# What are you doing today?



## hiraeth2018

It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


----------



## Pecos

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Good for you. Watching a wood fire and enjoying the smell is great for a few hours, but it gets old pretty fast. We had a big ice storm here in Jan a few years ago that took out all of our power and block all roads for 5 days. I heated the house with wood and did all of the cooking in pots hung from a chain inside the fireplace. We stayed warm and ate well, but I sure got tired of dragging in firewood from the back of our lot. 

It is Field Day Friday today, and I am taking a snack break from running the vacuum upstairs. I have the downstairs to vacuum next and the main bathroom after that. This housekeeping man's work is almost done for the day. My wife still does a bigger share of the work and fixes a nice dinner to boot. I come out way ahead in this deal, and I am wise enough to know it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I don't have a fireplace, never wanted one but I'd probably opt for gas too if I did. I don't like the smell of wood burning fireplaces.  As far as what I'm doing to day....a lot of nothing! I did run the dishwasher, watched a little T.V. and caught up with some social networking here. But I have not done a thing that I planned to do today chore wise. I think my body is telling me it's tired...and I'm listening.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wrapped up making several pints of homemade spaghetti sauce.

My friend  helped me.
The power was out at their house.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing.....Waiting for the ground to dry up after the storm.


----------



## Ruthanne

Drinking a beer and thinking what's for dinner.  I have for dessert a slice of Tirimisu.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Nothing.....Waiting for the ground to dry up after the storm.


It got to 104 before I could go out!!!


----------



## Lewkat

It's rainy and muggy and won't hit more than 80, but will feel like 89, so nothing more than walking with Marley at times, planned.  Good day to do some tidying up and reading.


----------



## Pappy

Our heat index was 108 yesterday. Good day to stay put. Today, I’d like to start trimming my palm trees if doesn’t get to darn hot again.


----------



## ronaldj

cool here in the thumb, still jumped (slowly walked) into the pool, than to the grocery store and Applebee's with my Supergirl


----------



## katlupe

I am planning on doing some house cleaning. It looks like a rainy day so not going anywhere.


----------



## Ronni

Saturday morning right now 6.30. We’re up and drinking coffee. We’ll throw on some clothes shortly so I can follow Ron who’s driving his work car to the dealership so he can drop it off to get it serviced.

The rest of the day will be spent on house renovations.  The punch list includes putting the doors back on the newly painted and renovated guest room and closet, taping and prepping and beginning painting of the guest bathroom, a run to goodwill for a bunch of stuff Ron’s daughter left behind, and installing lights into the headboard of the guest bed.

I also need to get online and do some research so I can order some bits and pieces for our wedding...not quite a month and a half to go!!


----------



## MarciKS

Saturday 7 AM right now. Trying out a new video game I got.


----------



## StarSong

It's very early here - a bit after 5:00.  I've been up since 3:30, no idea why.  

Will go swimming with DH at about 8:30 AM, then a little housework, maybe go through some paperwork. 
No need for shopping or errands so it'll be a stay-at-home day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A job well thought of over is half done. Therefore, my refrigerator is half cleaned One should clean one's fridge before it looks like a failed biology experiment.


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A job well thought of over is half done. Therefore, my refrigerator is half cleaned One should clean one's fridge before it looks like a failed biology experiment.


I just look upon mine as a privately-funded pharmaceutical project.....I'm operating a Penicillin Ranch.


----------



## moviequeen1

I plan to go on my 2nd walk of the day around 9:30 {if its not raining} to local co-op{am a member} which is 3 blocks from my apt building.I'm looking for either strawberries or grapes
The rest of my day read the paper,my book


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just back from the post office and the market washed my hands and turned on the computer.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bouncing off the walls due to being home bound so long.  It would be great to be able to travel.


----------



## Marie5656

9 AM Saturday. A cool day with threat of rain.  Just started my first of several loads of laundry. Going to sort through my many, many books to see if there are any I am willing to part with before my move.  I have loads of books. WOW>


----------



## Ronni

Marie5656 said:


> 9 AM Saturday. A cool day with threat of rain.  Just started my first of several loads of laundry. Going to sort through my many, many books to see if there are any I am willing to part with before my move.  I have loads of books. WOW>


I have spent years slowly divesting myself of my extensive book collection. I had bookshelves in every room and they were all filled. It was a slow, and sometimes painful process. My kids are all acid book lovers too though, so the most significant/sentimental ones have made their way to the family’ various bookshelves.

These days I get my fill through audio books via the library app. A never ending supply of all my favorite reading material at the clock of a button!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Vacuuming, stretching/exercising, washing, WallyWorld/grocery store run....

I have veggies prepped to make a marinara sauce/ zucchini/cheese casserole, inspired by one of the Gourmets on this site... sorry, can’t remember who it was But thanks for the idea!


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> I have spent years slowly divesting myself of my extensive book collection. I had bookshelves in every room and they were all filled. It was a slow, and sometimes painful process. My kids are all acid book lovers too though, so the most significant/sentimental ones have made their way to the family’ various bookshelves.
> 
> These days I get my fill through audio books via the library app. A never ending supply of all my favorite reading material at the clock of a button!


About ten years ago I ditched my many hundreds of books, mostly to the library.  Some wound up on lending shelves, others were sold during their fundraising events.  

I now own roughly 30 books, give or take. Most are cookbooks that I could purge, but since they're not in my way they'll get to live with me for a while longer.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining and cold today... can't believe it's August Bank Holiday... ( National Holiday over 3 or 4 days for most, except retail and emergency staff)

I haven't been out for weeks , but today I'd had enough of cabin fever, and took my poorly back out to fetch some Carpet cleaner  in the nearby town about 20 mile round trip.. . It gave my car a run out as well, and I was able to fuel up as well while I was out.. 

Couldn't believe how packed the town was when I got there.. heaving with people..  on the last National Holiday before Christmas this weekend is known for leaving towns and cities empty while people fly off to nicer climes.. but of course no-one can go at the moment unless they quarantine.. 

I ended up buying much more than just the carpet cleaner.. fortunately my o/h was at home  , so he was able to get everything out of the car for me... but my back is killing me now... ..my own fault of course, but it was joy to get out and see the world for the first time in 3 weeks..


----------



## Ronni

StarSong said:


> About ten years ago I ditched my many hundreds of books, mostly to the library.  Some wound up on lending shelves, others were sold during their fundraising events.
> 
> I now own roughly 30 books, give or take. Most are cookbooks that I could purge, but since they're not in my way they'll get to live with me for a while longer.


I consider cookbooks in a class of their own. I have several treasured ones and I’ve made all kinds of notes in them about substitutions or don’t try this one again  or whatever. I also have a couple binders that have recipes I’ve printed off or cut out of a magazine in the early days.

My daughter wants them all when I’m gone. She wants to make sure she knows how to make some of the family’s favorite dishes,especially as she saw me struggle for her whole life to emulate some of my own mother’s recipes.


----------



## JaniceM

Hopefully nothing.  Tired in general, and then a neighbor decided to turn on his radio at top volume at 3:40 a.m.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm in the planning stage of how I am going to give my dog a bath with having an injured hand and wrist.  If there's a will there's a way!


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> I consider cookbooks in a class of their own. I have several treasured ones and I’ve made all kinds of notes in them about substitutions or don’t try this one again  or whatever. I also have a couple binders that have recipes I’ve printed off or cut out of a magazine in the early days.
> 
> My daughter wants them all when I’m gone. She wants to make sure she knows how to make some of the family’s favorite dishes,especially as she saw me struggle for her whole life to emulate some of my own mother’s recipes.


I've got all my tried-and-true recipes on my computer (plus back up drives) and printed out in a huge binder.  My kids and their friends have requested a number of recipes over the years so it's helped a lot to have them on my computer.


----------



## MickaC

Starting out the day with no plans other than morning cleaning chores.
And what am i doing the rest of the day......looking like a big fat 0, so far, i'll keep going with that......have been doing some thinking but not counting as very much.
Spending time here......that's a good thing.


----------



## Autumn

I'm sitting here with my feet up, drinking coffee, listening to an b, and giving serious thought to possibly doing some cleaning...later...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

jujube said:


> I just look upon mine as a privately-funded pharmaceutical project.....I'm operating a Penicillin Ranch.


Not being smug or anything  but the fridge and the freezer compartment are both clean. Clean, I tell you. There was nothing dead in there and not even anything that was expired. I thought it over very well and very carefully, but for some reason, when I opened the door to get started it was _not_ half done. What?


----------



## StarSong

So it's 1 PM and so far today I swam for 45 minutes, did a load of laundry, cleaned the bathrooms, baked cookies, washed some of our masks and have them set out to air dry, and a few other minor chores.  Not bad, all things considered.  Am ready to settle down with a book.


----------



## peppermint

Today is a wet day...rain rain, go away....My daughter called and is coming here with her husband...He needs to use some of my hubbys tools...

She is bringing dinner....How nice is that!!!   She always bring's something....It will be dinner.....  They do live an hour away....I appreciate
for our kids....They are always here for us.....


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty much wasting it.


----------



## asp3

Almost 1:30 here.  Walked the dogs on their 2 mile walk this morning, then did some posting here, then went for a 20 mile bike ride with the wifey, after that mowed the lawn and now I'm sitting here having a mimosa and posting here again.  This afternoon we'll be meeting my son and his girlfriend (who we haven't met yet) at the local university for a social distancing picnic.  Not sure what we'll do later this afternoon and evening, but I'm willing to bet I'll be posting here again.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> So it's 1 PM and so far today I swam for 45 minutes, did a load of laundry, cleaned the bathrooms, baked cookies, washed some of our masks and have them set out to air dry, and a few other minor chores.  Not bad, all things considered.  Am ready to settle down with a book.


----------



## drifter

I've read a lot today, shopped on line, and a while ago I called in and ordered my dinner to be delivered.
And at this very minute my son is shopping for my groceries from a list I made up for him and messaged
to him.


----------



## MarciKS

drifter said:


> I've read a lot today, shopped on line, and a while ago I called in and ordered my dinner to be delivered.
> And at this very minute my son is shopping for my groceries from a list I made up for him and messaged
> to him.


Good to see you drifter. Glad you're ok!


----------



## Tommy

On-line church services this morning.

Then later today we'll continue going through the thousands of 35mm slides my parents left when they passed, separating the trivial many from the precious few.  The plan is to make collections of the best of the best, run them through a slide scanner, then burn them to DVDs for distribution to other family members.

I bought the slide scanner about five years ago but have been putting off the task and haven't yet unpacked it . . . hope it works.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I woke up at 6:30,temp was 60,wore my Vermont sweatshirt on my early morning walk around 6:45 to buy some milk .When I returned,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden,walked up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
My plans for the day,take a mid morning walk,read the paper,this afternoon after lunch&nap take another walk.At 4 weekly family zoom meeting,seeing my brother,John sister in law,Suzanne,my 2 neices,2 nephews,boosts my spirits


----------



## katlupe

Drinking morning coffee while I edit older posts on my blog. Then doing all the chores I missed yesterday. Probably take a ride on Jazzy to Tops for some groceries as long as it does not rain.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 120316


Hahaha!  Very healthy cookies this time around, @MarciKS.  Using up some ripe bananas. 

Rolled oats, mashed bananas, unsweetened applesauce, peanut butter, cinnamon, craisins and raisins. That's it for ingredients. 
They're pretty yummy, though more cakey than crisp.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Drinking morning coffee while I edit older posts on my blog. Then doing all the chores I missed yesterday. Probably take a ride on Jazzy to Tops for some groceries as long as it does not rain.


Is Jazzy the name of your horse, your bike, a bus, a shuttle, or what?


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Is Jazzy the name of your horse, your bike, a bus, a shuttle, or what?


Sorry, I forgot to clarify that. My mobility chair. It is my transportation around town.


----------



## moviequeen1

Every Mon morning since mid March,I've been calling from my apt, 17 Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.I had a conference call last week with Sasha{exec dir},Wendy{vol director},Howie the other volunteer who calls members,sadly we,won't be back in the office until maybe Jan,2021.Our office is in the back of local Jewish Temple,they aren't open yet
This morning,I'll be telling the members about 2 programs we used to have on a weekly basis in an area that wasn't being used.The programs will either be by zoom or phone,I'll give them the dates,phone# to call. They all appreciate the phone call every Mon. A couple months ago,I couldn't call on Mon because I had a dentist appt.When I called  Tues,a few were worried something had happened to me,which I thought was sweet
I'll go for a mid morning walk after talking on the phone with them.The rest of my day,read the NYT while having lunch, take an afternoon walk or sit in our community garden with other residents depending on how I feel. After dinner,tackle the NYT daily crossword puzzle


----------



## hollydolly

Can't believe how fast the time has gone today..almost 2pm already!!

It's sunny but a little bit of chill in the air so today I've got a thin sweatshirt on for the first time since before Lockdown back in March 

I've managed to get a little corner of the hedge cut in the garden that had become overgrown in the last few weeks..  the washing and drying are half way through  now... I washed the kitchen and livingroom windows cuz I can keep my back straight while doing them, no twisting... 

Checked up on my daughter.. another huge..even bigger than the last one, WildFire, is burning a few miles from her, fortunately the wind is taking it in the opposite direction, there are 330 ground personnel , 22 fire-trucks, 18 Helicopters, 157 military personnel, and 50 Firefighters fighting this battle.. .. but those poor people losing their homes, businesses and everything, when they've already suffered as a country, one of the worst Covid-19 pandemics in the world..


----------



## StarSong

@moviequeen1, I love the name of your group, "Canopy of Neighbors."  You all obviously care about each other and look forward to the checking-in.  

Yesterday morning, it was in the mid-60s. When we took the cover off the pool it steamed like a spa/Jacuzzi! The solar cover has been keeping it at a perfect 88-91 degrees, even with nights that drop into the 60s. 

It was sheer heaven to swim in that glorious warmth for 45 minutes or so before breakfast. (Daytime temps are low to mid 90s.)

My day? Well, DH & I are nearly completely retired from our small business - we retained about 25%. We did some work last week so after breakfast I'll be invoicing and catching up on paperwork/spreadsheets.


----------



## Liberty

Our neighbors had called us yesterday, frantic for someone to let their two dogs (one an old Irish Wolfhound and the other a "mostly German Shephard" puppy) in for the night and then to let them out this morning so we just came back from doing that...the puppy followed us home so hope he goes back to the acreage next door by the time they get back this afternoon. Their chickens were still running around in their yard and didn't follow us back home, though. LOL.

Drinking our coffee now and then going to take one of the cars (SUV) over to the mechanic shop, close by,  to fix the back door window, whose latch had broke.  Drives hub nuts when we drive over a gravel road...he's already got a lot going on in his head anyway, doesn't need any more banging around up there  between his ears...lol.

Then its watering the plants time and jumping in the pool. Reading, relaxing and deciding what to have for dinner,.. hmmm, can't decide right now. Any suggestions?

Have a good one, you guys!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Washed the Camper and checked that we had everything we would need for a few days away next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Washed the Camper and checked that we had everything we would need for a few days away next week.


 Where ya goin' Capt ?


----------



## moviequeen1

StarSong said:


> @moviequeen1, I love the name of your group, "Canopy of Neighbors."  You all obviously care about each other and look forward to the checking-in.
> 
> Yesterday morning, it was in the mid-60s. When we took the cover off the pool it steamed like a spa/Jacuzzi! The solar cover has been keeping it at a perfect 88-91 degrees, even with nights that drop into the 60s.
> 
> It was sheer heaven to swim in that glorious warmth for 45 minutes or so before breakfast. (Daytime temps are low to mid 90s.)
> 
> My day? Well, DH & I are nearly completely retired from our small business - we retained about 25%. We did some work last week so after breakfast I'll be invoicing and catching up on paperwork/spreadsheets.


Hi Starsong,thanks for kind kind words about the org I volunteer /am a member of.For more info about Canopy of Neighbors here is the website:
www.canopyofneighbors.org Sue


----------



## win231

My DVD player started dying last week.  I found a new one at Target.  Last week, it was so crowded, I couldn't find any parking, so I left.  Today, I got there when they opened.
After an hour, I figured out how to connect everything.  I'm not good at things like that.


----------



## fmdog44

Ruthanne said:


> Drinking a beer and thinking what's for dinner.  I have for dessert a slice of Tirimisu.


I know what beer is but what the heck is Tirimisu???!!!


----------



## Keesha

Rearranging furniture and cleaning closets. 
The excitement is unbearable !


----------



## katlupe

My aide finally showed up yesterday, well, after I called her. She cleaned my bathroom and kitchen and cleaned the floors. The floors were badly neglected. I just could not do them myself. She did a good job. So I am inspired to do some more organizing of things today. After I clean the bunny cage. No real plans today.


----------



## Pappy

Going to go to Lowes to get some potting soil and flowers for our 4 pots out front. The last flowers didn’t last long so will have to ask what flowers can take this Florida heat. 
Yesterday, took my wife to get her toe nails cut. Stopped for coffee and a couple scratch off tickets. Won $20. Spent $10.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've transferred a whole rail of clothing from one room to another from downstairs to  upstairs... it took 10 trips.. 

It's been sunny, and warm, so I  sat out in the garden with my headphones on listening to a podcast, and noticed the Ivy needed trimming back around the brick shed, so I got the ladders and shears out, and did that.. surprised at just how much needed done, it grows so fast , barely a month can go by without it needing trimmed back.


----------



## win231

fmdog44 said:


> I know what beer is but what the heck is Tirimisu???!!!


It's enough to make anyone drool:


----------



## Pappy

*Tiramisu* (from the Italian language, spelled tiramisù, [ˌtiramiˈsu], meaning "pick me up" or "cheer me up")[1] is a coffee-flavoured Italian dessert. It is made of ladyfingers (savoiardi) dipped in coffee, layered with a whipped mixture of eggs, sugar and mascarpone cheese, flavoured with cocoa. The recipe has been adapted into many varieties of cakes and other desserts.[2] Its origins are often disputed among Italian regions Veneto and Friuli Venezia Giulia.
And, it’s so darn good.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Weed wacking and some mowing, had to quit as it started to rain..


----------



## hollydolly

Well further on from my post an hour or so ago..I was clearing out the stationary cupboard and underneath one of the baskets I came across a whole bundle of love letters my first husband sent to me while he was in the Navy and at sea in '78.. and I found my mothers' wedding ring which I thought was lost...


----------



## hollydolly

Thus far today, I've been a _joey_ to my o/h who has been d-i-y-ing in my new office room... fetching and carrying for him... he's got a week off so he can get this job finished hopefully quite quickly now. I've also got the roses around and above the front door trimmed back while he's working on the other stuff...
Hoping tomorrow I'll be able to get to a hair salon for the first time since lockdown in March


----------



## StarSong

Planning a trip to Costco and then to a special pharmacy that compounds doggie Xanax for my very anxious pup.  I want to get all errands run today and tomorrow, partly to avoid crowded stores during upcoming holiday weekend and partly because it's going to get hot, hot, hot!    

96 today, and gradually increasing to a peak of 112 this weekend. The considerable silver lining of our desert climate is that summer nights are 30 degrees (sometimes more) cooler than daytime highs. While it's a dry heat, 112 is unbearably hot no matter how low the humidity.


----------



## Sliverfox

I was  going to get more  items to add to canning tomatoes,, then hubby  cam in looking for auto insurance cards.
Every one that I found was out of  date.
He went  down to the office,, door locked,,no face to face service.
Not  happy when he came back.

So he called & they finally agreed to email us the cards.
He's off to get car inspected.


Hubby had  large wart removed from behind his ear yesterday,, so he's in some pain from that.
I think its  going to be "one of those days."


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I carefully washed and wrapped a set of old cut sherry glasses and sets of old cut strawberry diamonds & fans tumblers, iced tea glasses similar to this one.







I also wrapped and packed several odds and ends of Irish crystal.

I took the three boxes to the local Goodwill and placed them on a cart that had been left outside the door for that purpose.  As I was leaving a young woman came out to collect the cart and one of the cartons bounced off as it went over the threshold.  When the young woman picked up the box it made a lovely tinkling sound.

Sic transit gloria mundi 

This afternoon I'm sorting and boxing up books.


----------



## Autumn

Useful things, for a change.  I've been in a total funk, procrastinating on just about everything, no energy.  I've been working with a grief counselor, and he suggested making a To-Do list.  He said to list every single thing than needs to be done, no matter how small the job is.  He said if I could cross out even one item a day, I'd start to feel better.  And he's right.  I've accomplished more today than I have in months.  Putting those black lines through completed tasks is addictive...


----------



## Sliverfox

One of those days continued,,    Finally  we made it to the store & bought  most of items on my list.
I did learn that  store can't seem to get coffee filters.

Hubby wanted rotisserie chicken from the other store.
We pull into  parking  lot,, the guy taking in carts tells  hubby your tire is low.
Nothing like that news to make  your trip into store a quickie.
Thankfully we didn't have far to go & could limp home .

To work off my fustrations ,, think I'll go weed wack.


----------



## debodun

Getting ready for my garage sale this weekend, in between goofing off a lot. It takes me a few days prior to the sale to get things organized when I have to do it all by myself. (these are pics from a sale last year)


----------



## Don M.

Today I stained our rear deck.  We are supposed to have several mild and dry days till Labor Day, so I will take advantage of this nice weather and get a lot of outdoor work done.  Tomorrow I will stain the front deck...may take two days to get that done.  Then, hopefully I can get a bunch of mowing done before the next round of rainy weather comes in on Labor Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today I had no plans,when I took my early walk at 7:15am it was humid/breezy
I went on my mid morning walk at 10:15 went by my childhood home which is 3 blocks from my apt.I got home in the nick of time because 5 min later the heavens opened but the rain didn't last long At the moment,4:58 it looks like its going to rain again at least the humidty is gone
The rest of my day been reading NYT,my book.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm doing very little today. There's heavy rain, and it's just nice to be indoors all cosy  & dry... Hubs is still  doing stuff in the my new office room, getting that ready, it's almost all done now,  he built the new executive chair which is white leather, and a little smaller than the rich burgundy exec chair  I currently use, just a few more  added touches needed..  and the room should be  finished by the weekend

Spoke to my daughter in Spain on the phone today..we speak every day on whatsapp ,  but around once a month we speak on zoom or by phone.. 

I'm looking for some storage baskets online,  and I have  a design in my mind , but I just can't find anything that suits..


----------



## Lakeland living

Well so far cooked dog food, went for a long walk before the real heat hits. Was a tad late, that sun is hot.
This afternoon some research on tech on Wifi signals and possible damages. Then feet up for a bit before going out for a paddle later.
  A nice easy day....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I cleaned Maggiecat's litter box and vacuumed. Is that enough or do I have to do more because it's too early to spend the rest of the day just sitting around on my dead center?



debodun said:


> Getting ready for my garage sale this weekend, in between goofing off a lot. It takes me a few days prior to the sale to get things organized when I have to do it all by myself. (these are pics from a sale last year)
> 
> View attachment 120895View attachment 120896View attachment 120897View attachment 120898View attachment 120899


I could swear you said the yard sale is the 19th?


----------



## debodun

[QUOTE="GeorgiaXplant, post: 1469057, member: 537"

I could swear you said the yard sale is the 19th?
[/QUOTE]

I am having a sale this weekend which is independent from the village-wide sale on the 19th, which I will also participate in, weather permitting.


----------



## Butterfly

Did your neighbor have any luck with his recent yard sale, Deb?


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Getting ready for my garage sale this weekend, in between goofing off a lot. It takes me a few days prior to the sale to get things organized when I have to do it all by myself. (these are pics from a sale last year)
> 
> View attachment 120895View attachment 120896View attachment 120897View attachment 120898View attachment 120899


There are two bowls I spy that I would just LOVE to have!


----------



## debodun

Too bad I don't ship fragile items.


----------



## debodun

Butterfly said:


> Did your neighbor have any luck with his recent yard sale, Deb?



I can't say. The one across the street in the church building didn't look like he had many cars stopping, but then I don't watch all day. The one next door had a lot of people stop, but stopping doesn't necessarily mean buying. Also, I don't go over and ask in any event. They'd probably tell me it was NOMB.


----------



## StarSong

Forecast highs have been upped to 114°F (45.5°C) on both Saturday and Sunday.  Eek!  102° tomorrow, but only 96° today.  I've got a load of laundry working and will put in another later today.  Want to check them off my list before the heat wave arrives.  An admittedly small contribution of minimizing appliance use during peak strain on the power grid.

Went for a morning swim - heaven. DH and I are about to enjoy a late breakfast.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I am learning how to play bridge online since my senior center is closing for 2 weeks and my group might close down.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hm. I never thought of trying to learn bridge online. I hated trying to learn because people who play bridge want to play with people who play bridge. It's sort of like not being allowed to go swimming until you learn how. Maybe it was just the people I was trying to learn from, but patience wasn't their long suit (pun intended). As a result, I never learned how to play bridge. Pinochle and Canasta were more my speed.


----------



## debodun

I taught myself the fundamentals long before the Internet games came about. I know the basics, but not so good at the fine points. Could never grasp what is the best card to lead. I'd be a lousy partner.


----------



## Jules

Deb, how is the weather forecast for this weekend.  I learned that multi-event sales meant people raced from one place to another & didn’t browse long enough.  Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Jules

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am learning how to play bridge online since my senior center is closing for 2 weeks and my group might close down.



I’m really shocked your senior centre is open.  Ours has been closed since March 15th & will not likely reopen again this year.  

Playing bridge with the lack of social distancing and proximity to others seems impossible.  

The secret to bridge is lessons, lesson & more lessons.  And then more.  It never ends.  I definitely need more lessons.  

I play online.


----------



## Sunny

Actually did a couple of "normal" outings today. I finally dared to get my hair cut (dropped about 3-4 pounds right there!) for the first time in over 6 months. It felt safe, everything was well ventilated, they wiped everything down very thoroughly, everyone wore masks, and there were only 2 customers, at opposite ends of the salon.

Then I stopped at an old favorite Chinese restaurant and picked up carry-out lunch. That felt safe also. Let's hope, anyway. It was delicious, first Chinese I've eaten also in over 6 months.


----------



## Sunny

Jules said:


> I’m really shocked your senior centre is open.  Ours has been closed since March 15th & will not likely reopen again this year.
> 
> Playing bridge with the lack of social distancing and proximity to others seems impossible.
> 
> The secret to bridge is lessons, lesson & more lessons.  And then more.  It never ends.  I definitely need more lessons.
> 
> I play online.



I play online also. Bridgebase.com is a good web site.


----------



## Jules

Sunny said:


> I play online also. Bridgebase.com is a good web site.


Yes it is.  Afterwards you can review your game and see all the boo boos.  

I sure miss playing with people in our club.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to clean the  dirt out of my Dyson sweeper.

Didn't realize I could take it  apart.

YouTube had some  great  how to  videos.I missed one  part of  them have to go back & learn more.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning on my early walk around 6:15, to buy local paper&USA Today I wore my yellow reflector vest because it wasn't really light outside
When I returned, watered the plants/flowers in our community garden,walked up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
At 9:30,my friend,Thora{she lives 1 floor above me} we're going to local grocery store TOPS for a couple of items
The rest of my day read NYT, my book,this afternoon may sit outside in garden or go for a walk depending on what I feel like doing


----------



## hollydolly

So far today, despite my back killing me and having to stop and use the heat pad in between..I've managed to get the plant pots on the trellis taken down and cleaned and emptied of water after our torrential downpours the last day and a half..  (dry today)

Bagged up loads of clothing/handbags & belts  and some  Brica-brac for the Charity shop, and loaded them into 6 wheeled suitcases which I'm also donating.. 

Made brunch, washed up.. wiped down the front door and the doorstep  .. ..cleared out one kitchen  cupboard and transferred the contents into a basket in the Barn ..posted on here... now sitting down with the 3rd heat pad of the day... 

In the meantime , hubs has gone to get his teeth cleaned at the dentist


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> So far today, despite my back killing me and having to stop and use the heat pad in between..I've managed to get the plant pots on the trellis taken down and cleaned and emptied of water after our torrential downpours the last day and a half..  (dry today)
> 
> Bagged up loads of clothing/handbags & belts  and some  Brica-brac for the Charity shop, and loaded them into 6 wheeled suitcases which I'm also donating..
> 
> Made brunch, washed up.. wiped down the front door and the doorstep  .. ..cleared out one kitchen  cupboard and transferred the contents into a basket in the Barn ..posted on here... now sitting down with the 3rd heat pad of the day...
> 
> In the meantime , hubs has gone to get his teeth cleaned at the dentist


You certainly have done a lot despite the back pain! Good to know you are using the heat pad between bursts of energy!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> You certainly have done a lot despite the back pain! Good to know you are using the heat pad between bursts of energy!


Thanks Pinks...I'm trying to be as normal as I can and get on with everything in the house where possible...unfortunately I have no choice when it comes to the heat pad..I'm in a lot of pain quite quickly so I have to use it.. 

I was supposed to be driving today but can't so I've put it off in the hope I'll be able tomorrow


----------



## Pappy

Waiting for the sun to get to the back of the house so that we re-pot our plants out front. It just to hot out there in the direct sun.

Also waiting for the UPS driver to pick up a package to return to Amazon. That foam pad they sent, to hold my iPad, was the biggest piece of junk I’ve ever ordered. It didn’t come from Amazon but one of their direct suppliers. They, Amazon, are great about returning orders.


----------



## StarSong

Today I'll prep the area of the house that my daughter and her family will occupy if her area's power grid goes down.  She's doing the same in her house in case our power goes out. 

This morning's forecast for the weekend.


----------



## JimBob1952

Jules said:


> Yes it is.  Afterwards you can review your game and see all the boo boos.
> 
> I sure miss playing with people in our club.


Bridgebase is excellent, also like Joan Butts Bridge which is a pay/lessons site.


----------



## Pecos

I have my weekly "date" with our vacuum cleaner and other Friday Field Day Tasks.
And sometime today, I have another "wrestling match" with our local post office that claims they "delivered my package to our mail box." They might have delivered it to "a mailbox" but it wasn't mine. Since this package contained medicine, I have no choice but to "engage" them on this.
Just in case anyone else encounters this problem and tries to get answers using the USPS website, .... well be prepared for a lot of website "run around" and lots of frustration. I am now getting daily e-mails saying that they have received my complaint and they "are investigating." Fortunately, I have enough medication to last me for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> I have my weekly "date" with our vacuum cleaner and other Friday Field Day Tasks.
> And sometime today, I have another "wrestling match" with our local post office that claims they "delivered my package to our mail box." They might have delivered it to "a mailbox" but it wasn't mine. Since this package contained medicine, I have no choice but to "engage" them on this.
> Just in case anyone else encounters this problem and tries to get answers using the USPS website, .... well be prepared for a lot of website "run around" and lots of frustration. I am now getting daily e-mails saying that they have received my complaint and they "are investigating." Fortunately, I have enough medication to last me for a couple of weeks.


That's a *serious* mistake on their part! I hope that whoever got your meds will get them to you.


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> That's a *serious* mistake on their part! I hope that whoever got your meds will get them to you.


I hope so too. I am getting ready to send out an e-mail to the other people in our neighborhood asking them to let me know if they were put into their mailbox.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> I hope so too. I am getting ready to send out an e-mail to the other people in our neighborhood asking them to let me know if they were put into their mailbox.


Good idea. I hope they show up very soon.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Deb, how is the weather forecast for this weekend.



Great for a change - no rain predicted and it's not too hot or cold. The perfect late summer weekend. People ARE stopping, some have even bought items.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Great for a change - no rain predicted and it's not too hot or cold. The perfect late summer weekend. People ARE stopping, some have even bought items.


 Good for you, Deb!


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Waiting for the sun to get to the back of the house so that we re-pot our plants out front. It just to hot out there in the direct sun.
> 
> Also waiting for the UPS driver to pick up a package to return to Amazon. That foam pad they sent, to hold my iPad, was the biggest piece of junk I’ve ever ordered. It didn’t come from Amazon but one of their direct suppliers. They, Amazon, are great about returning orders.


@Pappy  I like your new Avatar.. have you lost  weight ?


----------



## Sassycakes

My day started out pretty good until an old friend of mine called me. I have been friendly with her from when we started school many many years ago. Our husbands even became friends and we were in each others weddings. She told me that she had been living with the fact that she has known for over 10yrs he has been having an affair with another woman . She asked me to make my husband call her husband and tell him he is doing something wrong. She said she doesn't have the nerve to confront her husband that she knows.  I told her that I wouldn't tell my husband that she should confront it herself. She got mad at me and hung up the phone. What would you have done ?


----------



## Pecos

Sassycakes said:


> My day started out pretty good until an old friend of mine called me. I have been friendly with her from when we started school many many years ago. Our husbands even became friends and we were in each others weddings. She told me that she had been living with the fact that she has known for over 10yrs he has been having an affair with another woman . She asked me to make my husband call her husband and tell him he is doing something wrong. She said she doesn't have the nerve to confront her husband that she knows.  I told her that I wouldn't tell my husband that she should confront it herself. She got mad at me and hung up the phone. What would you have done ?


I think your response was correct.


----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


> My day started out pretty good until an old friend of mine called me. I have been friendly with her from when we started school many many years ago. Our husbands even became friends and we were in each others weddings. She told me that she had been living with the fact that she has known for over 10yrs he has been having an affair with another woman . She asked me to make my husband call her husband and tell him he is doing something wrong. She said she doesn't have the nerve to confront her husband that she knows.  I told her that I wouldn't tell my husband that she should confront it herself. She got mad at me and hung up the phone. What would you have done ?


I think she's the one who needs to speak with her husband. If she has known for over 10 yrs. and has done nothing about it, why now?


----------



## Butterfly

Sassycakes said:


> My day started out pretty good until an old friend of mine called me. I have been friendly with her from when we started school many many years ago. Our husbands even became friends and we were in each others weddings. She told me that she had been living with the fact that she has known for over 10yrs he has been having an affair with another woman . She asked me to make my husband call her husband and tell him he is doing something wrong. She said she doesn't have the nerve to confront her husband that she knows.  I told her that I wouldn't tell my husband that she should confront it herself. She got mad at me and hung up the phone. What would you have done ?



I think you did the right thing.  I'd have done the same.


----------



## Sassycakes

Pecos said:


> I think your response was correct.



Thank you Pecos.I just didn't feel right about becoming involved, or getting my husband involved.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> @Pappy  I like your new Avatar.. have you lost  weight ?



‘Thanks Holly. Yes, went from 219 to 199 over a long period. Comes off slow but sure.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> ‘Thanks Holly. Yes, went from 219 to 199 over a long period. Comes off slow but sure.


Well done Pappy... I have to say you look younger and even more handsome


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Well done Pappy... I have to say you look younger and even more handsome


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit

MarciKS said:


> Saturday 7 AM right now. Trying out a new video game I got.


What's the game?


----------



## debodun

Waiting for people to stop at my yard sale. Yesterday they were stopping up to two hours before the advertised time. Today, I started 3 hours ago and only two non-buying customers so far.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wondered how you were doing today; didn't realize your yard sale was up and running yesterday, too. Anyway, good luck. It's high time some appreciative buyers turn up.


----------



## debodun

A realtor just stopped and asked if I was selling the house. I said I had to find someplace else first before I decided. I gave him a quick tour and told him about what the other agent said about its being a tear-down. He didn't agree and said I had a beautiful home and if I ever decided to sell to give him a call (gave me his business card). Who ya gonna believe?


----------



## Geezerette

Interesting about the realtors. I wonder if they make a practice of touring the yard sales to see if the house is going to be on the market. Haha, I firmly believe realtors lie.. the “tear down” one probably was wondering how little he or she could get it for and the “beautiful “ one to ingratiate himself.


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit

my apt used to be a home studio for video and tv production and also had all my athletic and musical toys. Getting rid of my piano, studio gear, racing bicycles, and other crap. Decluttering and cleaning is what I'm doing. purging my current life of what I did in my 30's and 40's.


----------



## Jules

The second realtor has a positive attitude so he might be worth dealing with.  Remember, he is a salesman. I’d rather have a positive salesman than a negative one.


----------



## debodun

The second one was much older - gray hair and beard. Maybe the younger ones want houses in move-in condition so they can get more for them and have a quicker sale rather than having a home on the market for months without any interest in it. The older ones might have more patience.

He asked why would I even want to buy another house when I'd still be responsible for maintenance and upkeep. His advice was get an apartment and call an estate seller and get rid if the house contents. But then, he may just want me out quick so he can put the house on the market. He also mentioned that he ran a marina on Saratoga Lake - he looked more like a sea captain than a realtor.


----------



## debodun

Geezerette said:


> Interesting about the realtors. I wonder if they make a practice of touring the yard sales to see if the house is going to be on the market.



I suspect they do. I have dozens of business cars of real estate agents that have stopped at my sales. Always the same pitch - "If you ever decide to sell, call me."


----------



## Lewkat

Right now I am down the shore visiting my son.  We went over to his boat, had dinner at the marina, and just hung out on the boat with a couple of brews and chatted with some other boaters.  Will go out tomorrow and labor day.  Will have pictures, then.


----------



## RadishRose

Getting ready to go to the drug store. Maybe I'll go poke around a nearby discount store. Beautiful day here in CT.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> I have my weekly "date" with our vacuum cleaner and other Friday Field Day Tasks.
> And sometime today, I have another "wrestling match" with our local post office that claims they "delivered my package to our mail box." They might have delivered it to "a mailbox" but it wasn't mine. Since this package contained medicine, I have no choice but to "engage" them on this.
> Just in case anyone else encounters this problem and tries to get answers using the USPS website, .... well be prepared for a lot of website "run around" and lots of frustration. I am now getting daily e-mails saying that they have received my complaint and they "are investigating." Fortunately, I have enough medication to last me for a couple of weeks.


Well today, my neighbor who checks his mailbox once a week, found our packages in his box and brought them over. My medicine has been cooking in the sun for over a week. I am not sure that I should trust it now. 

I sent a "Shame on you" E-mail to the US Postal Service, which I am sure they will ignore.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> The second one was much older - gray hair and beard. Maybe the younger ones want houses in move-in condition so they can get more for them and have a quicker sale rather than having a home on the market for months without any interest in it. The older ones might have more patience.
> 
> He asked why would I even want to buy another house when I'd still be responsible for maintenance and upkeep. His advice was get an apartment and call an estate seller and get rid if the house contents. But then, he may just want me out quick so he can put the house on the market. He also mentioned that he ran a marina on Saratoga Lake - he looked more like a sea captain than a realtor.


Apartment? Maybe no maintenance but you won't have any say-so about what's acceptable behavior by your neighbors...you know, those people who are only separated by walls or stairways. I vote no! At least in a house, you have yard space between you and the neighbors. And good fences make good neighbors.

The older realtor?  Think about it. The people he knows are the very people who can afford to restore the house and have all the time in the world to do it. However, don't appear to be over-anxious! LOL It's a holiday weekend, and he runs a marina. Call him on Tuesday. It doesn't cost a cent to call him. Once he's working for you, he'll also have access to pocket listings and such. He may be just the person you've been needing.

And don't forget that the realtor works for the guy who pays him. That is, the realtor works for you, not the buyer. A realtor listing a home knowing that the seller intends to buy another is more willing to negotiate the commission.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cleaning  my Dyson CD65.
It smelled nasty when I would  use it.

We have taken the  canister &  cyclone out  of it.
Both are in pieces.
Will be watching lot  of YouTube  tutorials to put it back together.

At some time in this Dyson's  life it was used to vacuum up a wet rug.


----------



## Old Dummy

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!



Been heating with wood and coal since 1975. Still hauling coal in my pickup, still stoking the fire twice a day, etc. 

It's work, but I must have a nice warm house in the winter -- and it would cost a small fortune to use my propane furnace to keep it this warm.

But at some point I won't want to do all that work anymore, and each year it gets a bit more annoying. So not sure what the future brings.

Maybe a move to Florida, although not so much for the weather.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> Well today, my neighbor who checks his mailbox once a week, found our packages in his box and brought them over. My medicine has been cooking in the sun for over a week. I am not sure that I should trust it now.
> 
> I sent a "Shame on you" E-mail to the US Postal Service, which I am sure they will ignore.


Will you check with your doctor or pharmacist about the meds being in the heat for so long?


----------



## debodun

A man rang my doorbell when I had stepped away from the sale. He claimed to be a census taker. He had an ID badge around his neck and a clipboard. He started asking a lot of questions about the tenants next door (where the late night parties are). He may have been legit, but why start asking about the census this late in the year and on a holiday weekend? Why ask me? He said he rang the doorbell, but nobody came to the door.  I don't know anything about any of the tenants and I wouldn't tell even if I did. I refered him to the landlord and gave his name. The man said he'd come back next week when the landlord would more likely be there. Never a dull moment.


----------



## AnnieA

Pecos said:


> Well today, my neighbor who checks his mailbox once a week, found our packages in his box and brought them over. My medicine has been cooking in the sun for over a week. I am not sure that I should trust it now.
> 
> I sent a "Shame on you" E-mail to the US Postal Service, which I am sure they will ignore.



Pecos, I wouldn't trust it.   Check the package insert for temps or call your pharmacist.  When I worked in dialysis, we had a very compliant transplant patient lose his donated kidney because he left his anti-rejection meds sitting on his car dash on a hot day


----------



## moviequeen1

I didn't do much today
Around 9:20,I strolled over to my close friends Marcia&hubby Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} I had 2 articles for them. Marcia came out on the porch to eat her breakfast,family dog Aker was at the screen door,started to whine he recognized my voice even with the mask on.I know he wanted to be where the food was.I opened the door a bit,bent down to hug him,he wagged his tail,he walked back into the living room where Dave was
I was going to go on afternoon walk,but the weather changed,cloudy/breezy looked like it was going to rain There's always tomorrow


----------



## Knight

Walked 3 miles early this a/m was sitting on my patio watching the shadows change position as the sun did it's thing. Came inside since it's hot to type something here. Not sure what's next but hoping for rain since it's been 138 days with no rain.


----------



## -Oy-

Took me old Mum out for lunch and a spin in my new Car


----------



## Pinky

-Oy- said:


> Took me old Mum out for lunch and a spin in my new Car


Such a good son  ❤


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> Will you check with your doctor or pharmacist about the meds being in the heat for so long?


I will.


----------



## Aunt Marg

-Oy- said:


> Took me old Mum out for lunch and a spin in my new Car


What kind of car did you spoil yourself with, Oy?


----------



## peppermint

Hubby took me to the Drug Store for my Meds....Then I got some things....M & M's...a bottle of milk, a muffin...Came home and
son and daughter in law asked me If I wanted to go to their daughter's pool....Hubby stayed home...I stayed an hour and came home.
Didn't make dinner....Hubby wasn't hungry....Then changed his mine and got a breakfast bowl....I had a burrito...

Tomorrow is our Grandson's Birthday, we will have some goodies there by my son and daughter in laws home...
They live 2 blocks away from us....


----------



## Old Dummy

I went to our regular Saturday brunch at a local diner with some friends today. There's this really nice waitress that I've been flirting with for going on a year, and I brought her some candy today, haha. A friend of mine goes there on Sundays and he brings her candy, so I know she likes it.

We men are shameless.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

OMGoodness. Today was such a busy day. I got up around 2:30 a.m. and couldn't go back to sleep so I sorted some clothes and took some laundry down to the community laundry room by 3:15.  I wash there and dry them in the dryer in my apartment. Came back up, showered, made my before sunrise prayer then had breakfast. I loaded the dishwasher, dried, folded and put away the laundry. I had to wash my bath mat in my mini washer because somehow water leaked onto the floor and the mat got very wet.  Was happy that it fit in the spinner.  I took care of some financial things and did some more chores. I was busy until around 11:30 a.m.


----------



## -Oy-

Aunt Marg said:


> What kind of car did you spoil yourself with, Oy?


This shiny red Honda Civic


----------



## Ferocious

*What are you doing today?*
*I may try wearing my Robin Hood outfit......not that anyone would notice....  *


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Took me old Mum out for lunch and a spin in my new Car


..a new second hand car.,... I always buy used as well to save on depreciation


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to ride Jazzy (my mobile chair) to Tops and get stuff for making chicken noodle soup. I am not sick or anything, just been wanting to make it. I might do laundry if it is not busy in there today. I figured if I am doing my laundry, I can go across the hall to work on my storage room. It is too crowded. Need to get rid of stuff. Just a little bit at a time.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:40,it felt like a fall day air was crisp/cool temp was 52 sun was out.I'm still wearing shorts{not ready to stop wearing them yet}wore my white Vermont sweatshirt.I saw a runner,person walking their dog
The rest of my day read the local paper,take a mid morning,afternoon walk.My weekly 'family' zoom meeting at 4 will boost my spirits


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been out in the backyard enjoying the cool,  non-humid breeze and watching the birds twitter and flutter in the branches.  2nd cup of coffee before going to Mass, then looking forward to a lovely afternoon with my Prince Among Men


----------



## hollydolly

We've been clearing out  the workshop, labelling everything and re-boxing everything so it's easier to find stuff!... Also we're digging a grave in the garden ( yard)  to bury the ashes of our most recent grandfurbaby which have been sitting in the urn on the shelf in the barn  since last summer.. .. 

This is he...


----------



## Pinky

-Oy- said:


> This shiny red Honda Civic
> 
> View attachment 121267


That's the colour I wanted, but we settle for bland white 
Gorgeous car. We are on our 5th or 6th Honda.


----------



## StarSong

Hottest day of the year coming up today (117 forecast high) so it'll be another indoors day during which I will again offer up thanks to Willis Carrier, inventor of air conditioning.  Tomorrow it'll drop to 104.  My BFF lives in the Palm Springs area.  120 for her today and tomorrow.  Eek! 

Living in So Cal generally means not giving the weather a second thought because it's usually lovely out. Not this weekend though.


----------



## oldman

Today, we will be preparing for our annual huge outdoor barbecue. This is the last holiday for the summer, so why not?


----------



## oldman

H


StarSong said:


> Hottest day of the year coming up today (117 forecast high) so it'll be another indoors day during which I will again offer up thanks to Willis Carrier, inventor of air conditioning.  Tomorrow it'll drop to 104.  My BFF lives in the Palm Springs area.  120 for her today and tomorrow.  Eek!
> 
> Living in So Cal generally means not giving the weather a second thought because it's usually lovely out. Not this weekend though.


How about Death Valley? My wife and I spent a week in Palm Springs maybe 10 years ago. I really like the downtown area. It was really hot on the thermometer, but it wasn’t all that uncomfortable.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> A realtor just stopped and asked if I was selling the house. I said I had to find someplace else first before I decided. I gave him a quick tour and told him about what the other agent said about its being a tear-down. He didn't agree and said I had a beautiful home and if I ever decided to sell to give him a call (gave me his business card). Who ya gonna believe?


Why not get a couple of realtor appraisals? They're free and will provide *real information* about how much your property will likely fetch and what repairs (if any) you should consider. 

You can be honest with the realtors. Tell them you're gathering data to help you decide whether to sell or stay in the property.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> How about Death Valley? My wife and I spent a week in Palm Springs maybe 10 years ago. I really like the downtown area. It was really hot on the thermometer, but it wasn’t all that uncomfortable.


Death Valley is supposed to hit 122 today.  
The Palm Springs area is lovely from November-April. October, May & June are manageable, July-September can be beastly. 

I can't imagine why anyone would live in Death Valley.


----------



## Pappy

Just received a grocery order I ordered this morning. 26 items and the gal screwed up three items. Usually they are pretty good, but this person had her head on wrong. All they have to do if follow instructions for crying out loud. Instacart is good about refunding my money, but I would like what I ordered. Can’t wait til this COVID-19 business is over.


----------



## Aunt Marg

-Oy- said:


> This shiny red Honda Civic
> 
> View attachment 121267


OMG! Wow! Now that's a car! 

Good on ya, Oy! And it suits you so well!

I'm with Pinky, what a colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## -Oy-

Pinky said:


> That's the colour I wanted, but we settle for bland white
> Gorgeous car. We are on our 5th or 6th Honda.



This is my 6th Honda - they're just so reliable. I did 275k miles in my last Accord!


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Death Valley is supposed to hit 122 today.
> The Palm Springs area is lovely from November-April. October, May & June are manageable, July-September can be beastly.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would live in Death Valley.


I never could imagine anyone wanting to live in Alaska or Canada. That’s just too cold for me. I took a flight up to Alaska just one time as a favor for my dispatcher who forgot to order a flight crew for an added flight. When I got off the plane in Anchorage it was -9 in late January and had been snowing for about an hour before we landed. They do a great job clearing the runways considering the conditions.

One morning, we went into the town and had breakfast outside at one of the better restaurants. I think it was already in the 80’s when we were eating and went into the low 100’s that day in August. Is that town powered by the wind generators? We saw a lot of them, so I wondered if they might.


----------



## oldman

-Oy- said:


> This is my 6th Honda - they're just so reliable. I did 275k miles in my last Accord!


I’m in the market for a new car. I have fours cars for two drivers, but I don’t count the Corvette. That’s a weekender. I’m looking at a Mercedes SUV. It’s a little more than I want to pay, but I believe we should all enjoy our money. The Mercedes is on my “maybe” list, along with a GMC Terrain and a GMC Acadia.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I never could imagine anyone wanting to live in Alaska or Canada. That’s just too cold for me. I took a flight up to Alaska just one time as a favor for my dispatcher who forgot to order a flight crew for an added flight. When I got off the plane in Anchorage it was -9 in late January and had been snowing for about an hour before we landed. They do a great job clearing the runways considering the conditions.
> 
> One morning, we went into the town and had breakfast outside at one of the better restaurants. I think it was already in the 80’s when we were eating and went into the low 100’s that day in August. Is that town powered by the wind generators? We saw a lot of them, so I wondered if they might.



I grew up with cold weather and hot humid summers (Northeast US). No thanks. 

Wind farms supply a large proportion of the Palm Springs area power.  They're quite impressive, aren't they?


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> I’m in the market for a new car. I have fours cars for two drivers, but I don’t count the Corvette. That’s a weekender. *I’m looking at a Mercedes SUV. It’s a little more than I want to pay, but I believe we should all enjoy our money.* The Mercedes is on my “maybe” list, along with a GMC Terrain and a GMC Acadia.


I agree..I'm ok buying a 2 or 3 year old used car for me, and we have several cars here and abroad .. but hubs buys top of the range cars for himself.. sporty models.. He  sold his Ferrari  last year and bought a Masarati GranTurismo 4.2..eye wateringly expensive but then he works hard, can afford it, and enjoys cars


----------



## oldman

Nice, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Take it back.


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Nice, but the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Take it back.


LOL>.   That makes it even more exclusive..


----------



## Aunt Marg

oldman said:


> I never could imagine anyone wanting to live in Alaska or Canada. That’s just too cold for me. I took a flight up to Alaska just one time as a favor for my dispatcher who forgot to order a flight crew for an added flight. When I got off the plane in Anchorage it was -9 in late January and had been snowing for about an hour before we landed. They do a great job clearing the runways considering the conditions.
> 
> One morning, we went into the town and had breakfast outside at one of the better restaurants. I think it was already in the 80’s when we were eating and went into the low 100’s that day in August. Is that town powered by the wind generators? We saw a lot of them, so I wondered if they might.


The -9° temps you experienced are balmy by Canadian standards. 

We've seen temps down to -41°C, and typically winter temps around late December through to the end of January, are in and around the -30° to -35°C area, or in Fahrenheit, -22° to -31°.


----------



## oldman

Aunt Marg said:


> The -9° temps you experienced are balmy by Canadian standards.
> 
> We've seen temps down to -41°C, and typically winter temps around late December through to the end of January, are in and around the -30° to -35°C area, or in Fahrenheit, -22° to -31°.


Man, that’s too cold for me. People go outdoors in those temps? I thought that the cold weather of those temps caused lung problems?


----------



## Aunt Marg

oldman said:


> Man, that’s too cold for me. People go outdoors in those temps? I thought that the cold weather of those temps caused lung problems?


Believe it or not, we thrive in it, and it holds back very few, but yes, complications are real and do limit some peoples ability to get outdoors.

Bundling-up is the key, otherwise it's business as usual. 

I remember as kids we used to sometimes walk to school backwards, because it helped block the cold and bone-chilling wind.


----------



## oldman

Aunt Marg said:


> Believe it or not, we thrive in it, and it holds back very few, but yes, complications are real and do limit some peoples ability to get outdoors.
> 
> Bundling-up is the key, otherwise it's business as usual.
> 
> I remember as kids we used to sometimes walk to school backwards, because it helped block the cold and bone-chilling wind.


Around here, if it gets below 20, the news makes the front page.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I'm just spending some time on the computer before I go to my daughters. I got a call from my sister and she said that tommorrow is Labor day. My Husband heard us and said she was wrong because today is Labor day.They went back and fourth and I just laughed thinking WOW we are all really old when we don't know what day it is. After I hung up with my sister I got a call from Publishers Clearing house telling me that I won $11,000,000 and a new car.The call came from Jamaica. I told the guy that I have soo much money already and just bought a new car so they can remove me as the winner. How dumb do they think people can be. I am sick and tired of Spam calls.*


----------



## Keesha

Pfft! -9 cold? We get temperatures here where Celsius & Fahrenheit meet @-40. Yes! It’s cold but with the right gear on it’s just as fun as any other day and our dogs don’t care what temperature it is out. They STILL expect a walk and rightly so.
Our dogs have a full selection of handmade coats.


Anyway I just wanted to comment on the not wanting to live in Canada. For myself, I wouldn’t want to live anywhere else. The weather just makes living here more exciting and mysterious.


----------



## RadishRose

This morning I woke up to no electricity for about an hour. Can't imagine why; weather is perfect.

I'm not curious enough however, to try to find out why.


----------



## KimIn Wis

oldman said:


> Man, that’s too cold for me. People go outdoors in those temps? I thought that the cold weather of those temps caused lung problems?


Also from the cold! Around here, if it hits Zero F people are in shorts and sweatshirts!  I think they froze their brain at one time. We escape south for a few winter months each year. Momma didn't raise no fool!


----------



## moviequeen1

StarSong said:


> Hottest day of the year coming up today (117 forecast high) so it'll be another indoors day during which I will again offer up thanks to Willis Carrier, inventor of air conditioning.  Tomorrow it'll drop to 104.  My BFF lives in the Palm Springs area.  120 for her today and tomorrow.  Eek!
> 
> Living in So Cal generally means not giving the weather a second thought because it's usually lovely out. Not this weekend though.


Hi Starsong,thought you'd be interested in this.Willis Carrier who invented A/C was born WNY,Angola which is south of Buffalo.I've never be a fan{no pun intended} of A/C Sue


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Starsong,thought you'd be interested in this.Willis Carrier who invented A/C was born WNY,Angola which is south of Buffalo.I've never be a fan{no pun intended} of A/C Sue


If you moved to a much warmer climate you'd get over that aversion in a hurry.


----------



## mlh

Good morning everyone. I am having my tea and then I am headed out for a walk. I try to walk thirty minutes a day. When the weather is less friendly I walk the parking garage at our local hospital. It has 5 levels of ramps. It gets the blood pumping for sure.


----------



## debodun

Still sitting and waitng for customers at my yard sale. Did pretty good on Friday, mediocre on Saturday and lousy yesterday. So far nobody has stopped. The people directly across the street from me had a sale Saturday and yesterday. I thought they were going to have one again - they left their tables out and just covered them. But this morning they came out and put everything away. Maybe they didn't do so well, either.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Still sitting and waitng for customers at my yard sale. Did pretty good on Friday, mediocre on Saturday and lousy yesterday. So far nobody has stopped. The people directly across the street from me had a sale Saturday and yesterday. I thought they were going to have one again - they left their tables out and just covered them. But this morning they came out and put everything away. Maybe they didn't do so well, either.


Do you mind sharing what you consider pretty good and mediocre?  20 pieces sold, 200 sold?  $50 earned?  $500 earned?  Just curious.


----------



## debodun

Friday - $71, Saturday - $20, Sunday - $8. Last year on Labor Day weekend, I made just under $250.


----------



## Jules

A different economy this year is taking its toll on almost everyone.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am starting on organizing my storage area. Maybe do some laundry. No other plans really.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Friday - $71, Saturday - $20, Sunday - $8. Last year on Labor Day weekend, I made just under $250.


Is it worth it to you?


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Is it worth it to you?



In some ways, yes. In some ways , no. I just lost about $10 of items that blew off the porch railing during a wind gust. I did get a few, but just looky-loos. One woman was here for  about a half an hour looking through boxes of books an trying in winter coats. In the end she didn't buy anything and I had to put back all the items she pulled out.


----------



## Jules

Other than the wind gusts, if the weather is decent you’re getting some fresh air & sunshine.  You’ve done most of the hard work.  Good luck today.


----------



## bowmore

I got up early to beat the heat, picked up some stuff at the market. Watered everything on the porch and topped off the little fountain. I am going to be hunkered down inside because of the heat and smoke.
For the last 2 afternoons I lost internet for an hour or so. We will see what happens today.


----------



## Knight

Grinding 4 lb. boneless chuck for future meals. Going to be used for Halupkies & Meatballs. 

True Polish grandmother showed my wife her trick for cabbage. Freeze the cabbage instead of boiling. When thawed the leaves peel off better than when boiled. 

Controlling salt content for both. 

1st. the halupkies
2nd. Meatballs seasoned with fresh herbs from the herb garden.

Last. Separating & Freezing for future meals. When stuck for quick meal thaw & air fryer for the meatballs. Or another time Breville convection for the halupkies. 

Takes most of the day but knowing what were eating along with doing something together is our way of enjoying retirement.


----------



## fmdog44

Went to the grocery store at opening time avoiding the crowds to stock up again for a couple weeks.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Preparing for up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow! But then, by this time next week, our temps will be back into the mid-to-upper 80's. 

A grocery pick-up at Walmart.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we got my car packed up with all the bags and boxes we were taking to the recycle/waste  centre, of everything we'd cleared out of the attic and the barn the last few days,   and got them all offloaded. I even managed to finally get my o/h to sort out all his shoe wardrobe, and rid himself of 8 pairs of shoes and boots 
Then we went for a drink in a nearby pub, which in normal times would have at least a dozen customers ( late afternoon) but only had 2 sitting outside and us 2  inside.. so in fact there was more staff than customers , and they were cleaning everything if it even blinked towards them, in fact when we sat at one seat for about 30 seconds then changed our minds and sat at another , we nearly gave the barmaid apoplexy she  rushed over with disinfectant and a cloth,  panic stricken wanting to know if we'd sat in the seat, and proceeded to scrub feverishly ......not a relaxing drink at all , and unsurprisingly, by the lack of custom others felt the same















Before going into the pub we'd gone into 3 separate high street shops.. each one required us to sanitise our hands before and after entering.. and of course we had our masks on, and I'm the first one to say that this is all necessary to prevent infection... but people today were acting like it was the black plague in the town we were in.. given that our lockdown has been lifted for 2 months it all seemed rather over the top... I feel that our pub culture is under serious threat .


----------



## Aunt Marg

ClassicRockr said:


> Preparing for up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow! But then, by this time next week, our temps will be back into the mid-to-upper 80's.
> 
> A grocery pick-up at Walmart.


Snow in September?

Where do you live, the North Pole with Santa Claus?


----------



## StarSong

Been doing food prep today including a couple of batches of rice (plain brown rice and Mexican style brown rice).  Set up the rice cooker outside though - no sense bringing that heat and humidity inside of the house.


----------



## Pinky

Just made a lazy day couscous salad with chopped cucumber/tomatoes/low-cal Greek Feta & Oregano dressing. Wish I had pistachios, but I don't.


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, your pub looks so lovely.  Wish I could be there to join you for a drink or two.


----------



## Pecos

Well, today is Labor Day and the rebel in me said NO Labor today. So I have done nothing beyond my normal daily chores. To make up for it, I had a great afternoon nap.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I've mostly been taking mobile studio photos of Doctors and Nurses for a forthcoming "Flu Jab" campaign.


----------



## Old Dummy

hollydolly said:


> Today we got my car packed up with all the bags and boxes we were taking to the recycle/waste  centre, of everything we'd cleared out of the attic and the barn the last few days,   and got them all offloaded. I even managed to finally get my o/h to sort out all his shoe wardrobe, and rid himself of 8 pairs of shoes and boots
> Then we went for a drink in a nearby pub, which in normal times would have at least a dozen customers ( late afternoon) but only had 2 sitting outside and us 2  inside.. so in fact there was more staff than customers , and they were cleaning everything if it even blinked towards them, in fact when we sat at one seat for about 30 seconds then changed our minds and sat at another , we nearly gave the barmaid apoplexy she  rushed over with disinfectant and a cloth,  panic stricken wanting to know if we'd sat in the seat, and proceeded to scrub feverishly ......not a relaxing drink at all , and unsurprisingly by the lack of custom other felt the same
> 
> Before going into the pub we'd gone into 3 separate high street shops.. each one required us to sanitise our hand before and after entering.. and of course we had our masks on, and I'm the first one to say that this is all necessary to prevent infection... but people today were acting like it was the black plague in the town were in.. given that our lockdown has been lifted for 2 months it all seemed rather over the top... I feel that our pub culture is under serious threat .



Nice looking "pub!"

I think our bar culture is in trouble here too. I used to go out 1-2 evenings a week but don't anymore. 

Our dictator lifted his boot in June and allowed them to re-open (with restrictions) but then a month or more later he decreed that one must also eat if going in, and some things are not deemed "food" by him -- chicken wings for example, but a sandwich is ok. Apparently the C virus hovers close to chicken wings but avoids sandwiches.

We kicked King George out of this country for far less than what is going on now.


----------



## hollydolly

Old Dummy said:


> Nice looking "pub!"
> 
> I think our bar culture is in trouble here too. I used to go out 1-2 evenings a week but don't anymore.
> 
> Our dictator lifted his boot in June and allowed them to re-open (with restrictions) but then a month or more later he decreed that one must also eat if going in, and some things are not deemed "food" by him -- chicken wings for example, but a sandwich is ok. Apparently the C virus hovers close to chicken wings but avoids sandwiches.
> 
> *We kicked King George out of this country for far less than what is going on now.*


_Which_ King George ?


----------



## Old Dummy

hollydolly said:


> _Which_ King George ?



King George III.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am working on organizing my storage area downstairs and maybe laundry too. If Sonny comes up today, I will be grocery shopping too.


----------



## JustBonee

Was going to go out today,  and check out a few stores,  but dark clouds are rolling in  .....   so will sit and watch a rainstorm instead.


----------



## Camper6

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Good move.  I also had a wood burning fireplace and wanted to convert to gas.  But my unit was a corner fireplace and I tried to get the Glass installed before I bought the unit.  People I phoned never came to install it.

So I just burned wood all winter.  It still was nice every morning.  Just took the chill out of the air.  I had a circulating furnace so the heat generated was circled around through the furnace.

I'm hemming pants I bought on sale at Walmarts who are clearing out their summer clothes.  I couldn't believe the price.  $5.00 .  

I also got a pair of double lined at another store.  I walk all the time.  Summer or winter no matter how warm or cold it is.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Was going to go out today,  and check out a few stores,  but dark clouds are rolling in  .....   so will sit and watch a rainstorm instead.


Wise choice.  I do love watching a good rainstorm.


----------



## LindaB

Cooking and going to the hairdresser!


----------



## Lizzie00

Old Dummy said:


> Apparently the C virus hovers close to chicken wings but avoids sandwiches.


lol lol lol


----------



## ClassicRockr

Aunt Marg said:


> Snow in September?
> 
> Where do you live, the North Pole with Santa Claus?



We live back (note the word, "back") in Colorado, but this time in the northern part. Spent 5 1/2 years 24 miles south of Denver and should have never left. When we lived here before, we seen the same thing happen, winter and spring/summer all in the same week. 
Wyoming and Montana are getting snow snow as well. We only live about 3 miles from the foothills going into the mountains.


----------



## KimIn Wis

Taking my cat to the vet for annual shots. He just seen me pull out the carrier.. he is NOT happy!


----------



## StarSong

KimIn Wis said:


> Taking my cat to the vet for annual shots. He just seen me pull out the carrier.. he is NOT happy!


Oh dear.  Our pup doesn't care for vet or groomer visits so I can relate.


----------



## dobielvr

Shopping.  Food,, Home Depot, Stamps, then a P.T. appt.

We'll see how much I actually get done.........lol


----------



## Aunt Marg

ClassicRockr said:


> We live back (note the word, "back") in Colorado, but this time in the northern part. Spent 5 1/2 years 24 miles south of Denver and should have never left. When we lived here before, we seen the same thing happen, winter and spring/summer all in the same week.
> Wyoming and Montana are getting snow snow as well. We only live about 3 miles from the foothills going into the mountains.


Holy smokes, I don't envy you at all, Classic. That makes for one long winter.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> We live back (note the word, "back") in Colorado, but this time in the northern part. Spent 5 1/2 years 24 miles south of Denver and should have never left. When we lived here before, we seen the same thing happen,* winter and spring/summer all in the same week.*



That's how the UK is often.. especially in the North...


----------



## AnnieA

Worked in the fall garden this morning.   Now doing laundry and packing for out of town work the rest of the week.


----------



## Aunt Marg

AnnieA said:


> Worked on the fall garden this morning.   Now doing laundry and packing for out of town work the rest of the week.


How lovely, Annie!

I'm going to be making my way outside later today to a little fall gardening.

Wishing you a great week!


----------



## StarSong

Had my morning swim, load of laundry is doing its thing, paid some bills on line, and have a few business chores to complete.  Other than that, I'll take the day as it comes.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Had my morning swim, load of laundry is doing its thing, paid some bills on line, and have a few business chores to complete.  Other than that, I'll take the day as it comes.


Your morning swim sounds so lovely, Star!

Our temps dipped way down last night, and what I'd give to paddle around in a warm relaxing swimming pool right about now!


----------



## StarSong

Because of the cover, our pool is holding steady at a delicious 90 degrees.  Come on over!


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Because of the cover, our pool is holding steady at a delicious 90 degrees.  Come on over!


I am so jealous!


----------



## Lewkat

I am going food shopping for the first time since February and I am stunned by the hike in prices of food.  Thankfully, here in the Garden State fresh produce is reasonable, but everything else is out of sight.  I thought it was bad with Amazon Prime, but didn't expect this on the local scene.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lewkat said:


> I am going food shopping for the first time since February and I am stunned by the hike in prices of food.  Thankfully, here in the Garden State fresh produce is reasonable, but everything else is out of sight.  I thought it was bad with Amazon Prime, but didn't expect this on the local scene.


It's terrible, Lew.

Stay safe and healthy and make your trip to the grocers just like underwear... short and brief.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> I am going food shopping for the first time since February and I am stunned by the hike in prices of food.  Thankfully, here in the Garden State fresh produce is reasonable, but everything else is out of sight.  I thought it was bad with Amazon Prime, but didn't expect this on the local scene.


Animal products including meat, fish & dairy, have probably gone up.  Maybe some processed foods, too.  I don't eat any of those so I don't know for sure.

What else did you notice to be more expensive since Feb?


----------



## Ruthanne

I am watching the boob tube today and listening to birdie sounds I have playing for my Parakeet--she loves the "music!"  I also will be having my meals and taking my vitamins and meds and then use the bathroom, too, after drinking lots of water


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Animal products including meat, fish & dairy, have probably gone up.  Maybe some processed foods, too.  I don't eat any of those so I don't know for sure.
> 
> What else did you notice to be more expensive since Feb?


I've noticed the price of meat is through the roof!


----------



## Lewkat

StarSong said:


> Animal products including meat, fish & dairy, have probably gone up.  Maybe some processed foods, too.  I don't eat any of those so I don't know for sure.
> 
> What else did you notice to be more expensive since Feb?


Definitely what you just stated StarSong, and I do eat meat.  I've laid back on the fish due to the mercury content.  The canned and packaged goods have increased quite a bit as has bread.  That was a surprise.


----------



## Lewkat

Aunt Marg said:


> It's terrible, Lew.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy and make your trip to the grocers just like underwear... short and brief.


Exactly Aunt Marg.  In and out in no time.  At least down here at the Jersey Shore there are no restrictions as to where one may walk nor standing in line to get inside the store.  NJ is the strictest, but I guess the shore areas don't care.  The tourists would not like that at all and we do rely on tourism during the season.  But, up in North Jersey, where I live, we wait in line, have temps taken and walk arrows inside the stores.  I have never had the pleasure, thankfully, but friends of mine who have, hate it.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lewkat said:


> Exactly Aunt Marg.  In and out in no time.  At least down here at the Jersey Shore there are no restrictions as to where one may walk nor standing in line to get inside the store.  NJ is the strictest, but I guess the shore areas don't care.  The tourists would not like that at all and we do rely on tourism during the season.  But, up in North Jersey, where I live, we wait in line, have temps taken and walk arrows inside the stores.  I have never had the pleasure, thankfully, but friends of mine who have, hate it.


In and out is right, Lew!

Over the course of summer I've more of less visited the grocers whenever time permitted, but with the fall season right upon us, I'll be going back to my old ways of first thing in the morning before any other customers are at the doors, or late at night just prior to the store closing.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Had my morning swim, load of laundry is doing its thing, paid some bills on line, and have a few business chores to complete.  Other than that, I'll take the day as it comes.


I do miss greatly having my morning swim.. no pool here in the uk sadly, only in Spain.. and the nearest public pool  here only has ''adult lane swimming'' for an hour  very early in the morning..


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I am going food shopping for the first time since February and I am stunned by the hike in prices of food.  Thankfully, here in the Garden State fresh produce is reasonable, but everything else is out of sight.  I thought it was bad with Amazon Prime, but didn't expect this on the local scene.


Same here, food prices have steeply risen,  not a  just penny here or there but 20 pence and 50 pences on lower priced items , and even more on  more expensive items... Scarily this isn't the end of the price rises for us either, because we have Brexit to look forward to and that is going to bring it's own challenges in potential food shortages ( well the variety of food ).. and yet more price hikes


----------



## StarSong

I grocery shop mid-week, senior hours, shortly after the stores open.  Love @Aunt Marg's description of store visits.  Short and brief, like underwear.  I'll have to remember that.


----------



## peppermint

We closed the pool..We have the pool guy cover it......It's hard for hubby to do that anymore...


----------



## Lewkat

Aunt Marg said:


> In and out is right, Lew!
> 
> Over the course of summer I've more of less visited the grocers whenever time permitted, but with the fall season right upon us, I'll be going back to my old ways of first thing in the morning before any other customers are at the doors, or late at night just prior to the store closing.



I had planned on that as well, then someone told me that the stores opened during the early hours for seniors only for about an hour.  Well, I was told that in the beginning it was fine, but now it seems every senior citizen in our town and towns around have the same idea, and it's as crowded as ever.  I guess no one saw that one coming.  Soooo, I went the other day in the afternoon and it was not crowded at all.  Figures.


----------



## Pappy

Took my car in for its first service. There was a recall so it was a good thing I took it in. I talked to manager about  every time I stop, so does the engine I hate it. It’s on all the new cars coming through I guess. I’m old school. I want to see that RPM gauge hold at about 700-900 rpms when I stop.


----------



## StarSong

peppermint said:


> We closed the pool..We have the pool guy cover it......It's hard for hubby to do that anymore...


Hubby and I uncover it before swimming and cover it back up when we get out of the water.  Takes 2 minutes or less.  The cover is attached  to a big spool.  He turns the crank and I guide the cover across the pool.  It's like a giant piece of thick blue bubble wrap!


----------



## Mr. Ed

First day back at work since gallbladder surgery


----------



## Aunt Marg

Mr. Ed said:


> First day back at work since gallbladder surgery


Take care of yourself, Ed, and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## peppermint

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I uncover it before swimming and cover it back up when we get out of the water.  Takes 2 minutes or less.  The cover is attached  to a big spool.  He turns the crank and I guide the cover across the pool.  It's like a giant piece of thick blue bubble wrap!


We might have to do that....The cover is 20 years old....The guy who covered it told us to get another
one next year...It's a big pool...


----------



## Pappy

Didn’t do much until about 11 am, when a huge explosion rattle the windows and shook the house. A chemical plant, about a mile east of us, blew its top. I ran out and took the first picture and the second picture was in my news section this morning:


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Didn’t do much until about 11 am, when a huge explosion rattle the windows and shook the house. A chemical plant, about a mile east of us, blew its top. I ran out and took the first picture and the second picture was in my news section this morning:
> 
> View attachment 121666View attachment 121667


OMG Pappy, that's way too close for comfort !! You should sell that picture to the media..

I hope no-one was hurt, at the plant, and equally none of you are suffering from the inhalation of smoke in your neighbourhood


----------



## hollydolly

I'm sitting here now waiting to leave for my appointment at 3pm at the hair & beauty salon to get my hair cut and my face beautified.. lord alone knows I need it.. . Haven't had anything done since pre lock-down in March!.. it's all a mess.. I'm going to get my hair cut into a Bob... it's so fine it looks like rats tails.. so I need to get it looking a little healthier


----------



## Sliverfox

Gathering energy  to start   making tomato juice.
Will be the last canning  for a while,, about out of  pint  jars.


----------



## Keesha

Goodness Pappy. That’s quite the explosion. Great photo though. I do hope this doesn’t negatively affect your health. 

Today I’m taking the girls for their walk, then I’m heading out to get some ginger shampoo. That’s the problem with having ultra thick hair - scalp issues. Apparently this ginger shampoo works. My shedding is a bit too much lately so I am excited to try this.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning my friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip', today its Target.I'm looking for a floor lamp.In the past I have bought 2 floor lamps that are inexpensive from the store. I'll ck out any books that look interesting to buy
Mary's birthday is today I got her a gift certificate from Kohl's.{she doesn't know about} I can never repay her for suggesting the  'road trips'which began in April,this is my way of thanking her She's lived here in the apt complex for almost as long as I have{32yrs}.We're friends but I never did anything with her because she's still working,I'm retired .I enjoy her friendship&company,we laugh alot on the 'road trips


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going grocery shopping. Before that though, in a few minutes actually, going to get my shower and clean my bunny's cage.


----------



## Geezerette

How frightening about that chemical plant! I’m enjoying the arrival of a record breaking cold front late yesterday & overnight. Went from record  96F at the airport yesterday to record 42F this morning. Feels wonderful to be cold! There were high winds & some power outages and trees down but my part of town not affected. Rain expected, snow in northern mts. Might go out later to get some things to cook a big pot of stew. Haven’t wanted to keep the stove  long enough to do that for months. Temp will crawl back up to 80 or so by end  of week.


----------



## peppermint

We went to the Chiropractor...My husband goes every Friday...He was hurting from
the Spring...He is doing well now....He was hunched over for a couple of month's...

So I finally went....I have a bad shoulder...for many many years....Only went once to
a Lady chiropractor....She didn't do anything to help...So that was around 5 years ago.
I'm now going to my husband's chiropractor....He showed what was wrong with me...
Not nice....Hopefully he can fix me....He said at my age it would be a Hospital stay
It's that bad....NO GO FOR ME in Hospital....


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning my friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip', today its Target.I'm looking for a floor lamp.In the past I have bought 2 floor lamps that are inexpensive from the store. I'll ck out any books that look interesting to buy
> Mary's birthday is today I got her a gift certificate from Kohl's.{she doesn't know about} I can never repay her for suggesting the  'road trips'which began in April,this is my way of thanking her She's lived here in the apt complex for almost as long as I have{32yrs}.We're friends but I never did anything with her because she's still working,I'm retired .I enjoy her friendship&company,we laugh alot on the 'road trips


An update,had a very successful trip to Target,found lamp I was looking for,bought 2 books
I forgot to mention what else I give to Mary, my subscription magazines{People,The Week, NY magazine,Sat Evening Post} when I'm done reading,also Sci section in Tues NYT,Thurs NYT except for the Arts section.She loves it,then she passes them on


----------



## hollydolly

Mr. Ed said:


> First day back at work since gallbladder surgery


How did it all go Mr Ed?... did you suffer much after pain ?


----------



## Mr. Ed

hollydolly said:


> How did it all go Mr Ed?... did you suffer much after pain ?


No pain no gain, No actually yesterday was fine, I had to stay late because a resident fell and hit his head. EMT was called and transported to the ED. 

Today was much different. We have staff meeting Wednesdays. We are short staffed and a kid from another program was helping out. The problem was there were no workstations I could sit at. Meanwhile the kid promoting all things relevant to high & mighty of I have no patience for. 

The new head of HR paid a visit to meet the staff. When it came my turn I she asked what was on my mind. I replied since my supervision was cancelled you’re it and went on to unload all things related to my distraught, She asked how do I deal with anger in the work place, I replied I go to my supervisor if it is something I cannot manage. 

I was exhausted when I got home, all I could do sit down and rest in complete silence, then I was ok


----------



## JaniceM

Hopefully nothing.  Got up too early, spent much longer than expected on live chat to finally find my book has been approved for distribution and should appear on Amazon and similar within the next few weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Hopefully nothing.  Got up too early, spent much longer than expected on live chat to finally find my book has been approved for distribution and should appear on Amazon and similar within the next few weeks.


Fantastic!! Congratulations... what's the book about ?


----------



## Ruthanne

Just trying to stay sane...times are rough here.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's been eclectic... doing bits here, bits there.. got my hair cut into a Bob yesterday, and I keep catching sight of myself and not realising it's me  I can't get used to it at all.. Got roast dinner made...( pork sausages, onion gravy, roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings, and broccoli )

Cleaned out the top freezer in the fridge freezer in the kitchen , and swapped some frozen food from the upright freezer in the barn to the chest freezer in the shed, and froze 3 pounds of fresh lamb chops .

Hubs is doing some last minute painting in my new office room behind the door ..and today I hung 3 pictures there, and added 2 pot plants..

I also got 2 boxes of stationary cleared out and stored into one large box instead of 2..

Spoke to my doctor about some concerns I have for my health, and his secretary made an appointment for me to be at the hospital tomorrow morning ..


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I forgot to say , it looks like the elder of my grandfurkids.. Stanley who is 13.. may have the beginnings of dementia. It's been a concern for a few weeks now.. but today when he was having his bath which he always take stoically, he barked and barked at my daughter, like he didn't know her, and wouldn't be calmed by her, then when she lifted him out onto a dry towel he would usually roll on the towel and dry himself, but instead he ran like a thing possessed for a few minutes as if he didn't know where he was before settling back down to normal again.. Daughter  has him booked into see the vet on Saturday


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Oh I forgot to say , it look like the elder of my grandfurkids.. Stanley who is 13.. may have the beginnings of dementia. It's been a concern for a few weeks now.. but today when he was having his bath which he always take stoically, he barked and barked at my daughter, like he didn't know her, and wouldn't be calmed by her, then when she lifted him out onto a dry towel he would usually roll on the towel and dry himself, but instead he ran like a thing possessed for a few minutes as if he didn't know where he was before settling back down to normal again.. Daughter  has him booked into see the vet on Saturday


That's sad to hear. I hope there are meds for his behaviour. Hopefully, he is otherwise physically okay.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> That's sad to hear. I hope there are meds for his behaviour. Hopefully, he is otherwise physically okay.


well, we're hoping so too, Pinks .. depending on the diagnosis of course, but the previous labradoodle suffered the same way, so this will be the second time my daughter has gone through this. he's otherwise physically healthy for a 13 year old except for the loss of a little back muscle strength, so he finds it a little more difficult to climb up onto the sofa...being so little as well..( he's only 10 inches tall)..  so my DD got him a step, but he's ignoring the step at the moment, and then yelping when he jumps down onto the floor.. 

This is him with his elder brother scruffy  who died last year at the same age as stan is now... there was only a year between them one was the size of a red setter, the other is a miniature ( different parents)...  but scruffy would let stanley do anything to him lol

I took these photos when one was 18 month and the other 6 months


----------



## Pinky

Gorgeous dogs   It's always disconcerting when they behave out of the ordinary. They are our babies. Hoping for a good outcome with the vet.


----------



## Jules

Dementia in dogs.  It’s logical, just something that had never occurred to me.  Do hope your vet has some advice or meds to ease the symptoms.


----------



## MarciKS

I didn't even know dogs could get dementia. Sorry to hear it Holly.


----------



## MickaC

So hard to see dementia in our little loved ones.
Not heard of any medication to ease this, but if there is.....hope maybe Stanley could benefit. 
Hope for the best for him.


----------



## mike4lorie

WoW Pappy, that is way too close for comfort... How are the ears and that... Maybe you should get checked by a doc just to make sure you are ok...


----------



## StarSong

Getting ready for a bit of a birthday party with my daughter's family tomorrow (we have a scrupulously maintained bubble).  Both families' freezers just ran out of my pizza  so yesterday I prepared 20 pizza doughs. They're slow rising in the garage fridge. Today I'll start the sauce and get everything ready for actually making the pizzas tomorrow afternoon. The kids love helping! 

Today I'll also make some sugar cookies for my grands to decorate - kind of an early Christmas warmup. We adults enjoy decorating cookies, too. Very relaxing and a lot of laughs. 

I'll also make some pizzas and cookies for my sons, but they'll pick them up during a socially distanced outdoor visit.

We cut the pizzas in quarters, let them cool, then separate the quarters with waxed paper and put them in giant (2 gallon) ziplock bags. 8 quarters per bag. Since we've been doing this for so many years, hubby and I have it down to a science. 

Yay for baking and family time!!!


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> Getting ready for a bit of a birthday party with my daughter's family tomorrow (we have a scrupulously maintained bubble).  Both families' freezers just ran out of my pizza  so yesterday I prepared 20 pizza doughs. They're slow rising in the garage fridge. Today I'll start the sauce and get everything ready for actually making the pizzas tomorrow afternoon. The kids love helping!
> 
> Today I'll also make some sugar cookies for my grands to decorate - kind of an early Christmas warmup. We adults enjoy decorating cookies, too. Very relaxing and a lot of laughs.
> 
> I'll also make some pizzas and cookies for my sons, but they'll pick them up during a socially distanced outdoor visit.
> 
> We cut the pizzas in quarters, let them cool, then separate the quarters with waxed paper and put them in giant (2 gallon) ziplock bags. 8 quarters per bag. Since we've been doing this for so many years, hubby and I have it down to a science.
> 
> Yay for baking and family time!!!


I've maintained a bubble and like pizza and eat cookies. I'll be right over. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Apparently what I am not doing right now is sleeping. Been in bits and pieces because my COPD has been pretty bad. Other than that just enjoying a few days off.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic!! Congratulations... what's the book about ?



I decided if my experiences could be helpful to anyone else, it would be worth writing:

_God and the Spelling Bee:
Notes from a Survivor of Narcissistic Parenting_

The subtitle shows what it's about.


----------



## peppermint

Hubby has been going to the chiropractor since March....He finally can walk straight up....I am going 3 times a day
for my shoulder....Which I have had for many years from an accident....Over the years it got worse....


----------



## mlh

MarciKS said:


> Apparently what I am not doing right now is sleeping. Been in bits and pieces because my COPD has been pretty bad. Other than that just enjoying a few days off.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mlh

I have been puttering around the house doing some housework and laundry. I wanted to sit on the porch and do some reading but, it has been raining all day.


----------



## Ruthanne

What I did today was grocery shop for a few items; strawberries, spinach, walnuts and a beverage.  Then I washed the kitchen floor with some lemon scented cleaner with my new mop.  Vacuumed the living room and the kitchen rug.  I took doggie out twice today so far and probably will again later.  We are going out walking more since the weather has been bearable to walk in--60s and 70s and very comfortable!


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> So hard to see dementia in our little loved ones.
> Not heard of any medication to ease this, but if there is.....hope maybe Stanley could benefit.
> Hope for the best for him.


Yes, it is very hard to see them that way.  My grandmother had dementia in the 1980s.  There is a medicine that can slow the progression of Alzheimer's but just can't recall the name of it right now.  Very sorry that it is happening to someone you love.

Just did a google search and found this:

What is the best medication for Alzheimer's?
*Three cholinesterase inhibitors are commonly prescribed:*

*Donepezil* (*Aricept*) is approved to treat all stages of the disease. It's taken once a day as a pill.
*Galantamine* (*Razadyne*) is approved to treat mild to moderate Alzheimer's. ...
*Rivastigmine* (*Exelon*) is approved for mild to moderate Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have been lazy. I did check my mail, clean the bunny cage and take my garbage out. The rest of the day, I have sitting in my recliner (which I love!) and doing adult coloring and word searches. I found that I can watch a lot of good television series that I liked because I have Amazon Prime (except it not a Prime video from another source and includes commericials). Today I started watching Little House On The Prairie, starting from the first show. I loved this when it was on and then I watched it over and over in reruns. The same with The Waltons (which will be my next series when I finish with this one). I have not seen either one in years now.


----------



## wcwbf

had a prescription to pick up at w-mart and ended up getting flu and pneumonia shot, too.  forgot, till i got home, that the pneumonia shot made arm/shoulder sore last year.  a teeny bit owie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not much.


----------



## StarSong

Relaxing today.  Ours and our kids' freezers are restocked with pizza, the kids had a great time decorating cookies, and we got to hang out together.  So great to have a "normal" day.


----------



## dobielvr

I'm doing nothing today.  I've been running around all week playing catch up on all my errands I had to put on hold till I got my biologic shot.

I'm going to chk Hallmark to see if there are any good movies and maybe the ID channel,  I've got a rib eye steak marinating w/some worchestire sauce for dinner.  I dont think I've had red meat in a month or so.


----------



## hollydolly

I've had a very busy day getting the last of everything into the new office room... and clearing the other room where my computer was before. Now I have everything matching and co-ordinated in here, and into cupboards and drawers all tidily put away .. however I still have 5 baskets of items  that  have not been sorted through yet  and the baskets don't match the colour scheme in here, so I need to spend this coming week  trying to sort them into some semblance of  order .

Had lunch in the garden today it's been hot and sunny.. and we're expecting high 80's for the next few days


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I went on my early walk at 6:30 wearing my yellow reflector vest since it wasn't really light out yet.When I cam back,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden,walked up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
Its my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
This afternoon depending on my mood may go sit outside in our garden or take a walk,after dinner tackle the daily NYT crossword puzzle.Last week I was surprised I finished Weds puzzle.I usually get Mon&Tues


----------



## Aunt Bea

The last few days I've been putting a push on to shed possessions before the weather turns bad.

So far I've managed to remove three small loads of _*stuff *_from my little apartment.

It's mostly books and knickknacks but hopefully, a load of furniture will be going soon.

There are 39 stairs from my little apartment to the parking garage and not surprisingly the same number from the parking garage to my little apartment.  This morning I made 6 round trips or almost the same number of steps needed to climb the Statue of Liberty!  Who needs a gym?


----------



## Repondering

Doing a load of laundry now; later, after hanging it on the line outside, I'll dress more presentably and drive to the hospital and listen to the patients tell me whatever is on their minds; then lunch at home alone; then complete making a brick ring around a mature elm tree....maybe complete it:  I need to set up a jig for cutting bricks with a masonry blade on my 'old and beater' skilsaw.  BTW, I'm using paver bricks salvaged from city streets.......they probably date from horse-and-buggy years.


----------



## hollydolly

So far today I've managed to clear the whole 5 baskets from yesterday and  dispense the stuff I want to keep into just one..hallelujah  .... I still needed one spare drawer for other stuff, then I had a brainwave, I'd take all my jeans which are a size too small but that I don't want to throw out, out of one drawer in the dresser,  and put them in a large clip lidded box, and store them in the attic.. yeaaah.amazing what space one large deep drawer will give you. 


I got all my paperwork filed that had slipped through the cracks into the baskets instead of the file boxes.. and I found hundreds of wage slips  and set them on fire on a tin lid behind the barn.

I've just made chicken soup and pasta filled with ricotta cheese and spinach. 

My back is killing me now with all the bending, so I've stopped for a rest and shortly I have a zoom appointment with my consultant


----------



## Lizzie00

Aunt Bea said:


> There are 39 stairs from my little apartment to the parking garage and not surprisingly the same number from the parking garage to my little apartment.  This morning I made 6 round trips or almost the same number of steps needed to climb the Statue of Liberty!  Who needs a gym?


My hat’s off to you on those stairs....i could walk all the live long day but gotta admit that stairs are no longer my friend...you must be in fantastic shape to journey up and down to your parking garage on a regular basis.....78 stairs are a whole lotta stairs!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lizzie00 said:


> My hat’s off to you on those stairs....i could walk all the live long day but gotta admit that stairs are no longer my friend...you must be in fantastic shape to journey up and down to your parking garage on a regular basis.....78 stairs is a whole lotta stairs!


I make a round trip then pack a box sit for a minute make another trip, etc...

How do you eat an elephant?
One small bite at a time!


----------



## Knight

Taking a break on here between wash loads, vacuuming, dusting & general cleaning.


----------



## MickaC

Had my 3 yards of topsoil delivered yesterday, for my raised gardens.
Have 3 frames, working out to about 14 cart fulls per frame.
That's my job today, and for how long it takes.
Had a spot in the backyard by the fence, put a tarp down, was able to raise the loader on the huff up and over the fence, he hit the spot dead on.
Was a bit concerned, there are some overhead lines above that spot, but he was okay........great job.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Had my 3 yards of topsoil delivered yesterday, for my raised gardens.
> Have 3 frames, working out to about 14 cart fulls per frame.
> That's my job today, and for how long it takes.
> Had a spot in the backyard by the fence, put a tarp down, was able to raise the loader on the huff up and over the fence, he hit the spot dead on.
> Was a bit concerned, there are some overhead lines above that spot, but he was okay........great job.


So happy for you, Micka!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> The last few days I've been putting a push on to shed possessions before the weather turns bad.
> 
> So far I've managed to remove three small loads of _*stuff *_from my little apartment.
> 
> It's mostly books and knickknacks but hopefully, a load of furniture will be going soon.
> 
> There are 39 stairs from my little apartment to the parking garage and not surprisingly the same number from the parking garage to my little apartment.  This morning I made 6 round trips or almost the same number of steps needed to climb the Statue of Liberty!  Who needs a gym?


Good idea @Aunt Bea !  I have stuff I need to shed also and it's about time I start doing it.  There are some clothes I probably won't fit in ever again that I could pitch, and books, too.


----------



## MickaC

Guess what dumb me did......didn't.
My #275 post from Thursday......forgot to click post.
Was trying to enter a post just now, brains kicked in......because i hadn't clicked post on my last one......wouldn't let me enter my new one.
How's that for a long excuse. .

Finished filling my garden frames this morning.
Out of the three yards i got......have a couple of full cart loads left, which is fine, have spots that needs some soil.
Filled the frames almost to the top, it will settle, and planting time next year, will work in some miracle grow in, if i've learned how to do composting, hopefully, will add that too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Guess what dumb me did......didn't.
> My #275 post from Thursday......*forgot to click post.*
> Was trying to enter a post just now, brains kicked in......because i hadn't clicked post on my last one......wouldn't let me enter my new one.
> How's that for a long excuse. .
> 
> Finished filling my garden frames this morning.
> Out of the three yards i got......have a couple of full cart loads left, which is fine, have spots that needs some soil.
> Filled the frames almost to the top, it will settle, and planting time next year, will work in some miracle grow in, if i've learned how to do composting, hopefully, will add that too.


Oh, I've done that before! A few times! LOL!

Don't forget to enrich the soil in the spring before planting.


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, I've done that before! A few times! LOL!
> 
> Don't forget to enrich the soil in the spring before planting.


That's what the miracle gro mix is for.....and compost stuff.

How does a person get started on this composting stuff.

Need ADVICE on that.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> That's what the miracle gro mix is for.....and compost stuff.
> 
> How does a person get started on this composting stuff.
> 
> Need ADVICE on that.


Related to getting started on the composting, even if you don't have a special box or container or barrel to start, just dig a small home in the corner of you yard somewhere and start filling it with eggs shells, coffee grounds, vegetable and fruit peelings, tea bags.

Then, once a month, turn the compost over with a shovel or garden trowel, depending on how much compost you have, and don't allow the compost to dry-out. It's a fine balance... too dry and nothing happens, too wet, and the process of breakdown is halted.

Try and keep the compost moist, but just moist.

Biggest thing of all, have fun with it! 

Micka. Hit me-up for as much info as you like! If I don't know or don't have an answer for you, I'll do my best to help you find what you're after.


----------



## dobielvr

Well, today I had big plans of driving across town to chk out some wrought iron screen doors.
But, at 8am when I was taking out my garbage cans for p/up tmrw, the skies were still so thick w/smoke, I decided against it.  I'm staying home...inside all day.


----------



## Lizzie00

Aunt Bea said:


> I make a round trip then pack a box sit for a minute make another trip, etc...


   I need a nap just thinkin about it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I haven't yet hatched a plot, as my dad used to say, but as soon as my heart gets started and my brain is in gear, I'll think of something. If we're lucky, it'll be something constructive.


----------



## Pappy

My wife has her eye appointment at 1:30 today. Then, as soon as we get home, the visiting nurse, from United Healthcare, will be here for our annual visit. Busy day for a change.


----------



## old medic

Just finished washing the bike to go to the Funeral of a friends niece and husband, Killed in a crash, leaving behind 5 children under 10.
Some drunk in a hurry to get to the next bar.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning a 'spur of the moment' idea,I took the bus went to Super Cuts to get  my hair cut
The last time I went was in June,it was getting a bit long for me. I have natural curly hair knew it was time,I like it short


----------



## Sliverfox

Went  with hubby while he got stitches out  from  getting  huge wart removed.

Once we got home ,, he  went off to cut some trees  for  a guy.

I messed around in the   flower beds.
Walked the dog , tossed Frisbee  for her.


----------



## peramangkelder

Weekly food shopping this morning with huz....I'm always glad when it's finished around midday
We live in a regional area so it is a 'long haul' there and back
In my whole life I have never liked shopping
The thought of wandering aimlessly for hours for nothing bothers me
I know some people love window shopping and good luck to them


----------



## Autumn

I just ordered a new printer.  My old one has been behaving badly, so I started researching new ones.  I found one that looks like it will do everything I need...now I just have to figure out how to use it when it comes.


----------



## squatting dog

Split a bunch of wood. (sweat a lot)
Started putting the engine back together for the wife's trike. (sweat and cuss a lot)
gathered another bunch of tomato's. (surprised they're still producing).
jumped in the pool and cleaned up a few leaves on the bottom...(and cooled down).


----------



## peppermint

I went to the store for food....Then came home to make dinner...
It got a little chilly today....But loved it...
Pool is closed, chairs have to be put away, gazebo has to be cleared out to fit some furniture, and I don't feel like it today...


----------



## hollydolly

I went to the outdoor street market today in a town about 20 miles from here... it was very busy.

I bought a few things..a summer hat, summer scarf, new waste bin, a garden trug..and a few other things ( not all from the market )

I  stopped off at the garden centre on the way home...

Hats at the market...






Everyone was wearing masks in the market  despite it being outdoors...






Cafes in the market square.,..






Inside the garden centre...







..and the geese out of the pond and wandering around the car park...


----------



## grannyjo

Felt rather well this morning,  so decided I would take my car out for a little drive.

Nup,  didn't happen.

I turned the key in the ignition and its just went click.  Tried again and another click.

Phoned our local Motoring Association,  of which I am a member.  Had to wait an hour before they got here, just to tell me my battery was dead.  Didn't have another replacement in the van, so then had to wait another 2 hours before they could come back out and replace it with a new battery.

By then,  I had lost the inclination to go for a drive,  so I now have a car that will go,  but I don't feel like going now.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I cleaned one section of my yard, cut back irises, clematis, oriental and Asiatic lilies, pulled weeds.... got a big pile of yard waste to burn.... thank goodness I have a large fire pit (just built this year) for that!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Hats at the market...



Nice hats.  I see a few I like.  Last year I donated several in my collection, because I knew I didn’t need them. Shame on me for even thinking how I’d like those in your market.  Good thing they’re too far away.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Nice hats.  I see a few I like.  Last year I donated several in my collection, because I knew I didn’t need them. Shame on me for even thinking how I’d like those in your market.  Good thing they’re too far away.


I'm very much a Hat person... I got the yellow one furthest from the camera ..first time I've had yellow...


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> I'm very much a Hat person.


And they look good on ya


----------



## Gary O'

Moving day......days.....week(s)

Big U-Haul.....ahem....Me-Haul


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Laundry. I'm trying to contain my excitement and enthusiasm.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m taking a few days off from work to be able to do stuff in my hometown (2.5 hrs from Americus) that requires a week-day—banking, (overdue) eye exam/new glasses, brakes on car replaced, and yearly lab work.  I am also going to take the opportunity to vote early.  Catch up with a friend I haven’t seen in a while and generally enjoy not having to worry about answering the work phone!


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,wore my NH white sweatshirt a tad nippy,58 with a breeze.I've noticed lately when its sunny,the sky isn't as clear/blue as has been.Its because of the smoke from the Calif fires making its way across the country.After coming back,watered the flowers/plants in our community garden
This morning 'road trip' with Mary,going to Walgreens.I need to pick up prescription for my dentist appt which is next Tues. I always like to have it on hand a week ahead of time.It never fails when I go into the store I come out with more items than I had on my list
No other plans today,probably a walk either mid morning or afternoon.After dinner, tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle


----------



## mike4lorie

Today I want to get our pool closed up, should have done it weeks ago, then have to help my little, older brother get some more peastone levelled, as we are letting him put a trailer out on our property so they can escape the city life now and then... the trailer is supposed to be coming Saturday...


----------



## StarSong

mike4lorie said:


> Today I want to get our pool closed up, should have done it weeks ago, then have to help my little, older brother get some more peastone levelled, as we are letting him put a trailer out on our property so they can escape the city life now and then... the trailer is supposed to be coming Saturday...


That'll be great for both of you, Mike.  Win-win.


----------



## Ruthanne

I slept about 10 hours today and that felt good.  Cleaned up some things around the birdcage real good and now I have to vacuum all the feathers up.  Took the dog out and cooked dinner.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m taking a few days off from work to be able to do stuff in my hometown (2.5 hrs from Americus) that requires a week-day—banking, (overdue) eye exam/new glasses, brakes on car replaced, and yearly lab work.  I am also going to take the opportunity to vote early.  Catch up with a friend I haven’t seen in a while and generally enjoy not having to worry about answering the work phone!



Follow up to this from earlier...  one main reason for this trip was to pay at least 1/2 if what was still owing on my house.  To my astonishment, the balance was significantly less than I thought and I was able to pay the whole amount.   Which means I. AM. DEBT-FREE!  Yippy!


----------



## Pecos

I got my morning walk, did my chores, and in the afternoon had my Dentist glue my gold crown back on my tooth. From the time it came off until it was glued back on was 23 hours and I was not in any pain. My crown was not very large, but my tongue kept telling me that the missing part of my tooth was huge. Tongues are that way, they exaggerate everything (LOL).


----------



## Jules

CinnamonSugar said:


> I was able to pay the whole amount. Which means I. AM. DEBT-FREE! Yippy!


Congratulations on this major event.


----------



## StarSong

@CinnamonSugar, a lot of people are of the mind that a mortgage is a good thing, especially now with such low interest rates.  Not me.  We paid ours off five years ago and are so glad to have been able to do so.  

Congratulations on the new freedom that comes from being debt-free!


----------



## tbeltrans

CinnamonSugar said:


> Follow up to this from earlier...  one main reason for this trip was to pay at least 1/2 if what was still owing on my house.  To my astonishment, the balance was significantly less than I thought and I was able to pay the whole amount.   Which means I. AM. DEBT-FREE!  Yippy!



Congratulations!  I know the feeling from when we paid off our mortgage about 10 years early.  When I was working full time, we often talked about things such as this, especially as we got older and began discussing retirement.  Whenever I would talk about paying off the mortgage, others would say that was a dumb move because (at the time) you could make more money in the stock market. 

A mortgage is the one debt load that, to me, is easy to justify because the alternative is to rent.  While renting is probably a good plan for some folks, my point is simply that there is no alternative other than renting or buying.  My wife and I have always chosen to live debt free, so we paid cash for our cars, use our credit cards as a convenience instead of a loan officer, etc.

To me, your home is the only thing that stands between you and homelessness, and it would be in one's best interests to insure, as quickly as possible, that it remains yours.  Then, the "crash" of 2008 happened and I saw a number of people lose their homes because they bought into the idea of getting more house than they could afford with an ARM mortgage.  My first question when a co-worker got one of those was "What will you do when the interests rates go up?".  Even well educated people would insist that this would never happen.  I never understand that line of thinking, but then, we still have our place and it is long paid off.

Also, the world looks very different when you no longer have a mortgage because financial hiccups such as a layoff are no longer as big an interrupter as they are when you are saddled with a mortgage.  When you have less going out, you can save more to prepare for whatever may happen in the future.  Unfortunately some folks can't see and understand that until they reach that point, so the incentive often isn't there because it isn't a reality yet.

The problem with renting in retirement is that rents can go up, and do so quickly.  When 2008 rolled around, a lot of people lost their homes, and suddenly, apartments became premium due to supply and demand.  Usually, when rents go up, they don't come down later unless something really bad happens to the neighborhood.  Of course, property taxes can go up, as can the various expenses you incur in owning a home.  For us, these things are brought to a reasonable level by living in a condo where the expense of home ownership such as garbage collection, grounds care, building repairs, etc., are spread across 72 units.  Regardless, rent must cover these expenses too, so there is no getting away from that aspect of life, but not having a mortgage leaves more money at the end of the month to address these expenses.

So all in all, paying off your mortgage is a great move and in my own experience, a wise move generally as a part of preparing to retire so you have more control over your expenses in retirement.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've trimmed back the 8 foot hedge in the rear garden.. and aside from making lunch and washing up..I've done nothing


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yesterday we bought a 2-burner propane grill and accessories. Our old one was shot and left it in Florida. Seems like steak and burgers taste better cooked on the grill than on the stove/in the broiler. This grill is only for warm weather, that we still have a few weeks left of. Then, it will be covered up and put in the garage. But, until then........grill cooking begins.

Have to read the instructions on how to use it. Also, have to keep sorting photos I've taken and put on USB's.


----------



## StarSong

Got a load of laundry working and heading to the grocery store to replenish my fresh produce supply.  Probably should do something productive after that but will probably put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Liberty

Hub  is on a zoom conference call regarding the fire dept new building they're working on.  Long conversation...lol.

Repotted  a Gardenia plant that desperately needed it.  Now going out to see if I can scare up a nice tasty grasshopper for Gertie, our garden spider.  She's taken up residence all summer on a big back window right beside the door.  Grasshoppers are her fav food!

We're going out for take out later this afternoon.  Looking forward to watching  a nice Amazon prime show  during happy hour.  Then,  pedal
scooter riding after dinner.


----------



## dobielvr

Got up and watered part of the front yard, just the plants.  Then did the same thing in the bkyard.  Came in and logged onto the computer and here I am.  
Not sure what I'll do next.  Don't have much energy today.  I should prob refill my bio-identical hormones to help me w/that.


----------



## -Oy-

Spent the morning visiting 5 people in their homes - talking to them about their favourite recipes - and photographing them for Black History Month - which here in the UK is October. I sampled a few dishes too - yum yum!


----------



## drifter

Today is a busy day. I got up at three-thirty this morning to try and clean two muffin pans my roommate cooked bison
meatballs in and burned them. She tried to clean them and you couldn't tell she tried. They were a mess. I spent an
hour cleaning them, getting them to look like new, but with great effort. We're having guests this weekend and it is a
special occasional, because no one ever comes see us. I'm even picking up in and cleaning my office. Everything I
need and use in there is within arms reach so I don't have to get up to retreave something. It's handy but crowded
and quite messy. Few would underestand so I'm tidying up. Then I've been trying, along with my room mate, to decide
what we will have for lunch. We are not very active so everything we do is... a problem for us. Maybe we'll order in
pizza and I'll make iced tea and we'll have to decide on what to fill our sweet tooths with. Anyway the next two days
will be busy before the weekend when guests arrive.


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Got a load of laundry working and heading to the grocery store to replenish my fresh produce supply.  Probably should do something productive after that but will probably put it off until tomorrow.


Amended - the veggies looked so good that I bought extra for vegetable soup.  That's despite today's weather forecast of 100 degrees.


----------



## Pappy

Fairly busy day here in the Pappy household. My gas light came on yesterday, so the first thing I did was fill her up. Then stopped at CVS for our flu shots. Onward to the bank for some pocket cash and then, stop at Dunkin for our coffee fix. Both of us have very sore arms tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

As usual, walked the dog, entertained Jasmine and Suzy, vacuumed, got Aldi's food delivered, waiting for a pizza to be delivered now


----------



## CindyLouWho

Didn't have to work today so ran some errands, came back and did a 70 minute mini-trampoline workout....so fun,fun,fun.

Now it's catching up on some dvr shows, my dvr is 93% full.


----------



## Keesha

Today I walked the dogs
Tidied up the hall closet and put up a cabinet in our laundry room. Then I brought 2 baskets full of stuff to put in the downstairs cupboard so our upstairs closet isn’t as full.
Went for another walk, then went to mall only to discover the store I wanted to go to was closed but that’s ok. It was a nice relaxing drive.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30 to buy local paper&USAToday, tad nippy in the mid 50's was refreshing.I saw 2 people running,2 others walking side by side wearing no masks.
When I returned watered the plants/flowers in our community garden,walked up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
My friend Thora&I are going on our weekly'road trip' to local grocery store'Tops',I need a couple of items.I always try& buy just what I need,sometimes I succeed


----------



## JustBonee

This morning walking the dog was enjoyable - weather wise.  A little cooler and breezy around here  ...    But  the people I encountered on my walk  were all in a hurry,   and seemed in bad moods.   
Glad I'm not out on the road driving somewhere!


----------



## squatting dog

Today is split and stack firewood, and cut up deer bones for the fur babies treats, and maybe see if I can maneuver the motor back into the motorcycle frame. (usually a 2 man job, but, we'll see).


----------



## StarSong

Wound up getting a flu shot yesterday so my arm is a little sore today.  Had a not-wonderful evening because that shot always gives me 24 hours of minor misery with slight body aches.  

I went ahead and made a huge pot of vegetable-bean soup yesterday. Only cooked it long enough for the veggies to be tender-crisp. So scrumptious. Used up all the remnant this-and-that in the crisper drawer, the leftover fresh tomato sauce from the pizzas I made Saturday, plus the fresh veggies I bought for it while shopping yesterday morning, and threw in some frozen veggies to round it out. 

I'll play today by ear based on how I feel post flu shot. So far, so good. Probably just a little housework.


----------



## Pappy

Like StarSong says, had flu shot yesterday and had a very restless night. My arm has never been this sore before. Must be using square needles now. 
Today, out termite inspector person came and gave us a good report. No signs of termites. We had them bad 15 years ago so we have the inspection once a year now. Later today, nothing planned.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I photographed a group of runners that has raised money for a tent for children with special needs to use. A new shop that sells short date food cheap to avoid it going to landfill. And the signing of a, Anti-Harmful Gambling Charter by local council senior officers and union reps. 

Oh - and I had a nice lunch


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely sunny day but windy in the open... I went to the nearest Aldi and bout a load of bread products to stock up the freezers.. and as often is the case I bought a few things I had no intention of buying from the middle aisles..( aisles of shame)  I got a big tub of hand wipes, and some tupperware style boxes..... I brought them home put everything away  and then went out to pick some corn from the fields nearby.. and also take some apples  for my friends horses... We ( my friends and I )  stopped off at a roadside pub , and had some chocolate brownies .. and coke for me .I'm tee-total


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> and as often is the case I bought a few things I had no intention of buying from the middle aisles..( aisles of shame)



Friend of mine went to ALDI when they first opened for a loaf and came out with a socket set and an inflatable canoe


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Friend of mine went to ALDI when they first opened for a loaf and came out with a socket set and an inflatable canoe


I believe that..


----------



## moviequeen1

This afternoon was beautiful  went to the bank,then walked over to my friends Marcia&Dave's house.She told me via email ,she wouldn't be home tomorrow morning for our usual weekly Sat chat.I brought her Paul Krugman's column in today's NYT
I knocked on the front door,walked in,she was in the living room.The family dog,Aker aka my 'buddy boy' was upstairs lying on their bed where the afternoon sun comes in.He heard my voice,raced down stairs wagging his tail.I asked if I could take him for a walk we went around the block,he enjoyed himself as did I.Marcia&I took him for a walk in beginning of Aug which feels like months ago


----------



## Sliverfox

Fall weather here today.
Did a bit of tidying up,, rode with hubby when he delivered fire wood.


----------



## Jules

Half our basement is workshop/storage.  DH has been slowly sorting things & I’m starting too.  When I worked, they’d throw away all letterhead that was outdated.  I’d save the paper for scratch pads.  I know I’d downsized this two or three times already.  Today I got tougher.  I rarely write anything on paper.  Also got rid of the pens & pencils that would have been used on all this paper.  Putting together piles of various things for charity.  

When looking for a flower vase, I decreased my collection to half.  If I really need something, I’ll go to a charity store and buy one.  When gifting flowers, I buy a vase there.  They charge a fortune for these things when you buy your flowers in a vase.


----------



## StarSong

Today doesn't look promising.  Went to bed a little after 10:00, woke up a bit after 2:00, got up a bit before 3:00 AM.   I hate when this happens - and it happens increasingly often.  Glad y'all are here for me 24/7.  ♥ 

@Jules, may I make a recommendation about the pens, pencils and office supplies? Donate them to a school or a local MS or HS teacher. Kids are forever losing pens and pencils.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk at 7:10 since I didn't wake up until 6:50
It was a tad nippy outside 40 as the sun was rising no wind was refreshing. I went to buy local paper&WSJ, watered the plants/flowers in our community then walked up 3 flights of stairs
I really don't have any plans today,laundry this morning,may sit outside this afternoon in garden if it gets warmer


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Donate them to a school or a local MS or HS teacher. Kids are forever losing pens and pencils.


Good idea.


----------



## Ruthanne

Did the usual stuff like taking dog out, feeding pets and self, and the wonderful chore of recounting every mistake I've ever made in my life and feeling like @$*#


----------



## StarSong

Gave the dog a bath, which he hates, but he got one anyway.  I swear he's part cat.  
Then mopped some floors and settled down to do a little reading.


----------



## Aneeda72

For the last week, Working in the front yard, took out the annuals.  Putting perennials, irises, in along the fence where the lime green grass was. moved the lime green grasses into the annual bed that I cleared.  Also added some blue green grass (fake  oat grass) in front of the lime green grass-looks great!  But had to pay full price .

Moved some blue green grass that has pink flowers to be in front of the fake oat grass.  They are separated by a line of pinkish small castle rock.  For the back I bought a blackberry grows in a large pot bush, a yellow raspberry, and another grape.  Took out the garden, rearranged the space to give better access to the back yard but it doubled the veggie garden space.

Also did some other yard work.  Husband has been extremely cooperative in this process and somewhat pleasant.  So nice from his usual difficult self, I hope his good mood lasts, lots more to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Did the usual stuff like taking dog out, feeding pets and self, *and the wonderful chore of recounting every mistake I've ever made in my life and feeling like @$*#*


Why does that happen I wonder?... I get that sometimes too..it's horrible, and it takes ages to shake it off


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Why does that happen I wonder?... I get that sometimes too..it's horrible, and it takes ages to shake it off


I don't know why it happens but it's not pleasant at all and I'm trying to stop doing that but it's very hard.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know why it happens but it's not pleasant at all and I'm trying to stop doing that but it's very hard.


I do that-especially recounting when I neglected to do something for a stranger that I should have, or gave some random employee a hard time for something that was not their fault.  I think it means I am generally a good person, so when I am not, the negative behavior settles into my memory like a rock in a shoe.

God’s reminder that He expects more of me and my end is coming?  . Atone now!

It is a sign, Ruthanne, that you are a good person.


----------



## Keesha

Today our junk room is almost completely clean. It’s taken over a week to clean but the entire room was filled with stuff. We made another trip to the garbage dump, burnt a lot of garbage and have a truck full of stuff to go to goodwill. By the end of the day it will be completely cleaned out.


----------



## katlupe

I actually managed to change my sheets and make my bed properly today! Proud of myself. After breakfast I am cleaning my bunny's cage and then my Monday chores. I even wrote another new blog post which is good since I just did one on Saturday.


----------



## MickaC

My plan was to start cleaning outside of the windows......got the ladders out yesterday, to be organized......but.....50/60 mile an hour winds......not climbing any ladders in that wind.

Decided to do shopping, usually do that on Saturdays, didn't feel like shopping.
Sadly, grocery shelves seem to be scarce on things again.......but did come across a nice surprise......the only yogurt i like is, oikos greek yogurt, strawberries on the bottom......were out of that......so i see they had the same kind, but with chocolate/ bananas on the bottom.......the yogurt is so thick you can cut it with a knife.
Going to add that one on my favorite list......soooooooooooo good.

Have you ever seen anyone get so excited about yogurt...........now you have..


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> My plan was to start cleaning outside of the windows......got the ladders out yesterday, to be organized......but.....50/60 mile an hour winds......not climbing any ladders in that wind.
> 
> Decided to do shopping, usually do that on Saturdays, didn't feel like shopping.
> Sadly, grocery shelves seem to be scarce on things again.......but did come across a nice surprise......the only yogurt i like is, oikos greek yogurt, strawberries on the bottom......were out of that......so i see they had the same kind, but with chocolate/ bananas on the bottom.......the yogurt is so thick you can cut it with a knife.
> Going to add that one on my favorite list......soooooooooooo good.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone get so excited about yogurt...........now you have..


Well, I get awfully excited about frozen yogurt with gummy bears and double almonds


----------



## Pecos

I got a haircut this morning. My wife's hairdresser comes to the house once a month and shears us both on the front porch. When she is done, I breakout the leaf blower and clean it up. 

Right now my cat is in my lap giving me some serious affection.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a very quiet day today after a busy weekend.  It was a beautiful sunny day so as always all my windows were open. I washed up, cleaned the kitchen floor, then I emptied the bird bath in the garden , and scrubbed that out and refilled with fresh water. 

Took a brush to all the spiders webs that appear on the trellis overnight and even on the high hedges ..I have never seen the amount of spiders webs ever in my life that I've seen this year. I literally have to brush them off every day..even off the wing mirrors on my car.. 

Tonight I made dinner.. and other than those things I really had a very quiet day


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I had a very quiet day today after a busy weekend.  It was a beautiful sunny day so as always all my windows were open. I washed up, cleaned the kitchen floor, then I emptied the bird bath in the garden , and scrubbed that out and refilled with fresh water.
> 
> Took a brush to all the spiders webs that appear on the trellis overnight and even on the high hedges ..I have never seen the amount of spiders webs ever in my life that I've seen this year. I literally have to brush them off every day..even off the wing mirrors on my car..
> 
> Tonight I made dinner.. and other than those things I really had a very quiet day


Holly, someone else with web issues.......i remove spider webs on the deck railing daily......most other places in the yard, every other day, pretty much.


----------



## macgeek

today I walked 6100 steps. 2.59 miles. now that the weather is cooler this is something I'm hoping to continue.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> .I have never seen the amount of spiders webs ever in my life that I've seen this year



Us too.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I went to a friends' house, yes, more than one, and played Mexican Train today till 4.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> My plan was to start cleaning outside of the windows......got the ladders out yesterday, to be organized......but.....50/60 mile an hour winds......not climbing any ladders in that wind.
> 
> Decided to do shopping, usually do that on Saturdays, didn't feel like shopping.
> Sadly, grocery shelves seem to be scarce on things again.......but did come across a nice surprise......the only yogurt i like is, oikos greek yogurt, strawberries on the bottom......were out of that......so i see they had the same kind, but with chocolate/ bananas on the bottom.......the yogurt is so thick you can cut it with a knife.
> Going to add that one on my favorite list......soooooooooooo good.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone get so excited about yogurt...........now you have..


Micka. I'm with you on thick and rich yogurt!


----------



## old medic

Smoked a pile of peppers from our garden and some pineapple to make some pineapple pepper jelly.


----------



## bowmore

Today was a great day in beautiful Central Coast California. The first thing we did was to stop and get tested for the Covid virus. Sticking a swab up your nose as far as it goes was a trip, though.
We then picked up lunch at our favorite gourmet restaurant, and headed up the coast with Pandora playing through our car's Bose system with the beautiful ocean on our left.
We stopped at a lovely park overlooking the ocean, and ate our lunch. On our way home, we stopped at an ocean side hotel called the Cliff House Inn, to check out the place. We were so enamored  with it, that when we got home we booked a two night stay at the lower room on the right with the big picture window. We also looked at their restaurant menus which were fabulous.
Since @Kayelle was raised near here, she has known about this secret place, but has never stayed there. It is only 20 miles from home, but a world away. There is no reason if you live in such a beautiful place you have to go far from home in these times  to enjoy such an exotic getaway. Yes, I know we are blessed.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I went to the gym early, then came home to clean the kitchen and run the dishwasher. 

I was given forty of the dirtiest glass jars for canning that you could ever imagine.... scrubbed them clean.   I had to look on the internet for new ways to clean glass jars.   The first scrubbing was a soaking in soapy water, followed by a scouring in soapy water, followed by a run through the dishwasher, inspection, second scouring with a scratch pad and knife to pinpoint items, buff with abrasive tooth paste and second time through the dishwasher.   

Time consuming, but with everyone canning this year, you can't find jars or lids.  A cousin in Ohio is sending me some canning lids so I can put these jars to use.   I visited with a friend from Washington state.  We talked about the riots and destruction... her accounts were rather interesting.   And day is done.


----------



## Bethea

Did a little gardening and cooked us some supper. My OH was tinkering in the garage. We're getting ready to go sit on the porch swing and snuggle a little then we're off to bed. Joe's got a back cracking appointment in the morning. 

I look forward to visiting with all of you. Have a good night.


----------



## Aneeda72

bowmore said:


> Today was a great day in beautiful Central Coast California. The first thing we did was to stop and get tested for the Covid virus. Sticking a swab up your nose as far as it goes was a trip, though.
> We then picked up lunch at our favorite gourmet restaurant, and headed up the coast with Pandora playing through our car's Bose system with the beautiful ocean on our left.
> We stopped at a lovely park overlooking the ocean, and ate our lunch. On our way home, we stopped at an ocean side hotel called the Cliff House Inn, to check out the place. We were so enamored  with it, that when we got home we booked a two night stay at the lower room on the right with the big picture window. We also looked at their restaurant menus which were fabulous.
> Since @Kayelle was raised near here, she has known about this secret place, but has never stayed there. It is only 20 miles from home, but a world away. There is no reason if you live in such a beautiful place you have to go far from home in these times  to enjoy such an exotic getaway. Yes, I know we are blessed.
> View attachment 123788View attachment 123795


Why did you get tested for the virus?  Do you have symptoms?  If you have symptoms or think you have the virus why are you out and about?  Just curious.


----------



## ronaldj

off to two doctor appointments.


----------



## moviequeen1

This afternoon I have a appt with a new dentist.This will feel strange  to see someone else after being with my original dentist for over 40 yrs. Sadly,Dr Joe died unexpectedly in June,his family recommended this guy


----------



## JimBob1952

Doing some paid writing this morning.  Then walk the dog, practice piano, do some unpaid writing, go for a lap swim, then an outdoor dinner with a couple of friends.


----------



## bowmore

Aneeda72 said:


> Why did you get tested for the virus?  Do you have symptoms?  If you have symptoms or think you have the virus why are you out and about?  Just curious.


We do not have any symptoms. @Kayelle was in the hospital recently for 6 days and was concerned she might have caught it there. We waited 14 days, are still asymptomatic, but were still concerned, so we got tested. Better safe than sorry.
We are still isolating, and our SoCal county has the fewest cases and deaths of any county south of here, such as San Bernadino, which has a similar population.
*P.S. Got the results back this morning. We are bot*h *NEGATIVE!!! Thank you Lord!*


----------



## LindaB

I'm going to enjoy some outdoor time, take my doggies to the park and out for a burger. I will probably cook, bake some muffins and read later.


----------



## JimBob1952

LindaB said:


> I'm going to enjoy some outdoor time, take my doggies to the park and out for a burger. I will probably cook, bake some muffins and read later.



Hope your doggies enjoy the park and the burger!


----------



## MickaC

Bethea said:


> Did a little gardening and cooked us some supper. My OH was tinkering in the garage. We're getting ready to go sit on the porch swing and snuggle a little then we're off to bed. Joe's got a back cracking appointment in the morning.
> 
> I look forward to visiting with all of you. Have a good night.


Happy to meet you. Will be great visiting as well. ENJOY your time here.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> This afternoon I have a appt with a new dentist.This will feel strange  to see someone else after being with my original dentist for over 40 yrs. Sadly,Dr Joe died unexpectedly in June,his family recommended this guy


An update on my dentist appt,I admit I was nervous going to someplace new.The staff,hygenists were extremely helpful warmly greeted me.Dr Bob was a resident where Dr Joe was a teaching professor at local university,knew him quite well.I liked my new dentist,can see why the family asked him to take over Joe's practice


----------



## hollydolly

Today I went to the boating lake just to have a walk around it  for the exercise.









Stopped off at the shops on the way back because we've been told we're back into semi-lockdown, and the media were telling us that everyone was panic buying again .. well they weren't where I was thank goodness... but anyway I don't need any food, I just wanted to buy a new dinner set, which i got.

It's so sad that we've returned to lockdown, simply because many people just wouldn't follow the rules. *sigh*..

I'm really hoping the Dentist , Doctors, hotels  and Hairdressers don't go back into lockdown...again!..

Talking of Doctors, I tried to make an appointment with my GP today and was told that he died suddenly at the weekend..  so dreadfully sad, he was only 59 and had no illness we knew of.. but the surgery receptionist couldn't or wouldn't discuss why he died. I'm sure we'll find out in the local news soon..but the sadness as well is that he was really the only decent Doctor at the practice, he'll be very much missed. ..he really was the Doctor everyone tried to get an appointment with rather than any of the other 3


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Today I went to the boating lake just to have a walk around it  for the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped off at the shops on the way back because we've been told we're back into semi-lockdown, and the media were telling us that everyone was panic buying again .. well they weren't where I was thank goodness... but anyway I don't need any food, I just wanted to buy a new dinner set, which i got.
> 
> It's so sad that we've returned to lockdown, simply because many people just wouldn't follow the rules. *sigh*..
> 
> I'm really hoping the Dentist , Doctors, hotels  and Hairdressers don't go back into lockdown...again!..
> 
> Talking of Doctors, I tried to make an appointment with my GP today and was told that he died suddenly at the weekend..  so dreadfully sad, he was only 59 and had no illness we knew of.. but the surgery receptionist couldn't or wouldn't discuss why he died. I'm sure we'll find out in the local news soon..but the sadness as well is that he was really the only decent Doctor at the practice, he'll be very much missed. ..he really was the Doctor everyone tried to get an appointment with rather than any of the other 3



Oh, fiddle, @hollydolly... I was trying to push the sad button.  Par for the course today...


----------



## MickaC

What did i do today.......for starters, ENJOYED an amazing 1st day of Fall.
Clear sky, +28, with a west wind about 30 mph.
But, of all days, had appointments, missed out on some of the day.......managed to get out in between stuff.
Today was great while i had it.


----------



## Bethea

Took Joe in for his back cracking appointment. Finally got him to settle down and take in some supper. Stubborn as a rock. Slipped him some decaf coffee tonight. He's finally asleep. I just come in off the porch. Our stray Tom decided he wanted to come in this evening so he's curled at my feet. He's going to be a bit upset when I have to make him move here in a moment.   It has been a day. Good night everyone. Sweet dreams to you.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *new dinner set*


I've never heard of a "dinner set," does that mean dishes?

Yesterday was a mostly do nothing day. Lots of those happening here- and everywhere else, it seems. Hubby's back is really hurting; he's standing crooked.  He went to a previously scheduled acupuncture appointment and his acupuncturist treated his shoulder issue plus his back problem. Told him to give his body a few days of rest so that's what we did.

Today I'm going to the library to drop off some books I borrowed in March! (My local library still isn't open but another branch will accept the returns. No fines.) Also picking up "A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood." Fred Rogers was one of the finest gentlemen (truly a gentle man) to walk this earth so I look forward to seeing the movie.

Pickups are by appointment only. There's some sort of curbside pickup and dropoff arrangement which should be easy figure out.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes this is what we call a a Dinner set...

https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/home-and-furniture/tableware/dinnerware-and-dinner-sets/c:29743/


----------



## Geezerette

Going out for fresh fruit, vegetables & stuff at a market called Sprouts, then decide whether I’m going to switch to Albertsons or Walmart for pharmacy because I’ve put up with the lousy customer service & snotty attitude at Walgreens for the very last time ever.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Yes this is what we call a a Dinner set...
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/home-and-furniture/tableware/dinnerware-and-dinner-sets/c:29743/


Here we might call it dinnerware, but generally we refer to them as a set of dishes.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Here we might call it dinnerware, but generally we refer to them as a set of dishes.


we also call them dinnerware  but when they're in the cupboard at home we call them dishes


----------



## Sliverfox

I think I've lost my brain,, if  someone  finds it  shake it well.
May tell you  how to  give    it back to me.

Really been wandering around  answering e- mails.
Threw away dead skunk that  has stunk up the  neighbor hood.
Must be that skunk scene the fogged my brain?

Poor hubby    the meat  I fixed  for lunch was tough.
Looked at him chewing away.
Asked are the  mashed  potatoes tough too?
Got a  nodded yes from him.

Going to walk the dog ,, can I possibility mess that up ,,too?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> we also call them dinnerware  but when they're in the cupboard at home we call them dishes



I love that the site encourages you to “add to trolley” instead of “add to cart”.  Sounds more adventurous lol


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I love that the site encourages you to “add to trolley” instead of “add to cart”.  Sounds more adventurous lol


LoL...well we call it a trolley, and not a cart


----------



## AnnieA

Listening to RAIN! Very much needed rain; September is our driest month.  Tying to get motivated to deal with financial paperwork.  Can you take a make-cookies-and-pot-of-coffee _'break' _from procrastination???  Maybe I should call it a motivational move for energy...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> LoL...well we call it a trolley, and not a cart



And just to keep things interesting, in the southern US, it’s called a “buggy”.


----------



## squatting dog

Bleeding.............
Cut my arm working on my tractor somehow. Looked bad, bled a bunch, but stopped now. I don't think it'll need stitches. Had worse.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early walk this morning around 6:30,no wind refreshing was 58,did the daily watering of plants/flowers in our community garden
On my mid morning walk around 10:30 went to the bank, ATM was out of service.I continued on my walk,strolled over to close friends,Marcia&Dave's house,put 2 articles in their mailbx,from yesterday's NYT
This afternoon  I sat in our community garden with 2 other residents for about an hr
Its been a beautiful day here in WNY,temps in the 70's,still wearing shorts-Yippee!


----------



## Kayelle

squatting dog said:


> Bleeding.............
> Cut my arm working on my tractor somehow. Looked bad, bled a bunch, but stopped now. I don't think it'll need stitches. Had worse.
> 
> View attachment 124041


Doesn't look like stitches, but be sure to wash it well with soap and get some Bacitracin with Zinc on it. That's what the hospital used on my infected nose, and evidently the Zinc promotes healing.


----------



## Phoenix

Waiting for satori to strike.


----------



## MickaC

Phoenix said:


> Waiting for satori to strike.



What do you mean........satori to strike.........i'm kinda dense sometimes.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> What do you mean........satori to strike.........i'm kinda dense sometimes.



I had the same question


----------



## Ellen Marie

I got up early, stripped my bed, and put the sheets in the waaher.  Prepared my bed for ny BFF coming to spend the night ....loaded the dishwasher....vacuumed (rhoomba.  Lol), ran to the store for a Gatorade.
  Drank 12 ounces as recommended....no coffee or breakfasr.

Off to the hospital for an outpatient surgery......getting home before 5......sat around and did nothing until time for bed.....did I say I have the best. BFF ever,


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Yes this is what we call a a Dinner set...
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/browse/home-and-furniture/tableware/dinnerware-and-dinner-sets/c:29743/



I love the black floral set on the top row...
I wonder who carries that brand here.....I'll chk it out.


----------



## Furryanimal

Making my exciting monthly visit to the Pharmacy


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I love the black floral set on the top row...
> I wonder who carries that brand here.....I'll chk it out.


I can't help you, I didn't buy my dinner service  from Argos.. it was just an example to show what the term  dinner service meant. 
Argos is a  very popular catalogue store here.. , I had a look at the floral set, and I love that too


----------



## hollydolly

It's almost 1pm here, and I've almost literally done nothing. It's sunny but cold... I've taken the rubbish out.. made a call to the hospital to have my zoom appointment  changed.., spoken to my husband very quickly  via whatsApp .. made a cuppa tea.. and that's basically it...


----------



## Pappy

Went for my walk at 6 am. Need to go to the VA today for bloodwork. They do this 2-3 times a year to make sure my blood thinner is at the proper level. Other than that, nothing planned.


----------



## MickaC

This week doesn't seem to be as productive as last week, meaning outside stuff.
But being cold and wet, yesterday, worked on my things to do list, inside, things that are pushed to the bottom of the list, because not my favorites on the list.
But......inside things......succeeded on several of them......wet out today.....will continue inside till it drys a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Well since 1pm...I've put the washing on... arranged some  medical  and financial papers into the relevant file boxes.. put some items into a box and put them into a new cupboard.. and made a bacon & garlic nan bread sandwich ..and now it's raining


----------



## Phoenix

MickaC said:


> What do you mean........satori to strike.........i'm kinda dense sometimes.


Satori is a term for a moment of enlightenment.  It's kind of the equivalent of the "ah ha" moment, when suddenly you understand something.  It usually comes when you least expect it.  I need it relative to my new novel.  I want to take it in a different direction from my others.  This requires personal growth relative to the subject.  So I'm working on myself.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been another sunny day here,temps in the low 70's
This morning I took my long walk of the day'spur of the moment' idea,7 blocks to local Walgreen.I took the bus home because I bought other items,tote was just a bit heavy.I have walked home other times over the yrs,bus was coming,what the heck
This afternoon,,sat in our community garden with 4 other residents,enjoying each others company,social distancing/wearing masks


----------



## Bethea

hollydolly said:


> It's almost 1pm here, and I've almost literally done nothing. It's sunny but cold... I've taken the rubbish out.. made a call to the hospital to have my zoom appointment  changed.., spoken to my husband very quickly  via whatsApp .. made a cuppa tea.. and that's basically it...


What is a whatsapp?


----------



## hollydolly

WhatsApp is  a free version of Text on your phone.. and can also be used on your computer


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today I am driving a small group of residents to play Mini-golf and A&W Root Beer


----------



## Ken N Tx

I may go get my pick up inspected...It needs to be done by Oct 1.


----------



## Bethea

hollydolly said:


> WhatsApp is  a free version of Text on your phone.. and can also be used on your computer


So many technical things I don't know nothing about. I'm not computer smart.


----------



## Pecos

Today was Field Day Friday and I kept my standing date with the vacuum cleaner and the scrub brush. On my evening walk I encountered 6 or 7 beautiful deer and got to watch them run and jump.
Yesterday was also exciting, I got one of the tires replaced on my wife's car. It had a slow leak from a nail. I also picked up a watch that I had repaired. Big times for me these days.


----------



## Bethea

OH and I spent the morning discussing whether or not we were up to continuing with the garden for next year. I think this is going to be the last of it. A lot of what we had this year didn't fare well. Our health issues are making it more of a struggle. We have a younger neighbor down the road that likes to share from their big garden and they've been bringing more our way so we might just talk to them about possibly chipping in for gardening supplies to pay for all these things they bring us. I won't give up my flowers though.


----------



## hollydolly

Bethea said:


> OH and I spent the morning discussing whether or not we were up to continuing with the garden for next year. I think this is going to be the last of it. A lot of what we had this year didn't fare well. Our health issues are making it more of a struggle. We have a younger neighbor down the road that likes to share from their big garden and they've been bringing more our way so we might just talk to them about possibly chipping in for gardening supplies to pay for all these things they bring us. I won't give up my flowers though.


 Good idea Bethea.. gardening is such hard work at times, so if you've got a neighbour willing to share , then that will take much of the pressure off you, and you can enjoy your garden just growing flowers


----------



## Lewkat

Today, I read and slept, read and slept, read and........well you get the idea.  Just a knock off day for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30 went on my early walk wearing yellow reflector vest to buy Bflo News
It was refreshing no wind temp was 60,did usual watering the plants/flowers in community garden
ON my mid morning walk, around 10:15 strolled 2 blocks  to local co-op bought some Gala apples
This afternoon after lunch&nap taking advantage of sitting in our community garden with couple other residents,we do this couple times a wk,been doing it for yrs,weather permitting .We tried to solve the world's problems,not much luck Instead enjoy each other's company,social distancing wearing masks
Its one of the things I love about our garden,its peaceful don't hear any traffic except when a siren goes by


----------



## Pappy

Got a big order from BJs delivered today. You would think I have a huge family, but there’s just two of us. Got a bottle, from Amazon, of Eucerin for extra dry skin. I hope it work, as my skin is so dry it flakes off on my chair.


----------



## katlupe

Today I did part of my laundry. Sheets and towels. Will do the rest tomorrow or Monday. There is a Back the Blue parade and then there were booths set up for food and crafts in the park. It seemed quiet but I did not go over to check it out. Later there was a BLM protest and I could hear them downstairs in the laundry room. I hurried to get finished so I would be upstairs in my apartment to feel safe. I can't hear or see them from my windows as I am at the back of my building. One of my neighbors said the main streets were shut down by the police. I am staying inside. 

Making a chicken stir fry in my Instant Pot for supper. Going to watch some Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Got a big order from BJs delivered today. You would think I have a huge family, but there’s just two of us. Got a bottle, from Amazon, of Eucerin for extra dry skin. I hope it work, as my skin is so dry it flakes off on my chair.


Pappy, maybe too much sun or you may be a little dehydrated?
Apply the Eucerin as soon as you dry off from the shower, while your skin is still damp. So they say.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I photographed a big Honda meet at the local race circuit. 

A Pirate drove this. It's a Type RRRRRRR...


----------



## Bethea

We watched our church online and now I'm doing wash. We're trying to decide what to make for dinner. Might send Joe to the store for a couple things.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Today I photographed a big Honda meet at the local race circuit.
> 
> A Pirate drove this. It's a Type RRRRRRR...


That looks like your new one , is it ?


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> That looks like your new one , is it ?



No that's a much older model than mine


----------



## Pecos

Today I have a big load of dark clothes to wash and put away. In addition to normal Sunday chores.


----------



## Bethea

Pecos said:


> Today I have a big load of dark clothes to wash and put away. In addition to normal Sunday chores.


You do an awful lot of chores for a man. Is the misses unable?


----------



## hollydolly

Didn't do much today felt pretty rough earlier on so I slept for 2 hours sitting upright on the sofa.. felt better later, and so I got a few things put into the attic..., and cooked  bolognese and spaghetti tonight for dinner..other than that , Nada..


----------



## Bethea

I found some leftover stew meat in the freezer so I'm cooking us up some beef barley soup. Joe brought us salad fixings so we're all set.


----------



## Bethea

Have a blessed day Hollydolly. I have work to do.


----------



## Pecos

Bethea said:


> You do an awful lot of chores for a man. Is the misses unable?


I am just trying to help. She carries a bigger load than I do with all the cooking, shopping, and more cleaning than I do. It would not be right for me to sit on my butt and ..... well lets just say that I would not get away with that for very long at all. 

I do know men who do very little around the house and it sure doesn't look to me like they are in happy marriages.


----------



## Pepper

I ended up at my local Holocaust Memorial Park.  Felt driven to do so.  Felt the need to show some respect.  On my way, I saw many Orthodox Jews praying at the water's edge.  To my delight, there were as many women involved in this as men.  I sat at a nearby bench to listen and watch.  It is called 'davening'

I saw a bunch of girls together, from baby to kindergarten to Jr. High I would think  All wearing almost ankle length skirts.  All their faces were similar to each other.  I saw a woman, thirty-ish but looking older.  I asked, "Are you all a family?" Mama said 'yes' and I had to tell them how beautiful they all were and they all beamed with happiness, as I did!  Don't know what came over me to say that, but they all had the sameish smiling face, from baby to young teen.










touch Had a need to go there.  Unexpectedly very good day.  Meditative with a few bits of joy.  I liked with this community today.  Probably won't happen again!  Shanah tovah, what is said meaning have a good, sweet year.


----------



## Bethea

Pecos said:


> I am just trying to help. She carries a bigger load than I do with all the cooking, shopping, and more cleaning than I do. It would not be right for me to sit on my butt and ..... well lets just say that I would not get away with that for very long at all.
> 
> I do know men who do very little around the house and it sure doesn't look to me like they are in happy marriages.


That is truly wonderful. Good of you to help. I take care of the household things mostly and Joe does all the outside work. He fetches groceries from town for me. Totes the laundry back and forth from the basement. He's a good egg.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had to go to have blood drawn at a hospital in the next county. Fortunately it was a lovely sunny warm day, unlike the last few days. 

Afterwards I was able to go into the nearby town centre and buy some clothes and skechers at TKMaxx,   some Vitamin pills at the health store .. and odds and sods  at various other shops.. . I wanted a coffee and sit outside in the sun with it , but because we're back in semi lockdown, people who are ''working from home'' had packed out the coffee shops, so I made do with a cold drink and took it back to the car .

Annoying now  that all the stores have set up the queuing system again after being back to normal shopping  for 2 months..


----------



## Irwin

Going to the mountains to see the leaves changing.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Today I washed and changed the sheets and towels. Then I cleaned the bathrooms (ugh).  After lunch, I went for a pedicure. Monday is a slow day, and everybody masks and does all the protocols. And now I'm sitting on my butt. Out of my living room window I can see goldfinches on my feeder.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning as usual called Canopy of Neighbors members,there were a couple I got the answering machine but still left a message
Afterwards I went to the ATM at my bank to deposit a check.Unfortuantly one of them was too big to go thru the slot,so I had to come into the bank.I explained to teller I didn't have my ID with me,only my card,wasn't a problem,she took care of it,profusely thanked her
After lunch&nap,went outside sat in the back garden with 3 other residents who are always there.Its been another beautiful ,warm sunny day.I doubt we'll be able sit out for the rest of the week because its suppose to rain on/off,the temps will be in the 50's


----------



## -Oy-

Today I was mostly at home doing Graphic Design stuff. More web graphics for next month's Black History Month events and some work on making PDFs accessible to those with various disabilities. Nipped out at lunchtime to photograph a nice big Freight diesel train


----------



## ronaldj

watching it rain and going stir crazy


----------



## Capt Lightning

Today is my 70th. birthday.  I've not done anything special as I've hurt my ribs - probably by digging up tree roots yesterday.
Mrs. L  baked a nice fruit cake - no decorations or candles - that would have needed the fire brigade to attend!

We're packing the camper and heading off for a few days.  Hope the weather is OK.  I'll take some paracetamol and the remains of the cake!   See you at the weekend.


----------



## Pinky

Capt Lightning said:


> Today is my 70th. birthday.  I've not done anything special as I've hurt my ribs - probably by digging up tree roots yesterday.
> Mrs. L  baked a nice fruit cake - no decorations or candles - that would have needed the fire brigade to attend!
> 
> We're packing the camper and heading off for a few days.  Hope the weather is OK.  I'll take some paracetamol and the remains of the cake!   See you at the weekend.


Happy Birthday, @Capt Lightning 
Have a wonderful trip .. drive carefully. Hope your ribs feel better soon!


----------



## hollydolly

@Capt Lightning *Have a good trip... be careful driving with those painful ribs...  *


----------



## CinnamonSugar

All the best on your birthday, @Capt Lightning !


----------



## Ken N Tx

Capt Lightning said:


> Today is my 70th. birthday.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Keesha




----------



## MickaC

@Capt Lightning Hope you had a great BIRTHDAY DAY.


----------



## MickaC

Today i started my least favorite job. 
Cleaning outside windows.
Not sure why it is.......but every house i've lived in......have to use a 8 foot step ladder.....so i'll be only doing one window a day.
Have to replenish my nerve after each window.
Not fond of ladders anymore.
1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## Autumn

I finally got my hair cut today!  Everything's been closed for so long, and then my hairdresser went out of business, but today my sister's friend, who's a hairdresser, came to my home and cut it.  I was looking like an absolute hag, it feels so good to have my hair short and neat again!


----------



## MickaC

Stretching my nerve a bit......tackled another window......down for the count......2 done, 2 to go.

Any window washing Fairies out there......


----------



## Grrmadd

Hello, I did a little shopping in person then some online. I found this site so I am now looking about at it. ..


----------



## Grrmadd

MickaC said:


> Stretching my nerve a bit......tackled another window......down for the count......2 done, 2 to go.
> 
> Any window washing Fairies out there......


Well you be careful, good luck. I hate them too!


----------



## old medic

Currently enjoying a few 90 minute IPA's...
After pulling 31 hours on the truck....
Balling up some socks to throw at throw TV in a few.....


----------



## Irwin

I was watching the debate until it started making me sick to my stomach, so I turned it off.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went out for a brief morning walk at 7:15 around the apt complex once because it was beginning to rain/getting windy
This morning,my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' today its Kohl's. She'll be using the gift card I bought for her birthday


----------



## -Oy-

Today was hospital day - as every wednesday is at the moment. A Physiotherapy session followed by a Braintherapy session lol.

I'm getting there!


----------



## MickaC

Got the big living room window done.
Almost too windy, but i'm glad i got it done.
1 more window and the front door.


----------



## Pappy

Staying home. Just got a large grocery order delivered. Much cooler day here in a long time.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn said:


> I finally got my hair cut today!  Everything's been closed for so long, and then my hairdresser went out of business, but today my sister's friend, who's a hairdresser, came to my home and cut it.  I was looking like an absolute hag, it feels so good to have my hair short and neat again!


Yes I understand totally. I got mine cut 2 weeks ago..._at last after 6 months._. This time I got 8 inches cut from it and into a shoulder length  Bob in case the salons get shut down again.. and I can afford to wait longer for a trim


----------



## AnnieA

Doing camper maintenance and clean-up.   It's great weather and I have only needed AC for a few hours.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 7:15,the sun was peaking thru the clouds,it felt like a fall day temp was 53.I watered the plants/flowers in the community garden.I didn't need to do them yesterday with the rain/wind
I plan to go for a mid morning walk looking at some of the trees that have begun to change color


----------



## StarSong

I have my first cyber doctor appointment today.  Just a check-in type thing.  He's been bugging me to do it for the past few months.  I gave in because I want an order to get my annual blood tests.


----------



## Pam

Went for my flu jab.


----------



## RadishRose

Will be cooking supper later; grands coming over to eat.


----------



## chic

OMG. I cooked a chicken and sweet potato stew, but the black pepper sift didn't work well and when I tried to open the sift side the whole top came off & poured a ton of black pepper into my stew.  

I quickly looked for a fix online and what everyone suggested was lemon juice and sugar. I don't use lemon juice cuz I've been suffering with acid stomach in recent months. I don't even own table sugar cuz I never eat sugar in anything.

So I added honey and my stew tasted like black pepper in a honey pot. Yuck.  I couldn't get it right so I served it with grated parmesan cheese on top and it was edible. I made huge batch so I'm glad it worked out okay and at least I can eat it, though I'd never serve it to company.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I spent the majority of the day trying to help my husband fix his cell phone. First of all I do not know anything about cell phones and don't even have one. He has had one for many years. My daughter had called me and asked why her Dad wasn't answering her calls. She was afraid something was wrong. So Finally I asked him if he had blocked her calls. He laughed at me like I was crazy. He said "First of all I would never block my daughter's calls and secondly I don't even know how to do that." So I looked up how to unblock someone you blocked and sure enough he had blocked her calls.I fixed it. So that was a few hours ago and I'm still laughing at him.
*


----------



## MickaC

Made a couple dozen muffins, tomorrow another couple dozen.......and did a lot of grumbling about the +6 temp outside.


----------



## fancicoffee13

This morning, I went to the dentist, had 2 fillings and one crown done in about 2 1/2 hours.  Then, I went to Braum's for a frozen yogurt cup and Frozen Yogurt sugar free ice cream.


----------



## Keesha

Doing some needed gardening


----------



## Grrmadd

A chance of record breaking heat for today and over the next 4 days here in the southern Nevada so I will putter indoors and try to keep occupied! Maybe tackle a couple of storage closets. lol


----------



## Sassycakes

*Well since I woke up this morning I have been wondering how they decided to name the months and then decide how many days are in each month. Why do some have 30 days and some have 31 days and why does poor Febuary have only 28 days.. I guess it wasn't bad enough that I am dumb but now I hold the title of Stupid !*


----------



## hollydolly

I'm staying home today because we have storm Alex for the next 3 days. The media are saying it'll be the worst storm since 1987 ..so I'm catching up with friends online  ..and watching stuff I recorded on tv which has been there for months..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I'm staying home today because we have storm Alex for the next 3 days. The media are saying it'll be the worst storm since 1987 ..so I'm catching up with friends online  ..and watching stuff I recorded on tv which has been there for months..


Be safe! Hope it is not that bad.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Be safe! Hope it is not that bad.


Thanks Katlupe, it's not too bad here at the moment..a few trees down, a few cars damaged, but the worst seems to be at the coast which is 40 miles from here


----------



## hellomimi

I'm working today and it's TGIF!!!!

I look forward to weekend of chores (!), salon appointments and will go out with girlfriends Saturday night. I choose to live life, fear be gone.


----------



## katlupe

It is raining here today and I have to go to the credit union and get money orders at the post office. I have stopped shopping on the day everyone gets their checks so won't be doing that today. Sonny will bring some kale for Rabbit and I have plenty of food. The stores are just too crowded for me. I have plenty to  keep me busy inside.


----------



## StarSong

Today I'll hit our big, wonderful Korean market when it opens for seniors. So glad there's one just a couple of miles away.  So many blessings accompany life in a large multiracial, multiethnic, multicultural city.    

Anyway, it's time to replenish our fresh fruit and veggies and this is our preferred produce market.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm groaning. It's health insurance switching time. My mailbox will be filled with all the "savings" I can get by switching providers. Every ad on TV will be this plan and that plan. The same commercials OVER, and OVER, and OVER, and OVER. Now, until Dec 7th. I wonder if I subscribed to every plan, I would get to "save" so much money that they would pay for my coverage,  and maybe "save" so much I could take a  world trip on them?


----------



## Grrmadd

I am going to work in my craft room today and thinking about putting up one of my Christmas trees and decorating it for fall!


----------



## Pecos

It is Field Day Friday and I have a standing appointment with the vacuum cleaner, and scrub brush. Furthermore, I didn't keep my sheet washing appointment yesterday, so I still have that waiting. Right now I am headed outside for a little time with the leaf blower.


----------



## StarSong

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm groaning. It's health insurance switching time. My mailbox will be filled with all the "savings" I can get by switching providers. Every ad on TV will be this plan and that plan. The same commercials OVER, and OVER, and OVER, and OVER. Now, until Dec 7th. I wonder if I subscribed to every plan, I would get to "save" so much money that they would pay for my coverage,  and maybe "save" so much I could take a  world trip on them?


Since we have a DVR we never see those ads.  Or others, for that matter.  Just zip right through.


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> It is Field Day Friday and I have a standing appointment with the vacuum cleaner, and scrub brush. Furthermore, I didn't keep my sheet washing appointment yesterday, so I still have that waiting. Right now I am headed outside for a little time with the leaf blower.


You could use some new relationships, Pecos.  

May I introduce you to my friends: Say hello to the couch, the book, the TV, the recliner, the lounge chair and the cookie jar.


----------



## MickaC

Did my last batch of muffins, for now, till the bananas ripen.
Still below average temps till the start of the week.
Will leave my last window till then, and of course i left the hardest one to the last.
Finished up some little chores.......now i'm off the clock till Monday......time to do fun stuff.
Having the urge to start some sewing.
The sewing i had planned for March/April, for some new summer things, stopped before it started.
Turned out my social calendar was empty.....didn't need new stuff.
Wanted to sew some Fall/ Winter tops......and some nightwear.....and some house dresses.
Still have a good supply of fabric, from gigantic sales......almost free.
Will sew away.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I dashed up the motorway to see me owd Mum who'd had a fall during the night.
She's ok - and a trip out for some bacon butty therapy did her good


----------



## hollydolly

she didn't look that old in her Birthday pic..lol... I'm pleased to hear she's ok, and you treated her to a bacon butty.. nothing quite so healing as that..


----------



## StarSong

-Oy- said:


> Today I dashed up the motorway to see me owd Mum who'd had a fall during the night.
> She's ok - and a trip out for some *bacon butty therapy* did her good


I had to look this up. It's a sandwich with bacon, butter and maybe some A-1 type steak sauce, do I have that right?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I had to look this up. It's a sandwich with bacon, butter and maybe some A-1 type steak sauce, do I have that right?


Not steak sauce.. almost always tomato ketchup ( not for me )... but almost always for most people


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, bacon & ketchup?  Interesting.  In the US, a bacon sandwich would generally be slathered with mayonnaise. 
Bacon, lettuce and tomato with mayo on toast is a classic American diner sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, bacon & ketchup?  Interesting.  In the US, a bacon sandwich would generally be slathered with mayonnaise.
> Bacon, lettuce and tomato with mayo on toast is a classic American diner sandwich.


No a bacon sandwich here ( or butty as they call it in the north of England).. is almost always accompanied by ketchup. OTOH..a BLT may have  Mayo on it but not always  ( and a BLT is rarely served on toast)


----------



## -Oy-

StarSong said:


> I had to look this up. It's a sandwich with bacon, butter and maybe some A-1 type steak sauce, do I have that right?



Near enough


----------



## RadishRose

Swept back deck and front step. Watered mums. Took doggie for a longer walk in the woods on this beautiful, sunny New England day at 64F.


----------



## Sunny

About the bacon, when I visited England, I found that what the English call bacon is what most Americans would call ham. It isn't well done and crispy, the way our bacon usually is. Although I can't imagine eating ham with ketchup either. I'd still use mayonaisse, or maybe mustard.

Our weather this whole week has been absolutely gorgeous, enough to make us stop complaining about what it's been like all summer.  It's sunny, slightly breezy, the air feels fresh and clean, temperatures in the high 60's.  Doesn't get much better than that. Everybody is outside, walking around with their masks on.


----------



## Pappy

Not much today. We are getting much rain for a few days. Did go to Publix and got a chicken sub for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> About the bacon, when I visited England, I found that what the English call bacon is what most Americans would call ham. It isn't well done and crispy, the way our bacon usually is. Although I can't imagine eating ham with ketchup either. I'd still use mayonaisse, or maybe mustard.
> 
> Our weather this whole week has been absolutely gorgeous, enough to make us stop complaining about what it's been like all summer.  It's sunny, slightly breezy, the air feels fresh and clean, temperatures in the high 60's.  Doesn't get much better than that. Everybody is outside, walking around with their masks on.


we have several types of bacon... streaky bacon are thin fatty strips that when cooked become crispy and are the type that I see being used  when watching and American cookery show . so I presume that's what you mean by American bacon.. but it's popular here too..
Raw






... fried.. or grilled.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In restaurants and cafes.. ''Back bacon'' is more commonly used.. which looks like this... and when fried or grilled doesn't become crispy...  it comes in smoked or unsmoked versions as does the streaky


----------



## hollydolly

We've been back a little while after going for a quick drink at the pub then onto get some chinese food. We got a take-out rather than sit inside..or outside in the dark ..


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,to buy Bflo News was 42,wore yellow reflector vest,jacket with gloves.When I came back,watered the plants in the community garden
After breakfast,I strolled over to close friends Marcia&Dave's house.I emailed Marcia yesterday asking if she would be home this morning for weekly chat.When I got there,knocked on door walked in wearing my mask{as I always do}.My 'buddy boy' family dog'Aker' knew it was me,wagged his tail got excited knowing we taking him on his 1st walk of the day
It was 50,with the sun out felt warmer,we went couple of blocks.When we got back,he got his treat,Marcia&I sat on the porch talking.Dave was in the living room working on the crossword puzzle,then left to go on his 4 mile walk.We went back inside,then I bent down to give 'bb' a goodbye hug,he licked my nose,made my day
I was planning on going for afternoon walk,but the weather turned cloudy didn't feel up to it.
I finished my book,there's always tomorrow to go on the walks


----------



## Grrmadd

I made Brownie Cookies ..


----------



## moviequeen1

My early morning walk around 6:45,walked once around the apt complex, watered the plants/flowers in our community garden,walked up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
After breakfast,took my long walk of the day 6 blocks to a grocery store,Price Rite,needed a couple of items,waited 5 min for the bus,perfect timing
I'll probably take an afternoon walk after lunch before it gets too windy ,or else I'll get sidetracked doing something else which happens quite often


----------



## Aneeda72

Go to the pain clinic to get pain pills, yay.


----------



## StarSong

Did some work (business) yesterday and need to invoice it today, but not a whole lot else is cooking here.  Thinking of a Costco run later in the week. 

Also investigating some new family room furniture.


----------



## AmberTea

lunch with the ladies and then appointments of sorts, THEN visiting some
friends who are home bound for now, dropping off some baked goods


----------



## win231

Grrmadd said:


> I made Brownie Cookies ..View attachment 126391


Should I knock or just walk in?


----------



## Grrmadd

win231 said:


> Should I knock or just walk in?


Most everyone knocks as they are walking in. LOL


----------



## needshave

This is a carriage house that is on the property.   I'm currently putting drainage tile and preparing the driveway to it. 
Inside the carriage house I have a woodworking shop where I'm cutting/machining pickets to restore the porch back to original. It was 39 degrees here this morning when I started. Inside the carriage house also is a very old wood burning cook stove. It has four plates on top for pots, an oven and a water tank on the side for cooking. I started the stove with some wood scraps and 1 piece of oak fire wood. In 45 minutes it was so hot inside I had carriage doors, the side door and all the windows open. It must have been 90 degrees in there. I went outside and worked on the driveway!


----------



## hollydolly

Spent the whole day today..  fetching and carrying.. and driving between towns

Took a whole load of donations to one of the few  charity shops which are still accepting donations..which meant going quite far out of my way to do that in a town which has stopped all roadside parking ( due to the pandemic , apparently ?).. and with little nearby parking available made it difficult to carry the stuff to the shop...anyway after that had to drive to a town 20 miles away to get the recycling centre to empty a carload of good quality furniture and  some good wood there.

Stopped off at the pub in yet another town which has changed the whole way of service due to the pandemic.. no-one is allowed anywhere near the bar to order, even a drink ( this is after doing the track and trace at the door) .. have to order using the app on the phone from the table.. ..  where we had lunch and a drink,  before stepping out in torrential rain..

Then to the supermarket in yet another town  where it looked like people have panicked with all the talk of  potential lockdown again in days.. and had stripped the shelves reminiscent of the summer lockdown...  no pasta.. no sauces.. all the basics gone..  fortunately I'd only gone for specific items and wasn't too inconvenienced by the locusts before me...   
Home ,  washing on,  food put away.,  chat to the young male neighbour next door whose recently split from his wife, who asked me to remind his children that Daddy still loves them ( sad)... and now I'm sitting here at 8 pm exhausted


----------



## StarSong

Update - I did my invoicing.  Then went outside with hubby to do a little pool maintenance.  While standing on the shallow end steps I lost my balance and fell in.  LOL  Lucky for me the pool is still 85 degrees and I had nothing in my pockets that would get damaged by water. 
It was an enjoyable little accident.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:15am to buy USA Today,came back watered the plants/flowers in our garden 10 mins later it started to rain,oh well
This morning,I plan to wash the furniture in my living/bedrm with Murphy's Oil Soap.I'm tried of looking at the dust.I'll try to take an afternoon walk if the rain stops,not too windy


----------



## katlupe

I am having my coffee now. Then will get started on a pile of papers that have accumulated on the file cabinet. Probably just doing my regular household chores and working on editing photos for my blog. I might work on Ancestry for a bit.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been sorting and packing odds and ends for the thrift shop.

Now it's time to start lugging them to the car 12 trips should do it.

I'll deliver them tomorrow morning when I'm out running errands. 

I'm making progress, I've cleaned out two double closets to the point where you can open the door without getting hurt.


----------



## StarSong

On today's list:remove the cushions from the couches and give a good vacuuming to the couch backs, sides, empty wells and cushions.


----------



## Grrmadd

Just try to stay busy so I dont get bored and depressed.


----------



## hollydolly

Hubs gone back to work today after a week working from home, so I can pretty much please myself what I do today.. ( not that I'm told what I have to do on a normal day) . 

yesterday we took delivery of a raft of stuff... so lots of that has to be sorted at the weekend. Today it's showery off and on so I'm staying home...got my chores done this morning.. not sure quite what to do with the afternoon yet.


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, I foresee an afternoon on the couch, champagne in one hand, remote control in the other, a box of chocolates nestled next to you.


----------



## hollydolly

Sadly not... I washed all the comforters.. then had a shower. , then just as I got out of the shower, the doorbell rang.. with an unexpected delivery... and I was stark naked..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Sadly not... I washed all the comforters.. then had a shower. , then just as I got out of the shower, the doorbell rang.. with an unexpected delivery... and I was stark naked..


Your day is getting more interesting all the time.  Please proceed with the next chapter of today's story.


----------



## hollydolly

Not interesting for me nor the delivery man... I had to quickly grab a red dressing gown, run downstairs, hide behind the door, and stick my arm out to collect the parcel.. saying thank you in a high sing song voice...  delivery man must have though he was delivering to a robot


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Not interesting for me nor the delivery man... I had to quickly grab a red dressing gown, run downstairs, hide behind the door, and stick my arm out to collect the parcel.. saying thank you in a high sing song voice...  delivery man must have though he was delivering to a robot


Another potentially great story spoiled by a truthful answer.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Another potentially great story spoiled by a truthful answer.


sorry 'bout that... I'm too honest for my own good sometimes...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> sorry 'bout that... I'm too honest for my own good sometimes...


Or for the good of entertaining your SF friends.


----------



## debodun

I went to a local orchard that I usually go to this time of year. I walked in and didn't see the usual bins of apples where customers can pick out what they want. I asked a clerk and she said they had to do away with the bins and now only sell apples by the bag for $5 a bag. I picked out a bag of cortlands and there were 10 small to medium sized apples in it. I like the bins better, you could select individual fruits. In bags, you have to take what's in them. I suppose it's this way all over because of COVID.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I went to a local orchard that I usually go to this time of year. I walked in and didn't see the usual bins of apples where customers can pick out what they want. I asked a clerk and she said they had to do away with the bins and now only sell apples by the bag for $5 a bag. I picked out a bag of cortlands and there were 10 small to medium sized apples in it. I like the bins better, you could select individual fruits. In bags, you have to take what's in them. I suppose it's this way all over because of COVID.
> 
> View attachment 126891


same here with any help yourself items, all changed now due to Covid... I'm wondering what the fruit farmers will do when it's PYO season...


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> same here with any help yourself items, all changed now due to Covid... I'm wondering what the fruit farmers will do when it's PYO season...



I did PYO blueberries earlier this summer.  We had to wear masks at the pavillion picnic table area and in the checkout line but not in the fields.


----------



## Tish

We are having our first Zoom CWA (Country Women Association ) meeting.
Really looking forward to it.


----------



## AnnieA

Got more broccoli planted before Hurricane Delta's rain sets in and a _ little bit_ of clutter organized.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching the senate questioning the judge up for the Supreme Court.  My hip has been hurting a lot the last two days so unable to get my steps done.  .


----------



## hollydolly

I had to laugh. I had a Zoom appoitnment with my consultant yesterday.. so I got myself all tarted up so I didn't give her the impression I was more poorly than I actually am.. changed my mind about my tops several times so I didn't look too drained .. got some make-up on, brushed my hair nicely..yada yada.. and she phoned.. 

Today it's cold.. and now at mid afternoon it's started to rain. I'm doing nothing except a few chores which I've already got done.. Hubs is working late-shift all week, not finishing until midnight.. I'll be cooking dinner whenever I feel like it..gonna have lamb chops tonight with some green veg and probably Yorkshire puds. 

 Spoke to my daughter in Spain as she drove up her mountain..it's absolutely glorious weather there.. 

Another 2 of our high street stores ( ladieswear shops)..has hit the wall and called in the administrators , so I ordered a pair of jeans from there because they're really the only ones that fit me really well..  and I also ordered online a new  electric overblanket  for hubs, because he feels the cold really badly and no amount of thick duvets cuts it for him, he has to have more and more fleeces on top..so hopefully the 'leccy  blanket will work


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly - Sorry, had to chuckle about your doctor's appointment, Hols!  

Many clothing retailer are closing here as well. My daughter and I like to shop specific stores, and one of our favourites has closed 

Ah well, I guess there are more important things to be concerned about ..


----------



## hollydolly

Trouble is Pinks, so many have closed here due to the pandemic, and will never re-open , don't know about Canada.. but the trouble is, once the high street stores close and everything is online..they'll be no competition, and then prices will be sky high IMO


----------



## Sassycakes

*Pretty much the same as I do everyday. Washing clothes ,cleaning and being on the computer. Also keeping the TV off. Whenever my husband is out I always turn off the tv. I'm soo tired of listening to Politics and that's on when he is home so now that he went out I can have peace and quiet.*


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Trouble is Pinks, so many have closed here due to the pandemic, and will never re-open , don't know about Canada.. but the trouble is, once the high street stores close and everything is online..they'll be no competition, and then prices will be sky high IMO


I'm taking advantage of the closing-out sales right now, Hols. I've been scouring the net for decent quality clothing, to no avail. I would like to avoid having to order through the U.S. and pay duty, not to mention their higher dollar value.


----------



## Pappy

Not to much today. Woke up yesterday feeling crappy and today’s not much better. Headache and feeling like someone beat me up. I promise the wife’s not mad at me. Checking temperature several times a day and so far it’s normal. Taking Tylenol to ease the headaches.


----------



## Pinky

Ho-hum! Dusting, dusting and more dusting. It's easy, but I keep putting it off.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I'm taking advantage of the closing-out sales right now, Hols. I've been scouring the net for decent quality clothing, to no avail. I would like to avoid having to order through the U.S. and pay duty, not to mention their higher dollar value.


It never occurred to me that you in Canada may have to order some items through the USA , and therefore have to pay high duty prices.. would it cost a mint to order from the UK?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It never occurred to me that you in Canada may have to order some items through the USA , and therefore have to pay high duty prices.. would it cost a mint to order from the UK?


The only thing that concerns me about ordering from the U.K. is the sizing. It's a long way to have to do a return.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> The only thing that concerns me about ordering from the U.K. is the sizing. It's a long way to have to do a return.


 sure enough.. yes that's pretty much what stops me ordering clothing online period. The only reason I was able to order the jeans online  was because I've bought from that store in person before..


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Not to much today. Woke up yesterday feeling crappy and today’s not much better. Headache and feeling like someone beat me up. I promise the wife’s not mad at me. Checking temperature several times a day and so far it’s normal. Taking Tylenol to ease the headaches.



Same here.  I sometimes get a 24-48 flu like set back due to my low immunity system..so Im hoping it's just that.
Plus, I have a physical therapy appt for my neck issues, so maybe once he fixes my little neck, the headache will go away.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pecos

My credit card popped up with a fraudulent charge and had to be cancelled. A new one is in the express mail and fortunately I have no place that I need to go to and nothing that I need to buy. It seems like this is happening pretty frequently these days and it is a nuisance.

I am sitting here with a very sore arm from a pneumonia shot that I got from the Doctor yesterday. It was the second shot in a two shot series. I don't remember the first one making my arm this sore. My blood pressure and bloodwork looked good except that I need to get a little more iron into my system. I told my wife that this calls for a good steak this evening.

On Thursday, I see the Orthopedic Doctor and review how close I may be to requiring a total hip replacement. I don't think I am quite ready yet, but it does ache at night sometimes. On Friday, I go back to the Urology Doctor and get another hormone shot to keep my PSA (and testosterone) at zero for another five months, Oh Joy! More hot flashes to follow. 

It is too hot and humid to enjoy a morning walk, but weather this evening looks good.

We had the sprinkler system worked on yesterday. It had an intermittent break in the wiring which they corrected by replacing the cabling out through my grass. Sometimes I wonder if these modern conveniences like programmable watering systems are really worth. And then I think about dragging a garden hose around and I don't care for that either.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> My credit card popped up with a fraudulent charge and had to be cancelled. A new one is in the express mail and fortunately I have no place that I need to go to and nothing that I need to buy. It seems like this is happening pretty frequently these days and it is a nuisance.
> 
> I am sitting here with a very sore arm from a pneumonia shot that I got from the Doctor yesterday. It was the second shot in a two shot series. I don't remember the first one making my arm this sore. My blood pressure and bloodwork looked good except that I need to get a little more iron into my system. I told my wife that this calls for a good steak this evening.
> 
> On Thursday, I see the Orthopedic Doctor and review how close I may be to requiring a total hip replacement. I don't think I am quite ready yet, but it does ache at night sometimes. On Friday, I go back to the Urology Doctor and get another hormone shot to keep my PSA (and testosterone) at zero for another five months, Oh Joy! More hot flashes to follow.
> 
> It is too hot and humid to enjoy a morning walk, but weather this evening looks good.
> 
> We had the sprinkler system worked on yesterday. It had an intermittent break in the wiring which they corrected by replacing the cabling out through my grass. Sometimes I wonder if these modern conveniences like programmable watering systems are really worth. And then I think about dragging a garden hose around and I don't care for that either.



You sure have a lot going on, Pecos. I've got an appt. in a couple of days for bloodwork, flu shot and possibly pneumonia shot. I've never had a 2-part pneumonia shot, but I do recall a bit of a sore arm afterward.

Don't wait too long for the hip replacement. My husband had the op last year just before Xmas. He recuperated quickly by doing all the recommended post-op exercises.

The programmable watering systems are great. I had them in Oz .. the only time I didn't kill the plants!

Hope your new credit card arrives, pronto!


----------



## MickaC

This doesn't seem like much.
I worked up enough nerve this morning to clean my last window outside.
Put the stupid 8ft ladder where it belongs, till spring.

Cleaned and put away the fans.

70 mile an hour winds out there, done outside till the wind goes down.


----------



## dobielvr

Pecos...you are a very busy young man.

I hope everything goes smoothly for you...


----------



## Pinky

I'm proof-reading a friend's new book .. it's her 4th or 5th to be published. I'm also on my 3rd library book.

Oh, me eyes


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> My credit card popped up with a fraudulent charge and had to be cancelled. A new one is in the express mail and fortunately I have no place that I need to go to and nothing that I need to buy. It seems like this is happening pretty frequently these days and it is a nuisance.
> 
> I am sitting here with a very sore arm from a pneumonia shot that I got from the Doctor yesterday. It was the second shot in a two shot series. I don't remember the first one making my arm this sore. My blood pressure and bloodwork looked good except that I need to get a little more iron into my system. I told my wife that this calls for a good steak this evening.
> 
> On Thursday, I see the Orthopedic Doctor and review how close I may be to requiring a total hip replacement. I don't think I am quite ready yet, but it does ache at night sometimes. On Friday, I go back to the Urology Doctor and get another hormone shot to keep my PSA (and testosterone) at zero for another five months, Oh Joy! More hot flashes to follow.
> 
> It is too hot and humid to enjoy a morning walk, but weather this evening looks good.
> 
> We had the sprinkler system worked on yesterday. It had an intermittent break in the wiring which they corrected by replacing the cabling out through my grass. Sometimes I wonder if these modern conveniences like programmable watering systems are really worth. And then I think about dragging a garden hose around and I don't care for that either.


Sometimes hip pain is caused by an issue in your back.


----------



## MickaC

Expanding on my post #528
I'm just under 5ft tall.
8ft ladder, standing on the 2nd step from the top, still have to stretch to reach top of the window.

When working in stores years ago, heights didn't bother me, used 10 and 12 foot ladders.
Must be chicken from my age........but......i do tend to be extra careful due to my knee replacements.......but i'm still chicken now.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Sometimes hip pain is caused by an issue in your back.


I will ask the Doctor to take a look at that possibility. Thanks.


----------



## -Oy-

Got this morning off to do some school class photography for my Wife. This afternoon I'm at the hospital for more Post-Covid physio and a counselling session. 

Last night I did a photo shoot for a magazine cover - outside a local bar lit up with candles for a "Shop local" campaign.


----------



## Furryanimal

Been to town and fumbled blindly around the shops with my steamed up glasses,getting ready for Stag e 11 of the Giro.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Been to town and fumbled blindly around the shops with my steamed up glasses,*getting ready for Stag e 11 of the Giro.*


you've lost me with that one furry...


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> you've lost me with that one furry...


It's a cycle race-a three week one like the Tour de France.In Italy.On Eurosport and S4C.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took a short early morning walk around 6:45,walked around our community garden circle twice after I watered the plants/flowers
This morning,weekly 'road trip' with friend Mary,today Walgreens.I'll be looking for a funny 50th birthday card for Jeff, he's one of the maintance guys at my church.We are good friends,but  my church has not reopened yet,so I can't see him or other staff member friends
The rest of my day take a couple of walks


----------



## StarSong

As many of you may have read on other SF threads, DH and I are in a Covid bubble with our daughter, SIL and grands.  The grands go almost nowhere other than their home, sidewalk and my home.  DD & SIL teach remotely and the kids go to school remotely.  DD & SIL are as vigilant as we are when out in public.  Always, always, always masked and socially distanced.  

Well....  My grandson's BFF for the past three years is moving across the country (so sad) so DD's family told me they needed to pierce the bubble for the families to have a final farewell.  Yes, they'll be masked and as socially distanced as they can, but it will be a longish visit so we will need to restart the 14 day bubble clock after it's over.  (I love them for being so careful with our health.)

Therefore, all 6 of us have scheduled every possible appointment for this week. Doctor, dental, eye, and yes... haircuts. My last haircut was early January, DH's was late February. 

I'm going today - will be double masked (one surgical, one cloth) so four plies, and will have spares in my purse in case a set gets wet when she sprays my hair with water to cut it. 

Southern California virus rates are down dramatically so the timing worked out quite well. 

It's been a very long time since I've been this excited about a haircut. Yay!


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was warm for this time of yr 65,felt wonderful bit breezy After I came back watered the flowers/plants in community garden
At 9:30 I have a garden committee meeting outside in the back with other members of the group
If its not raining mid morning,I'll try to get a walk in.If not I be reading my book


----------



## Pinky

Fasting this morning, waiting to leave for my in-clinic doctor's appointment. Blood-work overdue, and getting flu shot and maybe pneumonia shot. 

It's gray out there, with rain in the forecast. Doc's office is only 20 mins. away.


----------



## Sliverfox

Been busy  with painting a wall in here,, then clean up.
Now trying to battle  cold or flu.
Whatever it is  hope it leaves,,, soon.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, started washing all the covers on the living room furniture, giving the furniture a good cleaning with the vacuum, and moving the furniture, to vacuum under there.
Was very crisp and cold out......thought it was a good job to start.
Glad i got my last window outside when i did........got too cold after that day.
Getting more sorting done for give away, donation, garbage. 
Gave my foster daughter several plush blankets.


----------



## charry

Been to town to the cobblers,
Drove to the beach, hoping for a walk, 
But decided not to get hubby out in his wheelchair, as it looked like rain, 
So he sat in car, while I had a quick walk, .....and it was quick, the heavens opened....☔️
Back home, lunch, now mikes napping ......
And I need to get off this iPad.....  jobs to do ...


----------



## StarSong

Reporting back on my adventure yesterday.  My stylist and I were the only ones in the salon.  Both of us were masked throughout.  

She added me some blonde highlights and cut my hair. (Yay!) In less than a year I've transitioned from medium brown hair to nearly platinum blonde! She blended my longer (dyed) hair with my new natural color.

Wow, what a change. Until I stopped getting it dyed in January I had no idea how little natural color I had left. No wonder it needed to be done every three weeks!

So now I'll see how it grows out from this coloring. Hubby likes it. He always did fancy Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## Aneeda72

Eye doctor appointment for my usual exam and xrays to check the growths on the nerve.  The appointment was supposed to be Monday but I dosed off and missed it. Husband said he forgot as well.  They charge for a missed appointment .  

Then home again and staying off my sore hip.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> Reporting back on my adventure yesterday.  My stylist and I were the only ones in the salon.  Both of us were masked throughout.
> 
> She added me some blonde highlights and cut my hair. (Yay!) In less than a year I've transitioned from medium brown hair to nearly platinum blonde! She blended my longer (dyed) hair with my new natural color.
> 
> Wow, what a change. Until I stopped getting it dyed in January I had no idea how little natural color I had left. No wonder it needed to be done every three weeks!
> 
> So now I'll see how it grows out from this coloring. Hubby likes it. He always did fancy Marilyn Monroe...




Wow , I bet your hair looks lovely starsong , the colour sounds nice,
I had mine done Monday...
I’m  strawberry blonde, and she adds golden and blonde highlights,
Thick ones across the top.......x


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> Wow , I bet your hair looks lovely starsong , the colour sounds nice,
> I had mine done Monday...
> I’m  strawberry blonde, and she adds golden and blonde highlights,
> Thick ones across the top.......x



I'll see about getting hubby to take some photos when he's up and around - and has some coffee in him.  It's not even 7 am here yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Fasting this morning, waiting to leave for my in-clinic doctor's appointment. Blood-work overdue, and getting flu shot and maybe pneumonia shot.
> 
> It's gray out there, with rain in the forecast. Doc's office is only 20 mins. away.


Hope all went well Pinks...


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Eye doctor appointment for my usual exam and xrays to check the growths on the nerve.  The appointment was supposed to be Monday but I dosed off and missed it. Husband said he forgot as well.  They charge for a missed appointment .
> 
> Then home again and staying off my sore hip.


Well, eye surgery is put off for another year, yay.  As I told it would be different if I had to drive but can’t with my hip.  Besides no place to go.  The large floater I have sometimes blocks my vision but, as I said, can’t drive now anyway.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> I'll see about getting hubby to take some photos when he's up and around - and has some coffee in him.  It's not even 7 am here yet.




My hubby is paralysed down one side ,so not good idea...
It’s  like my Ava, but lighter.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> I'll see about getting hubby to take some photos when he's up and around - and has some coffee in him.  It's not even 7 am here yet.


----------



## 911

Went to the State Police marksmanship training course this morning and shot 200 rounds using my .45 and another 100 rounds from the 9mm. I scored an 88, which is just above average. I was just shooting to keep my skills sharp, but there were some newer Cadets practicing. The one newbie shot a 99. Of course, he was fresh out of the Army.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Hope all went well Pinks...


I called them from the parking lot .. they called me back. Lots of questions to answer, temperature taken, hand-sanitizing, form to fill out. Got a flu shot and blood-work done. Technician used a small needle which I barely felt, but it was slower.

The only thing I have to do now, is get an eye examination.


----------



## StarSong

Ooh, @charry, I like your hair.  A lot!  

Hubby had an appointment so I slapped on a little blush and took a photo. I blow the very front dry for 20 seconds.  The rest of it dries however it wants.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I called them from the parking lot .. they called me back. Lots of questions to answer, temperature taken, hand-sanitizing, form to fill out. Got a flu shot and blood-work done. Technician used a small needle which I barely felt, but it was slower.
> 
> The only thing I have to do now, is get an eye examination.


yes that's what we have to do now.. call from the car park, then they come and get us when the consultant is ready. There's no waiting in the waiting rooms allowed at the moment


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Ooh, @charry, I like your hair.  A lot!
> 
> Hubby had an appointment so I slapped on a little blush and took a photo. I blow the very front dry for 20 seconds.  The rest of it dries however it wants.
> 
> View attachment 128395


OMG...you really have gone blonde this year..you suit it tho'..I like it a lot


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> OMG...you really have gone blonde this year..you suit it tho'..I like it a lot


Thanks.  My hair is actually A LOT whiter than I'd realized.  Covid taught me that.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thanks.  My hair is actually A LOT whiter than I'd realized.  Covid taught me that.


yes I have to say I've noticed a lot in the sides of my hair, not good.. but I colour it at home


----------



## hollydolly

Are you going to put your pic on the  ( you ought to be in pictures thread) on the Photo Forum here.?


----------



## debodun

Early this morning, I went to a farm store about 15 miles away to get Cortland apples. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortland_(apple)

They had some baskets out in which you could pick out what you wanted. I was in the process of filling a bag when the guy minding the "apple barn" came over saying "Whoa...whoa." He said for the amount I was taking, I could buy the whole basket. Well, I only needed about 15, not a peck - a peck would rot before I could eat them all. He was also telling me which apples out of which baskets to take. Geez...everyone's a director. I bet if there were any other customers, I wouldn't have had his undivided attention.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Early this morning, I went to a farm store about 15 miles away to get Cortland apples.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortland_(apple)
> 
> They had some baskets out in which you could pick out what you wanted. I was in the process of filling a bag when the guy minding the "apple barn" came over saying "Whoa...whoa." He said for the amount I was taking, I could buy the whole basket. Well, I only needed about 15, not a peck - a peck would rot before I could eat them all. He was also telling me which apples out of which baskets to take. Geez...everyone's a director. I bet if there were any other customers, I wouldn't have had his undivided attention.


Did you have the amount you wanted ultimately ?

I find that due to covid,  everyone is as bossy as hell.. give a man a little power etc...


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> Ooh, @charry, I like your hair.  A lot!
> 
> Hubby had an appointment so I slapped on a little blush and took a photo. I blow the very front dry for 20 seconds.  The rest of it dries however it wants.
> 
> View attachment 128395


Love your hair !!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

charry said:


> View attachment 128393


Love your style and hair.


----------



## MickaC

One more piece of furniture to clean and wash cover, and clean the carpet under it.
I better start pacing myself, might run out of things to do........since it's always a long winter.
Oh well....just find fun stuff to do.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Did you have the amount you wanted ultimately ?



Yes, of course. I told him that being a millionaire had its advantages - I don't have to worry about that small amount of money. Whether it's the truth or not or whether he believed me or not - that closed his trap fast!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Are you going to put your pic on the  ( you ought to be in pictures thread) on the Photo Forum here.?


Nah... it's just for the folks on this thread.


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> Ooh, @charry, I like your hair.  A lot!
> 
> Hubby had an appointment so I slapped on a little blush and took a photo. I blow the very front dry for 20 seconds.  The rest of it dries however it wants.
> 
> View attachment 128395


Very nice Starsong


----------



## charry

Today , I’m going to do the health walk along our beach 
It’s 4miles long.....hubby will sit and wait in the car,
 where we park, it’s right on the beach , 
He likes watching people and listens to his music 
Plus-his friend might pop along to say hello


----------



## katlupe

Planning on doing laundry today. Beyond that I don't know. Laundry takes awhile for me.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Planning on doing laundry today. Beyond that I don't know. Laundry takes awhile for me.


Do you have a washer & dryer in your apartment?


----------



## Pepper

My son is coming over today.  A few times a year he volunteers, without me asking, to super clean my apartment.  ♥


----------



## Bethea

I got all of my housework done in the past two days. I will do wash tomorrow. It's chilly here today so I'm going to make a cup of tea and go read. I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am doing as little as possible


----------



## Pappy

911 said:


> Went to the State Police marksmanship training course this morning and shot 200 rounds using my .45 and another 100 rounds from the 9mm. I scored an 88, which is just above average. I was just shooting to keep my skills sharp, but there were some newer Cadets practicing. The one newbie shot a 99. Of course, he was fresh out of the Army.



In the Army 911, I preferred the 3.5 rocket launcher. You couldn’t miss the target...  
Seriously, I need to get to our range down here to put a few rounds through my fairly new 380.


----------



## Pecos

I went to the Urologist and got another shot that will keep my testosterone at zero for another three months. Oh Joy!

Got home in time to keep my standing date with the vacuum cleaner, leaf blower and scrub brush for field day Friday. 

... and I found my math error in my check book which puts me back in alignment with the bank. It is irritating when that happens and it bruises my self image as an engineer and math wizard. Well, a dose of ego busting helps most of us stay level.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Sadly not... I washed all the comforters.. then had a shower. , then just as I got out of the shower, the doorbell rang.. with an unexpected delivery... and I was stark naked..


Did he deliver the........ package?


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> In the Army 911, I preferred the 3.5 rocket launcher. You couldn’t miss the target...
> Seriously, I need to get to our range down here to put a few rounds through my fairly new 380.


Good idea.  I don't rely on any auto until 250 rounds go through it without a burp.
I'm still waiting patiently for one of my Glocks to burp.  I stopped counting after more than 18,000 rounds.   I completely understand why 85% of Police Departments & the FBI are issued Glock.


----------



## Ruthanne

I went to the grocery store and got some Cheese and tartar sauce for the fish I'll have for dinner tonight.  I also got a really big box of Kleenex-I had to get that brand as the generic ones are so rough!

Did some laundry-clothes-put some things in storage here, rearranged things in my dining room and living room.  Watered some of my plants and I'm going to be putting them in the back room soon for Winter as I'm thinking of keeping the front blinds closed this Winter when it's cold so the cold breezes keep to themselves.

Well, just talking to myself!  Who else do I have to talk to...


----------



## Pappy

win231 said:


> Good idea.  I don't rely on any auto until 250 rounds go through it without a burp.
> I'm still waiting patiently for one of my Glocks to burp.  I stopped counting after more than 18,000 rounds.   I completely understand why 85% of Police Departments & the FBI are issued Glock.



One of the things I worry about is getting a shell hung up in the chamber. My old 38 special is just to heavy to carry concealed. My 380 fits in my pocket.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I went to the grocery store and got some Cheese and tartar sauce for the fish I'll have for dinner tonight.  I also got a really big box of Kleenex-I had to get that brand as the generic ones are so rough!
> 
> Did some laundry-clothes-put some things in storage here, rearranged things in my dining room and living room.  Watered some of my plants and I'm going to be putting them in the back room soon for Winter as I'm thinking of keeping the front blinds closed this Winter when it's cold so the cold breezes keep to themselves.
> 
> *Well, just talking to myself!  Who else do I have to talk to.*..


what are we?..chopped liver ?


----------



## RadishRose

Pecos said:


> I found my math error in my check book which puts me back in alignment with the bank. It is irritating when that happens


If you don't look, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> what are we?..chopped liver ?


Really, I just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention  ...and I'm a lonely one, too, with this pandemic, isolating, and wanting to go out to a restaurant or _anything_ but can't..I find myself wanting company but can't do that either...drat with these pandemic times, already...can't wait for the vaccine and then when we can look back and say "wow, what a horrendous experience we all had!"


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> One of the things I worry about is getting a shell hung up in the chamber. My old 38 special is just to heavy to carry concealed. My 380 fits in my pocket.


That happens with underpowered ammo or a cheap gun.  But, there are revolvers now made with modern materials that are much lighter than autos; such as the Ruger LCR.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I make a trip to Home Depot to pick up to items I ordered online.  Parked in the #1 slot, clicked my phone information, and within 5 minutes a person was delivering my order to my car.   No contact.   Job done.   Stopped by Ruler on the way home for a few items.... in and out, social distancing.  

Cooked and canned chili soup and cooked butter for ghee.   I will can the ghee tomorrow.   Quite tasty.


----------



## hollydolly

Ellen Marie said:


> I make a trip to Home Depot to pick up to items I ordered online.  Parked in the #1 slot, clicked my phone information, and within 5 minutes a person was delivering my order to my car.   No contact.   Job done.   Stopped by Ruler on the way home for a few items.... in and out, social distancing.
> 
> Cooked and canned chili soup and cooked butter for ghee.   I will can the ghee tomorrow.   Quite tasty.


Yes that's exactly how our DIY big box stores were allowing us to shop during lockdown... now our lockdown is lifted we've been back to shopping normally again ( aside from msaks etc)..as we did before , and I'm pleased about it, I hated all that waiting in the car business..


----------



## Pappy

Took my wife to her hairdresser and I went to the bank. She was ready when I got back so stopped at Mickey Ds for some burgers  to take home. Sat under the carport for quite awhile. It’s been so hot that we haven’t been able to do this.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Do you have a washer & dryer in your apartment?


No, we have a laundry room downstairs. I only dry sheets and towels in the dryer and hang my clothing on the shower curtain rod to dry.


----------



## katlupe

Today I will finish my laundry. I did not do the sheets and towels. I had a lot of laundry because I hadn't been feeling very good and got behind on it. So today changing the bedding and finishing the laundry.

Doing chores this morning so my afternoon is free. I might cover my air conditioner for winter and hope we have no more hot days. I had to run it the day before yesterday so not sure but if so, I will just uncover it again. That is why I don't want mine taken out. A lot of others have their air conditioners taken out for the cold weather. But I like it to stay in.


----------



## StarSong

The most important thing I did yesterday was watch "Straight Outta Compton" - I'd borrowed it from the library it's due Monday.  It's the story of the NWA rap group that included Dr. Dre and Ice Cube.  It was rough to watch in parts, particularly because of the heavy-handed tactics of LAPD against young Black males, but anyone who lived in Los Angeles during the 80s & 90s would attest to the accuracy of those portrayals. 

Not sure if anyone here is a rap fan (I'm not especially) but it also portrays Suge Knight (talk about a heavy-handed gangsta, Eek!) and the beginnings of Tupac, Snoop and other rap artists.  

I frequently read books and watch movies like these to keep me Woke.


----------



## JimBob1952

Today is huge.  Clean house before the cleaning ladies come (very important).  

Swim, flu shot, clean out car before son takes it over, practice piano, read excellent Eisenhower biography, watch UVA play Wake Forest on TV,  beef stew with a nice Barolo for dinner.  

Not sure if this will all happen or in what order but that is the plan.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching a variety of sport on tv...so far Rugby League from Australia and soon here,Rugby Union from NZ and later South Africa,Cycling from Italy.Skiing from Austria and i’ve recorded the World Half Marathon Championship.Should squeeze in some College Football later...
of course in a normal year i’d have been out supporting my rugby club but we are not allowed to play


----------



## RiverM55

I'm on my way out the door. I work in environmental services at the local hospital. Just a fancy name for a housekeeper. The pay is decent. You folks have a good day.


----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> The most important thing I did yesterday was watch "Straight Outta Compton" - I'd borrowed it from the library it's due Monday.  It's the story of the NWA rap group that included Dr. Dre and Ice Cube.  It was rough to watch in parts, particularly because of the heavy-handed tactics of LAPD against young Black males, but anyone who lived in Los Angeles during the 80s & 90s would attest to the accuracy of those portrayals.
> 
> Not sure if anyone here is a rap fan (I'm not especially) but it also portrays Suge Knight (talk about a heavy-handed gangsta, Eek!) and the beginnings of Tupac, Snoop and other rap artists.
> 
> I frequently read books and watch movies like these to keep me Woke.




Yeah, that's why I read biographies of people like Eisenhower, to keep me "Woke" in the other direction.  

On the other hand, by not following NWA, I miss out on great lyrics like "_"When we see yo' ass, we gon' cut yo' hair off and --- you with a broomstick."_  Who needs Cole Porter when you've got that?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Really, I just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention  ...and I'm a lonely one, too, with this pandemic, isolating, and wanting to go out to a restaurant or _anything_ but can't..I find myself wanting company but can't do that either...drat with these pandemic times, already...can't wait for the vaccine and then when we can look back and say "wow, what a horrendous experience we all had!"


We are on your team, and understand how this is affecting  people. Rest assured that we are paying attention. In many ways, I think that you are one of the more durable personalities on the forum. This will all get resolved at some point, and while it will be different we will return to more satisfying lifestyles.


----------



## StarSong

JimBob1952 said:


> Yeah, that's why I read biographies of people like Eisenhower, to keep me "Woke" in the other direction.
> 
> On the other hand, by not following NWA, I miss out on great lyrics like "_"When we see yo' ass, we gon' cut yo' hair off and --- you with a broomstick."_  Who needs Cole Porter when you've got that?


Cole Porter had a different kind of greatness.  Each artist finds his/her own voice.  NWA made social comments about the environment in which they grew up.  If the NWA guys had grown up White and wealthy, as did Mr. Porter, I daresay their spin on life would have been dramatically different.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Whoo-wee!  The weather changed drastically overnight!  Went out to do shopping errands and had to find an actual (gasp) coat.  I know for some of you, 57 degrees and a crisp blustery wind is *nada* but for us S. GA's, (this last week it's been in the 70's in the AM and up to mid 80's by afternoon), that's a big change!  Anyway, I've cooked ahead today, thawing out chicken/vegetable soup to have with toasted rosemary/olive oil bread for lunch, reading a good book....   and I think I'm gonna go make me a cuppa Chai.


----------



## Sunny

Not sure exactly what I'll be doing, but it will involve as much time outdoors as I can manage. The weather is absolutely gorgeous, has been all week. Today's prediction is for temps around 60, and lots of brilliant sunshine. I love it!


----------



## hollydolly

yep 53 degrees here today @CinnamonSugar , chill in the air so I had to go out wearing a jacket.. but when I was in the shops I was too warm.. acch.. hot jacket, mask and specs steaming up.. makes for a miserable time.

Had to drive to 3 towns today to get everything I wanted and requests from my daughter too.. bout the usual 3 week grocery stock up as well.. and hubs couldn't come with me so  my back is killing me lifting all the heavy bags.

The boot of my car was playing up..couldn't get it to open , kept pressing the button, every which way I could, nope it wasn't having any of it..so I had to strap everything onto the back seat. Got home , whined to o/h about it, he went out to fetch the bags in, and opened the back door immediately...'how did you do that?'' I asked , amazed at how things always works for him and never for me... with the key, he said..

*duh*  why didn't I even _think_ of that ?


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> Expanding on my post #528
> I'm just under 5ft tall.
> 8ft ladder, standing on the 2nd step from the top, still have to stretch to reach top of the window.
> 
> When working in stores years ago, heights didn't bother me, used 10 and 12 foot ladders.
> Must be chicken from my age........but......i do tend to be extra careful due to my knee replacements.......but i'm still chicken now.


Oh Micka please stay off that ladder!


----------



## Tish

All I did today was update a few websites and of course the usual cleaning, taking Miss Chicka for a walk.


----------



## needshave

Installing a new garage door in the warehouse, which included reframing the opening for the new size and resurfacing the concrete apron. About 75% complete. Still have to install torsional springs and new garage door opener. A lengthy project.


----------



## Pappy

A trip to a new dentist today. The wife and I always would go to dentist up north, but now that we are in Florida it will be a different experience. A little story about my dentist up north. I started going to him right after he got out of dental school, and have been with him all this time. At least 40 years or more. He always referred to me as “tough guy” as I never take anything for fillings. Tooth extraction is another thing. And, he never charged me more than $100 for anything. That part, I’m going to miss. Dentist down her charge outrageous prices.


----------



## katlupe

I think Sonny is coming to take me to the store. My son needs food and I keep giving him mine, which I hate doing. So I always hold back some of his money after this bills are paid and he has splurged on something. That will probably be in the afternoon as Sonny is never early anymore. Not going to do anything too strenuous since I did a lot yesterday. I figure I can now count house cleaning as exercise. After a day of vacuuming and moving furniture my whole body aches like I exercised.


----------



## Liberty

Grocery, inside plants to water and more colored pencil sketching.  Have leftover roasted chicken for dinner...will just make some mashed potatoes and a veggie and we're good to go.  Doing the sketching to create different hues  and shading from each color...see how many I can get.  Here's a work in progress:


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I think Sonny is coming to take me to the store. My son needs food and I keep giving him mine, which I hate doing. So I always hold back some of his money after this bills are paid and he has splurged on something. That will probably be in the afternoon as Sonny is never early anymore. Not going to do anything too strenuous since I did a lot yesterday. I figure I can now count house cleaning as exercise. After a day of vacuuming and moving furniture my whole body aches like I exercised.


Kat, do you support your son?  

Housework is indeed exercise. When I do chores like brush and clean the pool, sweep, mop and vacuum the house, dust, etc., I definitely count that as exercise. Whatever gets you moving is exercise!


----------



## charry

I’ve been out all morning, trying to get a garage to check my tyres , water and oil......
All too busy ......grrrrrrr....


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning my weekly chat with Canopy of Neighbors members
Its sad this week because one of the ladies on my list Mary, a member of my church died in her sleep on Weds.When I talked to her Mon,she was in good spirits looking forward to a visit from one of her sons.Its a blessing because she had health problems over the yrs,she was 90.I'll miss talking to her
When it stops raining,I'll take a mid morning or afternoon walk ,read my book


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Kat, do you support your son?
> 
> Housework is indeed exercise. When I do chores like brush and clean the pool, sweep, mop and vacuum the house, dust, etc., I definitely count that as exercise. Whatever gets you moving is exercise!


No, he gets SSD on his father's benefit (due to being an adult disabled child and his father died) but I am his Payee Representative. The check comes into an account for him. I pay all his bills and then give him the rest through the month. He buys stuff on Amazon so I order it for him and I also buy extra food. He is 50 now but cannot do some of the simplest things.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> No, he gets SSD on his father's benefit (due to being an adult disabled child and his father died) but I am his Payee Representative. The check comes into an account for him. I pay all his bills and then give him the rest through the month. He buys stuff on Amazon so I order it for him and I also buy extra food. He is 50 now but cannot do some of the simplest things.


You're a good mom, Kat.  ♥


----------



## CeeCee

My daughter has Monday and Tuesday off, so we usually go out shopping.  

It’s finally cooling off here....it’s been Fresno hot here on the coast..thought I left that behind when I moved.


----------



## Sassycakes

Waiting for a call back from my Doctor for my blood test results.Other than that just normal stuff,cleaning,doing wash and cooking .


----------



## needshave

charry said:


> I’ve been out all morning, trying to get a garage to check my tyres , water and oil......
> All too busy ......grrrrrrr....


Charry,
 Do you need someone to help you, so you can check yourself. I will try to help you if so, just let me know.


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> My daughter has Monday and Tuesday off, so we usually go out shopping.
> 
> It’s finally cooling off here....it’s been Fresno hot here on the coast..thought I left that behind when I moved.


I had no idea you'd moved closer to your daughter and GK's , Chrissy..how are you enjoying it?


----------



## -Oy-

Today I did three photo shoots for...

A local Armed Forced Veteran's Hub receiving an award.
The launch of a new Domestic Violence drop in help facility
A local TV station's "Everyday Heroes" award to a local Fostering service.

... and I ate Lasagne


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> I had no idea you'd moved closer to your daughter and GK's , Chrissy..how are you enjoying it?


I didn’t just move closer, I moved in with my daughter.
I moved the beginning of September so just getting used to being more than just a visitor.


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> I didn’t just move closer, I moved in with my daughter.
> I moved the beginning of September so just getting used to being more than just a visitor.


oh wow... that's a big change for you.. but  you needed the company.. fantastic..


----------



## CeeCee

@hollydolly 
Here are some pics from when they had their home for sale.  The plan was they were selling their home only if they got a house they were looking at on the golf course that also had a separate granny unit...someone else got that house, so they took theirs off the market.



Mine went on the market also and sold in a week for more than asking price, so I moved here but it was touch and go for awhile because they were evacuated for a week because of the #riverfire.

They almost lost their house, but thankfully they didn’t.

Then a few days later I moved in.



If another house comes up with a granny unit and is what they want, they will again put this one up for sale and put on offer on that.





It’s been a stressful and hectic last few months and covid didn’t help!!

The pics are my bedroom ...there is a built in armoire with TV and a closet on back wall which is not in the picture.


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh that's beautiful Chrissy... aside from a granny flat you couldn't ask for nicer than that could you ?

Pleased that your daughter wasn't affected by the fires.. and hopefully you'll all find the ideal home with the granny flat soon, but in the meantime, you'll be very happy there I'm sure..


----------



## Pappy

Well, I like my new dentist and had a good teeth cleaning experience. Need to back  for a large filling in November.


----------



## Pecos

Routine chores, had a nice walk, cleared a couple of things out of my closet, ... but mostly I was just lazy today.


----------



## CeeCee

Forgot to post what I bought when I went shopping with daughter today....it’s for my room for Christmas...matches theme of room. . Not putting it out yet though.  Actually, it’s good for all winter not just Christmas.


----------



## MFP

I work for an insurance company that has now decided to send us home to work for the duration or until this virus is more under control so, today we are clearing out our offices. They are allowing us all the equipment and furnishings to come home with us to so that we can do our jobs. We will then get a few days off to get things set up and then Monday we will be working from home. I've only worked from home one other time for a brief period between jobs. This will be interesting. Enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## charry

needshave said:


> Charry,
> Do you need someone to help you, so you can check yourself. I will try to help you if so, just let me know.




Thanks needshave, but ive tried pumping the tyres and the valve snapped and I was left with a flat tyre with hubby in car......I was so anxious....I won’t do that again...
I don’t mind paying....I just don’t need this extra hassle......
BUT....I got it done today......no charge ....so I put a tenner in their biscuit tin .....I’m happy now x


----------



## Pinky

Staying in today. Did shopping yesterday, washed floors/dusted .. got fish n' chips


----------



## charry

I got my car sorted for winter,
I picked up Hubbys extra meds,picked up my boots that were heeled,
Put my bag of clothes out of the army charity....which were picked up,   
Very sad , giving mikes ,black trs and white shirts away......but I know they are going to a good cause.....
Hope everyone had a good day,
Stay safe folks ..
Xxx


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> giving mikes


What are mikes?


----------



## CeeCee

Daughter is off today also so right now we’re at an outside mall.
Did Costco already with her.
After this we will drive to Carmel to a pet store we’re she buys Rambo’s food and treats.  He is spoiled rotten


----------



## StarSong

Oh.  Wait.  Are you giving clothing from your husband (Mike) to charity?  Just reread your post and realized this is probably what you meant. 
I thought it was yet another English expression that I didn't know. 

p.s. You have no idea how confused I was the first time I read "gobsmacked" - pre-internet days. Had to wait until I ran into an English friend to get the definition.


----------



## hollydolly

Spent all afternoon with the Landline Engineer here, because we have an intermittent fault on our line , and it's a long story but basically all internet providers in the uk, have to rent the line from BT ( British telecom..now renamed Open reach) so whenever anything goes wrong with our connections,  then all providers blame it on the Optic fibre cable provided by BT, .so they're sent out to look in the first instance


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:45,doing my version of'singing in the rain',went to the corner to put a bill in the mailbx It was warm 63
This morning,plan to do some shredding,hopefully around 10:30 or so rain will have stopped so I can go on my mid morning walk.if not I'll wait until after lunch&nap


----------



## hollydolly

Been aboslutely pouring from the heavens today.. just about stopping now at coming up to 2 o'clock.. . I was going to have a very quiet restful day today.. no deliveries were expected.. and I didn't need to go anywhere so I  just put my old comfy clothes on to lay around the house and watch some recorded TV shows.

Phone rings..it's a call from my daughter in Spain, she's on the phone for half an hour .. can I do this that or the other thing for her..etc..

I settle down to get comfy .. and the doorbell rings.. a delivery from the postman ?... what?.I only ordered it yesterday from Scotland..it wasn't supposed to arrive 'till the 26th...

15 minutes later..door goes again.. Amazon this time with a delivery  which wasn't supposed to be here until between the 28th and the 6th of November ..

Eventually I decide I better just go and get dressed properly.. I'm not going to get my quiet day today


----------



## CeeCee

Have a second appointment with my new dr here, UGH.  I loved my dr in Fresno and miss her.

This guy is kind of grumpy but maybe my second visit will be better.  Also a lot further drive than my old dr. and it’s usually foggy in the morning here and today isn‘t any different.

Last time daughter took me because she was off.  She’s working today.  Hope I don’t get lost!!

If I sound a little anxious, it’s because I am!

At least the bloodwork and urine sample all came back good, so no surprises there.


----------



## hollydolly

Why are you anxious Chrissy ?


----------



## charry

StarSong said:


> What are mikes?


My hubbys name


----------



## charry

Gale force winds and rain alday here , waiting for storm barbara.....
So never went out at all....
Made a few phonecalls ......
Hubby watched DVDs....


----------



## MickaC

Shoveled snow.
Spent some time being a grouch.......because of the SNOW.
Got all my sorting i had done for the last few days together for recycling and got my bin out....recycling pick up today.
Took care of some matters i needed to do by phone.
Really frustrates me when i get someone with a strong accent, hard to make out what they say.
Might get grouchy again later......see what happens.


----------



## Aneeda72

Dusting, getting rid of more stuff, rearranging again, watching tv, coloring, on computer.  It’s noon and I’ve already worn myself out.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Why are you anxious Chrissy ?



Mainly because I don’t care for this new dr and I’m not familiar with the area and I get lost easily...and it was foggy.
Anyway, I’m home now and I didn’t get lost and appt went ok so shouldn’t have been anxious but that’s the way I am.

He was still a sourpuss though....I used the word sourpuss on here but in my mind I’m using another word that I can’t say on here.


----------



## StarSong

CeeCee said:


> Mainly because I don’t care for this new dr and I’m not familiar with the area and I get lost easily...and it was foggy.
> Anyway, I’m home now and I didn’t get lost and appt went ok so shouldn’t have been anxious but that’s the way I am.
> 
> He was still a sourpuss though....I used the word sourpuss on here but in my mind I’m using another word that I can’t say on here.


How far have you moved from your Fresno home?


----------



## CeeCee

StarSong said:


> How far have you moved from your Fresno home?



About 150 miles to central coast.


----------



## Shalimar

After teaching an emotionally cathartic class last night I needed some fun today. I painted a papier mache cat black and made an autumn wreath for my front door. Still finishing indoor Hallowe’en displays. Bacon and beans simmering in the slow cooker, cheesy baking powder biscuits made. A relaxing day


----------



## StarSong

CeeCee said:


> About 150 miles to central coast.


Definitely too far to commute for a doctor.


----------



## StarSong

Shalimar said:


> After teaching an emotionally cathartic class last night I needed some fun today. I painted a papier mache cat black and made an autumn wreath for my front door. Still finishing indoor Hallowe’en displays. Bacon and beans simmering in the slow cooker, cheesy baking powder biscuits made. A relaxing day


You've been very busy, Shali!


----------



## jerry old

same as 'goundhog day' only change is monday, turned into tuesday, then wednesday...


----------



## Shalimar

StarSong said:


> You've been very busy, Shali!


Yes, I have.


----------



## MFP

MFP said:


> I work for an insurance company that has now decided to send us home to work for the duration or until this virus is more under control so, today we are clearing out our offices. They are allowing us all the equipment and furnishings to come home with us to so that we can do our jobs. We will then get a few days off to get things set up and then Monday we will be working from home. I've only worked from home one other time for a brief period between jobs. This will be interesting. Enjoy the rest of your week.


Just an update here. I borrowed a friend's pickup truck and got everything out of my office today except the filing cabinet. I will go back for that tomorrow. Then I have until Monday to goof off.
 I'm trying to decide if I want to read a book or find something to binge watch.


----------



## Butterfly

CeeCee said:


> Mainly because I don’t care for this new dr and I’m not familiar with the area and I get lost easily...and it was foggy.
> Anyway, I’m home now and I didn’t get lost and appt went ok so shouldn’t have been anxious but that’s the way I am.
> 
> He was still a sourpuss though....I used the word sourpuss on here but in my mind I’m using another word that I can’t say on here.



Could you choose another doctor, or are you stuck with this guy?  I'm usually anxious going to doctors anyway. and I sure don't need dealing with a crabby one on top of that.  I changed doctors once because the one I had had such a lousy bedside manner (or deskside manner or whatever you want to call it).  I figure if the doc doesn't like dealing with patients he should go be a pathologist or something.


----------



## CeeCee

Butterfly said:


> Could you choose another doctor, or are you stuck with this guy?  I'm usually anxious going to doctors anyway. and I sure don't need dealing with a crabby one on top of that.  I changed doctors once because the one I had had such a lousy bedside manner (or deskside manner or whatever you want to call it).  I figure if the doc doesn't like dealing with patients he should go be a pathologist or something.



I probably could but who knows how long it would take and if that one would be any better.  I’ll give this dr a few more appts to see if he’s any better after he gets to know me.

I went with him because my daughter suggested her dr in what is the Montage medical group in Marina, Ca.
He wasn’t taking any new patients so they gave me the name of another dr in that group and I said “okay”.

It could be that I’m just used to the great relationship I had with my old dr.  I knew her a long time and it was like we were almost friends.

I may be expecting too much from this Grumpy Guy.


----------



## charry

Just got back from the garden centre, to get my budgie some food and bits...
It was so busy...I just got parked, no disabled  parking bays available......
My mask was making me feel ill, and hubby was having a panic attack, with the mask on 
Queued forever to get out......won’t be doing that again.....
This is all getting ridicules .....
....
It’s sunny here, so will venture out for a walk soon.....after sorting things out here..
Hope your all having a good day ...


----------



## moviequeen1

I went for my early walk at 6:40,once again doing my 'singing in the rain'
This morning's 'road trip' with Mary going to Target,need a couple of items
My next door neighbor,Pat's aide,Amy who comes Mon/Thurs is recovering from kidney stones won't be back for another week
This afternoon I'll take her,{she uses a walker} downstairs to laundry room to assist her.I've helped her out with other things over the yrs when her daughters{both work full time} can't be there. I have a key to her apt,so I look in on her every day to make sure she is behaving,we have a wonderful friendship,think the world of her


----------



## mike4lorie

Finish waxing my truck... clean up the outside entrance to the garage... and getting pegs in the ground to mark the laneway, because once all white... never sure where the edges are...


----------



## RiverM55

I wanted to apologize for not bein around. They got me working graveyard shifts. We got a fella out for a while so I'm goin to have to cover that. I'm off today so I thought I'd drop in and say howdy.


----------



## old medic

The Wife and I jumped on the bike and ran almost 200 miles in the Mountains of NC enjoying the weather and colors...
well mostly... got rained on the last little bit...


----------



## Furryanimal

Started in the early hours with the World Series,now the NRL final,then the Vuelta and Giro,then the Packers and the late game that takes my fancy.


----------



## StarSong

Furryanimal said:


> Started in the early hours with the World Series,now the NRL final,then the Vuelta and Giro,then the Packers and the late game that takes my fancy.


Watched the World Series game.  It was an exciting barn burner with a devastating end for Los Angeles Dodger fans. 

Glad you're able to watch some sports on TV, Furry.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I went on my early walk around 7 to buy some milk,It was 38 refreshing with no wind,didn't see anybody at that hour.
Today read the paper go on mid morn walk  
The rest of my day family zoom meeting at 4,tonight watch theWorld Series,hopefully Dodgers can come back from the last night's loss


----------



## Marie5656

I have to break down and go do some laundry today. I cannot put it off.  Later I plan to make a batch of macaroni salad. Now that I am mostly unpacked, you will be seeing me here more often.


----------



## StarSong

Today I'm meeting up with my daughter to do a grocery swap.  I went to Costco and she went to Aldi.  
This afternoon's meet-up will be quick, masked and socially distanced.

We pierced the two family bubble a couple of weeks ago for both families to take care of appointments.  We restarted the isolation period about 10 days ago, so we'll be able to be in each other's houses and have unmasked visits by next weekend.


----------



## katlupe

Well I haven't done anything yet except have coffee and fixed my computer. Now going to start breakfast. After that I am changing the sheets on my bed and doing laundry. It is a sunny day but I don't think I will make out to the park today. I want to start working on my storage room downstairs and I can go through things there while I am doing laundry. Just a box or two at a time. Then it will be time to do my bunny's cage.


----------



## hollydolly

I've done very little today.. I'm kinda thrown because the clocks went back  this morning...

It's been a sunny day, and I could have gone out to take some Autumn photos but I've felt tired all day so I went for an afternoon nap.. and hubs went to the supermarket to pick up some beer, and he brought me back a box of chocolates... awwww...


----------



## Chet

Washed bedding and that's it. It's Sunday...a day of rest.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm not planning to do much today.


----------



## charry

Looking out the window at the Rain...!


----------



## Furryanimal

StarSong said:


> Watched the World Series game.  It was an exciting barn burner with a devastating end for Los Angeles Dodger fans.
> 
> Glad you're able to watch some sports on TV, Furry.


Some?....I am watching sport about ten hours a day!It’s keeping me sane since I can’t go out to watch any.


----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


> Some?....I am watching sport about ten hours a day!It’s keeping me sane since I can’t go out to watch any.Actually today it’s about 18 hours!


----------



## debodun

Brought in my houseplants that had been summering out in the backyard. Temps at night will be down in the mid to low 30sF now. Snow was even mentioned on this morning weather forecast for Halloween! Don't mind doing this twice a year, but the date palm tree and cactus are getting cumbersome. That cactus is almost as tall as I am and probably weights 50 pounds in the pot with 2 inch long needles. I can never move it without getting "inoculated" by it. OUCH!


----------



## hollydolly

What a day ... the weatherman forecast that today would be sunny and the only dry day of a wet week, so I thought I must go and do all the shopping , and banking etc..
When I left the house it was chilly, but sunny... so I didn't take a coat... 30 minutes later as I arrived at the next town where I had to be.. the skies darkened to almost black , the heavens opened and it pelted down. 🌧..There's no parking near the bank on pain of a parking fine.. so I had to walk up the high street.. getting soaked, only to find the bank is closed for all of Wednesday.. ..this is all a new situation since the first lockdown.. now instead of being open 5 and a half days a week 9 till 5.. .. they're only open from  10 till 3pm.. Mon-Tues-Thurs-Fri... god alone knows what people who work on Saturdays do now ( bear in mind we're no longer under lockdown) ...

Then to the hardware store to pick up some stuff.. cashier put half my stuff through before realising she'd missed another load... as she started to put it through, a woman further back in the queue pushed in and demanded her stuff get put through first.. What ???  I told her no.. the cashier is dealing with me, and she was really abusive.. .. some people are  nuts I tell you...

Drove further  to Aldi's and Iceland.. ( frozen food store for those who don't know) ..  and the locusts had been into Aldi.. so I had to get less than I would usually..  then got soaked again  walking along to Iceland *sigh*...

Got home, only to find someone's van blocking our drive.. so I couldn't get close to the house to get the shopping in... and so I got soaked AGAIN!!

If that is sunny tomorrow I swear I will scream...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> What a day ... the weatherman forecast that today would be sunny and the only dry day of a wet week, so I thought I must go and do all the shopping , and banking etc..
> When I left the house it was chilly, but sunny... so I didn't take a coat... 30 minutes later as I arrived at the next town where I had to be.. the skies darkened to almost black , the heavens opened and it pelted down. 🌧..There's no parking near the bank on pain of a parking fine.. so I had to walk up the high street.. getting soaked, only to find the bank is closed for all of Wednesday.. ..this is all a new situation since the first lockdown.. now instead of being open 5 and a half days a week 9 till 5.. .. they're only open from  10 till 3pm.. Mon-Tues-Thurs-Fri... god alone knows what people who work on Saturdays do now ( bear in mind we're no longer under lockdown) ...
> 
> Then to the hardware store to pick up some stuff.. cashier put half my stuff through before realising she'd missed another load... as she started to put it through, a woman further back in the queue pushed in and demanded her stuff get put through first.. What ???  I told he no.. the cashier is dealing with me, and she was really abusive.. .. some people are  nuts I tell you...
> 
> Drove further  to Aldi's and Iceland.. ( frozen food store for those who don't know) ..  and the locusts had been into Aldi.. so I had to get less than I would usually..  then got soaked again  walking along to Iceland *sigh*...
> 
> Got home, only to find someone's van blocking our drive.. so I couldn't get close to the house to get the shopping in... and so I got soaked AGAIN!!
> 
> If that is sunny tomorrow I swear I will scream...


What a day you have had! I love your term "the locusts" because those are the days I avoid shopping.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am trying to fix my entrance way to look less cluttered and more pleasant. Taking everything out of it and seeing what I can do.  Working on a new recipe for my acorn squash that I got at the farmer's market. Soaking Rabbit's sheets that got soiled with his unmentionables.. I will clean his cage and go out to the dumpster and take some boxes I had in my storage area downstairs (oh boy, I cannot understand why I buy stuff and then save the box). That's enough for today, not counting meals and dishes.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today I am trying to fix my entrance way to look less cluttered and more pleasant. Taking everything out of it and seeing what I can do.  Working on a new recipe for my acorn squash that I got at the farmer's market. Soaking Rabbit's sheets that got soiled with his unmentionables.. I will clean his cage and go out to the dumpster and take some boxes I had in my storage area downstairs (oh boy, I cannot understand why I buy stuff and then save the box). That's enough for today, not counting meals and dishes.


You save boxes in case something breaks before the time you have to return it expires.  Then, like me, you only go through the boxes every now and then, and dispose of the ones you can not ever use.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> What a day you have had! I love your term "the locusts" because those are the days I avoid shopping.


people have gone into Panic mode I think because the headlines in the media for the last 2 days have been that the whole of  England will go back into lockdown before Christmas..


----------



## Pecos

I am trying to track down the reason why the TV in the living room is unable to get some of our favorite channels. I am arriving at the conclusion that the signal strength coming off of that port of the cable signal splitter has been reduced because of a recent nearby lightning strike. This TV works fine if I haul it to another room and hook it up. It also gets a fairly large number of other channels when it is hooked up in the living room. 

Oh, I absolutely hate crawling under the house on my belly to get to that splitter, but it sure looks like that is what I am going to have to do. If it is not the splitter, then that particular cable will need to be replaced and I will hire someone to do that.


----------



## katlupe

I guess we are lucky since the whole time it hasn't seemed like we were locked down. Have to social distance and wear mask but seems like life went on as before. In my building, we can't do community things and social events in town were canceled. So far, the health department says my county is at a low risk. I hope you can get what you need before that lockdown.


----------



## Manatee

I went to the dentist and got my mouth rearranged.


----------



## StarSong

I had plans for today that will need to be scuttled.  Yesterday morning I awakened to discover that I'd somehow badly tweaked my right shoulder.  I babied it most of the day, then had a poor night's sleep last night and am in even more pain this morning.  

It's very rare for me to be in pain and to be honest, I'm a real baby about it.  

I'll be doing virtually nothing today besides a quick grocery trip to replenish my stock of fresh produce - might even put that off until tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I had plans for today that will need to be scuttled.  Yesterday morning I awakened to discover that I'd somehow badly tweaked my right shoulder.  I babied it most of the day, then had a poor night's sleep last night and am in even more pain this morning.
> 
> It's very rare for me to be in pain and to be honest, I'm a real baby about it.
> 
> I'll be doing virtually nothing today besides a quick grocery trip to replenish my stock of fresh produce - might even put that off until tomorrow.


 sorry, hope it feels better tomorrow.


----------



## jujube

Listening to the Thunderbirds, who seem to be flying about 10 feet over my house.  RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-SCREEEEEEEEEEEM-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE.    Rinse and repeat.

I love it!  It's the "Sound of Freedom".  Most of the dogs in the neighborhood are pretty ticked about it, though. 

There's an air show this weekend three miles from our house and they're practicing.  We got free tickets for the show and we're going.   Being outdoors and plenty of space to stay away from people, it should be safe.  

Next week, it's back up to my mother's house for a few weeks.  I need some fun this weekend.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> Listening to the Thunderbirds, who seem to be flying about 10 feet over my house.  RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-SCREEEEEEEEEEEM-RUMBLE-RUMBLE-RUMBLE.    Rinse and repeat.
> 
> I love it!  It's the "Sound of Freedom".  Most of the dogs in the neighborhood are pretty ticked about it, though.
> 
> There's an air show this weekend three miles from our house and they're practicing.  We got free tickets for the show and we're going.   Being outdoors and plenty of space to stay away from people, it should be safe.
> 
> Next week, it's back up to my mother's house for a few weeks.  I need some fun this weekend.


We live close to an air force base as well.  Lots of fly overs after 911.  The sound of freedom for sure.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> sorry, hope it feels better tomorrow.


Thanks - I've got a heating pad on it right now.  Seems to help.  Took an ibuprofen and an aspirin, hoping they'll help.  After eating something I'll take a 1/4 of a Tramadol left over from a dental procedure 18 months ago.  Maybe the combination of all of the above will take the edge off.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> I had plans for today that will need to be scuttled.  Yesterday morning I awakened to discover that I'd somehow badly tweaked my right shoulder.  I babied it most of the day, then had a poor night's sleep last night and am in even more pain this morning.
> 
> It's very rare for me to be in pain and to be honest, I'm a real baby about it.
> 
> I'll be doing virtually nothing today besides a quick grocery trip to replenish my stock of fresh produce - might even put that off until tomorrow.


This happens to me now and again. It takes a week or two to calm down. I've had a bad shoulder since the 80's, and the only thing that really helped it was physiotherapy that I had in the mid-2000's. I think I've taken Robaxacet for it, but generally take nothing. 

I hope it doesn't hang around too long, @StarSong


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> This happens to me now and again. It takes a week or two to calm down. I've had a bad shoulder since the 80's, and the only thing that really helped it was physiotherapy that I had in the mid-2000's. I think I've taken Robaxacet for it, but generally take nothing.
> 
> I hope it doesn't hang around too long, @StarSong


Thanks.  Is Robaxacet OTC or prescription?


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Thanks.  Is Robaxacet OTC or prescription?


OTC here in Canada.


----------



## Pinky

Today is hubby's b'day, so we're going out to get take-out food. He has chosen Japanese. Oh boy, katsu chicken (breaded chicken breast).


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> OTC here in Canada.


Right - I forgot where you are. Apparently it is only available by prescription in the US.


----------



## Autumn

I'm watching the rain pour down and listening to the wind howl...and we may have snow by  tomorrow morning...I'm NOT ready for this.


----------



## Aneeda72

Autumn said:


> I'm watching the rain pour down and listening to the wind howl...and we may have snow by  tomorrow morning...I'm NOT ready for this.


No one is ever ready for snow.


----------



## needshave

charry said:


> I got my car sorted for winter,
> I picked up Hubbys extra meds,picked up my boots that were heeled,
> Put my bag of clothes out of the army charity....which were picked up,
> Very sad , giving mikes ,black trs and white shirts away......but I know they are going to a good cause.....
> Hope everyone had a good day,
> Stay safe folks ..
> Xxx


Sorry, I have ask.....What do you mean by Sorted? I assume Prepared maybe, but every time I assume.....I'm wrong.


----------



## charry

needshave said:


> Sorry, I have ask.....What do you mean by Sorted? I assume Prepared maybe, but every time I assume.....I'm wrong.




Checked ...oil, water tyres etc etc......


----------



## needshave

charry said:


> Checked ...oil, water tyres etc etc......


Thanks Charry, we were in Gallway just before the pandemic and the phrase was used the same, so curiously got the best of me, I had to ask. Thanks..


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Today is hubby's b'day, so we're going out to get take-out food. He has chosen Japanese. Oh boy, katsu chicken (breaded chicken breast).


Happy Birthday Mr. Pinky


----------



## charry

Wet and windy here today, 
Will fill the car up with petrol, take it for a drive, then maybe park at the beach ,
I will try and get a walk in between showers, hubby will stay in car..
Then Home to housework .


----------



## charry

Pinky said:


> Today is hubby's b'day, so we're going out to get take-out food. He has chosen Japanese. Oh boy, katsu chicken (breaded chicken breast).


 Happy belated birthday to mr.pinky..
Hope he enjoyed his meal......mmm Sounds delish !


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:40 was a tad chilly 37,with the slight breeze felt colder
This morning,my weekly grocery shopping 'road trip' with friend Thora,we usually get back home after 40 min I don't see her every day,so I always ask how her week has gone
The rest of my day ,weather permitting take a walk or two,read my book


----------



## StarSong

We're planning to hit an early voting poll today.  Also the grocery shopping I blew off yesterday.


----------



## katlupe

I am planning on doing some vacuuming and trying to start on cleaning out my storage room downstairs. If the snow doesn't stick and stops, I want to go to the store and get some greens for Rabbit. I can't keep him on a hay only diet. He won't eat enough hay.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:20,strolled down the street to go vote,my voting place inside a church.I was in&out in 5 min.As I walked back to my apt building,the line was longer but was moving.IN previous election yrs,there are always lines early in the morning,folks voting before going to work,around 6-8pm,folks coming home from work,polls close in NYS at 9pm
After breakfast,took the bus went to the 'dollar store' bought 3 birthday card birthday cards,couple other items.I was back home within an hr
On my afternoon walk,went by the voting place,nobody was waiting,there was no line.I walked 2 blocks to local co-op bought a couple items


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just waved goodbye to my dining room furniture and a coffee table.

It's refreshing to see some wide-open, and very dusty, spaces in my little apartment.


----------



## Pepper

I'll tell you what I haven't done thus far:
Listen to the news.  I'm worn out.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I'll tell you what I haven't done thus far:
> Listen to the news.  I'm worn out.


No news yet for me either, Pepper.


----------



## Aneeda72

Rearranged my bedroom to make it accessible after I have hip surgery.  The regular daily stuff.   Now watching the election results. GO VOTE AMERICA.


----------



## Sliverfox

Son came to turkey hunt with  his father.
Before he left this morning they had to work on upstairs toilet ,Again.

He told us before  he left to keep an eye on it.
Let him know if it leaks .
When he comes back to deer  hunt , he'll replace bathroom floor!


----------



## Pappy

Sitting on my big far arse all day. Sorry, buy you asked.....These elections poop me out....


----------



## tbeltrans

Went to the dentist, took my wife out for early dinner since the weather is so nice today, and worked on my materials from my guitar coach.

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72

Still watching the election results


----------



## bowmore

Today was our anniversary, and after finishing up volunteering at hospice, I drove into town to a seafood restaurant. I ordered two lobster rolls for us for dinner. In non Covid years, we went to a nice restaurant at the beach and each had a 10 ounce lobster tail with all the trimmings. Sadly, not this year.


----------



## Aneeda72

bowmore said:


> Today was our anniversary, and after finishing up volunteering at hospice, I drove into town to a seafood restaurant. I ordered two lobster rolls for us for dinner. In non Covid years, we went to a nice restaurant at the beach and each had a 10 ounce lobster tail with all the trimmings. Sadly, not this year.


Grats on your anniversary.  I love lobster tail.  I presume a lobster roll is a roll with lobster in it, but I’ve never had one.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Got my computer fixed.  Just thought all it needed was a power cord which cost $80!  So, instead of just buying the power cord, we took it to a guy and he fixed my computer and sold us a power cord for $99!   The cord itself cost $30, oh, the $80 one was wired for multiple devices.


----------



## bowmore

Aneeda72 said:


> Grats on your anniversary.  I love lobster tail.  I presume a lobster roll is a roll with lobster in it, but I’ve never had one.


Here is one we had in Bar Harbor, Maine


----------



## AnnieA

Did lots of hand washing ...washable masks, fall scarves and sweaters.  Also cooked a variety of things to freeze including my first teff experiments.  Made almond teff cookies and molasses spice teff cookies. Baked some and froze some dough.  Really like both and teff has such a rich taste that a couple of small cookies satisfy.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I opened a new  box of latex gloves I bought around March time. something I bought  regularly pre  pandemic  .

 Not seen any latex gloves in the stores for months during lockdown. Today I saw them in the same store I bought them for £3.99.. but there was no price on them..so I asked , and the assistant with a deadpan face said £15... I burst out laughing, and she strutted off...  it was just beyond incredible.. the same shop..the same gloves.. gone up by £12.. in a few months when the govt are encouraging people to stay virus free..... you couldn't make it up


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:40,it was unseasonably warm 57,was wearing capri pants 
I have a conf call this morning with Canopy of Neighbor exec director,Sasha,vol director,Wendy,along with Howie,the other volunteer who calls members every week.I call Mondays,he does it Thurs&Fri
This week's 'road trip' with Mary to Walgreens for a couple items
I plan to take an afternoon walk since its going to be  another unseasonable warm day here in WNY,temps in the 60's


----------



## Mr. Ed

I have Thursdays off from work, today I plan to drop off items at recycling center, grab a few things at the grocery store and swim a few laps at the Y.


----------



## JimBob1952

I have a good day planned.  Gym, piano, bridge, lunch with daughter, a little work, hitting golf balls, reading in late afternoon.


----------



## MickaC

bowmore said:


> Here is one we had in Bar Harbor, Maine
> View attachment 131974


WOW.......WOW.......WOW.......Can i get a couple of orders of that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Still watching elections results


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Still watching elections results


Me, too.  With great trepidation, I might add.


----------



## hollydolly

*Masochists ^^^^^^*


----------



## Furryanimal

Early morning trip to the lake...waiting for lockdown to end on Sunday.


----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> Me, too.  With great trepidation, I might add.



Wake me when it's over.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Early morning trip to the lake...waiting for lockdown to end on Sunday.


..and ours has just begun again.. a whole month ...


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> ..and ours has just begun again.. a whole month ...


I have dug deep into todays Assembly announcement and bodies have been charged with looking into ways of opening more things up.There is an Assembly election in May.......


----------



## debodun

Went to the dentist this morning. On the way back I thought I pick up my wristwatch I had dropped off yesterday to be repaired. The jeweler said to come back today, but when I walked in he said "You're early!" This was almost 11 am. He indicated that the watch wasn't ready and to come back tomorrow. I pointed out, needlessly, that he said to come back today and then added, "I'm here now." He reiterated that it wasn't ready and to come back tomorrow. We went around a few times on this carousel, but I guess if it isn't ready, it isn't ready. If he'd get off the phone, maybe he could do some work. He was on the phone yesterday and today when I walked in, and from what I heard, it wasn't business-related.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I washed all my windows inside and out including the screens. It is suppose to be a warm week so I will put 3 screens back in for awhile. Usually I wait for a hard freeze so the bugs die that way if I happen to open a window without a screen I don't have to worry about them coming in. It  was such a nice day I decided to get a jump on the chore. I store the screens in the basement all clean for next year.


----------



## StarSong

Went to the library to drop off the DVDs I got last week and to pick up the ones I ordered for pickup this week.  A 30 second encounter, both of us masked and separated by a large table.  Gotta hand it to the public libraries.  Lots of smart people working together to figure things out.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@StarSong ,I agree with what you said about the library. Ours does a fantastic job. We order the DVDs online and make an appointment. They are waiting on a table in a paper bag on the library porch. They said they clean each DVD and when they are returned  and they wait 3 days before putting them out for someone else. I still go over them with sanitizer just to be sure.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Went to the library to drop off the DVDs I got last week and to pick up the ones I ordered for pickup this week.  A 30 second encounter, both of us masked and separated by a large table.  Gotta hand it to the public libraries.  Lots of smart people working together to figure things out.


I haven't been near a library since last year


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been near a library since last year


Agreed.  Ours are still closed.


----------



## moviequeen1

In the basement of my building is our 'community library',with shelves of books arranged by topic/author.One of the residents is in charge of it
.Whenever I'm finished with a book I've bought, no longer want in my bookcase,I take downstairs.There are 2 bins 'donated' 'returned'.
I have no need to go to my childhood local library which is a block from my apt building.The last time I was in there  maybe 5 yrs ago.It basically looks the same from the outside,inside also the same   except now there are computers,copying machine


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been near a library since last year


Here's the process: 
I go online, look at their catalog just as I did in 2019. I order whatever of their books or DVDs I want. If they're not stocked in my branch, the large entity that is Los Angeles Public Libraries ships it to that branch. If it's not being lent out at that time, I usually get an email within a week advising me it's arrived. Sometimes I have to wait for it to be returned from another patron. 

When I get the email that it's reached the branch I designated for pickup, I select an appointment from their website to pick up the materials. There are usually open time slots within 3-4 days. 

On pickup day, I mask up and go to the entry door of the library. They open the door, I tell them my last name, they hand me a paper bag with my items in it and I leave. If I have things to return I go to a different area and drop those books/DVDs in a slot. The library holds them for about five days before processing them (safety measure for the librarians). 

It's a pretty good system. Feels very safe.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going to get the ever popular mammogram.  

Watching the counting of the votes, still.  I think this will be the last day I watch until, if I am still alive and if the world is still populated with people and if I still have a brain and a tv and a house that houses my tv, 2022.  When the mid term elections roll around; I will watch the count again.

I like to watch.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Going to get the ever popular mammogram.
> 
> Watching the counting of the votes, still.  I think this will be the last day I watch until, if I am still alive and if the world is still populated with people and if I still have a brain and a tv and a house that houses my tv, 2022.  When the mid term elections roll around; I will watch the count again.
> 
> I like to watch.


Great to hear you've chosen to have the mammogram  ...when are you going ?...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Great to hear you've chosen to have the mammogram  ...when are you going ?...


Couple of hours.  I hate it, but like two years ago I have driven myself crazy with the fear, yes I have to admit it, fear of another surgery in that area.  Despite that fear, due to everyone’s support, I am bitting the bullet and going.  . Last time though, last time.  Thanks @hollydolly


----------



## Aunt Bea

I advertised a free piece of furniture on Nextdoor this morning and now I'm waiting for a nibble.

_“Will you walk into my parlour?” said the Spider to the Fly,
“‘Tis the prettiest little parlour that ever you did spy;
The way into my parlour is up a winding stair,
And I have many curious things to shew when you are there.” _- Mary Howitt


----------



## RadishRose

My plan for today is to clean out the fridge and wash it inside and out. I want to vacuum as well. I plan to make a small cod fish chowder.

Yesterday I went out for a just few groceries; some fresh grape tomatoes, blueberries and the fish mainly.

The weather here has been gorgeous these last few days; sunny and in the mid to high 60's.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@RadishRose fish chowder sounds great.  We have been having beautiful weather in New Jersey as well.  I would like a bit more fall like weather though especially since my next big project is raking leaves. 
I don't like the thought of dripping with sweat while I rake.


----------



## Pecos

Today is "field day Friday" and I have a standing date with the vacuum and a scrub brush. I will probably go get takeout for dinner (big times).


----------



## debodun

Cleaned out the rain gutters and mulched leaves in the front yard. That's enough for today! When I tell people I get out on the roof and lean over and scoop out the leaves in the gutters, they are amazed. To me it's better that trying to climb up and down on a ladder. A few weeks ago my cousin fall off a ladder helping my aunt. He wasn't badly injured, but he's sore and he's a big strong man. Here's a photo my mom took of me doing it one year - from my hair color, I' say it was nearly 30 years ago.


----------



## jujube

Sitting in the ER for the last three hours.  Just got up here to mom's house last night and here we are already.  It's going to be a long month.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Cleaned out the rain gutters and mulched leaves in the front yard. That's enough for today! When I tell people I get out on the roof and lean over and scoop out the leaves in the gutters, they are amazed. To me it's better that trying to climb up and down on a ladder. A few weeks ago my cousin fall off a ladder helping my aunt. He wasn't badly injured, but he's sore and he's a big strong man. Here's a photo my mom took of me doing it one year - from my hair color, I' say it was nearly 30 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 132200


Be careful up there, Deb.


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> Be careful up there, Deb.


All done for another year. PHEW! What guys charge for doing this is ridiculous. For 30 minutes of my time and free effort, I can still do it myself.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it looks like we're all in cleaning mode today.   I've just cleared the livingroom of furniture except the sofas  and  heavy stuff  and vac'd all the way through  so hubs can shampoo the carpets , stairs and landing... which he's  just getting ready to do now..

I'll pop the doormats in the washing machine after I've had this few minutes sit down with a cuppa char..

It's been a sunny day here but not especially so..  with a high of 51 deg...


----------



## 911

I went to the State Police Academy this morning to watch the Cadets go through their driver training. What a bunch of bozos. This is not a good class and I overheard the one Instructor talking about releasing 6 Cadets later today. It's a heartache and shattered dreams for them, but if you don't have it, they can't fake it and put you out there. Maybe try the local police department where you live. Their standards aren't quite as high as the state police's are.


----------



## Sliverfox

Nothing better to do than  scrub floors today.
Sunshine shows up all the  dirt the Swifter didn't get.

So not looking forward to another lock  down this Winter.


----------



## Aneeda72

Finished watching the vote count, think I’ll go watch grass grow.


----------



## hollydolly

Today. I had to drive to and from the airport ...about 40 minutes each way.  Nice drive for a change  because of the lockdown, there wasn't the volume of traffic that there usually is on the airport roads

On the way back I stopped for some shopping at the Farm shop.. and got some nice sweets , pastries and cake  for Christmas ..







 I got a pack each of the Meringue Kisses... hazelnut and raspberry flavour..

The organic butcher store at the farm shop had a queue 1/4 mile long... 

Also at the farm-shop I took pictures of these little  fellas.....so cute.. I was leaning on the fence singing ''Little Donkey '' to them...


----------



## MarciKS

Having my thanksgiving dinner early this year. Might be the only chance I get.


----------



## win231

I'm doing some housecleaning.  We're celebrating two birthdays at my place & having 6 people over.  The birthday guy & his wife are in their 80's & I'm making a big fruit salad & my sister is bringing the pastries & other goodies I can't have.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Today. I had to drive to and from the airport ...about 40 minutes each way.  Nice drive for a change  because of the lockdown, there wasn't the volume of traffic that there usually is on the airport roads
> 
> On the way back I stopped for some shopping at the Farm shop.. and got some nice sweets , pastries and cake  for Christmas ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pack each of the Meringue Kisses... hazelnut and raspberry flavour..
> 
> The organic butcher store at the farm shop had a queue 1/4 mile long...
> 
> Also at the farm-shop I took pictures of these little  fellas.....so cute.. I was leaning on the fence singing ''Little Donkey '' to them...


Well (LOL), are we going to get a audio clip of you singing "Little Donkey"?


----------



## debodun

Cleaned out the window wells where a lot of leaf debris accumulates (thinking about getting window well covers). Still kind of mucky in the bottoms.



Started to mulch the leaves in the backyard, but the mower ran out of gas about a  quarter of the way through. I'll have to stop on my way back from church tomorrow and get a tad more gas.


----------



## Lewkat

Just came in from sitting outside reading my book and enjoying this perfect Indian Summer we are having.


----------



## Don M.

Our dishwasher door was flopping open, instead of lowering slowly....the friction pads were worn out.   So I ordered 4 a few days ago on EBAY....$1.50 each.  I replaced both, and now have a spare set if that happens again.  Another example of how a few minutes watching a UTube video can save me a bunch of money by Not having to call a repairman....a quick and easy 15 minute job.


----------



## JimBob1952

Went for bike ride with my wife.  Hit golf balls and practiced short game.  Buying wine and snacks, cleaning up backyard for drinks with friends.  Absolutely beautiful day here.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Well (LOL), are we going to get a audio clip of you singing "Little Donkey"?


lol... not a chance... even the subjects of my serenading weren't overly impressed...


----------



## debodun

I though of the song "Donkey Serenade".


----------



## hollydolly

I've never heard that song before , @debodun ..


----------



## Pappy

We re-organized our kitchen this am. Too much stuff on the counters.  Now, watching college football.


----------



## PamfromTx

A bit of celebrating.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## moviequeen1

I've took advantage of the unseasonable warm weather today by taking a couple of walks
On my mid morning walk,I went a couple of blocks near where my close friends,Marcia&Dave live.As I was turning the corner,there they were walking family dog 'Aker'. I yelled 'Hey buddy boy',his ears perked up,as I came towards him he started wagging his tail. We walked to the house,Marcia sat on a chair on their porch as Dave started raking up leaves,'buddy boy' was lying down on porch in the sunshine,content
This afternoon,I walked around our apt building complex 3 times,saw/talked with couple residents  who were sitting in the back garden.We  social distanced,wore our masks


----------



## Knight

Ground some boneless chuck for future meals, & am about to take a slab of Salmon out of the smoker. Want to see what mesquite smoked Salmon is like.


----------



## RiverM55

I just got off work a bit ago. We been workin short with lots of overtime as the virus closes in. I'm done wore out. I'm off a couple days. Reckon I'll sleep.


----------



## Devi

Oh yes, I forgot. One of the first things I did was dump my birthday watch — a Citizen no-wind version — into a glass of water! I fished it out, dried the leather wrist strap as best I could, and luckily for me, the leather dried perfectly (no stiffness) and surprisingly the watch works perfectly! (It's not a diving watch, or whatever you call those.)

So, if you ever have problems with a watch, just dump it in water!


----------



## hollydolly

Well... I haven't seen my only daughter for well over a year due to Covid-19  restrictions on flying... Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half..I have to take her back early hours of Wednesday morning... she can't spend any more time here, because this trip is only permitted under lockdown rules as a ''work trip''...but never have we been apart for so long so I'm just stoked to have her here even only for a short time..

We're going to look at  property today for her  because she's selling up and coming home  before Christmas this year, after  being away for 11 years....


----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> Went to the dentist this morning. On the way back I thought I pick up my wristwatch I had dropped off yesterday to be repaired. The jeweler said to come back today, but when I walked in he said "You're early!" This was almost 11 am. He indicated that the watch wasn't ready and to come back tomorrow. I pointed out, needlessly, that he said to come back today and then added, "I'm here now." He reiterated that it wasn't ready and to come back tomorrow. We went around a few times on this carousel, but I guess if it isn't ready, it isn't ready. If he'd get off the phone, maybe he could do some work. He was on the phone yesterday and today when I walked in, and from what I heard, it wasn't business-related.



I went back and the watch still wasn't ready. He couldn't even remember my bringing it in. He asked if he had given me a claim check, which he hadn't. He looked around his shop for about 20 minutes and couldn't find it (this is a shop smaller than my bedroom). I was getting more miffed by the second. I finally said that I had brought it in in a small gold-colored box. Then all of a sudden he remembered it. Then he fussed around with it about 15 more minutes. All told, three trips to the jewelry shop, about an hour of my time and $5. I wonder how he stays in business.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well... I haven't seen my only daughter for well over a year due to Covid-19  restrictions on flying... Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half..I have to take her back early hours of Wednesday morning... she can't spend any more time here, because this trip is only permitted under lockdown rules as a ''work trip''...but never have we been apart for so long so I'm just stoked to have her here even only for a short time..
> 
> We're going to look at  property today for her  because she's selling up and coming home  before Christmas this year, after  being away for 11 years....


I'm so excited for you. Have a wonderful time, Hols. I hope the property is perfect for your daughter's needs.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went for my early walk this morning around 6:45,already was 60,no wind,refreshing
As usual,this morning I called Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are,if they are using the calendar of events that was sent out.The programs we offer are either by phone or zoom 
The rest of my day,mid morning long walk in the unseasonable warm sunny day temps, in low 70's.This afternoon sat out in the community garden with couple of residents.I think tomorrow will be the last day of sunshine/warmth,then back to reality when temps by end of the week will be in the 50's,which is our avg temp this time of yr


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been busy rearranging the den/library/spare bedroom in my apartment with an eye towards eventually moving to smaller quarters.  When I'm finished the approx. 12'x12' space should approximate the space I would have as a living room in a small senior apartment.

One more day of actual work moving furniture and then it becomes more of a mental tug of war on deciding what small items to keep and what to dispose of.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Well... I haven't seen my only daughter for well over a year due to Covid-19  restrictions on flying... Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half..I have to take her back early hours of Wednesday morning... she can't spend any more time here, because this trip is only permitted under lockdown rules as a ''work trip''...but never have we been apart for so long so I'm just stoked to have her here even only for a short time..
> 
> We're going to look at  property today for her  because she's selling up and coming home  before Christmas this year, after  being away for 11 years....


That's wonderful! I am happy for you all!
Does she have an offer on her property yet @hollydolly ?


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Just came in from sitting outside reading my book and enjoying this perfect Indian Summer we are having.


Isn't just gorgeous?!


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I've never heard that song before , @debodun ..


I never want to hear it again. (at least not by her)


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I finally made it through my pile of paper clutter. Most of it went where? In the garbage can of course. Today I hope to get started on my storage room downstairs. It is too full of stuff.


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Isn't just gorgeous?!


You bet.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Share the warmth is happening in the town where I work. Yesterday 5 residents received winter clothing donations distributed by Catholic Charities. Today I drive residents to Walmart and the Dollar Store to shop and pick up supplies. Friday, I drive another group of 5 residents to Catholic Charities for coats, boots, gloves etc.


----------



## Hangaround

Today about to go on a morning walk with my wife, then conference calls and a Q1 and Q2 2021 bid prep for a large customer. Also, plan to catch the Joker. He broke out of Arkham Asylum last night again. What a pest. And my cape and tights are at the cleaners to boot!


----------



## jujube

I just took a long walk and now I'm sitting in a butterfly garden listening to a bubbling fountain. In five minutes, it's back to my mom's house where I'm in Hell.  That's life.


----------



## Sliverfox

Still scrubbing floors,,putting a finish coat on them.
Makes them shine,, which puts a smile on my face.
Wondering how long that  finish coat will last this winter?


----------



## Furryanimal

I had breakfast at Boswells cafe.Two sausages,Two large Bacon rashers,two enormous fried eggs,baked beans and chips.Yes-chips.For breakfast.
And filled in  a track and trace form.Other than that it was nice to feel normal for once.


----------



## Hangaround

Furryanimal said:


> I had breakfast at Boswells cafe.Two sausages,Two large Bacon rashers,two enormous fried eggs,baked beans and chips.Yes-chips.For breakfast.
> And filled in  a track and trace form.Other than that it was nice to feel normal for once.


 Ever had baked beans for breakfast. That’s a man sized meal!


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up 'late 'this morning 7:10 which I don't do often,got dressed before breakfast then took my early walk to the corner and back
After breakfast,I strolled 6 blocks to/from local grocery store'Price Rite' needed 4 items.It was absolutely beautiful,unseasonably warm morning,temp was 70.I was looking at the trees that had changed color as I walked
After lunch&nap,it was warmer 75,so I switched into shorts then walked around the block,alas  today is last day of our 'indian summer' beautiful weather


----------



## PamfromTx

Preparing ourselves for a lockdown; lots to do today.


----------



## bowmore

Worked at the hospice fixing medical equipment.  Then went to work on the switch engine. Would not start, know there is a problem in the fuel system. Then stopped at Yanni's to pick up gyros for dinner.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up at 7,got dressed to take my early walk before breakfast
It was cloudy/breezy,with light rain temps in the low 60's,not much traffic because of Veteran's Day holiday
This week's 'road trip' with Mary going to Target
I'll take an afternoon walk if its not raining,rest of my day read NYT,after dinner tackle the daily puzzle or read my book


----------



## Pappy

I think the wife wants to move furniture and clean living room. 
Maybe she’ll forget about it....


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> That's wonderful! I am happy for you all!
> Does she have an offer on her property yet @hollydolly ?


She's sold it ..RR, ..  only a few weeks until  the buyers  move in... in the meantime my daughter is finishing up the business etc.. and clearing out her home ready to load the removal truck. She has a big buiness, and 2 houses to empty so she's been hard at it for the last few weeks.. in the meantime she's still running the business until the handover..


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I never want to hear it again. (at least not by her)


hahha... nor me...


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> I had breakfast at Boswells cafe.Two sausages,Two large Bacon rashers,two enormous fried eggs,baked beans and chips.Yes-chips.For breakfast.
> And filled in  a track and trace form.Other than that it was nice to feel normal for once.


I would never have chips for brekkie.. but I'm chuffed for you that you're back out into freedom again... !

We're still in lockdown, but aside from  non essential shops, and gyms being closed you wouldn't tell. 
My daughter returned to Spain today after 2 days here.. she was stunned at how lax we are about lockdown compared to the Spanish. She didn't have her temp taken at the airport this morning for example .. albeit they did have Track & trace..  whereas when she landed in Malaga.. she had temp taken 3 times between leaving the plane and  getting through Passport control..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I'm so excited for you. Have a wonderful time, Hols. I hope the property is perfect for your daughter's needs.


Unfortunately the property was a HUGE disappointment... , so we're going to have to look again.. but we have very little time to do it, and she's further hampered by having 3 dogs, most landlords with decent properties won't accept dogs.

She just needs a short term rental  to give her some breathing space to look for her forever home  to buy


----------



## hollydolly

Hangaround said:


> Ever had baked beans for breakfast. That’s a man sized meal!


almost every Brit has had Baked beans for breakfast at some time.. usually on Toast 







...also add grated cheese.. or an egg on top.. and you have a very protein and fibre filled breakfast


----------



## Knight

Reflecting on some of the posts others post. Thankful I don't have problems.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mulched leaves with the riding mower...


----------



## Manatee

We are closely watching hurricane ETA as it approaches our area.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going over to my sons to pick up the lottery ticket he bought me, drawing is tonight.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I just took a long walk and now I'm sitting in a butterfly garden listening to a bubbling fountain. In five minutes, it's back to my mom's house where I'm in Hell.  That's life.


If I were with my mother I too would be in hell, I hope you escape soon.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately the property was a HUGE disappointment... , so we're going to have to look again.. but we have very little time to do it, and she's further hampered by having 3 dogs, most landlords with decent properties won't accept dogs.
> 
> She just needs a short term rental  to give her some breathing space to look for her forever home  to buy



So happy for you @hollydolly  ... having your daughter live near you again.   Nice!!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half.
> 
> We're going to look at  property today for her  *because she's selling up and coming home  before Christmas this year*, after  being away for 11 years....


What?  What's this?  Just now saw this Holly.  How fantastic!  I'm very happy for you. ❤


----------



## Pepper

Oh, came here to answer the OP question................
Nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What?  What's this?  Just now saw this Holly.  How fantastic!  I'm very happy for you. ❤


thanks muchly Pepper......


----------



## jujube

Aneeda72 said:


> If I were with my mother I too would be in hell, I hope you escape soon.



It's not so much my mom as it is my mom's situation. 

She's dying. She's in pain. She vomits for hours. It's the trips to the ER. She wants to die at home, so we have Hospice in charge.  They're wonderful but they're not there 24 hours a day.  I am or my sister is.  This month I'm the primary caregiver with an hour or so of respite a day.

Mom's balky about her meds. "Oh, that won't work!"  "How do you know? You've only tried it once." "Well, I don't like it!" Etc, etc.


One expert says she has a month, another says it could go on for a while.  She wants to go but I don't think she can let go. I can't stand seeing her suffering like this.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> almost every Brit has had Baked beans for breakfast at some time.. usually on Toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also add grated cheese.. or an egg on top.. and you have a very protein and fibre filled breakfast


In another place one of our American friends-quite seriously -asked for a beans on toast recipe,
so i said toast and butter bread.Heat beans.Put on toast.
But apparently people put all sorts of things on the beans.Sacrilege!


----------



## Ken N Tx

I need to do some work down, in the barn on one of my tractors, before the weather changes this week-end..


----------



## Wren

I’ve taken to getting up and out earlier than usual to avoid the crowds, so this morning found me in my favourite park, drinking coffee and reading my newspaper in the sunshine at 10am, picked up some shopping on the way home and just checking out the forums before a snack and heading off to meet a friend in her lunch break

Enjoy your day all


----------



## chic

Cooking a new recipe for a chicken, zucchini and potato soup which is thick and creamy and I hope as tasty as it looks. And the usual cleaning chores.


----------



## jujube

Oh, it just gets better and better (sarcasm alert).  

I get a call this morning. The Spousal Equivalent thinks he's having a heart attack and is carted off to the hospital.

 I get my sister to take over with mom, throw some stuff in the car and drive 8 hours in the rain (compliments of Tropical Storm Eta) to come home. 

Luckily, it wasn't a heart attack,  it was his gall bladder which is going bye-bye as i type this. 

 I'll get him out tomorrow, take care of him for a few days and then it's back to Misery Manor.

Oh, and his son's wife has Covid. 

Isn't it time for 2020 to be over?  I can't take much more excitement.


----------



## Hangaround

Furryanimal said:


> In another place one of our American friends-quite seriously -asked for a beans on toast recipe,
> so i said toast and butter bread.Heat beans.Put on toast.
> But apparently people put all sorts of things on the beans.Sacrilege!


I’d put Tabasco sauce on it. Yes, I’ll show myself out. Lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> It's not so much my mom as it is my mom's situation.
> 
> She's dying. She's in pain. She vomits for hours. It's the trips to the ER. She wants to die at home, so we have Hospice in charge.  They're wonderful but they're not there 24 hours a day.  I am or my sister is.  This month I'm the primary caregiver with an hour or so of respite a day.
> 
> Mom's balky about her meds. "Oh, that won't work!"  "How do you know? You've only tried it once." "Well, I don't like it!" Etc, etc.
> 
> 
> One expert says she has a month, another says it could go on for a while.  She wants to go but I don't think she can let go. I can't stand seeing her suffering like this.


So sorry I misunderstood, I hope she has a peaceful passing, it is all any of us can ask for.


----------



## Aneeda72

throwing myself a pity party


----------



## Hangaround

Furryanimal said:


> In another place one of our American friends-quite seriously -asked for a beans on toast recipe,
> so i said toast and butter bread.Heat beans.Put on toast.
> But apparently people put all sorts of things on the beans.Sacrilege!


I’d put Tabasco sauce on it. Yes, I’ll show myself out now....


----------



## Furryanimal

I was up early....Iceland delivered my shop at 6.30am!


----------



## Hangaround

Furryanimal said:


> I was up early....Iceland delivered my shop at 6.30am!


Iceland delivered my shop?


----------



## hollydolly

Hangaround said:


> I’d put Tabasco sauce on it. Yes, I’ll show myself out. Lol.


yes that's very popular too..many people add tobasco sauce to beans ...or Worcestershire sauce


----------



## hollydolly

Hangaround said:


> Iceland delivered my shop?


Iceland is a frozen food store...


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Oh, it just gets better and better (sarcasm alert).
> 
> I get a call this morning. The Spousal Equivalent thinks he's having a heart attack and is carted off to the hospital.
> 
> I get my sister to take over with mom, throw some stuff in the car and drive 8 hours in the rain (compliments of Tropical Storm Eta) to come home.
> 
> Luckily, it wasn't a heart attack,  it was his gall bladder which is going bye-bye as i type this.
> 
> I'll get him out tomorrow, take care of him for a few days and then it's back to Misery Manor.
> 
> Oh, and his son's wife has Covid.
> 
> Isn't it time for 2020 to be over?  I can't take much more excitement.


I absolutely agree with you...not only Covid.._only ? _but this year has been hell in many other ways too... just horrendous !..I'm praying to everything holy that when this year ends the new year will bring us peace and  good health ...


----------



## Furryanimal

Hangaround said:


> Iceland delivered my shop?


Yes.....well known frozen food store


----------



## Hangaround

Furryanimal said:


> Yes.....well known frozen food store


Ah, I see. Well, I learned something!


----------



## Hangaround

hollydolly said:


> yes that's very popular too..many people add tobasco sauce to beans ...or Worcestershire sauce


You’ll have to try Frank’s Red Hot or Slap Yo Mama (a spice blend).


----------



## RiverM55

Evenin. Things continue to get worse and we are in serious danger of being overwhelmed. We have 6 fellow workers out with the virus. Being in environmental services is just as bad as direct care. We got raises recently for working so diligently. I spend most of my time exhausted but I keep on goin.

I been workin various shifts so I never know when I'm goin to be around. I hope y'all are doin alright and holdin up under pressure. I hate that I can't be here more to visit. Night y'all.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45,doubt I'll be able to take any more walks today because of the high wind warning for most of WNY .
I'm thinking of washing the furniture in living rm/bedrm with Murphy's Oil Soap ,rest of day read the paper,read my book


----------



## hollydolly

RiverM55 said:


> Evenin. Things continue to get worse and we are in serious danger of being overwhelmed. We have 6 fellow workers out with the virus. Being in environmental services is just as bad as direct care. We got raises recently for working so diligently. I spend most of my time exhausted but I keep on goin.
> 
> I been workin various shifts so I never know when I'm goin to be around. I hope y'all are doin alright and holdin up under pressure. I hate that I can't be here more to visit. Night y'all.


Take good care of yourself @RiverM55


----------



## Ken N Tx

Going to install a new dishwasher we bought yesterday..

Waiting on a power cord from Amazon..


----------



## hollydolly

So far this morning, I've spoken to my daughter  in Spain, and my o/h has given her some advice regard a new car she's about to buy...

We've vac'd all throughout the house.. .. emptied water out of all the decorative pot plants hanging on the trellis in the garden,  after several days of torrential rain.


Struggled to get a king size duvet  back into a Vacuum storage bag...  ( my whole right side is out of action at the moment)

Fixed my email problems on this computer.. what a palaver.. ...

Watched as my neighbour ran everywhere trying to find their escaped dog... (finally found it after it had followed another family home)

Made some bacon sandwiches

Hubs is now working in the barn repairing some  wooden shelves which have been attacked by damp

..and it's only 2.30pm


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> So far this morning, I've spoken to my daughter  in Spain, and my o/h has given her some advice regard a new car she's about to buy...
> 
> We've vac'd all throughout the house.. .. emptied water out of all the decorative pot plants hanging on the trellis in the garden,  after several days of torrential rain.
> 
> 
> Struggled to get a king size duvet  back into a Vacuum storage bag...  ( my whole right side is out of action at the moment)
> 
> Fixed my email problems on this computer.. what a palaver.. ...
> 
> Watched as my neighbour ran everywhere trying to find their escaped dog... (finally found it after it had followed another family home)
> 
> Made some bacon sandwiches
> 
> Hubs is now working in the barn repairing some  wooden shelves which have been attacked by damp
> 
> ..and it's only 2.30pm


Did you hurt your back again @hollydolly?


----------



## Sliverfox

Rain today.
Hubby & I went out  foraging  for  canning lids, with no luck.

Have a few lids left over from  making tomato sauces.
Want to can some deer meat this year,, if hubby or son get lucky.

Rest of today  may be a lazy day.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you hurt your back again @hollydolly?


yes, unfortunately   Aneeda..  I had a very bad fall 2 weeks ago . I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and a hairline fracture of the sternum.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> yes, unfortunately   Aneeda..  I had a very bad fall 2 weeks ago . I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and a hairline fracture of the sternum.


So sorry you are still in pain from that fall, Hols. Meanwhile, try not to strain yourself!


----------



## StarSong

I feel like a slug after reading all these testimonies of dawn-to-dusk cleaning, cooking, home and yard projects, canning, and more.  

If I do an hour's worth of extra cleaning (like completely cleaning the fridge) I reward myself with the rest of the day off.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> So sorry you are still in pain from that fall, Hols. Meanwhile, try not to strain yourself!


I'm really unable to do most things Pinks.. without serious pain, even coughing or sneezing is agony, so I have little choice but to do as little as possible. While my daughter was here I drove her around for 2 days , on the day she left I almost collapsed with the extra strain I put on the injury..so now I'm doing my best to do as little as possible until she arrives here again in 3 weeks time


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes, unfortunately   Aneeda..  I had a very bad fall 2 weeks ago . I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and a hairline fracture of the sternum.


Oh no!  I am so sorry.  How long do these injuries take to heal?  Why are you doing stuff?

Do you know why you fell?  And, I suppose there is nothing the docs can do?  I am such a baby, I would be doing nothing until I healed.  Oh, wait, hmm, I would be doing less than nothing, cause I pretty much do nothing now .

Feel better, hope you got pills to make you feel better.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Feel better, hope you got pills to make you feel better.


If so, @hollydolly, are you willing to share?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh no!  I am so sorry.  How long do these injuries take to heal?  Why are you doing stuff?
> 
> Do you know why you fell?  And, I suppose there is nothing the docs can do?  I am such a baby, I would be doing nothing until I healed.  Oh, wait, hmm, I would be doing less than nothing, cause I pretty much do nothing now .
> 
> Feel better, hope you got pills to make you feel better.


I have to have frozen packs on the injured areas every 2 hours ( which I do) .. take anti- inflammatories, ( for a max of 10 days due to the potential for stomach bleeds)  and painkillers.. and expect to wait up to 2 months for it to heal... 

Yes I fell off the bed.. do not laugh, it's not what you think.. ..I stood on the bed to clean the coving around the ceiling with a duster , the mattress is very springy, I started to fall, and reached out to grab something to stop me falling, and missed, and I somersaulted into the air ( I've never even done that as a kid) but I did a full somersault worthy of a place on the olympic gymnastic team .. and down onto the floor onto my head and then onto my back.. !! It was singularly the most painful think that's ever happened to me including a 3 day labour!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, this morning, wife is making blueberry pancakes. I made a few sausage links, some fried potatoes and a nice Bloody Mary for breakfast. We will be watching both The Masters and NFL games.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I have to have frozen packs on the injured areas every 2 hours ( which I do) .. take anti- inflammatories, ( for a max of 10 days due to the potential for stomach bleeds)  and painkillers.. and expect to wait up to 2 months for it to heal...
> 
> Yes I fell off the bed.. do not laugh, it's not what you think.. ..I stood on the bed to clean the coving around the ceiling with a duster , the mattress is very springy, I started to fall, and reached out to grab something to stop me falling, and missed, and I somersaulted into the air ( I've never even done that as a kid) but I did a full somersault worthy of a place on the olympic gymnastic team .. and down onto the floor onto my head and then onto my back.. !! It was singularly the most painful think that's ever happened to me including a 3 day labour!!


Oh no! and you took another fall not too long before then, if I recall correctly. Do be careful, Hols


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Oh no! and you took another fall not too long before then, if I recall correctly. Do be careful, Hols


I did, yes... ...full on my face   out in the garden in June... !!  It tore up my shoulder which had only just recovered when I fell again... I have never fallen like this before in all my 65 years, and both of these especially this last one have now made me quite scared to walk around energetically as I would normally. I can now understand how older people get so nervous and take to using walking aids, after they've had a fall in fear of having another


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I did, yes... ...full on my face   out in the garden in June... !!  It tore up my shoulder which had only just recovered when I fell again... I have never fallen like this before in all my 65 years, and both of these especially this last one have now made me quite scared to walk around energetically as I would normally. I can now understand how older people get so nervous and take to using walking aids, after they've had a fall in fear of having another


I understand the nervousness after having falls during winter a couple of years ago. I'm very cautious of how and where I step now.

Hope you heal well. Take care


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Well, it's 11 AM, and Betty II is late for brunch-AGAIN!!! I still haven't picked out what script I want for my starring role. I told you to tell MGM, Sony and Warner that *I* would call them back later. Geesh!. If it's not Hollywood, it's the Pentagon calling. I'm out of the spy business. You'd think making a billion dollars would be hard, but investing it is a lot harder. My broker is driving me crazy.
Then I wake up, and can't find my teeth.


----------



## Hangaround

Watching the Masters a bit and putting down some wagers on NFL. Worked out and getting toward 15000 steps after a couple of days slacking.
Cleaning out my email and prepping for the week later tonight

went out last night and had a steak and vodka martini dinner. So bad for me but so good after all the strict living.


----------



## Lara

hollydolly said:


> ...I had a very bad fall 2 weeks ago . I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and a hairline fracture of the sternum.


Oh no Holly. You posted earlier, you are "praying to all things holy that the new year brings peace and good health". I'm praying that for you too...the sooner the better. I'm just catching up here as I've been listing and selling my home...and moving. Please take care of yourself. I've missed you.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yes, unfortunately   Aneeda..  I had a very bad fall 2 weeks ago . I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and a hairline fracture of the sternum.


I didn't know this mi chica!
I couldn't have forgotten, could I?
 I'm so sorry for your injury.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Oh no Holly. You posted earlier, you are "praying to all things holy that the new year brings peace and good health". I'm praying that for you too...the sooner the better. I'm just catching up here as I've been listing and selling my home...and moving. Please take care of yourself. I've missed you.


@Lara  good to see you again. Are you all moved in?  Are you happy with your new place?


----------



## Lara

I have moved into my daughters house out in the countryside since it's available for as long as I want she said. She moved to the beach. The beach is where I'm headed but having a hard time finding my "forever home" (I'll never move again, it wasn't easy). Missed you RadishRose.

@hollydolly , buy some "Brooks" tennis shoes. They're stylish, supportive, and super comfortable if you buy the more expensive model (it's worth it). Make sure they're the right size and not loose at all. Practice picking up your feet like marching, slow-down, and eat your greens for focus. I started doing all that and now I'm much better. They cost about $120 USdollars at DSW. If England doesn't have them then just search for supportive comfortable firm-fitting shoes....not too big, not too small.


----------



## Pepper

I Don't Want to do Laundry Today!  Yes, I Know it's all piled up, but I Don't Want to Do It!  Lemme alone, OK? Go Away, Stop Bothering Me!

(That's me talking to myself, or should I say whining?)


----------



## Pecos

Pepper said:


> I Don't Want to do Laundry Today!  Yes, I Know it's all piled up, but I Don't Want to Do It!  Lemme alone, OK? Go Away, Stop Bothering Me!
> 
> (That's me talking to myself, or should I say whining?)


I did our dark clothes this morning and LOL, survived the ordeal.

On the other hand, in your case that laundry will be perfectly happy sitting in the basket patiently waiting for you. It will not have hurt feelings. So, treat yourself to a day off, it is the final day of the Masters, and that is a always good excuse.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I didn't know this mi chica!
> I couldn't have forgotten, could I?
> I'm so sorry for your injury.


No  RR you didn't forget , I didn't tell you.. I didn't tell anyone outside the family... I just didn't want people thinking I was making a drama..


----------



## hollydolly

Lara said:


> Oh no Holly. You posted earlier, you are "praying to all things holy that the new year brings peace and good health". I'm praying that for you too...the sooner the better. I'm just catching up here as I've been listing and selling my home...and moving. Please take care of yourself. I've missed you.


Oooh I'm so pleased to see you mi amiga  Lara... and so glad you've managed to get moved now too to the country .... this forum is not the same without you.. ...

As for the shoes.. I'll have a search for those, never heard of them so I'm not sure if they're available here but I'll look. In the last instance, they wouldn't have helped me because I was on the bed, therefore no shoes.. but anyhoo, I'll go research..


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> I have to have frozen packs on the injured areas every 2 hours ( which I do) .. take anti- inflammatories, ( for a max of 10 days due to the potential for stomach bleeds)  and painkillers.. and expect to wait up to 2 months for it to heal...
> 
> Yes I fell off the bed.. do not laugh, it's not what you think.. ..I stood on the bed to clean the coving around the ceiling with a duster , the mattress is very springy, I started to fall, and reached out to grab something to stop me falling, and missed, and I somersaulted into the air ( I've never even done that as a kid) but I did a full somersault worthy of a place on the olympic gymnastic team .. and down onto the floor onto my head and then onto my back.. !! It was singularly the most painful think that's ever happened to me including a 3 day labour!!


Ouch, that hurts even to read about.
Take care of yourself and recover.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Ouch, that hurts even to read about.
> Take care of yourself and recover.


Thanks Pecos...   I've been trying my best for the last 2 weeks.. it seems only time will heal me..


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
Very sorry to hear this.  I wish you a speedy healing, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Very sorry to hear this.  I wish you a speedy healing, no matter how long it takes.


thanks Pepper, I appreciate that very much


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, I hope you'll be twirling like a prima ballerina again soon.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, I hope you'll be twirling like a prima ballerina again soon.


 cheers m'dear... so do I


----------



## moviequeen1

Holly sending get well wishes&prayers,take care of yourself
This morning,I did motivate myself to wash furniture in living&bedrm.After lunch& nap I did venture outside,walked 2 times around the apt complex,the winds had picked up a bit.The winds are really howling at the moment.


----------



## Furryanimal

I’ve been to Boswells for breakfast again and this week i paid extra to add some hash browns,And i had a cup of minted hot chocolate which was wonderful.
I say get out and eat .....it’s amazing to have some normality....and you can’t wear a mask when eating!


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I have aspirations to do some things today but don't know if I'll get to them all.  Thinking of getting a few things at the grocers, doing a load of laundry, continuing to make the birdies playlist, eating and maybe a nap or two.  I don't have "normal" hours now.  Hopefully I'll get to everything by tomorrow.


----------



## StarSong

My daughter's family came yesterday.  I chatted with her while making an apple cake and then dinner with her little ones.  Son-in-law and hubby set up our new TV. 

The sound of strong winds woke me up early (4:30) so a nap will probably be in my future today.  I'll also need to sweep and mop the kitchen due to some flour and cinnamon spills during the cake making portion of our afternoon.    

p.s.  When my boys were little, DH & I taught them to sit down on the toilet when peeing in their own or others' homes.  Thank goodness my daughter & SIL taught their son the same lesson. 

Unlike many of my friends, after my grandson visits the bathrooms don't stink from spattered urine. Another bonus - we've never had an issue of toilet seats being left up because the fellas in my family don't raise it. (My brother used to leave it up - can't tell you how many disgusting middle of the night "baths" I suffered through while growing up. Ugh...)


----------



## Aneeda72

Furryanimal said:


> I’ve been to Boswells for breakfast again and this week i paid extra to add some hash browns,And i had a cup of minted hot chocolate which was wonderful.
> I say get out and eat .....it’s amazing to have some normality....and you can’t wear a mask when eating!


Depends on where you live if you can SAFELY get out, take you masks off, and eat.  

@Furryanimal do you realize not everyone on the forum lives in your country.  We are experiencing extremely high rates of the virus, over 120,000 thousand a day.  Deaths are over 235,000 and climbing.  I would say more, but the rules of the forum constrain me.


----------



## Autumn

Hanging around here in order to avoid vacuuming the floors...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Depends on where you live if you can SAFELY get out, take you masks off, and eat.
> 
> @Furryanimal do you realize not everyone on the forum lives in your country.  We are experiencing extremely high rates of the virus, over 120,000 thousand a day.  Deaths are over 235,000 and climbing.  I would say more, but the rules of the forum constrain me.


 we are too... but I can't blame  @Furryanimal  for being excited to take his mask off in a cafe, after just being released from a second  severe lockdown in Wales.

Here in England we're still in lockdown until December...  no cafe's open


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> we are too... but I can't blame  @Furryanimal  for being excited to take his mask off in a cafe, after just being released from a second  severe lockdown in Wales.
> 
> Here in England we're still in lockdown until December...  no cafe's open


I am not blaming @Furryanimal for taking his mask off, furryanimal can do whatever Furryanimal wants.  But there is a responsibility not to encourage others to do the same, IMO.  Not everyone on the forum realizes they are speaking to someone in a different country.

We have 11,048,174 plus cases of the virus with 246,255 deaths; and counting. Part of the reason we are in this predicament is because many people only think only of themselves and those people refuse to wear masks, social distance, and follow simple health guidelines.  Their lack of compassion and caring for others drives me crazy.

Then they whine and want treatment when they catch the virus.  I am beginning to agree with my son.  As the health system overloads and older people get pushed to the side, those who have been non compliant should be given medical treatment last.  They chose their bed, now they can die it, my son”s opinion.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not blaming @Furryanimal for taking his mask off, furryanimal can do whatever Furryanimal wants.  But there is a responsibility not to encourage others to do the same, IMO.  Not everyone on the forum realizes they are speaking to someone in a different country.
> 
> We have 11,048,174 plus cases of the virus with 246,255 deaths; and counting. Part of the reason we are in this predicament is because many people only think only of themselves and those people refuse to wear masks, social distance, and follow simple health guidelines.  Their lack of compassion and caring for others drives me crazy.
> 
> Then they whine and want treatment when they catch the virus.  I am beginning to agree with my son.  As the health system overloads and older people get pushed to the side, those who have been non compliant should be given medical treatment last.  They chose their bed, now they can die it, my son”s opinion.


The law here says you can take your mask off in cafe or bar where you are eating and drinking.! TBF it's pretty impossible to eat and drink with a mask on!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> The law here says you can take your mask off in cafe or bar where you are eating and drinking.! TBF it's pretty impossible to eat and drink with a mask on!


Yup, you can take it off here as well.  Obviously eating and drinking, inside a restaurant, is more important than not catching the virus.  Besides the world has a surplus of people, time to lessen the load.


----------



## Geezerette

Just had a loud discussion  with the apt maintenance guy, second attempt trying to get my. toilet handle fixed right. Some wear on the old handle, which worked ok the 3 years I lived here until last Mon. Then he replaced it with a different handle,  appeared cheaper and poorer quality than what was there before. , gradually got harder to flush till it quit 4 am Sat. Tank lid off since then, have to hand-flush. Went round  and round today when he wanted to put the same kind back on it & I told him that was not acceptable. He said he had to talk to mgr  before he can do an upgrade.
I’ve worked hard to try to educate myself about all the basic home repairs. I used to do a lot of them in past I can’t physically do now. Arthritic hands.Tired of being treated  like I don’t know sh*t about how things work,what’s  wrong, what is a good job, what isn’t.

This guy has history of never getting things right the first time, always have to do at least 1 callback.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my mid morning walk,went down to the corner,crossed the street,put an envelope in the mailbx
I continued on my walk did a couple of blocks.I turned onto the street where my close friends,Marcia&Dave live,knocked on their door called out Marcia's name,she said'come on in'.The family dog,Aker aka 'my buddy boy'started to bark until he realized it was me,tail was wagging,bent down to hug him,he licked my nose
I had a nice visit/conversation with her,as I was walking home light snow flurries were falling,didin't stick but it was a cold outside around 40.As I was having lunch reading the NYT,in afternoon reading my book.I'll be tackling the daily NYT crossword puzzle after dinner


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I walked 3 blocks to the local 'Family Dollar' store for couple of items
On my afternoon walk,like yesterday I went over to Marcia&Dave's house because I had an article from today's NYT,thought they would like. I knocked on the door,walked in.Marcia always says to family dog Aker'look who's here'.My 'buddy boy' jumped off the sofa wagging his tail,as if he hadn't seen me in awhile-priceless


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk at 7,was a tad breezy but wasn't as cold as yesterday
This afternoon,my weekly 'road trip' with Mary,we went to Kohl's.I was looking at winter coats/turtlenecks,was going to get a xmas gift card for my friend,Alexei
What a mistake  that was,one of the entrances was closed,the line to the 4 cashiers was halfway around the corner,it wasn't moving.I stood there for 10min gave up,walked out .Mary felt bad,told her 'its not your fault'.I'll try again next wk,come in the morning which I usually do
After we got home,took a walk around the block to clear my head


----------



## mike4lorie

Today I winterized my tractor, and my gas weedeaters, still have a chainsaw to do and get the snowblower ready, and snowplow on the truck... Got the boat in the garage... and that's about all...


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning as usual,I called the Canopy of Neighbor members on my list to see how they are,to wish them a Happy Thanksgiving
Afterwards,my friend Mary&I went on a 'road trip' to Target,needed a couple of things.We decided to go today instead of  mid week. We both think on Weds,Gov Cuomo is going to announce the change of Covid zone color to RED,because we've had an upsurge of Covid cases in recent weeks. At present we are in Orange zone
After lunch&nap,went for a walk counted 7 people not wearing masks,just shook my head thinking' what a fool believes'


----------



## katlupe

Today, I have a hair appointment in early afternoon and after that I will be going grocery shopping. That's all I know for sure right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have done some cleaning and put out my few little Christmas decorations.  I usually wait until after Thanksgiving but I need a little boost of Christmas spirit this year more than ever. 

Next a shower and a quick trip to the grocery store.

When I get home I want to box up a few odds and ends of holiday dishes and decorations that I really don't need or use.  Better to send them to the charity shop than to keep them boxed up in the closet.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home for the weekend.... sitting in my cozy living room with my cat curled up in my lap...  sipping delicious coffee, reading my morning devotions and listening to the rain patter against the window.  Bliss


----------



## JustBonee

It's a rainy morning here too,    and I'm waiting for a break in the rain to take my dog for a short walk.  
I  have my apartment  decked out for the holidays,   and it makes things cheery on a dreary  day. 

Expecting some 'winter weather '  around here soon...  down  in the 30's ...   so it's time to dig out heavy jacket and  the doggy's wool sweater.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early walk around 6:45,it was still a bit dark out was wearing my yellow reflector vest,temps in the 40's
Shortly,I'll be going over to see my close friends,Marcia&Dave who live 2 blocks away for our weekly chat.They are my 'bflo family' really haven't had a chance to talk to see them during Thanksgiving I always wear my mask when I come into their house,to see and my fav dog'Aker my 'buddy boy'
My next door neighbor,Pat gave me as birthday gift,a gift card from our local co-op store,I'll be heading there today as well


----------



## MarciKS

I gotta work. I imagine we'll still be dealing with Thanksgiving leftovers for the weekend.


----------



## Furryanimal

Glued to TV sport.
Wales v England at rugby the big event.


----------



## mike4lorie

Been up for a while, getting caught up here... Just finished breakfast, think I am going to finish a wall that I cut out... Have to make a little area of the wall to hide electrical stuff...six inches down from the ceiling. Have to go down to the garage to get my Rip Saw, and screw gun... So, that's about all I am doing today I think...

Hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all
Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Just got all the stuff we've bought for my daughters' new rental all gathered up ready out of the barn  to load our van to take tomorrow.

We bought new curtains for all her windows .. and we're giving her 3 large area rugs that belonged to us.. and we also bought her a new shower unit because this landlord despite being my daughters' friend is dragging her heels about repairs..

We (hubs and I ) have to be there tomorrow to meet the removal truck with all her furniture.. goodness knows what time they'll arrive, but they're hoping to get off the Euro tunnel around 9am.. so about 2 hours after that with luck .

While we're there  waiting for the removal men to arrive I'll hang  all the new curtains, while hubs fits the new shower unit..

Hopefully she won't be in this rental for long before she finds her forever home

She  starts her epic 3 day drive late Monday night..arrives hopefully safely on Thursday  ,
She's so brave doing that journey alone... ..I'll be worried about her every minute of those 3 days


----------



## Rosemarie

I bought a kit to make a Christmas wreath and have been busy sewing all morning. However, I'm not very impressed with the result, so I might bin it and make one with my own materials. I have dies for an igloo, stars  and reindeer which I think will look good done in glittery felt. I'll have a go and see how it looks.


----------



## dobielvr

Well, I may finish cleaning the shower, but it looks like the Tilex did the job without me..

So, I'm just laying around so far, with no plans.  Unless, I get the urge to clean the kitchen...

For sure, I will be watching season 2 of Virgin River on Netflix.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Just got all the stuff we've bought for my daughters' new rental all gathered up ready out of the barn  to load our van to take tomorrow.
> 
> We bought new curtains for all her windows .. and we're giving her 3 large area rugs that belonged to us.. and we also bought her a new shower unit because this landlord despite being my daughters' friend is dragging her heels about repairs..
> 
> We (hubs and I ) have to be there tomorrow to meet the removal truck with all her furniture.. goodness knows what time they'll arrive, but they're hoping to get off the Euro tunnel around 9am.. so about 2 hours after that with luck .
> 
> While we're there  waiting for the removal men to arrive I'll hang  all the new curtains, while hubs fits the new shower unit..
> 
> Hopefully she won't be in this rental for long before she finds her forever home
> 
> She  starts her epic 3 day drive late Monday night..arrives hopefully safely on Thursday  ,
> She's so brave doing that journey alone... ..I'll be worried about her every minute of those 3 days


Safe travels and an angel on each bumper


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Just got all the stuff we've bought for my daughters' new rental all gathered up ready out of the barn  to load our van to take tomorrow.
> 
> We bought new curtains for all her windows .. and we're giving her 3 large area rugs that belonged to us.. and we also bought her a new shower unit because this landlord despite being my daughters' friend is dragging her heels about repairs..
> 
> We (hubs and I ) have to be there tomorrow to meet the removal truck with all her furniture.. goodness knows what time they'll arrive, but they're hoping to get off the Euro tunnel around 9am.. so about 2 hours after that with luck .
> 
> While we're there  waiting for the removal men to arrive I'll hang  all the new curtains, while hubs fits the new shower unit..
> 
> Hopefully she won't be in this rental for long before she finds her forever home
> 
> She  starts her epic 3 day drive late Monday night..arrives hopefully safely on Thursday  ,
> She's so brave doing that journey alone... ..I'll be worried about her every minute of those 3 days


@hollydolly  That's a long drive, but she's a smart cookie, so she will be okay, Hols. Of course, as a mum, you reserve the right to worry


----------



## MickaC

Grocery day.
Came out with a lot more than what was on my list......several really good unadvertised specials.
Butter was on the list........shortbread time......my favorite.

Had some enjoyment on the way home.
Turned onto a street and met up with 9 wild turkey hens.
Stopped and watched.
One reason why i stopped.......they weren't very interested in moving........they were nice to watch.
 Along with the deer population, we have quite a few turkeys in town.........not much snow.......so menu is good in town, along with spills from bird feeders.

Back to groceries........a good supply of stock......other than paper towel.
The store is keeping good control on how many shoppers are allowed in at one time........that's a good thing.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Just got all the stuff we've bought for my daughters' new rental all gathered up ready out of the barn  to load our van to take tomorrow.
> 
> We bought new curtains for all her windows .. and we're giving her 3 large area rugs that belonged to us.. and we also bought her a new shower unit because this landlord despite being my daughters' friend is dragging her heels about repairs..
> 
> We (hubs and I ) have to be there tomorrow to meet the removal truck with all her furniture.. goodness knows what time they'll arrive, but they're hoping to get off the Euro tunnel around 9am.. so about 2 hours after that with luck .
> 
> While we're there  waiting for the removal men to arrive I'll hang  all the new curtains, while hubs fits the new shower unit..
> 
> Hopefully she won't be in this rental for long before she finds her forever home
> 
> She  starts her epic 3 day drive late Monday night..arrives hopefully safely on Thursday  ,
> She's so brave doing that journey alone... ..I'll be worried about her every minute of those 3 days


Soooooooooooooo exciting Holly........Your baby's coming home. So happy for you.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Soooooooooooooo exciting Holly........Your baby's coming home. So happy for you.


 me too


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm preparing for our postponed Thanksgiving dinner for tomorrow. A week before the holiday my son was home with a bad cold. Of course I feared the worse but it turned out to be just a plain old head cold which my hubby and I caught. My cousin was going to come but I canceled. We are all better now and I just finished the pies and practically disinfected the whole house.                                                                                        
@hollydolly ,I know what you mean about your daughter travelling. A few years ago my daughter rented a huge truck when my son in law who was in the Coast Guard was reassigned to Oregon from Florida. He had to get there early so she drove by herself with my 3 year old grandson. 
She made it just fine as I'm sure your daughter will as well, but it can't stop the worry.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm preparing for our postponed Thanksgiving dinner for tomorrow. A week before the holiday my son was home with a bad cold. Of course I feared the worse but it turned out to be just a plain old head cold which my hubby and I caught. My cousin was going to come but I canceled. We are all better now and I just finished the pies and practically disinfected the whole house.
> @hollydolly *,I know what you mean about your daughter travelling. A few years ago my daughter rented a huge truck when my son in law who was in the Coast Guard was reassigned to Oregon from Florida. He had to get there early so she drove by herself with my 3 year old grandson.
> She made it just fine as I'm sure your daughter will as well, but it can't stop the worry.*


Yes you're so  right Ruth. She's got to drive 2 days through Spain  before getting to the very busy  port and channel ( Euro) underwater   Tunnel  in France .. and then one day travel ( including waiting time to board and time to get off the other end)   on the train   with her van, and  3 elderly dogs on board too...


----------



## Sunny

Early part of the day:  Got my new kindle set up. They don't make it easy, but once it's done, they sure make it easy to buy books! Well, I've gotta admit, the books are really cheap.

Later in the day: Went out for a walk. It is beautiful outside today.


----------



## Don M.

Today, I hopefully fixed my primary chainsaw.  I has been increasingly hard to start lately, so today I replace the ignition coil.  In past weeks, I've had to pull it a dozen times, or more, to get it started, and quite often it would flood out.  After installing the new coil, I gave it one pull on full choke, then went to half choke, and it started on the 3rd pull.   I'll try it again tomorrow, and hopefully that issue is resolved.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Yes you're so  right Ruth. She's got to drive 2 days through Spain  before getting to the very busy  port and channel Tunnel  in France .. and then one day travel  on the train underwater  with her van, and  3 elderly dogs on board too...


holly, is that channel tunnel to France where you see the White Cliffs of Dover?  This might not be the same thing, but I remember my mother and I taking a hovercraft on some channel to either get to London, or Paris.

This was back in the early 1980s, so my memory is sketchy...


----------



## needshave

Welding. Welding all day making wrought a iron fence to surround the house. Welding wrought iron fence panels in the welding fixtures I made, located in the carriage house, then haul the panels out and weld them to Steel post that I have set in concrete. AS of dinner time I still have 150 Lin. Ft of fence to build and install....Oh my.


----------



## needshave

Don M. said:


> Today, I hopefully fixed my primary chainsaw.  I has been increasingly hard to start lately, so today I replace the ignition coil.  In past weeks, I've had to pull it a dozen times, or more, to get it started, and quite often it would flood out.  After installing the new coil, I gave it one pull on full choke, then went to half choke, and it started on the 3rd pull.   I'll try it again tomorrow, and hopefully that issue is resolved.


Stihl?


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> holly, is that channel tunnel to France where you see the White Cliffs of Dover?  This might not be the same thing, but I remember my mother and I taking a hovercraft on some channel to either get to London, or Paris.
> 
> This was back in the early 1980s, so my memory is sketchy...


yes , it's 's the Euro ( Le Shuttle )  tunnel  from Calais in France to Folkestone in Kent  here in the  south east of England . ..and yes we used to have to travel either by Ferry to France or by Hovercraft, you remember that rightly  The hovercraft was much faster but also a lot smaller than the ship. Now you can just catch a train to travel all the way under the English Channel to France.. and the train takes vehicles on board as well

Vehicles inside the Euro tunnel train... ( remember this train is travelling all the way under the English channel from France to England)


----------



## dobielvr

Yes!!  I do recall hearing about the underwater tunnel sometime after we had been there, or in talks while we were there.

ETA:  I couldn't do that ^^^^...that hovercraft was scary enough for me. 
I remember the ferry now, too.  Had to stand on the back end so as not to get sick.


----------



## Don M.

needshave said:


> Stihl?


Yup, an MS 271.


----------



## needshave

Same Model as mine. Mine seems to take spells. normally starts on #5, was always #3 until recently. I have always used Super S Superfuel for Long term storage. I suspected that the fuel may be the issue,  but based on what you said It may be coil getting weak. I will see if I can source a test for it. Thanks


----------



## Don M.

needshave said:


> Same Model as mine. Mine seems to take spells. normally starts on #5, was always #3 until recently. I have always used Super S Superfuel for Long term storage. I suspected that the fuel may be the issue,  but based on what you said It may be coil getting weak. I will see if I can source a test for it. Thanks


I use only premium, 93 octane/no ethanol fuel, and Stihl synthetic oil, and if the saw is going to sit unused for several weeks, I drain the tank and run the saw until it uses up the remaining fuel in the carb.  It started acting up about 4 or 5 weeks ago, while I was cleaning up a bunch of dead trees for Winter firewood for our outdoor wood furnace.   I went out again last night, after Supper, and tried it, and it started up properly, so I think the coil was the culprit.  I've got enough wood built up to last for a couple of months, and I'll probably do some more sawing as the weather permits throughout the Winter....and whenever I'm out puttering around in my shop, I usually give it a few minutes of runtime.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Just got all the stuff we've bought for my daughters' new rental all gathered up ready out of the barn  to load our van to take tomorrow.
> 
> We bought new curtains for all her windows .. and we're giving her 3 large area rugs that belonged to us.. and we also bought her a new shower unit because this landlord despite being my daughters' friend is dragging her heels about repairs..
> 
> We (hubs and I ) have to be there tomorrow to meet the removal truck with all her furniture.. goodness knows what time they'll arrive, but they're hoping to get off the Euro tunnel around 9am.. so about 2 hours after that with luck .
> 
> While we're there  waiting for the removal men to arrive I'll hang  all the new curtains, while hubs fits the new shower unit..
> 
> Hopefully she won't be in this rental for long before she finds her forever home
> 
> She  starts her epic 3 day drive late Monday night..arrives hopefully safely on Thursday  ,
> She's so brave doing that journey alone... ..I'll be worried about her every minute of those 3 days


Ohhh be so very careful when hanging the curtains.  You are still sore and should be sitting in a recliner.  Don’t fall again!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes , it's 's the Euro ( Le Shuttle )  tunnel  from Calais in France to Folkestone in Kent  here in the  south east of England . ..and yes we used to have to travel either by Ferry to France or by Hovercraft, you remember that rightly  The hovercraft was much faster but also a lot smaller than the ship. Now you can just catch a train to travel all the way under the English Channel to France.. and the train takes vehicles on board as well
> 
> Vehicles inside the Euro tunnel train... ( remember this train is travelling all the way under the English channel from France to England)


How long does it take?


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> Early part of the day:  Got my new kindle set up. They don't make it easy, but once it's done, they sure make it easy to buy books! Well, I've gotta admit, the books are really cheap.
> 
> Later in the day: Went out for a walk. It is beautiful outside today.


I tried kindle unlimited for two months as it was only 99 cents and I had a credit.  I canceled it today as I don’t read fast or much any more and I couldn’t find a lot of books I like.  Between my computer game, housework, tv, naps, and the genealogy I should be doing; I run out of time.

I miss the dog and having a dog.  We discussed getting a very small dog, but so far have decided not as I am just not well enough at this time.  We may never get another dog again, which is sad.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yesterday, put our outside Christmas lights on the bushes in front of our apartment. I also put up the lighted green garland around our front door. Just like last Christmas, both of us (wife and I) were pretty sore after doing the bushes. One young lady, who lives on the third floor, was pretty amazed when I told her that we were going to put lights on the bushes. She wasn't living her last Christmas when we done the same thing. 

Today, Sunday, is more-or-less "a day of rest" for us, but then again, it's NFL Sunday. Have to look for, online, a new battery-operated Christmas Wreath for the front door. The one we used last year, broke. 

Funny, my wife just told me, "when will we figure out that we are no longer 40 years old anymore!"


----------



## katlupe

I am not doing much of anything today. Yesterday I made another pot of Chicken Noodle soup in the Instant Pot so now I just to warm it up when I am hungry. Sunny today and I have my window open.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Ohhh be so very careful when hanging the curtains.  You are still sore and should be sitting in a recliner.  Don’t fall again!


Don't worry   I didn't hang them , hubs did...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> How long does it take?


Depends which route.. Calais  to England.. around 40 minutes.. but ferry from  Dieppe to Newhaven  around 4 hours 30 minutes..

The removal drivers don't like taking the Euro tunnel.. because customs have to check them over throughout with  their dogs  every trip in case of  stowaway illegal immigrants, and it holds them up for hours, and that's exactly what happened with the removal guys that brought my daughters' things today...

We ended up being at the house 10 hours in total after having to wait for them over their ETA ...


----------



## Furryanimal

Monday-up bright and early.Off for breakfast at Boswells again and then for my 9am appointment at Vision Express,including the dreaded field test!Vision Expression are an opticians if you have never heard of them.


----------



## moviequeen1

Fri afternoon,got a call from my sister,Mary who lives in England wishing me Happy BIrthday.I have caller ID on my phone knew it was her when it said'unknown name',we had a nice chat
Yesterday afternoon during my weekly family zoom meeting,Mary surprised us all by being there  which was great fun to be altogether.I haven't seen her in 8 yrs,a perfect way to end  the holiday weekend I hope she can join us every Sun
I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,temp was 42,light rain.
My weekly MOn call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing what they did on Thanksgiving.If its not raining too hard try to get a walk in either before or after lunch


----------



## MickaC

Pretty much a lazy day yesterday.
Did my usual morning cleaning chores.
Did some internet searching for any new puzzle sites......one looked interesting......but i thought i was too easy, til i loaded a puzzle........my mind changed......you select your own level.......clicked on " extra hard " it does take brain power.......Happy with that.

Took over my granddaughters birthday present yesterday.......she turned 2.
Maybe it's a good thing she's only 2........she doesn't realize the no party thing.......but.......she's happy and growing.
The two grandsons are good too and growing.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Monday-up bright and early.Off for breakfast at Boswells again and then for my 9am appointment at Vision Express,including the dreaded field test!Vision Expression are an opticians if you have never heard of them.


Just saw the news. Poor Wales , back into Lockdown on Friday again... ..we come out in 2 days ...

Make the most of this week , while you can Furry


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> Just saw the news. Poor Wales , back into Lockdown on Friday again... ..we come out in 2 days ...
> 
> Make the most of this week , while you can Furry


It is not a lockdown.....we must be clear about that.See my thread on the subject.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> It is not a lockdown.....we must be clear about that.See my thread on the subject.


Just read your post... jeez, you couldn't make it up!!!


----------



## JimBob1952

Rain. Walking my dog.  Walking my sick neighbor's dog.  Work (writing marketing BS from home).  Wife is working all day outside the house so I'm handling groceries and dinner prep.  No exercise, taking the day off.  If time frees up later today will read.


----------



## Liberty

Went grocery shopping...brought in all the outdoor plants and covered up the tender outdoor ones...a freeze forecast for tonight.  That's enough.  Will do our 3 or 4 mile walk later.


----------



## hollydolly

_Very_ sore today after working all day yesterday setting up my daughters' new rental.. had to have several heat pads on to ease the pain .. don't tell grandma Aneeda tho', cuz she'll tell me off... ...so today I've only washed up, and taken delivery of a parcel for my daughter , and nothing more aside from sitting here on my computer ...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> _Very_ sore today after working all day yesterday setting up my daughters' new rental.. had to have several heat pads on to ease the pain .. don't tell grandma Aneeda tho', cuz she'll tell me off... ...so today I've only wahed up, and taken delivery of a parcel for my daughter , and nothing more aside from sitting here on my computer ...


Granny Aneeda won't hear it from me, I promise.


----------



## needshave

Welding out in the carriage house today. Cold rainy and starting to snow. The carriage house has a very old woodburning cook stove in it. Started it and within 30 minutes, I had to open the doors. I can only take so many clothes off, especially welding!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> _Very_ sore today after working all day yesterday setting up my daughters' new rental.. had to have several heat pads on to ease the pain .. don't tell grandma Aneeda tho', cuz she'll tell me off... ...so today I've only washed up, and taken delivery of a parcel for my daughter , and nothing more aside from sitting here on my computer ...


----------



## chic

It's very rainy here. I did some baking this morn and exercising and now I'm just wastin a bit of time here while worrying about what the future holds. On days when I'm stuck inside instead of out and about I tend to worry too much. I think I'll sew up some holes in my winter socks and take a nap this afternoon. Yikes, I'm sounding like an old person.


----------



## StarSong

Gonna start some Christmas cookie baking today!  Yay!


----------



## Lee

Going to attempt to find someone to fix a roof today even though it is snowing....yeah, I know, good luck with that.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:45,wore my winter boots because there was a dusting of snow on the grass,the precip was lite/rain snow showers temp was 34.In the city where I live,we'll get probably an inch of snow
My plan this morning is to vacuum the living room hopefully get out for another walk either mid morning or this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

I'm following my daughter as she drives through Southern Spain, into Northern Spain and ultimately into France... she's keeping me updated every hour or so with voice messages, and pictures when she stops for a pee break for the dogs...

She's been driving now for 6 hours.. and is about 4 hours from her night stop... 

Right now I'm just waiting for a Zoom call from my ENT consultant.. due in about 5 minutes .. it's sunny but cold, and I have all the windows open..


----------



## Liberty

Cold morning here...but "severe clear"...bright and sunny weather.  Woke up to 4 nice size white tail deer in the back yard. Got a couple of stops to make as soon as it warms up.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> _Very_ sore today after working all day yesterday setting up my daughters' new rental.. had to have several heat pads on to ease the pain .. don't tell grandma Aneeda tho', cuz she'll tell me off... ...so today I've only washed up, and taken delivery of a parcel for my daughter , and nothing more aside from sitting here on my computer ...


If you would just REST, you would get better, or at least not be in so much pain.

I hate so much being in pain all the time, and I really hate it when others are in pain because I know pain is, well, painful.    Lord love a duck I am eating COTTAGE CHEESE and soft eggs to try and get my stomach to stop hurting so bad.  It’s not working, but I am trying.  And, AND, I swallowed a crap load of  BARUM for the stupid X-ray.

But, I am so glad you are taking it easier today.  . And I hope your pain lessens considerably. Here have some cottage cheese and pineapple and a bagel with light butter spread.  Put your feet up, watch some TV, and REST your sore self. Please.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Going to attempt to find someone to fix a roof today even though it is snowing....yeah, I know, good luck with that.


I don’t have the money for a new roof so I have to wait.  Where do people get 17,000 to 22,000 for a new roof.  Unreal


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> If you would just REST, you would get better, or at least not be in so much pain.
> 
> I hate so much being in pain all the time, and I really hate it when others are in pain because I know pain is, well, painful.    Lord love a duck I am eating COTTAGE CHEESE and soft eggs to try and get my stomach to stop hurting so bad.  It’s not working, but I am trying.  And, AND, I swallowed a crap load of  BARUM for the stupid X-ray.
> 
> But, I am so glad you are taking it easier today.  . And I hope your pain lessens considerably. Here have some cottage cheese and pineapple and a bagel with light butter spread. Put your feet up, watch some TV, and REST your sore self. Please.


errrrk... no wonder you have a bad stomach..cottage cheese... ? .. are they still giving Barium meal X-rays there... oh Lord they were disgusting !!


----------



## needshave

Shoveling snow! Not enough snow to get snow blower out, frozen too hard to sweep or blow off, so the shovel I have. I may need a hot toddy after this.....


----------



## StarSong

I've got a couple of hours of (business) work on my schedule today.  A little housework after that.


----------



## MarciKS

Trying to see if I can find out what the ingredients are on these Covid vaccines to see if I can take it or if I want to. Seeing a lot of negative info.


----------



## Lee

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t have the money for a new roof so I have to wait.  Where do people get 17,000 to 22,000 for a new roof.  Unreal



Aneeda, I agree roofs are not cheap, but the cost of letting it go will make repairs inside more expensive down the road. Fortunately the main part of the home is good but it is the sunroom addition causing the problem.


----------



## needshave

Lee said:


> Aneeda, I agree roofs are not cheap, but the cost of letting it go will make repairs inside more expensive down the road. Fortunately the main part of the home is good but it is the sunroom addition causing the problem.


Lee, No sure this is pertinent to your area or not, but I thought I would offer it. 

Here we have a very active senior center, of which I belong, but seniors can call the senior center for help in diagnosing the problem with their house. There are a group of us that are familiar with the trades that will help by going out to diagnosis the problem. We then advise the home owner of our findings as well as propose to them possible solutions.  With the solutions, we offer a list of those contractors that we have worked with and provide a discount to seniors associated with our senior center. Those contractors are on an approved list, at the senior center, and offer special rates and services to seniors.Additionally there are some monies, that may be granted by our senior center, to discount the bottom line of the repair. 

So if you have a senior center in your area, it may be good to just give them a call and see if they have a similar program or can offer  a recommended contractor to help.

Regards....


----------



## Don M.

I got a pleasant surprise this morning.  I had my annual eye exam, and got new glasses, last month.  My old glasses had a scratch on the left lens that was a small nuisance...but the fitting technician said the old glasses might still be under warranty....so she sent them in.  She called yesterday and said they had honored the warranty, and had a new pair for me.  When I went over there this morning, they had a new Altair frame....they found a bad screw in the old frame...and they installed new progressive lenses according to my new prescription.  So, I got two new pairs of glasses for the price of one.  VSP vision insurance came through.


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> Lee, No sure this is pertinent to your area or not, but I thought I would offer it.
> 
> Here we have a very active senior center, of which I belong, but seniors can call the senior center for help in diagnosing the problem with their house. There are a group of us that are familiar with the trades that will help by going out to diagnosis the problem. We then advise the home owner of our findings as well as propose to them possible solutions.  With the solutions, we offer a list of those contractors that we have worked with and provide a discount to seniors associated with our senior center. Those contractors are on an approved list, at the senior center, and offer special rates and services to seniors.Additionally there are some monies, that may be granted by our senior center, to discount the bottom line of the repair.
> 
> So if you have a senior center in your area, it may be good to just give them a call and see if they have a similar program or can offer  a recommended contractor to help.
> 
> Regards....


Another problem with my roof is that it is planked and they will no longer reroof a planked roof.  I have to replace the planks woth plywood.  Some say they can put the plywood on the planks.  Some say they can not.  There is also the issue of the, hmm, trusses.  Are they strong enough?

So now I have to have a roofing engineer inspect my roof to make sure of the weight load of plywood, with or without, the planks and,the snow load during winter, can be supported by the current trusses or if they need to be replaced.  It’s gotten very complicated and even more expensive.


----------



## Don M.

Aneeda72 said:


> Another problem with my roof is that it is planked and they will no longer reroof a planked roof.  I have to replace the planks woth plywood.  Some say they can put the plywood on the planks.  Some say they can not.  There is also the issue of the, hmm, trusses.  Are they strong enough?
> 
> So now I have to have a roofing engineer inspect my roof to make sure of the weight load of plywood, with or without, the planks and,the snow load during winter, can be supported by the current trusses or if they need to be replaced.  It’s gotten very complicated and even more expensive.


Older houses can become quite expensive when roof replacement is required.  One of our granddaughters/husband bought a 100+ yr. old house a couple of years ago, and are in the process of renovation.  Their roof is going to need replacing....they are scheduling for next Spring...and the best estimate they've received is $15K.  Luckily their trusses seem ok and they have a plywood base, most of which seems ok....might need a dozen sheets replaced.  Roofing is never cheap, and the older the house, the more problems and expense.


----------



## needshave

Aneeda72 said:


> Another problem with my roof is that it is planked and they will no longer reroof a planked roof.  I have to replace the planks woth plywood.  Some say they can put the plywood on the planks.  Some say they can not.  There is also the issue of the, hmm, trusses.  Are they strong enough?
> 
> So now I have to have a roofing engineer inspect my roof to make sure of the weight load of plywood, with or without, the planks and,the snow load during winter, can be supported by the current trusses or if they need to be replaced.  It’s gotten very complicated and even more expensive.


Aneeda, Are you in the states? How many layers of roofing on the house? The reason I ask is if you take the multiple  layers of shingles and figure their load in weight upon the planks - then figure the weight of 7/16OSB and one layer of shingle and see what the differential is. It could be the same. Then you have a valid argument against increased weight concern.
If the roof has planks, it probably does not have trusses but is stick framed. If it was me, I would look at an alternative to replacing  the trusses or stick framing. I have one property similar to what you are describing. On it, i took up the shingles and covered the entire roof( Planks) with Certainteed WinterGuard Waterproofing Underlayment then covered with standing seam metal roofing. The metal roofing is very light and most metal roofing carries a lifetime warranty. It can't be a flat roof, but a 4/12 should be fine. You can check with a manufacturer. Let me know If I can help in any way.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Trying to see if I can find out what the ingredients are on these Covid vaccines to see if I can take it or if I want to. Seeing a lot of negative info.


Given the fact that you work in a hospital, are they moving forward to give to the vaccine fairly quickly? I would hope so.


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> Aneeda, Are you in the states? How many layers of roofing on the house? The reason I ask is if you take the multiple  layers of shingles and figure their load in weight upon the planks - then figure the weight of 7/16OSB and one layer of shingle and see what the differential is. It could be the same. Then you have a valid argument against increased weight concern.
> If the roof has planks, it probably does not have trusses but is stick framed. If it was me, I would look at an alternative to replacing  the trusses or stick framing. I have one property similar to what you are describing. On it, i took up the shingles and covered the entire roof( Planks) with Certainteed WinterGuard Waterproofing Underlayment then covered with standing seam metal roofing. The metal roofing is very light and most metal roofing carries a lifetime warranty. It can't be a flat roof, but a 4/12 should be fine. You can check with a manufacturer. Let me know If I can help in any way.


Thanks.  The planks are now two widely spaced do to shrinkage over 55 years.  The house currently has two shingle layers.  But none of the roofers will reroof on the planks as they can’t tell where the nails are going.  I thought about mental roofing, but no other roofs have it and usually everything has to “match” for the county.

We have trusses, I am sure, because we have a broken truss which we had inspected and priced.  Everyone said it will be fixed when we reroof.  It’s a very simple roof and we could do it ourselves if we were not so old and fat and arthritic .  It’s a two day job at the most.

I just can’t believe how expensive it is.  I am thinking we should just sell it but we would lose a lot of money doing so and I doubt I would be able to continue to live with him if we did.  He would be so angry.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Given the fact that you work in a hospital, are they moving forward to give to the vaccine fairly quickly? I would hope so.


I don't know yet. Right now they're more concerned with dealing with what we have going on in front of us. They will update us when the vaccine is coming I'm sure.


----------



## RiverM55

hollydolly said:


> Take good care of yourself @RiverM55


Thank ya


----------



## RiverM55

I know I been visitin in spurts. I'm truly sorry bout that. We been workin lots of hours and we been short on help and things are bad. I managed to get it since we got to clean those rooms after they been there. I been off work for 3 weeks now. Felt like absolute hell. Luckily I haven't been hospitalized. Doc says I might be able to go back in another week. I hope so cause we don't get any pay for staying home to heal. I had the fever a day or so. A cough for about a week. Still can't taste or smell nothin. Body hurt bad. Been a little short a breath but not too bad. 

How's everyone else been?


----------



## RiverM55

MarciKS said:


> I don't know yet. Right now they're more concerned with dealing with what we have going on in front of us. They will update us when the vaccine is coming I'm sure.


Miss Marci I hope your hangin in there.


----------



## hollydolly

RiverM55 said:


> I know I been visitin in spurts. I'm truly sorry bout that. We been workin lots of hours and we been short on help and things are bad. I managed to get it since we got to clean those rooms after they been there. I been off work for 3 weeks now. Felt like absolute hell. Luckily I haven't been hospitalized. Doc says I might be able to go back in another week. I hope so cause we don't get any pay for staying home to heal. I had the fever a day or so. A cough for about a week. Still can't taste or smell nothin. Body hurt bad. Been a little short a breath but not too bad.
> 
> How's everyone else been?


Good Lord I hope it was just the flu , and not anything worse.....doesn't sound too clever.

Don't worry about how often you visit, we all have lives to lead... just pop in as often as you wish.. good luck with getting better and back to work.


----------



## Lee

Given up on the sunroom roof for now, can't even get a contractor to call back. It will have to wait till spring now. So today I will return the flooring as it cannot be laid in a cold room, then I will put the bamboo furniture that has been sitting in my living room for the last two months back in the sunroom and cover it with plastic..

And the bright side to this is that I will now be able to put the contents of the freezer in that freezing cold room and defrost my freezer at a leisurely pace.


----------



## moviequeen1

I really have no plans today
This morning went on my early walk around 6:50,we got 2 inches of snow temp in the 30's with a slight wind felt colder.Some sidewalks had snow others had already been salted no problem walking but wore my boots. I'll probably go for a mid morning walk if I don;t get sidetracked,this afternoon even its only around apt complex,just to get fresh air&exercise


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Given up on the sunroom roof for now, can't even get a contractor to call back. It will have to wait till spring now. So today I will return the flooring as it cannot be laid in a cold room, then I will put the bamboo furniture that has been sitting in my living room for the last two months back in the sunroom and cover it with plastic..
> 
> And the bright side to this is that I will now be able to put the contents of the freezer in that freezing cold room and defrost my freezer at a leisurely pace.


Roofing should be done, from what I’ve read, when the temperature is 85 degrees or higher to get the roof to properly stick.


----------



## Sliverfox

Recovering from having  our son here for few days.
He comes to deer hunt with my husband.
Both  got lucky, hunting.

We cut & process our own deer.
I canned some , made kielbasa  from the ground meat.

We'll give  some  to hubby's sister & brother.

Son took some home .
He has 5 people to feed.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Roofing should be done, from what I’ve read, when the temperature is 85 degrees or higher to get the roof to properly stick.


absolutely baloney, with all due respect... methinks. If that was the case then how do roofs get attached or repaired in houses in  Northern Climates ?


----------



## moviequeen1

I did go on my mid morning walk dropped off NYT article for my close friend, Marcia who lives 2 blocks away in her mailbx. Then I walked another 2 blocks to local co-op for 3 items
It was a beautiful day but cold temps in 30's.I didn't go out for last walk of the day,instead walked downstairs to basement to get Pat{my next door neighbor} her mail&mine


----------



## Pinky

Waiting for the chicken pot-pie to cool, for dinner 
Not much else done. Catching up e-mailing family today.


----------



## katlupe

Getting ready for the annual inspection of my apartment, never had one before. New manager. Sonny is taking care of my son's money and paying his rent for me today since I have to stay here for this inspection. After that is done, I will go shopping as I am out of stuff.


----------



## Pappy

Today: I hope to finish outside Christmas lights, clean out carport and cleaning out my shed, so much junk just has to go. In reality, if I get just one thing done, it will be a miracle..


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a Libre2 to measure my blood sugar to avoid so many sticks.  Then I go to download the phone app as seen on tv.    My phone is not a high enough phone to use the app.  . Not buying a new phone.  So now I have to buy the reader which is cheaper than a new phone, things are always so complicated.

But from what I read the app is not that accurate anyway.  Although I didn’t realize the Libre2 sticks you as well.  You wear it for fourteen days.  In total it’s costing me about 120 dollars, excluding what my insurance pays.  Such a pain.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up this morning at,4:30 to bathroom,then went back to sleep.Next thing I know its 7:10,thought the clock was wrong
I took my early walk at 7:30 half way down my street,it was breezy felt colder than 35,all the snow is gone didn't have to wear my boots
My weekly'road trip' with Mary this morning we're going to Walgreens need couple items
No other plans read NYT,my book,take another walk this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

I'm too tired to write everything that I've been doing today....


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I'm too tired to write everything that I've been doing today....


And how is your pain miss supposed to be taking it easy


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> I woke up this morning at,4:30 to bathroom,then went back to sleep.Next thing I know its 7:10,thought the clock was wrong
> I took my early walk at 7:30 half way down my street,it was breezy felt colder than 35,all the snow is gone didn't have to wear my boots
> My weekly'road trip' with Mary this morning we're going to Walgreens need couple items
> No other plans read NYT,my book,take another walk this afternoon


An update, I got a flu shot when I was at Walgreens .Mary&I then went to Price Right grocery store which was down the street,bought couple of items,next door was UPS store where I bought some stamps
I did take a short afternoon walk though it was windy around apt complex twice


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> And how is your pain miss supposed to be taking it easy


..and too sore.. all my DD's fault... but I've told everyone I'm now resting until the weekend...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I'm too tired to write everything that I've been doing today....


I hope it's a "good" kind of tired, Hols. I know your daughter has finally arrived, so, now perhaps you can relax a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I hope it's a "good" kind of tired, Hols. I know your daughter has finally arrived, so, now perhaps you can relax a bit.


you'd think so Pinks, but .. I have a feeling I might be in for a very rough ride, at least initially... she's just so used to being the Boss around so many staff.. and things have changed suddenly in just 3 days for her.. so it's going to be hard for her to acclimatise


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ..and too sore.. all my DD's fault... but I've told everyone I'm now resting until the weekend...


Good you are resting and sorry you are so sore.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> you'd think so Pinks, but .. I have a feeling I might be in for a very rough ride, at least initially... she's just so used to being the Boss around so many staff.. and things have changed suddenly in just 3 days for her.. so it's going to be hard for her to acclimatise


Yup, my daughter likes to be in charge when she is around, which is fine, I like to sit and, well, sit


----------



## Murrmurr

Busted the big green plastic tote out of my closet today. It's where I store the Christmas decorations that go all over the apartment; fake evergreen garlands and wreaths, some candles and a bunch of other stuff. I hung the wreaths but I'll take my time sprinkling the rest of the cheer around the place. I'm still debating setting up the fake evergreen tree. I'll probably do it, I just don't feel up to it yet. Been feeling really tired all day for some reason.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> Busted the big green plastic tote out of my closet today. It's where I store the Christmas decorations that go all over the apartment; fake evergreen garlands and wreaths, some candles and a bunch of other stuff. I hung the wreaths but I'll take my time sprinkling the rest of the cheer around the place. I'm still debating setting up the fake evergreen tree. I'll probably do it, I just don't feel up to it yet. Been feeling really tired all day for some reason.


Take care of yourself


----------



## MickaC

Murrmurr said:


> Busted the big green plastic tote out of my closet today. It's where I store the Christmas decorations that go all over the apartment; fake evergreen garlands and wreaths, some candles and a bunch of other stuff. I hung the wreaths but I'll take my time sprinkling the rest of the cheer around the place. I'm still debating setting up the fake evergreen tree. I'll probably do it, I just don't feel up to it yet. Been feeling really tired all day for some reason.


Don't over do things........you don't want a relapse.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> absolutely baloney, with all due respect... methinks. If that was the case then how do roofs get attached or repaired in houses in  Northern Climates ?


There's a lot of roofing done here in the winter.
They use tar calking, they do this during all seasons
Is used all through the seasons, help seal.


----------



## MickaC

What i've done all week..........
Some of you gave me incentive to go through my pictures.
I have no one to pass them onto.
But........
Possibly some to my foster daughter.
I'm dicarding a lot, for the reason again.......no one in line to give to.
Thought of burning them, then the ashes could be put into some kind of nice jar.


----------



## Irwin

I fell off the wagon this evening, but I'm okay after passing out on the couch.


----------



## Mat

I spent the first part of my day going to the drug store to pick up my meds, then I noticed my alternator gauge was not working.  I drove to the mechanics house that just finished 4 thousand dollars of work on my old beast and he wasn't home but later he came over and checked the output and it was putting out fine, I have a hornet nest on the starter wiring so in the process of rebuilding the motor the feed for the alternator has been lost.  I am going to put a set of gauges on to replace it and the water temperature.  I think that will be a lot better for me.  So then it was time for my nap at 2pm and I woke up at 6:30 this evening and won't sleep tonight.  I'll try to take that nap earlier today heh


----------



## Furryanimal

6am and watching rugby from NZ while listening to cricket from NZ followed by more rugby and a variety of snow and ice sports and finally college football.
The life of a sports fan prevented from supporting his team by Covid!


----------



## Mat

Furryanimal said:


> 6am and watching rugby from NZ while listening to cricket from NZ followed by more rugby and a variety of snow and ice sports and finally college football.
> The life of a sports fan prevented from supporting his team by Covid!


We are all living in very historical times, it will get better.  My Grandmother lost an older sister in the pandemic circa 1917.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> What i've done all week..........
> Some of you gave me incentive to go through my pictures.
> I have no one to pass them onto.
> But........
> Possibly some to my foster daughter.
> I'm dicarding a lot, for the reason again.......no one in line to give to.
> Thought of burning them, then the ashes could be put into some kind of nice jar.


If they're black and white , pass them onto a charity shop... many people collect old B&W photos. Seems a shame to burn them


----------



## Robert59

Today in stead of going to church I'm watching church online.


----------



## JimBob1952

This morning, cleaned out bedroom chest of drawers and reorganized closet.  

Playing golf with another couple at 1:15 - a little brisk at 50 degrees

Tonight, an online bridge tournament where we will no doubt get thrashed again.


----------



## jujube

I just got home Thursday night. I think I have everything with my mother's affairs and estate pretty near on the road to being settled. Next step is selling her house.

Yesterday, I had the two little girlies ALL day. It definitely took my mind off of problems but I'm so tired today I could fall down. Today,  I'm crashing all day. I got my Christmas cards done this morning and I'm going to watch a movie this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:45 it was 34,decided to wear my boots.I couldn't tell if snow had mixed with rain,wasn't really light yet
This morning my weekly 'road trip' with friend Mary,today to Target then $ store to buy some xmas items
This afternoon,will stroll over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house,put in mailbx NYT article


----------



## needshave

hollydolly said:


> absolutely baloney, with all due respect... methinks. If that was the case then how do roofs get attached or repaired in houses in  Northern Climates ?


Aneeda and Holly, Hello ladies...Good to see you again.
It does no need to be that warm to put down a roof. Actually around that temperature you will start to do some damage if your not extremely careful. Since the shingles have yet to set the only thing that is keeping them in position are the nails and if you walk up the laid shingles you have a tendency to tear the shingles at the nail or at the very least elongate the nail hole resulting in a loose shingle and a potential shingle that will leak or blow off before its set. ( Thats my practice anyways) I prefer to set/lay shingles at 60 degrees or so, it gets pretty warm up there. Just my two cents worth....

Lee,
 What is the roof on your sunroom? Shingle, built up or metal?


----------



## hollydolly

Today..I drove over to my daughters' place, she wanted to borrow a lmap.. and I had to pick up an extension lead we'd lent her , also she was due to have her new car delivered today (  Toyota  RAV4 Hybrid )...

I took the dogs for a walk around her area.. while she was clearing out her Spanish van to get it sold to a delaer ... .

I waited a couple of hours and the car hadn't arrived, so as she lives just a few minutes from a town centre, I took the opportunity to go and get myself beautified, including my nails..  Fortunate to get them done at this time of year, usually everywhere is booked up right past new Year.

Picked up a couple of bags of shopping.. had a key cut as an extra for my DD...and then got myself a Maccy D cheeseburger.. ( something I rarely eat)...but I was starving. Ate it in the car before driving home...


----------



## MarciKS

I have my very first telemedicine appointment. That should be interesting. Also plans to rest.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I decided to take the bus for the 1st time in about a month
My friend,Thora who I usually go grocery shopping with on Fri,isn't able tomorrow.I just need 5 items.The other reason I went ,to find recent issue of TVGuide{I'm a subscriber}with Tom Selleck on cover.I'm giving a gift subscription to my next door neighbor Pat for Xmas,her 1st issue starts in Jan 2021,she's thrilled. The  TV section in our local paper is terrible
On my afternoon stroll I stopped  at my close friend,Marcia's house,knocked on the door walked in.My  'buddy boy' Aker started barking until he realized it was me.She asked if I could take him for a walk,its been quite awhile since I've taken him.He was a 'happy camper',so was I.We didn't go far halfway around the block When we got back,he raced into the kitchen waiting patiently for his treat


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,wore my reflector yellow vest since it was a bit dark outside,temps in the 30's
This morning is my weekly chat to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
I have no other plans today,try to get in 2 more walks unless I get sidetracked doing something else


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching the election voting-again.  . Since the same guy keeps winning, this should be the last time I should have to watch a vote for this guy.  It’s getting a bit redundant.


----------



## needshave

Outside welding Wrought Iron Fence all day since 8:30 this am, yet still more to do. Very cold here today and 20 MPH winds makes it even worse. I have about 14' of fence yet to weld. I had hopes of finishing it today, but weather and elements just slowed me down!


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,was a tad nippy outside 27,but refreshing
This week's 'road trip' with Mary,we're going some place different,Home Depot. I'm looking for a room heater and some silver polish. The last 2yrs ,our new mangement company  began running the daily business of our co-op apt building complex,a few residents including me have experience  heat problems in our apts. I've lived here 32 yrs never had a problem before until they took over. There are some days I have heat most of the day,sometimes not. I can't tell you how ****** frustrating this is. I've been borrowing a friend's heater,want to get my own
I have no other plans today,read NYT,my book take a couple walks for some exercise


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Today I am taking my mentally ill friend to her medical appointment. The appointment is at 2, and is 15 minutes from her house, but I have to pick her up at 12:45 or she will work herself into a frenzy about being late. I foresee a glass or three of wine in my future when I finally get back home


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,was a tad nippy outside 27,but refreshing
> This week's 'road trip' with Mary,we're going some place different,Home Depot. I'm looking for a room heater and some silver polish. The last 2yrs ,our new mangement company  began running the daily business of our co-op apt building complex,a few residents including me have experience  heat problems in our apts. I've lived here 32 yrs never had a problem before until they took over. There are some days I have heat most of the day,sometimes not. I can't tell you how ****** frustrating this is. I've been borrowing a friend's heater,want to get my own
> I have no other plans today,read NYT,my book take a couple walks for some exercise


You are a braver soul than me. Our temps are about the same and I walk in our apt building basement which is a block long. 3 or 4 times around then I pray I can make it back up the steps


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, the housework police showed up last night , and said I must clean my house or be ticketed by the carpet police, the dust police, and, ok, let’s face it, the bathtub police.    I explained I had not been feeling well.

They explained that @hollydolly does not feel well either.  They, the housework police, went into great detail on all that hollydolly has accomplished since her accident.  I explained that I did not feel well, or have an accident, and was older than hollydolly, fatter than hollydolly, and, well, lazy.

They handed me my vacuum.  .  They insisted I at least make an effort.  They said I cannot vacuum from my recliner.   I am doing housework.  . It’s hollydolly fault!  . But I still love her.


----------



## hollydolly

...hahaha.... and I have to tell you , I'm going to get you into more trouble because I've been doing a lot today as well...

DD came and picked me up, and we took an ottoman and a bunch of sheets of cardboard to the recycle centre.. ( Tip)... then we went to the local farm and begged some wooden pallets off them which they were kind enough to let us have.. but @Aneeda72 , I hope you will be pleased to learn I had no hand in loading them into DD's van... she and the very helpful lady  farm worker loaded them in... 

Then we went shopping very quickly just grabbed a few things as we walked through the store to the back where the parking is.( of course we paid lol)... .. stopped off for a take-away Coffee really quickly, and then stopped off to buy a new large mirror for the bathroom, and a swing chair for the barn...  ( all this because my DD is selling her very Spacious Spanish registered van tomorrow )

Drove to DD's..10 miles from here, offloaded the heavy pallets, but fortunately she has a sack truck  so she was able to get the pallets off and onto that... then.. *pauses for  breath*.. I left there, stopped off at her nearby town and got a key cut..., drove home, put everything away.. dashed round emptying all the waste bins so I could put the wheelie bin out ready for collection before it got totally pitch dark ... put the new mirror and the Barn chair in situ (bathroom and barn ) .. put the shopping away.. made a cuppa tea.. , and now I'm sitting here with a bit of pain... serves me right... 

Now don't let me keep you away from that Vac...


----------



## hollydolly

8pm now, and I've just got the laundry in the dryer.. and baking  some tempura prawns  in the oven for supper..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> 8pm now, and I've just got the laundry in the dryer.. and baking  some tempura prawns  in the oven for supper..


@hollydolly  Good grief, woman .. you make me tired just reading about everything you do in a day! 

I wrapped all the Xmas gifts today, and thought I deserved a gold medal


----------



## win231

I'm taking food to a friend who's in a wheelchair & doesn't get around much.  Then, I'm going for my walk at a park/lake that they haven't closed.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ...hahaha.... and I have to tell you , I'm going to get you into more trouble because I've been doing a lot today as well...
> 
> DD came and picked me up, and we took an ottoman and a bunch of sheets of cardboard to the recycle centre.. ( Tip)... then we went to the local farm and begged some wooden pallets off them which they were kind enough to let us have.. but @Aneeda72 , I hope you will be pleased to learn I had no hand in loading them into DD's van... she and the very helpful lady  farm worker loaded them in...
> 
> Then we went shopping very quickly just grabbed a few things as we walked through the store to the back where the parking is.( of course we paid lol)... .. stopped off for a take-away Coffee really quickly, and then stopped off to buy a new large mirror for the bathroom, and a swing chair for the barn...  ( all this because my DD is selling her very Spacious Spanish registered van tomorrow )
> 
> Drove to DD's..10 miles from here, offloaded the heavy pallets, but fortunately she has a sack truck  so she was able to get the pallets off and onto that... then.. *pauses for  breath*.. I left there, stopped off at her nearby town and got a key cut..., drove home, put everything away.. dashed round emptying all the waste bins so I could put the wheelie bin out ready for collection before it got totally pitch dark ... put the new mirror and the Barn chair in situ (bathroom and barn ) .. put the shopping away.. made a cuppa tea.. , and now I'm sitting here with a bit of pain... serves me right...
> 
> Now don't let me keep you away from that Vac...


Oh I used the vacuum, the whole dang house, so tired


----------



## moviequeen1

Kathleen’s Place said:


> You are a braver soul than me. Our temps are about the same and I walk in our apt building basement which is a block long. 3 or 4 times around then I pray I can make it back up the steps


I'm a life long walker,the 3 days I worked at local hospital I would walk 7 blocks to get there,did it for 27yrs
I'm use to walking in all sorts of weather,the only time I don't go outside if its a really windy day {winds 35 mph or higher} rain or snow.I have a partial right knee, I know my limits Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early morning walk around 7 wore long underwear since the temp was 20.I wore my winter boots since we got 3 inches of snow during the night.I was pleasantly surprised to see most of the sidewalks were shoveled/salted
My plan this morning is to walk to Walgreens{7 blocks} which usually takes me 25 min.It will be nice to be out in fresh air with no wind I just need a couple of things.If I'm not tired I may walk home as well.This is the route I used to take when I worked at local hospital,which is 2 blocks past Walgreens


----------



## Pecos

So far all I have done is sit in the sunroom drinking coffee with the cat in my lap while we watched the leaves fall. My wife has taken the two Bichons to the vet for an annual checkup and I am here on a quiet morning contemplating the mysteries of life. No real progress on that so far, but a break through is just around the corner, probably with the next cup of coffee.

Today is sheet washing day for me along with several other chores. I am waiting for the coffee to kick in.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have started walking again, but inside as my house is 1300 sq ft and long.  I walk 10,000 to 12,000 steps a day and have returned to this, circling around and around.  We are 17 degrees to 30 with a wind always blowing.  Just too cold for me to walk outside.

I walk every hour around the house as sitting on your butt uninterrupted can cause a TIA.  Been there, not interesting in going there again.


----------



## Sassycakes

*From when I woke up this morning I have been arguing with my hard-headed husband that he is not allowed to go outside to shovel the snow that started yesterday and ended this morning. My daughter has called 5X's telling him the same thing. I swear that if he doesn't listen to me I am going to hit him on the head !*


----------



## Liberty

Sassycakes said:


> *From when I woke up this morning I have been arguing with my hard-headed husband that he is not allowed to go outside to shovel the snow that started yesterday and ended this morning. My daughter has called 5X's telling him the same thing. I swear that if he doesn't listen to me I am going to hit him on the head !*


Ha ha.  Explains why we dislike the cold and live in the south.  Too many "weapons" for us to choose from.


----------



## Liberty

Making my last batch of Christmas cookies for this year!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> *From when I woke up this morning I have been arguing with my hard-headed husband that he is not allowed to go outside to shovel the snow that started yesterday and ended this morning. My daughter has called 5X's telling him the same thing. I swear that if he doesn't listen to me I am going to hit him on the head !*


This is a problem I do not have with my husband.  It goes like this:

Me:  are you going to shovel the snow?  Him:  several hours later, and several times asking him to shovel, and he hasn’t.

Me:  are you going to shovel the snow?  Him:  did you look outside?  It’s shoveled on the other side of the street.  They can walk there.   I would also like hit him in the head, but he gave away the sledgehammer.


----------



## hollydolly

I wrote this on the 'what have you bought '' thread...

It was announced this morning..as I suspected it would  be , that our whole county rather than just the West which they put into lockdown 2 days ago..  will be in lockdown_ again_ from tomorrow night midnight. 

We have a very low infection rate here in this part of the county , but it's easier for them to put us up into Tier 3 as a whole county to prevent those already in tier 3 lockdown from coming here to our hospitality venues, and potentially spreading the infection ..so  it means all our pubs and clubs and restaurants will close again.. this is for the *4th* time since March.  

As soon as I heard the news I went shopping, simply because we have no certainty of being open again before Christmas.. or even before new Year.. so I took a trip to the Bank ( I needed some cash to put into the postmens' Christmas cards, ) over  in the nearby large town... then bought myself some new white silk blouses, and a royal blue one from a designer shop in the Mall.. 

Took my self off another 10 miles back into the countryside  to the small  village Garden centre in  a tiny village north of here , and bought some new face masks which are excellent quality.. better than I can buy most places

Usually the garden centres at Christmas  are so popular with people buying Christmas trees et al, and ice rinks .. that it's difficult to get in but it was sad, ( and also at the same time uplifting).. to see people are staying away , and there was probably  only a dozen cars in the car park..


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby had to plow snow this morning.
First he had to go buy a new part  for the plow.
There went any  money he made,, has been moaning about the cost ..

I've keep the wood furnace  well fed.
Made huge pot of  soup.

Will wander  outside for short  walk.


----------



## jujube

Today I'm hurting.  

I had a trip to the ER last night due to a misunderstanding between me and a small stepladder I was stupid enough to be standing on. I went right and it went left and I met up with a tile floor that was a lot harder than I liked.

I thought I had broken my elbow but x-rays proved it only badly bruised. The little finger on my other hand didn't fare as well.

The rest of me is sprung and sore and blossoming with bruises, but I'm getting around with some moaning and groaning, which always helps.  

As the song goes, I will survive.


----------



## Liberty

jujube said:


> Today I'm hurting.
> 
> I had a trip to the ER last night due to a misunderstanding between me and a small stepladder I was stupid enough to be standing on. I went right and it went left and I met up with a tile floor that was a lot harder than I liked.
> 
> I thought I had broken my elbow but x-rays proved it only badly bruised. The little finger on my other hand didn't fare as well.
> 
> The rest of me is sprung and sore and blossoming with bruises, but I'm getting around with some moaning and groaning, which always helps.
> 
> As the song goes, I will survive.


Yikes, time to curl up with  a good book and  hot toddy...


----------



## Sliverfox

Sounds like  good soak in tub of  hot water might help.

Feel better soon.


----------



## jujube

Sliverfox said:


> Sounds like  good soak in tub of  hot water might help.
> 
> Feel better soon.


I'm afraid the fire department would have to come and hoist me out of the tub.  On the other hand, some of those firemen are hotties, so hmmmmm.......


----------



## Lewkat

Trying to stay warm in this bitter cold.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Went to doctor..All good..

Mulched leaves


----------



## katlupe

Working on re-organizing my dresser drawers.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:50,it was 22 outside ,no wind quite refreshing As I was coming back from walk I looked up the clouds were leaving saw the start of blue sky
This morning,my friend Thora&I went grocery shopping,the sun was shining brightly
Its been an absolutely glorious sunny day here,took both mid morning&afternoon walks just to be outside breathing in refreshing cold air


----------



## Marie5656

*I went out for a drive...because I was so very sick of sitting inside.  Then, before I came home , I stopped at the grocery store for a few things. I am trying to limit my store visits. My town is having a spike in covid cases  .  *


----------



## katlupe

Going shopping today.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much  planned at all for today. We went into Lockdown at midnight last night, hence our last lunch out with DD yesterday,  as all restaurants and pubs  etc will be closed over Christmas, and probably into the New Year.. 

The only thing I'll be doing today posting flyers  around the neighbourhood of the doorstep thief , but that's all I have planned.

I truly just want to have a little rest today if I can...


----------



## Aneeda72

I have to go to the hospital and have a Covid-19 test which I am sure I have to pay for and it makes me mad.  I think testing is useless.  I have to have the test because I am having a endoscopy on Tuesday.  Then I am supposed to stay home until after the procedure.

I could have gotten the virus yesterday and test negative today and positive on Tuesday.  Plus I could test false positive and not be able to have the procedure.  Totally stupid, IMO.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I have to go to the hospital and have a Covid-19 test which I am sure I have to pay for and it makes me mad.  I think testing is useless.  I have to have the test because I am having a endoscopy on Tuesday.  Then I am supposed to stay home until after the procedure.
> 
> I could have gotten the virus yesterday and test negative today and positive on Tuesday.  Plus I could test false positive and not be able to have the procedure.  Totally stupid, IMO.


aren't your Covid-19 tests free, Aneeda ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> aren't your Covid-19 tests free, Aneeda ?


Your insurance is billed so depends on your definition of free.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Your insurance is billed so depends on your definition of free.


so despite the covid-19 test being free in every country to prevent another pandemic... those who have no insurance will not be able to be tested in the US...is that right ?


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> so despite the covid-19 test being free in every country to prevent another pandemic... those who have no insurance will not be able to be tested in the US...is that right ?


In my state people can be tested for free. I do hope you get your results back quickly. 

As far as my day goes, coffee, laundry, haircut, lunch, and then ????


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> so despite the covid-19 test being free in every country to prevent another pandemic... those who have no insurance will not be able to be tested in the US...is that right ?


No, those with insurance have their insurance billed, those without insurance or anyone who gets a test through the county where you live—it’s free.  My test is required by the hospital, given by the hospital and the hospital so it will be billed.

My test is the “spit” test. The free test are the nose tests.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarkinPhx said:


> In my state people can be tested for free. I do hope you get your results back quickly.
> 
> As far as my day goes, coffee, laundry, haircut, lunch, and then ????


I do not have COVID-19.  The test is required by the hospital before any procedures are done.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30 went for my early walk,didn't have to wear long underwear because it was 'balmy' outside 37
After breakfast I got inspired and washed the bathroom floor. 45 minutes later I went for mid morning walk did loops around the apt complex
The rest of my day did a USA Today crossword puzzle,had my family zoom meeting at 4.My sister,Mary who lives in England is po'd with P. M. Boris Johnson cancelling Xmas without  giving residents advanced notice this was going to happen


----------



## Tish

I will be watching WWE TLC.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I drove over to my daughters, and we took the 3 dogs out for a good walk all around the neighbourhood where she's living .. quite  interesting to see all, the different types of housing in that town ( about 10 miles from here) , very different to ours, very close and cramped up against each other, some with no front gardens even , but their front door right on the pavement where people are walking past ,  not the sort of house I'd feel comfortable living in at all... but she's comfortable in a little larger house in that neighbourhood, and she has a back and front garden  for now temporarily  until she finds her forever home ..


We dropped into town and bought a few things in the supermarket , not much but not surprised in the least since went into our 4th  lockdown at midnight last night that the shelves were all already very bare


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

jujube said:


> Today I'm hurting.
> 
> I had a trip to the ER last night due to a misunderstanding between me and a small stepladder I was stupid enough to be standing on. I went right and it went left and I met up with a tile floor that was a lot harder than I liked.
> 
> I thought I had broken my elbow but x-rays proved it only badly bruised. The little finger on my other hand didn't fare as well.
> 
> The rest of me is sprung and sore and blossoming with bruises, but I'm getting around with some moaning and groaning, which always helps.
> 
> As the song goes, I will survive.


Oh no!!!!  How are you feeling now???  A wee bit better I hope. (well actually I hope a whole LOT better, but you probably aren’t )


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Baking yesterday and today. Just have Just have cut outs left yo bake and frost and then I can start making the trays and getting them delivered.


----------



## Pecos

I finally sat down and started work on our Christmas cards.
My wife will be delivering homemade cookies to friends tomorrow.
I sent out checks to various charities yesterday, so my wife and I are essentially done with the Christmas things. Except for enjoying the spiked eggnog and lighting the fireplace on Christmas Eve.


----------



## MarciKS

At the moment I'm trying to decide between soup and cereal for supper.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> At the moment I'm trying to decide between soup and cereal for supper.


Aww, if I could get a bowl of my wife's wonderful chicken rice soup to you, the decision would be an easy one.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Aww, if I could get a bowl of my wife's wonderful chicken rice soup to you, the decision would be an easy one.


You're sweet. *Grins*


----------



## Marie5656

*Spent most of the day doing not much at all.  Lazy Sunday. Then got a sudden burst of energy late afternoon. Brought two loads of laundry down to laundry room. Did them, and put them all away when I got back up stairs.  WOW.*


----------



## Aneeda72

Marie5656 said:


> *Spent most of the day doing not much at all.  Lazy Sunday. Then got a sudden burst of energy late afternoon. Brought two loads of laundry down to laundry room. Did then, abd put them all away when I got back up stairs.  WOW.*


I had a bolt of energy as well, I fought it down and was successful.


----------



## jujube

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh no!!!!  How are you feeling now???  A wee bit better I hope. (well actually I hope a whole LOT better, but you probably aren’t )


Still dragging around.  Everything hurts, but that's to be expected.  I have the little girls all day tomorrow.  I'll either be feeling better or I'll be dead.  We're going to bake cookies, do Christmas crafts and, hopefully, watch a movie or two and I can doze off for a few minutes.


----------



## Jules

It’s amazing the amount of energy after a decent nights sleep.  About 6.5, straight. Went to the grocery store early to avoid crowds. I basically have a panic attack now if it’s busy.  Got home and found one item was BB today.  Even if it’d be fine, I’m not willing to eat it.  Had to take it back to the busy store this afternoon. You non-Canadians would have laughed listening to all the customers say sorry if we stepped into each others six foot zone.  Also did laundry and several other minor chores.  Went for a walk, made too much dinner & watched an hour of Goliath on Prime.  Now I’m trying to stay awake until my standard 11 pm.


----------



## Furryanimal

Went early morning shopping and as lockdown has closed my breakfast cafe I had a takeaway bacon bap from Greggs...

and for lunch I’m going to the chippy!Fish and chips....a great treat!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Went early morning shopping and as lockdown has closed my breakfast cafe I had a takeaway bacon bap from Greggs...
> View attachment 140775
> and for lunch I’m going to the chippy!Fish and chips....a great treat!


I was stunned... you won't believe what I saw  @Furryanimal .. a Greggs closed down.!!  completely closed, never to re-open. I never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Lee

Yesterday was baking day, made Nutella Bundt cake which is crazy good, a Philly Tunnel Cake, and some Apple Oatmeal Muffins and Cherry Muffins.

My oven got it's workout and I collapsed with a glass of Merlot


----------



## hollydolly

No intention of doing anything today. It's pouring of rain, all the shops except non essential shops  are closed.. I took the grandfurkids for a long walk with my DD yesterday..  and hubs has gone to work for the last day before he has a month off.

My daughter has just tried to tempt me to share a melting middle choklit orange pud with her ... but even_ that_ didn't get me tempted to go out..


----------



## Lewkat

Going down the shore to spend the holidays with my son.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> I was stunned... you won't believe what I saw  @Furryanimal .. a Greggs closed down.!!  completely closed, never to re-open. I never thought I'd see the day


Cripes....in our town centre,which is not exactly big,two were open this morning!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Predicting 71 degrees today!! I hope to get out for some yard work!!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Cripes....in our town centre,which is not exactly big,two were open this morning!


The small town I was in the other day  in Herts,  their only Greggs store has closed .. . I'm not exactly surprised since Iceland has started selling Greggs sausage rolls and steak bakes et al,  in packs of 4 for 1/2 the price they cost in a Greggs Branch ( 4 for £2) ... , and they are the real deal, made by Greggs ...so I would imagine it will just be a matter of time before many more close..


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> The small town I was in the other day  in Herts,  their only Greggs store has closed .. . I'm not exactly surprised since Iceland has started selling Greggs sausage rolls and steak bakes et al,  in packs of 4 for 1/2 the price they cost in a Greggs Branch ( 4 for £2) ... , and they are the real deal, made by Greggs ...so I would imagine it will just be a matter of time before many more close..


I get Iceland to deliver my shopping.I have a few Greggs sausage rolls in the freezer!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> I get Iceland to deliver my shopping.I have a few Greggs sausage rolls in the freezer!


me too...and steak bakes....


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:40,it was 'balmy' again temp was 36
I noticed most of the 2 1/2 inches of snow we got last week has melted
This morning,my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are&wish them a Merry Xmas
I'll probably take my mid morning walk,the one after lunch,no other plans except read NYT,do the daily crossword puzzle after dinner


----------



## Aunt Bea

A major outing today!
Laundry and a quick trip to the grocery store.


----------



## MickaC

I've finished my photo sorting......one bundle picked up yesterday, by the appropriate person.......will deliver another bundle tonite to a person.
No contact, just leave at door.
Just organizing what's left to be mine, and going to put away.
Still have some that i'm at a loss what to do with them...........will go back to those, sometime later.

Making muffins today.

Have gotten back into doing jigsaw puzzles........LOVE doing them.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a text message from the hospital so I read it. YAY I do not have Covid-19, although I already knew this .  I can have my endoscopy tomorrow which I really want.

It is 40 degrees today so took my walk outside which was very nice.  Tired of walking about the house a million times a day to get my steps in, but I don’t want to regain the weight I have lost so I do walk, walk, walk.  

Had our gas furance checked since we buy a service and it was done free.  Even though the furnace is new, it doesn’t hurt to have it checked.  We were having a great many issues with the thermostat so he looked at it as well. Even though new, it’s crap.  He was able to set it so it’s 70 degrees 24/7.  I like it lower at night but it would not cooperate.  

We need to replace the thermostat, but we are now saving for taxes so not spending any extra money.  Still paying on the credit card for the house repairs as well so watching every nickel.  Got all the gift cards delivered to the family for Xmas.  Mail really slow, so daughter has not got hers yet.  

Now I can spend the rest of the day doing what i want.  Oh, wait, I do that anyway.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> *Got a text message from the hospital so I read it. YAY I do not have Covid-19,* although I already knew this .  I can have my endoscopy tomorrow which I really want.
> 
> It is 40 degrees today so took my walk outside which was very nice.  Tired of walking about the house a million times a day to get my steps in, but I don’t want to regain the weight I have lost so I do walk, walk, walk.
> 
> Had our gas furance checked since we buy a service and it was done free.  Even though the furnace is new, it doesn’t hurt to have it checked.  We were having a great many issues with the thermostat so he looked at it as well. Even though new, it’s crap.  He was able to set it so it’s 70 degrees 24/7.  I like it lower at night but it would not cooperate.
> 
> We need to replace the thermostat, but we are now saving for taxes so not spending any extra money.  Still paying on the credit card for the house repairs as well so watching every nickel.  Got all the gift cards delivered to the family for Xmas.  Mail really slow, so daughter has not got hers yet.
> 
> Now I can spend the rest of the day doing what i want.  Oh, wait, I do that anyway.


Great news, Aneeda!


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent news about tomorrow , @Aneeda72 .. never good news about an endoscope but in this instance as you say you need it and want it... so I'm pleased you can get it done at last


----------



## Kaila

Glad you got the clear test result, and the go-ahead, to get tomorrow done, also! 
 We'll be thinking of you, @Aneeda72


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Furryanimal said:


> Went early morning shopping and as lockdown has closed my breakfast cafe I had a takeaway bacon bap from Greggs...
> View attachment 140775
> and for lunch I’m going to the chippy!Fish and chips....a great treat!


Oh that looks DELICIOUS!!!!!  I am a bacon fanatic


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Had breakfast with 20 yr old grandson...
Always enjoy that   Then took cookies to our two grand-daughters for taste testing.  Only one new one didn’t make the cut...too dry, so off the gift trays they go. Then I wrote out more recipes for their Christmas present recipe boxes, fixed sandwiches for our lunch, and am now sitting down and trying to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

MickaC said:


> I've finished my photo sorting......one bundle picked up yesterday, by the appropriate person.......will deliver another bundle tonite to a person.
> No contact, just leave at door.
> Just organizing what's left to be mine, and going to put away.
> Still have some that i'm at a loss what to do with them...........will go back to those, sometime later.
> 
> Making muffins today.
> 
> Have gotten back into doing jigsaw puzzles........LOVE doing them.


My husband loves doing them too


----------



## Lee

I went to the sewing store to get thread, got there early as I suspected that those from a town an hour away which is on lockdown would come to our town and I was right, a line up.

Then I tried to buy a rosemary plant, went to a few stores with no luck. I love the scent of rosemary.

Another jigsaw junkie here too Micka.


----------



## Aneeda72

I had my husband go to Home Depot, get grass seed, and peat moss.  It’s 52 degrees today but lots of snow expected next week.  Ground is pretty frozen.  The back yard is dirt so he spread the grass seed (except in the garden space), laid the peat moss on top of it, and hope for a grassy back yard next spring.

The peat moss had frozen  so he had to break it up with a hammer and shovel.


----------



## jujube

I had the little girls all day today.  We took a walk, we did Christmas crafts, we sent Grandpa out for Happy Meals, we played games.

The 4-year-old cleaned and rearranged my kitchen and the TV room.  She wanted to do the laundry, too, but settled for folding towels.  She organized the pantry and straightened up anything that needed straightening up and some that didn't.  She chided me for having a couple of library books on the kitchen table even though I told her that I liked to read and do crossword puzzles there.  "Don't you have somewhere better to put your books?", she asked.  Sure 'nuff, she found a place she wants me to keep my books.  Then she blew the leaves out of the driveway with a little leaf blower that's almost as big as she is and did some raking.   That's what she likes to do when she comes over.....yard and housework.  Four years old.  She's a treasure, that one is.  The 7-year-old likes yard work, but isn't much for housework. 

I'm a lucky woman.  They aren't my flesh-and-blood but they have my heart clutched in their grubby little hands and I think they love me as much as I love them.


----------



## Kaila

Thinking of you today, @Aneeda72


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you today, @Aneeda72


yes me too...I had an endoscopy last year, not pleasant at all, but thankfully over in a few minutes, although I did opt for a little sedation... hope you're feeling ok now @Aneeda


----------



## Pinky

Hoping all goes well, @Aneeda72 , and that you have a minimum of discomfort.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aneeda 72,hope all went well for you today


----------



## hollydolly

Did very little again today... except cook...and  do the laundry.

  DD says she has a 'little surprise '' for me if I felt like driving over there , but it was pouring of rain so it'll have to keep for another day 

I'm just happy staying home when the weather is bad...I like to be in my comfort zone, and she's exactly the same


----------



## moviequeen1

I really didn't have plans today
On my mid morning walk,I dropped off latest issue of Time magazine{ my subscription ended in July,I didn't renew,still keep get it,go figure} Paul Krugman's article in today's NYT to my friend,Marcia's house.I put them in her mailbx,then I continued on my walk.I turned the corner, heard Marcia call my name,she was walking the family dog Aker aka my 'buddy boy'. I joined them he was happy to see me wagged his tail When we got back to the house,I gave him his treat,Marcia&I chatted for couple of minutes. As I was about to leave,bent down to give him a hug he licked my nose
This afternoon,after lunch&nap I walked 3 x around our apt complex.The sun was out,good way to get some exercise


----------



## Tish

Last Country Women Association meeting for the year, via zoom.


----------



## Murrmurr

Decided to do the floors today. While I was sweeping in the front room I tripped over a Christmas present and fell into the tree. 
Wish you coulda seen it.


----------



## Kaila

Murrmurr said:


> Wish you coulda seen it.


Is the tree okay?

Oh, oops, I mean, Are *you *okay?

(It would have been nice if you could have videoed that for all of us friends.   )


----------



## Murrmurr

Kaila said:


> Is the tree okay?
> 
> Oh, oops, I mean, Are *you *okay?
> 
> (It would have been nice if you could have videoed that for all of us friends.   )


I was fine after a "little" cussing.    Had to put some ornaments back on the tree but it's ok too.


----------



## Sassycakes

*What did I do today, let me think! I did some wash and then I had to Iron some of my husband's shirts. I found that strange because he only wears those type of shirts when he is wearing his suit. There were already at least a dozen that were ironed and still in his closet. Of course, he didn't think any of them were the color he wanted. I told him to go look and check the colors and he said "No I'm sure I don't have any beige ones or light blue ones." So rather than argue with him I ironed some shirts. He is very lucky I didn't use the iron on him!  *


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing today.
Went earlier than usual........when i came out there 11 people outside waiting for they turn to go in.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going to see my favorite son today.  Going grocery shopping.  

Trying to refrain from buying a small puppy since I will have an unexpected 1200 dollars, yes, his and mine, hopefully.  A small dog eats very little when full grown puppy so I can afford to feed it.  Then I will have a small little puppy dog that I take with on my walk instead of looking like a fat overweight older lonely woman with nothing to do and no place to go.  

I feel so pathetic some days.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Going to see my favorite son today.  Going grocery shopping.
> 
> Trying to refrain from buying a small puppy since I will have an unexpected 1200 dollars, yes, his and mine, hopefully.  A small dog eats very little when full grown puppy so I can afford to feed it.  Then I will have a small little puppy dog that I take with on my walk instead of looking like a fat overweight older lonely woman with nothing to do and no place to go.
> 
> I feel so pathetic some days.


Please don't feel that way.......
Sounds like you've put a lot of thought in possibly getting a little companion......hope the best in your decision.
Enjoy your visit with your son.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:30,temps in mid 30's
This morning Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' to Target
No other plans except read NYT while eating lunch,afternoon walk,tackle NYT puzzle after dinner


----------



## Sliverfox

Got my hubby's hair  cut this morning.
Plan on getting bird feeders filled before Winter storm hits us.


----------



## MarciKS

going to work soon. i have lost count of the covid trays we're sending out because there's so many. according to facebook updates we have 42 in the hospital now. not sure whose eating and whose vented.

it's becoming an exhausting task and i think it's starting to take its toll on the other employees now.

have a good day all and please be careful!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I went on my early walk around 6:45,wearing boots since we got a 'white Xmas' I'd say we got 4 inches of snow,temp was 28
I walked out the front door of my apt building {as I do every morning}no surprise our sidewalks were not shoveled but the driveway was.I walked halfway down the street,came back and walked 4 x around our community garden circle{not shoveled either}
The rest of my day open my presents,take a couple more walks,hopefully on shoveled sidewalks
This afternoon at 4 have a 'family zoom meeting' with brother&family,they are at their place in NH,my sister who lives in England


----------



## Furryanimal

Been to my sisters for Christmas Lunch....


----------



## hollydolly

Christmas day like no other before it... we've pretty much done everything we'd do on a normal day.

 I've had a little more special brunch than usual, and will do the same for dinner, but in between, I've re-framed a picture and hung it in a new place .. cleared out some boxes from the shed into the barn....... had a 2 zoom calls with family members.

Hubs emptied all our trellis plant holders of water since we've pretty much had rain for the last 2 weeks (not today )... then he cleaned and refilled all the Bird feeders.. he had to crack the ice in the bird bath because it was frozen solid.. 

Lit all the livingroom up with candles, and showed them off to family  via Zoom...

Did the laundry , wahsed, dried and put away ... and in between posted here...

It's coming up towards 5pm now and just got dark ....but it's forecast for a big storm here tomorrow, torrential rain and high winds 

I'll be having dinner in a couple of hours, we both have dinner at separate times, he's vegan and I'm not, so he just has his when he feels like it...


----------



## Irwin

I just had a delicious breakfast of quiche and cranberry bread that my wife made this morning. After my nap, I'm going to get snockered while watching football! And then xmas dinner!


----------



## -Oy-

My Mum is 81 and lives on her own an hour away. So I took her Christmas dinner. My Wife and I will have ours together tomorrow


----------



## Pinky

-Oy- said:


> My Mum is 81 and lives on her own an hour away. So I took her Christmas dinner. My Wife and I will have ours together tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 141585


@-Oy-  Your mother does not look 81 .. she looks much younger. Looks like a delicious meal, and I see you had the traditional Christmas crackers. Beautiful photo


----------



## Marie5656

*Today I will probably be switching between watching some stuff on Netflix and doing laundry*


----------



## -Oy-

Thanks @Pinky


----------



## Aneeda72

-Oy- said:


> Thanks @Pinky


She is lovely!  I am surprised you don’t need a shotgun to keep the old men away from her.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am going to get the lazy guy up soon and go to grocery store.  We are out of everything.  Then do the usual stuff which is wash towels, and walking everyday.  I have switched to yogurt for breakfast to see if it helps my stomach, I hate yogurt.


----------



## PamfromTx

I will be fasting...


----------



## Lee

PamfromTx said:


> I will be fasting...



me too Pam....unless you count a salad for lunch

 just finished shovelling snow while muttering "condo" under my breath. Calories burned, changed my mind, hamburger with the salad.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Sitting here trying to figure-out saying something that is smart-assed.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45,I notice some of the sidewalks that weren't shoveled when I went out early yesterday now are
I plan to stroll over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} for our weekly chat around 9:30.{weather permitting}I talked to them yesterday to make sure they would be home.They are my "Buffalo family',they 'adopted' me about 8 yrs ago.They also are church members,they are the only ones I see on a regular basis, our church has been closed since March
The rest of my day reading my book,may go for afternoon walk


----------



## Pepper

I'm exhausted.  Hopefully I will do as little as possible today.  Yesterday was overwhelming.....in a good way, but overwhelming is overwhelming.


----------



## Pecos

Nothing, or as close to nothing as possible.
We will spend a lot of time on the phone with friends and relatives. Time well spent, I might add.

My wife is laughing on the phone right now talking to a former neighbor. I absolutely love to hear my wife laugh.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got our groceries, only 3 other shoppers there .  They had my 100 calorie popcorn for the first time in months, bought two boxes of the stuff.


----------



## Pinky

Going to daughter & SIL & grandpup later today .. our postponed Xmas dinner. Still snow today, but little traffic. Par for the course - winter in Toronto!


----------



## StarSong

Like @Pecos, today I plan to do as close to nothing as possible.  My husband is on the same page.  Yesterday was a whirlwind of activity, the house is clean, and there's plenty of food in the fridge & freezers.


----------



## Murrmurr

Damaged Goods said:


> Sitting here trying to figure-out saying something that is smart-assed.


Get back to us when you do.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very cold and blustery here!
I've spent the day puttering around.  So far I've done a little cleaning, condensed the Christmas leftovers and froze some of the meat, made a small pot of navy bean soup and now I'm getting ready to plant an amaryllis bulb.

Easy Bean Soup
1  14.5 ounce can of navy beans or other plain canned beans with liquid
1 can of tap water
1  carrot
1 rib of celery with leaves
1 small onion
1 bay leaf
1 packet of GOYA ham flavored bouillon
2 or 3 ounces of ham
a splash of apple cider vinegar
S&P to taste

Chop the ham and vegetables into bean-sized pieces and toss all of the ingredients into a pot, bring to a simmer and cook for 15-20 minutes until the vegetables are tender.


----------



## Murrmurr

Spent the night Christmas Eve with my youngest son's family. My sweet-hearted grandson insisted I sleep in his new bed and it played havoc on my back so I had to leave before the ham came out of the oven on Christmas Day . But we had an excellent Christmas morning as usual and I did eat a few Christmas pancakes before I left.

My 10 year old granddaughter wanted to come home with me, but I made her stay for the ham dinner. (In reality, I didn't think it was a good idea for me to drive her while my back was acting up.) Her big brother brought her over yesterday evening. ..So *today* I'll be chillin' with Ariel and her new dolls that Santa brought her.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Bea said:


> Very cold and blustery here!
> I've spent the day puttering around.  So far I've done a little cleaning, condensed the Christmas leftovers and froze some of the meat, made a small pot of navy bean soup and now I'm getting ready to plant an amaryllis bulb.
> 
> Easy Bean Soup
> 1  14.5 ounce can of navy beans or other plain canned beans with liquid
> 1 can of tap water
> 1  carrot
> 1 rib of celery with leaves
> 1 small onion
> 1 bay leaf
> 1 packet of GOYA ham flavored bouillon
> 2 or 3 ounces of ham
> a splash of apple cider vinegar
> S&P to taste
> 
> Chop the ham and vegetables into bean-sized pieces and toss all of the ingredients into a pot, bring to a simmer and cook for 15-20 minutes until the vegetables are tender.


Copied & pasted to my recipes file. Thanks, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Sliverfox

Staying  warm,, watching it  snow ,, reading.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my earlier post,I was all set to walk over to my friend's Marcia&Dave's when 'Mother Nature' decided to start blowing snow making it difficult to see outside
I did go outside one more time around 11am didn't go far just to get fresh air,I could see where I was going it was cold brrr


----------



## Ruthanne

Nothing.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30,went on my early walk,what a difference compared to yesterday
There was no wind,actually felt 'balmy' temp in the low 30's,a few sidewalks were actually shoveled which makes a huge difference
My plans today,read the paper,do a 'meet&mingle' zoom meeting with church members at 11am we do this every other Sun.There are usually 10 of us who show up each time.Its a great way to stay connected since our church has been closed to members since March.
This afternoon I'll call ahead,then walk over to my friends Marcia&Dave  house for a brief visit.At 4pm,have my weekly family zoom meeting


----------



## hollydolly

Well the sun is shining, it's a beautiful day. Lots of walkers going past my house , many people come out into the countryside during a holiday on a nice day, to walk and come  especially to meander  through the woods... 

It's very cold , I would usually go out and get some winter photos on a day like this, but I'm going to stay home. 

O/h is in the barn painting shelves ...


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday i was looking for something on the top shelf of a closet.
Guess what..........
The sorting mode activated.
Instruction manuals, vacuum attachments, for things that died forever ago.
So, that shelf is getting a good going over.

Making muffins this morning.

Still buried in my jigsaw passion.


----------



## mike4lorie

Thinking maybe starting our bedroom floor... Bought new hardwood for it awhile ago!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Yesterday i was looking for something on the top shelf of a closet.
> Guess what..........
> The sorting mode activated.
> Instruction manuals, vacuum attachments, for things that died forever ago.
> So, that shelf is getting a good going over.
> 
> Making muffins this morning.
> 
> Still buried in my jigsaw passion.


hahaha... you've inadvertently caused me an hour of work...  your post reminded me that the shelf above me here in the office has a box which I had to clear out, so after I read your post I immediately got the box down, and in there were several surprising things I didn't know about , so I set about putting them into their correct homes...one of which was the barn where my o/h is currently working.

I took the stuff up there, and then remembered I had to clean the patio canopy, it only needed leaves brushing off it, but still it meant ladders out of the shed, and brushes.. ._.then _because it rained so much during the night, I had to take the doormats and brush them down outside  after coming in from the garden, then put them into the washing machine, where they are now , and  then quickly mop the kitchen floor of mud... 

So please @MickaC , next time you get an idea about clearing out stuff..can you keep it to yourself..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> hahaha... you've inadvertently caused me an hour of work...  your post reminded me that the shelf above me here in the office has a box which I had to clear out, so after I read your post I immediately got the box down, and in there were several surprising things I didn't know about , so I set about putting them into their correct homes...one of which was the barn where my o/h is currently working.
> 
> I took the stuff up there, and then remembered I had to clean the patio canopy, it only needed leaves brushing off it, but still it meant ladders out of the shed, and brushes.. ._.then _because it rained so much during the night, I had to take the doormats and brush them down outside  after coming in from the garden, then put them into the washing machine, where they are now , and  then quickly mop the kitchen floor of mud...
> 
> So please @MickaC , next time you get an idea about clearing out stuff..can you keep it to yourself..


I'll try to do my best. .


----------



## katlupe

Today I am planning on doing laundry. Then cooking up some hard boiled eggs and chicken in the Instant Pot for easy meals this week. Not much more than that. I have been looking at recipes online this morning.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

I’m planning what to have for NYE dinner. I took an 8 lb beef sirloin out of the freezer and may make hasselback potatoes and steamed broccoli. I have a bunch of appetizers in the freezer so we may have the roast as a late lunch and appetizers in the evening.

between words with friends, checking Facebook and checking this forum.


----------



## Lee

Was reading a book....Mary Higgins Clark, another of her "can't put it down" 

But must do so, tummy wants food


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lee said:


> Was reading a book....Mary Higgins Clark, another of her "can't put it down"
> 
> *But must do so, tummy wants food*


I'm making a stir-fry right now, Lee, just to make your tummy growl a little bit more! LOL!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm alternating between re-reading Laura Ingalls Wilder's sobering "The Long Winter" and watching the much more light-hearted youtube videos of the Pasitano Diaries from Italy and England.  When I feel sorry for myself that I'm kind of cooped up, reading Laura's book really gives me a reality check; I would not be pioneer material by a long shot!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:40,it was 'balmy' outside already 40.The snow we had is beginning to melt.It was breezy but when I came back 20 min later,the winds had picked up 
This morning,my usual weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members,will be interested to hear how their Christmas,gifts they received
I'll take a mid morning or afternoon walk not far because we have high wind warning until mid afternoon,gusts up to 40mph.The rest of my day read NYT and my book,after dinner tackle the NYT daily crossword puzzle.I usually get Mon&Tues within 10-25 min


----------



## charry

I’ve taken my hubby out for a drive, then we sat at the beach , now home, 
He’s had his lunch, now he’s napping, 
I ll go online for a while, then I ll read the newspaper x


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

It’s my husbands birthday. He’s working a 12 hour shift out of town so he will be home late. I’m making potatoes Romanoff and debating on a nice prime rib roast. I’ll go see what they have at the grocery store then decide. I already have a tenderloin beef roast thawing for NYE so having beef tonight may be too much in one week! But it’s hubby’s birthday and I like to do as much as I would if his birthday was another month so he doesn’t feel ripped off.

Not sure what to do for dessert. Maybe I’ll pick something out at a local bakery.


----------



## cookiei

Organizing files.  It's never ending task.
A neighbor dropped off a box of cookies and scented candle at my house.  She and her father moved here a couple years ago and I haven't met her before; I did meet her father once.  I thought she came to the house.  Do I need to get something for them?


----------



## win231

Freezing all morning.  Thawing out now, wearing a polyester shirt & 2 sweaters & still shivering.
The power went out in my area this morning.  DWP says a car hit a power pole & they had to shut off the power for 5 hours to repair it.  Power came back on an hour ago.
It's  45 degrees here & I have a big problem with being cold whenever it's below 80.


----------



## hollydolly

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> It’s my husbands birthday. He’s working a 12 hour shift out of town so he will be home late. I’m making potatoes Romanoff and debating on a nice prime rib roast. I’ll go see what they have at the grocery store then decide. I already have a tenderloin beef roast thawing for NYE so having beef tonight may be too much in one week! But it’s hubby’s birthday and I like to do as much as I would if his birthday was another month so he doesn’t feel ripped off.
> 
> Not sure what to do for dessert. Maybe I’ll pick something out at a local bakery.


Happy Birthday to your husband... co-incidentally it's the same date as my ex husband's birthday


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Freezing all morning.  Thawing out now, wearing a polyester shirt & 2 sweaters & still shivering.
> The power went out in my area this morning.  DWP says a car hit a power pole & they had to shut off the power for 5 hours to repair it.  Power came back on an hour ago.
> It's  45 degrees here & I have a big problem with being cold whenever it's below 80.


thermal shirts,...and thermal long johns... that's what you need under your clothes. My o/h wears those whenever he's working outdoors especially at night, under his shirts and jumpers, and body warmers etc...  he feels the cold like you, unless it's really warm ..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canterbury-Zealand-Thermoreg-Layer-Leggings/dp/B01HEOMNHC?th=1&psc=1


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

cookiei said:


> Organizing files.  It's never ending task.
> A neighbor dropped off a box of cookies and scented candle at my house.  She and her father moved here a couple years ago and I haven't met her before; I did meet her father once.  I thought she came to the house.  Do I need to get something for them?


I don’t think you have to, but maybe sending a thank you card would be appreciated. You could include your contact info. She’s likely reaching out to neighbours during the pandemic, maybe to check and make sure everyone is okay but also maybe to fulfil a need she has to be a bit social. I’ve read articles where during the pandemic even the smallest bit of social interaction can make someone’s day - even saying hi to the postal worker or the delivery driver, neighbours walking by etc.


----------



## MarciKS

Playing video games and resting.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> thermal shirts,...and thermal long johns... that's what you need under your clothes. My o/h wears those whenever he's working outdoors especially at night, under his shirts and jumpers, and body warmers etc...  he feels the cold like you, unless it's really warm ..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canterbury-Zealand-Thermoreg-Layer-Leggings/dp/B01HEOMNHC?th=1&psc=1


Thanks.  I'll try them.


----------



## cookiei

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I don’t think you have to, but maybe sending a thank you card would be appreciated. You could include your contact info. She’s likely reaching out to neighbours during the pandemic, maybe to check and make sure everyone is okay but also maybe to fulfil a need she has to be a bit social. I’ve read articles where during the pandemic even the smallest bit of social interaction can make someone’s day - even saying hi to the postal worker or the delivery driver, neighbours walking by etc.


Thanks  BlissfullyUnawareCanadian.  Because I didn't know her I thought she is a postal worker delivering something from Amazon.  Postal workers here deliver mails in unmarked vehicles.  She said she lives at the end of the road when she noticed me looking confused.  If I wasn't here when she dropped them off I might never know who.


----------



## MickaC

Did some of that dreaded snow shoveling........i hate *SNOW*.

Did some shopping at the vet clinic. got.....
24 large tins of dog food.
8lb bag of dry dog food.
2 kong frisbees
pressed rawhide chew sticks
Fortiflora Probiotic.
So.........250.00 later.


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly   Just giving you a bit of a notice.......was looking at a couple of shelves in another closet.
That's all i'm saying.
Don't read this post, Holly.
Don't want to get in trouble again.


----------



## MickaC

Back to doing that ....sorting thing.....i'm saying that really quiet, as so Holly doesn't hear me.
Don't want to annoy her.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Back to doing that ....sorting thing.....i'm saying that really quiet, as so Holly doesn't hear me.
> Don't want to annoy her.


oh you won't annoy me... you just make me work....


----------



## Mat

Washed clothes and rode the machine on two spin cycles, it likes to walk out the backdoor if you forget to add some weight to it.  Then I worked on my first computer build of two.  I finished connecting all the electrical and found I needed two fan splitter cables since I added two more case fans.  All I am waiting for now is the RAM that was ordered, two separate orders with one in transit now since the 13th, the second order hasn't even shipped yet, but the seller claims once it starts it would be here in 7 to 10 days.  Ordered my splitters and yesterday I ordered a new router and a couple of USB network adapters so I can keep the cabling to a minimum.  My router I now use works fine but it has run 24/7 for about 5 years so I feel pretty sure it would be the first thing to die when I switch over to wireless.  The mouse in the house will be very unhappy he has no wire to climb up.  Took my nap for about 2 and a half hours but a lot of noise outside woke me up.  It has been a pretty good day and I will watch a little SEC football reruns unless there is a good movie on later.  Oh, we have some rain moving in early tomorrow or sometime during the day.  I wish the rain would get here early and make my sleeping nice.


----------



## MarciKS

Mat said:


> Washed clothes and rode the machine on two spin cycles, it likes to walk out the backdoor if you forget to add some weight to it.  Then I worked on my first computer build of two.  I finished connecting all the electrical and found I needed two fan splitter cables since I added two more case fans.  All I am waiting for now is the RAM that was ordered, two separate orders with one in transit now since the 13th, the second order hasn't even shipped yet, but the seller claims once it starts it would be here in 7 to 10 days.  Ordered my splitters and yesterday I ordered a new router and a couple of USB network adapters so I can keep the cabling to a minimum.  My router I now use works fine but it has run 24/7 for about 5 years so I feel pretty sure it would be the first thing to die when I switch over to wireless.  The mouse in the house will be very unhappy he has no wire to climb up.  Took my nap for about 2 and a half hours but a lot of noise outside woke me up.  It has been a pretty good day and I will watch a little SEC football reruns unless there is a good movie on later.  Oh, we have some rain moving in early tomorrow or sometime during the day.  I wish the rain would get here early and make my sleeping nice.


*is it out of balance (the washer?)*


----------



## Mat

MarciKS said:


> *is it out of balance (the washer?)*


It's out of date !  I would guess around 30 years, they don't make them like that today.  It has a counter balance in the powertrain of a swinging cinder block.  Really no kidding   It is still a good machine and washes just as good as a new machine.  I have one that is about 15 years old and it is a Wards brand, stainless tub and large capacity.  It had a design flaw that used three brake pads on the drum and if one was worn out or missing the belt would break.  You would have to tear the entire machine apart to replace all three brake pads.  Most of these machines have all gone to the junk yard.  They were a cut above the ones that used plastic tubs, one screw left in a pocket would cut the entire bottom of the tub out.  My old machine is a bit better than it once was so I guess it has worn in the floor and it still vibrates until it reaches that sweet spot in spin but sitting on it I just enjoy having my coffee and it only last a minute or so.


----------



## MarciKS

Mat said:


> It's out of date !  I would guess around 30 years, they don't make them like that today.  It has a counter balance in the powertrain of a swinging cinder block.  Really no kidding   It is still a good machine and washes just as good as a new machine.  I have one that is about 15 years old and it is a Wards brand, stainless tub and large capacity.  It had a design flaw that used three brake pads on the drum and if one was worn out or missing the belt would break.  You would have to tear the entire machine apart to replace all three brake pads.  Most of these machines have all gone to the junk yard.  They were a cut above the ones that used plastic tubs, one screw left in a pocket would cut the entire bottom of the tub out.  My old machine is a bit better than it once was so I guess it has worn in the floor and it still vibrates until it reaches that sweet spot in spin but sitting on it I just enjoy having my coffee and it only last a minute or so.


*i've actually thought about getting one of those portable jobs that you hook up to a faucet. i don't have that much laundry. might be better than an actual machine. i wouldn't have to climb stairs to use it. *grins**


----------



## Ruthanne

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> It’s my husbands birthday. He’s working a 12 hour shift out of town so he will be home late. I’m making potatoes Romanoff and debating on a nice prime rib roast. I’ll go see what they have at the grocery store then decide. I already have a tenderloin beef roast thawing for NYE so having beef tonight may be too much in one week! But it’s hubby’s birthday and I like to do as much as I would if his birthday was another month so he doesn’t feel ripped off.
> 
> Not sure what to do for dessert. Maybe I’ll pick something out at a local bakery.


Prim rib sounds delicious.  I can still recall the tenderness of the last one I had.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the Downhill in Bormio and the World Darts Championship


----------



## Lee

Going to the library to pick up my curbside book order. Will start shredding some paperwork and clean up the old files.


----------



## katlupe

My plan is to change my bedding and finish my laundry, which consists of sheets and towels that does go in the dryer. After that, just my usual daily chores.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on a short early walk this morning around 6:40,it was 28 ,refreshing with no wind
Mary&I are going on our last 'road trip' for 2020, Walgreens,need a couple items
Our 1st 'road trip' this yr was to Walgreens,a perfect way to end the yr by going there
I have no other plans today,weather permitting take afternoon walk,read NYT,my book
Tonight watch another college football game on ESPN


----------



## Pecos

I did my normal Wednesday chores, refilled the bird feeders, and am washing a load of dark clothes. The wife is going to fix beef stir fry tonight and my appetite will be primed for it. 

I see that our stimulus checks will be deposited in a few days so I handed out some $20's to the folks who came and did our yard work today. I will try to catch the trash pickup guys when they come through. Too many people are way underpaid these days.


----------



## mike4lorie

Started laying the new floor in the dining room, my knee only allowed us to get 3/4 of it done and will finish it up tomorrow...


----------



## win231

A sure sign of aging:
After 2 hours of shivering, I had an idea:  I figured I'd just get out one of my space heaters, plug it into the den & just sit in front of it until the power comes back on.
I was halfway down the stairs when I realized..........   

Ever do something like that?


----------



## Lee

Started out with good intentions of cleaning out the junk room and gave up. I like my junk disorganized.

going back to the jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Marie5656

*I am sitting here getting myself motivated to go out to the grocery store.  Do not need much, really, but I have not been out in days. Need the fresh air.
Going to get a few snacks for my wild New Years Eve Party tonight.  

Oh who am I kidding. .wild party indeed. I am sure I will be asleep by 11.*


----------



## MarciKS

Talking to a friend   and playing video games.


----------



## Pecos

It is a cool rainy day here, so I am going to finally break out the ironing board and iron my kakis and a couple of shirts. I might as well start 2021 with creased pants, .... if that will make a difference.

I did catch up with the garbage collectors this morning and gave them all a $20 bill, which I gather doesn't happen nearly as often as it should. 

My wife is defrosting the freezer and making "lucky" soup (black-eyed peas and collard greens). We are going to eat a lot of it as 2021 needs all the help it can get. 

I hear the recycling truck up the street and if I hurry, I can tip them as well. 
Done, mission accomplished! It feels good to show some appreciation.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we did the supermarket shopping to fill the freezers.. they only needed topping up. Went to Aldi for the bread because they do the nicest Malt loaf, and then decided instead of going to our usual chain supermarket we'd just do all the shopping there.. 

Drove over to my dd's house.. to take some stuff for her, and see her on the last day of the year.. we stayed only an hour because fog was thickening .. 
11pm tonight and we leave the European Union  (EU) after almost 50 years... no-one can celebrate outdoors, (not groups allowed)  either New Years Eve, or the end of our alliance with the EU.. which I'm sure many would love to do... perhaps a few fireworks will be let off in people's gardens.. so it's likely to be the quietest NYE the UK has ever known


----------



## Pink Biz

* I didn't know the UK was leaving the EU on January 1st, @hollydolly . Good luck with that and happy new year to you and yours! *


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> * I didn't know the UK was leaving the EU on January 1st, @hollydolly . Good luck with that and happy new year to you and yours! *


not jan 1st... PB...  tonight 31st December 11pm 3 hours from now  ( I'm just being a tad pedantic) .....  the trouble is no-one under 55  can really remember a life  outside of Europe.. but I can and everyone my age and older  , I was 20 years old when we joined..in '75... so I remember very well what it was like being an Independent sovereignty .. and I'm very happy to be going back to it... I'm sure there will be bumps along the way, but they'll be dealt with just like everything we deal with I'm sure .. 

Thanks PB for the New year wishes.. same to you and yours and lets hope that our wishes bring hope, and a better life in 2021...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I went and cleaned for my 96 year old friend. She is such a sweetheart . Now We have to clean our own place, make a pot of good soup (anyone have any tried and true recipes they want to share??? ) and then nothing planned for rest of the day


----------



## Lee

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Now We have to clean our own place, make a pot of good soup (anyone have any tried and true recipes they want to share???


I have an excellent recipe....throw in bits and pieces of meat, chicken, whatever with whatever is left in veggies, add some broth, a can of beans, type don't matter,  simmer and stir....sometimes it turns out good, sometimes it turns out great


----------



## MickaC

win231 said:


> A sure sign of aging:
> After 2 hours of shivering, I had an idea:  I figured I'd just get out one of my space heaters, plug it into the den & just sit in front of it until the power comes back on.
> I was halfway down the stairs when I realized..........
> 
> Ever do something like that?


More often than i'll admitt.


----------



## Ruthanne

Trying to enjoy this New Years Eve.


----------



## Mat

MickaC said:


> More often than i'll admitt.


I have no doubt it is much colder there than down south 65 miles from the Gulf of Mexico.  Tonight we have rain and wind and a tolerable high 50s to low 60s, at least for a while.  Mid 30s coming back over the weekend.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> A sure sign of aging:
> After 2 hours of shivering, I had an idea:  I figured I'd just get out one of my space heaters, plug it into the den & just sit in front of it until the power comes back on.
> I was halfway down the stairs when I realized..........
> 
> Ever do something like that?


Yup


----------



## Aneeda72

Rearranged the living/dining room, getting ready for the puppy


----------



## mike4lorie

Finished the floor yesterday afternoon... Want to upgrade the plugins (electrical) Then start preparing baseboards... and trim...


----------



## Pappy

Took a nice walk this am. Temp was 66 degrees and perfect for a walk. 
Later today is up in the air. Have a grocery delivery coming soon and then...potluck.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Work starts at 11:30 am. There is a winter storm warning for the commute back home. The Program Manager put me in charge of clearing and redesigning a large wall-hung corkboard. I have to discard outdated material and post new and relevant information.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I woke up at 6:40,went for my early morning walk around 7,didn't wear my boots because most of the sidewalks were clear&dry.It was 36 no wind,refreshing,was cool to see the full moon as well
This morning,I'll be writing in my yearly journal of the top new stories that took place in 2020.I also include the many well known people who passed away,every yr it seems this list grows longer
The rest of my day take mid morning walk,read NYT as I'm eating lunch,afternoon walk,read my book


----------



## CinnamonSugar

resting, drinking water and trying to recoup.  After 9+ months of avoiding COVID, it found me on New Year's Eve.  No respiratory symptoms except occasional cough; mainly body aches/head ache/fever, controlled with Tylenol.  Little or no appetite but navel oranges taste good =)


----------



## Jules

@CinnamonSugar  Have you had it confirmed with the test?  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jules

Pecos said:


> My wife is defrosting the freezer and making "lucky" soup (black-eyed peas and collard greens).


I’ll be making a black-eyed peas dish and cornbread & coleslaw.  We don’t have collard greens here.  The freezer was defrosted two days ago.  

Not that making cornbread is hard, I do like some of packages that are available in the US. Since we couldn’t go to the US this year, I’ll do it from scratch.  There’re are no mixes in our grocery stores.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jules said:


> @CinnamonSugar  Have you had it confirmed with the test?  Take care of yourself.


Yes, @Jules, confirmed with a test.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early walk around 6:45,didn't have to wear my boots since sidewalks are dry no snow,temp was 35. My usual Mon call toCanopy of Neighbors members to see how they are,what they did on New Years Eve if anything
Afterwards,took my long walk of the day,walked 4 blocks went by the house I grew up in,basically looks the same I read NYT as I was eating lunch,read my book rest of afternoon


----------



## dobielvr

Staying home today.  Making calls, doing some ppwk. and trying to stay warm.

We got some rain last night, but the sun is shining half a@@ today.


----------



## Pecos

I did my normal Monday morning chores and then kept an appointment with my dermatologist.

He froze 8 spots on my face and by tonight I will look like I came out on the losing end of a serious conflict with a hornets nest. 

This time I had the foresight to take a pain pill before I got there. It was not my idea of a fun afternoon.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am watching the pre election news and after this week I hope I don’t have to watch any more elections for two years .  I also got my walking done although my fibromyalgia has me dragging myself around so even though it was warm outside I did not dare walk outside.

Husband came up to me and asked for colored pencils and colorbook.    He so has to do what I do, annoys me to death.  But this is why I always have extra stuff.  Here you go big guy, knock yourself out.  No, really, KNOCK yourself out.  

Played a little of my computer game, mostly coloring and switching tv between housewives in Atlanta and CNN.   it’s a gloomy day today and I feel, well, gloomy or looney-not much difference between the two.


----------



## win231

Went to bed at 1am, woke up at 3am hungry, had a snack, went back to sleep at 5am, got up at 8am.  (that happens many nights).
Went to the body shop that repaired my car after the accident to have the front wheels aligned again after they botched the job the first time & the car was making automatic  left-lane changes.
When I picked up the car, it was pulling to the right this time.  I had a hunch & checked tire pressure.  Yup....left front tire had 40 lbs, the other 3 had 33 lbs.  Yeah....just shoot a bunch of air in; why bother checking?   I parked & evened the pressure on all 4.
Does anyone care about doing their job right these days?


----------



## Ellen Marie

First day working this tax season.   Amazing, people really do want that stimulus money!  Phone rang all day because they could not talk to the IRS.


----------



## mike4lorie

Spending the day with my Grandson...


----------



## Jeweltea

Have a grocery order in for curb side pick up at Aldi. They will probably start shopping at 9 and text me with substitutions and then I will have to drive up to get them. I really miss going to the store and browsing but I feel safer doing curb side so I will continue doing it this way.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

CinnamonSugar said:


> resting, drinking water and trying to recoup.  After 9+ months of avoiding COVID, it found me on New Year's Eve.  No respiratory symptoms except occasional cough; mainly body aches/head ache/fever, controlled with Tylenol.  Little or no appetite but navel oranges taste good =)


Oh no!  Praying it will be mild and soon over with, Cinnamon


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

mike4lorie said:


> Spending the day with my Grandson...


Lucky duck!  How old?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jeweltea said:


> Have a grocery order in for curb side pick up at Aldi. They will probably start shopping at 9 and text me with substitutions and then I will have to drive up to get them. I really miss going to the store and browsing but I feel safer doing curb side so I will continue doing it this way.


Welcome to Senior Forum @Jeweltea !


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh no!  Praying it will be mild and soon over with, Cinnamon


Thank u, @Kathleen’s Place... doing better.  Got up the ambition to strip my bed and do a load of wash this AM... that wiped me out lol.  But at least m past the feverish/achy part


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Going for a consultation on cataracts 


CinnamonSugar said:


> Thank u, @Kathleen’s Place... doing better.  Got up the ambition to strip my bed and do a load of wash this AM... that wiped me out lol.  But at least m past the feverish/achy part


Good!  But still sorry you have to go thru it at all


----------



## Jeweltea

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yes, @Jules, confirmed with a test.


I hope you get feeling better.


----------



## Jeweltea

CinnamonSugar said:


> Welcome to Senior Forum @Jeweltea !


Thanks!


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching the election results-*again.  *


----------



## Liberty

CinnamonSugar said:


> Thank u, @Kathleen’s Place... doing better.  Got up the ambition to strip my bed and do a load of wash this AM... that wiped me out lol.  But at least m past the feverish/achy part


Are you sure you have covid...mean did you get tested?  Hoping it could be the flu!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Liberty said:


> Are you sure you have covid...mean did you get tested?  Hoping it could be the flu!


Nope, it's COVID; I had a test thru the hospital's employee health.


----------



## Murrmurr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Thank u, @Kathleen’s Place... doing better.  Got up the ambition to strip my bed and do a load of wash this AM... that wiped me out lol.  But at least m past the feverish/achy part


Just a caution - when my daughter-in-law had C-19, convalescing at home, she felt pretty good a few days in so got up to change the bedsheets and clean her bathroom. The next day she had trouble breathing and my son called her doctor. The doc got on her pretty hard about doing chores and ordered her to rest 100%. The breathing difficulty lasted 3 days, not severe enough to go to the hospital but it made her absolutely miserable.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Murrmurr said:


> Just a caution - when my daughter-in-law had C-19, convalescing at home, she felt pretty good a few days in so got up to change the bedsheets and clean her bathroom. The next day she had trouble breathing and my son called her doctor. The doc got on her pretty hard about doing chores and ordered her to rest 100%. The breathing difficulty lasted 3 days, not severe enough to go to the hospital but it made her absolutely miserable.


Thanks, @Murrmurr.  Hope she is fully recovered now.  I will rest


----------



## Pappy

Taking my wife this afternoon to have her two big toenails removed. Not looking forward to it, I’m sure.


----------



## Liberty

Feeling a bit down...kids were in the area, flew in for business, and we couldn't see them because of the @#$% bug!
That's life these days.  Wish they had a virus detector, then you'd know if it was ok to see your loved ones.


----------



## katlupe

Going shopping today. Sonny has been babysitting his great grandson but doesn't have to Wednesday because his daughter does not work. She is the usual babysitter but is training for a work at home job in customer service.


----------



## Jeweltea

I think we are taking some yard waste and other stuff to the dump.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was tired yesterday since I didn't sleep well Sun night,was pleasantly surprised when I woke up this morning at 6:50 feeling more refreshed
I went on my early walk around 7:15,getting spoiled by not having to wear my winter boots,sidewalks are clear&dry
This morning,my friend,Mary&I are going on our 1st 'road trip' of 2021,going to Target.She said to me yesterday'I'm so look forward to our road trips' We laugh alot,its one of the highlights of my week
The rest of my day probably take afternoon walk,read my book,after dinner try to finish daily NYT crossword puzzle


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to make  decent loaf of  bread in the bread machine.

Make  lunch .
Do what ever else  as the spirit moves me.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Taking my wife this afternoon to have her two big toenails removed. Not looking forward to it, I’m sure.


Oh, keep us posted Pappy.  Sure they will give her a local.  Then cold compress - maybe that frozen bag of peas will
 really help later.


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> Taking my wife this afternoon to have her two big toenails removed. Not looking forward to it, I’m sure.


I had part of one big toenail removed, a few years ago. It did not hurt at all. I hope it's the same for your wife @Pappy


----------



## Aneeda72

Not doing much-don’t feel good today.  Too much shopping, not enough sleep, *very excited over the election results as it means another stimulus package.  2000 dollars folks, so excited.  *(This is not a political comment, it’s a more money comment.)


----------



## Pecos

I got up early and kept my appointment to get my bloodwork done and drop off a stool sample at the lab.
When I read the instructions of how they wanted that sample collected, my immediate reaction was: "they want me to do what?"  

Fortunately, getting blood drawn was much quicker than I expected and my wife had a cup of hot coffee waiting for me when I got home.

I have a follow-up appointment with my gastrologist next week. He has kept my ulcerative colitis in remission for over five years now and I follow his instructions to the letter.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glued to the tv watching stuff go down.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Glued to the tv watching stuff go down.


Crazy stuff, if you're watching what I'm watching @Aneeda72


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Crazy stuff, if you're watching what I'm watching @Aneeda72


Yes I am.


----------



## jerry old

A sad day for America!
How will other nations perceive these crazed events?


----------



## Pinky

jerry old said:


> A sad day for America!
> How will other nations perceive these crazed events?


Sheer madness


----------



## Aneeda72

I am constrained by forum rules, but soon life will once again become relatively boring


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Not doing much-don’t feel good today.  Too much shopping, not enough sleep, *very excited over the election results as it means another stimulus package.  2000 dollars folks, so excited.  *(This is not a political comment, it’s a more money comment.)


Feel better Aneeda...


----------



## hollydolly

jerry old said:


> A sad day for America!
> How will other nations perceive these crazed events?


what ?.._what ?.._..please don't anyone discuss more on the forum and get into trouble, but can someone PM me and tell me why it's a 'sad day for America''...what's happened ?


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> Crazy stuff, if you're watching what I'm watching @Aneeda72


It is absolutely crazy!


----------



## Tish

Watching the Cricket, Australia v India test match.


----------



## Pink Biz

*It is so unnerving I had to be sedated. Some people are beyond disgusting and beyond redemption. This is what I am doing today...weeping for my country.

*


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> what ?.._what ?.._..please don't anyone discuss more on the forum and get into trouble, but can someone PM me and tell me why it's a 'sad day for America''...what's happened ?


I think they're talking about people who are storming the Capitol and Senate Chamber.


----------



## Sassycakes

I have spent most of the day answering spam phone calls and getting too many spam emails. I have no more robocalls set up but it doesn't seem to work and the spam folder in my emails puts the wrong ones in and not the real spam.


----------



## Phoenix

Alarmed, and I can't talk about it here.


----------



## hollydolly

Not too much done today...another sunny day gone past where I could have gone out to take some local photos, albeit very cold ,  but instead  spent the day at home.. ..we're lucky to live in the countryside surrounded by farmland and woodland , where we're not cheek by jowl with people when we go out , but during this pandemic people who don't live here are coming out to walk in our area, for their one allocated period of exercise permitted, per day... who live elsewhere, out of our area .. although essentially they're not supposed to travel outside of their own areas... but who can blame people cooped up in a small apartment with kids, and furlough or unemployed , from coming out to  enjoy the land and nature ...they may learn  that once all this pandemic is controlled there;'s more to life than shopping malls, and X-boxes.. 

..as for me, nothing much to report today.. hubs got his Christmas gift from me finally today...a New Bench saw... he's over the moon with it...

One of my grandfurkids was exercised a little too much by me yesterday in our ball chasing games in the , and today he was  in a lot of pain.. and could  barely walk.

He's such a good boy,  loves to play and will run for miles for a ball ., but we forget he's 12, and he's not so used to running on hard ground for exercise, usually he's swimming in the warm lagoons in Spain.. but there's no warm lagoons here in winter for him now he's back in the UK , to take the pressure off his bones.. so for now he has to rest up,  had some CBD oil rubbed on his muscles.. and he'll be fine by the w/e.. from now on a little less ball throwing for that little lad..


----------



## Tish

Getting the lawns done while the rain is away.


----------



## MarciKS

Lingering.


----------



## Don M.

We've been getting a bit bored with all this "say at home", and cold blustery weather.  So, today, we went to the casino for a few hours.  It was a lot of fun, and we both actually won, for a change.


----------



## jujube

Today, while the Spousal Equivalent was away on a long motorcycle ride, I rearranged the storage in the garage.

Why would I do that when he wasn't home to help, you might ask?  Because I do a lot better _without_ "help"....that's why. 

And a darned good job I did, too!


----------



## bowmore

I assembled two four wheel walkers I purchased to donate to our local hospice. They have a program that lends medical equipment to people who cannot afford them.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am still glued pretty much to CNN.  It’s so amazing when you have a front row seat to history in the making.  A hundred, if not hundreds of years from now, what happened in the USA this week, this month, and this year will be read and studied by thousands of people.

2021 has had an interesting start.


----------



## katlupe

My new refrigerator is being delivered by Lowes today. I don't know what time and I did not order it, the maintenance man did so I will just wait. I will have to take everything out of this one while they bring the new one in. It will give me a chance to clean the floor underneath this one before they put the new one......I hope. Then later in the afternoon, Sonny will take me shopping.


----------



## Jeweltea

Doing laundry. Cooking a pot roast in the slow cooker. Might vacuum.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Jeweltea said:


> I hope you get feeling better.


Hey, Cinnamon...how are you feeling today????
Boat loads better I hope 


Pappy said:


> Taking my wife this afternoon to have her two big toenails removed. Not looking forward to it, I’m sure.


ooooh ick, PAP!!!!  How is she doing?  That must be painful as sin, poor thing


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Jeweltea said:


> Doing laundry. Cooking a pot roast in the slow cooker. Might vacuum.


Pot roast....yum!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

katlupe said:


> My new refrigerator is being delivered by Lowes today. I don't know what time and I did not order it, the maintenance man did so I will just wait. I will have to take everything out of this one while they bring the new one in. It will give me a chance to clean the floor underneath this one before they put the new one......I hope. Then later in the afternoon, Sonny will take me shopping.


You must live in an upscale apartment if the order from Lowes!!!  I think our replacement appliances come from El Cheapo R Us!!!


----------



## katlupe

Kathleen’s Place said:


> You must live in an upscale apartment if the order from Lowes!!!  I think our replacement appliances come from El Cheapo R Us!!!


I didn't expect it to be brand new. He said it will be larger than the one I have now.


----------



## hollydolly

Not done  much today aside from the usual morning chores. It's verrry cold, and dull outside. Hubs is really enjoying his month off work, and is making the most of it pottering in the barn... 

Tomorrow is my 20th wedding anniversary.. we can't go anywhere because everything is closed, but it is forecast to be sunny so I might take one of the dogs with me and go for a walk and take some winter pics of my neighbourhood... we're not allowed to go further than our own areas due to the lockdown or we face being stopped by the police and getting a £200 fine


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:50,it was cold/breezy outside temp was 25{wearing long underwear for my knees} 
If I can motivate myself,I may clean the living rm furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap,or wait until the weekend.My friend,Thora&I are going to our favorite grocery store,we usually go at 9:30a but she has a dr's appt at 11,will go today after lunch. I find it interesting whenever we go at a later time if the store is more or less crowded. The last time we went in afternoon, it wasn't crowded at all


----------



## Jeweltea

Aneeda72 said:


> I am still glued pretty much to CNN.  It’s so amazing when you have a front row seat to history in the making.  A hundred, if not hundreds of years from now, what happened in the USA this week, this month, and this year will be read and studied by thousands of people.
> 
> 2021 has had an interesting start.


I will be watching a lot of CNN too.


----------



## MickaC

Muffins are waiting to be made......morning cleaning chores.......after that......pretending it's Friday......starting the weekend.
WOW......tired already.

Guess what....
I typed this up yesterday morning.......forgot to click on post.
So here's yesterday's stuff.
Senior thing ......again. .


----------



## Pappy

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Hey, Cinnamon...how are you feeling today????
> Boat loads better I hope
> 
> ooooh ick, PAP!!!!  How is she doing?  That must be painful as sin, poor thing


Today she feels better. Yesterday, it hurt like crazy and she got very little sleep.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Hey, Cinnamon...how are you feeling today????
> Boat loads better I hope
> 
> ooooh ick, PAP!!!!  How is she doing?  That must be painful as sin, poor thing


@Kathleen’s Place, I am doing better (not fully recovered but 80% or so); I will go back to work Monday.   Thanks for checking on me


----------



## Pappy

This is Wednesday just after we got home. Pain killer hadn’t wore off yet. The first night was the worst. Today she has very little pain. We are soaking her feet in Epsom salts and Betadine twice a day. Healing nicely.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Taking my wife this afternoon to have her two big toenails removed. Not looking forward to it, I’m sure.


What would constitute such a procedure, Paps?


----------



## Butterfly

Today I am going to make an effort to catch up on my laundry and maybe clean up my office room if the spirit moves me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> This is Wednesday just after we got home. Pain killer hadn’t wore off yet. The first night was the worst. Today she has very little pain. We are soaking her feet in Epsom salts and Betadine twice a day. Healing nicely.
> View attachment 143748


Mrs. P. is lucky to have nurse Pappy on duty!

Hope things get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not much!

I've been binge-watching YouTube extreme grocery challenge/haul videos to see if I can pick up some tips on shopping once a month. 

Some of the videos are excellent but many of them make me think that the people are being less than honest/sincere about their experience.


----------



## StarSong

What are extreme grocery challenges, @Aunt Bea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> What are extreme grocery challenges, @Aunt Bea?


People reveal how they live on $10.00, $15.00, $20.00 per week for groceries or purchase all food from the $tore or some other nontraditional source.

I'm mainly interested in the ways that people manage fresh produce, meat, bakery, dairy, products when they shop once a month or how they switch to frozen canned products later in the month.

I'm thinking that I would use some sort of hybrid system where I do a major grocery order at the beginning of the month and a second smaller order later in the month.

It's interesting for me to see how people approach this topic.  Some use all convenience foods, some cook from scratch, some eat the same thing every day, etc... 

I've found a few little tips that are helpful to me or reaffirm my own thoughts on the subject.

I try to tell myself I'm conducting research instead of just wasting time.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Pappy said:


> This is Wednesday just after we got home. Pain killer hadn’t wore off yet. The first night was the worst. Today she has very little pain. We are soaking her feet in Epsom salts and Betadine twice a day. Healing nicely.
> View attachment 143748


Oh good!!!! (about very little pain today!). She as all of my tea and sympathy!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> This is Wednesday just after we got home. Pain killer hadn’t wore off yet. The first night was the worst. Today she has very little pain. We are soaking her feet in Epsom salts and Betadine twice a day. Healing nicely.
> View attachment 143748


I had known someone years ago, that had the same procedure as your wife.
She had said it was very painful.
You're an excellent caregiver, Pappy,  glad she has you.
Hope she has a good recovery.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> *I had known someone years ago, that had the same procedure as your wife.*
> She had said it was very painful.
> You're an excellent caregiver, Pappy,  glad she has you.
> Hope she has a good recovery.


Micka. Do you happen to know why?


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Micka. Do you happen to know why?


She had a very severe fungus in her toenail, if i remember right she had one of the smaller toenails removed as well.
She had let things go on too long, otherwise. maybe she could have saved them.


----------



## bowmore

Delivered the 2  four wheel walkers I bought and assembled to our local hospice. They were down to one walker. They loan these and other medical equipment to people who cannot afford them.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> She had a very severe fungus in her toenail, if i remember right she had one of the smaller toenails removed as well.
> She had let things go on too long, otherwise. maybe she could have saved them.


Thanks, Micka.

I'll bet it would be a painful procedure.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went to bed last night at midnight,I knew I was tired.I was stunned to see what time it was when I woke up it was 7:40.On my early walk what a nice surprise,the sun was out. The 1st day we've had sun since end of Dec,temps in the 20's refreshing with no wind
This morning doing my laundry,take advantage of the sunshine go on my walks
The rest of my day read the paper,my book


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cleaning!


----------



## PamfromTx

Housework.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> She had a very severe fungus in her toenail, if i remember right she had one of the smaller toenails removed as well.
> She had let things go on too long, otherwise. maybe she could have saved them.


I guess I was very fortunate to not have had pain. I had part of my big toenail removed (ingrown) .. it was immediate comfort once removed. I was foolish not to have had it done sooner, as it was very painful for a long time. I was wearing open-toed sandals for most of the year.


----------



## Aneeda72

I’ve got all but one of the of my puppy toys delivered today from Amazon.  One of the toys is a cube with two little balls in it.  The balls are in a net bag inside the cube. You take the balls out, reclose the cube and the puppy is suppose to figure out how to open the cube and get the balls out.  

I’ve decided it is like when the pharmacist gives you a prescription in a child lock bottle and you have to have a child open the bottle for you.  Know what I mean?  I don’t want to break the toy, which was expensive.

Soooo, once the puppy has the cube open, I’ll take the little balls out of the net bag.


----------



## funsearcher!

I've been watching it snow all day and now at nearly 4 PM, it has stopped. Nice gentle lazy snow.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve got all but one of the of my puppy toys delivered today from Amazon.  One of the toys is a cube with two little balls in it.  The balls are in a net bag inside the cube. You take the balls out, reclose the cube and the puppy is suppose to figure out how to open the cube and get the balls out.
> 
> I’ve decided it is like when the pharmacist gives you a prescription in a child lock bottle and you have to have a child open the bottle for you.  Know what I mean?  I don’t want to break the toy, which was expensive.
> 
> Soooo, once the puppy has the cube open, I’ll take the little balls out of the net bag.


You are so prepared for your companion........LOVE it.
The games made for dogs are excellent.
When my Corgi joined my family.......not so much when she was a puppy......but once she got over a year......she needed to keep her smarts working or she was proud to present her title as my " problem child #1."
Games like.....a tray with removable little cups.....you put treats under some of them.....then she would keep lifting the cups till she found the treats.
Was really funny at the start......she thought the cups were her reward, and carried them off.....just showed her a couple of times, then she got it........the problem was she was getting too fast at it.......so i got some more challenging ones.
My sheltie, Tia at the time, got the hang of it as well.

So HAPPY you're getting a little family member.........I think you'll be a great doggie Mom.


----------



## Mozzie

Sunday here, not alot, we still have a few holiday makers down this way so roads and the few shops we do have here are packed. So generally this time of year we stay at home and that is what we are doing again today.


----------



## katlupe

I have no plans really for today. Might get a load of laundry done as well as my normal household chores. Probably watching videos and might make another batch of broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## Jeweltea

Doing laundry today. Might call a friend this afternoon. Might put in a grocery list for curb side pickup tomorrow. The new version of "All Creatures Great and Small" starts tonight on PBS so I will watch that.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jeweltea said:


> Doing laundry today. Might call a friend this afternoon. Might put in a grocery list for curb side pickup tomorrow. The new version of "All Creatures Great and Small" starts tonight on PBS so I will watch that.


Thanks.  I am never sure what channels I have since they seem to change at lot.  I set the show to record which means if I have that channel I can watch the show and if I don’t have it the show will record but I won’t be able to watch it.  It’s so strange


----------



## Lakeland living

Looks like the day will be in spurts, -17 with a north wind.   A high of -6, soooo.
Bringing in some wood of course, hot coffee breaks or course.
  It being Sunday, the rest will be done as it appears...


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> You are so prepared for your companion........LOVE it.
> The games made for dogs are excellent.
> When my Corgi joined my family.......not so much when she was a puppy......but once she got over a year......she needed to keep her smarts working or she was proud to present her title as my " problem child #1."
> Games like.....a tray with removable little cups.....you put treats under some of them.....then she would keep lifting the cups till she found the treats.
> Was really funny at the start......she thought the cups were her reward, and carried them off.....just showed her a couple of times, then she got it........the problem was she was getting too fast at it.......so i got some more challenging ones.
> My sheltie, Tia at the time, got the hang of it as well.
> 
> So HAPPY you're getting a little family member.........I think you'll be a great doggie Mom.


Thanks.  I read that corgis and red heelers get really bored really fast so I have a wide variety of toys to switch out as there is nothing worst than a bored puppy or dog.  I bought one of those find the treat games, marked easy, for her.

I bought one of the new “scent bone toys” that it supposed to keep puppy occupied for long periods of time, and snuggle puppy with heart beat for me .  I am going to do tether training. I‘ve never done tether training before, as I can not imagine tethering a dog anywhere.  But I thinking it with help with no bark training later on so giving it a shot.

Now that everything from Amazon has been delivered except one item, Yes, I am ordering the last few things.  . Rose has enough toys for five puppies, but training retrieve requires a lot of different mouth feel toys.  Training “find it” requires scent toys.  I doubt I’ll have time to be bored anymore.


----------



## MarciKS

Working and now curious about the extreme grocery challenge @Aunt Bea. Is it a tv show or something?


----------



## Mozzie

Good afternoon everyone, went for my annual check up at the docs today, still alive he said lol. Now just relaxing at home before the kids start to move around and make as much noise as they can lol..


----------



## Lee

I spent some of the day yesterday trying to clean up the mess I made the other day installing a printer. I never claimed to be a genius when it comes to techie stuff and this proved it.

Then I spent the rest of the day cleaning up the balled up printer paper that did not print properly.


----------



## Ruthanne

First thing I'm going to do is put my feet up and do...nothing.

And then later probably more of the same.


----------



## katlupe

My plan is to do some laundry and make broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## Jeweltea

Our water heater quit so we have a plumber here putting in a new one. There goes the stimulus!


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> My plan is to do some laundry and make broccoli cheese soup.


Weren't you planning to do that yesterday?  (I'm paying attention!   )


----------



## old medic

Making bullets..... Hard cast lead....


----------



## Pecos

I did my regular morning chores and then started a load of dark clothes in the washing machine.

I just wasted 45 minutes trying to get more information on when and where I can actually get the COVID vaccination. What a "goat rope."


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> I just wasted 45 minutes trying to get more information on when and where I can actually get the COVID vaccination.* What a "goat rope."*


LOL Love that expression - never heard it before, @Pecos!


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot done today... while hubs was getting his Oral MOT at the dentist.. I cleaned out my car , it's going for a new cambelt to be fitted tomorrow, so I like it to look nice whenever it goes into the workshop.. I apply this to life in general , I always feel that  if a doctor , or a teacher, or a Mechanic sees you don't look after yourself or your car, why should they make that extra effort to do a good job when you obviously don't try  yourself?.. It's my mantra anyway , whether true or not, it's something I've always stuck by

Tonight I made Shepherds pie with sausages , & broccoli in it., and dough boys for dinner ... yummmmmyyy.. 

Cleared out some food cans from the barn which had got rusty around the egdes due to some damp in there a few weeks back.. since then we've added a humidifier, and an electric oil heater, but hubs painstakingly cleaned the cans with a dilute of WD40.. then washed them in soapy water.. I would have personally just thrown them in the bin ...

Best news of all, 5 weeks after arriving home from Spain after 11 years away my DD has got a job.. absolutely amazing,  considering the hundreds of thousands who have lost their jobs in England this year and millions unemployed .. but my DD has got one, and it will a pay very well .. initially just on a 3 month contract... can't say yet what it is, but I will soon.. ( just don't want to jinx it for her)...she starts next week, so I'll have to  furkid  sit for her.. at least 4 days a week...


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I made Shepherds pie with sausages , & broccoli in it., and dough boys for dinner ... yummmmmyyy..
> 
> Best news of all, 5 weeks after arriving home from Spain after 11 years away my DD has got a job.. absolutely amazing,  considering the hundreds of thousands who have lost their jobs in England this year and millions unemployed .. but my DD has got one, and it will a pay very well .. initially just on a 3 month contract... can't say yet what it is, but I will soon.. ( just don't want to jinx it for her)...she starts next week, so I'll have to  furkid  sit for her.. at least 4 days a week...


Holly, congrats on the daughter's new job, she must be highly qualified to land a job with the unemployment

What are dough boys? I am thinking of the Pillsbury Dough Boy but probably not.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Worked six hours today (out of 8 scheduled); now home resting.  It was good to be 'back in the saddle' but I definitely need to take it slowly.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm going to start a sewing project today. I'm thinking about it, anyway.

Once in a while my sister brings me a bag of fabric remnants she picks up from a thrift store. Last week she brought a bag of these long, narrow, finished strips of satin, about 30 of them, most of them brown, a lot of them pink. Each one is 5.5 inches wide and 8 feet long. I'm thinking of cutting a bunch of them in half and sewing them together down the long edges to make her a skirt. I'm gonna see how it looks if I taper the lengths in toward the waist (pin it all together) so it will be an A-line, and leave the excess corners of each strip hanging on the outside, kind of like a scalloped tier. I'll alternate the brown and pink strips. The colors look really nice together, like chocolate covered strawberry-cream bon-bons.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, congrats on the daughter's new job, she must be highly qualified to land a job with the unemployment
> 
> What are dough boys? I am thinking of the Pillsbury Dough Boy but probably not.


Thanks Lee...she _is_ highly qualified, but she's been out of that loop for 11 years owning and  running her doggie hotel in Spain....  but even this job offer is not what she would be doing ordinarily in her career, it will all become clearer when I tell you what it is once she's started...

Dough boys...another name for flour dumplings  for stews and soups etc...


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I'm going to start a sewing project today. I'm thinking about it, anyway.
> 
> Once in a while my sister brings me a bag of fabric remnants she picks up from a thrift store. Last week she brought a bag of these long, narrow, finished strips of satin, about 30 of them, most of them brown, a lot of them pink. Each one is 5.5 inches wide and 8 feet long. I'm thinking of cutting a bunch of them in half and sewing them together down the long edges to make her a skirt. I'm gonna see how it looks if I taper the lengths in toward the waist (pin it all together) so it will be an A-line, and leave the excess corners of each strip hanging on the outside, kind of like a scalloped tier. I'll alternate the brown and pink strips. The colors look really nice together, like chocolate covered strawberry-cream bon-bons.


can you post a picture ?


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> can you post a picture ?


I could if my DIL helped me. I'll ask her.


----------



## Furryanimal

Another boring lockdown day stuck inside with nothing to do...
but I have ordered a fish and chip lunch...being delivered tomorrow around 1pm.


----------



## Rosemarie

Been playing musical chairs with my furniture all day. I wasn't happy with the arrangement so decided to try a different one. It didn't look right so I tried a different way. Still doesn't look right so tomorrow, I'll try again. Do you think it counts as exercise?


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, what great news about your daughter!!! 

I've been working on a big pot of mixed bean soup that's taking several hours to cook - these are the moments when I regret not buying an instant pot during the black Friday sales.


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
Just saw the news about your daughter.   Congratulations.


----------



## Mozzie

Some of the family are shopping so i am just posting arund the net awaiting their call for me to come pick them up.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Weren't you planning to do that yesterday?  (I'm paying attention!   )


Yes, but I still haven't done either! I got sidetracked yesterday with cleaning my coffeemaker and counters.

Not going shopping with Sonny today as we planned. He has to babysit his great grandson again. I am glad though because my 2nd Misfits Market box is being delivered today.

Making breakfast, Chaffles and bacon. Then just normal chores.


----------



## StarSong

@katlupe: Had to look up "chaffles" (cheese and egg waffles for the likewise uninitiated).  Seems to be a keto thing, yes?  You'll get to your list... we all do eventually, or we just rip up the list and start a new one.  Been there done that.    

This morning I did a Costco shopping trip, then went to the library for a no-contact pickup. 
First time off my property since Christmas Day. WooHoo!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Best news of all, 5 weeks after arriving home from Spain after 11 years away my DD has got a job.. absolutely amazing,  considering the hundreds of thousands who have lost their jobs in England this year and millions unemployed .. but my DD has got one, and it will a pay very well .. initially just on a 3 month contract... can't say yet what it is, but I will soon.. ( just don't want to jinx it for her)...she starts next week, so I'll have to  furkid  sit for her.. at least 4 days a week...


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning,friendMary&I going on 'road trip', to Kohl's
I got a flyer in the mail for 20% off,I'm looking for turtlenecks,socks


----------



## Sliverfox

Grocery shopping,, going to county courthouse,, then farm store.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I haven't been out of my little apartments since December 29th other so today I made a much-needed grocery run.

Now I've got a pot of freezer soup simmering on the stove.  I keep a one-quart cottage cheese container in the freezer compartment and when I open vegetables or have a dab of leftover sauce or gravy I put the liquid into the container for soup stock.  When the container is full I make a pot of soup and today is the day!  I added a big fat carrot, fresh celery stalks with leaves, an onion, cabbage, and a couple of tablespoons of barley.  When the soup is done I will add a quarter cup of tiny pasta shells that will cook as the soup cools.

That's about all the excitement I can stand for one day!


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot done today...it's sleeted all day.

DD came over this morning and we both took this young man to the salon.... now doesn't he look all handsome?








Unfortunately the govt have decreed that now all dogs can only be groomed in the event of an emergency where it's deemed to adversely affect the dogs' health so the groomer only did this today because it had been booked in advance...how having the dog groomed is making difference to C-19 cases I haven't a clue...


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72  What kind of puppy are you getting?


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> Worked six hours today (out of 8 scheduled); now home resting.  It was good to be 'back in the saddle' but I definitely need to take it slowly.


Please be careful and safe.......You are so DEDICATED.


----------



## old medic

Smoking a turkey......
But I'm having a hell of a time keeping it lit


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly   Amazing news about your daughters job.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72  What kind of puppy are you getting?


A cowboy corgi, a cross between a red heeler and a corgi.  Looks exactly like a corgi


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm working on the design of our local council's "Climate Change Net Zero Strategy." 60 pages of facts, figures and data that I have to make look interesting enough to read


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot done today...it's sleeted all day.
> 
> DD came over this morning and we both took this young man to the salon.... now doesn't he look all handsome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the govt have decreed that now all dogs can only be groomed in the event of an emergency where it's deemed to adversely affect the dogs' health so the groomer only did this today because it had been booked in advance...how having the dog groomed is making difference to C-19 cases I haven't a clue...


I can actually answer your question.  When grooming salons closed in mid-March I didn't pay too much attention although our dog was due for a grooming in early April.  A couple of months later he was obviously in need of a haircut, but was also not doing well.  Lethargic and very poor appetite.  

Our groomer began (not quite legally) taking animals with whom she'd had a long history, so we got an appointment. When he came home he was like a new dog. We hadn't realized how overheated he'd become with the combination of his too-heavy coat and hot weather.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> Please be careful and safe.......You are so DEDICATED.


Thank you, @MickaC   that’s very sweet of you


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I can actually answer your question.  When grooming salons closed in mid-March I didn't pay too much attention although our dog was due for a grooming in early April.  A couple of months later he was obviously in need of a haircut, but was also not doing well.  Lethargic and very poor appetite.
> 
> Our groomer began (not quite legally) taking animals with whom she'd had a long history, so we got an appointment. When he came home he was like a new dog. We hadn't realized how overheated he'd become with the combination of his too-heavy coat and hot weather.


No I think you misunderstand me SS.. I meant I have no idea why the govt is not allowing dogs to be groomed. How would grooming a dog  cause C-19 to anyone ?


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched my favorite game shows this morning, went to the store and bought some Mega Millions lottery.  I rarely play the lottery but thought since I heard it was something like 750 million at least now I'd give it a shot.  I didn't spend a lot on it.  

I just baked some barbequed Western ribs with great northern beans, onions and mushrooms and brown rice.  

Now I'm about to take doggie out for a walk, it's a nice day today and about 45 degrees F.  Listening to some music and birdie song for the bird.


----------



## Aneeda72

Picking up my puppy!  Breeder called and asked could we get her today, hmm, let me think about it.  . We get her this evening, now, where did I put the duct tape


----------



## Pecos

I did my morning chores and then kept an appointment with my Gastroenterologist who advised me that my ulcerative colitis is still in remission, but he still believes that I should have a colonoscopy later this year after I get my second COVID shot and after I finally finish the remaining hormone treatment for prostrate cancer.

My blood work showed that I am still slightly anemic and that my blood glucose has gone up to 106 where it has never been before. He advised me that these are both being driven by the LUPRON hormone treatment and that I should not be overly concerned. I also get to blame the eight pounds on LUPRON, although virtual celebrations on this forum may have contributed. He insists that 168 lbs. was still a pretty good weight for me.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> No I think you misunderstand me SS.. I meant I have no idea why the govt is not allowing dogs to be groomed. How would grooming a dog  cause C-19 to anyone ?


Yes, I did misunderstand you, Holly, even though you'd written it out quite clearly.   Oops!   

In answer to the question you DID ask (but I missed), I don't know how grooming would cause or spread C-19.


----------



## moviequeen1

Unfortuantely my 'road trip' with Mary to Kohl's was uneventful,they didn't have anything worth buying
Instead,we went to grocery store'Price Rite' where we both needed a couple items
When we got home,I took my mid morning walk
After lunch,nap,took my last walk of the day went around the block


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> A cowboy corgi, a cross between a red heeler and a corgi.  Looks exactly like a corgi


@Aneeda72  Have a few tips for you, about Corgis........if you don't mind.......when is he arriving, what's his name going to be?
I'm excited for you and him.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72  Have a few tips for you, about Corgis........if you don't mind.......when is he arriving, what's his name going to be?
> I'm excited for you and him.


I would be happy to have suggestions.  Just got home, puppy is very mad, very.  . Poor baby would like to kill me.  Bella Rose, call name Bella.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> No I think you misunderstand me SS.. I meant I have no idea why the govt is not allowing dogs to be groomed. How would grooming a dog  cause C-19 to anyone ?


Dogs, cats can carry and contract Covid as well.........not as high risk as humans.......through their sneezes, coat, skin, etc.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I would be happy to have suggestions.  Just got home, puppy is very mad, very.  . Poor baby would like to kill me.  Bella Rose, call name Bella.


@Aneeda72   Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!     Is he a She?


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72   Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!     Is he a She?


Yup, baby girl, and a very frantic one, so unlike a lab or poodle puppy.


----------



## Pinky

Just finished watching the last episode of The Queen's Gambit. Excellent acting by all.


----------



## Aneeda72

Entertaining a puppy.


----------



## Jeweltea

Pinky said:


> Just finished watching the last episode of The Queen's Gambit. Excellent acting by all.


That was a really good show.


----------



## Lee

It's raining, not that it matters since we are in lockdown. Good excuse to sit on my medium size butt and binge watch Game of Thrones.  note to self....medium size butt will turn to large size butt if I keep this up.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  got  living room rug vacuumed,, lunch is done.

Trying to talk my self in  tossing out  out dated paper work,, so I can put  the current paperwork in file cabinet.


----------



## Pecos

I did my early morning chores and then kept my standing date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. We just finished the downstairs and I am about to hold Friday cleanup in my upstairs office/gym/cat palace. Kaley the cat is not much help during this part of my household cleaning responsibilities.

I am still a bit unhappy that my Doctor referred to me as an "elderly" patient in his paperwork. Just when does a person become "elderly", I am pretty sure that it is not 78.


----------



## ronaldj

fixed a couple lights at our church, put wood down for the wood stove and working on a wood project....finishing a book, aka nothing much.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 7am didn't have to wear boots, no snow on the ground.The temp was 35 no wind was refreshing
This morning I'm going to wash my living room/bedroom furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap.I've been putting this off for a week or so,tired of looking at the dust
The rest of my day,read the local paper,my book take a couple walks {weather permitting}


----------



## katlupe

Snow is on the ground here this morning. My plan is to baby myself as much as possible. One of my knees is killing me and I need to give it a chance to recover.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Snow is on the ground here this morning. My plan is to baby myself as much as possible. One of my knees is killing me and I need to give it a chance to recover.


We have no snow on the ground and are in a severe drought.  It is supposed to snow in February and as much as I hate snow I hope it does. We can get snow through June.  Otherwise we will have water restrictions in summer.  Plus a variety of states get water from us, Nevada, Arizona, and California and others I think, so we really need snow.

Its amazing how many people think water comes from a facet and don’t realize that it comes from the snow and rain that falls into the lakes of various states.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Snow is on the ground here this morning. My plan is to baby myself as much as possible. One of my knees is killing me and I need to give it a chance to recover.


snow here today  as well Kat... sorry you've got a horribly painful knee, I can empathise... it wears you down when it's continually painful, and makes you grumpy..well it does me anyway... . I hope it starts to ease soon..


----------



## Lee

Just got back from shopping for greens for salads, romaine, iceburg, spinach and a lettuce trio. Back on the healthy eating kick for a bit.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> snow here today  as well Kat... sorry you've got a horribly painful knee, I can empathise... it wears you down when it's continually painful, and makes you grumpy..well it does me anyway... . I hope it starts to ease soon..


You grumpy-don’t believe it for a minute except maybe when your batteries run down


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> You grumpy-don’t believe it for a minute except maybe when your batteries run down


oooh believe me, I get as grumpy as the next person when the pain is relentless..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not much!

Snowing with an inch on the ground and more to come tonight into tomorrow.

Last night I put a pound of navy beans out to soak overnight and cooked them this morning.  The beans were from Aldi and they must have been fresh this year because they cooked up nice firm but tender in a little over 30 minutes.  The pound yielded two pints for the freezer with enough broth and beans leftover to make a small pot of soup for today and tomorrow.

I always wonder if it makes more sense to cook beans from scratch or buy them pre-cooked in cans.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aunt Bea said:


> Not much!
> 
> Snowing with an inch on the ground and more to come tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> Last night I put a pound of navy beans out to soak overnight and cooked them this morning.  The beans were from Aldi and they must have been fresh this year because they cooked up nice firm but tender in a little over 30 minutes.  The pound yielded two pints for the freezer with enough broth and beans leftover to make a small pot of soup for today and tomorrow.
> 
> *I always wonder if it makes more sense to cook beans from scratch or buy them pre-cooked in cans.*


ROFLMAO!

Neither, Aunt Bea, I'd grow the ones that are already cooked!


----------



## Pinky

Just ordered flowers to send  .. my son-in-law's grandmother passed away (age 94) at the Polish senior's residence. He used to take my grandpup, Abbi to visit.
R.I.P. Babcia Anna Starkiewicz.


----------



## Don M.

We had a couple of inches of snow, then ice/sleet on top of that yesterday and last night.  I spent about an hour cleaning the decks this morning, and while I was outdoors, one of the neighbors with a rear wheel drive van got stuck on the icy roads, and almost tipped into the ditch.  I got my tractor and tow rope out, and was able to "ease" him back onto the road, and he was able to continue on.  His tires are fairly worn, so hopefully he will get some with better tread soon.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Just ordered flowers to send  .. my son-in-law's grandmother passed away (age 94) at the Polish senior's residence. He used to take my grandpup, Abbi to visit.
> R.I.P. Babcia Anna Starkiewicz.
> 
> View attachment 144932


I'm so sorry for your loss, @Pinky.  

Bless your son-in-law for his kindness toward his grandmother. 

I nearly always brought my dog along to visit my mom and then my FIL when they were in assisted living. Everyone - staff, residents, and the person I was visiting - responded when we come in. They smiled at me but were overjoyed to see him.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, @Pinky.
> 
> Bless your son-in-law for his kindness toward his grandmother.
> 
> I nearly always brought my dog along to visit my mom and then my FIL when they were in assisted living. Everyone - staff, residents, and the person I was visiting - responded when we come in. They smiled at me but were overjoyed to see him.


Thank you @StarSong 

The residents always were so happy to see Abbi. I'm sure many of them missed being able to have a pet. Abbi automatically knew the way to get to Babcia's room.

I'll bet your mom and FIL were thrilled to see your dog. I hope my daughter will do that for me one day.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Got my  2 mile walk in. That’s about it. Watching the Packer game right now!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking care of puppy is a full time job.  I am currently training her to watch tv.  Look, Bella, look, tv, tv.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Taking care of puppy is a full time job.  I am currently training her to watch tv.  Look, Bella, look, tv, tv.


try her on the geographic channel... my grandfukids will sit tranfixed, occasionally barking at the site of wild animals in Africa...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> try her on the geographic channel... my grandfukids will sit tranfixed, occasionally barking at the site of wild animals in Africa...


Trying to teach her not to bark, do not give her ideals


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Doing wash and packing in prep for a few days off in my home area of Georgia.  Not looking forward to things like paying taxes and doctors appts, but I get to take my eight-yr-old granddaughter shopping so that's something to which I'm looking forward =)


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Just ordered flowers to send  .. my son-in-law's grandmother passed away (age 94) at the Polish senior's residence. He used to take my grandpup, Abbi to visit.
> R.I.P. Babcia Anna Starkiewicz.
> 
> View attachment 144932


I’m so sorry for your loss Pinky. What a sweet son in law to take Abbi . Having pets visiting elders really brightens their day. We used to take our dogs in to see my husbands grandmother when she was in a home out east and we also took our dogs into some of the hospitals my mom was at. The nurses were so very nice to us and made special amendments which we were most grateful for. Sorry for rambling on. 
What a cute picture of Abbi. All those other residents are going to miss Abbi too. 
94 is a pretty good age to live to.


----------



## AnnieA

Not much other than feeling like  . I am miserable and foul with it. I hate all RL humans today and don't even really like my dog that much either. You guys are okay 'cause I can click a button and make you go away.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Just ordered flowers to send  .. my son-in-law's grandmother passed away (age 94) at the Polish senior's residence. He used to take my grandpup, Abbi to visit.
> R.I.P. Babcia Anna Starkiewicz.
> 
> View attachment 144932So sorry to hear about this loss........I'm sure there are and will be endless MEMORIES.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early walk around 6:45,a tad nippy outside,temp was 26,wearing long underwear,a slight breeze which made it feel even colder
This morning,friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' to a favorite $ Tree Store.We like this one because its clean,well stocked,employees are friendly.I can't say that for other $ stores.I just need a couple of items
The rest of my day take another walk,read NYT, my book


----------



## hollydolly

Horrible, dull  wet very windy day today... so instead of going out I ordered  the groceries to be delivered.. ordered early morning and they arrived at 1.20pm... not bad service...

Hubs finished installing the undercounter lighting in the kitchen last night,   it looks very nice


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

So far,I just finished walking my morning mile. Now I have to leave to take my friend for her cataract procedure, then I want to catch some of the inauguration, then do my afternoon mile, then...who knows what further excitement await . Hope everybody has a GOOD day!!!!


----------



## Happy Joe

Today' To Do list;
Check out various forums (currently in process)
Make a run to the grocery store.
Get a couple of propane tanks (20 lb. barbecue pigs) refilled.
Vacuum the living room (friends occasionally stop by on Wednesdays or Thursdays...).
Look on line for some recreational reading (e-books).
Check the free, legal, movie streaming sites (typically Vudu and Tubi, also others; some available internationally) to see if there are any interesting movies (that I haven't seen).
If/when I run out of other things play a computer game for a while (currently replaying Diablo 2, nightmare level).

Enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72

I do not have time to play my computer game right now  or do anything much but care for puppy.  . Like having a newborn baby.


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss Pinky. What a sweet son in law to take Abbi . Having pets visiting elders really brightens their day. We used to take our dogs in to see my husbands grandmother when she was in a home out east and we also took our dogs into some of the hospitals my mom was at. The nurses were so very nice to us and made special amendments which we were most grateful for. Sorry for rambling on.
> What a cute picture of Abbi. All those other residents are going to miss Abbi too.
> 94 is a pretty good age to live to.


Thank you, @Keesha and @MickaC .. Babcia was always thrilled to see Abbi, as were the other residents. Only now, do I know her entire life history. What an exceptional woman she was, immigrating to Canada alone, and bringing the rest of the family over, one by one.


----------



## Lakeland living

Enjoying some sun, yes even when it is -10 c.   Hauling in some fire wood, enjoying more sun at -8
 Moving some snow banks then some more sun...-7now with a wind out of the north.
 Enough sun, now time for some fresh hot coffee...


----------



## Irwin

Watching the inauguration ceremony. We're living in interesting times.


----------



## Aneeda72

I too am watching the *peaceful transition of power in the USofA *as I have done every 4 years for my entire life, as puppy sleeps in her crate.  I have never been prouder of my country than at this in our history!  (Not a political statement, a statement of what I am doing and how I feel.)

God bless the world!


----------



## StarSong

Like others I've been planted in front of the TV virtually all day - so unusual for me.  Delighted at the peaceful transition, the hopeful tone, and the astounding poem written and recited by Amanda Gorman!


----------



## Jules

My semi-annual dentist appointment. I didn’t realize that I’d made it and would have waited for another couple of months when the reminder call came yesterday.    They’ve been great, so I kept it.


----------



## Camper6

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


You are going to love it.


----------



## MickaC

Believe it or not......
I took in the US inauguration.......I was very impressed.......Pleased that it went on with peace.
I so much enjoyed Lady Gaga and Jennifer Lopez......presenting the National Anthems.

Shovelled some stupid snow, again, looks like it may be a daily thing for a while.......yep.....your complaining Canadian has returned.
Breakfast sausages were a good sale this week.....got a good amount......cooked them up in the oven and froze them......so handy to take out what i want, and heat and serve.

Did my usual time on jigsaw puzzles.
Came across some documents that needed sorted through and refiled.

Waiting for spring.......i look out the window often, to make sure i don't miss it.......that would be disastrous.


----------



## Dana

I am having a glorious day off. Doing nothing in particular, just eating, a bit of gardening, watching a video or two. Practising for when I retire, lol


----------



## Sliverfox

Getting  the vaccine  shot this morning.

According to hubby I will soon die from it.


----------



## Pappy

Just got through cleaning and dressing my wife’s no-toe nails. Doctor said they are healing nicely. I think they look terrible.
Got a grocery order at 9:30 this morning and is all put away. 
Will be going for coffee later and pick up a couple scratch off lottery tickets. 
Maybe warm enough for a ride on the golf cart. We’ll see.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got my first vaccine shot this morning.

For awhile thought we  would have to cancel .
None of  Hubby's trucks wanted to start!

Finally got    the  dump truck  that was  loaded with firewood,,,  started.

One nice thing when I was done  the young man watching over parking lot  recognized me from the truck.
But there was No  truck in sight  to  take me home.
I was  about ready to start walking home (2 mile hike),, when  I finally saw our truck .

Poor hubby had been  working on truck,, went to get the back up truck & it had a flat tire!
At last I'm home & hubby  will be busy trying to get  his diesel trucks operating.


----------



## Pecos

I went to my urologist and got my last Lupron shot this morning. This one will start to wear off in about three months and sometime after that my body should slowly start to produce testosterone again. By late Summer, I may stop having hot flashes, and by this fall I should start to get my mojo back.

After I got home, I kept my standing weekly date with Sally Miele the vacuum and finished the downstairs.

I have gotten enough financial information that I can start feeding it into Turbo Tax this evening. That process is always a frustrating major sinkhole of time.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Got my first vaccine shot this morning.


Which one did you have ?.. well done for getting vaccinated ,  do keep us updated on how you're feeling...


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I was at an NHS  hospital all day.. my goodness in this current pandemic climate the last place most of us want to be is at a hospital  all day if we can help it, you can sense how every patient was on edge in the waiting room... however in every possibly corner, in front and behind every door  all throughout the hospital were dozens of containers of face masks, and hand sanitisers...

I had to have an ECG... get some bloods done and then be taken in a wheelchair by a porter down to radiology to have a cat scan.. then more bloods, then discussion with the doctor, took 7 hours in total...

Hubs wasn't permitted to stay in the waiting room with me, they weren't allowing any patient to have any support person with them.. so he had to disappear and do his own thing for a while, trouble was he had no idea how long I was going to be so he couldn't go home ( the hospital is about an hour away)... so he had to go and walk around the nearest supermarket to the hospital and pick up some groceries, then spend the rest of the time sitting in the car , waiting for a call from me to say I was being allowed to go home.. no-one thought it would have been as long as 7 hours tho'....

Anyway I'm happy to have had my procedures done.. and diagnosed (we hope)  and necessary meds dispensed ..all in one day..


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Not much!
> 
> Snowing with an inch on the ground and more to come tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> Last night I put a pound of navy beans out to soak overnight and cooked them this morning.  The beans were from Aldi and they must have been fresh this year because they cooked up nice firm but tender in a little over 30 minutes.  The pound yielded two pints for the freezer with enough broth and beans leftover to make a small pot of soup for today and tomorrow.
> 
> I always wonder if it makes more sense to cook beans from scratch or buy them pre-cooked in cans.


I used to buy dry beans because they were cheaper and can them. Quick meals.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday I was at an NHS  hospital all day.. my goodness in this current pandemic climate the last place most of us want to be is at a hospital  all day if we can help it, you can sense how every patient was on edge in the waiting room... however in every possibly corner, in front and behind every door  all throughout the hospital were dozens of containers of face masks, and hand sanitisers...
> 
> I had to have an ECG... get some bloods done and then be taken in a wheelchair by a porter down to radiology to have a cat scan.. then more bloods, then discussion with the doctor, took 7 hours in total...
> 
> Hubs wasn't permitted to stay in the waiting room with me, they weren't allowing any patient to have any support person with them.. so he had to disappear and do his own thing for a while, trouble was he had no idea how long I was going to be so he couldn't go home ( the hospital is about an hour away)... so he had to go and walk around the nearest supermarket to the hospital and pick up some groceries, then spend the rest of the time sitting in the car , waiting for a call from me to say I was being allowed to go home.. no-one thought it would have been as long as 7 hours tho'....
> 
> Anyway I'm happy to have had my procedures done.. and diagnosed (we hope)  and necessary meds dispensed ..all in one day..


Did you get any results?  What were they?  Are you ok?  Concerned


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 7:15,wearing long underwear for my knees
It was nippy 21 but a refreshing walk
This morning doing my laundry,reading local paper.I'll probably go on a afternoon walk,as long as the sidewalks are shoveled or clear,it won't stop me for being outside getting exercise


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you get any results?  What were they?  Are you ok?  Concerned


@hollydolly  .. I too, am concerned. 7 hours is a long time to be in hospital for tests!


----------



## Pinky

Just finished breakfast and savouring my coffee. Sunny skies (so far) .. going out to do a bit of shopping, and picking up 3 books from the library. I can't wait to start reading


----------



## Mr. Ed

celebrating my wife's birthday
Cleared driveway with snow blower earlier this morning. 18 * f. 
Grocery store 
Come home 
Order take-out with desert
Youngest daughter will join us for lunch 
Relax watch a movie


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. I too, am concerned. 7 hours is a long time to be in hospital for tests!


Wondering the same...


----------



## StarSong

Mr. Ed said:


> Cleared driveway with snow blower earlier this morning. 18 * f.


LOL - I first read this as you having cleared 18' snowdrifts, then realized you were referring to 18° Fahrenheit!  Big difference!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks mi amigas  @Aneeda72 . @Pinky @StarSong  for your concern re my hospital tests... it's unfortunate that in the uK in an NHS hospital it's not unusual , in fact it's _very_ usual to be waiting around for 7 hours.. once it was 12 hours for me, and at midnight they decided to admit me as a patient..

First I had blood tests.. then an ECG  ( in between you have to wait a period of time till the next procedure .. then because of the pandemic no-one is permitted to just walk to the next Unit.. for example the Radiology suite, so the porter had to be sent for to take me.. then I had to wait until 2 patients on beds were taken in to have their CT scans.. then me, then a wait in the wheelchair until someone calls the porter to return me to the original department, where I get blood pressure taken.. then have to wait for the doctor to see me after first waiting 3 hours for the results to be sent to him of the ECG, bloods and CT scan... before he could discuss my malady, which in this case.. is the  damage done by my fall back in November...

It caused some real concern because I've been suffering horrendous dizzy spells for weeks, literally unable to stand without holding onto something literally like I've had a couple of whiskeys too many .. bad headaches etc.. so finally I had to seek help.. and they thought perhaps I might have a bleed on the brain, or in fact there might be a problem with my heart being unable to pump blood to the brain .. hence all the tests.. 

Anyway they've come to the conclusion it's post concussion... something that can cause this trauma up to 3 or 4 months after the initial injury so they've given me anti -vertigo/dizzinessmeds  and they seem to be helping already after just 2 days... fingers crossed they continue to help....


----------



## hollydolly

Today, ( sat)..  it was a beautiful sunny if cold day here... my dd called me out of the blue and said would I like to go north and view a house with her in a village about 60 miles from here...

Off we go , we get about 30 miles up the road.. and we drive straight into driving snow...








we stopped at a service station to use the loo, and got a hot snack and coffee to drive on in the snow to the viewing..  the agent was at the house when we arrived, and the car was completely covered in snow by then but the heating was on in the new house ..  house was lovely , and in a really pretty area.. so my DD is interested in that...

On the return journey the snow had eased a bit... so we stopped at a retail park  to pick up a couple of bits.. and of course as most of you know, I'm   a poor orphan Annie who goes barefoot for lack of shoes, so how could I resist a new pair of ankle boots.. ?






then who could ignore  a little silky long sleeve  blouse in bottle green ... ? .. a girl has to do what a girl has to do...


----------



## Ruthanne

Not doing a whole lot...watching tv, listening to Spotify, cooking, cleaning, taking doggie out.  

Thinking of cleaning the bathroom floor but then again...it can wait...


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly: Love both of your purchases!  Could you find me a similar shirt with a penguin and iceberg theme, please?  Black boots would be appropriate since emperor penguins have black feet... 

Is this house closer to you than the rental she's in now?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly: Love both of your purchases!  Could you find me a similar shirt with a penguin and iceberg theme, please?  Black boots would be appropriate since emperor penguins have black feet...
> 
> Is this house closer to you than the rental she's in now?


I might be able to find you one with penguins lol.... not too sure.... 

No the new house is an hour and a half from here... the rental she's been in since she arrived back in the uk in December  is 15 mins away  in the next town...


----------



## StarSong

So an hour and a quarter further away?  I'd tell her the plumbing seems a little wonky - maybe she should keep looking.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> So an hour and a quarter further away?  I'd tell her the plumbing seems a little wonky - maybe she should keep looking.


I would lol.. but unfortunately it's much closer to the city where there are more opportunities for the jobs she really wants .


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Thanks mi amigas  @Aneeda72 . @Pinky @StarSong  for your concern re my hospital tests... it's unfortunate that in the uK in an NHS hospital it's not unusual , in fact it's _very_ usual to be waiting around for 7 hours.. once it was 12 hours for me, and at midnight they decided to admit me as a patient..
> 
> First I had blood tests.. then an ECG  ( in between you have to wait a period of time till the next procedure .. then because of the pandemic no-one is permitted to just walk to the next Unit.. for example the Radiology suite, so the porter had to be sent for to take me.. then I had to wait until 2 patients on beds were taken in to have their CT scans.. then me, then a wait in the wheelchair until someone calls the porter to return me to the original department, where I get blood pressure taken.. then have to wait for the doctor to see me after first waiting 3 hours for the results to be sent to him of the ECG, bloods and CT scan... before he could discuss my malady, which in this case.. is the  damage done by my fall back in November...
> 
> It caused some real concern because I've been suffering horrendous dizzy spells for weeks, literally unable to stand without holding onto something literally like I've had a couple of whiskeys too many .. bad headaches etc.. so finally I had to seek help.. and they thought perhaps I might have a bleed on the brain, or in fact there might be a problem with my heart being unable to pump blood to the brain .. hence all the tests..
> 
> Anyway they've come to the conclusion it's post concussion... something that can cause this trauma up to 3 or 4 months after the initial injury so they've given me anti -vertigo/dizzinessmeds  and they seem to be helping already after just 2 days... fingers crossed they continue to help....


@hollydolly  .. good to hear the meds for vertigo are helping. My ex used to get vertigo from ear issues, and has had vertigo that had him literally crawling. It was that bad.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Thanks mi amigas  @Aneeda72 . @Pinky @StarSong  for your concern re my hospital tests... it's unfortunate that in the uK in an NHS hospital it's not unusual , in fact it's _very_ usual to be waiting around for 7 hours.. once it was 12 hours for me, and at midnight they decided to admit me as a patient..
> 
> First I had blood tests.. then an ECG  ( in between you have to wait a period of time till the next procedure .. then because of the pandemic no-one is permitted to just walk to the next Unit.. for example the Radiology suite, so the porter had to be sent for to take me.. then I had to wait until 2 patients on beds were taken in to have their CT scans.. then me, then a wait in the wheelchair until someone calls the porter to return me to the original department, where I get blood pressure taken.. then have to wait for the doctor to see me after first waiting 3 hours for the results to be sent to him of the ECG, bloods and CT scan... before he could discuss my malady, which in this case.. is the  damage done by my fall back in November...
> 
> It caused some real concern because I've been suffering horrendous dizzy spells for weeks, literally unable to stand without holding onto something literally like I've had a couple of whiskeys too many .. bad headaches etc.. so finally I had to seek help.. and they thought perhaps I might have a bleed on the brain, or in fact there might be a problem with my heart being unable to pump blood to the brain .. hence all the tests..
> 
> Anyway they've come to the conclusion it's post concussion... something that can cause this trauma up to 3 or 4 months after the initial injury so they've given me anti -vertigo/dizzinessmeds  and they seem to be helping already after just 2 days... fingers crossed they continue to help....


Oh wow, I hope the meds continue to help.  Seems like a lot of people want your medical system, but I gotta say I think ours, while expensive, is better because despite Covid we would have had these tests and results right away.  However, wait time In the ER for the tests just as long.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh wow, I hope the meds continue to help.  Seems like a lot of people want your medical system, but I gotta say I think ours, while expensive, is better because despite Covid we would have had these tests and results right away.  However, wait time In the ER for the tests just as long.


the NHS at source is a brilliant machine... and of course it's free, so it cost me absolutely nothing but time, to get a CT scan, blood tests, blood pressure, ECG , and hour of a doctors't time, and 2 nursing sisters'.. and also free meds... 

However,  because the NHS is very strectched, I more often use the private service which I pay for in insurance... but nowhere nearly as much as the US system would charge...

for example my last CT scan cost just  £400 and that included my 15 minute consult with the doctor before and  afterwards ..but to use the Private system you need to be booked in, in advance.. whereas with this latest problem of mine, I had to go to the  ER...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> the NHS at source is a brilliant machine... and of course it's free, so it cost me absolutely nothing but time, to get a CT scan, blood tests, blood pressure, ECG , and hour of a doctors't time, and 2 nursing sisters'.. and also free meds...
> 
> However,  because the NHS is very strectched, I more often use the private service which I pay for in insurance... but nowhere nearly as much as the US system would charge...
> 
> for example my last CT scan cost just  £400 and that included my 15 minute consult with the doctor before and  afterwards ..but to use the Private system you need to be booked in, in advance.. whereas with this latest problem of mine, I had to go to the  ER...


Here a ct scan is 2500 for the scan alone.  It’s highway robbery.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Here a ct scan is 2500 for the scan alone.  It’s highway robbery.


yep it sure is at that price....


----------



## drifter

What Am I Doing Today?

I was up at 7:15, turned on my computer to see if the world was still spinning just so
on it’s axis. Went back to bed after breakfast for a couple of hours, read some, then
watched some tele my roommate had on. A wasted day, more or less. There were three
of us, Larry, Willie, and me. Now there are two. Larry King died. No cause of death was
listed but he had been hospitalized with covid-19 and he had lung cancer. Larry was a long standing broadcaster. Willie on the other hand is still making his music and smoking his
pot, still active, still busy. I on the other hand am just laying a round and hanging out.
Waiting I suppose, to die, wondering is this all there is. Maybe I should get a hobby or learn 
to write or maybe become an alcoholic. There ought to be something I could do.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Here a ct scan is 2500 for the scan alone.  It’s highway robbery.


Unless you have insurance, of course.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Unless you have insurance, of course.


Yes we are doubled insured and my husband is triple insured so after deductions we pay nothing


----------



## Aneeda72

drifter said:


> What Am I Doing Today?
> 
> I was up at 7:15, turned on my computer to see if the world was still spinning just so
> on it’s axis. Went back to bed after breakfast for a couple of hours, read some, then
> watched some tele my roommate had on. A wasted day, more or less. There were three
> of us, Larry, Willie, and me. Now there are two. Larry King died. No cause of death was
> listed but he had been hospitalized with covid-19 and he had lung cancer. Larry was a long standing broadcaster. Willie on the other hand is still making his music and smoking his
> pot, still active, still busy. I on the other hand am just laying a round and hanging out.
> Waiting I suppose, to die, wondering is this all there is. Maybe I should get a hobby or learn
> to write or maybe become an alcoholic. There ought to be something I could do.


Knit, or make rugs, or color, or paint, or a million other things.  But we all start waiting to die as soon as we draw our first breath-it’s a human thing


----------



## StarSong

I can't say I'm "waiting to die" - more like I've come to accept the inevitability of it.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes we are doubled insured and my husband is triple insured so after deductions we pay nothing


you just almost bankrupt yourself in insurance premiums  to ''pay nothing''


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> you just almost bankrupt yourself in insurance premiums  to ''pay nothing''


Agreed.  I look at what's an acceptable risk, what the higher paying policies pay out versus what they cost, and insure from there. 

Hubby and I have high deductible policies for home and auto. Not so with health insurance, but only because of Medicare. When we were paying for health insurance we went with high deductibles because it was far cheaper in the long run.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:50,wore long underwear for my knees. It was cold,21 but it wasn't windy,luckily most of the sidewalks had been shoveled /saltedwhich makes walking easier
My long walk this morning is to stroll to Walgreens{6 blocks from my apt building} need a couple of items,if I have energy I may walk home
The rest of my day,do daily 'word game' in Bflo News,read NYT,my book. After lunch,nap take afternoon walk,after dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle


----------



## Pappy

A trip to the VA today to get my ugly toenails cut. After tending to my wife’s toenails removal, I want to keep mine...


----------



## Lewkat

Going for a CT of the nodes on my lungs.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lewkat said:


> Going for a CT of the nodes on my lungs.


Hope they turn out to be nothing worrisome.


----------



## Pepper

Lewkat said:


> Going for a CT of the nodes on my lungs.


Please let us know the results.  My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Pepper

I want to feel happy today, and I want to get stuff done and not be lazy.


----------



## Lewkat

I'll try to have the results by this evening, Pepper.  I won't hear from the doctor until tomorrow, but I can read the results on My Chart on line.  Hopefully the nodes haven't grown.  I feel ok in that department, but he said he heard a slight crackle when he listened to my lungs.  We'll see.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I want to feel happy today, and I want to get stuff done and not be lazy.


Since I got Bella I have no lazy days, the cure for lazy, a corgi pup


----------



## Sliverfox

Just now  catching up on this thread.
@holly, my shot was Pfizer-Biontech.

Reaction,felt like I had  gotten punched in my  upper arm.
You are supposed to rub the shot area & exercise  your  arm.
I didn't read the paper I got till the evening,, so my arm was still sore the next day.

My next shot will be in Feb.
Am  hearing that it will  give me flu like symptoms  for  day or so.

My cousin, who lives in the U.K.,  got his  shot the day after I got mine.
He said  he felt  like s***.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I was supposed to be going to costco with DD, which is about 30 miles from here.. but she got news yesterday that her offer on the new house has been accepted so she's gone into high gear  packing  preparing for the move next Wednesday... so we've put the costco trip on hold. 

O/h took his car down to have it's annual MOT.. and I followed and picked him up from town at 8am and foggy...although the snow has all melted so that's a bonus.

Today I've not done very much... got the washing and drying done.. ordered a new dehumidifier for the barn,  using the Store voucher I got at Christmas as a gift.. so that took care of £150... also today we've waited in for deliveries which have been due all day... supposed to come sometime in the next 2 hours... 



it's 3.45 pm here now.. it doesn't get dark until around 5pm now, so that helps hubs' mood ,  and also useful for him to pick up his car while it's still daylight ..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today I was supposed to be going to costco with DD, which is about 30 miles from here.. but she got news yesterday that her offer on the new house has been accepted so she's gone into high gear  packing  preparing for the move next Wednesday... so we've put the costco trip on hold.
> 
> O/h took his car down to have it's annual MOT.. and I followed and picked him up from town at 8am and foggy...although the snow has all melted so that's a bonus.
> 
> Today I've not done very much... got the washing and drying done.. ordered a new dehumidifier for the barn,  using the Store voucher I got at Christmas as a gift.. so that took care of £150... also today we've waited in for deliveries which have been due all day... supposed to come sometime in the next 2 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> it's 3.45 pm here now.. it doesn't get dark until around 5pm now, so that helps hubs' mood ,  and also useful for him to pick up his car while it's still daylight ..


Are you feeling better?  Less dizzy spells?


----------



## squatting dog

Watching it snow, and chunking more wood in the stove.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Just now  catching up on this thread.
> @holly, my shot was Pfizer-Biontech.
> 
> Reaction,felt like I had  gotten punched in my  upper arm.
> You are supposed to rub the shot area & exercise  your  arm.
> I didn't read the paper I got till the evening,, so my arm was still sore the next day.
> 
> My next shot will be in Feb.
> Am  hearing that it will  give me flu like symptoms  for  day or so.
> 
> *My cousin, who lives in the U.K.,  got his  shot the day after I got mine.
> He said  he felt  like s***.*


...yes I've heard lots of people say they felt as though they had got flu after they got the Pfizer vaccination.. but the nurse I spoke to said she felt fine... 
If I get it. I think  I'll choose  to have the  Oxford University/AstraZeneca


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you feeling better?  Less dizzy spells?


yes, less, but not gone.... I have the meds which I have to take 3 times a day to prevent the dizziness, and they're helping without doubt.. not completely gone, but touch wood it's continuing to be better than it was ...thanks for asking...


----------



## Aneeda72

It’s too windy today, I keep losing WiFi


----------



## StarSong

Baked some chocolate cookies and biscotti this morning for one of my sons.  He was stopping by to pick up some things and had mentioned a couple of days ago that his Christmas cookie stash was depleted.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to Costco got some chicken chunks for puppy training.  She is a well fed puppy


----------



## ronaldj

turning 69


----------



## Aneeda72

ronaldj said:


> turning 69


Happy birthday


----------



## Pinky

ronaldj said:


> turning 69


Happy Birthday  @ronaldj


----------



## moviequeen1

belated birthday wishes RonaldJ
I took my early morning walk around 6:50,was a tad nippy 16 brrr
This morning,my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' this time to Office Depot,Target
The rest of my day read NYT,book go on afternoon walk just to get some exercise even though I'll be bundled up


----------



## hollydolly

@ronaldj


----------



## hollydolly

I took delivery of 4 parcels , still waiting for one to arrive...

Got hubs to go up in the attic and bring down some 100 ltr storage boxes on wheels, with lids.. to lend to my daughter to help with her packing in readiness for her house move next week... I have to make the most use of my o/h  around the house, because he's coming to the end of his Christmas break, next week he'll be back to work..


----------



## charry

I had my grocery delivery, then was meant to go put hubby prescription in,but it started raining so never bothered, 
Had a video chat with eldest son, and saw our 3 week old grandaughter Adeline ....aww how sweet......and their new pup Skye.......

Hubbys now napping, so I’m all set for the ironing board....


----------



## charry

ronaldj said:


> turning 69


Happy belated birthday Ronald ....


----------



## MarciKS

ronaldj said:


> turning 69


Happy belated. I just turned 55 on Tues.


----------



## MarciKS

Getting ready for a busy day at work and then housework when I get home. I already can't wait to sit down later. LOL


----------



## Pixelfun

Sigh! We’ve both been feeling ill. Tested positive for COVID yesterday, so we are at home in quarantine.


----------



## Pinky

Pixelfun said:


> Sigh! We’ve both been feeling ill. Tested positive for COVID yesterday, so we are at home in quarantine.


Oh no! Take care of yourselves. I hope it passes quickly for both of you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pixelfun said:


> Sigh! We’ve both been feeling ill. Tested positive for COVID yesterday, so we are at home in quarantine.


So sorry @Pixelfun !   Been there.  Take care of yourselves!


----------



## Della

Take care Pixelfun and don't hesitate to call the doc (or 911) if you feel you need to.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> Happy belated. I just turned 55 on Tues.


Happy belated birthday to you as well.


----------



## Aneeda72

After taking Bella out to potty 4 times in a half an hour, she is now awake, laying quietly in her crate, after a shot nap.  Getting the barking to stop is huge.  This is important training for her in anticipation of her becoming a service dog.  Service dogs lay, calmly, quietly, for hours, at the feet of their owners while they work etc.

I am going about my business, walking repeatedly by her, putting away the towels I just folded, and just walking around as a distraction; as she learns to just sit and wait.  She is doing so well.  And wonders of wonders, I haven’t got nipped yet, , then, again, the day is young .


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I had to  take drive to Home Depot.
Appears the hot water tank has  a major leak.

Was a nice drive  down ,with snow cover.
Can see into the  woods ,,.
There were several old oil well  relics  that you can see.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I had to  take drive to Home Depot.
> Appears the hot water tank has  a major leak.
> 
> Was a nice drive  down ,with snow cover.
> Can see into the  woods ,,.
> There were several old oil well  relics  that you can see.


 we are thinking of taking Bella to Home Depot today


----------



## StarSong

Pixelfun said:


> Sigh! We’ve both been feeling ill. Tested positive for COVID yesterday, so we are at home in quarantine.


Lots of us have been there.  Rest, take OTC meds as needed, keep a careful eye on your temperatures and O2 readings.  If you don't already have an oximeter, please get one immediately.  They're widely available on line and run about $25.


----------



## StarSong

Going to the library to drop off last week's books and movies and to pick up my order for this week.  Possibly will do more depending on how I feel and if the rain holds off for a few hours.


----------



## fmdog44

Went to my doctor for my six months oil change. Blood pressure was 147/88 so I'll get that down.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> Good for you. Watching a wood fire and enjoying the smell is great for a few hours, but it gets old pretty fast. We had a big ice storm here in Jan a few years ago that took out all of our power and block all roads for 5 days. I heated the house with wood and did all of the cooking in pots hung from a chain inside the fireplace. We stayed warm and ate well, but I sure got tired of dragging in firewood from the back of our lot.
> 
> It is Field Day Friday today, and I am taking a snack break from running the vacuum upstairs. I have the downstairs to vacuum next and the main bathroom after that. This housekeeping man's work is almost done for the day. My wife still does a bigger share of the work and fixes a nice dinner to boot. I come out way ahead in this deal, and I am wise enough to know it.


I think i'm just seeing this! You are such a good man and good husband! Helen sure is lucky.


----------



## RadishRose

Will be heading out to pick up an Rx, drop off a package for GS, maybe wash the kitchen floor. Right now, about to take doggie on her walk in our woods.

It's going to be c-c-c-old starting tomorrow night and a slight chance of 6 inches of snow over Mon and Tues.

If so, son will come over to shovel a circle for doggie on the lawn while she's tethered to the deck to pee, and I pick up the other with plastic bags. Or, if worse came to worse, doggie will use puppypads upstairs. She doesn't like to, but she will if she must.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My sleep schedule has flipped. I took a too long nap late afternoon yesterday, got up around 11 p.m. It's now 2:37 p.m. next day and I've been up all night. I made the two before dawn prayers, finally tackled the studio room, cleared out the papers that piled up and put away other items I'd plopped in there. I disinfected the totes I used lately and treated two leather purses with leather balm. 

I wrote notes for a thank you card and a birthday card then walked over to the post office. I also continued working on the article I'm writing as well as catching up with my social networking.


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> My sleep schedule has flipped. I took a too long nap late afternoon yesterday, got up around 11 p.m. It's now 2:37 p.m. next day and I've been up all night. I made the two before dawn prayers, finally tackled the studio room, cleared out the papers that piled up and put away other items I'd plopped in there. I disinfected the totes I used lately and treated two leather purses with leather balm.
> 
> I wrote notes for a thank you card and a birthday card then walked over to the post office. I also continued working on the article I'm writing as well as catching up with my social networking.


You got a lot done Diva. You'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Will be heading out to pick up an Rx, drop off a package for GS, maybe wash the kitchen floor. Right now, about to take doggie on her walk in our woods.
> 
> It's going to be c-c-c-old starting tomorrow night and a slight chance of 6 inches of snow over Mon and Tues.
> 
> If so, son will come over to shovel a circle for doggie on the lawn while she's tethered to the deck to pee, and I pick up the other with plastic bags. Or, if worse came to worse, doggie will use puppypads upstairs. She doesn't like to, but she will if she must.


How did you train your dog to use those?  Ours crunched them up into a ball and peed next to them so we gave up.  I eventually moved to belly bands and sanitary napkins for when we weren't going to be home and couldn't take her along.


----------



## Chris21E

*Currently noon pst 
I'm building an ark...*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Chris21E said:


> *Currently noon pst
> I'm building an ark...*


In case I missed your introduction on another thread, welcome to the forum @Chris21E


----------



## hollydolly

Took the storage boxes from my attic over to my DD's rental house... and on the way I stopped off at one of the few non essential hardware stores which are allowed to open because they sell a tiny stock of food... ( all food shops can remain open )... and bought several more 100 ltr storage bins with lids so she can keep mine, and not be concerned they'll get damaged in the move.. It's the first time I've actually been shopping by myself since my fall

The  supermarket is right next door  to the hardware store.. so I bought 3 bags of groceries.._ and._.. they had a clothing sale on, so I bought 3 shirts....for 1/2 price... 

the car was stuffed full to the roof with stuff for DD so it was hard to get all the groceries in but I did, and it was just starting to get dark, as I made my way over to hers.. and the rain started... 

My drapes arrived by courier while I was out and because I have a ring video  door bell I was able to tell him where to leave the parcel... the poor driver, he jumped out of his skin when I spoke to him, because it was dark by then  and he probably didn't even see the  video bell as he approached the door ... 

...it's 8.40pm now, and I've just had my dinner of Scallops, & Prawns in a lobster , cream and parsley sauce...


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> How did you train your dog to use those?  Ours crunched them up into a ball and peed next to them so we gave up.  I eventually moved to belly bands and sanitary napkins for when we weren't going to be home and couldn't take her along.


Any puppy I tried on them, ate them


----------



## Chris21E

CinnamonSugar said:


> In case I missed your introduction on another thread, welcome to the forum @Chris21E


Thank you...


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a notice from Amazon that someone, on a Mac computer in Utah, tried to access my account.  Did I want to allow this?  Hmm, no, no I don’t.  I don’t need help spending money on my account.

Amazon shut my account down, I know cause I tried to access it, got another email.  Someone has tried to access your account from your computer.  Would you like to allow this?  Yes, yes cause that would be me.  

Allowed access to my account from Amazon I changed my simple to remember and use password to a new password.  Then I texted my son and explained what happened, twice.  You probably did it wrong, mom.  Let me check.  Give me the new password.  

He accesses my account from his computer.  Message from amazon, oh good lord, someone is trying to access your account, yup, allow or deny, allow.  My son checks everything, I guess, it’s ok mom.  But do not do that again.

What?  I did it right.  Well, next time, ask me first.    Whatever.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Got a notice from Amazon that someone, on a Mac computer in Utah, tried to access my account.  Did I want to allow this?  Hmm, no, no I don’t.  I don’t need help spending money on my account.
> 
> Amazon shut my account down, I know cause I tried to access it, got another email.  Someone has tried to access your account from your computer. Would you like to allow this? Yes, yes cause that would be me.
> 
> Allowed access to my account from Amazon I changed my simple to remember and use password to a new password.  Then I texted my son and explained what happened, twice.  You probably did it wrong, mom.  Let me check.  Give me the new password.
> 
> He accesses my account from his computer.  Message from amazon, oh good lord, someone is trying to access your account, yup, allow or deny, allow.  My son checks everything, I guess, it’s ok mom.  But do not do that again.
> 
> What?  I did it right.  Well, next time, ask me first.   Whatever.


You probably hit the nail on the head when you said your previous password was simple and easy to remember.  My AMZ password is unique, over 20 characters, has capital & lowercase letters plus numbers, and is tied to a complicated, unique email address.  Plus to sign into AMZ, I have to enter codes on my phone.

The idea is to not be low-hanging fruit to hackers.


----------



## MarciKS

Well...the housework is gonna hafta wait till tomorrow. Myself and another anxiety riddled coworker visited the relaxation room at work. We had chocolate and sat in a massage chair in a dark room with salt lamps and fake candles and listened to a machine playing a crackling fire and now I'm loathe to disturb that peace. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> You probably hit the nail on the head when you said your previous password was simple and easy to remember.  My AMZ password is unique, over 20 characters, has capital & lowercase letters plus numbers, and is tied to a complicated, unique email address.  Plus to sign into AMZ, I have to enter codes on my phone.
> 
> The idea is to not be *low-hanging fruit* to hackers.


LOL


----------



## Pappy

Waiting for a large grocery order being delivered this am. Also, waiting to hear about how my next door neighbor is doing. He went to emergency room and they kept him there.


----------



## MickaC

Pixelfun said:


> Sigh! We’ve both been feeling ill. Tested positive for COVID yesterday, so we are at home in quarantine.


So sorry you having to go through positive Covid.
Please take care......get help when you need it, or before.
Hopes and thoughts for both to recover.


----------



## hollydolly

Well not done too much today... apart from the usual chores.

Took down the drapes in one room,  and hung new ones, blackout , thermal ..they look really much nicer than I expected 

( did I tell you hubs bought me  a bottle Calvin Klein Eternity , the other day  because I'd run out ?)... bless him, I didn't have the heart to tell him I had 6 other perfumes...   

..today I bought him aftershave /perfume.. which he always struggles with knowing what he likes, so I got him 2 different brands he's not tried before.. ( he usually wears Paco rabanne) 

I also got him a new Body warmer  to wear when he's down in the Barn... 

Just had my lunch...smoked trout on grilled Potato waffle...


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> LOL


It actually never occurred to me that someone would try and get into my amazon account.  Still got to change my husband password as well, it I can remember it.  Haven’t used it in forever.


----------



## Lee

Other than making an apple pie and doing laundry I have no other plans.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> and I've just had my dinner of Scallops, & Prawns in a lobster , cream and parsley sauce...


You have me drooling.


----------



## OldEnough

I need to make plans ahead for each day starting now BECAUSE for a while I have been doing close to nothing.  I have no energy which is my own fault because I sit most of the day with no real plan to do anything.
I'm glad I saw this thread because maybe it's the motivation that I need to MAKE myself plan and DO!

Thanks!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ...it's 8.40pm now, and I've just had my dinner of Scallops, & Prawns in a lobster , cream and parsley sauce...





hollydolly said:


> Just had my lunch...smoked trout on grilled Potato waffle...





Jules said:


> You have me drooling.


@hollydolly's meals usually sound delicious!


----------



## StarSong

Today, for the first time in over a month, I'm going to do some dusting and related housework.  My Covid-cough seems to finally be relenting so I'll attempt a few things.  If I start coughing or feeling fatigued I'll put it off for another day.


----------



## hollydolly

OldEnough said:


> I need to make plans ahead for each day starting now BECAUSE for a while I have been doing close to nothing.  I have no energy which is my own fault because I sit most of the day with no real plan to do anything.
> I'm glad I saw this thread because maybe it's the motivation that I need to MAKE myself plan and DO!
> 
> Thanks!


good for you... it might give you some motivation hopefully... or it might leave you exhausted just reading it...


----------



## Aneeda72

OldEnough said:


> I need to make plans ahead for each day starting now BECAUSE for a while I have been doing close to nothing.  I have no energy which is my own fault because I sit most of the day with no real plan to do anything.
> I'm glad I saw this thread because maybe it's the motivation that I need to MAKE myself plan and DO!
> 
> Thanks!


That’s what was happening to me, although I did maintain my walking.  Otherwise I found myself sitting and watching tv.  Thus Bella, my puppy, who is very demanding and requires a lot of work.  So I am now very engaged in life again.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it _would _happen this week of all weeks...

Hubs is due back to work on Monday after being off since before Christmas.. (holiday)... he took his car into the shop a few days ago to have a repair done Pre annual MOT.. they had to order the part which didn't arrive until an hour before they closed today so they couldn't do the job....they don't open again till Monday by which time hubs will be at work...( he works 12 to 14 hour days.. )..  so he won't be able to collect it 'till the end of next week because the shop  will not be open when my o/h finishes work

Usually this would mean he'd just use_ my_ car... but no, here's the rub... my dd is moving house this week and hour and a half away so I've got to help most of the early part of the week with the dogs etc.. and run around fetching and carrying before the removal van comes later in the week... so he's had to pay out for Car hire... however the car hire place is 2 towns away which means 'll have to drop him tomorrow to collect the car.. But...I have deliveries coming tomorrow.. that's the reason I ordered them because I thought at least ONE of us was staying home... ...


----------



## Aneeda72

Vacuumed up puppy messes, washed floor due to puppy accident, washed puppy toys with towels. Fed puppy twice, put towels on to dry and puppy toys out to dry, watered puppy.  Walked puppy, took puppy to potty several times, played chase the ball with puppy, sat in outdoor puppy pen with puppy, had puppy follow me around In back yard.  

Removed stuff from puppy’s mouth.  Put puppy in crate, took out of crate, put into crate, endlessly.  Fed puppy treats.  Puppy sleeping, not me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Went to the store and played the Mega Millions again.  Only 25 million in the pot this week---listen to me..ONLY 25 million...haha.  I could do a lot of good with that!  Took doggie outside for a brief walk and decided it was too cold to go for a long walk.  Had some Quinoa Veggie burgers which were really good.  Changed bed sheets and put a clean blanket in doggie's bed.  I need to do more laundry and it's not my favorite thing to do.  Maybe tomorrow I'll do laundry.  Or the day after......   

Just watching the news now.  Hopefully it won't be too darn depressing!


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  Could your DH arrange for the shop to leave the car outside & locked.  He could pay by credit card and pick up the car at the end of his day with his second set of keys.  At the end of the week he could come back and pick up the keys that the shop is holding.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> My Covid-cough seems to finally be relenting


I must have missed that you have Covid.  Sorry to learn this.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  Could your DH arrange for the shop to leave the car outside & locked.  He could pay by credit card and pick up the car at the end of his day with his second set of keys.  At the end of the week he could come back and pick up the keys that the shop is holding.


that's the problem...he only has one key... he's tried getting another key cut for it, but because it's a very high end model of car, it's proved to be almost impossible to have one cut without it costing hundreds of ££'s


----------



## Jules

Bummer.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Vacuumed up puppy messes, washed floor due to puppy accident, washed puppy toys with towels. Fed puppy twice, put towels on to dry and puppy toys out to dry, watered puppy.  Walked puppy, took puppy to potty several times, played chase the ball with puppy, sat in outdoor puppy pen with puppy, had puppy follow me around In back yard.
> 
> Removed stuff from puppy’s mouth.  Put puppy in crate, took out of crate, put into crate, endlessly.  Fed puppy treats.  Puppy sleeping, not me.


You are definitely getting the hang of it.
Good girl Bella.


----------



## MickaC

Well......
Did my usual morning cleaning chores.
Finding the bending over doing what i do to do things, getting harder and more painful......probably caused from all the lifting, sorting, etc. that i've been doing the last couple of months.
Have made my hip joints, a lot worse, and my butt muscles very, very sore, but they sure toned up.
So.....what did i do today......
When i bent over to dry up after my shower.........
I THINK i BROKE MY BUTT !!!!!!!!!!!!..........on my butt on my right side.......got a sharp shooting pain and i heard a crack........PAIN !!!!!!!!

Can a person break their butt.
Or.
Ripped muscles........
But i heard a crack.
Whenever i sat down, used a heating pad under my butt. 

So i did that today........will not want to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Well......
> Did my usual morning cleaning chores.
> Finding the bending over doing what i do to do things, getting harder and more painful......probably caused from all the lifting, sorting, etc. that i've been doing the last couple of months.
> Have made my hip joints, a lot worse, and my butt muscles very, very sore, but they sure toned up.
> So.....what did i do today......
> When i bent over to dry up after my shower.........
> I THINK i BROKE MY BUTT !!!!!!!!!!!!..........on my butt on my right side.......got a sharp shooting pain and i heard a crack........PAIN !!!!!!!!
> 
> Can a person break their butt.
> Or.
> Ripped muscles........
> But i heard a crack.
> Whenever i sat down, used a heating pad under my butt.
> 
> So i did that today........will not want to do that tomorrow.


You can certainly tear a muscle and you can crack a vertebrae in your spine.  But I have three broken vertebrae between my shoulder blades and it caused a lot of screaming when it happened so probably not that.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Well......
> Did my usual morning cleaning chores.
> Finding the bending over doing what i do to do things, getting harder and more painful......probably caused from all the lifting, sorting, etc. that i've been doing the last couple of months.
> Have made my hip joints, a lot worse, and my butt muscles very, very sore, but they sure toned up.
> So.....what did i do today......
> When i bent over to dry up after my shower.........
> I THINK i BROKE MY BUTT !!!!!!!!!!!!..........on my butt on my right side.......got a sharp shooting pain and i heard a crack........PAIN !!!!!!!!
> 
> *Can a person break their butt.
> Or.
> Ripped muscles........
> But i heard a crack.
> Whenever i sat down, used a heating pad under my butt.
> 
> So i did that today........will not want to do that tomorrow.*


*I've heard that you can actually tear your butt cheek, apparently it's excruciatingly painful.... *yikes*... *


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lots of 'ketchup' errands...  pharmacy, groceries, wash, cook ahead.  

I want to start making 'pop-up' cards to give to folks who are stuck inside... a co-worker gave me a box of supplies (with her bursting-at-the-seams craft room, she told me, "No need to go to Hobby Lobby, I'm a one stop shop." )  So I'm pulling all that out and hope to get the creative juices flowing.

Maybe I'll learn a new line dance too... something simple to Uptown Funk


----------



## hollydolly

Drove my o/h to  collect his rental car this morning..it was driven blinding snow all the way there and back...     

Just got back minutes before my internet deliveries arrived... hubs loved his new Sports Body warmer ..lots of pockets, that always does it.. 

   and cooked myself a hot brunch of Bacon egg, and potato waffles..

He  arrived back a while later .. didn't like the car he's rented much, said he'd prefer to drive mine , so I might end up with the rental all week instead... 

... daughter didn't need any help today , so I'm pleased I've been able to stay home in this heavy snow.. & sleet and not go out again


----------



## Pecos

Today I will wash sheets, work a little more on my taxes, take a walk, and do a little yard work.


----------



## Happy Joe

Time for a day off.
I'm going to be a bum today and do absolutely nothing productive...

Enjoy!


----------



## StarSong

Went to my daughter's house to join them for our granddaughter's drive-by birthday party!  She felt like a superstar with all the friends and family stopping by to visit.  Drive-by visitors remained in their cars and rolled down their windows to chat for a few minutes.  We all stayed at least 8-10 feet away and everyone (in the cars and on the sidewalks) was masked or double masked.  

Neighbors and other folks who were out and about for other reasons honked, waved, and yelled "Happy Birthday" when they saw the lawn signs and balloons. 

It was a fun, safe, happy alternative to a birthday party for our six year old princess!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Went to my daughter's house to join them for our granddaughter's drive-by birthday party!  She felt like a superstar with all the friends and family stopping by to visit.  Drive-by visitors remained in their cars and rolled down their windows to chat for a few minutes.  We all stayed at least 8-10 feet away and everyone (in the cars and on the sidewalks) was masked or double masked.
> 
> Neighbors and other folks who were out and about for other reasons honked, waved, and yelled "Happy Birthday" when they saw the lawn signs and balloons.
> 
> It was a fun, safe, happy alternative to a birthday party for our six year old princess!


what absolute fun that must have been for everyone.... Happy Birthday Starsongs' Grand-daughter...


----------



## Marie5656

*Just spent time hanging in the lobby of my building, waiting on a load of laundry. Got bored, took a couple pics.

 *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> what absolute fun that must have been for everyone.... Happy Birthday Starsongs' Grand-daughter...


Plus the weather was perfect.  Didn't even need sweatshirts!


----------



## Sunny

Worked on a jigsaw puzzle, my son came over and brought lunch, we sat and talked for a couple of hours, I watched the movie Schindler's List, which is still great after about 25 years, talked with a friend on the phone, that's it so far.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I finished preparing my income tax package for the accountant.

Field trip to the USPS tomorrow!!!

Next, I'll put together a small boiled dinner with a ring of kielbasa, cabbage, onions, carrots, and potatoes.

I'll use the broth from the boiled dinner for a small pot of split pea soup.

That will take care of cooking until the middle of the week.  

_And the beat goes on... _


----------



## Jeweltea

I am making bean soup in the crock pot. A friend emailed that she wanted to call this morning. Otherwise I will work on a jigsaw puzzle and find something to watch on TV. It is snowing here.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Today I will wash sheets, work a little more on my taxes, take a walk, and do a little yard work.


I’ll drop my sheets by, do you iron them as well?


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, let me guess, working with the puppy who has taken over my life.  

Yesterday at Petsmart I finally remember to buy a scent remover for where she had accidents in her puppy pen.  I had already washed the area with pine soil and bleach.  Now I sprayed this stuff down and moped the foam around to hopefully cleanse the scent off throughly.


----------



## hollydolly

It's -1 here, been ordering a new bathroom vanity unit and sink.. and a new desk and accessories for hubs' home office... 

helped DD find a new freezer for the garage in her new house

Just had some hot oven  baked rolls... and hot tea...


----------



## J.B Books

Waiting for snow plow guy.
Going to make a beef tenderloin this afternoon.
It's just the two of us. Soooo,

I'm going to take half of it, with some sides, to an elderly couple that just got home from the hospital.
They had Covid together. The husband had the worst of it. They said they cannot use their stove top because they are on oxygen with portable tanks. Open flames a problem I guess. Anyway they said they are tired of all the take out Fast food their kids are dropping off.

Beef tenderloin, potatoes, salad, etc. is on the way!

I have an all wheel drive pick up truck with snow tires, so I'll be good to go.


----------



## OldEnough

I have cleaned out a few drawers that are full of odds and ends.  We went to Lowe's and bought three cabinets to put up in our bedroom closet. Oh and I ordered an air fryer.  Now I'm drinking hot tea and sitting at the computer.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:30,it felt 'balmy' temp was 26 with no wind.The  1st time in a couple days I wasn't wearing long underwear
This morning  my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
I usually take a mid morning walk after talking with them.
This afternoon,another walk if I don;t get sidetracked,read my book,after dinner tackle daily NYT crossword puzzle


----------



## Aneeda72

Puppy, puppy, puppy


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing........have always have done that on Saturday morning......but now i go when out of milk which works out to be every 11-12 days.........unless i'm out of something else, then i'll go sooner.
Renewed my house insurance........vehicle insurance.......driver licence.
Our mug photos for our drivers is taken every 5 years........this was the year for that
And....
I was not looking forward to it.
My last haircut was beginning of November, my next one not till 19 th of this month.
Okay here goes.......the usual... no glasses, no jacket, no smiling........and a haircut 1 1/2 month overdue.
OH HAPPY HAPPY.
No photo taking, because of Covid.
So my next one will be 5 years from this year.........
Thanks Covid........for getting out of a mug shot.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:40a,there was dusting of snow
As I was coming back,I heard birds chirping which was strange since it was 25 degrees outside.The only thing I can think of its Groundhog's Day,maybe they know we might get an early spring
My plan this morning do some shredding,take a couple of walks,read NYT my book


----------



## Buckeye

Was supposed to get the fur kid groomed but they called to say they were closing for the day.  It is about 28F here and has been lightly snowing all night.  The streets are all nasty and all the local schools are closed.  So I think I'll go into the basement and finish up that section of  pre-move packing.


----------



## J.B Books

Getting some correspondence done. Watching some commodities at the open.
Going to fill out affidavit, get it notarized, then have appointment at bank to get access to funds of a friend of mine that just passed. I am the executor. I then have to pay the nursing home, the funeral parlor, and file taxes. (and more).
Whatever is left I have to eventually disburse to the beneficiaries.
oh joy.


----------



## Lee

Shredding a year of paperwork today.....such fun, not!


----------



## JonDouglas

A good amount of snow to deal with about a foot coming down.  Out closer to the street, it was drifting up to 2 ft.  Compared to the big snowfalls of my youth, this was nothing; however, the media hyped it up like it was the big event of the century and perhaps the end of the world.  They seem to think that kind of hyperactive, breathless reporting is necessary to attract and keep viewers..


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Shredding a year of paperwork today.....such fun, not!


I don't shred any more @Lee ... not since I got this handy little gadget....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roller-Sel...roduct&sprefix=address+delete,aps,153&sr=1-27


----------



## Pepper

Just hangin' out


----------



## hollydolly

Today..I was going to go out but I've had to wait in all day for a delivery which kept getting put back an hour on the tracking... so now it's 5pm and starting to get dark I won't be going anywhere.

I'd done all my chores, and I washed all the windows and frames...

.. and _then_ went to find the dog leads and dog seat belts for my car which are in the Barn ( hubs domain)... and couldn't find the key to the barn. Turned the place upside down for it to no avail.. not like either of us where keys are concerned, we always keep them in the same place.

Mailed hubs.. nope he didn't have it although he was the last to use it, and no idea where it could be... I searched every jacket and jeans  pocket of his..Zilch, emptied the kitchen bin in case somehow it had fallen in there..nope!!

Starting to get concerned now because i have to collect the dogs from DD  before daybreak tomorrow, and I need the seatbelts for them as well as their leads..

Finally after scrabbling around in an old tin box which holds spare keys I found one that fits the barn..but the original is still missing. 


Had an afternoon power  shower.. and then put  chicken, ham & leek pies in the oven to bake, I can smell them cooking now.. I forgot to put the extractor hood on ... delicious smell tho'.. and I'm going to have one for my dinner soon...


----------



## Aneeda72

Besides my usual with puppy, laundry, raked some leaves, emptied some flower pots.


----------



## PamfromTx

Just fartin' around... so far.  Hubby is still snoring up a storm; he stayed up til 3 a.m. probably.  He loves being at home since retiring and watches Netflix, Amazon, etc.  He has had a difficult time getting used to normal sleeping hours since he worked 7pm til 7am prior to retiring. 

* I am trying not to make any noise and housework involves ~ NOISE.   That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Have a wonderful day, everyone. 

I have to start work on our taxes this week though and the car inspections need to be completed on-line.  I usually do all of this fun stuff.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> I don't shred any more @Lee ... not since I got this handy little gadget....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roller-SelfInking-Security-Office-random/dp/B073SP1DC8/ref=sr_1_27?crid=1W3P90RJBCMYR&dchild=1&keywords=address+delete+stamp&qid=1612284706&refinements=p_72:193424031&rnid=193408031&s=officeproduct&sprefix=address+delete,aps,153&sr=1-27


Haven’t seen this before!!! What a great idea!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Looking at snow.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> Today..I was going to go out but I've had to wait in all day for a delivery which kept getting put back an hour on the tracking... so now it's 5pm and starting to get dark I won't be going anywhere.
> 
> I'd done all my chores, and I washed all the windows and frames...
> 
> .. and _then_ went to find the dog leads and dog seat belts for my car which are in the Barn ( hubs domain)... and couldn't find the key to the barn. Turned the place upside down for it to no avail.. not like either of us where keys are concerned, we always keep them in the same place.
> 
> Mailed hubs.. nope he didn't have it although he was the last to use it, and no idea where it could be... I searched every jacket and jeans  pocket of his..Zilch, emptied the kitchen bin in case somehow it had fallen in there..nope!!
> 
> Starting to get concerned now because i have to collect the dogs from DD  before daybreak tomorrow, and I need the seatbelts for them as well as their leads..
> 
> Finally after scrabbling around in an old tin box which holds spare keys I found one that fits the barn..but the original is still missing.
> 
> 
> Had an afternoon power  shower.. and then put  chicken, ham & leek pies in the oven to bake, I can smell them cooking now.. I forgot to put the extractor hood on ... delicious smell tho'.. and I'm going to have one for my dinner soon...


Yum!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Laundy, laundry, laundry. Then I’m free as a bird with no where to go and nothing to do


----------



## StarSong

Have some business chores to manage today.  The "semi" part of semi-retired.  A little billing and some double checking of the item counts before delivering to the customer.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying a new cookie recipe,, frosted pineapple cookies.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sliverfox said:


> Trying a new cookie recipe,, frosted pineapple cookies.


Yummy!

Let me know when you take them out of the oven!


----------



## Sliverfox

Aunt Marg,, cookies are done and  falling short in the  pineapple  taste  department.

Wondering if 1/2 cup of sour cream would have been  better than the  half cup shortening?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not much!

Last night I poached two bone-in chicken breasts in a quart of GOYA chicken-flavored bouillon.

This morning I removed the skin and bones from the chicken breasts and removed the fat from the stock.

I made a pot of chicken vegetable soup with the broth and also made a small pot of chicken chili.

I still have plenty of chicken left for sandwiches and wraps.

I also cut up some celery & carrot sticks then minced the last few stalks of celery and leaves for the freezer. 

That little bit of cooking took care of my fresh vegetables other than a couple of onions and some garlic.

It's just scoop, heat, and eat for the rest of the week!


----------



## Furryanimal

Going to the chippy shortly


----------



## Lee

Early morning grocery run, and a book is calling me to finish it.


----------



## hollydolly

I picked up my daughters' dogs at 6am this morning and brought them back to mine, because my DD is moving house today an hour and a half away ....I've had them almost 5 hours and it's like being in charge of 3 toddlers.. they get excited being around me because I play ball with them... but now they're older I can't play ball too much with them because although they run for the ball all the time, it takes them 3 days to recover from the soreness in their muscles..  so I've only thrown the ball 3 times every hour so far but they can't understand why I won't go and play every minute, and  have no interest in playing with their indoor toys...

I'd leave them to wander around the garden but it's wet... so apart from toilet breaks they have to stay indoors..


----------



## hollydolly

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Haven’t seen this before!!! What a great idea!!!


oh it's fab, I highly recommend it.  The one I got was 2 for the price of one, but I can't find it now on amazon.. and 3 free inks... but instead of shredding, I sit with a file box of papers in front of the tv.. and just erase all identifying details on each paper with a stroke.. and it's done...no more spending hours clogging up the shredder or when we'd got loads soaking them in water to make a pulp which takes days... this is easy and quick.

Another thing I do also.. is as soon as I've opened  a parcel, and before putting the packaging into the recycle bin I just take the eraser out of the drawer, and erase the name and address...


ETA 

Found the one I've got... it comes with 3 refills of ink...they last ages...and also it's extremely simple to refill... I would only recommend this brand, I've read other brands leak or are fiddly to refill..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miseyo-Ide...bd77b&pd_rd_wg=EYWUN&pd_rd_i=B07BRVSNNX&psc=1


----------



## john danson

Getting ready to fire up the snow blower and shovel....and shovel...


----------



## Fyrefox

Recovering from muscular soreness and pain after close to three hours of snow removal... ☃


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> oh it's fab, I highly recommend it.  The one I got was 2 for the price of one, but I can't find it now on amazon.. and 3 free inks... but instead of shredding, I sit with a file box of papers in front of the tv.. and just erase all identifying details on each paper with a stroke.. and it's done...no more spending hours clogging up the shredder or when we'd got loads soaking them in water to make a pulp which takes days... this is easy and quick.
> 
> Another thing I do also.. is as soon as I've opened  a parcel, and before putting the packaging into the recycle bin I just take the eraser out of the drawer, and erase the name and address...
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> Found the one I've got... it comes with 3 refills of ink...they last ages...and also it's extremely simple to refill... I would only recommend this brand, I've read other brands leak or are fiddly to refill..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miseyo-Ide...bd77b&pd_rd_wg=EYWUN&pd_rd_i=B07BRVSNNX&psc=1


I just ordered one. Reviews are all over the place on it, but it is not that expensive so worth the try. Thanks so much, Holly. I’ll let you now how it goes!!


----------



## Aneeda72

I am sitting in my recliner thinking about doing something


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> oh it's fab, I highly recommend it.  The one I got was 2 for the price of one, but I can't find it now on amazon.. and 3 free inks... but instead of shredding, I sit with a file box of papers in front of the tv.. and just erase all identifying details on each paper with a stroke.. and it's done...no more spending hours clogging up the shredder or when we'd got loads soaking them in water to make a pulp which takes days... this is easy and quick.
> 
> Another thing I do also.. is as soon as I've opened  a parcel, and before putting the packaging into the recycle bin I just take the eraser out of the drawer, and erase the name and address...
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> Found the one I've got... it comes with 3 refills of ink...they last ages...and also it's extremely simple to refill... I would only recommend this brand, I've read other brands leak or are fiddly to refill..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miseyo-Ide...bd77b&pd_rd_wg=EYWUN&pd_rd_i=B07BRVSNNX&psc=1


Brilliant idea! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> oh it's fab, I highly recommend it.  The one I got was 2 for the price of one, but I can't find it now on amazon.. and 3 free inks... but instead of shredding, I sit with a file box of papers in front of the tv.. and just erase all identifying details on each paper with a stroke.. and it's done...no more spending hours clogging up the shredder or when we'd got loads soaking them in water to make a pulp which takes days... this is easy and quick.
> 
> Another thing I do also.. is as soon as I've opened  a parcel, and before putting the packaging into the recycle bin I just take the eraser out of the drawer, and erase the name and address...
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> Found the one I've got... it comes with 3 refills of ink...they last ages...and also it's extremely simple to refill... I would only recommend this brand, I've read other brands leak or are fiddly to refill..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miseyo-Ide...bd77b&pd_rd_wg=EYWUN&pd_rd_i=B07BRVSNNX&psc=1


Thanks for the tip Holly. Funny thing is that I started shredding the year's worth of stuff only to have the shredder conk out. So I am going to order this. Takes up a lot less space.


Pinky said:


> Brilliant idea! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> oh it's fab, I highly recommend it.  The one I got was 2 for the price of one, but I can't find it now on amazon.. and 3 free inks... but instead of shredding, I sit with a file box of papers in front of the tv.. and just erase all identifying details on each paper with a stroke.. and it's done...no more spending hours clogging up the shredder or when we'd got loads soaking them in water to make a pulp which takes days... this is easy and quick.
> 
> Another thing I do also.. is as soon as I've opened  a parcel, and before putting the packaging into the recycle bin I just take the eraser out of the drawer, and erase the name and address...
> 
> 
> ETA
> 
> Found the one I've got... it comes with 3 refills of ink...they last ages...and also it's extremely simple to refill... I would only recommend this brand, I've read other brands leak or are fiddly to refill..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miseyo-Ide...bd77b&pd_rd_wg=EYWUN&pd_rd_i=B07BRVSNNX&psc=1


I just bought one on Amazon, thanks!  I can use it on the Amazon labels on the boxes .  It was about 17 dollars and came with 6 refills


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I just bought one on Amazon, thanks!  *I can use it on the Amazon labels on the boxes* .  It was about 17 dollars and came with 6 refills


yes I use it for that, it's so easy...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I am sitting in my recliner thinking about doing something


don't you go wearing yourself out now y'hear ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> don't you go wearing yourself out now y'hear ?


Hey, I ordered that thing from Amazon


----------



## hollydolly

^^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly

the old man says ( he's a miniature doodle age 13)...just one picture gwanny then you have to let me have my dinner..


----------



## hollydolly

Well, they've been collected.. my poor daughter has driven almost 300 miles today in total.. oversaw the loading of the removal van early morning, followed it up north to the new house, waited for the appointed engineer to come and connnect her broadband and TV etc, and tried to get furniture etc in situ as best as she could without the dogs around ... drove back south  again early evening to the rental she's been in temporarily since December when she arrived from Spain, washed and cleaned all the floors  before returning the keys to her friend who is the owner  .. then drove over here by around 7pm... stayed for an hour, collected all the dogs and paraphernalia , and drove back 70 miles.. she's just got home now at 9.30pm ...and now she's about to start cleaning cupboard shelves before she put stuff away.... I'm sure she runs on Duracell batteries...


----------



## StarSong

I'm exhausted just reading about it, @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I'm exhausted just reading about it, @hollydolly!


Me too... but I understand it because I used to be exactly the same


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well, they've been collected.. my poor daughter has driven almost 300 miles today in total.. oversaw the loading of the removal van early morning, followed it up north to the new house, waited for the appointed engineer to come and connnect her broadband and TV etc, and tried to get furniture etc in situ as best as she could without the dogs around ... drove back south  again early evening to the rental she's been in temporarily since December when she arrived from Spain, washed and cleaned all the floors  before returning the keys to her friend who is the owner  .. then drove over here by around 7pm... stayed for an hour, collected all the dogs and paraphernalia , and drove back 70 miles.. she's just got home now at 9.30pm ...and now she's about to start cleaning cupboard shelves before she put stuff away.... I'm sure she runs on Duracell batteries...


As do you


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Me too... but I understand it because I used to be exactly the same


Used to be?  Hmm, still are.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Me too... but I understand it because I used to be exactly the same


"used to be"? 
Remember that old adage - "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"?


----------



## mellowyellow

I'm a bit nervous about my hair appointment today.  Last year I decided to go blond (I like it, much nicer than grey) and also decided to grow my hair longer into a more stylish cut.    Well, I'm fed up with it, all that blow-drying drives me crazy so today, I'm getting it cut off, back to the old style - short and sweet.


----------



## Pinky

mellowyellow said:


> I'm a bit nervous about my hair appointment today.  Last year I decided to go blond (I like it, much nicer than grey) and also decided to grow my hair longer into a more stylish cut.    Well, I'm fed up with it, all that blow-drying drives me crazy so today, I'm getting it cut off, back to the old style - short and sweet.


Love the style/length in your profile pic!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> "used to be"?
> Remember that old adage - "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"?


we're very similar my daughter and I in nature, and deed...she is far more intelligent than me.. but other than that we're like peas in a Pod... we're both Aries too... so very impatient to get things done..


----------



## hollydolly

I had a superb day today. 

I was exhausted after looking after all the dogs at my home yesterday because they had to be indoors due to the rain so they were very excited to be here and wanted to play, and by the time they were picked up 14 hours later I was very sore...so today I kn ew I had nothing to go out for, no visitors expected nor deliveries.. and hubs at work... so once I'd done the laundry I sat down with a hot pad on my back, at the computer... and just enjoyed a whole day of doing nothing.

It also helped that it rained hard to almost all day and night so  I had that feeling of cosiness you get in the winter knowing you're all warm, and don't need to go out and the rain is lashing down.. and you've got no chores or anything  to do that can't wait until another day... *bliss*  

@MickaC , how are you feeling mi chica?... has the soreness worn off yet ?


----------



## MickaC

What i did today.
Usual morning cleaning chores.......shovelled crapy snow, a couple hours worth.
My hired man showed up with his little Kabota and loader to clear the driveway, thank goodness, there was a good dump, would have been hard shovelling.
Played musical chairs ......trying to find a comfy place for my butt and heating pad.
Sitting here on my desktop......pain, pain, pain.
There are so many places to have an injury......but, it had to be my butt.
Doesn't hurt standing or laying down.
I think there would have better things to do in this world........that doesn't pain.

Ok...done complaining...for now.
`


----------



## Furryanimal

Up at 4am watching India v England


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> What i did today.
> Usual morning cleaning chores.......shovelled crapy snow, a couple hours worth.
> My hired man showed up with his little Kabota and loader to clear the driveway, thank goodness, there was a good dump, would have been hard shovelling.
> Played musical chairs ......trying to find a comfy place for my butt and heating pad.
> Sitting here on my desktop......pain, pain, pain.
> There are so many places to have an injury......but, it had to be my butt.
> Doesn't hurt standing or laying down.
> I think there would have better things to do in this world........that doesn't pain.
> 
> Ok...done complaining...for now.
> `


arse...!! 'scuse the pun....


Have you got an Ipad or laptop... could you lay on your side on the bed with it propped up... ?


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:50,went to take my early walk but didn't get far,sidewalks were mix of rain/snow it was windy 25mph
My friend Thora and I along with another resident/friend Jean we tried to go grocery shopping but the parking lot was too icy along with the windy condtions so we came back home
I won't be going out for my walks today, I'll walk up/down the stairs instead.I do have a pedal bike where I sit and exercise my knees


----------



## Pappy

Got to go to bank and draw out some cash for my wallet. It gets lonesome being in there with nothing around it. Stop at the coffee shop and then get some scratch off tickets. Oh, need to stop for gas. My dash light says I have 58 miles left on this tank.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> arse...!! 'scuse the pun....
> 
> 
> Have you got an Ipad or laptop... could you lay on your side on the bed with it propped up... ?


Thanks for the suggestions, Holly.....
Not trying to be a whiner......
The history of my body.
Both knees have full replacements.....that's all good.
Am overdue for both hip replacements......
So, my left hip is the worst, can't lay on that side......right one isn't as bad.....can't use my right arm for support.....because.....3 of the 5 muscles were ripped off, therefore can use that arm for a prop, no strength, and can't type with my left hand.
My bed is adjustable.....but i haven't tried to prop up my butt so the weight is off..........will try that.......heating pad helps.......will try some different things to sit on at my desktop.
Sorry for the complaining.......i will keep trying different things......i am very used to pain, but sometimes it gets me down.
P.S.     yes i have laptop and ipad.....use them both.
I'm sure you can imagine the pretty colours my butt has.......no a pretty site.

There, done complaining.
Thanks Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Holly.....
> Not trying to be a whiner......
> The history of my body.
> Both knees have full replacements.....that's all good.
> Am overdue for both hip replacements......
> So, my left hip is the worst, can't lay on that side......right one isn't as bad.....can't use my right arm for support.....because.....3 of the 5 muscles were ripped off, therefore can use that arm for a prop, no strength, and can't type with my left hand.
> My bed is adjustable.....but i haven't tried to prop up my butt so the weight is off..........will try that.......heating pad helps.......will try some different things to sit on at my desktop.
> Sorry for the complaining.......i will keep trying different things......i am very used to pain, but sometimes it gets me down.
> P.S.     yes i have laptop and ipad.....use them both.
> I'm sure you can imagine the pretty colours my butt has.......no a pretty site.
> 
> There, done complaining.
> Thanks Holly.


Oh please, do _not_ for one minute apologise for suffering... ..I'd be screaming from the rooftops if I had all that going on, how stoical you are...but I understand totally now why it's painful for you to get comfortable in any position (((hugs))) ..be well...


----------



## hollydolly

Just got back from shopping a little while ago. It was gloriously sunny, and the forecast for tomorrow is snow, so I thought I'd take the chance to go out in the sun, pick up a prescription from the pharmacy.. ..then over to  my daughter's newly vacated rental to check if there was any mail for her.. then back 2 towns to the supermarket and that's when the torrential rain started...*yikes*..within minutes there were floods on many of the approach roads... 

... anyway, I got the groceries, and  filled the tank with petrol,  got home and all  groceries put away and now got a hot cuppa tea.. 

...took a delivery from Amazon..

... and  best of all now I won't have to go out at all this weekend


----------



## hollydolly

Ooops ...hubs has just got home and reminded me I do have to follow him to the Rental car company 2 towns away so he can return the car he's been using this week .. and then bring him back so he can go and collect his own car from the repair shop in our town... *sheesh*...


----------



## Lee

Shovel and I had a workout, I hate it when it is that heavy crusty stuff. And of course when I finished the park guy comes with the snowplow to block the drive again. 

Put a nice roast and veggies in the crock pot, so dinner is done and nice sandwiches for a day or two for lunch.

Then had a lookie at my bank balance, sheesh my roast beef appetite is waning and I am thinking it might be hot dogs and Kraft Dinner next month.....no wonder Amazon got rich


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:40,there was maybe 2 inches of snow on the ground,no wind was a tad nippy 19.It was refreshing with no wind,the only birds heard&saw were a group of crows,they certainly were loud,could of wakened up the neighborhood LOL!
My plans today,laundry,take couple walks,read local paper,my book


----------



## Pepper

My grandson is coming in two hours!  Happy and excited, me & him!


----------



## J.B Books

Cold here this morning. Zero F
Staying in for the most part. Paperwork this morning, read the paper, workout in my basement later.
Laundry. Cook some dinner this afternoon. Peppers, onions, meatballs, red sauce. Italian low carb!
Red wine doesn't count. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Our thermostat died at 4am, and we are freezing, no repair person until this afternoon.  . Finally got hold of son who is going to attempt to replace it.  *Get the two wire one mom, get the two wire one, I think I can replace the two wire one.*

Yes, fine, I’ll send your dad for the two wire one.  But, you know, it’s your dad so who knows what he will bring, if he even brings one.  Meanwhile freezing my you know what off.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Shovel and I had a workout, I hate it when it is that heavy crusty stuff. And of course when I finished the park guy comes with the snowplow to block the drive again.
> 
> Put a nice roast and veggies in the crock pot, so dinner is done and nice sandwiches for a day or two for lunch.
> 
> Then had a lookie at my bank balance, sheesh my roast beef appetite is waning and I am thinking it might be hot dogs and Kraft Dinner next month.....no wonder Amazon got rich


I just had Kraft Mac and cheese for dinner last night, shouldn’t have, but ever now and then as a special treat.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yes I use it for that, it's so easy...


I have one of these, works great.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Our thermostat died at 4am, and we are freezing, no repair person until this afternoon.  . Finally got hold of son who is going to attempt to replace it. *Get the two wire one mom, get the two wire one, I think I can replace the two wire one.*
> 
> Yes, fine, I’ll send your dad for the two wire one.  But, you know, it’s your dad so who knows what he will bring, if he even brings one.  Meanwhile freezing my you know what off.


Got thermostat replaced and it’s working but the blower on the furnace is not working.   Waiting for repair guy, will miss dog training


----------



## Liberty

Still unearthing old brick patio I laid many years ago.  This all started when hub decided to cut down the overgrown azalea  bushes off he back deck...this exposed some of the old brick patio.

Been on my hands and knees, digging up and rearranging them off and on for a few days now.  Hopefully almost done.  Will spray the weed kill between the cracks and then sprinkle Preen on it to keep the grass from growing.  Our groundsman will thank me for that, so he doesn't have to weed whack it each time he mows all this land.

Found out its good to skip a day or two between the intense work though, so the old muscles can relax it up again.  Soup for dinner.  Chicken and wild rice soup with tarragon and thyme.  Easy warm up.

Have a good one, folks.  Love 'ya!


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Our thermostat died at 4am, and we are freezing, no repair person until this afternoon.  . Finally got hold of son who is going to attempt to replace it. *Get the two wire one mom, get the two wire one, I think I can replace the two wire one.*
> 
> Yes, fine, I’ll send your dad for the two wire one.  But, you know, it’s your dad so who knows what he will bring, if he even brings one.  Meanwhile freezing my you know what off.


K, temp new thermostat put in by my son.  Getting better thermostat Monday and a few HVAC repairs.  Had the wrong filter which was a real problem ordered new ones from Amazon hopefully delivered tomorrow.  But it’s warm again YAY


----------



## JonDouglas

Restored several more old pictures this morning and went to the supermarket to get a few things for this afternoon's cooking adventure - vegetable beef soup, which is currently still in the pot but close to being done.  Also put out the critter food and gassed up the snowblower as we're supposed to get another 6 inches of the stuff tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> the old man says ( he's a miniature doodle age 13)...just one picture gwanny then you have to let me have my dinner..


What a sweetie!   Those eyes!


----------



## PamfromTx

*We finally received the 2020 W-2 and earnings summary from hubby's previous employer. Now, it's time to start working on the taxes since I have all the needed documents.  *

*But, it's so much more fun to get on the computer and check out stuff; I made myself a nice cup of tea and am sitting here reading your posts/replies.  

There's always tomorrow!  *

*I took a detour to Amazon to check for any exciting buys. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DaveA

JonDouglas said:


> Restored several more old pictures this morning and went to the supermarket to get a few things for this afternoon's cooking adventure - vegetable beef soup, which is currently still in the pot but close to being done.  Also put out the critter food and gassed up the snowblower as we're supposed to get another 6 inches of the stuff tomorrow.


We''re down here on the southcoast of Mass. and also expect 6" or so of the heavy, wet, stuff.  Hopefully the temps will pop back up and it'll be gone in a couple of days


----------



## Dana

Today, I am awaiting my online delivery. I over ordered, so that means more stuff to put away.

Cooking my hubby's favourite meal (pepper steak and jacket potatoes) as he's back this evening. Made a trifle last night, so we're all set LOL


----------



## Don M.

Lousy weather here today, and most of the coming week, so I got our taxes done today....both Fed and State, and e-filed.  If I did it right, and the IRS is on schedule, we should get our refunds later this month.


----------



## Aneeda72

Don M. said:


> Lousy weather here today, and most of the coming week, so I got our taxes done today....both Fed and State, and e-filed.  If I did it right, and the IRS is on schedule, we should get our refunds later this month.


Have not gotten a refund in decades, we always pay.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Don M. said:


> Lousy weather here today, and most of the coming week, so I got our taxes done today....both Fed and State, and e-filed.  If I did it right, and the IRS is on schedule, we should get our refunds later this month.


Things might be a little bit later than usual this year according to the IRS.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/2021-t...tlines-steps-to-speed-refunds-during-pandemic

_"A person doesn't know how much he has to be thankful for until he has to pay taxes on it."_ - Ann Landers

_"The taxpayer: that's someone who works for the federal government, but doesn't have to take a civil service examination." _- Ronald Reagan

_"The only thing that hurts more than paying an income tax is not having to pay an income tax."_ - Thomas Dewar


----------



## Ellen Marie

it is 2:45 am... just finished a chapter in my accounting class, taking a break before finishing up my other  chapter and my other course,,... all due by 11:59 p.m today.   Running a bit behind!


----------



## hollydolly

Snowing today.... it';s just after 9am, so no plans to go out at all, just waiting for a delivery now...

My DD has been in her new home for just 4 days, and her neighbours have been super nice to her. It's a cul-de-sac.. so not many there, but already almost all of them have sent her a 'New home card'' offering help should she need it.. and also everyone she's spoken to have dogs and are dog lovers.... She's absolutely delighted to have moved there... which makes me very happy as a mother even if she is almost 45 years old and very capable ...


----------



## katlupe

Going grocery shopping today. Other than that I have no plans for my day so far.


----------



## J.B Books

Taking advantage of the sub zero temps.
Great time to defrost a freezer!
Took all the frozen food out of the freezer locker in the garage and put it all in boxes.
Put the boxes out to the screened in porch so the food stays frozen.
Hooked up a ceramic space heater to blow heat inside the freezer.
Should be defrosted in about 4-5 hours. Put a frozen pie in the oven. May as well huh?
Gotta go to the sore for fresh bread to make Italian cold cut sandwiches (prosciutto, capicola, salami, roasted peppers, provolone) for the Super Bowl.


----------



## hollydolly

J.B Books said:


> Taking advantage of the sub zero temps.
> Great time to defrost a freezer!
> Took all the frozen food out of the freezer locker in the garage and put it all in boxes.
> Put the boxes out to the screened in porch so the food stays frozen.
> Hooked up a ceramic space heater to blow heat inside the freezer.
> Should be defrosted in about 4-5 hours. Put a frozen pie in the oven. May as well huh?
> Gotta go to the sore for fresh bread to make Italian cold cut sandwiches (prosciutto, capicola, salami, roasted peppers, provolone) for the Super Bowl.


Genius but simple  idea..... fortunately both our freezers are new this year so don't need defrosting yet, but of course why would I not have thought about always de-frosting in Winter, I'll remember that


----------



## fmdog44

Today is Super Bowl Sunday and I could use a trip to the grocery store but the stores will be full of people buying snacks & beer so I'll wait until   tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Joe

...bought beer, coke and popcorn along with cheeze-its and ritz and some cheeze and a few flavors of summer sausage last week; I will likely watch at least part of the Superbowl, today.

Enjoy!


----------



## JonDouglas

Not having any interest in sport/entertainment spectacles, I will enjoy watching it snow outside, reading by the fire inside and making an occasional junket down to the workshop to putter on the CNC machine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

fmdog44 said:


> Today is Super Bowl Sunday and I could use a trip to the grocery store but the stores will be full of people buying snacks & beer so I'll wait until   tomorrow.


I had the same thought!

I have plenty of things to eat just nothing that appeals to me at the moment.

I'm going to cobble together a couple of WASA bread pizzas and try to be happy!


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Bea said:


> I have plenty of things to eat just nothing that appeals to me at the moment.


That happens to me too often ..


----------



## Sliverfox

Cruising the 'net looking at  dog pictures.

Found one in Quincy IL. that fits our price range.

But she is over  a 10 hour drive  from  here.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went on my early walk around 6:45 it was a tad nippy 8 degrees,but thankfully no wind.It was refreshing saw 1 person out walking their dog,the dog didn't look happy to be out in the cold
This morning,is my  weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
Afterwards  my friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip'.She offered to take me grocery shopping.Last Fri when my friend,Thora&I usually go it was windy,the store parking lot was really icy we decided against it I need a few things
The rest of my day,read NYT,go on afternoon walk read my book.After dinner,I'll be doing a  women's church zoom meeting .We'll be discussing members we were close with who  have died during the pandemic. My church has been closed since last March.It will bring us comfort we will grieve together


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> Cruising the 'net looking at  dog pictures.
> 
> Found one in Quincy IL. that fits our price range.
> 
> But she is over  a 10 hour drive  from  here.


You're getting a new little family member.......Awesome.


----------



## Pecos

Today is our 36th anniversary. We were unable to think of anything that either of us wanted, we cannot go out to eat, and we cannot travel.

But we have had a great meal delivered that we need to heat up, and my wife's hair dresser is coming to give us both haircuts on our front porch this afternoon. Under the circumstances, a good haircut will have to do it for us in the Age of COVID.


----------



## MarciKS

Not a thing.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> Today is our 36th anniversary. We were unable to think of anything that either of us wanted, we cannot go out to eat, and we cannot travel.
> 
> But we have had a great meal delivered that we need to heat up, and my wife's hair dresser is coming to give us both haircuts on our front porch this afternoon. Under the circumstances, a good haircut will have to do it for us in the Age of COVID.


Happy Anniversary to you, @Pecos


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Today is our 36th anniversary. We were unable to think of anything that either of us wanted, we cannot go out to eat, and we cannot travel.
> 
> But we have had a great meal delivered that we need to heat up, and my wife's hair dresser is coming to give us both haircuts on our front porch this afternoon. Under the circumstances, a good haircut will have to do it for us in the Age of COVID.


I got my haircut and didn't immediately recognize that person looking back at me in the mirror. The wife is getting hers cut at this moment,

Oh yeah, big, big times.


----------



## dobielvr

Well, yesterday I did a little cleaning and washing of clothes inside, so today I've got some yard work to do in the way of raking some leaves for the green container.  It's garbage day again today.  Pick up tmrw.

If, I have the energy, I'll put some of the leaves around my trees for mulch.


----------



## moviequeen1

Pecos said:


> Today is our 36th anniversary. We were unable to think of anything that either of us wanted, we cannot go out to eat, and we cannot travel.
> 
> But we have had a great meal delivered that we need to heat up, and my wife's hair dresser is coming to give us both haircuts on our front porch this afternoon. Under the circumstances, a good haircut will have to do it for us in the Age of COVID.


Pecos,wishing you&your wife a wonderful anniversary,many more happy years of bliss Sue akaMQ


----------



## hollydolly

We had our 20th wedding anniversary 3 weeks ago.. couldn't  go anywhere to celebrate it... and if we're still in lockdown in April, it will be my second birthday in lockdown...still, in the current circs, with hair salons closed I would feel like I'd won the lottery if I could get my hair cut, but sadly none are allowed to come to our homes...

Anyway I'm please you managed to get yours done,


----------



## PamfromTx

*We are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary today.  Doing the least possible today as we can't go out to celebrate.  In a way, it is a bit somber around here.  lol  Exchanged cards, etc.  I don't need or want anything so hubby bought me Immodium, indigestion tablets, Alka Seltzers and a few other meds.  He is nuts.  lol  

Received beautiful roses though.   Bought a cake at a coffee place.  We are set.

I'm lucky I found my wonderful husband.*

*I finally COMPLETED our taxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yay!   We don't have to pay this year probably due to his retirement or IRS felt sorry for us.    *


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> We had our 20th wedding anniversary 3 weeks ago.. couldn't  go anywhere to celebrate it... and if we're still in lockdown in April, it will be my second birthday in lockdown...still, in the current circs, with hair salons closed I would feel like I'd won the lottery if I could get my hair cut, but sadly none are allowed to come to our homes...
> 
> Anyway I'm please you managed to get yours done,


We did it on the open front porch with an electric heater close by to stay warm. Masks required by all and with the slight breeze we felt pretty safe.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I got my haircut and didn't immediately recognize that person looking back at me in the mirror. The wife is getting hers cut at this moment,
> 
> Oh yeah, big, big times.


Well, hopefully after she has hers, you still recognize her.  If not, hmm, see the neurologist.  . Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> We had our 20th wedding anniversary 3 weeks ago.. couldn't  go anywhere to celebrate it... and if we're still in lockdown in April, it will be my second birthday in lockdown...still, in the current circs, with hair salons closed I would feel like I'd won the lottery if I could get my hair cut, but sadly none are allowed to come to our homes...
> 
> Anyway I'm please you managed to get yours done,


Our salons are open so went and got a hair cut a few days ago.  I get it really short so I don’t have to go very often.  Everything is open here including the gyms, but this fat person doesn’t go to the gym.

Happy late Anniversary and happy early birthday and happy, happy, happy.  Look at it this way, at least you did not get bitten by a dog, again.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Our salons are open so went and got a hair cut a few days ago.  I get it really short so I don’t have to go very often.  Everything is open here including the gyms, but this fat person doesn’t go to the gym.
> 
> Happy late Anniversary and happy early birthday and happy, happy, happy.  Look at it this way, at least you did not get bitten by a dog, again.


Barely anything  open here..No Gyms, No salons, No schools, No non essential shops ( only shops selling food allowed to be open & pharmacies) , no pubs no restaurants, no cafe's, ( aside for take-ways only)  no bars, ... no-one is permitted to visit unless in your family bubble, so no chance of getting a hairdresser to come to the house... unless they're related.. one more month and aside from a few weeks break  in the autumn we'll have been in lockdown for a year!!


----------



## hollydolly

Happy belated wedding anniversary @PamfromTx


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching the trial in the senate, got to get my steps in early


----------



## Lee

I have just spent several wasted hours trying to figure out what to drop on paid tv and what to keep. Have come to several conclusions....none of them good, except for the one of throwing out the tv and being done with it.


----------



## Pepper

I will spend today with my eyes on tomorrow when I pick up my grandson at his school and then it's just me & him for the rest of the day!


----------



## Pinky

Happy Anniversary @PamfromTx


----------



## chic

Recuperating from yesterday.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another ho-hum day in paradise.

Took the recyclables and trash down to the dumpster in the parking garage.

Made a dash to the dead bread store and the corner grocery for a few items.

Received an email from the accountant that my income tax has been filed. 

_And the beat goes on... _


----------



## Marie5656

*Have a craving for macaroni salad. Going to put the ronis on to cook soon.  Plus planning a grocery trip for tomorrow or Thursday, so making a list and collecting coupons.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> Happy Anniversary @PamfromTx
> View attachment 148835


Thank you so much.


----------



## Sassycakes

Lee said:


> I have just spent several wasted hours trying to figure out what to drop on paid tv and what to keep. Have come to several conclusions....none of them good, except for the one of throwing out the tv and being done with it.


* It sounds like you and I are having the same kind of day. I feel like screaming. It is nearly 2 hours that I have been trying to get a human person to speak to me. As that wasn't enough during the call I got 2 other spam calls from companies from different countries. On top of that, they were extremely rude. I feel like throwing my phone and computer out the window. Heck, I should throw out the tv too because there is never a good show on anymore!*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Happy belated Anniversary wishes, Pam!


----------



## MickaC

Pecos said:


> Today is our 36th anniversary. We were unable to think of anything that either of us wanted, we cannot go out to eat, and we cannot travel.
> 
> But we have had a great meal delivered that we need to heat up, and my wife's hair dresser is coming to give us both haircuts on our front porch this afternoon. Under the circumstances, a good haircut will have to do it for us in the Age of COVID.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU BOTH.
Sounds like you had a great day........just like 36 years of great bliss......CONGRATULATIONS.
Love more of each other for another 36+.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> *We are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary today.  Doing the least possible today as we can't go out to celebrate.  In a way, it is a bit somber around here.  lol  Exchanged cards, etc.  I don't need or want anything so hubby bought me Immodium, indigestion tablets, Alka Seltzers and a few other meds.  He is nuts.  lol
> 
> Received beautiful roses though.   Bought a cake at a coffee place.  We are set.
> 
> I'm lucky I found my wonderful husband.
> 
> I finally COMPLETED our taxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yay!   We don't have to pay this year probably due to his retirement or IRS felt sorry for us.    *
> 
> View attachment 148721


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU BOTH. Hope you had a great day, enjoying each other like you've been doing for 29 years.
AWESOME and CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Lakeland living

Today, not a lot -17 right now. No wind....watching the view out the window....nothing moving at all out there.
Fire wood of course...once the sun makes an appearance.


----------



## izzy

Looking for a job !!!!!


----------



## MickaC

Pretty much cookie cutter days.......being so cold, everything takes longer......including ambition.
Dress up like an Eskimo, for potty breaks.....come in..... load off all the warm wear....do that again in a couple of hours.....
Wake up time.......at 9.....at 11.....at 1......at 5......at 7......and last at bedtime.
Shaalee, my wee girl is doing well, as long as i carry her out and in.
Morning cleaning chores, try and get something extra cleaned a day.
Feeling sorry for my broken butt......getting tired of that......wonder if they sell new ones at amazon.......shipping would probably cost a fortune.
That's it for my ho hum days.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 7:20,the sun was just beginning to rise.It was a tad nippy at 13 degrees,but no wind,felt refreshing breathing in crisp air.
My plan today is getting some of my tax forms together,take a couple of walks.As long as the sun is out,I take advantage of being outside even if I have to bundle up
The rest of my day,read NYT,my book,after dinner try to do Weds NYT crossword puzzle.Once in awhile I can finish a Wed puzzle since they get harder as the week goes along
On TV tonight,I like watching National Geographic show'To Catch a Smuggler' at 9pm.I'm always curious to see what lengths people do to try& smuggle things {mostly drugs} into a foreign country.Then watch their reaction when they get caught


----------



## Mr. Ed

Special day today as my workplace is throwing a retirement party at 2:30, and I'm ready to go. My last day is next Wednesday and tomorrow is my day off. So I only have 5 days, (counting today) left to work. 

It's almost some kind of voodoo spell that cast on me when HR approached me about retiring. Suddenly I felt old and my body screamed and ached accordingly with pain and discomfort. I took up the challenge of youthful longevity by purchasing guaranteed products and supplements that will surly grant the youthfulness I seek. 

Of course there is Open Water Scuba Certification to prepare for in May


----------



## MickaC

Mr. Ed said:


> Special day today as my workplace is throwing a retirement party at 2:30, and I'm ready to go. My last day is next Wednesday and tomorrow is my day off. So I only have 5 days, (counting today) left to work.
> 
> It's almost some kind of voodoo spell that cast on me when HR approached me about retiring. Suddenly I felt old and my body screamed and ached accordingly with pain and discomfort. I took up the challenge of youthful longevity by purchasing guaranteed products and supplements that will surly grant the youthfulness I seek.
> 
> Of course there is Open Water Scuba Certification to prepare for in May


Congratulations on your upcoming retirement.
You'll get the hang of it in no time.
ENJOY.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Took my vehicle in for the annual safety inspection and it passed.  Good news for an 8-year-old! 

The mechanic did tell me that I should replace the transmission cooling lines due to corrosion, no leaks.  He is probably right but I didn't want to leave it today or spend an additional $400.00.  I'll probably have it done when it's time to take off the studded winter tires in April.

Mailed the accountant his fee for preparing my taxes.

Now I'm safely back in my cozy little rut for the next several days.


----------



## Pecos

I will do my regular chores today and then it is time for me to check all the batteries in the house and cars: flashlights, remotes, radios, thermostats, fire alarms, you name it. I have found that if I don't do this on a regular schedule, I will invariably have to replace something because of corrosion.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Making a new bread recipe - 'Honey Bread with coconut and blueberries'. 'Tis bread making day!


----------



## Gary O'

Rework

I *HATE* rework

Gotta be done
If not, I'll see it every time I look that direction 

I screwed up when erecting the clothes line

It's outa plumb.....cemented in...a half bubble off

Gonna be more work than the original job

Not the happiest of days


----------



## Pappy

Early 9am appointment to the hearing aid place to order new hearing aids, for the wife. Shortly, I have to  take her 20 miles for her COVID shot. I’ve got an upset stomach and not looking forward to driving on I-95.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pappy said:


> Early 9am appointment to the hearing aid place to order new hearing aids, for the wife. Shortly, I have to  take her 20 miles for her COVID shot. I’ve got an upset stomach and not looking forward to driving on I-95.


my honey bread would probably smooth that upset tummy for you


----------



## chic

Ruby Rose said:


> Making a new bread recipe - 'Honey Bread with coconut and blueberries'. 'Tis bread making day!


Is that a quick bread or a regular bread?? Sounds good.

I shoveled 4 more inches of snow.


----------



## Pappy

Ruby Rose said:


> my honey bread would probably smooth that upset tummy for you


Wish I had some. I’ve had a slice of toast with water. That’s all.


----------



## Ruby Rose

chic said:


> Is that a quick bread or a regular bread?? Sounds good.
> 
> I shoveled 4 more inches of snow.


It is a regular bread with a lot kneading, etc and time but I love it. I started making Artisan bread back in 1974 when I was living in Alberta using all the leftover cereal crumbs + graham wafer crumbs (the kids didn't want to eat the crumbs, haha)as well as adding nuts, raisins and cut-up berries if available. I have since revised this recipe as I have arthritic hands. What I do is blend 1/2 the recipe with a big whisk, stir in balance to include additives then use my electric beaters to blend well...I time everything...then let the yeast do its' thing. So far so good. As for the honey bread, this is only the second time I make it and I really like it! I alternate every week, though, as I make two loaves at a time and give one to my daughter and husband next door and they prefer the Artisan bread.
As for shovelling snow, it is still too darn cold our to snow but I am sure more will come our way.


----------



## JonDouglas

Got the snowblower out this morning and cleared the driveway again.  Froze my butt off, came in, made some more coffee, restored another old picture and then went to the store for groceries.  Wound up also getting some fried chicken wings and a salad at the store's deli, which made a nice lunch.  Soon it will be time to brave the cold again to go out and feed the critters.  The herd of deer tend to come at dusk.  Last night we had a really big buck show up after the ladies left.  The last big job of the day will be to check into the asylum (an adventure photo site) and see what the inmates have been up to.  Being in between workshop jobs (i.e., CNC work for a charity), there is more time for the internet.


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> Got the snowblower out this morning and cleared the driveway again.  Froze my butt off, came in, made some more coffee, restored another old picture and then went to the store for groceries.  Wound up also getting some fried chicken wings and a salad at the store's deli, which made a nice lunch.  Soon it will be time to brave the cold again to go out and feed the critters.  The herd of deer tend to come at dusk.  Last night we had a really big buck show up after the ladies left.  The last big job of the day will be to check into the asylum (an adventure photo site) and see what the inmates have been up to.  Being in between workshop jobs (i.e., CNC work for a charity), there is more time for the internet.


We get deer occasionally in winter coming down from the hills for a good feed.  One day I was out walking down the street when a big buck appeared from a cross street on the same corner I was walking towards.

I was so pleased to see this 7 (?) point large buck in my walking place.  Although I froze in place, I had tears, of joy I am sure or maybe absolute fear, running down my legs.  After what seemed like a life time, he moved on.


----------



## JonDouglas

Aneeda72 said:


> We get deer occasionally in winter coming down from the hills for a good feed.  One day I was out walking down the street when a big buck appeared from a cross street on the same corner I was walking towards.
> 
> I was so pleased to see this 7 (?) point large buck in my walking place.  Although I froze in place, I had tears, of joy I am sure or maybe absolute fear, running down my legs.  After what seemed like a life time, he moved on.


Shortly after putting out the critter food yesterday, we had these ladies show up.







Once again, after they left the big buck showed up to clean up whatever was left.  I am wondering if big mama on the right is expecting.


----------



## Pappy

Today at 3:30, I get my first COVID shot. I’m not sure how our Publix markets works, but yesterday, my wife got hers in a different place and we waited, in the car, for quite awhile.
After I get my shot, will no doubt stop at our coffee shop for take out.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Today at 3:30, I get my first COVID shot. I’m not sure how our Publix markets works, but yesterday, my wife got hers in a different place and we waited, in the car, for quite awhile.
> After I get my shot, will no doubt stop at our coffee shop for take out.


oh do take care pappy, I hope everything goes well with you today... enjoy your well deserved  stop


----------



## hollydolly

So far today I've done nothing aside from make lunch of smoked rainbow trout pate...yummmmy... aside from that only computer time.. just recovering from my long drive in the snow yesterday


----------



## timoc

'Gumption'

That's what we have named our local, crafty fox. 
Our shed has a pane of glass missing and until the weather warms up, I have just leaned a sheet of plywood against the hole on the inside to keep critters out, but, Gumption, had other plans.  
This morning, I spotted him jumping up and pushing the plywood backwards into the shed, then hardfaced as you like, he jumps through the hole and makes himself at home. I've been wondering for weeks now, how and why I find the plywood on the floor each time I go into the shed. 
Next I suppose, he'll be wanting 'room service'.


----------



## Ruby Rose

JonDouglas said:


> Shortly after putting out the critter food yesterday, we had these ladies show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, after they left the big buck showed up to clean up whatever was left.  I am wondering if big mama on the right is expecting.


Don't you just love those four-legged critters...I get goosebumps when I spot any...except for that rascally big skunk that decided to take residence under my red shed...I smell him and see the tracks when I go for my walks. We tend to get a lot of jackrabbits our way and boy can they run and high too! Give it another month and the sound of coyotes in heat will be a common sight and sound...now they give me goosebumps especially if I hear them in the night.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Counting flowers on the wall... _


----------



## Sliverfox

Got my second  COVID shot!

Yaa


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Got my second  COVID shot!
> 
> Yaa


Both my disabled sons have received their second shots as well.


----------



## Aneeda72

I did my usual stuff today which now includes picked up frozen poop, so glad it’s frozen


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aunt Bea said:


> _Counting flowers on the wall... _


Thank you Aunt Bea...you brought me back to the 60s...The Statler Brothers...I loved it!


----------



## chic

I drove my mom to the drugstore because she had coupons to use and we get snowed on every other day lately. Then I brought her to my place and made brunch for her. So glad NOT to have to shovel today. It looks so nice, all bare ground. I must be getting better at it.


----------



## JonDouglas

Went out to get a new salt/trace minerals block.  After pulling out, I noticed these two birds in the stream that's several houses down the road.  I was fortunate to have the good camera in the car as the iPhone just has a software, rather than optical, zoom.


----------



## Lakeland living

Aneeda72 said:


> I did my usual stuff today which now includes picked up frozen poop, so glad it’s frozen


Yup, much better now than it will be in a few months....lol
.,,,,


----------



## Sliverfox

Lovely picture ,,JonDouglas


----------



## MickaC

Ventured out in our Antarctica, today, -28, right now, -35.
Needed to get a hand held shower head, treflan tape. vice grips.
1st time i've ever done any type of plumbing.
The shower head i replaced, the hose cracked......and the stationary shower head had a major leek.....replaced a couple of seals.....
All done........quite happy with myself.......any need some plumbing done.......i'm available.
Many trips out for potty trips in Antarctica.
Was garbage day today.


----------



## squatting dog

Got up to a balmy 15 degree's, so I fired up the backhoe and dragged up 1/3rd of the tree that tried to kill me a while back. (cost me the feeling in the lower half of my leg). I guess it damaged the nerves in there.   I'll be enjoying the heat I get and the satisfaction of burning that bad boy.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot done today except for the usual domestic drudgery... hubs is asleep , he tries to get an afternoon sleep on a Saturday if he's not working, so I'm trying to be quiet...


----------



## dobielvr

Trying to get my day started.  Lawnmower was here.   On the computer for a bit.
Then, I'm making chili beans for my 91 yr old boyfriend...jk abt the boyfriend part lol.

He loves his beans, and spaghetti...making that next week.

Then I'll just kick back and watch TV.

Lotsa sunshine today.


----------



## Happy Joe

Finished a trip for gas and groceries,
... and my first helping of homemade brownies (made them last night).
Borrowed 10 books from Internet Archive; this weeks reading material.
https://archive.org/index.php
Will likely make up a pizza for late lunch/early supper and watch a movie or a couple of episodes of Stargate... (working my way through all 10 years of the program).

Then read until bedtime.

Enjoy!


----------



## Liberty

Covering up plants we normally never have to protect outside because of this record breaking cold weather coming our way tomorrow night.  Sigh.


----------



## Aneeda72

squatting dog said:


> Got up to a balmy 15 degree's, so I fired up the backhoe and dragged up 1/3rd of the tree that tried to kill me a while back. (cost me the feeling in the lower half of my leg). I guess it damaged the nerves in there.   I'll be enjoying the heat I get and the satisfaction of burning that bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 149645


They might come back after a while.


----------



## Aneeda72

Took Bella to dog training, taking Bella to the vet for shots, it rained this morning and snowing now, but Bella needs to go


----------



## Tish

Absolutely nothing, or so my youngest son informed me since it's my Birthday today.
Every time I try to do some cleaning, he jumps in and does it lol, bless his heart.


----------



## AnnieA

Preparing for possible ice storm which could mean extended power outage.   Have a winter storm warning issued ...hoping for snow and/or sleet instead of freezing rain that brings down the lines.


----------



## Aneeda72

Tish said:


> Absolutely nothing, or so my youngest son informed me since it's my Birthday today.
> Every time I try to do some cleaning, he jumps in and does it lol, bless his heart.


Happy birthday


----------



## Aneeda72

AnnieA said:


> Preparing for possible ice storm which could mean extended power outage.   Have a winter storm warning issued ...hoping for snow and/or sleet instead of freezing rain that brings down the lines.


We have sleet now


----------



## mellowyellow

Went for a bushwalk close to home, very unusual weather for February which is our hottest and most uncomfortably humid month of the year, a pleasant 25C


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the cricket in india,also the World Alpine Skiing,Biathlon and Bobsleigh World Championships.Ireland v France  and some Cycling.Might squeeze in some tennis.Not forgetting Ski Jumping.


----------



## hollydolly

Going to the waste recycling centre shortly then off to the discount stores for some Shadow box photo frames


----------



## Lee

Supposed to snow today so that will be my exercise regime. And going online shopping for a scratching post for kitty.

And if anyone wonders Kitty is getting to learn a new language which features the word NO

On second thought he does not need a scratching post, he uses my hand


----------



## Dana

Pecos said:


> I got my haircut and didn't immediately recognize that person looking back at me in the mirror. The wife is getting hers cut at this moment,
> 
> Oh yeah, big, big times.


I bet you both look lovely! Happy Anniversary


----------



## katlupe

No plans today. I think I hurt my back/shoulder taking my laundry down from the shower curtain rack. The pain will go away but it does this every time I have a large amount of laundry. Reaching up is what does it.


----------



## Glowworm

Have cleared out my computer room as I have the painter coming in. Spent most of the morning scooting round on my butt under the table disconnecting all the external hard drives, printer etc from the computer. One advantage of being a "shorty" it's easy to get under the table  Two of my girlfriends lugged all the furniture out in return for lunch so now it's all ready for the painter.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Lakeland living said:


> Yup, much better now than it will be in a few months....lol
> .,,,,


Try scooping up steaming horse 'poop' on a hot summery day...I don't do it...I say it is against my religion, haha and get away with it.


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> Going to the waste recycling centre shortly then off to the discount stores for some Shadow box photo frames


Our weekly trip is going to the dump...to the dump with recycling, etc...sure piles up!


----------



## Ruby Rose

katlupe said:


> No plans today. I think I hurt my back/shoulder taking my laundry down from the shower curtain rack. The pain will go away but it does this every time I have a large amount of laundry. Reaching up is what does it.


With me, it is bending too much which is silly when you think of it as I am short so not far to go down!


----------



## Aneeda72

Last night went to instant care for my puppy bite which is now infected.  The way the doctor acted you would think Cujo bit half my hand off.    Anyway, she prescribed two oral medicines, which she had to consult another doctor about, and a cream.  Got the cream.

No way I was taking two antibiotic that she was unsure that I should take due to my allergies.  . Plus the woman doctor was wearing 3 masks, one was an N95, and a face shield.  Pretty sure a puppy bite won’t give you COVID-19.  Most doctors give you a general exam when you show up.  She was totally hands off.  Certainly not one of the medical “heroes”.

Anyway, sent my doctor a message this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sorry to read about  the bite getting infected.

Did  the doctor  tell you to soak hand in Epsom salts or dilute peroxide in warm water?

Sending healing thoughts to you.


----------



## Lee

Browsing online to see what can get me Visa Cash Back Points..............I see lots of stuff, too bad you have to jack up your credit card $$$$ to get the points.


----------



## Ruby Rose

No steaming horse poo to be found out there...merely horse puckies...need an old hockey stick! Air was brisk out there but had a good run on the kick-sled...eye lashes froze...sure wakes you up though.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much today... did a lot yesterday. Just been talking with my DD , had a call from the surgery telling me I can come for the C-19 vaccination as soon as  I want...

Just going to make some Mac& Cheese with bacon for dinner


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I went out to the storage trailer .
Pulled out  2 old snowmobiles that  I advertised.
Almost too late to sell them.
Crossing my fingers.


----------



## rcleary171

I'm off today and I will be playing my first game of Chess with my friend John (via Zoom). Using my iPhone stand I will place it on the opposing side of the board. This should work since he will be using his board too.


----------



## Glowworm

Lucky you holly, I have no idea when I'll get the vaccination even though I'm in a risk group


----------



## Happy Joe

Thinking about shoveling snow or perhaps doing laundry...

Enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Nothing much today... did a lot yesterday. Just been talking with my DD , had a call from the surgery telling me I can come for the C-19 vaccination as soon as  I want...
> 
> Just going to make some Mac& Cheese with bacon fro dinner


I would have gone in right then


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Sorry to read about  the bite getting infected.
> 
> Did  the doctor  tell you to soak hand in Epsom salts or dilute peroxide in warm water?
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to you.


Thanks.  No episode salts, , nurse just called me and said get those prescriptions!  I agreed as my doctor is closed today.  Then tomorrow I have to go in for blood work.  Because I am “medically fragile” apparently this is a big deal, and it’s not really a bite, it’s a rip cause the tip of her tooth got caught in my skin.  

Anyway the pills that kill the infection can cause me kidney issues because I am in kidney failure so they have to check blood work.  And if anything changes with the wound I have to go to the ER.  My medical condition is so complicated , it’s such a pain to be me.


----------



## J.B Books

1/2 hour webinar
Then cleaning for the cleaning crew.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Lucky you holly, I have no idea when I'll get the vaccination even though I'm in a risk group


how old are you GW ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made an early morning trip to the laundrette and stopped for a few groceries on the way home.

It has been bitter cold with temps below zero as evidenced this morning by two homeless people sleeping in the laundrette.  Counting my blessings and giving thanks for my comfortable drama-free life.

A blizzard is on the way tonight that could leave us with a foot of new snow on top of a foot already on the ground. 

_and the beat goes on... _


----------



## Glowworm

55 last Thursday holly


----------



## Ruby Rose

MickaC said:


> Ventured out in our Antarctica, today, -28, right now, -35.
> Needed to get a hand held shower head, treflan tape. vice grips.
> 1st time i've ever done any type of plumbing.
> The shower head i replaced, the hose cracked......and the stationary shower head had a major leek.....replaced a couple of seals.....
> All done........quite happy with myself.......any need some plumbing done.......i'm available.
> Many trips out for potty trips in Antarctica.
> Was garbage day today.


Out here, one has to always be on top of it...actually of everything!


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> 55 last Thursday holly


yes well despite you being in the high risk group..I suppose they're doing it more by age.

I know they are here, They started off with those in care homes, and everyone over 80..then 70..now it's over 60 which is me...


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> 55 last Thursday holly


Happy belated Birthday BTW...


----------



## Glowworm

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> yes well despite you being in the high risk group..I suppose they're doing it more by age.
> 
> I know they are here, They started off with those in care homes, and everyone over 80..then 70..now it's over 60 which is me...


Same kind of thing here. Group one is people in care homes, care home staff, people who have home care, their partners and home carers.  Group two nursing staff, risk groups and all over 65. Group two that's me but vaccination isn't going as fast as planned because we're getting fewer doses delivered


----------



## Aneeda72

We are just doing the other 70’s now with more vaccines to come in March when they will start a different age group.  I suppose it was, in a way, my son got COVID when he did, survived it, a d now has a bit of protection for a while against it.


----------



## JonDouglas

With cold, crap weather (e.g., some sleet) and no motorcycle, I have continued working on restoring old photos.  Am also continuing work on a long-suffering art piece and creating  a variation of my pot roast recipe that uses the beef (chuck) and cabbage that's in the fridge.  The recipe will, of course, have to contain onion carrots and celery.  If corned beef can go with cabbage, I figure  other cuts of beef can also be made to work.  I will, of course, cheat by using the Instant Pot and spice or sauce packet (e.g., McCormick's pot roast seasoning or Campbell's tavern roast sauce.  The question to be answered is how well the cabbage will play with the rest of the ingredients.


----------



## hollydolly

JonDouglas said:


> With cold, crap weather (e.g., some sleet) and no motorcycle, I have continued working on restoring old photos.  Am also continuing work on a long-suffering art piece and creating  a variation of my pot roast recipe that uses the beef (chuck) and cabbage that's in the fridge.  The recipe will, of course, have to contain onion carrots and celery.  If corned beef can go with cabbage, I figure  other cuts of beef can also be made to work.  I will, of course, cheat by using the Instant Pot and spice or sauce packet (e.g., McCormick's pot roast seasoning or Campbell's tavern roast sauce.  The question to be answered is how well the cabbage will play with the rest of the ingredients.


afaic...cabbage will go with everything...


----------



## Gardenlover

My lovely bride and I had coffee on the beach this morning.


----------



## J.B Books

JonDouglas said:


> With cold, crap weather (e.g., some sleet) and no motorcycle, I have continued working on restoring old photos.  Am also continuing work on a long-suffering art piece and creating  a variation of my pot roast recipe that uses the beef (chuck) and cabbage that's in the fridge.  The recipe will, of course, have to contain onion carrots and celery.  If corned beef can go with cabbage, I figure  other cuts of beef can also be made to work.  I will, of course, cheat by using the Instant Pot and spice or sauce packet (e.g., McCormick's pot roast seasoning or Campbell's tavern roast sauce.  The question to be answered is how well the cabbage will play with the rest of the ingredients.


I put cabbage in my pot roast all the time. I don't use a crock pot. I put it in the last 30 minutes or so.
Here's a tip: Carrots can over power anything with their flavor. So I roast the carrots and chucks of potatoes (or small ones)
in the oven. This gets the carrot juice out of them with a nice roasted flavor. Plus the potatoes are roasted and they absorb the pot-roast gravy! I put both of those in at the end too.


----------



## JonDouglas

J.B Books said:


> I put cabbage in my pot roast all the time. I don't use a crock pot. I put it in the last 30 minutes or so.
> Here's a tip: Carrots can over power anything with their flavor. So I roast the carrots and chucks of potatoes (or small ones)
> in the oven. This gets the carrot juice out of them with a nice roasted flavor. Plus the potatoes are roasted and they absorb the pot-roast gravy! I put both of those in at the end too.


There's only a small number of carrot slices, along with one stalk of celery sliced, one whole onion (sauteed/carmelized) and no potatoes (going with mashed) on this one.   If this turns out, I'll post the recipe somewhere here with appreciation for any critique and/or suggestions.


----------



## Pecos

I did my chores this morning and then drove my wife to get her first COVID shot.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I did my chores this morning and then drove my wife to get her first COVID shot.


How is she?  Is her arm sore?


----------



## PamfromTx

Very quiet day.  No internet, cable or phone line.  But, we have electricity!  Thankful.  Lots of reading.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Very quiet day.  No internet, cable or phone line.  But, we have electricity!  Thankful.  Lots of reading.


How are you managing to post with no internet ?


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> How are you managing to post with no internet ?


@hollydolly Cell phone.  Thank God for cell phones.


----------



## Tish

Computer work today, not much else.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just got back from getting a few groceries.  Did not really need much, but we may or may not have some snow coming in tonight and tomorrow.  Just got prepared . Decided I am going to hermit in a while and start binge watching all the stuff on my list.*


----------



## win231

My sister & I are taking a few days worth of prepared food to friends.  They're in their 80's & the husband is having surgery tomorrow & we don't want his wife to have to shop & cook while he recovers at home.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> How is she?  Is her arm sore?


She says that she is fine. Her arm is not particularly sore and she did not have any kind of a reaction to it. I did notice that very few people came with someone to drive them home. Apparently very few people are having a reaction. I intend to be a "big boy" and go by myself tomorrow.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> How is she?  Is her arm sore?


She says that she is fine. Her arm is not particularly sore and she did not have any kind of a reaction to it. I did notice that very


----------



## Don M.

Today was another snowy, bitterly cold, "stay home" day.  The Paramount Channel rebroadcasted season 3 of Yellowstone today, and between watching it on TV, and streaming it on my computer, I spent 10 hours watching it.....really looking forward to Season 4.


----------



## moviequeen1

I got up around 6:40,looked out bedroom window,suprised we actually got some snow around 7inches
I went for a short walk outside couldn't go far because none of the sidewalks had been shoveled,at least my knees got a workout It was 25 with no wind was refreshing
I have no plans today,hopefully the sidewalks will be shoveled when I venture out again on my mid morning& afternoon walks.The rest of my day read NYT,start reading a new book


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:40,it was a tad nippy outside,8 degrees ,but no wind it was refreshing,not much traffic,saw 2 people walking their dogs.One owner wasn't wearing a hat,too busy looking at her phone
The sidewalks are certainly in much better shape than yesterday most are shoveled with salt,made it easier for me to walk
This morning Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip' this time to Walgreens,need a couple items
The rest of my day read NYT,my book,may go out for afternoon walk since the sun is suppose to make an appearance,boost my spirits


----------



## J.B Books

It's Ash Wednesday.
Going to Mass


----------



## Aneeda72

The medication has made me very sick, the cure worst than the bite for sure.  It is still snowing and now we are at two feet and our close to the ground car will not get through it so had to call my son who has a jeep

He left work, took me to the lab for blood tests, and now I am home again.  that is all I am getting done till I am off these meds.  Bad Bella Bad puppy.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing again today. It's been raining all day,  and with almost everything closed there's nowehere to go... I've got to frame some pictures, but my back has been killing me today so I'm unable to bend over without pain,  so I've spent half the day with a hot pad on my back.....


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Nothing again today. It's been raining all day,  and with almost everything closed there's nowehere to go... I've got to frame some pictures, but my back has been killing me today so I'm unable to bend over without pain,  so I've spent half the day with a hot pad on my back.....


Hmm, hopefully not a kidney infection, but I notice rainy weather always make my joints hurt more.  You can use the rest, however, as long as you are home I‘ll bring Bella over to keep you company.  Just watch the teeth.

Feel better


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, hopefully not a kidney infection, but I notice rainy weather always make my joints hurt more.  You can use the rest, however, as long as you are home I‘ll bring Bella over to keep you company.  Just watch the teeth.
> 
> Feel better


no it's the usual lower back pain caused by the degenerative discs... you've heard me complain abut it before I"m sure.. but thanks... you can keep the teeth to yourself... and you feel better too sweet -tea..


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk around 6:40,it was a tad nippy outside,8 degrees ,but no wind it was refreshing,not much traffic,saw 2 people walking their dogs.One owner wasn't wearing a hat,too busy looking at her phone
> The sidewalks are certainly in much better shape than yesterday most are shoveled with salt,made it easier for me to walk
> This morning Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip' this time to Walgreens,need a couple items
> The rest of my day read NYT,my book,may go out for afternoon walk since the sun is suppose to make an appearance,boost my spirits


My friend,Mary&I never made it to Walgreens this morning because her boss asked her to do something at the last minute,she profusely apologized.I told her 'don't worry about it,there's always next week'
Instead,I went for a long walk 6 blocks to/from a grocery store'Price Rite' for a couple items.I was too tired to go on afternoon walk


----------



## Furryanimal

Been sat in my Welsh living room watching ski jumping in Romania on Norwegian TV,bought my set for life lottery ticket and now I’m on you tube watching cricket in the West Indies


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking care of Bella


----------



## dobielvr

Went to physical therapy this morning...love it.
Home for lunch.  Then to Walgreen's to pick up some meds for my high uric acid.

Then, Idk what I'm doing.  But it feels like Friday.


----------



## Pecos

Yesterday our cabinet mounted wall oven refused to open after my wife used the self cleaning setting. The oven door would not unlock. All of the electronics has also died. Today I spent quite a bit of time reviewing videos and studying manuals as I contemplated taking it apart myself. I suspect that we lost the major control board and maybe more. Apparently, oven doors not opening after having the self-cleaning is a common problem, but what we have seems to be more than that alone.

It did not take me too long to conclude that this particular task was a bit beyond what I should tangle with. We have a technician coming on Monday. My Federal Income Tax Return is coming at the right time and has a designated destination.


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early walk this morning around 6:45,it was'balmy' 25 degrees with no wind was refreshing
My friend Thora&I went on our usual Fri trip to local grocery store'TOPS' .We both noticed the store wasn't crowded at 9:30, we were out of there within 20min I think some people like to shop on Sat or Sun now
My afternoon walk went to the bank to deposit a check,nobody was in there which was a surprise
The rest of my day reading NYT didn't bother doing daily crossword puzzle,reading my book


----------



## Aneeda72

Husband went and had taxes done.  *The stimulus checks are considered income and added into your gross income and taxed!*  After being told they were not taxable.  .  But, hey, I still want the next round of money.  The government gives and the government takes back.  See, everything is normal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Dog training


----------



## Sliverfox

We have my father's truck for sale on Craigslist.
Had to  find where the pictures were hid in my photo  files.

Added our truck to that site.

Sold the old snowmobiles we had on there last week.

Maybe  we will get some calls about them.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today is about the same as yesterday,  Fixed breakfast and lunch with snowblowing the driveway and path out back in between.,  Got in some reading, computer work, fixed a counter chair and have been alternately watching 7 deer out back.


----------



## Sliverfox

*About 20 wild  turkey are coming to the deer feeder & under  my bird feeder.

Makes my husband  happy to watch them.
*


----------



## Jules

Picked up my grocery order this a.m.  I know I’d find more that I absolutely need if I went in the store.  Had a 5 km walk this afternoon and will soon open the fridge so I can grumble that I have nothing to make for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

helped hubs clear out the furniture in his office today, he's getting a whole delivery tomorrow of new office furniture... blimey, the stuff he had in drawers and cupboards ( why do men have tools in desks) ... there's more  stuff in there than the rest of the house I think...


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Husband went and had taxes done.  *The stimulus checks are considered income and added into your gross income and taxed!* After being told they were not taxable. . But, hey, I still want the next round of money. The government gives and the government takes back. See, everything is normal.


I don't know about this. I used TurboTax, and the stimulus checks were specifically excluded. Furthermore, yesterday I got a form letter from the IRS advising me that the stimulus money was not taxable.

I have already gotten my income tax return money back from the Federal Government.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I don't know about this. I used TurboTax, and the stimulus checks were specifically excluded. Furthermore, yesterday I got a form letter from the IRS advising me that the stimulus money was not taxable.
> 
> I have already gotten my income tax return money back from the Federal Government.


All I know is HR Block made us claim the money and my daughter in Texas had to claim hers so maybe there is some confusion.  But my husband asked to see the IRS code and they showed it to him and they had a separate form to fill out.

So we paid taxes on it.  It won’t matter unless you get audited, if that happens then you owe plus fines etc.  I am no expert just doing what our tax guys said.  As I said I was surprised.

I just told my husband what you wrote as I didn’t go.  And I asked him again, so her could be wrong and I texted my daughter to ask her again.  But we did not get any form letter from the IRS.


----------



## Keesha

Visited my sister in law.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> *About 20 wild  turkey are coming to the deer feeder & under  my bird feeder.
> 
> Makes my husband  happy to watch them.*


It would make my husband happy if he could eat them


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I don't know about this. I used TurboTax, and the stimulus checks were specifically excluded. Furthermore, yesterday I got a form letter from the IRS advising me that the stimulus money was not taxable.
> 
> I have already gotten my income tax return money back from the Federal Government.


*@Pecos sooo, husband is wrong, nothing unusual in that, and I apologize.  He misunderstood what was going on, nothing unusual in that either.  It was not taxable.*

I had him go over our tax forms.  The form was filled out to make sure you received the stimulus checks.  If you did not get the stimulus, it was subtracted from what you owe.  (Edited)  My daughter clarified she did not receive the 600 dollars checks so it was subtracted from her taxes.  Hopefully, I have this right now.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:30,light snow was falling it was a bit breezy but it didn't bother me.It was 25,felt colde
This morning is my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
I have no other plans today,if it stops snowing I'll probably go for a couple of walks


----------



## Pinky

Having breakfast and watching the snow falling .. looks like it started some hours ago. Pretty to see. Don't have to go out today. The city is very good about plowing/sanding/salting roads and sidewalks. Good day to do laundry and read a book.


----------



## Marie5656

*Making plans to go to WalMart. I have made a life changing decision. I am going to buy a new toaster.  I retired the old one when I moved, and thought I could do without.  Decided I missed toast. And Pop Tarts. And EGGO waffles..  This is my life these days.  LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

Just got back from the recycle /waste site... and also grocery shopping... hubs is off today so he was able to come with me to lift all the heavy stuff.. both at the waste site and at the supermarket... 

I got absolutely soaked.. went out with no coat on because it was overcast but very warm..  and just as we got to the supermarket car park the heavens opened, and we found  they'd closed off the door from the car park into the store,  and made it exit only which meant we had to walk around 2 roads to get to the opposite door... and I was drenched by the time we got there.. 

just had a hot cuppa char.. and a toffee flavoured cream meringue to cheer me up....


----------



## Aneeda72

Marie5656 said:


> *Making plans to go to WalMart. I have made a life changing decision. I am going to buy a new toaster.  I retired the old one when I moved, and thought I could do without.  Decided I missed toast. And Pop Tarts. And EGGO waffles..  This is my life these days.  LOL*


This is all our lives these days.  With prices going up and nowhere to go and nothing to do for possibly another year or the rest of our lives, a decision on a toaster, or in our case an electric can opener, is paramount.  I love toast, I love EGGO home style waffles, but pop tarts? Nope.


----------



## Aneeda72

Towels in the washer, Bella in the puppy pen, trash at the curb, shower done, have to vacuum, and then waiting for it to get warm enough to go walk .  Some days it’s really had to get the 5-6 miles I walk every day in, because I can’t do it all at once; but I refused to regain any of the weight I have lost.

If a few more pounds come off, I will no longer be obese, but simply overweight.  .  The problem is I also keep getting shorter, which continues to screw the whole height - weight ratio up.  Why we have to get shorter, rather than taller, as we age really  me.


----------



## PamfromTx

_*The hubster and I went to receive our 2nd vaccine dose.  We left the house at 5:45 a.m. and finally got in to receive the doses at 8:15 a.m.   Long wait and I couldn't even feel my feet by the end.  So thankful and glad that we have now been fully vaccinated and good for a year.  I'm so sleepy I could cry.    lol   Will take a nap as soon as I finish my snack.*_

*No other plans for the day.*


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> The hubster and I went to receive our 2nd vaccine dose.  We left the house at 5:45 a.m. and finally got in to receive the doses at 8:15 a.m.   Long wait and I couldn't even feel my feet by the end.  So thankful and glad that we have now been fully vaccinated and good for a year.  I'm so sleepy I could cry.    lol   Will take a nap as soon as I finish my snack.
> 
> No other plans for the day.View attachment 151366


Let us know if the second shot makes you guys ill.  We are getting our second shots March 5


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've gotten up, dressed ,, had breakfast, talked to hubby,,looked out the window.
Leftovers for  lunch.
Finish the book I'm reading by Judith Pella.

Spend  time on  the computer.

May watch the wild turkeys,,if hubby hasn't  scared them away while he was bringing  in firewood.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home M/T/W b/c I took a different job schedule with the same company and now I'll be working 3 weekends out of 4 + assorted days in between.  This is good b/c now I will work full time, can save $$ and will have time to gradually re-connect in my town where my house is.  I've been doing travel nursing for almost three years and people have moved or passed away; I have to build new friendships and things to do.  So today I'm doing errands I can't normally do during the week and cleaning my rental in prep to move to my new digs here in Americus.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Home M/T/W b/c I took a different job schedule with the same company and now I'll be working 3 weekends out of 4 + assorted days in between.  This is good b/c now I will work full time, can save $$ and will have time to gradually re-connect in my town where my house is.  I've been doing travel nursing for almost three years and people have moved or passed away; I have to build new friendships and things to do.  So today I'm doing errands I can't normally do during the week and cleaning my rental in prep to move to my new digs here in Americus.


wow CS...you've got a load of stuff to fill your time.. good luck with it all...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 7,it felt 'balmy' outside temp was 34,it was snow /rain mix ,a tad breezy walked halfway down my street 
Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip' today  to Target,need a couple of items
If the weather improves by mid morning,I'll try to go for a walk,otherwise, read NYT,my book


----------



## molsongolden57

I took a mental health day off from work. Now just playing online enjoying my coffee


----------



## cookiei

Did some cleaning in the garage.
Someone gave me this item that is about 15 inch tall and am not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## molsongolden57

cookiei said:


> Did some cleaning in the garage.
> Someone gave me this item that is about 15 inch tall and am not sure what to do with it.  Any suggestions?View attachment 151561


 You could use it as an umbrella holder, or perhaps some tall plant or artificial greenery?


----------



## hollydolly

Got quite a lot done indoors today...then I went out and took some photos of the neighbourhood while the sun was shining...  had a chat with 2 of my neighbours, haven't spoken to them since before Christmas obviously because everyone is staying home as much as possible.. we still stood far apart while we were chatting.!!

3 Deliveries today... 

Made some bacon , eggs and potato cakes for late lunch...


----------



## Furryanimal

Usual boring lockdown day ,seeing no one and watching tv.i remember the olden days when I had a life.


----------



## Pam

I'll be alternating between watching cricket on TV and taking puppy out for walks.


----------



## Della

I went with my husband, as moral support, to get his first vaccine shot yesterday. He has A-fib and a tendency to make blood clots in his lungs, so I've been worried about him catching the virus for about a year.  I feel like a giant weight has lifted!


----------



## ronaldj

granddaughter and boyfriend are coming out to play cards and have lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> granddaughter and boyfriend are coming out to play cards and have lunch.


How I wish we could mix with family members. We're told we may be able to by Mid April but only outside and only 2 separate households...


----------



## Furryanimal

Pam said:


> I'll be alternating between watching cricket on TV and taking puppy out for walks.


no cricket the next three days.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> no cricket the next three days.


you can watch cricket or any sports  on catch up.


----------



## Furryanimal

Friday....cricket,cycling in the UAE and the World Nordic Skiing Championship


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> you can watch cricket or any sports  on catch up.


But a five day game is about to end in less than two.....


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> But a five day game is about to end in less than two.....


yeah I getcha...


----------



## Aneeda72

Della said:


> I went with my husband, as moral support, to get his first vaccine shot yesterday. He has A-fib and a tendency to make blood clots in his lungs, so I've been worried about him catching the virus for about a year.  I feel like a giant weight has lifted!


Have you checked into him getting the Watchman surgery?  It stops A-fib.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> How I wish we could mix with family members. We're told we may be able to by Mid April but only outside and only 2 separate households...


I called my granddaughter said we could probably have a picnic in April at the park with social distancing since we will have had both shots by then.  However, the new variant which was announced today, which is in NY is worrisome.  Apparently it is resistance to antibodies.  . They are still studying it.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have had to walk inside for the last three days due to snow, freezing wind, and cold.  So boring, OMG, forgot I was boiling eggs, , got to go.


----------



## Happy Joe

...Shoveling snow...

Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Waiting for the water to be restored!






Thankful that my problems are so small!


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> Waiting for the water to be restored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankful that my problems are so small!


That's not a small problem .. hope your water is restored very soon.
Coincidentally, our water is off until 4 p.m. today. We've got a stock pot filled for the kettle, and a big mixing bowl for washing hands.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far not a whole heck of a lot,,, regular morning routine.

Hubby is out  doing something  in wood pile.

I better check ,, see if he is ok,,its icy out there.


----------



## chic

Yoga. I've been so stressed and anxious lately. It feels good to touch my toes to my nose again.


----------



## Aneeda72

chic said:


> Yoga. I've been so stressed and anxious lately. It feels good to touch my toes to my nose again.


I used to be able to do that, let’s see, hmm, I was 12 months old


----------



## MickaC

The usual morning chores.....beautiful sunny day....getting some sun rays.....extra frisbee with Micki and Noah outside.....continuing the clean up, on my downloads, messenger, online photos.......thinking about garden planting.
Is a good day at the office.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got the egg salad made.  It should last at least a day or two,


----------



## debrakay

Just joined an hour or so ago and still trying to figure out what to do here.


----------



## debrakay

Aneeda72 said:


> Got the egg salad made.  It should last at least a day or two,


I just finished the egg salad yesterday and now wondering what to make for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debrakay said:


> Just joined an hour or so ago and still trying to figure out what to do here.


Just be like me, Debrakay, and be a mouthpiece! LOL!

I'm just like a kid on the forum, sticking my fingers into whatever I get stick them into!


----------



## debrakay

MickaC said:


> The usual morning chores.....beautiful sunny day....getting some sun rays.....extra frisbee with Micki and Noah outside.....continuing the clean up, on my downloads, messenger, online photos.......thinking about garden planting.
> Is a good day at the office.


It's pouring rain on the Oregon coast so it's another indoor day.  It's been like this for about 60 days now.  Gotta love all the green here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Pinky

debrakay said:


> It's pouring rain on the Oregon coast so it's another indoor day.  It's been like this for about 60 days now.  Gotta love all the green here in the Pacific Northwest.


I hear you .. I grew up in Vancouver. Rain when you leave for work in the morning, rain when you leave work to go home, rain overnight, rain steady for a week .. rinse & repeat


----------



## debrakay

Aunt Marg said:


> Just be like me, Debrakay, and be a mouthpiece! LOL!
> 
> I'm just like a kid on the forum, sticking my fingers into whatever I get stick them into!


It's funny that you know the nickname my family calls me...mouthpiece!  My first computer was a Commodore 64 so that would tell you how long I have been on computers just typing and typing away!  I'm not shy once I get started.  LOL!


----------



## hollydolly

Hi @debrakay ...welcome to the forum,

if you like to  fill in a little of your profile, and go here and introduce yourself... 

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## debrakay

Pinky said:


> I hear you .. I grew up in Vancouver. Rain when you leave for work in the morning, rain when you leave work to go home, rain overnight, rain steady for a week .. rinse & repeat


You know the drill! I do love the sound of rain on the roof and a good storm!  I'm freckled but it looks like rust. LOL!


----------



## debrakay

hollydolly said:


> Hi @debrakay ...welcome to the forum,
> 
> if you like to  fill in a little of your profile, and go here and introduce yourself...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


Hi Holly.  I did put up a pretty lengthy intro on the main intro page.  Is there more than one place for introductions?


----------



## hollydolly

debrakay said:


> Hi Holly.  I did put up a pretty lengthy intro on the main intro page.  Is there more than one place for introductions?


just on the link I posted... that's our introductions thread...


----------



## Aunt Marg

debrakay said:


> *It's funny that you know the nickname my family calls me...mouthpiece!*  My first computer was a Commodore 64 so that would tell you how long I have been on computers just typing and typing away!  I'm not shy once I get started.  LOL!


You're going to fit in here nicely, Debra!


----------



## debrakay

hollydolly said:


> just on the link I posted... that's our introductions thread...


Yes, my intro is there.  Thanks for the advice and a few people have responded.


----------



## Aneeda72

debrakay said:


> It's pouring rain on the Oregon coast so it's another indoor day.  It's been like this for about 60 days now.  Gotta love all the green here in the Pacific Northwest.


I was told that wild raspberries and blackberries grow everywhere and you can just pick them by the side of the road.  Is this true?


----------



## hollydolly

debrakay said:


> Yes, my intro is there.  Thanks for the advice and a few people have responded.


excellent , I didn't see it...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I was told that wild raspberries and blackberries grow everywhere and you can just pick them by the side of the road.  Is this true?


I don't know about Oregon, but you can do that here...


----------



## debrakay

Aneeda72 said:


> I was told that wild raspberries and blackberries grow everywhere and you can just pick them by the side of the road.  Is this true?


I haven't found any wild raspberries but there are tons of wild blackberries that are awesome!  One has to be careful to not pick on private property along the roadside but we head up into the mountains on the logging roads and pick.


----------



## MickaC

@debrakay Happy your here. Great place to spend time with great people. make yourself at home. ENJOY.


----------



## katlupe

Welcome to our forum, @debrakay 

Today I am doing some cleaning chores and making phone calls mostly.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a glorious day here this morning..I've just been out for 1/2  an hour taking some spring photos.... but although it's sunny it's a bit cold....and nothing else is open, and we can't meet with friends so I've come home again.

Got 2 parcels delivered today... just got the usual chores to do...


----------



## ronaldj

ronaldj said:


> granddaughter and boyfriend are coming out to play cards and have lunch.


they came we visited and played cards and she did homework and we had lunch. they stayed all afternoon and had supper and our other grandson who stopped in  after work and we had another card game. wonderful day.


----------



## ronaldj

the weathers a little better, have some outside chores to do.  have a book to finish and a puzzle to start. first off to coffee with my Legion friends.


----------



## Pappy

Going up to VA to get hearing aids adjusted. Haven’t been right since I got them. When I get back, take momma out for coffee and maybe a filled donut.


----------



## JimBob1952

Mile swim.  A little work.  Second vaccine shot at 1130 am.  More work.  Maybe take over dinner chores tonight as wife expects a bad reaction from second shot (first reaction was pretty bad).  Dog walking throughout the day.


----------



## Buckeye

Making to road trip to see my 97 y/o Mother.


----------



## Aneeda72

Doctor appointment to pain management to get scrip for pain pills, and figure out when I can get the next spinal shot.  The shot has to be long enough after the vaccine and far enough before the minor surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Doctor appointment to pain management to get scrip for pain pills, and figure out when I can get the next spinal shot.  The shot has to be long enough after the vaccine and far enough before the minor surgery.


Oh Aneeda... so sorry you're in such pain my friend...


----------



## Geezerette

Best wishes to all! Am sitting here on a nice sunny 39 deg F morning wondering when our water is coming back on, if and when I should make a run to the store for more water & paper plates. Was on ok at 2:30 am, not at 5:30 am. Email from Mgr at 7:30 am saying off to the whole 200 unit complex, being addressed. Complex built in early 1990s, infrastructure aging.
At least we have gas & electric today, knock on wood.


----------



## debrakay

katlupe said:


> Welcome to our forum, @debrakay
> 
> Today I am doing some cleaning chores and making phone calls mostly.


I appreciate all of the welcome messages!  I'm having coffee and have only laundry planned for this rainy February day.


----------



## Marie5656

*No plans for the day.  I may go for a drive or something after lunch. Just to get out.*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Today I am doing what I have been doing for over a week-packing to move.

The home we are living in and were under contract to purchase has been found to have a failing well. Sellers will only offer a credit towards the drilling of a new well and,of course,there is no guarantee that they will find water. So we have decided to not purchase it.

Mr.Robinson is very unhappy at his job-his boss runs the place more like it`s a hobby than a business. He gets to work at about 11 each day,because he likes to sleep in and cuddle with his dogs. Hubby was hired to manage the business for him-his boss likes to only work on the cars,not deal with any of the office or estimating part. BUT,if he isn`t working on the cars,things get behind and guess who has to tell customers that their vehicles are not ready? Plus he really just wants to retire. That would be difficult for us to do in California. It would be fine for a few years,but then it would get harder. Two of our daughters are moving to Idaho,so we are considering that. For now we have rented a place on the lake and will take some time to decide.


----------



## debrakay

Marie5656 said:


> *No plans for the day.  I may go for a drive or something after lunch. Just to get out.*


Hi Marie!  I might make a trip down to the mailbox today.  I'll drive if it's pouring but will walk the 1/4 mile if the rain lets up.  Somedays minimal plans will be just fine!


----------



## debrakay

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Today I am doing what I have been doing for over a week-packing to move.
> 
> The home we are living in and were under contract to purchase has been found to have a failing well. Sellers will only offer a credit towards the drilling of a new well and,of course,there is no guarantee that they will find water. So we have decided to not purchase it.
> 
> Mr.Robinson is very unhappy at his job-his boss runs the place more like it`s a hobby than a business. He gets to work at about 11 each day,because he likes to sleep in and cuddle with his dogs. Hubby was hired to manage the business for him-his boss likes to only work on the cars,not deal with any of the office or estimating part. BUT,if he isn`t working on the cars,things get behind and guess who has to tell customers that their vehicles are not ready? Plus he really just wants to retire. That would be difficult for us to do in California. It would be fine for a few years,but then it would get harder. Two of our daughters are moving to Idaho,so we are considering that. For now we have rented a place on the lake and will take some time to decide.


Your opening line is the future I hate to think of the most.  We built our home 30 years ago when we were both 30 years younger and able to keep up with it all.  2 stories, 2 acres, 2200 square feet of living area, 1 large shop building, a small barn, and pump house.  Hubby is 80 and in lousy physical health so we have to find people to help us with a lot of the outdoor projects.  We know that one of these days we will have to sell our dream home and move on in life.  That is the scary part.  The kids in Washington State think we need to move there.  The kids in Colorado think we need to move there.  I have mentioned Idaho is in the middle but they don't think that is funny.  Idaho is a gorgeous state but lacks an ocean.  I hope you and your husband find a lovely place to settle and enjoy for the rest of your lives!


----------



## JonDouglas

Made breakfast, got the old Miata inspected, fixed lunch and am working on a CNC (computer numerical control) ornament design.  Once the design is finished, I will translate it into a group of 3-axis, cutting tool paths for the machine to execute.  The path is just a string of numerical codes that tell three stepping motors on the machine when and how much to move.  It is really easier than it sounds and good fodder for the brain.


----------



## debrakay

Geezerette said:


> Best wishes to all! Am sitting here on a nice sunny 39 deg F morning wondering when our water is coming back on, if and when I should make a run to the store for more water & paper plates. Was on ok at 2:30 am, not at 5:30 am. Email from Mgr at 7:30 am saying off to the whole 200 unit complex, being addressed. Complex built in early 1990s, infrastructure aging.
> At least we have gas & electric today, knock on wood.


I will say a prayer that your water is back on soon!  Flushing toilets is a must in every household! We live off a well so many years ago we purchased a generator to keep the well pumping water into the tank because there were 6 of us in the house flushing toilets!


----------



## Liberty

debrakay said:


> Your opening line is the future I hate to think of the most.  We built our home 30 years ago when we were both 30 years younger and able to keep up with it all.  2 stories, 2 acres, 2200 square feet of living area, 1 large shop building, a small barn, and pump house.  Hubby is 80 and in lousy physical health so we have to find people to help us with a lot of the outdoor projects.  We know that one of these days we will have to sell our dream home and move on in life.  That is the scary part.  The kids in Washington State think we need to move there.  The kids in Colorado think we need to move there.  I have mentioned Idaho is in the middle but they don't think that is funny.  Idaho is a gorgeous state but lacks an ocean.  I hope you and your husband find a lovely place to settle and enjoy for the rest of your lives!


Welcome to the forum debrakay...we built a large house 35 years ago ourselves.  Its 6600 sq.ft.  We love it and its almost maintenance free - its on several acres so of course there are outdoor projects.  We love that too. Don't mow...have had a groundsman for many years.

 With that said, we have discussed the fact that if one of use passes the other one will put it up for sale.  I often think if I'd forced hub to move, he would just have curled up in a ball in a corner of an apartment or whatever and died.  He put so much of himself into the physical building of this home here on earth.


Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## debrakay

Aneeda72 said:


> Doctor appointment to pain management to get scrip for pain pills, and figure out when I can get the next spinal shot.  The shot has to be long enough after the vaccine and far enough before the minor surgery.


----------



## jujube

The little 'uns are coming over this evening for a sleepover. Tomorrow I'll be checking into the asylum for a "rest cure"......LOL.


----------



## Aneeda72

debrakay said:


> Your opening line is the future I hate to think of the most.  We built our home 30 years ago when we were both 30 years younger and able to keep up with it all.  2 stories, 2 acres, 2200 square feet of living area, 1 large shop building, a small barn, and pump house.  Hubby is 80 and in lousy physical health so we have to find people to help us with a lot of the outdoor projects.  We know that one of these days we will have to sell our dream home and move on in life.  That is the scary part.  The kids in Washington State think we need to move there.  The kids in Colorado think we need to move there.  I have mentioned Idaho is in the middle but they don't think that is funny.  Idaho is a gorgeous state but lacks an ocean.  I hope you and your husband find a lovely place to settle and enjoy for the rest of your lives!


You could move to Utah which is close to both states, has plenty of lakes, and is a great place to visit.  Not so great to live here, but with the amount of people moving here from other places and diluting the inbred population  of a certain religion, it should get better.  

I can still remember when we first moved here getting a notice from the local LDS church on how much we should “pay“ them.  They sent people around to collect.  The church had access to state income tax files  and demanded their 10%.  Course, we were not LDS.


----------



## debrakay

Aneeda72 said:


> You could move to Utah which is close to both states, has plenty of lakes, and is a great place to visit.  Not so great to live here, but with the amount of people moving here from other places and diluting the inbred population  of a certain religion, it should get better.
> 
> I can still remember when we first moved here getting a notice from the local LDS church on how much we should “pay“ them.  They sent people around to collect.  The church had access to state income tax files  and demanded their 10%.  Course, we were not LDS.


We passed through Utah on one of our trip to Colorado to see the kids and there are some beautiful places.  I certainly hope the LDS church is no longer practicing that kind of "loving your neighbor" attitudes!


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> The church had access to state income tax files  and demanded their 10%. Course, we were not LDS



Wow!! Just wow!!  What did you say?


----------



## Jules

Debra, I’d strongly suggest that you only consider a place within easy access to either family.  Health issues can change in a flash.


----------



## Aneeda72

debrakay said:


> We passed through Utah on one of our trip to Colorado to see the kids and there are some beautiful places.  I certainly hope the LDS church is no longer practicing that kind of "loving your neighbor" attitudes!


No, it has changed over the years and no longer gets access otherwise they would.  Living in Utah is very difficult for non LDS, especially the children.  When you get in jr high and high school, small ”chapels” are right next door to the schools and students attend a class there.  They used to be on school grounds but had to separate a few years ago.  It’s really odd.  I’ve never understood why it’s legal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Wow!! Just wow!!  What did you say?


 that we were not LDS, but took a couple years for it to sink in.  We had neighbors that didn’t speak to us for 20 years.  It’s a strange place.  People still assume you are LDS, and you have to correct them. But more and more non LDS are moving here because our economy is really good.

But we can drive to Washington state in one day on a major highway, but it has few stopping places.  And it’s a one day drive to Denver as well.  There are still a few places that are cheaper to live in the state.  But it’s a 5 hour drive to Las Vegas, which is still pretty closed down according to husbands friend who went there last week.


----------



## debrakay

Jules said:


> Debra, I’d strongly suggest that you only consider a place within easy access to either family.  Health issues can change in a flash.


I think I will let them fight over me when the time comes.  Then I will let them "move" me.


----------



## Pecos

debrakay said:


> Just joined an hour or so ago and still trying to figure out what to do here.


Welcome to the forum.

Today is our weekly "field day Friday" and I just finished vacuuming the downstairs. I am currently hiding out upstairs, snacking, chatting to you, and getting ready to drag the vacuum up here and finish the job.

For what it is worth LOL, I did not pass inspection in the sunroom and had to redo it before my wife did the mopping. Poor lady.

Anyway, welcome aboard this fast moving train where just about anything can come up including mundane comments about my vacuuming skills.


----------



## Pappy

Back from the VA. My hearing aids, just the left one, was apparently never adjusted from the factory. Now I hear all kind of things. Some maybe I wish I hadn’t heard. Just kidding.


----------



## Marie5656

debrakay said:


> Hi Marie!  I might make a trip down to the mailbox today.  I'll drive if it's pouring but will walk the 1/4 mile if the rain lets up.  Somedays minimal plans will be just fine!



Hello @debrakay  and welcome.  Never did get out for that drive yet..may still go.  I am in an apartment, so mailboxes indoors.  This is why it is great to be retired...we are not judged if we have no plans for the day. LOL


----------



## dobielvr

I'm paying bills and running errands.......fun stuff lol.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am either coloring my hair or vacuuming. Either one is a big job for me. Vacuuming knocks me out for the day. Doing my hair means standing in front of the mirror for a bit. Maybe I can try to work fast to get it done quicker. I can't really stand in place for very long.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's sunny.. warm in the garden in the sun,, but overall not really very warm. Hubs is going to hang a shelf in his office room which will mean moving some framed pictures around.. after which we'll both be out in the garden for a while  first cuts of spring...etc...

These are our first spring potted  bulbs for this year.., they've been open about a week.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Woke up thinking I needed to go to RadioShack and get more solder
and just wander the store.
Then it hit me they don't exist anymore.
Must have been dreaming; sure do miss them.


----------



## Aneeda72

We had a blizzard last night but thankfully it didn’t drop much snow


----------



## Liberty

We are just taking it easy.  Leftover Texas BBQ for dinner. Beautiful day, have the doors and windows open. Got our second "jabs" yesterday.  It was fun to watch the military precision of the National Guard and grass roots efforts to shephard hundreds of cars in the Washington County fairgrounds grass around through the maze of stations.  Very efficient and a nice visual!  The boys were excited about the macadamia nut triple chocolate chip cookies we baked them!


----------



## ronaldj

we are janitors at our church, so we are going to work today.....rest of the week we are retired


----------



## Sliverfox

Paid a credit card bill,, made offer on Boston Terrier  puppy.
Presently for hubby to get back from shopping ,so we can eat  lunch.


----------



## MarciKS

At the moment I'm having coffee...listening to music...and looking for Easter images to make into avatars for friends on another forum. Got some new video game stuff via an update so I gotta go in and get that stuff set up somewhere. I'm off so I'm just trying to keep busy and relax.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Paid a credit card bill,, made offer on Boston Terrier  puppy.
> Presently for hubby to get back from shopping ,so we can eat  lunch.


When will you know if they take the offer?


----------



## Aneeda72

Dog training


----------



## Pecos

Feelslikefar said:


> Woke up thinking I needed to go to RadioShack and get more solder
> and just wander the store.
> Then it hit me they don't exist anymore.
> Must have been dreaming; sure do miss them.


I miss them as well. The days when people like us actually built or repaired things ourselves are gone. I know that we can find specific parts on line, but when you need to accomplish something specific and you are standing looking at the components at Radio Shack and they don't have exactly what you need, you can generally come up with a "work around."

I miss Allied Radio for the same reason and I don't even remember how long they have been gone.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I miss them as well. The days when people like us actually built or repaired things ourselves are gone. I know that we can find specific parts on line, but when you need to accomplish something specific and you are standing looking at the components at Radio Shack and they don't have exactly what you need, you can generally come up with a "work around."
> 
> I miss Allied Radio for the same reason and I don't even remember how long they have been gone.


I never had a need to go in there much.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I never had a need to go in there much.


Their customer base never really got settled down, and I think that they lost their mission.

Over the years it morphed from a parts store into one that sold all kinds of stuff. The parts that guys like me needed wound up way in back largely hidden from view. Those of us who were the nerdy type were often frustrated with the change.


----------



## debrakay

There is not much on the agenda today but a couple of indoor house chores.  It's still rainy and gray on the Oregon coast.  I even forgot what day of the week it was.  I don't know if that is good or bad as I ease into my second month of retirement.


----------



## Ruthanne

Washed the kitchen floor--I can't recall the last time I did that!  It just slipped my mind for some time now.  Also cut up the veggies I got yesterday from the organic place.  Took doggo out and boy did she go a lot.  I think she was backed up a little!  Sat and watched some good youtube videos.


----------



## hollydolly

I also washed the kitchen floor today but then I do that every other day...difference today was I washed it with a mop, and I usually get down on my hands and knees to do it, but my knees are too painful now...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I also washed the kitchen floor today but then I do that every other day...difference today was I washed it with a mop, and I usually get down on my hands and knees to do it, but my knees are too painful now...


My knees are always too painful to wash it on them so I always use a mop.  The mop I have works pretty good, too.  It's one of those that has a little plastic bottle that sprays the formula and then you just push it around.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I also washed the kitchen floor today but then I do that every other day...difference today was I washed it with a mop, and I usually get down on my hands and knees to do it, but my knees are too painful now...


I did NOT wash the kitchen floor today, I never wash the kitchen floor, husband does.


----------



## Jeweltea

Aneeda72 said:


> that we were not LDS, but took a couple years for it to sink in.  We had neighbors that didn’t speak to us for 20 years.  It’s a strange place.  People still assume you are LDS, and you have to correct them. But more and more non LDS are moving here because our economy is really good.
> 
> But we can drive to Washington state in one day on a major highway, but it has few stopping places.  And it’s a one day drive to Denver as well.  There are still a few places that are cheaper to live in the state.  But it’s a 5 hour drive to Las Vegas, which is still pretty closed down according to husbands friend who went there last week.


I can relate to this, growing up in Idaho, although I know Utah has even more Mormons.


----------



## katlupe

debrakay said:


> There is not much on the agenda today but a couple of indoor house chores.  It's still rainy and gray on the Oregon coast.  I even forgot what day of the week it was.  I don't know if that is good or bad as I ease into my second month of retirement.


Just think of every day being Saturday. That's what I do.


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to do nothing. I will make my meals and clean the bunny cage, but other than that I will probably watch Mad About You and color. My knees are in extreme pain today so going to baby myself.


----------



## hollydolly

So far today with the help of hubs I've finally managed to get the radiators apart and vac the dust out of them. Had to find a youtube video to find out how to remove them, but at last they're done.

Cooked vegan sausages and onions for hubs, and bacon sarnie for myself...

Did all the laundry and put it away...

Been out in the garden anc cleaned down the underneath of the mower which still had dried grass on from last Autumn, and hubs is about to mow the lawn....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> So far today with the help of hubs I've finally managed to get the radiators apart and vac the dust out of them. Had to find a youtube video to find out how to remove them, but at last they're done.
> 
> Cooked vegan sausages and onions for hubs, and bacon sarnie for myself...
> 
> Did all the laundry and put it away...
> 
> Been out in the garden anc cleaned down the underneath of the mower which still had dried grass on from last Autumn, and hubs is about to mow the lawn....


Nice to see you taking a relaxation day


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Nice to see you taking a relaxation day


well, I've been having a long rest posting on here, and having a cuppa tea ...well about 1/2 hour...so I'm off again out to the garden, gotta get it done while the sun shines...


----------



## Sliverfox

Been watching  20 wild turkey in our yard.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Coffee and watching the ISS Expedition 64 U.S. Spacewalk 71
on the NASA Channel.

Most would think it boring, but I'm amazed at what they can do.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm back..got some gardening done, left hubs mowing the lawn... and made our Sunday Roast..

I had  a  traditional roast and hubs just had parsnips, red onions and Sprouts..  he can't taste anything anyway so he just has food that's nutritious and that does for him...

He's back out in the garden now,  it's be dark in about an hour  or so.. sunsets at about 5.40pm..  and I've come here to make sure you're all  taking it easy today...  ...


----------



## debrakay

Feelslikefar said:


> Coffee and watching the ISS Expedition 64 U.S. Spacewalk 71
> on the NASA Channel.
> 
> Most would think it boring, but I'm amazed at what they can do.


We took a trip to Florida in March 2008 and watched the night launch of the Endeavour.  It was an amazing day but by night time the clouds came in so we only got to watch the rocket/shuttle until it reached the clouds and then was out of sight.  I have been hooked since!  I was always a Star Trek fan and still love the heavenly realms.


----------



## debrakay

Aneeda72 said:


> I did NOT wash the kitchen floor today, I never wash the kitchen floor, husband does.


Mine often does the 3 toilets and I LOVE him for that!!


----------



## J.B Books

Making a big batch of marinara.
Cooking 4lbs of bacon at the same time. (freeze for crumbling on salads later)
Will be making a tray of lasagna this afternoon with the Marinara I am making now.
Taking a pizza to a shut in couple this afternoon.
I will get a walk in there sometime.


----------



## Aneeda72

Made myself a pancake for breakfast.  I have always been pancake making impaired, usually they are over cooked or uncooked.  But I love pancakes.  Bought a only add water mix yesterday.  Measured out the mix, added what I thought was enough water till the mix looked right.

Heated a no stick pan, put a little spray in it, put the mix in, and, look at that, a perfectly cooked pancake.  Spread with low cal butter spread, eat.  Yummy.  See, I CAN COOK!


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, that's what we had  for lunch, Sunday.
I bought some Kodiak Cakes mix  for power pancakes.
Made of  whole grains,  uses 1  cup water to 1 cup of  mix.

I  prefer making  waffles,, hubby   doesn't.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, that's what we had  for lunch, Sunday.
> I bought some Kodiak Cakes mix  for power pancakes.
> Made of  whole grains,  uses 1  cup water to 1 cup of  mix.
> 
> I  prefer making  waffles,, hubby   doesn't.


I love waffles but our waffle maker broke.  And with no visitors, no reason to buy a new one just for us.  I’ve made flavored French toast in a waffle maker and they are great.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I love waffles but our waffle maker broke.  And with no visitors, no reason to buy a new one just for us.  I’ve made flavored French toast in a waffle maker and they are great.


well according to the latest interview with Prince Harry... the Queen is in the business of handing out waffle makers as gifts...apparently she sent one to baby Archie for Christmas


----------



## Ruthanne

Sleeping so far....


----------



## Pappy

Went to pick up a prescription the doctor called in. I told them twice to sent it to CVS. Well, the nurse sent it to Walmart....


----------



## Pinky

Just made couscous for dinner .. cooked couscous in chicken broth - added chopped red/orange peppers, celery and chicken. It was rather tasty, if I do say so myself


----------



## dobielvr

Just got home from hving my cataract removed from my left eye.

It's kinda sore, unlike my right eye I had done a couple of years ago w/no discomfort aftewards.
I go back tmrw in the morning for my follow up, so hopefully it will feel better.


----------



## Pecos

dobielvr said:


> Just got home from hving my cataract removed from my left eye.
> 
> It's kinda sore, unlike my right eye I had done a couple of years ago w/no discomfort aftewards.
> I go back tmrw in the morning for my follow up, so hopefully it will feel better.


I hope that it goes well for you.


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Went to pick up a prescription the doctor called in. I told them twice to sent it to CVS. Well, the nurse sent it to Walmart....


Well, that's a bummer.


----------



## dobielvr

Pecos said:


> I hope that it goes well for you.


Thx, I should be ok.


----------



## Tish

I will be doing the lawns, checking all the guttering, and placing new insulation on all outside pipes as well as the hot water heater.


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> Been watching  20 wild turkey in our yard.


We have quite a number of wild turkeys in town and along with the deer......both of them they own the town.
There were 9 of them across the street from me.


----------



## Dana

I made a beef goulash for dinner and to go wth it saffron rice!


----------



## Dana

dobielvr said:


> Just got home from hving my cataract removed from my left eye.
> 
> It's kinda sore, unlike my right eye I had done a couple of years ago w/no discomfort aftewards.
> I go back tmrw in the morning for my follow up, so hopefully it will feel better.


Hope your eye settles down soon dobielvr.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am organizing photos in my hard drive, finishing a post on my website, paying some bills and normal household chores.


----------



## J.B Books

Having breakfast with friend at an old diner bout 30 minutes from where I live. Then back for a memorial mass (another dear friend) at noon. Then a dental appointment at 2:30.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Just got home from hving my cataract removed from my left eye.
> 
> It's kinda sore, unlike my right eye I had done a couple of years ago w/no discomfort aftewards.
> I go back tmrw in the morning for my follow up, so hopefully it will feel better.


oh I'm sorry to hear this one hurts @dobielvr , I hope everything turns out to be ok today


----------



## hollydolly

Not got any plans for today..not too well at the moment so I'm taking things a little easier. I really need to get to the pharmacy for a prescription but I can't at the moment...


----------



## PamfromTx

First appointment with a Cardiologist at 9 a.m.; a tad apprehensive since I don't know exactly why my family doctor got so worried about a high b/p reading on my last visit.  I took my b/p this morning and it was 131/64.  

Then at 12:20 p.m. I have a 6 month check up visit with the Oncologist.

I so detest medical appointments as they ruin my internet fun.


----------



## JonDouglas

Need to pick up some milk and cereal at the market after breakfast, then it's down to the shop for some requested happy/sad charity work.   On one hand, the work is sad because the request  means a child had died.  On the other hand, the work is happy because I'm told it provides comfort to grieving parents.  The work involves making various remembrance/memorial ornaments - design, shaping and cutout on a CNC machine and then finishing.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I love waffles but our waffle maker broke.  And with no visitors, no reason to buy a new one just for us.  I’ve made flavored French toast in a waffle maker and they are gr


I love waffles too.......when my last one quit......i decided to try a vertical one......is the BEST EVER.......no more overflowing.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I love waffles too.......when my last one quit......i decided to try a vertical one......is the BEST EVER.......no more overflowing.


You guys are making me want to buy a waffle maker again  where is that stimulus check?


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> First appointment with a Cardiologist at 9 a.m.; a tad apprehensive since I don't know exactly why my family doctor got so worried about a high b/p reading on my last visit.  I took my b/p this morning and it was 131/64.
> 
> Then at 12:20 p.m. I have a 6 month check up visit with the Oncologist.
> 
> I so detest medical appointments as they ruin my internet fun.


All is clear with the Cardiologist visit.  And he is a hottie!!!!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Sliverfox

Beef stew  for  lunch.
Got out the bread machine, made loaf of whole wheat bread.
Waiting  for it to raise.


----------



## Sliverfox

We bought a new waffle maker  couple years ago.
It's similar to the old one I had,, small enough  to tuck out of sight.
I think hubby hopes I forget we have it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went for a long walk, forgot to put my Fitbit on , tried to figure out how to add the walk in.  Managed to add the steps, the distance, but it didn’t add the calories burned or activity.  . Oh, well, you can’t have everything, I suppose.


----------



## dobielvr

Dana said:


> Hope your eye settles down soon dobielvr.


Yes, thank you.  The pressure was quite high this morning when I went, so he drained some of the liquid out.  Much better now.

Things are much brighter!   But these steroids are making me ill..

I have to go back next Tuesday for a follow up.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Yes, thank you.  The pressure was quite high this morning when I went, so he drained some of the liquid out.  Much better now.
> 
> Things are much brighter!   But these steroids are making me ill..
> 
> I have to go back next Tuesday for a follow up.


I take steroids every day.  If I did not take them I’d die, sorry they are making you ill.  I am used to them.


----------



## Furryanimal

Usual boring day watching tv sport.
i would like my life back.


----------



## Pappy

Went to BJs to gas up my Kia Soul. Usually fills up for about $22-24 dollars. Today...$30. Here we go again. We had several weeks it got below $2 a gallon. $2.49 today.

Then went to Walmart to get my prescription that should have been sent to CVS.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Usual boring day watching tv sport.
> i would like my life back.


yup, wouldn't we all.. cabin fever is major now!! I got to the supermarket today, that was the highlight of my whole month.... never mind , hopefully come the glorious 12th (of April)  the pubs & restaurants  will be open albeit only for service outside...


----------



## Tish

Heading into town to get more pool noodles and masking tape so I can finish off the insulation of all outdoor pipes.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting some nice weather, after this major February freeze.   So, today, we went to the casino for the first time in several weeks, and had a ball.  We had a bunch of fun on the slots, and had a great Supper.  At various times, we were up or down 3 or 4 hundred dollars, but when we got home and added it up, we had a bit over $200 more than we left the house with.... a real good day when we can have a few hours of fun, and make a little money doing so.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> yup, wouldn't we all.. cabin fever is major now!! I got to the supermarket today, that was the highlight of my whole month.... never mind , hopefully come the glorious 12th (of April)  the pubs & restaurants  will be open albeit only for service outside...


That may happen in England.Here in response to a question about if Wales would follow England in allowing crowds at sport we were informed there was the possibility of a socially distanced crowd experiment at Christmas time.Because Covid would remain a threat.Prepare for a mass invasion by we Welsh looking to enjoy some freedom.


----------



## Jeweltea

I am getting my taxes together. I hate working on them.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my morning walk around 7,I didn't have to wear boots for the 1st time in awhile.The sidewalks were dry&clear of ice&snow,temp was 34
This morning,Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' this time to Best Buy where I have an account.I'm looking for a new cellphone,I'm tired of my flip phone I've had since 2005,its time to upgrade
The rest of my day will probably go for a couple of walks,read NYT,try the crossword puzzle read my book
Tonight watch on National Geo my favorite show'To Catch a Smuggler'


----------



## Aneeda72

Don M. said:


> We're finally getting some nice weather, after this major February freeze.   So, today, we went to the casino for the first time in several weeks, and had a ball.  We had a bunch of fun on the slots, and had a great Supper.  At various times, we were up or down 3 or 4 hundred dollars, but when we got home and added it up, we had a bit over $200 more than we left the house with.... a real good day when we can have a few hours of fun, and make a little money doing so.


We are going to the casino, in Nevada, in April.  I can hardly wait to “go” somewhere.  Wanted to go to Texas, but my son had a fit about my traveling so far in my “fragile” medical condition.   I agreed not to go, this year, .

Bella will be in board and care.  We should have the stimulus money.  Just have to decide between Wendover, Las Vegas, or Mesquite or all three .  Glad you had a good time, I’m jealous.  @Don M.


----------



## Lee

I could not stand it any longer so went here to post in spite of the doctor's orders not to use my hand for a bit for typing.

pssssttt....don't anyone tell on me.....what the doc don't know won't hurt him.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my morning walk around 7,I didn't have to wear boots for the 1st time in awhile.The sidewalks were dry&clear of ice&snow,temp was 34
> This morning,Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' this time to Best Buy where I have an account.I'm looking for a new cellphone,I'm tired of my flip phone I've had since 2005,its time to upgrade
> The rest of my day will probably go for a couple of walks,read NYT,try the crossword puzzle read my book
> Tonight watch on National Geo my favorite show'To Catch a Smuggler'


An update, Mary&I didn't go to Best Buy because her boss once again at last moment asked her to look at an email,oh well I'm sure we'll get there one of these days.Instead we went to local grocery store,'Price Rite' because I was out of a few things
I did take afternoon walk  the sun was out,refreshing temps near 40


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going to try a low carb recipe for waffles using almond flour. Also making low carb brownies or cookies to take to our coffee hour tomorrow. I figure there might be others who can't have sugar or high carbs too. If not, I will bring them back home.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> yup, wouldn't we all.. cabin fever is major now!! I got to the supermarket today, that was the highlight of my whole month.... never mind , hopefully come the glorious 12th (of April)  the pubs & restaurants  will be open albeit only for service outside...


I think when the wife and I go back to grocery shopping, I’ll hire a marching band and parade right into the store. What a day that will be. I exaggerate, I know, but cooped up for a year is getting to us both.


----------



## Furryanimal

Ditto.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Yesterday I started taking off  hallway wall paper.

Today isn't sunny & I'm pushing myself to  work in the hall way.

Hubby got what he wanted  done outside,, sort of expects me to sit  with him.

Not  going to happen,.
 Its a small hallway,, But the wallpaper is  coming off in layers.  grrrrr


----------



## Pinky

Just waiting to go out to pick up a few things. Going to pick up Chinese food


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## Lee

Sliverfox said:


> Not  going to happen,.
> Its a small hallway,, But the wallpaper is  coming off in layers.  grrrrr


Silverfox, I have not tried this myself, but someone told me that if you spray on a mix of half water, half fabric softener it makes the job easier.


----------



## Lee

Sometimes you go shopping and don't get anything and that was the case today. Went to buy a hand vacuum and decided my old one was better, just bigger. Bigger is not always better space wise.

Then went to buy a houseplant at another store, their ad in the flyer lied, they did not have the plants, delayed delivery.

So one final try for a new door mat, all browns and blues, no grey.

Gave up on shopping today. Going to read a book.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Lee,, don't have any fabric softener.
Trying  dishwasher soap, vinegar & baking  soda.

May  be using  wrong vinegar?

Water needs   replaced,,  will use white vinegar.

Going to have to putty all the gorges I'm making  in drywall material.

Have plenty of time  thinking about what color to use.
Have some almond left over,, trying to think if I have  another  color to  change it.


----------



## Sassycakes

So far I've taken 2 naps today. I woke up at 2 am this morning and could not fall back to sleep until I finally did at 10 am. I slept for an hour and then took my second nap at noon for another hour.


----------



## Aneeda72

Did my walking then stripped my bed washed sheets as usual but I wash all my blankets once a month, so washing all the blankets.  Tired out.


----------



## RadishRose

Dr. appt. blech.


----------



## moviequeen1

I had no plans today,kept seeing dust on my living&bedroom furniture,so I got inspired
I washed the furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap
After sitting down for 1/2 hr,looked outside,sun was out,went for a 3 block walk
This afternoon after lunch&nap,walked twice around apt complex


----------



## JonDouglas

Unfortunately, more shop work.


----------



## DaveA

I suppose that I could repeat the old saying,  "we're all shot".

I had my second COVID shot yesterday and my wife this afternoon.  Neither of us feels poorly so far but we'll see.


----------



## jujube

Today I had the singular pleasure of visiting the periodontist for a "deep cleaning".   

What is a deep cleaning, you might ask?  Well, first of all it consists of many shots of a numbing agent into the gum (fun, fun) followed by a cleaning that resembles an ordinary dental cleaning like after-school detention resembles the Spanish Inquisition.   After Dr. Mengel got finished with me, Torquemada the dental technician took over with his mining equipment.  I would have lost less blood from a vampire attack.

The rest of the afternoon, I went around trying to talk with numb lips and a tongue that was dead.  THEN, it all wore off and that was even worse.

Oh, they also cleaned my bank account......


----------



## Furryanimal

I filled in my census form...16 days early...just got to remember to post it in a couple of weeks


----------



## Marie5656

*Going for my first vaccine.  Finally.*


----------



## Lee

Looking for inspiration on doing something or going somewhere. In otherwards, doing nothing.


----------



## Buckeye

Fun times here - will move boxes of stuff that are in the garage on to the moving trailer, then haul up the stuff in the basement to the garage, and then to the moving trailer.  The crew to load furniture will be here tomorrow.

And in the middle of all this fun, the furnace quit working yesterday.  Service man came out, had to order parts which will not be here until Monday, so no heat until then.  It was 21F here today and supposed to be 19F tonight. Using the gas fireplace to keep part of the house warm, and made a Walmart run this morning to get a couple of small space heaters.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am going to go get my second vaccine shot, so excited to get this done.  Then a couple hours later my usual three month appointment with my doctor, in her office, face to face.  Probably lunch out, in between, eating in the car of course.

Hope there is enough time to go to the Jewish sandwich restaurant.  Got to get the shot, run home to feed and potty Bella then, out the door again.  Already did a little walking, going to be hard to get my six miles in today but got to do it.


----------



## J.B Books

Dealing with Soc. Sec. Office. I am executor for a buddy that passed away and I need to file his taxes but I need his Soc. Sec 1099 first so I can del with the IRS next. Meanwhile I am dealing with Veterans Affairs regarding his military burial stuff and the plaque they are supposed to pay for. Social Security, IRS, and the V.A. oh boy!
Then I have to go into the non-profit agency and help with some kind of technical equip. installation. Not that I will be of help tech wise but I can "Supervise" LOL. Hopefully I will get a walk in.


----------



## Ruby Rose

'Tis a touch of Spring our way and I am pulled in all directions...have these urges to begin my Spring cleaning list but then as I pop out the sun is shining, the snow is melting, then, I see 'all' the mares sashaying about with definite flirtatious moves, then I watch all the geldings hoping! A lot of racing around going on! Spring is definitely in the air! They should charge admission!


----------



## Pappy

Got the bed linen changed. We have a king size, split mattress with fitted sheets. Always help mother with this. Need to take a look at the vacuum cleaner as it’s lost it’s suction. Maybe take a coffee run later and go over to the ocean to drink it.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> I filled in my census form...16 days early...just got to remember to post it in a couple of weeks


we haven't had the forms sent to us yet..although we've had a leaflet telling us about their imminent arrival....

I always fill them in, I don't know why some people don't want to..(except illegals) I think aside from the obviosu they're also a fascinating piece of history..I was amazed when I found my granparents census of 1911 to see my granny has about 7 more brothers & sisters than I knew of..all who had been older children than her at the time of the census..and 10 of them living in a one bedroom flat , and to see my great grandfather & grt grandmothers' occupations..


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> we haven't had the forms sent to us yet..although we've had a leaflet telling us about their imminent arrival....
> 
> I always fill them in, I don't know why some people don't want to..(except illegals) I think aside from the obviosu they're also a fascinating piece of history..I was amazed when I found my granparents census of 1902 to see my granny has about 7 more brothers & sisters than I knew of..all who had been older children than her at the time of the census..and 10 of them living in a one bedroom flat , and to see my great grandfather & grt grandmothers' occupations..


Where were able to view these docs hollydolly?
I'd love to see my past loved ones too..


----------



## Glowworm

Drove my girlfriend to the eye doctor for her regular check up. Had the car washed while she was there. Got some Asian takeaway on the way home - drive through. Both just come in from getting some "fresh air" and about to get the wine and some cheese and biscuits out of the fridge. Later on a film and snuggle up on the couch.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Where were able to view these docs hollydolly?
> I'd love to see my past loved ones too..


You can go on ancestry which charges but usually has a free for a month option, or the LDS which is the Family search site which I think is still free.  You can also see which of your dead relatives the LDS researchers have converted from their religious beliefs when alive to LDS as dead.  I found this very funny.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Drove my girlfriend to the eye doctor for her regular check up. Had the car washed while she was there. Got some Asian takeaway on the way home - drive through. Both just come in from getting some "fresh air" and about to get the wine and some cheese and biscuits out of the fridge. Later on a film and snuggle up on the couch.


What type of Asian food? Chinese?  I am so dying to eat at the Chinese buffet, and will risk it once my second shot has taken effect.  It really is the same as take out.  They make a fresh fish that I love and it’s all you can eat for 20 dollars for the both of us.

Husband eats a lot .  I was so desperate that son’s other, who is Chinese, has been making us food and bringing it over.  . I don’t drink though so while cheese and biscuits sound wonderful, I’ll take a diet cream soda please.  Oh, what time did you want me over?


----------



## dobielvr

Ok thanks.
I thought may be she had saved some from previous years that had more info.

I was a little confused at first, cause I know my folks weren't LDS, but I'll check their website out.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> What type of Asian food? Chinese?  I am so dying to eat at the Chinese buffet, and will risk it once my second shot has taken effect.  It really is the same as take out.  They make a fresh fish that I love and it’s all you can eat for 20 dollars for the both of us.
> 
> Husband eats a lot . I was so desperate that son’s other, who is Chinese, has been making us food and bringing it over. . I don’t drink though so while cheese and biscuits sound wonderful, I’ll take a diet cream soda please. Oh, what time did you want me over?


It's not specifically Chinese. You order the usual stuff like rice, fried rice or noodles as a base then you choose the main dish Yakiniku, spicy lime chicken, bamboo beef and so on.

Can you be here in half an hour?


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Where were able to view these docs hollydolly?
> I'd love to see my past loved ones too..


This is for the UK.. but you'll have the same or equivalent in the USA ...
https://www.ancestry.co.uk/cs/us/uk...59287&o_lid=59287&o_sch=Paid+Search+Non+Brand

found this one also for the USA.. https://www.census.gov/history/www/genealogy/decennial_census_records/census_records_2.html


----------



## Glowworm

For the USA it's
https://www.ancestry.com


----------



## Sliverfox

*Trying to find the ambition to work on  hallway.
Most of the paper is off.*


----------



## hawkdon

Just now finishing my homemade sausage gravy and
biscuits!!!! yummmyyy...dont know whats next on the list tho,
cause i don't member where I put the list!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Still preparing walls to paint.
Forgot one  area  that is    narrow,  time  consuming  to get paper off.

Times like this wish younger son lived closer.


----------



## Aneeda72

I took my usual morning walk , very windy outside so a bit difficult, but got it done.  Getting ready to set my husband to doing some work outside, he is thrilled, .  But I want to give Bella a much bigger play area so she can run off her energy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, tell your  husband to be glad it isn't  a bigger area.
Like  our  9 acres.


----------



## Don M.

We've had nice weather for the past several days, so today I decided to start spading the garden....No Go.  The top inch was fairly dry but any deeper just revealed very wet clay.  That storm that devastated Texas dumped about 6 inches of snow here, so its going to take a lot more warm dry weather before I can get started on the garden.  On the plus side, there are a lot of earthworms in the soil, so it should be full of nutrients, and not need any fertilizer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I finally learned how to set the time on the clock/radio in my vehicle.

I've fussed over it for the last eight years and today I took the time to watch a simple YouTube video that showed me how to change it in a few seconds.


----------



## SetWave

Waiting for things to improve . . .  Same as yesterday and the day before.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk around 6:35,it was a tad nippy 20,but no wind it was refreshing
This morning,my weekly calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.It boggles  my mind,next Mon will be a yr I've been calling from home.Our office which is located in back of local Jewish temple has not re opened yet
This afternoon my close friend,Marcia is taking me to local community center where I'll get my 1st vaccine shot


----------



## Lewkat

Having a Pet scan this afternoon to determine if a nodule on my lung is cancer.


----------



## Furryanimal

I have booked to see Somerset v Glamorgan on Wednesday July 28th....


----------



## hollydolly

Well since last week I've started just walking briskly around my garden.. doing around 1,000 steps while I wait for the kettle to boil or something to cook... so I've done that today, ..I've spoken to my daughter as well, and she's coming with the dogs to visit at the weekend   because it's Mothers day on Sunday..

Other than that, nothing much planned for today aside from the usual chores.. nothing open yet, so can't go anywhere...


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Having a Pet scan this afternoon to determine if a nodule on my lung is cancer.


Oh, my Gosh, Lois, I know you've mentioned this nodule before, but I wish you absolutely everything you wish for yourself this afternoon. Good luck my friend..


----------



## Lewkat

Thank you, Holly.  The radiologist oncologist wants this done now as it is too small for a biopsy but has increased in density over the past six months.  She feels she could burn it out with a radiation beam if it is malignant, but must make certain it is.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Thank you, Holly.  The radiologist oncologist wants this done now as it is too small for a biopsy but has increased in density over the past six months.  She feels she could burn it out with a radiation beam if it is malignant, but must make certain it is.


well I'm praying that it's not malignant, but if it is, then praying even harder for it to be burned out....


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well since last week I've started just walking briskly around my garden.. doing around 1,000 steps while I wait for the kettle to boil or something to cook... so I've done that today, ..I've spoken to my daughter as well, and she's coming with the dogs to visit at the weekend   because it's Mothers day on Sunday..
> 
> Other than that, nothing much planned for today aside from the usual chores.. nothing open yet, so can't go anywhere...


That’s what I do 1300 steps every hour around the house, it adds up.


----------



## Glowworm

Lewkat said:


> Having a Pet scan this afternoon to determine if a nodule on my lung is cancer.


Fingers crossed for you Lew
Alex


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s what I do 1300 steps every hour around the house, it adds up.


*Every hour ? *


----------



## Furryanimal

I have booked myself in for five nights in the Bow Street Runner in Hove in the first week of July...when Sussex are playing Glamorgan.
in the event England doesn’t return to normal I can cancel without penalty until June 30th.
i have no plans to do anything in Wales!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> *Every hour ? *


Yup can’t walk outside in snow but now I can take a long walk outside but still walk in side as well.  To prevent strokes you should get up and move every 15 minutes at our age.  I have a history of mini strokes and 2 small strokes, one caused permanent nerve damage.

So yes *every hour.  *


----------



## MarciKS

i just got done ordering groceries to be delivered in the next couple hrs & i gotta call the bank this morning cuz my debit card is misbehaving on a site i need to pay bills on.


----------



## Lee

MarciKS said:


> i gotta call the bank this morning cuz my debit card is misbehaving on a site i need to pay bills on.


Going out to buy a patio gazebo this morning, just a cheap one or believe me my debit card will be misbehaving worse than Marci's

Then going to play "fetch" and work with the cat. Dogs are not the only ones that fetch. So there Doggies


----------



## Pappy

Taking the wife to her annual eye checkup. Her doctor is in downtown Melbourne, FL. A town that tries to keep its original old town look. It’s fun to visit, but very busy.


----------



## Glowworm

Pappy said:


> Taking the wife to her annual eye checkup. Her doctor is in downtown Melbourne, FL. A town that tries to keep its original old town look. It’s fun to visit, but very busy.


Good luck Pappy, took my girlfriend for her test last week. Stay safe and don't forget social distancing - not from your wife of course.


----------



## Pappy

Glowworm said:


> Good luck Pappy, took my girlfriend for her test last week. Stay safe and don't forget social distancing - not from your wife of course.


Thanks Glowworm. They cancelled her appointment until tomorrow. Still wearing our masks and being very careful.


----------



## hollydolly

Not long got back from a consultants' appointment, it was very late at 7.15pm, and he didn't actually call me in until almost 7.45..The hospital is in the next county , and of course having to drive home in the dark isn't pleasant nowadays..especially as they'd blocked off the road home for roadworks, which meant I had to go through the very narrow bendy  roads of tiny villages.. with oncoming lights blinding me .. roads are only 2 cars wide no more, with high sided grassy banks ... then I was held up at the village railway crossing, then when  almost home held up at temp lights at yet another set of overnight roadworks, so all in all I didn't get home until 9.45pm


----------



## SetWave

Listening to old-time radio programs.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Not long got back from a consultants' appointment, it was very late at 7.15pm, and he didn't actually call me in until almost 7.45..The hospital is in the next county , and of course having to drive home in the dark isn't pleasant nowadays..especially as they'd blocked off the road home for roadworks, which meant I had to go through the very narrow bendy  roads of tiny villages.. with oncoming lights blinding me .. roads are only 2 cars wide no more, with high sided grassy banks ... then I was held up at the village railway crossing, then when  almost home held up at temp lights at yet another set of overnight roadworks, so all in all I didn't get home until 9.45pm


What did the doctor say?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> What did the doctor say?


he said, hello Mrs Holly. lovely to see you.. follow me ...


----------



## hollydolly

bear in mind it's dark outside, and the reception area is very quiet... most people have gone home.. ( also all the areas are cordoned off due to Covid.) but while I was waiting I had little to do but take photos.. 








Note the signs on the chairs ( I am clean , please turn me over when you sit down)......


----------



## hollydolly

I was so bored I photographed my own boots...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> I was so bored I photographed my own boots...


You must have been bored! Hope everything was OK


----------



## MarciKS

Sleeping and playing video games. Nothing else to do with fractured ribs.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> Sleeping and playing video games. Nothing else to do with fractured ribs.


How did you fracture your ribs ?


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> How did you fracture your ribs ?


I have COPD & was told to take Mucinex to help with the congestion. Apparently the expectorant wasn't a good idea. Coughed so hard I fractured my rib Sat. night. After they did my x-rays the doc said this wasn't the first time I've done it. I had several old ones. I'm off work for a little bit now. Not sure how long.


----------



## hollydolly

Painful *yikes*...I know  a little bit of how that feels, I cracked my shoulder bladed in the summer when I fell, it felt like I'd broken my ribs tho' ..extremely painful to breathe, brush my hair , sleep.. etc


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Painful *yikes*...I know  a little bit of how that feels, I cracked my shoulder bladed in the summer when I fell, it felt like I'd broken my ribs tho' ..extremely painful to breathe, brush my hair , sleep.. etc


*Yeah it would be great if I could sleep more than a couple hrs at a time.*


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> *Yeah it would be great if I could sleep more than a couple hrs at a time.*


My pain lasted about 4 months.. I hope yours clear up quicker than that


----------



## MarciKS

*I go in Monday to my primary for a follow up to try to determine how long I will be off work. They want me to be healed enough to be able to work without restrictions. I have things I have to lift that are often 20-35 lbs daily.*


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> My pain lasted about 4 months.. I hope yours clear up quicker than that


*It's at least 6 wks on a rib. If I can heal enough to do my normal things I can go back.*


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's clear you have to be absolutely healed before you can lift heavy weights. Do you get sick pay ?


----------



## MarciKS

*whatever i've accumulated. i don't have much cuz of what they had to take from us earlier in the past year because of covid. 

gonna go take some more meds & try to sleep a little more.

have a good morning.*


----------



## PamfromTx

I just rammed into a massive bookshelf in the hallway while on my way to get some water to take meds for a sinus headache.  Well, that sinus headache just got worse with my face hitting the bookshelf.  They are right... you do see stars.  OMG, did it hurt.  My upper lip is puffy. I did want pouty lips ~ and now I have them.  Wow, I'm afraid to go to sleep now.  My entire face hurts. 

We NEED a light in that hallway; a nightlight.   I may look like a raccoon in the morning.


----------



## Happy Joe

Senior forums,
...Supply run to wallymart,
get the tax papers together,
vacuum,
laundry.

Enjoy!


----------



## katlupe

Cleaning my NuWave oven then going to go outside on "Jazzy" (mobility chair) and get some fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Jules

PamfromTx said:


> We NEED a light in that hallway; a nightlight. I may look like a raccoon in the morning.


There‘re night lights that only come on when activated by motion.  We have them in the hallways & both bathrooms.  In the middle of the night, I hate blinding lights in the bathroom.  These cost about $15C, which means less in the US. Worth every penny.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual walking, little cleaning, bit of laundry, play with Bella, sweep the walkways, usual everyday routine.


----------



## JonDouglas

Switching over from a a Tivo Bolt DVR to a Tivo Edge box, which combines the DVR and tuning adaptor boxes into one,  The old Spectrum tuning adaptor (i.e. a Cisco box), would go to sleep at the slightest hiccough in power and take hours or days to wake up. As soon as that's done, if not sooner, I plan to make a fresh pot of beef stew.  Throw in dinner, reading, forums posting and shop work and we've pretty much used up the day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

JonDouglas said:


> Switching over from a a Tivo Bolt DVR to a Tivo Edge box, which combines the DVR and tuning adaptor boxes into one,  The old Spectrum tuning adaptor (i.e. a Cisco box), would go to sleep at the slightest hiccough in power and take hours or days to wake up. As soon as that's done, if not sooner, I plan to make a fresh pot of beef stew.  Throw in dinner, reading, forums posting and shop work and we've pretty much used up the day.


Have no idea what ur talking about in the first 1/2 (technical)  but hope the stew comes out well !


----------



## JonDouglas

CinnamonSugar said:


> Have no idea what ur talking about in the first 1/2 (technical)  but hope the stew comes out well !


Thank you!  Stew should come out OK as it is  pretty hard to screw it up.  Just throw ingredients into the Instant Pot, pressure cook for about an hour and you've a tasty (beef, onions, carrots, potatoes, broth/spirits, seasonings) stew where the meat falls practically falls apart in your mouth,


----------



## Marie5656

*Nice day. Went and sat outside for a bit. Got a burst of energy and went shopping at Walmart and the grocery store. Ran into my cousin (who I have not seen in years) in Walmart. So we had a nice visit. Nice.  I used to babysit her..and now she has a grandkid!!  I feel old. LOL*


----------



## WillieAnderson1937

I don't do much anymore, but today I went for a walk! Didn't make it far but saw some nice birds!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early walk around 7,heard the birds chirping,temp was already 43
For my long walk of the day strolled 6 blocks to Walgreens,needed a couple of items.I passed my church{still closed} saw 2 of the maintance guys,Jeff,Austin working out front.I went to Jeff&gave him a quick hug.I told him'this is the 2nd hug I've given you this yr",he laughed,In the past before the pandempic hit,I volunteered 2 mornings/wk in our church business office,I would see Jeff all the time,we would hug each other
After lunch,nap took a short walk enjoying the sunshine,warm temps


----------



## PamfromTx

Jules said:


> There‘re night lights that only come on when activated by motion.  We have them in the hallways & both bathrooms.  In the middle of the night, I hate blinding lights in the bathroom.  These cost about $15C, which means less in the US. Worth every penny.


Problem is that there is one outlet on the wall that the 1,000 pound bookshelf is on.  But, I will place one in the closest outlet.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:45,it was 'balmy' outside 59
I'm keeping my fingers crossed Mary's boss does not call her at last minute asking her to do something,as he has the past 2 weeks,cancelling our weekly 'road trips'
This morning,we'll go past the community center where we get our COVID vaccine shots .Her appt is for tomorrow afternoon.Then we're heading to Best Buy,I'm looking to buy a new cellphone
The rest of my day if its not raining,take a walk or two,read NYT and my book


----------



## Sliverfox

Managed to get a coat of paint  on the hall  walls,,,late yesterday.

Just looked at  them in this morning's light.
Ugh,,need another  coat of paint & do  trim work.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Managed to get a coat of paint  on the hall  walls,,,late yesterday.
> 
> Just looked at  them in this morning's light.
> Ugh,,need another  coat of paint & do  trim work.


It's always the way, paint always looks different in the light of the day....


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing planned today..I've attacked the chores already,  and just about to put the laundry into the dryer.... 

Postman woke me up early with a parcel for my o/h... I'll be napping later...


----------



## MarciKS

I've gotta try to make it into the shower & at least be somewhat presentable so I can go to the pharmacy to get my other prescription for Lortab. Then I got nothing going on till Monday. I will likely order a few more groceries in the next couple days.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
Washing off the new pattern on my kitchen floor, made by my dog walking poo in on her paws, ugggghhhh, it pongs as well.


----------



## Pappy

Just watched Chicago PD on the NBC app. Today at 3:30, I get my second COVID shot.


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Just watched Chicago PD on the NBC app. Today at 3:30, I get my second COVID shot.


Good luck Pappy and get some rest!!


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> I've gotta try to make it into the shower & at least be somewhat presentable so I can go to the pharmacy to get my other prescription for Lortab. Then I got nothing going on till Monday. I will likely order a few more groceries in the next couple days.


I hope your pain is easing some  Marci....


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> I hope your pain is easing some  Marci....


Yours too holly


----------



## Happy Joe

Took out the trash, consulted senior forums, returned the empty wheelie bin to is parking spot...
Will search amazon for some more 3-d puzzles (for mental exercise .,,both the search and the puzzles),
Later I will take vengance on some of the tougher Diablo 2 LOD bad guy/bosses , 'casuse I beat the game and am now the toughest chacter in it... looking for the best gold items.
Later I will likely got to GOG (good old games) online and see if anything looks like I can't live without it.

'Tis a cold gray day out there so I'll stay (cozy) indoors.

Enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Yours too holly


..and yours also Glowworm...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> I hope your pain is easing some  Marci....


Not right now. I think it's gonna be a bit. I can't force my body to stop coughing cuz of the COPD so I have a good couple rounds that hurt like hell then I'm good till the next day. Meanwhile there's strain you know? Gonna hafta get the ice pack out after I get my meds picked up.


----------



## funsearcher!

Getting my 2nd vaccine shot before the snowstorm this weekend.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> ..and yours also Glowworm...


Thanks holly, much the same today, still trussed up like a Christmas turkey


----------



## Furryanimal

I paid an exciting visit to the pharmacy.Until 28 days time...


----------



## gennie

Laundry.


----------



## Glowworm

Been hiding indoors today out of the snowstorm that we're now experiencing


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> Not right now. I think it's gonna be a bit. I can't force my body to stop coughing cuz of the COPD so I have a good couple rounds that hurt like hell then I'm good till the next day. Meanwhile there's strain you know? Gonna hafta get the ice pack out after I get my meds picked up.


that's horrendous... to have COPD _and _ broken ribs, they'll have to strap you up tightly to stop those ribs hurting so much when you cough... my buddy @Glowworm  is trussed up like a turkey too.. suffering... ...


----------



## Glowworm

Plus it's blowing up a storm, trains cancelled in several parts of south Sweden


----------



## Glowworm

Sending feel better soon hugs to @hollydolly and @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> that's horrendous... to have COPD _and _ broken ribs, they'll have to strap you up tightly to stop those ribs hurting so much when you cough... my buddy @Glowworm is trussed up like a turkey too.. suffering... ...


That's just it...they didn't truss anything up. I got 12 pain pills...no truss...no instructions on caring for myself & no restrictions & 4 days off. I had to buy a back stabilizer which is helping & Google my self care. I called the primary & couldn't get any restrictions from him or time off. He gave me 30 Tramadols. The employee health nurse at work wants me to go in to be checked out & my primary had no openings so I'm going Monday to the PRN chick. I will tell her what's going on & ask that she write me for some time off so I can heal. 

There's no way I can return to work with all this pain & movement in the rib & do my job. I have to lift anywhere from 20 - 60 lbs at any given time several times a day. They don't want me hurting myself. So I'll make sure she knows that. These docs here are aholes.


----------



## Don M.

Stuck in the house today...raining, and more headed this way through this coming weekend.  We may see 4 to 6 inches of rain, over the next few  days, and there are flash flood watches for those living near streams and rivers.


----------



## MarciKS

Don M. said:


> Stuck in the house today...raining, and more headed this way through this coming weekend.  We may see 4 to 6 inches of rain, over the next few  days, and there are flash flood watches for those living near streams and rivers.


We're expecting the same in KS.


----------



## katlupe

So far it looks like a beautiful day. I am planning to clean my NuWave oven ( i kept putting it off this week) and then taking a ride on Jazzy" (mobility chair) to the grocery store for more greens and bananas for my bunny boy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Warm enough to let the wood burning  furnace shut  down.
If we need  to heat the house  can start up  gas  furnace,.

Checked inside of the wood  burner,,might as well clean it.
So that's one  big chore done.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cleaning up my mess from painting.

Lovely sunny day,, encourgaes one to tackle  dirty house.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from my first physical therapy session. Trying to improve my balance and make my legs a little stronger. Two falls at home give me the gumption to make my appointment.
Feeling a bit washed out as I had my second shot yesterday. Wife had chills last night, but feels better today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Moving to my new rental.  Taking a lunch break right now.


----------



## Gardenlover

Going to the beach for a walk and a little sun.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Moving to my new rental.  Taking a lunch break right now.


Good luck ..hope all goes well


----------



## hollydolly

Just going to get some Brunch... DD is arriving soon with all the dogs, and stopping for a couple of hours. It's very, very windy, ... I'm hoping the rain stays off so the dogs can be outside where they love...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Just going to get some Brunch... DD is arriving soon with all the dogs, and stopping for a couple of hours. It's very, very windy, ... I'm hoping the rain stays off so the dogs can be outside where they love...


hope you have a good time.


----------



## MarciKS

i will be continuing to try to get some sleep. this rib is a real bugger. plus i'm planning to finish making a treehouse for my game character today. should be fun.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Just going to get some Brunch... DD is arriving soon with all the dogs, and stopping for a couple of hours. It's very, very windy, ... I'm hoping the rain stays off so the dogs can be outside where they love...


Sounds lovely, you're allowed to "socialise" then or do you still have to keep social distancing? We're not doing much today. Still having problems despite two hours in the jacuzzi yesterday evening so just taking it easy. Will have another session in the jacuzzi with some massage later. Might watch the final of our "Song for Europe" contest this evening.


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> i will be continuing to try to get some sleep. this rib is a real bugger. plus i'm planning to finish making a treehouse for my game character today. should be fun.


Sorry to hear you're still having problems with the rib Marci, can't be fun if you can't sleep. What's the treehouse and game character?


----------



## MarciKS

Glowworm said:


> Sorry to hear you're still having problems with the rib Marci, can't be fun if you can't sleep. What's the treehouse and game character?


i play a game called animal crossing new horizons and my little villager is a girl and it's on this island that starts out deserted. you have to make it into a populated island. after a certain point you're allowed to terraform and add to or take away the cliffs and waterways. i made 2 waterfalls yesterday. got the treehouse idea off of youtube yesterday. just waiting on some parts to finish it up.


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> i play a game called animal crossing new horizons and my little villager is a girl and it's on this island that starts out deserted. you have to make it into a populated island. after a certain point you're allowed to terraform and add to or take away the cliffs and waterways. i made 2 waterfalls yesterday. got the treehouse idea off of youtube yesterday. just waiting on some parts to finish it up.


OK thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## MarciKS

Glowworm said:


> OK thanks, I'll check it out


it's on nintendo switch. they're kinda expensive.


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> it's on nintendo switch. they're kinda expensive.


My grandson put that or a PS5 on his birthday wish list


----------



## MarciKS

Glowworm said:


> My grandson put that or a PS5 on his birthday wish list


for me the switch was worth it. i think the folks that play a lot of racing games and fighting games have had trouble with the little joysticks on them though. i've had mine since last oct. not had any issues.


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> for me the switch was worth it. i think the folks that play a lot of racing games and fighting games have had trouble with the little joysticks on them though. i've had mine since last oct. not had any issues.


I've tried my son's PS4, I was totally useless.


----------



## MarciKS

Glowworm said:


> I've tried my son's PS4, I was totally useless.


lol! once you get used to it it's no big deal.

edit: i do however suck at fighting games.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Sounds lovely, you're allowed to "socialise" then or do you still have to keep social distancing? We're not doing much today. Still having problems despite two hours in the jacuzzi yesterday evening so just taking it easy. Will have another session in the jacuzzi with some massage later. Might watch the final of our "Song for Europe" contest this evening.


No-one is allowed to socialise outside of their own family Bubble until 29th March when 2 households or up to 6 people can meet up outdoors ...daughter is part of our bubble


----------



## katlupe

This morning my boyfriend is picking me up and we are driving to Binghamton which is about 40 miles away. Going to the Salvation Army for their 50% off everything sale. Probably get something to eat while down there. Looking forward to it especially since the day looks promising with the sun shining.


----------



## hollydolly

Today my DD came over with the dogs,  so she could visit for Mothers' day which is actually tomorrow. As we're still in Lockdown we couldn't go anywhere so we played with the dogs in the garden for a while, it was sunny but bitterly cold...

I'm not keen on cut flowers or cards, so DD brought me a little package she thought I might like.. A  wheat heat pad for my back covered in a Dog paw design... a pack of Dark Choc peppermint Kit-kats... and a Ticket to the Mars Mission for 2026... ha! what do you think she's trying to tell me ? 







 I've blurred out my name... but it's there believe me..I will be able to go to Mars in 2026


----------



## PamfromTx

Relaxing and getting some sun!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/49539664643352842/


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/49539664643352842/


----------



## hollydolly

My new heat pad wheat bag...


----------



## MarciKS

is that something you warm in the microwave or does it plug in? never seen one before @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> is that something you warm in the microwave or does it plug in? never seen one before @hollydolly


It takes about a minute and a half to get really hot in the micro... it about 20 inches long and I use it for my lower back... ( I have got one I've had for a long time)... you can use it to place on a painful  Knee or across your shoulders to apply heat . It stays heated for about 20 minutes... . I prefer the non scented ones, but the most popular scent is Lavender


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> It takes about a minute and a half to get really hot in the micro... it about 20 inches long and I use it for my lower back... ( I have got one I've had for a long time)... you can use it to place on a painful  Knee or across your shoulders to apply heat . It stays heated for about 20 minutes... . I prefer the non scented ones, but the most popular scent is Lavender


i can understand the lavender.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> i can understand the lavender.


Yes, I think it's the most popular.. but I can't stand the smell of chemical Lavender, so I have the unscented...


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> This morning my boyfriend is picking me up and we are driving to Binghamton which is about 40 miles away. Going to the Salvation Army for their 50% off everything sale. Probably get something to eat while down there. Looking forward to it especially since the day looks promising with the sun shining.


We use to go to Binghamton a lot when we were younger. About the same distance going south on route 12.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> We use to go to Binghamton a lot when we were younger. About the same distance going south on route 12.


I call it my hometown, though technically I lived in the very small rural town of Harpursville.


----------



## hollydolly

Well as it's Mothering Sunday here, I'll be kicking back and doing nothing but watching hubs installing a new vanity unit and sink  in the bathroom


----------



## katlupe

I will be doing laundry and FINALLY cleaning my NuWave oven (which was on my list to do every day this week).


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> I call it my hometown, though technically I lived in the very small rural town of Harpursville.


Yes, I know where that is. I was a Norwich boy. My wife is from Oxford. The route 12 gang.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Yes, I know where that is. I was a Norwich boy. My wife is from Oxford. The route 12 gang.


My goodness are you from Norwich and Oxford _England ? I never knew... _


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> My goodness are you from Norwich and Oxford _England ? I never knew... _


Both towns are named after the English towns. Funny thing is, when I google either one to get local info, I get more of your towns than I do mine.
Early settlers came largely from New England, especially Massachusetts and Connecticut. These early residents brought with them *the name* "*Norwich*," originally brought from England to Connecticut, to *name* their new home in *New York*. *Norwich*incorporated as *a* village on April 17, 1816 and incorporated as *a* city in 1914.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Both towns are named after the English towns. Funny thing is, when I google either one to get local info, I get more of your towns than I do mine.
> Early settlers came largely from New England, especially Massachusetts and Connecticut. These early residents brought with them *the name* "*Norwich*," originally brought from England to Connecticut, to *name* their new home in *New York*. *Norwich*incorporated as *a* village on April 17, 1816 and incorporated as *a* city in 1914.


Co-incidentally that's on my birthday... ( April 17th) ..and both Norwich and Oxford are on a couple of hours from here in opposite directions


----------



## Murrmurr

Michelle and I are going to take a day trip up north to some little towns and a pretty hiking trail I used to frequent.
See y'all later.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle and I are going to take a day trip up north to some little towns and a pretty hiking trail I used to frequent.
> See y'all later.


Enjoy....


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 7,it was a bit dark outside,I thought it would of been lighter,that happen around 7:30
I took a couple of walks today  it was sunny but a bit breezy temps in mid 30's
I had my weekly 'family zoom meeting about 1/2hr ago,nice to see everybody.I asked my sister,Mary who lives 'across the pond' when she's getting her 2nd vaccine shot, mid April.She got the AstraZenca vaccine,also said it would be illegal for her to fly anywhere in U.K.


----------



## MarciKS

trying to come up with ideas for a spring break like area in a video game & designing clothes for it.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Yes, I know where that is. I was a Norwich boy. My wife is from Oxford. The route 12 gang.


Well nice to know you are from here! I live in the old high school across from the library. Right off Rt. 12.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Well nice to know you are from here! I live in the old high school across from the library. Right off Rt. 12.


You may be in my old home room.   I went to that school for 5 years back in the 50s. Keep going up West Main to West Hill and my family lived on the hill since the 1900s. I left Norwich for good in 1961.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:45,was a tad nippy 16 but no wind it was refreshing
I have a dentist appt this morning at the time I usually call the Canopy of Neighbors members.I did tell them last Mon,I would call them on Tues instead.The last time this happen,I got a few phone calls asking where I was
I'll be walking to/from dentist office which is 6 blocks from my apt building,the sun is outwill be a refreshing walk though cold temps near 30
The rest of my day read NYT,my book,after dinner tackle daily NYT crossword puzzle.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm baby sitting my two grandgirls (8 and 5) while my daughter is out of town taking a mandatory nursing class.  Whatever stamina I had raising 6 children in my 20's and 30's has gone south.  I managed to get them off to school this AM, but after oatmeal, 2 cups of coffee, chocolate, water, toast with butter/honey and several Youtube dance videos, I am still having trouble getting going! >.<


----------



## MarciKS

going to the dr here in about an hr & a half or so.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sheets are in the washer.
All the sunshine is  showing all the cobwebs & dust under things.
Time to start Spring cleaning?


----------



## Chet

Doing as little as possible today. Took a long walk yesterday to burn off some energy. Weather got cold so can't do much outside but the sun is out which is a plus. Probably just putter around.


----------



## hollydolly

I'd like to take a walk or exercise in the garden, but it's raining so I can't... instead I'm clearing up my computer files...


----------



## Pappy

Today is honey do day. Got to start getting so many things done that have back up inside and outside the house. Weather is better now so work outside can be started. Florida room has some mold that needs to be taken care of and I need to clean out my shed. Lawn needs fertilizer and so on. Maybe if I keep telling you what needs to be done, I’ll loose interest.


----------



## Happy Joe

Accumulating and organizing income tax information.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72

I am going to go for my walk, doing laundry, took care of puppy, the usual daily stuff.  Yesterday drove to the store for the first times in months.  Sore hip did much better than expected and I didn’t have any additional issues with it.

Husband got his panties in a twist and decided not to talk to me all day, , why he thinks that’s a punishment instead of a blessing I have no ideal.  Anyway, closed himself in room all day so rather than disturb his childish fit, I drove myself.  Was so nice to shop by myself.


----------



## Irwin

I have to go shovel all that frickin' snow after I drink a few cups of coffee.


----------



## katlupe

I haven't done much of anything today. Cleaned the bunny cage, made breakfast and put away dishes and Nuwave oven that I cleaned yesterday. Moving photos from one external hard drive to the new one. Trying to get a lot of files off this computer in anticipation of getting a new computer. Did some work on my website too. Now I am getting ready to take a walk outside to the dumpster. It looks nice out but it is cold.


----------



## SetWave

Ran around town getting things done; store pickup, bank, wave check.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, we decided we would not eat at a dine in restaurants, but take out from cheaper places has become nasty and boring. So, , changed our minds.  One year of eating at home, today we went to Olive Garden.  Got there as soon as it opened.  Got lunch.  Left.

Was better than we remembered, , yummy.  Reduced menu options, only two other groups eating so early, food was served fast.  Then we went to the mall.  Was fairly empty.  Wanted to check out the movies and no-new movies playing so that answered that question.  This was an older mall and won’t go to it again as it only has smaller teen like stores now.

It was in the process of changing when Covid hit.  Then went to Costco as husband was out of snacks, a major crisis.  .  Lastly to Petsmart, Bella was out of dog food, now that is a crisis!  Bought puppy food, and Bella snacks.

Most shopping we’ve done in one day in a year plus.  Felt good to get out, felt good to have a nice lunch out, and felt safe as we have had our vaccines.  Wore masks except when eating.


----------



## Jules

Made the worst muffins, maybe any food, ever.  I had all the items out and was supposedly organized.  The only organization was putting everything away, even if I didn’t use it.  Leaving the sugar out is less than healthy when no one can eat them.  Blah.  

Laundry, daily walk and two very long phone calls to catch up with friends and family.


----------



## MickaC

What did i do today.......been floating on cloud 9 for the past few days.
Long distance relationship may not be long distance for very long any more.
3500 klm away.
My love of my life has come out a early retirement and resumed his trucking career......truckers are considered essential.
So he's able to cross borders without issues.
Today he signed his contract, and if his truck is ready, was to get access to it......made arrangements to sell his house.....and possibly he might be driving right now. He's driven for 25 years, he's hoping to get runs in Manitoba.....and if he can, just drive within Manitoba.
After doing the Covid distance thing for too long, we'll be starting our life together sooner than planned.
So this will keep me busy for many days to come.....floating in the clouds.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Made the worst muffins, maybe any food, ever.  I had all the items out and was supposedly organized.  The only organization was putting everything away, even if I didn’t use it.  Leaving the sugar out is less than healthy when no one can eat them.  Blah.
> 
> Laundry, daily walk and two very long phone calls to catch up with friends and family.


Use a sugar substitute makes them still sweet.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> What did i do today.......been floating on cloud 9 for the past few days.
> Long distance relationship may not be long distance for very long any more.
> 3500 klm away.
> My love of my life has come out a early retirement and resumed his trucking career......truckers are considered essential.
> So he's able to cross borders without issues.
> Today he signed his contract, and if his truck is ready, was to get access to it......made arrangements to sell his house.....and possibly he might be driving right now. He's driven for 25 years, he's hoping to get runs in Manitoba.....and if he can, just drive within Manitoba.
> After doing the Covid distance thing for too long, we'll be starting our life together sooner than planned.
> So this will keep me busy for many days to come.....floating in the clouds.


Oh wow..... fantastic news Micka...  all loved up.... ...don't forget us when your handsome knight moves in, will you ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Oh wow..... fantastic news Micka...  all loved up.... ...don't forget us when your handsome knight moves in, will you ?


She is not going to forget us.  Where can she share all the details but here ?


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly @Aneeda72 
Thanks girls......will never forget any of you.....this is where my family and friends are.
Will always keep posting.
Move in is a ways away......but hopefully virtual time will be replaced with physical time.


----------



## MarciKS

*having coffee at the moment. i gotta get a check in the mail to the landlord & pay my electric bill. not sure what else will come in today's mail.

pondering the idea of some toast. not sure yet.

i'm working on a new project on my animal crossing game. i'm trying to make a spring break like section with a tiki bar. some of the folks that play this game are extremely creative. someone made a huge castle. the possibilities are almost endless.

edit: gotta order a few things from the supermarket as well.*


----------



## Liberty

Digging up some old and beautiful red lilies to pot for my "soul" daughter and granddaughter, who are coming on the 25th.  Also deciding what special dessert to make for them.


----------



## Happy Joe

Visit the tax preparer  then get groceries.

enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly

Just spent the last hour or so emptying all the fridge shelves, cleaning all the inside within an inch of it's life, and laying the new pastel coloured shelf liners I bought the other day . It makes little difference to the colour inside the fridge despite them being rainbow coloured ,, but it'll make it a lot easier to clean the inside of the fridge in the future rather than hauling out shelves  everytime...


----------



## Aneeda72

Rearranging the kitchen cabinets, , while Queen Bella has her own drawer she does not have a shelf.  She complained yesterday, or maybe that was my husband, hard to tell the babies apart sometimes .


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Just spent the last hour or so emptying all the fridge shelves, cleaning all the inside within an inch of it's life, and laying the new pastel coloured shelf liners I bought the other day . It makes little difference to the colour inside the fridge despite them being rainbow coloured ,, but it'll make it a lot easier to clean the inside of the fridge in the future rather than hauling out shelves  everytime...


Copycat, I decided to clean the fridge as well since I am in the kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Copycat, I decided to clean the fridge as well since I am in the kitchen.


ha...I did mine first..nananana...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ha...I did mine first..nananana...


You POSTED first, I did mine first.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Just spent the last hour or so emptying all the fridge shelves, cleaning all the inside within an inch of it's life, and laying the new pastel coloured shelf liners I bought the other day . It makes little difference to the colour inside the fridge despite them being rainbow coloured ,, but it'll make it a lot easier to clean the inside of the fridge in the future rather than hauling out shelves  everytime...


I've never seen refrigerator shelf liners...only cupboard ones!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> I've never seen refrigerator shelf liners...only cupboard ones!


----------



## Liberty

WOW...love 'em Holly.  Going to see if I can find them.  Was just looking at having to take the glass shelves apart to clean underneath them.  Bummer.

Thanks, gal!


----------



## hollydolly

This is Amazon UK where I got them.. probably got the same on the .com site...

You get 12 in the pack, 4 blue, 4 green, 4 pink...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07NTX3HFX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> This is Amazon UK where I got them.. probably got the same on the .com site...
> 
> You get 12 in the pack, 4 blue, 4 green, 4 pink...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07NTX3HFX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wonderful...ordering them STAT!  Thanks again, so much!


----------



## Dd114

Good Day All!  Today I am sorting sports cards in my collection and getting some ready for my program.  I supply sports cards to children who are underprivileged or suffer from anxiety/depression.  I know when I was young sports cards have me an outlet and seemed to make everything ok.  And it still does for me today.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far have   went to Walmart & picked up a few things.

Stopped at CVS to pick up medication,, got my first shingle shot.
Last stop was library ,, renewed my card & got  some books,,,yaaaa.

Now to make lunch.
Plan on  running  vacuum  on upstairs carpet this afternoon..


----------



## Pappy

Starting to clean out spare bedroom for my sons visit next month. For the -last year, anything and everything has been thrown in there. Clothes, extra groceries, etc. Worked for about an hour then my back decided it had enough.


----------



## Glowworm

Went for a short "walk" after lunch with my GF along the lake but it was slow hard work


----------



## MickaC

Okay, girls, you know who you are.....
About this cleaning thing.....
Decided to give the shower downstairs, a good scrub, didn't really need it, but nice and fresh now, replaced the shower curtain.
Can't let myself get behind you girls......don't get too carried away.
Next, the fridge.....i have rubbermaid mat things on my shelves in the fridge.....easier on the glass in case something gets set down too hard.
I do love the runners you posted.


----------



## katlupe

Waiting for my bf to get here to take me to my doctor's appointment.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Okay, girls, you know who you are.....
> About this cleaning thing.....
> Decided to give the shower downstairs, a good scrub, didn't really need it, but nice and fresh now, replaced the shower curtain.
> Can't let myself get behind you girls......don't get too carried away.
> Next, the fridge.....i have rubbermaid mat things on my shelves in the fridge.....easier on the glass in case something gets set down too hard.
> I do love the runners you posted.


We are on the same page, buying a new shower curtain liner when I get the MONEY Wednesday, .


----------



## Furryanimal

Just watched India lose to England


----------



## Aneeda72

Furryanimal said:


> Just watched India lose to England


Ok, .


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> Okay, girls, you know who you are.....
> About this cleaning thing.....
> Decided to give the shower downstairs, a good scrub, didn't really need it, but nice and fresh now, replaced the shower curtain.
> Can't let myself get behind you girls......don't get too carried away.
> Next, the fridge.....i have rubbermaid mat things on my shelves in the fridge.....easier on the glass in case something gets set down too hard.
> I do love the runners you posted.


Ordering matts similar to the ones Hollydolly posted...be sure to order 10 ft if you have a French door fridge.


----------



## Lee

Went thrift shopping and scored a brand new, and I do mean new pair of designer shoes for the grand sum of ten bucks. Tag still on for original price of $110.00

Doing paperwork, paying bills this afternoon.


----------



## bowmore

Since I got my second shot a few weeks ago, I feel comfortable volunteering at the local hospice today. I work with one on my neighbors repairing walkers, wheelchairs, and other medical appliances.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> We are on the same page, buying a new shower curtain liner when I get the MONEY Wednesday, .


shower curtain?... just get glass shower screen  and be done with it...


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Ordering matts similar to the ones Hollydolly posted...be sure to order 10 ft if you have a French door fridge.


remember there are 12 in the pack


----------



## PamfromTx

Laundry, cleaning the vegetable bins in the fridge.  Yep, those potatoes needed to go bye bye.  ​


----------



## J.B Books

Well my wife came home and told me I need to cook 5 corned beef briskets tonight!!
She (that means me) needs to make corned beef sandwiches for the volunteers tomorrow and it's St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> shower curtain?... just get glass shower screen  and be done with it...


I personally like shower curtains better.
Have the heavy vinyl, then pretty outside curtain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had to catch up with some chores today, including mopping the bathroom floor because some dirty water had come in via a leak from above me. The problem is in the process of being investigated and hopefully will be fixed soon. I loaded and ran the dishwasher and did a little straightening up. My son popped in for a brief visit this afternoon and we made our afternoon salat (prayer) together for the first time. We had a few laughs as we always do. I just updated the videos I have in my Plex media server. Now to see if the ones I added will play on my T.V. using the Plex app on my Roku.


----------



## Lee

Going to a little adjoining town where they have a bakery that has their famous Honey Dipped Donuts that people drive miles for....I got a craving for that little slice of heaven.


----------



## hollydolly

Just brought the bins in after they've been emptied...it's ffffreeezing out there... ...not got too much plans for today..hubs is at home today, he's continuing on with the installation of the new bathroom sink and vanity ..so there's a lot of hammering going on...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Just brought the bins in after they've been emptied...it's ffffreeezing out there... ...not got too much plans for today..hubs is at home today, he's continuing on with the installation of the new bathroom sink and vanity ..so there's a lot of hammering going on...


Does that involve new plumbing or connecting to existing?


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Does that involve new plumbing or connecting to existing?


He's connecting new plumbing to existing plumbing...


----------



## Glowworm

Getting lunch ready between posts here


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> He's connecting new plumbing to existing plumbing...


Make sure he doesn't connect the cold tap to the hot water and vice versa


----------



## hollydolly

as long as you;re not having herrings, I'll have some , thanks muchly...


----------



## Glowworm

Pork fillet, potatoes au gratin and broccoli OK?


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Pork fillet, potatoes au gratin and broccoli OK?


Yum.....


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> as long as you;re not having herrings, I'll have some , thanks muchly...


So a recipe for Swedish pickled herrings is no go?


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> He's connecting new plumbing to existing plumbing...


LOL...thankfully he knows what he's doing... he was the one who fitted the original bathroom


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> So a recipe for Swedish pickled herrings is no go?


----------



## Happy Joe

Now that friends are receiving/have received their shots; I expect a couple may come over for talk, games, music and possibly a movie.
The increasing evidence & studies showing that a 3 foot seperation is little different in results from six feet increases my confidence.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> shower curtain?... just get glass shower screen  and be done with it...


Shower screen?


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I personally like shower curtains better.
> Have the heavy vinyl, then pretty outside curtain.


That’s what I have, once a year I buy a new liner


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Going to a little adjoining town where they have a bakery that has their famous Honey Dipped Donuts that people drive miles for....I got a craving for that little slice of heaven.


We get those at the Greek festival which was canceled last year due to Covid


----------



## Pappy

Getting ready to take the little woman to the podi podia.  . foot doctor.  Brave it out after and stop somewhere for lunch.


----------



## charry

Just came back from a drive with hubby.....Brighton,UK
We go to a parking bay  (Black Rock ) which has  lots of disabled bays, and they have benches and a loo there, 
It’s right on the seafront,  it’s very nice, we never got out of the car tho, it started to rain...
Sadly half the road was up, they are putting in all cycle paths here in the south.....

Back for lunch, now Hubbys napping ......

Hope your all having A nice Day ...


----------



## MarciKS

Had a rough night so likely just gonna nap off and on.


----------



## Aneeda72

Just made tuna fish salad, tuna, red onions, celery, sweet pickle relish, Mayo, tasted it, oh, so yummy, can’t wait for lunch


----------



## MarciKS

Aneeda72 said:


> Just made tuna fish salad, tuna, red onions, celery, sweet pickle relish, Mayo, tasted it, oh, so yummy, can’t wait for lunch


on my way. lol!


----------



## AnnieA

Trying to keep from blowing away this afternoon considering we're under a TORCON 9 (10 being the highest risk for tornadoes.)  Am trying to figure out where to put my 10' high, 21' long van!


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> on my way. lol!


I was going to send you a PM, but you must have them turned off @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS

Hold on Aneeda. I have it set special.


----------



## Liberty

*Repotting some of our "endless ivy" that hangs two stories down all along the back of the house (inside).  Really cleans the air good. The house hardly ever gets dusty!

*


----------



## AnnieA

How beautiful @Liberty !


----------



## Sliverfox

Have a lot of phony  flowers stuck behind a rocker in my bedroom.
Time to  down size.


----------



## Liberty

AnnieA said:


> How beautiful @Liberty !


Thanks AnnieA...we've had these hanging planters ever since we built this big old joint in '85.  
Actually, they aren't hard to maintain.  Watering every two weeks and an occasional sticking in plant grow sticks keeps them pretty happy.  I take starts off some of the strong stems and stick them in water for a couple months, then replant a planter or two that might need it. 

Get a lot of comments from first time visitors and repairmen, of course...lol.


----------



## Glowworm

This morning we're going to go and look at electric wheelchairs/mobility scooters for me and after lunch we're going to the Swedish National Federation for the Blind for my GF to see about getting lessons to learn Braille and lessons in how to use a white cane as she now needs both. Taking a disabled taxi as I can't drive because I'm still in the neck and back brace


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> This morning we're going to go and look at electric wheelchairs/mobility scooters for me and after lunch we're going to the Swedish National Federation for the Blind for my GF to see about getting lessons to learn Braille and lessons in how to use a white cane as she now needs both. Taking a disabled taxi as I can't drive because I'm still in the neck and back brace


what an exhausting day you've got ahead of you... hope it's not too painful...


----------



## Lee

Bottling some Merlot today and grocery shopping. Guess which I look forward to more....grin


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> *Repotting some of our "endless ivy" that hangs two stories down all along the back of the house (inside).  Really cleans the air good. The house hardly ever gets dusty!
> 
> View attachment 155149*


Your plants are AMAZING.


----------



## MickaC

Today.......
Trying to make sense of my broken butt.
I posted before......back in beginning of January......bending over drying up after my shower, heard a crack.....pain ever since on the left side bottom.
It was getting better.....
Since a couple days ago, i was bending over, scrubbing the bottom part of the shower.....now my broken butt has moved over to my left side bottom.......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!
Got muscle relaxants yesterday, not sure they're helping.
Have an appointment with my doctor on Monday for the usual tests, etc.....see what he has to say.
So will continue pouting about my butt......it's a full time job.


----------



## PamfromTx

I did a super early run to the grocery store since hubby was unable to find any bottled water ~ yesterday.  I found some and other things.  I was at the grocery store at 6 a.m. !!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> This morning we're going to go and look at electric wheelchairs/mobility scooters for me and after lunch we're going to the Swedish National Federation for the Blind for my GF to see about getting lessons to learn Braille and lessons in how to use a white cane as she now needs both. Taking a disabled taxi as I can't drive because I'm still in the neck and back brace


My mother is going blind and I tried to find an organization to help her, but due to Covid they were shut down.  It’s frustrating.  She lives in a different state and my brother helps her out, but he let his diabetes get bad and now he has sight issues as well.   

Losing my sight has always been my biggest fear because I am afraid of the dark.  I almost never go out at night.  I have tumors on my left eye removed, but I can’t let them operate on the right eye for them, cause you can go blind if the surgery goes wrong.  Course you can go blind if you don’t have the surgery.   

Is your girlfriend doing ok or is she frightened?  I would be so scared.  You don’t have to answer.  My mother isn’t scared, just frustrated.  My brother using his sight problems as an excuse for doing less apparently but he’s not scared either.  His sight is still correctable with glasses.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Today.......
> Trying to make sense of my broken butt.
> I posted before......back in beginning of January......bending over drying up after my shower, heard a crack.....pain ever since on the left side bottom.
> It was getting better.....
> Since a couple days ago, i was bending over, scrubbing the bottom part of the shower.....now my broken butt has moved over to my left side bottom.......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got muscle relaxants yesterday, not sure they're helping.
> Have an appointment with my doctor on Monday for the usual tests, etc.....see what he has to say.
> So will continue pouting about my butt......it's a full time job.


I thought you went in for it already.  I wonder if it’s your SI joints.  I have never met a muscle relaxant that like me.  I refuse to take them.  They literally make me crazy.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today's big job is trying to figure out meals for the next several days, having made classic beef stroganoff yesterday, and making a run to the market for ingredients not at hand.  Frozen leftovers will definitely be part of the next rotation.  We're thankful to only have this as a to-do issue.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought strawberries yesterday so had strawberries on my pancake-yummy.  Also bought asparagus, going to make spinach, asparagus, tomato, Alfredo spaghetti for lunch.  My husband ate four tuna fish sandwiches, that I saw, yesterday.  Pretty sure there is hardly any tuna fish left.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yesterday rearranged my bedroom, and some of the living room as I thought I would get my stimulus money.  IRS said they sent it, bank says they don’t have it.  . I was going to go shopping, now I am just very very sad.  No shopping for me.  

Husband put my bedroom door back on my bedroom.  We had taken it off and covered the entrance way with curtains because I thought I would be able to get a barn door this summer for it.  That is not happening due to money and other pressing repairs, so door it back on.

I see the ortho surgeon today to once again discuss my needed hip surgery, and get my once a year knee X-rays.  I need to get going and take my walk.  Apparently I do not want to move


----------



## Pinky

Going over to Costco today .. if there's a big line-up, we'll go somewhere else. We double-mask these days.


----------



## Aneeda72

The bank put the stimulus money into my husbands account, this bank gets dumber every day.  Tried to blame it on the IRS.    Going to bank to get it put in my account and then shopping.  . Then doctor.


----------



## MarciKS

*wishing i could throat punch a few people at the fmla. been dealing with their bs all week. they're supposed to help not make matters worse.

got groceries ordered. waiting on those to get here & getting ready to get a 2nd cup of coffee & fire up the nintendo.*


----------



## SetWave

Packaging a few items to send a friend, then going to the post office.


----------



## AnnieA

Decluttering.  Yuk.


----------



## Jules

Remaking a batch of soup.  Fall through spring I make huge pots to freeze for DH’s lunches.  Yesterday I’d soaked the beans, added some canned tomatoes and some of the ingredients and then tasted it.  Beyond bitter.  After trying to take the bite off, even DH agreed it couldn’t be salvaged.  I think the issue must have been the teaspoon of celery seeds I’d added because of the cabbage I was adding at the end.  I use these in my coleslaw and there’s never been an issue.  At least I still have some of the ingredients chopped up.  

That’s two absolute culinary failures in two weeks.  I don’t normally have one per decade.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Remaking a batch of soup.  Fall through spring I make huge pots to freeze for DH’s lunches.  Yesterday I’d soaked the beans, added some canned tomatoes and some of the ingredients and then tasted it.  Beyond bitter.  After trying to take the bite off, even DH agreed it couldn’t be salvaged.  I think the issue must have been the teaspoon of celery seeds I’d added because of the cabbage I was adding at the end.  I use these in my coleslaw and there’s never been an issue.  At least I still have some of the ingredients chopped up.
> 
> That’s two absolute culinary failures in two weeks.  I don’t normally have one per decade.


I wonder if a bit of sugar would have cut the bitterness.


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> I wonder if a bit of sugar would have cut the bitterness.


Tried that and later added some more.  I even double checked the BB date on the can of tomatoes.  Good for another 6 months.


----------



## PamfromTx

Have an appointment with my family doctor later.


----------



## Aneeda72

My lunch came out delicious-it is so rare that I cook but it was easy to make.


----------



## Pollyanna

Saying hello 2 everyone


----------



## Pecos

That storm system that is moving across the South is supposed to hit this area today. Schools have already been closed because of expected high winds and possible tornados. I spent time getting our yard and patio ready. Our umbrella on the patio comes down easy enough, but getting it back up is a struggle. Having seen one tornado "up close and personal", they don't have to tell me twice to get ready.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> That storm system that is moving across the South is supposed to hit this area today. Schools have already been closed because of expected high winds and possible tornados. I spent time getting our yard and patio ready. Our umbrella on the patio comes down easy enough, but getting it back up is a struggle. Having seen one tornado "up close and personal", they don't have to tell me twice to get ready.


Hope you guys are ok,  let us know


----------



## Pinky

Pollyanna said:


> Saying hello 2 everyone


Hello, Pollyana  There is an Introductions link under "Community", where you can introduce yourself.


----------



## Furryanimal

Just watched England lose to India...


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> My mother is going blind and I tried to find an organization to help her, but due to Covid they were shut down.  It’s frustrating.  She lives in a different state and my brother helps her out, but he let his diabetes get bad and now he has sight issues as well.
> 
> Losing my sight has always been my biggest fear because I am afraid of the dark.  I almost never go out at night.  I have tumors on my left eye removed, but I can’t let them operate on the right eye for them, cause you can go blind if the surgery goes wrong.  Course you can go blind if you don’t have the surgery.
> 
> Is your girlfriend doing ok or is she frightened?  I would be so scared.  You don’t have to answer.  My mother isn’t scared, just frustrated.  My brother using his sight problems as an excuse for doing less apparently but he’s not scared either.  His sight is still correctable with glasses.


Thanks Aneeda. I guess it must be frustrating for you all if what my girlfriend is experiencing is anything to go by.


----------



## Glowworm

Got home just after five after a long and tiring day. Everything's good and we have a lot to consider now. Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts


----------



## Mr. Ed

I wish to report rain started last night and continues to do so at 2:30pm. Drove to an orthopedic doctor in Syracuse for an 8:20 appointment. It was a waste of time and gas for noninformation given. Drove directly to the grocery store and purchased whole milk vanilla Greek yogurt, they were out of nonfat vanilla Greek yogurt. 
2 bags of Spring Mix salad, 2 bags of tender leaf spinach, 2 cans of cranberry berries, 2 small cans of red beets. 1 can of sweet potatoes. I combine cans of vegetable, canned and fresh fruit with fresh spinach, add water, lime juice or lemon juice in a professional blender and I have a healthy smoothie of my design.


----------



## hollydolly

Supermarket shopping is all I've done today...  I hate supermarket shopping...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Supermarket shopping is all I've done today...  I hate supermarket shopping...


i do too. usually dillon's delivers within 2 hrs. today it was 3 1/2 hrs.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> i do too. usually dillon's delivers within 2 hrs. today it was 3 1/2 hrs.


trouble is, I like to see the quality myself, and get the longest dates... I do get a small grocery delivery occasionally, but for a big shop I prefer much as I hate it..to go myself..


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> trouble is, I like to see the quality myself, and get the longest dates... I do get a small grocery delivery occasionally, but for a big shop I prefer much as I hate it..to go myself..


*i do too but they've been doing a fairly good job so far. right now i can't with the rib. putting the stuff away is chore enough.*


----------



## Jules

@Glowworm Did you have any success finding a new wheel chair?  Between you and GF, so many decisions.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> That storm system that is moving across the South is supposed to hit this area today. Schools have already been closed because of expected high winds and possible tornados. I spent time getting our yard and patio ready. Our umbrella on the patio comes down easy enough, but getting it back up is a struggle. Having seen one tornado "up close and personal", they don't have to tell me twice to get ready.


Our big weather event never happened. The rain and high wind never materialized and the kids in our county got a day off from school with nice sunshine. The temp went up to 75F and everyone enjoyed themselves. Weather guessing is not an exact science, but they were way, way off this time.


----------



## Pecos

I did spend some time scrolling through photos of Capital Rioters that the police are still trying to identify. I would say that I looked at over 200 photos on line. These people sure didn't make any effort to disguise themselves and if enough people look through those photos they are going to be identified because they are pretty clear pictures.

I did not recognize anyone.

Now these are not "beauties" by any stretch of the imagination. If fact many of them are too ugly to be allowed to walk around in public, scaring dogs and little children, and causing sophisticated electronic equipment to malfunction.


----------



## Jules

That’s a relief that the storms missed you.  We were watching the views of the storms taken from space.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Our big weather event never happened. The rain and high wind never materialized and the kids in our county got a day off from school with nice sunshine. The temp went up to 75F and everyone enjoyed themselves. Weather guessing is not an exact science, but they were way, way off this time.


*we got the wind & the rain but no snow.*


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I did spend some time scrolling through photos of Capital Rioters that the police are still trying to identify. I would say that I looked at over 200 photos on line. These people sure didn't make any effort to disguise themselves and if enough people look through those photos they are going to be identified because they are pretty clear pictures.
> 
> I did not recognize anyone.
> 
> Now these are not "beauties" by any stretch of the imagination. If fact many of them are too ugly to be allowed to walk around in public, scaring dogs and little children, and causing sophisticated electronic equipment to malfunction.


It’s amazing how stupid these people were and how surprised they are to be arrested. Dumber than dirt, they are.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Thanks Aneeda. I guess it must be frustrating for you all if what my girlfriend is experiencing is anything to go by.


My mother is really frustrated as she is very deaf and, now with the macular degeneration, she has little vision left.  I do feel badly for her even though she is a terrible person, no one should have to deal with this.   My brother uses his lessened eye sight as an excuse to not visit her as often as he should.

His wife drives and has no vision problems.  Mother just wears everyone out as she is so mean spirited and nasty.  Always has been.  At 96 and in her condition we all wanted her to move to assisted living, but she refuses.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought you went in for it already.  I wonder if it’s your SI joints.  I have never met a muscle relaxant that like me.  I refuse to take them.  They literally make me crazy.


What are SI joints.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> @Glowworm Did you have any success finding a new wheel chair?  Between you and GF, so many decisions.


Yes thanks, I found several different solutions and got a lot of information so now I just have to sort through the pros and cons of each chair.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> What are SI joints.


Sacroiliac joint:  can cause muscle tension, pain, may inhibit mobility.  Pain is felt on one side of the lower back or buttocks and radiate down back of leg.

You can bend over and get stuck in a bent over position if this joint is messed up so you have to be careful.  I would check with your doctor and you can google on line of course.


----------



## DaveA

Sassycakes said:


> So far I've taken 2 naps today. I woke up at 2 am this morning and could not fall back to sleep until I finally did at 10 am. I slept for an hour and then took my second nap at noon for another hour.


My kind of day, Sassy.  I'm not too keen on waking up at 2 AM but I can handle a couple of naps if I really work at it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Off to get a shot in my lower spine, it’s so very, painful I hate getting them


----------



## SetWave

Aneeda72 said:


> Off to get a shot in my lower spine, it’s so very, painful I hate getting them


Hopefully the pain will . . . ease the pain.


----------



## MarciKS

Trying to get caught up in my video game. I've gotten behind because I tend to multitask in game then I got all this stuff going on. It's almost an ADD experience. LOL! Like Dora the fish..."I need to finish my beach project...Oh look! There's a new dress in the game shop! Ok now...what was I doing? Project...right....Oh look! Panda wants to chat. Project...Oh look I have mail!" It's endless. We had a major game update Wednesday night & a crap ton of products hit the shelves at the in game shop & I was shopping and running around in game all day. Got stuff laying all over the island willy nilly where I had to empty pockets and have left projects to do something else. 

Gonna try to get some of it handled today. Since I'm just sitting here and all.


----------



## 911

Just returned from the State Police Academy where I gave a 40-minute lecture on securing and protecting seized evidence.


----------



## hollydolly

Pollyanna said:


> Saying hello 2 everyone


Hi Pollyanna, welcome to the forum.. 

If you want to fill in your profile and introduce yourself.. you can do it here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## MarciKS

911 said:


> Just returned from the State Police Academy where I gave a 40-minute lecture on securing and protecting seized evidence.


How are you doing??


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Off to get a shot in my lower spine, it’s so very, painful I hate getting them


is it cortisone ?... I've had several of those over the years.. they always numb me first, and so I don't feel the  injection, the pain comes after the numbness wears off. Usually lasts about a week or 2 , but then I get about 18 months painfree.. 

Good luck chikadee.. I'd hate to have to get a painful injection...


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> Trying to get caught up in my video game. I've gotten behind because I tend to multitask in game then I got all this stuff going on. It's almost an ADD experience. LOL! Like Dora the fish..."I need to finish my beach project...Oh look! There's a new dress in the game shop! Ok now...what was I doing? Project...right....Oh look! Panda wants to chat. Project...Oh look I have mail!" It's endless. We had a major game update Wednesday night & a crap ton of products hit the shelves at the in game shop & as shopping and running around in game all day. Got stuff laying all over the island willy nilly where I had to empty pockets and have left projects to do something else.
> 
> Gonna try to get some of it handled today. Since I'm just sitting here and all.


Just so you have some idea...LOL!
This is me in my living room surrounded by tasks. I have a Nintendo Switch Lite...a Cinnamoroll jacket & Hello Kitty tee to wrap & gift to villagers. Flowers in the background to be planted so I can have a 5 star rating. I'm working on a spring break project for the beach on one side of the island plus a bunch of little ideas keep blooming here and there.  Then there's the second island...LOL!

And here in her little Hello Kitty dress...I added cat nose with whiskers later.


----------



## 911

MarciKS said:


> How are you doing??


Ugh! I am doing much better these days. I was put on a new steroid, along with Prednisone to calm the nerves in my brain. I'm being told that the nerves that are located deep into my brain are not acting normal. In other words, they are not receiving signals from other nerves that tells them when to work. (I don't know what I'm talking about. I don't understand any of this stuff.) I have a mild case of Dystonia, which causes me to lose my balance all of a sudden. The neurologists believe that taking these two steroids as  directed will get the brain activity back to normal. They seem to be helping. The doctors don't seemed real concerned about this, so I am guessing that things will get better. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Sacroiliac joint:  can cause muscle tension, pain, may inhibit mobility.  Pain is felt on one side of the lower back or buttocks and radiate down back of leg.
> 
> You can bend over and get stuck in a bent over position if this joint is messed up so you have to be careful.  I would check with your doctor and you can google on line of course.


Big thanks Aneeda.......that makes sense to me.....will check into it......and ask my doctor on Monday.


----------



## MarciKS

911 said:


> Ugh! I am doing much better these days. I was put on a new steroid, along with Prednisone to calm the nerves in my brain. I'm being told that the nerves that are located deep into my brain are not acting normal. In other words, they are not receiving signals from other nerves that tells them when to work. (I don't know what I'm talking about. I don't understand any of this stuff.) I have a mild case of Dystonia, which causes me to lose my balance all of a sudden. The neurologists believe that taking these two steroids as  directed will get the brain activity back to normal. They seem to be helping. The doctors don't seemed real concerned about this, so I am guessing that things will get better.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Don't over do it ok? *Hugs*


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:40,it was 28 but no wind,refreshing
The birds were chirping,they must know its the 1st day of Spring
My friend,Thora&I are going grocery shopping this morning.Our usual day is Friday but she couldn't go yesterday.
The rest of my day,taking couple walks on a beautiful,warm{50's} spring day.I bet I'll see alot of people out an about as well


----------



## Aneeda72

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk around 6:40,it was 28 but no wind,refreshing
> The birds were chirping,they must know its the 1st day of Spring
> My friend,Thora&I are going grocery shopping this morning.Our usual day is Friday but she couldn't go yesterday.
> The rest of my day,taking couple walks on a beautiful,warm{50's} spring day.I bet I'll see alot of people out an about as well


It was 67 here yesterday afternoon, bright and sunny, beautiful day


----------



## hollydolly

911 said:


> Ugh! I am doing much better these days. I was put on a new steroid, along with Prednisone to calm the nerves in my brain. I'm being told that the nerves that are located deep into my brain are not acting normal. In other words, they are not receiving signals from other nerves that tells them when to work. (I don't know what I'm talking about. I don't understand any of this stuff.) I have a mild case of Dystonia, which causes me to lose my balance all of a sudden. The neurologists believe that taking these two steroids as  directed will get the brain activity back to normal. They seem to be helping. The doctors don't seemed real concerned about this, so I am guessing that things will get better.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Oh Yikes... get well soon ...


----------



## hollydolly

Today we've been sawing up an old dead tree o/h chopped down, so we can get it to the tip tomorrow, along with our old vanity unit and sink that we removed from the bathroom this week... pretty cold out today...


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today......
Trying to keep my feet on the ground......it's going to be hard.
The love of my life will be leaving on his next run tomorrow morning.....to BC, will plan a rest stop here, middle of this week, if plans go right.
Did i mention......we actually never met in person......just on video.
Will do my usual chores, etc......and......try and land on the ground.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG... you've never met in person?.. did you meet online?.. oh wow, so you don't know how he walks or eats or sleeps or  anything?... wow!! this really is going to be a learning curve... you must keep us updated... it's like 90 day Fiancé...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> OMG... you've never met in person?.. did you meet online?.. oh wow, so you don't know how he walks or eats or sleeps or  anything?... wow!! this really is going to be a learning curve... you must keep us updated... it's like 90 day Fiancé...


This has been two years in the making.
Met on a senior/ friendship site.
We know a lot about each other, maybe more than meeting in person first.
He came out of an early retirement....for me....
Since the borders remain closed.....he decided to start trucking again.....because, can cross borders without issues.....otherwise, who knows when they will be open.
6ft 2".....blue eyes.....the kindest heart i've ever known.....is Dutch.....moved to Canada when he was 17......still carries an accent.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yesterday, I set up appointment for hip replacement, set up appointment for diagnostic mammogram, set up appointment for heart check up before major surgery, set up new appointment with pain management, and did a little shopping.

Got take out from our favorite Mexican restaurant as it as too busy to eat inside.  They got the order wrong and had changed chefs so way too spicy for me.  But husband, manned up, and ate it all .  Won’t get food from there again.  So sad.

Today, shopping.  YAY, I so love to shop, and since we bought a bunch of stuff for him, today is my turn.  Although I am buying stuff for the house.  Since I am still losing weight, I am kind of in between size-one size a bit too big, the other size a bit too small.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aneeda72 said:


> I took my usual morning walk , very windy outside so a bit difficult, but got it done. Getting ready to set my husband to doing some work outside, he is thrilled, .  But I want to give Bella a much bigger play area so she can run off her energy.


I just got back from a walk with my Bella...it was like playing dodge ball as I had to skirt others' dog poo...horse poo and Lord knows what else so I am aiming for a 'bigger play area' as well as I don't like this game of dodge ball!! Not my style at all! Now speed walking with me down the country road would work...gotta put my thinking cap on...too many distractions right now.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> This has been two years in the making.
> Met on a senior/ friendship site.
> We know a lot about each other, maybe more than meeting in person first.
> He came out of an early retirement....for me....
> Since the borders remain closed.....he decided to start trucking again.....because, can cross borders without issues.....otherwise, who knows when they will be open.
> 6ft 2".....blue eyes.....the kindest heart i've ever known.....is Dutch.....moved to Canada when he was 17......still carries an accent.


OMGOSH, I miss read the word trucking and, and, what the heck?-did she just write, oh, ok, *trucking*, ops.  . My mind reached out it’s little tiny arms and pulled itself out of the gutter.  

I have been married 50 years now to a man I dated a couple of times and wrote to for a year.  I thought he was wonderful.  I was mistaken.  Most of the time I now realize it was a HUGE mistake, and I try not to dwell on it.  Hindsight is not useful.  I was young and very stupid.

Not raining on your parade, just saying be very careful.  I always over worry cause I care.  Don’t hate me for my opinion.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGOSH, I miss read the word trucking and, and, what the heck?-did she just write, oh, ok, *trucking*, ops. . My mind reached out it’s little tiny arms and pulled itself out of the gutter.
> 
> I have been married 50 years now to a man I dated a couple of times and wrote to for a year.  I thought he was wonderful.  I was mistaken.  Most of the time I now realize it was a HUGE mistake, and I try not to dwell on it.  Hindsight is not useful.  I was young and very stupid.
> 
> Not raining on your parade, just saying be very careful.  I always over worry cause I care.  Don’t hate me for my opinion.  I hope it works out for you.


Thank you for your opinion, Aneeda, appreciate your sharing.
In today's world...one has to be on the guard.
Since my divorce almost 5 years ago.....have been approached by some.....didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what they wanted......cook, housekeeper, body in the house so they're not alone, and the obvious.
Shut the door on those......spent almost half my life with someone that needed a mother and raised......what i needed did not matter.
In time, i was realizing that he led me to believe he was someone he was not.
By that time, a split would have left me with half his debt.....no assets.....so i stuck it out for far too long......i know.....can't go back.
In our 2 years in the making with my Love now....we've covered a lot....meeting is next....i see it going very well.....BUT nothing is written in stone.
P.S. ...... He TALKS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pecos

My wife is grooming the two Bichons today, that takes several hours and saves big $$. She is very good at it.

I cooked breakfast, cleaned up the kitchen and am digging out the hummingbird feeders so that I can welcome the Spring migration of Ruby Throated birds in the next few days. This afternoon I will take a walk.

Later this evening, I will be grilling a couple of small steaks and start looking for our evening movie on the Roku.

Otherwise, it is another very slow day in COVID land.


----------



## cookiei

Went grocery shopping for the first time in 4 weeks.  It was the longest without buying groceries/food in my life.  And I didn't go anywhere during those 4 weeks.  I usually buy groceries every week or every other week.


----------



## moviequeen1

A strange thing happened 5 min after Thora&I were in the grocery store,the power went off,the backup generator went on. It was weird walking in a darkened store,luckily there were a few lights on,I knew where my favorite items were.A few customers were using their phones which had flashlights.We were out of the store in 20 min


----------



## Pappy

A rather quiet day in the Pappy household. I finally unhooked two old cracked hoses that have been hanging on the side and back of the house. The sun raises heck with rubber hoses. Will get some new ones when I get over to Ollies this week.


----------



## hollydolly

cookiei said:


> Went grocery shopping for the first time in 4 weeks.  It was the longest without buying groceries/food in my life.  And I didn't go anywhere during those 4 weeks.  I usually buy groceries every week or every other week.


My hatred of grocery shopping is well documented here, so when the pandemic hit, I bought another larder style freezer, which meant we now had a chest freezer as well.. as a half freezer on the fridge.
I bought a set of industrial shelving, and created a larder in the Barn for canned goods.. so I could keep away from potential infection in the supermarkets, but the beauty of it now is that I only need to go shopping every 4 weeks.. and even then I only have to get a 1/4 of what I would have bought pre -pandemic since having the extra storage


----------



## Sassycakes

Today has been a strange day for me. I had to go to the pharmacy to pick up my medicine. As I was walking through the store someone called out "Aunt Barbara" I looked around and a woman was running towards me. I didn't recognize her. I don't know how she recognized me with my mask on. She said, "Aunt Barb it's me, Kathy."
I still didn't recognize her until she started talking. Before she married my nephew she was raped. Since both her parents worked she was afraid to be alone. So she came to stay with me for a couple of weeks. Then she married my nephew but the marriage only lasted 2 yrs. She divorced my nephew and we never saw her again.
She had been through so much trauma that she had a mental breakdown. For years we looked for her but never were able to locate her and neither were her parents. I was in total shock when I saw her. I hadn't seen her in over 20 years. She never married again and when she told me where she is living now I was surprised she wasn't far from where we just moved. We exchanged phone numbers and hopefully, we will get to visit. I'm still in shock.


----------



## dobielvr

Cranked up the music and started cleaning the house.  The kitchen, ridding the kitchen counter of all the ppwk I throw on it, folding clothes, making some food, and then enjoying my break time on the computer lol.

Afterwards, I'm planning on sitting outside on a lounge chair in the sun and reading all the magazines I've been saving.

First day of spring here in California......


----------



## Aneeda72

Raining hard this morning but went to shop at Target.  Bought a rug shampoo machine since husband, and Bella, track in mud, dirt, and poop on their feet-mostly husband.  A new pot with a stream rack in it, one curtain to match a curtain I bought last year .

A few groceries as there was a sign left on our door to contribute to the food bank, pick up today.  Put out most of everything I had, since I don’t keep much on hand, and bought replacement stuff for us.  It had been picked up by the time we got home.

A coat hanger for Bella’s leashes to put by the back door and other odds and ends that I wanted but could wait to get.  Spent 500 dollars, .  Money just flies away when you buy stuff.  Bought a couple movies for the boys.  Couple more toys for Bella.  Stopped at big mans store, he got four more shirts.

Bought take out, came home, ate, fed and bathroomed Bella, off to IKEA. Americans doing their patriotic duty, spending their stimulus.  OMGOSH me and everyone else in Utah.  They had what I wanted, one thing, but when we got to the checkout, yup, did not buy it and left.  Threw away our full of germs masks.

Lots of the under 2 group age in the store, stupid parents putting babies at risk.

Headed for Sams Club, husband doesn’t go when light turns green , I look over, he fell asleep at the stop light.  Mr. sit on his butt and never move anything but fork to mouth is worn out by shopping at a couple stores.  Told him to pull over and let me drive, he refused.  Then he drifts off, again, and almost hits another car.  Let me drive.  Nope, he refuses.  Rain has changed to heavy snow.

Got home alive.  He went to bed for nap . I went walking, in half rain half snow, to get my steps in.  Now my back, where I got the spine shot hurts, so putting ice on it.

And received my Amazon delivery.  *Bought a badge to sew on Bella’s harness, DO NOT PET, HANDLER BITES.  *


----------



## Pinky

Certainly not a particularly exciting day, but we did get out for awhile in the warmer temps, under sunny blue skies. Stopped in to pick up chicken shawarma and falafel to have for dinner. 

It's supposed to be warmer over the next few days .. we'll see!


----------



## Pollyanna

Spent a lot of time looking n here it's a nice big place


----------



## Chet

It is officially spring and the weather reflects it. I brought the bicycle up from the basement and cleaned the garage floor. Tomorrow will take the snow shovels down the basement and take the gas out of the snowthrower.


----------



## cookiei

hollydolly said:


> My hatred of grocery shopping is well documented here, so when the pandemic hit, I bought another larder style freezer, which meant we now had a chest freezer as well.. as a half freezer on the fridge.
> I bought a set of industrial shelving, and created a larder in the Barn for canned goods.. so I could keep away from potential infection in the supermarkets, but the beauty of it now is that I only need to go shopping every 4 weeks.. and even then I only have to get a 1/4 of what I would have bought pre -pandemic since having the extra storage


I don't mind grocery shopping.  It just happened that 4 weeks earlier I bought lots of apples because they were on sale.  I ran out of fresh vegetables so I used frozen.  Although I'm not a vegan I'd go crazy without produce after a few days.  I prefer fresh produce over frozen and rarely get canned food.  By the way on the 4th week the apples were still as good as the day I purchased them.


----------



## digifoss

Wife and I are taking care of grandkids today like we do every Saturday, every day actually.   I went to the gym for a couple of hours early this morning. Me and the kids cleaned the yard and I took the oldest one for a promised ride on the Honda motorcycle. Settling in to watch a movie now. Life is good.


----------



## jujube

This morning a friend and I took her dog to the beach.  It was a bit chilly and windy but wasn't supposed to rain.  First, I was picking up shells and got splashed by a wave....jeans wet to the knees.  Then it started raining (remember....it wasn't supposed to rain....) and we had a long walk back to the car.  Then a drive back with a wet dog.  We stopped and had lunch out on a deck overlooking the river.  My legs were so wet and cold I thought they were going to fall off.  Came home and took a nap with a heating pad on my cold, dead, wet feet.

Y'know, it was a GREAT day for all that.  I got out of the house, breathed in a load of negative ions at the beach (which raise your mood), got to play with my doggy friend, got to spend time with my friend, had a good lunch (BBQ - yum!) and had a good nap.  

The waves were huge, the surfers were out and I got some lovely shells to do crafts with the little 'uns.

Yep, great day.


----------



## MarciKS

i have been heavily involved in video game projects. passing the time till i return to work.


----------



## Aneeda72

I went and bought a few more groceries, walked in the snow again.  Currently making potato salad as I could not find a store bought one I liked.  On my walk I found a neighbor’s dog had escaped the fence so banged on their door so they could get their dog.  He bites, , not getting another dog bite.

Still got to walk a little more.  Got towels folded.  All in all a good day as well.  Most of my stimulus money is spent, .


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> i have been heavily involved in video game projects. passing the time till i return to work.


what kind of video game?


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> what kind of video game?


it's called animal crossing new horizons. the setting used to be in a city. this game you start with a deserted island and build it up. i have pics in my diary of what i've been doing lately. 
A new day... | Page 11 | Senior Forums

(1) A new day... | Page 10 | Senior Forums

(1) A new day... | Page 8 | Senior Forums


----------



## MarciKS

plus today i used a virtual piano site to create my own town tune for my goth/spooky themed island i'm building.


----------



## Sliverfox

We took a long drive.
And we bought a  male Boston Terrier, puppy.


----------



## MarciKS

remind me not to go anywhere with you @Sliverfox or i may come home with a cat. lol!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> We took a long drive.
> And we bought a  male Boston Terrier, puppy.


YAY, I know you have been looking, so happy for you .  Now you must post all about him, including pictures.


----------



## Knight

Relaxing after completing the drain for  the new shower. Not an easy job but satisfying to know that slicing 4 feet of concrete & raising the shower base just enough to get the 8 degree drop I needed is done. The right hand base didn't align with the drain so I had to chose the left hand design. That meant cutting a channel from left to right.

Next was to reduce the drain adaptor from 2 inches to 1 & 1/1/2"  to fit the drain that was original in our home.  Tricky was getting the length, the elbows & sleeves to be exact for for the 4ft. length from base drain to the original home drain. 

next is getting the base 100% level front to back side to side. I'm already good since my base support structure is less than 1/8th bubble off 100% level. Shimming will take care of that. I'm in no hurry to get this done, taking my time and getting it perfect is the goal. 

Not to shabby for an 80 year old with only the use of one hand.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I am watching movies on Netflix and also going to have some dinner not too long from now.


----------



## Lakeland living

A two coffee morning here, walk with the dog for about an hour. Show off likes to run over the top of the piles of snow , now ice.
Two hours straightening out the wood shed, filled the wood box inside and then cut up and split a whole lot of kindling.
   Took a break, into town to catch a couple of stores before they close now home...
   Fire is lit, -1 out there now, feet are up. Hot chocolate with a little shot looking at the darkness as it moves in.
    A nice day for me, all went well. Life is good here....


----------



## tbeltrans

Finally today I got around to replacing the battery in my laptop.  I purchased it some time ago in anticipation of that day when the battery would no longer hold a charge, but kept putting it off until it no longer holds any charge at all.  

I prefer to do these things myself because it is far less expensive since no jacked up labor charge is involved and I can buy the proper Dell OEM battery at discount prices online, but then I have to take the laptop apart to replace the battery, put it all back together, and test it.  That takes about 45 minutes, so I guess it isn't too bad and the money I save makes it well worthwhile.

Tony


----------



## Dana

Today is deliveries day...groceries, office supplies and plants. Having chocolate croissants and coffee while I wait


----------



## Furryanimal

Had a delivery from Iceland minus the bread,so I went to town and bought stuff I wasn’t going to get,including weed killer which is apparently on the list of essential items...


----------



## Glowworm

Furryanimal said:


> Had a delivery from Iceland minus the bread,so I went to town and bought stuff I wasn’t going to get,including weed killer which is apparently on the list of essential items...


Why do you order stuff from Iceland, the delivery time must be horrendous?  You obviously have shops in Wales because you can buy bread and weedkiller there so why have the rest sent all the way from Iceland?


----------



## Furryanimal

Glowworm said:


> Still going through the different options for my girlfriend and me
> 
> Why do you order stuff from Iceland, the delivery time must be horrendous?  You obviously have shops in Wales because you can buy bread and weedkiller there so why have the rest sent all the way from Iceland?


I recommend them if you are ever here...


----------



## Pappy

Going for my first therapy session. Having balance problems and they are going to try a few things that should help.


----------



## Glowworm

Pappy said:


> Going for my first therapy session. Having balance problems and they are going to try a few things that should help.


Good luck!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:45,it was 45 already,no wind was refreshing.I'm wearing my capri pants today
I have my annual eye exam this morning at 9 I'll remember to bring my sunglasses.I forgot to bring them last yr when I walked out of the office,it was really bright outside
The rest of my day take couple walks since its going to be another beautiful/warm spring day here in WNY


----------



## MickaC

Doctor appointment this morning.
Medication renewals.......talk about my broken butt, which i'm getting so done with.....he'll order my usual 6 month tests, that i haven't had since Covid.
@Aneeda72 .......will ask him about that joint you mentioned.
Have to get Noah's dog food at the vet, and some treats.......get a new extension shower rod, mail, grocery store.
So much for the morning.


----------



## Pecos

Pappy said:


> Going for my first therapy session. Having balance problems and they are going to try a few things that should help.


Good luck, it seems that there are many things that can cause it and I have sampled several of them. Ear issues and several medications will do it o me.


----------



## Pappy

Pecos said:


> Good luck, it seems that there are many things that can cause it and I have sampled several of them. Ear issues and several medications will do it o me.


I’ve always thought my meds have something to do with it, but the doctors don’t think so. Must be true then.. yeah.
VA paying for therapy so I’ll take advantage of it.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post,all went well at eye doctor
When I came home,called Super Cuts hoping to get an appt some time this morning. I got one at noon.I took the bus,to 'kill time' went to the $ store located across the parking lot,bought couple of items
I have natural curly hair,last time I had it cut was in Sept,was getting too long for me,they always do a great job,it feels so much better
After lunch,sat in our community garden in the back,a couple chairs were already out,2 other residents joined me for 45 min,devine!


----------



## MarciKS

puttering around the internet & playing video games & drinking coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watching tv, talking to the pets, chillin.


----------



## Chet

Spring has arrived; temperature at 70 F and sunny. I got the lawn mower ready. I checked the oil, cleaned the air filter and gassed up.

Also took the bicycle for a spin around the neighborhood after pumping up the tires. Folks are out cleaning yards, walking and talking with neighbors. I saw crocus coming up and daffodils just emerging. Some guy took his 1980's era red convertible with top down for a ride.
Kids were out playing instead of home schooling. I knew it would happen.


----------



## Pecos

We got haircuts on the front porch from my wife's hairdresser. I got annual maintenance scheduled for our air/heating system, had a good walk, had a so-so nap, listened to music, and vented about a couple of things.


----------



## wcwbf

tomorrow (thru end of week) will be a period of repair on blacktop of apt complex parking lots.  we got emails (hope everybody read their's) indicating which areas to be worked on and that cars will be towed.  my section probably has the most parking spots, numbered for units and labeled for visitors... and maybe only about half used on any day.  

maybe planning skills improve as we age, but i KNOW i could have done a better job.    i'm now parked in a visitor spot maybe 50 yards or so away.  weather looks like mostly cooperating.


----------



## Pecos

Well, early this evening I tested our sprinkler system and I know what I am doing tomorrow.

Every year at the start of warm weather I have to do various repairs on our sprinkler system. Today's test tells me that this year is starting out much worse than I expected. I have four sprinkles that will have to be replaced and two of them will have to be dug up to get them out. I have four more sprinkle heads that are blocked by plant growth and will require pruning, and five more heads that require various adjustments. 

I don't think that I have all the parts I need on hand, so this whole project is going to take most of the day. If I show up cranky tomorrow, please cut me some slack.

I am not convinced that all these modern conveniences are really worth it.


----------



## mellowyellow

Watching the news - pictures of shattered people who have lost their homes and businesses to flood water.  Heart breaking stuff and it's still raining.


----------



## Dana

Baking Easter cakes today...they're in the oven and the smell around the house is very tantalizing


----------



## Dana

Pecos said:


> Well, early this evening I tested our sprinkler system and I know what I am doing tomorrow.
> 
> Every year at the start of warm weather I have to do various repairs on our sprinkler system. Today's test tells me that this year is starting out much worse than I expected. I have four sprinkles that will have to be replaced and two of them will have to be dug up to get them out. I have four more sprinkle heads that are blocked by plant growth and will require pruning, and five more heads that require various adjustments.
> 
> I don't think that I have all the parts I need on hand, so this whole project is going to take most of the day. If I show up cranky tomorrow, please cut me some slack.
> 
> I am not convinced that all these modern conveniences are really worth it.


_I have a great sprinkler system...but prefer to water the front garden by hand, gives me an opportunity to catch up with the neighbourhood gossip from people passing by_


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching the news, mass shooting in Boulder, Colorado


----------



## MarciKS

Aneeda72 said:


> Watching the news, mass shooting in Boulder, Colorado


Where at did they say?


----------



## Keesha

Spent the first day of my husbands retirement getting my eyes tested, picked out new glasses  ( it’s been 4 years since my last ones ) and took our girls for a lovely walk on a beautiful day.


----------



## Dana

Dana said:


> Baking Easter cakes today...they're in the oven and the smell around the house is very tantalizing



A cake update! They are out of the oven...they look yum, I have made a midget one to eat today, got to see if it passes the taste test , who's coming over for a slice? Now the question is, there is a layer of marzipan in the middle, should I put a thin layer on top as a decoration or icing...big decision


----------



## Pecos

Dana said:


> A cake update! They are out of the oven...they look yum, I have made a midget one to eat today, got to see if it passes the taste test , who's coming over for a slice? Now the question is, there is a layer of marzipan in the middle, should I put a thin layer on top as a decoration or icing...big decision


Well save a slice for me and yes a thin layer of the good stuff on top works for me.


----------



## Pecos

mellowyellow said:


> Watching the news - pictures of shattered people who have lost their homes and businesses to flood water.  Heart breaking stuff and it's still raining.


Mother nature is not giving us a break lately. Your heart has to go out to these people.


----------



## Keesha

Midget Easter cakes? Lol


----------



## Furryanimal

I’m getting my first haircut in eight months......losing that covid hippy look....


----------



## RnR

Listening to and watching the relentless rain yet again, 5th day now here on the Gold Coast Queensland. So much flooding in Australia right now with parts of New South Wales receiving 75% of their annual rainfall in just 1 week. Feeling for those who've lost everything. Luckily at the moment I'm OK at my place.
_
Reminds me of "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner,” by Samuel Taylor Coleridge "Water, water everywhere ..."_


----------



## Dana

Pecos said:


> Well save a slice for me and yes a thin layer of the good stuff on top works for me.


I've saved 2 slices for you & Mrs Pecos


----------



## Dana

Keesha said:


> Midget Easter cakes? Lol
> View attachment 156098



Now that's what I need to decorate my large Easter cakes...get over here fast wth those


----------



## Keesha

Dana said:


> Now that's what I need to decorate my large Easter cakes...get over here fast wth those



Momma cake.


----------



## Pecos

Dana said:


> I've saved 2 slices for you & Mrs Pecos


LOL, We are on our way.


----------



## Keesha

RnR said:


> Listening to and watching the relentless rain yet again, 5th day now here on the Gold Coast Queensland. So much flooding in Australia right now with parts of New South Wales receiving 75% of their annual rainfall in just 1 week. Feeling for those who've lost everything. Luckily at the moment I'm OK at my place.
> 
> _Reminds me of "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner,” by Samuel Taylor Coleridge "Water, water everywhere ..."_


So glad you are ok. That’s truly devastating. I’m so sorry this is happening. I send my thoughts and prayers your way. That’s horrible.


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> the first day of my husbands retirement


Congratulations to your husband.  Once he gets the hang of it, he’ll wonder how he ever had time to work.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:40 it was already 45 outside,no wind quite refreshing
This morning,will be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are.I couldn't do it yesterday since I had my annual eye appt
This afternoon,I'm taking my next door neighbor,Pat outside for a short walk,she will be using her walker,we won't go far. Its going to be another nice spring dayYesterday her aide took her for a walk as well.Pat doesn't get out much,taking advantage of the nice weather


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> Where at did they say?


Yes, and much later announced ten were killed.  I am sure you can watch it on the news.  Don’t want to talk on this thread.


----------



## JonDouglas

What I am doing today is catching up on what didn't get done yesterday, which was a most frustrating day .  I waited around all morning for a Spectrum technician to come and fix our upstairs TV cable problem.  This was the 4th time someone was coming out, the first three having failed to fix the problem.  Well, the guy showed up around noon and worked for several hours, changing out the tuning adapter in the process.  He finally gave up and said he couldn't make it work.  He said he would call his supervisor and then left, leaving a trail of apologies.  After waiting around for a supervisor to call, which never happened, I went into look at the wiring.  Lo and behold, the wiring between the tuning adaptor and DVR was all wrong.  It seems the technician had trouble understanding the difference between "cable in" and "cable out".  I changed the cabling and, voila, every thing worked after nearly a month of trying to get them to fix it.  I do have to give Spectrum credit for finally replacing the old tuning adapter box, which probably shit the bed after the last, brief power outage and spike.

Now, as for today; I do my normal Tuesday light grocery shopping and then go riding like I'd planned to do yesterday.  The TV works, the weather is superb and it is a great day.


----------



## MarciKS

*Just waking up. Listening to coffee perk. Propping eyelids open. Blah Blah Blah*


----------



## Glowworm

It's been a lovely day so we sat outside nearly all day enjoying the sun. My gardener was here and did some tidying up and we talked about what we're gonig to have in the greenhouse etc.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm not sure what to do today.  I know one thing for sure, this gal isn't cooking today!   lol   Too bad that I can't go out and buy some granny panties.


----------



## MickaC

Besides my usual chores......cleaned the front windows in the living room.....now.....i have a riddle for you.....how long will it before the nose prints appear......any guesses.....might be a prize if you're close or right on......lol.
Trying to get the rust off of a so called rust proof shower rod....using CLR and a plastic scour pad......i guess it would be rust proof if the rod doesn't get wet.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Chilling after yesterday hike. Completed first yoga exercise, and cancelled tomorrow’s yoga appointment. Learning the importance of constant movement and fluidity.

I want to understand purpose and meaning of yoga poses and movement, body and spirit.


----------



## hollydolly

Forgot to mention on Sunday that we had to complete the census... it's the first time ever that it's been done online


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Forgot to mention on Sunday that we had to complete the census... it's the first time ever that it's been done online


Same here to my knowledge.


----------



## MickaC

RnR said:


> Listening to and watching the relentless rain yet again, 5th day now here on the Gold Coast Queensland. So much flooding in Australia right now with parts of New South Wales receiving 75% of their annual rainfall in just 1 week. Feeling for those who've lost everything. Luckily at the moment I'm OK at my place.
> 
> _Reminds me of "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner,” by Samuel Taylor Coleridge "Water, water everywhere ..."_


So sorry for what you're going through in your part of the world....Hope you will remain safe......seems like the world's devastation will not quit.


----------



## Dana

_Today I finished decorating my Easter Simnel cakes. There is a thick layer of marzipan in the middle and a very thin layer on top.

According to tradition, there are 11 marzipan balls on the cake to represent the disciples who were faithful to Jesus, the missing one is Judas who is omitted from the cake_.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am getting a lot done, sometimes I just get a burst of get it done, I try not too, but it does happen.  Yesterday I rented the movie News of the World, been dying to see it and it’s been 20 dollars for forever.  Yesterday it was 6 dollars.  It Was GREAT!  Going to rewatch it today-get my money’s worth.


----------



## Dana

A collection of new plants arrived today for the conservatory. Lots of time spent deciding which plant goes where. Pure joy, after the ding dongs on the forum today....sigh...


----------



## Wren

A lovely sunny day, we took   bags of clothes and books to a huge charity warehouse, while there I replenished my stock of books  

After a drive through the countryside we decided to have  a full English breakfast at a beach cafe, so good to be out and about with my daughter, doing normal things again


----------



## Della

Went to the library yesterday, got home and saw a new e-mail saying the library is holding a book I ordered months ago, going back to the library today.  I don't do a lot but what I do is repetitive!


----------



## Della

MickaC said:


> cleaned the front windows in the living room.....now.....i have a riddle for you.....how long will it before the nose prints appear..


This was posted 23 hours ago so I'm guessing I'm way to late to get a bid in.


----------



## katlupe

I FINALLY forced myself to call a new dentist and now have an appointment in April. Proud of myself now that I did it. My plan for today is to clean the bathroom, take some stuff downstairs to my storage area, the regular daily chores and then back to work on my website and moving my photos. Nothing spectacular today.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's cloudy although not cold. Been  out in the garden trimming back some trees.. didn't take long but the chain on the electric chainsaw needs replacing , so just ordered a new one of those. Hubs fitted a new external extractor  flap vent replacing our old one.

Going to take the tree stumps and branches  to the recycle centre shortly.. won't take long....


----------



## Aneeda72

Dana said:


> A collection of new plants arrived today for the conservatory. Lots of time spent deciding which plant goes where. Pure joy, after the ding dongs on the forum today....sigh...


“ding dongs on the forum today”?  Interesting, hmm, well, there might be at least one “ding dong” on the forum today.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> “ding dongs on the forum today”?  Interesting, hmm, well, there might be at least one “ding dong” on the forum today.


did I miss something ?


----------



## JonDouglas

Been restoring old photos all morning,  Fixed a roast beef and cheese sandwich for lunch and will soon start working on tonight's dinner (with leftovers for several more dinners) - a tavern roast with egg noodle infusion (i.e., once the roast is falling-off-the bone done, the whole shebang will be pressure infused into egg noodles.   This is pretty much the same thing I do with Stroganoff and Bourguignon but wanted to try a different combination of ingrediants.  It will be tough to beat the Stroganoff (my favorite) but I'll try.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> did I miss something ?


Idk, but this comment about ding dongs made me wish I had a ding dong, not my favorite treat as I am not a big chocolate fan, but any port in a storm.


----------



## Glowworm

Oh ding dong, I thought it was My Ding-a-Ling


----------



## Sliverfox

Amusing the new pup.


----------



## MarciKS

On my video game there's going to be an upcoming event for a kimono parade. I designed a flyer for the guy to advertise it & made my own uchiwa fan & kimono. *Giggles* Eyes need a break so gonna go tackle that sink full of dishes & get some food.


----------



## Dana

Dana said:


> A collection of new plants arrived today for the conservatory. Lots of time spent deciding which plant goes where. Pure joy, after the ding dongs on the forum today....sigh...



_*Sometimes I forget I am not on an Aussie forum...so let me explain..."ding dong" refers to arguments.  Not to people, no jumping to conclusions !*_


----------



## Glowworm

Taking it easy with a sore arm - had our first Covid vaccine shots today woohoo!  Shot number two on 22nd April


----------



## MarciKS

Apparently not sleeping.


----------



## Dana

_Today met up with friends for yoga on the beach…went for a swim and afterwards had a seafood lunch, then walked back home. Had a shower and a nap. Feeling gooood…_


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk,it was noticeably cooler than it has been the past couple of days.It was 45 with a bit of wind,still refreshing,the sun was coming up
This week's 'road trip' with Mary,going to Kohl's looking for new purse,New Balance walking shoes,then to our favorite # store
The rest of my day before the rain comes,hope to get in a couple of walks


----------



## Aneeda72

Dana said:


> _*Sometimes I forget I am not on an Aussie forum...so let me explain..."ding dong" refers to arguments.  Not to people, no jumping to conclusions !*_


I didn’t notice any arguments, I noticed the usual disagreements during discussions, I noticed an attempt to turn a thread political, and I noticed later that the thread was closed.  This is somewhat normal for the forum, IMO, except the closing of threads.  But closing threads happens every now and then.

As for jumping to conclusions, jumping to conclusions happens pretty often, what people write is sometimes deliberately misunderstood in order to put forth another person’s, their, agenda, or what we write, since we are for the most part not professionals, can be miswritten or misinterpreted which adds misunderstanding.

Sometimes name calling occurs as people try and press their point on other people, so insistent on being right.  But arguments, , we are all friends here, we would never argue, would we?


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early morning walk,it was noticeably cooler than it has been the past couple of days.It was 45 with a bit of wind,still refreshing,the sun was coming up
> This week's 'road trip' with Mary,going to Kohl's looking for new purse,New Balance walking shoes,then to our favorite # store
> The rest of my day before the rain comes,hope to get in a couple of walks


An update,Mary called me this morning not feeling well,she apologized.I told her'lets try for next Weds', would bring her mail up to her door she thanked me. Every week,I give her my Thurs NYT when I'm done reading it except for the Arts Section.She loves reading it


----------



## Pinky

Picked up 6 Henning Mankell books from the library. Put them in order. Can't wait to start reading 

It was so warm today .. I wore an all-weather coat, but could have done with a light sweater. Saw a couple of people wearing shorts and sleeveless tees.


----------



## Ruthanne

I didn't get a whole lot done today but right now as we speak I am baking a ground turkey meatloaf.  I put a strip of ketchup on the top.  In an hour I'll see how good or how bad it turned out.  At least I got one thing done today.  Ah yes, walked the doggie, too and fed the pets.  Maybe tomorrow I'll start in on the Spring Cleaning I need to do...at least I'll try to after I get the vaccine.


----------



## Ruthanne

Glowworm said:


> Taking it easy with a sore arm - had our first Covid vaccine shots today woohoo!  Shot number two on 22nd April


I hope your arm will feel better real soon.  I'm getting the first vaccine tomorrow finally.


----------



## Aneeda72

Deep cleaned the kitchen, changed some drawers out, grocery shopped, colored, watched tv, made a salad for us, walked, took care of Bella, did far too much .


----------



## dobielvr

Went to physical therapy, then to get more lotto scratchers, told the cutie at the mini mart gas station that I was old enough to be his mother, but that he sure was cute lol!

Off to Kohl's for some new tennis shoes, haven't owned a pair in 20 yrs.  Then to the grocery store.
I'm pooped....should sleep good tonight.


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> Went to physical therapy, then to get more lotto scratchers, told the cutie at the mini mart gas station that I was old enough to be his mother, but that he sure was cute lol!
> 
> Off to Kohl's for some new tennis shoes, haven't owned a pair in 20 yrs.  Then to the grocery store.
> I'm pooped....should sleep good tonight.


No shoes at all for 20 yrs?????????????


----------



## MickaC

Other than usual chores......did pick up, picking stuff up that just got left wherever, went in their proper places.

I LOVE a window above the sink.....BUT.....they are a pain to clean.....cleaned it this morning......lets see, up on a short ladder, one foot on the counter, one on the ladder, one hand on the window frame for holding on, one hand left, used it to clean......did this set up twice.....one side, then the other side.

Welcome to being short.....short arms, short legs...... don't like ladders, don't like standing on the counter.......in otherwards, just plain chicken.

After all that......window looks great.

What a story this was.


----------



## dobielvr

MarciKS said:


> No shoes at all for 20 yrs?????????????


No tennis shoes for 20 yrs.  And I bought the same kind I bought back then.

I usually buy boots or flats, or sandals.


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> Other than usual chores......did pick up, picking stuff up that just got left wherever, went in their proper places.
> 
> I LOVE a window above the sink.....BUT.....they are a pain to clean.....cleaned it this morning......lets see, up on a short ladder, one foot on the counter, one on the ladder, one hand on the window frame for holding on, one hand left, used it to clean......did this set up twice.....one side, then the other side.
> 
> Welcome to being short.....short arms, short legs...... don't like ladders, don't like standing on the counter.......in otherwards, just plain chicken.
> 
> After all that......window looks great.
> 
> What a story this was.


I can relate.  I do the same thing when trying to clean my kitchen window.
Then outside, trying to balance on the step stool on uneven ground.  Just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> I can relate.  I do the same thing when trying to clean my kitchen window.
> Then outside, trying to balance on the step stool on uneven ground.  Just an accident waiting to happen.


Cleaning windows?  The rain or a hose cleans the windows on the outside, a curtain covers the windows on the inside.  Why on earth would anyone need to clean a window?  I am trying to remember if I’ve ever cleaned anything but a car window.  

Nope, I have not.  Wait, hmm, oh yeah, when the curtain is opened, and the window is opened, and a fly touches down on a window, and you hit that fly with a fly swatter; you might need to clean a spot on the window or just wait till the ants show up.


----------



## MickaC

dobielvr said:


> I can relate.  I do the same thing when trying to clean my kitchen window.
> Then outside, trying to balance on the step stool on uneven ground.  Just an accident waiting to happen.


And then there's the outside of the windows.
Every place i've lived, i have needed an 8ft step ladder, and holding onto dear life on the second step from top.....
There's people who do windows.....aren't there.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Deep cleaned the kitchen, changed some drawers out, grocery shopped, colored, watched tv, made a salad for us, walked, took care of Bella, did far too much .


lol..are you keeping up with me mi chica?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Other than usual chores......did pick up, picking stuff up that just got left wherever, went in their proper places.
> 
> I LOVE a window above the sink.....BUT.....they are a pain to clean.....cleaned it this morning......lets see, up on a short ladder, one foot on the counter, one on the ladder, one hand on the window frame for holding on, one hand left, used it to clean......did this set up twice.....one side, then the other side.
> 
> Welcome to being short.....short arms, short legs...... don't like ladders, don't like standing on the counter.......in otherwards, just plain chicken.
> 
> After all that......window looks great.
> 
> What a story this was.


Same here..window is above the sink..PITA to clean.. wobbling on a ladder, then step up onto the counter cuz I can't actually quite reach across from the ladder...


----------



## Glowworm

Definitely NOT cleaning windows. Waiting for G&T time - just under four hours to go.  Still nursing a sore arm from the vaccine jab. Girlfriend is out for the count with a bad headache from the jab.


----------



## Aneeda72

I continue to do my spring cleaning of the house and resist the urge to kill my husband, who right after I cleaned the entire kitchen, used every single surface that I had cleaned.  . I got my bed frame yesterday. 

Will be rearranging my bedroom, again, moving my computer that I just moved, and have husband get the bed frame set up.  Right now my bed is on a 20 dollar frame made to set a box spring and mattress on; the new bed frame has a headboard and a footboard.  While you can use a box spring, it is not necessary.

What I learned when I had my left hip replaced was my bed was far to high and it was so painful to get on and off the bed as you have to lift or slide your leg up.  I will put my mattress on my bed frame, no box spring, and it should work just fine.  I am going to try and repurpose my box spring as a raised bed in my garden.

Get it?  *Raised bed . *I woke up very witty.  . IMO.


hollydolly said:


> lol..are you keeping up with me mi chica?


This past week, just call me hollydolly2, cause while I can‘t keep up I am running a close second.  I had spinach a couple days ago, I am sure that’s the source of the problem.  Have to avoid that veggie in the future!!  @hollydolly


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Same here..window is above the sink..PITA to clean.. wobbling on a ladder, then step up onto the counter cuz I can't actually quite reach across from the ladder...


You need to stay off ladders and countertops, IMO, cause we  you and ladders are bad, countertops are worst.  Feet on the ground-rules for puppies and old people


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> You need to stay off ladders and countertops, IMO, cause we  you and ladders are bad, countertops are worst. Feet on the ground-rules for puppies and old people


who are you calling old ?? .....but you're right me and ladders are a bad combination...my balance has become quite affected in recent years, no idea why. I'll trip over a bus ticket these days


----------



## J-Kat

I have my haircut appointment in about 30 minutes.  Then a physical therapy evaluation at 1:00.  I've been doing a "purge and organize" of my kitchen area so will continue with that process.  I've already done the pantry, laundry area, and the utility room so just a couple of more things to do to finish.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> who are you calling old ?? .....but you're right me and ladders are a bad combination...my balance has become quite affected in recent years, no idea why. I'll trip over a bus ticket these days


You obviously missed the "puppies" reference.


----------



## Sliverfox

High winds this morning took out the electric service  for 7 hours today.


----------



## Glowworm

Almost 10.30 pm here so I'm off to bed in a little whhile. Girlfriend's already there. Nite nite all


----------



## MickaC

Did my usual chores first this morning....then after that, things seem to go downhill.
Still working on getting the rust of a shower curtain rod....soaking paper towel with CLR and wrapping it around the rod....letting it sit and go back to it with a plastic scrub pad.....repeat.....why don't i buy a new one.....can't find one that short other than one that's only about a 1/4 inch thick....that won't hold.
Because i always go full speed ahead.....coming upstairs with a container of dry dog food, no lid on it,made the basement stairs okay.....but tripped on the step into the kitchen, away i go and along with the dog food....Shaalee was the only one in the house, good thing, she stayed back....landed on my right knee and right arm and side.......that should be good for the knee replacement......have to learn to SLOW DOWN.
Morning over.
Much better afternoon......had a video call with the Love of My Life, for a couple of hours.


----------



## MarciKS

been napping today. worked a little on 2nd game island. currently eating animal crackers & trying to figure out what one gamer is saying. they have their own speak that i'm not privy to so it's like a foreign language to me. lol!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Did my usual chores first this morning....then after that, things seem to go downhill.
> Still working on getting the rust of a shower curtain rod....soaking paper towel with CLR and wrapping it around the rod....letting it sit and go back to it with a plastic scrub pad.....repeat.....why don't i buy a new one.....can't find one that short other than one that's only about a 1/4 inch thick....that won't hold.
> Because i always go full speed ahead.....coming upstairs with a container of dry dog food, no lid on it,made the basement stairs okay.....but tripped on the step into the kitchen, away i go and along with the dog food....Shaalee was the only one in the house, good thing, she stayed back....landed on my right knee and right arm and side.......that should be good for the knee replacement......have to learn to SLOW DOWN.
> Morning over.
> Much better afternoon......had a video call with the Love of My Life, for a couple of hours.


you sound like me with those types of falls. I'm always doing it. I did it the night before last. Hubs had just gone to bed maybe 10 minutes before, and he's asleep the minute his head hits the pillow and a tornado won't wake him.. but I started to come up the stairs holding my Ipad in one hand  and the Ipad holder in the other, and something else in the same hand , and missed my footing 3 or 4 stairs up, and just as you describe, whacked my right shin, left arm, and my bad knee... hubs opened his door, the noise of me falling woke him up, and he came to check on me ..and I hadn't cried out or anything, but the noise of me falling was so loud...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> you sound like me with those types of falls. I'm always doing it. I did it the night before last. Hubs had just gone to be maybe 10 minutes before, and he's asleep the minute his head hits the pillow and a tornado won't wake him.. but I started to come up the stairs holding my Ipad in one hand  and the Ipad holder in the other, and something else in the same hand , and missed my footing 3 or 4 stairs up, and just as you describe, whacked my right shin, left arm, and my bad knee... hubs opened his door, the noise of me falling woke him up, and he came to check on me ..and I hadn't cried out or anything, but the noise of me falling was so loud...


you're a bit of a klutz no?


----------



## Lewkat

Outside in warm weather, but fighting the high winds.  The gusts nearly lifted my off my feet.  The dog kept snorting when a gust hit.  March winds doth blow.  Beautiful weather otherwise.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> you're a bit of a klutz no?


no idea what that means ? does it mean clumsy ?...I think I must be  but it's only started in the last few years


----------



## Lewkat

That's exactly what it means, Holly, and sometimes even more so.  Think of a bull in a china shop.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> no idea what that means ? does it mean clumsy ?...I think I must be  but it's only started in the last few years


yes clumsy. do you feel it is age related? i misstep more now that i'm getting older so i have to be careful. otherwise i'll fall & break the other end of myself. lol!


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> yes clumsy. do you feel it is age related? i misstep more now that i'm getting older so i have to be careful. otherwise i'll fall & break the other end of myself. lol!


well definitely not a bull in a China shop. but I certainly am tripping and losing my balance much more than I ever have done in my life.. I have no idea why tbh. I do everything fast , walk fast, etc.. hubs says that's why, ..but I've always moved fast, doing 6 things at once, so nothing's changed there.. so Ijust don't know why it's happening now, I'm not old for my age if you see what I mean,  but if I have another fall like I did in the summer, I think I'll age 10 years...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> well definitely not a bull in a China shop. but I certainly am tripping and losing my balance much more than I ever have done in my life.. I have no idea why tbh. I do everything fast , walk fast, etc.. hubs says that's why, ..but I've always moved fast, doing 6 things at once, so nothing's changed there.. so Ijust don't know why it's happening now, I'm not old for my age if you see what I mean,  but if I have another fall like I did in the summer, I think I'll age 10 years...


you may have just have to slow down a little. i've had to. otherwise i crash into things.


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> well definitely not a bull in a China shop. but I certainly am tripping and losing my balance much more than I ever have done in my life.. I have no idea why tbh. I do everything fast , walk fast, etc.. hubs says that's why, ..but I've always moved fast, doing 6 things at once, so nothing's changed there.. so Ijust don't know why it's happening now, I'm not old for my age if you see what I mean,  but if I have another fall like I did in the summer, I think I'll age 10 years...


For a guy who surfed all his life my balance is shot. The last stumble and fall was terrible and I'm lucky no bones were broken. The bruising has finally subsided and the arm is once again useful but still hurts.
Word to the wise (and unwise dammit) BE CAREFUL!


----------



## PamfromTx

Laundry and other housework.   Exciting Friday evening. 

Looking in Amazon and Wayfair for a chest of drawers.   Didn't see anything that caught my eye.   It's for the g-nieces.


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> For a guy who surfed all his life my balance is shot. The last stumble and fall was terrible and I'm lucky no bones were broken. The bruising has finally subsided and the arm is once again useful but still hurts.
> Word to the wise (and unwise dammit) BE CAREFUL!


yes it's odd isn't it that the balance can go like that so suddenly really...?... but it looks like I have to start being extra careful and slow down._.and you too... _


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> yes it's odd isn't it that the balance can go like that so suddenly really...?... but it looks like I have to start being extra careful and slow down._.and you too... _


they say tai chi is good for that but i don't have the patience for tai chi.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> you sound like me with those types of falls. I'm always doing it. I did it the night before last. Hubs had just gone to be maybe 10 minutes before, and he's asleep the minute his head hits the pillow and a tornado won't wake him.. but I started to come up the stairs holding my Ipad in one hand  and the Ipad holder in the other, and something else in the same hand , and missed my footing 3 or 4 stairs up, and just as you describe, whacked my right shin, left arm, and my bad knee... hubs opened his door, the noise of me falling woke him up, and he came to check on me ..and I hadn't cried out or anything, but the noise of me falling was so loud...


Good gosh you both need to be more careful, I can not visit either of you in the hospital and when God asks me why I did not do my Christian duty, attending to the sick, I will have to blame Covid-19 and God will be like sure, it’s not like I haven't heard that excuse before.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes it's odd isn't it that the balance can go like that so suddenly really...?... but it looks like I have to start being extra careful and slow down._.and you too... _


If I get any slower, I’ll be dead


----------



## Aneeda72

SetWave said:


> For a guy who surfed all his life my balance is shot. The last stumble and fall was terrible and I'm lucky no bones were broken. The bruising has finally subsided and the arm is once again useful but still hurts.
> Word to the wise (and unwise dammit) BE CAREFUL!


Try ikea


----------



## Aneeda72

The bed took him all day but finally done.  Probably move the tv tomorrow so my walker can get through at the end.  Got to think about it a while and besides, I am tired.  Got a lot done today, what’s wrong with me, I am working too hard


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> yes it's odd isn't it that the balance can go like that so suddenly really...?... but it looks like I have to start being extra careful and slow down._.and you too... _


I only started feeling fright about ladders, height, a couple of years ago....and i'm 63 this year.....Holly, your a bit older than me, i'm feeling this started too early for me.....maybe partly since i have replacements in both knees....don't want those damaged.....and need both hips done.....not even going to talk about ceiling light fixtures needing bulbs changed and cleaned......top of the cupboards....will have to be a cold day in hell or get someone to do it.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> you sound like me with those types of falls. I'm always doing it. I did it the night before last. Hubs had just gone to bed maybe 10 minutes before, and he's asleep the minute his head hits the pillow and a tornado won't wake him.. but I started to come up the stairs holding my Ipad in one hand  and the Ipad holder in the other, and something else in the same hand , and missed my footing 3 or 4 stairs up, and just as you describe, whacked my right shin, left arm, and my bad knee... hubs opened his door, the noise of me falling woke him up, and he came to check on me ..and I hadn't cried out or anything, but the noise of me falling was so loud...


Certainly thankful that i don't do these trips in public......i'd look like i'm a big clutz.....but i guess i am, kinda.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee for sure......right now. After that, who knows???


----------



## Glowworm

Sitting outside right now with our morning coffee polluting the atmosphere. Our friend is coming later - with social distancing - to help my girlfriend


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> they say tai chi is good for that but i don't have the patience for tai chi.


Nor me, same with Yoga..I'm way too impatient for those...


----------



## Dana

.
Had a few of my girlfriends over for a swim...feasted on hot crossbuns and chocolates and catching up on who's doing what for Easter.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I only started feeling fright about ladders, height, a couple of years ago....and i'm 63 this year.....Holly, your a bit older than me, i'm feeling this started too early for me.....maybe partly since i have replacements in both knees....don't want those damaged.....and need both hips done.....not even going to talk about ceiling light fixtures needing bulbs changed and cleaned......top of the cupboards....will have to be a cold day in hell or get someone to do it.


Husband has both knees done and both hips but he cannot climb ladders because he let himself stiffen up after the surgeries.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Husband has both knees done and both hips but he cannot climb ladders because he let himself stiffen up after the surgeries.


After joint replacements......there's a lifetime of exercises to prevent stiffening up.....i do them daily.....only takes a few minutes a day.
Exercises after surgeries was, is an absolute must, and for the rest of your life.
It's not stiffness, or the replacements that bother me with ladders, just plain fright.....senior thing, i guess.
If one should fall and wreck any of those joints, was mentioned, is far more painful than the first ones.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> After joint replacements......there's a lifetime of exercises to prevent stiffening up.....i do them daily.....only takes a few minutes a day.
> Exercises after surgeries was, is an absolute must, and for the rest of your life.
> It's not stiffness, or the replacements that bother me with ladders, just plain fright.....senior thing, i guess.
> If one should fall and wreck any of those joints, was mentioned, is far more painful than the first ones.


Yup my hip is not stiff, but Mr. Know It All, can‘t be bother to either listen to me or the doctors.  Besides since he actually can’t climb a ladder it gets him out of doing any type of work that a ladder would need.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I only started feeling fright about ladders, height, a couple of years ago....and i'm 63 this year.....Holly, your a bit older than me, i'm feeling this started too early for me.....maybe partly since i have replacements in both knees....don't want those damaged.....and need both hips done.....not even going to talk about ceiling light fixtures needing bulbs changed and cleaned......top of the cupboards....will have to be a cold day in hell or get someone to do it.


Yes I'm 65...and always been very active, but after working 10 hours a day standing and walking on a concrete floor mostly  for several years, I damaged  my knees.. particularly my right knee... I had PT done on it for several months , even had an MRI done at Harley street, nothing major, wear and tear they said.. but then last summer I tripped over the back door step and landed on my face outside on an area which my o/h had recently laid new resin, which hadn't dried yet properly and was like gravel , cracked my kneecap (same one).. cracked my shoulder blade, took half the skin off my shinbone..

I'm still very active but really much more cautious than before, and I don't like it because I'm still tripping for no reason


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Yes I'm 65...and always been very active, but after working 10 hours a day standing and walking on a concrete floor mostly  for several years, I damaged  my knees.. particularly my right knee... I had PT done on it for several months , even had an MRI done at Harley street, nothing major, wear and tear they said.. but then last summer I tripped over the back door step and landed on my face outside on an area which my o/h had recently laid new resin, which hadn't dried yet properly and was like gravel , cracked my kneecap (same one).. cracked my shoulder blades, took half the skin off my shinbone..
> 
> I'm still very active but really much more cautious than before, and I don't like it because I'm still tripping for no reason


So frustrating having to slow down.
Don't think slowing down is your choice......not mine either.....but we'll have to work on that, won't we Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> So frustrating having to slow down.
> Don't think slowing down is your choice......not mine either.....but we'll have to work on that, won't we Holly.


yes much to my chagrin, it's the only solution unfortunately


----------



## Sliverfox

Should be cleaning  the  house a bit.
Expect our son to be here for couple of weeks.

Presently I have the new pup on my lap,asleep.
 Means   lot of time spend on awake pup.


----------



## Pecos

I am sitting in our sunroom drinking coffee and waiting for my wife and the two Bichons to return from the park where they went for their morning walk. My 20 year old cat has been sitting in my lap keeping me entertained. I may have to make another pot, or LOL, steal some of my wife's coffee.
The hummingbird feeders went up yesterday, but so far we have no visitors. This happens every year when the migration of Ruby Throated birds first starts.
I know that I need to work on the sprinkler system and I am looking for an excuse to put it off. Maybe the fact that it is going up to 86F today will be good enough along with our very high pollen count today.


----------



## JustBonee

I bet those two   bichons get a lot of attention at the park!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Should be cleaning  the  house a bit.
> Expect our son to be here for couple of weeks.
> 
> Presently I have the new pup on my lap,asleep.
> Means   lot of time spend on awake pup.


Bella will not sit on our lap, our Bella is never still.  In fact, like a human baby, when she falls asleep in the sun outside, I have to make sure she is still breathing, as she rarely sleeps unless crated.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am keeping my husband, and myself, busy busy busy supervising.  All those ”I’ll do it tomorrow“ excuses of his; tomorrow has arrived!


----------



## Glowworm

This is what we're doing today.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> I am keeping my husband, and myself, busy busy busy supervising.  All those ”I’ll do it tomorrow“ excuses of his; tomorrow has arrived!


Oh you cruel slavedriver!!!!!!


----------



## JonDouglas

Wasting some good riding time updating all my navigation maps.  Am about done, though, and should get out soon.


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> So frustrating having to slow down.
> Don't think slowing down is your choice......not mine either.....but we'll have to work on that, won't we Holly.


You girls are not alone.  Ever since popping my shoulder out of the socket for about the 2nd or 3rd time, surgery once. PT now, I'm having to relearn how to do things the proper way.  Without too much strain on my joints.

I have to be careful how I lift the groceries in to the cart.  How I clean and carry my pots and pans.
That new word that's been going around...'mindful'...well it's getting stuck in my head these days from the kids at PT always saying it to me.

Be mindful how you do things nancy........


----------



## MickaC

dobielvr said:


> You girls are not alone.  Ever since popping my shoulder out of the socket for about the 2nd or 3rd time, surgery once. PT now, I'm having to relearn how to do things the proper way.  Without too much strain on my joints.
> 
> I have to be careful how I lift the groceries in to the cart.  How I clean and carry my pots and pans.
> That new word that's been going around...'mindful'...well it's getting stuck in my head these days from the kids at PT always saying it to me.
> 
> Be mindful how you do things nancy........


Thank you for sharing......One more gal welcomed to the " Broken Body Club "
Yes, through a life of injuries....possibly because i/we thought we were super women.
I for one, did a lot of heavy work, landscaping, the 28 years on the farm till 2016, was in my super woman mode, so i thought, all that has come back to haunt me, but did i ease up......nope.....when i moved into town, landscaping again, i'm not complaining, i just love it. 
But my body doesn't any more.
Take it slower.......really need to work on that.....but i don't think i'm alone on that...am i.


----------



## SetWave

Ditto on the above. Overuse injuries are . . . a pain.


----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> You girls are not alone.  Ever since popping my shoulder out of the socket for about the 2nd or 3rd time, surgery once. PT now, I'm having to relearn how to do things the proper way.  Without too much strain on my joints.
> 
> I have to be careful how I lift the groceries in to the cart.  How I clean and carry my pots and pans.
> That new word that's been going around...'mindful'...well it's getting stuck in my head these days from the kids at PT always saying it to me.
> 
> Be mindful how you do things nancy........


Rotator cuff?
They really hurt. 
I can certainly empathize. 
Mine is the first time though


----------



## Dana

.
Packing stuff for our Easter break down at the cabin..and...watching the guy cleaning the pool from the corner of my eye. Wonder if I should offer him some left over sangria!


----------



## JonDouglas

Am taking advantage of the crap weather today (i.e., 40s with an onslaught of rain predicted for this afternoon) to get needed computer work done.  Just fixed a nice lunch of crabcakes and am now back on the computer doing a bunch of updating and backups.  Later this afternoon, I plan to give the new hamburger press a whirl and put some patties into the freezer.  Am looking forward to the rain, though.  We need it.


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> Rotator cuff?
> They really hurt.
> I can certainly empathize.
> Mine is the first time though


Luckily, not my rotator cuff...ouch!

It's my humorous....(sp?)...haha, not funny.

A gentleman at PT says he's been going for 6mos so far.  I think the doc is just trying to get it stronger before doing surgery.


----------



## dobielvr

JonDouglas said:


> Am taking advantage of the crap weather today (i.e., 40s with an onslaught of rain predicted for this afternoon) to get needed computer work done.  Just fixed a nice lunch of crabcakes and am now back on the computer doing a bunch of updating and backups.  Later this afternoon, I plan to give the new hamburger press a whirl and put some patties into the freezer.  Am looking forward to the rain, though.  We need it.


With so much covid talk these days, we really haven't been hearing much about our weather problems, we certainly need the rain here too...


----------



## Marie5656

*Weather a bit cool and windy. Going to stay in and pretend to do some housework. Will gather my laundry together to do that later today.  *


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> Thank you for sharing......One more gal welcomed to the " Broken Body Club "
> Yes, through a life of injuries....possibly because i/we thought we were super women.
> I for one, did a lot of heavy work, landscaping, the 28 years on the farm till 2016, was in my super woman mode, so i thought, all that has come back to haunt me, but did i ease up......nope.....when i moved into town, landscaping again, i'm not complaining, i just love it.
> But my body doesn't any more.
> Take it slower.......really need to work on that.....but i don't think i'm alone on that...am i.


Sometimes us females have to do things for ourselves.  Plus, we enjoy some of those things, like you said.

We just have to make better choices.  Example:  I painted an outside garage door yesterday.  My neighbor helped get me started......then he tells me I should prob paint my fascia board up there too.  ha...ya right, get up on my step ladder. and paint.  No way!

I will hire someone.


----------



## JustBonee

Drizzly, cool  and cloudy here.. lazy Sunday.  ...    Took  Lil'Bear for a walk in his new designer raincoat this morning.

Then  I gave a call to my 'Granddog'  Buddy,   who is turning 98 ( dog years)  today.   He's a labrador retriever that is 14 yrs. old now.  
They took him on a camping trip during spring break last week .... I think he slept most of the time, but he still likes to go places with the family.


----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> Luckily, not my rotator cuff...ouch!
> 
> It's my humorous....(sp?)...haha, not funny.
> 
> A gentleman at PT says he's been going for 6mos so far.  I think the doc is just trying to get it stronger before doing surgery


Not humorous whatsoever. PT meaning, physiotherapy? That’s smart. When I went to get X-rays at the hospital, the doctor said I should get physiotherapy and I didn’t. It something I regret. Good luck with your injury and operation. 
I wish you the best.


----------



## Keesha

Cool & rainy here today also but still went out for a pleasant walk. We just put coats on the dogs and took umbrellas. It was still nicer than I expected.

Now cleaning up a bicycle dog trailer. It was winterized in our shed so was a bit dirty. 
Then I’m going to organize my clothes.


----------



## J.B Books

it's Palm Sunday...


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> Not humorous whatsoever. PT meaning, physiotherapy? That’s smart. When I went to get X-rays at the hospital, the doctor said I should get physiotherapy and I didn’t. It something I regret. Good luck with your injury and operation.
> I wish you the best.


Thank you.

If you have the chance to do what we call physical therapy again, I guess it's the same as physiotherapy, do it.
It's so beneficial.

In fact, when my time is up for the doctor's script for the therapy, I'm going to continue going.  $50 a month, and they'll 
continue to work w/me and strengthen my body.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> With so much covid talk these days, we really haven't been hearing much about our weather problems, we certainly need the rain here too...


 Major drought here


----------



## Pecos

I did some yardwork earlier in the day, and now I am washing the sheets like a good "handyman."


----------



## Aneeda72

Today I did this, did that and finally decided to take an afternoon nap.  My leg has been hurting for a couple days, I started getting sharp pain in the middle of the front of my lower leg plus the calf that’s been hurting.

I sit up, reach down to rub the spot, and feel a bump.    I consult Dr. Google.  Yup, he agrees, a blood clot.  Wake husband up, who is taking HIS afternoon nap, and tell him we have to go to the instant care.  I may have a blood clot and it is nothing to mess around with.

See the doctor, who also thinks it is a DVT.  I have to go to the hospital for an ultrasound.  Off I go to the ER, tell them I need to check in as an outpatient, and get the test.  All goes well.  I am having the ultrasound when the tech says “there are two”.  Hmm, two blood clots?  

Two spots, a smaller one under the larger one.  Can you have two blood clots?  Cause I Think they are blood clots.  Yes she says but I do not know what it is, but there is a smaller spot.  Ok.  Finishes the test, goes and sees the vascular doctor on call, and tells me he will get the results, and call the doctor at the instance care, and she will call me at the hospital, so answer the phone when it rings.

. This can not be good.  I have never had a doctor call me at the hospital, in the hospital room to give me results.

I get the call.  She does not want to talk about the large swelling I felt, none of them mention it, even though I ask.  They want to talk about the small soft tissue solid spot that they found.  Not good.  Not a blood clot, not a fatty tumor, not a cyst, not an infection, not anything that they can put a name to and tell me what it is.

I hit the nail on the head, and ask “Is it cancer?”, she replies I can only tell you what it is not.  I want to wait till the official report is done.  I will call you later.  She just called.  The report is not done yet, she will call me tomorrow when it posts.  Meanwhile call my doctor in the morning.  Get an appointment to see her.  Any changes, at all, come back to the clinic right away.  

You are going to need a CT scan and probably an MRI as soon as possible.  .  Well, definitely not taking a trip to Texas anytime soon.  So, hurry up and wait to see if it’s nothing or if I have cancer in my leg.  Lovely.  

I say to my husband “where’s that package of gummy bears I gave you?”  I eat the gummies.  Then I eat a shortbread Easter cookie, (got them for my son), and a roll with butter for dinner.  A few of my favorite things to ease the pain in my leg and the anger in my brain at yet another medical issue that I have to deal with.  

And, of course, now I am mad at myself for, once again, eating my pain and anger.  I am still in pain.  I am still angry.  Anyway, that’s what I did today.  Felt sorry for myself and overate a bunch of crap.


----------



## Keesha

Sorry for your horrible day. I’m not sure what else to say so I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Today I did this, did that and finally decided to take an afternoon nap.  My leg has been hurting for a couple days, I started getting sharp pain in the middle of the front of my lower leg plus the calf that’s been hurting.
> 
> I sit up, reach down to rub the spot, and feel a bump.    I consult Dr. Google.  Yup, he agrees, a blood clot.  Wake husband up, who is taking HIS afternoon nap, and tell him we have to go to the instant care.  I may have a blood clot and it is nothing to mess around with.
> 
> See the doctor, who also thinks it is a DVT.  I have to go to the hospital for an ultrasound.  Off I go to the ER, tell them I need to check in as an outpatient, and get the test.  All goes well.  I am having the ultrasound when the tech says “there are two”.  Hmm, two blood clots?
> 
> Two spots, a smaller one under the larger one.  Can you have two blood clots?  Cause I Think they are blood clots.  Yes she says but I do not know what it is, but there is a smaller spot.  Ok.  Finishes the test, goes and sees the vascular doctor on call, and tells me he will get the results, and call the doctor at the instance care, and she will call me at the hospital, so answer the phone when it rings.
> 
> . This can not be good.  I have never had a doctor call me at the hospital, in the hospital room to give me results.
> 
> I get the call.  She does not want to talk about the large swelling I felt, none of them mention it, even though I ask.  They want to talk about the small soft tissue solid spot that they found.  Not good.  Not a blood clot, not a fatty tumor, not a cyst, not an infection, not anything that they can put a name to and tell me what it is.
> 
> I hit the nail on the head, and ask “Is it cancer?”, she replies I can only tell you what it is not.  I want to wait till the official report is done.  I will call you later.  She just called.  The report is not done yet, she will call me tomorrow when it posts.  Meanwhile call my doctor in the morning.  Get an appointment to see her.  Any changes, at all, come back to the clinic right away.
> 
> You are going to need a CT scan and probably an MRI as soon as possible.  .  Well, definitely not taking a trip to Texas anytime sy oon.  So, hurry up and wait to see if it’s nothing or if I have cancer in my leg.  Lovely.
> 
> I say to my husband “where’s that package of gummy bears I gave you?”  I eat the gummies.  Then I eat a shortbread Easter cookie, (got them for my son), and a roll with butter for dinner.  A few of my favorite things to ease the pain in my leg and the anger in my brain at yet another medical issue that I have to deal with.
> 
> And, of course, now I am mad at myself for, once again, eating my pain and anger.  I am still in pain.  I am still angry.  Anyway, that’s what I did today.  Felt sorry for myself and overate a bunch of crap.


So sorry for what you're dealing with.......as if you didn't half enough already.
If it's any kind of comfort to you, if i was close to you, i would be helping you eat a whole bunch of crap.
Take care.....be good to yourself.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda,

I am so very sorry that you are having to go through another health crisis. You are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## MickaC

Other than my usual morning chores.......made up a big pan of brownies......and raisin bran muffins.
And.....
Ate brownies and muffins.


----------



## Dana

Aneeda72 said:


> Today I did this, did that and finally decided to take an afternoon nap.  My leg has been hurting for a couple days, I started getting sharp pain in the middle of the front of my lower leg plus the calf that’s been hurting.
> 
> I sit up, reach down to rub the spot, and feel a bump.    I consult Dr. Google.  Yup, he agrees, a blood clot.  Wake husband up, who is taking HIS afternoon nap, and tell him we have to go to the instant care.  I may have a blood clot and it is nothing to mess around with.
> 
> See the doctor, who also thinks it is a DVT.  I have to go to the hospital for an ultrasound.  Off I go to the ER, tell them I need to check in as an outpatient, and get the test.  All goes well.  I am having the ultrasound when the tech says “there are two”.  Hmm, two blood clots?
> 
> Two spots, a smaller one under the larger one.  Can you have two blood clots?  Cause I Think they are blood clots.  Yes she says but I do not know what it is, but there is a smaller spot.  Ok.  Finishes the test, goes and sees the vascular doctor on call, and tells me he will get the results, and call the doctor at the instance care, and she will call me at the hospital, so answer the phone when it rings.
> 
> . This can not be good.  I have never had a doctor call me at the hospital, in the hospital room to give me results.
> 
> I get the call.  She does not want to talk about the large swelling I felt, none of them mention it, even though I ask.  They want to talk about the small soft tissue solid spot that they found.  Not good.  Not a blood clot, not a fatty tumor, not a cyst, not an infection, not anything that they can put a name to and tell me what it is.
> 
> I hit the nail on the head, and ask “Is it cancer?”, she replies I can only tell you what it is not.  I want to wait till the official report is done.  I will call you later.  She just called.  The report is not done yet, she will call me tomorrow when it posts.  Meanwhile call my doctor in the morning.  Get an appointment to see her.  Any changes, at all, come back to the clinic right away.
> 
> You are going to need a CT scan and probably an MRI as soon as possible.  .  Well, definitely not taking a trip to Texas anytime soon.  So, hurry up and wait to see if it’s nothing or if I have cancer in my leg.  Lovely.
> 
> I say to my husband “where’s that package of gummy bears I gave you?”  I eat the gummies.  Then I eat a shortbread Easter cookie, (got them for my son), and a roll with butter for dinner.  A few of my favorite things to ease the pain in my leg and the anger in my brain at yet another medical issue that I have to deal with.
> 
> And, of course, now I am mad at myself for, once again, eating my pain and anger.  I am still in pain.  I am still angry.  Anyway, that’s what I did today.  Felt sorry for myself and overate a bunch of crap.


_ Sorry to hear this Aneeda..look after yourself_


----------



## Dana

MickaC said:


> Other than my usual morning chores.......made up a big pan of brownies......and raisin bran muffins.
> And.....
> Ate brownies and muffins.



So you don't believe in sharing?  I've just stopped for coffee.


----------



## MickaC

Dana said:


> So you don't believe in sharing?  I've just stopped for coffee.


Most certainly, come on over.


----------



## mrstime

We have spent the last 3 days trying to reduce the stuff in the room we called the computer room. We had a desktop puter there for the last 15 years. My little Chrome Book, pooped out on me. So we bought a new Chrome Book and it is very nice, however DH fixed my old one and I decided to use the old one because it is smaller. So the desktop needed to go, it was so old and soooo slow, so with the desktop gone we no longer need the desk! That meant cleaning out the drawers and the overhead cupboards. Then we have several plastic drawers we cleaned out all the unnecessary stuff.  plan to sell the  desk (its really large)  and we plan to throw in an adjustable chair. Then we will move the queen sized futon in and it will become a guest room. It was originally a bedroom, so we have to start calling it the guest room. I'm so glad it is over. A friend is going to come and take pictures and put them on the local buy and sell on Facebook. When the desk is gone, I'm going to have to move book cases before the futon.

OK now you asked what I did today, so its all your fault.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:50 it was a tad nippy 34,hasn't been this cold in a couple of weeks
This morning, will be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.Its been a yr since I've been calling them from home,hopefully in next couple months our office will reopen.Its located in back of local Jewish Temple,they haven't reopened yet
This afternoon,my close friend Marcia is taking me to get my 2nd vaccine shot.I'll be happy to get this over with,then in a couple of weeks will be able to start hugging my friends who are fully vaccinated.Marcia&hubby Dave will be the 1st ones I'll hug


----------



## hollydolly

First day of freedom for Brits in months... and it's a glorious sunny day today too... . People have been allowed to congregate at the beaches .. meet up with one other household in gardens or parks.. tennis  and basketball courts have opened, and  outdoor swimming pools too... ( I love swimming but there's no outdoor pools near me )

needless to say they're packed out,  what with the children on Easter Holidays too...  but I can't go anywhere until it all settles down. Hopefully this won't cause a 5th surge and we get closed again before the grand re-opening on the 12th.

I've been out  just exercising in my garden this morning.. and I just put the washing on, . came downstairs after cleaning the upstairs inside windows only to find the stupid washer leaking all over the floor... ..had to clean that up...

Tomorrow it's going to be hotter still so I'll get out and take some Spring photos from the neighbourhood..

Look at my Lilies, they've grown a 1/3rd bigger than this time last week, they're now about 2 feet high ...just took this photo this afternoon


----------



## MarciKS

Got my follow up appointment today at the docs office. Not ready to return yet. Still having a rough time. Hopefully it won't be too much longer. I figure I can afford to miss a paycheck or 2 if I have to since I haven't been spending hardly anything. 

I gotta drop off my rent money while I'm out. If the doc writes me off for another 2 wks I'm gonna come home and try to take a nap. Try being the key word.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> First day of freedom for Brits in months... and it's a glorious sunny day today too... . People have been allowed to congregate at the beaches .. meet up with one other household in gardens or parks.. tennis  and basketball courts have opened, and  outdoor swimming pools too... ( I love swimming but there's no outdoor pools near me )
> 
> needless to say they're packed out,  what with the children on Easter Holidays too...  but I can't go anywhere until it all settles down. Hopefully this won't cause a 5th surge and we get closed again before the grand re-opening on the 12th.
> 
> I've been out  just exercising in my garden this morning.. and I just put the washing on, . came downstairs after cleaning the upstairs inside windows only to find the stupid washer leaking all over the floor... ..had to clean that up...
> 
> Tomorrow it's going to be hotter still so I'll get out and take some Spring photos from the neighbourhood..
> 
> Look at my Lilies, they've grown a 1/3rd bigger than this time last week, their now about 2 feet high ...just took this photo this afternoon


Lovely holly. Our daffodils and tulips came up, took one quick look at the cold weather and decided to wait a bit longer. On average we're about a month behind you though the wild wood anemones are starting to show their little faces


----------



## Ruby Rose

The name of the game to day is 'batten down the hatches' as a very bad clipper heading our way from Alberta complete with extremely strong winds and a huge dump of snow. It seems to me this happens every year about this time.


----------



## Keesha

MickaC said:


> Other than my usual morning chores.......made up a big pan of brownies......and raisin bran muffins.
> And.....
> Ate brownies and muffins.


That’d girl. That’s why you made them.  lol


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Today I did this, did that and finally decided to take an afternoon nap.  My leg has been hurting for a couple days, I started getting sharp pain in the middle of the front of my lower leg plus the calf that’s been hurting.
> 
> I sit up, reach down to rub the spot, and feel a bump.    I consult Dr. Google.  Yup, he agrees, a blood clot.  Wake husband up, who is taking HIS afternoon nap, and tell him we have to go to the instant care.  I may have a blood clot and it is nothing to mess around with.
> 
> See the doctor, who also thinks it is a DVT.  I have to go to the hospital for an ultrasound.  Off I go to the ER, tell them I need to check in as an outpatient, and get the test.  All goes well.  I am having the ultrasound when the tech says “there are two”.  Hmm, two blood clots?
> 
> Two spots, a smaller one under the larger one.  Can you have two blood clots?  Cause I Think they are blood clots.  Yes she says but I do not know what it is, but there is a smaller spot.  Ok.  Finishes the test, goes and sees the vascular doctor on call, and tells me he will get the results, and call the doctor at the instance care, and she will call me at the hospital, so answer the phone when it rings.
> 
> . This can not be good.  I have never had a doctor call me at the hospital, in the hospital room to give me results.
> 
> I get the call.  She does not want to talk about the large swelling I felt, none of them mention it, even though I ask.  They want to talk about the small soft tissue solid spot that they found.  Not good.  Not a blood clot, not a fatty tumor, not a cyst, not an infection, not anything that they can put a name to and tell me what it is.
> 
> I hit the nail on the head, and ask “Is it cancer?”, she replies I can only tell you what it is not.  I want to wait till the official report is done.  I will call you later.  She just called.  The report is not done yet, she will call me tomorrow when it posts.  Meanwhile call my doctor in the morning.  Get an appointment to see her.  Any changes, at all, come back to the clinic right away.
> 
> You are going to need a CT scan and probably an MRI as soon as possible.  .  Well, definitely not taking a trip to Texas anytime soon.  So, hurry up and wait to see if it’s nothing or if I have cancer in my leg.  Lovely.
> 
> I say to my husband “where’s that package of gummy bears I gave you?”  I eat the gummies.  Then I eat a shortbread Easter cookie, (got them for my son), and a roll with butter for dinner.  A few of my favorite things to ease the pain in my leg and the anger in my brain at yet another medical issue that I have to deal with.
> 
> And, of course, now I am mad at myself for, once again, eating my pain and anger.  I am still in pain.  I am still angry.  Anyway, that’s what I did today.  Felt sorry for myself and overate a bunch of crap.


I sent a message to the doctor asking did I need an appointment.  Answer, yes.  I called for an appointment and the receptionist said she has an appointment at the end of May or an appointment at the end of April with the PA.

I said I think they want in in before that, but if not I already have an appointment in June and will wait till then.  She says I’ll send a message to the doctor and see what she wants to do.  Doctors office just called me back, she wants to see me in an hour and half.  It’s an hours drive to the doctor.  Woke my husband, we got to go.

Report still has not posted to my health.  . Sometimes when the reports don’t post it means they want to tell you in person.  Ok, I admit it.  I am a tad nervous.  It’s nothing, I am sure it’s nothing.  But I am being treated strangely, amd I don’t like strangely.

So, today, I am off to the doctor, again.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda...good luck, I hope it's nowhere nearly as bad as you fear. Surely they would have called you, instead of you calling them if it was too bad, so good luck..drive safely, .


----------



## PamfromTx

Mostly procrastinating.  Can't get going.  lol   Wishing I had someone to dress me.   Just being silly!   I didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Aneeda...good luck, I hope it's nowhere nearly as bad as you fear. Surely they would have called you, instead of you calling them if it was too bad, so good luck..drive safely, .


Yes, thanks, I am overreacting for sure.  .  But I changed my undies, just in case.  . This is the growth I have on my left ankle which I am waiting to get a cat scan on and no one is upset about.  You can even see the picture on the right of the place. The left was non cancer 10years ago and has gotten bigger lately.


----------



## Pecos

In a few minutes I am off to see the dermatologist and get this awful looking squamous related thing removed from my left arm. It looked like a boil when it first popped up a few weeks ago, but it is in the skin cancer family. It is ugly as the devil, but they tell me that it is common and not as dangerous as regular squamous.

Isn't getting old fun??

So Aneeda, maybe we can both have growths removed together, .... in different places of course. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jujube

Zipping through South Carolina on our way to Virginia.  It's paradise to actually go _somewhere._


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> In a few minutes I am off to see the dermatologist and get this awful looking squamous related thing removed from my left arm. It looked like a boil when it first popped up a few weeks ago, but it is in the skin cancer family. It is ugly as the devil, but they tell me that it is common and not as dangerous as regular squamous.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun??
> 
> So Aneeda, maybe we can both have growths removed together, .... in different places of course. Good luck with yours.


Good luck Pecos..... hope it's not too painful


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> In a few minutes I am off to see the dermatologist and get this awful looking squamous related thing removed from my left arm. It looked like a boil when it first popped up a few weeks ago, but it is in the skin cancer family. It is ugly as the devil, but they tell me that it is common and not as dangerous as regular squamous.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun??
> 
> So Aneeda, maybe we can both have growths removed together, .... in different places of course. Good luck with yours.


I am back home and the surgery only took 45 minutes from the time I walked in the door until I walked out. The good news is that with all these stitches, my left arm is in "rest" mode for the next three weeks and all heavy chores are hereby cancelled. 

LOL, The bad news is that these chores will still be waiting for me.

Aneeda, how is it going for you? Please keep us informed.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Good luck Pecos..... hope it's not too painful


Thanks, There was not much pain at all after the local shot. The PA who did the surgery is almost an artist when it comes to this sort of thing, and I expect that any scarring will be minimal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> In a few minutes I am off to see the dermatologist and get this awful looking squamous related thing removed from my left arm. It looked like a boil when it first popped up a few weeks ago, but it is in the skin cancer family. It is ugly as the devil, but they tell me that it is common and not as dangerous as regular squamous.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun??
> 
> So Aneeda, maybe we can both have growths removed together, .... in different places of course. Good luck with yours.


That’s what my husband had on his eyelid, they are really nasty looking, at least his was


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I am back home and the surgery only took 45 minutes from the time I walked in the door until I walked out. The good news is that with all these stitches, my left arm is in "rest" mode for the next three weeks and all heavy chores are hereby cancelled.
> 
> LOL, The bad news is that these chores will still be waiting for me.
> 
> Aneeda, how is it going for you? Please keep us informed.


Glad you are ok and I am sure you will hate taking it easy.  You and @hollydolly work far too much where I am normally a nope I’ll just sit here person.  But not lately .  whatever you guys have, I have caught it, unfortunately.  But it should fade soon.

Saw doctor, she said she’s always happy to see me, hmm, can’t say the same.  Anyway, she felt it up  and said “so they said it’s not a blood clot”. Yup.  Hmm, it’s more swollen I say, and she says it’s definitely a vein, but they said it’s not a clot.  Yup.  *Not a clot, can you hear me now?   *Yes, I am a bit irrational about this whole thing.  

Not a clot, not a this not a that.  Hmm.  Then she feels the spot  between and notices, I swear, a new swollen spot that I had also noticed but did not want to bring for fear I made myself look like the baby I apparently am.  This also looks like a vein problem also, she says.  Well, at least her and Dr. Google agree.

Maybe veracious veins? She said.  Nope, that’s one of the things they said no to.  Hmm.  Well, I need to see the report.  The report is not on line, she looks, it isn't.  It still isn't.  

So, just waiting.  

But had Jersey mike subs for lunch, first time, very good, ate in car.  Then frozen yogurt with almonds and, yes, gummy bears, for dessert.  So, I am good.  . And just waiting, and waiting, and waiting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Went down to the laundry room at 5:30 a.m. which is actually a little late for me. I like to make sure I'm down there and done before anyone else comes down.  I loaded the dishwasher and dried my clothes in my apartment dryer and put them away (usually I don't bother until the next day). I walked to the post office to pick up my meds but the line was too long, so I came back home, grabbed a tote and grocery bag then walked over to the supermarket to pick up a couple of items. I relaxed played Words With Friends, watched an episode of The Equalizer and a couple of episodes of HGTV beach front home buying shows. My son popped in today for a very short visit. Now I'm catching up on some social networking, then I'll watch a little more T.V. this evening.


----------



## jujube

Just came back to the motel after having some REAL Carolina BBQ.  Heaven on earth.....  oh, and some homemade banana puddin'.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s what my husband had on his eyelid, they are really nasty looking, at least his was


Oh, I cannot imagine what it would be like to have one of those on my eyelid. I would freak out. 
Saying that they are really nasty looking is a real understatement.


----------



## PamfromTx

My thoughts are with all those undergoing health issues.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Oh, I cannot imagine what it would be like to have one of those on my eyelid. I would freak out.
> Saying that they are really nasty looking is a real understatement.


I freaked out.  Made him see the doctor, , it was removed and he had to have plastic surgery after it healed to repair the eyelid.  How are you feeling?  Does it hurt a lot?


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> I freaked out.  Made him see the doctor, , it was removed and he had to have plastic surgery after it healed to repair the eyelid.  How are you feeling?  Does it hurt a lot?


It is tender, and certain movements of my arm will stretch the skin and remind me very quickly to ease off. I suspect that I will have to take a couple of Tylenol before bedtime tonight if I want to sleep.

You had to make him see a Doctor, are you kidding? What was he going to do, just watch it grow? Those things grow pretty fast and the eyelid is a very sensitive area to begin with. Does he have any scarring on his eyelid?


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> It is tender, and certain movements of my arm will stretch the skin and remind me very quickly to ease off. I suspect that I will have to take a couple of Tylenol before bedtime tonight if I want to sleep.
> 
> You had to make him see a Doctor, are you kidding? What was he going to do, just watch it grow? Those things grow pretty fast and the eyelid is a very sensitive area to begin with. Does he have any scarring on his eyelid?


Well, be careful, you don’t want to pull the stitches out.  Are you going to sleep in a chair?

Yes, it took two weeks to make, and I mean make him go.  He was just watching it grow. We fought a lot over it.  He went just to “shut me up”.    He was very very angry with me, as he always is.  

It did grow very fast and he looked disgusting.  But this is a man who refused to go to the dentist and when his teeth rotted in his mouth, he reached up and pulled them out.  A lot of guys are like him, guys who were in a field hospital in Vietnam.  He’s only been going to the doctor by himself for about ten years.  And that’s because I don't let him lie to the docs and so he decided to not include me.  I’ve decided this is fine for the most part.  I’m tired of being his mom, but like with the eye, I still get involved sometimes.

His eyelid would not close all the way after the surgery which is why there was plastic surgery.  Yes, a little scarring but not noticeable.


----------



## Furryanimal

Looking up train times...with we Welsh being free to travel i am off to Barry tomorrow-meeting a friend-,,then into Barry Island for fish and chips,sand and sea.
First time i have been anywhere since July...the relief...


----------



## Aneeda72

I am up early, as usual.  I didn’t get my salad made yesterday evening, part of my new year resolution situation, so decided to start the salad before I made my breakfast.  Took me a while to put the food processor together as I am unfamiliar with this appliance.

Finally got it ready, got my vegetables ready to be sliced into nice even thin slices, so excited, although might have been nice if I had put the blade in .  Oh, well, take it apart, put it back together, make my breakfast, eat.  Now have to take care of Bella.  The veggies can wait a bit.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ok, put blade in, reassemble, put veggies in, press button that says slice/shred, and briefly wonder how the machine knows if you want it to shred or slice, cause I want slice.  Oh, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and watched the machine shred my veggies.  . Hmm, well, ok.

Probably should have read the instructions, but hey, shredded squash and zucchini is ok.  Take it apart, dump the shred into the salad with the lettuce and realize the veggies are pretty wet.  . Hmm, probably should have put the shred on paper towels, wrung them out and then added to the lettuce.  Oh, well, a bit of a wet salad will be just like fast food.  

Now that I have the blade, and take a good look at it, I realize it says shred on one side and slice on the other.  I had the blade in upside down.  Turn it over, reassemble, put the cucumber in the slot, and, like me, it’s too fat.  Take it out, cut in half, hit the button, and Bob’s your uncle, sliced cucumber.

Clean everything up, put salad in fridge, and realize I forgot to slice the celery.  Ok, I’ll slice it by hand.  Had enough of the food processor for now.  It’s a process.  . And that’s what I’ve done this morning.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, put blade in, reassemble, put veggies in, press button that says slice/shred, aThat's quite a morningnd briefly wonder how the machine knows if you want it to shred or slice, cause I want slice.  Oh, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and watched the machine shred my veggies.  . Hmm, well, ok.
> 
> Probably should have read the instructions, but hey, shredded squash and zucchini is ok.  Take it apart, dump the shred into the salad with the lettuce and realize the veggies are pretty wet.  . Hmm, probably should have put the shred on paper towels, wrung them out and then added to the lettuce. Oh, well, a bit of a wet salad will be just like fast food.
> 
> Now that I have the blade, and take a good look at it, I realize it says shred on one side and slice on the other.  I had the blade in upside down.  Turn it over, reassemble, put the cucumber in the slot, and, like me, it’s too fat.  Take it out, cut in half, hit the button, and Bob’s your uncle, sliced cucumber.
> 
> Clean everything up, put salad in fridge, and realize I forgot to slice the celery.  Ok, I’ll slice it by hand.  Had enough of the food processor for now.  It’s a process.  . And that’s what I’ve done this morning.


That's quite a morning, Aneeda, probably wasn't funny at the time, hope the rest of the day goes better.


----------



## katlupe

I have been moving my photo files this morning, along with coffee, of course. Now planning on getting my laundry downstairs. Then going to vacuum. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## Pappy

Taking the wife to get her mammogram this afternoon. I don’t think she’s looking forward to it, but she had cancer and has to be done.


----------



## Ruby Rose

While you ladies were all having fun...I was looking out the window watching 'horse puckies' blowing around with this clipper...there are branches down but trees still standing...feeders all down but so far so good. We all made a clean sweep of the ranch yesterday before it really hit. I wonder how other areas fared. The sound of that wind is something else! Snow is supposed to fly about all day long...lucky us! A huge round bale was plucked down for the horses yesterday and a circle of horses emerged instantly.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday.....other than usual chores.....while Micki and Noah were outside.....
 went through the big toy basket.....wrecked, broken, ripped, and boring ones, left the house.....what they don't know, won't hurt them......right.....we'll see.
Income tax call for 10 this morning.....because of the snow and wind last nite and still blowing now.....not sure if they'll get here.....but it does take a disaster before they'll cancel.
Missed posting my good nite last nite......was on a video call with my LOVE, was late, went to bed after.
Going to shovel snow off the deck.......pick up the pet food outside that the wind blew in......don't want my guys to have it, could be a cause for upset tummies......life being a dog Mom.
The door on the doghouse blew open, snow inside.....crap.....cushions full of snow.....will have to do that shortly before the snow melts.
Better go start this wonderful day......later.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Ha ha...I popped out...totally covered up...adding to my weight, ha ha...but the wind almost picked me up...thus I was ordered sternly...back...back into the house you go! Darn, someone is always telling me what to do!


----------



## Glowworm

Apart from the usual household chores and helping my GF with her braille lessons I've spent most of the afternoon ordering myself new electric wheelchairs and a mobility scooter.


----------



## Jules

@Glowworm  Have the designs of wheelchairs improved over the recent years?  While at a medical office I was watching a lady and her friend manoeuvring hers, it seemed as awkward as years ago.


----------



## Aneeda72

The report is finally on line and I have, hmm, well, I don’t know what it is cause the report says, it could be this or that but further study is needed cause they don’t know what it is or what caused it.  They did say its a hypoechoic tissue structure involving fluid collection which says cyst to me, but they don’t call it that.

The report mentioned it could be a hematoma, a seroma, or an abscess.  I looked them all up and they are related to an injury or surgery and I’ve had no injury or surgery, so idk.  It’s 2.88 cm.  At least it does not seem to be cancer .  Although now there are two, so maybe a vein is leaking fluid.  Waiting to hear from doctor but it’s a relief to know it can be drained or removed according to Dr. Google.


----------



## Jules

My fingers are crossed for you Aneeda.  Too many worries.


----------



## Pecos

I am still nursing a sore arm from my surgery yesterday. It did not interfere with my sleep nearly as much as I thought it would, but it can "speak up" in a hurry if I move the wrong way.

My wife has restarted her weekly line dancing and was pretty excited to get out and do something different. We both had our second COVID shots over two weeks ago, and in theory can start easing back into a normal life. (Fingers Crossed)

Kaley my 20 year old cat doesn't know it yet, but she is going to see the vet for her annual checkup. She has hyperthyroidism and is on a prescription diet. She is my Zen buddy. Here she is laying unsuspecting in my lap right now:


----------



## Bee

Mmmm what have I been doing today........wasting time watching the television and playing on the computer.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> @Glowworm  Have the designs of wheelchairs improved over the recent years?  While at a medical office I was watching a lady and her friend manoeuvring hers, it seemed as awkward as years ago.


@Jules How long ago and what kind of wheelchair was that? Manual wheelchairs that you can borrow in stores, hospitals, at airports and so on are often old fashioned models. They've gone through a lot of changes in recent years, lighter easier to fold and put in a car and easier to use. Medical insurance or state health systems often only cover the cost of a basic wheelchair so if you want a modern lightweight up to date one then you may have to pay for it yourself. 

This is a modern manual chair


Electric wheelchairs come in all shapes, sizes, colours and so on. Some can even climb stairs. Again what your medical system supplies can vary. If you want an all singing all dancing model then it gets expensive.

This folding Swedish chair costs about 4 000 US Dollars


And one like this around 13 000 US Dollar


----------



## Jules

Wow.  I’ve never seen any like those.  That EloFlex seems like a great style at a reasonable price.  

I’m not looking for one, just was watching how awkward it was for those ladies yesterday and thinking there must have been improvements since then.


----------



## drifter

I use an old basic wheelchair, maybe twenty years old. Today I canceled doctor's appointment. Thought it unnecessary.
Had a good breakfast, a breakfast burrito with eggs, sausage, cheese, and maybe potato, coffee, a piece buttered toast 
and strawberry preserves, coffee. I'm trying to drink more water, so I added a glass of water. The burrito was a small one.
Too many calories today but yesterday I only had alittle over eight hundred calories all day and I will have alight late lunch
and that will be a combination lunch /dinner s the big breakfast will notweigh too heavily.

i have a small house and find even a narrow wheelchair awkward.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> Wow.  I’ve never seen any like those.  That EloFlex seems like a great style at a reasonable price.
> 
> I’m not looking for one, just was watching how awkward it was for those ladies yesterday and thinking there must have been improvements since then.


Yes, I guessed that. Just to show you the different models and prices.


----------



## Buckeye

At new home watching the cable guy try to figure out why one of the TV connections doesn't work,  The good news is that he did get wifi up and running!  First time I've been on line for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Aneeda72

I hate being in a wheelchair but it is sometimes necessary.  I hate it because my husband has to push it and acts like a brainless dolt when he does.  My walker can be used as a wheelchair and that works better than my granny chair.  I cannot push myself in a chair due the my brain aneurysm.  I like that blue one


----------



## MarciKS

@Buckeye good luck. Hope he gets the TV figured out.

Morning everyone. *checks clock* It is still morning. *phew* I need to dump some coffee down the pie hole & then look to see what groceries I need.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> @Buckeye good luck. Hope he gets the TV figured out.
> 
> Morning everyone. *checks clock* It is still morning. *phew* I need to dump some coffee down the pie hole & then look to see what groceries I need.


I walked over to the little market and bought my strawberries and chocolate milk for my husband.  It’s bright and sunny but only 25 degrees so long underwear, warm coat, hat, and double masked off I went.  But no coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Looking up train times...with we Welsh being free to travel i am off to Barry tomorrow-meeting a friend-,,then into Barry Island for fish and chips,sand and sea.
> First time i have been anywhere since July...the relief...


meant to get back earlier... got called away. Hope you have a great time Furry...I wish I could get to the beach..I _could,_ but  the motorway will be packed solid tomorrow with everyone else making their way there...  so I won't even try... today instead, I went locally and took some spring photos,  it was 75 deg f this afternoon, and will be again tomorrow .. this is as close as I'm going to get to the beach for a while yet...our local weir...

















I went over to see the alpacas and the horses and donkeys, I'll post some pics of them as well shortly.... it was such a beautiful day.


----------



## hollydolly

This is Darcy the donkey and Logan.... ( he's Irish) ....    she's pregnant


----------



## Macfan

Made a doctor appointment so they would refill one of my meds. They hold your meds ransom so they can get you in a couple times a year, don't want that insurance money to go unclaimed don't ya know. I have a very low opinion of the medical profession at the moment, so I'll stop now. Don...


----------



## Pecos

Macfan said:


> Made a doctor appointment so they would refill one of my meds. They hold your meds ransom so they can get you in a couple times a year, don't want that insurance money to go unclaimed don't ya know. I have a very low opinion of the medical profession at the moment, so I'll stop now. Don...


One of the things that they are doing that irritates me is that "wellness questions" baloney. 

Yes I am old, but I did find my way here this morning so can we just skip this little short term memory stuff. It irritates me that they actually get paid for wasting my time like that.


----------



## MarciKS

Macfan said:


> Made a doctor appointment so they would refill one of my meds. They hold your meds ransom so they can get you in a couple times a year, don't want that insurance money to go unclaimed don't ya know. I have a very low opinion of the medical profession at the moment, so I'll stop now. Don...


oh trust me...most of us are probably right there with you on that one. lol! btw hello & hope you're doing well.


----------



## Macfan

Actually, Pecos, they get paid for dispensing drugs, if you want anything actually medical done, you have to go to the emergency room or urgent care. If you just need a new drug or new to you drug, they're good at that *sigh.* Don...


----------



## MarciKS

mine wanted me to see an orthopedist for my broken rib. not a thing the orthopedist can do other than cost me more money.


----------



## Macfan

MarciKS said:


> oh trust me...most of us are probably right there with you on that one. lol! btw hello & hope you're doing well.


Hello, MarciKS, no, I didn't think I was alone in this. The only thing they do for me the past few years is provide my maintenance drugs but they need to see me a couple times a year to keep the insurance money coming in to pay staff salaries, office rental and such. I suppose looking at the big picture, it's helping to keep the economy moving, assuming that isn't too optimistic a view? I'm fair to middlin', thanks for asking, and I hope this post finds all well with you too  . Don...


----------



## MarciKS

Macfan said:


> Hello, MarciKS, no, I didn't think I was alone in this. The only thing they do for me the past few years is provide my maintenance drugs but they need to see me a couple times a year to keep the insurance money coming in to pay staff salaries, office rental and such. I suppose looking at the big picture, it's helping to keep the economy moving, assuming that isn't too optimistic a view? I'm fair to middlin', thanks for asking, and I hope this post finds all well with you too  . Don...


most is well. lol! i broke a rib the 6th. been on medical leave thanks to the ARNP. the ER doc and my primary were gonna make me go back to work right away and i could barely put clothes on. *smh* i go back for another follow up the 12th. we'll see then if i'm healed enough to go back. good seeing you.


----------



## hollydolly

@Furryanimal , I hope you've got your fish and chips booked...everywhere was packed today all the parks and beaches in England, and even tho' it looked a little cooler in Wales,  Barry island was also pretty crowded today, so the likelihood is it will be tomorrow  too...


----------



## drifter

hollydolly said:


> This is Darcy the donkey and Logan.... ( he's Irish) ....    she's pregnant


All well done, Holly. Very nice.


----------



## hollydolly

drifter said:


> All well done, Holly. Very nice.


Thanks very much drifter..you're too kind....


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> @Furryanimal , I hope you've got your fish and chips booked...everywhere was packed today all the parks and beaches in England, and even tho' it looked a little cooler in Wales,  Barry island was also pretty crowded today, so the likelihood is it will be tomorrow  too...


No masks? Crazy.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> No masks? Crazy.


it's never been a law to wear masks outside in the UK.. !! However we all are supposed to stay a minimum of 6 feet away from each other.. .. This is Barry Island in Wales where Furryanimal is going tomorrow for his long awaited fish and chips.... however it's just a small place compared to most of us here in England.. go and look at my pictures on the coronavirus thread  ..


----------



## Glowworm

Macfan said:


> Made a doctor appointment so they would refill one of my meds. They hold your meds ransom so they can get you in a couple times a year, don't want that insurance money to go unclaimed don't ya know. I have a very low opinion of the medical profession at the moment, so I'll stop now. Don...


There’s one of the differences between our respective health systems. Here in Sweden with our state system once I’ve been prescribed a drug and I need to renew it I simply go online and fill in which ones I want and a couple of days later collect them at the pharmacy. No need to visit the doctor. Also once I pass a certain amount of money that I pay then all my prescription drugs get cheaper. Once I reach a maximum amount all the drugs are free for the rest of the year.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> There’s one of the differences between our respective health systems. *Here in Sweden with our state system once I’ve been prescribed a drug and I need to renew it I simply go online and fill in which ones I want and a couple of days later collect them at the pharmacy.* *No need to visit the doctor. *Also once I pass a certain amount of money that I pay then all my prescription drugs get cheaper. Once I reach a maximum amount all the drugs are free for the rest of the year.


Same here, repeat prescription online every month for me... one difference with us is that after 60, or if unemployed no-one pays for prescriptions


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> This is Darcy the donkey and Logan.... ( he's Irish) ....    she's pregnant


The animals seem to understand the concept of social distancing!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> After taking doggie to the groomer and back I'm doing a lot of nothing.  I have things to do but just don't feel like doing them yet.


yet or at all? LOL!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> @Furryanimal , I hope you've got your fish and chips booked...everywhere was packed today all the parks and beaches in England, and even tho' it looked a little cooler in Wales,  Barry island was also pretty crowded today, so the likelihood is it will be tomorrow  too...


WOW........WHERE ARE THE MASKS AND SOCIAL DISTANCING.


----------



## MickaC

Did pretty much what i planned.
Morning cleaning chores.
Account got here, was an hour late....was surprised he got here at all....income tax done.
The dry pet food pick up all over the backyard....was a bust.....i couldn't begin getting it all....so, gave up on that, hopefully maybe it will blow in the next yard.
Wonder how many brownies, a person should eat in a day........well, for me, was a lot. . hmmmmmm, wonder if there's any left, feel like having another....i cut them in small pieces....so, it takes more than one to make a serving.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> @Furryanimal , I hope you've got your fish and chips booked...everywhere was packed today all the parks and beaches in England, and even tho' it looked a little cooler in Wales,  Barry island was also pretty crowded today, so the likelihood is it will be tomorrow  too...


I like crowded....it was last year when i was there...and we don’t have to wear masks outdoors.They are very uncomfortable in hot weather as i discovered yesterday.And photographers have a way of making things look more crowded than they actually are.
i once picked up the paper on a Monday morning and discovered a photograph of a riot that i had supposedly been in.No riot and the photograph of ’thousands of rioting Welsh fans’ was i know, of no more than a couple of hundred making their way peacefully away from the ground!


----------



## hollydolly

I know, I said we don't wear masks, it's never been a law here to wear masks.

I like crowds too..but not 2 weeks before we're due for the grand opening, in case we get another wave and we're closed down again...



I know how pics can be manipulated in the Media, However these pictures are hard to argue with...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...sundown-party-hottest-March-day-53-years.html

Anyway, have a good day Furry, enjoy yourself while you can...


----------



## Furryanimal

i’m on a train...


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> i’m on a train...


yeaaah.... !!!


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> @Furryanimal , I hope you've got your fish and chips booked...everywhere was packed today all the parks and beaches in England, and even tho' it looked a little cooler in Wales,  Barry island was also pretty crowded today, so the likelihood is it will be tomorrow  too...


A photo taken with a telephoto lens makes everyone look much closer together than they really are. Not that I’m in any way disputing that in some places there were large crowds.


----------



## Glowworm

@hollydolly just love the photos of your environment and animals. When spring decides to put in an appearance here I’ll have to get out with the camera.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> No masks? Crazy.


Not just in the UK. Seen plenty of pictures from the US of large crowds of people without masks. Just as crazy.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Not just in the UK. Seen plenty of pictures from the US of large crowds of people without masks. Just as crazy.


yes but it;s never been illegal to not wear masks outside here in the UK..only inside..


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> @hollydolly just love the photos of your environment and animals. When spring decides to put in an appearance here I’ll have to get out with the camera.


I take pictures all year long.. and never go anywhere without my phone or my camera.. these ones were of my neighbourhood.. and after 12th April I'll be able to take more from farther afield as I usually do.. ( whole of 2020 missed)... but unfortunately not Abroad this year...


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Not just in the UK. Seen plenty of pictures from the US of large crowds of people without masks. Just as crazy.


Yes, I agree and we are surging, again, because of it, but it is mostly red states so there you go. People are still drinking the kool aide


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes but it;s never been illegal to not wear masks outside here in the UK..only inside..


Yes, I know, but it’s common sense, however, if people want to die or get sick or kill others then the earth is overpopulated anyway, so who am I to care?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I agree and we are surging, again, because of it, but it is mostly red states so there you go. People are still drinking the kool aide


what's a red state ?


----------



## Glowworm

It's not illegal not to wear masks here either but as you say, it's common sense. I certainly wouldn't go where there's a big crowd, mask or not


----------



## Buckeye

This thread is supposed to be about "what are you doing today", not a debate on mask wearing.  What am I doing today?  Taking my SO to her afternoon appointment with an orthopedic specialist.  And, if time permits, getting Florida tags for my car.

Have a great day, no matter what you are doing.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> It's not illegal not to wear masks here either but as you say, it's common sense. I certainly wouldn't go where there's a big crowd, mask or not


Nor me, I'm staying away from crowds much as I'd love to go to the beach I won't because of the crowds.. when our lockdown is lifted on the12th, I'll be going into the city and where there's crowds I'll be wearing a mask outdoors


----------



## hollydolly

What am I doing today?...talking about the rights and wrongs of wearing masks outdoors.... ...sorry Buckeye, couldn't resist...


----------



## katlupe

Right now drinking coffee and soothing my sore calf. Woke up to a horrible cramp. I guess I stretched in my sleep and that will do it every time. 

Have a good day!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Right now drinking coffee and soothing my sore calf. Woke up to a horrible cramp. I guess I stretched in my sleep and that will do it every time.
> 
> Have a good day!


Ouch!!!!! I know how that feels, terrible soreness all day after a particularly bad bout of cramp, and fear that it's going to happen again... hope it doesn't and you can massage that calf better, Kat...


----------



## katlupe

Thank you, Holly.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> what's a red state ?


Sending you a PM


----------



## Aneeda72

Buckeye said:


> This thread is supposed to be about "what are you doing today", not a debate on mask wearing.  What am I doing today?  Taking my SO to her afternoon appointment with an orthopedic specialist.  And, if time permits, getting Florida tags for my car.
> 
> Have a great day, no matter what you are doing.


Well, today, like every dang day *I am wearing a MASK!*


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Right now drinking coffee and soothing my sore calf. Woke up to a horrible cramp. I guess I stretched in my sleep and that will do it every time.
> 
> Have a good day!


Haven't had those kind of cramps like in forever......but i remember how painful they are.
Hope it loosens up sooner than later.....be careful.


----------



## jujube

As we're both into genealogy, we like to visit graveyards looking for family. Yesterday, we finally found the tiny family graveyard of his great-great-grandfather and gggrandmother, their three daughters, two sons-in-law, several infants, and some total stranger.  Interesting part......it was in the middle of a very nice housing development, tucked in between two houses and a little playground. 

In talking to one of the neighbors, she sent us around the corner to another tiny graveyard which had even more of his family in it.

We chatted with a woman walking her dog who had grown up in the area. She said she remembered as a child,  before all the newer houses were built, putting flowers on the graves and "playing funeral". She said she buried her pet turtle there.

We located the possible site of another graveyard but it's on private property (no longer in the family), so can't search.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> As we're both into genealogy, we like to visit graveyards looking for family. Yesterday, we finally found the tiny family graveyard of his great-great-grandfather and gggrandmother, their three daughters, two sons-in-law, several infants, and some total stranger.  Interesting part......it was in the middle of a very nice housing development, tucked in between two houses and a little playground.
> 
> In talking to one of the neighbors, she sent us around the corner to another tiny graveyard which had even more of his family in it.
> 
> We chatted with a woman walking her dog who had grown up in the area. She said she remembered as a child,  before all the newer houses were built, putting flowers on the graves and "playing funeral". She said she buried her pet turtle there.
> 
> We located the possible site of another graveyard but it's on private property (no longer in the family), so can't search.


How very exciting!  Are you sure the stranger is a stranger?  I’ve sometimes found stranger are related to the family in a strange way or not so strange way.  Like an out of wedlock child sent to distance relatives as a servant.


----------



## katlupe

jujube said:


> As we're both into genealogy, we like to visit graveyards looking for family. Yesterday, we finally found the tiny family graveyard of his great-great-grandfather and gggrandmother, their three daughters, two sons-in-law, several infants, and some total stranger.  Interesting part......it was in the middle of a very nice housing development, tucked in between two houses and a little playground.
> 
> In talking to one of the neighbors, she sent us around the corner to another tiny graveyard which had even more of his family in it.
> 
> We chatted with a woman walking her dog who had grown up in the area. She said she remembered as a child,  before all the newer houses were built, putting flowers on the graves and "playing funeral". She said she buried her pet turtle there.
> 
> We located the possible site of another graveyard but it's on private property (no longer in the family), so can't search.


One of my favorite things to do!


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> what's a red state ?


Holly, some folks in the U.S. are into the political nonsense and identify different states as either blue or red depending on which party dominates in and election and who runs the state.  Actually, it ridiculous and no one should care one way or the other, but some cannot wrap their minds around the fact that we are all Americans with similar problems.  I pay no attention to the silliness of it all..


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Holly, some folks in the U.S. are into the political nonsense and identify different states as either blue or red depending on which party dominates in and election and who runs the state.  Actually, it ridiculous and no one should care one way or the other, but some cannot wrap their minds around the fact that we are all Americans with similar problems.  I pay no attention to the silliness of it all..


Thanks Lois... I've had a couple of people PM me and tell me too... thanks to you all..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Lois... I've had a couple of people PM me and tell me too... thanks to you all..


We aim to please


----------



## Aneeda72

In addition to getting the food processor, which I have now mastered-kinda of, I bought an electric egg cooker.  I read the instructions  and it is now hard boiling 7 eggs for me.  It makes eggs any style so soft boiled, hard boiled, medium boiled, poached, omelets, and scrambled.  Seemed like a great gadget to have especially when you only want a couple of eggs.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> In addition to getting the food processor, which I have now mastered-kinda of, I bought an electric egg cooker.  I read the instructions  and it is now hard boiling 7 eggs for me.  It makes eggs any style so soft boiled, hard boiled, medium boiled, poached, omelets, and scrambled.  Seemed like a great gadget to have especially when you only want a couple of eggs.


OMGosh this thing is great!  Course I forgot to turn it on , but once I did that, perfectly cooked hard boiled egg.  Cost a little over 12 dollars at target .


----------



## Pepper

I'm doing what I do most days--trying not to scream.


----------



## Pam

Just waiting on my son to give me a lift to health centre for second Covid jab.


----------



## hollydolly

Pam said:


> Just waiting on my son to give me a lift to health centre for second Covid jab.


Good luck Pam, hopefully no after effects..


----------



## RadishRose

I'm taking doggie to get her nails trimmed.

Yesterday, I gave her  bath myself and trimmed the hair around her eyes with the rounded scissors. No need for the big grooming; I did it very well myself.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I'm taking doggie to get her nails trimmed.
> 
> Yesterday, I gave her  bath myself and trimmed the hair around her eyes with the rounded scissors. No need for the big grooming; I did it very well myself.


Daughter does her own grooming, she's a qualified groomer.. but what was funny was that Digs the 12 year old  doodle  who has been groomed dozens of times in his life, and is no problem, suddenly decided the other day that he wouldn't allow any grooming unless he could hold his toy...   







All pretty again....and tired..


----------



## Jules

Having the winter tires replaced with the summer ones.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> Having the winter tires replaced with the summer ones.


Having that done next week


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:45,it was drizzling temp was around 60
I didn't post here earlier because the past few weeks whenever my friend,Mary &I were scheduled for our weekly'road trip',it got cancelled because her boss would email her at the last moment to do something
This morning luck was on our side, we went to Kohl's because I was looking to buy a new pair of New Balance walking shoes,found what I was looking for.I didn't like waiting in line for 20 min with only 2 cashiers working,finally another employee came because the line was getting long 
After we left,we went to our favorite $ store,I bought a couple of items,Mary got Easter cards


----------



## Aneeda72

Just got message from doctor, she has ordered a CT scan to see if they can tell what the lumps are  and if they need to be drained or removed.  But Dr. Google says some blood cancers can be liquid.  . And since I have MDS, a blood cancer that can turn into leukemia, if the CT scan is not definitive, I am going to call my oncologist.

Not freaking out again, just being cautious.


----------



## Pecos

We replaced our very, very old I phones with new ones and are now trying to get everything to cooperate with each other. I have not yet succeeded in getting hers or mine to pair with either one of our cars and I am about to pull my hair out.


----------



## SetWave

Off to get my second vaccination. Wheeeeeee........


----------



## Sliverfox

Sending  good thought your way Aneeda.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to keep track of pup,,but he must be cold,   although house is  warm.
Fixing a meal is hard ,, pup wants held.
Will soon put him in his crate.

Hubby & son are working on  car's engine.


----------



## Pinky

Going for first Covid shot this afternoon!


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from my PT on my balance problems. Pooped out right now. Later, may go to BJs to pick up a couple things, first time in a year, and gas up.


----------



## Jules

Only thing planned is baking 3 dozen bran muffins.  That’s half the recipe.  Went to make them yesterday and didn’t have enough milk.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> We replaced our very, very old I phones with new ones and are now trying to get everything to cooperate with each other. I have not yet succeeded in getting hers or mine to pair with either one of our cars and I am about to pull my hair out.


remember you can either ask for help here or look on Youtube


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> We replaced our very, very old I phones with new ones and are now trying to get everything to cooperate with each other. I have not yet succeeded in getting hers or mine to pair with either one of our cars and I am about to pull my hair out.


I finally got mine paired and they do not make it easy. Now I have to work on my wife’s car and since it is a different make, I see a new adventure ahead.
At the moment I am waiting to get called in for some bloodwork. With any luck, it will tell us that my prostrate cancer is still gone. Wish me luck.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm trying to rest for the last of three days off before working the weekend... I have a hard time relaxing.  I feel like I should be doing *something* constructive and then I think, "But you need to rest up for work."  So I'm binge watching the Amazon series, "The Vineyard" (which, btw is very good) and cooking ahead a little.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I finally got mine paired and they do not make it easy. Now I have to work on my wife’s car and since it is a different make, I see a new adventure ahead.
> At the moment I am waiting to get called in for some bloodwork. With any luck, it will tell us that my prostrate cancer is still gone. Wish me luck.


good luck!

as for me i'm nursing my rib again. may have refractured it.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I finally got mine paired and they do not make it easy. Now I have to work on my wife’s car and since it is a different make, I see a new adventure ahead.
> At the moment I am waiting to get called in for some bloodwork*. With any luck, it will tell us that my prostrate cancer is still gone. Wish me luck.*


----------



## dobielvr

Glowworm said:


> Apart from the usual household chores and helping my GF with her braille lessons I've spent most of the afternoon ordering myself new electric wheelchairs and a mobility scooter.


Do you order them from here in the states?
I used to work at Sunrise Medical, we made wheelchairs, order to fit.  Custom.
I worked in the customer service dept.

That was in the 1990s, I dont even remember if they made electric wheelchairs, I dont think so.

I'm sure they've really updated their look and styles since the 90s.

ETA:  i see where you've answered most of my questions already lol
The chairs do look a little updated.


----------



## Marie5656

*Making chicken soup in the crock pot.  Had been planning to for a while, to freeze.  But figure that tomorrow, after my shot, I can pamper myself with some soup, on the off chance I come home feeling out of sorts.*


----------



## dobielvr

Glowworm said:


> There’s one of the differences between our respective health systems. Here in Sweden with our state system once I’ve been prescribed a drug and I need to renew it I simply go online and fill in which ones I want and a couple of days later collect them at the pharmacy. No need to visit the doctor. Also once I pass a certain amount of money that I pay then all my prescription drugs get cheaper. Once I reach a maximum amount all the drugs are free for the rest of the year.


Sounds like my drug plan.  After (the insurance) paying for a couple of my biologics, the rest of the year is free for my meds.  I fall in to the donut hole, or something like that.  The biologics are so expensive I hit that limit right away.


----------



## dobielvr

I forgot to say what I was doing today...absolutely nothing!

I 'm watching tv, and then I'm planning on going outside on my lounge chair and reading some magazines that I've
been holding on to for now.  Couldn't read them with one good eye and one cataract eye lol.

And the weather is so nice.  Getting lots of Vit D.


----------



## JonDouglas

Pecos said:


> We replaced our very, very old I phones with new ones and are now trying to get everything to cooperate with each other. I have not yet succeeded in getting hers or mine to pair with either one of our cars and I am about to pull my hair out.


I managed to unpair my iPhone with the car yesterday (i.e., don't plug the phone into this car's USB until you first turn off bluetooth) and after repeated, unsuccessful attempts to re-pair the two, called Mazda's support hotline, which immediately answered and talked me though fixing it.  I worked the bluetooth issue while tonight's tavern roast was cooking away in the Instant Pot that I got going earlier.  The morning was shot trying to figure out optics settings on a new piece of editing software.  How did I ever manage to get anything done when I had a job and kids around?


----------



## jujube

Today, we went to Chancellorsville and Manassas/Bull Run battlefields.  We also visited Culpepper, VA, which I fell in love with.  It was cold and windy on the battlefields and I about froze my cannonballs off.  I don't  have blood in my veins anymore......I've lived so long in Florida there's nothing but orange juice flowing in there.


----------



## cookiei

Walked around my neighborhood and took these pictures.



Flowers from my yard


----------



## dobielvr

cookiei said:


> Walked around my neighborhood and took these pictures.
> View attachment 157857
> View attachment 157858
> 
> Flowers from my yard
> View attachment 157859


Very pretty.
Def. springtime in your area


----------



## Autumn72

Ruthanne said:


> Drinking a beer and thinking what's for dinner.  I have for dessert a slice of Tirimisu.


Whats that?


----------



## Keesha

cookiei said:


> Walked around my neighborhood and took these pictures.
> View attachment 157857
> View attachment 157858
> 
> Flowers from my yard
> View attachment 157859


That is beautiful. Very spring like indeed.


----------



## Autumn72

Aunt Bea said:


> Just back from the post office and the market washed my hands and turned on the computer.


What kind of anti virus do you have for your healthy computer?


----------



## Ruthanne

Autumn72 said:


> Whats that?




What is Tiramisu?​Tiramisu is a classic Italian dessert, comprised of layers of sweet mascarpone cream and Ladyfinger cookies that have been soaked in espresso and liquor.

It has a luxurious *spiked-coffee and cream flavor*, with a touch of chocolate from a dusting of cocoa powder over the top.


----------



## Pappy

Taking my wife to hair dressers at 9:30 this morning. Then on to BJs to gas up car and do a little shopping in the store. Maybe lunch somewhere and on to home and the easy chair. Nap maybe???


----------



## Buckeye

Make yet another trip to my SO's doctor to try to get her primary med script straightened out.  Dr wanted to change med to something that is no longer available.  Been working on this for almost 2 weeks.  I'm getting pi$$ed about it.


----------



## Buckeye

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 157875
> 
> What is Tiramisu?​Tiramisu is a classic Italian dessert, comprised of layers of sweet mascarpone cream and Ladyfinger cookies that have been soaked in espresso and liquor.
> 
> It has a luxurious *spiked-coffee and cream flavor*, with a touch of chocolate from a dusting of cocoa powder over the top.


My lovely second wife (may she rest in peace) loved Tiramisu, and this brought back a pleasant memory or three,  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Glowworm

Spending my day wrapped in the arms of the one I love


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & son have gone  for  engine parts.
I plan on cleaning   the house  after my shower.

Son  bought his cockatoo with him.
Pup & bird  sure can make a mess.


----------



## Lewkat

Since it is a high holy day, I'll spend a day praying and reflecting.  Getting prepared for my radiation therapy next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Taking my wife to hair dressers at 9:30 this morning. Then on to BJs to gas up car and do a little shopping in the store. Maybe lunch somewhere and on to home and the easy chair. Nap maybe???


you're making me very jealous...no hair salons open here because of lockdown, and another thing is Car washes.. all closed except automatics which scratch up the car


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Since it is a high holy day, I'll spend a day praying and reflecting.  Getting prepared for my radiation therapy next week.


Yikes..OMG... is this for your lungs Lois, they found something more sinister then, obviously...


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 157875
> 
> What is Tiramisu?​Tiramisu is a classic Italian dessert, comprised of layers of sweet mascarpone cream and Ladyfinger cookies that have been soaked in espresso and liquor.
> 
> It has a luxurious *spiked-coffee and cream flavor*, with a touch of chocolate from a dusting of cocoa powder over the top.


My o/h  likes that ( or did before he became Vegan)..I've never liked it)


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early morning walk at 7am it was 25 a bit breezy,felt colder brrrr!
This morning,my 2 friends,Thora&Jean& I went to local grocery store,TOPS. It wasn't crowded at all at 9:30,we were finished in 20min
I was planning on going for afternoon walk but it became a bit more windy I opted out,even though its been a beautiful day here.I read NYT,Bflo News instead,tomorrow will be warmer


----------



## Ruthanne

Listening to some music (Scott Walker right now) and earlier I answered the door and my neighbor brought me a chocolate Easter Bunny.  I may be gnawing on some chocolate later after it gets nice and frozen in the freezer.  Had my lunch of a nice sized avocado sandwich, watched some News.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Spending my day wrapped in the arms of the one I love


Hmm, I can not do that Bella bites, BAD BELLA BAD


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to the hospital I like and told them I had not been called for my scans and can I make an appointment?  She says oh sorry you haven’t been called let me look. Yup, we have both the orders.  If you want to wait an hour or so, we will work you in.  YAY!

So I wait.  The mass on the left which I posted a picture of is a fatty tumor if it gets much larger I can have it removed.  That  scan has been read, finalized, and reported to my health so I could read it.

The mass on the right, the worrisome to me  one, Nope.  No report on it yet.  I looked at the scan of that one, tech showed me the scan of the larger of the two.  It has clearly defined edges.   They used contrast so they could see it.  Now I am just waiting.

While I waited I sprayed the grass seed and Bella ran in and out of the water, barking, and occasionally jumping up to trying to eat my hand or, yup, butt.  But, , got gloves on Bella, so there!  The bicycle gloves are working very well.  I put them on backwards, the thick part on the back of my hands, and those sharp little teeth are out of luck.  Tuesday she goes to board and train.


----------



## tbeltrans

A successful day...

I figured out how to print and scan from our new smartphones to and from our HP Deskjet 8630 printer over wireless.  So now I can print sheet music that I am working with, and my wife can print pictures she takes.  

The printer is years old, so I was a bit surprised that it would support this.  Of course, as long as the driver on the smartphone supports that printer, that is all that matters.  Kudos to HP for providing that level of support.

Since I paid our property taxes online yesterday, I was able to just print the email receipt right from my smartphone.  I think my need for a laptop is diminishing, though I doubt it will ever be obsoleted.

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to the hospital I like and told them I had not been called for my scans and can I make an appointment?  She says oh sorry you haven’t been called let me look. Yup, we have both the orders.  If you want to wait an hour or so, we will work you in.  YAY!
> 
> So I wait.  The mass on the left which I posted a picture of is a fatty tumor if it gets much larger I can have it removed.  That  scan has been read, finalized, and reported to my health so I could read it.
> 
> The mass on the right, the worrisome to me  one, Nope.  No report on it yet.  I looked at the scan of that one, tech showed me the scan of the larger of the two.  It has clearly defined edges.   They used contrast so they could see it.  Now I am just waiting.
> 
> While I waited I sprayed the grass seed and Bella ran in and out of the water, barking, and occasionally jumping up to trying to eat my hand or, yup, butt.  But, , got gloves on Bella, so there!  The bicycle gloves are working very well.  I put them on backwards, the thick part on the back of my hands, and those sharp little teeth are out of luck.  Tuesday she goes to board and train.


Ok, I am going to live, the report was corrected, , the left side is just some extra fat padding on my ankle, but not a fatty tumor; the right side is a small fatty mass, no fluid in it so the ultrasound was read wrong, and it has a varicose vein running underneath.  So whatever, it is nothing to worry about so I worried for nothing .


----------



## MarciKS

went to the dr again today cuz i think i refractured my rib. got xrays and more pain meds. wishing i was friends with doc kavorkian right now.   

trying to decide if i wanna go watch an online movie.


----------



## SetWave

Trying to finalize plans for when the goddamned virus lets go.


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Trying to finalize plans for when the goddamned virus lets go.


if....if it lets go


----------



## Chet

My water heater finally gave up the ghost and leaked a good amount of water onto the basement floor. If I had not gone down there to do some laundry to find it, there would have been a whole lot more. This was at 10:30 AM. I called my usual plumber and they sent one guy over in about and hour and a half, and he proceeded to pump the water out of the heater and disconnected it from the plumbing, while two others arrived not much later with the new water heater. They left with the old heater and the first guy got it all hooked up and connected. The whole thing took 4 hours and I consider that pretty darn good. I took a hot shower and washed away $970 worth of tears.


----------



## MarciKS

Chet said:


> My water heater finally gave up the ghost and leaked a good amount of water onto the basement floor. If I had not gone down there to do some laundry to find it, there would have been a whole lot more. This was at 10:30 AM. I called my usual plumber and they sent one guy over in about and hour and a half, and he proceeded to pump the water out of the heater and disconnected it from the plumbing, while two others arrived not much later with the new water heater. They left with the old heater and the first guy got it all hooked up and connected. The whole thing took 4 hours and I consider that pretty darn good. I took a hot shower and washed away $970 worth of tears.


awwwwwwwwwww sorry u had to deal with that.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 7am this morning  it was 25 but no wind,quite refreshing,sun was making its appearance
This morning,I'm strolling over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} for a brief visit.We haven't been able to have our weekly Sat visits since the pandempic started .I see more of Marcia than I do Dave or son,Alexei{my movie buddy} they both are school teachers/working,she is retired. I'll also get to see family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' who still remembers who I am{even with the mask on}.It will be the highlight of my day
I'll probably take an afternoon walk after lunch


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, I am going to live, the report was corrected, , the left side is just some extra fat padding on my ankle, but not a fatty tumor; the right side is a small fatty mass, no fluid in it so the ultrasound was read wrong, and it has a varicose vein running underneath. So whatever, it is nothing to worry about so I worried for nothing .


wwwwoooooohooooooooo


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot to do today... it's Easter weekend and everything is still closed, so nowhere to go except maybe the park or down to the boat and it's too cold for either, plus I'm not the most well I've ever been so best to stay close to home.

I did clear out  a sidebaord this morning. I keep everything in nice baskets, so I'm able to clear out one basket at a time if that's all I feel like doing.. and I found a whole load more loose  postcards that haven't been added to my post card album,  that people have sent over the years, so I may get that done this weekend


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Tiramisu is a classic Italian dessert, comprised of layers of sweet mascarpone cream and Ladyfinger cookies that have been soaked in espresso and liquor.
> 
> It has a luxurious *spiked-coffee and cream flavor*, with a touch of chocolate from a dusting of cocoa powder over the top.


The other day I went to make Tiramisu from an Italian mix.  It called for lady fingers and I couldn’t find them in the package.  Finally saw that they weren’t included.  I’ve been to two stores and neither carry them.  

Planning on making mini cherry cheesecakes today using Nilla wafers as the base in cupcake paper.  Just had a thought that maybe I could use these in lieu of the lady fingers.  Doesn’t have the same appeal though.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> The other day I went to make Tiramisu from an Italian mix.  It called for lady fingers and I couldn’t find them in the package.  Finally saw that they weren’t included.  I’ve been to two stores and neither carry them.
> 
> Planning on making mini cherry cheesecakes today using Nilla wafers as the base in cupcake paper.  Just had a thought that maybe I could use these in lieu of the lady fingers.  Doesn’t have the same appeal though.


Well, bummer that you can't find the lady fingers.  Now that you mention it, I don't remember seeing them when I'm looking in the cookie aisle...which is rare. 

Those vanilla wafers may work tho, after you drench them w/all that goodness.


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> after you drench them w/all that goodness.


Definitely would need to do that.  

Will have to postpone making them with anything.  The whole point was to use the cream up that I bought and now it’s gone.  Cream is a rarity in this house.  Someday, maybe.


----------



## jujube

Yesterday, we did Williamsburg. Today it was Jamestown and Yorktown.   Earlier in the week we toured Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville and Manassas/Bull Run battlefields.

I'm historied out.......where's the outlet mall and a good bar?


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Yesterday, we did Williamsburg. Today it was Jamestown and Yorktown.   Earlier in the week we toured Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville and Manassas/Bull Run battlefields.
> 
> I'm historied out.......where's the outlet mall and a good bar?


Not here that's for sure... we're still SHUT... we might not even get into a pub or restaurant when the country re-opens on the glorious 12th because we're now being told no vaccination passport no entry.. to pubs, restaurants, theatres etc...


----------



## SetWave

Sorting important and unimportant papers. Ugh.


----------



## horseless carriage

jujube said:


> Yesterday, we did Williamsburg. Today it was Jamestown and Yorktown.   Earlier in the week we toured Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville and Manassas/Bull Run battlefields.


Sounds like my kind of wonderful. I've done Jamestown & Yorktown and a lot more throughout what was once known as The Confederate States.


----------



## Don M.

We finally got enough dry weather such that I was able to till my garden today, without fighting the mud.  Now, if the long range weather forecasts are correct, I may get it planted by mid to late April.  Last year, everything was so wet that it was mid-May before I got started.


----------



## Aneeda72

Just finished a birthday zoom party for great granddaughter who turned 3 .  I asked for a piece of the bakery bought cute decorated cake and they refused; claiming it would not travel well.  Selfish people!

Happily my present to her arrived 20 minutes before the party started.  YAY.


----------



## Ruthanne

Baking my western ribs for dinner, took dog for a longer walk, and that's about it.


----------



## Tish

Absolutely nothing, with exception of watching my grandferals via Zoom having their Easter Egg hunt.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Absolutely nothing, with exception of watching my grandferals via Zoom having their Easter Egg hunt.


'Grandferals'...that always makes me laugh.....


----------



## Glowworm

horseless carriage said:


> Sounds like my kind of wonderful. I've done Jamestown & Yorktown and a lot more throughout what was once known as The Confederate States.


I've also done a few. Vicksburg, Tupelo and Shiloh on my road trip from New Orleans to Chicago


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's getting windy here.  Gales,  snow and sub-zero temps forecast for the next few days.  Maybe get a bit of gardening done before the weather gets too bad.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sun here.....


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sun here.....


Huumph... I don't like you any more


----------



## Aneeda72

Up early as usual, took forever to find an Easter movie that Comcast did not want to charge me for, sad.  There used to be tons of snows on tv about the Easter story.  I am watching The Greatest Story Ever Told. I love the old movies.

After that, back to work in the yard as our son brought the trailer over for yard clean up.  Then, later tonight, if I can find my The Passion of Christ dvd, I will watch it.  Oh, and got to go see my middle son and give him his Easter present.   Busy busy day for us.

Masks in Utah come off April 10.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Huumph... I don't like you any more


Just washed the filters in the cooker.. and then outside to change the water in the bird bath... ooooh it's so warm in the sun...  

Hubs came downstairs and his whole face was so red it looked like he was sunburnt. he's only recently become allergic to Vinegar and acids.. after a lifetime of being able to enjoy them, so he's stopped drinking  or eating anything with acid in..however, he hadn't realised there was vinegar in Hendersons' relish which he adds to his V8 in the mornings... so another thing he enjoys has bitten the dust..


----------



## katlupe

Not doing anything special today.


----------



## Aneeda72

I found my JC super star but my Passion of Christ dvd is gone so I will order a new one today from Amazon.  I have movie holiday rituals


----------



## hollydolly

I spent the whole day in the  back garden,  weeding, mowing, hubs was trimming back the IVY...it all looks so much better now after  winter.

It's amazing how I can be out there almost every day all summer keeping it nice, and 4 months of barely being touched  during winter it looks like it's been neglected for a year .

Washed out all the bird drinking containers which I hang on the trees , and cleaned out their feeders and refilled them with a mix of nuts,and mealworms..


----------



## tbeltrans

Celebrating today because it is the first in a long time that I didn't see any reports of shootings somewhere in the Twin Cities area.  Let's hope that is the beginning of a trend.

Tony


----------



## Keesha

Had a Dairy Queen Blizzard with my husband.


----------



## Pappy

Not too much today, but we did concoct this for dinner.


----------



## tbeltrans

Keesha said:


> Had a Dairy Queen Blizzard with my husband.
> View attachment 158286


We have a DQ two blocks away.  I didn't know they were open for the season yet.  Will have to check that out, so thanks for the heads up and nice that you and your husband are enjoying DQ together.  It isn't just for kids!   

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx

No plans here.   Just 'rolling' around after the Easter meal.  lol


----------



## Robert59

Measuring my yard for a six foot high wood fence. Had a company come out last week and told me it would cost 5100 dollars for 150 foot long 6 foot high fence which I think way to much money.


----------



## tbeltrans

Robert59 said:


> Measuring my yard for a six foot high wood fence. Had a company come out last week and told me it would cost 5100 dollars for 150 foot long 6 foot high fence which I think way to much money.


Yes!  Back in the early 1990s, we had a company give us an estimate for building enclosed shelving, floor to ceiling, on the three walls of our dining room that we were converting to my wife's sewing room.  They wanted between $11,000 and $14,000 to do it.  I did it in a week of evenings (I was still working full time) and it only cost me about $600 for materials.

You can save a LOT of money doing these things yourself.

Tony


----------



## Keesha

tbeltrans said:


> We have a DQ two blocks away.  I didn't know they were open for the season yet.  Will have to check that out, so thanks for the heads up and nice that you and your husband are enjoying DQ together.  It isn't just for kids!
> 
> Tony


Oh. Our dairy queens are open all year around since they now serve chicken fingers, burgers and stuff but since it was a holiday I checked online to see if they were open first. 
Just for the kids. But of course.


----------



## Keesha

Robert59 said:


> Measuring my yard for a six foot high wood fence. Had a company come out last week and told me it would cost 5100 dollars for 150 foot long 6 foot high fence which I think way to much money.


Six foot privacy fences are very expensive. We had to put up a 300 foot one over twenty years ago and it was very expensive. Plus right now lumber is super expensive . One, because the lumber mills and associated businesses are working at half staff due to the pandemic. Two, a lot of people are taking advantage of the time they have at home to do renovations . With less production and more demand, it has raised the prices drastically.
Yadda yadda yadda 
Note: perhaps I should add that it’s like that here where we live.


----------



## Pecos

Pappy said:


> Not too much today, but we did concoct this for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 158292


Oh, I like that very much.


----------



## MarciKS

sleeping mostly


----------



## SetWave

My . . . TAXES 
There was a group of volunteer accountants that helped us seniors and they have been great. But, because of the goddamned virus they can't do it face to face this year so i'm on my own.


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> My . . . TAXES
> There was a group of volunteer accountants that helped us seniors and they have been great. But, because of the goddamned virus they can't do it face to face this year so i'm on my own.


seriously? *looks at the date* i don't know how people can cut it so close. i'd be freaking out if mine weren't done right now.


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> seriously? *looks at the date* i don't know how people can cut it so close. i'd be freaking out if mine weren't done right now.


I always like sending mine in dated 4/1  but this year am a bit off.
Didn't they extend the deadline to May?


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> I always like sending mine in dated 4/1  but this year am a bit off.
> Didn't they extend the deadline to May?


i don't know. i never need to have that information. i like to get mine taken care of right away. i'm always a bit off though. lol!


----------



## tbeltrans

We always have our taxes done and any money coming back or going out settled before the end of February.  But, then, I have never been one to wait until the last minute for anything.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

most of the places i've ever worked at got our w-2's to us by january and by the end of january it was all filed. this place i work at now it takes them longer. even with electronic w-2's it takes them longer. *shrugs*


----------



## Chet

I took advantage of the nice spring weather and went fishing today for the first time this year. I caught two bluegills and had a few more taps.


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Not too much today, but we did concoct this for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 158292


Hey, copycat, that's what I'm having...lol
Sans the cabbage and potatoes...but yes to the carrots.


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> Six foot privacy fences are very expensive. We had to put up a 300 foot one over twenty years ago and it was very expensive. Plus right now lumber is super expensive . One, because the lumber mills and associated businesses are working at half staff due to the pandemic. Two, a lot of people are taking advantage of the time they have at home to do renovations . With less production and more demand, it has raised the prices drastically.
> Yadda yadda yadda
> Note: perhaps I should add that it’s like that here where we live.


It's like that here too.  My neighbor across the street is building a pergola in an area of his front yard.  He told me he paid $200 for 2) 5 gallons of paint.  And all this money, I want to say $2000 for the lumber.  (i could be wrong on that).

But, i thought he was just kinda bragging about $$...but after reading, he was being truthful.

He's always telling me outrageous things, that's why I doubted him at first.  
Sorry dude.


----------



## Aneeda72

Robert59 said:


> Measuring my yard for a six foot high wood fence. Had a company come out last week and told me it would cost 5100 dollars for 150 foot long 6 foot high fence which I think way to much money.


We went to buy another dog run.  It was over 500 dollars, last year it was 300.  We asked why and, of course, covid is to blame.    So tired of the Covid excuse I could .  Wood has more than tripled in price.

Since fencing is so expensive we use the dog run panels and attach them to the four foot fence to keep the neighbors vicious dogs in his yard.  And we thread those privacy strips through the fence.  Then, because he’s a hoarder and his yard is gross, we planted these large yellow bushes in front of the fence.  Once they fill in it will look awesome.

Hope you can find a cheaper way to do your project.


----------



## Aneeda72

SetWave said:


> I always like sending mine in dated 4/1  but this year am a bit off.
> Didn't they extend the deadline to May?


Yes


----------



## Aunt Bea

Big day today!

I need to call the garage this morning to make an appointment to have the snow tires removed and the oil changed.

I drove less than 500 miles last winter.  Next year I think I'll forget the snow tires and just venture out on sunny days.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Big day today!
> 
> I need to call the garage this morning to make an appointment to have the snow tires removed and the oil changed.
> 
> I drove less than 500 miles last winter.  Next year I think I'll forget the snow tires and just venture out on sunny days.


Snow tyres are not a thing here.. we all drive in our normal tyres even in the thickest snow.. remember also most of us drive manual cars so we can control our cars a little better in the snow, but still...


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> Snow tyres are not a thing here.. we all drive in our normal tyres even in the thickest snow.. remember also most of us drive manual cars so we can control our cars a little better in the snow, but still...


Where I live we are allowed to have studded snow tires approx. six months out of the year.






I've continued to use them since I retired but I can just as easily do my errands on sunny days when the roads are clear.


----------



## Glowworm

Aunt Bea said:


> Where I live we are allowed to have studded snow tires approx. six months out of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've continued to use them since I retired but I can just as easily do my errands on sunny days when the roads are clear.


We're allowed to use winter tyres from October 1st until April 15th but are required by law to use them from December 1st until March 31st, either studded or unstudded. Normal summer tyres aren't suitable for use in snowy and icy conditions as they become harder and lose elasticity which can lead to damage to the tyres. They also lose much of their grip and have a much longer braking distance than winter tyres. The opposite applies to winter tyres in summer.

Driving a manual or automatic car doesn't make much difference if your tyres are unsuited to the weather conditions.

A lot of people got caught out in today's snowfall after changing to summer tyres over the weekend.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> We're allowed to use winter tyres from October 1st until April 15th but are required by law to use them from December 1st until March 31st, either studded or unstudded. Normal summer tyres aren't suitable for use in snowy and icy conditions as they become harder and lose elasticity which can lead to damage to the tyres. They also lose much of their grip and have a much longer braking distance than winter tyres. The opposite applies to winter tyres in summer.
> 
> Driving a manual or automatic car doesn't make much difference if your tyres are unsuited to the weather conditions.
> 
> A lot of people got caught out in today's snowfall after changing to summer tyres over the weekend.


We use all weather tires


----------



## Aneeda72

After the usual stuff, I am going to keep working on the back yard putting down some castle rock.  Mr. I Want a Yard decided it was too hard for him to do, so his wife, the one with the torn rotator cuff and torn hip gets to do.    Just like last year.  Apparently he meant to say, I want a yard for you to work in .

Unfortunately I can’t even lift the larger castle rock that I wanted here so have to put the smaller ones in and I just took those out


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> We use all weather tires


They aren't recommended over here


----------



## Pappy

PT this morning at 10:30 and later will take my wife out for coffee and scratchies. Scratch off lottery tickets. 
My daughter and youngest son are coming Thursday for a three day visit. Will be so good to see them again.


----------



## Lewkat

Off to get my mapping done for my radiation treatments in a couple of hours.


----------



## Glowworm

Lewkat said:


> Off to get my mapping done for my radiation treatments in a couple of hours.


Good luck Lew


----------



## MarciKS

Sleeping & waiting to hear from the clinic about the latest xrays. Still in quite a bit of pain but not totally unbearable. Went from a 9 to a 7. Sometimes it wanders back to 8 on the 1-10 scale.


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Off to get my mapping done for my radiation treatments in a couple of hours.


Good luck.
Do they have to plant little pieces of gold to help steer that beam? 
When I got radiation treatment for my prostrate cancer they planted five little pieces of gold and then it was radiation five days a week for nine weeks and got mighty tiresome. Will you have to have that many?


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Off to get my mapping done for my radiation treatments in a couple of hours.


Good luck Lois...let us know how you got one when you can


----------



## Lewkat

Pecos said:


> Good luck.
> Do they have to plant little pieces of gold to help steer that beam?
> When I got radiation treatment for my prostrate cancer they planted five little pieces of gold and then it was radiation five days a week for nine weeks and got mighty tiresome. Will you have to have that many?


Yes, they do Pecos.  I have a very small nodule on each lung which are too small for a biopsy, but since I once was a heavy smoker, we are assuming it is cancer.  So, they will zap each one for a couple of weeks and pray that ends it.  I'll only need 5 treatments on each lung, every other day for 4 weeks total.  The mapping was tedious though and being wrapped in that hot cocoon wasn't pleasant at all.  Did not like the diaphragm belt either at first, but once my breathing regulated, it was ok.


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Yes, they do Pecos.  I have a very small nodule on each lung which are too small for a biopsy, but since I once was a heavy smoker, we are assuming it is cancer.  So, they will zap each one for a couple of weeks and pray that ends it.  I'll only need 5 treatments on each lung, every other day for 4 weeks total.  The mapping was tedious though and being wrapped in that hot cocoon wasn't pleasant at all.  Did not like the diaphragm belt either at first, but once my breathing regulated, it was ok.


I sure doesn't sound like you had "any more fun" than I did, but we are still both upright. 

Lets hope that the cancer treatments are efficient. The center that I went to was most impressive in its efficiency.

Will you have to have hormone therapy as well? The women that I have talked to did not like it any better than I did.

I will put in a good word for you with the almighty.


----------



## Lewkat

Pecos said:


> I sure doesn't sound like you had "any more fun" than I did, but we are still both upright.
> 
> Lets hope that the cancer treatments are efficient. The center that I went to was most impressive in its efficiency.
> 
> Will you have to have hormone therapy as well? The women that I have talked to did not like it any better than I did.
> 
> I will put in a good word for you with the almighty.


No, Pecos, I don't need hormone therapy for this.

Thank you, I appreciate your mentioning me to the Almighty.


----------



## jujube

Unpacking, doing laundry, recovering from 12 hours in the car yesterday.  Groaning.  Moaning. Stretching.


----------



## Shalimar

*Eating and sleeping. Lol. I was ordered to gain 20 lbs. Oh happy day! *


----------



## Aneeda72

Took Bella to board and train, then grocery shopping and now getting ready for my walk although I’d prefer a nap. Tomorrow I have my next diagnostic mammogram and the see the surgeon.    Forgot to add yesterday it was sunny and 80 degrees, today it’s 39 and snowing .


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently trying to schedule  hubby  his  first Covid  shot.

I"m on hold & listening to terrible music.


----------



## hollydolly

Been home all day...nowhere to go not until the glorious 12th......  even then I think I might stay home, the traffic is likely to be horrendous, but I'll be going out asap after


----------



## MarciKS

Putting up with more crap from the FMLA company our employer uses. Still waiting for word about Friday's xrays. Jumping through hoops to get paperwork filled out and faxed off...keeping employer in the loop while I hurry up and wait. 

Hopefully sleeping some more. Rough night last night.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Been home all day...nowhere to go not until the glorious 12th......  even then I think I might stay home, the traffic is likely to be horrendous, but I'll be going out asap after


Around here I don't like shopping on the weekends. Too much traffic and too many people in the stores. Pre-Covid of course.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> Around here I don't like shopping on the weekends. Too much traffic and too many people in the stores. Pre-Covid of course.


well the 12th is going to be a Monday but because we've all been cooped up for a year ....there's going to be road strangulation I think people trying to get to shops that will be opening again, Hair salons , even work etc....


----------



## Jules

Can you make an appointment for your hair or do you have to wait until the 12th.

When we could finally get our hair done, my hairdresser had a few days of ‘remembering’ her skills and how to work with a mask on both of us.  Turned out fine.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> nowhere to go not until the glorious 12th


You mean you're staying home till the grouse season starts in August?


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> You mean you're staying home till the grouse season starts in August?


LOL...nope...there's a new glorious 12th now....


----------



## Feelslikefar

Mowed the front yard, will trim later this week.
I...Hate...to...Mow! It ranks right up there with Painting ( inside walls type ).
Most times, my youngest does the mowing but with his job and new house, he's pretty busy.
No Neighborhood kids mow anymore; guess I'll find a lawn service.


----------



## Ruthanne

Doing a bit of cleaning.   Called the auto shop to drop off my car for repairs tomorrow.  These old cars are always needing repairs aren't they.  Enjoying a nicer weather day.  That's about it except for playing youtube relaxing music videos.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> LOL...nope...there's a new glorious 12th now....


Just in case some of you didn't understand what we meant by the glorious twelfth. In Scotland the grouse hunting season starts on August 12th which is called The Glorious 12th


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent the morning running errands.  Fixed and ate a roast beef and cheddar sandwich and then went for a motorcycle ride.  Got home and put all the fixings for ham and bean soup in the pot, using Hurst's HamBeens (mix of 15 types of beans).  We've a lot of Easter ham left over.  April is a good time of year for ham & beans soup as the weather is such you can open the windows for fresh air without cooling down the house too much.


----------



## Keesha

Today after walking the dogs my husband discovered he got his veterans ID card which means he doesn’t ever have to purchase a fishing licence again. He’s very happy about that. 

 We then  went out shopping at Costco where we purchased some new clothes for traveling and for when we get to our new house. 

When we got home we had chicken salad sandwiches with potato salad and this yummy mouse with flavoured macaroons.  It’s soooo good.


----------



## Glowworm

Keesha said:


> Today after walking the dogs my husband discovered he got his veterans ID card which means he doesn’t ever have to purchase a fishing licence again. He’s very happy about that.
> 
> We then  went out shopping at Costco where we purchased some new clothes for traveling and for when we get to our new house.
> 
> When we got home we had chicken salad sandwiches with potato salad and this yummy mouse with flavoured macaroons.  It’s soooo good.
> 
> View attachment 158556


Mousse recipe please Keesha


----------



## Keesha

Glowworm said:


> Mousse recipe please Keesha


Definitely not homemade. It’s bought from Costco.  Sorry.


----------



## Keesha

Glowworm said:


> Mousse recipe please Keesha


But I did find an easy 3 ingredient mouse recipe which can be adapted for other flavours
https://kitchencents.com/easy-3-ingredient-chocolate-mousse/


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Just in case some of you didn't understand what we meant by the glorious twelfth. In Scotland the grouse hunting season starts on August 12th which is called The Glorious 12th


Indeed it does, and I grew up with that in Scotland.., but for purposes of this lockdown I have re-named our opening of most of our facilities on the 12th of April...''Glorious''..and so it will always be remembered...


----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


> Mowed the front yard, will trim later this week.
> I...Hate...to...Mow! It ranks right up there with Painting ( inside walls type ).
> Most times, my youngest does the mowing but with his job and new house, he's pretty busy.
> No Neighborhood kids mow anymore; guess I'll find a lawn service.


I mow my own lawns...well hubs does it sometimes too.. he did it this weekend just gone,and trimmed all the hedges , but often I do it because he's at work. No biggie, I'd rather do that than Vac the whole house , that kills my back


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 7,it was 50 with no wind,refreshing
After breakfast,'spur of the moment' idea,I walked to/from a grocery store,PriceRite needed a couple of things.Its 6 blocks from my apt,it was my long walk of the day
This afternoon,took my next door neighbor,Pat for a walk around our apt complex then we sat in our community garden for 45 min because she doesn't get out much.Its been a beautiful,warm spring day temps in the mid 60's


----------



## Pappy

Went to the bank, stopped at my car dealer and found out it was due for service and computer updates and one recall. Wife and I spent good part of afternoon there. Was after 5 pm when we left so got some chicken sandwiches at Wendy’s and went home to eat them.


----------



## Liberty

Mulching and spreading compost on the banana trees.  Probably will wax the front  hallway floor.  Going to the grocery store. Generally getting ready for the kids to come to stay a week on Saturday.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Attempted to French braid my granddaughter’s very fine, silky hair ( my first try on anyone).  I’m sure the dear French Maman that came up with this originally is rolling in her grave but as long as her hair stays out of her eyes


----------



## Aneeda72

Had my ultrasound, he said they will call to schedule a needle biopsy and they can probably do it tomorrow or Friday.  Doc said “we‘ll start with the needle biopsy, it won’t hurt”, which means it‘ll hurt a lot .  Hopefully, it will just be the needle, it will be negative, and no surgical biopsy.

Doctor said we don’t need to do another mammogram unless you want one.  . Hmm, let me think about it, as, no!.


----------



## Pappy

I found out what I was doing about 9 am. Mother decided she wanted help washing the house windows. After we got that done, we cleaned and washed the carport furniture.


----------



## Liberty

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 158649
> Attempted to French braid my granddaughter’s very fine, silky hair ( my first try on anyone).  I’m sure the dear French Maman that came up with this originally is rolling in her grave but as long as her hair stays out of her eyes


Its a 3 strand.  Used to not have much luck with the 2 strand ones.  LOL!


----------



## Pinky

Spent a couple of hours on the phone with the government this morning (an hour, holding). The person I spoke with was not a clear communicator, but he finally got me set up for direct deposit. He was obviously working from home, because at one point, his dog started barking.

I was told I hadn't gotten 2 rebates back in 2015, and he would transfer me over to someone else. My first thought was "don't let me get cut off!" Sure enough, I was cut off. I re-dialed and got the message all the lines were busy, and they couldn't take my call.

I've tried to set up direct deposit online, and have not been successful, for some reason.

I guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow morning - again


----------



## RadishRose

Making potato salad and baking asparagus.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came home from a drive. Went to the Finger Lakes casino for a bit. Not lucky at the machines, but bought some scratch off tickets on my way out and won a total of $125.   I am actually not a huge casino fan, and was last at one about 8 years ago. Just felt like it.  So, now I am good for another 8 or 10 years.*


----------



## MarciKS

Took a bath...started a little tiny bit of laundry. That's gonna be it for today other than making myself some Suddenly Salad for supper.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My8 yo granddaughter was showing me her Star Wars book... I identified C-3PO and R2D2, then mentioned I saw the first movie when it came out in ‘77.  She looked at me with big eyes and said, “WOW...”   that’s me, older than Tatooine...


----------



## SetWave

Made the dreaded trip to the DMV to get my truck registration corrected. They claim it can be "easily" accomplished online. HA! Tried making an appointment but (you'll love this) when clicking on the appointment tab it just comes up blank. (nice joke you jerks). So . . . wasn't crowded and they weren't as snotty as usual, although still a bit.

Then attacked the stuff outside needing a new home at the dump. Loaded up the truck and I sure do miss the strength and endurance we all remember. 

Sat on a bench to rest and tried to encourage one of the cats to join me but got the usual cattitude. She's a sweetie and I call her "Honey" but still just a fickle feline.

Now it's time for a well deserved nap. Yay.


----------



## cookiei

I have a big decision to make but can't decide.
Due to medical issue I checked with my employer about retirement and was surprised to learn there are choices.
option 1: with medical issues (doesn't have to be work related injury)
option 2: without medical issues
I didn't know option 1 exists.  Pension for option 1 is about 60-80% higher than the other.  I'm leaning toward option 2 but will I ever regret later?  Option 1 requires more paperwork like doc statement, lab, etc. and boss's statement.  I hate to bother them and would feel embarrassed if I get denied.  I was told if I'm denied then I can apply for option 2.  This is similar to the stimulus checks or inheritance be it small or not where some people don't need/want.  If you are in this situation which option would you choose and why?


----------



## Homeschoolie

Husband was thrilled he got to go inside the library, browse the magazine racks and check some out. We have had only curbside pick-up and drop off for a year!!!


----------



## Homeschoolie

cookiei said:


> I have a big decision to make but can't decide.
> Due to medical issue I checked with my employer about retirement and was surprised to learn there are choices.
> option 1: with medical issues (doesn't have to be work related injury)
> option 2: without medical issues
> I didn't know option 1 exists.  Pension for option 1 is about 60-80% higher than the other.  I'm leaning toward option 2 but will I ever regret later?  Option 1 requires more paperwork like doc statement, lab, etc. and boss's statement.  I hate to bother them and would feel embarrassed if I get denied.  I was told if I'm denied then I can apply for option 2.  This is similar to the stimulus checks or inheritance be it small or not where some people don't need/want.  If you are in this situation which option would you choose and why?


I had the same two options.......be very careful and read ALL of the tiny print before you decide.

Just like a Social Security disability payout does ...
MY pension required me to go through the whole doctor exam, tests, verify and document proof very 3 years for the first X number of years (don't remember exact, it was 15 years ago); with another review with in person interviews to prove that my disability still existed and I still qualified.
And then every 5 years after that.
There was the risk that even after going through all that, that somewhere in my lifetime they would decide to change the rules and it would be stopped anyway. It can happen. My husbands company decided one day to not pay the employee pensions.
In addition my health insurance would not pick up the tab for all the expensive tests etc.  just to re-verify a condition still exists to qualify for disability.
I thought, what a pain in the @^#^ to be put through that again and again for the next 30-40 years.
It wasn't worth it to me for the money. I found other ways to up my retirement income and chose the non-disability option.
Good luck.. Hope it all goes well for you whichever one you choose.


----------



## Dana

I'm sitting at my desk trying to look busy while the cleaning lady does her thing. I just hope she doesn't have a peep over my shoulder.
Later, I am going to make my hubby a Nordic granola berry pie.


----------



## cookiei

Homeschoolie said:


> I had the same two options.......be very careful and read ALL of the tiny print before you decide.
> 
> Just like a Social Security disability payout does ...
> MY pension required me to go through the whole doctor exam, tests, verify and document proof very 3 years for the first X number of years (don't remember exact, it was 15 years ago); with another review with in person interviews to prove that my disability still existed and I still qualified.
> And then every 5 years after that.
> There was the risk that even after going through all that, that somewhere in my lifetime they would decide to change the rules and it would be stopped anyway. It can happen. My husbands company decided one day to not pay the employee pensions.
> In addition my health insurance would not pick up the tab for all the expensive tests etc.  just to re-verify a condition still exists to qualify for disability.
> I thought, what a pain in the @^#^ to be put through that again and again for the next 30-40 years.
> It wasn't worth it to me for the money. I found other ways to up my retirement income and chose the non-disability option.
> Good luck.. Hope it all goes well for you whichever one you choose.


Thanks Homeschoolie.  I'll ask about review or resubmitting papers requirements.  This should help me decide.


----------



## Pinky

Holding to speak to the government again .. *sigh*


----------



## katlupe

Doing laundry right now. Have to go down and get it from the washing machines in ten minutes. Just now I spent my whole stimulus check in like half a minute. Why did it give me butterflies in my stomach clicking the mouse? Instead of buying a new laptop, I paid it all on one credit card bill which means I will have it paid off by June I think. I wanted to do that, but I was also afraid to do, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SetWave

Thought I would be making an early trip to the dump but found an excellent excuse to delay while loading more junk into the truck.


----------



## Pecos

I am getting stitches removed from my left arm where a skin cancer was removed. When I changed the dressing last night that area looked good.


----------



## Aneeda72

cookiei said:


> I have a big decision to make but can't decide.
> Due to medical issue I checked with my employer about retirement and was surprised to learn there are choices.
> option 1: with medical issues (doesn't have to be work related injury)
> option 2: without medical issues
> I didn't know option 1 exists.  Pension for option 1 is about 60-80% higher than the other.  I'm leaning toward option 2 but will I ever regret later?  Option 1 requires more paperwork like doc statement, lab, etc. and boss's statement.  I hate to bother them and would feel embarrassed if I get denied.  I was told if I'm denied then I can apply for option 2.  This is similar to the stimulus checks or inheritance be it small or not where some people don't need/want.  If you are in this situation which option would you choose and why?


Option 1, I could have retired on SSI disabilities but decided not to for many of the reason you site.  It was a big mistake.  I could sure sure that extra 400 dollars a month.    Try option 1.


----------



## Jules

Waiting for the window, etc washer to arrive - oops he just did.  The cost is worth it to keep DH off ladders.  

Normally breakfast isn’t until 9:30. Getting up to move outside furniture got the day off to too early of a start.  How am I going to say I don’t have time to do the things I don’t want to do.


----------



## Aneeda72

I was late getting my walk today, now going to work on the garden.  Our second trash can finally got delivered today.  He had a full truck of cans to deliver.  Utah just got them in from Texas.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> I am getting stitches removed from my left arm where a skin cancer was removed. When I changed the dressing last night that area looked good.


Well crap, they didn't get it all and I am scheduled for another surgery later this month. I guess this kind of thing happens so there is no point in me getting all riled up about it. 
But LOL, I can sure think of other things that I would rather do.


----------



## RadishRose

Pecos said:


> Well crap, they didn't get it all and I am scheduled for another surgery later this month. I guess this kind of thing happens so there is no point in me getting all riled up about it.
> But LOL, I can sure think of other things that I would rather do.


What a cramp! Surely they'll do a better job next time..


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Well crap, they didn't get it all and I am scheduled for another surgery later this month. I guess this kind of thing happens so there is no point in me getting all riled up about it.
> But LOL, I can sure think of other things that I would rather do.


WTH? That's a shame. Will keep you in prayer.


----------



## MarciKS

Let's see...I hung my handwashing up to dry. I did my dishes. I've plotted for supper. I've started a 2nd pot of coffee & I'm getting ready to move my campsite on my game and make a nice little camping area for it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Well crap, they didn't get it all and I am scheduled for another surgery later this month. I guess this kind of thing happens so there is no point in me getting all riled up about it.
> But LOL, I can sure think of other things that I would rather do.


Well, better to redo it then have the skin cancer.  I assume it’s the type that spreads.  My SIL had most of the skin removed from his back for his cancer, it was awful.  Sorry this happened but just hang in there, as you pretty much said to me with my breast issue.  .

My needle biopsy is tomorrow, afterwards I have to stay for two hours with an ice pack on my titty, have you heard the expression “colder than a witches tit” , yup, mine will be apparently.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, better to redo it then have the skin cancer.  I assume it’s the type that spreads.  My SIL had most of the skin removed from his back for his cancer, it was awful.  Sorry this happened but just hang in there, as you pretty much said to me with my breast issue.  .
> 
> My needle biopsy is tomorrow, afterwards I have to stay for two hours with an ice pack on my titty, have you heard the expression “colder than a witches tit” , yup, mine will be apparently.


Yep, "hang in there" that is all we can do, but at least we are in a mutual support mode here and I appreciate it. 
Good luck with your needle biopsy tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today is going to be even warmer so I'll take doggie for another walk like today which was a longer one. 

Doing a big load of laundry that's been getting bigger and bigger and today was the day I tackled it.

I may the dog for a ride to the park today as I've got my car back from the repair shop.  She loves the park and we have not been there in forever it seems.  You can see the lake there and there are some steps to sit on to look at the sunrises and sunsets.  Only thing is it may be crowded there with everyone wanting to get outside while it's such nice weather--will be in the 80s today.


----------



## Keesha

Doing some more packing.
Doing some more canning foods.
Taking the dogs for a walk 
Having sister in law over.


----------



## Pappy

Going to price lift chairs. I know I’m in for sticker shock...the rest of day we will do whatever the kids want to do. Son leaves tomorrow and daughter leaves Monday.


----------



## hollydolly

grim day with rain forecast for this afternoon
 Waiting in today for the locksmith, my back door is for no apparent reason refusing to unlock, so I can't get in and out to the rear garden, unless I go out front and round the side...


----------



## digifoss

Gonna have a cookout at the park with our son and grandkids.


----------



## Glowworm

Have been practising driving my new electric wheelchairs and mobility scooter.

I was late coming down this morning and to my surprise my girlfriend had got breakfast ready. She’d set the table, plated up ham and cheese, boiled eggs, cut bread and made coffee all on her own.

Then later she fixed lunch - enchiladas on her own too, also for the first time without any help from me.

A big achievement for her because if you didn’t already know, she’s almost totally blind and has just a tiny blurred pinprick of vision left in one eye.

So proud of her.

Now we’re just taking things easy.


----------



## digifoss

digifoss said:


> Gonna have a cookout at the park with our son and grandkids.


With friends and family, no masks allowed !


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to keep  puppy from eating  spring  flowers.
Coffee  ground seems to work around my sprouting Lilly bulbs.

Wondering if that would keep the deer away from  lilies that are further from house?

Clematis  has leaves on top  part of its  vines .
Pup wants to chew the old stems of it.
Got a squirt of water in his face.


----------



## hollydolly

Locksmith finally got here about 5 hours after we called.

 He didn't have the correct lock to put on which is a 3 bolt mortice, and because it's Saturday afternoon on a Covid day none of our trade stores are open ( roll-on  Glorious freedom day Monday)...  he's taken off the old lock and handles and frames,and replaced it with a single mortice lock until he can return next week...


----------



## Marie5656

*OK, I do love this thread....and contribute often.   That being said, I have days like this too----*


----------



## Pinky

Sliverfox said:


> Trying to keep  puppy from eating  spring  flowers.
> Coffee  ground seems to work around my sprouting Lilly bulbs.
> 
> Wondering if that would keep the deer away from  lilies that are further from house?
> 
> Clematis  has leaves on top  part of its  vines .
> Pup wants to chew the old stems of it.
> Got a squirt of water in his face.


Are the Lily's in a part of the yard where the dog can't get to?
I read that _*some* _Lily's are toxic to dogs/cats.

https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/toxicity/are-lilies-poisonous-dogs

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/blog/lilies-lilies-and-more-lilies/


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Are the Lily's in a part of the yard where the dog can't get to?
> I read that _*some* _Lily's are toxic to dogs/cats.
> 
> https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/toxicity/are-lilies-poisonous-dogs
> 
> https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/blog/lilies-lilies-and-more-lilies/


We have the same issue with Bella so all our plants are fenced in and so is she


----------



## Pecos

Today is my day to wash sheets, and if they deliver the toilet repair parts that I ordered, I will be up to my elbows in the toilet bowl this afternoon.

Yesterday, was our weekly house cleaning day and I kept my standing date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. Then, I got to go buy more coffee beans which is always pure "excitement."


----------



## SetWave

More sorting through and tossing stuff before the big escape.


----------



## Jules

SetWave said:


> More sorting through and tossing stuff before the big escape.



Did I miss where, when & why you are going?


----------



## SetWave

Jules said:


> Did I miss where, when & why you are going?


I haven't divulged the plan as of yet . . . but, it's a major change. 
I promise to let you know and keep you more informed than ThatGuy did years ago.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:50,was already 56 out,no wind,heard birdies chirping.It was another p .sunny warm day temps in low 80's
I had no real plans ,did my laundry  this morning was going to sit outside in our community garden after lunch.My plans changed when my close friend,Marcia called and asked if I would walk the family dog'Aker'{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' at 3.They were going someplace south of the city would return around 7pm.The last time I walked him  by myself was last Jan or Feb,this made my day
When I walked into the house{I have a key},he was lying on the sofa,tail started to wag,asked'want to go for a walk',his ears perked up.We went almost around the block,he was sniffing,cking things out,starting to pant since it was warm outside.When we came back,he rushed into the kitchen by his water bowl,patiently waited for his treat.As I was leaving,bent down to give him a hug,he sighed


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Today is my day to wash sheets, and if they deliver the toilet repair parts that I ordered, I will be up to my elbows in the toilet bowl this afternoon.
> 
> Yesterday, was our weekly house cleaning day and I kept my standing date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. Then, I got to go buy more coffee beans which is always pure "excitement."


They finally delivered the parts just before dinner and when I got back from the mailbox that toilet failed completely and had me postponing dinner while I played plumber. LOL, Getting things working again actually took less time than I anticipated, but I was not a happy camper while my tummy was growling.


----------



## Aneeda72

Morning started out ok, got really bad, then worst, finally got better around 12 and we were able to go to Wendover Nevada as planned.   The drive is long, everything was completely brown from the drought, our favorite buffet had been turned into a restaurant .

But it was the first long drive we had in over a year, so nice.  The casinos, all of them, were packed.  We went to our favorite.  They had temperature machines that took the temperature of everyone who entered.  If you had a temperature of over 100.4 you were asked to leave.

We play for an hour, slots only separated by plexiglass, lost our 100 dollars and let.  Long drive home.  Still it was a good time, some thing near normal.  Got dinner at McDonald’s for the 3 bundle so 6 bucks.

As for the awful stuff in the morning, will write about it another time.  Still .  My youngest sons social worker is going to get an ear full Monday.  . Hopefully, I will be calmer by then.  Another very good reason why we do not own guns.


----------



## Keesha

One thing I’m really grateful for that the pandemic changed in our area is that all casinos were shut down. No casinos are open so no people losing money needlessly. The pandemic is stressful enough.


----------



## Pecos

Glowworm said:


> Have been practising driving my new electric wheelchairs and mobility scooter.
> 
> I was late coming down this morning and to my surprise my girlfriend had got breakfast ready. She’d set the table, plated up ham and cheese, boiled eggs, cut bread and made coffee all on her own.
> 
> Then later she fixed lunch - enchiladas on her own too, also for the first time without any help from me.
> 
> A big achievement for her because if you didn’t already know, she’s almost totally blind and has just a tiny blurred pinprick of vision left in one eye.
> 
> So proud of her.
> 
> Now we’re just taking things easy.



I saw this yesterday and thought about it quite a bit. I would be proud of her too. In fact I find myself feeling very proud of both of you. You two have built a loving relationship under circumstances that most of us would find daunting.


----------



## Keesha

Packing, packing and more packing.


----------



## Glowworm

Pecos said:


> I saw this yesterday and thought about it quite a bit. I would be proud of her too. In fact I find myself feeling very proud of both of you. You two have built a loving relationship under circumstances that most of us would find daunting.


Thank you


----------



## Glowworm

Keesha said:


> One thing I’m really grateful for that the pandemic changed in our area is that all casinos were shut down. No casinos are open so no people losing money needlessly. The pandemic is stressful enough.


Even though you don’t see people losing money in ordinary casinos what you don’t see are the vast numbers of online casinos where so many people lose large amounts of money without anyone else noticing. Many of these casinos offer a bonus when you sign up. For example if you bet 100 dollars they ”give” you another 500 dollars ”for free”. What many people don’t realise is that there are usually conditions attached. In some online casinos you have to bet up to 35 times your original bet plus ”free bonus” before you can cash your winnings. That means in this example 35 x 600 dollars ie 21 000 dollars.

So sad to say many people are still losing money needlessly quite probably including those who can’t visit ”physical” casinos.


----------



## Keesha

Glowworm said:


> Even though you don’t see people losing money in ordinary casinos what you don’t see are the vast numbers of online casinos where so many people lose large amounts of money without anyone else noticing. Many of these casinos offer a bonus when you sign up. For example if you bet 100 dollars they ”give” you another 500 dollars ”for free”. What many people don’t realise is that there are usually conditions attached. In some online casinos you have to bet up to 35 times your original bet plus ”free bonus” before you can cash your winnings. That means in this example 35 x 600 dollars ie 21 000 dollars.
> 
> So sad to say many people are still losing money needlessly.


I don’t know why but I hadn’t even thought of online gambling. Of course. You’re right. And people can get even more drunk and reckless. How sad.

I feel bad for people who have gambling addictions and are alcoholics or drug dependant. One good thing is that at least these people don’t have to drive home.

It’s too bad it wasn’t illegal. What a sad waste of money, time and health.


----------



## Pappy

Sunday. My son left for Nebraska at 4am to get to catch his flight. Early goodbyes for all. 
‘Last night, we went to Outback, I call it Outhouse, for supper. Had my first blooming onion, and it won’t be my last. So good. Today, we are going to Lowe’s to replace our flowers out front. Need something that can stand the heat down here. Daughter leaves Monday morning to go back to Poughkeepsie, NY.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we've booked lunch at the pub for Wednesday, when my hubs has a day off, and for Saturday at another favourite pub in a town about 40 miles from here for my Birthday lunch... all the pubs are opening tomorrow  after the best part of a year ...who have outside space available for service, no service indoors until the end of May at the earliest...I do hope the sun shines...


----------



## cookiei

Just mowed the lawn yesterday and this morning I saw this guy in my yard.  Around Apr-May I'm concerned my lawn tractor might hit them when I mow the lawn.  I wonder if there are turtle nests around here.  Last yr I saw a few with different sizes in my yard and driveway.  This one is about the size of orange or grapefruit.


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Sunday. My son left for Nebraska at 4am to get to catch his flight. Early goodbyes for all.
> ‘Last night, we went to Outback, I call it Outhouse, for supper. Had my first blooming onion, and it won’t be my last. So good. Today, we are going to Lowe’s to replace our flowers out front. Need something that can stand the heat down here. Daughter leaves Monday morning to go back to Poughkeepsie, NY.


Love those blooming onions!  Altho, I haven't been there in years.

Did you know you can get a discount w/your AARP card..........


----------



## SetWave

Chatting with my Sweetie and after a shower will once again attack the daunting task of preparing for the big adventure . . .


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Chatting with my Sweetie and after a shower will once again attack the daunting task of preparing for the big adventure . . .


Big adventure? You getting married?


----------



## MarciKS

*looks @ dishes in the sink* Wish I had a little fairy right now. LOL!

I gotta do a few dishes. Take a shower. Got my follow up dr appt tomorrow to see if I get to go back to work or not. Other than that...just sitting here. La la la...


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> Big adventure? You getting married?


Now, that's an adventure! Time will tell . . .


----------



## MarciKS

April is almost over.


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> April is almost over.


We're only half way through the month, Marci. Slow down. I'm gettin' dizzy.


----------



## Glowworm

Came down this morning to see two centimeters of snow on the ground and three roe deer enjoying my tulips for breakfast


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> April is almost over.


Not really it has just begun.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Big day today!

Take out the trash/recyclables and make an early morning Walmart run!





_And the beat goes on... _


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well crap, they didn't get it all and I am scheduled for another surgery later this month. I guess this kind of thing happens so there is no point in me getting all riled up about it.
> But LOL, I can sure think of other things that I would rather do.


  Sorry to hear you have more surgery coming up.


----------



## Sliverfox

For some odd male reasoning,, hubby  picked out a large ham  for us.
Today I'll bake it ,, after I slice off enough to make ham & scalloped potatoes.

Our rhubarb is up & he's hoping for  rhubarb custard pie.

Going to be busy day  with baking, caring  for pup.

And I have to go for a mammogram & bone  density this after noon .


----------



## hollydolly

Our first day of Freedom...Many Lockdown restrictions lifted..It snowed this morning but it's a glorious sunny day now, and eerily quiet, obviously everyone has gone shopping, or to salons,or restaurants..  or wherever is now  open...and of course the children returned to school today

Our car washes have all been closed so I was more determined to go and get my car cleaned than thinking of shopping  etc.. but I'm not feeling the greatest today, so rather than cope with crowds everywhere I've decided to wait until I'm feeling  a little bit better... 

I'm sure the Salons' phones will be ringing off the hook, so I'll give that a week to calm down before I try for a hair and nail  appointment..

I did get some good financial news today about my upcoming retirement pension, so I'm chuffed about that...


----------



## Dana

Shalimar said:


> Sorry to hear you have more surgery coming up.



_Same here Pecos...I wish you all the very best. Take care of yourself._


----------



## katlupe

Today I am working on my computer. It is raining so not going outside. Yesterday I went grocery shopping so I am all set and don't need anything.


----------



## Ruthanne

Looks like it will be a napping day for me.  Can't seem to get going.  Oh well, naps are good.


----------



## Pecos

cookiei said:


> Just mowed the lawn yesterday and this morning I saw this guy in my yard.  Around Apr-May I'm concerned my lawn tractor might hit them when I mow the lawn.  I wonder if there are turtle nests around here.  Last yr I saw a few with different sizes in my yard and driveway.  This one is about the size of orange or grapefruit.
> View attachment 159262


That looks like a Box Tortoise to me and they are one of my favorite animals to see in our backyard even though they feast on my few strawberries and various mushrooms that grow in our wooded area. They are reputed to live for a long time and the one in your photo might be quite old judging from its size.

Some of the mushrooms they eat are poisonous as people who have decide to eat these gentle creatures have found out the hard way.

None of my dogs have never shown the slightest bit of interest in them.


----------



## hawkdon

I have managed some energy somewhere in these old bones and cleaned up computer desk here, and two other junky
tables, putting things where they belong instead of just pitching stuff on handiest table etc....so I am pleased with
myself today!!!


----------



## timoc

Today I was talking to neighbours over the fence, when their son arrived with his wife and two daughters and little boy ( a friend of the two girls).
All the kids were playing away happily when the girls who had tied the boy to a tree started singing into his face.

Bobby's got a bunnion
and a face like a pickled onion
and a nose like a squashed tomatoe
and feet like salt fish.

Then they started giggling, until their Dad, seeing that the boy wasn't happy, went over and released him.

Cruel perhaps?

Well I was stunned, because when I was about five, my Mum and Dad took me on the boat to Ireland to visit Dad's Mammy.

While we were there, Grannie, told me to go out and play with the kids in the lane.

Here's the spooky part.

There were two girls about three years older than me playing with skipping ropes.
They saw me and asked me what my name was.
I told them that my name was Tim.
They sort of circled round me, then asked me if I wanted to play a game, I told them,"Yes."
"We need to tie you to this drainpipe", the taller girl said.

I told you it was spooky, those girls started singing that very song into my face.

Timmy's got a bunnion
and a nose like a pickled onion
and a nose like a squashed tomatoe
and feet like saltfish.

All those years had passed without me hearing that song again, only for it to happen again with another set of kids, virtually on my doorstep.

Definitely spooky.


----------



## Pinky

timoc said:


> Today I was talking to neighbours over the fence, when their son arrived with his wife and two daughters and little boy ( a friend of the two girls).
> All the kids were playing away happily when the girls who had tied the boy to a tree started singing into his face.
> 
> Bobby's got a bunnion
> and a face like a pickled onion
> and a nose like a squashed tomatoe
> and feet like salt fish.
> 
> Then they started giggling, until their Dad, seeing that the boy wasn't happy, went over and released him.
> 
> Cruel perhaps?
> 
> Well I was stunned, because when I was about five, my Mum and Dad took me on the boat to Ireland to visit Dad's Mammy.
> 
> While we were there, Grannie, told me to go out and play with the kids in the lane.
> 
> Here's the spooky part.
> 
> There were two girls about three years older than me playing with skipping ropes.
> They saw me and asked me what my name was.
> I told them that my name was Tim.
> They sort of circled round me, then asked me if I wanted to play a game, I told them,"Yes."
> "We need to tie you to this drainpipe", the taller girl said.
> 
> I told you it was spooky, those girls started singing that very song into my face.
> 
> Timmy's got a bunnion
> and a nose like a pickled onion
> and a nose like a squashed tomatoe
> and feet like saltfish.
> 
> All those years had passed without me hearing that song again, only for it to happen again with another set of kids, virtually on my doorstep.
> 
> Definitely spooky.


Children can be cruel   It's important for parents to teach them kindness.


----------



## Aneeda72

Working on the back yard, getting ready for Bella’s return, and the usual stuff.


----------



## Keesha

Getting all our loose ends tied up;  electricity off, mail transfer, satellite cancelled, insurance, lawyers etc as well as getting ready for our movers tomorrow. It was a busy day.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got scam call from someone pretending to be Amazon, hung up when they could not tell me why i didn’t not receive a two verify text from them aned they asked what device I used to order on .  Called Amazon, yup, scam.  They said someone had used my account in OHIO.  It had not been used.

Changed my password, again.


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> Getting all our loose ends tied up;  electricity off, mail transfer, satellite cancelled, insurance, lawyers etc as well as getting ready for our movers tomorrow. It was a busy day.


@Keesha .. Will you be leaving tomorrow? I wish you a safe journey, and am very excited for you.

Been there/done that, many times. A fresh start, somewhere new


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking oldest son out to lunch for his birthday and taking youngest son along.  Hopefully oldest sons GF can come as well.  First time we have all been out together since the virus started, so over a year.  Olive Garden here we come .

Then usual stuff, and working on the garden, and picking up some river rocks.  I am so busy the last couple months no time to play my computer game and can barely keep up with my tv watching .


----------



## Pappy

Goofing off this morning, but this afternoon taking wife for her mammogram. We tried before, but she had just had her COVID shot and they couldn’t do it. Need to hang a couple pictures in the living room too.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying  get the energy to  spread  some lime on the lawn.
A tick was on me yesterday,, am hoping lime cuts down on the ticks.

Don't see us getting any chickens  to  eat the ticks.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> @Keesha .. Will you be leaving tomorrow? I wish you a safe journey, and am very excited for you.
> 
> Been there/done that, many times. A fresh start, somewhere new


No. Our movers are moving most of our stuff and later on we are going on our own but we aren’t allowed to stop in certain areas due to rules and regulations. Once at our new home we have to quarantine for two weeks. Fortunately we have people who are offering to shop for us and help in any way they can which is pretty sweet. Can’t wait to leave. It’s sort of bittersweet.

Thank you Pinky.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, Hope you get to enjoy a   good time  with sons  .


----------



## MarciKS

probably gonna sleep as much as i can the next few days. i'll be returning to work the 19th. other than that...no plans. those are plans right? lol!


----------



## debodun

Bright and early I went up in the attic and brought down a kerosene space heater and a flat-top trunk. Right now I don't know how I managed that - very heavy and clumsy items for an old lady to maneuver. There is still a 5'8" tall, 2' wide, 3/8" thick dressing mirror that is up there. I am terrified by thinking of moving it. I can barely lift it, it probably weights near 60 pounds and no place to get a good grip on it. A disaster waiting to happen. All I have to do is slip on the enamel painted attic stairs, lose my grip and then fall on the broken glass. Any suggestions on how to get that unwieldy item down?


----------



## Pecos

debodun said:


> Bright and early I went up in the attic and brought down a kerosene space heater and a flat-top trunk. Right now I don't know how I managed that - very heavy and clumsy items for an old lady to maneuver. There is still a 5'8" tall, 2' wide, 3/8" thick dressing mirror that is up there. I am terrified by thinking of moving it. I can barely lift it, it probably weights near 60 pounds and no place to get a good grip on it. A disaster waiting to happen. All I have to do is slip on the enamel painted attic stairs, lose my grip and then fall on the broken glass. Any suggestions on how to get that unwieldy item down?
> 
> View attachment 159520View attachment 159521


----------



## Pecos

Oh, I would get some help with that.


----------



## Pinky

That trunk looks unwieldly, Deb! I wouldn't try to bring the mirror down.


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> That trunk looks unwieldly, Deb! I wouldn't try to bring the mirror down.


Especially with the leather handles shot - probably deteriorated in the hot attic over the years. I tied a rope around it and dragged it, The kerosene heater was the easiest, although challenging. I could lift it and it has recessed handles to grab.


----------



## Sassycakes

For the last hour, I have been crying my eyes out watching the Memorial service for the police officer who lost his life in the Capitol riots in Washington DC. I didn't want to turn it off out of respect for what he did to save other people's lives. Watching his wife,2 children, and his mother broke my heart.


----------



## debodun

Our community-wide garage sale weekend is May 22-23. Never too early to start primping for it. The trunk is 34" long, 20" wide and 22" tall. It also has a removable tray/shelf inside.


----------



## Jules

@debodun  Getting help would be the best idea.  If you’re absolutely determined, strap it on sideways on a heavy blanket.  See if you can even slide it across the room like this.


----------



## hollydolly

Well my first day out after lockdown has been lifted in so many places.It was a beautiful sunny day ,and I was able at long last to get my car valeted, but it took a whole hour and 40 mins because they had so many to do..

tried to get a haircut on the off chance at a coupleof salons , but nope,  waiting lists are long.., 

Shopped in stores which haven't been open for the best part of a year.. bought myself some really pretty things in various shops.. cheered me up no end..oh and I got myself a baby pink pair of  slip on sketchers... reduced from almost £60 to £39.99...bought a few things for hubs as well which he needs..

 here's  the pink sketchers..
https://www.pavers.co.uk/products/b...orFSSp2-oalITAvUuHoaAh4vEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Daughter managed to get some great  quality jeggings in 5 different colours for dog walking...

She sends her  thanks to  everyone who passed on Birthday wishes...


----------



## debodun

These are the attic stairs looking down - narrow and slippery because the previous owner decided to use enamel paint on them. My mom actually slipped and fell down them once. She wasn't badly hurt - thank goodness.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> These are the attic stairs looking down - narrow and slippery because the previous owner decided to use enamel paint on them. My mom actually slipped and fell down them once. She wasn't badly hurt - thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 159568


they look like good solid stairs.Why not repaint them with non slip paint ?


----------



## Keesha

Very happy to say our movers were awesome. There were 3 young guys who were ever so polite, respectful and extremely hard working. It was a pleasure to buy them coffee and donuts and tip them for a job well done.

They definitely deserved it. I was pleasantly surprised. It took them a full 4 hours to move approximately 10,000 pounds of stuff. We have a lot of heavy tools. They wrapped up our furniture so well and asked about things they weren’t sure about. Now our house has an eerie echo. Lol


----------



## debodun

I sent my cousin an email. He said he'd probably come over Sunday afternoon. He's a tall, strong man, sorta like Jethro Bodine. He helped me get that water softener tank up from the cellar last year. I could barely lift it and he just tucked it under his arm and up the stairs he went.


----------



## Pecos

I drove my wife to her regular eye exam and then scooted over to our local Apple Store where I replaced our ancient IPad. I left the store just as my wife's exam was finished so our coordinated timing was excellent. My wife's exam was also excellent.

At the Apple store they explained how I should go about updating my wife's IMac. The update is running now, and only has ten more hours to go.


----------



## MarciKS

a 10 hr update? holy crap! they putting info on there from the pentagon? i assume imac is a computer?


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> a 10 hr update? holy crap! they putting info on there from the pentagon? i assume imac is a computer?


It is a computer, and I suppose that part of the issue is that we have had it for about 8 years and never bothered to do one of these big updates before. We were kind of forced into this now because the old browser would not work with some of the websites that my wife needed to get things from. It was , way, way overdue. but the update is coming down smoothly. Everything else that uses our WiFi has noticeably slowed this evening.

Overall. I was rather happy with the time I spent at the Apple store today. I replace our old Ipad, and the clerk had to invite a couple of other people over to look at it since no one had ever seen one that old before. I got the same reaction when we replaced our old Iphone 4,s a couple of weeks ago. We jumped up to the larger Iphone12 model and the difference is profound.


----------



## Furryanimal

I got the good news I had been successful in the ticket ballot for Gloucester v Glamorgan on June 24th....three days after normality in England.
So I paid my £25 and Bristol here I come...


----------



## hollydolly

Today my o/h has the day off.. it's a beautiful sunny day, and we're going to the pub which have just re-opened after many months...for lunch .

Unfortunately ( fortunately for us on a sunny day)... for now there is only outdoor service... and at our local village pub, they're only allowing bookings of a table for an hour and a half... which is far too short a time IMO.. but I understand they want to be able to serve as many people as possible given they can't serve inside, and they'll also want to make as much money back that they lost this last year!!

I just hope it's not the start of a slippery slope...( having to book,and only a couple of hours at the table)...the UK has pub culture and the best of that culture is that you can go trekking, or walking anywhere on a sunny day and just pop into the nearest pub for a drink or a meal..no booking required and no time limits...


----------



## Buckeye

Taking my Significant Other to see her Pain Management doctor this afternoon.  We really, really need to order new living room and dining room furniture, but she hasn't felt like getting out, and of course, we don't want me to pick out stuff on my own..


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Today my o/h has the day off.. it's a beautiful sunny day, and we're going to the pub which have just re-opened after many months...for lunch .
> 
> Unfortunately ( fortunately for us on a sunny day)... for now there is only outdoor service... and at our local village pub, they're only allowing bookings of a table for an hour and a half... which is far too short a time IMO.. but I understand they want to be able to serve as many people as possible given they can't serve inside, and they'll also want to make as much money back that they lost this last year!!
> 
> I just hope it's not the start of a slippery slope...( having to book,and only a couple of hours at the table)...the UK has pub culture and the best of that culture is that you can go trekking, or walking anywhere on a sunny day and just pop into the nearest pub for a drink or a meal..no booking required and no time limits...


Have a lovely time @hollydolly . Hope you know who behaves today


----------



## Glowworm

Girlfriend is getting lunch ready, she's starting to take much more interest in doing things herself bless her. I'm just taking it easy and looking online for a suitable SUV that we can get adapted with hand controls and access for my new wheelchair. Leaning more and more - no pun intended    - to a Mercedes V-Class


----------



## Pappy

Off for wife’s mammogram again today. Hopefully this time she gets it done. After that, pot luck today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going  for blood work this morning.

Gather up what  I think  we need to travel with the pup.

Hubby plans on us  leaving my  Dr. appointment tomorrow morning.
So  will be missing  fro a few days.


----------



## katlupe

I have not been on my computer too much for the last few days. So my day will be spent catching up online and if it does not rain, I hope to go to the park and spend some time outside.


----------



## Aneeda72

Raining today, gusty winds up to 50 mph till 9 am so no walking till later.  Impossible to use walker in high winds.  Finishing up the dog run for Bella as she comes home Thursday afternoon.  Hopefully she will now walk on a leash.  Snow expected tomorrow.

Its nice when the professionals also have the same issue with your pup that you do.  This way you know is not you but the pup .  Will get her signed up at Petsmart  for the next round training after she is spayed in May.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 7,was a tad cool temp was 43,no wind, was refreshing
I ran into a friend,Sam{female} who was walking her golden retriever,Marla who I hadn't seen in a couple of weeks,she&her family live on the next block,I walked halfway with her.She is a ER doctor at Bflo General Medical Center{where I used to work} also works at local Veteran's Hosptial 
My friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip',this morning to Target.We couldn't go last week because she had other things planned.The last time we were there was in Feb
The rest of my day,read NYT,my book,may take a walk or two depending on the weather


----------



## Pappy

Nope...no mammogram again today. They called and said now it’s 6 weeks after your COVID shot. Geez....
Guess we’ll go lift chair shopping and have a coffee run too.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Endless yard work. Raking, trimming shrubs, wood splitting, have 4 yards of stone coming to put over paths, weeding...........It takes 4-6 weeks to get everything in order every spring.


----------



## Aneeda72

Broke a tooth so off to the dentist.  Snowing .  Good thing my plants are on my shed.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> Broke a tooth so off to the dentist.  Snowing .  Good thing my plants are on my shed.


Bad luck with your tooth. Nice to know someone else had had snow


----------



## Pinky

Hubby had his cataract zapped yesterday afternoon, and was able to drive this morning to the hospital for a follow-up appointment. Amazing!

We celebrated by having a take-out breakfast from Tim's


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Bad luck with your tooth. Nice to know someone else had had snow


Unfortunately no luck .  The tooth is done.  It was the tooth I suspected the last one on the right side, and it has to be pulled.   The tooth in front of it is the one that hurts.  Despite having a crown, that tooth has a large hole of a cavity and the bone has started to deteriorate as well.  Whatever that means.  It is done as well, and must come out.

So, I see an oral surgeon who will remove both teeth.  I have decided to replace one of them, if I can afford to, but will not it replace the last tooth.  The placement of that tooth has always bothered me.  But I need something to chew with, , so hopefully can replace the one in front of it.

I will get the ”laughing gas” for painless removal.  Sedation cost over 300 dollars, the gas costs 40.  This surgeon removed a tooth for me a couple years ago, didn’t get a replacement, and the gas worked very well.  Surgery is scheduled for April 30.  Got to get it done so I can have the hip replaced in June.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> Unfortunately no luck .  The tooth is done.  It was the tooth I suspected the last one on the right side, and it has to be pulled.   The tooth in front of it is the one that hurts.  Despite having a crown, that tooth has a large hole of a cavity and the bone has started to deteriorate as well.  Whatever that means.  It is done as well, and must come out.
> 
> So, I see an oral surgeon who will remove both teeth.  I have decided to replace one of them, if I can afford to, but will not it replace the last tooth.  The placement of that tooth has always bothered me.  But I need something to chew with, , so hopefully can replace the one in front of it.
> 
> I will get the ”laughing gas” for painless removal.  Sedation cost over 300 dollars, the gas costs 40.  This surgeon removed a tooth for me a couple years ago, didn’t get a replacement, and the gas worked very well.  Surgery is scheduled for April 30.  Got to get it done so I can have the hip replaced in June.


I'm curious as to what you're going to replace that one tooth with.

I need to do something similar...


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> I'm curious as to what you're going to replace that one tooth with.
> 
> I need to do something similar...


I will let you know.  I have the consultation tomorrow.  But if it’s real expensive I won’t do it.  I have a missing tooth on the left side, and the back of the remaining molar on that side is broken off, but it didn’t need a crown.

Since I can’t eat steak anymore or anything hard to chew, I really don’t need to invest a lot of money into teeth, but I do still need some.


----------



## katlupe

No sunshine here yet. I ran out of hay and Sonny usually brings it to me before I run out but the feed store did not get their hay in. They got it yesterday so he is bringing it today. I am completely out of it though and could not do Rabbit's cage yesterday. So as soon as Sonny brings it I will get to work on the cage.........somebunny was not a happy camper! My plan for the day is to get the sheet on my bed and make the bed properly. Last night I slept without making it but I was so tired I did not know the difference. Other than that, I have no plan for my day. Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Liberty

Texas wildflower road trip with son and DIL today.  Lunch or "Dunch" with them at a small Texas town called Round Top and hopefully seeing some beautiful wildflowers like these Bluebonnets.  Have a good day all!


----------



## MarciKS

Having coffee at the moment. Might order pizza again today. Need to work on a grocery list for tomorrow or Saturday. Oh and the gas bill came. Oh joy.


----------



## Pinky

Just reading the last chapter of a Henning Mankell book (not Wallander related) .. 
"Italian Shoes".


----------



## Aneeda72

I just finish my long walk which is good cause it had started to snow like crazy.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> Just reading the last chapter of a Henning Mankell book (not Wallander related) ..
> "Italian Shoes".


I wonder if I read that. The title sounds familiar.


----------



## Pecos

This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.

Wish me luck.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Awww...good luck Pecos! Hopefully today he'll get ya in quicker! I always hate having to wait forever. One day I had to wait at the specialists office for 2 hrs. I was so mad.


----------



## SetWave

Putting off doing what needs to be done. Some call it procrastination but it's more like just plain avoidance . . .


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> I wonder if I read that. The title sounds familiar.


I'm now starting Mankell's "Chronicler Of The Winds" .. another that is not Wallander related.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck!  I hope all goes well


----------



## Aneeda72

My outdoor walker broke on my walk  so ordered a new walker.  Balanced checkbook paid bills.  Going to see pain doctor soon, the shot helped by hip and he wanted to know.  On the way back getting stakes to finish Bella’s dog run.  Then, weather permitting, working in garden.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck to you.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> I'm now starting Mankell's "Chronicler Of The Winds" .. another that is not Wallander related.


I may have read that Italian Shoes one because I recall reading one about shoes that my father recommended and that sounds right but it's been so long. LOL! I hate getting old and not being able to remember what I've done. LOL!!


----------



## MickaC

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck.....hope everything is in your favor.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


In thinking about this just a bit more, I find that I am in no mood today to hear him say "bend over" while he snaps on a pair of latex gloves.

No Doc, that is not my idea of a "thrill for the day", thank you very much.


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today....
Plans to venture out and get the shopping things done, since i thought it was supposed to be a nice day.....
But.....
My mood changed....snowing again....as a Canadian....mood swings are allowed....
But i have to get some stuff done.
This week hasn't been a total loss.
Monday...had a new floor put in the doghouse....you're probably thinking, not a big thing....the dog house is 7 1/2ft x 5ft, with a 2ft veranda.....should be good now for as long as it's needed.....and the plywood was the price of gold.
Tuesday.....oil change.....haircut.....watching snow melt....still watching it melt.....slow and painful process.
Have some HAPPY too.
Have been able to have more video calls with the Love of my Life....has had bit more sitting time waiting to be unloaded this week.....sitting and waiting isn't great, but the extra time together is great......LOVE is GOOD.
There....that's it for this week.


----------



## hollydolly

Rubbish day today, really not feeling  well.. just symptoms of a long ongoing complaint that really kinda floored me today.

Went back to bed late morning and stayed there until past 2.pm, ...something I never do , couldn't get warm at all, had to turn all the heating on despite it being warm outside .

I'm waiting for the Doctor to call me with some test results..

I'm supposed to be going to the beach tomorrow, but how I feel at the moment, that may not be on the cards, so we'll see.......maybe payment for getting out and about  and doing too much these last couple of days of our re-opening ..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Rubbish day today, really not feeling  well.. just symptoms of a long ongoing complaint that really kinda floored me today.
> 
> Went back to bed late morning and stayed there until past 2.pm, ...something I never do , couldn't get warm at all, had to turn all the heating on despite it being warm outside .
> 
> I'm waiting for the Doctor to call me with some test results..
> 
> I'm supposed to be going to the beach tomorrow, but how I feel at the moment, that may not be on the cards, so we'll see.......maybe payment for getting out and about  and doing too much these last couple of days of our re-opening ..


Get to feeling better, keep us updated


----------



## hollydolly

Well Doc has just rung, several of my tests results are in and all is well... just got to wait now for the results of a Chest X-ray and an ultra sound..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Well Doc has just rung, several of my tests results are in and all is well... just got to wait now for the results of a Chest X-ray and an ultra sound..


Hope your other test turn out positive.
Take it easy.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Hope your other test turn out positive.
> Take it easy.


Thanks, I have no option tbh...I just feel disappointed that I might not get to the beach tomorrow.. it's been almost 2 years...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Thanks, I have no option tbh...I just feel disappointed that I might not get to the beach tomorrow.. it's been almost 2 years...


Hope you get to go to happy places soon when you're feeling better.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Hope you get to go to happy places soon when you're feeling better.


hubs just text and said that not to worry about tomorrow as he has a few days off next week,so if I don't get there, we can go then


----------



## CindyLouWho

Day off from work! 

So....cardio & yoga workouts, then outside rest of the day for some fun in the sun , &  my Vit D.


----------



## Pecos

It is Field Day Friday around here and I have my weekly date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. Today’s events will probably include some window washing.
Oh, I am pumped over this much excitement in one day.


----------



## SetWave

My son flew in to help me move stuff. He's staying at his mom's and will go get him in a bit. Good Times.


----------



## Pappy

Had a burst of energy today. Charged the golf cart, cleaned out Florida room and now cleaning out hall closet. What a mess in there.


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Had a burst of energy today. Charged the golf cart, cleaned out Florida room and now cleaning out hall closet. What a mess in there.


what is a florida room? lol


----------



## MarciKS

resting, paying more bills, working on my video game island...need to get a grocery list made for my order tomorrow.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trying to get used to my new work schedule.  Working mostly F/S/S/M then off mid week.  Right now I have 5 days off .. At work it’s go til u drop for days on end, then when I have a few days off I don’t know what to do with myself.   I mean, I find things to do but there’s this nagging sense of ‘you should be doing something productive ‘.   Well it’s my new project, to learn how to relax haha


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hope you feel better very soon @hollydolly. Take it easy and pamper yourself! *


----------



## Aneeda72

Saw the oral surgeon. For a replacement tooth, it’s 2675 to start.  Then you wait 6 months for healing and they check and see if you are able to have the insert done, if not, you just lost 2675 dollars.  I don’t know what the second part costs, I can’t afford the first part.  I could buy another dog with that much money and enjoy it more than a single tooth.

I think it was @StarSong that asked about the price.  It could be less where you are.  In any event, just having molar 2 and 3 removed.  I have dental insurance and it will cost 100 dollars plus the price of the drugs, antibiotics.  One prescription before and a Zpak after.

I will gum my food if I need to, , but I don’t eat solid meant like steak and pork chops and I still have 1 and 1/2 molars on the other side.  (One broke but it’s fine.). Oh, well, bye, bye teeth.


----------



## Pappy

MarciKS said:


> what is a florida room? lol


A room most places have here in Florida attached to the house, but we have ours set-up as a family room.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> A room most places have here in Florida attached to the house, but we have ours set-up as a family room.
> View attachment 160095


As it's in Florida,I was just going to say is it like in the Golden Girls' Lanai ?


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> As it's in Florida,I was just going to say is it like in the Golden Girls' Lanai ?


Very similar Holly. It can be what you want it to be. We have our old living room set out there and a TV set. I have my record player out there so I can listen to my rock and roll 45 rpms.


----------



## MarciKS

i like the idea of a lanai but how do you keep the furniture from getting icky when it rains?


----------



## Ruthanne

Got my second covid vac. shot this afternoon and feel fine.  Watching the doggie as she has vomited twice this week.  I made an appointment today for her to get a check up including bloodwork as she is getting up there in age.  I'm feeding her less amounts of food at more frequent intervals for her stomach's sake.  Giving her chicken and rice as it's easier on the stomach although I already had been feeding her food for skin and stomach sensitivities.  She is quite a lively little dog still, though.  Yesterday when I had her out she went running really fast after a bird flying low.  She didn't catch it, thank God.  She also was running around here like a bat out of he..lol  She has a lot of life in her.  More than me!

Listening to Youtube now--soul hits from the 70s.  Just had my lunch.  

It's another gloomy day weather wise.  I'll be happy to see some sunshine when it comes out again.


----------



## hollydolly

Today on my Birthday.. it was a beautiful sunny day, so we went to the Village pub garden with some friends,  and really enjoyed sitting for an hour or 2 just enjoying the opening of our favourite place again. Of course no-one can go inside but because it was lovely weather it was fine to be outside in the garden.

My daughter bought me The Master Theorem book of puzzles which is really going to make my brain work when I get around to trying them out..

The we went over to our friends' sheep farm because many of the ewes had given birth yesterday so I could take some pics of the spring lambs..












From there we went into town, had a coffee at a favourite coffee house which has a balcony overlooking the boulevard so its technically outside, (as no -one can drink or eat inside until at least the end of next month).....

Then  I had a walk around the mall and bought a Pure Linen Polka dot  blouse...before we left, and stopped off at the Chinese for some take out....


----------



## HoneyNut

Took my cat in for vaccinations and he has a yeast growth in his ears and so now I am supposed to put drops in them every day for the next two weeks.  Oh joy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Took Bella to the vet and finished all her shots.  She is in great shape.  Husband went to put leash on her to leave, Bella tried to bite him, and vet yelled “NO”.  *BAD BELLA BAD!  *Yup,  Bella has cognitive issues, she thinks no means ”go for it”.  

I asked the vet about her remaining baby teeth, as she still has the long fang ones still . He said if they are still there when they fix her at the end of May, they will pull all her baby teeth out.  Tried to get an earlier appointment .  Nope.

Worked in garden most of the day, so tired.


----------



## Pappy

Our messy Florida room. Easier to show then explain.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watched Vanderbilt play Tennessee in college baseball today. Been over a year since I got to enjoy a baseball game and this was a good one!  ⚾️


----------



## Lakeland living

Took the pooch and myself for a walk, sort of wet....lol
15 wheel barrows of fire wood split , stacked and covered...yup more rain on the way.
 Little nap, now time for some dinner...lol beans n franks....yummmm...


----------



## Pecos

I washed sheets and a lot of dark clothes. Tomorrow I have a faceoff with the ironing board.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today we are off to a four hundred year old pub.

It was once all thatched, I'm not sure if there was once a serious fire in the pub's history.
Nowadays only one end of the roof is thatched.

Mine hosts, Martin & Harvelle will be serving up a hog roast.
We are looking forward to attending their wedding in August.

Restrictions are still partly in place. This is a pre-covid photo but today's
festivity is being held outside. We have been asked to bring our vintage MG,
now that's a great excuse to get dressed up. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Aneeda72

We plan on husband putting together his bed frame today and hopefully hanging my new curtains rods for my bedroom.  This will take him all morning and then he takes a five hours “nap” before working tonight-he works nine to 3 in the morning.

I plan on working in the garden; it will rain again in a couple days.  Next week we will turn his box spring into a garden bed as well.  It worked really well.  

Edit:  husband is not getting to his bed frame today .


----------



## Buckeye

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 160361
> Today we are off to a four hundred year old pub.
> View attachment 160362
> It was once all thatched, I'm not sure if there was once a serious fire in the pub's history.
> Nowadays only one end of the roof is thatched.
> View attachment 160359
> Mine hosts, Martin & Harvelle will be serving up a hog roast.
> We are looking forward to attending their wedding in August.
> View attachment 160360
> Restrictions are still partly in place. This is a pre-covid photo but today's
> festivity is being held outside. We have been asked to bring our vintage MG,
> now that's a great excuse to get dressed up. Enjoy your Sunday.


Looks like a nice place if you like modern construction.  I recall having a great lunch (>20 years ago) at The Mermaid Inn in Rye.  I'd attach a photo but my fat little fingers are not working so good today.....

As for today, I will finish up my project of replacing all of the locks and handles on the 3 exterior doors, and rekeying so that I only need to carry one key for all the doors.


----------



## Pappy

Just took a couple Tylenol and used the nebulizer. Woke up with a headache and hard to breath. The old COPD is raising its ugly head today. I will use my inhalers and nebulizer faithfully today and just take it easy.
Last night our neighbors invited us to go out to supper with them. We went to Olive Gardens and I had baked Ziti. Love their breadsticks and endless salad.


----------



## Glowworm

We live right by the water on one of the inlets of the Baltic Sea and took a short walk along the waterfront after lunch. Now we’re sitting on our terrace overlooking the water enjoying the afternoon sun. Describing the scene to my girlfriend as I watch the boat owners in the small marina below us getting their boats ready for launching. Most people take their boats up during winter here.


----------



## RadishRose

Grandson coming over for supper and lend a hand moving some things for vacuuming.

Yesterday my dog scared me out of my wits! Took her to the groomer for a nail trim. Trying to get out of the car, hold the leash and sling my bag over my shoulder while pulling down my mask which had crept upward, away from my eyes- she started pulling for a patch of grass.

She slipped her collar and ran out into the busy street! I'm setting off after her into traffic coming from my left- the first car braked, thank God.

She made it across to some parking lot; I'm behind her yelling "here" and "treat"; she would not listen. 2 guys were trying to get her, one guarded her from running back near the street like a basketball player.

I was getting close, when a groomer came across the street and managed to get my dog to come to her, picked her up and we made it back across the street. I can't even describe how scared I was.

Doggie knew I would stop her fun, she's afraid of men at first, but the groomer was female and doggie was curious enough to go up to her when she coaxed.

What a day!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Grandson coming over for supper and lend a hand moving some things for vacuuming.
> 
> Yesterday my dog scared me out of my wits! Took her to the groomer for a nail trim. Trying to get out of the car, hold the leash and sling my bag over my shoulder while pulling down my mask which had crept upward, away from my eyes- she started pulling for a patch of grass.
> 
> She slipped her collar and ran out into the busy street! I'm setting off after her into traffic coming from my left- the first car braked, thank God.
> 
> She made it across to some parking lot; I'm behind her yelling "here" and "treat"; she would not listen. 2 guys were trying to get her, one guarded her from running back near the street like a basketball player.
> 
> I was getting close, when a groomer came across the street and managed to get my dog to come to her, picked her up and we made it back across the street. I can't even describe how scared I was.
> 
> Doggie knew I would stop her fun, she'd afraid of men at first, but the groomer was female and doggie was curious enough to go up to her when she coaxed.
> 
> What a day!


I'd need a nap - and a Xanax - after that escapade.  Glad it all turned out well!


----------



## Pinky

I'm on the 2nd of 10 library books, all Henning Mankell - "The Return Of The Dancing Master". Just finished "Chronicler Of The Winds". I'm really enjoying his non-Wallander books. He's an excellent writer.


----------



## Oompala

Going to my son's college choir concert. He's studying to be an opera singer. I have NO idea where he gets his talent. Surely not from me.


----------



## MarciKS

Pinky said:


> I'm on the 2nd of 10 library books, all Henning Mankell - "The Return Of The Dancing Master". Just finished "Chronicler Of The Winds". I'm really enjoying his non-Wallander books. He's an excellent writer.


Still working on Don't Blink by James Patterson. Will likely do more reading in the evenings before bed now that I'm going back to work. Will help me sleep.

Just checking in before I hit the video games. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## horseless carriage

Buckeye said:


> Looks like a nice place if you like modern construction.  I recall having a great lunch (>20 years ago) at The Mermaid Inn in Rye.  I'd attach a photo but my fat little fingers are not working so good today.....


Would that be The Mermaid Inn that is in a cobbled street? If it is, I'm sure that we have been there, but like you, it was many years ago. We were in a dance competition held at the nearby Camber Sands.


----------



## horseless carriage

Oompala said:


> Going to my son's college choir concert. He's studying to be an opera singer. I have NO idea where he gets his talent. Surely not from me.


Well done to your son. My cousin is more like a sister than a cousin, she has a son who is an opera singer. 
http://www.mattbuswell.com/#overview


----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> I sent my cousin an email. He said he'd probably come over Sunday afternoon. He's a tall, strong man, sorta like Jethro Bodine. He helped me get that water softener tank up from the cellar last year. I could barely lift it and he just tucked it under his arm and up the stairs he went.


I saw my cousin at church and asked him what time he planned on coming to help move the mirror. He said he wasn't. He went on to explain that he had a busy week and was way behind on his chores and would be stacking wood most of the afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was yet another glorious sunny day, so we spent all morning and half the afternoon, doing things in the garden...cutting back Ivy.. cleaning out the bird feeders and bird bath.. sweeping down the cobwebs that always seem to gather overnight on the fences and flower pots... raking up leaves..
All those little things that despite the lawns being perfectly trimmed make the garden look a little unkempt...

Had lunch in the garden as well...  just a restful day...gives me a minute to get over my ailments..


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> Grandson coming over for supper and lend a hand moving some things for vacuuming.
> 
> Yesterday my dog scared me out of my wits! Took her to the groomer for a nail trim. Trying to get out of the car, hold the leash and sling my bag over my shoulder while pulling down my mask which had crept upward, away from my eyes- she started pulling for a patch of grass.
> 
> She slipped her collar and ran out into the busy street! I'm setting off after her into traffic coming from my left- the first car braked, thank God.
> 
> She made it across to some parking lot; I'm behind her yelling "here" and "treat"; she would not listen. 2 guys were trying to get her, one guarded her from running back near the street like a basketball player.
> 
> I was getting close, when a groomer came across the street and managed to get my dog to come to her, picked her up and we made it back across the street. I can't even describe how scared I was.
> 
> Doggie knew I would stop her fun, she's afraid of men at first, but the groomer was female and doggie was curious enough to go up to her when she coaxed.
> 
> What a day!


I would have felt the same way you did, RadishRose.......big time.


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I re-injured my tendon in my hand that has been giving me problems for a year now and boy did I let out a big OWWWWWW!  I just cannot catch a break with this @%&$ tendon!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I have been trying to decide if I should leave Facebook or if I can change my page so that only a friend can see my page. I got 2 requests from 2 different people asking to be my friend. One was from a cousin of mines husband. He left her years ago and she committed suicide. The other was from my Brother in laws sister. When he passed away she didn't even come to the funeral and has never contacted my sister after over 15yrs. Even when my sister lost her son last year she didn't contact my sister. She knew of both events because her son showed up but not her.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sassycakes said:


> *I have been trying to decide if I should leave Facebook or if I can change my page so that only a friend can see my page. I got 2 requests from 2 different people asking to be my friend. One was from a cousin of mines husband. He left her years ago and she committed suicide. The other was from my Brother in laws sister. When he passed away she didn't even come to the funeral and has never contacted my sister after over 15yrs. Even when my sister lost her son last year she didn't contact my sister. She knew of both events because her son showed up but not her.*


Isn’t there a way to block un-wanted ppl?  Not saying I blame you, @Sassycakes ...  FB has worn thin for me too


----------



## Keesha

Travelling ( essential ) across Quebec with the family.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Keesha said:


> Travelling ( essential ) across Quebec with the family.


Safe travels @Keesha !


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> Travelling ( essential ) across Quebec with the family.


That must mean you are on the move!


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> That must mean you are on the move!


We are. We will get to our new home on Tuesday


----------



## Keesha

During quarantine, we have to do a daily online check in or we can get fined. 
We just filled out our needed forms to get our registration numbers for when we cross the borders.


----------



## Llynn

Fired  up the diesel tractor and did some field mowing and brush clearing. 

Hip was cooperating so I had little trouble climbing on and off the machine to do hand work.  Since March, I've been serious about doing the exercise routine the doc gave me after my hip replacement and that really helps. 

Wore about a gallon of sunscreen so I hope I don't look like a lobster this evening.


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> We are. We will get to our new home on Tuesday


Safe travels. Some nice vistas to view along the way


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> These are the attic stairs looking down - narrow and slippery because the previous owner decided to use enamel paint on them. My mom actually slipped and fell down them once. She wasn't badly hurt - thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 159568


That seems very unsafe, Deb. Why didn't your family repaint those steps with something that offered better traction, and/or put in a handrail?  Those tasks would have been high on my priority list.

Please be careful on those steps. As we get older falls become increasingly dangerous - particularly for those of us who live alone.


----------



## Don M.

We're going to make a grocery store run today, as it looks like Winter is going to make One More visit tomorrow.  Today should be sunny with temps in the 60's, then overnight a strong cold front comes through, and may dump as much as 3 inches of snow on us.


----------



## hollydolly

We've got a glorious sunny day again...  it's 3pm and I've just come in from working in the garden,to cool down.
I wasn't doing much, just weeding, just so I could be in the heat of the sun... and then I had my lunch out there too..


I've got a stinking cold, I rarely ever get colds , but when I do, boy do they hit me hard.! I was up half the night struggling to breathe ...

Not too much happening otherwise....


----------



## JustBonee

I guess the legal system is trying to get back up and run  normal  again.  Courts have been running on Covid protocol.  

I got a surprise Jury Duty summons today !   .....  since the age cut off is 70 years,  and I'm 77,     I  haven't received any notices in years. 
I thought it was strange.   Maybe their records are out of date.  
But  IF  they want to provide transportation to/from   downtown Houston for me,  I would do it.    ... I haven't been there in over 10 years.


----------



## SetWave

Whew. My son just left with my truck and a load of stuff including my drums and all but one of my guitars. He has been here for a few days and a big help in sorting things out before the big escape. It was a big job (still is . . . ). So nice to visit with him. Now, the rest of the things are in my hands to unload.


----------



## SetWave

Bonnie said:


> I guess the legal system is trying to get back up and run  normal  again.  Courts have been running on Covid protocol.
> 
> I got a surprise Jury Duty summons today !   .....  since the age cut off is 70 years,  and I'm 77,     I  haven't received any notices in years.
> I thought it was strange.   Maybe their records are out of date.
> But  IF  they want to provide transportation to/from   downtown Houston for me,  I would do it.    ... I haven't been there in over 10 years.


I got a summons not too long ago and when the day came to check on the status it was canceled. So, that may be what will happen.


----------



## JustBonee

SetWave said:


> Whew. My son just left with my truck and a load of stuff including my drums and all but one of my guitars. He has been here for a few days and a big help in sorting things out before the big escape. It was a big job (still is . . . ). So nice to visit with him. Now, the rest of the things are in my hands to unload.



Headed  to the islands somewhere?


----------



## SetWave

Bonnie said:


> Headed  to the islands somewhere?


Ahhhhh, the islands.  
I haven't really said but since I'm getting out of here step-by-step guess I'll spill the beans.
I'm heading for Sweden.


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Ahhhhh, the islands.
> I haven't really said but since I'm getting out of here step-by-step guess I'll spill the beans.
> I'm heading for Sweden.


woohooo...are you gonna be meeting up with @Glowworm ?


----------



## debodun

I photographed the cat mugs I could round up. Can't say I found them all, though.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/cat-mugs.627/


----------



## win231

Well, this morning, I'm watching Chauvin's defense attorney make a complete fool of himself.
Which is his job.


----------



## Ruthanne

I went to the bank and could see my car really needs to get to the carwash again.  I don't know what kind of bushes deposit stuff on cars but mine really got hit with all the residue.  I also went to the grocery store and got  some miscellaneous things I need at times like Dawn dishwash soap, garbage bags.  Got some sweet things too like chocolate chip cookies and sugar free cake--going to try to eat this stuff in moderation which is sometimes difficult for me but going to try that.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Today on my Birthday.. it was a beautiful sunny day, so we went to the Village pub garden with some friends,  and really enjoyed sitting for an hour or 2 just enjoying the opening of our favourite place again. Of course no-one can go inside but because it was lovely weather it was fine to be outside in the garden.
> 
> My daughter bought me The Master Theorem book of puzzles which is really going to make my brain work when I get around to trying them out..
> 
> The we went over to our friends' sheep farm because many of the ewes had given birth yesterday so I could take some pics of the spring lambs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From there we went into town, had a coffee at a favourite coffee house which has a balcony overlooking the boulevard so its technically outside, (as no -one can drink or eat inside until at least the end of next month).....
> 
> Then  I had a walk around the mall and bought a Pure Linen Polka dot  blouse...before we left, and stopped off at the Chinese for some take out....


Wow...how cool is that.  You had such an awesome day.
I heard that Rod Stewart and Penny got to step out also, did you happen to run in to them?


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Just took a couple Tylenol and used the nebulizer. Woke up with a headache and hard to breath. The old COPD is raising its ugly head today. I will use my inhalers and nebulizer faithfully today and just take it easy.
> Last night our neighbors invited us to go out to supper with them. We went to Olive Gardens and I had baked Ziti. Love their breadsticks and endless salad.


I don't eat much Italian food..........but I DO love their salad and breadsticks also.


----------



## dobielvr

Glowworm said:


> We live right by the water on one of the inlets of the Baltic Sea and took a short walk along the waterfront after lunch. Now we’re sitting on our terrace overlooking the water enjoying the afternoon sun. Describing the scene to my girlfriend as I watch the boat owners in the small marina below us getting their boats ready for launching. Most people take their boats up during winter here.



That sounds wonderful.....lucky you!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Wow...how cool is that.  You had such an awesome day.
> I heard that Rod Stewart and Penny got to step out also, did you happen to run in to them?


of course, we are bosom buddies dontchaknow ?


----------



## hollydolly

Forgot to mention that I got my very first State pension payment today ... well... I never thought I'd ever live to see this...


----------



## Pinky

SetWave said:


> Ahhhhh, the islands.
> I haven't really said but since I'm getting out of here step-by-step guess I'll spill the beans.
> I'm heading for Sweden.


@SetWave 
I wish you all the best. I'm sure you've done your homework .. probably couldn't have made a better choice.


----------



## SetWave

Pinky said:


> @SetWave
> I wish you all the best. I'm sure you've done your homework .. probably couldn't have made a better choice.


Thank you. It won't be happening right away as there's this goddamned virus thing going around. Have you heard about that???


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## Pappy

Had PT this morning. One more session come this Thursday. Rained almost all day so watch the trial this pm.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today my wife & I double dated with my daughter and son in-law. We got takeout at Wegmans, had lunch together outside table. Afterward I planned to visit Cornell Botanical Gardens but it rained so I dropped them off at their apartment. 

I emailed my daughter to thank her for going with us, she responded saying they enjoyed themselves and are already looking forward to the next time. Her husband lately has been dealing childhood trauma and today was the time we spent time with him since moving from Niagara Falls last year.


----------



## Pappy

Going to VA to get an Echocardiogram. Doc wants to see how’s it ticking on my next visit. The forecast was 100% rain. Right now the sun is shining.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Chillaxing on my last of six days off before I start six days working.  Loaded up on food necessities and now sitting on the screened porch enjoying the bird song (as well as the tattoo of a woodpecker who is trying out different parts of the tree... they make different notes ) and a cuppa.


----------



## SetWave

Still sorting through important papers to shred. One more pile to go . . . I think...


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm getting ahead of myself; writing out letters and cards for my sisters and nieces for Mother's Day.


----------



## Pinky

Started on the next Henning Mankell book .. The Man From Beijing.


----------



## PamfromTx

@SetWave  I need to go thru tons of papers as well, but have not even started.  I have medical papers from the early 2000s.


----------



## Pecos

I just got home after having the Doctor take another crack at the skin cancer on my left arm. The pathologist was there and she did confirm that they got it all this time. They took a much bigger chunk of skin this time and when I glanced at it before he started stitching me up, it was sure not pretty. 

Isn't getting old fun?


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> @SetWave  I need to go thru tons of papers as well, but have not even started.  I have medical papers from the early 2000s.


LOL, I still have paper medical records from when I first joined the Navy in 1960. I need to clean all that out.


----------



## Glowworm

Later today I'm heading off to the Mercedes dealer to talk about specifications for my new wheelchair accessible vehicle.


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't know if I'll get up today in time to go out and shop a bit.  It snowed last night so got to get that off the car.  I have to get things done by about 5 pm if I go out because I park in a space limited parking lot and if I don't get back in time all the spaces will be full.  I'm waiting like what seems forever for a garage parking space and I'm next in line to get one.  However, people don't want to give them up so I may be waiting another long time.  It will be nice tho when I finally get one and I can come and go here as I please without having to worry about getting a space when I get home.  Also, street parking is nearly impossible because there are so many apt. complexes around here and many, many people jam pack the street with their cars every day.  During the earlier hours one can get a spot on the street but it's really not where I'd want to park with thefts going on.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I just got home after having the Doctor take another crack at the skin cancer on my left arm. The pathologist was there and she did confirm that they got it all this time. They took a much bigger chunk of skin this time and when I glanced at it before he started stitching me up, it was sure not pretty.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun?


Sorry to hear  this Pecos.. it's no fun at all for you , but you don't have to be old to have it either, my daughter had to have it cut out of her shoulder last year aged 44 . It was very painful for her, but she was and remains very Brave &  stoical about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I just got home after having the Doctor take another crack at the skin cancer on my left arm. The pathologist was there and she did confirm that they got it all this time. They took a much bigger chunk of skin this time and when I glanced at it before he started stitching me up, it was sure not pretty.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun?


No, getting old sucks big time but we are making the best of it aren't we?  I hope you don't have any recurrences of that cancer and will keep you in my prayers.  I have a bunch I have been praying for every day including you.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> LOL, I still have paper medical records from when I first joined the Navy in 1960. I need to clean all that out.


And I thought I was bad!  lol


----------



## moviequeen1

I had to put on winter boots again,because "mother nature' decided to give us some 'spring snow'
As I went on my early walk around  6:45,none of the sidewalks were shoveled.It was heavy,wet slush variety of snow,I'd say about 3 inches,walking wasn't bad.,temp was 34,some of the tree limbs were bent over.This will be gone  by this afternoon
I don't have any other plans today,may go out for a couple more walks,read my book,tackle the NYT puzzle after dinner


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> I just got home after having the Doctor take another crack at the skin cancer on my left arm. The pathologist was there and she did confirm that they got it all this time. They took a much bigger chunk of skin this time and when I glanced at it before he started stitching me up, it was sure not pretty.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun?


Prayers being said for you, @Pecos


----------



## PamfromTx

Today, the hubs and I have done a lot of cleaning.  

I framed a photo of Lily Ann.  It is precious!  I'll continue to pray for her every day as she is having a difficult time in Day Care.  

I dusted (my pet peeve) !!!   Aren't you proud of me?!?


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Today, the hubs and I have done a lot of cleaning.
> 
> I framed a photo of Lily Ann.  It is precious!  I'll continue to pray for her every day as she is having a difficult time in Day Care.
> 
> I dusted (my pet peeve) !!!   Aren't you proud of me?!?


I hate dusting too and I just keep looking at the dust!


----------



## Rosemarie

Today I'm hoping to set up my new aquarium. This is a new project for me, and I've been reading all the information on the internet. Apparently, the tank needs to be 'cycled' before I can think of putting anything living in it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Rosemarie said:


> Today I'm hoping to set up my new aquarium. This is a new project for me, and I've been reading all the information on the internet. Apparently, the tank needs to be 'cycled' before I can think of putting anything living in it.


Good luck with it.  I once had aquariums and enjoyed decorating them and putting lots of pretty fish in them.


----------



## Glowworm

We’re both taking things easy today. Feeling very tired, possible reaction to the vaccine shots yesterday


----------



## Pappy

Today is my last day of PT. I think it has helped my balance problem by building up my leg muscles. My left leg was very weak and that can affect your balance, or so I’m told.
Six weeks, twice a week and today its finished.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 7,most of the snow we received yesterday had melted,temp was 34,sun was rising
This wk's 'road trip' with my friend,Mary  to Office Depot see if I can find new floor rug mat.The one I have is 11 yrs old,its cracked, sometimes when I get up from my chair,I trip over it.Then to Target which is across the parking lot,need couple items since I won't be going grocery shopping with Thora tommorow,she has a dr's appt
The rest of my day take a couple walks,read my book


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day again today...unfortunately I'm still not well,  so my planned escape to the beach isn't on the cards....maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Liberty

Not doing much today.  This is what's blooming right by the front of the house now:


----------



## Liberty

Rosemarie said:


> Today I'm hoping to set up my new aquarium. This is a new project for me, and I've been reading all the information on the internet. Apparently, the tank needs to be 'cycled' before I can think of putting anything living in it.


Many years ago we used to be in the wholesale tropical fish business and imported fish from all over the world.  Just be sure if you have chlorine in the water to run the filtration system for a day before putting the fish in the tank.  Also, check the temps and when you bring the fish bags home, let them float  in the tank and gradually add water to the bags about 3 times over a half hour or so to completely acclimate them to the temp and PH of the water. 

We had hundreds of tanks of fish and even a couple  10,000 gal goldfish pools.


----------



## debodun

My cousin that was going to come over Sunday and help me move the dressing mirror from the attic , then backed out, called this morning and said he'd be over early this afternoon. Just got a call from him saying he wouldn't be able to make it after all. At least he called.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> My cousin that was going to come over Sunday and help me move the dressing mirror from the attic , then backed out, called this morning and said he'd be over early this afternoon. Just got a call from him saying he wouldn't be able to make it after all. At least he called.


Ridiculous, why does everyone let you down ?  you're way more patient than I would be..


----------



## Glowworm

It's 7.45 pm and we're both totally tired and aching after our Covid shot yesterday so we're off to bed in a little while


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Ridiculous, why does everyone let you down ?  you're way more patient than I would be..


My cousin is a hospice chaplain, so he is always on call. I can't blame him if he gets a summons to minister to someone very ill.

People from online sale site sare just flakes, IMHO.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> My cousin is a hospice chaplain, so he is always on call. I can't blame him if he gets a summons to minister to someone very ill.
> 
> People from online sale site sare just flakes, IMHO.


oh that's a different matter, ..I just felt that everyone seems to cancel on you...

Hopefully he'll come and help soon


----------



## dobielvr

Im washing all my bedding.  I was scheduled to have my new bed delivered today, and it was.....but it was all lumpy!
Told them it was unacceptable and they removed it.  At least i still have my old bed to sleep on.

Then I went to the laundromat to use their big washer s to wash my bedspread and big blue blanket from Costco.
I don't think my old Kenmore can handle them anymore, and I don't want to push it.

Now , I'm catching my breath and eating my potato salad I just made.

Feels like friday over here.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Im washing all my bedding.  I was scheduled to have my new bed delivered today, and it was.....but it was all lumpy!
> Told them it was unacceptable and they removed it.  At least i still have my old bed to sleep on.
> 
> Then I went to the laundromat to use their big washer s to wash my bedspread and big blue blanket from Costco.
> I don't think my old Kenmore can handle them anymore, and I don't want to push it.
> 
> Now , I'm catching my breath and eating my potato salad I just made.
> 
> Feels like friday over here.


it's only just over an hour until Friday _here.._


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> it's only just over an hour until Friday _here.._


I thought of you folks as I wrote that lol


----------



## MarciKS

Trying to recover from a set back with my rib. They say it takes up to 12 wks to heal. I'm able to lift stuff but then one false move and it gets strained and inflamed and the pain is excruciating. Right now I wish I could trade places with SilentSoul.


----------



## jujube

Well, tonight I babysat the little 'uns.  At their request, we played "beauty salon" and I was the customer.  I ended up looking like a cross between a cheap hooker and a circus clown and I can't even describe what my hair looked like.  Let's say it looked like a unicorn had pooped a bag of Skittles on it.  

I got home (hoping I didn't get stopped by the cops or they would have run me in for sure....) and had to use a lot of soap and cold cream to get down to the original layer of skin.  The hair now.....I'm not sure how that's going to turn out but I'm sure the pink and blue chalk will come out eventually.


----------



## Glowworm

jujube said:


> Well, tonight I babysat the little 'uns.  At their request, we played "beauty salon" and I was the customer.  I ended up looking like a cross between a cheap hooker and a circus clown and I can't even describe what my hair looked like.  Let's say it looked like a unicorn had pooped a bag of Skittles on it.
> 
> I got home (hoping I didn't get stopped by the cops or they would have run me in for sure....) and had to use a lot of soap and cold cream to get down to the original layer of skin.  The hair now.....I'm not sure how that's going to turn out but I'm sure the pink and blue chalk will come out eventually.


That's wonderful @jujube. Isn't that exactly the reason why us grannies were put on this planet?


----------



## Glowworm

Today I'm calling my doctor for an appointment about my neck and back pain. Been wearing my brace for six weeks now and it isn't helping.

Then I'm going into town (on my own) on a secret mission for some very special shopping.


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> Trying to recover from a set back with my rib. They say it takes up to 12 wks to heal. I'm able to lift stuff but then one false move and it gets strained and inflamed and the pain is excruciating. Right now I wish I could trade places with SilentSoul.


I sympathize with you on the pain @MarciKS. My shoulder, neck and back pain have had me in my brace for six weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Today I'm calling my doctor for an appointment about my neck and back pain. Been wearing my brace for six weeks now and it isn't helping.
> 
> Then I'm going into town (on my own) on a secret mission for some very special shopping.


Oh it's ok, really.. my birthday is past now... it'll wait till next year now...I don't wanna put you out...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Oh it's ok, really.. my birthday is past now... it'll wait till next year now...I don't wanna put you out...


Darn, I missed it


----------



## hollydolly

Hopefully I'm going to the Seaside in a little while


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Hopefully I'm going to the Seaside in a little while


what time is it there??


----------



## hollydolly

8.55am...just getting ready to leave...toodle-oooo..


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> 8.55am...just getting ready to leave...toodle-oooo..


Toodle pip. Hope you don’t have to go toodle-ooo


----------



## timoc

Someone once said to me, "Try hard enough and the day will turn out well."

I've been on my hands and knees looking for a button that popped off my shirt-sleeve, and wow, not only did I find that button under the sideboard, but three other buttons, the top off a biro, a £1 coin and a piece of toast. 
Everyone should have a sideboard, they act like a giant hoover.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am washing sheets and towels. Yesterday I did the major part of my laundry which is hanging on the shower curtain rod right now. So I have to put those away if they are dried. Then clipping Rabbit's nails whether he likes it or not. He has scratched the area in front of his eye again and I think that is why. So even if he pees on me, I am doing it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Working in the garden, working with Bella, yelling at my husband-the usual stuff.


----------



## Liberty

Moving some plants around to get protection...supposed to be stormy this afternoon and evening with winds and possible hail.  
Don't you just hate that "hail"...gotta move the Caddy into the garage so she doesn't get that @#$% hail damage!


----------



## Pinky

Taking a break from reading Henning Mankell .. started The Nightmare by Lars Kepler.
Going to go out for a little break later on to pick up Jamaican food


----------



## Glowworm

Called my doctor - usual blaah blaah blaah. He could give me an appointment for middle of next week woohoo. Told him not to bother, I'll go private.

Secret shopping's done. Bought some small things for my girlfriend and me as well so she doesn't wonder too much about why I went out.


----------



## Dana

Had a great day, my yoga girlfriends came over and we walked down to the beach. Had our session on the beach and even attracted an audience  they asked permission to sit and watch. Afterwards, we meditated over a seafood platter and some sparkling wine


----------



## Glowworm

Dana said:


> Had a great day, my yoga girlfriends came over and we walked down to the beach. Had our session on the beach and even attracted an audience  they asked permission to sit and watch. Afterwards, we meditated over a seafood platter and some sparkling wine


Sounds great, let me know when you go next time and I'll come and meditate with you


----------



## debodun

I spent an hour this morning getting that cabinet up out of the cellar. 

Of course taking out the heavy drawers made it much lighter. I opened the cellar door that is out on the back porch ( a job in itself). It's straight and wider than the stairs up to the kitchen. The kitchen stairs have a bend and I don't even think it would have fit through that door. Also that way I don't have to drag that dirty thing it through the kitchen. The years in the damp cellar has taken its toll - pieces kept falling off with every step. I walked it around to the front porch when it can air out and the drawers are out getting some fresh air and sun which they probably haven't seen in 60 years.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I spent an hour this morning getting that cabinet up out of the cellar.
> View attachment 161410
> Of course taking out the heavy drawers made it much lighter. I opened the cellar door that is out on the back porch ( a job in itself). It's straight and wider than the stairs up to the kitchen. The kitchen stairs have a bend and I don't even think it would have fit through that door. Also that way I don't have to drag that dirty thing it through the kitchen. The years in the damp cellar has taken its toll - pieces kept falling off with every step. I walked it around to the front porch when it can air out and the drawers are out getting some fresh air and sun which they probably haven't seen in 60 years.
> View attachment 161412View attachment 161413View attachment 161414


What are you going to do with it, Deb?


----------



## debodun

The man that came yesterday to get the calendar gave me his business card. Once he was in the house, he seemed less interested in the calendar than poking his nose in every cabinet, but I can't complain much after he bought $125 of items.


----------



## MarciKS

at the moment i have more coffee brewing. i'm waiting for my next dose of narcotic. rib is doing better today than yesterday but man oh man the coughing hurts baaaaaaaad! i think i've strained some muscles farther down from whatever happened Wed. evening. the ice helps a lot. so i'll probably be icing it on and off. i got some work tests i need to work on. thinking of having mac n cheese for dinner. maybe soup and salad for supper. i could make a toasted cheese sandwich too. 

other than that...just resting.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> What are you going to do with it, Deb?


Clean it up, slap a $10 price tag on it and put it out when I have a sale.


----------



## debodun

Tomorrow, if I have any ambition, will get after that trunk in the cellar that's filled with assorted wiring.


----------



## SetWave

After the incident last night with the insane owner I'm stepping up activity in Operation Scram. So . . . what the heck am I doing lallygagging here??? (lazy)


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> After the incident last night with the insane owner I'm stepping up activity in Operation Scram. So . . . what the heck am I doing lallygagging here??? (lazy)


what??


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> what??


Soon I will be gone like a cool breeze.


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Soon I will be gone like a cool breeze.


forever?


----------



## MarciKS

or are you just moving?


----------



## Pappy

Echocardiogram came back with passing grades. Always good to get good report.
Today, I spread weed killer and fertilizer on my St. Augustine grass. Lawn has been looking poorly lately and I hope this will perk it up. Promised the neighbor lady i would do her lawn too. Hope to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Chet

Bought gas for the car, ethanol free gas for the mower, got more minutes for the phone, and washed bedding. Whew!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 7,was a bit breezy sun was coming up,temp was 39
After breakfast,took the bus to my accountant picked up my taxes
I decided to walk home because it was a beautiful morning,10 long blocks took me about 45 min.I've done this before,when I got home was a bit tired, put the ice pack on my partial right knee.
I had no energy to take an afternoon walk,instead was reading NYT/USA Today/local paper and my book. I'm sure I'll sleep well tonight


----------



## Keesha

Explored our property with the family
Received groceries from acquaintances since we are in quarantine
Played saxophone - acoustics sound amazing in this house
Made some fresh healthy food
Started a new book.
Had an awesome nap 
It was a great day


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> Explored our property with the family
> Received groceries from acquaintances since we are in quarantine
> Played saxophone - acoustics sound amazing in this house
> Made some fresh healthy food
> Started a new book.
> Had an awesome nap
> It was a great day


Glad you got to your new home safely, @Keesha 
Is it cold still, out that way?


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Glad you got to your new home safely, @Keesha
> Is it cold still, out that way?


Thank you Pinky. The trip was awesome. The borders closed less than 2 days later so we got here just in time.

It was a bit cool today; only 5 degrees and a bit windy but still a great day. The weekend will be 10 to 12 degrees. How’s Ontario?


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> forever?


Forever and a day.


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> Thank you Pinky. The trip was awesome. The borders closed less than 2 days later so we got here just in time.
> 
> It was a bit cool today; only 5 degrees and a bit windy but still a great day. The weekend will be 10 to 12 degrees. How’s Ontario?


Don't know about the rest of the Province, but T.O. is nice today - 16C.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Don't know about the rest of the Province, but T.O. is nice today - 16C.


That’s nice.


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Forever and a day.


well...if you're not coming back to sf then take care of yourself.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Apparently today was phone call day. My niece, who hardly ever calls (she's a text person) called me early this morning. I decided to call a couple of friends I made at the senior center which has been closed since the start of COVID.  I texted an entertainer friend of mine and he called. I wanted to find out how his show went last night. It was his first performance in a public venue in a year. Then my sister called me and later my son...but he makes his conversations very brief. I played Words With Friends for a while and my Connect game and watched some T.V.  Tonight, more T.V. and at 8:00 I'm planning to catch pianist Brian Culbertson's The Hang segment on Facebook where he gives an hour concert. Tonight is "Funk".


----------



## hollydolly

Well we had a great day at the coast today... so warm that hubs face got burnt by the mix of  sun and  fairly brisk wind at the end of the pier..

It was much warmer away from the pier and the wind, ... but boy-oh-boy we were not expecting the crowds, and certainly not on a school day in April...I dread to think what it'll be like on a weekend in August this year.. all because I suppose, the reason being that no-one can go on holiday currently,  so our our popular  busy seaside is not just busy but overwhelmed..and this also despite  the big Fair on the promenade which is a huge draw isn't even opened yet , and still under lockdown...

Couldn't get near a bar or pub , they had waiting lists for outdoor tables..( I'll post photos tomorrow)...but we did eventually find somewhere for lunch .

Did some bargain shopping while I was there too...got a  Cashmere jumper( sweater)...for hubs for a superb price,and a Pure linen tunic top for me the latter for just £8...  from a Big  department store which has already closed most of its' stores countryside this year and this one we were in today is one of the last to go..and therefore everything was  60 % off or more..

Sore legs.. sore feet,  more walking up and down hill.. and along the beach than I've been used to since lockdown began 14 months ago...

Great day tho'...


----------



## MarciKS

OneEyedDiva said:


> Apparently today was phone call day. My niece, who hardly ever calls (she's a text person) called me early this morning. I decided to call a couple of friends I made at the senior center which has been closed since the start of COVID.  I texted an entertainer friend of mine and he called. I wanted to find out how his show went last night. It was his first performance in a public venue in a year. Then my sister called me and later my son...but he makes his conversations very brief. I played Words With Friends for a while and my Connect game and watched some T.V.  Tonight, more T.V. and at 8:00 I'm planning to catch pianist Brian Culbertson's The Hang segment on Facebook where he gives an hour concert. Tonight is "Funk".


i'm going to see if i can give that a listen somewhere. i like those DJ Maj live dj dance party things on FB. those are fun and something to do for an hr.


----------



## dobielvr

MarciKS said:


> i'm going to see if i can give that a listen somewhere. i like those DJ Maj live dj dance party things on FB. those are fun and something to do for an hr.


Shake it baby....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Well we had a great day at the coast today... so warm that hubs face got burnt by the mix of  sun and  fairly brisk wind at the end of the pier..
> 
> It was much warmer away from the pier and the wind, ... but boy-oh-boy we were not expecting the crowds, and certainly not on a school day in April...I dread to think what it'll be like on a weekend in August this year.. all because I suppose, the reason being that no-one can go on holiday currently,  so our our popular  busy seaside is not just busy but overwhelmed..and this also despite  the big Fair on the promenade which is a huge draw isn't even opened yet , and still under lockdown...
> 
> Couldn't get near a bar or pub , they had waiting lists for outdoor tables..( I'll post photos tomorrow)...but we did eventually find somewhere for lunch .
> 
> Did some bargain shopping while I was there too...got a  Cashmere jumper( sweater)...for hubs for a superb price,and a Pure linen tunic top for me the latter for just £8...  from a Big  department store which has already closed most of its' stores countryside this year and this one we were in today is one of the last to go..and therefore everything was  60 % off or more..
> 
> Sore legs.. sore feet,  more walking up and down hill.. and along the beach than I've been used to since lockdown began 14 months ago...
> 
> Great day tho'...


That’s one thing I loved about London @hollydolly ... your second-hand shops have great stuff (and I like that they support worthy causes like cancer research and heart disease).  I came away with a beautiful dress and sweater, a coffee-table book on Regency architecture/ design and picture books for the grand girls.


----------



## Glowworm

Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:



She said YES!!

We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.

We've already opened the champagne

For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> That’s one thing I loved about London @hollydolly ... your second-hand shops have great stuff (and I like that they support worthy causes like cancer research and heart disease).  I came away with a beautiful dress and sweater, a coffee-table book on Regency architecture/ design and picture books for the grand girls.


Oh yes we have thousands of different charity shops we support through their shops.. and you can buy everything and anything from to designer stuff, to antiques, ... and everything in between.

As you say.. British heart Foundation, Cancer research, various Hospices,  Homeless charities, Children's charities   the Dogs trust, Cats charities.. Royal Lifeboat charity.. literally hundreds,and you can find some super bargains in them if you have the inclination and time to shop there  .. but yesterday I didn't shop in any charity shops.

I shopped in Debenhams, among other stores.. but sadly Debnhams one of our longest running higher end Department store chain has become the latest victim of the pandemic... and have closed almost all their stores countrywide, and this one yesterday  is one of the few due to close any day now, therefore everything had a price tag of 60 % off...

I took this photo of the store  in the Mall yesterday for sentimental and historic purposes


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 161576
> 
> She said YES!!
> 
> We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.
> 
> We've already opened the champagne
> 
> For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Liberty

Today moving all the plants I put close to the house to avoid the thunderstorms which never did materialize last night. Taking the Caddy back out of the garage (put it in to avoid possible "hail" damage).  What are they making these cars out of now days, tin?
Sigh...lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

Working in the garden.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After waking up slightly disoriented from a weird dream, I am taking a few minutes before heading out for on-call visits to sip my coffee, listen to the rain pattering on the roof, and collect my thoughts


----------



## Pinky

We'll be driving downtown to drop off birthday presents for daughter and SIL. We'll phone up, and they'll come down. We'll hand them their gifts and say goodbye. We'll all be masked. 

Can't stay to visit, though .. possibly, not until June


----------



## debodun

Did the laundry. Then started to clean out the trunk in the cellar, but it has more wire in it that I thought. I filled two LARGE boxes and the trunk is only about half empty.



On a side note - these old TV rabbit ears were in the trunk.



I also baked pumpkin cookies and they turned out better than I expected. The dough was so moist, I though they were going to spread out all over the parchment paper, but they held up well. The flavor isn't bad, either. Whoever invented parchment paper should win a Nobel Prize!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We'll be driving downtown to drop off birthday presents for daughter and SIL. We'll phone up, and they'll come down. We'll hand them their gifts and say goodbye. We'll all be masked.
> 
> Can't stay to visit, though .. possibly, not until June


Fortunately we're now able to visit family members. Up to 6 people together... but if visiting another household we have to stay in the garden.. or outside area for want of a garden


----------



## hollydolly

Today I stayed home , most of the time in the garden, beautiful hot sunny day again.

Our friends are buying a new Narrowboat , so they wanted our advice on one they were going to view ...but I'm too tired  after yesterdays seaside jaunt.. so hubs went by himself..  and I scrubbed and refilled the bird feeders and water bottles


----------



## MarciKS

Probably gonna sleep more today. I need to shower or at the very least do something with my hair so I can order pizza and not look like death at the door. I got rewards points to use up. Might as well. Might read this evening. We'll see.


----------



## Keesha

Glowworm said:


> Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 161576
> 
> She said YES!!
> 
> We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.
> 
> We've already opened the champagne
> 
> For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


Congratulations to the both of you. That’s great news.


----------



## Pecos

Glowworm said:


> Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 161576
> 
> She said YES!!
> 
> We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.
> 
> We've already opened the champagne
> 
> For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


Congratulations to both of you.
Pecos


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Congratulations to both of you.
> Pecos


Good morning Mr Snack Charmer. LOL


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Good morning Mr Snack Charmer. LOL


LOL, And a lovely good afternoon to you.


----------



## debodun

A man came to get the wire. He loaded his truck and started to get in. I said, "That's $5." He looked confused. He assumed it was FREE. No place in my ad did I say it was free. The heading said $5. He threw everything back on my lawn and drove away.

I caught an officer in the police station and he came over an got the scooter. I told him I called yesterday and no one came. He said if there's nobody at the station it rolls over to the sheriff's office.


----------



## SetWave

Glowworm said:


> Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 161576
> 
> She said YES!!
> 
> We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.
> 
> We've already opened the champagne
> 
> For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


Congratulations! I'm very happy for you both.


----------



## SetWave

Just another day of sorting and arranging stuff. May not look like it to the uninitiated but progress is being made by leaps and bounds. Well, maybe only leaps . . .


----------



## Keesha

Today after walking the dogs , I had the pleasure of adding some TLC to a very neglected   garden. Finding the chives, rosemary, oregano, and lavender was a total thrill. It was both exciting and productive. Later on I cooked some ginger - lime chicken and served it with long & wild rice as well as caesar salad. It was good. It’s a GREAT day.


----------



## Rosemarie

I'm going to have an early night because today has been one of those days! Inanimate objects malfunctioning. I hope I'll be safe in bed.


----------



## Pepper

*Congratulations and Best Wishes on your move @Keesha!*​


----------



## dobielvr

Cleaning the kitchen a little, listening to some Teddy Pendergrass.
Next on my list is to make some chicken parm for me and my 91 yr old boyfriend!

I'm going to have dinner w/him tonight.  Usually I just drop  off his food...but he' so lonely, I just gotta stay.


----------



## horseless carriage

How busy I have been today. The old MG needed a spruce up, a quick check over for oil, water and tyre pressures. We are with friends tonight and tomorrow, one of our really good friends, who celebrates a birthday will be our guests as we take him and his wife out for a classic cream tea. Bring it on.


----------



## Keesha

Pepper said:


> *Congratulations and Best Wishes on your move @Keesha!*​


Thanks Babe!


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing today.
Seemed very strange......weren't any good sales.....starting to see a lot of price increases.
I actually only came out what i went in for.....with the acception on chocolate bars.....seems like they're some always on sale.....bought 4. Just what i needed.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Did the grocery thing today.
> Seemed very strange......weren't any good sales.....starting to see a lot of price increases.
> I actually only came out what i went in for.....with the acception on chocolate bars.....seems like they're some always on sale.....bought 4. Just what i needed.


I was unaware that chocolate bars were needed.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I was unaware that chocolate bars were needed, I wonder if they can heal broken ribs


Broken ribs ??????????????????????? who....what.....where......how.....???????....lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Broken ribs ??????????????????????? who....what.....where......how.....???????....lol.


I changed it.  I was thinking of @MarciKS as in candy always makes me feel better but then I thought no one would get the connection  And you didn’t. It’s so hard being me at times


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, back to the yard


----------



## Aneeda72

*Pubic Service Announcement:  *If anyone sees a butt dragging along on the ground, do not kick it! Just pick it up, gloves, mask, use shovel, and mail it back to me. Thank you.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Whoever invented parchment paper should win a Nobel Prize!


Yes they should.


----------



## Ruthanne

Glad I finally got up before noon.  I hope to wash some sheets, take doggy for a walk, vacuum and maybe even do some dusting...I can't stand dusting but I've got to start on it.


----------



## SetWave

Same Same as yesterday and the day before and the day before that. One step at a time through the mess.


----------



## charry

Sod All...as usual......apart from jobs, jobs, and more jobs


----------



## cookiei

Prepared soil for peanuts and a couple other things in my garden.
Three wild turkeys were on the road but I was able to capture only one in this picture.  It was about 80 ft from 
my house and it was moving at the time so the picture is not very sharp.
My daffodils are in full bloom and smell good.


----------



## jujube

We're watching the St. Pete Grand Prix on TV.  Well, he's watching and I'm on my cell phone.  it's boring as hell.


----------



## debodun

Another guy came for the wire just now and was happy to pay $5 for it.


----------



## MarciKS

Today is the birthday of one of my video game villagers. Gaming friends have been coming to bring Bertha gifts and celebrate with her. *giggles* It's something to do.


----------



## SetWave

Taking a undeserved break from the task at hand. Went through another million photographs; which to keep, which to toss.....
Soon off to the store for some washcloths and batteries from my guitar tuner.


----------



## Llynn

I don't want to appear to be gloating but I am confident that nobody can compete with the thrill and excitement of the activity I have scheduled for today. 

The county picks up my garbage every two weeks and tomorrow is the day.  I get to drag two wheelie bins out to the highway for the trucks to pick up tomorrow. My driveway is a bit more than half a mile and the bins are heavy so this constitutes a major element of my workout routine for the day.


----------



## hollydolly

Llynn said:


> I don't want to appear to be gloating but I am confident that nobody can compete with the thrill and excitement of the activity I have scheduled for today.
> 
> The county picks up my garbage every two weeks and tomorrow is the day.  I get to drag two wheelie bins out to the highway for the trucks to pick up tomorrow. My driveway is a bit more than half a mile and the bins are heavy so this constitutes a major element of my workout routine for the day.


You have to drag the  full wheelie bins 1/2 a mile ?... what would happen if you couldn't ?


----------



## MarciKS

no trash pick up that week


----------



## Llynn

hollydolly said:


> You have to drag the  full wheelie bins 1/2 a mile ?... what would happen if you couldn't ?


When I was recovering from my hip replacement, my nearest neighbor was good enough to do it for me.  I have a tractor with a front end loader so I could shift the bins with that but getting the machine out and loading the bins is an extra bit of work.  

Not a major problem yet, though.


----------



## debodun

After church, I brought the trunk up from the cellar that had the electric wires in it, and cleaned it up a bit. Would make a nice project for someone that had the interest and ambition to restore it. Those folks are few and far between these days. It may look better after more ministrations. You would not believe that it was papered inside and out, something like wallpaper. It was very brittle and easy to scrape off.


----------



## Jules

cookiei said:


> Prepared soil for peanuts


Hmmm.  Never thought of someone growing their own peanuts.  It’s obvious that I’m from the north.


----------



## Keesha

Today was a repeat of yesterday and just as enjoyable. After walking the dogs my husband started gathering the logs off the property and cut /split them while I continued working on the garden. There are 4 more big raised beds and one small one to de-weed and turn. Everyday it looks different; cared for.

I’ve found lawn ornaments which I’ve mixed with my own and it’s fun bringing life to an old overly neglected garden. The soli is surprisingly fertile and filled with worms. I can’t wait to plant some seedlings and tend to them while they grow. Even the cat loves it here.

Today I did a load of laundry and hung it on the line out back. The line is attached to a pine tree and there’s nothing quite like freshly wind dried clothes. Such small simple joys are priceless.
Even cleaning this house is enjoyable.


----------



## Keesha

Llynn said:


> I don't want to appear to be gloating but I am confident that nobody can compete with the thrill and excitement of the activity I have scheduled for today.
> 
> The county picks up my garbage every two weeks and tomorrow is the day.  I get to drag two wheelie bins out to the highway for the trucks to pick up tomorrow. My driveway is a bit more than half a mile and the bins are heavy so this constitutes a major element of my workout routine for the day.


A driveway more than 1/2 a mile?
That’s a long way to drag garbage bins.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> After church, I brought the trunk up from the cellar that had the electric wires in it, and cleaned it up a bit. Would make a nice project for someone that had the interest and ambition to restore it. Those folks are few and far between these days. It may look better after more ministrations. You would not believe that it was papered inside and out, something like wallpaper. It was very brittle and easy to scrape off.
> 
> View attachment 161774


That was part of the trunk, scraping it off would lower the value if the trunk is a collectible valuable item, but apparently it is not.


----------



## Glowworm

Glowworm said:


> Today is a very special day for us. This morning I said this to my girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 161576
> 
> She said YES!!
> 
> We're now wearing the rings I went into town to buy yesterday. She keeps on touching hers and holding it up to her eye to see as much of it as she can.
> 
> We've already opened the champagne
> 
> For this evening I've ordered food for a romantic dinner for two at home and there'll be more champagne.


A big thank you from me and my girlfriend to all of you who sent us congratulations and good wishes on our engagement


----------



## Furryanimal

I have been out for breakfast as Welsh cafes opened for the first time in four months...delicious.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> I have been out for breakfast as Welsh cafes opened for the first time in four months...delicious.


we had a cooked breakfast at a cafe at the Beach on friday.. it was the best breakfast I've had for ages in any cafe.

You'll find this hard to believe but it's true.. little lane just off the front..full breakfast..( the works with 2 toasts)... a Pint ( apparently a good pint), and a cup of tea..£7 total..


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> we had a cooked breakfast at a cafe at the Beach on friday.. it was the best breakfast I've had for ages in any cafe.
> 
> You'll find this hard to believe but it's true.. little lane just off the front..full breakfast..( the works with 2 toasts)... a Pint ( apparently a good pint), and a cup of tea..£7 total..


1970's prices.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> 1970's prices.


yes absolutely a great find...


----------



## debodun

I went to the pharmacy to get a refill on a prescription, then to the post office to get a shipping box, shopped at the Family Dollar, got some gas for the mower, mowed the front lawn, the dusted the staircase. 'Nuff for today.


----------



## hollydolly

Today is a beautiful sunny and warm day.. I  had to go to radiology at the hospital   today for some tests.but fortunately a local hospital, so I didn't have to travel far.

I was irritated at the hospital where we have to pay £4 to park up to 2 hours.. but the parking machine wouldn't take card.. with a sign attached saying that notes could be changed at a machine inside the hospital reception area for change for the parking  machine... but I had no cash with me, only my debit card because we're told that we must pay _contactless_ wherever we go.... I risked a £25 fine parking without a ticket but I had no option.., and fortunately I didn't get a fine, but how very annoying!!

Picked up some groceries on the way home... then I've been sitting out in the garden for about 45 minutes enjoying the sun and catching up on my reading...

Just came in because my garden is starting to go into the little bit of chilly  shade..


----------



## Aneeda72

It is raining today, a soft gentle rain and it’s 55 degrees.  I went for my walk.  Then I worked out in the front garden, in the rain, pulling, digging up weeds (not using legs of course) from the annual garden which I am going to mulch over due to the drought.

The dirt is very soft and while it hurts my back to bend so much, it has to be done.  And my very overweight husband will not do this job.    It’s a slightly raised bed which does make it easier. I got it done and ended up soaking wet covered in mud.

Came inside, stripped, , showered, and am washing my garden clothes.  I signed up for HBO Max, finally, and watched Justice League.  It was 4 hours long .  At times a little tedious, but it was 1 am and I couldn’t sleep.  It was pretty good,  But it was never ending.

I am now watching tv in my nightie with a heating pad on my back, and waiting for his majesty to wake up.  It’s 10:00 am and I want to go to Home Depot.  I don’t drive much so I have to wait for him.


----------



## SetWave

Actually making progress. Have all the important documents sorted and ready for the shredder. Set things aside that will be shipped and am preparing things to be either donated or tossed. Whew.


----------



## Pappy

Not much going on today. Rather quiet day at home. Helped my wife change our king split bed as it’s a pain to put fitted sheets on it. Took my usual walk before sunrise. Watching DOL and then will get a couple things done.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I got the doggie out for a walk.  Just listening to music--it's relaxing.  I should get started on that dusting but can't seem to yet....  I got my bed changed and comforters washed yesterday--nice to have a fresh bed.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby  bought up our  motor home.
I spend most of the afternoon removing  our belongings.
Hubby & his cousin painted the roof of it.

Next step is to clean it inside & out,, check the mechanics of it.
 Get it ready to sell.


----------



## SetWave

Whew. Finally took the documents to the shredder. Yay! Now, to attack the clothes I will take, toss or donate. Anybody want some shirts???


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting a couple of days of warm and dry weather.  I spent about 5 hours mowing most of the yard, and the big meadow below the house.  Tomorrow, I hope to get the weed whacker out and trim around all the dozens of trees, and the roadside ditch.  Now, I've done enough for one day, so a little relaxing at the computer, then a good shower, and try to stay awake when I hit the recliner after Supper.  More rain forecasted for tomorrow night and most of Wednesday.


----------



## fmdog44

Went and picked up my new truck!!


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today.
#1  dragging my butt some.....late on video call last nite.
Morning cleaning chores.
My lawn mower found its' way back last nite from oil change and blade sharpening.
Getting organized for yard cleanup.....promises of great temps this week.....so this is the week.
Already got my electric blower ready to go......use my electric one for clean up instead of my battery one.....electric one is a super strong blower.....use a rake very little.
I'm sure they'll be a lot of fetch games while outside too.


----------



## Pappy

Off to the VA to beautify my ugly toenails. Later, don’t know yet. Maybe go out for supper.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cleaning  motorhome or  mil's Airstream.
Hope to sell them.


----------



## Aneeda72

The fashion queen dawns the appropriate gear for yard work. My shoes are still covered in mud and wet so I put on thick winter socks that hopefully will help my feet not freeze.  I am, no surprise, working in the garden.

Edit:  cold muddy feet, cold muddy hands, farmer Aneeda will let it warm up a bit more


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Hell, I don't know

but

whatever it is, it'll be there tomorrow


----------



## MickaC

So totally enjoying the great outdoors  
Hope all are having a good day.


----------



## jujube

Had lunch at a pool hall today and played some pool. I haven't done that in years.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First day off after six days on.   Slept til noon  been enjoying alternating essential tasks with sitting on the screened back porch, enjoying the bird song and the breeze.  Got some new books from the library.  Trying new combinations for fruit smoothies— frozen bananas and strawberries blended in vanilla almond milk is pretty good


----------



## moviequeen1

I had no plans today,but decided it was time to clean out my linen closet it was looking cluttered.I also have a section for bathroom items e.g Colgate toothpaste,Dove soap bars,kleenex
I cleaned off the 3 shelves,45 min later what a difference.I found 3 more bars of soap,3 tubes of toothpaste I didn't know I bought
I took a short walk before lunch,certainly turned into a nice warm spring day temp in the 60's


----------



## SetWave

Got up early for grocery store trip, came home and had a great nap. Sitting here with you all and soon . . . project great escape will be underway once again and again and again until vacating the premises actually becomes the reality.


----------



## Aneeda72

They are going to start the install work for the AC today so staying home and working in the yard. Like always.  Hope it’s done before Friday which is supposed to be 80 degrees.  32 and raining one day, 80 degrees the next.  Spring in Utah, .


----------



## hollydolly

Got all the chores done, no outside work today, it's threatening to rain.

We need the rain, its been hot and dry for a couple of weeks.

Got my  Driving licence back today, it has to be renewed every 10  years at a cost of £14 .. (new photograph as well).. until age 70 then renewed every 3 years for free..

Just watching the wheelie bin cleaners out of the window, they've upped their prices and are putting notices through everyone's letter boxes..


----------



## Aneeda72

A child was just kidnapped in SLC, a 6 year old boy.  They have found the abandoned car.  I just don’t understand why this still happens.  It’s 6am.  Why was he outside?  Ugh.  It appears to be a non parent kidnapping.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Just watching the wheelie bin cleaners out of the window, they've upped their prices and are putting notices through everyone's letter boxes..


@hollydolly someone is hired to wash out the trash bins?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly someone is hired to wash out the trash bins?


No it's a Bin cleaning company..... they follow the Trash trucks and once the wheelie bins are emptied  they  power wash the bins inside and out inside a specific  washing truck...


----------



## katlupe

Taking a ride on Jazzy to the store, then laundry and vacuum packing two packages of chicken.


----------



## hollydolly

Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


----------



## debodun

I brought up some of the stoneware crocks and jugs that were in the cellar.



Washed some this morning. Probably can't get the money back on them that I spent on hot water and dish detergent.  Spotted a built-in cabinet under the cellar stairs. Disappointed to find it empty.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> I brought up some of the stoneware crocks and jugs that were in the cellar.
> 
> View attachment 162238View attachment 162239View attachment 162240
> 
> Washed some this morning. Probably can't get the money back on them that I spent on hot water and dish detergent.  Spotted a built-in cabinet under the cellar stairs. Disappointed to find it empty.


Do I smell a yard sale coming up?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I brought up some of the stoneware crocks and jugs that were in the cellar.
> 
> View attachment 162238View attachment 162239View attachment 162240
> 
> Washed some this morning. Probably can't get the money back on them that I spent on hot water and dish detergent.  Spotted a built-in cabinet under the cellar stairs. Disappointed to find it empty.


cleaned up.. and brought to a  boot sale et al.. here in the Uk they would sell very quickly...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


Nope, new one on me. What’s a trash truck? Where did the dustmen go?


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Nope, new one on me. What’s a trash truck? Where did the dustmen go?


The trash truck is what the dustmen empty the wheelie bins into ......

Given you left the UK at age 10.. a lot of things would be new to you....


----------



## Homeschoolie

hollydolly said:


> Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


How I wish we did...but no....
I don't put filth inside our trash and recycle bins .. keep mine clean, germ and smell free but ALL my neighbors are lazy pigs. Theirs are always disgustingly sticky, slimy and dirty inside and out. And smell bad.
IMO people like them are narcissists who never give a second thought to how what they do affects others. I feel sorry for the garbage collectors. And am very glad/thankful they are there to help us.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> The trash truck is what the dustmen empty the wheelie bins into ......
> 
> Given you left the UK at age 10.. a lot of things would be new to you....


Yes, my dad called it the dustcart and dustmen, but I suppose that isn't politically correct any more.


----------



## hollydolly

Homeschoolie said:


> How I wish we did...but no....
> I don't put filth inside our trash and recycle bins .. keep mine clean, germ and smell free but ALL my neighbors are pigs. Theirs are always disgustingly sticky, slimy and dirty inside and out. And smell bad.


 Yes I try and keep everything in my 3 wheelie bins wrapped and smell free using bin deodorant  ( can't do that with the grass bin)... I'm sure many people here have horribly filthy bins.. it's not a job I'd want to do....


----------



## Glowworm

Homeschoolie said:


> How I wish we did...but no....
> I don't put filth inside our trash and recycle bins .. keep mine clean, germ and smell free but ALL my neighbors are pigs. Theirs are always disgustingly sticky, slimy and dirty inside and out. And smell bad.


Here we have thick brown paper bags that you put your trash in before it goes in the bin. We can get them free of charge at all supermarkets


----------



## Rosemarie

Glowworm said:


> Nope, new one on me. What’s a trash truck? Where did the dustmen go?


Oh thank you for that. I do hate all these Americanisms creeping into our language, as though our own words are not good enough. Even the BBC is saying 'bin lorry' instead of refuse collectors.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Glowworm said:


> Here we have thick brown paper bags that you put your trash in before it goes in the bin. We can get them free of charge at all supermarkets


I quick rinse everything that can be...i.e. cans, plastic containers, take out food boxes, especially sardines, fish etc. And we seal everything in a bag so all the Garbage men need to do is pull out a clean sanitary bag.
Oh, and I make sure there is nothing sharp that can hurt hem.
I don't use sanitizers/deodorants .. I don't need them the way I do it.
And the workers don't need to be exposed to yet another unhealthy chemical/perfume etc.


----------



## SetWave

Different day, same old thing; preparing for the great escape........


----------



## SetWave

Rosemarie said:


> Oh thank you for that. I do hate all these Americanisms creeping into our language, as though our own words are not good enough. Even the BBC is saying 'bin lorry' instead of refuse collectors.


Heck, I'm American and I hate the creeping and idiotic Americanisms.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


Nope, we have hoses and when it gets really nasty we use them


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> Oh thank you for that. I do hate all these Americanisms creeping into our language, as though our own words are not good enough. Even the BBC is saying 'bin lorry' instead of refuse collectors.


Well it _is_ a bin lorry tbf... and Americans don't use the word lorry


----------



## Aneeda72

Homeschoolie said:


> I quick rinse everything that can be...i.e. cans, plastic containers, take out food boxes, especially sardines, fish etc. And we seal everything in a bag so all the Garbage men need to do is pull out a clean sanitary bag.
> Oh, and I make sure there is nothing sharp that can hurt hem.
> I don't use sanitizers/deodorants .. I don't need them the way I do it.
> And the workers don't need to be exposed to yet another unhealthy chemical/perfume etc.


You have garbage men?  We have trucks, people never touch the garbage or the can


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, we have hoses and when it gets really nasty we use them


well we have hoses too.. but we also pay someone else to clean the bins if we want... also all the people who live in apartments.. how do they clean their bins with a hose where you live ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


Nope   Not in small towns   Maybe bigger cities?   Surely that would be a better use of utility money that those street sweepers that just rearrange dust and leaves


----------



## hollydolly

Homeschoolie said:


> I quick rinse everything that can be...i.e. cans, plastic containers, take out food boxes, especially sardines, fish etc. And we seal everything in a bag so all the Garbage men need to do is pull out a clean sanitary bag.
> Oh, and I make sure there is nothing sharp that can hurt hem.
> I don't use sanitizers/deodorants .. I don't need them the way I do it.
> And the workers don't need to be exposed to yet another unhealthy chemical/perfume etc.


We wash out the recycle item which go in our Blue bin.. they also go into a Plastic recycleable refuse bag first.. 

general rubbish goes into plastic sacks into the Black bin...

The Brown bin is for grass and small tree branches etc.. ( used to be for food too but that changed last month)..

The bin men put the bins onto the back of the lorry,  and an electronic lift empties it.. the bin men don't touch the inside of the  wheelie bins..

Go to 2.20..to see how the lift at the back of the truck works..


----------



## hollydolly

Bin colours vary around the country... Our recycle bins are Brown & Blue ... they are collected and emptied the same day one week....

.. and our general trash in the black bin is emptied the following week... (this is not my street or area)....






In Spain because it's hot, and the trash would attract rodents and stink ,  all  trash bins are emptied every single night


----------



## debodun

Aunt Marg said:


> Do I smell a yard sale coming up?


You smell correctly, Marg.


----------



## hollydolly

I ordered a pair or prescription specs online, for the first time.. less than half the price of specs from the opticians and more choice of styles ....  bit anxious that they'll be ok...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Don't you folks have wheelie Bin cleaning companies ?


No.  Excellent idea.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> I brought up some of the stoneware crocks and jugs that were in the cellar.


Those should sell well. Advertise them on one of your online selling sites.


----------



## Jules

There certainly are a large variety of methods for garbage & recycling pickup.  Canada, it’s called garbage not trash.  

Large complexes like apartments have one or more large metal bins that are picked up by a large truck.  Bet those bins never get washed.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Those should sell well. Advertise them on one of your online selling sites.


I am researching prices, however, hardly anyone wants to pay a fair market value.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> We wash out the recycle item which go in our Blue bin.. they also go into a Plastic recycleable refuse bag first..
> 
> general rubbish goes into plastic sacks into the Black bin...
> 
> The Brown bin is for grass and small tree branches etc.. ( used to be for food too but that changed last month)..
> 
> The bin men put the bins onto the back of the lorry,  and an electronic lift empties it.. the bin men don't touch the inside of the  wheelie bins..
> 
> Go to 2.20..to see how the lift at the back of the truck works..


Our bin man doesn't touch the bin or even get out of the lorry. We place the bin by the side of the road, he stops next to it, presses a button and an arm on the side of the lorry automatically hooks onto the bin lifts it up and empties it into the correct part of the lorry. We have two bins. One for kitchen scraps and other biodegradable items that go to make compost that you can then go to special places to collect free of charge and one for stuff that can't be recycled that goes to the local power station and is burned to generate elctricity. All the recyclable stuff like garden waste, plastic and metal we deposit at the local recycling station.


----------



## Sliverfox

Finally made hubby a rhubarb custard pie.

Washing up  utensils , towels from RV.
Probably donate   bedding,, clothing once sorted / washed .


----------



## AprilSun

I'm watching for birds! I have a bird that insists on building a nest on one of my porch columns. It will start to build it and I go out and tear it down. Then I come inside and start fussing at it!


----------



## Homeschoolie

Aneeda72 said:


> You have garbage men?  We have trucks, people never touch the garbage or the can


Yes we do...or I guess maybe to be politically correct garbage collectors


----------



## Dana

I'm repotting some miniature rose plants...had them for nearly 20 years. They are my favourites and line the front verandah....so pretty.


----------



## Aneeda72

Dana said:


> I'm repotting some miniature rose plants...had them for nearly 20 years. They are my favourites and line the front verandah....so pretty.


I just moved 3 miniature roses from the front, that were barely alive, into pots to the back garden


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I just moved 3 miniature roses from the front, that were barely alive, into pots to the back garden


What time is it where you are /... where are you actually ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> What time is it where you are /... where are you actually ?


Right now it is 3:49 am mountain time USA.  I got up at 2 am and went to bed at 9 pm.  I was very tired so I got about 4 hours sleep.  I usually only sleep 2-3 hours a day.  I have too much
pain to sleep much.


----------



## Aneeda72

Right now, in real time, I am drying the towels, washing my muddy clothes from yesterday, and watching Handmaidens tale on Hulu.  Another hour I will start my morning routine, take shower and medicine, put Bella out, make my breakfast, watch tv while I eat, go for my walk, and start working in the garden.  Hopefully I can take Bella to walk with me.  Depends on her attitude.  

Yesterday the HVAC got fixed and the AC installed.  They were the dirtiest workmen I had ever used. Leaving hand prints all over the house, tracking dirt in.  Really had to clean up after them. But, a huge plus, they started at 8 am and finished at 7:30 pm.

I had to clean and scrub everything after they left with Lysol spray which kills the virus.  Opened four windows to air the house out, they wore masks inside and social distance was maintained.  We are both vaccinated, of course.  They had three teams working at our house.

The nest thermostat was defective.  I have a temporary thermostat and they will bring the new nest tomorrow.  This company did not ask for a down payment and said they get paid when the job is done.  Since the job is not yet done, I still have not been asked for payment.  I will pay when the thermostat has been replaced.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am doing the laundry I did not get done the other day. Then my normal daily chores. I might work on organizing a couple of my kitchen cupboards. Looks like a rainy day so far.


----------



## Dana

Aneeda72 said:


> I just moved 3 miniature roses from the front, that were barely alive, into pots to the back garden


_They'll be all right...do you have some drainage for them? I repotted twelve today and boy am I exhausted...you're doing well with all your gardening. We have someone to do most of the garden jobs, but I won't let anyone touch my roses lol_


----------



## Aneeda72

Dana said:


> _They'll be all right...do you have some drainage for them? I repotted twelve today and boy am I exhausted...you're doing well with all your gardening. We have someone to do most of the garden jobs, but I won't let anyone touch my roses lol_


The roses actually looked better to me as the day, yesterday, progressed.  We put holes on the bottoms of the pots, a little gravel as well.  They didn’t go into shock. We have put a lots of additives into our soil, but it’s still not good.  I did notice all my dirt had worms in it this year  so progress is being made.  Last year there were no worms in the soil and it was dry, like a rock.

We really “beefed up” our garden areas.  We laid down grass seed in the areas of back yard that were not garden, over 100 dollars worth.  But it was unsuccessful and very little grass grew.  Added more seeds at the melt off, still not unsuccessful.  What is not garden will be mulched or rocked.  Will maybe try grass again next year.  The dirt is still not recovered enough.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a kinda threatening rain day .. but I managed to get over to meet my bestie for a coffee at an outdoors venue .. first time I've seen her in the actual flesh since the last lockdown... didn't stay long because she's still working and on her break , but it was great to see her in real terms..

Picked up a few things on the way home from the hardware shop...and then when I got home coulda kicked myself for forgetting to go and get butter.... I'll wait now until tomorrow ..not going out again today


----------



## squatting dog

watching the creek rise as it's been raining for 2 days now.


----------



## debodun

Went to the PO to mail a package of artist memorabilia to interested buyer. Picked up a few groceries and sundries.


----------



## Pappy

Took my wife to her favorite clothing store, Bon Worth, way across town. Only problem is, they’ve gone out out business. She was quite upset as she has shopped there for years. Covid, you suck..


----------



## debodun

Bon Worth has filed for bankruptcy.

https://www.hendersonvillelightning.com/business/8252-bon-worth-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy.html


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Today is stock-up, clean-up, cook-up-a-storm day.

also I treated myself to outdoor lights on a string for the screened-in porch.  I’ve always loved the cozy, romantic look of fairy lights and I’m tired of waiting around for someone to read my mind and put them up for me! So I’m doing it for myself


----------



## MarciKS

CinnamonSugar said:


> Today is stock-up, clean-up, cook-up-a-storm day.
> 
> also I treated myself to outdoor lights on a string for the screened-in porch.  I’ve always loved the cozy, romantic look of fairy lights and I’m tired of waiting around for someone to read my mind and put them up for me! So I’m doing it for myself


Sounds like a busy but fun day.


----------



## MarciKS

It's my day off so I'm resting. Rib is a little better today. Each day it gets a little better. As long as I'm careful I'm hoping to not strain it again. The bosses have been pretty good about this considering. 

I will probably play video games in a bit.


----------



## squatting dog

Got a lull in the rain. Went down to check the creek up close. Still rising, and more rain coming.  Got a pic of the normal year round creek. and a pic today. while it looks high, it would have a long way to go to get to the house, and if it did, there would be other bigger problems.


----------



## Keesha

Laundry
Working on garden 
Setting up compost bins 
Working out 
Playing saxophone 
Journaling


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Took my wife to her favorite clothing store, Bon Worth, way across town. Only problem is, they’ve gone out out business. She was quite upset as she has shopped there for years. Covid, you suck..


Same thing has happened here with many of our stores due to the pandemic


----------



## Keesha

CinnamonSugar said:


> I treated myself to outdoor lights on a string for the screened-in porch.  I’ve always loved the cozy, romantic look of fairy lights and I’m tired of waiting around for someone to read my mind and put them up for me! So I’m doing it for myself


I also love this nostalgic setting with outdoor lights. Once finishing my garden I’m going to paint the fence and then add white led lights. It is certainly worth the effort.


----------



## jujube

debodun said:


> Bon Worth has filed for bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.hendersonvillelightning.com/business/8252-bon-worth-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy.html


Oh, I can understand why.  I stopped in the Hendersonville store a couple of times and it was the biggest collection of frumpy over-priced items I've ever seen.  Both times, I was the only customer in the store.  I wouldn't have even done that but it's next to a great antique store that I enjoy.


----------



## jujube

I'm going to do nothing today.  That's what I did yesterday, but I didn't get it finished.....


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Took my wife to her favorite clothing store, Bon Worth, way across town. Only problem is, they’ve gone out out business. She was quite upset as she has shopped there for years. Covid, you suck..


It will be sad if the only thing left when the smoke clears is Walmart....OMG....


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> It will be sad if the only thing left when the smoke clears is Walmart....OMG....


This is our concern too about our supermarkets...

We've lost so many stores this last 14 months, including department stores which have been trading for 250 years


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> This is our concern too about our supermarkets...
> 
> We've lost so many stores this last 14 months, including department stores which have been trading for 250 years


I have a feeling this pandemic is gonna bring our mall to it's financial knees. I haven't seen but one article about a local restaurant that was forced to close. One new one had just opened and I think they may have already closed. They didn't even get a chance to open their doors I don't think.


----------



## Pappy

debodun said:


> Bon Worth has filed for bankruptcy.
> 
> https://www.hendersonvillelightning.com/business/8252-bon-worth-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy.html


Yeah. After we got home I googled it and saw their story. Amazon is carrying some and a few other sites. Ebay, etc.


----------



## MarciKS

squatting dog said:


> Got a lull in the rain. Went down to check the creek up close. Still rising, and more rain coming.  Got a pic of the normal year round creek. and a pic today. while it looks high, it would have a long way to go to get to the house, and if it did, there would be other bigger problems.
> 
> View attachment 162439 View attachment 162440 View attachment 162442


We lived in a town along the Cottonwood river and over the years before the Dam was built we had several bad floods in town.


----------



## Jules

jujube said:


> Oh, I can understand why.  I stopped in the Hendersonville store a couple of times and it was the biggest collection of frumpy over-priced items I've ever seen.  Both times, I was the only customer in the store.  I wouldn't have even done that but it's next to a great antique store that I enjoy.


Some stores/restaurants that I know of were already barely making it and destined to fail, IMO.  Not necessarily the fault of Covid that they went down.  Probably there will be tax benefits for those that closed in the past year.


----------



## Glowworm

Going to my car dealer this morning to finalize the details for my wheelchair accessible Mercedes. 

Later this afternoon the deaf/blind lady who's helping my girlfriend learn braille will be coming over for dinner  (we're all fully vaccinated) to celebrate Walpurgis Night which is a tradional celebration to welcome spring in Sweden. Normally we have big gatherings where we light large bonfires but that's all been cancelled this year due to Covid.


----------



## Glowworm

Backfrom the car dealer and now I have a delivery date for my new car - second half of June. Then all I’ll have to do is learn how to drive it. Looking at the main control screen I think I’ll need a pilot’s license 

This will give you an idea of what the ”cockpit”  will look like with my electric chair in position



Joystick and control panel



Steering wheel knob with controls


----------



## Dana

Glowworm said:


> Backfrom the car dealer and now I have a delivery date for my new car - second half of June. Then all I’ll have to do is learn how to drive it. Looking at the main control screen I think I’ll need a pilot’s license
> 
> This will give you an idea of what the ”cockpit”  will look like with my electric chair in position
> 
> View attachment 162563
> 
> Joystick and control panel
> 
> View attachment 162564



Good luck...


----------



## Pappy

That car is amazing Gloworm. Good luck with it. Would you consider an even swap with my Kia?


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Right now, in real time, I am drying the towels, washing my muddy clothes from yesterday, and watching Handmaidens tale on Hulu.  Another hour I will start my morning routine, take shower and medicine, put Bella out, make my breakfast, watch tv while I eat, go for my walk, and start working in the garden.  Hopefully I can take Bella to walk with me.  Depends on her attitude.
> 
> Yesterday the HVAC got fixed and the AC installed.  They were the dirtiest workmen I had ever used. Leaving hand prints all over the house, tracking dirt in.  Really had to clean up after them. But, a huge plus, they started at 8 am and finished at 7:30 pm.
> 
> I had to clean and scrub everything after they left with Lysol spray which kills the virus.  Opened four windows to air the house out, they wore masks inside and social distance was maintained.  We are both vaccinated, of course.  They had three teams working at our house.
> 
> The nest thermostat was defective.  I have a temporary thermostat and they will bring the new nest tomorrow.  This company did not ask for a down payment and said they get paid when the job is done.  Since the job is not yet done, I still have not been asked for payment.  I will pay when the thermostat has been replaced.


They brought the nest thermostats out, put it on, set it up, it worked, and they left.  Ten mi utes later furnace came on amd wouldn’t shut off . Tried everything.  Called company, a new guy came out in about an hour.  Tested everything and a short on one of the wires in the new wire they pulled down.

Disconnected that wire, pulled a new wire down and connected it, set it up again. We shall see if it works.


----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> Today is stock-up, clean-up, cook-up-a-storm day.
> 
> also I treated myself to outdoor lights on a string for the screened-in porch.  I’ve always loved the cozy, romantic look of fairy lights and I’m tired of waiting around for someone to read my mind and put them up for me! So I’m doing it for myself


I love fairy lights too! I have them in my kitchen as well as a small Christmas tree that I keep up all year (but don't turn the lights on all the time, just when it is gloomy or I'm gloomy).


----------



## Lewkat

Having my final radiation treatment on my right lung.  Left lung beginning Monday for 5 treatments.


----------



## katlupe

Lewkat said:


> Having my final radiation treatment on my right lung.  Left lung beginning Monday for 5 treatments.


Good luck with that. Sending prayers and positive energy to you for a successful outcome.


----------



## katlupe

Today I WILL finally get to my laundry. Yesterday I worked on kitchen cupboards most of the day. But they look amazing now! And I did not have to get rid of even one thing.


----------



## Gemma

Lewkat said:


> Having my final radiation treatment on my right lung.  Left lung beginning Monday for 5 treatments.


Sending positive thoughts your way Lewkat.  (((Hugs)))

My husband went through radiation and chemo for lung cancer on the right lung. Just had his PET scan last week and we go for the test results today.


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> Backfrom the car dealer and now I have a delivery date for my new car - second half of June. Then all I’ll have to do is learn how to drive it. Looking at the main control screen I think I’ll need a pilot’s license
> 
> This will give you an idea of what the ”cockpit”  will look like with my electric chair in position
> 
> View attachment 162563
> 
> Joystick and control panel
> 
> View attachment 162564
> 
> Steering wheel knob with controls
> View attachment 162569


Fabulous photos glowworm, it's looks amazing.


----------



## Glowworm

Lewkat said:


> Having my final radiation treatment on my right lung.  Left lung beginning Monday for 5 treatments.


Good luck, hope everything goes as planned. Will be thinking of you


----------



## mellowyellow

Lewkat said:


> Having my final radiation treatment on my right lung.  Left lung beginning Monday for 5 treatments.


Can't imagine how hard it must be for you to go through this treatment, hope you have someone close to hold your hand.


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> Fabulous photos glowworm, it's looks amazing.


Thanks. Hope it turns out as fabulous as it looks


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> Thanks. Hope it turns out as fabulous as it looks


I for one would like to know your story as to how you became wheelchair-bound, it could be very inspirational but understand if you would rather not, you seem very upbeat and positive about life in general.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I love fairy lights too! I have them in my kitchen as well as a small Christmas tree that I keep up all year (but don't turn the lights on all the time, just when it is gloomy or I'm gloomy).


My daughter loves fairy lights too..instead of an outdoor light, she's put these fairy lights on the garden shed...


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> I for one would like to know your story as to how you became wheelchair-bound, it could be very inspirational but understand if you would rather not, you seem very upbeat and positive about life in general.


Thanks for your comments. I’m not so sure that my story is much different from or more inspirational than the stories of the many millions of other amputees


----------



## Lewkat

mellowyellow said:


> Can't imagine how hard it must be for you to go through this treatment, hope you have someone close to hold your hand.


Actually, Mellow, there is no pain involved in the treatment, it is just lying absolutely still for 20 minutes or so with an inflated belt strapped across your diaphragm that's so tedious.  My arms and hands are over my head so that my chest are is well exposed and that radiation beam can be directed straight to the nodule.  

However, I do appreciate your sentiments fully.  When it's over it takes me a few minutes to be able to stand after being so still in one position for that length of time.


----------



## Lewkat

Thank you.


----------



## Pinky

Lewkat said:


> Actually, Mellow, there is no pain involved in the treatment, it is just lying absolutely still for 20 minutes or so with an inflated belt strapped across your diaphragm that's so tedious.  My arms and hands are over my head so that my chest are is well exposed and that radiation beam can be directed straight to the nodule.
> 
> However, I do appreciate your sentiments fully.  When it's over it takes me a few minutes to be able to stand after being so still in one position for that length of time.


It must be very tiring .. my mother had radiation therapy and was always tired afterward. All the best to you


----------



## squatting dog

Been a productive day so far. This morning the sun was shining bright, the sky was pure blue, and the air was fresh and pure as only it can be after a long rain.  Went ahead and scraped the road to smooth out the few minor washouts from the last rain. Then finished installing all the plumbing back onto the pool, (solar heat and pump). All that's left is to warm the water a bit and get in to hook down the wedding cake steps.   Also jumped on the mower and cut the doggie lawn and a couple of our hiking trails. After I get a bite to eat, I think I'll go ahead and weed eat the side of the road and maybe wash the car.


----------



## Murrmurr

Gonna go pick up my granddaughter, Ariel. She wants a weekend with grampa. Ariel's kind of a slob (she's 10), but, man, she's a hoot! Love having her around. And she's getting better about picking up after herself....I only have to tell her once, and she smiles while she does it. Progress.


----------



## SetWave

Dealing with international shipping company. Now, wondering if it's worth it . . .


----------



## MrPants

SetWave said:


> Dealing with international shipping company. Now, wondering if it's worth it . . .


So where you going anyway? (Sorry if you've said already. I don't read all posts here. in fact very few.)


----------



## SetWave

MrPants said:


> So where you going anyway? (Sorry if you've said already. I don't read all posts here. in fact very few.)


First I will vacate the premises here and then I'm off to Sweden.


----------



## MrPants

SetWave said:


> First I will vacate the premises here and then I'm off to Sweden.


Well then. That will be a change for sure in many aspects. Sweden normally ranks pretty high in best countries to live in surveys. Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky

SetWave said:


> Dealing with international shipping company. Now, wondering if it's worth it . . .


Been there, done that .. good luck!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not much. I had a busy week and I'm tired. I played some of my digital games today. Planning to load the dishwasher, put my laundry away, play the piano a bit and do a little social networking. After that, hopefully I'll be able to relax and watch T.V. or plug up and listen to music.


----------



## PamfromTx

A grey cat has made himself at home in our back porch; I am highly allergic to cats/dogs... so, we aren't sure what to do.  We've been feeding it this week and he was not eating the cat food.  Hubby is feeding him leftover chicken from the deli.  Looks like someone just dumped him.


----------



## Chet

I left my Covid-19 bunker and went to the library for the first time since 2019. They were closed for months but are now opened with the usual precautions. I picked up two movies on DVD. It's time to overcome the inertia of the pandemic and start moving back to what was once normalcy. There are a few yard sales I will look at tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

Had the two teeth removed the oral surgeon.  Jello and ice cream for three days.  Hurts


----------



## Jules

Showered & washed my hair.  Went to the hairdressers for a cut.  Came home, showered & washed my hair.  This is only the 4th cut since May 2020 & that’s when I started this routine.  I found I‘m happier not being itchy from the little bits of hair that always ended up in my clothes.

Had a couple of walks.  It was perfect weather this afternoon.  22C.


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> Thanks. Hope it turns out as fabulous as it looks


How did it go Glowworm?


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> How did it go Glowworm?


Did you mean getting the new car?


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> Did you mean getting the new car?


Yep, did you take it for a test drive?


----------



## Glowworm

mellowyellow said:


> Yep, did you take it for a test drive?


Ah OK, I think maybe I wasn't clear or you misunderstood me in my original post. The car isn't ready yet. When I was at the dealer it was to go through the final specifications for the modifications. The car is adapted to order at the Mercedes factory in Germany before delivery so I have to wait until it's ready for delivery which will be late June.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> Had the two teeth removed the oral surgeon.  Jello and ice cream for three days.  Hurts


Hope everything's OK and the pain goes soon.


----------



## Glowworm

My eldest grandson has come over and will stay overnight for the first time in over a year. We're both fully vaccinated and he's had Covid recently so we should be OK. After lunch we'll take a walk and then all three of us will play cards - yes my girfriend can play as we use braille playing cards. This evening we'll have homemade sushi and watch Swedish Dancing with the Stars on TV


----------



## katlupe

Doing a smaller load of laundry today, washing only and hanging in my apartment to dry. Sonny is bringing my water and maybe more hay then taking me to Walmart for a few things I need. That's all I know so far.


----------



## Aneeda72

I woke up this morning, a good indication that I am still alive.  

I had both molars on the right side removed yesterday, as I said.  I was given laughing gas, which keeps you calm.  The assistant kept asking me if I wanted it turned up, nope, so it must have been a small dose.  And she told me I might need my sinus operated on since the roots pushed up against the cavity.  If that happens you can’t blow your nose for two weeks.  

The snap of my teeth, as he broke them off,  was disconcerting.  Then he drilled the roots out.  Luckily, they did not need to operate on the sinus.  I have to rinse out my mouth after eating with warm salt water.  Oh, joy.  I was given strong pain killers, but I found that most of the pain was from pressing down on a gauze to try and stop the bleeding for 4 hours.

It lessen, never stopped, and today I am to take it easy.  Which to me means carry on as usual cause it’s not like I am digging ditches.  I have to take an antibiotic, increase my prednisone for a few days, and eat only soft foods.  The handout was more explanation than the “jello and ice cream nurse”.  I was able to eat my morning pancake.  

So back to working in the garden.  It aches quite a lot, my surgery sight not my garden, but I don’t need the pain killers.  No predicated brushing yet and swelling has gone down a lot.  With mmy dental insurance, for the removals, it was 95 dollars.


----------



## Keesha

This morning a transport truck has shown up with our furniture and household stuff however due to Covid they aren’t allowed to offload it in our house so it’s getting put in the garage and from there we have to bring it in. It’s going to be a long day but I’m very pleased to get our things.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> I woke up this morning, a good indication that I am still alive.


Well that's reassuring. It's now 48 hours since my wife and I had our second covid inoculation, no sign of the grim reaper.

You have my sympathy with the tooth extraction. One of mine had to come out about three months ago, a day before the second lockdown, in fact. It had been causing abscess after abscess. Unlike your experience, the root came out with the tooth. My first extraction in fifty years.


----------



## MarciKS

It's my weekend to work so that's what I'm doing today. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Furryanimal

Not joining in World Naked Gardening Day.....


----------



## RadishRose

Getting my hair cut.


----------



## debodun

Cleaned off and underneath a desk in the front upstairs bedroom. Found a basket filled with antique bottles and a few more items for the upcoming sale. Here are a few of the bottles. One is dated 1897 which just happens to be the same year my house was built.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Getting my hair cut.


I'm hoping to get mine cut next week....


----------



## hollydolly

Today I drove into North London..  OMG, I haven't seen that many people out and about since before the Lockdown. Everywhere was packed, all the stores, the roads, big traffic jams ..everywhere, and yet we're not actually properly open yet...


----------



## Aneeda72

Furryanimal said:


> Not joining in World Naked Gardening Day.....


Wait, hmm, oh dear me, you mean, so embarrassed, there is only one day a year you are supposed to garden naked?  OMG, you might have mention this earlier.


----------



## Aneeda72

horseless carriage said:


> Well that's reassuring. It's now 48 hours since my wife and I had our second covid inoculation, no sign of the grim reaper.
> 
> You have my sympathy with the tooth extraction. One of mine had to come out about three months ago, a day before the second lockdown, in fact. It had been causing abscess after abscess. Unlike your experience, the root came out with the tooth. My first extraction in fifty years.


If it is causing abscess you should get it re X-rayed, I think it could still have a piece of root in the gum.  I am not a dentist or a doctor, but a very experienced patient.


----------



## Sliverfox

Doing odd  bits & pieces of  cleaning   house.
Pup loves the sunshine  but not the cool wind.

Hubby is off  cutting down &  cutting up trees by himself!

Gee  ,, thanks  really need more worry about stumbling 79 yr with power saw in  his hand.      men


----------



## Ruthanne

Taking it real easy today.  May take a nap.  I have a head of cauliflower to cut up.  Watching a beautiful, relaxing YouTube video of summer scenes with easy listening music.  Jasmine bird is singing to it and Suzy dog is taking another one of her famous naps.


----------



## AnnieA

Van cleaning and maintenance. It's a beautiful sunny day with a nice breeze so is more fun than it sounds!


----------



## squatting dog

Happy May Day!
Pool is full and plumbed.
New Solar cover is on.
Solar heaters are plumbed back up to pool.. yippee!  Won't be long now before.... Splash, gurgle, gurgle.


----------



## Pinky

Ordering library books .. more Scandinavian mysteries.
Authors: Stieg Larsson, Asa Larsson, Jo Nesbo, Maj Sjowell, Lars Kepler.


----------



## jujube

I went to an art festival this morning. It was wonderful getting out and seeing the art.


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning I am giving our old MG (1937 since you asked) a really good spruce up.
Then later on I might just show the car off if we need any provisions at the store.
Later still we are dining out alfresco, at the 17th century inn, The Drovers.

We went there on the first weekend of the lifting of restrictions. They served a hog-roast in the gardens,
so successful was it that it's being repeated today. How good it is to be able to get out once more.


----------



## Glowworm

Playing Wii with my grandson who's here for the weekend. Girlfriend is sitting listening to our comments


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 162946
> This morning I am giving our old MG (1937 since you asked) a really good spruce up.
> Then later on I might just show the car off if we need any provisions at the store.
> Later still we are dining out alfresco, at the 17th century inn, The Drovers.
> View attachment 162947
> We went there on the first weekend of the lifting of restrictions. They served a hog-roast in the gardens,
> so successful was it that it's being repeated today. How good it is to be able to get out once more.


Forecast to rain here today( although it's sunny now)  , so we've cancelled our planned trip to the pub garden ....

However,   sometime ago when we were at the pub in a village a bit farther out, I pictured this beauty...


----------



## horseless carriage

An MG TF Holly, much sought after these days but when they came out in October 1953, it seemed dated. It has the same engine as mine albeit tweaked and improved, but the opposition were light years ahead. Or so it seemed. If, as the motoring press called it dated, why is The Morgan Motor company still producing a similar style of car to this day, and very popular it is too.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> An MG TF Holly, much sought after these days but when they came out in October 1953, it seemed dated. It has the same engine as mine albeit tweaked and improved, but the opposition were light years ahead. Or so it seemed. If, as the motoring press called it dated, why is The Morgan Motor company still producing a similar style of car to this day, and very popular it is too.


yessss..precisely... such beauties


----------



## Glowworm

I love the Morgan and would love to own one but I don't think I'd ever be able to drive it


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> I love the Morgan and would love to own one but I don't think I'd ever be able to drive it


yes I love the Morgan too.. never driven one tho'...


----------



## Pappy

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 162946
> This morning I am giving our old MG (1937 since you asked) a really good spruce up.
> Then later on I might just show the car off if we need any provisions at the store.
> Later still we are dining out alfresco, at the 17th century inn, The Drovers.
> View attachment 162947
> We went there on the first weekend of the lifting of restrictions. They served a hog-roast in the gardens,
> so successful was it that it's being repeated today. How good it is to be able to get out once more.


Your beautiful car and I were both born in the same year. The car is in a lot better shape than I am..


----------



## Lakeland living

4 above cel. feet up with a hot coffee watching the rain sweep back and forth across the lake and not up to my place.
 looking like a quiet day here.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> yes I love the Morgan too.. never driven one tho'...


Did you know?
 The typical waiting time for a Morgan car is between 6 and 12 months.
 The Morgan has never been crash tested, and comes without ESP traction control. 
 There aren't any airbags either, so in reality, the Morgan won't be one of the safest cars to get behind the wheel of.
Despite that there's no shortage of takers for their cars, not even with a £65K to £69K price tag.
You could always consider the Morgan three wheeler for a fun experience.
Yours at just £34K. https://www.morgan-motor.com/3-wheeler/



Pappy said:


> Your beautiful car and I were both born in the same year. The car is in a lot better shape than I am..


It's in a lot better shape than most of us Pappy. We have had a bonus though. In order to keep the old car in good order, it lives in a garage that is heated, our modern VW Golf lives there too. that VW is now 21 years old and still going strong. The heater is actually an oil filled radiator that runs off electricity. We use the overnight cheap rate electricity by way of a timer.


----------



## hollydolly

WoW!!!...


----------



## Dana

Right now, I am curled up in bed...life's just great


----------



## Sliverfox

Undecided as what we are doing,, as is the weather.


----------



## Dana

How's the garden going Aneeda? Are the miniature roses surviving?


----------



## hollydolly

Just started pouring here.. I'm pleased we didn't go out...how miserable it must be for all those eating their sunday lunches at the pubs in the garden or outside areas..


----------



## Pappy

Going to be in the 90s today. We may rush out to the store for a few things then get our arse back to the A/C.


----------



## maybenot

Sunday night 9.45pm here and am binge watching Eastenders that I record thru' the week ... did 3,000 steps today and hopefully by end of next week will be up to my goal of 5000, ( 10,000 far too much for this 72yr old) I reckon this is an achievable goal and if if I can keep this up I'll be happy
 I'm not  overweight ( yet ) but I need to move more to improve my BP/HR and  stop being a couch spud so I do laps around the house as well as walking around the couch, up the hall, into the backyard ... my cat looks at me like I'm a mad woman lol


----------



## Chet

horseless carriage said:


> An MG TF Holly, much sought after these days* but when they came out in October 1953, it seemed dated.* It has the same engine as mine albeit tweaked and improved, but the opposition were light years ahead. Or so it seemed. If, as the motoring press called it dated, why is The Morgan Motor company still producing a similar style of car to this day, and very popular it is too.


As a onetime avid motorcyclist, I read that the British motorcycle industry took a big hit when the Japanese entered the market with all their innovations. The article I read stated that British traditionalism left their motorcycle designs to stagnate at the time. I always had a soft spot in my heart for the old Nortons though.


----------



## Pappy

maybenot said:


> Sunday night 9.45pm here and am binge watching Eastenders that I record thru' the week ... did 3,000 steps today and hopefully by end of next week will be up to my goal of 5000, ( 10,000 far too much for this 72yr old) I reckon this is an achievable goal and if if I can keep this up I'll be happy
> I'm not  overweight ( yet ) but I need to move more to improve my BP/HR and  stop being a couch spud so I do laps around the house as well as walking around the couch, up the hall, into the backyard ... my cat looks at me like I'm a mad woman lol


Maybenot. I had to drop my goal from 5000 to 3000 which I pretty much ace everyday. I’m 11 years older than you and when I was 72, 5000 was very reachable. I’ve done the same thing around the house if weather is bad. Good weather, I’m out walking by 5:30-600am.


----------



## maybenot

Good onya Pappy, I hope that I can mange 3000 steps a day if I reach your age, I've only just started this routine as well as using protein powders to maintain the little bit of muscle I've got now, ... GP told me a week ago that my iron level was too low, as well as low vit D and high cholesterol , so to 'move it or lose it' and take supplements since my diet is poor ...
  I'm all enthused right now and trying to eat 'proper' food etc, but I'm hoping to stick with it


----------



## hollydolly

maybenot said:


> Sunday night 9.45pm here and am binge watching Eastenders that I record thru' the week ... did 3,000 steps today and hopefully by end of next week will be up to my goal of 5000, ( 10,000 far too much for this 72yr old) I reckon this is an achievable goal and if if I can keep this up I'll be happy
> I'm not  overweight ( yet ) but I need to move more to improve my BP/HR and  stop being a couch spud so I do laps around the house as well as walking around the couch, up the hall, into the backyard ... my cat looks at me like I'm a mad woman lol


What's the storyline in Eastenders with you this week  in Australia ?....


----------



## Gemma

Weather is gorgeous this morning, should reach the high 70's today.  A perfect day to celebrate our 51st wedding anniversary!  Plan on cooking out later today with a couple friends joining us.


----------



## timoc

I have to go out for milk and it's raining so I'm putting a waterproof coat on that I haven't worn for about a year, and in a pocket I've found a Duo-Bounty Bar. It's probably long past it's sell by date so I should'nt eat it. I'll just take the wrapper off, well it looks OK, so I'll take a little bite, mmmmm, delicious, this'll keep me company on the way to the shop, might even buy a few more Bounty Bars.


----------



## MarciKS

Gonna try to survive day 3 at work. Not sure I'll be around this evening. I feel pretty awful this morning.


----------



## maybenot

hollydolly said:


> What's the storyline in Eastenders with you this week  in Australia ?....


I believe we're way behind UK but so far ... Mick acknowledged Frankie as being his daughter, in front of Sharon and the pub ... Kush has dobbed in the Mitchells and is now going into hiding ... Ruby condones the girls shonky activities in her club etc
 I'm also diehard for Coronation St and Emmerdale, I record all the shows thru' the week, then have a marathon soapie binge at the weekend ... not as much fun atm as I'm watching my diet and also going without me weekend grog!


----------



## Aneeda72

Dana said:


> How's the garden going Aneeda? Are the miniature roses surviving?


All but one looks great.  The one went into shock and loss all its leaves but, as you know, that does not mean it is dead.  Just waiting to see if it will come back.  It does not yet have that dead rose look 

Also I bought some annuals yesterday never seen crystal sky petunias before OMGOSH so lovely.  They are on sale so might buy a few more .  I don’t buy new clothes, jewelry, make up, nope, but plants OMGOSH I can not resist plants.


----------



## Pinky

Gemma said:


> Weather is gorgeous this morning, should reach the high 70's today.  A perfect day to celebrate our 51st wedding anniversary!  Plan on cooking out later today with a couple friends joining us.


Have a good celebration @Gemma


----------



## SetWave

Just scheduled a company to come haul everything away. Thought I'd made the appointment for this week but ended up two weeks from now. That's what i get for jumping online first thing on a Sunday morning. Oh well, it's done and soon there will be an empty house for me to vacate. Guess I'll have more time to toss what I can before then.


----------



## dobielvr

Today I have to go grocery shopping.  Cleaned out my fridge and freezer to make room.

I also need to color my hair...i'm not ready to go completely gray.
Clairol 5G where are you...


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Just scheduled a company to come haul everything away. Thought I'd made the appointment for this week but ended up two weeks from now. That's what i get for jumping online first thing on a Sunday morning. Oh well, it's done and soon there will be an empty house for me to vacate. Guess I'll have more time to toss what I can before then.


I presume you already have a house or apartment to move to in Sweden ?...do you have friends or relatives there ?


----------



## debodun

The bottles cleaned up nicely and I put them in baskets. I think it makes a better presentation that just cardboard boxes.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> The bottles cleaned up nicely and I put them in baskets. I think it makes a better presentation that just cardboard boxes.
> 
> View attachment 162976


They look great, Deb 
I used to collect old bottles .. gave them to a friend when we moved. We found a few interesting ones buried in the backyard when we dug up the garden in Niagara Falls.


----------



## Glowworm

We’re relaxing with a glass of wine after having a hectic weekend with my eldest grandson sleeping over here for the first time in over a year


----------



## Don M.

I got my garden planted this morning.  We finally had a few days of warm and dry weather so the garden wasn't too muddy.  I planted cucumbers, cantaloupe, radishes, and broccoli....the grape tomatoes are barely sprouting, so they will go in next week.  Now, more rain is coming this evening, and minor showers for the next few days, which should give the seeds a good start.


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> I presume you already have a house or apartment to move to in Sweden ?...do you have friends or relatives there ?


Yes, I do. But, unfortunately the border remains closed so I will stay with a friend. In the meantime, getting out of here due the nutty and obnoxious owner.


----------



## JonDouglas

I got out late morning to take a ride and the motorcycle would barely turn over.  It did eventually catch but there should be no hesitation.  Putting a charger on it showed the battery wasn't taking a charge, which is the classic symptom of a weak or dead battery cell.  So, I set about doing a battery swap from the other GS.  Getting all the leads on and packed into the small space so the clamps and cover go on is always interesting.







It eventually went back together and I got out for a short ride.  Mother nature threw some spitting rain my way, which set in motion events that led to my meeting a man of immense, artistic talent.  That is a subject for another thread (it will be put in Art, Anything Goes) but I am going through the pictures of his work with more than a little amazement.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> WoW!!!...


Holly, what an amazing car, what an amazing coincidence. Today, at The Drovers, the weather cooperated by the way, at The Drovers, a group of Morgan owners were gathered with their machines, like I said, amazing!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Holly, what an amazing car, what an amazing coincidence. Today, at The Drovers, the weather cooperated by the way, at The Drovers, a group of Morgan owners were gathered with their machines, like I said, amazing!
> 
> View attachment 163024View attachment 163025View attachment 163026View attachment 163027View attachment 163028


----------



## Ruthanne

A day of healing and taking a walk and good food.


----------



## Pecos

I am washing sheets and a load of dark cloths. This is also a day for sending out checks to charities.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am, still, working on the gardens.  Yesterday, I bought some annual flowers seeds to plants today now that I have the front bed completely weeded.  Sweet peas and sun flowers.  Most of my perennials are up.


----------



## Glowworm

We've been to the hairdresser for the first time in who knows how long - woohoo!!

OMG I can't believe how gorgeous we look 

Bought some more seeds - zinnia, meadow mix and cornflower plus plants for the garden. My sunflower, artichoke and sweet pea seeds are starting to come up


----------



## katlupe

Doing another load of laundry today, paying my son's bills and hoping to get my vacuuming done.


----------



## Buckeye

I have no plans for the day, and no plans to make plans.

The end.


----------



## Keesha

This is the last day of our quarantine. Tomorrow we can go for a walk to and along the beach with our dogs and drive to town to get a few things. My garden is ready for seedlings. I’ll buy them this year but next year I’d like to start them myself from seeds.

I’m sooo excited to get released and allow the dogs a good run. Our youngest dog has never seen the ocean so there will be a few firsts happening tomorrow. I’ll make sure to take pictures. Now we can also get our internet upgraded so I can share my photos.

Today I’m mowing around the raised beds. I was going to do the ‘No mow May’ thing but this is a neglected garden that needs some serious TLC and now. I should have done a before & after. 
Sorry for the ramble. Lol


----------



## Pappy

My day started off with me helping mother changing the bed sheets. King size, two adjustable mattresses makes it to hard to do it by herself. Almost 8:30 am here and later the wife and I will stop at our local coffee shop. Expecting our covers for our new chairs to come today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy day here.
Hubby & his cousin are cleaning out  his mother's travel trailer.

Dog & I are enjoying  bit of  down time.

I have  load of  clean t-shirts to find room in  hubby  chest of drawers.
Figure out what to do with stuff  from our RV.
Will give some  to son  for his  RV.


----------



## Pecos

Today I get these stitches removed from my arm where I had a squamous skin cancer removed. Big times!


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> Today I get these stitches removed from my arm where I had a squamous skin cancer removed. Big times!


Ouch! Hope it isn't too uncomfortable @Pecos


----------



## MarciKS

Dragging myself around work one more day. Got a trainee today if she manages to make it in. Today's lesson is pork chops and apple stuffing.


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> Ouch! Hope it isn't too uncomfortable @Pecos


It will sting a wee bit, but not too bad. I will be happy to get them out.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I am washing sheets and a load of dark cloths. This is also a day for sending out checks to charities.


Genuine question, you know English and American varies in so many ways, but why do you call clothes ''cloths''.I've seen a few posters do this?


----------



## debodun

Got down some picture frames from a closet and put pictures in them for my upcoming sale. Then I worked on cleaning up the cabinet and trunk I had moved up from the cellar last week.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Genuine question, you know English and American varies in so many ways, but why do you call clothes ''cloths''.I've seen a few posters do this?


Must be a typo.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Must be a typo.


I wasn't sure.. given the differences in some words between the 2 countries....which is why I asked


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Genuine question, you know English and American varies in so many ways, but why do you call clothes ''cloths''.I've seen a few posters do this?


Probably because I was careless.


----------



## Pecos

debodun said:


> Got down some picture frames from a closet and put pictures in them for my upcoming sale. Then I worked on cleaning up the cabinet and trunk I had moved up from the cellar last week.
> 
> View attachment 163152View attachment 163153View attachment 163154


You are a very busy lady.


----------



## debodun

Pecos said:


> You are a very busy lady.


Don't I know it?


----------



## debodun

This is the tool cabinet before and after my ministrations. I can't see I made much of a difference.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> This is the tool cabinet before and after my ministrations. I can't see I made much of a difference.
> 
> View attachment 163156


Looks a fair bit cleaner, Deb.


----------



## SetWave

Going through what clothes to pack and which to trash; mostly trash.


----------



## Ruthanne

Buckeye said:


> I have no plans for the day, and no plans to make plans.
> 
> The end.


I hear you and have a lot of days like that, too,


----------



## Ruthanne

Suzy dog and I went out for our daily walk and then took a drive to McDonalds and got a fish sandwich, fries and diet coke.  Is it me or have all the fast food places gone down hill?  The fries were terrible, cold and just didn't taste right.  The fish sandwich was at least warm and not too bad so I ate it.  We took a drive to the park but didn't go out for a walk because of the rain.  I anxiously await a sunny day as today was and is very overcast.


----------



## PamfromTx

Running errands.  I need to go to post office to send off a return.  

It is 101°F right now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Suzy dog and I went out for our daily walk and then took a drive to McDonalds and got a fish sandwich, fries and diet coke.  Is it me or have all the fast food places gone down hill?  The fries were terrible, cold and just didn't taste right.  The fish sandwich was at least warm and not too bad so I ate it.  We took a drive to the park but didn't go out for a walk because of the rain.  I anxiously await a sunny day as today was and is very overcast.


I think McDonald’s has really gone down hill lately.  There is only one I’ve found that has half way decent food.


----------



## Don M.

Today, I changed the oil and filters in the car and truck.  I did the mowers and tractor yesterday.  It took me several tries to install the new oil filter on the truck....I think I'm getting too old to crawl around under the vehicles, anymore.  Next year, I may just take the car and truck to a local shop, and let them fuss with this.  At least that takes care of the routine maintenance for this year.


----------



## Aneeda72

Still working in the garden but have to take lots of breaks, I did not feel well when I got up.  Jaw hurts.  But getting stuff done, not as much as i want but slow a d steady wins the race


----------



## Ken N Tx

Worked with the chainsaw!!


----------



## SetWave

Aneeda72 said:


> I think McDonald’s has really gone down hill lately.  There is only one I’ve found that has half way decent food.


Never cared for that fast-food junk anyway. Down hill? Hell, they hit bottom long ago.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> I think McDonald’s has really gone down hill lately.  There is only one I’ve found that has half way decent food.


Of all the fast food chains here in Sweden McDonald's is by far the worst. Cold fries, lukewarm burgers, bread like a face sponge. Nothing to recommend - I often wonder why they're so popular.


----------



## Rosemarie

The weather is wild here at the moment, but I like the rain, so I'm planning to get into town this morning and do some shopping.


----------



## Jules

Glowworm said:


> Of all the fast food chains here in Sweden McDonald's is by far the worst. Cold fries, lukewarm burgers, bread like a face sponge. Nothing to recommend - I often wonder why they're so popular.


People think they’re inexpensive. They’re not.  It adds up quickly.  And it’s gross, IMO.

The only fast food place I like is In N’Out. They’re not really fast because the lines are long.


----------



## Aneeda72

It got down to 44 last night so hopefully my crops are fine.  Poor Bella no walking for a few days as I don’t have the energy for it, just doing regular house stuff and hours in the garden are wearing me out, physically and monetarily.  

When I was at Costco the other day a bag of 8 peppers  were 8 dollars plus change.  I have a feeling produce will be expensive this summer.  It’s already been on our news how much food prices are going up here.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Next stage of getting my dentures. Had 9 teeth extracted and 3 posts implanted in front lower jaw. I waited 6 months for oral surgeon to approve next step for my dentist to take impressions of upper/lower jaw. Today's appointment will be the final adjustment for my new dentures to recieve before Monday when I resume Open Water scuba certification. Without teeth, I cannot hold the regulator. in my mouth to breath underwater. Life is good.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> People think they’re inexpensive. They’re not.  It adds up quickly.  And it’s gross, IMO.
> 
> The only fast food place I like is In N’Out. They’re not really fast because the lines are long.


how much is an ordinary cheeseburger without fries.. there... ?...it's 99 p here. I'm not a fan of Maccy Dees..if I have one every 10 years, I'm doing well, but I did have one in December  when my daughter arrived back from Spain, and I have to admit  99p for a cheeseburger was good value...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> how much is an ordinary cheeseburger without fries.. there... ?...it's 99 p here. I'm not a fan of Maccy Dees..if I have one every 10 years, I'm doing well, but I did have one in December  when my daughter arrived back from Spain, and I have to admit  99p for a cheeseburger was good value...


Cheeseburger without fries in Sweden costs about £1.50 which is about $2. Way overpriced for what you get


----------



## Pappy

Taking wife to get her hair done. Had upset stomach this morning and still feel lousy. Hope I don’t have a problem waiting for her.
Clean up on aisle 4...


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday afternoon,my close friend,Marcia called asking if I could come over this morning at 7:15 to feed&walk family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my'buddy boy'. I said 'absolutely'. Marcia was taking a friend of ours for cataract surgery
I woke up around 6:20,looked out the window was a bit foggy,temp near 50.When I walked into Marcia&Dave's house{I have a key} 'buddy boy' was lying on sofa on a blanket,wagged his tail.I went and got his food.He likes to play game'catch me if you can' whenever I try to put the harness on him.As usual,I bribed him with couple pieces of kibble LOL!
We went a couple of blocks,I saw 2 other people walking their dogs, Aker was happy sniffing grass/flowers ,when we returned I gave him his treat. As I bent down to give him a hug,he licked my ear. I really miss taking him on walks which was usually couple times/wk in afternoon sometimes in morning if Marcia was busy,not at home.,the pandempic changed everythingThe last time I took him for a walk was last month
The rest of my day,no plans,may go for another walk{weather permitting} walking Aker has been the highlight of my day


----------



## Sliverfox

So far looking out window at  overcast day.
Doesn't  encourage me to do anything.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day here, but high winds...so I'm staying put.

It's warm and not windy in my garden which is very sheltered with trees , shrubs and bushes, but this morning when I opened the blinds I saw people walking along the road  against the wind almost horizontal...


----------



## MarciKS

sounds like kansas in the summertime @hollydolly 

still trying to wake up after 11 hrs of sleep. i will be doing nothing today.


----------



## debodun

Had to take a mouse I caught for a ride. Went to the PO and my pension check was there, then I had to take it to the bank because it's too small to go by itself.


----------



## MarciKS

debodun said:


> Had to take a mouse I caught for a ride. Went to the PO and my pension check was there, then I had to take it to the bank because it's too small to go by itself.


the check or the mouse?


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> Running errands.  I need to go to post office to send off a return.
> 
> It is 101°F right now.


Oh my, I don't think I could go anywhere with that temperature. Good luck!


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> So far looking out window at  overcast day.
> Doesn't  encourage me to do anything.


Overcast here too.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> how much is an ordinary cheeseburger without fries.. there... ?...it's 99 p here. I'm not a fan of Maccy Dees..if I have one every 10 years, I'm doing well, but I did have one in December  when my daughter arrived back from Spain, and I have to admit  99p for a cheeseburger was good value...


At McDonald’s you can get a double cheeseburger and fries for 3 dollars which is a good deal.  600 calories, just right for lunch.  It’s good if made at a certain McDonald’s.  I like the fries at in and out but not the burgers.  I never get from there.


----------



## katlupe

I thought today was my dental appointment, but it is tomorrow. So right now I am preparing beef stew to put in the slow cooker for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> At McDonald’s you can get a double cheeseburger and fries for 3 dollars which is a good deal.  600 calories, just right for lunch.  It’s good if made at a certain McDonald’s.  I like the fries at in and out but not the burgers.  I never get from there.


Double cheeseburger & fries here..£2.49 ...so it's about the same price at the exchange rate...


----------



## MarciKS

u guys r making me want mcdonald's today


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> how much is an ordinary cheeseburger without fries.. there... ?...it's 99 p here. I'm not a fan of Maccy Dees..if I have one every 10 years, I'm doing well, but I did have one in December  when my daughter arrived back from Spain, and I have to admit  99p for a cheeseburger was good value...


Honestly, I have no idea.  DH gets a Big Mac Meal & I just have a burger - nothing fancy - and it around $20.  The clerks get frustrated with me because I won’t come up and order when they ask.  I’m probably the only person there that needs to read the menu.


----------



## MarciKS

Jules said:


> Honestly, I have no idea.  DH gets a Big Mac Meal & I just have a burger - nothing fancy - and it around $20.  The clerks get frustrated with me because I won’t come up and order when they ask.  I’m probably the only person there that needs to read the menu.


if i need to read the menu i hang back and let them know i'm thinking. they have all day...they will just have to cut you some slack.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Honestly, I have no idea.  DH gets a Big Mac Meal & I just have a burger - nothing fancy - and it around $20.  The clerks get frustrated with me because I won’t come up and order when they ask.  I’m probably the only person there that needs to read the menu.


Here's the UK prices....

https://burgerlad.com/mcdonalds-menu-prices-uk/


----------



## MarciKS

ok that's it...no more of this thread today lol!!


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> ok that's it...no more of this thread today lol!!


why?..


----------



## Jules

MarciKS said:


> if i need to read the menu i hang back and let them know i'm thinking. they have all day...they will just have to cut you some slack.


I hang way back.  Somehow they can’t comprehend that someone doesn’t know the menu.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I hang way back.  Somehow they can’t comprehend that someone doesn’t know the menu.


I don't know the menu either because I rarely buy Maccy-Dees.. but now they have the self service machines so it's not a problem......


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> Oh my, I don't think I could go anywhere with that temperature. Good luck!


----------



## PamfromTx

I have lived here for 22 years and am so use to the weather being HOT.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> why?..


cuz you guys are making me hungry with all these mcdonald's posts....lol


----------



## Aunt Bea

Fast food has become way too complicated for me!

They definitely need to add a slow lane for people like me.


----------



## debodun

A man just left that saw my ads on Facebook. He bought the 2 cabinets, a basket and two small benches.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> cuz you guys are making me hungry with all these mcdonald's posts....lol


You wouldn't still be hungry if you had sampled the mcdonalds I had yesterday because it was so bad...nothing to get hungry about.


----------



## Llynn

Got back yesterday from a few days on the Oregon coast.  Unpacking, laundry and rest are on the schedule today.


----------



## Aneeda72

Saw the doc, have to have a stress test, before he will approve my hip replacement .  This should be the last hoop I have to jump through.  Got my second shingles shot, arm hurts, mouth still painful.  If, after all I’ve gone through, I am not approved for surgery, I will be so upset.


----------



## Glowworm

It's pouring with rain and forecast to continue raining till Friday so we're staying indoors. Will go through my finances, clean up my computer which is getting slow and help my girlfriend with her braille lessons - I can't make head or tail of it but she's making progress.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> Saw the doc, have to have a stress test, before he will approve my hip replacement .  This should be the last hoop I have to jump through.  Got my second shingles shot, arm hurts, mouth still painful.  If, after all I’ve gone through, I am not approved for surgery, I will be so upset.


Good luck with your stress test, hope you get approved for hip replacement.


----------



## Keesha

Today I’m planting the veggies  I bought yesterday and hoping for the best as far as the weather goes. I just topped up the gardens with fresh compost and they are looking great.

Yesterday I also got some coconut husk flower basket liners for my hanging baskets. I’m going to wait on the flowers but will get some soil so I have them ready to hang. I have about 12 of them.

I got two really cute butterfly  garden ornaments yesterday from the dollar store so they will be fun to put up.

Then of course there’s laundry and regular household chores to do. Today I’m going to make something extra special for lunch.


----------



## Furryanimal

A bright sunny morning so I went out for  breakfast again,
First customer...!
And I bought a packet of Sticky Toffee Hobnobs.
They won’t last long


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mowing...


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny morning, but it's forecast to shower soon, so I'm not going to do anything outside..although I've already been weeding a little in the sun  earlier......my DD is coming over  later today with the pooches  ..


----------



## Pappy

Sun is heating up again today. 90-95 is forecast. Today, may do some shopping and make a DD coffee run. Might take a ride over to beaches too. My lawn is being mowed as I write this. It’s one job I don’t miss.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yesterday, mowed about 1/2 acre, sprayed weed/grass killer on about a mile of fence line and unwanted areas, burned branches and dead plants and took a nap!!


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Yesterday, mowed about 1/2 acre, sprayed weed/grass killer on about a mile of fence line and unwanted areas, burned branches and dead plants and took a nap!!


Nap definitely needed after all that....


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Sun is heating up again today. 90-95 is forecast. Today, may do some shopping and make a DD coffee run. Might take a ride over to beaches too. My lawn is being mowed as I write this. It’s one job I don’t miss.


How far is the beach from you , Pappy


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> How far is the beach from you , Pappy





hollydolly said:


> How far is the beach from you , Pappy


5 minutes to the Indianlantic River,  cross over to the barrier island and we’re there. 15 minutes at most. We are in Palm Bay.


----------



## katlupe

Vacuuming, cleaning the bunny cage and vacuum packing some pork tenderloins that Sonny bought for me. After that I am free!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

outside enjoying a beautiful day.  This flower is blooming in my rental garden...  the hard casing opens in wedges and the inside petals are like tissue paper.  Anyone know what it is?  @Aneeda72 ?


----------



## SetWave

More sorting and packing. Almost finished one large suitcase . . .    OH, just taking a break and that's why I'm sitting here. Honest.


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 163610
> outside enjoying a beautiful day.  This flower is blooming in my rental garden...  the hard casing opens in wedges and the inside petals are like tissue paper.  Anyone know what it is?  @Aneeda72 ?


I do not  i plant the plants, I raise the plants, I enjoy the plants, but I don’t remember, for the most part what they are.  This year I put markers so I know where all my perennials are.  I also left the labels on all the veggies I bought especially the million tomatoes and half million peppers.  Salsa anyone?  Putting the onion seeds in soon.


----------



## JustBonee

Apartment life doesn't allow  too much gardening, so I look for other things   ...  my patio is full of plants this spring  ...all doing good.
nothing edible though.  

I'm working on a canvas paint by number painting  for  my bedroom wall...  a lot of light pastels  
It's pretty,  but will take me a while with my bad eyesight.


----------



## hollydolly

Had to wait for o/h to get home so we could go and vote in the Elections... fortunately it's only a few minutes walk  .. we've  just got back...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Had to wait for o/h to get home so we could go and vote in the Elections... fortunately it's only a few minutes walk  .. we've  just got back...


You did of course vote for the "right" party


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> You did of course vote for the "right" party


we vote always for the one who does for us more than any other, and the one 99 % of everyone here in our area  votes for ...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> we vote always for the one who does for us more than any other, and the one 99 % of everyone here in our area  votes for ...


99%. Sounds like whichever party it is has a solid majority.


----------



## Murrmurr

Gonna go get some pins stuck in me today - Acupuncture Day!
Me and Michele went for a long, brisk walk yesterday evening and I didn't need any pain medication afterward, or this morning either! Took them at noon today only because I thought I should, but I'm gonna ask my doctor if I can just take them PRN now.


----------



## SetWave

Taking another undeserved break from getting ready for the great escape. Got one large suitcase packed and it's not "too" heavy. Now, working on the smaller one and then the carry on. After sorting what to bring and what to leave behind there's still too much so . . . goodbye favorite shirt from that night on the town....(still has the lipstick stains on the collar).... 

Sadly made arrangements to surrender my sweet little cat to the shelter tomorrow. Of course she has no idea and I cannot explain it to her. But they are good people and she will be safe which is most important. Maybe we'll be fortunate and a nice senior will give her a loving home.


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Taking another undeserved break from getting ready for the great escape. Got one large suitcase packed and it's not "too" heavy. Now, working on the smaller one and then the carry on. After sorting what to bring and what to leave behind there's still too much so . . . goodbye favorite shirt from that night on the town....(still has the lipstick stains on the collar)....
> 
> Sadly made arrangements to surrender my sweet little cat to the shelter tomorrow. Of course she has no idea and I cannot explain it to her. But they are good people and she will be safe which is most important. Maybe we'll be fortunate and a nice senior will give her a loving home.


 why can't you take the cat with you ?


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> why can't you take the cat with you ?


First I'll be staying with a friend who has a dog and after that leaving the country. She doesn't need the trauma so the choice to give her up has been made. I don't like it but have lost and or surrendered many pets over the years so . . .   I've lost friends for various reasons as well. It's just one of life's troubling bridges to cross.

Also, my friend overseas has two big dogs and that would not sit well with my sweet old kitty.

She will be safe and well cared for in the shelter.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am sitting in my nice AIR CONDITIONED house.  It was 48 degrees last night and 94 degrees this afternoon.  So worth the money.  I love the nest thermostats as well.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gave the kitchen a "Pam cleaning"; I'm a sanitizing freak.  I can't prep the food on the counters unless I've wiped them down.  I know, I'm nuts.  Put away some things that I've been buying.  Did some laundry.  Made personal size pizzas for hubby and I.  Had a phone call from hubby's sister; that woman can talk.


----------



## MarciKS

right now? trust me...you do not wanna know.


----------



## Glowworm

Just had our groceries delivered. After our mid morning coffee break will start putting braille labels on the jars and cans and storing everything away. Caterers are coming later on to start preparing everything for the engagement parties for our families tomorow and Sunday.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Just had our groceries delivered. After our mid morning coffee break will start putting braille labels on the jars and cans and storing everything away. Caterers are coming later on to start preparing everything for the engagement parties for our families tomorow and Sunday.


Well, I hope you have a wonderful Engagement party over the weekend, and the weather is nice for you...


----------



## hollydolly

It's a beautiful sunny morning.... I'm going out later to collect some things I ordered online and had delivered to the stores because the P&P was ridiculously high, and it was free to deliver to  the stores which are only a few minutes drive away ... my husband laughs at me and my Scottish thrift sometimes ,  but as we say in my homeland ''mony a mickle maks a muckle''


----------



## Ken N Tx

Going fishin'


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Well, I hope you have a wonderful Engagement party over the weekend, and the weather is nice for you...


Thank you. It's grey and overcast today but th forecast for the weekend is brighter and a little warmer - about 12 Celsius


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> my husband laughs at me and my Scottish thrift sometimes ,  but as we say in my homeland ''mony a mickle maks a muckle''


We have a saying in Sweden that I guess means much the same. Freely translated it says

Many small streams make a great river


----------



## Pappy

My walk first…..done. Need to go to post office for stamps as we finally ran out. We hardly ever use stamps anymore. Maybe go out for lunch.


----------



## katlupe

I am going clothes shopping with my bf in Binghamton today. To Boscov's.  He is picking me up around 11 so need to get some things done now.


----------



## Sliverfox

katlupe,, hope you have a good shopping trip.

There is a Boscov's in Erie PA,, bought a few nice things there.

Would like to go back,,but that city was reporting cases of the variant of Covid-19.
Hubby hasn't had his second  shot of vaccine,, yet.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> We have a saying in Sweden that I guess means much the same. Freely translated it says
> 
> Many small streams make a great river


We have a saying on the USA, squeeze that nickel until the Buffalo shits


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Celebrating !  Don’t have to have a weekly COVID swab test anymore.  Yay!


----------



## debodun

I brought this table up from the cellar with a lot of heavy breathing, splinters and a few expletives. Took almost an hour considering I had to move a lot of things out of the way first.


----------



## Glowworm

Caterers are finished for today. Coming back tomorrow to get the last things ready. Time to test the bubbly


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> We have a saying on the USA, squeeze that nickel until the Buffalo shits


Here in Canada, our saying is similar... "_squeeze a nickel until the beaver poops_".


----------



## Glowworm

My children and grandchildren are coming at twelve for our first family gathering for over a year and to celebrate our engagement. Caterers are here putting the finishing touches on everything. We can cook, but decided to pamper ourselves this weekend.


----------



## Aneeda72

Glowworm said:


> My children and grandchildren are coming at twelve for our first family gathering for over a year and to celebrate our engagement. Caterers are here putting the finishing touches on everything. We can cook, but decided to pamper ourselves this weekend.


It sounds wonderful, but you forgot my invitation.  Despite that, and the fact that medically I am not supposed to fly, I booked a flight and tried to be there in time.  I managed to get a ticket, but they didn’t believe me when I said my fever was from the second shingles vaccine and not Covid-19.  

I know your disappointment will be great @Glowworm nevertheless you, your fiancé, and extended family should try and rise above your disappointment at my non appearance; and have a GREAT time at your engagement party.

*I wish you both all happiness and joy.  *

PS:  The gift I was bringing you was forced back on me, minus the air gun.  I should be out of jail by your first anniversary.   Seems no one wants a half breed Corgi that bites.  BAD BELLA BAD.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,it was a tad chilly outside,temp was 43,the sun was out which made it feel a bit warmer
On my mid morning stroll,I walked 3 blocks,went past my childhood house which basically looked the same.I knew the new owners had bought the house 3 yrs ago,this was the 1st time I had seen anybody outside.I introduced myself to husband, he told me to come into the house,meet his wife Liz she was happy to meet me,as was Rob The last time I was in the house was when it was for sale,had no furniture in it. I told then they were  only the 4th owners
I stayed about 15 min,saw the kitchen/dining room/living room,some things they  changed others not so much.My childhood memories came flashing by.I profusely thanked them for inviting me in,was the highlight of my day.I can't wait to tell my siblings tomorrow during our'zoom meeting'


----------



## SetWave

Still going through stuff and getting ready for the big unloading on Monday and Wednesday when the guys with the equipment to haul things away arrive on the job. 
Of course, right now I'm taking another of my undeserved breaks . . .


----------



## MarciKS

Got a good portion of my to do list crossed off. I'm thinking about going and doing some of my work tests now. Will be back if the weather holds out.


----------



## JonDouglas

Battled baffling battery bugs.  After having a battery drain,  swapping batteries, testing different leads and trying different chargers, I managed to trace the problem to a Battery Tender charging cable with a bad fuse.  The fuse didn't look bad (i.e., link looked intact) but it was.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

We are going to meet up with friends at  the pub, for lunch today.  Until the 17th of May we still are only permitted to be served outside in the gardens, but that's fine because it's a perfectly lovely spring day...


----------



## Glowworm

Waiting for my girlfriend’s family to arrive for our get together which will be in the conservatory as it’s raining


----------



## hollydolly

Well we're not long back from our day with our friends at the pub.. it was a lovely warm spring day and the pub garden was packed, although tables were all set out at proper distancing...

I had a Sunday roast Sirloin of beef.. and all the trimmings...

We left our friends  there after a couple of hours,  and went to the garden centre across the road, and bought some new Lupins for planting  .. before popping over to the Marina to check up on our boat , next week we're going to take all her winter gear off...

ETA...it's _not_ Mothers' day here..in case anyone thinks my daughter is ignoring me


----------



## MarciKS

I ordered groceries and I gotta take the trash out...feed the squirrels and check the oil in my car.


----------



## IrisSenior

My daughter came by for Mother's Day and we had a social distance driveway visit (I will take what I can get). This evening I will take both my son's (ages 35 and 25) to get their covid shot at the recreation centre here. Both are grocery store employees and can get their shot now. It's nice but cool out tonight and I enjoyed my daily hour walk. Now I am off to read my library book by Rosamunde Pilcher (The Carousel).


----------



## Pecos

I had coffee and a long conversation with my lovely wife, fixed breakfast, and took my morning walk. We are staying home today, but we did go for an outdoor lunch yesterday. 

Today is my scheduled "check batteries day" and if I don't do it on a regular basis, we will nearly always ruin a good flashlight or something. It is also my turn to wash sheets. Later I will grill some steaks. Overall. not a very demanding day.


----------



## Pinky

Having a quiet day today. Yesterday, daughter came over with Mother's Day presents and ordered Greek dinners. Lots of conversation, and much needed hugs


----------



## squatting dog

In between rain squalls, I managed to get my new (to me) fuel tank (100 gallon capacity with a flo-rite pump and nozzle setup ), and load up 60 gallons of off road diesel. No more hefting 5 gal. jugs up a ladder to fuel the rigs.


----------



## Chet

Finally fixed a fishing reel that sat around for months. Changed oil in the lawn mower. Selected a new kitchen ceiling light fixture and bulbs from Home Depot. Will order tomorrow.


----------



## SetWave

JonDouglas said:


> Battled baffling battery bugs.  After having a battery drain,  swapping batteries, testing different leads and trying different chargers, I managed to trace the problem to a Battery Tender charging cable with a bad fuse.  The fuse didn't look bad (i.e., link looked intact) but it was.


I love trouble shooting. Solving the trouble is something else all together.


----------



## Sliverfox

Came in from making a basketball sized snow ball.    brrrr


----------



## SetWave

Trying to go slow and easy (something I do best . . . ) on the moving out. Talked to the guy bringing a dumpster about bringing a larger size  and he will be here even earlier tomorrow morning than previously arranged. Whew. With everything set to throw out I've been worrying about having too much for the smaller size. 
So, taking another underserved break.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I had coffee and a long conversation with my lovely wife, fixed breakfast, and took my morning walk. We are staying home today, but we did go for an outdoor lunch yesterday.
> 
> Today is my scheduled "check batteries day" and if I don't do it on a regular basis, we will nearly always ruin a good flashlight or something. It is also my turn to wash sheets. Later I will grill some steaks. Overall. not a very demanding day.


what time is dinner?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Having a quiet day today. Yesterday, daughter came over with Mother's Day presents and ordered Greek dinners. Lots of conversation, and much needed hugs


we're still not permitted anyone outside of our home..to come _inside_ our homes...

Up to 6 people can meet but only outdoors


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> what time is dinner?


That will be about 6, more or less. Bring an appetite and how do you like your steak.


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> we're still not permitted anyone outside of our home..to come _inside_ our homes...
> 
> Up to 6 people can meet but only outdoors


We are still on lockdown here and no one allow inside and restaurants only have take out. No school for kids and I would suspect not for the rest of the school year. Our lockdown is supposed to end May 20th but it would be a foolish move to remove it at this time (IMHO). I really miss the fact that there is no hugging and I am not a very hugging person but I have to say that when I can, I will hug anymore who wants one!


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> We are still on lockdown here and no one allow inside and restaurants only have take out. No school for kids and I would suspect not for the rest of the school year. Our lockdown is supposed to end May 20th but it would be a foolish move to remove it at this time (IMHO). I really miss the fact that there is no hugging and I am not a very hugging person but I have to say that when I can, I will hug anymore who wants one!


No we're not permitted inside restaurants or pubs yet either.. not until May 17th at the earliest. We have to be served outside.. in gardens or outdoor spaces .


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> That will be about 6, more or less. Bring an appetite and how do you like your steak.


medium


----------



## JonDouglas

Just came home from a motorcycle ride and then finished putting everything in the pot for tonight's dinner of Beef Tavernaise (i.e., a recipe of mine that I  gave a pretentious name).  It's really just a tavern roast, pressure cooked  in a french onion soup base with added  diced onions, sliced mushrooms, garlic, pieces from 3 slices of bacon and several dashes of worcestershire sauce.  The meat really doesn't matter (e.g., sirloin, round, chuck, stew meat, whatever) since pressure cooking makes it practically melt in your mouth.  Since I never measure anything carefully, each time I fix it is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## SetWave

Pecos said:


> That will be about 6, more or less. Bring an appetite and how do you like your steak.


Medium rare, please.


----------



## katlupe

It looks gloomy and gray outside today, so I will be staying in. I have a paperwork to do. One for myself for hiring an aide to help me. And the other is my son's re-certification for SNAP.  Have to get them both done today and mailed.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,I gave my next door neighbor,Pat a hug for the 1st time in over a yr.She's fully vaccinated as I am.She told me it was 'a wonderful mother's day gift'
This morning,the birdies woke me up around 5:30,went back to sleep for 45 min
On my early walk around 6:50,sun was out,no wind,was refreshing even though it was a tad nippy 45.As usual,every Mon morning,I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing.Afterwards,plan to take bus go to Party City,need to buy birthdays cards,then walk over to Target
This afternoon,hope to get in a walk if I don't get sidetracked doing something else,which seems to happen lately


----------



## Sliverfox

Recovering  from bout of diarrhea.

Sunny,cool day here.
Sunday's snow fall is about melted away.


----------



## Aneeda72

Raining, of course, cause I throughly watered everything yesterday.  Put the last pot on the front yard and the front yard, with only one garden space will be so much easier to take care of and more cost effective using less water.

Early tomorrow I have my nuclear heart scan.  I am so upset that I have to have it since I had one a year and four months ago and you usually only get one every five years.  I worry that the orthopedic doc will use it as an excuse not to replace my hip.

The cardiologist I saw talked about how he had to do the test cause he would get in trouble if he didn’t and I had a heart issue/heart attack during or shortly after surgery.  He carried on and on.    Seemed like the appointment was more about him and his “stats” than me.  What happened to the patient gets to make their own decision?

Now it’s what makes the doctor look best, and keeps his “stats” up.  Ok, venting, but I’ve had to get my A1C down, have a biopsy for cancer, have oral surgery with two teeth and a piece of bone removed; so if I can’t get this surgery because of my stupid heart issues I will be vivid.  Also I can’t have any caffeine today and can’t eat my Mother’s Day box of sees candy my son’s other got me.    Ugh, just ugh.

What am I doing today *venting, I am VENTING.  *


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Raining, of course, cause I throughly watered everything yesterday.  Put the last pot on the front yard and the front yard, with only one garden space will be so much easier to take care of and more cost effective using less water.
> 
> Early tomorrow I have my nuclear heart scan.  I am so upset that I have to have it since I had one a year and four months ago and you usually only get one every five years.  I worry that the orthopedic doc will use it as an excuse not to replace my hip.
> 
> The cardiologist I saw talked about how he had to do the test cause he would get in trouble if he didn’t and I had a heart issue/heart attack during or shortly after surgery.  He carried on and on.    Seemed like the appointment was more about him and his “stats” than me.  What happened to the patient gets to make their own decision?
> 
> Now it’s what makes the doctor look best, and keeps his “stats” up.  Ok, venting, but I’ve had to get my A1C down, have a biopsy for cancer, have oral surgery with two teeth and a piece of bone removed; so if I can’t get this surgery because of my stupid heart issues I will be vivid.  Also I can’t have any caffeine today and can’t eat my Mother’s Day box of sees candy my son’s other got me.    Ugh, just ugh.
> 
> What am I doing today *venting, I am VENTING.  *


Sorry to hear all this Aneeda.......when it rains it pours......hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## debodun

I brought down about 20 reams (some have many more sheets than that) of packs of paper from from the attic. They are from a local paper mill that went OOB in 1971 (50 years this year). My dad worked there and got free samples as did other employees. After being in the attic for 50 years, they aren't in the best condition. Some packs busted open when I tried to carry them.


----------



## Keesha

Walked the dogs firstVacuumed the upstairs with central vac. Love that thing. Washed my floors &  did laundry...
Went with my husband to get our trailer inspected and the guy inspecting had no mask on. My husband kept his distance and I stayed in the car. Then groceries and home to tend the garden. While at a home hardware store, I inquired about an unusual solar light garden accessory that I didn’t see a price on and got it for $15 off from the store owner so I’m feeling rather ‘special’ now.  Lol. It’s super cute.

Beach findings


----------



## debodun

Looks like Mr. Krabs had a bad day.


----------



## Llynn

Appears that I will be visiting the grocery store.  This morning while making breakfast I used the last dab of butter in the house.  Checked the kitchen freezer and the one in the garage which is where my stashes of golden goodness are usually kept and found nothing.  How did I let this happen? I never run out of butter


----------



## Pappy

Took my wife to Smokey Bones for her Mother’s Day present. Sunday was just to busy. Our waitress said today they did away with mask. No need to wear them unless you want too. We got a call from our clubhouse and all activities are back to normal. Yes, finally.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I brought down about 20 reams (some have many more sheets than that) of packs of paper from from the attic. They are from a local paper mill that went OOB in 1971 (50 years this year). My dad worked there and got free samples as did other employees. After being in the attic for 50 years, they aren't in the best condition. Some packs busted open when I tried to carry them.
> 
> View attachment 164270


well done for getting them all down tho'...you're really making strides...


----------



## funsearcher!

Watching it rain all day and now snowing for the last hour.  Want to plant but still too cold. Trying to keep flowers and tomato plants from freezing tonight.


----------



## Jules

@debodun   All these heavy and awkward things that you’ve been hauling out of nooks and crannies is going to leave you with bulging muscles.


----------



## MarciKS

Jules said:


> @debodun   All these heavy and awkward things that you’ve been hauling out of nooks and crannies is going to leave you with bulging muscles.


or bulging discs lol


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> This afternoon I have an appointment about my prostrate cancer and hope to be told that it is completely gone. That would mean that all I have to do is just wait for the effects of this hormone treatment to completely wear off. This particular Doctor tends to overbook and the wait time in his office is alway very long so my kindle is going with me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


It does seem that the effects of those powerful hormone shots may be starting to taper off. I am getting fewer hot flashes and that fatigue is not as bad.
Who knows, I may get my Mojo back before I turn 79.


----------



## Pappy

Right now, watching the sun rise out my front window. Just got back from my walk this morning. Not sure if it’s today or Wednesday that my wife gets her toenails cut. Either way, I’m sure we will stop for a coffee run. Her mammogram came back negative. Thank god. Once was enough.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had all the guttering cleaned front and back.The house is too high for hubs to do it now... , so we had to call a company in.... they vacuumed it all out , the gutters and downpipes were pretty packed with Moss...


----------



## Furryanimal

Booking and unbooking stuff.Cancelled my hotel in Hove and booked one a short distance away in Haywards Heath instead after a heads up from a friend.£194 for five nights instead of £410!
A fifteen minute train ride into Hove every day.And booked the all you can eat Premier Inn breakfast too.
Before anyone asks the Brighton one is much more expensive!
Also booked to see Western Storm v Thunder (Womens) in Bristol on May 29th.Neednot.
No storms or thunder.
So next I have to renew my Seniors Railcard ,much underused in the year to March when it ran out!
And I cleared some more stuff that was in my collapsed shed.Nearly ready to order a new fence.The old one also collapsed!


----------



## debodun

I brought a braided rug down from the attic. It was much heavier that I thought - it must weigh 100 pounds (50 kilos). It's HUGE - probably meant to cover a good part of a room's floor. Good thing it was going down rather than up, but still going around corners was problematic. I can already tell it's not in perfect shape. If it isn't raining tomorrow. I'll try to unroll it and take a photo, but for today, I've had enough to do with it. For now it's out on the front porch.


----------



## hollydolly

Took hubs shirts to the Dry  cleaners in our town, ... then drove over to a Mall several towns away and  collected 2 pairs of sketchers which I ordered online to be delivered to the store, that was a needless hassle that shouldn't have been... .. and while I was in the Mall I spotted a beautiful velvet covered Chinese Bird  pattern foot-stool... so how could I resist..?.. it was a third of the original price...


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Booking and unbooking stuff.Cancelled my hotel in Hove and booked one a short distance away in Haywards Heath instead after a heads up from a friend.£194 for five nights instead of £410!
> A fifteen minute train ride into Hove every day.And booked the all you can eat Premier Inn breakfast too.
> Before anyone asks the Brighton one is much more expensive!
> Also booked to see Western Storm v Thunder (Womens) in Bristol on May 29th.Neednot.
> No storms or thunder.
> So next I have to renew my Seniors Railcard ,much underused in the year to March when it ran out!
> And I cleared some more stuff that was in my collapsed shed.Nearly ready to order a new fence.The old one also collapsed!


Buy me something in the Lanes while you're there will you ?...

You've reminded me I have to renew our 2 for 1 rail-card as well..I always use the Tesco vouchers for it ..so it costs me nothing..


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> Cleaned off and underneath a desk in the front upstairs bedroom. Found a basket filled with antique bottles and a few more items for the upcoming sale. Here are a few of the bottles. One is dated 1897 which just happens to be the same year my house was built.View attachment 162880


I have maybe 5 or 6 of these. Years ago, I lined them on my kitchen window sill, sometime with a wild flower in them. What do you hope to sell them for?

I forgot I even have them, in a box over the washer and dryer.


----------



## debodun

Those particular ones aren't for sale. I have 2 baskets of other bottles I'm putting out for the sale ranging in price fro $1 to $15 (prices obtained from online research).


----------



## JonDouglas

Had to wait around for the motorsports dealer come and pick up SIL's bike, which has been siting for yours.  It needs new fluids, shoes and a checkup.  While wating for that, I finally cleaned out the trunk of the 2010 Miata.  It is a small trunk to begin with and had about a 5 year accumulation of travel stuff (pads, maps, road atlas, tire patch items, tire air cartridges, etc.) filling up the space.  Then, I did the same thing for the panniers and packs on my bike, reorganizing everything for the first time in several years.  Then it was off the store to get stuff for tonight's cooking episode - smothered chicken, which is really an experiment in combining chicken breasts with cheese, mushrooms, onion, wine and other stuff as done by a ham-handed old nerd who really can't cook and get something to come out the same way twice.


----------



## RadishRose

Housework and laundry while taking breaks intermittently to avoid back pain.

Dragged some stuff to the dumpster,  watered plants and set out my new chairs


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> *Housework and laundry while taking breaks intermittently to avoid back pain.*
> 
> Dragged some stuff to the dumpster,  watered plants and set out my new chairs


I know how you must be feeling, my back has been breaking all day


----------



## debodun

Well, the rug was preying on my mind. When I rested up enough, I went back out and unfurled it on the front lawn. It's 14 x 11 feet (4 x 3 meters), but has some condition issues (frayed in a few places and a small area is missing (I guess that's the part that goes under the couch). I wonder how much it weighs (I can barely move it)?


----------



## Jules

@debodun  You could call a rug cleaning service and get an estimate for that.  It could be useful info if someone is interested in purchasing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got my nuclear heart scan done, I am not glowing so I must be fine.  This one was exceptionally painful and, like a baby, at the very end I started yelling telling them I’d had enough and let me out.  Course they wouldn’t and tears started rolling down my face; it hurt so much.

I never cry, so I wouldn’t call it crying, but just my bodies‘ response to extreme pain.  The test always makes my stomach hurt really bad; exceptionally so this time.  Not agreeing to have it again-ever.  Anyway, stomach still hurts but I lived through it.

Waiting for results.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Got my nuclear heart scan done, I am not glowing so I must be fine.  This one was exceptionally painful and, like a baby, at the very end I started yelling telling them I’d had enough and let me out.  Course they wouldn’t and tears started rolling down my face; it hurt so much.
> 
> I never cry, so I wouldn’t call it crying, but just my bodies‘ response to extreme pain.  The test always makes my stomach hurt really bad; exceptionally so this time.  Not agreeing to have it again-ever.  Anyway, stomach still hurts but I lived through it.
> 
> Waiting for results.


((((Gentle Hugs)))))....


----------



## Jules

More (((hugs))) from me too.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:50 to drop off bill at mailbx down the street.It was 45,sun was out,no wind was refreshing
This morning,my friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip' someplace different.We're going to local matress store,I need a new one,mine is beginning to feel saggy
The rest of my day take a walk,read NYT,my book


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda72 , how are you feeling today ?


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72    You're going through so much......hope things ease up for you soon.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> Well, the rug was preying on my mind. When I rested up enough, I went back out and unfurled it on the front lawn. It's 14 x 11 feet (4 x 3 meters), but has some condition issues (frayed in a few places and a small area is missing (I guess that's the part that goes under the couch). I wonder how much it weighs (I can barely move it)?
> 
> View attachment 164413


I put the rug for sale on FB Marketplace and I thought my message box would be flooded with people wanting to buy it. Not one response except one person that said they could get a new undamaged one for what I'm asking for an old, dusty, falling-apart dumpster filler. Why do people do that? If they do want it, just move on.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72  .. I don't blame you for deciding not to have that test again. On the other hand, I hope the results are good.

Take good care of yourself. You deserve a day of rest.


----------



## JonDouglas

Aneeda72 said:


> Got my nuclear heart scan done, I am not glowing so I must be fine.  This one was exceptionally painful and, like a baby, at the very end I started yelling telling them I’d had enough and let me out.  Course they wouldn’t and tears started rolling down my face; it hurt so much.
> 
> I never cry, so I wouldn’t call it crying, but just my bodies‘ response to extreme pain.  The test always makes my stomach hurt really bad; exceptionally so this time.  Not agreeing to have it again-ever.  Anyway, stomach still hurts but I lived through it.
> 
> Waiting for results.


In an attempt to make you feel better about your test,  Imagine having a nuclear scan done and then the attending radiologist sees something he/she doesn't understand, says "What the . . . . !, leaves you on the table having to pee real bad and wondering what horrible thing you have, calls in another doctor, then repeats the scan and then repeats the scan for a third doctor.   As all this is happening you wonder if you'll leave the hospital alive.  As it turned out, there was nothing wrong, just an internal configuration that 2/3 of the docs on staff had never seen before.


----------



## hollydolly

Around Christmas time we had a whole box of expensive wines taken off our doorstep by a Porch thief...and fortunately our Video ring doorbell caught it all, and we reported it to the police.

They caught the perp very quickly, apparently already known to them...

Today we were told by the police that the thief will appear in court next week.. for his _first _appearance.. ( I don't quite know what that means ).. but anyway we have no need to appear , thank goodness.. I suspect the video of him taking it will be enough for the police to show the court...


----------



## Pappy

Took my wife to get her nails cut. Now home. Slept terrible last night so all to-do list is going to have to wait. Rest today.


----------



## debodun

Cut my hair again. Almost the same length on each side. Can't say about the back - there it's feel & snip. I don't see the back anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puttering!

Ran the vacuum cleaner, emptied it, made a mess, cleaned it up!

Took out the trash and recyclables.

Checked the mail for the first time in a week.  I really enjoy the USPS Informed Delivery service that sends me an email every morning detailing what to expect in the day's mail.

Replaced the NYS registration sticker on my windshield.  Why can't the automakers and the states come up with an easier way to display these stickers?

Ran out of bottled mayonnaise so I made a jar of immersion blender mayonnaise.  I'm never sure how long to keep this fresh mayonnaise. I usually use it within three days.  I've read that it should be good up until the expiration date of the raw egg.  I think I'll experiment a little with this batch and see how long it stays fresh.

I need to dust my sitting room and move some furniture so I can straighten the rug.  Also looking at ways to conceal the power cords.

Just another ho-hum day in paradise!


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> In an attempt to make you feel better about your test,  Imagine having a nuclear scan done and then the attending radiologist sees something he/she doesn't understand, says "What the . . . . !, leaves you on the table have to pee real bad and wondering what horrible thing you have, calls in another doctor, then repeats the scan and then repeats the scan for a third doctor.   As all this is happening you wonder if you'll leave the hospital alive.  As it turned out, there was nothing wrong, just an internal configuration that 2/3 of the docs on staff had never seen before.


I don’t have to imagine such an issue, I was born with a pelvic kidney.  Try convincing a stupid doctor that your kidney is not in your back.  As in, with his hand on my shoulder, “No dear, your kidney is in your back.”    Read the file, dear, read the file.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aneeda 72,I hope you are feeling better today
An update on my previous post,I found a mattress and it will delivered tomorrow.I'm getting an automated call tonight from 6-8pm, to give me the 3 hr window when it will be delivered,for extra $20 they are taking my old one
This afternoon took a stroll over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house,he was at work,she was home.I gave her article from today's NYT.I looked at my 'buddy boy' who ears perked up when I said'want to go for a walk',we went a couple of blocks,he was content sniffing grass/some flowers.Its been a beautiful day here


----------



## Lakeland living

Great day here, made a trip to town to get a few things before the long weekend. Surprised to find large crowds all over the place, roads busy. I was not going to play in those crowds from the big cities around here. I did manage to get what I was after
at a small shop I frequent and headed home.
     This is a lock down????


----------



## Ruthanne

Ate a can of beans and so I'm just fartin around today...


----------



## squatting dog

Bush hogged my back meadow today. Was able to use my new (to me) fuel stand to re-fuel the tractor. Drug some trees out of the woods and cleared a little more of the land.
Oh yeah, welcomed back my honey bee's in their favorite tree.   They were missing last year and I got worried.


----------



## MarciKS

being ignored i think...lmao


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> being ignored i think...lmao


Not by me. LOL


----------



## RnR

squatting dog said:


> Bush hogged my back meadow today. Was able to use my new (to me) fuel stand to re-fuel the tractor. Drug some trees out of the woods and cleared a little more of the land.
> Oh yeah, welcomed back my honey bee's in their favorite tree.   They were missing last year and I got worried.
> 
> View attachment 164565 View attachment 164566
> 
> View attachment 164567 View attachment 164568


Lovely to see squatting dog, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Autumn72

SetWave said:


> Trying to go slow and easy (something I do best . . . ) on the moving out. Talked to the guy bringing a dumpster about bringing a larger size  and he will be here even earlier tomorrow morning than previously arranged. Whew. With everything set to throw out I've been worrying about having too much for the smaller size.
> So, taking another underserved break.


Where are you going?
Moving to?


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> It looks gloomy and gray outside today, so I will be staying in. I have a paperwork to do. One for myself for hiring an aide to help me. And the other is my son's re-certification for SNAP.  Have to get them both done today and mailed.


The aide finding, exactly what I need!
I would love to know your outcome and the hows to complete this most needed help.
Lately  I have been in need of my daughter to help, yet too busy.
Your post brought s gleem to my lockdown isolation.
I hope you will reply for I have this issue of keeping up with things I never had to consider till now.
Thank you in advance


----------



## hollydolly

Not got anything planned today ..,except to get the potted Lupins we bought at the weekend , planted...


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> The aide finding, exactly what I need!
> I would love to know your outcome and the hows to complete this most needed help.
> Lately  I have been in need of my daughter to help, yet too busy.
> Your post brought s gleem to my lockdown isolation.
> I hope you will reply for I have this issue of keeping up with things I never had to consider till now.
> Thank you in advance


As soon as I finish my paperwork, my aide can start for 4 hours a week. Doing housecleaning, laundry, errands, shopping, etc. whatever I need done. The aides will even prepare meals for you if needed. My apartment is small so that is why I get only 4 hours but it is enough for me.

What you need to do is to contact your local office of the aging (it may be called something else, I am in NY) and ask about getting help. Here is the link to the one in the state of Maine, Office of Aging and Disability and the contact numbers should be there. Now here in NY help is available even if you are not on a low income, it just comes through a different agency. Do not feel about bad about asking for the help, they really want to help you stay in your own home. Good luck and if you have any more questions, just ask me.


----------



## katlupe

JonDouglas said:


> In an attempt to make you feel better about your test,  Imagine having a nuclear scan done and then the attending radiologist sees something he/she doesn't understand, says "What the . . . . !, leaves you on the table having to pee real bad and wondering what horrible thing you have, calls in another doctor, then repeats the scan and then repeats the scan for a third doctor.   As all this is happening you wonder if you'll leave the hospital alive.  As it turned out, there was nothing wrong, just an internal configuration that 2/3 of the docs on staff had never seen before.


OMG, I'd freak out for sure!


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Got my nuclear heart scan done, I am not glowing so I must be fine.  This one was exceptionally painful and, like a baby, at the very end I started yelling telling them I’d had enough and let me out.  Course they wouldn’t and tears started rolling down my face; it hurt so much.
> 
> I never cry, so I wouldn’t call it crying, but just my bodies‘ response to extreme pain.  The test always makes my stomach hurt really bad; exceptionally so this time.  Not agreeing to have it again-ever.  Anyway, stomach still hurts but I lived through it.
> 
> Waiting for results.


I hope you have good results and don't have to have another one ever.


----------



## katlupe

debodun said:


> I put the rug for sale on FB Marketplace and I thought my message box would be flooded with people wanting to buy it. Not one response except one person that said they could get a new undamaged one for what I'm asking for an old, dusty, falling-apart dumpster filler. Why do people do that? If they do want it, just move on.


That is fakebook for you. I have sold stuff there but had people contact me telling me they could buy what I was selling cheaper on ebay or Amazon. I told them to go buy it there.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going crazy.

I missed the call from my doctor about my results last night because I was dealing with an issue with my husband.  His latest game is to pretend he can’t understand the simplest instructions.  In fact, some things I just write down for him, apparently he can still read.

Anyway, I will have to call for the results as they are still not on my health.  I have to go to the hospital to see the eye doctor today and will go get a copy of the scan results.  Last night my vision in one eye got extremely blurry and then it started to fade away.  It was odd and hard to explain.  Plus it hurts.

Called the doc and he will see me first thing this morning.  My vision has returned in that eye this morning, doc said it probably would, but it still hurts.


----------



## Pappy

New sales day at Publix grocery store. We will leave about 9:30 and do our shopping. They have a lot of BOGO items which we take advantage of.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walks around 6:50,sun was up,saw couple people running,walking their dogs,no wind was refreshing temp was 55
When I stripped my bed this morning,could see my mattress where it was sagging.My new one will be arriving this afternoon between 1-3,can't wait
I hope to get in a another walk before or after the mattress arrives


----------



## debodun

Brought up a toolbox and a large crock from the cellar. not I have some cleaning to do when I recover from these exertions.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got the test results from heart test.  No major changes so good to go for hip replacement.  Saw eye doctor, who is an eye surgeon btw, and he said he could not rule out TIA since I had a previous one that caused lost of vision and a few other issues this morning.  But my eye is fine now.  He wrote a note to my primary requesting she do a ultrasound of my carotid artery to make sure there is no issue with the aneurysm.    Oh good lord.

So today, I am still eating my Mother’s Day candy from sees, working on the back yard, waiting on a response from my primary care doctor on the ultrasound, and wishing I had less medical issues.


----------



## Aneeda72

Oh goody, another doctors appointment today at 4:30,


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh goody, another doctors appointment today at 4:30,


well at least you can get to see a doctor.. unlike here where we wait up to 4 weeks for an appointment just for the regular GP..


----------



## debodun

The tools I brought up from the cellar. Most of them I don't know their use.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> well at least you can get to see a doctor.. unlike here where we wait up to 4 weeks for an appointment just for the regular GP..


Yes, you are right and we have instant cares and choice of ERs to go to.  If I think Ive had a possible stroke I can go to any ER, even one outside my insurance plan, and the visit will be paid for as if I’d gone to an ER on my plan.  

The doctor I saw this morning is a board certified eye surgeon who I see once a year at least.  He's a great doctor.  My first visit to him was after a TIA when I lost vision and the clot was “stuck” in an eye artery.  

The ER called him, he drove up from his house at 1 o’clock in the morning to meet me at his SLC office.  It was a 2 hour drive for him.  His office was in the same hospital where I was seen in the ER.

My doctor is on vacation but her PA will see me this afternoon.  If she decided I needed a neurologist (and I don’t), I would see one tonight, either at her offices or in an ER.  There really is no waiting here for emergent issues, and a short wait for non emergent issues.  I will have blood test today and the ultrasound either today or tomorrow depending on what she decides.

Because I have double insurance, I pay nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> The tools I brought up from the cellar. Most of them I don't know their use.
> 
> View attachment 164780View attachment 164782


Lay them all out on a table or the ground and surely one of the guys here will know what they used to be...


----------



## Sliverfox

So far made potato salad for lunch & made my version of  Philly steak sandwiches.`

Have taken Mac out several times,, working him with a harness on to walk  nicely.

House training  still a bit  slow.
Either I'm slow to recognize that he's got to go or  he's being spiteful.

We both are on 'break',, he's in his  crate & here I am.
Should  get weed wacker running & knock down some weeds.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope  debodun posts a picture of the crock.

I've been meaning to tell her that  the 2 small blue bottles in her basket pictures, are worth about $5 each.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> So far made potato salad for lunch & made my version of  Philly steak sandwiches.`
> 
> Have taken Mac out several times,, working him with a harness on to walk  nicely.
> 
> House training  still a bit  slow.
> Either I'm slow to recognize that he's got to go or  he's being spiteful.
> 
> We both are on 'break',, he's in his  crate & here I am.
> Should  get weed wacker running & knock down some weeds.


He’s not spiteful, puppies are not spiteful.  IMO. They are evil little shits who know you don’t want them to pee on the floor, so they do.  . Bella is not trained either, and I am not training her yet cause, hmm, well, a million and one reasons. 

I sprayed for weeds before I went to my doctors appointment.  Sometimes you just got to kill something.


----------



## MarciKS

paying a couple bills and having some coffee. been playing video games and making avatars and i gotta shower and do some dishes in a bit. other than that...just lazing around.


----------



## dobielvr

Watering, banking.  A check finally cleared after a month, and I had just sent them another....so I had to cancel that with the bank for a charge of $27.  So, then to the bank to deposit $$ to cover the $27.  Took a chance driving my car, cause it's acting up.  Can't get it to the mechanic till next friday...

Just had to fill out a potential jury summons. 
Now, to water the backyard.

Drinking lots of iced tea for my water consumption.


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> Hope  debodun posts a picture of the crock.
> 
> I've been meaning to tell her that  the 2 small blue bottles in her basket pictures, are worth about $5 each.


The crock  brought up today?  



The bottles, that's about what I figured, but try getting that from a garage sale crowd.


----------



## debodun

The larger blue bottle says John Wyeth on it, the smaller one is a Bromo-Seltzer.


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> Watering, banking.  A check finally cleared after a month, and I had just sent them another....so I had to cancel that with the bank for a charge of $27.  So, then to the bank to deposit $$ to cover the $27.  Took a chance driving my car, cause it's acting up.  Can't get it to the mechanic till next friday...
> 
> Just had to fill out a potential jury summons.
> Now, to water the backyard.
> 
> Drinking lots of iced tea for my water consumption.


doesn't sound like a very appealing day.


----------



## Pappy

debodun said:


> The crock  brought up today?
> 
> View attachment 164798
> 
> The bottles, that's about what I figured, but try getting that from a garage sale crowd.


A ten gallon pot. That is a big one. Could be worth a few bucks…just saying.


----------



## debodun

I am willing to bet I will not be offered any more than $5 for it. I also have a 12 gallon McCoy crock already on the back porch.


----------



## PamfromTx

As little as possible.  Feeling quite blah this beautiful day.  Have messaged with a few peeps on FB; texted my sis.  Seems my sis, her hubs, daughter and g-daughters are travelling to a baseball game in Jourdanton, Texas.  I wish it was closer to us and we'd be able to go too.  But, we're almost in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not much of anything. I was so tired when I woke up today. It took me awhile to get up once I went back to sleep after the before sunrise prayer.


----------



## Jules

Went birthday present shopping for a friend.  She’s the only person I exchange gifts with and that‘s only because she loves doing it.  Frankly, it’s a waste of time and hard on my nerves trying to find something that she might even use.  Bah humbug.  

It was lovely downtown.  Lots of folks milling about.  My husband was picking me up for lunch otherwise I would have wandered about longer.


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent the morning converting images from RAW to JPG format.  Ate an early lunch and hightailed to the motorsports dealer to clue them in on what needed to be done to SIL's bike, which has been sitting for years.  Took off from there for a 4 hour ride to explore some old mills.  Got home in time to enjoy some of the leftover "smothered chicken" recipe I fixed the other night.  It was better the second time and so tasty that another batch is going to get made right away to keep it in the meal rotation.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chet

Mowed the lawn on a cool but sunny day with low humidity and the workout felt good. At the end of last year I swore I was done with mowing, but so far so good for now. Let's see what I say when it's hot and humid.


----------



## dobielvr

I had a doberman that used to pull me like that.

She would walk me, I wouldn't be walking her...lol

People in the neighborhood would know me because of the dog and our walking habits.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> I had a doberman that used to pull me like that.
> 
> She would walk me, I wouldn't be walking her...lol
> 
> People in the neighborhood would know me because of the dog and our walking habits.


I hear you.  I was just showing what I did today.  I actually have a shitzu dog.


----------



## dobielvr

debodun said:


> I am willing to bet I will not be offered any more than $5 for it. I also have a 12 gallon McCoy crock already on the back porch.
> 
> View attachment 164800


I have one like that, only half that size.  i don't remember where my mom got it from...may be her mother.

I make my pickled vegetables in it for the holidays.  It's heavy!


----------



## Aneeda72

Home and done for the day.  Got frozen yogurt on way home from doctor.  Cotton candy frozen yogurt, two scoops almonds, one scoop gummy bear, and now watching tv.  PA put in a request to do an ultrasound on both sides of my neck ASAP.  But hopefully not till next week.  Got stuff to do tomorrow.  I am now one day behind on the garden project.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 164838


----------



## PamfromTx

Went to return a purchase ... then snuck in to TJMaxx and Academy.  I find less and less merchandise at TJMaxx.


----------



## Leonie

Got my first Covid vaccination, no ill effects so far.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Went to return a purchase ... then snuck in to TJMaxx and Academy.  I find less and less merchandise at TJMaxx.


Did you know TJMaxx...is called something different in the UK ?

*TK*Maxx...  to save confusing it from a store here called TJ Hughes


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

*Resting! *My back really hurts today, probably strained something moving heavy things around the last few days.


----------



## Pecos

Today is Field Day Friday (house cleaning) day and I have a standing date with Sally Meile the vacuum cleaner. I see the feather duster is already on the staircase and I take that as a subtle hint from my lovely lady.

If I finish early enough I will rebuild this bathroom faucet which has developed a slow drip. The remaining parts came in yesterday and took away any excuses. With luck it will not take long, …. then on the other hand?


----------



## Sliverfox

Paying a couple of bills that came in the mail.
Exercised the pup..cleaned up some  doggie land mines so hubby can mow lawn.


----------



## StarSong

Dropping the dog off for grooming, then going to a few stores and doing a library drop-off and pick-up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I cut up some veggies and put some kale in bags.  I cut my fingernails down and filed them.  Took doggie outside for a walk in this nicer weather.  Cleared off my dining room table of most of the clutter.  Talked to my old friend Eddie on the phone.  Made an appointment to take my car in for repair again.  Filled up birdies bathtub for her to dunk herself.  Cleaned off kitchen counters and top of stove.  Watched some of my 2 favorite game shows.


----------



## horseless carriage

My old MG has developed something called, micro-blistering. Paint blisters occur when the paint film lifts from the underlying surface. The loss of adhesion between the paint film and surface is usually by heat, moisture or a combination of both. This condition eventually leads to peeling. The MG & I are off to see the MG paint doctor, I have a feeling that I might need a doctor when I know the correction costs.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 165034
> My old MG has developed something called, micro-blistering. Paint blisters occur when the paint film lifts from the underlying surface. The loss of adhesion between the paint film and surface is usually by heat, moisture or a combination of both. This condition eventually leads to peeling. The MG & I are off to see the MG paint doctor, I have a feeling that I might need a doctor when I know the correction costs.


that happens a lot in hot countries.. I had 2 cars go like that in Spain


----------



## horseless carriage

The fellow who takes care of the car explained to me that when a car is sprayed it can draw up minute droplets of water from the condensation that naturally occurs in the spray compressor. Modern spray compressors have a heat system that ensures the paint is dry when it's being sprayed onto a car's surface. You live and learn.


----------



## Autumn72

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 164838


This is so cute!


----------



## hollydolly

Doing nothing today aside from household chores because it's raining...and anywway our lockdown opening day is not for another 2 days...looking very much forward to it...


----------



## Aneeda72

Planting a million plants that I bought yesterday.  I hope to get the back yard mostly finished today.  Depends on if my neighbor will give me some old wood and bushes he has stacked in his yard so I can build a huge fire under my husband and get his butt into a faster gear.


----------



## Sliverfox

I 'think' we may be going to a flea market  this morning.

Husband has  gone  to tire store to pick up couple of tires he forgot about.

I'm enjoying the peace  & beauty of the morning,, as the pup is being  unusually  docile.


----------



## StarSong

Going to make up 20 pizza doughs today for baking tomorrow.  Restocking my and my kids' freezer supply.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Going to make up 20 pizza doughs today for baking tomorrow.  Restocking my and my kids' freezer supply.


I've just spent an hour helping hubs to clear out a snap lid box he's had in his wardrobe for years..we found lots of old friends business cards.. and even receipts for computer items dating back to the early 2000's...


----------



## Jules

Off to a friend’s patio for her birthday lunch.  We’ll be well spaced out.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Off to a friend’s patio for her birthday lunch.  *We’ll be well spaced out.*


I haven't been "spaced out" in decades.


----------



## RadishRose

Meeting a friend for lunch in a little while.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Off to a friend’s patio for her birthday lunch.  We’ll be well spaced out.


On what?  And how come you didn’t share the good stuff with us?


----------



## Pecos

I took a long walk this morning and it was beautiful. Later today I will fix a dripping faucet and clean out some stuff we need to get rid of. 
My adult children don’t know it yet, but they are about to get some large boxes from us. LOL, isn’t that one of their assignments in life?


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I took a long walk this morning and it was beautiful. Later today I will fix a dripping faucet and clean out some stuff we need to get rid of.
> My adult children don’t know it yet, but they are about to get some large boxes from us. LOL, isn’t that one of their assignments in life?


How are you doing?


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> How are you doing?


Thanks for asking.

I am doing pretty well. My forearm is still a bit tender from the surgery, but I am able to use it pretty well.

The effects of those strong hormone shots that I had to take for nearly 2 1/2 years seem to be wearing off just a tiny bit. It may be my imagination, but the hot flashes that I have to deal with have been slightly reduced in frequency and intensity. It is about time, and I have to admit that my experience as a man having a flood of estrogen and a severe shortage of male hormones has been "educational" to say the least.

I might actually start getting some "mojo" back by the time I turn 79 later this year. LOL, that might be too late anyway, but I am still upright and grateful that my prostrate cancer was caught in time. There is still a lot of fun to be had in living, despite the current turmoil.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> I am doing pretty well. My forearm is still a bit tender from the surgery, but I am able to use it pretty well.
> 
> The effects of those strong hormone shots that I had to take for nearly 2 1/2 years seem to be wearing off just a tiny bit. It may be my imagination, but the hot flashes that I have to deal with have been slightly reduced in frequency and intensity. It is about time, and I have to admit that my experience as a man having a flood of estrogen and a severe shortage of male hormones has been "educational" to say the least.
> 
> I might actually start getting some "mojo" back by the time I turn 79 later this year. LOL, that might be too late anyway, but I am still upright and grateful that my prostrate cancer was caught in time. There is still a lot of fun to be had in living, despite the current turmoil.


Fantastic news.....


----------



## Don M.

We're watching it rain....again...and will probably be doing so for much of this coming week.  I sorted out a couple of items I no longer have any use for, this morning, and listed them for sale on EBAY.  I've sold a half dozen items this month, and made over $400.  I'm starting to enjoy this "downsizing".


----------



## PamfromTx

Nothing; it's pouring rain out.  The thunder and lightening are pretty wild.


----------



## jujube

We're going to a Food Truck Festival tonight. Yum!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Nothing; it's pouring rain out.  The thunder and lightening are pretty wild.


Same here...but it's now 9pm and beginning to get dark..


----------



## AnnieA

Using both hands to type today!  Day four recuperating from carpal tunnel and rotator cuff surgery.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watching the latest Positano Diary entry on YouTube... lovely to be able to take in scenic places without leaving comforts of home!


----------



## JonDouglas

Headed out this morning to an Army tank demonstration day at the American Heritage Museum in Stow, MA.  Walked through the foundation's plane hanger, got some good pictures there and headed out to the field where they were running the tanks around.  Got one picture of that, shown below, after which the camera crapped the bed, went insane and refused to do anything more.   Since a hard reset didn't help, I packed up, went home and started making calls.







We ended  up driving in near Boston to a camera store, where I got the bad news - they couldn't fix it.  They ended up sending the camera in for repairs and I bought a really good pocket camera as backup.  The events of the day weren't so hot but weather was great.  If you're going to have a really crap day, may you have it in beautiful 70 degree F weather.


----------



## StarSong

AnnieA said:


> Using both hands to type today!  Day four recuperating from carpal tunnel and rotator cuff surgery.


What a speedy recovery you're having!  Great news!!!


----------



## wcwbf

have done... nothing... yet and it's already 6:00.  hope to get inspired to go play in the dirt in a few... my own little "back forty"... patio container garden.

or i'll evoke my hidden scarlett o'hara...


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> Headed out this morning to an Army tank demonstration day at the American Heritage Museum in Stow, MA.  Walked through the foundation's plane hanger, got some good pictures there and headed out to the field where they were running the tanks around.  Got one picture of that, shown below, after which the camera crapped the bed, went insane and refused to do anything more.   Since a hard reset didn't help, I packed up, went home and started making calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended  up driving in near Boston to a camera store, where I got the bad news - they couldn't fix it.  They ended up sending the camera in for repairs and I bought a really good pocket camera as backup.  The events of the day weren't so hot but weather was great.  If you're going to have a really crap day, may you have it in beautiful 70 degree F weather.


My husband got blown off a tank in Vietnam.  He is not a tank fan.  . Boots on the ground, buddy, boots on the ground.


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking lunch to my son, working on back yard still, laundry plus usual stuff, so tired.  Checked the price of some small white stones I want, 12 dollars for a small bag, not buying those .


----------



## JonDouglas

Aneeda72 said:


> My husband got blown off a tank in Vietnam.  He is not a tank fan.  . Boots on the ground, buddy, boots on the ground.


I think my father, who went through the entirety of the war in the Pacific (as U.S. Army, Sgt.), was always quite happy to have tanks around, Boots and tanks on the ground as things got ugly in the Marshalls, Russells, Solomons, Gilberts, etc  Their presence probably saved his hide a number of times.


----------



## Pappy

What ever I do today will be better than yesterday. Ended up in the emergency room in our local hospital for 5 hours. Friday, I went to the VA and was prescribed a new drug called Lexofloxacin. Long story short, i had a bad reaction to other meds I take and made me dry heave for hours. There they hydrated me and gave me something to settle my stomach. It helped and last night slept like a baby. Feel much better this morning.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> What ever I do today will be better than yesterday. Ended up in the emergency room in our local hospital for 5 hours. Friday, I went to the VA and was prescribed a new drug called Lexofloxacin. Long story short, i had a bad reaction to other meds I take and made me dry heave for hours. There they hydrated me and gave me something to settle my stomach. It helped and last night slept like a baby. Feel much better this morning.


Oh my gosh, Pappy.  that sounds miserable!  Glad you're feeling better, but what a terrible episode.
The internet says this is an antibiotic that should only be used when others have failed because it has so many terrible side effects.
https://www.drugs.com/mtm/levofloxacin.html

I hope all is well with you and that you quickly get past whatever you were taking the Rx for in the first place.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> Oh my gosh, Pappy.  that sounds miserable!  Glad you're feeling better, but what a terrible episode.
> The internet says this is an antibiotic that should only be used when others have failed because it has so many terrible side effects.
> https://www.drugs.com/mtm/levofloxacin.html
> 
> I hope all is well with you and that you quickly get past whatever you were taking the Rx for in the first place.


I know StarSong. I researched the info on this med and 4 of the meds I’m on will have a reaction. Stupid doctor.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> I know StarSong. I researched the info on this med and 4 of the meds I’m on will have a reaction. Stupid doctor.


The pharmacist should have also noticed the possibility of a bad reaction.  That's why they go to school for so many years...


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting for some heavy rain storms heading our way this week,  starting this afternoon   ...  

I've been working on a large canvas painting for my bedroom wall.  Hoping to have it finished by tonight.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today's major tasks include learning to use the new backup camera and doing some shop work using the CNC machine.  The first look and try with the camera seemed to yield good pictures right out of the box.  Below is the first one, posted as shot with no AI, no filters, no photoshop adjustments, no nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Cleaning!!...Cleaning, and more cleaning!! That's all I've done today....oh and helped Hubs sort out shirts that are too small for him.... and get them in the donation bag.

I'm a little bit peeved, because England is unlocking more of our lockdown restrictions tomorrow, but it's forecast to rain all week... *sigh*..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Cleaning!!...Cleaning, and more cleaning!! That's all I've done today....oh and helped Hubs sort out shirts that are too small for him.... and get them in the donation bag.
> 
> I'm a little bit peeved, because England is unlocking more of our lockdown restrictions tomorrow, but it's forecast to rainfall week... *sigh*..


Your ambition is impressive.  My house could do with some dusting and straightening today but I'm being quiet because hubby is still asleep.  

Some of my kids (not sure how many) are coming over late this afternoon to eat and take home some pizza. So thrilled we're all vaccinated and can do indoor visiting again! 

It should take a little over three hours for me to get all 20 doughs stretched, dressed and baked. As soon as I put one in the oven I start on another. Baking takes about eight minutes, which is about how long it takes to stretch and dress the next dough. 

Hubby takes over as soon as the dough goes into the oven. He rotates them, takes them out to cool, then cuts them in quarters and bags them up.

Over many years we've developed a pretty good rhythm. Pizza making is always a fun day!


----------



## hollydolly

When I said cleaning..I meant ''deep cleaning''...you know the grooves in the frames of the UPVC windows etc... all the areas that get forgotten in a normal cleaning day..

Also got the windows cleaned although I have no idea why when we've got drizzle off and on today..and rain forecast for the week.

I wish my o/h was as well trained when it comes to cooking.. he's never cooked anything for me......


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> When I said cleaning..I meant ''deep cleaning''...you know the grooves in the frames of the UPVC windows etc... all the areas that get forgotten in a normal cleaning day..
> 
> Also got the windows cleaned although I have no idea why when we've got drizzle off and on today..and rain forecast for the week.
> 
> I wish my o/h was as well trained when it comes to cooking.. he's never cooked anything for me......


Do you hire professionals to clean your windows?

My husband and I didn't get married until our late 20s so he looked after himself pretty well by then. He BBQ-ed a fair amount over the years, but not much anymore because we stopped eating meat 7 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Do you hire professionals to clean your windows?
> 
> My husband and I didn't get married until our late 20s so he looked after himself pretty well by then. He BBQ-ed a fair amount over the years, but not much anymore because we stopped eating meat 7 years ago.


No I clean the insides of my windows , and hubs cleans the outside with a long pole for the upstairs...

Hubs and I didn't marry until we were in our 40's...(second marriages)... he'd always just eaten anything he could buy from the supermarket he didn't need to cook... or the odd BBQ of a game -bird... ( he'd lived alone for some years after his divorce)

he cooks his own food now he's vegan, but he won't cook mine ...


----------



## Chet

Went fishin'. I'm fortunate to have a state park lake about 10 minutes away so I spend a lot of time there. Being Sunday, there were a lot of people and there was a boat anchored where I had intended going, so I went on farther and did OK. Landed about 1/2 dozen bluegills with one being a keeper but he got tossed back anyway.


----------



## Llynn

Last week I accidentally hit one of the vent pipes from my septic drain field with my tractor belly mower. Today I removed the cap, removed the damaged part of the pipe. installed a  5 inch extension and a new pipe cap.  The repair went smoothly and looks as good as new. Going to have to be more careful with my mowing from  now on.


----------



## wcwbf

got inspired to start spring cleaning last week.  is there an expiration date on that?  do i have to stop spring cleaning once summer gets here.  i could just stop if that's the rule!?  i have a small knee-hole desk (7 drawers). and a plastic, rolling cart.  both were a mish-mash of everything everywhere.  i bet i found batteries in at least 3 different drawers.


----------



## Furryanimal

First day for eating indoors in Wales so I went out for breakfast...and ate indoors.
Noticed two people who preferred to sit outdoors....
and went into Vision Express to get new nose pads fitted to my specs.One had split.
Minor repairs are free.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> First day for eating indoors in Wales so I went out for breakfast...and ate indoors.
> Noticed two people who preferred to sit outdoors....
> and went into Vision Express to get new nose pads fitted to my specs.One had split.
> Minor repairs are free.


for the first time ever I bought Specs online, very wary about it..and now I'm getting more worried because it's been a month and not a word from them, so I might call them, and see what's happening.

Today finally a gift I bought for O/H's birthday which was at the beginning of the month has finally arrived... It's not from Amazon.. I bought it from a craftsman in Bulgaria.. who made it to order, so I'm hoping *h* is going to like it...


----------



## hollydolly

I rang the specs place, they gave me all sorts of excuses, that the frames had just arrived and they were getting ready to insert the lenses.. but they couldn't tell me how long that would take. Rubbish service tbh... considering they were supposed to be ready in 7-10 days... 

Then I rang my pensions provider...the biggest provider in the UK.. and all their lines are down... * jeez*.... ..how the heck can that be ?


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Then I rang my pensions provider...the biggest provider in the UK.. and all their lines are down... * jeez*.... ..how the heck can that be ?


*Maybe they were hacked? *


----------



## Pappy

Getting my hearing aids adjusted today. Need fine tuning. Not much else planned later on. I really should trim my palm trees as they are getting real scraggly.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hopefully get some sleep.  Been up all night and just not ready to pass out.


----------



## MickaC

I'm doing the great outdoors, as usual, so GREAT to be outside.
Got another raised bed set up yesterday.....this spot is taking a bit of time, having to move, relocate some of my treasures.
Hopefully to do today.......mow backyard.....have leaves bagged up.....so will be using those and grass clippings for the bottom of the bed.
Then get filled with top soil and manure and some miracle grow to lighten up the soil.
Round up another smaller section of grass at the end of where i set the raised beds last year.....poor piece of ground anyway.
Micki won't be real happy about that.....against the north fence.....she won't get her view of the happenings at the neighbours there......she'll get over it in a few years. .
What was going to be another dry week..... now filled with rain starting Wednesday, for most of the week.....we do need rain very bad......
So will try and get as much done as possible.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I'm doing the great outdoors, as usual, so GREAT to be outside.
> Got another raised bed set up yesterday.....this spot is taking a bit of time, having to move, relocate some of my treasures.
> Hopefully to do today.......mow backyard.....have leaves bagged up.....so will be using those and grass clippings for the bottom of the bed.
> Then get filled with top soil and manure and some miracle grow to lighten up the soil.
> Round up another smaller section of grass at the end of where i set the raised beds last year.....poor piece of ground anyway.
> Micki won't be real happy about that.....against the north fence.....she won't get her view of the happenings at the neighbours there......she'll get over it in a few years. .
> What was going to be another dry week..... now filled with rain starting Wednesday, for most of the week.....we do need rain very bad......
> So will try and get as much done as possible.


You can have some of our rain if you like.. we've had rain solidly for 3 days and forecast for the rest of this week too... this time last May we were in the middle of a heatwave


----------



## Sliverfox

Laundry,,  hung out  the sheets.
Keeping pup amused,,  fix lunch,,.
 Thinking  chicken & biscuits, fresh asparagus.


Maybe get  some  weeds  cut  down,, check out  peony & iris.


----------



## Pepper

Bogged down by ordinary chores piled up.  If I don't get to it today there's always

— *To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow*,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death.
Out, out, brief candle!
Life is but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury
Signifying nothing.

Okay.  Guess that strikes of procrastination.


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> I think my father, who went through the entirety of the war in the Pacific (as U.S. Army, Sgt.), was always quite happy to have tanks around, Boots and tanks on the ground as things got ugly in the Marshalls, Russells, Solomons, Gilberts, etc  Their presence probably saved his hide a number of times.


My husband was one of the guys who walked behind the tanks, protecting the tanks and occasionally got rides on the tanks as all the tank support guys did. Until, of course, the tank got hit and they learned to fly without benefit a plane or parachute.  

Course his “flight” earned him a trip on a plane and short rest in HawaiI.  . So yup, keep your boots on the ground.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> No I clean the insides of my windows , and hubs cleans the outside with a long pole for the upstairs...
> 
> Hubs and I didn't marry until we were in our 40's...(second marriages)... he'd always just eaten anything he could buy from the supermarket he didn't need to cook... or the odd BBQ of a game -bird... ( he'd lived alone for some years after his divorce)
> 
> he cooks his own food now he's vegan, but he won't cook mine ...


You guys clean your windows?  Why?  Why would you do this?  I never ever clean a window.  The rain cleans the outside and the inside is hidden by curtains.  I am simply overcome with the horror of it all.


----------



## Aneeda72

Have planted 20 Shasta daisies in the front and 10 annuals that I got for a dollar each at Lowe’s.  Now watering the bed.  Worked some in the back yard, a gardeners work is never done.  Eating lunch soon, mouth is still extremely sore but mastering chewing only on one side.


----------



## hollydolly

Well O/H's belated Birthday gift finally arrived today...

he's not home from work yet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed he'll like this... he's very hard to buy for... I mean ..VERY>. with a capital  *VERY *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well O/H's belated Birthday gift finally arrived today...
> 
> he's not home from work yet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed he'll like this... he's very hard to buy for... I mean ..VERY>. with a capital  *VERY *


What did you get him?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Stopped for a latte at our local coffeeshop... they are open for in-shop dining for the first time in over a year!  Now if the library will re-open the stacks for browsing again, I shall have nothing else to wish for ;-P


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> What did you get him?


I bought him a  hand made leather holder which attaches to his belt, with his initial engraved on it.. for his  electronic Vaping pipe....to prevent him carrying it in his hand or pocket  everywhere he goes

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/745...-AtvkYPWW&eaid=876758733374&x_eaid=f26b029177








Ooops sorry that's HUGE


----------



## Buckeye

Busy day - filed my Federal and State Income Taxes on line, then got my paper work together and went to the local office to get new title, registration and tags for my car.  (We have to do that when we move from one state to another..)  

Next, I spray painted an old patio table to match the new patio chairs. 

Lastly, got a little device that sticks to the inside of my windshield that allows me to bypass the toll booths on the Florida toll roads (and there are a lot of them).  Then had to go online to register it with the SunPass people, and tell them how to take my money.

I'm done being productive for the day.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early walk around 6:45,was 56 wearing shorts/shirt/warm henley pullover
I called Canopy of Neighbors members as I usually do to see how they were doing
Afterwards,my mid morning walk,strolled over to my close friendsMarcia&Dave's house,nobody was home but I have a key.When I walked into living room,my 'buddy boy'Aker wasn't there,figured he was upstairs lying on M&D's bed which he likes to do.I called his name,nothing until I lifted the lid to his treat jar,he raced down the stairs wagging his tail
It was a beautiful morning,we went on a 3 block walk,he was content sniffing grass/flowers.When we came back,he raced to his water bowl,waited for a treat,he laid down on the rug with sun coming thru the window,sighed.
This afternoon,after lunch&nap,sat outside in our community garden with couple other residents


----------



## hollydolly

Well, he loved it... the birthday present... very taken with the fact that I went to such lengths to have it handmade.. and inscribed...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I bought him a  hand made leather holder which attaches to his belt, with his initial engraved on it.. for his  electronic Vaping pipe....to prevent him carrying it in his hand or pocket  everywhere he goes
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/745...-AtvkYPWW&eaid=876758733374&x_eaid=f26b029177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops sorry that's HUGE


Very specialized - a perfect gift for just the right person!  How nice that he appreciated your efforts!


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent the morning in the shop working on angel ornaments. Wolfed down a ham and cheese sandwich around noon  and then hit the road to chase trains (i.e., ride to a place where the chances of seeing and photographing trains is high).  Found two lines shunting cars back and forth between each other and hung around for a half hour or so getting photos with the new (backup) camera.







Rode back home and fixed Parmesan Chicken for dinner. With dinner over and dishes done, am settling in to check out the forums and wires for news of the day.


----------



## MarciKS

Buckeye said:


> Busy day - filed my Federal and State Income Taxes on line, then got my paper work together and went to the local office to get new title, registration and tags for my car.  (We have to do that when we move from one state to another..)
> 
> Next, I spray painted an old patio table to match the new patio chairs.
> 
> Lastly, got a little device that sticks to the inside of my windshield that allows me to bypass the toll booths on the Florida toll roads (and there are a lot of them).  Then had to go online to register it with the SunPass people, and tell them how to take my money.
> 
> I'm done being productive for the day.


I too am done being productive. My wash is done. Dishes done. Squirrels fed. Trash out. Now I can just kick back and do whatever. Debating on firing up my video games for a bit. Might watch something on Hulu later. Depends on the weather.


----------



## Jules

That’s a very unique gift!  Well done, @hollydolly .

@StarSong   Do you have a special high temperature oven for doing your pizzas?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> That’s a very unique gift!  Well done, @hollydolly .


Thank you...You won't believe how long it took me to find something unusual that he would really appreciate...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Thank you...You won't believe how long it took me to find something unusual that he would really appreciate...


I believe!  That’s why we quit giving presents to each other.


----------



## RadishRose

Went to our local nursery/garden center for a bag of soil.


----------



## PamfromTx

Well, I went to several stores looking for a fly swatter.  No one had one!   There's been a pesky fly inside and neither hubby nor I can 'get' it.  Driving us nuts.  Addendum:  I think the fly flew out whilst the door was open as we can't find it.




Picked up two prescriptions at Walgreen's.

Mailed off two greeting cards with some $$$.   One for the graduate and the other for his brother who will celebrate his 17th birthday on the 20th.  

I have the triplet g-nieces birthday this month as well ... plus their daddy (my nephew).  May will be an expensive month.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> Well, I went to several stores looking for a fly swatter.  No one had one!   There's been a pesky fly inside and neither hubby nor I can 'get' it.  Driving us nuts.  Addendum:  I think the fly flew out whilst the door was open as we can't find it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165519
> 
> Picked up two prescriptions at Walgreen's.
> 
> Mailed off two greeting cards with some $$$.   One for the graduate and the other for his brother who will celebrate his 17th birthday on the 20th.
> 
> I have the triplet g-nieces birthday this month as well ... plus their daddy (my nephew).  May will be an expensive month.


Walgreens sells fly swatters, did you look while you where there?


----------



## MarciKS

Aneeda72 said:


> Walgreens sells fly swatters, did you look while you where there?


Walgreen's has gotten ridiculously expensive. I don't go in there anymore unless I absolutely have to. I don't like their prices and the staff in the pharmacy are rude.


----------



## Furryanimal

Managed to mow a lawn just before a deluge hit!The other one remains unmown


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Walgreens sells fly swatters, did you look while you where there?


Sure did.  Nada


----------



## PamfromTx

Family Dollar, Dollar General. Lowe's, etc.  Zip!


----------



## MickaC

Continuing my project from yesterday.
Sometimes i waste a lot of time due to perfection.....leveling the garden box....does it really matter if i'm a 1/4 inch off.....probably not.....tell my eyes that. 
Still have to relocate some stuff from that corner, and restack some things better to make a bit more room.
I was right......where i sprayed roundup made Micki less than impressed.....she might get over it.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> @StarSong   Do you have a special high temperature oven for doing your pizzas?


My oven goes to 550°F. 

I use two 16" pizza stones (bottom rack and second from the top rack), and preheat for an hour, so it not only gets up to temperature, it stays there when pizzas go in and out.

The pizza goes directly on the bottom stone and it bakes from the air heat of the oven, the contact heat from bottom stone, and the radiant heat from the top stone. 

Took me many years of tinkering to get it just right.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Continuing my project from yesterday.
> Sometimes i waste a lot of time due to perfection.....leveling the garden box....does it really matter if i'm a 1/4 inch off.....probably not.....tell my eyes that.
> Still have to relocate some stuff from that corner, and restack some things better to make a bit more room.
> I was right......where i sprayed roundup made Micki less than impressed.....she might get over it.


 Actually it does matter and I have all my garden boxes and pots leveled.  If they are not leveled then the water pools on the lower end and roots can root while other roots are too dry.  Leveling is very necessary.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> My oven goes to 550°F.
> 
> I use two 16" pizza stones (bottom rack and second from the top rack), and preheat for an hour, so it not only gets up to temperature, it stays there when pizzas go in and out.
> 
> The pizza goes directly on the bottom stone and it bakes from the air heat of the oven, the contact heat from bottom stone, and the radiant heat from the top stone.
> 
> Took me many years of tinkering to get it just right.


I just go to Domino’s or Pizza Hut or another of the million and one pizza places.  I like the super thin crust, like eating pizza off a cracker.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trying to get up off my butt-I am tired this morning


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pecos said:


> It does seem that the effects of those powerful hormone shots may be starting to taper off. I am getting fewer hot flashes and that fatigue is not as bad.
> Who knows, I may get my Mojo back before I turn 79.


Here's hoping this helps get your mojo back, Pecos!


----------



## MarciKS

working.............


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I just go to Domino’s or Pizza Hut or another of the million and one pizza places.  I like the super thin crust, like eating pizza off a cracker.


I get that. 

The thing is, I like making pizza. They're quite inexpensive to make, but more importantly I can control the quality and amount of ingredients. Really good pizzas feature less cheese and toppings, not more. (I weigh my toppings because the tendency leans toward too much, not too little.)

When pizza baking, I usually make a batch of 20-32, depending on whether it's for a big party or if I'm just stocking family freezers.

A 15" cheese pie costs about $1.50 in (good quality) ingredients.  No kidding.  
Add good quality pepperoni or other toppings and it might go up $1.00. 

High profit margins explain why there are so many pizzerias around.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, just got in from getting my 1st covid shot at the grocery, then got ALL my hairs cut, down to 1/2 inch....all set till august I think....now for a nap, then see if I want to tackle the laundry today or wait till tomorrow....so see ya later!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Went grocery shopping, parking lot and store fairly empty, risked my life  as I did not wear a mask.  Pickles were on sale and the ones I wanted were sold out or not stocked so had to get a different brand.  Life is so hard.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I wasn't going to go out  because the forecast was for heavy rain and thunderstorms... and as it hadn't rained I thought this is a good time to go pick up my prescription.. get my hair cut.. get beautified at the salon, and pick up a few groceries..

Well I managed all of those things.. had to drive to the next county to get my hair cut... but it's not too far...but when I came out of the beauty  salon, it was pouring . I momentarily wondered if I should get my nails done, and then decided against it, because even tho' we opened up as a country partly yesterday.. they govt are saying the Indian Variant cases have quadrupled overnight, and many things re-opened yesterday may have to close again .... ..I haven't even been to anything yet that;s  been closed for months and re-opened yesterday ...

Anyway did everything I set out to do the rain stopped, and I went into a dept store and bought myself a new jacket.. plain  Black pea style jacket

..picked up the groceries.. not in a supermarket I particularly like but it was there in that far away town so I collected a few things... then drove home..

... only just realised that the main thing I went out for this morning ( the prescription)...was the one thing I forgot... 

ETA now it's torrential rain with lightening and thunder


----------



## Furryanimal

evening-binge watching 
‘The Pact’ a new BBC drama filmed in my area...


----------



## hollydolly

My new haircut today...after 8 months...


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk about 6:45,temp was 59,another beautiful sunny day  in the forecast.After breakfast,I walked down my street to bus stop took bus to Target. I was looking for a new mattress pad which I did find.I was talking with one of the employees,Carol who I've known over the years. She informed me as of tomorrow,I no longer had to wear a mask inside the store,good to know.
On my  daily walks,I take my mask with me,but don't wear it unless I'm coming back in my apt building- one of the rules
After lunch&short nap,I took my next door neighbor,Pat outside with me as we sat in our community garden in the back,3 other residents were there.It  was nice just to sit with them on a beautiful,warm cloudless day,she thanked me for bringing her outside. She doesn't get out much


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My new haircut today...after 8 months...


Beautiful!


----------



## StarSong

Watching the grands after they got out of school (only 2-1/2 hours for in-person classes).  Love having them around!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually it does matter and I have all my garden boxes and pots leveled.  If they are not leveled then the water pools on the lower end and roots can root while other roots are too dry.  Leveling is very necessary.


Aneeda.......yes.....leveling is important......my attempt in trying to be funny......failed.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you....


----------



## Sliverfox

Got some weed whacking  done this morning.

Rode along with  hubby to   pick up a bumper.
Get home & its the wrong one,,,,,,AND we had the old one with us..
He should have lugged the old one inside,,,hindsight equal kick in butt.


----------



## MickaC

Took my girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment, summer cut, she's always a happy girl after getting all pretty.
Did the grocery thing today......should have not......i've been noticing some price increases in the last while.
Today.....combination of what i needed, either was higher prices and not on sale.....except coffee, 22.6 oz size, on sale for 10.00, only a dollar saving, not too long ago, sale price was 6.99.
As far as the rest of it.....higher prices.
Becoming very sad.


----------



## Pappy

Took my 5:30 walk, had breakfast and then trimmed my front yard palm trees. Tonight we went to Cracker Barrel for supper.


----------



## katlupe

Doing laundry this morning and then later this afternoon I have my dental appointment. X-rays.


----------



## Pappy

Promised the little woman to take her to Bed, Bath and Beyond this morning. She’s got a $250 gift card that’s burning a hole in her pocket. How knows, maybe I’ll get a goodie too.


----------



## PamfromTx

For those who pray, please keep me in your prayers; I have an appointment today at 2:15 p.m. to see the Endocrinologist about my thyroid.  Last time they did biopsies and they came out clear.  Thank you!


----------



## StarSong

Over the past few months all our local BB&Bs have closed down, @Pappy.  Word to the wise - your wife may want to live it up there while she can - and to spend the full gift card ASAP.


----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> For those who pray, please keep me in your prayers; I have an appointment today at 2:15 p.m. to see the Endocrinologist about my thyroid.  Last time they did biopsies and they came out clear.  Thank you!


Wishing for the best results for you @PamfromTx 
Sending my version of prayer


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> For those who pray, please keep me in your prayers; I have an appointment today at 2:15 p.m. to see the Endocrinologist about my thyroid.  Last time they did biopsies and they came out clear.  Thank you!


You got it.........prayers right now for a good result.


----------



## StarSong

Keeping a good thought for you, @PamfromTx.  Please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> For those who pray, please keep me in your prayers; I have an appointment today at 2:15 p.m. to see the Endocrinologist about my thyroid.  Last time they did biopsies and they came out clear.  Thank you!


@PamfromTx i have this issue as well.  I get a biopsies every other year and ultrasound every year.  I HATE this test.  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## MarciKS

Working...


----------



## Aneeda72

Since the gardens are now mostly done resumed my early morning long walk today.  55 degrees, light sweater was fine.  I noticed a neighbor had started on his wooden fence that he decided to put in front of the property line old block fence which his dog could jump.

.  The block fence, built in 1955, promptly fell down in the neighbors yard.  Oh, well, .


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> @PamfromTx i have this issue as well.  I get a biopsies every other year and ultrasound every year.  I HATE this test.  I hope everything goes well for you.


Well, I am to stay put.  Having nasty weather.  Tornado watch right now.  Raining cats and dogs.

You mean to tell me that I took a bath for nothing.  All dressed up and no place to go.

Called the Endocrinologist's office, doctor will call me instead.

Lordy.  It's pitch black out.

Lost our electricity.   Hail is expected.

What a day.  But, I am alive.


----------



## Buckeye

Taking my SO to have an MRI on her brain.  Our PCP ordered it.  Then, if she feels up to it, we'll head for a big mall that isn't too far away from the medical facility.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> Over the past few months all our local BB&Bs have closed down, @Pappy.  Word to the wise - your wife may want to live it up there while she can - and to spend the full gift card ASAP.


Thanks StarSong. I heard they are in trouble.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> Well, I am to stay put.  Having nasty weather.  Tornado watch right now.  Raining cats and dogs.
> 
> You mean to tell me that I took a bath for nothing.  All dressed up and no place to go.
> 
> Called the Endocrinologist's office, doctor will call me instead.
> 
> Lordy.  It's pitch black out.
> 
> Lost our electricity.   Hail is expected.
> 
> What a day.  But, I am alive.


Stay safe, @PamfromTx !!


----------



## Pecos

Today I am taking my lovely lady out to a nice birthday lunch at an outdoor restaurant. She is now 71 and I do like to show her off. We never did figure out what she would like for a gift, so I guess that some sustained hugging, lunch and flowers will have to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Been out, it 's been a beautiful sunny day although rain is forecast to start shortly (5pm)... went to fetch my prescription.then daughter and I went out and had a coffee..sitting out in the sun, then picked up a few groceries on the way back using my Vouchers, and the £49 bill cost me just £4... and change!!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my long walk this morning at 8:30,I went 7 blocks to Walgreens,got a bx of disposable masks,tried of wearing my other ones.I walked a block back thru my church parking lot saw 2 of our maintance men,Jeff{always give him a hug},Austin, talking for couple of minutes.A staff member,Sawrie{Austin's mom} who is our director of development was coming towards us,gave her a hug for the 1st time in over a yr.She said'Oh,I've missed your hugs'.We were talking about the reopening of our church FINALLY on June 6th what that will be like.
I continued on my walk,1 more block to local grocery store,Price Rite,bought couple of items,then walked home.When I got home,I iced my knee since it was a bit sore.I didn't take my afternoon walk considering I had my exercise of the day,it was a bit humid outside,there's always tomorrow


----------



## Aneeda72

Apparently I am babysitting my neighbors dog who has again escaped from his yard.   Followed me home so he is tied up in the backyard, with my husband who is not tied up, and both of them are sitting on their asses doing nothing.  Life in the hood


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Thanks StarSong. I heard they are in trouble.


I guess it’s true. Lots of empty shelves which is unusual forBBB.


----------



## Keesha

We went for two interesting walks today to explore. My husband was happy to meet other fishing enthusiasts and get some tips. One person my husband met today while getting propane just happened to know some family members and friends of his. Later we looked at some nice boats including a catamaran. There were some really cute wood carvings too.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Keesha said:


> We went for two interesting walks today to explore. My husband was happy to meet other fishing enthusiasts and get some tips. One person my husband met today while getting propane just happened to know some family members and friends of his. Later we looked at some nice boats including a catamaran. There were some really cute wood carvings too.
> View attachment 165802
> 
> View attachment 165803


@Keesha are you in an area with very large tide changes ?   When we lived in York, Maine the tide was 10 feet (I think?  Been a long time).


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Today I am taking my lovely lady out to a nice birthday lunch at an outdoor restaurant. She is now 71 and I do like to show her off. We never did figure out what she would like for a gift, so I guess that some sustained hugging, lunch and flowers will have to do.


It was a beautiful day and we had a nice shady table neat the pool. Unfortunately, our eyes were much bigger than our tummies and we brought home enough food for two more meals each. We will not do that again. The food was great and the quiet atmosphere was rather romantic.


----------



## Keesha

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Keesha are you in an area with very large tide changes ?   When we lived in York, Maine the tide was 10 feet (I think?  Been a long time).


Not really but we are about 2 1/2 hours away from the worlds biggest tides in the Bay of Fundy. One day, once this pandemic settles some, we want to visit Maine. It’s always been a state that interests me.


----------



## fmdog44

Worked on my TV and it still does not work so I went online and found a few places to donate it. One site donatetown.org looks good so I am going to gather up a bunch of goodies I never used or hardly ever used and give it away.


----------



## Pecos

Keesha said:


> Not really but we are about 2 1/2 hours away from the worlds biggest tides in the Bay of Fundy. One day, once this pandemic settles some, we want to visit Maine. It’s always been a state that interests me.


We hiked in that area years ago, and the difference between high tide and low tide was astounding to me.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pecos said:


> We hiked in that area years ago, and the difference between high tide and low tide was astounding to me.


And when the tide goes out, it doesn’t mess around! It’s like *whoooosh*


----------



## Keesha

Pecos said:


> We hiked in that area years ago, and the difference between high tide and low tide was astounding to me.


That must have been wonderful.


Well with 100 billion tons of water twice a day, it should be spectacular. 

Here’s a time lapse video of the 46.5 foot tide in the Bay of Fundy 













Biggest tide change is about 17 metres which is about the height of a 5 story building. On a flood tide, 160 billion tons of water flows into the Bay of Fundy; more than 4 times the estimated combined flow of all the worlds fresh water rivers during the same 6 hour interval. 

It’s impressive !


----------



## Sliverfox

Went to Walmart ,  got most of  shopping list bought . 
Once food was in car went back  in to buy  plants  for graves.

Another  trip with hubby to return the bumper,, they had ordered the wrong year!

Suppose to have the correct one  tomorrow,, curious to see  what this one will cost.
We have  credit with them due to the mix up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Slept a good deal of the day--I really needed it, I had gotten giddy from lack of sleep.  Took doggie for a walk.  Removed all the coverings from the AC unit and tested it to see how it's working now and it's still working well.  I turned it off because it didn't get overly hot in here and not a lot of humidity today.  I'm prepared now though!


----------



## jujube

Babysitting tonight.  One hour in and I'm exhausted. Good thing bedtime's in half an hour.  Mine, at least.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came in from a mask free walk through my apartment building.  Because I could. It was great*


----------



## Tish

Raking up leaves while the wind stays away.


----------



## mellowyellow

Thursday - not very exciting, just my weekly shopping day.  I don't do my daily walk on Thursdays, because I make sure I get a good walk doing grocery shopping instead.   So I park the car a long way from the entry (all uphill) then a good walk to one end of the mall to one supermarket, get a trolley full and take it back to the car and unload.  Back again to the other end of the mall to another supermarket which has better meat (to buy my lamb cutlets and Scotch fillet steak) and special things the other supermarket doesn't have.  Then back to the car to unload again and home.  Very mundane but grateful I can do this when so many can't.  I forgot to mention that it wouldn't be possible without my two hip replacements, one in 2017 and the other in 2019.  Without new hips, I would be still hobbling around.


----------



## Pappy

Today, specials go on sale at our grocery store. Need to get a few things to add to our stock pile. Later, we will go out for lunch or dinner. It’s cloudy, rainy and very windy here today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its  a sunny  day , 57 this morning.

Plan on  doing some  more weed whacking, the blue berries need  some  knocked  down.

Hopefully,, I 'll get a great & good idea what to fix  for lunch while out side.

This afternoon  another trip  to pick up the correct truck bumper.
We go past a mall,, would ask hubby  to drop me off,,,but afraid he will forget to pick me up  on return trip.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I have a hair appointment. Don't really have my day planned out today. Just coffee for now.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast day today..forecast for rain again later.I'm not going anywhere today.. been out the last 2 days and of course I go at it like a gold medal runner, full of energy, and then I  always suffer for it the day or 2 after.. so I'm staying in to rest today.. and just do the everlovin' chores...


----------



## Aneeda72

Still laughing on the “joke” I played on my daughter.  Sent her a picture of her dad and the neighbors dog with the words, trying again?.  Of course, she thought I’d bought a new poodle, as he’s a poodle mix.  She knows we can’t handle two dogs.  After several hours she finally  texted “surprised you got another one”.  

Could ”hear” her disapproval coming through loud and clear.  

Texted back. “You think you’re surprised; imagine my neighbor’s surprise when he read my note that I had his dog.”  

Dog back home, daughter relieved, and I am still laughing


----------



## AnnieA

Driving!  Well...parked at the moment.   Nine days out from surgery, all stitches are out and I have no rotator cuff restrictions!  Dr said listen to what pain level tells me. Ordered four weeks of PT but said I'll likely meet their goals quicker than that.

Headed to my sister's to rest before her daughter's - precious niece-- graduation tonight. She's got honors a mile long and scholarships to cover college,  housing and a semester abroad.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:50,it was 65 already,birdies were chirping about
After breakfast,I washed both kitchen/bathroom floors with SpicnSpan
My mid morning walk ,went 3 blocks to local co-op bought a couple of items.
Its been another beautiful,warm day here in Buffalo,a bit humid decided not to go on afternoon walk,I've been sitting in my living room with the fan on reading papers


----------



## Tish

Attacking the paths.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:45 it was 70 with a light breeze
This morning as usual going with friend,Thora  our weekly trip to local grocery store,TOPS
This afternoon,I'm having lunch with my friend&church choir member,Val at her new apt.She recently lost her husband,Fred who was a wonderful guy.I got to know him when we were members of our church mission trip  team that was sent to small gulf coast town D'Iberville,Miss in 2006.We were there for a week helping local residents after the damage caused by Hurricanes Katrina and Rita


----------



## MickaC

A few things needed at the grocery store......very few.....still trying to get over the receipt shock from last week.
Getting refills on some meds.....mail.
And......
Going to be pouting just like i did yesterday.
Our great weather ended......Wednesday.....sunny, 27......yesterday gloomy.....few drops of rain and a big 6 degrees.
Today the same.
Will do my usual cleaning chores and back to pouting.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I tore apart my little card table turned computer station to replace the worn table covering.

Naturally, the dust bunnies had to come out and see what all the commotion was about. 







Now I need to get cleaned up and make a grocery run before it gets too hot.


----------



## JonDouglas

Having spent most of  yesterday on the motorcycle making a spring pilgrimage to the haunted Hoosac Tunnel ( a train chasing thing), today is a stay-at-home, do chores type of day, including workshop time and a trip to the supermarket.  Having miraculously recovered a disastrous, burned-pot, chicken dish by pure luck yesterday, ingredients are needed to make it again and put it into the meal rotation, this time without the burned food in the bottom of the pot.  Today's kitchen prep will be beef and noodles for tonight's dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Well for the 3rd day we have high winds and rain and cold , so I've stayed home.

DD has been concerned about her middle Dog that occasionally she's seen certain things happening to him, that's she's observed in older  dogs she's had who have died in recent years  , so as he's 12 years old now, and none of her labradoodles have got past 13, she took him to the Vet and had tests on him.. transpires he's fit as a fiddle..slightly enlarged liver which she knew about,  but that's to be expected at his age, but otherwise he's fit and and healthy..

She took him for a walk along the riverside before heading home, he's so active he loves to run, but the gale force winds were blowing him everywhere...


----------



## Sliverfox

House needs  cleaned,, hope to tackle it  today.

We got the correct bumper for truck,,it's so shiny.
Told hubby after that is on you will want to repaint the truck.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I tore apart my little card table turned computer station to replace the worn table covering.
> 
> Naturally, the dust bunnies had to come out and see what all the commotion was about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get cleaned up and make a grocery run before it gets too hot.


Back from the local Wegman's.

While I was shopping someone scraped my car and left a series of white scratches 6' long on the passenger side of my vehicle.

My vehicle is a 2012 and I can buff out most of the damage.

My complaint is that the person responsible didn't leave a note with contact information.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Naturally, the dust bunnies had to come out and see what all the commotion was about.


Haha!  Love this!  My dust bunnies are pretty nosy, too!


----------



## StarSong

Mostly relaxing day planned after a physically and emotionally stressful couple of days.  A dear, dear friend who lives several hours away was in extreme crisis and desperately needed help so hubby and I rented a hotel room nearby and got everything sorted.


----------



## Pappy

Need to gas up the car and wife wants to go to Target.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Mostly relaxing day planned after a physically and emotionally stressful couple of days.  A dear, dear friend who lives several hours away was in extreme crisis and desperately needed help so hubby and I rented a hotel room nearby and got everything sorted.


you're the kind of friends everyone needs....


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> you're the kind of friends everyone needs....


Thank you.  That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## Pecos

I got my early morning chores done and took a walk where I ran into my two feisty 85 year old lady friends (Sarah and Joanna) and their dogs Micky and Amber, These two are real characters and always liven up the morning. I logged a little over 5000 steps, before I decided to head home because it is starting to get hot. I am shooting for 10,000 steps a day with some strength building exercises on top of that. Our temps are going up to about 97F to 99F next week, and with our humidity the heat index will be well above 100F.

I have no date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner because we decided to change from Field Day Friday to doing our weekly cleanup on Tuesdays. I am going to call it "Titivation Tuesday" from now on. I was starting to hate Fridays anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I got my early morning chores done and took a walk where I ran into my two feisty 85 year old lady friends (Sarah and Joanna) and their dogs Micky and Amber, These two are real characters and always liven up the morning. I logged a little over 5000 steps, before I decided to head home because it is starting to get hot. I am shooting for 10,000 steps a day with some strength building exercises on top of that. Our temps are going up to about 97F to 99F next week, and with our humidity the heat index will be well above 100F.
> 
> *I have no date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner *because we decided to change from Field Day Friday to doing our weekly cleanup on Tuesdays. I am going to call it "Titivation Tuesday" from now on. I was starting to hate Fridays anyway.


What colour is your Sally ?...mine is red...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Weather is pretty awful, so it's inside work today.
Started to clean and paint the "glory hole" (junk cupboard) after a quick vacuum round.  I've got a Miele washing machine, but I stick to 'Henry' vacuum cleaners.    Forecast for tomorrow is much better, but it will still be redecorating work for us.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> What colour is your Sally ?...mine is red...


Mine is silver-grey, and quite lovely except that she is a bit demanding.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Weather is pretty awful, so it's inside work today.
> Started to clean and paint the "glory hole" (junk cupboard) after a quick vacuum round.  I've got a Miele washing machine, but I stick to 'Henry' vacuum cleaners.    Forecast for tomorrow is much better, but it will still be redecorating work for us.


I hate Henry Vac's... they just don't pick up well enough on all surfaces..

Treat yourself to a Miele Cat & Dog if you have animals....even tho' we don't have animals now, it's great for picking up hair ...


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> I am going to call it "Titivation Tuesday" from now on. I was starting to hate Fridays anyway.


Had to look up "titivation" - don't think I've ever heard the word before!


----------



## JonDouglas

*The plan for today is to ride some roads that fit an old goat like me*. The road should be a mix of gravel, sand and dirt.  It should have hills, twists and turns.   Potholes and ruts are good but not as deep as 1 ft., please.  Some flat and relatively smooth portions are welcomed. A little mud and slime is OK but just not on the steep, winding portions.  A few scattered homes along the way is good in case you get into trouble and cell coverage is bad.  The road should be well-shaded, if not like a forest tunnel, to stay cool.  It will challenge the old riding skills, but only a little.  The road will look like this:






Such places remind me of _Green Mansions_. They make me smile and assuage the things that hurt.


----------



## Della

Our yard has been beset by rabbits this year, early in the morning it's like "Night of the Lepus," out there.
It wouldn't be so bad, but they get in our fenced in backyard and make their baby bunny nests where our dachshund hangs out.  As Loretta Lynn said in "Coal Miner's Daughter"  "No more sense ne'er a rabbit."

So our project the last two days has been to trim all the weeds around the fence and then spray the perimeter with rabbit repellent which is actually fox urine.  I have to do that part because I have old shoes that can be thrown away when we get done.  It's hard work but it does make a change.


----------



## Liberty

Just sitting here deciding what I'll get done today...its rainy outside so guess that means the inevitable cleaning of 
something inside I've been putting off for centuries...lol.  You'all have a good one now!


----------



## Pappy

Setting up my dehumidifier in my Florida room. Changing my refrigerator filter and later, going for coffee and pick up a couple things at the store.


----------



## katlupe

It is a gloomy looking day so far. I plan on just doing a bit of house cleaning today.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  this morning ,, I'm undecided  as what to do today.

I really need to dust everything in this  house.
Does anyone else hate to dust?

Hubby is out  in the wood pile,, I thought he would want to go to a flea market today.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> So far  this morning ,, I'm undecided  as what to do today.
> 
> I really need to dust everything in this  house.
> Does anyone else hate to dust?
> 
> Hubby is out  in the wood pile,, I thought he would want to go to a flea market today.


I don't hate dusting..I don't have lots of little ornaments to get around, everything is quite large so it's easy to reach around corners, and up high  on pictures and everywhere  with my long handled dusters...

It's miserable here too.. threatening to rain, and grim. It's a shame because it's the first weekend of our semi  re-opening as a country, and I'm sure plenty people will be taking advantage of restaurants and museums et al.. but not for us on a day like this.

I've done all my chores this morning, and o/h has gone to collect his stuff from the cleaners, and get some new keys cut for the barn.

he lost a  back tooth yesterday, I told him to find an  emergency dentist, but he's kicking his heels about it, so as he won't be warned that he might be in agony by next week while he's at work.. there's nothing more I can say!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

So far, I've cleaned up the breakfast dishes, filled the ice bin, and damp mopped the kitchen floor. 

Next on the list is to clean the bathroom. 

Then I need to clean myself and tote a few things down to the recycling room in the basement.

It may sound silly but it makes me feel good when the things I leave in the basement disappear before trash day. 

It's comforting for me to know that there are a few kindred spirits close by.


----------



## Aneeda72

I need to dust but not till I’ve finished working in the garden so, hmmm, maybe in September


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> I really need to dust everything in this house.
> Does anyone else hate to dust?





hollydolly said:


> I don't hate dusting..I don't have lots of little ornaments to get around, everything is quite large so it's easy to reach around corners, and up high on pictures and everywhere with my long handled dusters...



I hate dusting around wine glasses and other delicate crystal. Every (non-pandemic) late November,  Hubby and I team up to remove everything from my crystal and display cabinets for a thorough wash, dry and polish, plus clean the shelves, then put things back in preparation for holiday party season.  Takes 4-5 hours to do all the cabinets but it's worth it to see the sparkle!

You are all so impressively ambitious today.  I'll let you know if your condition proves to be contagious...


----------



## Jules

Sliverfox said:


> Does anyone else hate to dust?



I sure do.  Lately FB photos for beautiful rooms have been popping on my feed and all I can do is think of the the dusting that would be required.  



Aunt Bea said:


> filled the ice bin


Ice bin?  

Now that I’ve mentioned my dislike of dusting, that and some vacuuming are on for today.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> I sure do.  Lately FB photos for beautiful rooms have been popping on my feed and all I can do is think of the the dusting that would be required.


Over the years I've been to parties at large, lovely homes filled with all manner of beautiful collections.  I think to myself, "It's a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to clean here..."


----------



## MarciKS

Having coffee...worked on my resume for my work at home plans. Might do some gaming in a bit.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I found the old (70’s?) BBC “Duchess of Duke Street” series with Gemma Jones.  I’m having a ball watching it.  I forgot what a pistol she is hahaha.  She’s like Eliza Doolittle with Lady Violet (Downton Abbey) verbal zingers


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I found the old (70’s?) BBC “Duchess of Duke Street” series with Gemma Jones.  I’m having a ball watching it.  I forgot what a pistol she is hahaha.  She’s like Eliza Doolittle with Lady Violet (Downton Abbey) verbal zingers


I used to love Duchess of Duke street.. but Upstairs Downstairs was much better, and we've got re-runs at the moment on TV..I catch one occasionally..


----------



## JonDouglas

I got lucky this afternoon and scored some smoked, center cut pork chops. Riding in the general vicinity of a local sausage maker out in the western part of the state, I stopped on the odd chance they'd have some and they did.  Their smoked, home-made pork products (e.g., brats, andouille sausage, kielbasa, chops, bacon, etc.) usually sell out fast.  IMHO, the  secret for succulent, melt-in-your-mouth, smoked chops where your taste buds think they've died and gone to heaven is to quickly pan sear or grill both sides and serve with a maple/blueberry compote.


----------



## Keesha

Picked up 14 , 14 inch flower baskets with coconut husk linings for our veranda. 9 of them are now planted with colourful annuals.  The rest I’ll plant tomorrow as well as the rest of my herbs and vegetables. I’ll take a picture of some of it soon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Working in the garden.  Walked into the house from the back door and SURPRISE, there is a little three year old girl in my living room.  What the heck?  Who?

*My youngest 3 year old great granddaughter is standing in my living room.*

SURPRISE, .  Daughter drove up from Texas and will be here for four days.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72   Best weekend ever!


----------



## MarciKS

i'll be back


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MarciKS said:


> i'll be back


Great pic, @MarciKS !


----------



## MarciKS

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great pic, @MarciKS !


LOL I posted in the wrong thread. I'm making dinner now. Must have been the overwhelming hunger that caused my faux pas. LOL!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Working in the garden.  Walked into the house from the back door and SURPRISE, there is a little three year old girl in my living room.  What the heck?  Who?
> 
> *My youngest 3 year old great granddaughter is standing in my living room.*
> 
> SURPRISE, . Daughter drove up from Texas and will be here for four days.


ENJOY....ENJOY.....ENJOY.


----------



## Llynn

I spent the afternoon cutting and burning brush in my woods. Finished off by using a stick to cook a polish dog over the coals of the fire. Hot dog and Guinness in the twilight. Nice way to end the day.


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda72 , just exactly what you needed.. have a wonderful few days


----------



## Aneeda72

I was in shock yesterday.  For a second I thought one of my neighbors grandchildren had wandered into the wrong house.  Could not believe my eyes, that baby girl was in my house.  I told my daughter I thought she had sent her via Amazon.  . 

This morning I am still not sure it’s true .  I have been so sad since Mother’s Day, not seeing my daughter.  This is so great!!  I wanted her to stay with us but she said she didn’t like me sleeping on the sofa bed.  So she got a hotel room.  Her husband stayed home with their dogs.  I actually think she just wants some mommy and baby time.

We talked and talked and talked.  Took a couple of walks around the hood so little one could get some energy out.  Discussed if we should sell our money pit house.  Like me, she is not sure cause apartments are so expensive since here.

Today we are going to go see her brothers, they will be so surprised.  Her oldest brother is out of town but back tomorrow.  Then downtown to a large park that has a lake and ducks.  The baby should love this park.  I will try and remember to take the iPad and get pictures of the baby and my boys so I can post them.  So excited, it will be a wonderful day!

Except for the rain, and the cold, as it is raining and cold.  The rain is supposed to stop this morning but cold all day.  Still, it will be fine.


----------



## Pappy

My wife wants to look at new washer and dryer. Don’t know why, because we’ve only had the old set for 13 years…
But seriously, she needs a bigger capacity washer to do larger items like, blankets and spreads. We’ve always had good luck at Lowe’s, so I guess we will start there.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> My wife wants to look at new washer and dryer. Don’t know why, because we’ve only had the old set for 13 years…
> But seriously, she needs a bigger capacity washer to do larger items like, blankets and spreads. We’ve always had good luck at Lowe’s, so I guess we will start there.


Are you planning on a front or top load washer, @Pappy?


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> Are you planning on a front or top load washer, @Pappy?


Undecided Star. I’m for top loader but I think the wife is leaning for front loader.


----------



## JonDouglas

With temps supposed to jump above 90° F today, this is "git er done" around the house day.  The major challenge du jour is relearning a photo editing application that has been recently, significantly updated. Work on that started early this morning.  Taking a break from that, the two cars got washed and waxed, ending with the old, but still loveable, Miata, shown below.







Next up is charity shop work followed by more software relearning.  Lunch will be ham and cheddar on a bun with maple/honey mustard.  Dinner will be easy - a quick searing of pork chops and some pasta salad.  This is one of those days where the nerdy engineer re-emerged to plot out the day like a pilot plots out a cross-country flight.


----------



## MarciKS

Ordering pizza. Gaming. Might do a little work homework. Drinking coffee and thinking about a nice hot bath with epsom salt.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Undecided Star. I’m for top loader but I think the wife is leaning for front loader.


we'd find it difficult  buy Top loaders here they're considered old fashioned, so really  our only option are front loaders.. but tbh, now that I have a back problem, and it hurts to bend down, if I had the option, I would buy a Top Loader...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> we'd find it difficult  buy Top loaders here they're considered old fashioned, so really  our only option are front loaders.. but tbh, now that I have a back problem, and it hurts to bend down, if I had the option, I would buy a Top Loader...


Too bad they don't make top loader dryers too.


----------



## Old Dummy

I'm a bit late, but I finally found the energy to clean the firewood off my porch so I can actually use it. And I planted three 'mater plants, some zooks, and a parsley plant. Started to rain so I'm done for now, but will put lettuce, Swiss chard, and marigolds in the front section.

Over to the right side are perennial oregano and chives.


----------



## Aneeda72

Her royal highness is down for a nap


----------



## Aneeda72

We saw the boys, forgot the iPad for pictures , then we went to the zoo.  Now home, tired great grandmother so why is the not tired 3 year old lying down?


----------



## PamfromTx

I finally got a haircut; feel so light now.   lol


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> I finally got a haircut; feel so light now.   lol


I'll show you mine if you show me yours. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. LOL


c;mon...show pics... both of you... !!


I showed mine the other day....


----------



## Marie5656

I met my nieces for Brunch today, and then went to their house for a visit. Here is me with Furdie the schnauzer


----------



## Chet

I went people watching at the state park today. It's interesting to observe the variation in the human condition. There was old, young, couples, single and handicapped.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. LOL


I'll wait 2 months before I show my haircut.  I think I need a toupee.


----------



## Marie5656

PamfromTx said:


> I'll wait 2 months before I show my haircut.  I think I need a toupee.


Look back a couple posts at my pic with the dog. Brand new haircut. So, showing you all mine.


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> Look back a couple posts at my pic with the dog. Brand new haircut. So, showing you all mine.


this was mine yesterday marie.


----------



## Llynn

Another day of clearing and burning brush in my woods.


----------



## Keesha

Nice hair cut and nice schnauzer Maria. 
I love schnauzers.


----------



## Furryanimal

Being Monday i went to Boswells for breakfast...this week i sampled the Boswells breakfast-one sausage,one fried egg,two rashers of bacon,baked beans and toast.


----------



## hollydolly

Not going anywhere, it's black as night,  thunder & lightening &  torrential rain. I'll stay home in the cosy and dry


----------



## Mr. Ed

swimming at the YMCA, return packages to UPS, seeing an old friend


----------



## Mr. Ed

PamfromTx said:


> am so use to the weather being HOT.


Cannot handle the heat⛄️


----------



## Pappy

Waiting today for people to deliver and set up new washer and dryer. A pair of Samsung units with extra heavy capacity. First ones in, we’re guessing, 14 years.


----------



## Aneeda72

We have had a great deal of rain and the nights have been down to 42 so plants are covered and not working in the garden.  Good thing my daughter came out.  The zoo, yesterday, was great.

There was a HUGE silver back gorilla (8 feet tall at least) with his mate and their little nursing baby.  Mom and baby were in the highest large nest.  Dad looked up, saw them there, climbed up, and kicked them out.  Mom jumped down to the straw on the ground, and curled up in a ball around her baby.

Gosh, I feel like I have finally “met” a relative of first husband.  All the woman were like “did you see what he just did?”  . As if there is a 911 line for spousal abuse of a gorilla.  . Guess we’ve all known men like that.

Today daughter is going to meet up with her daughter and the boyfriend.  Then she will decide what we will do.  I decided not to go as it’s a long drive in heavy traffic.  I don’t like heavy traffic. She saw her older brother and his girlfriend last night.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:40,it was 55 heard birdies chirping
Its my usual Mon calling of Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing,what plans if any for upcoming Memorial Day Holiday weekend
My close friend,Marcia called me,asked if I could come over afterwards,take my 'buddy boy',Aker for a walk,she will be home this afternoon.I told her I was planning to come over anyways for my mid morning walk,she profusely thanked me.The rest of my day maybe another walk,reading NYT,my book


----------



## debodun

I had an ophthalmologist appointment at 9:30 am, so I went grocery shopping early so I would have to do it on the way back with dilated pupils. Saw some empty shelves, especially in the bread aisle. Couldn't get some flavors of soda I like and it was so early the deli wasn't open so I couldn't get cold cuts. Came home after doctor's appointment and mowed the lawn - probably looks like a patchwork with my blurry vision. Other than that, I plan on mostly resting after coming off a 3-day yard sale. Saturday was so busy I didn't get to eat lunch and I was on my feet from 8 am to 4:30 pm. They still hurt a little. It will take a few days to clear off the front porch, but at least I got things up of the lawn and I can take my time doing that.


----------



## Keesha

Walking dogs
Mowing lawn 
Power washing veranda 
Fishing with husband 
Reading 
Eating cake


----------



## StarSong

Baking banana bread to kill off some dying bananas, also starting some whole wheat bread.  Clearing out some things I no longer need and packing them up for donation.  

Also need to do some business type work.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I had an ophthalmologist appointment at 9:30 am, so I went grocery shopping early so I would have to do it on the way back with dilated pupils. Saw some empty shelves, especially in the bread aisle. Couldn't get some flavors of soda I like and it was so early the deli wasn't open so I couldn't get cold cuts. Came home after doctor's appointment and mowed the lawn - probably looks like a patchwork with my blurry vision. Other than that, I plan on mostly resting after coming off a 3-day yard sale. Saturday was so busy I didn't get to eat lunch and I was on my feet from 8 am to 4:30 pm. They still hurt a little. It will take a few days to clear off the front porch, but at least I got things up of the lawn and I can take my time doing that.


You've had a really busy few days... did you manage to sell much at the weekend ?

You deserve a rest now...


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> did you manage to sell much at the weekend ?


The bottom line was $519. But no matter how much I sell, it seems there's always just as much there! I didn't sell anything cloth, the mirror my couisin moved from the attic, the rustic hand-made table or the braided rug.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> The bottom line was $519. But no matter how much I sell, it seems there's always just as much there! I didn't sell anything cloth, the mirror my couisin moved from the attic, the rustic hand-made table or the braided rug.


well it's $500 dollars you didn't have which is one way of looking at it... perhaps there will be another time for the other things..


----------



## Pinky

You put in so much effort @debodun .. and it panned out. $500 profit is really great


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> You put in so much effort and it panned out. $500 profit is really great


That's about 10 times what I usually make on a weekend. I attribute that to people's desire to get out and do something social. They've been cooped up with COVID restrictions so long. It was like the old days when mom was alive and I helped her with her sales - big crowds and about 2/3 of shoppers bought. Plus I advertised it in as many free ways as I thought. I put up notices in the convenience store, post office, laundromat and bank, plus what I did online with FB, Craig's List and other local selling sites. 

I think people don't buy cloth or upholstered items because they fear ectoparasites might be in them.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing....


----------



## Pecos

I went on an early morning walk while it was still cool. We are going to hit 93F today with humidity to match, so I will probably have to substitute a ride on my recumbent bike for another walk. I have also my normal morning chores and helped my wife get a jump on our weekly house cleaning day tomorrow. 

Otherwise I will "stay home, out of the bars, and off the streets" to quote an old Master Chief that I once worked for.


----------



## Lakeland living

5 roots pulled down my hill, nicer view with the old dying trees out of the way. That was it for today.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Baking banana bread to kill off some dying bananas, also starting some whole wheat bread.  Clearing out some things I no longer need and packing them up for donation.
> 
> Also need to do some business type work.


To kill off some dying bananas. 
You violent person you.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Another YouTube/Netflix day!.........!


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Another YouTube/Netflix day!.........!


Same here.. not quite storming yet, but looks like it's not far off...


----------



## Pappy

Delivery people called last night about 8:30 and apologized for being so late but they are on their way to set up washer and dry. Got here 9 pm and Bing, bam, boom…took less than half hour to unbox and set up.Wife had to do a wash before bed time..


----------



## Aneeda72

I may not live through this visit . So tired.  Did some running around then met granddaughter and her family at the park where we stayed for 2 1/2 hours letting the cousins play together.  The oldest great granddaughter is now 10, her sister is 5.  Maia, at three, is almost as tall as the five year old.  Today we plan to take Maia to the Dino park and a smaller zoo and daughter wants to do some shopping including visiting a store that is a two hour drive away.

I am so glad they are here, BUT will be ready for them to leave so I can get some rest.  Husband has not participated, no surprise there.  And since I am not home he has just sat on his butt and done nothing, absolutely nothing.  But he has to take Bella to the vet this morning-she is getting fixed.

Better picture of the baby.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> I may not live through this visit . So tired.  Did some running around then met granddaughter and her family at the park where we stayed for 2 1/2 hours letting the cousins play together.  The oldest great granddaughter is now 10, her sister is 5.  Maia, at three, is almost as tall as the five year old.  Today we plan to take Maia to the Dino park and a smaller zoo and daughter wants to do some shopping including visiting a store that is a two hour drive away.
> 
> I am so glad they are here, BUT will be ready for them to leave so I can get some rest.  Husband has not participated, no surprise there.  And since I am not home he has just sat on his butt and done nothing, absolutely nothing.  But he has to take Bella to the vet this morning-she is getting fixed.
> 
> Better picture of the baby.View attachment 166529


Wow, you certainly have done a lot! Maia is a cutie


----------



## Pappy

Off to get my haircut this morning. Funny thing, my barber apologizes for having to raise his price to $10. When I left NY 2 years ago, it was $15. So I give him a $5 tip.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:40,it was 65,was a bit humid but with slight breeze felt devine
I walked over to my friends,Marcia&Dave's house to feed& walk family dog,Aker,my 'buddy boy'.Marcia was having minor surgery this morning,we had pre-arranged this a week ago
When I walked into the living room,he was lying on the sofa jumped off,followed me into the kitchen where I got his breakfast.After he finished,I went to get his leash he decided to play'catch me',so I bribed him with a couple pieces of kibble.We went 2 blocks on the walk,he enjoyed sniffing the grass/flowers.When we came back,he raced to his waterbowl waited for his treat.As I was about to leave,I bent down to give him a hug,he sighed,licked my nose.I'll becoming back later this morning to take him for another walk.
I have no other plans today maybe take an afternoon walk if I feel up to it,read NYT,my book


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Off to get my haircut this morning. Funny thing, my barber apologizes for having to raise his price to $10. When I left NY 2 years ago, it was $15. So I give him a $5 tip.


£5.00 at the best barbers in town for a haircut for hubs... but he prefers to cut his own because he finds it difficult to make time for an appointment


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> £5.00 at the best barbers in town for a haircut for hubs... but he prefers to cut his own because he finds it difficult to make time for an appointment


Your husband cuts his own hair?


----------



## StarSong

Toasty day today, 91°F (33°C), clear and sunny.  Tomorrow and the following days will be cooler.  Will continue to purge possessions, adding to the donation box and trash can.    


Pappy said:


> Delivery people called last night about 8:30 and apologized for being so late but they are on their way to set up washer and dry. Got here 9 pm and Bing, bam, boom…took less than half hour to unbox and set up.Wife had to do a wash before bed time..
> View attachment 166523


Top loading washing machine.  Your wife is a woman after my own heart!


----------



## Pecos

Today is our weekly house cleaning day, so I have a date with the vacuum cleaner. I did get my morning walk while it was reasonably cool.


----------



## debodun

Finished packing up the yard sale, mowed back yard, went around and retrieved the notices I had put up on local businesses bulletin boards about the village garage sale. Enuff for today!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Our local library *finally* opened the bookshelves for browsing!!!!    Yay, I’m like a kid in a candy shop!   A new Vera Stanhope mystery, a Martha Grimes classic, and what looks like a promising read by a new writer


----------



## Furryanimal

Got my second jab so I’m now fully vaccinated and afterwards went into Boswells for lunch.
Ham,egg and chips......Eating out two days running....and Boswells was pretty busy too.Felt normal.


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up early for one accomplishment.  Fed the pet family and myself.  Enjoying the nice warm breeze coming in the Windows.  Less than a month ago our temps were still frigid so I really appreciate the warmth now on these old bones and joints


----------



## RadishRose

Glowworm said:


> My children and grandchildren are coming at twelve for our first family gathering for over a year and to celebrate our engagement. Caterers are here putting the finishing touches on everything. We can cook, but decided to pamper ourselves this weekend.


How did that go @Glowworm ?
Haven't seen you for awhile.....


----------



## RadishRose

Cleaning the car out later.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Well, so far today I already have my headache. My Husband is at the doctor's after having prostate surgery 2 weeks ago. When he goes to the bathroom he has been passing blood clots. My Daughter who is an RN took him. She took me to my doctor yesterday. I don't know what I would do without her help. To keep myself busy I went in FaceBook and my nephew who moved to Georgia many years ago is in surgery. His wife put it on facebook. He has been battling the covid since November. He has been in the Hospital since November. He had a double lung transplant and been on and off ventilators. I called his older brother who also lives in Georgia and he didn't even know about the surgery, because his brother's wife doesn't bother with him or his sister. Now I'll just have to wait to hear what is going on. I told my older sister that she should have taught me to be an alcoholic when we were young and then maybe we would not worry so much. She said maybe it isn't too late to start drinking now.*


----------



## StarSong

@Sassycakes, it seems like when it rains it pours.  I'm so sorry about your family's worrisome illnesses and health struggles.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Your husband cuts his own hair?


yes...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Sassycakes wish I could wiggle my nose and make all the problems go away . ::gentle hugs::


----------



## Marie5656

*I stayed in because of a Thunderstorm warning. We ended up with wind, and about 6 drops of rain.   I was looking forward to a good light show*


----------



## Aneeda72

Went shopping, went to the dinosaur park, baby loved it.  Daughter leaves for Texas in the morning.    We had a great time together.

Texted granddaughter and offered to take the 10 year old for the summer, as did my daughter.  Granddaughter seemed to be a bit over stressed with the two sisters who currently hate each other.  (Thanks Covid). Just waiting for a decision on where the kid wants to go.

Bella got fixed.  She is very unhappy, refuses to eat but drank some.  She will get over it.  She has slept most of the day.  I’m going to bed soon.


----------



## StarSong

Will have the grands for a few hours today.


----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> *Well, so far today I already have my headache. My Husband is at the doctor's after having prostate surgery 2 weeks ago. When he goes to the bathroom he has been passing blood clots. My Daughter who is an RN took him. She took me to my doctor yesterday. I don't know what I would do without her help. To keep myself busy I went in FaceBook and my nephew who moved to Georgia many years ago is in surgery. His wife put it on facebook. He has been battling the covid since November. He has been in the Hospital since November. He had a double lung transplant and been on and off ventilators. I called his older brother who also lives in Georgia and he didn't even know about the surgery, because his brother's wife doesn't bother with him or his sister. Now I'll just have to wait to hear what is going on. I told my older sister that she should have taught me to be an alcoholic when we were young and then maybe we would not worry so much. She said maybe it isn't too late to start drinking now.*


I'm sorry to hear this Sassy. I hope he recovers quickly....it's been since Nov. Maybe the worst is over.

I hope your hubby will soon be ok!


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> *Well, so far today I already have my headache. My Husband is at the doctor's after having prostate surgery 2 weeks ago. When he goes to the bathroom he has been passing blood clots. My Daughter who is an RN took him. She took me to my doctor yesterday. I don't know what I would do without her help. To keep myself busy I went in FaceBook and my nephew who moved to Georgia many years ago is in surgery. His wife put it on facebook. He has been battling the covid since November. He has been in the Hospital since November. He had a double lung transplant and been on and off ventilators. I called his older brother who also lives in Georgia and he didn't even know about the surgery, because his brother's wife doesn't bother with him or his sister. Now I'll just have to wait to hear what is going on. I told my older sister that she should have taught me to be an alcoholic when we were young and then maybe we would not worry so much. She said maybe it isn't too late to start drinking now.*


Sorry for all you're having to go through.......hope things ease up for you soon. 
Take care.


----------



## RadishRose

Cleaning, have a meatloaf in the oven to share with GS at about 4pm before his night class. Oven fries, salad, corn and roasted red peppers.

Laundry, chat with neighbor, watered outdoor plants.


----------



## Jules

Sassy, I’m so glad that your daughter is an RN and will be knowledgeable about what the doctor says.


----------



## hollydolly

I had to go and have an US scan this morning.I really didn't want to go, I felt so tired this morning, but I went anyway.. results are supposed to be in a weeks' time..

Then after that I went over to the far side of the county to do some shopping because one store in particular had some thing advertised that I wanted.. waste of time really, because they only had one out of the 3 things I wanted.

Anyway, quite a mild day, no rain, but people seemed to have been dressed up for  a wet or cold day.. you'd have thought it was November instead of May by looking at them

I managed to buy a whole load of junk  necessary items... and then stopped and had a coffee at Starbucks, and watched the buskers singing on the market square.. but there was a woman a table away vaping and the vapour was blowing right into my face so I had to leave my seat and cross over to the other side of the market square to get away from it 







It's quite a long walk from the  high street stores to the car parks in that particular town and especially so   when you have heavy bags so I had the presence of mind to take a shopping trolley we have stored at the back of the shed, and I didn't care if it made me look like an old lady .. it saved my back from going out with all the stuff I bought..  ( no supermarket shopping)... just a whole load of different types of  stores..


----------



## hollydolly

Just learned that our Porch Pirate plead guilty ( couldn't very well not with the evidence against him).. but as I expected he got a slap on the wrist ( 12 months suspended sentence and to pay the cost of the wine back to us as well as court costs ).. I won't be holding my breath for any costs to us    .. but that was just info in a text from the police.. a follow up letter will explain more apparently...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Enjoying a refreshing lunch al fresco in Thomasville.  The salad is strawberries, cucumber and mint... *so* refreshing on a warm day!  Of course I have two new books to read and cafe au lait to sip on.  Enjoying my day out!


----------



## Pappy

Went to VA for a bladder scan. Have a appointment with a urologist coming up and he ask for this test. Had to drink a quart of water before I went. I forgot not to take my water pill, so by the time I got in for my test, I darn near left a trail of urine to the exam room. The gal was very quick and knew I had to get to bathroom. Everything came out okay….pun intended.


----------



## Pecos

I got a badly needed haircut today after an early morning walk. It is too hot to do anything outside, so I took a nap.


----------



## Keesha

Went for a lovely walk by the sea
Worked on my garden
Mowed around garden ( picture won’t download )
Put up hummingbird feeders & watched the hummingbirds

Took pictures of all the mackerel fish my husband caught today . It’s the first time he’s ever caught this type of fish.


----------



## Keesha

CinnamonSugar said:


> Enjoying a refreshing lunch al fresco in Thomasville.  The salad is strawberries, cucumber and mint... *so* refreshing on a warm day!  Of course I have two new books to read and cafe au lait to sip on.  Enjoying my day out!
> 
> View attachment 166728
> 
> View attachment 166731
> View attachment 166733


Very nice. 
Good for you. 
That looks delicious.


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent the day working in the shop, editing photos and mapping out a possible route back to the flatlands I grew up in to see my sister.  Will probably have to go solo so am trying to decide between a motorcycle route or one for the old Miata.   The old body doesn't do 600 mile days on the bike like I used to when I was younger so the old Miata is looking better and better, especially from a time standpoint.  In case anyone is interested, I use Garmin Basecamp on the desktop to plot routes and them transfer them to the nav unit on the motorcycle or  car.


----------



## MrPants

^^^ If it were me, I'd take the bike. How many more years do you have to experience a great motorcycle adventure. That's the way I look at it now. I did a 10 day tour last summer on mine, which I store at my brother's place in New Brunswick. It was a blast!! Great memories


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Just learned that our Porch Pirate plead guilty ( couldn't very well not with the evidence against him).. but as I expected he got a slap on the wrist ( 12 months suspended sentence and to pay the cost of the wine back to us as well as court costs ).. I won't be holding my breath for any costs to us    .. but that was just info in a text from the police.. a follow up letter will explain more apparently...


At least your burglar got caught. I've had my debit card burgled twice and someone some stole my phone number and I had no service. Ended up having to buy a new phone and get a new number.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> At least your burglar got caught. I've had my debit card burgled twice and someone some stole my phone number and I had no service. Ended up having to buy a new phone and get a new number.


Well, not likely for you to catch someone who stole your phone number on a video doorbell as we did with our Porch pirate.....

My husband has his Debit card compromised some years ago...and he didn't know until he got a call from the Police Fraud dept.

Fortunately they'd discovered his card had been 'skimmed' the same day it had been done,  so he was able to get all of it back..

It was in the days where you gave your card over to pay and a waiter could walk away with your card and the reader.. or shops could take the reader behind the counter along with your card..( today your card and the reader stays right in front of you).. but it was our local petrol garage ..can you believe it ?

They had a big scam going.. a gang of immigrants working in several branches over a large area , of a chain of petrol garages  (gas stations)..

..and the counter was high (still is in that petrol garage).. but back then you gave the card over to the assistant and thay would put it in the reader behind the counter where we couldn't see, but in this case they had a second card reader where they were skimming off all the card numbers..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Well, not likely for you to catch someone who stole your phone number on a video doorbell as we did withm our Porch pirate.....
> 
> My husband has his Debit card compromised some years ago...and he didn't know until he got a call from the Police Fraud dept.
> 
> Fortunately they'd discovered his car had been 'skimmed' the same day it had been done,  so he was able to get all of it back..
> 
> It was in the days where you gave your card over to pay and a waiter could walk away with your card and the reader.. or shops could take the reader behind the counter along with your card..( today your card and the reader stays right in front of you).. but it was our local petrol garage ..can you believe it ?
> 
> They had a big scam going.. a gang of immigrants working in several branches over a large area , of a chain of petrol garages  (gas stations)..


That is the reason why I always pay with cash, as in, the filthy folding stuff. Cash can't be profiled either.

Holly, you can buy anti-skimming sleeves to protect you from the nefarious experience that befell your husband. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/RFID-Block...t=&hvlocphy=1007215&hvtargid=pla-792853158442


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> That is the reason why I always pay with cash, as in, the filthy folding stuff. Cash can't be profiled either.
> View attachment 166829
> Holly, you can buy anti-skimming sleeves to protect you from the nefarious experience that befell your husband.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/RFID-Block...t=&hvlocphy=1007215&hvtargid=pla-792853158442


HC... this was a very long time ago.. about 15 years...These days both H & I..use RFID _wallets._.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wallet-Blo...ocphy=1006793&hvtargid=pla-723819882212&psc=1


----------



## katlupe

I have an telephone appointment this morning with my rep from the agency that is providing my personal assistant (aide). That's the job title for aides now. Then have some laundry to do and not sure what else.


----------



## Pappy

Getting some groceries this morning and stopping at my dentist. Lost a filling this morning. Have a big box setting in the Florida room with one of those outdoor swing chairs. Seats two and looks like a pain to put together.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm waiting for some Amazon deliveries.. then  if they get here early enough I'll mow the lawns.. 

We've had so much rain this past month, and yesterday was dry and today is sunny and dry so the grass has dried out, but it's soo long , so I'll see if I can get them done ..if not front and back at least the front.. and hubs will do the other at the weekend.. 

I've just started on a  craft project I was going to do months ago, making a jewellery montage   to frame... I've had to stop because I don't have enough jewellery.. and I'm so terrible at crafts, I just can't visualise what other types of jewellery to add to it...

Oh well no rush, I'll do it when I can...


----------



## MarciKS

I work till 5:45 today.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> I work till 5:45 today.


well according to the time here.. you've only got 4 and a quarter hours to go...


----------



## Sliverfox

Wondering what to  make  for lunch.
Should get the weed  whacker   out  &  knock  down some weeds,, tall grass.

Presently so  peaceful that my plans  for today are on hold.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> well according to the time here.. you've only got 4 and a quarter hours to go...


awesome!


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> awesome!


just explain very nicely that today you'll be working to British time... and you'll be going home in 4 hours...


----------



## StarSong

It's not even 6 am here, so don't use my time zone @MarciKS, or you'll have a 12 hour shift!


----------



## JonDouglas

MrPants said:


> ^^^ If it were me, I'd take the bike. How many more years do you have to experience a great motorcycle adventure. That's the way I look at it now. I did a 10 day tour last summer on mine, which I store at my brother's place in New Brunswick. It was a blast!! Great memories
> View attachment 166782


Well now you've done it!  Put me back on the fence about which set of wheels to take.  Pros and cons:  the bike would be more of an adventure but the Miata would be more comfortable (heat and air conditioner are both very good with top down).  In terms of fun to ride/drive, it's about a toss-up with the nod going to the bike.  In terms of time, the Miata wins in that it will cut the travel time in at least half. (300 mile/day limit with many stretch stops on the bike).  For carrying stuff, the Miata wins again (change of clothes, BP/cholesterol meds, laptop, cameras, drone etc.)  In terms of balm for the mind and soul, the bike wins, hands, down.  Tough call!  Thinking about this and doing some more route planning is on my list of happy things to do today.  Thanks!


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> just explain very nicely that today you'll be working to British time... and you'll be going home in 4 hours...


if only. LOL!


----------



## Old Dummy

If I can find the mental energy I'll mow about half my lawn that is way overdue.

 We're only supposed to have a high in the upper 40s tomorrow with rain at 100%, and the weatherman said last night there could be a few flakes mixed in with the rain "in the higher elevations south of Rochester." That would be me, although I doubt it will happen. Weathermen always seem to get off by predicting everything to the extreme.

I took all the firewood off my porch Sunday and took it way out back where I store it for the summer. I'm going to have to bring some of it back for tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just cut my grass....it's sunny but realllllly humid, so after I have this cold drink, I'm jumping in the shower...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was up and out the door at 6:00 am!

The first stop was the gas station.  $2.999/gallon for regular unleaded.

Next, I went to the state regional farmers market to pick up a few Memorial Day pots.  Very few people wearing masks in the open air sheds.

Toured three of the local cemeteries to deliver the pots and pay my respects.  All three cemeteries were neatly mowed and trimmed with fresh flags on the veteran's graves.

Went to the local PriceChopper on the way home to pick up a few items for the weekend.

Home by 9:30 am!

Stashed the groceries, did the dishes, daily side work, tidied up the kitchen, etc...

It seemed nice to get out for an early morning drive in the country and have a little something to do for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Pecos

I had breakfast with a few friends. It has been over a year since we have gotten together. We had a lot of catching up to do. 
It is my turn to wash dark clothes today, which I regard as an easy task. It is already hot outside so yard work is out. 
I have some paperwork to catch up on, but my 20 year old cat will crawl in my lap and supervise so that should be easy as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I had breakfast with a few friends. It has been over a year since we have gotten together. We had a lot of catching up to do.
> It is my turn to wash dark clothes today, which I regard as an easy task. It is already hot outside so yard work is out.
> I have some paperwork to catch up on, but my 20 year old cat will crawl in my lap and supervise so that should be easy as well.


see, it just cheers you up meeting up with friends doesn't it ?.. and after so long too...


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up early.  Fed the pets and myself later.  Cut up some broccoli.  Listening to some Spotify 60 music.  I may do a load of laundry today or tomorrow.  My life has gotten so boring....


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> see, it just cheers you up meeting up with friends doesn't it ?.. and after so long too...


It sure does, I had a great time this morning.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Got up early.  Fed the pets and myself later.  Cut up some broccoli.  Listening to some Spotify 60 music.  I may do a load of laundry today or tomorrow.  My life has gotten so boring....


Sometimes the right music can make doing a load of laundry interesting these days. 

There isn't much excitement around here these days. I actually was so excited about going to breakfast with my friends that I woke up several time and looked at the clock to see if it was close to the time when I should get out of bed.

I would call that "boredom desperation."


----------



## ProTruckDriver

We're sitting home right now waiting for the dentist to call. This morning my wife and I went to the dentist to get her Dentures fixed. So she is sitting here with no teeth in her mouth.  The dentures will be ready by 4 pm today. I plan on taking her out for a nice dinner later today. 
I hope my wife doesn't read this about her dentures because I'll be in the dog house the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pecos said:


> Sometimes the right music can make doing a load of laundry interesting these days.
> 
> There isn't much excitement around here these days. I actually was so excited about going to breakfast with my friends that *I woke up several time and looked at the clock to see if it was close to the time when I should get out of bed.*
> 
> I would call that "boredom desperation."


It happens more often than we care to admit!


----------



## Pappy

Friday morning..6:30 am. Looking at my to-do list and making it slowly go away. Need to go to BJs for supplies. Need to hook up the gadget that sends tv sound directly to my hearing aids. The battery in the Ring camera needs changing. The lawn swing needs putting together and the carport needs a good cleaning. I’ll do the BJs one and changing the battery one. The rest….doubtful.


----------



## MickaC

Check up and vaccinations at the vet for my guys, this morning.....i think getting 3 dogs in the vehicle, is comparable to 3 kids.
My moderma vaccine at 4 o'clock.
I may visit a new store in town......don't know how long it's been there......just noticed it yesterday.
YOU WILL NEVER GUESS WHAT KIND OF STORE IT IS.......I CAN HARDLY BELIEVE IT MYSELF......in this little town of 2500 people.

CAN YOU GUESS........
It's a CANNABIS store  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:30,didn't go far because  was a tad nippy outside,43,with a slight breeze felt even colder brrr!
This morning, my friend/ neighbor,Thora&I are going to our local grocery store,TOPS as we usually do every Fri The weather today isn't good rain/wind temps in mid 40's.If I can motivate myself,try to do some shredding,my pile is getting big.I'll read NYT,my book.I'll try to go for afternoon walk if its not raining


----------



## JonDouglas

This morning, it was *Breakfast With A Drone*:    UPS finally got around to getting the Skydio 2 drone to me last evening.  This morning, I started reading the directions while eating breakfast.  The first order of business was charging the batteries, which was easiest enough to do while eating a bowl of cereal.





This is about to become my aerial camera and the next step is familiarization and learning to fly it, which is today's big, to-do item.  Having learned to fly a plane when I was 19, I am thinking this will be comparatively easier and much quicker (i.e., hours instead of days).  Things that fly are more push-button today.  This drone is heavily autto-controlled by an iPhone but I did get a manual controller for hands-on maneuvering of the drone and camera gimbal.     There's also a supermarket run and some smothered chicken to make.  Busy day.


----------



## Jeweltea

My eyeglasses broke the other day. I tried to fix them and they are a little better but not great. We are going out of town next week and I am not sure they would last until I get home. No local place could promise I would get a new pair in time so now I have to drive about an hour away to a place that has a lab and makes them there. I am sure this will cost more too.


----------



## katlupe

My plan is to do laundry. My eyes are watering because the smell of wood smoke is coming through my closed windows or around my air conditioner. Hard to believe I used to cook and heat with wood and now it makes my eyes water and stuffing me up. I even opened my door to the hallway which I never do.


----------



## hawkdon

I;m setting here for day 2 of extreme pain all over my back...dunno what I did to cause it, maybe I didn't, maybe it's just part of the aging process, if so I'd like to skip it please...I'm resisting a trip to E.R. cause it would be very hard to get diagnosed on long holiday weekend...at least I have a heat pad.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> My plan is to do laundry. My eyes are watering because the smell of wood smoke is coming through my closed windows or around my air conditioner. Hard to believe I used to cook and heat with wood and now it makes my eyes water and stuffing me up. I even opened my door to the hallway which I never do.


I had to put my air conditioner on my back small patio since my neighbor parks his car on the side of his house and the fumes, from his old car, would have entered the house.


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, the usual stuff, working in garden, little shopping, yelling at husband, usual stuff


----------



## moviequeen1

an update on my early post:
never got to my shredding,or take an afternoon walk,it was too damp/cold
there's always tomorrow


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I;m setting here for day 2 of extreme pain all over my back...dunno what I did to cause it, maybe I didn't, maybe it's just part of the aging process, if so I'd like to skip it please...I'm resisting a trip to E.R. cause it would be very hard to get diagnosed on long holiday weekend...at least I have a heat pad.


Unfortunately I know very well what that feels like Hawkdon..I'm so sorry you're suffering today... try Ice and heat 20 mins on 20 mins off..


----------



## Murrmurr

Aneeda72 said:


> I had to put my air conditioner on my back small patio since my neighbor parks his car on the side of his house and the fumes, from his old car, would have entered the house.


Eww. That would be awful. It's not healthy.

I'm taking the day off today. Having Collin over the weekend (til Tues, actually) wrecked my back, but it was worth it. 
But I'll probably do some housework this evening.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> Eww. That would be awful. It's not healthy.
> 
> I'm taking the day off today. Having Collin over the weekend (til Tues, actually) wrecked my back, but it was worth it.
> But I'll probably do some housework this evening.


Yup, it is against code to park where he is parking but no use to report him, until I move


----------



## Murrmurr

hawkdon said:


> I;m setting here for day 2 of extreme pain all over my back...dunno what I did to cause it, maybe I didn't, maybe it's just part of the aging process, if so I'd like to skip it please...I'm resisting a trip to E.R. cause it would be very hard to get diagnosed on long holiday weekend...at least I have a heat pad.


That's not just part of aging, Hawk. Something probably happened. Heat and rest; both good. Is there an Urgent Care clinic near you? If there is you should go.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, it is against code to park where he is parking but no use to report him, until I move


Can you report anonymously?


----------



## hollydolly

You're absolutely right Hawkdon, sounds like your hospitals are the same as ours.. never go on a Friday night they keep you in until Monday when a Consultant is back on the wards..


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> Can you report anonymously?


Nope


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately I know very well what that feels like Hawkdon..I'm so sorry you're suffering today... try Ice and heat 20 mins on 20 mins off..


Holly, ice is not good. Seriously, it slows healing. Not recommended.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Holly, ice is not good. Seriously, it slows healing. Not recommended.


recommended here... https://www.spine-health.com/blog/should-i-use-ice-or-heat-my-lower-back-pain


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> recommended here... https://www.spine-health.com/blog/should-i-use-ice-or-heat-my-lower-back-pain


All my back doctors and my PT therapist and acupuncturist say No Ice. Not for the back. I've used ice, and it just causes more pain, plus slows healing. I don't even use Icy-Hot anymore. Heat brings good bloodflow to the area, and that's what you need there.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> All my back doctors and my PT therapist and acupuncturist say No Ice. Not for the back. I've used ice, and it just causes more pain, plus slows healing. I don't even use Icy-Hot anymore. Heat brings good bloodflow to the area, and that's what you need there.


I only ever use Heat on my back now as well... however I think Hawkdon has done something suddenly to his back and that's where Ice and heat might be more useful....


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> I only ever use Heat on my back now as well... however I think Hawkdon has done something suddenly to his back and that's where Ice and heat might be more useful....


As someone with a multitude of spine issues, I'm just saying I don't recommend ice. But sure, Hawk can try it and see if it helps. It's not going to do any damage at all.


----------



## Chet

Bought groceries this morning then took out two movies from the library. After lunch, took the car out of the garage and parked it in the driveway for a free car wash when it rains later and overnight. Swept up and straightened out the garage.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> As someone with a multitude of spine issues, I'm just saying I don't recommend ice. But sure, Hawk can try it and see if it helps. It's not going to do any damage at all.


well ditto..I also have multiple issues with my back... I only ever use heat.. but I have been told consitenly by doctors if the pain comes on suddenly the remedy is Ice then heat.. most people would prefer not to put ice on ( wrapped in a tea towel).. but 20 mins on, 20 mins of heat that's what we'retold as you can see in the link I posted...


----------



## hollydolly

Chet said:


> Bought groceries this morning then took out two movies from the library. After lunch, took the car out of the garage and parked it in the driveway for a free car wash when it rains later and overnight. Swept up and straightened out the garage.


My daughter is hacked off.. because she took her car for a  wash this morning when it was sunny.. and it rained this afternoon


----------



## PamfromTx

Cooked and cleaned the kitchen.  

No other plans for the weekend other than the above.


----------



## Ronni

Today was busy. I scheduled my work stuff to have the day off because we’re taking off to California next week for my oldest granddaughter’s graduation. So I shopped for suitcases, went to my hairdresser for my 6 week cut (2 weeks early because if I wait till after we get back it will be completely unruly!) got my pedicure, picked up some clothes I’d ordered, and now it’s 6.30 and I’m trying to figure out what to make for dinner.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> My daughter is hacked off.. because she took her car for a  wash this morning when it was sunny.. and it rained this afternoon


My car needs a good wash and is sitting on empty.  I haven't gone out is why.  Hope the last drops of gasoline don't dry out.  lol


----------



## Furryanimal

Saturday-I’m off to the cricket...


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> My car needs a good wash and is sitting on empty.  I haven't gone out is why.  Hope the last drops of gasoline don't dry out.  lol


Oh yes of course..I forget that , that could happen being as you're in such a hot place...


----------



## Pappy

Saturday AM. Just got back from my walk. A delightful 72 degrees this morning. Today I will finish putting my swing chair together and wifey wants to go to Lowe’s and pick up a couple small pots to start some flower seeds in.


----------



## hollydolly

Dull this morning.. not going anywhere.. Hubs is home for 3 days. 

It's a holiday weekend.. and a whole week off school for the children...

It's going to start being hot as from tomorrow, so we'll be getting out and about from Monday for a change..this has been the wettest May I can remember.

This morning I got my free Bus pass.. I'm officially old... ..but I'm determined to get some use out of it .. even if it's only a free trip to the nearest town


----------



## katlupe

Raining here this morning. I plan on going to the store today with my bf. Then I want to work on my family tree and my routine chores.


----------



## JonDouglas

I am going take advantage of the cold and rainy, crap weather and use some CAD drawing programs to create some new designs for the CNC machine.


----------



## StarSong

Holiday weekend here, too.  Gorgeous weather expected... highs in the low 80s, lows in the high 50s, humidity in the low 50%s.  

Much of the family is gathering here tomorrow. My DIL, daughter and I will be making spring rolls, Korean noodles and dipping sauces for dinner.

My sweet DIL, who is Korean-American, will be instructing. She's a *fabulous *cook! Lucky us!!!!


----------



## oldman

I will be packing for my annual trip to Quantico and Arlington to watch the Memorial Day ceremony and listen to the bands and fireworks this weekend. If you have never seen this extravaganza, you have missed a lot. It was in 2004 that I met Lt. Col. Oliver North while there. To me, it was a very honorable moment. "Ollie" always reminded me of the quintessential Marine.


----------



## Pecos

Our town Memorial Day Parade was held today and we both marched in support of the Capital police who were killed or injured back in January.
We had idiots in the crowd that indicated their disapproval because we were with a liberal party.


----------



## oldman

Pecos said:


> Our town Memorial Day Parade was held today and we both marched in support of the Capital police who were killed or injured back in January.
> We had idiots in the crowd that indicated their disapproval because we were with a liberal party.


I thought I read that because Sicknick died from having two strokes, the Coroner didn't attribute the death as a "killed in line of duty." I know on a death certificate it states of death and the manner of death and the Coroner wrote Natural Causes as the manner of death. 

I am not trying to start an argument, but would like to know if this is correct or not.


----------



## Jules

Went for an early morning walk, carrying my coffee mug.  Saw neighbours doing that yesterday and it seemed like a good idea.  Got distracted by garage sales.  I haven’t gone to one in years but if they’re going to put them right in front of me thought I should check them out.


----------



## Pecos

oldman said:


> I thought I read that because Sicknick died from having two strokes, the Coroner didn't attribute the death as a "killed in line of duty." I know on a death certificate it states of death and the manner of death and the Coroner wrote Natural Causes as the manner of death.
> 
> I am not trying to start an argument, but would like to know if this is correct or not.


What would we be arguing about?


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> Dull this morning.. not going anywhere.. Hubs is home for 3 days.
> 
> It's a holiday weekend.. and a whole week off school for the children...
> 
> It's going to start being hot as from tomorrow, so we'll be getting out and about from Monday for a change..this has been the wettest May I can remember.
> 
> This morning I got my free Bus pass.. I'm officially old... ..but I'm determined to get some use out of it .. even if it's only a free trip to the nearest town


I’ve had mine for 3 1/2 years...and we can use it anywhere in Wales and for trips over the border if the bus starts in Wales.No time restriction either.They are brilliant...


----------



## hollydolly

Today after a dull start the sun came out in the PM and was really very warm, so we decided to get our lupins planted, and dig up some other plants , and generally get the garden straightened up after a month of rain..

I got about 30 mins into it and my back went out..... couldn't move.. had to get hubs to make me a hot pad.. and then I  went to bed....

I'm sitting here with yet another hot pad and have taken Paracetamol & Ibuprofen ... and keeping my fingers crossed this will ease off, because we're forecast to have a HOT week,  ahead, and I want to get out and about.. it's been 2 years since we've been able to get abroad on holiday due to Covid, and so now if I can just get out to somewhere nice here at home it will help stave off the Cabin fever... 

@Furryanimal ..of course I drive just about anywhere, but I'm looking forward to using this bus pass just for a free trip or 2.. or especially when in the city.. off an on a bus at will...

Mine lasts 5 years is yours the same ?


----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


> Saturday-I’m off to the cricket...


And a brilliant day it was..lovely weather,a great game and on time trains and buses....
now fingers crossed for normality in England.....


----------



## oldman

Pecos said:


> What would we be arguing about?


I wasn't aware that any Capitol police were killed?


----------



## Ruthanne

Set and setup my big number digital clock and really like it-the numbers are huge and it has the date and temperature on it, too.  Went to BK with Suzy and had a nice freshly cooked meal--discovered it is only wise to go there during standard meal times or you get overheated dried out food.  Washed a few sets of sheets and changed the sheets on the bed.  Vacuumed.


----------



## MickaC

Mowed the front yard yesterday....i see it's going to need some extra care, being so dry and cold......and dandelions !!!!!!!!!
I try to keep control of the dandelions......but when the neighbours have bumper crops of them it's a never ending battle.....the town doesn't even do anything about them on their areas. 

Dragging my but again....late video call....where he is stopped right now, it's 2 hours earlier than here.
Should do my goodnite post earlier, doesn't seem like the end of the day when i don't.

Planning on mowing the backyard today....and then maybe lazy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Up & dressed.
Hubby mentioned  going to flea market,,don't think will be many vendors out  in the damp , cool weather.

I've put load of dirty clothes in washer.


----------



## hollydolly

Not going anywhere today cuz I put my back out yesterday and it's too painful for me to drive... so I sat out in the hot sunny  garden watching o/h re-potting some plants  and scrubbing out and refilling the bird bath etc....

It finally got too hot for me and I've come indoors to cool off, and get another hot pad on my back in the hope we can get out tomorrow for the holiday Monday...

....I've left o/h.. cleaning out the bird feeders...


----------



## Pepper

It's been in the 40's and low 50's F and my building even put Heat on!  That's how cold it is.  Also, it's grey and rainy, like my heart.  My husband died a few hours after Memorial Day ended.  It puts a damper on the day.  Sorry to say I'm feeling bored and depressed.  Tired of being indoors, tired of my own company, Thank Goodness for you folks.

eta--getting really stressed out all the time I clean the cat box.  Don't know why, I've had cats since the 1960's.  I know it's not a pleasant task, but I've never been annoyed about it before.  I dread doing it.


----------



## JonDouglas

Pepper said:


> It's been in the 40's and low 50's F and my building even put Heat on!  That's how cold it is.  Also, it's grey and rainy, like my heart.  My husband died a few hours after Memorial Day ended.  It puts a damper on the day.  Sorry to say I'm feeling bored and depressed.  Tired of being indoors, tired of my own company, Thank Goodness for you folks.
> 
> eta--getting really stressed out all the time I clean the cat box.  Don't know why, I've had cats since the 1960's.  I know it's not a pleasant task, but I've never been annoyed about it before.  I dread doing it.


Well then,  we'll just have to give you more reasons to holler at some of us, provided you let us joust with you in return for  good fun.  What things can we agree to disagree about or vice versa?


----------



## JonDouglas

My crap weather weekend just got a bit brighter.  I learned the Bridge of Flowers in Shelburne Falls, MA, is reopening next week, so the Garmin Basecamp app will be fired up and a ride mapped out for a nice weather day.   The ride there has been somewhat of a spring tradition over the last 10 years.  Below is a spring pic of the bridge, which spans, the Deerfield River next to the road bridge.






The bridge of flowers is a repurposed old trolley bridge.   The photo was taken early June 2017 on hazy day that didn't start out that way.


----------



## jujube

The weather turned chilly today in the Blue Ridge so I didn't go stream wading as I had planned.  I just enjoyed dry activities on the trail.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

This weekend has been a washout for most of New Jersey. I didn't have anything planned and we really needed the rain. My garden peas have been really suffering from the heat and with the cooler temperatures and rain I think they have grown a foot over night.  
I've been working hard outside and it felt good to just putter around inside.
I sewed a little, picked out some transfers to embroider, deleted some photos on the lap top. Amazing how they pile up. 
Wrote out my grocery list and put a rough menu together for the week.
I'm sure there will be a ton of weeding to be done once the sun comes out.


----------



## Aneeda72

Did a lot of work yesterday, some shopping, and must have lifted something too heavy for my hurt shoulder cause last night it hurt a lot, could not sleep.  Put two types of prescription pain cream on it and took NASIDS still hurts badly 

So today, will try and not lift anything or use this arm too much.  Need to work in the garden but it might have to wait.


----------



## katlupe

I expect to have a quiet day today. Raining and gloomy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ended up working 4 hours in garden this morning.  Really want to get it finished and am working on Bella’s dog run to remove as much as the mulch as I can since she eats it.  Now I am down to just small pieces but won’t get it all of course.  Was very careful of my sore shoulder.


----------



## Pecos

It will be a quiet day here, but tomorrow I start the prep for a colonoscopy on Wed.
Oh joy, oh joy.


----------



## hollydolly

A really hot day today.. Holiday Monday and so  all the kids are off school for the whole week... 

We never usually go out on a Bank Hol Monday because everywhere is packed, but as we've had a rainy month of May I needed to get out of the house... so off we went to the pub by the river..opens at 12pm we got there at 12.45 and they had no seats left outside of the  60 or more tables they have .. nor would they until 5pm... . Trouble is not only is it the Holiday it's also the one time there's not about 5 million people out of the country on their holidays.. so it was doubly worse than usual.. 

Off we drove to the next town to have lunch in a pub garden which isn't near a river.. which was busy but had tables available ..
Spent an hour there , then went over to watch the _junior _cricket team playing on the nearby cricket ground...there's a bar there so hubs who isn't a cricket fan like me, was happy as the proverbial pig in muck













Really beautiful sunny hot day.. ..we finished off by getting the month's groceries early evening from the supermarket.. and stopping off at the village pub for a cold drink before heading home.

It's 7.30p now,... and I'm just wondering whether to have any dinner...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Working today but then I have the next three days off and will spend it with several of my kids since Mother’s Day had to be rescheduled


----------



## Marie5656

*At the moment, I am looking at my basket of laundry sitting by the front door of my apartment.  Deciding if I can will it to go and do itself.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up twice both times too early so haven't been in the best mood.  My sleeping habits have been horrible lately.  Took doggie for a walk. had breadfast and lunch.  Listening to music and also have a birdie video going for Jasmaniac.  Did a load of clothes yesterday and also washed sheets and towels.  Glad to have gotten that done.  I don't like doing laundry.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

It's Memorial Day and as usual for me I watched the annual college lacrosse Championship.  *What a game it was* as Virginia defeated Maryland in an incredibly intense match.  








Fans will be talking about this gem of a game for a LONG time.


----------



## Pappy

Well we did go to Lowe’s and got birdseed, potting soil and a couple small pots to start a new flower seed. Man that place was busy.


----------



## Jules

To the store early in the morning to get Crisco to make Aunt Bea’s Date Cake recipe.  A short walk while the weather wasn’t too hot.  Made the cake. Finishing up the third load of laundry.  Have the ingredients out to make the cream cheese icing for the cake.  Prepping some items for a pot of soup.  Sitting on my butt thinking I need a rest, again.  Soon time to go for a second walk and then think of something for dinner.


----------



## Murrmurr

I've done very little. Took my son out for breakfast early this morning. Made some spaghetti this afternoon.
That's it. I've been on here intermittently for most of the day.


----------



## Aneeda72

Working in the garden which is limited to only a couple of hours as it is hot.  Even Bella is willing to come on and get in her crate as it is too hot for her outside in the place I have her.  Taking my walk early.  And the usual stuff.

 At some point I have to dust the furniture, the flies are drawing pictures on the coffee table


----------



## Pecos

Started my prep for my colonoscopy tomorrow. Fun time for the rest of the day.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Started my prep for my colonoscopy tomorrow. Fun time for the rest of the day.


I refuse to ever have a colonoscopy again.  Make sure you have plenty of reading material.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today may be my next, major shot at learning to fly the new drone.  I did manage to get the drone (i.e. a Skydio 2) up  in the air yesterday evening and make a number of controlled landings, setting it down on top of the carrying case.  I was able to press the "Land" button with great skill and then watch it land itself.  Yesterday I was using the iPhone as a control device.  Today will be the first use of the 2-stick controller.   

This is a case where I am pushing myself to to learn a new and uncomfortable skill.  The discomfort is knowing the drone is a somewhat fragile and expensive flying camera that you don't want to crash.  I picked this particular drone for its obstacle avoidance capabilities, which eases the discomfort somewhat.


----------



## hollydolly

Not got any plans for today much..my back is still hurting a lot  where I put it out a couple of days ago while working in the garden, and going out yesterday didn't help it , and I slept badly due to the pain..

It's hot and sunny today here.. there's not a lot I can do to pass the time sitting out in the garden...because everything is spic and span..

I may go out and take some sunny neighbourhood pics...  but tomorrow I want to be fit to go out , so maybe I'll stay home...


----------



## JonDouglas

Pecos said:


> Started my prep for my colonoscopy tomorrow. Fun time for the rest of the day.


If prep makers had any sensitivity and empathy, they would provide a comfortable crapper cushion in the box.


----------



## JonDouglas

JonDouglas said:


> Today may be my next, major shot at learning to fly the new drone.  I did manage to get the drone (i.e. a Skydio 2) up  in the air yesterday evening and make a number of controlled landings, setting it down on top of the carrying case.  I was able to press the "Land" button with great skill and then watch it land itself.  Yesterday I was using the iPhone as a control device.  Today will be the first use of the 2-stick controller.
> 
> This is a case where I am pushing myself to to learn a new and uncomfortable skill.  The discomfort is knowing the drone is a somewhat fragile and expensive flying camera that you don't want to crash.  I picked this particular drone for its obstacle avoidance capabilities, which eases the discomfort somewhat.


The first flight was a success.  I went to a local baseball park and managed to fly the drone all around, return, take a picture (shown below) and then land on the case I took off from.






You can see the drone case, which was the takeoff and landing platform,on the bottom right in the pic.  When you fly the drone within a certain proximity over the case, you can press the "LAND button and it will automatically land itself perfectly on top of the case.  This to say that any one of you could, with a little help and instruction, fly this thing with reasonable certainty of not running into anything, including the ground.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> The first flight was a success.  I went to a local baseball park and managed to fly the drone all around, return, take a picture (shown below) and then land on the case I took off from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the drone case, which was the takeoff and landing platform,on the bottom right in the pic.  When you fly the drone within a certain proximity over the case, you can press the "LAND button and it will automatically land itself perfectly on top of the case.  This to say that any one of you could, with a little help and instruction, fly this thing with reasonable certainty of not running into anything.


If that's your silver ride, Jon, wow!

How I love convertibles!

Pretty neat-O about the drone! Love that it takes video footage!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Both before and after brunch, I watched a few kitty videos on youtube like this one:










Will do a little laundry  (it seems like I never run out of laundry) and will likely go to a softball game tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

My back was seizing up sitting around here, and so to try and ease the pain I took a walk over to the woods behind my house...

I paced it out and I only walked 4,000 steps but it was too hot to go further...





with no-one around, how could I resist a little go on the swing..... 





there's also some Wild Rhododendron, growing in the woods currently too..


----------



## StarSong

Dropped off the RV this morning to get the fridge serviced.

@hollydolly, your woods are so beautiful! They put me in mind of the woods behind my house when I was a child.


----------



## hollydolly

My floribunda are all looking beautiful now...


----------



## Jules

Started the day with a walk before it becomes too warm.  Finishing yesterday’s projects.  The beans for the soup needed soaking.  Only half the vegetables were ready so did more chopping.  

Talk about pushing buttons - I keep forgetting to do this.  Fill the coffee pot walk away.  Laundry in the washer.  Walk away.  So finishing yesterday’s laundry and doing some hand washing too.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Started the day with a walk before it becomes too warm.  Finishing yesterday’s projects.  The beans for the soup needed soaking.  Only half the vegetables were ready so did more chopping.
> 
> Talk about pushing buttons - I keep forgetting to do this.  Fill the coffee pot walk away.  Laundry in the washer.  Walk away.  So finishing yesterday’s laundry and doing some hand washing too.


I keep forgetting to lock the car


----------



## Aneeda72

Charging my devices, why do they both want to charge at the same tIme?


----------



## Robert59

What does HIGH mean in Blood sugar reading on a ReliOn Meter? My girlfriend's meter has been reading HI after eating foods a Diabetic can't eat like Banana Splits. I called the meter's maker and they put me hold for a hour and I never did get them.


----------



## Murrmurr

I had kids in the house all this week. Had a ton of fun but now I gotta vacuum and mop, take out the trash (the dumpster's waaay over there), and get my laundry done. Thank goodness Ariel straightened up the place before I took her home yesterday.

She's getting pretty good about that. But she's 11. This is all gonna change in a couple of years.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Robert59 said:


> What does HIGH mean in Blood sugar reading on a ReliOn Meter? My girlfriend's meter has been reading HI after eating foods a Diabetic can't eat like Banana Splits. I called the meter's maker and they put me hold for a hour and I never did get them.


Depends on the machine but generally, above 300 is high.  Maybe if she wasn't eating stuff like banana splits...  ?


----------



## Keesha

Went for a great walk with the family
Cleaned the house
Fixed my saxophone …. Yayyy !
Played my saxophone
Oooohhed and awwwed over the fish my husband caught  lol
This is saving us money on food too
Sea trout caught in the sea


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It's official... the age of Miracles is not past!  

I didn't get my federal refund check last year (and it was not small change).  I'd done everything I could to have it re-sent, etc.  Now, over a year later, it shows up in my mailbox!  ::Skipping to the bank::


----------



## Furryanimal

Wednesday...been out for a Boswells breakfast....
https://boswellsgroup.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/61190-Boswells-LR.pdf

noticed the English breakfast -which I had-is called a Boswells breakfast in Wales !

and will watch the test match  on TV with the sound down and Test Match Special on the radio..


----------



## Pappy

Dentist appointment at 3:00 pm today. Lost a filling and need to keep the tooth. Haven’t many chewing teeth left..


----------



## JonDouglas

Am thinking of riding west to Shelburne Falls now that its Bridge of Flowers is open.  With my fast route (i.e., the Mohawk Trail) blocked in places due to resurfacing, it seems the redhead (bike) and I will have to suffer a slower safari thru the forrested back roads. Am plotting the route in Garmin Basecamp (i.e., a route/waypoint plotting application) as I write this.


----------



## StarSong

Furryanimal said:


> Wednesday...been out for a Boswells breakfast....
> https://boswellsgroup.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/61190-Boswells-LR.pdf
> 
> noticed the English breakfast -which I had-is called a Boswells breakfast in Wales !
> 
> and will watch the test match  on TV with the sound down and Test Match Special on the radio..


Thanks for the menu link - very interesting.  Most very similar to US menu items, but beans are virtually never offered for breakfast here.  Toast, hash browns, tomatoes and fruit are typical side dishes.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning,the birdies woke me up at 5am,went back to sleep for 1hr,laid in bed for 20min listening to radio. My early walk at 6:40, it was 55 outside walked 3X around our community garden circle after I watered the plants that I'm assigned to do 
After breakfast,my long walk of the day,strolling 7 blocks  to Walgreens for couple items,didn't have energy to walk home,took public transportation.It was a bit warmer in the 60's,sunny
No plans for the rest of the day read NYT,my magazines


----------



## Chet

I went to the bank and redeemed two EE Savings Bonds that had matured after 30 years after-which they garner no interest. Time to blow the stash considering a shrinking future.


----------



## Pam

Puppy and I went for a walk round the nearby park. It's half term break here and it was lovely to see kids enjoying themselves in the playground on the swings/climbing frames etc.  Now waiting on son and grandson to come round and see me before they go away for a couple of days.


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> I went to the bank and redeemed two EE Savings Bonds that had matured after 30 years after-which they garner no interest. Time to blow the stash considering a shrinking future.


@Chet, my kids and I have some EE bonds that stopped accumulating interest.  Did you do this at your regular bank?  Was it a big deal to cash them in?


----------



## StarSong

Did some business work this morning and am heading over to Costco!


----------



## Chet

StarSong said:


> @Chet, my kids and I have some EE bonds that stopped accumulating interest.  Did you do this at your regular bank?  Was it a big deal to cash them in?


I cashed them in at a bank where I am a member and took some cash and deposited the rest. It takes a little longer than most visits because they have to do some extra steps but it was not that bad. It was no problem waiting. When it was done they printed out the transaction info about the original price and the amount of interest which you keep for your records when tax time comes because you pay tax on the interest. I was able to know the amounts beforehand with the treasurydirect.gov website found here: https://www.treasurydirect.gov/BC/SBCPrice


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the menu link - very interesting.  Most very similar to US menu items, but beans are virtually never offered for breakfast here.  Toast, hash browns, tomatoes and fruit are typical side dishes.


apparently baked beans in the USA has BBQ sauce... the baked beans here don't have that, they are in tomato sauce, which is why so many Americans love them for breakfast when they get here but previously on hearing Baked beans for brekkie they were thinking of USA Baked beans they were grossed out at the thought


----------



## Pecos

I had my colonoscopy this morning and it went well. Now I am trying to rest my way out of loopyland from that stuff they use to put you to sleep. Today has to be better than yesterday, prep day.


----------



## Pappy

Pecos said:


> I had my colonoscopy this morning and it went well. Now I am trying to rest my way out of loopyland from that stuff they use to put you to sleep. Today has to be better than yesterday, prep day.


I hated prep day. Don’t wander to far from a toilet. The exam is no problem.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Dentist appointment at 3:00 pm today. Lost a filling and need to keep the tooth. Haven’t many chewing teeth left..


Got my teeth cleaned and examined. It wasn’t a cavity but a piece of tooth broke off. Down the road I will need a crown…


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> I cashed them in at a bank where I am a member and took some cash and deposited the rest. It takes a little longer than most visits because they have to do some extra steps but it was not that bad. It was no problem waiting. When it was done they printed out the transaction info about the original price and the amount of interest which you keep for your records when tax time comes because you pay tax on the interest. I was able to know the amounts beforehand with the treasurydirect.gov website found here: https://www.treasurydirect.gov/BC/SBCPrice


Thank you very much!  I'll pass the word along to my kids.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> apparently baked beans in the USA has BBQ sauce... the baked beans here don't have that, they are in tomato sauce, which is why so many Americans love them for breakfast when they get here but previously on hearing Baked beans for brekkie they were thinking of USA Baked beans they were grossed out at the thought


Interesting - I didn't know they were in a tomato sauce.  Good to know!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pecos said:


> I had my colonoscopy this morning and it went well. Now I am trying to rest my way out of loopyland from that stuff they use to put you to sleep. Today has to be better than yesterday, prep day.


Whoever named that prep mix “Golightly” never had any !


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, husband and I went to Lowe’s early this morning to buy some privacy slates for the chain link fence.  I went to one further away in hopes they would have red, but nope they didn’t.  His computer was not working last night, again, and work let him off with pay.  so he got up early.  I had many plans for today but.

Last night he seemed odd.  He was coughing a lung up and woke me up.  He was going to bed as his computer wasn’t working and he had the chills.  Took his temp, no fever.  He goes to bed, gets up early for himself, seems fine and off to Lowe’s.

I had already taken care of Bella, put up the new sun shade, watered the back, etc, usual stuff.  After Lowe’s, Petsmart for new crate for Bella, then I took him to instant care since he was so odd last night.  They said take him to ER, he said no, I said then get out and walk home.  

Took him to ER.  Got a room right away, nurse comes right in and draws out half the blood he has in his body.  Puts in two IVs.  I explain his issues, again.  We are bickering at each other this whole time and I ask the nurse can they keep him for a month or two and give me a rest.  .  She says it does not work that way.  

Doctor comes in, says they are going to hospitalize him.  . See, there is a God.  

I ask if he will get a Covid test, they say no.  It’s nearly impossible to get Covid after vaccination.  Good to know.  He has a fever of 101, and oxygen is down to 87.  Yesterday, he was better, last night he was decidedly odd, and now he is actually sick.  It looks like pneumonia on the X-ray.

Got a stone cold burger from Burger King on way home and ate it cause I could feel my sugar crashing.  Also got an ice cream for a quick fix.  Put Bella out.  Called husband, he’s still in the ER waiting on blood results.  Says they still will keep him.  And this has been what I am doing today.


----------



## JonDouglas

JonDouglas said:


> Am thinking of riding west to Shelburne Falls now that its Bridge of Flowers is open.  With my fast route (i.e., the Mohawk Trail) blocked in places due to resurfacing, it seems the redhead (bike) and I will have to suffer a slower safari thru the forrested back roads. Am plotting the route in Garmin Basecamp (i.e., a route/waypoint plotting application) as I write this.


Rode about 100 miles each way to see the newly-opened (from covid lockdown) Bridge of Flowers.  There aren't a lot of blooms yet but it's up and coming.  






On the way home I stopped and got some smoked pork chops and smoked bacon.  Four slices of that bacon went into tonight's surprise Mississippi Roast (beef, onion, bacon mushrooms, mushroom soup, beef stock, spices and seasoning.)  The mushrooms are the surprise tonight but how can you go wrong having mushrooms in with beef in an onion and ranch stock?  I guess we'll find out.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, husband and I went to Lowe’s early this morning to buy some privacy slates for the chain link fence.  I went to one further away in hopes they would have red, but nope they didn’t.  His computer was not working last night, again, and work let him off with pay.  so he got up early.  I had many plans for today but.
> 
> Last night he seemed odd.  He was coughing a lung up and woke me up.  He was going to bed as his computer wasn’t working and he had the chills.  Took his temp, no fever.  He goes to bed, gets up early for himself, seems fine and off to Lowe’s.
> 
> I had already taken care of Bella, put up the new sun shade, watered the back, etc, usual stuff.  After Lowe’s, Petsmart for new crate for Bella, then I took him to instant care since he was so odd last night.  They said take him to ER, he said no, I said then get out and walk home.
> 
> Took him to ER.  Got a room right away, nurse comes right in and draws out half the blood he has in his body.  Puts in two IVs.  I explain his issues, again.  We are bickering at each other this whole time and I ask the nurse can they keep him for a month or two and give me a rest.  . She says it does not work that way.
> 
> Doctor comes in, says they are going to hospitalize him.  . See, there is a God.
> 
> I ask if he will get a Covid test, they say no.  It’s nearly impossible to get Covid after vaccination.  Good to know.  He has a fever of 101, and oxygen is down to 87.  Yesterday, he was better, last night he was decidedly odd, and now he is actually sick.  It looks like pneumonia on the X-ray.
> 
> Got a stone cold burger from Burger King on way home and ate it cause I could feel my sugar crashing.  Also got an ice cream for a quick fix.  Put Bella out.  Called husband, he’s still in the ER waiting on blood results.  Says they still will keep him.  And this has been what I am doing today.


Hope he feels better soon and u get some rest in the meantime, @Aneeda72!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


>


These cost $2+ in the international aisle of Walmart.  The tomato Heinz bean taste the same from the regular aisle.  This is Canada and our beans are different from those in the US.  They are one of the products that Americans will head north to purchase here. 

Rather than bacon, I serve beans with eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Jules

Had my coffee, showered, applied lots of SPF and went for a semi-early walk.  Popped in a small bakery and carried home bread and an almond croissant that I hope is more exciting than the bread.  Plan to take another walk in the evening when it’s cooler.  Not sure what I’ll do until then.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> These cost $2+ in the international aisle of Walmart.  The tomato Heinz bean taste the same from the regular aisle.  This is Canada and our beans are different from those in the US.  They are one of the products that Americans will head north to purchase here.
> 
> Rather than bacon, I serve beans with eggs for breakfast.


approx 50p a can here...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


>


That's what we have here .. beans in tomato sauce. Otherwise, I wouldn't eat it


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, husband and I went to Lowe’s early this morning to buy some privacy slates for the chain link fence.  I went to one further away in hopes they would have red, but nope they didn’t.  His computer was not working last night, again, and work let him off with pay.  so he got up early.  I had many plans for today but.
> 
> Last night he seemed odd.  He was coughing a lung up and woke me up.  He was going to bed as his computer wasn’t working and he had the chills.  Took his temp, no fever.  He goes to bed, gets up early for himself, seems fine and off to Lowe’s.
> 
> I had already taken care of Bella, put up the new sun shade, watered the back, etc, usual stuff.  After Lowe’s, Petsmart for new crate for Bella, then I took him to instant care since he was so odd last night.  They said take him to ER, he said no, I said then get out and walk home.
> 
> Took him to ER.  Got a room right away, nurse comes right in and draws out half the blood he has in his body.  Puts in two IVs.  I explain his issues, again.  We are bickering at each other this whole time and I ask the nurse can they keep him for a month or two and give me a rest.  . She says it does not work that way.
> 
> Doctor comes in, says they are going to hospitalize him.  . See, there is a God.
> 
> I ask if he will get a Covid test, they say no.  It’s nearly impossible to get Covid after vaccination.  Good to know.  He has a fever of 101, and oxygen is down to 87.  Yesterday, he was better, last night he was decidedly odd, and now he is actually sick.  It looks like pneumonia on the X-ray.
> 
> Got a stone cold burger from Burger King on way home and ate it cause I could feel my sugar crashing.  Also got an ice cream for a quick fix.  Put Bella out.  Called husband, he’s still in the ER waiting on blood results.  Says they still will keep him.  And this has been what I am doing today.


Aneeda....you and your hubby definitely had a bad day. Hope he feels better soon.
I'm sure the time apart would be a good break for you.
But
Him being sick is not the best way to do a break.
As usual, men being so stubborn, he had to be dragged to medical attention.
The hospital is the right place for him to get better.
Take care.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, husband and I went to Lowe’s early this morning to buy some privacy slates for the chain link fence.  I went to one further away in hopes they would have red, but nope they didn’t.  His computer was not working last night, again, and work let him off with pay.  so he got up early.  I had many plans for today but.
> 
> Last night he seemed odd.  He was coughing a lung up and woke me up.  He was going to bed as his computer wasn’t working and he had the chills.  Took his temp, no fever.  He goes to bed, gets up early for himself, seems fine and off to Lowe’s.
> 
> I had already taken care of Bella, put up the new sun shade, watered the back, etc, usual stuff.  After Lowe’s, Petsmart for new crate for Bella, then I took him to instant care since he was so odd last night.  They said take him to ER, he said no, I said then get out and walk home.
> 
> Took him to ER.  Got a room right away, nurse comes right in and draws out half the blood he has in his body.  Puts in two IVs.  I explain his issues, again.  We are bickering at each other this whole time and I ask the nurse can they keep him for a month or two and give me a rest.  . She says it does not work that way.
> 
> Doctor comes in, says they are going to hospitalize him.  . See, there is a God.
> 
> I ask if he will get a Covid test, they say no.  It’s nearly impossible to get Covid after vaccination.  Good to know.  He has a fever of 101, and oxygen is down to 87.  Yesterday, he was better, last night he was decidedly odd, and now he is actually sick.  It looks like pneumonia on the X-ray.
> 
> Got a stone cold burger from Burger King on way home and ate it cause I could feel my sugar crashing.  Also got an ice cream for a quick fix.  Put Bella out.  Called husband, he’s still in the ER waiting on blood results.  Says they still will keep him.  And this has been what I am doing today.


sssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiipppp... what a day...  how did I miss this?... good lord pneumonia, wonder how he got that, does he had compromised lungs ?  well today you have to take this opportunity to do or rest... whatever it is, you need to have a mental rest from all the bickering...

Hope your hubs gets well soon,and not too poorly, for all the joking around we want him to be better.. ... but for your sake, maybe not too soon...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> apparently baked beans in the USA has BBQ sauce... the baked beans here don't have that, they are in tomato sauce, which is why so many Americans love them for breakfast when they get here but previously on hearing Baked beans for brekkie they were thinking of USA Baked beans they were grossed out at the thought


My recipe for baked beans does not have BBQ sauce or tomato sauce either. Some recipes call for ketchup but the original recipe for Boston baked beans used the pot liquor (water they were cooked in) for the liquid. The canned store brands do their own thing.


----------



## katlupe

Having coffee right now. Then planning on going out with Sonny, running errands, shopping, etc. Raining right now.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> My recipe for baked beans does not have BBQ sauce or tomato sauce either. Some recipes call for ketchup but the original recipe for Boston baked beans used the pot liquor (water they were cooked in) for the liquid. The canned store brands do their own thing.


yes but these are the Heinz canned versions Kat... it's not a usual thing for people here to make their own baked beans


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yes but these are the Heinz canned versions Kat... it's not a usual thing for people here to make their own baked beans


Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiipppp... what a day...  how did I miss this?... good lord pneumonia, wonder how he got that, does he had compromised lungs ?  well today you have to take this opportunity to do or rest... whatever it is, you need to have a mental rest from all the bickering...
> 
> Hope your hubs gets well soon,and not too poorly, for all thejoking around we want him to be better.. ... but for your sake, maybe not too soon...


Yup, it’s the MENTAL rest I need from all the bickering for sure.  All the other stuff, that I do daily, still needs to be done and that’s fine.  Hes on the gurney in the ER, he has trouble breathing so they put oxygen on him.  Doctor asked when was his second Covid shot.  I say March.

He immediately contradicts me and says April.    Apparently the pneumonia has not effected his ability to “put me straight”.  I pull out the vaccination card, it was March.

Anyway, after the doctor lectured me over no need for Covid test, because of the pneumonia, they tested him for Covid.  It was negative.  . On the X-ray they found two “spots” on his lungs which this morning they did a whole body CT scan.  As he has that inactive lung cancer nodule and a history of blood clots in the lungs.

They are looking for any other signs of cancer or blood clots.  He remains very weak, still gets the shakes, and due to his 5am phone call to me to bring his clean clothes for when he leaves the hospital;  he is still a pain in the my butt.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that.


no apologies needed chikadee..


----------



## MarciKS

working again today


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> working again today


You remind me so much of me. For years I used to write the same on here  ( well the previous forum before we changed to this one) .off to work( early morning)... back from work ( in the evning.. then I'd give all my woes of the day.. had to offload on someone didn't I?>.. .. I know how you're feeling.. when can you retire ?


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> You remind me so much of me. For years I used to write the same. on here  ( well the previous forum before we changed to this one) .off to work( early morning)... back from work ( in the evning.. then I'd give all my woes of the day.. had to offload on someone didn't I?>.. .. I know how you're feeling.. when can you retire ?


i can never retire. i'm tweaking my resume this weekend. gonna get an acct. set up with LinkedIn and Indeed and start looking for work at home stuff on the computer. I'm gonna try part time first. If that goes well then I'm going after full time. I saw some of them have insurance and stuff too. If I can get something FT going then I'm gonna retire from food service altogether.


----------



## MarciKS

cya later


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> i can never retire. i'm tweaking my resume this weekend. gonna get an acct. set up with LinkedIn and Indeed and start looking for work at home stuff on the computer. I'm gonna try part time first. If that goes well then I'm going after full time. I saw some of them have insurance and stuff too. If I can get something FT going then I'm gonna retire from food service altogether.


Are you over 65, Marci, or do you still need medical insurance coverage?


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  the normal every day stuff.

I "should" be out side  playing in the wet dirt as I have some annuals that need planted.

Yesterday while  hubby & I were away, some kids tore   up my bed of blooming iris.
Threw stalks, flowers onto the road where they got smashed.

They didn't  go after the ones in front of  our house.

Need a plan that would put the fear of their  life in them.


----------



## JonDouglas

Not much today - some photo editing, reading, checking news sites and checking the forums I subscribe to.  I am finding that I enjoy down time after a day in the saddle.  There's always the possibility that something interesting will happen or become known.  Some days you have to go out and make interesting things happen.  This isn't one of those days.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> So far  the normal every day stuff.
> 
> I "should" be out side  playing in the wet dirt as I have some annuals that need planted.
> 
> Yesterday while  hubby & I were away, some kids tore   up my bed of blooming iris.
> Threw stalks, flowers onto the road where they got smashed.
> 
> They didn't  go after the ones in front of  our house.
> 
> Need a plan that would put the fear of their  life in them.


A bigger dog


----------



## Aneeda72

Husband was retested for Covid, he still doesn’t have it .  They are keeping him another day.  He is sitting in a chair watching tv.  Hmm, that’s all he does at home.


----------



## Murrmurr

Had to cancel my acupuncture appointment. They rescheduled it, though, so that's good. 
I just have too much stuff to do today. For one, I gotta go order a birthday cake for Collin. He'll be 3 on Saturday! And he'll be here on Friday.


----------



## debodun

Took a load of laundry to the laundromat and while it was doing its thing, I went shopping without much success. I won't starve, but things are scarce and prices are higher than usual. Waited all day for people to show up to look at items I posted on Marketplace. Stood up across the board and some were even people I know.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Took a load of laundry to the laundromat and while it was doing its thing, I went shopping without much success. I won't starve, but things are scarce and prices are higher than usual. Waited all day for people to show up to look at items I posted on Marketplace. Stood up across the board and some were even people I know.


So odd to me since there are no shortages of anything here


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> So odd to me since there are no shortages of anything here


No noticeable shortages here either.


----------



## jujube

Today, I drove home from the Blue Ridge. 9 hours ...... it rained torrents through South Carolina, Georgia and Florida.  Semis, semis and more semis.....throwing up water so at times the wipers couldn't keep up.

I'm always afraid to pull off the highway (though there were a lot that did) because I'm afraid someone will rear-end me.

I hate driving.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> Are you over 65, Marci, or do you still need medical insurance coverage?


55 and yes i need medical coverage.


----------



## J-Kat

I got up earlier than usual.  The dog thinks when some weak daylight peeps thru the blinds that it is time to get up.  Today it was 6:10 am.  No talking her out of it so got up, had my coffee, did some internet surfing, ate breakfast, then gave the dog her breakfast.  Decided to go to Lowe's and get a few bedding plants and look at kitchen countertop materials, etc.  Plants were super expensive because, they say, of the extended snow/ice and freezing temps several months back and many nurseries lost much of their wholesale stock.  Guy in the kitchen area said prices for countertop materials had gone up as well and laminate is almost as much as quartz.  Just my luck.


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked a batch of  sugar cookies to go with tomorrow morning's  coffee .


----------



## Aneeda72

J-Kat said:


> I got up earlier than usual.  The dog thinks when some weak daylight peeps thru the blinds that it is time to get up.  Today it was 6:10 am.  No talking her out of it so got up, had my coffee, did some internet surfing, ate breakfast, then gave the dog her breakfast.  Decided to go to Lowe's and get a few bedding plants and look at kitchen countertop materials, etc.  Plants were super expensive because, they say, of the extended snow/ice and freezing temps several months back and many nurseries lost much of their wholesale stock.  Guy in the kitchen area said prices for countertop materials had gone up as well and laminate is almost as much as quartz.  Just my luck.


This is true for here-I saw Bonine plants at Lowe’s throw away most of their first delivery of plants due to late frost and I lost plants as well.  I goggled it and while the plant may survive a freeze it will not bear as usual.

My Bella likes to go out at 5am.  I think I’ll take her collar off tomorrow morning.  She almost done eating it anyway.


----------



## Sliverfox

Coffee & cookies with a Mac  begging  for a crumb started my day.
Tried  making the cookies taste lemony ,, didn't  work.

Toasted, chopped pecans are better in them.

Think I'll get my butt in gear,,go knock down  more grass & weeds with weed eater.


----------



## Aneeda72

Read the report of my husbands CT scan, he has pneumonia in three lobes of his lungs.  No wonder he was coughing up a lung.  He is feeling much better.  The smoke alarm in his room at home is beeping as the batteries need to be changed.    My son will have to do it.

Doing the usual today.


----------



## Pappy

Today is national donut day. Buy a beverage and get a free donut. Will hit the local Dunkin shop for our coffee fix. Need to buy some new belts and cargo shorts. Have gone from a 44 waist to a 40 and even those are a little large. Was 230 pounds, now as of yesterday, 193. So here I am talking about donuts…


----------



## MickaC

#1.......contacting the AC service man.
Last year when it refused to work.....he filled it up with coolant.....because there's a crack in the line....and was leaking out.....wasn't sure how long it was last.....got me through the summer..... new AC's were not even available because of covid.
AC went for the last couple days, then quit.
Hopefully something can be done shortly.

Going to be another 34 degrees today.....get things watered....and find something to do in the shade till it gets too hot.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Today is national donut day. Buy a beverage and get a free donut. Will hit the local Dunkin shop for our coffee fix. Need to buy some new belts and cargo shorts. Have gone from a 44 waist to a 40 and even those are a little large. Was 230 pounds, now as of yesterday, 193. So here I am talking about donuts…


Have you tried these elasticated belts , pappy ?


My o/h has to sit down most of the day in his job and always found his leather belts cut into him.. so a couple of years ago he converted to these... and finds them really comfortable... They come in lots of colours...

https://www.amazon.com/Elastic-Brai...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## StarSong

J-Kat said:


> I got up earlier than usual.  The dog thinks when some weak daylight peeps thru the blinds that it is time to get up.  Today it was 6:10 am.  No talking her out of it so got up, had my coffee, did some internet surfing, ate breakfast, then gave the dog her breakfast.  Decided to go to Lowe's and get a few bedding plants and look at kitchen countertop materials, etc.  Plants were super expensive because, they say, of the extended snow/ice and freezing temps several months back and many nurseries lost much of their wholesale stock.*  Guy in the kitchen area said prices for countertop materials had gone up as well and laminate is almost as much as quartz.  Just my luck*.


It seems all building materials in the US have skyrocketed in price.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> It seems all building materials in the US have skyrocketed in price.


Yup, it’s a bad time to replace a roof.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Day off from work so plan to workout, then if it doesn't rain, I need to rake up some tree bark in the front yard that sheds around this time every year. Beautiful tree, except for that.


----------



## Aneeda72

CindyLouWho said:


> Day off from work so plan to workout, then if it doesn't rain, I need to rake up some tree bark in the front yard that sheds around this time every year. Beautiful tree, except for that.


Dogs like to eat wood


----------



## JustBonee

My days lately have revolved around studying the Radar Map of my area online  ....   We have had  weeks of on and off rain. 

It's become a game of finding that open time frame  of 30 minutes or so,  to get our dog walks in.  (do this three times a day!)  
Last night it didn't work out so well .... but this morning  was fine.


----------



## hollydolly

CindyLouWho said:


> Day off from work so plan to workout, then if it doesn't rain, I need to rake up some tree bark in the front yard that sheds around this time every year. Beautiful tree, except for that.


what type of tree is it ?


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Have you tried these elasticated belts , pappy ?
> 
> 
> My o/h has to sit down most of the day in his job and always found his leather belts cut into him.. so a couple of years ago he converted to these... and finds them really comfortable... They come in lots of colours...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elastic-Brai...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Thank you Holly. Looks like a winner and will try one on my next order to Amazon. My belts cut into me too.


----------



## CindyLouWho

hollydolly said:


> what type of tree is it ?


It's a Sycamore tree, Holly, and it's 37 years old.

I've read it's good for the environment that this tree does not hold pollution in it's tree bark, but sheds every year and has new bark.

There isn't another one on my street. My neighbor across the street said he loves this tree and wishes he had one in his front yard.
Maybe I should ask him if he wants to help me rake the fallen bark?


----------



## Llynn

pressure washing my deck, sidewalks, and parking pad.


----------



## Aneeda72

Picked up husband from the hospital, doctors says he is not contagious and was not contagious; but he will be sick for two more weeks.  Oh goody.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Picked up husband from the hospital, doctors says he is not contagious and was not contagious; but he will be sick for two more weeks.  Oh goody.


In what way will he be poorly for 2 weeks?... will he need nursing care at home by someone other than you ?.. will he have to be bedridden the whole 2 weeks ? Sorry to hear this Aneeda, but well at least he's alive...


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came home from doing some shopping. Groceries, and some "adult beverages".   OK, Vodka, I bought vodka.  LOL. Found these too. .may be nice this hot weekend. They are freeze pops with vodka in them. Remember to snack responsibly..do not snack and drive.

*


----------



## hollydolly

Not doing much today.It's a glorious sunny warm day but it's the last weekend of the holiday so those things which are free from lockdown will be packed.. beaches , etc..so I've just been sitting in the garden this morning chatting to my daughter.. 

Hubs downloaded the new FF update for me because I was expecting problems after reading all the woes on here about it..( I would usually downloadit myself)... but there was NO probs here at all.. Maybe it's because I'm on a MAC


----------



## katlupe

I am planning on cleaning Rabbit's cage thoroughly today. Take it all apart, clean the tray that is underneath and put new boxes inside for litter. Take apart his water dish holder and clean that. Then vacuuming. He got hay all over the place now because for some reason he is taking a mouthful out of the cage and taking it somewhere he likes to sleep. 

Supposed to get into the 90's here I heard, so staying inside. I cannot take hot weather.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Not doing much today.It's a glorious sunny warm day but it's the last weekend of the holiday so those things which are free from lockdown will be packed.. beaches , etc..so I've just been sitting in the garden this morning chatting to my daughter..


Do a lot of people take off the four days that straddle the holiday weekend and the following weekend, giving them nine days off?


----------



## Aunt Bea

The temperature will be in the 90s this weekend.

Still comfortable with low humidity and a nice breeze.

I made a pot of riced cauliflower pilaf with cremini mushrooms, onion, garlic, etc... for an easy scoop and nuke dinner.

Walked to the nearby Tops Friendly Market to pick up some low-carb ice cream and cold cuts.   I don't really care for the store but it's a nice one-mile roundtrip that allows me to get a little exercise while doing something useful.  Buying ice cream qualifies as useful, right?


----------



## Furryanimal

Had a visit from a sky tv engineer..I now  have a new dish and one of my boxes only gets the free channels...


----------



## Pappy

Go for coffee and take a ride alone the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> I am planning on cleaning Rabbit's cage thoroughly today. Take it all apart, clean the tray that is underneath and put new boxes inside for litter. Take apart his water dish holder and clean that. Then vacuuming. He got hay all over the place now because for some reason he is taking a mouthful out of the cage and taking it somewhere he likes to sleep.
> 
> Supposed to get into the 90's here I heard, so staying inside. I cannot take hot weather.


And that reminds me to clean the bottom out of my birdies home, too.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Do a lot of people take off the four days that straddle the holiday weekend and the following weekend, giving them nine days off?


yes absolutely.. this is the Mid-term holiday for the schools, so they broke up a week ago last  Friday, and don't return until this coming  Monday


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Had a visit from a sky tv engineer..I now  have a new dish and one of my boxes only gets the free channels...


so does that mean you're not paying any sky subscription.. ?.. do you have to pay for the box rental?


----------



## debodun

Bright and early, went to the laundromat to get that over with. Did a little vacuuming and dusting. Vacuum cleaner quit on me. I think it was some overload mechanism, I changed the bag and after that it was okay, but there was more dust on the inside of the vac than in the bag. I noticed the bag has split. What a mess!  It's a Panasonic canister vac.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes absolutely.. this is the Mid-term holiday for the schools, so they broke up a week ago last  Friday, and don't return until this coming  Monday


My grands are out for summer break.  They go back for fall term mid-August.


----------



## hollydolly

Ours don't break up until July, and then return in September


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> The temperature will be in the 90s this weekend.
> 
> Still comfortable with low humidity and a nice breeze.
> 
> I made a pot of riced cauliflower pilaf with cremini mushrooms, onion, garlic, etc... for an easy scoop and nuke dinner.
> 
> Walked to the nearby Tops Friendly Market to pick up some low-carb ice cream and cold cuts.   I don't really care for the store but it's a nice one-mile roundtrip that allows me to get a little exercise while doing something useful.  Buying ice cream qualifies as useful, right?



That sounds amazing! I will have to try that but have not done a riced recipe yet. Just the mashed, which I loved. Have the leftovers for tonight's supper.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am planning on mopping the kitchen and bathroom floors. Maybe after I visit Mr. Dumpster, I will take a ride on Jazzy just to get some fresh air. I thought about taking a ride to Tops to get a few things. Maybe, Depends on how hot it is by the time I get around to it. A little bit of dusting too. I have leftovers for supper so not worried about food today.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful drive down US 1 to Sebastian, FL and back up A1A along the coast yesterday.  The parks were packed so we didn’t stop at any of them.
Today, we need to get a BD card for my daughter, and while we are out…maybe a ice cream stop at Del’s Tastee Freeze.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up this morning around 6am thanks to the birdies chirping outside,tried to get back to sleep,no luck.I walked outside to water the plants in our community garden,being a member of the garden committee.I then walked around the garden circle a couple of times,temp was 66,refreshing with a slight breeze
I'm thrilled today because my church,Westminster Presb is finally reopening with 1 service at 10:30.Its been closed since March 2020,we will be wearing masks,social distancing.I'll be interested to see how many members show up.Our minister is retiring at the end of this month,he has been our senior pastor for 23 yrs. When the pandemic started we've been able to watch services online via Youtube, or Facebook which was great.This will continue for those who don't feel comfortable coming back quite yet.I rather be there in person to see church friends again.This will be my long walk of the day{6 blocks},highlight of my week


----------



## Liberty

Going grocery shopping...picking up kids tomorrow morning at the airport...they are coming in again from Ohio.  Have 2 clients in east Texas.  They stay with us overnight, drive to clients Tues and come back Wed afternoon, leave Friday morning. Back deck & Pool time!!  Making French Chicken & Mushroom Crepes for dinner tomorrow night. We always have a blast!  You'all have a good one today!


----------



## MickaC

Taking an easy day today.
Doing my morning cleaning chores, catch up on laundry.
Enjoyed the first rainbow here this morning. 
Thunderstorm / rain during the nite.....didn't hear the thunder with the windows closed, but there must have been some, because Micki spent the nite in the bathroom......which is where she goes in thunderstorms or heavy rain......not sure how much rain we got.....but any would help.....so dry.
Cleaning up the containers i had tomato plants in before been planted.
So, that'll be my day.


----------



## hollydolly

It was raining this morning.. the humidity is high even tho' it's dry now..I have all the windows open and the  tower fan going and still there's hardly any air.

I've done all my deep cleaning this morning.. the woodwork..doors bannisters.. floors, bathrooms, kitchen etc... and I'm exhausted due to the humidity.. had to keep taking 10 minute breaks..

Also I hung my new resin planters out on the fences this afternoon with new plants in them ...

Stopped for a cuppa tea..and now

Stripped the beds so I've just got to go turn the machine on now


----------



## Buckeye

My plan yesterday was to do nothing all day, which was great but I didn't get finished, so I'll be doing nothing all day again today.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> so does that mean you're not paying any sky subscription.. ?.. do you have to pay for the box rental?i


I means I no longer have a multiroom subscription...one box still has a sky subscription on it.(which I negotiated a discount on).
i assumed they would take the other box away but I still have it.It now only gets FTA channels.
if you completely cancel your subscription you don’t pay sky anything.Still get the free channels but can’t record on the boxes.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far made  grocery restocking run to Walmart.
Wasn't  very crowded ,, yet.
Followed my list still bought things that weren't on it.


----------



## Lewkat

Reading a book about D-Day and reflecting on how these brave men faced the enemy 77 yrs. ago.  Bless them all.


----------



## Furryanimal

A day ahead of the official ticket  window I have received my ticket for Thursday’s cricket in Cardiff after I and a friend persuaded the membership secretary to let use our ‘bubble’ and sit together.
Cost £0 because we are members...


----------



## debodun

When I got home from church, I mowed the front lawn before it got really hot. I still worked up quite a perspiration, though. Repaired a stained glass sun catcher (thread in Hobbies and Crafts). Waited for someone to come and get a plant stand I had for sale on Marketplace. She actually showed up (be still my beating heart!).


----------



## Chet

Took a ride to the state park and the pool and it's parking lot were packed on this 90 degree day. Nothing like soaking in "people soup" to cool off.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> In what way will he be poorly for 2 weeks?... will he need nursing care at home by someone other than you ?.. will he have to be bedridden the whole 2 weeks ? Sorry to hear this Aneeda, but well at least he's alive...


Hmm, How is he?-nasty temperament as usual.  Does he need nursing home care other than me, nope, and he doesn’t need me, or my help, or me to do anything at all for him.  He is not following the doctors advice, of course, and not interested in anything I have to say, as usual.

He is able to do what he usually does, sit and watch tv while I do all the work.  Blame Bella for some of his issues and remark that she is getting to be too much trouble .  This means he needs to stay away from her.

He starts back to work tonight.  Yup, he’s alive, oh goody, seriously wish I wasn’t.  I am having a seriously rough day.


----------



## MarciKS

Sitting here being thankful I'm not married.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> He starts back to work tonight.


That would mean he shouldn’t expect Nurse Aneeda to look after him at home.


----------



## Ken N Tx

More rain coming, got my place mowed yesterday...
.


----------



## Aneeda72

It is HOT, HOT, HOT and our new air conditioner is leaking water like a sieve so have to call them today.  Pretty sure it’s not supposed to do that.  Got to go get a blood test for my surgery in two weeks.  If my A1C is not low enough, surgery will be cancelled.

Doing the usual stuff which includes limited time in the garden since it is so hot.  My shoulder hurts a great deal so still trying not to use it much.  I want to clean out the shed.  I’ve pretty much decided to try and sell the house in fall.


----------



## katlupe

My plan today is to stay cool, but need to mop those floors I did not do yesterday because Sonny came over. My air conditioner is already on.


----------



## MickaC

Usual morning cleaning chores.
Hopefully replanting some tomato plants the ones in planter pots.....think i got the soil too heavy.....going to add mixture to lighten the soil some.
They should be okay, have only had them in for a week.....shouldn't set them back too much.
But.
The sky is looking dark.....might get rain.
See what happens.


----------



## Furryanimal

Nothing I should be!


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> It is HOT, HOT, HOT and our new air conditioner is leaking water like a sieve so have to call them today.  Pretty sure it’s not supposed to do that.  Got to go get a blood test for my surgery in two weeks.  If my A1C is not low enough, surgery will be cancelled.
> 
> Doing the usual stuff which includes limited time in the garden since it is so hot.  My shoulder hurts a great deal so still trying not to use it much.  I want to clean out the shed. * I’ve pretty much decided to try and sell the house in fall.*


*Good...that house needsta Go....*


----------



## hollydolly

Hubs has the week off.. so today he gave my computer a good clear out because it's been acting up a little bit, not good given that's only a 2 year old Mac...so hopefully it'll run much better..

I sat outside in the sun reading my monthly subscription  magazine , which I usually only read in bed ,I propped my legs up on the wooden garden table, and after half an hour  they stuck there, I could hardly get them off the table without agonising pain... sheesh... I must be getting older..


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Usual morning cleaning chores.
> Hopefully replanting some tomato plants the ones in planter pots.....think i got the soil too heavy.....going to add mixture to lighten the soil some.
> They should be okay, have only had them in for a week.....shouldn't set them back too much.
> But.
> The sky is looking dark.....might get rain.
> See what happens.


You used potting soil, right?  It’s really hard to kill a tomato but I’ve done it.


----------



## hollydolly

Been out this afternoon to the frozen food shop.. to fill our  freezers ... also to the Bix Box harward store ( B&Q).. to buy some chicken wire  for some fencing......and an industrial fan.. it's really powerful, much more so than my oscillating tower fans , I can't bear this humidity...

Stopped off at the pub garden for a quick drink before heading home.It's so telling that this last 15 months has made a huge difference to the usual clientel... While the pubs have been in lockdown, people have been buying alcohol from the supermarkets.. of course  it's so much cheaper, and it's clear they've realised just how much money they've saved by doing that, so this particualr pub which is always packed out, had just 2 cars in the car park..and since pubs have re-opened in this area.. we've noticed this wherever we've been


----------



## fmdog44

Grilled a 2 1/2 lb. chuck roast last night and sliced some up today and shredded the meat simmered in sherry & BBQ sauce for a delicious lunch sandwich. Beef stroganoff is on the menu for supper.


----------



## debodun

Entertained a roofer this morning, then mowed the back lawn before the predicted heat of the day. That was enough, still feel washed out.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I first woke up at 5,went back to sleep,amazed I woke up at 6:30
It was already 73,a bit humid but there was a slight breeze on my early walk,then watered the plants in community garden
My only plans for today was calling Canopy of Neighbors members which I do every Mon morning.My mid morning walk went to local 7/11 needed to get some OJ,it had become more humid outside
As I was eating my lunch reading NYT,my close friend Marcia called asked if I could come over and take my 'buddy boy' Aker{pharoh hound} for afternoon walk.She was at a meeting, then taking a friend to her PT appt.Marcia&Dave live 2 blocks from my apt building.When I walked into the living room,'bb was lying on the sofa,I bent down to hug him,he licked my nose.When I said'wanna go for a walk',his ears perked up.As he was drinking water from his bowl,I put the leash around his neck.We went around the block,he was panting since it was a bit humid,when we got back he headed for the water bowl again,then waited for his treat.He laid down on the rug near the fan,sighed,very content.This made my day


----------



## JonDouglas

Had my annual physical this morning and, thankfully, passed with flying colors.  Did some grocery shopping after lunch then stayed in out of the 100° heat this afternoon - cleaned the kitchen and made some pasta salad.  Tonight's fare is no-talent easy - flash grilled smoked porkchops with a (purchased) maple blueberry compote.  With it being too hot to ride today, am hoping for cooler weather tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Entertained a roofer this morning, then mowed the back lawn before the predicted heat of the day. That was enough, still feel washed out.


Did you pass out during his visit or after he left?  Did you laugh wildly at the estimate or cry?  What was the estimate?


----------



## Pappy

Not much. Did take wife to dermatologist to have a spot looked at. Poor gal has so many moles on her back it looks like a roadmap.


----------



## MickaC

Was cooler this morning......so i finished moving some stuff out of a south east corner of the back yard.....set up one 4x4 raised garden frame in time for planting.....have 2 more to set up....not rushing....not being planted this year.
Already have landscaping stones there.....so just have to set up the beds and level them......fill them when i know i can fill with soil within a short time.....because i don't want the tarp and soil down too long before it kills the grass underneath.

Did the grocery thing.
Very disappointing in the raised prices......e.g. Used to get 3, 4 pack yogurt for 10.98......since covid, 2, 4 pack for 7.00.  In general a lot of prices have increased by 30%. Sales on items are fewer. Doesn't seem to be shortages like there was.
But
My medications don't cost any more than before Covid, in fact anything i buy there, prices have stayed the same.

Will water garden stuff after supper.
Get stuff ready for garbage day tomorrow......SO EXCITING.....


----------



## Aneeda72

It is 6am and 78 degrees not working in the garden and I probably won’t walk outside either -way too hot.  Instead caved in and bought Netflix which has changed a lot since I last bought it. Much better.  I am watching Shadow and Bone series which is very good so far.


----------



## MickaC

Did my exciting tuesday thing already......garbage bin out for pickup.....can hardly contain myself.
About this tuesday garbage thing......our garbage day was always fridays.....seems it was the right day, end of the week and all.
The town changed companies for recycle and garbage.
Having trouble getting used to the tuesdays, just seems odd.
Recycle pickup is the same, every other wednesday.

Usual morning cleaning chores......then out to the great outdoors.


----------



## Sliverfox

Slow rain & warm  here,,not  checking temp,, want to think its cooler than 80.

Hubby & I may go looking  for  air conditioner as our old one  is very nosy.
We looked yesterday as one store had send out  flyer with AC priced at $ 99.

All sold out as  was the  other store we went to.

We drove  past Home Depot ,, asked  hubby   'want to stop there',,,  he replied ,'Why?'
That surprised  me,,    kept  silent as we passed it.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Had surgery on my right hand yesterday, pecking at the keyboard with the left.
Hopefully the last one for awhile.  
Plan for the day is to catch up on some of my audio books.


----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


> Had surgery on my right hand yesterday, pecking at the keyboard with the left.
> Hopefully the last one for awhile.
> Plan for the day is to catch up on some of my audio books.


Hope you're not in too much pain, and it gets better quickly....


----------



## hollydolly

Not done too much so far, it's hot out in the garden... We have an area of our back garden we call the seashore.. it's behind our tall trees and laurel... and hubs has been attaching a whole new fence there....

Later we may have to take some stuff to the recycle centre.. everything always goes in my car , it's the workhorse of the family..apparently..god forbid anything should go in his Nibs Maserati...


----------



## Pecos

It is raining again today so I will skip the walk. It is our weekly cleaning day and I have my standing date with Sally Meile the vacuum. I also noticed that the laundry basket is full so doing a load of dark clothes is on my agenda.
My wife is fixing stir fry tonight and hers is excellent.
LOL, it looks like another exciting day to me.


----------



## debodun

Dusted off a table of knickknacks. The lamp and a few duplicate figurines are destined for the next yard sale. I am slowly learning to take before and after photos for comparison.


----------



## Aneeda72

Managed to water the gardens.  My fibromyalgia has hit bad today so just watching tv.


----------



## Pecos

debodun said:


> Dusted off a table of knickknacks. The lamp and a few duplicate figurines are destined for the next yard sale. I am slowly learing to take before an after photos for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 168334


I really admire the way you continue to work at downsizing in such a steady way.


----------



## debodun

I did find something interesting I had forgotten all about when I dusted the knickknack table - a beanbag style ashtray with a Scottish terrier motif. That is NOT going out for the yard sale.


----------



## StarSong

Waiting for the veterinarian PT/acupuncturist who makes house calls.  Hoping she can help our little guy feel better.  

At $175 per session we're only going to give this a few tries before cutting bait if it doesn't work.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> I did find something interesting I had forgotten all about when I dusted the knickknack table - a beanbag style ashtray with a Scottish terrier motif. That is NOT going out for the yard sale.
> 
> View attachment 168337View attachment 168338


That has to be the nicest one I have seen.

The glass tray is rare, or at least this is the first time I've ever seen a glass beanbag ashtray. The ones I remember from the past always had a plaid beanbag and tin or thin metal tray.


----------



## debodun

The cloth is heavy embroidered fabric, almost like carpetbag.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> The cloth is heavy fabric, almost like carpetbag.


Yes, that's the first thing I noticed, how thick the weave was.

That's definitely not in keeping with the ones I remember... thin plaid cotton.


----------



## debodun

I just ran the ashtray through an eBay search. They are asking $20 - $30 for them.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....l1313&_nkw=scottie+beanbag+ash+tray&_sacat=0


----------



## Sliverfox

That is very unusual.


----------



## StarSong

A photo of the veterinarian working on him.  19 needles all together.  He was surprisingly good.  

She kept him distracted with treats and a jar of frozen baby food. Whoda thunk of frozen baby food? Great trick, right? 

Will see how he's feeling over the next few days. Our next appointment is in two weeks.


----------



## Chet

On and off thunder storms coming through today with an inch of rain so far. It was a good day to check for leaks in the roof by looking in the attic. What pain. I have to get a step ladder and contort myself to get to the trap door in the closet. Saw no drips thankfully. Did the same for the attached garage.


----------



## JonDouglas

With humid 90° weather again today, I packed up the camera stuff and took the Miata west to one of the few rail junctions  where there's a decent chance to photograph trains moving.  Fortunately, two CSX freights went through and one NECR engine cam back to yard.  After that, the rail line was shut down so crews could swap out a worn rail.  When all the other train-watchers left, I got out the drone and had my  first try at aerial photography in the field.  Not being a "top gun" drone pilot yet, I picked out a target train that wouldn't tax my flying skills.  Picture is below.







The white car to the right of the old Porter steamer was working on the old engine doing things that made no sense.  After taking six photos, I melted in a pile of sweat and went home to lovely, beautiful, wonderful AC.   

Edit Note:  I have to push myself to overcome the discomfort of carrying and using the drone.  Repairing cameras and drones can be expensive. which is why I got one that's not supposed to run into things or crash (i.e., autonomous)

Edit Note:  Am now thinking the drone should be an excellent tool for capturing aerial pictures of autumn colors.


----------



## Pinky

Just came home from the eye clinic where hubby had his second eye surgery. Took a taxi both ways. Lots of traffic out there on this very humid day.


----------



## Murrmurr

Gotta say goodbye to Paxton (aka "Collin") today. His mom will be here to pick him up in a couple hours.
He "graduated" from pre-pre-school last week and has the summer off until he starts pre-school (freaking nuts, but whatever), so he'll be free to spend lots of time with Uncle Frank (we hope). 

Meanwhile, the twins, his younger siblings, don't have summer break from pre-pre-school, so it's good he'll get a break from them for a couple months.


----------



## Pepper

I came home from the Public Library after 50 minutes of ecstasy!  Opened yesterday for the first time in a year & a half!  Everything's new & smells good!

Must wear a mask, no seating, can only stay one hour, can only go to one floor.  Be still my foolish heart.

Now I can read real books again & stave off my dementia!  Just kidding I hope!  Also, I can read outside again, I love to read outside!  Couldn't see with my Kindle.


----------



## Pappy

JonDouglas said:


> With humid 90° weather again today, I packed up the camera stuff and took the Miata west to one of the few rail junctions  where there's a decent chance to photograph trains moving.  Fortunately, two CSX freights went through and one NECR engine cam back to yard.  After that, the rail line was shut down so crews could swap out a worn rail.  When all the other train-watchers left, I got out the drone and had my  first try at aerial photography in the field.  Not being a "top gun" drone pilot yet, I picked out a target train that wouldn't tax my flying skills.  Picture is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white car to the right of the old Porter steamer was working on the old engine doing things that made no sense.  After taking six photos, I melted in a pile of sweat and went home to lovely, beautiful, wonderful AC.
> 
> Edit Note:  I have to push myself to overcome the discomfort of carrying and using the drone.  Repairing cameras and drones can be expensive. which is why I got one that's not supposed to run into things or crash (i.e., autonomous)
> 
> Edit Note:  Am now thinking the drone should be an excellent tool for capturing aerial pictures of autumn colors.


Nice picture Jon. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Just came home from the eye clinic where hubby had his second eye surgery. Took a taxi both ways. Lots of traffic out there on this very humid day.


Hope all is well with your hubs, Pinky...and he doesn't take too long to get better


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> A photo of the veterinarian working on him.  19 needles all together.  He was surprisingly good.
> 
> She kept him distracted with treats and a jar of frozen baby food. Whoda thunk of frozen baby food? Great trick, right?
> 
> Will see how he's feeling over the next few days. Our next appointment is in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 168354


oooh bless his little paws....we went through all this 2 years ago with our Biggest doodle... so stoical...I wish your little fella all the best in this world...


----------



## Pecos

StarSong said:


> A photo of the veterinarian working on him.  19 needles all together.  He was surprisingly good.
> 
> She kept him distracted with treats and a jar of frozen baby food. Whoda thunk of frozen baby food? Great trick, right?
> 
> Will see how he's feeling over the next few days. Our next appointment is in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 168354


My wife told me to mention that she has had great luck treating our 14 pound Bichon with acupuncture for IBD along with diet and Chinese herbs.
She has this treatment every six weeks.
Good Luck


----------



## bingo

my husband's  out putting up an electric  fence...racoon ate 8 of our goldfish


----------



## StarSong

Thank you @Pecos and @hollydolly.  He was very good today.  He's a 12 lb. maltipoo, roughly 14 years old.  This is what he's got:
"Intervertebral disc disease (IVDD) in dogs is a condition where the cushioning discs between the vertebrae (bones) of the spinal column either bulge or burst into the spinal cord space. This is commonly called a herniated disc or slipped disc.

These discs then press on the nerves running through the spinal cord, causing pain, nerve damage, and even paralysis."

In addition to the vet's treatment, DH & I are going to use slight heat (warmed towels) and massage for his therapy and comfort. He doesn't appear to be in pain - doesn't cry out - but his back is bulging up and his back legs aren't strong. 

We're keeping a good thought that these steps will prolong his life and preserve his quality of life. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well this is what I did today:






Also ate enough, fed pets, chilled out after a hard day of cleaning yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose

as little as possible.......


----------



## Don M.

Everything regarding this pandemic has quieted down nicely in our area, so we went to the casino this afternoon.  Masks have been mandatory there, but they are now optional, and virtually no one was wearing one, and all the slot machines were back in use.  It was almost like old times.  At various times I was up or down a couple hundred, but found a slot I'd never played before and it paid off nicely.  I got back home with $400 more than I left with, and the wife won almost a hundred.  In addition we had a nice Supper for free.  It was a fun day, and a welcome change from all this stay home and socially distant stuff.


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> Gotta say goodbye to Paxton (aka "Collin") today. His mom will be here to pick him up in a couple hours.
> He "graduated" from pre-pre-school last week and has the summer off until he starts pre-school (freaking nuts, but whatever), so he'll be free to spend lots of time with Uncle Frank (we hope).
> 
> Meanwhile, the twins, his younger siblings, don't have summer break from pre-pre-school, so it's good he'll get a break from them for a couple months.


How is Paxton's mom dealing with him and his younger siblings?  As someone had a single child then twins a bit over two years later, and was in good, intact marriage with supportive family and no addiction or CPS issues, I worry for this family.  Twins plus a single are challenging on a good day.  

His mom may not be telling you that your help is invaluable, but I know from experience (mom and in-laws) what a blessing you are. 
The time you spend with Paxton is a gift to you, to him, his mother and his siblings.


----------



## Sliverfox

It's a muggy 74 this morning.
I should  get weed  eater fired up,, too hot  for this old gal.

Have a dozen marigolds that need  planted where the weeds are.

Cousin Ken  pointed out a freshly shed snake  skin  by  front porch flower bed.   accck
Can' t  tell if it was dangerous snake  or not.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yesterday was one of the most frustrating days off my life.  I will write about it when I have the time, and the patience, in diary section.  But the control doctors have over our lives is unbelievable.  Controlling doctors, controlling husband, I am ready to go postal.    But the only weapon I have is my words, and I know all the bad ones.  

Today I am less tired so started cleaning out the shed, moving stuff so I could sweep it out, and packing up stuff in the house so husband realizes I am serious about selling it after surgery which after all I have gone through to get it, it may not happen.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> It's a muggy 74 this morning.
> I should  get weed  eater fired up,, too hot  for this old gal.
> 
> Have a dozen marigolds that need  planted where the weeds are.
> 
> Cousin Ken  pointed out a freshly shed snake  skin  by  front porch flower bed.   accck
> Can' t  tell if it was dangerous snake  or not.


I hate snakes even the garden ones.  Our neighbors at our last house had two snakes, mom and dad, under their porch.  They would not “clean” them out.  Every spring a new crop of snakes grew up and ravaged the neighborhood.  Even a garden snakes bite can kill a small dog.

Hoe, hoe, hoe, killed many a young snake in our yard.

I planted marigolds as well.  I like their bright gold color, but hate their smell.  It is in the 90’s everyday here so my walking is severely limited due to the heat.


----------



## RadishRose

Plans to water outside flower pots, cool down the car and go to Cvs,
also pick up milk and coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been out all day... here....at the coast.. It was hot as heck.. and despite me slathering factor 20  on myself as I always do.. I may as well have not bothered, I'm red as a lobster, very burnt. I've had to slather Aloe Vera all over myself tonight , I've got a face like a clown and my shoulders and arms are burnt, and stinging.

I don't know what went wrong.. My SPF is my best friend.. I can only imagine that it's  past it's sell by date as I've not been out in this type of heat since Spain 2 years ago...

Anyway it was a fabulous day.. all the bars were open overlooking the Estuary.. we had lunch there.. , then we watched as many folks were painting up their boats in dock... and some fixin' them up in the Chandlery

Here's just a few pics from today..I'll post more tomorrow..
















We stayed by the Estuary for a couple of hours before driving into the city, and wandering around the  malls, and shops.. and stopped for ice cold cokes and beers.. here in the centre of town...


----------



## hollydolly

There was a vintage steam fair  there too..today...absolutely beautiful and stunning colours 






More pics tomoz


----------



## Furryanimal

Thursday -Going to the cricket in Cardiff .Teatime start..And getting a home shopping
delivery from Iceland......the store not the country.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:30 was 64 ,refreshing with no humidity, watered the plants in our community garden
My plans today,take bus,going to Target,looking for light summer blanket
I may take afternoon walk or sit in the garden reading my book


----------



## katlupe

I am working on my family tree this morning. I will do some of my household chores, little by little, as I can.


----------



## hollydolly

Today, it's very humid.. sunny, and cloudy.. but the humidity gets ya...

I'm resting after yesterdays jaunt to the coast... a lot of driving for me, cuz I drove both ways.. ..and then a lot of walking, and then sunburned despite my High SPF ... 

I dunno if you guys my age or older, find you have to rest for a couple of days after a short  trip or day out ...or not.. But it comes as a shock to me as someone who has always been known for having more energy than a Duracell Bunny, that lately I'm finding I'm actually winding down a lot faster  after anything too energetic.. and have to take things easier afterwards  for a few days ...before the energy tank is refilled and off I go again like a whirlwind

I don't mean sit home with my feet up necessarily after a hard or tiring day .. but definitely not be dashing around day after day which has always been my de facto lifestyle.... like today after yesterdays long day.. I've just sat around doing stuff on the internet..  just a couple of chores and no more .. and probably won't be ready for anything again until the weekend...

Actually I'll start a thread about this...


----------



## MickaC

Tuesday night and wednesday morning had rained......much needed.
So....
Did extra inside stuff, which was a good thing.....things that get put aside.
Today.......misty rain.....could be inside stuff again, and, or doing a cleaning job in the garage.


----------



## Pappy

Today, Thursday, is grocery day. The buy one get one sale starts today. Every little bit helps. Wife will want her coffee fix and it’s the least I can do. She is a very low maintenance lady and I love her for it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yesterday I moved the scotch tape today I am trying to find where I put it .  No success yet .  

Saw the ortho and vented to several people so I feel better and the surgery is on as it should be.  

Husband is still not speaking to me .  Finished in the shed, watering the plants, doing laundry, packing more stuff that fall under the rarely used but need to have category.  Plus I can pack winter stuff.  Found the car I wanted from a flipper we sold a house to a few years back and will sell this one too.  Using a realtor for our last house was a nightmare and not doing that again ever.

Finally got a small refund from our mortgage company for overpaying and will cash and spend it today.  Our car has been recalled-again.  Ugh, just ugh and Subaru was supposed to be such a good car.


----------



## StarSong

These days I remain busy with the working part of semi-retirement from our small business.  I'll go grocery shopping this morning while it's still cool out, then do some paperwork and invoicing, then settle down to watch the final women's college softball championship game.


----------



## Jules

Going out for lunch - most likely will just get takeout, since numbers inside are still limited.  Several little chores to work around the time while DH goes for his physio.  Have some more clothes to drop off at the charity store, which usually means I’ll find something else to replace them.  I love the hunt even if I don’t bag anything.  Think I’ll only do one walk today.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

98F expected today here in St Paul

Am staying home and will not dare venture outdoors. Watching French Open ~ WTA, only. Also chatting online with Miekii the biker on Twitch, and will  likely watch NCAA softball championship later on today ...


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Keesha said:


> Went for a great walk with the family
> Cleaned the house
> Fixed my saxophone …. Yayyy !
> Played my saxophone
> Oooohhed and awwwed over the fish my husband caught  lol
> This is saving us money on food too
> Sea trout caught in the sea
> View attachment 167576









Nice.  But why cut off the head?   That's the tastiest part.


----------



## AnnieA

Swimming if I go out.  A monsoon system is parked over my area.


----------



## fmdog44

Started a slow cooker of Ham & Bean soup at 2:30AM last night and awoke at 7:50AM to add the ham, carrots, celery and onions and shut it off after 2 1/2 hours. Enough food to last for days.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Today, it's very humid.. sunny, and cloudy.. but the humidity gets ya...
> 
> I'm resting after yesterdays jaunt to the coast... a lot of driving for me, cuz I drove both ways.. ..and then a lot of walking, and then sunburned despite my High SPF ...
> 
> I dunno if you guys my age or older, find you have to rest for a couple of days after a short  trip or day out ...or not.. But it comes as a shock to me as someone who has always been known for having more energy than a Duracell Bunny, that lately I'm finding I'm actually winding down a lot faster  after anything too energetic.. and have to take things easier afterwards  for a few days ...before the energy tank is refilled and off I go again like a whirlwind
> 
> I don't mean sit home with my feet up necessarily after a hard or tiring day .. but definitely not be dashing around day after day which has always been my de facto lifestyle.... like today after yesterdays long day.. I've just sat around doing stuff on the internet..  just a couple of chores and no more .. and probably won't be ready for anything again until the weekend...
> 
> Actually I'll start a thread about this...


I know exactly what you mean about the humidity.  We have some too now that's fierce.


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> Today, it's very humid.. sunny, and cloudy.. but the humidity gets ya...
> 
> I'm resting after yesterdays jaunt to the coast... a lot of driving for me, cuz I drove both ways.. ..and then a lot of walking, and then sunburned despite my High SPF ...
> 
> I dunno if you guys my age or older, find you have to rest for a couple of days after a short  trip or day out ...or not.. But it comes as a shock to me as someone who has always been known for having more energy than a Duracell Bunny, that lately I'm finding I'm actually winding down a lot faster  after anything too energetic.. and have to take things easier afterwards  for a few days ...before the energy tank is refilled and off I go again like a whirlwind
> 
> I don't mean sit home with my feet up necessarily after a hard or tiring day .. but definitely not be dashing around day after day which has always been my de facto lifestyle.... like today after yesterdays long day.. I've just sat around doing stuff on the internet..  just a couple of chores and no more .. and probably won't be ready for anything again until the weekend...
> 
> Actually I'll start a thread about this...



So true about the humidity!


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:30 was 64 ,refreshing with no humidity, watered the plants in our community garden
> My plans today,take bus,going to Target,looking for light summer blanket
> I may take afternoon walk or sit in the garden reading my book


update on my visit to Target,no blanket instead I bought some low cut socks{really needed} to wear with my walking sneakers. When I got home,I looked in the chest where I keep my winter blankets on the bottom I found I did have  a summer blanket,. another Senior moment LOL!


----------



## Pappy

fmdog44 said:


> Started a slow cooker of Ham & Bean soup at 2:30AM last night and awoke at 7:50AM to add the ham, carrots, celery and onions and shut it off after 2 1/2 hours. Enough food to last for days.


One of my all time favorites. Enjoy.


----------



## JonDouglas

fmdog44 said:


> Started a slow cooker of Ham & Bean soup at 2:30AM last night and awoke at 7:50AM to add the ham, carrots, celery and onions and shut it off after 2 1/2 hours. Enough food to last for days.


Oh yum and thank you for reminding me that we've all the fixiins to do up a batch.  I saved left over ham bits from easter in the freezer and still have several packages of the _Ham Beens_ mixture.


----------



## Marie5656

*This morning, I went down and met with the apartment manager to renew my lease and all that. So I am all set for another year.  I do like it here, so that is a good thing.  Then back upstairs, sitting by my fan.*


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent all morning and part of the afternoon riding through northern MA and lower NH exploring and doing some aerial photography.. 







Got home in the afternoon to fix the favorite chicken dish, feed the birds and do some misc. household chores.  Am relaxing now doing photo editing and posting on favorite forums. It was a beautiful day for which I am thankful for being able to _carpe diem_.


----------



## Ruthanne

Didn't do much, tv, music, unclogged kitchen drain, fed pets and then pigged out!


----------



## Aneeda72

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Enjoying life.


----------



## mellowyellow

hollydolly said:


> I've been out all day... here....at the coast.. It was hot as heck.. and despite me slathering factor 20  on myself as I always do.. I may as well have not bothered, I'm red as a lobster, very burnt. I've had to slather Aloe Vera all over myself tonight , I've got a face like a clown and my shoulders and arms are burnt, and stinging.
> 
> I don't know what went wrong.. My SPF is my best friend.. I can only imagine that it's  past it's sell by date as I've not been out in this type of heat since Spain 2 years ago...
> 
> Anyway it was a fabulous day.. all the bars were open overlooking the Estuary.. we had lunch there.. , then we watched as many folks were painting up their boats in dock... and some fixin' them up in the Chandlery
> 
> Here's just a few pics from today..I'll post more tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed by the Estuary for a couple of hours before driving into the city, and wandering around the  malls, and shops.. and stopped for ice cold cokes and beers.. here in the centre of town...


Lovely pics Holley, you are a very good photographer.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sydney had its coldest day since 1984 yesterday, love seeing Holly's holiday pics in the warm sunshine
Video


----------



## hollydolly

mellowyellow said:


> Lovely pics Holley, you are a very good photographer.


Thank you Mellowyellow.. very kind ...  if you go to the photography section of this forum , specifically the ''pictures you've taken using your phone''..you will see many more..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 went to buy USA Today was a refreshing 64 ,came back to water plants in community garden.In about an hr,going with Thora/another resident/friend,Jean on our weekly trip to local grocery store,Tops
Yesterday,I emailed close friend,Marcia asking if she needed me to take my 'buddy boy' Aker for afternoon walk today,'Yes'.Three times this week,I'm a happy camper


----------



## hollydolly

Warm and humid today.. apparently this weekend is going to be the hottest of the year so far.... I'm staying home today.

Hubs is home too, but in one of his usual moods so he's not speaking...


----------



## Sliverfox

So far,, I'm up &  dressed , had breakfast.
Sitting  here  chewing gum  waiting  for  energy to  hit me.


----------



## Pappy

Staying low key today as we got a call last night one of my wife’s sisters passed yesterday. She didn’t sleep well last night and is pretty upset. She had nine sisters and have lost many of them.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Staying low key today as we got a call last night one of my wife’s sisters passed yesterday. She didn’t sleep well last night and is pretty upset. She had nine sisters and have lost many of them.


Oh Pappy...I'm so sorry to hear your news... how very upsetting for you both and Mrs Pappy particularly...


----------



## StarSong

57°F when I got up, going up to 88° today with 16% humidity, so comfortably warm.  

Going to pick up our 5th wheel RV later this morning: refrigerator repaired and new awnings installed!


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Staying low key today as we got a call last night one of my wife’s sisters passed yesterday. She didn’t sleep well last night and is pretty upset. She had nine sisters and have lost many of them.


How very sad for you and your wife.  My sincere condolences on her sister's passing.


----------



## debodun

I made an attempt to clean out the drawers in a  bureau dresser. That dresser my parents stared housekeeping with in 1951. It is amazing how much can be crammed into just one drawer, A LOT of photos which I attempted to sort througfh and quickly lost patience. Several piles - family, pets, people I have no idea who they are, and scenery - that's as far as I got, now sitting on a table. 
Other things: parents high school yearbooks and diplomas, school photos, newspaper clippings, small clocks, assorted doodads and so many sundry things.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Staying low key today as we got a call last night one of my wife’s sisters passed yesterday. She didn’t sleep well last night and is pretty upset. She had nine sisters and have lost many of them.


Sending a warm hug to both you and your wife, Paps.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Warm and humid today.. apparently this weekend is going to be the hottest of the year so far.... I'm staying home today.
> 
> Hubs is home too, but in one of his usual moods so he's not speaking...


Yup, mine is still not speaking to me either, so nice.  Nope he keeps it up for months if not years


----------



## Aneeda72

I deadheaded the roses in the front garden this morning, I was thinking too bad husband is not a rose , oh, well.  Finally was cool enough to finish my project of replacing some small bricks with castle rock on the side of the house.

I have a doctors appointment this afternoon.  Husband got off his butt yesterday and we went out to eat.  Food was very disappointing, how can you ruin a hamburger?  So we have scratched Red Robin off our eat out list.  This is sad, we love this restaurant but it’s was really expensive-35 dollars-and the burgers were under seasoned and the fries cold.  Had I known they had raised their prices so much, we would not have gone anyway.

I got bad news from the ortho yesterday.  Mulling it over.  Going to look at an apartment location today today and contact a flipper about selling the house and what his offer would be.   life in the fast lane.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> I got bad news from the ortho yesterday. Mulling it over. Going to look at an apartment location today today and contact a flipper about selling the house and what his offer would be


What about Bella?  So many places refuse pets now.  If they allow them, how convenient are they for getting Bella outside?


----------



## Jules

It’s happened again.  They changed this to Friday when I got up knowing that it’s Saturday. Have to work around this momentous difference.  (Which is the tongue in cheek emoji?)


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> What about Bella?  So many places refuse pets now.  If they allow them, how convenient are they for getting Bella outside?


Bad Bella will come with us.  Most apartments in our area take dogs up to 65 pounds with some breed restrictions such as pit bulls etc. Those that take dogs have dog parks and special potty areas.  We can not do stairs so we will be on the ground floor and most ground floor apartments have patios.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Oh Pappy...I'm so sorry to hear your news... how very upsetting for you both and Mrs Pappy particularly...


Thank you..


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Marg said:


> Sending a warm hug to both you and your wife, Paps.


Thank you.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> How very sad for you and your wife.  My sincere condolences on her sister's passing.
> View attachment 168795


..Thank you.


----------



## Pinky

@Pappy  .. My deepest condolences to you and your wife


----------



## Pappy

Pinky said:


> @Pappy  .. My deepest condolences to you and your wife
> 
> View attachment 168808


Thank you.


----------



## oslooskar

My son and I drove out to an old friend and former classmate's place and picked mangosteens in his orchard. We spent about an hour there and left with at least 50 pounds of fruit that included not only mangosteens but pineapples, bananas, and rambutans as well. After that, we went shopping and I bought six different kinds of mangoes. (Pictured below)


----------



## JonDouglas

Got up early, around 5 AM, made coffee and checked the internet.   Then went out, washed the cars and came in for breakfast.  Went out to get a burger for lunch and motored on to a place known for its breads and pastries.  They bake everything the old-fashioned way in a wood-fired brick oven.   Anyway, we got one of their sticky buns, shown below, which are the best anywhere, IMHO. 







We then rode to the next village north, ate the sticky buns on the village green and flew the drone for some pictures.  Then took the backroads home to upload and edit all the pics taken.  Next up is dinner prep and perhaps some evening flight practice.

I am closer to getting the hand-eye-brain coordination needed to fly the drone with some precision but am not there yet.  The drone's controller has two joysticks and a number of buttons involved.  The left joystick controls ascent/descent on the stick's front/back movement and yaw left/right on sideways movement.  The right stick controls flight forward/backward on front/back stick movement and roll right/left on sideways stick movement. one paddle switch controls the camera's gimbal and the other its zoom.  There's also buttons for taking pictures , setting up a landing and enabling a speed boost.  Takes some practice to work them alltogether rather than on at a time.  The good news is the drone will hover in one place patiently while you figure out your next move.  Just take your hands off of everything and the drone will stop whatever it's doing and hover in one spot.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mowing and getting the deck ready for painting.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> Got up early, around 5 AM, made coffee and checked the internet.   Then went out, washed the cars and came in for breakfast.  Went out to get a burger for lunch and motored on to a place known for its breads and pastries.  They bake everything the old-fashioned way in a wood-fired brick oven.   Anyway, we got one of their sticky buns, shown below, which are the best anywhere, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then rode to the next village north, ate the sticky buns on the village green and flew the drone for some pictures.  Then took the backroads home to upload and edit all the pics taken.  Next up is dinner prep and perhaps some evening flight practice.
> 
> I am closer to getting the hand-eye-brain coordination needed to fly the drone with some precision but am not there yet.  The drone's controller has two joysticks and a number of buttons involved.  The left joystick controls ascent/descent on the stick's front/back movement and yaw left/right on sideways movement.  The right stick controls flight forward/backward on front/back stick movement and roll right/left on sideways stick movement. one paddle switch controls the camera's gimbal and the other its zoom.  There's also buttons for taking pictures , setting up a landing and enabling a speed boost.  Takes some practice to work them alltogether rather than on at a time.  The good news is the drone will hover in one place patiently while you figure out your next move.  Just take your hands off of everything and the drone will stop whatever it's doing and hover in one spot.


OMG, that sticky bun... looks so mouthwatering delicious!

You really do know how to spoil yourself, Jon!


----------



## JonDouglas

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, that sticky bun... looks so mouthwatering delicious!
> 
> You really do know how to spoil yourself, Jon!


Ha! Spoil you say?  Well, young lady, let me tell you - one of those sticky buns every several months is good for what ails you.  On top of that, your taste buds will do the happy dance every time you think of it.   Scouts' honor, cross my heart and all that.


----------



## jerry old

deleted


----------



## JonDouglas

Finished the day with more drone flying in the yard and around the house, ending with another selfie.  I had never taken a selfie with the iPhone but have been practicing maneuvering the drone and camera by taking selfies, using the camera's view rather than looking at the drone.  I did stop and look at the drone for the selfie below. 





Now you can get a better look at what an old fart flying a drone looks like and know we can also do what the young squirts do,.  And, yes, we need to plant that tomato plant tomorrow.  It was sitting in a now-gone puddle of water waiting.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> Ha! Spoil you say?  Well, young lady, let me tell you - one of those sticky buns every several months is good for what ails you.  On top of that, your taste buds will do the happy dance every time you think of it.   Scouts' honor, cross my heart and all that.


I believe it! 

Gosh, Jon, your ability to restrict those sticky buns to one every few months is tops! 

I'd be applying restrictions alright... I'd be consuming one or two a week! I have absolutely zero willpower when it comes to baked goods.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@Pappy So very sorry to hear of your loss. Condolences to both of you.


----------



## moviequeen1

Pappy,sorry to learn this sad news,please extend my sympathies to your wife&other family members Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Around 5 am,the birdies woke me up but was able to go back to sleep for an hr
My early walk at 6:30 it was 65,no humidity,came back and watered garden plants/flowers
This morning,strolling over 2 blocks for weekly 'catch up' with close friends,Marcia&Dave.I see Marcia most of the time {she's retired}but not hubby Dave,son Alexei, both are school teachers in different schools.I'll get to see my 'buddy boy' Aker again
I have no other plans,go for afternoon walk,read my book


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Staying low key today as we got a call last night one of my wife’s sisters passed yesterday. She didn’t sleep well last night and is pretty upset. She had nine sisters and have lost many of them.


Deeply sorry for your loss.
Losing family is such a great loss to have to go through.
Take care of yourself and your wife, through this sad and hard time.
GOD BLESS YOU BOTH and YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## MickaC

I said i thought i was going to do branch and twig clean up yesterday in the front yard.
But.
Yesterday was a repeat of thursday night......high winds 60/80, rain......decided to leave it for today.
A big mess.
Have a Elm tree in the front......belongs to the town because it on the boulevard......full of dead branches and twigs.
Hopefully mow after.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual stuff a d looking at a couple of apartments and packing stuff


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> The usual stuff a d looking at a couple of apartments and packing stuff


Do you have a target date for when you hope to move?


----------



## CindyLouWho

Just finished some editorial work, so going to get a workout in and play it by ear the rest of the day and night.

I was able to get so much done on my day off yesterday.  Went for a 1-hour jog, mowed the lawn, did laundry, cleaned the house and watched the Roland-Garros French Open men's semi-final match........great match to watch, but unfortunately and suprisingly (on clay) Rafael Nadal (my fav), did not win. I'll still watch the men's final on Sunday at 9am, Stefanos Tsitsipas -vs- Novak Djokovic, but not as exciting without Rafa.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Do you have a target date for when you hope to move?


I have surgery in a week so about 3 weeks or so after surgery when I am not in screaming pain.  I can’t decide if I want to sell to a flipper or use a normal real estate.  Family thinks we will get more from a normal sale but selling to a flipper is less stressful and nerve wracking.  Also a flippers closes in a couple days.


----------



## Pappy

Saturday…totally wasted day. Lots of rain and lightning and a good day to stay in. Spent half the day on my iPad reading and socializing.


----------



## RadishRose

Cleaning, vacuuming and cooking. Oven pork roast, scratch baked mac and cheese, broccoli w/ butter and garlic. Maybe salad.


----------



## Marie5656

*Hot and humid, but had to go for a couple errands.  For some odd ball reason, people wanted to hug me. LOL

*


----------



## AnnieA

Garden maintenance and watching college baseball on and off.


----------



## Furryanimal

Sunday....off to Cardiff for more .And getting scorched because it’s.Eating my Sandwiches down the bay.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning woke up around 5 not because of birds chirping,was able to go back for 1 hr.
When I took short walk at 6:30,it was a cool 64,then watered the plants in garden
This morning I'll be walking to/from my church for our 10:30 in person service.Last Sun was the reopening of our church since 2nd week in March 2020.There was a good turnout,our minister Tom who is retiring at the end of this month was happy with turnout We were all wearing masks/social distancing,I recognized most members,a few had no idea who they were
The rest of my day,read the paper,go for afternoon walk,read my book


----------



## katlupe

Today, I am going to mop the floor, kitchen and bathroom. Depending on the weather, I might take a ride to Tops. Then getting a package of photos ready to mail to my cousin in Arizona. Working on a photo album for my son and one for my brother for Christmas presents. Making sure to date, name people and put location on the back of each one. Still drinking coffee right now.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I have surgery in a week so about 3 weeks or so after surgery when I am not in screaming pain.  I can’t decide if I want to sell to a flipper or use a normal real estate.  Family thinks we will get more from a normal sale but selling to a flipper is less stressful and nerve wracking.  Also a flippers closes in a couple days.


If in your situation, I'd talk to a flipper and a RE agent.  See what both think your house will fetch and take it from there.  

Most escrows are closing in 30-45 days. It takes people that long to move anyway...


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> If in your situation, I'd talk to a flipper and a RE agent.  See what both think your house will fetch and take it from there.
> 
> Most escrows are closing in 30-45 days. It takes people that long to move anyway...


I agree  cause daughter is insistent and we have time.  The only urgency is I’m tired of his lazy butt.  Do you think it would sell faster if I included one fat old lazy dude?


----------



## jujube

We got up early and headed for the beach.  On the way, we did the wildlife loop; the "wildlife count" ended up being lots of birds, three turtles and one marsh rat.  I think the wildlife had the sense to stay out of the sun.....unlike the humans.

Then we went to the beach at the national seashore. It was hotter 'n the hinges of hell and crowded. We ended up down at the nude beach but much to everyone's gratitude, I kept my clothes on.

Then off to a restaurant on the water where I had the best oyster stew I've ever had.

Now I'm going to take a nap.  

Tomorrow back to my usual boring life. Sigh.  I should have spaced it out over three weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, mine is still not speaking to me either, so nice.  Nope he keeps it up for months if not years


lol...well mine kept it up for 2 days.... needs to grow up!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it was boiler of a day ..weather wise, glorious sun and temps in the  mid 80's , so we decided to go and have lunch at the pub and walk around our nearest small city ( not London) but in the other direction, thinking that half the country would as they usually do have headed for the beaches and so , inland would be easy... not a bit of it, too late as we drove into the main road through the city to find that  we were wrong and everyone was _here_.. or so it seemed.

Took us about 1/2 hour to get parked...every bar  was crazy full, not helped by the  masses of ecstatic football supporters..  who were celebrating Englands' win against Croatia.. and letting everyone know it by their loud chanting through the streets....so instead we had a wander around the small museum which houses very little tbh.. but was once a courthouse and now they use the courthouse as a public cafeteria.
No-one was there when we went in so I took a few photos.. apart from the addition of the table and chairs the courtroom remains essentially  the same as it   was in 1967

https://www.stalbansmuseums.org.uk/visit/st-albans-museum-gallery

We weren't permitted to go down into the cells under the dock in the court  because of lack of distancing , even tho' there was only the 4 of us there..us and 2 friends .. but no matter  you can see them in the link above..

I sat in the judges chair looking directly at the dock where my friends stood while I took pics... and then stood in the dock looking up at the judges bench...

We didn't stop and have a coffee while we were there tho' ...

Here's the pics from the Courthouse cafe which is situated within the museum







The prisoner dock on the right... and we were able to walk all the way around through little doors




The prisoner dock ... and the door behind is the entrance from the museum atrium of the Museum and where the restaurant bar is...


----------



## hollydolly

Had our food in the end after we left the city ,  and stopped off at a tiny village pub garden...  it was like chalk and cheese  hardly anyone in the pub at all..altho'  it was almost 6pm by then...






...and the rural  garden which backs onto a farmland....


----------



## fancicoffee13

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


I went to church, went and bought some shorts and cool tops.   Gave away the old ones that I got too big for!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> hardly anyone in the pub at all..altho' it was almost 6pm by then...


How strange after people being desperate to have some place to go.


----------



## Aneeda72

Packing, packing, packing.  Went to Costco to get some boxes for stuff to give my son and they hardly had any   But got a few.  Put the table out with three chairs with free sign.  The lady who lives across the stree—grandson took it.  They were so happy as they didn’t have a table and they had only one chair and there are three of them.  . Made my day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We are recycling old vacuum cleaners for their copper, aluminum, brass, and ferrous scrap. Dismantling the motors is a real puzzle!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Watched a great 5-set Men's Final match (French Open).

Worked out for 2 hours.

Watched Game 1 Stanley Cup Playoffs


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> How strange after people being desperate to have some place to go.


Well tbh it was early evening, and in an out of the way hamlet... and pubs which are open ( that's only ones with outside spaces)... are still not open as they were before..most are closing much earlier than before too.., and track & trace puts a lot of people off from going tbh...also I think lots of people have realised over this last 15 months that it's a lot cheaper to buy alcohol from the supermarket and drink at home... and have saved a whacking load of money doing so....

Once we're fully opened again as a country, which looks now like at least another month due to the new Indian Variant, then pubs without outside seating spaces ( mainly those in towns and cities)...can re-open, and there will no longer be track & trace so it will be interesting to see if that makes a difference..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well tbh it was early evening, and in an out of the way hamlet... and pubs which are open ( that's only ones with outside spaces)... are still not open as they were before..most are closing much earlier than before too.., and track & trace puts a lot of people off from going tbh...also I think lots of people have realised over this last 15 months that it's a lot cheaper to buy alcohol from the supermarket and drink at home... and have saved a whacking load of money doing so....
> 
> Once we're fully opened again as a country, which looks now like at least another month due to the new Indian Variant, then pubs without outside seating spaces ( mainly those in towns and cities)...can re-open, and there will no longer be track & trace so it will be interesting to see if that makes a difference..


CNN was talking about you guys having the Indian Variant, didn’t catch it all, is it really bad in some places there?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> CNN was talking about you guys having the Indian Variant, didn’t catch it all, is it really bad in some places there?


Not around where I live, but I've heard it's pretty bad up in the North of England and the Midlands


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> CNN was talking about you guys having the Indian Variant, didn’t catch it all, is it really bad in some places there?


Do they call the Indian variant by another name.  In Canada that’s what it started out as.  Now they’re called by new names.  Since the Indian one is the 4th variant, it’s called Delta.  We have it and it’s our biggest concern.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Do they call the Indian variant by another name.  In Canada that’s what it started out as.  Now they’re called by new names.  Since the Indian one is the 4th variant, it’s called Delta.  We have it and it’s our biggest concern.


yes they've changed it here to Delta also....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Got our back deck painted..
.


----------



## katlupe

I took a walk around two of the parks near me. There are actually four. I took my camera so I could get some new photos for my blog. On the way back I talked to our maintenance man and he is going to check my toilet since I am still having trouble with it. He said there is a leak in the storage room that he thinks is coming from my toilet. He asked if it is wet around it and no, it is not. Never has been. My problem with it is the water in the tank. Sometimes there isn't any........maybe.........I will get a new toilet! I hope so.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Packing, packing, packing.  Went to Costco to get some boxes for stuff to give my son and they hardly had any  But got a few. Put the table out with three chairs with free sign. The lady who lives across the stree—grandson took it. They were so happy as they didn’t have a table and they had only one chair and there are three of them. . Made my day.


So I packed up and separated all this stuff my son said he wanted, I was going to throw it away.  It took most of the day. He comes over, sees the boxes stuff, says he does not want it today.  But you are here so take it and he threw a fit.  An actual fit.. He’s over fifty years old.

Said he just came for the compressor.  Said he didn’t have room for the other stuff, and it was hOt and he was tired.  Well, I in agony with my hip and my shoulder and my stupid spine, but I still packed all this stuff up and did not complain.

Fine.  I went to unlock the back yard gate so he could get the to the compressor, and when I got back to the front he had driven off. 

Took the night to think about it as I was very upset.  I texted him that he does not get to talk to me that way, that I am not forcing any “stuff” on him (he said he wanted these things), and we could just pretend he has moved away like his sister.  Told him I am not taking any crap from him or his sister.  Plus I did not need or want to see him again for a long time.  He said fine.

And there you go.  I am DONE taking crap from the family.  New motto:  be nice or be gone.


----------



## JonDouglas

Rainy day here.  Spent the morning on the computer doing photo editing.  Wolfed down a ham/cheddar sandwich for lunch and went to the supermarket to pick up stuff for tonight's (and probably 3 other nights') dinner.  Prepped ingredients for tonight's pot (1.5 lbs. chuck sliced up, 1 whole sweet onion diced, 5 strips smoked bacon sliced, 1 pt. mushrooms, pkg onion soup mix, pkg tavern roast sauce, 3 cups beef broth,  2 tbl ketchup, tbl garlic, tbl brown sugar, etc.).  I get cheap cuts of meat which ends up mouth-watering tender after being pressure cooked.  

Got results of physical and blood work - all great with no problems and no addl. meds needed.  Am very happy  and thankful about that.  Played several games of MahJong and went back to work on the computer, alternating between photo work, forums and newswires.


----------



## dobielvr

I'm taking a new biologic for my arthritis, so I really had a lot of energy today.  It felt good.  So, I got a lot done.

Phone calls and appts made this morning.  Then colored my hair.  CVS, grocery store...back home to drop off groceries.  More phone calls.  Pharmacy, had to get the store manager, cause the the line was 6 deep and not moving!!

She stepped up to the plate and got behind the register and started working.  I thanked her and told her I appreciated what she had done.  I'll prob call the headquarters and put in a good word for her.

Then got my salad, and here I am.  It was only 90* today.


----------



## Furryanimal

Wednesday means cricket in Cardiff at teatime.Wish transport companies would restore pre-Covid evening timetables!Stopping mid evening is no use at all!


----------



## hollydolly

Today..it's in the mid 80's... I'm hoping to go out later, but I'm not feeling too well , so I'm giving it a couple of hours to see what happens.

I'll be sorry if I don't get out because this is our last day for a while of sun and heat..tomorrow brings rains and thunderstorms...and drops in temps


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today..it's in the mid 80's... I'm hoping to go out later, but I'm not feeling too well , so I'm giving it a couple of hours to see what happens.
> 
> I'll be sorry if I don't get out because this is our last day for a while of sun and heat..tomorrow brings rains and thunderstorms...and drops in temps


Feel better


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda72 have I missed your decision on selling your house?

Just being a snoopy fox here


----------



## StarSong

Just got back from the Palm Springs area where I've been helping to sort out my closest friend who is having a very serious health and cognitive crisis.  

The last three days the desert highs were 111°, 112°, and then 118° yesterday. Came home last night where it will be "only" 97° today (115° in the desert). Like virtually everyone else in the US west, I'm eagerly awaiting this heat wave to break next week. 

When desert highs hit over 110°, the lows are in the 80s, so while cooler overnight temperatures are a welcome relief, they're hardly sweater weather. People who live there year-round tend to get up with the sun, take walks, socialize at Starbucks and other casual hangouts, then stay indoors or run errands at AC places between 11 AM - 9 PM. 

Not my climate preference, but when your friends and sisters-in-the-heart need you, you show up no matter the weather or the obstacles, right?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Just got back from the Palm Springs area where I've been helping to sort out my closest friend who is having a very serious health and cognitive crisis.
> 
> The last three days the desert highs were 111°, 112°, and then 118° yesterday. Came home last night where it will be "only" 97° today (115° in the desert). Like virtually everyone else in the US west, I'm eagerly awaiting this heat wave to break next week.
> 
> When desert highs hit over 110°, the lows are in the 80s, so while cooler overnight temperatures are a welcome relief, they're hardly sweater weather. People who live there year-round tend to get up with the sun, take walks, socialize at Starbucks and other casual hangouts, then stay indoors or run errands at AC places between 11 AM - 9 PM.
> 
> Not my climate preference,* but when your friends and sisters-in-the-heart need you, you show up no matter the weather or the obstacles, right?*


Too right.....


----------



## hollydolly

Today I drove to the other side of the county to a picnic  park and lake... It was soo hot ( not 110 deg ^^^)... but very hot for here, and sooo humid)....I'm glad I took an iced drink with me , because it lasted my whole journey staying cold.. ..my AC in the car isn't working despite being re-gassed twice... 

Stopped off at a big retail park on the return home  and bought some new summer tops..and then next door in the Superstore..got my groceries..even in there with their AC running it was still hot...

Tried the tops on when I got home because we're not permitted to try them on in the store bc of C-19..and they've got to go back.. very irritating... 2 return  journeys...


One joyous thing is that my treadmill arrived today...yeaaah!! looking forward to using that.. maybe get it set up at the weekend


Still feeling unwell...fortunately I'm at home now..so I need  do nothing but take things easy...


----------



## Sassycakes

I just came home from seeing my Granddaughter's award ceremony for graduating with honors from her 5th-grade class. She received many awards.


----------



## Marie5656

*A busy day. Went for an eye exam this morning.  Did not pass...LOL. Ordered my new ones which will come next week. Wallet is $400 lighter as well.  But worth it. Then went to Wegmans for some stuff. Now home for the day.*


----------



## funsearcher!

100 degrees again so I am inside, catching up with myself. Thank God for AC and budget billing!!


----------



## Pappy

Picked up a prescription from Walmart this morning. Got groceries a day early this week because I have a rotted tooth being pulled Thursday at 10am. Not looking forward to this one..


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72 have I missed your decision on selling your house?
> 
> Just being a snoopy fox here


Nope, it’s been a really bad day.  Rehome game Bella, selling house, multiple issues with husband


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 5am,boy they were really talkig tried to go back to sleep for 45 min
On my early walk at 6:30 it was 53,was wearing my capri pants with pullover,came back and watered the plants in community garden
After breakfast,took public transportation to local plaza I had appt at Super Cuts my hair was getting long again.The last time I had it cut was in March,then I walked over to $store,then Target
I was tired when I got home before noon
After lunch/nap,took last walk of the day to mailbx down the street
My evening plans are to tackle NYT crossword puzzle,turn on TV to see what the Science Channel is offering.I like their programs esp,'Mysteries of the Abandoned', 'Unearthed','Engineering Castrophies'


----------



## Jules

Got my second shot today.  Arrived early and they let us in.  Very efficient.  Picked up Japanese for lunch.  It’ll make two meals.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, it’s been a really bad day. * Rehome game Bella,* selling house, multiple issues with husband


?? rehome Bella ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ?? rehome Bella ?


Yes, and I just bought her more chicken strips, two new collars, a few new toys, and husband announced he would NOT care for her during my recovery from hip surgery and she needed to be rehomed this weekend.  

A few times, throughout our years of marriage, I have come home from the hospital to find my dog gone, only to have him say it was too much trouble.  If I insist on keeping her there will be issues and I have enough issues.  Bella will find a good home within 24 hours.

And a more active person than me.  Since he announced this, I gave it a great deal of thought.  Bella would not like an apartment setting.  She likes to run around, play ball, chase birds, watch the street, an apartment will be too restrictive for her.  As with our other two dogs, they are all better with more active families.  

I should have gotten an older settled dog who only wanted to sit and watch tv.


----------



## Jules

How long do you expect recovery from your hip surgery to last @Aneeda72?  

I do hope you will ask for some financial compensation for Bella.  You’ve put a lot of your time & money into raising her right.  Gifting doesn’t guarantee the perfect home.  You can vet whoever would want to buy her.


----------



## Aneeda72

As to the house, found a real estate company that both sells and buys houses.  Usually nicer houses than mine .  They came out, made what I thought was a really good offer to buy and I desperately wanted to accept.  I was overruled.

We signed the contract and they come take photos today.  I was up at 3am getting the house set up, as they wanted, for the pictures.  I think my arm may fall off any minute, in fact I wish it would.  It would hurt less.  Photographer comes in about 45 minutes.  Finally got husband up and he screwed around doing as little as possible, of course.    I’d take a pain pill but I have no ideal where I stuffed my meds.  Hopefully I remember later.

They are sure it will sell this weekend.  If it does not or if it falls through, then they will buy the house.  We will not get back all the money we put in the house if they buy it, but we will get enough to pay our car off, and the AC we just put in, and to cover the move.  Getting out of the hole buying this house put us on.

More importantly if he were to die, I would be in much better shape which is important to me.  My children, my sister in law, and my doctor all weighed in on the decision that I should not sell to a flipper.  So, on Tuesday after a total hip replacement if we don’t have offers, strangers will be running in and out of the house.

Wow, oh goody, so overjoyed about this.   But as upset as I am, I will probably stroke out before then.    It took all day to reserved an apartment where I didn’t want to live, but he did, so that is done as well.  All in all the last two days have been perfectly awful.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> How long do you expect recovery from your hip surgery to last @Aneeda72?
> 
> I do hope you will ask for some financial compensation for Bella.  You’ve put a lot of your time & money into raising her right.  Gifting doesn’t guarantee the perfect home.  You can vet whoever would want to buy her.


We are placing her at the humane society.  They vet as well as possible and require you fill out a long form, answer a bunch of questions etc.  which I have done.  Not only about her behaviors and training but who she likes most and what she like to play with etc.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> How long do you expect recovery from your hip surgery to last @Aneeda72?
> 
> I do hope you will ask for some financial compensation for Bella.  You’ve put a lot of your time & money into raising her right.  Gifting doesn’t guarantee the perfect home.  You can vet whoever would want to buy her.


Oh, recovery from surgery is three months, but it’s less painful in six weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, and I just bought her more chicken strips, two new collars, a few new toys, and husband announced he would NOT care for her during my recovery from hip surgery and she needed to be rehomed this weekend.
> 
> A few times, throughout our years of marriage, I have come home from the hospital to find my dog gone, only to have him say it was too much trouble.  If I insist on keeping her there will be issues and I have enough issues.  Bella will find a good home within 24 hours.
> 
> And a more active person than me.  Since he announced this, I gave it a great deal of thought.  Bella would not like an apartment setting.  She likes to run around, play ball, chase birds, watch the street, an apartment will be too restrictive for her.  As with our other two dogs, they are all better with more active families.
> 
> I should have gotten an older settled dog who only wanted to sit and watch tv.


This is  beyond sad. You've put so much work into Bella too..she's going to be a lovely dog for a little family...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> As to the house, found a real estate company that both sells and buys houses.  Usually nicer houses than mine .  They came out, made what I thought was a really good offer to buy and I desperately wanted to accept.  I was overruled.
> 
> We signed the contract and they come take photos today.  I was up at 3am getting the house set up, as they wanted, for the pictures.  I think my arm may fall off any minute, in fact I wish it would.  It would hurt less.  Photographer comes in about 45 minutes.  Finally got husband up and he screwed around doing as little as possible, of course.    I’d take a pain pill but I have no ideal where I stuffed my meds.  Hopefully I remember later.
> 
> They are sure it will sell this weekend.  If it does not or if it falls through, then they will buy the house.  We will not get back all the money we put in the house if they buy it, but we will get enough to pay our car off, and the AC we just put in, and to cover the move.  Getting out of the hole buying this house put us on.
> 
> More importantly if he were to die, I would be in much better shape which is important to me.  My children, my sister in law, and my doctor all weighed in on the decision that I should not sell to a flipper.  So, on Tuesday after a total hip replacement if we don’t have offers, strangers will be running in and out of the house.
> 
> Wow, oh goody, so overjoyed about this.  * But as upset as I am, I will probably stroke out before then.   It took all day to reserved an apartment where I didn’t want to live, but he did, so that is done as well. All in all the last two days have been perfectly awful.*


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda72 ,,   sorry to read that  your  husband is forcing you to give up Bella.

Did you get a first  floor apartment  like you hoped to get?

Hope you can take   some  'me time " before   your hip operation.
Stress will  drive up   your  blood pressure, Ac1 numbers.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda, did you say you're going into Hospital on Tuesday ?... how long will you be there ..and who is going to look after you when you get home ?..will your daughter or grand-daughter  come around ?


----------



## Sliverfox

After tying my reply to Aneeda,, 
Should have asked  if she has anyone  who can keep us updated on her  surgery /condition.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72 ,,   sorry to read that  your  husband is forcing you to give up Bella.
> 
> Did you get a first  floor apartment  like you hoped to get?
> 
> Hope you can take   some  'me time " before   your hip operation.
> Stress will  drive up   your  blood pressure, Ac1 numbers.


Yes, it is a first floor apartment and we have lived in this complex before.  I can not do stairs.  The bathtub shower combination is very difficult for me to get into as they are very deep.  But, on the plus side, the complex has Comcast.  They allow dogs .  But if he does not want the dog, the dog is unsafe around him.

I am under a huge amount of stress.  He is very uncooperative with the sale and moving, although he refused to take the easy path and sell it to be flipped.  So a billion people will cycle through our house this weekend.  I wanted a one bedroom, due to costs so we could “catch up” on saving a little etc.  we are getting a two bedroom, two bath.

We only got it because someone else’s dropped out.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't want to seem rude Aneeda, your business is your business, but I'm kinda wondering how, if your S/O is being so unhelpful, and downright awkward, with absolutely everything... and you're losing your beloved dog because of him, why are you buying the apartment or home  that_ he_ wants .._..and.._. I understand you wanted to buy a one bed trying to claw back some finances.. but a ONE bed ?.. with this man who you tell us makes your life a Misery ?...surely if you can't afford an East and west wing..at the very minimum you must have a 2 bed ...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> This is  beyond sad. You've put so much work into Bella too..she's going to be a lovely dog for a little family...


Is Queen Elizabeth in need of a new Corgi?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is Queen Elizabeth in need of a new Corgi?


awwwww..I'm sure she'd take it if she knew about her, ...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I don't want to seem rude Aneeda, your business is your business, but I'm kinda wondering how, if your S/O is being so unhelpful, and downright awkward, with absolutely everything... and you're losing your beloved dog because of him, why are you buying the apartment or home  that_ he_ wants .._..and.._. I understand you wanted to buy a one bed trying to claw back some finances.. but a ONE bed ?.. with this man who you tell us makes your life a Misery ?...surely if you can't afford an East and west wing..at the very minimum you must have a 2 bed ...


I was wondering why you'd be willing to continue cohabiting with him, @Aneeda72.  Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I was wondering why you'd be willing to continue cohabiting with him, @Aneeda72.  Life is too short to be miserable.


I have addressed this several times already and the answers still stand


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I don't want to seem rude Aneeda, your business is your business, but I'm kinda wondering how, if your S/O is being so unhelpful, and downright awkward, with absolutely everything... and you're losing your beloved dog because of him, why are you buying the apartment or home  that_ he_ wants .._..and.._. I understand you wanted to buy a one bed trying to claw back some finances.. but a ONE bed ?.. with this man who you tell us makes your life a Misery ?...surely if you can't afford an East and west wing..at the very minimum you must have a 2 bed ...


Renting


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Aneeda, did you say you're going into Hospital on Tuesday ?... how long will you be there ..and who is going to look after you when you get home ?..will your daughter or grand-daughter  come around ?


 Monday, get out Tuesday if all goes well, and I will take take of me, thanks


----------



## IrisSenior

Today, I received my 2nd covid shot (pfizer); hopefully I won't have any side effects. I didn't have any with the first shot.


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> Today, I received my 2nd covid shot (pfizer); hopefully I won't have any side effects. I didn't have any with the first shot.


remember to get the jab in the opposite arm to the first


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Renting


Ok.. why would you have wanted to share a _rented  _One bed ..


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> remember to get the jab in the opposite arm to the first


I did but only because I already had a shot of another type of needle in my left side yesterday.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I have addressed this several times already and the answers still stand


Sorry - I must have missed them.  I wish you well with your move.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> *Sorry - I must have missed them.  *I wish you well with your move.


me too...


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Sorry - I must have missed them.  I wish you well with your move.


Well, basically I have no money and living under a bridge would not suit me


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, basically I have no money and living under a bridge would not suit me


Bad stuff seems to come in waves, doesn't it?  I'm so sorry, @Aneeda72.  May you come out on the other side stronger; we are cheering you on!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> remember to get the jab in the opposite arm to the first


Why?  I didn’t. 



CinnamonSugar said:


> May you come out on the other side stronger; we are cheering you on!


We certainly are!


----------



## squatting dog

Packing the motor home and the cargo trailer for the trip to Florida to scope out our new (to us) house.


----------



## Aneeda72

I appreciate everyone’s concern, thanks.  Hip replacements are extremely painful, but, like labor, the pain ends eventually.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Why?  I didn’t.


Most doctors recommend you get the jabs in opposite arms...


_ide effects are possible after receiving any COVID vaccine currently being administered in the U.S.


Experiencing side effects isn't necessarily a bad thing. In fact, it's a sign your body is responding.


The CDC reports the most common side effects for the vaccines is at the injection site. They include:_



_Pain_
_Redness_
_Swelling_

_Common side effects in the body include:_



_Tiredness_
_Headache_
_Muscle pain_
_Chills_
_Fever_
_Nausea_

_The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advises people to stick around for 15 minutes after vaccination, and those with a history of other allergies for 30 minutes, so they can be monitored and treated immediately if they have a reaction.

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/loca...ave-more-side-effects-than-the-other/2373414/_


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I appreciate everyone’s concern, thanks.  Hip replacements are extremely painful, but, like labor, the pain ends eventually.


Well if you need to cry...then cry your eyes out... if anybody needs to then you do.. so use the pain as an excuse...


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72  .. When it rains, it pours doesn't it? Knowing your resolve, things will eventually come good again. I know - easy for me to say. I wish you well.


----------



## JonDouglas

@Aneeda72, hang in there kid and keep the faith.  We're trusting you'll see a good outcome.


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent most of the day riding back roads in NH, ending up in Washington, NH, where they have a classic 1700s meeting house, shown below.







Today was another gift - nearly perfect riding weather under clear skies and 70° temperature.


----------



## Furryanimal

Friday...more two metre socially distanced cricket in Cardiff


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> I appreciate everyone’s concern, thanks.  Hip replacements are extremely painful, but, like labor, the pain ends eventually.


I hope it goes smoothly for you, and you might find that the pain is less than what you anticipated. My hip replacement was far less painful than rotator cuff surgery. If they offer you a second night in the hospital, I recommend taking it. 
Good luck,


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I hope it goes smoothly for you, and you might find that the pain is less than what you anticipated. My hip replacement was far less painful than rotator cuff surgery. If they offer you a second night in the hospital, I recommend taking it.
> Good luck,


Thanks, I am sure I will be fine.

Fixing the rotator cuff is next I hope, it has become much more painful due to all the yard work I am doing.  But I hate staying in the hospital so unless their are complications I’ll won’t.  I had the right hip replaced and there is a ton of pain as I did not take pain pills.

Hopefully, I can take them this time.  I lost so much blood taking a pain pill, even a half, made me pass out so I didn’t take them.


----------



## jujube

I'm sitting here at my third doctor's appointment this week.  I'll go months without seeing a doctor and then BAM! everything happens at once.  I have three next week, too.

I HATE getting old but I guess it beats the alternative....


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I'm sitting here at my third doctor's appointment this week.  I'll go months without seeing a doctor and then BAM! everything happens at once.  I have three next week, too.
> 
> I HATE getting old but I guess it beats the alternative....


yep the same thing happens to me... ..nothing for ages and then you find that you seemed to have moved into the surgery or the outpatients at the hospital... be well...


----------



## hollydolly

Today..I'm just in a great mood.. finally the heat and humidity broke, and I actually slept all night... and not wake up exhausted from the lack of sleep and heat despite the fans

It's pouring of rain.. the temps are down  to just 59..from the mid 80's.. and I couldn't be more pleased..


----------



## Sliverfox

I should  tidy up the house & make up bed in  RV.

I 'think' we will have an overnight  guest in the RV this weekend.


----------



## MickaC

On a mission today.
Experiment......to see how long i could go without my favorite muffins......double choc banana bran. 
Made it.....for 2 weeks.
Not doing that anymore......makes me grouchy.....must be a withdrawal thing.
New AC working great.......muffins.......here i come.


----------



## MarkinPhx

i woke up at 4 am to take my morning walk and it was already 91F outside so I decided to skip that. Now that the sun is up, I am going to skip work today and go on a two hour road trip up to Flagstaff to escape the heat for a day. Nice thing about being self employed is I can call in sick to myself . Worse thing about being self employed is I have a boss who is easy going.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I am going to our coffee hour downstairs in the community room. The notice asked for as many tenants as could attend to discuss our ideas. So that peaked my interest. This morning working on putting together a box of stuff to donate and washing afghans.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> This afternoon I am going to our coffee hour downstairs in the community room. The notice asked for as many tenants as could attend to discuss our ideas. So that peaked my interest. This morning working on putting together a box of stuff to donate and washing afghans.


what ideas are they wishing to discuss with the tenants , Kat ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> what ideas are they wishing to discuss with the tenants , Kat ?


It is our tenants meeting, not the management. We usually plan our activities and discuss problems. I am thinking there might be problems to discuss due to the manager sending out a notice that had new changes in things around here. It is not so bad she sends this out to everyone, but the way it is worded sounds like she is a teacher telling her kindergarten class this is how it is from now on.


----------



## StarSong

Getting ready for our first (non family only) party tomorrow evening because a friend will be in town.  14 people total, all vaccinated.  

Right now I'm trying to sort out an easy, interesting, cold food menu that's not a lot of work and accommodates a variety of dietary preferences. Leaning toward a bagel buffet and some cold salads.


----------



## Granny B.

We are doing as little as possible today with temps up to 111°F.


----------



## Ruthanne

I vacuumed my couch cushions and then put a thick cushion on top of them covering them with a matching deep blue green cushion cover.  Better than getting a new couch which I can't afford at this time.  That cushion vacuuming caused my upper and lower back to ache along with my back of my legs but I'm glad I got it done.  Vacuumed the living room.

Had the front and back windows open because there was a rare good breeze coming in the windows.  It got the temperature down in here and aired the place out, too.  Going to put the AC on soon because the humidity has risen substantially over night and that will cool it off in here.

Ate lots of protein because I need to do that with my health condition.  

Listening and watching youtube, Bon Jovi concert!


----------



## AnnieA

Sorting clothes for Salvation Army donation.  I hate making the culling decisions and put off doing it which makes it a huge chore once I finally get disgusted enough to tackle it.


----------



## Pappy

Getting my eater heater replaced, and by golly, they have finished and left.


----------



## Sliverfox

I did get the guest bed  made up in the RV.
Got side tracked into family research.

I think I joined Family Search,, wanted to  find my mother's siblings.
Family Search wants me to work on  my present  family..??


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sliverfox said:


> I did get the guest bed  made up in the RV.
> Got side tracked into family research.
> 
> I think I joined Family Search,, wanted to  find my mother's siblings.
> Family Search wants me to work on  my present  family..??


Sounds like a way to get more $$ out of you (?)


----------



## Aneeda72

Pappy said:


> Getting my eater heater replaced, and by golly, they have finished and left.
> 
> View attachment 169756


Hmm, where the overflow thingy?  Our has to have an overflow thingy and earthquake strapping g


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sounds like a way to get more $$ out of you (?)


Family search is free if it’s the one I use


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> I did get the guest bed  made up in the RV.
> Got side tracked into family research.
> 
> I think I joined Family Search,, wanted to  find my mother's siblings.
> Family Search wants me to work on  my present  family..??


Yes, cause you track up, at least I think that is why


----------



## Aneeda72

In and out of the house as it is being shown, but home now and if they don’t like it, they can leave .  Tomorrow we are boring Bella as it is an open house and I may have found a Petsmart employee to take her.  She has experience with corgis and currently has a heeler.  She will check with her boyfriend.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> In and out of the house as it is being shown, but home now and if they don’t like it, they can leave .  Tomorrow we are boring Bella as it is an open house and I may have found a Petsmart employee to take her.  She has experience with corgis and currently has a heeler.  She will check with her boyfriend.


To take Bella just for the day......or take her for good.

WOW Aneeda......when you decide on something.....full speed ahead.
I understand the decision on moving will be the best for you.
I hope you find happiness with the changes you're making.
Take care through all this.
 Back to BELLA.......new home for her?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Having a glass of white Zinfandel in the bar side of our local Italian restaurant, Rialto’s.   Frank Sinatra’s singing, the evening light filtering in through the windows, there’s a convivial-no-pressure atmosphere.  Ah bliss


----------



## Pappy

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, where the overflow thingy?  Our has to have an overflow thingy and earthquake strapping g


It’s that pipe on the right side. Can’t see the relief valve.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> To take Bella just for the day......or take her for good.
> 
> WOW Aneeda......when you decide on something.....full speed ahead.
> I understand the decision on moving will be the best for you.
> I hope you find happiness with the changes you're making.
> Take care through all this.
> Back to BELLA.......new home for her?


Yes, I guessed you missed the other posts about this.  My husband wants her rehome, I will not be able to care for her for at least 4-6 weeks.  A total hip replacement does not heal overnight.  Plus Bella will hate an apartment, she needs a yard.


----------



## JonDouglas

Full day with breakfast of sticky/cinnamon buns in a gazebo by the river, drone pictures of an old church and abandoned mill, washing the car, watering the plants and ending up with a most unique dinner at an old summer mansion located deep in the woods (shown below).







You know it's going to be an interesting evening when you're greeted by a friendly sheep dog and have to walk in and holler, "Is anyone here?"  The meal, BTW, was simply outstanding.  Maybe it was because I didn't have to cook it.  More likely it was because everything was cooked to perfection,


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I guessed you missed the other posts about this.  My husband wants her rehome, I will not be able to care for her for at least 4-6 weeks.  A total hip replacement does not heal overnight.  Plus Bella will hate an apartment, she needs a yard.


Have gone through the previous posts.
I came to tears reading what you're having to face.
Rehoming BELLA........if i was close......i would take BELLA......i think Micki and Bella would find they have a lot in common.......both stubborn.....both of royalty.
I certainly hope you find a happy place in life.
I pray BELLA gets a GOOD HOME.
Aneeda.....i pray the same for you.


----------



## Jules

JonDouglas said:


> ending up with a most unique dinner at an old summer mansion located deep in the woods


Were there many people there?  Did you have reservations or is this another treasure you found while out and about?


----------



## Keesha

Tonight we got invited to a dinner party and had an absolute hoot. It was so much fun.
It’s been a while since I’ve done anything like that. Before we moved my sister in law invited us over for Easter dinner but I couldn’t make it. She’s coming to visit us next month which will be really fun.

Tonight I brought a bottle of wine and would have had a huge bouquet full of wild lupines but after picking them I noticed that they were full of bugs so ditched that idea. It was funny though.

Here is a picture of the flowers on our front deck.



Anyway it was an awesome night. We have new awesome friends. Yayyy.


----------



## Furryanimal

Amateur rugby League time..off to watch Torfaen Tigers play Cardiff Blue Dragons....
First game of rugby of either code since Feb 29th 2020!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda72 have I missed your decision on selling your house?
> 
> Just being a snoopy fox here


Yes, we are showing it since Thursday through the end of Monday.  It goes off market Tuesday as I will be home that evening from my surgery and we will decided then who buys it.  We have multiple offers.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> To take Bella just for the day......or take her for good.
> 
> WOW Aneeda......when you decide on something.....full speed ahead.
> I understand the decision on moving will be the best for you.
> I hope you find happiness with the changes you're making.
> Take care through all this.
> Back to BELLA.......new home for her?


@MickaC it wasn’t that I decided one morning and put everything in motion in the afternoon.  I’ve been waiting for the best opportunity.  His sickness, the double pneumonia, really effected him, I think, emotionally and mentally.  Even our son noticed he’s not really “tracking” well.

Remember, I didn’t want a house again, I want apartment living.  It was a combination of factors that led to the somewhat perfect moment to change my circumstances for the better and I jumped on it.  I am sad over the situation with Bella.  No, I am not selling her.   But dogs love who feed them and she will be fine.

If this Pet Smart employee has a yard, I will give her to her, otherwise, the humane society as Bella needs a yard.  I have never sold an animal.  I want the best for Bella,  my husband does not want to care for her, so that is that.  Honestly, my husband seems to be having an issue caring for himself currently.


----------



## Aneeda72

Today is the open house.  So today I am getting ready for it.  Again, there are also several private showings.

We are taking Bella to pet smart for the day until we re-home her in the afternoon.  The open house would be too stressful for her.  I am trying to make it as easy on her as possible, and really sad about the situation.  But her personality suits an outside dog with plenty of room to run and play, not an apartment dog with a small cement patio to hang out on.

We met a couple last night that I would love to get the house.  They were foreign but I am not sure what country, but a lovely couple with an older son.  They really want the house, and they interacted with us quite a bit.  Probably in an effort to get the house .  But we are doing highest and best and trying to be unemotional about it.  Still, they would be my first choice.

My second choice would be a same sex couple who loved the house as well.

The housing market here is insane.  This house still needs a LOT of work but people seem to overlook that as they race to buy a house, any house.  And there are very few lower priced houses.  I am so tired, only two more days of this madness, thank heaven.  Monday the pain drugs and sleep will be very welcome.


----------



## Sliverfox

Easy does it Aneeda,, deep breathes.

Houses in  my tiny part of the world  vary in prices,, from $50,000 to $179,000.
Presently at  end of our  road  there is house priced in the high end.  ^^^^^

One of  our elderly friends /neighbor who passed away,, has crew working to   clean it out. 
Have filled 3 big dumpster things,, & there is still more  to go.

Gossip has it that  once house & out buildings are empty house  will be tore  down.

Aw,, heck I type too much,, all the above  just to  say:

Good  luck ,, sending  you a gentle hug ()))


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning on my early walk at 6:30,it was bit foggy temps in the low 60's
When I came back watered the plants in community garden
My plans this morning walking over to have my weekly 'chat' with close friends,Marcia&Dave,to see  the family dog'Aker' my 'buddy boy'
The rest of my day may do some furniture cleaning its looking dusty,take an afternoon walk{weather permitting},read local paper,my book


----------



## StarSong

Will be getting ready for tonight's casual party/gathering.  Easy menu - I've settled on a bagel-based buffet with a bunch of different flavor bagels (sweet and savory).  
The spread will include cream cheese, vegan cream cheese, butter, vegan butter, and jam.
Also lox, capers, and sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, onions, lemon and avocado. 
This afternoon I'll make macaroni salad, cole slaw, and a green salad. 
At the last minute I'll assemble a fruit tray with fresh pineapple, strawberries, cherries, grapes, sliced peaches and sliced nectarines.  
Will make some biscotti later this morning.

Am I forgetting anything? Please chime in if you thin of something. 

Should be fun and not a whole lot of work.


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> remember to get the jab in the opposite arm to the first



I checked again and I received both shots on the right side. No one at the clinic ever mentioned getting 1st and 2nd in different arms. I mean, it all goes into the same body so I don't really see any difference.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Should be fun and not a whole lot of work.


Wow.  That seems like a ton of preparation to me.  

Have a great evening.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Well, it is almost 9:30 on Saturday morning and I have already got in 4,000 + steps.  I am walking, eating right and heading to losinging weight again on weight watchers.  Beautiful mornings and evenings!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Easy does it Aneeda,, deep breathes.
> 
> Houses in  my tiny part of the world  vary in prices,, from $50,000 to $179,000.
> Presently at  end of our  road  there is house priced in the high end.  ^^^^^
> 
> One of  our elderly friends /neighbor who passed away,, has crew working to   clean it out.
> Have filled 3 big dumpster things,, & there is still more  to go.
> 
> Gossip has it that  once house & out buildings are empty house  will be tore  down.
> 
> Aw,, heck I type too much,, all the above  just to  say:
> 
> Good  luck ,, sending  you a gentle hug ))))


Our house will not be torn down, wouldn’t care if it was.  We bought it a year ago.  We put 60,000 into it, the money we made off our last house sell.  It still needs a lot of work.  We will make our money back, or nearly all our money, at the very least.  . And that will be such a relief.


----------



## Pinky

IrisSenior said:


> I checked again and I received both shots on the right side. No one at the clinic ever mentioned getting 1st and 2nd in different arms. I mean, it all goes into the same body so I don't really see any difference.


@IrisSenior .. When we went for our 2nd dose (Pfizer), the person who administered the shot said "same arm as before?", so I said "sure". As with the 1st shot, only a little warmth at the injection site for a couple of days.


----------



## Pappy

Started my walk at 5:30 am and it was very muggy and this makes it harder to breath, but I got my 2700 steps in. Need to go and pick up prescription and then the wife is taking me to Cracker Barrel for Fathers Day.


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> I checked again and I received both shots on the right side. No one at the clinic ever mentioned getting 1st and 2nd in different arms. I mean, it all goes into the same body so I don't really see any difference.


It's nothing to do with it going into the same body it's to prevent the arm being overly painful....


----------



## hollydolly

Got my new treadmill assembled and installed.... I have to get used to it, it's not as easy to walk on it as I thought it would be....


----------



## dobielvr

I'm cooking for grandpa...in this heat.
I went to the store early before it got too hot and did my shopping.  I noticed some items went up in price.

I'm making him spaghetti and chili beans..(not together), and I will have the fans blowing in the kitchen.

It's going to be 3 digits again today.


----------



## SmoothSeas

this afternoon I'm recuperating - earlier we took a 2-hour trip to WalMart and that just about knocked the stuffing out of me.

  It's getting harder and harder to reconcile that youth is no longer on my side...


----------



## MarciKS

car shopping and playing video games.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well blah, the fun day with the grand girls at the beach fizzled. .  Back home again.  I think I’ll take a nap


----------



## JonDouglas

Warm again today with temps in the high 80s.  Got an email yesterday saying my good camera was back from the hospital and that I could come and pick it up at any time, so I drove in to the shop near Boston and returned with the camera.  With some good leftover beef and noodles in the fridge, dinner is taken care of.  No adventures today, just P&Q in the cool AC, for which I am thankful.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bella was rehomed today with the pet smart employee. She was extremely excited to get Bella and take her home-she was all smilies and jumping up and down .  Took her all of. Bella’s stuff.  She has a yard and her, amd her sister, will take their dogs hiking.  Bella will love that and will live happily ever after.


----------



## mrstime

It is Saturday, this morning in light rain we went to garage sales, obviously we are die hards! Now the sun is out and will be out well after our son takes us out for dinner, because tomorrow is Fathers day.


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> It is Saturday, this morning in light rain we went to garage sales, obviously we are die hards! Now the sun is out and will be out well after our son takes us out for dinner, because tomorrow is Fathers day.


It's Sunday here now..already Fathers' day here....


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I just relaxed to my favorite music on my big stereo--I don't play it too often because it has a lot of built in noise but it sounds so good!  Had my meals and the pets had theirs.  Gave my dog a bath and then watched her zoom around the apt.  playfully making funny noises.  Took a nice nap with the dog--she liked to get on top of the quilt I put on myself and snuggle up to me.  Had a good talk with her about how much she means to me and I know she understood.

I put a youtube video of jungle sounds on for Jasmine bird and was feeling pretty good.

Then I heard someone screaming and I thought it was in the video and thought why would they put that in the video.  Then I realized it was coming from outside and was so loud because my windows were shut and I could still hear it.

Turns out it was my neighbor screaming to the point of crying "you don't know what I'm going through" "you don't know my diagnosis"  "you don't know how I go to the dr."  and telling someone to shut the F up over and over.  

This neighbor has some friends who help him out and I go to his apt every once in awhile  and give him cupcakes, cookies, candies and ice cream bars.

So, I was wondering when this neighbor was going to breakdown and I think that's what I heard tonight and right now I don't feel so good inside--my stomach feels like it was jabbed with a knife.  He has bladder cancer and has been going through chemo every few mos for the past 2 years.  I don't know what anyone can do for him.  He is not easy to talk to, very gruff and loud.  But he has some friends.  

Now I have to try to relax all over again.  I have a few pills that will do just that.


----------



## MarciKS

i had to go back to taking both anxiety meds again today. hang in there Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i had to go back to taking both anxiety meds again today. hang in there Ruthanne.


I hear you.  Took some pills and am still trying to get calm but my stomach is a bit shook up still.  Thanks.


----------



## MarciKS

the way things are going right now i may be talking to the cops tonight if the noise doesn't settle down next door.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> the way things are going right now i may be talking to the cops tonight if the noise doesn't settle down next door.


That lady again?  Maybe that's the best thing to do if management doesn't help.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> That lady again?  Maybe that's the best thing to do if management doesn't help.


i'm also reaching out to the chief of police. there has to be something that can be done.

her and her company have been slamming and banging around since 6 pm. it's now almost 11 pm.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i'm also reaching out to the chief of police. there has to be something that can be done.
> 
> her and her company have been slamming and banging around since 6 pm. it's now almost 11 pm.


That's good you're informing the cops.  I hope you get some peace.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, with Bella safe and secure in her new home with an energetic 20+ year old instead of two fat 74 year olds, I can relax some and let go of that worry.  I had Bella get every shot available so hiking will be no problem for her at all.

Today, with no showing appointments yet, I can get my sheets done.  I think everyone in the area has seen out house.  I have to pack for my overnight stay in the hospital.  Tuesday we review the offers on the house, there are at least two, lol.  But the agent said a lot more will come in.  And life goes on.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, with Bella safe and secure in her new home with an energetic 20+ year old instead of two fat 74 year olds, I can relax some and let go of that worry.  I had Bella get every shot available so hiking will be no problem for her at all.
> 
> Today, with no showing appointments yet, I can get my sheets done.  I think everyone in the area has seen out house.  I have to pack for my overnight stay in the hospital.  Tuesday we review the offers on the house, there are at least two, lol.  But the agent said a lot more will come in.  And life goes on.


I'm concerned for you , Tuesday you may be in considerable pain, and not really in the position to make important decisions on the offers on the house...


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 4:30,but  I was able to go back to sleep until 6
On my early walk at 6:20, I walked around our community garden circle twice before I watered the plants in the garden it was refreshingly cool temp was 65 with no wind
This morning walking to/from my church{6 blocks} for our 1 service at 10:30.Today I'll be interested to see how many people show up,next Sun is last for our minister,Tom who is retiring.Its unfortunate next Sun is also the running of annual Buffalo Marathon,it always causes problems for  members who live in the suburbs,with all the detours
The rest of my day,read local paper,take afternoon walk,have my weekly family 'zoom meeting' at 4


----------



## katlupe

After a strenuous day of housecleaning, Sonny and I are taking his daughter out to her birthday dinner to our favorite Chinese buffet. I will finish putting my apartment back together tomorrow. I need a whole day to recover.


----------



## Furryanimal

Not a lot....


----------



## Sliverfox

Considering  planting  2  cherry  tomato plants I bought  for a buck.
Have some  orange marigolds to plant  with the others by back steps.

Better get to doing that ,looks like rain,,,,,maybe later  today.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I'm concerned for you , Tuesday you may be in considerable pain, and not really in the position to make important decisions on the offers on the house...


We are doing highest and best so no decision to make really, just papers to sign and he has my POA as I have his.


----------



## Aneeda72

Talked to my neighbors and if the buyers of my house don’t want the sofa and room divider they will take them.  A big relief for me since they won’t fit into the apartment and both are in great condition, only a year old.  Also we will have an extra tv that they can have.  Things are looking better, thank goodness.


----------



## win231

Shopping for an extended hedge trimmer.  The one I was using split in half while I was trimming some overhead branches & I jumped out of the way before it trimmed me.  Piece of junk.  The company (Greenworks) replaced a previous model when it also split in half after a few months.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am at 23 hours into fasting. I am going to go at least 48 hours...hopefully to 36 hours. Sounds stupid right? Here is what happens to our bodies while fasting.

1. The fed state occurs within the first few hours after eating. During this state, your blood sugar and insulin levels increase, while levels of other hormones, including leptin and ghrelin, shift.

2. A few hours after eating, your body transitions into the early fasting state, which occurs when glycogen, amino acids, and fatty acids are converted into energy.

3. The fasting state lasts from about 18 hours to 2 days of fasting. At some point during this state, your body enters ketosis, a metabolic state in which fats are broken down and used as an energy source.

4. The long-term fasting state, or starvation state, occurs around 48 hours into fasting. During this period, insulin levels decrease, ketone levels increase, and protein breakdown is reduced to conserve muscle tissue.

Here are the benefits

1. When you fast, insulin levels drop and human growth hormone (HGH) increases. Your cells also initiate important cellular repair processes and change which genes they express.

2. Intermittent fasting helps you eat fewer calories while boosting metabolism slightly. It’s a very effective tool to lose weight and visceral fat.

3. Intermittent fasting can reduce insulin resistance and lower blood sugar levels, at least in men.

4. Studies show that intermittent fasting can reduce oxidative damage and inflammation in the body. This should have benefits against aging and development of numerous diseases.

5. Studies show that intermittent fasting can improve numerous risk factors for heart disease, such as blood pressure, cholesterol levels, triglycerides, and inflammatory markers.

6. Fasting triggers a metabolic pathway called autophagy, which removes waste material from cells.

7. Intermittent fasting has been shown to help prevent cancer in animal studies and some human studies. Research in humans showed that it can help reduce side effects caused by chemotherapy.

8. Intermittent fasting may have important benefits for brain health. It may increase growth of new neurons and protect the brain from damage.

9. Studies in animals suggest that intermittent fasting may be protective against neurodegenerative diseases such as Alzheimer’s disease.

10. Intermittent fasting may help you live longer, according to studies in animals.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/10-health-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting#TOC_TITLE_HDR_11


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Got my new treadmill assembled and installed.... I have to get used to it, it's not as easy to walk on it as I thought it would be....


Is it a different rhythm than other treadmills or have you not used a treadmill before?  

My biggest problem with treadmills has always been the noise - trying to hear a TV or headphones over that noise is nearly impossible unless the sound is turned all the way up.


----------



## hollydolly

Done nothing of any worth today..cleaned the outside door canopy  after days of rain.. .. it's forecast to rain all week on and off so it'll get dirty again...

Few usual chores...

Had 5 minutes on the Treadmill at 2mph..blimey,  I only used up 5 calories it said.......just going to have another 5 minutes again in a minute


----------



## dobielvr

Nothing physical.
eating watching tv reading the internet staying cool


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Is it a different rhythm than other treadmills or have you not used a treadmill before?
> 
> My biggest problem with treadmills has always been the noise - trying to hear a TV or headphones over that noise is nearly impossible unless the sound is turned all the way up.


it's a different rhythm you got it... so it seems somehow like I'm walking with my knees slightly bent... , and I feel the handles don't come out long enough so I can stand back a little more, and with a very straight back ..

This treadmill is fairly silent so I could watch tv or Ipad while I'm on it without any problems


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> I am at 23 hours into fasting. I am going to go at least 48 hours...hopefully to 36 hours. Sounds stupid right? Here is what happens to our bodies while fasting.


Glad this works for you.  Fasting makes me irritable, light headed and drops my already low BP.  Not to mention hungry and uncomfortable.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday's party (#4008 on this thread) was a roaring success.  The bagel bar buffet was a hit.  Since all the work was in the prep I was able to enjoy our company rather than being tied to the kitchen.  

We laughed, reminisced, caught up, and reinforced the ties that bind our family to those friends. In keeping with tradition, I sent everyone home with a bag of biscotti. 

All three of our kids plus the grands came yesterday, we have lots of leftovers, a clean house, and a relaxing day on the slate today. Great recipe for a nice Father's Day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got the  plants  in.
Have put a load of hubby's work  clothes in the washer.

Overnight guests  have left,,must  check the RV.

Have hinted to youngest  son that I hope  his daughter & boyfriend  pay us a visit this Summer.


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> *Have hinted to youngest  son that I hope  his daughter & boyfriend  pay us a visit this Summer.*


Do they live far away?


----------



## Sliverfox

@ StarSong  they live about  4 - 5  hours to the east of us.


----------



## Sliverfox

Have  removed  RV bedding.. have it  out  to  throw into washer.
May package it   up when its  washed/dried  to  put in RV  cabinet.

HINT: For RV owners,, Tossed peppermint  hard candies in   cupboards  & else  in RV.
Mice / rats didn't  bother  where those  were.

On bed,  drier sheets were every where on it.

Small,packets of moth crystals  dissolved over the year  it was stored.


----------



## JonDouglas

Went riding this morning and took some pictures of a mostly-deserted but historic woolen mill.  Several of the smaller buildings are antique shops and are shown in the aerial photo below.







By 11:00 AM it was warming up pretty good so I headed for the barn and some lunch.  This afternoon was spent on household chores and prepping for dinner.  As of right now it's right at 100° in the shade.  All the plants are watered, critters fed and we are staying in where it's cool.  May you all have a good evening.


----------



## fmdog44

Slept until 11:10 AM. Now I will be up all night.


----------



## Keesha

Did some needed housework including laundry and then went for a late afternoon swim which was amazing. I found this nice sandy cove to swim and got a real close up of a jelly fish. It wasn’t as interested in me thank goodness. 

The water was so crystal clear and it’s an added bonus to have the buoyancy from the salt water. It makes swimming that much easier.


----------



## moviequeen1

At 1am,was awaken by a thunderstorm,went back to sleep until another T.storm rolled thru at 4am.I went back to sleep then the birdies woke me at 5:50,no way I could go back to sleep
ON my early walk at  6:20,the rain had stopped but it was humid,a day off from watering the plants in community garden
Its my usual Mon morning calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are,if they need anything I have no other plans for the day,doubt I can take another walk because more rain/wind in the forecast. I'll read NYT,my book instead


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to get some well needed sleep.  Been up since yesterday and boy am I tired!


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> Have  removed  RV bedding.. have it  out  to  throw into washer.
> May package it   up when its  washed/dried  to  put in RV  cabinet.
> 
> HINT: For RV owners,, Tossed peppermint  hard candies in   cupboards  & else  in RV.
> Mice / rats didn't  bother  where those  were.
> 
> On bed,  drier sheets were every where on it.
> 
> Small,packets of moth crystals  dissolved over the year  it was stored.


We've never had RV problems with rodents, bugs or creepy-crawlies (knock on wood).  They can wreak havoc in an RV, I know that for sure.  They trashed a friend's RV.  

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JonDouglas

Overslept this morning by about 2 hours, getting up at 7:30 instead of the usual 5:30.  That put a crimp in my exploring plans for today, trimming down the number of places/planned stops from 7 to 5.  I did manage to stop at our favorite family-owned sausage maker (i.e., Pekarski's Sausage) to pick up some smoked bacon and smoked pork chops., Got home late afternoon from a 200 mile ride and downloaded pictures from cameras and drone. Dinner is already done (i.e., beef and noodles in leftovers rotation) and just needs a little time in the microwave. This evening will be spent doing photo editing, We hope the day went well for you and yours.


----------



## Jules

Today I’ve been thinking about what‘s happening with @Aneeda72 is doing.  Fingers crossed.

We’re away for a couple of days.  I don’t have to cook dinner.  Very happy.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> We’re away for a couple of days. I don’t have to cook dinner. Very happy.


Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Aneeda72

HOME


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> HOME


How are you feeling?


----------



## Marie5656

*I went to Walmart and got my new glasses. Then went into the store to look around. Found this Unicorn, and figured, what the heck. So he came home with me.

 *


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> HOME


Good to know you're home... let us know how you're feeling when you can....


----------



## hollydolly

Did a whole lot of little bits and bobs today.. putting things away, getting things out from storage for certain uses....climbing the ladder to clean the window frames outside after all the rain we've had the last few days... cutting back my dying roses over the front door...

A whole bunch of beauty treatments.. 

... chatting with my daughter  on the phone instead of whatsApp..one of our dogs is really poorly.. so  it's costing a fortune for his treatment.. but we don't mind because he needs it...

One of those days where all the little bits make a whole day....


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday my husband and I went for a drive to explore the area and look for another sandy spot and found a great one. If I had known we would have been that close to a sandy beach, I would have packed my swimming stuff. It was a beautiful sunny day and we saw quite a few really nice boats and another eagle. The dogs loved it.

Today I walked the dogs and as soon as I came back I went swimming for about an hour and it was lovely. The water is probably over 60 now which is much nicer. About half way through the swim I noticed a loon following me back along the coastline. It was about 200 feet away at least and kept diving in the water to catch fish but would pop up not far from me. It was pretty cool.
I didn’t know loons landed in salt water. 

I’m adding pictures of the sandy beach and some of the boats we sawlol


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent this cloudy and rainy day at home doing computer work (design and photo editing).  Unfortunatly, I had a remembrance ornament to make for a child who'd died.  Thus, a good part of the afternoon was spent in the shop.  We are looking for several days of good weather starting tomorrow, so some route planning is in order before bedtime.  May we all have a better tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72  .. You've got to be feeling pretty rough today. Even though I know you are required to do your "exercises/walking", take it slow and easy. 

 a little bouquet to cheer you up


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72  .. You've got to be feeling pretty rough today. Even though I know you are required to do your "exercises/walking", take it slow and easy.
> 
> a little bouquet to cheer you up


Do try to take it easy tonight and the next few days.  I don’t think you’re designed for relaxation.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Got my tractor running and will be mowing 2 acres today..


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Do try to take it easy tonight and the next few days.  I don’t think you’re designed for relaxation.


The PT told me I was walking to much at the hospital


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> How are you feeling?


Hurts a lot.  It is very hard to move the replaced hip.  The therapist gave me a new tool.  You hook it around your foot on one end wrist on the other.  This allows you to pull you leg close to the other leg as you get into and out of bed or move in bed.  Both hips have to stay close at all times or it’s the pain from hell.

I also have my reach, my sock putter on, my sock taker off, and a long scratch thing.  I was finally just barely to get my fitbit on my ankle.  I am very swollen in both legs, especially the right ankle and knee.  I have to take extra prednisone, furosemide, and increase my potassium daily.  Also increase my magnesium Daily.

I had a strong pain killer in the hospital which made me sick so I refused it.  Was sent home on a different strong pain killer, which I won’t take.  But I have a light weight pain killer which I will take and did so it’s bearable.  I have to walk for 5 minutes every hours  bath room trips should take care of that.

Also put on blood thinner twice a day for a month.  I hate to take blood thinners.  Already have several bruises popping up.  And I have a headache.  Husband, who is supposed to help and took a week off work, went imto his room. As soon as we got home, and started watching tv.  .  

House sold, signed papers last night.  They wanted a 15 day close but because of my surgery gave us 30 days.  It was a cash offer.  .  The apartment is rented so all is good.  Just need to pass inspection.

I will try and nap on and off today.  Not sleeping at all.  Supposed to eat 40 grams of protein a day, ugh, so hard to do.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​Chopping down all the briars and Trifids growing over my fence from next door and chucking them back over the other side of my fence.
I'm fed-up dodging them and getting a thorny smack in the face off them, yesterday one of them near took my eye out.


----------



## Pappy

Really bad storm came through yesterday and high winds blew some things around. Need to clean up back yard. May go to BJs and gas up the car and pick up a few things. Depends on the weather.


----------



## Jules

Congratulations on the sale of your house.  30 days may give you time to harvest some of the garden.  

Get as much rest as possible and get that hip healing.


----------



## Marie5656

*My apartment lease renews in October. Today the apartment manager is coming for my annual inspection. They just check for maintenance issues, that I am keeping the place clean and am not a hoarder or anything LOL. I have no worries.  I am in a Senior building, where rent is asset based. So mainly for us fixed/lower income folks.  My rent has gone up a whopping $3 a month.  Highway robbery. *


----------



## hollydolly

Welcome home @Aneeda...you knew that you were going to have no help from your S/O.. so just pretend he's not there unless there's an emergency! Good thing you got all those TV dinners in... Take good care of yourself...


----------



## hollydolly

I've been to London today.. had to return a couple of tops I bought last week, because they don't fit.. couldn't try them on in the store so it's a PITA to have to return them 40 mile round trip to 2 different parts of the city...  , traffic is really busy today as well  

It's  a glorious sunny day... I got all my grocery shopping done ..and bought some new trainers and 2 more blouses.. fortunately they both fit...  

Good news about one of my grandfurkids.. digger.... after thinking he may have cancer in his bones, the Vet  called with the results of his biopsies .. and said no cancer found.. excellent results...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Painting and decorating  our daughter's bedroom this week.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Good news about one of my grandfurkids.. digger.... after thinking he may have cancer in his bones, the Vet called with the results of his biopsies .. and said no cancer found.. excellent results...


That's wonderful news.  What a relief!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> That's wonderful news.  What a relief!


Thanks SS..it's been a horrible week waiting , they thought it was bone cancer.. they'd already taken all his teeth out on the left side, and they found a huge hole in his gums (other than the gap left by the teeth)..  It's a long story, and he's still very much on Strong pK's ( tramadol) and antibiotics.. but hopefully he should be well within the next 4 weeks...he's already starting to buck up a little


----------



## JonDouglas

Up at dawn for a little computer work and a bowl of cereal.  Went to the dentist for an 8 AM appointment (taking impression for my last implant crown, that goes on next week.  Came home, grabbed the camera gear and went to get pictures of the grist mill near Longfellow's Wayside Inn, taking advantage of the great weather.  Got some good ground and aerial shots, with one of the former below.







Came home for a chicken salad sandwich and some cottage cheese and then began downloading photos from three cameras and recharging the associated 5 batteries.  The plan is for a cold beer and some funky cheese and crackers in a bit followed by chores in and around the house.  Dinner is a fait accompli with leftovers in rotation.  Am getting the urge for for some ham/bean/onion/bacon soup so I may work up a recipe for that later.  The day today was a gift and I would wish yours would be as good or better.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> Up at dawn for a little computer work and a bowl of cereal.  Went to the dentist for an 8 AM appointment (taking impression for my last implant crown, that goes on next week.  Came home, grabbed the camera gear and went to get pictures of the grist mill near Longfellow's Wayside Inn, taking advantage of the great weather.  Got some good ground and aerial shots, with one of the former below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came home for a chicken salad sandwich and some cottage cheese and then began downloading photos from three cameras and recharging the associated 5 batteries batteries.  The plan is for a cold beer and some funky cheese and crackers in a bit followed by chores in and around the house.  Dinner is a fait accompli with leftovers in rotation.  Am getting the urge for for some ham/bean/onion/bacon soup so I may work up a recipe for that later.  The day today was a gift and I would wish yours would be as good or better.


A pot of ham/bean/onion/bacon soup sounds so good!

I could park a lawn chair under the two trees at the left and just put my feet up and watch the day pass me by.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Congratulations on the sale of your house.  30 days may give you time to harvest some of the garden.
> 
> Get as much rest as possible and get that hip healing.


They are testing for radon and meth and doing the usual home inspection Friday so they are serious buyers.  Most home in Utah have radon, don’t know if this house was every “cooked” in but think not, and we had an inspection last year so no worries there.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Welcome home @Aneeda...you knew that you were going to have no help from your S/O.. so just pretend he's not there unless there's an emergency! Good thing you got all those TV dinners in... Take good care of yourself...


For sure, been this position before so no surprises


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> *They are testing for radon and meth* and doing the usual home inspection Friday so they are serious buyers.  Most home in Utah have radon, don’t know if this house was every “cooked” in but think not, and we had an inspection last year so no worries there.


I have no idea what on earth this means... ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly

JonDouglas said:


> Up at dawn for a little computer work and a bowl of cereal.  Went to the dentist for an 8 AM appointment (taking impression for my last implant crown, that goes on next week.  Came home, grabbed the camera gear and went to get pictures of the grist mill near Longfellow's Wayside Inn, taking advantage of the great weather.  Got some good ground and aerial shots, with one of the former below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came home for a chicken salad sandwich and some cottage cheese and then began downloading photos from three cameras and recharging the associated 5 batteries.  The plan is for a cold beer and some funky cheese and crackers in a bit followed by chores in and around the house.  Dinner is a fait accompli with leftovers in rotation.  Am getting the urge for for some ham/bean/onion/bacon soup so I may work up a recipe for that later.  The day today was a gift and I would wish yours would be as good or better.


just glorious... very Middle  English countryside looking....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been doing catch-up stuff before starting a long stretch of work days.  Along with pharmacy and grocery store, also poked around town and found two new shops… one a garden and gift boutique with absolutely *gorgeous* plants, some in terrariums (remember those ?) and lots of tea cups/baskets/small antiques.  Could have easily just bought the whole thing, kit and kabboodle, but let’s be realistic lol.  Also found a new (nice) clothing shop and picked up a couple summer blouses   All-in-all a good day


----------



## Don M.

I'm pooped.  I took down a huge, half dead sycamore tree, this morning.  That thing was over 36" at the base, and probably nearly 100' tall.  It tested my chainsaw to cut through it.  I had to stop a little bit ago....temperature is pushing 85, with only a light breeze.  So, I'll finish cutting it into manageable chunks another day....no sense flirting with heat stroke.,  Now, a few minutes of computer time, while I cool down, then a good shower to wash the bug spray off.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what on earth this means... ^^^^


Radon gas is produced by the soil under your house, you can google it.  Meth is a drug that drug dealers “cook”.  Again, a better explanation by google.


----------



## Aneeda72

Just got a new scam call so it’s been noticed that my house has sold and I will have money.  Said there was a warrant out for my arrest, never got this call before, and an officer will call shortly to explain.  

Course the cops come to your house with a warrant, they don’t call.  

I goggled it and apparently sometimes fall for this scam.  They gave gift cards to clear the warrant.  Honest to Pete, how can someone be that stupid?


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea what on earth this means... ^^^^


@hollydolly ,

"Meth" here means methane, a gas. 

Methamphetamine is a drug.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> @hollydolly ,
> 
> "Meth" here means methane, a gas.
> 
> Methamphetamine is a drug.


Ha!! This is what I was puzzled about.. I thought, why would they be searching the house for Drugs before it can be sold... 

Is this a common thing when buying or selling a house in the USA..searching for  these gasses..?


----------



## Buckeye

Welcome to America..

Here's a link to a company that sells meth residue test kits.  

Meth tests

And here's one for Radon

Radon test kit


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> @hollydolly ,
> 
> "Meth" here means methane, a gas.
> 
> Methamphetamine is a drug.


Yes, the DRUG, is simply called meth here


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! This is what I was puzzled about.. I thought, why would they be searching the house for Drugs before it can be sold...
> 
> Is this a common thing when buying or selling a house in the USA..searching for  these gasses..?


I mentioned “cooking” as you cook the drug.  Radon is from the uranium in the ground which turns to radon gas. Utah has the highest levels of radon in the USA.  However this gas is everywhere in the world.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I mentioned “cooking” as you cook the drug.  Radon is from the uranium in the ground which turns to radon gas. Utah has the highest levels of radon in the USA.  However this gas is everywhere in the world.


Yes, I've just been reading up about it.. it never was a thing when we bought our house...but now I can go and check on a Radon Map to see if my house or anywhere within my vicinity is affected...fortunately it's not


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yes, I've just been reading up about it.. it never was a thing when we bought our house...but now I can go and check on a Radon Map to see if my house or anywhere within my vicinity is affected...fortunately it's not


Course methamphetamine is a DRUG made by cooking the ingredients and producing the drug.  It, also, is all over the worl.  It turn the walls of a house black and paint will not stick to the walls.  If it is merely smoked, in a house, it is picked up through the main air vent for a few years later.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Course methamphetamine is a DRUG made by cooking the ingredients and producing the drug.  It, also, is all over the worl.  It turn the walls of a house black and paint will not stick to the walls.  If it is merely smoked, in a house, it is picked up through the main air vent for a few years later.


yes I realise that "Meth' is a drug a vicious drug that destroys everyones' looks aside from anything else.. 

How are ya feelin' ..have you managed to eat today ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yes, I've just been reading up about it.. it never was a thing when we bought our house...but now I can go and check on a Radon Map to see if my house or anywhere within my vicinity is affected...fortunately it's not


Well, idk where you live but Radon Gas is everywhere in the UK as well as I look on the map of the UK.  Radon is only a problem if it is above 4.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes I realise that "Meth' is a drug a vicious drug that destroys everyones' looks aside from anything else..
> 
> How are ya feelin' ..have you managed to eat today ?


Yup, I eat and am still alive.  He, the expert pancake maker, took 20 minutes to make me a pancake, it takes 5, and he burnt it.  I threw it away and made my own.  I did a small TV dinner for lunch, and had him get us a steak for dinner.  

Since the doctors want me to eat a lot of protein.  He brought me a HUGE steak, being a jerk of course, because I could never digest that much meat even when well.  Ate a little.  Tomorrow I’ll just make eggs and cheese for dinner for me.

He likes to bully even more when I am I unwell.  The low dose pain pill I am taking is enough to let me stand and cook a little so it should be fine.  My leg is very stiff and sore and it would be nice if he would cook but he won’t so there it is.  He’s tried to engage me in three arguments today and I refuse.  I am just sleeping while watching tv a lot, trying to walk five minutes every hour, and trying to get him do some stuff that needs to be done.  Which is why he took the time off.


----------



## hollydolly

When I put my address into this map it shows one road.. 3 miles from me which has radon.....

https://www.properteco.co.uk/what-to-do-if-youre-buying-a-house-in-a-radon-affected-area/


----------



## dobielvr

Went to the dentist today.  I'm getting a new updated partial.  My mouth has changed so much, I only need 2 teeth instead of the original 3.

Anyway, he scanned it all on the computer!  he had a instrument that sounded like a geiger counter, or what ever it's called.  Placed it in my mouth and took pics of my whole mouth.  It was pretty cool.

I get 10% off my bill for a senior discount, so I loved that.  Back in a couple of weeks to collect.


----------



## Furryanimal

going abroad....England! For  in Bristol this this evening.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> When I put my address into this map it shows one road.. 3 miles from me which has radon.....
> 
> https://www.properteco.co.uk/what-to-do-if-youre-buying-a-house-in-a-radon-affected-area/


It’s really no big deal, IMO.  Radon is in the air, like a lot of stuff, it becomes “bad” at center levels.  But I think it’s just a other thing to spook people and if it’s high in a house, they install a cleaner, then np.

Radon became a big deal when an out of state builder came in and started putting the cleaners in all their houses without testing to see if the land even had radon.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Went to the dentist today.  I'm getting a new updated partial.  My mouth has changed so much, I only need 2 teeth instead of the original 3.
> 
> Anyway, he scanned it all on the computer!  he had a instrument that sounded like a geiger counter, or what ever it's called.  Placed it in my mouth and took pics of my whole mouth.  It was pretty cool.
> 
> I get 10% off my bill for a senior discount, so I loved that.  Back in a couple of weeks to collect.


When I get our house money, I am getting teeth!


----------



## Aneeda72

Finally got my husband to help me get in and out of bed.  It’s so very painful getting up and down.  At first he wanted to do it “his way”, after a lot of yelling finally got it done “my way” which is much less painful.  Your legs have to be kept together as much as possible to avoid extreme pain.

I gained 9 pounds in water weight overnight and am started to shed that due to medication.  My legs are starting to look like legs and not tree trunks.

Had to force the fitbit on my ankle yesterday and could only buckle one spot, usually I can buckle 5 or 6.  But this morning I can tell I have an a ankle.


----------



## katlupe

Doing a load of laundry this morning. I have started doing only one load at a time. Smaller loads. That way it is not so hard on me. While I am downstairs, I will start doing some work on my storage locker. After that I can start a box of things to be donated.


----------



## fmdog44

Satellite signal went out spent a half hour troubleshooting before calling it in. Tech will arrive tomorrow with new box, no charge.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Road trip to Sam's!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Not really sure.

Hubs has today off.. and we were going out for lunch.. but it's racing towards 2pm.. and he's still out doing the  gardening before the rains come tomorrow,   and it looks grim and dull out there today... so we may not go out after all..


----------



## dobielvr

Ken N Tx said:


> Road trip to Sam's!!!


Do you prefer Sam's over Costco?

You do mean Sam's Club, right? lol

My neighbor prefers Sam's Club, as he thinks Costco is over rated and too crowded.


----------



## Pappy

We don’t have a Costco’s yet, but we do have a Sams. However, we are going to BJs as we need to stock up on paper goods and Kcups. Oh, and gas for the car.


----------



## StarSong

Seeing one of my sons and his wife for lunch today.  Also dropping off some donations to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Jules

Out for lunch with my husband.  We have heat warnings that aren’t really happening yet.  Sat on the patio.  Best of all, there was so much food, I have the basis for dinner tomorrow.  Think I’ll ask a forum question about this.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, since we are sharing, I finally went potty-


----------



## Aneeda72

Another tip, last year I wore my regular undies and had to cut the elastic around the leg, but it was still super painful and too tight which I think added to the infection I got in the cut as they rubbed. This year, by mistake, the nurse gave me attends to wear.   Course it’s the knee patients that gets these, not the hip patients.

Anyway, so comfortable on the incision, , and I am going to wear them till the incision heals.  Sent husband to buy some more, I do not think the one pair will last 6 weeks.  .


----------



## Pecos

I had breakfast with my guys this morning. Discussed a wide range of topics and despite our dedicated effort, we did not solve a single one. ... but the bacon was good.
This afternoon my wife and I both got haircuts, and we look, ..... well old, gray and happy.
Tonight she is fixing roasted Japanese Salmon, and the aroma is wonderful.


----------



## JonDouglas

Went for a 150 mile adventure ride, getting back around 2 PM and eating a small plate of chicken salad and cottage cheese.  Then went to work doing the prep work for some ham, bean, bacon and onion soup, shown below.







The soup just needed a little more chicken broth.  Ate  hearty bowl of the soup, did the dishes, fed the critters and am posting in the various forums.


----------



## Pappy

JonDouglas said:


> Went for a 150 mile adventure ride, getting back around 2 PM and eating a small plate of chicken salad and cottage cheese.  Then went to work doing the prep work for some ham, bean, bacon and onion soup, shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soup just needed a little more chicken broth.  Ate  hearty bowl of the soup, did the dishes, fed the critters and am posting in the various forums.


OMG…that looks so good. Love beans, any kinds of beans. Enjoy Jon.


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 5:30 but was able to go back to sleep woke up at 6:40
My early walk was  in our community garden doing 3 loops around the garden circle after I had watered the plants
My plans today,mid morning walk. This afternoon I'll be walking over to my minister's house{3 blocks away} for a private get together with Tom,his wife Carol,their 2 sons, Doug, Ian&his wife Julie,daughter Eliza age 6.Tom is retiring  Sunday after 23 yrs as our senior pastor,been friends with him&Carol from the start. I want to thank them for everything they've done for our church&most importantly our friendship,like most  has evolved over the yrs.I've been with them for few 'family' get togethers,a favorite was being invited to their eldest son,Ian's wedding in CT in 2010.
I keep reminding myself its not every day you've had a friendship with your minister&his wife its lasted this long.We will stay in contact once/month


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to bathroom last night amd barely made it back to bed, I was going to pass out.  Same thing twice this morning .  Finally brain kicked in and I got my nighttime oxygen and put it on. Made a difference and I didn’t start to “swoon” so I will wear it for a few days.  

Just when you think it can not hurt anymore; it does.  All the anesthesia has worn off now and the pain is awful, plus it’s stiffen up a lot.  I need to walk more but can’t cause if I up any time at all, I start to pass out.  I see the doctor next week and will see what he thinks if the passing out doesn’t stop.

I am using a half of a mild pain pill, I don’t want to take the strong ones amd my knee hurts and is stiff as well.  Fortunately, I’ve lost all the water weight that I gained, according to the scale, but  both legs are still very swollen and both hurt.  Giving up trying to put the fitbit on my ankle, it’s too swollen.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to bathroom last night amd barely made it back to bed, I was going to pass out.  Same thing twice this morning .  Finally brain kicked in and I got my nighttime oxygen and put it on. Made a difference and I didn’t start to “swoon” so I will wear it for a few days.
> 
> Just when you think it can not hurt anymore; it does.  All the anesthesia has worn off now and the pain is awful, plus it’s stiffen up a lot.  I need to walk more but can’t cause if I up any time at all, I start to pass out.  I see the doctor next week and will see what he thinks if the passing out doesn’t stop.
> 
> I am using a half of a mild pain pill, I don’t want to take the strong ones amd my knee hurts and is stiff as well.  Fortunately, I’ve lost all the water weight that I gained, according to the scale, but  both legs are still very swollen and both hurt.  Giving up trying to put the fitbit on my ankle, it’s too swollen.


Aneeda, i'm feeling so bad for you.
Is there any way that you can get the care that you need and deserve.
Home care, friends, family.
Sorry for this comment.....
But......
I could kick your husband in the butt.....big time.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Aneeda, i'm feeling so bad for you.
> Is there any way that you can get the care that you need and deserve.
> Home care, friends, family.
> Sorry for this comment.....
> But......
> I could kick your husband in the butt.....big time.


I’d like to do more than kick him.  He is just playing his “games” and stands there like a dummy like he does not understand what I am asking him to do.  It’s so frustrating.  He doesn’t have to help that much, just a couple of things.

I need to grab his hand to get up and he keeps grabbing  mine and crushes my hand  and I’m afraid I’ll end up with broken fingers.  But I can’t get up on my own.  Then he’s, oh, i forgot.  . In another week and a half I should not need his help, but I can’t make stuff heal any faster.


----------



## Pecos

MickaC said:


> Aneeda, i'm feeling so bad for you.
> Is there any way that you can get the care that you need and deserve.
> Home care, friends, family.
> Sorry for this comment.....
> But......
> I could kick your husband in the butt.....big time.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to bathroom last night amd barely made it back to bed, I was going to pass out.  Same thing twice this morning .  Finally brain kicked in and I got my nighttime oxygen and put it on. Made a difference and I didn’t start to “swoon” so I will wear it for a few days.
> 
> Just when you think it can not hurt anymore; it does.  All the anesthesia has worn off now and the pain is awful, plus it’s stiffen up a lot.  I need to walk more but can’t cause if I up any time at all, I start to pass out.  I see the doctor next week and will see what he thinks if the passing out doesn’t stop.
> 
> I am using a half of a mild pain pill, I don’t want to take the strong ones amd my knee hurts and is stiff as well.  Fortunately, I’ve lost all the water weight that I gained, according to the scale, but  both legs are still very swollen and both hurt.  Giving up trying to put the fitbit on my ankle, it’s too swollen.


Those pain pills, all of them, make me get constipated so I always wind up drinking a lot of prune juice. I am not particularly happy about that part of pain management either.
I hope that you get beyond this quickly.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today, my wife and I are off to a funeral, an exceptional funeral. One of our beloved friends passed away a couple of weeks ago, he had just turned eighty. Covid restrictions had caused the funeral delay but now it's deemed safe to celebrate the life of our departed friend.

Yesterday, his immediate family held a secular service for him, that being his request. Today most of his friends are gathering in his local watering hole.

Our deceased friend will have the place of honour, his wicker casket is to be placed on a couple of trestles, with a glass of merlot, placed on top, 

And at his request, we are going to have a jolly.

Au revoir Brian, a bon viveur who will be missed but not forgotten.
Get the venue ready Brian, we are all knocking on a bit, look forward to partying with you again.


----------



## Aneeda72

Nothing, not feeling well at all.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aneeda72 said:


> Nothing, not feeling well at all


Aneeda,sending a feel better hug Sue


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Nothing, not feeling well at all.


Hope this passes soon and you are feeling better.


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again birdies woke me at 5,but was able to go back to sleep for an hr
As I left on my early morning walk at 6:30,light rain/ a slight breeze but muggy 72
This morning my niece/god daughter,Katie and her boyfriend Zach will be dropping by for a visit.They are staying at Zach's parents house in Williamsville,NY{burb of Buffalo} they drove from NYC yesterday,will go back tomorrow.I've never met Zach in person just via Zoom
I plan to take them to lunch at Paneras which is 2 blocks from my apt building
I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> Once again birdies woke me at 5,but was able to go back to sleep for an hr
> As I left on my early morning walk at 6:30,light rain/ a slight breeze but muggy 72
> This morning my niece/god daughter,Katie and her boyfriend Zach will be dropping by for a visit.They are staying at Zach's parents house in Williamsville,NY{burb of Buffalo} they drove from NYC yesterday,will go back tomorrow.I've never met Zach in person just via Zoom
> *I plan to take them to lunch at Paneras which is 2 blocks from my apt building*
> I'm looking forward to seeing them


When out of town to see a hospitalized friend recently, hubby and I went to Panera Bread for lunch - it was the first time either of us had been to that chain restaurant/bakery.  Very impressive.  Delicious food, reasonable prices, clean and spacious dining area, and courteous, helpful employees.  In fact, we returned the following morning for breakfast.  

When we came back home and I needed to buy bagels for our gathering last weekend, I ordered them from the Panera that's not too far from where we live.  

All positive experiences.


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> Yesterday, his immediate family held a secular service for him, that being his request.


Your comment has inspired me to start a thread about secular sendoffs.  If you'd go there and describe the sendoff your friend received I'd be very grateful.   
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/secular-end-of-life-sendoffs.61374/


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> When out of town to see a hospitalized friend recently, hubby and I went to Panera Bread for lunch - it was the first time either of us had been to that chain restaurant/bakery.  Very impressive.  Delicious food, reasonable prices, clean and spacious dining area, and courteous, helpful employees.  In fact, we returned the following morning for breakfast.
> 
> When we came back home and I needed to buy bagels for our gathering last weekend, I ordered them from the Panera that's not too far from where we live.
> 
> All positive experiences.


I want a bagel


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to bathroom last night amd barely made it back to bed, I was going to pass out.  Same thing twice this morning .  Finally brain kicked in and I got my nighttime oxygen and put it on. Made a difference and I didn’t start to “swoon” so I will wear it for a few days.
> 
> Just when you think it can not hurt anymore; it does.  All the anesthesia has worn off now and the pain is awful, plus it’s stiffen up a lot.  I need to walk more but can’t cause if I up any time at all, I start to pass out.  I see the doctor next week and will see what he thinks if the passing out doesn’t stop.
> 
> I am using a half of a mild pain pill, I don’t want to take the strong ones amd my knee hurts and is stiff as well.  Fortunately, I’ve lost all the water weight that I gained, according to the scale, but  both legs are still very swollen and both hurt.  Giving up trying to put the fitbit on my ankle, it’s too swollen.


Why not just take a strong painkiller?>...Just to get you over the worst of the pain for now...


----------



## Aneeda72

Still feel awful, have not been sleeping, no one to whine at that cares, , I am full of self pity.  Called to tell mother I had my surgery and my brother does not know where she is, stupid man.  Called again yesterday and he still had not heard from her.  

Apparently her apartment was too hot so she left it and to get cooler, but he does not know where she went.  I’ll try calling her again today, but it’s even hotter there today.  She is probably sitting in a hotel somewhere, but you never know.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Why not just take a strong painkiller?>...Just to get you over the worst of the pain for now...


Because they make me throw up and since I am diabetic I NEED to eat or I have another set of issues.  I keep ice on the leg, and walk a little, but it’s really stiff.  He moved where he did the incision and I think it’s a better place in terms of the cut, but I think it made the leg a lot more painful.

I am really pale, I know this because husband said “you are really pale”.  , and he never notices anything.  Also been clammy and sweaty which I wasn’t before.  But every surgery is different.  Oh, well, see the doctor soon and I should be on the upswing in another week.


----------



## dobielvr

I'm doing some watering today....it's my watering day of the week.  I get 3 for now, since it's summer.
Front yard, back yard.  Still not done.  Breaking for my breakfast/lunch now.

Hosed down my deck outside my bedroom, and the window and all the leaves that had accumilated  (sp?) there.


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Your comment has inspired me to start a thread about secular sendoffs.  If you'd go there and describe the sendoff your friend received I'd be very grateful.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/secular-end-of-life-sendoffs.61374/


All done, as requested. I do hope it gives you much inspiration.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Sitting in the truck
waiting for my lady to buy out the dollar store

and

evidently..... taking arbitrary phone shots

of my.......arm?

 \

now don't tell me I've got nothin' to do


----------



## grahamg

Gary O' said:


> What are you doing today?
> Sitting in the truck
> waiting for my lady to buy out the dollar store and
> evidently..... taking arbitrary phone shots of my.......arm?
> View attachment 171144





Gary O' said:


> \
> 
> now don't tell me I've got nothin' to do



Severe case of sunburn or pink filter employed by tv remote wielding "better half"!


----------



## Gary O'

grahamg said:


> Severe case of sunburn or pink filter employed by tv remote wielding "better half"!


*Hey.....I'm pink......okaaaay?*

(damn onion paper thin Irish skin)


----------



## moviequeen1

I went back  to sleep after the birdies woke me up at 5,got up around 6:10
My early walk at was 3 times around our garden community circle after I watered the plants. It was a bit breezy temp was 73
My long walk of the day to/from my church{6 blocks} for our 10:30 service which alas is the last one for our minister,Tom who is retiring after 23 yrs.I hope there is a good turnout considering the Buffalo Marathon is also taking place.If he get through his last sermon without getting emotional it will be a miracle.
The rest of my day,reading the paper,from 6-7pm  a church "tribute video' via zoom for  Tom&his wife,Carol,tributes from special guests,church members highlighting Tom's 23 yrs with us


----------



## Aneeda72

Having a very bad morning.  If I could have called 911, I probably would have.    But I am over that particular hump for the moment and hopefully feel better soon.


----------



## grahamg

Gary O' said:


> *Hey.....I'm pink......okaaaay?*
> 
> (damn onion paper thin Irish skin)


I'm pink enuf mi sel, (touch of Irish blood mi pa said)


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Having a very bad morning.  If I could have called 911, I probably would have.    But I am over that particular hump for the moment and hopefully feel better soon.


Yup, 911, ambulance trip, I could have died and what a waste of a new hip that would have been, will explain later as it is way past lunch and I want something to eat.  But every medical person I encountered was super nice and I was barely understandable-so sick.  Back home now.


----------



## RobinWren

Aneeda72 said:


> Having a very bad morning.  If I could have called 911, I probably would have.    But I am over that particular hump for the moment and hopefully feel better soon.


Listen to your body, if you feel that something is not right then maybe you should go to the hospital for a second opinion. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 ..  I hope you are okay now, and won't need to go to hospital again. I also hope you will get more attention from your husband now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Staying indoor mostly with the AC on because it's just too hot and humid to go outside.  Going to make a nice dinner soon.  Then maybe do some laundry--I keep putting it off!


----------



## RobinWren

I am sitting here baking, not a cake, from the heat. People move here from Ontario because the climate is so temperate, usually. it reminds me of our trips to Florida where you would see no one all day then at night the streets were packed. My poor dog starts mid afternoon wanting to go for his walk and cannot understand why we have to wait so long. I hope that we go back to normal temperatures soon.


----------



## RobinWren

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, 911, ambulance trip, I could have died and what a waste of a new hip that would have been, will explain later as it is way past lunch and I want something to eat.  But every medical person I encountered was super nice and I was barely understandable-so sick.  Back home now.


sorry, for some reason I did not see this when I posted, glad that you made that trip and your mind will be at rest.


----------



## JonDouglas

Only did one thing out of the ordinary today - made a trek to a place of incredible peace and beauty that's both happy and sad.  Will explain with pictures later when I figure out where to post them.  Got to figure out dinner now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72 ..  I hope you are okay now, and won't need to go to hospital again. I also hope you will get more attention from your husband now.


Thanks @Pinky Well, I am ok Unless I hear otherwise from my doctor.  Sent her an message when I got home.


----------



## dobielvr

Having a slow lazy Sunday.  My gardener's father came by today to give me an estimate on pruning my citrus trees.  For a good price, they need it badly.
Cleaned the kitchen.  Catching up on the computer, then back to watching some TV.

Fans are blowing from every where!  3 digits today.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post,there was a good turnout at my church for our minister's last Sun with us,he got thru his sermon.After receiving gifts  Tom gave the benediction,he asked his wife, Carol,sons Doug,Ian&his wife,Julie, 6 yr old grand daughter Eliza to step forward,we all stood and applauded as he starting hugging them.This is when Tom got emotional
Outside there was line forming to stop by thank Tom&Carol.I already did it privately at their house on Fri.As I was talking with a church member,Eliza comes up and says'I want to show you something by the playground" which was across the way.She got on the monkey bars,slide, 45 min later we were still there as I watched&talked to her.Julie&Ian both thanked me for being with her. Everybody else had left,just Tom&family .As I gave them one more hug ,Eliza once again wrapped her arms around my legs. When I got home around 2:30 i was pooped,crashed into my recliner for the rest of this day


----------



## Jules

Triple digits Fahrenheit today. (39C)  We rarely get this and definitely not in June.  Sitting with all the blinds closed and AC blowing. No walks today.  No end of this in sight.


----------



## Aneeda72

Finally heard from my mother and not, of course, from my brother. Mother has been in the hospital due to the extreme heat in Seattle (and everywhere), and she is fine as far as I know. that’s all I could get out of her. I do not have a phone number for her. Will try my uncooperative brother. He and my husband should have married each other. 

Got hold of brother, yup, she is in the hospital for heat related issues.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going to stay in and cool in the air conditioning. Not doing anything that I have exert myself too much. The heat does me in and since moving here it has not been such an issue.


----------



## hollydolly

We're having such weird weather..it's dull, gloomy, damp, after a night of thunderstorms and rain, and only 68 F... incredible in June in this part of the UK ...however, oddly I don't mind it...

I'm not going anywhere today.. just been doing some usual chores.. back is hurting ( not unusual ) so I only vac'ed the livingroom , Hall and kitchen,... couldn't have managed the stairs.. ..but otherwise, all is well, and my Daughter started her new career today  back in the UK .. ( she's been doing some part-time work since arriving back in December while applying for jobs that suit her skills)..


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> We're having such weird weather..it's dull, gloomy, damp, after a night of thunderstorms and rain, and only 68 F... incredible in June in this part of the UK ...however, oddly I don't mind it...
> 
> I'm not going anywhere today.. just been doing some usual chores.. back is hurting ( not unusual ) so I only vac'ed the livingroom , Hall and kitchen,... couldn't have managed the stairs.. ..but otherwise, all is well, and my Daughter started her new career today  back in the UK .. ( she's been doing some part-time work since arriving back in December while applying for jobs that suit her skills)..


Holly, did your daughter use to live in Spain,when did she return to U.K. does she live near you? Sue


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> We're having such weird weather..it's dull, gloomy, damp, after a night of thunderstorms and rain, and only 68 F... incredible in June in this part of the UK ...however, oddly I don't mind it...
> 
> I'm not going anywhere today.. just been doing some usual chores.. back is hurting ( not unusual ) so I only vac'ed the livingroom , Hall and kitchen,... couldn't have managed the stairs.. ..but otherwise, all is well, and my Daughter started her new career today  back in the UK .. ( she's been doing some part-time work since arriving back in December while applying for jobs that suit her skills)..


Funny you should mention vacuuming.  Yesterday at the hospital the nurse, in a passing conversation, told my husband with my spinal issues I should NEVER vacuum.  . I immediately agreed.  

I am sorry your back hurts today, according to MY nurses’ medical advice, , you should never vacuum either.  I am feeling a great deal better today and actually got 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep.  The most I’ve slept since surgery.  Clearly I was not taking enough prednisone or pain meds.  All corrected now.


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> Holly, did your daughter use to live in Spain,when did she return to U.K. does she live near you? Sue


 Hi Sue.. she lived and had her own business in Spain for the last 11 years. She sold her business and home in November , and arrived back in the UK just before Christmas.... She lives and hour and a half north of me now.. after taking a  temporary rental  for 2 months 10 minutes away ..., 

Vacancies as you can imagine during this pandemic and lockdown were few and far between  and in her mid 40's she was absolutely resolute that she had to get work very quickly in her own field, and applied for over 100 positions, mostly none were paying the money she was used to earning even 12 years ago before she left the UK, but finally she got an offer which suited her, and then that same week she got 2 more offers...


----------



## moviequeen1

After an emotional weekend  with a visit from my niece/goddaughter,Katie,her boyfriend Zach on Sat,final Sun with our retiring minister,Tom I'm trying to get back in the swing of things
When I woke up at 5 it was still humid with a breeze,went back to sleep for an hr
My early walk at 6:20,walked 3 times around garden circle after I watered the plants/flowers
This morning,my weekly calling of Canopy of Neighbors members,today I'm calling a member who has been added to my list. I'll probably go for a walk afterwards before it gets too hot.I may go sit in the community garden after lunch,otherwise,read my book,after dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle,ck what's interesting to watch on TV tonight


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Funny you should mention vacuuming.  Yesterday at the hospital the nurse, in a passing conversation, told my husband with my spinal issues I should NEVER vacuum.  . I immediately agreed.
> 
> I am sorry your back hurts today, according to MY nurses’ medical advice, , you should never vacuum either.  I am feeling a great deal better today and actually got 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep.  The most I’ve slept since surgery.  Clearly I was not taking enough prednisone or pain meds.  All corrected now.


I can't take prednisone it makes me act like someone possessed, ... plus it add pounds like there's no tomorrow...

I know I shouldn't Vac.. I have several herniated discs.. and it hurts like heck to vac which is why I wash my kitchen/hall and bathrooms floors on my hands and knees .. but hubs works 12 hour days.. when he's  got a day off he'll hoover the stairs for me, but otherwise there's no-one else to do it...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I can't take prednisone it makes me act like someone possessed, ... plus it add pounds like there's no tomorrow...
> 
> I know I shouldn't Vac.. I have several herniated discs.. and it hurts like heck to vac which is why I wash my kitchen/hall and bathrooms floors on my hands and knees .. but hubs works 12 hour days.. when he's  got a day off he'll hoover the stairs for me, but otherwise there's no-one else to do it...


My husband works 6 hour shift from home so he should vac, he can vac, but he rarely vacs.  . Yup, prednisone is a tough med.  Its  nearly impossible to loose weight while taking it which is why my doctor is so concerned because I have now lost 33 pounds.

I am riding the weight loss wave .  I could loose another 17 pounds and I will be at the same weight I was at twenty, and it will be a “normal” weight-not too big, not too little, a just right weight for me.  Just riding the curve @hollydolly just riding the curve.


----------



## Chet

Doing very little today, outside anyway. It's hot and humid today as yesterday and into tomorrow as well.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday grandson came  for supper.Nothing  special; cheeseburgers w/caramelized onions, curly fries, broccoli and salad. Ice cream cone.

Had a good visit; watched a YT vid about snake handling religion in the south, omg! That blew his mind!
Scorcher today.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I can't take prednisone it makes me act like someone possessed, ... plus it add pounds like there's no tomorrow...
> 
> I know I shouldn't Vac.. I have several herniated discs.. and it hurts like heck to vac which is why I wash my kitchen/hall and bathrooms floors on my hands and knees .. but hubs works 12 hour days.. when he's  got a day off he'll hoover the stairs for me, but otherwise there's no-one else to do it...


What about a Roomba or similar robot?  It won't do the stairs but should be good enough for the rest of the house.  Better that than being in pain.


----------



## StarSong

My husband is scheduled to get an epidural steroid injection in his back today and (doctor's orders) he needs to be driven there.  
I'll bring the dog, whose separation anxiety got so much worse during the pandemic stay-at-home period, my tablet with library ebooks, and a bottle of ice water. 

Hoping this will help reduce his back pain and lower his gabapentin dosage.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> My husband is scheduled to get an epidural steroid injection in his back today and (doctor's orders) he needs to be driven there.
> I'll bring the dog, whose separation anxiety got so much worse during the pandemic stay-at-home period, my tablet with library ebooks, and a bottle of ice water.
> 
> Hoping this will help reduce his back pain and lower his gabapentin dosage.


I have gotten epidural steroid spinal injections for years and I find they help a great deal with the pain, unless the doctor “misses“, but my doctor has only missed once.  I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## RobinWren

more of the same today, dog park was full by 7am. I am so used to being outside even during covid that I feel claustrophobic, windows closed, curtains drawn. making sure the birds have fresh water, it gets hot so quickly. I have not seen any hummingbirds for the last few days.


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> more of the same today, dog park was full by 7am. I am so used to being outside even during covid that I feel claustrophobic, windows closed, curtains drawn. making sure the birds have fresh water, *it gets hot so quickly. *I have not seen any hummingbirds for the last few days.


Where do you live @RobinWren ?


----------



## Aneeda72

Husband finally dug my colors and a color book out for me.  I am coloring


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Husband finally dug my colors and a color book out for me.  I am coloring


The PK's must be working which is good news...


----------



## JonDouglas

When the mortal coil gets you, go flying and that's what I did this morning., The particular mortal coil (i.e., _mortal coil_ = a poetic phrase for life's gotchas) was an ignition coil on the GS motorcycle that bit the dust, making the GS very difficult to ride (i.e.., runs rough, backfires, engine races, won't idle and wants to kill you, etc. ) Add in the return of the 100°-in-the-shade weather and you've a decent reason to not ride something with no AC that doesn't like you.  So it was gas the car, run errands and drive to a nearby park to get some aerial pictures of a Revolutionary War farmstead that was across the street.






The flight was followed up by heading home, making some pasta salad for lunch with two crab cakes (I love crab cakes) and an afternoon of shop work, reading and photo editing.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching Wimbledon


----------



## StarSong

My sweetie's epidural went uneventfully, which is exactly as we'd hoped.  Now he needs to take it easy for a couple of days.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> The PK's must be working which is good news...


PK?  I can’t figure out what you mean.  But my husband just got a sandwich thrown into his face and a screaming wife as he tried, again, to be a complete jerk, and again, tried to play Mr I have no ideal what you are talking about and I am right no matter what you are talking about.

Well, he is rightly covered in a ham sandwich.

I am in too much pain and too tired and too  and just too, too frustrated with everyone to put  up with his endless continuous mean spirited behaviors towards me.

So there you go, have another sandwich, sweetie.


----------



## hollydolly

PK=Painkillers...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> PK=Painkillers...


Well, then, probably not working in the way you meant


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Not necessarily what I'm doing

It's what I did

ran over a pigeon this morn

Never saw the bird
There was a_ 'crunch'_
Wife sez *'YOU SMASHED A DOVE!...GUTS ARE EVERYWHERE!*

Told her a pigeon should leave jay walking to the jays.....

She didn't find much humor in that

In other news, we picked and ate our first tomatoes this season

What a difference in taste

M-M-M-M-M

Most the afternoon in the kiddie pool
I really need to hook up the big screen out there
This townie stuff is incredible


----------



## mellowyellow

Today, Sydney is in lockdown for two weeks, with terrible consequences if you dare to break the rules. The kids are on 2 weeks holiday and there is nowhere to go, everything is shut, even the movies.   We are way behind in vaccination numbers and my second jab isn't until September. Toilet paper shelves are empty again - people are insanely hoarding, the latest Delta variant is slowly spreading through the states and I wonder if this restricted way of life will ever end.


----------



## Jules

RobinWren said:


> I am so used to being outside even during covid that I feel claustrophobic, windows closed, curtains drawn.


Me too.  



Gary O' said:


> we picked and ate our first tomatoes this season
> 
> What a *difference in taste*


That’s the truth.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

The day here is almost over and it is so hot in New Jersey. It is suppose to be like this for the next couple of days. 
I must have filled the bird bath over 10 times today, the Robins are the ones that can really splash it all out. Sometimes they just sit and absorb the water like a sponge.

My sugar snap peas are not liking this at all. I'll probably go out tomorrow and pick most of them. Better to keep them in the refrigerator rather than let them get tough on the vines.

My tomatoes are all in blossom but it will be awhile before we get tomatoes.
I remember back in the 50s having tomatoes on the 4th of July. 
Weather patterns have changed a great deal in the past several years.


----------



## Aneeda72

mellowyellow said:


> Today, Sydney is in lockdown for two weeks, with terrible consequences if you dare to break the rules. The kids are on 2 weeks holiday and there is nowhere to go, everything is shut, even the movies.   We are way behind in vaccination numbers and my second jab isn't until September. Toilet paper shelves are empty again - people are insanely hoarding, the latest Delta variant is slowly spreading through the states and I wonder if this restricted way of life will ever end.


Which is why I have a nice supply of TP, and it stays safe, sound, and warm.  . Husband says why are we buying TP when we have some? . Cause God can give and God can take away.
I mourn the shortage of TP.  I have learned that hoarding is only bad in the use of pronouns.  As in “they are hoarding TP”-bad.  As in “I have/am hoarding TP”-good.  

As for Delta, it’s here as well.  This way of life will probably not end for our generation.  We just have to, as usual, do the best we can.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The day here is almost over and it is so hot in New Jersey. It is suppose to be like this for the next couple of days.
> I must have filled the bird bath over 10 times today, the Robins are the ones that can really splash it all out. Sometimes they just sit and absorb the water like a sponge.
> 
> My sugar snap peas are not liking this at all. I'll probably go out tomorrow and pick most of them. Better to keep them in the refrigerator rather than let them get tough on the vines.
> 
> My tomatoes are all in blossom but it will be awhile before we get tomatoes.
> I remember back in the 50s having tomatoes on the 4th of July.
> Weather patterns have changed a great deal in the past several years.


We have been eating a few tomatoes for a couple weeks.  We have yellow squash overflowing, some zucchini, and I shall miss my crop of other stuff, but it will ripen after house is sold.  Oh, been eating broccolini as well.  Planted far too much but never had it before.

Broccolini is supposed to be sweeter than broccoli rob )?) but I’ve never had either before so Idk.  It does taste a bit bitter to me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Awake wishing is was asleep.  Doctors appointment this morning to try and decide what happened on Sunday . Doctors appointment Thursday to check incision which is fine. Amd the cardiologist decided at least he doesn’t need to see me. .

Waiting 5 more minutes till I can take a pain pill, then waiting till it kicks in so I can make it to the bathroom. Maybe my depend will get a dosing


----------



## Pappy

Semi annual doctors visit today. Mine is 2 pm and my wife is 2:15. We go together and have for years. This way if I miss something, my spouse is there to back me up. I’m sure there is a coffee stop somewhere in there too.


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> In other news, we picked and ate our first tomatoes this season
> 
> What a difference in taste
> 
> M-M-M-M-M


We've started harvesting a few each day, too.  So much better than store-bought tomatoes.


----------



## StarSong

mellowyellow said:


> Today, Sydney is in lockdown for two weeks, with terrible consequences if you dare to break the rules. The kids are on 2 weeks holiday and there is nowhere to go, everything is shut, even the movies.   We are way behind in vaccination numbers and my second jab isn't until September. Toilet paper shelves are empty again - people are insanely hoarding, the latest Delta variant is slowly spreading through the states and I wonder if this restricted way of life will ever end.


I understand.  Movies were closed here for a year.  Park playgrounds were closed for months.     

People in our neighborhood did things like put teddy bears, signs and other goodies in our windows for children to spot as they walked or biked past. We'd change them up every few days. Lots of chalked messages and artwork on driveways, hopscotch boards drawn on sidewalks, etc.

Kids find ways to entertain themselves when adults get out of their way and stop orchestrating their lives so closely.

That said, I'm truly sorry for what you're going through. It's not fun to deal with the Covid restrictions and shortages.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> PK?  I can’t figure out what you mean.  But my husband just got a sandwich thrown into his face and a screaming wife as he tried, again, to be a complete jerk, and again, tried to play Mr I have no ideal what you are talking about and I am right no matter what you are talking about.
> 
> Well, he is rightly covered in a ham sandwich.
> 
> I am in too much pain and too tired and too  and just too, too frustrated with everyone to put  up with his endless continuous mean spirited behaviors towards me.
> 
> So there you go, have another sandwich, sweetie.


I'm so sorry that you and your husband have such a difficult, unsupportive marriage.  It must be hell for both of you.  Unless things change it's hard to imagine the increased misery and pressure you'll both feel when you downsize from your house to an apartment in a few weeks.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today upper denture plate adjusted @ 11:30 
6:00 pm scuba diving training. SDI eLearning for Dry Suit and Nitrox computer certification. Ongoing, part-time employment opportunity-job search.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Today I am preparing for a Doctor's appointment this afternoon. Of course, that's all I seem to do anymore. I am supposed to get a cortisone injection in my hip. I hope it helps. I have 2 other Doctor's appts this week.No one told me getting old would be so much fun. But my husband says it beats the alternative.*


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> *Today I am preparing for a Doctor's appointment this afternoon. Of course, that's all I seem to do anymore. I am supposed to get a cortisone injection in my hip. I hope it helps. I have 2 other Doctor's appts this week.No one told me getting old would be so much fun. But my husband says it beats the alternative.*



My husband had an epidural injection yesterday and feels dramatically better today.  I hope it goes just as well for you, Sassy.


----------



## Buckeye

It's Tuesday and my plan is to do absolutely nothing.  Zip. Nada. Bupkis.

Just hope I can get done.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I decided to bake a cake on the hottest day of the year. 
That must be proof that my brain cells are diminishing. lol

Actually I made the cake for the 4th of July. I like to get as much as I can done beforehand. 
My motto is. "if I can't freeze it, I don't make it.
I'm making a Boston Cream pie so all I have to do is make the filling and the glaze for the top the day before.

I've even made the hamburgers on the grill yesterday. I put a little beef broth on top so they don't dry out and they are tucked away in the freezer.
When I grill I don't ask how they want it. The way it comes off the grill is how you get it, Take it or leave it. 
I'm not a grill person and hate to grill and then sit at the table smelling like a smokehouse.

I will still have to make salads and deviled eggs the day before.

We haven't had company since Covid started and I'm looking forward to having humans in my home again. It will only be my cousin and his wife but I haven't seen them in over a year.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I'm so sorry that you and your husband have such a difficult, unsupportive marriage.  It must be hell for both of you.  Unless things change it's hard to imagine the increased misery and pressure you'll both feel when you downsize from your house to an apartment in a few weeks.


Yes, I agree, it’s hell for both of us.  But he has support, I do not.

The difference is I keep trying to make it not hell, but he finds hell comfortable.  I keep trying to get him to stop withdrawing and engage in life, and he just wants to withdraw.  He weights 360 pounds, I keep trying to get him to loose weight.  But I am not his mother and I am done.

In the apartment he will have even more of a choice to withdraw completely and have me as a back up caretaker involved only when absolutely needed, as in when I had a choice to get him to the hospital to save his life or let him stay home and die.  I took him to the ER against his will.  When, on Sunday, he had the same choice for me, he refused to call 911 for me.  In fact, last week when I said to him that he would not have saved me, he replied no he would not; and he did not.  He would have let me die Sunday and I would have.  Google Addison’s crisis.  All the doctors confirmed that was the issue I had on Sunday.

He can choose to engage more fully in life or not.  I have made my choice.

I am going to realize I can’t count on him for anything and build myself a support system, and a better life for me.   I am done with our lives as they are now.  His bedroom is at the end of the hall, it is really big master and holds all the things he loves-himself and his stuff.  It has the master bigger bath so all the necessary things needed by a man his size.  The hall leads to the kitchen, his favorite place.  He will be all set and self isolate as much as he wants.

I will go for my walks, engage with the neighbors and massive amounts of children and dogs, walk in the pool once my hip heals, and engage with the teenagers there who tend to like attention from old folks.  I will have interactions when I want them with a large variety of people.  I will use the treadmill at the gym.  I will end my isolation.  I will watch tv, color, and play my computer game as I choose.  I have a small second bedroom, and I like small rooms.  I have the second bathroom for me.  In other words, I will give myself a restart for the beginning of rest of my life. 

I refuse to let him control or abuse me in any way anymore.  It will take time to achieve the changes and a lot of work on my part, but I am committed.  I will get a new little tiny dog that I won’t need help caring for.  And I will help him when necessary as we are married in the Catholic Church.

He can choose to come along on my new journey or not.  I have a plan and I am putting it in motion.  All the fights,bickering, useless back and forth crap will eventually end as we will interact less and less unless he changes cause I AM changing.  I will become a better person (although I am not all that bad now   ). 

He comes along or gets left behind in the hell of his choice.  And the choice is his.  I have really thought this through folks, helpful suggestions accepted; please keep your negativity to yourselves-not referring to you @StarSong but as you know, some people can be real downers.

Anyway, it was Addison‘s crisis, I could have died very fast, and you just do not get that many do overs.  I am taking advantage of mine.

And this starts-TODAY


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> My husband had an epidural injection yesterday and feels dramatically better today.  I hope it goes just as well for you, Sassy.


I don't find pain relief so fast after a cortisone injection in my back.

 I get numbed up, and for the first 36 hours  until the numbness has worn off completely I'm on cloud 9, no pain at all.. like being reborn .. and then Wham!!.. the pain comes back worse than before and lasts about 2 weeks, until it wears off gradually, and I'm fine again and the cortisone is working .. for about a year or 2.... ..but since my last one the Doc says there just no point in giving continual , albeit several years apart.. Cortisone shots, because they ultimately don't work.. 

Hopefully your S/O will be pain free for a long time after this recent one...


----------



## Llynn

Waiting for the air conditioning repair man person.


----------



## JonDouglas

Spent the morning doing computer work and plotting a recipe and the prep for a variation on a tavern roast.   Then I went to the market to puck up a few ingredients and a roast beef sandwich for lunch since there was nothing in rotation (and I was out of crab cakes).  Did some historical research this afternoon, followed by tonight's meal prep that's now in the pot just waiting for me to start it up.  After I fire up the pot, it'll be time to feed the critters, water the plants, do a little shop work and then put dinner on.


----------



## Della

Aneeda72 said:


> When, on Sunday, he had the same choice for me, he refused to call 911 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will go for my walks, engage with the neighbors and massive amounts of children and dogs, walk in the pool once my hip heals, and engage with the teenagers there who tend to like attention from old folks.  I will have interactions when I want them with a large variety of people.  I will use the treadmill at the gym.  I will end my isolation.  I will watch tv, color, and play my computer game as I choose.  I have a small second bedroom, and I like small rooms.  I have the second bathroom for me.  In other words, I will give myself a restart for the beginning of rest of my life.


Wow, Aneeda, I'm so sorry to read all the sad parts of this.
Since I've started posting here, I've been so impressed with what a nice person you are. 

 I'm sure you will have many good friends and good times with your new life. I'm especially looking forward to the new little dog for you.  My mini-dachshund makes my life so much fun.  She and my jigsaw puzzles (+radio) keep me happy many afternoons.

P.S.  Tell Mr. Selfish that he has a legal "duty of care" to call 911 for you.  I've heard jail food isn't that great.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night  went to bed at 10:30 with the fan on in my bedroom,sleepy from the heat/humidty
This morning I woke up at 5:45,couldn't get back to sleep, took my early morning walk at 6:10,was 73  with slight breeze. I watered the plants in our community garden
I didn't have much in refrigerator/freezer, I walked to/from{6 blocks} grocery store,Price Right at 8:30, when it wasn't so hot/humid,was back within a hr 
I briefly sat outside in the garden in the back in the shade with 3 other residents.There was a nice breeze,will be happy when the rain comes,cooler temps


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I agree, it’s hell for both of us.  But he has support, I do not.
> 
> The difference is I keep trying to make it not hell, but he finds hell comfortable.  I keep trying to get him to stop withdrawing and engage in life, and he just wants to withdraw.  He weights 360 pounds, I keep trying to get him to loose weight.  But I am not his mother and I am done.
> 
> In the apartment he will have even more of a choice to withdraw completely and have me as a back up caretaker involved only when absolutely needed, as in when I had a choice to get him to the hospital to save his life or let him stay home and die.  I took him to the ER against his will.  When, on Sunday, he had the same choice for me, he refused to call 911 for me.  In fact, last week when I said to him that he would not have saved me, he replied no he would not; and he did not.  He would have let me die Sunday and I would have.  Google Addison’s crisis.  All the doctors confirmed that was the issue I had on Sunday.
> 
> He can choose to engage more fully in life or not.  I have made my choice.
> 
> I am going to realize I can’t count on him for anything and build myself a support system, and a better life for me.   I am done with our lives as they are now.  His bedroom is at the end of the hall, it is really big master and holds all the things he loves-himself and his stuff.  It has the master bigger bath so all the necessary things needed by a man his size.  The hall leads to the kitchen, his favorite place.  He will be all set and self isolate as much as he wants.
> 
> I will go for my walks, engage with the neighbors and massive amounts of children and dogs, walk in the pool once my hip heals, and engage with the teenagers there who tend to like attention from old folks.  I will have interactions when I want them with a large variety of people.  I will use the treadmill at the gym.  I will end my isolation.  I will watch tv, color, and play my computer game as I choose.  I have a small second bedroom, and I like small rooms.  I have the second bathroom for me.  In other words, I will give myself a restart for the beginning of rest of my life.
> 
> I refuse to let him control or abuse me in any way anymore.  It will take time to achieve the changes and a lot of work on my part, but I am committed.  I will get a new little tiny dog that I won’t need help caring for.  And I will help him when necessary as we are married in the Catholic Church.
> 
> He can choose to come along on my new journey or not.  I have a plan and I am putting it in motion.  All the fights,bickering, useless back and forth crap will eventually end as we will interact less and less unless he changes cause I AM changing.  I will become a better person (although I am not all that bad now   ).
> 
> He comes along or gets left behind in the hell of his choice.  And the choice is his.  I have really thought this through folks, helpful suggestions accepted; please keep your negativity to yourselves-not referring to you @StarSong but as you know, some people can be real downers.
> 
> Anyway, it was Addison‘s crisis, I could have died very fast, and you just do not get that many do overs.  I am taking advantage of mine.
> 
> And this starts-TODAY


Aneeda

I probably echo the thoughts of many people when I say that I am glad to see you take definitive action.

Pecos


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Jules

Pecos said:


> Aneeda
> 
> I probably echo the thoughts of many people when I say that I am glad to see you take definitive action.
> 
> Pecos


Definitely what I was thinking @Aneeda72


----------



## Furryanimal

I went to the and took some photos of Cardiff Castle.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Planning on planting 3 more Knockout Roses..


----------



## Aneeda72

Ken N Tx said:


> Planning on planting 3 more Knockout Roses..


The knockout rose brand is not my favorite but they are pretty.  While it is usually hard to kill a rose, I found a little less than half of mine died the first winter and it was not that cold.  Anyway, I  I hope they all survive for you.

What color did you get?


----------



## Aneeda72

Hopefully, now that I have a pain pill in, and a pancake in  I can get an early morning nap as I got no sleep last night.  I do, other than the pain in my hip/leg, feel much better.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Hopefully, now that I have a pain pill in, and a pancake in  I can get an early morning nap as I got no sleep last night. * I do, other than the pain in my hip/leg, feel much better.*


That's good news.. the last few days have been a bit of a nightmare ...


----------



## hollydolly

Grim overcast drizzly type of day, so no plans to go anywhere.. except to bring my recently emptied wheelie bin in from the kerb


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the Tour de France......


----------



## MickaC

Hope to mow the front yard before it gets too hot.

Hope to make time to get caught up here.
Missing a lot of happenings here.


----------



## Sliverfox

Still getting back into the  house keeping  mode after being away over a long weekend.

Remembering  to close the bathroom doors as the pup has dsicovered the  joys of  toilet tissue ,,unrolling,, eating it.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Still getting back into the  house keeping  mode after being away over a long weekend.
> 
> *Remembering  to close the bathroom doors as the pup has dsicovered the  joys of  toilet tissue ,,unrolling,, eating it.*


yup we've all been there....


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Still getting back into the  house keeping  mode after being away over a long weekend.
> 
> Remembering  to close the bathroom doors as the pup has dsicovered the  joys of  toilet tissue ,,unrolling,, eating it.


That’s why I always say having a pup is like having a two year old. I remember the first time my daughter called and asked why did the baby dress herself up in TP?  Because she can!


----------



## Pecos

My wife is on the road coming back from the specialist who ran some more tests on our dog Lilly to help pinpoint if her cancer has spread beyond her bladder. I should know more in about 30 minutes.

I had my teeth cleaned this morning and am sitting her with a mouthful of that Florida crap on my teeth. Our youngest dog Daisy is expressing her deep disapproval of the entire morning. She had to stay home while Daisy got to go somewhere with momma. All she got out of the deal was a walk in the park with daddy, and that just doesn’t cut it.

I am hoping that the news about Lilly is favorable and that the cancer is very slow growing. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> My wife is on the road coming back from the specialist who ran some more tests on our dog Lilly to help pinpoint if her cancer has spread beyond her bladder. I should know more in about 30 minutes.
> 
> I had my teeth cleaned this morning and am sitting her with a mouthful of that Florida crap on my teeth. Our youngest dog Daisy is expressing her deep disapproval of the entire morning. She had to stay home while Daisy got to go somewhere with momma. All she got out of the deal was a walk in the park with daddy, and that just doesn’t cut it.
> 
> I am hoping that the news about Lilly is favorable and that the cancer is very slow growing. Keep your fingers crossed.


Fingers are crossed.  When my daughters dog had cancer she spent a fortune, 10,000 dollars, trying to cure it.  Many surgeries and chemo, and etc.  I think she loved that dog more than me.


----------



## Keesha

Today I’m creating a space to start painting. From all the photos I’ve been inspired by, I’d like to give back to our community by donating my work and I truly look forward to doing it.


----------



## hollydolly

I have everything crossed for you Pacos, and for Lilly, and the family... but most of all Lilly...I hope and pray the results are favourable

My daughter has the same problem with her other 2 at the moment while she's back and forth to the vet with Digs, whose 12 years old, and getting his treatment, the other dogs sulk cuz they think Digger is getting to go out and play with mummy alone...


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> My wife is on the road coming back from the specialist who ran some more tests on our dog Lilly to help pinpoint if her cancer has spread beyond her bladder. I should know more in about 30 minutes.
> 
> I had my teeth cleaned this morning and am sitting her with a mouthful of that Florida crap on my teeth. Our youngest dog Daisy is expressing her deep disapproval of the entire morning. She had to stay home while Daisy got to go somewhere with momma. All she got out of the deal was a walk in the park with daddy, and that just doesn’t cut it.
> 
> I am hoping that the news about Lilly is favorable and that the cancer is very slow growing. Keep your fingers crossed.


Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.

Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> I have everything crossed for you Pacos, and for Lilly, and the family... but most of all Lilly...I hope and pray the results are favourable
> 
> My daughter has the same problem with her other 2 at the moment while she's back and forth to the vet with Digs, whose 12 years old, and getting his treatment, the other dogs sulk cuz they think Digger is getting to go out and play with mummy alone...


Thank you!


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


I'm so sorry about this news, @Pecos.  Our 14-1/2 year old pup is nearing his end, too.  We are keeping him propped up and pain-free with meds and acupuncture, but the writing is on the wall.


----------



## Jules

So sorry about the results, @Pecos.  Glad you have a few more months to love Lilly.  You’ll know.  

Dental hygienist this morning.  DH has an appointment near some stores I‘ve been planning on checking out.  I just want to see what they’re like.  I hope they have AC.  They’re in old buildings.  

The heat is too dangerous to go for a walk.


----------



## JonDouglas

Another hot day kept me mostly inside except for a trip to the dentist for the crown to the final implant.  Am all finished with implants.  Had salads for lunch with smothered chicken planned for dinner.  Beyond meals, reading, shop work and photo editing rule the day.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


Oh that's heartbreaking, poor lilly,..but I know that you and mrs P would never allow her to suffer by extending her life in a negative way for her, so this way she will pass in the arms of the ones who love her however short or long it may be until she crosses Rainbow Bridge..


----------



## Pappy

Taking it easy and letting my hand heal. Lots of reading today.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh,@Pecos my heart hurts for Lily and you both. I'm truly so terribly sorry.


----------



## Pecos

RadishRose said:


> Oh,@Pecos my heart hurts for Lily and you both. I'm truly so terribly sorry.


Thank You.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> *Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms*.


In my opinion, you've made the right decision on her behalf.

I'm sure sorry, Pecos.


----------



## Pinky

@Pecos .. I know that Lilly will get all the love and comfort she needs from you and your wife. It's sad and unfair, but each day you have with her will have more meaning than ever. 

Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm fighting severe pain in my lower back today. Might be from sitting at the sewing machine for a couple of hours yesterday. Plus I did some sustained leaning over the cutting table several times.

I had about 2 1/2 yards of a super-soft, non-stretchy sweatshirt material that I had no use for, so I asked my granddaughter Ariel if she wanted me to make her a jacket, a night gown or a robe (she's spending the week here). She chose a gown. I made it kimono style, cuz it's easy and you really only need 3 measurements. It turned out really cute, and she loves it, but I think it did something to my back; caused a pinched nerve or something.

Time to relax in the recliner for a while.


----------



## Keesha

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


I’m so sorry about the news of your Lilly but I think you’ve made the right decision. Let her go gracefully in your arms. If she had a choice, I bet that’s what she’d decide too.


----------



## Knight

Spent some time circulating money at the casino. Brought home more than we took to help stimulate the economy. But since that is fun money maybe the next time the casino will be the winner.


----------



## mellowyellow

Murrmurr said:


> I'm fighting severe pain in my lower back today. Might be from sitting at the sewing machine for a couple of hours yesterday. Plus I did some sustained leaning over the cutting table several times.
> 
> I had about 2 1/2 yards of a super-soft, non-stretchy sweatshirt material that I had no use for, so I asked my granddaughter Ariel if she wanted me to make her a jacket, a night gown or a robe (she's spending the week here). She chose a gown. I made it kimono style, cuz it's easy and you really only need 3 measurements. It turned out really cute, and she loves it, but I think it did something to my back; caused a pinched nerve or something.
> 
> Time to relax in the recliner for a while.


OMG Murrmurr, you are so clever, what a lucky granddaughter.


----------



## Pinky

Murrmurr said:


> I'm fighting severe pain in my lower back today. Might be from sitting at the sewing machine for a couple of hours yesterday. Plus I did some sustained leaning over the cutting table several times.
> 
> I had about 2 1/2 yards of a super-soft, non-stretchy sweatshirt material that I had no use for, so I asked my granddaughter Ariel if she wanted me to make her a jacket, a night gown or a robe (she's spending the week here). She chose a gown. I made it kimono style, cuz it's easy and you really only need 3 measurements. It turned out really cute, and she loves it, but I think it did something to my back; caused a pinched nerve or something.
> 
> Time to relax in the recliner for a while.


I bet Ariel is over the moon with her kimono robe. I think it was probably the leaning over the table while cutting that put your back out


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


I am so sorry.  It is so hard to watch a beloved animal die, and there is no right or wrong decision as to how or when.  I hope Lilly passes in her sleep while chasing rabbits in her dreams.  Good dog Lilly, good dog.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to the doctor, got my prescription filled, had an interesting conversation with the husband which I’ll put in the diary section at some point.  I am still mulling it over.  Talked to the neighbor and another neighbor who gave me a supportive hug.  Nice, but, hmm, do you have Covid?


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> I bet Ariel is over the moon with her kimono robe. I think it was probably the leaning over the table while cutting that put your back out


Yeah, I think it was the leaning. And my pain pills did nothing.

I reclined for 20 minutes and then Michelle gave me a back massage that almost put me to sleep. All better now.


----------



## Murrmurr

mellowyellow said:


> OMG Murrmurr, you are so clever, what a lucky granddaughter.


Thanks, Mellow. 

I made it slightly a-lined and she spun around in front of a mirror like a whirling dervish for like an hour.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Planning on planting 3 more Knockout Roses..


----------



## Aneeda72

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 171689


Pink?  Mine are pink.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Aneeda72 said:


> Pink?  Mine are pink.


Pink in the middle...


----------



## timoc

I was visiting a friend yesterday, we were sat in the garden when four young girls on horses clippetty clopped by. 
They were wearing fedora hats and big face masks. I asked them if they were going to hold up the stagecoach.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am staying inside.......because the drains under our ramp are being replaced. A two day job, so they say. The ramp will be closed, of course, on the days people go shopping because their SS checks come. So if anyone goes shopping (and they usually do) they have to carry their groceries upstairs or downstairs to get to the elevator. Shop light I guess. It is okay with me as I don't shop on the days when the stores are crowded.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wife and I will probably head outside tonight for a few games of Backgammon.
I have been working on my opening moves after reading another experts take on the game, so SHE IS DOOMED!

What will really happen is she will win again, smile and say " you just try too hard ".

Much like that famous Coyote, I'll continue to buy 'Acme' stuff to catch dinner, instead of just ordering food on-line
and relax...


----------



## Sliverfox

Still  getting  my body /brain to work..
Got the mail,, a bill to pay came with it.
Hope to return library books sometime today.

Should  clean the house,,but its cloudy here doesn't encourage  that job.


----------



## Gary O'

Pecos said:


> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


The best choice


----------



## Gary O'

Gonna change the oil on the Wrangler

I know, I know.......too much excitement


----------



## Pappy

First things first. Gotta get off my ass and charge the batteries in the golf cart. This afternoon will probably get groceries. My VA called 15 minutes ago and cancelled Fridays appointment so that’s fine with me.


----------



## Gemma

Outside early to take the trash to the street for pick up, fed the wildlife and feral cats.  Recharged the AC unit with some refrigerant in my Tahoe which was a 10 minute job.  Clean the inside of the vehicle.  Came indoors, made my first cup of coffee and drank it on the back deck while watching the bird activity.  Now, it's time for breakfast...


----------



## StarSong

Will make pizza dough today for Saturday's pizza event.  
The traveling veterinarian comes today to see about our little buddy and give him laser and acupuncture treatments (which appear to be helping him quite a bit).


----------



## hollydolly

It's been sunny today, I drove 30 miles north to meet up with an old workmate for lunch .. haven't seen her in over 2 years.... she's  the same age as me, but since I last saw her she's lost a ton of weight, and I almost didn't recognise her, she's aged about 10 years.. really shocking tbh... I feel sad for her, but obviously I said nothing...

...I don't think I'll bother losing this weight I've gained during lockdown..*yikes* 


 Did some shopping afterwards, groceries etc.. and walked around the town centre stores, I haven't done that in a long time..lately it's just been into Supermarkets or big box stores, so it was nice to walk around the 'high street' independents for a change..

I bought a pair of black straight leg jeans , and a Blue cotton top with long sleeves.....latter was 1/2 price because it was last summers' stock..

I drove past the huge park in that town, and noticed many people picnicking and enjoying the lake.. first dry and sunny day we've had in about a week or more

I was surprised how busy the motorway was coming back given that it was still outside of rush hour, I think too many people are still furloughed and being paid to be at 'home'....


----------



## debodun

Grocery shopping, picked up a prescription, got gas for the car, cashed my pension check. After all that, I had no energy to walk to the library and get the book I had ordered that came in. There always tomorrow.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> It's been sunny today, I drove 30 miles north to meet up with an old workmate for lunch .. haven't seen her in over 2 years.... she's the same age as me, but since I last saw her she's lost a ton of weight, and I almost didn't recognise her, she's aged about 10 years.. really shocking tbh... I feel sad for her, but obviously I said nothing...
> 
> ...I don't think I'll bother losing this weight I've gained during lockdown..*yikes*


Was it intentional or do you think she's been ill?


----------



## Marie5656

*My niece plays bass guitar in a local Buffalo area band. She joined a few months ago, and now that things are reopening , she is playing her first gig with them this evening. I cannot wait,
This is Julie...I know I have mentioned her here before*


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Was it intentional or do you think she's been ill?


No not ill..just an intentional diet. She was about 4 stones overweight before, and she was warned that she might get Diabetes so she dieted... Clearly it's better for her health but as the saying goes.. as we get older we have to choose between figure or face...


----------



## Feelslikefar

Update on the Backgammon scheduled for this evening.  In a weather delay; rain and moved things inside.
While I'm getting things set up, poured a couple of 'fingers' of a Blended Scotch I received as a Christmas present last year.
Poured over my steel ice cubes and can say it is very good for a blend. Might be my new choice of the blended ones.

Put on some Lee Ritenour and Pat Metheny type Jazz.
( another ploy of mine playing Jazz.  The winner from the previous session gets to pick the first hour of music, and the Wife
dislikes Jazz.  The official time to play hasn't even started and she is already complaining. Got her just where I want her...)

Let the Games Begin!


----------



## dobielvr

Had an appt w/my Rheumy, then went to Target to browse at the phones (bought it online later), pharmacy for new hormones (yes please!)...stopped at home.  Made a couple of calls.

Then to my cardiologist's office for my test results...and everything came back normal.  I've been having some shortness of breath, I thought.  Oh well.  I saw the PA for the first time...he was very cute.  He looks really similar to my cardiologist.

Came home, and spoke to my neighbor a bit, and here I am.
Did I mention it was 103* today.


----------



## J-Kat

Been trying to get back into my genealogy research.  I have a "brick wall" that I cannot seem to get past.  It's really frustrating. My great grandfather and his new wife moved to Texas from Alabama in the 1860's and just disappeared.  No census entries, no death records, nothing.


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> she's the same age as me, but since I last saw her she's lost a ton of weight, and I almost didn't recognise her, she's aged about 10 years


Age and extreme weight lose can be a one-two punch in regard to looks
But, if she can whip around better...its a wonderful thing


----------



## Marie5656

*Back from my nieces gig. Here is a still pic.  Julie is in black, with hat. Playing bass. next to blond girl who was singer .  Sorry, could not share the video.  They play a lot of 80's rock. I loved the band, they are good. But gives meaning to the phrase "I'm too old for this sh*t

*


----------



## Marie5656

*Again from my nieces gig. Look at guitar neck...just call it Girls Gone Wild   LOL

*


----------



## Jules

Marie5656 said:


> Look at guitar neck...just call it Girls Gone Wild LOL


Just as long as it’s not yours, Marie.


----------



## Marie5656

Jules said:


> Just as long as it’s not yours, Marie.


I will NEVER tell LOL


----------



## Pappy

Friday..getting groceries again. Today is BOGO day at our store. My VA appointment was cancelled this morning which didn’t hurt my feelings at all.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Had an appt w/my Rheumy, then went to Target to browse at the phones (bought it online later), pharmacy for new hormones (yes please!)...stopped at home.  Made a couple of calls.
> 
> Then to my cardiologist's office for my test results...and everything came back normal.  I've been having some shortness of breath, I thought.  Oh well.  I saw the PA for the first time...he was very cute.  He looks really similar to my cardiologist.
> 
> Came home, and spoke to my neighbor a bit, and here I am.
> Did I mention it was 103* today.


@dobielvr a while after Covid first started I got an oximeter as lots of people recommended on the forum.  It has really cut down on my worries as far as feeling short of breathe is concerned.  This way you know if you are short of breathe and can call the cardiologist office or not.  You might want to think about getting one.


----------



## hollydolly

Well my intention today was to go out , but my o/h car blew a tyre  on the motorway last night on his way home driving at around 70mph..... really shook him up because it almost blew the wheel off too.. ..

Roadside rescue should have been with him in minutes but they cocked it up, and he had to call twice, after being left at the roadside for *3 hours!!!..*he didn't get home until almost midnight with the car on the back of a rescue truck... and he had to be back up for work at 5am

he was actually pretty shaken, ...I think it's the thought of what_ could_ have happened.. he said that he heard an almighty Bang, and the noise of the tyre shredding and hitting the inside arch like bullets.. and clearly they must have sprayed onto passing vehicles too.....

his whole wheel is buckled not just the tyre ruined...

Anyway he's had to take my car to work today.. so I'm staying home..

I'll probably go and do some gardening...


----------



## katlupe

Paying bills for my son and myself on line this morning. This afternoon we are having our coffee hour downstairs in the community room. Sonny is invited so he will be running errands for me first, then we will go to that at 2.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well my intention today was to go out , but my o/h car blew a tyre  on the motorway last night on his way home driving at around 70mph..... really shook him up because it almost blew the wheel off too.. ..
> 
> Roadside rescue should have been with him in minutes but they cocked it up, and he had to call twice, after being left at the roadside for *3 hours!!!..*he didn't get home until almost midnight with the car on the back of a rescue truck... and he had to be back up for work at 5am
> 
> he was actually pretty shaken, ...I think it's the thought of what_ could_ have happened.. he said that he heard an almighty Bang, and the noise of the tyre shredding and hitting the inside arch like bullets.. and clearly they must have sprayed onto passing vehicles too.....
> 
> his whole wheel is buckled not just the tyre ruined...
> 
> Anyway he's had to take my car to work today.. so I'm staying home..
> 
> I'll probably go and do some gardening...


Holly this is one of those stories that could easily have had a tragic ending.  Thank heavens the only casualties were a tire, wheel, psyches and plans for the following day. 

So glad it turned out as well as it did.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Holly this is one of those stories that could easily have had a tragic ending.  Thank heavens the only casualties were a tire, wheel, psyches and plans for the following day.
> 
> So glad it turned out as well as it did.


Oh for sure SS... I think this is why he was shaken up....it's the what ifs.. what _could_ have happened...

he's very calm and laid back usually, but this shook him....


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've managed to get 2 hours of gardening done... cut back all the laurel hedge... and mowed the lawn, altho' the lawn didn't really need it, it got all the leaves up ( the holly leaves not the laurel)... I raked up the laurel leaves and it filled the whole wheelie bin with them.... 

Couldn't  stay out any longer, it's a glorious sunny day, but the humidity is really high... I've got all the fans on and windows open.. even got my little hand fan here on my desk too...


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> @dobielvr a while after Covid first started I got an oximeter as lots of people recommended on the forum.  It has really cut down on my worries as far as feeling short of breathe is concerned.  This way you know if you are short of breathe and can call the cardiologist office or not.  You might want to think about getting one.


Hmmm, thanks...I've never heard of one.  But, thank you, I may just do that.

I think I may have figured out why I've been feeling that way though.  I've stopped taking a particular medication that may have been causing me to feel that way.  Plus the 2 diff kinds of steroids my eye doc had me taking, plus some other stuff.
Just all amping my heart up and making me out of breath.


----------



## Furryanimal

At the cricket,having travelled down on a jam packed train( loved that!) enjoying a pint of cider.


----------



## dobielvr

Furryanimal said:


> At the cricket,having travelled down on a jam packed train( loved that!) enjoying a pint of cider.


Cricket?
I'm in California.....do you mean a bar?

Cute little name, whatever it is..


----------



## dobielvr

Today, I need to go grocery shopping.  Not sure of the temp today, but I want to go early.

Then , I have a little neck and shoulder massage planned for later. Just for 30mins.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Cricket?
> I'm in California.....do you mean a bar?
> 
> Cute little name, whatever it is..


 he means The sport..cricket....


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> At the cricket,having travelled down on a jam packed train( loved that!) enjoying a pint of cider.


..and you got a great day for it as well......altho' on second thoughts, the humidity might be a bit of a killer...


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> he means The sport..cricket....


Duh!!
Thx Holly!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ..and you got a great day for it as well......altho' on second thoughts, the humidity might be a bit of a killer...


That's probably why he needed the cider on the train... Gotta stay hydrated, you know!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> That's probably why he needed the cider on the train... Gotta stay hydrated, you know!


Absolutely.. what better way on a hot train


----------



## hawkdon

I am waiting on the durned AT & T repair person to show up!!!!
Phone is down last 4 days....will see if they actually repair something this time...as in this happens every spring when it rains....tired of it......


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> Where do you live @RobinWren ?


Vancouver Island


----------



## RobinWren

Pecos said:


> Well, the news from the vet is not what we had hoped for. Our precious Lilly has from 4 months to a year left to live. The available treatment could give her a few more months, but it has unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Our choice is to love her to the end and let her go out gracefully in our arms.


You and your wife have made the best decision, quality over quantity, we do not ever want our fur babies to suffer. Those of us who have pets completely understand because we've been there.


----------



## debodun

I took some time this morning to cull through the vast jungle of vintage glassware in the three corner cupboards. I got this far and ran out of tables on which to put it and I wasn't a third of the way through.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> ..and you got a great day for it as well......altho' on second thoughts, the humidity might be a bit of a killer...


Yeah....a bit humid!


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely.. what better way on a hot train


I didn’t have the cider on the train......


----------



## Jules

@debodun  I like the red one in the top photo.  Is it a vase?

What are you going to do with everything if you don’t sell it prior to the move?  Take it with you?  Leave it in your old house and return to have sales?


----------



## moviequeen1

My early morning walk was at 6:30,was pleasantly cool temp in the low 60's I came back and watered plants in community garden
I'll be strolling over to have weekly chat with close friend Marcia,see the family dog'Aker', my 'buddy boy'.Her husband,Dave is visiting his mom,Betsy who lives in suburb of Cleveland,Ohio,son Alexei is working at a summer camp in Vermont,will be home in early Aug
The rest of my day ,weather permitting sit in community garden,tonight watch taped Wimbledon matches on Tennis Channel


----------



## StarSong

Small party here tonight - just 12 of us.  I'm making pizza at the request of the special guest who's visiting from out of town.    

How fond am I of this young man? Well, I'm willing to have my oven at 550° for at least 3 hours this evening and today has a forecast high of 97°.  That should tell you something. ♥


----------



## JonDouglas

With another damp, dreary, dismal rainy day on tap, we did something different earlier this morning.  It was out for a favorite breakfast of two over easy, toast, hash browns and sausage.  We drove to a favorite diner several towns over, shown below in a riding pic taken years ago.  






If the weather clears, some exploring will go onto the dance card.  Otherwise, it's another spent cozy indoors.  Weather was in the high 50s and raining when we got back.


----------



## Keesha

Today we went for a walk on the ‘wood roads’ which are roads made by the ‘wood, pulp & paper’ industry going through thousands of acres of crown land. While harvesting trees, roads are made which aren’t maintained by the township, all of which is 99% vacant of humanity. The odd house can be seen here or there but is a rarity.

Here is an old tree full of burls, which are deformities within its structure that  create amazing wood grain patterns.

With being up so high in the mountains, the view of the ocean is amazing. 

Some abandoned old lobster pot/traps.
We never see a soul.
Devine.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## StarSong

@Keesha, you really do live in a beautiful wonderland.  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been dancing this AM for exercise and fun... I feel so alive when I dance!  Now off to get supplies for July 4th lunch family get-together.  4 of six kids will be here.  Maybe I'll take a pic and post.  

Looking forward to watching the Atlanta Braves play the Miami Marlins later today...  best seats in the house (literally in the house with the AC on... I prefer that over the ball park where I inevitably get stuck sitting in front of a loud person who's had too much beer  oy)


----------



## Irwin

StarSong said:


> Small party here tonight - just 12 of us.  I'm making pizza at the request of the special guest who's visiting from out of town.
> 
> How fond am I of this young man? Well, I'm willing to have my oven at 550° for at least 3 hours this evening and today has a forecast high of 97°.  That should tell you something. ♥


That's a _small _party? 12 people would be a _huge _party for me. 

Good luck with your date.


----------



## Rosie Sunshine

I am going to paint with my daughter via video call. We have been doing this for a while now and it's so much fun. Plus we have a visit at the same time.


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> That's a _small _party? 12 people would be a _huge _party for me.
> 
> Good luck with your date.


LOL - hardly my date... he's more than 30 years my junior, plus I'm happily married!  RoJo is my son-in-law's BFF.  He's been to my home many times over the years.  When he made plans to come into town he asked my SIL if he thought I'd be willing to put together a mini pizza party.  

A moderate party for me is 35 people.  A large gathering is 50 or more.  

I do love a party.


----------



## Sliverfox

Helped hubby load  trucks with firewood.
Than rode along with him.
Delivery was to a home along the Allegheny River.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> LOL - hardly my date... he's more than 30 years my junior, plus I'm happily married!  RoJo is my son-in-law's BFF.  He's been to my home many times over the years.  When he made plans to come into town he asked my SIL if he thought I'd be willing to put together a mini pizza party.
> 
> A moderate party for me is 35 people.  A large gathering is 50 or more.
> 
> I do love a party.


I have never been to an actual party.  Family get togethers, sure, us, our adult children, their children and maybe friends or boyfriends.  At the most 12 people with only one barely known person.  I do not think I’ve even known 50 people at one time.

I am fascinated.  Now could you even afford to feed 50 people?  What did you serve? Where did you put them all.  I want it all explained to me, I really do.  @StarSong  WOW, just WOW


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> LOL - hardly my date... he's more than 30 years my junior, plus I'm happily married!  *RoJo is my son-in-law's BFF. * He's been to my home many times over the years.  When he made plans to come into town he asked my SIL if he thought I'd be willing to put together a mini pizza party.


Your son-in-laws' Best female friend ?


----------



## StarSong

@Aneeda72, I serve different things at different parties.  When we had about 80 people we tented part of the backyard and rented tables & chairs.  Otherwise, people manage to find a place to land... my house easily seats 35 before we break out the folding chairs.  Heck, at any given time there are usually 8-10 guys hanging around the garage kegerator, just shooting the breeze.    

For parties over 50 people I usually make three of these entrees: tortellini alfredo, my version of chicken l'orange, chicken marengo, sausage peppers and onions, chicken with provolone and artichoke hearts, ham, calzones, a make-ahead version of steak Diane that I devised, chicken salad with pineapple and walnuts, and I can't remember what else.  Each party is different.    

Sides have included various vegetables, homemade mini potato knishes, Caesar, Greek and other salads.

Desserts - I've made various mousses, cookies, tiny cakes like petit fours, tart shells with different fillings, and other goodies that I can't immediately bring to mind.   

I've also served pasta with several sauces in crock pots like pesto, tomato, tomato with meatballs, and shrimp scampi. Extra meatballs and sausage on the side. 
I've planned menus centered around cold cuts, rolls, cold salads and ice cream sandwiches that I made up a week in advance.
When people visit from the east coast we often have a Mexican BBQ with carne asada, chicken ranchero, tamales, tostada fixings, rice, beans, guacamole, salsa, etc.      

I put together a sweet and russet baked potato bar with oodles of toppings and sides a couple of years ago for 50-60 people.  It was a big hit and 90% of the work was done two days advance (it was a party for the day after my son's wedding so I didn't want to be a kitchen slave that day). 

We throw 4 pizza and cookie decorating parties every year between Christmas and New Years. Each party has 30-35 attendees. I make 24-28 pizzas throughout each party and thousands of cookies throughout the season. The parties are a hoot and we were all heartbroken to not have them last year, but the 2021 season looks very promising!

My parents had a lot of parties over the years so I come by this naturally.  I don't stress about the glitches, my husband, children and guests are very helpful, and we are comfortable having people in our home.  We greet and point first-time guests toward whatever they'll need, introduce them to people we think they'll like, and then release them to the wild!      

@hollydolly *BFF= Best Friend Forever*. They've been close buddies since freshman year in college.

p.s. Parties aren't terribly expensive to throw if you cook from scratch and are willing to do the work yourself.  
p.p.s. My mother used say that if you want to go to a party, chances are you'll have throw. I love going to parties so I host them often.


----------



## Aneeda72

@StarSong yes I’ve read that when you go to a party, small or large, you have a party in return.  We never had parties at home when I was a child, although parents went to work parties.  I’ve never even had a birthday party, not even a family birthday party for me.  Although I’ve had family birthday parties, xmas, stuff like that for other members of the family, but only family or one “stranger” invited.

We did spaghettI, turkey at thanksgiving, and the potato bar thing.  Everything simple though.  I am simply amazed and awed at your skill in all the planning and cooking.  How did you come to know 50 people that would accept, be comfortable, and come to such parties?

Sounds like you have a big house but how did everyone park their car?  Sorry you can tell I just think this is awesome of you.  Did you ever consider doing this for a living-I guess that would be a catering service or party planning service or combination.

I am just so I impressed.  

Did you use paper products?  For dishes etc, red cups, plastic silverware?  How did you manage the bathrooms?  Did you order outside potties?  .  So curious, am I.  But, anyway, amazing, just amazing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toffee

sat eve --watching ENGLAND beat ukr...i have been planting today lavender in big pots '
sitting eating choco bar now  lol ,


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> @StarSong yes I’ve read that when you go to a party, small or large, you have a party in return.  We never had parties at home when I was a child, although parents went to work parties.  I’ve never even had a birthday party, not even a family birthday party for me.  Although I’ve had family birthday parties, xmas, stuff like that for other members of the family, but only family or one “stranger” invited.
> 
> We did spaghettI, turkey at thanksgiving, and the potato bar thing.  Everything simple though.  I am simply amazed and awed at your skill in all the planning and cooking.  How did you come to know 50 people that would accept, be comfortable, and come to such parties?
> 
> Sounds like you have a big house but how did everyone park their car?  Sorry you can tell I just think this is awesome of you.  Did you ever consider doing this for a living-I guess that would be a catering service or party planning service or combination.
> 
> I am just so I impressed.
> 
> Did you use paper products?  For dishes etc, red cups, plastic silverware?  How did you manage the bathrooms?  Did you order outside potties?  .  So curious, am I.  But, anyway, amazing, just amazing.  Thanks for sharing.


I'll PM you.  Don't want to bore everybody with this...


----------



## moviequeen1

I didn't take an early morning walk,instead walked 3 times around our community garden circle after I watered the plants at 6:30
This morning,I will take a long walk to/from my church{6 blocks} for the 10:30 service
Our summer worship service always starts on July 4th weekend 1 service at 10am in our chapel but not this yr.The chapel is unavailable because of the ongoing construction in the church ,our services are being held in our sanctuary.There's always a small crowd on the holiday weekend,the turnout gets better as the summer goes on.Today will be the 1st Sun without our retired pastor,Tom who I already miss.
The rest of my day,read the paper,,don't know if we'll have a family zoom meeting this afternoon
may go sit outside in the garden to read my book


----------



## CinnamonSugar

getting ready to make blueberry cobbler for our 4th of July family get-together.  This is but a small fraction of the berries the bushes in my back yard have produced this year.


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> I didn't take an early morning walk,instead walked 3 times around our community garden circle after I watered the plants at 6:30
> This morning,I will take a long walk to/from my church{6 blocks} for the 10:30 service
> Our summer worship service always starts on July 4th weekend 1 service at 10am in our chapel but not this yr.The chapel is unavailable because of the ongoing construction in the church ,our services are being held in our sanctuary.There's always a small crowd on the holiday weekend,the turnout gets better as the summer goes on.Today will be the 1st Sun without our retired pastor,Tom who I already miss.
> The rest of my day,read the paper,,don't know if we'll have a family zoom meeting this afternoon
> may go sit outside in the garden to read my book


Sue, did your pastor retire to the area or is his family moving away?


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 172209
> 
> getting ready to make blueberry cobbler for our 4th of July family get-together.  This is but a small fraction of the berries the bushes in my back yard have produced this year.


Lucky Ducky You!!!!  How nice to have blueberry bushes in the back yard!


----------



## StarSong

Today I will clean the semolina & cornmeal mix from my oven and kitchen floor, then take it easy for the 4th.  My house is clean (great benefit of having had a party), my fridge is full (ditto), and it's a holiday.  Life is good.


----------



## moviequeen1

StarSong said:


> Sue, did your pastor retire to the area or is his family moving away?


Starsong,Tom&his wife Carol still living here.She grew up in Williamsville{burb of Buffalo},they plan to move in a yr or 2 to Conn Their eldest son,Ian&wife Julie and daughter Eliza live there


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post,there were about 50 of us at church,service lasted an hr
This afternoon,my close friend,Marcia called,asked if I could come over around 4,feed family dog,'Aker' my 'buddy boy',take him for a walk.She was going to friend's house for early dinner,hubby Dave is in Cleveland visiting his mom
I just got back from there was the highlight of my day,especially when 'bb' licked my nose when I bent down to hug goodbye


----------



## Don M.

I mowed part of the yard, for about 4 hours, before the heat started getting too high.  Tomorrow I'll get out early and finish the rest.  The recent heavy rains really made that grass grow...almost like mowing hay...it really made the mower earn its keep.


----------



## Pecos

I am grilling steaks and washing sheets. Those two go together, right?


----------



## Jules

Pecos said:


> I am grilling steaks and washing sheets. Those two go together, right?


If you say so.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I am grilling steaks and washing sheets. Those two go together, right?


Pillow case bibs?


----------



## J-Kat

It's just me and the dog.  We have been sitting on the patio watching vintage WW II airplanes fly over...fighter planes, huge bombers.  Our city is having an air fest this weekend and a number of vintage planes are on display and some are available to take anyone interested on a short flight.  There were several articles in the paper the past couple of days about two veterans who flew in similar planes during the war.  Both men are 99 years old but bright and alert and ready to go for a ride.  They had some stories to tell.  Other than that I am preparing my July 4th dinner menu of bbq brisket, fresh shelled pinto beans, corn on the cob and whatever else I think sounds good.


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Well my intention today was to go out , but my o/h car blew a tyre on the motorway last night on his way home driving at around 70mph..... really shook him up because it almost blew the wheel off too.. ..


Hoping it was a rear tire
Front ones can really send you in a horrific direction

Also, should replace with all new tires


----------



## Gary O'

Worked  in the shop a bit

Too friggin' hot

Maybe this evening, around 7ish

Gotta replace the seven avian abodes I sold


----------



## cookiei

Went grocery shopping and bought about 9 lbs of cherries, 2 pineaples, over 4 lbs of bananas, over 2 lbs of grapes, and 1 lb of strawberries.  That's almost 20 lbs of fruits for myself which should last about 2 weeks.  
Today's lunch I had about 1 lb of cherries and nothing else.


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Hoping it was a rear tire
> Front ones can really send you in a horrific direction
> 
> Also, should replace with all new tires


It was offside front ( drivers side for those who aren't aware) .....,which is why it shook him up I think , more than he would normally be in a similar situation.....yes he's had all 4 tyres replaced today and the balancing done.. ....on a Maserati , I can tell you it wasn't cheap..and nor should it be but you know what I mean, I'm sure.....fortunately it seems that there was very little damage done to the wheel, which is what he was afraid of...


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> *Also, should replace with all new tires*


Why is that, Gary?


----------



## Aneeda72

cookiei said:


> Went grocery shopping and bought about 9 lbs of cherries, 2 pineaples, over 4 lbs of bananas, over 2 lbs of grapes, and 1 lb of strawberries.  That's almost 20 lbs of fruits for myself which should last about 2 weeks.
> Today's lunch I had about 1 lb of cherries and nothing else.


I can easily eat several pounds of strawberries in a week


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Why is that, Gary?


Call me anal, but one faulty tire makes me uneasy.
I'd upgrade.....all the way around.
The rims/wheels are also suspect.

But, reading HD's post, sounds like Mr HD has it covered


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Call me anal, but one faulty tire makes me uneasy.
> I'd upgrade.....all the way around.
> The rims/wheels are also suspect.
> 
> But, reading HD's post, sounds like Mr HD has it covered


yes absolutely... aside from his own job, the one thing my o/h knows his way around are cars... he's car mad....and has always done most of his own repairs, even building  vehicles and renovating others when he was younger..


----------



## Pappy

Today, Monday, I take the car in the dealers for an engine recall. This ones serious and could result in replacing the engine. My appointment is at 1:30 and I should know what’s going on by 4:00.


----------



## Sliverfox

Have sheets in the washer,, hope to hang them out  to dry.
Trying to adjust color ,of  lily pictures I took this morning.
Not having much luck, too much sunlight on them


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Call me anal, but one faulty tire makes me uneasy.
> I'd upgrade.....all the way around.


That makes sense - a flaw in one member of the set might extend to the others. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Call me anal, but one faulty tire makes me uneasy.
> I'd upgrade.....all the way around.
> The rims/wheels are also suspect.
> 
> But, reading HD's post, sounds like Mr HD has it covered


What's your opinion, Gary, the damage the rim sustained? Being subjected to rim on pavement, there's no way I would trust driving on that rim again.

It could have hairline fractures now.


----------



## Lewkat

I am finally down the shore visiting my son.  Weather is gorgeous and the water is fine.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son and I spent about 5 hours working on our music projects this past Saturday. Today I'm going to add and edit tracks on the song we have in Garage Band. I'm also changing my bed, doing some shredding and other light chores. I'll be catching up with my social networking as well. Hopefully I'll be able to take it down a notch and watch some T.V. later on.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pappy said:


> Today, Monday, I take the car in the dealers for an engine recall. This ones serious and could result in replacing the engine. My appointment is at 1:30 and I should know what’s going on by 4:00.


We’ve had two recalls on our stupid car for the gas tank


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> We’ve had two recalls on our stupid car for the gas tank


You're filling it up too much Aneeda, and it's suffering from indigestion.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Marg said:


> You're filling it up too much Aneeda, and it's suffering from indigestion.


So too many Jelly Bellies in the tank?  I had to hide them somewhere


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> What's your opinion, Gary, the damage the rim sustained? Being subjected to rim on pavement, there's no way I would trust driving on that rim again.
> 
> It could have hairline fractures now.


That's where my mind goes.
However, seems Mr HD's tire folks inspected the rim, and OK'd it
I'd like to think they wouldn't dare put their high grade tire on a suspect wheel

Still, wonder what blew the tire.....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> That's where my mind goes.
> However, seems Mr HD's tire folks inspected the rim, and OK'd it
> I'd like to think they wouldn't dare put their high grade tire on a suspect wheel
> 
> Still, wonder what blew the tire.....


It's suspect with me, too.

There's no way I'd drive on that rim, and I agree 100% with you Gary O', I cannot believe a tire shop would even retire a wheel like that.

My husband told me that a lot of the new wheels on trucks and cars that are 20 inches and over, are suffering catastrophic failure, and that's with having good tires on them, so aluminum or magnesium, or whatever the rims in this case are made of, making contact with the road, with no good tire acting as a buffer, no way, Jose.

I, too, am wondering about what caused the blow-out.

Whenever we're heading out on the open highway, hubby always does a walk-around on the vehicle to make sure all is in order.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> Whenever we're heading out on the open highway, hubby always does a walk-around on the vehicle to make sure all is in order.


Heh, when up at the cabin, I'd do the walk around, just to make sure I still had all the wheels
(lotsa renegades up there)

But, yeah, a walk around is a great habit to get into


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Heh, when up at the cabin, I'd do the walk around, just to make sure I still had all the wheels
> (lotsa renegades up there)
> 
> But, yeah, a walk around is a great habit to get into


My husband told me porcupines just LOVE rubber! So chewing on tires is their thing.


----------



## jujube

Babysitting.  So far we've been to the park, on a hike, to a splash park , back to the park, and to McDonald's.   Meemaw desperately needs a nap.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband told me porcupines just LOVE rubber! So chewing on tires is their thing.


Yeah, and tree rats love chewing on non-synthetic wiring under the hood

Happily, all my rigs were too old for that grade of wiring

Did have some pine seed piles under the hood from time to time


Little bastards





whatever


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, and tree rats love chewing on non-synthetic wiring under the hood
> 
> Happily, all my rigs were too old for that grade of wiring
> 
> Did have some pine seed piles under the hood from time to time
> 
> 
> Little bastards
> 
> View attachment 172356
> 
> 
> 
> whatever


The little buggers knew exactly where to build comfy homes for themselves... at Uncle Gary O's house! LOL!

Being as cute as they are, one can't even get cross with them.


----------



## Pecos

We had a tiny lost dog with no collar show up on our porch. It was so small that it would not have made a good meal for the coyotes that wander through here. It took me a couple of hours walking around in heat the before I found someone who recognized it and knew who it belonged to. 

The poor thing very cooperative and friendly. It was also hot and very mangy. I felt very sorry for it. All the animal shelters were closed today and so I had little choice but to "own" the problem. Our local county animal control is very quick to put lost dogs down and our two bichons were going berserk with having it in our garage which was way  too hot anyway. 

The teenage girl who answered the door thanked me, but I could see that there was no point in discussing the matter any further given that she was well behind on the "responsibility learning curve."

Overall, I give my neighbors  an average score of a D+. There are a few really good ones, but the weighted average is rather sad.


----------



## dobielvr

Not doing much today.
The ATT man was here to fix a cable wire that was hanging down in my lemon tree this morning.

And, just doing some reading about my arthritis and the serious gut bloat all these meds contribute to.
Really interesting reading.  I wish my Rheumy cared as much as I do.  At least she's honest when she says
"I don't know what to do with you"  

I'm going to see a new doctor inn August...can't wait.


----------



## Aunt Marg

dobielvr said:


> Not doing much today.
> The ATT man was here to fix a cable wire that was hanging down in my lemon tree this morning.
> 
> And, just doing some reading about my arthritis and the serious gut bloat all these meds contribute to.
> Really interesting reading.  I wish my Rheumy cared as much as I do.  At least she's honest when she says
> "I don't know what to do with you"
> 
> I'm going to see a new doctor inn August...can't wait.


Will be keeping you in my thoughts, Dob.

Hoping for better days for you where you can start feeling more like yourself and healthier.


----------



## dobielvr

Aunt Marg said:


> Will be keeping you in my thoughts, Dob.
> 
> Hoping for better days for you where you can start feeling more like yourself and healthier.


Thank you Auntie!  
That's all I want...is to feel better so I can start to enjoy my life again.


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> That's where my mind goes.
> However, seems Mr HD's tire folks inspected the rim, and OK'd it
> I'd like to think they wouldn't dare put their high grade tire on a suspect wheel
> 
> *Still, wonder what blew the tire....*


..yep hubs still isn't any closer to knowing what caused the blow out...he's going to change the rim anyway despite it being given the all clear, he's going to change all 4 rims.. not because the other 3 are suspect but just so they all match...


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> We had a tiny lost dog with no collar show up on our porch. It was so small that it would not have made a good meal for the coyotes that wander through here. It took me a couple of hours walking around in heat the before I found someone who recognized it and knew who it belonged to.
> 
> The poor thing very cooperative and friendly. It was also hot and very mangy. I felt very sorry for it. All the animal shelters were closed today and so I had little choice but to "own" the problem. Our local county animal control is very quick to put lost dogs down and our two bichons were going berserk with having it in our garage which was way  too hot anyway.
> 
> The teenage girl who answered the door thanked me, but I could see that there was no point in discussing the matter any further given that she was well behind on the "responsibility learning curve."
> 
> Overall, I give my neighbors  an average score of a D+. There are a few really good ones, but the weighted average is rather sad.


I actually always feel physically ill when I hear stories like this about dogs who are just not being cared for properly... my dd rescued so many in the same situation..many dumped on the mountain and left to fend for themselves with mange and Pavo..


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> We had a tiny lost dog with no collar show up on our porch. It was so small that it would not have made a good meal for the coyotes that wander through here. It took me a couple of hours walking around in heat the before I found someone who recognized it and knew who it belonged to.
> 
> The poor thing very cooperative and friendly. It was also hot and very mangy. I felt very sorry for it. All the animal shelters were closed today and so I had little choice but to "own" the problem. Our local county animal control is very quick to put lost dogs down and our two bichons were going berserk with having it in our garage which was way  too hot anyway.
> 
> The teenage girl who answered the door thanked me, but I could see that there was no point in discussing the matter any further given that she was well behind on the "responsibility learning curve."
> 
> Overall, I give my neighbors  an average score of a D+. There are a few really good ones, but the weighted average is rather sad.


My daughter just found a lost very old small dog as well, today.  It took her four hours to track down the owner. She managed to contact a vet that treated the dog in 2003, got the owners number which were disconnected.  Then she managed to find a business number for the owner, tracked him down, and drove to his place of business and gave him his 20 year old ragged and tired chihuahua back.

The guy has called her three times, thanking her, he didn’t know his beloved baby had gotten out.  

My daughter loves dogs.  If a dog is on the freeway, she stops and gets it, in a field, she stops, in a hot car she calls the sheriff and you get your car window broke out and the dog rescued.  No wonder I like you @Pecos


----------



## Aneeda72

Today my hip is better and I have been able to do more walking-so nice.  I’ve even done some watering in the garden in places I could reach easily.  Not risking a fall.


----------



## Buckeye

Mowed the lawn, edged, and gave it the yuppie blow dry.  Very small lawn so all that takes 45 minutes max.  But it's 93 here in sunny Florida, so it seems longer.


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> .yep hubs still isn't any closer to knowing what caused the blow out...*he's going to change the rim anyway despite it being given the all clear, he's going to change all 4 rims.. not because the other 3 are suspect but just so they all match...*


I kinda knew he would
(we may be illegitimate twins)


----------



## Pecos

Gary O' said:


> I kinda knew he would
> (we may be illegitimate twins)


Illegitimate twins who have learned a couple of lessons the hard way.


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> I kinda knew he would
> (we may be illegitimate twins)


bruthers  from another mudder...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing


----------



## hollydolly

Me neither.. well nothing planned anyway. It's raining so I can't be in the garden. Got a few calls to make but otherwise only the usual chores..


----------



## Keesha

Buying a boat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to stay cool,, its 71 this morning   will get into the 80s .
Too hot  for  us.

Leftovers  for lunch


----------



## Pappy

Taking the wife to get her hair cut this morning. Weather, due to hit west coast today and tomorrow. I imagine we will get much rain from the hurricane, but not a direct hit.


----------



## JonDouglas

Chores to run this morning and a whole bunch of pictures to convert from yesterday's explorations.  All the leftovers in rotation are gone, so it's off to the supermarket again for things to put in the pot.


----------



## Pinky

Just taking it easy today, as it is once again a very hot/humid day. Yesterday, did our shopping and we both got our haircuts (finally!). I had about 8 inches of hair chopped off. Also got talked into copper highlights.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Also got talked into copper highlights.


Are you happy with them?


----------



## Rich29

Sitting in Subaru dealership getting my Outback serviced for a road trip from SC to VA to meet my son and grandkids for a getaway weekend. They live in PA and this will be the first time  I’ve seen them since COVID.


----------



## Aneeda72

Started walking outside in the street, the sidewalk is too bumpy.  Watering the front garden.  He let several plants die in the back, , as I knew he would.  It’s always so sad, I love my plants.  But i knew he would do this as he has every single time.

Anyway, hip feeling better and getting stronger every day.  Still not sleeping much as it is still too sore, but that too shall pass.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Just taking it easy today, as it is once again a very hot/humid day. Yesterday, did our shopping and we both got our haircuts (finally!). I had about 8 inches of hair chopped off. Also got talked into copper highlights.


Wow 8 inches ??


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Are you happy with them?


I feel there are too many, but .. live and learn. I will eventually be covering them over with a darker colour in a month or so anyway.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Wow 8 inches ??


Yep .. the last time I had my hair cut into a bob, was just as Covid started.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Yep .. the last time I had my hair cut into a bob, was just as Covid started.


..and your hair has grown 8 inches in 16 months ?.. OMG, wow!! I wish my hair grew that fast


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sprayed  some fence lines and worked on one of my tractors..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> ..and your hair has grown 8 inches in 16 months ?.. OMG, wow!! I wish my hair grew that fast


I always have my hair trimmed to chin length. That's where it is now. There's no way I could survive the hot summer with long, thick hair. My daughter is the same. Her hair is now halfway down her back. She wants me to cut it for her on the weekend.


----------



## J-Kat

Not much today.  Need to wash some towels and sheets.  A few housekeeping tasks like mop the kitchen floor and vacuum the living room area rugs.  Get all the garbage and recycling ready and out for trash pickup tomorrow.  Doing a little research regarding ergonomic desk chairs hoping to find one that's highly rated that doesn't cost $1000.  Look for some simple recipes to use the fresh peaches I bought Saturday. That's enough for one day.


----------



## Aunt Marg

J-Kat said:


> Not much today.  Need to wash some towels and sheets.  A few housekeeping tasks like mop the kitchen floor and vacuum the living room area rugs.  Get all the garbage and recycling ready and out for trash pickup tomorrow.  Doing a little research regarding ergonomic desk chairs hoping to find one that's highly rated that doesn't cost $1000.  Look for some simple recipes to use the fresh peaches I bought Saturday. That's enough for one day.


I know, aren't the prices of quality office chairs ridiculous.


----------



## Pecos

It was too hot and humid to go for a long walk this morning, so I decided that spending 40 minutes dragging Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner around would have to substitute for my morning exercise. 

Right now, my 20 year old cat (Kaley) is curled up sleeping in my lap after reassuring me that I made the correct decision. I may go for a evening walk later. 

I need to place an order rom Amazon for some things that are a bit hard to find in our little town. Other than that, it will be an uneventful day with any luck.


----------



## hollydolly

Well ..today, I did my usual chores.. washing drying, put the clothes away that don't need ironing.

Put the wheelie bins out ready for collection in the morning..

took delivery of 2 parcels.. ( completely forgot that I'd ordered the second one and the doorbell is so loud it nearly made me jump out of my skin)...

daughter rang at the end of her day  and on the way to do her shopping ( she's working from home currently) , so  I spoke with  her for a while..

Made my dinner..  skinless sausages, in red onion and red wine gravy with Colcannon...

It's almost 7.30..hubs is due home from work shortly...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> put the clothes away that don't need ironing.


I don't buy clothing that needs to be ironed.  

Going to my daughter-in-law's ultrasound appointment today. She's pregnant with their first child and due in December! 

After a miscarriage last May and an ectopic pregnancy last November, we are all especially excited about her getting to her fourth month.


----------



## hollydolly

Most of my clothes are non-iron, but  I refuse to wear un-ironed Linen...


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Most of my clothes are non-iron, but  I refuse to wear un-ironed Linen...


Speaking of ironing, I see that is on my agenda for this afternoon.
After I get a small filling replaced.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pecos said:


> *Speaking of ironing, I see that is on my agenda for this afternoon.*
> After I get a small filling replaced.


Let me guess, your summer collection of sports shirts?


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Speaking of ironing, I see that is on my agenda for this afternoon.
> After I get a small filling replaced.


Hope the filling goes well...Pecos..I hate ironing but if you wanna send yours over..I'll ignore that as well as my own...


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Marg said:


> Let me guess, your summer collection of sports shirts?


More or less, but these days I dress pretty casual and do my best to stay cool. Sadly, the days of dressing up for anything are largely gone.
I tend to postpone ironing until I notice that what I have hanging in the laundry room is getting to be too much.  My wife tends to do hers on a more regular basis.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pecos said:


> More or less, but these days I dress pretty casual and do my best to stay cool. Sadly, the days of dressing up for anything are largely gone.
> I tend to postpone ironing until I notice that what I have hanging in the laundry room is getting to be too much.  My wife tends to do hers on a more regular basis.


Same goes for my hubby. He loves his short-sleeve casual sports shirts in the summer... cool and sporty, and so from spring until early fall, I press many.


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Marg said:


> Same goes for my hubby. He loves his short-sleeve casual sports shirts in the summer... cool and sporty, and so from spring until early fall, I press many.


Have you started a training program so that he can pick up this task after he retires? I have always ironed my own clothes, and knowing how to do it served me well in the Navy, especially aboard ship.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Am planning on watching a youth baseball game this evening.

Today is the 25th anniversary of the founding of the pro wrestling faction known as the nWo:











Am a proud lifetime member of the fraternity of fans who absolutely love these baaad guys.  Big online celebrations & TV presentations are planned by all.


----------



## StarSong

oldiebutgoody said:


> Am planning on watching a youth baseball game this evening.


How much fun!!!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Most of my clothes are non-iron, but  I refuse to wear un-ironed Linen...


Same here.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pecos said:


> Have you started a training program so that he can pick up this task after he retires? I have always ironed my own clothes, and knowing how to do it served me well in the Navy, especially aboard ship.


ROFLMAO!

Hubby won the lotto in this category, because I'm such a fuss-nut when it comes to things being properly pressed, I'm going to carry on providing the service to him, but... _heavy on the but_... in turn, I'm going to dream up a new service (or two) that he's going to have to provide me.  

I'll bet you learned how to press your own clothes, and nothing IMO looks nicer than properly pressed attire.

Personally, I enjoy ironing. I find it relaxing and calming.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Same here.


I stopped wearing linen many years ago because no matter how glorious when freshly put on, it wrinkles like crazy the moment you sit down.  Since everything is a car ride away, that meant I looked good until I arrived...   

Has linen technology improved and nobody bothered to send me a memo?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I stopped wearing linen many years ago because no matter how glorious when freshly put on, it wrinkles like crazy the moment you sit down.  Since everything is a car ride away, that meant I looked good until I arrived...
> 
> Has linen technology improved and nobody bothered to send me a memo?


yes...it certainly has... you get linen with a cotton mix


----------



## Pam

Been watching Wimbledon all afternoon. Youngest granddaughter coming round soon for a couple of hours so that time will be taken up with art/craft work. She's great little artist and I have one of her sketches on my wall. I can't draw to save my life so I sit and do a bit of colouring in.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes...it certainly has... you get linen with a cotton mix


Good to know.  I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Pappy

Visiting nurse coming today after 2pm.  Our insurance company does this once a year for us. Writes down our meds, weights us, finger prick, pee test, and a few other things. We usually get a nice gift card and a gift of some sort. Hate the finger prick thing. Last time it hurt like the devil.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Hope the filling goes well...Pecos..I hate ironing but if you wanna send yours over..I'll ignore that as well as my own...


LOL, you are so helpful sometimes.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> Buying a boat.


It’s nothing fancy. It’s a 14 foot standard fishing boat with a new Yamaha 25 hp motor, a trolling motor, a fish finder, trailer, cover, a hitch and a thing to take the motor off and on the boat. It’s a 30 year old boat but it’s in great shape. The biggest surprise was that it was finished with wood with new indoor outdoor carpet which had individual compartments everywhere. We bought this from a couple with 14 kids and 14 grandkids with 2 on the way. The kids talked them into getting a bigger boat with a bigger engine so they sold this one for a  great price.
It took us 12 hours to get it but well worth it.
Today I’m eating Cheerios and watching tv. In a while I’m planning on having a nap. Lol


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pam said:


> Been watching Wimbledon all afternoon.





I've been watching Wimby & Hamburg WTA. Had a tasty sausage sandwich for brunch just to add to that fun.


----------



## Lewkat

Staying out of this miserable heat.  Welcome to the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Most of my clothes are non-iron, but  I refuse to wear un-ironed Linen...


I never iron, never ever ever never iron, after all my skin is totally wrinkled, my face is road map worthy, so a few wrinkles on my clothes, , who would notice?  And if they notice, who would care?  And if they notice, and if they care, then , ok, come to my house and iron as much as you want as long as you pay me for the privilege.  

I can use the money.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast with rain off and on, so I just thought I'd do a one store grocery shop, and come right back home without messing around in grim weather...

Picked up my meds.. then drove  to Aldi, because mainly I wanted to stock up on bread and I like their Malted Bloomers... and also skimmed milk.. which is 1/2 the price of the same milk in our more popular supermarkets, Tesco, Sainsbury,  Morrisons etc.. .. and I buy in bulk... so it's quite a saving...

Anyway  I stocked up on some  veggies for freezing, and some fish while I was there too.. and ice cream.. ( vienettas on a stick ).... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....and even bought a couple of peach coloured hanging planters to hook onto the fence..


----------



## Paco Dennis

I have been walking about a mile a day for the past week. Today I feel like I did after a big workout at football practice! Soar!!!!!
I have a bad calf tear incurred in a tractor accident and have walked with a limp for 5 years. Yesterday I was walking 3/4 speed with barely a limp. Also, when it is sunny I take off my shirt to "Soak up the Sun" ( Vitamin D )


----------



## oldman

Going plane spotting this afternoon at Tampa International.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> hen drove to Aldi, because mainly I wanted to stock up on bread and I like their *Malted Bloomers...*


Malted Bloomers is a type of bread?  Wow!  Never, ever would have guessed that.

Going to the library later this morning.  Trying to avoid the grocery store for now because my freezers are slam-a-jammed once again.


----------



## hollydolly

Bloomer.. !! 





 ...yep and ditto my freezers as well.I just managed to squeeze the last pack in today.....I have 2 uprights and one chest freezer..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ditto my freezers as well.I just managed to squeeze the last pack in today.....*I have 2 uprights and one chest freezer*


I have an upright freezer and three freezers that are part of my 2 refrigerators and the kegerator.  Thought I had a lot of freezer space, but you've got me beat by a mile!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I have an upright freezer and three freezers that are part of my 2 refrigerators and the kegerator.  Thought I had a lot of freezer space, but you've got me beat by a mile!


well I have one chest in the Shed.. One Upright in the barn and one in the house as part of the fridge that's all...


----------



## Cameron

Just back from running the puppy border collie for 1.5 K after lots of morning walks.  Afternoon rain fall l warning just about to start so getting a pot of tea going .  do some reading then keep the puppy amused once he wakes up.  Hopefully no thunder storms !


----------



## Aneeda72

I have rested a lot today as hip is hurting a lot, done taking pain pills, and packed a little more stuff for the move; and watching HGTV


----------



## hollydolly

Done my mile on my treadmill.. no dumbells today tho' cuz my back is sore, and if I use the dumbbells it's guaranteed to send my back into spasm, so I have to be careful


----------



## Pinky

Just came back from grocery shopping in the pouring rain. Stopped to get Japanese take-out for an early dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Just came back from grocery shopping in the pouring rain. Stopped to get Japanese take-out for an early dinner.


what does a 3rd generation Japanese person get for Japanese take-out ?


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> what does a 3rd generation Japanese person get for Japanese take-out ?


Sushi?


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> Sushi?


might be.. I'm guessing it's not....


----------



## Lewkat

Today is an indoors day.  Elsa has begun her march up the East Coast and we have had severe thunderstorms, at least one tornado and this is to continue into tomorrow afternoon.  I'd go home, but my son's birthday is Sunday, so here I am at the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Llynn

Taking some books back to the library this afternoon.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> what does a 3rd generation Japanese person get for Japanese take-out ?


Chicken katsu dinner - coated crispy chicken, (w. small portions of potato salad & shredded cabbage) and rice.

Sometimes, Japanese curry with rice and salad. Usually with miso soup.

Also bought some crispy rice crackers


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Chicken katsu dinner (small portions of potato salad & shredded cabbage) and rice.
> Sometimes, Japanese curry with rice and salad. Usually with miso soup.
> Also bought some crispy rice crackers


 Sounds delish.... MY o/h likes  Miso soup.. even tho' he doesn't like any other type of soup


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Sounds delish.... MY o/h likes  Miso soup.. even tho' he doesn't like any other type of soup


I love miso soup!


----------



## Keesha

We got our license so took the boat out today and it was so much fun. Our dogs thought it was a blast.


We travelled a few towns over and watched some boats come out of the marina. 


It was a perfect sunny day. The water was a bit choppy but not too bad. Our schnoodle was a bit scared at first but soon got used to it.


----------



## fmdog44

I've been afflicted with insomnia the past 10-12 days and yesterday is the third day I slept for more than 8 hours to make up for the nights of two hour sleeps. Last night was 13 1/2 hours and two previous nights were 11 then 12 hours. Today I finally awoke for good t 11:30 AM after crashing at 10PM. It's actually kind of scary and not good for the heart.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well I have a cold, lovely, as if I am not miserable enough.  Therefore, I plan on doing very little.  Made my pancake for breakfast, lunch will be one of my little tv dinners, dinner will remain unknown until he goes gets take out.  Most everything is packed.  Due diligence on house is today.

I have lost 8 pounds since surgery.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, take care of that cold.
Hope it doesn't  turn into pneumonia.

Wishing you the best regarding the  house


----------



## hollydolly

...so far, anyway!!


----------



## StarSong

fmdog44 said:


> It's actually kind of scary and not good for the heart.


Sleeping for too many hours is bad for the heart?  I didn't know that.  
If I can get 6 hours sleep I'm a happy camper.  Too often it's in the 5s or less.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Sleeping for too many hours is bad for the heart?  I didn't know that.
> If I can get 6 hours sleep I'm a happy camper.  Too often it's in the 5s or less.


Same here and worst since my surgery.  Two-three hours a day is all I am getting now despite being bored out of my mind.


----------



## StillLearning

Mowed front and back yard this morning. With all this heat and drought yard hasn’t been mowed in a few weeks. Glad things are a little better now but still lots of dead spots. Looking forward to a nice tired sleep tonight. Being physically tired at night makes it easier for me to turn my mind off.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early walk around 6:15 to buy some milk/local paper
After I came back,watered the plants in our community garden,eating breakfast&coming here to see what's happening.After breakfast,took sheets off my bed,rotated my new mattress which I try to do every 2 weeks
My close friend,Marcia called me asking if I was interested in going to BJ's with her,YES.This is the 1st 'road trip' we have taken together since Feb'19.I really missed doing this during the pandempic,always enjoy being with her where ever we went.


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning took my early walk around 6:15 to buy some milk/local paper
> After I came back,watered the plants in our community garden,eating breakfast&coming here to see what's happening.After breakfast,took sheets off my bed,rotated my new mattress which I try to do every 2 weeks
> My close friend,Marcia called me asking if I was interested in going to BJ's with her,YES.This is the 1st 'road trip' we have taken together since Feb'19.I really missed doing this during the pandempic,always enjoy being with her where ever we went.


Sue, what is BJ's ?


----------



## jujube

Fourth day this week babysitting. Last night I got to sleep in a twin bed with the 2-year old. She woke me about 10 times by kicking me in the throat, laying across my face, kneeing me in the spine, etc. She just woke up from a nap and has been throwing a tantrum for the last half hour.  

Just kill me now......


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Sounds delish.... MY o/h likes Miso soup.. even tho' he doesn't like any other type of soup


Not that we have any Japanese heritage, we order a Bento Box.  I love the miso soup in it.  Basically, I’m indifferent on most soups.


----------



## Jules

My hairdresser had to postpone because she had heatstroke 10 days ago.  In that time, my hair sure had grown.  I won’t be seeing her for ages because she cut so much off.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I woke up this morning about 4:00. After I showered and washed my hair, I made my before sunrise prayer. I trimmed my hair, cleared my table of papers that were piling up and refilled my soap and detergent bottles. I also did some financial stuff. Sometimes i wonder WTH did I do all day. In addition, I did a little of this and that, nothing major but things that needed to be taken care of.

I was going to take a nap so I could check out the live stream of a party that's being held at a club in N.J. It's being streamed on the radio station that my son, a deejay, does his House Music broadcast on, which is an audio and visual experience. But my son called after work and said he wanted to come over and work on some music in our studio. Turns out he was doing more mixing on one of my songs (yay!) so my input was needed. There went nap time. I did tune into the party, but quickly lost interest.  After my son left, I decided since I'm still not sleepy (brain is still churnin') I'd go down to the laundry room and get a load done. I usually go between 4 and 5 a.m. which ensures none of my neighbors will be down there. But since I've already been up for 20 hours and may be up for at least another hour, I doubt I'd be feeling like getting up at that time. All I'll have to do is dry them in my dryer in the morning and I'll be pleased with myself that I did it this way.


----------



## Warrigal

Not very much. We are in hard lockdown for at least another week and it's quite cold outside.


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> Sue, what is BJ's ?


Holly,BJ's is like a dept/grocery store,you can find TV/computers/phones/clothing /books.For groceries,you buy items in bulk e.g.  paper towels instead of buying 1 roll they come packed in rolls of 8 or higher Sue


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> Holly,BJ's is like a dept/grocery store,you can find TV/computers/phones/clothing /books.For groceries,you buy items in bulk e.g.  paper towels instead of buying 1 roll they come packed in rolls of 8 or higher Sue


It's akin to Costco and Sam's Club.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have been doing nothing much the last couple days since I am off pain pills and my hip is still quite sore.  But I don’t like to take the pills for very long.  I am watching a lot of tv with a bit of walking now and then.  Plan the same for today.

However, I have now lost enough weight that I am no longer obese.  I am just plain old overweight.  . I barely recognize myself in the mirror.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I'm waiting for my daughter and Granddaughter to come home after being at a dance competition for a week. My Granddaughter did really well and got some gold medals. I really can't wait to see them.*


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm waiting for my daughter and Granddaughter to come home after being at a dance competition for a week. My Granddaughter did really well and got some gold medals. I really can't wait to see them.*View attachment 173014


Good for her.  She must be quite accomplished.  Dance is not easy.


----------



## Pecos

Ironing, I am behind with my ironing.

I will probably get a nap this afternoon, otherwise it is going to be a quiet day around here for me.

My wife is grooming one of our Bichons today.


----------



## StarSong

Going to pick up some baby food that we freeze for our dog - he loves it as a treat and licks it straight out of the jar.  Not a temptation for me though, turkey w/gravy and chicken w/gravy.  Hardly the kind of popsicles I'd choose for myself.


----------



## Buckeye

Hope to get my SO up to Publix to get her second Covid jab.  Then late lunch at a local lake side restaurant.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Going to pick up some baby food that we freeze for our dog - he loves it as a treat and licks it straight out of the jar.  Not a temptation for me though, turkey w/gravy and chicken w/gravy.  Hardly the kind of popsicles I'd choose for myself.


Hey, they don't care.
They'll eat anything as long as it isn't regular ole dog food they get every day and every night lol


----------



## dobielvr

I went and got my hair cut this morning.

Then to Walmart for some probiotics, printer paper, and a few other things I picked up a long the way.....like 2 chocolate donuts lol


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Hey, they don't care.
> They'll eat anything as long as it isn't regular ole dog food they get every day and every night lol


My dog is only 12 lbs and is an extremely picky eater.


----------



## JonDouglas

Got up, made coffee and responded to some posts on various forums.  Just had a steaming bowl of bean soup for breakfast and am about to go exploring.  With the redhead still in the shop with a bad coil, we're taking the cage (i.e, motorcyclist's nickname for car) up into NH again.  Hopefully, some good pictures will result.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> Got up, made coffee and responded to some posts on various forums.  Just had a steaming bowl of bean soup for breakfast and am about to go exploring.  With the redhead still in the shop with a bad coil, we're taking the cage (i.e, motorcyclist's nickname for car) up into NH again.  Hopefully, some good pictures will result.


I can't think of anything that gets one going quite like a steaming bowl of bean soup first thing in the morning! 

Wishing you a wonderful day, and drive the "_cage_" carefully.


----------



## RadishRose

Nothing yet. I'll be cleaning the house, then making supper later on.


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, I am watching tv, did a little walking, going to do a little packing, and a little day dreaming.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I am watching tv, did a little walking, going to do a little packing, and a little day dreaming.


Hope you're feeling a little better each day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made a peach custard pie to go with the chili dogs  for lunch.

Would like to go some where  for a drive with  hubby,,buy he's acting   depressed or discouraged.

Ops,  he's back in the wood pile.
Just heard  the power saw start up.    shaking my head


----------



## Jules

Had to go to the ER last night with flashers in my good eye.  Seeing the Opthamologist today.


----------



## Buckeye

My SO is sleeping in (it's 11:30 am) so I'm doing my best to be quiet and spend time on line.  I may mow the lawn later today if I can get motivated.


----------



## Pappy

Went out to breakfast. First time in a long time. Rest of the day….nothing.


----------



## Cameron

Early morning walks and runs with the puppy who has passed out.   Catching up on the news and thinking of books to order such as Mark Carney's  Values: Building a better world for all.

I should be out this aft doing 3-5 wheel barrows of firewood and stacking but .... Euro Cup england vs italy may stop that !
​


----------



## StarSong

Had a long, leisurely swim this morning before breakfast.  Next on the agenda is to gather some donations for drop-off this week.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Had a long, leisurely swim this morning before breakfast.  Next on the agenda is to gather some donations for drop-off this week.


I'm envious of the l o n g leisurely swim you had this morning...sounds so good.


----------



## dobielvr

This morning while I was on the computer, I heard some loud pruning going on outside.  Geez, I thought to myself...it sounds like it's almost in my byard.  Thought perhaps it was my new neighbors doing some more yard work.

Well, ha ha it was my gardeners in my backyard cutting down 2 big dead trees I have.  I'd didnt realize they were coming today.  Now, I've got more sun shining thru my yard then I need.  It's already hot enough, and this big gap in my landscape is just allowing for more sunlight.

"Let there be light" said somebody lol.

Nothing else is being done today!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Had to go to the ER last night with flashers in my good eye.  Seeing the Opthamologist today.


It can be nothing or it can be something, good thing you are seeing the doc.  Let us know how you are.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Had to go to the ER last night with flashers in my good eye.  Seeing the Opthamologist today.


Oh wow, I hope it's nothing too worrisome...


----------



## JonDouglas

On the way out of town this morning, I stopped for gas and had the opportunity to thank a truck driver.  The guy was busting his ass trying to fill the station's tanks, partly because it was hard work wrestling those huge hoses and partly because his big tanker truck was blocking the front side of the pumps.  After filling my tank, I took the time to go over to him and tell him how important his job was (i.e., helping to keep the economy afloat by delivering fuel) and thanked him for the work he does.  I though the guy was going to cry.  He'd apparently had never had someone appreciate his job and thank him for what he did.  It just seemed like the right thing to do at the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> On the way out of town this morning, I stopped for gas and had the opportunity to thank a truck driver.  The guy was busting his ass trying to fill the stations tanks, partly because it was hard work wrestling those huge hoses and partly because his big tanker truck was blocking the front side of the pumps.  After filling my tank, I took the time to go over to him and tell him how important his job was (i.e., helping to keep the economy afloat by delivering fuel) and thanked him for the work he does.  I though the guy was going to cry.  He'd apparently had never had someone appreciate his job and thank him for what he did.  It just seemed like the right thing to do at the time.


I'll bet you did stop for gas, Jon! 

My sincere apologies, I just could not pass that one up considering the breakfast you had this morning!

All fun aside, love your story!


----------



## PamfromTx

Catching up with housework, laundry and scrubbing the bugs out of my hair.  Nothing exciting.  Not up to going out ~ anywhere.  Hubby is reading up a storm.  

I do need to call some of my family though... later, perhaps.


----------



## Jules

The doctor thinks it was some vitreous detaching.  Will be keeping in touch with my optometrist and back to Opthamologist if vision deteriorates.  My vision is blurry right now because of the dilation drops.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> The doctor thinks it was some vitreous detaching.  Will be keeping in touch with my optometrist and back to Opthamologist if vision deteriorates.  My vision is blurry right now because of the dilation drops.


That’s what I have and its fairly common but you always have to check in case it’s retina related which is very dangerous.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s what I have and its fairly common but you always have to check in case it’s retina related which is very dangerous.


My retina detached in my other eye a couple of years ago.  I lost 95% of the vision in it and have been told to get to the ER or doctor immediately if I see flashes.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> My retina detached in my other eye a couple of years ago.  I lost 95% of the vision in it and have been told to get to the ER or doctor immediately if I see flashes.


Yes, yes and yes.  I was on vacation and had just arrived in Washington state when a shadow fell across my eye.  Stayed overnight got back into the car and drove home to see my doctor as I knew if it was detached retina I had little time.  Thankfully it was another vitreous tear, but a large one.  I had it removed during a different eye surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I watched the Fifa World cup..England V Italy here at Wembley... it was a long game ,  and then went into 3 extra times.. 6mins, 3mins and 30 mins ...to end with a 1 all  score, so for the first and only time since '76, the game had to be decided on penalties... 5 each a side.. .. England lost... 4-3 to Italy...  ..

People are just starting to make their way home now , Pissed.. and pissed off.. and racing towards midnight, so I'm praying there's no carnage on the streets of London tonight..sadly some  English football supporters have a bad rep for that..


----------



## Llynn

lots of excitement today. I spent a few hours out on the patio pitting some freshly picked pie cherries.  I don't bake but I know people who do.


----------



## Aneeda72

My new usual watching tv, also watering the back yard, doing a little packing, wishing my hip would heal faster.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wondering what to do next.

Breakfast is over, load of clothes are now in the dryer.
Dog has done  couple potty trips into the wet lawn.

Hubby & crew are  working in the woodpile.

I'm  staring at  wet  peony stems, that need  removed,, dreaming what plants I'd like to  get.
Something that  comes back ,to fill in  where lilies are.   
Thinking  cone flowers & lupine.

As  anyone  done a  seed exchange?


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm getting ready to take a nap. I didn't sleep last night. A friend of mine called me last night to tell me her 2 yr old granddaughter was in the hospital and diagnosed with a  Tumor in her brain. She is in Children's Hospital in Phila. My daughter worked there for 10yrs and said the Surgeon that will be doing the surgery is one of the best.So all night all I did was cry and pray for the precious child and her family.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> My new usual watching tv, also watering the back yard, doing a little packing, wishing my hip would heal faster.


Sending healing thoughts your way, Aneeda.


----------



## oldman

Nothing, again. Not much to do here in Florida that I haven't already done, except read and post here on SF. 
Probably hang out at the pool and try to beat the heat.


----------



## oldman

Sassycakes said:


> I'm getting ready to take a nap. I didn't sleep last night. A friend of mine called me last night to tell me her 2 yr old granddaughter was in the hospital and diagnosed with a  Tumor in her brain. She is in Children's Hospital in Phila. My daughter worked there for 10yrs and said the Surgeon that will be doing the surgery is one of the best. So all night all I did was cry and pray for the precious child and her family.


Oh, that's not good news. I feel very badly for kids that have cancerous tumors. I will pray with you that hers is benign. My wife and I are donors for St. Jude's Children's Hospital and have received numerous stories of children's situations with having cancer. I couldn't even imagine being a parent and getting that news.


----------



## Paco Dennis

This morning we found a tree limb had fallen on our goat house. My wife tried to get it down but her chain saw died. I had to get dressed for the cruel outdoors.  I had to put on a calf brace, and a nasal hernia belt, boots, long jeans, and a long sleeve shirt. Glad it is only 70 degrees . Out I went.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Paco Dennis said:


> This morning we found a tree limb had fallen on our goat house. My wife tried to get it down but her chain saw died. I had to get dressed for the cruel outdoors.  I had to put on a calf brace, and a nasal hernia belt, boots, long jeans, and a long sleeve shirt. Glad it is only 70 degrees . Out I went.
> 
> 
> View attachment 173368
> 
> View attachment 173369
> 
> View attachment 173370
> 
> View attachment 173371
> 
> View attachment 173372


I see it damaged the roof a little, Paco.

Can that easily be repaired?


----------



## Paco Dennis

I looked at it and it didn't break anything. Got lucky this time. Years ago during a big storm a 6" limb shot through our roof like a huge arrow.  Yikes! I used to be a roofer also. Have repaired many roofs, put new roofs on the bulidings here about 4 times. IN THE SUMMER.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Wondering what to do next.
> 
> Breakfast is over, load of clothes are now in the dryer.
> Dog has done  couple potty trips into the wet lawn.
> 
> Hubby & crew are  working in the woodpile.
> 
> I'm  staring at  wet  peony stems, that need  removed,, dreaming what plants I'd like to  get.
> Something that  comes back ,to fill in  where lilies are.
> Thinking  cone flowers & lupine.
> 
> As  anyone  done a  seed exchange?


I love cone flowers


----------



## RobinWren

StarSong said:


> I'll PM you.  Don't want to bore everybody with this...


you do not bore me, I am equally fascinated. I'd be happy to come to your party for the food but not all the people, I would feel too uncomfortable.


----------



## RobinWren

Pecos said:


> We had a tiny lost dog with no collar show up on our porch. It was so small that it would not have made a good meal for the coyotes that wander through here. It took me a couple of hours walking around in heat the before I found someone who recognized it and knew who it belonged to.
> 
> The poor thing very cooperative and friendly. It was also hot and very mangy. I felt very sorry for it. All the animal shelters were closed today and so I had little choice but to "own" the problem. Our local county animal control is very quick to put lost dogs down and our two bichons were going berserk with having it in our garage which was way  too hot anyway.
> 
> The teenage girl who answered the door thanked me, but I could see that there was no point in discussing the matter any further given that she was well behind on the "responsibility learning curve."
> 
> Overall, I give my neighbors  an average score of a D+. There are a few really good ones, but the weighted average is rather sad.


I want to cry at stories like this, why have an animal if you cannot care for it properly. We are fortunate at least where I live, our rescues generally bring dogs in from the states or other parts of Canada. So many people here are willing to give a cat or dog a good home. Even on my walks I rarely see an outdoor cat.


----------



## StarSong

RobinWren said:


> you do not bore me, I am equally fascinated. I'd be happy to come to your party for the food but not all the people, I would feel too uncomfortable.


Answered you in a PM.


----------



## dobielvr

Had a dentist appt this morn, but cancelled it due to the heat.  My appt was for 1;30 and it's going to be 109* today, so I rescheduled for Friday @ 10am.  Only 98* Friday.

Did some watering early, and came inside to read up on how to get rid of foxes in my byard. 

They're poopin' all over the place, tearing up my plastic ornaments from the $ store, knocking over my empty planting containers....just making a mess.  They're a little too comfortable here.

If anyone has any ideas that work let me know.  Or, I may invest in a BB gun..


----------



## Aneeda72

RobinWren said:


> I want to cry at stories like this, why have an animal if you cannot care for it properly. We are fortunate at least where I live, our rescues generally bring dogs in from the states or other parts of Canada. So many people here are willing to give a cat or dog a good home. Even on my walks I rarely see an outdoor cat.


Yes, I feel so sorry for our feral cat population in this horrid heat.  I saw one drinking from a gutter and it was so thristy it wasn’t even spooked by my walking by with by walker.  The gutter is so dangerous for animals to drink from and yet the cats have no choice.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Had a dentist appt this morn, but cancelled it due to the heat.  My appt was for 1;30 and it's going to be 109* today, so I rescheduled for Friday @ 10am.  Only 98* Friday.
> 
> Did some watering early, and came inside to read up on how to get rid of foxes in my byard.
> 
> They're poopin' all over the place, tearing up my plastic ornaments from the $ store, knocking over my empty planting containers....just making a mess.  They're a little too comfortable here.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas that work let me know.  Or, I may invest in a BB gun..


Hmm, mouse traps where they step and catch a toe and learn to avoid them.  Not rat traps, a rat trap could cripple them.


----------



## RadishRose

dobielvr said:


> Had a dentist appt this morn, but cancelled it due to the heat.  My appt was for 1;30 and it's going to be 109* today, so I rescheduled for Friday @ 10am.  Only 98* Friday.
> 
> Did some watering early, and came inside to read up on how to get rid of foxes in my byard.
> 
> They're poopin' all over the place, tearing up my plastic ornaments from the $ store, knocking over my empty planting containers....just making a mess.  They're a little too comfortable here.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas that work let me know.  Or, I may invest in a BB gun..


They may be looking for water.


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> They may be looking for water.


I think all wild life in the west is looking for water, there is so little of it now.


----------



## Pecos

I had a fairly large CD mature last week and today I started the process of paying off the balance of our mortgage. This of course lead me into the world of internet banking hell. I took my loan out with USAA many years ago, and they turned it over to Nation Star, who somehow brought Wells Fargo into the picture. I finally got the payoff balance from Nation Star, but they wanted me to wire the money to a Wells Fargo account that I never heard of before. But Wells Fargo does not me to wire any more than $5000.00 at a time.

After numerous logins, logouts and phone discussion with several different people, I threw up my hands and finally found where I could send a certified check to USAA. This now entailed moving money from my main checking account at Navy Federal to our local Regions Bank account, and an in office discussion with our local bank manager.

Tomorrow I will be able to go back to Regions and get a certified check made out to USAA. Altogether five banking institutions managed to get into the act. I told the lady at Regions to give herself a virtual hug for rescuing me from internet banking hell..

How do things get this complicated?

I need a nap!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## StarSong

Finished filling a large box of clothing and shoes for donations.  Most of the clothing is now too big for me.  Not a bad problem to have.  Saved some sparkly clothes and shoes for when my 6 year old GD comes over and wants to play dress-up.  

Tried on a bunch of my dressier clothing to figure out what I'll wear to an August wedding. Got it narrowed down to two choices. 

I love being able to shop in my closet.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Finished filling a large box of clothing and shoes for donations.  Most of the clothing is now too big for me.  Not a bad problem to have.  Saved some sparkly clothes and shoes for when my 6 year old GD comes over and wants to play dress-up.
> 
> Tried on a bunch of my dressier clothing to figure out what I'll wear to an August wedding. Got it narrowed down to two choices.
> 
> I love being able to shop in my closet.


I do not have dressier clothes.  I never go where they would be needed.


----------



## hollydolly

Just managed to get the roses above the porch all dead-headed, and the hedge out the back  trimmed.. when the storms we've been promised  for days finally arrived, and Thunder /lightening and torrential rain knocked out our power for an hour.... still raining now at almost 8.30pm...


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> They may be looking for water.


Possibly...but they won't find much!

They've just turned my yard in to their own personal playground lol.

@Aneeda72 ...mouse traps I have plenty of!!


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from taking my wife to her pedadroist, pedifilist<. Damnit, She had her toe nails cut. Then on to bank for a withdrawal and then to Walmart for a prescription. What I’d forget? Oh, stopped at Dunkin for coffee.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​Really, really hard work.....
It involves a spoon and a tub of ice cream.


----------



## debodun

I had a bad feeling when I woke up and the day didn't disappoint. Off and on heavy rain with drizzle in between - cool and overcast. Found standing water in the cellar and of course, so much rain that the plastic sheet I put in the attic under the leak didn't help much, so more stained wallpaper. 

I cleaned out my closets yesterday and got two, 60-gallon trash bags of clothes and a 12-gallon bag of shoes to donate to the city mission. I thought I'd take the clothes to the laundromat to freshen them up - in the pouring rain. Got there when it opened at 5am and there were 3 cars already there. Who would have thought that early on a Monday morning so may people in a small town would be wanting to do laundry. Added to the fact one top-loader was out-of-order. At least my dryer at home worked.

Decided to re-pot a cactus that was leggy and very top-heavy. I wore thick gardening gloves and still got poked. Then it broke in half. Went ahead an re-potted the stump. I'll let the other parts cure, then stick them in soil and see what happens.



On top of all, Firefox decided to act up. Couldn't open homepage - the load icon just kept spinning around. Closed FF, but in Task Manager, it said it was still running. Had to manually close it. Happened twice - FF just freezes.

I called the roofer to confirm he was coming on Saturday. He said he is so far behind schedule because of the weather, he isn't sure now when he can get here. Meanwhile - unsettled weather all week.

So how was YOUR day?


----------



## Keesha

I’m doing something very unexciting . Im pulling and spraying weeds with a vinegar solution. There’s so many of them.


----------



## MickaC

A big day today....LOL.
Garbage pick up.
Watering garden to keep from burning up, taking a lot of water in this heat.
Getting my 2nd vaccine today.


----------



## Lewkat

Going home from the shore.  See you up north.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today's major job (which is not really allthat big) is to start looking for two, new counter chairs/stools today.  Fortunately my legs went down before the stool did this morning, leaving me standing and stool not so much.  The stool  was overpriced, China-made crap from a place called Grandin Road, an outlet recommended by the decorator friend of a friend.  Stupid me.   Even after I glued and clamped it back together twice, the junk still fell apart quite suddenly in different places.  Furniture should last more than a year and a half.  We still have some pieces made by now-defunct Heywood Wakefield that remain as solid, variations in humidity be damned. Throw in a trip to the market, some reading and the day will fill up.


----------



## StarSong

Going to a new salon today for a haircut and a little color weaving.  This is my DIL's stylist, and I've know both the stylist and her husband since they were in HS with my boys. It's a much more upscale salon than my usual but it's time to go to a pro for the color.  Also, I'm leaning toward an updated cut.  Shags are back in - they always worked well with my curls.


----------



## Pinky

Waiting for my doctor's phone appointment. Might have to go out later, depending on whether the humidity gets to us or not. The condo is having the a/c chiller looked at today, so a/c will be off until tomorrow morning. Humidity level outside is 82%. May have to get the fan out of our locker .. we'll see.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

1st of three days off after six days of work

today’s activities in order of priority :

Devotions and COFFEE. 

dance/exercise (my cardiologist tells me I need to be doing 30 min cardio 5 days a week—I’m up to 20+ min 3-4 days a week)

wash

new library books. (After watching “Genius” about Thomas Wolfe, I picked up one of his books…. Ok, he is a genius with words but reading a chapter of his writing is like eating a whole cheesecake— very dense and rich)

grocery shopping and cooking ahead

finish the Bollywood movie I started last night

have a great day!


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> Today's major job (which is not really allthat big) is to start looking for two, new counter chairs/stools today.  Fortunately my legs went down before the stool did this morning, leaving me standing and stool not so much.  The stool  was overpriced, China-made crap from a place called Grandin Road, an outlet recommended by the decorator friend of a friend.  Stupid me.   Even after I glued and clamped it back together twice, the junk still fell apart quite suddenly in different places.  Furniture should last more than a year and a half.  We still have some pieces made by now-defunct Heywood Wakefield that remain as solid, variations in humidity be damned. Throw in a trip to the market, some reading and the day will fill up.


Take a look at this site, Jon.

They have some really beautiful furniture.

http://hancockandmoore.com/Products/Search?TypeID=CAT9,CSTOOL


----------



## Paco Dennis

Went to the big city to buy a cordless chainsaw. Stopped by the Fretboard Cafe for a cup of Decaf.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Paco Dennis said:


> Went to the big city to buy a cordless chainsaw. Stopped by the Fretboard Cafe for a cup of Decaf.
> 
> View attachment 173490
> 
> View attachment 173491


Looks like you had the place all to yourself? 

I remember as a kid, while out with my mom running around town, we'd stop in at one particular coffee shop, and I was always taken aback by the regulars that would get up from the table they were sitting at, go fetch the pot of coffee, refill everyone's coffee cups at their table, and the waitress never flinched. 

Are you still required to wear masks where you live?


----------



## debodun

I went to the bank to deposit the money I made from selling things over the weekend. Decided as long as I had the car out to do a little grocery shopping, but somewhere along the way I lost my shopping list. Tried to remember what was on it. When I got home I remembered I had forgotten 2 things - peanut butter and gardening gloves. Took a large bag of empty prescription bottles to the pharmacy for disposal. This is the first time they balked at accepting them. I reminded them that they had always taken them for confidential disposal before an asked if they had changed their policy. All the clerk said was, "We'll do it this time, but from now on, just throw them out with your garbage." Well, maybe I don't want to do that. 

Does anyone else on the forum that takes prescription medicines take the empty bottles to the pharmacy?


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Does anyone else on the forum that takes prescription medicines take the empty bottles to the pharmacy?


Only if there’s still some medication in the bottle.  I have to remove the labels ahead of time.


----------



## Paco Dennis

They were all outside without masks. ( Some places require masks others don't, I dont know when and where so I carry 2 with me ) Columbia is having some new covid problems. I took it off though when strolling around. $3.40 for a small decaf! Not like those good ol days you described.


----------



## Paco Dennis

debodun said:


> I went to the bank to deposit the money I made from selling things over the weekend. Decided as long as I had the car out to do a little grocery shopping, but somewhere along the way I lost my shopping list. Tried to remember what was on it. When I got home I remembered I had forgotten 2 things - peanut butter and gardening gloves. Took a large bag of empty prescription bottles to the pharmacy for disposal. This is the first time they balked at accepting them. I reminded them that they had always taken them for confidential disposal before an asked if they had changed their policy. All the clerk said was, "We'll do it this time, but from now on, just throw them out with your garbage." Well, maybe I don't want to do that.
> 
> Does anyone else on the forum that takes prescription medicines take the empty bottles to the pharmacy?




That is the first time I have heard about pharmacy disposal of empty pill bottles. For about 12 years I have just thrown them away. I wonder if it has anything to do with people finding the empty bottle and getting your info to use....?


----------



## Pinky

We put them in the recycle bin.


----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


> That is the first time I have heard about pharmacy disposal of empty pill bottles. For about 12 years I have just thrown them away. I wonder if it has anything to do with people finding the empty bottle and getting your info to use....?


all our pharmacies will take empty pill bottles,  1/2 used or even full ones if they're no longer needed and dispose of them safely themselves


----------



## hollydolly

Today.. I've scraped all the old paint from the outside stone  windows , sanded them down, and I'm going to repaint them later this evening or tomorrow..

Spent an hour ringing around for an emergency dentist for o/h , but everyone is full up for at least 3 weeks , not even seeing emergency patients..( this country is becoming scary)... finally found one who will see him tomorrow but it will cost around £500  for consultation and repair a cracked tooth

Cleared out my spice cupboards and re-arranged all that .it looks much better..

Deep conditioned my hair, and I'm sitting here now with it all on my head.. just about to go and jump in the shower before my DD calls with an update  later on my favourite grandfurbabies' progress, after his illness....and find out if after a month this poor boy who lives for his toys and hasn't been allowed to have any for 4 weeks can finally get them again after today 

Tonight for Dinner, I'm going to have Mac& Cheese, with Crayfish & Lobster tails


----------



## timoc

timoc said:


> What are you doing today?​Really, really hard work.....
> It involves a spoon and a tub of ice cream.


Well, after the severe strain of yesterday, I decided to just use one hand at a time, doing alternate shifts emptying the contents of a punnet of grapes down my eager mouth, I've just finished the last grape.....I knew I should have got two punnets.


----------



## Aunt Marg

timoc said:


> Well, after the severe strain of yesterday, I decided to just use one hand at a time, doing alternate shifts emptying the contents of a punnet of grapes down my eager mouth, I've just finished the last grape.....I knew I should have got two punnets.


I dedicate this song to you, Timoc!


----------



## Don M.

My fairly old Stihl backpack leaf blower hasn't been running right for the past month.  I tried all the routine stuff, filters, sparkplug, etc., with no improvement.  So, I ordered a new carburetor from EBAY...$20.  It arrived yesterday, and I put it on today.  Success!  The blower started up on the 3rd pull, and after a couple of minor adjustments, it's running like new.  The local dealer price for a new part is almost $90.  

I thought about rebuilding the carb, but with my ancient old hands, I would have probably dropped/lost half of the tiny parts involved.


----------



## Sunny

For six years, I've been living with an enormous crystal chandelier in my dining room, which looks like it belongs in the Tzar's palace in 19th century Russia. This is a small alcove, nothing fancy in it, and I frequently use the dining room table as a work area. (Taxes, general paper work, jigsaw puzzles, etc.)  I hated that chandelier with a passion, and finally, when the electric switch on the wall died a few weeks ago, I decided the time had come to do somethng about it.

So I bought a nice little, simple hanging fixture online, and today, the electrician came, replaced the wall switch, and hallelujah, the crystal monstrosity is now sitting out on my enclosed porch. I love the new look!

But as yet, I have no idea what to do with the old one. I'd gladly give it away. But I don't know too many Russian tzars.


----------



## debodun

Contact some antique dealers in your locale, if you have any.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I went to the bank to deposit the money I made from selling things over the weekend. Decided as long as I had the car out to do a little grocery shopping, but somewhere along the way I lost my shopping list. Tried to remember what was on it. When I got home I remembered I had forgotten 2 things - peanut butter and gardening gloves. Took a large bag of empty prescription bottles to the pharmacy for disposal. This is the first time they balked at accepting them. I reminded them that they had always taken them for confidential disposal before an asked if they had changed their policy. All the clerk said was, "We'll do it this time, but from now on, just throw them out with your garbage." Well, maybe I don't want to do that.
> 
> Does anyone else on the forum that takes prescription medicines take the empty bottles to the pharmacy?


Nope, I just peal of the label tear it into tiny pieces and chuck the bottles, BUT Deb you could sell the bottles for a dime a piece because people do use them to hold screws and such.  @debodun


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today.. I've scraped all the old paint from the outside stone  windows , sanded them down, and I'm going to repaint them later this evening or tomorrow..
> 
> Spent an hour ringing around for an emergency dentist for o/h , but everyone is full up for at least 3 weeks , not even seeing emergency patients..( this country is becoming scary)... finally found one who will see him tomorrow but it will cost around £500  for consultation and repair a cracked tooth
> 
> Cleared out my spice cupboards and re-arranged all that .it looks much better..
> 
> Deep conditioned my hair, and I'm sitting here now with it all on my head.. just about to go and jump in the shower before my DD calls with an update  later on my favourite grandfurbabies' progress, after his illness....and find out if after a month this poor boy who lives for his toys and hasn't been allowed to have any for 4 weeks can finally get them again after today
> 
> Tonight for Dinner, I'm going to have Mac& Cheese, with Crayfish & Lobster tails


I had a cracked tooth usually they just put a crown on it


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> For six years, I've been living with an enormous crystal chandelier in my dining room, which looks like it belongs in the Tzar's palace in 19th century Russia. This is a small alcove, nothing fancy in it, and I frequently use the dining room table as a work area. (Taxes, general paper work, jigsaw puzzles, etc.)  I hated that chandelier with a passion, and finally, when the electric switch on the wall died a few weeks ago, I decided the time had come to do somethng about it.
> 
> So I bought a nice little, simple hanging fixture online, and today, the electrician came, replaced the wall switch, and hallelujah, the crystal monstrosity is now sitting out on my enclosed porch. I love the new look!
> 
> But as yet, I have no idea what to do with the old one. I'd gladly give it away. But I don't know too many Russian tzars.


Send it to Deb, she will sell it


----------



## Aneeda72

My buyers came today for a final walk through.    Ugh, just ugh


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> My buyers came today for a final walk through.    Ugh, just ugh


But, that's good ...right?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> My buyers came today for a final walk through.    Ugh, just ugh


why so bad?..what happened ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> why so bad?..what happened ?


They wanted to see the inside of the shed, cause you know, the inside of sheds differ from shed to shed .  Actually they wanted to see if there was anything in the shed that they wanted, but we had already given away shed stuff.  But they wanted a shelving unit nope.  And my outside statues from my memorial garden, nope.

They wanted the dog house, decided they didn’t, and demanded we get rid of it.    After they left, put it curbside, gone in 20 minutes.  They wanted to complain about how they were running out of money.  I could not care less.  I do not have money to run out of.  Also said they forgot about the hole in one window and how they needed to replace it.

Since that window is under the carport, it doesn’t need to be replaced.  We have cats that said, it might shatter.  What?  Complained about the carpet, then don’t buy the house.  And on and on and on they droned.  Shut up folks, just shut up.  I was biting my tongue and cheeks.

And we went through the garden discussing what was planted.  Then 5 plants I planted appeared dead but I don’t know if they are dead, it could be their life cycle.  I told her if they don’t come back in the spring to take them back to Lowe’s.  I kept the tags on them.

Then I hear my stupid husband saying some stuff that opened a can of worms cause he could not keep his big mouth shut and I specifically told him not to talk about a repair we did, cause it’s repaired.  And he embellished the story, cause that’s what he does.    Anyway, he even showed pictures that he kept on his phone so the whole deal could be off with only two more days till it closes.

These are just the highlights.  As if I don’t have enough issues, I have to deal with these people, and my stupid husband, and my crappy life.  .  Oh, and she’s like well, we can call you later if we have questions.  No, NO, NOOO, you can not, you idiot.  And I disliked their realtor.  And she was right in my face-ever hear of COVID-19?  And they brought a fake service dog.  OMGOSH-kill me now.

Deep breathes Aneeda, deep breathes.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG!!! ...I so have everything crossed for you that it all goes well despite the old man...


----------



## hollydolly

Got the window ledges painted... just waiting for them to dry , and I'll do a second coat,







ETA the orange is  Masking Tape.. not paint.....


----------



## Sliverfox

So far have done my morning routine, get up, get dressed, let  dog out,,make coffee, eat breakfast in front of computer.
Read my emails,answered one,, take the  dog out again.

Have to make sure bathrooms  doors are  closed as,, Mac like to run away with the toilet paper.
Don't think any of  other dogs  did that.


----------



## StarSong

Going to zip over to buy a birthday card this morning, then take the car in for regular maintenance service. 

Happy with my trim and color correction.  Not happy that the stylist wouldn't charge me because we know each other so I stuffed a very large tip in her pocket!


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> So far have done my morning routine, get up, get dressed, let  dog out,,make coffee, eat breakfast in front of computer.
> Read my emails,answered one,, take the  dog out again.
> 
> Have to make sure bathrooms  doors are  closed as,, Mac like to run away with the toilet paper.
> Don't think any of  other dogs  did that.


LOL..ours did when they were puppies, but not now..instead one of them steals food  if left alone for even a few seconds.. my DD had just popped out with the rubbish , left her lunch on the counter top out of reach she thought.. but this is what she returned to...







She said if she'd not heard him belching, she would have thought she was going mad, and hadn't made the lunch at all

look at this innocent face


----------



## Pinky

Taking it easy this morning, waiting for the a/c to be turned back on. Even though it was off all of yesterday, it wasn't too uncomfortable for sleeping last night.

Earlier, there was a huge racket on our balcony, so I peeked out, and saw ... a huge red hawk with wings spread out, feathers flying everywhere. It was after a pigeon who looked a bit stunned, but it flew away. Since then, it has been very quiet. It's the first time we've ever seen a hawk around here.

edit: spoke too soon. I just looked out and saw about 8 pigeons on the balcony rail. Hubby shooed them away. Guess they didn't learn their lesson.


----------



## JonDouglas

Busy morning starting with coffee, cereal and some computer work.  Then it was off to the dentist for 6 mos. cleaning.  Got back home to take and pass the drone pilot's test, which takes some time but you cannot fail (I am not exaggerating - they auto correct wrong answers, of which I had one).  Next was finally getting around to registering the drone with the FAA, which took some time when it didn't like the drone's serial number.  That was followed by the last bowl of leftover bean soup for lunch and the need to make more soon.  This afternoon is more running around with no time to play.  Still crap weather and a motorcycle needing an ignition coil that's scarce (supply chain issues resulting the the covid stupidity).


----------



## hollydolly

@Pinky , we often get hawks or sparrowhawks attacking the Collared doves and wood pigeons in our garden. They sweep down fast and silently.. and tear into the pigeons.. I hate them..I'm constantly chasing them away!!

The big fat almost tame birds in my garden , are not fighters... but they try and defend themselves as best they can but usually lose... unless I'm there of course..


----------



## hollydolly

Today, I've finished painting the outside  window sills  and sealed them too... It's been so hot here the paint dried very quickly between coats..

I got a nice big fat electronic cheque from a pension I had from a long time ago.. ..and they had the nerve to tax  me on it, so I went online to the UK tax site  and made a Tax rebate claim.. immediately  ( my o/h laughs at me, he says I'll accept anything from anyone but I'm a true Celt when it comes to money and  won't let anyone rip me of) ..and it's true!! 

In this part of England and I should imagine countrywide, we have a shortage of Doctors and dentists taking on new patients... there's several reasons but they're political so I'll leave them out on here..so even if you have a toothache you can wait 5 weeks to be seen.. as one dentist told me just today when I was looking for a dentist for o/h who has a cracked tooth.. .I was stunned, and said so. That's like going to a doctor with a broken arm and being told to wait for weeks to have it fixed, says I.... yes she said '' sorry''.. but you won't find anyone in this county who will do any better...

Well anyway after ringing around all over the place, I finally found one who has rave reviews, and is only in the next town, and was able to register hubs with them today... ( private Dentist not NHS) ..so today he had a temp filling put in with my Dentist... but they're  not taking any more registrations so I couldn't get him into mine as a patient .. and  the earliest the new dentist can see him will be the 17th of September  for his initial consultation

Just unbelievable.. > I'm so sick of this country allowing so many immigrants in when we just do not have the infrastructure to support them

(oops no more Politics )..lol


----------



## debodun

A man came to look at my records for sale. He spent an hour looking at them. He looked at 25 boxes of 78 RPMs and several boxes of LP albums - there are 20 of those. When he finished he started back at the first box again, which I didn't see the need. I was getting a little impatient, but didn't say anything. He then stood up and said that my price was "_fairly_ reasonable", but it would be a lot of work to move them, he'd have to hire help and rent a U-Haul. Then he said he'd have to discuss it with his wife. I suppose, if his wife gives him permission, he will then ask for his moving expenses taken off the price.


----------



## Aneeda72

Based on the fact that we are closing tomorrow, will get a check on Friday, and money Tuesday at the latest-I bought me a used car. While I am there, putting down a deposit to hold it till next week, the realtor calls and says they won’t sign till Monday.

I really really dislike these guys.  .  Nothing I can do.

I will have to buy the car with a credit card.   

We got sandwiches for lunch, ice cream cone after.  Then came home.


----------



## Keesha

Today I went and got my vaccination. It went very well. I had to wait an extra 15 minutes due to my medical history but, so far, I have no serious side effects. My arm is a bit sore. That’s it. 

Since my husband drove me and was there, they asked if he wanted his 2nd shot and got him in extra early. He was happy to get it finished and out of the way.

If you are vaccinated then you don’t have to quarantine yourself if you travel anywhere. 
Tickets to games and musical concerts require proof of vaccination.

Im glad I got it cause my sister in law is visiting us soon. She can visit snd doesn’t need to quarantine since she’s had both shots. We have other family members and friends visiting us soon too so we are feeling a bit more confident in getting it for both us & them.


----------



## Pecos

I picked up my certified check to pay off our mortgage. I will send it out by certified mail tomorrow. My wife and I have no idea how we should celebrate this event.


----------



## kburra

Second Covid jab today!


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I picked up my certified check to pay off our mortgage. I will send it out by certified mail tomorrow. My wife and I have no idea how we should celebrate this event.


Perhaps a fabulous meal and a bottle of champagne? A fine bong?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pecos said:


> I picked up my certified check to pay off our mortgage. I will send it out by certified mail tomorrow. My wife and I have no idea how we should celebrate this event.


What a wonderful dilemma @Pecos!   Congratulations!


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I picked up my certified check to pay off our mortgage. I will send it out by certified mail tomorrow. My wife and I have no idea how we should celebrate this event.


ice cream, lots and lots of ice cream


----------



## Jules

Sliverfox said:


> Have to make sure bathrooms doors are closed as,, Mac like to run away with the toilet paper.


My naughty little fellow liked to do this.  I’d tie some binder twine (so he could see it) attached to 3 or 4 empty tin cans that were placed on the counter.  Did the same if he was liking to dine on the garbage in the bathroom.  It would work for several months.  


debodun said:


> then ask for his moving expenses taken off the price.


No way.  It’s his problem that he doesn’t have the sense to own a pickup.  JK.

@Keesha, will you be serving Nova Scotian scallops to your visitors?  They have to be less expensive and so much better than the ones I was drooling over in the store yesterday.  

@Pecos & your wife, congratulations to the end the mortgage and those pesky payments.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> My naughty little fellow liked to do this.  I’d tie some binder twine (so he could see it) attached to 3 or 4 empty tin cans that were placed on the counter.  Did the same if he was liking to dine on the garbage in the bathroom.  It would work for several months.
> 
> No way.  It’s his problem that he doesn’t have the sense to own a pickup.  JK.
> 
> @Keesha, will you be serving Nova Scotian scallops to your visitors?  They have to be less expensive and so much better than the ones I was drooling over in the store yesterday.
> 
> @Pecos & your wife, congratulations to the end the mortgage and those pesky payments.


Oh we are doing better than that.
My husband just caught a bunch more speckled trout that look like salmon inside.
We are purchasing some local lobster 
since Nova Scotia is the lobster capital of the world . We are buying scallops ( yes the are much less expensive here) and picking mussels off an island down the road from us. Those are all my sister in laws favourite foods.

And I will be making homemade blueberry pudding with all the blueberries we pick since it is Canada ‘s blueberry capital. We’ve been finding loads of places to pick fresh berries so are going to make some fresh preserves also.

I am sooo looking forward to feeding and entertaining guests. In fact yesterday we went out to look at dining room chairs. One of our chairs got ruined in our move and we refinished the solid maple table. Trying to purchase matching chairs is next to impossible so we might need to either paint the legs white and purchase all white chairs OR purchase and entire new dining room set.
We saw some really nice ones yesterday and since dining will be a huge part of entertaining our guests, we want something nice and comfortable.

I will be sure to take photos of our table spread including the food so you can drool so more. 

I’m sooo glad I didn’t sell my Royal Doulton fine China set cause I’m going to need them.
My husbands already eaten two lobsters on his own.

We also are planning on having our new found friends over so will soon be having some dinner parties which I’m really looking forward to. Like Starsong, I love entertaining guests.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk  around 6:30,went to buy some milk,local paper,already 73,with a slight breeze
When I returned,was watering the plants/flowers in community garden when a small rabbitt aka 'thumper' was watching me. I stopped what I was doing said' Good morning',he proceed to hop to the other side of garden
My weekly 'road trip' with Mary,this morning we're going to Kohl's.I'm looking for blouses.We may stop at $ store afterwards
The rest of my day if its not too humid,either take another walk or sit outside in the shade talking with other residents


----------



## katlupe

Today I am catching up on house work. Could not do too much the last couple of days due to health issues. So pacing myself today so I can get some things done.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watering garden, dishes, packing, folding towels, watching tv, wishing I was elsewhere


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Today I am catching up on house work. Could not do too much the last couple of days due to health issues. So pacing myself today so I can get some things done.


Glad you're feeling better.  

I have a couple of errands to run this morning and need to catch up on some business paperwork, but it won't be an exceptionally busy day.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Watering garden, dishes, packing, folding towels, watching tv, wishing I was elsewhere


you soon will be....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Oy vey I woke up at 0415 this AM with a bad dream and a headache.  Stayed up (various reasons that seemed logical at the time ) but now I can tell I need a nap and I’ve got a friend coming to visit who’s already 1/2 way here.  Sigh.  

::making a pot of strong tea::


----------



## debodun

I went through one of the utensil drawers in the kitchen and culled out the items I hardly or never use. Put those in a box for the moving sale. I did find some interesting things - a slotted spoon with an astronomy motif (difficult to see in the photo, but it has star and comet shaped holes), a spaghetti winding fork and what I think is a whisk.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I went through one of the utensil drawers in the kitchen and culled out the items I hardly or never use. Put those in a box for the moving sale. I did find some interesting things - a slotted spoon with an astronomy motif (difficult to see in the photo, but it has star and comet shaped holes), a spaghetti winding fork and what I think is a whisk.
> 
> View attachment 173884


Please tell me that whatever you can't sell you will either donate or trash.  I hope you won't continue to be encumbered by them in your new home.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am very excited to see you are moving @debodun  probably more than you


----------



## Kaila

Pecos said:


> I picked up my certified check to pay off our mortgage. I will send it out by certified mail tomorrow. My wife and I have no idea how we should celebrate this event.


Celebrate by buying another house?
Nooooooooo.....

Congratulations!


----------



## katlupe

debodun said:


> I went through one of the utensil drawers in the kitchen and culled out the items I hardly or never use. Put those in a box for the moving sale. I did find some interesting things - a slotted spoon with an astronomy motif (difficult to see in the photo, but it has star and comet shaped holes), a spaghetti winding fork and what I think is a whisk.
> 
> View attachment 173884


I put together a box of utensils like that and sold them on eBay as a lot. Then I had to go to the thrift store to find more because buyers like those lots.


----------



## hollydolly

Just got back from dropping my o/h off to collect his car from it's service.... and  I picked up his shirts from the town centre dry cleaners.

The nearest car park is a good walk away, so I took a chance and parked on a double yellow line outside the shop and prayed the traffic warden wouldn't come along and give me a ticket in the next few mins..*whew* .. managed to do that...but I swear they hide around corners just waiting to pounce
Stopped off at the superstore as I had to drive past it anyway.. picked up a few groceries.. and some antibiotic eye cream, cuz hubs  gets recurrent painful styes..so hopefully he'll use this and it'll stop it happening so often...


----------



## katlupe

I managed to go to the store and get more greens for Rabbit and a couple other things. Then checked my mail and put my name on the list for the potluck tomorrow night. I am bringing cheese and crackers because I can't cook something this time. If Sonny can find a decent watermelon he said he will bring one. Right now i am waiting for my laundry, 2 loads washing right now. Then I will hang them in the shower and get my feet up.


----------



## debodun

My lawn needs mowing. Constant intermittent rain have kept me from doing my duty. The sun is out today, but it's so warm and humid, I fear the grass will not dry off enough added to the fact that mowing in hot, humid conditions is torture for me. I don't like to mow wet grass anyway, it clogs the mower and leaves clumps on the lawn. I looked at the lawn when I got back from the dentist (had a filling this morning) and there was still beads of water on the leaves.


----------



## hollydolly

Good idea not to mow wet grass...Debs... hope your filling didn't hurt.. Dentist yesterday only gave hubs a temp filling, said it would be wasting his money to keep the tooth, so he's got yet another appt somewhere in the distant galaxy to have it taken out...

It'll be the first tooth he's ever had removed .. good thing it's one at the back...


----------



## debodun

Mine was the bottom left wisdom tooth. No discomfort.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Mine was the bottom left wisdom tooth. No discomfort.


His is bottom right....


----------



## Ruby Rose

PamfromTx said:


> Bouncing off the walls due to being home bound so long.  It would be great to be able to travel.


Counting my blessings...always!


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> a spaghetti winding fork


How can you tell it’s a spaghetti winding fork?  I didn’t know people used a special fork.  I like that spoon.


----------



## debodun

The end has a crank-shaped lever which turns the fork, although mine is missing the end cap. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/red-self-winding-spaghetti-fork-rare-/224029111949


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Good idea not to mow wet grass...Debs... hope your filling didn't hurt.. Dentist yesterday only gave hubs a temp filling, said it would be wasting his money to keep the tooth, so he's got yet another appt somewhere in the distant galaxy to have it taken out...
> 
> It'll be the first tooth he's ever had removed .. good thing it's one at the back...


@hollydolly 
One would think that the time it takes to fill a tooth would be around the same as it would take to extract a tooth.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> One would think that the time it takes to fill a tooth would be around the same as it would take to extract a tooth.


Yes I said that too.. but I was told that due to C-19.. they have to prepare the clinic for a 45 minute procedure.. rather than a 20 min one.. with different types of PPE..! This from the dentist receptionist.. can you believe it ?


----------



## Jules

@Keesha  You’ve found perfection in your new location.  I remember looking at your home while you were considering purchasing it.  It looked like it was designed for entertaining.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Yes I said that too.. but I was told that due to C-19.. they have to prepare the clinic for a 45 minute procedure.. rather than a 20 min one.. with different types of PPE..! This from the dentist receptionist.. can you believe it ?


Actually, I can.  Our dentist remains extremely cautious.  The waiting room is your car - you phone upon arrival and they tell you when you may enter the building and then their office.  From there you must immediately wash your hands, answer Covid-related questions, and have your temperature taken.    

You get escorted to the treatment room.  Dentist and assistant are masked, gloved and wearing face shields.    

When finished you exit the office through a different doorway, so you don't retrace any steps.

Everyone is masked through this entire process, patients included until they're in the chair.  
They sanitize everything before working on the next patient.

All this despite California's significantly loosened C-19 restrictions.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> @Keesha  You’ve found perfection in your new location.  I remember looking at your home while you were considering purchasing it.  It looked like it was designed for entertaining.


Jules! You are right! This house, the area we live in and the friends we are meeting are perfect for us. I’d forgotten how much I enjoy other people’s company until we started getting invited out and remembered. It’s a LOT of fun.

Today we went out and purchased this dining room set because it’s so simple but classy and matches our floor really well. We found an extra piece of hardwood floor and took it with us just to be sure.

Then we bought a table cloth and a few other things for entertaining. I’m so glad my husband talked me out of selling my good china. I honestly didn’t think I’d ever have a need for a full set again but I do. Yayyy. I’m so giddy right now. Then again, I ate some gummies. 

It’s been 32 years seen we bought a new dining room table and this was 30% off. It’s solid wood throughout with comfy seat cushions.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pecos

Kaila said:


> Celebrate by buying another house?
> Nooooooooo.....
> 
> Congratulations!


LOL, I don't think so. We are interested in making life far less complicated, buying another house would not get us there/.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Actually, I can.  Our dentist remains extremely cautious.  The waiting room is your car - you phone upon arrival and they tell you when you may enter the building and then their office.  From there you must immediately wash your hands, answer Covid-related questions, and have your temperature taken.
> 
> You get escorted to the treatment room.  Dentist and assistant are masked, gloved and wearing face shields.
> 
> When finished you exit the office through a different doorway, so you don't retrace any steps.
> 
> Everyone is masked through this entire process, patients included until they're in the chair.
> They sanitize everything before working on the next patient.
> 
> All this despite California's significantly loosened C-19 restrictions.


yes we have all of that too..but with a 5 week wait for an emergency appointment


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> It’s been 32 years seen we bought a new dining room table and this was 30% off. It’s solid wood throughout with comfy seat cushions.


That’s my style too.  Right away I looked at the photo to see the seats.  I’d never have wooden seats again.  It’s from DH and we’re stuck with it until it wears out, which mean never.


----------



## Don M.

I got lucky today....I had an old Crown break off from a root canal, last night at Supper.  I called my dentist this morning, and he fitted me in early this afternoon.  Luckily, I didn't swallow the crown, and he was able to install a longer pin into it, and drill deeper into the old root for a better fit.  
This dentist is the best I've ever had.  He closes on Wednesdays to teach at a nearby university.  Even though he is usually quite busy, he always seems to find time for an unscheduled visit...even works through his lunch hour if necessary.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Made my first salat (Fajr prayer) of the day before sunrise. I ironed a bit, added a review update to my website and have been catching up with social networking on and off all day both here and on FB. plus checking out another site. I took the garbage and recyclables to our dumpster area and walked to the supermarket to pick up a few things this morning before it got too hot. I also took care of some financial stuff online. Sitting at this computer for most of the day has made me lazy, so besides cleaning up my kitchen, nothing else will get done in here tonight.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> That’s my style too.  Right away I looked at the photo to see the seats.  I’d never have wooden seats again.  It’s from DH and we’re stuck with it until it wears out, which mean never.


Thanks. We used to have bare wooden seats before too. Never again.  I made sure these were ultra comfy. My bum is with it. Lol.


We got it set up and it does match with the wood in our house. The table cloth I got matches the big lighthouse picture but is a bit big. I think I’d prefer table mats.

Anyway I took a picture without the table cloth and one with.


----------



## Jules

@Keesha, it’s perfect.  If you have an extra board for the table, you’ll need the long cloth.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> @Keesha, it’s perfect.  If you have an extra board for the table, you’ll need the long cloth.


Thanks Jules. 
That’s ‘with’ the extra piece in the middle.
We meant to measure the table before we left but forgot and by the time we remembered, they were boxing it up for us to take home.

I figure it’s about 39 or 40 by 78”. The tablecloth length is 120” but I only paid $14 for it from winners. Besides which I can shorten it. It does match nicely. Yayyy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Rented a storage garage he's moving stuff into today.


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking a check to the apartment, getting deposit back on car we are no longer going to buy, moving stuff to storage we rented, packing more stuff, cleaning house, busy busy busy day.


----------



## hollydolly

Very hot here today, and especially in our back garden which is protected from the wind by hedges and mature trees, it's_ really_ hot ... .I've been out gardening with hubs today.. he's been reducing all the hedging to a more manageable level so we don't have to cut it quite so often... 


It's so hot  I  got myself a Dark chocolate peppermint Ice lolly.. to cool down while he's  had a beer.....and come in a little while ago to the front of the house and take in the breeze through  the window next to me..

I don't have a pool here but the kids next door are playing in their pool,..I think I might have to stand under the hosepipe spray later once we've watered the lawns

Gotta go out shortly and drop hubs off at the car place...


----------



## debodun

A man came this morning and bought half of my 78 RPM record collection (and paid half the agreed price). That's all he could fit in his vehicle. Said he would come back Monday morning moring for the rest.


----------



## chrislind2

Going to work. Only 11 days left counting today until I retire! 11 working days that is. 14 days actually but who's counting.


----------



## katlupe

debodun said:


> A man came this morning and bought half of my 78 RPM record collection (and paid half the agreed price). That's all he could fit in his vehicle. Said he would come back Monday morning moring for the rest.


Wow! Good for you! So much nicer parting with things that you know someone else values and really wants.


----------



## katlupe

Today is our potluck supper.......finally! Haven't  had one for over a year. In my apartment building community room downstairs. Sonny is coming and he is bringing a watermelon as a surprise. I am bringing cheese and crackers since I cannot spend the time standing in the kitchen cooking anything. I will make up for it next month.


----------



## JustBonee

It's another day of planning my activities   and getting outside,    around rain storms ....   usually it's not  a problem.
But lately the thunderstorms that have been rolling through have strong  VERY _ intense _lightning with them   ... definitely gets your attention.


----------



## Kaila

Keesha said:


> I think I’d prefer table mats.


I think so too, especially because the table is very nice.


----------



## Kaila

I personally would only use the tablecloth, @Keesha ,
when you have numerous serving bowls of soup, and gravy, etc....and full table of guests, reaching for them.


----------



## Cameron

Trying to walk and run the puppy into a long nap now since 6 am.  thunderstorms overnight so he did not sleep well and is kind of fighting off going to sleep.
Waiting to here from my sister who has gone up to see a mutual friend who we found out is off work on leave.  She is still working although retirement age, her dad was abusive to her Mom, she married a chap who was mentally abusive and manipulative , raised kids and has had to take any job just to make things work financially.   If i ever won a lottery she is definitely someone i would provide for


----------



## Colleen

Trying to get all the ducks in a row for a relocation back to PA from miserable AZ.
We have a realtor here and he's been here to give us a price we can ask for when the time comes...which can't be soon enough for us. The hold-up is my husband's knee surgery. We see the Ortho doc on the 26th to find out what the status is on surgery in our hospital since covid (delta variant) is spiking again and the ICU is full. AAARRRGGGHHH.
So, we can't move forward with moving until we know what that is. I've called the moving company today to schedule them to come and look and give us a price. I've been in contact with a realtor in PA and she is keeping us informed on what's for sale, etc.

I spend a lot of time on the phone lately.


----------



## Pappy

Got groceries this morning and now relaxing. Meeting later today to decide if we want speed bumps installed on a couple main streets. I am in favor as some think this is a speedway on these streets.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> getting deposit back on car we are no longer going to buy,


Was there too much wrong with the car, Aneeda?


----------



## Gemma

It's been storming off and on today, so I decided to turn some of my garden zucchini's into bread.  The aroma in the house is wonderful!


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Was there too much wrong with the car, Aneeda?


Oh, no, I thought the car was great.  I didn’t have enough cash to buy it and it made me nervous to put so much money on a credit card when I already owe on the credit card for the AC and repairs to the HVAC.  I really try to use my credit cards wisely.

I decided the car, a second car,  could wait till I get my money. As I thought I would have my money next Tuesday, but I won’t.  I am trying to be very careful money wise.  I got back the deposit and it should show up in five days.  Course I will lose WiFi Sunday night and not get it back till the 21st.

Then called a loan company our realtor mentioned and made an appointment to get a preapproval letter for a new house loan.  We are meeting with her next Wednesday.  I want to move to Ogden and live by the Dino park which will be a great place for me to walk every day.  Also, they have half the taxes that SLC has.

We need a smaller house, at least two levels for separation from each other, a lower payment than we are making in rent.  So little time so much to do.


----------



## Aneeda72

My husband went to take containers to the storage we rented.  He forgot to take a lock.  . I had to walk over there and take him a lock, it was about 3 blocks and I had to cross in the middle of a Main Street in my area which has no cross walk.  Made it across one way.

On the way back, it was lunch time so the traffic was quite busy and I notice the sheriff was taking pictures so there must have been an accident.  I finally reached him and called out “will you help me cross the street so I don’t get hit?”  

You want to cross right here, he asked.  Yup.  

So, he walks into the street, stops traffic going both ways, and this fat old slow walking woman crossed in completely safety.   What a great guy


----------



## Jules

Really a great guy.  He could have given you a ticket for jaywalking. 

You sure jump in with both feet.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching the rain come down.
Flash flood warnings are  up in  the area, and we live on a hill!


----------



## horseless carriage

I shall be out and about in Jessica, my vintage MG. By the way, MG is not an acronym for My Girlfriend,
although my wife would have you believe that it is.


----------



## Shalimar

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 174194
> I shall be out and about in Jessica, my vintage MG. By the way, MG is not an acronym for My Girlfriend,
> although my wife would have you believe that it is.


What a fabulous car.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Really a great guy.  He could have given you a ticket for jaywalking.
> 
> You sure jump in with both feet.


I was not jaywalking, why would you assume that?  i was walking from one corner to a corner across the street which is legal even when there is not a crosswalk.  One of the  reasons there are few painted crosswalks is it costs an insane amount of money to paint them, therefore they do not.


----------



## Liberty

Going on a "donut run" this morning...


----------



## Cameron

A few walks with the puppy starting just after 6 am.   in those teenage years where he does not always want to go where i want him to go !

Heard back from my sister about our friend who has had a rough life.  (mutual friend who we found out is off work on leave. She is still working although retirement age, her dad was abusive to her Mom, she married a chap who was mentally abusive and manipulative , raised kids and has had to take any job just to make things work financially.)

Apparently on stress leave as a number of guys have been bullying and harassing here over the past year and its gotten out of control.  Always seems bullies pick on who they see as vulnerable .   sad to see for someone who has tried to do the right thing all her life even with the dark cloud following her. will reach out to here later today to listen


----------



## Shalimar

Cameron said:


> A few walks with the puppy starting just after 6 am.   in those teenage years where he does not always want to go where i want him to go !
> 
> Heard back from my sister about our friend who has had a rough life.  (mutual friend who we found out is off work on leave. She is still working although retirement age, her dad was abusive to her Mom, she married a chap who was mentally abusive and manipulative , raised kids and has had to take any job just to make things work financially.)
> 
> Apparently on stress leave as a number of guys have been bullying and harassing here over the past year and its gotten out of control.  Always seems bullies pick on who they see as vulnerable .   sad to see for someone who has tried to do the right thing all her life even with the dark cloud following her. will reach out to here later today to listen


How very kind of you. She is fortunate to have you as a friend.


----------



## Aneeda72

Packing, moving, staying out of arguing with husband mad the usual stuff


----------



## katlupe

I am organizing my photo files in my external hard drive. Looks like it may be a rainy day so probably won't be going outside. As much as I hate doing it, last night I could not wash my dishes. I could not stand that long even though there was not that many. Doing them right now, going back and forth between the sink and the computer.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I am organizing my photo files in my external hard drive. Looks like it may be a rainy day so probably won't be going outside. As much as I hate doing it, last night I could not wash my dishes. I could not stand that long even though there was not that many. Doing them right now, going back and forth between the sink and the computer.


I hope you're feeling better today, Kat.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> and I *had to cross in the middle* of a Main Street in my area which has no cross walk.





Aneeda72 said:


> I was not jaywalking, why would you assume that? i was walking from one corner to a corner across the street which is legal even when there is not a crosswalk. One of the reasons there are few painted crosswalks is it costs an insane amount of money to paint them, therefore they do not.\


Don’t worry I wasn’t scolding you, just joking.  We have long streets with no crosswalks, or crosswalks (sign only) in the middle of streets, or crosswalks with lines in the middle.  I hate all of them.  It’s too far to walk to the corner.  Even there, it’s dangerous with the left-turners.


----------



## Kaila

I was Sorry to see that you had the trouble with driving, @Aneeda72 
Take care as best you can with the moving, today.  It's very difficult, I know.  All the physical strain at same time as stresses....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I had a yen for blueberry scones and tried a gluten-free recipe.   Uhhh…. #sconefail.  Lol.  Might use them for hockey pucks next winter.


----------



## Pinky

Daughter is coming over today. We're ordering dinner so we can just enjoy her company


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> I hope you're feeling better today, Kat.


Thank you Star! I am. Listening to music since it always makes me feel much better and I was able to get my kitchen cleaned up. So feel much better.


----------



## horseless carriage

Shalimar said:


> What a fabulous car.


Thank you. We, that's the car and I, are of similar vintage. My father was a prisoner of war during WW2, He returned home in May 1945. I put in an appearance nine months and two days later.
Jessica came of the production line twelve months after that. It would be another fifty nine years before we got to know one another.


----------



## Chet

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you. We, that's the car and I, are of similar vintage. My father was a prisoner of war during WW2, *He returned home in May 1945. I put in an appearance nine months and two days later.*
> Jessica came of the production line twelve months after that. It would be another fifty nine years before we got to know one another.


The old man didn't believe in wasting time, did he?


----------



## Chet

Today is later. Things that I put off for later are being done today. It's too hot and humid to be out and about.


----------



## hollydolly

It was really lovely hot day today temps touching 90 F.. and we drove here to Jordans Mill about 30 mins from here where they have a Little restaurant overlooking the river , and some meadows and small copses, as well as an Ancient Old Mill where the first UK Granola was born....in 1972..

























I'll add these and more to the photo thread if anyone's interested...


----------



## Sliverfox

Always enjoying seeing  your  pictures ,, holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Always enjoying seeing  your  pictures ,, holly.


Thanks Silverfox... I'll make a thread on the photos thread tomorrow specifically for these pics I took today!!   

However if you look on the photo thread now..and see the 'unusual thread'.. you'll see the dragonfly I managed to capture today.. it's such a beauty... and I could see every little join on it's body...

..oh well,I'll post it here as well, why not....


----------



## Shalimar

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you. We, that's the car and I, are of similar vintage. My father was a prisoner of war during WW2, He returned home in May 1945. I put in an appearance nine months and two days later.
> Jessica came of the production line twelve months after that. It would be another fifty nine years before we got to know one another.


You are most welcome. What a poignant story.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome. What a poignant story.


I have made the observation that Horseless is one of the superb story tellers on this forum.
@horseless carriage


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I have made the observation that Horseless is one of the superb story tellers on this forum.
> @horseless carriage


Indeed, he paints beautiful pictures with words.


----------



## RobinWren

Keesha said:


> I’m doing something very unexciting . Im pulling and spraying weeds with a vinegar solution. There’s so many of them.


I love weeding I find it very relaxing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Don’t worry I wasn’t scolding you, just joking.  We have long streets with no crosswalks, or crosswalks (sign only) in the middle of streets, or crosswalks with lines in the middle.  I hate all of them.  It’s too far to walk to the corner.  Even there, it’s dangerous with the left-turners.


Yup, that’s how it is here, long streets, no crosswalks.  But, in Utah, if you get hit crossing it can be your fault, instead of the drivers, so because of the liability you have to be really careful.


----------



## Aneeda72

I will lose WiFi this morning as we finish the move to the apartment.  Be back in 3/4 days.  Be glad to get it done.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk at 6:30,was cloudy,temp was 63.I didn't water the plants/flowers in our community garden because we had a soaking rain yesterday,rained during  the night
This morning,my long walk to/from church service at 10:30,our guest preacher is our 'pastor candidate,' Rev. Todd Leach.Afterwards is our congregational meeting,hopefully with 80 or more members in attendance{legal number for a quorum} we will vote for him via paper ballot.If we approve,he'll become our new  senior pastor starting Sept 1st 
The rest of my day,talk with my brother{no family zoom meeting,was changed  on my request to every other Sun} read local paper,my book


----------



## MickaC

Change of plans today.
Light thunder showers started through the nite.....light rain.....Micki spent the nite keeping the bathroom company.....no morning pee yet for her.
Stones are heavier to move when they're wet......LOL...LOL.
Catching up on some indoor things i've left aside this week.
Rain is welcome.....but we need a lot to be helpful.


----------



## flowerchild

Nipped herbs in the garden this morning, Hung them to dry. Fresh herbs anyone?
Going to go paint here in a few. Just a lazy Sunday!


----------



## StarSong

DD's family coming over for dinner tonight. 
Planning on doing some restocking and other minor tasks inside the RV this morning while it's still cool out.


----------



## StarSong

Duplicate post - oops!


----------



## Aneeda72

We are getting the house emptied today and cleaning tomorrow, but doing some cleaning as we go along, final watering of gardens.  I am already exhausted after putting all my clothing in the car to be move and some minor packing.

For some reason my side hurts really bad as well, probably pulled a muscle.  Doing laundry as well since I don’t have machines at the apartment yet.  Doing my bedding.  Son coming at 10 to help move the big stuff.  The storage we rent is totally full.  Boy do I need to downsize more.

Be glad when it’s finished.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Drove back into the cement jungle. Went in a little early to try the wi-fi at Hy-Vee. Works great. Got a de-caf cup of coffee...and surfin the net.



Next I will go walking in the mosquito free park for about 45 minutes, then I am heading to a MM Dispensary to get some Animal Mints Flower.


----------



## Pinky

@Paco Dennis .. what is/are Animal Mints Flower?


----------



## Sliverfox

Planted the  2 pots of  flowers I bought Saturday.

Our little town made the Eire  news, as down town streets flooded.

Since we didn't  go into town  Saturday,, didn't know anything about  it till son emailed me  this morning.
High on our hill above   it ,where only flooding we get is when township  doesn't    take  care of the  ditches.


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> Next I will go walking in the mosquito free park for about 45 minutes,


How does a park manage to be free of mosquitoes?


----------



## Paco Dennis

They spray it with evil chemicals.


----------



## Paco Dennis

It is a strain of Medical Marijuana. It really works great for my symptoms.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda ,, good luck with the move.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda, good luck with the move.  Maybe you’ll have some free wifi if you go out for meals.  Take care of the pain in your side.


----------



## horseless carriage

A dear friend turned 70 last Monday, we sent her a couple of dubious birthday cards but because of the restrictions we couldn't get to see her. The lady, and my wife, are more like sisters than friends, how they have missed one another during lockdown. 

This morning I suggested that I go out and buy a small bottle of cognac, the lady's favourite tipple, and we go and see her this evening with her belated birthday gift. My wife was delighted by that and then gave me a short list of other needs whilst I was buying the booze.

At the store's customer service desk, I asked the lady assistant where the cotton wool was and also, could she tell me where they kept the Mascarpone. "Follow me," she said. As we go off to the shelves, a rather largish lady went past, doing her shopping, she was a big girl and her skimpy shorts left ample buttock cleavage on display. The store assistant gave me a smirk, "I didn't look," I lied. Then added, "well it certainly draws the attention."

The assistant's answer was quite a shock. "My dear," she said, "you are the one who draws attention," then added, "we all know you as the fellow with the shirts." What do I say to that? Have I been complimented? When I explained that my wife makes them she answered, "your wife has just got to be the lady with the red hair who looks like she has just stepped off a 1940's film set." 

I had to laugh, "right first time," I replied, "but at least you've never seen her buttocks. We both laughed. So what do you think was the shirt that upstaged a cheese cutter pair of skimpy shorts?


----------



## Jules

@horseless carriage, well at least you know you’ve been the topic of conversation for the staff.  Bet she was just waiting to meet you and now appreciates you.


----------



## Irwin

My wife is visiting with a friend of hers on the front porch and I'm waiting for the friend to leave before I take the dog for a walk so I won't have to socialize. I'm not very sociable in the morning. Or the afternoon. Or the evening... unless I've had a few margaritas!


----------



## Colleen

Going in to town (20 miles) to pick up our grocery order from Walmart. Not going in. Our delta cases are rising rapidly. Only 38% vaccinated here  Also, planning our move back to PA (Erie) and making a list and checking it twice...haha. Can't wait to get "home".


----------



## StarSong

Colleen said:


> Going in to town (20 miles) to pick up our grocery order from Walmart. Not going in. Our delta cases are rising rapidly. Only 38% vaccinated here  Also, planning our move back to PA (Erie) and making a list and checking it twice...haha. Can't wait to get "home".


You've wanted this for a long time.  So glad for you that it's finally happening!


----------



## dobielvr

Watching the rest of Virgin River on Netflix while laying on the couch....


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> A dear friend turned 70 last Monday, we sent her a couple of dubious birthday cards but because of the restrictions we couldn't get to see her. The lady, and my wife, are more like sisters than friends, how they have missed one another during lockdown.
> 
> This morning I suggested that I go out and buy a small bottle of cognac, the lady's favourite tipple, and we go and see her this evening with her belated birthday gift. My wife was delighted by that and then gave me a short list of other needs whilst I was buying the booze.
> 
> At the store's customer service desk, I asked the lady assistant where the cotton wool was and also, could she tell me where they kept the Mascarpone. "Follow me," she said. As we go off to the shelves, a rather largish lady went past, doing her shopping, she was a big girl and her skimpy shorts left ample buttock cleavage on display. The store assistant gave me a smirk, "I didn't look," I lied. Then added, "well it certainly draws the attention."
> 
> The assistant's answer was quite a shock. "My dear," she said, "you are the one who draws attention," then added, "we all know you as the fellow with the shirts." What do I say to that? Have I been complimented? When I explained that my wife makes them she answered, "your wife has just got to be the lady with the red hair who looks like she has just stepped off a 1940's film set."
> 
> I had to laugh, "right first time," I replied, "but at least you've never seen her buttocks. We both laughed. So what do you think was the shirt that upstaged a cheese cutter pair of skimpy shorts?
> 
> View attachment 174359


My favourite colour of Red...really suits you...


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda ...see you on the flip side.. take things slowly, no need to break another hip.. Good Luck with it all..


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from lunch at our little diner down the street from us. Go there quite often. The rest of the day looks like we’ll just take it easy.


----------



## hollydolly

90 deg f Here again today...went into North London for lunch and meet up with a few friends.. , .. had Fruit & raw veg salad, with pomegranate  Ginger and orange dressing..and a huge Iced coke...(for me).. everybody else had Super chilled beers..







Our pub buddies staying out of the heat of the sun in the conservatory... ( those tables are made of copper if you're wondering why they look wet)..







We sat out here for lunch...table on the right .


----------



## grahamg

Been haymaking, (and great fun it was too, even in the heat) !


----------



## JonDouglas

grahamg said:


> Been haymaking, (and great fun it was too, even in the heat) !
> 
> View attachment 174394
> 
> View attachment 174395


Looking at your pic while imagining the heat made me think about the delights of a good cold Roll In The Hay. There's nothing better after a hard day in the field.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post,there were alot of members at church this morning,some I haven't seen in ages LOL!  A few I didn't recognize because we still have to wear masks 
Wonderful news, we have a new pastor,Rev Todd Leach,the final vote was 152-1.When our  Christian educator,Katelynn called Todd&his family back into the sanctuary,announced he was the one,we stood up&gave him a long standing ovation,he was deeply moved. He offically starts on 9/1,his 1st Sun will be 9/12


----------



## StarSong

Loving your photos, @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Loving your photos, @hollydolly!


Thanks muchly SS.....I don't know if you ever look on the Photographic section of the forum, but there's more there too.. as well as lots of other folks great ones...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Thanks muchly SS.....I don't know if you ever look on the Photographic section of the forum, but there's more there too.. as well as lots of other folks great ones...


Thanks for the tip.  I'll check it out.


----------



## JonDouglas

With another cloudy, rainy day on tap and the bike still waiting for parts, this will be a stay-at-home and do chores type of day.  One of those chores will be processing pictures I took Sat. afternoon during a brief, sunny period.  The photos were of the homestead and workshop of a 1700's clock-maker that has been lovingly preserved.  Below is the first one I processed. 






After finishing these images, lunch and some food prep is in the offing.  The bird feeders are empty and I need to siphon some bad gas out of the kid's motorcycle and get it running.  The nice thing about retirement is having time to do the things you want to do and not having to do many things you don't like.  I am fortunate having few dislikes.


----------



## Sliverfox

Always enjoy seeing everyone's  photos.


----------



## Sliverfox

My   morning routine is  done,, waiting for dryer to finish  getting  clothing  dry.

Should have grabbed weed whacker  while it was  still cool out,, knocked   down  the weeds.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much today... it's Hot..90 deg F.. with 73 % humidity.. 

Hubs has returned to work after a week off...

I got the Bay tree and the Choisya topped and trimmed back  earlier ..and watered all the Ferns which grow in the shade of the mature trees..... 

Spoke to my Spanish lawyer and Agent with regard the sale of my Spanish property ( all put on hold at the moment due to Spain being off the travel cards still,  for Brits)...

Sitting here now with  a cold drink and the oscillating fan on the floor a couple of feet away... sooo hot...


----------



## jujube

Just got out of my liver biopsy. All I know is that I definitely have one. It wasn't fun.


----------



## Jules

Need to do the bi-weekly bread purchase.  Things are pretty dull when that’s the highlight.  

Will make a Bacardi Rum Cake for my friend’s birthday tomorrow.  We’ll be going out to lunch then and then returning here for the cake.  It’s his favourite.  They’re the only friends we’ve had in the house since C-19 began.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Need to do the bi-weekly bread purchase.  Things are pretty dull when that’s the highlight.
> 
> Will make a Bacardi Rum Cake for my friend’s birthday tomorrow.  We’ll be going out to lunch then and then returning here for the cake.  It’s his favourite.  They’re the only friends we’ve had in the house since C-19 began.


we're the same..the only visitor we've had in the house in 16 months is my daughter.. because we're not vaccinated and choose not to be currently, we're being very careful with whom we're in close contact with, and when we're out we keep our distance.. and wear masks where necessary...


----------



## Cameron

grahamg said:


> Been haymaking, (and great fun it was too, even in the heat) !
> 
> View attachment 174394
> 
> View attachment 174395


lots of memories of stacking the bales in a barn every summer.  always on the hottest day of the year !


----------



## funsearcher!

Staying inside because of the heat and air quality, but going to donate blood later on today.


----------



## Cameron

With the humidity here feels like 35-37 celsius or high 80's.   keeping the puppy amused inside.   some of the days this summer remind of living in Miami.   I should be out cutting the pasture but too humid for me.   get some chores done inside, dinner then my evening whiskey


----------



## hollydolly

Cameron said:


> With the humidity here feels like 35-37 celsius or high 80's.   keeping the puppy amused inside.   some of the days this summer remind of living in Miami.   I should be out cutting the pasture but too humid for me.   get some chores done inside, dinner then my evening whiskey


37 celcius is 98 deg F... not 80's..lol.. but I know what you mean...it feels superhot here today, it was just nudging 90 F.. but the humidity  was high enough to make it feel like the heat was taking our breath away ..tomorrow 85 deg f forecast with thunderstorms so hopefully we'll get the air cleared


----------



## Cameron

hollydolly said:


> 37 celcius is 98 deg F... not 80's..lol.. but I know what you mean...it feels superhot here today, it was just nudging 90 F.. but the humidity  was high enough to make it feel like the heat was taking our breath away ..tomorrow 85 deg f forecast with thunderstorms so hopefully we'll get the air cleared


Your right !!  My nephew who I am very close to lives not too far from Croydon and was saying the heat was a bugger today with the humidity


----------



## hollydolly

Cameron said:


> Your right !!  My nephew who I am very close to lives not too far from Croydon and was saying the heat was a bugger today with the humidity


did you know our member here on the forum @Mike ..lives in Croydon?.. perhaps he lives near your nephew...


----------



## Cameron

hollydolly said:


> did you know our member here on the forum @Mike ..lives in Croydon?.. perhaps he lives near your nephew...


Yes i saw in one of his post he was nearby.   I believe my nephew and his family are near Shirley Oak.


----------



## hollydolly

Cameron said:


> Yes i saw in one of his post he was nearby.   I believe my nephew and his family are near Shirley Oak.


I don't know the area at all.. it's the south side of London, and I'm in the countryside on the  North side ....


----------



## Pappy

91 degrees right now, but the wife and I wandered out to get coffee and make a stop at Publix. Poor A/C has been running day and night.


----------



## Kaila

I meant this solely as humorous, then decided to delete it.

__


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> 91 degrees right now, but the wife and I wandered out to get coffee and make a stop at Publix. Poor A/C has been running day and night.


we've had 90 today Pappy. and 73% humidity .. and we have no AC.... I hope you feel sorry for me......I have every window wide open, and an oscilating fan on full blast in every room..it's startingto get dark now, so I'll close the windows, and then it'll be hotter still...whooopeee...


----------



## Don M.

I mowed the entire yard, yesterday and today.  We've had so much rain in the past couple of weeks, that mowing had to be delayed.  I went down to the meadow today with my riding mower, but the grass was so tall, that it was almost more than the Husqvarna could handle.  So, I put the brush hog on my tractor and used that...worked great.  

I suspect that our annual "wet season" is near its end, and the rest of the Summer will be rather hot and dry....by mid-August, we are usually wishing for some rain.


----------



## Kaila

How long does that sort of heat and humidity usually last, for your areas, near London?
I hope you get relief soon. Perhaps with tomorrow's rain.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> How long does that sort of heat and humidity usually last, for your areas, near London?
> I hope you get relief soon. Perhaps with tomorrow's rain.


oh it can last all year... but especially summer and Autumn until the thunder storms come...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I polished the furniture in the living/dining area, devised a lazy way to clean my rug and did some much needed shredding. I walked to the post office to mail a couple of things and pick up my package. On the way, had a brief conversation with my neighbor who was coming back from the P.O.  I reconciled my checkbook, read up on financial/investment information, bought some shares online and continued work on an investment spreadsheet I created. This evening I loaded and ran the dishwasher, watched some news and took an impromptu nap after dinner. Also, as I do every day after eating breakfast and sometimes after lunch too, I played my online games. I usually play several rounds of Words With Friends, do a couple of Cody Cross puzzles and play one of the tile games.


----------



## grahamg

Kaila said:


> I meant this solely as humorous, then decided to delete it.
> 
> __


"Not a smutty photo then or anything like that I hope"?


----------



## Pappy

VA appointment this afternoon to check my A-fib with my heart doctor. It hasn’t bothered me at all, so hopefully things are okay. The VA still requires masks but the wife can go with me again.


----------



## katlupe

Doing some laundry today, afghans and a comforter. Then taking apart the Nuwave oven and washing it real good. I cook bacon in it and it gets greasy if I don't clean it every few days. I am giving my air conditioner a rest right now. I turned it off before I went to bed and it is still off. So just my little fan near my desk is running. Looks like thunderstorms are in the forecast too so I won't be going outside as far as I know.


----------



## hollydolly

Same as yesterday,  Sunny,  hot.. & high humidity.. the forecast is for T-storms at around 2pm.. ( about an hour and a half from now)>. so hopefully that will happen, although they seem to change the prediction by the hour.

We do need so much needed rain to clear the air, before the heat continues for the rest of the week...

I'm staying at home today...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,it was 70,a bit cloudy/hazy,not sure if it was because of the smoke from Western Canada  fires headed across the East coast. I watered the plants/flowers in community garden
OH,JOY, this morning for the 1st time since March 9th 2020,I'll be walking to the office of Canopy  of Neighbors where I'm a volunteer/member..I can't wait to see Sasha{exec director},Wendy{vol co ordinator} again.Our office is located in the back of local temple.I'm sure I'll have alot of paper work/filing to do LOL!
 Afterwards,I'll walk to Walgreens {2 blocks away} need couple of items,walk home
The rest of my day,read NYT,my book,tackle the Times crossword puzzle after dinner


----------



## grahamg

JonDouglas said:


> Looking at your pic while imagining the heat made me think about the delights of a good cold Roll In The Hay. There's nothing better after a hard day in the field.


Does "roll in the hay" mean the same over there as it used to mean in the UK I wonder(?).


----------



## hollydolly

It's 25 past 2.. and we've got the Rumblings of thunder now.. but no rain yet..I think I might go in the garden and do a rain dance...


----------



## Cameron

Commiserating with my nephew in south london uk.  Gather its hot and humid and his two young boys cranky as heck.   Same weather here with the sun coming and going in the haze so watching the solar power monitor and running the dehumidifier to make it dry, so long as the sun stays out !  Very loath to run the generator but may have to in the afternoon as thunderstorms roll in.  Rain needed for sure.  Will see if i can finish my novel on Richard 1 of england (and anjou, normandy and southern france)  .  hard to believe I will be wishing for this weather in 6 months


----------



## hollydolly

Well we never did get any rain.Thunderstorm for about an hour but not a single drop of the wet stuff.... 

ETA 10 minutes after posting this.. the rains came.... yeaaaah..poured heavily for about an hour and wet everything through, not really cooled the air much tho' sadly... ..


----------



## Chet

I am burned out from yesterday when I had a surplus of energy which I spent grocery shopping at two place and then cutting the grass like a fool so not doing much.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> It's 25 past 2.. and we've got the Rumblings of thunder now.. but no rain yet..I think I might go in the garden and do a rain dance...


I have heard that wearing red shoes helps during a rain dance.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Irwin

I slept until 10:30 this morning. And now I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Irwin said:


> I slept until 10:30 this morning. And now I'm going to take a nap.


I know the feeling. That nap sounds good, I think I'll take one too.


----------



## J-Kat

I had an eye doctor appointment this morning.  I need to have cataract surgery soon but he wants me to keep my appointment with my retinal specialist in October before making a final decision.  My distance sight had deteriorated so much from the last visit that I told them I didn't feel really safe to drive so they gave me a new eyeglasses prescription but said don't spend too much on new glasses since the prescription will likely change once the cataracts are removed.


----------



## JonDouglas

While out trekking today, I stopped by our favorite farm stand to see if they had any sweet corn yet and, voila, they had four bushels of butter and suger corn that was going fast.  After buying some, but not being a pig by getting a lot, the drone came out and I got some pictures of their farm, one of which is the farm stand below.






This is a family, not corporate, farm and they've been hurt bad so I am giving them some coverage and kudos on the rider site I inhabit.  Their sweet corn is about as good as you can get.  Half of what I bought was eaten tonight to the exclusion of all else except a salad.  Being only a 30 mile, 50 minute drive, we'll be heading back very soon.


----------



## JonDouglas

grahamg said:


> Does "roll in the hay" mean the same over there as it used to mean in the UK I wonder(?).


Around here and at my age, Roll In The Hay refers to an IPA served up cold at the Stone Cow farm and brewery, which was a family farm that transformed itself into a brewery and beer farm, complete with a beer hall.






Not my cup of tea but the place seems to be thriving on weekends.  They stripped down the old family home and turned it into a pavilion, shown below when it was a work-in-progress.






As for the other meaning, that's what hayrack rides and hay mows were for back in the day.


----------



## Jules

Doctor’s appointment followed by a walk in the park and then met friends for his birthday lunch.  We returned here for the Rum Cake, his favourite.  I sent them home with huge slices.  

Pulling bits and pieces out of the rooms with carpets that are being cleaned tomorrow. In the morning we’ll empty the things that can’t be done today.  

Dinner will be something we’d normally have at lunch.  We’ve surpassed our quota for calories for the day.


----------



## grahamg

JonDouglas said:


> Around here and at my age, Roll In The Hay refers to an IPA served up cold at the Stone Cow farm and brewery, which was a family farm that transformed itself into a brewery and beer farm, complete with a beer hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my cup of tea but the place seems to be thriving on weekends.  They stripped down the old family home and turned it into a pavilion, shown below when it was a work-in-progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other meaning, that's what hayrack rides and hay mows were for back in the day.


A "roll in the hay" used to be commonly used as a euphemism for a couple having ****** intercourse in the UK, though you don't here it said so often nowadays for whatever reason, (I liked your explanation of the terms use over there, and the innocent use of the term though).


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took my early walk at 6:30,it was cloudy temp was 64,didn't water the plants in the garden since it rained over night
This afternoon going with other Canopy of Neighbors members/volunteers on our 1st summer event get together. We'll be on the'Miss Buffalo' cruise boat taking a 1hr 1/2 tour,seeing the city from a different perspective. We did this 2 yrs ago,great time.I'll get to meet a couple of the members who I talk to every week
Later this afternoon from 5-8pm,is our annual summer cocktail party for the residents in the apt complex where I live. We bring a dish to share,everything else is provided.Its nice way to get together,meet few  new people who have recently moved in along with those of us who have lived here a long time e.g .me-33yrs


----------



## hollydolly

It's another day like yesterday and the day before..high 80's f.. high humidity... 

I had the industrial fan on full blast while I was on the treadmill, or I might have had a heart attack in this horrible heat...

I love the heat normally.. but not this draining humidity..

My recycle bins were emptied today as they are every fortnight.. and the street cleaners truck has been and cleaned all the gutters and kerbs as they do on a regular basis..

I've got all the laundry done and put away... ..swept down all the spiders webs that appear overnight every day all over the shed  and barn doors.. the plant posts, the security lights  .. the wheelie bins etc.. I have simply no idea why we get so many spiders...

.. and I called the surgery for the results of my hospital tests, no doctor available to talk to me about them until next Monday and only a telephone appointment.. *sigh*


----------



## katlupe

I was just about to take my garbage out to the dumpster on Jazzy and saw it was raining. Darn! I missed it again. So having a third cup of coffee and then have some work to do. First off will be cleaning off the stove top area and cleaning it really good. This apartment gets a lot of dust and I have to stay on top of it. 

After that I hope to get my afghans in the washing machines downstairs today. I keep putting it off. Hopefully if the rain isn't too bad, I can go out with my walker to the dumpster. I just don't want to get Jazzy wet.


----------



## Don M.

I got out early today, and sprayed our gravel driveway with weed killer....all this recent rain has turned it almost green with weeds.  Now, it looks like Summer is finally here with high temperatures and very little rain in coming days, so that should get rid of the "growth".


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

I slept in,,till 8 a.m.
Darn ,wanted to   be in grocery store early.

Still got errands  done  & back  home  to  reheat left overs for lunch..


----------



## JonDouglas

Did computer work this morning, unclogged some gutters and procrastinated at length on washing the motorcycle's stand-in.  Had a nice lunch of chicken salad, pasta salad and cottage cheese with thoughts of more corn on the cob for tonight.  The weather cleared, the sun came out and I took off to an old mill ruins that was on the drone's dance card.  Shown below in an earlier photo, it's been on my photography wish list for some time now but is posted, fenced, private property.






When I got there, the place was jammed with cars, trucks, vans and hundreds of people both in the space above and more milling around outside the fence.  When I tried to get a photograph of the melee, a very polite policeman asked me to not take any pictures and move ASAP.  Another man wearing some ID badge around his neck told me I should come back later as they were about to film and I was in a space that needed to be empty. They were filming a movie and the production looked more like mass confusion with people running around everywhere.  With no other parking spaces, anywhere near this place, I left.


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## RadishRose

Went out to lunch with a friend today to a nearby steakhouse. I had a rib eye steak, French fries, a salad, a glass of Merlot and a cup of coffee.

I had a really great time it was nice to get out of the house; we've had so much rain.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> I have heard that wearing red shoes helps during a rain dance.


If you want to "double down" on the effectiveness of this technique, you need to dance under the light of a full moon.
And if the situation is really dire, they recommend that the dancing should be done while completely naked.
@hollydolly @RadishRose


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm feeling very overwhelmed today, dealing with two major PITA issues at once; one to do with a relative's irresponsibility and greed, the other to do with a 3yr-old child's welfare.

Oh well. Nothing a mental pause over some yerba mate' won't cure, I guess. Well, spiritual rejuvenation, at least.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I'm feeling very overwhelmed today, dealing with two major PITA issues at once; one to do with a relative's irresponsibility and greed, the other to do with a 3yr-old child's welfare.
> 
> Oh well. Nothing a mental pause over some yerba mate' won't cure, I guess. Well, spiritual rejuvenation, at least.


well Join the club.. I've just had an enormous fight  about a major issue , which is  one of those straws and camel scenarios... there's a full moon tonight, very big an bright now at 11.30pm... .. that's probably not helping things.. good luck with yours anyway Frank.. hope it gets resolved.


----------



## RadishRose

Pecos said:


> they recommend that the dancing should be done while completely naked.


Yes, but only while howling at the moon.


----------



## Aneeda72

horseless carriage said:


> A dear friend turned 70 last Monday, we sent her a couple of dubious birthday cards but because of the restrictions we couldn't get to see her. The lady, and my wife, are more like sisters than friends, how they have missed one another during lockdown.
> 
> This morning I suggested that I go out and buy a small bottle of cognac, the lady's favourite tipple, and we go and see her this evening with her belated birthday gift. My wife was delighted by that and then gave me a short list of other needs whilst I was buying the booze.
> 
> At the store's customer service desk, I asked the lady assistant where the cotton wool was and also, could she tell me where they kept the Mascarpone. "Follow me," she said. As we go off to the shelves, a rather largish lady went past, doing her shopping, she was a big girl and her skimpy shorts left ample buttock cleavage on display. The store assistant gave me a smirk, "I didn't look," I lied. Then added, "well it certainly draws the attention."
> 
> The assistant's answer was quite a shock. "My dear," she said, "you are the one who draws attention," then added, "we all know you as the fellow with the shirts." What do I say to that? Have I been complimented? When I explained that my wife makes them she answered, "your wife has just got to be the lady with the red hair who looks like she has just stepped off a 1940's film set."
> 
> I had to laugh, "right first time," I replied, "but at least you've never seen her buttocks. We both laughed. So what do you think was the shirt that upstaged a cheese cutter pair of skimpy shorts?
> 
> View attachment 174359


I like your shirts and the way you dress.  I think your wife is an angel.  I think you should not worry about how other people dress.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> Just got out of my liver biopsy. All I know is that I definitely have one. It wasn't fun.


Why did you have a liver biopsy?  I must have missed the why part


----------



## Aneeda72

I’m back.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I’m back.


welcome back .... where the heck have you beeen ?..we thought you'd moved house or sumthin'..the length of time you've been away... 

C'mon, spill the beans in the diary... lets' know what's gone on


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> I’m back.


Yaaaay, missed you!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> welcome back .... where the heck have you beeen ?..we thought you'd moved house or sumthin'..the length of time you've been away...
> 
> C'mon, spill the beans in the diary... lets' know what's gone on


We moved to the apartment-took four days.  We realized that in the past year we aged a lot!  Moving to this house was not nearly as hard as moving out of it.  There was a storage garage across the street from where we lived so we put half our stuff in it and just moved our essentials.

Then he cleaned the house as I am exhausted and my leg and side hurt a lot.  Our oldest son and his SO moved all the heavy stuff the last day.  Comcast came out today and now we have WiFi, obviously.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> We moved to the apartment-took four days.  We realized that in the past year we aged a lot!  Moving to this house was not nearly as hard as moving out of it.  There was a storage garage across the street from where we lived so we put half our stuff in it and just moved our essentials.
> 
> Then he cleaned the house as I am exhausted and my leg and side hurt a lot.  Our oldest son and his SO moved all the heavy stuff the last day.  Comcast came out today and now we have WiFi, obviously.


Fantastic.. to all of those things.. thank Goodness for the storage facility across the road, made things less frantic during the move.. TG for hubs for once doing the cleaning.. and TG for your son & SO... for moving all the Heavy stuff.. ..

Are you surrounded by mess ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> We moved to the apartment-took four days.  We realized that in the past year we aged a lot!  Moving to this house was not nearly as hard as moving out of it.  There was a storage garage across the street from where we lived so we put half our stuff in it and just moved our essentials.
> 
> Then he cleaned the house as I am exhausted and my leg and side hurt a lot.  Our oldest son and his SO moved all the heavy stuff the last day.  Comcast came out today and now we have WiFi, obviously.


Hope you can get a little rest and feel better @Aneeda72 !


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finally got rid of the many eyedrops/medication boxes I had accumulated. I used nail polish remover to take the sheen off the sticky labels which can't be shredded. Then I used my handy ID privacy stamp to camouflage my name. The process is easy and didn't take long at all so I intend to keep up with it from now on. I did more shredding; also went upstairs to leave a note for my neighbor that I brought his package inside (it was left on top of our mailboxes in the hallway). Turns out his son was home so he came and got it. I exercised to Leslie Sansone (walk videos) until I got a call. which cut my exercise session short. I've gotten lazy now, so won't get back to that tonight.  Loaded and ran the dishwasher. Now trying to figure out what I want for dinner.


----------



## JonDouglas

Murrmurr said:


> I'm feeling very overwhelmed today, dealing with two major PITA issues at once; one to do with a relative's irresponsibility and greed, the other to do with a 3yr-old child's welfare.
> 
> Oh well. Nothing a mental pause over some *yerba mate*' won't cure, I guess. Well, spiritual rejuvenation, at least.


Well that's something out my distant past - 6th grade to be exact.  My teacher, Mrs. F, was absolutely nuts about S. America, gauchos, the Pampas and yerba mate. She would even bring some for the class to taste/drink if they wanted and, of course, you drank it with a straw out of a gourd.   That was a long time ago but Mrs. F certainly etched it into our brains.  Nice memory.  Thanks!


----------



## hollydolly

@OneEyedDiva , I use my privacy stamp all the time, it's so much quicker and easier than shredding, and when my parcels arrive from online purchases, I just take the boxes into the kitchen or garden, and swipe  with the ID stamp.. before putting them into  the recycle bin ..


----------



## Murrmurr

JonDouglas said:


> Well that's something out my distant past - 6th grade to be exact.  My teacher, Mrs. F, was absolutely nuts about S. America, gauchos, the Pampas and yerba mate. She would even bring some for the class to taste/drink if they wanted and, of course, you drank it with a straw out of a gourd.   That was a long time ago but Mrs. F certainly etched it into our brains.  Nice memory.  Thanks!


Wow, that's awesome. Yeah, I drink it the traditional way except I prefer a wood cup. They're carved out of local wood down there in So America. I do have a few gourd cups, and switch it up from time to time. I was introduced to mate' when I dated a beauty from Brazil about 15 years ago and drink it at least once daily ever since.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> @OneEyedDiva , I use my privacy stamp all the time, it's so much quicker and easier than shredding, and when my parcels arrive from online purchases, I just take the boxes into the kitchen or garden, and swipe  with the ID stamp.. before putting them into  the recycle bin ..


Unfortunately, we have no recycle bin for papers although there's a place for boxes, which isn't that great. I think they just started covering the box bins with tarp because when it rained the boxes would get all wet. In fact, I had the idea the other day to take a few papers that would be good for recycling and drop them in the recycle bin at the post office which resembles a mailbox. Besides shredding is kind of fun. I remember our secretary at work used to love to go up to the second floor and use the shredder.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic.. to all of those things.. thank Goodness for the storage facility across the road, made things less frantic during the move.. TG for hubs for once doing the cleaning.. and TG for your son & SO... for moving all the Heavy stuff.. ..
> 
> Are you surrounded by mess ?


Yes, .  But I am slowly getting it put away.  I have decided there is no rush.  We are getting take out every day as pots and pans are buried in the mess somewhere.  Need to pick up our bookcases from the storage still.

Yup, I seriously didn’t care how clean the house ended up, I was too tired to care.  Before we left I cleaned a little but not much.  Son and SO were great!  Then in all this our oldest son, the totally disabled one, was admitted to the hospital.  He was released last night.  He had another bowel blockage.  .  They are going to try him on a new medication.

The apartment does not have the storage the house did so we went to ikea and bought me a dresser as mine got broke in the last move, and we are using the tv cabinet I had in the living room as we sold the one we had in the living room with the house.  Plus the room divider which had drawers I was using.  Then my nightstand got broke so bought a new one.  But he has to put them together.  Definitely staying here a year or so if not forever.  Moving was just too difficult.


----------



## Aneeda72

The buyers of my house wanted my phone number in case they had questions, yup, NOPE!  I told my realtor they would drive us nuts.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, .  But I am slowly getting it put away.  I have decided there is no rush.  We are getting take out every day as pots and pans are buried in the mess somewhere.  Need to pick up our bookcases from the storage still.
> 
> Yup, I seriously didn’t care how clean the house ended up, I was too tired to care.  Before we left I cleaned a little but not much.  Son and SO were great!  Then in all this our oldest son, the totally disabled one, was admitted to the hospital.  He was released last night.  He had another bowel blockage.  .  They are going to try him on a new medication.
> 
> The apartment does not have the storage the house did so we went to ikea and bought me a dresser as mine got broke in the last move, and we are using the tv cabinet I had in the living room as we sold the one we had in the living room with the house.  Plus the room divider which had drawers I was using.  Then my nightstand got broke so bought a new one.  But he has to put them together.  Definitely staying here a year or so if not forever.  Moving was just too difficult.


Aneeda......didn't you have a hip replacement a month ago.
Will be happy when you can get some much needed downtime.

I miss hearing about Bella.


----------



## JonDouglas

JonDouglas said:


> Did computer work this morning, unclogged some gutters and procrastinated at length on washing the motorcycle's stand-in.  Had a nice lunch of chicken salad, pasta salad and cottage cheese with thoughts of more corn on the cob for tonight.  The weather cleared, the sun came out and I took off to an old mill ruins that was on the drone's dance card.  Shown below in an earlier photo, it's been on my photography wish list for some time now but is posted, fenced, private property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got there, the place was jammed with cars, trucks, vans and hundreds of people both in the space above and more milling around outside the fence.  When I tried to get a photograph of the melee, a very polite policeman asked me to not take any pictures and move ASAP.  Another man wearing some ID badge around his neck told me I should come back later as they were about to film and I was in a space that needed to be empty. They were filming a movie and the production looked more like mass confusion with people running around everywhere.  With no other parking spaces, anywhere near this place, I left.



I learned a little more this morning about the filming that put the brakes on yesterday's adventure. It seems I stumbled into a Netflix production. This from the Milford News:  *UPDATED: Hollywood comes to Uxbridge: Bernat Mill site buzzing with activity*

_The long-vacant, fire-wrecked ruins of the Bernat Mill buzzed with activity Thursday afternoon. Cars and trucks drove in and out of the cracked parking lot. Thick cables ran close to the old building and beneath weatherproof tiles, and trailers and electrical equipment backed into a corner of the property.  Shooting locations haven’t been released, but Uxbridge officials confirmed that Netflix is filming a movie in town, the title of which is still under wraps. -  _More at source.​
Now I understand why they shooed me away.  This is supposed to be hush-hush.  Keeping an army of cars, trucks, trailers, people, cables, and lights  secret is no easy task.  Today's explorations, if any, will not be anywhere near that area.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Aneeda......didn't you have a hip replacement a month ago.
> Will be happy when you can get some much needed downtime.
> 
> I miss hearing about Bella.


Yes, I had a total hip replacement a month ago.  It’s still very painful and I overdid on moving day and the incision started bleeding so I am taking it really easy now.  I really miss Bella as well.  Not having a dog is really hard on me emotionally as I seem to need a dog.

I just am unsure if i should get one.  I will not and can not get a puppy.  The apartment allows 6 month old pups.  There is a 6 year old dog, still for sale, that I am considering.  I just don't know.  Husband is very difficult at this time, so I am undecided.  But a dog is company for me, he is not.  . Just can’t decide what to do and that dog will not be available for forever.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I had a total hip replacement a month ago.  It’s still very painful and I overdid on moving day and the incision started bleeding so I am taking it really easy now.  I really miss Bella as well.  Not having a dog is really hard on me emotionally as I seem to need a dog.
> 
> I just am unsure if i should get one.  I will not and can not get a puppy.  The apartment allows 6 month old pups.  There is a 6 year old dog, still for sale, that I am considering.  I just don't know.  Husband is very difficult at this time, so I am undecided.  But a dog is company for me, he is not.  . Just can’t decide what to do and that dog will not be available for forever.


Just my thoughts, @Aneeda72 …. So many changes in your life recently… it might be best to wait before adding another responsibility (in this case, a dog) to the mix.


----------



## Chet

I took my Subaru Impreza to the dealer for it's annual inspection, oil change and two recalls. I was given a loaner which is a 2021 Forester. It feels like a tank compared to the Impreza being much larger but I could get used to it. What gets me is all the useless bells and whistles gadgetry. You don't use a key as you have forever but you place this device inside the car and then press a start button. Why? More electronic crap when I just want to get from A to B.


----------



## katlupe

I am planning on going grocery shopping. Sonny will pick me up after his aide is done at his house and he can come here. Right now he cannot be gone too long from his house because of his new dog. It seems that she has anxiety issues which nobody told him exactly what she did. Now he met another family member and found that she will destroy pillows and cushions if left alone for hours. Well, now she is with two other dogs and his bird, who talks a lot, so not really alone. But that is okay with us, he will take me shopping and then can drop me off here. I am fine with that. He doesn't have to be gone that long. He lives about 25 miles from me.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda, I am sorry your son was in the hospital. 

I am glad you got the dresser and nightstand, and I hope they will get put together so you can use them, soon.
Yes, I agree that moving is so very much harder, at this point in life.... !!!! I was forced to move last year, and it was extremely difficult, and impossible to unpack like I wish.
It's very good that you had the nearby storage place, and your son and the SO to do some!

Just do every little thing you can, to make it any bit easier, for yourself, for as long as you need to.  (_Maybe forever, now. If you are like me now.  )

I know what you mean about needing the company of a doggie.  It's a difficult decision to make, as they are such special company which we need, and we want to care for one, to help them too, yet they do require extra care and more physical movements, that we might not have any help with)_

*@katlupe *
_ I hope that dog works out well with Sonny._


----------



## Aneeda72

Chet said:


> I took my Subaru Impreza to the dealer for it's annual inspection, oil change and two recalls. I was given a loaner which is a 2021 Forester. It feels like a tank compared to the Impreza being much larger but I could get used to it. What gets me is all the useless bells and whistles gadgetry. You don't use a key as you have forever but you place this device inside the car and then press a start button. Why? More electronic crap when I just want to get from A to B.


We have a 2019 Subaru Impreza and are looking to, maybe, buy a Forester and trade the Impreza as we are unsure how well the Impreza will do on trips.  We already had the recalls fixed.  We were thinking of driving to Texas to see our daughter.  But with COVID-19 on the rise, again, not sure we should travel.  .

Have you traveled with your Impreza?  How did it do on mountains?


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I am planning on going grocery shopping. Sonny will pick me up after his aide is done at his house and he can come here. Right now he cannot be gone too long from his house because of his new dog. It seems that she has anxiety issues which nobody told him exactly what she did. Now he met another family member and found that she will destroy pillows and cushions if left alone for hours. Well, now she is with two other dogs and his bird, who talks a lot, so not really alone. But that is okay with us, he will take me shopping and then can drop me off here. I am fine with that. He doesn't have to be gone that long. He lives about 25 miles from me.


He needs to buy a crate and crate the dog.  Crates help with the anxiety, makes the dog feel safe, and the dog can still interact with the other pups and hear the bird, but prevents destruction of his property.


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> Just my thoughts, @Aneeda72 …. So many changes in your life recently… it might be best to wait before adding another responsibility (in this case, a dog) to the mix.


Of course, that would be the intelligent thing to do-not get another dog ever as he always finds a reason to rehome any dog I get.  Now that he rehomed Bella I understand it’s more about hurting me than not having a dog.  Bella was a champion at fetching balls and that is always the dog HE wanted.  A dog to play fetch with.

But it was more important to him to cause me upset, so he refused to care for her.  But emotionally I require a dog for a variety of reasons.  It is a very complicated situation.


----------



## hollydolly

This might be a little long ..sorry in advance...

The media are scaremongering for the last few days, saying that due to High covid numbers, 'pingdom''..the track & trace system that's allowing *600,000 *workers to quarantine  because they were somewhere in the vicinity of someone else etc.. and the lack of truck drivers due to Brexit, and pingdom, .. means all our Supermarkets have been stripped clean..in the same way that it happened a year past March , and no-one to refill them,  no -one to pick fresh veggies from the field, no-one to deliver them etc...

Here's the proof...they say...












 Well I  don't know what the medias' game is.. but I went to the supermarket today, and there was no change. Fully stocked, no shortages of either food or Staff.. .... I should have taken a picture

I have a sneaking suspicion the media for reasons only known to them,  are publishing the pictures from 16 month ago when our stores were stripped at the beginning of the Pandemic..


----------



## hollydolly

While I was out I popped into my neighbouring farm  down the lane to visit my friend.. for a quick visit before going to get the shopping.

We sat outside even tho' we can all now visit in each others'  homes, I feel more comfortable keeping my distance outside, while I'm  not  vaccinated...and keep her safe from catching anything from me potentially ..

Her hubs and his crew were out making Hay.. ... so I snapped a few photos for  you all..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> While I was out I popped into my neighbouring farm  down the lane to visit my friend.. for a quick visit before going to get the shopping.
> 
> We sat outside even tho' we can all now visit in each others'  homes, I feel more comfortable keeping my distance outside, while I'm  not  vaccinated...and keep her safe from catching anything from me potentially ..
> 
> Her hubs and his crew were out making Hay.. ... so I snapped a few photos for  you all..


Do you mean combining.....looks like wheat being harvested.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> He needs to buy a crate and crate the dog.  Crates help with the anxiety, makes the dog feel safe, and the dog can still interact with the other pups and hear the bird, but prevents destruction of his property.


He left her for a couple of hours yesterday when he had a doctor's appointment and she was okay. Happy to see him when he got back. The people that had her were hardly home. I don't think they ever crated her though.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Do you mean combining.....looks like wheat being harvested.


yes indeed.. it was at the weekend the hay was being made lol...








 today they were combine harvesting... on the top fields...


----------



## Pinky

katlupe said:


> He left her for a couple of hours yesterday when he had a doctor's appointment and she was okay. Happy to see him when he got back. The people that had her were hardly home. I don't think they ever crated her though.


Hopefully, the company of other animals is helping the anxiety level.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> Hopefully, the company of other animals is helping the anxiety level.


Maybe but she seems calm as can be. His little dog, Chichi barked all morning at the washing machine (which she has heard a thousand times) and Cinnamon didn't even look up. She hasn't even bark at anyone who has come to his house. I think Sonny is giving her so much attention that she is content.


----------



## Liberty

Chet said:


> I took my Subaru Impreza to the dealer for it's annual inspection, oil change and two recalls. I was given a loaner which is a 2021 Forester. It feels like a tank compared to the Impreza being much larger but I could get used to it. What gets me is all the useless bells and whistles gadgetry. You don't use a key as you have forever but you place this device inside the car and then press a start button. Why? More electronic crap when I just want to get from A to B.


Know what you mean, Chat...our Caddy has a traditional key "slot" where you'd think you'd put 
the key, but nope, just step on the brake and turn the keyless "slot" to start the car. 
Of course you have to have the key/pad with you or in the car someplace when you are starting the car.  Go figure, huh!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> This might be a little long ..sorry in advance...
> 
> The media are scaremongering for the last few days, saying that due to High covid numbers, 'pingdom''..the track & trace system that's allowing *600,000 *workers to quarantine  because they were somewhere in the vicinity of someone else etc.. and the lack of truck drivers due to Brexit, and pingdom, .. means all our Supermarkets have been stripped clean..in the same way that it happened a year past March , and no-one to refill them,  no -one to pick fresh veggies from the field, no-one to deliver them etc...
> 
> Here's the proof...they say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  don't know what the medias' game is.. but I went to the supermarket today, and there was no change. Fully stocked, no shortages of either food or Staff.. .... I should have taken a picture
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion the media for reasons only known to them,  are publishing the pictures from 16 month ago when our stores were stripped at the beginning of the Pandemic..


I think it might depend on where you live.  I have read, several times, that people can’t get this or that here where they are; but we have no shortages here where I am.


----------



## Aneeda72

Son out of hospital and at group home so went and saw him.  Doctors told the group home manager that his day care program did NOT give him enough water/fluid during the day and that’s why he got bound up.. Reported information to his social worker and she will take the steps to ensure his water intake is tracked.


----------



## funsearcher!

Well, I found an unexpected cheap roundtrip flight so I booked it. This will be my 1st trip on a plane in 2.5 years--masks required.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it might depend on where you live.  I have read, several times, that people can’t get this or that here where they are; but we have no shortages here where I am.


I'm talking about England...! The media are insisting there are severe food shortages , that supermarkets are empty.....

These pictures were printed in todays' papers... of England 



supposedly a selection from up and down the country North to south



it's not the case as  I discovered today.. 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ff-EXEMPT-Pingdemic-demands-Iceland-boss.html


----------



## hollydolly

funsearcher! said:


> Well, I found an unexpected cheap roundtrip flight so I booked it. This will be my 1st trip on a plane in 2.5 years--masks required.


Well I hope you have the best time... can you say where you're going ?

I'm totally saddened that we still can't fly .. it's been just over 2 years.... but still the countries we need to go to are not on the green list...


----------



## funsearcher!

hollydolly said:


> Well I hope you have the best time... can you say where you're going ?
> 
> I'm totally saddened that we still can't fly .. it's been just over 2 years.... but still the countries we need to go to are not on the green list...


Just from Colorado to Iowa for a family visit


----------



## hollydolly

funsearcher! said:


> Just from Colorado to Iowa for a family visit


Well,even tho'  it's within your own country, it is  I hope, going to be a happy time for you..to just feel a sense of freedom again, and of course to visit finally with your family in the flesh  ...


----------



## funsearcher!

hollydolly said:


> Well,even tho'  it's within your own country, it is  I hope, going to be a happy time for you..to just feel a sense of freedom again, and of course to visit finally with your family in the flesh  ... Thanks--I  am excited to be able to go somewhere on a plane. Though not withput some concern for Covid variants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I'm talking about England...! The media are insisting there are severe food shortages , that supermarkets are empty.....
> 
> These pictures were printed in todays' papers... of England
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly a selection from up and down the country North to south
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the case as  I discovered today..
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ff-EXEMPT-Pingdemic-demands-Iceland-boss.html


Yes, I know you are talking about ENGLAND.  But there are, I assume, different parts of England.  So, have you checked very single part?  Is it not like the virus, bad in some parts, not bad where you are?  Or is England just one giant like town where everything and everyone is the same?

I feel like you yelled at me


----------



## Aneeda72

Unpacking now that husband brought the bookcases over


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I know you are talking about ENGLAND.  But there are, I assume, different parts of England.  So, have you checked very single part?  Is it not like the virus, bad in some parts, not bad where you are?  Or is England just one giant like town where everything and everyone is the same?
> 
> I feel like you yelled at me


no but the media has reported from Large town and cities from north to south.... and posted pictures of empty stores... 

I wasn't yelling at you, you daft mare... of course not.. you're just a little sensitive after all this upheaval in your life in the last few weeks.. , don't be silly, we're the good guys remember..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> no but the media has reported from Large town and cities from north to south.... and posted pictures of empty stores...
> 
> I wasn't yelling at you, you daft mare... of course not.. you're just a little sensitive after all this upheaval in your life in the last few weeks.. , don't be silly, we're the good guys remember..


I am very very sensitive, you are right


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> I am very very sensitive, you are right


@Aneeda72 .. you are just stressed right now, and I can see why! I would be too.

You'll be okay once you've unpacked and have everything in place.

Sending hugs and love


----------



## Chet

Aneeda72 said:


> We have a 2019 Subaru Impreza and are looking to, maybe, buy a Forester and trade the Impreza as we are unsure how well the Impreza will do on trips.  We already had the recalls fixed.  We were thinking of driving to Texas to see our daughter.  But with COVID-19 on the rise, again, not sure we should travel.  .
> 
> Have you traveled with your Impreza?  How did it do on mountains?


I live in a valley and to go east or west you have to start climbing and the Impreza does just fine for me. The CVT knows just the right gear ratio. Mine is a 2019 as well. I haven't taken any long trips. Nothing more than 30 miles from home. The 2021 Forester is much bigger and has a solid ride, quick steering and strong braking like the Impreza and is peppy. Good luck trying to find one though. My loaner was the only one they had. Inventory is low or non-existent I assume because of the pandemic and what is available is priced high.


----------



## dobielvr

I finally got my new Tracfone up and running.  I've been to Target these last 3 days messin' w/it.
3 diff people helping me w/it on each day............

Now, the challenge is learning how to use it.  
These kids just breeze right thru all this stuff.  Not me.


----------



## jujube

I went to the dentist today.  Always a pleasant outing....NOT!


----------



## Jules

Yesterday prior to having the carpets cleaned I pulled everything out or put it up so the fellow could get into every nook & cranny.  Had to let the carpets dry overnight so today was vacuuming and putting everything back.  That set off cleaning lots of other things.  

Completed a FB sale.  Maybe my prices are too low, the few things I’ve listed seem to sell instantly. As long as they’re gone, I’m happy.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I finally got my new Tracfone up and running.  I've been to Target these last 3 days messin' w/it.
> 3 diff people helping me w/it on each day............
> 
> Now, the challenge is learning how to use it.
> These kids just breeze right thru all this stuff.  Not me.


Youtube tutorial might be the way to go...


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the Olympic rowing on iPlayer.
Very handy as it took place in the early hours here.


----------



## Aneeda72

Son came over and changed WiFi password on Alex, I tried and tried and could not get it to take.    Seems you have to backspace the old password out, but it doesn’t show that it’s there and nothing tells you do due that.  

Husband got new dresser and nightstand together and I got quite a bit put away.  But there is tons more to do and I hardly made a dent.  He out the shelf holders for the bookcase shelves in a red cup, and he put the red cup on one of the storage boxes; but he doesn’t know which one. So he has to go over to storage and go through every box.

He also has to bring the curtains over, and the remaining bookcase.

Today we have to go buy a washer and dryer


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:30 to buy local paper,it was 63,refreshing with little or no wind.I watered the plants/flowers in community garden
One of the volunteer drivers from Canopy of Neighbors{she lives in my apt complex} is taking me to my dr's office,appt  at 9am,will walk home from there. Its the 1st time I've been back since 2020,will be wearing a mask
Around 6:45 this evening,will be walking 2 blocks to church friend's place,her late husband,Fred's art work is being displayed for friends


----------



## hollydolly

Still hot today but just a bit less so than all week... . We're supposed to get rain tonight and all weekend...yeaaaah!!

I've been out raking up the holly leaves from the Old holly tree which is massive... .. they're a real PITA.. because they drop when it's hot and they drop when it's raining,  and  so it's a never ending job to clear them up. I want to chop the tree  down, but the o/h is just as determined I'm not going to ... 

Just cleaned all the upstairs windows inside..no point in doing the outside since it's going to rain later...


----------



## Liberty

Today, I'm transplanting philodendron vines from plants I snipped and started in water.  Its how I get all these vines that hang down from the second story all along our back hall.  Long story...many years ago my mother was staying at a Hyatt and saw the beautiful long vines they had cascading down from the high floors and wanted us to have a house that was "long vine filled"...lol.  That was 35 years ago!


----------



## Aneeda72

Sadly my incision has become infected overnight.

Yesterday it was fine so I have to go to the instant care today.  If the infection reaches the hip I will be in serious trouble.  One half of the incision is infected.    I hope the doc doesn’t drain it that is very painful.  I have been so careful.  Wearing the attends so underwear would not rub on it, leaving the tape on which came off a couple days ago.  Keeping it clean.


----------



## MickaC

GETTING MY HAIRCUT TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My last cut was beginning of April.....my next cut was scheduled for June 9.
Guess what........was cancelled once again thanks to covid restrictions.
After things were lifted some.......got an appointment for this week wednesday.
Sorry to hear, Monday was called that my hairdresser took very ill and was in the hospital.....don't know what's wrong, hope it's not serious.
So......in a frenzy, contacting salons, got an appointment for today at 5.
Happy to get an appointment.......but......i'm very fussy about how i have my haircut......starting from scratch with a new technician.
Get spoiled going for a cut and she knows what do every time.
Doing the math.......i keep my hair quite short......seriously NEED a cut.

Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Sadly my incision has become infected overnight.
> 
> Yesterday it was fine so I have to go to the instant care today.  If the infection reaches the hip I will be in serious trouble.  One half of the incision is infected.    I hope the doc doesn’t drain it that is very painful.  I have been so careful.  Wearing the attends so underwear would not rub on it, leaving the tape on which came off a couple days ago.  Keeping it clean.


Please, Aneeda.......slow down and take care of yourself.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, sorry to read  about  the infection.
Hope  doctor can work some  medical magic on it

Yesterday I had a spot  burnt off my face.
Today have   blister on my cheek.

Think  we have a face shield  that I can wear while weed whacking.
Still cool enough to do that.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, sorry to read  about  the infection.
> Hope  doctor can work some  medical magic on it
> 
> Yesterday I had a spot  burnt off my face.
> Today have   blister on my cheek.
> 
> Think  we have a face shield  that I can wear while weed whacking.
> Still cool enough to do that.


Oh @Silverfox.. & @Aneeda72 both in the wars... hope you both get better soon.. Aneeda.. you cannot wonder that this has happened despite your care .. you just cannot do something as massive as move house just days after such serious surgery.. You poor woman, I hope that this is repaired quickly and easily, and doesn't cause you more pain..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Oh @Silverfox.. & @Aneeda72 both in the wars... hope you both get better soon.. Aneeda.. you cannot wonder that this has happened despite your care .. you just cannot do something as massive as move house just days after such serious surgery.. You poor woman, I hope that this is repaired quickly and easily, and doesn't cause you more pain..


Yup, I think it happened cause it open a bit and started bleeding on Sunday.  I sometimes feel so sorry for myself .


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I think it happened cause it open a bit and started bleeding on Sunday.  I sometimes feel so sorry for myself .


..and sometimes you have a right to... now go and pull your big girl pants up..gently... and go to the urgent care centre..


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, sorry to read  about  the infection.
> Hope  doctor can work some  medical magic on it
> 
> Yesterday I had a spot  burnt off my face.
> Today have   blister on my cheek.
> 
> Think  we have a face shield  that I can wear while weed whacking.
> Still cool enough to do that.


That’s a good ideal, was it skin cancer?-I get the spots burnt off but they come back.  I don’t see the point any more.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Today, I'm transplanting philodendron vines from plants I snipped and started in water.  Its how I get all these vines that hang down from the second story all along our back hall.  Long story...many years ago my mother was staying at a Hyatt and saw the beautiful long vines they had cascading down from the high floors and wanted us to have a house that was "long vine filled"...lol.  That was 35 years ago!
> 
> 
> View attachment 175102


I remember you posting this before, I'd never seen anything like it inside a home... soo unusual....


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Son came over and changed WiFi password on Alex, I tried and tried and could not get it to take.    Seems you have to backspace the old password out, but it doesn’t show that it’s there and nothing tells you do due that.
> 
> Husband got new dresser and nightstand together and I got quite a bit put away.  But there is tons more to do and I hardly made a dent.  He out the shelf holders for the bookcase shelves in a red cup, and he put the red cup on one of the storage boxes; but he doesn’t know which one. So he has to go over to storage and go through every box.
> 
> He also has to bring the curtains over, and the remaining bookcase.
> 
> Today we have to go buy a washer and dryer


Yup, he cannot find what he did with the shelf holders


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Youtube tutorial might be the way to go...


Didn't think of that.
I just keep my little instruction book handy and refer to that.  It helps.


----------



## dobielvr

Today I'm going to the eye doc to have laser surgery on my eyes.
He's going to clean my lenses....they've gotten kinda dirty since my cataract surgery.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72
So sorry about your incision opening and hurting. 
I hope you can get that infection knocked down quickly. Hopefully they can get it to clear up, very well.
Moving is very difficult.


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Today I'm going to the eye doc to have laser surgery on my eyes.
> He's going to clean my lenses....they've gotten kinda dirty since my cataract surgery.


It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've weed whacked.
Now I'm cleaning the interior of  former  father in law's truck.

Taking it to  car/truck cruise in tomorrow,,hope  some one  might want to buy it.
Its 1989 Chevy  4 wheel drive,,  in laws towed their Air-stream trailer with it.


----------



## katlupe

Liberty said:


> Today, I'm transplanting philodendron vines from plants I snipped and started in water.  Its how I get all these vines that hang down from the second story all along our back hall.  Long story...many years ago my mother was staying at a Hyatt and saw the beautiful long vines they had cascading down from the high floors and wanted us to have a house that was "long vine filled"...lol.  That was 35 years ago!
> 
> 
> View attachment 175102


Wow! I have two philodendrons but keep them short due to if Rabbit ate a leaf it could be toxic to him. Yours are beautiful though!


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on changing the corner where my recliner is. I hate if it starts to look cluttered and it was. So doing some dusting and cleaning in the process. Looks hot out so not going outside today.


----------



## hollydolly

I mowed the lawn this afternoon at the rear.. it didn't really need cutting, but heavy rain is forecast from tonight through the weekend, so as it grows so fast after rain  I thought I'd give it a quick going over first... and also picks up a lot of the eternal falling holly leaves..

Just put all the laundry away after washing and drying.. and put Lamb chops on to cook in a red wine and beef gravy.. I'll have that for dinner  soon...with sweet potato mash & mange tout


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> @Aneeda72
> So sorry about your incision opening and hurting.
> I hope you can get that infection knocked down quickly. Hopefully they can get it to clear up, very well.
> Moving is very difficult.


Saw doc,got lecture on how dangerous the infection is, yes, I know which is why I am here.  Got medication.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post,at my primary dr's office, saw his nurse practioner,Diane as usual,like her everything was fine. His office is located across the street from the hospital where I worked for 27 yrs,the area has really changed since I've been retired,new buildings/a children's hospital.If I didn't know my way around there,I would surely get lost. I walked home from there ,7 blocks beautiful morning for a long stroll
I had a'senior moment' this afternoon,luckily my close friend, Marcia called to tell me. The art work display I mentioned is next Fri,don't know why I thought it was today,oh,well.


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> had a'senior moment' this afternoon,luckily my close friend, Marcia called to tell me. The art work display I mentioned is next Fri,don't know why I thought it was today,oh,well.


At least you had _Friday in mind, _that you confused with a different _Friday....
Instead of a Friday confused with a Monday or a Wednesday.

More important, I'm glad you didn't miss it!
(If you'd thought it was next Friday, and it had been this Friday. )

It could have been worse, for a Senior Moment, is what I am trying to say. _


----------



## Sliverfox

Going  to  car / truck cruise in.
Spend most of  Friday detailing the truck.

Hope we find  a buyer  for it.


----------



## katlupe

Today I might do laundry or vacuuming. I doubt I will do both. Unless Sonny comes up to take me to his house. He wanted me to meet his new doggie, Cinnamon.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> I remember you posting this before, I'd never seen anything like it inside a home... soo unusual....


Hollydolly...you should see this big joint...often hear folks that come here for the first time say that about this house.  Its custom, that's for sure. You either love it or want to run screaming back to the subdivision...lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

After he INSISTED, several times, that he put the red cup with the shelf holders in a black container with shed stuff in it; I went with him to storage.  He went through 3/4 of the containers before he happened to glance down into a basket, filled with framed pictures, and there was the red cup.  

So was able to get back to unpacking and putting stuff away.  Our IKEA bookcases have held up well for three moves now, amd several years, with only one being broken.  He put a hole in the back of a couple of them, but I bought white contact paper and used it to cover those holes.  You can not tell they were there.

UPS my daughter a bunch of DVD’s that my son refused to take.  I had a large collection and he took a lot as did she when she came out.  Going to UPS her some more later.  And that gets rid of, hmm, 20 years of dvds.

Threw all the yard stuff away that neighbor didn’t want.  Going through kitchen stuff and getting rid of a lot as I put it away.  I continue to unpack.  He’s gone to do the laundry at the laundry mat.  Did not buy machines yesterday as sales clerk was rude.

I am barely sleeping as hip still hurts too much.


----------



## katlupe

Going to Bowman Lake State Park with Sonny and Cinnamon today! I am excited to finally meet her. I will take pictures.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I am going to paint our old wooden picnic table today. We bought it when we first got married around 1972. It was outside for only a year or two and then we put it on our screened in porch when we moved.
I've painted it many times through the years and it is in great condition, being under cover helps and I think it is redwood.

I don't have to do the benches anymore. A few years back I replaced them with plastic chairs to match. They don't look as nice but when we were young we could sit all evening on the benches with no problem.

Old age has caught up and we appreciate a back rest now and soft cushions.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We went town for our morning walk at the Municipal Park in Cloumbia. There was an inter-mural soccer game so we split up, I watched and walked near the soccer match. It was great, there age was about 12. Within 20 mintute each team had scored a goal. When my friend got back she told me she took a picture I need to see. I didn't know why it was so important until she pointed out that it had been vandalized. A friendly soccer match, and a deadly propaganda war side by side. We need help.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am going to paint our old wooden picnic table today. We bought it when we first got married around 1972. It was outside for only a year or two and then we put it on our screened in porch when we moved.
> I've painted it many times through the years and it is in great condition, being under cover helps and I think it is redwood.
> 
> I don't have to do the benches anymore. A few years back I replaced them with plastic chairs to match. They don't look as nice but when we were young we could sit all evening on the benches with no problem.
> 
> *Old age has caught up and we appreciate a back rest now and soft cushions.*


I couldn't agree more. We ( well me,  hubs will still do it )... but there's many pub gardens I won't go to now  because they have benches like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and sitting for 2 or 3 hours with no rest for my lower back is painful, so now we only go where there's a choice of seating with backs  and arm rests


----------



## StarSong

Home after a 5 day camping trip in San Diego.  Have some laundry ahead and some business items to manage.  

Before packing up the RV I went through all the canned and packaged goods.  Pulled a bunch out for stock rotation and will put them in the house pantry.  The RV will be replenished with fresher stock before we go out next time.  I took a full inventory of what remains. 

Also pulled out 12 gallons of bottled water that have been in the RV for 18 months. Today I'll pour them on the plants and in the pool. Then I'll refill them with filtered water and put them back into the RV.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Home after a 5 day camping trip in San Diego.  Have some laundry ahead and some business items to manage.
> 
> Before packing up the RV I went through all the canned and packaged goods.  Pulled a bunch out for stock rotation and will put them in the house pantry.  The RV will be replenished with fresher stock before we go out next time.  I took a full inventory of what remains.
> 
> Also pulled out 12 gallons of bottled water that have been in the RV for 18 months. Today I'll pour them on the plants and in the pool. Then I'll refill them with filtered water and put them back into the RV.


Hope you enjoyed your 5 days away...SS.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Hope you enjoyed your 5 days away...SS.


I did!!!!


----------



## squatting dog

Packing.


----------



## debodun

I thought I'd have a moving sale yesterday and today. What a wasted effort! Only 5 cars stopped so far and those that actually bought anything took small knickknacky things - nothing that would make much any in volume.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Too much online... not enough cleaning with that steam mop I bought last month.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I don’t think my feet touched the ground today I was so busy at work.

One funny/silly thing that happened:   I had to get to the hospital pharmacy before it closed to get some meds and so I took a “back road” to get there quicker.  Two turkeys came  out of the woods and almost broad-sided my car.  Fortunately they got up enough height just in time they didn’t hit me but I found myself ducking inside the car in a knee-jerk reaction.  Then I had to laugh at myself—like *that* really helped, haha


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I decided to prune the tree that's been growing out of one of the drain holes on my patio. I call it God's tree. I've lived here for 50 years and that tree only started growing 3 or 4 years ago. They will be putting something to kill the roots and cutting it down soon so it doesn't damage the patio structure. I had no intention of cleaning the patio but once I got out there, it felt nice...wasn't too hot so I decided to just get that out of the way. I had my son take the patio chairs to the garbage house with the bag of leaves and trash. When he left to run errands and go to lunch, I took time to watch T.V. and relax a bit because I knew we'd be busy this evening.

After he came back from lunch we were ready to work on music projects in our studio. We declared today as the official start date for working on my next album. He had already put in several hours on the preliminary mix of the tracks he loaded onto his digital music program from my instrument. We spent an additional three and a half hours this evening collaborating on the levels, EQ suggestions and effects but we still have a lot more to do. Ya better love the song(s) you're working on because they have to be listened to countless times, including separate tracks, parts of tracks and everything together. Here he is hard at work; he's in his element. @Pecos


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I decided to prune the tree that's been growing out of one of the drain hole on my patio. I call it God's tree. I've lived here for 50 years and that tree only started growing 3 or 4 years ago. They will be putting something to kill the roots and cutting it down soon so it doesn't damage the patio structure. I had no intention of cleaning the patio but once I got out there, it felt nice...wasn't too hot so I decided to just get that our of the way. I had my son take the patio chairs to the garbage house with the bag of leaves and trash. When he left to run errands and go to lunch, I took time to watch T.V. and relax a bit because I knew we'd be busy this evening.
> 
> After he came back from lunch we were ready to work on music projects in our studio. We declared today as the official start date for working on my next album. He had already put in several hours on the preliminary mix of the tracks he loaded onto his digital music program from my instrument. We spent an additional three and a half hours this evening collaborating on the levels, EQ suggestions and effects but we still have a lot more to do. Ya better love the song(s) you're working on because they have to be listened to countless times, including separate tracks, parts of tracks and everything together. Here he is hard at work; he's in his element. @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 175350
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175349


I have heard his work and he really knows what he is doing. Add in the fact that he is working on your wonderful music and the outcome is guaranteed to be superb.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> I have heard his work and he really knows what he is doing. Add in the fact that he is working on your wonderful music and the outcome is guaranteed to be superb.


Thank you *so much* MB!! We so appreciate your nice compliments about us.


----------



## moviequeen1

I didn't think I would be watering the flowers/plants in our community garden this morning,considering the so called  local'weather experts' kept saying thunderstorm in morning  which never materialized.It was around 6:45am,sun was out,temp was 73 when I finished, walked 2 times around garden circle
My long walk of the day will be 6 blocks when I stroll to/from church for our 10:30 service
The rest of my day,read local paper our  'family zoom' afternoon meeting which is now every other Sun look forward to that


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Going to Bowman Lake State Park with Sonny and Cinnamon today! I am excited to finally meet her. I will take pictures.


Oh wow...a Forum Meet.._. yeaaaah     _I think this might be the first...for this forum, please someone correct me if I'm wrong!!

Have a great time all of you, and I'll be looking forward to the pictures, Kat....


----------



## Cameron

Humid as heck out today so limiting time outside for the puppy and keeping him cooler inside.   Out at 5:50 am for a long walk and run for an hour .   Playing and running with the treibball for half an hour.   This afternoon won't be out too much in this stuff !


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh wow...a Forum Meet.._. yeaaaah     _I think this might be the first...for this forum, please someone correct me if I'm wrong!!
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and I'll be looking forward to the pictures, Kat....


I am not sure what you are talking about? Bowman park is 15 minutes away from where I live. Cinnamon is my bf's new dog. I am sorry if I confused you. Now that I think about it, I think you thought I was meeting Cinnamon from the forum? No, sorry I wasn't.


----------



## hollydolly

We have a humongous Thunder & lightening storm and lashing rain going on.._.finally,_ .. so we're in and not going out as we usually would on a Sunday. 


Got all the vacc'ing done earlier.. and the Bird feeders refilled... 


I've just been re-threading some of my trainers with elastic laces, which are less likely to come undone.....

Got a Zoom appointment with my GP tomorrow, so I've written down all the bullet points because I always forget when it comes to speaking to him, and I don't like to waste his time unnecessarily..


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I am not sure what you are talking about? Bowman park is 15 minutes away from where I live. Cinnamon is my bf's new dog. I am sorry if I confused you. Now that I think about it, I think you thought I was meeting Cinnamon from the forum? No, sorry I wasn't.


awww I thought you meant  you were meeting up with  our member  @CinnamonSugar ...oh well, still hope you had a nice day


----------



## JonDouglas

Weather is rainy today, putting the damper on travel so its a quiet day of reading, photo-editing and indoor chores, one of which I just finished.  I've been dreading cleaning and reorganizing the pantry, which took on all the hallmarks of Fibber McGee's closet (for those of you old enough to remember popular radio programs).  During the pandemic stupidity, a well-meaning relative gave us a lot of stuff we never needed, wanted  or will likely ever eat.  So, the pantry just lost half of its volume of stuff.  Some will be donated.  The rest is out of date.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Got a Zoom appointment with my GP tomorrow, so *I've written down all the bullet points* because I always forget when it comes to speaking to him, and I don't like to waste his time unnecessarily..


I have an in person appointment with my GP tomorrow morning.  Last one was almost two years ago.  Nothing urgent, just a normal check-up.  

I'll follow your lead and make a short list of my concerns - thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> awww I thought you meant  you were meeting up with  our member  @CinnamonSugar ...oh well, still hope you had a nice day


Now you made me wish I had been. lol


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Now you made me wish I had been. lol


well, it's a shame none of us are close enough to meet up..on this forum.

I've met quite a few from British forums over the years ..


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to IKEA, went to youngest son’s, went to middle son’s, lunch from McDonalds, off to Costco soon, but I am already worn out from early morning unpacking and rearranging living room.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to IKEA, went to youngest son’s, went to middle son’s, lunch from McDonalds, off to Costco soon, but I am already worn out from early morning unpacking and rearranging living room.


Jeez, slow down girl....you're gonna hurt yourself...again.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to IKEA, went to youngest son’s, went to middle son’s, lunch from McDonalds, off to Costco soon, but I am already worn out from early morning unpacking and rearranging living room.


@Aneeda72 
In my best big sister voice .. "take it easy! Don't want your stitches to open up again!"


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I am sitting at my computer wasting time, instead of cleaning my apartment and doing laundry.  LOL*


----------



## Pinky

Just pre-prepping a mushroom/chicken/pepper stir-fry. Basmati rice on the side. I'm starting to feel hungry. It's one of those early dinner days


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72
> In my best big sister voice .. "take it easy! Don't want your stitches to open up again!"


Too late, got out of the car, stepped up on the curb, both legs gave out, fell to the cement, can’t get up, of course, paramedics had to come lift me onto my walker.  Both my legs from the knees down are numb, but hip seems ok.  OMGosh, now what?  

Home in my recliner.  Husband left to finish doing what he wanted to get done-such a caring man .


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Too late, got out of the car, stepped up on the curb, both legs gave out, fell to the cement, can’t get up, of course, paramedics had to come lift me onto my walker.  Both my legs from the knees down are numb, but hip seems ok.  OMGosh, now what?
> 
> Home in my recliner.  Husband left to finish doing what he wanted to get done-such a caring man .


Oh my gawd! Now you *have to rest*!!


----------



## chrislind2

Well my day doesn't see so bad. No injury yet. I am sitting at my computer and changing my cell number with all my credit cards and other connections online. Part of the retirement process. I had a company phone and will have to give that back on Friday. I am not even half done yet. I have never owned my own cell phone, always just used the company phone. Going to get hot outside today, so I think I will just do inside things all day.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Too late, got out of the car, stepped up on the curb, both legs gave out, fell to the cement, can’t get up, of course, paramedics had to come lift me onto my walker.  Both my legs from the knees down are numb, but hip seems ok.  OMGosh, now what?
> 
> Home in my recliner.  Husband left to finish doing what he wanted to get done-such a caring man .


you won't be told will you?..now I _am_ telling you off.. for goodness sake, you've already had a scare , why won't you just rest and get well.

I know it's frustrating for you having just moved home , but if you keep on like this you could end up being in a wheelchair for life or worse....the house will still be there when you're well .


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> you won't be told will you?..now I _am_ telling you off.. for goodness sake, you've already had a scare , why won't you just rest and get well.
> 
> I know it's frustrating for you having just moved home , but if you keep on like this you could end up being in a wheelchair for life or worse....the house will still be there when you're well .


Yes, everyone.  I am being good now.  Sitting on my recliner shredding papers.  I don’t know why my legs simply folded up, but they did .  It was very strange. I just folded up, my surgery hip ended on my purse which acted as a cushion.  I didn’t hit my head.  The concrete was hard and not.

The paramedics got there very fast as they just left another apartment .  Timing is everything. It is a bit more sore.  I will call the doctor tomorrow but I think I am fine.  Thanks for your concern and scolding.  But, as you know, he does not unpack.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> well, it's a shame none of us are close enough to meet up..on this forum.
> 
> I've met quite a few from British forums over the years ..


There are some close enough.


----------



## katlupe

I managed to get two loads of laundry done. One was sheets and I put those in the dryer. They felt dry........but now I go to put the flannel one, which I use for a blanket over a regular sheet, feels damp. It feels dry in some spots but not all. Makes me so mad as I am not carrying it back downstairs to put it in the dryer. I will drape it over the rocking chair and if it does not dry, I will take it down in the morning. That is one bad thing about not having washers and dryers in each apartment.


----------



## Sliverfox

Load of laundry in the washer,, have walked the dog.

Looks like I'll have to go to store & get some milk   this morning.
Make lunch,, rest of afternoon hasn't happened.

Will try to stay cool.


----------



## hawkdon

Today I'm heading to the Urgent Care Center, to get my head check (LOL) due to having bouts of dizziness/vertigo this week end....dunno what they can do, new brain maybe!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

hawkdon said:


> Today I'm heading to the Urgent Care Center, to get my head check (LOL) due to having bouts of dizziness/vertigo this week end....dunno what they can do, new brain maybe!!!


I hate vertigo, it’s terrible.  It might be your ears, vertigo is usually your ears.  Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Today I'm heading to the Urgent Care Center, to get my head check (LOL) due to having bouts of dizziness/vertigo this week end....dunno what they can do, new brain maybe!!!


Good luck, I was getting that at the beginning of this year it was horrible.. they couldn't find any real cause for it so  they prescribed..Prochlorperazine, and it stopped it off within a week....


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> they couldn't find any real cause for it so they prescribed..Prochlorperazine, and it stopped it off within a week....


@hawkdon   and others.....
It's called Compazine or Compro, in the USA.
But yes, ears and causes, should be checked out first.
Glad to hear that worked for you, Holly.


----------



## Kaila

I managed to put 2 large branches of a houseplant,
 that were going to fall off, into their own fresh pot of soil.
 I hope they root well and thrive.  I enjoy watching them.


----------



## Sassycakes

Right now I really need a nap. I was up before 6am because the blood lab was coming out to take my blood. I couldn't eat anything before they came. They finally came at 11am. So now I am ready for my nap.I would have gone for my nap earlier but I had company. They left about an hour ago.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a zoom appt with my primary doctor ( GP)>.. and he is sending me yet again for more blood tests. usually we can just walk into the phlebotomy dept with no appt the same day , but because of the pandemic and the NHS overwhelmed , for the first time ever I had to book an appt and there's none available  till Thursday 

Cleaned all the windows inside and out downstairs today.. after having cleaned all the insides upstairs a couple of days ago.. and then having torrential rain yesterday... 

Spent some time re-arranging files on my computer this afternoon.. and generally clearing stuff out...

Now.. I'm about to have Lasagne and Sugar snap peas for my dinner...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I had a zoom appt with my primary doctor ( GP)>.. and he is sending me yet again for more blood tests. usually we can just walk into the phlebotomy dept with no appt the same day , but because of the pandemic and the NHS overwhelmed , for the first time ever I had to book an appt and there's none available  till Thursday
> 
> Cleaned all the windows inside and out downstairs today.. after having cleaned all the insides upstairs a couple of days ago.. and then having torrential rain yesterday...
> 
> Spent some time re-arranging files on my computer this afternoon.. and generally clearing stuff out...
> 
> Now.. I'm about to have Lasagne and Sugar snap peas for my dinner...


I love sugar snap peas


----------



## Aneeda72

I have a missing picture and will be really upset if he cannot find it.  He went to storage to look even though he said he brought everything over.  Then he said it might be in one corner where some stuff is.  He’s back now and can not find it.  

Otherwise everything has been unpacked and put away.  Pictures still have to be hung.  Odds and ends have to be dealt with but otherwise things are in good shape.  As I went through everything I realized I have downsized as much as possible.

He went and bought a couple more IKEA bookcases so I should be set to put pictures in those as well.  Now that our containers are empty we are getting a smaller rented storage area as the one we have is 130 a month for a 10x10.  The smaller one is 5x10 and 75 a month.  The apartment does not have a garage available yet.

He goes back to work August 1.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp they scanned for a brain, it was there, then chest xray, then many EKG, and BP checks...gave me bottle of salt water into the vein...bottom line they think I was dehydrated due to this warmer weather....they didn't check my ears....told me to
be more careful standing/rising up....so we will see......


----------



## Kaila

I'm sure we're all glad to hear how it went, @hawkdon
It sounds like a very tiring experience, but good to have things checked.  Trying more beverages now, seems a good direction, and take care, too.

@Aneeda72 
If that picture doesn't turn up soon, it likely will eventually.
But perhaps you could ask a third person (your son, his SO, or the realter?) to call the new owner, to ask, rather than you calling! I know that is not a good idea, the way they are!)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I bought a little metal cart on wheels with chrome handles with 2 trays years ago at a garage sale. I can't live without it. 
I use it to bring food from the kitchen to our porch or even to the dining room when we have company.

If something is to heavy to carry down the hall we get the cart.

I have it in my laundry room and use it for folded clothes and when I defrost my chest freezers I can quickly sort frozen items on the top of it.
Today I decided to take it all apart, clean the chrome handles, and repaint the tray parts. 

The chrome looks like new.


Hopefully I'll get it together quickly, I miss the old thing already.


----------



## Aneeda72

hawkdon said:


> Welp they scanned for a brain, it was there, then chest xray, then many EKG, and BP checks...gave me bottle of salt water into the vein...bottom line they think I was dehydrated due to this warmer weather....they didn't check my ears....told me to
> be more careful standing/rising up....so we will see......


I would still make an appointment with an ENT as everything else has been ruled out.  I think it’s your ear canal.


----------



## Jules

Did a whole lot of miscellaneous, trivial household things.  At least they’re crossed off my list and then I added more things.  Went out for dinner. That was a nice treat.  

DH has been waiting to hear from the hospital for some tests.  Everything is seriously backlogged because of Covid.  He contacted the doctor‘s office and found out the doctor had been in an accident and is finally recovering.  That probably means another month of waiting.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a missing picture and will be really upset if he cannot find it.  He went to storage to look even though he said he brought everything over.  Then he said it might be in one corner where some stuff is.  He’s back now and can not find it.
> 
> Otherwise everything has been unpacked and put away.  Pictures still have to be hung.  Odds and ends have to be dealt with but otherwise things are in good shape.  As I went through everything I realized I have downsized as much as possible.
> 
> He went and bought a couple more IKEA bookcases so I should be set to put pictures in those as well.  Now that our containers are empty we are getting a smaller rented storage area as the one we have is 130 a month for a 10x10.  The smaller one is 5x10 and 75 a month.  The apartment does not have a garage available yet.
> 
> He goes back to work August 1.


Seems I have a lot of missing framed pictures now that I have sorted everything , so hopefully they are in storage


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Did a whole lot of miscellaneous, trivial household things.  At least they’re crossed off my list and then I added more things.  Went out for dinner. That was a nice treat.
> 
> DH has been waiting to hear from the hospital for some tests.  Everything is seriously backlogged because of Covid.  He contacted the doctor‘s office and found out the doctor had been in an accident and is finally recovering.  That probably means another month of waiting.


Sorry to hear about your doctor, I hope he recovers quickly.

We're having the same backlog in the NHS.. months of waiting, sometimes over a year...  waiting list of up to 2 years for knee and hip replacements, people suffering dreadfully with bone on bone grinding for such a long time, unless they can afford to pay privately.

Today it was supposed to rain from 6am... I was looking forward to it tbh.. but as usual the forecast was wrong, as it always seems to be nowadays..( when I'm reincarnated I want to be a weather forecaster, the only people who get paid for doing their job badly)...
 Now it says it will rain from 4pm.... we'll see...

So... I'm not going anywhere .. still deciding however, what I might do today.. beds need changing but other than that.. not sure what I'll find to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Going to Bowman Lake State Park with Sonny and Cinnamon today! I am excited to finally meet her. I will take pictures.


Went there a number of years go with my wife who is from Oxford. Have a good time.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30am,walked 2 times around our garden circle after I watered the plants/flowers in garden.It was 73 sun was out,birds were chirping,probably the same ones who woke me up at 5:30 LOL!
This morning walking to/from Canopy of Neighbors office{5 blocks} will be calling members. I couldn't do it yesterday,probably do some more filing
This afternoon,my close friend,Marcia&I are going on another 'road trip' We are headed to one of the local malls I haven't found a dress for my nephew's wedding,if I don't find anything to my liking,I'm not going to stress out about it anymore. I have 2 skirts I bought on Lands End website,I'll take those instead


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Went there a number of years go with my wife who is from Oxford. Have a good time.


One of my favorite places. It is not far from my house where I lived before moving here. I miss the forest so going there feels like something I need from time to time. Thank you! We had a good time.


----------



## Sliverfox

Chewing  gum,, wondering what the husband is  doing.
He took off earlier.
Have a sneaking  feeling he is looking at some  more trees to cut  down.  

I have a pot  of lilies that need planted ; do it  now before its hot or wait till evening?
Or put on jeans & weed whack some more?  Decisions ,decisions.

Hubby just  got back,, will hear what he has to tell me.


----------



## MickaC

Exciting day today. 
Garbage pick up.
Earlier in the year, our town switched garbage pick and recycle companies.
Same type of bin for garbage as for recycle.
They're big like recycle ones.
Made my garage smaller with another big bin in it.
But.
I can bag up weeds and grass edging etc, to go with garbage......that's working well.....otherwise have to go to the dump or out to the country somewhere.
Hope to get the last cart full of stones from the driveway to the back before it gets too hot......and water garden.
Suppose to be 35+, rest of the day will be inside stuff.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## JonDouglas

Went exploring some back roads in NH yesterday and am off to western MA today. Will report the things I find interesting.


----------



## Sliverfox

My dream was  for us to  get RV start at  top of East coast, explore those states back  to Pa.
Figure we would use up the Summer  months doing that.

Never happened,, doubt that it will,, with the night mare trip we had 2 years ago with RV.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## StarSong

Had a very strange doctor's visit yesterday.  Since my last visit I'd lost 7 pounds, putting my current BMI at 21.8.  After greeting me, my somewhat chubby doctor looked at my chart and said, "Wow.  Your weight is amazing.  How do you do that?"   So I'm thinking this visit is off to a pretty start.  Not so.    

When I get home, I read that part of the after visit summary where the computer automatically comments on vital statistics - this genius computer says my ideal body weight is a BMI of 20.0, seven pound lower still.  20.0??? Where do they get these numbers? I'd look like a skinny, wrinkled old apple.

OK, not a big deal, just weird.  Here's the weirder, much bigger deal.  

Over the holidays I caught Covid and had a persistent deep cough and some shortness of breath for a few months (resolved now).  Mid February I had a chest X-ray to rule out any permanent damage, specifically "Covid lung."  The email results he sent me a couple of days later was as follows:
_"I am pleased to inform you that your recent chest x-ray showed no significant findings in the lungs that would cause your cough. The only finding was some degenerative disk disease in your spine."_
Good news, right? 

Yesterday this same doctor says that the X-ray picked up atherosclerosis of the aorta with calcifications present.  (WHAT?) He tells me that little can be done, just watch my cholesterol intake (umm... I'm already a vegan, as we discussed five minutes ago when you complimented my weight.) and take my meds (which I do, religiously).

As you can imagine, this was very distressing news.  However, I remained calm and figured I'd pick the brain of my younger sister and her cardiology buddies (she works at a cardiac hospital).  

When I got home I went through my medical records, including the radiologist report from that X-ray, and am beating myself up for not noticing this diagnosis back in Feb.  Thank heavens I'd requested a copy of the report.  

I recheck the radiology report, which says nothing about my heart or aorta.  The findings state:_

PA and lateral views of the chest were obtained. The soft tissues, diaphragm and cardiomediastinal silhouette are normal. The lungs and
pleural spaces are clear. There is mild disk space narrowing with small osteophytes in the lower thoracic spine._

Nothing about my heart other than that its silhouette is normal.  

My guess is that the doctor misread this report yesterday, seeing "aortic" instead of "thoracic" and interpreting "osteophytes" as calcification.  I sent him an email gently asking, WHAT THE HELL?  Am waiting for a reply.  While I'm not 100% sure that he misinterpreted the findings yesterday, I can find no smoking gun that would lead to a diagnosis of aortic atherosclerosis.  

Sheesh!  We all have to be our own doctors, don't we?


----------



## Pappy

Trash is out to the curb. My walk and breakfast finished and it’s a beautiful hot day out there. Wife needs to go to laundry mat to wash a big bed spread. She’s afraid to use her new machine. Thinks it’s way to heavy. I don’t know if it is but okay.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Had a very strange doctor's visit yesterday.  Since my last visit I'd lost 7 pounds, putting my current BMI at 21.8.  After greeting me, my somewhat chubby doctor looked at my chart and said, "Wow.  Your weight is amazing.  How do you do that?"   So I'm thinking this visit is off to a pretty start.  Not so.
> 
> When I get home, I read that part of the after visit summary where the computer automatically comments on vital statistics - this genius computer says my ideal body weight is a BMI of 20.0, seven pound lower still.  20.0??? Where do they get these numbers? I'd look like a skinny, wrinkled old apple.
> 
> OK, not a big deal, just weird.  Here's the weirder, much bigger deal.
> 
> Over the holidays I caught Covid and had a persistent deep cough and some shortness of breath for a few months (resolved now).  Mid February I had a chest X-ray to rule out any permanent damage, specifically "Covid lung."  The email results he sent me a couple of days later was as follows:
> _"I am pleased to inform you that your recent chest x-ray showed no significant findings in the lungs that would cause your cough. The only finding was some degenerative disk disease in your spine."_
> Good news, right?
> 
> Yesterday this same doctor says that the X-ray picked up atherosclerosis of the aorta with calcifications present.  (WHAT?) He tells me that little can be done, just watch my cholesterol intake (umm... I'm already a vegan, as we discussed five minutes ago when you complimented my weight.) and take my meds (which I do, religiously).
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very distressing news.  However, I remained calm and figured I'd pick the brain of my younger sister and her cardiology buddies (she works at a cardiac hospital).
> 
> When I got home I went through my medical records, including the radiologist report from that X-ray, and am beating myself up for not noticing this diagnosis back in Feb.  Thank heavens I'd requested a copy of the report.
> 
> I recheck the radiology report, which says nothing about my heart or aorta.  The findings state:
> 
> _PA and lateral views of the chest were obtained. The soft tissues, diaphragm and cardiomediastinal silhouette are normal. The lungs and
> pleural spaces are clear. There is mild disk space narrowing with small osteophytes in the lower thoracic spine._
> 
> Nothing about my heart other than that its silhouette is normal.
> 
> My guess is that the doctor misread this report yesterday, seeing "aortic" instead of "thoracic" and interpreting "osteophytes" as calcification.  I sent him an email gently asking, WHAT THE HELL?  Am waiting for a reply.  While I'm not 100% sure that he misinterpreted the findings yesterday, I can find no smoking gun that would lead to a diagnosis of aortic atherosclerosis.
> 
> Sheesh!  We all have to be our own doctors, don't we?


That's appalling, and not unknown here either with Doctors to get it wrong like that, and unfortunately we don't have such easy access to our medical records as quickly as you do.. so this was very fortunate that you had those, and of course you were able to talk to a medically trained family member as well.

What a needless scare for you, I hope you get a satisfactory reply from your doctor...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> That's appalling, and not unknown here either with Doctors to get it wrong like that, and unfortunately we don't have such easy access to our medical records as quickly as you do.. so this was very fortunate that you had those, and of course you were able to talk to a medically trained family member as well.
> 
> What a needless scare for you, I hope you get a satisfactory reply from your doctor...


I hadn't yet spoken to my sister.  Was getting my ducks in a row to do so, because I knew she'd run it by one of her cardiologist buddies and wanted to arm her with full info.  

It was indeed a huge scare.


----------



## Kaila

Yikes!  @StarSong 

It's awful that the doctor might have done that.....
Though we hope that 
you do _not_ have the added problem he told you!


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> Yikes!  @StarSong
> 
> It's awful that the doctor might have done that.....
> Though we hope that
> you do _not_ have the added problem he told you!


I'll keep you posted on this saga.


----------



## debodun

Spent an hour and a half in the garage digging through junk (even by my standards). I may have to have a cleanout service for the attic and garage. Just pulled out some rusty garden tools and some galvanized pails.


----------



## hollydolly

You're doing fabulously well  with this clear-out..  ...you've just got to ensure they don't go back in...


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> Spent an hour and a half in the garage digging through junk (even by my standards). I may have to have a cleanout service for the attic and garage. Just pulled out some rusty garden tools and some galvanized pails.
> 
> View attachment 175737View attachment 175738


Wish i was close to you......would love to get the 2 pails and wash tub.......can you ship to me.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> Had a very strange doctor's visit yesterday.  Since my last visit I'd lost 7 pounds, putting my current BMI at 21.8.  After greeting me, my somewhat chubby doctor looked at my chart and said, "Wow.  Your weight is amazing.  How do you do that?"   So I'm thinking this visit is off to a pretty start.  Not so.
> 
> When I get home, I read that part of the after visit summary where the computer automatically comments on vital statistics - this genius computer says my ideal body weight is a BMI of 20.0, seven pound lower still.  20.0??? Where do they get these numbers? I'd look like a skinny, wrinkled old apple.
> 
> OK, not a big deal, just weird.  Here's the weirder, much bigger deal.
> 
> Over the holidays I caught Covid and had a persistent deep cough and some shortness of breath for a few months (resolved now).  Mid February I had a chest X-ray to rule out any permanent damage, specifically "Covid lung."  The email results he sent me a couple of days later was as follows:
> _"I am pleased to inform you that your recent chest x-ray showed no significant findings in the lungs that would cause your cough. The only finding was some degenerative disk disease in your spine."_
> Good news, right?
> 
> Yesterday this same doctor says that the X-ray picked up atherosclerosis of the aorta with calcifications present.  (WHAT?) He tells me that little can be done, just watch my cholesterol intake (umm... I'm already a vegan, as we discussed five minutes ago when you complimented my weight.) and take my meds (which I do, religiously).
> 
> As you can imagine, this was very distressing news.  However, I remained calm and figured I'd pick the brain of my younger sister and her cardiology buddies (she works at a cardiac hospital).
> 
> When I got home I went through my medical records, including the radiologist report from that X-ray, and am beating myself up for not noticing this diagnosis back in Feb.  Thank heavens I'd requested a copy of the report.
> 
> I recheck the radiology report, which says nothing about my heart or aorta.  The findings state:
> 
> _PA and lateral views of the chest were obtained. The soft tissues, diaphragm and cardiomediastinal silhouette are normal. The lungs and
> pleural spaces are clear. There is mild disk space narrowing with small osteophytes in the lower thoracic spine._
> 
> Nothing about my heart other than that its silhouette is normal.
> 
> My guess is that the doctor misread this report yesterday, seeing "aortic" instead of "thoracic" and interpreting "osteophytes" as calcification.  I sent him an email gently asking, WHAT THE HELL?  Am waiting for a reply.  While I'm not 100% sure that he misinterpreted the findings yesterday, I can find no smoking gun that would lead to a diagnosis of aortic atherosclerosis.
> 
> Sheesh!  We all have to be our own doctors, don't we?


That is totally unthinkable. What a scare that must have been and is.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> You're doing fabulously well  with this clear-out..  ...you've just got to ensure they don't go back in...


Yup!  @debodun, start humming to yourself, "Na-na-na-na, Na-na-na-na, Hey-Hey-Hey, Goodbye"


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> That is totally unthinkable. What a scare that must have been and is.


Sometimes they get you mixed up with other patients IMO


----------



## Aneeda72

Tried to buy a new car, but dealership had no new cars.  What the heck?    Found one in Idaho, getting it next week hopefully


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Tried to buy a new car, but dealership had no new cars.  What the heck?    Found one in Idaho, getting it next week hopefully


How far is Idaho from Utah ?


----------



## moviequeen1

an update on my morning post,when I got to Canopy of Neighbors,called 3 times trying to get in,no luck. When I got home,Wendy called me on  her cell saying the office had no phone/internet service.I called CON members from home
The search for wedding dress is over, YIPPEE!,Marcia&I went to Walden Galleria Mall,found dress at JC Penney's,it fits perfectly.It was on sale,original price $ 50 paid $20. I will sleep better tonight


----------



## Sylkkiss

Wrote my grandson an Email. Then wrote to his mom and two other friends. Wrote a paragraph or two on my book.Then hung out on a writers' forum page before hanging out here. So now I'm going to see what's going on with the games and get off 'cause my eyes, hands and backside ache. ( Not necessarily in that order)


----------



## Sliverfox

Trash needs burnt after the rain stops,, hope to plant  the red  lily I recently bought.

May work on getting my computer  corner cleaned up.
Have piles of  paper that is  taking up space.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just cleared the caches from Firefox and Chrome...

Got all the usual chores done this morning, but it's rained off and on all day so far... 10 minutes heavy rain, 1/2 hour sun... on repeat.. typical British weather, it just means you have to take your chances when you go out and always take a brolly with you..

I'm not going out today however, as I have to be at the hospital tomorrow for some bloods.., I'll be meeting up with my friend Jen  , and we're going down to my boat to just tidy it up again of blown leaves etc, where it's been moored now for almost 2 years because of the pandemic.. , and we'll be  arranging to have it  craned out of the mooring to have the Hull Blacked,  in prep for it sitting all winter again...


----------



## Aneeda72

Going through a lot of paperwork separating into file or shred.  The shred pile is quite large


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> How far is Idaho from Utah ?


It's an adjacent state.


----------



## StarSong

Hubby and I will take a swim after he gets up, then I'll pick some tomatoes before it gets too hot, then putter around and do some housework. 

We've got a long stretch of warm weather in front of us - the next two weeks are forecast to remain in the mid-high 90s with low humidity, slight breeze and virtually zero chance of rain.  Typical August weather.   Right now I've got fans bringing in cool air.  Will shut them down and close up the house when outdoor temps reach the high 70s.   

Had the dryer fixed two days ago and a new fridge delivered yesterday.  I seem to be in an appliance rut.


----------



## debodun

I scraped the moss off of the back porch roof. It took an hour and a half and three buckets full! I never remember seeing so much, probably 40% of the roof was covered in thick moss, but it's been a very wet summer here - perfect for moss and lichens. There are more than usual, toadstools on the lawn, too.

Also worked a little more on garage cleaning.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Wish i was close to you......would love to get the 2 pails and wash tub.......can you ship to me.


You might have to arm wrestle me for them.   @debodun  I don’t know if you’ve tried to sell those yet, they are popular with gardeners for decorative purposes.


----------



## debodun

I've seen them in people's yards filled with annual flowers. Old tires, too, but I never saw the beauty in the tire thing.


----------



## Irwin

Waiting for my wife in the hospital parking lot, and everything was just fine until a truck with a loud muffler pulled in beside my car and now he's just sitting there with his engine running, stinking up the parking lot. It's a good thing I don't have my gun.


----------



## Don M.

I greased all the fittings on my pickup truck today.  Then, I pulled the rear tires and brake drums, and cleaned the built up dust out of them...I have been getting some brake noise lately.  There seems to be plenty of brake lining left, so hopefully just cleaning them good will get rid of the occasional squeaks.  Now, it dawns on me that I'm getting too old for this kind of work...will probably have to take an Aleve pill after supper.


----------



## Jules

A quick trip to the grocery store.  Had to wear my mask outside because the smoke is so thick.


----------



## bingo

killing gnats in the window


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My day didn't go as planned at all. I was going to sit out on my newly cleaned patio after I made my prayer (which was late...after sunrise),  It was nice and cool and quiet. I also planned to clean my floors and attack my dresser (yes I said attack!) I decided to check the weather report. Lo and behold, it's supposed to storm tomorrow and that's the day I was intending to go food shopping. So I walked over today instead...about 8:15 a.m. There were only two other customers there. I love it when it's empty like that and try to plan going at times it will be. By the time I got home, rearranged the freezer so I could fit everything and disinfected the items to be refrigerated it had gotten too warm to sit out. I put more items in the dishwasher and ran that.

Then I made the mistake of getting online. I read and sent some emails and came to Senior Forum. I get trapped when I go to my social networking sites! I got a call from my son in the midst of my entrapment telling me he wanted to come over and transfer that bass track I re-recorded. Well I had practiced it, but had not recorded it yet, so I had to get that done, which involves taking several listens, more practices and trying my best to get it perfect.  When he got here we spent some time listening to and adjusting volume levels of my new bass for the bridge part so it coincides with the original bass line. Thank goodness we are both pleased with how it came out. I managed to watch a little T.V. today as well and when I get off this computer, I'm going to finish watching the latest episode of Evil.


----------



## mellowyellow

Looking after my 10 year old granddaughter today while her mother goes to work, which was cut from 5 to 2 days per week.  Luckily, the federal government has provided $650 a week for anyone who has dropped hours to keep people going.  Another 4 week lockdown announced yesterday and home schooling continues for kids.  Will go for a bush walk after lunch, luckily we are still allowed to exercise but otherwise locked up at home and only allowed out for food or chemist needs.  People (including relatives) are not allowed to visit each others households, so we are technically breaking the rules, but I don't care.  Everyone I know has had a test but I don't feel sick so haven't bothered.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I helped my husband replace a ceiling fan in our bedroom.  Since it was over our king sized bed, it was tricky, he had to stand on the bed to do it.  It took a few hours, but it's done now and behind us.  No electrical shocks or broken bones.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ordered Hulu.  Have wanted it for a long time, it’s an extra 12 dollars a month.  Got my haircut.  Bought a new movie for my son.  Bought some stuffed Dr Seuss toys for the 3 year old great granddaughter and some books and UPS to her.  UPS the rest of my DVD collection to my daughter.

Husband got new underwear-exciting stuff


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> Ordered Hulu.  Have wanted it for a long time, it’s an extra 12 dollars a month.  Got my haircut.  Bought a new movie for my son.  Bought some stuffed Dr Seuss toys for the 3 year old great granddaughter and some books and UPS to her.  UPS the rest of my DVD collection to my daughter.
> 
> Husband got new underwear-exciting stuff


LOL about your husband's new underwear.  You're gonna love Hulu. For the price you quoted, I take it you got Hulu+. It's great not having to deal with commercials which take up fully 1/3 of viewing time. I first got Hulu over a decade ago and wasn't thrilled with it so I canceled. A couple of years ago a good friend was raving about it so I decided to give it a try again. I'm glad I did. They have really upped their game. I noticed that even their movie selection is getting better.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> LOL about your husband's new underwear.  You're gonna love Hulu. For the price you quoted, I take it you got Hulu+. It's great not having to deal with commercials which take up fully 1/3 of viewing time. I first got Hulu over a decade ago and wasn't thrilled with it so I canceled. A couple of years ago a good friend was raving about it so I decided to give it a try again. I'm glad I did. They have really upped their game. I noticed that even their movie selection is getting better.  I hope you enjoy!


Yup, no commercials.  I am sure I will love it, I love watching movies.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

I spread a load of mulch in the garden.
Gardening is some tough work....... it's much easier harvesting produce off the shelf at the supermarket!


----------



## Irwin

Don M. said:


> I greased all the fittings on my pickup truck today.  Then, I pulled the rear tires and brake drums, and cleaned the built up dust out of them...I have been getting some brake noise lately.  There seems to be plenty of brake lining left, so hopefully just cleaning them good will get rid of the occasional squeaks.  Now, it dawns on me that I'm getting too old for this kind of work...will probably have to take an Aleve pill after supper.


Did you change the points and condenser, too? Just kidding.  

Those are anachronisms in today's world. I remember the days when your car wouldn't start, and the first thing you did was drag a piece of paper through the points to remove the crud and get them to make contact again so the spark plugs would fire. And every oil change, you'd have to crawl under with a grease gun. Now ball joints are sealed and last 100s of thousands of miles. And those old drum brakes... I'd always forget how the springs go back on and after trying every possible combination, I'd finally get fed up and go around to see how they were installed on the brake drum on the other side.


----------



## Aneeda72

The day is finally here, my money from the sale of the house should be available.  YAY.  I will pay off all the credit card debt which is simply the whole house air conditioner we bought for the house on one card, and another debt we occurred on the house on another card.

We put a washer dryer on the card as well for the apartment, but won’t pay that off until the units are delivered, which should be tomorrow.  Next week the car dealership will pay off the remaining loan on our current car and we will buy the new one.  Then, except for the car loan, we will be, once again, debt free.  YAY

I plan to go buy a couple new frames for my pictures that were broke in the move.  I already gave my oldest son a bit of money for his trip to Yellowstone, and mailed a check to my daughter, for the same amount, yesterday.  Both one of my other sons some new dvds that he wanted and new shirts for the other one.  Everyone is all set .

And I will finally take some birthday money to my granddaughter and her family which I have not done yet.


----------



## Lee

Taking kitty to have his nails trimmed. He got his tranquilizer already, now I just have to get him into his carrier which will be my morning workout. Multi tasking run after cat, weightlifting 20 lbs of struggling cat, such fun.

Ear plugs in place for the drive to the vet.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:30,to buy USAToday&local paper.It was cloudy,temp 70
When I came back,watered the plants/flowers in community garden
This morning,Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' to Target,I need a couple of items. We haven't gone in couple of weeks because she is back in office 3 days now{she hates it} or I didn't need to go anywhere
The rest of my day,weather permitting go take afternoon walk,read the papers


----------



## katlupe

Grocery shopping this afternoon so doing my house work now.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching it rain.


----------



## JonDouglas

Got food into rotation yesterday after learning out the bike was fixed when it really wasn't (another story).  Will contact the dealer this morning to tell them what the new problem is (i.e., the TPS or throttle position sensor).  Unfortunately good, knowledgeable mechanics seem scarce these days and you often have to tell service managers where to look/find/fix the problem.  It seems in fixing one problem (i.e., a bad coil), they may have caused another.  My age and interests are such that I no longer enjoy servicing a motorcycle like I used to.  

On tap today, if possible, is a return visit to the site further south where Netflix was filming a movie.  I went there several days ago after they left and got the picture below.







The film crew used the center of that old mill complex as the studio where they were shooting.  The place then was jammed with hundreds of people, trucks, vans, wiring, pieces of stage/sound equipment, etc.  The police and film people shooed me off before I could get a shot of it all. The reason for that was understandable.


----------



## Sunny

Trying to get my Roomba to work again. It bombed out after 4-5 years of reliable use. I think it needs a new battery.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Trying to get my Roomba to work again. It bombed out after 4-5 years of reliable use. I think it needs a new battery.


Is that a standard lifespan for a Roomba battery?


----------



## StarSong

My dog is at the groomers so I'll run errands today.


----------



## RadishRose

Doing nothing today, but yesterday I got stung by a bee on the back of my hand and it still hurts a little.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

So I went outside to finish mulching the garden and this big nasty bug flew right into my ear!
I've dealt with this in the ER dozens of time and it was always with a bit of amusement..........but I wasn't laughing this morning.
It really is a most unnerving experience......even for those of us with the knowledge and equipment to handle the "emergency".
He clawed his way down the far reaches of my ear canal and scraped out a tune on my eardrum before we finally drowned him in olive oil and pulled him out with mosquito forceps.
Unfortunately, the little rascal didn't make it through the procedure.....and I'm done gardening for the rest of this year!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> So I went outside to finish mulching the garden and this big nasty bug flew right into my ear!
> I've dealt with this in the ER dozens of time and it was always with a bit of amusement..........but I wasn't laughing this morning.
> It really is a most unnerving experience......even for those of us with the knowledge and equipment to handle the "emergency".
> He clawed his way down the far reaches of my ear canal and scraped out a tune on my eardrum before we finally drowned him in olive oil and pulled him out with mosquito forceps.
> Unfortunately, the little rascal didn't make it through the procedure.....and I'm done gardening for the rest of this year!!!


Ewwww!  ::shudder::


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My Prince Among Men and I rode to Albany, GA and had lunch at the "Mayberry Diner", a cute little place with home cooking.  The food was really good.

Did not care for the man who came up to me while Ed was paying the bill and said, "What's a pretty young lady like you doing with a decrepit old man like that?"  *Really?*  I wanted to smack him.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

CinnamonSugar said:


> My Prince Among Men and I rode to Albany, GA and had lunch at the "Mayberry Diner", a cute little place with home cooking.  The food was really good.
> 
> Did not care for the man who came up to me while Ed was paying the bill and said, "What's a pretty young lady like you doing with a decrepit old man like that?"  *Really?*  I wanted to smack him.


Wow. How rude!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

JonDouglas said:


> Got food into rotation yesterday after learning out the bike was fixed when it really wasn't (another story).  Will contact the dealer this morning to tell them what the new problem is (i.e., the TPS or throttle position sensor).  Unfortunately good, knowledgeable mechanics seem scarce these days and you often have to tell service managers where to look/find/fix the problem.  It seems in fixing one problem (i.e., a bad coil), they may have caused another.  My age and interests are such that I no longer enjoy servicing a motorcycle like I used to.
> 
> On tap today, if possible, is a return visit to the site further south where Netflix was filming a movie.  I went there several days ago after they left and got the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The film crew used the center of that old mill complex as the studio where they were shooting.  The place then was jammed with hundreds of people, trucks, vans, wiring, pieces of stage/sound equipment, etc.  The police and film people shooed me off before I could get a shot of it all. The reason for that was understandable.


wow, @JonDouglas, that creepy looking--like the backdrop for the Shawshank Redemption or something!  Is the movie they're making going to be like suspense/horror?


----------



## hollydolly

awww @CinnamonSugar , i'm not a cat person as you're probably aware by now,  but that avatar is cute..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> awww @CinnamonSugar , i'm not a cat person as you're probably aware by now,  but that avatar is cute..


Thanks, @hollydolly .... I'm not a "pink" person but the pic suits my mood today


----------



## JonDouglas

Although not a fan of "hum-drum", there are those days when the adventure becomes a bit much.  The week thus far has been one of those. First it was a water pipe bursting under the kid's business office, which led to countless discussions of the affects of mold on goods going to hospitals and the possible impact on accreditation. In the midst of all that, I get the call that the part came in and the motorcycle is fixed.  Unfortunately, it wasn't fixed and things got a little exciting when I was riding it home.

Halfway home, the engine started backfiring and then revving up and down with no throttle control - uncontrolled acceleration is something that would likely involve major league hurt to the novice rider.  Runaway engine acceleration can be handled in one of three ways - (1) panic, feeze and crash, (2) hit the kill switch to stop in traffic and pray nobody hits you from behind or (3) use the clutch and gears to take advantage of the up rev cycles to get the bike home.   I called the dealer to come, get it and fix it.  They couldn't get the problem to repeat and thought I was crazy until the tech tried it again this morning and almost wrecked when the problem happened to him.

While I was on the phone with dealer, who was now telling me how scary the motorcycle problem was, I get a message from the kid saying an unexpected shipment had shown up at the warehouse and would I go put it inside.  Because of the water pipe problem and resulting mold testing, she had closed the business for a week and gone to the shore for some R&R.  I say "OK", look out the window and see dark storm clouds.  The shipment can't get wet and the warehouse is 3 miles away.  I got to the warehouse and got the boxes, some of which were very heavy, moved inside.  I took the pic below to show her it was done.






No sooner than after the picture was taken, it started to rain.  After putting down the freight door, locking up and returning home, the decision to just bake, and not fix, tonight's dinner was made.  With the rain and all the running around, I didn't get back to the mill ruins. The happy thing is I can still deal with this crap and laugh.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've had a bit of an eclectic day... had to go to the hospital to have bloods drawn.. then drove to North London to pick up my friend, and then back this way  to the marina where the  boat is moored, to clear off all the leaves and gunk from the tarps... and generally tidy up after it's been sitting for so long..

It was a very hot day...and so we had some lunch at the riverside pub... and then I had to  go and get some shopping, so I chose to go to a retail park with a superstore some 20 miles away .. and got some groceries , and bought myself a new black patterned long sleeve top ready for winter.. when it gets here.

Bought a new pale green  cushion for my office chair from TKMaxx ( yes it's TK here not JK as I believe it is in the USA..) 

Got  home and felt a bit poorly so I laid down for 1/2 an hour ..didn't sleep but I feel better for just resting a while...

DD however is poorly.. she thinks she's got a 24 hour tummy bug but it's laid her flat and she had to take a day off work. She's never once done that except when she worked for herself, and as she's just started this new job around 6 weeks ago, she's mortified she's had no choice but to stay in bed...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Today I've had a bit of an eclectic day... had to go to the hospital to have bloods drawn.. then drove to North London to pick up my friend, and then back this way  to the marina where the  boat is moored, to clear off all the leaves and gunk from the tarps... and generally tidy up after it's been sitting for so long..
> 
> It was a very hot day...and so we had some lunch at the riverside pub... and then I had to  go and get some shopping, so I chose to go to a retail park with a superstore some 20 miles away .. and got some groceries , and bought myself a new black patterned long sleeve top ready for winter.. when it gets here.
> 
> Bought a new pale green  cushion for my office chair from TKMaxx ( yes it's TK here not JK as I believe it is in the USA..)
> 
> Got  home and felt a bit poorly so I laid down for 1/2 an hour ..didn't sleep but I feel better for just resting a while...
> 
> DD however is poorly.. she thinks she's got a 24 hour tummy bug but it's laid her flat and she had to take a day off work. She's never once done that except when she worked for herself, and as she's just started this new job around 6 weeks ago, she's mortified she's had no choice but to stay in bed...


Hope your daughter feels better quickly!


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you CS...so do I, she was even crying last night and this morning, she feels so horrible, not like her at all.. but she's keeping a check on her vitals and she'll know if it becomes anything that she needs to see a doctor about, so that's comforting to me...


----------



## Jules

@CinnamonSugar   You have to wonder if that rude man thought he was being charming.  What a jerk.

I like your avatar too.  

@Lee.  I saw a tv ad for some ‘wonderful’ device for wrapping up a cat when you have to take it to the vets.  Not a clue what it was or whether it worked.  If I ever see it again, I’ll note the name.


----------



## Lee

Thanks Jules, I use the towel wrap method and just kind of shove him in the cage towel and all. He must be given a tranquilizer several hours before and even with that it is still a struggle.

So if you see that device, please let me know.


----------



## Lee

Watering the garden this morning, isn't it funny how you spot the first cuke and tomatoes and wait in eager anticipation watching it grow, and then suddenly you have oodles of cukes and wonder who you can palm them off on.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Watering the garden this morning, isn't it funny how you spot the first cuke and tomatoes and wait in eager anticipation watching it grow, and then suddenly you have oodles of cukes and wonder who you can palm them off on.


that's why we stopped growing tomatoes... just too many for just us...


----------



## Sliverfox

Some  critter has been at my cherry tomatoes.

Put a netting up to keep the deer out.
Has to have  been mouse  or  rabbit that  crept under  the net.

So far    the other tomato plants  have green tomatoes .
Something  did  stretch their necks  over net to eat off the tops of the plants.

Back Off, deer!  I plan on making  sauces out of the tomatoes.


----------



## katlupe

I already got my version of taco soup/casserole in the Instant Pot. Then I have some chicken to vacuum pack but will wait till afternoon to do that. It is really loud and don't want to disturb anyone so early. Most of us are early birds but some aren't. 

Going through some piles of pictures to scan and then separate for whoever I am giving them to. Somewhere in all my plans for the day, I am taking a ride to the park on Jazzy. Hope to get some more photos. I have been posting them on my timeline on fakebook and my friends really like them.


----------



## StarSong

We distribute tomatoes to our kids and a few of our neighbors, plus I chop up and freeze some to throw in tomato sauces during winter months. 

After a morning swim, DH and I will work together to transfer food from the older garage fridge to the new one.  Tomorrow our son will come over to help hubby turn the older fridge a kegerator - drilling out taps, creating a base to hold the kegs, and whatever else needs to be done.  We're replacing the kegerator that went kaput about a month ago.  We hope and pray that this autumn/winter season we can return to hosting large parties.      

This afternoon the traveling vet will give our dog acupuncture and laser therapy (we're down to once a month).  It's helped his back so much more than I could have imagined.


----------



## Aneeda72

Off to shop


----------



## JustBonee

Ordered a weekend supply  of groceries from Amazon Fresh,  delivered this morning   ...  their delivery people are great!
Making pasta  salad  to last a few days...  and  asst. fruit for snacking.  
I'm all set for a hot weekend ahead.


----------



## Aneeda72

I had him move a blue bookcase into my bedroom, put together the new white bookcase and put it where the blue one was.  I had already emptied the blue one.  Then I put things in both the blue bookcase and the white bookcase.

Otherwise I am watching Hulu.

Got a text from my daughter and she, and her husband, have taken the 3 year old to her first indoor movie -Jungle Cruise. I see they are wearing masks.  . I am also wanting to see that movie, but the virus is high here.  Waiting till I can rent it.

I am missing so many in person experiences with the baby, but my daughter always sends pictures.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Today was domestic duty day.... work around the house..... especially with the pool.


----------



## dobielvr

Watering.  Front yard, after the gardener came.  And, the back yard.
Thinking abt doing some vacuuming, and a load of towels in the washer.

Then I have a massage at 12:30...


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

dobielvr said:


> Watering.  Front yard, after the gardener came.  And, the back yard.
> Thinking abt doing some vacuuming, and a load of towels in the washer.
> 
> Then I have a massage at 12:30...


You have a gardener???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow!

Oh honey..........Dobielver has.......get this.....a GARDENER!!!!!..........can we get one too?????????


----------



## dobielvr

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> You have a gardener???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow!
> 
> Oh honey..........Dobielver has.......get this.....a GARDENER!!!!!..........can we get one too?????????


Hey, I wish I could do it...lol.  It'd save me a few bucks a month.
I don't have any lawn in my bkyard, as it would cost me too much to keep it watered.  But, I do have a bunch of trees and shrubs that he prunes for me, and picks up the piles of leaves that fall.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

dobielvr said:


> Hey, I wish I could do it...lol.  It'd save me a few bucks a month.
> I don't have any lawn in my bkyard, as it would cost me too much to keep it watered.  But, I do have a bunch of trees and shrubs that he prunes for me, and picks up the piles of leaves that fall.


I have two homes and a small RV park and they're a FT job.
I actually have someone who does the mowing at one home and the RV park and that's a big help but the rest of it is still quite a chore, especially in this heat. If I'm not out there working by 6a, I've lost the day. I have to be out of the sun by 10a.
But it's all good. All this exercise & sunshine is supposed to keep me healthy and live longer..........I'm guessing it will.......if it doesn't kill me first.


----------



## Alligatorob

Going to the wife's family reunion.  I like most of the people, so it should be fun.

She has quite a large extended family, lots of rural Utah folks, used to all be farmers, but the younger ones are doing other things.  Not enough farmland.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Alligatorob said:


> Going to the wife's family reunion.  I like most of the people, so it should be fun.
> 
> She has quite a large extended family, lots of rural Utah folks, used to all be farmers, but the younger ones are doing other things.  Not enough farmland.


Had a good time with family last night......but they kept me up way past my bedtime!
Enjoy your special gathering.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Watering.  Front yard, after the gardener came.  And, the back yard.
> Thinking abt doing some vacuuming, and a load of towels in the washer.
> 
> *Then I have a massage at 12:30...*


I could do with one of those..


----------



## Cameron

Out running (well trotting, stumbling and praying I don't fall) with the puppy just before 6 am.  a lot of shorter walks after that.  Moving the winter firewood and stacking a good chunk of yesterday and today.  Too hot now so a water break and the puppy bit tired after herding me from the split wood pile to the stacking area - well herding the wheelbarrow.  He caught one chipmunk while i was stacking so he is happy and dozing.  A curry on the stove


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I went to a town wide yard sale this morning.
After seeing vendors set up in fire hall parking lot,, told hubby ,, think they asked  professional vendors to come.
We bought hot dogs for lunch & I paid 50cents  for large book  about the Kennedy family.

Home to exercise  a bored pup.
Tonight is  our class reunion  dinner.


----------



## Jules

DH’s son & his family are here.  The grandkids got to go through his record collection.  One of the other teens had first choice last year but was only allowed to take some.  The other two today are having a great time.  DH & mostly his late brother had a huge collection.  I asked him about the two boxes still sitting on the shelf.  He’d forgotten about those.  Now he has to sort through these and download the songs he likes to digital.  

We’re going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Kaila

I'm catching up on reading this thread, and getting filled in, on what each of you are doing. 

I'm wondering how  @hollydolly   's daughter is doing.

I've wanted to go outdoors, for even a short burst of fresh air, but just haven't been strong enough or well enough ....
Instead,  I've enjoyed seeing some wild birds out my windows, and some flowers growing and blooming with bright color.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I'm catching up on reading this thread, and getting filled in, on what each of you are doing.
> 
> I'm wondering how  @hollydolly   's daughter is doing.
> 
> I've wanted to go outdoors, for even a short burst of fresh air, but just haven't been strong enough or well enough ....
> Instead,  I've enjoyed seeing some wild birds out my windows, and some flowers growing and blooming with bright color.


Kaila, I'm sorry you're not well, I must have missed that somewhere if you previously mentioned it...!  thanks for asking about my DD.. I was worried about her now for days and hadn't heard anything at all since 6am Friday morning, and she wasn't returning texts, but I didn't want to ring because I knew she was sleeping a lot.. but thankfully tonight, she text and said she's feeling better, albeit she'd slept all day again today, she was going to try and eat something little.. she felt the strength had returned to her legs but still very weak in her upper body so working online was just a stretch too far yet..

She feels it was probably a 24 hour tummy flu.. but in fact she's had it for 3 days...and still not right, and tbh I am wondering if she got C-19, because she has all the symptoms ( except for the freezing chills which I had with C-19 back in March of 2020 ).. ..but she won't accept that this might be the case.. so at least she's on the mend , thank God!!


----------



## ronaldj

today not much, yesterday oldest grandson got married in our yard. over two hundred people beautiful and now we have a wonderful new granddaughter in law.


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> today not much, yesterday oldest grandson got married in our yard. over two hundred people beautiful and now we have a wonderful new granddaughter in law.


OH How lovely, what a wonderful day for you all...200 people is a really big party.

Congrats to the new bride and groom


----------



## Pappy

Went to the clubhouse members meeting this morning to vote on speed bumps. Traffic on our Main Street is crazy fast. Speed limit is 25 mph in our community.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today, like many days recently, I am mentally swinging back and forth considering plans for after I retire.  A few months ago I thought I'd rent out my house for a year and travel around the country after I retire.  Then a few weeks ago my plan was to get a HELOC to use for future house maintenance and then do shorter travels to places.  Then this past week I was totally sure I was going to sell my house next spring and travel around the country and maybe Europe, with my cat, and worry about settling down somewhere after that.  I was going to sell everything (maybe get a storage unit for a few items), change my legal domicile to a Florida mailing service so I wouldn't have to pay state taxes, and spend 2 or 3 months in a bunch of different cities seeing the country that way.
Then today I was looking at rental costs in different cities.  OMG, massive sticker shock.  I could afford to stay in a room in someone's house.  Not sure how my cat would take to that, or me either.  Eventually I found the 'extended stay america' hotels, and I guess with careful selections I might be able to afford those.
But now I'm not sure if I should sell my house.  I thought the money I would save in property taxes and house maintenance, together with the money hopefully earned if I invest the proceeds of selling my house, would together make it easy to rent apartments and live where ever I want to.  
It seems that the local rents in Omaha, Nebraska must be way way way below normal rents.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

HoneyNut said:


> Today, like many days recently, I am mentally swinging back and forth considering plans for after I retire.  A few months ago I thought I'd rent out my house for a year and travel around the country after I retire.  Then a few weeks ago my plan was to get a HELOC to use for future house maintenance and then do shorter travels to places.  Then this past week I was totally sure I was going to sell my house next spring and travel around the country and maybe Europe, with my cat, and worry about settling down somewhere after that.  I was going to sell everything (maybe get a storage unit for a few items), change my legal domicile to a Florida mailing service so I wouldn't have to pay state taxes, and spend 2 or 3 months in a bunch of different cities seeing the country that way.
> Then today I was looking at rental costs in different cities.  OMG, massive sticker shock.  I could afford to stay in a room in someone's house.  Not sure how my cat would take to that, or me either.  Eventually I found the 'extended stay america' hotels, and I guess with careful selections I might be able to afford those.
> But now I'm not sure if I should sell my house.  I thought the money I would save in property taxes and house maintenance, together with the money hopefully earned if I invest the proceeds of selling my house, would together make it easy to rent apartments and live where ever I want to.
> It seems that the local rents in Omaha, Nebraska must be way way way below normal rents.


Retiring and setting up for post retirement living can be daunting. Good luck as you progress through the process......and stay flexible.


----------



## PamfromTx

Housework, housework and more housework.   Haven't cooked at all ~ today.  After watching "Hoarders" all week, I'm determined to get rid of any excess 'stuff'.  It's looking mighty sparse in this home.   LOL


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Kaila said:


> I'm catching up on reading this thread, and getting filled in, on what each of you are doing.
> 
> I'm wondering how  @hollydolly   's daughter is doing.
> 
> I've wanted to go outdoors, for even a short burst of fresh air, but just haven't been strong enough or well enough ....
> Instead,  I've enjoyed seeing some wild birds out my windows, and some flowers growing and blooming with bright color.


Leonora and I set up a couple of hummingbird feeders under the eaves of the front porch. 
It's been very rewarding.


----------



## jujube

Today, I drove 7 hours to my sister's house and then went to the beach.

Tomorrow, Sis and I are off for an 8 hours drive to spend the night at a friend's house. 

Monday off for another 6 hours drive to visit another sister and her husband.

Tuesday, lunch with them and a 2 hour drive to our next destination, to visit friends and relatives and go to a state fair. That takes care of Wednesday and Thursday.

Friday, I'll drop her off at the airport so she can get home. Then I'm heading to another state to attend a birthday on Saturday. Hang around there for a few days and then another 8 hour drive to spend a few days with another sister and have lunch with a cousin.

Then, if there's anything left of me.....I'll do the 2-day drive home.

THEN, I'm going to sleep for a month....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Went down to the community laundry room before sunrise, took the garbage to the dumpster, pruned the part of my "God's tree" has branches that extended outside of my patio railing, back to the dumpster with those leaves in a garbage bag. After breakfast, I mopped the floors and sat on my patio for about 45 minutes while clothes were drying but it was still cool and breezy at 11. This afternoon I napped, practiced playing some of the songs I had put on the back burner, sent some emails, played a couple of games on my tablet, watched shows on my tablet and had a nice conversation with my DIL.


----------



## Pecos

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Leonora and I set up a couple of hummingbird feeders under the eaves of the front porch.
> It's been very rewarding.


LOL, Just don’t delay any of my regular  Ruby Throated hummingbirds on their way to visit my house. I put out my feeders every year and then wait patiently for them to get here. (Actually, mine are already here, but keep those feeders going so that mine will have a bite to eat when they travel South to the Caribbean in early Oct.) 

I love those birds.


----------



## Lee

Sewing this morning, jigsaw puzzle maybe later, one of these days I will get to that pile of paperwork on the kitchen table, I kind of keep shuffling it around.


----------



## katlupe

Lee said:


> Sewing this morning, jigsaw puzzle maybe later, one of these days I will get to that pile of paperwork on the kitchen table, I kind of keep shuffling it around.


I have that pile of paperwork sitting on my table too. Today is the day to go through it.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have that pile of paperwork sitting on my table too. Today is the day to go through it.


I’ve gone through all my paperwork,now it has to be shredded and there is a ton of it.  I did not shred last year


----------



## Lee

Aneeda, this is my paperwork shredding plan....I am thinking of visiting some friends that are allowed a campfire at their trailer and throwing my paperwork in there.

So what if it's a 35 mile trip each way, I figure it beats going out and buying a replacement for my broken shredder.


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning  routine about  done.
Cooking batch of  rice & broccoli  for  when pup  gets sick.
I think he has an anxiety problem.

He was kenneled  Saturday morning  while we were out & again while we attended our class reunion.
So his meals were served late.

Then in the evening he heard something,jumped on hubby's office chair, stood   barking  at his reflection in the window.
Even after I stood beside him ,picking  him up, petting him still grumbling at the window.


----------



## hollydolly

Bored witless tbh...

It's raining off and on, so I'm not going out .. o/h is away for the week. DD is poorly so wouldn't welcome visitors. ( she very much prefer to be alone when wounded) ...I've done the usual chores, not that there was much to do... 

Nothing worth watching on TV... but I can only watch one TV show on any one day anyhow, otherwise I'll be asleep...

Sorted out some items  for donation.. but now ?... *sigh*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Dang, my get-up-and-go is beyond got-up-and-went….  I try not to drink more than one cup of coffee a day but I think I’m going to have to go get a second cup.  Steady working, gotta be sharp(er) for the patients’ sakes


----------



## Kaila

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Leonora and I set up a couple of hummingbird feeders under the eaves of the front porch.
> It's been very rewarding.


I was able to do that, in years past, and thoroughly loved watching them!!
Now I watch cardinals, in the nearby brush and trees.


----------



## Kaila

Pecos said:


> (Actually, mine are already here, but keep those feeders going so that mine will have a bite to eat when they travel South to the Caribbean in early Oct.)
> 
> I love those birds.




I helped out for some years, at getting them well fed and stocked up for their journey from mine to yours, 
But  Jeff and Leonora ( @Jeff_RN/Paramedic )
 will have to do that, now.


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> Housework, housework and more housework.   Haven't cooked at all ~ today.  After watching "Hoarders" all week, I'm determined to get rid of any excess 'stuff'.  It's looking mighty sparse in this home.   LOL


Hoarders can be very inspiring...


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Morning  routine about  done.
> Cooking batch of  rice & broccoli  for  when pup  gets sick.
> I think he has an anxiety problem.
> 
> He was kenneled  Saturday morning  while we were out & again while we attended our class reunion.
> So his meals were served late.
> 
> Then in the evening he heard something,jumped on hubby's office chair, stood   barking  at his reflection in the window.
> Even after I stood beside him ,picking  him up, petting him still grumbling at the window.


They all do that or at least all the dogs I’ve had same with a mirror.  Bella would stare and watch the dryer going round and round.  But we trained her from the beginning not to bark and she rarely did.


----------



## Aneeda72

Computer broke just when I am able to start playing my game again taking it to Best Buy today


----------



## Liberty

We are relaxing around the pool and loving the laid back reading time... I'm doing some cooking - sloppy joes and ice cream frozen pops.  Enjoy, guys!


----------



## Aneeda72

Waiting for husband to get back from the laundry mat, then Best Buy for computer, take lunch to the youngest son, get lunch out, and maybe some shopping.  Rearranged the living room already and managed to kill my computer .  Went through more paperwork for shredding, filled some files, vacuumed, and now thinking of what to do tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Waiting for husband to get back from the laundry mat, then Best Buy for computer, take lunch to the youngest son, get lunch out, and maybe some shopping.  Rearranged the living room already and managed to kill my computer .  Went through more paperwork for shredding, filled some files, vacuumed, and now thinking of what to do tomorrow.


@Aneeda72  .. Just don't overdo, physically. How are the stitches?


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

It's rent day!!!!! Yeeehawww..........


----------



## Jules

Sliverfox said:


> Then in the evening he heard something,jumped on hubby's office chair, stood barking at his reflection in the window.
> Even after I stood beside him ,picking him up, petting him still grumbling at the window.


Perhaps there really had been something outside that puppy had scared away.


----------



## LittleRed

Enjoying the constant rumble of thunder in the distance.  So still outside, waiting for the rain to get here.


----------



## gusstanthony

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't have a fireplace, never wanted one but I'd probably opt for gas too if I did. I don't like the smell of wood burning fireplaces.  As far as what I'm doing to day....a lot of nothing! I did run the dishwasher, watched a little T.V. and caught up with some social networking here. But I have not done a thing that I planned to do today chore wise. I think my body is telling me it's tired...and I'm listening.


It's been a long time since I have had a fireplace. Moved down to Florida from New York thirty years ago. Today, I am in dialog with the bulk email contractor that sends out my comic strip for seniors, "The Byrds" every week to subscribers.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

LittleRed said:


> Enjoying the constant rumble of thunder in the distance.  So still outside, waiting for the rain to get here.


Hi @LittleRed    If I missed your introduction post, welcome to the forum !


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

LittleRed said:


> Enjoying the constant rumble of thunder in the distance.  So still outside, waiting for the rain to get here.


Same here........they say it's coming later today and tomorrow. Fingers crossed. We need rain and it helps cool things down a bit.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Kaila said:


> I was able to do that, in years past, and thoroughly loved watching them!!
> Now I watch cardinals, in the nearby brush and trees.


We have so many cardinals that we have to bag all the vehicle mirrors because they hang on the ledge and peck at their reflection and poop down the doors.


----------



## StarSong

Hitting the Asian market this morning for Thai Spring Roll ingredients for dinner this evening.  Daughter's family is coming over for dinner and maybe a game of some sort.  

I'll prep everything for the spring rolls in advance including the dipping sauces. Everyone enjoys selecting ingredients and rolling their own!


----------



## RadishRose

Grandson here ripping out carpet in the spare room. I'm going to replace it with something different. He's also doing his laundry here as his apartment washing machine is broken. 

Son will be coming over later  to try to deal with the bee situation I have under the deck. I don't know what he's gonna do but the HOA doesn't call me back..


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

RadishRose said:


> Grandson here ripping out carpet in the spare room. I'm going to replace it with something different. He's also doing his laundry here as his apartment washing machine is broken.
> 
> Son will be coming over later  to try to deal with the bee situation I have under the deck. I don't know what he's gonna do but the HOA doesn't call me back..


Beeeeeeee very very careful around those bees!


----------



## Pappy

Today started out quiet enough, then we decided to go to: get gas, bank ATM for some cash, stopped for hot dogs and ice cream sundaes, went to store for some bread and got coffee to go on way home….phew.


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> Grandson here ripping out carpet in the spare room. I'm going to replace it with something different. He's also doing his laundry here as his apartment washing machine is broken.
> 
> Son will be coming over later  to try to deal with the bee situation I have under the deck. I don't know what he's gonna do but the HOA doesn't call me back..


Can you find someone who owns an apiary?  They will gladly come and remove the bees for you.  Around here they’re protected.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Can you find someone who owns an apiary?  They will gladly come and remove the bees for you.  Around here they’re protected.


No I don't Jules but I'll keep my eyes open. I don't want them killed but I got stung because they tried to get in the house and I had to swat a few. Can't use the slider anymore because the nest seems to be under the deck right by the slider door. I'll figure something out, thanks.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was awakened this morning at 5:30 by a brief thunderstorm,was able to go back to sleep for 45 min
My earl walk at 6:40 was to get some milk,no need for me to water the plants/flowers in community garden,
I took a 'time out'from church this morning,didn't feel like walking in the rain,instead I vacuumed living room rug
After lunch,& short nap, walked halfway down my street until it started to rain again,I did not have my umbrella with me.The rest of my day reading local paper,my book.The sun finally came out around 3pm


----------



## Don M.

I spent about 5 hours mowing today....the entire yard, and the big meadow below the house.  We finally got a nice break from the brutal heat, so I took advantage of this mild weather.  Tomorrow, I'll probably spend 3 or 4 hours weed whacking around the dozens of trees and along the roadway.  Now, relax for a few minutes, take a shower, and plop down in the recliner after Supper, and probably take a nap while watching TV.


----------



## PamfromTx

Watching some movie with hubby.  Cute movie with the late Heath Ledger.

Lazy day after a busy cleaning day, yesterday.

Have a huge bag for Goodwill.


----------



## Pinky

Went for a country drive, stopped to use the ATM, did a bit of shopping. Enjoyed the scenery, including the low-hanging clouds. 

Yesterday, daughter came over and hubby helped her cut her hair. It's very thick, and was very long. I think she was happy with the end result. We got to see son-in-law and their corgi, Abbi. As usual, Nana (that's me) gave her a small treat .. cheese today. Other times, it's apple slices, or a low-salt cracker.


----------



## Tish

Dentist appointment.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72  .. Just don't overdo, physically. How are the stitches?


Thanks for asking.  The infection is gone and it finally looks closed.  Stitches are inside so can see them, they self absorb, and the tape has all come off now.  I no longer need to wear attends , to avoid underwear rubbing in incision.

Best Buy is trying life support for computer but it is a pretty bad.  Either way I will need a new one.  I don’t mind getting a new one while I have the money.  I just hate losing all my info on the old one.    It’s so hard to reinstall stuff and I am a computer dummy.


----------



## Kaila

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> We have so many cardinals that we have to bag all the vehicle mirrors


Those don't sound like they are any of my cardinals. 
Mine are all quite polite, and they don't go near the vehicles.
(I do know that cardinals sometimes do that, though)

Just wondering though, Do you have enough shubbery and trees nearby? And interesting, challenging feeders for them to occupy themselves with?

By the way, I remembered that I did see a couple of hummingbirds this summer, going to the flowers near my window.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Kaila said:


> Those don't sound like they are any of my cardinals.
> Mine are all quite polite, and they don't go near the vehicles.
> (I do know that cardinals sometimes do that, though)
> 
> Just wondering though, Do you have enough shubbery and trees nearby? And interesting, challenging feeders for them to occupy themselves with?
> 
> By the way, I remembered that I did see a couple of hummingbirds this summer, going to the flowers near my window.


Yes, they live and breed in the thickets all over our property. In fact, they are the most common bird we see.
And it's always the males causing all the mayhem......but we really don't mind.

Ever since we planted a 20lb sack of wildflower seeds in the beds surrounding our house and hung the hummingbird feeders, we've had a surge in hummingbirds.......which feed in the flowers as much as the feeders.

It's all very charming.


----------



## Aneeda72

Balanced checkbook, always a chore.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's sunny this morning , so I've just spent a while out in the back garden, cutting back some of my Neighbours branches which are encroaching over my fence.. , and trimming the Ivy pole which is a 7 feet  concrete obelisk in the garden which is covered in thick Ivy...( I dislike it hubs loves it) ...

Later when it dries up more , I'll cut the front garden hedge.. which has shot up into straggles due to the torrential rains we've had this week...


----------



## Pappy

Appointment at VA at 1:00 pm to get toe nails cut. The VA has issued a no visitors program again, so wife can’t go with me..


----------



## Sliverfox

Laundry.  Don't know what to have for  lunch.
Exercise the pup.

Should  clean kitchen window  over  the sink.
And    start to clean  house  in case we ever get  overnight guests.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Take my darling wife shopping............fresh tuna on sale!
Then, wait back at the country house for the new lawn tractor to be delivered.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Appointment at VA at 1:00 pm to get toe nails cut. The VA has issued a no visitors program again, so wife can’t go with me..


does she go and just sit in the car , or not go at all, Pappy ?


----------



## hollydolly

Well I got my hedge cut.. it's looking very smart... not that it doesn't usually,  but that rain made it very straggly very quickly.. 

I have neighbours across the way.. and they have a hedge that has grown from about 5 feet to well over 10 feet.. and altho' he is out there trimming the sides most days.. and trying to keep it neat as he can ( he's in his 80's and active  and it take sup most of his days..).. but bless him  he cannot reach the top.. and certainly it would be a disaster for him to climb ladders, even then he'd have to stretch a lot...so that's not part of the equation. ..They've got a son  but he hardly ever visits..

I'm hoping They'll call in some professionals because TBF it's becoming a real  eyesore


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> does she go and just sit in the car , or not go at all, Pappy ?


No Holly. She will stay home where it’s cool. High 90s again today..


----------



## StarSong

@Pappy, almost no medical, dental or veterinary offices have permitted visitors or family members these days.  I was shocked a few weeks ago when my DIL's obstetrician allowed me to tag along so I could see my future grandson in an ultrasound.


----------



## StarSong

After a morning swim I'll run a couple of errands.  Am also working on deep cleaning our master bathroom shower tile in sections.  It's not a job I love, but one that needs doing every six months or so.  After I get out of the pool I work on that for a bit, then take my shower.         

@hollydolly and others who describe your frequent gardening chores: you make me even more grateful to have a gardener who comes weekly. He's worth every cent. DH manages his small veggie garden and I keep an eye on the atrium herbs, but Raul takes care of the rest. Bless him.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> After a morning swim I'll run a couple of errands.  Am also working on deep cleaning our master bathroom shower tile in sections.  It's not a job I love, but one that needs doing every six months or so.  After I get out of the pool I work on that for a bit, then take my shower.
> 
> @hollydolly a*nd others who describe your frequent gardening chores: you make me even more grateful to have a gardener who comes weekly. He's worth every cent. DH manages his small veggie garden and I keep an eye on the atrium herbs, but Raul takes care of the rest. Bless him.*


Oh yes you're absolutely right, the gardening is hard work, and constant upkeep even more so than the inside of the house tbh.

At my house in Spain we have gardeners , because our home is on a gated community  and we pay for that as part of the Community fees and it doesn't work out too expensive... but here altho' I could get a gardener, easily.. they're much more expensive, and I'd feel that it was a waste of money given that I'm home now, and retired.. and something has to keep me fit.

I do resent the amount of time it takes sometimes , and try and discuss with hubs about perhaps removing something from the gardens that need work all the time and reducing the workload , but he's not interested in helping me out that way.. so I carry on, and hope when the day comes if I/we  can no longer manage I'll still be financially able to afford a gardener..


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I no longer need to wear


That might be _tmi, _Aneeda.  

Just joking; You know me, I need to look for, and find humor any place I can, and the wording strikes my funny bone.  And I thank you for that help finding a laugh!

I *am *glad to hear your update, as I had wondered a few times, recently , if that infection had healed up well for you, but I hadn't asked , in case it was _*tma. 
I just made that up, for *_too much asking.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> @Pappy, almost no medical, dental or veterinary offices have permitted visitors or family members these days.  I was shocked a few weeks ago when my DIL's obstetrician allowed me to tag along so I could see my future grandson in an ultrasound.


My VA opened up for visitors about 5 weeks ago except for children. I like my wife to go as it is a 50 minute drive. Back to temperature checks, questions and showing ID again.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> At my house in Spain we have gardeners , because our home is on a gated community and we pay for that as part of the Community fees and it doesn't work out too expensive... but here altho' I could get a gardener, easily.. they're much more expensive, and I'd feel that it was a waste of money given that I'm home now, and retired.. and something has to keep me fit.


Our gardener costs $150 a month, so an average of $35 per week.  He's works here an average of about 45 minutes and provides all his own tools, mowers and trimmers included.  Virtually everyone in our neighborhood has a gardener.  Prices remain competitive.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Our gardener costs $150 a month, so an average of $35 per week.  He's works here an average of about 45 minutes and provides all his own tools, mowers and trimmers included.  Virtually everyone in our neighborhood has a gardener.  Prices remain competitive.


An average gardener here would cost about £30  per hour and there's a lot  of work to be done..  to mow the lawns trim back the hedges and shrubs, and trees would take most of the day ,  and that's before any weeding or planting...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> An average gardener here would cost about £30  per hour and there's a lot  of work to be done..  to mow the lawns trim back the hedges and shrubs, and trees would take most of the day ,  and that's before any weeding or planting...


£30 comes out to US$42, so not a big difference in hourly rates.  The problem is that whatever gets done today will need to be revisited within a few weeks during growing seasons.   Hiring out a full day's work several times a month would add up to some serious pocket change.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> That might be _tmi, _Aneeda.
> 
> Just joking; You know me, I need to look for, and find humor any place I can, and the wording strikes my funny bone.  And I thank you for that help finding a laugh!
> 
> I *am *glad to hear your update, as I had wondered a few times, recently , if that infection had healed up well for you, but I hadn't asked , in case it was _*tma.
> I just made that up, for *_too much asking.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> £30 comes out to US$42, so not a big difference in hourly rates.  The problem is that whatever gets done today will need to be revisited within a few weeks during growing seasons.   Hiring out a full day's work several times a month would add up to some serious pocket change.


My point being that it wouldn't be possible to get my lawns and everything done in just one hour... it would need several hours, every week....remember we get much more rain than you, so our growing seasons are fast and strong.. and we have lots of trees too  with leaves that have to be constantly raked up every day


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *My point being that it wouldn't be possible to get my lawns and everything done in just one hour... it would need several hours, every week....*remember we get much more rain than you, so our growing seasons are fast and strong.. and we have lots of trees too with leaves that have to be constantly raked up every day


Totally agree.  That's what I meant, but didn't express it very well.   Guess I need a second cup of coffee...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Totally agree.  That's what I meant, but didn't express it very well.   Guess I need a second cup of coffee...


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching tv, warning from the national weather service, flash flood warning for Davis County, Utah-there is flash flooding in Bountiful-turn around or you will drown.  . .

It is also raining where I am.  Drought, lots of rain, equals flooding.


----------



## peppermint

I went to the Doctor this morning....I'm OK, just a knee problem....
No rain today....Very Beautiful outside and the pool is very clean....
Probably this month will pack it up....A new liner is coming this week...
It's 23 years old......
We have a wedding this week... Our Grandson....I think we will have to have darn masks again.
But we will have fun, anyway.........
See You all!!!   It's fun to get back here.....I lost it for a year and couldn't get it back....


----------



## Tish

Have to go into town to get some more wool.


----------



## Jules

Spent most of the day sorting through photos.  Once they’re ready (a few more sessions), I have to start digitizing.  Many will be passed on to suitable recipients.


----------



## Lee

Going to order the vinyl siding for the house. Two handymen will install this weekend so hoping for rain free day. It's been a year since this project was started due to being unable to get supplies or people to do the work. 

Finishing up the sunroom interior myself this afternoon, it's looking good.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Going to order the vinyl siding for the house. Two handymen will install this weekend so hoping for rain free day. It's been a year since this project was started due to being unable to get supplies or people to do the work.
> 
> Finishing up the sunroom interior myself this afternoon, it's looking good.


I'll hope for a rain free day for you as well Lee... after a whole year of waiting for the job to be finished it would be unlucky to get a wet day in August


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Going to order the vinyl siding for the house. Two handymen will install this weekend so hoping for rain free day. It's been a year since this project was started due to being unable to get supplies or people to do the work.
> 
> Finishing up the sunroom interior myself this afternoon, it's looking good.


What color are you getting?


----------



## Lee

Aneeda72 said:


> What color are you getting?


It's called Brownstone, sort of a light beige brown. Flashing, downspouts and window trim in a dark brown. Only doing the front of the house to match the new addition. The rest of the house already has a metal siding.


----------



## Aneeda72

I can finally raise my leg a bit.  I can put my foot up on a child’s foot stole with an assist from the hand.  I can also lean back in the recliner and bend my knee up.  This is bit harder, and still causes some pain, but I can do it.  I am also working on my stamina and walking 8000 steps a day.  Not all at once of course.  Healing is coming along.  Much easier and less painful to get into bed.  Still can’t drive.

Took trash out this morning.  Took out a couple things I had asked him to throw out, several times, and he hasn’t so put them on the walker and they are gone.  Downsizing as much as possible.

Today I will continue to shred papers.  Since I sorted, he was supposed to shred, but he refused.  Whatever.  It’s not like it’s hard to sit and watch tv and shred.  There is a LOT to shred.  I have to let the machine rest or it over heats up.


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking about going out for groceries. I really need to get some things into the house, or maybe just order delivery I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Granny B.

Trying not to stress out since summer vacation is just about over and school will start in a few days. So I'm going to try distracting myself by playing with the dog and playing with graphics for an educational app I've been working on for kindergarten/pre-k.


----------



## Pappy

Bit the bullet and trimmed my palm trees out front. Lordy it was hot. Mama put on her wide brimmed hat and helped pick up the trimmings.
Guess that means I’ll take her for coffee later.


----------



## Remy

Going to the orthopedist for my carpel tunnel. Have no idea if he can help me.


----------



## hollydolly

Granny B. said:


> Trying not to stress out since summer vacation is just about over and school will start in a few days. So I'm going to try distracting myself by playing with the dog and playing with graphics for an educational app I've been working on for kindergarten/pre-k.


Our kids here  have just broken up for the holidays. They don't return until the beginning of September...

Today has been warm... a little cloud  with some sun... I drove a 50 mile round trip north to meet up with my friend, and also get some shopping at a big superstore there .. shelves were pretty empty sadly,  the shortages seem to be getting worse..

I got everything I needed except 2 things...  but some shelves were completely bare, and others like chocolate, there was only one variety on the shelf instead of dozens..

On the way home I stopped to take some pictures of the  wheat fields....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@hollydolly I'm sorry you're having shortages... do you think it's a true shortage or a self-fullfilling prophecy from the pics of bare shelves the media ran a few weeks ago?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Our kids here  have just broken up for the holidays. They don't return until the beginning of September...
> 
> Today has been warm... a little cloud  with some sun... I drove a 50 mile round trip north to meet up with my friend, and also get some shopping at a big superstore there .. shelves were pretty empty sadly,  the shortages seem to be getting worse..
> 
> I got everything I needed except 2 things...  but some shelves were completely bare, and others like chocolate, there was only one variety on the shelf instead of dozens..
> 
> On the way home I stopped to take some pictures of the cornfields....


@hollydolly  .. corn fields? Looks like wheat ..


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly I'm sorry you're having shortages... do you think it's a true shortage or a self-fullfilling prophecy from the pics of bare shelves the media ran a few weeks ago?


I think it could be a little of both tbh CS... the problem we have now is lack of manpower.. half the country are self isolating, a  load of fruit & veg pickers were foreigners, as well as delivery drivers and production factory workers ,  and they  left the country when we left Europe ( brexit).. and due to Brexit .. European leaders are   pissed with us.. and so they're making all imports very difficult ,and truck drivers trying to do their job are having their days completely mangled up by needless red tape.. and so many drivers have resigned leaving a huge gap in the workforce for delivery drivers.. 

This month the govt have told Employers they will be responisble for more of the Furlough payment for their stay at home workers than they have for the last 18 months, so  hopefully we'll get more people back into the workplace..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. corn fields? Looks like wheat ..


I tell you I'm nuts... I swear , I'm losing my mind..lol..I meant wheat fields..


----------



## Jules

During my long period of insomnia I pondered (over & over) if I still have old photos in another drawer.  Looked this morning and yes I do.


----------



## Kaila

Any news/update, on how your daughter is doing,  @hollydolly  ?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Any news/update, on how your daughter is doing,  @hollydolly  ?


she's better than she was Kaila , thanks for asking... she returned to work Yesterday after having 2 days off at the end of the week and spending the weekend in bed as well... she's still weak but she's eating at least and fortunately she works from home..( except Thursdays when she has to go into the office)


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came home from having lunch with my cousins who are up from Florida.  We went to a local Irish Pub. Then I brought them home to see my new apartment.  It was nice to do something kind of normal*


----------



## Sliverfox

After lunch, started to clean the kitchen.
Got outside of fridge wiped  down,,micro wave is next than stove & counters.

Don't  know if  anyone will be with us  for family reunion Sunday.
If I don't tidy up this place ,be sure  to have someone stop by.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Painted about 10 metal fence posts, about 30 more to go!!


----------



## peppermint

Ken N Tx said:


> Painted about 10 metal fence posts, about 30 more to go!!


I watched my husband fix the fence in the backyard....
I will make him dinner.....hahaha!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Eating too much today , some days are just like that .  Got a few groceries.  Mailed a check to son in law  he thought he wasn’t getting anything.  I would give a check to sons SO, but she would not take it.  I so wish, they would marry.

Anyway, lots of running around so now tired.  But got computer will plug it in tomorrow and see what got saved.  Cashed couple refund checks.  Got walking done.


----------



## StarSong

The _just-in-time_ economy that is now _oops-we're-out-of-stock-no-idea-when-more-is-coming-in_ has me pulling my hair out again today.

I received a 1000 piece order late yesterday from one of my customers. Instead of being able to get everything I need from my primary distributor I had to purchase from six(!) different places. Half are on the other side of the country. Even with that, I couldn't get seven styles/sizes on the order.  

I can substitute on a couple, but the rest will have to wait until garments arrive from overseas (at which point we'll embroider, heat press or screen print them, as the case may be).  

For previous orders I'm still waiting for items I've had on backorder since mid-May.


----------



## jujube

Just got into our B&B, a historic mansion. We have "the ballroom" on the 3rd floor (dragged the suitcases up those steep stairs...huff huff puff puff.) It's 900 sq ft of room with a kitchen.I feel like I should have brought rollerskates to get from my bed to the bathroom.

Tomorrow....the Indiana State Fair, one of the great ones. All day.  I'm going to see the chickens and the rabbits and the horses and the......  And the quilts, and the jellies and The World's Biggest Pig. And I'm going to eat every thing in sight AS LONG as it's guaranteed to be bad for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, computer would not connect to internet and all of my stuff was gone cause it crashed.  . I have played world of Warcraft for 12 years and will miss it.  But I tell myself the game was just getting too hard for me anyway.  Still I am sad.

I could buy another computer but I have decided not to.  The desk top takes up too room.  

Life takes another dump on my head.  . It has been a hard year.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> The _just-in-time_ economy that is now _oops-we're-out-of-stock-no-idea-when-more-is-coming-in_ has me pulling my hair out again today.
> 
> I received a 1000 piece order late yesterday from one of my customers. Instead of being able to get everything I need from my primary distributor I had to purchase from six(!) different places. Half are on the other side of the country. Even with that, I couldn't get seven styles/sizes on the order.
> 
> I can substitute on a couple, but the rest will have to wait until garments arrive from overseas (at which point we'll embroider, heat press or screen print them, as the case may be).
> 
> For previous orders I'm still waiting for items I've had on backorder since mid-May.


Well, if it makes you feel better, and it won’t, husband couldn’t fine the peanut butter size he wanted today. Sams club was out.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> Just got into our B&B, a historic mansion. We have "the ballroom" on the 3rd floor (dragged the suitcases up those steep stairs...huff huff puff puff.) It's 900 sq ft of room with a kitchen.I feel like I should have brought rollerskates to get from my bed to the bathroom.
> 
> Tomorrow....the Indiana State Fair, one of the great ones. All day.  I'm going to see the chickens and the rabbits and the horses and the......  And the quilts, and the jellies and The World's Biggest Pig. And I'm going to eat every thing in sight AS LONG as it's guaranteed to be bad for me.


I love to see the baby pigs-so cute.  I like the long haired rabbits.  Our fair should be soon.  Have fun.  Don’t envy you those stairs, I can’t climb stairs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A fun morning…. Gottwal’s book store (in a bank from the 60’s— not photo worthy) with it’s literary directional signs by the entrance.  I bought two books of essays.  Then made a stop at the Between Friends coffee shop (also literary themed) and had a cup of herbal tea.


----------



## Aneeda72

Apparently I am unable to find the error in my checkbook.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Apparently I am unable to find the error in my checkbook.


Hopefully it's just a few cents, @Aneeda72 !


----------



## hollydolly

Another glorious sunny day not too warm...

I drove into North London, to pick up some stuff, and exchange an item of clothing I bought yesterday.. but this time to a different branch of the store. I got a pair of knee length cotton/linen shorts ...picked up a few other bits.. and went for petrol.. £1.37 per litre.... making £6.24 a gallon... 

I live in the countryside so it's common to see road-kill... but on the way into London on the motorway it isn't.. and today I saw a full size Deer lying on the central reservation.... and on the return journey just about a mile from the deer on the opposite side of the road.. I saw a big badger... 

All this driving and gardening the last few days has caused me a lot of lower back pain, so late this afternoon I had to put a heat pad on my back, and I fell asleep ...  for an hour..which means I'll probably be up very late tonight

Sun is shining nice and low now at 7pm so it's still warm..... I've just had Gluten free Chicken &  mushroom crispbakes , with buttered sprouts for dinner....and I can hear the  music of the ice cream  van in the distance..


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning on my early walk at 6:30,did 2 loops around garden circle after i watered the plants/flowers It was 65 sun was out refreshing with little wind
After breakfast,I walked 6 blocks to/from local grocery store"Price Rite' needed couple of items. I was wearing a mask which I have started to use again whenever I go into any store
After lunch,nap went to sit in community garden with couple other residents.Its been a beautiful day temps in low 80's


----------



## jujube

STATE FAIR !  I've seen shows, exhibits, animals of all sorts, ridden the sky ride, and eaten and eaten and eaten. Then I ate again. We're getting ready to see a lumberjack show.  And then the Budweiser Clydesdales are going to come thundering by.  Then we are going to eat again.

I'm so tired. But there's so much food left to eat.....


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hopefully it's just a few cents, @Aneeda72 !


It is not, and it’s over not under


----------



## Aneeda72

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning on my early walk at 6:30,did 2 loops around garden circle after i watered the plants/flowers It was 65 sun was out refreshing with little wind
> After breakfast,I walked 6 blocks to/from local grocery store"Price Rite' needed couple of items. I was wearing a mask which I have started to use again whenever I go into any store
> After lunch,nap went to sit in community garden with couple other residents.Its been a beautiful day temps in low 80's


I am also using masks again at store


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing planned for today. the forecast is for rain this afternoon.

I got woken early by the milkman being extra noisy for some reason.. delivering to my neighbour...

I've managed to get the Bay tree trimmed back this morning, and taken down my brightly coloured plant pots from the trellis to clean them... and swept up all the leaves from the path again... and there will be more later after the rains

Put all of yesterday's clean laundry away ..



..and it's only noon... I have no clue what I'm gonna be doing for the rest of the day...


----------



## katlupe

I am going to be working on my new computer. Need to do some changes on it and learn what it has and what it doesn't that my old one had. Keeps us young, right? Learning new things.

Laundry to catch up on today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby told me to  write checks  for  couple of bills.

Am thinking about  walking up the  street to  sale at  friend's house.
Was a single  man who traveled & collected.
It has taken the  company that does estate sales 3 -4 months to ready  the sale.

Hubby said last night  that signs about  high traffic in that area  were up.
There has been more traffic than usual  this morning.


----------



## RadishRose

It's going to be a housework and laundry type of day.
Going to make a dish of zucchini and tomatoes for supper.


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> And then the Budweiser Clydesdales are going to come thundering by.


Love those gorgeous horses.  They're so impressive.  Lucky you!


----------



## StarSong

Working (from home) a lot this week - and next - getting completed orders organized so hubby can deliver to our primary customer beginning today.  Also getting the next order counted, sorted and ready for embellishment.  

I've got a nice morning rhythm going. Get up 5:00 - 5:30, open the house up to draw cool air inside, have a couple of cups of coffee while checking what y'all are up to, reading headlines to make sure WWIII didn't start while I was sleeping, read and reply to urgent business and personal emails, go for a 1/2 hour swim around 9 AM, then hit the shower, get dressed, eat breakfast and move onto the business of the day. Sometimes that's housework, sometimes business obligations, sometimes errands, sometimes cooking or baking, and sometimes it's nothing more taxing than lying on the couch and reading!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Stopped by Atlanta Bread Co. for breakfast before hitting the road.  Had a pumpkin muffin with a cup of coffee— it was delish but *sweet*.  Whew, I think I just ate dessert for breakfast


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk around 6:30 am,went &bought USAToday/local paper,came back watered the plants/flowers in the community garden.It was nice,cool around 65 At 8:30,close friend,Marcia called to inform me,son Dave&his girlfriend,Cait tested positive for COVID on Tues,both had been vaccinated.Last Sat when I was over at the house,saw Dave&gave him a hug.
Marcia&I went at 9:30 to local college pharmacy clinic who were doing the nasal rapid anti Covid tests for 'peace of mind',The cost was $39,results were negative,which we both sensed it would be,what a relief ! We came back home,I took my 'buddy boy' for a short walk.


----------



## Sliverfox

So bought in the mail,paid bills,, walked the pup numerous times.
Cleaned humming bird feeders,, filled them, hung the.
Put out  grape jelly for  whatever  bird has been eating it or the ants that gather  around  the jell.

Time to rescue a throw rug  from the pup.

Lunch will be leftovers  for hubby.


----------



## Jules

Sliverfox said:


> Am thinking about walking up the street to sale at friend's house.
> Was a single man who traveled & collected.
> It has taken the company that does estate sales 3 -4 months to ready the sale.


Do it.  If nothing else, it should be interesting and you don’t have to drive to get there.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trying to decide if I need to try and rush off to Texas now.  Daughter in ER, being admitted to hospital with pancreatitis for 3 or 4 days.  Then when she is well enough she will have her gallbladder removed.  Very worried about her.

But if I go, there is nothing I can do to help.   And due to Covid they probably won’t even let me see her.  . Ugh, just ugh.


----------



## Kaila

Oh,  @Aneeda72 
very sorry for the worry about your daughter being sick, 
and the limitations that would be involved now, even if you go there.


----------



## Granny B.

katlupe said:


> I am going to be working on my new computer. Need to do some changes on it and learn what it has and what it doesn't that my old one had. Keeps us young, right? Learning new things.


I dread the day my old Win 7 laptop dies and I have to set up a new computer with all my "stuff." Good luck, and maybe it will even be fun. And, yes, I agree, learning new things does help to keep us young.


----------



## Granny B.

StarSong said:


> ...reading headlines to make sure WWIII didn't start while I was sleeping...


 But sad.


----------



## Granny B.

Glued to the news about the Dixie Fire in CA (322,500 acres), as we have been for a couple of days. Have family/friends in Chester and the fire is just yards away from their home. They evacuated once last month for a few days and then were allowed to return, but a couple of days ago they had to evacuate again since the fire was coming their way. Overnight the fire exploded to partially surround their community, but their home is still there so far from what we can glean from the news and maps. 

My heart goes out to all the people and animals (domestic and wild) affected by the fires around the world.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Oh,  @Aneeda72
> very sorry for the worry about your daughter being sick,
> and the limitations that would be involved now, even if you go there.


Thanks @Kaila Her oxygen stats have dropped and she was taken by ambulance to the main hospital across town.  . I, hate not being there, but she says not to come.  Nothing I can do, anyway.

It is so frustrating for parents, no matter what the age of the child.


----------



## dobielvr

Granny B. said:


> Glued to the news about the Dixie Fire in CA (322,500 acres), as we have been for a couple of days. Have family/friends in Chester and the fire is just yards away from their home. They evacuated once last month for a few days and then were allowed to return, but a couple of days ago they had to evacuate again since the fire was coming their way. Overnight the fire exploded to partially surround their community, but their home is still there so far from what we can glean from the news and maps.
> 
> My heart goes out to all the people and animals (domestic and wild) affected by the fires around the world.


I saw on facebook where the town of Greenville has been completely 'devastated' by the Dixie Fire.....

Is it windy up in that area?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pappy said:


> Appointment at VA at 1:00 pm to get toe nails cut. The VA has issued a no visitors program again, so wife can’t go with me..


Pappy, your little dog avatar is *so* cute.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Didn't feel like doing much today. I was a little down in the dumps but talks with my BFF and honorary daughter helped. Then some lively music helped some more. I did sit out on the patio this morning, took in the breeze, plugged in to my music and enjoyed the flowers. After I took the garbage to the dumpster, I had a brief chat with one of my neighbors who does much of the gardening in our complex. I took a brief nap then watched an episode of The Love Boat.. Did not do one of the chores I had planned.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Trying to decide if I need to try and rush off to Texas now.  Daughter in ER, being admitted to hospital with pancreatitis for 3 or 4 days.  Then when she is well enough she will have her gallbladder removed.  Very worried about her.
> 
> But if I go, there is nothing I can do to help.   And due to Covid they probably won’t even let me see her.  . Ugh, just ugh.


So sorry to hear your daughter took ill.....very heart wrenching when your kids take ill, and if there's distance.
Wish her the best for her recovery.
Please keep us updated.....try not to worry too much.....that's a dumb thing to say......you're a parent, of course you'll worry.
Take care of yourself as well, Aneeda.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> Trying to decide if I need to try and rush off to Texas now.  Daughter in ER, being admitted to hospital with pancreatitis for 3 or 4 days.  Then when she is well enough she will have her gallbladder removed.  Very worried about her.
> 
> But if I go, there is nothing I can do to help.   And due to Covid they probably won’t even let me see her. . Ugh, just ugh.


I'm sorry your daughter had to be admitted Aneeda! Unfortunately you are right about possibly being denied the chance to visit her due to COVID restrictions! Don't know if you are praying people but I'll pray for her anyway. I hope she'll get the care she needs and make a full recovery after the proposed surgery.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Trying to decide if I need to try and rush off to Texas now.  Daughter in ER, being admitted to hospital with pancreatitis for 3 or 4 days.  Then when she is well enough she will have her gallbladder removed.  Very worried about her.
> 
> But if I go, there is nothing I can do to help.   And due to Covid they probably won’t even let me see her. . Ugh, just ugh.


Oh no Aneeda, I am so sorry. Praying your daughter gets better soon. I know it is hard not to be with her but as you said they probably won't let you in to be with her. What a time you are having! Plus you are still healing yourself. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Pappy

According to my Fitbit watch, I’ve walked 31 straight days in a row. I’ll keep at it until weather turns bad. 
‘Today is grocery day. After that, don’t know. We’ve got a lot of places we would like to see but it’s just been to hot. Wife is fair skinned and doesn’t do well on sunny hot days.


----------



## katlupe

Today will be a busy day for me, but I know the week-end should be quiet so I will not panic that I can't get things done today. Today I am of course, still working on setting up my programs in my new laptop. And this afternoon we are having a coffee hour in our community room. I will try to get a load of laundry done this morning but I am way behind on it once again. Right now just having coffee and seeing what you all have been up to.


----------



## Lee

Watered the garden already, have to go to the bank, maybe today will be the day I get a chance to crack open a book.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Oh no Aneeda, I am so sorry. Praying your daughter gets better soon. I know it is hard not to be with her but as you said they probably won't let you in to be with her. What a time you are having! Plus you are still healing yourself. I hope things get better for you soon.


Saw my orthopedic surgeon yesterday.  He said he was unable to get the leg half, of the hip, all the way in correctly.  Said it wouldn’t go in completely and he had to leave it that way cause he was afraid my upper thigh would shatter .  He tired to adjust the fit by making the ball part smaller.

A small part of the incision is still not healed and their is a little infection but he said it should be fine.  It will still be a least 2 more months until it’s healed.


----------



## Sliverfox

So  what  the orthopedic doctor  said is "One size , doesn't  fit all?"
Hmmm?
With  the modern devices that are used to scan our  bodies,, couldn't he see that problem Before he started to work on your hip?

Guess  I expect too much from doctors?

Get well.


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72 ........sad this is happening to you with your hip.
When i got my knee replacements done.....1 in 2014......1 in 2016.
The ones i got, thanks to a great surgeon......are called Visionaere.
6 weeks before my surgeries.....had the usual xrays PLUS an MRI.
The MRI and xrays were sent to a company in the states.....made my custom fit knees.....but.....told not to do anything dumb that would change the fit of my knees.....saw them in a box just before my surgery.....awesome.
They are porcelain, if taken care of, should last 30 years.....no screws....just cement.
They weren't handed out to many, my younger age may have had a good option, and a great surgeon.
Shortly after i got both of mine, the government, deleted this kind.....apparently they're very.....very.....very expensive to the Health System.
Lucky me.

I hope your hip heals better come more time.


----------



## Aneeda72

Hospital confirmed that daughter is not allowed to eat or drink anything for 4 days which, I guess, is standard treatment.  She is on an IV, for fluids, and getting very strong pain meds.  She had an MRI last night, no results yet.  Doctors think a gall stone is stuck and blocking the drainage from her pancreas.  

She said with a 3 year old daughter, 6 dogs, a large house and yard to care for, her work from home schedule, and a husband; it might be necessary for her to stay 6 or 7 days in the hospital instead of 3 or 4.  

Hmm, she might be getting too many pain meds.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I went to the dreaded Dept. of Revenue this morning. Had my masks on and nobody in the place did. Then there was two lanes and I waited 30 minutes for them to be processed. The guy on the left was so outrageously extroverted he had taken his cell phone out to show both ladies his picture the day before with long hair ( now it was short )! He told them about having his DWI, and that he was from another state, and asked them where a near doughnut shop was. He didn't stop, the whole time.
  The other lane was a young girl probably getting her first license, so that took about 30 minutes. Geez! I walked up and was finished in 5.

  I don't like going to town very much anymore.


----------



## Sliverfox

Doing  a bit of this & that.

Have a pair of new slacks that need shortened.. 'thinking ' about  doing that.


----------



## Aneeda72

Daughter is having emergency surgery to remove her gall bladder now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> So  what  the orthopedic doctor  said is "One size , doesn't  fit all?"
> Hmmm?
> With  the modern devices that are used to scan our  bodies,, couldn't he see that problem Before he started to work on your hip?
> 
> Guess  I expect too much from doctors?
> 
> Get well.


It was not about fit, it was about hammering the part that goes into the thigh bone.  It would not go as far as it should and he felt if he hammered it any harder, further; he would shatter my thigh bone.  So he made an adjustment to the ball.


----------



## Jules

Oh @Aneeda72, I am sending you hugs. Lots of them.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Daughter is having emergency surgery to remove her gall bladder now.


May she have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lee

Getting the vinyl siding done today, while it is only the front of the house the workers will have to remove a large awning first.

I just hope they do not wreck my wee evergreen plantings. Big workmen with big feet.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Getting the vinyl siding done today, while it is only the front of the house the workers will have to remove a large awning first.
> 
> I just hope they do not wreck my wee evergreen plantings. Big workmen with big feet.


Good thing it's not happening here Lee...it's absolutely lashing down of rain...


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Good thing it's not happening here Lee...it's absolutely lashing down of rain...


They are calling for rain here too, that's ok, these guys worked for us last fall and it was snowing.


----------



## katlupe

Finally getting my laundry done today. Putting together a box of clothing I do not wear/or like for some reason. One of my friends at the coffee hour said she'd like them. Making room! Happy about that and that I do not have to drive somewhere to donate. After that, I will be working on my computer most of the day. Still setting programs up on it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Well, I'm up & moving.
Isn't that a plus?  

Will be making  food to take to  family reunion Sunday.
Have to check the freezer for  frozen beans,  get out a turkey breast .

And of course  pup  will need  several trips outside.


----------



## StarSong

Only got 3-1/2 hours sleep last night.    Will try to catch a nap later, but I know it's going to be a l-o-n-g day.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:30 to buy local paper,no wind it was already 73,came back watered the plants/flowers in garden
Yesterday talked with my friend Marcia asked if son,Dave &girlfriend,Cait were feeling any better,both have Covid symptoms{both were vaccinated}.He has fever,her sense of smell is compromised, has headaches I'm keeping them in my nightly prayers
I have no plans today except do my laundry,this afternoon may go sit in garden in the shade reading my book


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well the day just started (it's 2:10 a.m.) so I don't know what I'll be doing later except trying to deal with prepping for my colonoscopy tomorrow. But I got a lot accomplished in the last couple of days. I finally "attacked" my dresser and cleaned up the rest of the house. I also swept the patio again. I got a double load of laundry done (I only use the double load machines), this time with my son's assistance. I did several little things of the "I can't do this until I do that" category. I really procrastinate when it comes to doing those types of things. I re-started  my exercise program walking with Leslie Sansone. Since I'm starting slowly, I only walked a mile each day.


----------



## katlupe

Finishing my laundry today, bedding and towels. Going through my storage area to get rid of boxes, empty, that I had stuck in there just in case. Still learning my new laptop so will be working on that on and off through out the day. Coffee right now.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was awaken this morning around 6 hearing a siren in the distance couldn't get back to sleep.
It was 70 degrees already,so I got dressed and went to water the plants/flowers in community garden
My long walk of the day,strolling to/from church{6 blocks}service starts at 10:30
This afternoon,my friend Mary&I are going on 'road trip' to friend's house for cookout Don who lives here,his partner, Dave{doesn't} its his house we are going to,he lives in suburb of Buffalo{Lackawanna}.I've been there a couple times,Mary has never been. It will be a perfect way to end the weekend
I'm not zooming with family today,everybody is doing something else


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72
I am concerned about Aneeda's daughter being ill, and hoping that she's okay.

@OneEyedDiva
Thinking of you, with your prep today, and the procedure tomorrow, that will both be good to get behind you.

I'm saying hello to everyone else here. 

Colorful, bright flowers bloom in the small garden space here, for a short time, _this time of the year_! I enjoy seeing them, very much.

@katlupe
I tend to save emptied boxes as you said you do too,
_just in case.
Yep, that's the same reason that I do it._
Perhaps, if we back each other up, on that, then we could each save fewer , and for a shorter length of time, because both of us would be knowing, that I could give mine, or you could give yours,
_JUST in case, _*either*_ of us need any.
_


----------



## JonDouglas

Aneeda72 said:


> Daughter is having emergency surgery to remove her gall bladder now.


On of my kids had to have that several years ago.  She came out fine and trust yours will also.


----------



## Sliverfox

Bit slow  today,, have baked beans done , turkey breast in oven.
Pumpkin bread needs cut.
Hopefully  turkey breast will be  still warm whenever  dinner is  today at reunion.

Hope  surgery went well for Aneedia's daughter.

Would any of  us be surpised if Aneedia hasn't  jumped into  her car to head out to help daughter's family?


----------



## StarSong

Got a good night's sleep last night, thank heavens.  Have some business work to do today, plus my son and his wife are coming over for a few hours (he'll make final adjustments to the new kegerator).  Will need to figure out food... it's a challenge because we eat entirely different diets. He eats mostly keto, she can't eat dairy, and hubby and I eat whole food plant based, so no meat, dairy, fats, etc.  

If they'll be here at mealtime I might pull together a salad bar including some shrimp or imitation crab for them to put on their portions.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Bit slow  today,, have baked beans done , turkey breast in oven.
> Pumpkin bread needs cut.
> Hopefully  turkey breast will be  still warm whenever  dinner is  today at reunion.
> 
> Hope  surgery went well for Aneedia's daughter.
> 
> Would any of  us be surpised if Aneedia hasn't  jumped into  her car to head out to help daughter's family?


Well, I didn’t do that, not that I didn’t want to.  We did go for a drive and stayed overnight in Mesquite, NV.  But stayed in constant touch with my daughter.  She had her surgery, took forever, but after six hours I heard from her.

Surgery went well BUT, , while doing the surgery the surgeon notice a large gall stone was stuck in a bile duct of her liver.  Since he was removing the gall bladder laparoscopically, he could not “capture“ that stone.

A different surgeon was consulted.  She needs a new MRI to get the precise location of the stone, then they will try a scope and attempt to remove the stone.  they may have to cut it out.  She remains in a lot of pain.  Still not allowed to eat or drink.

She cannot leave the hospital until her pancreas heals.


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> On of my kids had to have that several years ago.  She came out fine and trust yours will also.


Yes, but, my daughter has complications.  And when my gall bladder was removed the surgeon tore my liver and I had emergency liver surgery.  Even routine surgeries can turn out really bad.


----------



## JonDouglas

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, but, my daughter has complications.  And when my gall bladder was removed the surgeon tore my liver and I had emergency liver surgery.  Even routine surgeries can turn out really bad.


I still have to believe and trust she will be fine, not to mention hoping for the best for her and you.


----------



## Kaila

I'm very glad to read your update post, @Aneeda72 
I wish the surgery had gone even better than it did, but so far, so good. 
At least she is doing alright, and she got through that part pretty well.
And at least they are monitoring her entire situation closely.
Extremely nerve-wracking for you, of course.


----------



## Aneeda72

Daughter was released from the hospital and is now home.  Doctor wanted her to stay another night but gave her a choice so she left.  She plans on sleeping in her recliner for now.  Her pancreas still has not fully healed and this is more of a problem than the removal of her gall bladder.

She has to have very “light” meals until her pancreas heals.  But it’s a relief she is home.

On the flip side, even though she has insurance, she has a 7000 dollar deductible.  That 7000 dollars must be paid and then her insurance, an 80/20 plan kicks in.    Like the majority of everyone else in the country, she lives paycheck to paycheck.

Since I just sold the house, and have the money, I have offered to pay this for her or pay any portion of it she needs me to pay.  She wants to try and pay it herself but her husband needs 15,000 in dental work and they have just started getting that done.

Ugh, just ugh.  Our health care system is good, but we pay for it.


----------



## hollydolly

11.30am, the rain has stopped. I've spent some time on the phone dealing with some important issues, not getting any further forward very fast... but I will persevere...

ETA... 4 hours on....  managed to get some  results which will be of great help to me.. but my head is thumping, and we have a thunderstorm to boot..lol.. so time to just take a break and do something a little less stressful


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Daughter was released from the hospital and is now home.  Doctor wanted her to stay another night but gave her a choice so she left.  She plans on sleeping in her recliner for now.  Her pancreas still has not fully healed and this is more of a problem than the removal of her gall bladder.
> 
> She has to have very “light” meals until her pancreas heals.  But it’s a relief she is home.
> 
> On the flip side, even though she has insurance, she has a 7000 dollar deductible.  That 7000 dollars must be paid and then her insurance, an 80/20 plan kicks in.    Like the majority of everyone else in the country, she lives paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> Since I just sold the house, and have the money, I have offered to pay this for her or pay any portion of it she needs me to pay.  She wants to try and pay it herself but her husband needs 15,000 in dental work and they have just started getting that done.
> 
> Ugh, just ugh.  Our health care system is good, but we pay for it.


((@Aneeda72 )). Praying for you and your daughter


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,,Glad to read your  daughter can recover at home.
Hope that she recovers with no more problems.


----------



## Sliverfox

My plans  for today include another load of laundry & making  peach jam.

Haven't checked to see if peaches ripened any more.

Some leftovers from reunion will be our lunch.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Daughter was released from the hospital and is now home.  Doctor wanted her to stay another night but gave her a choice so she left.  She plans on sleeping in her recliner for now.  Her pancreas still has not fully healed and this is more of a problem than the removal of her gall bladder.
> 
> She has to have very “light” meals until her pancreas heals.  But it’s a relief she is home.
> 
> On the flip side, even though she has insurance, she has a 7000 dollar deductible.  That 7000 dollars must be paid and then her insurance, an 80/20 plan kicks in.    Like the majority of everyone else in the country, she lives paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> Since I just sold the house, and have the money, I have offered to pay this for her or pay any portion of it she needs me to pay.  She wants to try and pay it herself but her husband needs 15,000 in dental work and they have just started getting that done.
> 
> Ugh, just ugh.  Our health care system is good, but we pay for it.


Aneeda....sorry, sounds like your daughter has a long ways to go.
Being at home might be a more pleasant recovery.....wishing her all the best.

I think paying for what you have to for medical must be such a burden......i know.....there's insurance.....but there's still deductibles.....how do people manage this.

Very lucky we have the medical system we have......We have Manitoba Health.....pay nothing, unless it's considered cosmetic, and unless you want to speed up your surgery procedure.....you can pay if that's what you want.....we do have long waits depending on what it is.

Not sure what other provinces offer.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Aneeda....sorry, sounds like your daughter has a long ways to go.
> Being at home might be a more pleasant recovery.....wishing her all the best.
> 
> I think paying for what you have to for medical must be such a burden......i know.....there's insurance.....but there's still deductibles.....how do people manage this.
> 
> Very lucky we have the medical system we have......We have Manitoba Health.....pay nothing, unless it's considered cosmetic, and unless you want to speed up your surgery procedure.....you can pay if that's what you want.....we do have long waits depending on what it is.
> 
> Not sure what other provinces offer.


@MickaC  ..  We have OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan) .. like Manitoba Health, we pay nothing for surgery. Wait-time is variable. When my hubby had hip-surgery, there was no wait.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yes, we don’t wait for medical care, but medical care here cost a fortune.  She refuses any more money from me, but I wish she take it.  She doesn’t feel well at all, but she is lucky to be alive.  We leave on the 19th to go see her.  I hate having to wait.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda,, My husband started a new job about at week after our son was born,  year was 1966.
We got   very  few bills on his breech birth or  the care  for his  club feet.

Often wondered if  my parents didn't see the bills before we did as  we lived across drive way from them.

Is there some way   for you get  some of the bills send/ emailed to you?


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, My husband started a new job about at week after our son was born,  year was 1966.
> We got   very  few bills on his breech birth or  the care  for his  club feet.
> 
> Often wondered if  my parents didn't see the bills before we did as  we lived across drive way from them.
> 
> Is there some way   for you get  some of the bills send/ emailed to you?


No.  I am going to talk to her when we get there, see if she will take more money.  But they will probably use their 401k and get a loan.  That is what my son did for his open heart surgery.  When he had that we didn’t have any money.  The profit from the house is the most money we have ever had.

I am sure this is why she won’t take any except the 2000 we already gave them.  Gave our son money as well and bought stuff for our disabled boys.  Did the down payment on the car, went away for the weekend.  Paid our moving expenses.  And have the vacation money to see her. But there is enough left to give her some more cash for medical expenses.

Its only money.  It will get spent no matter what.  . It’s not like we got rich.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> No.  I am going to talk to her when we get there, see if she will take more money.  But they will probably use their 401k and get a loan.  That is what my son did for his open heart surgery.  When he had that we didn’t have any money.  The profit from the house is the most money we have ever had.
> 
> I am sure this is why she won’t take any except the 2000 we already gave them.  Gave our son money as well and bought stuff for our disabled boys.  Did the down payment on the car, went away for the weekend.  Paid our moving expenses.  And have the vacation money to see her. But there is enough left to give her some more cash for medical expenses.
> 
> Its only money.  It will get spent no matter what.  . It’s not like we got rich.


Be careful, @Aneeda72.  It'll be easy to blow through every dime you received from that house in nothing flat.  Don't put yourself in the position of begging at your children's doorsteps.  Rainy days come to us all.


----------



## katlupe

I wrote a blog post, took a shower, changed my blog header then went upstairs to take my friend some clothing I did not want. Now waiting for Sonny to bring hay for my bunny boy. Have a good day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Eye appointment at 2 pm today. Hate the part where they dilate my eyes. Everything will be blurry well into tonight. Wife can’t go as they allow patients only into the building.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mowed about 3 acres with rider and tractor....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Not doing the hay today after all. Tomorrow for that. So I am experimenting with cooking a steak in my Instant Pot.


----------



## peppermint

katlupe said:


> Oh no Aneeda, I am so sorry. Praying your daughter gets better soon. I know it is hard not to be with her but as you said they probably won't let you in to be with her. What a time you are having! Plus you are still healing yourself. I hope things get better for you soon.


So sorry, Aneeda....Hopefully she will get better soon....I had galblatter surgery....stayed in hospital 2 days...I was in my forties....   God Bless....


----------



## Lee

Aneeda, glad your daughter is on the road to recovery and I sure hope it is a speedy one. If she has your gumption, and I am sure she does, she is half way there already.

Aneeda, take care of yourself, stress is not good.


----------



## Lee

What did I do today, not much, running out of gas. Oh, I did do something, I fed the cat and now he wants feeding again.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> Got a good night's sleep last night, thank heavens.  Have some business work to do today, plus my son and his wife are coming over for a few hours (he'll make final adjustments to the new kegerator).  Will need to figure out food... it's a challenge because we eat entirely different diets. He eats mostly keto, she can't eat dairy, and hubby and I eat whole food plant based, so no meat, dairy, fats, etc.
> 
> If they'll be here at mealtime I might pull together a salad bar including some shrimp or imitation crab for them to put on their portions.


You havin a kegger at your place?


----------



## hollydolly

peppermint said:


> So sorry, Aneeda....Hopefully she will get better soon....I had galblatter surgery....stayed in hospital 2 days...I was in my forties....   God Bless....


yes I too had my gallbladder removed..I was in my 50's.. _just_... and was in hospital only overnight


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> You havin a kegger at your place?


We use it at parties and when guests come over, our kids included.  Having a kegerator has become part of our identity.


----------



## Sliverfox

My plan to make peach jam stopped  when I realized I bought the  wide mouth lids.
Hope I can  fine regular ones  somewhere in town.


----------



## MickaC

What have i done today.......wasted a whole bunch of time online shopping.
Looking for warm long winter parka, just to wear outside at home.....snow shoveling.....out with the guys.....just getting some outside time.
Also, has to be a really good sale.
Found one at Walmart.......HAPPY...HAPPY....was in the process of ordering, went to checkout........
Said.....unable to ship to my address.....WHAT ???????
Back to looking.......lots of them......too expensive.
CRAP......hate when that happens.
Still some time left in the day.......maybe get something done......or NOT.

Wasted my time inside today.......because it was raining today......thankfully.......we need rain.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to  buy some canning lids today,,, so I get the peach jam made.

And think of  something  tasty for lunch,,  too hot to cook.


----------



## jujube

Leaving West By God Virginia for North Carolina. Heading home to Florida Friday, hope for Saturday arrival.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:20 already 80 with a slight breeze
 When I came back,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
I was planning to walk 5 blocks to Canopy of Neighbor office this morning,but its just too hot to do so. I emailed Wendy{volunteer director} yesterday I would not be in,she thought that was a good idea. The air condtioner in the office doesn't work all the time
The rest of my day,stay cool with fans in my living rm/bedrm,may go read my book in the garden in the shade this afternoon


----------



## MickaC

Ground is too soft to haul stones......going to move a few things around in the backyard.....a metal bench, and a few smaller things.
I never move my furniture around, or stuff in cupboards.....think i make up for it outside.
Took some time and enjoyed seeing mama deer with her TRIPLETS across the street......saw them end of June, they would have been only a few days old.....they have grown so much.....i've never seen triplets before.
Looking for a couple things in the house.....did such a good job sorting and organizing this past winter....there are things i can find.  
Big event.....garbage pick up today.


----------



## StarSong

Hit a couple of grocery stores yesterday, still need to go to Costco this the week to replenish some items I only purchase there.  I haven't been to the Big Box in at least a month so it's time.

Not sure what's on today's agenda but after my morning swim the house could use an hour or two of attention...


----------



## Sliverfox

Found  the canning  lids!!

Figure out what's  for lunch. 
Probably make jam this afternoon,,unless hubby has other plans.


----------



## hollydolly

I really need to go out and buy food, my fridge is empty.. I just threw away almost all of it's contents a few minutes ago, because they'd gone off  before I had a chance to use them. I haven't seen an empty fridge in my house in years 

Can't go out today.. waiting in for a delivery ( not food)  ..and it's past 3pm now.. not due apparently until between 4pm and 7.30pm...but I'm not concerned.. I've got food in the freezers if I want it..


Been sorting through lots of paper work today.. actual physical files.. rather than digital.. ..and aside from updating my laptop which needed a lot doing as I haven't turned it on in months , I've really not done anything much more...


@Sliverfox , I haven't eaten proper home made jam since my granny made it when I was a really small child...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I really need to go out and buy food, my fridge is empty.. I just threw away almost all of it's contents a few minutes ago, because they'd gone off  before I had a chance to use them. I haven't seen an empty fridge in my house in years
> 
> Can't go out today.. waiting in for a delivery ( not food)  ..and it's past 3pm now.. not due apparently until between 4pm and 7.30pm...but I'm not concerned.. I've got food in the freezers if I want it..
> 
> 
> Been sorting through lots of paper work today.. actual physical files.. rather than digital.. ..and aside from updating my laptop which needed a lot doing as I haven't turned it on in months , I've really not done anything much more...
> 
> 
> @Sliverfox , I haven't eaten proper home made jam since my granny made it when I was a really small child...


I hope you found something good in the freezer! Sounds like a pretty quiet day for you.


----------



## Kaila

@Sliverfox 
Home-made peach jam sounds so mouth-watering.  I hope you do make enough for _all of us!  _


----------



## J-Kat

Had plans to finish reorganizing the den today but about 10:30 the panel of the alarm system started beeping and it says the battery in the smoke alarm is low.  So I drag out the ladder and get the smoke alarm down which causes a tamper alarm at the system panel.  Now the smoke alarm is beeping which has the dog upset and anxious.  I went online to see what battery I might need and, wouldn't you know, this particular smoke alarm unit does not allow battery replacement, the whole thing must be replaced.  Called my alarm system's customer service number and held for an hour.  Finally decided to leave a call-back number so now I am confined to the house waiting for a call that probably will not come until tomorrow.  In the meantime I can't find out how to stop the confounded beeping.  I did put the unit in another room, put a pillow over it and closed the door but you can still hear it somewhat.  I guess I'll have to take it out to the garage tonight so I and the dog can sleep.  It's kinda funny but really irritating.


----------



## hollydolly

J-Kat said:


> Had plans to finish reorganizing the den today but about 10:30 the panel of the alarm system started beeping and it says the battery in the smoke alarm is low.  So I drag out the ladder and get the smoke alarm down which causes a tamper alarm at the system panel.  Now the smoke alarm is beeping which has the dog upset and anxious.  I went online to see what battery I might need and, wouldn't you know, this particular smoke alarm unit does not allow battery replacement, the whole thing must be replaced.  Called my alarm system's customer service number and held for an hour.  Finally decided to leave a call-back number so now I am confined to the house waiting for a call that probably will not come until tomorrow.  In the meantime I can't find out how to stop the confounded beeping.  I did put the unit in another room, put a pillow over it and closed the door but you can still hear it somewhat.  I guess I'll have to take it out to the garage tonight so I and the dog can sleep.  It's kinda funny but really irritating.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

1st day of three off 
Ran some errands this AM
Took a 4 hr nap
Woke to rumble-roll of thunder and light rain
Out on the screened in porch now, enjoying the breeze
Veggie sauté with feta cheese for supper


----------



## hollydolly

Enjoy your next couple of days off CS.... you certainly deserve them....


----------



## Sliverfox

I use the low sugar recipe on Sure Jell box, its the Pink box.
Really doesn't take long to make jam.

Once the peaches are peeled , sliced/diced.
Follow  the instructions that are with  Sure Jell. 

Seven   jars are in the cannier   gently boiling.

Probably shut the door  while the jars cool ,, don't want  the jars to break if breeze hits them.


----------



## J-Kat

hollydolly said:


>


Love it!


----------



## MickaC

I'll twist this around a bit.
Do you know what i'm not doing.
Removing spiderwebs everyday.
Since i've been here...2016...have had to remove the webs off the railing everyday.....other places in the yard....every 3 to 4 days.....a real pain....spiders are so busy.
But 
Not this year....only have cleared them away, a hand full of days.
Wonder why.....too dry....maybe don't like it here anymore.....not complaining....the webs make everything look terrible.


----------



## Lakeland living

NOt much  33c in the shade here today....


----------



## dobielvr

J-Kat said:


> Had plans to finish reorganizing the den today but about 10:30 the panel of the alarm system started beeping and it says the battery in the smoke alarm is low.  So I drag out the ladder and get the smoke alarm down which causes a tamper alarm at the system panel.  Now the smoke alarm is beeping which has the dog upset and anxious.  I went online to see what battery I might need and, wouldn't you know, this particular smoke alarm unit does not allow battery replacement, the whole thing must be replaced.  Called my alarm system's customer service number and held for an hour.  Finally decided to leave a call-back number so now I am confined to the house waiting for a call that probably will not come until tomorrow.  In the meantime I can't find out how to stop the confounded beeping.  I did put the unit in another room, put a pillow over it and closed the door but you can still hear it somewhat.  I guess I'll have to take it out to the garage tonight so I and the dog can sleep.  It's kinda funny but really irritating.


That's what I do with mine, rip them out of the wall and throw them out in the garage!  lol

They are far too sensitive, mine are anyway.


----------



## Sliverfox

Thinking about making  hubby a peach pie.

Not sure what else he'lll get  for lunch.


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> Thinking about making  hubby a peach pie.
> 
> Not sure what else he'lll get  for lunch.


If there's homemade peach pie, I can't imagine him caring what, if anything, might be for lunch!


----------



## Liberty

Admiring the land this morning after Pedro mowed the acreage  around the house.  Someone once commented while staying with us that it looked like a "resort".  It always looks so wonderful for a couple weeks right after he mows.

Think I'll give hub a much needed haircut today.  Been cutting his hair for many years and you know what?  The bum never tips me...lol.

Hot August day here.  Pool is fantastic...have a great day forum friends!


----------



## StarSong

Swimming again this morning - skipped yesterday because I was passing a little kidney stone (ugh), but am better now.  
The pool is holding steady at 90°-92° (the cover keeps the warmth in and prevents evaporation), which sounds hot but is positively yummy to swim in. 

After that I'll be working (business working) for a few hours. July and August are peak season for us.


----------



## Aneeda72

Daughter is feeling better, YAY, so I think she is healing.  She has stopped taking pain meds.  Still, she can’t eat much.  Baby got sick and had a fever, but I think it was because mom was gone and she was stressed.  Baby is also better today.  One of my daughter’s dogs stopped eating, the small toy male, but is now back on schedule.

He won’t leave her side.  Guess he wins the “I love you the most” contest.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Thinking about making hubby a peach pie.


There you go again. 
Bringing up that topic.

Make it an extra large one, please!


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> There you go again.
> Bringing up that topic.
> 
> Make it an extra large one, please!


I LOVE sour cream peach pies, used to make them in my younger days.  One of the things my daughter still wished I made.  Home made crust, of course, and the little bits of left over crust were baked with sugar and cinnamon-I think these were loved as much as the pies.


----------



## Jules

@Sliverfox has reminded me that I was going to make a Lemon Meringue pie today.  Better get at it before it’s too hot to turn on the oven for the meringue.


----------



## Aneeda72

My usual stuff, and laundry, working on separating pictures into new albums to give to the kids.  Have a self portrait mother pained of herself years ago.  Tried to get brother to take it, it was a no go.    Going to frame it and give it to my son.

I wish I could toss it, but just can’t bring myself to do it so I’ll stick him with it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> @Sliverfox has reminded me that I was going to make a Lemon Meringue pie today.  Better get at it before it’s too hot to turn on the oven for the meringue.


OMGOSH Sams Club had a lemon meringue cake yesterday.  They had to mop my drool up off the floor.  .  I also love lemon meringue pie.  Fortunately, for me, Sams bakery goods are always stale, so I did not buy one.  I wanted to though, I desperately wanted too.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the MLB you tube game of the week.
6pm UK time


----------



## hollydolly

Attacked lots of Ivy growing on the brick shed....this morning..

Re-attached the pelmet that covers the top of the blind in my bedroom... for some odd reason it fell off the other day  so I had to get some new hook and loop tape and re-attach... I had to climb on high ladders.. so I was a bit worried I might fall because there was nothing to hold onto, but I just took it carefully

Had to wait in for  some deliveries, and then I went shopping for food., got some rump steak for just £2.49...and it had some  fat on the rind, that's my favourite part ..we've not been able to buy rump steak with fat on for a very long time.....

I weighed myself last Thursday... today I weighed myself again, and I've lost 6 pounds (almost 1/2 a stone) ...looks like I've lost a pound a day..wow!!


----------



## Sliverfox

About ready to take  the pup  for  shots & health check up.

Of course Hubby is too busy to help with transporting us  to vet.

Will be first time dog has seen me driver's seat.
Taking   my  small SUV that has tie  down  hooks in it.
Will fasten  his  leash to bungee cord  & hope  he doesn't  get hyper  

It isn't far  to vet.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> About ready to take  the pup  for  shots & health check up.
> 
> Of course Hubby is too busy to help with transporting us  to vet.
> 
> Will be first time dog has seen me driver's seat.
> Taking   my  small SUV that has tie  down  hooks in it.
> Will fasten  his  leash to bungee cord  & hope  he doesn't  get hyper
> 
> It isn't far  to vet.


You could crate him in the car


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a dull day today so I haven't even been in the garden...
Took delivery of 2 parcels one of which holds shelf supports so later  I can fix my broken shelf in the kitchen

I've had lunch today.. just yesterday's left over chicken and green veg in a flatbread...

..totally bored and fed up .. nothing to do of any enjoyment &  nowhere to go...  trying to deal with some family issues at the same time. For 2 pins I'd jump on a plane and get out of the country for a few days ... Dam that pandemic !


----------



## CinnamonSugar

3rd if three days off 

caught up on my sleep

Found some good books at the library — maybe after lunch I’ll make a smoothie and sit out on the screened-in porch to read

been to Walmart this AM— there’s a couple things I can only get there so I stocked up and hopefully don’t have to go back for another 3-4 weeks

fixin’ to do some stretching and dancing   Hey, @hollydolly, why don’t u put on some of your fave music and join me?  You might feel less blah


----------



## Sliverfox

Got  pup  to vet,, sitting in examination room ,, heard it thunder,,"O,, great,, rain."

After it stops in walks  hubby ,, wants  the car so  his cousin go home.
And he forgot his wallet so I had to shell out cash to pay  his cousin.

Few minutes after hubby left, in comes the vet.

Mac got ears looked  at ,   he's crying ,  standing up with  his body on  my chest    though  whole examination.
Shot in  shoulder,,more  whining,, that  one must have hurt enough he didn't  notice the one in his  butt.

On more  nasty   thing to  add to his indignity,, anal  glands   drained.

In the waiting  room lots of new  dogs to look at while I pay bill & set up another appointment.

Once outside I discover  hubby isn't there.

Had a  20 minute wait.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> 3rd if three days off
> 
> caught up on my sleep
> 
> Found some good books at the library — maybe after lunch I’ll make a smoothie and sit out on the screened-in porch to read
> 
> been to Walmart this AM— there’s a couple things I can only get there so I stocked up and hopefully don’t have to go back for another 3-4 weeks
> 
> fixin’ to do some stretching and dancing   Hey, @hollydolly, why don’t u put on some of your fave music and join me?  You might feel less blah


well that's very kind, I just had 20 minutes  on the treadmill with my music on up loud....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> well that's very kind, I just had 20 minutes  on the treadmill with my music on up loud....


Great minds and all that


----------



## drifter

StarSong said:


> If there's homemade peach pie, I can't imagine him caring what, if anything, might be for lunch!


I bet he appreciates that, both the pie and you for doing something he likes a lot.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well that's very kind, I just had 20 minutes  on the treadmill with my music on up loud....


I was wondering how it was going with your new treadmill but didn't want to bring it up in case it had already been repurposed into a clothes hanger.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I was wondering how it was going with your new treadmill but didn't want to bring it up in case it had already been repurposed into a clothes hanger.


hahaha... no, I use it most days.. at least every other day if not every day... , funnily enough I just noticed today I've had it 6 weeks already.. time has flown


----------



## J-Kat

The alarm system "saga" continues.  I finally did a chat session with customer service after waiting 24 hours for a call back and they are sending a new smoke alarm to replace the beeping one.  It's still in warranty so no charge.  They removed it from the active sensors so the control panel would stop chirping.  But it didn't stop. They checked and said there is another smoke alarm connected to the system which also indicates low batteries, who knew?  Found that unit in the laundry room and thank goodness no beeping yet.  However, the main unit continues to chirp and until I replace the second smoke alarm batteries it will keep doing that.  At least a chirp is much quieter than a beep.  Now I have to find a place that sells the lithium batteries I need.  That's what I'll be doing today.


----------



## hollydolly

J-Kat said:


> The alarm system "saga" continues.  I finally did a chat session with customer service after waiting 24 hours for a call back and they are sending a new smoke alarm to replace the beeping one.  It's still in warranty so no charge.  They removed it from the active sensors so the control panel would stop chirping.  But it didn't stop. They checked and said there is another smoke alarm connected to the system which also indicates low batteries, who knew?  Found that unit in the laundry room and thank goodness no beeping yet.  However, the main unit continues to chirp and until I replace the second smoke alarm batteries it will keep doing that.  At least a chirp is much quieter than a beep.*  Now I have to find a place that sells the lithium batteries I need.  That's what I'll be doing today.*


Amazon?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

J-Kat said:


> The alarm system "saga" continues.  I finally did a chat session with customer service after waiting 24 hours for a call back and they are sending a new smoke alarm to replace the beeping one.  It's still in warranty so no charge.  They removed it from the active sensors so the control panel would stop chirping.  But it didn't stop. They checked and said there is another smoke alarm connected to the system which also indicates low batteries, who knew?  Found that unit in the laundry room and thank goodness no beeping yet.  However, the main unit continues to chirp and until I replace the second smoke alarm batteries it will keep doing that.  At least a chirp is much quieter than a beep.  Now I have to find a place that sells the lithium batteries I need.  That's what I'll be doing today.


Oh I *hate* that chirping noise!  It’s like staccato fingernails in a chalk board!


----------



## Jules

J-Kat said:


> At least a chirp is much quieter than a beep.


Either one would drive me around the bend.


----------



## Pinky

Staying in again due to high humidity/temps .. however, must go to hairdresser tomorrow, no matter what the weather!

Just doing some chores, then will read my 4th (out of 6) Ian Rankin "Rebus" novel.


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh I *hate* that chirping noise! It’s like staccato fingernails


Yes, it's *verrrrry sharp! *


----------



## Aneeda72

So far, I am doing nothing at all


----------



## J-Kat

Smoke Alarm Saga is over!!!!!  Found the correct batteries at a Batteries Plus store nearby.  I'm glad they had them because my next option would have been Amazon which meant waiting at least a couple of days for delivery.  So, drug out the ladder again, put the system in test mode (so the nice firemen didn't get sent on a false alarm), took down the smoke alarm, replaced the batteries, put the unit back up on its base, cancelled the test mode and armed the system.  It works!  No more chirping!  I feel sure I'll have to rest all afternoon to recover.  Might also require some ice cream.


----------



## katlupe

I went to the parks on Jazzy with my camera and took pictures. It is a beautiful day. Came back and made bacon and eggs. Now editing pictures and just enjoying my air conditioner.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going with Sonny to the Walton's Farmers Market. I have never been to it and am excited about going. It is about 41 miles from here so will be a nice drive. I have $20. worth of free coupons that the Office of the Aging gave everyone in my building if you were over 65 and had a low income.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday was a trip to the VA to see a urologist for an on going problem. Everything checked out okay and he gave me a prescription for my problem. 
Today is grocery day if the weather gets better. Thunder and rain this morning cut my sunrise walk short.


----------



## Furryanimal

Plotting a trip that may not happen!
All depends on the semi final result on Monday.
But beware if you live in Nottingham.Furry may  be coming


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  up &  dressed,, think my brain  is on vacation ? today.
A,,yes,, get  hubby's work clothes out of dryer.

Must be the thoughts of  tidying up house have me stalled?

Crawling away from computer to find  my broom & dust pan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Pepper

Nothing.  And I hope I don't go nuts from it.  Will be another very very hot humid day.


----------



## Aneeda72

I did very little yesterday so I am doing something today.  Hmm, going sit here a while and think about what I am going to do today.  . I am finding that’s the plus and minus of living in an apartment, there is really nothing I HAVE to do.  Just stuff I should do.

Hmm, well, there is also no rush to decide.  What should I do?  Hmm.


----------



## Murrmurr

Paxton is coming this evening for the weekend. I'll take him back Monday at about 2pm. 
I ordered a Red Flyer tricycle for him, which is supposed to get here on Monday, so fingers crossed for a morning delivery.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> I did very little yesterday so I am doing something today.  Hmm, going sit here a while and think about what I am going to do today.  . I am finding that’s the plus and minus of living in an apartment, there is really nothing I HAVE to do.  Just stuff I should do.
> 
> Hmm, well, there is also no rush to decide.  What should I do?  Hmm.


I/we went to Wendover, Nv.  Had a wonderful lunch.  Turned our 100 playing money into no money.  Came home.  All in all, a good relaxing day.


----------



## Packerjohn

Hank Williams called it, I'm drifting.  If you listen to Woody Guthrie I'm rambling.  Just arrived here in Watson Lake, The Yukon.  Saw all those posts.  There are thousands.  As Johnny Cash put it, "Gotta hit the road and go."  It's good to be away from home and watching all that bad news.  Life is too short and there are just too many place I ain't seen!


----------



## hollydolly

there is no bricks & mortar branch of my bank in my town any more, so as I had to do banking which couldn't be done online I had to drive an hour round trip to get it achieved.. lot of faff, took 1/2 an hour within the branch to get what I went to do..done!!

Went to have a Latte  at a street cafe, and I was so distracted I added salt instead of sugar... similar sachets...( and who the heck puts salt sachets in with sugar?)

Then I went to have the photo done for my passport renewal.. well, I've written about that saga elsewhere..lol ..I wasted £10 on that..I'll have to get it redone.

Picked up a few groceries.. just a few odds and ends, which in the great scheme of things I didn't really need, but as the supermarket was right next to the photo kiosk I did it anyway.. ....and it was a really grim... grey day 

All in all quite an apt  Friday the 13th...


----------



## Furryanimal

532 days ago  i watched my beloved rugby club play at Pontypridd.It was our last game until today.At Pontypridd.That is where i am going...


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> 532 days ago  i watched my beloved rugby club play at Pontypridd.It was our last game until today.At Pontypridd.That is where i am going...


wooohooo.. have a great day..


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast day here.
Hubby & I will drive our  sports car in  parade today.
Crossing fingers that rain holds off till evening.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up around 6:10,went on morning walk to buy local paper
It was refreshly cool,temps in the 60's,didn't  water the plants/flowers in garden since it rained during the night
Sadly,I have to attend a church member's memorial service this morning at 11.Fred was a long time member,a great guy,beloved by many.His wife,Val&I are good friends.In Jan 2006,I got to know Fred  when we and 5 other church members on our team were sent by our local Presbytery for a  week long mission trip to D'Iberville,Miss.We helped with the cleanup after Hurricanes Katrina,Rita nearly destroyed this small coastal town.I bonded with him during that week,we became good friends from that day on
The rest of my day,may sit out in garden reading ,talking with other residents


----------



## jujube

I'm home! I got in last night, unpacked, did laundry and slept for 9 hours straight.

14 days on the road, almost 2700 miles.  After that, I think I can attack anything!  

I had a marvelous time, but I passed the aftermath of a horrible accident yesterday on the interstate that left me chilled to the bone.  The car must have run straight into the end of a guardrail, because the rail had entered the windshield and was sticking out through the trunk, skewering the whole car. The coroner's vehicle was on the scene, so there was a fatality for sure. It appeared to be a 1-car accident.  Horrible.


----------



## timoc

*About a week ago,* workmen with diggers and pneumatic drills started tearing up the road in our street. The noise drove me out of the house to find some quiet. Then two days ago the workmen disappeared, leaving a long trench almost the full length of the street. Why do they do that, start a big job and leave it unfinished?

I was up early today, and because both ends of the street are blocked off to traffic, and it was so quiet, I sat outside in the front garden with a big pint mug of tea and a wedge of toast. 

I could hear myself think, well maybe 'think' is a bit ambitious and beyond me, me being a bit dozy, but I trained my ears to hear Nora (over the road) singing 'Indian Love Call', and when she got to the line."When I'm Calling You, oo, oo, oo.....oo, oo, oo", I sang as loud as I could, "I am over here, Nora, dear, d'ya fancy a cup of tea ee, ee, ee.......ee, ee, ee?" 
She just shouted back, "It's about time you cleaned your windows."
Romance definitely is dead.


----------



## hollydolly

@moviequeen1 ..sorry to hear about the loss of your friend's husband, she must be heartbroken, and you and all of her friends...

@jujube .. you sound like my daughter..regardless of how far or how tired she is when she returns from a trip she immediately gets unpacked and gets the washing done.. 
Horrible upsetting sight to see on your way home.. I hope the people survived


----------



## hollydolly

Today I spent the afternoon with my DD and my beloved grandfurkids... only took them to the doggie park, I was as delighted to see all of them as they were me...

Just had some dinner... and watched a little bit of TV... .


----------



## JimBob1952

Went swimming in morning.  Wife and I went to a farm stand and loaded up on fresh corn and peaches.  Just put a peach pie in the oven (first ever).  Will read this afternoon till it's time for an evening gathering with some very good friends.  Hope we're indoors as it's about 97 degrees and ultra-humid right now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Today I spent the afternoon with my DD and my beloved grandfurkids... only took them to the doggie park, I was as delighted to see all of them as they were me...
> 
> Just had some dinner... and watched a little bit of TV... .


So glad your daughter is on the mend.  I’m sure she was ready to see something besides her own 4 walls!


----------



## Don M.

I spent about 4 hours today re-staining the upper rails and flooring on our front deck.  Luckily, the morning/early afternoon temperature was fairly mild with a nice gentle breeze.  I will probably still take an Aleve pill after supper so I don't wake up at 3AM with the hips and knees talking to me after all this bending and kneeling.


----------



## RadishRose

Lounging.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> So glad your daughter is on the mend.  I’m sure she was ready to see something besides her own 4 walls!


yes because she works from home also.. I mean not the way many people who are using covid 'work from home''..meaning that they'll take their laptop to the beach and the pub and call it working from home..my DD really works hard from home, barely ever has time to  even break for lunch and like last night still working at 10pm from 7.30am..full on. which is just too much for her.

She did have friends visit her last weekend who'd also moved back to the Uk from Spain but live further east... .. but of course because she works so hard , on the w/ends she has to dedicate to chores, and shopping, and and of course the grooming and good exercising of her 3 dogs.. so this job affords her precious little time for her friends or hobbies of which she has many.

In her home Gym she has a rowing machine, treadmill and punch bag as well as her outdoor mountain bike... so she tries to get some exercise in even a few minutes every day if possible... and thanks CS for remembering and asking after her health...


----------



## J-Kat

Worked a bit more in the den -  boxing up old papers for shredding, filling a donation box with odds and ends, etc.  Spent a while watching drone videos on You Tube.  I love those with the relaxing music.  I was annoyed that an ad or two interrupted every little bit.  I was told to subscribe to You Tube Premium and there would be NO ads at all.  Wasn't sure I believed that but I found a deal of three months for free so I thought free is good so subscribed using that.  And, it's true, NO ads. Love it.


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> @moviequeen1 ..sorry to hear about the loss of your friend's husband, she must be heartbroken, and you and all of her friends...
> 
> @jujube .. you sound like my daughter..regardless of how far or how tired she is when she returns from a trip she immediately gets unpacked and gets the washing done..
> Horrible upsetting sight to see on your way home.. I hope the people survived


Holly, thanks for comment about Fred,he died in April after some health issues.I talked to him briefly on the phone a couple weeks before he left us.He knew it was me
It was a nice memorial service,their 3 kids{who don't live here} spoke briefly about their dad.Val has a great group of friends including 'church family' to help her through this Sue


----------



## hollydolly

I've worked out this morning on my treadmill and with my little dumbbells...

I've climbed a ladder outside in the garden  to reach the trellis and plant pots to brush the spider  webs off which appear every night..

I baked one baguette which I'd made myself previously in a batch  and had frozen .. and altho' I shouldn't eat bread I had one  hot for brunch with butter...

Vacc'd all through downstairs...

I watched a little bit of Sunday Politics on tv....
...


----------



## Aneeda72

I have been working on the photos and have a book done to take to my daughter.  It is bitter sweet looking at the oldest photos when the kids were babies.  So long ago, and some of the photos are fading away, like me.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching Panthers at Colts on my NFL game pass.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I went to the local flea market as usual.

When I left the flea market my power steering failed.

So I've been reading up on the reasons, repairs, etc...

I need to go down and start the car to see if the problem has healed itself.  I've never heard of this but according to many sources the power steering can fail and restore itself when the car restarts and resets various sensors.  I'll also check the fluid.  If all else fails I'll call the garage and have them look at it this week.


----------



## J-Kat

I typically give myself a "day off" to do nothing much on Sundays.  I watched CBS Sunday Morning and had breakfast.  Looked around some more on You Tube Premium to see what more that service offers and watched a few music videos of the Young At Heart chorus that were featured on todays Sunday Morning program.  Thinking about baking some cookies but probably will not - maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Don M.

Today, I was mowing the yard, when I noticed a small SUV stuck in the ditch on our gravel road.  A young couple had apparently drifted too far to the right, and got stuck.  I drove the mower down there, and it looked like they were in trouble, and needed a tow.  I looked it over and offered to try to pull them out with my tractor.  This SUV didn't have any trailer hitch, and looking underneath, there was no exposed frame, etc., to hook up to.  So, I got my tractor, and a tow strap, and the guy crawled around under the vehicle looking for someplace to hook up.  About the Only piece of sturdy metal was the rear suspension arms.  He wrapped the strap, and I began a slow pull.  It was a bit dicey trying to get traction on the gravel road, but I was able to move the SUV...inch by inch...and finally I got the thing up onto the roadway.  They were relieved, and the young guy was pretty dirty from crawling around on the dirt,  We had the road pretty well blocked for almost a half hour, and there was quite an "audience" when they finally drove off.  Hopefully, he will take his vehicle to a garage to have the suspension inspected for damage.


----------



## Furryanimal

Monday...going to the big cricket semi in Cardiff


----------



## Ken N Tx

Painting fence posts today...


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up around 6,walked outside around 6:25 to water the plants/flowers in community garden.I walked around the garden circle 2 times for exercise. It was refreshingly cool 62
Its my usual Monday morning calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are.I'll continue to call from home.Our office is opened only 2 days/wk Tues&Weds,don't know when it will go back to M-F
Afterwards,my friend,Mary&I are going on weekly 'road trip' to one of my favorite stores,Target. I need to get couple items The rest of my day an afternoon walk,may sit out in garden with other residents enjoy the sunny day


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's a dull very breezy cool day nothing like August at all...but it suits me at the moment for the weather to be like this..

I've spent almost all morning clearing out my dressing table drawers and my  cupboards in the bedroom...  re-arranged everything and threw a lot out

threw out 11 OPI shades of red  nail polishes, because since retiring I only ever wear pale pinks...

Found a bottle of Avoplex cuticle treatment which I'd forgotten I had so later I'll be giving my nails a sorting out....

Mowed both the lawns and then came in washed up and had a hot sausage sandwich for lunch ..and now sitting here for a rest...


----------



## fatboy

going to my favorite place Menards to get patio door handle,air nailer nails and just to look around.


----------



## Sliverfox

Have   taken  the pup out  for exercise,,,pulled  a few weeds,, took some pictures of  flowers & pup.
Finally got  our sheets into washer,,now to put fresh bedding on .

Think I'll  fix  1/2 chicken breast covered with  stuffing  for lunch.


----------



## katlupe

Did some morning cleaning, took a shower and now getting ready to go shopping for a new phone with Sonny when he gets here.


----------



## Aneeda72

Reading, coloring, watching tv, working on photos, and the usual stuff.  Retirement keeps you so busy


----------



## Sassycakes

I woke up at 4am. I talked to my daughter at 8am. My granddaughter got on the phone to tell me she loves me and threw me a kiss. Then I went into the kitchen and smelled gas. My husband walked in and he smelled it too he called the gas company and they were here in less than 10 minutes. They checked everything was ok except the flex pipe behind the gas range. they shut the gas down and we are having someone come over this afternoon to fix it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> I woke up at 4am. I talked to my daughter at 8am. My granddaughter got on the phone to tell me she loves me and threw me a kiss. Then I went into the kitchen and smelled gas. My husband walked in and he smelled it too he called the gas company and they were here in less than 10 minutes. They checked everything was ok except the flex pipe behind the gas range. they shut the gas down and we are having someone come over this afternoon to fix it.


I walked by a neighbors house once, smelled gas, called.  Her main pipe into the house was leaking because a tree next to the house had pushed against the pipe and disconnected it.  The whole neighborhood could have gone.

Glad you called.  Can not mess around with gas leaks.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am going to try to buy a new cell phone today, mine is very outdated.  Putting my drugs in the safety deposit box while on vacation, plus a few others things.  Better safe than sorry.  With this in mind got a larger box the other day and gave son access in case we have issues.


----------



## jujube

Today, I'm spending 7-count'em -7 hours in the doctor's office.

I'm taking part in a clinical trial. Today, I'm getting blood pressure taken four times, got an EKG, getting blood drawn five times, and drank the first slug of a mixture I'll have to drink twice a day for the next 14 months (and it is yukky to the max).

I got the MRI and biopsy last month. I'll get at least one more of each before the trial is over.

Now I just have to sit here for four more hours to make sure I don't die on the way home. LOL.


----------



## RadishRose

A pest control company was supposed to come out today to get rid of the bees nest I have under my deck. Some of them have swarmed in and I got stung and it's taken forever for the HOA to arrange for someone to come out. It was supposed to be today but I just called them and they said they rescheduled me for tomorrow. ugh

About a week ago I saw a guy out here spraying something he wasn't wearing a mask though and the bees seemed to have gone away but now I found out that he was just spreading some kind of fertilizer.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> threw out 11 OPI shades of red nail polishes


   
OPI and Essie are my favs.


----------



## JimBob1952

Swam 5/6 of a mile this morning.  Had breakfast with my wife at a local market, then took her to work.  Took an online bridge lesson and played piano for about an hour, then walked the dog.  

This afternoon we are dropping off our less-than-a-year-old car.  The dealership is buying it back as we have issues with the service contract.  We are more or less breaking even because used car prices are so high.  We're going to try to get by with one car for a few months and see how it goes.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> OPI and Essie are my favs.


yes I tend to use OPI more than any other brand...pity,  it would have cost more for me to send them to you than it would be for you to buy them...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yes I tend to use OPI more than any other brand...pity,  it would have cost more for me to send them to you than it would be for you to buy them...


Thank you for the very sweet thought Holly!


----------



## timoc

*The lovely, Nora,* the Angel from over the road, this morning asked me to prune some dangerously low branches off a few of her trees.
So, I swiftly got my Superman outfit on, and with my trusty saw I made short work of the offending chunks of trees.
Nora, then asked me to help her pick some raspberries, she on one side of the bushes and me on the other, gazing into each others eyes, when she said, "You're bloody hopeless, Tim, pick them, don't squash them."  
Oh yeh, I do like a bossy woman.  

A little later I was in my front garden when  she shouted over to me, "I'm making some cheese and onion omelette, do you fancy some?"
Two seconds later I was there beside her with my tongue hanging out.
We devoured the omelette and we washed the dishes and then sat in her lounge. 
Nora said, "Watch the TV if you like, I'm going to read a few chapters of my book."
The next thing I remember was being shaken, "Tim, will you go home, you're snoring like a Jumbo jet, and I can't read my book."
I think we're in love.


----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


> Monday...going to the big cricket semi in Cardiff


Glamorgan won


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought two new phones, series 12 iPhones, my old ones were series 6, I thought they were 8s .  Costs 1000 dollars although we had a 1100 dollar credit that had built up.  My house money is going fast as I knew it would, be we are not wasting it.  Should not need new phones ever again.  Also increased out data and memory so instead of 100 a month, it’s 140 a month.


----------



## dobielvr

Went out early to the Vitamin Shoppe  to buy some probiotics and liquid magnesium.  Found just what I needed.

Then to Trader Joe's for some specialty items I don't find at Winco.  Then made it back home before the heat killed me.

108* today....altho we're cooling off to 2 digits starting Wednesday.  Yahoo.


----------



## Aneeda72

Yesterday I accomplished quite a lot.  Bought the new cell phones at the mall, wore our N95 masks as the mall was full of mostly unmasked people.  . Took about two hours.  Then home. I discovered the phones came with 3 months of free Apple TV.

I managed, after many attempts, to download and set up the Verizon app.  Then I managed to change my apple password, after many tries.  I set up the Apple TV on my iPad, but the screen is so small and my vision not good.  I decided to try and set up the ROKU tv on the internet.  I’ve tried this many times and never been successful.

After a few tries and a determination to succeed, I did it.  YAY.  Then I added the Apple TV.  Again, took several tries, then realized I was using the wrong email address, corrected that and finally got it done.  This all took me hours .

 I am now watching SEE on Apple TV via roku.  It’s good but the queen has a strange method of praying .  I wish the creators of the show had not decided on this method as a means of contacting her god.  seeing a ****** act, repeatedly, is not necessary or interesting.  It is tiresome.  And limits who can watch the show, so i think it was a stupid decision.

Our email access did not transfer onto the new phones.  Since we are leaving soon for Texas, I will let our daughter set this up on our phones.  Learning how to use the iPhone 12 is a challenge.  It does not have a button which I liked.  You have to swipe for access which I find harder to do and confusing to achieve sometimes.

Today we continue to get ready for the trip.  I will be off the forum for a couple of weeks and will miss it.


----------



## Paco Dennis

This was yesterday's morning project. We are getting rid of all the junk in our garage. We had a dryer, 2 washers, and and iron wood stove. One of the washers was too heavy for Misa and I so we emailed a friend to come and help ( 18 years younger). Got them loaded about 9:30...



Got to the weigh station



Unloaded next to one of these monster cranes



I told Misa that machine is what we need to demolish the garage!  I wonder what they cost used? 

Maybe we could make a down payment with the $24 we got. Ha!

The old garage


----------



## Don M.

Today, I got to fix the dishwasher....seems like there is something to fix around the house nearly every week.  A few days ago, the door flopped open while we were putting the supper dishes in, and a little black thing fell out on the floor.  There are little rubber "friction pads" on each side of the door, to keep it from flopping open too fast.  I found the necessary parts on the internet for $2 each....bought 4...and they arrived today.  So. I spent about an hour pulling the dishwasher out far enough...replaced both sides....and now I have spares.  With a little luck, if I have spare parts on hand, I seldom need them....Insurance.


----------



## hollydolly

Compared to yesterday.. aboslutely nothing got done today aside from washing up.. laundry, and putting the bins out...


----------



## Aneeda72

Getting ready to leave on vacation YAY.  Bought a new purse to fit all my extra stuff in, ipad, medicine, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's been sunny and warm, and although breezy out of the front of my house, it's so enclosed in my back garden with mature trees and shrubs all around the borders, that there's barely a breeze out there.. if any...

Today I spent some time tearing down the bindweed that had wrapped itself around the choisya ...and that in only a matter of a few days.. 

I trimmed back some of the taller shrubs, to fence level... , and swept all the spiders webs away yet again which appear each night...

Cleaned down the front doorstep and the door and glass , and fittings... I have a very heavy large rubber doormat, and all the leaves get caught up in the cut out  pattern of it.. so I have to clean that down most days... I should get the power washer out because that would make much quicker work of it,  but it's such a faff to set up tbh.


----------



## StarSong

You've sure gotten a lot accomplished today, @hollydolly.  

I've got business work on my plate this morning and will get to a little housework this afternoon. Might even (gag) do some dusting. We'll see...


----------



## Aneeda72

*My checkbook balances to the penny.  . YAY!!!*


----------



## dobielvr

Making chili beans for grandpa...nothing too exciting.  lol


----------



## JustBonee

Aneeda72 said:


> *My checkbook balances to the penny.  . YAY!!!*



Always a good thing ..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> You've sure gotten a lot accomplished today, @hollydolly.
> 
> I've got business work on my plate this morning and will get to a little housework this afternoon. Might even (gag) do some dusting. We'll see...


not really... it sounds a lot but I do things so quickly.. that it doesn't take long tbh...


----------



## JimBob1952

A day pretty much like any other day.  Swim in the morning, then do some paid work.  Online bridge, then piano.  Walking my dog and my unwell neighbor's dog.  This afternoon I'm going to look at some volunteering possibilities for the fall as I'm trying to phase out of work.


----------



## katlupe

I did two loads of laundry this morning. Have two more, bedding and towels but will wait till tomorrow. I don't like to be tied up all day with laundry, It was my fault for letting it go too long. 

It is a rainy day so not going outside. Instead I will watch some videos about installing a program on my new computer. It was crazy to get a new phone right after I got a new computer. Trying to master them both tires my old brain out.


----------



## Jules

@JimBob1952   Do you play on BridgeBase?  Our club isn’t back in yet.  I miss the people but there’s a lot of be said for playing online.  

Got things dusted and ready to vacuum.  The cleaner doesn’t want to move on the plush carpet.  We had the rugs cleaned not long ago.  I vacuumed at least once since then and it was difficult but not like this.  Even DH could hardly push the vacuum.  Maybe we can find a service man.


----------



## J-Kat

Kept my appointment to get a bone density test.  Result was I have very slight osteopenia in one location.  Just keep taking calcium and Vitamin D3 as already prescribed was the doctor's comment.  Stopped by Sprout's Market and picked up some almond butter and a few other items.  Once home I cleaned the bathroom, straightened up the living room and worked some more in the den.  I got out the bread machine and have a loaf of Oatmeal bread that will be done soon.  Smells wonderful.


----------



## PamfromTx

I've already had a family doctor's appointment; they drew the 3 months lab work.

Went to return a TV remote at Walmart's.

Then raced to Ross as I hadn't been there in months to see if they had winter jackets out yet;  saw none.  Bought a table runner (cream colored) and a vase.


----------



## hollydolly

Why is it that everybody else's house always seems cosier than yours in the dark?

You know when you look out the window at the houses nearby or you're walking along in the dark and everyone's lights are on, and everything looks really cosy ...?..

it's 10pm here and dark, and I just went around to speak  my neighbour 2 doors along.. and her hallways looked beautiful  in an amber glow, shining out into the dark.......and even the neighbour across the road looked lovely too with an orange light in the hallway and outside the front door...

Mine looks nice enough looking through the windows from outside in the dark  but I always think everyone elses' looks nice...anyone else ?


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Why is it that everybody else's house always seems cosier than yours in the dark?
> 
> You know when you look out the window at the houses nearby or you're walking along in the dark and everyone's lights are on, and everything looks really cosy ...?..
> 
> it's 10pm here and dark, and I just went around to speak  my neighbour 2 doors along.. and her hallways looked beautiful  in an amber glow, shining out into the dark.......and even the neighbour across the road looked lovely too with an orange light in the hallway and outside the front door...
> 
> Mine looks nice enough looking through the windows from outside in the dark  but I always think everyone elses' looks nice...anyone else ?


No lovely amber glow here.  lol  Even at night.  It's BRIGHT as hubby turns on all the lights and I walk behind him and turn them off.  It's too bright here to be cozy.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> No lovely amber glow here.  lol  Even at night.  It's BRIGHT as hubby turns on all the lights and I walk behind him and turn them off.  It's too bright here to be cozy.


awww that's a pity...Pam.I love soft lighting. I have all lamps on in my home..and although I close the blinds at the front of the house, I leave them open at the back of the house facing into the garden, and when I go out into the sheds or the barn at night, the livingroom and bedrooms look lovely in the different soft glow of the lamps..but I still always think other people's houses look even cosier for some reason...


----------



## Aneeda72

It has been raining for 12 plus hours with light hail on and off.  Thunder and lighting since 2am.  Flash flood warnings.  Still we got stuff to do and we went to Red Lobster for lunch as we are in vacation mood.  

Left Red Lobster headed to target
Me:    did I bring my phone?
Him:  Idk
Me:   Did I have my phone at Red Lobster?
Him:  Idk
Me:   Did you see if I left my phone at home?
Him:  Wasn’t looking
Me:   My phone is not in my purse
Him:  It’s not?
Me:   No
Him:  Should we go back to Red Lobster?
Me:   No, I have to go potty
Him:  Me too
Me:   Well, let’s go home, go potty, see if my phone is at home, then go to Target if it is
Him:  K

Left phone at home.  Old age is just great .  As my daughter says “not sure you should drive to Texas.”  Me neither.


----------



## JimBob1952

Jules said:


> @JimBob1952   Do you play on BridgeBase?  Our club isn’t back in yet.  I miss the people but there’s a lot of be said for playing online.
> 
> Got things dusted and ready to vacuum.  The cleaner doesn’t want to move on the plush carpet.  We had the rugs cleaned not long ago.  I vacuumed at least once since then and it was difficult but not like this.  Even DH could hardly push the vacuum.  Maybe we can find a service man.




I take lessons from Joan Butts Bridge.  Since Covid I have played in local club tournaments on BridgeBase. You're right, there are some advantages to it.


----------



## mike4lorie

Continue filling nail holes, painting, so we'll be ready for new floors on the 24th of this month, and then we can officially move into the new house...


----------



## hollydolly

Not done much today...been out just cleaning up leaves  around the garden.. ...took a long extending pole and cleaned the spider webs from under  the guttering.. and the fascia 
 Made a light lunch...washed up.. did some laundry.. ..really wanted to go out, but I've been waiting in all day for a return call from an important source, and I need to be home to have access to paperwork , so I've been stuck in on a lovely summers day , when I really needed to go out..


----------



## jujube

Going to the Podiatrist this pm. I got up in the middle of the night for a trek to the bathroom and stubbed my little toe so hard I thought I'd faint. This morning, the whole side and top of my left foot is swollen and black-and-blue and very painful  Last time I hurt my right foot was on my trip to India when I fell over a Hare Krishna and broke my 5th metatarsal in three places..

I think something is broken. Rats!


----------



## StarSong

Grocery store later this morning to resupply fresh produce.  

@jujube, I hope all goes well with the podiatrist this afternoon.  Sounds like you really did a number on that toe.


----------



## J-Kat

No appointments or need to get out today and that is good since it is raining off and on.  I do need to put some sheets in the washer.  Almost finished with organizing the den.  I have about decided to put the indoor/outdoor rug I bought a couple of weeks ago in the den over the stained indoor/outdoor carpet.  The den once was a two car garage which previous owners of the house enclosed and added a half bath.  It has an exterior door to the driveway and is the main door I use.  Over the years it has become a "catch-all" for stuff that I didn't really need or that needs to be taken out to the garage.  I'm trying to get rid of the junk and make it a little more cozy and comfortable.


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> I think we're in love.


But how will you know for sure? 

(Loved reading that story!  )


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> This was yesterday's morning project. We are getting rid of all the junk in our garage. We had a dryer, 2 washers, and and iron wood stove. One of the washers was too heavy for Misa and I so we emailed a friend to come and help ( 18 years younger). Got them loaded about 9:30...
> 
> View attachment 179059
> 
> Got to the weigh station
> 
> View attachment 179062
> 
> Unloaded next to one of these monster cranes
> 
> View attachment 179063
> 
> I told Misa that machine is what we need to demolish the garage!  I wonder what they cost used?
> 
> Maybe we could make a down payment with the $24 we got. Ha!
> 
> The old garage
> 
> View attachment 179064


I enjoyed reading that post and your photos, along with it,
 both the facts and the humor you included.


----------



## Pinky

Hardwood floors cleaned/polished. Laundry & dishes done. Going out for a drive in the country and an ice cream cone from Kawartha Dairies 

Might pick up a few groceries while we're out.

Our elevators are being worked on, so, we have to walk over (inside) to the adjoining condo to use their elevators. A bit of exercise. We've had speed bumps installed in the underground garage levels, as some people just won't slow down.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> My checkbook balances to the penny.


Wow, that's a big accomplishment, imo!  Could you swing around, by my place, when you leave on vacation, and do mine for me, quickly, please? 
It is only a few thousand miles out of your way.

Hoping your travels go well!


----------



## timoc

Kaila said:


> But how will you know for sure?
> 
> (Loved reading that story!  )


*How will I know for sure?*

Well, Kaila, I'll let you into a secret known only to us men, that when women give their menfolk a tongue lashing they are just showing their love, and, Nora, is forever telling me off, so she must fancy me rotten.


----------



## Don M.

Another day, another "fix".  I noticed the exterior garage door opener wasn't working, a couple of days ago....the "in car" remotes were working properly.  So today, I cleared the memory in the opener, installed new batteries, and reprogrammed it.  It works now.


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> Well, Kaila, I'll let you into a secret


I think that is likely true, _only if she is offering you delicious meals and home-made food, in between those verbal sessions!  _


----------



## jujube

jujube said:


> I think something is broken. Rats!


Yep, as I suspected, there's a fracture.  Not a "displaced fracture" like last time, so it will heal faster.  I'm in a lovely little black orthopedic bootie that's a bitch to waddle around in and I have to tape up my little toe to the next one every day for the next two weeks to stablize the fracture that's in the 5th metatarsel just below the joint. I'm supposed to wear the bootie for eight weeks......no way, Jose!   He's going to look at my hiking boots in two weeks to see if they'll suffice instead of the bootie.  I'm going to North Carolina in three weeks and I had planned to do a lot of hiking.  Maybe I'll just sit and look at a waterfall instead.


----------



## Kaila

Sorry to hear that, @jujube 
Time will move slower, and frustration added.


----------



## hollydolly

Today albeit no sun like yesterday when I couldn't get out, I got going  to do some shopping..and sort out some banking in the bricks & mortar Bank...

There's usually only one cashier and a  queue,  but I was in luck today  not a soul in there , so I was able to do my business without being concerned  I was holding up a queue..

Usually if I got shopping I'll stop for a coffee, but I'd managed to find on street parking, and it's only for an hour lest you face a £70 fine.. and the Parking wardens are constantly around ..so by the time I did my banking, I wanted to go and browse a couple of stores in the mall..
so didn't have time for my Latte.. but I did manage to get 2 nice things from the mall, and in the sale, and still be back with 15 minutes to spare before my parking time was up.. 

From there I drove out of town to the supermarket for the groceries... where it's free to park..( some supermarkets charge  for parking)... and got most of what I needed. No empty shelves this week, but few varieties of anything... Only Back bacon for example.. no streaky ..but I got enough food  to be going on with...


----------



## Sliverfox

Finished the weed whacking,
Came in & took a  nap,, Before lunch!

What  heck,, I can't be "old" can I?


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Finished the weed whacking,
> Came in & took a  nap,, Before lunch!
> 
> What  heck,, I can't be "old" can I?


don't worry I did the same thing this afternoon. I know yours was still morning, but I was so whacked when I got home from shopping because I haven't been out or driven  for a while ..I sat  on the sofa after I'd put everything away ,  and dropped off for an hour around 1.30pm ...


----------



## MickaC

It's been raining all day......muchly needed.
So, i went to my bucket list for indoors.....made good progress.....may have a couple more days for inside.....predicted to be wet for a couple of days yet.

I know what i'm NOT doing.....NOT turning the furnace on in August !!!!!!!!! will find some clothes.


----------



## dobielvr

Delivered the chili beans to grandpa, went for a massage, and then to have my car smogged.

Came home and had an early dinner (since I hadnt eaten all day) of turkey meatloaf, from Trader Joe's and small salad w/frozen peas.  A chocolate bob bon for dessert.


----------



## MickaC

The first thing i did today.......yes i did it......turned the furnace ON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well.. the insulation sheet inside the roof of one part of the barn has fallen almost completely  off onto the tool bench .. It's absolutely pouring of rain, and I'm afraid that things will get damp , although I do have an electric  de-humidifier running in there... but I need to try and stick that back up...somehow

decided to wash all my jackets and Down  Bodywarmers ( Gilets).., that I've not worn since last autumn.. in readiness for this autumn ..... not that they were dirty , but some have been hung in the hallway  all this time and were bound to be a little dusty after a year.. 

Couldn't sleep.. got about 3 hours, didn't get to sleep until about 4am and then up again just after 7.. so now at just past 1.30pm I'm starting to feel a bit weary... especially with the rain pelting down out there.. 

Might make some chicken  recipes later  today to bulk freeze if I get the energy...


----------



## MickaC

Still rainy and cold out, +8.
Will continue on my bucket list.....and do the grocery thing, don't need much......that's what i say now.....see what i come out of the store with.


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> Still rainy and cold out, +8.
> Will continue on my bucket list.....and do the grocery thing, don't need much......that's what i say now.....see what i come out of the store with.


Don't go to the store hungry...you know how that goes.  lol


----------



## RadishRose

Just finished cleaning up the kitchen taking out the trash. I was going to go up the street to Aldi's grocery store just to get some ice cream cones but decided against it. The store will be packed if there is anything left.

My grandson just called and said he went to Walmart to get some snacks. He said the shelves are almost bare. This is due to the hurricane we are going to have here tomorrow. There is a slight chance of tornado.

 We're not on the coast so we don't have to worry about surging water; it's the winds I worry about and loss of power. It's not supposed to be above a cat-1 hurricane which is the lowest.

I don't need the darned ice cream anyway.


----------



## J-Kat

Hot weather is back after a few days of rain and cooler temps.  Need to change the bed sheets today and may bake some cookies.  Then again I may just change the sheets and call it a day.


----------



## feywon

AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE THAT EVEN VAGUELY RESEMBLES 'WORK'.  

With it being my 75th Birthday (which so many are sending birthday wishes that i much appreciate),  only a half dozen daily 'musts', most of which already out of the way.  Only taking daughter to work at 2 pm and picking her up at 9:30pm will interrupt my being online, watching some shows, starting reading the Birthday gift from daughter.  i may go to YouTube Music selections and indulge my once in a Blue Moon bout with nostalgia. Appropriately enough there is an actual 'blue moon' this weekend.


----------



## StarSong

feywon said:


> AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE THAT EVEN VAGUELY RESEMBLES 'WORK'.
> 
> With it being my 75th Birthday (which so many are sending birthday wishes that i much appreciate),  only a half dozen daily 'musts', most of which already out of the way.  Only taking daughter to work at 2 pm and picking her up at 9:30pm will interrupt my being online, watching some shows, starting reading the Birthday gift from daughter.  i may go to YouTube Music selections and indulge my once in a Blue Moon bout with nostalgia. Appropriately enough there is an actual 'blue moon' this weekend.


Happy Birthday, feywon!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Just finished cleaning up the kitchen taking out the trash. I was going to go up the street to Aldi's grocery store just to get some ice cream cones but decided against it. *The store will be packed if there is anything left.
> 
> My grandson just called and said he went to Walmart to get some snacks. He said the shelves are almost bare. This is due to the hurricane we are going to have here tomorrow. There is a slight chance of tornado.*
> 
> We're not on the coast so we don't have to worry about surging water; it's the winds I worry about and loss of power. It's not supposed to be above a cat-1 hurricane which is the lowest.
> 
> I don't need the darned ice cream anyway.


This kind of panic buying always surprises me.  Do people not have enough non-perishables to last them a week (at most)?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> This kind of panic buying always surprises me.  Do people not have enough non-perishables to last them a week (at most)?


I know!


----------



## dobielvr

feywon said:


> AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE THAT EVEN VAGUELY RESEMBLES 'WORK'.
> 
> With it being my 75th Birthday (which so many are sending birthday wishes that i much appreciate),  only a half dozen daily 'musts', most of which already out of the way.  Only taking daughter to work at 2 pm and picking her up at 9:30pm will interrupt my being online, watching some shows, starting reading the Birthday gift from daughter.  i may go to YouTube Music selections and indulge my once in a Blue Moon bout with nostalgia. Appropriately enough there is an actual 'blue moon' this weekend.


Wow...75!  Happy Birthday


----------



## feywon

dobielvr said:


> Wow...75!  Happy Birthday


Thank you! For some reason i tend to be more impacted by the mid-decade birthdays then the zeros when i enter a whole new decade.


----------



## hollydolly

This afternoon, I was clearing out a drawer that doesn't get open from one year to the next except on very occasional winter days. It holds  only my scarves on one side and some Lambswool jumpers.. .. and on the other side some tiny baby clothing which belonged to my Daughter when she was just not even old enough to walk...

I decided to make room in the drawer by donating the jumpers ( they're high neck and I hate high neck sweaters)... and lo and behold under all of those things was something valuable that I thought I'd lost and have been hunting for, for about 2 years  ..  I was very happy to find it.. but why on earth I would have ever put it in that drawer in the first place I'll never know...


----------



## Furryanimal

Went down west to Swansea University to see my rugby team take on the students.Newport won


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> but why on earth I would have ever put it in that drawer in the first place I'll never know...


Sometimes I put things away to keep them safe, especially when going on a vacation.  If I’m rushing, the things get an extra long vacation from me.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Sometimes I put things away to keep them safe, especially when going on a vacation.  If I’m rushing, the things get an extra long vacation from me.


that's me too..if I've hidden it, it's because I've done it in a rush... but with this particular thing it always had it's own home.. so I haven't a clue how it ended up where I found it.. too big to have dropped in there by accident, so I must have had brain fog when I did it


----------



## oldiebutgoody

✔  baked a pumpkin pie

✔  did a little laundry

 plan on watching  the finale of the ISC softball championship & Manny Pacquiao boxing match tonight


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son picked me up and we went to Costco today. I always love shopping there but only go three times a year now. The rest of the time he picks up items for me. When I got home, I had to rotate stock to be able to put things away which involved bending and lifting (some items were a little heavy). So between the walking around Costco and what I did after I got home, I feel I got my exercise in today. Don't feel like doing much else today except catch up with my social networking, clean up my kitchen and watch a little T.V.


----------



## MickaC

dobielvr said:


> Don't go to the store hungry...you know how that goes.  lol


Yes i do......I did very well.....just what was on my list.....that might have been a first....lol.


----------



## Lewkat

I've been busy tracking Hurricane, Henri.


----------



## JustBonee

Lewkat said:


> I've been busy tracking Hurricane, Henri.



Watching  the news tonight,   about the hurricane headed up that  way.   Stay safe.  

From experience down here,   Cat 1  usually brings lots of rain/flooding and if high winds,  power issues and trees coming down..


----------



## J-Kat

feywon said:


> AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE THAT EVEN VAGUELY RESEMBLES 'WORK'.
> 
> With it being my 75th Birthday (which so many are sending birthday wishes that i much appreciate),  only a half dozen daily 'musts', most of which already out of the way.  Only taking daughter to work at 2 pm and picking her up at 9:30pm will interrupt my being online, watching some shows, starting reading the Birthday gift from daughter.  i may go to YouTube Music selections and indulge my once in a Blue Moon bout with nostalgia. Appropriately enough there is an actual 'blue moon' this weekend.


Happy Birthday!  Hope you enjoy this day and many more.  Oh, and eat cake, lots of cake.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well.. the insulation sheet inside the roof of one part of the barn has fallen almost completely  off onto the tool bench .. It's absolutely pouring of rain, and I'm afraid that things will get damp , although I do have an electric  de-humidifier running in there... but I need to try and stick that back up...somehow
> 
> decided to wash all my jackets and Down  Bodywarmers ( Gilets).., that I've not worn since last autumn.. in readiness for this autumn ..... not that they were dirty , but some have been hung in the hallway  all this time and were bound to be a little dusty after a year..
> 
> Couldn't sleep.. got about 3 hours, didn't get to sleep until about 4am and then up again just after 7.. so now at just past 1.30pm I'm starting to feel a bit weary... especially with the rain pelting down out there..
> 
> Might make some chicken  recipes later  today to bulk freeze if I get the energy...


And you have to be careful with 'cooties'.     Deb always succeeds in creeping me up with her stories.


----------



## PamfromTx

Laundry and other housework; and in between that I'm following my husband around our home .... turning off lights.


----------



## StarSong

Going to DD's for a brunch to celebrate her birthday this past week.  When I get home I've got some business boxes to open, inventory, sort and document so they can move on to our next step of embroidery, screen printing or heat pressing.  

After that, you'll find me on the couch enjoying the Little League World Series.


----------



## hollydolly

Computer played up today , needed updating and wouldn't accept my passwords when I tried to get into do the notifications on my Mac.. tried restarting, changing the passwords, and nothing worked,. Eventually I got it to restart, but it's not updated my photos, so all the photos that automatically transfer to my photos on my Mac from my iphone, are , not transferring.. and showing the last pictures having been updated in 2018..nothing of the hundreds after that..  doesn't seem to matter what I do to try and retrieve them, it's not working... 


Just had a small  sunday lunch..Chicken thighs and Asparagus spears...


----------



## dobielvr

Got up and did some watering in the backyard.  It's cooler today, so the water isn't evaporating so quickly.

Came inside and finished cleaning the kitchen...started the dishwasher.  Which I only run may be every couple of weeks.

Had some breakfast...might color my hair later.

TV, computer, napping.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching Giants at Browns on my NFL game pass


----------



## katlupe

Earlier I had my shower, went to Tops and made my breakfast. Now I am cleaning up the kitchen and then going to try to get my feet up. I know I need to stay off them but every time I get comfortable, I think of something I forgot to do.


----------



## oldpanightowl

mildoing: Milling around doing nothing.
​


----------



## Don M.

Today, I'm playing the role of a "Bachelor".  My wife went with the granddaughter, and her two little one's to do some all day shopping.  This is one of their "girls days".  So, I did a couple of quick chores, then watched ball games on TV.  It's kind of nice to have a day to myself, but I sure wouldn't want to be without her forever.


----------



## jujube

Oh, today has been a day and a half.

I've been in the ER since this morning. I'm now waiting for a bed on the Cardiac Ward.

I have met, I swear, every doctor in the place. They walk in, introduce themselves and procede to ask exactly the same questions as the ones before (I'm assuming they do this to justify billing Medicare for "services"). I've been catscanned, Xrayed, sonogrammed, this-and-thatted to within an inch of my life. I don't think they have a machine that hasn't been paraded into my ER room for my viewing pleasure.  I've been stuck multiple times; in fact I have a port for stuff going in and one for blood going out. How's that for efficiency.

People-watching (and people-hearing) in the ER is better than television.  The old guy next door keeps calling for God and his late wife to "come down and take me home". Oh, and he wants a sandwich and a cuppa Joe, too.

There are the screamers, some of which are extremely creative in their obscenities, and the loud moaners, the belligerent, the combative and two who were brought in handcuffed to wheelchairs. There are cops, of course.

There was a lady who was twice removed by the cops, who managed to bypass security, get through the doors and returned for a third try with a large suitcase and a shopping cart. 

The most exciting event though was when the Code Blue crew, all 7 of them, crashed through my door loaded for bear. Apparently, the tech doing the whateverthehecktestitwas had backed her cart into the Code Blue button and set off the fiasco.  She stopped in later and said she would never live it down.  Hey, what about me? I was seconds away from being....uh....revived....needlessly.

So, I've had plenty of time to catch up on messages in between watching elderly men shuffle down the hall, bare hindquarters taking the air, and the rest of the 3-ring circus.

I could close my door, sure. But,what, miss all that fun?


----------



## Jules

OMG, @jujube  Hoping they discover whatever the problem is, fix you and get you home soon!!!

Does seem like you’re getting your entertainment for the day.


----------



## oldpanightowl

jujube said:


> Oh, today has been a day



I hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## katlupe

jujube said:


> Oh, today has been a day and a half.
> 
> I've been in the ER since this morning. I'm now waiting for a bed on the Cardiac Ward.
> 
> I have met, I swear, every doctor in the place. They walk in, introduce themselves and procede to ask exactly the same questions as the ones before (I'm assuming they do this to justify billing Medicare for "services"). I've been catscanned, Xrayed, sonogrammed, this-and-thatted to within an inch of my life. I don't think they have a machine that hasn't been paraded into my ER room for my viewing pleasure.  I've been stuck multiple times; in fact I have a port for stuff going in and one for blood going out. How's that for efficiency.
> 
> People-watching (and people-hearing) in the ER is better than television.  The old guy next door keeps calling for God and his late wife to "come down and take me home". Oh, and he wants a sandwich and a cuppa Joe, too.
> 
> There are the screamers, some of which are extremely creative in their obscenities, and the loud moaners, the belligerent, the combative and two who were brought in handcuffed to wheelchairs. There are cops, of course.
> 
> There was a lady who was twice removed by the cops, who managed to bypass security, get through the doors and returned for a third try with a large suitcase and a shopping cart.
> 
> The most exciting event though was when the Code Blue crew, all 7 of them, crashed through my door loaded for bear. Apparently, the tech doing the whateverthehecktestitwas had backed her cart into the Code Blue button and set off the fiasco.  She stopped in later and said she would never live it down.  Hey, what about me? I was seconds away from being....uh....revived....needlessly.
> 
> So, I've had plenty of time to catch up on messages in between watching elderly men shuffle down the hall, bare hindquarters taking the air, and the rest of the 3-ring circus.
> 
> I could close my door, sure. But,what, miss all that fun?


Sorry you are in the hospital but your observations made me smile this morning. I could almost picture Hawkeye coming in as your doctor! lol I hope you are doing better now.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going to try to do laundry, at least one load. This is one of those chores that keeps coming up. I think I have it all done and there is piled up again. Kind of like dishes. Presently I am having coffee and online.


----------



## hollydolly

So, what's happened @jujube ?  is it a suspected heart attack ?... you've only just returned from your trip, has that exhausted you..or what's happened , any ideas?... I do wish you  well very soon....


----------



## hollydolly

I slept for only 2 hours last night and had horrendous nightmares... so I got up this morning, and did some housework.. not much needed doing, so I cleaned out shelves in the kitchen cupboards.. and in the fridge..

Applied for a passport renewal,mine ran out last week...  and sent off my old one by recorded delivery to have it doctored to become unusable before they send my new one.. ( does the USA & Australia also cut the corners off your old passports)?

I was at the supermarket before 9am this morning, what a revelation.. almost totally empty. That said it is the school holidays... so once the kids are back I'm sure it'll be busy at that time again. Only drawback was that there was only one cashier on for a queue of people .. and as it was Aldi.. there's no self service tills to use.....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Applied for a passport renewal,mine ran out last week...  and sent off my old one by recorded delivery to have it doctored to become unusable before they send my new one.. ( does the USA & Australia also cut the corners off your old passports)?


Yes, here in Canada they cut the top right corner off the old passport.

I hope you can get in a nap this afternoon, Hols.


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> So, what's happened @jujube ?  is it a suspected heart attack ?... you've only just returned from your trip, has that exhausted you..or what's happened , any ideas?... I do wish you  well very soon....


I woke up Sunday with a heartrate of 145 and blood pressure of 204. Went to ER. They admitted me.  Heartrate and BP slowly went down over several hours. Heart enzymes are a little wonky, so I have a nuclear stress test in an hour.  How that turns out determines whether I'll have a heart cath or not. I don't want one.

I did get moved to  nice comfortable warm bed in Clinical Evaluation at 2:00 a.m. so got a couple hours of sleep before the hoopla started back up. It's a lot quieter over here.

I'm hungry. I'm thirsty. Now I can sympathize with the old guy in the ER.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I woke up Sunday with a heartrate of 145 and blood pressure of 204. Went to ER. They admitted me.  Heartrate and BP slowly went down over several hours. Heart enzymes are a little wonky, so I have a nuclear stress test in an hour.  How that turns out determines whether I'll have a heart cath or not. I don't want one.
> 
> I did get moved to  nice comfortable warm bed in Clinical Evaluation at 2:00 a.m. so got a couple hours of sleep before the hoopla started back up. It's a lot quieter over here.
> 
> I'm hungry. I'm thirsty. Now I can sympathize with the old guy in the ER.


Flips sake.. we turn our back on you for one minute.........


----------



## Kaila

@jujube 
We're thinking of you, today.  And hoping for something good for you.
Hang onto that sideways sense of humor of yours, coupled with your keen and detailed observations.  Hospitals are just as strange as you described, in my experiences too.


----------



## Pinky

@jujube 
I hope everything turns out well, whatever the outcome of the evaluation.


----------



## Lizzie00

jujube said:


> I woke up Sunday with a heartrate of 145 and blood pressure of 204. Went to ER. They admitted me.  Heartrate and BP slowly went down over several hours. Heart enzymes are a little wonky, so I have a nuclear stress test in an hour.  How that turns out determines whether I'll have a heart cath or not. I don't want one.
> 
> I did get moved to  nice comfortable warm bed in Clinical Evaluation at 2:00 a.m. so got a couple hours of sleep before the hoopla started back up. It's a lot quieter over here.
> 
> I'm hungry. I'm thirsty. Now I can sympathize with the old guy in the ER.


well if they don’t feed you in a timely manner just give a holler and i’ll head down & sneak in some carryout, i’m just up the road in %e@an#….hang in there & keep us posted…positive thoughts are directed your way


----------



## StarSong

Hope all goes well, @jujube.  As long as you were there, did they recheck your injured toe?


----------



## jujube

Boy, it's been a long time since a handsome young man has said to me, "I'm going to need for you to remove your jeans......"

Thank you, Erik, I know you were only concerned about the metal zipper melting down in the CT machine, but it sure brought back some fond memories to this old hag......


----------



## hollydolly

My Photos from my iphone which would usually transfer straight to 'photos' on my Mac desktop.. are not doing it.. so I've spent quite a time this afternoon trying to get that sorted out. I thought I lost them all.. 31,000.. because they're no longer in the 'photos' album .. eventually I found them all in the Cloud... but it's going to make them more awkward to use until I can get the initial problem fixed ..

.. prepared dinner  and then while my chicken and sprouts were cooking , I took down the curtains from the downstairs windows ,  put them in the washer and washed all the windows inside..... ..I need to go put them all in the dryer shortly..but I'll do that next time I go to get a cuppa tea ..no rush, they'll be dry and ready to hang back up in an hour or 2..., but as it's 8.30pm now I'll hang them in the morning.


----------



## WheatenLover

I went to radiation this morning. Thank goodness no side effects yet.
Came home, ate lunch, and ever since then I've been procrastinating by being on the computer. Now it's too late to make the phone calls I needed to make. I've been putting those calls off for a month now.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm avoiding my husband. 

 He is annoying me because he hit a pole and his car does not look too pretty.  He is avoiding calling the insurance, etc.  He drives me up the wall.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I'm avoiding my husband.
> 
> He is annoying me because he hit a pole and his car does not look too pretty.  He is avoiding calling the insurance, etc.  He drives me up the wall.


that's the problem if you get a slight damage from something.. caught between a rock and a hard place with regard to Insurance... Do you get them to pay up and have your premiums increased next year or do you pay out of pocket for the repair.. it's very annoying and frustrating..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> that's the problem if you get a slight damage from something.. caught between a rock and a hard place with regard to Insurance... Do you get them to pay up and have your premiums increased next year or do you pay out of pocket for the repair.. it's very annoying and frustrating..


I have no clue.


----------



## PamfromTx

I plan on adventuring out after a few weeks of not going out.  Will go to our grocery store to buy items that hubby didn't get and then to Walmart to buy some necessities.  Might whip over to Burlington to see if they have any exciting stuff.


----------



## mike4lorie

Driving up near where we used to live. Visit our daughter, the two grandchildren... Looking forward to seeing the kids...


----------



## hollydolly

Just finished trimming back all the Ivy on the brick shed..roof /front & sides.. sunny and warm, so it's  very hot work and clearing up ... just come in now for a rest to my back and a  get a drink


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up around 6am,didn't hear the birds chirping. My early morning walk at 6:15 was 2 times around community garden circle after I watered the plants/flowers.It was refreshingly cool around 70
My long walk this morning  6 blocks to Canopy of Neighbors office do some filing.The office is only open on Tues&Weds for the time being,.I continue to call members from home Mon mornings
Afterwards,I'll walk to Walgreens which is a block away,need couple items.If its not too humid,I'll walk home
The rest of my day,read NYT,my book sitting with fan in my living room


----------



## Liberty

Repotting a really "blooming" Mandevilla, jumping in the pool to have a cup of midmorning coffee, yes I drink it while paddling around in the pool...and then contemplating fixing hub's favorite spaghetti for dinner.  Living the dream.  Enjoy your day, fellow forumers...summer is almost over.  Sigh.


----------



## MickaC

@jujube  Hope tests are in your favor and you're feeling better soon.
Take care and concentrate on getting back on the mend.


----------



## MickaC

The most exciting part of the day is over.......garbage pickup.
Wet, rainy and cool still. Not really complaining about the rain.....but.....putting a damper on harvest.
Back to the inside bucket list.


----------



## jujube

I got out of the hospital last night.  I guess they had found someone else with a Medicare account that wasn't milked out yet....LOL.  Of course, I still know about as much as I did going in.  You can't get anyone to give you a straight answer in a hospital.....it's always "you'll need to talk to the doctor about that" and then the doctor plays the disappearing act.  Apparently all they found was that my troponin levels were somewhat elevated, which is what it shows after a heart attack, but I didn't seem to have a heart attack.   My heart rate went up for a while last night but settled back down again and blood pressure went up.  I have some follow-up appointments with the cardiology group, so maybe one of these days we'll find out what happened.

Bottom line, I'm still alive and kicking.


----------



## fatboy

was going to mow,but i changed my mind .we have a heat alert today with the meds i take the heat will make me not feel well.so i will find things to do inside in ac.lawn can wait.


----------



## StarSong

Tomorrow morning my 17 year old grand-niece and my cousin's 16 year old granddaughter (boy do those descriptions make me feel old) arrive from the east coast for their  week-long visit.  Today I need to spiff up the house, refresh the guest rooms, and procure food that appeals to teenage girls who eat very differently from DH and my typical patterns.


----------



## hollydolly

...been out again... in the heat, and trimmed all the hedging.. it's only been 3 weeks since I did it last but we've had a lot of unseasonable rain..so it's sprouted fast .  Raked it all up, then mowed the front lawn. Back is killing me now   so I didn't do the back garden , it's not bad anyway..... so it'll have to wait for another day this week..


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I got out of the hospital last night.  I guess they had found someone else with a Medicare account that wasn't milked out yet....LOL.  Of course, I still know about as much as I did going in.  You can't get anyone to give you a straight answer in a hospital.....it's always "you'll need to talk to the doctor about that" and then the doctor plays the disappearing act.  Apparently all they found was that my troponin levels were somewhat elevated, which is what it shows after a heart attack, but I didn't seem to have a heart attack.   My heart rate went up for a while last night but settled back down again and blood pressure went up.  I have some follow-up appointments with the cardiology group, so maybe one of these days we'll find out what happened.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm still alive and kicking.


what are you going to do now tho' Jujube ?.. you've got to find out what caused this , or you might worry yourself _into_ a heart attack


----------



## Sliverfox

My plan to go to Farmer's Market  hasn't  happened ,,,, yet.

Thought  hubby  be  could go along with me,, than we'd try to 'stock up' on some items at  grocery store.

So far  he's  found several  other things to do.


----------



## katlupe

I am working on cleaning the filter for my dustbuster, then doing some vacuuming. That's all so far.


----------



## feywon

jujube said:


> I'm hungry. I'm thirsty. Now I can sympathize with the old guy in the ER.


Also JuJube: 
"Boy, it's been a long time since a handsome young man has said to me, "I'm going to need for you to remove your jeans......"

Thank you, Erik, I know you were only concerned about the metal zipper melting down in the CT machine, but it sure brought back some fond memories to this old hag......"

Keeping your sense of humor is a good sign. It also sometimes motivates a little extra effort on part of medical staff and techs. They get so many complainers (often the ones with least to actually complain about), they appreciate a person in good spirits despite a potentially dangerous condition. 

Hope you'll be better soon!


----------



## feywon

WheatenLover said:


> I went to radiation this morning. Thank goodness no side effects yet.
> Came home, ate lunch, and ever since then I've been procrastinating by being on the computer. Now it's too late to make the phone calls I needed to make. I've been putting those calls off for a month now.


Your top priority is YOUR health.  If there's anyway you can delegate those calls to family member--do it.  Don't know what the calls are about but when i find myself reluctant to make calls (especially business or medical related) i make notes of what i want to say or ask.  Often the calls turn out to go better than i expected.
Hope your treatment continues to go well.


----------



## dobielvr

Up early, watered a little again in the backyard.  Then green tea and computer time.  Had some left over pilaf for breakfast.
Have to tackle coloring my hair for sure today...I'm stalling.

Pedicure, wax my eyebrows.

I'm looking for some houseplants.  I want to add some to my living room and bedroom, but I can't find any.


----------



## Furryanimal

Had to go and buy printer ink when next weeks cricket tickets came out unscannable!
The perils of buying cheaper ink that doesn’t warn you when it’s running low.Asda own brand works fine and doesn’t break the bank.
The printer manufacturers ink is almost as much as the printer cost!


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> I got out of the hospital last night.  I guess they had found someone else with a Medicare account that wasn't milked out yet....LOL.  Of course, I still know about as much as I did going in.  You can't get anyone to give you a straight answer in a hospital.....it's always "you'll need to talk to the doctor about that" and then the doctor plays the disappearing act.  Apparently all they found was that my troponin levels were somewhat elevated, which is what it shows after a heart attack, but I didn't seem to have a heart attack.   My heart rate went up for a while last night but settled back down again and blood pressure went up.  I have some follow-up appointments with the cardiology group, so maybe one of these days we'll find out what happened.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm still alive and kicking.


Please keep us updated Jujube


----------



## RadishRose

Just doing chores here and there. Have a lump of ground beef cooking in the pressure cooker because it was frozen; going to make some chili with black beans.

Will soon be taking my dog out for a walk. 84F and humid!


----------



## Pecos

It is house cleaning day around here and I have a standing weekly date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. Later today I will go pick up the estimate for having my wife's car repaired.

Other than that we will be staying inside since it is another hot and humid day here in South Carolina.


----------



## Sliverfox

Getting ready to cook down onions, clery, tomatoes to make  home made tomato soup.


----------



## jujube

feywon said:


> Keeping your sense of humor is a good sign. It also sometimes motivates a little extra effort on part of medical staff and techs. They get so many complainers (often the ones with least to actually complain about), they appreciate a person in good spirits despite a potentially dangerous condition.
> 
> Hope you'll be better soon!


It's true!  These poor medical people are literally putting their heads in the lion's mouth to take care of us, and it's wrong wrong wrong to make their lives harder.  Everyone at the hospital (except one) was so nice and cheerful. It tells me that the hospital must be taking care of the emotional health of their employees. And even the one crab gave me his lunch instead of making me wait the half hour to get the food people to send me something. This was at his insistance; I was OK to wait......hell,
I could live off my body fat for six months...LOL.

One of the nurses and I got to jawing and had so much fun, we've got a lunch date for next week.  The xray tech says he's coming, too.  Heck, I've been wanting to make some new friends and I never thought to check myself into the hospital to find them.  I had a brand new audience to tell jokes to.. Maybe I'll try the psychiatric ward next.....I'm sure I can find some kindred spirits there.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Just doing chores here and there. Have a lump of ground beef cooking in the pressure cooker because it was frozen; going to make some chili with black beans.
> 
> Will soon be taking my dog out for a walk. 84F and humid!


You inspired me to go make a  chunky veg Cottage pie to freeze into portions for just me...( no chilli, stomach won't allow any spice)

I cooked the beef, then added split peas, onions,  chopped mushrooms, carrots, Butter beans, and sprouts,. Added some beef gravy & red wine stock pot.., and cooked it off for 1/2 an hour . It's now cooling in the pie dish  on the counter..ready to go into the fridge overnight, then I'll top it with Mash in the morning, and bake it in the oven.  It'll make at least 4 good size portions for me to freeze.. ...


----------



## Kaila

Do you top that with _mashed potato, _@hollydolly  ?
I am just curious.
It all sounds good, and scrumptious enough, for someone to make, _with or without any meat._


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Do you top that with _mashed potato, _@hollydolly  ?
> I am just curious.
> It all sounds good, and scrumptious enough, for someone to make, _with or without any meat._


yes 'Mash' is what we call Mashed potato...


----------



## jujube

My mouth is watering just reading that, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

Had my shower  this morning after putting a new deep argan oil conditioner in my hair last night , and my hair which is already quite soft is like baby hair  now... Need to put some body back into it now....

Well so far this morning ( it's almost 1pm here)... I've baked the cottage pie and  sliced it up into portions to freeze..I actually got 6 portions for me out of it.

I've registered with a new private Dentist instead of my NHS dentist... they are so backed up from the effects of the pandemic, they can't do me a new patient exam until the end of November..

Changed the outdoor video  ring doorbell battery..unlike the one on the front door the outdoor one leading to the back needs to have a tiny screw loosened first and then the cover taken off and battery changed. Despite being as careful as I could I dropped the screw, and it's about a 10th of the size of your pinkie nail..I couldn't  find it despite searching even with a torch..so I got a long handled magnet from the barn..and Voila..  in a place I'd already looked several times..


Right now, I'm on hold to the outpatients dept of the hospital , where I see my consultant.. .

They sent me a letter asking me to contact them if I still need my follow up appointment.. I've been on the phone.. 43 minutes..and I'm still only at position 4.... .. this is the state of the NHS at the moment , not enough staff.. not enough Doctors or nurses.. not enough admin...

...so there you are ...and it's still only lunchtime


----------



## MickaC

Another wet, cool day.
So.....back to my inside bucket list.
Waiting for things to dry up out there, so i can mow grass.


----------



## Lee

Raining here too, was supposed to powerwash the house but the rain got me out of that job.....for now.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am back .  Catching up on senior forum.  Unpacking.  And lots to do today.  Had to return early due to a problem with getting our old car paid off.  Husband did not take care of it before we left although I repeatedly asked him to.

Anyway, great trip.  Daughter looks good but still in some pain.  Great granddaughter was a hoot.  My son with DS who said he was fine with us moving to Texas called twice a day to ask when we’d be back.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today I took my walk in our front yard. BUT, yesterday we went to the Municipal park and walked around the soccer fields. Along with getting our exercise and vitamin D from our Sun, we collected 2 dollars worth of aluminum cans, and two half broken lawn chairs. I just fixed the aprox. $60 chair to fit on my old chair. Feels great!


----------



## Sliverfox

Went to hospital to get  blood work done.

Must be changing their system,, was an hour  waiting to   get registered ,,,, geez.

I am not a good  at waiting.

Home  & its too hot  to do much but  complain about  heat .


----------



## katlupe

Keeping cool and my feet up. Later Sonny is taking me to the store.


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again its been a hot/humid day here in WNY temp near 90.We have a heat index warning from 11am-7pm
I went on my early walk this morning around 6:20,once around the garden circle after I watered the flowers/plants in the garden It was 73 already with a slight breeze
I was eating breakfast and coming here as I do every morning,cking my emails.I took my long walk of the day at 8:30,walked 7 blocks to the bank,right next door was local grocery store'Price Right' got a few items,walked home
The rest of my day sitting in the living room with fan on reading NYT,my book doing not much of anything else.As I type this its 88 outside, heat index feels like 93


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> Once again its been a hot/humid day here in WNY temp near 90.We have a heat index warning from 11am-7pm
> I went on my early walk this morning around 6:20,once around the garden circle after I watered the flowers/plants in the garden It was 73 already with a slight breeze
> I was eating breakfast and coming here as I do every morning,cking my emails.I took my long walk of the day at 8:30,walked 7 blocks to the bank,right next door was local grocery store'Price Right' got a few items,walked home
> The rest of my day sitting in the living room with fan on reading NYT,my book doing not much of anything else.As I type this its 88 outside, heat index feels like 93


out of Interest, Sue... how far is 7 Blocks..? we don't measure distance like that here...


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> out of Interest, Sue... how far is 7 Blocks..? we don't measure distance like that here...


Twenty blocks to a mile, but it can vary depending on where you are. So, 7 blocks would roughly be .5 mile.


----------



## Pecos

It is hot and humid here today and to make matters worse, I still have not escaped from Insurance Paperwork Hell regarding getting my wife's car repaired after getting rear ended by a 1938 Studebaker. 

Is there no end to how long they can drag this out? Some parts of the insurance company do not even seem to be aware of other parts that have gotten into the act. This afternoon, I got a text telling me that they had the repair estimate and it then includes a link to some other section who wants me to tell them the name and address of the shop who provided the estimate. Well, duh. And then the link doesn't work anyway.

Do you suppose that they are trying to drive me crazy?


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> out of Interest, Sue... how far is 7 Blocks..? we don't measure distance like that here...


Hi Holly,I'm not 100% sure, I think its almost a mile Sue


----------



## Sliverfox

Had a rough night,,many  trips to the potty.

Maybe try catching up on sleep?


----------



## fmdog44

Appointment at 9:30 for pre-colonoscopy counseling Thursday morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Today thus far , 3pm... I've done nothing,  so a very different day to yesterday...

It's been a dismal overcast day

Taken delivery of some Lichen and moss killer..

Did 15 minutes on my treadmill,  walking at 4.5 mph... so that's about as energetic as I've got today


----------



## katlupe

So far today I have vacuumed the bedroom area, cleaned my bunny's cage, took the garbage out, washed the filter for this vacuum cleaner (did the hand held one the other day), got my mail and now grabbing a bite to eat. Keeping my feet elevated the rest of the day. 

It is 83 degrees presently and it supposed to go up to 87. It felt horrible as soon as I went out the door. It was hotter yesterday but feels the same to me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Did grocery shopping and decided to precook and freeze everything.  Husband was supposed to do this, but he decided to be difficult so I did it.    No big deal.  Beef has really gone up in price.  Was going to get some steaks, mostly for him as I can only eat little pieces.

The rib eye package, normally 35 dollars was 70 dollars, at Costco.  WOW just WOW.  Noticed at Harmons and Smiths beef was expensive so bought pork and frozen fully cooked chicken.  I don’t eat a lot of meat anyway.

Then after cooking stuff, I did dishes.  Told husband I could care less if he stayed in his room the rest of his life.  It would just be less aggravation for me.  But since he didn’t want to do anything, the day trip we planned for Friday was off so he could continue to do nothing.

This did not make him happy.  . Too bad.

Now to vacuum.


----------



## timoc

*Visited an old friend today, and I was amazed at how he and his son had made replicas of the monsters below, for his great-grandsons. The workmanship is superb and the kids can get inside them. They are going to put controls in them next, so that will be intesting, I might ask them to make me one, a red one of course.  *




*And, I've heard this music all day!! *


----------



## Sliverfox

Nap disappeared out of reach .
Cousin gave me a  half  bushel of tomatoes to turn into  tomato juice.

About  half of them are ready to be cooked, with chopped onion & celery, than put through the food mill.


----------



## Colleen

Woke up at 4:14am and tossed and turned for an hour and then got up. Hubby had to be at the Ortho doc's office by 7:30am and we live 20 miles from town so headed out early. He had to get an injection in his left knee and then he had to get his Covid test for his surgery tomorrow on his right knee. Stopped and filled up the truck on the way home. Looked at homes for sale in PA where we want to relocate and then had lunch. Hubby is taking a little snooze and after I'm done on here, I'll be doing some cross stitching and watching Columbo re-runs on TUBI


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> *Visited an old friend today, and I was amazed at how he and his son had made replicas of the monsters below, for his great-grandsons. The workmanship is superb and the kids can get inside them. They are going to put controls in them next, so that will be intesting, I might ask them to make me one, a red one of course. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 180548
> 
> *And, I've heard this music all day!! *


I have some pics of my o/h with the Daleks, K9 and also the Cybermen, when they were filming outside of St Pauls Cathedral some years ago...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> out of Interest, Sue... how far is 7 Blocks..? we don't measure distance like that here...


12 blocks equals 1 mile


----------



## MickaC

Took advantage of the nice day with sun most up of the day.
Cleared away twigs and more twigs off the driveway and lawn.....i hate that tree...a dirty thing....first seeds....then sap....and those twigs....got two 5 gallon pails of twigs......CRAP.

Did something today that i haven't ever done since i moved here.
Mowed the front and back yard today, don't ever do both the same day.
Definitely tired.


----------



## Lee

I was thinking of heading to the thrift store today which is having a half off sale on everything. 

our park is having a park wide yard sale tomorrow and I want to participate but don't have much stuff of my own to sell cause I donated it to the thrift store.

Maybe I can buy some of it back and put it up for sale.

Or maybe I will just wander the park tomorrow and buy some stuff from other people to put out next year.....a win win situation.


----------



## katlupe

Have a doctor's appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Catching up on my tv shows that I missed on vacation


----------



## MickaC

Back to inside bucket list.
Cloudy, +8, forecast for rain, today and the weekend.
That's why i mowed front and back yard yesterday.
Always use the grass bag in the back.....but the grass was so filled with moisture, could use it.
So.....extra work today cleaning grass off of 12 little feet every time they go out for their jobs.
A few things i could get downtown, i may do that.
Pouting......may do that too.....i need sunshine !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

So far today I've not done too much... spoke to my DD first thing before 8am this morning.. before she started work..

Then stripped the bed, and washed the sheets.. ..

...then took out the cooker hood filters and scrubbed them up and replaced them..

..spent some time online searching for some information, and found more than I was expecting.. ... so that was interesting..

Now having a cuppa tea.. ..little bit overcast here with the sun occasionally peeping through...


----------



## Sliverfox

Took Mac  for booster shot.
Next up I have an appointment with the nurse  practitioner at 10:30.

IF she asks me how I feel,,"Isn't that your job to tell me  ?"

^^^^^^^^^How to not to make  friends with health care personal.


----------



## StarSong

I'm hosting a couple of teenaged house guests so life has been fun and interesting.  Went to the beach yesterday to walk around, have lunch and visit ports-of-call shops.  They're making good use of our pool, too.  Great kids - it's very cool to have them here.  

Today a friend in his thirties is coming by to pick up our Shopsmith. Hubby no longer uses it so we'll get some space back in our garage. This friend has a young family and they just bought a house so it'll be put it to good use. 

We love passing along good tools and other quality items to people we care about.


----------



## StarSong

p.s. I should add that DH & my attitudes are that over the years many have been generous with us, so we continue the tradition whenever we get the chance.  Gifting things is so much more satisfying than trying to wring a few bucks from them.  

The SS would easily go for $500-$800 on Craigslist, but the joy of helping our friend and knowing he'll have many bonding moments with his young sons while using the SS to build and fix things is worth _so much more_ than that.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> p.s. I should add that DH & my attitudes are that over the years many have been generous with us, so we continue the tradition whenever we get the chance.  Gifting things is so much more satisfying than trying to wring a few bucks from them.
> 
> The SS would easily go for $500-$800 on Craigslist, but the joy of helping our friend and knowing he'll have many bonding moments with his young sons while using the SS to build and fix things is worth _so much more_ than that.


I'm moving into your neighbourhood....


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I'm moving into your neighbourhood....


He's an old friend whose father got sick and was dead within a week when this kid was in college.  My husband is in many ways a surrogate father to him.  He's very special to us.


----------



## Jules

Tonight is reserved to watch the last two episodes of The Wire.  I’m not expecting any fairy tale endings. 

Today I have to manually wash some hand woven blankets that I ordered many years ago.  It should be warm enough and there’s a slight breeze to help them dry.  Maybe I’ll consider doing them in the washing machine.  I’d hate to wreck them.


----------



## Don M.

We're in our 5th straight day of extreme heat warnings.....should be over 100 again this afternoon.  I went out and did a couple of quick chores this morning, and that's it for today.


----------



## moviequeen1

MickaC said:


> 12 blocks equals 1 mile


what can I say,I'm not good at math. LOL! It takes me 25 min to walk those long blocks


----------



## OneEyedDiva

5 a.m. I took a load of laundry down to the community laundry room. I clean and disinfect the machine I'm going to use and the cart I'm going to use when I take the clothes out, even though I put them in those big plaid plastic bags with handles, which I also had to disinfect this morning because I didn't get it done yesterday. I was able to get the clothes out in time to make my morning prayer (before sunrise). I walked over to the bank to access my safety deposit box, cleared out the unnecessary papers, put in a copy of my new will, got out another pack of checks and reorganized the box. The supermarket is right in the same area so I picked up a few groceries. After having my breakfast I started drying my clothes and have put most of them away. I also handled some financial stuff and continued helping my granddaughter with college business. I had some posts to catch up with on Facebook, so spent a little time there. Now I have to catch up here.


----------



## Irwin

I'm making stew for dinner. My wife and I have both lost quite a bit of weight since I started cooking. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## funsearcher!

Went to the Member Morning at the Gardens here in town-18 acres. From 8-10 AM, it was wonderful to have the early morning stillness and quiet. Then went to the butterfly house and came home for lunch.


----------



## dobielvr

Tried calling someone in Utah this morning to help me make sense of  my retirement ppwk she emailed me.  But, she wasn't available.
Spoke w/my cousin, whom I haven't seen in over a year.  She lives about 40 mins away.  She's 6mos older so we kinda grew up together.

We're laughing because now that we want to get together we have to chk the calendar to make sure we don't have any dr's appts...lol.
We'll be having lunch at my house in a couple of weeks, and I told her I'd buy a box of wine.  Pictures to follow.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Baked sweet potatoes and cubed butternut squash this AM.

Trying to learn a new line dance.  A nice feature of youtube is you can set the speed of the video.... so while I'm trying to figure out new steps, I set it at 0.75 or 0.5 and it's easier to follow.  Then when I get the hang of it, it put it back a tempo.

Also watched some fave dance scenes from movies... The final Paso Doble from "Strictly Ballroom" and the Salsa Club scene from "Dance with Me."  

Now I'm cooling down....


----------



## Jules

Going to force my husband to go shopping for slippers.  You probably gather from the word force that he hates shopping.


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Baked sweet potatoes and cubed butternut squash this AM.
> 
> Trying to learn a new line dance.  A nice feature of youtube is you can set the speed of the video.... so while I'm trying to figure out new steps, I set it at 0.75 or 0.5 and it's easier to follow.  Then when I get the hang of it, it put it back a tempo.
> 
> Also watched some fave dance scenes from movies... The final Paso Doble from "Strictly Ballroom" and the Salsa Club scene from "Dance with Me."
> 
> Now I'm cooling down....


That is so cool Cinnamon...I'm impressed!

@Jules...
It's def time for slippers.  I've had to wear mine a couple of times already.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching Packers at Bills 
listen here
https://wtmj.com/listen-live/


----------



## hollydolly

Gorgeous  sunny Holiday weekend here, the last  Bank holiday weekend until Christmas.. and just days before the kids go back to school...

I went out to lunch in the courtyard of a French restaurant in a  town a couple of hours from here with DD and a couple of friends  . ..we didn't eat French food but we did a have an excellent lunch of a fish platter ( mackerel, Whitebait, Smoked Salmon, Prawns,  red cabbage slaw.. lots of other bits , and crostini s... and alongside that we had Steak, medium- rare on toasted  Ciabatta bread...with a Mustard and red onion chutney dressing.. and the lightest , most delicious home made Chips( fries).. ever ..

..and we all pushed the boat a little further and  had dessert , I had  a slice of choc cake and cream.. DD had treacle toffee pudding, with cream  ..

Then having left the friends we did a little shopping in a sweet little  town I've never been too, and  I bought some  Boho tops in shades of green, a colour I wouldn't usually wear..and they look really pretty... ..then headed back to DD's house nearby..to try them all on...

Last but never least I got to spend the rest of the afternoon and early evening with my beloved Grandfurkids, who were ecstatic to see me.... so it was a glorious day  for everyone...


----------



## MickaC

What i did today........missed posting GOOD MORNING....Sorry......did anybody miss me. 
Reason....
Had a very important call at 6:45 am.
The LOVE of my life.
Sadly, for the last 7 weeks we've had almost no contact due to 0 mobile service....because of the place he's been trucking back and forth to.
On his stop this morning, got lucky with service.
Talked for a couple hours......did my morning chores late.....talked again for an hour.....he had to move on then.....will have another great talk before bedtime when he gets to another good signal.....and hopefully in the early morning again.
In the world today, with all the tech opportunities, signals in some places are lacking.....hard to believe.
After our morning talk, that's it for a while again, hopefully not as long.

Has sold his house in PEI, turns over the keys middle of October, and hoping to start his travels here.....is about 3500 kilometers.

There.....i told it all.


----------



## Jules

A very good day for you, @MickaC.

Took DH slipper shopping.  First two stores had nothing.  When he went to the library, I found a leather belt for him.  He bought it.  Decided to go into a third shoe store even though we don’t care for the grumpy owner.  She was pleasant today and he came home with slippers.  He will go shopping again about this time next year, maybe.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> What i did today........missed posting GOOD MORNING....Sorry......did anybody miss me.
> Reason....
> Had a very important call at 6:45 am.
> The LOVE of my life.
> Sadly, for the last 7 weeks we've had almost no contact due to 0 mobile service....because of the place he's been trucking back and forth to.
> On his stop this morning, got lucky with service.
> Talked for a couple hours......did my morning chores late.....talked again for an hour.....he had to move on then.....will have another great talk before bedtime when he gets to another good signal.....and hopefully in the early morning again.
> In the world today, with all the tech opportunities, signals in some places are lacking.....hard to believe.
> After our morning talk, that's it for a while again, hopefully not as long.
> 
> Has sold his house in PEI, turns over the keys middle of October, and hoping to start his travels here.....is about 3500 kilometers.
> 
> There.....i told it all.


Wow 7 weeks! That's a long time! Starting his travels means what? That he is on his way to you or that he will be there and driving from that location from then on?


----------



## katlupe

Today I have some more laundry to do. Bedding and towels. So has to go in the dryer too. Takes more time. Other than that, nothing planned.


----------



## hollydolly

It's past 1pm here now.. very overcast , different day completely than yesterday.

I've trimmed back the hedging.. and swept up all of that in the back garden  ..that's harder on my back than the hedge trimming tbh..

  Then I washed down the front door and doorstep as I do every week... swept away any cobwebs on the hanging flower basket and porch .. , then cleaned all the paintwork in the  hallway... and put a new vase of flowers on the shelf...

Just had 10 mins on the treadmill at 5 mph.. should do more but after the gardening and cleaning it hurt... so now I'm sitting down for a rest and a hot cuppa tea..


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Wow 7 weeks! That's a long time! Starting his travels means what? That he is on his way to you or that he will be there and driving from that location from then on?


It means he's on his way to me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Usual stuff.  I have to do more walking to hit my goals since I have no yard to care for so it takes more time.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
*What I did today;*


Grocery shopped with my lady
Painted the facia on the garage
Worked on the design of a spice cabinet
Strung up the grape vines (so they'll grow the right way)
Trimmed two plum trees
Other normal stuff

The day went rather quickly

Heck, the weeks are flying by
It's darn near September!


----------



## oldpanightowl

Leisurely awaiting cooler weather so I can resume my normal outdoor activities.


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> ​It's darn near September!


Next week.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Next week.


Day after tomorrow


----------



## Jules

Gary O' said:


> Day after tomorrow


Two days after tomorrow.  We’re both in PDT.  Don’t rush it.


----------



## Gary O'

Jules said:


> Two days after tomorrow. We’re both in PDT. Don’t rush it.


I stay up late...or early

But, yeah, August was/is good


----------



## hollydolly

This morning, I got the extending ladders and climbed into the loft...it's very tight space to get through and the loft is pretty packed out so not much space to stand around, one backward step and you can be head first back down the ladders... 

Anyway I needed some stuff.. and although heavy , and awkward to get down, I managed it without hurting myself... so a bonus for today...


----------



## katlupe

Today I drove to Tops on Jazzy and did some shopping. Came home and got my compression stockings on. My neck cooling tube was delivered today so I got it in the freezer early. I already tried it and it works good and I like it. I

I did a bit of cleaning up in between sitting with my feet up. My doctor did tell me not to stand for periods of time. So I am trying to remember that and keep taking breaks. I am writing a blog post while I clean and now cooking supper. I just had some watermelon and cheese for my breakfast/lunch meal so now fixing hot sausage and Asian salad for supper. I am trying to make an effort to eat earlier and just have yogurt in the evening. 

I still have to clean my bunny boy's cage!


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a 15 dollar lamp from target, works well and provides the light I need.  Bought a food scale, non electric which I prefer, to weight meat and count calories, 10 dollars.  I am trying to burn 2000 calories a day and eat 1500 calories a day since my weight loss has stalled.

So walking walking walking and less eating  therefore less tv watching  is what I am doing today and everyday.  Ordered 3 photo albums from Amazon since I couldn’t find the ones I wanted in the stores-paid for with cash back bonus from Discovercard.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> My neck cooling tube was delivered today so I got it in the freezer early. I already tried it and it works good and I like it.


Wow!  That sounds nice!


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72
We need to figure out a way you can be walking and watching TV, at the same time!
A walking Tv?  A mobile tv on wheels?  

And oh yes, it's also important to _watch where you are going!!!_


----------



## wcwbf

went to w-mart to pick up prescriptions yesterday.  asked if i had gotten seasonal flu and/or shingles shot?  hadn't  gotten shots yet so got both.  felt like crap all last night.  sore arm and closest to a fever that i've been since before covid.  98.6 makes me feel SICK  so 98.2 had me in bed all day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Belt  on the  clothes  dryer broke this  morning.
Ordered a new one,, should be here Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Kaila

@wcwbf 
I hope that passes by quickly, and that you feel much better very soon!


----------



## hollydolly

wcwbf said:


> went to w-mart to pick up prescriptions yesterday.  asked if i had gotten seasonal flu and/or shingles shot?  hadn't  gotten shots yet so got both.  felt like crap all last night.  sore arm and closest to a fever that i've been since before covid.  98.6 makes me feel SICK  so 98.2 had me in bed all day.


you got the flu shot AND the shingles shot at the same time ?...wow!! No wonder you feel awful...you poor thing.. I hope you feel better soon....


----------



## wcwbf

hollydolly said:


> you got the flu shot AND the shingles shot at the same time ?...wow!! No wonder you feel awful...you poor thing.. I hope you feel better soon....


and both shots in same arm.  never got out of pajamas, but feeling better.


----------



## MickaC

Trimed back the squash runners......any squash on the last runners won't mature......not enough time.
Still wanting to move a oak barrel to a different spot.
Doing some measuring for the last raised frame.
Watching the grass grow....will have to mow again.....i HATE mowing grass.....not hard, the front wheels are self driven.....just HATE mowing.
Getting things collected for garbage day, did some sorting last week, added to the garbage.


----------



## MickaC

wcwbf said:


> and both shots in same arm.  never got out of pajamas, but feeling better.


I don't know anything about the vaccines you got.....but why did they allow you to get both at the same time.
Sorry, sounds like you got a big reaction......happy you're recovering.....very scary.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> I don't know anything about the vaccines you got.....but why did they allow you to get both at the same time.
> Sorry, sounds like you got a big reaction......happy you're recovering.....very scary.


I had a bad reaction several years ago when given more than one vaccine at a time.  Never again.  Hope you're back on your feet tomorrow @wcwbf.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> I had a bad reaction several years ago when given more than one vaccine at a time.  Never again.  Hope you're back on your feet tomorrow @wcwbf.


Definitely something to be cautious with.


----------



## katlupe

Having my morning coffee and then will get a shower. Possibly I will get a load of laundry downstairs. Bedding and towels so have to dry in the dryer. Do some vacuuming and then going to clean Rabbit's cage. I am trying to switch to cleaning his cage in the mornings instead of the afternoon. It is a job that makes me hot. I think it is all that bent over business, though I do sit on Jazzy to do it.

Then maybe, not sure yet, Sonny wants to go to the park again. I am thinking if we do that, I can get him to stop at the Farmer's Market and I can use my coupons that I got from the Office of the Aging. And he needed to bring me water because I ran out. I think I am drinking more now.


----------



## Aneeda72

My usual routine as usual


----------



## Ken N Tx

Moving landscape rocks (honey do)and mowing...


----------



## IrisSenior

Humidity is finally lower today and for the next few days so time to turn off the air conditioning; go to the local farmers market held today; go for the usual walk but outside instead of the mall; garden and yard work; maybe some cooking this afternoon; relax in the afternoon with a good book on the deck. So, on the whole, a very good day to look forward to.


----------



## StarSong

It's only 4 AM here but I'm getting ready to head to the airport to drop off my houseguests.  Then have some business things to attend to as well as a small mountain of laundry to start chipping away at.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The dregs of Ida are supposed to pass by today, so it will be a rainy, stay-indoors day...  Fortunately I have a good book, a new show to binge on Amazon, and can food prep as I prepare to head into a six-day work stretch.


----------



## Lee

Finally the heat and humidity went down so I absolutely must get out early and start pulling up sunflowers, hundreds and hundreds of them.

The chipmunks and squirrels take sunflower seeds from under the bird feeders and bury them in the mulched flowerbeds.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a foggy  morning here.
Fits me  to a T.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30, 2 times around garden circle after I watered plants/ flowers in community garden,temp was 63 refreshingly cool
This morning I'm walking  5 blocks to Canopy of Neighbors office where I'll be filing
The rest of my day trying to figure out what to pack,{which I hate doing},leaving  Thurs for family wedding this weekend in Hudson,NY
I may take afternoon walk since it won't be humid any longer, Thank God,temps today near 80


----------



## hollydolly

Another overcast dull day and only 65 f., but it suits me tbh.....been to 2 towns away to do some business, and to pick up some groceries while I was there also.. noticed huge gaps in the shelves of our most major supermarket chain.

Took a big bag of clothing donations to drop of at a Charity shop  and completely forgot it was in the car so I'll have to drop it off another day...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Enjoying watching BBC's "Silk" (2011).  Don't always get what everyone's job is or all the terms in the beehive of an office--uh, chambers-- but it's well acted.  

The only thing that still brings me up short is hearing the word clerk pronounced as "clark"...  I keep waiting for Bob Cratchit to walk in, haha


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Enjoying watching BBC's "Silk" (2011).  Don't always get what everyone's job is or all the terms in the beehive of an office--uh, chambers-- but it's well acted.
> 
> The only thing that still brings me up short is hearing the word clerk pronounced as "clark"...  I keep waiting for Bob Cratchit to walk in, haha


LOL..but it _is_ pronounced Clark


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> LOL..but it _is_ pronounced Clark


on that side of pond, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> on that side of pond, @hollydolly


precisely lol..and in Australia ...and guess who was saying it first .....?...


----------



## Sassycakes

I was having a really good day today. My daughter and granddaughter came for a visit and it was wonderful. Then everything went crazy. My friend sent me a picture that an old boyfriend of mine posted on his page on Facebook. I dated him from when I was 13yrs old to 15yrs old. He said when he posted it that I was his only love. We broke up the day I met my husband. The guy said that I was the only one he had ever loved. I notified Facebook and they removed it. He had no right to post it.


----------



## Aneeda72

After days of trying to figure out how to get my email on my new iphone12, the light bulb finally went on and I got it done .  In the process, I had to change my Google password.    I’ve been unsuccessful in doing this for years and so has my son.  But I presisted.

I actually don’t think I ever assigned a Google password.  I had to press the send it a different way button several times, but I finally got a code I could access on my husband‘s phone.  Got it all done and when I open it on my phone I received a message that a MAC computer has access.  Did I recognize this device?  

Nope.  And it was a guy with a MAC computer that tried to use my Amazon account.  Sooo, I removed the MAC and, yup, reset my Google password, again.  It should all be good.  Then I notice there were 3 computers recognized on my phone.  Hmm, removed all of them.

They were probably all my old computers that I don’t have anymore and an old iPad which I still have but it’s dead.  Anyway, removed them all.

Then I fixed a password which I got a warning on, on my iPad for an old loan access which I couldn’t remove, but it had been “cracked”.  Then I set up Apple Pay so I could have Apple TV after the free period.  I might now be all set, but I really don’t know.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watching a lot of Apple TV, it has a lot of programs I have not seen and that I like.  Took me a while to understand how to use the roku remote with it, but I am getting the hang of it.  Also, in order to get Apple TV I had to set up the internet on the Roku tv.  Took forever as well.

The only thing wrong with Apple TV is it kicks you off and you have to redo your password.  I always use the wrong email address  So hard to remember which to use with which even when you have the stuff written down.

Then I received my photo albums from Amazon.  Our apartment has an Amazon hub.  You sign up for the hub, then when you get a delivery you get a message from Amazon with a code.  You enter the code on the computer on the hub, the door pops open, and there is your package.  Really simple-thank heaven; and no more porch pirates.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am feeling a little better but wishing to wake up to a much cooler day. Sonny is bringing my water today. I am crossing my fingers that he brings the big bottle today since I complained about not having it a few times. He bought me a water dispenser when I first moved here and he was bringing the water in the bottle when I ran out. He fills the bottle at his house and puts in for me. Lately though, it has been empty. I miss it. So handy to have that in the bathroom when you need to brush your teeth or something.

Right now I am cleaning off my table where papers have once again collected. And making a spot in the dresser for all my supplements so they are not out in the open on top of the dresser. Trying to get surfaces cleaned off so I can just dust without having to remove stuff. 

When Sonny comes I will probably go to the store to get some things I am out of.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk at 6:30 was cloudy,temp 62 no humidity.When I returned watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
Today my project is packing my reliable Lands End canvas bag which I've used for yrs.I'm trying to figure out what clothes to take besides the ones I'll be wearing at my nephew's wedding this weekend.I will admit I'm feeling a bit of anxiety,I haven't flown in 2 yrs, wearing a mask on a plane during a pandempic  tomorrow morning will be a whole new experience. I come home Tue afternoon 

 .


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I've done lots of bits and bobs... cleaned the windows in the kitchen, washed the comforters from the beds.....vacc'd  all through downstairs... but most of all I've been trying to get rid of duplicate LIVE photos on my Mac.. I've watched all sorts of Vids on Ytube about  it, but none of them worked .. so I've had to delete a lot manually..extremely tedious, and there's still a load to go..,I've just got to be careful not to delete the photos I want to keep..

My new Passport arrived this morning... Before we joined the EU British passports were Blue .. since we joined in '75 our Passports became Generic red like all other  Western European countries ..now we're out of the EU, my new passport is back to being Blue, but of course much more technologically updated... Cool beans...


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> Today I am feeling a little better but wishing to wake up to a much cooler day. Sonny is bringing my water today. I am crossing my fingers that he brings the big bottle today since I complained about not having it a few times. He bought me a water dispenser when I first moved here and he was bringing the water in the bottle when I ran out. He fills the bottle at his house and puts in for me. Lately though, it has been empty. I miss it. So handy to have that in the bathroom when you need to brush your teeth or something.
> 
> Right now I am cleaning off my table where papers have once again collected. And making a spot in the dresser for all my supplements so they are not out in the open on top of the dresser. Trying to get surfaces cleaned off so I can just dust without having to remove stuff.
> 
> When Sonny comes I will probably go to the store to get some things I am out of.


I am confused, do you have water on your apartment?


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I am confused, do you have water on your apartment?


Yes, my apartment has water but it is city water. I can smell the chlorine in it and I choose to drink spring water if possible. Sonny has water in his house from an underground spring and he brings it to me. When I first moved here, my husband brought the water from the well at our house.


----------



## Lee

Katlupe has water and I do not.....grrrrr

This is the third time this year a water main has broke in our park. The street is flooded at the park entrance and people are flooding into the nearby Superstore to pick up jugs of water so they can cook and flush the toilet. 

I am glad I keep an emergency water stock, I dread what will happen once winter sets in and the ground freezes.

Sheesh, we pay enough in park lot fees, they were supposed to have this work done in the spring.....still waiting.


----------



## timoc

Lee said:


> Katlupe has water and I do not.....grrrrr
> 
> This is the third time this year a water main has broke in our park. The street is flooded at the park entrance and people are flooding into the nearby Superstore to pick up jugs of water so they can cook and flush the toilet.
> 
> I am glad I keep an emergency water stock, I dread what will happen once winter sets in and the ground freezes.
> 
> Sheesh, we pay enough in park lot fees, they were supposed to have this work done in the spring.....still waiting.


Never mind, Lee, this is for you.


----------



## Llynn

visiting the doc who did my hip replacement. This is my one year checkup.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well, I've done lots of bits and bobs... cleaned the windows in the kitchen, washed the comforters from the beds.....vacc'd  all through downstairs... but most of all I've been trying to get rid of duplicate LIVE photos on my Mac.. I've watched all sorts of Vids on Ytube about  it, but none of them worked .. so I've had to delete a lot manually..extremely tedious, and there's still a load to go..,I've just got to be careful not to delete the photos I want to keep..
> 
> My new Passport arrived this morning... Before we joined the EU British passports were Blue .. since we joined in '75 our Passports became Generic red like all other  Western European countries ..now we're out of the EU, my new passport is back to being Blue, but of course much more technologically updated... Cool beans...


That sure arrived quickly, didn't it?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> That sure arrived quickly, didn't it?


yes , about a week, they usually take less than 3 weeks in normal times, but I suspect the Passport office isn't too busy at the moment due to the restrictions on travel


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter hired a maid to come tomorrow at noon. My dog and I will be here. My daughter already warned me not to clean up anything before the maid comes because she is paying the maid a lot of money. I can't do much since I have cancer, but I can do some stuff, I hope.

Obviously my daughter doesn't realize that one has to clean the surfaces so the maid can clean the floors, etc. I am not letting the maid in my bedroom. That is my private space.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Changing the oil on the riding mower and continue mowing..Gots about 2 1/2 acres left to do!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well...I had a very odd experience.. A large brown envelope with enclosed documents was sent to me from a Government office ( expected)...  what I wasn't expecting was along with my docs inside the envelope was a Post office Receipt from another county  for £60.50.. dated ..December  *2003   ??





*


----------



## Pappy

I have an appointment with the VA for pain management for my arthritis. I have no idea what it is because it’s the first time I’ve used them. Will keep you posted with results.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:30,was refreshingly cool 57
I'm  finished packing,its going to be a perfect day to fly to NYC,my flight leaves at 11
My close friend,Marcia is taking me to the airport
I'm looking forward to seeing my brother&family for the 1st time in 2 yrs.My sister,Mary who lives 'across the pond' can't come because of her recent surgery.We'll be sending her pictures from the wedding
I return Tues afternoon


----------



## Sliverfox

Have a fun time, Moviequeen1.

Waiting  to get my clothes dryer's belt  put back on.
Once  that's done I'll finish the laundry that didn't get done Monday.


----------



## MickaC

Other than the usual morning chores......will either move landscape stones or mow the front yard.....but clouds are looking heavy out there.
May not get either done.
Mowed the backyard yesterday.
I see the mower housing needs the grass that hardens cleaned out...if it rains, good job to do.


----------



## katlupe

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early walk around 6:30,was refreshingly cool 57
> I'm  finished packing,its going to be a perfect day to fly to NYC,my flight leaves at 11
> My close friend,Marcia is taking me to the airport
> I'm looking forward to seeing my brother&family for the 1st time in 2 yrs.My sister,Mary who lives 'across the pond' can't come because of her recent surgery.We'll be sending her pictures from the wedding
> I return Tues afternoon


Have a good time!


----------



## katlupe

Today I am writing out my budget sheets for the month. One for my son's money and one for me. I have one package of chicken to vacuum pack. Then doing  a load of laundry. I hadn't done it yet, because of having to stay cool and keeping my feet up. They are better due to the compression stockings but I need to elevate them for half an hour several times through out the day. Have not heard from my doctor's office yet about the appointment to the lymphmatic clinic yet so I think I will call them to remind them.


----------



## fatboy

opening all my windows.no ac! cool today .


----------



## Aneeda72

*Worried about @debodun cause of the flooding in NY, hope she is ok.*


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early walk around 6:30,was refreshingly cool 57
> I'm  finished packing,its going to be a perfect day to fly to NYC,my flight leaves at 11
> My close friend,Marcia is taking me to the airport
> I'm looking forward to seeing my brother&family for the 1st time in 2 yrs.My sister,Mary who lives 'across the pond' can't come because of her recent surgery.We'll be sending her pictures from the wedding
> I return Tues afternoon


Have a fantastic time, and really enjoy your trip... see you when you get back....


----------



## debodun

I took the wall clock to Waterford Clock (24 mile round trip). Estimate for repairs - $350. The proprietor suggested a new battery operated movement. He said it would look the same, but the pendulum would be stationary. That wouldn't be as charming as a wind-up one. I have brought clocks to them several times and it's always the same story - put a battery movement in it. Are they too lazy to repair a wind up movement?


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had my  first Pfizer Jab... after holding out for 18 months I've decided I really need to get it done , if I've to not catch C-19 again... so I did ..

Then I drove to the next town and dropped off a bag of clothing.. some still with tags on.. the ladies who opened the bag to sort it at the donation counter  were ''ooohing and aaahing'', and one said..''that's mine'' as she put something aside for herself 

Then I did some hardware shopping.. got some new Hardback diaries.. with my Initial in gold lettering..oooh how cute..lol.....

Bought a new Jug  Kettle in Scarlet Red 

I bought some ornamental stuff for the top of  desk drawers in my office room, flowers, .. and a new lamp.. which I think looks cute..

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and some new  sheets in Navy blue and Pale blue...  for the bed in  the spare room......and some things for my DD.. which will be a surprise for her..

I even stopped at a drive thu for KFC... the particular  KFC in that town, really does delicious chicken, so I pushed the boat out, had 2 drumsticks and a coke.....I think I deserved a little treat  after my Jab, and donating so much of my clothing to Cancer Research ...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy to hear that you got the jab @hollydolly. Smart move! *


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I took the wall clock to Waterford Clock (24 mile round trip). Estimate for repairs - $350. The proprietor suggested a new battery operated movement. He said it would look the same, but the pendulum would be stationary. That wouldn't be as charming as a wind-up one. I have brought clocks to them several times and it's always the same story - put a battery movement in it. Are they too lazy to repair a wind up movement?
> 
> View attachment 181669


Glad you are ok was worried about you being in the flooding


----------



## Sassycakes

I just woke up from a nap. I didn't get any sleep last night because a Tornado hit my area. Thankfully no damage was done. It also hit the area where my daughter lives and where my sister and her children live. Luckily we all did ok except one of her daughters had a tree fall on her garage.
Material things don't mean anything it's the people that matter.


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *Happy to hear that you got the jab @hollydolly. Smart move! *


yes I think so.. I did have a certain immunity for a while having had C-19 in 2020... but now I want to be able to get out and about, and maybe do some voluntary work, so I felt I need to get the vaccinations as much to protect other people as myself... ..and I really don't want to get the Delta Variant, I might not survive it this time


----------



## hawkdon

Todaay I will be feeling sorry for myself as I'm in a lot
of pain, I want to go back to age 52 instead of 82...seems 
like that was a good age for me.....my right knee sort of
took a dump about 3am today woke me with terrible pain, 
some swelling on inside of knee, used heat/ then ice...have taken pain pill...tried to lay back down, no joy, so excuse me while I cuss, cry, and groan and moan......


----------



## Pappy

Today, college football really gets underway. Need you ask what I’m doing today?
May go to our local flea market this morning though.


----------



## funsearcher!

Finishing my salad and dessert for my family reunion. Will be seeing extended family from several states.


----------



## Pinky

Daughter  is coming over to give me a hair treatment. We will probably order in sushi. I'll be getting the teriyaki


----------



## katlupe

I am making hard boiled eggs in the IP right now. Then processing a package of chicken thighs. 4 get vacuumed packed and into the freezer and the other 4 are marinating in chicken Spiedie marinade to cook for supper tonight and tomorrow. Taking a ride to the dumpster and might check out the park for a bit. This afternoon I will try to get some laundry done, depends on how many others are using the laundry room. I can always do it later in the afternoon. I like it when nobody else is there.


----------



## debodun

Having a moving sale - slow start - but between 11 and 11:45am, several people stopped. Some even made purchases.


----------



## Lawrence

Will be helping cutting and stacking firewood. Getting ready for winter my wife likes burning firewood in the fireplace on those cold winter days. Our youngest son is coming over to cut it for us.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Todaay I will be feeling sorry for myself as I'm in a lot
> of pain, I want to go back to age 52 instead of 82...seems
> like that was a good age for me.....my right knee sort of
> took a dump about 3am today woke me with terrible pain,
> some swelling on inside of knee, used heat/ then ice...have taken pain pill...tried to lay back down, no joy, so excuse me while I cuss, cry, and groan and moan......


awww @hawkdon, so sorry you're in such pain, it's got to be very depressing for you.  I hope you've managed somehow to get a little relief from it...


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's been grim and grey outdoors, and even slightly chilly. We've had a rubbish August... but tomorrow it's supposed to start getting hotter again..

I had the Vaccination on Thursday, and yesterday and most of today I felt really quite under the weather.. flu-like symptoms.. etc.. so not been up to doing anything anyway .. just starting to feel a little better now after an afternoon's sleep..


----------



## Sliverfox

Decided to  weed whack &  spread some  wood  chips around the lilies.

Weeds have whacked.
Hubby  bought me over 2 backhoe  buckets of  wood chips.
Some of  them landed on  the day lilies.
Now  to rake  the chips  around  the flowers.

Not a fan of working in the direct sun light.


----------



## Aneeda72

We went out to lunch and now I have to walk twice as much to burn the Olive Garden off my hips.  They should have named it Pasta Garden


----------



## hawkdon

Have not managed a nap at all today, too much pain I reckon..this is not fun day...dunno what I'll do about it...course holiday wkend not a hell of lot I can do...just keep on moaning, groaning and cussing!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

I moved the 1/2 yard of landscape stones from the front to my garden area in the back. Tired now.
I'm done with stones for the added areas i did this year.
Now, i just need some to put in the bottom of the water troughs, probably 1/3 the way up.....i'll order 1/2 yard, and see how far they go.
Don't want any left over.....because i have them dumped on the driveway.....don't want to shovel snow around any.


----------



## MickaC

I'm going to be dragging my butt today.......probably all day.......why ???????......because of an OVERDOSE of CHOCOLATE.
Why do i do that.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's a glorious sunny day today, but my gardens don't need tending, which is what I would usually do on a sunny day if I'm at home alone... so instead I've been painting, the interior window sills downstairs. 

I noticed they'd started to get a little marked with objects that had been put on them , so I sanded them down the other day.. along with the Bannisters on the stairs.. and I've given them 2 coats of paint today...

Cleaned the bird feeders out in between waiting for paint to dry..and refilled them with seed and mealworm... 

On here now with one eye watching the  Dutch F1 Grand prix Racing ...hoping for a win for  the Dutch driver Verstappen  against Lewis  Hamilton


----------



## Sliverfox

Probably get the wood chips off the  plants  that got covered yesterday.

Need more  wood  chips to get to iris bed.

Don't know when  tree service will drop off more  wood chips.

Its rained  over night ,perhaps I can move  some plants today?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> On here now with one eye watching the Dutch F1 Grand prix Racing ...hoping for a win for the Dutch driver Verstappen against Lewis Hamilton


No love for the British driver?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> No love for the British driver?


he's a local lad believe it or not, comes from the wrong side of the tracks in a town  about 10 or 15  miles away... and we were always rooting for him  at the start and throughout his career and rise  to the top !!..but sadly since he's become extremely famous, and the worlds' numero Uno F1Driver  over and over again, ... as often happens .... he's not the nice guy he once was... so enough said...

ETA...he came second... and  the local lad Verstappen won, the Dutch fans are over the moon... but of course it's not all over yet.. there's still  several races to go next week etc, and it all goes on points at the ned of the season


----------



## Knight

Today is a busy one prepping future meals.

Cutting 11 lb. pork loin in half. One half to smoke for sugar cured hickory ham. The other half for roast pork for Cubano sandwiches. They take different brines that I let marinade for a day. Ham brine pretty basic. Prague #1, water & some dark brown sugar. For the roast I make my own combination of orange juice, rum & spices. Tomorrow I'll smoke the ham & roast the portion for the Cubano sandwiches. My wife will be making cream of cauliflower/parmesan soup to go with the sandwiches. 
Tomorrow another busy day smoking the ham & roasting. While those are in process, baking peach cobbler & peach muffins. 

Freezing that batch of food in portions makes future meals a breeze. And fills up days doing something constructive.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning all......what ever I do it is going to be done slowly....Knee is about 85 % better today....so walking very slow, even to clean up 3 cat barf's....yes he's old as I am I guess...so got to do it....about to go start on bacon n eggs....while I was laying down yesterday I liften my right leg to try and stretch it some, and suddenly my "knee" seem to move under the skin all by itself!!!! ah well, cain't do nothin about nothin....have a good day all !!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like rain is canceling my landscape plans.

May can tomatoes this afternoon.

Or  take a nap.


----------



## feywon

As little as possible.  Must do chores done already.  It's a habit from single Mom days;  Saturday was for big grocery trips, laundry and cleaning (retired now i can get a lot of that done spaced out over week--which i need to do  due to not have as good a 'recovery time' from exertions), Sunday was for quiet time--reading, watching movies, spending more time with the kids, tho we talked some every night, watched shows together--often talking about them. 


i'm thinking  when i get off my desktop computer i may not do as much, if anything on Social Media today as usual.  Sometimes you need at least a short  break.


----------



## MickaC

This might seem like a measly accomplishment.
I finally got the drain plug out on the metal troughs i got.
It needed two 1 1/2" wrenches.....went to the stores on a hunt for them......$56.00 to use once.....nope.
Tried to thick of who would have some.......farmers would.....mechanics would......scratched that plan.
Bought a small saw, can cut metal, plastic, etc. 
Worked great.....sawed the plastic nut on the inside to split it.....took out the whole fitting, not just the drain plug.

 What i should have done......was have them removed at the store before they were delivered.
But
Doing things the hard way seems what i end up doing.


----------



## Jules

Good work putting your thinking cap on, @MickaC.


----------



## Llynn

One of my Grandsons brought his new girlfriend to meet me today. I did my best, but couldn't get her to run down the driveway screaming.  Either I am losing my touch or girlfriends are made of sterner stuff these days.


----------



## horseless carriage

What am I doing today? Off to work of course. See you later.


----------



## hawkdon

looks like I'm spending the day with ice pak and hot pad...damn knee went to hell overnite...was feeling good all day, then went to bed at 10pm, woke at 5am and boy it was back full force....
dunno what I'll do about the damn knee, swollen moderately, but the pain is a b***c.....oh well....have to have something to complain about...have a good day if you can.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like a rainy day.
Do some  laundry,,probably can  some tomatoes.

Chicken & biscuits  for lunch.


----------



## katlupe

Just finished writing out my budget sheets for this month. Usually do it before the month starts. 
Going out to the dumpster and after that working on household chores. Nothing too interesting that I can think of.


----------



## MickaC

hawkdon said:


> looks like I'm spending the day with ice pak and hot pad...damn knee went to hell overnite...was feeling good all day, then went to bed at 10pm, woke at 5am and boy it was back full force....
> dunno what I'll do about the damn knee, swollen moderately, but the pain is a b***c.....oh well....have to have something to complain about...have a good day if you can.....


Sounds like you may need a knee replacement.
Sorry you're suffering with so much pain.


----------



## Shero

Today we chose furniture for our new house. Well I chose and my husband assisted by saying yep, good, nice, ok. Not very helpful!


----------



## MickaC

Shero said:


> Today we chose furniture for our new house. Well I chose and my husband assisted by saying yep, good, nice, ok. Not very helpful!


Have a great day shopping.
ENJOY your new house.


----------



## Oldntired

I need to finish painting the spare bedroom. I‘ve made it around to the headboard wall, so need to take everything off the bed and move it away from the wall.

Also need to continue gathering things for the Goodwill box and put it in my car so I can drop off the next time I’m in the vicinity. I take a few boxes every couple of weeks.


----------



## fatboy

had some rain,need to mow again,time to turn the compost pile.need to make more charcoal for homemade forge.planing to melt cans to make ingots to give to local animal shelter so they can get money off of alluminum.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual but I am trying to increase my walking time from half a hour to an hour at a time.  So far I can only do 45 minutes , then my legs just say no.  Hopefully by the end of the month I can walk a straight one hour which, at my walking rate, would be two miles.  Currently I walk 1.7 miles.

The longer I can walk, the faster I can get all my walking done.  Haven’t lost any weight but I am building up the muscles in my legs so I suppose that good.  In October, I start trying to walk up stairs.  The right leg is still too weak for this, taking so much longer for the stupid hip to heal.


----------



## Jules

Friends are coming over for lunch.  Realized I need to dust first.  Waiting for DH to get up before I start rattling around.


----------



## Don M.

I've been "binge" watching the season 1-3 reruns of the Yellowstone series....glued to the TV Sat/Sun, and in a few minutes, most of today.  Labor Day and Memorial Day weekends we stay home and let the "weekenders" fight the traffic.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday......mowed the front yard......did some garden cleanup, ready for garbage pick up.
Checking the butternut squash every 30 minutes to see how much they're growing......
Today.....garbage pickup.....usual mornings chores.....need to do some errands.....what else ?????????
Checking the squash.


----------



## hawkdon

Oh the usual, sitting here in mucho pain, pondering on what to do about the damn knee issue....and now the cat is acting sick
lately....this family is gone to hell...........


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Yesterday......mowed the front yard......did some garden cleanup, ready for garbage pick up.
> Checking the butternut squash every 30 minutes to see how much they're growing......
> Today.....garbage pickup.....usual mornings chores.....need to do some errands.....what else ?????????
> Checking the squash.


Are you checking the squash for little baby bugs?


----------



## PamfromTx

I almost circled part of the Rio Grande Valley in about an hour.  Finally home.  Ran errands that I've been putting off.  Last time I sent hubby on an errand, he bought me a huge supply of peanut butter crackers.  I don't need 32 of those things.  

And I think I am losing my hearing as I couldn't understand what people were telling me.  I kept saying, "excuse me?"     OMG, that's all I needed.

I am sleepy, had a restless night.


----------



## Sliverfox

Yesterday got nine  pints of Tomato juice made,,,,yaaa.

Was up early & got  my computer sites  all read.
Cool with a breeze,, got the weed  whacker, going got  half of what I think 'needs ' done.

Taking a break, watching Mac  destroy his  rubber pig.

Left overs for lunch.

Should work  around  flower beds this afternoon,,, IF    the spirit moves me.


----------



## fatboy

took my trash bin out to the road .going to library later.then i will read while sitting on the deck.a little breezy but nice out.my cat was mad at me yesterday,i had to put flea medicine on him which he hates. he forgives me he was laying on my chest this morning purring away.!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you checking the squash for little baby bugs?


No....i go with a tape measure and measure the squash every 30 minutes to see how much they're growing.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a gloriously hot Sunny day here today... I drove north for an hour to do some business, met with some lovely people while I was out .. and it was a gloriously lovely drive, ....there and back ...did some grocery shopping in a Supermarket I'd not been in before on my return journey... altho' well stocked the shelves are still showing a huge lack of Variety


----------



## RobinWren

Marie5656 said:


> 9 AM Saturday. A cool day with threat of rain.  Just started my first of several loads of laundry. Going to sort through my many, many books to see if there are any I am willing to part with before my move.  I have loads of books. WOW>


Our last move I got rid of 20 boxes of books. Now if I pick up paperbacks once read over to the thrift store. I still have quite a few but never would have been able to house the rest in this house.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> Just finished writing out my budget sheets for this month. Usually do it before the month starts.
> Going out to the dumpster


You usually write them out, and then go out to deposit them into the dumpster?


----------



## debodun

Instead of moving, I spent some time in the attic. I found the doors to the bookcase on my roll-top desk. All my receipts and tax returns back to the late 1990s (don't know what to do with those). Christmas decorations, boxes of miscellaneous things and hundreds of empty boxes. Will probably need to get in a clean-out service for this as well as the garage.

Speaking of the garage, I was getting my trash bin out when I saw a man walking a dog coming towards my direction. He stopped next door and the dog dumped a load on my neighbors lawn. The man looked up and saw me looking. He had the chutzpah to say, "Do you have plastic bag I could use?" I lit into him saying, "You know that dog is going to do that and you don't have a bag?" He replied, "This isn't my dog. It's my daughters and I'm walking it for her." 

I lost the connection there. What difference whose dog it is? The law here is that pet owners have to pick up and dispose of pet waste. I suppose if I did give him a bag, he would have put it in my trash bin. I am wondering how involved I should get by telling my neighbor what happened. I can't prove anything excpet a description of the man and dog.


----------



## dobielvr

hawkdon said:


> Oh the usual, sitting here in mucho pain, pondering on what to do about the damn knee issue....and now the cat is acting sick
> lately....this family is gone to hell...........


What about some Voltarin cream?  I believe it's an arthritis cream.

Or Ben Gay.  That really helps w/pain.  I've used it a time or two on my neck, and it helps calm things down so you can sleep.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Instead of moving, I spent some time in the attic. I found the doors to the bookcase on my roll-top desk. All my receipts and tax returns back to the late 1990s (don't know what to do with those). Christmas decorations, boxes of miscellaneous things and hundreds of empty boxes. Will probably need to get in a clean-out service for this as well as the garage.
> 
> Speaking of the garage, I was getting my trash bin out when I saw a man walking a dog coming towards my direction. He stopped next door and the dog dumped a load on my neighbors lawn. The man looked up and saw me looking. He had the chutzpah to say, "Do you have plastic bag I could use?" I lit into him saying, "You know that dog is going to do that and you don't have a bag?" He replied, "This isn't my dog. It's my daughters and I'm walking it for her."
> 
> I lost the connection there. What difference whose dog it is? The law here is that pet owners have to pick up and dispose of pet waste. I suppose if I did give him a bag, he would have put it in my trash bin. I am wondering how involved I should get by telling my neighbor what happened. I can't prove anything excpet a description of the man and dog.


@debodun 
One would think this man's daughter would have supplied him with poop bags. Hopefully, _she_ abides by the the "stoop 'n scoop" bylaw.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> What about some Voltarin cream?  I believe it's an arthritis cream.
> 
> Or Ben Gay.  That really helps w/pain.  I've used it a time or two on my neck, and it helps calm things down so you can sleep.


I use voltatin cream every day on my knees.  You can buy it at Costco


----------



## Marie5656

dobielvr said:


> What about some Voltarin cream?  I believe it's an arthritis cream.
> 
> Or Ben Gay.  That really helps w/pain.  I've used it a time or two on my neck, and it helps calm things down so you can sleep.


Oh yes, Voltarin is quite good. I use it after a friend suggested it for my knees


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Instead of moving, I spent some time in the attic. I found the doors to the bookcase on my roll-top desk. All my receipts and tax returns back to the late 1990s (don't know what to do with those). Christmas decorations, boxes of miscellaneous things and hundreds of empty boxes. Will probably need to get in a clean-out service for this as well as the garage.
> 
> Speaking of the garage, I was getting my trash bin out when I saw a man walking a dog coming towards my direction. He stopped next door and the dog dumped a load on my neighbors lawn. The man looked up and saw me looking. He had the chutzpah to say, "Do you have plastic bag I could use?" I lit into him saying, "You know that dog is going to do that and you don't have a bag?" He replied, "This isn't my dog. It's my daughters and I'm walking it for her."
> 
> I lost the connection there. What difference whose dog it is? The law here is that pet owners have to pick up and dispose of pet waste. I suppose if I did give him a bag, he would have put it in my trash bin. I am wondering how involved I should get by telling my neighbor what happened. I can't prove anything excpet a description of the man and dog.


So you didn’t give him a bag?


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> @debodun
> One would think this man's daughter would have supplied him with poop bags. Hopefully, _she_ abides by the the "stoop 'n scoop" bylaw.


If he was that irresponsible, he is also probably a big liar and was just giving me a line to justify the situation.


----------



## debodun

Aneeda72 said:


> So you didn’t give him a bag?


I didn't have one handy - I was in the GARAGE. Besides that is his responsibility.


----------



## dobielvr

Paying bills.  Finish all my retirement ppwk.  Have to turn in my badge Friday.

Watered this morning.  Bought a couple of gardenia shrubs, making sure I put them in the right spot, so as not to kill them.  I have a few bags of soil I want to spread around my magnolia trees where the roots are showing.

I'm ready for a nap!, but I want to get this done before it gets too hot.
I also bought some zinnias that I have to find a place for.  My soil is so hard, it's hard to plant anything in the ground.

Off I go.....


----------



## dobielvr

Marie5656 said:


> Oh yes, Voltarin is quite good. I use it after a friend suggested it for my knees


Oh, that's good to know.  I've been wanting to pick some up just to have on hand.  Ben Gays medicine smell gets all over everything!


----------



## hollydolly

We call it voltarol cream here...  just be aware that it contains Diclofenic...not everybody can tolerate that so just check first...

I don't find Voltarol cream any use at all on my arthritic joints...unfortunately


----------



## moviequeen1

I came back this afternoon around 3:30,a bit tired from the world wind weekend,highlight was being with my brother,sister in law&family,family friends I hadn't seen in 2 yrs or longer
My nephew,Jay got married on a beautiful/warm afternoon in Hudson,NY{near the Catskills} it was outside by the river bank.His bride,Francesca wore absolutely beautiful white gown.The reception was held across the way in a restored warehouse as events space.The band was terrific,but a tad loud.I haven't danced in many years,I wasn't sure if my right knee{ had surgery on it in 2004} would hold up.I took an Aleve before I went to bed,was fine the next day
The weather on Sun was overcast/light rain for the food truck buffett, which was held under a tent,then we drove back to my brother's townhouse in Greenwich,Conn,with my youngest nephew,Peter.Yesterday we all just did much of nothing,recouperating from the festivites
I'm glad I went,had a wonderful time but there's no place like home.It will take me a couple of days to get back into my routine Sue


----------



## Kaila

@moviequeen1
Welcome home, Sue, and welcome back to us, as well.  I am very glad you were able to be there, with your family , and for the special events, and it's nice to read your account of your trip, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Pleased to hear you had a wonderful few days with the family and celebrations, Sue... hopefully it'll put an extra spring in your step once the exhaustion of it all has worn off..


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I didn't have one handy - I was in the GARAGE. Besides that is his responsibility.


Well, when I had a garage I had bags in the garage and giving someone a bag for their dogs poop or anything else is a kindness not a responsibility.  . I just met a lady while I was walking and when my new fitbit comes I am going to GIVE her my old Fitbit which works fine.  Cause she would like a Fitbit and I don’t need two.

That is actually what a lot of people do, they GIVE instead of charge.  I was once at a doctors office and saw a woman who needed a walker more than I needed my walker and I gave her my walker-caused she NEEDED it.  Then I had my husband get my cane out of the car.  Then we went and bought me a new walker caused I need a walker but I don't NEED a walker.

Neither of these issues or people were my responsibility, but doing someone a kindness does not hurt most people.  Just saying.


----------



## funsearcher!

Here I am, sitting in the airport with my N95 mask, waiting for my delayed flight. Have been here 3.5 hours already and I am 6 hours from being home. This is difficult.


----------



## Aneeda72

I met this really nice younger woman on one of my walks today.  She walks as well.  We talked for a while, I had her in, and I think we will be great friends.  She said she gets so lonely she sit in her apartment and cries.  

Can’t have that, can we?  She is 45 and just had back surgery, still wearing the brace, and neck surgery.  Her three daughters live with her and life is a challenge right now.  We can be walking buddies . Told her don’t sit at home and cry, come on over. Cause, it’s not like I am doing anything


----------



## horseless carriage

Buddy Holly was born Charles Hardin Holley on September 7, 1936, in Lubbock, Texas.
Today, on my wonderful Wurlitzer juke box, Buddy Holly has had many plays and replays. 
His was the first celebrity death that really moved me.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> You usually write them out, and then go out to deposit them into the dumpster?


Miss smarty pants! lol


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> We call it voltarol cream here...  just be aware that it contains Diclofenic...not everybody can tolerate that so just check first...
> 
> I don't find Voltarol cream any use at all on my arthritic joints...unfortunately


My doctor had prescribed it for me before it was available over the counter. It didn't do a thing for me either.


----------



## jujube

10 hour drive to North Carolina today. We took the scenic route instead of the usual highway-all-the-way.  

Now we're in the glorious mountains but the view out the window is mostly of a wall about 10 feet away. It's also the smallest hotel room I've ever seen.  No wonder the name is Microtel, with emphasis on micro. Only here for one night, though, then on to what I hope is a bigger room in the next town. At least it won't be a Microtel....


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> Miss smarty pants! lol


But didn't you feel special and missed, when you came back, and found the post, for and about _you? _


----------



## WheatenLover

Radiation therapy. Talked to oncologist. Found out that 2 major hospitals in this small town do not require their workers to be vaccinated for Covid. 

Aidan went to vet for his 3-year rabies shot. 

I ate 1.5 little cardboard things of Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk. Now I'm back to not wanting sweets. Ha!, you say. Of course not, because I'm full up.  But no, my secret super power is have long periods of time when I don't want sweets. Right now those times are written in stone. Usually a little leeway is given during normal times, but only if I get up off my lazy bum and do some baking.


----------



## moviequeen1

The 1st time I woke up at 4am,went back to sleep for an hr.The rain/ brief thunderstorm started at 5,.I finally got up around 6:15,went on my early walk doing my'singing in the rain'.When I returned,didn't have to water the plants/flowers in our garden.
This morning I'm calling Canopy of Neighbors members who I usually call on Mon.When I was talking with them last Mon,I mentioned I would be out of town,it will be good to talk to them
The rest of my day,reading some of my magazines I haven't gotten around to.If the weather improves may go for a couple  more walks


----------



## hawkdon

I'm trying to line up an ortho doc for this right knee which refuses to let up on the pain.....but I have go see my primary first in order to get referral...time wasting and money wasting....


----------



## feywon

Currently Wednesdays and Thursdays are my DD's days off.   That could change at any time. She might be going 6 days a week. (Which is better than the 7 days a work she worked from March early March to sometime in September of 2020. due to pandemic). So we usually watch some tv/movies together and talk.  Have to go to post office as expecting the Birthday present i ordered for he. (she'll be 38 on Friday), but that won't take long.  Right now i think i'm going to go do some closet reorganization, so i can feel i've been productive beyond the 'must do' morning chores.


----------



## funsearcher!

funsearcher! said:


> Here I am, sitting in the airport with my N95 mask, waiting for my delayed flight. Have been here 3.5 hours already and I am 6 hours from being home. This is difficult.


Made it home and am resting up today. Nice to have my own bed and then my own coffee this morning.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual, but I am really hungry so we may have to go out to lunch for Chinese food . I am blaming this on another forum member! You know who you are   Oh, and I called my pain doctor as I need a shot in the spine-too much walking, walking, walking.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was brave and went to the grocery store to 'stock up' on groceries.  I went quite early and am ready to go back to sleep.  lol


----------



## debodun

What a morning! I had to go grocery chopping and had a large bag full of seltzer bottles to take back. The bottle return has always been open at 7 am. I was there about 7:45 and it was still closed - the doors wouldn't open and the bins were sitting outside the machines. I went inside and asked when the bottle room would be open. A clerk said 8:30. Now that is a ridiculously late time when it used to be open at 7am. I thought I could shop and by the time I was done the bottle room would be open. 8:30 came and went as did 8:45. I wasn't going to make  a trip down an back again for 80 cents of bottle deposits. I went back and asked again when the bottle room would be open. The people that were there by then didn't seem to know. One girl said, "It'll be open when the operator gets here." 
Well, that narrows it down. Now the bottle room will be open when the operator deigns to show up for work - whenever that is. Meanwhile, my cold cuts and bagged salads are sitting in the car out in the summer sun. Finally about 8:50 the guy comes shlepping out and very deliberately goes about setting up the machines - it as like watching a movie slow motion. I asked him when he usually open the bottle room since it used to be open at 7 am. His only reply was " It opens when I get here."

What I thought would take an hour of shipping turned into almost 90 minutes.

Not only that, but a man was supposed to come and get a set of horseshoes I advertised. I even PMed him yesterday to remind him of our 10 o'clock appointment. He said he'd be here. At 10:45 I PMed him and said I waited 45 minutes and I was going to sell them to another party that inquired. He replied that he forgot all about it and would be right here. I waited and waited - he lives like 2 miles away. Finally ne PMed taht he was here. I looked out front and didn't see anyone which I PMed him back. He said he was in the driveway. I went to the back upstiars window and yelled and motioned him to go arond to the front. He just sat in his car smiling. So I had to walk out to his car to bring them to him. I asked if he was going to give me anything extra for making me wait and having to hand deliver. He just smiled and handed me the $5 I was asking for the horseshoe set.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Radiation therapy. Talked to oncologist. Found out that 2 major hospitals in this small town do not require their workers to be vaccinated for Covid.
> 
> Aidan went to vet for his 3-year rabies shot.
> 
> I ate 1.5 little cardboard things of Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk. Now I'm back to not wanting sweets. Ha!, you say. Of course not, because I'm full up.  But no, my secret super power is have long periods of time when I don't want sweets. Right now those times are written in stone. Usually a little leeway is given during normal times, but only if I get up off my lazy bum and do some baking.


wow!! the _major_ hospitals don't require their workers to be vaccinated,? and so they are potential carriers of Covid to patients with seriously compromised immune systems ?..OMG!!


----------



## hollydolly

@debodun we share a birthday albeit different years , and I'm telling you altho' I don't think you believe in it  as I do to a certain extent, it's all in the stars the way our days are mapped out for us.. ... 

I also had a heckava day..from the time I woke up, and found that money that should have been in my account hadn't been deposited,...then several business calls which were  very intense... to right throughout the day.. going to get my car jet washed.. buying the ticket  with the code and then driving around to the only 2 jetwash bays there are and finding the Boy racers there washing and scrubbing their cars like they were babies..and taking their own sweet time about it

There's only one way in and the way out is through the bays, so I had no choice but to wait for 45 minutes in the blazing sun.. ( air con needs re-gassing in the car so I stood outside..).. waiting for this bunch ( 2 per car).. to get their precious wheels beautified to their satisfaction... and in the meantime a large queue of cars behind me waiting too

...got my hair cut & blow-dried after .... then went to another store, and drove home .. all the way through the scenic route from 2 towns away.. only to discover I'd lost my handbag.. with all my cards, Iphone, cash  the lot in it... .

I spun literally around on a sixpence, and sped as fast as I could back to where I'd been using the motorway this time,  in the Vain hope it would be in the store where I thought I must have left it... full of panic of course...

...couldn't believe it when I got to the store that not only had someone handed it in to the office , but the guy  who found it  was still in the store, bagging up his shopping.. .. I can't tell you the relief..I really never thought I'd see my bag again.

I couldn't thank that guy enough...


----------



## Marie5656

*Right now relaxing after a busy day. Hit Walmart AND two different grocery stores.   One cool thing I found..these cookies

*


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> why angry face at me Pam ?


Not a mad face at you.  At the potential carriers (hospital workers) of Covid to patients.  I'm fed up with these people.


----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> *Right now relaxing after a busy day. Hit Walmart AND two different grocery stores.   One cool thing I found..these cookies
> 
> View attachment 182867*


We were addicted to those; but they were dark chocolate, I think.


----------



## Marie5656

PamfromTx said:


> We were addicted to those; but they were dark chocolate, I think.


I so not usually eat them...but I was intrigued by Strawberry Chocolate flavor


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Not a mad face at you.  At the potential carriers (hospital workers) of Covid to patients.  I'm fed up with these people.


Oh I see.. I though you were mad at me for something.. I totally agree with you.


----------



## PamfromTx

I bought groceries like a mad woman.  I'm not going back there for a spell.  I guess we'll have to become vegetarians.  lol


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> why angry face at me Pam ?


I thought Pam was angry at the hospital for not having adequate protection.  I wonder when I use the angry face if it applies to the content or the writer.  It’s confusing.

Adding.  I see I interpreted correctly.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> wow!! the _major_ hospitals don't require their workers to be vaccinated,? and so they are potential carriers of Covid to patients with seriously compromised immune systems ?..OMG!!


ATTENTION:  (I changed my smiley.)   I interpret that mad smiley to not agreeing with what is posted and not being mad at the person who posted it.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> 80 cents of bottle deposits.


Time is money.  You could have left the bottles as a donation for someone who really needs a few cents.  

Sitting in the heat and fretting probably made your BP go up.  No matter how you analyze it, this was not worth 80 cents.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Time is money.  You could have left the bottles as a donation for someone who really needs a few cents.
> 
> Sitting in the heat and fretting probably made your BP go up.  No matter how you analyze it, this was not worth 80 cents.


My thoughts exactly...think that was a bit nuts tbh Deb...


----------



## IrisSenior

I spent 3 hours with my son this afternoon while he waited in line to write his motorcycle license and the person there convinced him to write the "G" license too (it would save time and also some questions were for this class). I did pop over to Canadian Tire and Shoppers Drug Mart and bought a couple of things. He passed both.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I changed my smiley.  LOL  I interpret that mad smiley to not agreeing with what is posted and not being mad at the person who posted it.  That's what I get for being Hispanic.   I just don't come across correctly.


I use mad smiley when I don’t like or agree with what was posted


----------



## Aneeda72

I have thought, for a couple years, that my husband might have throat cancer.  Since it’s gotten worst, and he has that inactive lung cancer nodule, I finally got him to see an ENT.  The ENT is ordering further testing, in the meanwhile he is not supposed to talk.



And people on this forum say there is no GOD.  

I told him, my husband, it’s God punishment on him for all the cruel mean things he has said to me over the years, and promising to stop, and promising to shut up, and never doing either.

Then again, I guess, it could be all the smoking he did for years.  I’m good either way.


----------



## dobielvr

Went to the dentist this morning.  One of my front teeth is all bucky.  It used to look like Nanny Mcfee. lol
He fixed it once, now it's looking bad again.

Then I went to Walmart with a small list. Haha bought more than I had intended too.  Towels, plants, some kitchen stuff.
Home Depot, where I bought some green plants for my front porch, some flowers for the yard, and a Hibiscus shrub.

I've been wanting one and it was on sale.
No more spending for awhile......


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> I bought some green plants for my front porch, some flowers for the yard, and a Hibiscus shrub.


It’s hard to imagine being able to buy flowers or plants at this time of year.  The leaves are falling now.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> It’s hard to imagine being able to buy flowers or plants at this time of year.  The leaves are falling now.


O gosh, there was tons of flowers and shrubs at Home Depot today.

All new arrivals for the planting season for fall and winter.
There's about a month left for some of the shrubs to get in to the ground in my zone.  Before it gets too cold.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got hot chocolate ordered and delivered from Amazon for my winter fix.  Went to Costco and got my refill on my Libre2 and this time put it in my right arm instead of my left.  It hurt continually in my left arm.  Does not hurt at all on the right so far.

Ordered Christmas presents for the youngest great granddaughter and they should be delivered today.  She likes fisher price little people.  Got her a Xmas tree with two people, a nativity scene with several little people, and a dump truck with a sanitation worker for the clean up.  

Got husband to the ENT.  Picked up license plates for new car.  Had Chinese buffet for lunch, yummy.  While husband was at the docs I walked over to the bookstore and bought a book.  It’s really good.  I wanted two, but WOW, books have gotten expensive so settled for one.  The second book was the same price at both Amazon and the bookstore-27.99.

Get my spinal shot today and doing the usual.


----------



## Lee

Bottling wine this morning and cooking a turkey this afternoon in the barbeque. Butterball Turkey was on sale at a great price and lots of turkey sandwiches coming.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had a lovely, serendipitous fun morning... last of three days off for me and wondering what I was going to do all day.  Youngest son, who is a trucker, called and said, "Hey, I'm in Americus on the way to Fitzgerald, you wanna get together?"  Do I???  Picked him up from where his truck was parked and we had coffee and cornmeal waffles at the local coffee shop, talked up a storm and caught up on each others' news.  Lovely to get a hug and know he is safe and doing well.  =D


----------



## debodun

I've pretty much finished cleaning out the attic and garage - worked 2 hours at it this morning. All that's left is for a clean-out service to haul away. After that morning;s exertion, I'm too tired to move anything to the other house.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I have thought, for a couple years, that my husband might have throat cancer.  Since it’s gotten worst, and he has that inactive lung cancer nodule, I finally got him to see an ENT.  The ENT is ordering further testing, in the meanwhile he is not supposed to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> And people on this forum say there is no GOD.
> 
> I told him, my husband, it’s God punishment on him for all the cruel mean things he has said to me over the years, and promising to stop, and promising to shut up, and never doing either.
> 
> Then again, I guess, it could be all the smoking he did for years.  I’m good either way.


Laughing emotions about your husband possibly having cancer?  Really?  
Yuk.


----------



## debodun

Angry and frustrated - the mayor told me the village-wide garage sale would be on Sept 11 & 12, on which I've been doing the promotion. Now today it's suddenly been changed to Sept 18 & 19. I asked and was told it was because they hadn't realized that Sept 11 was the 20th anniversary of the terrorist attack on America and it seemed frivolous to have garage sales then. It's too late to change most things on which I've already done the publicity.


----------



## J-Kat

Today I checked through things in the big freezer and threw away some items that had "best by 2018" stamped on them and some other items that I have had a while and know I will not use.  Wasteful I know but they are probably freezer burned by now.  Finished getting all the clutter off of the kitchen cabinets and rearranging things.  I'm pleased with the outcome of that project.  Now if I can just keep it that way.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Laughing emotions about your husband possibly having cancer?  Really?
> Yuk.


 Well, yuk right back at you.  Read it again, maybe two or three times.  @StarSong 

 Laughing because he can’t do his usual nasty rude comments to me, or argue, argue, argue, or continuously claim he is right cause, or engage in his verbal abuse of me, because he is not supposed to TALK.  Yes, in this case, his case, SILENCE IS GOLDEN. 

And, after over 50 years of his endless crap, I will enjoy the silence.  . But, hey, maybe you enjoy that kind of stuff, I do not.


----------



## Daytona Al

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


I absolutely agree with you. Gas burns clean and wood has carbon emissions.  More important, you don't want top injure your back with carrying and stacking logs. A back is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## katlupe

I had my meeting with my new counselor from Adult Services. They provide the funding for the aide I will be interviewing tomorrow. The new counselor made my day when she said that her boss told her she was giving her a fun appointment for her training today and that I had a pet rabbit! It was nice to hear!


----------



## dobielvr

Lee said:


> Bottling wine this morning and cooking a turkey this afternoon in the barbeque. Butterball Turkey was on sale at a great price and lots of turkey sandwiches coming.


I'm a little curious about this 'bottling wine' comment.  How?
Did you stomp on the grapes..


----------



## PamfromTx

Cooked, cleaned up the kitchen, doing laundry and now I am watching the US Open women’s semifinals.


----------



## katlupe

Presently I am having my morning coffee and a new blog post research. At eleven the new aide is coming for her interview. My plan is to do some laundry and vacuuming. If I get that done early enough, I want to take a ride in the park. They are setting it up for Colorscape, which is a big art and music festival with lots of food vendors (too expensive).


----------



## hollydolly

It's noon here now, it's almost black outside with cloud cover and it's LASHING down with rain...I love those days where I have the best excuse not to go out,,, and although it's very humid in here, and I have the oscillating fans on... I enjoy being indoors...

I've not done too much today, no chores yet, not much needs doing tbh... I have had to deal with some Bureaucratic  stuff but while it's beneficial to me, I'm not complaining...

Good luck with the Interview for your new Aide, @katlupe..I hope she's exactly what you need..


----------



## hawkdon

Getting ready to eat a bite and wash up a bit to go to primary doc's to ask for referral to ortho doc...funny how did we get to thhis point wherre we ask and pay one doc for permission to go to another doc ?????


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Getting ready to eat a bite and wash up a bit to go to primary doc's to ask for referral to ortho doc...funny how did we get to thhis point wherre we ask and pay one doc for permission to go to another doc ?????


we've always had to do that... on the NHS..and believe me the referral can take months.. even in my case and due to the pandemic ..2 years..I'm not kidding. This  coming week I get to have a procedure done that's become so much more chronic and urgent  over this long waiting period


----------



## Aneeda72

hawkdon said:


> Getting ready to eat a bite and wash up a bit to go to primary doc's to ask for referral to ortho doc...funny how did we get to thhis point wherre we ask and pay one doc for permission to go to another doc ?????


It’s not the doctors, it’s the insurance companies


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Hope your procedure is successful, @hollydolly, giving you long overdue relief!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trying to decide if I should walk my usual, walk less, or not walk at all today since I got my spinal shot yesterday.  My body leaning towards not walking and I slept in a bit, .  My mind wants me to walk.  Hmm.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I gave the bathroom a deep cleaning this morning.

While I was standing on my head huffing and puffing to clean the bathtub I thought how nice it would be to have a disposable tub liner that I could just peel off and toss into the trash every week or two.  

Apparently, someone else had the same idea!  







The ones I've seen online have mixed reviews and vary widely in price but I'm tempted to give them a try.

Other than that it's just another ho-hum day in paradise.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:20,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark outside.It was cool 54 so I was wearing my capri pants with sweatshirt.When I returned,watered the plants/flowers in community garden
This morning,my friend,Thora&I are going on our usual Friday'grocery road trip' to local grocery store.I haven't been in 2 weeks
The rest of my day,probably take another walk,this afternoon might sit out in the garden  unless I get distracted doing something else


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I gave the bathroom a deep cleaning this morning.
> 
> While I was standing on my head huffing and puffing to clean the bathtub I thought how nice it would be to have a disposable tub liner that I could just peel off and toss into the trash every week or two.
> 
> Apparently, someone else had the same idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I've seen online have mixed reviews and vary widely in price but I'm tempted to give them a try.
> 
> Other than that it's just another ho-hum day in paradise.


My advice:  
Over the course of my lifetime I've used a lot of different mops. Dozens, in fact. About 15 years ago I came across this one at our county fair and never looked back. All of my children bought the same type when they moved out, for the same reason - it's close to mop perfection! 

I'm still on my original mop setup, though I have bought additional mop heads for different applications. Mostly I use the fluffy green and the blue scrubby.

For cleaning bathtubs: I reduce the extension on the mop so the stick isn't too long, put the blue scrubby on and literally mop the tub. I'm done in just a minute or two.

When I'm mopping floors I use two mopheads so that I don't have to keep rinsing them. 

Afterwards, the mopheads go in the washing machine. Hang to dry.

Amazon sells them now. Here's the basic info: https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-StarMop-Wet-Microfiber-Cleaning/dp/B009319INC

This is the setup I'd recommend: 
https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-Aq...ld=1&keywords=Starfiber&qid=1631281629&sr=8-2

p.s. I have no financial or other interest in this company. I'm just an extremely satisfied customer!


----------



## J-Kat

Going for my haircut appointment this morning.  Trying to decide if I want to go on to the grocery store afterwards or put that trip off until next week.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

You're not going to believe this, but right now, I'm online.


----------



## feywon

My youngest, my daughter, turns 38 today.   Since her days off are currently Weds & Thurs. she'll be going into work at 2pm as usual on Fridays.  She's not much of a cake eater, (weirdly because she loves mini cupcakes) so i make her whatever goody she requests.  This year it's frosted chocolate brownies. (Which are in fridge as we speak because the daytime temps have been in mid to high 80s).  Am going to get lunch from locally owned 'Chicken Hut' place whose stuff she's loves.


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> My advice:
> Over the course of my lifetime I've used a lot of different mops. Dozens, in fact. About 15 years ago I came across this one at our county fair and never looked back. All of my children bought the same type when they moved out, for the same reason - it's close to mop perfection!
> 
> I'm still on my original mop setup, though I have bought additional mop heads for different applications. Mostly I use the fluffy green and the blue scrubby.
> 
> For cleaning bathtubs: I reduce the extension on the mop so the stick isn't too long, put the blue scrubby on and literally mop the tub. I'm done in just a minute or two.
> 
> When I'm mopping floors I use two mopheads so that I don't have to keep rinsing them.
> 
> Afterwards, the mopheads go in the washing machine. Hang to dry.
> 
> Amazon sells them now. Here's the basic info: https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-StarMop-Wet-Microfiber-Cleaning/dp/B009319INC
> 
> This is the setup I'd recommend:
> https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-Aq...ld=1&keywords=Starfiber&qid=1631281629&sr=8-2
> 
> p.s. I have no financial or other interest in this company. I'm just an extremely satisfied customer!


Thanks!

I have a feeling that I would spend just as much time standing on my head huffing and puffing to install the liner as I do swishing out the tub.

I have a fresh sponge mop head that I’ll try on the tub and if it works I’ll go for your recommendation.

Thanks again, B


----------



## Kaila

@Aunt Bea 
I wondered what material those liners are made of?
Do you know?
I didn't want to click on it, to find out, and then, I'd likely get pictures of them, on every site I go to, and in my e-mail box, too, forever and ever.     

Then again, now I might, just for mentioning it, in this post here.


----------



## PamfromTx

Went to Burlington's, TJMaxx, Ross, Walgreen's, pick up our mail and am home.  Starving and dehydrated.


----------



## Sassycakes

As soon as I get the strength I am going to take a nap. My physical therapist just left and I am exhausted. Hope to see you later.


----------



## hawkdon

welp, just back from md...he had my knee xray'd and it show pretty much solid arthritis across those bones, compared it to 3 yrs ago and it is worse.....so for now topical pain relief and if no
relief may get injection in knee down the road........it is feeling better today thankfully.....


----------



## charry

Have A Guess ?


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a haircut, walked some, now watching tv


----------



## hawkdon

Just now doc called and said they saw ekg report with
an "afib" on it from last wkend...so now got to go get
an "event monitor" put on my chest!?!?


----------



## Pappy

We did the laundry this morning and are just goofing off this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Well today it rained solidly and hard for several hours , and I was quite happy with that because the humidity level has been so high this last couple of days it's been horrible headache weather ... ( still is again now the rain has stopped)...anyway it meant I didn't have to go anywhere today necessarily, no appointments,  unlike tomorrow ... and fortunately I was at home  because an order I bought a while back for a weighted blanket arrived today...

I'd heard all about them and their specific uses  and having looked and saw that they seemed  thin like my comforter which is the only thing aside from a sheet I have on my bed now .., I decided to try one. Well we'll have to see how that scenario works out because when the delivery driver handed it to me I could hardly hold it, it was so heavy.. so I can't think how I'll be able to cope with that weight on me in my already very warm bed..I didn't buy it for it's heat properties

However I won't try it until temps start cooling down here ...

I've spent the whole afternoon working on the computer or talking on the  phone with regard to some ongoing business  which needs constant  attention  for the foreseeable future  .. so that's kept me out of trouble for all day...

9.30pm here now,I've just put the last of the paperwork away for the day , and now I'm going to sit and relax here or watch some TV...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well today it rained solidly and hard for several hours , and I was quite happy with that because the humidity level has been so high this last couple of days it's been horrible headache weather ... ( still is again now the rain has stopped)...anyway it meant I didn't have to go anywhere today necessarily, no appointments,  unlike tomorrow ... and fortunately I was at home  because an order I bought a while back for a weighted blanket arrived today...
> 
> I'd heard all about them and their specific uses  and having looked and saw that they seemed  thin like my comforter which is the only thing aside from a sheet I have on my bed now .., I decided to try one. Well we'll have to see how that scenario works out because when the delivery driver handed it to me I could hardly hold it, it was so heavy.. so I can't think how I'll be able to cope with that weight on me in my already very warm bed..I didn't buy it for it's heat properties
> 
> However I won't try it until temps start cooling down here ...
> 
> I've spent the whole afternoon working on the computer or talking on the  phone with regard to some ongoing business  which needs constant  attention  for the foreseeable future  .. so that's kept me out of trouble for all day...
> 
> 9.30pm here now,I've just put the last of the paperwork away for the day , and now I'm going to sit and relax here or watch some TV...


I have debated and debated whether to get my nephew a weighted blanket because it is sooooo cold where he is attending college and decided against it.  His mother said he didn't need any more blankets.  Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> Just now doc called and said they saw ekg report with
> an "afib" on it from last wkend...so now got to go get
> an "event monitor" put on my chest!?!?


That's upsetting, but have you ever had an event monitor, in the past?  They aren't bad to do, and they do give such good and helpful info.

(What I *don't* get, is what took them so long...though we can hope it's because they can already tell from the ekg that it isn't very serious, or they likely would have called you sooner, and be doing a different test.)


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> fortunately I was at home because an order I bought a while back for a weighted blanket arrived today...


I think when the weight is all spread out on you, it will not seem too much, Holly.  But let us know how that is for you, when you get to trying it.  I do not have a full-size one, but have smaller similar ones that do help me.  (I can manage to move those, but I couldn't handle and move, one any larger.)

In addition, I think they have different types, and that some are not as warm as other types. Those are for the distributed weight, and not meant for warmth.


----------



## Aneeda72

hawkdon said:


> Just now doc called and said they saw ekg report with
> an "afib" on it from last wkend...so now got to go get
> an "event monitor" put on my chest!?!?


They want to see how much A-Fib you are having and if you need blood thinners or you can have an operation to get rid of it


----------



## MickaC

Today, nothing exciting..... usual morning cleaning......mowed the backyard.....did some spraying, was a good day for it, was very warm.
I've started using a mix of .....1 gallon vinegar, 1 cup epsom salt, 1/4 cup dawn original....for in the landscaping stone areas.
Yes, i put landscaping fabric down, but there's always some grass and weeds that sneak through.....works like roundup.....don't have to worry about the guys using this stuff......and it's a good kill.
Rest of the day, not much, and will continue with not much.


----------



## Jules

Saw a food truck while we were out so stopped and picked up Mexican for dinner.  It’s too early so I’ll make a salad and serve the meal at 5:30.

Adding - even though it was early, that truck always sells out early so we decided to buy it while we can.


----------



## timoc

My friend Nora had an accident and broke some bones in her foot, so, I put my Sir Galahad outfit on and went over the road to do some chores for her. 

I cooked her some fish fingers and chips which, surprisingly she seemed to enjoy, I didn't because I let mine go cold. 

When she asked me to put some clothes in the washing machine, I did so gladly, then when they were washed I hung all the clothes on her line outside, but she wasn't too pleased about the way I'd pegged them out.

"TIM, you've hung my underwear at the top of the garden where all the neighbours can see them!!"

"It doesn't matter does it, they are all nice and clean." I replied feeling a bit hurt.

"Go and take them off the line and hang them in the conservatory where it's private," she said.

I did as she asked then made her a pot of tea, then came home.

She's a funny woman.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Saw a food truck while we were out so stopped and picked up Mexican for dinner.  It’s too early so I’ll make a salad and serve the meal at 5:30.
> 
> Adding - even though it was early, that truck always sells out early so we decided to buy it while we can.


what an eclectic day you've had Ms Jules... first you have a Mexican for dinner.. was he spicy ? ..and then you bought a food truck ...what fun.. do you intend to sell Mexicans from it..  sorry I couldn't resist..it's late I can't sleep and I think I might be hallucinating..


----------



## dobielvr

Today I drove all the way to the other side of town to turn in my badge, and no one was there!  Well, there were a few people...but not who I needed to see.  Then, it dawned on me that Sept 3 was the last day of work.

I walked around to a couple of depts to say good byes, but it just looked like a ghost town.  All the desks had been removed.  needless to say...I still have my badge.  oops.

Went to get bread from the family bakery, the cemetery, the grocery store, then home.
I stayed far away from Home Depot!!

Had some lamb riblets and a salad for dinner.


----------



## RobinWren

timoc said:


> My friend Nora had an accident and broke some bones in her foot, so, I put my Sir Galahad outfit on and went over the road to do some chores for her.
> 
> I cooked her some fish fingers and chips which, surprisingly she seemed to enjoy, I didn't because I let mine go cold.
> 
> When she asked me to put some clothes in the washing machine, I did so gladly, then when they were washed I hung all the clothes on her line outside, but she wasn't too pleased about the way I'd pegged them out.
> 
> "TIM, you've hung my underwear at the top of the garden where all the neighbours can see them!!"
> 
> "It doesn't matter does it, they are all nice and clean." I replied feeling a bit hurt.
> 
> "Go and take them off the line and hang them in the conservatory where it's private," she said.
> 
> I did as she asked then made her a pot of tea, then came home.
> 
> She's a funny woman.


You are a very kind person, nickers on the line excuse me now they are called underwear . No underwear on my line because we are not allowed to hang out the washing.


----------



## WheatenLover

I went to radiation, ate a bagel from Panera, just realized I forgot to eat anything else. I don't have much appetite and very few foods appeal to me. Although I forgot to eat even when I healthy, if I was involved in a project. Tomorrow I plan to make myself eat. I told my daughter not to worry about fixing dinner because I had a frozen Stouffer's lasange, but I forgot about it. Oh well. It had double meat, too. 

The man across the street, who is always working in beautiful yard, came about 6' into our yard to talk to my daughter and meet the dog. He had been working on patching his driveway. He was carrying the thing he did that with -- long handled, like a rake, but not a rake. He gestured widely with his other arm while talking.

This alarmed the dog and he barked and lunged at the guy. My dog doesn't bite or nip people, and is very friendly even when he is acting protective. I came to the door and told the man to lay the tool on the ground and to stop waving his arm while he talked because he was alarming the dog. He didn't do it.

My daughter took the dog inside, where he barked and growled at the man while I talked to him.

Chemo has affected my eyesight. I could not make out the man's features. I thought he was the son of the man who lives across the street, maybe 45 years old. We talked about his fear of getting vaccinated for Covid because he has diabetes. I told him that my husband is elderly and has diabetes and had no side effects from the Phizer vaccine. Meanwhile, my daughter is in the house freaking out because she got three feet from him and he wasn't vaccinated. She is afraid of bringing Covid home to me although she takes every precaution not to.

I have the - not a screen door - glass panels from 1954 barely open while I talk to him for a long time. I never get to talk to people in person except my husband, my daughter, and medical people because I have cancer. My immune system doesn't work very well. I am fully vaccinated.

Anyway, we had a nice chat, probably for 1/2 an hour (he was not near me at all).

I came in the house and said that must be the neighbor's son because he was only about 45. No, my daughter said, he must be at least 80. Well, I had wondered about that because he said his mother was good friends with the woman who owned the house before she died. That woman's son is my landlord and is one of my best friends. This guy just seemed so much younger. He's like my 77 year old landlord, physically fit. My landlord picked up my 207 lb husband when he fell, carried him across the room, and settled him in a chair. My husband is a dead weight when he falls and is helped up -- not on purpose.

To get the dog to calm down I sat in the dog bed in the living room and called him to me. I gave him lots of attention, then the dog left. Without thinking about it, I got out of the dog bed on my hands and knees and stood straight up. For an entire year, if I have to sit on the floor, I have to crawl to various pieces of furniture until I find one that will help me stand, and even when I do it takes about 5 minutes before I succeed.

Being able to stand without doing that is a miracle! It means I am finally starting to recover from chemo side-effects.  And I've been trying to stand up from a chair or the couch without holding onto the chair arms and kind of heaving myself up. It finally worked today -- I just stood up without help. So two miracles. I know these are little tiny achievements, but they mean recovery has started.

As for my eyesight, I cannot risk going to get an eye exam and get my lenses replaced because so many people here are unmasked. The doc is worried that I will get Covid. Meanwhile, I hope my eyesight starts improving. Meanwhile I will need to see an ophthalmologist soon because this is worrying me a lot. Radiation will be done next week, so I will make an appointment after that. Also need a  CAT scan before I see the oncologist again. Come to think of it I should just call my oncologist about my eyes on Monday. It is too weird to talk to someone and not be able to make out their facial features when they are standing in my front yard.

Then I talked to my kids on the phone -- the boys have hightailed it to California to live. I am reading a biography of Mister Rogers, and was surprised to find out one of my sons is also interested in him. I think Mr. Rogers was the real deal, not a faker, and the book is fascinating to me.. This was a good surprise, and my son and I talked about Mr. Rogers for a long time.

My stepdaughter's husband is a trucker who works at night. I called him and we talked about anything and everything for about an hour.

Then I read my Mr. Rogers book. I need to go to sleep. It is 2:39 a.m. I didn't take any naps today, and even though I didn't accomplish much, I had a full day. My plans were to surprise my daughter when she got home by doing housework. But while thinking about the biggest bang for the buck, I forgot to do it.

Also, I took the dog out for a potty break twice. He understands that I am ill and is perfectly behaved. I check for rabbit in the yard first because his prey drive is stronger than he can control. He decided to sit down and watch for rabbits. To get him to come into the house, my daughter says let's go find Mom and he comes right in. So I told him that. He made it all the way to the door when he realized he had been tricked. I am MOM! The expression on his face was priceless, but I did not laugh out loud. He kept his dignity and came right into the house.


----------



## Kaila

@WheatenLover 
I am thrilled and happy for you, that you could get up from the floor, as you described!  That is *not* a tiny step; that seems to be  *huge to me!  *
I am also happy that your dog is the way he is. 
And that you were able to have those good conversations with your son and others.

About the vision and eye office issues you face, I too had very similar situation, and myself, I found the eye offices to be the very best of any, regarding taking all possible covid protections.
You might call and inquire what measures they take at yours.


----------



## Jules

@WheatenLover  I agree with Kaila that those are huge steps.  Have you had cataracts, that may explain your vision problems. Also, you mentioned your stepdaughter - does your husband have previous family that could help deal with him?


----------



## RobinWren

I found it interesting to note that you had been paying a lot of attention to your dog before you stood up. Your body was relaxed from petting the dog, we are so lucky to have these wonderful animals in our lives. I am glad that your body is starting to return to normal, baby steps.


----------



## dobielvr

My gardener came this morning, so I had him plant my Hibiscus bush.  I planted some flowers in the front yard too.
Then, I went and watered the back yard, got my gardenias ready for planting, cut up some boxes for the trash can.

Came inside to do some texting and rest w/a glass of iced tea.  Back out to finish some things, and here I am.
Ready for some TV and a nap..


----------



## Pappy

Went from the living room to the lunch table then back to living room. Just now repeat same thing. Will go back to the living room when supper is over.

Oh, did I mention it’s college football day.


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> @WheatenLover  I agree with Kaila that those are huge steps.  Have you had cataracts, that may explain your vision problems. Also, you mentioned your stepdaughter - does your husband have previous family that could help deal with him?


The vision problems started after my first chemo treatment. Right before that I had an eye exam and bought new glasses. It was amazing how quickly my vision went from optimal to downhill.

My husband's aunts, uncles, parents have all died. He has a lot of relatives. His mother came from a family of 9 children. I have met one of his cousins, whom my husband hates. I have never met any of his other relatives, except for a couple of aunts and uncles (once, briefly) and his parents, but he has a lot of them. He has not been in touch with any of them, ever, except the hated cousin came to our house unexpectedly while he was on a cross-country business trip. Roger didn't see him on that trip because he just never came home while the guy was there.

That cousin was a jerk, though. I took him out to dinner. He spent the time regaling me with the details of the suicide of someone I didn't even know. Graphic details, but that's not what bothered me. It was just so inappropriate to talk to someone you'd known for an hour, about stuff like that. This guy was something else. I don't even remember his name or what he looked like. Just that one part of the conversation. I remained polite in my Southern manner.

I actually don't mind talking about gory things, and looking at photos, etc., during dinner. But that is when my companions are swapping stories of our work -- not as a social, gossipy thing.


----------



## WheatenLover

I didn't go to bed last night until 5 a.m. this morning. Got up at 11. Tried to go back to sleep but couldn't do it. So I continued reading Fred Roger's biography. He's the kind of Christian I admire. And despite the decades I spent being a devout Christian, I've never met one like Fred Rogers (or Jimmy Carter).

So I read, messed around with the dog, ate breakfast. Daughter went out, came back with a Wendy's single meal for me. I ate the hamburger. I really hate eating fast food, but needs must. Now that I am here, I am going to try brevity for a change. Don't get too joyous, I have to tear down some boxes and eat some vegetables, both of which I have been putting off for weeks. Being too talkative is gonna be my reward, if I can think of more to say.  

Here's a 1,000 more words, brevity style.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> I went to radiation, ate a bagel from Panera, just realized I forgot to eat anything else. I don't have much appetite and very few foods appeal to me. Although I forgot to eat even when I healthy, if I was involved in a project. Tomorrow I plan to make myself eat. I told my daughter not to worry about fixing dinner because I had a frozen Stouffer's lasange, but I forgot about it. Oh well. It had double meat, too.
> 
> The man across the street, who is always working in beautiful yard, came about 6' into our yard to talk to my daughter and meet the dog. He had been working on patching his driveway. He was carrying the thing he did that with -- long handled, like a rake, but not a rake. He gestured widely with his other arm while talking.
> 
> This alarmed the dog and he barked and lunged at the guy. My dog doesn't bite or nip people, and is very friendly even when he is acting protective. I came to the door and told the man to lay the tool on the ground and to stop waving his arm while he talked because he was alarming the dog. He didn't do it.
> 
> My daughter took the dog inside, where he barked and growled at the man while I talked to him.
> 
> Chemo has affected my eyesight. I could not make out the man's features. I thought he was the son of the man who lives across the street, maybe 45 years old. We talked about his fear of getting vaccinated for Covid because he has diabetes. I told him that my husband is elderly and has diabetes and had no side effects from the Phizer vaccine. Meanwhile, my daughter is in the house freaking out because she got three feet from him and he wasn't vaccinated. She is afraid of bringing Covid home to me although she takes every precaution not to.
> 
> I have the - not a screen door - glass panels from 1954 barely open while I talk to him for a long time. I never get to talk to people in person except my husband, my daughter, and medical people because I have cancer. My immune system doesn't work very well. I am fully vaccinated.
> 
> Anyway, we had a nice chat, probably for 1/2 an hour (he was not near me at all).
> 
> I came in the house and said that must be the neighbor's son because he was only about 45. No, my daughter said, he must be at least 80. Well, I had wondered about that because he said his mother was good friends with the woman who owned the house before she died. That woman's son is my landlord and is one of my best friends. This guy just seemed so much younger. He's like my 77 year old landlord, physically fit. My landlord picked up my 207 lb husband when he fell, carried him across the room, and settled him in a chair. My husband is a dead weight when he falls and is helped up -- not on purpose.
> 
> To get the dog to calm down I sat in the dog bed in the living room and called him to me. I gave him lots of attention, then the dog left. Without thinking about it, I got out of the dog bed on my hands and knees and stood straight up. For an entire year, if I have to sit on the floor, I have to crawl to various pieces of furniture until I find one that will help me stand, and even when I do it takes about 5 minutes before I succeed.
> 
> Being able to stand without doing that is a miracle! It means I am finally starting to recover from chemo side-effects.  And I've been trying to stand up from a chair or the couch without holding onto the chair arms and kind of heaving myself up. It finally worked today -- I just stood up without help. So two miracles. I know these are little tiny achievements, but they mean recovery has started.
> 
> As for my eyesight, I cannot risk going to get an eye exam and get my lenses replaced because so many people here are unmasked. The doc is worried that I will get Covid. Meanwhile, I hope my eyesight starts improving. Meanwhile I will need to see an ophthalmologist soon because this is worrying me a lot. Radiation will be done next week, so I will make an appointment after that. Also need a  CAT scan before I see the oncologist again. Come to think of it I should just call my oncologist about my eyes on Monday. It is too weird to talk to someone and not be able to make out their facial features when they are standing in my front yard.
> 
> Then I talked to my kids on the phone -- the boys have hightailed it to California to live. I am reading a biography of Mister Rogers, and was surprised to find out one of my sons is also interested in him. I think Mr. Rogers was the real deal, not a faker, and the book is fascinating to me.. This was a good surprise, and my son and I talked about Mr. Rogers for a long time.
> 
> My stepdaughter's husband is a trucker who works at night. I called him and we talked about anything and everything for about an hour.
> 
> Then I read my Mr. Rogers book. I need to go to sleep. It is 2:39 a.m. I didn't take any naps today, and even though I didn't accomplish much, I had a full day. My plans were to surprise my daughter when she got home by doing housework. But while thinking about the biggest bang for the buck, I forgot to do it.
> 
> Also, I took the dog out for a potty break twice. He understands that I am ill and is perfectly behaved. I check for rabbit in the yard first because his prey drive is stronger than he can control. He decided to sit down and watch for rabbits. To get him to come into the house, my daughter says let's go find Mom and he comes right in. So I told him that. He made it all the way to the door when he realized he had been tricked. I am MOM! The expression on his face was priceless, but I did not laugh out loud. He kept his dignity and came right into the house.


Thank you for sharing all this.
Hope the future recovering is in your favour.....keep up the great healing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Watched the 2021 US Open women's final.  Warmed up leftovers for din din.   Cleaned kitchen.  Called one of my sisters.  Not much more.​


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> @WheatenLover  I agree with Kaila that those are huge steps.  Have you had cataracts, that may explain your vision problems. Also, you mentioned your stepdaughter - does your husband have previous family that could help deal with him?


No eye problems at all -- had exam and got glasses the week before chemo. These vision problems have gradually gotten worse due to chemo. I am going to call my oncologist tomorrow.

I do have two stepdaughters from my first marriage. The families have remained close for over 3 decades. But I don't recall mentioning them, although they are as dear to me as anyone can be.

My daughter is the person who takes care of our household. My husband doesn't know his family members.


----------



## Shero

Today I breathe a big sigh of relief, all is packed and ready to go to our new house. Since we lived in a rented house for three months, only suitcases and boxes. Now sitting on the deck about to eat a shrimp salad and garlic bread which my wonderful husband is making life is good!


----------



## Jules

WheatenLover said:


> *My stepdaughter's husband* is a trucker





WheatenLover said:


> I do have two stepdaughters from my first marriage. The families have remained close for over 3 decades.* But I don't recall mentioning them, *although they are as dear to me as anyone can be.


Never fear, I’m not clairvoyant. I’m happy that you have all these close family (even if stepchildren, they’re still family).  

The reason I asked about cataracts is that they’re a very, very common occurrence after retinal surgery, i.e. an extreme event happening to your body.  My friend who has been going through numerous procedures because of oral cancer, now has cataracts.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning woke up around 6,was a bit breezy outside,temp was 63.I went to water the plants/flowers in community garden
After a quick breakfast,I walked 6 blocks to my church for our early service at 8:15,the later service is at 10:30a.Our new minister,Rev Todd Leach  is making his debut today.It was nice to see the usual 'regulars' at this early service liked Rev Todd, very approachable, down to earth.He's a good fit for our congregation.I'm amused he's 20 yrs younger than me.I got a ride home from a older church friend who felt the same way as I did
The rest of my day,read the Bflo News,my book if its not raining go for another walk


----------



## Lee

Going out to pick my green and yellow beans for the freezer. Thank Goodness the tomatoes are not producing much any more.

Then I will finish the touch up trim on the sunroom, will be so glad when that sunroom is done, it has been over a year since that project started. A week at most and I will celebrate.


----------



## Don M.

I went out early, and did the "cooling system" maintenance on my truck.....flushed the radiator, replaced the thermostat, and installed new anti-freeze.  Some of the long range weather forecasts are calling for a rather long and cold Winter, so hopefully the vehicles will be ready if we need to go anywhere.

Now, a quick shower, then settle down in front of the TV and watch the KC Chiefs football game.


----------



## hollydolly

I've had a fairly eclectic day..

Started off early this morning and cut all the lawns front & back... and cut down some over tall shrubs, and also cut back the roses which grow up the wall and  over the  front porch..   as most of you know, I garden several days a week, I have a large garden with mature trees and shrubs and there's always work needing doing every few days  to keep on top of it all .. soon there will be no mowing for a few months, I'm looking forward to that part... 

Had a chat with a couple of separate neighbours in the time I was out in the front lawn   and we put the world to rights.....

Later in the day for the first time ever I changed my own watch battery.. bit of a faff, and took me quite a while to get the back off my watch   but I was chuffed that   I did it myself... 

I took delivery of 3 separate orders today .throughout the day

I made dinner.. and sat down to watch it in front of the TV, and  I couldn't get a picture... I had sound but no picture just a load of vertical lines ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( that's not a mark on the top frame of the tv it's a refection)

 ...I didn't know the reason why..so I rebooted the TV.. which usually fixes everything, but this time it didn't.. so I got down on my hands and knees, unplugged everything from the back of the tv and the satelite boxes.., .. and tried again.. and this time it worked and it's all fine again.... 

..however by the time I'd done all that  my  Battered Cod  was cold, so was I only ate half of it....

I watched F1 Italian  Grand prix this evening  which  took place in Italy  today.. and what a race.. Lewis  Hamilton & Max  Verstappen...the 2 lead  drivers ... smashed into each other which took them both out of the running .. meaning Daniel  Ricciardo  won much to his delight of course, .. with Lando Norris second.. what a race.. Ha!! 
I do like a bit of action in F! ,... and no-one was hurt.. which is always good... but it was a nasty crash.. ended up with Verstaapens car on top of Hamiltons' head at one point.....so it could easily have been fatal

Now it's racing ( excuse the pun)  towards 9.30pm... I've shut the house up...  and catching up with things online  before I go and watch  my fave Sunday night TV show..  and have a little something for supper


----------



## katlupe

Today should be a busy day even though I am wishing it wasn't. I have phone calls to make. Groceries to put away that are on my counter where I unpacked them yesterday after shopping. I put the cold stuff away and left the rest on the counter. Laundry, Rabbit's cage, making a pot of chicken noodle soup and vacuum packing some meat I bought yesterday. Otherwise, an uneventful day planned.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:20,wearing my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark outside.I didn't have to water the plants in garden,it rained early this morning
I have a dentist appt at 9am this morning,this will be my long walk of the day 6 blocks to/fro.When I come home,I'll call Canopy of Neighbors members.When I talked to them last Weds,mentioned I wouldn't be calling at usual Mon time
The rest of my day if weather is decent, try to take a short walk in afternoon,read NYT,my book


----------



## feywon

Got a firewood delivery yesterday, need to get it sorted (stove ready size from those i'll need to split) and under cover, tho no rain predicted for next couple of days--but need to make a start since i can't just work till i'm done as i did when younger.  Some important email and phone queries to make as well.


----------



## PamfromTx

Making banana muffins right now.   Had to use those bananas; don't like to waste food.


----------



## Lee

I think I'll send my spotted bananas over to Pam, and if she don't want them I'll get up early tomorrow and make some muffins too.

Just finished a phone call with the doc's receptionist. She told me last week if I could find a doc to do some minor surgery on my hand she would send in a referral.....how's that for getting me to do her work. I found someone I think, I hope. This nonsense with my hand has gone on long enough.


----------



## Sassycakes

I made a decision today that I will no longer buy anything. After being married over 50yrs and handling all purchases my perfect husband has complained that I never buy the right thing. Just the other day he wanted me to order him new socks. So I showed him 3 different-length socks. He picked out the color and size and height of the sock so I bought him 6 pairs. They came Saturday and he said they weren't the ones he wanted. Then today he said I bought the wrong size sheets for our bed. So now I officially give him the right to do all the shopping. Amen!


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> I've had a fairly eclectic day..
> 
> Started off early this morning and cut all the lawns front & back... and cut down some over tall shrubs, and also cut back the roses which grow up the wall and  over the  front porch..   as most of you know, I garden several days a week, I have a large garden with mature trees and shrubs and there's always work needing doing every few days  to keep on top of it all .. soon there will be no mowing for a few months, I'm looking forward to that part...
> 
> Had a chat with a couple of separate neighbours in the time I was out in the front lawn   and we put the world to rights.....
> 
> Later in the day for the first time ever I changed my own watch battery.. bit of a faff, and took me quite a while to get the back off my watch   but I was chuffed that   I did it myself...
> 
> I took delivery of 3 separate orders today .throughout the day
> 
> I made dinner.. and sat down to watch it in front of the TV, and  I couldn't get a picture... I had sound but no picture just a load of vertical lines ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that's not a mark on the top frame of the tv it's a refection)
> 
> ...I didn't know the reason why..so I rebooted the TV.. which usually fixes everything, but this time it didn't.. so I got down on my hands and knees, unplugged everything from the back of the tv and the satelite boxes.., .. and tried again.. and this time it worked and it's all fine again....
> 
> ..however by the time I'd done all that  my  Battered Cod  was cold, so was I only ate half of it....
> 
> I watched F1 Italian  Grand prix this evening  which  took place in Italy  today.. and what a race.. Lewis  Hamilton & Max  Verstappen...the 2 lead  drivers ... smashed into each other which took them both out of the running .. meaning Daniel  Ricciardo  won much to his delight of course, .. with Lando Norris second.. what a race.. Ha!!
> I do like a bit of action in F! ,... and no-one was hurt.. which is always good... but it was a nasty crash.. ended up with Verstaapens car on top of Hamiltons' head at one point.....so it could easily have been fatal
> 
> Now it's racing ( excuse the pun)  towards 9.30pm... I've shut the house up...  and catching up with things online  before I go and watch  my fave Sunday night TV show..  and have a little something for supper


im always facinated what people in different countries have words that mean the same thing. like faff and chuffed.i found out the other day what we call french fries they call them chips.


----------



## Pecos

I got in an early morning walk, did my morning chores in the kitchen, changed humming bird feed, checked our bank statements, and now I am trying to decide whether to fix a broken sprinkler head or have someone else do it.

My wife was so embarrassed this morning about getting distracted and running over a sprinkler head alongside our driveway. These things just happen, but sometimes she can be unnecessarily hard on herself. 

Frankly, it was originally installed too close anyway. As it turns out, the cost of me doing it is only about $25 less than having someone else do it after I factor in parts and the purchase of a tool that I will need to buy. I am concluding that I will have my regular fellow do it and move that thing over just a bit. I will just continue to kick back, enjoy the day, listen to music, and stay out of the heat.


----------



## JimBob1952

Don't get too envious, but today is colonoscopy prep day.  Looking forward to a lunch of yummy lemon jello followed by some major unpleasantness this evening.


----------



## Pecos

JimBob1952 said:


> Don't get too envious, but today is colonoscopy prep day.  Looking forward to a lunch of yummy lemon jello followed by some major unpleasantness this evening.


Oh, you have my sympathy on this one.


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> im always facinated what people in different countries have words that mean the same thing. like faff and chuffed.i found out the other day what we call french fries they call them chips.


WE..call them chips... ...you call them french fries.... You call them chips, _we_ call them crisps....


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> I made a decision today that I will no longer buy anything. After being married over 50yrs and handling all purchases my perfect husband has complained that I never buy the right thing. Just the other day he wanted me to order him new socks. So I showed him 3 different-length socks. He picked out the color and size and height of the sock so I bought him 6 pairs. They came Saturday and he said they weren't the ones he wanted. Then today he said I bought the wrong size sheets for our bed. So now I officially give him the right to do all the shopping. Amen!


Good for you!


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've had a another fairly eclectic day. I had to go to the hospital in the next county  and get a pre-admission covid test. which means that I now have to isolate until the day of my surgical procedure.. this week.

It's the anniversary of my mothers' death today, I always chat to her on the anniversary asking her what she would think now of the world if she was here.. and I did that as I drove over to the hospital first thing this morning....It's been a long time,  she died when I was just 18 years old..but I never forget on her birthday as well

After the hospital covid-test....I did a little shopping at the large retail park nearby to the hospital, and I finally found a waste bin that matches my office room.. since I had it all decorated and refitted  a few months ago, I've not been able to find a bin that would match  the decor properly, so I'm pleased I looked around the stores.. got a few other things too .. and then home by early afternoon...

Had to deal with some legal stuff in the afternoon ,which took up a chunk of time, , I hadn't had anything to eat since last night by then, so I was starving, so I  made a quick  dinner of chicken thighs  and  Pilau rice.. yummy...

Watched a couple of re-runs of Everybody loves Raymond tonight while I had my dressing gown in the washing machine  because it's been hanging on the bedroom door hook for about a year, gathering dust I should imagine, and I need it for the hospital ..  ..  now it's racing towards midnight here...and I've got a cuppa tea and winding down...


----------



## dobielvr

Got up and started cleaning the house.  My handy man came by for an hour and did a few things for me.
Did some laundry, and sweeping.  Checked on and watered my newly planted plants.  Got the dishwasher all loaded up.

Had a lulu burger, and now I'm pooped!  Time to relax and watch TV.


----------



## Shero

Waiting for the movers to pick up our boxes and take them to the new house, ho hum!
Rang to say they are coming in half hour!!


----------



## jujube

I'm fuming.  Sunday night when we got home from North Carolina, we had no hot water .  Cold showers this morning, which isn't that bad since there's no such thing as "cold" water coming out of the pipes in summer here.

Plumber is called this morning and they come immediately.. Hot water heater shot; new one put in, some pipes switched around, $1100 total. 

They leave, we have wonderfully blistering hot water.  At 9 pm, I start to wash the dishes. NO HOT WATER.  Anywhere in the house.  What the hell?  Tried turning breaker on and off. Nothing works.

Hot, very hot,, phone call very early tomorrow morning.


----------



## J-Kat

Monday is laundry day for me so that's done.  Unloaded the dishwasher.  Recycling will be picked up tomorrow so I broke down what cardboard boxes I had that needed to go in the recycle bin and added some other items.  Tomorrow is also regular trash pickup so got the recycling bin and the trash bin out by the street.  Found that FedEx had left a package on the front porch that should have been delivered to my neighbor so I called to let her know.  Fairly quiet Monday for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

I did the usual including the walking walking walking.  My back told me I over did the walking a bit, but I hit a goal and I will try and hit it again.  watched Tv, the new series, on Hulu, Y chromosome is really good.  Have not worked on the photos for a while, , between walking, all the housework, and tv there is simply no time.  

Retirement is such a busy period of life had I knew how much work it was, I would have kept my job.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Sitting in the dark. 

Power went out 30 minutes ago. 

Reported the outage at 10 pm and they said power was estimated to be restored by 2 am. Hey, what??? 

Several houses out, not just mine, which I guess is the silver lining.


----------



## Shero

Boxes have departed. I am having coffee and a cream bun. Sorry to bore you with my little episodes 

PS: I am now having my second creambun


----------



## MickaC

Shero said:


> Boxes have departed. I am having coffee and a cream bun. Sorry to bore you with my little episodes
> 
> PS: I am now having my second creambun


Not bored at all.....
Cream buns......YUMMY.


----------



## katlupe

After I have my coffee I will begin my day with a trip to the dumpster. After that I am making a start on the laundry that piled up. Have to move my mobility chair into the far corner of my apartment so Sonny can take the wheels off and let it sit on blocks while he gets the tires put on the wheel part. Might take a few days so I will be using his mobility scooter which is much smaller than my chair. He is coming here to do that today. I want to get him to help me cut Rabbit's nails. While he is working on the tires I will vacuum pack a package of chicken and one of hamburger. Then make us a meal, it is the least I can do for the poor man, he comes here and works on the tires (which he bought too).


----------



## MickaC

Tuesday......big day......garbage to the curb.
Yesterday set in and leveled 2 smaller raised garden beds.....44"x "16" x 12".
Leveled one of the water troughs, hope to do the other 2 today.....have the stones to fill in the bottoms of them.
Not hard....just diddley....the level and i disagree a lot.


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 2pm here, it's been raining heavily all day.. I've done very little of any significance, just all the little jobs that need doing regularly indoors . 
I made a couple of phone calls this morning to the local authority about road issues, we'll see if anything gets done about those..not holding my breath

Made some lunch of leftover chicken, and Jacket potato... ..

....and that's been my super action day so far!


----------



## Pappy

Went to the bank ATM to get some cash. Took the wife over to the “We fix it” place to have the battery in her iPad Pro replaced. Not cheap but $100 less than the first place we went to. Then to the UPS store to return a package to Amazon. The guy at the counter was really in a pissy mood. I walked in and he said, ‘oh good, another return for Amazon.” So I told him it keeps your paycheck coming doesn’t it?


----------



## hawkdon

welp, just got back from hospital where they put a 
hart monitor on my chest.../.gave me bunches of instrucyions
and some junk...have to wear it for 30 days I reckon...fun fun....


----------



## Kaila

That's a long time for you to wear it, @hawkdon 
I think you will get used to it, and then, at some point, you'll get tired and weary of it. 
I did, but it was worth having the info it gathered.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Went to the bank ATM to get some cash. Took the wife over to the “We fix it” place to have the battery in her iPad Pro replaced. Not cheap but $100 less than the first place we went to. Then to the UPS store to return a package to Amazon. T*he guy at the counter was really in a pissy mood. I walked in and he said, ‘oh good, another return for Amazon.”* So I told him it keeps your paycheck coming doesn’t it?


How Rude...good thing you put him in his place Pappy. I get thoroughly sick of some  customer service advisors in stores sometimes... they have this idea that they're there to earn money for nothing.. and god help any customer who expects them to work..


----------



## MickaC

Update on my post from this morning.
" my level and i disagree a lot "

Guess who won......i did. 

Whoever invented levels should be fired.
Troughs are ready to fill the bottoms.


----------



## Lee

I started painting with some craft paint. Brand new bottle and along comes cat. Shoo cat does not work. Not to hard to guess why I am in a bad mood and cat is hiding.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a surgical  keyhole procedure  at the hospital first thing this morning  ...  ( 12 hours ago)... been home for about an hour  or so... sore,and uncomfortable,  but glad to get something small  to eat and a hot cuppa tea... ..and just do nothing except sit here  on the computer or downstairs with some TV later..


----------



## hawkdon

Have felt sorta "off" all day to tell the truth...know what I mean...did have a slight slip at hosp entrance yesterday, fell to
my knees getting out of aide's car, several people had to help me up...no strenght in legs these days i guess....anyhoo just have not felt great today...kinda unsure what I'm going to do or not do LOL....oh well, it'll get different...>!!!!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I had a surgical  keyhole procedure  at the hospital first thing this morning  ...  ( 12 hours ago)... been home for about an hour  or so... sore,and uncomfortable,  but glad to get something small  to eat and a hot cuppa tea... ..and just do nothing except sit here  on the computer or downstairs with some TV later..


Sounds like your procedure went well, Holly.
Time to rest and recover.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly Take it easy as long as required.  That won’t be easy for you.

@hawkdon You take it easy too.  If you don’t feel ‘right’, contact your medical provider.


----------



## MickaC

hawkdon said:


> Have felt sorta "off" all day to tell the truth...know what I mean...did have a slight slip at hosp entrance yesterday, fell to
> my knees getting out of aide's car, several people had to help me up...no strenght in legs these days i guess....anyhoo just have not felt great today...kinda unsure what I'm going to do or not do LOL....oh well, it'll get different...>!!!!


You haven't been feeling well for a time, @hawkdon .....Jules is right about saying going to a doctor or a med provider.
Take it easy.


----------



## feywon

Took trash to community collection point.
Watched two episodes of last season of a show we like.
Then once there was shade out front moved rest of stove ready firewood up to one side of porch. I'd spent 3.5 hrs yesterday sorting it and moving some up, another 2.5 today moving and stacking it. So done with firewood jenga till split/cut the bigger logs.

Now we're watching another episode.  And i'm not doing anything else resembling work today.


----------



## Shero

Today the gas and electricity are being connected to our new house. It is such an easy move and I am so glad for that. So many helped to make this happen. Merci beaucoup my new Aussie friends


----------



## Aneeda72

Did several things today which required going out.  The senior center is open now so I suggested we go update our information, get lunch menu, and start going a couple times a week for lunch.  We get the forms from the lady.  Husband grabs both of them.

I tell him fine, I will walk about while he fills the forms out.  He fills his out, standing at the desk, holding my form beneath his, and even though she suggested he go sit down, and suggested they can be taken home. and brought back; Nope, he does not care he’s in the way.  He fills it out at the desk.

He gets his form filled out, gives it to the lady, says he needs to use the bathroom.  Ok, I show him where it is.  He comes out, hands me my not filled out form, and says let’s go home.  You can fill your form out at home.   

In the car he asked me to set up his new fitbit for him.     Nope, can’t, I am too busy filling out the form for the senior center.


----------



## Furryanimal

International women’s cricket.....England v New Zealand in Bristol.


----------



## MickaC

Change of plans due to the weather......raining.
Was going to continue moving stones to the troughs.....got 2 done yesterday.....one to go.....i will run out.....i will need to get 1/3 of a yard to finish......time consuming emptying the cart into the trough, with them being 2ft high, too tall for the hoist.....2 hand job, filling the shovel.
So.......
Will go to the vet and buy some GOLD [ dog food }.......and inside stuff today.
My body is telling me......no more hard labour.....so ,i'll take a day off from that.


----------



## Lee

Been out early to get another bottle of craft paint to replace the one Riley knocked over.....Riley will be confined to jail for the time it takes me to finish painting.

In between painting I shall feast my eyes on the men working across the street.....butt cracks and all.


----------



## Shero

I hope everyone had a very good day. I did, the move is complete!!! I am now in my new bed writing and tomorrow a new desk arrives. I must try very hard not to put down any roots because we are not going to be here to see them grow into trees


----------



## katlupe

I went to Tops this morning on Jazzy. They are beginning to repave the parking lot........it needed it! I am happy to see this. It was a little inconvenient because I had to drive down to the next crossing to cross the street. The end of the parking lot is all chain fenced off. 

I noticed the leaves are changing color and some have fallen off the trees. I heard a blue jay loud as can be in the park and had to stop to listen to him. I have not heard any of them in a long time. Just crows. Signs of fall.


----------



## hollydolly

Did nothing today, still recovering from my exploratory surgery yesterday....

... watched some TV... covered the grey that's' starting to come through in my roots  with some colour, ..took a shower, and then had dinner.. Some steamed veg, Colcannon and ham, very easy to prepare... 

Ordered some heavy items from the supermarket to be delivered  today so when I do my shopping , hopefully tomorrow.. I won't have any heavy lifting to do...

You're so right @Jules it's hard for me not to be getting on with stuff..you know me very well..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 60,refreshingly cool with no wind.When I came back,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
After breakfast took my long walk of the day, 6 blocks to bank,then went to Walgreens,needed a couple of items. I had energy to walk home
This afternoon after lunch,power nap,went outside sat with couple other residents in the back garden enjoying each other's company on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## WheatenLover

I had my last radiation therapy today! The dog goes with us because my daughter wants him to. He waits in the car with her. I expect that he will be really puzzled when we don't go back, after 20 visits. He barks at me to get a move on a few minutes before it's time to go.  It has been one year and one day since I started this treatment - weekly chemo for 7 months, surgery, and radiation therapy. I am so glad to be done with treatment. Next up:  Various easy procedures (MRIs and bloodwork and so forth)... to see how I'm doing. I expect to be just fine. Chemo recovery will take awhile longer (8+ months), but it has started so I am optimistic.

I came home, ate some pepperoni and cheese on 7 crackers. I wish I had an appetite. Took a long nap (5 hours). Had a list of things to do, but didn't do any of them except put a load of towels in the washer. Read for awhile.

Tomorrow my daughter is going to pick up some food at a Mexican restaurant we love. I can easily work up an appetite for that!


----------



## MickaC

Shero said:


> I hope everyone had a very good day. I did, the move is complete!!! I am now in my new bed writing and tomorrow a new desk arrives. I must try very hard not to put down any roots because we are not going to be here to see them grow into trees


So HAPPY for you, Shero.
ENJOY your new HOME.


----------



## Jules

Congratulations on your final radiation treatment @WheatenLover   It’s been a long haul.


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> So HAPPY for you, Shero.
> ENJOY your new HOME.


Thank you very much MickaC  today I am resting and later trying out the new stove by making a vermicelli cake !


----------



## MickaC

Will move the last cartful of stones to the trough......will order 1/3 of a yard of stones to finish.....won't get here till late today.
Finish those ones Saturday.
Dragging my butt a bit......my body is really tired from this week......body is also feeling the cooler temps.
So.....will shorten up my work day today.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a glorious sunny warm day today... I managed to go out today , and I had to go to the next town  to get a bank because  we don't have a local  branch  near us to be able to deposit cheques , so many bricks and mortars banks have closed down in the last couple of years, soon there will be none left ...

. The town was really busy , traffic jams everywhere, not helped by roadworks on just about every road I drove on, and temp traffic lights holding everything up.....even the supermarket car park was full.. I have no idea why everyone was out in such numbers today... 

I picked up some groceries from the supermarket , didn't need much, but I got some fresh Tuna steaks..  some smoked trout Pate ... and a few other fishes...and  some Mushroom/Ham , and Buffalo Mozzarella pizza..

Had to top up the oil and water in my car today. It just occurred to me it hadn't been done since it's last service so I checked it, and good thing I did because both were quite low...


----------



## Kaila

Just wondering, @hollydolly 
if Fridays are typically more crowded everyplace, there by you,
due to people wanting to stock up ahead, in order to avoid needing to shop or do errands on the weekends... because it would be very crowded then....


----------



## Kaila

_If today is *not* Friday, then please no one tell me that....._


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Just wondering, @hollydolly
> if Fridays are typically more crowded everyplace, there by you,
> due to people wanting to stock up ahead, in order to avoid needing to shop or do errands on the weekends... because it would be very crowded then....


no it's never as crowded as it was today on a normal Friday... today was like it was Christmas Eve...except it was hot & sunny


----------



## Kaila

Okay, thanks @hollydolly 
Then, if this weekend *is* Christmas and I didn't' realize it, then please, no one tell me that either!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:20,it was 65 no wind refreshingly cool.When I returned,did my usual watering task plants/flowers in community garden
After breakfast,took the bus to grocery store my friend,Thora&I go most Fridays. She had a dr's appt, couldn't go I needed couple items, picked up  copies of free TV listings for the week.I was in&out of store in 15 min,I'm used to  taking the bus,was home within 45 min.I put copy in Thora's mailbx,and 2 other residents.The rest I left on table in our mailroom
This afternoon after lunch&nap went outside,sat in the garden for 45 min with my 2  neighbors,Pat&her aide,Katie, Eileen.It was too beautiful a day to be inside.Katie left at 2:30,so I brought Pat back inside,she lives right next door to me.Eileen lives across the way


----------



## MickaC

Update on my stones......
Realized i had some medium size stones in a pile that i had left over from another project.....put them in the trough.....used up all the landscape stones i had.
Don't need to order that 1/3 yard now.
GOOD !!!!!!!!!......i'm honestly tired of stones for this year.......also, just plain tired.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off up the Rhondda to watch Newport play Pontypridd


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Off up the Rhondda to watch Newport play Pontypridd


I wish I could go , I love to watch Rugby.....


----------



## hollydolly

Set to be a sunny warm day today... it's 10.15am, I've been up a couple of hours, so  I'm going to get some breakfast now, and then later I'll be gardening, and making sure everything is looking good there before our predicted heavy rains for tomorrow and Monday


----------



## horseless carriage

This weekend we shall be missing many a good friend. They have all gone to one of the best retro festivals on the calendar. "The Goodwood Revival." https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...AhWOHxQKHZwGDyoQjJkEegQIBBAC&biw=1366&bih=625 We are saying farewell to a dear loved one at his funeral next Tuesday morning. Getting to the Revival at Chichester, get home, straight out to the Essex/London border, stay overnight and so on. It's all too much. But we will be going to The Revival next year.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning woke up at 6,walked outside around 6:20 wearing my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark outside.I walked once around apt complex as I headed to the garden to water the plants/flowers.It was cool out 56,didn't bother me
 This morning for my long walk of the day,to/from my church attending our later service at 10:30.Last week I was at our early one at 8:15. I'm a morning person,but I rushed to attend that service because it was the 1st Sun with our new minister,Rev Dr Todd Leach,who is wonderful.I have to decide which service will be better .I've been attending the early one for a few yrs but not at 8:15,it was always at 8:45. At later service,I see more church members listen to choir
The rest of my day,read local paper go for afternoon walk since its another beautiful day


----------



## hollydolly

It's very humid here. I was supposed to be raining all day until late tonight, that was the forecast, but so far it's not rained at all, and it's 3pm.

I spent the morning cutting the Ivy back on the big  brick shed in my garden ... and trimming the long branches on the holly tree which were heading for the pathway... . . I managed to get it all neat & tidy, and I would have liked to have got more done , but because the humidity is so high I couldn't go any further..

Got all the Oscillating fans on in the house , and all the windows open, can't wait for this rain to come and break this humidity


----------



## Shero

Today, I fixed my new desk ready for using tomorrow, then sat on the verandah admiring the scenery. Couple of people waved, all good!


----------



## RadishRose

I'll be going to the grocery store for a few items.

Grandson coming over for supper tonight. I think I'll surprise him and say "no" when he asks me if there's anything he can help me with.


----------



## Buckeye

Sunday Morning in Florida, sun is shining, but not too hot.  I may mow my yard a little later - small yard so it isn't a big job.  For now happy to be setting on the patio, having my second cup of coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I'll be going to the grocery store for a few items.
> 
> Grandson coming over for supper tonight. I think I'll surprise him and say "no" when he asks me if there's anything he can help me with.


Listen, they say as you get older you should never pass the opportunity of using the loo if you're passing one. I firmly believe the same should apply to big strong grandsons.. when they ask if you need anything done, always have something, however small...


----------



## Sassycakes

I just checked my email and what I saw brought a smile to my face. My 2 grandsons sent me their pictures when they were young and now and asked if I still love them as much as I did then. They are pranksters.


----------



## jujube

Today, I'm at the park with one set of the grands, waiting for the splash park to open at noon (website said it opens at 11, of course).

Yesterday, I took the other two Halloween costume shopping. After about an hour of "THIS IS THE ONE I WANT....WAIT, THIS IS THE ONE I WANT.....NO, THIS IS THE ONE I WANT!", I grabbed the ones they were holding and said, "Oh no, the store is closing (it was 2 p.m.) and we have to check out!!!"  Luckily, I can get away with that for awhile.  They were perfectly happy with the ones they got, but we'd still be there trying to choose if I hadn't gotten them out of the store......


----------



## katlupe

Today doing laundry and doing some chores I have neglected. Trying to sit with my feet up in between. Sonny brought me water this morning on his way to the stock car show. He wasn't mad at me for not going, he understands about my feet and how the hot weather makes them worse. He brought more spring mix for Rabbit too (he's been eating like a pig.....fall causes him to do that).


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> Today doing laundry and doing some chores I have neglected. Trying to sit with my feet up in between. Sonny brought me water this morning on his way to the stock car show. He wasn't mad at me for not going, he understands about my feet and how the hot weather makes them worse. He brought more spring mix for Rabbit too (he's been eating like a pig.....fall causes him to do that).


Your Sonny sounds like such a great guy!

He's definitely a keeper...


----------



## Jules

Got home from a short RV trip so I know tomorrow’s chore will be laundry.  It certainly wasn’t ideal weather except for the soothing sound of rain on the camper roof.  We may take a couple more days away before the season ends.  Because so many people bought RVs so they could vacation during Covid, there are few sites available even though school is back in.  We seniors are out in full force.  I have never seen so many RVs on the road.  Normally snowbirds would be waiting to take their rigs south.  Since the border to the US is still closed and seems likely to remain that way, they’re doing the vacationing here.


----------



## oldpop

At the moment just taking up space.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Got home from a short RV trip so I know tomorrow’s chore will be laundry.  It certainly wasn’t ideal weather except for the soothing sound of rain on the camper roof.  We may take a couple more days away before the season ends.  Because so many people bought RVs so they could vacation during Covid, there are few sites available even though school is back in.  We seniors are out in full force.  I have never seen so many RVs on the road.  Normally snowbirds would be waiting to take their rigs south.  Since the border to the US is still closed and seems likely to remain that way, they’re doing the vacationing here.


Exactly the same thing has happened here..camper vans, RV's galore all bought during Covid, so people are holidaying in the UK  because of the difficulty of going abroad.., so there's very little space on camp grounds  for anyone to just take a day trip or 2...


----------



## feywon

Have to drive into city for my annual checkup with corneal specialist. About 1 & 1/2 hrs each way.  People drive carelessly and  i always get home not only tired but with my throat tight aNd voice gravelly sounding.
Have a good morning or whatever depending on where you are everyone. 
Talk to you later.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Going to the city park after all the weekend activities to get aluminum cans.....pics to follow.


----------



## Furryanimal

Booked my one day trip to North Wales.11 hours of travel for 80 minutes of rugby...no I’m not mad.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Booked my one day trip to North Wales.11 hours of travel for 80 minutes of rugby...no I’m not mad.


whaaaat?... 11 hours ...why ?... are you going by push bike... ?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Paco Dennis said:


> Going to the city park after all the weekend activities to get aluminum cans.....pics to follow.


Here is the take:



Three full bags of aluminum cans. A triangle lawn chair in good condition. A lawn chair that needs a little fixing.



2 lbs of cheese...a full can of vodka/pineapple...a golf ball....a pound of fruit. The food will feed the chickens and goats.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I went shopping for a few little bits, had to have some links taken out of a watch, and only needed a couple of small things from the supermarket..good thing, because the shelves were empty....here we go again..!

Brexit, Shortage of truck  drivers, hold ups at the French borders for imported goods   and now a shortage of Carbon Dioxide which is preventing pre-wrapped food from reaching the stores... so EMPTY shelves.....and on top of that our Gas &  Electricity supplier has just gone bust due to the huge and sudden increase in Gas &  Leccy prices...  so  talk about racing towards a winter of discontent ...again!!


----------



## Marie5656

katlupe said:


> I went to Tops this morning on Jazzy.



My favorite store.  Love the Gas Points


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> whaaaat?... 11 hours ...why ?... are you going by push bike... ?


There is engineering work on the railway....sadly.I am taking a massive detour on the way up via Birmingham.To avoid the replacement bus.
And spending three hours on a replacement bus from Shrewsbury on the way back.


----------



## Jules

Federal election today.  In and out in ten minutes.  We had looked at the lines for early voting last week - they were out the door.  Did our civic duty so now I can legitimately grumble at the tv whenever a politician does something I disagree with.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual


----------



## Knight

Taking apart a section of my wife's lattice outdoor herb enclosure. Taking apart the section of auto watering system that fed that part. She bought a glass green house that I will put together & then set up the auto watering system she will need.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> There is engineering work on the railway....sadly.I am taking a massive detour on the way up via Birmingham.To avoid the replacement bus.
> And spending three hours on a replacement bus from Shrewsbury on the way back.


OMG!! good thing you checked before you set out tho', at least you know what's ahead of you and you can get there on time


----------



## feywon

Back from city.  My throat affected as always plus eyes feel weird from first numbing agent so they could check pressure (right eye was a little high lasr time but back to normal now), then the dilating agent so he could see how the implants are doing.(7 years post surgery)  But he said everything good. Unless i something comes up, am set till next year.


----------



## squatting dog

waiting out the thunderstorm .


----------



## IrisSenior

Crappy start of the day with a migraine. Took son to motorcycle training but he fell twice and had too many problems handling the bike. Instructor suggested private one on one and then take the course again. Guess it was too hot for him too as he just threw up. Sigh... I did go out and vote with hubby so tonight is relaxing with tv and tea.


----------



## Jules

Paco Dennis said:


> 2 lbs of cheese...a full can of vodka/pineapple...a golf ball....a pound of fruit. The food will feed the chickens and goats.


For a minute I was worried what you had planned for that food.  

Approximately how much money will you get for the cans?  We get 5 cents for pop cans.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had a lovely 5 days off in my hometown, having fun with grandgirls, visiting with my adult kids, having supper with a long-time friend I haven’t had a chance to visit with since pre-covid, shopped for clothes and found some fun autumn outfits, and just generally loafed around.   Spent some quality time with my Prince Among Men


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Had a lovely 5 days off in my hometown, having fun with grandgirls, visiting with my adult kids, having supper with a long-time friend I haven’t had a chance to visit with since pre-covid, shopped for clothes and found some fun autumn outfits, and just generally loafed around.   Spent some quality time with my Prince Among Men


ahhhh.... bliss.. how lovely for you, sounds like a heavenly week...


----------



## Shero

All unpacking done and house looks shipshape.


----------



## MickaC

First job of the day......garbage to the curb.....done
My sweet little girl, Shaalee, goes for her hair appointment this morning.
Usual morning cleaning chores.
Dragging my butt.....late video call with the LOVE of my life, couple hours, haven't talked for several days.....we can put men on the moon, have all the technology for so much.....but there are places that have poor or next to no signals for cell and wifi. He trucks into some real backroad places.
Still doing the countdown till his arrival.....5 weeks.


----------



## feywon

MickaC said:


> First job of the day......garbage to the curb.....done
> My sweet little girl, Shaalee, goes for her hair appointment this morning.
> Usual morning cleaning chores.
> Dragging my butt.....late video call with the LOVE of my life, couple hours, haven't talked for several days.....we can put men on the moon, have all the technology for so much.....but there are places that have poor or next to no signals for cell and wifi. He trucks into some real backroad places.
> Still doing the countdown till his arrival.....5 weeks.


Last Thursday, 9/16, we were without cell phone service for around 5 hours here in Northern New Mexico. (AT & T phones never work up here in this area.) our internet was out from 9am Thursday to sometime between 2 and 6a.m. Friday (Still out when DD went to bed but working when i got up--still slow at that time but working.

In process of trying to find out what happened i stumbled across a site that keeps track of ongoing outages (and updates regularly) around the globe. At any given time there are outages somewhere. Most minor, over small areas, and of short duration. But last Thursday we had most of two counties out for hours, and it seemed that many of those around globe were longer and more extensive geographically those days.

i'm still trying to figure out the details on the site. But just noticed (by clicking on the 'help' option at bottom) that they are based on some kind of AI probes that detect when signals 'drop', so not dependant on after the fact user reports.

https://app.fing.com/internet/outages


----------



## hollydolly

I've bookmarked that @feywon, thanks for that , I just clicked on it, and it zooms right in to the exact area or street.... 

So far today I've been trying to get myself back onto my laptop.. It's Microsoft rather than the MAC desktop which I use daily, but I've forgotten the password to my laptop , and it won't let me in unless I reinstall windows .. I've tried looking on you tube and everywhere for fixes, and followed them to the letter but none of them work... very frustrating.. ...so in an effort to relax ..I went out and cleared out some precious items junk from the shed, and binned them.. Wheelie bin gets emptied later so the guys will think I've put rocks in it, it's so heavy now.. well probably not for them truth be told,... but it is for me..

Froze all the portions of Shepherds pie I made yesterday ...just had enough room for them in the freezer.. the containers take up a lot of room, so if I'd made more I would have had no space..

Sitting here now with a cold drink...


----------



## Furryanimal

Mowed the front lawn and watching my cricket team on you tube.


----------



## feywon

hollydolly said:


> I've bookmarked that @feywon, thanks for that , I just clicked on it, and it zooms right in to the exact area or street....
> 
> ... but I've forgotten the password to my laptop , and it won't let me in unless I reinstall windows .. I've tried looking on you tube and everywhere for fixes, and followed them to the letter but none of them work... very frustrating..


 
You're welcome about the first thing i quoted. About the second.. the worst thing about passwords to even get into devices is that you can't click 'forgot password' enter some info in response to questions and get into it to make a new one.


----------



## Don M.

I replaced the battery in my Timex wristwatch this morning.  When I opened the case, I found that it had a cover over the battery with a couple of very tiny "latches"....I could have easily broken them.  I found a UTube video that showed the proper way to unlatch the battery, and did it the right way.  This is just my cheap "every day" watch, and it would probably cost more to take it to a shop than a new watch would cost.


----------



## hollydolly

Don M. said:


> I replaced the battery in my Timex wristwatch this morning.  When I opened the case, I found that it had a cover over the battery with a couple of very tiny "latches"....I could have easily broken them.  I found a UTube video that showed the proper way to unlatch the battery, and did it the right way.  This is just my cheap "every day" watch, and it would probably cost more to take it to a shop than a new watch would cost.


I did exactly that the other day.. was very pleased with myself, got the back off eventually, which was no mean feat, then the inner plastic casing, replaced the battery, put the casing back in,  and it all worked wonderfully, then tried to get the back casing  on, and no matter what I do it just refuses to go back on. It's not damaged in any way but for some reason it will not clip back on again...


----------



## Don M.

hollydolly said:


> but for some reason it will not clip back on again...


If its a watch with a "knob" for setting the time, look closely at the back case for a small "notch" that would align with the knob "stem".  If that notch isn't aligned perfectly with the stem, the back cover will not seat down properly.  Even then, the cover on some of these watches fits so tight that it requires quite a bit of force to reseat them.


----------



## debodun

Trimmed the hedge.

Then an activity that goes without saying for me lately - took another carload of what many would consider junk to my new house. 

On the way back I decided to stop and check my post office box. When I pulled up to the curb, two middle aged people were looking into the window of a second hand shop across the street from the post office that went OOB. I asked them if they were customers or going to buy the shop. They said they were looking for someone to unload their things on and were surprised that store went belly-up. We got chatting and, of course, I mentioned I had a 2500 sq ft house full of things I was also trying to liquidate. They made several suggestions which I've already done, but they had no way of knowing that. After I picked up my mail I saw them walking down the street in the directon of my house which is only 0.3 miles (0.5 km) away. I got home and sure enough, here they come down the street. I hailed them and the woman ended up taking a tour of my house. She was impressed with the house and the contents which she didn't feel was junk. She said she would try to get someone interested in helpig me liquidete the contents, so I guess we'll see if she comes through.

After that I mowed the lawn. I am EXHAUSETED


----------



## hollydolly

Don M. said:


> If its a watch with a "knob" for setting the time, look closely at the back case for a small "notch" that would align with the knob "stem".  If that notch isn't aligned perfectly with the stem, the back cover will not seat down properly.  Even then, the cover on some of these watches fits so tight that it requires quite a bit of force to reseat them.


yes I have lined the notch up perfectly.. several times even under a magnifying glass.. but it just won't stay shut. I have tried really hard to squeeze it, don't want to use pliers which is my only other option or I'll break the glass , bit of a stalemate here with it tbh


----------



## jujube

I had a heart monitor put on today for a week's monitoring.  Nowhere as bad as it used to be with the multiple leads and unwieldy box hanging around your neck. Now it's a tiny plastic box stuck to your chest, which is monitored by a cellphone-like thingy that you have to keep no more than 30 feet from you.  I have it in an old fannypack. 

The good thing is that I can take quick showers.


----------



## J-Kat

Did my weekly laundry.  Typically do it on Monday but I had a visitor for lunch so put it off for a day.  Blew the leaves off the patio and watered the container flowers.  I had already tidied up the house in anticipation of my visitor so don't have any housework to do today.  Guess I'll watch some programs on the DVR or find something on a streaming channel.


----------



## horseless carriage

My wife and I may not have any children but we do have at least a dozen God-children. Some are actual God-children and some we euphemistically call, God-children. One very precious lady, our niece, the daughter of my wife's late brother. This lady has been a part of our life since she regularly stayed with us as a child when her mother battled breast cancer.

She's in her sixties now, a mother of three and a grandmother too. We joined her today to say farewell to the man whom she has known and loved for more than forty-five years. He too succumbed to cancer. Our niece didn't want the funeral to be one of mourning, we were told, "Please don't wear black." 

All the ladies attending were asked to wear something floral, so I thought of, and dismissed the idea, of wearing one of my Hawaiian shirts. In the end I text the lady a couple of photos of my chosen attire. The text came back: "Love it, love it, love it!" It seemed to make an impression on the funeral directors too, or at least the lady who was solemnly dressed in black and wearing a black top hat, who led the cortege. 

Photographing the floral tributes after the service the lady asked our niece who were we. "My God-parents," she said, "and before you ask, they always dress like that." Our niece and a second niece/God-daughter, my sister-in-law's daughter, are going to come and stay sometime in the not too distant future. But the widow needs time to grieve first and be comforted by her children. It was a mixed day, tears and laughter. We are truly blessed to call her: God-daughter and to have her and her family, in our lives.


----------



## oldpop

It is pouring the rain down here so I am pretty much stuck in the house. I found a little tiny Anole on the floor maybe an inch long. That got me thinking about their eggs. What I am doing at the moment is researching the life cycle of the Anole....          FYI, I liberated him out the back door.


----------



## Aneeda72

Dying, definitely dying , got my senior flu shot yesterday, got up today, wish I hadn’t.  Feel really tired, sleepy, and depleted of energy.  Ugh.  Just ugh.   Most severe reaction I’ve ever had to a flu shot.

Forced myself to walk, had to sit several times and have had to walk several times as I could not walk the usual distance.  

“They” say you can get both the flu and Covid shot on the same day.  I would not recommend doing so.


----------



## fmdog44

Went to Tutti Frutti and had a Vietnamese Coffee and Cheesecake combo frozen yogurt topped with walnuts sitting out side enjoying the sun, breeze and delicious yogurt.


----------



## Irwin

I'm killing time in the hospital parking lot with my dog, waiting for my wife to get out of rehab for her knee. It's a beautiful day... mid 70s, sunny. I'm in a shady spot.


----------



## hollydolly

Well today, I mowed the lawns back and front.... it was a glorious sunny day mid 70's.. so in readiness for any rain we might have coming  potentially , I mowed even tho' they probably would have been aright for another few days before the grass  needed  cutting..

Took a couple a couple of calls and arranged meetings for  tomorrow and a  few days next week...

Watered the border flowers,  shrubs and herbs.. as the sun  went down and moved from one side to the other .. I need a new lawn edging shears,  but I'm thinking maybe I might just leave that until the spring, because there's not going to be too much more mowing for this year

Searched for some things on Amazon... new Digital  Tyre inflater is something I need so I think I've found one which will do me well enough..

Otherwise,  it's been a pretty quiet day


----------



## fatboy

raining all day,cleaning house.hoping my roof dont leak!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I got out crafty, scrapbook supplies and made some cards for fall. Don’t know if I’ll actually give them to anyone, it’s the creative process that’s important, don’tcha know !


----------



## Shero

Been up and writing since 5am, now having breakfast of toast with avocado and orange juice and lots of coffee. Then I will go for a walk on the beach.


----------



## Don M.

We're having some nice mild weather, after weeks of heat.  Today, I got the chainsaw out, and cut up a big dead oak tree that some recent high winds blew over.  Mid Sept. through October is my favorite time of year to get out into the forest and harvest the dead trees for Winter firewood.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I was out in the rain all day, working as a mystery shopper.  I did five shops and made about $150.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  Sorry you had a bad reaction to the flu shot.  I haven’t heard much about this year’s batch.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We are at a hospital so Misa can have an outpatient surgery. She will be needing assistance at home now for about 2 weeks. I hope I can stay well enough to to take care of things...cooking....animals...you know - all her chores, plus the nursing care. I am ready now and here are a few pics of the facility.


----------



## JimBob1952

Did a little work this morning, some client calls.  Walked the dog.  This afternoon I'm going to hit golf balls then go for a mile swim.  Life could be worse.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope Misa's surgery goes well and she's home soon. Looks like a lovely day there.. as it was here today too. Wonder why the outpatient waiting room is furnished in Camo? ..other than that it looks identical to our hospital waiting rooms.. well the ones around here..can't say the same for some in the city..*ugh*


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had a 2 hour meeting ... heavy going, had to pay to park... ... , beautiful sunny day, so rather than come straight home, I stopped off at the pub in the woods and had a coke.. then to the supermarket for some groceries, and home...

Still sunny now but cooling a little at 5.45pm.... .. trying to think now what to cook fr dinner...


----------



## Kaila

It's usually better than _not_ having them, @Aneeda72 
I hope that you feel better, very soon.

I like that tree turning color, in your photo, @Paco Dennis


----------



## CinnamonSugar

License plate seen in grocery store parking lot: “IMFXN2”.


----------



## Kaila

I noticed that the trees are turning colors, here this week. It's so pretty, I enjoy it every year.  It never gets tiring. 
Some Fall flowers are still in bloom, and many of the trees are still summery green, while some are turning  to shades of yellow, rusty orange or red. I am thankful I can see them!


----------



## PamfromTx

Laundry and 'light' housework.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Laundry and 'light' housework.


----------



## PamfromTx

Oh, I got the 'Autumn' decorations down and didn't like how they looked; so, I put them away.  LOL  Ceramic squirrel is out of sight.  

I have a feeling that Christmas decorations will be to the bare minimum this approaching Christmas.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

It poured today so I got out the fall decorations and transformed the living room and dining room into autumn. 
I lit a candle that smelled like apples and cinnamon.  
I had fun decorating but I'm sure after Thanksgiving I will wish I had left half the stuff in the storage room.


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> My advice:
> Over the course of my lifetime I've used a lot of different mops. Dozens, in fact. About 15 years ago I came across this one at our county fair and never looked back. All of my children bought the same type when they moved out, for the same reason - it's close to mop perfection!
> 
> I'm still on my original mop setup, though I have bought additional mop heads for different applications. Mostly I use the fluffy green and the blue scrubby.
> 
> For cleaning bathtubs: I reduce the extension on the mop so the stick isn't too long, put the blue scrubby on and literally mop the tub. I'm done in just a minute or two.
> 
> When I'm mopping floors I use two mopheads so that I don't have to keep rinsing them.
> 
> Afterwards, the mopheads go in the washing machine. Hang to dry.
> 
> Amazon sells them now. Here's the basic info: https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-StarMop-Wet-Microfiber-Cleaning/dp/B009319INC
> 
> This is the setup I'd recommend:
> https://www.amazon.com/Starfiber-Aq...ld=1&keywords=Starfiber&qid=1631281629&sr=8-2
> 
> p.s. I have no financial or other interest in this company. I'm just an extremely satisfied customer!


After reading your recommendation on the short handled mop I was in the Dollar Tree and found a short handled sponge mop.

I have no illusions about its durability but I wanted to try it before ordering a sturdier more expensive mop.

I tried it this morning and was amazed at how simple it was to clean the tub and tile surround.  I squirted the cleaner and let it work for five
minutes, effortlessly swished around a couple of times with the mop, and rinsed the tub area with the hand held shower.

I’m 100% sold on using a short handled mop to clean the tub.

Thanks for the helpful tip!

B


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> After reading your recommendation on the short handled mop I was in the Dollar Tree and found a short handled sponge mop.
> 
> I have no illusions about its durability but I wanted to try it before ordering a sturdier more expensive mop.
> 
> I tried it this morning and was amazed at how simple it was to clean the tub and tile surround.  I squirted the cleaner and let it work for five
> minutes, effortlessly swished around a couple of times with the mop, and rinsed the tub area with the hand held shower.
> 
> I’m 100% sold on using a short handled mop to clean the tub.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful tip!
> 
> B


I had thought about using some kind of device with an extension for the tub.  I have a hard time getting to all the spots inside of it.  Think I'll visit our Dollar store and see if they have one like you mentioned.  I appreciate your post!


----------



## Pappy

Getting spare bedroom cleaned and sheets washed. My oldest son and DIL will be here Monday for a 5 day visit. They will be flying in from Longwood, WA. Need to go to BJs to stock up on some things too.


----------



## Lee

Will get my aerobic exercise in today.....taking kitty to vet for his once a month nail trim. How do they know? ESP? All I know is he knows and hides,  alternating with running when you find the hidey hole.

After that the man is coming for fixing the gas fireplace. 

I see money with wings flying out the window.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day, spent most of it out in the garden, just generally tidying, snipping things here and there... and  emptying and scrubbing down the Bird bath...

ordered a new Stick Vac online.. I have a Mielle Cat & Dog, Vac, which is brilliant, but it's heavy to do the stairs with, and then hauling it upstairs to do all up here... .. so I bought the cordless stick one .....I also got some rubber stick on wall protectors, I have a door that sticks all the time when it's closed over so when it's pushed hard it hits the painted wall behind it, so I'm going to try these little rubber wall protectors..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B096M55DL9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marie5656

*Today the residents in my building are having a holiday craft sale.  I made the signs announcing it, as I am not crafty. But I did get some copies of a friend's self published cookbook, and I will sell them there*


----------



## Pecos

I have to go get coffee beans, do a load of wash, do some yard work, and take a long walk in the perfect weather we are having today.


----------



## katlupe

I am going through my closets and dressers to get rid of more stuff. Space is precious in a small apartment. Cleaning the inside of the closets and dressers as I do this.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to the rugby this evening......I also opened the post-i now have my vaccine passport,needed in Wales from October 11th.


----------



## oldpop

Enjoying a beautiful fall day. Temp is sixty six degrees. The sky is deep blue and the sun is shinning after a few days of rain. Love it. I will be in the woods this afternoon.


----------



## fmdog44

Watching The Sopranos marathon all day & night on HBO


----------



## carouselsilver

I am enjoying the gorgeous weather today! It rained hard yesterday, and now it is lovely and definitely fall!


----------



## StarSong

So far, I enjoyed a brisk 30 minute walk in the cool morning air.  Will probably do a little housework today, but nothing too arduous. 

Need to start planning an early November baby shower luncheon for my son and daughter-in-law's first child.


----------



## Aneeda72

I gave my bathroom a good cleaning, vacuumed, and the the usual with walking walking walking.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> I gave my bathroom a good cleaning, vacuumed, and the the usual with walking walking walking.


Glad to hear you are feeling better, @Aneeda72 !


----------



## Kaila

@Marie5656  Let us know how that building craft sale went, today.  Hopefully, it was fun.
I was surprised it is not scheduled for a Saturday, when more visitors and family members might have come.

I imagine that many there would love the cookbook. 
I wonder how it did.

I hope you are feeling better, @Aneeda72


----------



## Marie5656

Kaila said:


> @Marie5656  Let us know how that building craft sale went, today.  Hopefully, it was fun.
> I was surprised it is not scheduled for a Saturday, when more visitors and family members might have come.
> 
> I imagine that many there would love the cookbook.
> I wonder how it did.


We did well.   It was actually meant for the residents to sell to other residents. rather than the general public, though some family members came.    We were discussing having one more  before Christmas, and open it up to others (but have to decide how to deal with the fact that we are a secure building, and all visitors have to be buzzed inside).  When we meet abut it next week, I may ask about having it on a weekend, though.
The cook book did well.  I am holding a couple copies to give as gifts, and also some to sell to people who want a second or third copy, but are waiting for next months check.

Here is a link to my friends book  

Tupelo’s Table Spoon: A collection of recipes written by a Mouse !: Boyle, Mrs Carole R: 9798577223007: AmazonSmile: Books


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> I see money with wings flying out the window.


Funny phrase, Lee. 
I hope you succeeded at outsmarting your cat to get into the carrier.  It's not easy for a _mere human to accomplish!_


----------



## Jules

fmdog44 said:


> Watching The Sopranos marathon all day & night on HBO


There’s a podcaster who has said she’s watched the whole series 29 times.  Good grief.



Aneeda72 said:


> I gave my bathroom a good cleaning, vacuumed, and the the usual with walking walking walking.


Sounds like you’re doing much better.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> There’s a podcaster who has said she’s watched the whole series 29 times.  Good grief.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you’re doing much better.


Yes I am, thank you.  My face is a bit swollen so an allergic reaction to the shot, have to be careful next year and discuss it with my doc.


----------



## Aneeda72

Staying up late waiting for my daughter to finish having her MRI.  Texted her husband and she is still in the machine, it is 9:30 in Texas and 8:30 here.  At least she made it there, she was not sure she could-so much pain.  I told her to take a pain pill an hour before she left.

I hope they can give her some results tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Staying up late waiting for my daughter to finish having her MRI.  Texted her husband and she is still in the machine, it is 9:30 in Texas and 8:30 here.  At least she made it there, she was not sure she could-so much pain.  I told her to take a pain pill an hour before she left.
> 
> I hope they can give her some results tonight, but I doubt it.


Sorry to hear your daughter is having such a hard time. Hope she can be on the mend soon.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Dying, definitely dying , got my senior flu shot yesterday, got up today, wish I hadn’t.  Feel really tired, sleepy, and depleted of energy.  Ugh.  Just ugh.   Most severe reaction I’ve ever had to a flu shot.
> 
> Forced myself to walk, had to sit several times and have had to walk several times as I could not walk the usual distance.
> 
> “They” say you can get both the flu and Covid shot on the same day.  I would not recommend doing so.


Just what you needed....After effects from a shot.
Hope this doesn't last very long.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Just what you needed....After effects from a shot.
> Hope this doesn't last very long.


I am lots better, thank.  I ran a small fever as well and I never get a fever.  Husband had no reaction to his shot.  And so angry at my doctor-told her for a month I wanted the covid booster first and she insisted the recommendation was 8 months after the last Covid shot.  I insisted it was 6 months.

So when I saw her Wednesday she gave me the flu shot .  Then the ADA announced get the Covid booster after six months.  Now I can’t get the Covid booster until we get back from Texas which is swimming in covid.  I could still barely get it, but I got so sick with the flu shot I need to wait a bit longer.  And I can’t risk getting sick from the Covid shot.  Ugh.

A1C was 7.3 so all the walking is paying off in keeping my sugar lower and my butt from growing back.  B12 and D were below normal so taking pills, again.

Daughter managed to endure getting MRI.  3 days before results.  I think she will need back surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

Very overcast today but 72 deg f ... so a good excuse not to go anywhere. Waiting in for a large Amazon delivery... nothing else planned for the day...


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I am lots better, thank.  I ran a small fever as well and I never get a fever.  Husband had no reaction to his shot.  And so angry at my doctor-told her for a month I wanted the covid booster first and she insisted the recommendation was 8 months after the last Covid shot.  I insisted it was 6 months.
> 
> So when I saw her Wednesday she gave me the flu shot .  Then the ADA announced get the Covid booster after six months.  Now I can’t get the Covid booster until we get back from Texas which is swimming in covid.  I could still barely get it, but I got so sick with the flu shot I need to wait a bit longer.  And I can’t risk getting sick from the Covid shot.  Ugh.
> 
> A1C was 7.3 so all the walking is paying off in keeping my sugar lower and my butt from growing back.  B12 and D were below normal so taking pills, again.
> 
> Daughter managed to endure getting MRI.  3 days before results.  I think she will need back surgery.


Surgery.........when it rains, it pours......hoping for the best for your daughter.
Be safe in Texas.......too bad about your booster shot.


----------



## Lee

Raining today.....at least I don't have to water my perennial haul from the nursery. They can sit in their cozy little pots till ready to plant after the new border gets dug.

I lucked out yesterday. Man came to fix the darn fireplace for the 4th time and feels sorry as a lot of money has gone into that fireplace repair. And I do not like the fireplace, too many complicated settings, no simple on/off temp thingie.

He said he can get one for us at a discount cost, just pay him for his time. He will have to disassemble and reassemble the whole mantel surround but still will be worth it.


----------



## Knight

setting the forms & mixing  concrete for the platform my wife's green house will sit on. I'm going to do it in sections instead of trying to get it done in one day. Thankfully my wife is fit enough to help me skreet the sections as I progress.


----------



## dobielvr

Did a little watering this morning before the gardeners came.  Funny how they do such a super job when they see that I'm outside piddling around. lol

Catching up on the computer currently, then off to cook for grandpa.  He's going to be moving in to an assisted living home mid October, so this may be the last time I cook for him.
I guess I can still take him food when I go visit, just not as much.


----------



## Buckeye

We are headed over to the large flea market this afternoon.  SO has never been to this one.


----------



## debodun

Took another load of clothes to the new house. All that remains here are the clothes I might wear soon.

Then went shopping a Job Lots. Of course couldn't get some things on my list. I asked a woman that was stocking the shelves where the molasses was. She said the last two bottles were just sold. They were also out of rice cakes and lavender body spray.

Came back home a started cleaning off the hutch in the dining room. Man what a mess! My mom used it as a desk. I think some things are still there that she was using. All got covered over by this and that over the years. Piles of tablecloths. A lot of old pens and pencils got tossed. A few things I'll be taking to the other house - wooden cat cutout, some round plaques with cat pictures. Try to sell the serving tray with the old sailing ship.


----------



## Irwin

I'm getting rid of some crap that we don't use. I could sell it and get a few hundred dollars, but then I'd have to deal with people who want to buy used crap, so I'll just bring it to Goodwill instead.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I got stopped at the RR crossing  by the passenger train that goes between Cordele and Plains.  Since my grandpa was a railroad man and I traveled on trains when a young child, I always enjoy seeing trains.  

unique wrinkle on this one, however.   Sleek silver and blue passenger cars could have been from the 1950’s… then the passengers started to disembark… with cycling togs (including helmets) and high-end street bicycles.   Guess they ride part way in the train and cycled part way.  Wouldn’t have seen that in the 50s!


----------



## ronaldj

its national comic book day, so I am reading comic books.


----------



## Kaila

dobielvr said:


> I guess I can still take him food when I go visit, just not as much.


I am sure he'd love that!


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> I am lots better, thank.  I ran a small fever as well and I never get a fever.  Husband had no reaction to his shot.  And so angry at my doctor-told her for a month I wanted the covid booster first and she insisted the recommendation was 8 months after the last Covid shot.  I insisted it was 6 months.
> 
> So when I saw her Wednesday she gave me the flu shot .  Then the ADA announced get the Covid booster after six months.  Now I can’t get the Covid booster until we get back from Texas which is swimming in covid.  I could still barely get it, but I got so sick with the flu shot I need to wait a bit longer.  And I can’t risk getting sick from the Covid shot.  Ugh.
> 
> A1C was 7.3 so all the walking is paying off in keeping my sugar lower and my butt from growing back.  B12 and D were below normal so taking pills, again.
> 
> Daughter managed to endure getting MRI.  3 days before results.  I think she will need back surgery.


That is why I am staying home where I can swim all I want within our walls.  Well, I've heard conflicting stories about when to take the booster; I must be way behind the news ~ I thought it was 8 months.  That is what my family doctor told me a couple of weeks ago.  So, I have to take the flu shot, the Covid-19 booster.  And then the following week, I have a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a breast MRI.


----------



## Tish

Mowing the lawns.


----------



## PamfromTx

More 'light' housework with a nap every hour or so.  lol   Just kidding!


----------



## Kaila

@PamfromTx
Also check with your doctors if need be, or just have the vaccines sometime _after the mammogram.....

What I have read is that the covid vaccine  (due to stimulating the immune system as it is supposed to)
could enlarge the lymph nodes temporarily, and might possibly make a result *appear* to be possibly cancer, when it *is not.
I would prefer to avoid any confusion on that, myself.*

I have no idea if the *other* tests/imaging have that possibility or not. (But you could probably have the ultrasound on same day as the mammogram, to get them both done first, anyway.)_


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> @PamfromTx
> Also check with your doctors if need be, or just have the vaccines sometime soon _after the mammogram, etc.....
> 
> What I have read is that the covid vaccine  (due to stimulating the immune system as it is supposed to)
> could enlarge the lymph nodes temporarily, and might possibly make a result *appear* to be possibly cancer, when it *is not.
> I would prefer to avoid any confusion on that, myself.*_


Yes, I was told about that.   Thank you, @Kalia.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> More 'light' housework with a nap every hour or so.  lol   Just kidding!


Kidding about the housework?


----------



## Shero

With all the moving and other things, I have not been abe to read a book. So today I am finally going to start the biography of Hemingway which was given to me as a gift last Christmas!


----------



## dobielvr

Kaila said:


> I am sure he'd love that!


Thanks, I think he will too.

I found out today that he'll have a fridge and microwave only in his little apartment.  They really like to encourage their 
residents to eat in the main dining area.
He can keep his dog too, which I'm glad to hear.  He's a lab.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RnR

Lazy Sunday Lounge lady ... down under.


----------



## jujube

Trying to figure out this %@&!÷%& heart monitor.  When I got up briefly at 5 a.m., it was showing 42% charge left. At 7, it's dead.  No warning on the monitor.

I peeled it off (it's glued to my chest) ..... ouch......and put it in the charger. Nothing is happening.  

Oh, well, I've had it on for 5 days, so maybe that'll be enough. I'll have to call the cardio office in the morning to see what to do. I only had two more days to go.

Does anything work like it should these days


----------



## Liberty

I feel a "donut run" coming on!


----------



## charry

Trying to find a petrol  station open so I can top up......4 closed in my area ....I’m not wasting more petrol in looking , so home now........
Booking that electric car  ASAP...........


----------



## hollydolly

Just been trying out my new  Cordless stick Vac...... It was a bit daunting when I opened the box, there was so many parts.. but fortunately I realised quite quickly that I don't need most of those parts to put it together and try it out. There was only about 5 minutes charge in the battery...it's digital so I worked out how to give it more power.. and it did well on my carpet and rugs in the livingroom..  which btw I thought were clean but within minutes the dust container was half full......It's very quiet compared to my big powerful Miele, so I wasn't expecting the strength of power from it given it is so quiet...

Anyway I've got it on charge now.. so we'll see what it's like once it's full charged..

I've also attached some little rubber stick-on protectors to the wall in the kitchen behind the door where the kitchen handle hits the wall when the door sticks and I have to push hard to open it.. . While I was at it, I thought why not stick one in the 2 bathrooms, both have tiled walls and one handle hits the wall , and  in the other bathroom the door hits the towel rail..so they're super protective. Clear, small, thick and rubberised  and they can be taken off and washed if needed, and leave no residue on the surfaces..


----------



## Lee

Holly glad the vac is doing it's job. I too will order those stick on things, I have one door that hits a cabinet in the small bedroom.

Waiting for it to warm up a bit and then will head outside to do some yard work, need to remove two perennials that were what I call "surprise" plants. End of year sale with no tag so I took a chance, they grew over 5 feet high in what is supposed to be a short perennial border.


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185718


That is not me, so it must be you, Pam.  
You can stop washing *that* plate, now, and move on to the next one. That one is clean now, Pam.  I'm just trying to be very helpful, of course.


----------



## Sassycakes

My plans for today are just to get some rest. It's only 10:30 am where I live and I am all ready to take a nap. The last few days have been busy but in a good way. My nephew's daughter, my great-niece, her hubby and 2 daughters drove up from Georgia to visit. We went out to dinner and my daughter and her family came also. Believe me when I tell you a lot of throwing kisses going around. We had dinner outside the restaurant and it was wonderful.  Now the old lady needs to take a nap.


----------



## MickaC

Was a beautiful day out......did i spend time out there......nope, not much.
Saw an advertisement on Facebook......Diamond Painting.
Surfed and found some sites.
Came to the conclusion that it may be an expensive hobby......time wasted.

Did the countdown on the arrival of my " LOVE "  4 weeks.........you might be getting bored of this countdown update......yes.....no??????

Going to put a firecracker under my butt tomorrow....to start a new week of outside happenings.


----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> I feel a "donut run" coming on!View attachment 185780


Wait for me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> Was a beautiful day out......did i spend time out there......nope, not much.
> Saw an advertisement on Facebook......Diamond Painting.
> Surfed and found some sites.
> Came to the conclusion that it may be an expensive hobby......time wasted.
> 
> Did the countdown on the arrival of my " LOVE "  4 weeks.........you might be getting bored of this countdown update......yes.....no??????
> 
> Going to put a firecracker under my butt tomorrow....to start a new week of outside happenings.


No, not bored of the countdown because j’aime l’amour


----------



## WheatenLover

A repeat of the last several days - mostly sleeping. I just found out it's Sunday (for 48 more minutes). Gee, where has all that time gone?

This is due to chemo fatigue. It was improving, but for the last few days I've been wiped out.


----------



## WheatenLover

It's not sad, Jules and MickaC. It's part of the healing process. I think a lot of healing takes place when one is asleep -- at least that's been what I've been told most of my life. So it's actually a good thing. Tomorrow is a new day, and I plan to be awake for it! I'm done with treatment finally, and next is tests to see how well it worked. I expect the results to be excellent.


----------



## debodun

Made two trips to my new house to bring more junk, then it started raining, of course.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Made two trips to my new house to bring more junk, then it started raining, of course.


Leave the junk behind in a dumpster


----------



## PamfromTx

Cleaning the bathrooms (in my dreams) while I nap.


----------



## Lee

Loaded up the truck for donations after I rearranged things in the spare bedroom/junk room.....Riley is going nuts cause now he sees there is actually a floor in there.


----------



## Pepper

Laundry


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Made two trips to my new house to bring more junk, then it started raining, of course.


I'm hyperventilating with your tales, Deb.   Just throw the junk away.  I'm sure there are plenty of dumpsters around your area.


----------



## Pecos

I just finished a follow up to the hip replacement I had done five years ago. Everything looked great , come back in three years.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Made two trips to my new house to bring *more junk*,


Many a true thing is framed as a joke.


----------



## JimBob1952

Mile swim.  Worked for a while.  Went out for lunch and to clean/vacuum my car.  I'm in charge of dinner tonight so will soon be going out to shop, then home again to cook.  Perfect day here, bright sunshine, 70s, no humidity.  I know the planet is doomed and all that but it's hard to tell today.


----------



## Irwin

Waiting in the hospital parking lot for my wife to get out of physical therapy. My dog's asleep in the back.


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> Made two trips to my new house to bring more junk, then it started raining, of course.


Deb......you're even starting to call stuff junk.....should some stuff be better off going to a dumpster.
Are you really attached to 100% of all your stuff.


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> Deb......you're even starting to call stuff junk.....should some stuff be better off going to a dumpster.
> Are you really attached to 100% of all your stuff.


Some people who are attached to their stuff but don't need it or, to be honest, pay much attention to it, take pictures of it and then give it away or toss it. Often, they decide by figuring out when the last time they used it was. It's been a year (except for used seasonal stuff), time to go!


----------



## Don M.

Today, I replaced the drive and deck belts on my riding mower.  The deck belt was easy...especially as I had to remove the deck to get to the drive belt.  This drive belt, however, was a major task....I can see why the dealer wanted over $200 to do it.  Finally, after almost 4 hours, and the use of some words I hadn't used in years, I got the mower back together and working.  

I think I'm getting too old for some of this stuff.


----------



## fmdog44

I went to Smoothie King and had a delicious pumpkin/banana smoothie.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am feeling so much better today! I ate two meals, washed dishes, played with my dog, and read a book. I had the energy and stamina to do more cleaning, but I got lazy.


----------



## Irwin

I sold a guitar today! Now I only have five left (plus a bass).


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, bad news of a sort.

Even with a doctors form filled out husbands work may not let him not talk on the phone and he will be forced to take FMLA.  After that runs out, forced retirement.    We only need him to work three more years, dang it.  Although, because they have really good insurance, we had hoped for a much longer time period.  He’s worked there 27 years.

But companies could care less.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 10.25am...rain is forecast to be heavy starting in about an hour.

I've got the laundry washed, dried and hung back up

Having a cuppa tea now..

I have to go out to a business meeting , and then to look at some new property.... typical that we've had dry weather all this time, and then today it's going to rain heavily..oh well.. ce'st la vie... ..might see if i can get some fuel today... all the petrol garages  for miles have run out ..I'm not desperate but I like to have a full tank, and I have less than half..so if I can't get it, it's no biggie, thankfully I don't have to go to work,  like so many who can't find fuel anywhere

Have a good day folks...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around our community garden at 6:30,watered the plants/flowers It was 63
This morning my long walk {6 blocks}will be to Canopy of Neighbors office,where I'll be helping to get a mailing our for our members Afterwards,if I'm not too tired,walk the next block over to Walgreens.I need a couple of items. If not today,I'll go tomorrow
 The rest of my day read NYT,my book,weather permitting take afternoon walk


----------



## MickaC

Big day Tuesday....lol....lol.
Garbage to the curb.
Paying property taxes.
Continuing the never ending disagreement with my level......i think they were invented to torment people.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's my birthday so I celebrated by doing some shopping.


----------



## Pinky

Capt Lightning said:


> It's my birthday so I celebrated by doing some shopping.


Happy Birthday @ Capt Lightning


----------



## Mr. Ed

Volunteer at the library


----------



## MickaC

Capt Lightning said:


> It's my birthday so I celebrated by doing some shopping.


 @Capt Lightning Hope you're having a GREAT BIRTHDAY......and HAPPY SHOPPING.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sorting thru the stuff I bought the other day; checking to see if they fit or need to be returned.  Phew, that's enough work for one day.  

Nothing exciting, I bought 2 pairs of leggings, 2 blouses, some granny panties and a pair of dressy pants.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, Deb would be so proud of me.

I bought a ring 10 years ago, was seduced by its packaging, gold, and sparkling diamond chips.  But I am not a jewelry person, I probably wore it only 5 times in 10 years.  Other than my wedding rings, it’s the only piece of jewelry I’ve ever owned.

Anyway, it’s been in the safety deposit box for a few years.  My daughter doesn’t like yellow gold.  And jewelry, like cars, looses its value quickly.  Rather than give it to my daughter, I went to a pawn shop, first time, asked Donna in my hood thread how to go about this.

I went to sell it.  They offered very little.  Stopped at another pawn shop, cleaner, nicer and they offered 280 dollars for it.  Quite a bit less than I paid, but 280 is 280 and I sold it.  Had to show ID, had to give a fingerprint.  Felt quite risque.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, Deb would be so proud of me.
> 
> I bought a ring 10 years ago, was seduced by its packaging, gold, and sparkling diamond chips.  But I am not a jewelry person, I probably wore it only 5 times in 10 years.  Other than my wedding rings, it’s the only piece of jewelry I’ve ever owned.
> 
> Anyway, it’s been in the safety deposit box for a few years.  My daughter doesn’t like yellow gold.  And jewelry, like cars, looses its value quickly.  Rather than give it to my daughter, I went to a pawn shop, first time, asked Donna in my hood thread how to go about this.
> 
> I went to sell it.  They offered very little.  Stopped at another pawn shop, cleaner, nicer and they offered 280 dollars for it.  Quite a bit less than I paid, but 280 is 280 and I sold it.  Had to show ID, had to give a fingerprint.  Felt quite risque.


Proud of you !!!   I always think that if I haven't worn something that is sitting in the closet (for a year or 2).... I am not going to wear it.  I donate it to Goodwill.  I always have a box or bag in a corner of that closet.


----------



## Lawrence00

JimBob1952 said:


> Mile swim.  Worked for a while.  Went out for lunch and to clean/vacuum my car.  I'm in charge of dinner tonight so will soon be going out to shop, then home again to cook.  Perfect day here, bright sunshine, 70s, no humidity.  I know the planet is doomed and all that but it's hard to tell today.



The Earth is just fine. George Carlin says so.

The George Carlin "Saving the Planet" skit is quite good. I cannot paste links here, it is on YouTube.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Was going to do the gutters today but it is raining, if it clears up I will get it done.


----------



## Shero

Sitting in the car, looking at beautifu scenery as we approach a Koala Sanctuary, afterwards lunch.


----------



## Jules

I love koalas.


----------



## Irwin

I made enchiladas for dinner. Delicious!


----------



## PamfromTx

Irwin said:


> I made enchiladas for dinner. Delicious!


Oh wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Was going to do the gutters today but it is raining, if it clears up I will get it done.


Our gutters are too high to do ourselves so we called a Gutter cleaner in 2 months ago,.. he vac'd front and back ..in about 30 minutes total... .I was impressed by how quick it was....and he took pics while he was there to prove it was clean..


----------



## hollydolly

Did you know..I only learned this , this week due to the fuel shortage... .. that all new cars are fitted with an anti-syphon Valve ?

I had no idea about  this.. nor did the guy who after driving around for miles looking for a garage that had some petrol, filled his sisters car up full with the plan to syphon off half into his own car when he returned.. No can do.. with new cars apparently...


----------



## Lee

Quick grocery run, garden clean up and fall planting. Bought some end of season bargain perennials.


----------



## katlupe

Right now having my morning coffee and just prepped and started a boneless pork shoulder roast in the Instant Pot. After my shower, I plan on going through some more clothing. I will put it in the laundry or the donate bag, depending on what I want or don't want. Nothing else is planned.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I must stay home and preserve what little fuel I have in my tank, because I have to go out tomorrow for some important business..and then again Saturday if I don't manage to find anywhere between now and then who has any fuel stocks... 

trouble is we're all caught between a rock and a hard place. can't afford to run our precious fuel tank down driving for miles from town to town finding a garage with fuel and long queues... but yet we need to go out and find some..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Did you know..I only learned this , this week due to the fuel shortage... .. that all new cars are fitted with an anti-syphon Valve ?
> 
> I had no idea about  this.. nor did the guy who after driving around for miles looking for a garage that had some petrol, filled his sisters car up full with the plan to syphon off half into his own car when he returned.. No can do with new cars apparently...


I think they did that back around 1997 here (US).


----------



## MickaC

I get my haircut this morning with my regular hairdresser......happy......my last cut with her was early April.
My next cut was in June......covid cancelled that one.
Then the next one was mid JULY.....she took very ill.....was able to get a cut with someone else.
Now that she's back, she will have short days for a while yet.
I certainly appreciate having a regular gal......no explaining......she knows what to do.
The rest of the day.......might be lazy....


----------



## Buckeye

Taking my SO to her doctor's appointment this afternoon, then she usually wants to shop for a couple of hours, and then maybe dinner.  Thus is our social life.


----------



## Pepper

Listening to the Mick Jagger interview with Howard Stern at 1:15 pm.  I know Howard is pissing his pants with joy!  He's tried for decades to get this meeting.


----------



## hollydolly

Wooohooo... I got petrol!! there was an alert on NEXTDOOR App, which said a local garage  had got a delivery today but the queue was 2 miles long to get in from people coming from out of town .. so I jumped in the car immediately, and raced down there because I know a short-cut on that road  to be able to join that queue , and cut the queue  off by 2/3rds which is what I did. Absolute mayhem down there because of course it's only a 2 lane road and trucks and all other traffic are thundering past and  the queued traffic are getting in the way.. so dangerous too..   I still had to queue for 20 minutes to get onto the forecourt, but I got my little car topped up, ..but the people 2 miles back in the other direction.. might not even get any at all by the time they manage to reach the garage.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I heard the steam pipes rumbling yesterday.

It must be time for the annual test and inspection.

This morning I decided that I had better vacuum, dust, and move the plants to their winter locations.

Spending a few minutes each day sifting, sorting and organizing the items in my hoarder room.

Last week I took a load of things to one of the flea market vendors.  He seemed pleased and appreciative.

Today I’m attempting to rehome a 48” round folding restaurant table and a turn of the century GWW oil lamp.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

At the oil change place having, well, my car’s oil changed  but also having a new set of windshield-cleaner ‘squirters’ installed as the passenger-side one was only sending out an anemic puddle of liquid.

also, been online this AM and booked a hotel room in Northern Alabama near Huntsville for later in the month so I can go up and —hopefully—catch some fall color in the mountains and see some beautiful scenery…


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> At the oil change place having, well, my car’s oil changed  but also having a new set of windshield-cleaner ‘squirters’ installed as the passenger-side one was only sending out an anemic puddle of liquid.
> 
> also, been online this AM and booked a hotel room in Northern Alabama near Huntsville for later in the month so I can go up and —hopefully—catch some fall color in the mountains and see some beautiful scenery…


I won't say who in case they don't want it public but there's a member here who lives in or near Huntsville Alabama , perhaps you already know them


----------



## Lizzie00

Aunt Bea said:


> After reading your recommendation on the short handled mop I was in the Dollar Tree and found a short handled sponge mop.
> 
> I have no illusions about its durability but I wanted to try it before ordering a sturdier more expensive mop.
> 
> I tried it this morning and was amazed at how simple it was to clean the tub and tile surround.  I squirted the cleaner and let it work for five
> minutes, effortlessly swished around a couple of times with the mop, and rinsed the tub area with the hand held shower.
> 
> I’m 100% sold on using a short handled mop to clean the tub.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful tip!
> 
> B


Somehow i missed Starsong’s post about this so thx for bumping it up, Aunt B….and Starsong, thx to you for the share!

I’m happy to report that UPS is delivering myyyy Starfiber Starmop this very day…. mop perfection, here i come!!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I won't say who in case they don't want it public but there's a member here who lives in or near Huntsville Alabama , perhaps you already know them


Can’t say I do, @hollydolly   Maybe they’ll see the post and let me know


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> trouble is we're all caught between a rock and a hard place. can't afford to run our precious fuel tank down driving for miles from town to town finding a garage with fuel and long queues... but yet we need to go out and find some..


I remember that horrible dilemma during the gasoline crisis in the late 70s.    


hollydolly said:


> Wooohooo... I got petrol!! there was an alert on NEXTDOOR App, which said a local garage had got a delivery today


Whew!!!  That's got to be a load off your mind!


----------



## StarSong

Lizzie00 said:


> Somehow i missed Starsong’s post about this so thx for bumping it up, Aunt B….and Starsong, thx to you for the share!
> 
> I’m happy to report that UPS is delivering myyyy Starfiber Starmop this very day…. mop perfection, here i come!!!!


Let me know how you like it, Lizzie!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I remember that horrible dilemma during the gasoline crisis in the late 70s.
> 
> Whew!!!  That's got to be a load off your mind!


It certainly is.. because I really thought I wasn't going to be able to get any at all, and it's really important that I attend these meetings tomorrow, and then Saturday.. too... and the latter is in a different county!!


----------



## dobielvr

I'm getting my rugs cleaned today between 12-2pm.

In the mean time while waiting ....I will be making some waldorf salad (granny smith apples, celery, walnuts and mayo) to have around.  And to serve when a girlfriend of mine comes by for lunch tmrw.

She works close by, so I invited her over.  I've known her since grammar school.


----------



## charry

Another day of trying to get petrol .......noway....half closed and the other half causing road jams queuing up,so, just  came home ....


----------



## Lee

I want to power wash the awnings, last week it rained and then time got in the way. Perfect day today, or it would have been perfect if the power washer did not die on me. Started up, made some sick little sounds then just died.

Going to see if I can get another one tomorrow.


----------



## Jules

Making a lemon cake from a mix.  I don’t remember why I bought it except that I used to do this for DD’s birthday.  I finally found a Jello Lemon Pudding to make the topping.  I have a feeling that taste won’t be as good as the memories are of it.  I’ve lots of from-scratch recipes, just thought I’d go back in time for this dessert.


----------



## Aneeda72

Was busy returning  stuff I bought for Henry , got it all done.


----------



## Kaila

Not a fun day, Aneeda, but a good accomplishment.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got the results of my daughter MRI, like me, her back is awful.  They are going to try a pain shot first, then possible back surgery if the pain shot does not help.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Got the results of my daughter MRI, like me, her back is awful.  They are going to try a pain shot first, then possible back surgery if the pain shot does not help.


I am so sorry. Hard to see  your kids going through stuff that you know is bad.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Was busy returning  stuff I bought for Henry , got it all done.


Not trying to be nosey.......but why are you returning stuff you got for Henry.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Not trying to be nosey.......but why are you returning stuff you got for Henry.


Because I didn’t get Henry.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Because I didn’t get Henry.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I'm so sorry.


Thanks, it got really strange with the breeder.  After giving Henry only one shot, the next day she started walking him around the neighborhood despite the danger of parvo and heart worm, she refused to wean him off mom even though he’s 11 weeks old, and then she asked me if, at my age, I was able to care for a puppy.  

So, I spoke to a friend who agreed she did not know what she was doing and I was done.  Got my deposit back.  She put him up for sale for even more money.  But he will be a bear to separate from mom at this point in time.  Certainly, not able to live in a an apartment


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> In the mean time while waiting ....I will be making some waldorf salad (granny smith apples, celery, walnuts and mayo) to have around.  And to serve when a girlfriend of mine comes by for lunch tmrw.


I'd totally forgotten about Waldorf salad - thanks for the reminder.  Am planning an outdoor baby shower and wanted something a little jazzier than a plain fruit salad (which I'll also serve for the kids).  I make a version with dried cranberries for a little extra tang.


----------



## oldpop

Not much.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been raining all day today. I had 2 meetings today, one early .. which took me until lunchtime, and then I managed to drive home and have a quick snack  and a cuppa tea , and then back out for a second meeting.. .

Picked up a couple of groceries on the way back . Went in for cheese, and all the Cambozola cheese in the fridge was out of date by_ 4 days _

This is one of our higher end supermarkets whose shelves are half empty currently, so no-one is being so run off their feet they can't notice a whole refrigerator shelf of cheese is past it's date by 4 days... . I did call someone of course,  and they took them all off.. but ridiculously slack shelf fillers, when they barely have any stock or customers for that matter, to let that slip.


----------



## katlupe

I am making applesauce in the Instant Pot with the 2 bags of apples I got from the food box yesterday. My new aide was supposed to work today (her 2nd day) but she got her vaccine on Wednesday and has been very sick ever since. If she is better tomorrow, we will work out a time for her to come then (after I do my shopping with Sonny and other errands). I already cleaned the bunny cage so now just on the computer for now.


----------



## PamfromTx

What I did today.

I have been at an Imaging Center in McAllen, Texas since around 9 a.m.; just got home.

The neatest thing (well, to me) is that there is a Radiologist there to discuss the findings of any diagnostic tests that are done.  I had a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a chest x-ray today.  I couldn't even stand for the chest x-ray because I was so tired due to lack of adequate sleep and I was so cold there.   And of course, I was alone. 

The good news?    *NO CANCER*... this time.  I burst into tears; happy tears.  I wanted to hug someone but they wouldn't allow it with the pandemic.  The Radiologist said I could hug her in a year perhaps.


----------



## Llynn

I'm going to clean the salt tank on my water softner/conditioner system.


----------



## Jules

Selling things on FB.  Obviously the prices were too low because they were snapped up and multiple requests for them.  One fellow drove for 1.5 hours to pick up something for free.  He couldn’t believe his luck.  I can’t believe that it’s finally out of my basement.  That’s what’s important to me.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Selling things on FB.  Obviously the prices were too low because they were snapped up and multiple requests for them.  One fellow drove for 1.5 hours to pick up something for free.  He couldn’t believe his luck.  I can’t believe that it’s finally out of my basement.  That’s what’s important to me.


yep, see I do that too if I want rid of stuff fast. Either almost give it away at ridiculously low prices or donate.

Our local charity shop  wouldn't take my very good condition unmarked redwood Modern sideboard because, quote  '' we're not selling dark wood at the moment''...It was in as new condition, and would have fetched them a days' takings if they'd sold it but they refused it  so I took it and put it out on the kerb  with a Free sign on it .

It hadn't been out there more than a short time when a guy knocked the door , he was so stunned that it was free he felt he had to come and double check,... 
 Bargain for him, and a big loss for the charity


----------



## AprilSun

I've been trying to place an order on the new Walmart website and it is a nightmare! I have been ordering from them for several years but they have changed their website and it is not user friendly now. If they keep this up, they will be losing online customers. I have read reviews about it and 94% were saying it is bad.


----------



## Murrmurr

AprilSun said:


> I've been trying to place an order on the new Walmart website and it is a nightmare! I have been ordering from them for several years but they have changed their website and it is not user friendly now. If they keep this up, they will be losing online customers. I have read reviews about it and 94% were saying it is bad.


That's a bummer. Explains why they emailed me like 15 surveys in the past 2 months, all about rating the website.


----------



## Murrmurr

We'll have the twins over the weekend, so my job today is to make the apartment safe for 2yr-olds, reassemble Zoey's bed, and hide Paxton's drum set and his most favorite toys in the closet. Good thing it's a big closet, plus it's even bigger once I take Zoey's bed-parts out of it.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> What I did today.
> 
> I have been at an Imaging Center in McAllen, Texas since around 9 a.m.; just got home.
> 
> The neatest thing (well, to me) is that there is a Radiologist there to discuss the findings of any diagnostic tests that are done.  I had a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a chest x-ray today.  I couldn't even stand for the chest x-ray because I was so tired due to lack of adequate sleep and I was so cold there.   And of course, I was alone.
> 
> The good news?    *NO CANCER*... this time.  I burst into tears; happy tears.  I wanted to hug someone but they wouldn't allow it with the pandemic.  The Radiologist said I could hug her in a year perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 186604


Pam, i'm so HAPPY for you with the answer of ...NO CANCER...
Too far away for a big HUG......just be on the lookout.....I'm sending you the " BIGGEST HUG EVER !!!!!!!! "
Take care.


----------



## RobinWren

Jules said:


> hours to pick up something for free.


when we renovated our bathroom I put the whole room on for free, a gentleman drove 21/2 hours to get it. I was happy, no dumping fees. I bought a beautiful glass cabinet out from the UK that belonged to my parents, used it for a long time but had no room when we moved here, again free, was gone in an hour.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> What I did today.
> 
> I have been at an Imaging Center in McAllen, Texas since around 9 a.m.; just got home.
> 
> The neatest thing (well, to me) is that there is a Radiologist there to discuss the findings of any diagnostic tests that are done.  I had a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a chest x-ray today.  I couldn't even stand for the chest x-ray because I was so tired due to lack of adequate sleep and I was so cold there.   And of course, I was alone.
> 
> The good news?    *NO CANCER*... this time.  I burst into tears; happy tears.  I wanted to hug someone but they wouldn't allow it with the pandemic.  The Radiologist said I could hug her in a year perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 186604


(((Happy Hugs))) @pamfromtexas!


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> What I did today.
> 
> I have been at an Imaging Center in McAllen, Texas since around 9 a.m.; just got home.
> 
> The neatest thing (well, to me) is that there is a Radiologist there to discuss the findings of any diagnostic tests that are done.  I had a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a chest x-ray today.  I couldn't even stand for the chest x-ray because I was so tired due to lack of adequate sleep and I was so cold there.   And of course, I was alone.
> 
> The good news?    *NO CANCER*... this time.  I burst into tears; happy tears.  I wanted to hug someone but they wouldn't allow it with the pandemic.  The Radiologist said I could hug her in a year perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 186604


So happy for you Pam!!


----------



## dobielvr

Went and had a televisit with a new rhuemy today.  Downtown.

Then off to the store for some Armenian food.  I'm going to be cooking for my cousin and his wife, and my neighbor while his wife is in rehab.  Physical rehab.
Then to Walmart.  Picked up Eric Clapton's greatest hits CD.  A couple of plants.  Other things.

Now, I'm having a marinated skirt steak and salad w/ranch.  Yum.


----------



## Furryanimal

I unblocked the kitchen sink.


----------



## Lee

Still doing yardwork. Then have to do something about partially covering a window as the neighbors are just building a deck giving's  them a bird's eye view into the extra bedroom/storage. Peeping Tom and Thomasina.

So I need something that will block out the bottom of the window. Poor cat.....that was his lookout perch.


----------



## WheatenLover

I actually accomplished something yesterday. I washed a large load of dishes. My daughter uses every pan and bowl in the house every time she cooks something "interesting" for dinner that I don't like. Like curries, and things with hot peppers in them. 

Then I tore down some boxes for the recycle bin. Mostly stuff from Chewy.com and flats that the endless water bottles are sold in.

Today I am going to set up the water filter pitcher I bought so we no longer need the plastic bottles. Also, my dog loves taking the lids off them, and that can be a problem if the bottle is still sealed. He hates the water inside, so he doesn't make that mistake often.

My plan is to put the kitchen back the way I had arranged it. Really, do we need a container of Clorox Wipes on the open shelving instead of under the sink????

And I am going to stop procrastinating and make a bunch of appointments. Seems like the doctors can't stop wanting to see me, and put me through tests. I'm going to have to stop being so bloody cheerful.


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> So I need something that will block out the bottom of the window. Poor cat.....that was his lookout perch.


I wonder if there is something that could easily go over and cover that window, or just that lower portion of it, so that you and kitty could both see out, but others outside, cannot see in. Perhaps something that shades the incoming light, without blocking the view .(Without blocking *yours*, while blocking _theirs_!
Perhaps a sheet or roll of something that adhers easily, with some sticky stuff on the one side of it?


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot to report today, I've felt off colour all day, so mooching around a lot...

Managed to get some plant boxes on the trellis re-arranged earlier when the rain stopped and the sun came out.

Nearly set the house on fire when I left the frying pan on at lunchtime.  I've never  left anything on the stove top  still ON.. after I finish cooking .. .
I'd been dry frying an egg beforehand so there was no oil in it _fortunately _... but I'd been upstairs for about 1/2 hour when I realised I'd been able to smell something like burning electrics or similar for a little while , so I went down and found the frying pan still on a low gas. 
Amazingly  it wasn't burned..but the handle of the new spatula had melted in half where it had been resting on the side of the pan.. 


...I have to be really more careful, this is the second close call in the last few weeks..left the oven on for several hours a few weeks back too... I was lucky I was in, and not asleep or out of the house, or there would have been a horrible disaster !!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot to report today, I've felt off colour all day, so mooching around a lot...
> 
> Managed to get some plant boxes on the trellis re-arranged earlier when the rain stopped and the sun came out.
> 
> Nearly set the house on fire when I left the frying pan on at lunchtime.  I've never done left anything on the stove top  still on after I finish cooking .. .
> I'd been dry frying an egg beforehand so there was no oil in it fortunately ... but I'd been upstairs for about 1/2 hour when I realised I'd been able to smell something like burning electrics or similar for a little while , so I went down and found the frying pan still on a low gas. Amazingly  it wasn't burned..but the handle of the new spatula had melted in half where it had been resting on the side of the pan..
> 
> 
> ...I have to be really more careful, this is the second close call in the last few weeks..left the oven on for several hours a few weeks back too... I was lucky I was in, and not asleep or out of the house, or there would have been a horrible disaster !!


Be very careful @hollydolly 
Many years ago, I had a kitchen fire when I inadvertently left a frypan on the stove


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I wonder if there is something that could easily go over and cover that window, or just that lower portion of it, so that you and kitty could both see out, but others outside, cannot see in. Perhaps something that shades the incoming light, without blocking the view .(Without blocking *yours*, while blocking _theirs_!
> Perhaps a sheet or roll of something that adhers easily, with some sticky stuff on the one side of it?



There are several different  types of privacy film to put on windows,  where you  and kitty can see out just fine,  but no one can see inside.


----------



## Jules

Bonnie said:


> There are several different  types of privacy film to put on windows,  where you can see out just fine,  but no one can see inside.


We have that on the kitchen window.  As long as it’s brighter outside than in, the neighbours can’t see in.  At night, we close the shades.  They have the same thing from their side.


----------



## PamfromTx

Today, I am determined to find a pair of favorite jeans that keep going amiss.  About 3 weeks ago, I looked and looked for days and couldn't find them.  This week, I have looked for them and can't find them ~ once again.  These jeans do not want to be worn by me, I guess.  I just cannot locate them.  

Last time, they were underneath another pair of jeans on a hanger in the guest bedroom closet.

My husband just said that perhaps those jeans don't want to be worn.  lol  

When and if I find them, I'm donating those disappearing jeans.  I've had it with them.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Some days I use music to motivate me and help me stay awake to document.  At this point, I’m looking for some Sousa marches


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot to report today, I've felt off colour all day, so mooching around a lot...
> 
> Managed to get some plant boxes on the trellis re-arranged earlier when the rain stopped and the sun came out.
> 
> Nearly set the house on fire when I left the frying pan on at lunchtime.  I've never done left anything on the stove top  still on after I finish cooking .. .
> I'd been dry frying an egg beforehand so there was no oil in it fortunately ... but I'd been upstairs for about 1/2 hour when I realised I'd been able to smell something like burning electrics or similar for a little while , so I went down and found the frying pan still on a low gas. Amazingly  it wasn't burned..but the handle of the new spatula had melted in half where it had been resting on the side of the pan..
> 
> 
> ...I have to be really more careful, this is the second close call in the last few weeks..left the oven on for several hours a few weeks back too... I was lucky I was in, and not asleep or out of the house, or there would have been a horrible disaster !!


I've done that twice with eggs, come down to find eggs all over the kitchen walls and appliances, but the smell


----------



## Irwin

I sold another guitar! So I need to box it up and take a trip to the UPS facility to ship it. My dog will no doubt love the excursion.

These guitar have sold within a few hours after I listed them. I may be selling them a bit too cheap, but what the hell. I've had them for decades and am selling them for more than what I paid for them. So I make a few bucks and get more room in my closet, and the people I sell them to are happy because they got good deals.

I have two more to sell. Plus, I need to sell one of our vehicles, which will no doubt be a pain in the butt dealing with people who are in the market for a 21 year old Accord.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> There are several different types of privacy film to put on windows, where you and kitty can see out just fine, but no one can see inside.


Quoting this for @Lee 
Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I am making applesauce in the Instant Pot with the 2 bags of apples I got from the food box yesterday.


Do you need to do all the usual peeling and cutting and coring?
Or is there any other appliance or way to do it, if a person could no longer do those tasks, as I cannot?
So loved homemade applesauce, and 'tis the season.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> As long as it’s brighter outside than in, the neighbours can’t see in. At night, we close the shades. They have the same thing from their side.


Oh my, _that's good to point out!  I did not know that.
Close the shades as soon as it possibly gets dark, then!_


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> When and if I find them, I'm donating those disappearing jeans. I've had it with them.


That'll teach'em, Pam!!!  
They'll never do that to you, again!

(But I will wonder; _Will they be doing that to the next person who unknowingly takes them home?  )_


----------



## Aneeda72

Today we went and put a down payment on Stella.  Frankly, we could have bought a used car for the same price, but it wouldn’t have been as cute.  My husband is holding her.  We pick her up October 14.  She will be 16 weeks on the 11th.  She does not nip, or bite, or mouth; and comes pretty much when called.  Weights about 3 pounds, should only grow to 5/6 pounds.  Potty pad trained.  Her breeder knows what she is doing!


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Today we went and put a down payment on Stella.  Frankly, we could have bought a used car for the same price, but it wouldn’t have been as cute.  My husband is holding her.  We pick her up October 14.  She will be 16 weeks on the 11th.  She does not nip, or bite, or mouth; and comes pretty much when called.  Weights about 3 pounds, should only grow to 5/6 pounds.  Potty pad trained.  Her breeder knows what she is doing!


OMG, what a cutie pie!   Happy for you!


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, what a cutie pie!   Happy for you!


Yeah, she was the last of 7 to be sold and just the age we were looking for.  The vet appointment is the 16, she gets her rabies, and she is good to walk.  The breeder has given her, her other shots. Will trim her before we pick her up, and work on teaching her name.  . I think she looks like a Stella.


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72 
WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations on your wee " BUNDLE of JOY "
Hope things go smoothly for you and Stella.
EXCITING.


----------



## Pinky

Can't wait for Stella to be home with you   @Aneeda72


----------



## MickaC

Not a real productive day......foggy, wet and cold out.....passed up on doing anything outside.
Did do my usual morning cleaning chores.
Talked to the my Love early, early this morning......hopefully again later tonite.
Still floating on cloud 9......might come back down to earth sometime.....3 more weeks.


----------



## RadishRose

Put gas in the car, ran a few errands and stopped for groceries. There were no shortages of anything I wanted but I happened to notice there was no white vinegar.  There were several kinds of red vinegar but no white vinegar; I don't know why. Prices are going up on everything it seems.


----------



## Jules

A quick trip to WM for milk and a few miscellaneous items.  I noticed large gaps in several areas of the few rows I went down.  They did have lots of the items that were on special for Canadian Thanksgiving on Oct. 11th.  I have enough pie filling for this year.


----------



## Irwin

I made shrimp scampi for dinner. Delicious, if I say so myself!


----------



## Furryanimal

Going to North Wales.Rugby trip.Weather awful!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> Do you need to do all the usual peeling and cutting and coring?
> Or is there any other appliance or way to do it, if a person could no longer do those tasks, as I cannot?
> So loved homemade applesauce, and 'tis the season.


No peeling, just wash them real good then cut the core out and slice. There was no way I could peel them, but I have not usually peeled them in the past anyway. I liked the red color the peels give, not to mention the fiber and nutrition in the peels. 

If you use an instant pot or other pressure cooker, the peels seem to have dissolve. I thought there would be bits of peels and there was not. I blended them when it was done cooking and the IP had released. A baby could eat it.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Today we went and put a down payment on Stella.  Frankly, we could have bought a used car for the same price, but it wouldn’t have been as cute.  My husband is holding her.  We pick her up October 14.  She will be 16 weeks on the 11th.  She does not nip, or bite, or mouth; and comes pretty much when called.  Weights about 3 pounds, should only grow to 5/6 pounds.  Potty pad trained.  Her breeder knows what she is doing!


She is so cute! Can't wait for you to pick her up. It will be fun to watch her grow through your stories.


----------



## katlupe

I am up at 3 today because I didn't do much when I came home from shopping yesterday. I was all "peopled" out from Walmart. I was watching cooking videos when my friend from downstairs came and she was here about an hour or more. I managed to stay awake. So got to sleep early and wide awake at 3. 

I plan on vacuum packing meats I bought yesterday and after that maybe some laundry. No actual plans, just being home for sure.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> She is so cute! Can't wait for you to pick her up. It will be fun to watch her grow through your stories.


Well, she will be so much easier to care for and the smallest dog I’ve ever had.  Plus I will be able to pick her up .  In the past, my husband had to pick up my dogs as I can’t pick up more than 10 pounds; and he disliked having to do so.  (But, he dislikes doing anything and does NOTHING in the apartment which is fine.)

Anyway, yes, I can’t wait.  She was very cuddles instead of wiggling to get away so that will be great as well.  I read on line that yorkie’s are one of the best dogs for seniors.  It seems like she will be a great fit for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

I woke up very early because my back is killing me.  Took an Advil dual action, hope it helps.


----------



## Shero

Lovely sail today, yummy meal by the water and now curled up in bed with some comfortable pillows. A really nice day.
I wish you all a beautiful day too


----------



## Pappy

Probably not much as we were up real early to see my son and DIL off to Orlando airport. They’ve been here since Monday and today are flying back to Lakewood, WA. Will indulge in college football today and am sure to grab a nap or two somewhere along the line.


----------



## hollydolly

Made the mistake of eating a tiny little bit of Mozzarella cheese about 2 hours before bed last night, and paid the price by being unable to sleep. It always affects me like that, so I usually don't eat cheese or drink coffee after around 7pm .

I had to be up early to drive over to the hospital at the next county to get a covid check in readiness for a surgical procedure I'm having on Tuesday.!

It's lashing of rain.. and when I left the hospital I drove into the nearest large town to pick up some groceries and hardware. Absolutely packed full of people.  I was surprised because we have a shortage of fuel here currently with many fuel stations closed.. and huge queues and maximum spend for those who are open ... so people don't have fuel to waste , yet it was verrrry busy on the roads. 

Anyway I'll probably have a sleep this afternoon to make up for last night ..it's 1pm now...


----------



## MickaC

Nothing written in stone.
Going to the drug store to pick up refills on some meds.
The usual morning cleaning chores.
Maybe start up a conversation with my level.....and maybe not.
Maybe a power nap this afternoon.


----------



## Lee

Holly, best of luck with the surgery on Tuesday, I have a minor (at least I hope it is minor) surgery scheduled for Friday on my hand, we can recover together.

Going through my stash today to come up with some fabric for the window. I have the window film on the outside doors and it is beautiful, but I need the sunlight in that room as it is mostly used for my sewing. Thinking of a top tier valance, bare in the middle and a bottom tier. Will put something on the desk allowing Riley to access the window behind the curtain. That way the snoopies can have a bird's eye view of mostly ceiling.


----------



## Liberty

Its early here...about time to press the coffee "on" button...lol.
Was just thinking about what project to tackle today.  Yesterday it was doc appts and a late lunch for us and that about blew the day...its been raining here and we drove through it to the doc and back and it sprinkle showered the rest of the day.  

Supposed to spotty rain more today so guess it will be inside duties.  Thankfully the house is big so we don't get bored on "inside" days.


----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


> Going to North Wales.Rugby trip.Weather awful!


Weather better than expected


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Weather better than expected


Lashing down here , be glad you're over there ..weather worse here than in Wales for a change ...


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, best of luck with the surgery on Tuesday, I have a minor (at least I hope it is minor) surgery scheduled for Friday on my hand, we can recover together.
> 
> Going through my stash today to come up with some fabric for the window. I have the window film on the outside doors and it is beautiful, but I need the sunlight in that room as it is mostly used for my sewing. Thinking of a top tier valance, bare in the middle and a bottom tier. Will put something on the desk allowing Riley to access the window behind the curtain. That way the snoopies can have a bird's eye view of mostly ceiling.


Thanks Lee,  yes good luck with your procedure Friday.. Mine is a little more internal , but hopefully I'll be back out of hospital By Tuesday night.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> No peeling, just wash them real good then cut the core out and slice. There was no way I could peel them, but I have not usually peeled them in the past anyway. I liked the red color the peels give, not to mention the fiber and nutrition in the peels.
> 
> If you use an instant pot or other pressure cooker, the peels seem to have dissolve. I thought there would be bits of peels and there was not. I blended them when it was done cooking and the IP had released. A baby could eat it.


Oh gosh, thank you for writing that out for me!!!   
I do not have an instant pot, but I have a rice cooker that seems similar to me. 
Your post does make me even more interested in considering getting an instant cooker, though too.  And an apple corer!
I have to eat most of my foods pureed, so oh, what a treat that would be!


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> Thinking of a top tier valance, bare in the middle and a bottom tier.


I have some like that too, for _my own local snoopers!    _


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, thank you for writing that out for me!!!
> I do not have an instant pot, but I have a rice cooker that seems similar to me.
> Your post does make me even more interested in considering getting an instant cooker, though too.  And an apple corer!
> I have to eat most of my foods pureed, so oh, what a treat that would be!


I posted a link to my blog in my diary to the post I just wrote about it. I imagine a rice cooker would work. I used to make it on a wood stove, just simmering all day. Makes your house smell so good!


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, thank you for writing that out for me!!!
> I do not have an instant pot, but I have a rice cooker that seems similar to me.
> Your post does make me even more interested in considering getting an instant cooker, though too.  And an apple corer!
> I have to eat most of my foods pureed, so oh, what a treat that would be!


I'm sure Deb has a few apple corers.


----------



## Lee

Drying my tears after the lawn guy took a whack at my tree this morning. He and I have been having an ongoing thing about me wanting him to move the tree and him wanting it to stay put. It's perfect where it is says he.

It's getting to tall I kept moaning, It looks out of place in the wee perennial border, I want it on the other side of the fence.

Too tall he says, there's a solution for that. He goes to his truck, comes back with a giant pair of loppers, tells me to close my eyes and proceeds to hack away telling me he is going to "shape it"

I have to admit once done it will look better when it fills in a little.....BUT I am not going to tell him that....might get another tree.


----------



## Aneeda72

We went to Wendover, NV today.  Great time.

On the way back we are driving in the fast lane, passing a semi, the speed limit is 80, on  I80.  Anyway, I scream at my husband “pull over” cause the black car ahead of us is COMING TOWARD us.

He is driving the wrong way, on a major two lane highway, in the fast lane.  The highway is fenced on both sides so no way to pull off.  Just get in the other lane and pray this idiot does not kill us or the ones behind us.

Called 911, the truckers ahead had already called, but my husband noted the mile marker and we were able to give it to them.  Then we drove home and changed our underwear


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> We went to Wendover, NV today.  Great time.
> 
> On the way back we are driving in the fast lane, passing a semi, the speed limit is 80, on  I80.  Anyway, I scream at my husband “pull over” cause the black car ahead of us is COMING TOWARD us.
> 
> He is driving the wrong way, on a major two lane highway, in the fast lane.  The highway is fenced on both sides so no way to pull off.  Just get in the other lane and pray this idiot does not kill us or the ones behind us.
> 
> Called 911, the truckers ahead had already called, but my husband noted the mile marker and we were able to give it to them.  Then we drove home and changed our underwear


I'm so glad that no one got hurt!


----------



## Lawrence00

Lazy coffee morning, then all afternoon gym. I loves that stairs machine.


----------



## Shero

Nothing much today. Yesterday was a bit strenous, so today I walk around the property and admire the place and listen to the birds. May start a new book today. Hemingway which I read last week was great, I recommend it!


----------



## Jules

OMG, @Aneeda72   That was a close one for everyone on the highway.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> OMG, @Aneeda72   That was a close one for everyone on the highway.


The same thing happened in August of this year only two people were killed and one injured in the head on collision due to the driver who was driving the wrong way.  I don’t see any news reports on yesterday, yet, so hopefully they got this guy stopped in time.

I think fencing the highway in order to keep people off the land was a mistake.  There is no way to pull off the highway now, the shoulder, next to the fast lane, has been made too narrow for a car.


----------



## hollydolly

Not allowed to go anywhere because I have to self isolate before my hospital procedure on Tuesday.. so this morning, I was measuring up for some framed art that I've found online that I like which will look good in a couple of  spaces that's been needing something to jazz them up. ordered them as well as some new Indoor plant pots in Black and gold..  for my o/h's office room... and the other in a slate grey  for the livingroom.. 
I'm a sucker for plants both real and excellent imitations, and I have them in every room in the house.. so I've ordered those...( not Amazon)

I hurt the Extensor  muscle on my  left forearm a few days ago lifting small dumbell weights, dunno how I did it, but instead of getting better, the pain  seems to be getting worse  and it's making it difficult for me to do everyday tasks like washing up, or showering without it hurting loads .. I've gotta research how to get some pain relief from it...


----------



## Lee

Emergency....broke my cat litter scoop this morning. Will be standing in front of Walmart waiting for the doors to open to get a replacement. 

Kitty will have to just "hold it" or "use it" while holding his nose.

Store opens shortly.....hang in there Riley.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early morning walk at 6:45 didn't last long because it started to rain lightly,was 63 .If its still raining,I'll be doing my version of 'singing in the rain' as I walk 6 blocks to our 10:30 church service
The rest of my day,read local paper, talk with my brother.I'll find out if we are resuming our 'family zoom' meetings,read my book


----------



## squatting dog

I can't say for just today, but, I've been clearing the jungle from around the Fl. house. Had to wander in and cut millions of vines and other debris just so I could hire a tractor (knew I should have brought either my tractor or backhoe down here)  to come and dig up the palmetto bushes. Since I had to have a tractor here, I went ahead and had a bunch of limerock hauled in so I could continue the driveway. All in all, it's been a busy 2 and a half weeks, but, the end is in sight.


----------



## Tish

Updating certificates and waiting for my handyman to come and replace a part of the guttering.


----------



## Lizzie00

StarSong said:


> Let me know how you like it, Lizzie!


LOVE it…it’s every bit as fantastic as you said it is. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> Updating certificates and waiting for my handyman to come and replace a part of the guttering.


What do you mean by "updating certificates?"


----------



## MickaC

Today is the day.......
Starting that crappy job of leaves......i rake very little.....use the mower with the bag.
Of all the strong wind we had the last half of September......now that the leaves are falling.....no wind.....the leaves in the front are the heaviest they're been since i moved here.
Only 2 trees in the front......a really nice ash tree......and a big elm tree, but, to be technical, the elm tree belongs to the town, it's on the boulevard, do they mow there.....nope.....do they pick up leaves.....nope.....do they pick up the million twigs that get blown off....nope.
60 klm wind forecasted for tomorrow.......should i leave them for tomorrow and blow down the street......better not.
There's still leaves on these trees, the wind can take care of them tomorrow.
If i don't show up tomorrow, i'll be lost under the leaves.......


----------



## StarSong

Lizzie00 said:


> LOVE it…it’s every bit as fantastic as you said it is. Thank you thank you thank you!


I've told so many people that it's truly a magic mop, but most folks have been burned so many times by mediocre or terrible mops that they just don't believe me.  So glad you took the leap of faith and that you agree with my opinion.   

For anyone interested in what we're talking about, see post #5561 in this thread.  

I repeat, I have no financial or other interest in this company, never met the owners, etc. Merely a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Sassycakes

*So far my day has been upsetting. I got a phone call at 6 am from Someone I have been friends with since we met in 1st grade which was a loooong time ago. She called to tell me her husband of 50 years,had an affair years ago and had a daughter with the person he had the affair with. My friend never knew bout the affair until yesterday. She said he knew about his daughter and has seen her often. This means to my friend that he is still involved with the mother, Then she asked him why he never asked her for a divorce so he could be with the other woman. He said he didn't want their 3 children to hate him for cheating on their Mother. She asked me what she should do.I felt really bad and could not give her advice. My husband woke up and saw me crying,I told him why I was crying and he said she should divorce him and kick his a** out the door. My husband feels the same way I do. We both feel it's none of our business,but we are both very upset for my friend,I have no idea what she will do,all I know is that I will always be there for her.*


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> So far my day has been upsetting. I got a phone call at 6 am from Someone I have been friends with since we met in 1st grade which was a loooong time ago. She called to tell me her husband of 50 years,had an affair years ago and had a daughter with the person he had the affair with. My friend never knew bout the affair until yesterday. She said he knew about his daughter and has seen her often. This means to my friend that he is still involved with the mother, Then she asked him why he never asked her for a divorce so he could be with the other woman. He said he didn't want their 3 children to hate him for cheating on their Mother. She asked me what she should do.I felt really bad and could not give her advice. My husband woke up and saw me crying,I told him why I was crying and he said she should divorce him and kick his a** out the door. My husband feels the same way I do. We both feel it's none of our business,but we are both very upset for my friend,I have no idea what she will do,all I know is that I will always be there for her.


What a shock to your friend - and to you.  I'm so sorry for all.  

My advice: All parties should tread very carefully. In your shoes, I'd offer no advice other than to seek a professional counselor to help her sort out her feelings and determine her path forward. I wouldn't even dis him to her... if they find a way to make peace and remain together, those who counsel her to dump him or tell her how terrible he is, will likely find themselves cut out of their lives.


----------



## Sassycakes

StarSong said:


> What a shock to your friend - and to you.  I'm so sorry for all.
> 
> My advice: All parties should tread very carefully. In your shoes, I'd offer no advice other than to seek a professional counselor to help her sort out her feelings and determine her path forward. I wouldn't even dis him to her... if they find a way to make peace and remain together, those who counsel her to dump him or tell her how terrible he is, will likely find themselves cut out of their lives.


THANK you, that was what I was thinking. I told her I will always be there for her but I do not have any advice for her. I do like your suggestion about seeing a professional counselor.


----------



## Aneeda72

Getting ready to leave tomorrow


----------



## Kaila

@Sassycakes  That surely is a _very_ upsetting situation, for so many reasons.  I agree that _any_ _advice _you might give her,  could turn out not to fit for her personally, in the long run, and not be good for anyone. 
I also agree that the suggestion for her to consider going to a counselor is very wise.
Something that you _can_ give her, that a counselor will not be able to, is your special caring, so that is the far most valuable thing you can offer her. You might also ask her if she has eaten, gotten a little fresh air,  etc, to encourage her to take some care of herself, during such a difficult time.


----------



## Lizzie00

StarSong said:


> I've told so many people that it's truly a magic mop, but most folks have been burned so many times by mediocre or terrible mops that they just don't believe me.  So glad you took the leap of faith and that you agree with my opinion.


Well Starsong i’ve read enough of your posts to recognize that you’re in the top 1% of homemakers so had no qualms about the accuracy of your claims ….gotta tell ya, i even used this magic mop along with the green chenille pad for a seriously good dust-down on the talllllll master bath mirror…..talk about GREAT not to have to drag out the step stool and risk busting my buns with one foot on top of the countertop (yeah/yeah/yeah…i’m a sicko & i know it)…..it does occur to me tho that anyone who doesn’t do their own floors (or mirrors) will never understand how a mop can be LOVED lol….all i can say to those folks is that you are really really missing out!


----------



## debodun

I took a carload of mostly glassware to the new house. Emptied one of the corner cupboards. Then took my pension check to the bank. Can't take anymore today - it's pouring now.


----------



## RadishRose

Finally put together my cream of mushroom soup that I was going to make the other day.

Simmering now for another few minutes before buzzing with the immersion blender. Before reheating, will add cream.

It's pouring rain.


----------



## Aneeda72

*@MickaC *have no ideal why it is in bold.

Anyway, went in petsmart today for the first time since I placed Bella.  Spoke to Addies friend and co-worker.  Bella is great.  The young lady still works at Petsmart and still has her.  She still brings her in to daycare when she works.

Still hikes with her, takes her to her parents to play with their dogs, and spoils her rotten.  Bella is very active and very happy.  I checked up on her, just for your, now, never going into that Petsmart again.


----------



## Kaila

I hope your trip and travelling, goes well, @Aneeda72 
and that you find your daughter doing alright.


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> What do you mean by "updating certificates?"


On websites


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Will be thinking of you. Your procedure is tomorrow, if I remember that correctly?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> Will be thinking of you. Your procedure is tomorrow, if I remember that correctly?


your memory hasn't let you down Kaila.. yes my procedure is tomorrow morning... thank you for thinking of me..  . ,hopefully if nothing too bad then I'll be home by tomorrow night, otherwise it could be Wednesday


----------



## Pink Biz

Hope everything goes well for you on Tuesday @hollydolly and that you're back here posting as soon as possible!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> Hope everything goes well for you on Tuesday @hollydolly and that you're back here posting as soon as possible!


thanks PB..  . it's already 10pm here now, only another 12 hours to go until I'm there.. and hopefully out later tomorrow night


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> Finally put together my cream of mushroom soup that I was going to make the other day.
> 
> Simmering now for another few minutes before buzzing with the immersion blender. Before reheating, will add cream.


Good idea.  Probably will be cauliflower soup.  Creamo was on sale, and I can’t turn down a sale.  Those immersion blenders are great.


----------



## Jules

Hugs to you @Sassycakes and to your friend.  He has just destroyed the basis of her life after 50 years.  All advice by others is what I’d say too.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Hugs to you @Sassycakes and to your friend.  He has just destroyed the basis of her life after 50 years.  All advice by others is what I’d say to.


the worst of that is that 50 years of Trust has just gone straight out of the window.. their marriage however they end up dealing with this crisis could never be the same again....poor woman... she's been rocked right off her world!!


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> I've told so many people that it's truly a magic mop, but most folks have been burned so many times by mediocre or terrible mops that they just don't believe me.  So glad you took the leap of faith and that you agree with my opinion.
> 
> For anyone interested in what we're talking about, see post #5561 in this thread.
> 
> I repeat, I have no financial or other interest in this company, never met the owners, etc. Merely a very satisfied customer.


So I thought I’d try this.  They have very limited combinations on Amazon Canada.  Mop & two chenille heads are $96.  Yikes.  Sometimes a product is sold under a different name here so I’ll check out the cleaning devices in Walmart, etc.


----------



## Irwin

We're doing a little fall cleaning in my house. I got rid of some books that were just taking up space. I only read ebooks any more because of my failing eyesight. There were a few that I kept just for sentimental value... On the Road, Fear and Loathing... a few others.


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72     Thanks for the update on Bella, so happy, that she's happy.....Still miss her.

@hollydolly        The best to you on your procedure tomorrow.....take care.


----------



## WheatenLover

I went to see my palliative care doc. Palliative care is for people who are not dying, too. Anyhow, I told her about this strange thing that has been going on for several months. It's called musical tinnitus or musical ear syndrome. A lot of the people who get it are very hard of hearing, but don't use hearing aids.

Well, I have it too, and the doc said she wonders if it is a side effect of chemo. I do too, because now that I know what it's called, I remembered that for many months I had regular tinnitus, which was from chemo side effects. 

I hear music in my head. It is in the background, and is at a very low volume. Sometimes someone is singing, and I can't make out the words, but I can hear the instruments. Sometimes I can hear the singing, too. Sometimes it is just instrumental. 99% of the time I cannot recall ever having heard the song, with one exception - the other night's playlist was Christmas songs.

The songs don't last long -- maybe a minute at most -- and then another song kind of blends in and takes over. It can last for hours. I can do anything I want to during it because it does not disturb my concentration. Weirdly, after some intense internet searching, I realized that some of the songs do not exist.

Like yesterday, I heard men singing a song about a sunny day in San Francisco. I have not heard the song and could not find any songs like this on the internet.

When I see my oncologist next month, I am going to ask her about whether it could be (or is) a side effect of chemo.

I also made a pot of chili last night. I tried really hard not to make enough to feed an army and ended up with 4 meals for 2 people. I froze 2 containers for another day.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> The same thing happened in August of this year only two people were killed and one injured in the head on collision due to the driver who was driving the wrong way.  I don’t see any news reports on yesterday, yet, so hopefully they got this guy stopped in time.
> 
> I think fencing the highway in order to keep people off the land was a mistake.  There is no way to pull off the highway now, the shoulder, next to the fast lane, has been made too narrow for a car.


So what happens if a trucker breaks down and needs to pull off? Or if a cop wants to pull someone over? That is not surprising that people have been killed on it. I am so glad you saw the car coming in time.


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> I went to see my palliative care doc. Palliative care is for people who are not dying, too. Anyhow, I told her about this strange thing that has been going on for several months. It's called musical tinnitus or musical ear syndrome. A lot of the people who get it are very hard of hearing, but don't use hearing aids.
> 
> Well, I have it too, and the doc said she wonders if it is a side effect of chemo. I do too, because now that I know what it's called, I remembered that for many months I had regular tinnitus, which was from chemo side effects.
> 
> I hear music in my head. It is in the background, and is at a very low volume. Sometimes someone is singing, and I can't make out the words, but I can hear the instruments. Sometimes I can hear the singing, too. Sometimes it is just instrumental. 99% of the time I cannot recall ever having heard the song, with one exception - the other night's playlist was Christmas songs.
> 
> The songs don't last long -- maybe a minute at most -- and then another song kind of blends in and takes over. It can last for hours. I can do anything I want to during it because it does not disturb my concentration. Weirdly, after some intense internet searching, I realized that some of the songs do not exist.
> 
> Like yesterday, I heard men singing a song about a sunny day in San Francisco. I have not heard the song and could not find any songs like this on the internet.
> 
> When I see my oncologist next month, I am going to ask her about whether it could be (or is) a side effect of chemo.
> 
> I also made a pot of chili last night. I tried really hard not to make enough to feed an army and ended up with 4 meals for 2 people. I froze 2 containers for another day.


I hear music in my head too. Seems like I always have. It is not always the type of music I like to listen to. I have never had any type of medical procedure that brought it on that I know of. It comes and goes.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still dark outside,a bit foggy.I walked once around our apt complex.I didn't water the plants/flowers since we had rain for the past 2 days
This morning, I'm taking the bus to go downtown to DMV,have appt at 9.{its too far to walk,15 blocks}I'm renewing my non-driver's license which expires at the end of next month. The notice I got in the mail  last week said for non drivers you must show up in person,had to make the appt online. A  couple days ago,I was trying to remember where I put my birth certificate,I found it-whew!
The rest of my day,weather permitting take a longer walk,read NYTimes,play some games on my Smartphone


----------



## Alligatorob

Up early and headed to the gym.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> So what happens if a trucker breaks down and needs to pull off? Or if a cop wants to pull someone over? That is not surprising that people have been killed on it. I am so glad you saw the car coming in time.


I do not know.  It’s crazy how they narrowed this highway and no room in the fast lane to get to the side or off the road, slightly more room on the slow lane side


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I hear music in my head too. Seems like I always have. It is not always the type of music I like to listen to. I have never had any type of medical procedure that brought it on that I know of. It comes and goes.


It can be nerve damage relating to your ear


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> It can be nerve damage relating to your ear


It can be or not. Musical hallucination is what it is called.


----------



## katlupe

Today my aide comes and I am making a list of chores for her to do. Working on a new blog post right now and having coffee.


----------



## MickaC

I escaped through the never ending leaves in the front yesterday......7 leaf bags full.....and took the bags away.
Some still falling.....not many.....the wind should take care of those.
Moving to the back today.......not a lot of leaves, have no trees in the back, just the neighbours leaves blowing over.......but the grass needs mowing.
Garbage pick up today.
That's my excitement for today.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk around 6:30,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still dark outside,a bit foggy.I walked once around our apt complex.I didn't water the plants/flowers since we had rain for the past 2 days
> This morning, I'm taking the bus to go downtown to DMV,have appt at 9.{its too far to walk,15 blocks}I'm renewing my non-driver's license which expires at the end of next month. The notice I got in the mail  last week said for non drivers you must show up in person,had to make the appt online. A  couple days ago,I was trying to remember where I put my birth certificate,I found it-whew!
> The rest of my day,weather permitting take a longer walk,read NYTimes,play some games on my Smartphone


an update,I've just returned from my appt. I didn't need to bring any papers considering I'm already in the system.All I needed to do was show my existing non-driver's license,pay $36 for the new one which will be for 8 yrs,what a relief!


----------



## Buckeye

Painting the outside of the back door this morning.  Yippee!

30 minutes of prep work, 10 minutes of actual painting..


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> So I thought I’d try this.  They have very limited combinations on Amazon Canada.  Mop & two chenille heads are $96.  Yikes.  Sometimes a product is sold under a different name here so I’ll check out the cleaning devices in Walmart, etc.


Check out eBay.  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/133507895035?hash=item1f15b0cefb:g:bNkAAOSwbkVfUCUV
The shipping is the bear...


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Today my aide comes and I am making a list of chores for her to do. Working on a new blog post right now and having coffee.


How did it go with your new aide?


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm eating breakfast under a thunder of scraping and pounding as my hail damaged roof is removed.  Then I guess I'll spend the rest of the day being driven nuts by tapping and banging.   I didn't upgrade to more hail resistant shingles, I hope that is not a mistake but I read someone's experience online about how the hail resistant shingles kept having minor damage that resulted in them paying the deductible multiple times for partial repairs, and so they felt like they had less insurance coverage than if the whole roof was damaged.  
Tomorrow the roofer's window guy is coming.  I hope I can somehow parlay the limited insurance coverage for the few windows damaged into somehow miraculously upgrading more windows to better energy-efficient ones.  
The poor birds that come to my bird feeders in the morning are frustrated by the roofers and are hovering a ways out.  One very brave bird sat on the fence.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Check out eBay.  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/133507895035?hash=item1f15b0cefb:g:bNkAAOSwbkVfUCUV
> The shipping is the bear...


Thanks, StarSong.  I’ve found that ordering from the US isn’t worth the extra charges for shipping and duty.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Thanks, StarSong.  I’ve found that ordering from the US isn’t worth the extra charges for shipping and duty.


I forgot about the duty... my sister lives in Toronto and shipping things to her involves jumping through a ridiculous number of hoops.


----------



## Mitch86

I played 4 games of chess at Chess.com.  I lost the first 3 and finally won one.  It shows that no matter how difficult life is, keep playing and you will win somewhere somehow.


----------



## Sliverfox

Washing our vacation clothing, 2 weeks worth,from  trip to  upper Michigan.


----------



## Kaila

Mitch86 said:


> I played 4 games of chess at Chess.com.  I lost the first 3 and finally won one.  It shows that no matter how difficult life is, keep playing and you will win somewhere somehow.


I loved this post, Mitch!  You lost 3, but then you won 1! Congratulations, and thanks for *sharing* that great perspective, both about doing things, and about life.


----------



## Irwin

Mitch86 said:


> I played 4 games of chess at Chess.com.  I lost the first 3 and finally won one.  It shows that no matter how difficult life is, keep playing and you will win somewhere somehow.


Do you play against the computer or against another member?

Someone at another forum I used to go to asked if anyone wanted to play some online chess. I was curious as to what would prevent someone from using a chess simulator to cheat. Most people would play legitimately, but there are some who no doubt would cheat just so they could say they won.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@hollydolly hope your procedure was successful and you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Llynn

I drove into town and bought a haircut.


----------



## Jules

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly hope your procedure was successful and you are feeling better soon!


I was hoping @hollydolly would feel up to popping in here.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We just took a walk across the creek into our "forest" and we found these



They are Oyster Mushrooms. They grow on fallen trees that are beginning to rot.  I love them sauteed in butter.

Probably about a pound there..$10-$12 bucks retail.


----------



## Kaila

I too was hoping that @hollydolly  's hospital day went as well as possible, and that she got to come home this evening.


----------



## Paco Dennis

hollydolly said:


> Hope Misa's surgery goes well and she's home soon. Looks like a lovely day there.. as it was here today too. Wonder why the outpatient waiting room is furnished in Camo? ..other than that it looks identical to our hospital waiting rooms.. well the ones around here..can't say the same for some in the city..*ugh*


 She got her stitches out this morning. The hard part is over, she can get her hand wet again, so she will slowly begin her chores again. I was bedridden for a bout 24 hours with terrible IBS sickness, but she took care of what needed to be done. I can truly say that I feel proud to be her best friend!


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for sharing that update with us, @Paco Dennis 
I had been wondering how _she_ has been doing, *and*_ how you _have been doing, while trying to do her chores and take care of your own and yourself. Good for her, and good for you, also!


----------



## Oldntired

I had a very busy, productive day. Started the day by picking up a pair of slacks from the seamstress. The slacks needed to be hemmed. I also asked her to try to get rid of the wrinkles that are set in. She said she did but most are still there. The fabric is weird, so I’m afraid to iron them. Not sure how I’ll get the wrinkles out.
I ran by the nursery after leaving the seamstress to see if they had any fall flowers. They had absolutely nothing, except for some scraggly summer stuff. However, they had some of the biggest pumpkins I’ve ever seen. Kid you not, they were close to 36“ wide. Never seen anything like it.
Ran to the dentist after leaving the nursery to check on my husband’s false teeth. He dropped them the other day and lost one of the teeth. Our dog found the tooth a couple days later , so he dropped them off for repair. They weren’t ready when I checked on them so will try again tomorrow or Thursday.
Stopped at the SW paint store after the dentist. Asked for a gallon of paint but they didn’t have a gallon in the Duration Satin. So, bought the only two quarts they had. 
Passed the car wash after leaving the dentist, so stopped there and vacuumed my car before pulling around to the car wash. There was a guy standing at the kiosk. He asked if I had been there lately. Told him no. He asked why and I said because I’m lazy lol. He said “well, to reward you for being lazy, I’ll give you a free $20 car wash IF you promise to return often.” I promised and got my free car wash before spending the afternoon visiting my mother in memory care. Ate a bologna sandwich when I got home and have been resting ever since.
Oh, I also called Pella about a contract we signed for new windows the end of July. I’m trying to find out where we are on the schedule but can’t get anyone to return my calls. Guess I’ll have to go to the store and talk to someone in person. So annoying.


----------



## Mitch86

Irwin said:


> Do you play against the computer or against another member?
> 
> Someone at another forum I used to go to asked if anyone wanted to play some online chess. I was curious as to what would prevent someone from using a chess simulator to cheat. Most people would play legitimately, but there are some who no doubt would cheat just so they could say they won.


I play against other members of Chess.com.  I realize that once a rating plateau is reached, one tends to win 50% and lose 50%.  Thus, if I play four games, I can always count on winning at least one game.


----------



## Jules

@Oldntired  I’m tired just reading everything you did.  

Did a lot twiddling around, accomplishing nothing.  Got the ingredients ready to make the pumpkin pie and realized I bought the pre-spiced kind.  Bought the proper kind and see a ‘spot’ near the top.  Will have to ask DH if it’s a defect in the can.  Another day with no pies made.


----------



## Don M.

We had a fun day today....went to the casino.  I hit a couple of good payoffs on the slots....won over $600, and the wife won about $200.  Add an excellent Free supper, and it was a pretty good visit.  I even bought a couple of lottery tickets on the way home....perhaps my luck will hold.


----------



## PamfromTx

While out and about, I was going to make a U-turn on the green arrow light ~ and I climbed on the medium.  The car made a horrible noise.  I'm going to take it in to get checked tomorrow.  Boy, I'll never make fun of anyone who does this (my cousin in Corpus Christi).  

What freaked me out was this man selling some sort of candy right near where I was going to make the turn.


----------



## J-Kat

I had another doctor's appointment today.  I had one yesterday as well.  I wish I had not scheduled them one after the other but I did and now I'm through with them for another year.  I only get irritated about the retinal specialist appointment.  My appointment was at 12:30 and I was finally finished at 3:00 pm.  It's always that way and has been much worse in the past.  I recall once my appointment was at 3:00 pm and I was finished at 8:00 pm.  At one time this doctor was the only retinal specialist in the whole area.  It's interesting to listen to people in the waiting area say where they are from and how long they had to drive to get to their appointment.  There is now another retinal specialist in town but I've not heard the best about him.


----------



## Jules

@J-Kat, there are a shortage of retinal surgeons around here too.  By the time one waits to be called to the first technician, the drops, the tests, more tests and then you finally see the surgeon, lots of time goes by.  3 to 8 is the worst I’ve heard of.  Unlike a regular doctor’s office, we’re all for the same things so everyone chats about their eye issues and everything else.  With Covid precautions, it’s different now.


----------



## hollydolly

@Jules , @CinnamonSugar , @Kaila ..thanks for thinking of me yesterday at my hospital procedure..... it was a painful, and tiring day...and unfortunately it's not over, I've been referred  by my consultant  onto yet another specialist..
When that will be forthcoming I don't know, gotta wait for a call , the NHS is notoriously slow .. but hopefully not too long..


----------



## Buckeye

Today's adventure is taking down the dinning room light fixture, which is black, and spray painting it white, per instructions from the interior decorator and my SO.


----------



## katlupe

Up early having coffee. This is my computer time. Sonny is going to pick me up today to take me to Tractor Supply to get an eye medication, an ointment for Rabbit's eye. He seems to have gotten an infection in it and this stuff will take care of it fast. Just the thought of putting it into his eye is the hard part but Sonny will be here to help me hold him down. So I will try to clip his nails at the same time. He will be a mad bunny boy!

So far that is all I know I will be doing for sure.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Up early having coffee. This is my computer time. Sonny is going to pick me up today to take me to Tractor Supply to get an eye medication, an ointment for Rabbit's eye. He seems to have gotten an infection in it and this stuff will take care of it fast. Just the thought of putting it into his eye is the hard part but Sonny will be here to help me hold him down. So I will try to clip his nails at the same time. He will be a mad bunny boy!
> 
> So far that is all I know I will be doing for sure.


you could have a hopping mad bunny on your hands...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> @Jules , @CinnamonSugar , @Kaila ..thanks for thinking of me yesterday at my hospital procedure..... it was a painful, and tiring day...and unfortunately it's not over, I've been referred  by my consultant  onto yet another specialist..
> When that will be forthcoming I don't know, gotta wait for a call , the NHS is notoriously slow .. but hopefully not too long..


Sorry things didn't go as well as hoped, Holly.
Hope things get more positive to come.
The famous " waiting time " Sad.
Terrible having to wait.....so hard.
Take care Holly......Hoping the best for you.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am feeling pretty good today, so I plan to make meatloaf for supper. I adore cold meatloaf sandwiches, so I am really excited about this.

I am also going to rearrange the kitchen. My daughter, bless her heart, has totally messed it up. She keeps buying things that have no place to go, so they are stuffed everywhere they will fit. Plus, she changed my organized kitchen into a disorganized kitchen. I like a place for everything, and everything in its place. She won't mind -- she asked me yesterday how she was supposed to use the microwave with all the stuff blocking it. She put that stuff there, I pointed out. There is nowhere else to put the stuff (mostly spices and weird flours) unless I step in and put an end to this travesty.

And laundry ... I am going to do laundry _before_ we run of towels and I run out of clean clothes.

I'm not complaining about my daughter. I am happy to do this, and to be able to. She is very busy with me, the dog, her job, and grad school. I don't expect miracles from someone who is so busy. Plus she just discovered, as part of doing her job, that the school is teaching future special educators a method of handling students who are autistic that is unacceptable and way outdated. So she has been volunteered to work on that with the departments who are involved. That's a big job, but she is qualified to do it, and has the support of many of the professors.This is important to her because two of her brothers are autistic. 

The good thing is that she'll be so busy, and hopefully I'll feel great like I do today, that I can resume cooking. She introduces me to new dishes all the time, most of which I don't like (but don't usually tell her). I could acquire a taste for them, but I don't want to. I already did that with oatmeal, and that's enough.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

WheatenLover said:


> I am feeling pretty good today, so I plan to make meatloaf for supper. I adore cold meatloaf sandwiches, so I am really excited about this.
> 
> 
> 
> And laundry ... I am going to do laundry _before_ we run of towels and I run out of clean clothes.


Ditto on the meatloaf sandwiches. Heck, earlier I even posted about meatloaf sandwiches (they're proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy). We had meatloaf for supper Monday. Lunch today is a meatloaf sandwich. I might just skip breakfast-type food and make a meatloaf sandwich instead.

And...it's my laundry day, too.

Tomorrow it's back to the biscuit shop. When I get up at 3am, I'm reminded of the old Dunkin' Donuts commercial when the guy gets up and says "It's time to make the donuts."


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Waiting... waiting....  supposed to go car shopping with my son (there's a time squeeze) by 1030 am.  He's notorious for turning off his alarm and rolling back over.  Well, we shall see.  If he's not up in a timely manner, I may just turn around and head back to Americus...  ::tough love::


----------



## oldpop

Right now all I am doing is taking up space.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 3.20pm on a glorious sunny, and almost warm day.. at least it's warm in my sun trap of a back garden... ..

I spent most of the morning on the phone to various govt bodies  whittling down or totally obliterating bills I have no need to be paying... got that done thankfully,  but I just have to take one official paper into their offices for them to physically photocopy... Apparently all these people are STILL WFH, aside from home aside from Tuesdays, so I've got to go on a Tuesday  no other day will do..., you gotta laugh.. 

You know I didn't buy that stick Vac a moment too soon... cuz of my pulled the muscle on my fore-arm , lifting dumbbells  it's very painful so I wouldn't have been able to lift my heavy but very efficient Miele  up onto the stairs  etc.. this stick Vac, is so lightweight I can carry it with one hand, and literally do up and downstairs in such a short time.. marvellous.. ..anyway I did that... brought the wheelie bin in from the kerb cuz it was bin emptying day ... . replied to several whatsapps from family members.. booked myself into the dentist for next week...

Fried some square Lorne sausage and had it on a sandwich for lunch.. and watched a fave TV show while having it, and having my poorly arm resting on a bag of ice all during that ... and I've been on and off the forum too... so now I'm going to sit here and clear out some unneeded files...


----------



## jujube

What am I doing today? Abso-freaking-lutely nothing....the same that I did yesterday and the day before....and you know what?  I'm thoroughly enjoying it. 

In a few minutes, I might drag myself down to the den to see if there is anything on TV.  I may have to take a nap to rest up from the effort and to prepare myself for the ordeal of making lunch, after which I may have to take another nap to rest up.

Ain't retirement a hoot?


----------



## Remy

I messed up. Forgot it was Wednesday and went over to work to feed the ferals. The gardeners were there. On Wednesday, if I don't work, I set my alarm so I can get there about 0615 since they arrive about 0700. Poor kitties, they were waiting for me, so I'm going back later after I'm sure they left.

And a couple of thrift stores probably.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just ordered a CHinese take out... I rarely ever do that..most often if I want Chinese food I'll drive to the next town where the best Chinese restaurant is..but they don't deliver this far, and I don't want to drive because I've pulled the muscle in my forearm...  so I've ordered from a new local one.. so this will be the first time trying it, I hope it's good...


----------



## katlupe

I had a change in plans today. Sonny did not come to take me to get Rabbit's medicine. He is still recovering from the chemical stress test he had yesterday. I told him not to come. I did laundry and housework all day. My aide comes back tomorrow, but the work I did today is things I can and want to do. I carried the garbage out to the dumpster and it was nice out there. I can see the trees are finally turning color. Will be time for a road trip soon so I can get pictures!


----------



## squatting dog

Pulled the old tiny, shallow sink out of the small bathroom and made a new cedar top for the vessel type the wife wanted. Now, I have to urethane it and then decide on a new color for the cabinet.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:30 it was 'balmy' outside 63,wore shorts and sweatshirt
I watered the plants/flowers in our community garden for the 1st time in 3 days,today it was unseasonably warm near 70,p.sunny
I was a 'happy camper' this morning  because I was back volunteering in my church business office for the 1st time  since Feb'19,before out church closed.It reopened this past June
I was putting labels/stamps on postcards to be mailed out to 60 people  a reminder of a church function,I was tramatized LOL! took  me 20 min It felt great to be back


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well we didn’t go car shopping but it wasn’t b/c son overslept.  

I came on back to americus, promptly fell into bed and slept for 2+ hours.


----------



## Remy

Got to to my work place about 1230. All kitties were there. Fed and fresh water.


----------



## Shero

I am going horse riding this afternoon. After months of not being on a horse, I am excited


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ditto on the meatloaf sandwiches. Heck, earlier I even posted about meatloaf sandwiches (they're proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy). We had meatloaf for supper Monday. Lunch today is a meatloaf sandwich. I might just skip breakfast-type food and make a meatloaf sandwich instead.
> 
> And...it's my laundry day, too.
> 
> Tomorrow it's back to the biscuit shop. When I get up at 3am, I'm reminded of the old Dunkin' Donuts commercial when the guy gets up and says "It's time to make the donuts."


I totally LOVE meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> I am feeling pretty good today, so I plan to make meatloaf for supper. I adore cold meatloaf sandwiches, so I am really excited about this.
> 
> I am also going to rearrange the kitchen. My daughter, bless her heart, has totally messed it up. She keeps buying things that have no place to go, so they are stuffed everywhere they will fit. Plus, she changed my organized kitchen into a disorganized kitchen. I like a place for everything, and everything in its place. She won't mind -- she asked me yesterday how she was supposed to use the microwave with all the stuff blocking it. She put that stuff there, I pointed out. There is nowhere else to put the stuff (mostly spices and weird flours) unless I step in and put an end to this travesty.
> 
> And laundry ... I am going to do laundry _before_ we run of towels and I run out of clean clothes.
> 
> I'm not complaining about my daughter. I am happy to do this, and to be able to. She is very busy with me, the dog, her job, and grad school. I don't expect miracles from someone who is so busy. Plus she just discovered, as part of doing her job, that the school is teaching future special educators a method of handling students who are autistic that is unacceptable and way outdated. So she has been volunteered to work on that with the departments who are involved. That's a big job, but she is qualified to do it, and has the support of many of the professors.This is important to her because two of her brothers are autistic.
> 
> The good thing is that she'll be so busy, and hopefully I'll feel great like I do today, that I can resume cooking. She introduces me to new dishes all the time, most of which I don't like (but don't usually tell her). I could acquire a taste for them, but I don't want to. I already did that with oatmeal, and that's enough.


Meatloaf sandwiches......LOVE......i usually heat the meatloaf up some, and with mayonnaise.....yummy.


----------



## MickaC

Other than morning cleaning chores.......spent a whole bunch of money at the grocery store.....and at the vet for dog food.
The rest of the day so far......thinking of things i could be doing.....but.....not going to.....will try for tomorrow.


----------



## Jules

Made two pumpkin pies.  Yummy.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:30,wearing shorts again,hoodie to buy local paper. The temp was 61,no wind wearing my yellow reflector vest When I returned watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
This afternoon,my friend, Mary&I are going on a 'road trip',to Office Depot&Target,need couple items at each place. Lately its been every couple of weeks which is fine,I call her to see when she's available


----------



## Buckeye

Looks like a nothing day.  Maybe trip to Publix and to office depot to get ink for my little printer.


----------



## PamfromTx

Today, we will begin transitioning our bank accounts from BBVA USA to PNC.   Then, we will go and receive our booster shot.  Sounds like a fun day to me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Home again, home again, jiggety jig. Made enough biscuits to feed every man, woman and child within a 5-mile radius.

And now I'm gonna take a nap because sleep was mostly elusive last night, then up at 3am to go to work Very little sleep is not conducive  to a day's work.


----------



## Pecos

It is very wet here today and I will likely stay indoors.

Yesterday was a big day for me. I went for comprehensive bloodwork early and by late afternoon the results were being posted on my online medical records. Of greatest concern was the PSA test which would tell me if this long battle with prostrate cancer was coming to an end. 
Results were posted intermittently over the afternoon and early evening except for the single one of greatest concern. All of the other results were excellent, but I started to worry a lot that the missing PSA results would condemn me to a continuation of treatment, possibly including chemo.
Finally this very last result came in, and I am so very happy that this three year phase of my life is over.

I have had quite a bit of support from members of this forum, and I am so very appreciative.

@Shalimar @OneEyedDiva and so many others


----------



## Pinky

@Pecos 
So very pleased to hear that your PSA test results were what you'd hoped! It has been a long road for you, and you've handled it so very positively


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Home again, home again, jiggety jig


That line put a smile on my face.  My mother used to say that - I haven't heard it in years and it brought back some nice memories.  Thanks for that.  

Today will be a busy errand day for me - mammogram, library, quick Walmart pickup ( baby food for the dog - we put his meds in it), and some grocery shopping. Can't believe we're on the edge of a weekend again already. The time flies even when there are few things on my schedule.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> @Pecos
> So very pleased to hear that your PSA test results were what you'd hoped! It has been a long road for you, and you've handled it so very positively


Ditto!  What a relief for you and your family, @Pecos!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Two observations from today … 

let’s get the aggravating one out of the way first:
>>trying to get a new service added to Verizon phone line is *much* easier than having one removed, Oy vey

they ‘can’t take it off’ at the store …. Calling the service # takes you around the mountain several times with robotic prompts.  I did, at one point, get an actually human but the called dropped while she had me on “a brief hold” and after waiting 15 min x2 for another person, I gave up.. for today. Sigh

second observation, more humorous…
>> it is a sad commentary on my intelligence that *I* am the one who stepped on the ‘pre-baited,’ sticky trap for roaches I had put down in the bathroom …

I was in knee-high nylons, so, right, just slip the sock off…. Not so fast!  I’m trying to work stocking off, sticky-as-hades gunk is now adhering to the inside of my pants hem.   So, attempt to liberate said clothing with fingers….  No deal… fingertips now engulfed in clear muck.  I felt like Bree Rabbit when he got mixed up with the Tar Baby

eye yay yay what a day.  So glad I get to go back to work tomorrow where there’s no stress


----------



## tortiecat

I don't visit this forum very often(shame on me!) 
I am a lonely widow in my nineties, so coming in here
and elsewhere is really what I need to do.
This morning my driver( a lovely lady) took me to have
my hair done, then to the bank, and lastly to the grocery
store.  Now it is almost time for supper, and then to
watch TV. 
Not the most exciting day!


----------



## hollydolly

tortiecat said:


> I don't visit this forum very often(shame on me!)
> I am a lonely widow in my nineties, so coming in here
> and elsewhere is really what I need to do.
> This morning my driver( a lovely lady) took me to have
> my hair done, then to the bank, and lastly to the grocery
> store.  Now it is almost time for supper, and then to
> watch TV.
> Not the most exciting day!


well Tortiecat, I think that's a plenty busy day for 90.... it would be busy for me 25 years younger...


----------



## hollydolly

It's coming up to bedtime for me, but I've had a busy day right from 7am this morning when I got my Ikea delivery.. parcels were so large I had to ask the driver to lift them into my hallway for me.....one item missing so at 7.30am I had to call their customer services, and the awol item is being delivered tomorrow

Then all day today I've had meetings...so there's been  lots of talking with lots of different people.. in groups and also one to one..meetings

After my last meeting, I needed to drive to the next town to do some business at a bricks and mortar bank rather than online , there are none left in my town ...so off in the dull, gloomy overcast  weather to the next town.. and then after that business done... I caught my breath by having a latte at the coffee house next door to the bank , and writing up my Diary of the events of the day...

Treated myself to some new Ghost perfume..for being such an industrious girl.....

Stopped off at the supermarket and bought a bunch of groceries mainly  meat and dry goods..  for stocking up because we're being threatened by great shortages this coming winter

Got home,  checked the garage  roof wasn't leaking where  the corner of the flat roof had been tarmac'd  and re-felted  and everything was dry.. so I can put my car back in there next week when the weather gets bad..

Weather was so dull that at 5pm it was like dusk...

Had a very easy dinner.. the remains of last nights Chow mein.. and added some soy sauce to it and served it with Bavarian ham..., watched a bit of TV... washed up, and now I'm here  reading the forum  with a cuppa char, before bed..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm only 80 so could probably add a 3-mile walk, a couple of sets of tennis and swim a few laps.

Well, I did go to work at 4 this morning (have to get up at 3) but felt unwell so came home early after making enough biscuits for the whole darned town.


ETA: Oh, the excitement! My Golden Fleece scrubbers were just delivered. (It doesn't take much to please me.)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

hollydolly said:


> Had a very easy dinner.. the remains of last nights Chow mein.. and added some soy sauce to it and served it with Bavarian ham...


chow mein with Bavarian ham...an international dinner


----------



## MickaC

Pecos said:


> It is very wet here today and I will likely stay indoors.
> 
> Yesterday was a big day for me. I went for comprehensive bloodwork early and by late afternoon the results were being posted on my online medical records. Of greatest concern was the PSA test which would tell me if this long battle with prostrate cancer was coming to an end.
> Results were posted intermittently over the afternoon and early evening except for the single one of greatest concern. All of the other results were excellent, but I started to worry a lot that the missing PSA results would condemn me to a continuation of treatment, possibly including chemo.
> Finally this very last result came in, and I am so very happy that this three year phase of my life is over.
> 
> I have had quite a bit of support from members of this forum, and I am so very appreciative.
> 
> @Shalimar @OneEyedDiva and so many others


I am so HAPPY for you. 
I'm giving you the most deserved respect for the positivity you had through all this.
Now, you'll be able to live more life without that burden.
Keep well.....Keep safe.


----------



## MickaC

tortiecat said:


> I don't visit this forum very often(shame on me!)
> I am a lonely widow in my nineties, so coming in here
> and elsewhere is really what I need to do.
> This morning my driver( a lovely lady) took me to have
> my hair done, then to the bank, and lastly to the grocery
> store.  Now it is almost time for supper, and then to
> watch TV.
> Not the most exciting day!


Would love to hear from you more often when you're able.
Every member helps makes this forum what it is.....HAPPY place.


----------



## twinkles

when you all get time i am ready for my happy birthday song----oct  7---88 to day---old age has got me


----------



## MickaC

Nothing exciting.
Usual morning cleaning chores.
Moving some dirt around.....i had 3 of the 4x4 raised garden beds with all regular dirt....learned that the dirt is too heavy....my other three, i had put a lighter soil mix.....worked perfect.....so i'm moving this dirt to the other raised beds, half filled, then the garden soil mix to the top....didn't get finished......rain for the next couple of days....hope to finish after it drys up.
Cut down my BIG tomato plant.....the branches that had tomatoes on them, i layed out on the stones on the ground.....to ripen more.
That's it for my menial day.


----------



## hollydolly

twinkles said:


> when you all get time i am ready for my happy birthday song----oct  7---88 to day---old age has got me


Happy belated  88th Birthday for yesterday


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

twinkles said:


> when you all get time i am ready for my happy birthday song----oct  7---88 to day---old age has got me


I can't carry a tune in a basket, but happy birthday anyway...and many more!


----------



## Shero

Made two nice potential friends yesterday at the stables. One lives 2kms from my house and has invited me to afternoon tea, do I take cake, do I take wine, what??? So now I have to research


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

She'll have food and drink. How about a seasonal bouquet of flowers?


----------



## MickaC

twinkles said:


> when you all get time i am ready for my happy birthday song----oct  7---88 to day---old age has got me


 @twinkles Hope your Birthday was full of HAPPINESS, MEMORIES, and LOVE from all who is important in your life.


----------



## Irwin

I sold another guitar today! I lost a bit of money on this one, but I got good use out of it, and learned how to level and dress frets on it. That's about it for the guitars I wanted to sell. I'll ship it out tomorrow. Next, I need to sell our old Accord, which will no doubt be a pain in the butt dealing with people who want to buy a hail damaged car with 200k miles. Maybe not.


----------



## Jules

Congratulations @Pecos on passing your tests with flying colours!

Instead of our usual walking route, DH & I went to the city park for our walk. Lovely fall colours.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> It's coming up to bedtime for me, but I've had a busy day right from 7am this morning when I got my Ikea delivery.. parcels were so large I had to ask the driver to lift them into my hallway for me.....one item missing so at 7.30am I had to call their customer services, and the awol item is being delivered tomorrow
> 
> Then all day today I've had meetings...so there's been  lots of talking with lots of different people.. in groups and also one to one..meetings
> 
> After my last meeting, I needed to drive to the next town to do some business at a bricks and mortar bank rather than online , there are none left in my town ...so off in the dull, gloomy overcast  weather to the next town.. and then after that business done... I caught my breath by having a latte at the coffee house next door to the bank , and writing up my Diary of the events of the day...
> 
> Treated myself to some new Ghost perfume..for being such an industrious girl.....
> 
> Stopped off at the supermarket and bought a bunch of groceries mainly  meat and dry goods..  for stocking up because we're being threatened by great shortages this coming winter
> 
> Got home,  checked the garage  roof wasn't leaking where  the corner of the flat roof had been tarmac'd  and everything was dry.. so I can put my car back in there next week when the weather gets bad..
> 
> Weather was so dull that at 5pm it was like dusk...
> 
> Had a very easy dinner.. the remains of last nights Chow mein.. and added some soy sauce to it and served it with Bavarian ham..., watched a bit of TV... washed up, and now I'm here  reading the forum  with a cuppa char, before bed..


Sounds like you had a full day. Ghost perfume? Is that something special for Halloween (not sure if that is a worldwide holiday or not)?


----------



## ronaldj

helping at a fund raiser at our church.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Nothing exciting.
> Usual morning cleaning chores.
> Moving some dirt around.....i had 3 of the 4x4 raised garden beds with all regular dirt....learned that the dirt is too heavy....my other three, i had put a lighter soil mix.....worked perfect.....so i'm moving this dirt to the other raised beds, half filled, then the garden soil mix to the top....didn't get finished......rain for the next couple of days....hope to finish after it drys up.
> Cut down my BIG tomato plant.....the branches that had tomatoes on them, i layed out on the stones on the ground.....to ripen more.
> That's it for my menial day.


I always enjoyed this time of year working in the garden, putting it "to bed" preparing for old man winter.


----------



## katlupe

twinkles said:


> when you all get time i am ready for my happy birthday song----oct  7---88 to day---old age has got me


----------



## Shero

Good tip GeorgiaXplant. I bought a sweet bunch of flowers and my host loved it


----------



## Liberty

We're finishing up shoveling sandy dirt off the driveway.  We've got a big big driveway and yesterday we got a lot up in the neighbor's tractor that had washed in from the dead end road we live on. They need some filler dirt so it worked out well.  Then we'll jump in the pool.  Hasn't done that in many many years so neighbor is going to take that area of the road down about 6" with his tractor on Sunday.

 We'll get a couple loads of crushed concrete in to top layer it with.  It does a wonderful job of filtering dirt down in the rains.   How about you guys.  What are you up to this gorgeous autumn Friday?


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Sounds like you had a full day. Ghost perfume? Is that something special for Halloween (not sure if that is a worldwide holiday or not)?


LOL, nope not for Halloween. Ghost is a very well known perfume house....''Orb of  night'' is their latest fragrance


----------



## MickaC

Today.......
Depends if it rains or not.......if it doesn't......might move some more dirt......got some more stuff to the shed for the winter last nite.
Still keeping the mower out, might need it for more leaves if we get any more nice weather......but.....forecast is for wet till next week.
I do this every day lately......watching for fall migrating birds landing for their pit stop.....none.....till this morning.....noticed one Junco.
If it does rain today......can work away at getting the garage cleaned up.

Still doing the countdown......if things still go according to plan.....my LOVE will arrive in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pinky

Happy belated birthday @twinkles .. hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## dobielvr

Raining here today...Yay!
Of course, right after I watered yesterday lol.

But we need it....to help put out the fires around here.
So staying home today, and being cozy.


----------



## StarSong

Happy Birthday! 
Hope you had cake, @twinkles! My motto - it really isn't a birthday unless there's cake.


----------



## katlupe

I did a heavy duty cleaning of my induction cooktop and the Instant Pot. I had to stop to get ready for our coffee meeting downstairs so didn't do the deep cleaning of the Instant Pot. Maybe tomorrow. Sonny is coming here for the meeting and to bring me more water. Beautiful day, 58 degrees and my window is open.


----------



## StarSong

Completing some errands I didn't get to yesterday.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I am going to continue organizing my kitchen and pantry, after my sweet daughter demolished my former organizational efforts. I moving things around to accommodate her stuff -- it is mostly food and spices. She has an, shall we say, adventurous palate.

She took Aidan (dog) hiking yesterday. He came back with the slight limp which got much worse as the hours wore on. She ended up taking him to the e-vet. He has a bruised paw and is now on painkillers. I don't know what the medicine is, but it is the same stuff he had after he had surgery to remove a large lipoma from his front leg. I thought he'd be real sedate today, but no. He is running around barking his fool head off at everything. He's used to living in the country. His territory was as far as he can see. There were no other houses we could see from ours. Here in our subdivision, there is always something going on -- people walking dogs, kids playing, delivery trucks, deer, rabbits, squirrels. There is a lot more wildlife here than we saw in the country. I guess they had more room to spread out there. Or preferred the woods or something. Anyway, it's just a lot noisier than we are used to, and Aidan barks at every noise. 

I don't think Aidan ever saw a squirrel before we moved here. For some reason, we only saw them (3) in the winter, when they raided the bird feeder. (Were people eating them???) I bought them raw unshelled peanuts to eat, but the blue jays ate them all. I had a large silver platter on the ground for the ground feeders, but those squirrels loved the bird seed. I didn't mind, just thought they'd prefer nuts (or at least they would think peanuts were nuts). Peanuts are legumes. Also, ground feeding birds have a problem, I figured, finding food when there is a snow.

I tell ya, living in the country is tons more interesting than living in civilization. There is something fascinating to discover every single day.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> 58 degrees and my window is open.


My husband hated having the windows open. Mine are open today. I love it. The leaves have just started turning color. I am hoping it rained so much this summer that we don't have much snow. That correlation worked just fine to predict snow amounts when we lived in Boston, but I don't know if it works here because I forgot about it. I am not fond of snow, to put it mildly.  Everyone thinks it is beautiful, but I hate being cold. Give me that humid, sunny South any time.


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> My husband hated having the windows open. Mine are open today. I love it. The leaves have just started turning color. I am hoping it rained so much this summer that we don't have much snow. That correlation worked just fine to predict snow amounts when we lived in Boston, but I don't know if it works here because I forgot about it. I am not fond of snow, to put it mildly.  Everyone thinks it is beautiful, but I hate being cold. Give me that humid, sunny South any time.


I am just the opposite. I would rather have cold weather than hot, humid weather (and from someone who grew up down south). I can always get warmer but there is only so much you can shed to get cooler (or live with air conditioning on all the time).


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> watching for fall migrating birds landing for their pit stop.....none.....till this morning.....noticed one Junco.


Every year around this time, when I lived in the country, hundreds of crows would arrive (together) and alight in the trees in the woods behind my house. They made so much noise cawing a person couldn't hear themselves think. I'd take out the binoculars and get the dog and we'd watch them until they finally took off. I figured they were migrating because I didn't see them in winter. It was exciting for me, and the dog would stay quiet while watched the crows.

Sometimes in the summer the hawks try to get them.  They do not succeed, at least while I've been watching. The lone crow is instantly rescued by the other crows (25 to 50 of them, I estimate). They all suddenly just swoosh out of the big tree across the road. The other crows chase off the hawk. It is quite exciting to see. Those hawks used to try to get my dog. I'd walk him, and flap my arms so they would think I was a bigger bird. When he was larger (too big for them), they'd sometimes fly right over him. I had to stand guard because I didn't want the dog to catch the hawk. That would have ended badly - probably with an injured dog. Aidan is really good at leaping into the air and catching birds. He's done it three times in 10.75 years. Luckily they die instantly. I didn't know birds would fly that low over a dog. I guess they don't know that terriers have high prey drives.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to  run vacuum  , tidy up the house. 
Slow going as I fell & sprained my ankle yesterday.

Dog is reminding me that he 'needs' out.


----------



## PamfromTx

Activated a new bank (debit) card.  

Pretending to feel tired so I don't have to do any housework.  

Found my lost jeans!!!  (Don't ask.)


----------



## Pappy

Since Monday, I’ve been feeling worst each day. Achy, terrible cold, chills and loss of appetite. Finally went to doctor this morning and got tested for flu and Covid. Happy to say negative on both. Just a real nasty bug that’s going around. I’m on Doxycycline and drinking lots of water. Hoping for some improvement soon. Sick of being sick..


----------



## Pink Biz

@Pappy Feel better very soon!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

After bathing, I made my before sunrise prayer, made and ate breakfast, got dressed and headed to the supermarket. When I got home, I got busy rotating stock and making room to put new items away. My super son picked up my Walmart order, then shopped at Costco and picked up a prescription for me yesterday...all in different towns. So I had a lot of stuff to put away today.  I was tired by 10:30 a.m.  

I had some financial stuff to do, after which I ate lunch and sat out on the patio listening to music through my earbuds until the hot sun started beaming down on me. I have a couple of more items to put away after this social networking break. Later I'll have to get back online because I  have a lot of catching up to do here and on FB. I'm hoping to watch a couple of shows later before I fall asleep.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Trying to  run vacuum  , tidy up the house.
> Slow going as I fell & sprained my ankle yesterday.
> 
> Dog is reminding me that he 'needs' out.


oh no...I've done that before, it's horribly painful.. how did you fall?.. anything else get hurt ?


----------



## Don M.

I gave my big leaf blower some serious exercise today.  We live in a deep forest, and the leaves are starting to come down in buckets.  I will be spending hours, over the next few weeks, blowing the leaves away from the house.  If leaves had some commercial value, I'd be filthy rich.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I spent the whole morning doing admin. Didn't even stop for a cuppa tea.. whaaat?...so much needed to be done today all at once..

Got the laundry washed , dried and put away in the PM.. then re-arranged some of my current framed artwork on my walls.. to accommodate the new artwork which will be going up hopefully soon...

The roof insulation in the barn has come down again all on one side which is a PITA.. it won't leak but it's there to keep everything from getting damp or cold....and going into winter  it really needs to get back up again PDQ... but it's a real PITA of a job...

Ordered some lactase supplements ..to help prevent the cramps I suffer when eating dairy...

One of my new pictures that arrived 2 days ago. has a damaged picture hook so I can't hang iit..it would be the biggest and showiest of the all of course.. but hey ho, I called the company and they immediately replaced it.. but I decided against having it after all, I've kinda changed my mind on it, so I'll look for something else.

DD rang tonight to say she's been given another job offer, and they're even willing to match the salary she requires despite only offering several thousand less in their Ad...so she's not sure whether to take it or not, for now she works entirely from home and earns a little more, but although her working conditions are great, she hates the actual job... ...


----------



## Irwin

I'm waiting in the car for my wife at another medical testing facility. These tests are going to take several hours. Luckily, I have quite a bit of reading material on my tablet and my dog to keep me company.


----------



## Irwin

Don M. said:


> I gave my big leaf blower some serious exercise today.  We live in a deep forest, and the leaves are starting to come down in buckets.  I will be spending hours, over the next few weeks, blowing the leaves away from the house.  If leaves had some commercial value, I'd be filthy rich.


See if you can sell them on ebay. A few years ago , somebody put an add on Craigslist trying to sell snow.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> Every year around this time, when I lived in the country, hundreds of crows would arrive (together) and alight in the trees in the woods behind my house. They made so much noise cawing a person couldn't hear themselves think. I'd take out the binoculars and get the dog and we'd watch them until they finally took off. I figured they were migrating because I didn't see them in winter. It was exciting for me, and the dog would stay quiet while watched the crows.
> 
> Sometimes in the summer the hawks try to get them.  They do not succeed, at least while I've been watching. The lone crow is instantly rescued by the other crows (25 to 50 of them, I estimate). They all suddenly just swoosh out of the big tree across the road. The other crows chase off the hawk. It is quite exciting to see. Those hawks used to try to get my dog. I'd walk him, and flap my arms so they would think I was a bigger bird. When he was larger (too big for them), they'd sometimes fly right over him. I had to stand guard because I didn't want the dog to catch the hawk. That would have ended badly - probably with an injured dog. Aidan is really good at leaping into the air and catching birds. He's done it three times in 10.75 years. Luckily they die instantly. I didn't know birds would fly that low over a dog. I guess they don't know that terriers have high prey drives.


From living on the farm for 28 years......watching birds.....feeding birds.....having wildlife all around.....was in my glory......watching, listening, and learning.
Then divorce.....sold the farm.....moved to town.....have meltdowns at times from missing my joys of birds and animals.
Have been in town for 5 years......no where near the same.....do have the neighbours cats and squirrels, can do without them.

The Junco count is up from this morning......some small groups have flown in.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Since Monday, I’ve been feeling worst each day. Achy, terrible cold, chills and loss of appetite. Finally went to doctor this morning and got tested for flu and Covid. Happy to say negative on both. Just a real nasty bug that’s going around. I’m on Doxycycline and drinking lots of water. Hoping for some improvement soon. Sick of being sick..


Get feeling better soon......glad you saw the doc....just to be sure.
Have you tried a Hot Toddy.


----------



## Llynn

Mowed the lawn around the house with my riding mower then hooked up my rotary spreader behind the mower and applied six bags of fall fertilizer. I'm sure my hip will wreak its revenge on me, but it had to be done.


----------



## Knight

Completed the 6x8 greenhouse my wife wanted.


----------



## oldpop

Spinning yarns.


----------



## Shero

Ordered some potted palms for the verandahs and they are coming this "arvo (Aussie for afternoon!)". Will spend a lot of time positioning them to best advantage!


----------



## PamfromTx

Just called one of my sisters and we laughed and laughed.  She has a son who is a teacher / coach and they were watching his team's football game on TV (some sports channel) and I asked her how he could see over the press box window being that he is short.  She had told me that he sits up there.  My nephew is short and I always tease him.

Well, I started laughing and choking and so did my sister.  She said I was mean!  lol       I best lay low this weekend and not call her.  She laughed but I was a little 'wild'; I went to bed and just fell asleep.  I'm like her little granddaughters in that when they are exhausted and sleepy, they get delirious... according to my sis.    

If I don't make sense, I'm sorry.  I'm exhausted from laughing for about an hour!   I was getting delirious by the end of our conversation.   LOL


----------



## Alligatorob

Heading to the airport and then flying to New Orleans.  The start of a 2 week vacation!


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Heading to the airport and then flying to New Orleans.  The start of a 2 week vacation!


ooooh I so envy you a holiday finally,... it's been over 2 years since I've been away and not likely to be  until next year at the earliest due to the restrictions of C-19.

Have a wonderful time....


----------



## katlupe

Doing laundry today and going to take a chance and use my mobility chair even though the tires have not been changed yet. While the laundry is washing, I am planning on taking my camera and going to the park and get some fall photos. Depends on if it brightens up or not though. It has been 10 days since I bought the new air fryer lid for the Instant Pot and I have not tried it yet! Doing that today for sure!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,wearing my yellow reflector vest went to buy local paper.It was warm 64 with no wind. When I returned, watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
This morning around 9am,walking over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house.I'll be taking my favorite dog,'Aker'{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' who I haven't seen since August on a walk  I've missed him. This will be the highlight of my week
No plans for the rest of the day


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunshine today.. but I can't mow the lawns (hoping for the last mowing of the year).. because the grass is still wet from the fog early this morning...

Washed all the bedding including the comforters, and they're all now in the dryer... and I've just finished putting clean linen on the beds.. that always wears me out because the mattresses are extra deep and therefore  heavy.. 

Vac'd throughout all the house upstairs and down.. what a revlation that new stick Vac is.. super fast and lightweight...and really does the job as well as my Miele

Just had lunch of Bacon, Potato waffle and fried egg... I only eat the yolk when the eggs' been fried, I hate the taste of egg white, especially when it's been fried..I can cope with it in scrambled egg and Omelette but not any other way..

if it's sunny again tomorrow I'll go out and get some Autumn pics....


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> it's been over 2 years since I've been away and not likely to be until next year at the earliest due to the restrictions of C-19


Can't go to Spain?  Don't you have a house there?  As  you probably know we have few Covid travel restrictions in the US.  Just have to wear a mask on the plane.  In New Orleans some places require the vaccination card, but not many.  None do here.

"lunch of Bacon, Potato waffle and fried egg" sounds good to me, even the white.  Early here, have not yet had breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Can't go to Spain?  Don't you have a house there?  As  you probably know we have few Covid travel restrictions in the US.  Just have to wear a mask on the plane.  In New Orleans some places require the vaccination card, but not many.  None do here.


yes I can go to Spain, and yes I do have a house there... but I've yet to have my second vaccine, so without proof of a double vaccination I'd have to Quarantine on my return in a hotel at great cost.


----------



## Buckeye

THE Ohio State Buckeyes have a bye week, so no football game to watch.

What to do, what to do.....


OOPS - I stand corrected. Buckeyes are playing Maryland today.  Next week is the bye week


----------



## hollydolly

Well...coming up to 5pm now , the sun is still shining.  I did manage to get the lawn cut..well the rear garden anyway.. not the front, that's more in the shade today so didn't dry out enough.

I got my 15 minute treadmill walk done afterwards.... 4.2miles PH..  any faster and my poorly knee buckles, and then I can't go on again for days 

Watched a favourite show for 1/2 hour whilst eating pistachios... ..I have to ration those because I'd eat a whole packet in one go if not...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Watched a favourite show for 1/2 hour whilst eating pistachios... ..I have to ration those because I'd eat a whole packet in one go if not...


I swear, they're more addictive than heroin.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sis sent me a photo of a display they have at the public library where she is employed.  There on a shelf was the doll that I had been holding on to and finally gave it to the g-nieces.  Doll talks both in English and Spanish.  They are celebrating Hispanic Heritage month.  Well, the doll belonged to Aubrey, hubby's granddaughter that we haven't seen in 7 years.  Pretty doll; she's soft and cuddly.  Taller than the girls.  I miss having that doll here.  But, the girls are now enjoying it.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> yes I can go to Spain, and yes I do have a house there... but I've yet to have my second vaccine, so without proof of a double vaccination I'd have to Quarantine on my return in a hotel at great cost.


My sis-in-law loved Spain.  I have a sugar/creamer set she brought me back in blue and white;  I love it.  She had also given me a huge platter that broke into a million pieces on our move to the valley (Texas).  I keep thinking that there is something else that she gave us ~ omg, forgot about the blue/white mixing bowl!   It's so fragile though.


----------



## StarSong

I love Spain, too!


----------



## Don M.

Fun day today!  A few days ago, we went to the casino, and they had a "tool" giveaway drawing.  I won a nice electric pressure washer, so today, I tried it out.  It works great, and I cleaned all the dirt/mildew, etc., off my workshop siding.  Tomorrow, I'll tackle the house.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went to grocery store this morning. Actually put it away when I got home.  Had a small lunch, and now looking at my full basket of dirty laundry trying to decide if I want to tackle it today or tomorrow.
Right now I am watching the sky decide if it wants to rain or not.  I am thinking not, as it has looked this way all day.*


----------



## squatting dog

Staying busy is the only way to keep my sanity. (well, that and maybe music) Today was put up a chain link fence for the fur babies, and urethane the bathroom sink top and re-install the sink.


----------



## dobielvr

Gardeners here today.  Had to go pick up my hormones from the pharmacy. Then, the carpet cleaners came back to clean a spot they missed a long side of my bed.
They didn't see it initially because my bed frame overhangs and covers it.

Went a got a quick 15 min. neck massage from my usual guy.  Home now.
Going to grab my relaxing smoke and watch TV on the couch.  Awwww.


----------



## Pecos

StarSong said:


> I love Spain, too!


I do too. I spent four years there and there was a lot about it that was a wonderful experience.


----------



## katlupe

Doing laundry right now. Thinking about rearranging a couple of the cupboards when the laundry is done. Otherwise no real plans for my day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fiddled around in the garden deadheading some flowers and cutting back some that are done for the season. Went to Wallyworld with DD to do the weekly grocery shopping. Oh, the excitement!

The rest of the day promises to be every bit as exciting as the morning was. Life in the fast lane.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I do too. I spent four years there and there was a lot about it that was a wonderful experience.


which part of Spain did you live , Pecos...?


----------



## Irwin

Watching the Broncos/Steelers game until I need my nap, which is actually right now, but I'm going to wait 1/2 an hour or so to see how they're doing and then sleep through the rest of the game. I guess I don't care that much since it's an early game and too early to drink vodka, which is my new go-to drink, since there are several bottles in the house. I'll probably go back to tequila once all the vodka is gone and I have to go to the liquor store to replenish our bar, which doubles as our kitchen counter.

Oh, crap... Steelers just scored. Perfect pass by Roethlisberger.


----------



## hollydolly

Today, a little more admin first thing... it was raining, and I'd woken up with my 'tennis elbow' arm killing me, so I had to get some ice on it and take some paracetamol...so I sat and did some journalling and admin for a little while.

Later when the sun came out I opened all the windows as per usual, and let all the fresh damp air in, and was tempted to mow the front lawn..but it was still too damp hours after the rain had stopped.

I made some  Baked chicken, Mashed spuds, and broccoli for Sunday late lunch.. and sat and watched the new  Korean netflix drama  'Squid Game''... Now I'm not someone who can easily sit and watch Dramas on tv..in fact I couldn't be more opposite to that, I get so fidgety and bored very quickly,  but this has me gripped...it's been action from the very start.

Washed up the lunch dishes, ....emptied the Vac...  then re-arranged my  canned  and dried goods store in the barn by date order..

Chatted on here in between, ...and this evening I'm going to watch the second episode of Squid game  and have a bowl of rice pudding and strawberries..I rarely eat dessert but I occasionally get a craving for rice pudding ..

It's 6pm now.. just starting to get towards twilight.. so time to close up the house for the night


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> which part of Spain did you live , Pecos...?


I lived in El Puerto De Santa Maria, Spain adjacent to the large Spanish Naval Base at Rota where out organization was a tenant to the Spanish Navy.

We were fairly close to Jerez and just up the coast from Cadiz. I loved all of those towns and indulged in tapa hopping on a regular basis. One of my favorite little out of the way restaurants in Jerez was a haunt of Hemmingway. I ate there frequently. In Cadiz there were some fabulous places to eat and no one makes paella like the Spanish. I was able to travel quite a bit, but generally stayed on the Southern Coast, except for trips into Portugal and across straits to Morocco.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> and sat and watched the new Korean netflix drama 'Squid Game''... Now I'm not someone who can easily sit and watch Dramas on tv..in fact I couldn't be more opposite to that, I get so figety and bored very quickly, but this has me gripped...it's been action from the very start.


I've been wondering about that show.  Will have to look into it.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've been wondering about that show.  Will have to look into it.


Well  I warn you now, it's gory  as can be , but so far just blood from shootings.... not eyes being gouged or anything... if they start that, I'll stop watching, I hate gory stuff.., but thus far its riveting...


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I lived in El Puerto De Santa Maria, Spain adjacent to the large Spanish Naval Base at Rota where out organization was a tenant to the Spanish Navy.
> 
> We were fairly close to Jerez and just up the coast from Cadiz. I loved all of those towns and indulged in tapa hopping on a regular basis. One of my favorite little out of the way restaurants in Jerez was a haunt of Hemmingway. I ate there frequently. In Cadiz there were some fabulous places to eat and no one makes paella like the Spanish. I was able to travel quite a bit, but generally stayed on the Southern Coast, except for trips into Portugal and across straits to Morocco.


Oh so you were down in the south area...  just  100 miles or so from my daughter in the Malaga Mountains near the coast of Marbella ... where she lived for 10 years until last Christmas

My second home for the best part of 16 years  is  on the Southern  Spanish coast but in a tiny traditional village on the coast in the Alicante Region ..about 6 hours drive from my daughters' place..

..and about 600km... from El Puerto De Santa maria 

We visited Cadiz.. my o/h is a big wiine drinker so we couldn't not go...  we enjoyed it a lot ...


----------



## Gemma

Watching the Steelers/Bronco game.  Scores 17-6 at half time.  It's mainly a kick back and relax kind of day for a change.


----------



## PamfromTx

Cleaning, prepping food for din din, sending texts to family.  Ate a small sandwich; was hungry.


----------



## Ruthanne

Doing laundry and watching tv.  I need to start doing some other things again.  The tv and music get old after awhile!


----------



## StarSong

Puttering around the house today.  Cut up some fruit for a fruit salad, am squeezing the liquid out of tofu before cubing, seasoning and dry-frying it, double checking pantry stock.  Little things like that can take a big bite out of a day.


----------



## katlupe

Getting ready to go to Tops on my mobility chair. Rabbit needs more spring mix.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I decided to take  walk across the creek into our forest again this morning. Hoping there would be more oyster mushrooms. It is cloudy and it started sprinkling as I crossed the creek. By the time I got to the fallen tree area it was light rain. I found over a pound of mushrooms then headed back. I didn't put on a hat or any rain gear. By the time I got back it was raining.
  The whole experience was fun and felt fresh, added with hope of discovery and the discovered. 

 we will use them making our Thanksgiving stuffing.


----------



## Sliverfox

A little of  this & a lot of goofing off.


----------



## Don M.

Watching it rain.  This should be a rather wet week around here, and I'm just planning on some indoor chores....and probably spending too much time on the computer and watching tv.


----------



## dobielvr

Very windy here today.  Totally unexpected.
But, I had to go have some blood drawn for my new Rheumy.

Then, I went and visited grandpa for a little bit.  I had a bunch of containers to pick up too.
Back home to have lunch and do laundry and clean the kitchen.  Oh boy!


----------



## Sylkkiss

Been on online (my eyes hurt) trying to find someone to do some home maintenance. It gets frustrating sometimes. I'm so used to having a  husband to fix everything. Now.... I spend more time hunting for help than getting  sh*t done.


----------



## hollydolly

Sylkkiss said:


> Been on online (my eyes hurt) trying to find someone to do some home maintenance. It gets frustrating sometimes. I'm so used to having a  husband to fix everything. Now.... I spend more time hunting for help than getting  sh*t done.


Have you tried the 'Nextdoor'' App for your neighbourhood ? 

Dunno which city or town you're in but for example .. here's the one for Columbus Ohio  and district... you can access the App on your computer and your phone.. or Ipad...and it's free...

https://nextdoor.com/city/columbus--oh/


----------



## hollydolly

Today I washed all the  rugs in the house 

Peeled a bag of spuds which were just about ready to sprout , cooked and mashed them, then froze them in individual  containers..

I bought  a really lovely tan  leather shoulder bag about a year ago, and haven't used  it, so as my favourite leather one tore at the handle a little bit,  I decided it's time to break out the new one and not be saving it for best, so I spent a while sorting and swapping stuff from one bag to the other. Amazing how one bag can feel heavy  when it contains the same stuff in which the other bag feels light !

It was very sunny again today so this morning I cut back more Ivy on the brick shed. It wasn't in dire need of doing, but I like to keep on top of it.. 

Binge watched Squid Game on Netflix over the last 3 days.. never done that before.. but it was gripping right through the whole 9 episodes.. Won't spoil it for those who haven't yet watched it, but it left me with a few unanswered questions.. think there might be going to be a second series


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I've been painting a garden gnome for my sister in law. It is very old and she has wonderful memories of seeing it in her aunts garden when she was very young.
 I've painted two other gnomes that were mine but doing one that holds so much sentimental value for another person makes me a bit anxious. I hope I can do justice to it.   I've spent the last 3 days on it.
It is solid cement, and hard to move around. A lot of the detail has been washed away from years of being out in the weather.
I had to sand it all but at least some bits of color remained that I will try and match.
The eyes are the hardest.  I'm trying to make him more pleasant looking than he is.  
I'm sure he did a good job protecting the garden from the birds because of his looks.


----------



## PamfromTx

Making a beef enchilada casserole.  Alot easier than making individual enchiladas.  Made pico de gallo.  And I have to have my grape tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Jules

Going to slowly start unpacking the RV and cleaning it for the winter.   We just came home from a one day trip.  Last weeks trip was cancelled at the last minute.  We don’t travel far now and very few places were open and most were full.  Found one.  The day started out with rain, dried up and would have been snow if there was precipitation at night.  There was a large group having their Thanksgiving outside, wrapped up in blankets.


----------



## Sylkkiss

hollydolly said:


> Have you tried the 'Nextdoor'' App for your neighbourhood ?
> 
> Dunno which city or town you're in but for example .. here's the one for Columbus Ohio  and district... you can access the App on your computer and your phone.. or Ipad...and it's free...
> 
> https://nextdoor.com/city/columbus--oh/


Thanks. I'll check.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Today I washed all the  rugs in the house
> 
> Peeled a bag of spuds which were just about ready to sprout , cooked and mashed them, then froze them in individual  containers..
> 
> I bought  a really lovely tan  leather shoulder bag about a year ago, and haven't used  it, so as my favourite leather one tore at the handle a little bit,  I decided it's time to break out the new one and not be saving it for best, so I spent a while sorting and swapping stuff from one bag to the other. Amazing how one bag can feel heavy  when it contains the same stuff in which the other bag feels light !
> 
> It was very sunny again today so this morning I cut back more Ivy on the brick shed. It wasn't in dire need of doing, but I like to keep on top of it..
> 
> Binge watched Squid Game on Netflix over the last 3 days.. never done that before.. but it was gripping right through the whole 9 episodes.. Won't spoil it for those who haven't yet watched it, but it left me with a few unanswered questions.. think there might be going to be a second series


You are one spiffy gal, @hollydolly .  I bet your home sparkles!   I am so picky when buying a new handbag as well; it can't be heavy.  It bothers me when it is ... bothers my shoulders.  And I could kick myself for not buying one I saw about a month ago; light as a feather.  All leather.


----------



## Irwin

I'm in the hospital parking lot again, waiting for my wife who's getting physical therapy. It's too bad I can't get a massage while she's having her knee attended to... like a massage to relieve stress... that's a legitimate medical treatment. Meh... at my age,  I'd actually prefer a few drinks which is exactly what I'm going to do when I get home.

It's 64 degrees and breezy but sunny. Soon it will be too cold to wait in the car with my dog. I'll need to leave him at home and wait in the waiting room with the other waiters.

Speaking of waiters... why are servers at restaurants called waiters? They're not waiting; they're making you wait... you wait for a table... for a server... for your food... you wait for your check. Customers should be the ones called "waiters."

What should restaurant workers be called? Inconviencers?


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Sis sent me a photo of a display they have at the public library where she is employed.  There on a shelf was the doll that I had been holding on to and finally gave it to the g-nieces.  Doll talks both in English and Spanish.  They are celebrating Hispanic Heritage month.  Well, the doll belonged to Aubrey, hubby's granddaughter that we haven't seen in 7 years.  Pretty doll; she's soft and cuddly.  Taller than the girls.  I miss having that doll here.  But, the girls are now enjoying it.


----------



## hawkdon

Well right now I'm setting here shaking due to an extremely loud "bang" !!!!and I have no idea what it was...sounded like it was in my home, but nothing found, dunno if someone shot at me/my house?:???? what the hell is going on>.......


----------



## PamfromTx

Irwin said:


> I'm in the hospital parking lot again, waiting for my wife who's getting physical therapy. It's too bad I can't get a massage while she's having her knee attended to... like a massage to relieve stress... that's a legitimate medical treatment. Meh... at my age,  I'd actually prefer a few drinks which is exactly what I'm going to do when I get home.
> 
> It's 64 degrees and breezy but sunny. Soon it will be too cold to wait in the car with my dog. I'll need to leave him at home and wait in the waiting room with the other waiters.
> 
> Speaking of waiters... why are servers at restaurants called waiters? They're not waiting; they're making you wait... you wait for a table... for a server... for your food... you wait for your check. Customers should be the ones called "waiters."
> 
> What should restaurant workers be called? Inconviencers?


Nice weather.


----------



## dobielvr

Irwin said:


> I'm in the hospital parking lot again, waiting for my wife who's getting physical therapy. It's too bad I can't get a massage while she's having her knee attended to... like a massage to relieve stress... that's a legitimate medical treatment. Meh... at my age,  I'd actually prefer a few drinks which is exactly what I'm going to do when I get home.
> 
> It's 64 degrees and breezy but sunny. Soon it will be too cold to wait in the car with my dog. I'll need to leave him at home and wait in the waiting room with the other waiters.
> 
> Speaking of waiters... why are servers at restaurants called waiters? They're not waiting; they're making you wait... you wait for a table... for a server... for your food... you wait for your check. Customers should be the ones called "waiters."
> 
> What should restaurant workers be called? Inconviencers?


I can tell you been doing a lot of thinking while out in the parking lot.....lol


----------



## Lakeland living

Today, not a bad day, some work inside, then out just up the road to retrieve my drill.
 Sorting out a few things in the shop, then a well deserved nap, 
 No sign of the sun at all today....thats it...


----------



## mellowyellow

It’s raining again today after yesterday was the coldest October day in Sydney ever recorded. Last week it was so hot, we had the air conditioner on ‘cool’ in the car.

The city celebrated ‘freedom day’ yesterday after reaching 70 per cent double vaxxed but I still can’t get a hair cut appointment, after three months lockdown, women are desperate for colours and cuts and I’m on the end of a long queue for a ring back after leaving a message with no hope of getting my favourite stylist.

The state of Victoria is in dire straits– the Delta virus is well away with lots of people in hospital –  our NSW Premier had the right idea of getting the number of fully vaxxed people up by the threat of being barred from almost everything and promised that as soon as we hit 70 per cent, it would happen, and now other states are playing catch-up. We are very close to 80 per cent double vaxxed when more restrictions will be lifted.    I think the worst is almost over.


----------



## Shero

Not much housework here at the moment, so I am going for a long bike ride, taking my sketching pad and hopefully, I see something unusual to sketch.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Amazing how one bag can feel heavy  when it contains the same stuff in which the other bag feels light !


I once had a Coach purse that was so heavy, even when empty, that it hurt my shoulders when I used it. I gave it to Goodwill. . I should have weighed it, but I didn't think of it.


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> I once had a Coach purse that was so heavy, even when empty, that it hurt my shoulders when I used it. I gave it to Goodwill. . I should have weighed it, but I didn't think of it.


That is why I'm so picky and end up not buying a new handbag.  They hurt my shoulders.  I just realized I'm still using a summer handbag!


----------



## WheatenLover

Irwin said:


> Speaking of waiters... why are servers at restaurants called waiters? They're not waiting; they're making you wait... you wait for a table... for a server... for your food... you wait for your check. Customers should be the ones called "waiters."


Waiters "wait" on people. You could call them servers, if you want. I do, and so far no one has said a word.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> That is why I'm so picky and end up not buying a new handbag.  They hurt my shoulders.  I just realized I'm still using a summer handbang!


This one was bought online - a birthday present from my sister. She paid $400 for it, which I was aghast about. This was many years ago. I didn't tell her that I gave it to St. Vincent de Paul. Her feelings would have been hurt, and she would have been angry.  She is well-known for giving people what she thinks they should have, and it's always expensive. The thing about it is that she barely knows met. She didn't meet my kids until they were adults, the couple of times our mother got very sick and she visited her and I brought a couple of my adult kids with me. Otherwise, she won't leave her cats.

I misspoke Goodwill in the earlier post. I always say "I'm giving it to Goodwill", but I don't actually do that. I give to St. Vincent's thrift store because their stock is always rubbish, and my stuff is in great condition - I just don't want/use it any more. By rubbish, I mean low quality and well-worn, way out of style (but not vintage). They deserve better, but this isn't a wealthy town.

I'm still using my summer purse, too. It's off-white with flowers on it. $29, and it will last at least 5 years, based on experience. During the winter, I wear my heavily lined barn coat, and put everything in my pockets. This is the only good thing about winter.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> Making a beef enchilada casserole.  Alot easier than making individual enchiladas.  Made pico de gallo.  And I have to have my grape tomatoes on the side.


Do you put red sauce on the enchiladas? I ask because I hated the sauces I made, and the canned ones I bought were even worse. But I went to a Mexican restaurant and bought their dinner that was one of everything. Those enchiladas were great, and so was the sauce.

Do you have any suggestions or a sauce recipe, please?


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> Do you put red sauce on the enchiladas? I ask because I hated the sauces I made, and the canned ones I bought were even worse. But I went to a Mexican restaurant and bought their dinner that was one of everything. Those enchiladas were great, and so was the sauce.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions or a sauce recipe, please?


I just couldn't make the sauce the way my mother and two sisters made it... so, I started buying a canned sauce (red).  It's mild and perfect for us.  I like it.  I'll look for a recipe for you in Pinterest.


----------



## WheatenLover

hawkdon said:


> Well right now I'm setting here shaking due to an extremely loud "bang" !!!!and I have no idea what it was...sounded like it was in my home, but nothing found, dunno if someone shot at me/my house?:???? what the hell is going on>.......


Well, when I lived in the country, I heard gunshots frequently. My husband would tell me it was cars backfiring. One night he came home early, and we were sitting on the porch. Instead of saying those were gunshots, I said, I don't know why so many cars backfire here. He said those were gunshots.  I said, I told you that!!!

But here in the small town I live in now, I have heard cars backfiring once in awhile. 

Dynamite also makes a loud sound. In rural areas here, companies used to buy the oil rights, and dynamite would go off once in awhile.

So there are 3 possibilities I can think of.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> I just couldn't make the sauce the way my mother and two sisters made it... so, I started buying a canned sauce (red).  It's mild and perfect for us.  I like it.  I'll look for a recipe for you in Pinterest.


Or just tell me which brand you buy and I'll try it. Thank you for replying. I like mild sauces.


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> Do you put red sauce on the enchiladas? I ask because I hated the sauces I made, and the canned ones I bought were even worse. But I went to a Mexican restaurant and bought their dinner that was one of everything. Those enchiladas were great, and so was the sauce.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions or a sauce recipe, please?





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/461900505542317526/

Click on photo to get to recipe.


----------



## WheatenLover

Wow, @PamfromTx , that sounds good. Thank you so much!


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> Or just tell me which brand you buy and I'll try it. Thank you for replying. I like mild sauces.


It's a brand that is made in parts of Texas.  Hill Country Fare  comes in a can.   I looked in Amazon and sure enough, they carry this brand.

Hill Country Fare Mild Enchilada Sauce 15 oz (Pack of 6)​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've been pleased with Frontera sauce mix, either red or green; it comes in a sealed packet and can be found in the ethnic food aisle.

Oh. Forgot. What am I doing today? I have no idea. It's much to early to make decisions!


----------



## katlupe

Having my coffee and checked my Amazon orders and saw my new mop had been delivered yesterday! Ran downstairs (oh yeah, that is just an expression I will never run again) to find my package and it was there. So I will be checking that out. Today my girl (aide) comes and I have some things in mind for her to do. 

Yesterday I needed to use my printer to print out a return for Amazon. Amazing! I did it! Now I have a printer again. I was dying without it. Next is to work on getting Libre Office to work. 

I had to return the air fryer lid for my Instant Pot. It was broke. Did not work period. But it made me experiment with the Nuwave oven top using it on the Instant Pot. It fit perfectly! I used it to cook a hamburger. Now Sonny is doing the same with his Instant Pot.


----------



## ronaldj

not feeling well.


----------



## Furryanimal

Seeing Kitty Macfarlane in concert this evening....going to Five Guys beforehand.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I finally got thru to a human on the Verizon call line and got the service cancelled for a device that hadn’t worked well from day one.   They love to sign you up for stuff but they sure don’t want to see you go haha 

Referring back to some past posts on here about perfume, I once bought some Dolce and Garbana “light blue” perfume and a tube of like-scented cream came with it.  I ended up using this in a rather unconventional way….   One of the patients I visited at that time had goats and they were right next to house.  All I could smell when I left  by that property was *GOAT* so I’d put a thin line of this cream on my upper lip.   It helped but I’m sure Mr’s D&G never imagined that use for their creation !!


----------



## Irwin

I put an ad on Craigslist for some old speakers I have sitting in the garage and somebody wants to buy them even though the rubber rings around the woofers are all dry rotted and need to be repaired. There's a demand for the stereo equipment from the '70s and '80s. They're now considered "vintage." I just hope they're not going to be playing Justin Bieber through them. Meh, actually, I couldn't care less.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've been pleased with Frontera sauce mix, either red or green; it comes in a sealed packet and can be found in the ethnic food aisle.
> 
> Oh. Forgot. What am I doing today? I have no idea. It's much to early to make decisions!


LOL...when you posted this..it was almost 12.30pm our time... 

Today I've been to the hospital in the next county to get bloods drawn ahead of my CT scan next week...

Also been to our local govt offices.. first time I've been there over 40 years of living here although I've driven passed it many times. I was surprised at how beautiful the grounds are, it sits next to some woodland and some beautiful green  lawns ,  but it's not something that can be seen from the road..

Did the grocery shopping, and topped up my tank with fuel... £1.39 per litre.. = £6.95 per gallon.....we're now on the edge of an all time high in the cost of Fuel...

This evening when I finally got home... I portioned up all the chicken thighs, and Grated cheese, and froze them  in individual packages .


----------



## MickaC

Another big day....
Garbage pick up.
Got out a light winter jacket.....was down to 1 this morning.....have different weight of jackets, depending how cold it is.....need warmth when waiting for the guys to do their jobs......you might ask why i stay out with them.....so i know what jobs they did or didn't do.....just like kids.....don't always do what they're supposed to do.
Gave the fridge a major scrub......busy...busy.
But
It doesn't take much to keep me busy.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Got out a light winter jacket.....was down to 1 this morning.....have different weight of jackets, depending how cold it is...


I go through this each season too.  My medium autumn coat wasn’t warm enough.  Now into the lightest winter one, though the other day I needed a vest under it.  Gloves in all the pockets.  Warmer scarves.  It’s time to find a new hat - not too light, not too warm.  Don’t ask my opinion of winter.


----------



## Shero

Today, I am relaxing a little. I had a wonderful bike ride yesterday, stopped for coffee at a cafe and met a gentleman of 90 years old. He was so interesting and I spent an hour talking with him. His face tells a special story and most of all he has travelled the world. He saw my sketching pad and asked me what do I sketch and I told him my favourite things were animals and landscapes and sometime a human face. I asked him if he would give me permission to sketch his face. He said he will think about it , so I gave him my phone number. This morning I received a text message saying yes. So now to make arrangements to do this. I am excited!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunshine today.. but I can't mow the lawns (hoping for the last mowing of the year).. because the grass is still wet from the fog early this morning...
> 
> Washed all the bedding including the comforters, and they're all now in the dryer... and I've just finished putting clean linen on the beds.. that always wears me out because the mattresses are extra deep and therefore  heavy..
> 
> Vac'd throughout all the house upstairs and down.. what a revlation that new stick Vac is.. super fast and lightweight...and really does the job as well as my Miele
> 
> Just had lunch of Bacon, Potato waffle and fried egg... I only eat the yolk when the eggs' been fried, I hate the taste of egg white, especially when it's been fried..I can cope with it in scrambled egg and Omelette but not any other way..
> 
> if it's sunny again tomorrow I'll go out and get some Autumn pics....


Just wondering how you fit a king sized comforter in a washing machine?  I go to a laundromat to wash the huge comforter.


----------



## Kaila

@Pappy 
I just now was trying to catch up on this thread, and saw that you had been sick all the past week?
Are you doing better?  I hope so!


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> Just wondering how you fit a king sized comforter in a washing machine?  I go to a laundromat to wash the huge comforter.


It's a tight fit......i have a large drum front load.....my king covers fit well.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> I go through this each season too.  My medium autumn coat wasn’t warm enough.  Now into the lightest winter one, though the other day I needed a vest under it.  Gloves in all the pockets.  Warmer scarves.  It’s time to find a new hat - not too light, not too warm.  Don’t ask my opinion of winter.


I won't ask......my opinion on winter is probably the same as yours. 
I spend a lot of wasted time changing coats.


----------



## Irwin

I sold my speakers today to some guy from Tennessee. Before I was paid, we loaded them up in his Subaru and I was thinking to myself that he could just drive off without paying, and instead of getting aggressive, I was actually hoping he would so I could call the police on him — just for the excitement. I didn't really care about the $100 since originally, rather than having to deal with people, I was just going to put the speakers out with the trash.

I think this guy was actually thinking about ripping me off. He took out his wallet and said that he only had a few dollars in cash. He asked me if there was an ATM machine around there. I think I just kind of glared at him and he goes, "Oh, I think I have some cash in my checkbook." Sure enough, he had what looked like several hundred dollars and handed me five 20s.

I hate people.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Just wondering how you fit a king sized comforter in a washing machine?  I go to a laundromat to wash the huge comforter.


mine fits into my machine no problem, it's very lightweight, and fold very easily into the machine. If it was a kings size Duvet then I'd have to take it to the dry cleaners.. but it's not as thick as a Duvet


----------



## Paco Dennis

Thinking of hitting the tennis ball against the wall at the park this morning around 9a. I sprained my already spraind calf right on the Achilles' heel about a couple months ago, and then sprained the upper part of the calf about two weeks ago. I have been exercising for 2 weeks, and think is time to stand up and try again.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
Giving my neighbours lawn it's last haircut of the year, and I'll finish it hoping that she will say, "Would you like a bit of lunch, Tim?"  Then I'll act surprised and say, "Don't mind if I do."


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> What are you doing today?​
> Giving my neighbours lawn it's last haircut of the year, and I'll finish it hoping that she will say, "Would you like a bit of lunch, Tim?"  Then I'll act surprised and say, "Don't mind if I do."


well a favour for a favour....


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've been pleased with Frontera sauce mix, either red or green; it comes in a sealed packet and can be found in the ethnic food aisle.
> 
> Oh. Forgot. What am I doing today? I have no idea. It's much to early to make decisions!


We don't have much of an ethnic food aisle in our small town grocery stores. I know for sure we don't have Fontera. I wish.


----------



## Pappy

Not too much. Still recuperating from this cold. I do have an appointment with my barber at 10 am I would like to keep.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Not too much. Still recuperating from this cold. I do have an appointment with my barber at 10 am I would like to keep.


good thing you're there and not here....or you'd be late.......12.45 pm here now . Hope you feel better soon


----------



## katlupe

My aide is coming today, she had to cancel yesterday because her little girl coughed at school so had to get a covid test. I think I might have another job for her in my building so she will be happy. Bingo today downstairs so as soon as she gets done it will be time for that. This morning I will just do little chores till she gets here. Updating posts on my blog at the moment. Somehow the font goes crazy and I have to go through older posts constantly and change it back. Frustrating! Thank you, blogger, I needed the extra work.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wednesday for me is laundry day and the day to tidy up because I work on Thursday, Friday and Saturday mornings and don't feel like doing anything when I get home.

There are a few things I want to get done in the garden, too. We have an unexpected fog this morning. As soon as it burns off, I'll get outside and get 'er done.

So @timoc, did you get lunch from your neighbor?


----------



## timoc

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wednesday for me is laundry day and the day to tidy up because I work on Thursday, Friday and Saturday mornings and don't feel like doing anything when I get home.
> 
> There are a few things I want to get done in the garden, too. We have an unexpected fog this morning. As soon as it burns off, I'll get outside and get 'er done.
> 
> _*So @timoc, did you get lunch from your neighbor?*_



Certainly did, fried chicken and mushrooms, then rice pudding for afters, followed by a second bowl of rice pudding and three cups of tea. I told her that with the weather being still warm I'll likely have to come back next week and mow the grass again.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The laundry is laundering as we speak. The gardening chore that I've been putting off has been done. Poop scooping after DD's dog has been done. Annnnd...I even vacuumed and spot cleaned a couple of small areas on the carpet.

All that and it's not even 10 am.

@timoc, with a lunch like that, it's shame that she doesn't need you to mow every day


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> followed by a second bowl of rice pudding and three cups of tea. I told her that with the weather being still warm I'll likely have to come back next week and mow the grass again.


I surely hope she'll need some help with some Autumn and Winter jobs too!


----------



## Kaila

@Pappy
 I was very glad to see your update post, here today.
If you aren't feeling significant improvements, then perhaps consider having another covid test, of the longer type which might be more accurate than the same-day results one you had??
I would think you might want to be aware of it, just in case.
Either way, we hope you will be feeling better soon!


----------



## StarSong

Dental appointment this morning, picking up the grands from school this afternoon (DD is working a bit late) and possibly an errand or two in between...


----------



## Pappy

Kaila said:


> @Pappy
> I was very glad to see your update post, here today.
> If you aren't feeling significant improvements, then perhaps consider having another covid test, of the longer type which might be more accurate than the same-day results one you had??
> I would think you might want to be aware of it, just in case.
> Either way, we hope you will be feeling better soon!


Kalia. I think that’s very good advice. Cold seems to be breaking up some today and getting rid of a lot of mucus. Thank you.


----------



## Pappy

Well I did bebop up to the barber for my appointment and guess what? It’s tomorrow at 10 am.. Lots of brain fog past few days..


----------



## RadishRose

I have beef stew in the oven. Smells lovely.


----------



## dobielvr

Had to go see a periodontal and implant dentist to discuss the strength of my tooth/foundation for a crown.
Of course he suggested an implant for the long term.

But, my finances don't allow me to that at this time.  I told him I'd be back after I won the lotto.
Got a chuckle out of him.......

Then to Costco where they had little small ramekins of creme brulee.  I had to buy them.
I'm having one later.

It was a long nice sunny day.


----------



## StarSong

This morning I'll be cyber-hunting through vendors' and distributors' up-to-the-minute inventory data across the country.  Need to get materials for an order I received yesterday... I'd already warned my customer that some of it won't be in stock until Feb or March.  

Might hit the grocery store this afternoon - if not, tomorrow will be ok.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning went on early walk around 6:30,didn't go far. The walk was around our apt complex once after I watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
My friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip', around 10 going to small plaza where she is returning items to Marshalls.Then we'll go to the Dollar Tree Store where I need to find birthday/anniv cards, wall calendars for 2022
I got an email early this morning from my close friend,Marcia asking if I could come over early this afternoon,take my 'buddy boy' Aker{pharoh hound} for a walk..I told her 'absolutely' it'll be the highlight of my week,a nice day to do it as well


----------



## Michael Z

*Going to do some firewood splitting today. I have a gas splitter, but still it ends up being a lot of work moving large pieces around. My shoulder gave out using the splitting maul years ago!  I like to get the wood done before November if possible. Some years we can have knee-deep snow by mid-November so I would rather not wait for that!  *


----------



## Paco Dennis

It was raining yesterday so I didn't attempt the tennis exercise. Last night I decided that instead of trying to do that I would relearn juggling three tennis balls. I tried with balled up socks and i definitely need some practice. Doing it on a soft lawn will give my leg a better chance to heal i am thinking. Of course I used to love it, so I am hoping to regain some of that coordination and fun back.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday was a full one.  Made a pot of Carrot Cashew soup in the morning.  DT with DH for miscellaneous supplies and stopped at a different grocery store.  Found some things I don’t usually buy.  Afternoon walk, out to dinner (that’s very rare) and walked home.  Today I’ll be tidying up the fridge & maybe the freezer.  I do a full sorting during in the semi-annual defrost when it’s below freezing and things can be set in the garage for a couple of hours.  Taking the car to get the winter tires on today.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Made a pot of Carrot Cashew soup in the morning.


Sounds _divine! _


----------



## dobielvr

Staying home today.  Currently watering the front yard, then will head to the back when I'm done here.
Have some clothes to fold on the couch waiting for me.  It's only been 3 days lol.

May do some re-potting of some of the houseplants I just bought.
And, trying to decide what I want for dinner...I have to take it out of the freezer.


----------



## Irwin

I just had lunch and now it's time for a nap.


----------



## hollydolly

I also was at the Dentist today @dobielvr ..fortunately I was able to afford my treatment altho' it was much more than I was anticipating.. 

Had a very busy morning and early afternoon , literally driving from one venue ( meeting) to  the dentist chair, then to yet another venue for another meeting...very surreal at times to be doing those completely different things all on top of each other literally one minute sitting in a chair at a serious meeting of minds, and then lying back literally a few minutes later in the dentist chair while she said.. this will just hurt for a second.. ..then driving home with 30 mins to spare to change clothes  and then out for a yet a different meeting.. and reams of paperwork to bring home, and transfer to PDF on my  computer ...

Couldn't be bothered to cook much tonight ... just had Battered cod fillets..nothing more.. no veggies.. or chips..


----------



## Irwin

I'm thinking about going to the grocery store before the storm hits. I guess I'd better get going. My dog will love it.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
Welcome back!  I notice small signs that you are.


----------



## WheatenLover

We had a little bit of excitement today. Aidan started barking his fool head off. I always check when he does that. He was in front of the door to the basement. I stayed in the kitchen, and could hear a few slight sounds from the basement. I wasn't scared, but I was contemplating calling the police. I fixed Aidan and me some meatloaf (had to pick the onions out of his), and suddenly there was a very loud bang. Aidan went straight up in the air, and when he landed, he continued eating his dog food. I had already looked out all the windows to see if there was a car parked anywhere. No cars.

So I called Joe (my landlord and close *platonic* friend), and he right away said, "I was in the basement". He was checking the drains and to see if there was any water on the floor. He didn't call me because he didn't want to wake me up. We talked for about an hour.

Then I actually did some of what I'd been putting off:  Ordered home heating oil for my husband, and paid a few of his bills for him. Last week, the oil was $2.60/gal, this week $2.85. I remember a time when it was over $4, so I'm glad it's still a low price.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am back-tired.  Got my Covid booster.  Got Stella who pooped everywhere on the way home; cleaned it up; and she pooped again.  The breeder lied-she said she would throw up in the car , and have a vet appointment in couple hours


----------



## Sliverfox

Spend the afternoon wrestling  with a hosta that is crowding  the other plants.

About ready to get hubby & his backhoe to dig it ALL up......but  septic tank is too  close  to it.

I did get one  chunk out ,, haven't  replanted it ,, yet.
Looking at all the  fine roots,, better  rake them up & toss over the bank.
If they  grow the deer can have them.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> I am back-tired.  Got my Covid booster.  Got Stella who pooped everywhere on the way home; cleaned it up; and she pooped again.  The breeder lied-she said she would throw up in the car , and have a vet appointment in couple hours


Yay...welcome home!
I was getting ready to send out a search party.

I must have missed a conversation about a road trip.....

ETA;  Cute dog!


----------



## dobielvr

While in my backyard watering, I noticed a tree down.
We had some really fierce winds the other night, and apparently it pulled this tree right out of the ground.

These trees are over 50 yrs old and I probably haven't taken the best care of them, but I never thought it'd drop like that.
Although, last year I  lost my full grown magnolia the same way.  Oh well, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> I am back-tired.  Got my Covid booster.  Got Stella who pooped everywhere on the way home; cleaned it up; and she pooped again.  The breeder lied-she said she would throw up in the car , and have a vet appointment in couple hours


What a cutie!


----------



## RadishRose

The usual picking up the house, walked my dog, had a nice chat with the landscaper, portioned off meats for the freezer, not much else.


----------



## PamfromTx

Some 'light' housework.  Sanitized the kitchen counters; I'm so paranoid at how hubby puts raw chicken on the counter to package individually.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I am back-tired.  Got my Covid booster.  Got Stella who pooped everywhere on the way home; cleaned it up; and she pooped again.  The breeder lied-she said she would throw up in the car , and have a vet appointment in couple hours


Welcome back, Aneeda.
Hello Stella.
She's adorable.
How's your daughter.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  welcome home and a big welcome to cute little Stella.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee so far........


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Yay...welcome home!
> I was getting ready to send out a search party.
> 
> I must have missed a conversation about a road trip.....
> 
> ETA;  Cute dog!


Needed to go see my ill daughter


----------



## Aneeda72

Sorry this is a bit off topic but I am still thinking about my daughter continuously.  So, thanks for everyone’s concern about my daughter, she is not doing well and “revealed” the rest of the information about her condition; and reason for her issues.  

Before the issues with her pancreas and gall bladder, she was jumping through the hoops to get a gastric bypass.  This included several medical tests, seeing a weight loss doctor, losing 40 pounds in a limited amount of time, providing 7 YEARS of photos proving she had been overweight for that length of time, seeing a psychiatrist, and undergoing a mental health written exam.  

She did all this because her back is so “bad”, weight loss was supposed to help, and because she now has a 3 year old to raise.  Before she could get the surgery, she had her life threatening emergency medical issue with her pancreas which, with all that testing, didn’t show up before it “crashed”.

Even though after the weight loss surgery her back issues became severe, the doctor encouraged the surgery, the insurance company approved it, and she had the surgery.  .  She has been unable to eat more than 500 calories a day and blood tests show she lacks protein.  She has become dehydrated as she is unable to drink more than 20 ounces a day.

Due to her severe back deterioration she is, unable to walk most of the time; and in severe pain all of the time.  She refuses back surgery.

I am extremely worried about her.


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic but I am still thinking about my daughter continuously.  So, thanks for everyone’s concern about my daughter, she is not doing well and “revealed” the rest of the information about her condition; and reason for her issues.
> 
> Before the issues with her pancreas and gall bladder, she was jumping through the hoops to get a gastric bypass.  This included several medical tests, seeing a weight loss doctor, losing 40 pounds in a limited amount of time, providing 7 YEARS of photos proving she had been overweight for that length of time, seeing a psychiatrist, and undergoing a mental health written exam.
> 
> She did all this because her back is so “bad”, weight loss was supposed to help, and because she now has a 3 year old to raise.  Before she could get the surgery, she had her life threatening emergency medical issue with her pancreas which, with all that testing, didn’t show up before it “crashed”.
> 
> Even though after the weight loss surgery her back issues became severe, the doctor encouraged the surgery, the insurance company approved it, and she had the surgery.  .  She has been unable to eat more than 500 calories a day and blood tests show she lacks protein.  She has become dehydrated as she is unable to drink more than 20 ounces a day.
> 
> Due to her severe back deterioration she is, unable to walk most of the time; and in severe pain all of the time.  She refuses back surgery.
> 
> I am extremely worried about her.



So very very sorry to read about your daughter Aneeda. Sending you loving thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Alligatorob

Returning home early from vacation, my wife fell and broke both wrists, one not too bad, one not so good.

Went to Preservation Hall last night, no pictures allowed during performance.

Did get some fishing in.


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Returning home early from vacation, my wife fell and broke both wrists, one not too bad, one not so good.
> 
> Went to Preservation Hall last night, no pictures allowed during performance.
> View attachment 189294
> Did get some fishing in.
> View attachment 189295


I'm glad you enjoyed New Orleans, Rob, but am so sorry about your wife's broken wrists.  Are they both mangled to the point of needing casts?  If so, you'll be her right (and left) hand man.

p.s. Did you catch those fish?


----------



## Alligatorob

StarSong said:


> Are they both mangled to the point of needing casts?


One does, one doesn't.  Fortunately her left is the bad one and she is right handed.  But kind of no handed at the moment.  The right is splinted, but she has some motion in her right hand, not much in the left. No compound fractures or anything serious, just a few weeks of being a bit handicapped.  And in some pain...  Given time it should all heal.


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> One does, one doesn't.  Fortunately her left is the bad one and she is right handed.  But kind of no handed at the moment.  The right is splinted, but she has some motion in her right hand, not much in the left. No compound fractures or anything serious, just a few weeks of being a bit handicapped.  And in some pain...  Given time it should all heal.


I'm happy to hear that.  You seem like a good man.  I'm sure you'll help her out with whatever she needs.


----------



## Alligatorob

StarSong said:


> Did you catch those fish?


Absolutely, and we caught way more than we could legally keep,  so there were more released than kept.


----------



## hollydolly

Please send your wife our best wishes Rob... apart from the pain, it's going to be horribly inconvenient for her for a few weeks...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30,it was raining lightly as I went to drop off a bill at mailbx down the street. I'm still wearing shorts{probably for the last time} temp was 65
My friend,Thora who lives a floor above me, our weekly Fri 'road trip' to grocery store,we leave at 9:15,come back within 35-45min
If its not raining,will try to get in another walk,rest of my day read NYT,my book,play some games on my smartphone


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Sorry this is a bit off topic but I am still thinking about my daughter continuously.  So, thanks for everyone’s concern about my daughter, she is not doing well and “revealed” the rest of the information about her condition; and reason for her issues.
> 
> Before the issues with her pancreas and gall bladder, she was jumping through the hoops to get a gastric bypass.  This included several medical tests, seeing a weight loss doctor, losing 40 pounds in a limited amount of time, providing 7 YEARS of photos proving she had been overweight for that length of time, seeing a psychiatrist, and undergoing a mental health written exam.
> 
> She did all this because her back is so “bad”, weight loss was supposed to help, and because she now has a 3 year old to raise.  Before she could get the surgery, she had her life threatening emergency medical issue with her pancreas which, with all that testing, didn’t show up before it “crashed”.
> 
> Even though after the weight loss surgery her back issues became severe, the doctor encouraged the surgery, the insurance company approved it, and she had the surgery.  .  She has been unable to eat more than 500 calories a day and blood tests show she lacks protein.  She has become dehydrated as she is unable to drink more than 20 ounces a day.
> 
> Due to her severe back deterioration she is, unable to walk most of the time; and in severe pain all of the time.  She refuses back surgery.
> 
> I am extremely worried about her.


When it rains , it pours.......so sorry for the severity of your daughters health.....surely hope things get turned around for the better soon.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Returning home early from vacation, my wife fell and broke both wrists, one not too bad, one not so good.
> 
> Went to Preservation Hall last night, no pictures allowed during performance.
> View attachment 189294
> Did get some fishing in.
> View attachment 189295


Sorry about your wife's injuries.
Great fish.


----------



## hollydolly

Was going to go out and take some Autumn photos today..it's sunny enough, and probably the best day before the big winds come and blow a lot of leaves off the trees.. .. but in truth i've had quite a tiring week, and I really don't have the energy to go out... plus I've got a sore left arm. Initially I thought it was tennis elbow but it's not responding to traditional  treatment,  so I'll give it another days rest after a lot of driving yesterday


----------



## MickaC

It's been raining since wednesday.
So
Catching up on extra cleaning that gets neglected during spring and summer.
Downstairs, almost done, reorganizing while i'm down there.
Fridge all spic and span......amazing.....no forgotten science experiments...lol.
All pet beds, taken apart washed and put back together........there are many.
Another wave of sorting, give away, and stuff that just needs to be garbaged.
Working on giving the legs on my table and chairs a good going over......they are black matt finish.....so can't use any type of cleaning solution, because it leaves a white film......just good hot, hot water, and elbow grease.
Need to get a fill on meds today.

Better quit talking about what i'm doing and go do it......Later.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  So sorry to read of your DD’s issues.  It’s not easy being a mother, especially at a distance.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 
I feel for your daughter, and hope she will soon be on the mend. Sending healing thoughts her way.

Stella is precious. I hope her tummy settles, and she adjusts to her new Mum and home.


----------



## Tom 86

I'm getting my ARK ready.  This week I've had over 6" of rain and since midnight last night another 2.13 in my digital rain gauge that resets at midnight.

  A local meteorologist at the airport says another 2" from 10 pm tonight till 8 am Sat.


----------



## Don M.

I went out this morning, and fired up our big outdoor wood furnace...it seems to be working ok, and I'd rather find out if there are any problems now, before the really cold weather sets in.  

With the long range weather forecasts saying there is a strong La Nina forming in the Pacific, this coming Winter could be rather nasty.  Home heating bills, especially for homes using natural gas, oil, or propane, are expected to rise as much as 40% this Winter.  We're all electric, and have low KWH rates, but the bills can still be quite high....which is why I put this outdoor furnace in, years ago....cuts our bills in half.


----------



## Aneeda72

The third covid shot has hit me hard.  Sleeping a lot and freezing to death while keeping a close watch on Stella-sleeping with eyes open, hmm, nope, Stella is crated at my feet as I fall asleep in my chair quite often.  She she had several shots as well, she is sleeping a lot too.


----------



## RadishRose

Visited a friend over in the next town; she recently had surgery and I brought her some items.

Spectacular day. Sunny; the leaves so colorful!

We each had a bowl of lobster bisque for lunch.


----------



## oldpop

Breathing.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> The third covid shot has hit me hard.  Sleeping a lot and freezing to death while keeping a close watch on Stella-sleeping with eyes open, hmm, nope, Stella is crated at my feet as I fall asleep in my chair quite often.  She she had several shots as well, she is sleeping a lot too.


Hope these side effects don't last too long.....Stella will get over hers after a day and a good sleep.
Take care you too.


----------



## Owlivia

Was outside digging a hole in the ground by 8:30am.  Bought a shrub for half price at Home Depot on Thursday and wanted to get it planted before the rain on Saturday.  The weather has been warm all week and expected to continue for a while, so planting is still safe with no frost in sight.  I wish I had the strength to plant a whole yard full of trees and shrubs.

Early dinner was pasta with chicken breast.  This evening, after a screwdriver (the cocktail) all of a sudden I've got a cough and my eyes are watering and non stop nose running.  Yuck.


----------



## mellowyellow

Having my first haircut for months today, I couldn't stand it any longer so I got stuck in and made an awful mess of it, my usual stylist has got a job with Virgin Airlines and won't be back so taking pot luck with new lady.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> Some 'light' housework.  Sanitized the kitchen counters; I'm so paranoid at how hubby puts raw chicken on the counter to package individually.


I sterilize my kitchen and bathrooms. 

My daughter's science fair project in middle school had to do with that. We got samples of various countertop materials, petri dishes and etc., and cleaned the samples with various products (vinegar, 409 cleaner, etc). Lo and behold, they were all swarming with bacteria, after being cleaned. Stainless steel won as the best material for countertops. 

But after that project, I looked up the CDCs protocol for sterilizing hospital services, and now I do that. Basically bleach and water (of course I use more bleach than called for), and let it sit on the counter for 10 minutes.

The weird thing is that people think I'm weird about disinfecting these surfaces. I will say that no one has gotten food poisoning on my watch, so I count that as a win. It would drive me crazy if anyone put raw chicken on a counter. I have a large cutting board that is for raw meat only, and I use the bleach/water method on that.

I went through several pages of search results, but the recent stuff is all in the covid section, and I got bored.


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> I sterilize my kitchen and bathrooms.
> 
> My daughter's science fair project in middle school had to do with that. We got samples of various countertop materials, petri dishes and etc., and cleaned the samples with various products (vinegar, 409 cleaner, etc). Lo and behold, they were all swarming with bacteria, after being cleaned. Stainless steel won as the best material for countertops.
> 
> But after that project, I looked up the CDCs protocol for sterilizing hospital services, and now I do that. Basically bleach and water (of course I use more bleach than called for), and let it sit on the counter for 10 minutes.
> 
> The weird thing is that people think I'm weird about disinfecting these surfaces. I will say that no one has gotten food poisoning on my watch, so I count that as a win. It would drive me crazy if anyone put raw chicken on a counter. I have a large cutting board that is for raw meat only, and I use the bleach/water method on that.
> 
> I went through several pages of search results, but the recent stuff is all in the covid section, and I got bored.


I can't convince my husband about being careful in handling food.  Thank goodness he doesn't cook.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> I can't convince my husband about being careful in handling food.  Thank goodness he doesn't cook.


I figured that.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I can't convince my husband about being careful in handling food.  Thank goodness he doesn't cook.


Yup that’s why I don’t cook, I am not careful about handling food-it always ends up in my mouth


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup that’s why I don’t cook, I am not careful about handling food-it always ends up in my mouth


----------



## PamfromTx

I wrapped some birthday presents.  Don't like the wrapping paper though.  lol  Oh, well.

Cleaned some and decorated a bit for fall.  It's thundering and raining.  The temp dropped from the 90s to low 70s.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I wrapped some birthday presents.  Don't like the wrapping paper though.  lol  Oh, well.
> 
> Cleaned some and decorated a bit for fall.  It's thundering and raining.  The temp dropped from the 90s to low 70s.


It’s been 38 here and rain and snow and sleet, I’d be thrilled with 70 degrees


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s been 38 here and rain and snow and sleet, I’d be thrilled with 70 degrees


I couldn't handle that type of weather!!!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s been 38 here and rain and snow and sleet, I’d be thrilled with 70 degrees


Rain, snow and sleet..............So sorry.....maybe not. 
No snow here yet.....you beat us.....do keep it to yourself.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today I have a doctor's appointment. A Saturday appointment? It was the surgery's initiative, they phoned and asked if Saturday was OK, certainly, more than happy. At 11:50 I shall receive both the winter flu and my third covid booster. It seems that I am in good company:


----------



## Pepper

My son & grandson are coming over!


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> I sterilize my kitchen and bathrooms.
> 
> My daughter's science fair project in middle school had to do with that. We got samples of various countertop materials, petri dishes and etc., and cleaned the samples with various products (vinegar, 409 cleaner, etc). Lo and behold, they were all swarming with bacteria, after being cleaned. Stainless steel won as the best material for countertops.
> 
> But after that project, I looked up the CDCs protocol for sterilizing hospital services, and now I do that. Basically bleach and water (of course I use more bleach than called for), and let it sit on the counter for 10 minutes.
> 
> The weird thing is that people think I'm weird about disinfecting these surfaces. I will say that no one has gotten food poisoning on my watch, so I count that as a win. It would drive me crazy if anyone put raw chicken on a counter. I have a large cutting board that is for raw meat only, and I use the bleach/water method on that.
> 
> I went through several pages of search results, but the recent stuff is all in the covid section, and I got bored.


I wish I could use bleach. It affects me terribly. The smell of it stays for days. My son inherited this condition from me and he cannot even walk through the hall of my building if someone is using bleach or other strong cleaners.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s been 38 here and rain and snow and sleet, I’d be thrilled with 70 degrees


I am jealous! I am looking forward to cold weather. This hot stuff has gone on too long for me. Had my ac going when I got up and will probably turn it back on.


----------



## katlupe

Planning on having a lazy Saturday today. No plans except for cleaning Rabbit's cage later in the day. Reading on my Kindle and other than that, don't know.


----------



## hollydolly

It's mid-day..it's raining, I have no plans to go anywhere..and I'm waiting for 2 items to be delivered.

I've spent some of the morning clearing out my Armoire , of handbags & shoulder bags ... to donate...yep ,don't all fall down at once in shock..lol.. but yes I'm really being good about this, and now I only have 6 bags left... 4 leather ( 3 shades of tan & one of black  ).. and 2 Canvas style..

I've re-arranged all my ankle boots and Trainers on 5 shelves, and knee length boots on the bottom shelf... all enclosed behind patterned glass doors.. 

Next to be re-arranged are my jewellery drawers..


----------



## Tom 86

Don M. said:


> I went out this morning, and fired up our big outdoor wood furnace...it seems to be working ok, and I'd rather find out if there are any problems now, before the really cold weather sets in.
> 
> With the long range weather forecasts saying there is a strong La Nina forming in the Pacific, this coming Winter could be rather nasty.  Home heating bills, especially for homes using natural gas, oil, or propane, are expected to rise as much as 40% this Winter.  We're all electric, and have low KWH rates, but the bills can still be quite high....which is why I put this outdoor furnace in, years ago....cuts our bills in half.


Very true about Propane (LP) gas. In years past I would go pre-pay for my LP.  Usually around 89 to 90¢ a gallon. Since I have my own 1,000 tank I don't get charged for the rental. 

2 weeks ago I went to pay what I thought would take me through the winter like always before.  I put down $500.00 pre-pay.  John told me not this year, LP is up to $ 1.59 a gallon & will go higher as winter comes on. 

  So out of that $500.00 after filling my tank to 80%, I still have $52.?? left on my account.  I keep my furnace set at 68º but I also heat water & cook the stove with L.P.


----------



## Sliverfox

Enjoying a bit of time  alone.
Dog is sleeping,, hubby  out delivering stone,,phone   not ringing.

Listening to the rain  fall.

Will get up in awhile to tackle  some indoor  chores.


----------



## StarSong

Envious of so many who are enjoying rain.  The La Nina forecast again this year means a drier than usual winter for California on top of the all-time record breaking drought we had last year.  Not happy news.  

Some business paperwork to manage today, will probably also mop all the floors that aren't carpeted and give the bathrooms a scrubbing.  This weekend I want to start narrowing down the menu for the (outdoor) baby shower I'm hosting in three weeks.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> But after that project, I looked up the CDCs protocol for sterilizing hospital services, and now I do that. Basically bleach and water (of course I use more bleach than called for), and let it sit on the counter for 10 minutes.


That is what is also used at schools and Day Care centers. The State Inspectors said the important part is to let it air dry. The bad stuff dies off, during that 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry your daughter is doing so poorly, and has so many challenges to deal with,   @Aneeda72 
It's such a difficult kind of worry.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Trying to juggle two tennis balls at once. I finally was able to juggle one...even from hand to hand.

Update: Throwing 2 balls straight up and catching them with the same hand....yesterday best-8 in a row, today-9! Yea!


----------



## tortiecat

It's pouring rain at the moment; doesn't look as if we will
have a very nice weekend.  Oh well! Nothing planned,
thankgoodness for TV and I have a couple of books
that I haven't read yet.
My son will come tomorrow with some meals for me for
next week and I have Meals on Wheels, so I maybe bored
but I wont starve!
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Resting my bony old self! I worked Thursday, Friday and today.


----------



## Jules

Going to do a pickup order for groceries today.  Getting in a limited supply of V8, canned soup, vinegar, laundry detergent - i.e. the heavy things.  Every little bit will help if supplies become limited.  The pantry cupboard isn’t very big.  Time to organize again.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've done all that I set out to do, got the jewellery all re-arranged into new storage trays and drawers etc.. all looks really neat and organised...

DD rang, she's decided to take the new job after all despite it not paying a pension and paying slightly lower salary... her sanity is more important...


----------



## Knight

For the green house I put together for my wife now she wants an automatic watering system. I drew out the system plans, so today will be purchase & preassemble all the parts & pieces.


----------



## dobielvr

Well, they delivered my new bed at 7:15 this morning, so I've been washing all my bedding since then.  It's 10:10 now, and I'm finally sitting and having something to eat.

I'm hoping to get outside in a little while and water and may be wash my car.  I have a VW Beetle, so it shouldn't take long.  I will need my step stool to reach the top though.  

It's going to be a warm one today..


----------



## WheatenLover

I woke up at 6:40 to heavy thunderstorms and wind. It sounded loud outside, so after awhile I turned on my phone, and sure enough, tornado watch! So I woke up my daughter and she woke up the dog, and we headed for an interior closet. We were only in there for about 20 minutes.
The dog was a little anxious and kept licking my hand, but was calm physically. We don't spend much time in closets, so he was probably thinking what the heck are we doing in here? Or, maybe, you woke me up for this?

I don't recall having any tornado watches in the last dozen years. Now we've had 2 in the last couple weeks. Well, the town had another one, but it didn't effect where we lived in the country.

My daughter asked why we hadn't just gone down to the basement. Well, it's not very clean down there.  And the landlord's mother's stuff is there. She collected things like old stoves and old clothing. She was a hoarder extraordinaire. I read somewhere that that may be an obsessive compulsive disorder. I just don't fancy being down there. I'm not even sure I could get up and down a flight of stairs. Plus, for all I know, there are mice down there. Sometimes they  nest in stoves (under the oven).

Anyhow, all is well. I watched the storm on radar, so I was pretty sure we weren't going to have a tornado touch down at our place. The NWS sounded fairly frantic about it, though -- I get texts from them, and weather problems on my phone's app.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did some reorganizing, including in my storage closet, switched the spring/summer clothes with the fall/winter in my emergency suitcase and also took time to change food items in the suitcase (ones with longer best by dates). I sorted laundry while talking on the phone with my BFF.  I'm also continuing to list and pack some of the items I'll be taking on vacation. In addition, I'll be  working on adding instrumentation to a track my son and I are collaborating on and catching up on my social networking.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:40,the temp was 65,so I still wearing shorts with a hoodie,had a raincoat on since it was little drizzle
It started to rain about 9am,after breakfast,coming here I decided to wash both kitchen/bathroom floors with PineSol. Both rooms are small,didn't take me long
For my mid morning walk around 11;15,it was cooler outside in the 50's so I wore capri pants.
As I type this,the sun is making a late day appearance
Tonight,I plan to watch game#1 of the National League Baseball game with my favorite team/defending champs LA Dodgers play Atlanta Braves just like they did last yr


----------



## Don M.

I spent a couple of hours with my backpack blower, removing another layer of leaves from around the house and most of the yard.  The trees have only lost a fraction of their leaves, so far...so I expect I'll be doing this every few days for the next month or two.


----------



## Knight

Back again same day WHEW!  Break time.

Got the 150ft. of schedule 3/4 inch 40 pvc pipe. Control panel, All 3/4 inch fittings for shut off valves for the whole system & 1st 8 shelves.  Wired the automatic irrigation control panel & plumbed the individual shut off valves for each shelf. Plumbed the feed line & shut off valve to the optional other 4 shelves. Electrical worked as hoped for. Tested the system for  leaks.  None yay.

Next will be the 8 individual 1/2 inch  dual dripper manifolds. Considering the quantity of water needed to be supplied, having 3/4 inch supply reducing to 1/2 inch delivery there should be even distribution of water. 

Kind of a lot for an 80 yr. old but I'm healthy. Can't help but think when I was younger I could have finished this in one day. But it will take a few more days to get it completed. 

Might not make sense to some but for my wife to be able to control what water goes where & do what she needs.


----------



## Pinky

Knight said:


> Back again same day WHEW!  Break time.
> 
> Got the 150ft. of schedule 3/4 inch 40 pvc pipe. Control panel, All 3/4 inch fittings for shut off valves for the whole system & 1st 8 shelves.  Wired the automatic irrigation control panel & plumbed the individual shut off valves for each shelf. Plumbed the feed line & shut off valve to the optional other 4 shelves. Electrical worked as hoped for. Tested the system for  leaks.  None yay.
> 
> Next will be the 8 individual 1/2 inch  dual dripper manifolds. Considering the quantity of water needed to be supplied, having 3/4 inch supply reducing to 1/2 inch delivery there should be even distribution of water.
> 
> Kind of a lot for an 80 yr. old but I'm healthy. Can't help but think when I was younger I could have finished this in one day. But it will take a few more days to get it completed.
> 
> Might not make sense to some but for my wife to be able to control what water goes where & do what she needs.


What a good hubby you are


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Drove 150+ miles visiting patients today


----------



## Jules

Don M. said:


> I spent a couple of hours with my backpack blower, removing another layer of leaves from around the house and most of the yard.  The trees have only lost a fraction of their leaves, so far...so I expect I'll be doing this every few days for the next month or two.


I suspect you’re having fun with your new toy.


----------



## Owlivia

About 5:30am after having a waffle, two little sausages and tea, I removed everything off the  walls in the kitchen and put up the last of the painter's tape.  Then had to clean off the glue residue from the Command strips, don't want to paint over that.

I took a break to check the computer, laugh at Dr. Phil's advice, and next on to put the old insurance premium papers in recycling.  I may skim some mail and magazines that are annoyingly becoming a pile.

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Forgot to turn off the alarm and was jarred awake at 4. Ugh. Finally crawled out of bed at 5 so I've been up for four hours. It's still too early to make decisions about what to do today. It might be a good idea to wash up some dishes in the sink. And vacuum. Yeah, doing that might also be a good idea. There are some things that need to be done in the flower garden. Maybe that will get done. Or not.

I'm gonna get dressed (it's cold here this morning, a nippy 46F so I'll wear something warm), make the bed, and clean Maggiecat's litter box. It's a start.

Reckon what @hollydolly is up to? She usually has fun things to report like her Adventures in the Search for Petrol.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Forgot to turn off the alarm and was jarred awake at 4. Ugh. Finally crawled out of bed at 5 so I've been up for four hours. It's still too early to make decisions about what to do today. It might be a good idea to wash up some dishes in the sink. And vacuum. Yeah, doing that might also be a good idea. There are some things that need to be done in the flower garden. Maybe that will get done. Or not.
> 
> I'm gonna get dressed (it's cold here this morning, a nippy 46F so I'll wear something warm), make the bed, and clean Maggiecat's litter box. It's a start.
> 
> Reckon what @hollydolly is up to? *She usually has fun things to report like her Adventures in the Search for Petrol.*


LOL..nope, no need for the search, I have a full tank of petrol.... and today I have no plans for anything given that I cleared out and re-organised all my bedroom drawers yesterday, and  re-organised all my jewellery storage in new storage containers. Got a large  framed Modern Wall art , and a big bag of Clothing all ready to take with me tomorrow to Donate  before I get to the hospital for my CT scan.. 

I've just had a pie for lunch...,  and washed up.  Didn't need to Vac except a quick once over in the kitchen , I vac'd all throughout the house yesterday...

It's raining so I don't need to do any gardening either... might watch some TV, and have a nap ..


----------



## Tom 86

Since this is Sunday, I watch my church online.  As going in person, the music is too loud; I can adjust it as needed.   I have Meniers Diese & any real loud music sure sets it off. I get ringing in my ears & sometimes get real dizzy.  

  I have meds that I've been on for 20+ years, but they are not working too well anymore.  I hate taking any more meds than I have to.


----------



## Knight

3 parts to complete green house build & auto watering system.

1st.
Before any plumbing


----------



## Knight

2nd.
control valves plumbed for timed auto watering


----------



## Knight

3rd.
shut off valves for each shelf. 2 port delivery manifolds for each shelf.

spare line plumbed in in case the right side will wanted. Otherwise I'll use the extra shelves to make a work bench for whatever my wife needs. 

Next will be shade covering for the green house then a walking path thru the lattice shaded  garden area.


----------



## MickaC

Knight said:


> 3rd.
> shut off valves for each shelf. 2 port delivery manifolds for each shelf.
> 
> spare line plumbed in in case the right side will wanted. Otherwise I'll use the extra shelves to make a work bench for whatever my wife needs.
> 
> Next will be shade covering for the green house then a walking path thru the lattice shaded  garden area.


What a wonderful husband you are.


----------



## Shero

This arvo (Aussie for afternoon), we going to visit a winery. Hopefully to start filling our small cellar with nice Australian wine.

Have a blessed day all


----------



## dseag2

Hitting the gym for strength training, then walking the trails around the lake.  Just loving retirement!


----------



## hollydolly

Currently foggy here but rain forecast from lunchtime. I have to drive to the hospital in the next county to have a CT scan.... ...Joy!!


----------



## Purwell

@hollydolly Good luck at hospital, had my share of those this last year.
I'm just waiting for my car to be serviced and MOT.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> @hollydolly Good luck at hospital, had my share of those this last year.
> I'm just waiting for my car to be serviced and MOT.


thanks Purwell..sorry you've had to have them too.. hope it was nothing too serious!!

Hope your car passes without any recommendations..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's too early to make a plan for the day, and besides that I'm still trying to pry my eyes open. I've had coffee on the patio. It's so chilly out this morning (43F) that I had to wear a robe over my jammies. Yesterday we didn't make it out of the 60s, but today is supposed to be a little warmer. Winter is on the way. Brrrr.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's too early to make a plan for the day, and besides that I'm still trying to pry my eyes open. I've had coffee on the patio. It's so chilly out this morning (43F) that I had to wear a robe over my jammies. Yesterday we didn't make it out of the 60s, but today is supposed to be a little warmer. Winter is on the way. Brrrr.


we're at 57 deg, at 11.30am.. not expected to get higher than 60 today..and rain forecast again for around 1pm for the rest of the day... , and I have to go out in it... . Might stop off at the pub and have a coffee on the return journey


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly A pub? A _pub_? You can't stop at a coffee shop? Sigh


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 ,was a tad nippy outside 48 brrrr!wore gloves as I went to local 7/11 convenient store to buy some milk. As I was coming home,it started to rain got inside before the heavens opened
This morning is my usual Monday call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
Afterwards,if its not raining take a mid morning walk to local co-op store{am a member},which is 3 blocks away,need a couple of items
no other plans for rest of the day


----------



## Buckeye

Trying to find a new iPhone in stock so I can upgrade SO's 6 year old smart phone.  Wish me luck.

it's 63 here now, will get up to 82 this afternoon.  I love Florida


----------



## MickaC

Have been doing time in the basement for the last 3 days......looking very good.....just have maybe an hour to go till i'm happy with everything down there.
But
Today i'm switching to the garage......big clean up for the winter.
My vehicle goes to the dealership this morning for it's yearly interior and exterior......no.....i don't have more money than brains.....i keep it reasonably tidy through the year......it looks like a new vehicle when it comes back......well worth the $100.
So, a good day to work in the garage.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> Have been doing time in the basement for the last 3 days......looking very good.....just have maybe an hour to go till i'm happy with everything down there.
> But
> Today i'm switching to the garage......big clean up for the winter.
> My vehicle goes to the dealership this morning for it's yearly interior and exterior......no.....i don't have more money than brains.....i keep it reasonably tidy through the year......it looks like a new vehicle when it comes back......well worth the $100.
> So, a good day to work in the garage.


 I bet it does look like new, @MickaC


----------



## PamfromTx

Waiting on the plumber/handy man to do some repairs.  The toilet in the guest bathroom sounds like a lion roaring when flushed.  lol  There's a drip that is driving me nuts in master bathroom and the washing machine's drum is loose and wild.  All this happened this weekend!!!


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> Waiting on the plumber/handy man to do some repairs.  The toilet in the guest bathroom sounds like a lion roaring when flushed.  lol  There's a drip that is driving me nuts in master bathroom and the washing machine's drum is loose and wild.  All this happened this weekend!!!


I have noticed that, too. Appliances seem to get together to plan so they all fail at once. Dogs need to go to the e-vet because they only get sick on weekends. By the time a plumber arrives, there more for him/her to do than I started out with.

If you have a car detailer in your town, you can have the interior/exterior cleaning done there.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly A pub? A _pub_? You can't stop at a coffee shop? Sigh


it costs £1.25 in the pub for a coffee and free refills... it costs £2.95 in the coffee shop for just one cup.... 

..in the event I didn't stop for coffee after all.. I got a free one given to me at the hospital...


----------



## hollydolly

I left early for my appointment at the hospital so I could stop off in town and get my hair trimmed...( pouring of rain today and  all the fallen  leaves had left a golden autumnal carpet in the car park) 

In and out of the Hair salon quickly.. .. decent cut , and cheap too ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As the salon is in the centre of town next to all the retail stores..I had time to pick up a few other things before heading over to the hospital which is out of town.. still made it with 10 mins to spare..

Had the CT scan with contrast.. not for the first time so I knew what to expect, but afterwards they told me to wait for 15 mins in the radiology  waiting room before they could remove the cannula from my arm..... I joked with them about not forgetting about me.. and they did..  it was 40 mins before they remembered and someone came and got me  





...because I was in radiology I had no phone signal.. so it was a long  wait doing very little to pass the time but write my diary  so  I started practising taking selfies.. hahaha..  it's so awkward I don't know why people do this so much..

Don't worry the waiting room was entirely empty, I wouldn't have done it if anyone else had been there...


----------



## Irwin

It's a beautiful day here in Denver. I'm going to take advantage of it by cleaning out the old Accord and getting it ready to be sold. I also need to take the battery to Walmart and have them charge it. It's only about three years old, so maybe they won't charge me for the charge.

I'm going to get started on those things right after my nap.


----------



## katlupe

I worked pretty much all morning on a new blog post, Had to do research on it. Published and then made chili, which I am having for supper now. It rained off and on all day but not hard. It was cooler today but I am hoping for cooler. I just want it to be cold again and to hear people complaining about it. Our ramp is closed while they put in a new drainage system so I can't leave until it is fixed. No stairs for me.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I left early for my appointment at the hospital so I could stop off in town and get my hair trimmed...( pouring of rain today and  all the fallen  leaves had left a golden autumnal carpet in the car park)
> 
> In and out of the Hair salon quickly.. .. decent cut , and cheap too ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the salon is in the centre of town next to all the retail stores..I had time to pick up a few other things before heading over to the hospital which is out of town.. still made it with 10 mins to spare..
> 
> Had the CT scan with contrast.. not for the first time so I knew what to expect, but afterwards they told me to wait for 15 mins in the radiology  waiting room before they could remove the cannula from my arm..... I joked with them about not forgetting about me.. and they did..  it was 40 mins before they remembered and someone came and got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because I was in radiology I had no phone signal.. so it was a long  wait doing very little to pass the time but write my diary  so  I started practising taking selfies.. hahaha..  it's so awkward I don't know why people do this so much..
> 
> Don't worry the waiting room was entirely empty, I wouldn't have done it if anyone else had been there...


You have beautiful hair!  OMG, how could they forget you?!?


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> You have beautiful hair!  OMG, how could they forget you?!?


thanks for the compliment Pam  , ..yes how could they forget me , I'm totally unforgettable.. ..errrm.. whatever..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> thanks for the compliment Pam  , ..yes how could they forget me , I'm totally unforgettable.. ..errrm.. whatever..


I'd probably have a panic attack if they left me there ~ overnight.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I'd probably have a panic attack if they left me there ~ overnight.


well I was close to it after about 40 minutes... the doors were firmly closed , and I was all alone.. I was starting to think I'd have to pull the thing out of my arm myself...


----------



## Shero

Not doing much today, the endless walk around the vineyard wore me out. Might wash the car later and clean out the boot.


----------



## carouselsilver

I had my CAT scan last week. Need to consult with my neurologist about the findings. Today we took the A/C out of the bedroom window and put it away for the season.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stopped at the garage and had my studded winter tires mounted.


----------



## Jondalar7

We got our first snow this morning and I watched it from the hot tub. It is 3 in the afternoon and I ate the last of my leftovers for lunch a couple hours ago. Soo, time to make a big pot of chicken soup for dinner tonight I make it full of veggies and barely room for broth.  It will probably last six more meals this week if I do not share too many samples.


----------



## MickaC

Got my vehicle back this afternoon from it's yearly clean.
Looks and smells like new inside and out......looks pretty decent for 7 years old.
Well worth the $100.
Amazing how things like breaks get dusty, just around town and sitting in the garage.
Take it easy on the break pedal now.


----------



## Kaila

Jondalar7 said:


> We got our first snow this morning



Is that early for your area?  
And, would your weather be colder , and snow more or earlier, in that local spot _due to the elevation_?
Or, was it just a shower moving through that had a chill wind with it?


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> thanks Purwell..sorry you've had to have them too.. hope it was nothing too serious!!
> 
> Hope your car passes without any recommendations..


I've been having treatment for leukaemia for 18 months or so, backwards and forwards to University College Hospital London. Wonderful hospital can't praise them enough, got me into remission but they can't be sure that it won't return, every day is a bonus.

Car passed it's MOT, yippeee!


----------



## dobielvr

I've been out looking for black ink again for my printer.  Only to Walmart tho, because that's where I bought the colored ink by mistake.  It must be sitting in one of those cargo ships out in the ocean. 

So, I went grocery shopping w/better luck.
Came home, took out the garbage cans.  And then came in to my office/computer room and starting shredding some old papers from 2017.  My shredder is on it's last leg....so just started tearing everything up and tossed it.  4 bags worth...so far.  I'm gonna hit it again tmrw.

Made a nice 6oz piece of salmon I got at TJs w/a healthy green salad for dinner and here I am.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> As the salon is in the centre of town next to all the retail stores..I had time to pick up a few other things before heading over to the hospital which is out of town.. still made it with 10 mins to spare..
> 
> Had the CT scan with contrast.. not for the first time so I knew what to expect, but afterwards they told me to wait for 15 mins in the radiology  waiting room before they could remove the cannula from my arm..... I joked with them about not forgetting about me.. and they did..  it was 40 mins before they remembered and someone came and got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because I was in radiology I had no phone signal.. so it was a long  wait doing very little to pass the time but write my diary  so  I started practising taking selfies.. hahaha..  it's so awkward I don't know why people do this so much..
> 
> Don't worry the waiting room was entirely empty, I wouldn't have done it if anyone else had been there...


Your hair looks lovely.
I was just wondering if you had to drink that contrast stuff. I had to drink a quart of it last time. When I got to the 1/2 cup, I flushed it down the commode. No one noticed.

I have practiced taking selfies and they always look awful. I simply cannot do it. I bet there are directions on youtube. Not that I'll watch. I decied that since my hair on the right side of my head is growing in more slowly than rest, that I look ridiculous. Before you ask, there is no way I'm going to cut the longer hair. We are talking, at most, about 2" long.

I take a Kindle with me everywhere (meaning medical appointments), just because of the waiting around.


----------



## Don M.

I got my log splitter out today, and split about a cord of wood.  Tomorrow is supposed to be nice weather, so I'll do another cord, maybe 2, tomorrow.  If the weather forecasts are correct, by this time next month, I will be running the outdoor wood furnace.


----------



## WheatenLover

I slept for 8 hours last night. Stayed awake for 4 hours, then slept for another 7. It kind of messed up my plans for the day. I'm going to try to go to sleep by 1 a.m. and if I ever get off these forums, I'm going to do a few chores. All this extra sleeping is a chemo-related side effect. At least it's getting better - it was sometimes 20 hours a day in the past.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> Waiting on the plumber/handy man to do some repairs.  The toilet in the guest bathroom sounds like a lion roaring when flushed.  lol  There's a drip that is driving me nuts in master bathroom and the washing machine's drum is loose and wild.  All this happened this weekend!!!


I feel for you!  Our house is a little over 20 years old and we've had just about everything replaced... 2 air conditioners, 2 water heaters, windows, refrigerator, etc.  Experts say that the biggest expense in retirement is home costs so I'm hoping we have a few years before anything else goes wonky.

And we had the exact same problem with our washing machine.  Loose and wild drum.  The repair company wanted $1600 to repair it so we just ended up buying a new one.  We do have front-loading units under a granite slab but we hate them.


----------



## PamfromTx

WheatenLover said:


> I have noticed that, too. Appliances seem to get together to plan so they all fail at once. Dogs need to go to the e-vet because they only get sick on weekends. By the time a plumber arrives, there more for him/her to do than I started out with.
> 
> If you have a car detailer in your town, you can have the interior/exterior cleaning done there.


The last few times we took in our vehicles... they did not do a good job of 'detailing'.  Never again.  And it's the only place within a 25 mile radius that we know of.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> The last few times we took in our vehicles... they did not do a good job of 'detailing'.  Never again.  And it's the only place within a 25 mile radius that we know of.


Well if you can do it easily, I'm pretty sure there are youtube videos. I got the using q-tips idea somewhere (for narrow spaces).


----------



## Jules

WheatenLover said:


> I got the using q-tips idea somewhere (for narrow spaces)


There are q-tips with fatter ends that are designed for baby ears. They still fit in tiny places but not so finicky. I keep both on hand for these type of jobs.  No babies here.


----------



## Jules

Sunday was busy in spite of feeling off from very little sleep.  Walked about 3 miles.  Forced myself to stay up until my usual time.  Had a great sleep and woke up feeling wonderful.  Lots of little jobs today but not enough to burn energy.  Todays walk wasn’t far as we have to get those fall jobs done.  Went with DH to pick up RV antifreeze and a light socket for a 3way light.  He just replaced it last week and it only lasted one day.  I won’t sleep well tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> I've been having treatment for leukaemia for 18 months or so, backwards and forwards to University College Hospital London. Wonderful hospital can't praise them enough, got me into remission but they can't be sure that it won't return, every day is a bonus.
> 
> Car passed it's MOT, yippeee!


wow!! what a rotten deal of the cards.. how are you managing the leukaemia?.. please don't feel the need to reply if it's too private...


----------



## Aneeda72

4:30 am, phone rings, what the heck, group home, paramedics on line, son with DS being rushed to the ER, possible Covid-19, .  The group home aide can not leave the group home to go with son.  I can not go due to possible Covid and not driving in dark.

Called oldest son, he’s gone to ER to be with youngest son.  Waiting for Covid test results, they’ve drawn blood, given him morphine for stomach pain.  Just waiting at home

Added:  They are doing a ct scan of his stomach which is his major source of pain.  He has a fever, rapid heart beat,  a little shortness of breath, nausea, and the stomach pain.  They put in an IV and gave nausea med and morphine.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> 4:30 am, phone rings, what the heck, group home, paramedics on line, son with DS being rushed to the ER, possible Covid-19, .  The group home aide can not leave the group home to go with son.  I can not go due to possible Covid and not driving in dark.
> 
> Called oldest son, he’s gone to ER to be with youngest son.  Waiting for Covid test results, they’ve drawn blood, given him morphine for stomach pain.  Just waiting at home
> 
> Added:  They are doing a ct scan of his stomach which is his major source of pain.  He has a fever, rapid heart beat,  a little shortness of breath, nausea, and the stomach pain.  They put in an IV and gave nausea med and morphine.


So sorry Aneeda......hope it's not covid.....so scary for your son and yourself.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,temp was 48,no wind was refreshing.I didn't go far, walked around apt complex after I watered the flowers/plants in our community garden
 I'm leaving shortly to walk 6 blocks to Canopy of Neighbors office where I'll be filing sheets any other things that either Sasha{exec director} Wendy {vol co ordinator} need me to do. I no longer go in every Tues since the office is only open on Tues&Weds
I'll try to take afternoon walk since its a sunny but cool day here in WNY,temps in the 50's.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> 4:30 am, phone rings, what the heck, group home, paramedics on line, son with DS being rushed to the ER, possible Covid-19, .  The group home aide can not leave the group home to go with son.  I can not go due to possible Covid and not driving in dark.
> 
> Called oldest son, he’s gone to ER to be with youngest son.  Waiting for Covid test results, they’ve drawn blood, given him morphine for stomach pain.  Just waiting at home
> 
> Added:  They are doing a ct scan of his stomach which is his major source of pain.  He has a fever, rapid heart beat,  a little shortness of breath, nausea, and the stomach pain.  They put in an IV and gave nausea med and morphine.


Oh no, Aneeda, if it is not one thing it is another. Praying your son will be okay.


----------



## katlupe

Today my aide is coming, I think. If so, I will have her do laundry and vacuum. I am going through my trunk finally and putting together a packet of photos today to mail to my husband. I need to empty this trunk and then giving it away. I am more in need of open spaces in my apartment due to using the walker most of the time. 

In such a short time, I have come to really like having an aide. She has been a big help to me and I like her.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72   Sending hugs.  How terrifying.


----------



## Kaila

Very upsetting, for you and with you.... @Aneeda72


----------



## Irwin

After my nap, I'm picking up the Accord battery, which is being charged at Walmart. The car has been sitting so long, the battery was completely dead. I believe it's still under warranty, so maybe they won't charge me. Then I'll try to sell the Accord, which has close to 200k miles on it and a cracked windshield. But it has a good stereo! And it still runs good. It's a reliable car and served me well, but we don't need it.


----------



## Jondalar7

Kaila said:


> Is that early for your area?
> And, would your weather be colder , and snow more or earlier, in that local spot _due to the elevation_?
> Or, was it just a shower moving through that had a chill wind with


We are at 5000 so normal is kind of whatever comes our way. Our first frost was sept. 25th so that was near normal


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Very upsetting, for you and with you.... @Aneeda72


My son was diagnosed with COVID-19, a cyst has already developed next to his heart, problems breathing, fever, severe pain, etc.  he has been admitted to the hospital.  I managed to spend some time with him before he was diagnosed. . He is in so much pain he didn’t even understand he had Covid.

I will go see him tomorrow.  As I understand it, vaccinated people may visit.


----------



## StarSong

Oh my gosh, how terrible @Aneeda72.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72  Seeing you will comfort your son. Keeping him and your family in my thoughts


----------



## PamfromTx

Disputing with the bank a transaction that I did not approve.


Aneeda72 said:


> 4:30 am, phone rings, what the heck, group home, paramedics on line, son with DS being rushed to the ER, possible Covid-19, .  The group home aide can not leave the group home to go with son.  I can not go due to possible Covid and not driving in dark.
> 
> Called oldest son, he’s gone to ER to be with youngest son.  Waiting for Covid test results, they’ve drawn blood, given him morphine for stomach pain.  Just waiting at home
> 
> Added:  They are doing a ct scan of his stomach which is his major source of pain.  He has a fever, rapid heart beat,  a little shortness of breath, nausea, and the stomach pain.  They put in an IV and gave nausea med and morphine.


I'm so sorry, @Aneeda72 .  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## hollydolly

Not done anything much today... stayed home.. did the vac'ing and washing up... and that's pretty much all of it.. except for making lunch & dinner... , oh and booking my second Jab for next week...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Aneeda72  So sorry for the bad news and hoping for modern medicine to work its wonders.

@hollydolly...it's about time! You really need to vacuum more often (and then stop over here and do mine, too), and those dirty dishes? Really. I hate getting up in the morning to a sink of dirty dishes so why do I do it? Because I'm waiting for the housekeeper to turn up and do them for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

They are giving him the virus drug remdesivir.  He can have one visitor a day.  You only have to wear a mask and show proof of vaccination.  I am waiting for husband to get up to see if we go today or tomorrow, but I think we will go today.

How long he stays on the hospital depends on his breathing and need for oxygen.  He could be released as soon as tomorrow as far as the Covid is concerned if his oxygen levels are good.  The cyst they found, either in the lung or on the heart, is another issue.  Cardiology has not seen him yet.


----------



## Jules

More hugs to you @Aneeda72


----------



## Aneeda72

They have decided to keep him for 4 days at least.  He has terrible stomach pain and they don’t know why and the heart issue and Covid.  . Just got word that the sheltered workshop has closed due to a Covid outbreak there, of which he is part, and EVERYONE in that facility has had two vaccinations.  All the clients are disabled.

Joey caught Covid from his friend Erika who has Covid and attended with his same group.  She has downs syndrome as well but has not needed to be hospitalized.  Both her parents have Covid.

The director of the group home called me.  They have had to close homes due to staffing issues.  If the staff at Joey’s home quits, they have no one to staff it.  They have to try and convince the clients to all get tested so they know how many of them have caught Covid from the sheltered workshop, and they can try amd protect everyone who does not have Covid.  All the parents have to be notified.  The county notified.  The homes cleaned.

It is a major shit show.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> My son was diagnosed with COVID-19, a cyst has already developed next to his heart, problems breathing, fever, severe pain, etc.  he has been admitted to the hospital.  I managed to spend some time with him before he was diagnosed. . He is in so much pain he didn’t even understand he had Covid.
> 
> I will go see him tomorrow.  As I understand it, vaccinated people may visit.


Aneeda, i'm so sorry to hear this.
My well wishes and prayers are with you and your son......you must be going through hell.


----------



## mellowyellow

Aneeda72 said:


> They have decided to keep him for 4 days at least.  He has terrible stomach pain and they don’t know why and the heart issue and Covid.  . Just got word that the sheltered workshop has closed due to a Covid outbreak there, of which he is part, and EVERYONE in that facility has had two vaccinations.  All the clients are disabled.
> 
> Joey caught Covid from his friend Erika who has Covid and attended with his same group.  She has downs syndrome as well but has not needed to be hospitalized.  Both her parents have Covid.
> 
> The director of the group home called me.  They have had to close homes due to staffing issues.  If the staff at Joey’s home quits, they have no one to staff it.  They have to try and convince the clients to all get tested so they know how many of them have caught Covid from the sheltered workshop, and they can try amd protect everyone who does not have Covid.  All the parents have to be notified.  The county notified.  The homes cleaned.
> 
> It is a major shit show.



So sorry to hear your bad news, sending you positive vibes for a good outcome.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> wow!! what a rotten deal of the cards.. how are you managing the leukaemia?.. please don't feel the need to reply if it's too private...


I'm not doing too bad thanks, the chemo has left me quite frail and I am not as strong as I used to be. Lots of aches and pains and I sleep a lot.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> I'm not doing too bad thanks, the chemo has left me quite frail and I am not as strong as I used to be. Lots of aches and pains and I sleep a lot.


oooh I'm sure it must take every bit of energy out of you, and your body must desperately want to sleep to try and heal... I wish you everything you wish for yourself Purwell... and some more..


----------



## Buckeye

Several days ago my mission was to find my SO an in stock shiny new iPhone to upgrade her six year old one.  But since she decided she really, really needed the latest version (13 pro max) in a certain color, I had to order one thru Verizon.  It may be here in 2 weeks, or not.  

My joy for today is a trip to the urologist.  Yippee!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Prayers for @Purwell and @Aneeda72. And for everyone else who needs some positive thoughts! 

@Buckeye, my DH once had a urologist whose name was...wait for it...B. M. Dicky. 

Today is "Eagle Sh!t" day for me, aka Rocking Chair Money day.

And I woke up this morning so get another chance to get it right. Waking up each day is a surprise and and opportunity to do something nice or say something to make somebody's day.


----------



## MickaC

Reality set in.
Putting my lawn mower, cart, and few more little things in the shed for winter.......sad.
Put the deck table and chairs away a couple of weeks ago.
Said goodbye to all the summer stuff......see them in 6 or 7 months. 
Now, indoor stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72

I thought about this situation this morning, the situation at the sheltered workshop.  Almost all of these disabled adults got the vaccine at the same time, early in the year.  None of them got Covid until now; and now it’s spread like wild fire through their group.  Proving, to me at least, that the vaccine needs/needed a booster after 6 months.

None of them had the booster yet.  A great many of them have gotten Covid.  Had they not been vaccinated a great many of them would die, including my son, who has a fighting chance at least.

The importance of getting the booster can not be understated.


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is "Eagle Sh!t" day for me, aka Rocking Chair Money day.


LOL - I wasn't getting where you were going with this until suddenly recalling my grandmother saying "the eagle screamed today" when her SS check would come in.  Also when one of us got a paycheck.  Thanks for the memory.  

Never heard "Rocking Chair Money Day" but I like it.


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday evening, I was very happy, to be able to *see* the full moon in the sky, out my window, at about 8pm, Eastern time, USA.

So gorgeous and inspiring, it is!
 With vision problems, and multiple difficult medical issues, and daunting stresses, 
this simple (or not so simple?) ability to view the amazing spectacle, filled me with wonder and inner joy.
It is indescribable, how it made me feel.  Thankful , awestruck, and more.


----------



## hawkdon

Well, today I managed to get my new 2022 script insurance finished...signed up for diff plans as cost of old one doubled...so done with that for another year......


----------



## oldpop

Thinking about what I am going to do tomorrow.......


----------



## PamfromTx

So much to accomplish today.  

Plumber is back.   I asked him to put on his mask.  He kindly obliged.

Have to go to bank to make sure my money market is ok since the bank was bought out.  

Other errands.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Yesterday evening, I was very happy, to be able to *see* the full moon in the sky, out my window, at about 8pm, Eastern time, USA.
> 
> So gorgeous and inspiring, it is!
> With vision problems, and multiple difficult medical issues, and daunting stresses,
> this simple (or not so simple?) ability to view the amazing spectacle, filled me with wonder and inner joy.
> It is indescribable, how it made me feel.  Thankful , awestruck, and more.


awww kaila, I'm sorry to hear you're suffering from so many ailments and serious disabilities, but you always see the joy in everything, you're a shining star yourself...


----------



## hollydolly

Can you believe it ?... another day... yep....that's actually_ 2 days_ in a row where I've not been knocking my pipe out going here , there and everywhere or cleaning within an inch of this house's life..

Today of course, a little bit more vac'ing..because  autumn  leaves get trodden into the  door mats back and front door, so I have to vac every day .

I got some lasagne made for dinner.. but I've been poorly today so I only ate a little bit of it, not feeling up to eating very much..



Had several business calls today , in fact at one point the phone seemed to be ringing almost constantly no sooner had I hung up from one  caller, the  next was calling.. right up until after 7pm...

Some days nothing happens at all and the phone doesn't ring, and other days it's like someone sent smoke signals up near a phone transmitter telling everyone to ring me in the same day ..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Can you believe it ?... another day... yep....that's actually_ 2 days_ in a row where I've not been knocking my pipe out going here , there and everywhere or cleaning within an inch of this house's life..
> 
> Today of course, a little bit more vac'ing..because i autumn  leaves get trodden into the  door mats back and front door, so I have to vac every day .
> 
> I got some lasagne made for dinner.. but I've been poorly today so I only ate a little bit of it, not feeling up to eating very much..
> 
> 
> 
> Had several business calls today , in fact at one point the phone seemed to be ringing almost constantly no sooner had I hung up from one  caller, the  next was calling.. right up until after 7pm...
> 
> Some days nothing happens at all and the phone doesn't ring, and other days it's like someone sent smoke signals up near a phone transmitter telling everyone to ring me in the same day ..


Hope you feel better and soon, @hollydolly .


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Hope you feel better and soon, @hollydolly .


Thanks Pam.. I'm sure I'll be ok soon..at least I hope I will because tomorrow I have 2 meetings in the AM and the PM...


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> I left early for my appointment at the hospital so I could stop off in town and get my hair trimmed...( pouring of rain today and  all the fallen  leaves had left a golden autumnal carpet in the car park)
> 
> In and out of the Hair salon quickly.. .. decent cut , and cheap too ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the salon is in the centre of town next to all the retail stores..I had time to pick up a few other things before heading over to the hospital which is out of town.. still made it with 10 mins to spare..
> 
> Had the CT scan with contrast.. not for the first time so I knew what to expect, but afterwards they told me to wait for 15 mins in the radiology  waiting room before they could remove the cannula from my arm..... I joked with them about not forgetting about me.. and they did..  it was 40 mins before they remembered and someone came and got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because I was in radiology I had no phone signal.. so it was a long  wait doing very little to pass the time but write my diary  so  I started practising taking selfies.. hahaha..  it's so awkward I don't know why people do this so much..
> 
> Don't worry the waiting room was entirely empty, I wouldn't have done it if anyone else had been there...


Love the haircut & your color.  
Had many CT scans & MRIs with & without contrast.  They have to watch if they do a scan on me with contrast or dye as I have stage 3 CKD.  That contrast could send me into stage 4 or have to get dialysis of kidneys.  So I have to sit or lay there for 2+ hrs. while they run 2+ huge bags of IV fluid through me full bore to flush out the contrast. 

  I'm now waiting on word back from the woman orthopedic Dr. as she wants to do an MRI of my right knee.  She thinks I have a torn something in there.  The problem is I have a partial knee replacement of that knee back in 03, which was only supposed to last 7 to 10 years.  So there is metal in there.  She said it can be done but it takes a special machine & people.


----------



## PamfromTx

I am getting more and more nuttier.

After the plumber left... I went to use the potty.  I was doing my business and looked at all the stuff that I had to put in the bathroom cabinets under the lavatory.  

I don't see my electric rollers!  lol  I'm ready to call this man and accuse him of taking them.  I walk out into the bedroom and see the rollers and other things on the floor.  

At the bank, my hubby and I are seated in front of a banker.  Suddenly, I turn to hubby and address him as "Buh Buh", an endearment name I created years ago.    The banker looks at us and is probably thinking we are brother and sister.   OMG, I turned beet red.  I couldn't wait for our appointment to be over!


----------



## Kaila

Sending a _signal _to @hollydolly 
to thank you for your well wishes and your encouragements, which are appreciated, and sending some back for you as well, and spreading some of them out to each one of you.


----------



## Jules

Sending wishes for feeling better to @Kaila & @hollydolly and anyone else who is feeling off. 

Helped DH with drying the exterior of the RV (TG it’s tiny).  Laundry, dusting, etc, etc. 

Maybe today we can take a load of household items to a charity.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hoping and praying that everyone who is undergoing health issues ... feel better.


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> Hoping and praying that everyone who is undergoing health issues ... feel better.



And family members, and friends and dear ones, of our members, as well!


----------



## mellowyellow

Having health issues in old age is the pits, it takes enormous courage to re-enter that happy place we were in when younger, fit and healthy.   All we can do is continue to put one foot in front of the other and try to keep smiling.


----------



## Shero

Today I am proof reading drafts for two chapters of my book.  Have a great day everyone and if you're off to bed have a restful sleep.


----------



## Jules

More housework, thought about dinner, and then we went for fish & chips.  That’s two Wednesdays in a row that we’ve gone out to dinner. We just don’t eat out, even for a coffee or snack.  We need to make dining out a more regular happening.


----------



## Trila

I went for a boat ride on Bull Shoals Lake today.  It was sunny and 80°...perfect!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First,@Aneeda72, I hope your son is improving … what a nightmare!  And the others who mentioned health issues, take care and I hope you are better soon 

this is my first of six days off after a full week at work. I’m getting ready to head out to northern Alabama tomorrow for the weekend, hope to see some pretty autumn color, enjoy some mountain vistas and relax a bit.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30am,was  light rain,temp was 61
My plan this morning is to do some shredding,tired of looking at an overflowing bx
If the weather improves,will try to get in another walk or two
The rest of my day,read NYT, play a couple games on my cell phone which I do twice/day


----------



## StarSong

Picked up the grands from school yesterday and then out for ice cream sundaes!  Love spoiling them just a bit!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sitting in the local coffee shop, sipping a latte, catching up on emails and people watching... something to which I've looked forward for over a year!  Yay!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sitting in the local coffee shop, sipping a latte, catching up on emails and people watching... something to which I've looked forward for over a year!  Yay!


That's one of my most favourite things to do. I sit  outside usually with a Latte . and people watch and or fill in my journal .. and check my emails.. it'sa special treat if I'm somewhere different than my own town.


----------



## Lewkat

Just came from an ENT appointment.  All is well and he wants to see me in a year.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> That's one of my most favourite things to do. I sit  outside usually with a Latte . and people watch and or fill in my journal .. and check my emails.. it'sa special treat if I'm somewhere different than my own town.


I've always been a people watcher.  As a kid I was frequently told to stop staring at people.  To me, I wasn't staring at them, just looking.  Over time I've learned to watch more covertly...


----------



## Tom 86

Watching the temperature drop.  It was 68 at 3 am when I let Rosie out.  Now down to 52 & very cloudy.


----------



## Knight

The green house project needs an electrical supply outlet for a space heater. My wife is very protective of plants, so when the weather gets to the point plants could complain I'm digging a path to lay the  3/4 inch PVC pipe to house & bury the wiring.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had to miss my morning appointment, .. so just had the afternoon appointment..which  was less than an hour, and aside from stopping on the way home to pick up  less than £7 of groceries at Aldi, I've not got anything much to report about today.. I have to say tho', Aldi was half empty of stock.. in fact there was hardly  any customers either.

Freezers were mostly empty.. there was only blueberries in the fruit section and a couple of packs of green grapes..nothing else... .. and barely any vegetables aside from potatoes and mushrooms .. and what surprised me most of all was that at the checkout where they keep all the gum, and little packs of nuts etc.. all the boxes were empty, they hadn't even cleared the empty boxes away...

This in complete contrast to just a few days ago when I was in the very same store, and everything was fully stocked..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> This in complete contrast to just a few days ago when I was in the very same store, and everything was fully stocked..


That surely does sound like a sudden change!
When I was reading your post, I first wondered how long it's been like that, but then your conclusion, answered that question!


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> And family members, and friends and dear ones, of our members, as well!


Amen


----------



## katlupe

I spent my morning writing a new blog post and now just had something to eat. It is beautiful outside, I have my window open and can hear birds in the distance. I don't have any plans really. Since my aide started working, all my normal household chores done. I will need to do some later this afternoon.


----------



## Sylkkiss

I woke up before the alarm after retiring about 1 am or was it 2? Anyway.... Had the  utility company come check my furnace prior to winter use. He fixed a loose wire and said it's good to go. Unlike my new $2000+ water heater the township inspector failed yesterday morning. Soooo.... now I've got them coming back next week to do.... whatever. Sigh. 

I'm feeling better than yesterday morning, though. I think I got confused and took my BP meds twice and woke up dizzy as a loon.


----------



## hollydolly

Sylkkiss said:


> I woke up before the alarm after retiring about 1 am or was it 2? Anyway.... Had the  utility company come check my furnace prior to winter use. He fixed a loose wire and said it's good to go. Unlike my new $2000+ water heater the township inspector failed yesterday morning. Soooo.... now I've got them coming back next week to do.... whatever. Sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling better than yesterday morning, though. I think I got confused and took my BP meds twice and woke up dizzy as a loon.


Good you'refeeling better sylkkiss...do be careful with your meds, it's so easy to take more than the recommended dose ...


----------



## Trila

I spent a good part of my day texting a terminally ill friend.  Besides all of her medical problems, last week she was chasing a spider and wound up breaking her arm.   So she needs some extra help while at home.  Her family is arguing about who "has to" take care of her.  She is scared, alone, and she feels like a burden.

Right now she is in the hospital, getting her ammonia levels straightened out.  Yesterday, I surprised her and came for a visit.  She was so happy to see me!!!   Apparently no one in her family has checked in on her.  Today, all she can talk about is how I made her day yesterday!!  ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trila said:


> I spent a good part of my day texting a terminally ill friend.  Besides all of her medical problems, last week she was chasing a spider and wound up breaking her arm.   So she needs some extra help while at home.  Her family is arguing about who "has to" take care of her.  She is scared, alone, and she feels like a burden.
> 
> Right now she is in the hospital, getting her ammonia levels straightened out.  Yesterday, I surprised her and came for a visit.  She was so happy to see me!!!   Apparently no one in her family has checked in on her.  Today, all she can talk about is how I made her day yesterday!!  ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


With family like that, I’m glad she has good, caring friends like you, @Trila


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby was going to Sam's early this morn and noticed my car tires were low.  He drove it to some tire place and tires were all checked.  It was suggested that I drive the car more often.  The nerve!  lol

Tech also said it could be our weather change.  Just glad that the tires are OK.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm resting today because I worked this morning. Came home about 10:15 and watered my newly-reseeded lawn. That's it. I've been fiddling around on my laptop and watching TV. Off tomorrow, which is usually a work day for me, because I traded shifts with a co-worker who's normally off on Friday. I'll work for her on Sunday when she wants to attend a family function. 

I loathe working Sundays, but doing a kindness for a friend trumps being off on Sunday.


----------



## dobielvr

Had a 12 noon dentist appt for a cleaning.
Came home and ate lunch.  Remember when they used to tell us to wait an hour till eating after a cleaning, well they don't do that anymore.

Will do some watering, it's my day.  And, I'm slowly adding to my collection of old clothes and shoes to give to Goodwill.
They have trucks set up in various lots around town.  So, it's an easy drop off.


----------



## bowmore

After visiting Egypt many years ago, I was fascinated by 2 huge statues called the "Colossi of Memnon". I searched for years to  find a small replica for my curio cabinet to no avail. I was shopping on Etsy some time ago, and found one! It turns out the company scans the pieces with a laser, and then uses 3 D printing to generate a replica any size. Strangely, th company is in the Ukraine, but sp what. I placed the order, and after a long wait, received the statue.
It now has a place of honor in my curio cabinet.


----------



## PamfromTx

bowmore said:


> After visiting Egypt many years ago, I was fascinated by 2 huge statues called the "Colossi of Memnon". I searched for years to  find a small replica for my curio cabinet to no avail. I was shopping on Etsy some time ago, and found one! It turns out the company scans the pieces with a laser, and then uses 3 D printing to generate a replica any size. Strangely, th company is in the Ukraine, but sp what. I placed the order, and after a long wait, received the statue.
> It now has a place of honor in my curio cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 190399View attachment 190400


Awesome!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila, good on you for visiting your friend. With a family like that, she needs friends for sure.

What I'm going to do today is still up in the air. Friday is usually a work day for me, and I keep thinking it's Saturday (although that's also a work day). 

It's sunny but not going to be very warm...only upper 60s. After a waltz around the flower garden, I'll make a decision. Heck, it's not even full daylight yet. Somehow it seems that once I've had my coffee, it should be light outside.

The bed is made, Maggiecat's litter box has been cleaned, and I'm dressed. Combined with having had coffee, I'm ready to get the day started.

3D printers are a godsend. A piece on the locking mechanism on my screen door broke, and after a couple of unsuccessful attempts to replace it, DSIL made the piece on his 3D printer. Et voila!


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm resting today because I worked this morning. Came home about 10:15 and watered my newly-reseeded lawn. That's it. I've been fiddling around on my laptop and watching TV. Off tomorrow, which is usually a work day for me, because I traded shifts with a co-worker who's normally off on Friday. I'll work for her on Sunday when she wants to attend a family function.
> 
> I loathe working Sundays, but doing a kindness for a friend trumps being off on Sunday.


What type of work are you doing, GAX?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@StarSong I'm the biscuit maker at a local fast food place that used to cater to the elderly and now "caters" to everybody. Most folks use the drive up window since the pandemic started and our dining room was closed. It's open now but not used a lot.

I'm at work at 4 am (!!) cranking out biscuits right and left. At the end of my shift, around 10 am, I often feel like I've made thousands of the darned things. Actually, it's probably only about five to seven hundred. Everybody else there is cross-trained to do every job there is. When I applied I said I'd make biscuits, period. They wanted a biscuit maker so they agreed. Lucky me! Making up the orders, manning (personning?) the grill, prepping? Yuk. The only other thing I do is clean up after myself.


----------



## StarSong

Going to a couple of grocery stores today to replenish produce and a few other items.  Learned yesterday that my son, his 7 months pregnant wife, and their two sizeable dogs will be staying with us Sunday to Monday night, possibly longer, because their power will be shut off while their contractor and the city work on reworking their elderly, out of code, electrical setup.  

This is the beginning of a remodel phase for them.  The plan is for them to stay with us periodically as the work is done.  

The big wrinkle is their dogs: our 11 pound, 14 year old dog is quite terrified of them.  They're sweet but large, energetic and um, exuberant.    One is too large and powerful for DH or me (or our DIL, even pre-pregnancy) to manage on a leash, so taking them for a midday walk around the block to discharge some energy isn't possible.  

We'll have to see how all this plays out.  Hoping that with time the dogs will become fast friends...


----------



## Jules

Waiting for the window washer.  He’s already late and has to deal with a few homes.  Until that’s done we can‘t leave to do the other errands.


----------



## Aneeda72

Coping with my life


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @StarSong I'm the biscuit maker at a local fast food place that used to cater to the elderly and now "caters" to everybody. Most folks use the drive up window since the pandemic started and our dining room was closed. It's open now but not used a lot.
> 
> I'm at work at 4 am (!!) cranking out biscuits right and left. At the end of my shift, around 10 am, I often feel like I've made thousands of the darned things. Actually, it's probably only about five to seven hundred. Everybody else there is cross-trained to do every job there is. When I applied I said I'd make biscuits, period. They wanted a biscuit maker so they agreed. Lucky me! Making up the orders, manning (personning?) the grill, prepping? Yuk. The only other thing I do is clean up after myself.


What a cool job!  I'd like doing that.


----------



## WheatenLover

I spent 3 days with fatigue from chemo. Practically all I did was sleep. Yesterday, I washed the dog bed and did a couple of other loads of laundry. Went back to rearranging the kitchen. Discovered the dog cookies I routinely give the dog ("night night cookies") are 68 (!) calories each, so now limiting him to one per night. Talked to my cousin, a close friend, and one of my sons for 1.5 hours each. This is why I don't like talking on the phone. There are too many people who talk as much as I do, and it takes up a lot of time. My cousin is wheelchair-bound with multiple sclerosis. My friend is a trucker and it helps him pass the time - plus he is funny and interestng. My son is not fond of long phone calls, and I'm always surprised that our conversations last so long. He is very interesting to talk to.

Today, while my daughter is at work, I plan to collect all her stuff that she has strewn all over the house, and put it in her empty closet. Kitchen chores. More laundry. Maybe groom the dog a bit. I think he goes to the groomer next week, but no one here knows how to groom a Wheaten. So I'm going to deal groom his head and tell my daughter to tell the groomer not to touch it. I can tell I have more energy today because I care about how his head looks.

I am going to try very hard to stay out of bed all day and evening. Sleeping all the time ruins my sleep schedule.

We had two tornado warnings last night. We went to the basement in during the first one. It was hard for me to climb back up the stairs, so I just went into a closet. I watched the radar the whole time, and we were fine, but taking no chances. This is the 3rd or 4th time in the past couple of weeks that we've had watches and warnings ... and the first time in 12 years.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> What a cool job!  I'd like doing that.


I’d like eating the biscuits


----------



## Trila

....just got home from visiting my terminally ill friend, in the hospital. She not doing well, but then, she really isn't expected to get better.  Anyway, I told her a dirty joke and got her to laugh so hard that she turned dark red and couldn't breath. I thought I was going to have to call her nurse!!! But she did recovered quickly, and she said that she was glad that I came & gave her a reason to laugh....it made her day!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Trila, good on you for visiting your friend. With a family like that, she needs friends for sure.
> 
> What I'm going to do today is still up in the air. Friday is usually a work day for me, and I keep thinking it's Saturday (although that's also a work day).
> 
> It's sunny but not going to be very warm...only upper 60s. After a waltz around the flower garden, I'll make a decision. Heck, it's not even full daylight yet. Somehow it seems that once I've had my coffee, it should be light outside.
> 
> The bed is made, Maggiecat's litter box has been cleaned, and I'm dressed. Combined with having had coffee, I'm ready to get the day started.
> 
> 3D printers are a godsend. A piece on the locking mechanism on my screen door broke, and after a couple of unsuccessful attempts to replace it, DSIL made the piece on his 3D printer. Et voila!


So far, I don't think any of her family has visited her....I have some bad words going on in my head about them!

It sounds like you will have a productive day.  My cat (Andy) sends a big hello to Maggie!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, goody, @Trilia...Maggiecat and Andy, an internet romance.


----------



## hollydolly

Well..suffice it to say...it's now 10.45 pm...


----------



## mellowyellow

WheatenLover said:


> I spent 3 days with fatigue from chemo. Practically all I did was sleep. Yesterday, I washed the dog bed and did a couple of other loads of laundry. Went back to rearranging the kitchen. Discovered the dog cookies I routinely give the dog ("night night cookies") are 68 (!) calories each, so now limiting him to one per night. Talked to my cousin, a close friend, and one of my sons for 1.5 hours each. This is why I don't like talking on the phone. There are too many people who talk as much as I do, and it takes up a lot of time. My cousin is wheelchair-bound with multiple sclerosis. My friend is a trucker and it helps him pass the time - plus he is funny and interestng. My son is not fond of long phone calls, and I'm always surprised that our conversations last so long. He is very interesting to talk to.
> 
> Today, while my daughter is at work, I plan to collect all her stuff that she has strewn all over the house, and put it in her empty closet. Kitchen chores. More laundry. Maybe groom the dog a bit. I think he goes to the groomer next week, but no one here knows how to groom a Wheaten. So I'm going to deal groom his head and tell my daughter to tell the groomer not to touch it. I can tell I have more energy today because I care about how his head looks.
> 
> I am going to try very hard to stay out of bed all day and evening. Sleeping all the time ruins my sleep schedule.
> 
> We had two tornado warnings last night. We went to the basement in during the first one. It was hard for me to climb back up the stairs, so I just went into a closet. I watched the radar the whole time, and we were fine, but taking no chances. This is the 3rd or 4th time in the past couple of weeks that we've had watches and warnings ... and the first time in 12 years.


So sorry to hear you are going through chemo, I had no idea. I can tell you love your little dog, I had to see what a Wheaten looks like, so cute. 



Anything like this?


----------



## Aunt Bea

The live steam radiator in my living room sprang a leak!

I rarely go in there but the sounds that the radiator was making made me curious.  When I approached the heater I felt the squish of warm water on my bare feet.

Called the office, moved furniture, rolled up my carpet which was still dry.

The office dispatched a maintenance man and he repaired the leak by removing the fins from the radiator tube and wrapping a piece of tape around it.  The whole process reminded me of a Phil Swift commercial.

This afternoon I went in to see if the carpets were dry and the squish was more pronounced than ever.  I called the after hours emergency line and found a tray to put under the leak.  Approx. an ounce a minute or twelve gallons every twenty four hours was dripping from the pressure relief  valve. The emergency response guy came and turned off the radiator until Monday.

The whole experience is a mild pain but it is so much easier for me than living in a house and having to deal with it on my own.  

Renting is definitely the best choice for me.


----------



## timoc

Jules said:


> Waiting for the window washer.  He’s already late and has to deal with a few homes.  Until that’s done we can‘t leave to do the other errands.


My friend across the road always gives the window cleaner ear-ache, this is her usual conversation.  "Oye, my windows are not port-holes, I want the corners doing too."


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> Waiting for the window washer.  He’s already late and has to deal with a few homes.  Until that’s done we can‘t leave to do the other errands.


Before noon I called the homeowner co-ordinating this.  They’d given up on him so I called in the afternoon.  No, he didn’t have us on his list and said he wasn’t coming because he’d been treated in a rude manner.  Anyway, two sides of a story and the windows won’t get done before the snow flies.  It’s a first-world problem so I won’t lose any sleep.  We can do the inside ourselves.  

We went to Canadian Tire & I bought the Paderno immersion blender I’ve been coveting.  My philosophy - if it’s not on sale, I’ll wait.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, goody, @Trilia...Maggiecat and Andy, an internet romance.


Right now it's just a simple hello...let's wait to see if a romance blooms.  LOL


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @StarSong I'm the biscuit maker at a local fast food place that used to cater to the elderly and now "caters" to everybody. Most folks use the drive up window since the pandemic started and our dining room was closed. It's open now but not used a lot.
> 
> I'm at work at 4 am (!!) cranking out biscuits right and left. At the end of my shift, around 10 am, I often feel like I've made thousands of the darned things. Actually, it's probably only about five to seven hundred. Everybody else there is cross-trained to do every job there is. When I applied I said I'd make biscuits, period. They wanted a biscuit maker so they agreed. Lucky me! Making up the orders, manning (personning?) the grill, prepping? Yuk. The only other thing I do is clean up after myself.


I give you credit....I couldn't make a biscuit if my life depended on it!  From what I have been told, there is a "feel" for the dough...you either have it or you don't.  I don't.

Extra points to you for helping out a co-worker!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> With family like that, I’m glad she has good, caring friends like you, @Trila


Thank you....she deserves better.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @StarSong I'm the biscuit maker at a local fast food place that used to cater to the elderly and now "caters" to everybody. Most folks use the drive up window since the pandemic started and our dining room was closed. It's open now but not used a lot.
> 
> I'm at work at 4 am (!!) cranking out biscuits right and left. At the end of my shift, around 10 am, I often feel like I've made thousands of the darned things. Actually, it's probably only about five to seven hundred. Everybody else there is cross-trained to do every job there is. When I applied I said I'd make biscuits, period. They wanted a biscuit maker so they agreed. Lucky me! Making up the orders, manning (personning?) the grill, prepping? Yuk. The only other thing I do is clean up after myself.


My husband knew of a biscuit lady on a different forum, called Miss Rigby....is that you?


----------



## Aunt Bea

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @StarSong I'm the biscuit maker at a local fast food place that used to cater to the elderly and now "caters" to everybody. Most folks use the drive up window since the pandemic started and our dining room was closed. It's open now but not used a lot.
> 
> I'm at work at 4 am (!!) cranking out biscuits right and left. At the end of my shift, around 10 am, I often feel like I've made thousands of the darned things. Actually, it's probably only about five to seven hundred. Everybody else there is cross-trained to do every job there is. When I applied I said I'd make biscuits, period. They wanted a biscuit maker so they agreed. Lucky me! Making up the orders, manning (personning?) the grill, prepping? Yuk. The only other thing I do is clean up after myself.


If you have the time please give us a lesson/recipe for those wonderful cake like biscuits used in restaurants.  The closet that I can come is with the old Angel biscuit recipes that used a combination of baking soda, baking powder, yeast and buttermilk.


----------



## katlupe

I am up early today because I went to bed too early last night. I figure I can always take a nap later if I tire out. My plan for today is to catch up on filing a pile of papers that accumulated on my table (which is my desk too). Maybe doing a load of laundry of sheets and towels. Organizing two cupboards that I store food in. Not sure what the rest of the day will be like.


----------



## Aneeda72

I will go see my son at the group home


----------



## Trila

We just arrived at the roller rink where my husband and I volunteer every Sat.  Later, when we open to the public, I will run the snack bar and he will be the deejay. Now is my turn to skate.  I have the whole rink to myself for the next 2 hours!  Fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## WheatenLover

mellowyellow said:


> So sorry to hear you are going through chemo, I had no idea. I can tell you love your little dog, I had to see what a Wheaten looks like, so cute.
> 
> View attachment 190587
> 
> Anything like this?


No.  When I registered my dog with the AKC, I discovered he was owned by an Amish guy and sold by the alleged breeder to me. I was furious and told the seller what I thought of him in no uncertain terms. However, I wasn't about to give Aidan back. Aidan is a very healthy dog, at nearly 11, which surprised me. I worked for a Wheaten rescue for several years, and placed many retired puppy mill dogs, so I was a bit worried about that. Aidan is bigger than a breed standard male. His tail is too short - maybe 2" long - and I am completely against docking ears and tails, especially for pets. Aidan weighs about 57 lbs and that little dog weighs 35-40 lbs. He has the merry temperament of Wheatens, in spades.

He had a fall (the hair falling from the forehead and between the eyes) once. I cut it off. He is not a show dog and he needs to be able to see. He had a long beard for years, but I cut it off because I figured it couldn't be comfortable with all that dripping water constantly being a problem. The dogs get rid of the water by running their beard across the furniture and rugs and people's pants legs. He used to have pretty long hair in the winter. But I don't go that far any more - he has a warm winter coat, and his hair is about 2"-3" longer in winter. Aidan's hair gets curly when it is wet.

I am pretty sure the Wheaten in the photograph has an Irish coat. It is silkier, not as thick and fluffy, and has those soft ripples you see. I prefer that coat. But Aidan has an American coat. The Wheaten in your photo is absolutely gorgeous. One interesting thing about Wheatens is that they have long eyelashes (2" on Aidan). We trim his because at that length they sometimes fall over his eyes - which must irritate him because it impedes his being able to see clearly. They don't all fall -- just enough to bug me (and maybe him).

I do love my dog to bits. The vet put across his file folder in red Sharpie:  She really loves her dog!!! That must be a warning to the techs. When a new one comes along, I tell him or her about my rules. The first one is that Aidan doesn't go in the back without me until I know I can trust the tech. That rule arose when Aidan got his nails dremeled. I put him in the car, and every nail was bleeding. I dremel or cut his nails and he doesn't bleed, so you would think a trained person would be able to achieve that lofty goal.


----------



## Kaila

mellowyellow said:


> Anything like this?


And I am wondering if their eyes are more sensitive to light, than other dogs generally? @WheatenLover

Thanks for posting that picture, Mellow.

Loved your post explaining and sharing, about Aiden, @WheatenLover


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday was a success! I did 7 loads of laundry, 4 were my daughter's clothes. I asked her how she had anything to wear to work, and she said, "Don't worry, I have lots of clothes." I bit my tongue to keep from saying that if she ever won a huge lottery, she'd be broke in a few years. My husband is a clotheshorse so she must have gotten it from him. I had 4 very large laundry baskets full of her clean and folded clothes.

The dog was despondent last night. I washed his bed and the main pillow that goes in it did not have zippers (which it should have since the directions say to unzip the cover and just to wash it. So I washed the entire insert pillow and it still isn't dry. He wants his living room bed. Suddenly the couch is not enough. He led me to the laundry room and just stood in front of the washer waiting for me to get the idea.

I gathered up all my daughter's stuff and filled an Amazon pantry box with it. I cleaned out the fridge and put the expired stuff plus a couple of extra large pizza boxes into a 30 gallon trash bag. Thank heavens I caught Aidan trying to get into the bag (one of us left the door to the laundry room open) before his entire body disappeared inside it (that has been known to happen).

I swept the laundry room and my daughter's large (formerly empty) closet. I put the couch back together. When Aidan is happy, he throws all 6 cushions off of it to celebrate, among other Good Ideas. Yesterday, he was happy and leaping all over us, kisses galore, jumped from my bed onto the dresser and back again, got the zoomies, and generally celebrated my daughter coming home from work.

The chores took me 4 hours, and by the end I was very tired. I used to be able to clean a 1500 sf condo in 4 hours. Now I look around and marvel at how little I've done. But at least it's something, and if I keep plugging away, eventually the house will be organized, orderly, clean, with everything in its place. I may have to get rid of my daughter and my dog, though. 

I woke up at 4 and spent 3.5 hours awake because I felt awful. Not from cancer treatment effects, but from eating DQ for dinner (chili dogs). That's it, I am not eating fast food again. Terrible heartburn, a bit of nausea, and my head felt like it was filled with cotton. I woke up at 10:30 and felt just fine.

Today my goal is to move all those laundry baskets to my daughter's room. The Amazon box full of stuff will fit in her closet. Hopefully she will move all of that. There are about 6 boxes on the hearth from when she moved in 9.5 months ago .... I want those moved too.

I am going to clean out the pantry, and finish organizing the kitchen, clean the bathroom, tell my daughter to clean her bathroom, and make my bed (the bedding was washed today). I am also going to groom the dogs head and dremel his nails. Luckily my dog cooperates when he is groomed.


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> And I am wondering if their eyes are more sensitive to light, than other dogs generally? @WheatenLover


No, they do not have sensitive eyes. What they do have is a remarkable ability to go nuts barking at something no else can see. Actually it's probably at a sound. They have great hearing. My husband used to come home from work and the dog would be at the window when he turned onto our road, a mile away.

From my experience at the rescue and with the many Wheaten owners who participated in our FB pages, most people who have pet Wheatens don't keep the fall and beard. This leads people who are unfamiliar with the breed,to think, 99% of the time, that Wheatens are Labradoodles.


----------



## hollydolly

There is a resemblance to Labradoodles for sure, but any Doodle owners like our family  know the difference instantly...

These are ours ( well my daughters' actually)... we lost the elder one Scruffy.. a couple of years ago age 13..... they are all different sizes, but all with the best temperaments.. especially the white one Digger... he's now 13 and Stan the miniature  black doodle is 14 and has dementia now and sleeps 22 hours out of every day, but is in no pain .

these are photos I took myself, Digger actually poses for me when I ask him.. it's true , he loves to have his photo taken








.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was just days before  the scruffster died... he was such an easy going loving dog you would never have known he was ill..no pain because of the meds he was given after several strokes


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly What a swell bunch of furry friends!

What I'm doing at the moment is resting. I worked from 4-11, and I'm tard (southern for "tired). I did water the lawn and waged war again on the dollarweed/pennywort. 

It's a perfectly lovely day. Sunny and pleasant. More of the same tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> I am up early today because I went to bed too early last night. I figure I can always take a nap later if I tire out. My plan for today is to catch up on filing a pile of papers that accumulated on my table (which is my desk too). Maybe doing a load of laundry of sheets and towels. Organizing two cupboards that I store food in. Not sure what the rest of the day will be like.


Please ... filing .... come over here and do mine! The only respite I ever got from it was once, when I had a secretary. Take pity!


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> There is a resemblance to Labradoodles for sure, but any Doodle owners like our family  know the difference instantly...
> 
> These are ours ( well my daughters' actually)... we lost the elder one Scruffy.. a couple of years ago age 13..... they are all different sizes, but all with the best temperaments.. especially the white one Digger... he's now 13 and Stan the miniature  black doodle is 14 and has dementia now and sleeps 22 hours out of every day, but is in no pain .
> 
> these are photos I took myself, Digger actually poses for me when I ask him.. it's true , he loves to have his photo taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was just days before  the scruffster died... he was such an easy going loving dog you would never have known he was ill..no pain because of the meds he was given after several strokes


They are so freaking cute! The Labradoodles I've met are great, calm dogs. I think people identify Aidan as a Labradoodle because they aren't familiar with his breed. There are a lot of Labradoodles around here. My dog doesn't pose for pictures. He will be still but he usually looks away. The most unusual Labradoodle I've met loved to watch Disney movies. She would sit on the couch in my dentist's office all day, watching tv, interrupted only by people who wanted to play with her or take her for a walk.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> They are so freaking cute! The Labradoodles I've met are great, calm dogs. I think people identify Aidan as a Labradoodle because they aren't familiar with his breed. There are a lot of Labradoodles around here. My dog doesn't pose for pictures. He will be still but he usually looks away. The most unusual Labradoodle I've met loved to watch Disney movies. She would sit on the couch in my dentist's office all day, watching tv, interrupted only by people who wanted to play with her or take her for a walk.


I'd love to get a Labradoodle!


----------



## Shero

Having a lazy day today because I spent a lot of my energy snorkeling yesterday. Great fun to be in the water again and seeing the stunning fishes and coral.


----------



## Aneeda72

Checking my blood sugar:

Finally got my Libre2 hooked up to my cell phone.    5am, sleeping after Stella‘s pee break.  Alarm goes off, I take my blood sugar it’s 69.  But since the app is off by 20 points (tested by a stick blood test), my sugar is 49.  

Get up, make my morning pancake, eat (just pancake and butter, no syrup).  Two hours later, alarm goes off, test my blood sugar, adjusted blood sugar is 229.    Now it is too high.  There is no winning with diabetes.

As usual, going to see Joey this morning.  His staff asked if I am coming to see him every day.  . Why, yes, yes I am.  Everyday until is non Covid, or I am dead.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a glorious sunny day today and altho' not warm at 60 deg F... it's really warm in my sun-trap of a rear garden....all my windows which I open every day regardless of the weather are open extra wide today..

I've cleared out some pictures I had stored in the Barn, and got them to the recycle centre this morning..then I got the tall ladders and hung  a large picture up on the stairwell wall... it was fine on the ladders despite being so high because I could rest them  on the 3rd stair from the top.. and up against the stairwell wall where the picture was going . Then I swapped 2 more pics,  from one bedroom to the top landing hallway wall..



Cleaned the bathrooms... and vac'd the downstairs...

Now I've got the Sunday roast on.. in fact the roast potatoes are almost done ... and I'm having them with chicken thighs, Yorkshire puddings,  and broccoli... with gravy ...and I'll eat on a tray watching the recorded Strictly come dancing show which was on last night


----------



## Kaila

Be careful on those ladders , over stairs and while holding items, and while reaching and putting up pictures, @hollydolly  !!

Okay, I guess you wrote to us, _afterwards, so we'll assume you got down in one piece!_


----------



## hollydolly

Just had dinner.. and watched SCD... still an hour and a half of sunlight left, (sunset is 5.45)  altho' the heat has gone out of the sun now, and I was debating whether to get the mower out and give the lawns a once over, but no, I've got nothing  much planned for this week so I'll do it on another dry sunny day


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Be careful on those ladders , while holding items, and while reaching and putting up pictures, @hollydolly  !!
> 
> Okay, I guess you wrote to us, _afterwards, so we'll assume you got down in one piece!_


yes I did lol.... but I am heeding your advice for the next lot.. I've got a big job ahead of me later in the week, I'm going to hang a montage of pictures in the livingroom, so that will take quite precise measuring... and of course standing on a high ladder..


----------



## Kaila

We would all prefer if you would string up a net below you, before that next big project, @hollydolly 
Or perhaps we could each hold onto a corner of a large bedsheet or blanket? Let us know the exact date and time, please.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> We would all prefer if you would string up a net below you, before that next big project, @hollydolly
> Or perhaps we could each hold onto a corner of a large bedsheet or blanket? Let us know the exact date and time, please.


Perhaps a trampoline???


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Watching *HOCR* ~ Head of the Charles Regatta on you tube. 

Dinner plans to follow ...


----------



## Don M.

I spent a few hours yesterday, and this morning, going through the 2022 Medical Advantage/Vision/Dental plans.  I was pleasantly surprised that the insurance rates haven't gone up substantially...as a result of the massive bills being run up due to Covid.  I signed up for next years plans this morning...hope I did it right.


----------



## dobielvr

Being lazy today.  I walked around this yard (front and back) so much yesterday, I wish I had a step counter on.

It's kinda gloomy out today...the weatherman is forecasting a huge storm this evening.  So, I'm waiting for rain to show up.
Will watch all my saved Hallmark movies.


----------



## Jules

Working on cleaning up the outside & storing items for winter.  We’ll tackle cleaning some windows. After I did a couple inside yesterday, the sun pointed out how bad the exterior is.  Hate to buy a long extension pole cleaning device but probably will.


----------



## fatboy

watching lots of football today.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Perhaps a trampoline???


Oh jeez NOOOoOO...I 'trampolined'' off my bed  in the summer when I'd stood on it to reach up to clean above the blinds... cracked my shoulder blade...  took 3 months to recover ( I know you were only jesting SS, but yikes trampolines and now very springy mattresses give me the heeby jeebies)


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Working on cleaning up the outside & storing items for winter.  We’ll tackle cleaning some windows. After I did a couple inside yesterday, the sun pointed out how bad the exterior is.  Hate to buy a long extension pole cleaning device but probably will.


We have a long extension cleaning pole for the windows.O/h was supposed to have tested it in the summer, but never did, and I've still been cleaning the outside of the windows by stretching out of the windows from inside.. that scares me I have to tell you...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Being lazy today.  I walked around this yard (front and back) so much yesterday, I wish I had a step counter on.
> 
> It's kinda gloomy out today...the weatherman is forecasting a huge storm this evening.  So, I'm waiting for rain to show up.
> Will watch all my saved Hallmark movies.


hopefully if the storm arrives you'll just get nice and cosy and watch tv in the warm and dry.. and not lose any tv or electricity connection..


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> hopefully if the storm arrives you'll just get nice and cosy and watch tv in the warm and dry.. and not lose any tv or electricity connection..


Yes!! That's exactly what I plan on doing.   

And hoping the power doesn't go out.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Checking my blood sugar:
> 
> Finally got my Libre2 hooked up to my cell phone.    5am, sleeping after Stella‘s pee break.  Alarm goes off, I take my blood sugar it’s 69.  But since the app is off by 20 points (tested by a stick blood test), my sugar is 49.
> 
> Get up, make my morning pancake, eat (just pancake and butter, no syrup).  Two hours later, alarm goes off, test my blood sugar, adjusted blood sugar is 229.    Now it is too high.  There is no winning with diabetes.
> 
> As usual, going to see Joey this morning.  His staff asked if I am coming to see him every day.  . Why, yes, yes I am.  Everyday until is non Covid, or I am dead.


Good to see that you are keeping on top of the situation!  Take care!


----------



## Trila

fatboy said:


> watching lots of football today.


You and my Mom...two of a kind! ❤


----------



## Trila

My day started out great!  Hubby treated me out for breakfast, then cappuccino, then a walk at the park where we stopped at the pond and fed the fish.

Unfortunately, I suddenly started to feel bad (common problem for me).  By the time we got home, I had a small fever.  I've been laying down for most of the afternoon....temp is down and I feel better.


----------



## Aneeda72

My 96 year old mother called me today to wish me happy birthday, this is my birthday month.  Then she says she is not sending me anything g for my birthday, not even a card.  . Yeah, I am a big girl now-I could not care less.

Then she says you know my birthday is in February, , in case you know, old age has affected my memory and I forget to send her a card with money it.  And this says all I need to say about my awful horrid mother.


----------



## PamfromTx

I went out last evening to get some retail therapy.  I enjoy going to Big Lots and getting food essentials that I can't find at our grocery store.  I stocked up on Jasmine rice, black olives, paper plates of different sizes, IBC root beer for hubby and a few other things.  Returned a jacket (cream color with a huge collar); I looked like a polar bear with it.  I returned some jeans too; hadn't noticed they were the skinny legs type.   Ugggh, I hate those.  Bought a HUGE red bow for the Christmas wreath (made from some type of fuzzy fabric).  I love Christmas stuff.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:30,walked halfway down the street,temp was 48
I'm no longer watering plants/flowers in our community garden since the spigot has been covered up,our tables/chairs have been put away for the season
I haven't been sleeping well these past few days, my next door neighbor,Pat is near the end of her life,now in a deep sleep.She's lived next door to me for 15 yrs.
I was walking to church this morning for our later service, decided when I got there really wasn't up to it,walked back home. My close friend,Marcia emailed to say their  family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' died this morning he was 12,really going to miss him
After lunch,nap I took a walk around the block to clear my head,it was cloudy temp in low 50's,saw the sun for a brief moment.I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


----------



## Irwin

My wife is in the hospital and not getting better. I took her down there on Friday because she had a fever on top of severe shoulder pain. It turns out that she has an infection in her shoulder and they're going to operate in a little while to clean it out. I'm going back down to be with her when she gets out. Her fever is down, so that's a good thing, but they have to operate, and that's never a good thing.

[UPDATE]

They're not going to operate today. They're going to transfer her to another hospital where her main shoulder doctor who's a specialist is going to do the operation. I feel a lot better knowing she's in good hands. He actually called the hospital where she is right now and told them not to operate. That's surprising considering today is Sunday. He sounds like a good, conscientious doctor.  

I feel a little better now. And the hospital where she's being moved to is only about 15 minutes from where we live so it will be easy to go see her. The other hospital is an hour away during the week when traffic is heavy.


----------



## Jules

Sending good thoughts to your wife and you, @Irwin.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I went out last evening to get some retail therapy.  I enjoy going to Big Lots and getting food essentials that I can't find at our grocery store.  I stocked up on Jasmine rice, black olives, paper plates of different sizes, IBC root beer for hubby and a few other things.  Returned a jacket (cream color with a huge collar); I looked like a polar bear with it.  I returned some jeans too; hadn't noticed they were the skinny legs type.   Ugggh, I hate those.  Bought a HUGE red bow for the Christmas wreath (made from some type of fuzzy fabric).  I love Christmas stuff.


I love root beer


----------



## hollydolly

Irwin said:


> My wife is in the hospital and not getting better. I took her down there on Friday because she had a fever on top of severe shoulder pain. It turns out that she has an infection in her shoulder and they're going to operate in a little while to clean it out. I'm going back down to be with her when she gets out. Her fever is down, so that's a good thing, but they have to operate, and that's never a good thing.
> 
> [UPDATE]
> 
> They're not going to operate today. They're going to transfer her to another hospital where her main shoulder doctor who's a specialist is going to do the operation. I feel a lot better knowing she's in good hands. He actually called the hospital where she is right now and told them not to operate. That's surprising considering today is Sunday. He sounds like a good, conscientious doctor.
> 
> I feel a little better now. And the hospital where she's being moved to is only about 15 minutes from where we live so it will be easy to go see her. The other hospital is an hour away during the week when traffic is heavy.


Best wishes to your wife, for a swift and easy operation and recovery....


----------



## Aneeda72

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:30,walked halfway down the street,temp was 48
> I'm no longer watering plants/flowers in our community garden since the spigot has been covered up,our tables/chairs have been put away for the season
> I haven't been sleeping well these past few days, my next door neighbor,Pat is near the end of her life,now in a deep sleep.She's lived next door to me for 15 yrs.
> I was walking to church this morning for our later service, decided when I got there really wasn't up to it,walked back home. My close friend,Marcia emailed to say their  family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' died this morning he was 12,really going to miss him
> After lunch,nap I took a walk around the block to clear my head,it was cloudy temp in low 50's,saw the sun for a brief moment.I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


Felling sad is understandable and I am sorry about your neighbor.  It may take a few days or so for normalcy to return.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> My day started out great!  Hubby treated me out for breakfast, then cappuccino, then a walk at the park where we stopped at the pond and fed the fish.
> 
> Unfortunately, I suddenly started to feel bad (common problem for me).  By the time we got home, I had a small fever.  I've been laying down for most of the afternoon....temp is down and I feel better.


Feel better soon Trila...


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:30,walked halfway down the street,temp was 48
> I'm no longer watering plants/flowers in our community garden since the spigot has been covered up,our tables/chairs have been put away for the season
> I haven't been sleeping well these past few days, my next door neighbor,Pat is near the end of her life,now in a deep sleep.She's lived next door to me for 15 yrs.
> I was walking to church this morning for our later service, decided when I got there really wasn't up to it,walked back home. My close friend,Marcia emailed to say their  family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' died this morning he was 12,really going to miss him
> After lunch,nap I took a walk around the block to clear my head,it was cloudy temp in low 50's,saw the sun for a brief moment.I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


awww what a rotten time you had today, I'm sorry Sue... .  Your Buddy boy is  a real loss for you I know, you're bound to feel very sad, and also with your friend and neighbour so close to passing too...


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


Sending you a hug...be gentle and patient with yourself, friend.


----------



## Kaila

@Irwin 
Thinking of you and hoping your wife's surgery will go well.  Glad she's going to be at the nearer hospital and with the surgeon you both are familiar with.


----------



## Kaila

@Trila  I am sorry that you are often feeling ill.... but I am glad you did get to have the nice outing.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> @Trila  I am sorry that you are often feeling ill.... but I am glad you did get to have the nice outing.


That is very sweet of you, I appreciate your concern.  I get like this sometimes, so I'm not worried...but it did ruin my day.  Tomorrow is a new day, and I expect to be fine!!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Feel better soon Trila...


Thank you...this should pass by tomorrow!


----------



## Shero

Just over a week ago I sketched the face of a most beautiful 90 year young gentleman for use in a collage in my book. I also met his charming wife who is even more serene and asked if she would sit for me as well. Today, I had a text message saying she will!! I am so happy. I am going to drive to their home and do an hour or so with her.


----------



## PamfromTx

Irwin said:


> My wife is in the hospital and not getting better. I took her down there on Friday because she had a fever on top of severe shoulder pain. It turns out that she has an infection in her shoulder and they're going to operate in a little while to clean it out. I'm going back down to be with her when she gets out. Her fever is down, so that's a good thing, but they have to operate, and that's never a good thing.
> 
> [UPDATE]
> 
> They're not going to operate today. They're going to transfer her to another hospital where her main shoulder doctor who's a specialist is going to do the operation. I feel a lot better knowing she's in good hands. He actually called the hospital where she is right now and told them not to operate. That's surprising considering today is Sunday. He sounds like a good, conscientious doctor.
> 
> I feel a little better now. And the hospital where she's being moved to is only about 15 minutes from where we live so it will be easy to go see her. The other hospital is an hour away during the week when traffic is heavy.


Sending good thoughts to your wife. @Irwin.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@moviequeen1  So sorry to hear about your neighbor and your Buddy Boy. It sounds like you could use a hug. Here you go 

What am I doing today? Well, let's start with a shower, getting dressed, cleaning Maggiecat's litter box. It's still dark outside as the inside of a cow's belly. Yesterday I'd thought about pruning some low-hanging branches but need to ask my landscaper, Mr. Google, whether it's the right time of year. So far, it's still in the thinking stage. Then the reseeded lawn needs to be watered.

That'll take until about 9 am. After that, I'll think on it some more. One thing I know for sure is that I need to remember to eat. I forgot yesterday. Oops. This morning I did eat two pieces of peanut butter toast.

Reckon what @hollydolly is up to? She often has a good idea or two.


----------



## Liberty

Grocery shopping.  We're eating leftovers tonight, so probably do a bit of  sketching and reading. Not much else on my schedule.  Plants doing fine, life is good!


----------



## moviequeen1

Thanks to all for your concern/hugs for me,appreciate it.My next door neighbor Pat died yesterday afternoon,a blessing because she is no longer in pain,she was 86. 
I took my usual early walk at 6:30,didn't go far since it was lightly raining  temp was 52
This morning,will be my usual call to Canopy of Neighbor members to see what's happening with them. Afterwards if the rain has stopped take a mid morning walk,no other plans for rest of the day


----------



## fatboy

cleaning garage,reading science books,history,geology never to late to learn.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL @GeorgiaXplant , no good ideas from this side of the pond  today...  

I've been out to  the next town to the Post office , and then  bought  another box of Pink disposable face masks and some odds and ends from the hardware store..

Sunny morning.. so I stopped off at the PUB.. ..for a coffee, and sat out al fresco..writing my diary , and people watching , but today is the first day of the school half term holiday so the town was very quiet. I suspect the reason it's busy outside of holidays is that parents drop their kids off at school and carry on into town for shopping and dining.. but not today.. ..so there was nothing interesting going on to spy on.. 

Bought a Long reach  extendible  hedge trimmer which is what I actually went out to buy  . I won't need it this year unless we have an exceptionally mild winter, but it was a good price and I already  have the brand in my normal hedge trimmer and so I felt I'd get it this year cuz my luck is always that it would no longer be available if I left it until Spring... I didn't need to carry it home thankfully , it's being delivered this afternoon...

Did some grocery shopping, shop was still looking a little sorry for itself but there was enough stock so no-one need go hungry... and no actual empty fridges or freezers, albeit stocks were low..

Just had lunch ( bacon roll )... and  just going to wait for my delivery to arrive..


----------



## Tom 86

Right now posting here, then I will head out to my Kidney Dr. soon to see what he thinks of my blood work.


----------



## Lewkat

About to leave for my audiogram and picking up my new hearing aids.


----------



## Shero

Well I had a wonderful day and am in bed, writing and having a hot drink, Listening to some dreamy music and hope you all had a sweet day too!


----------



## dobielvr

I'm up early.  No rain right now, but the roads are wet.

I'll just be staying inside today where it's dry and do some light cleaning.  And, make a few phone calls that I've been putting off.
Spend the rest of the day watching TV...


----------



## WheatenLover

I took yesterday off. Too tired. Today, I'm back in the saddle. But since I work so much more slowly than I used, this little project of organizing the kitchen and pantry will take longer than one more day.


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:30,walked halfway down the street,temp was 48
> I'm no longer watering plants/flowers in our community garden since the spigot has been covered up,our tables/chairs have been put away for the season
> I haven't been sleeping well these past few days, my next door neighbor,Pat is near the end of her life,now in a deep sleep.She's lived next door to me for 15 yrs.
> I was walking to church this morning for our later service, decided when I got there really wasn't up to it,walked back home. My close friend,Marcia emailed to say their  family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' died this morning he was 12,really going to miss him
> After lunch,nap I took a walk around the block to clear my head,it was cloudy temp in low 50's,saw the sun for a brief moment.I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


Sue, I'm so sorry for the sad, difficult days you're having.  You've always described your moments with Buddy Boy as such a source of joy.  What a blessing he was to you and you to him.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Yes!! That's exactly what I plan on doing.
> 
> And hoping the power doesn't go out.


We've received only very light rain so far.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tried making the mug version of spice cake but apparently you cannot substitute butter milk for an egg in these things.  Tastes great but not cake-like at all. Ah well, I’ll experiment more another day


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> We've received only very light rain so far.


The rain is probably headed you way.  It rained off and on last night...started around 10:30?  It's taking a break right now.

Our power was out for a couple of hours this morning.  Just came back on about 30mins ago.
But it does look like the sun is trying to shine through.


----------



## RadishRose

Irwin said:


> My wife is in the hospital and not getting better. I took her down there on Friday because she had a fever on top of severe shoulder pain. It turns out that she has an infection in her shoulder and they're going to operate in a little while to clean it out. I'm going back down to be with her when she gets out. Her fever is down, so that's a good thing, but they have to operate, and that's never a good thing.
> 
> [UPDATE]
> 
> They're not going to operate today. They're going to transfer her to another hospital where her main shoulder doctor who's a specialist is going to do the operation. I feel a lot better knowing she's in good hands. He actually called the hospital where she is right now and told them not to operate. That's surprising considering today is Sunday. He sounds like a good, conscientious doctor.
> 
> I feel a little better now. And the hospital where she's being moved to is only about 15 minutes from where we live so it will be easy to go see her. The other hospital is an hour away during the week when traffic is heavy.


@Irwin my very best wishes for your wife's recovery! Sounds like she has a great doctor.


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:30,walked halfway down the street,temp was 48
> I'm no longer watering plants/flowers in our community garden since the spigot has been covered up,our tables/chairs have been put away for the season
> I haven't been sleeping well these past few days, my next door neighbor,Pat is near the end of her life,now in a deep sleep.She's lived next door to me for 15 yrs.
> I was walking to church this morning for our later service, decided when I got there really wasn't up to it,walked back home. My close friend,Marcia emailed to say their  family dog,Aker{pharoh hound} my 'buddy boy' died this morning he was 12,really going to miss him
> After lunch,nap I took a walk around the block to clear my head,it was cloudy temp in low 50's,saw the sun for a brief moment.I still feel sad hopefully that will change over the next couple of days


MQ So sorry you lost Aker. You've spoken of him so many times!

I know how sad you feel. May God comfort you.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought a bunch of things from amazon for Stella, our puppy.

Talked to Joey who said he was having cookies for breakfas, again.  Talked to Joey’s house director and said that giving Joey just cookies for breakfast is not acceptable.  He needs eggs.  He needs protein for recovery from Covid.  He needs a decent diet.    Stupid people.

I am thinking about buying a house next year, I hate to but if I had a house Joey would be home with me for his recovery.  So very frustrated!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Aunt Bea  Can't tell you about the recipe for biscuit because I don't know! Truly. The recipe was developed by the family way back in the way back and all the dry ingredients are incorporated into a top secret biscuit mix that's sealed in 6 1/2 lb bags. All I do is mix it with buttermilk (in an industrial-size mixer for just one minute), knead it, roll it, cut out the biscuits, bake. Each bag of mix plus buttermilk yields 24 large biscuits or 40 small biscuits to a sheet pan.


----------



## WheatenLover

Being back in the saddle turned out to be a hoax. I got up and nearly immediately became very tired and went back to bed. I woke up at 2:47 pm and was thinking about how I have plenty of time to get things done. Next thing I know, it is 4:47 (yes, exactly) and I had no memory of going back to sleep. I continued the thought I was having before that, and then decided, whoa, I've been here before, let me check the time.

So I will try to get a few things done this evening, but it won't be what I had envisioned. It is weird going to sleep without realizing that's what I'm doing. It's one reason I don't drive unless I am feeling super great, and that's only to keep in practice and to drive a mile down the road and back. At those times, I am not a danger to self or others. There is hardly anyone on the road at sunrise anyway. I feel "super great" about once a month. The rest of the time, I am either very tired or feeling great.


----------



## Shero

Best wishes to your wife and you Irwin. Hope all goes well


----------



## Purwell

I've been pickling shallots most of the day and still got some to do tomorrow if I can scrounge a few jars.


----------



## Ruthanne

Purwell said:


> I've been pickling shallots most of the day and still got some to do tomorrow if I can scrounge a few jars.


@Purwell Are shallots a type of onions?  I forgot.


----------



## Purwell

> Are shallots a type of onions? I forgot.


Yes they tend to be more triangular than spherical.


----------



## Trila

Big storms passed close by last night...lots of thunder & a big light show.  We were just on the edge, and got a whopping .10 of an inch of rain!

I slept in this morning, and after breakfast headed out to walk at the park, then off to Wal-Mart...someone needs to keep the economy stimulated!  Picked up a pizza on the way home, so dinner was taken care of. The rest of the day has disappeared!   It's almost time for bed....what did I do all afternoon?!!!


----------



## Jules

I sewed on a button.  That’s a major event.  It’s all I could do to thread the needle and I hate sewing because I always manage to create knots in the thread.  

Also did laundry, cleaning, walking, etc.


----------



## Purwell

Continuing with the shallots this morning.
Telephone consultation with hospital this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Continuing with the shallots this morning.
> Telephone consultation with hospital this afternoon.


Hope it's _good_ news at your appointment today...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Purwell Hospital consult? If you don't mind my asking, is it to do with a third dose of the vaccine or the leukemia or both? Oh...and I meant to ask when you mentioned it on another thread, is there a difference between a third dose and a booster?

Either way, I hope the consult provides only good news!

Now then. About what I'm gonna do today. I'm trying to decide whether to do inside stuff or outside stuff. It's not going to be very warm, maybe only in the 60s, and it_ is_ expected to be very windy. So. There's really no point in trying to rake leaves or even use the leaf blower on them.

The inside stuff includes dusting and vacuuming. As y'all well know, the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. If I dust and vacuum, it's just going to get dusty and cruddy looking all over again.

Another inside thing to do is to get brandied cranberries made for Thanksgiving. Yes. I know it's still four weeks away, but brandied cranberries can be kept in the fridge forfreakingever.

And then there's a sink full of dirty dishes. Um. Oops. After creating cherry cobbler yesterday, I did clean up after myself except for the dishes. They won't wash themselves, and when my brother built The Hovel for me, he suggested a small dishwasher, but I opted to forgo that in favor of cupboard space. That means I get to be the dishwasher.

Whaddaya think? Should I create a poll? Am I overthinking my choices and suffering from analysis paralysis?


----------



## Mr. Ed

Take my wife to work this morning, volunteer at the library, study Spanish


----------



## Tom 86

I am going to my orthopedic surgeon today to get a shot of Synvisc in my right knee & see if she has found a place to do MRIs with metal in your knee. I like her; she takes all the time needed to explain what's going on to you. 

https://www.synviscone.com/what-is-synvisc-one


----------



## hollydolly

Do what I'm doing @GeorgiaXplant ....nothing... I'm having a break today... the weather is inclement, so can't do outdoorsy stuff... . H/W doesn't need doing with any urgency .. I may turn the washer on later, but that's about all I can think of ..

I've been doing some research on some stuff .. and  I've been searching for prices for a new car as well.otherwise nuttin' happening... but that's not to say  I woon't get involved in something later this afternoon...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

hollydolly said:


> I've been searching for prices for a new car as well.


Do we have a case of newcaritis? (I love the new car smell!) I don't know about there, but here car prices for both new and used are outta sight and in the case of reliable used cars, mighty hard to find, probably because of the problem with sourcing computer chips and mechanical parts.

DD needed work done on her car a couple of weeks ago and couldn't take it to her regular mechanic, someone she's been trusting with her car for many years, because he's so backed up that the wait would be at least four weeks and maybe as long as six! Her problem was with brakes so not anything she was willing to wait that long to have done.


----------



## hollydolly

No just searching for a the spray polish which is New Car scented...

Seriously I already have that , it's a gorgeous smell...

Yes we have the same problem here with regard to prices of cars going sky high, and the difficultly getting parts.. which is why I'm just browsing at the moment seeing what everything is going for..., and holding onto mine , which is fully serviced every 12 months , just had a new cam belt and 4 new tyres..


----------



## Liberty

We're closing up the pool for the winter.  Almost made it through October, though.  Usually open it up in early April, so all and all, its been a good year.  Front coming in tomorrow to 
bring cool weather, rain and wind.  

Hard to believe its the last week in October already, isn't it!


----------



## Aneeda72

It rained yesterday almost 24 hours straight and it’s raining now.  Stella only got one walk cause the wind went to 26 miles an hour all day, and a 3 pound puppy can’t walk in that.  Heck, I could barely walk it.  Still raining this morning.

I officially turn 75 today.  Got a very early happy birthday from my daughter-told her I don’t feel a day over 74.  

Blood sugar alarm went off, sugar was 64, got to start the day off with candy, .  Will end it with candy as well.


----------



## squirrel

i was going to mow the lawn...but then coffee called me..and here i am.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> It rained yesterday almost 24 hours straight and it’s raining now.  Stella only got one walk cause the wind went to 26 miles an hour all day, and a 3 pound puppy can’t walk in that.  Heck, I could barely walk it.  Still raining this morning.
> 
> I officially turn 75 today.  Got a very early happy birthday from my daughter-told her I don’t feel a day over 74.
> 
> Blood sugar alarm went off, sugar was 64, got to start the day off with candy, . Will end it with candy as well.


Happy Bitrthday, @Aneeda72 !


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, then! Bed made. Litter box cleaned. Dishes washed. And I'm dressed. For a while there, I actually thought about sitting around in my jammies all day.

Reseeded lawn has been watered. I'm probably skip the dusting and vacuuming. Maybe not the vacuuming. But geez, dusting will need to be done before the holidays anyway so why rush into it now?

Oops. Forgot about the brandied cranberries. Maybe they can wait until tomorrow when it will be even colder than it is today. Having the oven on then will be nice. So remind me. Cranberries on Wednesday.


----------



## Irwin

Standard itinerary... 2 cups of coffee, take the dog for a walk, play fetch with the dog, have brunch, take a nap... After that, the possibilities are limitless... until this evening when I'm visiting my wife in the hospital. I'm going to take her food from Jason's Deli to give her a break from hospital food.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went for my morning walk, too cold for Stella yet.  When I got to the back of the complex found a street lamp had broken off and was laying across the sidewalk, still lit.  Just in time for some stupid kid to kill himself by touching the exposed wires.

Walked all the way back to the office and reported it, which no one had done yet.  Why the people who live there did not report this is beyond me, I don’t even like kids anymore


----------



## Devi

Will continue binge-watching NCIS New Orleans.


----------



## StarSong

We had rain for most of the day yesterday.  Rain in CA is nearly always cause to celebrate and given the drought over the past couple of years it was a doubly happy event.  Uncovered the pool and placed pots and bowl near the downspouts to catch water.  Dumped them into the pool every half hour - more often when it was raining heavily.  Every caught drop is found water.

Will put the cover back on the pool this morning and wait for the next rain, which isn't in the immediate or longer term forecast (through Nov 9th).

Today I need to grab some baby shower gifts that were delivered to a local pick-up point.  Hubby and I are dogsitting DS and DDIL's two large dogs on a trial run.  The four of them will be staying with us for 2-3 weeks in November while their house undergoes plumbing and electrical renovations.  The trial run was to see how their dogs and our small, elderly, skittish maltipoo would manage together.  So far he's mostly been hiding and they've shown very little interest in him.  Could be worse so we'll call that a win.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> It rained yesterday almost 24 hours straight and it’s raining now.  Stella only got one walk cause the wind went to 26 miles an hour all day, and a 3 pound puppy can’t walk in that.  Heck, I could barely walk it.  Still raining this morning.
> 
> I officially turn 75 today.  Got a very early happy birthday from my daughter-told her I don’t feel a day over 74.
> 
> Blood sugar alarm went off, sugar was 64, got to start the day off with candy, . Will end it with candy as well.


Please have a Happy Birthday  today Aneeda...you deserve it!  
I made you a cake.


----------



## hollydolly

squirrel said:


> i was going to mow the lawn...but then coffee called me..and here i am.


well I beat you to it...

..and   @GeorgiaXplant will be delighted to know I've given her an idea for something to do this PM... 

I've just mowed both lawns back & front because I remembered that the green bin gets emptied first thing on Wednesday mornings fortnightly..... so despite it being just an hour from dark and overcast ,..and the grass being slightly damp..I mowed it fast, because I really, really want this to be the last mowing of the year ......and just in case you don't fancy that job Ms Xplant... I ALSO... batch cooked a big pan of minced beef, and 5 veggies.. to freeze...

Here's the proof of the pudding  beef in the big pan









...then cooled while I was mowing the lawns, and now in containers chilling in the fridge before freezing..





  the lids are not dirty btw...  it's just condensation from the meat which isn't quite cooled enough


Just sitting down with a small cold coke now.. it'll be dark in about 45mins


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nice that your lawn has been mowed, but mine's still too wet from dew to mow. Even so, only about 2/3 of it can be mowed because the other third has been reseeded.

I don't feel like batch cooking. For the second day, DD is cooking supper. There's something in the crock pot as we speak. Can't imagine that she's turning into Susie Homemaker at this late date. Hm.

But the wind died down a little and the sun is out. Maybe I'll just go sit outside in the sunshine and pretend that it's warm. While I'm out there, I'll continue hatching a plot, as my daddy used to say, for next year's flowers.


----------



## AnnieA

Enjoying the foothills of the Ozarks at a beautiful campground. Morning hot coffee felt good on a chilly morning.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Since we seem to be in cook-ahead mode, I’ve got corn bread in the oven and the ingredients for butternut squash-cauliflower curry soup cooked and cooling to assemble after lunch.  Just have to make a quick grocery store run for coconut milk.  It’s such a lovely dish on a cool autumn night!


----------



## Kaila

@Purwell  Thinking of you and your appointment.
And, thanks for reminding me of shallots; I'd forgotten all about them.  I grew them for a couple of years. They were delicious. And they're cute, too.

@Jules  That's funny, that sewing on a button is a major event!


----------



## Furryanimal

I’m watching Emma Radacanu on Amazon Prime..took out this years free trial!


----------



## Don M.

I finally went out for a haircut....been busy the last few weeks.  Another month, and I'd have to put it up in curlers....grows like a weed.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early walk at 6:30am,it was lightly raining,with a bit of wind temp in the mid 40's
My plan this morning was to wash the furniture in living/dining rm,bedroom with Murphy's oil soap,never happen. My close friend,Marcia called asking if I wanted to come with her, to Trader Joe's,she figured a change of scenery would make me feel better. The only location of the store is located in Amherst,NY{burb of Buffalo} 
On the way,I asked about Aker my' buddy boy', knew he had health problems. For the past 3 months or so he wasn't finishing his breakfast ,drinking alot of water. When I walked him 2 weeks ago, he was his usual self, Marcia found him on the sofa early Sun morning. Dave Jr, bought Aker when he was 12 weeks old,when he moved out of the house,Aker stayed with Marcia&hubby Dave,other son Alexei. As he grew older,he became really smart,knew what 'treat','walk' all meant,got excited every time we said the words. He was a goof ball, but a sweet,loving dog. Marcia said' he had you wrapped around his paws'. I said' yes, I was a happy camper every time I could go on walks with him'


----------



## hollydolly

I know how you must be feeling Sue... @moviequeen1 .It's heartbreaking  to lose a companion, despite him not being your own dog, he would have still felt part of your family...

We've lost 5 in the same amount of years.. ..Pablo, rodders,  Zeus, Minky and Scruffy ... all loving  and beloved, and we've got one now who has dementia, and just turned 14 years old, my daughter ( we all are)  is praying he makes it through past Christmas ...  it never gets easier to lose them ..


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
How can you tell if a pet has dementia?  What are some of the signs?  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> How can you tell if a pet has dementia?  What are some of the signs?  Thanks.


well my DD would be the one to ask that question... she was the first one to pick up on it before he was formally diagnosed. .. but I can tell you how Stanley is now, and that is that he will be doing something normal that a dog does, and then he'll just stop and stare into space like he doesn't know who you are or where he is... his little eyes glaze over and it's clear if you speak to him he hasn't got a clue what you're asking of him, he gets easily disorientated.....it only last a few minutes at a time because 98.5% of the time now, he is asleep...

he's still our lovely stanley and active for a few mins at a time and then he's absolutely exhausted like he's run a hundred miles.. , but his little legs will splay out and he won't know which part of the floor is safe if he goes from one room to another with different flooring..

It feels like it's only 5 mins since he was ''my little magawi''.. which is what I used to call him because as a tiny weeks old puppy he had razor sharp teeth and he would bite me with them  when he got so excited to go for walks and I'd be trying to get a lead on him... 

This is him about 16 weeks..  with his big brother scruffy who was only a year old believe it or not.. he was always old before his time...










he's a miniature labradoodle.. and this was him about 3 years old in my garden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now aged 14....the eldest by a year of the 3 dogs we have left and suffering from dementia... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's still very much aware who we are and still gets very excited to see us, but his spacial awareness is going very fast , and he'll just suddenly go into a whole world of his own where he's obviously not aware of his surroundings...


----------



## Irwin

What am I doing today? Blocking a lot of spam calls! I'm getting flooded with them for some reason. WTF?

I just placed an ad to try to sell our old car. I guess I'd better try to find the title before people come to look at it.   

We need to rent a storage unit for unnecessary clutter. We have a small house and it's not easy for my wife to get around with all this crap, but she refuses to throw anything away. She gets emotionally attached to her stuff. I'm just the opposite. I only keep the essentials.

There have been a lot of big black crows swarming our yard this afternoon for some reason. They keep flying around my office window and drinking out of the bird bath out front. They're cool to watch. Hopefully, they're getting some of the mice. I saw some mouse poop the other day and set a trap, but no bites yet. There are also two orange cats that roam the neighborhood and catch mice. It's like an animal neighborhood watch. They're providing a valuable service.


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> As he grew older,he became really smart,knew what 'treat','walk' all meant,got excited every time we said the words. He was a goof ball, but a sweet,loving dog. Marcia said' he had you wrapped around his paws'. I said' yes, I was a happy camper every time I could go on walks with him'



He and you both added so much, to each other's lives.  What a special friend.  Of course you will miss him.  
I am glad you went for the ride, and shared memories with your friend, Marcia, and with us here.


----------



## Kaila

Irwin said:


> I just placed an ad to try to sell our old car. I guess I'd better try to find the title before people come to look at it.



That's a very good idea!  
Most sensible people will not buy a car from you, if you can't show it's yours. 
If you can't find it, btw, you can request a replacement for it, but it could take a while to actually get one.  Don't ask how I know about this.



Irwin said:


> There are also two orange cats that roam the neighborhood and catch mice. It's like an animal neighborhood watch. They're providing a valuable service.



Very nice.  Are they strictly volunteers in a non-profit?  Or do you have to compensate them? 

We hope, when you visit her,  that you will find that your wife is maintaining her spirits and doing alright, at the hospital, Irwin.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not much.  Extra lazy day here and I'm growling a little too.  Oh well.  Can't even make my mind up what to eat but I suppose I will before too long.  One of those days.


----------



## Trila

I spent the day with my Mom. She will be 90 years old next April.  She lives by herself, still drives, and is very independent.

In the morning I paid her bills and did her paperwork.  Then I took her to see her insurance broker, followed by a quick stop to see Holly (my BFF).  Next we went to get her a flu shot. Lunch, groceries, and back home.  She keeps me running...I'm tired!  LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, I walked, beep, blood sugar 65-low, ate a couple pieces of my candy, beep, blood sugar 241 high, and I walked again  rinse repeat throughout the day.  Till I had enough candy and gave the rest to my husband.

Joey was taken to the doctor, at my request, and I was told his congestion was the normal course of Covid.  Older son had his Covid test after spending 4plus hours with Joey in the ER.  It was negative.  His SO will allow him back into her house .  Daughter texted and said she was able to stand for a couple of minutes, her pain has lessened, and she is working from home from her bed.  Husbands work approved 6 months off the phone for his voice to hopefully heal.  (So he still has a job.)

I received LOTS of birthday greetings and cards from SF members.  Thanks so much to everyone for their support through this difficult time.

All in all, despite everything, best birthday I’ve ever had.


----------



## timoc

Restricted by arthritis, I managed to trim and file my toe nails, now all my shoes have more space in them and I can wiggle my toes.


----------



## Aneeda72

timoc said:


> Restricted by arthritis, I managed to trim and file my toe nails, now all my shoes have more space in them and I can wiggle my toes.


Well, you could have just cut the end of your shoes off.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Not much.  Extra lazy day here and I'm growling a little too.  Oh well.  Can't even make my mind up what to eat but I suppose I will before too long.  One of those days.


Chewing gum, Ruth. When you can't make up your mind what to eat, chewing gum gets your jaws into gear.


----------



## Shero

This arvo I have been invited to a neighbors house to learn how to make pumpkin scones and Yorkshire pudding. Looking forward to that!!


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> Not much.  Extra lazy day here and I'm growling a little too.  Oh well.  Can't even make my mind up what to eat but I suppose I will before too long.  One of those days.


I never have a problem deciding what to eat!


----------



## PamfromTx

Woke up to find beautiful birthday cards from my hubby.  I'm still debating on a new phone.  Had lots of texts, messages in FB and we Facetimed with my g-nieces, et al.  Was wonderful to see those little girls.

Talked to one sister over the phone.

Hubby went to pick up food from our favorite Chinese restaurant.  And he bought chocolate cake from a coffee place.   They make the best pastries.  

Peaceful day.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> Woke up to find beautiful birthday cards from my hubby.  I'm still debating on a new phone.  Had lots of texts, messages in FB and we Facetimed with my g-nieces, et al.  Was wonderful to see those little girls.
> 
> Talked to one sister over the phone.
> 
> Hubby went to pick up food from our favorite Chinese restaurant.  And he bought chocolate cake from a coffee place.   They make the best pastries.
> 
> Peaceful day.


You are very fortunate and obviously have great taste in men, while I have not.  I got my usual from my husband for my birthday, nothing.


----------



## Liberty

We're going to the bank to  wire transfer a boatload of money to a title company for the new fire dept land that's being purchased.  Things are growing so fast out here that hub/fire board  is buying 2 more parcels of land for a total of 3 new fire /ems buildings to be constructed.  He's an engineer and fire commissioner. Its his way of giving back to the community.

Then, we'll see if we can get the Moderna booster shot and maybe eat out.  Cool front coming in today with rain and windy conditions.  Glad we closed the pool yesterday.

Have a good day, folks.


----------



## MarciKS

i have a telemed appt. here shortly with my pcp.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again. Today is laundry day. If I can dynamite my como se llama off my patio chair, there are chionodoxa bulbs and larkspur and baptisia seeds to plant. And the reseeded lawn to water. There are probably a few thousand weeds to pull as long as I'm gonna be out there crawling around in the dirt.

In order to get all that done, I need to get dressed and do my morning household tidying up.


----------



## Shero

Shero said:


> This arvo I have been invited to a neighbors house to learn how to make pumpkin scones and Yorkshire pudding. Looking forward to that!!


Well, I had a great afternoon, I learnt the fine art of pumpkin scone making and how to make the perfect Yorkshire pudding. I am so full, I could not face dinner, but oh so happy


----------



## Aneeda72

Shero said:


> Well, I had a great afternoon, I learnt the fine art of pumpkin scone making and how to make the perfect Yorkshire pudding. I am so full, I could not face dinner, but oh so happy


I have mastered the fine art of eating-where did you say you lived?


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> I have mastered the fine art of eating-where did you say you lived?


I shall put similar recipes in my cooking thread, get busy


----------



## Aneeda72

Stella keeps me busy, busy, busy.  (My husband does nothing in the apartment, nothing unless nagged to death.)  And there are somethings I just can not do, so as usual the care of Stella is left up to me which is fine.  The days past usually past quickly and I am kept very busy.

As I was cleaning her litter box last night, excited cause she is finally pooping in it, hmm, seems it takes very little to excite me.  .  I realized the best thing about having a pet, any pet, is they keep you involved in life.

Ordering her winter jackets, toys, and other things that she needs and does not need, worrying over her eating and not eating, monitoring her peeing and pooping, training her to be a decent dog who won’t embarrass me in public, combing her hair, taking her for walks, playing with her.

*OMG, I am not a dog owner, I am a new mom.  Now how come I didn’t get a baby shower?  *


----------



## Aneeda72

Shero said:


> I shall put similar recipes in my cooking thread, get busy


 everyone knows by now that while I eat, I do not cook


----------



## Aneeda72

Alligatorob said:


> Returning home early from vacation, my wife fell and broke both wrists, one not too bad, one not so good.
> 
> Went to Preservation Hall last night, no pictures allowed during performance.
> View attachment 189294
> Did get some fishing in.
> View attachment 189295


How is your wife doing?


----------



## Alligatorob

Aneeda72 said:


> How is your wife doing?


Headed to the hospital for surgery this morning.  Otherwise she is healing. 

They have to reset the left wrist with screws and a plate.  Also will put a pin in her right ring finger...

Turns out her right wrist was not broken, just badly sprained.

I think she will fully recover, it just takes time.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## squirrel

later for dinner, i'm going to make a pork chop and potato..i know this is _very_ exciting lol


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> where did you say you lived


_Start swimming, Aneeda!  

(In order to arrive at @Shero  's house, before supper!  )_


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Stella keeps me busy, busy, busy.  (My husband does nothing in the apartment, nothing unless nagged to death.)  And there are somethings I just can not do, so as usual the care of Stella is left up to me which is fine.  The days past usually past quickly and I am kept very busy.
> 
> As I was cleaning her litter box last night, excited cause she is finally pooping in it, hmm, seems it takes very little to excite me.  .  I realized the best thing about having a pet, any pet, is they keep you involved in life.
> 
> Ordering her winter jackets, toys, and other things that she needs and does not need, worrying over her eating and not eating, monitoring her peeing and pooping, training her to be a decent dog who won’t embarrass me in public, combing her hair, taking her for walks, playing with her.
> 
> *OMG, I am not a dog owner, I am a new mom.  Now how come I didn’t get a baby shower?  *



 Every time something bad happened in my life, what kept me focused was having to care for my critters. No matter what, I could not crawl into bed and cover my head and cry......they needed me. 

I think Stella is a very fortunate dog to have you.


----------



## katlupe

My aide is here now and I am giving her some jobs to do. Then at two Sonny is coming here and we are going to Bingo downstairs in the Community room. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Laundry done and waiting to be folded, bulbs and seeds planted, lawn watered. Oh, and a whale of a lot of leaves were raked. I'm bushed. It took four hours of hard work to get the garden taken care of.

Now I'm gonna fold and put away the laundry and maybe take a short nap. Or maybe skip the nap and play solitaire on the laptop.


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> Restricted by arthritis, I managed to trim and file my toe nails, now all my shoes have more space in them and I can wiggle my toes.


Sometimes what seems like a small task can actually be a huge accomplishment!  It's the little things that make us feel good!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Laundry done and waiting to be folded, bulbs and seeds planted, lawn watered. Oh, and a whale of a lot of leaves were raked. I'm bushed. It took four hours of hard work to get the garden taken care of.
> 
> Now I'm gonna fold and put away the laundry and maybe take a short nap. Or maybe skip the nap and play solitaire on the laptop.


Poor, poor me.  I was going to do some yard work too, but the dribble started and now everything is wet.  I did go into town for cappuccino and a 4 mile walk in the park this morning.  The rain started just as we got home.  I guess I'll be forced to stay in and read; play on my tablet; watch tv; etc.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> Poor, poor me.  I was going to do some yard work too, but the dribble started and now everything is wet.  I did go into town for cappuccino and a 4 mile walk in the park this morning.  The rain started just as we got home.  I guess I'll be forced to stay in and read; play on my tablet; watch tv; etc.


If you run out of fun stuff to do, there's always housework


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you run out of fun stuff to do, there's always housework


Huh?  What's that?


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Huh?  What's that?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Housework is like when you spill something on the kitchen floor and throw a rag on top so you can do a foot mop. Or when you drag out the vacuum and only vacuum the paths where you walk in the house. Then there's that thing called dusting. I don't have much experience with that.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


>


LOL....I've been sent to sit in the corner!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Housework is like when you spill something on the kitchen floor and throw a rag on top so you can do a foot mop. Or when you drag out the vacuum and only vacuum the paths where you walk in the house. Then there's that thing called dusting. I don't have much experience with that.


Sounds like you know more about this stuff than I do....maybe you should come here and demonstrate.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> LOL....I've been sent to sit in the corner!


that's terrible, who sent you ?....


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> that's terrible, who sent you ?....


....oh, just some witch!


----------



## Irwin

I placed an ad for my old car and now I'm dealing with people via email at this point who are in the market for a car with 200k miles on it. Not exactly my idea of a good time. Hopefully, somebody will buy it soon.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> You are very fortunate and obviously have great taste in men, while I have not.  I got my usual from my husband for my birthday, nothing.


10-27-2021

My husband has always been a good person; _too_ kind and generous towards everyone.  His co-workers miss him and call him all the time.  He always worked extra to help others take some time off.  I could go on and on.  

Well, we decided we would take the plunge today and get me a new cell phone.  We were at Best Buy for what seemed to be HOURS.  I was getting tired and had had nothing to eat.  But, hubby wanted to get me my birthday present.  

We succeeded in purchasing a new phone, a Samsung.  It took like an hour or so to transfer all of the data from old phone to new phone.  I couldn't remember passwords, etc.  I was just not in the mood to be surrounded by people; I still don't feel safe ~ even with my mask on.  _I've become a recluse, folks!_   I am not kidding you.  Hubby wanted to take me out to eat too and I said ~ NO.  lol

New phone looks complicated and is asking for passwords for everything.  I'll rest up today and do the password thingy tomorrow.  

Earlier today, I had a text from one particular nephew; he was 'scolding' us for still living here.  I finally told him that what we did was our choice; not his.  I was very upset with him for being so insincere with me.  It's our life, for crying out loud.  We would have to rent if and when we moved; we did check into that last time we were there and it is very costly.  The pandemic has not helped matters in looking at towns closer to home either.  And finally, I see too many specialists (which my hometown does not have).  It would be a little over 100 miles to the closest Oncologist, et al.

Then,................................. I heard from my precious Eddy (the one with the football injuries); he made me cry and smile. Tears of happiness though.  He said he loved me a couple of times.  

@Aneeda72 , having these nephews, nieces, g-nephews and g-nieces is all I need to make me happy.  Remember, I had no children of my own.  And I love my family dearly, including my stinking husband.  

We picked up some BBQ sandwiches; they were delish or I was half starved.  

@Aneeda72 , I will pray for you.  I can only hope and pray that things get better for you and your marriage.  I don't think any marriage is perfect (JUST MY OPINION); we have to work at it.  

HUGS to you, @Aneeda72


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> 10-27-2021
> 
> My husband has always been a good person; _too_ kind and generous towards everyone.  His co-workers miss him and call him all the time.  He always worked extra to help others take some time off.  I could go on and on.
> 
> Well, we decided we would take the plunge today and get me a new cell phone.  We were at Best Buy for what seemed to be HOURS.  I was getting tired and had had nothing to eat.  But, hubby wanted to get me my birthday present.
> 
> We succeeded in purchasing a new phone, a Samsung.  It took like an hour or so to transfer all of the data from old phone to new phone.  I couldn't remember passwords, etc.  I was just not in the mood to be surrounded by people; I still don't feel safe ~ even with my mask on.  _I've become a recluse, folks!_   I am not kidding you.  Hubby wanted to take me out to eat too and I said ~ NO.  lol
> 
> New phone looks complicated and is asking for passwords for everything.  I'll rest up today and do the password thingy tomorrow.
> 
> Earlier today, I had a text from one particular nephew; he was 'scolding' us for still living here.  I finally told him that what we did was our choice; not his.  I was very upset with him for being so insincere with me.  It's our life, for crying out loud.  We would have to rent if and when we moved; we did check into that last time we were there and it is very costly.  The pandemic has not helped matters in looking at towns closer to home either.  And finally, I see too many specialists (which my hometown does not have).  It would be a little over 100 miles to the closest Oncologist, et al.
> 
> Then,................................. I heard from my precious Eddy (the one with the football injuries); he made me cry and smile. Tears of happiness though.  He said he loved me a couple of times.
> 
> @Aneeda72 , having these nephews, nieces, g-nephews and g-nieces is all I need to make me happy.  Remember, I had no children of my own.  And I love my family dearly, including my stinking husband.
> 
> We picked up some BBQ sandwiches; they were delish or I was half starved.
> 
> @Aneeda72 , I will pray for you.  I can only hope and pray that things get better for you and your marriage.  I don't think any marriage is perfect (JUST MY OPINION); we have to work at it.
> 
> HUGS to you, @Aneeda72


@PamfromTx   you can find all your passwords on your computer if you use Chrome--go to Settings and do a search for passwords in the search box.  It will bring up your passwords to all the sites you use.  That's what I did when I got my new phone last week.  But I did access them with my computer and then put them into my sites on my phone.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> @PamfromTx   you can find all your passwords on your computer if you use Chrome--go to Settings and do a search for passwords in the search box.  It will bring up your passwords to all the sites you use.  That's what I did when I got my new phone last week.  But I did access them with my computer and then put them into my sites on my phone.


Thank you very much, @Ruthanne .  I'll work on this tomorrow; going to bed.  Quite sleepy already.  Hugs!


----------



## Alligatorob

Alligatorob said:


> Headed to the hospital for surgery this morning.


Wife made it through surgery just fine.  Everything took longer than it was supposed to, so a long day, but all worked out in the end. 

Now for the recovery.  She has, and will for a while have very limited use of her hands.  I am learning to take care of her, and keep up the household.  Bit of a learning experience, folding clothes, washing dishes, etc. is turning out to be more work than I had imagined...


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Wife made it through surgery just fine.  Everything took longer than it was supposed to, so a long day, but all worked out in the end.
> 
> Now for the recovery.  She has, and will for a while have very limited use of her hands.  I am learning to take care of her, and keep up the household.  Bit of a learning experience, folding clothes, washing dishes, etc. is turning out to be more work than I had imagined...


Happy your wife's surgery went well.
The saying goes......Women's work is never done.
Now you get to know what that may mean.
I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## katlupe

My plan for today is to finish going through the papers on my table. Write a blog post, start putting together a photo album and get an envelope of photos together to send to someone who is going want them and be glad I sent them. Should be a quiet day for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's quite sunny but very breezy.. 

I have a meeting later, and then from there I have to go directly to have my second pfizer Jab.. nearest place to have it done is  2 towns away...

Up until August this Year when Vaccinations were at their height, we could pick and choose a walk in clinic  and have it done, .. but now they have to be booked in advance and there's comparatively few places available..

I'm hoping to go and do  some shopping afterwards and get that done , and hopefully if the sun stays out I might manage to get some last of the Autumn photos taken for this year .  The forecast is for rain for the next 4or 5 days .. which means I can put the car away and just stay home.


----------



## Shero

Kaila said:


> _Start swimming, Aneeda!
> 
> (In order to arrive at @Shero  's house, before supper!  )_


......…and after all that swimming, you have to do two weeks quarantine, but I can send you some scones by drone delivery


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant
Good morning Maggiecat...how's my best girl today?


----------



## ronaldj

taking grandson and granddaughter out to lunch......its grandparents day at school, so they skip and spend the day with us. much better time than hot dogs and a small program.


----------



## Aneeda72

Shero said:


> ......…and after all that swimming, you have to do two weeks quarantine, but I can send you some scones by drone delivery


No, no I will not have to quarantine.  I have had my three vaccinations.  Besides, I can not swim.  I can not fly.  I will have to take a cruise ship, a slow cruise ship, and that will be considered my quarantine time.  I will arrive fatter than when I left, but still have room in my tummy for your treats.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday i went through 2 large containers of Country Women and Birds and Blooms magazines, from many years.
All going to someone free.
Think i need to pace myself.......have 6 months of winter left to fill in.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today it's quite sunny but very breezy..
> 
> I have a meeting later, and then from there I have to go directly to have my second pfizer Jab.. nearest place to have it done is  2 towns away...
> 
> Up until August this Year when Vaccinations were at their height, we could pick and choose a walk in clinic  and have it done, .. but now they have to be booked in advance and there's comparatively few places available..
> 
> I'm hoping to go and do  some shopping afterwards and get that done , and hopefully if the sun stays out I might manage to get some last of the Autumn photos taken for this year .  The forecast is for rain for the next 4or 5 days .. which means I can put the car away and just stay home.


If you're going shopping...I'm out of bacon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> If you're going shopping...I'm out of bacon.


You can still afford bacon?   .  Pretty sure a year ago you could have bought the whole piglet for the same price.


----------



## Aneeda72

The usual stuff and maybe some shopping for groceries.  We are extremely low on meat and vegetables so might buy some as it will be all gone in a couple of days.  I like to use up all the frozen stuff before I buy new to make sure something doesn’t end up months old.

Then again, it’s really cold so might wait a couple days, till it is all gone.


----------



## Liberty

Watering plants, indoor ones.  We're taking the pop top Jeep out to enjoy an al fresco 
dinner.  In between time just going to rest, hopefully.  its a lazy day for me.  Met a stranger 
yesterday that really affected me.  Life is so startling sometimes, isn't it.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> You can still afford bacon?   .  Pretty sure a year ago you could have bought the whole piglet for the s





Aneeda72 said:


> You can still afford bacon?   .  Pretty sure a year ago you could have bought the whole piglet for the same price.


If I could afford it, I wouldn't be out...I was hoping that you were treating!  LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> If I could afford it, I wouldn't be out!  I was hoping that you were treating!  LOL


Sadly, I have not bought bacon in six months.  Although I could, I guess, “afford” to buy it, I refuse to do it.  After all, I could buy a bacon cheeseburger combo for the same price which I refuse to do as well.  It’s the McDonald 3 dollar bundle for me -no bacon on it.

I put a bundle in the mail for you-when you get it, it should still be as fresh as when I first bought it


----------



## charry

Beautiful sunny day to start so decided to push hubby around the bird sanctuary...10 mins fiddling with wheelchair /hubby etc as always......pushed a few yards, then felt spots  of rain , so quickly back.......waste of time that was.....

I then parked at the beach, I had a walk while hubby sat in car , and it was lovely , ,but didn’t enjoy it as I felt guilty leaving hubby in  car again !!!! ,


----------



## Aneeda72

charry said:


> Beautiful sunny day to start so decided to push hubby around the bird sanctuary...10 mins fiddling with wheelchair /hubby etc as always......pushed a few yards, then felt spots  of rain , so quickly back.......waste of time that was.....
> 
> I then parked at the beach, I had a walk while hubby sat in car , and it was lovely , ,but didn’t enjoy it as I felt guilty leaving hubby in  car again !!!! ,


Does he not like walks in the rain?  Or does he get too cold?


----------



## Jules

Packing up from our night away.  It’s pouring (part of the weather bomb) so won’t head out for our walk.  It was lovely yesterday. Will stop at several stores to pick up things we can’t get at home.  Nearly bought a recliner yesterday.


----------



## StarSong

Starting yesterday I'm working on food prep dry-runs for next weekend's baby shower.  The menu is proving to be a greater challenge than expected.   Our mom-to-be has developed gestational diabetes serious enough to require meds.  Other attendees include vegans, vegetarians, a gluten-free vegan, two keto eaters, a close family member is allergic to cumin, cilantro and some other spices, plus some who eat standard fare.   
Planning to make a couple of versions of some foods and, will provide ingredient information for everything.  Hoping for the best...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> @GeorgiaXplant
> Good morning Maggiecat...how's my best girl today?


Awww. He hasn't forgotten! Maggiecat is just as fine as frog's hair Ever seen frog's hair? No? That's because it's so fine

Oops. Forgot. What am I doing? Resting! I worked this morning. In spite of the rain, the cars and trucks were lined up at the drive-thru and all the way into the turn lane in the street. People _will_ have their biscuits...with egg, with cheese, with ham, with pork tenderloin, with steak, with bacon, with sausage, and with any combination of those. Sometimes they even ask for plain buttered biscuits. And sometimes they want biscuits and sausage gravy.

So far the price of biscuits hasn't gone up, but it's bound to happen and probably soon.


----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


> Today I am proof reading drafts for two chapters of my book.  Have a great day everyone and if you're off to bed have a restful sleep.


Shero, that sounds interesting...what are you writing, may I ask? I am also a writer.


----------



## palides2021

Today, I will be working on a chapter of my dissertation. It means I have to read, write, review, and sit at my desk for hours. Will try and walk my daily walk, though. 

Learned that three of my poems have been accepted in an international poetry journal. Celebrating with a piece of chocolate with my coffee. 

It's a beautiful day outside, sunny and breezy. Expecting rain tomorrow.

Also, adding all those of you who are ill in my prayers.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Awww. He hasn't forgotten! Maggiecat is just as fine as frog's hair Ever seen frog's hair? No? That's because it's so fine
> 
> Oops. Forgot. What am I doing? Resting! I worked this morning. In spite of the rain, the cars and trucks were lined up at the drive-thru and all the way into the turn lane in the street. People _will_ have their biscuits...with egg, with cheese, with ham, with pork tenderloin, with steak, with bacon, with sausage, and with any combination of those. Sometimes they even ask for plain buttered biscuits. And sometimes they want biscuits and sausage gravy.
> 
> So far the price of biscuits hasn't gone up, but it's bound to happen and probably soon.


Even though I have my own warm comfy house, I have started to train my people to open the door to their house for me in bad weather...


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> Sadly, I have not bought bacon in six months.  Although I could, I guess, “afford” to buy it, I refuse to do it.


When the brand of bacon I like went to $6/lb. I was aghast. When it went to $7, I tried a cheaper brand. It barely passed muster. When my brand went to $8 lb, I tried turkey bacon from Aldi (under duress). It barely passed muster. When it got higher, I think (but have to double check) that that I got my anti-bacon daughter to buy my brand just once. After all, I'm paying for it. I asked her to buy biscuits for country gravy. She bought croissants. I sent her back, she bought flaky biscuits. So now I need her buy the right kind - regular Southern Grands.

At this rate, I'm going to lose weight from aggravation and from being deprived of my biscuits and bacon-based country gravy exactly the way I like them. This is a once a year treat. I could lose a few pounds, but I planned on that happening after I eat, not before. That is, if I don't drive my daughter around the bend with this little ingredient gathering project.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> If you're going shopping...I'm out of bacon.


 Let's all add what we need to the list, and post it.  
I am sure a hundred extra items or so, wouldn't add _too much, _to that already busy day, of Holly's. 
(I hope that all goes very well, for you @hollydolly ! )


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> Yesterday i went through 2 large containers of Country Women and Birds and Blooms magazines, from many years.
> All going to someone free.
> Think i need to pace myself.......have 6 months of winter left to fill in.


I hope you don't have a ton of cooking magazines to go through. My method is to stuff the recipes I like into a couple of fat files, and then never look at them again. That, in turn, gives me something to do the following winter. I still have my Mother Earth magazine articles about becoming self-sustaining in every way. That, of course, will never happen. I keep them just for daydreaming.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Let's all add what we need to the list, and post it.
> I am sure a hundred extra items or so, wouldn't add _too much, _to that already busy day, of Holly's.
> (I hope that all goes very well, for you @hollydolly ! )


Well, if Holly is buying, I couldn't always add a few more items.


----------



## WheatenLover

palides2021 said:


> Today, I will be working on a chapter of my dissertation. It means I have to read, write, review, and sit at my desk for hours. Will try and walk my daily walk, though.
> 
> Learned that three of my poems have been accepted in an international poetry journal. Celebrating with a piece of chocolate with my coffee.


What is the general subject of your dissertation? My stepdaughter finished hers this past summer. She is supposed to send it to me, so I can bravely read it. I never have understood exactly what the subject is, much less anything about that subject. It has something to do with composition, rhetoric, gender studies, and some more stuff. I figure google will be my friend, because this is very important to her, and I want to comprehend what she is talking about. 

I am really impressed that three of your poems got accepted by the international poetry journal. 

I cannot write poetry to save my life, and I have always wanted to. Same with singing and drawing. It's a pisser, but I'm glad we have people like you to rely on.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Starting yesterday I'm working on food prep dry-runs for next weekend's baby shower.  The menu is proving to be a greater challenge than expected.   Our mom-to-be has developed gestational diabetes serious enough to require meds.  Other attendees include vegans, vegetarians, a gluten-free vegan, two keto eaters, a close family member is allergic to cumin, cilantro and some other spices, plus some who eat standard fare.
> Planning to make a couple of versions of some foods and, will provide ingredient information for everything.  Hoping for the best...


I have known people who would never go to all that trouble. I'm glad you do, and it is very thoughtful and loving of you.

As for myself, every party I ever gave, I asked all the guests about their food allergies and aversions before I made up the menu. For decades, people thought this was weird, but I don't get those comments any more. Of course, people who had to avoid certain foods or ingredients never complained, they were simply surprised to be asked.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Well, if Holly is buying, I couldn't always add a few more items.


I wasn't grocery shoppng....


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Now I'm gonna fold and put away the laundry and maybe take a short nap. Or maybe skip the nap and play solitaire on the laptop.


I once decided to go to bed after I lost the next Solitaire game. I started at 8 pm. I finally threw in the towel at 7 a.m. because I was exhausted and I could not lose! That was a once in a lifetime experience, I'm sure. 

Now I play Mahjong, and I doubt I will even break 72,000 points. There are people who get over 100,000 points in a game, and I can't figure out how they do it. Some day, when I get sick of Mahjong, and I stop competing with myself and the 100,000 pts peeps, I will return to solitaire.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you run out of fun stuff to do, there's always housework


Hey, that's a mood killer. Do you like housework?  I can fill your gratitude cup to the brim if you come here and do mine.


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Huh?  What's that?


Housework is work done in the house. To maintain the body, eat. To maintain the mind, read. To entertain the mind, watch TV. To further maintain the body, sleep. To maintain your creativity, write, draw, sing, play an instrument, or do any hobby.


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> monitoring her peeing and pooping,



Just don't send microscope slides of the above to your relatives and/or friends. Go to the vet, instead, if problems arise.

A relative did that, accompanied by texts asking me to peruse them carefully for various parasites. I thought that was the ultimate something -- not good. At the time she had 10 cats who all seemed to have problems. 

I think you are a great dog mom. Re puppy showers, what a great idea! Well, if you could register for it, so you'd get what you want.


----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> What I did today.
> 
> I have been at an Imaging Center in McAllen, Texas since around 9 a.m.; just got home.
> 
> The neatest thing (well, to me) is that there is a Radiologist there to discuss the findings of any diagnostic tests that are done.  I had a mammogram, breast ultrasound and a chest x-ray today.  I couldn't even stand for the chest x-ray because I was so tired due to lack of adequate sleep and I was so cold there.   And of course, I was alone.
> 
> The good news?    *NO CANCER*... this time.  I burst into tears; happy tears.  I wanted to hug someone but they wouldn't allow it with the pandemic.  The Radiologist said I could hug her in a year perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 186604


(((hugs))) from me, Pam. Yay!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's almost 8pm... the sun stayed out until I came out of the surgery having had my Jab, and intending to take some new  Autumn pics..but alas it had already clouded over in the village ...so I drove over to the next large town where the  big Discount  hardware stores are  on 2 separate retail parks looking for something specific, which according to their websites they had in stock.. but no they did not.... 

Anyway bought  a few bits.. another box of disposable gloves and  some other stuff, didn't spend much.Noticed the petrol is up to £1.49 per litre at  the BP forecourt.....good thing I didn't need any fuel..that's an absolutely scandalous price...

Got caught in the roadworks from hell on the way home, took an hour and a half (instead of 20 minutes) .. to get back in the dark , with traffic blocked in every direction 

I've been suffering from tennis elbow in my left arm for a few weeks which  is so painful it wakes me up at night.. so I had the jab in the same arm ( no use spoiling 2 arms) ... now almost 5 hours after having it my shoulder is starting to ache...

Gonna go make a nice cuppa hot tea...


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm just about fully recovered from having 3 toddlers in the house for 4 days.

Now I need to get the place ready for Paxton's regular weekend with me (w/o the twin sibs). Like get his bike, Legos and blocks, and his paints and easel outa the closet, set up his Hot Wheels track, change his bed, etc..


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I'm just about fully recovered from having 3 toddlers in the house for 4 days.
> 
> Now I need to get the place ready for Paxton's regular weekend with me (w/o the twin sibs). Like get his bike, Legos and blocks, and his paints and easel outa the closet, set up his Hot Wheels track, change his bed, etc..


Keeps you young in mind as well as body .....


----------



## WheatenLover

Irwin said:


> We need to rent a storage unit for unnecessary clutter. We have a small house and it's not easy for my wife to get around with all this crap, but she refuses to throw anything away. She gets emotionally attached to her stuff. I'm just the opposite. I only keep the essentials.
> 
> saw some mouse poop the other day and set a trap, but no bites yet.


My dog, Aidan, spotted a mouse in the house last night. He was unable to catch it because it ran under something and the dog couldn't fit. That is both good and bad. Bad because that particular mouse problem is not solved. Good, because when he does catch one, He kills it instantly and then chases me with it in his mouth. He thinks it's fun to chase a screaming mom.

Mice coming into houses is normal here when the weather turns colder. Unfortunately, there is no way to figure out how they are getting in. I already know that there are multiple places but haven't located any. When I looked at the house months before renting it, all the floors were covered in droppings. By the time we moved in, no mice until last night.

This time my plan A is to completely sterilize the house, and starve out the mice. They will have to go. I've already put food they can get into into cabinets with heavily magnetized doors. They can chew through any plastic or paper/cardboard. So my pantry is now full of canned goods and various kitchen stuff we don't use often.

Plan B is setting traps, but I hate to kill them. I am always afraid one or more of them won't die, but be injured and in pain. Don't use humane traps because I am not going to drive 5 miles to set mice free. 

Plan C is not figured out yet. Maybe it will swap with plan B. 

Meanwhile, one of the reasons I got a Wheaten Terrier is that they are good mousers. I just didn't figure on my screaming and running away become a fun game for my dog. I've had terriers, and for some reason I was no longer used to them and was surprised by his hijinks. He will chase anything that moves, and screaming ups the fun factor.


----------



## WheatenLover

Murrmurr said:


> I'm just about fully recovered from having 3 toddlers in the house for 4 days.
> 
> Now I need to get the place ready for Paxton's regular weekend with me (w/o the twin sibs). Like get his bike, Legos and blocks, and his paints and easel outa the closet, set up his Hot Wheels track, change his bed, etc..


One thing toddlers love in the summer - painting with generic Cool Whip they dye themselves with liquid food covering. Put it on a plastic table (on which they "paint"), and hose it and them down when art time is over.

They also like being given a big metal serving spoon (Goodwill) and digging holes to China. Better if it rains. And if no rain, use the hose. Then rinse them off before they come inside.

There are no mothers or grandmothers who like these ideas, based on my experience, but I like kids to have a lot of fun. Sounds like you do, too. I had 4 toddlers at once (triplets + one).


----------



## timoc

*As a favour to a friend.......*

..........I agreed to allow two people (a man and a woman) to come and visit me to give advice on saving energy.
They seemed nice enough, but quite quickly I twigged that they just wanted to sell and install all the latest energy saving devices, and a completely new heating system.
They told me that after installation, I would notice my bills coming down almost instantly, and after about 12 years the system would have paid for itself.
I lied by telling them, "I can't afford such large amounts of money, and besides, my existing systems are working perfectly"
They told me, "You can't afford not to update, it's your duty to do your bit for the future."
I then told them, "Even if I had the money, at 83 I'm hardly likely to see a return on the investment."
They persisted, and that is when I asked them politely to leave, well, not exactly polite, I opened the front door and told them to *p**s off*. They wear shocked, perhaps they don't understand 'French'.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> Every time something bad happened in my life, what kept me focused was having to care for my critters. No matter what, I could not crawl into bed and cover my head and cry......they needed me.


That's why when my 8 year old Rough Collie died, and I could not function without a dog, we got Aidan a month later. He needed me all the time, being a puppy with many great ideas that he thought of, with me being astonished because I couldn't predict what he would do. This helped me. 

It took me 2 years to get fully over losing my collie. It took me 5-6 months to get used to Aidan not being anything like a collie. My collie was no trouble and was extremely helpful to me in our daily lives. Aidan is now a nearly 11 year old toddler, still. Aidan makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I've been suffering from tennis elbow in my left arm for a few weeks which  is so painful it wakes me up at night.. so I had the jab in the same arm ( no use spoiling 2 arms) ... now almost 5 hours after having it my shoulder is starting to ache...


I got tennis elbow from participating in a snowball fight. I was determined to hit my husband and was kind of far away, so I threw the snowball extra hard. It was extremely painful. I can't remember what I did for it, after being in so much pain for a couple of weeks. Maybe I went to the doctor and saw a physical therapist... that's what usually happens when I injure myself.

I hope your tennis elbow gets much better very soon.


----------



## Murrmurr

WheatenLover said:


> One thing toddlers love in the summer - painting with generic Cool Whip they die themselves with liquid food covering. Put it on a plastic table (on which they "paint"), and hose it and them down when art time is over.
> 
> They also like being given a big metal serving spoon (Goodwill) and digging holes to China. Better if it rains. And if no rain, use the hose. Then rinse them off before they come inside.
> 
> There are no mothers or grandmothers who like these ideas, based on my experience, but I like kids to have a lot of fun. Sounds like you do, too. I had 4 toddlers at once (triplets + one).


I was single dad to 3. The youngest was 9 months old when their mom left us.


----------



## WheatenLover

Murrmurr said:


> I was single dad to 3. The youngest was 9 months old when their mom left us.


I think that is amazing. I've only met one single dad, and he had one child and did a fantastic job raising her. It also explains how you are so full of great ideas for kids.


----------



## palides2021

WheatenLover said:


> What is the general subject of your dissertation? My stepdaughter finished hers this past summer. She is supposed to send it to me, so I can bravely read it. I never have understood exactly what the subject is, much less anything about that subject. It has something to do with composition, rhetoric, gender studies, and some more stuff. I figure google will be my friend, because this is very important to her, and I want to comprehend what she is talking about.
> 
> I am really impressed that three of your poems got accepted by the international poetry journal.
> 
> I cannot write poetry to save my life, and I have always wanted to. Same with singing and drawing. It's a pisser, but I'm glad we have people like you to rely on.


Thank you for your interest! That's wonderful that your stepdaughter is writing hers. It's not easy reading someone's dissertation, I know. My advisor sent me a couple to look at so I can get an idea how it's like, and my eyes were glazed by the time I finished. Good luck with that!

My dissertation has a very narrow focus and is a qualitative study. I will not discuss here, because it's copyrighted, but it has to do with me reading lots books and writing critically about them. haha 

I've been writing poems since a teenager, but got busy with life. Every so often, I'll send one off to be published. A friend of mine published hers in this journal, so I also sent mine in. Was happy they accepted. You can start writing poetry by taking a paragraph of your writing and formatting it so that it looks like a poem. A lot of poets do that. Really. You'd be surprised what's out there. 

See example below (it's not really a poem, but an example of one, if you're interested):

POEM

I've been writing poems since a teenager, 
But got busy with life. Every so often, 
I'll send one off to be published. 
A friend of mine published hers in this journal, 
So I also sent mine in. Was happy they accepted. 

You can start writing poetry by taking a paragraph 
Of your writing and formatting it 
So that it looks like a poem. 
A lot of poets do that. 
Really. 
You'd be surprised what's out there.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Just don't send microscope slides of the above to your relatives and/or friends. Go to the vet, instead, if problems arise.
> 
> A relative did that, accompanied by texts asking me to peruse them carefully for various parasites. I thought that was the ultimate something -- not good. At the time she had 10 cats who all seemed to have problems.
> 
> I think you are a great dog mom. Re puppy showers, what a great idea! Well, if you could register for it, so you'd get what you want.


I’d love to send my brother  sample of her poop, .  Now that’s a great ideal.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> My dog, Aidan, spotted a mouse in the house last night. He was unable to catch it because it ran under something and the dog couldn't fit. That is both good and bad. Bad because that particular mouse problem is not solved. Good, because when he does catch one, He kills it instantly and then chases me with it in his mouth. He thinks it's fun to chase a screaming mom.
> 
> Mice coming into houses is normal here when the weather turns colder. Unfortunately, there is no way to figure out how they are getting in. I already know that there are multiple places but haven't located any. When I looked at the house months before renting it, all the floors were covered in droppings. By the time we moved in, no mice until last night.
> 
> This time my plan A is to completely sterilize the house, and starve out the mice. They will have to go. I've already put food they can get into into cabinets with heavily magnetized doors. They can chew through any plastic or paper/cardboard. So my pantry is now full of canned goods and various kitchen stuff we don't use often.
> 
> Plan B is setting traps, but I hate to kill them. I am always afraid one or more of them won't die, but be injured and in pain. Don't use humane traps because I am not going to drive 5 miles to set mice free.
> 
> Plan C is not figured out yet. Maybe it will swap with plan B.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of the reasons I got a Wheaten Terrier is that they are good mousers. I just didn't figure on my screaming and running away become a fun game for my dog. I've had terriers, and for some reason I was no longer used to them and was surprised by his hijinks. He will chase anything that moves, and screaming ups the fun factor.


We had a terrible mouse problem in our first house in Utah.  Droves of them.  Joey’s cats used to play with them but not kill them .  After Joey and the cats left, we had dogs that never caught them and we used kill traps.  But still tons of mice, and couldn’t find d where they were coming in.

Then we had our bathtub replaced with a shower base.  There was a board missing under the tub, lots of mouse crap, and the Issue was finally solved.  Course, then we sold the house.


----------



## Marie5656

*Lazy day today. Staying in. Need to get some housework done.  *


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> One thing toddlers love in the summer - painting with generic Cool Whip they dye themselves with liquid food covering. Put it on a plastic table (on which they "paint"), and hose it and them down when art time is over.
> 
> They also like being given a big metal serving spoon (Goodwill) and digging holes to China. Better if it rains. And if no rain, use the hose. Then rinse them off before they come inside.
> 
> There are no mothers or grandmothers who like these ideas, based on my experience, but I like kids to have a lot of fun. Sounds like you do, too. I had 4 toddlers at once (triplets + one).


I used hose to them off after birthdays when they were swimming in food and cake and other stuff, the other stuff came out of the other end. They thought it was great fun.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> I hope you don't have a ton of cooking magazines to go through. My method is to stuff the recipes I like into a couple of fat files, and then never look at them again. That, in turn, gives me something to do the following winter. I still have my Mother Earth magazine articles about becoming self-sustaining in every way. That, of course, will never happen. I keep them just for daydreaming.


I have forced myself to stop buying cooking magazines although I love them.  They are very expensive now and, you know, I do not cook, so sadly I have given them up.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> went to $6/lb. I was aghast. When it went to $7, I tried a cheaper brand. It barely passed muster. When my brand went to $8 lb, I tried turkey bacon from Aldi (under duress). It barely passed muster. When it got higher, I think (but have to double check) that that I got my anti-



WHile reading your post, it got to the end of a line, with _anti-_

And I_ expected that sentence to continue with:
..._I got my anti-depressants dose increased.

That might have been a sensible course of action.



WheatenLover said:


> That is, if I don't drive my daughter around the bend with this little ingredient gathering project.



Perhaps Think carefully, on which you need *more;*
 those type of biscuits/gravy/etc, or your daughter.


----------



## Irwin

I'm dealing with emails about the car I have for sale. What a pain in the @ss. I don't want to deal with people who are in the market for a 21 year old car with over 200k miles.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> I am really impressed that three of your poems got accepted by the international poetry journal.


I am too, @palides2021   Congratulations!!!!


----------



## palides2021

Kaila said:


> I am too, @palides2021   Congratulations!!!!


Thank you, Kaila!


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I am too, @palides2021   Congratulations!!!!


I am too, and I’d like to read those poems , but I understand if they are copyrighted.


----------



## Tom 86

Done one load of laundry, cooked a pizza for lunch/supper. Unfortunately, it's drizzling rain at 42º, so it makes going outside miserable and staying inside trying to keep warm & watching the weather channel on TV.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I am too, and I’d like to read those poems , but I understand if they are copyrighted.



Yes, or if they are about us, and you think it best not to show us.

_I met an old woman named Kaila;
If you saw her, she'd look very pailah.

And, Then there's Aneeda;
It's not hard to reada. 

And where's Holly?
She's gone shopping, by Golly!

_


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm sitting here thinking how kind @Ruthanne was to give me that tip about saved passwords.  You are so kind, @Ruthanne


----------



## Shero

palides2021 said:


> Shero, that sounds interesting...what are you writing, may I ask? I am also a writer.


Hallo palides, my husband and I have been travelling the globe for years and during that time, I have roughly written a pile of journals, collected some wonderful recipes from many places and been involved in some curious but enjoyable incidents. Now that we are landbound and will probably be for a long while, I have decided to put it all together in a book. My husband is very helpful by taking on lots of other mundane tasks, so I get the time to write. It's a huge endeavour, but worth it.

May I ask what theme your book is taking? Do you write each day?


----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


> Hallo palides, my husband and I have been travelling the globe for years and during that time, I have roughly written a pile of journals, collected some wonderful recipes from many places and been involved in some curious but enjoyable incidents. Now that we are landbound and will probably be for a long while, I have decided to put it all together in a book. My husband is very helpful by taking on lots of other mundane tasks, so I get the time to write. It's a huge endeavour, but worth it.
> 
> May I ask what theme your book is taking? Do you write each day?


Thanks, Shero, for replying and for your interest! Sounds like a fun and adventurous life, traveling the globe and writing about it! I have traveled but never thought about writing it down. Maybe some day. Good luck with your project! Keep us posted with your progress. Would love to read it when it comes out!

I started writing when I became a stay-at-home mother several years ago, and they were mostly novels. I just don't have the time now because of my classes and dissertation which demand a lot of my time. Coming on SF gives me a nice break. 

Once I'm finished with this phase in my life, I hope to go back to writing full-time again. The only thing that I have not liked about writing is that it is a sedentary job, and I need to make sure I exercise and continue to stay fit. It is also isolating (although now with the pandemic, I'm rather isolated anyhow).


----------



## palides2021

Kaila said:


> Yes, or if they are about us, and you think it best not to show us.
> 
> _I met an old woman named Kaila;
> If you saw her, she'd look very pailah.
> 
> And, Then there's Aneeda;
> It's not hard to reada.
> 
> And where's Holly?
> She's gone shopping, by Golly!
> 
> _


Kalia, that was awesome! Enjoyed it very much!


----------



## palides2021

Aneeda72 said:


> I am too, and I’d like to read those poems , but I understand if they are copyrighted.


Thanks, Aneeda! They were accepted for publication but have not been published yet. You guys are so sweet!


----------



## Shero

palides2021 said:


> Thanks, Shero, for replying and for your interest! Sounds like a fun and adventurous life, traveling the globe and writing about it! I have traveled but never thought about writing it down. Maybe some day. Good luck with your project! Keep us posted with your progress. Would love to read it when it comes out!
> 
> I started writing when I became a stay-at-home mother several years ago, and they were mostly novels. I just don't have the time now because of my classes and dissertation which demand a lot of my time. Coming on SF gives me a nice break.
> 
> Once I'm finished with this phase in my life, I hope to go back to writing full-time again. The only thing that I have not liked about writing is that it is a sedentary job, and I need to make sure I exercise and continue to stay fit. It is also isolating (although now with the pandemic, I'm rather isolated anyhow).


I wish you much luck with your dissertation and writing when you get back to it and congrats about your poems


----------



## Aneeda72

I got rid of a few more things today.  Threw stuff in the dumpster.  Got one photo album filled with pictures to give to my son.  The photo sorting is going so slowly.  I think I am reluctant to part with them, although I want to let them go.  

Over 75 years of photos to share out, it’s tough going.  And in the end, they will probably get thrown away, anyway.  .  All our bits and pieces that were so important to us, passed on to the next generation with the knowledge that, that generation, will downsize and throw the stuff out, because their children won’t want any of it.

The irony of it all.  We should have just kept the money and passed it on.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I wasn't grocery shoppng....


whiskey?


----------



## WheatenLover

palides2021 said:


> Thank you for your interest! That's wonderful that your stepdaughter is writing hers. It's not easy reading someone's dissertation, I know. My advisor sent me a couple to look at so I can get an idea how it's like, and my eyes were glazed by the time I finished. Good luck with that!
> 
> My dissertation has a very narrow focus and is a qualitative study. I will not discuss here, because it's copyrighted, but it has to do with me reading lots books and writing critically about them. haha
> 
> I've been writing poems since a teenager, but got busy with life. Every so often, I'll send one off to be published. A friend of mine published hers in this journal, so I also sent mine in. Was happy they accepted. You can start writing poetry by taking a paragraph of your writing and formatting it so that it looks like a poem. A lot of poets do that. Really. You'd be surprised what's out there.
> 
> See example below (it's not really a poem, but an example of one, if you're interested):
> 
> POEM
> 
> I've been writing poems since a teenager,
> But got busy with life. Every so often,
> I'll send one off to be published.
> A friend of mine published hers in this journal,
> So I also sent mine in. Was happy they accepted.
> 
> You can start writing poetry by taking a paragraph
> Of your writing and formatting it
> So that it looks like a poem.
> A lot of poets do that.
> Really.
> You'd be surprised what's out there.


I will try it. Don't expect miracles.

Geez, writing critically about books is hard work. Requires a lot of thinking. Would hurt my brain, at this point. 

I am glad I don't have to write a dissertation. Writing appellate briefs is _much_ easier, and totally feels like giving birth to a baby without anesthesia by the end. Now that I'm thinking about dissertations, I am probably exaggerating about the briefs.


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> WHile reading your post, it got to the end of a line, with _anti-_
> 
> And I_ expected that sentence to continue with:
> ..._I got my anti-depressants dose increased.
> 
> That might have been a sensible course of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Think carefully, on which you need *more;*
> those type of biscuits/gravy/etc, or your daughter.


No anti-depressants ... I NEED the bacon gravy and biscuits.

I'll sneak the right biscuits onto the grocery order. My daughter either has them delivered or picks them up after ordering on an app. Sometimes she removes things I put there because she thinks I ordered too much stuff and we'll have no place to put it, or she thinks they are not healthy enough for me. That's why I can sometimes get away with sneaking things on at the end, right before she hits the order button. By then, she's usually in to big of a hurry to look. Sometimes she forgets about health and orders several large bags of Halloween candy. Last time, she bought 2 bags of candy I don't like (Reese's pb cups and something with caramel in it), and one bag of Butterfingers. I love Butterfingers! She is killing me gently with her buyl.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> whiskey?


I will have you know what you see ...this whole beauty .. this whole errm...intelligence, is unsullied by alcohol...


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I got tennis elbow from participating in a snowball fight. I was determined to hit my husband and was kind of far away, so I threw the snowball extra hard. It was extremely painful. I can't remember what I did for it, after being in so much pain for a couple of weeks. Maybe I went to the doctor and saw a physical therapist... that's what usually happens when I injure myself.
> 
> I hope your tennis elbow gets much better very soon.


Thanks WL...it's pretty much agony. I was using ice on it for the first week or so, and then that stopped easing it, so I switched to heat.. which is what I'm still using when it 's so painful I scream out loud..and I've been following some simple exercises from youtube... I may have to see a Physio for it, because this has gone on now for about 4 weeks...and not really getting better..
I did it after lifting dumbbells..only1kg weights, and I only used them for about 2 mins but I made an awkward move and this was the result...


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Thanks WL...it's pretty much agony. I was using ice on it for the first week or so, and then that stopped easing it, so I switched to heat.. which is what I'm still using when it 's so painful I scream out loud..and I've been following some simple exercises from youtube... I may have to see a Physio for it, because this has gone on now for about 4 weeks...and not really getting better..
> I did it after lifting dumbbells..only1kg weights, and I only used them for about 2 mins but I made an awkward move and this was the result...


This is awful. You need medical attention. I know I had to have gotten help because the only thing I remember is the agony ... nothing after that. I knew it wasn't going away on its own. Seems strange that I don't remember anything except the agony, doesn't it?


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I will have you know what you see ...this whole beauty .. this whole errm...intelligence, is unsullied by alcohol...


That's ok....you buy, I drink!


----------



## Tom 86

I'm going back to W Mart to see if they got in any of the missing items on shelves last time I was there. 

  What's interesting is they don't have it on shelves in the store, but I can order it online & have it in 2 days???


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> That's ok....you buy, I drink!


----------



## Sliverfox

So far ,, hubby & I are watching it rain,,wondering about what the day holds  for us.
Know I'll do my normal  morning routine,, think about what  to fed us today.

The good news is that hubby's  heart stress test,, showed that his heart is fine.
 Doctor said he is borderline  diabetic.

This man has grown up on the old farmer's diet of meat , potatoes, desserts.
I don't  think his mother   put a lot of vegetables on the table.


----------



## Aneeda72

Tom 86 said:


> I'm going back to W Mart to see if they got in any of the missing items on shelves last time I was there.
> 
> What's interesting is they don't have it on shelves in the store, but I can order it online & have it in 2 days???


It could be a stocking problem at the store, they don’t have enough people to keep the shelves full.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> So far ,, hubby & I are watching it rain,,wondering about what the day holds  for us.
> Know I'll do my normal  morning routine,, think about what  to fed us today.
> 
> The good news is that hubby's  heart stress test,, showed that his heart is fine.
> Doctor said he is borderline  diabetic.
> 
> This man has grown up on the old farmer's diet of meat , potatoes, desserts.
> I don't  think his mother   put a lot of vegetables on the table.


Is being borderline diabetic like being borderline pregnant?


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> At the time she had 10 cats who all seemed to have problems.


Seems to me if she had 10 cats she was the one with the problems...


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Seems to me if she had 10 cats she was the one with the problems...


Like my daughters 5 poodles.


----------



## Pepper

I'm supposed to clean today.


----------



## Pepper

Pepper said:


> I'm supposed to clean today.


 That was awful! Don't make me do anymore! Don't send me back in! PLEASE!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well I thought I got away with any side effects from the 2nd Jab yesterday.. but this afternoon I had to wrap up warmly, put the heating on at 23 deg c.. and lay down on the couch with a double thickness Velour Fleece, to sleep for an hour  and was still Freezing!!! .. Now I'm awake I've cranked up the heating another degree..put socks on, and I'm typing here with gloves on... seriously....







I have no above average  temp tho' which is good , so I suspect like the first jab this will wear off soon... it's the reason I booked the jab for yesterday because I had no plans for today ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly  LOL! Unsullied

About your tennis elbow...you can buy a brace for tennis elbow. They work. I know this because it helped me a whole bunch. No doc visit needed. Brace cost very little (maybe around $10 at the time so probably around $15 now), and when I was done with it, I passed it along to DS. He sang its praises, too.

Now then...where was I? I'm home from work, obviously. The vacuuming that I was going to do the other day still hasn't been done. The dusting that I considered doing has been un-considered. Meh. The brandied cranberries that I was going make and put in the fridge? The cranberries are in the fridge but haven't been made into brandied cranberries yet. Soon.

Maggiecat wants to be brushed. If I walk into the kitchen, she follows me, sits down in her spot next to my kitchen chair, puts on her best pitiful look and meows Guess I'd better get out her brush and get busy.

I just know y'all have been waiting for me to post because my days are so bloomin' exciting. This is life in the fast lane where the fun never stops


----------



## charry

Aneeda72 said:


> Does he not like walks in the rain?  Or does he get too cold?


Not really Aneeda ....just to get soaked ....no thanks......lots more work for me , to dry and put a wheelchair back in the car , and to put a soaking wet husband in car, and me soaking wet in the car.....No Thanks ......


----------



## Tom 86

I'm back from W Mart.  Same as Tuesday when I went.  More bare shelves.  I did get to top of the tank in my Durango for $2.99 a gallon, so not a wasted trip. A week ago gas was $3.49 a gallon.


----------



## debodun

Dumpster was delivered on schedule this morning. Spent the rest of the morning unloading the back porch, cellar and garage. That leaves the attic. Supposed to rain the next two days, so I was anxious to get as much done as I had energy for today. Got it about a third full. Covered it with a tarp found in the garage. Don't know why I don't want trash to get wet....


----------



## Don M.

We're just watching it rain....started 2 days ago, and is just now starting to slow down.....nothing severe, just continuous rain and lots of wind, and rather chilly.  This is a large front, and moving slowly towards the East....will probably mess up a lot of kids Halloween plans along the East coast.


----------



## Jules

@debodun If that tarp didn’t have any holes or rips and was clean, you could sell it.


----------



## hollydolly

@GeorgiaXplant ..I don't know why I never thought of it before, because I already have a brace for my knee to wear if I am intending to walk any distance...  and amazingly it wasn't mentioned in any of the exercise videos for TE ..on youtube.. so thanks for that, I've immediately ordered one, it'll be here tomorrow...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @debodun If that tarp didn’t have any holes or rips and was clean, you could sell it.


Oh come on Jules.... you _know _that if that tarp had rips and tears Deb would_ still _try and sell it...


----------



## Jules

When I had tennis elbow, I used a can of soup as a weight to slowly exercise my arm. Held my arm against my body and slowly lowered the can at a 90 degree angle, sometimes my wrist was down and sometimes up.  Did it at coffee break.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> When I had tennis elbow, I used a can of soup as a weight to slowly exercise my arm. Held my arm against my body and slowly lowered the can at a 90 degree angle, sometimes my wrist was down and sometimes up.  Did it at coffee break.


it was doing that ( lifting weights) that caused it in the first place....


----------



## StarSong

Since I'm hosting a two-day _outdoor _baby shower next weekend (but people will need to come in to use the bathroom), I'm not going to start cleaning or dusting until next Thursday. 

Making up the grocery list and finalizing other plans for the shower today.


----------



## chic

I'm back to work for the first time in twenty months. I taught a T'ai Chi class. Thought I would have forgotten how. It went great and I am happy to be back working even if it is only part time at present.


----------



## debodun

After the microwave ovens were removed from this table on the back porch, I removed the vinyl tablecloth that has covered it for decades. It probably hasn't seen daylight in 45 years. It cleaned up better than I expected. The people that my parents bought the house from left it and who knows how long it was there before that.  It has an enamel top (chipped in a few places), but the rest is wood. One divided drawer that goes the width. Dimensions in photo. I wonder how "antique" it is and if it has any value.


----------



## Jules

My DD has one like that for the laundry room.  The drawer is handy of odds and sods, the top for folding.


----------



## debodun

There are ones very similar to mine on eBay and etsy. Quiet a range in prices.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133913660152?hash=item1f2de04af8:g:tSkAAOSw2Y5hdeAm

https://www.etsy.com/listing/106806...rch_query=enamel+top+table&ref=sr_gallery-1-4


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun As long as it's going to rain over the weekend maybe you can start emptying the attic anyway by just carrying downstairs the things you want to throw in the dumpster.

Cool table. I remember those being very common.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

StarSong said:


> Since I'm hosting a two-day _outdoor _baby shower next weekend (but people will need to come in to use the bathroom), *I'm not going to start cleaning or dusting until next Thursday.*
> 
> Making up the grocery list and finalizing other plans for the shower today.


Better idea...only clean the areas that people will see, like the bathroom and kitchen. Save the real cleaning until the day after the shower

Of course, if it rains that's horse of a different color Vacuum traffic paths, use a long-handled duster along where the ceiling meets the walls in case there are cobwebs, use the same long-handled duster to dust baseboards.

A two-day baby shower? Holy cow. It's hard to sit through a couple of hours at a shower.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Dumpster was delivered on schedule this morning. Spent the rest of the morning unloading the back porch, cellar and garage. That leaves the attic. Supposed to rain the next two days, so I was anxious to get as much done as I had energy for today. Got it about a third full. Covered it with a tarp found in the garage. Don't know why I don't want trash to get wet....
> 
> View attachment 191760


Cause it’s heavier and they weigh the dumpster and charge by the weigh by where I live


----------



## Sliverfox

Deb, when my mother in law was alive she used a table like that to make her home made candies.
Think she kneaded  the fondant on it.


----------



## Jules

Deb, that Etsy seller is just testing the market for suckers by listing it as “Vintage”.  Even $25 is more than I’d pay.


----------



## HoneyNut

I had a rough day, my car popped up a 'check tire pressure' warning yesterday, and when I went out to see if any of the tires had really gotten low, I imagined one of the tires looked like it was getting flat.  You'd think I'd never had a flat tire before I was so stressed and unsure of what to do.   I couldn't get air in with my pitiful little compressor, and considered having the car towed, but I finally decided to just drive slowly and carefully the 8 miles to a tire place.
Well, they said the tire wasn't flat at all and they filled all the tires with a nifty machine they had and sent me off without charging me anything.  Humph, why do they make modern tires to look like they are going flat.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to the doctors office and picked up the signed paper, which the apartment requires, to make Stella a service dog in training. Course now I have to train her.  Moved her from the kitchen to the dining room in an effort to keep her from tearing her potty pads up.

And the usual stuff.


----------



## mellowyellow

First time out with a group to a restaurant last night, absolutely packed with happy, noisy diners, had to show the official government app on the phone that proves we were all double vaxxed at the door, feel sorry for those who won’t be able to share this enjoyable experience.


----------



## ronaldj

tonight was pumpkin carving ......eight of twelve grandchildren, plus friends


----------



## Kaila

HoneyNut said:


> why do they make modern tires to look like they are going flat.


You're right. They do look like that! 
And combined with the warning signal, it would feel quite stressful and seem so immediate. 
Sorry it effected your day, but after it all, it's nice you didn't need to replace it (and then to have wondered if you should get a set, instead of one, and feel stressed over that too.  Do you think I've _been there?  )_


----------



## MickaC

What i did yesterday......took a walk around the yard to make sure i didn't miss putting anything in the shed and away for the winter.
What didn't get put away was more of the neighbours leaves....and there's still more on their trees.
Was a nice day for checking.....today was forecasted to be crappy......wet and cold.....and it is.
Today i'm going to continue with going through disorganized site info, passwords, phone #, out with the old and not used.
Just watch......doing such a good job organizing.....won't be able to find stuff.....such is life....lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

Apparently being depressed , I think the last few weeks just caught up with me.  Ugh


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Apparently being depressed , I think the last few weeks just caught up with me.  Ugh


((((Hugs)))) @Aneeda72


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Better idea...only clean the areas that people will see, like the bathroom and kitchen. Save the real cleaning until the day after the shower
> 
> Of course, if it rains that's horse of a different color Vacuum traffic paths, use a long-handled duster along where the ceiling meets the walls in case there are cobwebs, use the same long-handled duster to dust baseboards.
> 
> A two-day baby shower? Holy cow. It's hard to sit through a couple of hours at a shower.


Rain is unlikely next weekend.  Forecast for next two weeks below.  

I'll only clean the areas that people are likely to see - won't bother dusting the bedrooms, for instance.

Saturday's shower is an outdoor party for about 25. 
Sunday's shower is a drive-by quick visit and drop-off for about the same number.  

Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about party favors.  I hate the dumb crap people generally give as shower favors: little scented candles, guest soaps, tiny flower pots, cheap plants from a dollar store that die within a week, etc.  

Consumables are my go-to because they don't add to people's clutter. Candy favors won't work - everyone will still be plowing through their (or their children's) Halloween candy stashes. 

I'm leaning toward making chocolate drizzled pretzel sticks and refrigerating them, but it might be too warm for people to take them in their cars.  Maybe small pumpkin loaves?  What do y'all think?  Anybody have clever ideas?


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Deb, that Etsy seller is just testing the market for suckers by listing it as “Vintage”.  Even $25 is more than I’d pay.


That's what I thought when I clicked on it.


----------



## Pinky

@StarSong 
I like your idea of small pumpkin loaves .. how about pumpkin cookies? Anything pumpkin would be good. You certainly are doing enough for this event. It ought to be very enjoyable, albeit, a lot of work on your part .. but, somehow, I think you are used to it - and can handle it


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @StarSong
> I like your idea of small pumpkin loaves .. how about pumpkin cookies? Anything pumpkin would be good. You certainly are doing enough for this event. It ought to be very enjoyable, albeit, a lot of work on your part .. but, somehow, I think you are used to it - and can handle it


I like the pumpkin loafs as well


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Seems to me if she had 10 cats she was the one with the problems...


Years ago, a pregnant cat followed her dog home while she was taking him for a walk. She took in the cat, and it had lots of kittens. She already had some cats of her own. I think she's down to 7 now. The other 3 died of old age or were so sick, after she and vet tried everything, that she had them euthanized.

She had all the cats spayed and neutered. Then she tried to give them away for free. No one would take them. The recession (housing market crashed), hit her town hard and no could afford them. She wouldn't take them to a shelter because the one in her town is a kill shelter. Fine, go to another town.

She has no kids, and has been divorced for decades. Her life revolves around these cats. She is very much introverted and has only onef friend, whom she has not seen since Covid started.

She is definitely the one with the problem. The aforementioned kittens all must have inherited the same health problems, because they constantly throw up and have intestinal problems, refuse to use the litter box from time to time, and are very picky about what they eat. She'll buy a few cases of their favorite foods, and they suddenly won't eat it. Same with the litter that goes in the litter box.

As a previous owner of 2 cats, I don't understand any of this. I'm just glad I live far, far away. As a non-veterinarian, I'm always pleased to get slides of things I cannot identify. /sarc 

All I know is that I will refuse to be the executor of her estate, if she appoints me, assuming I am still alive. Between the 7 urns of cat remains nestled around my mother's urn, and the clutter, the cats, and the excess amount of furniture and stuff she owns (all of my mom's plus all of hers), the many Christmas trees, etc., I would go nuts.

I can sum this up by saying my sister and I are nothing alike. She is very set in her ways, and I change my ways all the time.


debodun said:


> After the microwave ovens were removed from this table on the back porch, I removed the vinyl tablecloth taht has covered it for decades. It probably hasn't seen daylight in 45 years. It cleaned up better than I expected. The people that my parents bought the house from left it and who knows how long it was there before that.  It has an enamel top (chipped in a few places), but the rest is wood. One divided drawer that goes the width. Dimensions in photo. I wonder how "antique" it is and if it has any value.
> 
> View attachment 191767View attachment 191768


That's a cute table. I like it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> Apparently being depressed , I think the last few weeks just caught up with me.  Ugh


Be kind to yourself today. You are a remarkable woman with a lot on your plate.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot done today ( dull & dreary weather ) .. trimmed some edges, around the rear lawn.. few chores this morning...Transferred some photos into folders and into my External HD.... Talked to my dd on the phone  as she made her way back from a day out with her friend at Ely, a Cathedral town in Cambridge..  ... 

 Opened my deliveries from Amazon. and put my new Brace on the arm which is  suffering from Tennis Elbow.

It's 4.30pm . it'll be dark in an hour... trying to make my mind up what to have for dinner...


----------



## Kaila

@StarSong  I don't know how you'd do with giving the edible gifts, even as scrumptious as pumpkin loaves,  with many differing foods they eat and do not eat.... 
My idea is to have a table of things they could choose from, near the exit area?  Some of the pumpkin loaves, and something else?

@hollydolly  I hope that arm/elbow brace helps.  Keep us posted on that.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Rain is unlikely next weekend.  Forecast for next two weeks below.
> 
> I'll only clean the areas that people are likely to see - won't bother dusting the bedrooms, for instance.
> 
> Saturday's shower is an outdoor party for about 25.
> Sunday's shower is a drive-by quick visit and drop-off for about the same number.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about party favors.  I hate the dumb crap people generally give as shower favors: little scented candles, guest soaps, tiny flower pots, cheap plants from a dollar store that die within a week, etc.
> 
> Consumables are my go-to because they don't add to people's clutter. Candy favors won't work - everyone will still be plowing through their (or their children's) Halloween candy stashes.
> 
> I'm leaning toward making chocolate drizzled pretzel sticks and refrigerating them, but it might be too warm for people to take them in their cars.  Maybe small pumpkin loaves?  What do y'all think?  Anybody have clever ideas?
> 
> View attachment 191981


Tiny pumpkin loaves might be good. Everybody loves pumpkin spice (except me, hah)


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot done today ( dull & dreary weather ) .. trimmed some edges, around the rear lawn.. few chores this morning...Transferred some photos into folders and into my External HD.... Talked to my dd on the phone  as she made her way back from a day out with her friend at Ely, a Cathedral town in Cambridge..  ...
> 
> Opened my deliveries from Amazon. and put my new Brace on the arm which is  suffering from Tennis Elbow.
> 
> It's 4.30pm . it'll be dark in an hour... trying to make my mind up what to have for dinner...


Tennis elbow, Holly.......painful......i have flare up on both elbows.....had this for many years.
The braces are good.


----------



## RadishRose

WheatenLover said:


> they constantly throw up and have intestinal problems,


Hairballs sometimes hair ropes!


----------



## debodun

A woman was supposed to come and get my mom's bed frame. She just emailed me - can't come, car trouble. It's always something.


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> Deb, when my mother in law was alive she used a table like that to make her home made candies.
> Think she kneaded  the fondant on it.


I posted it on an antique website. Someone said it was a "baker's table".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@StarSong  How about disposable cameras? The guests will have memories of the shower and the mother-to-be. They can be had for about $5 each at Walmart...kind of pricey for 25 guests, though.

Or if you have a good picture of the guest of honor, make 25 copies and get 25 small ceramic frames from the dollar store to put the pix in.

I just got home from work so my brain isn't working very well...

@hollydolly Here's hoping the brace fixes the tennis elbow problem. Once you feel like it's healed, slap that thing back on at the slightest twinge so that it doesn't start all over again.


----------



## debodun

I just got the shaft from someone that actually showed up. He wanted my antique wind-up Victrola. I advertised it at $50. It's in working condition, too. He and his buddy lifted it up and started walking out and I said, "That's $50?" He looked confused and said he didn't have any money and thought I would give it to him. I gave him something all right, then sent him packing! Now I have to move it back where it was.

What's going on with all these people - they never show up or think I'm giving away antiques? Why do they assume things are free when the ad clearly states a price?


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I just got the shaft from someone that actually showed up. He wanted my antique wind-up Victrola. I advertised it at $50. It's in working condition, too. He and his buddy lifted it up and started walking out and I said, "That's $50?" He looked confused and said he didn't have any money and thought I would give it to him. I gave him something all right, then sent him packing! Now I have to move it back where it was.
> 
> What's going on with all these people - they never show up or think I'm giving away antiques? Why do they assume things are free when the ad clearly states a price?
> 
> View attachment 192009


Do you think it was the same deal as the person who thought the old newspapers were free - that the price didn't show up in the ad?  

Speaking of which, did you end up selling those?


----------



## katlupe

Almost done cleaning out and filing the papers that were on my table. I have worked on them all week. Listening to CD's of musicals (Cats right now) while I work. I am anxious to clean out that trunk (that I used for a coffee table and stored a bunch of photos and stuff in it) so I can give it to my aide and she can take it out of here. I am eagerly looking forward to the free space. 

Rainy gray day so good day to work on this stuff.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Do you think it was the same deal as the person who thought the old newspapers were free - that the price didn't show up in the ad?
> 
> Speaking of which, did you end up selling those?


I have no idea what he saw or though he saw in my ad. Although saying, "I had hoped you'd give it to me." hinted he did know there was a cost. 
I still have the newspapers, too.


----------



## Sliverfox

You sure get some Winners, Deb.

In any of your ads do you make mention of your age ,, single, that leads them to think you are   old ?


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> I just got the shaft from someone that actually showed up. He wanted my antique wind-up Victrola. I advertised it at $50. It's in working condition, too. He and his buddy lifted it up and started walking out and I said, "That's $50?" He looked confused and said he didn't have any money and thought I would give it to him. I gave him something all right, then sent him packing! Now I have to move it back where it was.
> 
> What's going on with all these people - they never show up or think I'm giving away antiques? Why do they assume things are free when the ad clearly states a price?
> 
> View attachment 192009


That is odd, that people think you are giving away things that you advertised with price included.  Around here, my "free" sign leads to people coming to the door to ask if they may take the free item. So I changed the sign to "Free - please take this away". I don't sell anything, I just give it a thrift store or someone who needs it.  (That remark was definitely not a criticism of you. I'm just too chatty.)


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @StarSong  How about disposable cameras? The guests will have memories of the shower and the mother-to-be. They can be had for about $5 each at Walmart...kind of pricey for 25 guests, though.
> 
> Or if you have a good picture of the guest of honor, make 25 copies and get 25 small ceramic frames from the dollar store to put the pix in.
> 
> I just got home from work so my brain isn't working very well...


People have cell phone cameras in their pockets - if I give them disposable cameras I've also given them a job and an expense to get the photos developed.  I'd hate to add to anyone's clutter, so picture frames are out, too.


Kaila said:


> @StarSong I don't know how you'd do with giving the edible gifts, even as scrumptious as pumpkin loaves, with many differing foods they eat and do not eat....
> My idea is to have a table of things they could choose from, near the exit area? Some of the pumpkin loaves, and something else?


Good point.  I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> In any of your ads do you make mention of your age ,, single, that leads them to think you are   old ?


No I don't... that irrelevant to the ad.


----------



## debodun

Only if he had it confused with my pick & dig take-away for free porch event I also had today. But that is just for the items on the porch.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I got to meet a neighbor. She came to the door with a baby seat. Dog was going nuts because she kept ringing the doorbell. I was able to put him in my daughter's room.

She is 70 years old, lives about 4 houses down, and has been fully vaccinated, including the booster. Someone told her we had a baby here, so she had the baby seat to give to me. Really friendly woman; I liked her. It quite cheered me up. Not that I was despondent, but talking with her was a lot more fun that doing dishes and wondering where I put my box cutter when I organized it into a place I will never forget because it was so logical.

Once everything is back to normal, I can't wait to meet the neighbors. Many of them are seniors who have lived in their houses for decades. They are friendly people.

BTW, the only "baby" here is my dog. I have no idea why the neighbors thought we had a baby here. I just pointed to my very short (it's not grown in yet) grey hair and she got the message.

The other good thing is that the caps for where air goes in car tires came in the mail. My daughter put air in the tires a few days ago and noticed two of the caps were gone. I guess they are generic, because she just ordered them without doing any research. Anyway, she worked from home this week because she was afraid of getting a flat during her 40 mile round trip to work. Out here, it takes from an hour to a few hours to get road service. The population in the town in which her university is located is 3,507.


----------



## Irwin

Somebody is supposed to come look at my car at noon. Hopefully, he will buy it. That will be one less thing to get stressed about. After that, I'm taking a nice long nap and I might get drunk tonight.


----------



## debodun

Just received a message from the man that wanted my antique phonograph asking if I'd take $5. I won't dignify that with a reply. He really wants it, but won't pay a fair price for an working antique. I've seen some Victrolas for sale online for hundreds.


----------



## Knight

Practicing hammerology.

There are no screws to separate the screen from the back so  hammerology is the method used to remove & destroy the hard drive in a laptop my wife no longer wants.


----------



## debodun

He came back with $50 in hand to get the phonograph. Maybe he borrowed it from a friend, but it doesn't matter. He now has the record player and I have $50.


----------



## Irwin

Well, the guy was a no-show for noon and he texted me that he'd be here at 1:00, which was 11 minutes ago. And I haven't had my nap, so I'm not in a good mood. I'm going to give him another 20 minutes and then just assume he's wasting my time.


----------



## debodun

I had the same woman PMed me 5 times on Marketplace about drapes. I respond that, "Yes, they are available", but she never follows up only to send another inquiry. Crackhead!


----------



## WheatenLover

Irwin said:


> Well, the guy was a no-show for noon and he texted me that he'd be here at 1:00, which was 11 minutes ago. And I haven't had my nap, so I'm not in a good mood. I'm going to give him another 20 minutes and then just assume he's wasting my time.


This is why I hate selling things. Lots of eager interest and then come the no-shows. It's not worth the aggravation to me.


----------



## Irwin

I sold it! Whoo-hooo! $1800! I would have gone as low as $1500.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Knight said:


> Practicing hammerology.
> 
> There are no screws to separate the screen from the back so  hammerology is the method used to remove & destroy the hard drive in a laptop my wife no longer wants.


This is the method my DD wants to use on several 20+-year-old computers taking up storage space in a closet because DSIL just can't seem to get around to wiping the hard drives. Whenever she mentions it, DSIL says he's "going to" wipe them. Mmhmm. This has been going on for years.

I once used hammerology on a fire alarm that would _not_ shut up. There was no fire. It just decided in the middle of the night to go rogue. After being waked up and trying to silence the damned thing, I took it out to the patio and attacked. You'd think that stupid thing would just give up the ghost, but nooooo. It just kept going and going like the Energizer bunny. Took a good 10-15 minutes to destroy it


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> This is the method my DD wants to use on several 20+-year-old computers taking up storage space in a closet because DSIL just can't seem to get around to wiping the hard drives. Whenever she mentions it, DSIL says he's "going to" wipe them. Mmhmm. This has been going on for years.
> 
> I once used hammerology on a fire alarm that would _not_ shut up. There was no fire. It just decided in the middle of the night to go rogue. After being waked up and trying to silence the damned thing, I took it out to the patio and attacked. You'd think that stupid thing would just give up the ghost, but nooooo. It just kept going and going like the Energizer bunny. Took a good 10-15 minutes to destroy it


reminds me of this....


----------



## debodun

My father used to say there are only two things you need in a toolkit - a hammer and a roll of duct tape. If it moves and it shouldn't, use the tape. If it doesn't move and it should, use the hammer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wasn't as reasonable as she is And the reset button was as useless as teats on a boar hog.

@debodun Your dad was absolutely right! My kinda guy.


----------



## Jules

Congrats on selling that Victrola, Deb.

When I sell online, I put the price in the designated spot and also in the ad.


----------



## dobielvr

Pinky said:


> @StarSong
> I like your idea of small pumpkin loaves .. how about pumpkin cookies? Anything pumpkin would be good. You certainly are doing enough for this event. It ought to be very enjoyable, albeit, a lot of work on your part .. but, somehow, I think you are used to it - and can handle it


I've seen some pumpkin loaves being made w/pudding on my f/b page.....sounds good!


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Practicing hammerology.
> 
> There are no screws to separate the screen from the back so  hammerology is the method used to remove & destroy the hard drive in a laptop my wife no longer wants.


Yup, that’s what we do as well.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m at that wonderful moment if the day when I swap out scrubs for soft yoga pants, slippers and a cuddly shirt. Ahhhhhh


----------



## dobielvr

My niece came by today for a visit.  She lives down south, so I don't get to see her very often.
She's married w/a cute little family.

Anyway, she helped me hang a few pictures I had laying around.  Then, her mother came by (my brother's first wife), she lives over in Nevada now.  We had a nice visit, reminiscing, and walking my backyard checking out the trees, etc.

Many a BBQ and parties held in that backyard.........


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m at that wonderful moment if the day when I swap out scrubs for soft yoga pants, slippers and a cuddly shirt. Ahhhhhh


LOL..as soon as my company left, I put on my pajamas and plan on watching TV the rest of the day.   Ahhhhh is right.


----------



## Marie5656

*My niece's band is playing tonight.  So I am going.  That is her with the hat..and shades.

*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did something I don't usually do....walked to the supermarket in the rain. It's only a couple of blocks and I needed to get yogurt, eggs and ice cream. I didn't want to wait until tomorrow in case they sold out of the Activia Lite. Ran into one of my honorary children who's a security guard there. We had a delightful conversation, as always. He updated me on a program he and the NOI brothers are having in April at which my late husband will be one of the honorees. As we talked about other things, he went around the store with me then wound up helping me with using their newly installed self check out system. Ugggh!! More on that later in another post. I was glad it had stopped raining by the time I headed home.

When I came home, I couldn't wait to dig into that ice cream but had to stop myself from finishing the pint. I watched a little T.V., napped for longer than I'd planned (a couple of hours), did some financial stuff, ate lunch, had a couple of short phone conversations and watched more T.V. before coming here.


----------



## Shero

Playing putt putt this afternoon with a group of friends. Found out putt putt means mini golf in these parts


----------



## Kaila

Irwin said:


> I sold it! Whoo-hooo! $1800


That's great news, Irwin!  I'm glad for you and for your wife, too.


----------



## win231

Today, I learned where that phrase _"It's like pulling teeth_" came from.
I had an appointment to have a tooth extracted & prepare the area for a bridge.
It's even more difficult when there is a crown on the tooth, that has to be drilled off first.  And when the tooth is in the upper jaw, the noise from the drill travels into the ear _from the inside of the skull, _so plugging your ears doesn't help.
Teeth just aren't made to come out.  It took an hour of pulling.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Today, I learned where that phrase _"It's like pulling teeth_" came from.
> I had an appointment to have a tooth extracted & prepare the area for a bridge.
> It's even more difficult when there is a crown on the tooth, that has to be drilled off first.  And when the tooth is in the upper jaw, the noise from the drill travels into the ear _from the inside of the skull, _so plugging your ears doesn't help.
> Teeth just aren't made to come out.  It took an hour of pulling.


Was this a dentist or an oral surgeon?


----------



## Pinky

win231 said:


> Today, I learned where that phrase _"It's like pulling teeth_" came from.
> I had an appointment to have a tooth extracted & prepare the area for a bridge.
> It's even more difficult when there is a crown on the tooth, that has to be drilled off first.  And when the tooth is in the upper jaw, the noise from the drill travels into the ear _from the inside of the skull, _so plugging your ears doesn't help.
> Teeth just aren't made to come out.  It took an hour of pulling.


I went through something similar to have a root canal removed. It broke ..


----------



## Trila

Happy Halloween to all of our SF friends, from Andy (and his staff)!


----------



## Capt Lightning

The weather was OK first thing.  Phoned daughter to wish her a happy birthday  (son's, younger daughter & wife's birthdays all within 4 days !)
Chopped some logs and kindling.  Had planned to plant garlic bulbs,  but it started raining, so retreated indoors.  Made a pot of lentil and vegetable soup for lunch.   Roast rib of beef with Pommes Boulangere and veges  for dinner this evening.
Dr Who  back on TV.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I have scuba training today.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Was this a dentist or an oral surgeon?


She is both a cosmetic dentist and surgeon.  I like that practice because they also have another specialist who only does root canals.  He did mine 3 weeks ago.


----------



## StarSong

Shero said:


> Playing putt putt this afternoon with a group of friends. Found out putt putt means mini golf in these parts


Means the same thing here.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made a batch of my homemade loaded potato soup,,  fresh hot rolls to go with it

Emailed with oldest son as he flew to Texas  today.
Expects to be there a week,,maybe longer,, to help with a company problem.


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking it as easy as possible-major back pain flare .

Just doing what I absolutely have to do. Stella won’t eat her lunch and is pouting because I got after her for peeing on her carpet, again, and husband washed her carpet so it smells different as well.  She refused to use the litter box, or carpet , so I was forced to take her outside, and as soon as I did she pooped.  Forcing me to bend over, and clean it up.  I told her my back hurts.. Mean puppy, mean.

Anyway, gave her a massage, so she is playing with a toy, and thinking about eating; but still won’t eat.    OMG, such a moody puppy.  Moody puppy, moody husband, no wonder I am depressed.  But I sent my husband for the sure fire depression cure-ICE CREAM, , on the way.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

DD and I are off to do our Walmarting in a little while. We usually go on Saturday evening or Sunday morning but didn't want to brave the last-minute Hallowe'en shoppers.

I'll have to think of something to do after we get home and the groceries have been put away. Surely there's something to do on a sunny November morning.


----------



## palides2021

Had a pipe leak downstairs on Saturday, left the basement flooded. Called the utility company and they came and turned water off. All day Saturday spent trying to get the water out of the basement. Feeling very sore and achy now. The Service Master techs came yesterday to dry and disinfect the place. Had to remove a wet carpet and a few soggy things. I have a high deductible, so I will have to pay. They told me I might need to replace the drywalls. It doesn't make sense to me why we even have drywalls if they get wet like that. Still haven't found a plumber to come and fix the pipe, so working on that today.

On another note, received news today that my three poems are online on Mediterranean Poetry website. Odyssey.pm


----------



## Aneeda72

palides2021 said:


> Had a pipe leak downstairs on Saturday, left the basement flooded. Called the utility company and they came and turned water off. All day Saturday spent trying to get the water out of the basement. Feeling very sore and achy now. The Service Master techs came yesterday to dry and disinfect the place. Had to remove a wet carpet and a few soggy things. I have a high deductible, so I will have to pay. They told me I might need to replace the drywalls. It doesn't make sense to me why we even have drywalls if they get wet like that. Still haven't found a plumber to come and fix the pipe, so working on that today.
> 
> On another note, received news today that my three poems are online on Mediterranean Poetry website. Odyssey.pm


Remember you only have to replace the dry wall to where it got wet.  So if it’s wet only a quarter of the way up, only remove that, this is easy for you to do yourself.  Then you can replace it yourself or leave it open.  If you get mold on the wood, just treat it with bleach.  But leave the wall open until the wood dries


----------



## Pepper

I don't know.  I really should plan my days the night before.  I might get more things done.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going to get Covid test, no symptoms just exposure via Joey.  Do a little shopping.  Pick up stamps and mail.  The usual stuff.  Back is still killing me.  Ugh


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I don't know.  I really should plan my days the night before.  I might get more things done.


I wouldn't if I were you.....the old adage about the Best laid plans etc, is always my own Achilles heel .. for me it's better that I don't plan, well not all of it anyway


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's a glorious if chilly day today.. I had to stay home, wellbeing or lack of it  wouldn't allow me to  go out , but that's ok..there's always tomorrow, or the next day.... Instead I got a load of admin done, and set up some new accounts...

Got banking done. and several business calls made... 

Ever had a really irritating situation where you need to put a code number into a website when registering, and it doesn't recognise it, so it resends a new code to you, and you enter that, and it again doesn't recognise it, and this goes on for about 6 times, before you finally give up and call them and ask what's going on, and have to spend 20 mins trying to get it sorted from their end  ?... yep ?.. well that was me this morning ... 


Windows are all open as always but today the wind is whistling around the house and slamming the doors upstairs , I might go shut a few in a minute cuz they're beginning to get irritating..

Hung a new picture on my office wall.. nothing fancy just a Monet Copy....

Still got the chores to do (..although I have emptied all the waste bins in the bedrooms/baths  and office).. ..  but  the vac'ing and washing up  are still waiting ,  but they'll get done shortly, just  waiting now for a delivery to arrive


----------



## palides2021

Aneeda72 said:


> Remember you only have to replace the dry wall to where it got wet.  So if it’s wet only a quarter of the way up, only remove that, this is easy for you to do yourself.  Then you can replace it yourself or leave it open.  If you get mold on the wood, just treat it with bleach.  But leave the wall open until the wood dries


Thanks, Aneeda, for the useful tips! I'm honestly not a handyman type, although I do know how to hammer a nail in the wall.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hoping the turkey hunters come home empty handed?

Doing laundry,, should make cream filling  for the cookies, son requested.

Worrying  about the dog,,, not   very  playful .


----------



## debodun

Loaded more on the dumpster. It's about 3/4 full now. There are so many thing not allowed by ANY junk people. Went to the post office, got my pension check and took it to the bank.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Loaded more on the dumpster. It about 3/4 full now. There are so many thing not allowed by ANY junk people. Went to the post office, got my pension check and took it to the bank.


what about your local waste centre ?


----------



## katlupe

Waiting for Sonny to get here. He is bringing hay for Rabbit and water for both of us. Then I have to go the office supply store to send a return back to Amazon. Getting copies made of the calendar I made for our building. We will probably go to Walmart too. Nice day, window is open but I will close it when I leave.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Waiting for Sonny to get here. He is bringing hay for Rabbit and water for both of us. Then I have to go the office supply store to send a return back to Amazon. Getting copies made of the calendar I made for our building. We will probably go to Walmart too. Nice day, window is open but I will close it when I leave.


Oh Kat...that's a lovely photo of you in your avatar....


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> what about your local waste centre ?


It's the same all over. No one takes liquid paint, car batteries, electronics or old tires even though I don't have batteries or tires.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> It's the same all over. No one takes liquid paint, car batteries, electronics or old tires even though I don't have batteries or tires.


How odd..I understand Skip (dumpter) companies not taking them, but if the waste or recycling centre doesn't take them what is the whole of the USA supposed to do with 1/2 filled old paint cans and old oil ?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

There are a couple of private companies here that will take all of those. It costs, but they'll take them.

I found a couple on Google near @debodun that take household hazardous waste. Looks like this is the closest. Can't hurt to call and ask.

hazardous waste disposal near Mechanicville, NY - Google Search


----------



## charry

Getting over our visit with  the granddaughters who we haven’t seen for a for few years ....it was lovely , but I felt so worn out today lol ....Lauren and jasmine......


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There are a couple of private companies here that will take all of those. It costs, but they'll take them.
> 
> I found a couple on Google near @debodun that take household hazardous waste. Looks like this is the closest. Can't hurt to call and ask.
> 
> hazardous waste disposal near Mechanicville, NY - Google Search


Thanks for looking into that,Georgia, but I've already tried those paths. What it says on a Web page and what they actually do are different in some cases.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> Thanks for looking int that,Georgia, but I've already tried those paths. What it says on a Web page and what they actually do are different in some cases.


Well, fiddlesticks! Sue 'em for false advertising? LOL  I know it's not funny, but what the heck are people supposed to do? Hire a dozer and bury stuff? When the EPA discovers it 25-30 years down the road, you'll be pushing up daisies anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72

palides2021 said:


> Thanks, Aneeda, for the useful tips! I'm honestly not a handyman type, although I do know how to hammer a nail in the wall.


I can and have done this.  While I understand you might not want to do it, you can do it-just to let you know.


----------



## debodun

This is the contract for the dumpster I have now showing what isn't allowed:


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Hoping the turkey hunters come home empty handed?
> 
> Doing laundry,, should make cream filling  for the cookies, son requested.
> 
> Worrying  about the dog,,, not   very  playful .


Stella, a lap dog, a spoiled lap dog, OMG has decided she will only eat if she get a full body massage.  Seriously dog?    So, she didn’t eat breakfast even though I took her for a nice walk, and poop, and let her “basket up” when she was tired.

We got home.  She would not eat lunch.    Yup, pick puppy up, full body massage, and Bob”s your uncle, she walked right over to the food dish and ate lunch.  I’ve created a monster.  HELP.


----------



## Jules

@charry  Your granddaughters are beautiful young women.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> It's the same all over. No one takes liquid paint, car batteries, electronics or old tires even though I don't have batteries or tires.


Google how to dispose of electronic items in your state. Or call the trash people and see if they know. It worked for me.

Better yet, your state has an environmental department. Call them.


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> Stella, a lap dog, a spoiled lap dog, OMG has decided she will only eat if she get a full body massage.  Seriously dog?    So, she didn’t eat breakfast even though I took her for a nice walk, and poop, and let her “basket up” when she was tired.
> 
> We got home.  She would not eat lunch.    Yup, pick puppy up, full body massage, and Bob”s your uncle, she walked right over to the food dish and ate lunch.  I’ve created a monster.  HELP.


Dogs are good at training people. Thanks to my kids, mine wants someone to wait in the kitchen with him while he eats. I don't do that, because he didn't train me.

Healthy dogs won't starve themselves. I had my dog trained to eat his food within 15 minutes of setting it down. Once the kids took over, due to my illness, that all went by the wayside.


----------



## Bretrick

Today I am going back to the hospital for a follow up x-ray of my broken ankle.
1st Tuesday in November (today) is Melbourne Cup day in Australia. Horse race.
I most likely will not see it because of my trip to hospital. The race is on at noon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bretrick said:


> Today I am going back to the hospital for a follow up x-ray of my broken ankle.
> 1st Tuesday in November (today) is Melbourne Cup day in Australia. Horse race.
> I most likely will not see it because of my trip to hospital. The race is on at noon.


Record it?  That’s why God gave us cable.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Dogs are good at training people. Thanks to my kids, mine wants someone to wait in the kitchen with him while he eats. I don't do that, because he didn't train me.
> 
> Healthy dogs won't starve themselves. I had my dog trained to eat his food within 15 minutes of setting it down. Once the kids took over, due to my illness, that all went by the wayside.


She is a poor eater and Yorkies, because of their size, need to eat or they can get low blood sugar and die.  Scary.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Stella, a lap dog, a spoiled lap dog, OMG has decided she will only eat if she get a full body massage.  Seriously dog?    So, she didn’t eat breakfast even though I took her for a nice walk, and poop, and let her “basket up” when she was tired.
> 
> We got home.  She would not eat lunch.    Yup, pick puppy up, full body massage, and Bob”s your uncle, she walked right over to the food dish and ate lunch.  I’ve created a monster.  HELP.


At least he has you well trained!


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> Today I am going back to the hospital for a follow up x-ray of my broken ankle.
> 1st Tuesday in November (today) is Melbourne Cup day in Australia. Horse race.
> I most likely will not see it because of my trip to hospital. The race is on at noon.


I hope you get a good report.


----------



## Bretrick

Trila said:


> I hope you get a good report.


Thank you. Pain is subsiding gradually.
Still need to not use the foot for at least 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Trila

I went to the dentist this morning for a cleaning & check up. No surprise....I have 3 crowns that need to be replaced. 

Afterwards, I got some coffee (cappuccino was empty) and went to see my terminally ill friend, Ruth. She's home from the hospital now, and her BFF was staying with her. She's looking good and happy to be home.


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> Thank you. Pain is subsiding gradually.
> Still need to not use the foot for at least 6 - 8 weeks.


That sounds like a nasty break...you don't do things half way, do you?!  How long ago did you break it?


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> She is a poor eater and Yorkies, because of their size, need to eat or they can get low blood sugar and die.  Scary.


No kidding, that would be scary. The smallest Yorkie I ever met weighed just 2 lbs as a fully grown adult dog. I was shocked at her size, but we made friends very quickly. The smallest dog I've ever had weighed 15 lbs, the largest 100.


----------



## Bretrick

Trila said:


> That sounds like a nasty break...you don't do things half way, do you?!  How long ago did you break it?


I broke it on the 4th Oct, surgery was cancelled 4 times before finally being performed 2 weeks ago yesterday.
Work place injury so workers compensation paying my wages. No monetary loss incurred.


----------



## WheatenLover

Bretrick said:


> Thank you. Pain is subsiding gradually.
> Still need to not use the foot for at least 6 - 8 weeks.


My ex is in a nursing home, recovering from an ankle that broke right where it is attached to the leg bone (which bone, IDK). He's been there for 2 months. They recently put a boot on him, and he is having physical therapy now, getting used to it.

Maybe, eventually, the doc will give you a boot so you can get around (at least at home) more easily.


----------



## Bretrick

WheatenLover said:


> My ex is in a nursing home, recovering from an ankle that broke right where it is attached to the leg bone (which bone, IDK). He's been there for 2 months. They recently put a boot on him, and he is having physical therapy now, getting used to it.
> 
> Maybe, eventually, the doc will give you a boot so you can get around (at least at home) more easily.


I have had a boot for two weeks. Not allowed to load bear on it for at least 6 weeks.
Did you know Moon Boots are called CAM Boots - Controlled Ankle Movement ?


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> No kidding, that would be scary. The smallest Yorkie I ever met weighed just 2 lbs as a fully grown adult dog. I was shocked at her size, but we made friends very quickly. The smallest dog I've ever had weighed 15 lbs, the largest 100.


Yeah, this is why indulge her over the eating issues.  Plus, training is difficult as I treat train and, yup, she just turns her nose up.  Vet Google says these small dogs must always have food in their bowl to avoid low blood sugar.


----------



## Ruthanne

Having a great time with my pets!  That's all!


----------



## Jackie23

I spent about 4 hours taking apart my vacuum, cleaning it and putting it all back together....a big PITA....It was clogged up with dirt and hair, anyway finally got it back together, nice and clean and stashed in the closet...that was my biggie for the day.


----------



## WheatenLover

Bretrick said:


> I have had a boot for two weeks. Not allowed to load bear on it for at least 6 weeks.
> Did you know Moon Boots are called CAM Boots - Controlled Ankle Movement ?


No, I didn't know that. So your boot is just sitting around waiting for you to be able to bear weight on your injured foot? 
How are you keeping it entertained?


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> Yeah, this is why indulge her over the eating issues.  Plus, training is difficult as I treat train and, yup, she just turns her nose up.  Vet Google says these small dogs must always have food in their bowl to avoid low blood sugar.


When I trained recalcitrant dogs, I'd use very high value foods - like cutting up a hotdog into 100 pieces, all the while buying different training treats trying to find something they'd like. Dehydrated liver was usually well-received. It can be cut up into tiny pieces. Hotdogs are basically junk food, so I'm not sure that would be suitable for your yorkie. Not sure about anything, though, with a tiny dog.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh Kat...that's a lovely photo of you in your avatar....


Thank you, it is old but I like my hair in that one. I think 1997.


----------



## dseag2

Went to the gym, went to Sprouts for salads and fresh entrees, then walked the trails by our lake.  Nirvana!


----------



## Bretrick

WheatenLover said:


> No, I didn't know that. So your boot is just sitting around waiting for you to be able to bear weight on your injured foot?
> How are you keeping it entertained?



 My boot is on, keeping my ankle stable.
The boot has been on for 2 weeks and will be on for another 4 weeks minimum.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> When I trained recalcitrant dogs, I'd use very high value foods - like cutting up a hotdog into 100 pieces, all the while buying different training treats trying to find something they'd like. Dehydrated liver was usually well-received. It can be cut up into tiny pieces. Hotdogs are basically junk food, so I'm not sure that would be suitable for your yorkie. Not sure about anything, though, with a tiny dog.


I bought beef treats for training, usually a favorite.  I put them in her bowl, with her food, to get her used to them to avoid diarrhea.  She picks them up, lays them on the floor, and eats her dog food.    I pick them up and throw them away.

Next time I go to the store I am going to get the salmon treats.  I dislike them cause they are so smelly, but dogs love them so she might. She eats so little, it’s so strange.  I am used to dogs that eat like pigs and finish their food in 5 seconds or less.  Dogs that will eat you if you get in their way.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today is the day that the window a/c unit gets covered for winter. It's gonna get downright cold tomorrow, and Mother Nature will have to work hard to even get close to 50. My other chore today is to put away summer clothes, take out sweatshirts, and sort out what jeans I can wear. Most of them are way too big and just take up room on a closet shelf.

Is everybody jealous of the exciting life I lead? Yup...this is life in the fast lane zero to 60 in 24 hours


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is the day that the window a/c unit gets covered for winter. It's gonna get downright cold tomorrow, and Mother Nature will have to work hard to even get close to 50. My other chore today is to put away summer clothes, take out sweatshirts, and sort out what jeans I can wear. Most of them are way too big and just take up room on a closet shelf.
> 
> Is everybody jealous of the exciting life I lead? Yup...this is life in the fast lane zero to 60 in 24 hours


yep we've got a sunny day here today but there's a sheet of  white frost on the grass..which hasn't melted yet . 6 deg c ... here .I don't have the heating on yet indoors cuz the sun is shining through the windows.. but I am wearing  fleecy jogging pants and a woolly jumper.. 

Just trying to fix my google home hub nest, which has stopped working for no apparent reason.. it's invaluable throughout the day for a myriad of reasons.. information, music , timer , alarm, etc.. amazing how you get used to using these things


----------



## Alligatorob

Headed to the gym soon, leg day the hardest for me.


GeorgiaXplant said:


> zero to 60 in 24 hours


Not sure I ever get to 60 any more, LOL!


GeorgiaXplant said:


> Most of them are way too big


Have you lost weight?


----------



## Bretrick

I went back to the Hospital for a two week post op checkup.
Infection is no more, operation incision healing okay.
Pain not so bad. Still minor swelling, discolouration.
Physiotherapy begins next week.
Still non load bearing for another four weeks. Next x-ray is on 1st December.

Backed Persan in the Melbourne Cup(Prestigious Horse Race)
Lost. Horse came 20th in a 23 horse race. 

Watered the garden. That was a chore and a half on crutches 

Supermarket delivered my food order, all packed away now.
Having dinner now Leafy salad with grated beetroot and apple, almonds and cashews and avocado, French dressing.


----------



## katlupe

Today my aide is supposed to be here at noon. Haven't decided what to have her do. Making a list right now of jobs she can do and on which day. I notice that I am not having her do much work at all. It is hard for me to have her do my chores and then not do them over after she leaves.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today my aide is supposed to be here at noon. Haven't decided what to have her do. Making a list right now of jobs she can do and on which day. I notice that I am not having her do much work at all. It is hard for me to have her do my chores and then not do them over after she leaves.


Kat, I think most people who are not used to having people work for them in their homes, feel as you do.. they either clean up first before the aide gets there or choose the easiest jobs for them... . Remember she's being paid to do this for you, you need this help.

if you start by giving her the easiest lightest jobs, when she eventually needs to do something more awkward or difficult she'll resent it, so start as you mean to go on, be kind as you always are, and just ask her to please start by doing the X..whatever is the job you least want to do yourself...


----------



## Aneeda72

Today I will be sending a detailed email to the group home “powers to be” so none of them can claim they are unaware of my concerns concerning my son Joey.  First his current “diet” and the need for a meeting to discuss changes.  I really hate flexing the guardian power, really hate it.

I have decided the heavy open free standing closets from IKEA need to be removed.  They were moved to where they could fall on him and this is when I realized they never bolted them into the wall.    I will replace them with something more lightweight.

Then his missing and broken furniture, his clothes, possibly missing and stolen  DS and DVDs.

UPDATES:  Joey doing better.  Daughter in less pain as long as she doesn’t stand or sit up straight; and she is able to work from bed.  She can not walk or put pressure on her leg or lower back.

*My Covid test was negative.  I do not have Covid.*

Consider this:  I was in the ER with Joey when he had a fever a d active symptoms of Delta Covid, the most contagious Covid yet.  Once he was moved to the overflow Covid ward, I visited him there in his private room.  (The hospital only has private rooms.)

He had his mask off, I had a mask on.  I visited for a half hour every time, for four days.  Once he returned home, if my time line is correct, I visited him for a half hour every day for 3 days.  Then I stopped visiting and waited 7 days and was tested.

At 3:30 am, got a text, negative for Covid. . Obviously, the vaccine worked for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Alligatorob said:


> Have you lost weight?


I'd put on about 15 lbs and the jeans I had were all too small...so I took them to Goodwill and bought the next size up. Those were fine until I started working again and lost that 15 plus another 10. That made the new "next size up" too big. Now I'm down to the next size _down _from the ones I gave to Goodwill. Trouble is that it's a really hard-to-find size. Yesterday I scored not one, but two pair and am positively over the moon about it. 

This time, I'm not going to give away the ones that are too big. I doubt that I'll put on any weight unless/until I stop working again, but I'm going to keep the bigger sizes just in case...

Anyway, I've dug out the sweatshirts, put away the t-shirts, sorted the jeans, and found a bunch of shirts that no longer have a useful life. Annnnd...the sock drawer! I sorted out the sock drawer! Pin a rose on meor give me a medalYanno all those socks whose mates you're convinced are going to turn up? They're gone now because apparently their mates ran off with that hussy in the bar and aren't ever coming back.

Now to get dressed and dig out the a/c cover.


----------



## Liberty

Going to make a big pot of green beans (after I look them), with sausage, potatoes and onions.  We organically nuked a huge colony  of harvester ants a couple days ago...will walk around the property and see how much of the bait they took into their holes and if we missed any.  These things live in tunnels underground that can go for miles.  Good news is once you get them, they leave that area of the property alone for year. 

Supposed to turn kind of chilly tomorrow. Maybe bring some wood in for the first fire of the season.  Its 
early this year!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m driving to home town for a couple days to help middle son car shop.  Y’all pray for me…


----------



## Shero

Today had lunch with a few ladies and encouraged to place a bet on the Mebourne Cup Race. I didn't know any of the horses, but won $50 on the winning horse, just because I liked the name


----------



## Shero

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m driving to home town for a couple days to help middle son car shop.  Y’all pray for me…


I;m praying


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m driving to home town for a couple days to help middle son car shop.  Y’all pray for me…


We'll be praying for you CS.... in our house it's the other way around.. DD knows her stuff when it comes to buying cars, I think she even intimidates the Car salesman... and they offer her so many discounts ..


----------



## hollydolly

Well I couldn't find my specs.. they are pretty new I've only worn them once or twice but I couldn't find them anywhere.

I opened every drawer, emptied every coat pocket, searched in every bag..nothing!! Searched down the back of the sofas.. even took the seats off one sofa ( the other has fixed leather seats)..  and realised it needed vac'ing.. so got the mini vac out and cleaned that up of all the dust... but  still no specs.. now I was getting frustrated and totally confused as to how they could just disappear..

Just as I was thinking I'll have to buy another pair, I looked in a spec case which is in the medicine drawer.. which is where I keep my sunglasses in cases ( don't ask)... and there in one of my sunglasses cases was my  seeing Specs.... *phew*


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> Well I couldn't find my specs.. they are pretty new I've only worn them once or twice but I couldn't find them anywhere.
> 
> I opened every drawer, emptied every coat pocket, searched in every bag..nothing!! Searched down the back of the sofas.. even took the seats off one sofa ( the other has fixed leather seats)..  and realised it needed vac'ing.. so got the mini vac out and cleaned that up of all the dust... but  still no specs.. now I was getting frustrated and totally confused as to how they could just disappear..
> 
> Just as I was thinking I'll have to buy another pair, I looked in a spec case which is in the medicine drawer.. which is where I keep my sunglasses in cases ( don't ask)... and there in one of my sunglasses cases was my  seeing Specs.... *phew*


Amazing how often things seem to hide from us. We can look everywhere, then say, "It has simply disappeared" Resigned to the fact that another one must be bought. Even go and buy whatever has disappeared. Eventually the item shows itself, a day, a week, a month later.


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> Amazing how often things seem to hide from us. We can look everywhere, then say, "It has simply disappeared" Resigned to the fact that another one must be bought. Even go and buy whatever has disappeared. Eventually the item shows itself, a day, a week, a month later.


I know, it's just the weirdest thing...sometimes when something has been precious to me I send up a prayer to St Anthony... the Saint of Lost things and people.. I have faith it works...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

When my gramma was pregnant with one of her many children, she combined prayers to St. Anthony and St. Gerard (patron saint of pregnant women) because she lost her engagement ring while picking blueberries on my grandparents' lake property. The next summer after the baby was born, she was out picking blueberries again and found the ring. St. Anthony and St. Gerard...now there's a powerhouse!


----------



## WheatenLover

Jackie23 said:


> I spent about 4 hours taking apart my vacuum, cleaning it and putting it all back together....a big PITA....It was clogged up with dirt and hair, anyway finally got it back together, nice and clean and stashed in the closet...that was my biggie for the day.


I've had my Dyson since 2005. I attribute its long life to being taken apart and cleaned thoroughly every year.


----------



## Pepper

I'm Voting.  Then I'll reward myself with bagels.


----------



## WheatenLover

Bretrick said:


> My boot is on, keeping my ankle stable.
> The boot has been on for 2 weeks and will be on for another 4 weeks minimum.


Oh. I thought they were just used when folks could start walking on it. I learn something new every day!


----------



## Bretrick

WheatenLover said:


> Oh. I thought they were just used when folks could start walking on it. I learn something new every day!


Moon Boots are medically called CAM Boots - Controlled Ankle Movement Boots


----------



## Irwin

Today is boxing day in my house. I'll be boxing up a bunch of books.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Walked to the polls to vote this morning.

I was number 83, not much of a turnout in the off years.


----------



## Tom 86

Going to a new reconstruction surgeon for my knee today. The lady specialist did all she could with the Synvisc shot & draining 124 ml of fluid from my right knee.   Sunday it swelled up behind the knee where it would not bend more than 15º

  So I sent her a text message.  She called me Monday & we chatted some. She said she doesn't think she can do anymore for me that I need to see this new reconstruction surgeon because I have a partial replacement in that knee from back in 03 that was only supposed to last 7 to 10 years. So she got me an Appt. for today.  He was the Dr. that told her to try the Synvisc shot first.  Well, that didn't work, as my knee is swelled up about twice the size again.

  I've had this pain of double10 now for almost a year, can't walk without a walker.  Before I use to walk 2 to 3 miles a day with nothing.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> So your boot is just sitting around waiting for you to be able to bear weight on your injured foot?
> How are you keeping it entertained?



Wiggling toes, perhaps?  Or possibly, watching foot videos? 
I always enjoy your funny wordings, Wheatenlover.


----------



## Kaila

Tom 86 said:


> an Appt. for today. He was the Dr. that told her to try the Synvisc shot first. Well, that didn't work, as my knee is swelled up about twice the size again.
> 
> I've had this pain of double10 now for almost a year, can't walk without a walker. Before I use to walk 2 to 3 miles a day with nothing.



So sorry your knee is still such a difficult and painful problem, Tom!


----------



## Della

I voted and then decorated the living room for Christmas.  

Yes, I know I'm about two months early, but I just felt like it.  No one sees our living room that much anyway, it's at the back of the house, so if someone comes to our front door they see our dining room on the right and the little den where we have the computer and a small TV on the left.  I try to push guests down the hall to the nice room, but they always say, 'No, no, I can't stay, I'll just sit here for a minute, and plop down on the dog-hair sofa in the den.

Last year I was in the hospital with Covid over Christmas Day, so I'm ready to do it up right this year with more lavish decorations and lots of prezzies whether we actually need anything or not.

The tree really does look pretty!


----------



## Tom 86

Della said:


> I voted and then decorated the living room for Christmas.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm about two months early, but I just felt like it.  No one sees our living room that much anyway, it's at the back of the house, so if someone comes to our front door they see our dining room on the right and the little den where we have the computer and a small TV on the left.  I try to push guests down the hall to the nice room, but they always say, 'No, no, I can't stay, I'll just sit here for a minute, and plop down on the dog-hair sofa in the den.
> 
> Last year I was in the hospital with Covid over Christmas Day, so I'm ready to do it up right this year with more lavish decorations and lots of prezzies whether we actually need anything or not.
> 
> The tree really does look pretty!


*That's great.*  My Wife & I use to put our tree up & I decorated the house & trees outside many years ago first of Nov.  It was still warm then.  We had an artificial tree.  We took the tree down sometime the week after Christmas.  Outside lights waited till a warm day.


----------



## debodun

Voted, then went to a hand specialist this morning. What a waste of insurance money. After a quick exam, he said he wanted me to come back to see his practice associate. I have to go back on November 24. I don't know what he couldn't do for me that his associate could.

I wasn't home 10 minutes when a car pulled in my driveway. Some other person interested in my house and wanted a walk-through. Come to find out he is a friend of my cousin, the hospice chaplain, and is a real estate broker.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

*Car Shopping Successful* !!   .  Checks all the boxes … reasonable price, low mileage, good gas mileage.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun...hand? What did I miss? How did you hurt your hand?

Maybe your cousin's friend will be your buyer. Fingers crossed

While taking a break from sorting clothes, rearranging my closet, hunting a storage box for all those darned coffee mugs, the books that I've read and will never read again were looking at me and demanding to know why I would keep someone else from enjoying them. Most of them are stacked up neatly on the floor waiting for a couple of not-too-big boxes. Goodwill used to take books. I'm gonna ask if they still do. The books that are left are either first editions that I inherited or written by DH, brother, or cousins.

I found all sorts of things in the closet that made me think "hey...why am I keeping this?" Like the sofa pillows that came with the sofa. They're ugly, and I never used them. Goodwill. Clothes I didn't wear all summer. Goodwill. Unpacked the winter clothes and wondered why I stored them because there were a lot of things in there that were either worn out or hadn't been worn last winter. Tossed the worn ones. Goodwill for the others.

Started on some kitchen cabinets that are tucked out of the way in a corner and were installed for storage, not necessarily kitchen storage, just storage. Um. Reckon why I thought it necessary to keep a box with all of DH's computer passwords? He's been gone for 12 years! Two pair of glasses from way back that can't be salvaged because the frames are shot. Kept them why? Unloaded a bunch of useless odds and ends like dried out ballpoint pens and was reminded that they're called Kugelschreiber in German. Wut? Wonder why that came to mind.

And then, finally, I marched my bony self outside and covered the window a/c. Tomorrow I'll cover the part that's inside the house.

I was busy busy busy all day long, and I'm starved. I was going to make myself some lunch, but DD came over and announced that DGD is going to make pork chops for supper. At six. I'm hungry NOW!


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @debodun...hand? What did I miss? How did you hurt your hand?


Here's the thread:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/i-gashed-my-knuckle.64874/


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @debodun
> 
> Maybe your cousin's friend will be your buyer. Fingers crossed


This person is a real estate broker, not a buyer. I looked at his web page on Zillow and it said he hasn't sold a house in the last 12 months.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well I couldn't find my specs.. they are pretty new I've only worn them once or twice but I couldn't find them anywhere.
> 
> I opened every drawer, emptied every coat pocket, searched in every bag..nothing!! Searched down the back of the sofas.. even took the seats off one sofa ( the other has fixed leather seats)..  and realised it needed vac'ing.. so got the mini vac out and cleaned that up of all the dust... but  still no specs.. now I was getting frustrated and totally confused as to how they could just disappear..
> 
> Just as I was thinking I'll have to buy another pair, I looked in a spec case which is in the medicine drawer.. which is where I keep my sunglasses in cases ( don't ask)... and there in one of my sunglasses cases was my  seeing Specs.... *phew*


My missing jeans must be related to your specs.   lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wow @debodun, that was two weeks ago! Hope the doc's colleague can make it all better.


----------



## debodun

Three weeks ago yesterday.


----------



## debodun

The realtor was back. I went to put the garbage out and his car was in the driveway. I saw him out front taking pictures of the house. He never alterted me he was there, if I hadn't gone outside, I wouldn't have known. That irks me a little that he would do that when I haven't even listed with him and he did it without alerting me. He must really want to sell my house. The value he placed on it is $193K.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 this morning,temp was 39,dropped letters off at mailbox on my way to 7/11 to buy some milk
My long walk of the day,went 6 blocks to Walgreens needed a couple of items,took the bus home
The rest of my day sitting in my recliner reading NYT,my book
its been a partly sunny day,a bit breezy temps in the 40's


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun When the rumors started that our house would be on the market, we'd see people out taking pix often and not always realtors, either. Not a big deal. He probably just didn't want to bother you. I like the value he put on it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Made an early morning run to Walmart,,got most of the items on my shopping list.
Library was next,, hardly anyone in there.

Turkey hunters  are still trying their luck.
Made a batch of cookies  for sone to take back to the granddaughters.

Mac still not his playful self.
Favoring a back foot,,can't see anything  wrong with it.
Hasn't eaten his  dog food,,,just a few treats.


----------



## PamfromTx

Looked thru a couple of those plastic tubs that are holding Christmas decor.  How did I accumulate so many plastic tubs?!?  I'm looking for a lost tree skirt.  We didn't find it last Christmas but I had hopes I'd find it.

How does a tree skirt just walk off?!?


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Looked thru a couple of those plastic tubs that are holding Christmas decor.  How did I accumulate so many plastic tubs?!?  I'm looking for a lost tree skirt.  We didn't find it last Christmas but I had hopes I'd find it.
> 
> How does a tree skirt just walk off?!?


Same way as Jeans and specs do....


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> @charry  Your granddaughters are beautiful young women.


Thank you jules ....
There’s another one Olivia .....


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Made an early morning run to Walmart,,got most of the items on my shopping list.
> Library was next,, hardly anyone in there.
> 
> Turkey hunters  are still trying their luck.
> Made a batch of cookies  for sone to take back to the granddaughters.
> 
> Mac still not his playful self.
> Favoring a back foot,,can't see anything  wrong with it.
> Hasn't eaten his  dog food,,,just a few treats.


You might need to take him to the vet.  It could be his knee or hip.  Stella sees the vet Friday and gets groomed before hand.  She looks a bit humped back to me now.  I think her back legs are growing higher than her front, or she could just need her anal glands drained According to Google.  

Her tail was docked wrong and has grown a little as Denise pointed out.    Met Denise on a walk with her yorkie who has a very short tail.  Tail length is not an issue for me on such a short dog.  Not having it docked again for sure


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> Looked thru a couple of those plastic tubs that are holding Christmas decor.  How did I accumulate so many plastic tubs?!?  I'm looking for a lost tree skirt.  We didn't find it last Christmas but I had hopes I'd find it.
> 
> How does a tree skirt just walk off?!?


Around the waist of a guest


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> How does a tree skirt just walk off?!?



Does it _dance away? 

Was this a riddle? _


----------



## PamfromTx

It's not a riddle.  lol  I'm asking Holly how can a tree skirt just disappear from my storage bins.


----------



## Kaila

Did you think that maybe Holly took it? 

I am just joking!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Did you think that maybe Holly took it?
> 
> I am just joking!!!!!


Nah, she probably has a closet full of tree skirts.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> Having a great time with my pets!  That's all!


What more could you ask for? ❤


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well I couldn't find my specs.. they are pretty new I've only worn them once or twice but I couldn't find them anywhere.
> 
> I opened every drawer, emptied every coat pocket, searched in every bag..nothing!! Searched down the back of the sofas.. even took the seats off one sofa ( the other has fixed leather seats)..  and realised it needed vac'ing.. so got the mini vac out and cleaned that up of all the dust... but  still no specs.. now I was getting frustrated and totally confused as to how they could just disappear..
> 
> Just as I was thinking I'll have to buy another pair, I looked in a spec case which is in the medicine drawer.. which is where I keep my sunglasses in cases ( don't ask)... and there in one of my sunglasses cases was my  seeing Specs.... *phew*


Did you look on top of your head? LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Does it _dance away?
> 
> Was this a riddle? _


Watch Deb take a nibble of my riddle.   lol @ nibble (her fav word).


----------



## Kaila

In the mirror would be another good place to look for lost specs!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Same way as Jeans and specs do....


----------



## Trila

I just got back from a day at the roller rink.  We hosted a b-day party for a little boy who is turning 4.  Not only was it his b-day, but he was also celebrating because he had had his last chemo treatment!   He was such a happy little guy!  ❤


----------



## Kaila

Does that above post, mean she got the _correct answer, _@PamfromTx  ?


----------



## Trila

@hollydolly  ....here, I have an extra pair of specs you can borrow.


----------



## Kaila

Oh @Trila 
I think  that is _very thoughtful and helpful of you!
_


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> @hollydolly  ....here, I have an extra pair of specs you can borrow.


Ha!! You're are so kind , I knew there was a reason Liked you...


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I just got back from a day at the roller rink.  We hosted a b-day party for a little boy who is turning 4.  Not only was it his b-day, but he was also celebrating because he had had his last chemo treatment!   He was such a happy little guy!  ❤


Faaaantastic... yeaaaah for that Brave little soldier.. may he live a very long healthy life


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly  I thought you'd be asleep, at after midnight there.
I considered telling @Trila  you wouldn't need them at that hour, but I would have been wrong!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! You're are so kind , I knew there was a reason Liked you...


Awww....I'm blushing!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly  I thought you'd be asleep, at after midnight there.
> I considered telling @Trila  you wouldn't need them at that hour, but I would have been wrong!


Kaila, you've known me a long time now and you still don't know that I'm a night owl...


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Oh @Trila
> I think  that is _very thoughtful and helpful of you!
> _


I try....


----------



## palides2021

Della said:


> I voted and then decorated the living room for Christmas.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm about two months early, but I just felt like it.  No one sees our living room that much anyway, it's at the back of the house, so if someone comes to our front door they see our dining room on the right and the little den where we have the computer and a small TV on the left.  I try to push guests down the hall to the nice room, but they always say, 'No, no, I can't stay, I'll just sit here for a minute, and plop down on the dog-hair sofa in the den.
> 
> Last year I was in the hospital with Covid over Christmas Day, so I'm ready to do it up right this year with more lavish decorations and lots of prezzies whether we actually need anything or not.
> 
> The tree really does look pretty!


Years ago, when I worked in a hospital, my supervisor invited us to her house for dinner. It was not Christmas, but she had a Christmas tree in every room. I fell in love with her house. It had a special meaning to her.


----------



## palides2021

Trila said:


> I just got back from a day at the roller rink.  We hosted a b-day party for a little boy who is turning 4.  Not only was it his b-day, but he was also celebrating because he had had his last chemo treatment!   He was such a happy little guy!  ❤


Wow! That was a super special thing to do for him! I'm glad that was his last chemo. I used to work in a children's hospital and we would bring in entertainment (clowns, music, etc) for the kids. They loved it!


----------



## palides2021

Sat down to write after a full day. Several men working downstairs all day. Had to retreat to upstairs because of the noise. The flooded basement is now dry. Drywall was removed up to 2 feet all around. This revealed that parts of the basement had old wood studs and only styrofoam for insulation. Thinking of removing all of the drywall in that area and putting metal studs and good insulation to match the utility room that had been done that way. Plumbers finally came and fixed the leak. So had running water today, finally. Slowly but surely, we're getting there.


----------



## Kaila

I'm glad you have running water now, @palides2021


----------



## palides2021

Kaila said:


> I'm glad you have running water now, @palides2021


Me too.


----------



## dseag2

Today I volunteered to decorate a historic house for Christmas at our local arboretum.  When I got there they told us they didn't need us, but the artificial Christmas trees had just been put out and needed "fluffing".  One of the other volunteers said they are going to call us "fluffers" and I wondered if she knew what that meant.  Sorry, naughty.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Oh @Trila
> I think  that is _very thoughtful and helpful of you!
> _


thanks....I'd hate to see her bumping around and hurting herself.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we woke up to Ice everywhere...a white winter wonderland.... The sun is out now albeit cold and the ice on the roofs of the vehicles and  on the lawns has all but melted.... Thanks goodness I had my car in the Garage....I don't often put it in there because it's really a bind to get it in being only slightly wider than my car, so it takes a few  reversing shunts to get it in without scratching it, but I I knew I was going to be home for a whole week this week and that there was inclement weather  forecast so I put it away.
 Pleased I did now, given all the heavy   rain and now Ice we've had in the last 6 days  ...

Today I have a Business meeting Via Zoom which is expected to last about an hour...so I won't be going anywhere today...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We won't get ice or even frost, but it's going to be cold at night. Heck, it's going to be cold during the day

It's laundry day. Changing the bed linens isn't my favorite thing to do. Funny how that keeps happening. It's like the !@#$%&* dusting and vacuuming. I keep doing it, and it keeps needing to be done again. 

I want to go to Walmart to get boxes for the books to take to Goodwill, but DD has a busy day starting around lunchtime and lasting until after 9 tonight so don't want to ask her to take me.

After all my purging activity yesterday, I'm kind of burned out even though there's more to do. My motivation seems to have motivated itself into all the trash that was collected yesterday. There are still all those CDs... and I really should tackle the kitchen cabinets. The only ones that got done yesterday are the one over the fridge and a narrow one next to the fridge.

Somebody light a fire under me


----------



## Sliverfox

We have a light covering of  snow this morning.
The turkey hunters went out  for a few hours of  hunting.
Son has to return  to southeastern PA.

He & Mac  played a lot while here,, figure Mac will miss him.
Son's  Boston Terrier will  have to give him a smell test when he gets home.

He will be back for deer  hunting after Thanksgiving.
Asked him  if  grand  daughter doesn't  have to work to bring her with him.

Anyhow  its quiet here ,looking out at the snow,,makes me want to curl up with  a book.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun How's it going with the dumpster? When does it get picked up? This move of _yours_ has _me_ positively exhausted. I'd come up and give you a hand, but I'm too tired


----------



## RadishRose

Meeting a friend for lunch.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Acupuncture at 11:00, at 1:30 take my dog to the vet. 
I'm having the acupuncturist begin treatment for obesity.


----------



## MickaC

Doing what i hate doing around this time every year.....getting out more appropriate footwear.
Putting sandals away......getting those dreadful socks out, only wear them away from home.
Yesterday, set the temp up to 24 from 23.
Got out my heavy winter jacket.....what will i wear wear when it's -30, now it's -7.
I need warm coats because i go outside with the guys on their jobs, so i know who's done what.
I HATE COLD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Going to the gym this morning.  Then doing some work and trying to figure out Windows 11 and my new computer...


----------



## Alligatorob

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm having the acupuncturist begin treatment for obesity


Interesting, does that work?


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> I HATE COLD !!!!!!!!


So do I, grew up in central Florida and used to hate what I thought were our cold winters there.  Now I know it can be a lot worse, LOL!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

MickaC said:


> Doing what i hate doing around this time every year.....getting out more appropriate footwear.
> Putting sandals away......getting those dreadful socks out, only wear them away from home.
> Yesterday, set the temp up to 24 from 23.
> Got out my heavy winter jacket.....what will i wear wear when it's -30, now it's -7.
> I need warm coats because i go outside with the guys on their jobs, so i know who's done what.
> I HATE COLD !!!!!!!!


Here ya go!
Best Heated Jackets 2021 - The Warming Store Rankings

There are also electric socks and gloves. 

Oh, and don't forget your shoe chains! I liked Yaktrax best.


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Here ya go!
> Best Heated Jackets 2021 - The Warming Store Rankings
> 
> There are also electric socks and gloves.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget your shoe chains! I liked Yaktrax best.


Thanks for the suggestion......but.....i need a long coat.....have known someone that got one....for theirs reasons.....they weren't thrilled.


----------



## JimBob1952

I'm working.  Slept a little late as I stayed up last night watching Virginia election returns.  I'll work until about 2, then swim a mile. Then a little more work, then an online bridge tournament tonight.  Hoping my partner and I can avoid coming in last, as we've done a few times.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Somebody light a fire under me


Sugar, you already had a fire lit under you yesterday!


----------



## Sassycakes

*So far today I called 3 of our Local Supermarkets to ask if they have a particular product. I wanted to check so my husband would not waste his time looking through the store. I just heard from him and none of them had it even though they all said they did. Well, at least I don't have a Doctors appt today. Only God knows how high my blood pressure is already.*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

MickaC said:


> Thanks for the suggestion......but.....i need a long coat.....have known someone that got one....for theirs reasons.....they weren't thrilled.


Okay. How about long unders instead?
Ansell Heated Underwear

Don't forget about hand warmers and foot warmers that you put in your gloves and shoes.

Dang! By the time you're done with the cost involved in all this stuff, you could move to the South of France.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

WheatenLover said:


> Sugar, you already had a fire lit under you yesterday!


It burned out from lack of fuel


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well. I mentioned to DD that I needed book boxes so she told me to put on my shoes and we'd run over to Wallyworld. Not run, drive. So we did. Yippee. Books are packed. Yay me.

Laundry is done and folded. Now it needs to be put away, and the bed needs to be made. I don't wanna

The lawn has been watered. Kids, I want you to know that it's cold out there! What am I going to do when winter comes?


----------



## Kaila

Sassycakes said:


> *So far today I called 3 of our Local Supermarkets to ask if they have a particular product. I wanted to check so my husband would not waste his time looking through the store. I just heard from him and none of them had it even though they all said they did. Well, at least I don't have a Doctors appt today. Only God knows how high my blood pressure is already.*



That is _very frustrating, for sure!_


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What am I going to do when winter comes?


You are going to be glad you don't live in the Northeast. That's kind of like having a broken finger and thinking "well, at least it isn't a broken leg". Utter nonsense since it doesn't solve anything!


----------



## PamfromTx

A little of this... and a little of that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

charry said:


> Getting over our visit with  the granddaughters who we haven’t seen for a for few years ....it was lovely , but I felt so worn out today lol ....Lauren and jasmine......View attachment 192385


They are so lovely Charry. Are they twins? If not they sure look like it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not doing much of anything today. I have lots of social networking and T.V. to catch up on.  I'm still in vacation mode (was on vacation for a week, came home a week ago). I need to sort my clothes so I can do laundry early tomorrow morning. Maybe I'll straighten up in here a bit, maybe not.


----------



## Tom 86

Just got back from getting a shot in my right eye for wet M.D.  He said things are looking much better as there was just a small trace of blood in the back of your eye.
  I would not have treated you but as you told the nurses you are on schedule to get a knee replacement next month I thought I better do the shot again just in case you are in the hospital at the time of your next appt. 

  So now I'm using dark glasses to see to type with.


----------



## charry

OneEyedDiva said:


> They are so lovely Charry. Are they twins? If not they sure look like it.


Not twins , 2 years gap.....Thankyou  for your kind words x


----------



## Aneeda72

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting, does that work?


Well, it would only work on me if they stuck all the needles into my tongue


----------



## hollydolly

Honestly what is the actual point of having prime with Amazon if they don't stick to the delivery date...?

I had an  extremely important business meeting today, it couldn't be missed or referred to another time..so it was important I wasn't disturbed.

My amazon order was due to be delivered tomorrow but I knew I have more meetings tomorrow out of the house,  so I had the option to change the delivery date which I did immediately before I paid .. to Saturday.. 3 days hence !! .. That would get me past  today's Zoom  meeting , and all of tomorrows

What happened?.. you got it... right at the start of the Zoom meeting and everyone was in their respective ' zoom rooms'',  Amazon turned up with  the delivery.. not all of it just one part of it.. ...the rest I presume will arrive Saturday...

jeez, I just think I might be better off cancelling prime, this kind of thing happens all too often lately  , what am I paying for aside from prime Movies which I never watch


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch.


I hope it was a great  time!  I would love to do that.


----------



## palides2021

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well. I mentioned to DD that I needed book boxes so she told me to put on my shoes and we'd run over to Wallyworld. Not run, drive. So we did. Yippee. Books are packed. Yay me.
> 
> Laundry is done and folded. Now it needs to be put away, and the bed needs to be made. I don't wanna
> 
> The lawn has been watered. Kids, I want you to know that it's cold out there! What am I going to do when winter comes?


GeorgiaXplant and others, your words remind me of the song "Baby it's cold outside"


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> A little of this... and a little of that.


Sounds like a plan, Pam!,


----------



## Pappy

Wife went to get her hair done, but didn’t. The hairdresser has screwed up the appointment. This afternoon I went up to VA and got toenails trimmed. Oh, they look so pretty..


----------



## JustBonee

Went to the grocery store earlier,   and came back home  minus several items  ... .  just wondering which way  it's headed.

Watching a rainy day on my patio this afternoon.  Summer disappeared  overnight... it's cold and rainy,  and feels like Fall, and looks the part too.    
And the time change will cap it off Sunday.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Went to the grocery store earlier,   and came back home  minus several items  ... .  just wondering which way  it's headed.
> 
> Watching a rainy day on my patio this afternoon.  Summer disappeared  overnight... it's cold and rainy,  and feels like Fall, and looks the part too.
> And the time change will cap it off Sunday.


Weirdly that's what's happened to us. The clocks went back 3 days ago.. and now we've gone from relatively warm weather and sun for the most part, to Complete Ice and white-out overnight, the temps have plunged..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

WheatenLover said:


> You are going to be glad you don't live in the Northeast. That's kind of like having a broken finger and thinking "well, at least it isn't a broken leg". Utter nonsense since it doesn't solve anything!


Going to be? I already am! Living in the UP cured me of thinking winter is okay. Nope. It's not. It's cold. It's sNOwy. It's icey. It's brutal. It's way too long.

BTW, y'all will be glad to know that I did make up the bed with clean sheets. What? Of course they're clean sheets. Why would I make up the bed with dirty ones? Duh.

Where did @debodun get to? We haven't heard from her today. Hope she didn't fall into her dumpster


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @debodun How's it going with the dumpster? When does it get picked up? This move of _yours_ has _me_ positively exhausted. I'd come up and give you a hand, but I'm too tired


I have it about 3/4 full.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> I have it about 3/4 full.


There you are! Whew. I was starting to worry. 3/4 full is a lot. This time next year all this moving stuff will be just a bad memory and you'll be comfy and cozy in your new house. With a rescue kitty that's been spayed or neutered and lives in the house because you want him/her to be safe. In a perfect world every home would have a cat, and every cat would have a home.

Oh, and the house you're moving from will have been sold for a tidy sum.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Going to be? I already am! Living in the UP cured me of thinking winter is okay. Nope. It's not. It's cold. It's sNOwy. It's icey. It's brutal. It's way too long.


So you are a transplant from the UP? I can't imagine living there ... it would be my worst nightmare, from everything I've read about it. Actually far north in Canada or Alaska would also be.

My heavy winter coat when I lived in Atlanta turned out to be my early fall coat in Boston. Trying to stay warm there (while riding the T everywhere) was brutal.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There you are! Whew. I was starting to worry. 3/4 full is a lot. This time next year all this moving stuff will be just a bad memory and you'll be comfy and cozy in your new house. With a rescue kitty that's been spayed or neutered and lives in the house because you want him/her to be safe. In a perfect world every home would have a cat, and every cat would have a home.
> 
> Oh, and the house you're moving from will have been sold for a tidy sum.


I love your positive view of the future!  Happy endings are the best!


----------



## dseag2

Had a deep tissue massage.  I feel like I worked out today.


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> Weirdly that's what's happened to us. The clocks went back 3 days ago.. and now we've gone from relatively warm weather and sun for the most part, to Complete Ice and white-out overnight, the temps have plunged..


You have sun in England LOL?  Seriously, I've been to London a few times and the weather has been beautiful at times.

We went from the 70's and sun a couple of days ago to rain and the 40's here in Dallas, TX.  It will be in the 30's tonight though no ice.  Fall has arrived!


----------



## Trila

palides2021 said:


> GeorgiaXplant and others, your words remind me of the song "Baby it's cold outside"


OMG!  I love this song...but I've never heard/seen this version! ❤❤❤


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay. How about long unders instead?
> Ansell Heated Underwear
> 
> Don't forget about hand warmers and foot warmers that you put in your gloves and shoes.
> 
> Dang! By the time you're done with the cost involved in all this stuff, you could move to the South of France.


It's just so time consuming.
Odd as it may seem.....my attire for at home are the old fashion house dress.....but a modern style.
So, have to slip on pants of a sort.....toque.....jacket, do the zipper up.......there, ready to go out with the guys.
Then do it all over again, next time for their jobs.
Warm weather just makes more sense to me......less tiring.....no dressing up or undressing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

1120 pm.  Just getting drowsy when blue lights start flashing outside my rental.  I peak through the blinds… can’t really see anything, oh well he probably pulled someone over and will be gone shortly.

loud knock on the front door… I am trying to get decent.  More loud knocking. “Who is it?” I shout (rhetorical question but you can’t he too careful. )

large police officer standing on my front porch, lets me know my car door is open, wants To make sure I haven’t been robbed … no just Forgot to close the door when I unpacked from my trip.

ok now I’m wide awake.  Sigh


----------



## Jules

Thank goodness everything was ok @CinnamonSugar 

I did the same as Micka has been doing - prepping for winter.  Took lightweight coats downstairs and moved the heavier ones to the main level.  Most boots are weatherproofed now.  Looked at my shoe rack and put several pairs in a bag for a charity store.  Most were almost brand new so someone with small feet will be happy.  

Put together a box of new items for Christmas baskets at a women’s shelter.


----------



## PamfromTx

Jules said:


> Thank goodness everything was ok @CinnamonSugar
> 
> I did the same as Micka has been doing - prepping for winter.  Took lightweight coats downstairs and moved the heavier ones to the main level.  Most boots are weatherproofed now.  Looked at my shoe rack and put several pairs in a bag for a charity store.  Most were almost brand new so someone with small feet will be happy.
> 
> Put together a box of new items for Christmas baskets at a women’s shelter.


Very generous of you, @Jules.  We need more people like yourself.

I was awoken by   the thunderstorm; lots of thunder, rain and lightening.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

debodun said:


> I have it about 3/4 full.


Your kitten avatar is so cute Deb.


----------



## Alligatorob

Headed to the gym this morning, one last workout before hand surgery tomorrow.  It may be a while before I can go again.

The rest of the day will be mostly getting ready for the surgery.  Just an elective surgery, nothing life threatening.  Hopefully I'll get relatively pain free use of my hand back.

LRTI (Ligament Reconstruction and Tendon Interposition) https://www.schimizzimd.com/lrti-li...and-wrist-elbow-surgeon-frisco-dallas-tx.html


----------



## Jackie23

I need to clean off and prepare for winter my patio....plants and cushions, this will keep me busy today.


----------



## Aneeda72

Alligatorob said:


> Headed to the gym this morning, one last workout before hand surgery tomorrow.  It may be a while before I can go again.
> 
> The rest of the day will be mostly getting ready for the surgery.  Just an elective surgery, nothing life threatening.  Hopefully I'll get relatively pain free use of my hand back.
> 
> LRTI (Ligament Reconstruction and Tendon Interposition) https://www.schimizzimd.com/lrti-li...and-wrist-elbow-surgeon-frisco-dallas-tx.html


Let us know how you are


----------



## Aneeda72

I got the email sent to the group home and we will have a meeting about Joey”s issues .

Bought the smallest freezer I could find for our apartment.  Went to sams club and bought a lot of popcorn the Skinny Pop, comes in 100 calorie bags.  Husband eats about 6 bags at a time.  .  The had some ”Christmas” flavors-white chocolate peppermint, snickerdoodle, and gingerbread.

And the usual stuff.


----------



## Don M.

We're  heading out to a larger town to finish our Christmas shopping for the little kids, today....while the stores still have plenty of stuff.  It's a chilly day, so this will be a good day to get out, before the weekend crowds hit.  If we find what we want quickly, we may even stop by the casino for some fun and Supper.


----------



## PamfromTx

Got a bit chilly.  What a surprise.


----------



## debodun

Fit about what I could into my roll-off. A man came to buy a table.


----------



## debodun

Even filling that roll-off - this is what's left in the attic and on the front porch.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Knight

Reading through some of posts about covid-19  vaccine. Come to the conclusion that the topic is like beating a dead horse.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early walk this morning around 6:40,walked around apt complex temp was 36,brr!!!
This morning,my friend Mary&I went on weekly 'road trip' to Target,needed a few items  Thora& I won't be going grocery shopping tomorrow as we usually do,she has dr's appt 
I didn't go outside this afternoon because it was cloudy/cold temps in 40's Instead,I walked down 3 flights of stairs to basement to pick up my mail,my exercise for the day


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun What's going to happen to the things that are left? Will you get another roll off?


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @debodun What's going to happen to the things that are left? Will you get another roll off?


----------



## Jules

You’ve done an amazing job, @debodun 

Some of those boxes in the attic look heavy.  Split them up and drag them downstairs.  Maybe you can top off the trailer.

I’m going to get my fingers slapped for asking this question.  What condition are the 3 suitcases in?  Those can be desirable.


----------



## debodun

The exteriors are pretty soiled and dusty. I don't know about the interiors. I did use one when I went on an overnight trip 10 years ago. When I cleaned out my aunt's house, she had a set of Flightways suitcases. It took me 8 years to sell those. No one wants luggage you have to actually lug. Everything is on wheels now. I also have other bags and luggage no one even looks at when I gave a sale.


----------



## Ruthanne

Took doggie out for a walk and to do the business.

Went to the bank. 

Measured the huge plastic sheet to put on the front window.  Cut the plastic to size.  Put the 2 sided tape down all around the window and this time extending it some to cover all the cracks in the window frame--they are  not cracked but have some cracks by the installation process. 

Put up the huge piece of plastic and must say I did it almost perfectly this time with hardly any wrinkles.  The plastic is all up and very tightly across the window.  Hopefully this will keep the air that seeps in from coming through the plastic.  We will see how it is as Winter creeps in.

Feeling a big relief after having gotten that plastic up.  Been thinking of doing it for over a week and now it's done!  Hurrah!!


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Even filling that roll-off - this is what's left in the attic and on the front porch.
> 
> View attachment 192857View attachment 192858View attachment 192859View attachment 192860


Please tell me that all of this is going in the trash.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm not in the mood to cook!  I am so anxious about tomorrow's 6 month visit with the Oncologist. 

That's just how I get when I go see this particular doctor.  All the cancer patients make me terribly sad. 

So, I'm hiding in the walk-in closet; hubby will think I'm out but I'm actually at home.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I'm not in the mood to cook!  I am so anxious about tomorrow's 6 month visit with the Oncologist.
> 
> That's just how I get when I go see this particular doctor.  All the cancer patients make me terribly sad.
> 
> So, I'm hiding in the walk-in closet; hubby will think I'm out but I'm actually at home.


That sounds like another scary doctor appointment.  I wish you well and hope things come out well.  I have gotten to the point where I'm afraid of going to doctors because I fear more bad news.  So, I have not been going.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I'm not in the mood to cook!  I am so anxious about tomorrow's 6 month visit with the Oncologist.
> 
> That's just how I get when I go see this particular doctor.  All the cancer patients make me terribly sad.
> 
> So, I'm hiding in the walk-in closet; hubby will think I'm out but I'm actually at home.


Wishing you the very best for tomorrows'visit to your Oncologist Pam,  I can imagine how nerve racking it can be...


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> That sounds like another scary doctor appointment.  I wish you well and hope things come out well.  I have gotten to the point where I'm afraid of going to doctors because I fear more bad news.  So, I have not been going.


I've already had the mammogram, breast ultrasound, chest x-ray and they were all clear, @Ruthanne and @hollydolly  .  Tomorrow's visit consists of a lot of lab work and 'discussions'.  It's part of my every six month visit.


----------



## hollydolly

Been a long day today... 3 meetings in total today. I seem to be in my car driving to somewhere else all day today , and paying parking charges all day as well..

It was really very cold as well.. I wore my coat .. and I was warm enough.. but when I was sitting at some traffic lights in the car, I watched this 40 something tattooed  guy and his lady dressed in gym gear, (leggings, short, sweatshirt)  come out ,and the look of shock on his face when he hit the cold, he exclaimed so loudly , that I could read his lips that he was saying how freezing he was to his lady.. who had the sense to have a coat on.....

Tonight there's fireworks going off early as usual for fireworks night ( 5th November)... It's racing towards 10pm and people just start randomly letting these off in suburban streets.. and it frightens the animals....It's bad enough on Guy Fawkes night.. but  some people will use any excuse to set these super loud fireworks off for days before and after the 5th ...


----------



## MickaC

I'll spread my sunshine with what i did today. .
Turned the living room tv on at 6:30 this morning as usual.......apparently it DIED sometime through the nite....the nerve.
So....
Played musical chairs with tv's.
I moved the one in my bedroom to the living room.......the one from downstairs to my bedroom.....the one that died, out the door.....neighbour will take it to the tv cemetary......was too much heavy moving and lifting for me, but, gotta do what you have to do......tired and sore.
The one from the bedroom is 4" smaller than the other one which was 42".......can't get over how much smaller it looks.
Might invest in a larger one.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> I've already had the mammogram, breast ultrasound, chest x-ray and they were all clear, @Ruthanne and @hollydolly  .  Tomorrow's visit consists of a lot of lab work and 'discussions'.  It's part of my every six month visit.


HAPPY for your positive results, Pam.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I've already had the mammogram, breast ultrasound, chest x-ray and they were all clear, @Ruthanne and @hollydolly  .  Tomorrow's visit consists of a lot of lab work and 'discussions'.  It's part of my every six month visit.


I'm glad everything was clear!  That's great news!


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Headed to the gym this morning, one last workout before hand surgery tomorrow.  It may be a while before I can go again.
> 
> The rest of the day will be mostly getting ready for the surgery.  Just an elective surgery, nothing life threatening.  Hopefully I'll get relatively pain free use of my hand back.
> 
> LRTI (Ligament Reconstruction and Tendon Interposition) https://www.schimizzimd.com/lrti-li...and-wrist-elbow-surgeon-frisco-dallas-tx.html


GOOD LUCK with surgery.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> I'm not in the mood to cook!  I am so anxious about tomorrow's 6 month visit with the Oncologist.
> 
> That's just how I get when I go see this particular doctor.  All the cancer patients make me terribly sad.
> 
> So, I'm hiding in the walk-in closet; hubby will think I'm out but I'm actually at home.


I sure hope you get only good news at the oncologist tomorrow. Are you going by yourself?


----------



## dseag2

Waited at home while my car was in the shop for maintenance.  I HATE staying at home during the day.  I would much prefer being at the gym or at the grocery store.  Maybe I just don't want to spend time with myself?  Comments welcome.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I was really worried about my dog, Aidan. He was sharply and loudly yelping from time to time, and his front legs were a bit stiff when he walked. Oddly, the yelping didn't occur when he was running to look out the window to see if barking was warranted, or leaping onto furniture, etc. I thought maybe he had Lyme disease. He's vaccinated, but the vaccine is only effective 60% of the time.

So my daughter had to take him to the emergency vet again (I think this is time #5 since July). He has injured his back, and was in a lot of pain. The vet sent him home with muscle relaxers and pain pills. They are effective, as he is lying down and is very, very calm.  For once, my daughter saw one of the two vets I trust in the practice.

The last 3 visits, one vet checked his teeth and marveled over what good shape they were in for his age, and said they did not need to be cleaned. The second vet said he had sheared off his molars and they would have to be removed. The third time Aidan was at the vet, I told my daughter to ask him to look at the molars. #3 said they were fine, just worn down a bit because of his age (nearly 11). This is why I only trust 2 of the vets. In 12 years, neither of them has done anything but be the poster women for great veterinary care.

There must be shortage of vets here because another one I know is opening a second practice and hiring a vet to run it. She is overloaded with patients, and can't take any more. At our vet, no can get an appointment very speedily. They have the only emergency vet clinic in town and must be making a lot of money doing that. It costs $130 just to walk in the door. And if your pet is sick, you need him/her to be seen faster than 5 days or more, so you have to go to the emergency clinic.

I cleaned the kitchen today while I had chicken baking in the oven for dinner. It took 45 minutes, but the great news is that I had the stamina to stand up for that long. Usually it's been 15 minutes max, a break, and then back at whatever I'm doing. All of my muscles felt very weak just as the 45 minutes were up. When that happens, I always wonder if I'm going to make it back to my bedroom, but so far I have. It's the strangest feeling and it comes on suddenly. Sort of like my muscles are dizzy, instead of me being dizzy.


----------



## Shero

WheatenLover said:


> I sure hope you get only good news at the oncologist tomorrow. Are you going by yourself?


I do too Pam, hope all goes well


----------



## Shero

Hope all went well with the surgery Alligatorob


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I was really worried about my dog, Aidan. He was sharply and loudly yelping from time to time, and his front legs were a bit stiff when he walked. Oddly, the yelping didn't occur when he was running to look out the window to see if barking was warranted, or leaping onto furniture, etc. I thought maybe he had Lyme disease. He's vaccinated, but the vaccine is only effective 60% of the time.
> 
> So my daughter had to take him to the emergency vet again (I think this is time #5 since July). He has injured his back, and was in a lot of pain. The vet sent him home with muscle relaxers and pain pills. They are effective, as he is lying down and is very, very calm.  For once, my daughter saw one of the two vets I trust in the practice.
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned the kitchen today while I had chicken baking in the oven for dinner. It took 45 minutes, but the great news is that I had the stamina to stand up for that long. Usually it's been 15 minutes max, a break, and then back at whatever I'm doing. All of my muscles felt very weak just as the 45 minutes were up. When that happens, I always wonder if I'm going to make it back to my bedroom, but so far I have. It's the strangest feeling and it comes on suddenly. Sort of like my muscles are dizzy, instead of me being dizzy.


Hopefully the ever gorgeous Aidan will be better soon bless him . I understand your concern totally.  My DD's dogs are like here children to her, and she takes care of them like a Vet would,  and if there's something she can't fix immediately , she gets them at the Vet quick-smart... 

As for your muscle weakness... the fact you could stand up for 45 minutes is great news... *yeah*.  .. but perhaps it was just too much pressure on the muscles.. what does your Oncologist say ?...


----------



## Furryanimal

Going to the rugby ....Cardiff v Newport.Vaccine passport in tow...
Newport to win...


----------



## hollydolly

Today is a glorious sunny day, 5 deg c... blue skies and despite the low tems it's really warm in my rear garden which gets all the morning and afternoon sun...

This morning has been a day of Royal Mail  , and Amazon deliveries ... still a few more to come..

Put the world to right about cars with my Postman (mailman) whose cars are his passion... and we were discussing the key cutter whose coming today to cut me a new car key.. they just do it in the back of a van apparently..

So.. despite the sun, sadly I can't go out and make photo memories today... too much to have to wait in for..


----------



## Pam

Looking after son's dog as per usual. Also been texting with my grandson (16) who has Covid.


----------



## Alligatorob

Up and suffering the morning without coffee...

 
and
soon...


----------



## katlupe

My  plan for today is to do a small load of laundry, work on my blog and then at two it is our coffee hour downstairs. Sun is shining but it is cold and the cars are all frosted over. The plants I see outside my windows have not been hit by the frost yet, but they are protected by the courtyard they are in.


----------



## hollydolly

Still waiting for the key cutter guy... in the meantime, I've got all the packages delivered, and the contents all put away in their rightful places...and of course got all the cardboard boxes flattened and in the recycle bin

Vac'd right throughout the house, upstairs and down... and washed the 2 bathroom floors & kitchen floor..  .... then  transferred some clothing from my dressing room.. ( walk in closet/office)... to another bedroom triple wardrobe ..

Several other bits and bobs got done, and now the sun is going in and it's becoming overcast  I'll close all the windows, and go and close up  the Barn and garden sheds, while I'm still waiting for this guy to arrive...

Gonna make a  hot cup of tea and have a  Sultana scone and cream and jam with it..


----------



## Tom 86

I'm headed to my P.C. Dr.  Him & I are going to have a good sit down chat.  Going to ask WHY I had to go through all these knee injections & therapy for 8 months. All because the X-rays he took were on me laying on an X-ray table for my knee shots. 

  When if he would have had me STANDING & putting pressure on that knee as this new reconstruction surgeon had done I could have had my total knee replaced by now & NO pain.

  Everyone I went to looked at the x-rays on me laying on the table.  So everything looked good in those X-rays.  But when I stood on it under pressure it showed the whole right side of the knee was bone on bone. No amount of shots or therapy would cure that this new surgeon said.


----------



## RadishRose

dseag2 said:


> Waited at home while my car was in the shop for maintenance.  I HATE staying at home during the day.  I would much prefer being at the gym or at the grocery store.  Maybe I just don't want to spend time with myself?  Comments welcome.


You just enjoy being out and about. When you can't get out, at least you have us.


----------



## RadishRose

It's such a beautiful day here, I wanna go out even though I went out yesterday for groceries.

 I'm thinking to go to Walmart just to see if there's any shortages/empty shelves. I haven't been there in many months.

The Walmarts in my immediate area are not Super Walmarts in that they're not a full service grocery store, just the basics and the junk as far as food goes.

We had our first frost last night.


----------



## Kaila

Pam said:


> Looking after son's dog as per usual. Also been texting with my grandson (16) who has Covid.


We hope he gets better very soon, Pam.


----------



## debodun

Got all I could into the roll-off that was allowed. This is it just before the guy came and removed it - views from ground level and from upstairs.


----------



## Kaila

You did a great job with that,  @debodun 
It is such a huge and daunting undertaking, to deal with each and every one of all of the steps entailed, 
with vacating such a large house and home, that was in your family for so long.  It's surely a very different and much longer, more difficult process, than selling and moving from some other type of place would be.


----------



## Della

Deb, on the Hoarder shows they often get things down from the attic or upstairs, by making a slide out of a ladder and propping it against the window, then sliding things down.  I've also seen them load up garbage bags and lower them out the window with a rope.  Anything but having you strain your back carrying big boxes of books down flights of  stairs.


----------



## Pappy

Not to much today. Weather is turning bad and forecast is for rain all day and high winds. The little lady has a doctors appointment at 3 pm so I’ll take her over as she does not like to drive in this weather.
(PS) I’m not crazy about it either..


----------



## debodun

Thank you for your supportive comment. Kaila. I think the emotional stress is worse than the physical. I had to laugh, though, when I found an *empty* Cream of Wheat box in the attic. I'm saying to myself, "What the %$@&. Why would anyone save that?"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Your hard work is paying off, @debodun! Congratulations. Truth to tell, there have been times when it really didn't seem like you'd get this far. You're getting closer and closer to spending the holidays in your new home! I'm getting excited for you


----------



## hollydolly

Yep I agree with everyone before me.. Brilliant, job  albeit  exhausting emotionally and physically . Moving house is such a stressful thing at the worst of times, but to do it all on your own in your 60's.. is just Hugely difficult... so a Massive Kudos to you deb we're supporting you all the way


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I worked this morning and am bushed! Meine Füße tun wieder weh! Watching the Braves parade on TV and thinking about finding something productive to do.

Holy cow! You should see the crowds along the parade route! I thought there were a lot of people in downtown Atlanta watching, but the crowds along the way from the city to the ball park are unfreakingbelievable. Looks like the entire state and all the surrounding ones are there.


----------



## Pauline1954

Watching paint dry and painting on a Beach engagement proposal scene. Im oil painting in layers and having to go a little more slow. I have to have it dried and shipped by December 10th.


----------



## Pepper

I really should check this thread everyday.  @PamfromTx I had no idea you were having medical issues.  All the best to you.    

Found out yesterday at my six month check up that
I DON'T HAVE LUNG CANCER!
Since I have been tested twice a year for the last 2 years, we now go to one CT scan a year for 3 years.
I'm not in the mood to deal with cancer.  Ever again.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful but cold day here ,temps in mid 40's
On my early walk this morning around 6:35,it was a tad nippy temp was 34 I walked around our apt complex twice.We had rain/snow mix last night,no snow here in the city unlike areas south of Buffalo in higher elevations. I did notice there were a few icy spots on the sidewalk,luckily I saw them since the outdoor lights were still on
On my mid morning walk around 10:30, I took a 'spur of the moment' stroll over to my close friends, Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} I had an Paul Krugman article from today's NYT for them. She was home, I knocked on door& walked in. This was the 1st time I've been in the house since the beloved dog Aker{pharoh hound} aka 'buddy boy' left us. As soon as I walked into the living room,saw the sofa where he loved to sit&watch the world go by,it hit me he wasn't there,in spirit he was. We had a nice conversation,20 min later left to continue on my walk


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I really should check this thread everyday.  @PamfromTx I had no idea you were having medical issues.  All the best to you.
> 
> Found out yesterday at my six month check up that
> I DON'T HAVE LUNG CANCER!
> Since I have been tested twice a year for the last 2 years, we now go to one CT scan a year for 3 years.
> I'm not in the mood to deal with cancer.  Ever again.


oooooohhhhhhh... how fantastic for you, the best gift you could ever get ......!!


----------



## Pepper

Love you Holly.  I don't know if after only 2 years one can declare freedom, but it sure sounds good when you say it!


----------



## Kaila

debodun said:


> Thank you for your supportive comment. Kaila. I think the emotional stress is worse than the physical. I had to laugh, though, when I found an *empty* Cream of Wheat box in the attic. I'm saying to myself, "What the %$@&. Why would anyone save that?"
> 
> View attachment 193034



It surely would be _extremely emotional.  _Which, I agree, makes it all very difficult and slower, too.

About the Cream of Wheat box....
Perhaps it is now a valuable historical item, 
because it says, _Naturally Flavored. 
 I am not sure how many decades ago, they stopped using actual flavor instead of _artificial flavor, _whatever that is!!_


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kaila said:


> _Naturally Flavored.
> I am not sure how many decades ago, they stopped using actual flavor instead of _artificial flavor, _whatever that is!!_


tastes just like chicken?


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> tastes just like chicken?



_Everything _tastes like chicken?


----------



## Kaila

I think I remember, long ago, that there were C_rackers, _that were sold,
saying on the box, they taste like chicken, artificially flavored!
And they did!   Yikes. (_What was in them?)_

I hope they are no longer on the market.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Kaila, anything unfamiliar (like naturally flavored) or maybe frog legs or mountain oysters  ...somebody is bound to declare it "tastes just like chicken".

What was in those crackers to make them taste like chicken? Artificial chickens?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> I think I remember, long ago, that there were C_rackers, _that were sold,
> saying on the box, they taste like chicken, artificially flavored!
> And they did!   Yikes. (_What was in them?)_
> 
> I hope they are no longer on the market.


Weren’t those “Sociable” crackers?  (Pale rectangles if I remember).  My Aunt Ione always had them on hand.  I never could see the big deal, to be honest


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> I really should check this thread everyday.  @PamfromTx I had no idea you were having medical issues.  All the best to you.
> 
> Found out yesterday at my six month check up that
> I DON'T HAVE LUNG CANCER!
> Since I have been tested twice a year for the last 2 years, we now go to one CT scan a year for 3 years.
> I'm not in the mood to deal with cancer.  Ever again.



Oh gosh, I didn't realize I had missed a batch of posts in this thread,
including _this one!
Hurray, for you and with you, Pepper!  I am very glad for you!
(_Very sorry you did have to deal with all of that, but glad for this update!)


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> I think I remember, long ago, that there were C_rackers, _that were sold,
> saying on the box, they taste like chicken, artificially flavored!
> And they did!   Yikes. (_What was in them?)_
> 
> I hope they are no longer on the market.


I vaguely remember those crackers  and the aftertaste after eating them.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Weren’t those “Sociable” crackers?  (Pale rectangles if I remember).  My Aunt Ione always had them on hand.  I never could see the big deal, to be honest


I hope they are no longer on the market.


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> Got all I could into the roll-off that was allowed. This is it just before the guy came and removed it - views from ground level and from upstairs.
> 
> View attachment 193025View attachment 193026


A great job Deb.......hopefully you'll be in your new home soon.


----------



## Alligatorob

surgery done, and ain't dead yet

but won't post much


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> As for your muscle weakness... the fact you could stand up for 45 minutes is great news... *yeah*.  .. but perhaps it was just too much pressure on the muscles.. what does your Oncologist say ?...


Oncologist says side effect of chemo. Stay hydrated. Let me know if you need a wheelchair. Let's get some more bloodwork on you,

It is getting better. On the bright side, I don't need a wheelchair. And this doesn't happen nearly as often as it used to.


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't know what I'm doing today yet.  It will surely be a lot of sleep tho because I've not gone to sleep yet.  

Unloading the dishwasher perhaps and making meals and feeding doggie and birdie for sure.  Making the bed and most definitely staying warm.


----------



## Furryanimal

Seeing this lot tonight...I will be Comfortably Numb.
They’ll be playing this about 1020pm


----------



## Pappy

Still dark here at 6:15 am and I’m here thumping on my iPad while my sweetheart still sleeps. Must make coffee soon and the rest of the day, who knows? It is college football day so I imagine that will take up most of my day.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:50,when I went to buy paper it was 34 but refreshing because there was no wind. I saw a couple people out&about walking their dogs
This morning,I'm taking a taxi to the airport to meet up with my brother,John,sister in-law, Suzanne Then we'll go to Salamanca,NY{south of Buffalo} to visit  dad who is  buried in local cemetary.The reason for their  quick visit,my niece/god child,Katie got engaged with boyfriend,Zach on her birthday in Sept. Zach is from Williamsville,{suburb of Buffalo}. John&Suzanne are meeting his parents for the 1st time this afternoon. Katie&Zach will be there as well{they drove from NYC}  John&Suzanne fly out tomorrow morning  He always kids me if the weather is bad, he blames me LOL! Its going to be a beautiful weekend here sunny temps in the 50's This will be the highlight of my week


----------



## hollydolly

It's lunchtime here. It's grey and overcast outside.. and 11 deg c.. 

This morning I spent the time putting items into the new matching storage boxes I bought to put onto my shelf in my dressing room..so now all my bags and hats are put away and it's made more room in the glass door modern Armoire for my shoes, boots, and particularly my knee high boots which were a struggle to keep in there  due to the hats and bags  etc.. .

yesterday was a very busy day here, workmen in and out..phone calls all day long... so today looks like it may be a much quieter day..

I've had lunch of maple Cured bacon Quiche ,  and a banana... not together 

Now I'm sitting at the computer just enjoying the chat here and playing music in the background on youtube  ...


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I was really worried about my dog, Aidan. He was sharply and loudly yelping from time to time, and his front legs were a bit stiff when he walked. Oddly, the yelping didn't occur when he was running to look out the window to see if barking was warranted, or leaping onto furniture, etc. I thought maybe he had Lyme disease. He's vaccinated, but the vaccine is only effective 60% of the time.
> 
> So my daughter had to take him to the emergency vet again (I think this is time #5 since July). He has injured his back, and was in a lot of pain. The vet sent him home with muscle relaxers and pain pills. They are effective, as he is lying down and is very, very calm.  For once, my daughter saw one of the two vets I trust in the practice.
> 
> The last 3 visits, one vet checked his teeth and marveled over what good shape they were in for his age, and said they did not need to be cleaned. The second vet said he had sheared off his molars and they would have to be removed. The third time Aidan was at the vet, I told my daughter to ask him to look at the molars. #3 said they were fine, just worn down a bit because of his age (nearly 11). This is why I only trust 2 of the vets. In 12 years, neither of them has done anything but be the poster women for great veterinary care.
> 
> There must be shortage of vets here because another one I know is opening a second practice and hiring a vet to run it. She is overloaded with patients, and can't take any more. At our vet, no can get an appointment very speedily. They have the only emergency vet clinic in town and must be making a lot of money doing that. It costs $130 just to walk in the door. And if your pet is sick, you need him/her to be seen faster than 5 days or more, so you have to go to the emergency clinic.
> 
> I cleaned the kitchen today while I had chicken baking in the oven for dinner. It took 45 minutes, but the great news is that I had the stamina to stand up for that long. Usually it's been 15 minutes max, a break, and then back at whatever I'm doing. All of my muscles felt very weak just as the 45 minutes were up. When that happens, I always wonder if I'm going to make it back to my bedroom, but so far I have. It's the strangest feeling and it comes on suddenly. Sort of like my muscles are dizzy, instead of me being dizzy.


I am sorry about his back.  I hope it gets better soon, back injuries in dogs tough.


----------



## Aneeda72

Starving to death, I hate fasting blood tests!  Waiting for the lab to open, two more hours to wait, and my blood sugar is getting lower and lower .  Will go out for breakfast after.

I had a post removed Thursday, have no ideal which one.  The comment left was “we don’t want to go there”-go where?  Whose “we”?  Left me wondering if the moderators are going to start removing posts because they do dislike or disagree with the content.  Sort of interferes with the whole “freedom of speech” thing that we have in the USA.

So, apparently, we are free to be extremely rude to SF members-questioning their intelligence repeatedly; making nasty comments, and referring to some members in a degrading manner, all of which is against the rules, but which will be left unless removal is requested.  However we will be edited for content and not told what the content was or how it was against the “rules”, of it was against the rules.

I get closer and closer to leaving SF, not that it matters to anyone but me.  Of course, the above might be edited out as well and/or I might be banned for pointing out the above.  Over the last couple of months I have been participating less and less as I am more and more unhappy about what I see as the mistreatment of others.

I really really like most of the people here and enjoy the conversations.  It’s a hard decision to make.
-to stay or leave.


----------



## hollydolly

I just spent ages counting out all the copper and silver change in the change boxes my o/h keeps....

My neck is and shoulders are sore  after being bent over the whole time like Ebenezer scrooge counting out all those pennies ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. got them bagged up into a total of £161.. and some change left over... I'll take them to the bank when I remember but annoyingly the bank will only let us deposit  5 bags of money of any denomination at any one time, regardless that it's going into our account....so the next time I go out I'll take the higher denominations which are bagged up in £10 bags.. the pennies are all in £1 bags..  It all weighs  a ton, I could hardly lift it all once I'd bagged it all up into one box


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> My neck is and shoulders are sore after being bent over the whole time like Ebenezer scrooge counting out all those pennies ..


That was a funny comparison, and picture, Holly.  Thanks for that!

But yes, it's a big job for any of us, to prepare and do it, and the banks don't smile at us any more, when we bring in coins.


----------



## dobielvr

I had plans to do many things today, but I don't think I'll be leaving my house now.
Just feeling kinda blah today.

I'm going to finish loading up my unwanted clothes for dropping off at the Goodwill truck.  I've already got a couple of bags sitting right by my back door so I don't forget them when I do go out.


----------



## dobielvr

Kaila said:


> That was a funny comparison, and picture, Holly.  Thanks for that!
> 
> But yes, it's a big job for any of us, to prepare and do it, and the banks don't smile at us any more, when we bring in coins.


We have a machine called Coinstar in many of local grocery stores.  I think Walmart may have one also.
You can deposit all your change in to the trap, and it will count it for you.  Push out a receipt at the end w/the amount, that you can then take to the clerk and have them give you the proper cash back.

I've used it a few times.  It sounds kind of silly, but it's fun watching it all add up $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Kaila

dobielvr said:


> I've used it a few times. It sounds kind of silly, but it's fun watching it all add up $$$$$$$$$


That sounds like fun to me too, so thanks for adding that it is. 
At least the total money amount, as you watch it, doesn't go up _and down. It only goes up!_


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> We have a machine called Coinstar in many of local grocery stores.  I think Walmart may have one also.
> You can deposit all your change in to the trap, and it will count it for you.  Push out a receipt at the end w/the amount, that you can then take to the clerk and have them give you the proper cash back.
> 
> I've used it a few times.  It sounds kind of silly, but it's fun watching it all add up $$$$$$$$$


We also have them, they've been a thing in Supermarkets here for decades... only once did I use it and it was many years ago, and it was just for about £10 of pennies, and back in those days we didn't get cash back, only a voucher to the value of the money to spend in that same store... and it had to be spent that same day... ..

 Since then I understand the machine now gives a voucher to be exchanged  for the cash. However it takes 9.9 % fee , so if I'd put £161 in the machine today  it would have cost me almost £16 in commission... there not a chance I would even consider that..


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> We also have them, they've been a thing in Supermarkets here for decades... only once did I use it and it was many years ago, and it was just for about £10 of pennies, and back in those days we didn't get cash back, only a voucher to the value of the money to spend in that same store... and it had to be spent that same day... ..
> 
> Since then I understand the machine now gives a voucher to be exchanged  for the cash. However it takes 9.9 % fee , so if I'd put £161 in the machine today  it would have cost me almost £16 in commission... there not a chance I would even consider that..


That's right...I forgot about the fee.
And, I don't remember how much they take..oh well.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> That was a funny comparison, and picture, Holly.  Thanks for that!
> 
> But yes, it's a big job for any of us, to prepare and do it, *and the banks don't smile at us any more, when we bring in coins.*


You're so right they absolutely don't. Both of my banks only take 5 bags at a time, and both of themm won't accept change bagged up or otherwise unless you have an account with them even if you're just wishing to exchange the change for notes... ( not all do that but mine does and my banks are the biggest names in the UK)... Makes you wonder what the high street banks are there for if it's not to accept your money...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> We also have them, they've been a thing in Supermarkets here for decades... only once did I use it and it was many years ago, and it was just for about £10 of pennies, and back in those days we didn't get cash back, only a voucher to the value of the money to spend in that same store... and it had to be spent that same day... ..
> 
> Since then I understand the machine now gives a voucher to be exchanged  for the cash. However it takes 9.9 % fee , so if I'd put £161 in the machine today  it would have cost me almost £16 in commission... there not a chance I would even consider that..



Gosh, I wouldn't like either of those options, a voucher/credit for that store-only purchase, (and with a short time limit, too! )
_OR,_ them taking that much of a cut from it.  Thanks for the heads-up on that!  
I suppose it is better than doing nothing with accumulated coins, for some of us who are not able to do the counting, for various reasons.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> You're so right they absolutely don't. Both of my banks only take 5 bags at a time, and both of themm won't accept change bagged up or otherwise unless you have an account with them even if you're just wishing to exchange the change for notes... ( not all do that but mine does and my banks are the biggest names in the UK)... Makes you wonder what the high street banks are there for if it's not to accept your money...


Gosh, I agree!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Gosh, I wouldn't like either of those options, a voucher/credit for that store-only purchase, (and with a short time limit, too! )
> _OR,_ them taking that much of a cut from it.  Thanks for the heads-up on that!
> *I suppose it is better than doing nothing with accumulated coins, for some of us who are not able to do the counting, for various reasons.*


yes that's the only reason I can think that it would be worth using those machines.. either unable to do the counting or to get to a bank to change it up, especially if the bank is like mine and only accepts change if you bank with them specifically, and some people don't even have a bank  account. I do think almost 10% is daylight robbery tbh.. mostly people who change up money are Poor, or are children with their little savings...


----------



## Kaila

I am actually glad that this subject came up.
I appreciate both @dobielvr   and @hollydolly  for bringing me up-to-date, on what the current options are, (_and are not) _
for the exchanging of coin money!

I was aware things were heading in this direction regarding money, but I had not realized how far they have already gone in these directions, both at banks and at stores, and in general.  It does help me to know how things are, and to adjust myself to the changes, whether I like them or not.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I am actually glad that this subject came up.
> I appreciate both @dobielvr   and @hollydolly  for bringing me up-to-date, on what the current options are, (_and are not) _
> for the exchanging of coin money!
> 
> I was aware things were heading in this direction regarding money, but I had not realized how far they have already gone in these directions, both at banks and at stores, and in general


Doesn’t cost anything at our credit union


----------



## Shero

Going to have a quiet day, maybe some writing in the afternoon. Have to recover from a day of riding yesterday, but oh wht fun!!!!


----------



## Shero

Pepper, such wonderful news. I am so glad for you. Stay well


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Starving to death, I hate fasting blood tests!  Waiting for the lab to open, two more hours to wait, and my blood sugar is getting lower and lower .  Will go out for breakfast after.
> 
> I had a post removed Thursday, have no ideal which one.  The comment left was “we don’t want to go there”-go where?  Whose “we”?  Left me wondering if the moderators are going to start removing posts because they do dislike or disagree with the content.  Sort of interferes with the whole “freedom of speech” thing that we have in the USA.
> 
> So, apparently, we are free to be extremely rude to SF members-questioning their intelligence repeatedly; making nasty comments, and referring to some members in a degrading manner, all of which is against the rules, but which will be left unless removal is requested.  However we will be edited for content and not told what the content was or how it was against the “rules”, of it was against the rules.
> 
> I get closer and closer to leaving SF, not that it matters to anyone but me.  Of course, the above might be edited out as well and/or I might be banned for pointing out the above.  Over the last couple of months I have been participating less and less as I am more and more unhappy about what I see as the mistreatment of others.
> 
> I really really like most of the people here and enjoy the conversations.  It’s a hard decision to make.
> -to stay or leave.


You’ve got so much going on right now, @Aneeda72, I can certainly understand wanting to avoid more stress…. Try doing what I do— stay on the “happy” threads “).  I sure would miss you if you left !


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> I am sorry about his back.  I hope it gets better soon, back injuries in dogs tough.


Thank you. It's not too tough for him. The pain pills and muscle relaxants are doing their jobs and he is taking full advantage of it. We spend our days trying to stop him from acting like an acrobat. Yesterday, my daughter put together his dog bed, after I had washed it. He tried to help, which never goes well because he runs off with the parts (4 bolsters and a pillow). Then he let her be because it was more fun to kick the couch cushions off the couch. (He stands on his head and kicks them with his hind feet). Then he grabbed my daughter's salad (thank goodness there was no dressing on it), ate some lettuce, got lettuce all over the rug ... and that's just a snapshot of his active day.

Meanwhile, I kept trying to keep him calm. I am now his butler. He lightly paws my bedroom door. I open it. He is sitting there and I have to do a big swoop of my arm to get him to come in. A few minutes later, he wants back out. Over and over. Come to find out my daughter went into her room and closed the door just to be shed of him for awhile. But one time, she accidentally left it unlatched, so I showed him, he went in, and I got shed of him instead. I tiptoed back to my room, where my computer is.

I'm pretty sure Aidan is bored.


----------



## Pappy

Years ago I bought online coins from a old water fountain, the kind you see in malls. Got several boxes until seller wised up and started taking the quarters out for himself. Thank God for Coinstar as it made my life a lot easier.


----------



## Pepper

Am awake since 2am, or was it 3am?  Just know I'm exhausted now five or six hours later.  Hope I gain some energy as the day wears on.  Will do the best I can.

Yesterday my son & grandson came over!  They are both so cute!


----------



## Jules

Went furniture shopping and made a decision yesterday.  Now we’ll wait 6 - 8 months.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Went furniture shopping and made a decision yesterday.  Now we’ll wait 6 - 8 months.


why have you got to wait 6-8months ?


----------



## Jules

Custom order, parts, shipping, holidays and demand.  I’m sure the business would like it sooner so they can get the other half of my money.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had every plan to go out to somewhere picturesque and take some photos  because Sun was forecast... hwoever they didn't forecast the freezing high winds as well so I didn't go...

Instead I've just faffed around doing Bitsa... bitsa this and bitsa that...

It's 4.50pm and it's dark.

I like dark evenings, but what I don't like is that now it's dark and I have the blinds closed and all the cosy lamps on, it feels like it should be dinner time... and it's too early...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly  I get it about being dark but too early to eat dinner. Tonight it's our turn.

DD and I did our Walmart-ing early and we got almost everything needed for Thanksgiving dinner, then she dropped me of at the hair cutter's while she took DGD to work. 

So...grocery shopping done with only a couple of things still to get and hair somewhat shorter, thank all that is holy for both! Before we left Walmart I checked real quick for another pair of Lee jeans in my size because the website said there was one pair in stock. Nope. Not where the Lee jeans were. However, I looked two sections down in WM's store brand and what to my wondering eyes did appear? The one pair of Lee jeans in my size mixed in with the others. Yippee! Now I have_ three_ pairs of jeans in my size, positively an abundance of riches! It doesn't take a lot to please me


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Today I had every plan to go out to somewhere picturesque and take some photos  because Sun was forecast... hwoever they didn't forecast the freezing high winds as well so I didn't go...
> 
> Instead I've just faffed around doing Bitsa... bitsa this and bitsa that…





hollydolly said:


> Today I had every plan to go out to somewhere picturesque and take some photos  because Sun was forecast... hwoever they didn't forecast the freezing high winds as well so I didn't go...
> 
> Instead I've just faffed around doing Bitsa... bitsa this and bitsa that...
> 
> It's 4.50pm and it's dark.
> 
> I like dark evenings, but what I don't like is that now it's dark and I have the blinds closed and all the cosy lamps on, it feels like it should be dinner time... and it's too early...


“Faffed around…”. I love it!  Lol I’m going out that in my vocabulary


----------



## Pappy

Ended up going to Target and got some underthings for me and the wife. I usually shop Walmart but since their new policy I am giving up on them. On our way back we stopped at CVS and got our flu shots. 
And to top it off, bought a scratch off ticket, at Publix, and won $100.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> Ended up going to Target and got some underthings for me and the wife. I usually shop Walmart but since their new policy I am giving up on them. On our way back we stopped at CVS and got our flu shots.
> And to top it off, bought a scratch off ticket, at Publix, and won $100.


What is the new Walmart policy, @Pappy ?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly  Faffed and bitsa. I'm stealing those!
@Pappy  Yes! Do tell. What's WM's new policy? And congrats on the $100 win I hope you get tp fritter it away on foolish pleasures


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> “Faffed around…”. I love it!  Lol I’m going out that in my vocabulary


Ditto ^^^
I also liked 'bitsa=bitsa this and bitsa that


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Ended up going to Target and got some underthings for me and the wife. I usually shop Walmart but since their new policy I am giving up on them. On our way back we stopped at CVS and got our flu shots.
> And to top it off, bought a scratch off ticket, at Publix, and won $100.


CONGRATS on your winning.......HAPPY SPENDING.


----------



## Pappy

CinnamonSugar said:


> What is the new Walmart policy, @Pappy ?


No cashiers at all at our Walmart. 100% self check out.


----------



## Pappy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly  Faffed and bitsa. I'm stealing those!
> @Pappy  Yes! Do tell. What's WM's new policy? And congrats on the $100 win I hope you get tp fritter it away on foolish pleasures


Yes, probably more tickets..


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> “Faffed around…”. I love it! Lol I’m going out that in my vocabulary



But, _who will you be able to say that *to, *_other than us, Cinnamon!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> But, _who will you be able to say that *to, *_other than us, Cinnamon!


Ah several Anglophile friends will appreciate it.  

besides folks I work or hang out with already know I walk and *speak* to a different drummer.  They’ll just take it in stride


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ah several Anglophile friends will appreciate it.
> 
> besides folks I work or hang out with already know I walk and *speak* to a different drummer.  They’ll just take it in stride


You'll start a new trend and soon everyone around you will be saying it....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Pappy There's usually one checkout open at the WM where we shop. Usually. What grates my cheese is that we have to check out our own stuff but get no paycheck for being cashiers. Dang! I bet it's going to get real interesting as the holiday season gears up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today I'm just going to faff around and do bitsa. 

Where's @GAlady? I wanna know what National Something Day it is!


----------



## Liberty

Yesterday, hub wanted breakfast at 3 pm so we went to IHOP.  Guess what...there was a new 
Rolls Royce SUV parked in the parking lot with a driver waiting for the to go order to be brought out!

Today - grocery day and probably helping a friend who will call me about his sister and girlfriend.  Sigh.


----------



## Liberty

Ups, forgot to mention my friend's sister got "scammed" in Florida.  One of those debit calls - she got gift cards (as the scammer instructed) and gave the numbers out to them. That gave them access to her charge cards. Sometimes I wonder about her...she is his "sister" sister...was a nun for so many years, living in the convent and all - doesn't even know any 60's music.  That probably has made her very naive.


----------



## Alligatorob

Recovering from surgery fine, but can't post much with only my left hand.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Alligatorob Hope you're at least not in a lot of pain. How long before you'll be able to use both hands?


----------



## Alligatorob

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Alligatorob Hope you're at least not in a lot of pain. How long before you'll be able to use both hands?


lotta pain killers right now

it will be a slow process, hopefully at least a few fingers soon

once healed should be a big improvement


----------



## ronaldj

helping a grandson on his house.


----------



## Pepper

I have so many sheets, etc. that I let it pile up sometimes till I have absolutely no clean ones left and Must do a sheets, etc. laundry or else.  I hope I get the big washer, if not I'll use 2 regular ones.  I hope the laundry room is empty.  I hope I can get the dryers I need.

Laundry gives me a panic attack.  I just want everything to go smoothly, according to my needs and wishes and hopes, and I'd better stop talking about it!  My hands are starting to shake!


----------



## hollydolly

It felt mild in the sun this morning, I had to mow the back lawn,..I thought I was done for the year with mowing but we had gale force winds the other day and it covered the lawn in Laurel leaves, so it was quicker to mow it all up than to blow leaves around with the leaf blower..


Got deliveries today again... another storage box.. these boxes are superb, they're collapsible with lids, and are only £3.99 so this is the 3rd and last one I bought to match in my dressing room... I couldn't even buy a small plastic one for that  .. and these are very spacious and covered in a type of felt ..as well as being collapsible

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07917YRSZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Vac'd all downstairs... changed beds... 

...had all the windows open for most of the day, now it's coming upto 3.30pm it's turned cold, so I've shut them all, it'll be dark in an hour!

I bought a Senior Railcard for the year at a reduced price using our Supermarket Vouchers £10 instead of £30 with the vouchers .. . I do this every year , it means I get reduced Priced train travel on every journey  locally or nationally , for 12months .


I had a terrible sleep last night.. so I've felt really tired all day today..


----------



## Maryatrics

I stripped all of the sheets off the beds. I live alone but I have 4 bedrooms. I have put new sheets on all the beds and now am in the process of doing laundry. Even though only two of the beds have actually been used since the last change. My bed and one of the others when I watched my grandson, I still do them all.


----------



## Pappy

Stayed around the house today. This morning had coffee with the neighbors. Afternoon, a short nap and raring to go again.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

*The interior of my car needs a serious intervention!  * Tomorrow… tomorrow… too tired right now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Water was off all day at the apartment due to a broken main.  Stella got her first professional hair cut today-she did really well.  .  Was also able to rent a garage at the apartment 105 a month, ugh, but it’s going to start snowing soon.

Joey sees the doctor tomorrow, hopefully he can get the oxygen off and return to work.  Daughter was able to walk to the bathroom and back today.  First time in 3 months, her pain is much reduced; but her one leg is still extremely weak.  Hopefully she continues to heal.  She is also eating and drinking much better.

Such good news all around!!


----------



## Don M.

I've been cutting down some more dead trees for Winter firewood.  I've got about 4 cords cut and split, and another 3 cords ready to split.  Even if the Winter is severe....as forecasted....I should have enough to last most of the Winter.  I spotted a couple more today, which would last until Spring.  I have a bunch of small live trees, and will cut some of them in coming days/weeks so as to have some green wood to put in the furnace at night, to keep the fire going all night.  I've been doing this for years, and it cuts our electric bill in half, or more, every Winter.


----------



## Trila

Busy, busy, busy!

I had a great time at the rink over the weekend.  On Sat we were supposed to have 3 b-day parties, but 2 of them canceled.  Well, I took advantage of the situation, and got in some extra practice on a backwards step that I've been working on.  Guess what....I fell!  I don't remember the last time that I fell....I thought I would die laughing!!!

Beautiful day today...sunny, warm, leaves drifting down. We went to town, had breakfast, then cappuccino. Only then did I notice that I had on one white sock & one black one!!! At first I was mortified! Then I realized that I was old enough that people would assume th that I was senile and think it was cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We also went for a walk at the park, to the library, and the store. We ran into my Mom at the store, so I got to give her an extra hug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent the rest of the day cleaning the interior of the truck...Andy helped!  (Mostly he supervised.  But he also rubbed on my ankles as much as he could!) When I was done with the truck, Andy took me for a walk.  Tomorrow is supposed to be another nice day, I'm hoping to do some landscaping.


----------



## Trila

Pauline1954 said:


> Watching paint dry and painting on a Beach engagement proposal scene. Im oil painting in layers and having to go a little more slow. I have to have it dried and shipped by December 10th.


I'm impressed!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> I really should check this thread everyday.  @PamfromTx I had no idea you were having medical issues.  All the best to you.
> 
> Found out yesterday at my six month check up that
> I DON'T HAVE LUNG CANCER!
> Since I have been tested twice a year for the last 2 years, we now go to one CT scan a year for 3 years.
> I'm not in the mood to deal with cancer.  Ever again.


Congrats!


----------



## Jules

@Trila, figure skating?  Maybe you mentioned it before.  Quite possible as I’m likely wearing your other pair of a black & a white sock.  I’ve been known to wear two different shoes.


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Weren’t those “Sociable” crackers?  (Pale rectangles if I remember).  My Aunt Ione always had them on hand.  I never could see the big deal, to be honest


I think I remember something called "Chicken 'n Biscuit" crackers .   Wait!  I found them....


----------



## Trila

Don M. said:


> I've been cutting down some more dead trees for Winter firewood.  I've got about 4 cords cut and split, and another 3 cords ready to split.  Even if the Winter is severe....as forecasted....I should have enough to last most of the Winter.  I spotted a couple more today, which would last until Spring.  I have a bunch of small live trees, and will cut some of them in coming days/weeks so as to have some green wood to put in the furnace at night, to keep the fire going all night.  I've been doing this for years, and it cuts our electric bill in half, or more, every Winter.


One of my favorite activities is to stack firewood.   I'm crazy, right?!!


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> @Trila, figure skating?  Maybe you mentioned it before.  Quite possible as I’m likely wearing your other pair of a black & a white sock.  I’ve been known to wear two different shoes.





Jules said:


> I





Jules said:


> @Trila, figure skating?  Maybe you mentioned it before.  Quite possible as I’m likely wearing your other pair of a black & a white sock.  I’ve been known to wear two different shoes.


I wore 2 different shoes to work at the hospital years ago.  One of the Drs noticed and said something.  LOL

Oh, and that's roller skating.  My hubby and I volunteer at a roller rink every weekend.  We help the kids, I work in the snack bar, he is the deejay.  So much fun!


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> lotta pain killers right now
> 
> it will be a slow process, hopefully at least a few fingers soon
> 
> once healed should be a big improvement


Hope the excessive pain isn't for too long.
Is it supposed to be long recovery time.
Hope the results are positive and in your favour.
Take it easy and let them heal.


----------



## ronaldj

need to go back too grandsons house, the furnace repair man is coming and grandson and wife both have to work. so i will take a book and open the door for them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila I never could figure out how to roller skate except for the kind of skates we had as kids that clamped onto our shoes. We skated on the blacktop streets. The roller rink with shoe skates? Nope. The wheels would move, but I wouldn't

It's going to be a perfectly splendid day here...warm and sunny with no wind. I can hardly wait until daylight so I can go out to play in the garden. This could very well be our last really warm day before spring...thermometer will be pushing 80.

I'm still positively over the moon about the new job. Since I can worry over nothing at all, my Self has been saying stupid stuff to me like "What if they change their minds?" and "You talked too much; they are already having second thoughts."

I know with certainty that when they do the background check and key in my name, it's gonna come back and say "Who? Never heard of her", and my name is unusual enough that there aren't two of us anywhere in the US. But that's not stopping my Self from planting neurotic little notions in my head.

It's a good thing that I gave my car away because it keeps me from waltzing down to the biscuit store and giving notice before I have the written offer! In this day and age a background check shouldn't take more than a day or two at most, but the manager said that it could take up to two weeks. Oy.

Oh...did I say about cake decorating? I asked if the cake decorator would be willing to (try to) teach me to decorate cakes. It's the bakery manager who does it, and he was sitting right there! LOL He said he absolutely would teach me. Goody! It's something I've always wanted to learn but never got around to.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm still positively over the moon about the new job. Since I can worry over nothing at all, my Self has been saying stupid stuff to me like "What if they change their minds?" and "You talked too much; they are already having second thoughts."


Good heavens, I'm sure they thought you were delightful.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

WheatenLover said:


> Good heavens, I'm sure they thought you were delightful.


Gosh. Thanks! But delightful? Ummmm.


----------



## hollydolly

Not done much this morning.. feeling a little under the weather... shame because it's such a beautiful day today.  I've got the laundry on.. and I'll get that in the dryer shortly... then later I have to gather myself because I have a Dentist appt mid afternoon... further than that I have no plans


----------



## charry

Waiting on a doctors phonecall since Friday, as my husband is in a lot of pain .....


----------



## MickaC

Garbage bin to the curb this morning.....full with junk, from my decluttering......next week's bin should take care of it, till i get another urge.
Recycle bin goes to the curb tomorrow.....filled as well.
I said i was getting out winter footwear and socks the end of October.....but i didn't......the weather was too nice !!!!!!!!
Now
First winter snowfall, storm maybe, forecasted for tomorrow afternoon into Thursday.......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, now sandals will probably look odd.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@MickaC  Naaah. Sandals are fine. Just wear socks with them  and make sure you have your Yaktrax handy

Patting myself on the back because we've already been out...dropped off the stuff at Goodwill that I purged last week, stopped at Wallyworld to do an even exchange of the wrong kind of coffee that I got the other day, bought a gallon of sweet tea at Publix, picked up breakfast at Wendy's for DSIL, then home again home again jiggety jig. All in less than an hour. Yay.

It'll be warmer in about an hour so I can water the lawn and play in the dirt.


----------



## debodun

Made three moving trips this morning, Came home and mulched the leaves on the front lawn. That's enough strenuous activity for today.


----------



## hollydolly

left early this afternoon  for my dental appointment today so I could stop off in town to do some banking  ( not easy because there's no parking anywhere near the bank.. except for drop off bays only  in the centre of town   and eagle eyed traffic wardens if one dares to linger longer than a minute)..so it meant parking out of town and walking 1/2 a mile to the Bank to deposit some of the change I counted out the other day.. only 5 bags allowed..so I deposited £50.. got the higher denominations banked first..

Still had more than enough time before my appt so on the way to the dentist there's a retail park with a Coffee shop( Costa ).. and a womens clothing superstore.. so I  had a little wander around the store , bought a blouse.. got myself a coffee.. and then drove to the dentist , still 20 minutes early, and the dentist was late calling me in so I had to stand outside for 35 minutes ..

I was  fed up, because my lower back is agony if I have to stand in one place for more than a few minutes.. , but despite having a perfectly good waiting room, they're still not allowing anyone inside even wearing a mask.. in case they all get Covid, so all the patients get to stand outside regardless of the weather ....nuts, complete nuts. I have to say I was in such pain, I complained to the dentist when I got in there,. ..so she's now given me permission to be allowed to sit inside whenever I go there..

... got the shopping today as well on the way home.. ....had supermarket vouchers, so my £64.. shopping cost £38 ... I even bought a 1/2 a frozen duck  with hoisin sauce, as well as a big Frozen chocolate Swiss roll  to put in the freezer for  Christmas


----------



## palides2021

Aneeda72 said:


> Starving to death, I hate fasting blood tests!  Waiting for the lab to open, two more hours to wait, and my blood sugar is getting lower and lower .  Will go out for breakfast after.
> 
> I had a post removed Thursday, have no ideal which one.  The comment left was “we don’t want to go there”-go where?  Whose “we”?  Left me wondering if the moderators are going to start removing posts because they do dislike or disagree with the content.  Sort of interferes with the whole “freedom of speech” thing that we have in the USA.
> 
> So, apparently, we are free to be extremely rude to SF members-questioning their intelligence repeatedly; making nasty comments, and referring to some members in a degrading manner, all of which is against the rules, but which will be left unless removal is requested.  However we will be edited for content and not told what the content was or how it was against the “rules”, of it was against the rules.
> 
> I get closer and closer to leaving SF, not that it matters to anyone but me.  Of course, the above might be edited out as well and/or I might be banned for pointing out the above.  Over the last couple of months I have been participating less and less as I am more and more unhappy about what I see as the mistreatment of others.
> 
> I really really like most of the people here and enjoy the conversations.  It’s a hard decision to make.
> -to stay or leave.


I hope you don't leave, Aneeda72! There's so much here, and like you, I also enjoy the conversations.


----------



## palides2021

Pauline1954 said:


> Watching paint dry and painting on a Beach engagement proposal scene. Im oil painting in layers and having to go a little more slow. I have to have it dried and shipped by December 10th.


Sounds fascinating Pauline1954! Where do you get your inspiration from?


----------



## palides2021

Pepper said:


> I really should check this thread everyday.  @PamfromTx I had no idea you were having medical issues.  All the best to you.
> 
> Found out yesterday at my six month check up that
> I DON'T HAVE LUNG CANCER!
> Since I have been tested twice a year for the last 2 years, we now go to one CT scan a year for 3 years.
> I'm not in the mood to deal with cancer.  Ever again.


I'm so happy for you Pepper! I hope and pray you continue to do well!


----------



## palides2021

PamfromTx said:


> I'm not in the mood to cook!  I am so anxious about tomorrow's 6 month visit with the Oncologist.
> 
> That's just how I get when I go see this particular doctor.  All the cancer patients make me terribly sad.
> 
> So, I'm hiding in the walk-in closet; hubby will think I'm out but I'm actually at home.


PamfromTx, just saw your post and hope all went well with your 6 month visit!


----------



## RadishRose

Cleaned most of the house, made potato salad, walked doggy.... in other words, the usual everyday boring chores except for doggy.

Absolutely gorgeous day, high 50s and tomorrow it'll be in the high 60s. Unseasonably warm but we need some rain.


----------



## Pappy

Filled the gas tank this afternoon. Then on to Publix to get supper to go and then on to home.


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Then on to Publix to get supper to go and then on to home.



That's great, Pappy.  Please tell Mrs Pappy, I am on my way over!


----------



## palides2021

Took a break to watch this short Victor Borge video. Made me laugh. Enjoy!


----------



## Pappy

Kaila said:


> That's great, Pappy.  Please tell Mrs Pappy, I am on my way over!


Our door is always open and the coffee is always ready..


----------



## Shero

Today, I await some deliveries, but more important is the arrival of the technican from the NBN who is going to make sure my internet is faster than lightening! I hope so!


----------



## Trila

Well, my day did not go as planned! That's a good thing, since I had planned on doing all kinds of yard work today. Instead, I went for a boat ride to see the beautiful fall colors! The yard work will wait, LOL! When I got home, Andy took me for a walk, and we checked the electric fences.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila, I keep trying to interest Maggiecat in meeting Andy. She just gives me a glassy-eyed stare. Does that mean she's not interested in a gentleman caller?

Today is laundry day. Today is also get-off-my-dead-center day and tidy up what's left in the flower garden. 

It's supposed to rain tomorrow, and I have to work so that will put an end to playing in the dirt for a while.  After tomorrow the weather is supposed to turn cold


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, as everyone can see I am still lurking around, but really curbing my time on the forum.  I also am influenced by a PM where someone said they hate not knowing the end of a “story”.  I can appreciate that and some people genuinely care.

I am thinking.  Thinking about what happened yesterday.  

Yesterday, yesterday it was hard to keep my sanity.  Joey called me.  His group home had not picked him up for his doctor appointment.  I won’t go into detail, but I later learned this was the fourth, after Covid hospitalization appointment, cancellation.  (I am probably going to consult an attorney.).

Several calls later, his group home manager was to pick him up.  I lost patience with the assistant director over the group home, lying piece of crap that he is.

I managed to get the appointment reinstated.  Went to his home where the worker, was putting him in the car, 5 minutes before he was due at the doctor.  We got to the doc in 15 minutes.  She arrived 45 minutes later.  Fortunately, his doctor, who stops seeing patients at 3; waited and saw him at 3:45.

His doctor said the ONLY reason he was still alive was because he was vaccinated.  This is what I did, discuss the fact that the only reason my son was alive was because he was vaccinated.  Not turning this into a Covid thread, just saying what I did.  He still has to wear the oxygen.  His lungs still have not recovered.  Then we discussed the cyst they found on his heart while checking his lungs for the impact of Covid.  He will have an MRI next week, then it looks like open heart surgery.

I was up most of the night, thinking.  I am up now, thinking.  I am and was extremely angry.

I am thinking about all the BS apologies, I had to listen to yesterday; all the BS excuses from the group home employees, all the pass the buck crap that fell out of people’s mouths over another failure to get my child appropriate medical care.  All the lies.

I am thinking about the Covid threads on SF.  Covid on the news.  Covid talk everywhere.

All the useless blah, blah, blah, about the vaccinations as I sit and listen to a doctor, that I’ve known over twenty years, tell me how he “lost” two unvaccinated patients yesterday to Covid; and how he had another breakthrough, patient, like Joey, who lived through it.

Although, my son still might not live through it.

What am I doing today?  Thinking.  Doing the usual stuff.  Will be talking to the group home people a lot, social workers, etc.  Talking to my son Joey a lot.  Updating his brother and sister on Joey’s condition, dealing with their worry and stress.  And

Thinking, a lot of thinking.

This is what I am doing.  Trying to maintrain my sanity in a world gone insane due to a virus that has impacted the lives of every single person in world.  Plus the usual stuff, cause life goes on.


----------



## Shero

Shero said:


> Today, I await some deliveries, but more important is the arrival of the technican from the NBN who is going to make sure my internet is faster than lightening! I hope so!


.
Well the technician arrived and did his thing. Now I only have to think Google and it appears on the screen  I need the speed for my writing computer, so I'm happy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Aneeda72 You and Joey have been on my mind. I don't have any answers and not even any suggestions. I just want you to know that I hear you...we all do...so please feel safe coming here to vent.


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> This is what I am doing.  Trying to maintrain my sanity in a world gone insane due to a virus that has impacted the lives of every single person in world.  Plus the usual stuff, cause life goes on.


...and you are doing so well. A very strong lady.


----------



## hollydolly

Today is grim, grey and damp... after rain early this morning. Completely different day to yesterday, but unlike yesterday I don't have to go out today.

Got a call this morning cancelling one of the regular meetings I have on a Thursday.. .. so only a 2 hour  meeting tomorrow AM, which will  leave my Thursday  afternoon free too go and do other things.

Today I've simply vac'd... and cleaned all the surfaces including the doors and frames in the kitchen and hallway 

 Made tea and  eaten strawberry flavour cream eclair ( shop bought) .... worked on some spreadsheets on the computer.. and dispensed with some keys on my key chain which I no longer need, now 'll be walking around less like a jailer...


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, as everyone can see I am still lurking around, but really curbing my time on the forum.  I also am influenced by a PM where someone said they hate not knowing the end of a “story”.  I can appreciate that and some people genuinely care.
> 
> I am thinking.  Thinking about what happened yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday, yesterday it was hard to keep my sanity.  Joey called me.  His group home had not picked him up for his doctor appointment.  I won’t go into detail, but I later learned this was the fourth, after Covid hospitalization appointment, cancellation.  (I am probably going to consult an attorney.).
> 
> Several calls later, his group home manager was to pick him up.  I lost patience with the assistant director over the group home, lying piece of crap that he is.
> 
> I managed to get the appointment reinstated.  Went to his home where the worker, was putting him in the car, 5 minutes before he was due at the doctor.  We got to the doc in 15 minutes.  She arrived 45 minutes later.  Fortunately, his doctor, who stops seeing patients at 3; waited and saw him at 3:45.
> 
> His doctor said the ONLY reason he was still alive was because he was vaccinated.  This is what I did, discuss the fact that the only reason my son was alive was because he was vaccinated.  Not turning this into a Covid thread, just saying what I did.  He still has to wear the oxygen.  His lungs still have not recovered.  Then we discussed the cyst they found on his heart while checking his lungs for the impact of Covid.  He will have an MRI next week, then it looks like open heart surgery.
> 
> I was up most of the night, thinking.  I am up now, thinking.  I am and was extremely angry.
> 
> I am thinking about all the BS apologies, I had to listen to yesterday; all the BS excuses from the group home employees, all the pass the buck crap that fell out of people’s mouths over another failure to get my child appropriate medical care.  All the lies.
> 
> I am thinking about the Covid threads on SF.  Covid on the news.  Covid talk everywhere.
> 
> All the useless blah, blah, blah, about the vaccinations as I sit and listen to a doctor, that I’ve known over twenty years, tell me how he “lost” two unvaccinated patients yesterday to Covid; and how he had another breakthrough, patient, like Joey, who lived through it.
> 
> Although, my son still might not live through it.
> 
> What am I doing today?  Thinking.  Doing the usual stuff.  Will be talking to the group home people a lot, social workers, etc.  Talking to my son Joey a lot.  Updating his brother and sister on Joey’s condition, dealing with their worry and stress.  And
> 
> Thinking, a lot of thinking.
> 
> This is what I am doing.  Trying to maintrain my sanity in a world gone insane due to a virus that has impacted the lives of every single person in world.  Plus the usual stuff, cause life goes on.


I know words may not help......but ......i am so terribly sorry for what your son and yourself are going through.
Try to stay strong.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Trila, I keep trying to interest Maggiecat in meeting Andy. She just gives me a glassy-eyed stare. Does that mean she's not interested in a gentleman caller?
> 
> Today is laundry day. Today is also get-off-my-dead-center day and tidy up what's left in the flower garden.
> 
> It's supposed to rain tomorrow, and I have to work so that will put an end to playing in the dirt for a while.  After tomorrow the weather is supposed to turn cold


If I didn't know any better, I'd say that she was playing hard to get!  Andy wants to know what that vixen is wearing...calico?....tuxedo?

I keep on wanting to go out to do yard work, but with this beautiful weather, something else always comes up.  Yesterday it was a boat ride.  Today we will head into town, just to walk in the park.  Before you know it, I'll be stuck inside....making soup & baking!


----------



## Sassycakes

It's 8:30 am here and I am ready to take a nap. I didn't sleep at all last night. So now I am going to nap.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Twila, she's a calico. She's also a special needs kitty with no tail because of a birth defect, unlike a breed (think Manx) that doesn't have a tail. I bet Maggiecat is afraid of being rejected because of her disability so affects a not-interested mien. Should I make an appointment for her with a therapist?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, as everyone can see I am still lurking around, but really curbing my time on the forum.  I also am influenced by a PM where someone said they hate not knowing the end of a “story”.  I can appreciate that and some people genuinely care.
> 
> I am thinking.  Thinking about what happened yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday, yesterday it was hard to keep my sanity.  Joey called me.  His group home had not picked him up for his doctor appointment.  I won’t go into detail, but I later learned this was the fourth, after Covid hospitalization appointment, cancellation.  (I am probably going to consult an attorney.).
> 
> Several calls later, his group home manager was to pick him up.  I lost patience with the assistant director over the group home, lying piece of crap that he is.
> 
> I managed to get the appointment reinstated.  Went to his home where the worker, was putting him in the car, 5 minutes before he was due at the doctor.  We got to the doc in 15 minutes.  She arrived 45 minutes later.  Fortunately, his doctor, who stops seeing patients at 3; waited and saw him at 3:45.
> 
> His doctor said the ONLY reason he was still alive was because he was vaccinated.  This is what I did, discuss the fact that the only reason my son was alive was because he was vaccinated.  Not turning this into a Covid thread, just saying what I did.  He still has to wear the oxygen.  His lungs still have not recovered.  Then we discussed the cyst they found on his heart while checking his lungs for the impact of Covid.  He will have an MRI next week, then it looks like open heart surgery.
> 
> I was up most of the night, thinking.  I am up now, thinking.  I am and was extremely angry.
> 
> I am thinking about all the BS apologies, I had to listen to yesterday; all the BS excuses from the group home employees, all the pass the buck crap that fell out of people’s mouths over another failure to get my child appropriate medical care.  All the lies.
> 
> I am thinking about the Covid threads on SF.  Covid on the news.  Covid talk everywhere.
> 
> All the useless blah, blah, blah, about the vaccinations as I sit and listen to a doctor, that I’ve known over twenty years, tell me how he “lost” two unvaccinated patients yesterday to Covid; and how he had another breakthrough, patient, like Joey, who lived through it.
> 
> Although, my son still might not live through it.
> 
> What am I doing today?  Thinking.  Doing the usual stuff.  Will be talking to the group home people a lot, social workers, etc.  Talking to my son Joey a lot.  Updating his brother and sister on Joey’s condition, dealing with their worry and stress.  And
> 
> Thinking, a lot of thinking.
> 
> This is what I am doing.  Trying to maintrain my sanity in a world gone insane due to a virus that has impacted the lives of every single person in world.  Plus the usual stuff, cause life goes on.


OMGosh, that is exhausting!!  I so feel for you, @Aneeda72, dealing with all the bureaucracy (should be bureau-crazy) when you just want your son cared for!  I’m so sorry. Sending ((hugs)) and prayers


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny day in Pa,, this morning.

Plan on defrosting  a chest freezer today.
If I come up missing ,,it'll be 'cause I fell head first into  the freezer &   lid  shut.

Aneeda,,Think of  you & children,, sending good thoughts   that you can reslove  the problems at Joey's  group home.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I finished the archeological dig (cleaning out my car).  

Getting ready to mail off some boxes with winter heavy coats/scarves/ hats I have no use for in GA but they can provide some warmth for the homeless in Michigan

I may have to start looking for a new rental.  The elderly lady that owns the house I’m renting (first home in Iowa) May be coming down to stay for Jan-March.  

Right now I’m at the local coffee house, sipping a latte and trying to finish computer documentation from last weekend.   It was one for the record books!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@CinnamonSugar Are you a Michigandergoose?  I'm a native Yooper (as opposed to Trolls, who live under the bridge).


----------



## CinnamonSugar

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @CinnamonSugar Are you a Michigandergoose?  I'm a native Yooper (as opposed to Trolls, who live under the bridge).


No, @GeorgiaXplant i live in Georgia but I worked for six months in MI a couple years ago and still have friends there.  Of all my travel nurse assignments, summer and fall in MI was my fave


----------



## Pappy

Have an appointment with a gastroenterologist at 3 today. X-rays showed diverticulitis that needs checking out. Seems like body parts are getting pooped ( no pun intended) and need fixing more and more…


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

CinnamonSugar said:


> No, @GeorgiaXplant i live in Georgia but I worked for six months in MI a couple years ago and still have friends there.  Of all my travel nurse assignments, summer and fall in MI was my fave


I hear you! Spring = muck season. Winter = brutal!


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 
I hope your son's group home gets their act together, pronto. You are such an inspiration, and such a strong woman. Please, take care of yourself.


----------



## Alligatorob

Not much, still recovering but feeling better.  Only taking painkillers at night now, to sleep.

Typing with left hand makes posting hard


----------



## Maryatrics

Not planning on doing much other than taking a walk in the sunshine a little later.


----------



## RubyK

I'm heading to Target after lunch to buy a new microwave. My old one died yesterday. I have had it for a long time.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  You are the right person to battle that group home; such incompetence.  TG Joey’s doctor is caring and understanding.


----------



## dobielvr

Got woken up this morning by a telemarketer! I don't normally answer my phone...but being that it was that early, I thought it may be someone w/important news.
Anyway, I proceeded to tell her in my stern voice that it was the middle of the night (which I thought b4 looking at my phone) and to not call me again.  It was actually 5:58am. 

Laid there a bit, then got up to create a new SIBO healthy breakfast.  (Got diagnosed yesterday at my new gastro.)
Eggs w/portabella shrooms, half an avocado, and a few grapes. 

It's going to be a beautiful day, so I'll run some errands, stamps needed, more groceries for my new diet, then I'm meeting up w/a gfriend for dinner later.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Twila, she's a calico. She's also a special needs kitty with no tail because of a birth defect, unlike a breed (think Manx) that doesn't have a tail. I bet Maggiecat is afraid of being rejected because of her disability so affects a not-interested mien. Should I make an appointment for her with a therapist?


They might make a good pair.  Andy started out as a special needs kitty.  We didn't know it at the time, but when we got him he was a very sick little boy.  By the time that he was 8 months old, he had had 6 potentially life threatening conditions!   Even though he's ok now, I bet he would be very understanding with Maggiecat! ❤


----------



## Trila

We went into town today, but were going to walk 4 laps/miles at the park, but ended up leaving after only 2. 

I'm glad that we did, because when we got home, 2 of the chickens were trying to kill the third one.   I'm so mad!!!  Veggie is so docile....she won't fight back.  The other two see that as a weakness, and they gang up on her!  They were put out of the chicken yard, and Veggie was given food & water.

We did get home in time, so Veggie is ok....but I'm concerned about the next time.


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant   Here is a pix from yesterday's boat ride.  I did this on my PC, instead of the tablet.


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Not much, still recovering but feeling better.  Only taking painkillers at night now, to sleep.
> 
> Typing with left hand makes posting hard


Heal fast Gator Man


----------



## RadishRose

I'm attempting to make a chicken pot pie. I had to buy the crust because I don't understand anything about crust.

The filling tastes delicious; onions, celery, carrots, small potato chunks, of course chicken, a little bit of frozen peas, pepper, chicken broth, half and half, a little flour for the roux and poultry seasoning..... being a couple of bay leaves, a pinch of thyme, couple pinches of sage and it's delicious.

I just hope it comes out of the oven in one piece and it doesn't burn. I did not use a recipe; I just chopped & cooked with my own imagination. I did make one many, many years ago but I don't remember much about it.


----------



## hawkdon

Not much, waiting on the supposed rain that's supposedly coming in later......


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:45,didn't need to wear my yellow reflector vest since I walked around our apt complex,temp was 54
After breakfast, I took bus to the $ store,bought a couple of items, was home within the hour
I read NYT as I was eating my lunch which I do everyday,took another short walk halfway down my street Its been another beautiful day here in WNY,temps near 60
My plans for this evening,tackle the daily NYT crossword puzzle,sometimes I can finish Weds 
I'll watch the reboot of CBS drama'CSI:Vegas',end my evening watching 'The 11th Hour with Brian Williams' on MSNBC at 11pm


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

Besides the daily routine... mowing lawn, weed eating, grocery curbside and eventually getting around to some writing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> @Aneeda72  You are the right person to battle that group home; such incompetence.  TG Joey’s doctor is caring and understanding.


Talked to his doctor again today who said he is keeping track of every appointment that has been cancelled and every excuse given and he is not going to put up with it much longer.  When a doctor involves adult protective supervision heads will roll.  So they had better get their act together.  He has treated Joey since he was small and loves him like a brother (his words).

I said I was really worried, once we died, what would happen to Joey and his doctor said he would increase his vigilance over him.  . Unfortunately he also said he did not expect him to live past 50, if that long.  I hope I die before he does.

The social worker said she spoke to the company’s psychologist and they will meet and the idiot assistant director will be moved to another place or we will move Joey.


----------



## jujube

I had an early-morning MRI, so afterward as I was in the neighborhood, I wandered over to a ritzy mall just for kicks.  I haven't been there for years and now i remember why..

At a few of the stores, you actually need to make an appointment to shop.  

At others, the doors are either "barricaded" with a velvet rope or have a very well-built and elegantly-suited gentleman standing in the door looking stern to keep *my type* from coming in and sullying the carpet.  I had the feeling that I would get strip-searched and have to have a letter from my bank and brokerage firm to allowed to cross the sacred threshold.

So, I admired the Christmas decorations ( which I'll have to admit beats the hell out of the other malls) and beat a hasty retreat to my car (which I did not have valet parked......I can only take so much rejection.....)

Then, because it's two blocks away, I went to IKEA, where people like me are always welcome.  I got to IKEA every couple of years because I like to remind myself of how much I really don't need and to eat Swedish meatballs, which I really DO need.  And gravlax.  And lingonberry jelly.  And they have really good frozen yogurt for a dollar.

If you've never been to an IKEA store, it's a giant maze through which you wander like a lab rat.  There's a day-care center (closed for the duration, of course).  There's a restaurant.  There's only one way in and one way out.  There aren't enough restrooms, which is important because like it or not, you're going to hit every department before you see the daylight again.  I've heard that some savvy shoppers know about secret doors that are shortcuts to other departments, but I needed a shortcut to the ladies' room and that didn't seem to exist.

After wandering around like The Ancient Mariner for what seemed like hours, I got out of there with a couple of $1.99 bowls I couldn't resist and a full tummy..  Oh, yes, I did find the ladies' room in time.


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> I'm attempting to make a chicken pot pie. I had to buy the crust because I don't understand anything about crust.
> 
> The filling tastes delicious; onions, celery, carrots, small potato chunks, of course chicken, a little bit of frozen peas, pepper, chicken broth, half and half, a little flour for the roux and poultry seasoning..... being a couple of bay leaves, a pinch of thyme, couple pinches of sage and it's delicious.
> 
> I just hope it comes out of the oven in one piece and it doesn't burn. I did not use a recipe; I just chopped & cooked with my own imagination. I did make one many, many years ago but I don't remember much about it.


Hmm, I used to make crusts when I made pies-so many decades ago.  Water, flour, poke holes in crust with a knife or fork, cook it, pull it out, put filling in, cook pie, pull pie out, eat filling, throw soggy crust away.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I had an early-morning MRI, so afterward as I was in the neighborhood, I wandered over to a ritzy mall just for kicks.  I haven't been there for years and now i remember why..
> 
> At a few of the stores, you actually need to make an appointment to shop.
> 
> At others, the doors are either "barricaded" with a velvet rope or have a very well-built and elegantly-suited gentleman standing in the door looking stern to keep *my type* from coming in and sullying the carpet.  I had the feeling that I would get strip-searched and have to have a letter from my bank and brokerage firm to allowed to cross the sacred threshold.
> 
> So, I admired the Christmas decorations ( which I'll have to admit beats the hell out of the other malls) and beat a hasty retreat to my car (which I did not have valet parked......I can only take so much rejection.....)
> 
> Then, because it's two blocks away, I went to IKEA, where people like me are always welcome.  I got to IKEA every couple of years because I like to remind myself of how much I really don't need and to eat Swedish meatballs, which I really DO need.  And gravlax.  And lingonberry jelly.  And they have really good frozen yogurt for a dollar.
> 
> If you've never been to an IKEA store, it's a giant maze through which you wander like a lab rat.  There's a day-care center (closed for the duration, of course).  There's a restaurant.  There's only one way in and one way out.  There aren't enough restrooms, which is important because like it or not, you're going to hit every department before you see the daylight again.  I've heard that some savvy shoppers know about secret doors that are shortcuts to other departments, but I needed a shortcut to the ladies' room and that didn't seem to exist.
> 
> After wandering around like The Ancient Mariner for what seemed like hours, I got out of there with a couple of $1.99 bowls I couldn't resist and a full tummy..  Oh, yes, I did find the ladies' room in time.


I love the meatball lunch at IKEAs with extra gravy, of course.  . And we know where the short cut doors are at our IKEA so we can get to the restaurant faster


----------



## Jules

Because I hated making a crust, I put homemade biscuits on top of my filling.  Nowadays I buy a Costco chicken pot pie.  

Adding, I love homemade or Costco’s.


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> Not much, still recovering but feeling better.  Only taking painkillers at night now, to sleep.
> 
> Typing with left hand makes posting hard


 Hang in there...heal fast!


----------



## dseag2

Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)

Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic. 

Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!


----------



## Shero

Alligatorob said:


> Not much, still recovering but feeling better.  Only taking painkillers at night now, to sleep.
> 
> Typing with left hand makes posting hard


.
Can you manage some cake  or maybe a ? Heal well!


----------



## Shero

It's raining today and I am house cleaning. May even bake  bread today and some muffins. You are all invited to have a cuppa!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

dseag2 said:


> Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)
> 
> Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!


I’m sorry for the loss of your mom but glad she was well cared for.   I hope you find comfort in friends and getting back to activities that build you up


----------



## Jules

Sorry to hear about the loss of you mom, @dseag2.  Glad that you were retired and able to be there.


----------



## dseag2

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m sorry for the loss of your mom but glad she was well cared for.   I hope you find comfort in friends and getting back to activities that build you up


Thank you!


----------



## dseag2

Jules said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of you mom, @dseag2.  Glad that you were retired and able to be there.


Thank you!


----------



## MickaC

dseag2 said:


> Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)
> 
> Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!


So sorry for the loss of your mom.
I'm sure you will miss her in a big way.
Your mom's presence will always be with you, in your mind, heart , soul.
You're a good son, making sure she had a good life while being taken care of.
Keep listening to her.......there will plenty of conversations to come.
Take time to refuel, and enjoy your next chapter.


----------



## dseag2

MickaC said:


> So sorry for the loss of your mom.
> I'm sure you will miss her in a big way.
> Your mom's presence will always be with you, in your mind, heart , soul.
> You're a good son, making sure she had a good life while being taken care of.
> Keep listening to her.......there will plenty of conversations to come.
> Take time to refuel, and enjoy your next chapter.


Thank you so much.


----------



## PamfromTx

I can not sleep due to husband's coughing and making a snorkeling sound.  He's driving me nuts.... so, I got up and here I am.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> I can not sleep due to husband's coughing and making a snorkeling sound.  He's driving me nuts.... so, I got up and here I am.


That's why me and my partner sleep in separate bedrooms.  It's really the snoring.


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> That's why me and my partner sleep in separate bedrooms.  It's really the snoring.


I am going to sleep in the guest bedroom; just not sleepy.


----------



## hollydolly

@dseag2 , must be very hard to lose a parent when you're an only child.. regardless of how old you are. May she R.I.P...


----------



## hollydolly

It's 8.20 am, dull and dank morning... I'm just sitting having a cuppa tea,  after my shower, and checking my mails , before leaving for a meeting this morning... I could do without going tbh, but in truth I don't get out enough at the moment, so it gives me a chance to meet up and chat with other women once a week


----------



## Bretrick

I went and had my first physiotherapy session for my broken ankle.
Had an Air Pressure bag fitted to my foot for twenty minutes
Alternating cold and hot, high pressure to help rid the ankle of built up fluid.
Returning on Monday for second session.


----------



## Pappy

This morning my wife gets her toe nails cut and I need to get blood work, all at the same medical building. I have been taking potassium and magnesium tablets to get my numbers up. They were very low. 
Then the plan is to get groceries afterwards.


----------



## Jackie23

Leaves are beginning to fall here so I'll be munching leaves for a while.
We've been blessed with beautiful weather lately.....love this time of year.


----------



## ronaldj

going to visit wife's sister and measure door trim i will install, later.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had a my usual Thursday  2 hour meeting.. all women.. ( there was 8 of us today)....  and during our time together we observed a 2 minute silence at 11am for the veterans past and present of Armistice day..

Afterwards I drove to a town about 10miles away.... did some over the counter banking.. regardless of how I try I just can't get change bags deposited online.. Stopped there and had a sandwich at a street cafe and people watched from a window seat, then picked up some odds and sods from Poundland.. ( I never know why they still call it pound-land when so much of the stock now costs double) ..andyway it's still cheaper to buy name brand stuff there than it is in the supermarket..

4.30pm now and almost dark


----------



## Pecos

I just got a haircut, and that will be likely be the highlight of my day. It is cold and rainy here today, I do have paperwork that demands attention.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I just got a haircut, and that will be likely be the highlight of my day. It is cold and rainy here today, I do have paperwork that demands attention.


well whatcha hangin' around here for?.. gerronwithit....


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I can not sleep due to husband's coughing and making a snorkeling sound.  He's driving me nuts.... so, I got up and here I am.


I find a pillow over his face is helpful, as long as you don’t lay on the pillow, hmm, then again, anyway; maybe just have him lay in his side.


----------



## debodun

Made two moving trips, then mulched leaves in the backyard. Much cooler today then yesterday. I may get a day off of moving on Friday. Supposed to rain all day.


----------



## Aneeda72

I find I have to write today about what happened yesterday, since what happened yesterday is too hard to write about when yesterday was today.  I’ve got to mull things over.  I am still mulling. Yesterday, was my husband doc appointment.  Since he and my son see the same doctor, I went along.

My husband got his annual CT scan for his inactive lung cancer.  On that CT scan it was noted that he has the beginnings of another incurable somewhat manageable nasty lung disease whose name I promptly forgot.  He now needs to see a lung specialist.  Add that to his COPD.  And his speaking issues.  

He never stops coughing and the coughing will get worst.  Hmm, I need to buy a bigger pillow for his bed.  @PamfromTx 

Add that to the fact that both my doctor, and his doctor, think I should leave for a couple of months so he gains an appreciate of all that I do, and for my personal safety as this news is not likely to improve his mood and behavior.  Yup, just let me access that account with the almost million dollars in it.  You know, deb’s account.  . She should still have 750,000 .

Well, I still have a few extended family members that can totally fall apart.  Not answering the phone for a few days, just in case.

Got a couple of more questions answered about Joey.


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)
> 
> Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!



M heart goes out to you!


----------



## Trila

Shero said:


> It's raining today and I am house cleaning. May even bake  bread today and some muffins. You are all invited to have a cuppa!


I'm on my way.....


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> well whatcha hangin' around here for?.. gerronwithit....


Hey!  I'm glad he's here!   I like hanging out with fellow procrastinators!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Hey!  I'm glad he's here!   I like hanging out with fellow procrastinators!


No dear, it was a little joke between buddies...


----------



## Pepper

With deep sympathy @dseag2 my condolences on the loss of your mom.


----------



## Don M.

We're having very strong Northerly winds today....as a rather severe cold front is due to come through tonight/tomorrow...and drop our temperatures substantially for the next few days.  I may even slip outdoors before dark, and fire up our outdoor wood furnace, so as to reduce a spike in our electric heating bill.  The way this front is looking, those in the Northeast may see a good blast of Winter weather in coming days.  

At least these strong winds are doing a good job of stripping the leaves from the trees....I expect that I will be doing a bunch of leaf blowing and mulching in coming days....as the yard is already almost buried under a carpet of leaves.


----------



## Kaila

@PamfromTx 
Is your husband sick, Pam? 

@Aneeda72 
That is a lot of difficulties for you. 
Try to only think about them one at a time. (or 2, but not all of them, yikes.  )


----------



## Aneeda72

Got free lunch at Applebee’s then went to Little Caesar for free take out lunch to have for dinner.  The only day of the year that it pays to be a veteran.


----------



## Jules

Wish I had some words of wisdom for you, @Aneeda72.  Your husband’s mood must be pretty obvious when his own doctor is giving this advice.


----------



## Pepper

Laundry again.  I must catch up.


----------



## Pinky

@dseag2  My heart goes out to you on the loss of your mother. I'm sure your presence was a great comfort to her.


----------



## Jules

Some shopping for veggies at a market, grocery store for a few other items, lunch out, drug store.  Came home and sold a piece of furniture.  Must have been priced too low because the fellow drove for 1.5 hours to pick it up.  

Started to make a pie and found out the cooked pie crust was shattered.  A sign that I didn’t need the calories.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Got free lunch at Applebee’s then went to Little Caesar for free take out lunch to have for dinner.  The only day of the year that it pays to be a veteran.


Thank you for all you have done & for your service.


----------



## Trila

I was not feeling chipper today....just moped around.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trila said:


> I was not feeling chipper today....just moped around.


----------



## dobielvr

Kohl's was having a big sale today for Veteran's Day, with coupons, so I went to check it out.
I originally went in there to buy a  new Sonicare toothbrush, but came out w/a new vacuum cleaner instead!
Finally found the one I wanted.

Then to buy more groceries for my new healthy meal planning.
Came home.
Put more rat poison outside, with a bucket of water to drink and then hopefully drown...   Fingers crossed


----------



## dseag2

Aneeda72 said:


> I find I have to write today about what happened yesterday, since what happened yesterday is too hard to write about when yesterday was today.  I’ve got to mull things over.  I am still mulling. Yesterday, was my husband doc appointment.  Since he and my son see the same doctor, I went along.
> 
> My husband got his annual CT scan for his inactive lung cancer.  On that CT scan it was noted that he has the beginnings of another incurable somewhat manageable nasty lung disease whose name I promptly forgot.  He now needs to see a lung specialist.  Add that to his COPD.  And his speaking issues.
> 
> He never stops coughing and the coughing will get worst.  Hmm, I need to buy a bigger pillow for his bed.  @PamfromTx
> 
> Add that to the fact that both my doctor, and his doctor, think I should leave for a couple of months so he gains an appreciate of all that I do, and for my personal safety as this news is not likely to improve his mood and behavior.  Yup, just let me access that account with the almost million dollars in it.  You know, deb’s account.  . She should still have 750,000 .
> 
> Well, I still have a few extended family members that can totally fall apart.  Not answering the phone for a few days, just in case.
> 
> Got a couple of more questions answered about Joey.


Oh, Aneeda, I'm so sorry.  So many adversities have been put on your plate these days.  Try, if it is all possible, to take some time for yourself.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## MickaC

This is what i did today.........Watching our first snow......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!

Waiting longer on the guys to do their jobs.....takes longer now, Micki and Noah have to waste time eating snow.
And i see Shaalee is starting to do that too.


----------



## Aneeda72

Why do smoke alarm batteries always go out in the middle of the night?-not that I am sleeping but the constant chirp is so annoying.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> This is what i did today.........Watching our first snow......CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Waiting longer on the guys to do their jobs.....takes longer now, Micki and Noah have to waste time eating snow.
> And i see Shaalee is starting to do that too.


My Grandfurkids do that too... they love it....


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:45am,it was 52 outside with a slight breeze
In about 1/2 hr going with friend/resident Thora{she lives a floor above me} on our weekly grocery shopping trip.We couldn't go last wk,she had a dr's appt
The rest of my day,take another walk in afternoon,read NYT,my book,play some games on my smartphone


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I just got a haircut, and that will be likely be the highlight of my day. It is cold and rainy here today, I do have paperwork that demands attention.


Life in the fast lane, hol?


----------



## Shalimar

dseag2. My deepest condolences on the loss of your mother. What a loving gift you were to her.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been up in the loft, trying to sort some stuff out to take to the recycle centre.  Really hard hot work climbing  up and down those thin rung aluminium ladders and the tiny loft door... Managed to get the Christmas ornaments  down, but I left the tree up there because the dogs are coming to visit with my DD during Xmas  and they'll just knock the tree over with their excitement...

Everything up there is in good condition, and can be sold, or donated.. but there's also a lot of car parts and various planks of wood etc. I even found an unopened  Pioneer Car Radio,  to use with Apple... , I didn't know it was even up there, must belong to the O/H

Managed to get a few things down, and put them in the barn ready to take to the waste centre this weekend ( paint and decorating materials which are no use to us now).... but my back hurt too much to carry on.. so I think I'll pay   a loft clearance company to just bring everything down....and we can sort it out from there..

After I'd finished with the loft I fitted 2 new Lampshades...one on the top hall  and the other on the bottom  foyer...

I'm so hot, it's raining today but very mild, so I have the windows open, and a sleeveless vest on.. but I think I'll have a rest for the rest of the day


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've been up in the loft, trying to sort some stuff out to take to the recycle centre.  Really hard hot work climbing  up and down those thin rung aluminium ladders and the tiny loft door... Managed to get the Christmas ornaments  down, but I left the tree up there because the dogs are coming to visit with my DD during Xmas  and they'll just knock the tree over with their excitement...
> 
> Everything up there is in good condition, and can be sold, or donated.. but there's also a lot of car parts and various planks of wood etc. I even found an unopened  Pioneer Car Radio,  to use with Apple... , I didn't know it was even up there, must belong to the O/H
> 
> Managed to get a few things down, and put them in the barn ready to take to the waste centre this weekend ( pain and decorating materials which are no use to us now).... but my back hurt too much to carry on.. so I think I'll pay   a loft clearance company to just bring everything down....and we can sort it out from there..
> 
> After I'd finished with the loft I fitted 2 new Lampshades...one on the top hall  and the other on the bottom  foyer...
> 
> I'm so hot, it's raining today but very mild, so I have the windows open, and a sleeveless vest on.. but I think I'll have a rest for the rest of the day


Hols, you've made me tired just reading about everything you've done today 
Please, make yourself a cuppa and put your feet up!


----------



## Pepper

It will be a rainy day most of the day.  I still have laundry to put away, then tomorrow I start on winter blankets, etc.  I'm so behind on things I had months to do.  I've always procrastinated, even as a young kid.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols, you've made me tired just reading about everything you've done today
> Please, make yourself a cuppa and put your feet up!


Pinks...I've got an ice cold coke.. and a bar of dark choklit..  I'm so hot and I need some energy lol...


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 194157


Thank you!   Today is gloomy....but I'm not!

Andy is sleeping in his basket by the door (outdoor cat?  Ha!), I've finished coffee and breakfast.  I'm thinking of baking a pumpkin cheesecake this afternoon.  

Oh-oh....as I'm posting this, the sun is trying to come out.  Maybe it'll be nice out, later.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> so I think I'll pay a loft clearance company to just bring everything down....and we can sort it out from there..


Sounds like an _excellent idea, _Holly.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I'm thinking of baking a pumpkin cheesecake this afternoon.


That sounds *Yummy ! *
Is that a huge project?  Or do you have some short-cuts for it?


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> That sounds *Yummy ! *
> Is that a huge project?  Or do you have some short-cuts for it?


I have a short cut for a pumpkin cheesecake-go to the cheesecake store and buy one


----------



## Aneeda72

So after five hours, I finally found the right chirping smoke alarm, changed the battery, and yay.  Husband was, like, it has wires not batteries.


----------



## Pecos

Today I am going to a funeral service for my longtime friend Ernst. He died in his sleep recently after a serious illness. He was 88 years old and as fine a man as I have ever met in my entire life. I will miss him a great deal for a long time. 
I will be grieving today.


----------



## Kaila

Thinking of you, @Pecos 
And of your friend, as well.
A very sad time, yes it is,
and yet also a time to be thankful for having known him.


----------



## MickaC

@Pecos 
I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear friend.
He will always be a fine man to you.....but....now in the way of your heart, memories, and daily life, he will still be with you.
Another fine man in my opinion is yourself.
My thoughts are with you as you grieve and visit your memories of your dear friend.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Dear , pecos... what a terrible loss for you. A  friend for a long time, someone you've  had confidential chats with that you've probably  not with anyone else.. someone who was always there for you  and you for him for many years.. what a great loss, and your grief is palpable








R.I.P Ernst...


----------



## Pinky

@Pecos  My condolences on the passing of your dear friend, Ernst. Not many people are fortunate to have such a life-long friendship. You've both been very blessed to have found one another.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Today I am going to a funeral service for my longtime friend Ernst. He died in his sleep recently after a serious illness. He was 88 years old and as fine a man as I have ever met in my entire life. I will miss him a great deal for a long time.
> I will be grieving today.


I know this is a difficult day for you, my dear friend. Please take comfort in the fact you brought him great joy in his life, just as he did in yours.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> That sounds *Yummy ! *
> Is that a huge project?  Or do you have some short-cuts for it?


I have a fairly easy recipe.  Originally, I got it from a woman's health magazine.   Over the years I have tweaked it a bit.  This recipe is so good, that before I retired, I would have coworkers wanting to buy them for their thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Ruthanne

Bretrick said:


> I went and had my first physiotherapy session for my broken ankle.
> Had an Air Pressure bag fitted to my foot for twenty minutes
> Alternating cold and hot, high pressure to help rid the ankle of built up fluid.
> Returning on Monday for second session.


I hope the ankle heals up good with the help of the pt.  Before you know it you will literally be on your feet again!


----------



## Ruthanne

dseag2 said:


> Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)
> 
> Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!


I'm very sorry for the loss of your mother.  She sounded like a great person.


----------



## Ruthanne

Usual daily routine here with getting up and having coffee, walking doggie.  I went grocery shopping and got 1 single beer and some other groceries, not much.  When I got home I realized, after looking at my receipt, that I was charged 12.99 for a single beer!  I was also charged way too much for yams.  I took my bag back to the store and, of course, told the manager about it.  He refunded me the 12.99 plus tax.  Next time I go I am going to watch every item rung up.  I usually do but today I wasn't paying attention.  

Last night I had a problem with too low blood sugar--I found it out because I got weak in my legs, was clammy, heart palpitations, dizzy.  I took my blood sugar reading and it was 65--should be no lower than 70.  So, I ate and continued to take it a few more times till it got up higher.  It was lower than usual this morning but not too low.  I blame this on not eating on a fixed schedule.  I let too much time go by before I have something to eat and then sometimes don't eat enough, too.  I'm going to keep a better watch on having my meals at the right times.  I never had this problem before I got Diabetes Type 2.

Listening to some music now, relaxing, bird is singing, doggie is sleeping.  All is well.  Maybe watch a movie tonight.   Have a good evening to those who read my post.


----------



## HoneyNut

My sink suddenly started draining very slowly the night before last and I called a plumber company yesterday and they came out today and now I've agreed to a new hot water heater (with a new garbage disposal + fix the slow sink thrown in).

They are going to bring it out on Tuesday.  I guess I am doing the right thing, the hot water heater is 11 years old and maybe it is best to replace it before it starts leaking or stops heating water.  They are going to reinforce the floor under it as well, because when he opened the hot water heater closet we discovered it is slightly tilted sagging down one side of the floor under it.  
I will use the rest of the money the insurance company gave me for the appearance of the barns after the big hail storm (tho really the barn needs repainting it does look bad, will worry about it someday I guess).  

That big hail storm was like winning the lottery, I got a new roof, will be getting new siding and a bunch of new windows, plus the 'barn appearance' cash which I'm spending on some extra new house siding (they only are paying for three sides and I want to get the 4th side redone as well) and now a new hot water heater.  I am so happy.  

But with typical human desire to worry, I now will fret wondering when the well or well pump will die, or the furnace, or the refrigerator.  Retiring is kind of scary, I don't remember worrying about things like this in the past, but now that there are only 4 more months of work income I am really stressing about potential future expenses.  It would probably be more sensible to work longer, but I feel so old and tired and I really want to retire.


----------



## Pappy

Had an appointment with my eye doctor. Took a vision field test and aced it. My glaucoma pressure hasn’t gotten worst so I’m all set for four more months until next appointment.
Weather today is cool and raining so we stayed home rest of day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I


HoneyNut said:


> My sink suddenly started draining very slowly the night before last and I called a plumber company yesterday and they came out today and now I've agreed to a new hot water heater (with a new garbage disposal + fix the slow sink thrown in).
> 
> They are going to bring it out on Tuesday.  I guess I am doing the right thing, the hot water heater is 11 years old and maybe it is best to replace it before it starts leaking or stops heating water.  They are going to reinforce the floor under it as well, because when he opened the hot water heater closet we discovered it is slightly tilted sagging down one side of the floor under it.
> I will use the rest of the money the insurance company gave me for the appearance of the barns after the big hail storm (tho really the barn needs repainting it does look bad, will worry about it someday I guess).
> 
> That big hail storm was like winning the lottery, I got a new roof, will be getting new siding and a bunch of new windows, plus the 'barn appearance' cash which I'm spending on some extra new house siding (they only are paying for three sides and I want to get the 4th side redone as well) and now a new hot water heater.  I am so happy.
> 
> But with typical human desire to worry, I now will fret wondering when the well or well pump will die, or the furnace, or the refrigerator.  Retiring is kind of scary, I don't remember worrying about things like this in the past, but now that there are only 4 more months of work income I am really stressing about potential future expenses.  It would probably be more sensible to work longer, but I feel so old and tired and I really want to retire.


I hear you, @HoneyNut!  I ‘hit a wall’ last weekend with my job but can’t retire now.  Wish I had a plug for the hole into which my $$ keeps disappearing !


----------



## Trila

I'm sitting around, listening to Moody Blues songs.  Another icon is gone. . RIP Graeme Edge.


----------



## WheatenLover

I haven't done much all week besides sleep and read. I have been so tired (chemo fatigue which can take 1-1.5 years to go away). I did wash dishes twice. Fed the dog twice, and gave him his meds twice.

My daughter bought a turkey for Thanksgiving. I will be in charge of the gravy and stuffing, because I trust no one to get it right. She will learn how to make everything else, with my supervision. We are having turkey, gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole (for my daughter), green beans with cranberries and almonds (for my husband), steamed naked broccoli, and pumpkin and apple pies. This is our idea of an abbreviated Thanksgiving dinner. 

I mainly want the turkey bones. If I put the broken bones in the slow cooker for 24 hours, the broth is delicious. I use it for soup.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I'm sitting around, listening to Moody Blues songs.  Another icon is gone. . RIP Graeme Edge.


I've said this before on here , but you won't know @Trila... my ex brother-in-law was  one of the roadies for many years for the Moody Blues 

R.I.P Graeme...


----------



## katlupe

dseag2 said:


> Usually I'm posting about going to the gym or walking by the lake.  This was not only to stay healthy, but to help alleviate the stress of having my mother in end-of-life care since late September.  She passed away yesterday and I'm glad I retired so I could spend her last days with her.  (I'm also an only child.)
> 
> Today we finished clearing out her things at Assisted Living.  The positive in my day was having 5 of the staff members hug me and tell me what a wonderful person she was.  The final goodbye to the staff in the assisted living facility was really difficult but it was amazingly cathartic.
> 
> Tomorrow I will start a new chapter in my life, back to the gym and the lake.  I will just be reflecting on what's next.  I'm sure this forum will still be a big part of it!


I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. Glad you had that time with her in those last days.


----------



## hollydolly

It's grey again.. but quite mild. I had all the windows open as I usually do regardless of the weather.. but one of the neighbours a few doors along  is having an extension built  on their house so the constant hammering got to me in the end and I've closed all the windows, at the front of the house anyway..

I have no plans for today  all my neighbours have gone out , there's' no cars in the  neighbours 'drives at all out there....it looks like there's been a mass exodus...

I'm sure  there will be a lot of Christmas shopping getting done today because so many people get paid in the middle of the month and this is the penultimate pay cheque for most people before Christmas Day


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> I haven't done much all week besides sleep and read. I have been so tired (chemo fatigue which can take 1-1.5 years to go away). I did wash dishes twice. Fed the dog twice, and gave him his meds twice.
> 
> My daughter bought a turkey for Thanksgiving. I will be in charge of the gravy and stuffing, because I trust no one to get it right. She will learn how to make everything else, with my supervision. We are having turkey, gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole (for my daughter), green beans with cranberries and almonds (for my husband), steamed naked broccoli, and pumpkin and apple pies. This is our idea of an abbreviated Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> I mainly want the turkey bones. If I put the broken bones in the slow cooker for 24 hours, the broth is delicious. I use it for soup.


I dislike turkey, couple of bites and I am done-as in, yup, , still tastes like turkey.  . We are eating out.  But everything else sounds yummy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Picking up Joey, early, and taking him for his blood test, then breakfast, then Costco for new glasses.  Yesterday, picked up his dental records.  Just walked in and asked for them and they gave them to me.  They didn’t even ask who I was.  . Apparently they never heard of HIPPA.  Will be getting him a different dentist, already spoke to group home.

Got a call from home health care saying his oxygen will end soon.  OMG, I told them the doctor had ordered it on till 12/01.  Apparently the nurse did not send the order in.  Home health care will call them and get a new order.

Then asked about the connector he needed.  We will be going to home health care and getting him a connector so he can have his c pap machine and oxygen both on at night.    Another thing the group home could not accomplish.  Stupid people.

Got a text from the psychologist that the group home manager now understood about Joey’s diet and what he should have to eat.  Later got a call from my oldest son saying Joey called him and was having pizza, again, for dinner.  Kill me, just kill me.

Learned Joey had traded a lot of his DVDs with a roommate so need to get those back, removed the two large supposed to be but were not anchored to the wall closets from his room, and today taking the new closet system over and putting it together.  Getting his laundry, which still has not been washed in a month or more, bringing it here and washing it.  Cleaning his room.  Taking hm shopping, hopefully getting him new shoes as well.

Busy, busy day.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I've said this before on here , but you won't know @Trila... my ex brother-in-law was  one of the roadies for many years for the Moody Blues
> 
> R.I.P Graeme...


I've always been a fan.


----------



## Pappy

Going to make this simple soup in our crockpot today. Looks very tasty.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Waiting for FedEx.

This is the first time I’ve relied on home delivery for my refrigerated injectable medication.

The other day the FedEx delivery person left a sack of my maintenance drugs out on the stoop!

I retrieved them as he was walking away but it made me wonder what could happen if children or pets got hold of them.


----------



## Purwell

I'm going down the pub.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today we are staying warm inside. 45 is the high. BUT yesterday we went to town. I had a few blood draws from a Lab to get, and we did $30 of laundry.

Thought I would share the journey

This going east on old Hwy 40 just before sunrise


This sunrise! Yikes!

This in Columbia. The public library. ( notice the weird statue that looks like french fries ) 

Just before the Lab I stopped to take a pic of this gorgeous maple tree


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:40,it was lightly raining temp was 48
This morning plan to do more shredding, not a good day to be outside
My other plans,read my book&local paper,find something to watch on TV tonight


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Started out the day by watching international rugby on youtube, am now making brunch (sausage sandwich), will soon start making pineapple pie (my ice hockey hero was legendary Gump Worsley and this was his fave pie), and plan on going out to watch  youth basketball at our community center (just down the block from where I live) and possibly some hockey in the neighborhood ice arena (4 blocks from where I live). Some times there just aren't enough hours in the day for me to do all that I want.   


Oh by the way, Happy World Kindess Day to all.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk around 6:40,it was lightly raining temp was 48
> This morning plan to do more shredding, not a good day to be outside
> My other plans,read my book&local paper,find something to watch on TV tonight


an update, i finished my shredding,when I looked outside ,the dreaded S {snow} was falling,mixed with rain. I've just come back from a short walk wearing my winter boots,temp is 37,brrr!


----------



## MickaC

No question about what i'm doing today.
It is snowing.....got about 4" so far, started this morning.....but starting to let up now.
Will be shovelling......oh what fun.....but the temp outside is only -4, so i won't freeze.


----------



## WheatenLover

Just got up at noon. And this time it was for a reason. I messed around with my ebook libraries on Calibre. Now there are no duplicates in any library. Then I took my endless lists of books I've read since 2011, by genre, at least one copy of each from who knows when, and made sure the master lists had all the books on them, and deleted the extras. I probably also was here for a spell or two, plus played a few games of Mahjong. 

When I finished it was 5.30 a.m. At least some things are clean and tidy, even if they reside on my computer. I get on a roll, and hyper-focus on what I'm doing, so I didn't realize so much time had passed. This is sometimes associated with ADHD, and sometimes it is just normal behavior for people. I don't have ADHD. I have procrastination "disease" in spades, though. I never hyper-focus on chores ... it's always mental work like studying, doing taxes, making sure my Calibre libraries are perfect, playing Mahjong, and writing. 

It would be nice to do chores while in the zone, totally concentrated on what needs to be done, with no other thoughts intruding. When I do chores, I have to reward myself. I set a goal for how much time I will spend before I get to read my book again, or do something with the dog. Boy, my world has diminished! Sometimes I don't want to read, which is a first. I might watch episodes 3 & 4 of Maid today, just to celebrate not being one (ha!).

When one of my boys was three, he said, "Mommy, I figured it out! Eve was the first woman, and she was also the first maid!" Grrrr. When I had a maid service business, it was easier to be a maid. Clean and go, didn't have to watch the cleaning being undone, and I had a reputation to uphold.

Today, I feel energized, compared to all of the last week, so I will accomplish something. There is no shortage of things to do. I wish I wanted to do some of them. Sometimes it makes me tired just thinking of the journey from what is, to what I'd like it to be.


----------



## MickaC

The 4" of snow i posted about earlier grew into 10" of CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!
My snow shovel and i will be spending a lot of time together for the next day or so.


----------



## Alligatorob

Slowly recovering, walked about 2.5 miles it helped.  I feel a little better each day.

Tried to mow the lawn, but with my hand just couldn't do it.  Will try again in a few days.  

Posting still hard, but getting better.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> I'm sitting around, listening to Moody Blues songs.  Another icon is gone. . RIP Graeme Edge.


My all-time Moody Blues fave is Nice To Be Here. I wanted a tattoo of a mouse playing violin but couldn't find a pic so instead have a tattoo of Jiminy Cricket playing violin


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

moviequeen1 said:


> an update, i finished my shredding,when I looked outside ,the dreaded S {snow} was falling,mixed with rain. I've just come back from a short walk wearing my winter boots,temp is 37,brrr!


That's not snow. It's sNOw!


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Keeping a Sabbath

Much needed


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Going to make this simple soup in our crockpot today. Looks very tasty.View attachment 194374View attachment 194375


Looks better in my crockpot, and it was delicious.


----------



## Pappy

Got my golf cart cleaned up and charged the batteries. Watch college football this afternoon.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pappy said:


> Looks better in my crockpot, and it was delicious




That looks sooooooo awesome!


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter made Zuppa Toscana for dinner. It was delicious. Recipe called for a cup of cream and she substituted 2% milk for half of it.

I had 2 45-minute housework sessions today.  I did not nap. I am getting a bit tired now, so I think I'll go to bed around 10.

I told my daughter that maybe I have low blood sugar from not eating regularly, since I often forget to eat. She brought me a DQ peanut buster bar and a small stollen. I love both of those. I wasn't thinking of sweets when I mentioned low blood sugar, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Shero

We went for  a short swim, water still a bit chily for me, but so invigorating!


----------



## oldpop

Working on making a bootable disk for Linux Mint....


----------



## Jules

Went for a couple of walks, made a huge pot of red bean soup for DH, a couple of stores to check out a small side table.  

Realized when nearly home that my right glove was missing.  Nothing new.  I’ve been losing mitts and gloves and even pricey leather gloves since I was a wee one.  Luckily I found the single glove when I returned to the logical ‘dropping‘ point.  Think it’s long past time for me to put a string on my gloves and thread them through my coat.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My all-time Moody Blues fave is Nice To Be Here. I wanted a tattoo of a mouse playing violin but couldn't find a pic so instead have a tattoo of Jiminy Cricket playing violin


I've always been a Moody Blues fan.   One of my favorites is "Isnt Life Strange "


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I've said this before on here , but you won't know @Trila... my ex brother-in-law was  one of the roadies for many years for the Moody Blues
> 
> R.I.P Graeme...


I bet he has lots of stories t to tell!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> No question about what i'm doing today.
> It is snowing.....got about 4" so far, started this morning.....but starting to let up now.
> Will be shovelling......oh what fun.....but the temp outside is only -4, so i won't freeze.


I do NOT miss that dreaded white stuff.  I don't get much of it here in Arkansas and that's fine by me!


----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> Looks better in my crockpot, and it was delicious.View attachment 194448


I make something very similar with a Mex-Tex twist to it.


----------



## PamfromTx

We went to Best Buy and then to pick up some yummy seafood at a restaurant in a neighboring city.  Text'd with my middle sister for a bit.  And I took a short nap as well.  Not much excitement going on here.


----------



## rainyghost

Rather than spending thousands of dollars on hearing aids, why not just buy some airpods and have people call you. You can even do a conference call so everyone can be in the conversation. Plus, you look hip.


----------



## dseag2

rainyghost said:


> Rather than spending thousands of dollars on hearing aids, why not just buy some airpods and have people call you. You can even do a conference call so everyone can be in the conversation. Plus, you look hip.


I think you responded to the wrong thread.


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> I do NOT miss that dreaded white stuff.  I don't get much of it here in Arkansas and that's fine by me!


I only dread it after we've had a few feet total over the winter and I've grown tired of it.

But right now I'm looking forward to the first snow of the season..bring on the snow !


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> We went to Best Buy and then to pick up some yummy seafood at a restaurant in a neighboring city.  Text'd with my middle sister for a bit.  And I took a short nap as well.  Not much excitement going on here.


It's as exciting as watching paint dry here Pam


----------



## Ruthanne

Shero said:


> We went for  a short swim, water still a bit chily for me, but so invigorating!


I didn't get to swim this Summer or much at all in years.  Missing it...


----------



## dseag2

Sorry I'm so introspective in my response, but my mother passed away on Tuesday.  My partner had bereavement time, so today was the first day I spent by myself.  I actually felt good and as though a tremendous weight had been lifted off my shoulders.  

I loved my mother, and I spent 15 years driving 60 miles roundtrip to visit her once a week, and even more frequently in her last days.  Today I felt "untethered" and actually felt that I could begin living my own life.  I went to the gym, the grocery store and for a walk around the lake just to reflect on my life and my future.  I know I will feel sad occasionally, but I can also move forward with what is remaining of my own life.


----------



## Shero

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't get to swim this Summer or much at all in years.  Missing it...


I do understand Ruthanne. I would be lost without water sports.


----------



## horseless carriage

Every year The BBC run a charity marathon called: "Children in Need." Local groups often get involved and one such group is having a six hour jolly which we, and many of our friends, will be going along to. https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/children-in-need-at-the-hamworthy-club-tickets-167633278649


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trying not to be depressed. What on earth? The sun is out. The good Lord has given me another day, and I don't have to spend it making biscuits! The fact is, I have four whole days to not make biscuits before it's time to go back to the biscuit mines, and they're all supposed to be sunny days.

Furthermore, I completed and submitted all the background check info and got a message that it had been received and accepted. The only section not yet cleared is "courthouse records". That might be due to its being the weekend, but one would think all that info would be accessible 24/7 via the web.

Now to figure out why I'm feeling blue.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Trying not to be depressed. What on earth? The sun is out. The good Lord has given me another day, and I don't have to spend it making biscuits! The fact is, I have four whole days to not make biscuits before it's time to go back to the biscuit mines, and they're all supposed to be sunny days.
> 
> Furthermore, I completed and submitted all the background check info and got a message that it had been received and accepted. The only section not yet cleared is "courthouse records". That might be due to its being the weekend, but one would think all that info would be accessible 24/7 via the web.
> 
> Now to figure out why I'm feeling blue.


((Hugs)) @GeorgiaXplant   I know that feeling


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm gonna channel @hollydolly for her secret to being cheerful.

It's strange to feel all-at-sea for no particular reason.


----------



## Alligatorob

Another day of recovery, hand slowly getting better.

Went for a 3 mile walk, starting to feel more normal, a little anyway.  No gym for another week or so.


----------



## Alligatorob

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm gonna channel @hollydolly for her secret to being cheerful.


An admirable trait indeed!


----------



## Pappy

Had a burst of energy today. Worked on our planter out front, started cleaning out my shed, and cleaned carport. Ordered Papa John’s pizza for supper.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Think it’s long past time for me to put a string on my gloves and thread them through my coat.


Awwww, that's so cute. 
If we cannot find a long enough string, we could use large safety pins, to pin each of them to the bottom of your sleeves.

@Paco Dennis
Loved those photos of your travels, yesterday, or maybe the day before that.   I have no idea why I didn't see them till today.


----------



## Kaila

Shero said:


> I would be lost without water sports.


I miss it very much, too. 
Enjoy it, Shero.


----------



## Shero

Kaila said:


> I miss it very much, too.
> Enjoy it, Shero.


Thank you Kaila. I make the most while these bones of mine can take the load


----------



## WheatenLover

I looked out the window, and thought that the rain looked weird. It was not rain, it was snow. The kind that doesn't stick, until it did. Not much, maybe a couple of inches. I hate snow. Aidan, my dog, loves it. So for him, I am happy.

On the bright side, I did housework for 3.5 hours today. It takes me a lot longer than it used to, due to my health issues. I took breaks to eat and  because of back pain. Those breaks are not counted in the 3.5 hours!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30,it was 34 with a dusting of snow on the grass
This morning,taking the bus to Walgreens where I have appt to get my booster shot
The rest of my day,call Canopy of Neighbors members which I usually do  Mon mornings read NYT,my book. After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle see what's on TV


----------



## Liberty

Today its off to Krogers to pick out "the bird" for Thanksgiving.  Not a lot of folks coming this year so don't need to get a big one...lol.   Yesterday hub finished burning the big nut tree that had died and rudely fell over out front.  DIL is always kidding him about getting  a fire pit to sit out on the back deck.  Sent her his pic and told her everything was bigger in Texas, even 
fire pits.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday......shovelled snow.....it was heavy.
Started on the driveway, but it was too much, too heavy.
So i called a local business, left a message to clear the driveway.....i was shocked.....they came yesterday.
The town and this business worked all weekend getting people opened up.
So i went to the back, worked at the crap there.....did pathways for the guys for their jobs......used to do a large area for that, but then they would trape through the snow elsewhere.
They like the pathways better, looks like a corn maze back there.
Cleared the deck.....daughter came and did the cement patio at the bottom of the stairs......so thankful to her for that.
Have to edge the snow back on the driveway back to the grass line yet.... always hard for them to clear the first time if the grass line is buried.
Winter, snow....isn't it wonderful.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@MickaC I keep trying to tell people that it's not snow. It's sNOw! If you'd change that last sentence to "Christmas snow" then I'd say it's wonderful. Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, and that's plenty. I only miss it then.

It's a sunny day today and am trying to give myself a kick in the rear to go out and work in the garden. I want it all done and put to bed for the winter, just don't want to have to _do_ it.


----------



## RadishRose

Haven't done anything yet today but yesterday I made chicken parmesan and my grandson came over for supper. I made too much and even though I sent him home with some I still have more.

My DIL's mother died in the wee hours of yesterday morning. Heart attack. I didn't find out until late yesterday afternoon. Plans are not finalized yet. My poor DIL is devastated.

On Sat. we had a huge rain storm in CT with 4 low grade tornadoes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Woohoo! and other exclamations of delight The offer letter is in my inbox. I'm so freaking excited. And nervous. And stuff!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! and other exclamations of delight The offer letter is in my inbox. I'm so freaking excited. And nervous. And stuff!


----------



## Jules

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! and other exclamations of delight The offer letter is in my inbox. I'm so freaking excited. And nervous. And stuff!


Yay!!!  Now you can let the biscuit place know.  

I had no idea that businesses did all this research into an applicant’s background.


----------



## Purwell

I'm down the pub again!


----------



## Jackie23

I'm doing laundry today, cooking chicken stir fry for lunch/dinner need to blow the leaves out of garage, not sure I'll get around to that though.....Had a long text session with my daughter last night, I'm so glad she keeps me updated with what's going on in her life.


----------



## fatboy

getting my booster


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Haven't done anything yet today but yesterday I made chicken parmesan and my grandson came over for supper. I made too much and even though I sent him home with some I still have more.
> 
> My DIL's mother died in the wee hours of yesterday morning. Heart attack. I didn't find out until late yesterday afternoon. Plans are not finalized yet. My poor DIL is devastated.
> 
> On Sat. we had a huge rain storm in CT with 4 low grade tornadoes.


God bless your DIL, Radish.  Must have come as a real shock to her.


----------



## WheatenLover

The snow is gone and the rhododendron leaves aren't curled, so it isn't too cold out there. IMO, if you have rhodies, there is no need to check the weather report. I can only find three of the dog's snow boots, so the snow melted just in time.

Today, it's back to the kitchen to finish organizing and cleaning it (like spring cleaning -- I'm cleaning everything). A cabinet over the fridge is going to contain all the stuff we don't use. That way, my daughter will be able to find it if she wants to. Mostly it's stuff she bought because she didn't realize we already had it.

This is Aidan, dressed for very cold weather - rain or snow. He also has a red wool sweater, but not for times there is precipitation. He has never minded wearing boots and coats -- only hats. I cut the hat off his raincoat because, why keep it? My friends think Aidan looks like a train conductor in that photo.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! and other exclamations of delight The offer letter is in my inbox. I'm so freaking excited. And nervous. And stuff!


You will be the boss's favorite employee, everyone will love you, and you'll get to meet lots of interesting people. If the biscuit place offers you more money, don't take it. They should have paid you that amount before, so it is an insult. That's my view anyway, when it has happened to me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover  No danger that they'll offer me more money. I'm already paid more than the assistant manager. Even if they did, I wouldn't accept. New job starts at 6am, not 4am. New job doesn't care if I have blue hair, current one doesn't allow "unnatural" hair colors except that the assistant manager has braided extensions in burgundy (they're really pretty!). No uniform required at new job except no ripped jeans, and we all wear store logo aprons, old job doesn't care about ripped jeans but requires a belt and we're required to wear store logo shirts that we have to buy.

I am ready and just waiting to hear from the clerk in the office...probably tomorrow because she only works until 12:30.


----------



## Pappy

Not much today. Rearranged the Florida room, then went to coffee shop and came home. Neighbor came over and we chatted awhile. That’s it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Pappy said:


> Not much today. Rearranged the Florida room, then went to coffee shop and came home. Neighbor came over and we chatted awhile. That’s it.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## Pappy

WheatenLover said:


> That sounds like fun!


It was a good day for it. Cooler here in Florida today. Right now it’s 71 degrees.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover  No danger that they'll offer me more money. I'm already paid more than the assistant manager. Even if they did, I wouldn't accept. New job starts at 6am, not 4am. New job doesn't care if I have blue hair, current one doesn't allow "unnatural" hair colors except that the assistant manager has braided extensions in burgundy (they're really pretty!). No uniform required at new job except no ripped jeans, and we all wear store logo aprons, old job doesn't care about ripped jeans but requires a belt and we're required to wear store logo shirts that we have to buy.
> 
> I am ready and just waiting to hear from the clerk in the office...probably tomorrow because she only works until 12:30.


Do you have blue hair? I thought about getting mine dyed an unnatural color My daughter does that a lot, and then spends a fortune to keep it up or change to a different color. I don't like spending lots of money and time in stinky pursuits that take time to do, or doing all the stuff one has to do to  keep the color fresh. I'm big on wash and go styles. Still, I might do it, but probably just a bit, not all my hair (when it finishes growing back.

Right now, I look like this ostrich at the Little Rock zoo.


----------



## Pinky

WheatenLover said:


> Do you have blue hair? I thought about getting mine dyed an unnatural color My daughter does that a lot, and then spends a fortune to keep it up or change to a different color. I don't like spending lots of money and time in stinky pursuits that take time to do, or doing all the stuff one has to do to  keep the color fresh. I'm big on wash and go styles. Still, I might do it, but probably just a bit, not all my hair (when it finishes growing back.
> 
> Right now, I look like this ostrich at the Little Rock zoo.


Is your hair dark or fair? I saw a brunette with a wide streak of purple in her hair .. it looked good!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover  It was blue until I signed on for the current job. I use a "color masque", not a dye, and gets lighter each time it's shampooed. It's not expensive...a jar costs less than $10. It will color about a dozen times. It takes about an hour, start to finish, and after all, I'm retired, right? Nowhere to go and nothing to do when I get there!

My normal color is white.

I was going to color it today, then stop in tomorrow to turn in my notice, but have decided to turn in my notice tomorrow and color it on Wednesday. I don't work again until Thursday morning...and I'll be working with blue hair until my last day, which I hope will be on the 27th. Well...yanno...the 27th unless they get their collective noses out of joint and fire me. That would be okay, too


----------



## WheatenLover

Pinky said:


> Is your hair dark or fair? I saw a brunette with a wide streak of purple in her hair .. it looked good!


Since I hate the odor of hair dye with an all-consuming passion, along with sitting for so long with nothing to do, my hair is grey. According to my hairdresser, it is the perfect shade of grey and is stylish right now. I don't care about that part, though. Still, I think it would be interesting to have unnatural colors added to it.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover  It was blue until I signed on for the current job. I use a "color masque", not a dye, and gets lighter each time it's shampooed. It's not expensive...a jar costs less than $10. It will color about a dozen times. It takes about an hour, start to finish, and after all, I'm retired, right? Nowhere to go and nothing to do when I get there!


I didn't know about that product. It will be fun to try. Thanks!


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> Yay!!!  Now you can let the biscuit place know.
> 
> I had no idea that businesses did all this research into an applicant’s background.


They do criminal records checks, which I understand. But the credit checks, no. Too invasive. I didn't know courthouse records were checked, too. My only courthouse record is from my divorce 36 years ago. Seems weird to check that, too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover  If there are Sally Beauty Supply stores near you, that's where I get it. The one I use is from BTZ and called Rock On Color Masque. The name of the color is Poppin Purple. If I'd leave it on long enough, it probably would be purple, but I only leave it on about five minutes to get the shade of blue I want.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover  If there are Sally Beauty Supply stores near you, that's where I get it. The one I use is from BTZ and called Rock On Color Masque. The name of the color is Poppin Purple. If I'd leave it on long enough, it probably would be purple, but I only leave it on about five minutes to get the shade of blue I want.


Thank you! My daughter will go there for me. We actually have one here in town!


----------



## Kaila

I had a thought, that it would be *fun* if _each one of us,_
would do a 1 to 2 inch wide, streak of blueish-purple in our hair , and then we could _all meet up at a coffee shop!  
Sunglasses optional? _


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk around 6:30,it was 34 with a dusting of snow on the grass
> This morning,taking the bus to Walgreens where I have appt to get my booster shot
> The rest of my day,call Canopy of Neighbors members which I usually do  Mon mornings read NYT,my book. After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle see what's on TV


an update, I filled out a couple of forms,got the booster shot didn't know I was suppose to bring my vaccination card with me as well. When I made the appt over the phone,didn't talk to a real person was  automated, go figure! I couldn't get flu shot because of glitch in their computer system.In  a couple of days, I'll go back for the shot&bring my vaccination card with me


----------



## Aneeda72

moviequeen1 said:


> an update, I filled out a couple of forms,got the booster shot didn't know I was suppose to bring my vaccination card with me as well. When I made the appt over the phone,didn't talk to a real person was  automated, go figure! I couldn't get flu shot because of glitch in their computer system.In  a couple of days, I'll go back for the shot&bring my vaccination card with me


If you got the Covid booster today, you have to wait two weeks for the flu shot and if you got the flu shot you’d have to wait two weeks for the booster.  You can get then together, on the same day, at the same time.  Otherwise you need to wait.

If you get Covid, it is a 30 day wait till you can get the booster.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@moviequeen1 and @Aneeda72 Not so re the flu shot! Some say wait, but it isn't really necessary. I got the booster one day and the flu shot the next. The only reason for not on the same day was that I got the booster from Walgreen's because my Medicare is with Kaiser, and Kaiser didn't yet have the boosters. I got the flu shot next day at Kaiser. According to Kaiser, there's no reason to wait unless you want to be sure that you don't have a reaction to either one. It would make for two sore arms! Since I've never had a reaction to the flu shot, no problem. I had no reaction from the Covid vaccine, either. And had no reaction to either one when I got them one day apart.


----------



## mellowyellow

I’m nervous about today, I’ve decided to change my doctor and they both work at the same medical centre. I have no complaints about her efficiency, but her strong Indian accent is almost impossible to understand and I have to ask her to repeat everything twice. So I’m feeling rather disloyal and know she will eventually discover that I’ve changed doctors after being her patient for 15 years and I don’t want to hurt her feelings. The new doctor I’m seeing today is also Indian but much younger.

The medical centre is ‘bulk billed’ which means you give them your Medicare card and it costs nothing. My husband goes to another medical centre where he pays $75 to see his doctor and gets a rebate of around $25 from Medicare. Luckily he only goes twice a year to renew his blood pressure medication script.


----------



## Kaila

@mellowyellow  I don't think she will mind, when she eventually notices you switched. There are many, many reasons why one might do so, which she knows, and some people do.  Perhaps you'd had a friend or relative who wanted you to  go to the other for some reason.  From my experiences, they rarely mind.
I hope you interact well with the different one, and that you like the switch. If not , they might let you switch back.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yah-whoo!   I don’t have to be on call for about 12 days!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I had a thought, that it would be *fun* if _each one of us,_
> would do a 1 to 2 inch wide, streak of blueish-purple in our hair , and then we could _all meet up at a coffee shop!
> Sunglasses optional? _


would you all wait for me in case I get caught in traffic, and  I'm a little bit late..?


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> God bless your DIL, Radish.  Must have come as a real shock to her.


Thank you Lib and everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up late.  The melatonin increase really helps me sleep but I don't want to stop sleeping!  Had my coffee, took doggie out, talked to my counselor on the phone.  I am now waiting on a delivery of Chinese food.  I've had a taste for it for quite awhile but kept putting it off.  

So today's the day!  I didn't go with my usual place (because it's closed on Mondays) but a place I ordered from once before and it was good before.  I hope it still is!  I ordered Chicken Egg Food Yong, Crab Rangoon, Spring Rolls, Barbq spareribs, and Wonton Soup.  I hope it's good.  I bet it will be as they were good last time years ago.  

Listening to music as usual.  Music soothes the soul of the beast!  And I can be a beast at times!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly  Et tu? Yanno, we could each do a different color (_and_ sunglasses, of course). We definitely get some attention. Hey, maybe even on the evening news

Okay, then. I typed and printed my resignation letter. One sentence "...my last day will be Saturday, November 27..." It's dated, addressed to my manager, signed by me, and gonna be dropped off tomorrow.

Almost a paucity of info but I'm not feeling the need to explain myself or mention anything about accepting another job. It's not likely that they'll even ask.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover  If there are Sally Beauty Supply stores near you, that's where I get it. The one I use is from BTZ and called Rock On Color Masque. The name of the color is Poppin Purple. If I'd leave it on long enough, it probably would be purple, but I only leave it on about five minutes to get the shade of blue I want.





GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! and other exclamations of delight The offer letter is in my inbox. I'm so freaking excited. And nervous. And stuff!


----------



## Trila

We went for a boat ride today.  Each time that we go out, we find an isolated cove, and we go exploring.  Sometimes, I leave a dragonfly for other explorers to find.  The one that I made today was about 3 feet long...


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> Got up late.  The melatonin increase really helps me sleep but I don't want to stop sleeping!  Had my coffee, took doggie out, talked to my counselor on the phone.  I am now waiting on a delivery of Chinese food.  I've had a taste for it for quite awhile but kept putting it off.
> 
> So today's the day!  I didn't go with my usual place (because it's closed on Mondays) but a place I ordered from once before and it was good before.  I hope it still is!  I ordered Chicken Egg Food Yong, Crab Rangoon, Spring Rolls, Barbq spareribs, and Wonton Soup.  I hope it's good.  I bet it will be as they were good last time years ago.
> 
> Listening to music as usual.  Music soothes the soul of the beast!  And I can be a beast at times!


The food was excellent and now feeling satisfied


----------



## mellowyellow

Kaila said:


> @mellowyellow  I don't think she will mind, when she eventually notices you switched. There are many, many reasons why one might do so, which she knows, and some people do.  Perhaps you'd had a friend or relative who wanted you to  go to the other for some reason.  From my experiences, they rarely mind.
> I hope you interact well with the different one, and that you like the switch. If not , they might let you switch back.


You were right Kaila, she was really nice and said I didn't need to feel disloyal.  She also said my blood pressure was sky high and I have to monitor it at home for 2 weeks and take the results back to her, I can see those 'old people pills' coming my way in the near future.  My other doctor would take it 5 times and wrote down the lowest number so I've escaped them so far.


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> Got up late.  The melatonin increase really helps me sleep but I don't want to stop sleeping!  Had my coffee, took doggie out, talked to my counselor on the phone.  I am now waiting on a delivery of Chinese food.  I've had a taste for it for quite awhile but kept putting it off.
> 
> So today's the day!  I didn't go with my usual place (because it's closed on Mondays) but a place I ordered from once before and it was good before.  I hope it still is!  I ordered Chicken Egg Food Yong, Crab Rangoon, Spring Rolls, Barbq spareribs, and Wonton Soup.  I hope it's good.  I bet it will be as they were good last time years ago.
> 
> Listening to music as usual.  Music soothes the soul of the beast!  And I can be a beast at times!


Music is like chicken soup....it's good for anything that ails you!


----------



## Trila

We lost Veggie today ().  She has been sickly for awhile, so I shouldn't be surprised.  The good news is that she was sleeping in the sun, and went peacefully.


----------



## Ruthanne

mellowyellow said:


> You were right Kaila, she was really nice and said I didn't need to feel disloyal.  She also said my blood pressure was sky high and I have to monitor it at home for 2 weeks and take the results back to her, I can see those 'old people pills' coming my way in the near future.  My other doctor would take it 5 times and wrote down the lowest number so I've escaped them so far.


Blood pressure pills can be for anyone at any age.  I take them but not for Regular high blood pressure.


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> We lost Veggie today ().  She has been sickly for awhile, so I shouldn't be surprised.  The good news is that she was sleeping in the sun, and went peacefully.


I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so sorry you lost her


Thank you..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Awww @Trila, I'm so sorry. We had chickens when I was a kid, and I'd always have a favorite. When they'd die, I'd be heartbroken and insist on having a funeral for them.

Today? Well. Today is my non-birthday dinner with the family. I'm not particularly pleased because I really don't like "celebrating" a birthday in advance. If we were doing it _after_ my birthday, even that would be acceptable  but barely. 

What's got my nose out of joint is that the rest of the family birthdays are celebrated on the day of, and this isn't the first time mine is kind of an afterthought. Actually, this time it's kind of a _pre_thought. Their reason is that "nobody" can make it on my actual birthday because of work schedules. DGD's work schedule is pretty flexible and can be worked around; DSIL is the general manager at his job, and he's the one who makes the schedule so he can schedule himself off or schedule his workday around a specified time. DGS is flexible and can be available whenever; DD works from home so her schedule is flexible as well.

Add to the above that all the years I worked for a German company in the US and worked for a German company in Germany, and their superstition that it's bad luck to give birthday wishes/celebrate ahead of the birthday, and it makes me squirrely...although I'm not particularly superstitious otherwise. It's just something that was planted in my head all those years ago.

Silly, I know, and I feel like I'm being petty, but it really annoys me. Maybe I'm just getting thin-skinned in my "eld".


----------



## MickaC

High lite of the day is over......garbage to the curb.
1 more garbage day.....1 more recycle day.....my latest declutter effort is done.
Garbage, recycle, give away, donated.....done for now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@MickaC Wow. You live your life in the same fast lane as I do. It's a good thing our trash is picked up on Mondays or we could end up in a head-on crash


----------



## hollydolly

I've been trying to deal with a local government office all morning, talk about bang my head against a brick wall.....they want money from me that not only isn't owed but was paid to them over a month ago in advance.. but they're not recognising it because it was paid by my husband ( same surname).. but from his account and not mine.. How BL**55y ridiculous ..still not got it resolved, they were supposed to call me back but it's close to 2pm now, and they all stop working around now.. *sigh*.. It makes me mad because I've never been in arrears with anything, and this is going to make me look technically on paper as in arrears...


----------



## Alligatorob

Not much, will try to get a walk in.   Yesterday I tried to do a home workout but it hurt a bit more than I expected.  I see the Dr Thursday, new cast, hopefully smaller.  Will talk with him about exercising, and what might be safe.


mellowyellow said:


> can see those 'old people pills' coming my way


LOL, so far I am lucky my only ones are meloxicam an anti-inflammatory for arthritis.  Off them now until hand heals, will be happy to get back on!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly Over here that kind thing is called p*ssing in the wind. It'll get resolved but probably only after some higher-up is brought into it. My sympathy.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly Over here that kind thing is called p*ssing in the wind. It'll get resolved but probably only after some higher-up is brought into it. My sympathy.


It's called the same here *G*.. among many other invectives...


----------



## Liberty

Today I smell a baking binge coming over me.  Next week is Thanksiving and still haven't decided what desserts to have.  Any suggestions for something new and unusual?


----------



## hawkdon

I'm trying to set up a small humidifier in this room, living room, so I won't dry out so badly...its running, but not sure if I can
reduce that mist or not.....


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @moviequeen1 and @Aneeda72 Not so re the flu shot! Some say wait, but it isn't really necessary. I got the booster one day and the flu shot the next. The only reason for not on the same day was that I got the booster from Walgreen's because my Medicare is with Kaiser, and Kaiser didn't yet have the boosters. I got the flu shot next day at Kaiser. According to Kaiser, there's no reason to wait unless you want to be sure that you don't have a reaction to either one. It would make for two sore arms! Since I've never had a reaction to the flu shot, no problem. I had no reaction from the Covid vaccine, either. And had no reaction to either one when I got them one day apart.


I suppose different medical professionals have different opinions.  What’s true for one is not true for another.  The only thing that matters is you get both vaccines.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, got my little humidity maker running okay it seems...not hard really. And got my Thanksgiving dinner ordered from the
grocery, madelines frozen or something along that line lolol...


----------



## Jules

Doing some grocery shopping to get vegetables, if the stores have any.  Highways are closed and people on FB are encouraging others to stock up at the same time others are trying to calm them down.  Yesterday many big stores didn’t have CC payment.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jules said:


> Doing some grocery shopping to get vegetables, if the stores have any.  Highways are closed and people on FB are encouraging others to stock up at the same time others are trying to calm them down.  Yesterday many big stores didn’t have CC payment.


Why are highways closed, @Jules ?   Inclement weather?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Why are highways closed, @Jules ?   Inclement weather?


I'm wondering too...


----------



## debodun

Went to the dentist. Made one moving trip. Cooked home made beef stoup (stew / soup). Ate beef stoup with toasted onion roll.

My Beef Stoup

one package of braising beef, cut in 1/2 inch cubes
1 packet of beef bullion
Worcestershire sauce, dried oregano, ground cumin, sage - to taste

1/3 cup barley
1 - 15 oz can diced carrots
1 - 15 oz can whole kernel corn
1 - 15 oz can sliced mushrooms

Cook beef in a covered Dutch oven in 3 cups water seasoned with bullion and seasonings for 2 hours on low heat. Add barley and cook another 30 minutes. Add remianing vegetables and cook until heathed through.


----------



## David777

waking up slouching on mattress (bed) half way through reading used Amazon paperback 
*How To Create A Mind * by Ray Kurzweil
hot shower, choose clothes, dress etc
off an on all day laptop news, several web boards, also working a bit on a long old document
2 weeks worth of laundry, fold, store 
more reading How To Create A Mind
soon to make an iceberg lettuce + tomato + blue cheese dressing lunch 
nap on couch
walk up and down stairs carrying 55 pounds 10 times plus some floor exercises
more reading How To Create A Mind

so nice to be retired


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> It's as exciting as watching paint dry here Pam


Silly girl!  lol  It's quite boring here.


----------



## hawkdon

Got groceries put away, but bottled water was not in the mess so I checked & guess I forgot to order it...oh well..tomorrow..now back is in pain due to putting the stuff awaay.....aint life fun


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> Went to the dentist. Made one moving trip. Cooked home made beef stoup (stew / soup). Ate beef stoup with toasted onion roll.
> 
> My Beef Stoup
> 
> one package of braising beef, cut in 1/2 inch cubes
> 1 packet of beef bullion
> Worcestershire sauce, dried oregano, ground cumin, sage - to taste
> 
> 1/3 cup barley
> 1 - 15 oz can diced carrots
> 1 - 15 oz can whole kernel corn
> 1 - 15 oz can sliced mushrooms
> 
> Cook beef in a covered Dutch oven in 3 cups water seasoned with bullion and seasonings for 2 hours on low heat. Add barley and cook another 30 minutes. Add remianing vegetables and cook until heathed through.


Dang, that sounds good! You should have let us know, and we'd have joined you for lunch. I'm gonna use fresh 'shrooms instead of canned.


----------



## debodun

The recipe is very flexible. You can add or omit anything you want or change the seasonings. I just used what I had on hand. I didn't add salt because the bullion has enough for my taste.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> The recipe is very flexible. You can add or omit anything you want or change the seasonings. I just used what I had on hand. I didn't add salt because the bullion has enough for my taste.


I'd add barley...lol.


----------



## debodun

I did. See recipe. 1/3 cup.


----------



## Jules

CinnamonSugar said:


> Why are highways closed, @Jules ?   Inclement weather?


We have had an Atmospheric River (aka Pineapple Express).  Record rains and winds.  After a summer of extreme heat and drought and trees with weakened roots, this rain has washed away mountain sides and flat areas can‘t absorb the excessive water.  There are very few roads from one side of the province to the other.  Right now, they’re all impassable at various points.  We’re in bad shape!


----------



## katlupe

This morning we had a light dusting of snow. Didn't last long. The yearly apartment inspection was this morning and went fine. I figured it would. Saw a couple of my neighbors today. It seems like the day flew by.


----------



## RobinWren

Jules said:


> We have had an Atmospheric River (aka Pineapple Express).  Record rains and winds.  After a summer of extreme heat and drought and trees with weakened roots, this rain has washed away mountain sides and flat areas can‘t absorb the excessive water.  There are very few roads from one side of the province to the other.  Right now, they’re all impassable at various points.  We’re in bad shape!


Such a beautiful day here today but I agree with Jules many parts of BC have total devastation. Here, many were without power and roads washed out. I hope and pray that everyone is safe.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Awww @Trila, I'm so sorry. We had chickens when I was a kid, and I'd always have a favorite. When they'd die, I'd be heartbroken and insist on having a funeral for them.
> 
> Today? Well. Today is my non-birthday dinner with the family. I'm not particularly pleased because I really don't like "celebrating" a birthday in advance. If we were doing it _after_ my birthday, even that would be acceptable  but barely.
> 
> What's got my nose out of joint is that the rest of the family birthdays are celebrated on the day of, and this isn't the first time mine is kind of an afterthought. Actually, this time it's kind of a _pre_thought. Their reason is that "nobody" can make it on my actual birthday because of work schedules. DGD's work schedule is pretty flexible and can be worked around; DSIL is the general manager at his job, and he's the one who makes the schedule so he can schedule himself off or schedule his workday around a specified time. DGS is flexible and can be available whenever; DD works from home so her schedule is flexible as well.
> 
> Add to the above that all the years I worked for a German company in the US and worked for a German company in Germany, and their superstition that it's bad luck to give birthday wishes/celebrate ahead of the birthday, and it makes me squirrely...although I'm not particularly superstitious otherwise. It's just something that was planted in my head all those years ago.
> 
> Silly, I know, and I feel like I'm being petty, but it really annoys me. Maybe I'm just getting thin-skinned in my "eld".


You have every right to be annoyed!  Your b-day should be celebrated....not squeezed in so as to not upset other people's lives!   

I suggest you have your own celebration, and don't invite any of them!   Or (plan B) invite them for the right day...if they can't make it, too bad for them!

Also, we can have a party on your b-day....right here!  I'll bake a pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> the excessive water. There are very few roads from one side of the province to the other. Right now, they’re all impassable at various points. We’re in bad shape!


We are glad you have Internet!  Take good care. I hope they fix some roads, very soon.


----------



## Pappy

Went to Ollie’s Discount store and walked all over the place but didn’t buy anything. Then went out for supper at Rooney’s and I had my favorite liver and onions. Mother had chicken Parmesan. New menus, new prices. Liver use to be $9.95, now $13.


----------



## Trila

Went into town today.  Had breakfast, then went for cappuccino.  It was a beautiful day, so we went to walk at the park for awhile.

Next stop: we got our booster shots!!  Yea!

After that, I visited my friend who is in the hospital, again.

Next, shopping at Wal-Mart. My Mom was there, so I got an extra hug from her. 

By then it was starting to get too late to make anything for dinner, so we picked up a pizza on the way home.  . It was a "no cook" day, for me.  LOL


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Went to Ollie’s Discount store and walked all over the place but didn’t buy anything. Then went out for supper at Rooney’s and I had my favorite liver and onions. Mother had chicken Parmesan. New menus, new prices. Liver use to be $9.95, now $13.


Everything goes up in price.  I hope you enjoyed your meal.


----------



## Shero

Pick up some new reading glasses.


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> Went to the dentist. Made one moving trip. Cooked home made beef stoup (stew / soup). Ate beef stoup with toasted onion roll.
> 
> My Beef Stoup
> 
> one package of braising beef, cut in 1/2 inch cubes
> 1 packet of beef bullion
> Worcestershire sauce, dried oregano, ground cumin, sage - to taste
> 
> 1/3 cup barley
> 1 - 15 oz can diced carrots
> 1 - 15 oz can whole kernel corn
> 1 - 15 oz can sliced mushrooms
> 
> Cook beef in a covered Dutch oven in 3 cups water seasoned with bullion and seasonings for 2 hours on low heat. Add barley and cook another 30 minutes. Add remianing vegetables and cook until heathed through.


Oooh!  Yummy!


----------



## Aneeda72

Spent the day in the ER after being sent there by instant care.   The hospital doc decided that a blood clot had probably passed through my heart (due to the positive ddimer test and pain) but I was fine.  Doctor asked me if I’d like to be hospitalized for the evening so they could “watch me”.  Hmm, NOPE.

Felt like a double knife stab through the heart, plus heart attack, not that I’ve ever been stabbed in the heart, but now I know what it feels like.  Hurts like a


----------



## PamfromTx

Got a headache listening to another young woman on the craft show.  A bit too much for me; it was a new girl today... and she spoke a hundred words per minute.


----------



## jujube

Today, I saw my first real "People of Walmart" sighting.  

A young woman was wearing a cut-off t-shirt so skimpy/short that you could see the entire bottom half of her .....uh...."unfettered" "girls".  That is until she started bouncing down the aisles and then you could see the other half....then you couldn't.....then you could....and so on.

People were staring.  It was quite the show.  I don't know how long it lasted as I was heading for the checkout.   I saw one guy with his phone pointed toward her so I'm pretty sure it's on the internet by now.

What would possess a young woman to do that?  Don't bother, I probably know the answer.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> We lost Veggie today (). She has been sickly for awhile, so I shouldn't be surprised. The good news is that she was sleeping in the sun, and went peacefully.


Sorry you lost Veggie......sleeping in the sun, would have been a loving warmth for her as she departed.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Sorry you lost Veggie......sleeping in the sun, would have been a loving warmth for her as she departed.


That is a lovely sentiment...thank you.


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Awww @Trila, I'm so sorry. We had chickens when I was a kid, and I'd always have a favorite. When they'd die, I'd be heartbroken and insist on having a funeral for them.
> 
> Today? Well. Today is my non-birthday dinner with the family. I'm not particularly pleased because I really don't like "celebrating" a birthday in advance. If we were doing it _after_ my birthday, even that would be acceptable  but barely.
> 
> What's got my nose out of joint is that the rest of the family birthdays are celebrated on the day of, and this isn't the first time mine is kind of an afterthought. Actually, this time it's kind of a _pre_thought. Their reason is that "nobody" can make it on my actual birthday because of work schedules. DGD's work schedule is pretty flexible and can be worked around; DSIL is the general manager at his job, and he's the one who makes the schedule so he can schedule himself off or schedule his workday around a specified time. DGS is flexible and can be available whenever; DD works from home so her schedule is flexible as well.
> 
> Add to the above that all the years I worked for a German company in the US and worked for a German company in Germany, and their superstition that it's bad luck to give birthday wishes/celebrate ahead of the birthday, and it makes me squirrely...although I'm not particularly superstitious otherwise. It's just something that was planted in my head all those years ago.
> 
> Silly, I know, and I feel like I'm being petty, but it really annoys me. Maybe I'm just getting thin-skinned in my "eld".


I hear what you're saying about birthdays, GeorgiaXplant.
Pity potty hits me, my birthday is usually forgotten or not bothered with.......except for here.....lots of wishes.


----------



## MickaC

Picked up some med refills.
I'm in a mood !!!!!!!!!
Why ???????
Had to get some dog food at the vet........about 100 feet of gravel muck before turning into the vet.......my nice clean shiny vehicle is no more.
Should be a law against muck.


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> Got a headache listening to another young woman on the craft show.  A bit too much for me; it was a new girl today... and she spoke a hundred words per minute.


When people talk like that I lose what they are saying. I need some time process what they are saying. I find I don't listen to them because I can't catch up (or just don't want to).


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@MickaC  Muck? What's up with that? Muck season is in the spring! It's a real slap in the face when Mother Nature gets mad and makes a mess.

@Aneeda72 How scary! Glad you're okay now. Did they tell you to make an appointment with your PCP? Give you a scrip? I understand hurting like a 

@jujube Holy cr@p! She can't possibly have _not_ known...

DD is taking me to the garden centers at Home Depot and Lowe's this morning. Yippee.

I took my resignation letter to the biscuit store yesterday. I assured them that I had not been looking for a job and that when I went to work for them it was with the intention that I'd be there for the long haul. There was much weeping and wailing, wringing of hands, and gnashing of teeth, but the manager said she understood. 

After work on Friday, I've got an appointment at the new job to sign paperwork and stuff. One day next week, I'll spend a few hours there watching orientation videos. Then it will be showtime! I hope I don't turn out to be a one-trick pony.


----------



## katlupe

jujube said:


> Today, I saw my first real "People of Walmart" sighting.
> 
> A young woman was wearing a cut-off t-shirt so skimpy/short that you could see the entire bottom half of her .....uh...."unfettered" "girls".  That is until she started bouncing down the aisles and then you could see the other half....then you couldn't.....then you could....and so on.
> 
> People were staring.  It was quite the show.  I don't know how long it lasted as I was heading for the checkout.   I saw one guy with his phone pointed toward her so I'm pretty sure it's on the internet by now.
> 
> What would possess a young woman to do that?  Don't bother, I probably know the answer.


I think Walmart needs to start refusing to let people enter who are not properly attired. Like they used to do about the masks. I wonder if these people dress that way on purpose trying to get their picture on social media.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@katlupe Who in their right mind would _want_ to be featured on People of Walmart??? I agree that there should be some sort of required decency, but then who's going to decide what's decent? LOL

Of course, there are plenty of places (mostly restaurants) with signs on the door that say "No shirt, no shoes, no service".


----------



## katlupe

Today my aide is coming so getting my laundry ready for her. She can do some today and some tomorrow. Sonny is supposed to bring my water so I am hoping to have him take my old trunk to my aide's house for her (she does not have a car) that I am giving her. I will first ask if she has someone who can come get it for her. It is a awkward size and sorta heavy so I worry about Sonny having to lift it. 

Working on a new blog post presently and that will take a few days I suppose. Other than that, I am constantly going through my photos that were in the trunk and figuring who to give what to or keep what I must and throw out the rest. 

I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## katlupe

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @katlupe Who in their right mind would _want_ to be featured on People of Walmart??? I agree that there should be some sort of required decency, but then who's going to decide what's decent? LOL
> 
> Of course, there are plenty of places (mostly restaurants) with signs on the door that say "No shirt, no shoes, no service".


Those people do it for attention. I remember being young and dressing different than everyone else to stand out but what I wore was decent and actually looked good to the older generation too.


----------



## katlupe

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @MickaC  Muck? What's up with that? Muck season is in the spring! It's a real slap in the face when Mother Nature gets mad and makes a mess.
> 
> @Aneeda72 How scary! Glad you're okay now. Did they tell you to make an appointment with your PCP? Give you a scrip? I understand hurting like a
> 
> @jujube Holy cr@p! She can't possibly have _not_ known...
> 
> DD is taking me to the garden centers at Home Depot and Lowe's this morning. Yippee.
> 
> I took my resignation letter to the biscuit store yesterday. I assured them that I had not been looking for a job and that when I went to work for them it was with the intention that I'd be there for the long haul. There was much weeping and wailing, wringing of hands, and gnashing of teeth, but the manager said she understood.
> 
> After work on Friday, I've got an appointment at the new job to sign paperwork and stuff. One day next week, I'll spend a few hours there watching orientation videos. Then it will be showtime! I hope I don't turn out to be a one-trick pony.


I may have missed a post, but did you officially retire or are you taking a new job?


----------



## Warrigal

Hubby needs me at home a lot more these days and I am finding myself sitting beside him while he sleeps in his chair. So I've decided to take up knitting again.

I told him that I was thinking of joining the church knitting group when it starts up again and he decided that he would come along too. Today I bought some needles and wool for both of us. I very much doubt that he will do more than a few rows but I could be wrong.

We have entered a new phase of our lives and it is rather challenging.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Warrigal said:


> Hubby needs me at home a lot more these days and I am finding myself sitting beside him while he sleeps in his chair. So I've decided to take up knitting again.
> 
> I told him that I was thinking of joining the church knitting group when it starts up again and he decided that he would come along too. Today I bought some needles and wool for both of us. I very much doubt that he will do more than a few rows but I could be wrong.
> 
> We have entered a new phase of our lives and it is rather challenging.


@Warrigal, new phases are challenging but I’m sure you will meet each challenge in your usual clear-headed, calm way, sense of humor firmly intact


----------



## Warrigal

Thanks, Cinnamon. I think I need to spend less time on the lap top from now on. I can be more present to him while knitting squares for the rugs we make and donate to homeless centres.  I used to knit scarves when my mother was in a nursing home. You don't have to concentrate on a pattern but each one you complete does give some sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Pappy

jujube said:


> Today, I saw my first real "People of Walmart" sighting.
> 
> A young woman was wearing a cut-off t-shirt so skimpy/short that you could see the entire bottom half of her .....uh...."unfettered" "girls".  That is until she started bouncing down the aisles and then you could see the other half....then you couldn't.....then you could....and so on.
> 
> People were staring.  It was quite the show.  I don't know how long it lasted as I was heading for the checkout.   I saw one guy with his phone pointed toward her so I'm pretty sure it's on the internet by now.
> 
> What would possess a young woman to do that?  Don't bother, I probably know the answer.


Do you have the address of that Walmart? 
Just kidding..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@katlupe   I've "retired" so many times that I've lost track. The first time I retired was in 1990. I think it's up to five times so far. This time, I'm just changing jobs for more pay and better hours. And because at the new job in a Kroger bakery, I'll have the opportunity to learn to decorate cakes. It's one of those things I've always wanted to do.

Along with more pay and better hours and learning to decorate cakes, they don't care if I have blue hair and they allow wearing street clothes. Their only uniform is a Kroger apron. So it's all good!

I was going to color my hair today and work out my last few days at the biscuit store with blue hair where it's forbidden to have hair of an unnatural color. After thinking on it for a bit, decided not to do it until going in for my last day because it would be sort of thumbing my nose at them. I don't want to leave on bad terms. You never know when you might need good words from an employer, although I really do think this will be my last job. At my age, almost 81...yanno?


----------



## Jackie23

Good luck on the new upcoming job, Georgia..

Things are kinda boring here, nothing going on but disposing of leaves.  I need to drive into the city to a Home Depot today to check out a new cooktop as mine is about to bite the dust. I've got to be such a recluse that driving 40 miles will be a real adventure....ha ha.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to get ideas  for  lunch.
Went for groceries yesterday,, should have  planned  meals,instead of  following my  get this list.

Too chilly to work outside,, have to get out  winter time projects to work on.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @MickaC  Muck? What's up with that? Muck season is in the spring! It's a real slap in the face when Mother Nature gets mad and makes a mess.
> 
> @Aneeda72 How scary! Glad you're okay now. Did they tell you to make an appointment with your PCP? Give you a scrip? I understand hurting like a
> 
> @jujube Holy cr@p! She can't possibly have _not_ known...
> 
> DD is taking me to the garden centers at Home Depot and Lowe's this morning. Yippee.
> 
> I took my resignation letter to the biscuit store yesterday. I assured them that I had not been looking for a job and that when I went to work for them it was with the intention that I'd be there for the long haul. There was much weeping and wailing, wringing of hands, and gnashing of teeth, but the manager said she understood.
> 
> After work on Friday, I've got an appointment at the new job to sign paperwork and stuff. One day next week, I'll spend a few hours there watching orientation videos. Then it will be showtime! I hope I don't turn out to be a one-trick pony.


They sent a referral to cardiology, and my primary care doctor, of course.  I refused pain meds, don’t like them.  I am hoping the chest pain today just goes away.  I am not interested in a bunch more tests, or hospitalization.  I am not a person who wants to live into her 90’s or even 80’s.  Doctors often can’t pen down what causes angina.    The d-dimer finding and extreme pain is just another mystery in my medical history.


----------



## debodun

Went to the "other" grocery store to look for what I couldn't get at teh store I usually patronize. Only thing I didn't come away with was Bigelow Lavender Chamomile tea.


----------



## hollydolly

Been a gloriously sunny day day today, so I took the opportunity to go and collect a prescription left for me by my consultant at the hospital in the next county.. and on the way there pick up a buy and collect cardigan I bought from a Clothing store here in my own town....

The hospital is near several retail parks so I thought it would be a good idea as it's still November to  stock up with some Christmas food for the freezers.. before everywhere gets too crowded.. in total I shopped in 4 stores and not one single store was playing Christmas music.. in fact 3 out of 4 weren't playing any music at all which surprised me  as we are usually assailed with it from the beginning of November .

Got a call today cancelling a regular meeting I have on a Thursday afternoon.. so that means tomorrow for the second week running I will have time after my usual Thursday AM meeting to take my car and get it washed  and go to the bank and deposit even more change bags, and get my nails done ...haven't been to the nail salon in well over a year , and I have a pre Christmas lunch this weekend with some friends  , so I'd like to get spruced up a bit ..


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda ,, sorry to read about your heart .
Hope you can  get relief  from the pain.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> When people talk like that I lose what they are saying. I need some time process what they are saying. I find I don't listen to them because I can't catch up (or just don't want to).


I had that problem when I moved to Boston. I was used to people talking, and me listening, a lot more slowly.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

laundry - an arduous task but it's gotta get done --- meantime, am listening to Faure's Sicilienne to entertain myself


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I plan to catch up on bill paying and paperwork, continue my spring cleaning of the kitchen, stuff like that. All pretty boring. I am now on day 5 of no naps. This is good because the naps are not short -- they are 4-6 hours long. And, yes, I still sleep at night.


----------



## RobinWren

Pappy said:


> Went to Ollie’s Discount store and walked all over the place but didn’t buy anything. Then went out for supper at Rooney’s and I had my favorite liver and onions. Mother had chicken Parmesan. New menus, new prices. Liver use to be $9.95, now $13.


No wonder canadians like to winter in Florida with restaurant prices that low. My item for lunch before covid $14.95 now $22


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dear me. I'm as nervous as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper about the new job. It's kind of a case of the-devil-you-know-is-better-than-the-devil-you-don't-know.

More money at the new job, don't have to be there until 6am (I'm usually up by 5am). A lot to learn. Easier on DD because she's the one who drops me off and picks me up.

Less money at the old job, have to be there at 4am. Nothing to learn. It's not rocket science. Harder on DD because she has to get up at 3:30 to drop me off, then comes to fetch me home around 10:30-11.

On Friday after work, I go to the new job to sign papers and stuff, then next week a couple of hours of orientation. 

Tell me I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Pappy

Left a message four different places to come fix my dishwasher. No power. Not one person had the curtesy to call me back. My regular place can’t come to January. So, on the phone again tomorrow to see if I can find someone.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tell me I'm doing the right thing.


You are doing the right thing. You can always stop doing it if you don't like it. Keep that in mind!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dear me. I'm as nervous as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper about the new job. It's kind of a case of the-devil-you-know-is-better-than-the-devil-you-don't-know.
> 
> More money at the new job, don't have to be there until 6am (I'm usually up by 5am). A lot to learn. Easier on DD because she's the one who drops me off and picks me up.
> 
> Less money at the old job, have to be there at 4am. Nothing to learn. It's not rocket science. Harder on DD because she has to get up at 3:30 to drop me off, then comes to fetch me home around 10:30-11.
> 
> On Friday after work, I go to the new job to sign papers and stuff, then next week a couple of hours of orientation.
> 
> Tell me I'm doing the right thing.


 You're doing the right thing.. actually I think you're bluddy amazing... at almost 81..How many hours are you working at this new job ?


----------



## AprilSun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tell me I'm doing the right thing.


You are doing the right thing. If you don't do it, you will always be wondering what it would have been like, etc. This way, you will know and if it doesn't work out, you can say "I tried".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanx, guys. I really need encouragement. 

@hollydolly The biscuit-making job is about 20 hrs/wk; the new job will be 20-25.


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant
It's almost Thanksgiving, and my rose bush finally decided to bloom!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Been a gloriously sunny day day today, so I took the opportunity to go and collect a prescription left for me by my consultant at the hospital in the next county.. and on the way there pick up a buy and collect cardigan I bought from a Clothing store here in my own town....
> 
> The hospital is near several retail parks so I thought it would be a good idea as it's still November to  stock up with some Christmas food for the freezers.. before everywhere gets too crowded.. in total I shopped in 4 stores and not one single store was playing Christmas music.. in fact 3 out of 4 weren't playing any music at all which surprised me  as we are usually assailed with it from the beginning of November .
> 
> Got a call today cancelling a regular meeting I have on a Thursday afternoon.. so that means tomorrow for the second week running I will have time after my usual Thursday AM meeting to take my car and get it washed  and go to the bank and deposit even more change bags, and get my nails done ...haven't been to the nail salon in well over a year , and I have a pre Christmas lunch this weekend with some friends  , so I'd like to get spruced up a bit ..


....sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dear me. I'm as nervous as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper about the new job. It's kind of a case of the-devil-you-know-is-better-than-the-devil-you-don't-know.
> 
> More money at the new job, don't have to be there until 6am (I'm usually up by 5am). A lot to learn. Easier on DD because she's the one who drops me off and picks me up.
> 
> Less money at the old job, have to be there at 4am. Nothing to learn. It's not rocket science. Harder on DD because she has to get up at 3:30 to drop me off, then comes to fetch me home around 10:30-11.
> 
> On Friday after work, I go to the new job to sign papers and stuff, then next week a couple of hours of orientation.
> 
> Tell me I'm doing the right thing.


Follow your heart, and it will always be "the right thing"!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Water main broke in our city.  We were told if you don’t have good water pressure at home you must boil the water.  

there is no problem with water pressure at my rental but I didn’t take any chances tonight. I drank and rinsed my toothbrush with bottled water. I also boiled water for the few dishes I had.

the big concern is our local hospital is affected and maybe some of our at-home patients in town.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pappy said:
Went to Ollie’s Discount store and walked all over the place but didn’t buy anything. Then went out for supper at Rooney’s and I had my favorite liver and onions.




That combo is great esp when you add crunchy bacon.  YUMMMMM!!


----------



## dseag2

Ate Nashville-style (hot) fried chicken with my partner.  We never eat anything fried so it was our "cheat" day. 

Reached out to our gardener to say that our plants needed to be replaced since our temps are dropping.  We have about a million pots with "drips" around our patio, as well as some flowers in our front yard.  It usually take weeks for him to stop by, but he was here immediately and replaced everything, so we are ready for winter.  Lots of Pansies and Ornamental Kale adorning our patio and yard.  I have to be surrounded by the beauty of plants and flowers to stay happy!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dentist this morning to have an old filling replaced.  Mrs. T has the optician (strictly speaking, the Optometrist) this afternoon.  
In between we'll take a load of garden wast to the recycling centre.    Medley of fish (tuna, monkfish and prawns) for dinner this evening.


----------



## hollydolly

oldiebutgoody said:


> Pappy said:
> Went to Ollie’s Discount store and walked all over the place but didn’t buy anything. Then went out for supper at Rooney’s and I had my favorite liver and onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That combo is great esp when you add crunchy bacon.  YUMMMMM!!


I agree, liver , Bacon and onions...yum!!


----------



## katlupe

Planning on a quiet day. Yesterday was hectic (for me). My aide comes today so will have her do laundry and vacuum. I am working on a new blog post but doubt it will be done. Trying a new recipe making cube steaks in the instant pot. Not much else that I know of.


----------



## Purwell

Waiting for a food delivery.
When it arrives I will probably take a stroll to the pub.


----------



## Alligatorob

Getting ready to go to the doctor to have my cast removed and replaced, hopefully with a smaller one.

Managed a five mile walk yesterday, everything but my arm seems to be getting back to normal. It may be awhile though before I can go back to weight lifting at the gym. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Trila

Capt Lightning said:


> Dentist this morning to have an old filling replaced.  Mrs. T has the optician (strictly speaking, the Optometrist) this afternoon.
> In between we'll take a load of garden wast to the recycling centre.    Medley of fish (tuna, monkfish and prawns) for dinner this evening.


I feel your discomfort....I will be having 3 crowns replaced in Dec.   I'm not looking forward to it!   Good luck!


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> Getting ready to go to the doctor to have my cast removed and replaced, hopefully with a smaller one.
> 
> Managed a five mile walk yesterday, everything but my arm seems to be getting back to normal. It may be awhile though before I can go back to weight lifting at the gym. Not the end of the world.


I miss going to the gym!  Hopefully, you'll be back to it in no time!


----------



## Trila

Good morning!
*The rain has stopped. ....
*There is not a cloud in the sky. ....
*The coffee is ready. ....
*Andy is sleeping in his basket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....
I feel good. ....

I'm ready to start my day!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Waiting for a food delivery.
> When it arrives I will probably take a stroll to the pub.


Might be a pub _I_ know ...  depends where in North Herts you are ..good to hear you're feeling well enough to get out and about..

I was in the pub myself  today for lunch, had a small all day brunch  and a coffee...  Had a meeting for a couple of hours... then later I got my nails done at the salon... 






deposited £30 of pennies at the bank.. and  realised afterwards it almost covered the price of my nails, so I was barely out of pocket for them ...result!! 

Bought some Cotton Candy Grapes at the supermarket and a new burnt orange patterned blouse, but it's got to go back because it's too small...the worrying thing is, that it looked really big on the hanger, so maybe I need to get on a diet quick smart...


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I will be having 3 crowns replaced in Dec.


Three of them need replacing at the _same time?_  Ugh.

I wonder if this is something we should try to avoid, 
similar to replacing all 4 tires on a car, which seems great when doing it, but increases the likelihood that they'll _all *need* replacing, the next time that any of them have a problem.?_


----------



## squatting dog

Sipping my Dunkin coffee and waiting for the rain to start.   my new grass could use a little.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Bought some Cotton Candy Grapes at the supermarket and a new burnt orange patterned blouse, but it's got to go back because it's too small.


Did you find it too small _after you had the Cotton Candy Grapes? 
And, what are those, anyway?_


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Did you find it too small _after you had the Cotton Candy Grapes?
> And, what are those, anyway?_


Cotton Candy grapes sometimes called Candy Floss ?... they're  regular grapes but with cotton candy flavour...( deelicious)


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Three of them need replacing at the _same time?_ Ugh.
> 
> I wonder if this is something we should try to avoid,
> similar to replacing all 4 tires on a car, which seems great when doing it, but increases the likelihood that they'll _all *need* replacing, the next time that any of them have a problem.?_


Yea....they are maybe 30 years old, and need to be replace (sometimes I feel that way myself!).  They will do 2 the first time, not sure when the last one will get done.  If the new ones last for another 30 years, I should be ok.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Might be a pub _I_ know ...  depends where in North Herts you are ..good to hear you're feeling well enough to get out and about..
> 
> I was in the pub myself  today for lunch, had a small all day brunch  and a coffee...  Had a meeting for a couple of hours... then later I got my nails done at the salon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deposited £30 of pennies at the bank.. and  realised afterwards it almost covered the price of my nails, so I was barely out of pocket for them ...result!!
> 
> Bought some Cotton Candy Grapes at the supermarket and a new burnt orange patterned blouse, but it's got to go back because it's too small...the worrying thing is, that it looked really big on the hanger, so maybe I need to get on a diet quick smart...


Nice nails!!!!  Good color, too.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> Might be a pub _I_ know ...  depends where in North Herts you are


The Millstream in Hitchin.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Cotton Candy grapes sometimes called Candy Floss ?... they're  regular grapes but with cotton candy flavour...( deelicious)



I've never heard of either.  Thanks for explaining it, Holly. 
I was very curious, you know me.  
I don't know if they are at our stores or not, as I am not able to go there in person.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Yea....they are maybe 30 years old, and need to be replace (sometimes I feel that way myself!).  They will do 2 the first time, not sure when the last one will get done.  If the new ones last for another 30 years, I should be ok.



Those dental crowns do last a long time, and they *do *help us , 
*very much*!

And they last _longer than_ car tires 
Which, I admit!  Was *not a good comparison, in the first place!

 *


----------



## oldiebutgoody

was gonna go shopping for groceries but got an awful backache and stayed home - must have strained by puny back while doing some laundry yesterday

took a really hot shower and my back feels better - will take another hot shower later on and will hopefully be in shape by tomorrow

meanwhile, will post here and will watch videos on youtube ~ am now watching one on old city trolleys which remains one of my fave topics ever since I was a little kid in Brooklyn


----------



## Shero

Today, car is packed and we are off to the hinterland to spend a couple of nights in a cute cabin among the trees, birds and beautiful scenery. It will be a nice change from the sea and sand. Have a peaceful weekend everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

oldiebutgoody said:


> was gonna go shopping for groceries but got an awful backache and stayed home - must have strained by puny back while doing some laundry yesterday
> 
> took a really hot shower and my back feels better - will take another hot shower later on and will hopefully be in shape by tomorrow
> 
> meanwhile, will post here and will watch videos on youtube ~ am now watching one on old city trolleys which remains one of my fave topics ever since I was a little kid in Brooklyn


OBG..I really hope your back sorts itself out soon..as a long term back pain sufferer I know how painful those sudden muscle spasms can be...


----------



## Flaneuse

Took my sweet 16 year old Maltese Sophie to the cardiologist today.  She's in congestive heart failure and was coughing two nights ago and I was worried about worsening heart disease.  The result?  Whatever was causing her coughing, it wasn't her heart.  The heart size is stable and her lungs are clear.  Best news ever!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

hollydolly said:


> OBG..I really hope your back sorts itself out soon..as a long term back pain sufferer I know how painful those sudden muscle spasms can be...




Thanx! Took some acetaminophen and my back feels much better. Plan on going food shopping tomorrow and will make sure to wear a back brace to relieve any further pain.


----------



## Jules

Dealing with our first real snow of the season.  It’s heavy and slippery.  Lots of cars were off the roads. It wasn’t even safe for walking.  Nothing has been cleared.
Sorted through some of those storage boxes in the basement.  I think I need to be even more brutal.  Hauled some stuff to the recycling centre.  We knew some industrial cleaners weren’t acceptable but they took them for their own use because they buy those products.  That‘s a win/win.


----------



## dseag2

I wanted to have a productive day so I went to the gym, got a haircut, booked an early December physical and got my Moderna booster!  It was a great day!


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> Dealing with our first real snow of the season.  It’s heavy and slippery.  Lots of cars were off the roads. It wasn’t even safe for walking.  Nothing has been cleared.
> Sorted through some of those storage boxes in the basement.  I think I need to be even more brutal.  Hauled some stuff to the recycling centre.  We knew some industrial cleaners weren’t acceptable but they took them for their own use because they buy those products.  That‘s a win/win.


If you figure out how to be "more brutal", please let me know...I'm terrible at getting rid of stuff that I don't need/use anymore.  Usually, if I actually do get rid of something, a week later I need it!  LOL


----------



## Trila

oldiebutgoody said:


> was gonna go shopping for groceries but got an awful backache and stayed home - must have strained by puny back while doing some laundry yesterday
> 
> took a really hot shower and my back feels better - will take another hot shower later on and will hopefully be in shape by tomorrow
> 
> meanwhile, will post here and will watch videos on youtube ~ am now watching one on old city trolleys which remains one of my fave topics ever since I was a little kid in Brooklyn


...hope you feel better, soon.  Back aches are no fun!


----------



## Trila

Shero said:


> Today, car is packed and we are off to the hinterland to spend a couple of nights in a cute cabin among the trees, birds and beautiful scenery. It will be a nice change from the sea and sand. Have a peaceful weekend everyone!


Enjoy! ❤


----------



## Trila

Flaneuse said:


> Took my sweet 16 year old Maltese Sophie to the cardiologist today.  She's in congestive heart failure and was coughing two nights ago and I was worried about worsening heart disease.  The result?  Whatever was causing her coughing, it wasn't her heart.  The heart size is stable and her lungs are clear.  Best news ever!


What a relief....glad everything was ok!  ❤


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> I wanted to have a productive day so I went to the gym, got a haircut, booked an early December physical and got my Moderna booster!  It was a great day!


WOW!   You really were productive!  I got my Moderna booster on Tue, felt puny all day Wed, fine on Thurs.


----------



## dseag2

Trila said:


> WOW!   You really were productive!  I got my Moderna booster on Tue, felt puny all day Wed, fine on Thurs.


Good to know.  I'm volunteering tomorrow afternoon at the Dallas Arboretum.  Hoping I feel okay.  No pain in my arm so far!


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> Good to know.  I'm volunteering tomorrow afternoon at the Dallas Arboretum.  Hoping I feel okay.  No pain in my arm so far!


Oh, my arm was sore, alright!  You seem to be better off than I was.

Enjoy your day at the Arboretum....I volunteer at a roller rink every weekend.


----------



## katlupe

Today is our Thanksgiving Dinner in the community room downstairs. Looking forward to it.

My aide is coming today, changed her hours to four days a week for one hour each. That way during the winter she can take my garbage down to the dumpster for me and I only have three days to worry about. If she is here for two hours I don't really have much work for her since I keep my apartment pretty clean. 

I expect to have a good since the sun is shining (though cold out) and that is always a good sign.


----------



## Jackie23

dseag2 said:


> Good to know. I'm volunteering tomorrow afternoon at the Dallas Arboretum. Hoping I feel okay. No pain in my arm so far!


What a beautiful place to volunteer!  I used to go every year, they have done amazing things there.

Today I go to pick up a grocery order and I'll eat lunch out...its very nice weather here today....everyone have a great day!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

enjoying time at home with my kitty, Marianne.


----------



## Pappy

Getting groceries this morning. Not sure yet about the afternoon.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Our washing machine died last weak so today at 10am a friend is coming out to help us load it into the pickup to take to the salvage yard. I thought Wednesday was hump day.


----------



## hollydolly

After yesterdays' busy day, I was going to return a blouse I bought but decided to stay home and get some food prep  and batch cooking done instead... it was a grey day anyway.

Managed to freeze 4 pounds of chicken thighs in single portions... and 3 pounds of gammon and bacon pieces again in separate portions..


Used some of the gammon and bacon to make a big pot of Bacon & lentil soup. Added, Cabbage, Carrots, Sugar snap peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Carrots.. and  shredded the cooked gammon and added that.

I've frozen half that amount of soup.. and will use the rest for dinner tonight and tomorrow..

Did some reorganising of the food store in the Barn...

Managed to get the local council issue  sorted to my satisfaction finally, that I'd been having a problem with..thank the lord for that..


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> The Millstream in Hitchin.


Oh I know it.. it's  opposite the Anchor in Hitchin isn't it ? quite rustic in there I believe,  driven past it many times never been in it though..


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly   Do you use a vacuum sealer for freezing your food?


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pappy said:


> Getting groceries this morning. Not sure yet about the afternoon.




Went shopping and just as a self administered treat, I bought a package of Italian parmigiano reggiano cheese-prosciutto-Genoa salami. Made a special Italian style sandwich and ate it with particular delight. Glass of grape juice to punctuate it.   

Can't wait until my next meal, already!


----------



## Pappy

Forgot that tonight is ice cream and Bingo night at the clubhouse. Should be a good turnout as most of the snowbirds are back.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly   Do you use a vacuum sealer for freezing your food?


No I don't Jules , it's never occurred to me to use one, but now you mention it, I might have a look at some


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Forgot that tonight is ice cream and Bingo night at the clubhouse. Should be a good turnout as most of the snowbirds are back.


I haven't been out at night for ages.... I really wish we had something like a clubhouse locally..


----------



## JustBonee

Quiet normal day ...  NOW 
After my early  morning time  on the computer,  I did a few chores.   

Came back later  to get on the Internet,  and got a very strange message:  
YOUR INTERNET  SERVICE  HAS BEEN ATTACKED  OR  HAS BEEN  RECONFIGURED - UNSAFE FOR USE

Well,  dear lordy be! ..  Never saw anything like that before  .
... I figured from the get- go  it wouldn't be a quick fix.   Called   AT&T,  talked to three different people,  and an hour later   got set up for an appointment with a technician.  

Lucky it's Friday,  and they want to get home early for the weekend.    ...he came  proto!   He  checked  their  equipment in  my  apartment twice!  /  and then  went to look at their outside  and phone room  equipment.  

Seems  someone in one of these buildings moved, and put in a stop service  order for today ....   So they came out,    and pulled  the plug on ME! 
That is all that strange message meant. Weird.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Don't bother me. It looks like the bluebird of happiness crapped  on my birthday cake and I'm busily engaged in wallowing in self pity, dammit. It's not really my birthday because, yanno, I was coerced into "celebrating" on Tuesday. Why? Well. It wasn't _convenient_ for anybody in the family. Guess what? DSIL who "had" to work tonight? He's off today. DGD only works until 7:30 tonight. DGS is available to present himself whenever. DD works from home except on Friday mornings.

And DS? He said he had a feeling all day that he was forgetting something although he'd been reminding himself all week.

If this is what it's like to get a year older...pfffft.

After work this morning I had to go to the new job for half of the orientation. Two hours, for which I get paid. The other half, plus some training is on Tuesday morning. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, they won't have scheduled me to work until Dec 1 because I still have to work at the biscuit store until the 27th and have doctor's appointments on the 29th and 30th. They know my last day at the biscuit store is the 27th and that I have appointments on the 29th and 30th. Surely they won't schedule me to work for them, too.

I'm tired and depressed and sad and I'm gonna toss the birthday cake  because that darned bird pooped on it.


----------



## Kaila

Flaneuse said:


> Took my sweet 16 year old Maltese Sophie to the cardiologist today.  She's in congestive heart failure and was coughing two nights ago and I was worried about worsening heart disease.  The result?  Whatever was causing her coughing, it wasn't her heart.  The heart size is stable and her lungs are clear.  Best news ever!



Did Sophie just have the episode of coughing that one night?  
Has she stopped doing it?  
_Thinking of both you and her._


----------



## MickaC

Spent a good part of yesterday Christmas shopping online at Walmart.
Was going well.....until i hit a brick wall.....every Pokemon product i ordered......came up......cannot ship to your address.
Why does that happen.


----------



## dseag2

I spent 3 hours as a Room Angel at the DeGolyer House, which is a historic estate at the Dallas Arboretum.  It is now completely decorated for Christmas.  

It utilized the best skills of my previous career.  Learning and memorizing facts and presenting.  It was not only socially gratifying, it felt like I was working again.  Very fulfilling.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am still working on going through photos. I have a lot of them. 

Have to transfer some hay to the dumpster because it came from a local farm and has molded. So not giving it to Rabbit. Instead I ordered from Pet Select on Amazon and got that yesterday so we are set. 

Other than that, don't know what else I will be doing. Nothing planned really.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> After yesterdays' busy day, I was going to return a blouse I bought but decided to stay home and get some food prep  and batch cooking done instead... it was a grey day anyway.
> 
> Managed to freeze 4 pounds of chicken thighs in single portions... and 3 pounds of gammon and bacon pieces again in separate portions..
> 
> 
> Used some of the gammon and bacon to make a big pot of Bacon & lentil soup. Added, Cabbage, Carrots, Sugar snap peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Carrots.. and  shredded the cooked gammon and added that.
> 
> I've frozen half that amount of soup.. and will use the rest for dinner tonight and tomorrow..
> 
> Did some reorganising of the food store in the Barn...
> 
> Managed to get the local council issue  sorted to my satisfaction finally, that I'd been having a problem with..thank the lord for that..


I had to google gammon because I had never heard of it before.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I had to google gammon because I had never heard of it before.


oh really ?.. that's fascinating. See, this is how learn about each others' countries ....


----------



## hollydolly

For anyone else who doesn't know the difference between Bacon/Gammon and Ham

The OED defines *ham* as:


_The thigh of a slaughtered animal, used for food; spec. that of a hog salted and dried in smoke or otherwise; also, the meat so prepared._


It defines *gammon* as:


_The bottom piece of a side or flitch of bacon, including the hind leg. In later use also: a smoked or cured ham._


It defines *bacon* as:


_The back and sides of the pig, ‘cured’ by salting, drying, etc. Formerly also the fresh flesh now called pork._


*In Britain there is a street-wisdom about when to describe meat as ham, as bacon or gammon. Ham is usually bought ready-cooked. Gammon usually comes as a joint, bacon in slices.*


----------



## hawkdon

I used to work in a "smoke house" where we smoked hams and bacon over hickory logs...loved that job....sitting here today trying to figure out if I've been a bad boy, cause so many "things" are bothering me today....tiniitus is driving my ears nuts....arthritis of course is starting it winter time wake up, and I
suddenly developed an "itch" across my chest which creams 
seem not to stop....crazy day....ah well....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I used to work in a "smoke house" where we smoked hams and bacon over hickory logs...loved that job....sitting here today trying to figure out if I've been a bad boy, cause so many "things" are bothering me today....tiniitus is driving my ears nuts....arthritis of course is starting it winter time wake up, and I
> suddenly developed an "itch" across my chest which creams
> seem not to stop....crazy day....ah well....


for the itch you might want to try an OTC allergy pill ( antihistamine) like Piriton..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I got up around 1:45 a.m. and sorted my laundry. I went down to the laundry room at 2:30. Once again I had to remove someone's clothes from the double loader (only one I use) because they just left them there...second Saturday a.m. in a row. I had a snack and did a couple of financial things. I have to split the clothes into two loads in my dryer after which I will try to be good and actually put them all away today.

I plan to do some dusting, straightening up, catching up on T.V. shows, catching up with posts here and on FB, as well as working on a couple of songs today. I'm sure at some point I'm going to have to take a nap. I'm hoping my grandson or a good friend will take me to see my dear friend Hunter perform tonight at a restaurant/supper club venue.


----------



## Pappy

Meeting at the clubhouse at 10 am to discuss old and new news. We have these meetings every three months to keep members informed of what’s happening in our community.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Meeting at the clubhouse at 10 am to discuss old and new news. We have these meetings every three months to keep members informed of what’s happening in our community.


We have those at our gated community in Spain... and an AGM every year to vote on  more urgent and important community matters


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter made a delicious pot roast last night. My goal at the moment is to not eat all the leftovers for breakfast.

Other than that, I am reading Janet Evanovich's latest book, and still spring cleaning the kitchen and my bedroom, and doing some laundry. I hope to finish one of those rooms today. Tomorrow I am finally getting my flu and Covid booster shots. I couldn't sign up for them without my insurance cards (even though the booster is free) because my purse disappeared. I finally found it where the dog had hidden it.

I am  hoping I don't procrastinate about some of this stuff.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I'm wondering what I did wrong. My daughter was yelling at me because I don't want to go to her MIL's for Thanksgiving dinner. We usually share all the holidays together. This year I am having some medical issues and would just prefer to stay home. Plus the fact that some of them haven't gotten the vaccination. They always loved the Wedding soup I would make and I am still sending it to them. His mother never sent leftovers to her kids she would just throw the food away in the garbage except for the soup. I guess I am a B^^^ch.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> Today I'm wondering what I did wrong. My daughter was yelling at me because I don't want to go to her MIL's for Thanksgiving dinner. We usually share all the holidays together. This year I am having some medical issues and would just prefer to stay home. Plus the fact that some of them haven't gotten the vaccination. They always loved the Wedding soup I would make and I am still sending it to them. His mother never sent leftovers to her kids she would just throw the food away in the garbage except for the soup. I guess I am a B^^^ch.


No you're not a B**tch.

You have every right to stay away from people who haven't been vaccinated  especially if you've been unwell... your daughter is being selfish to think otherwise, don't be upset by it, it sounds like there might be some other reason behind her anger..


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I had to google gammon because I had never heard of it before.



I did that, too!


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> They sent a referral to cardiology, and my primary care doctor, of course.  I refused pain meds, don’t like them.  I am hoping the chest pain today just goes away.  I am not interested in a bunch more tests, or hospitalization.  I am not a person who wants to live into her 90’s or even 80’s.  Doctors often can’t pen down what causes angina.    The d-dimer finding and extreme pain is just another mystery in my medical history.



I am wondering how you are doing.


----------



## Kaila

Sassycakes said:


> I guess I am a B^^^ch.


I agree with Holly.  I am sorry these things are upsetting for sure, but imo, _you are not and never a....... 


Sassy_


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> No you're not a B**tch.
> 
> You have every right to stay away from people who haven't been vaccinated  especially if you've been unwell... your daughter is being selfish to think otherwise, don't be upset by it, it sounds like there might be some other reason behind her anger..


 I know her husband is complaining about us not wanting to go. He told her it was because we didn't like his Mom and sister. If I didn't like them then why would we have spent every Holiday together since my daughter married him? People are crazy.


----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> Today I'm wondering what I did wrong. My daughter was yelling at me because I don't want to go to her MIL's for Thanksgiving dinner. We usually share all the holidays together. This year I am having some medical issues and would just prefer to stay home. Plus the fact that some of them haven't gotten the vaccination. They always loved the Wedding soup I would make and I am still sending it to them. His mother never sent leftovers to her kids she would just throw the food away in the garbage except for the soup. I guess I am a B^^^ch.


This sounds very unfair to you!

No one should be upset with you for avoiding un-vaccinated people during a pandemic, all trapped inside and at close quarters. Not to mention you're feeling unwell.

It'll blow over.


----------



## Kaila

Sassycakes said:


> I know her husband is complaining about us not wanting to go. He told her it was because we didn't like his Mom and sister. If I didn't like them then why would we have spent every Holiday together since my daughter married him? People are crazy.


In my view, you shouldn't need any reason or excuse, if you simply prefer not to go out this year, and/or, if you do not want to do it that way, this time, at present.
There could be so many reasons you don't feel like it right now, or that you and your huz,  would prefer to just stay at home this year. 
 I wish others would accept it easier, that we should not be obligated to do things a certain way, every time and forever.


----------



## dseag2

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 195153
> 
> enjoying time at home with my kitty, Marianne.


Is she a Bombay?  She has that shiny black fur and big round eyes.  We have a Bombay/Manx mix named Bugsy.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

dseag2 said:


> Is she a Bombay?  She has that shiny black fur and big round eyes.  We have a Bombay/Manx mix named Bugsy.
> 
> View attachment 195394


No, @dseag2, no such highbrow lineage.  In fact, she came from a litter at the farm equipment store 

your cat is gorgeous, btw


----------



## dseag2

CinnamonSugar said:


> No, @dseag2, no such highbrow lineage.  In fact, she came from a litter at the farm equipment store
> 
> your cat is gorgeous, btw


Highbrow lineage maybe, but we adopted him at 6 years old from a shelter.  We just thought he was adorable and got lucky!  I had never heard of Bombay cats prior to adopting Bugsy.


----------



## Butterfly

Sassycakes said:


> Today I'm wondering what I did wrong. My daughter was yelling at me because I don't want to go to her MIL's for Thanksgiving dinner. We usually share all the holidays together. This year I am having some medical issues and would just prefer to stay home. Plus the fact that some of them haven't gotten the vaccination. They always loved the Wedding soup I would make and I am still sending it to them. His mother never sent leftovers to her kids she would just throw the food away in the garbage except for the soup. I guess I am a B^^^ch.



Don't let 'em bully you into going if you don't want to.  Several years ago I gave in and went somewhere I didn't want to go for Christmas, and it was absolutely awful.  Worst Christmas of my life.  I vowed then that NEVER AGAIN would I go somewhere I didn't want to go just because somebody is pressuring me to do it!  My feelings are just as important as theirs.


----------



## Butterfly

Kaila said:


> In my view, you shouldn't need any reason or excuse, if you simply prefer not to go out this year, and/or, if you do not want to do it that way, this time, at present.
> There could be so many reasons you don't feel like it right now, or that you and your huz,  would prefer to just stay at home this year.
> I wish others would accept it easier, that we should not be obligated to do things a certain way, every time and forever.



I HATE that families (including my own) put all  that pressure on us to do something we don't want to do.  Since when was "no" not sufficient??  It's really very rude of them to pressure you like that.  Remember it is them being rude and disrespectful, not you.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I'm driving 120 miles to meet up with some friends for pre Christmas lunch at a Waterside  pub...1/2 way between our homes. 

 My dd is meeting up with us there as well. It's 8.15am now and it's sunny, so I'm hoping it'll stay that way


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces?

I'm over my 8-cylinder snit from my birthday. I'm over waffling about the maybe-I-shouldn't-leave-the-biscuit shop. Only two more days to work at the biscuit shop...just Friday and Saturday and I'm outta there and will finally feel safe again. Every day it's "I wish these folks would mask up" or "Is anybody here packing?" I don't know which is worse, wondering if another employee is Covid positive or wondering if another employee is carrying a concealed weapon.

Instead I'm busy being overwhelmed with what seems like reams of paperwork involved in the new bakery job. Honestly! If it's not one thing, it's another. (DD says "If it's not one thing, it's your mother.") I think it's the online stuff that makes me squirrelly. In case I haven't mentioned it, I'm missing the technology gene. Hey, we all have a talent. IT isn't mine!

So. After I fertilize the new grass and spread weed & feed on the old grass and water it all in,  and go grocery shopping with DD, I've got studying to do. On Tuesday, I go back for the other half of orientation.

Then there's all the Thanksgiving prep stuff...a cheesecake to be made Tuesday, pumpkin and cherry pies on Wednesday, peeling/boiling/mashing potatoes on Wednesday.

The brandied cranberries? Those are doneand in the fridge hiding behind some other stuff to keep them safe from DSIL. He'd get a spoon and eat them all before Thursday gets here Brandied cranberries are proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy


----------



## oldpop

I am waiting for the sound of a shotgun going off.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee for now. Then placing a grocery order using Instacart. Mostly household chores today.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Update on Thursdays activity https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/post-1919973

Our friend arrives on time. We are ready to go and he forgets something in his car. He broke the handle off and the care was locked! We tried for 1/2 hour with a coat hanger, screw driver...pliers, no good. We load the washer with no problem in 10 minutes. He calls his partner at work in Columbia (20 miles away) to get her key, then Misa and him drive to go get it. When they get back he can't unlock the passenger side door to get out. It never has done that before! She has to unlock the door with a key from the outside...........weird.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I am sitting here trying to get myself motivated to go to the grocery store.  I am not hosting Turkey Day dinner, but need to buy stuff for the dish I am bringing.  Should not be too bad...I hope.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I am sitting here trying to get myself motivated to go to the grocery store.  I am not hosting Turkey Day dinner, but need to buy stuff for the dish I am bringing.  Should not be too bad...I hope.*


Hope your shopping trip is easy, Marie... I loath going to the store this time of year

I'm enjoying a YouTube video of Jacqueline du Pre playing an Elgar cello concerto with orchestra.   She is very graceful, almost like a ballerina in her movements.  For me, that's one of the pleasures of watching a performance with the orchestra...the visual component added to the audio.   The synchronized movement of the bows on the string instruments, the rise and dip of the woodwinds, the concentration and focused body language of each member of the orchestra.


----------



## WheatenLover

Just chores, kitchen and my bedroom. Getting my booster and flu shots late this afternoon. Aidan is being groomed today (professionally). It costs a bundle, so I'm glad winter is here (in spirit), so his hair can grow longer to keep him warm. He has taken to sleeping on the tile floor in the bathroom, so I don't think he's cold. Although I do want to cover him up when I'm cold, I don't do it.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today we fixed our wood stove pipe outdoors. It had come apart during some high winds and needed to be joined back together. We climb the ladder to get up, then hand down the 75 lb pipe. We decided to just take the small section off and hope that it will still draw ok. We cleaned the pipe's cap also.

Before

During


Finished


----------



## dobielvr

I have a lot of catching up to do....wash, load the dishwasher, iron, water my houseplants, color my hair.
That's just inside!
I'll take a walk outside and see what needs attention and handle that too.

I have a steak marinating in worchestire sauce for dinner w/some cheese and spinach tortellini, so it'll all be worth it.  

And, the sun is shining today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@dobielvr A sunny day makes anything possible and everything bearable. Get your stuff done and enjoy your steak and tortellini.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we had an early Christmas lunch with some friends who live a couple hundred miles away  and my Daughter met us there too  .

I  had to drive 120 miles round trip ,  our friends  did the same from where they live and we had lunch at a waterside pub mid- way between us.  First time I'd been to this particular Gastro  pub  and its set just outside a little village on the canal side.
From where I live  it was about 40 miles motorway and then off piste for about 20 miles  through some of the most beautiful villages and farmland to get to where the pub was situated.
We got there early before  noon, and so while we were waiting for friends to arrive ,   I took the opportunity to take some photos indoors because they'd decorated for Christmas..  and  also while it was empty inside of people . Within 20 mins of our arrival the pub which seats about 100 or more was full , so I did right to get my pics when I did... 
It's a real old building as most pubs are , but the scenery from outside is pretty


... altho' it was bitterly cold  it was gloriously  sunny,  so  I took the opportunity to take photos outside..., and just  minutes after we all sat down at the table to order lunch, it SNOWED.. seriously.. _it snowed_, can you believe ?

it didn't settle for long tho' but the skies stayed grey and full of snow , and  then a few hours later when I was driving home, the  traffic was very heavy , and I got stuck in a long traffic jam on the motorway in the dark after  there'd been an accident , and while I was sitting in the jam shunting forward in the dark an inch at a time , it snowed again.. ! Sheesh!! ( passed the accident eventually people looked ok, car was messed up pretty badly tho')

I was extremely lucky to get my pics first.. just another 30 minutes later arriving and it would have been impossible... ( I'll add some to the photo thread later but for now..who would have thought that minutes after I'd stopped taking these pics the sky would be heavy with snow.. ?












excuse my shadow ...


----------



## Shero

Trila said:


> Enjoy! ❤


Thank you Trila!  We had a lovely three nights. During the day, walking the stunning trails and loving the scenery and in the evenings meeting up with others for dinner sitting by the fire in a dream of a log cabin and sharing some tall tales  and the wine flowed


----------



## MickaC

Just one of those days........
I accomplished absolutely nothing.....and it feels like it.
Try for a better day tomorrow.
Also was a cold day, -11, happy, i wasn't.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

MickaC said:


> Also was a cold day, -11, happy, i wasn't.


OMG! Whenever I see something like that, I'm reminded why I came here instead of moving back home after DH died. Not fond of extreme heat, but loathe extreme cold. And sNOw. I'm not fond of sNOw, either, except on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


----------



## Shero

Doing nothing today, lazing around, right now eating a cheese muffin and having a cafe latte. The muffin was a gift and so tasty!


----------



## Don M.

Today was Great!  We had nice weather, so I got the leaf blower out and cleared some more leaves from the yard.  Then, I watched the Chiefs win against Dallas.  My wife made a nice Supper....Italian sausage, and Fettucine, and topped it with a big slice of homemade apple pie.  Then, I watched the latest episode of Yellowstone.  Now, some Internet time, and playing a little online poker, before I go outdoors at bedtime, and load up the wood furnace.


----------



## oldpop

Wow, I thought someone would ask me why I was waiting for the sound of a shotgun this morning. I guess no one really cares.....


----------



## Shero

oldpop said:


> Wow, I thought someone would ask me why I was waiting for the sound of a shotgun this morning. I guess no one really cares.....


I can't wait any longer, please hurry up and tell us.


----------



## dseag2

We had a great lunch at a Tex-Mex restaurant, then we went to see the new Ghostbusters movie.  It was us and one other couple that was probably in their 70's in a huge theater.  They clapped when the original cast came on the screen.  I think I slept for an hour out of the 2 hours it was on.  It was great when I was much younger in the 80's, but now not so much.


----------



## Jules

oldpop said:


> Wow, I thought someone would ask me why I was waiting for the sound of a shotgun this morning. I guess no one really cares.....


I was expecting a follow up from you.  I give, why?


----------



## Trila

oldpop said:


> Wow, I thought someone would ask me why I was waiting for the sound of a shotgun this morning. I guess no one really cares.....


I care!  Is it because it's hunting season?


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> OMG! Whenever I see something like that, I'm reminded why I came here instead of moving back home after DH died. Not fond of extreme heat, but loathe extreme cold. And sNOw. I'm not fond of sNOw, either, except on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


....but not too much of the white stuff!  It can get out of hand all too quickly!  ❄


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> Today I'm wondering what I did wrong. My daughter was yelling at me because I don't want to go to her MIL's for Thanksgiving dinner. We usually share all the holidays together. This year I am having some medical issues and would just prefer to stay home. Plus the fact that some of them haven't gotten the vaccination. They always loved the Wedding soup I would make and I am still sending it to them. His mother never sent leftovers to her kids she would just throw the food away in the garbage except for the soup. I guess I am a B^^^ch.


OMG!!!  You did nothing wrong!!!!  Shame on your daughter for trying to gilt you into what she wants....instead of caring about your feelings!!!!


----------



## katlupe

oldpop said:


> Wow, I thought someone would ask me why I was waiting for the sound of a shotgun this morning. I guess no one really cares.....


I thought it was due to hunting season.


----------



## oldpop

katlupe said:


> I thought it was due to hunting season.


The deer are in the rut around my property. I can here them having a party all night long. I also have cams set up in the woods around my house to keep tabs on the wildlife. My son came over to hunt for deer over the weekend. I used to hunt myself but I just cannot kill anything now days and feel right about it. If I was hungry it would probably be different. I do not mind him hunting though. We have way to many deer around here because they do not get hunted much. That is not good for the deer population. Unfortunately they need to be culled from time to time.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early morning walk at 6:45am,temp was 35 went to put letter in mailbx at the corner of my street
Its my usual Mon to call Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
Later in the morning, my friend, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip'. We'll be stopping at Target, Kohl's{buying xmas gift cards} then to $ store
The rest of my day may go on afternoon walk,read NYT,my book


----------



## Pappy

Waiting for repair man to come fix our piece of junk dishwasher. Less than three years old and has quit twice on us already. Last time a wire came loose from the motor. Top of the line my arse..


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday was a good day. I got to go to Rite Aid to get my flu and booster shots. All went well. No effects from that at all. To celebrate, I bought 2 king size Payday candy bars, which I gobbled right up. I also bought a back stabilizer. I hope it works because I get severe pain from arthritis in my spine, from doing anything that involves bending.  It was so exciting to be in a store again! My daughter and dog were waiting in the car, or I would have looked at everything, just for the fun of it. 

Unlike last week, when there were tons of people waiting in line for their shots, no one was there but me. I had to take off my barn coat and a fleece-lined flannel shirt, which I had worn a t-shirt under. I said to the pharmacist that I was sure a lot of people were wearing t-shirts to get their shots, and he said no, hardly anyone did. I wonder if most people had to take off their shirts. I'm not going to do that in front of a pharmacist!

Yesterday I did a bunch of things - mostly in my bedroom. Put winter clothes away, put summer clothes in the second dresser. Mourned the loss of my size 6 clothing. I decided not to wear size 6 again because I am too thin and it makes my face look older. Good thing, because I gained weight as a side effect of the chemo I was on. A little to much for my liking (20 lbs, need to lose 10). I also gathered the reams of paperwork I have. There are at least 5" of cancer-related paperwork, and I am going to toss a lot of it. I don't really foresee a need to have a piece of paper for every time I had chemo, for example. At least I didn't take home paperwork from Rite Aid. I thought that it was like junk mail, since I already know about those vaccinations. The pharmacist must have seen a look on my face that prompted him to ask if I wanted him to throw it away for me! 

So today, some kitchen stuff, some bedroom stuff, the usual. I dread going through all that paperwork - some of it is my husband's and most of it is I don't know what. There is also lots of unopened mail that belongs to me. Mostly because I was too sick to deal with it, and partly because my daughter ignores the mail basket, and just leaves it everywhere. I usually discover it by accident. This may have something to do with her ADD.

I see that Thanksgiving is this week, so I'm going to try to talk my daughter into retrieving our turkey from my husband's house. This will give me the chance to see if my stash of bone broth is still within the expiration date, so I can bring it home. My daughter hates going there. She is already disgruntled because her father and my husband (same guy) is joining us for Thanksgiving dinner. No matter how she feels, he is not going to be left alone on Thanksgiving. Her biggest problem is that he does not agree with her social and political views, and it makes her mad. All of our kids intentionally bait him into saying things they don't agree with.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover Holy cow about Thanksgiving dinner. I couldn't deal with the stress of being around people who are at odds with each other no matter what the reason.

Our turkey breast(s) are thawing in the fridge. Two because one is never enough. Two is actually a half too much, but I'll just slice and freeze it.

Tomorrow I go to the other half of orientation for the new job, then home to make a caramel apple cheesecake and maybe a cherry pie. Cheesecake for Thanksgiving, cherry pie just because so that we can start loading up on sugary treats for the holidays and not just slam into sugar overload!!!! LOL


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover Holy cow about Thanksgiving dinner. I couldn't deal with the stress of being around people who are at odds with each other no matter what the reason.
> 
> Our turkey breast(s) are thawing in the fridge. Two because one is never enough. Two is actually a half too much, but I'll just slice and freeze it.
> 
> Tomorrow I go to the other half of orientation for the new job, then home to make a caramel apple cheesecake and maybe a cherry pie. Cheesecake for Thanksgiving, cherry pie just because so that we can start loading up on sugary treats for the holidays and not just slam into sugar overload!!!! LOL


Yeah, I am going to try to persuade my daughter to be nice to him, which means not baiting him. 

I have to clean out the fridge to make room for the turkey. Our fridge is super small, and when I measured to buy a larger one, I discovered there is nowhere to put it.  My daughter bought a 13 or 14 lb. turkey because I told her to -- I need the bones to make bone broth, and the meat to make lots of good food in the future.

It is frustrating because I am used to cooking for 6 people, and most of what I cook grows into amounts so large that there is plenty left over to freeze. Now I make everything in much smaller amounts. 

Cheesecake is something I love to make, but I hate to eat. I don't like cream cheese. Nearly everyone else seems to love it, though.

I can't wait to hear how your new job is working out.


----------



## hollydolly

Aww @WheatenLover , you'd think your Daughter and everyone else would just put their issues with their faher aside for this one day for your sake given all you've just been through. 


I'm happy for you that you got into a supermarket for the first time in forever, sad you didn't have the time to look around but then it probably would have exhausted you.. so maybe tiny steps for a little while.. get your thanksgiving dinner over, and see how you go from there..

When is American  TG btw, I always forget.. is it this week ?


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning all......today I will prepare for delivery of my new washer, dryer and cooktop tomorrow....clean the garage out and the laundry room...yesterday I made a pot of soup and cornbread and it is delish, I'll have left over soup for a few days. Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Aww @WheatenLover , you'd think your Daughter and everyone else would just put their issues with their faher aside for this one day for your sake given all you've just been through.
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you that you got into a supermarket for the first time in forever, sad you didn't have the time to look around but then it probably would have exhausted you.. so maybe tiny steps for a little while.. get your thanksgiving dinner over, and see how you go from there..
> 
> When is American  TG btw, I always forget.. is it this week ?


Yeah, it's on Thursday. I looked it up. Normally, I'd be planning for it a month in advance.

My husband is very proud of our daughter. She thinks it is because it makes him look good. She fails to take into account that he has no friends, so there is no one to look good for, no matter what.

I think I can convince her to be friendly and polite. She's done it before, so she can do it again. She doesn't understand my point of view, that an immediate family member who lives nearby should never be left out of holiday meals. My kids are very harsh judges of their father since they were teenagers, and they haven't given an inch at all. Everything is black and white to them - either a person is "horrible" or they are "great". It is mystifying. When I try to explain his actions in a more "grey" sense, they accuse me of making excuses for him.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m waiting on the heat pump repair man to call and come fix our unit.  Blowing cool air instead of warm. I have a feeling I’m going to be shelling out big bucks in the next year for a new unit… sigh


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Waiting for repair man to come fix our piece of junk dishwasher. Less than three years old and has quit twice on us already. Last time a wire came loose from the motor. Top of the line my arse..


What Make is it Pappy?


----------



## Pinky

We're going for our booster shots this afternoon. Hopefully, we will just have sore arms for a day or 3 .. we will see!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I got motivated and have started on the cherry pie One of DSIL's friends gave him a lot of sweet pitted fresh cherries early in the summer that DD froze. So...mixed up the filling and it's sitting in the fridge while the cherries thaw. Recipe says an hour, but c'mon...an hour? Anyway just because I was motivated to make the pie doesn't mean that I was motivated to be bothered with my own pie crust. Refrigerated. That's the way to go. For years I thought my mother made perfect pie crust. One day she confessed that she used Already Ready refrigerated pie crust. (If you can't trust your mother, who_ can_ you trust?) Refrigerated pie crust on the kitchen counter coming to room temp before I roll it out and fill it.

DD has vanilla bean ice cream in her freezer. I saw it when I got the cherries. Warm cherry pie with vanilla bean ice cream for supper, right? More fruit and dairy in my diet, right? One keeps in mind the desirability of healthy eating but really, who'd want broccoli pie?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Pinky DD and I didn't even have sore arms. I got the booster one day and flu shot the next in the other arm. No soreness in either one.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> What Make is it Pappy?


Samsung. Same wire burnt off again. $195 repair bill.


----------



## Jules

Went for the booster today.  Previously we had Pfizer, today was Moderna.  Also shopped at two different stores - one for the milk and the other for bread.  Strange how two loaves of bread cost $70.   All those other things just seem to fall into my cart.  

After all the insanity of folks fighting for food last week, the stores are reasonably stocked.  The clerk was telling me about the insanity of people fighting over items.  Things like a jar of pickles.  

Got out for lunch and will have an afternoon rest today.  One load of laundry is done.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sam's is totally out of toilet paper.  We've gone twice in the last week and the entire wall is empty.  What's with these crazy people?!?  Thank goodness we still have a few plies.   lol


----------



## Pinky

We had our booster shots a couple of hours ago. So far, our arms are not sore like they were after our 1st and 2nd Pfizer shots. 

Took our chances and ate at the food court .. as far from the crowd of diners as we could get. Security guard had to see our details and proof of vaccines. 

Brought home 1/2 of our food (Chinese). They give big portions.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Strange how two loaves of bread cost $70.  All those other things just seem to fall into my cart.


You need to keep a better eye on your cart, when you are in the store!


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Samsung. Same wire burnt off again. $195 repair bill.


That's awful, Pappy.


----------



## hawkdon

Today my carer took me for the flu shot...cannot get a booster
until january....then went to the bank, ooops....they were
closed !! on a monday!!?? Guess its the times we are in.....


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Waiting for repair man to come fix our piece of junk dishwasher. Less than three years old and has quit twice on us already. Last time a wire came loose from the motor. Top of the line my arse..


nothing is made the way it used to be, anymore.  I spent 20 years in Quality Assurance for Aerospace and Defence Industries.  At that time, people learned a skill and took pride in their work.  The better you were at your job, the more money you made.

Now a days, people do not get a job because they are qualified, but they get their job because of who they are related to.  Mom, Dad, Uncle (whoever) get them a job.  It's very sad.


----------



## Shero

Up at 5am and got in four hours of writing so I am feeling very good. Now I take a break and this afternoon I do some corrections. But first I must think of a nice breakfast. 
.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Samsung. Same wire burnt off again. $195 repair bill.





PamfromTx said:


> Sam's is totally out of toilet paper.  We've gone twice in the last week and the entire wall is empty.  What's with these crazy people?!?  Thank goodness we still have a few plies.   lol View attachment 195614


....time to start drying it out & using it twice!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> nothing is made the way it used to be, anymore.  I spent 20 years in Quality Assurance for Aerospace and Defence Industries.  At that time, people learned a skill and took pride in their work.  The better you were at your job, the more money you made.
> 
> *Now a days, people do not get a job because they are qualified, but they get their job because of who they are related to.  Mom, Dad, Uncle (whoever) get them a job.  It's very sad.*


That's so true in many cases...


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Yesterday was a good day. I got to go to Rite Aid to get my flu and booster shots. All went well. No effects from that at all. To celebrate, I bought 2 king size Payday candy bars, which I gobbled right up. I also bought a back stabilizer. I hope it works because I get severe pain from arthritis in my spine, from doing anything that involves bending.  It was so exciting to be in a store again! My daughter and dog were waiting in the car, or I would have looked at everything, just for the fun of it.
> 
> Unlike last week, when there were tons of people waiting in line for their shots, no one was there but me. I had to take off my barn coat and a fleece-lined flannel shirt, which I had worn a t-shirt under. I said to the pharmacist that I was sure a lot of people were wearing t-shirts to get their shots, and he said no, hardly anyone did. I wonder if most people had to take off their shirts. I'm not going to do that in front of a pharmacist!
> 
> Yesterday I did a bunch of things - mostly in my bedroom. Put winter clothes away, put summer clothes in the second dresser. Mourned the loss of my size 6 clothing. I decided not to wear size 6 again because I am too thin and it makes my face look older. Good thing, because I gained weight as a side effect of the chemo I was on. A little to much for my liking (20 lbs, need to lose 10). I also gathered the reams of paperwork I have. There are at least 5" of cancer-related paperwork, and I am going to toss a lot of it. I don't really foresee a need to have a piece of paper for every time I had chemo, for example. At least I didn't take home paperwork from Rite Aid. I thought that it was like junk mail, since I already know about those vaccinations. The pharmacist must have seen a look on my face that prompted him to ask if I wanted him to throw it away for me!
> 
> So today, some kitchen stuff, some bedroom stuff, the usual. I dread going through all that paperwork - some of it is my husband's and most of it is I don't know what. There is also lots of unopened mail that belongs to me. Mostly because I was too sick to deal with it, and partly because my daughter ignores the mail basket, and just leaves it everywhere. I usually discover it by accident. This may have something to do with her ADD.
> 
> I see that Thanksgiving is this week, so I'm going to try to talk my daughter into retrieving our turkey from my husband's house. This will give me the chance to see if my stash of bone broth is still within the expiration date, so I can bring it home. My daughter hates going there. She is already disgruntled because her father and my husband (same guy) is joining us for Thanksgiving dinner. No matter how she feels, he is not going to be left alone on Thanksgiving. Her biggest problem is that he does not agree with her social and political views, and it makes her mad. All of our kids intentionally bait him into saying things they don't agree with.


Unfortunately, when 2 people are at odds with each, they don't seem to realize how much stress they are creating for those around them.....I see it every Thanksgiving & Christmas.


----------



## MrPants

Shero said:


> Up at 5am and got in four hours of writing so I am feeling very good. Now I take a break and this afternoon I do some corrections. But first I must think of a nice breakfast.
> .


Flipper Pie would be my recommendation


----------



## Shero

MrPants said:


> Flipper Pie would be my recommendation


Non merci !!  I am going to have a brunch of scrambled eggs with smoked trout and warm baguette with lots of butter, yum


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I am wondering how you are doing.


Thanks for asking.  I am super tired and chest is still not very happy so taking it easy.  I find I get easily irritated so better to keep my mouth shut for a while.


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks for asking.  I am super tired and chest is still not very happy so taking it easy.  I find I get easily irritated so better to keep my mouth shut for a while.


.
Take care Aneeda. Hope you feel a little better soon


----------



## Trila

Shero said:


> Non merci !!  I am going to have a brunch of scrambled eggs with smoked trout and warm baguette with lots of butter, yum


What time should I be over there?


----------



## Shero

Trila said:


> What time should I be over there?


.
I have already eaten, but you are most welcome anytime


----------



## Shero

There are not celebrations for Thanksgiving in Australia and I do miss that. Anyway, there are some people who have been so kind and helpful to us, that we have decided to celebrate with them this weekend. We invited five couples and the two of us makes 12. They have accepted our invitation for a get together at our house and now I have prepared the menu. Most of the food can be prepared in advance:

Chicken Dhansak (Indian)

Beef Daube (French)

Moroccan Rice ( goes with both of the above)

French cutlets and a huge salad.

The local French patisserie say if I order by tomorrow morning, they can fulfil my order for Saturday for petit fours and tiny eclairs!

Trila, you are invited!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> time to start drying it out & using it twice!



_Trila!!!   _


----------



## Trila

Shero said:


> .
> I have already eaten, but you are most welcome anytime


----------



## mrstime

Because of the problems with flooding at the coast  we have people hoarding again, stores limiting how many loaves of bread, how much milk, etc. because the trucks can't get through. Most are starting to go through Alberta to get to the BC interior. So today was shopping day, our son and I shop every Monday. DH can't drink regular milk, and I was actually able to find 2 half gallons of lactose free milk. That was all I could find. Most stores were out. I feel for families with children. There were lots of empty shelves, but I managed to find most of what we needed. I did 4 grocery stores today..lots of walking! Already tired I had made an appt to see a nearly new disability scooter, because my very old scooter died. So we get over there and because it is a not so good area of town we made sure we took no money. Turned out it was really nice and and we settled on a very cheap price, so off the the bank.  Then out for dinner..........its still several hours till bedtime and I am dragging! BUT I sure like my new scooter!


----------



## MickaC

mrstime said:


> Because of the problems with flooding at the coast  we have people hoarding again, stores limiting how many loaves of bread, how much milk, etc. because the trucks can't get through. Most are starting to go through Alberta to get to the BC interior. So today was shopping day, our son and I shop every Monday. DH can't drink regular milk, and I was actually able to find 2 half gallons of lactose free milk. That was all I could find. Most stores were out. I feel for families with children. There were lots of empty shelves, but I managed to find most of what we needed. I did 4 grocery stores today..lots of walking! Already tired I had made an appt to see a nearly new disability scooter, because my very old scooter died. So we get over there and because it is a not so good area of town we made sure we took no money. Turned out it was really nice and and we settled on a very cheap price, so off the the bank.  Then out for dinner..........its still several hours till bedtime and I am dragging! BUT I sure like my new scooter!


I'm so sorry for what your province is having to experience.
Must be so devastating.
Are you dealing with flooding where you are.


----------



## PamfromTx

Trila said:


> ....time to start drying it out & using it twice!


Ewwwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## mrstime

MickaC said:


> I'm so sorry for what your province is having to experience.
> Must be so devastating.
> Are you dealing with flooding where you are.


No we are not having any problems with flooding, we are several hundred miles north of there. Plus we haven't had the rain they have been getting (and worse, more to come). The problem is with trucks getting through, since pretty much the highways are closed due to mud slides etc. Tonight on our way down town for dinner there was a truck from Alberta, heading to Safeway. Then even if there had been a problem here we live at the top of a pretty tall hill.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kaila said:


> _Trila!!!   _


Hey, remember beehive hairdos? We used to wrap our hair in tp to keep it from getting messed up while we slept. I don't think anybody ever specified _clean_ tp


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What I said yesterday. The other half of orientation for the new job. Information overload! So many questions and so much stress/anxiety. I'll be glad when this stuff is done, and there's a schedule. 

Actually, there's so much info/contradictory info between what I've been told and what's in the employee handbook that I've been seriously thinking about keeping the biscuit-making job. Really. Seriously. But then there's getting up at 3am to be at work at 4am, an awful inconvenience for DD, who drives me.

At the biscuit store they expect absolutely _nothing_ from me except to show up, make biscuits, clean up, go home. Nothing else. 

Except that I don't feel safe where only three of us mask up and are vaccinated.

New job? There are so many rules/regulations/policies and at last count, _five_ different websites to go to depending on the circumstances. I'm overwhelmed to the point of frustration and even intimidation. I'm hoping that the rest of orientation clears up all this stuff. My head is exploding Oy!

I need prayers and positive thoughts.

Then home to make cheesecake and do whatever else can be done in advance of T'Day dinner.


----------



## Pappy

Trila said:


> ....time to start drying it out & using it twice!


Next step it will be..out the door and scrap metal for the fellow that collects metal..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What I said yesterday. The other half of orientation for the new job. Information overload! So many questions and so much stress/anxiety. I'll be glad when this stuff is done, and there's a schedule.
> 
> Actually, there's so much info/contradictory info between what I've been told and what's in the employee handbook that I've been seriously thinking about keeping the biscuit-making job. Really. Seriously. But then there's getting up at 3am to be at work at 4am, an awful inconvenience for DD, who drives me.
> 
> At the biscuit store they expect absolutely _nothing_ from me except to show up, make biscuits, clean up, go home. Nothing else.
> 
> Except that I don't feel safe where only three of us mask up and are vaccinated.
> 
> New job? There are so many rules/regulations/policies and at last count, _five_ different websites to go to depending on the circumstances. I'm overwhelmed to the point of frustration and even intimidation. I'm hoping that the rest of orientation clears up all this stuff. My head is exploding Oy!
> 
> I need prayers and positive thoughts.
> 
> Then home to make cheesecake and do whatever else can be done in advance of T'Day dinner.


Oy vey, orientation is certainly not for the faint of heart!   Hang in there, @GeorgiaXplant, we’re all rooting for you!


----------



## MickaC

High lite of the day.....garbage bin to the curb.....but.....filled with junk.....feeling good about all my clean out efforts.


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I don't think anybody ever specified


_Georgia!!!     _


----------



## Jules

@GeorgiaXplant   If you look around the store I’m sure you’ll notice that the other employees don’t look like geniuses.  You can definitely do this.


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww....


Definitely don't listen to (or follow) every advice given, Pam!


----------



## Kaila

Gosh, @GeorgiaXplant 
That's a shame that they are going to such extremes, in the orientation, that it's unsettling.
Have you met specific people who you will be most closely interacting with, once working there?  If they are okay, then that might be reassuring that the other details will work out.

I hope you can enjoy your week.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Definitely don't listen to (or follow) every advice given, Pam!


Are you kidding me.  Me?  Follow advice.  Never.  But, I am off to hunt for toilet paper.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I. HATE. IT. Orientation was a bitch. It's all online, the computer wouldn't cooperate, and...it was so cold in there that I couldn't even think. I had on a pullover tee, a shirt over it, my winter jacket. My fingers wouldn't work. Finally told HR person I had to go home and get warm. She said fine, I can finish on Monday morning. Fingers were so cold, not kidding, that when I tried to text DD to come fetch me I couldn't key in the text because it's the heat from fingers that activates the screen. OMG

This is not looking good I don't know what to do. Already gave notice at the biscuit store. Heck, they might not even want me to stay.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I. HATE. IT. Orientation was a bitch. It's all online, the computer wouldn't cooperate, and...it was so cold in there that I couldn't even think. I had on a pullover tee, a shirt over it, my winter jacket. My fingers wouldn't work. Finally told HR person I had to go home and get warm. She said fine, I can finish on Monday morning. Fingers were so cold, not kidding, that when I tried to text DD to come fetch me I couldn't key in the text because it's the heat from fingers that activates the screen. OMG
> 
> This is not looking good I don't know what to do. Already gave notice at the biscuit store. Heck, they might not even want me to stay.


awwww...don't panic, you've got the weekend to think this over.... at the end of the day , you're not going to die if you decide not take this job after all, so don't beat yourself up about this.. ... but I think that this is gonna be the hardest it'll get, they would never have given an 80 year old the job if they thought it was going to be too hard ..  they just don't know you're no average 80 year old.. Go girl..whatever you decide, we're all behind you...


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a fairly quiet one.. . Sunny but freezing cold. Spent some time this morning sweeping and raking up the leaves... 

I've had a problem getting into my Laptop for months now, I use it so very little I couldn't remember the password and despite many tutorials on youtube I couldn't get into it, and was warned that if I take it to the computer shop they'll have no option but to wipe it and take it back to the factory settings.. therefore I'll lose everything but especially thousands of historic photos... It's Windows, and although as you all know I use a MAC desktop for my daily usage  I like to have the Windows  laptop as a standby for some things that Mac won't do.. and also I take it away with me when I go overseas...

However my dd thought she knew a man who could do it, and so it proved to be.. she took it to him yesterday.. and he sorted it out without me  having to lose anything.. and only cost me £30..what a star my daughter is.. she knows everyone who is anyone.. ..


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I. HATE. IT. Orientation was a bitch. It's all online, the computer wouldn't cooperate, and...it was so cold in there that I couldn't even think. I had on a pullover tee, a shirt over it, my winter jacket. My fingers wouldn't work. Finally told HR person I had to go home and get warm. She said fine, I can finish on Monday morning. Fingers were so cold, not kidding, that when I tried to text DD to come fetch me I couldn't key in the text because it's the heat from fingers that activates the screen. OMG
> 
> This is not looking good I don't know what to do. Already gave notice at the biscuit store. Heck, they might not even want me to stay.


I am sure they want you to stay.  Ask them.  The new job might not be worth the stress.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wellllpppp. I called the biscuit store and asked if I could stay. There was great rejoicing in the background when the manager shouted "Our Biscuit B*tch is going to stay!" Color me surprised. Yes. Biscuit B*tch or Gangsta Granny or Mama is what they call me. When they call me Biscuit B*tch, they add "Ma'am" so it's all very respectful 

Now I have to call the new job and tell 'em I'm not coming in on Monday to finish orientation. And then I have to tell DD that I changed my mind. Wut wo. She's gonna raise Cain.

I don't know why, but there was just something about it that put me off. I feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted from my shoulders, in spite of not really feeling safe there because of Covid and because they are so lax about guns and drugs.

@Aneeda, just saw your comment. You're right. Not worth the stress, no matter what they pay or how good the hours are.

If DD has a hissy fit, it may be that I have to get there via Uber. So be it.


----------



## RadishRose

Shopped for groceries, put them away, fed the dog, walked the dog, washed dishes. Took out the trash, vacuumed the entry, hallway and kitchen. Dusted the living room.

Landscapers here for way too long with leaf blowers going. What an awful sound! Between them and the dog barking at them, I was crazy.

Absolutely gorgeous day; sunny, brilliant blue sky albeit cool and windy.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wellllpppp. I called the biscuit store and asked if I could stay. There was great rejoicing in the background when the manager shouted "Our Biscuit B*tch is going to stay!" Color me surprised. Yes. Biscuit B*tch or Gangsta Granny or Mama is what they call me. When they call me Biscuit B*tch, they add "Ma'am" so it's all very respectful
> 
> Now I have to call the new job and tell 'em I'm not coming in on Monday to finish orientation. And then I have to tell DD that I changed my mind. Wut wo. She's gonna raise Cain.
> 
> I don't know why, but there was just something about it that put me off. I feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted from my shoulders, in spite of not really feeling safe there because of Covid and because they are so lax about guns and drugs.


Listen, you have to go with your gut feeling.. I always believe that. So, you've done the right thing  for you.. and at least you know now that your old place are looking forward to you coming back...


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Shopped for groceries, put them away, fed the dog, walked the dog, washed dishes. Took out the trash, vacuumed the entry, hallway and kitchen. Dusted the living room.
> 
> Landscapers here for way too long with leaf blowers going. What an awful sound! Between them and the dog barking at them, I was crazy.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous day; sunny, brilliant blue sky albeit cool and windy.


I've got a leaf blower, but honestly that's why I rarely use it..the noise is just horrendous.. I'd rather just rake the leaves.. or get the mower out and set it on a high setting than disturb all the neighbours with the blower...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> Shopped for groceries, put them away, fed the dog, walked the dog, washed dishes. Took out the trash, vacuumed the entry, hallway and kitchen. Dusted the living room.
> 
> Landscapers here for way too long with leaf blowers going. What an awful sound! Between them and the dog barking at them, I was crazy.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous day; sunny, brilliant blue sky albeit cool and windy.


Maybe the leaf blowers went on inordinately long b/c they were trying to blow leaves on a windy day.  I’m with you, @RadishRose, on the irritating sound of a leaf blower


----------



## Aneeda72

Have a lot of chest pain, on and off, still.  Have a dentist appointment tomorrow.  Then for thanksgiving; eating out with son and girlfriend.  Wish I felt better.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@RadishRose  You forgot about "let the dog out, let the dog in, let the dog out, ad infinitum"!


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Maybe the leaf blowers went on inordinately long b/c they were trying to blow leaves on a windy day.  I’m with you, @RadishRose, on the irritating sound of a leaf blower


You've got it right @CinnamonSugar , very windy. Not to mention we live on the edge of the woods!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning took bus went to Walgreens to get my flu shot
I remembered to bring my vaccination card{didn't bring it with me last week when I got my booster shot} the tech wrote in the date,so now I'm legal LOL!
It was a partly sunny day,temps the mid 30's, I walked home from Walgreens. The rest of my day read NYT as I was eating lunch ,went to basement to get my mail&my neighbor Janice's Whenever she  goes away,I get her mail She left yesterday morning driving to her daughter's{lives in VA} for Thanksgiving. Our floor is quiet without my next door Pat,who I really miss. My neighbor to my right,Peter moved out 2 weeks ago. I don't see my other neighbor,Eileen,but know she's around
After dinner,  I'll tackle the NYT puzzle,read my book


----------



## jujube

Day 4 of a combined memorial service/family reunion/Thanksgiving.  Tired, broke and mentally bruised. Four more days to go.  Pray for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's said that a son's a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is a daughter all of her life.

A mother is a mother all of _their_ lives.

DS gave me a hard time over the job thing. I haven't told DD yet because I expect the same from her. 

There's nobody..._nobody_...I can talk to. _Nobody_. I want to just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> You've got it right @CinnamonSugar , very windy. *Not to mention we live on the edge of the woods!*


..as we do , as you already know...


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's said that a son's a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is a daughter all of her life.
> 
> A mother is a mother all of _their_ lives.
> 
> DS gave me a hard time over the job thing. I haven't told DD yet because I expect the same from her.
> 
> There's nobody..._nobody_...I can talk to. _Nobody_. I want to just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me.


seriously,? they want their mum to be unhappy ?.. really?... c'mon...I know DD has to get up early to take you to work bless her but surely she'd pay that just to stop you from being unhappy, its not like you diidn't try ..


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> I thought it was due to hunting season.


Your remark reminded me that hunting season here starts the Monday after Thanksgiving. All the schools are closed. Otherwise, I've been told, too many students would skip school to go hunting. I wonder if that's true just around here, but it couldn't be could it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly DS is looking at it through safety lens. I'll stay masked up for the duration and watch my back. 

DD? Safety, then hours, then money.

@WheatenLover It's not just around there! Where I'm from in the UP of Michigan, it was like that as far back as when I was in school. Hunting season up there was from November 15-30.


----------



## Ruthanne

Didn't want to get out of bed this morning, laying there just felt so right!  I got up anyways.  Took my little dog to the groomer.  She did a good job.  She also put her little red coat back on her which looks so cute!  It's nice and warm for her too with a fleece lining.  

Had to start putting ear infection drops in the dog's ear.  I had been trying to smell her ears very recently and smelled nothing.  The groomer discovered her ear infection today, though.  She said her ear smelled.  I had been smelling it and smelled nothing just a couple days ago.  I have sinusitis in this weather/climate living by the lake.  That may be why I didn't smell it.  My nose is plugged somewhat and the dry heat in here makes my nose bleed, too.  I try to not have the heat too high, too, so my nose is just so sensitive.

Anyhow I am now putting the drops in for a week.  Then she has a Vet apptmt. early next month for her vaccination.  I'm going to ask the Vet a few questions, too.  I better write them down so I don't forget--because I tend to forget what I mean to bring up with these appointments.  

Going to have a nice salad for part of dinner.  Listening to George Strait music on Spotify--I like him.  I listen to many kinds of music; having variety helps to keep it interesting and enjoyable.

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## WheatenLover

Never mind.


----------



## WheatenLover

PamfromTx said:


> Are you kidding me.  Me?  Follow advice.  Never.  But. I am off to hunt for toilet paper.


Don't you mean:  "Butt, I am off to  hunt for toilet paper?"


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I don't know why, but there was just something about it that put me off. I feel like the weight of the world has just been lifted from my shoulders, in spite of not really feeling safe there because of Covid and because they are so lax about guns and drugs.


Then you made the right decision, IMO.


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> Have a lot of chest pain, on and off, still.  Have a dentist appointment tomorrow.  Then for thanksgiving; eating out with son and girlfriend.  Wish I felt better.


Am I correct in recalling that you have angina? If so, is it stable or unstable? My doc prescribes nitroglycerin for angina, but mine is unstable and I rarely have to use it. It is a tiny bottle with tiny tablets. You place a tablet under your tongue so it dissolves. It gets rid of the pain. If it doesn't, I am instructed to take another tablet, after some amount of time goes by. Also I don't know if unstable angina is linked to taking the tablet rarely. Could be just a coincidence.

Maybe you should call your doc, just in case?

The chest pain thing is worrisome (to me), and I really hope it diminishes in intensity, duration, and frequency. Better yet, that it just disappears.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @RadishRose  You forgot about "let the dog out, let the dog in, let the dog out, ad infinitum"!


I close my bedroom door when I don't want to be disturbed by the dog. My daughter is here, so he's not lonely. He now comes to the door and lightly scratches on it. I tell him to go to my daughter. He keeps it up until I open the door. Then I see him sitting there, looking up at me. I have learned to swoop my left arm towards the bedroom, because otherwise he won't come in, and will resume his light scratching until I open the door and swoop again.

Then a few minutes later, he wants back out. I think I have become his butler. I have taken to ignoring him, all the while wondering if he will give up. He eventually does. I'm just glad he has such a light touch that the door hasn't been damaged.


----------



## WheatenLover

RadishRose said:


> Shopped for groceries, put them away, fed the dog, walked the dog, washed dishes. Took out the trash, vacuumed the entry, hallway and kitchen. Dusted the living room.
> 
> Landscapers here for way too long with leaf blowers going. What an awful sound! Between them and the dog barking at them, I was crazy.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous day; sunny, brilliant blue sky albeit cool and windy.


Since you posted your perfect last meal, I've been thinking I should come to your house to dine.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's nobody..._nobody_...I can talk to. _Nobody_. I want to just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me.


I know that feeling. Especially when my kids gang up on me. Frequently, as plainly as I say things, they just don't listen or they refute everything I say when the facts are in plain sight. Literally. I spent weeks telling them to clean up after themselves early this year, and they all said I was wrong, the house was perfectly clean. It was a literal pigsty. That's not the worst example, but I'm still not ready to talk about that to anyone.


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's said that a son's a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is a daughter all of her life.
> 
> A mother is a mother all of _their_ lives.
> 
> DS gave me a hard time over the job thing. I haven't told DD yet because I expect the same from her.
> 
> There's nobody..._nobody_...I can talk to. _Nobody_. I want to just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me.


You have all of us to talk to......any time, day or nite, rain or shine, freezing or hot, biscuit or no biscuit. WE'RE HERE.


----------



## Shero

Already done some cooking and will be doing more shortly !!!


----------



## MickaC

Besides my great garbage bin trip to the curb...
My wee girl, Shaalee, had her grooming appointment.....she's always a happy little girl when she sees Lindsay, her groomer, and gets all pretty.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Today has been a fairly quiet one.. . Sunny but freezing cold. Spent some time this morning sweeping and raking up the leaves...
> 
> I've had a problem getting into my Laptop for months now, I use it so very little I couldn't remember the password and despite many tutorials on youtube I couldn't get into it, and was warned that if I take it to the computer shop they'll have no option but to wipe it and take it back to the factory settings.. therefore I'll lose everything but especially thousands of historic photos... It's Windows, and although as you all know I use a MAC desktop for my daily usage  I like to have the Windows  laptop as a standby for some things that Mac won't do.. and also I take it away with me when I go overseas...
> 
> However my dd thought she knew a man who could do it, and so it proved to be.. she took it to him yesterday.. and he sorted it out without me  having to lose anything.. and only cost me £30..what a star my daughter is.. she knows everyone who is anyone.. ..



That's great, Holly!  It would be terrible to have lost those photo's!
Though it's not much good, if you can rarely even use that thing.

It's great that your daughter could, and would, find the right person for that task for you!


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Have a lot of chest pain, on and off, still.  Have a dentist appointment tomorrow.  Then for thanksgiving; eating out with son and girlfriend.  Wish I felt better.


So sorry.  I wish you felt better, too.  Even partway better would help, if you are like me in that category.  Whenever I feel just a slight bit better in any way, I am thankful for that.  Even though it is frustrating sometimes. 
 I hope you (and others of us who are having a difficult time) can enjoy some moments, this week, anyway.  That's what I am going to do.  Not much at all, just some moments will be appreciated.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> That's great, Holly!  It would be terrible to have lost those photo's!
> Though it's not much good, if you can rarely even use that thing.
> 
> It's great that your daughter could, and would, find the right person for that task for you!


I think I'm going to take all the photos off  the laptop onto an external Hard-drive( a Massive task)...but I can't risk losing them again.

I already have over 70,000 pics on 2 External Hard-drives from my Mac.. and my phone ..and I think there's more than 30,000 on the laptop


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's said that a son's a son until he takes a wife, but a daughter is a daughter all of her life.
> 
> A mother is a mother all of _their_ lives.
> 
> DS gave me a hard time over the job thing. I haven't told DD yet because I expect the same from her.
> 
> There's nobody..._nobody_...I can talk to. _Nobody_. I want to just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me.



I'm very sorry they aren't more supportive. It makes it harder on you.

I personally agree with you, in this decision,  and I agree with Holly, that you were right to go with your gut feeling, and to do what is right for you. I was starting to think, that I would withdraw myself from there, if I were you. Enough is enough.
There's no telling what else and how much, they would have had added additional negatives likely, too.
You gave it your best.  It isn't a match for you.
Probably many other people who've tried to work there, feel the same.  (Perhaps that's why they need people so badly?)

Even though your daughter will not like it, you didn't intend for this, nor do you _want_ to be making things difficult for her, with the timing of the ride....  But you shouldn't spend your countless hours and days,  upset by that new job situation, nor should you _have_ to do that, for your daughter. (or son) Nor should they be making the entire decision for you. 

Perhaps remind her (and yourself) that you did try, (_ a lot! )_
to take the new job, and  part of the reason was so it would be easier for her.

But it's just not the right thing for you.
I hope she will get over it and want to give you the rides, still and again.

(Try to just let her go thru her reaction....and within yourself, accept that she will be cross about it, but you did what you needed to do, imo.)
Just my ideas, in case it helps.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Kaila and @WheatenLover and @MickaC  I could write volumes. I did at one time, then after the first not-heart attack (we'll call them "episodes") I deleted all of it because I didn't want DD to find it saved in Word after I die. Then I started it up again, deleted it again after the second episode. I don't feel like I can even journal for fear of hard feelings after I've become a crispy critter.

All those words are backed up in my head. It may very well explode soon, and I'll be a case study in a med school text or a documentary on TV about the woman whose head exploded.

I get so tired of trying to discuss a subject, any subject, and being interrupted before even finishing a sentence, with DD almost every time pointing out that what she_ thinks_ I'm going to say is wrong. I want to tell her "Halt die Klapper!"

Neither of them can just speak, they shout. I guess that's to make sure that if I dare to say anything, their voices will drown out mine.

I just thought of something. Staying at the biscuit store means I don't get to have blue hair again

>>>>>Gramma leaves the room to find a hole to crawl into


----------



## Bretrick

I am waiting for a taxi to take me to my doctor so as to get an extension on my unfit for work ticket.
At least another 6 weeks before I will be able to go back to work.


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Staying at the biscuit store means I don't get to have blue hair again



I think you can handle that part. 

I'm very sorry about their communication, etc.  I comprehend what you wrote, very well.


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> I am waiting for a taxi to take me to my doctor so as to get an extension on my unfit for work ticket.
> At least another 6 weeks before I will be able to go back to work.


what do you do for a living,? if you said already I'm sorry, I can't remember...


----------



## Jules

Screamers are tough to deal with.  My SIL and the kids are all screamers.  I don’t think my DD is, though I’m not around enough to know.


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> what do you do for a living,? if you said already I'm sorry, I can't remember...


I am an overhead crane operator in heavy industry.
Can not do the job while I am on crutches. Even when I ditch the crutches my ankle will be rather unstable for a while.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I think I'm going to take all the photos off  the laptop onto an external Hard-drive( a Massive task)...but I can't risk losing them again.
> 
> I already have over 70,000 pics on 2 External Hard-drives from my Mac.. and my phone ..and I think there's more than 30,000 on the laptop


You may be able to copy them onto your external drive. That's what I do, both from my Ubuntu computer and my Windows computers in the past. That way they are in both places. I also put my photos in the cloud for extra protection and so that my kids could access and download them.

If not, a WD passport external drive may work. I have one and have been nothing but pleased with it.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> You may be able to copy them onto your external drive. That's what I do, both from my Ubuntu computer and my Windows computers in the past. That way they are in both places. I also put my photos in the cloud for extra protection and so that my kids could access and download them.
> 
> If not, a WD passport external drive may work. I have one and have been nothing but pleased with it.


LOL..I just said I am going to transfer them onto an External Hard-drive...  I've already got 70,000 plus photos on 2 external HD's.. from my Mac and my Iphone so I'll transfer the laptop pics onto the eternal HD too...


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday and today I've slept for about 35 hours total! This is the first time I've been up that I haven't felt very sleepy. I tried to read while I was awake, but my eyes kept closing involuntarily. Couldn't get past a paragraph.

My daughter showed me the fridge. She cleaned it out. She threw away my bacon, which was unopened and only expired today! Since she was 6 years old, she's been the expiration date police. The fridge is practically empty except for the door and the turkey. So we had KFC tonight. The turkey looks so small (13 lbs). 

My daughter is making pumpkin pies. She is full of culinary plans. My husband is excited about being here for Thanksgiving, so I hope she uses my recipes. The only time he's ever tried anything new, my daughter had to fool him by telling him it was ravioli. He ate it all, so he must have liked it. In reality it was some kind of dumpling recipe from Afghanistan, nothing like ravioli. At the time, we were going through the alphabet trying recipes from different countries. Thus my discovery of how much I dislike curry.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I just said I am going to transfer them onto an External Hard-drive...  I've already got 70,000 plus photos on 2 external HD's.. from my Mac and my Iphone so I'll transfer the laptop pics onto the eternal HD too...


Of course you did! My reading comprehension seems to be on "off"!


----------



## Shero

Just completed my second dish on the menu, waiting for it to cool bfore refrigerating.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Kaila and @WheatenLover and @MickaC  I could write volumes. I did at one time, then after the first not-heart attack (we'll call them "episodes") I deleted all of it because I didn't want DD to find it saved in Word after I die. Then I started it up again, deleted it again after the second episode. I don't feel like I can even journal for fear of hard feelings after I've become a crispy critter.
> 
> All those words are backed up in my head. It may very well explode soon, and I'll be a case study in a med school text or a documentary on TV about the woman whose head exploded.
> 
> I get so tired of trying to discuss a subject, any subject, and being interrupted before even finishing a sentence, with DD almost every time pointing out that what she_ thinks_ I'm going to say is wrong. I want to tell her "Halt die Klapper!"
> 
> Neither of them can just speak, they shout. I guess that's to make sure that if I dare to say anything, their voices will drown out mine.
> 
> I just thought of something. Staying at the biscuit store means I don't get to have blue hair again
> 
> >>>>>Gramma leaves the room to find a hole to crawl into


Hey so open a thread in the diary section, like I did and others have, and say what you want to say, like I did.  Get it all out, every dang word of everything on your mind. Purge it all.  I saw a therapist and this is what she recommended.  No one wanted to listen to this old lady either.  And I had stuff I wanted to say.

People here will read what you write and comment or not.  And you can respond to the comments or not.  But no one will tell you what you can and can not write.  My children seldom listen to me now.  They feel free to interrupt and correct me and give their own opinions before I even finish a sentence.  

You can write your whole life down in the diary thread.  . Go to it @GeorgiaXplant


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Yesterday and today I've slept for about 35 hours total! This is the first time I've been up that I haven't felt very sleepy. I tried to read while I was awake, but my eyes kept closing involuntarily. Couldn't get past a paragraph.
> 
> My daughter showed me the fridge. She cleaned it out. She threw away my bacon, which was unopened and only expired today! Since she was 6 years old, she's been the expiration date police. The fridge is practically empty except for the door and the turkey. So we had KFC tonight. The turkey looks so small (13 lbs).
> 
> My daughter is making pumpkin pies. She is full of culinary plans. My husband is excited about being here for Thanksgiving, so I hope she uses my recipes. The only time he's ever tried anything new, my daughter had to fool him by telling him it was ravioli. He ate it all, so he must have liked it. In reality it was some kind of dumpling recipe from Afghanistan, nothing like ravioli. At the time, we were going through the alphabet trying recipes from different countries. Thus my discovery of how much I dislike curry.


OMGOSH I would have cooked all that bacon today and froze it, well, froze some, well, ok, froze a couple of pieces at least, maybe.  Although, I have found under the right circumstances I can eat an awful lot of bacon.  

But “expiration police” so funny.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hey, remember beehive hairdos? We used to wrap our hair in tp to keep it from getting messed up while we slept. I don't think anybody ever specified _clean_ tp


I didn't know that tp was used...I always thought it was a scarf.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What I said yesterday. The other half of orientation for the new job. Information overload! So many questions and so much stress/anxiety. I'll be glad when this stuff is done, and there's a schedule.
> 
> Actually, there's so much info/contradictory info between what I've been told and what's in the employee handbook that I've been seriously thinking about keeping the biscuit-making job. Really. Seriously. But then there's getting up at 3am to be at work at 4am, an awful inconvenience for DD, who drives me.
> 
> At the biscuit store they expect absolutely _nothing_ from me except to show up, make biscuits, clean up, go home. Nothing else.
> 
> Except that I don't feel safe where only three of us mask up and are vaccinated.
> 
> New job? There are so many rules/regulations/policies and at last count, _five_ different websites to go to depending on the circumstances. I'm overwhelmed to the point of frustration and even intimidation. I'm hoping that the rest of orientation clears up all this stuff. My head is exploding Oy!
> 
> I need prayers and positive thoughts.
> 
> Then home to make cheesecake and do whatever else can be done in advance of T'Day dinner.


...you got this!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Hey so open a thread in the diary section, like I did and others have, and say what you want to say, like I did.  Get it all out, every dang word of everything on your mind. Purge it all.  I saw a therapist and this is what she recommended.  No one wanted to listen to this old lady either.  And I had stuff I wanted to say.
> 
> People here will read what you write and comment or not.  And you can respond to the comments or not.  But no one will tell you what you can and can not write.  My children seldom listen to me now.  They feel free to interrupt and correct me and give their own opinions before I even finish a sentence.
> 
> You can write your whole life down in the diary thread.  . Go to it @GeorgiaXplant


I'm so sorry about the whole situation.  . No one should have to be so stressed and not have someone to talk to!  @GeorgiaXplant you have friends here....we will listen & not judge!  ❤❤❤


----------



## Trila

Today I wrote out my 1st 2 Christmas cards...both are going out of the country so I like to d do them early.
We went out on the lake for a bit...beautiful day for a boat ride.


I didn't get much sleep last night and I was dragging all day, so I took a nap.  I feel better now.  So I just did some catching up here.

Next: wash dishes and go to bed!!


----------



## WheatenLover

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGOSH I would have cooked all that bacon today and froze it, well, froze some, well, ok, froze a couple of pieces at least, maybe.  Although, I have found under the right circumstances I can eat an awful lot of bacon.
> 
> But “expiration police” so funny.


That's what I would have done. I think if I'd rescued the unopened package from the trash, she would have thrown a hissy fit. Or had me committed.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am mostly working on my old photos project, Taking me a long time because there are a lot of them (thank you, Mom!). I don't think my aide will be coming today because she has a cold and I told her not to come until it is gone. I am not taking a chance that I will catch a cold. Right now, just coffee.


----------



## Jackie23

I've been awake since 3 am....I hate it when I wake up in the middle of the night and can not go back to sleep.

Today I'm going to do laundry in my new washer and dryer and my granddaughter is coming for a visit, she is going to college and working part time....she has to work tomorrow, Thanksgiving....so I'm looking forward to seeing her today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The sun is out and shining brightly! Yay.

Wouldn't it be nice if we lived in one of the cultures that _respects and reveres_ the elderly? I'm not just old, I'm elderly. 81 qualifies for elderly, right? My mother always said that the older we get the further away we are from old age. Maybe old age isn't until in the 90s. 

It really doesn't sit well that I'm interrupted mid-sentence and responded to with what they think I was going to say. Who the heck are they to presume they know what I think? I'm also tired of the dismissiveness, as though what I do think is of no consequence. As to how I feel? I don't share that with them at all because they'd just point out that my feelings are no more valid that my opinions.

The cheesecake didn't get made yesterday so that's on the agenda today. That and pumpkin pie and peeling all those blankety-blank potatoes. For holiday meals and other special occasions, real potatoes are necessary. 

Oh. And laundry. Today is laundry day.

I'm seriously thinking about...no kidding...telling Kroger that my circumstances (and therefore my availability) have changed in order to keep both jobs for the time being.  

Time to get a wiggle on.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we lived in one of the cultures that _respects and reveres_ the elderly? I'm not just old, I'm elderly. 81 qualifies for elderly, right? My mother always said that the older we get the further away we are from old age. Maybe old age isn't until in the 90s.
> 
> It really doesn't sit well that I'm interrupted mid-sentence and responded to with what they think I was going to say. Who the heck are they to presume they know what I think? I'm also tired of the dismissiveness, as though what I do think is of no consequence. As to how I feel? I don't share that with them at all because they'd just point out that my feelings are no more valid that my opinions.


I've been through that with my kids, and I am 65. It started in earnest when I got cancer. It made things worse, especially when they all showed up at my house for Christmas and refused to leave unless I evicted them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

WheatenLover said:


> I've been through that with my kids, and I am 65. It started in earnest when I got cancer. It made things worse, especially when they all showed up at my house for Christmas and refused to leave unless I evicted them.


 They _what_? _Your _house? Is that why your daughter is there? Are you recovered so that you can tell her (and whichever of the other(s) are there) to go home now? If necessary, heck, they can always come back to tell you how to live.

About the bacon...mine never turns rancid because as soon as I bring it home, I separate it into three or four slices each, wrap them, and keep them in the freezer. 

I wouldn't dream of trucking on over to DD's side of the house and being the Expiration Police on the stuff in her fridge, and she wouldn't do that to me, either.

----------------------

Cheesecake and pumpkin pie are done. Dressing is done, too. I cheat on the dressing...Stove Top for Turkey with cooked crumbled pork sausage and diced apple that I add to it. The potatoes want to be peeled and cooked, but they have to wait because my back is tired. Oh...and there's also the brandied cranberries that were made a couple of weeks ago. They're hiding out in the fridge to keep them safe from DSIL until tomorrow.

If I can face the potatoes later this afternoon, that will leave only roasting the turkey breast tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I've been through that with my kids, and I am 65. It started in earnest when I got cancer. It made things worse, especially when they all showed up at my house for Christmas and refused to leave unless I evicted them.


Whaaaaat????


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The sun is out and shining brightly! Yay.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we lived in one of the cultures that _respects and reveres_ the elderly? I'm not just old, I'm elderly. 81 qualifies for elderly, right? My mother always said that the older we get the further away we are from old age. Maybe old age isn't until in the 90s.
> 
> It really doesn't sit well that I'm interrupted mid-sentence and responded to with what they think I was going to say. Who the heck are they to presume they know what I think? I'm also tired of the dismissiveness, as though what I do think is of no consequence. As to how I feel? I don't share that with them at all because they'd just point out that my feelings are no more valid that my opinions.
> 
> The cheesecake didn't get made yesterday so that's on the agenda today. That and pumpkin pie and peeling all those blankety-blank potatoes. For holiday meals and other special occasions, real potatoes are necessary.
> 
> Oh. And laundry. Today is laundry day.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about...no kidding...telling Kroger that my circumstances (and therefore my availability) have changed in order to keep both jobs for the time being.
> 
> Time to get a wiggle on.


Regardless of what you decide to do about Kroger, it doesn't matter, as long as you are happy!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> They _what_? _Your _house? Is that why your daughter is there? Are you recovered so that you can tell her (and whichever of the other(s) are there) to go home now? If necessary, heck, they can always come back to tell you how to live.
> 
> About the bacon...mine never turns rancid because as soon as I bring it home, I separate it into three or four slices each, wrap them, and keep them in the freezer.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of trucking on over to DD's side of the house and being the Expiration Police on the stuff in her fridge, and she wouldn't do that to me, either.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Cheesecake and pumpkin pie are done. Dressing is done, too. I cheat on the dressing...Stove Top for Turkey with cooked crumbled pork sausage and diced apple that I add to it. The potatoes want to be peeled and cooked, but they have to wait because my back is tired. Oh...and there's also the brandied cranberries that were made a couple of weeks ago. They're hiding out in the fridge to keep them safe from DSIL until tomorrow.
> 
> If I can face the potatoes later this afternoon, that will leave only roasting the turkey breast tomorrow.


I agree....with all of it!  What she said!!!!


----------



## Trila

Today, we went for a walk in the park. It was rather breezy, so we walked 4 miles in a leaf storm...it was beautiful!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> They _what_? _Your _house? Is that why your daughter is there? Are you recovered so that you can tell her (and whichever of the other(s) are there) to go home now? If necessary, heck, they can always come back to tell you how to live.
> 
> About the bacon...mine never turns rancid because as soon as I bring it home, I separate it into three or four slices each, wrap them, and keep them in the freezer.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of trucking on over to DD's side of the house and being the Expiration Police on the stuff in her fridge, and she wouldn't do that to me, either.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Cheesecake and pumpkin pie are done. Dressing is done, too. I cheat on the dressing...Stove Top for Turkey with cooked crumbled pork sausage and diced apple that I add to it. The potatoes want to be peeled and cooked, but they have to wait because my back is tired. Oh...and there's also the brandied cranberries that were made a couple of weeks ago. They're hiding out in the fridge to keep them safe from DSIL until tomorrow.
> 
> If I can face the potatoes later this afternoon, that will leave only roasting the turkey breast tomorrow.


I know what you mean, my whole body is always tired, tomorrow I have to ORDER at the restaurant, so exhausting


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's going to be another sunny and warm-ish day here. 

As soon as I gather my wits and get my morning chores done, it's time to make our traditional holiday breakfast of sausage & cheese muffins. 

Then? Peel, cook, mash 5 lbs of potatoes. Ugh.

There are two turkey breasts to roast because they're small and one won't give us enough for leftovers. Everybody knows that the day after Thanksgiving is the best day! However, they won't both fit into the oven in my apartment-size range so roasting one at a time. The first one will get done when the muffins are out of the oven.

Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning, like every morning, I started work at six-thirty. At present I have a few hours off, that's because my wife and I have a one thirty appointment, at least I think that it's one thirty, for our Covid booster inoculations. I shall be back at work later.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@horseless carriage  Nonono! It's a holiday. No working today. I forbid it!


----------



## horseless carriage

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @horseless carriage  Nonono! It's a holiday. No working today. I forbid it!


Is Thanksgiving a movable date, like Easter? We're an ungrateful lot on our Island, I wouldn't mind a bit of Thanksgiving if it meant a paid holiday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. I've piddled around for 30 minutes. It's time to get off my dead center and get started. BBL


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's going to be another sunny and warm-ish day here.
> 
> As soon as I gather my wits and get my morning chores done, it's time to make our traditional holiday breakfast of sausage & cheese muffins.


You are making me jealous, living in GA as you do. I want to move back there. I like the weather and the people. I like the idea of traditional holiday breakfast, but doing that is the tipping point for me. Tips right over into get your own breakfast mode. At Christmas, I serve store-bought stollen, and if anyone wants more, they can fix it themselves.

My daughter is peeling potatoes and making the mashed potatoes and green bean casserole. She made two pies yesterday. She's never done it before, so I think I'd better remind her we need leftovers. But not of the gb casserole - I think those leftovers taste awful. The casserole itself barely passes muster. My daughter loves it, though.

My husband is coming for Thanksgiving dinner. He called to find out what time to be here, and I told him any time. He is a member of the family, after all. So, our dinner is abbreviated, but all his favorites will be part of it. And he'll be glad I don't serve the usual steamed broccoli and culiflower - I use plain steamed veg at holiday meals to make them healthier.

I have to cook the turkey because my daughter doesn't like handling it. She must have inherited the not handling raw meat gene from my mother. I am making the stuffing so I'm sure it's done right. We were going to add Italian sausage to some of it (which is good, IMO), but she forgot to buy it. No great loss. I may add apples to some of it this year. I have to make the stuffing with onions (for me, the only one who thinks it's the best part of dinner), and without onions for my husband. I am also making green beans with cranberries and almonds for my husband. He doesn't like the casserole due to the onions in it.

I am going to show my daughter how to make gravy. My secret ingredient is to make it the usual way with roux, drippings, and bone broth, and add a couple packets of Knorr gravy mix to it. That Knorr mix is great; everyone loves my gravy so much that they invite themselves to dinners. Little do they know where that great taste comes from! It's funny how good gravy brings people together.

I also have to find a place for all the stuff on the counters, courtesy of my daughter who buys things she doesn't use, but that we desperately need. Good thing she hopes to marry a house husband who cooks and cleans, takes care of the yard, and does laundry (and changes diapers, etc).  Good luck with that! Maybe she'll find a spare for me. /joking


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> They _what_? _Your _house? Is that why your daughter is there? Are you recovered so that you can tell her (and whichever of the other(s) are there) to go home now? If necessary, heck, they can always come back to tell you how to live.


The boys have all moved to California. My daughter lives with me. This is her home now. She takes care of me (some cooking, all shopping, driving me to appointments) and the dog, and goes to grad school full-time, and works as a grad assistant in data analytics.

I am used to her being the expiration date police. I could have kicked her first grade teacher into next week for teaching her about that. So far I've not poisoned anyone, but that holds no water with her.

The bacon was fine. Not rancid. About to be made into milk gravy so I could have my biscuits the way I like to eat them. She is going to buy me more bacon. It now costs $9 a pound! Good thing I only eat biscuits and gravy once or twice a year. It is not healthy, and the price offends me. I would have frozen the leftover bacon. Geez.

My sister and I took on the cop role at my mother's, but half her stuff was years out of date and she didn't care.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Whaaaaat????


They looked up the law in PA and one does have to evict people, even family, who overstay their welcome for whatever the time period is. Then they decided to stay. I don't have the room for three additional adults to live with me. It's a 2-bedroom house with a small den. I didn't look up the law to find out the specifics, but I knew about it. I was just too sick. I could just make the 20 minute car ride from one house to the new one at that point. I was in bad shape from chemo. Much better now!

I am not licensed to practice in PA, so I'm not familiar with the law like I was in my former state.


----------



## RadishRose

Later I'll start cooking Thanksgiving dinner for my grandson and I; we're having roast chicken and sides.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful sunny morning today after 4 days of rain and high winds.
Today, we are going to our clubhouse for Thanksgiving dinner. The whole park is invited and everyone is asked to bring a dish to pass. One thing for sure. There should be enough food to feed an army.
The HOA directors are suppling the turkey and the rest by members.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> Today I am mostly working on my old photos project, Taking me a long time because there are a lot of them (thank you, Mom!). I don't think my aide will be coming today because she has a cold and I told her not to come until it is gone. I am not taking a chance that I will catch a cold. Right now, just coffee.


I have five boxes, the size which hold 30 hardcover books for adults, of photos of my children. Sorting through them is a nightmare. Plus, there are decisions to make. When only 2 kids are in a photo, should all 4 get a copy, etc. If not, what about 3 kids or 4 in the same photo? My executive function skills are totally flummoxed by all these photos!

There are several copies of each photo, because at the time I just kept clicking in case some of the photos were better than others, or to catch expressions that only a mother could see had changed. All those extra photos look alike. On top of that, I ordered doubles of each.

I am considering just bequeathing the boxes to my kids. When I'm dead, I won't care what happens to the photos. Right now, they don't want those boxes foisted off on them.


----------



## MickaC

Guess what i found to sort through and minimize........cook books !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover, Holy cr@p. Between the two of us, and probably among dozens of us, we could collaborate and write a best seller

@MickaC I've wondered why we keep the whole cookbook when there are only a couple of recipes that we use. A couple of years ago I copied the ones I use and stored them in my computer's recipe file, then sold the books at a yard sale. I did keep some of them for purely sentimental reasons...my mother's from her high school home ec class, the first one I ever got...the ones like that.

The muffins are done and sitting on DD's kitchen counter. DSIL has to work until 4 today, and he'll probably grab a couple of them to take with him.

Morning chores done. Now I don't have an excuse for not getting started on the blankety-blank potatoes.


----------



## Trila

....hope you all get stuffed!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Guess what i found to sort through and minimize........cook books !!!!!!!!!!!!


I did that about a year ago!  Each book had one or two recipes in it that I liked....and the books take up so much space!   I don't cook like I used to, and I can find most recipes online.   I donated the books to charity....but I did keep my hand written "special" recipes!  LOL


----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Thanksgiving!

*


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:50,it was cloudy,temp was 46. I went to local 7/11 to buy some milk,light traffic,saw a couple runners,1 person walking their dog
My only plan today is vacuum living room,read my book,NYT. If its not raining,take another walk I hope we have  a 'family thanksgiving zoom' meeting this afternoon, we haven't done this since 1st Sun in Oct


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover, Holy cr@p. Between the two of us, and probably among dozens of us, we could collaborate and write a best seller
> 
> @MickaC I've wondered why we keep the whole cookbook when there are only a couple of recipes that we use. A couple of years ago I copied the ones I use and stored them in my computer's recipe file, then sold the books at a yard sale. I did keep some of them for purely sentimental reasons...my mother's from her high school home ec class, the first one I ever got...the ones like that.
> 
> The muffins are done and sitting on DD's kitchen counter. DSIL has to work until 4 today, and he'll probably grab a couple of them to take with him.
> 
> Morning chores done. Now I don't have an excuse for not getting started on the blankety-blank potatoes.


You make me tired, I don't know where you get the energy to do all that you do!

Enjoy your Turkey Day!


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Beautiful sunny morning today after 4 days of rain and high winds.
> Today, we are going to our clubhouse for Thanksgiving dinner. The whole park is invited and everyone is asked to bring a dish to pass. One thing for sure. There should be enough food to feed an army.
> The HOA directors are suppling the turkey and the rest by members.


Sounds good!  Hopefully, we will be doing something similar at the VFW.   Enjoy!


----------



## JustBonee

I  got up early to walk my dog - thought it was going to rain.  It didn't.

Have Turkey and all the fixins'   waiting for dinner later.   Should be a nice quiet day  .... 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> I have five boxes, the size which hold 30 hardcover books for adults, of photos of my children. Sorting through them is a nightmare. Plus, there are decisions to make. When only 2 kids are in a photo, should all 4 get a copy, etc. If not, what about 3 kids or 4 in the same photo? My executive function skills are totally flummoxed by all these photos!
> 
> There are several copies of each photo, because at the time I just kept clicking in case some of the photos were better than others, or to catch expressions that only a mother could see had changed. All those extra photos look alike. On top of that, I ordered doubles of each.
> 
> I am considering just bequeathing the boxes to my kids. When I'm dead, I won't care what happens to the photos. Right now, they don't want those boxes foisted off on them.


I discovered that many of my cousins appreciated photos of their families that were taken by my mother over the years. Some of them had none. My cousin, who's mother (was my aunt and my mother's oldest sister) died in 1968 at 42. When I posted a picture of her my cousin got so excited! She didn't even have one! I sent her an envelope full of pictures. My mother was a camera bug from her early years and was always the one with the camera at family things.

Framed photographs that my mom had of my aunts and uncles were welcomed by many because even though they had seen these same photographs in their homes or my grandmother's they only had one. This way they could share with each other or grandchildren.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila The way it's done is...energy begets energy. I do my best work early so if I can get started, I have enough oomph to carry me through whatever needs doing. After that? I start winding down around noon. Whatever hasn't been done isn't likely to get done!

Kids, I have boxes of old family photos that I tell myself is "winter work" but somehow when winter rolls around (at the same time every year!) I tell myself it's gonna be a long winter.

Oh...I came back here to see what everybody else was up to and to announce that...ta da!...the potatoes have been peeled and are cooking merrily on the stove. Yay me. When they're done, I'll mash them, add some ranch dressing mix, an 8 oz pkg of cream cheese, and a glob of sour cream.


----------



## Sliverfox

Getting ready to tackle   baking turkey  breast & making   instant pot custard.

Should be a quiet day at home  for us.

Hope everyone has a blessed  day,, enjoy.


----------



## Don M.

We're getting ready to go to the oldest daughters house for Thanksgiving....the whole family should be there.  It should be a real nice family day.  It's a rather cold and windy day, but the sun has come out, so that should help.

We....my wife....did the Thanksgiving and Christmas cooking, etc., for years.  Now, its the kids turns.


----------



## Jackie23

After doing most all of the work and cooking of Thanksgiving for 20 years I decided a while back it was time for the younger generation to take over...lol....lets just say its been a slow process.

We are going out for our dinner today.


----------



## WheatenLover

Don M. said:


> We....my wife....did the Thanksgiving and Christmas cooking, etc., for years.  Now, its the kids turns.


I remember when I was about 22 years old, I took over Thanksgiving dinner. My mother was so grateful and surprised! I was glad I didn't screw up anything -- I had never done it before.

This year, my daughter is doing the bulk of the work, and I am grateful for that.


----------



## RadishRose

Brownies are in the oven; it's the only thing I can bake.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Here in central Missouri we have a cold front that is dropping the temp to 22 degrees tonight. It was 42 at 2 am now it is 27 and dropping. We had to bundle up and take the hike to our pump house to plug in a light bulb. That will be enough to keep it from freezing. We put in a small heater when it drops below 18...which won't be too long now. Also brought in a full rack of wood for today through tomorrow.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Trila The way it's done is...energy begets energy. I do my best work early so if I can get started, I have enough oomph to carry me through whatever needs doing. After that? I start winding down around noon. Whatever hasn't been done isn't likely to get done!
> 
> Kids, I have boxes of old family photos that I tell myself is "winter work" but somehow when winter rolls around (at the same time every year!) I tell myself it's gonna be a long winter.
> 
> Oh...I came back here to see what everybody else was up to and to announce that...ta da!...the potatoes have been peeled and are cooking merrily on the stove. Yay me. When they're done, I'll mash them, add some ranch dressing mix, an 8 oz pkg of cream cheese, and a glob of sour cream.


That sounds delicious! 

 wishes you a happy Thanksgiving.....enjoy your day. ❤


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the NFL.......Best Thursday of the year.


----------



## Purwell

Going down the pub soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ha. If the younger generation in this household took over, we'd go hungry. DD _can_ cook, she just hates to. Everything that I agreed to do has been done. Turkey breast in the oven as we speak. DD's stuff? She hasn't started yet. DGD's apple pie? She's still, as my daddy used to say, pounding her earGood thing we aren't eating until 5.

Yanno what? Being the person of virtue that I am, even the dishes have been washed. Virtue is supposedly its own reward. I'm waiting...

@Trila Happy Turkey Day to you and to GoatGuy. I miss (most of) my peeps on the other forum

I tried to watch the Macy's parade, but it bored me this year. Guess I'll have to wait for the Parade of Roses on New Year's Day.

@Purwell Wow! I hadn't thought about Joe Hill in dog's years.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Heading over to my youngest son's house for the 'Dinner'.

Can't remember the last time the wife didn't prepare the meal.
Talked to my son last night and as it was ending, he reminded me to bring the Popcorn and he'd provide the pretzels and Toast.
Got a big laugh out of me.

He remembered the Charlie Brown special from days gone by.


----------



## hollydolly

No thanksgiving here, just a normal day here in the UK.

Today was gloriously sunny but 0 deg..so I put on my big puffa duvet coat that I bought last December    to go to my regular thursday group meeting with the ladies... .

Picked up my prescription from the pharmacy on the way back, and stopped at the fish & chip shop and got a small bag of chips to save me making lunch when I got home. I rarely ever eat chips, least of all from the Chip shop.. but sometimes it's handy for a quick snack..

This afternoon I had a meeting arranged, and I was also going to pick up some shopping afterwards  but I suddenly felt quite poorly before I even had a chance to eat the chips for lunch ... so I had to call and cancel the meeting . 

 Instead I fell asleep on the sofa for an hour and a half... . I  still don't feel  great but at least the sleep helped...hopefully things will improve by tomorrow


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early morning walk around 6:50,it was cloudy,temp was 46. I went to local 7/11 to buy some milk,light traffic,saw a couple runners,1 person walking their dog
> My only plan today is vacuum living room,read my book,NYT. If its not raining,take another walk I hope we have  a 'family thanksgiving zoom' meeting this afternoon, we haven't done this since 1st Sun in Oct


an update,did the vacuuming,yikes alot of dust. About 20 min later when it started to lightly rain,took a quick walk into our garage where we keep our garbage cans
I just had a brief conversation with my brother, 'family zoom meeting is a go at 4:15


----------



## palides2021

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, as everyone can see I am still lurking around, but really curbing my time on the forum.  I also am influenced by a PM where someone said they hate not knowing the end of a “story”.  I can appreciate that and some people genuinely care.
> 
> I am thinking.  Thinking about what happened yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday, yesterday it was hard to keep my sanity.  Joey called me.  His group home had not picked him up for his doctor appointment.  I won’t go into detail, but I later learned this was the fourth, after Covid hospitalization appointment, cancellation.  (I am probably going to consult an attorney.).
> 
> Several calls later, his group home manager was to pick him up.  I lost patience with the assistant director over the group home, lying piece of crap that he is.
> 
> I managed to get the appointment reinstated.  Went to his home where the worker, was putting him in the car, 5 minutes before he was due at the doctor.  We got to the doc in 15 minutes.  She arrived 45 minutes later.  Fortunately, his doctor, who stops seeing patients at 3; waited and saw him at 3:45.
> 
> His doctor said the ONLY reason he was still alive was because he was vaccinated.  This is what I did, discuss the fact that the only reason my son was alive was because he was vaccinated.  Not turning this into a Covid thread, just saying what I did.  He still has to wear the oxygen.  His lungs still have not recovered.  Then we discussed the cyst they found on his heart while checking his lungs for the impact of Covid.  He will have an MRI next week, then it looks like open heart surgery.
> 
> I was up most of the night, thinking.  I am up now, thinking.  I am and was extremely angry.
> 
> I am thinking about all the BS apologies, I had to listen to yesterday; all the BS excuses from the group home employees, all the pass the buck crap that fell out of people’s mouths over another failure to get my child appropriate medical care.  All the lies.
> 
> I am thinking about the Covid threads on SF.  Covid on the news.  Covid talk everywhere.
> 
> All the useless blah, blah, blah, about the vaccinations as I sit and listen to a doctor, that I’ve known over twenty years, tell me how he “lost” two unvaccinated patients yesterday to Covid; and how he had another breakthrough, patient, like Joey, who lived through it.
> 
> Although, my son still might not live through it.
> 
> What am I doing today?  Thinking.  Doing the usual stuff.  Will be talking to the group home people a lot, social workers, etc.  Talking to my son Joey a lot.  Updating his brother and sister on Joey’s condition, dealing with their worry and stress.  And
> 
> Thinking, a lot of thinking.
> 
> This is what I am doing.  Trying to maintrain my sanity in a world gone insane due to a virus that has impacted the lives of every single person in world.  Plus the usual stuff, cause life goes on.


Sorry to learn what you are going through, dear! Take it one day at a time! Just breathe in and out slowly. It won't help by your worrying. You're doing the right things, so trust your gut instincts. Putting you and Joey in my prayers.


----------



## carouselsilver

Husband has four days off, so I made a "Honey Do" list. He finally cleaned last years soot and ashes out of the fireplace. We are going to make a shepherds pie for supper and watch movies later.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The kitchen is cleaned up and closed for the weekend, just scoop and nuke until Monday.

I agree with @katlupe ’s comments in another thread that the holidays are becoming more of a disruption to my routine than a joy for me.

It’s time to let go of the traditions and be content with the memories.

Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a goodnight!


----------



## debodun

Made two moving trips today since it's supposed to rain here tomorrow. I'm pleased that I did most of my Thanksgiving cooking last evening. Boiled and mashed potatoes, made yamkin (sweet potatoes and canned pumpkin mixed), cranberry relish and boxed stuffing. The turkey was from the deli already sliced and the gravy was in a jar. Just had to spoon it on a plate and nuke for a few minutes.


----------



## carouselsilver

Aunt Bea said:


> The kitchen is cleaned up and closed for the weekend, just scoop and nuke until Monday.
> 
> I agree with @katlupe’s comments in another thread that the holidays are becoming more of a disruption to my routine than a joy for me.
> 
> It’s time to let go of the traditions and be content with the memories.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a goodnight!


That is what I have started to embrace, as well. We aren't even having turkey, just a nice meal together.


----------



## Murrmurr

I've been masticating most of the day and I'm not done yet.

Happy Thanksgiving to all you fellow masticaters.


----------



## debodun

People with dentures might eschew mastication.


----------



## Irwin

I'm about to go visit my wife at the assisted living facility where we will have a brisket Thanksgiving dinner. She had turkey for lunch.


----------



## Bretrick

I am about to make breakfast. Scrambled eggs with garlic and cracked black pepper, toast and vegemite, orange juice and green tea.
A visit to the physiotherapist later re my ankle. Hydrotherapy today, maybe.


----------



## WheatenLover

Well, turkey day is over.  I roasted the bird, fixed the stuffing and dressing, took the meat off the bird, chopped up the bones for bone broth. This is a small fraction of what I usually do. I can't believe I am so tired that I am going to bed in a few minutes. I had to keep stopping to rest, which wasn't so bad -- I sat on the couch and read my book. My daughter had to stay in the kitchen and monitor the dog. My daughter made everything else.

I don't think Aidan left the kitchen for more than a few minutes all day. I knew he was after the turkey. First, he supervised it while it roasted, then he stuck around when it came out the oven. Then, while I was walking my husband to his car, my daughter turned her back on him for a second, and he took the bird off the counter. She retrieved it immediately. I said, rinse it off. The dog dragged it off by the place between it's front legs where the plastic thing was still embedded, so I just chopped that part off -- there's no meat on it anyway. The legs were already off it too. Most of the turkey meat had already been removed, too. I just need the bones.

I should be a Terrier Whisperer. That's how great I am at predicting what he will do. Of course, my guard-daughter is still learning... by experience ... and she's learning by Aidan doing.  I didn't warn her about the turkey because it's obvious, right? That a determined dog will get the turkey if he is big enough to reach it. I'm going to start warning her when there is trouble ahead. It's the least I can do.


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> I am about to make breakfast. Scrambled eggs with garlic and cracked black pepper, toast and vegemite, orange juice and green tea.
> A visit to the physiotherapist later re my ankle. Hydrotherapy today, maybe.


if you're eating vegemite.. it's not a physiotherapist you need it's a psychotherapist...


----------



## Bretrick

hollydolly said:


> if you're eating vegemite.. it's not a physiotherapist you need it's a psychotherapist...


 We're happy little Vegemites... I love Vegemite on toast with real butter. Yum
Better than Marmite.


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> We're happy little Vegemites... I love Vegemite on toast with real butter. Yum
> Better than Marmite.


OMG they're both as revolting as each other...


----------



## Aneeda72

We arrive at the restaurant a bit early and I said to my husband, it looks closed.  Yup.  Sign on the door “didn’t receive our complete delivery so we are closed”.  . Mimi’s, a national restaurant did not call people with reservations to tell them they would be closed due to supply issue.

Lots of people showed up, with kids, only to learn their dinner was canceled.  Will never eat at this restaurant again.

As for us, unable to get the traditional turkey dinner anywhere else (and I hate turkey so I could care less); we had a wonderful lunch at our favorite Korean restaurant.  It was mostly proteins, several meat dishes half of which you cook at the table on a grill.  The sesame balls were delicious, the fried shrimp yummy, and everything was simply terrific.

A new tradition evolved; from now on we skip the turkey and eat here.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @horseless carriage  Nonono! It's a holiday. No working today. I forbid it!


My husbands holiday was last night and he worked 8 hours, double time and a half.  YAY.  He also works tonight.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> I have five boxes, the size which hold 30 hardcover books for adults, of photos of my children. Sorting through them is a nightmare. Plus, there are decisions to make. When only 2 kids are in a photo, should all 4 get a copy, etc. If not, what about 3 kids or 4 in the same photo? My executive function skills are totally flummoxed by all these photos!
> 
> There are several copies of each photo, because at the time I just kept clicking in case some of the photos were better than others, or to catch expressions that only a mother could see had changed. All those extra photos look alike. On top of that, I ordered doubles of each.
> 
> I am considering just bequeathing the boxes to my kids. When I'm dead, I won't care what happens to the photos. Right now, they don't want those boxes foisted off on them.


I got two more albums filled with pictures, gave them to my oldest son today.  I did the same thing and I am tearing up the extras as I gave my daughter the dvd copies.  What was I thinking? I was thinking my parents never took pictures of me so I wanted to be sure I had them for my kids.  I’ve got plenty


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ha. If the younger generation in this household took over, we'd go hungry. DD _can_ cook, she just hates to. Everything that I agreed to do has been done. Turkey breast in the oven as we speak. DD's stuff? She hasn't started yet. DGD's apple pie? She's still, as my daddy used to say, pounding her earGood thing we aren't eating until 5.
> 
> Yanno what? Being the person of virtue that I am, even the dishes have been washed. Virtue is supposedly its own reward. I'm waiting...
> 
> @Trila Happy Turkey Day to you and to GoatGuy. I miss (most of) my peeps on the other forum
> 
> I tried to watch the Macy's parade, but it bored me this year. Guess I'll have to wait for the Parade of Roses on New Year's Day.
> 
> @Purwell Wow! I hadn't thought about Joe Hill in dog's years.


I always tape the parade so I can skip the boring parts


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I always tape the parade so I can skip the boring parts


And are there *any*_ parts left to watch, after that?
_


----------



## Sliverfox

We slept in ( groan ).
I'm behind on  today's plans which aren't set in stone.

So far  hubby has wandered off to see if any wild turkey are  need by.
Youngest son  will head   towards us today, to deer  hunt with hubby over the weekend.

I wanted to clean house  a bit before he gets here,,,, But so far I haven't even made it to the shower

Got plenty of  leftover turkey to feed the deer hunters,, so meals are covered  for a day or so.

Looking ahead to Tuesday  of next week ,, hubby has to have EGD done.
That may be a battle getting him to go,, as its  Deer Season'.
Heaven forbid that he can't  go scare the poor things.


----------



## RadishRose

It's a real couch day today. it's chilly and rainy outside so I'll just cuddle up with my laptop, TV and doggy.

Breksy was a mix of leftover mashed potatoes and leftover mashed rutabaga (turnip).


----------



## Pepper

Recuperating.


----------



## hollydolly

Stayed indoors today..it's freezing here, with high winds.. and altho' dry now at 3.30pm it was raining earlier.Thank Goodness for a warm & cosy home..at these times I feel so sorry for the homeless who are struggling to keep warm on the streets

I'm still not totally well after whatever lurgy got me yesterday, and really I should have gone out today to get some grocery shopping ( wondering now whether to start stocking up again, now the media are scaremongering about the new C-19 variant)..   Anyway hopefully I'll be able to go  out tomorrow..

My lawn is absolutely ankle deep in Laurel leaves again due to the high winds.. but I didn't feel up to leaf raking today.. 
 Got a few chores done.. but spent most of today online tbh.. sorting out  a few things....

Had lunch of Tempura prawns...   no idea what to have for dinner tonight.. just see how I feel


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> And are there *any*_ parts left to watch, after that?
> _


Not with this parade, mostly balloons and commercials so I gave up watching, sooo boring


----------



## Smiley Holly

With my husband being off work , we might take a walk even though it is quite windy outside. It will be Thanksgiving leftovers day and just relaxing with all of the cooking I did yesterday.


----------



## dobielvr

Not sure what I'm doing, it's still kinda early.
Altho, it's Black Friday today..and I'd like to order an electric blanket online.  No way I'm going to the stores.

Need to make a couple of calls about making changes to my health insurance.
And, I may sit outside in the sun, when ever it decides to show up and read my People magazine.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> No thanksgiving here, just a normal day here in the UK.
> 
> Today was gloriously sunny but 0 deg..so I put on my big puffa duvet coat that I bought last December    to go to my regular thursday group meeting with the ladies... .
> 
> Picked up my prescription from the pharmacy on the way back, and stopped at the fish & chip shop and got a small bag of chips to save me making lunch when I got home. I rarely ever eat chips, least of all from the Chip shop.. but sometimes it's handy for a quick snack..
> 
> This afternoon I had a meeting arranged, and I was also going to pick up some shopping afterwards  but I suddenly felt quite poorly before I even had a chance to eat the chips for lunch ... so I had to call and cancel the meeting .
> 
> Instead I fell asleep on the sofa for an hour and a half... . I  still don't feel  great but at least the sleep helped...hopefully things will improve by tomorrow


I'm sorry that you have lost your "gitty-up"....I feel the same way.  I find that sleep has helped, also being warm seems to make me feel better.  I hope you are back to being yourself in no time!!


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> We're happy little Vegemites... I love Vegemite on toast with real butter. Yum
> Better than Marmite.


I have heard of vegemite, but don't know what it is.  A little input?!


----------



## Bretrick

Trila said:


> I have heard of vegemite, but don't know what it is.  A little input?!


It is a by product of brewing beer.
A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
An acquired taste.


----------



## MickaC

Bretrick said:


> It is a by product of brewing beer.
> A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
> Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
> An acquired taste.


WOW.......i'm definitely not getting hungry by looking at this.


----------



## horseless carriage

We are getting ready for a journey to visit friends for the weekend, we shall dine out together tonight and tomorrow we will be at their grandson's christening. It's going to be a busy weekend. 

Much the same as the following weekend, for which we have just bought our tickets: How good it is to be out and about once more. https://theswingdancecompany.co.uk/tag/weymouth-pavilion/


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We are getting ready for a journey to visit friends for the weekend, we shall dine out together tonight and tomorrow we will be at their grandson's christening. It's going to be a busy weekend.
> 
> Much the same as the following weekend, for which we have just bought our tickets: How good it is to be out and about once more. https://theswingdancecompany.co.uk/tag/weymouth-pavilion/
> View attachment 196275


I wish I could go to a dance.. nothing around here and no-one to go with tbh... Enjoy yourself before we get locked down again....


----------



## Smiley Holly

I am thinking of going shopping later. Not for anything really particular, but I don't need to have anything to be shopping for to have fun shopping. This will give some time for my husband to do some projects around the house because God forbid he is coming shopping with me.


----------



## Liberty

Ordering stuff online from Amazon.  Its chilly for us here today...highs in the high 60's.  Going to bake some cookies and freeze them for the kids (Ohio clan) coming to visit on the 16th.  Too soon to put up any Christmas decorations or we'll get tired of them before the holidays...lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bretrick said:


> It is a by product of brewing beer.
> A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
> Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
> An acquired taste.


It looks like fig jam, which I love


----------



## Aneeda72

This repeated chest pain is ridiculous-I might have to go to the doctor again today


----------



## hollydolly

Horrible stormy weather here. Lashing down, and high winds, so I've cancelled my trip to the supermarket for another day. I was supposed to have gone yesterday., and here I am still not done it due to the bad weather.

Daughter was going to a an outdoor function on the Queens' Sandringham estate this afternoon.. ( the annual Christmas  Luminate Walk ) in which they pay around £20 per person in advance.. and with just 2 hours before the start the organisers have canclled.!!

I would imagine it's got something to do with the weather, but lottsof people will have already made the trip all the way from around the country, before they got that Text. Poor show I think because this bad weather has been with us since yesterday... so they should have given people a much earlier cancellation...

I'm going to clear out my airing cupboard this afternoon I think.. I have far too much bedding and towels. Everything is in great condition, all bought within the last 2 or 3 years but there's just too much of it so I'm going to donate the towels to a local animal shelter..


----------



## AprilSun

Watching my groundhog enjoy his meal in my yard! I have a groundhog that comes and eats nuts, etc. in my yard several times a day. Sometimes he will sit and eat, stand up and eat or lay down and eat. I enjoy watching him. He is so cute!!!!


----------



## Pinky

Bretrick said:


> It is a by product of brewing beer.
> A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
> Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
> An acquired taste.


Vegemite reminds me of dark soy sauce. Maybe that's why they sell it in Chinese supermarkets here. 
I liked a thin scraping of it, on toast.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Gonna be 61 deg. here today...i believe we'll take a walk in the forest.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda,, take care of your self.
Was wondering how  you & Stella are  doing.

Miss your  posts.


----------



## Smiley Holly

I am about to head out for some shopping. My husband has a sudden look of concern on his face over the fact of what the state of the credit card may be in when I am done.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far have got the deer hunters out of the house.
Burnt  the trash, walked the dog,,now going to make  meatballs  for spaghetti.

Thought  hubby & son might prefer that over  turkey pot  pie.
Gave them  turkey sandwiches  to eat  while hunting.


----------



## MrPants

Bretrick said:


> It is a by product of brewing beer.
> A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
> Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
> An acquired taste.


That's right! Not something you want to dive right into later in life


----------



## hollydolly

MrPants said:


> That's right! Not something you want to dive right into later in life
> View attachment 196339


It's truly disgusting... My o/h loves it on toast, (but that's probably because he loves the taste of beer.).... it's just horrible thick, salty tar-like slime... as is Marmite


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> @Aneeda,, take care of your self.
> Was wondering how  you & Stella are  doing.
> 
> Miss your  posts.


I am ok except for the freaking chest pain, posting a little.  Stella is fine.  With it 27 degrees outside I keep her in.  She managed to jump up into my chair yesterday.  And I got her to go into her crate, once, by saying crate when she was running around the apartment.  Otherwise she and I are laying low.  She still can’t hold her pee when excited.  

Got offered HULU for 99 cents a month for a year, with commercials, and took advantage of that.  Also took Netflix for a while.  Can’t shop, or do much, stupid chest pain.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> This repeated chest pain is ridiculous-I might have to go to the doctor again today


Sounds like a good idea.  Take care, too.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> This repeated chest pain is ridiculous-I might have to go to the doctor again today


Please go.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Home from several hours of shopping. My husband is impressed that I didn't have that many bags. Purchased some scented candles for the holidays, some bath lotions, and a much needed new floor mat for the main bathroom.

Also picked up a movie to watch with hubby tonight.


----------



## Kaila

@Smiley Holly  I will come, too.  
I think you mentioned (in a different thread) that you were baking pound cake, and serving it with whip cream and strawberries?


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> This repeated chest pain is ridiculous-I might have to go to the doctor again today


Angina?

My brother was admitted a couple of weeks ago for chest pain...mild heart attack.
He's 72.


----------



## jujube

I was having a lunch of grilled Apalachicola oysters today and had a perfect little pearl in one of them. My lucky day!  Highlight of eight hours in the car....


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I was having a lunch of grilled Apalachicola oysters today and had a perfect little pearl in one of them. My lucky day!  Highlight of eight hours in the car....


Wow, that's amazing.I've never actually known anyone to get a pearl in their Oysters...


----------



## Shero

Having a lovely day of leisure after all the fun yesterday. My wonderful guests all helped to clean up and now we have nothing to do but enjoy the day


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> Wow, that's amazing.I've never actually known anyone to get a pearl in their Oysters...


Actually, I have little jar with a couple of dozen  pearls I've found in oysters. 43 years of eating Florida oysters (and I used to eat them a LOT) brings lots of chances to find them.  I always say when I get enough, I'll make something out of them, along with the tiny fragments of gold I got from panning.  Maybe make my little one's Barbie Doll a broach...LOL.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Angina?
> 
> My brother was admitted a couple of weeks ago for chest pain...mild heart attack.
> He's 72.


I had a very mild heart attack 27 years ago, 3/4 days in hospital.  I know they will want to admit me if I go in, and I don’t want to be admitted but if it gets hard to breathe, I’ll go in.  But I am getting really tired of the pain.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a very mild heart attack 27 years ago, 3/4 days in hospital.  I know they will want to admit me if I go in, and I don’t want to be admitted but if it gets hard to breathe, I’ll go in.  But I am getting really tired of the pain.


Please go in before it gets worse, @Aneeda72


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Please go in before it gets worse, @Aneeda72


Really I am seriously thinking about it, but I have a history of angina.  Thanks for your concern.  Plus it’s the weekend, I’d be in the ER forever.


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a very mild heart attack 27 years ago, 3/4 days in hospital.  I know they will want to admit me if I go in, and I don’t want to be admitted but if it gets hard to breathe, I’ll go in.  But I am getting really tired of the pain.


Take care Aneeda. Do not hesitate, go in if you have to.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 .. Are you hesitating to go in, because you're concerned about your puppy not being taken care of? I hope this is not the case. 

It sounds as though you are at the point of needing hospitalization. Please don't let it go on too long.


----------



## MickaC

I officially have Xmas shopping DONE.
Now i can go and dream and plan the garden for next year.


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72 ......as many have suggested, please don't wait too long to see a doctor.....we all care about you.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Kaila said:


> @Smiley Holly  I will come, too.
> I think you mentioned (in a different thread) that you were baking pound cake, and serving it with whip cream and strawberries?


I will certainly get to that.


----------



## PamfromTx

Mostly housework.  Never ending...


----------



## dobielvr

Went and got a quick massage, then went to the store.
Bought some lamb riblets, which I'm eating now.   Yum.

Will water the front lawn when I'm done.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Really I am seriously thinking about it, but I have a history of angina.  Thanks for your concern.  Plus it’s the weekend, I’d be in the ER forever.


Take care, Aneeda.


----------



## Trila

Bretrick said:


> It is a by product of brewing beer.
> A thick, black, salty spread that only Australian's seem to love.
> Mainly because most children are given it as they progress through said childhood.
> An acquired taste.


Umm....ok.  Thanks, now I know.  I'm not really sure what to say, I may have to digest your info a bit (pun intended )!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> This repeated chest pain is ridiculous-I might have to go to the doctor again today


OMG, friend!!!!  Before I retired, I was a Cardiac Tech for 20 years.  Do not wait....go to the ER!!!!  Don't take chances.   A "false alarm" is something that you can look back at and laugh about.  The "real deal" won't give you that opportunity!

PLEASE take care of yourself!  ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I officially have Xmas shopping DONE.
> Now i can go and dream and plan the garden for next year.


Good for you!   I shop all year long.  When I see something on sale and think "Holly would like that", I buy it and put it in my Christmas box. So I'm usually done shopping by now, too.  It's a good feeling, isn't it?!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Gracious good morning, boys and girls! The sun will be out today and all week long. Yippee

I'm feeling a whole lot more positive and upbeat than in a long while. I finally decided on which job to keep, and it's the bakery at Kroger. Friday and yesterday were absolute sh!t shows at the biscuit store. Sold-out sh!t shows. Yes. That bad.

First thing Friday morning the oven quit. The huge industrial oven. The same one I've been whining at them about for weeks and weeks. There are two ovens, one for biscuits and one for bacon, and they've been there since the building went up in 1989. The cook and I improvised and shared his bacon oven until the electrician got there at 9 am. NINE! We get started at 4 am to open at 5 am. Trouble with the bacon oven is that it bakes differently than the biscuit oven, so the biscuits looked butt ugly and took forfreakingever to bake. 

When we called the manager at 4:30, she called her corporate boss. He said we should find out what parts were needed so he could order them and we should_* fix it ourselves in the future. *_Whaaaaat? It requires a master electrician to fix it, but we should fix it ourselves. 

The first guy who came out a few weeks ago said there was nothing wrong with it. It was just that I didn't know how to close the doors properly. Right. He's a "maintenance" person, not an electrician.

The electrician said the oven was blowing its fuses. He finally found the problem, old brittle wires that broke from the motion of the fan inside the oven and blew against metal parts. He made a temporary fix and said he was going to tell corporate that the oven has to be replaced and that we were just lucky that the building hadn't caught fire

Yesterday morning? Same thing. I told them that if he wasn't there by 7 am, I was outta there. He wasn't there by 7. In the meantime, I made as many biscuits as I could, cleaned up, and was on my way home at 8.

Our manager called out sick yesterday. She said 12/14-hour days seven days a week for months finally caught up with her and she was too exhausted to even get out of bed. I left her a note.

Today is going to be a good day!


----------



## hollydolly

I'm a little confused...so are you definitely going to the new job now ?>..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly Yes! There's a limit, and it finally registered just what my limit was. 

I think my apprehension over the new job was a case of "fear of being found out"...that I'm a one-trick pony and they'd discover that I just can't learn a new way of doing things. Thinking back about what I've done and where I've been disproves that notion. And sort of like the bride standing at the back of the church or the groom getting ready for the wedding...a temporary case of cold feet

Something somebody here mentioned was that I should look around at the employees. None of them are Rhodes scholars or PhDs! They all slogged through all the same paperwork, waded through the same training...all of it. (What do you call it when it isn't really paperwork? It's all online.)

Tomorrow morning I report at 8 to finish the training, then find out what's next.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Today is going to be a relaxing around the house with my hubby Sunday day.


----------



## Liberty

What am I doing?


----------



## hollydolly

Well..it's a glorious sunny day..Cold.. but in the sun it's warm, and most of the Winds have stopped.

I looked out and I had several large flower planters and  a huge Tarpaulin, in my garden which had flown over the fences,obviously  belonging to various neighbours , but whose I have no idea, so I'll wait until I see folks  or let them knock my door and ask if I have them .... 
However my lawn was in a terrible mess... completely covered with broken branches and  laurel leaves thick as a carpet  .  I swept up the paths first, then I mowed the whole lawn, it was the only way to get the leaves up quickly, because my back was already really hurting from sweeping the paths so I wasn't about to use a rake...

Just to make things a little more joyful, the Barn alarm malfunctioned and regardless of what code I put in, it kept going off... and _then..._ as I was putting the tools away in the Shed, I noticed that the small electric Dehumidifier  which hangs on a hook in there had frozen solid overnight , so I couldn't get the drawer full of water to release... .I ended up unplugging it all and running it under the hot tap in the kitchen. 
The dehumidifier in the Barn is much larger and the water from that goes out through a hose into the garden.. but the shed one needs emptying manually  every few days because it's so small .

Finally I got the Barn alarm to stop malfunctioning..how ?..I have no idea but it did..

Anyway.. my back is _killing me_ now , but I had to get all of that work done while the sun shone.. and it will be dark again in about an hour and a half.. ( before 4pm)... so I'm just having some hot tea.. and  I'm going to have a  quick hot shower  now...and hope the Amazon delivery doesn't get here while I'm in there


----------



## Purwell

Going down the pub soon.


----------



## Pinky

Woke up to big beautiful snowflakes flurrying around. They have become smaller and lesser, but I think it's going to continue through the day. It's -2C and finally feeling like winter.

We went out yesterday to pick up a few groceries, so, today's a stay-in day. Laundry is calling ..


----------



## RadishRose

Looks like laundry and house cleaning today.

I might put some frozen chicken in the pressure cooker and make soup but I have no carrots.......what to do?


----------



## katlupe

I have not been feeling very good the last couple of days. So just going to do what I have to do, like cleaning the bunny cage and fixing some breakfast. It is snowing and cold so maybe watching some movies.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I have not been feeling very good the last couple of days. So just going to do what I have to do, like cleaning the bunny cage and fixing some breakfast. It is snowing and cold so maybe watching some movies.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you, Aneeda.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


And how are you feeling today?


----------



## Purwell

Just got back from the pub.
Snowing slightly, so I am going to watch TV.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Just got back from the pub.
> Snowing slightly, so I am going to watch TV.


you made me get up and look...  not got to the East of the County yet...


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> And how are you feeling today?


Bout the same, I’ve an appointment with the rhythm cardiologist Dec 1, my usual six month appointment, and with the pump cardiologist Dec 14, from the Er referral, between the two maybe they can figure it out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Aneeda72 

There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus. Now that I think about it, I don't like escargot, either. I don't give a rat's rear whether food is gluten-free or keto-friendly.  Is there any hope for me?


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Aneeda72
> 
> There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus. Now that I think about it, I don't like escargot, either. I don't give a rat's rear whether food is gluten-free or keto-friendly.  Is there any hope for me?


Nope, we are both doomed .  I don’t even know what gluten is, I put out beer in pie pans in my garden so the live escargot can die happy, and I have found keto to be unfriendly.  @GeorgiaXplant


----------



## Aneeda72

OMGOSH I just got “a does not make sense call“ from my sons group home manager.  I’ve had it with these people!  Stupid woman was yelling at me.  Anyhow, called the police and asked them to do a welfare check on my son.

I am so not in the mood for this crap!


----------



## Shero

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Aneeda72
> 
> There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus. Now that I think about it, I don't like escargot, either. I don't give a rat's rear whether food is gluten-free or keto-friendly.  Is there any hope for me?


You do not like hummus with warm pita bread? Definitely a flaw there


----------



## Shero

Today we have our usual board meeting with each other to finish some paper work. Then in the afternoon, I write for my magazine!


----------



## Aneeda72

Shero said:


> You do not like hummus with warm pita bread? Definitely a flaw there


I like both warm and cold pita bread, but hold the hummus


----------



## Smiley Holly

Right at the moment I am in a separate room from my hubby watching The Wonderful World Of Disney Holiday Special while he is in the living room watching the football game.


----------



## Don M.

I spent much of the weekend viewing prior episodes of Yellowstone....that series is almost Addictive.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Aneeda72
> 
> There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus. Now that I think about it, I don't like escargot, either. I don't give a rat's rear whether food is gluten-free or keto-friendly.  Is there any hope for me?


Ditto , I don't like Hummus either, my o/h loves it..he has the most chilli-fied brand he can find...


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> I like both warm and cold pita bread, but hold the hummus


.
Haha, not for everyone but we love it. Must say, I never buy hummus from the shop. I make my own. The taste is very different!


----------



## Furryanimal

Booster jab this afternoon so I’m visiting my favourite cafe for lunch on the way...


----------



## Aneeda72

Don M. said:


> I spent much of the weekend viewing prior episodes of Yellowstone....that series is almost Addictive.


Almost?


----------



## hollydolly

Another very sunny day... woke up to snow  and cars all iced up, but it melted quite quickly in the sun, It's 3 deg C now at mid-day.... and everyone is walking around muffled up..so it's feeling very cold with the  wind chill

laundry done , dried and put away.., vacc'ing done...usual chores all done... Been up since 6am.. couldn't sleep.. 

Not intending to go anywhere today..just waiting now for the new De-humidifier  for the shed   to arrive


----------



## Smiley Holly

Today I will be cleaning the bedrooms and the bathrooms in the house.


----------



## MickaC

Granddaughter turns 3 today.
Going over for supper and cake.
Got her a Barbie, comes with puppy and accessories......only 3.....and she loves barbies.


----------



## Marie5656

*Have not left yet, but I plan to go grocery shopping today.  Weather is clear and nice.  Cold..but nice*


----------



## Alligatorob

Headed to gym this morning.


----------



## Pappy

Got some things to do around the house this morning then up to the VA for some breathing tests and evaluations.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:45,wore boots some sidewalks had a bit of snow ,temp was 30
Its my usual Monday to call Canopy of Neighbor members to see how they are, if  they interested in a couple events for Dec.
Afterwards, look in my cedar chest where I keep Xmas stuff to see if I have any wrapping paper.I  have 3 gifts to wrap,rest are charity donations I may go out for another walk since the sun is out


----------



## Jackie23

I just sent an online order in and doing some laundry.....today I plan on going out to the barn and go through my Christmas decorations...I seem to be decorating less and less each year.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I said earlier, I wasn't going out today, but the new De-humidifier came earlier than expected so after installing it in the shed, I took the opportunity while the sun was shining to pop down to the local Aldi..  just to get the items I always buy there and not in the Major supermarket which I'll be going to later this week..

I Like to get Aldi Malted bread, and their skimmed milk is 1/2 the price per litre than any of our other supermarkets..ditto the German ham, and also eggs ... so along with some bananas, and some Chocolate Yule Logs .. I was only in the store for 1/2 an hour ..yet despite the  bright sun which by now had gone in.. my car had already started to frost over when I came out...

It's 3.50pm now and the sun is starting to sink..it'll be dark in 20 minutes...


----------



## Pepper

Two Zoom meetings today; one by choice and one unavoidable.  Now I have to comb my hair!  Phooey.


----------



## Sliverfox

Clean up  after the hunters,, get  ready to stay with hubby at hospital tomorrow.
He is having  EGD  done.

Thinking  we need to bring in the travel crate for Mad to spend  the  half day or so in it.
Wish our  son could have stayed another  day or  2.


----------



## Irwin

Tonight I'm getting snockered. It's time.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Woke up this morning and there is no water. We have a well and something went bad. We are trouble shooting it now and will know what's wrong in awhile. If it is the tank, that's a lot of $, if it is the pump in the deep well it is REALLY BIG $, if it is the pressure switch/gauge we're gettin' by easy. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus.


  Yes, That is probably the reason!


----------



## Smiley Holly

About to sit down on the couch to watch my soap opera The Young And The Restless.


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> Woke up this morning and there is no water. We have a well and something went bad. We are trouble shooting it now and will know what's wrong in awhile. If it is the tank, that's a lot of $, if it is the pump in the deep well it is REALLY BIG $, if it is the pressure switch/gauge we're gettin' by easy. Will keep you informed.


Yikes!  Can't go long without that getting remedied!
Could it possibly have anything to do with the arrival of the cold temps outdoors?  A frozen spot, causing blocking, someplace possibly?


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I am going to order curtains, very long curtain rods for my 103" wide windows, and a rug for the dining room. I am going to locate the steno pad in which I wrote down all my upcoming appointments for this week and next, clean/organize kitchen, do laundry, and figure out how much money my son owes me, and fill out paperwork that will let me keep my food stamps and medicaid, choose a drug provider for medicare. Also straining and freezing the turkey bone broth. These things are on my must do list. I took a steroid at 6 a.m. because that one little pill will help my energy level for today and tomorrow. Also going to wear the back stabilizer I bought. When I rest, I will read my book - sitting up so I will stay awake. Nearly everything is on this list because of procrastination.

I am also going to make an appointment for my car -- 2 recalls, oil change, inspection, winter prep. Another procrastination item.


----------



## HoneyNut

I was feeling unusually energetic when I got up, so I made a microwave bowl pumpkin pie.  It was so fast and easy to make, but now I'm waiting for it to chill a bit (have it on and surrounded by ice packs) and I'm feeling tired and hungry.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Finished my video training modules and now have a real work schedule. I'm so excited to finally have waded through all that stuff and am looking forward to Thursday, which will be the first real work day. Woohoo and stuff! Thursday, Friday, Saturday this week and Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday next week.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Finished my video training modules and now have a real work schedule. I'm so excited to finally have waded through all that stuff and am looking forward to Thursday, which will be the first real work day. Woohoo and stuff! Thursday, Friday, Saturday this week and Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday next week.


You go girl....


----------



## JustBonee

Paid a visit to my car dealership for some advice this morning,   and an oil change.... 
Their help doesn't come cheap ..

I'm in need of a yearly state  inspection sticker for my  car.  It's up at the end of the month.  
Problem is that I don't seem to  have enough miles on the car for it to pass an inspection!     ....  everything is in good order,  but  they want me to take it on a loooong   trip,   and put a bunch of miles on it  .... not gonna happen!   

Sounds like I'm going to have to enlist the help of family  members  for this task.  Crazy!


----------



## Kaila

I just needed to go back and wade through this thread, 
to find out if @GeorgiaXplant  was taking a job she was not taking
And if so, why. 

It was _worth the wading.  _

That has sure been a very bad week (and year) at your previous job!

We all hope to hear that your new job, is much, much better, once you get into the whole thing.
Seems like it is worth the try, overall!

After all, a Baking job without a good-functioning oven?  And adequate help to turn to?  And with crazy, indefinite hours expected?

Jobs should be at least a little better than that one was!

@Bonnie 
I haven't heard of car inspections that would require additional mileage on the car. Other than the dealerships might advise that, for reasons mostly to help them, and not you.  Unless they just meant to run the car battery occasionally, but a trip?


----------



## Paco Dennis

We got an electrician to troubleshoot our broken well. It looks like the BIG MONEY this time. The deep well pump is bad. We will likely be without water for about 2 months. We will go to town and get water from Misa's brother and put in 1 gallon and 5 gallon plastic jugs. Just another adventure in the forest dwellers existence.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> @Bonnie
> I haven't heard of car inspections that would require additional mileage on the car. Other than the dealerships might advise that, for reasons mostly to help them, and not you. Unless they just meant to run the car battery occasionally, but a trip?



New to me too,  since it has never happened before.   They want me to have over a thousand miles on my new  car to pass it ...  ???  
I don't drive much,   and I certainly don't take trips ... so this is a weird problem I get to resolve.

If I go driving up and down streets around here,   someone will think I'm a porch pirate  ..


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> New to me too, since it has never happened before. They want me to have over a thousand miles on my new car to pass it ... ???



Still seems shocking to me, too.  Have you called other local Inspection places, to see what they would say?


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Still seems shocking to me, too.  Have you called other local Inspection places, to see what they would say?



It's regulated by the state of Texas ....  every inspection place has the same exact equipment.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> It's regulated by the state of Texas ....  every inspection place has the same exact equipment.


You're right, of course.  That does make sense.
Gosh. It seems like a lot of older and disabled people, might have a car, not for trips, but mainly _in case of needing it, or just primarily for medical appointments, and local necessities, _making that mileage issue a hardship, for sure. And even more than usual, people have been limited in outings and travel, due to the pandemic, as well.


----------



## dseag2

I went to the gym and Whole Foods, then walked by the lake.  I heard lots of chirping and noticed this.  No, these are not leaves.  They are Parakeets grazing!  I love being retired and being able to notice things like this.


----------



## dseag2

Bonnie said:


> Paid a visit to my car dealership for some advice this morning,   and an oil change....
> Their help doesn't come cheap ..
> 
> I'm in need of a yearly state  inspection sticker for my  car.  It's up at the end of the month.
> Problem is that I don't seem to  have enough miles on the car for it to pass an inspection!     ....  everything is in good order,  but  they want me to take it on a loooong   trip,   and put a bunch of miles on it  .... not gonna happen!
> 
> Sounds like I'm going to have to enlist the help of family  members  for this task.  Crazy!


It is ridiculous that those of us in TX with perfectly fine cars need to go through inspections every year when I see these old bombs driving around with smoke coming out of the exhausts.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today's my annual physical. I'd skip it this year if I could, but my insurance says once a year every year or else. Or else what? Or else they'll cancel my insurance. The reason I'd skip it this year is because I've been seeing the same PCP for more than 10 years but couldn't get an appointment. She's booked up until practically the end of time. It took me three months to get this appointment. Three months!

I don't like having to start over with someone new. It's like dating and all that getting-to-know-you stuff. Ugh. There's certainly nothing special about me that the new doc will remember when next year's physical rolls around. Well...maybe my blue hair? Gramma Smurf.

Eighteen years ago today my younger son died. He'd be 59 now. It's a sad day for me, something you never "get over" but does get easier to bear. He will always be remembered by me as young and strong and handsome.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Doing grocery shopping a bit later today.


----------



## katlupe

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today's my annual physical. I'd skip it this year if I could, but my insurance says once a year every year or else. Or else what? Or else they'll cancel my insurance. The reason I'd skip it this year is because I've been seeing the same PCP for more than 10 years but couldn't get an appointment. She's booked up until practically the end of time. It took me three months to get this appointment. Three months!
> 
> I don't like having to start over with someone new. It's like dating and all that getting-to-know-you stuff. Ugh. There's certainly nothing special about me that the new doc will remember when next year's physical rolls around. Well...maybe my blue hair? Gramma Smurf.
> 
> Eighteen years ago today my younger son died. He'd be 59 now. It's a sad day for me, something you never "get over" but does get easier to bear. He will always be remembered by me as young and strong and handsome.


So sorry about losing your son. No, it is never something you get over.


----------



## katlupe

Today my aide will be doing the rest of my laundry and I am writing out my budget sheets for December. The ramp to my building is having more work done on it so I won't be going outside. Right now, just coffee.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@katlupe If you can't get outside today, I hope at the least the weather is disagreeable enough that you won't mind being inside


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking Joey to the dentist today, taking him to his PCD tomorrow.  Apparently the group home is unable to do this.  Seriously thinking of bringing him home.  We would have to move, but if we have to do all this why let the group home get paid for what we are doing.

Plus the level of care has really dropped.  I told director yesterday, if I have to choose between the AD idiot being moved and the group home idiot manager being moved, the group home manager has to go.

I also told her my older son and daughter are pressing me to file charges against her for fraud for using Joey”s money.  If they leave her in charge of his group home, I will have to do that.  I don’t want to.  But if you steal five dollars from a bank and return it later when someone notices, well, you are still a bank robber.

She used more than a 100 dollars of his money and while it is being returned, it was still stolen.


----------



## hollydolly

@GeorgiaXplant , sorry for the loss of your dear son. It's something we all dread as parents, and hopefully few of us will have to endure..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my, @Aneeda. You and Joey certainly have had more than your share of difficulties at the group home. I use the word "difficulties" because I can't think of a stronger term without being obscene.

One of my brothers just called to tell me that one of our sisters had a brain aneurism yesterday and was flown to a city with a hospital big enough and sophisticated enough to operate. She was in surgery for about seven hours and will be in the ICU for at least three weeks. No one knows yet how her recovery will go or even whether she'll recover at all. With the Covid protocols in place, no one can see her, not even her husband.

Guess I shouldn't complain about Kaiser's policies. They focus on prevention, which is why they insist on the yearly physical.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly Thank you for the kind words. No one can ever understand the loss of a child no matter their age. It's pain I would never wish on anybody, but as I said earlier, it gets easier to bear.


----------



## hollydolly

Today, I'm pleased I popped out yesterday for a few top up groceries because it's cold and dull and definitely not a day for going out unless you have no choice...
Instead I've been cleaning..oh joy... .. but not just any cleaning, the best type.. cleaning all the of the kitchen cabinets inside and out , perched precariously on the top rung of a ladder... and dismantling all the Cooker extractor hood, washing those,and changing the charcoal filters......then that leads onto spotting other things that need cleaning while I'm up there, and then I get down, and the floor needs washing..and so it went on.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly Thank you for the kind words. No one can ever understand the loss of a child no matter their age. It's pain I would never wish on anybody, but as I said earlier, it gets easier to bear.


Oh I know, bless you... I lost a baby myself, still birth ( not quite the same I know ).. and my sister lost 2 children, one at 4months to cot death and one at 15 who was killed while crossing the road..., so I know the pain from that angle..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly That's call the "oh look, shiny!" syndrome. Happens to me all the time, and often leads to the original thing that I wanted to do not even getting done...sometimes not even getting started


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly That's call the "oh look, shiny!" syndrome. Happens to me all the time, and often leads to the original thing that I wanted to do not even getting done...sometimes not even getting started


You live in my house dontcha?..you've watched that happen here haven'tcha ?


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my, @Aneeda. You and Joey certainly have had more than your share of difficulties at the group home. I use the word "difficulties" because I can't think of a stronger term without being obscene.
> 
> One of my brothers just called to tell me that one of our sisters had a brain aneurism yesterday and was flown to a city with a hospital big enough and sophisticated enough to operate. She was in surgery for about seven hours and will be in the ICU for at least three weeks. No one knows yet how her recovery will go or even whether she'll recover at all. With the Covid protocols in place, no one can see her, not even her husband.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't complain about Kaiser's policies. They focus on prevention, which is why they insist on the yearly physical.


Sorry to hear about your sister.  I hope she recovers.

Do you mean they found an aneurism or that the aneurism burst?  I have an aneurysm on my communication artery, the right carotid artery, and the iliac artery.  .  The brain ones can not be operated on, so I am really interested.  But it’s a difficult time for you, so don’t answer if you don’t want to share.

Yup, it’s been a very difficult year for Joey.  The group home manager is way out of her ability skill set.  They keep her and the other useless workers because they can not find decent help in an industry which is always hard up for decent help.

I don’t think brining Joey home is a great ideal for him, but at least he would be safer and that’s saying something.  I have to give it a great deal of thought.  They offered a different home but the bedrooms are upstairs.    He doesn’t do stairs very well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly Nope. Don't live in your house, but hidden cameras tell the tale. Jussayin'

@Aneeda72  I really don't know any details. The info I got was second hand from my brother, who talked to a sister who's an RN and a midwife. RN gives her a nodding acquaintance with that kind of medicine, and midwifery doesn't shed any light on the situation at all!


----------



## Furryanimal

I had a haircut.......


----------



## fatboy

time to turn the compost pile.rake some leaves,put away water hose,outdoor furniture etc,etc


----------



## hollydolly

Well just spent the afternoon batch cooking for the freezer... so that's 5 days meals taken care of.. and the total cost was less than £5.00.... it's definitely the way to make money stretch that's for sure.

I could have kicked myself tho'.. because it would have been more meals except  I bought some chicken thighs yesterday , and usually I would freeze them in packs of 2 each...  but I wasn't thinking and just put the whole pack in the freezer, which means of course that when they defrost I'll have to cook them all at once.. 

Washed up and cleaned up the kitchen for the second time today

It's dark now at 5-15..been dark for an hour.. I've just put my wheelie bin out at the end of the path for the bin men in the morning.. 

Got a cuppa tea, and gonna rest my back for a bit now


----------



## Smiley Holly

Finished the grocery shopping and now have some chicken breasts in a crock pot.


----------



## Irwin

I just woke up. It's nearly 11:00.


----------



## debodun

Went to my ophthalmologist - nothing to report - all looks good.

Signed the documents to FINALLY put my house on the market. The broker said, though, that she can't list it until the photographer comes and takes pictures which will be another week. When I got home and told the house what I did, it was very stoic about it.


----------



## Shero

Today, I am booked in for a style and cut at the new hairdresser. Fingers crossed I wil get what I want.
Have a brilliant day everyone


----------



## Don M.

I got new glasses today, and am still getting used to them.  I have been getting "progressive" lenses for the past few years, but seem to have a bit of trouble finding a good "focal" point while driving....and seeing road/street signs, etc...without shifting my head up/down with these progressives.  So, this time, I went back to bifocals, and they seem to be better....time will tell.


----------



## Irwin

I made some delicious pan-fried catfish topped with onion and bell peppers cooked in wine with a bit of lemon juice. I steamed some broccoli and heated up some leftover mashed potatoes. Mmmmm.


----------



## Furryanimal

Opticians appointment.....which is better?1 or 2?Ummm........


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's not daylight so I'm not actually doing anything yet. Today is supposed to be warm and sunny, and the garden beckons. It wants to be cleaned up and put to bed for the winter but probably won't all get done today. I started yesterday but my mainspring wore down after an hour or so. I didn't want to keep on for fear of springing my mainspring! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing planned for today.. it's sunny and cold but rain is supposedly forecast for later... 

Just read in the news the new mandated covid  rules( or should I say re-mandated rules) which came back into play on Tuesday about wearing masks  everywhere again etc.. is to be kept in place until March !!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Aneeda72
> 
> There's probably a flaw in my character. I don't like hummus. Now that I think about it, I don't like escargot, either. I don't give a rat's rear whether food is gluten-free or keto-friendly.  Is there any hope for me?


I think that you and I are in the same boat ....I eat what I like!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Today is laundry day.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Nothing planned for today.. it's sunny and cold but rain is supposedly forecast for later...
> 
> Just read in the news the new mandated covid  rules( or should I say re-mandated rules) which came back into play on Tuesday about wearing masks  everywhere again etc.. is to be kept in place until March !!


I hate that for you...


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's not daylight so I'm not actually doing anything yet. Today is supposed to be warm and sunny, and the garden beckons. It wants to be cleaned up and put to bed for the winter but probably won't all get done today. I started yesterday but my mainspring wore down after an hour or so. I didn't want to keep on for fear of springing my mainspring! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.



(hello to Maggiecat, from Andy )


----------



## Trila

I started my Holiday baking....I made the first Yule Cake of the season.  This is my own recipe, and it starts by my fermenting fruit for about 6 weeks.  Once the fruit is ready, I start using it for my cakes.



My Yule Cake has blueberries, cherries, grapes, pineapple, pears, peaches, craisins, plums and apricots.  Once it's cooled, I drench the whole thing in a Kailua glaze!


----------



## Trila

Irwin said:


> I made some delicious pan-fried catfish topped with onion and bell peppers cooked in wine with a bit of lemon juice. I steamed some broccoli and heated up some leftover mashed potatoes. Mmmmm.


OMG!!! What time is dinner....I'm on my way!


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant geo

I just turned the page on my calendar....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila Looky! It's a picture of your DH, GoatGuy . He is soooo handsome!

I told Maggiecat that Andy sent greetings. She just looked at me with a glazed-over, blank stare. Sigh. She can be such a bore!

Kahlua is another one of those things that proves God loves us and wants us to be happy.

I have an old, old Christmas cake recipe that I used to make...orange rum...but nobody here likes it enough for me to bother with it anymore  Another one that I used to make back in the day was  fruitcake from a recipe on the back of the mincemeat jar. It seems that these days fruitcakes are passé, and I have no idea why. Maybe it has something to do with our childhoods? Seems like when I was a kid, the availability of sweet treats wasn't as prevalent as it is today, so we looked forward to and gobbled down treats that we usually only got during holidays.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Trila Looky! It's a picture of your DH, GoatGuy . He is soooo handsome!
> 
> I told Maggiecat that Andy sent greetings. She just looked at me with a glazed-over, blank stare. Sigh. She can be such a bore!
> 
> Kahlua is another one of those things that proves God loves us and wants us to be happy.
> 
> I have an old, old Christmas cake recipe that I used to make...orange rum...but nobody here likes it enough for me to bother with it anymore  Another one that I used to make back in the day was  fruitcake from a recipe on the back of the mincemeat jar. It seems that these days fruitcakes are passé, and I have no idea why. Maybe it has something to do with our childhoods? Seems like when I was a kid, the availability of sweet treats wasn't as prevalent as it is today, so we looked forward to and gobbled down treats that we usually only got during holidays.


Yep!  We have a calendar in our kitchen, every year!  LOL

The term "fruit cake" has such a stigma, that I refuse to use it for my recipe.  Besides, all of the fruit cakes that I know of, use dried fruit....mine is not! (except for the craisins)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

This probably sounds silly, but one of the things I really liked about fruitcake was that it would keep foreffingever so on a cold winter day I could cut off a big piece of it and pig out with a cup of tea or coffee.

I also like Stollen, German Christmas cake, usually filled with marzipan and fruits. Fruits could be cherry, raisin, candied orange peel...or I guess whatevertheheck you like. Aldi usually carries them, along with German Christmas cookies. Yum! Pfeffernusse, Lebkuchen, Contessa. 

Now I'm hungry for German cookies, fruitcake, Orange Rum Christmas cake, Stollen.


----------



## Aneeda72

Taking Joey to the doctor, taking me to the doctor, and we have decided to buy a house  in case we have to bring Joey home.  We had planned on NEVER owning a house again.  But we can not let our son be neglected.


----------



## dobielvr

Trila said:


> I started my Holiday baking....I made the first Yule Cake of the season.  This is my own recipe, and it starts by my fermenting fruit for about 6 weeks.  Once the fruit is ready, I start using it for my cakes.
> 
> View attachment 196866
> 
> My Yule Cake has blueberries, cherries, grapes, pineapple, pears, peaches, craisins, plums and apricots.  Once it's cooled, I drench the whole thing in a Kailua glaze!


I'm not familiar w/a Yule cake, but it sounds and looks  really good.  Especially w/the Kailua glaze...yum.

What are you using to ferment the fruit?


----------



## Smiley Holly

dobielvr said:


> I'm not familiar w/a Yule cake, but it sounds and looks  really good.  Especially w/the Kailua glaze...yum.
> 
> What are you using to ferment the fruit?


Anything with a Kahlua glaze has to be yum.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  You have so many stresses and decisions.  

Have you filed a complaint against the home yet?


----------



## Marie5656

*Lazy day at home. BUT..it is Wednesday, so it is the day for our Weekly get together this evening in the community room...snacks, decaf coffee and fun*


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing all day..aside from cook dinner.. do some banking online, and speak to my daughter who rang this evening while she was in the middle of a power cut, and her  roast dinner was being ruined in the oven... while she waited for the power to return...

Supposed to be a nice day tomorrow after all this rain, and snow, so I'm pleased about that for my Thursday ladies '  meeting in the morning.. ..now we'll all have to wear masks  indoors again ....and then later I'll go and collect some shopping, get one of my nails repaired which broke last night after I made a grab for something that was about to fall while I was drying up... so all of that will make up for todays' nothing..


----------



## katlupe

Marie5656 said:


> *Lazy day at home. BUT..it is Wednesday, so it is the day for our Weekly get together this evening in the community room...snacks, decaf coffee and fun*


Lucky you! Our manager has decided we are not old enough to use our community room as we used to before she came here. No more Bingo on Wednesday afternoons.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> Lucky you! Our manager has decided we are not old enough to use our community room as we used to before she came here. No more Bingo on Wednesday afternoons.


Why? That is ludicrous!


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> Why? That is ludicrous!


She and two other women who live downstairs have started bullying some of the people who took part in these activities. This was a great place to live but now that little group is causing it to be stressful. I finally left a message with my counselor at adult protective services to ask her to come talk to me. I don't want to get evicted because of them but they are affecting the health of some of my closest friends. And two are 96 years old! Can't handle the stress and it is wearing some of them down. Every day, someone is knocking on my door to vent and cry.


----------



## Pappy

A beautiful day here in Florida so I did some outside work and took a few things next door to our neighbors garage sale.  Took a ride up Dunkin and got our coffee fix. That’s about it.


----------



## Alligatorob

Went to gym this morning, felt good.

Still in a cast making typing and posting hard.  Comes off a week from tomorrow, hope for better then.


----------



## Irwin

I'm going to see my wife in another hour or so. I'm bringing along our old Roku box and we're going to try to stream a movie if the WiFi is good enough.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Today, I'm pleased I popped out yesterday for a few top up groceries because it's cold and dull and definitely not a day for going out unless you have no choice...
> Instead I've been cleaning..oh joy... .. but not just any cleaning, the best type.. cleaning all the of the kitchen cabinets inside and out , perched precariously on the top rung of a ladder... and dismantling all the Cooker extractor hood, washing those,and changing the charcoal filters......then that leads onto spotting other things that need cleaning while I'm up there, and then I get down, and the floor needs washing..and so it went on.


Better watch out Hollydolly...all that cleaning could make you a "dull housewife"...lol.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Better watch out Hollydolly...all that cleaning could make you a "dull housewife"...lol.


No chance of that


----------



## Liberty

Its a clear and shiny "scary perfect" day here, so we've been outside enjoying this gorgeous
day...saw a really big owl skimming the ground...call us creatively lazy!


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> @Aneeda72  You have so many stresses and decisions.
> 
> Have you filed a complaint against the home yet?


I am trying to get a new group home manager


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> She and two other women who live downstairs have started bullying some of the people who took part in these activities. This was a great place to live but now that little group is causing it to be stressful. I finally left a message with my counselor at adult protective services to ask her to come talk to me. I don't want to get evicted because of them but they are affecting the health of some of my closest friends. And two are 96 years old! Can't handle the stress and it is wearing some of them down. Every day, someone is knocking on my door to vent and cry.


Elder abuse. I wonder if the adult protective services people can do anything about it. Without mentioning your name, of course.


----------



## Jules

Got up early and showered, just like I did when working; it adds extra hours to the days.  Had my glasses adjusted, grocery shopping, made a crockpot full of chilli, made an angel cake & soup, served lunch and then to a store to look for some new jeans.  Those are ordered and I bought a new top for $9.  Went for a short walk & will go for another soon.  It’s not even 3 PM and I‘m beat.


----------



## MickaC

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @Trila Looky! It's a picture of your DH, GoatGuy . He is soooo handsome!
> 
> I told Maggiecat that Andy sent greetings. She just looked at me with a glazed-over, blank stare. Sigh. She can be such a bore!
> 
> Kahlua is another one of those things that proves God loves us and wants us to be happy.
> 
> I have an old, old Christmas cake recipe that I used to make...orange rum...but nobody here likes it enough for me to bother with it anymore  Another one that I used to make back in the day was  fruitcake from a recipe on the back of the mincemeat jar. It seems that these days fruitcakes are passé, and I have no idea why. Maybe it has something to do with our childhoods? Seems like when I was a kid, the availability of sweet treats wasn't as prevalent as it is today, so we looked forward to and gobbled down treats that we usually only got during holidays.


I never liked fruitcake until i made my own....sorry....don't mean to brag.
Light and dark cake......so moist.
My secret.....air bake pans and setting the loaf pans in a sheet pan with water in it......in the oven.
Standard......6 cups assorted fruit......2 cups assorted nuts, then basic dry ingredients.
I change the fruit and nuts so i get different tastes......YUMMY.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cooked  beans , ham ,venison in instant pot.
Wasn't happy with the results,, froze what we didn't eat.

Just finished a  batch of  pecan sugar cookies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was a wonderful day. I got up at 5:30, a couple of hours later than I have been getting up lately. I had a leisurely breakfast (waffle, egg whites and green tea) and played a few games of Words With Friends. I did a little social networking, showered and decided what to wear today for lunch with my BFF and my granddaughter. I haven't seen my BFF in two years. She's been up from Florida a couple of times since the pandemic but during the summer, she had so much family stuff to take care of that she ran out of time. She hadn't seen my granddaughter since she was much younger. My G-daughter and I were both so very happy to see her. We enjoyed our food (mine was enough for three servings). I ordered a Tuscan panini which has fried eggplant, sauteed baby spinach and fresh mozzarella cheese; it came with french fries and cole slaw. My drink of choice...a root beer, no ice.

Much of our conversation centered on my granddaughter and her upcoming move to campus for the spring semester as well as her current classes. My BFF is so impressed and proud of my granddaughter...I'd been keeping her abreast of her progress and academic commendations. So the lunch was a fun, interesting love fest. Here we are waiting for our Uber...my BFF was walking back to her destination. She's a walker...walked over 8 miles today and 10.5 yesterday! And oh yeah...I'm the short one.   @Pecos


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Today was a wonderful day. I got up at 5:30, a couple of hours later than I have been getting up lately. I had a leisurely breakfast (waffle, egg whites and green tea) and played a few games of Words With Friends. I did a little social networking, showered and decided what to wear today for lunch with my BFF and my granddaughter. I haven't seen my BFF in two years. She's been up from Florida a couple of times since the pandemic but during the summer, she had so much family stuff to take care of that she ran out of time. She hadn't seen my granddaughter since she was much younger. My G-daughter and I were both so very happy to see her. We enjoyed our food (mine was enough for three servings). I ordered a Tuscan panini which has fried eggplant, sauteed baby spinach and fresh mozzarella cheese.
> 
> Much of our conversation centered on my granddaughter and her upcoming move to campus for the spring semester as well as her current classes. My BFF is so impressed and proud of my granddaughter...I'd been keeping her abreast of her progress and academic commendations. So the lunch was a fun, interesting love fest. Here we are waiting for our Uber...my BFF was walking back to her destination. She's a walker...walked over 8 miles today and 10.5 yesterday! And oh yeah...I'm the short one.   @Pecos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196946


MDS, I would imagine that under those masks are three seriously beautiful smiles.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> MDS, I would imagine that under those masks are three seriously beautiful smiles.


Absolutely MDB.  Thank you My granddaughter remarked how beautiful my BFF's eyes are. They are so bright blue. Snapshots don't do them justice though.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Absolutely MDB.  Thank you My granddaughter remarked how beautiful my BFF's eyes are. They are so bright blue. Snapshots don't do them justice though.


MDS,
That is a trio of very attractive and somewhat mysterious looking ladies in that photo.


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> I'm not familiar w/a Yule cake, but it sounds and looks  really good.  Especially w/the Kailua glaze...yum.
> 
> What are you using to ferment the fruit?


I use yeast and sugar....and time. LOL

I call it a Yule Cake because, where I come from, if you say "fruit cake", everyone responds with !


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> This probably sounds silly, but one of the things I really liked about fruitcake was that it would keep foreffingever so on a cold winter day I could cut off a big piece of it and pig out with a cup of tea or coffee.
> 
> I also like Stollen, German Christmas cake, usually filled with marzipan and fruits. Fruits could be cherry, raisin, candied orange peel...or I guess whatevertheheck you like. Aldi usually carries them, along with German Christmas cookies. Yum! Pfeffernusse, Lebkuchen, Contessa.
> 
> Now I'm hungry for German cookies, fruitcake, Orange Rum Christmas cake, Stollen.


I bet you'd like my Yule Cake!  It will keep, in the freezer, FOREVER.  And it will taste just as good as the day it was made!


----------



## dobielvr

It is so warm here today...74*, it felt like spring.

I had my acupuncture appt at 11, so that allowed me the rest of the day to do some grocery shopping.
Hit Winco and Trader Joe's.
Hopefully, it will last me 2-3 wks.


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't been to this thread in awhile.  Just went to the grocery and got some nice veggies--parsnips, cauliflower, celery.  The cashier mentioned about making soup.  I hadn't thought of it until he said it so maybe I'll make some.  I have some beef broth but have to check the exp. date on it.  I have black beans, lentils and may make use of them in a soup.  It def. is soup weather!  Raining all day and in the 40s.  

Taking doggie to the vet tomorrow for a vaccine and to check her health.  She seems good to me but I'll let the Vet check her out.  I asked what protocol they are using now during these times and she said wear a mask.  Well, at least I can go in now.  Used to have to wait in the car and not be with my little furbaby!  So things are getting better there.

So everyone who reads this--you have a good day, evening or night!  At least I hope so.  I hope to also!


----------



## MickaC

I FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going through the last of the Country Woman magazines in my downsizing efforts......
The recipe for " Carrot Pudding ".....it's a recipe that my oldest and dearest friend [ who now is passed ] generously passed onto me.
The written out recipe was slipped into one of the magazines.
Have been looking for it for the last 5 years.....so happy to find it.....is one of my most valuable treasures.
It is to die for with caramel sauce.
I will now write out several copies, and place them in all sorts of places.....that way i'm bound to find it.

Sorting, decluttering going very well......i'm surprising myself in what i'm letting go.


----------



## dseag2

Beautiful, sunny 75 degree day here in Dallas.  Went to the gym and Sprouts, then washed and waxed my car.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> I will now write out several copies, and place them in all sorts of places.....that way i'm bound to find it.


Add it to the Recipes forum here.  You’ll definitely remember where you put it then.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby and I have errands to run; will look for a small Christmas tree for his son and his family; buying bottled water and other items.  Have to go by the bank.  Not sure what else.  Oh, go and buy new bed linens for the guest bedroom.  Want to find a tree topper.  And I'm sure there are other stuff we will accomplish.


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> I never liked fruitcake until i made my own....sorry....don't mean to brag.
> Light and dark cake......so moist.
> My secret.....air bake pans and setting the loaf pans in a sheet pan with water in it......in the oven.
> Standard......6 cups assorted fruit......2 cups assorted nuts, then basic dry ingredients.
> I change the fruit and nuts so i get different tastes......YUMMY.


Go girl go, brag away. Sounds yummy! I do not like shop bought fruit cake either. I make mine with fruit fermented for almost a year. One slice and you are drunk


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> I FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Going through the last of the Country Woman magazines in my downsizing efforts......
> The recipe for " Carrot Pudding ".....it's a recipe that my oldest and dearest friend [ who now is passed ] generously passed onto me.
> The written out recipe was slipped into one of the magazines.
> Have been looking for it for the last 5 years.....so happy to find it.....is one of my most valuable treasures.
> It is to die for with caramel sauce.
> I will now write out several copies, and place them in all sorts of places.....that way i'm bound to find it.
> 
> Sorting, decluttering going very well......i'm surprising myself in what i'm letting go.


So glad you found your special recipe Micka. I know what it feels like to lose a much loved recipe!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today is the first day at the new job. I'm as nervous as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper Please everybody think positive thoughts for me


----------



## oldpop

I have not made up my mind yet. I am thinking about setting up a couple more game cams.


----------



## Pappy

This morning, I don’t know. This afternoon I’m getting my haircut. Actually I should put up my tree. Lot of work taking it out of the box and setting on coffee table…whew..


----------



## Aneeda72

Joey has to be on oxygen another month.  Covid lungs are no fun.  He took it better than I thought.  Today I don’t plan on doing anything.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 7,didn't go far since it was beginning to rain,becoming windy
This will be a day inside since we have a high wind warning until 7pm tonight,early highs near 50
My plan today is start wrapping Xmas presents only have 3 to do,write  some Xmas cards
The rest of my day read NYT as I'm eating lunch,read the book I started yesterday,993 pgs


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Going through the last of the Country Woman magazines in my downsizing efforts......
> The recipe for " Carrot Pudding ".....it's a recipe that my oldest and dearest friend [ who now is passed ] generously passed onto me.
> The written out recipe was slipped into one of the magazines.
> Have been looking for it for the last 5 years.....so happy to find it.....is one of my most valuable treasures.
> It is to die for with caramel sauce.
> I will now write out several copies, and place them in all sorts of places.....that way i'm bound to find it.
> 
> Sorting, decluttering going very well......i'm surprising myself in what i'm letting go.


Good for you!  I understand the frustrations of not being able to find something that you _know_ you have.....somewhere!I

That recipe sounds interesting.  I'm not sure if I would like it, but it intrigues me!  So, maybe l would like it. 

I'm trying to learn how to "let go" also.   So far with minimal success.  . But, one thing at a time, I am making at least some headway.  I grew up with the idea that you can't throw something away, because you may need it one day.  I am a 3rd generation "saver".  This is a challenge for me, and it is very, very hard.  I wish you luck!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is the first day at the new job. I'm as nervous as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper Please everybody think positive thoughts for me


How did it go?  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Trila

Shero said:


> Go girl go, brag away. Sounds yummy! I do not like shop bought fruit cake either. I make mine with fruit fermented for almost a year. One slice and you are drunk


Sounds like mine!  We should have a party!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I never liked fruitcake until i made my own....sorry....don't mean to brag.
> Light and dark cake......so moist.
> My secret.....air bake pans and setting the loaf pans in a sheet pan with water in it......in the oven.
> Standard......6 cups assorted fruit......2 cups assorted nuts, then basic dry ingredients.
> I change the fruit and nuts so i get different tastes......YUMMY.


Home made _anything_, is always better than store bought!  Around here, just the thought of "fruit cake" makes people go .  They have no idea what they are missing!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Today other than putting some dishes away out of the dishwasher, I am just relaxing.


----------



## dobielvr

Just staying home today.  
Will clean the kitchen, water some plants, and I've been wanting to make a bulgur salad.  I bought some ingredients yesterday for it, so I better do it..and I forgot parsley!  Oh well, I can add it later.

Tmrw I'm having my fireplace cleaned, so I'd better clean the area around it.


----------



## Pepper

Laundry.  All week laundry.  I let it pile up and now I'm paying the price.  Ugh.  So time consuming. I've never in my life had my very own wash/dry machines.  Oh, how different life would be! Appreciate these appliances if you're lucky enough to have it conveniently right in your home!


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I had my usual  2 hour ladies  Thursday group fest in town... it was absolutely freeezing today so I had to wear a duvet coat  and  a wool scarf but it was a beautiful sunny day despite that...... later a few of us went shopping and stopped for coffee.. you can see the sunny blue skies here.. but no-one was sitting outside, it was too cold...












This afternoon, I had another meeting which took about an hour .. then I drove to our nearest large town for fuel, but the garage had a queue 1/2 a mile long so I didn't wait...
I ordered a blouse online 9 days ago, and I've not heard another thing about it , no emails nothing, so today I bought the same one in store,   and the other when it eventually  arrives will have to be returned , so how irritating it was to get home and find an email had just arrived telling me to come and pick up the blouse.., its irritating because  I've deliberately not gone over to that town for all this time waiting for notification , but I had to go today... . Now I'll have to make another trip to pick it up and return it at the same time...

Then when I got home there was a failed delivery slip  on my doorstep, for a package I didn't know about, and _that_ had to be collected at the main Post Office, so back out I go _again...  _ then only to find it's an item that wasn't supposed to be getting delivered until the 12th ..

Anyway.. I was still really surprised to find that in both  of the large stores I was in today, again no-one is playing Christmas music... usually they start playing in mid November, and they didn't this year, so i thought they would begin  on the first of the month.. but it would seem not.. ..so all in all it doesn't seem very Christmassy here yet


----------



## RadishRose

Today, nothing out of the ordinary.
Won't list repetitious daily chores.

Leftover Chinese food was great for breakfast!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Got bonus money burning a hole in my pocket… the problem with shopping boutiques in a college town is most everything is geared for 20-somethings.  Now if I could find a store called “ A Lady of a Certain Age” we’d be in business !


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I started yesterday but my mainspring wore down after an hour or so. I didn't want to keep on for fear of springing my mainspring!



Oh no, Don't do anything that risks that result, with the likely resulting repairs needed!


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I am trying to get a new group home manager


That seems like the best option, to me.....


----------



## Kaila

@katlupe
That sounds like a very difficult, stressful and sad situation, at your building.
 I am so sorry that arose and is having such bad effects... on you and on others.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> How did it go?  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## hollydolly

speak woman...don't tell us you're too traumatised to utter a sound...


----------



## Kaila

Waiting to hear from you, @GeorgiaXplant  !


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It was better than good. It was fine! I think I'm gonna like it a whole lot. And I got a PAID 15-minute break. PAID! Guess I'd already been indocrinated into the ways of the culture at the biscuit store that I'd plumb forgotten that "real" businesses provide paid breaks except for lunch, of course, but I'm only there for six hours at a time so no need to take a lunch break.

There's a whole lot to learn. My biggest concern was that I wouldn't be able to do the computer stuff because, alas, I'm minus the technology gene. It was ein Stück Kuchen (a piece of cake...pun intended) and something even I could do. I was even introduced to an older guy there who's Polish but speaks fluent German. Don't know how long he's been in the US, but his accent was so familiar to me that I when I greeted him in German he positively beamed. Goody. Somebody to practice on!

There's just one teeny tiny hitch in the gittalong. Only three people work in the bakery department. Me, another bakery clerk and the bakery manager. The other bakery clerk is on vacation next week and won't be back because she's transferring to a different store. That means there will be two people who work in the bakery department. Wut wo. Besides wut wo, woe is me!

I'll figure it all out. It's not rocket science, but there's a_ lot_ to learn. When the bakery manager comes back next week (he's on vacation this week), I'm going to volunteer to work five days a week through the end of December rather than just the three days I said I could. That will give me time to learn the routine, the equipment, get it all down pat so that the bakery manager won't have to work seven days a week. And it will put an "extra" jingle in my jeans for Christmas. Um...when is  ever "extra"?

Annnnnnd...they just got a brand new, shiny, efficient, industrial OVEN!

So. The long and the short of it is that the new job is looking good. Yay!


----------



## Don M.

Nice weather today and tomorrow, so I got the log splitter out and split another pile of logs for our outdoor wood furnace.  I probably have about 5 cords split, and another 2 waiting to be split....hope to finish that tomorrow.  Once I get it all split, we should be good through February, maybe even into March.  Then, I will just watch for decent Winter weather to do any more sawing/splitting.


----------



## horseless carriage

What am I, or did I do today? Parted with some hard earned cash, notice the word earned, that's wages as opposed to pension.
When I saw this photo from almost a hundred years ago, (1922) I just knew that I had to have those shoes.

I love them, and it's amazing how many times I get asked: "Where did you get those shoes?"
The problem though is, shoes can be addictive, just ask the ladies. 

Well you can't wear blue with brown, it's all about colour co-ordination.


----------



## Aneeda72

Took me forever to sign into Hulu, had to change my password as it worked on the computer but not the tv.  Anyway, if I didn’t mention it before I have Hulu for a year for 99 cents a month 1.07 with tax.


----------



## Jules

Took advantage of a rare heatwave to take a short morning walk.  Then off to a thrift store to buy a large glass vase, $4.  As much as I liked the ornaments, there was no use for them after I sold the Christmas tree.  Placed all the white bulbs and a string of mini lights in the vase.  Looks really pretty.   There aren’t as many pink & green bulbs but I may do the same with a smaller vase.  Waste not, want not. 

This afternoon we’ll go for our high dose flu shot.  $75 each.  Only seniors living in care are given the dose for free in this province.  Many others are free.


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It was better than good. It was fine! I think I'm gonna like it a whole lot. And I got a PAID 15-minute break. PAID! Guess I'd already been indocrinated into the ways of the culture at the biscuit store that I'd plumb forgotten that "real" businesses provide paid breaks except for lunch, of course, but I'm only there for six hours at a time so no need to take a lunch break.
> 
> There's a whole lot to learn. My biggest concern was that I wouldn't be able to do the computer stuff because, alas, I'm minus the technology gene. It was ein Stück Kuchen (a piece of cake...pun intended) and something even I could do. I was even introduced to an older guy there who's Polish but speaks fluent German. Don't know how long he's been in the US, but his accent was so familiar to me that I when I greeted him in German he positively beamed. Goody. Somebody to practice on!
> 
> There's just one teeny tiny hitch in the gittalong. Only three people work in the bakery department. Me, another bakery clerk and the bakery manager. The other bakery clerk is on vacation next week and won't be back because she's transferring to a different store. That means there will be two people who work in the bakery department. Wut wo. Besides wut wo, woe is me!
> 
> I'll figure it all out. It's not rocket science, but there's a_ lot_ to learn. When the bakery manager comes back next week (he's on vacation this week), I'm going to volunteer to work five days a week through the end of December rather than just the three days I said I could. That will give me time to learn the routine, the equipment, get it all down pat so that the bakery manager won't have to work seven days a week. And it will put an "extra" jingle in my jeans for Christmas. Um...when is  ever "extra"?
> 
> Annnnnnd...they just got a brand new, shiny, efficient, industrial OVEN!
> 
> So. The long and the short of it is that the new job is looking good. Yay!


Glad to hear the new job went well!
Five days sounds like a lot to me, though.  You might want to consider offering 1 extra day for 4 days a week, and see how things go there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Kaila, five days not too much as long as it's not more than six hours/day.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Good for you!  I understand the frustrations of not being able to find something that you _know_ you have.....somewhere!I
> 
> That recipe sounds interesting.  I'm not sure if I would like it, but it intrigues me!  So, maybe l would like it.
> 
> I'm trying to learn how to "let go" also.   So far with minimal success.  . But, one thing at a time, I am making at least some headway.  I grew up with the idea that you can't throw something away, because you may need it one day.  I am a 3rd generation "saver".  This is a challenge for me, and it is very, very hard.  I wish you luck!


Trila......i grew up with the same teachings.
But.....a good part of this venture is donating and giving away.....so, the stuff will still get used somewhere by someone.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Trila......i grew up with the same teachings.
> But.....a good part of this venture is donating and giving away.....so, the stuff will still get used somewhere by someone.


Yes, that helps.  But, but, but....I want to keep everything!!!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It was better than good. It was fine! I think I'm gonna like it a whole lot. And I got a PAID 15-minute break. PAID! Guess I'd already been indocrinated into the ways of the culture at the biscuit store that I'd plumb forgotten that "real" businesses provide paid breaks except for lunch, of course, but I'm only there for six hours at a time so no need to take a lunch break.
> 
> There's a whole lot to learn. My biggest concern was that I wouldn't be able to do the computer stuff because, alas, I'm minus the technology gene. It was ein Stück Kuchen (a piece of cake...pun intended) and something even I could do. I was even introduced to an older guy there who's Polish but speaks fluent German. Don't know how long he's been in the US, but his accent was so familiar to me that I when I greeted him in German he positively beamed. Goody. Somebody to practice on!
> 
> There's just one teeny tiny hitch in the gittalong. Only three people work in the bakery department. Me, another bakery clerk and the bakery manager. The other bakery clerk is on vacation next week and won't be back because she's transferring to a different store. That means there will be two people who work in the bakery department. Wut wo. Besides wut wo, woe is me!
> 
> I'll figure it all out. It's not rocket science, but there's a_ lot_ to learn. When the bakery manager comes back next week (he's on vacation this week), I'm going to volunteer to work five days a week through the end of December rather than just the three days I said I could. That will give me time to learn the routine, the equipment, get it all down pat so that the bakery manager won't have to work seven days a week. And it will put an "extra" jingle in my jeans for Christmas. Um...when is  ever "extra"?
> 
> Annnnnnd...they just got a brand new, shiny, efficient, industrial OVEN!
> 
> So. The long and the short of it is that the new job is looking good. Yay!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm going to start wallpapering our bedroom.   Spent yesterday painting the ceiling and coving while it snowed outside.


----------



## Furryanimal

Going to see The Bootleg Beatles again....mask and Covid Pass at the ready.


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to church, building a house, eating in the best restaurant, buying a brand new car, moving to Hawaii!  

Not!  Sorry, not sorry I lied.  Wishful thinking.  Someday.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off in a few minutes for day 2 at the new job.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing. It's raining and cold , so I'm not going out.., and yesterday I was on the go all day from 8am... 2 meetings.. shopping, driving here and there, so now unlike even 5 years ago... I find if I have an active day , I have to just relax the next day...so that's what I'm doing.

The new rug I ordered last week arrived,and of course where it's been rolled up, the edges need flattened down, so I've rolled it out in the livingroom, (even though it's for the bedroom).. and put 2 heavy footstools on either end to flatten it..

Got a 3rd Christmas card in  the mail today.. ..so that makes 7 in total.. including 4 electronic ones.. a lot different to the dozens we used to get before I retired and before the onset of Electronic cards , so I'm grateful for the people who take the time to choose a card and pay to send it to me..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 7,it was 34 outside with a slight breeze
 This morning, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' to local grocery store,Tops. I haven't been there in 3 weeks I usually go every Fri with friend/resident Thora{she lives a floor above me}she's been going to dr's appts. 
The rest of my day take another walk before the rain comes, mail couple more Xmas cards, read NYT ,my book


----------



## Liberty

Going to take a sim card back to Target for credit...it was too big for my little camera, just kept formatting and formatting and formatting...like watching a beach ball go round and round and round.

May go to a pet kennel/boarder to look at a rescue dog.  We were dining al fresco last evening and met a great lady who introduced me to her huge rottweiler and her friend who owns this kennel and showed us pictures of this very nice dog that needs a good home.  Don't know if hub will go for it though...lol.  What can I say, its a small town we live in...lol.


----------



## Trila

We did go out on the lake yesterday, but just for a ride. I hadn't gotten around to doing any worm hunting, so no fishing this time. Dio's () friend met us at the launch with his boat, and we drove around together for awhile. While we were out, we stopped at on of the isolated creek beds and got a bucket full of the most awesome top soil!!! Next spring, I will be ready to start my flower seeds indoors!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When we came home, I brought my Christmas tree and ornaments in from storage (in the barn). It was almost 80° yesterday, and will be close to the same today.....hard to get into the Christmas spirit!!! I know that the cold weather is coming, but for now....I'm still wearing shorts and a tank top!!! LOL

Today we will go for a walk in the park, then head over to Wal-Mart. We never do much on the day before skating.


----------



## Pappy

Going to continue cleaning out my work shop. What a mess when I started yesterday. There  are things in there from when we moved to Florida 21 years ago. Never been used since then. They gotta go first.
This PM we need to pick up a few items at grocery store.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am having a CT scan this afternoon. My daughter and I are going to discuss what to bake for Christmas. More housework, laundry, and reading. Oh, and we have to pick up my car which has been in the shop for routine maintenance. Wait a minute! I just realized we don't have a car to get me to the CT scan! We didn't pick it up last night because it was dark, rainy, and very windy, and I didn't want any of my friends to have to drive in those conditions. I'd better figure out how to solve that problem!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Back from a Dentist appointment. Teeth all cleaned. I am going to mop the floors in a bit.


----------



## Aneeda72

Smiley Holly said:


> Back from a Dentist appointment. Teeth all cleaned. I am going to mop the floors in a bit.


I saw the dentist last week, so relived that I didn’t lose any more teeth.  I feel like I am running out of them


----------



## Aneeda72

Made Joeys appointment for his CT scan.  The heart surgeon his PCD sent the echo to, consulted with another heart surgeon.  So now I am double nervous.


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning all.....It is an overcast damp day here this morning and the yard is covered in leaves....again.

I've got to get an order in for groceries today to pick up the first of next week and I'll probably dig around in the Christmas decorations....and that's my exciting day.


----------



## Kaila

Smiley Holly said:


> Back from a Dentist appointment. Teeth all cleaned.





Aneeda72 said:


> I saw the dentist last week, so relived that I didn’t lose any more teeth. I feel like I am running out of them



I recently managed to get to a dentist appointment, too, which was way overdue for me.  I got a hole in a front tooth fixed. Whew! I didn't want it to continue becoming larger, which is what it has been doing! (_the hole, not the tooth!    )_

I too, was glad he didn't find other terrible things, just a couple things that should be done, at some point, when I can manage.  Going out for any reason is a major challenge and difficulty for me. So that appointment was a big accomplishment.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm gonna rearrange the livingroom so I can set up the Christmas tree in front of the big window. The TV, shelves, and movie cabinet will go where these 2 chairs are, and the tree will go where that stuff was. Just gotta figure out where to put the 2 chairs and I really only have one option. Plus, there's a large painting and a shelf full of pottery on the wall where the chairs are, and they'd have to go.

So, what I _might_ be doing today is talking Michelle into having the tree in front of the sliding glass door, where only drive-by's will see it.
(it's the back door, but it's in the livingroom)


----------



## WheatenLover

Got lucky. No friends were home, but the Uber guy who drives only on Tuesdays was available. So daughter off to get my car and will be home soon. Oh, she's here. Gotta go! This CT scan is to see if there is any cancer after all my treatments. Will find out next week.


----------



## RadishRose

Took doggy for her appointment at the groomer. While she was there, I dashed to the store for a few groceries.

Washing blankets.

Chilly, sunny,  breezy.


----------



## Kaila

@Ruthanne 
I hope your adorable and wonderful doggie, did well at her appointment!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Took doggy for her appointment at the groomer. While she was there, I dashed to the store for a few groceries.
> 
> Washing blankets.
> 
> Chilly, sunny,  breezy.


awww bless her...I bet she looks even more beautiful.


----------



## WheatenLover

It took 2 people working on different arms 45 minutes to get the IV in. It didn't hurt a bit and they did a great job, since they were successful. I was glad they kept trying. They kept apologizing, and I kept saying they were doing great and it didn't hurt. Really wonderful people here at our medical establishments.  The CT scan itself took 5 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

First day at work was ein Stück Kuchen. Second day? Die Strafe (punishment)! Grocery stores are crazy on Saturday. I can only imagine what's in "store" for me.

I was supposed to only work three days a week, six hours a day. Since the other clerk is on vacay next week and then going to a different store after that, I guess I'm gonna be scheduled five days a week, six hours a day. Oy! Right now it looks like Sundays and Mondays off.  

I'll give it a whirl but won't hesitate to object (fiercely) if I can't manage working that much. Geez. I'm old, yanno?


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> It took 2 people working on different arms 45 minutes to get the IV in. It didn't hurt a bit and they did a great job, since they were successful. I was glad they kept trying. They kept apologizing, and I kept saying they were doing great and it didn't hurt. Really wonderful people here at our medical establishments.  The CT scan itself took 5 minutes.


I had a CT scan myself about 3 or 4 weeks ago..one of many over the years... ( but thankfully not for anything as serious as your current situ, bless your stoic heart)...45minutes tho'.. why did it take so long to get the IV in, have you no veins left  ?...


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I had a CT scan myself about 3 or 4 weeks ago..one of many over the years... ( but thankfully not for anything as serious as your current situ, bless your stoic heart)...45minutes tho'.. why did it take so long to get the IV in, have you no veins left  ?...


Chemo deleteriously effects the veins it passes through. I have a port, and it is supposed to be easier on the veins, if only because the other option is to have an IV placed during every treatment. The port goes into the jugular vein, which gives me the creeps.


----------



## Kaila

That's rough, @WheatenLover 
Very sorry for all you've had to go thru, and for all the challenges you continue to face..... Yet, you are doing what you need to do, to be strong, so you can continue to endure, and to be here with us, and with your family and your life.  *Good job!  *


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> @Ruthanne
> I hope your adorable and wonderful doggie, did well at her appointment!


Thanks @Kaila she was not in a cooperative mood and did not want to go get her ears cleaned or her shot or exam.  She pulled away from the Tech that came to get her so I told her it would go better if she carried her.

Poor doggie has been limping a little.  The Vet said the smaller breeds get arthritis in the arm joints.  So the Vet had me start her on glucosamine and chondroitin chews.  I gave her the first one this evening after her dinner.

Also putting drops in her ears.  She's forever getting ear infections.  They cleaned her ears because she runs and hides when I try to do it.  After she is done with the ear infection drops I'll take her back for several more cleanings.  I have to take a stool sample back to them soon, too. 

She got her Lepto vaccine and is up to date on vaccines.

Suzy dog is happy to be back home  after the ordeal.


----------



## dseag2

I feel like Debbie Downer, but I finally picked up the Death Certificates for my mother, who passed away on November 9.  I can't close out her bank account because Social Security made a direct deposit recently and they will be clawing it back from her bank account.  I sat on the phone with Social Security for 30 minutes and just hung up.  I can't even let them know she is no longer alive.  

Next week will be spent on the phone with various pension and insurance organizations to let them know she passed away.  I really can't believe how drawn out this process has become.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Chemo deleteriously effects the veins it passes through. I have a port, and it is supposed to be easier on the veins, if only because the other option is to have an IV placed during every treatment. The port goes into the jugular vein, which gives me the creeps.


My son had a port.  I was so glad when it was removed.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, I finally had to go to the ER yesterday.  They moved up the appointment with the cardiologist to Monday or Tuesday-the nurse was confused on the date  so got to call.  Gave me a prescription for nitro and said not to walk much anymore


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's 6 a.m. and I don't usually do laundry two mornings in a row but this morning, I went down to the laundry room at 2:45. No one is there at that time and the place is nice and clean (most times at that hour). I had gone down yesterday around 3:45. Both times I woke up early and didn't quite know what to do with myself after eating my snack and finishing my meds. I'm glad I had sorted the laundry already.

As for the rest of the day, I'll be drying the laundry and putting things away. I still didn't finish putting everything away from yesterday. I'll be simultaneously playing catch up with my social networking both here and on Facebook.  I'd like to get a little cleaning done and hopefully work on some music. Also doing some financial stuff, which I wind up doing a few days a week.


----------



## hollydolly

Talking of Laundry. 
My daughter has her brand new  Matching washer and dryer situated in her Garage... both are only a few months old and cost the best part of £2k . She has them sitting on a wide stone plinth , and does her washing during the night when her electricity is cheaper.

At 5 am this morning she went into the garage and noticed her laundry basket on the floor , and for a second thought it had been thrown off the washer caused by the speed of the spinner.. until she saw her Brand new washing machine face down on the concrete... it had obviously been creeping ever closer to the edge without her realising

...she had to lift that heavy machine up by herself, and all of the front of it is damaged, including the door, which won't close properly.. ...


----------



## Pappy

My daughter and SIL got here last night,from NY state, and want to go to one of Indian casinos, so I guess that will take up most of the day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Talking of Laundry.
> My daughter has her brand new  Matching washer and dryer situated in her Garage... both are only a few months old and cost the best part of £2k . She has them sitting on a wide stone plinth , and does her washing during the night when her electricity is cheaper.
> 
> At 5 am this morning she went into the garage and noticed her laundry basket on the floor , and for a second thought it had been thrown off the washer caused by the speed of the spinner.. until she saw her Brand new washing machine face down on the concrete... it had obviously been creeping ever closer to the edge without her realising
> 
> ...she had to lift that heavy machine up by herself, and all of the front of it is damaged, including the door, which won't close properly.. ...


Oh NO!  That's too bad HD. Can the washer still be used? Can they fix it without costing her another fortune I wonder?


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh NO!  That's too bad HD. Can the washer still be used? Can they fix it without costing her another fortune I wonder?


She's yet to find out, OED... she's just got back from her Saturday morning shopping, and she's just now assessing the damage and seeing what can be done..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> She's yet to find out, OED... she's just got back from her Saturday morning shopping, and she's just now assessing the damage and seeing what can be done..


I hope she can get it fixed inexpensively in a timely manner.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I hope she can get it fixed inexpensively in a timely manner.


... poor girl hasn't had much in the way of  luck this year .. ..she's only just started a new job 2 weeks ago.. so she can ill afford to have to replace a washing machine


----------



## Furryanimal

Wandering down to the local rec to see a game of amateur rugby as my team are not playing.


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter made an appointment to get her hair cut and dyed back to its natural color. She is leaving for CA on Friday, and wants to look good for her brothers. Do you believe that? I don't, but it doesn't matter.

So I bit the bullet and called the salon and made an appointment with the only stylist I trust. We are going this morning. I don't expect miracles, since my hair is curly and is about 2" long at this point. It is always curly when it is short.

My goal is simple this time:  I do not want to look like an ostrich. It is noticeably (to me, at least) longer on the right side of my head, for some reason. It also sticks straight up on top. It reminds my of one of my sons. When he was a baby, he had a lot of hair and it stood straight up on top -- it was 3" or 4" long. Every time Iooked at it, I wanted to mow his head.

I just made a cup of coffee and forgot to put the coffee cup on the coffee maker. My counter is awash with coffee. No, I am not going to lick it up. (Although it's tempting. I have to get my hair cut in a few minutes.)


----------



## Pepper

Son/grandson on their way over, should arrive soon!

Have 8 monster trucks for grandson; one for each day of Chanukah.  I have never given him Chanukah presents before, but tradition starts Today!  

I love those 2 guys so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Stayed in bed with hubby a little late this morning which was nice and then got up and made breakfast.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Day 3 at the new job is in the books. I survived. I'm off tomorrow and Monday. 

When I got home I mowed the lawn and watered it.

Now I'm gonna rest.


----------



## Jules

It’s craft fair season.  Got the only present that I buy done.  Don’t tell her that it’s three homemade jams done up nicely.  Also picked up two beautifully decorated ginger bread men for them.  Not the most thrifty way to shop, at least it’s over.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> So the Vet had me start her on glucosamine and chondroitin chews. I gave her the first one this evening after her dinner.
> 
> Also putting drops in her ears. She's forever getting ear infections.



Does she like those chews?  I hope so! 

Does she shake her head quickly, as soon as she possibly can, after you put the drops in her ears? 
I had that experience (repeatedly) with the cat, so I had to hold onto her, and massage her, etc....as long _as I possibly could, each time._



Ruthanne said:


> Suzy dog is happy to be back home  after the ordeal.



I'll bet you are *both *glad for that!


----------



## Kaila

That's a difficult and long process, @dseag2 

@hollydolly 
 That must have been shocking for your daughter, and not at all expected or pleasant, and so soon after that nice, big purchase.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
 Very sorry for what you are going through. 
 Glad you got to the hospital, and that you have the nitro, now, and the sooner appointment.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> Does she like those chews?  I hope so!
> 
> Does she shake her head quickly, as soon as she possibly can, after you put the drops in her ears?
> I had that experience (repeatedly) with the cat, so I had to hold onto her, and massage her, etc....as long _as I possibly could, each time._
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you are *both *glad for that!


Yes she seems to like the chews and yes she shakes her head after putting the drops in but, like you, I massage her ears.  She doesn't like it one bit either . Thanks @Kaila


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> Yes, that helps.  But, but, but....I want to keep everything!!!


Unloading stuff is very freeing. Believe me. I'm a gramma and grammas don't lie.


----------



## Shero

Hopefully going for a swim in the sea, just watching the weather.

Have a happy day everyone


----------



## jujube

Today, I attended two, not one but two Christmas parades. AND a farmer's market. AND a humongous community event  complete with tree lighting, lighted displays, music and a huge fireworks display. That involved a walk of about two miles.

This was in the company of two young'uns, 2 and 5, who were over-stimulated, over-sugared and total heathens at the best of times. Tantrums were thrown and I'll have to admit one of them was mine.....

I feel like I'm 100 years old, everything hurts and I'm exhausted.

I'd probably do it again, but it'll take me til next year to remember why.


----------



## win231

Had my permanent bridge put on this morning.
Yah.......I'll soon be chewing on both sides!


----------



## Irwin

I cooked a brisket for the final day of Hanukkah... kind of. It's actually a pot roast that I prepared like a brisket but slow cooked it in a Crock-Pot. The only briskets I could find at King Sooper's were almost $100! I got this roast on sale for $10. It came out pretty tasty!

To go with it, I'm made a potato kugel which I put a little too much salt in, as I tend to do for some reason. I think I'll make another one tomorrow and try to refrain from putting so much salt in it.  DOH!

I'm going to pick up some challah bread and take everything down to the nursing home so my wife and I can celebrate together (plus we're going to watch the Broncos game).


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:45,walked halfway down street,temp was 34
This morning,I'll be at our later church service at 10:30.I'm giving flowers today in memory of my parents, one of my mom's best friends Mary Kent,in honor of their Dec birthdays. Mom&MK grew up together, their birthdays are 2 days apart,same age,dad's birthday is 5 days after mom's. I do this every year
The rest of my day read local paper,talk to my brother ,read my book,try to get another walk in before it gets too windy


----------



## hollydolly

Not been doing much today. Heavy rain and cold today..I have been trying to attach some non-slip material to the soles of my lovely dressy boots  because they're just unwearable otherwise, but I just can't seem to get anything to stop them slipping like a banana skin on an ice rink... 

Been transferring some photos from my Mac to my phone.. usually its the other way around. 

Hung my Christmas  wreath at the front door  using Command strips.
Last year we had the ring doorbell on the frame of the door and o/h moved it this summer onto the middle of the actual door, so I had to measure carefully so as not to have the wreath blocking the Video doorbell now..


----------



## MickaC

The snow is taking care of my time today.......shovelling......keeping the deck and patio, and paths for the guys to do their jobs cleared.
And as always......with the paths cleared for them.....they will still venture out elsewhere......silly guys.
Not sure about the driveway......see at the end of the day, how much more it snows......may have our local business clear it.


----------



## Capt Lightning

More decorating.  Mrs. L is doing the painting and I'm hanging the wallpaper.  Unfortunately, with an old house, the walls aren't exactly straight, but I'm managing - slowly.   

After getting power back, and mobile network being restored, the phone signal has died again.  Maybe still power supply problems?  The mast appears to be shated with two or three network providers, so quite a few people are without phone and / or internet.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Today I am relaxing and spending sometime on the couch watching television(probably football games knowing hubby) with my husband.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm resting. Today and tomorrow off, then back to the bakery.

Have done very little this morning. Spread some weed & feed on the part of the lawn where I killed most of the dollarweed. Mother nature has decided to like me today because as soon as I was done spreading, it started raining. Saves me having to go out and water it in. Yay!

Next up is digging out Christmas stuff.


----------



## MickaC

Yep........was a fun filled day of shovelling snow.....did everything in the back twice.....never touched the driveway.....see how i feel about snow in the morning......might just express it down south....way south....where a lot of you are......you can thank me ahead of time if you want.


----------



## WheatenLover

I got up around 11:30, after plenty of sleep, and napped from 4:30 to 10. Had no choice; I was exhausted from doing next to nothing, except maybe 30 minutes in the kitchen.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover I understand. I get more tired doing nothing than working hard!

This morning DD and I will be off to run some errands. After that who knows? 

Why do I keep thinking this is Tuesday. It's Monday. All day.


----------



## Purwell

Waiting for the rain to stop.....then I'm going down the pub.


----------



## Liberty

Putting some Christmas decorations up...cleaning.  No big deal, hopefully.  Would enjoy a 
normal uneventful Monday except for that book I'm reading.

Should wrap some presents.  That is my least favorite Christmas chore.  How about you?


----------



## hollydolly

Raining and grey and thoroughly miserable out there. Happy to be staying home...


I had the best sleep last night. For the first time in a year I put a duvet on the bed instead of just my comforter which is usually way warm enough for me, but we've had some really icy nights lately, and so I changed the bedding. Wow! best sleep I've had in months... it was like sleeping in a cloud!

Today I'm searching for a new home for my Daughter. She works full time so it's hard for her to find the time  to do the searches herself. I have the whole of the East coast to search through ..that's my instructions...


----------



## katlupe

Irwin said:


> I cooked a brisket for the final day of Hanukkah... kind of. It's actually a pot roast that I prepared like a brisket but slow cooked it in a Crock-Pot. The only briskets I could find at King Sooper's were almost $100! I got this roast on sale for $10. It came out pretty tasty!


How did you prepare it to be like a brisket? I have not seen a brisket in my stores at all.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Whole of the East coast - that's a lot of searching.  When we decided to leave Hampshire and move back north, we concentrated on the East coast too, but starting north of Essex.  We  loaded up the motorhome and had a look at a few places, avoiding cities.  I wish we had spent a bit more time looking round Northumberland and the Scottish borders. 

It started out wet this morning, but it's cleared up now and is looking quite nice.  I've just about finished the wall papering, so now it's painting.


----------



## katlupe

It is raining here this morning so kind of a dreary, gray day. 

I am making almond milk after I finish my coffee (a concentrate that I buy) and then making Keto Chow with half of it. I thawed out some chicken last night and going to make a low carb chicken soup for supper in the Instant Pot, of course. After that my aide should be here and I can watch her work.........ha ha. Just kidding. It is hard for me to watch her do my chores, but my knees are pretty painful right now so I am reminded not to help her by them.

Rabbit is sitting at attention watching me waiting for his morning banana, so I better get busy. Have a good day!


----------



## Capt Lightning

katlupe said:


> How did you prepare it to be like a brisket? I have not seen a brisket in my stores at all.


Brisket is a relatively cheap cut of beef in the UK,  so I wonder if it's the same cut as in the USA.  Pot roast generally uses something like 'Silverside'.  The names in Scotland can be different too.  I mainly use 'Plate' which is the cut below the rib and behind the brisket.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Whole of the East coast - that's a lot of searching.  When we decided to leave Hampshire and move back north, we concentrated on the East coast too, but starting north of Essex.  We  loaded up the motorhome and had a look at a few places, avoiding cities.  I wish we had spent a bit more time looking round Northumberland and the Scottish borders.
> 
> It started out wet this morning, but it's cleared up now and is looking quite nice.  I've just about finished the wall papering, so now it's painting.


yes not really the WHOLE of the East Coast...I'm starting around Cromer in Norfolk and working up country ...further south than that is too expensive for her


----------



## StarSong

Today my Christmas baking begins in earnest.  (Yay!)   
Due to expected delays with USPS and UPS, I want to start shipping cookies late this week.


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> yes not really the WHOLE of the East Coast...I'm starting around Cromer in Norfolk and working up country ...further south than that is too expensive for her


We looked round the North Norfolk coast - Sheringham, Wells next the sea etc. but didn't see anything we fancied / could afford.  Kings Lynn was pretty grotty.
We also looked seriously at Lincolnshire where the prices seemed reasonable, but it seemed even more flat and boring than I remembered it!
Actually, Skeggy didn't look too bad, but it must be hell in summer and it's wall-to-wall caravan parks from there north.  There were some nice villages though, if you don't want to be right on the coast.


----------



## Irwin

katlupe said:


> How did you prepare it to be like a brisket? I have not seen a brisket in my stores at all.


I prepared it like she does in this video and then cooked it in a slow cooker.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The well drilling guys came this morning. They said they would have the well drilled today, and it hooked up to the house tomorrow!! Wow, that is way faster than we thought...great news, we'll have running water again in a few days. ( fingers crossed )


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover I understand. I get more tired doing nothing than working hard!


This is chemo fatigue, which should be gone in 6 months to a year. I literally cannot stay awake. I never work hard, by my standards. I used to work hard, physically and mentally, and I'd have that good kind of tired when I went to bed ... like I'd accomplished something, because I had. I especially liked working outside. There was plenty to do, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Liberty said:


> Should wrap some presents.  That is my least favorite Christmas chore.  How about you?


I love wrapping presents. When the kids were little, I wrapped the kitchen cabinet doors, too, and decorated their bedroom doors. My former mother-in-law had the art of wrapping gifts down pat. We'd set up her dining room table with the present decor (huge boxes of it), and she taught me how to make them look gorgeous. The extended family would all join in. I don't do that any more. I also learned to "save the bows", which was my MIL's battle cry on Christmas morning. She was a truly lovely woman.

My least favorite Christmas chores were lighting the tree, and putting batteries in the kids' presents so they could play with them right away. I'd also take the toys out of the boxes and wrap them, to save having a lot of boxes to get rid of on Christmas morning. Oh, and putting together a rocking horse and a log cabin playhouse.


Capt Lightning said:


> Brisket is a relatively cheap cut of beef in the UK,  so I wonder if it's the same cut as in the USA.  Pot roast generally uses something like 'Silverside'.  The names in Scotland can be different too.  I mainly use 'Plate' which is the cut below the rib and behind the brisket.


Here in the US, I use chuck roast when I make pot roast. I have no idea where the cut is located.


----------



## debodun

Had to get vacuum cleaner bags and travel out of town for that. As I was already out, my car was due for its annual inspection. It passed, but I was advised that I needed a new front axle boot because it was leaking. With a new bag installed, I did a little vacuuming prior to getting the house photographed tomorrow by the realtor.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Unloading stuff is very freeing. Believe me. I'm a gramma and grammas don't lie.


My Grandma always told me that lying was bad, but a little fib was ok! 


GeorgiaXplant said:


> @WheatenLover I understand. I get more tired doing nothing than working hard!
> 
> This morning DD and I will be off to run some errands. After that who knows?
> 
> Why do I keep thinking this is Tuesday. It's Monday. All day.


It was Mon at this time last week, too!


----------



## Trila

I just took another Yule Cake out of the oven....it has to cool before I put the glaze on it!

I finished putting up our Christmas tree this morning!  Yea!  I also finished making my Mom's annual refrigerator magnet.

Right now I'm having lunch: venison jerky & homemade soup.


----------



## Remy

Getting the sutures out from my Carpal Tunnel surgery. Glad to get rid of them. I hope I don't get this again.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Today I'm searching for a new home for my Daughter. She works full time so it's hard for her to find the time  to do the searches herself. I have the whole of the East coast to search through ..that's my instructions...


First, what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?  Here, we put duvet covers on our comforters (plump and filled with down or a non-animal product), and use quilts or other lighter bed covering in warm weather. This is true everywhere I've lived in the US, and maybe is not true for other areas of the country.

Second, I love house hunting. It took me 2 months to find a suitable house to rent. There were none! So I asked my good friend, now also my landlord, if I could move into one of his houses that had been empty for 5 years. It took him 3 months to get it ready, and my sons helped him, as did professionals.

Once, I found a gorgeous and big house, totally renovated, a  few steps from the library. It was over 100 years old. It was decorated exactly as I would have done, down to the paint colors.  It was the kind of house I would have loved to come home to, inside and out. The price was low, I thought, but maybe it was the market. I told my friend/landlord about it, and he offered to buy it for me to live in! I declined, and insisted on paying market rent for the house I'm renting from him now. When this man has a close friend, he is very generous with them. I don't want to take advantage of him. He "takes care" of a friend he's known since school days ... he buys her new cars when she wrecks the one she has, and is very generous otherwise. I don't think she is taking advantage of him. She has a very sad life story and no relatives nearby, so he has more or less taken her on as a relative. Unfortunately, she is extremely jealous of any female who talks to him, and wants to marry him. Theirs is a platonic relationship, and he has been dating someone for a long time, but it is a secret.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I am doing what I usually do. I am getting ready for a nap. I don't sleep well at night. I have crazy dreams that upset me. I might sleep 30 minutes, wake up and after a while fall asleep again for 30 minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> First, what is the difference between a duvet and a comforter?  Here, we put duvet covers on our comforters (plump and filled with down or a non-animal product), and use quilts or other lighter bed covering in warm weather. This is true everywhere I've lived in the US, and maybe is not true for other areas of the country.
> 
> Second, I love house hunting. It took me 2 months to find a suitable house to rent. There were none! So I asked my good friend, now also my landlord, if I could move into one of his houses that had been empty for 5 years. It took him 3 months to get it ready, and my sons helped him, as did professionals.
> 
> Once, I found a gorgeous and big house, totally renovated, a  few steps from the library. It was over 100 years old. It was decorated exactly as I would have done, down to the paint colors.  It was the kind of house I would have loved to come home to, inside and out. The price was low, I thought, but maybe it was the market. I told my friend/landlord about it, and he offered to buy it for me to live in! I declined, and insisted on paying market rent for the house I'm renting from him now. When this man has a close friend, he is very generous with them. I don't want to take advantage of him. He "takes care" of a friend he's known since school days ... he buys her new cars when she wrecks the one she has, and is very generous otherwise. I don't think she is taking advantage of him. She has a very sad life story and no relatives nearby, so he has more or less taken her on as a relative. Unfortunately, she is extremely jealous of any female who talks to him, and wants to marry him. Theirs is a platonic relationship, and he has been dating someone for a long time, but it is a secret.


WE put Duvet covers on Duvets, which are filled with feathers, or some padded material.... comforters are like quilts.. don't need covers, and usually have their own colour not white like a duvet and not filled with feathers


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I worked my butt off over the weekend so I am home early.  Too tired to prepare more than a bowl of oatmeal for supper.  It’s 6pm and I’m already horizontal,  heating pad on my tootsies and looking forward to continuing a good cozy mystery.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I worked my butt off over the weekend so I am home early.  Too tired to prepare more than a bowl of oatmeal for supper.  It’s 6pm and I’m already horizontal,  heating pad on my tootsies and looking forward to continuing a good cozy mystery.


...and you deserve every bit of your rest...enjoy.....


----------



## Shero

Change of plan!
Getting a real Christmas tree, a special gift from one of my neighbors.
This is so sweet. They insisted as they own a nursery.
I am not buying ornaments, but will dress it in my childhod way. 
Red ribbons, and white fairy lights.
Have a wonderful day all


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early morning walk at 6:45,walked halfway down street,temp was 34
> This morning,I'll be at our later church service at 10:30.I'm giving flowers today in memory of my parents, one of my mom's best friends Mary Kent,in honor of their Dec birthdays. Mom&MK grew up together, their birthdays are 2 days apart,same age,dad's birthday is 5 days after mom's. I do this every year
> The rest of my day read local paper,talk to my brother ,read my book,try to get another walk in before it gets too windy


That's very sweet mq!


----------



## Ruthanne

So far Suzy dog loves her glucosamine and chondroitin chews, I'm glad to say.  It says that it can take 4 to 6 weeks for joint improvement in them.  I hope it will stop the little limp she has.  She only has it after lying down for some time.  The Vet said she didn't see the limp but thought it was arthritis.  I've already thought she has arthritis in her limbs because several years ago she was no longer able to jump up into the bed.  So, I've been picking her up and putting her next to me in the bed when she scratches on the bed frame to tell me she wants up.

Listening to some Dylan now on Spotify.  Does anyone else here use Spotify?  They have every kind of music you could want.  I use the Spotify web player most of the time.  I also play my stereo at times but not too often because it's so powerful it may bother the neighbors.  I do keep it down, though, when I do.  But it sounds best real loud!  lol.

Going to watch the Voice now.  It's nearing the end of the season now.  A good night to all!


----------



## peppermint

We are having a little warm December......I'm waiting for snow....
Someone told me yesterday, they had snow for 5 minutes where they live....Then the sun came out....
Love to all.....Merry Christmas and a wonderful Happy New Year.....
Finely I am getting together my friends that haven't seen in a long time....
And we will not put a mask on our face .....we are all  vaccinated   and more


----------



## PamfromTx

I had my very first Medicare Annual Wellness appointment with my family doctor.  I was asked so many questions and was poked here and there.  My low back is killing me after being on that stretcher.  I flunked my Dementia Quiz.  Next time I'm writing those 5 items on my hand.  lol​
Addendum:  And my b/p was sky high for once.  I don't know why; I guess that Dementia Quiz did me in.  I came home and slept 3 hours as I had not slept much the night before.  What a day....


----------



## Murrmurr

I got the Christmas tree all done yesterday, so today Michelle watched me deco the halls with boughs and folly, and at one point(settia) she yelled "Oh my lord, now I get why you like all those old Buster Keaton movies!" 

On my  Christmas list; a new step-ladder and a softer hammer.


----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> I had my very first Medicare Annual Wellness appointment with my family doctor.  I was asked so many questions and was poked here and there.  My low back is killing me after being on that stretcher.  I flunked my Dementia Quiz.  Next time I'm writing those 5 items on my hand.  lol​


 (forget-me-nots  ) xx


----------



## Shero

PamfromTx said:


> I had my very first Medicare Annual Wellness appointment with my family doctor.  I was asked so many questions and was poked here and there.  My low back is killing me after being on that stretcher.  I flunked my Dementia Quiz.  Next time I'm writing those 5 items on my hand.  lol​
> Addendum:  And my b/p was sky high for once.  I don't know why; I guess that Dementia Quiz did me in.  I came home and slept 3 hours as I had not slept much the night before.  What a day....


You need a rest after all that Pam, sending you a


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I had my very first Medicare Annual Wellness appointment with my family doctor.  I was asked so many questions and was poked here and there.  My low back is killing me after being on that stretcher.  I flunked my Dementia Quiz.  Next time I'm writing those 5 items on my hand.  lol​
> Addendum:  And my b/p was sky high for once.  I don't know why; I guess that Dementia Quiz did me in.  I came home and slept 3 hours as I had not slept much the night before.  What a day....


My BP has gone way up when nervous, too, Pam.  I hope it comes back down to normal.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I'll be going into the Canopy of Neigbors office to do some filing or anything else Sasha{exec dir} and Wendy{vol director} want me to do.
Afterwards, walk a block over to Walgreens,need couple of items
The rest of my day read NYT,my book,after dinner tackle the daily NYT crossword puzzle,turn on TV around 9


----------



## Pepper

Big surprise--laundry, but this time a normal sized load as I am almost caught up.  Also, the bank, to get cash for Christmas tips and other seasonal things I must do.


----------



## MickaC

Excitement of the day is over......garbage to the curb.
Still have some snow on the deck to shovel off, and some paths for the guys that the wind blew in.
Still working on refreshing my journal of online sites info, etc. Turned out to be time consuming.
Have been racking my brain about having 3 junk drawers in the kitchen.....why do i have 3 of them.....still waiting for something productive about them to enter my brain...lol.


----------



## Trila

I'm having my coffee while trying to catch up on past posts.  That is the downfall of being away for a few days...I feel like I never know what's going on.

After coffee, we will be going into town for some shopping at Wal-Mart .....but first,  is treating me to breakfast!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Found a new casual coat I needed…. Barbour brand.  Never had a coat the Queen approved


----------



## Lewkat

Attending services remembering Pearl Harbor which was attacked 80 yrs. ago today.


----------



## Pecos

Waiting in a Doctor’s office, knowing that he will try to talk me into scheduling a colonoscopy. That is not happening anytime soon in my opinion.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Found a new casual coat I needed…. Barbour brand.  Never had a coat the Queen approved


I love Barbours' I've been buying them for decades... They're very popular coats among the country folk. I have a blue one and green , both waxed.. my husband has a couple, he prefers the jackets to the coats


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I love Barbours' I've been buying them for decades... They're very popular coats among the country folk. I have a blue one and green , both waxed.. my husband has a couple, he prefers the jackets to the coats


They had both the waxed variety and the jacket… I went with the quilted jacket in camel   Goes with my wardrobe more than the waxed one but both lovely and well made


----------



## hollydolly

Been out most of the day, it's a horrible day. We have  Storm Barra, and despite the flooding, the high winds  and the torrential rain here..   apparently we've got it the least compared to the rest of the country , particularly  Northern Ireland where most have been without power for ages..

I had to go west  to  the next large town  for shopping and to fill the tank... that means driving through 6miles of country lanes from my house , which were flooded, so no way of knowing whether we're driving onto Potholes...

Then  from there, drive  over on the Motorway  to the Farthest East of the county to my  Dentist....driving in the pitch dark, in the storm, among the rush hour traffic... * Joy* 

It's 6.20pm here and it's been pitch dark for hours...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Been out most of the day, it's a horrible day. We have  Storm Barra, and despite the flooding, the high winds  and the torrential rain here..   apparently we've got it the least compared to the rest of the country , particularly  Northern Ireland where most have been without power for ages..
> 
> I had to go west  to  the next large town  for shopping and to fill the tank... that means driving through 6miles of country lanes from my house , which were flooded, so no way of knowing whether we're driving onto Potholes...
> 
> Then  from there, drive  over on the Motorway  to the Farthest East of the county to my  Dentist....driving in the pitch dark, in the storm, among the rush hour traffic... * Joy*
> 
> It's 6.20pm here and it's been pitch dark for hours...


What is up with y’all weather, @hollydolly ?   Seems like you’ve had more than your share this year


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> What is up with y’all weather, @hollydolly ?   Seems like you’ve had more than your share this year


yep, we've had the weirdest weather all year CS, you're right. We had a super hot summer. Toooo hot here in the south tbh , and then the floods and the torrential rain and storms at the start of the year and now all through Autumn and into winter.. I dunno what on earth is happening. They blame it on Global warming, but who knows


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Waiting in a Doctor’s office, knowing that he will try to talk me into scheduling a colonoscopy. That is not happening anytime soon in my opinion.


I got a reprieve until 2023 and that will be my last one.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Waiting in a Doctor’s office, knowing that he will try to talk me into scheduling a colonoscopy. That is not happening anytime soon in my opinion.


Same experience for me, yesterday.  Thank goodness I had proof.  @Pecos, how long ago did you have one done?


----------



## PamfromTx

Need to complete the wreath for sis and mail out.  

I am pretending that I work for Etsy.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Same experience for me, yesterday.  Thank goodness I had proof.  @Pecos, how long ago did you have one done?


It was a couple of years ago, but I was having trouble with ulcerative colitis at the time.


----------



## Marie5656

*I went grocery shopping and then to Rite Aid to get my meds. Fun day. Now back home to just hang out.  I am personally proud of the fact that I remembered to buy milk and eggs.*


----------



## Bretrick

Today is the start of the 2021/22 Ashes series. Australia v England.
First test to be played at the Gabba, Brisbane.
Partly cloudy. High (80%) chance of showers, most likely from late this morning. The chance of a thunderstorm, possibly severe.
Similar forecast for every day of the 5 day test.
Telecast begins at 8am Perth time.
So I will be watching at 8am


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Marie5656 said:


> *I went grocery shopping and then to Rite Aid to get my meds. Fun day. Now back home to just hang out.  I am personally proud of the fact that I remembered to buy milk and eggs.*


Yanno what really grates my cheese? When I go to the store with my list and come home with everything on the list except that _one_ thing that I didn't put on the list because I _knew_ I'd remember it! You'd think I'd learn...


----------



## Sliverfox

Started the day off,helping  hubby  load   truck with  firewood.

From then on it was chase the dog around the house.
He got into everything he shouldn't be in,, winter  gloves, etc.


----------



## squatting dog

Out in my shorts sweating up a storm as I shovel mulch off my trailer for my raised garden. However, being hot isn't all that bad when I look at my buddies picture of the road heading up to his place. It reminds me why I left Vermont. Love the place, can't take the cold, and hate the snow.


----------



## debodun

Spent 2 hours this morning dusting and vacuuming in preparation for the house being photographed. The realtor and photographer spent over an hour and a half here.


----------



## Aneeda72

Saw the new cardiologist, explain all my symptoms and issues. My other cardiologist, the rhythm one, was kind of on and off about the AFIB diagnosed by my retired rhythm cardiologist.  But this guy was; “yup proxy AFIB”, which is afib that lasts from seconds to hours and rarely occurs.  Which agrees with my retired cardiologist said-so glad we got that nailed down.  

Then, as to the latest issues, the awful horrible chest pain and crazy symptoms.  First he is doing a coronary angiography ct scan.  The only heart test I have not had.  . Shucks, how did I miss one?  After that I am seeing a different electrophysiology cardiologist, a more competent one than the one I have now.  As the cardiologist (pump doctor), thinks my natural pacemaker has bit the dusk.  (I looked up the symptoms, I would agree.)

According to Dr Google when this happens a secondary natural pacemaker takes over, but does not do a very good job.  I guess in January, if I live that long, I will be evaluated for a man made pacemaker.

In the meanwhile, he prescribed isosorbide mononitrate 30mg one pill a day.  Apparently it’s a very dangerous medication, and it says I must tell EVERYONE in the medical profession that I am on it.  EVERYONE.  So.  Alrighty.

It’s supposed to help me not have as much chest pain as often, but does not make any chest pain that you might be having better.  I take this instead of nitro.  Course if I get really bad chest pain and am unable to walk, on my walk, I need to go to the ER again.    Nope.  I just can’t keep going to the ER.

I will start it Thursday, since I take Joey was HIS chest ct scan tomorrow and can’t risk a bad reaction to the medication.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, worked in kitchen for 1/2 hour. Laid down to rest my aching back and fell asleep for 6 hours. I'm getting tired of this! 

My daughter is making another of her delicious pot roasts to freeze, so I can eat it while she's gone. She leaves Friday morning and will back on the 22nd, late night.

I have felt boring all week (not bored). Tomorrow is my appointment with the oncologist at which I will find out the status of my health. I'm going to ask her to order a Covid antibody test to see how I'm doing since my immune system is weak.

Now back to work in the kitchen. I posted a Medicare question under health insurance, and if you  know the answer, please respond. I don't want to screw this up and for some reason I can't find the answer myself. Thanks!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yanno what really grates my cheese? When I go to the store with my list and come home with everything on the list except that _one_ thing that I didn't put on the list because I _knew_ I'd remember it! You'd think I'd learn...


There is a saying that I can relate to, it goes:
The biggest lie I tell myself is "I don't have to write that down, I'll remember that"!


----------



## Jules

Sending well wishes for you and Joey, @Aneeda72


----------



## Jules

Put out my meagre Christmas decorations.  It doesn’t seem like many, yet it took ages.

Long phone chat with DD2, walking and a game of bridge.  Caught up on Yellowstone this evening.  Yesterday it was Succession.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Today, worked in kitchen for 1/2 hour. Laid down to rest my aching back and fell asleep for 6 hours. I'm getting tired of this!
> 
> My daughter is making another of her delicious pot roasts to freeze, so I can eat it while she's gone. She leaves Friday morning and will back on the 22nd, late night.
> 
> I have felt boring all week (not bored). Tomorrow is my appointment with the oncologist at which I will find out the status of my health. I'm going to ask her to order a Covid antibody test to see how I'm doing since my immune system is weak.
> 
> Now back to work in the kitchen. I posted a Medicare question under health insurance, and if you  know the answer, please respond. I don't want to screw this up and for some reason I can't find the answer myself. Thanks!


Wishing you the best outcome you can wish for today.....


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda  good luck with Joey today.
And hope  you  have  good luck with your  health problems.
Holding you in  my thoughts today &  every day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Appears to be that  today is 'see the doctor day'. 
Best wishes to all that are seeing  doctors today.

I will go with hubby to learn what the problem is with his  digestive  tract.
He had an EDG last week.
Some biopsies were taken.


----------



## hollydolly

No Doctor for me today..I was at the Dentist yesterday though and had to have injections.. hate that... . I reiterate , good wishes for everyone having medical intervention today...

Not got anything planned for today. Another wet stormy day...but that's ok because tomorrow I  have my ladies group Christmas party in the morning.. ..everyone is bringing something they've baked at home...

My new Google home hub nest was delivered today..present to myself after my last one went to the great Google hub nest in the sky...

Got 1/2 the chores done including the laundry with all my cushion covers as well .. I  got caught up searching for the Christmas cards because I wanted to give my postie his annual gift... but couldn't find them in time, so I told him I hadn't forgotten him, and he'll get it next time .. ..but I had every box out, so I have to get them all returned to their respective places.. and  blow me, it's just occurred to me this second where the cards are.. *duh*


----------



## MickaC

Another big day....lol...lol.
Recycle bin to the curb.
Haircut this morning.
Continuing with updating site info, passwords, etc.
Usual cleaning chores.
Waiting for SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackie23

House chores this morning, also made 3 pints of 
cranberry sauce as I've been unable to find it in the last two grocery orders.


----------



## StarSong

Baking... baking... baking...


----------



## fatboy

composting,might work on bike for awhile.reading a book.


----------



## WheatenLover

I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!


----------



## debodun

I've been asking around at local auto repair shops about how much it would cost to repair my 2002 Honda Civic axle boot. The consensus of their opinions is, "In a car that old, we recommend getting a new car since the cost would exceed the car's value, if we could even locate the parts needed." 
How cheeky.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun, he was being honest, not cheeky. He could have told you the probable cost and the lead time waiting for parts if they're available somewhere. We're talking a long lead time and a lot of profit for the mechanic. He could have told you that he would do it. Had he done that, you'd be posting a complaint about how much it would cost and how you have to wait months for parts.

I promise you, that would have been expensive. Twelve years ago I had the same problem on a 4-year-old car, and it cost upwards of $500. Consider that the parts were easy to get. Lord knows how much parts, if they can be found, would cost now and how long it would take to get them.

IIRC, you aren't 70 yet. Spend the money to buy a new-to-you car with a good frequency-of-repair record and low miles. Maintain it. It will likely last the rest of your life. Your 20-year-old car is getting to the point where it could very well start nickel and diming you to death.

For heaven's sake make a real, _concerted_ effort to stop over-analyzing everything that's going to cost money. Sometimes I just want to shake some money sense into your head. Don't be pennywise and pound foolish!


----------



## squatting dog

debodun said:


> I've been asking around at local auto repair shops about how much it would cost to repair my 2002 Honda Civic axle boot. The consensus of their opinions is, "In a car that old, we recommend getting a new car since the cost would exceed the car's value, if we could even locate the parts needed."
> How cheeky.


Ask them if they've ever heard of Rock Auto.  Boot's are cheap. 

Now, if the CV joint is also bad, that's where the cost comes in. 
The average cost for a Honda CR-V CV joint replacement is between $2,102 and $2,145.
Labor costs are estimated between $165 and $209 while parts are priced at $1,936.
This range does not include taxes and fees.
https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/honda,2002,civic,1.7l+l4,1386277,drivetrain,cv+joint+boot,2284


----------



## squatting dog

Got tired of cleaning and moving debris and sand by hand, so, went out and bought me another tractor.


----------



## Irwin

I just made a delicious roast beef sandwich on a bakery roll with lettuce and tomato and mayonnaise. That was the roast I made a few days ago. Mmmm, mmmm... Just like I remember getting from the corner deli when I was a kid.  

And now, it's nap time.


----------



## Pecos

Chores today, I just finished vacuuming the house, using the leaf blower outside, unloading the dishwasher, paying bill, ordering flowers for my aunt, refilling the bird feeders, and filing papers.
It is about time for an afternoon nap, LOL that is if this cat in my lap agrees.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!



Yippee!  Hooray!  So well deserved, and _we_ are thankful, too, _with you_!


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!


Fantastic news.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....did they say why you're sleeping for so long after a short burst of activity?....


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> Got tired of cleaning and moving debris and sand by hand, so, went out and bought me another tractor.
> 
> View attachment 198047


What a Beauty.....


----------



## Kaila

Pecos said:


> It is about time for an afternoon nap, LOL that is if this cat in my lap agrees.



Good luck with that!


----------



## Sliverfox

@whearton lover.. that is great news!


----------



## mrstime

Today we are preparing for Xmas!  Mostly it was hunting for cards in my card drawer. Gonna have to buy more Xmas cards after Xmas. Then we have one thing to wrap, one box to mail off because Greyhound stopped coming in our area of BC so we can't just run downtown and send it by bus. This year it is mostly gift cards!


----------



## Kaila

MarciKS said:


> i have a telemed appt. here shortly with my pcp.



Oh goodness, Marci, I just read your more recent post, on another thread, that your mom passed away from Covid. I am so very sorry. 
Her funeral is this week, you wrote there, and you are grieving.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> My BP has gone way up when nervous, too, Pam.  I hope it comes back down to normal.


It did go down.  I took my b/p yesterday evening and this morn.  Both were normal.

I am suppose to keep a log.

I suffer from white coat syndrome.  My present doctor is fairly new.  I remember telling my previous doctor about the 'white coat'..... he took off his coat and it worked.


----------



## PamfromTx

Went to grocery store and finally found ground chicken and chicken tenders.  Yay!  lol


----------



## Irwin

I'm going to visit my wife in a little while. She told me she's been craving a tuna sandwich, so that's what I'm going to bring her. I'll eat the cafeteria dinner she would otherwise get.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I've been asking around at local auto repair shops about how much it would cost to repair my 2002 Honda Civic axle boot. The consensus of their opinions is, "In a car that old, we recommend getting a new car since the cost would exceed the car's value, if we could even locate the parts needed."
> How cheeky.


I would appreciate their honesty


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic news....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....did they say why you're sleeping for so long after a short burst of activity?....


Yes. It's chemo fatigue. The trouble with it is that people don't feel rested after all that sleep. Doc said it will take about 1-1.5 years to get over for people my age. Some people don't get over it fully, but I can see progress. I don't know if everyone does, but I had several kinds of chemo at the same time, so that may have made a difference.

Looking on the bright side, the fatigue used to last a lot more hours, so it is getting better. My energy and stamina are getting better, too. It wasn't that long ago that I couldn't stand up long enough to make a quick sandwich. I can open my own water bottles now, about 90% of the time. I can walk further and faster. I can cook, as long as the meal is fairly quick to make, like taco pie. I can get up from the floor, even though I look awkward, and I don't have to hold onto furniture any more.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!


@WheatenLover ........I'm so HAPPY for you.
My prayers for you.....hope your remission stays with you indefinitely.
Take care and be good to yourself.


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!


That is good news! So happy for you!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Living with RUNNING WATER!  Yes, they finished our new well yesterday about 3p. Today we run the water to get the chlorine out and start flushing the toilet without 5 gallon buckets, and stop washing and drinking with bought mineral water.


----------



## katlupe

It has been snowing all morning. I have mostly household chores to do today. In between I am resting my legs because tomorrow I have a hair appointment and then going shopping. Working on a new blog post since I am cutting my fakebook time to zero today.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> Living with RUNNING WATER!  Yes, they finished our new well yesterday about 3p. Today we run the water to get the chlorine out and start flushing the toilet without 5 gallon buckets, and washing and drinking with bought mineral water.
> 
> View attachment 198161


So happy for you! Running water is SO nice!!!!


----------



## Pepper

Started out day, at 5:30 am and haven't stopped sneezing since.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ PacoDenis,, yaa,, for  running water!
Know  what it is to  relie on a well for   your household needs.


----------



## Kaila

We got a little, thin blanket of snow, outdoors.
Just enough to make the bare, dark brown tree branches look pretty, each single one _decorated_, with its own trim of white.
I enjoyed watching as the gentle flakes were falling, and now it seems very still, with a blue sky, and I am enjoying a mug of coffee.


----------



## Sliverfox

Today is  my  husband's 80th birthday.
There have times  we  both have wondered if he would make it  this far.
Its not that he hasn't been  healthly its the odd accidents that he has survived.

Am   making him a cherry delight  pie.
We will have stuffed pork chops ,, mashed potatoes,, beets for his  birthday  meal.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 3.50pm and getting dark here now...and turning cold again.

This morning I went to my last ladies group meeting for the year, and we had a little tea party... Everyone ( or their daughters)  made some cake to bring.. it was all lovely,and we exchanged Christmas cards ...but sad that this is the last one ...

Starting in January I'm going to join an art class. Apparently its more than just crafts and drawing, so I'm going to take that up, and see how it goes..


----------



## MickaC

Paco Dennis said:


> Living with RUNNING WATER!  Yes, they finished our new well yesterday about 3p. Today we run the water to get the chlorine out and start flushing the toilet without 5 gallon buckets, and stop washing and drinking with bought mineral water.
> 
> View attachment 198161


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Dreary day but productive...  found a Christmas gift for my Prince Among Men (and he's not easy to find something that's not redundant)

Coffee shop for latte and a (small) sour cream coffee cake; so lovely to be able to wish people Merry Christmas

Grocery store-- found a 12-bean "Ragin' Cajun" soup mix, which I'll prepare shortly (beans rinsed and draining)....  it will be lovely on such a raw, overcast day. 

Tree up... had to Gerry-rig the light plug so it's not in the center of the living room window but oh well.  At least it's cheery


----------



## Jackie23

Good day everyone..

Just want to say  best wishes and thoughts to all that are dealing with health issues and family deaths today, hang in there and I hope you have better days soon.

Yesterday afternoon I blew the leaves away from the house and mulched with the mower..that's about a two hour job....I guess I've lost the guy that
has helped me do yard work for some time, he's not returning my calls...he lives a good 40 miles from me and he has many customers, I'm thinking he is cutting me out because of the drive....so I've starting the process of finding new help...

Electricians just left they installed my new cooktop and replaced two plugs that were not working.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@WheatenLover Yay!
@Paco Dennis Yay!

It's a nice day here. Cool but no wind. Just got home for work, and it's such a pleasant day I brewed myself a cup of coffee and sat outside on the patio for a bit.

Tomorrow is payday. Yippee. Next week will be even better because I'll get paid for a full week. Annnnd...next Wednesday is the day the social security check will be in my account, Thursday is the day my final paycheck from the biscuit store will be in my account. I'll be positively awash in $$$$!  It won't last long, but it will feel good while it does

And may I say again (and again and again) that I absofreakinglutely love my new job If everybody in that store knew how great a job it is, they'd be clamoring to transfer to the bakery Only one person applied for the opening. Unfortunately for her, she wanted the same schedule as I have. Fortunately for me, I already have it


----------



## debodun

I had to vacate my house today for a showing (already), so I went to my "second choice" grocery store. I was shocked and dismayed at how many bare shelves there were there. They were out of most frozen foods, couldn't get French toast, tater tots or chicken nuggets, but they had plenty if frozen waffles (go figure). There was no shortage of dairy products. One box of cheese crackers left, so I snatched that.


----------



## J-Kat

Trying to wrap up my Christmas gift buying.  I will not be seeing part of my family so I have to have their gifts shipped.  I try to buy from places that have free shipping so that is not so bad but you do have to decide what to get early enough that the gifts will get there before Christmas.  Most everyone is good about placing a "Wish List" on Amazon so finding something they want is not difficult.  There are two, however, who never get around to posting their list so finding something for them is somewhat of a time consuming chore.


----------



## Shero

Today the tree gifted to us by our neighbor arrives, so with very little help from hubby  I'll be dressing it. Really looking forward to it.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a call from Joey’s sheltered workshop today, for the second time the group home sent in a partially filled oxygen tank and Joey ran out of oxygen.  . Plus yesterday no one was at the group home and Joey had to be returned to the workshop.. I asked her to file a report woth Adult Protective Services.

Later that day I explained the situation to Joey’s social worker and asked her to file a report. . She said she just got off the phone from protective services and a report had been filed.  Yay.  Finally they will investigate.  Cause I am tired of this crap.

We are going to look at a host home for Joey, kind of like foster care but not.  I have been reluctant to look at these, but the group homes have gone so downhill lately I have no choice.  The next step would be to bring him home and that would not be good for him or us.  Who wants to live with their 75 year old parents?  .  Not many people for sure.


----------



## Irwin

I just got back from King Sooper's. What's the deal with all the bad drivers out on the road lately? People stopping in traffic for no apparent reason, people drifting into my lane, people not going when the light turns green... You really need to be alert to avoid them, or at least to prevent them from disrupting your equanimity while you're driving. Sometimes it's a good thing I take my comfort dog with me wherever I go.

Dinner tonight will be a burrito bowl... just like you get at Chipotles except I'm making it with leftover turkey. I think that's the last of the Thanksgiving turkey. I divided it up into five or so ziplock bags and froze it, which makes it very convenient to make dinner. And cheap! I saw turkeys at King Sooper's for 99¢ a pound. If I was poor, I'd be eating a lot of turkey.


----------



## Alligatorob

Got my cast off today, a bit more involved that I expected.  Had to have a pin removed, so minor surgery and have a few stitches...  Also got a split thing to replace the cast that's almost as restrictive.  Typing is a bit better, not a lot though.

Good news is things looked fine and recovery is what doctor expected, just a lot slower than I had hoped.


----------



## Aneeda72

Picked up the results of Joey’s ct scan.  A pericardial cyst on his heart measures 6.6 x 4.7 cm.  Got a call from his doctor as well telling us the results.  He has notified the surgeon-now just waiting to see what he says.  Dr. Google says it’s a GIANT cyst .

Very worried.


----------



## dseag2

Today was a really special day.  We attended the Immersive Van Gogh exhibit during the day, followed by Enchant Christmas at Fair Park in Dallas.  Both were extraordinary.  Best day in months!


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter just left for California. She will be visiting 2 of her brothers and meeting her partner from Australia there. It's going to be strange for her because she and her brothers won't be getting together, together. Bro #1 only speaks to Bro #3. Bro # 2 only speaks to his sister. Bro #3 will speak to any of us, but Bro #1 is not speaking to him. The three of them definitely don't put the fun in dysfunctional!

Aidan is upset because she left with a suitcase. He will be okay. I'm am planning some activities for him. He really likes being trained so I am going to teach him some tricks, plus the usual ... playing, cuddling, waiting on him hand and foot. I am going to make a list, maybe even a schedule to get into a routine, of things to do while my daughter is gone. It will be a daily one, and for a change, I won't bite off more than I can chew. If I can do more, I'll just cross it off the list for the following day. I like making lists. 

My daughter is worried I won't be able to do some of the things I want to do. But I have noticed that older people can figure out more ways to get things done than younger folks can. For instance, I can move boxes of my daughter's stuff to her room, simply by sitting on the floor, and shoving them with my feet. 

I am looking forward to this time alone. The doctor said I can go to the grocery store a mile away, as long as I go when they open. No restaurants or stores, though. I practice driving to the mall where the grocery is about once a week, so I can remember how, and I always go when it first gets light enough outside. I don't need to go soon, since my daughter stocked up on food, and it's all stuff I will eat, instead of stuff I should eat... hummus, yogurt, etc. I agree I should eat yogurt, so I finally tried it and I do not like it.

I am happy that my daughter is going on this trip. She needs to get away from me and from being cooped up in this house. Her partner (a/k/a boyfriend) is coming back with her, and they will both be tested twice for Covid upon their return. Meanwhile, masks and social distancing in my house. He will be staying with us for 2 months before he returns to Sydney. I am glad because he will be a big help in that he has offered, and he knows how to do things I can't do. Like put up extra smoke alarms I bought in a fit of listening to Consumer Reports' recommendations.  And finish installing the under cabinet lighting. I don't have the fine motor skills yet that I used to have, and can barely hold a drill, but can't drill anything.

I am going to make time to meditate, learn something (math or physics), train the dog, do some chores, do some paperwork, call some friends, and watch tv. There is a show with Steve Martin in it that my daughter, her friends, and her friends' parents love, so I'm going to give that a whirl. And Christmas shopping -- probably Amazon gift cards. This is going to be a weird Christmas, all gift cards. Normally, I like shopping for gifts I hope people will love, and wrapping them, mailing them, etc.


----------



## Shero

WheatenLover said:


> I got good news today. My cancer is in remission!



Wonderful news Wheaten. I am so happy to read this


----------



## Shero

Here's hoping you have some good news Aneeda


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> I had to vacate my house today for a showing (already), so I went to my "second choice" grocery store. I was shocked and dismayed at how many bare shelves there were there. They were out of most frozen foods, couldn't get French toast, tater tots or chicken nuggets, but they had plenty if frozen waffles (go figure). There was no shortage of dairy products. One box of cheese crackers left, so I snatched that.


Deb.....are you not living in your new house yet.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter just left for California. She will be visiting 2 of her brothers and meeting her partner from Australia there. It's going to be strange for her because she and her brothers won't be getting together, together. Bro #1 only speaks to Bro #3. Bro # 2 only speaks to his sister. Bro #3 will speak to any of us, but Bro #1 is not speaking to him. The three of them definitely don't put the fun in dysfunctional!
> 
> Aidan is upset because she left with a suitcase. He will be okay. I'm am planning some activities for him. He really likes being trained so I am going to teach him some tricks, plus the usual ... playing, cuddling, waiting on him hand and foot. I am going to make a list, maybe even a schedule to get into a routine, of things to do while my daughter is gone. It will be a daily one, and for a change, I won't bite off more than I can chew. If I can do more, I'll just cross it off the list for the following day. I like making lists.
> 
> My daughter is worried I won't be able to do some of the things I want to do. But I have noticed that older people can figure out more ways to get things done than younger folks can. For instance, I can move boxes of my daughter's stuff to her room, simply by sitting on the floor, and shoving them with my feet.
> 
> I am looking forward to this time alone. The doctor said I can go to the grocery store a mile away, as long as I go when they open. No restaurants or stores, though. I practice driving to the mall where the grocery is about once a week, so I can remember how, and I always go when it first gets light enough outside. I don't need to go soon, since my daughter stocked up on food, and it's all stuff I will eat, instead of stuff I should eat... hummus, yogurt, etc. I agree I should eat yogurt, so I finally tried it and I do not like it.
> 
> I am happy that my daughter is going on this trip. She needs to get away from me and from being cooped up in this house. Her partner (a/k/a boyfriend) is coming back with her, and they will both be tested twice for Covid upon their return. Meanwhile, masks and social distancing in my house. He will be staying with us for 2 months before he returns to Sydney. I am glad because he will be a big help in that he has offered, and he knows how to do things I can't do. Like put up extra smoke alarms I bought in a fit of listening to Consumer Reports' recommendations.  And finish installing the under cabinet lighting. I don't have the fine motor skills yet that I used to have, and can barely hold a drill, but can't drill anything.
> 
> I am going to make time to meditate, learn something (math or physics), train the dog, do some chores, do some paperwork, call some friends, and watch tv. There is a show with Steve Martin in it that my daughter, her friends, and her friends' parents love, so I'm going to give that a whirl. And Christmas shopping -- probably Amazon gift cards. This is going to be a weird Christmas, all gift cards. Normally, I like shopping for gifts I hope people will love, and wrapping them, mailing them, etc.


I used gift cards for years.  Apparently I can not buy gifts that people will love.  
I also hate yogurt.  I have not been able to sit on the floor in a decade or more because of my back- my legs are not strong enough to get me up off the floor.  I think the paramedics would get tired of me calling them every day to come pick me up off the floor. .

And my extended family is a mess.  Gee, we might be related


----------



## Pepper

I don't like today.  I am sick with what I hope is only a very bad cold.  I happen to have an appointment with my PC this afternoon.  I hope I make it.  It's a six block walk, which, generally speaking, is not long but today it feels awfully hard.  My sleep last night was very uncomfortable & disturbed.  These are among the times I hate living alone.  I know my son would be here ASAP if I needed him to, but I don't want him to.

Want to be better by tomorrow, will see grandson if I am!

It's always hard to wake up & feel good.  Hope the next few hours perks me up.


----------



## hawkdon

Hi Pepper, I got ya....feeling the same way here...hurt my back thursday, and then to top it off stumbled over my own cane this a.m., early, caught myself on recliner but of course the damage was done....just took a heavy pain pill 1/2 hr ago so I can 
get thru the day....damn old age anyhow!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

@Pepper & @hawkdon ...hope you feel better soon, it's horrible to feel poorly at this time of year..

Today it's been sunny but  fffffreezing .. ..I waited in for these skechers , which I bought online for 1/2 price in the Black Friday sales..







Then I put on my warm  Duvet coat.. and drove to the nearest Aldi, just to pick up a 6 pack of Milk and some triple choc Swiss Rolls ...
  It was 11am and verrrry busy, surprisingly so for a store that's usually quite quiet , but then I remembered the new Mask mandate and other reintroduced Covid rules yesterday, so I think people are getting ahead of the game and stocking up before even more rules are implemented again making shortages over Christmas.

Aldi were selling White fur ( feels like mink).. large  Cushions like the ones I used to own about 10 years ago... so I bought 2 of those as well , and then came straight home... back into the warm


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sunny but cold today.  Went to B&Q for some paint and then to Morrisons and Lidl.  Didn't stop at Aldi but from the few cars in the carpark. it looked pretty quiet.
Glad to have finished decorating our bedroom.  I'm aching from going up and down a stepladder, but that's it done.  Decorating materials seem to have become expensive, and it was a real job to find paper and paint that we liked.

Spicy pork ribs with stir fried rice and Pak choi for dinner.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Pepper and @hawkdon … take care and feel better soon!  ::sending virtual chicken soup::


----------



## Jules

Trip to Costco this morning.  I like shopping, I just don’t like the other people being in the store with me.  Gives me a mini panic attack; keep having to unclench my hands from the cart.  Managed to spend lots on things I don’t really need.  I do go with a list.  Costco sure does know how to market to me.


----------



## IrisSenior

I did get my 3rd Pfizer (booster) shot today so I figure I have accomplished all I need to do today.


----------



## Irwin

I think I'm going to make pasta with broccoli and salmon for dinner. Plus, I might get drunk.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> But I have noticed that older people can figure out more ways to get things done than younger folks can. For instance, I can move boxes of my daughter's stuff to her room, simply by sitting on the floor, and shoving them with my feet.


That's right.  And remember that like nearly all tasks we thought had to be done immediately and at one go, most of them can be done in parts, with intervals in between.
Also remember, that there may be a few, that can't be done at this time, and probably don't need to, even though we wish they could, and once upon a time, thought they would.

Put on your list, to have a bit of fun.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> @Pepper & @hawkdon ...hope you feel better soon, it's horrible to feel poorly at this time of year..



Yes, @Pepper   and @hawkdon 
I am hoping for good moments and improvements for each of  you!


----------



## Shero

All the baking has been done. The Christmas tree is up and looking cute. Today, I am making Bouillabaisse. Having a couple of visitors for lunch tomorrow and they both love seafood.
Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## dseag2

Feeling good.  I learned to control my stress.  

Some may remember that my mother passed away on November 9, and I went to Bank of America a couple of days later to close her account.  I was listed as the beneficiary, but they refused to close the account and sent me to their Estate department. A woman called me from that department 4 days ago and we keep missing each others' calls.  She NEVER answers her phone and it always goes to voice mail.  I am not a slave to my phone, so I don't feel it is my job to keep it with me every second to answer her call.

I was at the end of my rope today and was ready to close my own account with B of A.  Instead, I went to the gym to exercise and said to myself, "Why am I letting this control my feelings?  I don't need this stress in my life".

I decided to remain level-headed, so I called the general Estate line and they actually put me in touch with this woman.  The irony is that she verified I am the beneficiary and the branch should have closed her account before she had Social Security and pension payments direct deposited to her account.  Now I have to wait until Social Security reclaims the payment before I can close the account, but at least I got somewhere without getting angry.


----------



## J-Kat

Finished up my Christmas shopping. Felt rather pressured to get it done since just about everything had to be shipped to family who live elsewhere and I will not be seeing them during the holidays.  Thank goodness for online shopping and free shipping.  I also found a lot of things I wanted for myself that are more expensive than what I would ask anyone to buy for me.  I've put some items that I am drooling over in their website's shopping bag and I'll sleep on it and see if I like them as well tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll decide I can live without them.


----------



## PamfromTx

Still ordering Christmas gifts from Amazon as I gave up shopping at my favorite shops.  Not much left ; it's picked over.  So, I decided yesterday to order the remaining gifts I needed.


----------



## WheatenLover

Received two packages from my sister yesterday. The dog couldn't get the tape off, so he just made a huge hole in the side of the box with his claws. He's really fast at opening boxes. I was watching him, of course. 

He was despondent yesterday. He perked up when I put chicken on his dinner, and he ate for the first time since my daughter hauled out her suitcase on Thursday afternoon. I spent a lot of time with him. He refused to go for walkies, so I only walked him twice. That dog is really sad when he won't go or walkies. I had to give him treats to get him to go out. My daughter takes him out up to a dozen times a day. He has her number, that's for sure. A lot of those emergencies (that how the dog styles them) are so he can look for rabbits and squirrels.

Yesterday, I cleaned the kitchen and made sure to eat the leftovers. My daughter also froze soup and a pot roast for me. I am still in the midst of reorganizing it. It is nice being alone. When I do something, it stays done. That hasn't happened to me in decades!

I am never going to California. My daughter left at 7:30 a.m. to go to the airport, which is an hour away. She texted me every time she changed locations, which is what my extended family does. She arrived at LAX a few minutes after 5 pm (my time) and got done at baggage claim at 6:30 pm. By the time she got to her air bnb, it was 8:00. So she was traveling for 12 hours! Geez. No way. She was thinking she should have rented a car, and her air bnb is 20 miles from the airport. It took 1.5 hours to get there in a cab, due to traffic. I bet she's glad now that she isn't driving in that mess.


----------



## hollydolly

I agree about the travelling @WheatenLover .In normal times I'll travel to Spain regualrly, it's only a 2.5 hour flight, and everyone think that I can just hop on a plane at breakfast time and be there for lunch... nope...

Gotta get there 2 hours before the gate closes.. so leave home at 5am for a  6am  arrival for an 8.00 am flight through check-in-then security( 3 hours gone) .. ...  then the flight always takes off late.. and then 2.5 hours in the air ( 5.5 hours one)  ..another hour and a half to get off the plane and baggage  and passport control ( 7 hours gone) .. and then another potential hour at passport control depending on how busy things are... then another hour to collect a rental car... or get the train... and yet another hour to get to the final destination.. in total it can take the best part of 9 hours for a 2.5 hour flight...and the same when I go to Greece,,, only longer because that's a 4 hour plus  flight ....


----------



## Pepper

Ohhhhhhhh.  Woke up with terrible head cold still keeping me prisoner.  If I don't feel incredibly better in an hour or two, I will have to cancel son's/grandson's visit today.  If I must I intend to come to SF all day and cry.  Please be gentle.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pepper said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.  Woke up with terrible head cold still keeping me prisoner.  If I don't feel incredibly better in an hour or two, I will have to cancel son's/grandson's visit today.  If I must I intend to come to SF all day and cry.  Please be gentle.


Sorry about your cold, Pepper, I'm feeling rather sorry for myself today as well. It's not a malady like your's, but it is something that I would, if I could, avoid like the plague. It's called: "Christmas shopping."


----------



## Murrmurr

I haven't slept. It's 5am here. I've been up all night. Moping.

I watched 2 whole seasons of this series on Netflix called Love, Death, & Robots, an anthology of animated short stories by various artists that includes science fiction, fantasy, horror and comedy. For adults only, because there's gore and naughty words and nudity. But that's not what kept me awake.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I haven't slept. It's 5am here. I've been up all night. Moping.
> 
> I watched 2 whole seasons of this series on Netflix called Love, Death, & Robots, an anthology of animated short stories by various artists that includes science fiction, fantasy, horror and comedy. For adults only, because there's gore and naughty words and nudity. But that's not what kept me awake.


what's wrong Murr?... can you share ?


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> what's wrong Murr?... can you share ?


It's Paxton. His mother got pissed at me so she stopped his weekend visits. His foster mom says he's not coping very well. His grandmother said he asks for me every time she visits him. I haven't seen him for over a month.

His mother is a witch.

I'm going to see about setting up face-time with him tomorrow. Have to check with the foster mom, find out when it's convenient for her.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> It's Paxton. His mother got pissed at me so she stopped his weekend visits. His foster mom says he's not coping very well. His grandmother said he asks for me every time she visits him. I haven't seen him for over a month.
> 
> His mother is a witch.
> 
> I'm going to see about setting up face-time with him tomorrow. Have to check with the foster mom, find out when it's convenient for her.


awwwww... poor Paxton, Pooor Uncle Fwank.... ...I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the 'face-time'


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> awwwww... poor Paxton, Pooor Uncle Fwank.... ...I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the 'face-time'


Thanks, Holly


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.  Woke up with terrible head cold still keeping me prisoner.  If I don't feel incredibly better in an hour or two, I will have to cancel son's/grandson's visit today.  If I must I intend to come to SF all day and cry.  Please be gentle.


Some days like that are so difficult.  Both the miserable symptoms along with the sad emotions.  Will be thinking of you, Pepper.


----------



## Kaila

dseag2 said:


> Feeling good.  I learned to control my stress.
> 
> Some may remember that my mother passed away on November 9, and I went to Bank of America a couple of days later to close her account.  I was listed as the beneficiary, but they refused to close the account and sent me to their Estate department. A woman called me from that department 4 days ago and we keep missing each others' calls.  She NEVER answers her phone and it always goes to voice mail.  I am not a slave to my phone, so I don't feel it is my job to keep it with me every second to answer her call.
> 
> I was at the end of my rope today and was ready to close my own account with B of A.  Instead, I went to the gym to exercise and said to myself, "Why am I letting this control my feelings?  I don't need this stress in my life".
> 
> I decided to remain level-headed, so I called the general Estate line and they actually put me in touch with this woman.  The irony is that she verified I am the beneficiary and the branch should have closed her account before she had Social Security and pension payments direct deposited to her account.  Now I have to wait until Social Security reclaims the payment before I can close the account, but at least I got somewhere without getting angry.


Excellent post. Thank you very much,  for sharing all of it.  Both the shared info and the personal process.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A pleasant surprise bright and early this morning was that we have an additional employee. Yippee. We're getting caught up! She'll be with us on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday every week. Maybe, just maybe, more!

Got home from work a little while ago, had lunch, and was going to sit outside for a bit with a cup of coffee when Mother Nature decided to start raining NOW instead of waiting until I had a chance to relax with my coffee. Grrrr. If the predicted storm isn't as bad as they're saying it will be and we don't lose power, I'm going to make spritz this afternoon.

And...I checked my mega millions ticket. Woohoo! I won $20


----------



## hollydolly

I wasn't going to put up any decorations but the room looked so sad, that I decided to put a garland and a few decs on the Fireplace... it looks much more Christmassy now... 

Daughter rang on her way home from Cambridge where she and her friends had gone to have fun on Ice...They're all in their mid-40's but they had a fabulous time sliding down the snow slide.. and on the ice rink..like little  kids..


----------



## jujube

Yay! It's Christmas (nighttime) parade time again, this time with two different little tiny terrors.  Thank goodness there are more than one parade because i don't think i could handle all four of them at the same time....


----------



## dobielvr

I'm home recharging my batteries!
I've been out all week running (walking fast) around doing errands.  And, these stores, Kohl's and Walmart are so big, and their parking lots...that's a lot of walking.  I'm pooped.

At least the sun is shining outside, but it's very cold.  May start a fire in the fireplace later and do some reading
in my chair in front of it.  I stashed some wood right outside my garage door for easy access...


----------



## fatboy

watching Army Navy football game


----------



## Geezer Garage

Been out pressure washing all around the house, and sidewalks out front the last few days. Being gone 8 months a year gives the mold a chance to really get ahead here in the Caribbean. Just finished up, and off for a two mile beach walk. Mike


----------



## Sliverfox

*Have a loaf of wheat  bread raising.
Listening to the wind blow.
Was 60 this morning,,now  dropping.
Snow tonight.*


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Been out pressure washing all around the house, and sidewalks out front the last few days.* Being gone 8 months a year gives the mold a chance to really get ahead here in the Caribbean.* Just finished up, and off for a two mile beach walk. Mike


It's the same in Southern Spain


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> *Have a loaf of wheat  bread raising.
> Listening to the wind blow.
> Was 60 this morning,,now  dropping.
> Snow tonight.*


well if that doesn't describe winter, nothing does....


----------



## PamfromTx

Murrmurr said:


> It's Paxton. His mother got pissed at me so she stopped his weekend visits. His foster mom says he's not coping very well. His grandmother said he asks for me every time she visits him. I haven't seen him for over a month.
> 
> His mother is a witch.
> 
> I'm going to see about setting up face-time with him tomorrow. Have to check with the foster mom, find out when it's convenient for her.


Prayers for you and Paxton.

We've been thru this with Aubrey, hubby's granddaughter.   Her mother is evil.  We haven't seen Aubrey since 2013.

The mother somehow got full custody.

Keep the faith, dear friend.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just sitting here looking out the window. Guess I will stay in. Kinda windy

*


----------



## StarSong

I"m doing NOTHING today!  Have been baking like a Keebler elf for the past week (including 30 pizzas yesterday), had a small party last night  - family and close friends only, all vaxxed and boosted.  House is decorated, clean and sparkling. 

Made over 1,000 cookies last week, will bake more tomorrow and start shipping them out Monday.  Hoping they get to their destinations in time for Christmas.  Will also have drop-by friends pick up pizza (frozen and bagged) and cookies again this year.  We'd hoped 2020 would have been a one-off on that, but between Delta, Omicrom and vaccine effectiveness waning over time, we're particularly invested in keeping everyone safe because (wait for it)...

A brand new grandson was born yesterday morning!  So delighted!  Can't wait for mother and baby to come home from the hospital so we can meet the newest addition to our family.   

Yesterday was a spectacular but exhausting day!


----------



## mrstime

Pepper said:


> Started out day, at 5:30 am and haven't stopped sneezing since.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198168


DH has the same problem, he takes Walmart's sleep aids, they are just benadryl. Cheaper than buying it as an over the counter drug. Yours may not be an allergy, but if it helps, great.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> *A brand new grandson was born *yesterday morning!  So delighted!  Can't wait for mother and baby to come home from the hospital so we can meet the newest addition to our family.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations to all!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sunday dawned bright and sunny after yesterday's gloom and rain.

The spritz dough is ready for the cookie press. Ten dozen is what the recipe says, and yeah, it makes the whole 10 dozen. My goal is done by noon. Done as in baked, cooled, and the kitchen cleaned up because the next project is Chex mix.

I want to get those two things done so that I can pack up and ship DS's package this week.


----------



## Trila

I only got 5 hours of sleep last night....not enough for me.  

While waiting for my coffee to be ready, I decided to let Andy try on his new Christmas outfit.  He was less than pleased.  I "fixed" the best of the pix, by adding a wreath.  He was one unhappy kitty! I was quite entertained, and hardly got scratched at all!  LOL

At least now he can send a Christmas greeting to Maggiecat!  @GeorgiaXplant


----------



## Trila

StarSong said:


> I"m doing NOTHING today!  Have been baking like a Keebler elf for the past week (including 30 pizzas yesterday), had a small party last night  - family and close friends only, all vaxxed and boosted.  House is decorated, clean and sparkling.
> 
> Made over 1,000 cookies last week, will bake more tomorrow and start shipping them out Monday.  Hoping they get to their destinations in time for Christmas.  Will also have drop-by friends pick up pizza (frozen and bagged) and cookies again this year.  We'd hoped 2020 would have been a one-off on that, but between Delta, Omicrom and vaccine effectiveness waning over time, we're particularly invested in keeping everyone safe because (wait for it)...
> 
> A brand new grandson was born yesterday morning!  So delighted!  Can't wait for mother and baby to come home from the hospital so we can meet the newest addition to our family.
> 
> Yesterday was a spectacular but exhausting day!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  ❤


----------



## StarSong

Thank you @Trila.  Such a joy to welcome a new life!


----------



## dobielvr

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sunday dawned bright and sunny after yesterday's gloom and rain.
> 
> The spritz dough is ready for the cookie press. Ten dozen is what the recipe says, and yeah, it makes the whole 10 dozen. My goal is done by noon. Done as in baked, cooled, and the kitchen cleaned up because the next project is Chex mix.
> 
> I want to get those two things done so that I can pack up and ship DS's package this week.


Omg...chex mix, I haven't heard that in along time.

A very good gfriend (RIP) used to make that all the time around the holidays.  Good stuff!

p.s....that's a whole lot of cookie action you got going on...jeez impressive.


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> Trip to Costco this morning.  I like shopping, I just don’t like the other people being in the store with me.  Gives me a mini panic attack; keep having to unclench my hands from the cart.  Managed to spend lots on things I don’t really need.  I do go with a list.  Costco sure does know how to market to me.


I used to go to Costco just to accompany a friend of mine. I always left with about $300 worth of stuff, no list. Not hard to imagine with a family of 6, including 4 teenagers. I had can't resist a bargain syndrome. And stocking up for the winter syndrome -- so I didn't have to go out as much in the freezing or snowy weather.


----------



## WheatenLover

Murrmurr said:


> I haven't slept. It's 5am here. I've been up all night. Moping.
> 
> I watched 2 whole seasons of this series on Netflix called Love, Death, & Robots, an anthology of animated short stories by various artists that includes science fiction, fantasy, horror and comedy. For adults only, because there's gore and naughty words and nudity. But that's not what kept me awake.


I have to use my scanty self-control not to stay up all night playing games on the computer or reading. I totally lose track of the time. because I have an immense and uncontrolled ability to concentrate. I am currently trying hard to go to sleep at a decent hour. My dog helps. He says bedtime is 10 pm. I'm just glad if I'm in bed by midnight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The spritz and the Chex mix are both done. Yay. That's all the Christmas baking I'm doing this year. The only thing left to do in the kitchen is finish washing the last few dishes.

Then...there's the stuff to wrap and pack to be sent with the cookies and Chex mix. Sigh. Grateful that there's only this one package to be shipped.

@Trila, Maggiecat was not impressed with Andy's Christmas costume. She ran and hid, probably worrying that I'll do that to her!

We are going out for Sunday dinner in about an hour to celebrate DSIL's birthday. It was Friday, but he had a meeting he couldn't get out of so today's the day instead. It's a Mexican restaurant that I like and that still seats patrons in alternate booths/at spaced tables. Suits me.

The only thing is...I was up early attacking cookie dough and would really rather stay home and take a nap. Ok. I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? How about now? Now do I look ashamed?


----------



## WheatenLover

I am going to finish figuring out what my son owes me. He took all my money, but he will reimburse me for my needs if he approves them. This was an event that happened out of pure greed, not because I need help or didn't spend significant amounts of money helping my kids.

The laundry room/pantry needs cleaning, and all my daughter's baskets of clean laundry moved out so I can maneuver in there  The dog is still sleeping. My daughter trained him to wake up at 8 a.m. when she cheerfully says "good morning". I didn't just fall off a turnip truck, so I don't do that because it isn't necessary.

I have other things on my list, but it is 50/50 whether I will get to them. My ability to judge what I can get done in a given day has always been poor. I always think I can do everything I planned, but I can't. So there is probably a 25% chance I will do them.


----------



## WheatenLover

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The only thing is...I was up early attacking cookie dough and would really rather stay home and take a nap. Ok. I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? How about now? Now do I look ashamed?


Heck, you get so much done in a given day, there is reason to celebrate. I am in awe of your stamina and energy.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I wasn't going to put up any decorations but the room looked so sad, that I decided to put a garland and a few decs on the Fireplace... it looks much more Christmassy now...
> 
> Daughter rang on her way home from Cambridge where she and her friends had gone to have fun on Ice...They're all in their mid-40's but they had a fabulous time sliding down the snow slide.. and on the ice rink..like little  kids..


Oh my gosh, that looks like fun!


----------



## Don M.

I'm watching the KC Chiefs dominate; the LV Raiders.....35 to 3 at halftime.  KC is finally playing up to their potential after a bit of a shaky start to the season....I hope they make it to the playoffs, and beyond.


----------



## Mizmo

I am making vegetable soup...split peas, lentils, carrots, onion, potato....
It is on the go...seasoning to come later
I am exhausted....


----------



## Jules

Congratulations on the latest member of your family, @StarSong 

Chex Mix - now I want some.  

@Mizmo, that’s the kind of soup I make for my husband.


----------



## Murrmurr

WheatenLover said:


> I have to use my scanty self-control not to stay up all night playing games on the computer or reading. I totally lose track of the time. because I have an immense and uncontrolled ability to concentrate. I am currently trying hard to go to sleep at a decent hour. My dog helps. He says bedtime is 10 pm. I'm just glad if I'm in bed by midnight.


Is this something new for you? I've always had a hard time sleeping at night but I think that's because the jobs I stuck with the longest had night shifts, and I always opted for graveyard so I could be home for the kids during the day. I'd nap while they were at school.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, that’s the kind of soup I make for my husband.


 It was a little too salty after seasoning stuff..splash of sherry did the trick....saw that on the net long time ago..
oh and a tip if y'all don't know it already....
put your onion in the freezer for five minutes then peel and cut
No tears
Now I am off to eat it. ... with some crackers


----------



## Shero

Today hubby is on a dive with a couple of friends and it is today I have chosen to have a few more shelves put up in our laundry room.
Not having him around will make things easier and quicker for the handyman


----------



## Chet

Took advantage of the dry, sunny day and went for a walk in the park. Temp was above normal for this time of year.


----------



## Jules

Thanks for those hints @Mizmo


----------



## dseag2

There is a small theater not too far from us.  It is the Kalita Humphreys Theater, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright.  We went to see Oy Ve In A Manger.  It was performed by an acapella group of 4 drag queens that chatted and performed Christmas songs with a naughty "twist".  Absolutely hilarious, but certainly not for everyone!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! Lots of stuff to do today...nurse appointment for BP check and to get my ears flushed, bank, credit union, post office, grocery shopping with DD, Lowe's for that stuff that kills the weeds but not the lawn. When all that's done, home to wrap and pack DS's Christmas stuff to get shipped tomorrow. Whew. Tired just listing all this stuff here.

It's gonna be a sunny day. Yay. Right now it's downright cold at 30F.


----------



## hollydolly

Grey, dreary, drizzly, day but a little less cold than it has been recently .

I've got the vacc'ing done upstairs and down... got the freezer in the barn more organised in prep for more food to arrive when I go shopping later this week ..

Placed a new rug in the bedroom, had to lift one of the bedside cabinets on top of it otherwise the door wouldn't close without catching the rug.. didn't realise the cabinets were so heavy 

Got the front doorstep and mat brushed down, of leaves .. and cleaned  out both back and front downpipe gutters of moss and leaves caused by all the rain we've had this last 2 weeks

Changed the batteries on one of the Video ring doorbells. Usually it's an easy thing to do if the doorbell is on the front door, just a matter of taking the back off and  pressing the battery out, but this second one I have is on my Rear garden gate is outdoors, and the rear is not behind a closed door , and that one entails a very tiny  screwdriver underneath the unit, and good luck not to drop the tiny screw into the grass, before then changing the battery for a recharged one, and then trying to get the tiny screw back on while trying to see it from underneath ..a lot more fiddly than it sounds.. especially when ones' nails are very long


----------



## Shero

I had a great day today.  Extra shelves fitted in the laundry room.  Had to laugh, they are now completely filled with stuff. 
Then went for a swim and a general laze around.
Hope you guys had a good day.


----------



## Tom 86

I'll be headed out as soon as my driver gets here to get a shot in my right eye.  M.D. Been getting these now for over 7 years.  They don't hurt the way this Renata Dr does it. 

Can't believe it's the 13th of Dec. & Temperature today will be 55º   12.8c   Even warmer on Wednesday up to 65º  18.3c
The ground is so warn if it snows it won't stick.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> Thanks for those hints @Mizmo


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> Grey, dreary, drizzly, day but a little less cold than it has been recently .
> 
> I've got the vacc'ing done upstairs and down... got the freezer in the barn more organised in prep for more food too arrive when I got shopping later this week ..
> 
> Placed a new rug in the bedroom, had to lift one of the bedside cabinets on top of it otherwise the door wouldn't close without catching the rug.. didn't realise the cabinets were so heavy
> 
> Got the front doorstep and mat brushed down, of leaves .. and cleaned  out both back and front downpipe gutters of moss and leaves caused by all the rain we've had this last 2 weeks
> 
> Changed the batteries on one of the Video ring doorbells. Usually it's an easy thing to do if the doorbell is on the front door, just a matter of taking the back off and  pressing the battery out, but this second one I have is on my Rear garden gate is outdoors, and the rear is not behind a closed door , and that one entails a very tiny  screwdriver, and good luck not to drop the tiny screw into the grass, before then changing the battery for a recharged one, and then trying to get the tiny screw back on while trying to see it from underneath ..a lot more fiddly than it sounds.. especially when ones' nails are very long


Holly.  You need to go to a hardware store & get a magnetic screwdriver.  Also "might" take the screw with you to get a few spares.  That's what I did here. Now if I lose a screw I have spares. The magnetic screwdriver will "hold" the screw.


----------



## Liberty

Gotta wrap presents.  Really dislike wrapping presents.  Wrapped way too many presents over the years.  Wish they made a machine to wrap presents.  

Did I tell you I need to wrap presents today?  It sucks.


----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> Holly.  You need to go to a hardware store & get a magnetic screwdriver.  Also "might" take the screw with you to get a few spares.  That's what I did here. Now if I lose a screw I have spares. The magnetic screwdriver will "hold" the screw.


I do have one..or more to the point my o/h has one amongst his whole barn full of tools..  he has more than 50 screwdrivers, all lined up in sets, but could I find the magnetic one ?.. nope !


----------



## JaniceM

Liberty said:


> Gotta wrap presents.  Really dislike wrapping presents.  Wrapped way too many presents over the years.  Wish they made a machine to wrap presents.
> 
> Did I tell you I need to wrap presents today?  It sucks.


There are many stores- Target, dollar stores, etc.-  that have colorful, decorative boxes and bags that can be used instead of wrapping paper.


----------



## WheatenLover

Murrmurr said:


> Is this something new for you? I've always had a hard time sleeping at night but I think that's because the jobs I stuck with the longest had night shifts, and I always opted for graveyard so I could be home for the kids during the day. I'd nap while they were at school.


Not new, but the game playing is just since I've been ill.  I have been known to stay up all or most of the night to read a book that is so wonderful I can't put it down.

Before kids, I fell asleep instantly, and slept for 8 hours straight. After kids, I didn't do that any more. Usually I fall asleep anywhere from a minute to half an hour after I start reading on my Kindle. It's such a habit after all these years, that it's nearly imperative for me to do that to go to sleep, except when I suddenly go to sleep due to chemo-related fatigue, from which I am slowly recovering.


----------



## StarSong

Dental appointment this morning, then I'm off to Costco Business Center, then back home to make more pizza dough to chill in the garage fridge until I make the pies on Thurs.  Will pack up cookies today for shipping and make more cookies later today. 

It's a very busy time of year for me, but in the happiest sense of the word. 

Our family is mostly dispensing with gifts this year in favor of a couple of fun swapping type grab bags. 
Christmas Eve will be consumables - roughly $15 per gift. (Fun or interesting foods.)
Christmas Day will be crazy/fun socks - $10 - $15 per gift. 

Everyone participates, children included.

I need to shop for my consumable and socks... hope to find some good items today.


----------



## MarciKS

as little as humanly possible


----------



## WheatenLover

Got my stuff done yesterday except for the financial stuff isn't done. The spreadsheet I have to make is big -- too many expense columns, but that is what is required to get reimbursed. If my son asks for receipts to prove what I bought, I'm sunk. I don't know where they are. He's been paying his brother to live in a hotel since mid-March. $1000 a week, plus his living expenses. My expenses are *much* less than that, so I hope he will be forthcoming.

I decided to put my daughter's stuff that is all over the house in front of the fireplace, along with other stuff she put there when she moved in late last December. Her partner will be staying with us for 2 months, and he already told her he would be happy to help her with putting all that stuff away. I think he will. He told me that he wanted to do things around the house to help us, which we need since my daughter is so busy with school. He also wanted to pay his share of rent and food, which I refused, because he is my daughter's guest. I think he is sincere. He doesn't want to be a freeloader, and I believe him. Although I don't think of guests as freeloaders.

This guy has been vetted by sons, since the guy and my daughter are both in California to visit them. He passed the tests so far. This is good, since none of her boyfriends has ever been liked by the boys or me (except for one with me).

I have 2 quite large picture windows, 103" wide, and I need window coverings put on them. I can't do it myself. Oddly, I've put up curtains and blinds for my entire adult life with no problem, but now it seems like an insurmountable task. Like I can't remember how I did it. Plus I can't hold the drill steady long enough to make a hole. Plus my son who stole my money doesn't think curtains are a  necessary expense, so he hung a sheet which is thumb tacked to the window. 

My chemo brain is getting better. Yesterday, I recalled where I put the dog's leash. The entire memory! My brain also feels sharper. I'm glad because I was worried that it wouldn't go away. Chemo crosses the blood-brain barrier, and my brain was fuzzy (that has improved a lot lately), my memory screwed up, and I felt liked I'd dropped way too many IQ points.

Aidan is still behaving very well, in accordance with all the dog training I have done over the years. When I am well, I can tell he thinks about it first before he obeys. Now, he just obeys me instantly, without treats or entreaties. I tried to get him to play with a tennis ball, but he just watched it roll away. I think he's still sad that my daughter isn't here. 

I am loving being alone. Last night, I watched 2 episodes of Murder in the Building, I think it's called, with Steve Martin, and way too many episodes of Virgin River. I think VR is like a soap opera, because every episode ends with a cliffhanger. I watched tv from 10 pm until 2:30 a.m. I also didn't take a nap all day, which is good. I didn't have any chemo fatigue.

I also wrote a detailed list of what I need to do in two rooms. That way, each item can get crossed off and that might be an incentive to do them. Also, I noticed that since the doctor told me I am in remission, I've had more energy. I totally expected that, but I must have been worried about it well before the night before I went to the doctor. The additional energy is very welcome!


----------



## StarSong

@WheatenLover, I'm having difficulty understanding your situation with your son.  He stole your money but will give some/all back if you can prove your expenses?  Did I miss part of this story?


----------



## Liberty

JaniceM said:


> There are many stores- Target, dollar stores, etc.-  that have colorful, decorative boxes and bags that can be used instead of wrapping paper.


Problem is I've got so much wrapping paper stored in the armoire from years of  need that I really feel they should be used up before I just take the easy way, if you know what I mean...of course there are always those hard to wrap sizes or the soft stuff that could use a big colorful plastic bag or gifty bag...lol.

Calling it a controlled discipline experience to "wrap it up".


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've taken Mac on along  walk.
Thinking of making   chicken & biscuits  for  lunch.
After noon plans haven't  been decided.


----------



## JaniceM

Well, I'm finishing up a work project.  If time and weather conditions are reasonable in a few hours, I might go out to do some shopping.  Otherwise, I might wait til tomorrow.


----------



## dobielvr

Well, it rained last night, much to my surprise.
I was going to rake some leaves for the trash pick up tmrw, but not so sure now.

So, I'll be inside tiding up the kitchen, putting some clothes away, making a couple of phone calls...nothing too strenuous.  I should prob bring in some of my Christmas decorations.......


----------



## Sassycakes

Well so far today I have been screaming for an hour and none of you nice people in here have called to ask me why I'm screaming! Of course, no one has my phone number.LOL  I woke up and called to check on an appointment I had with a new Doctor for Dec.20th. She said I'm sorry but we gave you the wrong date. The appt is on the 28th. I told her the paperwork they sent me to fill out said the 20th. She laughed and said it must have been a mistake. After I hung up with her I was reading about food and drink recalls. So I checked my refrigerator and whoopie I have 3 products that were on the list. And none of you sweet people called when you heard me scream.LOL


----------



## Irwin

Our CR-V needs new struts, so I need to find the best garage to replace them... one that can do it without screwing anything up for a reasonable price. That's going to be a challenge, but that's what I'm doing this afternoon... right after my nap.


----------



## Remy

So glad it's raining in California but one thing I'm not doing today is going over to feed the small feral colony at my work place. I'll have to wait for a break in the weather and go over then. Luckily before work yesterday, it wasn't raining and I was able to feed them.

I know they will survive, they have good weights on them, but I still worry about them and feel bad. But it's no use going over in the rain. And it's windy.


----------



## Remy

Actually here they are. I assure you the calico is as bitchy as she looks.


----------



## Kaila

Beautiful photo, @Remy


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I am going to finish figuring out what my son owes me. He took all my money, but he will reimburse me for my needs if he approves them. This was an event that happened out of pure greed, not because I need help or didn't spend significant amounts of money helping my kids.
> 
> The laundry room/pantry needs cleaning, and all my daughter's baskets of clean laundry moved out so I can maneuver in there  The dog is still sleeping. My daughter trained him to wake up at 8 a.m. when she cheerfully says "good morning". I didn't just fall off a turnip truck, so I don't do that because it isn't necessary.
> 
> I have other things on my list, but it is 50/50 whether I will get to them. My ability to judge what I can get done in a given day has always been poor. I always think I can do everything I planned, but I can't. So there is probably a 25% chance I will do them.


It sounds like you need a spirit lifter.....


----------



## Pappy

Talked with my neighbor earlier and then got groceries. So much excitement today that I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## Shero

Waiting for final delivery of groceries, and they are on their way! Lots of putting away to be done.
Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## Trila

I finished making my Mom's annual refrigerator magnet. They are 3-4 inches, and I have been making her a magnst every year for over 20 years.  Here is this year's magnet....


----------



## Tish

Setting up 3 Laptops with Windows 11.
Two down one in the process.


----------



## dseag2

Just a quiet day.  I went to the gym and then my electrician came to replace burnt out Malibu Lights and our front porch light that is 2 stories high.  He was there for 2 1/2 hours, so I watched episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm and laughed my ass off.  

I can't believe how much money it takes to maintain a house, but everything is working now!


----------



## Jules

dseag2 said:


> so I watched episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm


We watched one episode tonight.  Years ago we watched and just resumed again on Season 7.  Needed something light after the final episode of Succession.  

Had two walks today.  Anything in the shade is hazardous, too much ice that hasn’t disappeared.  In between those it was just the standard walks.

Forgot to mention the amazing lifelike deer we saw in the Christmas display of a nice restaurant.  Just as I commented, they started walking.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am not feeling well.  The new heart med helped, but I only took it for three days.  It gave me a severe on going migraine, a common side effect of the med, and I literally could not think.  I see my PM doc today and will talked to her about it, hopefully.

Its my Medicare wellness check.  She likes to “get through” so she may not discuss it.  Meanwhile, now my chest hurts, lots of pressure, and a bit hard to breathe.  .  It woke me up and I can not sleep. Same symptoms I’ve been having all dang month.

 I think I’ll get the nitro out-just in case.  But I hate to take that as well. It’s cold.  We’ve had snow.  Supposed to have snow heavily tomorrow into Wednesday.  Of course .  My doctor is downtown-lovely.  Winds at 26 mph and severe storm warnings.

The sheltered workshop reported the neglect of Joey to Adult Protective Services (at my request) as they called me to tell me of issues. After that, Joey saw a new group home that afternoon and he is moving into that group home today.  . Amazing what happens when someone besides a parents complains.

We went to get his food out of his freezer and the freezer had been unplugged again and over a 100 dollars worth of food had to be thrown away.  Plus, someone (and I’m sure I know who) tried to BURN the lock off his freezer.  This individual could have burned the house down!  So glad to have him moved.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> Talked with my neighbor earlier and then got groceries. So much excitement today that I can hardly contain myself.


Sounds like me when I do a load of laundry.


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> It sounds like you need a spirit lifter.....
> View attachment 198879


Such a cute spirit-lifter! Thank you!


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> @WheatenLover, I'm having difficulty understanding your situation with your son.  He stole your money but will give some/all back if you can prove your expenses?  Did I miss part of this story?


No, you didn't miss anything. My mother died. Son #3 inherited the money I was to get, because my Mom and I trusted him more than anyone, period. We weren't alone; everyone trusts that son. He inherited it because my mom wanted to protect it from my husband. She wanted me to use it to buy a house in another state to get away from my husband.

Then I got cancer, and moved to a house I am renting from a friend. My kids moved with me, although they were just supposed to be visiting for Christmas. Son #1 quit taking his meds for bipolar disorder and embarked on a spree of being very verbally abusive. Finally, he got so mad, he left in March. I was a lot sicker then, as I was still going through chemo. A month before he became a different person, not being on meds any more, I gave him $6K to return to college. He attended online for a few weeks and then dropped out, past the getting a refund date, because he was too mentally ill. I was very supportive and understanding about that. Now I wonder what if he really used that money for college. Because I was not paying his hotel bills and living expenses after he left, and Son #3 did not control the money.

Son #3 moved into the hotel with Son #1, asked me for the password to the bank account, so that he could learn to manage money. I gave it to him. A minute later, he had changed the password. Before that, he had a debit card and all of his expenses were paid. We had no beef with one another. I think Son #3 moved out to take care of Son #1, but I don't know.

At that point, none of my 3 sons were talking with me. Son #1 said I was a horrible person. Son #2 said I was an opioid addict (I don't take opioids) and told his brothers they would all be dead in 3 years because they had fetal alcohol syndrome because I was an alcoholic. Mind you, I hadn't had an alcoholic beverage for over 20 years, dating from 5 years before I gave birth to the boys. Son #3 believed them. Son #1 has since decided the boys don't have fetal alcohol syndrome, without explanation to his brothers.

Son #3, before he stopped talking to me, said he would pay my reasonable expenses. Then when I asked for money to pay a water bill, he ignored the request. That was early April. I had to use credit cards to pay the bills.

When Son #3 moved to California sometime this past summer, he called me to let me know he would talk to me once he had moved. About a month later, he did, and reiterated that he would pay my bills. I have been very nice to him because of that, despite my anger and feelings of betrayal.

So now I am making a spreadsheet for all of those credit card bills, so I can pay them off. I was way too sick to do that before now. My social security is less than my rent. I have to hurry up and do this so he doesn't spend all the money on Son #1.

Son #2 talked to me about 6 months after he moved to California. He said he didn't move because I was a horrible person, but because he wanted to live with his boyfriend. Now he is not talking to me again because he is back on the opioid addiction accusation. He will talk to me again once I undergo drug treatment. He is extremely mentally ill with treatment-resistant depression. He also says he caught me trying to steal some of his prescription drugs. I did not ever even see the pill bottles. I cannot fathom why the boys are making stuff up about me, except to justify their actions I refuse to admit to things I have not done, and I do not have dementia. They say I am gaslighting them.

Son #1 will likely never talk to me again. As long as he is so verbally abusive, and throws things, and throws my stuff away, that is fine with me. I am kind of afraid of Son #1, also severely mentally ill. He moved to California a few months ago to be with Son #3.  Son #3 is living with a friend's grandmother. Son #1 cannot live there because Son #2 thinks he is too abusive. Son #2 is right; one never knows when Son #1 will go into a screaming fit, or when it will end.

My daughter and I are worried because we know Son #1 and think he is manipulating Son #3. #1 told #3 that #3 has to support him, otherwise he will be homeless. He won't be, because Son #1 likes a fur-lined foxhole. But Son #3 cannot bear the thought of #1 being homeless, so he pays his bills. Son #1 is very manipulative. Right now, those two are looking for an apartment to share, although #3 doesn't want to because #1 is so verbally abusive. Son #1 thinks I owe the boys reparations, so the money is theirs.

Basically, Son #1 is after the money. Son #2 had dental work done, which I was going to pay for, but #3 did it instead. Son #2 doesn't seem to be after anything. Son #3 told me he knows nothing about managing or investing money, and has bitten off more than he can chew. He won't tell me how much is left or let me help him with this in any way.

If my mom were alive, she would be horrified.I've told two friends and my husband about this, and they know my sons well, and they are horrified too. No one would have anticipated this from Son #3, who has always been a person of integrity. Son #3 is autistic and I wonder if that makes him especially vulnerable to manipulation by his triplet brothers.

I have to think about this since I have to maintain a relationship with Son #3. At any time, he could have asked for the password so I could teach him about money management and investing, and I would have gladly done so. Because I am an idiot for trusting my children. Now I don't trust any of them, including my daughter, but she doesn't know that. I know at first, all 4 kids were talking and she believed what my sons said, no matter that she knows me well, and should have believed me. She believed me after a few months.

I still cannot quite wrap my head around why this has happened, but I decided it doesn't matter. It happened and I am moving forward. It also puzzles me how this happened after I got cancer. I thought they would be supportive, but they were the opposite, all along. Maybe they hoped I would die. I have triple negative breast cancer, which is in remission. My chances were not good of the treatment being successful, because of the cancer type, the stage (late stage 3), and the fact that I don't fit the usual pattern of people who get it. About 15% of the people who get it have none of the characteristics of those who usually get it. It was totally random, so I don't waste any time wondering why me.

In fact, the odds were so dismal that I only went through treatment because my children wanted me to. That, at least, has turned out as well as possible since I am in remission. I'm just glad I don't have to live with several severely mentally ill people any more. It was very hard on all of us - them because they are so ill, and me because it is hard to deal with. I am much happier now since the day-to-day stress of living with all the problems mental illness can cause is no longer present in my life.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. My mother died. Son #3 inherited the money I was to get, because my Mom and I trusted him more than anyone, period. We weren't alone; everyone trusts that son. He inherited it because my mom wanted to protect it from my husband. She wanted me to use it to buy a house in another state to get away from my husband.
> 
> Then I got cancer, and moved to a house I am renting from a friend. My kids moved with me, although they were just supposed to be visiting for Christmas. Son #1 quit taking his meds for bipolar disorder and embarked on a spree of being very verbally abusive. Finally, he got so mad, he left in March. I was a lot sicker then, as I was still going through chemo. A month before he became a different person, not being on meds any more, I gave him $6K to return to college. He attended online for a few weeks and then dropped out, past the getting a refund date, because he was too mentally ill. I was very supportive and understanding about that. Now I wonder what if he really used that money for college. Because I was not paying his hotel bills and living expenses after he left, and Son #3 did not control the money.
> 
> Son #3 moved into the hotel with Son #1, asked me for the password to the bank account, so that he could learn to manage money. I gave it to him. A minute later, he had changed the password. Before that, he had a debit card and all of his expenses were paid. We had no beef with one another. I think Son #3 moved out to take care of Son #1, but I don't know.
> 
> At that point, none of my 3 sons were talking with me. Son #1 said I was a horrible person. Son #2 said I was an opioid addict (I don't take opioids) and told his brothers they would all be dead in 3 years because they had fetal alcohol syndrome because I was an alcoholic. Mind you, I hadn't had an alcoholic beverage for over 20 years, dating from 5 years before I gave birth to the boys. Son #3 believed them. Son #1 has since decided the boys don't have fetal alcohol syndrome, without explanation to his brothers.
> 
> Son #3, before he stopped talking to me, said he would pay my reasonable expenses. Then when I asked for money to pay a water bill, he ignored the request. That was early April. I had to use credit cards to pay the bills.
> 
> When Son #3 moved to California sometime this past summer, he called me to let me know he would talk to me once he had moved. About a month later, he did, and reiterated that he would pay my bills. I have been very nice to him because of that, despite my anger and feelings of betrayal.
> 
> So now I am making a spreadsheet for all of those credit card bills, so I can pay them off. I was way too sick to do that before now. My social security is less than my rent. I have to hurry up and do this so he doesn't spend all the money on Son #1.
> 
> Son #2 talked to me about 6 months after he moved to California. He said he didn't move because I was a horrible person, but because he wanted to live with his boyfriend. Now he is not talking to me again because he is back on the opioid addiction accusation. He will talk to me again once I undergo drug treatment. He is extremely mentally ill with treatment-resistant depression. He also says he caught me trying to steal some of his prescription drugs. I did not ever even see the pill bottles. I cannot fathom why the boys are making stuff up about me, except to justify their actions I refuse to admit to things I have not done, and I do not have dementia. They say I am gaslighting them.
> 
> Son #1 will likely never talk to me again. As long as he is so verbally abusive, and throws things, and throws my stuff away, that is fine with me. I am kind of afraid of Son #1, also severely mentally ill. He moved to California a few months ago to be with Son #3.  Son #3 is living with a friend's grandmother. Son #1 cannot live there because Son #2 thinks he is too abusive. Son #2 is right; one never knows when Son #1 will go into a screaming fit, or when it will end.
> 
> My daughter and I are worried because we know Son #1 and think he is manipulating Son #3. #1 told #3 that #3 has to support him, otherwise he will be homeless. He won't be, because Son #1 likes a fur-lined foxhole. But Son #3 cannot bear the thought of #1 being homeless, so he pays his bills. Son #1 is very manipulative. Right now, those two are looking for an apartment to share, although #3 doesn't want to because #1 is so verbally abusive. Son #1 thinks I owe the boys reparations, so the money is theirs.
> 
> Basically, Son #1 is after the money. Son #2 had dental work done, which I was going to pay for, but #3 did it instead. Son #2 doesn't seem to be after anything. Son #3 told me he knows nothing about managing or investing money, and has bitten off more than he can chew. He won't tell me how much is left or let me help him with this in any way.
> 
> If my mom were alive, she would be horrified.I've told two friends and my husband about this, and they know my sons well, and they are horrified too. No one would have anticipated this from Son #3, who has always been a person of integrity. Son #3 is autistic and I wonder if that makes him especially vulnerable to manipulation by his triplet brothers.
> 
> I have to think about this since I have to maintain a relationship with Son #3. At any time, he could have asked for the password so I could teach him about money management and investing, and I would have gladly done so. Because I am an idiot for trusting my children. Now I don't trust any of them, including my daughter, but she doesn't know that. I know at first, all 4 kids were talking and she believed what my sons said, no matter that she knows me well, and should have believed me. She believed me after a few months.
> 
> I still cannot quite wrap my head around why this has happened, but I decided it doesn't matter. It happened and I am moving forward. It also puzzles me how this happened after I got cancer. I thought they would be supportive, but they were the opposite, all along. Maybe they hoped I would die. I have triple negative breast cancer, which is in remission. My chances were not good of the treatment being successful, because of the cancer type, the stage (late stage 3), and the fact that I don't fit the usual pattern of people who get it. About 15% of the people who get it have none of the characteristics of those who usually get it. It was totally random, so I don't waste any time wondering why me.
> 
> In fact, the odds were so dismal that I only went through treatment because my children wanted me to. That, at least, has turned out as well as possible since I am in remission. I'm just glad I don't have to live with several severely mentally ill people any more. It was very hard on all of us - them because they are so ill, and me because it is hard to deal with. I am much happier now since the day-to-day stress of living with all the problems mental illness can cause is no longer present in my life.


I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around this much sadness, negativity, anger, and confusion.  

The first thing that came to mind is that cancer feeds on stress.  You don't need it, at any time, but mostly now!!!

Is there anything that a lawyer might be able to do?  I don't know.

My heart goes out to you for all of the pain in your life.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> @WheatenLover, I'm having difficulty understanding your situation with your son.  He stole your money but will give some/all back if you can prove your expenses?  Did I miss part of this story?


No you did not. He knew he was taking the money, what it was for, etc. Maybe he feels somewhat responsible since there is no way I can live on less money than my rent.

I don't know how truthful he is being. He told me when he started talking to me again that he was thinking of dividing the money up among my children.

This story sounds unbelievable to me, but it is not.

Once, I was an active poster on a forum for 11 years. I told them, over the course of 3 months, what was happening in my life. It was brief, not long-winded as I am here. I thought I was well-known and respected until a lot of people didn't believe me. They said too many bad things had happened in too short a period of time. These weren't my friends at this forums, just regular participants I hadn't formed friendships with.

What happened was, I had a heart attack. We had to put my beloved collie down because he had lymphoma. My husband had several strokes. My cardiologist diagnosed why I had been barely able to walk for years -- not bursitis, like my doctor in Boston had told me -- peripheral artery disease. My son was admitted to the psych ward at a hospital 2 hours drive from us, for 12 days.

I didn't tell this story here because I was worried people wouldn't believe me or would think I somehow caused this to happen.

My mom had decided to put the money in a trust for me but she was way too sick in her last to weeks of life to sign the papers. I realized after she died that she had made a massive effort not to let my sister and I know how sick she was, until she couldn't do it any more. She didn't want us to worry about her, even though we did, and even though I told her I would support whatever she decided to do about cancer treatment, including a no-treatment option. She chose the no treatment option without saying a word about it. She simply said she was scheduled for various treatments, which was not true. She was way too sick for treatment to have done her any good whatsoever.


----------



## StarSong

@WheatenLover, this is such a sad, sad story.  I'm so sorry that you've lost your faith in all your children and your relationship with most of them, as well as your inheritance, plus your health.  Not even sure what order to put those in.  Suffice it to say that life has really piled on the past few years, hasn't it?  I absolutely believe that you're being forthright about this.     

A dear friend's daughter is on the spectrum - not highly functional - and is vulnerable to suggestion, to fears, and to her sympathy being played on.  It sounds like your #3 son is also vulnerable in those ways even though he has more abilities than Beth. 

Yours is a cautionary tale.  While many of us have excellent relationships with our children and trust them, giving anyone keys to our kingdoms, i.e., access to our financial assets/ is extremely dangerous.       

Toward the end of my mother's life DH and helped her manage her finances. Ditto my father-in-law. Both were suffering from cognitive erosion and asked for help because managing bills was starting to befuddle them. We advised our siblings and made sure our parents' finances were an open book that they were welcome to look into at any time.

What will you do if your son refuses to pay your bills or runs out of money? 
I'm greatly hoping you have a plan B if he cuts you off.

Again, I'm so very sorry that you've had so many crushing heartaches in such a short period of time.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. My mother died. Son #3 inherited the money I was to get, because my Mom and I trusted him more than anyone, period. We weren't alone; everyone trusts that son. He inherited it because my mom wanted to protect it from my husband. She wanted me to use it to buy a house in another state to get away from my husband.
> 
> Then I got cancer, and moved to a house I am renting from a friend. My kids moved with me, although they were just supposed to be visiting for Christmas. Son #1 quit taking his meds for bipolar disorder and embarked on a spree of being very verbally abusive. Finally, he got so mad, he left in March. I was a lot sicker then, as I was still going through chemo. A month before he became a different person, not being on meds any more, I gave him $6K to return to college. He attended online for a few weeks and then dropped out, past the getting a refund date, because he was too mentally ill. I was very supportive and understanding about that. Now I wonder what if he really used that money for college. Because I was not paying his hotel bills and living expenses after he left, and Son #3 did not control the money.
> 
> Son #3 moved into the hotel with Son #1, asked me for the password to the bank account, so that he could learn to manage money. I gave it to him. A minute later, he had changed the password. Before that, he had a debit card and all of his expenses were paid. We had no beef with one another. I think Son #3 moved out to take care of Son #1, but I don't know.
> 
> At that point, none of my 3 sons were talking with me. Son #1 said I was a horrible person. Son #2 said I was an opioid addict (I don't take opioids) and told his brothers they would all be dead in 3 years because they had fetal alcohol syndrome because I was an alcoholic. Mind you, I hadn't had an alcoholic beverage for over 20 years, dating from 5 years before I gave birth to the boys. Son #3 believed them. Son #1 has since decided the boys don't have fetal alcohol syndrome, without explanation to his brothers.
> 
> Son #3, before he stopped talking to me, said he would pay my reasonable expenses. Then when I asked for money to pay a water bill, he ignored the request. That was early April. I had to use credit cards to pay the bills.
> 
> When Son #3 moved to California sometime this past summer, he called me to let me know he would talk to me once he had moved. About a month later, he did, and reiterated that he would pay my bills. I have been very nice to him because of that, despite my anger and feelings of betrayal.
> 
> So now I am making a spreadsheet for all of those credit card bills, so I can pay them off. I was way too sick to do that before now. My social security is less than my rent. I have to hurry up and do this so he doesn't spend all the money on Son #1.
> 
> Son #2 talked to me about 6 months after he moved to California. He said he didn't move because I was a horrible person, but because he wanted to live with his boyfriend. Now he is not talking to me again because he is back on the opioid addiction accusation. He will talk to me again once I undergo drug treatment. He is extremely mentally ill with treatment-resistant depression. He also says he caught me trying to steal some of his prescription drugs. I did not ever even see the pill bottles. I cannot fathom why the boys are making stuff up about me, except to justify their actions I refuse to admit to things I have not done, and I do not have dementia. They say I am gaslighting them.
> 
> Son #1 will likely never talk to me again. As long as he is so verbally abusive, and throws things, and throws my stuff away, that is fine with me. I am kind of afraid of Son #1, also severely mentally ill. He moved to California a few months ago to be with Son #3.  Son #3 is living with a friend's grandmother. Son #1 cannot live there because Son #2 thinks he is too abusive. Son #2 is right; one never knows when Son #1 will go into a screaming fit, or when it will end.
> 
> My daughter and I are worried because we know Son #1 and think he is manipulating Son #3. #1 told #3 that #3 has to support him, otherwise he will be homeless. He won't be, because Son #1 likes a fur-lined foxhole. But Son #3 cannot bear the thought of #1 being homeless, so he pays his bills. Son #1 is very manipulative. Right now, those two are looking for an apartment to share, although #3 doesn't want to because #1 is so verbally abusive. Son #1 thinks I owe the boys reparations, so the money is theirs.
> 
> Basically, Son #1 is after the money. Son #2 had dental work done, which I was going to pay for, but #3 did it instead. Son #2 doesn't seem to be after anything. Son #3 told me he knows nothing about managing or investing money, and has bitten off more than he can chew. He won't tell me how much is left or let me help him with this in any way.
> 
> If my mom were alive, she would be horrified.I've told two friends and my husband about this, and they know my sons well, and they are horrified too. No one would have anticipated this from Son #3, who has always been a person of integrity. *Son #3 is autistic and I wonder if that makes him especially vulnerable to manipulation by his triplet brothers.*
> 
> I have to think about this since I have to maintain a relationship with Son #3. At any time, he could have asked for the password so I could teach him about money management and investing, and I would have gladly done so. Because I am an idiot for trusting my children. Now I don't trust any of them, including my daughter, but she doesn't know that. I know at first, all 4 kids were talking and she believed what my sons said, no matter that she knows me well, and should have believed me. She believed me after a few months.
> 
> I still cannot quite wrap my head around why this has happened, but I decided it doesn't matter. It happened and I am moving forward. It also puzzles me how this happened after I got cancer. I thought they would be supportive, but they were the opposite, all along. Maybe they hoped I would die. I have triple negative breast cancer, which is in remission. My chances were not good of the treatment being successful, because of the cancer type, the stage (late stage 3), and the fact that I don't fit the usual pattern of people who get it. About 15% of the people who get it have none of the characteristics of those who usually get it. It was totally random, so I don't waste any time wondering why me.
> 
> In fact, the odds were so dismal that I only went through treatment because my children wanted me to. That, at least, has turned out as well as possible since I am in remission. I'm just glad I don't have to live with several severely mentally ill people any more. It was very hard on all of us - them because they are so ill, and me because it is hard to deal with. I am much happier now since the day-to-day stress of living with all the problems mental illness can cause is no longer present in my life.


My God... this is such a horribly sad and tragic story... thank you for trusting us with it, I wish there was something I could do to help .....you've gone through Hell by the sounds of it with regard the way you've been treated and your rare cancer.....and still going through it all by being dependant on someone else for your own money

I was just a little confused by one thing you wrote, which I've bolded above... ''triplet  brothers ''?


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> My God... this is such a horribly sad and tragic story... thank you for trusting us with it, I wish there was something I could do to help .....you've gone through Hell by the sounds of it with regard the way you've been treated and your rare cancer.....and still going through it all by being dependant on someone else for your own money
> 
> I was just a little confused by one thing you wrote, which I've bolded above... ''triplet  brothers ''?


My sons are triplets. They have always been very close, not so much now. #1 will only speak to #3 (moneybags). #2 will only speak to my daughter because he is mad about #1 moving to CA and #3 supporting him financially when #3 won't get a job. #3 speaks to #1, me (when he wants to), and my daughter.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> No you did not. He knew he was taking the money, what it was for, etc. Maybe he feels somewhat responsible since there is no way I can live on less money than my rent.
> 
> I don't know how truthful he is being. He told me when he started talking to me again that he was thinking of dividing the money up among my children.
> 
> This story sounds unbelievable to me, but it is not.
> 
> Once, I was an active poster on a forum for 11 years. I told them, over the course of 3 months, what was happening in my life. It was brief, not long-winded as I am here. I thought I was well-known and respected until a lot of people didn't believe me. They said too many bad things had happened in too short a period of time. These weren't my friends at this forums, just regular participants I hadn't formed friendships with.
> 
> What happened was, I had a heart attack. We had to put my beloved collie down because he had lymphoma. My husband had several strokes. My cardiologist diagnosed why I had been barely able to walk for years -- not bursitis, like my doctor in Boston had told me -- peripheral artery disease. My son was admitted to the psych ward at a hospital 2 hours drive from us, for 12 days.
> 
> I didn't tell this story here because I was worried people wouldn't believe me or would think I somehow caused this to happen.
> 
> My mom had decided to put the money in a trust for me but she was way too sick in her last to weeks of life to sign the papers. I realized after she died that she had made a massive effort not to let my sister and I know how sick she was, until she couldn't do it any more. She didn't want us to worry about her, even though we did, and even though I told her I would support whatever she decided to do about cancer treatment, including a no-treatment option. She chose the no treatment option without saying a word about it. She simply said she was scheduled for various treatments, which was not true. She was way too sick for treatment to have done her any good whatsoever.


I'm sending you healing energy.  I really hope that you find emotional peace, and physical wellbeing...and that your family issues turn themselves around.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> My sons are triplets.


wow!!


----------



## hollydolly

@WheatenLover , did you know we have a Diary section here ?... you might prefer to use it and get so much off your chest when and if you feel like it...


https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/diaries.40/

I just feel yoour story is too big and hurtful for you, to have it lost amongst our daily chores  and minutiae posts on this 'what are you doing today '' thread...


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> My sons are triplets. They have always been very close, not so much now. #1 will only speak to #3 (moneybags). #2 will only speak to my daughter because he is mad about #1 moving to CA and #3 supporting him financially when #3 won't get a job. #3 speaks to #1, me (when he wants to), and my daughter.


This is all so sad.  I almost feel like you need a "score card" to keep track of who's talking to who.  And the motive behind it all.....so very, very sad.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> @WheatenLover , did you know we have a Diary section here ?... you might prefer to use it and get so much off your chest when and if you feel like it...
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/diaries.40/
> 
> I just feel yoour story is too big and hurtful for you, to have it lost amongst our daily chores  and minutiae posts on this 'what are you doing today '' thread...


Yes, I know about the diary section. I thought about using it, but really it would be pretty boring. I am happy the vast majority of the time, and my life consists of reading, taking care of the dog while my daughter is on vacation, and doing what I can around the house. I am, generally speaking, the only problem solver in my family. Right now, I don't have to solve any problems because there isn't anything I can do about them, and I don't dwell on them. If I have a problem I can do something about, I figure it out.

I try to live in the present, and most of the time I do. My planning for the future consists of taking it one or two days at a time. I rarely despair over the situation because that doesn't do anything positive for me. I don't know why I am so darned happy because in the past I would have been an emotional wreck over all this, and extremely anxious.


----------



## hollydolly

Today thus far,  I've cleared out all of my Laundry  (airing )  cupboard . I filled a whole big Black bin liner with bedding I no longer use and put them in the bin.. and filled another with towels which are to go to the nearest Dog kennels..

I have 3 deep shelves in there , and so now all the  bedding is  in the storage area under the sleigh bed...and the bath and hand towels all are able to sit on one shelf, leaving lots of space in the airing cupboard for me to store some pillows and cushions

I've replaced the draught excluder on the back door with new, after the stuff o/h put on  the door  a couple of years ago has come loose in the last couple of days ..


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant 
Cat Suess....


----------



## WheatenLover

Remy said:


> So glad it's raining in California but one thing I'm not doing today is going over to feed the small feral colony at my work place. I'll have to wait for a break in the weather and go over then. Luckily before work yesterday, it wasn't raining and I was able to feed them.
> 
> I know they will survive, they have good weights on them, but I still worry about them and feel bad. But it's no use going over in the rain. And it's windy.


My neighbor has about 10 cats that are basically feral. They will not come to anyone but him. He made cat houses for them - each hold several cats, to get them out of the winter weather. He heats them with a light bulb. The cats love it. Maybe your feral colony would like a box with blankets or towels in it, to get out of the weather. I don't know anything about using light bulbs to heat an enclosed space, not even sure if it would be dangerous.


----------



## hawkdon

I am sitting here attempting to eat breakfast, ham chunks
with eggs, and not spill it on the floor or computer....it is
43 deg here, may get into 60's later on...have the shakes 
real bad today for some reason....my county caseworker comes by about noon thirty, just to check I guess....low back and
hips bursa trying to tell me to take a pain pill...will think about 
it....it's hell not being able to do much of anythin g.......later....


----------



## Pappy

Today I’m getting estimates on a new roof. My god prices are high. Want to get several before I decide. My insurance company of 22 years dropped my policy so I need to get a new roof before I start looking for a new insurance company.


----------



## WheatenLover

@StarSong 
There is no _reasonable_ Plan B. My stepdaughter's husband told me that if #3 stopped paying my bills to move in with them. I told him that I would not do that until my health is back to normal. It would involve moving to Atlanta, and to a state that has a terrible medicare/medicaid system compared to PA.

My main concern is that they don't really have the space for another person and it would require a sacrifice on their part to take me in. Also, if I were healthy again, full of energy, spunk, and stamina, I could be a big help to them. They both work full-time, have a teenager and a 9 year old, a dog, and a cat. I absolutely love and adore the entire family.

And my ex-husband (stepdaughter's father) is in a nursing home, quite ill after breaking his ankle, getting Covid, then sepsis, etc. He is still too sick to come home. He lives with them, and we all dearly hope he will get better and be able to go home. His huge room is the biggest in the house. It is a former art studio and playroom for the kids, about 25% of the s.f. of the house. 

My stepdaughter's husband said he would put his boys (a high school senior and a 9 year old) in a room together, but that is not a good idea for the kids.

My ex-husband and I have always maintained good relationships between our two families. So far, for over 30 years, so we've been successful. When we were married, every family gathering including both families and his ex-wife and her family, so this is just normal for us.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> So glad it's raining in California but one thing I'm not doing today is going over to feed the small feral colony at my work place. I'll have to wait for a break in the weather and go over then. Luckily before work yesterday, it wasn't raining and I was able to feed them.
> 
> I know they will survive, they have good weights on them, but I still worry about them and feel bad. But it's no use going over in the rain. And it's windy.


It's really pouring in So Cal now.  So glad to see the rain but delighted I don't have to go out in it.   
Hoping some lakes, rivers and reservoirs will fill up a bit.


----------



## Tom 86

This is from my talk with my Eye surgeon yesterday.
================================

Went back to my old Retina Dr yesterday.  We got to talking after he had done the shot.  

He asked why I was using a walker?  I told him I'm supposed to get a total knee replacement soon as they open up elective surgeries. 

  He said I don't look for that till maybe Feb.  As I was in the hospital last week doing surgery on a woman that had a  detached retina.  

He said they had the ER full of patients, a lot were in beds in the halls.  I ask where Mrs ?? was at as I need to talk to her before her surgery?   The nurse said she is in O.R. 3 as even pre-op is full of Conav people. So we had to take her to the O.R. to even get her ready.


----------



## WheatenLover

@Aneeda72

I've taken nitro for 19 years, and it has always made the angina pain go away. Sometimes I have to take 2, I think the directions say 5 minutes apart, but not sure. I rarely need it. I have not had any side effects from it. In fact, I don't  know what they are.

I've had heart problems since I had emergency double bypass surgery when I was 46, 19 years ago. Before that, for several years my doctor attributed my symptoms to the stress of raising 4 kids. Back then it was pretty normal for doctors to blame women's undiagnosed heart problems on stress; that has changed for the better. A week before the emergency surgery, I was hospitalized, and the chief cardiologist told me I was faking my symptoms, and told me to go home and to get a therapist. My symptoms were typical heart disease symptoms, btw. But I was too young, had no family history, etc. By the time of the surgery, I was treated as a medical anomaly and tons of cardiologists came to see me beforehand, just to gaze upon the miracle. And what was it? That I was alive! I should have been dead at least 6 months earlier.

Your symptoms alarm me, as I have had the same ones over the years, and for a lot of had to fight to get treatment. I am glad you are going to the doctor, and that women's heart problems are no longer all in their heads. But you still need to be your own best advocate, including getting a second opinion just to be on the safe side.

I really lucked out when I moved to this small town because my interventional cardiologist is tops in his field, as he has proven by his various treatments he's given me. I hope your cardiologist is as wonderful as mine is.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Today I’m getting estimates on a new roof. My god prices are high. Want to get several before I decide. My insurance company of 22 years dropped my policy so I need to get a new roof before I start looking for a new insurance company.


materials are sky high prices for everything these days....


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It's really pouring in So Cal now.  So glad to see the rain but delighted I don't have to go out in it.
> Hoping some lakes, rivers and reservoirs will fill up a bit.


that's what we always prayed for in Spain when it rained too. Just get the res's filled up.. especially where my DD lived because all her water came from the reservoir


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> It's really pouring in So Cal now.  So glad to see the rain but delighted I don't have to go out in it.
> Hoping some lakes, rivers and reservoirs will fill up a bit.


My daughter is in Long Beach. She was really surprised that it is going to be raining, I guess most of the time she is there. You guys really need rain, an understatement I'm sure, so I'm glad you've got it and that you don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> materials are sky high prices for everything these days....


It's only going to get higher now with all the damage in 4 states that had major tornadoes hit.  whole towns are demolished.


----------



## Pepper

My bad cold is still with me.  Yesterday I got out for a 20 minute walk and today the weather is as nice as yesterday, so I'm going out to the new toy store and I want to be out minimum of one hour. Tomorrow, Wednesday, I'm with my grandson!   So, I must be totally better and I will.  I can recommend Mucinex to anyone with chest & head congestion!  Works wonders!


----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> It's only going to get higher now with all the damage in 4 states that had major tornadoes hit.  whole towns are demolished.


...but it's not just the USA...the uk and Europe are exactly the same. ..even car parts are very difficult to source now


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> There is no _reasonable_ Plan B.


You might want to try to figure one out before you find yourself in dire straits. 

Have you looked into housing assistance, SNAP benefits, energy bill relief, etc? A lot of American seniors on this forum receive various benefits and assistance to help them with their bills.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ...but it's not just the USA...the uk and Europe are exactly the same. ..even car parts are very difficult to source now


So many things that were formerly fully stocked are difficult to obtain right now.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> ...but it's not just the USA...the uk and Europe are exactly the same. ..even car parts are very difficult to source now


My daughter's 2004 Honda CRV needs a new water system -- for the water that comes out to wash the windshield. This is a big safety issue because of all the salt on the roads (a ton of it!) when it snows. The whiteouts usually caused just by heavy snowing are always caused by the salt on the road.

The parts are hard to find, but I found them on Amazon. Haven't ordered them because I have to talk to the mechanic, in case he has a source he'd rather use. I don't like buying things I don't know anything about! And the mechanic is honest and he charges about half what the car dealers charge.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> You might want to try to figure one out before you find yourself in dire straits.
> 
> Have you looked into housing assistance, SNAP benefits, energy bill relief, etc? A lot of American seniors on this forum receive various benefits and assistance to help them with their bills.


I get SNAP benefits, and this week I am planning to file the papers with the agency that handles all benefits --- to update my situation.

I also have both Medicaid and Medicare and want to be sure that stays in place.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter's 2004 Honda CRV needs a new water system -- for the water that comes out to wash the windshield. This is a big safety issue because of all the salt on the roads (a ton of it!) when it snows. The whiteouts usually caused just by heavy snowing are always caused by the salt on the road.
> 
> The parts are hard to find, but I found them on Amazon. Haven't ordered them because I have to talk to the mechanic, in case he has a source he'd rather use. I don't like buying things I don't know anything about! And the mechanic is honest and he charges about half what the car dealers charge.


This is my concern for my MOT at the end of the month.

In the Uk all cars over 3 years old  have to have an annual mechanical inspection, and have to get a pass certificate otherwise it's illegal to be on the road. The inspection checks many things..







everything has to be in good condition, and if not then they will repair it for you with your consent, but it all depends now if they can get the parts... then once they've repaired it they will supply a Certificate making it legal to drive the car on public roads... 

if the car fails on anything it has to be repaired or taken completely off the road, not allowed to be parked on a public road at all... so everyone prays their cars will pass the MOT every year.. it can even fail on some small thing like lights facing slightly off centre .. but it's also the place where they will ppick up something major that may be wrong.. particularly the exhaust system or tyres , and steering rack for example...so if there's something wrong with mine this year that needs a part that isn't available, it will be a big problem


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I am doing things 30 minutes at a time. Chores/reading/chores/watching one episode of my show on TV.

I can't believe I am hooked on _Virgin Rive_r on Netflix. It is so relaxing to sit on the couch and watch it. Last night, I watched until 12:30 pm. It wasn't as relaxing because Aidan barked and growled for 1.5 hours, going from one window to the next. I lit up the yard and looked out there, and couldn't see anything alarming. I worried for about 5 minutes that a prowler was out there, and went and got my phone in case I had to call 911. 100% of the time Aidan barks, he is either barking at nothing (except what he can hear, but I can't) or barking at animals or people or the garbage truck and the mail carrier.

Last night, I audibly gasped at something on my show, and he came and stood on his hind legs in front of me, barking and growling. I had a time trying to convey to him that nothing was wrong. I tell him "it's okay, Aidan", but he doesn't offen agree. This time, he finally stopped protecting me long enough to eventually listen. When I went to bed, he slept on my legs from the knees down. I fell asleep before I could remedy that, and when I awakened, I couldn't move to get out of bed. I remedied that at once. He's never done that before. He usually sleeps against my back, or takes up most of the bed, or sleeps beside me with his head on an extra pillow.

I took the pot roast my daughter made out of the freezer. There sure looks like a lot of it. I'm going to eat it for lunch and dinner until it is gone, and put some on Aidan's food (carrots and meat). No one has ever made me a pot roast before this, and my daughter's are delicious.

Even though I haven't lived alone since I was 25 years old, and then only for a few years with daily visitors, I am so happy being alone while my daughter is on vacation. I am probably going to do something wicked (ie, not organic, not healthy, etc) like make chocolate pudding. Out of a mix -- Cook 'n Serve Jello brand -- one of my favorite foods. Now that I've eaten the Cheetos she bought me for a surprise, we have nothing to eat in the house that will sustain me through a few rare rounds of eating junk. (This is not all my daughter's fault - her making sure I eat food that is good for me. I've never eaten much junk food; my mom didn't buy it or allow it.)


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> In the Uk all cars over 3 years old  have to have an annual mechanical inspection, and have to get a pass certificate otherwise it's illegal to be on the road. The inspection checks many things..


Yeah, that would be a big problem.

We have to get our cars inspected every year. I was surprised when I had to get my brand new car inspected. Mine just passed it's annual inspection and regular maintenance was done on it last week, but I would expect that because it only has 13,000 miles on it and is 2.5 years old.

I've never had a car fail inspection, so I don't know what happens here. I think it is odd that my daughter's car passed its last two inspections even though the windshield washer system doesn't work and that is a safety hazard in the winter due to copious amounts of salt on the road.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I finished making my Mom's annual refrigerator magnet. They are 3-4 inches, and I have been making her a magnst every year for over 20 years.  Here is this year's magnet....
> View attachment 198913



Are they all done with cross-stitch? 
 Or have you done them with different types of stitching or crafts?


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72   It will be a relief that Joey is moving to a new home.  Seems like that other one should be shut down.  Hope your doctor has some help for you today.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Are they all done with cross-stitch?
> Or have you done them with different types of stitching or crafts?


A few were needlepoint, all of the rest were cross stitch.  Next April my Mom will be 90 years old....I don't know how many more I'll be making.


----------



## Remy

Stopped raining about 0700. Went over to work. Relieved all the cats were there. Hungry but dry. At least they have full tummies now. More rain tonight forecast so I don't know about tomorrow.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I am doing things 30 minutes at a time. Chores/reading/chores/watching one episode of my show on TV.
> 
> I can't believe I am hooked on _Virgin Rive_r on Netflix. It is so relaxing to sit on the couch and watch it. Last night, I watched until 12:30 pm. It wasn't as relaxing because Aidan barked and growled for 1.5 hours, going from one window to the next. I lit up the yard and looked out there, and couldn't see anything alarming. I worried for about 5 minutes that a prowler was out there, and went and got my phone in case I had to call 911. 100% of the time Aidan barks, he is either barking at nothing (except what he can hear, but I can't) or barking at animals or people or the garbage truck and the mail carrier.
> 
> Last night, I audibly gasped at something on my show, and he came and stood on his hind legs in front of me, barking and growling. I had a time trying to convey to him that nothing was wrong. I tell him "it's okay, Aidan", but he doesn't offen agree. This time, he finally stopped protecting me long enough to eventually listen. When I went to bed, he slept on my legs from the knees down. I fell asleep before I could remedy that, and when I awakened, I couldn't move to get out of bed. I remedied that at once. He's never done that before. He usually sleeps against my back, or takes up most of the bed, or sleeps beside me with his head on an extra pillow.
> 
> I took the pot roast my daughter made out of the freezer. There sure looks like a lot of it. I'm going to eat it for lunch and dinner until it is gone, and put some on Aidan's food (carrots and meat). No one has ever made me a pot roast before this, and my daughter's are delicious.
> 
> Even though I haven't lived alone since I was 25 years old, and then only for a few years with daily visitors, I am so happy being alone while my daughter is on vacation. I am probably going to do something wicked (ie, not organic, not healthy, etc) like make chocolate pudding. Out of a mix -- Cook 'n Serve Jello brand -- one of my favorite foods. Now that I've eaten the Cheetos she bought me for a surprise, we have nothing to eat in the house that will sustain me through a few rare rounds of eating junk. (This is not all my daughter's fault - her making sure I eat food that is good for me. I've never eaten much junk food; my mom didn't buy it or allow it.)


I like your 30 minute idea...I think I'll try that.  Maybe I'll actually get something done!


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I made cornmeal griddle cakes.  I planned to for a long time, it had been years since I had any.  They were okay but not the amazing experience I was expecting.  Probably all my own fault because I was too lazy to look for my mother's recipe and I googled a recipe instead.  The ones I made were like cornbread, I remember my mom's as being more pancake-y.  Oh well.  No idea what to do with the remaining cornmeal, I suppose it will sit in the cupboard for a year and then I'll throw it out.
I took vacation for yesterday and today.  Thought I'd get so much done, but I don't even have my holiday cards written.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> @Aneeda72   It will be a relief that Joey is moving to a new home.  Seems like that other one should be shut down.  Hope your doctor has some help for you today.


She is giving me a smaller dose of the same med since it did help, to see if the headache will be less.  Course the pharmacy does not have any.


----------



## Shero

Aneeda72 said:


> She is giving me a smaller dose of the same med since it did help, to see if the headache will be less.  Course the pharmacy does not have any.


So sorry to read about your health Aneeda. Sending you lots of good vibes


----------



## Irwin

I think I'll make some pita bread. I made Mediterranean fish stew for dinner and some pita bread would have been good with it. Is it too late this evening? Hmmm....


----------



## Aneeda72

Joey got moved into the new home.  His room is much smaller and it was a bit of a squeeze.  It a split level but he’s on the top level of only one set of stairs.  He’s on the second floor and there is a really large window that I worry he might fall out of , but otherwise it will be great.

His new 3 roommates are all very tall six foot guys and tower over him as he is 4’8.  They are also higher functioning which will help Joey but may drive them a little crazy.  The group home manager is new, and male, and Joey loves having a male instead of a female.  

Joey had no food so we had to rush over to the grocery store and pick him up food for three days till his freezer can be used.  The director agreed to buy another fridge for the home, as one is not big enough for four guys.  Joey”s freezer will be used for the entire house and next year I might buy a bigger freezer for the place.  All the guys were excited about getting another fridge.

Anyway, Joey seemed happier than he’s been in a long time.  He doesn’t have cable in his room, but they showed him, how to get it on his computer and the other guys can help him with his computer.  Joey has a million dvds for his tv, so this new home should be great.

The pharmacy got my med in and I will get it Thursday as it showed last night, a lot, amd supposed to snow, a lot today, so not going out unless they clear the roads.


----------



## Liberty

Picking up son at the airport this afternoon.  He's coming to stay for a few days. DIL is ill. Has been for a couple weeks and she was sad not to be able to come.  Doctor thinks its ulcers, but the meds he's given her aren't helping much. She's just not getting any better and the thought of flying made her more nausea prone.  

She's a pip and we will really miss her.  She's getting an endoscope so sure hope they find out what's wrong.


----------



## Trila

@Kaila
Here is another refrigerator magnet that I made.


Over the years, I have made many Christmas decorations for myself.  I went through a ceramic phrase for a few years, amongst other things.  Here is just a few of the things that I have made....



There is a lot more, but you get the idea...I like making things.


----------



## Pappy

Today we must make a BJs warehouse trip. Down to one coffee pod. Need paper goods too, and gas.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Acupuncture at 12:00 concentration on weight loss 3 sessions so far. Helps build energy, curb appetite and sustainable vibrance. Last week had periods of tiredness, meaning it is time to stop this particular treatment and reposition the needles for optimal results.


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant . LOL - LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, look! There's @Trila's OG

I've been a busy little bee what with work and mowing the lawn and wrapping stuff to ship and what all else. Right now I'm making a "lasagna" casserole using frozen ravioli...found it on Taste of Home website. It only uses five ingredients. My kind of "cooking" these days.

Today is the day the eagle sh!ts so my Rocking Chair Money has been deposited and this week my paycheck has finally made it online. Yippee. I get paid tomorrow at new job and...the biscuit store? Paycheck for the last two days I worked shows as "pending" and the check is for $150 more than I earned in two days Their computer must have seen two days' work during the pay period, figured I was still employed, and paid me the rest of the sign-on bonus Woohoo!

What'll happen with all that? It wasn't easy-come, but it certainly will be easy-go!

Okay.  Casserole is in the oven. Packages were shipped yesterday and supposed to be delivered today. They're both for DS and his husband; they live in the same city, just miles and miles away. I told them not to cheat and open them before Christmas! Got an email back saying there's "no guarantee" when they'll be opened. Darned kids.

ETA: The packages arrived before noon today. The UPS website said they'd be delivered before 9pm. Yup. That's definitely before 9pm.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a phone call from Joey early this morning, he needs cream cheese, popcorn, ham and cheese, peanut butter, drinks, and on and on.  Apparently although I spent 60 dollars on groceries last night, it was not enough.  Plus he needed paper goods-yes TP as well.

It snowed a foot last night .  It’s 18 degrees.   

Coat, hat, mittens, boots, oh and husband, off we go to Sams club, and target, then to Joey’s.  Take the stuff in.  Call the director as I thought she’d be there, nope.  She says she is shopping for some stuff Joey and the other boys need.  .

Then Joey says “Mom, it’s too bright in here, see, I need curtains for this window.”  And some other stuff.    OMGosh.  Saturday Joey, Saturday, I am tired of shopping for now.  But he is very happy in the new group home.


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, look! There's @Trila's OG
> 
> I've been a busy little bee what with work and mowing the lawn and wrapping stuff to ship and what all else. Right now I'm making a "lasagna" casserole using frozen ravioli...found it on Taste of Home website. It only uses five ingredients. My kind of "cooking" these days.
> 
> Today is the day the eagle sh!ts so my Rocking Chair Money has been deposited and this week my paycheck has finally made it online. Yippee. I get paid tomorrow at new job and...the biscuit store? Paycheck for the last two days I worked shows as "pending" and the check is for $150 more than I earned in two days Their computer must have seen two days' work during the pay period, figured I was still employed, and paid me the rest of the sign-on bonus Woohoo!
> 
> What'll happen with all that? It wasn't easy-come, but it certainly will be easy-go!
> 
> Okay.  Casserole is in the oven. Packages were shipped yesterday and supposed to be delivered today. They're both for DS and his husband; they live in the same city, just miles and miles away. I told them not to cheat and open them before Christmas! Got an email back saying there's "no guarantee" when they'll be opened. Darned kids.
> 
> ETA: The packages arrived before noon today. The UPS website said they'd be delivered before 9pm. Yup. That's definitely before 9pm.


Sorry I haven't been by much lately.  But since you have all of that  coming in, I thought maybe the drinks were on you....I'm here to help you celebrate!


----------



## Trila

@WheatenLover


----------



## Irwin

I just watched a video with my dog. We both had popcorn. I make his without any salt or butter since that's bad for him.

He loves popcorn. I can whisper "popcorn" and he'll jump up and start spinning around in excitement.    

And now, I'm trying to make some homemade bread. My first attempt at making a loaf of bread. I've made pita bread before in a frying pan, and that came out good, so now I'm getting more advanced.

I made the dough and it's setting next to me so I can keep an eye on it. It needs to set for three hours and by midnight, it should have doubled in size. Then I need to shape it and let it set for another half-hour and then bake it for half-an-hour or so.

It's kind of cool to create something from nothing.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,it was 57 with a bit of a breeze
This morning Mary& I are going on our  weekly 'road trip', to local grocery store, Tops. I usually go with friend, Thora{lives floor above me} on Fri but she just got out of hospital.Afterwards,we'll head to Target
The rest of my day will try to walk around apt complex,though we have high wind warning for most of the day.My other plans read NYT,my book,after dinner tackle daily NYT crossword puzzle,then see what's on TV tonight


----------



## Purwell

I'm going down the pub.


----------



## hollydolly

Not doing a huge amount today..yesterday I was sick , so I'm giving myself a bit of a rest today and hope it all goes away so I can go out tomorrow... It's grey, grim, and dull, so no incentive to go anywhere anyway today.. but I really must go out and get some shopping,  and have a pub lunch with my friends tomorrow before everywhere gets packed at the weekend

Unwrapped a brand new Christmas garland and realised it's wayyy too big to go where I wanted it to go, so scrub around that idea , put it in the barn for next year when I feel more like decorating properly..

Paid some bills.....then spent a  while clearing out junk from my computer... so for now..that'll do


----------



## WheatenLover

Went to grocery store a mile away with my husband. I needed to pick up some meds I was out of. He decided to go in, and it took forever because he walks so slowly. He just needed a some sweets - pies, cinnamon rolls, ice cream, cookies (for a diabetic). The store is a mile away. I got home 1.5 hours after I left. 

I haven't been to a grocery store in nearly 2 years. I thought I would be thrilled. But no. Instead, looking at all that food resulting in my losing my appetite, right there in the store. I had cookies and 2 cups of milk for dinner. I haven't had milk to drink in a long time, but even without cocoa or Nestles Quik in it, it tasted really good.

I was totally exhausted. For some reason, every time I leave the house (to see a doctor), I am really tired when I return home. So I watched a little TV and listened to the dog bark at it. He doesn't seem to associate the television to a noise source. He associates text notifications with Door Dash (thanks to my daughter), so if one is on tv, he's off to bark. So far, the last 3 nights he has barked for 1.5 hours. It seems never ending, even to me. The shows I am watching are amusing my daughter because I never watch romance type shows. Heck, I haven't watched TV since January, when I watched The Sopranos through season 2.

I did get about an hour of chores done yesterday, which is good. Today, more chores. Have to make up for what I didn't do yesterday evening. Daughter and her partner return late next Wednesday. Have already ditched the idea of putting away all my daughter's stuff -- it is stacked in boxes (some of which have been there for year), and laundry baskets - in front of the fireplace. Her partner is going to help her get her stuff put away and organized. Common living areas must be tidy, clean, and organized -- not her favorite things to do. I suspect that's why she has always intended to marry a house husband. Seriously.


----------



## Trila

It's a rain day, here.  Anyone want to play in the puddles with me?


----------



## JaniceM

Need to go out and mail a few cards, pick up some groceries.  Hope it warms up by then.


----------



## Irwin

I'm in the mood for a little binge drinking this evening but I have things to do. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bowmore

The little flappers on our dryer hood finally decomposed after 15 years.  I was looking at various options for repair, when my genius wife suggested that I just put metal mesh over the hole. Perfect!
Funny thing, yesterday, we were watching a DIY show, and it showed a bird's nest in the dryer outlet with baby birds in it. Yikes!


----------



## Verisure

Irwin said:


> I'm in the mood for a little binge drinking this evening but I have things to do. Maybe tomorrow.


If you don't have time for a binge then try filling your glass with whiskey. It's like espresso for boozers.


----------



## Verisure

bowmore said:


> The little flappers on our dryer hood finally decomposed after 15 years.  I was looking at various options for repair, when my genius wife suggested that I just put metal mesh over the hole. Perfect!
> Funny thing, yesterday, we were watching a DIY show, and it showed a bird's nest in the dryer outlet with baby birds in it. Yikes!


I've heard of *fried*, *boiled*, *grilled*, *bar-b-qued*, *pulled, *and* steamed* but *centrifugal fowl* is a new one!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trila said:


> View attachment 199227
> 
> It's a rain day, here.  Anyone want to play in the puddles with me?


You go ahead without me and then tell me all about how much fun you had


----------



## Jackie23

Yesterday I had a pedicure, bought a few groceries, gassed up car and filled up gas cans for the mower, totally exhausted when I got home, 
Today I'm doing laundry and made a big pan of brownies for a family get together for later.


----------



## Irwin

I just had a roast beef sandwich made with the artisan bread I made last night. Delicious! I'm  never buying bread again!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> But since you have all of that  coming in, I thought maybe the drinks were on you....I'm here to help you celebrate!


I volunteer to help, also!  @GeorgiaXplant


----------



## Knight

Just finished baking a batch of chocolate & walnut cookies. Next today will be a batch of potato gnocchi. Some of the gnocchi will be pre seasoned with garlic.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> She is giving me a smaller dose of the same med since it did help, to see if the headache will be less. Course the pharmacy does not have any



I hope that med will help enough, and not cause the terrible head pain.



Aneeda72 said:


> The pharmacy got my med in and I will get it Thursday



I hope they got it in, and that you are able to get it, today.



Aneeda72 said:


> Call the director as I thought she’d be there, nope. She says she is shopping for some stuff Joey and the other boys need. .



I hope the director was not getting some of the same stuff that you were.
Or if so, then I hope that the director will appreciate that the supply will go farther, and that it might help to get things there, off to a good start, for Joey.



Aneeda72 said:


> I am tired of shopping for now. But he is very happy in the new group home.



That's the important thing, and it's the goal, but it sure does sound thoroughly exhausting, for you!!


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> Have already ditched the idea of putting away all my daughter's stuff --


Good idea.  It will give him something easy to start with, as he wants to see that he is helping as he'd offered to.

And it's better for you to focus on taking care of yourself, this week, and prioritizing what you actually want to do yourself,
and on having a bit of fun and enjoying the break, as much as you're able to, before your house gets feeling sort of _full of other people.
_


----------



## Kaila

It feels like I've been dealing with one mini-crisis after another, 
but I notice that I am still here at home, so _that's something_! 

Plus, I enjoy interacting with all of you. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Knight said:


> Just finished baking a batch of chocolate & walnut cookies. Next today will be a batch of potato gnocchi. Some of the gnocchi will be pre seasoned with garlic.


Gnocchi? What time should we be there?


----------



## Tom 86

I don't wrap presents anymore. * I go to the Doller Tree store* & get the Christmas bags $1.00 each to put things in with some colored tissue paper.  So I set up my card table in the spare bedroom & I got all of them bagged except for ones running late from Amazon.


----------



## Jules

Laundry.
Sorted the cranberries to make @GeorgiaXplant recipe.  Threw a quarter of them away and will go to a different store to buy another bag.  If you’re reading here, how long do these store in the fridge?  
One SDiL is faithful about sending photos of their daughter at Xmas.  Changed out the one in the frame.  I’ve kept all the other years at the back of the new one.  It was fun to look at.  How did time go by so quickly.


----------



## oldpeculier

Beautiful winter day, 64*. Went for a motorcycle ride and blew some cobwebs from my brain.


----------



## Jackie23

Jules I've have kept homemade cranberry sauce up to three weeks in fridge in an airtight container.
The berries, I'm not sure....


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Laundry.
> Sorted the cranberries to make @GeorgiaXplant recipe.  Threw a quarter of them away and will go to a different store to buy another bag.  If you’re reading here, how long do these store in the fridge?
> One SDiL is faithful about sending photos of their daughter at Xmas.  Changed out the one in the frame.  I’ve kept all the other years at the back of the new one.  It was fun to look at.  How did time go by so quickly.


I find that they usually last a while in the refrigerator, maybe 2 weeks...or longer than that......
(that is, the cranberries, not the photo's  
And, not the recipe, either, if that is what you meant, 
(I dont remember what the recipe was for)
_ _
*But, If you did mean the cranberries 
then , they would last a lot longer in the freezer. *

Please ignore this post, if it is entirely irrelevant!!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I volunteer to help, also!  @GeorgiaXplant


Party time!!!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Party time!!!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


>


I love it!!!  I don't have that many party stickers!


----------



## palides2021

Today, responded to some Christmas cards that had been sent to me. Also wrote several other Christmas cards to family and friends. Had to be careful with the ink because if I shut the card too early, the ink would smudge. So I set up a system of preparing one card and letting it air dry while I wrote the addresses on the envelopes. By holding the card up to the light, I could see the glow of the ink which meant it was still wet. Already threw out one card because it smudged. Then I had to think about the postage stamps. What stamp would this person like on their envelope? Have you ever noticed the stamps on your envelopes? I do. So if the person was artistic, I would put a nice stamp with colors or gardens. My book of Christmas postage stamps was already gone, so I sifted through my pile of postage stamps (because I didn't want to go to the post office to get new ones) and found some good ones to use. For those people I know won't care what stamps I use, I just slap a stamp with the flag on it.

Several weeks ago, my basement had flooded, and I was busy with remediating it, drying everything, and renovating it and dealing with insurance company and contractors. Well, today, I officially was finished! The contractor came and took the last bit of trash and I mopped the basement afterward with Swiffer (lavender). Boy, it had collected so much dust!  But the lavender smell was inviting. Just glad this is over with. I like the peachy color of the walls with the nice white baseboards.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I love it!!!  I don't have that many party stickers!


Yes, you do! 
I found all of them, in various sections, in our own SF Reply Box, under that smiley face. I think I brought enough for _everyone, didn't I? _


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Yes, you do!
> I found all of them, in various sections, in our own SF Reply Box, under that smiley face. I think I brought enough for _everyone, didn't I? _


I don't know what that is.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I don't know what that is.



In the same box that you write your post, there is a bar across the top of that rectangle.
In it, there's a smiley face, you can click on, to drop down a long group of options of small pictures to go into your post, whereever your cursor is.
Give it a look, and a try.


----------



## Shero

Just went for a short swim. Now I am lying on the verandah sunning myself


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> In the same box that you write your post, there is a bar across the top of that rectangle.
> In it, there's a smiley face, you can click on, to drop down a long group of options of small pictures to go into your post, whereever your cursor is.
> Give it a look, and a try.


Well, I'll be!  Thank you!  I keep telling people that I'm computer dysfunctional....I need, and appreciate, all the help I can get!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A job well thought of over is half done. Therefore, my refrigerator is half cleaned One should clean one's fridge before it looks like a failed biology experiment.


Food doesn't last long enough around here to go bad.  If we don't want it anymore, we give it to The Girls (chickens)


----------



## Trila

I made Kahlua fudge today, for the Holidays. 

Finished going through the extensive amount of Christmas decorations, got rid of a bins worth.  Helped to put up the outside decorations.  Made ravioli for dinner.


----------



## katlupe

Going to a small coffee hour at my neighbor's home today. Just down the hall. That is in the afternoon, 

This morning I will finish cleaning my stove hood, kitchen counter and back splash. Reorganize one cupboard. Wash the outside of the cupboards, stove and refrigerator. All the things my aide never did. She only lasted a little over a month but was out more days than she was here. It is true that if you want something done right, do it yourself.

Putting pork chops and sauerkraut in the IP for supper tomorrow. I like to cook it a day ahead, seems to be better that way.


----------



## Aneeda72

Two doctor appointment.  One to get some cancer spots burned off, the other for an ultrasound.

Got the heart test yesterday, ugh.  Apparently all my heart arteries are torturous, so instead of being straight they are twisted like corkscrews.  Dr. Google has two schools on thoughts on this so guess I have to wait for the real doctor to tell me what this means.


----------



## Lewkat

Finally having the accumulated moisture behind the implanted lens in my left eye lasered out this afternoon.


----------



## Liberty

Son is here, from Ohio.  He and hub love to sit on the back deck, son doing his calls and computer work and hub reading his fav book...both of them drinking coffee and enjoying their morning cigars.

I'm still going to wrap presents...put it off from the other day.  
We're going out to dine al fresco at Pappadeaux - a big New Orleans style popular restaurant.  DIL couldn't come down with son - she is ill with a Hiatal Hernia.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I do nothing ( p.s. that is really impossible when ya think about it)


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> Good idea.  It will give him something easy to start with, as he wants to see that he is helping as he'd offered to.
> 
> And it's better for you to focus on taking care of yourself, this week, and prioritizing what you actually want to do yourself,
> and on having a bit of fun and enjoying the break, as much as you're able to, before your house gets feeling sort of _full of other people.
> _


I am really enjoying being alone (with the dog). Six days before the two come home sometime after midnight (literally the beginning of day 7), since live an hour from the airport.

My iist of things to do is too long; there is no way I could possibly do it all. I am doing the things that are most important to me.


----------



## Irwin

I'm getting my covid booster shot and a flu shot today at 12:30... just in time for the omicron variant.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been thick fog here today... but I needed to go out, I haven't been out properly other than to the nearest Aldi... for over 2 weeks... ,so I drove to the large town in the next county. I'd been seduced by all the pictures in the Media of London, being deathly quiet, now that no-one apparently is going into work after BJ told everyone to start working from home again... last week..

Oh but I totally forgot, that not only is it the week before Christmas, but WFH is a twisted acronym for many,  meaning  ..go shopping, fill the roads up with traffic, crowd into pubs , cafes' and bars .. and make the shops heave with people so much there wasn't even a basket or trolley to be had ....so you can tell by that , that my journey was arduous..traffic was at a standstill , and not helped by the fog either..

In the event,  I decided just to go to the strip mall area of town and not into the centre where all the bigger stores are... because it would be so much harder to get back out..

Anyway.. I  got  what I went for which was the main thing.. got some groceries too.. and bought a new arched mirror for a wall in the livingroom....my friend got her shopping all in one store which was a great result, so it meant we were in and out of the stores within an hour.. and were able to go and have a pie and a drink at the pub..before setting off home in a different direction through the country lanes and avoiding the motorways


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's the most glorious day here! Sunny and going to hit 70F+. Yay. The rain starts tomorrow

I'm gonna go out and cut back the cannas. There are all kinds of things that need to be done in the garden, but just getting the cannas cut back is probably all I'll manage today. I usually look around and make a plan that's far more ambitious than I can accomplish. Then it doesn't get done, and I beat myself up for not doing my gardenkeeping (that's like housekeeping except in the garden).


----------



## Aneeda72

Saw the doctor, had several skin cancers burned off including one on the top of my head.  One skin cancer, on the cheek of my face (not to be confused with a cheek where the sun has never shown ) had to be biopsied and may require surgery.   

Did I mention I fell on the ice yesterday morning.  Few bruises on my arm,-my newly operated on six months ago hip is very sore and stiff as is my shoulder.  But no broken bones.  Stella has grown so much bought her a new harness today.  She now wears extra small instead of extra extra small.  .


----------



## Mizmo

Cold here but sunny..no snow yet. I was planning to do nothing but the sun called me out.
I am off out to library to pick up DVD Prime Suspect 3.  Terrific show with Helen Mirren as Jane Tennison, lady detective
I have seen the whole series before but Don't remember them entirely so it's like watching new all over again.
Also a book by Linwood Barclay...terrific  crime  writer....read lots of his books.
Big thanks to our libraries.


----------



## Pecos

It is “big times” around here today. I am getting a haircut. It doesn’t take much to entertain me these days.


----------



## Pappy

So far we have been to the bank, stopped and had coffee and donuts and brought home hamburgers and fries for lunch. Tonight is ice cream night at the clubhouse followed by bingo.


----------



## oldpeculier

Took some trash off, washed dishes, and did a load of laundry. 
I've punched the clock and off work for the weekend.


----------



## Lewkat

Lewkat said:


> Finally having the accumulated moisture behind the implanted lens in my left eye lasered out this afternoon.


The deed is done and I can see once again, clear as a bell.  Thank God.


----------



## RadishRose

Laundry.
WooHoo.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wow. We sure are a bunch of travelers in the fast lane. Read back a few posts. Laundry, haircut, emptying the trash, etc...jussayin' 

I did start cutting the cannas back, but only got about a third of the way through. There are 20 big plants. 20.


----------



## Kaila

Lewkat said:


> Finally having the accumulated moisture behind the implanted lens in my left eye lasered out this afternoon.


I hope you found that experience not as unpleasant as it sounds!
And I hope you will be able to enjoy seeing much better!


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wow. We sure are a bunch of travelers in the fast lane. Read back a few posts. Laundry, haircut, emptying the trash, etc...jussayin'
> 
> I did start cutting the cannas back, but only got about a third of the way through. There are 20 big plants. 20.



20 canna plants must be gorgeous when they are in bloom!
I even love the large leaves on those, when not blooming, too. 

Since many of us are living such exciting lives, as you pointed out 
perhaps I should mention that I hand-washed a pair of fleece socks, 
to keep my feet warm and comfy-toasty, in bed. 

And another highlight to my day:
My wonderful helper dropped a bag on the floor, that had *2* *dozen* eggs in it. 
So I needed to put most of them, into the freezer.
I am very glad I learned how to do that, about a year ago,
*right here at SF!  *
Where we learn from each other, how to improve our exciting lives.

*Btw, Guess what we had for breakfast, today?*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Kaila! How exciting. Hand washed fleece socks. Rescued two dozen eggs and froze them. You live a lot more exciting life than the rest of us.

Re the cannas: yeah, they are stunning in the summertime. Red, coral, yellow, pink.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went for a drive in the car. Then stopped and did some grocery shopping.  Pretty well stocked up now. I should not need to do any shopping until after Christmas*


----------



## timoc

*Today, I saw schoolkids*, 3 boys and 3 girls who were larking about on a busy road. 
Two girls were chucking things at one of the boys when he stepped off the pavement, and backed into the road and the oncoming traffic. 
By some miracle the driver of a car must have stood on his brakes and stopped inches away from the boy, if it had been me driving that car I think my reflexes being slower, I'd probably of hit the boy. 
I was amazed that the youngster didn't hold up his arms and apologise to the driver for his sillyness, instead, he walked around the car kicking it and hurling abuse at the driver.
If I'd been 20 years younger, I'd of walked over there and given the cheeky young blighter a  good kick  up the backside.


----------



## Lewkat

Kaila said:


> I hope you found that experience not as unpleasant as it sounds!
> And I hope you will be able to enjoy seeing much better!


No, it wasn't unpleasant at all.  The wait was worse.  Just a few clicks and it was done.


----------



## Irwin

I think I'll work out a bit. My body hurts and that's the only thing that helps. That and tequila, but tonight's not a drinking night.


----------



## Jules

@Lewkat, is this first time you’ve had that done on that lens?

Today.  Paid bills, played bridge online, planned a menu for Sunday company.  DH & I did the grocery shopping together so we could get in and out quickly.  When I rush, I don’t stop to consider the logic of buying items.  My fridge is too full.


----------



## Kaila

I couldn't sleep, got up to have some broth; Now, I'm checking in, here at SF, mainly to change my mental focus, then will go back to bed...it's nearing 5 a.m....

My area is due to change abruptly, tomorrow (today?)
on Sat afternoon, from Autumn to full Winter, with several inches of sudden snow, now expected.
I don't mind.  I'm stocked up on essentials.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I couldn't sleep, got up to have some broth; Now, I'm checking in, here at SF, mainly to change my mental focus, then will go back to bed...it's nearing 5 a.m....
> 
> My area is due to change abruptly, tomorrow (today?)
> on Sat afternoon, from Autumn to full Winter, with several inches of sudden snow, now expected.
> I don't mind.  I'm stocked up on essentials.


hope you manage to get back to sleep Kaila... it's 10.30am here and a damp dismal day....


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> hope you manage to get back to sleep Kaila... it's 10.30am here and a damp dismal day....


Thank you!  It helps to have a personal hello, before I do that! 
I hope your day will have something nice in it, too.  See you sometime later on.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thank you!  It helps to have a personal hello, before I do that!
> I hope your day will have something nice in it, too.  See you sometime later on.


sleep well Kaila...


----------



## Lewkat

Jules said:


> @Lewkat, is this first time you’ve had that done on that lens?
> 
> Today.  Paid bills, played bridge online, planned a menu for Sunday company.  DH & I did the grocery shopping together so we could get in and out quickly.  When I rush, I don’t stop to consider the logic of buying items.  My fridge is too full.


Yes, Jules and I hope it is the only time.  I couldn't stand that blurring at all.  I asked the doctor if it would recur and he said only in very rare instances.


----------



## Shero

I did all that I am going to do today. I am now in bed, unfortunately I have flossed and cleaned my teeth so more chocolate is out of the question.
Today, I exercised some patience with my handsome pirate, who wanted to dress up the front porch with fairy lights, now that the tree is up.
So he went down to the pen, got boxes of lights that we use on the boat when having a party onboard. Put them all up by himself, saying he thought I needed a break. How sweet! Enjoy your day all!


----------



## Aneeda72

Have spent the week doing doctor appointments, getting Joey settled in his new group home, and meetings about Joey with various people both in person and on the phone.  Today we go over to organize his room better, hopefully.

Replace an old chest of drawers with a newish one, take over a bookcase, buy the curtains he wanted and hang them, take him, and his roommates lunch, get more groceries for him and some for the roommates, and on and on and on.   It’s never ending and I don’t feel too good myself.

And there are not enough hours in the day.  Plus it’s 18 degrees and I’d like to stay home under a blanket and be warm.  Poor Stella has been locked up most of the week in her crate (she has pee issues plus she eats her poop ).  So we can’t leave her out to play.  In fact, I got up at 2am just to give her lots of play time before we have to take off.  It’s not like I sleep anyway.

Still got to get a couple Xmas gift card presents, wrap a few CDs that I have for Joey.    Take my other kid his presents and Sunday have lunch with oldest son and his girlfriend.  I did less before I retired.

And yes, as predicted, husband wants to buy a new house, actually townhouse.  We have been looking at those as well.  And will run over and look at one this morning before we start doing everything else.  Just what I wanted, another house with stairs.  I can barely contain my excitement.  

I want the three level one we saw.  He can live on the upper level, I can live in the basement, and the dog can have the middle.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,it was 35 outside,went to store to get some milk. I was wearing my boots because snow/sleet/rain is in the forecast It started snowing a couple minutes after I came home
My plans for the day vacuuming furntiture,laundry. If its not  bad later this morning I'll try to walk around the apt complex just to get some fresh air


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went over to the big island (Puerto Rico) on the car ferry with our friends two days ago. Made the trip to CostCo, and stocked up on food. Also had to get car inspection to get our cars yearly registration completed. Didn't have our car, so had to pay $20 instead of the $11.00 if you have the car. When in Rome kind of deal. Worked out, and did 2 mile beach walk yesterday, and a few small chores. Getting everything ready to pressure wash, and apply 25 gallons of elastomeric roof coating to 3000sf of roof. Usually takes me 3-4 days to complete, if the weather cooperates. Mike


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A little last-minute Christmas shopping, then home to wrap (uh-oh, gotta rustle up some scotch tape =( to avoid going back to the store)

Now I'm going to sit back, sip chai and re-watch another episode of "Endeavour"  I especially enjoy Roger Allam's character, Fred Thursday.


----------



## Ebony

Christmas shopping, then did some housework, I may clean the inside of my windows later too.


----------



## Sassycakes

Well, Thanks to my Hubby I have been crying for the last hour. He was looking for a letter he needed and came across papers and pictures of mine from years ago. One was a letter written to me by my older brother from 2002. My brother had passed away 5yrs ago. In the letter, he apologized for not keeping in touch with me and my sister for years. He said that we were doing a wonderful job taking care of our Mom and he was sorry that he wasn't doing anything for her. There were also pictures of my Mom's younger brother. He was slow and called me Bunny Rabbitt and gave me a kiss every time he visited. There were also notes my husband wrote me from when we met. There was even a story my sister wrote in High School and was put in one of the yearbooks. There are two funny things also. My footprint at birth and my sisters. I called her after I got done crying and told her "Boy did our feet get big." Now I'm going to copy them and send them to her so she can cry too.


----------



## Pinky

The exciting highlight of my day, is ... I wrapped all the Christmas presents!  
Also wrapped grand-pup's birthday and Xmas toys 
It feels good to have that all done.


----------



## Jackie23

I'm preparing for a family supper next week, extra cleaning....mostly prepared food...anyway I'm somewhat stressed and fearful about covid....I'll just have to eliminate hugs and kisses, and hope that's enough...I have all my shots not sure about the others.


----------



## palides2021

Sassycakes said:


> Well, Thanks to my Hubby I have been crying for the last hour. He was looking for a letter he needed and came across papers and pictures of mine from years ago. One was a letter written to me by my older brother from 2002. My brother had passed away 5yrs ago. In the letter, he apologized for not keeping in touch with me and my sister for years. He said that we were doing a wonderful job taking care of our Mom and he was sorry that he wasn't doing anything for her. There were also pictures of my Mom's younger brother. He was slow and called me Bunny Rabbitt and gave me a kiss every time he visited. There were also notes my husband wrote me from when we met. There was even a story my sister wrote in High School and was put in one of the yearbooks. There are two funny things also. My footprint at birth and my sisters. I called her after I got done crying and told her "Boy did our feet get big." Now I'm going to copy them and send them to her so she can cry too.


What a beautiful and heart-touching story!


----------



## palides2021

Had our last Zoom meeting of the year with our writers' group. We had written stories about our best Christmases along with poems that we read aloud. Decided to record it and share later with the rest of the group. We ended the meeting with a Christmas sing-along. It was a feel-good moment.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> I'm preparing for a family supper next week, extra cleaning....mostly prepared food...anyway I'm somewhat stressed and fearful about covid....I'll just have to eliminate hugs and kisses, and hope that's enough...I have all my shots not sure about the others.


yes its all a worry isn't it ?.. especially with this new variant which they say is much more easily caught than the Delta variant... albeit not as deadly .


----------



## Knight

Breaking out the large cast iron frying pan to fry some jumbo scallops. I'll use the drippings from the scallops done in butter to fry a batch of the garlic flavored gnocchi I made the other day. Not sure what dressing I'll use for the wilted fresh spinach, probably blu cheese.  Dessert will be one of those extra large chocolate & walnut cookies that were made the same day as the gnocchi.


----------



## Sliverfox

Discussed going out to  eat,, but settled on leftovers.

Had a  package of cobbler mix , thickened  some peaches & made that.
Now catching up with SF  &  sending  emails to  friends.

It's  a miserable, rainy & chilly day here.


----------



## PamfromTx

I am doing zip, nada!   Just floating around ~ I am lethargic because I slept too late.  Will pop in the shower and take a cold shower to wake up.


----------



## PamfromTx

Knight said:


> Breaking out the large cast iron frying pan to fry some jumbo scallops. I'll use the drippings from the scallops done in butter to fry a batch of the garlic flavored gnocchi I made the other day. Not sure what dressing I'll use for the wilted fresh spinach, probably blu cheese.  Dessert will be one of those extra large chocolate & walnut cookies that were made the same day as the gnocchi.


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Jules

Parked well away from the store so I don’t get trapped in by the crowds and by the snow.  We have a snow warning and it wasn’t nice walking.  Returned a pair jeans and ended up buying two shirts so broke even.  At the grocery store, they were out of those dried onion rings to top a casserole.  Home for lunch and just finishing up coffee.  Later I’ll go out again to one store for those onion rings.  I may have to change one of my recipes for tomorrow.  Now I’m going to put a laundry on.


----------



## IrisSenior

I am rather disappointed as daughter cancelled my birthday breakfast for tomorrow morning and will probably cancel coming to my house for Christmas...sigh...and you can all guess why...


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> I am rather disappointed as daughter cancelled my birthday breakfast for tomorrow morning and will probably cancel coming to my house for Christmas...sigh...and you can all guess why...


why ?.. covid ?......you're completely vaxxed up aren't you ?..  what about your daughter? ...awwww so sorry you won't see her for your birthday, I know what that feels like...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> why ?.. covid ?......you're completely vaxxed up aren't you ?..


Have to agree with that sentiment, we have just got in from a rocking good night at a country pub, out in the forest. Everyone took care, all showed their inoculation cards, what a difference being out was, what a great party too. We dined out in the restaurant area and the bar area had been cleared of tables and chairs, a local band had everyone on their feet. It was wonderful.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Have to agree with that sentiment, we have just got in from a rocking good night at a country pub, out in the forest. Everyone took care, all showed their inoculation cards, what a difference being out was, what a great party too. We dined out in the restaurant area and the bar area had been cleared of tables and chairs, a local band had everyone on their feet. It was wonderful.


Oh I envy you, nothing like that goes on around here....


----------



## OysterBay

I'm drinkin beer and trying to order 2 pepperoni pies online from Little Caesars. Sounds simple enough, but NO. Immediately there were 2 complications. First, the Doordash delivery site is showing the _wrong_ delivery address. Next, I got an urgent email from my bank fraud detection service, saying there are suspicious charges on my card, (Little Caesars) and if I don't quickly respond to authorize the charge... They will freeze my card again? And I will have to request a new card be mailed to me, which takes several weeks and is a royal hassle. My bank has done this before, and I could not pay my rent or buy food for weeks! 

Wow. I just wanted a friggin pizza. Not spend hours on hold, calling Little Caesars' and my bank customer support lines to straighten out the problems ordering a pie has created! The aggravation has ruined my appetite!


----------



## Aneeda72

Spent the day at Joey setting his room up.  Tired as heck.  6pm almost done and husband goes to move his dresser, be careful I say.  Watch it!, I yelled.  I got it, he says.  Yup, je got it, a d he’s going to get it.  He broke the bottom front completely off.    Idiot!!

Joey started to cry and I said stop.  We have another dresser in the car, and we did.  . I had hoped to put two dressers in his room so I brought the second one over today.  Took the broken one out, told Joey we’d get his pictures hung next Saturday, and since we were close to IKEA, popped the broken dresser back into the car, and took it back to IKEA  for a refund.

Put his new sweats on the top of the dresser and told him I’d bring more hangers next week for them, but I was tired and leaving.

Told Joey NOT to change stuff in his room.  Hopefully he doesn’t, but he will.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on a short walk this morning around 6:30,wearing my boots, a tad nippy 
I'll be going to my church later service at 10:30am,couldn't go last Sun was too windy
This afternoon,my friend, Mary&I are going to friend's house have dinner with him&his partner,Don. Don lives here at our apt building Mary has never seen Dave's house  all decorated for xmas. We were there this past summer for dinner


----------



## Ruthanne

Not a darn thing if I can help it....


----------



## Pepper

My son is coming to take, with me, my girl cat Buffy to the vet.  She has chewed off all the fur on her right top paw.  It started a year ago.  She has been to another vet a few times with no results.  Today we are going to a new vet.  3 neighbors really like this doc.  I hope she can finally get some help.  Sometimes I look at her paw and want to vomit, it's that gross.  By some miracle, uninfected so far.  I examine it & smell it a few times a day.  I feel so sorry for my best girl.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some days I just say @#&+ it!  And thats the truth.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning everyone....it is cold cold in Texas this morning.  Today I'll probably watch movies, I usually save the good ones for the weekends....Weekends are long.


----------



## hollydolly

Very foggy day here today again..4th day in a row. I'm pleased I'm not driving in it because here in the countryside it's wayy more difficult to see through the fog than it is in town... 

It's cold too... 6deg at 2.30pm.. will be colder in an hour and half when its dark 

I got some Ivy cut back this morning.. from the brick shed. It had grown very quickly this last few weeks since we've had heavy rain, and the branches were thick, so I wanted to nip that in the bud ( 'scuse the pun)... before it got too thick and I'd have to use a saw on them, and I was still able to cut them with the branch  pruners . It felt really cold out in the garden, but i have a super thick jumper on so really it was just my hands that got icy...***bbrrrr***

Daughter rang and we chatted for over 1/2 hour , she'd just been to see 2 houses that are for sale about an hour North of where she lives.. but neither of them despite looking great on paper were suitable.. which is a shame because working full time, she doesn't get too much time to look at house,s and by the time she does they're usually sold.. ..and her temporary rental is due to end fairly soon... 

I've got a mutton Pie in the oven , and I'm going to have that with Beans for lunch


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I've got a mutton Pie in the oven , and I'm going to have that with Beans for lunch


When we dine out on a Sunday, inevitably we choose the traditional fare of roast beef and all the trimmings. Today, my wife wants to finish something that she is making so your's truly has prepared the meal. Chicken risotto, which went down a treat, helped by the glass of white wine. Cheers! All that preparation for Sunday roast, I'll leave that to the pub's chef.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I crocheted a little baby beanie hat. Got three others ready to go to local charity.

 Love doing them when my  fumbly fingers let me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jackie23 said:


> Morning everyone....it is cold cold in Texas this morning.  Today I'll probably watch movies, I usually save the good ones for the weekends....Weekends are long.


It was 17 degrees when I got up this morning, how “cold, cold” is it where you are?  @Jackie23


----------



## PamfromTx

Laundry and housework.  Hubby is cooking some type of shrimp dish...later.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> It was 17 degrees when I got up this morning, how “cold, cold” is it where you are?  @Jackie23


Not cold here, it's 50F in South Texas.


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> Today I crocheted a little baby beanie hat. Got three others ready to go to local charity.
> 
> Love doing them when my  fumbly fingers let me.
> View attachment 199718


Would love to see a pic!


----------



## Aneeda72

Had a great lunch at the Korean BBQ place.  Our son and his SO took us out for Xmas.  They leave for California Thursday to go see her mother and family.

Messaged our realtor that we were no longer going to look for a house.  The last house we looked at and offered on had 18 offers and ours was not accepted so we will stay in the apartment, and try again in a year.  We are NOT going to end up house poor. We have to resign our lease January 1.  Will let the mortgage lady know tomorrow.

Got all my fairly new towels folded up and ready to take to Joey.  He only has four ragged mismatched towels and is using a couple of kitchen dishcloths for washcloths.    What happened to his complete set of fairly new towels-who knows but I can guess.  His new socks are also gone as well .  Will take them over next week, and buy myself some new ones, again.

Also buy him groceries next week, as there was not enough time to do it this week.

Husband went back to full time and got his new work schedule today as the rent will be raised with the new lease and we want to get the car paid off as soon as possible with the rising costs of everything.  He has worked from home since Covid started so a new upsurge won’t effect us. Now that winter is here, and it’s super cold, and lots of snow; we will mostly stay in.

My face really hurts and looks awful from the burning of the skin cancer and the one biopsy.  Whine.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I am in holiday vacation eating mode.  Actually started Friday night and will continue until the end of next weekend.  My treat (so far today) was a big bowl of strawberries with whipped cream.  Yesterday was a lot of peanuts.

Last night I was up almost all night unable to tear myself away from the computer.  Part of the time I was revising my future retirement budget and going into a complete despair that I didn't have enough money to retire after all, but eventually I found I'd put the medicare part b/d stuff in twice, I'd included pet vet and car maintenance in both separate buckets and within Credit Card budget, and I'd over-estimated how much taxes would be, so finally I was back to "able to retire" status.  But I still worry that I haven't budgeted expenses properly. 

All the talk about Omicron has put me in the same mood at early in the pandemic so I submitted a big grocery order for tomorrow to stock up a lot.  I'm being smarter about it this time, in 2020 I bought flour (which I recently threw away), this time I bought microwavable rice cups, lentils, microwavable mashed potato cups, and a bunch of meat to freeze. Oh and cans of beans.  I figure this is all food that I really will eat, if not soon then sometime in the next year.

So, I feel more prepared if all the young grocery kids catch omicron and stay home sick with it for a week, I will be okay.  I suppose it would be more risky if utility workers all get sick.  Hope they are all vaccinated.


----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> Would love to see a pic!


Oh the baby beanies already gone to neighbour who does the work for charity but here are couple of others.
 Larger and they go to her church to be shipped to somewhere in Africa.
Apparently the poorer kids luv to wear them especially at night as it does get chilly.


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> Oh the baby beanies already gone to neighbour who does the work for charity but here are couple of others.
> Larger and they go to her church to be shipped to somewhere in Africa.
> Apparently the poorer kids luv to wear them especially at night as it does get chilly.
> 
> View attachment 199738
> View attachment 199739


You are a blessing; thank you for being so kind hearted.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have been looking for some soft and cozy caps for my g-nieces and am unable to find any.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> why ?.. covid ?......you're completely vaxxed up aren't you ?..  what about your daughter? ...awwww so sorry you won't see her for your birthday, I know what that feels like...


The new Omnicrom is running wild in this province and cases are going up and up...daughter did do a driveway visit today. She also suggested that if we all do a rapid covid test (she gave me some) on Christmas morning and it is negative then her and her family will come on Christmas day.
Edited to add: yes my household have had 1st and 2nd shots with hubby and I both have boosters. Daughter is worried about her 9 yr old daughter who has only had one dose.


----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> I have been looking for some soft and cozy caps for my g-nieces and am unable to find any.  I'll keep looking.


Ah too bad we are so far apart.
I like to pass my time with crochet ( knitting is out for sure) when as I said before my fingers allow me. I have peripheral nerve damage ..some days it is working hard on me , somedays not.
Those days I make use of them...the fingers I mean


----------



## dobielvr

Jackie23 said:


> Morning everyone....it is cold cold in Texas this morning.  Today I'll probably watch movies, I usually save the good ones for the weekends....Weekends are long.


Ditto.  
I usually watch my saved Hallmark movies on the weekend.  Leisurely.


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> Ah too bad we are so far apart.
> I like to pass my time with crochet ( knitting is out for sure) when as I said before my fingers allow me. I have peripheral nerve damage ..some days it is working hard on me , somedays not.
> Those days I make use of them...the fingers I mean


Not to worry, I'll keep looking.  When the weather clears up... we'll go to the neighboring city to the large mall and try Macy's and/or Dillard's.  They of course will get them after Christmas.  I hope they dig out the ones I have bought them in the past.... in the meantime.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just hanging in. Not much, The high point of my day came just about a half hour ago. I went downstairs to pick up a couple packages from Amazon. Nice enough. Then I heard someone call my name..and looked at some person. She said "Remember me?"  So, I Senior Momented out. Turns out she is a cousin of mine. We were not really close but she is moving in next month..and two doors down from me.  So, there was that.*


----------



## dobielvr

Since I will be having company over in the upcoming week......I decided I better do some dusting.  I can't remember the last time I did it lol.  
Also, a sorry attempt to clean the oven.  I really just wanted to see how quick the oven cleaner worked after spraying it on.  That's on my to do list for tuesday while my car is at the mechanics.

Folded some clothes, took out some trash, sent a couple of holiday greetings via text to a couple of people, and here I am.
Hallmark movies next.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Since I will be having company over in the upcoming week......I decided I better do some dusting.  I can't remember the last time I did it lol.
> Also, a sorry attempt to clean the oven.  I really just wanted to see how quick the oven cleaner worked after spraying it on.  That's on my to do list for tuesday while my car is at the mechanics.
> 
> Folded some clothes, took out some trash, sent a couple of holiday greetings via text to a couple of people, and here I am.
> Hallmark movies next.


When I was cleaning Joey’s computer table yesterday he said “boy mom, you really love to clean”.


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> I feel so sorry for my best girl.


I hope that the new Vet.Dr. will be great, and have some excellent suggestions, for your wonderful girl!


----------



## Lawrence00

National Geographic Parks - Yellowstone on YouTube.


----------



## Bretrick

I will be catching up with a friend whom I used to work with over 5 years ago. Going for coffee some place.
Then I will be attending my hydrotherapy session at the pool.
Then I will do some grocery shopping. Then I will come home and watch Australia finish off the Englishmens in the 2nd Ashes test.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Since I will be having company over in the upcoming week......I decided I better do some dusting.  I can't remember the last time I did it lol.
> Also, a sorry attempt to clean the oven.  I really just wanted to see how quick the oven cleaner worked after spraying it on.  That's on my to do list for tuesday while my car is at the mechanics.
> 
> Folded some clothes, took out some trash, sent a couple of holiday greetings via text to a couple of people, and here I am.
> Hallmark movies next.


LOL at the dusting.  My pet peeve.  I ignore it as long as I can.


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> LOL at the dusting. My pet peeve. I ignore it as long as I can.


Does it go away on its own, at some point?   Perhaps if it feels it's being totally ignored? 
(_No?  Mine doesn't either! )_


----------



## Shero

Lewkat said:


> The deed is done and I can see once again, clear as a bell.  Thank God.



Hello Lewkat,
So glad all went well with the procedure. May I ask you this: did the doctor say how the moisture accumulated?
Also, do you use lubricating eye drops? I use these and am wondering if it can be a cause. Something I shall ask my own doc when I see him.
.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
What are you putting on your face, to soothe the burn spots and the scraped one? That must be slow to heal.

@Mizmo 
Those hats are adorable and well stitched!  I am sure the baby ones, are wonderful, as well!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I napped and watched T.V.  I also talked on the phone with my son and BFF. I watched part of a documentary about cruise ships and started watching Amazon Prime's The Wheel of Time. The scenery in both the doc (about a Norwegian cruise) and the show were gorgeous. Now I'm on here trying to catch up with some posts. I will probably get back to my T.V. watching tonight.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> @Aneeda72
> What are you putting on your face, to soothe the burn spots and the scraped one? That must be slow to heal.
> 
> @Mizmo
> Those hats are adorable and well stitched!  I am sure the baby ones, are wonderful, as well!


Nothing on any of then, the spots are quite swollen.  He didn’t scrape it.  He gave me shots and   dug a bit out, it’s scabbed over now.  He seemed sure it was not good.  Should know by Tuesday.


----------



## dseag2

My partner is off work for the next 3 days, which is unheard of.  We went to see Nightmare Alley today.  There was one other couple in the theater.  It was an amazing movie, set in the 40's.  During the first 30 minutes, I was thinking "what am I watching?", then it became riveting.  Bradley Cooper and Cate Blanchett were amazing.


----------



## jujube

I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon tomorrow and then on Tuesday, I'm taking the great-granddaughters (2 and 5) to Legoland.

Pray for me.  I should have stopped shaking  and be sane enough to post by New Year's Day.....LOL.

If you read about an old lady who has barricaded herself behind a wall of Legos and won't come out,  well, that'll be me....


----------



## Lewkat

Shero said:


> Hello Lewkat,
> So glad all went well with the procedure. May I ask you this: did the doctor say how the moisture accumulated?
> Also, do you use lubricating eye drops? I use these and am wondering if it can be a cause. Something I shall ask my own doc when I see him.
> .


It probably started when the lens was implanted and then just spread for a few months thereafter.  Yes, I do use lubricating eye drops which he recommends for my dry eyes.  I read a great deal of the time so they get tired and dry.  He did not feel that had anything to do with the moisture behind the lens.  As a matter of fact, he was certain of it.  So check with your doctor and see if he agrees.


----------



## dseag2

I wish you a speedy recovery, Lewkat.  I went to get Lasik and/or Crystal Lens surgery and was told the curvature of my eye made it impossible, so it's glasses for me for the rest of my life.  I wish I could get your surgery.


----------



## palides2021

Today I was quite happy because my son came home from college for the holidays. Hadn't seen him since Thanksgiving. He helped me put up the Christmas lights outside. I know it's a little late. Usually we have the lights up after Thanksgiving, but he was away and it's difficult for me to do it alone, especially if I have to use the ladder. It was quite cold and windy, and I had to go back inside and add a scarf and hat to my outfit. I was practically shivering. He also bought this remote gadget that turns the lights on and off from inside the house so I wouldn't have to do it from the garage as before, which I really liked.

Our neighborhood also had a visit by the local firetruck with Santa Claus in it waving to everyone. When I heard the sirens, I thought there was a fire in the neighborhood, but as soon as I went to the door and saw Santa, I was thrilled. I waved back. It's wonderful to see the neighbors and their families going out to meet him.

Have a good evening!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

dobielvr said:


> Since I will be having company over in the upcoming week......I decided I better do some dusting.  I can't remember the last time I did it lol.
> Also, a sorry attempt to clean the oven.  I really just wanted to see how quick the oven cleaner worked after spraying it on.  That's on my to do list for tuesday while my car is at the mechanics.
> 
> Folded some clothes, took out some trash, sent a couple of holiday greetings via text to a couple of people, and here I am.
> Hallmark movies next.


Dusting? Dusting, you say? Meh. I was going to dust but decided against it because it'll just accumulate again. Maybe I'll do that on Thursday because DS and his husband are coming for lunch on Friday. No need to rush into it. After all, I dusted before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aneeda72

Shero said:


> Hello Lewkat,
> So glad all went well with the procedure. May I ask you this: did the doctor say how the moisture accumulated?
> Also, do you use lubricating eye drops? I use these and am wondering if it can be a cause. Something I shall ask my own doc when I see him.
> .


My eye surgeon told me to use as much lubricating eye drops as I want and need.  I get extremely dry eyes and have sometimes been vision impaired because of dry eyes.  So I don’t think it hurts you.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon tomorrow and then on Tuesday, I'm taking the great-granddaughters (2 and 5) to Legoland.
> 
> Pray for me.  I should have stopped shaking  and be sane enough to post by New Year's Day.....LOL.
> 
> If you read about an old lady who has barricaded herself behind a wall of Legos and won't come out,  well, that'll be me....


I love Legoland, I wanna come.


----------



## hollydolly

Just as I thought to myself I'll take a trip into the Metropolis... they've announced today that the train timetables have cut back severely given that Londoners are now working from home again... so now there's no reliable timetable... ( _driving_ into the capital is for mad dogs only )...  the train takes just 30 minutes to go 20 miles into the city... driving can take anything up to 3 hours depending on the time of day...

Oh well maybe another day...

Tomorrow it's supposed to be sunny albeit cool, so I hope to get out somewhere then...


----------



## katlupe

I don't have much planned outside of doing some household chores. Using my LegExerciser for 5-10 minutes, depending on how long I can do it. It doesn't use my energy but is good for my edema. A week from today, my appointment is FINALLY coming up for the Lymphedema therapy clinic. And today, I am going to start a small routine with the hand weights for my arms. Doing some food prep this morning. That's all I know for right now. 

Have a good day!


----------



## MickaC

Today i'll start catching up on here.
Internet has been down the last few days.
Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
Also have Christmas emails to work on.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Today i'll start catching up on here.
> Internet has been down the last few days.
> Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
> Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
> Also have Christmas emails to work on.


@MickaC 
I wondered where you were .. glad to see you back!


----------



## Liberty

Taking  a brief recovery from family being here for a few days...baking macadamia nut triple chocolate chip cookies for the fire dept. and frosting some other cookies for our second wave of "family" tomorrow.  Then looks like we are home free to enjoy the 
predicted 82° Christmas day weather together.

Have a Gardenia bush, Mandevilla and Sweet Olive bushes all in bloom!

Have a super good day, folks.


----------



## jujube

Aneeda72 said:


> I love Legoland, I wanna come.


I'll pick you up on the way. We'll see how much you love it after 8 hours with the little heatherns.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> @MickaC
> I wondered where you were .. glad to see you back!


Thanks Pinky


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning folks....today I'll do some 'pre-cooking' for my dinner tomorrow night and that's about it.....everyone have a good day, thoughts and good wishes for all not feeling well.


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> @Mizmo
> Those hats are adorable and well stitched!  I am sure the baby ones, are wonderful, as well!


The baby beanies are made with store bought baby yarn but these ones I make from bags of yarn one can sometimes find and buy in the charity shops . Bits and pieces so they can be hats of many colours  !


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Today i'll start catching up on here.
> Internet has been down the last few days.
> Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
> Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
> Also have Christmas emails to work on.


we always miss you if you;re not here.. but at this time of year we expect some people are busy... so that's what I thought about you... ..it's actually against the law for you to have your internet down dontchaknow?


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Today i'll start catching up on here.
> Internet has been down the last few days.
> Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
> Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
> Also have Christmas emails to work on.


I am pretty self centered lately and concentrating mostly on my son Joey who is in my thoughts 24/7.  I read stuff, see stuff, reply to stuff, and do stuff more by rote rather than consciously.  Forgetting in the most of doing something that I am doing it.

So I admit, I did not notice you were not on.  Sorry.  Glad your internet is working again.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far have walked the  dog two times,played with the dog,,looked  for  the new bone   that he got.
Trying to plan  lunch, grumble to myself..


Time  for a doctor check up  mid week,,  thinking about canceling it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Waiting for Christmas!





This morning I made some sugar free cinnamon pecans and chocolate covered pecans as a little Christmas treat.


----------



## Lawrence00

Sliverfox said:


> So far have walked the  dog two times,played with the dog,,looked  for  the new bone   that he got.
> Trying to plan  lunch, grumble to myself..
> 
> 
> Time  for a doctor check up  mid week,,  thinking about canceling it.


Dog needs a brushing, and a ground beef burger prepared.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Taking my youngest daughter out for lunch. Maybe volunteer at the library afterward.


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Today i'll start catching up on here.
> Internet has been down the last few days.
> Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
> Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
> Also have Christmas emails to work on.


I had thought you might be very happily busy with the arriving of your friend.  I didn't remember the timing of that.
In any case, It's great to see you!  Glad you dropped by here!

@Shero 
I don't think the eye lubricating drops have anything to do with that type of moisture that forms behind the lenses after cataract surgery.
The drops would act like extra teardrops, that are on the surface.


----------



## Kaila

jujube said:


> I'll pick you up on the way. We'll see how much you love it after 8 hours with the little heatherns.


I wanted to come too, but perhaps you might make another separate trip to LegoLand, just to take @Aneeda72   and myself?  

We promise, we'll be good.  Well, moderately good....hmmm....
 Intermittently good?


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> He didn’t scrape it. He gave me shots and dug a bit out, it’s scabbed over now.


Yes, _dug out _is what I meant.  I couldn't think of a word for it, so I said, _scrape, _which I knew wasn't quite right. 
I had one dug out, too.  They said to put sterile Vaseline on it, for the first while.
It wasn't on my face, which might be done very differently.  On my leg, they went quite deep.  Took it all out, sent to lab.  Yes, bad, but they said they got it, with clear margins, and that I will need to have more regular checks, now that I have this _history.

It was very slow healing. _


----------



## Jules

Laundry.  Flip the mattress.  It’s heavy, even with two of us doing it.
Go with DH for his appointment and I’ll do some quick shopping.
Pick up the tray of burned garlic toast buns; it’s cold in that outdoor refrigerator.  It was a real mess when I noticed them burning.  
Walk, it’ll be a short one in this weather.  
Order pickup for lunch.  
No excitement planned for the afternoon.  

@MickaC   I noticed you were missing too. Chalked it up to this busy time of year.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Yes, _dug out _is what I meant.  I couldn't think of a word for it, so I said, _scrape, _which I knew wasn't quite right.
> I had one dug out, too.  They said to put sterile Vaseline on it, for the first while.
> It wasn't on my face, which might be done very differently.  On my leg, they went quite deep.  Took it all out, sent to lab.  Yes, bad, but they said they got it, with clear margins, and that I will need to have more regular checks, now that I have this _history.
> 
> It was very slow healing. _


I had that done on the outside thigh a few years ago and it was slow healing as well.  I wonder if the thigh does not heal well in general.

I have that issue with spelling.  I can think of the word I want but can’t spell it and Alexa does not like the way I pronounce it so I have to use another word.  . Or I just can not think of the word, and sit and sit and sit, trying to think of a different word.  Life is so hard.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, it finally happened.

*I got the last word in with @win231.  *

After I replied to something win said, the discussion was locked.  Score a “WIN” for me.


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> Today i'll start catching up on here.
> Internet has been down the last few days.
> Doesn't look like i was missed here.......just like a ghost in the sky......lol...lol.
> Wasn't totally lost.....always have puzzles downloaded.....did a few extra.....did some extra cleaning.....and trying to get myself to go to bed earlier, that's a success.
> Also have Christmas emails to work on.


I know how you feel......
My phone (landline) and internet, and TV were down since tuesday, due to the rains.  I was able to rec've local channels tho.  Finally got it fixed on friday.

The phone guys fixed my old lines, splitting them in to 2..one for my phone, one for the internet.  So in the event that 
this happens again, I won't lose both of those at the same time.  Thankful.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today is turning out to be a good day.  I woke up in the middle of the night like I have for the last almost...month. I finally filled my two pill cases that I'd been putting off for a few days. I like company when I'm doing that but seeing as how I'm alone, I re-watched the Sinbad special on Amazon Prime "Sinbad Where U Been?" while doing it.  Soooo funny! 

I played Words with Friends and Cody Cross like I usually do after breakfast. A dear online friend (for at least 16 years) who both my DIL and I formed close bonds with even though we've never met in person, called me again today and we had a nice, fun conversation. After nice compliments about my music, she told me how she had bought two of my CDs and both were stolen by people she knew. I had to laugh because a few people told me they had the same thing happen to them. LOL  Of course that made me feel good.

Shortly after we got off the phone my son texted me to let me know he was broadcasting live today for the first time in months. He needed to do this and his fans are so happy he's back playing his Deep Afro Soul House Music mixes. The music sounds great (some is Jazzy, some Chillaxing, some ambient and most of it danceable). Since it's audio and video, I get to see him do his masterful spinning which is comforting. There's also a chat feature to keep us all engaged. After he signs off I have to take out the garbage and go to the post office to pick up packages. I'll also have to check in online for my first doctor tele-visit tomorrow. I hope to be able to relax and watch T.V. later.
@Pecos


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I had that done on the outside thigh a few years ago and it was slow healing as well.  I wonder if the thigh does not heal well in general.
> 
> I have that issue with spelling.  I can think of the word I want but can’t spell it and Alexa does not like the way I pronounce it so I have to use another word.  . Or I just can not think of the word, and sit and sit and sit, trying to think of a different word.  Life is so hard.


Funny how some of our tech stuff reacts to us sometimes.
The voice on my google nest hub almost sounds annoyed with me when i'm on a roll for correct spelling......and if i'm not quick enough to type the spelling, and have to ask again.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Funny how some of our tech stuff reacts to us sometimes.
> The voice on my google nest hub almost sounds annoyed with me when i'm on a roll for correct spelling......and if i'm not quick enough to type the spelling, and have to ask again.


This is true.  Alexa will sometimes ask me if I would like that spelled again.  . So annoying.


----------



## jujube

Kaila said:


> I wanted to come too, but perhaps you might make another separate trip to LegoLand, just to take @Aneeda72   and myself?
> 
> We promise, we'll be good.  Well, moderately good....hmmm....
> Intermittently good?



Well, that would be a vast improvement over the Heatherns (my grandma's term for me and my sisters) but it's all or none for a trip to Legoland.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, it finally happened.
> 
> *I got the last word in with @win231.  *
> 
> After I replied to something win said, the discussion was locked.  Score a “WIN” for me.


I'm happy for you.


----------



## win231

Shopping for a cold-weather jacket.  I'm freezing & shivering - shaking but not baking.  It was 38 last night.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What started out to be a nothing day turned into a sort of fun day. DD and I went to the credit union this morning so I could do my "Christmas shopping", then dropped DGD off at work and...went shopping. Shopping. Me. Not for groceries or anything like that. Actually going into two different stores and looking at stuff.

The two stores we went to had deep, deep discounts on everything and especially on anything related to Christmas. In one store where we rarely shop because it's so pricey, I found two nice name-brand sweaters that I can wear to work for less than $25 for both and in Kohl's found a dressier sweater for $14.99 including tax. When we got to the checkout discovered that I had $15 in Kohl's "cash" that I'd forgotten about so the sweater was "free" and there's still a penny left in Kohl's cash Guess I'll save that to p*ss away on something frivolous another time

I've started double masking. Saw on the news this morning that Omicron is lurking everydamnwhere. One of the epidemiologists said that folks who haven't been vaccinated and boostered should expect to be sick sometime in the next six weeks. I've been vaxxed and boostered but still double masking in hopes that I will be left unscathed.

My personal opinion is that since God gave us the brains to develop a vaccine and a booster, we should vaccinate and boost. So I did

My "weekend" is Sunday and Monday. This is Monday. My weekend is almost over


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Or I just can not think of the word, and sit and sit and sit, trying to think of a different word. Life is so hard.


Yep, that's what I did, when I decided to just settle for the word, _scrape,_ even though I knew it wasn't what I meant, but in order to post my post, I had to have a word (_some word? *any word? )*_

Gosh,  @dobielvr
That's difficult when we lose more than one of our connections at once!   And for *days!  *
That sounds great, about them splitting those lines!


----------



## dobielvr

I had physical therapy today.
Then time for a pedicure.   Stopped and got Mexican food afterwards at a place near by.

What I'm really supposed to be doing today is making some cheese berags.  I better get my fanny in gear, cause I
have to make a trip to the pharmacy way across town to pick up my hormones at 4.30  It's 3 now.

See ya...going to go get started.


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> I had thought you might be very happily busy with the arriving of your friend.  I didn't remember the timing of that.
> In any case, It's great to see you!  Glad you dropped by here!
> 
> @Shero
> I don't think the eye lubricating drops have anything to do with that type of moisture that forms behind the lenses after cataract surgery.
> The drops would act like extra teardrops, that are on the surface.


Kaila......thanks for the greeting.
As far as being happily busy with the arrival of the mentioned friend......
Back towards the end of October, i made a post under the title.....There are no guarantees.....in relationships and family.
A few days before he was to leave for here.......i got DUMPED.
Thanks for the thought.
It's a tough life, but somebody has to live it.


----------



## mellowyellow

Bought 2 of these yesterday at Bunnings for $23 each for two special friends. 


_Protea
These Native flowers whilst grown in Australia are technically not Native to this country. They actually originate from Southern Africa. They do however belong to the same family as Australia’s native Waratahs, Grevilleas and Banksia so if you want a pure Australian native flower stay away from the Protea. It would, however, be a shame as they are a particularly impressive-looking native flower and they really turn a bunch of flowers you send into something far more impressive._


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Kaila......thanks for the greeting.
> As far as being happily busy with the arrival of the mentioned friend......
> Back towards the end of October, i made a post under the title.....There are no guarantees.....in relationships and family.
> A few days before he was to leave for here.......i got DUMPED.
> Thanks for the thought.
> It's a tough life, but somebody has to live it.


Better to be dumped than live over 50 years with someone you wished had dumped you.


----------



## Aneeda72

Another afternoon spent working on Joeys room.  Couple more or four days and it should be good.  Might have to make another trip to IKEA though.  Bought frames with plastic instead of glass for his pictures.  A few storage containers as well.

Apparently removing a door from a closet is a big deal.    Oh, well.  Will work with it.

The guys there, including staff, are so much nicer.  The staff struggles with English as they all seem to be from African nations.  They are only male staff, which Joey loves.

 At the last group home, it was all female staff who struggled with English; and they were from middle eastern countries.  English speakers appear to be in short supply.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Better to be dumped than live over 50 years with someone you wished had dumped you.


Sorry.


----------



## Kaila

Oh gosh, @MickaC 
I am sorry that fell through, and after you'd been anticipating something very good, it must have been very disappointing. 
I am also sorry that I must have missed that posting of yours, but I did notice that you hadn't given us follow-up, _or so I thought, since I'd missed that thread.

I'm glad you came back to SF, today.  It *is* good to see *you*!_


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> making some cheese berags.


What are these?  

Finishing up my day, 3 loads of laundry later.  We picked up takeout for lunch - understatement to say it was disappointing, other than the fact I didn’t have to make it.  A very quick trip to the mall for a drop off and then to the grocery store.  They’ve rearranged everything and it either was out of stock or in a different place.  I wasn’t wasting my time being exposed to strangers. 

Our temperatures haven’t plummeted as much as expected yet.  Still, it managed to curtail the time spent walking.  I’m not designed for cold weather.  Brrrr.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MickaC said:


> Sorry.


So sorry that happened to you but I agree with what @Aneeda72 said. He showed you who he is before you invested any more time, commitment and emotions. Re: your comment _"Funny how some of our tech stuff reacts to us sometimes."  _It sure IS! My Android speech to text feature will not print the word sh*t....it uses the S then three asterisks. LOL NO that's not how I wanted to express myself, so I have to back out the asterisks and type out the word.   There have also been some epic fails with the speech to text feature.  One I won't even put here now but it was no where near what I said!


----------



## Bretrick

Another day, another day.
Always the same, when I book my car in to have work done , no matter if I do it days in advance, (I booked it in last Friday, for Tuesday,) it is never ready until half an hour before closing.
I dropped it off at 8 am and have to wait until at least 4.30 pm.
So I go to Maccas for breakfast, spend two and a half hours there. Move onto the shopping centre, spend two and a half hours there.
Now I am back at Maccas, coffee and a sandwich. Time is 2.37pm.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> What are these?
> 
> Finishing up my day, 3 loads of laundry later.  We picked up takeout for lunch - understatement to say it was disappointing, other than the fact I didn’t have to make it.  A very quick trip to the mall for a drop off and then to the grocery store.  They’ve rearranged everything and it either was out of stock or in a different place.  I wasn’t wasting my time being exposed to strangers.
> 
> Our temperatures haven’t plummeted as much as expected yet.  Still, it managed to curtail the time spent walking.  I’m not designed for cold weather.  Brrrr.


They are little pockets of cheese and parsley.  May be like a pierogi.

I will be using both...phyllo dough, and puff pastry as my choice of the doughy part.  I'll put the cheese filling inside, then shape it in to a triangle, spread a little butter on top w/a pastry brush and bake them.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Work today was very busy and tiring. I'm home and resting my bones and my Self. It's cold and rainy and gloomy, but there's sunshine and much warmer temps on the way starting tomorrow through Christmas Day. Yippee.


----------



## Aneeda72

Read the report on my, my health, and yup the biopsy showed a deeper skin cancer with mitotic activity.  Waiting for doctor to call to see if it needs more surgery.    With my ”luck”, it will.  At least it’s on the side of my face that is already scarred.


----------



## Pepper

I'm exhausted.  Yesterday, got up so early, left early (for me, not for most people) stayed with grandson from 10am-5:30pm; tomorrow the same but from 10-6:30pm.  Being with my grandson all day is not what's hard, it is the coming & going that is so tiring for me; so hard to do that I get panic attacks over it.

I'm tired all the time.  It leads to fear & panic much too often.  Even when there is no reason, I realize I'm all clenched & tense.  

I'm hating the idea of doing it all again tomorrow even though I love being with my grandson.  So fed up with myself for being this way.  Plus, now I feel guilty for putting it into words.


----------



## Jules

@Pepper, don’t feel guilty. I can relate, if I have to go anywhere outside my ‘safe’ zone.  That zone is not very big.

Can they bring your GS to you?


----------



## Pepper

No, @Jules, it is so out of their way to bring him here & pick him up AND the other grandparents ask for no special favors.  Of course, they have a pied a terre near them as well as a home upstate.


----------



## Marie5656

Just got back from gassing up the car.  And stopped into store to buy a bag of shrimp to have on Christmas Eve.  It is a Polish tradition to eat fish Christmas Eve


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my short early walk this morning around 6:30,was 36  with no wind,felt refreshing
This morning took bus to the bank,then next door to UPS store bought book of stamps,next door was grocery store Price Rite,bought a couple of items
The rest of my day,reading NYT while eating lunch,reading my book 
It was nice to have the sun shining on 1st day of winter


----------



## Kaila

@Pepper 
That is truly difficult for some of us. Try not to feel guilty for being honest and expressing it.  I hope it helps you just a little bit, to share it.  That would be added stress to have it lined up for consecutive days, too, and not wanting to do anything to reduce your contacts with them.  It's all very understandable, but still hard. I hope you can get some good rest tonight.  I am sure that you already know to plan ahead, the best you can.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
That sounds nerve-wracking....on top of nerve-wracking...


----------



## Kaila

@Marie5656 
That tradition sounds great, and it's nice that you could get some and treat yourself!

_What did I do, today?_
Couldn't do much at all, today, but I did see a male cardinal out my window.  They are painted very bright red, (_have you noticed that?)

It is intended just so I can see it, I am certain. _


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Work today was very busy and tiring. I'm home and resting my bones and my Self. It's cold and rainy and gloomy, but there's sunshine and much warmer temps on the way starting tomorrow through Christmas Day. Yippee.


How is it all going now *G*..have you settled in ok?


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, it was a less than stellar day for me.  Heart surgeon called to tell me of an incidental finding of fibrous of the liver.  I can not tell you how this makes me.  I never drank, NEVER.  Not even one drink since my parents drank, and I saw them drunk, and the children of parents who drink are at high risk for being alcoholics.

I should have drank.

Plus I thought not drinking would cause my kids not to drink, course, they drink.  My life is a shit show; always has been, always will be.

As to the skin cancer, yup, it is cancer; and it’s deep.  The deeper they tested the sample the thicker the cancer was.  Been referred to the surgeon who currently is off for Xmas.  I’d have a drink, despite the fact that I don’t drink; but, well, .

Joeys room looks good.  He loves it.  Few more things from Amazon and it will be done.  Got his groceries today so he has plenty of food.  Still got to get his orange juice.  I see my doctor at the cancer center tomorrow to check my MDS (red blood cell cancer.)

Life goes on.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> 20 canna plants must be gorgeous when they are in bloom!
> I even love the large leaves on those, when not blooming, too.
> 
> Since many of us are living such exciting lives, as you pointed out
> perhaps I should mention that I hand-washed a pair of fleece socks,
> to keep my feet warm and comfy-toasty, in bed.
> 
> And another highlight to my day:
> My wonderful helper dropped a bag on the floor, that had *2* *dozen* eggs in it.
> So I needed to put most of them, into the freezer.
> I am very glad I learned how to do that, about a year ago,
> *right here at SF!  *
> Where we learn from each other, how to improve our exciting lives.
> 
> *Btw, Guess what we had for breakfast, today?*


You can freeze raw eggs?!!


----------



## Trila

I haven't been here much.....
I had 3 wonderful days of roller skating and visiting with friends at the rink!

Today started at the dentist.  He began working on replacing 2 crowns. It was a bit stressful 

Afterwards, I brought a plate of goodies to my BFF, then ran a bunch of errands.

Right now I'm exhausted and my mouth is starting to hurt.


----------



## Trila

@Kaila Kai
How do you freeze eggs?


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> @Kaila Kai
> How do you freeze eggs?


First, you see a fertility doctor


----------



## Trila

@WheatenLover


----------



## Paco Dennis

Going to town to get the Covid booster vaccine this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> You can freeze raw eggs?!!


yes you can freeze raw eggs..I discovered this last year when we had full supermarket shortages during the height of the pandemic... ..You have to break them, whisk the yolk and white together, then put them into a suitable  lightly oiled dish..and ice-cube tray is a good one..or a muffin tray... (which is what I used)

https://addapinch.com/how-i-freeze-eggs/


----------



## Liberty

Yesterday we had our early Christmas with "the soul daughter and granddaughter".
Lots of fun and one of those years where the gifts were scary perfect and no one 
had to go to the ER...lol:

The picture of the tree is my Gardenia bush that we grew from a little bouquet start 3 years ago.  There are blooming Gardenias on it so I made it our official Christmas tree this year!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh that's a beautifully big light room...I love huge windows... and the enormous fireplace...

Pleased you had a lovely early Christmas  day with your  family


----------



## hollydolly

Well I had planned to go out today..nowhere special, just pick up a few things,.. but when I got up , and saw everything totally frozen over, I changed my mind. I don't need anything that badly...


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's a beautifully big light room...I love huge windows... and the enormous fireplace...
> 
> Pleased you had a lovely early Christmas  day with your  family


Yes, Hollydolly, we've had 2 early Christmas's this year...now we get to kick back, no hosting and relax over the "official day" on Saturday.  Hopefully!

Yes, if I told you how many of those big windows there are in this joint, you'd have a hard time believing that my husband and his little crew put every one of them in. 
 Agree with you - love big light rooms, and also love houses old enough to actually develop some quirks and character in them. 

Hope you all have a wonderful and contented Christmas.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> New to me too,  since it has never happened before.   They want me to have over a thousand miles on my new  car to pass it ...  ???
> I don't drive much,   and I certainly don't take trips ... so this is a weird problem I get to resolve.
> 
> If I go driving up and down streets around here,   someone will think I'm a porch pirate  ..




I _had _ this new  car problem ....    required a state inspection sticker since I've had it two years now,  and still very low mileage.  

Well,  my SIL  took my car   to the dealership last Saturday  afternoon.  They told him... Sorry! ...'the law sez  .........."
He then went to the showroom,   to find the salesman who sold me the car.. 

There were  many customers around,  and he (SIL)  said LOUDLY ... either you figure out how to get this car to pass inspection,  or you  will need to buy it back  ... at today's prices!

WOW!  ... I had nothing to do with all of that ...lol   


Long story short,  they  kept the car   for 3 days.   They   called this morning,    and said it PASSED  inspection.

I got it back,    and with a full tank of gas,  and a car wash.   
Merry  Christmas!


----------



## Jules

@Liberty   Such a beautiful, bright room - ideal for you and your green thumb.  Love the idea of your reimagined Christmas tree.


----------



## Liberty

Jules said:


> @Liberty   Such a beautiful, bright room - ideal for you and your green thumb.  Love the idea of your reimagined Christmas tree.


Thank's Jules. The whole back of the house is designed as kind of an indoor greenhouse.  

The Gardenia Christmas tree...  kind of call it a "twice blessed bush".  Imagine it being a tiny slip and turning into this great 5 ft. tall bush that blooms and blooms with such fragrant white flowers.  Blooming now with so many other plants.  Know it will get cold, but enjoying it while it lasts.  Supposed to be 82° on Christmas day!

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> @Kaila Kai
> How do you freeze eggs?


Yes, it is simple and quick to freeze raw eggs, and then they will last a very long time, and are totally good to cook and use, much later, for anything at all.  (Except to hard boil them whole. )

I take each one out of the shells, then slightly stir each one, then I put them individually into small plastic cups, which i have prepped by rubbing a tiny bit of oil around the inside, to make it super easy to get them out of the cups after freezing. 

Put into freezer. When frozen, (next day or whenever convenient)
  I pop them out of the containers, and put into freezer baggies with a date on it. (I fold the baggie so they don't freeze together)

Then, I can use them one at a time, or however many are needed,
in any recipe, baked, or just by themselves, scrambled, or omelette. Delicious and fine, and nice and light.

Some people might use ice cube trays, or whatever containers they have, to put each one in, or you could freeze them in 2's, or more, if you usually use them that way or if you prefer.

@hollydolly
I think I learned it from you, and from others' posts here at SF. 
Do any of you do it differently than I explained, or please....
Can you describe how to do it, more simply and clearly, than all of my words did?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> yes you can freeze raw eggs..I discovered this last year when we had full supermarket shortages during the height of the pandemic... ..You have to break them, whisk the yolk and white together, then put them into a suitable  lightly oiled dish..and ice-cube tray is a good one..or a muffin tray... (which is what I used)
> 
> https://addapinch.com/how-i-freeze-eggs/



OH, I *just* found this post, where you already did what I asked if you could do...
And yes, you certainly *did* explain it better, and more simply and clearly, than I did!
I knew my brain was scrambled (pun?)

Thank you, Holly!

@Trila 
Please read this post instead of mine, and ignore mine on the same topic! 
I hope your mouth feels better soon, after your very big dental appt!


----------



## Jules

Spent the morning making 3 dozen bran muffins.  

After lunch DH dropped me at the grocery store because I thought it might be busy.  I was wrong - it was a bloody madhouse and I know I never would have found a parking spot.  

When I asked for my bread to be sliced, I though of @GeorgiaXplant and how busy she must be.  Even the employee commented on how crazy it was.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, boys and girls. I'm myself again. Matrix waved his magic wand and presto! I'm back to being me. Can you even imagine what the world would be like if there were two of me?


----------



## Kaila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, boys and girls. I'm myself again. Matrix waved his magic wand and presto! I'm back to being me. Can you even imagine what the world would be like if there were two of me?



Oh gosh, do you feel better now?  Or worse, after having gone back and forth?  

But *we* feel much better, having you back!
You're right that we want to live in a world,*with* one of you!
*And, one *of Matrix!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> yes you can freeze raw eggs..I discovered this last year when we had full supermarket shortages during the height of the pandemic... ..You have to break them, whisk the yolk and white together, then put them into a suitable  lightly oiled dish..and ice-cube tray is a good one..or a muffin tray... (which is what I used)
> 
> https://addapinch.com/how-i-freeze-eggs/


thanks!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> OH, I *just* found this post, where you already did what I asked if you could do...
> And yes, you certainly *did* explain it better, and more simply and clearly, than I did!
> I knew my brain was scrambled (pun?)
> 
> Thank you, Holly!
> 
> @Trila
> Please read this post instead of mine, and ignore mine on the same topic!
> I hope your mouth feels better soon, after your very big dental appt!


Thanks....my mouth is pretty sore, he had to cut my gum.  Today we had our annual Yule celebration: a big bonfire, hot dogs, marshmallows, and adult beverages.   Once the beverages kicked in, I didn't even notice that my mouth was sore!  LOL. Thanks for caring! ❤


----------



## ronaldj

Granddaughter and I went to see Spider-man


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> First, you see a fertility doctor


I guess I asked for that!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I guess I asked for that!


I thought it was about *me!    *


----------



## moviequeen1

On my short early walk around 6:30 it was a tad nippy outside 28 but no breeze, actually refreshing
A couple of weeks ago I bought at Target a Swiffer kit with 2 heavy duty pads because I'm tired of washing kitchen/bathroom floors  the old way with mop/bucket &cleaning solution. I'll see if this works better
The rest of my day take another walk,read NYT&local paper,,play couple games on my Smartphone.,read my book After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword,see what's interesting to watch on TV tonight


----------



## Purwell

Not much, can't go down the pub as they have Covid there!


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> First, you see a fertility doctor


That reminded me of the time we were staying at some hotel, it might even been our honeymoon, this getting old malarky crosses wires for fun, where was I, apart from getting old? Oh yes at the hotel. When asked how would we like our eggs in the morning my wife said, just loud enough: "Unfertilised."


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, boys and girls. I'm myself again. Matrix waved his magic wand and presto! I'm back to being me. Can you even imagine what the world would be like if there were two of me?


----------



## Pappy

Listening to them hammer shingles most of the day. Be glad when it’s done.


----------



## Aneeda72

Read a message from my doctor (that she sent last night) she agreed to order the test to find out what stage of liver failure I am in.  .  Apparently a GI doctor handles liver failure.  Course I have a GI doctor cause my intestinal track is failing along with heart failure, kidney failure, adrenal failure; and now liver failure.  

I feel like such a failure.  But I doubt a psychologist can help.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aneeda ,,, NO you are not a failure to me!

Reading your threads about your  life  about  Joey, &   the dogs you's cared  for.
I think you are strong  person,, wish we could meet in person.

Hugs


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> I'm tired all the time.


Pepper, could you be low on your B vitamins?


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Pepper, could you be low on your B vitamins?


Take 'em every day, but thanks RR!


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> Just got back from gassing up the car.  And stopped into store to buy a bag of shrimp to have on Christmas Eve.  It is a Polish tradition to eat fish Christmas Eve


We had pickled herring.


----------



## hollydolly

Stayed home all day... grim , cold dull , dark day.... 

I thought I would feel a bit glum about not going out  to the Christmas Malls.. especially given we couldn't do it last year... but actually I realised I just don't need anything that much, and if the malls are anything like the supermarkets have been recently.. quite lacking in Christmas cheer , then I'm better off at home..


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Yes, Hollydolly, we've had 2 early Christmas's this year...now we get to kick back, no hosting and relax over the "official day" on Saturday.  Hopefully!
> 
> Yes, if I told you how many of those big windows there are in this joint, you'd have a hard time believing that my husband and his little crew put every one of them in.
> Agree with you - love big light rooms, and also love houses old enough to actually develop some quirks and character in them.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful and contented Christmas.


Gorgeous room!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I enjoy Christmas, but this year it feels like _drip, drip, drip_.

I'm more than ready for Christmas to come and go!

I did my final grocery shopping yesterday, a little cleaning today, sharpened my knives, and changed my little Christmas menu for the dozenth time.

_“I’m just tired and bored with myself.” _- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Not much, can't go down the pub as they have Covid there!


I had a text from my GP practice this morning... telling me that all the staff and doctors at the surgery are sick, so forget calling for an appointment to see a Doctor.. and suggesting I go to the A&E.. if i feel poorly.. 

WTH ?


----------



## RadishRose

Was planning to pick up chicken and something for dessert for tomorrow night but hate to face a mob. Will go tomorrow and clean today.

Just son, DIL and one grandson coming Christmas eve. Simple supper; making baked mac and cheese, a salad but picking up pre made chicken  tenders.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I had a text from my GP practice this morning... telling me that all the staff and doctors at the surgery are sick, so forget calling for an appointment to see a Doctor.. and suggesting I go to the A&E.. if i feel poorly..
> 
> WTH ?


Oh no!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I had a text from my GP practice this morning... telling me that all the staff and doctors at the surgery are sick, so forget calling for an appointment to see a Doctor.. and suggesting I go to the A&E.. if i feel poorly..
> 
> WTH ?


They were cancelling your appointment?  Darn.  The A&E/ER is the last place I’d want to go at this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> They were cancelling your appointment?  Darn.  The A&E/ER is the last place I’d want to go at this time of year.


Fortunately....I didn't have an appointment Jules.. this was text sent out to every patient in the practice,  in case anyone was about to get sick and  call for an appointment to see their primary doctor ( GP) ... telling people to go to the hospital is beyond belief.. not only because it's the last place anyone wants to go currently( as you rightly say)  , but we have a serious shortage of staff at the hospitals in our area too.. so they can't cope either... ...

ETA ..there are 7000 patients on my Doctors practice Books... can you imagine if we all got sick this weekend and had to go to A&E...?...in fact even 10 % of that would be far too many for A&E to cope with on top of their usual intake


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Listening to them hammer shingles most of the day. Be glad when it’s done.


Good grief!  Turn up the music...time to dance!


----------



## Trila

I've been cleaning the house (?!!!) and listening to The Nutcracker tape.   Yes.....I said tape!  I still have them, and a player.....for when my CDs or streaming isn't enough!  LOL


----------



## Pappy

Trila said:


> Good grief!  Turn up the music...time to dance!


Never thought of that Trila. Next roof I put on I’ll have wings and can fly away. They left about 2 hours ago. Peace and quiet again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Recapping : Saw a  real doctor not the nurse practitioner  ,Wednesday.
She was on the ball, gave me paper work to have  my right side  checked.
It  feels like a pulled muscle,,but i've had it  for sometime.

Told   her I wanted a differnt bone density  med.
Pharmacy called  &  after  some discussion   will hear from them  in a  bout  5 weeks.
That's when  the when the pills I'm taking run out.

Hubby & I went  down  to  CVS & got our  booster shots.

Then off to exchange  belt sander   ,, doesn't  work.
While at Home Depot saw a couple we haven't seen in a while.

Went to Rural King & picked up cheap  doggie  jacket  for Mac.
Its   bit  long     for his back .
Of  course he wasn't   going to let me put it on him.

My good news is that our oldest son  will be here for Christmas.
I made a batch of my guys favorite cookie,  Macadamia, White  chip with butter brickle  bits  .

May not be online much this weekend,,, Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Irwin

I'm about to start working on Xmas dinner... a kugel made with our food processor. Actually, that's it for today. Tomorrow I'll make the turkey and then I'll make the veggie side dishes on Saturday just before I head out to the nursing home.

I hope I don't screw anything up. If I can find a Jewish bakery, I'll pick up some desert. There must be one around here somewhere.


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant 

I just had to share this story....

Andy loves to go with us as we walk around or do things in the yard...as long as we stay together, he is part of the "pride". But as soon as we split up, he gets confused and unhappy!

Yesterday morning, Andy was being punished, and we kicked him out of the house. He is supposed to be an outdoor cat, so coming in the house is a privilege! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the afternoon, we had our annual Yule celebration. This is when we make a big bonfire, and sit around roasting hotdogs & marshmallows. It is also one of the few times per year that I will have an adult beverage. 

Well, we got everything going, and were just about ready to sit by the fire, when I heard Andy give out the most pitiful cry. I looked over to the sound, and there he was. He was just sitting at the edge of the woods, looking at us and crying. He didn't know why his pride had banished him that morning....but he was sorry!!!! LOL

As soon as we called him, he (very docilely) joined us by the fire. I even shared my hotdog with him...so he is happy to be part of the pride again!


----------



## MickaC

What i did today.
My usual cleaning chores.
And then.......spent a good part of the day shoveling snow.....divided my shoveling into sessions, tooks breaks in between.
The back is all done, had only 20 minutes left on the driveway, but.....i tired out.
Didn't have the driveway hired to be done, they were just here on Monday, and $30 for clearing, i'm up to $60 so far this month.
Forecast is for more snow next few days coming.....Colorado Low....so we're bound to get dumped on again.....Oh happy, happy.


----------



## Jules

Dropped off two bags of clothes at a charity shop, found a couple of items for myself.  

Two walks today.  It’s cold but not unbearable yet, that’s saved for next week.  The second walk was around the neighbourhood to admire their Christmas lights.  They and the snow are pretty right now.


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter and her partner got back from CA Thursday morning, 3 AM. Their connecting flight at Newark was delayed, and her partner's luggage was put on a later flight when they got to our airport, so they had to wait there too. 

My dog understands a lot of words, and he gets it if I string them together. So before I found out all this, I told him my daughter would be home in a little while (1-2 hours). He got excited and he started looking out the window. Then he barked at me many times, so I would come and watch for her arrival with him. So we were both still awake at 3 AM. Got to bed around 4.

I spent yesterday doing nothing except putting away groceries my daughter bought. I was too tired. Watched a few episodes of Chicago Med, the latest TV show I like. I like my daughter's partner. My dog absolutely adores him. I had fun showing off Aidan obeying all the commands he knows, first with hand signals, then verbally.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> Waiting for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I made some sugar free cinnamon pecans and chocolate covered pecans as a little Christmas treat.


Oooh, that sounds good! I think I will try making some for tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> We had pickled herring.


My favorite! I haven't had it in a long time.


----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy Christmas, but this year it feels like _drip, drip, drip_.
> 
> I'm more than ready for Christmas to come and go!
> 
> I did my final grocery shopping yesterday, a little cleaning today, sharpened my knives, and changed my little Christmas menu for the dozenth time.
> 
> _“I’m just tired and bored with myself.” _- Bruce Springsteen


Exactly the way I feel! Come on New Year's and let's get on with life.


----------



## katlupe

No special plans for today. Some vacuuming and maybe laundry (sheets) and the recliner cover. Vacuum packing some chicken I bought yesterday. I expect to have a quiet day. Even though I am not in a Christmas frame of mind, I like to play Christmas music and I have a number of CD's I will listen to today. 

Reminding myself that in 6 months I will hit that big milestone of 70. That keeps me disciplined on a goal that I set for myself. 

I hope everyone here has a Merry Christmas! Love you all and love having friends from all over the world!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well.. my Daughter who all along has told me she will be visiting _sometime after_ Christmas, has just a few minutes ago,  at  almost mid-day on Christmas eve, informed me she will be arriving with 3 dogs on _Christmas morning ..._tomorrow it's forecast to rain so the dogs won't be able to go out and play in the garden.... and now I have to remove all my Christmas Decorations that adorn the Hearth _,_  because the dogs gets so excited when they're here everything will get knocked over  in the first 10 minutes..._,_ after that they'll calm down because they're old, and all that excitement being here will wear them out.. but it means it won't look very festive here on the big day either....and then I have to get out some protective sheeting that I have especially to cover the carpets from wet and muddy paws..

I've also now got to go and find extra food  from the freezer to thaw overnight and cook in the morning for Christmas lunch... ...  

Obviously I am looking forward very much to seeing my DD..and my beloved grandfurkids.. but I hadn't planned for any company tomorrow, and I do like to have notice...but  whatever.. it'll be great to have them here, I don't get to see them enough . She's only staying a few hours because she has to drive a couple of hours home in the dark... but anything is better than nothing, especially at Christmas..


----------



## Pappy

Going to do a little last minute grocery shopping. A beautiful day here..in the mid 70s. Traffic will be heavy so whatever we do I hope it doesn’t take forever.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Well.. my Daughter who all along has told me she will be visiting _sometime after_ Christmas, has just a few minutes ago,  at  almost mid-day on Christmas eve, informed me she will be arriving with 3 dogs on _Christmas morning ..._tomorrow it's forecast to rain so the dogs won't be able to go out and play in the garden.... and now I have to remove all my Christmas Decorations that adorn the Hearth _,_  because the dogs gets so excited when they're here everything will get knocked over  in the first 10 minutes..._,_ after that they'll calm down because they're old, and all that excitement being here will wear them out.. but it means it won't look very festive here on the big day either....and then I have to get out some protective sheeting that I have especially to cover the carpets from wet and muddy paws..
> 
> I've also now got to go and find extra food  from the freezer to thaw overnight and cook in the morning for Christmas lunch... ...
> 
> Obviously I am looking forward very much to seeing my DD..and my beloved grandfurkids.. but I hadn't planned for any company tomorrow, and I do like to have notice...but  whatever.. it'll be great to have them here, I don't get to see them enough . She's only staying a few hours because she has to drive a couple of hours home in the dark... but anything is better than nothing, especially at Christmas..


Well, it is short notice but you will probably make it a beautiful Christmas Day anyway. Glad she is able to be there.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my short early walk around 6:30 it was a tad nippy outside 28 but no breeze, actually refreshing
> A couple of weeks ago I bought at Target a Swiffer kit with 2 heavy duty pads because I'm tired of washing kitchen/bathroom floors  the old way with mop/bucket &cleaning solution. I'll see if this works better
> The rest of my day take another walk,read NYT&local paper,,play couple games on my Smartphone.,read my book After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword,see what's interesting to watch on TV tonight


an update,the Swiffer worked great,will be using this from now on Sue


----------



## Sassycakes

Checking my gift list making sure I have all the gifts for the people on my list.


----------



## Trila




----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Well, it is short notice but you will probably make it a beautiful Christmas Day anyway. Glad she is able to be there.


I will do my best as always... ..just had a text telling me what she wants to eat for lunch..lol...no meat...

Prawns in Blankets... Giant Wild red Shrimp.. and roast potatoes in beef gravy.. ..

When she was still living at home, from the time she was very small I used to tell her that on Christmas day she could have anything she wanted for Lunch or dinner, if that meant ice-cream and French fries, that's what she could have...any concoctions was ok as long as it wasn't likely to make her sick...

I reckon she's remembered that and taking full advantage ...but what does it say about me that I have all those things in my freezer..and don't have to go shopping for any of it ? 

Oh and btw...''mum do you happen to  have any beef for the pooches , as a Christmas treat''?... yep I have silverside they can have..


----------



## debodun

Shoveled snow at both houses, but it wasn't very much and it was a dry snow. A lot less to clear at my new house - just from the front steps over to the driveway. The driveway is half as long at the NH as at the OH and no public sidewalk to clear. When I was at my NH I saw the trash company left off new collection bins, but they haven't picked up the old ones yet. Probably won't happen on the holiday weekend anyway. My aunt changed her trash company a few months ago and she said it took them weeks to do it and she even sent them reminder messages.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Obviously I am looking forward very much to seeing my DD..and my beloved grandfurkids.. but I hadn't planned for any company tomorrow,


I wish she'd given you some better notice, 
so that it would have been *much* easier on you to prepare, 

But I hope you will enjoy their visit, and of course, I _know_ you will, anyway.

I'm just saying that I comprehend having liked more notice!


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Going to do a little last minute grocery shopping. A beautiful day here..in the mid 70s. Traffic will be heavy so whatever we do I hope it doesn’t take forever.


It probably _will take forever, _
or at least till New Years.
Pack some things, to take along on that grocery _trip_, that you might need before the following holiday.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I wish she'd given you some better notice,
> so that it would have been *much* easier on you to prepare,
> 
> But I hope you will enjoy their visit, and of course, I _know_ you will, anyway.
> 
> I'm just saying that I comprehend having liked more notice!



Now that I've gone ahead and read your next post, all so very sweet and funny too @hollydolly 
We can now, just *both of us, forget* all about the little notice part, 
and simply enjoy thoroughly, that she and they are coming, after all! 

I pictured your having just taken all the things out of your freezer, and then, your getting her next text, and speedily putting all those items back into it, and taking out all the ones that she (and dear doggies) want!


----------



## Sliverfox

Fortunately  for us our  son arrived with stuffed chicken breast, & steak  for our  meals.
Great not having to worry about  fixing a main course each day.

You would think as busy as he is in the automotive    industry that  tinkering with   hubby's  sorts car would be the last thing he would want to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Trila awwww. Poor Andycat I'm glad you shared your hot dog with him.

@debodun Do you have a leaf blower? They work wonderfully well on powder sNOw!

@hollydolly What a fun Christmas surprise for you. All you need for Christmas lunch is a little of this and a little of that (and you'll still wind up with leftovers!).

DS and his husband brought lunch today...a special stew that they concocted a while back...and it was delicious. I didn't get the recipe because I so rarely cook anymore, and nobody here likes soups/stews except me. Their visits mean the world to me!

So...DGD related yesterday's work adventures. A lady got to the drive-up window to pick up a prescription. After verifying all the info and passing the scrip through the window, DGD said "Have a great day" to the customer, who replied in a really nasty tone "Y'all are _pathetic_!" Huh? Yeah, well Merry Christmas to you, too. 

At the front door of the pharmacy there's a_ very large_ sign telling customers that the rapid Covid test kits are located right there where the sign is and that there are four kits allowed per customer. The customers walk right past the sign and all the way to the back of the store to the pharmacy and ask for rapid tests. Duh. One man did that and said he wanted six kits. DGD told him that they could be found at the front of the store at the sign but that there were only four allowed per customer. Man got snippy, said he needed one for each of his four kids, one each for himself and his wife ("She's sitting out in the car."). So? So buy four kits. Have his wife go into the store and buy two more. She's a customer...four kits _per customer_...presto! Six kits. Heck, she could have bought four if she wanted to. Even I could have figured out that one

Covid seems to have made a lot of people not very smart.


----------



## hollydolly

Pleased you had your son- and s-i-l visit you @GeorgiaXplant ..lovely surpise for them to bring a delicious meal with them too... I hate stew as well..gotta admit, but hey , I wasn't being offered any


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @debodun Do you have a leaf blower? They work wonderfully well on powder sNOw!


Nope!


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Take a wild guess


----------



## Trila

Andy is waiting for Santa!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I walked over to the supermarket a little after 8 a.m. I disinfected the items that have to be refrigerated and recorded the transaction on my spreadsheet. I had a couple of phone conversations today (one of my grandsons & BFF). I also took a couple of naps. Earlier in the day I had checked out the virtual tour of the dorm my granddaughter will be moving into in January. Later in the evening, I called her to ask the size of her mini refrigerator and my concern about how it would fit. She was actually glad I called her about that and we stayed on the phone discussing her placement options, meal plan options, how excited we are about her being on a beautiful new campus and the amenities available at the university and in the area.

I'm getting ready to have a quick meal, take my meds and watch T.V.


----------



## Lawrence00

Holiday movie, John Wick 3. Umm, was not a single Christmas Tree in the movie.


----------



## Aneeda72

Picked up and took Joey out to lunch to Two Guys for lunch.  Burger and fries.  It’s been a while he says.  Cause of the diet he is on.  .  So nice to see him happy and excited. Then, off to a new store we found that made the individual pies.  He had a chocolate one, with whipped cream topping.

Asked him did he still one ice cream.  Nope.  But I’ll have a donut for later.  . Ok.  Off to the grocery store, got him a donut.  He wanted “man” posters to decorate his bedroom and Amazon delivered them yesterday so we hung them in his room today.  Football poster.  Made a few tweaks to his room and it is now finished.  Although, he could use another lamp.

He does not have cable in his room though.  We have to work on that.

Son called me from California where he is on vacation with his SO to see her parents.  He went to visit his brother’s grave, but could not find it and the office was closed.    Said he will try again in a couple of days.  Matthew is buried in a part of the cemetery that is mostly infants.  Since he was born on Dec.  25, he is always in our hearts on this day.

Daughter called, sent picture and stories of the 3 year old who is so excited about Christmas.  Apparently she drank Santa’s milk and tried to eat his cookies. 

Staying home tomorrow.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to the Christmas people.   HAPPY HOLIDAYS to the non Christmas people.  . And for the bah humbug crowd (my husband is a member) it’s almost over.


----------



## Pinky

It's just going on 9:00 p.m. and I'm pooped. Daughter and SIL just left. It was a very good day .. we had turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, corn - and they brought a small roast beef, scalloped potatoes and broccoli done in the oven. Needless to say, we were all stuffed. 

I was given enough chocolate to open my own shop. Trouble is, I'm restricted in the sweets area, so, hubby can nibble away at it over the next weeks/month. I did indulge in a couple of shortbread cookies, I admit 

I had 1/3 glass of Malbec, and felt like falling asleep. I've got a good book to read tonight, so, I think I'll turn in early.

Have a good Christmas, all, and if you're traveling, take care.


----------



## Irwin

I'm cooking a turkey right now. The kugel I made last night came out great. Tomorrow, I just need to make the green beans. I bought some canned cranberry sauce. I don't know if it's worth taking along. Meh, I'll bring it and if it's no good, we just won't eat it. Oh, and I got some minestrone soup from the deli and some challah bread. We should have a nice dinner.


----------



## Trila

@WheatenLover she


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Christmas morning, peeps  

I'm up, coffeed, and getting ready to tidy up before tackling Christmas dinner prep. 

It's going to be a nice day...already 55F...so as soon as the dinner prep is done, I'm going out to the garden to finish cutting back the cannas. There are all kinds of things to be done out there, but by the time the cannas are done, I'll be plumb worn out so not planning to do more.

DGS can't get here until 9:30, and that's when we'll open stuff. Meanwhile, there are plenty of things to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Pappy

Christmas is extra special to me as it is our anniversary as well as our Lords special day. 65 years with the same beautiful lady I married in our little church in my home town. So what am I doing today..thanking God for giving me 84 years on this earth to enjoy my life and wife.

PS: we are going to dinner at the clubhouse later to be with our friends.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Trila

I slept in this morning. , and am currently waiting for that first cup of coffee. 

Andy came in, briefly....just long enough to say hello and to see what Santa brought him. He's too warm in the house. It's 65° outside....his kind of weather!

After breakfast, Dio and I will go to my Mom's house to open a few gifts. The 3 of us will then head over to the VFW for a delicious Christmas dinner. After that, Dio and I will probably go to the river and walk off some of that food! LOL

*Sending everyone joy, happiness and love.....today, and always! *

Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt Lightning

Officially, it was a "White Christmas"  in this part of Scotland.  There was some snow on the hills first thing, but this seems to have largely vanished.  Clear blue skies now, but cold.   Went to the beach for a walk- only a few people out.  (posted a photo in the Photography section)

Going to start cooking dinner.  It's fairly traditional - turkey and ham with veggies.  That's about it.  Nothing much on TV, so no change there!

Have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## JaniceM

Aneeda72 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to the Christmas people.   HAPPY HOLIDAYS to the non Christmas people. . And for the bah humbug crowd (my husband is a member) it’s almost over.


"However"-  within the next couple of days, the stores will be selling Easter candy/decorations/etc.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last evening I had Xmas dinner with my 'buffalo family',close friends Marcia&Dave, one of their sons, Alexei, Dave Sr's mom, Betsy who was visiting from Cleveland. This was the 1st time we've been able to do this in 2 yrs. It felt strange walking into the living room not seeing beloved family dog Aker aka my 'buddy boy',he died Oct 24th,we all miss him. We told funny stories about him through the years felt he was there in spirit,We had delcious dinner,exchanged xmas gifts
On my early walk this morning around 6:30,didn't go far because it was raining.It will be doing this on/off today temps in high 40's. I'll open a few presents from friends, try to go for another walk.At noon have a family zoom meeting {my brother&family are at their NH house for Xmas } our sister,Mary lives in England.  We haven't done this since Oct


----------



## JaniceM

Probably not doing anything other than watching t.v.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So yeah. I put on my gardening duds. I didn't get out there because...yanno...it's Christmas Day. DGS called and told DD that he's "running late" and will be about 15 minutes late. His 15 minutes are up. What the???? At my age, time is of the essence. Jussayin!

Dammit. I wanna see what Santa brought!

I did get the hash brown casserole prepped and ready to be thrown in the oven and boiled the eggs for deviled eggs. Guess I'll go peel them while we wait for DGS.


----------



## Pepper

Going to son's place for Xmas.  He just told me my Grandson thinks I was in their apartment last night and ate all of Santa's cookies!  Guilty as charged!    

My DIL's parents will be there too.

Grandson got so many new toys I can hardly wait to play!

It's raining here, hope it clears up.  If it doesn't maybe I won't take a train, maybe I'll splurge a million dollars on a taxi.  Let's hope it clears up


----------



## Alligatorob

Up early, drinking coffee and catching up here a bit before others arise.  Had a good Christmas eve last night and am looking forward to a good Christmas day today.  A couple of the grandkids slept over and others will be here later.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Gary O'

Got up a bit early

sippin' coffee

stepped out to the back deck

snow sky


snowed again last night



Glad my woman has Christmas dinner goin'

Won't be BBQing



Those deck shoes look a bit cold



I do like the winter sky up at the cabin



Wife is twiddling with Christmas dinner dainties

Me, I'm goin' back to bed


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sassycakes said:


> Checking my gift list making sure I have all the gifts for the people on my list.


Years ago we always wrapped a couple of generic presents and put them under the tree just in case!


----------



## RadishRose

Had family for dinner last night so today nothing, just watching TV & took a nap.

It's a drizzly, rainy, icy, day. I could go over to my sons but they were here last night so I'm just gonna stay in with doggy, blankie, TV and you guys.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Had family for dinner last night so today nothing, just watching TV & took a nap.
> 
> It's a drizzly, rainy, icy, day. I could go over to my sons but they were here last night so I'm just gonna stay in with doggy, blankie, TV and you guys.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Trila

This is the Christmas tree in the lobby of the VFW.....


----------



## katlupe

Today I will try not to do too much. My feet and ankles had not been swelling up as much due to a change in my diet. Well, yesterday I made a meal for Sonny & me and cooked some food for my son to pick up and take home. It was too much even though it was a simple meal (completely keto except for the blue cheese dressing I ate). Standing in the kitchen did me in. Never again! So I will be recovering from yesterday. Especially since tomorrow is my appointment at the Lymphedema Therapy clinic in Binghamton. I had to wait over 3 months for that appointment. 

It is also the day of the year that I study my life in the last year and what I need to change and work on. Then write it all down.


----------



## hollydolly

Today, it's raining so I'm not planning on going anywhere. Just got to put all the sheeting that I cover my carpets with to protect from muddy dog paws (dogs were visiting yesterday) .. away in the shed until next time they're needed.. ..and then I have no plans at all for the day, in fact that's my plan.. to do nothing...


----------



## Pinky

Since we had our celebrations on Xmas Eve, we had a rest on Xmas Day .. so, we're taking a country drive today. It's something we do, 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Pappy

Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


So sorry!! How horrible to happen anytime, let alone on such a special day. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> So sorry!! How horrible to happen anytime, let alone on such a special day. I hope she feels better soon.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


Oh my, absolutely aweful. sending loving thoughts to you both Pappy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Pappy  Sorry to hear that your anniversary and Christmas Day were "celebrated" in such a crappy way. Hope your DW isn't in any pain and that it won't take long to heal.

Today...really, today!...those cannas are going to get cut back. Just hide and watch! I've just eaten breakfast and had a second cup of coffee so have no excuse. Already dressed in the gardening grubbies, The sun is up. It's a balmy 60F. 

My next post will declare that the cannas have been put to bed for the winter.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Today I will try not to do too much. My feet and ankles had not been swelling up as much due to a change in my diet. Well, yesterday I made a meal for Sonny & me and cooked some food for my son to pick up and take home. It was too much even though it was a simple meal (completely keto except for the blue cheese dressing I ate). Standing in the kitchen did me in. Never again! So I will be recovering from yesterday. Especially since tomorrow is my appointment at the Lymphedema Therapy clinic in Binghamton. I had to wait over 3 months for that appointment.
> 
> It is also the day of the year that I study my life in the last year and what I need to change and work on. Then write it all down.


What a treasure you are....made nice Christmas meals for your loves.
Sorry your suffering now.....please get feeling better.....hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


CONGRATULATIONS to You and MRS. PAPPY.
Hope for many more years of HAPPY BLISS.

Part 2 reply.

So sorry to hear about your wife's fall.
hope she's not in too much pain.....hope healing goes well.

Take care you two.


----------



## Trila

Andy seems to like the new bed that Santa brought him!


----------



## Aneeda72

Today I am going grocery shopping and it is cold and windy and snowing and I’d rather stay home.  Husband left the fridge door open all night after he got his final snack.    Butter completed melted into soup, milk warm, Mayo ruined.  The other stuff should be ok.


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


@Pappy ..  Oh, how terrible for your wife. I can only imagine the pain! She's fortunate to have you to help her out. It will be some time for her wrist to heal. All the best to both of you.


----------



## Sliverfox

Plan on making  deviled eggs,  cherry pie,, ham loaf  for our mail meal today.

Son & hubby  doing  some repairs to  hubby's  side  by side.


----------



## oldpeculier

Expecting 70* later and the sun is out. This boy is going riding.


----------



## Jackie23

Movie day here.....


----------



## Jules

So glad that you’re there to care for the woman you’ve loved for 65 official years @Pappy. 

I need milk and dread going out in this cold.  We had a very short walk yesterday and probably will have to cancel today unless this wind eases off.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> So sorry!! How horrible to happen anytime, let alone on such a special day. I hope she feels better soon.


Thank you katlupe


----------



## Pappy

Shalimar said:


> Oh my, absolutely aweful. sending loving thoughts to you both Pappy.


Thank you Shalimar..


----------



## IFortuna

On the 24th I was at Walmart and I reached up to the top shelf of the frozen fruit and as I grabbed one bag another followed it and hit me in the eye.  So, I had  a nice black eye for Christmas. I reported it because the fruit inside the bag of blackberries was frozen solid.  I don't think they will do anything but the way the bags were stacked it seemed inevitable. It is better today but still black and blue on my eyelid. my cheek and under my eye where there was a cut near my tear duct.  I will let this be a cautionary tail that if you cannot properly see something or you need someone to help you get something down from these top shelves in frozen foods, that you not try it yourself.


----------



## Geezer Garage

A little slow today, perhaps a bit to much rum with Christmas dinner last night. Back to work on the house tomorrow. Mike


----------



## Don M.

Today is a relax day....watching football and Yellowstone.  We celebrated Christmas a few days ago with the family, then on Christmas we went to the casino.  Had a bunch of fun and we wound up losing very little, plus had a great free dinner.  By about 6PM, the casino was getting quite crowded as gobs of people started coming in after their celebrations, so we headed home.  All told, it's been a nice week.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The cannas have been cut back and put to bed for the winter. And another big section of the lawn has been reseeded. I deserve a medal!


----------



## Knight

My wife decided that windows & patio door treatments/dressings needed replacing. 
Started removing the existing stuff, filling the holes, sanding & repainting will keep me busy until the stuff gets here. And people wonder what to do in retirement

Window Name:    
Mount:    
Outside Mount
Width:    
40 0/0
Height:    
38 0/0
Color:    
Ornamental Frosty T4402
Ornamental Frosty T4402
Stack:    
Single Stack
Stack Side:    
Right
Number of Panels:    
2 Panels
Control Type:    
Wand Control
Valance S:    
Square Corner
+$57.17
Shipping:    
Standard
Shipping
Quantity 2
Total Price

$465.16
SAVE 35%
$604.70

Window Name:    
Mount:    
Outside Mount
Width:    
80 0/0
Height:    
82 0/0
Color:    
Ornamental Frosty T4402
Ornamental Frosty T4402
Stack:    
Single Stack
Stack Side:    
Right
Number of Panels:    
2 Panels
Control Type:    
Wand Control
Valance S:    
Square Corner
+$70.71
Shipping:    
Standard
Shipping 1
Quantity
Total Price

$866.70
SAVE 35%
$563.35

https://www.americanblinds.com/Catalog/Configurator?productId=507663&pla=true


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning  around 6:40 went halfway down street was 36 refreshing with no wind
 I was at the bus stop at the end of my street to take bus to church,waited&waited gave up and walked instead. My church had 1 service today at 10:30 figured there wouldn't be many people there  I'd say about 20,next Sun also will be 1 service
Every year, we have 2 Xmas eve services, early one at 5pm is for families,late one starts at 10pm with prelude of music, service starts at 10:45. midnight The sanctuary is usually packed with members/families/visitors,sadly it was cancelled right after the 5pm service. We have a high rate of new  Omicron cases here in Erie County,instead we could watch the service online live at 10,when staff members read the 9 lessons and 14 members of our choir sang the carols.I did thought it was good considering the cirmcumstances, over  in an hr
This afternoon I read local paper,went for a walk to Panera's to get my dinner cup of chicken noodle soup half sandwich.


----------



## Kaila

IFortuna said:


> I will let this be a cautionary tail that if you cannot properly see something or you need someone to help you get something down from these top shelves in frozen foods, that you not try it yourself.


Gosh, I am sorry that happened to _you!
But you are right to report it, and to share it as a cautionary tale!

And _*@Pappy 
Congratulations, but so sorry about your dear wife's injury, on your special day!*


----------



## Aneeda72

I am putting my flannel nightie on, keeping my socks on, getting under a blanket in my recliner, and all set to watch Yellowstone.  It is snowing outside, the wind is blowing.  And I am toasty warm.  Stella is settled in her blanket as well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Pappy How's your wife doing? One thing for sure, this milestone anniversary will be the one you'll refer to as "the year DW broke her wrist". Here's a hot tip if she's got a fiberglass cast: if it gets wet she can dry it out with a hair dryer. Not that getting it wet is a good idea, but stuff happens.

I have no idea what's on the agenda for today. Maybe it will be spent sitting on the patio and waiting for the grass to sprout.


----------



## Autumn716

dobielvr said:


> Not sure what I'm doing, it's still kinda early.
> Altho, it's Black Friday today..and I'd like to order an electric blanket online.  No way I'm going to the stores.
> 
> Need to make a couple of calls about imaking changes to my health insurance.
> And, I may sit outside in the sun, when ever it decides to show up and read my People magazine.


I too have been thinking of electric blanket or a wool one its 27° lately. I'm over an open garage even though its gated.


----------



## katlupe

Today I finally have my appointment at the Lymphedema Therapy clinic in Binghamton. Nothing else planned at the moment except coffee and getting ready for the trip there. Have to leave here at 11:30, I think.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@dobielvr and @Autumn716 Lemme tell ya that my weighted blanket is dy-no-mite! It's warm and feels like being hugged all night long. They are heavy to maneuver when you're making the bed, but when you're under it? Ahhhh. I've had an electric blanket, and it was nice, but the weighted blanket is even better.

ETA: I've had mine for a year and can vouch for the fact that it's warm in winter but cool in summer.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cool and foggy today,  Went for a walk on the beach.  It was relatively busy - most have been about 20 people there.   Bits & pieces of Christmas dinner left-overs for lunch.  No other plans.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My last day of a very long holiday weekend at work, then a week off, Glory Be!


----------



## MickaC

My day and maybe days were planned while i was sleeping.
Woke up to a foot of snow......still snowing.........CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!
I've done some paths for the guys before they went out.
Driveway......not this camper.....will hire it done.
SHOVEL.......SHOVEL......SHOVEL......and so on.....so on.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining again. It's rained every day since  Christmas eve.

I've cleared out a whole bunch of stuff no longer needed from the storage sleigh bed in the spare room, , so I'm going to bag up the whole lot, and take them to the recycle centre when it reopens...


----------



## Jackie23

Not a lot planned for the next few days, but I've got to get intouch with my new medicare supplement company to straighten out some things, got to order a new small freezer as the old one in garage is 30 years old and falling apart.....got to do extra cleaning in kitchen due to Christmas cooking and people traffic.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made waffles, bacon  for breakfast ,, to send  son on his way back to Michigan this morning.
No snow at 6:30   when i took Mac out.
By time son left at 9 a.m. roads were snow  covered.

Now an hour later no snow here,, hope son has good  travel conditions.
About 6 hour drive to his house.

Hubby & I are getting back into our daily routine.


----------



## dobielvr

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @dobielvr and @Autumn716 Lemme tell ya that my weighted blanket is dy-no-mite! It's warm and feels like being hugged all night long. They are heavy to maneuver when you're making the bed, but when you're under it? Ahhhh. I've had an electric blanket, and it was nice, but the weighted blanket is even better.
> 
> ETA: I've had mine for a year and can vouch for the fact that it's warm in winter but cool in summer.


That's the only way I can sleep in the winter....is with heavy blankets on me.  
I decided against the heated blanket, due to the fact I have the heated mattress pad under me, and it may just be too much.

What I did, is I pulled out an old down comforter I had bought years ago.  I had my niece help me put some flat sheets pinned around it...kind of a mock duvet.  And, it's keeping me warm.  It's not too heavy, so I don't have trouble moving it
on and off of me.  So happy I did that.


----------



## dobielvr

Today, my niece and her mom are coming by.  My nephew was supposed to be here too, but the roads are closed up where he lives in the Reno/Tahoe area.

They're bringing sushi, after I made all sorts of munchie foods.  Oh well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

dobielvr said:


> Today, my niece and her mom are coming by.  My nephew was supposed to be here too, but the roads are closed up where he lives in the Reno/Tahoe area.
> 
> They're bringing sushi, after I made all sorts of munchie foods.  Oh well.


Eat the sushi. We'll all come over for the munchie foods. What time should we be there?


----------



## Kaila

It's my birthday, and a significant one.  Which for me, is very emotionally difficult, having lost nearly all those people, who might or would know me or care, 
and myself being too ill to be able to do most of the things I would like to. (for others and for myself)
Still, I _do try_ (when able) to refocus myself on simply being glad for absolutely any and everything, that a person can be glad about.
And I often do manage to remember some of those, too.


----------



## Jules

@Kaila, Happy Birthday, albeit a somewhat sad one without those you love.


----------



## Jackie23

Happy, happy birthday, Kaila..
Many hugs and best wishes for you today.


----------



## dobielvr

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Eat the sushi. We'll all come over for the munchie foods. What time should we be there?


Yippie!  Let me pull them out of the freezer, and I'll call you when they're ready.


----------



## dobielvr

Kaila said:


> It's my birthday, and a significant one.  Which for me, is very emotionally difficult, having lost nearly all those people, who might or would know me or care,
> and myself being too ill to be able to do most of the things I would like to. (for others and for myself)
> Still, I _do try_ (when able) to refocus myself on simply being glad for absolutely any and everything, that a person can be glad about.
> And I often do manage to remember some of those, too.


Happy Birthday Kaila...treat yourself to something special. 
You deserve it!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Happy Birthday @Kaila.  I find life to be so bitter sweet anymore.  I hope you find some happiness in memories of the past.  Try and make the most of the day-ice cream cures all .

I understand, a lot of us understand, about not being able to do as we wish.  I was never very physically strong and seems like I get weaker every day. Now that I have the time and wish to climb mountains, I can barely walk around my apartment complex.  Still, at least I can do that.


----------



## Aneeda72

It so cold and nasty outside.  I have to go to a meeting about Joey.    Son called and asked me to turn the water on at his house since it is so cold.  He says it’s great we are getting snow, we need the water.  Hmm, easy for him to say.  He’s on vacation in California


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> It's my birthday, and a significant one.  Which for me, is very emotionally difficult, having lost nearly all those people, who might or would know me or care,
> and myself being too ill to be able to do most of the things I would like to. (for others and for myself)
> Still, I _do try_ (when able) to refocus myself on simply being glad for absolutely any and everything, that a person can be glad about.
> And I often do manage to remember some of those, too.


I understand your opening sentiment dear kaila, but I hope you can think of us all as a small replacement for your lost friends and family.. you're very dear to us here , and we certainly care, and if you think any of us could every do anything for you, I know I certainly would, and I'm sure everyone else here would too... Happy Birthday mi chica..


----------



## Kaila

My warm thanks to each one of you, for your gentle understanding, and for your caring, today.  It does help my day. (_And I needed a little extra help from all of you, here, today.)_


----------



## Aneeda72

Meeting for Joey was canceled due to the coming snow storm.  Just got an alert through my phone from the national weather service, thought it was an amber alert, nope.  This has never happened before in all the decades I’ve lived here.

It is a snow squall- only worst than we had the other day.  Moving at 35 miles per hour and is now in Ogden Utah.  We are on a mountain “bench” so it will be bad.  Snow, high winds, terrible cold-supposed to be 8 degrees in the morning.

So grateful for a warm apartment and blankets; hopefully we don’t lose power.  Losing power would be a disaster.


----------



## dobielvr

dobielvr said:


> Today, my niece and her mom are coming by.  My nephew was supposed to be here too, but the roads are closed up where he lives in the Reno/Tahoe area.
> 
> They're bringing sushi, after I made all sorts of munchie foods.  Oh well.


Well, we didn't have sushi.  We (sis-in-law and her husband) went to a really nice restaurant near my home for lunch instead.  Sat out on the patio w/heaters.
They make a filet mignon meatloaf that is out of this world good!

But, this time I had a spicy thai chicken soba noodle salad......or something like that.  It was very good.
Brought home left overs for tonight.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Well, we didn't have sushi.  We (sis-in-law and her husband) went to a really nice restaurant near my home for lunch instead.  Sat out on the patio w/heaters.
> They make a filet mignon meatloaf that is out of this world good!
> 
> But, this time I had a spicy thai chicken soba noodle salad......or something like that.  It was very good.
> Brought home left overs for tonight.


I LOVE meatloaf.


----------



## Sliverfox

Stay warm Aneeda.
Do you fill  bottles with extra  water put in  fridge freezer?


----------



## Kaila

I will hope that your power stays on,  @Aneeda72  !
That makes all the difference for me, during our storms, as well! I am not in the area for any of the current ones. Will think of you.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Stay warm Aneeda.
> Do you fill  bottles with extra  water put in  fridge freezer?


Well, no.  It is snowing so water will not be a problem.  Although one must remember- *do not eat the yellow snow.*  There are so many dogs in this complex.  

But I have plenty of root beer to drown my sorrows with.  I thought Stella was going to freeze when I put her out to potty.  Didn’t take her long to pee.  . I did have to add an extra blanket to my recliner.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Yesterday we had our early Christmas with "the soul daughter and granddaughter".
> Lots of fun and one of those years where the gifts were scary perfect and no one
> had to go to the ER...lol:
> 
> The picture of the tree is my Gardenia bush that we grew from a little bouquet start 3 years ago.  There are blooming Gardenias on it so I made it our official Christmas tree this year!
> 
> View attachment 200148
> 
> View attachment 200149


Love it all @Liberty !   The fireplace !!!


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> I LOVE meatloaf.


Oh, then you'd love this meatloaf.  They also put a truffle mushroom gravy on top.  Some mashed garlic potatoes and the greenest broccoli I've ever seen.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Well, yesterday we never made it to the clubhouse because my wife fell and broke her wrist. So we spent Christmas and our anniversary in the hospital. They gave my wife morphine and had to hand set her bones in her wrist. So awful painful. I’m glad it’s over and she is home where I can help her get things done.


I'm sorry for your wife's fall.  I've had a broken wrists, so I understand how painful it is. Please give her a hug for me, and tell her that I hope she heals up fast!


----------



## Trila

@Kaila

Happy b-day!


----------



## Trila

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @dobielvr and @Autumn716 Lemme tell ya that my weighted blanket is dy-no-mite! It's warm and feels like being hugged all night long. They are heavy to maneuver when you're making the bed, but when you're under it? Ahhhh. I've had an electric blanket, and it was nice, but the weighted blanket is even better.
> 
> ETA: I've had mine for a year and can vouch for the fact that it's warm in winter but cool in summer.


I've always been a fan of the heated mattress pad.   As long as your comfortable and sleep well....that's what matters!


----------



## Autumn716

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @dobielvr and @Autumn716 Lemme tell ya that my weighted blanket is dy-no-mite! It's warm and feels like being hugged all night long. They are heavy to maneuver when you're making the bed, but when you're under it? Ahhhh. I've had an electric blanket, and it was nice, but the weighted blanket is even better.
> 
> ETA: I've had mine for a year and can vouch for the fact that it's warm in winter but cool in summer.


Oh,my God, I have been wanting to buy this for so long now. You have made up my mind to start the New Year off right.
Thank you for posting. Nit knowing what weight to buy into.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm not sure when my days start and end anymore! I've been sleeping a lot during the daylight hours, like yesterday (it's now 2:15 a.m.) and wind up being up in the middle of the night, like now. I had a snack, took my medicine about an hour ago. I continued watching Amtrak travel videos. I'm really getting into those. There are three different people (really 4, a group of videos is by a couple). I guess right now I'm living vicariously through them. I'm particularly interested in the roomettes, their set ups and amenities (all meals & beverages are included). Once I'm fully vaccinated, I may reconsider taking my trip to Tampa to visit my honorary son and his fiance, at which time I'll likely choose a roomette for extra protection against COVID.

I did some financial stuff, including applying online for a new American Express card. It offers $200 cash back after spending $1,000 within 3 months. Since they consider donations along with purchases, I'll easily reach that requirement. After I got approved, I went to the 3 credit bureaus and froze my credit again.  Later on today, it's my intention to get COVID tested (again) and if they let me, take my first shot. Perhaps I'll give an update later.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> It's my birthday, and a significant one.  Which for me, is very emotionally difficult, having lost nearly all those people, who might or would know me or care,
> and myself being too ill to be able to do most of the things I would like to. (for others and for myself)
> Still, I _do try_ (when able) to refocus myself on simply being glad for absolutely any and everything, that a person can be glad about.
> And I often do manage to remember some of those, too.


Happy Birthday, Kaila! 

Sometimes it it the littlest things that can your day. Some days you have to dig to find it but it is there.

You are cared about by your friends right here. I may not know you in person or anyone else on this forum but I always look forward to what each has posted.


----------



## katlupe

I was up at two this morning. Woke up to a bloody nose of all things! It has taken forever to get it stopped. Now I will not lay back down or sit in my recliner. I am afraid of getting another one and getting blood on the recliner. I already got it on my new nightgown. So my plan now is to drink coffee and stay still.


----------



## Aneeda72

It is 18 degrees this morning, but with the wind chill it feels like 8 degrees , I will not be walking outside today, or going outside at all.  Stella takes about 5 seconds to pee.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Meeting for Joey was canceled due to the coming snow storm.  Just got an alert through my phone from the national weather service, thought it was an amber alert, nope.  This has never happened before in all the decades I’ve lived here.
> 
> It is a snow squall- only worst than we had the other day.  Moving at 35 miles per hour and is now in Ogden Utah.  We are on a mountain “bench” so it will be bad.  Snow, high winds, terrible cold-supposed to be 8 degrees in the morning.
> 
> So grateful for a warm apartment and blankets; hopefully we don’t lose power.  Losing power would be a disaster.


Hope you don't get dumped on too badly.
You feel your cold at 8........our cold this morning is -26.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> I was up at two this morning. Woke up to a bloody nose of all things! It has taken forever to get it stopped. Now I will not lay back down or sit in my recliner. I am afraid of getting another one and getting blood on the recliner. I already got it on my new nightgown. So my plan now is to drink coffee and stay still.


That happened to me Monday morning!  Only I had to go out early and be out the whole day.  It started again around 6pm.  Residue this am.  UGH.  My 3 year old grandson was fascinated.


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> It's my birthday, and a significant one.  Which for me, is very emotionally difficult, having lost nearly all those people, who might or would know me or care,
> and myself being too ill to be able to do most of the things I would like to. (for others and for myself)
> Still, I _do try_ (when able) to refocus myself on simply being glad for absolutely any and everything, that a person can be glad about.
> And I often do manage to remember some of those, too.


 @Kaila  A very SPECIAL Wish for you on your IMPORTANT DAY. We are all THINKING of YOU......CELEBRATING with YOU.....and CARING about YOU.......BIG LOVING HUG for YOU.


----------



## Trila

It's overcast ☁ but warm this morning.  I'm not sure what I'll be doing.  I was going to renew my library things on line, but I'm out of milk.  Maybe I'll go into town....maybe I'll be lazy and just stay home! LOL.


----------



## timoc

*For the past hour*, I've had a long piece of wire with the end bent up like a hook, trying to fish my shed key out of a deep grid outside my house. I managed to find my key and also a small (what looks like silver) chain with a little medal on it. I've got them all soaking in a hot water and a drop of bleach.


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *For the past hour*, I've had a long piece of wire with the end bent up like a hook, trying to fish my shed key out of a deep grid outside my house. I managed to find my key and also a small (what looks like silver) chain with a little medal on it. I've got them all soaking in a hot water and





timoc said:


> *For the past hour*, I've had a long piece of wire with the end bent up like a hook, trying to fish my shed key out of a deep grid outside my house. I managed to find my key and also a small (what looks like silver) chain with a little medal on it. I've got them all soaking in a hot water and a drop of bleach.


Those bent wires are the handiest tools!  Ever since our friends toddler dropped a Tonka bus into the toilet (full of the stinky stuff), we have called that wire a *bus hook*!  The name has stuck!  LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, there is no wind YAY so it has warmed up to 13 degrees and since I had to take the poopy puppy trash out, I decided to walk on the parts of the sidewalk that where clear.  No ice just crunchy snow -so no slip and side and my walker did fine.

The expected snow was mostly more north so while we got the cold we only received 2-4 inches of snow which is great.  I am resting and will walk again in a few minutes.  I could not do all my walking yesterday due to the wind.  While the wind makes it super cold, it is the wind, pushing the walker around, that makes it impossible to walk.  I am going to take advantage of no wind while I can.

I am watching The Last Kingdom on Netflix for the second day in a row.  I like these kinds of shows and am into the second season already.  There are four.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, there is no wind YAY so it has warmed up to 13 degrees and since I had to take the poopy puppy trash out, I decided to walk on the parts of the sidewalk that where clear.  No ice just crunchy snow -so no slip and side and my walker did fine.
> 
> The expected snow was mostly more north so while we got the cold we only received 2-4 inches of snow which is great.  I am resting and will walk again in a few minutes.  I could not do all my walking yesterday due to the wind.  While the wind makes it super cold, it is the wind, pushing the walker around, that makes it impossible to walk.  I am going to take advantage of no wind while I can.
> 
> I am watching The Last Kingdom on Netflix for the second day in a row.  I like these kinds of shows and am into the second season already.  There are four.


I laughed when you said "only" 2-4 inches of snow!  I know that it could have been worse, but it's still too much for me! LOL

Be careful out there! ❤


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Hope you don't get dumped on too badly.
> You feel your cold at 8........our cold this morning is -26.


Yup, do not care how “inexpensive meds are there” not moving to Canada


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, do not care how “inexpensive meds are there” not moving to Canada


Micka's in a part of Canada where they get extreme temps in summer/winter. It isn't like that all over the country .. so, you could still move here @Aneeda


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm doing the same thing I do every day. I'm worried about my 11 yr old granddaughter who woke up today with stomach pains and vomiting, my grandson tested positive for the covid and I'm getting ready to go to my doctor's appointment.


----------



## dobielvr

I'm staying home!
I have a P.T. appt today...but I cancelled.

Too cold, and I just feel like being warm in bed, watching TV.


----------



## timoc

timoc said:


> *For the past hour*, I've had a long piece of wire with the end bent up like a hook, trying to fish my shed key out of a deep grid outside my house. I managed to find my key and also a small (what looks like silver) chain with a little medal on it. I've got them all soaking in a hot water and a drop of bleach.


*Update:*

*The little chain* I think is silver, so too is the little oval medal, but I couldn't make out what the image was or the very tiny wording, so I took it over the road to Nora, she is brilliant at figuring out these things, well, all women are, aren't they? 
And I got a chicken sandwich and a big mug of tea, I may do a bit more fishing in that grid tomorrow.


----------



## Pecos

Nothing very exciting here. Today is our weekly housecleaning day and I have a date with Sally Meile the vacuum cleaner and her brother Henry the leaf blower. Today is uncommonly warm and I expect to get in a 2 or 3 mile walk this afternoon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> I'm doing the same thing I do every day. I'm worried about my 11 yr old granddaughter who woke up today with stomach pains and vomiting, my grandson tested positive for the covid and I'm getting ready to go to my doctor's appointment.


Unfortunately that is how Covid started with my son, stomach pain and vomiting.  I hope she does not have it.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I was up at two this morning. Woke up to a bloody nose of all things! It has taken forever to get it stopped. Now I will not lay back down or sit in my recliner. I am afraid of getting another one and getting blood on the recliner. I already got it on my new nightgown. So my plan now is to drink coffee and stay still.


If you take aspirin for something else, or anything with any aspirin in it, then you know to stop taking it, now, till after the bleeding has healed up well, right? It's a potent blood thinner.

Thank you for that kind message above, too, katlupe,
and thanks, @hollydolly  for hers too, and every other one,
 ( Trila....and others!)  that all of you wrote for me!


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC  I just this minute saw your post for me.  Thank YOU!!!!

@Aneeda72   I am glad to see that you are alright, after last night's storm!

@Pepper   Sorry you had a bad nosebleed, also!


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Unfortunately that is how Covid started with my son, stomach pain and vomiting.  I hope she does not have it.


Yes, and it could be, but @Sassycakes  GD, might have a 24-hour flu, or some other (shorter duration) bug, instead, and we will hope for that.  Thinking of you, Sassy!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First day off after grueling long holiday work stint and although I slept in I still feel like someone poured molasses in my brain.  So I'm doing mostly mindless stuff til my sleep catches up.  Oy vey


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> First day off after grueling long holiday work stint and although I slept in I still feel like someone poured molasses in my brain.  So I'm doing mostly mindless stuff til my sleep catches up.  Oy vey


I know that feeling very well. It used to take me until the second sometimes the 3rd day off  after a hard block of work.. to actually feel like a human again...


----------



## Aneeda72

It has snowed lightly all day and is starting to add up .

I got a call from my oldest son.  He was able to find his brothers grave and sent me a few pictures, showing me that it was well kept.  Also turned out to be only a 15 minute drive from his SO,s mother’s house.

He placed flowers on the grave and said anytime I wanted to go there he would take me.  But I cannot go again ever.  This section of the graveyard was kept for infants that died at the local children’s hospital.  It is filled with small graves of very young babies.  Too many memories-too much sadness.

He says they will go every year.


----------



## Warrigal

Today Hubby and I have an appointment for Covid boosters. 
Otherwise it is a day for doing very little.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> I'm doing the same thing I do every day. I'm worried about my 11 yr old granddaughter who woke up today with stomach pains and vomiting, my grandson tested positive for the covid and I'm getting ready to go to my doctor's appointment.


Hope your granddaughter feels better soon.
Sorry your  grandson has to deal with covid......hope it's not too serious and he's on a quick recovery.


----------



## Sassycakes

Aneeda72 said:


> Unfortunately that is how Covid started with my son, stomach pain and vomiting.  I hope she does not have it.


Thank you Aneeda72.My granddaughter had the covid a few months ago. I hope it's not that again.


----------



## MickaC

What did i do today....
Dragging my butt, from all the shoveling yesterday.
I HATE WINTER
I HATE SNOW.
I HATE COLD.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> What did i do today....
> Dragging my butt, from all the shoveling yesterday.
> I HATE WINTER
> I HATE SNOW.
> I HATE COLD.


I would too if I had to do the clean up. Sorry, hang in there.


----------



## katlupe

I don't know what I am doing today yet. Many times I write what I want to do but do not do it. Put it off for another day or more. Like laundry, which I need to do. Maybe. Vacuum packing chicken and pork ribs. Other than that, just drinking coffee and giving bunny nose rubs for sure.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> What did i do today....
> Dragging my butt, from all the shoveling yesterday.
> I HATE WINTER
> I HATE SNOW.
> I HATE COLD.


@MickaC  .. I wish I could be there to help you shovel snow. I like it - probably because we've never had the amount of snow you get!

Hang in there! (yeah, I know. Easy for me to say..)


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> @MickaC  .. I wish I could be there to help you shovel snow. I like it - probably because we've never had the amount of snow you get!
> 
> Hang in there! (yeah, I know. Easy for me to say..)


Pinky......when you get a chance, could you slip over and help me move Manitoba.....to.....anywhere WARM.


----------



## hollydolly

It's unseasonably warm here for December 55 deg today but it hasn't stopped raining for almost an entire week... It's caused all the country lanes surrounding my house to be flooded, so people are staying home wherever possible. fortunately my house is at the top of the hill so unaffected by ground  flooding, but it does mean  a bit of aquaplaning if I want to drive anywhere because I have to drive down through the lanes and through woodland roads... ..so I choose not to.. but I do have to go out tomorrow to take my car for it's annual MOT ....and the forecast is for more rain....


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Pinky......when you get a chance, could you slip over and help me move Manitoba.....to.....anywhere WARM.


Micka - even Toronto is warmer. Come on over! My brother lives in Vancouver where the weather's usually mild in winter. Not anymore


----------



## MickaC

Going to venture out for groceries.
Don't have to do any snow shoveling.
Some extra laundry.

Trying to get over my pouting session......this does sound selfish, but here goes.
After supper on the 23, i had my foster daughter pick up the Christmas gifts.
She mentioned 2 of the kids were getting sniffles, the third one was at his dads.
In the afternoon on Christmas Eve she decided to drive an hour.....to get the kids and herself tested, which she told me when they got home at 5:30. 
Of all the sniffles, colds they've had since covid started, she didn't have them tested.
So, had to quarantine till results got back.....which came back negative for the kids on Christmas day, and hers negative on boxing day.
Her partner didn't get tested. ???????? not sure why.

Last year due to covid we couldn't be together, but she brought over a nice Christmas supper.
But.....
She didn't this year......why not.....don't know.....she just came to the door and left it last year......nothing this year.
Wasn't prepared for making my own.......so had a TV dinner.
No sign of a supper coming. 
Trying to get over this.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Going to venture out for groceries.
> Don't have to do any snow shoveling.
> Some extra laundry.
> 
> Trying to get over my pouting session......this does sound selfish, but here goes.
> After supper on the 23, i had my foster daughter pick up the Christmas gifts.
> She mentioned 2 of the kids were getting sniffles, the third one was at his dads.
> In the afternoon on Christmas Eve she decided to drive an hour.....to get the kids and herself tested, which she told me when they got home at 5:30.
> Of all the sniffles, colds they've had since covid started, she didn't have them tested.
> So, had to quarantine till results got back.....which came back negative for the kids on Christmas day, and hers negative on boxing day.
> Her partner didn't get tested. ???????? not sure why.
> 
> Last year due to covid we couldn't be together, but she brought over a nice Christmas supper.
> But.....
> She didn't this year......why not.....don't know.....she just came to the door and left it last year......nothing this year.
> Wasn't prepared for making my own.......so had a TV dinner.
> No sign of a supper coming.
> Trying to get over this.


I could understand why you are bothered about this. Could be that she was feeling wiped out with taking care of the 3 kids. However, since she would have made dinner for them, a bit extra for you would have been a nice gesture.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Going to venture out for groceries.
> Don't have to do any snow shoveling.
> Some extra laundry.
> 
> Trying to get over my pouting session......this does sound selfish, but here goes.
> After supper on the 23, i had my foster daughter pick up the Christmas gifts.
> She mentioned 2 of the kids were getting sniffles, the third one was at his dads.
> In the afternoon on Christmas Eve she decided to drive an hour.....to get the kids and herself tested, which she told me when they got home at 5:30.
> Of all the sniffles, colds they've had since covid started, she didn't have them tested.
> So, had to quarantine till results got back.....which came back negative for the kids on Christmas day, and hers negative on boxing day.
> Her partner didn't get tested. ???????? not sure why.
> 
> Last year due to covid we couldn't be together, but she brought over a nice Christmas supper.
> But.....
> She didn't this year......why not.....don't know.....she just came to the door and left it last year......nothing this year.
> Wasn't prepared for making my own.......so had a TV dinner.
> No sign of a supper coming.
> Trying to get over this.


You are going out to get groceries when is -41 degrees?  How?  How do you go out in that temperature and not freeze to death instantly?  How is it a car can even start in that cold?  How is it that the food you buy doesn’t freeze before you get home?  How are you dogs still alive?  Did I misread what you wrote temperate wise?

It is 4 degrees here.  I have that meeting today.  I really do not want to go although it will warm -to 17 or so.  My car will be warm.  But I still have to walk back and forth to the car.  Ugh.


----------



## Trila

Oh, my! I've spent the whole morning catching up with an old friend from hs! I guess this will be a short post....I'm getting hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Andy set a new record yesterday...he slept in the kitchen for 8 hrs! He's there now, I think he's trying to beat his own best record!




I hear my tummy calling for breakfast.  I better give it something, before it gets really mad at me!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> It's unseasonably warm here for December 55 deg today but it hasn't stopped raining for almost an entire week... It's caused all the country lanes surrounding my house to be flooded, so people are staying home wherever possible. fortunately my house is at the top of the hill so unaffected by ground  flooding, but it does mean  a bit of aquaplaning if I want to drive anywhere because I have to drive down through the lanes and through woodland roads... ..so I choose not to.. but I do have to go out tomorrow to take my car for it's annual MOT ....and the forecast is for more rain....



Gosh, that gloomy weather, combined with some apprehension over hoping the car will pass....is *not* a good combination!
And _aquaplaning_ does not sound like much fun, either. And areas of both homes and streets, as well as nature spots, flooded. Ugh.

Hopefully better days are coming.  Hang in there, Holly!


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC  That sounds like a discouraging situation you had with those days surrounding Christmas.  Sorry they weren't smart enough to share and deliver a nice meal for wonderful you. (Like you or I would have done... )


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> You are going out to get groceries when is -41 degrees? How? How do you go out in that temperature and not freeze to death instantly? How is it a car can even start in that cold?


Cars have block heaters to plug in to or they’re in a garage.  We do drive on square tires for the first km.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Cars have block heaters to plug in to or they’re in a garage.  We do drive on square tires for the first km.


We had to do that in Wisconsin, plug a block heater in


----------



## Tish

Spoiling my baby girl, she turns 37 today.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> You are going out to get groceries when is -41 degrees?  How?  How do you go out in that temperature and not freeze to death instantly?  How is it a car can even start in that cold?  How is it that the food you buy doesn’t freeze before you get home?  How are you dogs still alive?  Did I misread what you wrote temperate wise?
> 
> It is 4 degrees here.  I have that meeting today.  I really do not want to go although it will warm -to 17 or so.  My car will be warm.  But I still have to walk back and forth to the car.  Ugh.


# 1.....we're Canadians.
# 2.....as Jules posted......block heaters.....with vehicles now, if you have your vehicle plugged in, the block heater on vehicles cut in when it gets down to a certain temp and not before......my Chev is a 2014 and it's like that.
I have a insulated garage, not heated, and i've never plugged it in yet.....in fact the plug in has never been pulled out from inside.
My garage is about 12 to 14 degrees warmer than outside.
# 3.....I leave it running while shopping.
# 4......my dogs are out for jobs only, even so, they sometimes have to make 2 trips out if their feet get too cold.....Micki and Noah waste a lot of time eating snow first.....get cold.....go back in.....then out again......typical kids......i carry Shaalee out, and in after her jobs.
Canadian.....you gotta be tough......but.....complaining helps somewhat.


----------



## horseless carriage

MickaC said:


> # 1.....we're Canadians.
> # 2.....as Jules posted......block heaters.....with vehicles now, if you have your vehicle plugged in, the block heater on vehicles cut in when it gets down to a certain temp and not before......my Chev is a 2014 and it's like that.
> I have a insulated garage, not heated, and i've never plugged it in yet.....in fact the plug in has never been pulled out from inside.
> My garage is about 12 to 14 degrees warmer than outside.
> # 3.....I leave it running while shopping.
> # 4......my dogs are out for jobs only, even so, they sometimes have to make 2 trips out if their feet get too cold.....Micki and Noah waste a lot of time eating snow first.....get cold.....go back in.....then out again......typical kids......i carry Shaalee out, and in after her jobs.
> Canadian.....you gotta be tough......but.....complaining helps somewhat.


Did you know that London lies further north than almost all major Canadian cities, including Vancouver, Montreal, Quebec City, and Toronto? Yet we don't endure temperatures so cold that we have polar bears. An ocean current known as The North Atlantic Drift, laps our shores after it has journeyed from the equator. How fortunate are we?

Today I am doing house-husbandly chores. Cleaning, vacuuming, cooking the meal, ( mushroom stroganoff,) since you asked. That is so my brother's grandchild, the daughter of his only child, my niece's little girl, will have her cotton anglais dress ready for a fitting tomorrow. My good lady is still sewing away in her (wo)man cave, in order to have it ready for tomorrow's fitting. Photos later, if it fits.


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Canadian.....you gotta be tough......but.....complaining helps somewhat.


Oh I agree with this useful philosophy, that can be applied to so many of life's situations!  

Thanks for those interesting explanations, too, both @Jules  and Micka!


----------



## jujube

I am slowly recovering from my epic day yesterday at Legoland with a 2 year old and a 5 year old and what seemed to be millions of other park goers. 

Lines were insane, the few restaurants that didn't run out of food had lines an hour or more long to wait in, and my feet hurt.  The line to even get into the park was endless.

The 2 year old didn't want to ride in the stroller, of course.  Tantrums were thrown (mine included) and the 5 year old complained all day.

As the cherry on top of the sundae, we couldn't remember where we parked and it took a half hour to find the car.

I know better than to go to theme parks during holiday seasons.....really I do.  It was temporary insanity.


----------



## peppermint

Shero said:


> Just went for a short swim. Now I am lying on the verandah sunning myself


That is nice....But we are in cold weather....Just have another swim for me.......


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I am slowly recovering from my epic day yesterday at Legoland with a 2 year old and a 5 year old and what seemed to be millions of other park goers.
> 
> Lines were insane, the few restaurants that didn't run out of food had lines an hour or more long to wait in, and my feet hurt.  The line to even get into the park was endless.
> 
> The 2 year old didn't want to ride in the stroller, of course.  Tantrums were thrown (mine included) and the 5 year old complained all day.
> 
> As the cherry on top of the sundae, we couldn't remember where we parked and it took a half hour to find the car.
> 
> I know better than to go to theme parks during holiday seasons.....really I do.  It was temporary insanity.


So in other words-you and the kids had a great time


----------



## Kaila

jujube said:


> The 2 year old didn't want to ride in the stroller, of course. Tantrums were thrown (mine included) and the 5 year old complained all day.


This definitely indicates they had a great time, and is their clearest way of expressing their appreciation!    



jujube said:


> I know better than to go to theme parks during holiday seasons.....really I do. It was temporary insanity.


There's the lesson worth learning....again and again!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Going to venture out for groceries.
> Don't have to do any snow shoveling.
> Some extra laundry.
> 
> Trying to get over my pouting session......this does sound selfish, but here goes.
> After supper on the 23, i had my foster daughter pick up the Christmas gifts.
> She mentioned 2 of the kids were getting sniffles, the third one was at his dads.
> In the afternoon on Christmas Eve she decided to drive an hour.....to get the kids and herself tested, which she told me when they got home at 5:30.
> Of all the sniffles, colds they've had since covid started, she didn't have them tested.
> So, had to quarantine till results got back.....which came back negative for the kids on Christmas day, and hers negative on boxing day.
> Her partner didn't get tested. ???????? not sure why.
> 
> Last year due to covid we couldn't be together, but she brought over a nice Christmas supper.
> But.....
> She didn't this year......why not.....don't know.....she just came to the door and left it last year......nothing this year.
> Wasn't prepared for making my own.......so had a TV dinner.
> No sign of a supper coming.
> Trying to get over this.


----------



## Irwin

I finally got around to bringing our CR-V in for new struts. Going to a repair shop is never a pleasant experience and this time was no exception. They'll promise you all sorts of things on the phone, but when you bring in your vehicle, surprise, surprise!

I called the Goodyear dealer last week to get a quote. Naturally, I forgot to bring the quote along with me today but I remembered it to be $741 and that's what I told the salesmen. He entered some numbers into the computer and told me that it's going to be a bit more than that. He gave me a price of $1,250! So I took a look at the numbers. The struts alone came to $800! I asked him if they were Monroe struts and he confirmed that they were. I told him that I could buy them for $250 on Amazon, which means he could get them for half of that since wholesale is usually half of the retail price.

So the salesman says he's going to see what he can do and enters some numbers into the system. He says he's going to apply some discounts. After finagling the price a bit, he comes up with another total. He asks me, "How does $746 sound?" and I told him that was fine. That's the total cost of the job including installation, parts, and a wheel alignment. I handed him the key and headed home on foot.

I was going to ride the bus, but when I entered the start and end addresses into the RTD trip planner, it just gave me the route for me to walk home since it's only 1.1 miles. F*ckers.

So I get home and the first thing I do before even taking off my coat was to look at what I wrote down when I got the quote over the phone. To my surprise, the original quote was for $886! $140 more than what it's actually going to cost me!

Should I tell them?


----------



## dseag2

We had dinner with our nephew, who is stationed in Japan with the Navy and was passing through Dallas on his way home.  It was so great to see him again, since we have been involved in his life since his birth.  He is now 24 years old.  

We grilled him with questions about what he does aboard the ship, his experiences in Japan and his future intentions.  It seems Japan is serious about video games, which he has always been a fan of, and when he started to share all the information about which character he is and what his powers are, I tuned out.  But we love him immensely.


----------



## katlupe

No special plans today. Drinking coffee and whatever strikes me I will do.


----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> Today I am doing house-husbandly chores. Cleaning, vacuuming, cooking the meal, ( mushroom stroganoff,) since you asked. That is so my brother's grandchild, the daughter of his only child, my niece's little girl, will have her cotton anglais dress ready for a fitting tomorrow. My good lady is still sewing away in her (wo)man cave, in order to have it ready for tomorrow's fitting. Photos later, if it fits.



The fitting will be tomorrow, but you can all have a sneak preview.


----------



## Jackie23

Today is grocery pick up day...and a few other errands in town.


----------



## hollydolly

well it's early afternoon, and I've been on the go non-stop  from 6am until getting back  home.  My Car passed it's MOT with only 4 minor advisories...woohooo... 







Dropped it at the garage at 8am, first one there, glad I got there 15 mins early because within minutes of arriving  the places was packed with cars waiting to get repairs and tests... got a bus home.. first time on a bus in years , hadn't been back more than 30 minutes when I got the call  the car was done, so I had to get a bus _back _again....so funny, because I didn't know how to pay it's been so long and everything has changed sine last I travelled by bus , but of course I didn't have to pay because now I'm 66 I get it free with a bus pass .. ..see there are some advantages in getting older... not many but I do like those which save me money..

Collected the car, then went shopping.. haven't been shopping since well before Christmas and the sales are on.. so I got..a  whole bunch of stuff for really knocked down prices.. including black suede ankle boots £10 down from £45..and 2 pairs of pretty trainers ( the latter both just £5 each..down from £25)... got a potted fake heather plant in a wooden frame plant pot £5..down from £22...

..and 2 loose tunic sweaters.. reduced to £5 each from £25...( as I didn't get any Christmas gifts this year, they can be my presents to myself) 

Still raining.... my back is breaking from  lugging all the groceries as well... ..I was going to do the vac'ing but it'll have to wait now while I get a heat pad on my back... ...good day tho'.. all that clothing and hardware stuff.. all my groceries.. ( and not Aldi)... and the cost of my MOT.. came to just £141.00


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> well it's early afternoon, and I've been on the go non-stop  from 6am until getting back  home.  My Car passed it's MOT with only 4 minor advisories...woohooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I had to get a bus _back _again....so funny, because I didn't know how to pay it's been so long and everything has changed sine last I travelled by bus , but of course I didn't have to pay because now I'm 66 I get it free with a bus pass.


It was a couple of years after getting my free travel bus pass that I first travelled by bus, since my student days, that is. Not a clue! Other passengers were zapping some gizmo alongside the driver's left arm. The driver smiled and said: "Born again bus traveller?" "you could say that," I replied, "Go on," he coaxed, "when was the last time?" "Pre-decimal currency days, when you got on the back of the bus and paid a bus conductor," I confessed. "I guessed as much," he said, still smiling, then took my pass and did something or other at, or over, the gizmo. I looked down the bus for a seat and saw everybody grinning at me. "What did I do that's so amusing?"


----------



## Sliverfox

Took down the little  Christmas tree that hubby  cut .
Was loosing ts needles.
Cleaned those up,,,now taking a short break.


----------



## katlupe

I have started off the day by taking every single thing out of a kitchen cupboard that is in the corner under the counter. It goes way back, but impossible to get anything out in the back without taking EVERY SINGLE thing out in front of it. I believe it was previously used for pots and pans. Since I do not need it for that, I have things in there that are big and awkward. Trouble is I never use them because they are too much trouble or I forget that I even own them. So trying to come up with a better solution.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got any old cookie sheets that would  fit in there?
Put what you don't use often, on them & slide them in/out.

Sounds  like originally  corner cabinet was for a 'lazy Susan'?
Hmm?
Another thought is   get a small turn table to put in there.

I  have one that my mother used  for crafts.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning  at 6:40 walked on the driveway a couple of times,temp was 35
This morning 'spur of the moment' I took the bus went to local grocery store'TOPS
 because I needed a couple items which turned into a few more. There weren't many customers in the store,probably will be swamped tomorrow.I was home within the hour
This afternoon I walked to the mailbx at end of my street,continued on to my close friends, Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} I had an article  from yesterday's NYT. I had a nice  short visit with Marcia,still feels strange not to see family dog Aker aka my 'buddy boy' bounding about


----------



## J-Kat

I got home from my Christmas trek to a relative's home on Monday.  I drug everything into the house and left it all until I could relax and get some rest.  Today I took down all the Christmas decorations and de-decorated the tree.  Boxed everything and put it away until next year.  Only thing still up that is Christmasy is a wreath on the front door which I think I will leave there until New Year's Day.  Unpacked the gifts I received and have put them all away.  Spent some time thinking about what I want to have for New Years dinner and will likely have to do some grocery shopping tomorrow.  I do enjoy Christmas but it seems I am always glad when it is over.


----------



## hollydolly

J-Kat said:


> I got home from my Christmas trek to a relative's home on Monday.  I drug everything into the house and left it all until I could relax and get some rest.  Today I took down all the Christmas decorations and de-decorated the tree.  Boxed everything and put it away until next year.  Only thing still up that is Christmasy is a wreath on the front door which I think I will leave there until New Year's Day.  Unpacked the gifts I received and have put them all away.  Spent some time thinking about what I want to have for New Years dinner and will likely have to do some grocery shopping tomorrow.  I do enjoy Christmas but it seems I am always glad when it is over.


sorry I'm a little confused , why did you take drugs into your house ?


----------



## Aneeda72

It is snowing, again, just got home, very long day.

Took Joey to his doctor appointment, another month on oxygen.  . He was very disappointed but accepted it fairly well.  Lugging those large bottles of oxygen around is no fun.  We tried to get him a small rebreather, but they are in short supply and only for people, at this time, who are on long term oxygen.  His oxygen is month to month.  He sees the doctor again in February.  He will also get his booster then.

He got another pneumonia vaccine today.

On a happier note, my daughter is much better and able to get in and out of the car, walk short distances, and up/down a few stairs.  . She still is having issues eating, though,  hopefully that resolves soon.

As for me, got a call from the skin cancer surgeon today and set the appointment for my surgery.  Looks like I will have about a silver dollar size piece of my face removed.  The cancer was a result of a fall from about 3 years back.  They tried spraying it, didn’t work, took a biopsy and it’s deep and wide .  It has got to go.


----------



## J-Kat

LOL!  “Drug” is a Texas or Southern slang word describing the act of taking items to a location.  The term of “dragging” (Example: “I am dragging everything from the yard into the house due to the forecast of bad weather.“) describes the act of taking or carrying an item from one place to another. I would say “drug” is the past tense of that.  It’s a very common expression in my area.


----------



## Kaila

Irwin said:


> I finally got around to bringing our CR-V in for new struts. Going to a repair shop is never a pleasant experience and this time was no exception. They'll promise you all sorts of things on the phone, but when you bring in your vehicle, surprise, surprise!
> 
> I called the Goodyear dealer last week to get a quote. Naturally, I forgot to bring the quote along with me today but I remembered it to be $741 and that's what I told the salesmen. He entered some numbers into the computer and told me that it's going to be a bit more than that. He gave me a price of $1,250! So I took a look at the numbers. The struts alone came to $800! I asked him if they were Monroe struts and he confirmed that they were. I told him that I could buy them for $250 on Amazon, which means he could get them for half of that since wholesale is usually half of the retail price.
> 
> So the salesman says he's going to see what he can do and enters some numbers into the system. He says he's going to apply some discounts. After finagling the price a bit, he comes up with another total. He asks me, "How does $746 sound?" and I told him that was fine. That's the total cost of the job including installation, parts, and a wheel alignment. I handed him the key and headed home on foot.
> 
> I was going to ride the bus, but when I entered the start and end addresses into the RTD trip planner, it just gave me the route for me to walk home since it's only 1.1 miles. F*ckers.
> 
> So I get home and the first thing I do before even taking off my coat was to look at what I wrote down when I got the quote over the phone. To my surprise, the original quote was for $886! $140 more than what it's actually going to cost me!
> 
> Should I tell them?



No, you don't need to tell them.  

Not only was it an honest mistake on your part,
(_At least I think it was)
But, in addition,
I feel pretty certain that he assumed you were stating a price lower than the estimate, so it seems to me that it turns out about right for both parties. _


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Hurray, that your car passed without something major, 
and that you were able to find some fun distraction at the store, and to treat yourself to some gifts, at the good timing of the post-holiday sales.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
Very sorry you need to go through that face surgery... 
It's good to hear that your daughter has had some improvements.  I've thought about her, in between when you'd last mentioned her serious medical problems, and now.


----------



## Irwin

Kaila said:


> No, you don't need to tell them.
> 
> Not only was it an honest mistake on your part,
> (_At least I think it was)
> But, in addition,
> I feel pretty certain that he assumed you were stating a price lower than the estimate, so it seems to me that it turns out about right for both parties. _


That's an interesting point. The salesman jacked up the price for the repairs to my vehicle. Why would he do such a thing? Is he working on commission? Does he get a percentage of the profits? No matter what the reason, he is intrinsically dishonest. Some people justify their dishonesty by reasoning that they're just trying to provide for their families. I don't know if that's his justification and even if he has a family or what his circumstances may be.

But one thing I do know, and it's the fact that people tend to believe everyone thinks like they do — that everyone is as honest or dishonest as they are. And since the salesman is in fact dishonest, he might have assumed the same about me.

I wonder how many people he screws over each day — people who don't have the ability to call him on his B.S. He has to live with that. To some people, integrity just doesn't matter.


----------



## Don M.

Auto dealers make the bulk of their profits in the Service Dept....auto sales account for only a fraction of their profits.  If the car is out of warranty, and you can find a good independent repair shop, the price of repairs there are usually quite a bit lower than the dealers prices.


----------



## Trila

Irwin said:


> I finally got around to bringing our CR-V in for new struts. Going to a repair shop is never a pleasant experience and this time was no exception. They'll promise you all sorts of things on the phone, but when you bring in your vehicle, surprise, surprise!
> 
> I called the Goodyear dealer last week to get a quote. Naturally, I forgot to bring the quote along with me today but I remembered it to be $741 and that's what I told the salesmen. He entered some numbers into the computer and told me that it's going to be a bit more than that. He gave me a price of $1,250! So I took a look at the numbers. The struts alone came to $800! I asked him if they were Monroe struts and he confirmed that they were. I told him that I could buy them for $250 on Amazon, which means he could get them for half of that since wholesale is usually half of the retail price.
> 
> So the salesman says he's going to see what he can do and enters some numbers into the system. He says he's going to apply some discounts. After finagling the price a bit, he comes up with another total. He asks me, "How does $746 sound?" and I told him that was fine. That's the total cost of the job including installation, parts, and a wheel alignment. I handed him the key and headed home on foot.
> 
> I was going to ride the bus, but when I entered the start and end addresses into the RTD trip planner, it just gave me the route for me to walk home since it's only 1.1 miles. F*ckers.
> 
> So I get home and the first thing I do before even taking off my coat was to look at what I wrote down when I got the quote over the phone. To my surprise, the original quote was for $886! $140 more than what it's actually going to cost me!
> 
> Should I tell them?



Shhhh!  Sounds like you came out ahead!  They were going to charge you $1250....they weren't in any hurry to tell you that they could go down to $746!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> sorry I'm a little confused , why did you take drugs into your house ?


In various parts of the USA, the word "drug" is used as past tense for "dragged".


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> sorry I'm a little confused , why did you take drugs into your house ?


At first, I thought you were serious....you got me again!!  LOL


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> I could understand why you are bothered about this. Could be that she was feeling wiped out with taking care of the 3 kids. However, since she would have made dinner for them, a bit extra for you would have been a nice gesture.


Thanks Pinky.
No....wiped out from kids not the issue, the third was at his dads', she has lots of energy for being on the road, and about all the time.
Things have changed with her in this last year.
They are now daily users of weed......they never used in front of me before, now they do.
I do believe the road trip on Xmas Eve wasn't only for tests......but.....must have just got paid....needed to replenish their weed supply.

For being in the same town.....a couple months or more go by.....from hearing from her.


----------



## hollydolly

_Another  _gloomy wet day.. so not going anywhere.. just staying home waiting for my new Hard drive and USB flash drives to arrive... supposed to be here shortly... 

I called a garage which has high recommendations on the Nextdoor app.. to get a quote for the work needed from  the advisories on  my MOT test on my car yesterday... ..waiting for them to get back to me.. they said 2 hours.. that was 5 hours ago...


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> @Aneeda72
> Very sorry you need to go through that face surgery...
> It's good to hear that your daughter has had some improvements.  I've thought about her, in between when you'd last mentioned her serious medical problems, and now.


Thanks.  I am very excited at the progress she has made.  I text her repeatedly not to lift anything at all, not to overdo, and take it easy.  She mentioned they might go somewhere and stay overnight.  I know better than to tell her not to, but I reminded her she bought a special bed and mattress to help her back.  I told her a hotel mattress might not be the best thing for her back.

The weight loss surgery has been hard on her and she can still only eat 700 calories a day.  And drinking enough is an issue as well. She did the weight loss surgery to try and help her back issues.

I am a bit concerned about the facial surgery.  I was never a great beauty, , and I am old and wrinkled, but I am worried that my face will no long look the same on both sides.  Since we wear masks when out, that part of my face is not seen and it will give me time to get used to how I look after the surgery.  Then again, I maybe over thinking the whole thing.    I am a crybaby.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks.  I am very excited at the progress she has made.  I text her repeatedly not to lift anything at all, not to overdo, and take it easy.  She mentioned they might go somewhere and stay overnight.  I know better than to tell her not to, but I reminded her she bought a special bed and mattress to help her back.  I told her a hotel mattress might not be the best thing for her back.
> 
> The weight loss surgery has been hard on her and she can still only eat 700 calories a day.  And drinking enough is an issue as well. She did the weight loss surgery to try and help her back issues.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about the facial surgery.  I was never a great beauty, , and I am old and wrinkled, but I am worried that my face will no long look the same on both sides. Since we wear masks when out, that part of my face is not seen and it will give me time to get used to how I look after the surgery. Then again, I maybe over thinking the whole thing.  I am a crybaby.


No, you're not a cry baby, Aneeda.
Sorry you're having to still have to deal with so much.
You have a great deal of strength.
Hoping all will go in your favour.
Happy to hear of your daughters' progress.
Take care.


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> This afternoon I walked to the mailbx at end of my street,continued on to my close friends, Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} I had an article from yesterday's NYT. I had a nice short visit with Marcia,still feels strange not to see family dog Aker aka my 'buddy boy' bounding about


I know how fond you were of Aker.  It's so sad to lose furry friends.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> _Another  _gloomy wet day.. so not going anywhere.. just staying home waiting for my new Hard drive and USB flash drives to arrive... supposed to be here shortly...
> 
> I called a garage which has high recommendations on the Nextdoor app.. to get a quote for the work needed from  the advisories on  my MOT test on my car yesterday... ..waiting for them to get back to me.. they said 2 hours.. that was 5 hours ago...


How long do you have to get the work completed and your car reinspected?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> How long do you have to get the work completed and your car reinspected?


I have no specific  time, because it Passed.....  the recommendations are really just advsiories. It's up to me if I want them to get worse in which case they may not pass the next MOT in 12 months time.. of course I want them repaired asap...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I have no specific  time, because it Passed.....  the recommendations are really just advsiories. It's up to me if I want them to get worse in which case they may not pass the next MOT in 12 months time.. of course I want them repaired asap...


Thanks.  I get it now.  How nice to get a head's up about potential problems.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Then again, I maybe over thinking the whole thing


I don't think you are over thinking it.  Or if so, then most all of us would be.   It's a significant personal thing.
Of course, you know, and we do, that it's best for you to do this anyway; you are more important than anything else, and Joey needs you to take care of yourself for as long as you can. (Your daughter does, too)
And we will hope, with you, that it doesn't turn out too poorly.  They will do the best they can, and they do better than they used to do. 

About your daughter, as you said, you can't tell her _not to do things, _
so I suggest you mention that she can pick which things are most important to her, and for her to choose to do those, instead of trying to do each and every task, motion and action, which will end up preventing her from doing something else she would have valued more.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thanks.  I get it now.  How nice to get a head's up about potential problems.


yes, if they'd been worse then they could have failed the car which would mean I would have 7 days to have it repaired and re-tested without having to re-pay.... if it _still _failed.. then I wouldn't be permitted legally to drive it on the road, which essentially means that if you do.. despite the danger you are to yourself and other drivers, driving without a current MOT test certificate renders your car insurance Null and void...


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> I know how fond you were of Aker. It's so sad to lose furry friends.



@moviequeen1 
I sure do understand that, also!


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I don't think you are over thinking it.  Or if so, then most all of us would be.   It's a significant personal thing.
> Of course, you know, and we do, that it's best for you to do this anyway; you are more important than anything else, and Joey needs you to take care of yourself for as long as you can. (Your daughter does, too)
> And we will hope, with you, that it doesn't turn out too poorly.  They will do the best they can, and they do better than they used to do.
> 
> About your daughter, as you said, you can't tell her _not to do things, _
> so I suggest you mention that she can pick which things are most important to her, and for her to choose to do those, instead of trying to do each and every task, motion and action, which will end up preventing her from doing something else she would have valued more.


Thanks, I know and sometimes I forget and she tells me off.  . I AM not her boss.  Joey the other day told his house manager I was always up in his business.    I can never win with these darn adult children.

She knows she cannot bend over, I just remind her, once a week , not to pick up stuff.  With her degree of back injury even picking up a heavy pan off a stove could cause a flare.  I have been there, done that, and and am still there.

I remind her just because the pain is less, due to her shot, the injury is still there.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> if they'd been worse then they could have failed the car which would mean I would have 7 days to have it repaired and re-tested without having to re-pay...


7 days is not very long, imo!  I think that is a short window of time.
No wonder that adds additional stress, each time you take a car for the inspection.

Here it is similar, but one has a calendar month, within which to get the initial inspection, and then to have it all fixed, to keep legal and insured.
*If one manages to take a car, near the beginning of the specified month, *then one has more time to schedule and to have done the repairs, but if one can't help having some delay, then you know the end of that month is coming quickly enough to add stress, especially not knowing how huge the work (and the bill) might be.

It's different depending on which State you live, here in the USA.
Some States do not require one at all, while the others that do, each set their own rules, but the month time frame, is often applied, by the States that do require regular car inspections.  Ours is yearly, too.

That's good that you just got the advisories, this time, so you can schedule it however you need to.


----------



## Jackie23

....today I need to batten down the hatches, a blue norther rolling in this weekend....got to take the water hoses loose, make sure each faucet is insulated and turn the lamps on covered plants....down to lower 20's.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm so tired that when I went to get my second cup of yogurt I found I'd already eaten it...


----------



## Pepper

Cleaning up.  Yeah, you've heard that one before.


----------



## StarSong

Today I'll complete some graphics work for a customer's shirt order, and might even do some billing.  Work is much more complicated with global shortages due to delays, substitutions and multiple deliveries against single orders.  Even when it's straightforward, invoicing isn't my favorite task because it requires extreme focus and I'm ADHD.  

The rain has finally stopped (So Cal has had an almost unheard of rain streak for 6 of the last 7 days). We're welcoming crisp, clear, mostly sunny weather with highs in the 60s for the next two weeks.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> The rain has finally stopped (So Cal has had an almost unheard of rain streak for 6 of the last 7 days). We're welcoming crisp, clear, mostly sunny weather with highs in the 60s for the next two weeks.


DH’s son & family went to Disneyland. They return today.  Bet they wish they had postponed.  

And thinking of @Aneeda72.  It’s so hard to stop being a parent.  DH said he wasn’t going to say anything to the above mentioned son about not taking this trip; he couldn’t stop himself.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> DH’s son & family went to Disneyland. They return today.  Bet they wish they had postponed.
> 
> And thinking of @Aneeda72.  It’s so hard to stop being a parent.  DH said he wasn’t going to say anything to the above mentioned son about not taking this trip; he couldn’t stop himself.


The weather was absolutely dreadful...


----------



## Trila

I was walking in the park this morning when the breeze decided to play a game with me....
First it stole my hat, then left it in the grass just a little bit away from me. Of course, I ran after it. Just as I was about to grab it, the wind took it a little farther, and dropped it back on the grass. So I ran after it! We repeated this game several times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes the Elements get very playful! It was all in good fun!


----------



## Trila

Jackie23 said:


> ....today I need to batten down the hatches, a blue norther rolling in this weekend....got to take the water hoses loose, make sure each faucet is insulated and turn the lamps on covered plants....down to lower 20's.


...be safe!


----------



## Pappy

Doing a lot of housework because my wife’s arm is in a sling. She broke her wrist Christmas Day and on our anniversary. Helping with the wash and getting supper tonight.  Here’s a photo we were going to take on our anniversary, but it was 4 days later.


----------



## Jackie23

Pappy said:


> Doing a lot of housework because my wife’s arm is in a sling. She broke her wrist Christmas Day and on our anniversary. Helping with the wash and getting supper tonight.  Here’s a photo we were going to take on our anniversary, but it was 4 days later.
> 
> View attachment 201610


Such a cute couple!  Happy anniversary!
You both are so lucky to still have each other.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Doing a lot of housework because my wife’s arm is in a sling. She broke her wrist Christmas Day and on our anniversary. Helping with the wash and getting supper tonight.  Here’s a photo we were going to take on our anniversary, but it was 4 days later.
> 
> View attachment 201610


You two look great together!  
I hope you both have good times & good health in 2022!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Trila




----------



## hollydolly

Well we woke up to Dry weather and a little bit of sun for the first time since before Christmas day...so this morning I set to, and got quite a bit done..

Emptied out the bird bath and cleaned that and refilled... was going to rake up some leaves, but I got caught up doing some batch cooking first... Cooked a kilo of minced beef, with diced sausages, broccoli, chickpeas, mushrooms and red onions in a beef and wine gravy.. then chilled, and set into 8 dishes for freezing...

Skinned 2 kilos of  raw Chicken thighs, and bagged them  into  double portions and set them in the freezer.. 

washed up all  the dishes..always loads when batch cooking.. ( I don't have a dishwasher at this house)... then vac'ed around  all downstairs

Then I cleared out some clothing for donating.. and generally tidied around... ..and just as I thought about going out to rake the leaves, the rain started.. again!!.. so looks like this might be my jobs done for the day... which is a good thing now because my back is aching... 

Happy new year.. everyone..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for those who are poorly.. be well very soon....


----------



## Trila

@GeorgiaXplant .
We stared our new calendar!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> @GeorgiaXplant .
> We stared our new calendar!
> View attachment 201698


beautiful, but aren't lambs supposed to be in spring...


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> beautiful, but aren't lambs supposed to be in spring...


They are goats. We have a goat calendar in our kitchen every year.  Georgia calls my husband "goat guy", or just !  LOL


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Doing a lot of housework because my wife’s arm is in a sling. She broke her wrist Christmas Day and on our anniversary. Helping with the wash and getting supper tonight.  Here’s a photo we were going to take on our anniversary, but it was 4 days later.
> 
> View attachment 201610


You're a perfect picture of LOVE and HAPPINESS. HAPPY NEW to a LOVELY COUPLE.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well we woke up to Dry weather and a little bit of sun for the first time since before Christmas day...so this morning I set to, and got quite a bit done..
> 
> Emptied out the bird bath and cleaned that and refilled... was going to rake up some leaves, but I got caught up doing some batch cooking first... Cooked a kilo of minced beef, with diced sausages, broccoli, chickpeas, mushrooms and red onions in a beef and wine gravy.. then chilled, and set into 8 dishes for freezing...
> 
> Skinned 2 kilos of  raw Chicken thighs, and bagged them  into  double portions and set them in the freezer..
> 
> washed up all  the dishes..always loads when batch cooking.. ( I don't have a dishwasher at this house)... then vac'ed around  all downstairs
> 
> Then I cleared out some clothing for donating.. and generally tidied around... ..and just as I thought about going out to rake the leaves, the rain started.. again!!.. so looks like this might be my jobs done for the day... which is a good thing now because my back is aching...
> 
> Happy new year.. everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who are poorly.. be well very soon....


sounds like you've had a busy day!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> They are goats. We have a goat calendar in our kitchen every year.  Georgia calls my husband "goat guy", or just !  LOL


oh yes of course..I should have looked closer..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Going all the way up to the other end of the island (3 miles) for brunch and champagne. That and recovering slightly from last night. The official fireworks were canceled due to covid, but there was still an amazing display that went on for over 1/2 an hour, not including the week before, and the next five days to come. The Puerto Ricans love their fireworks. Happy New Year, Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> sounds like you've had a busy day!


yes , well a busy morning. It doesn't take long to do surprisingly because I'm not nicknamed speedy for nothing.... but I do like to get that batch cooking and freezing done every couple of weeks, it saves such a lot of time cooking dinner every night..


----------



## Trila

@hollydolly
My husband and I have a long standing joke.  Since think that goats are cute, he says that he's going to get me one....I DON'T want a goat!!!!  LOL
So he does things to suggest that one is on it's way!  Plus, other aspects of the same thing.  For example, we have an empty field where he is (supposedly) going to put the goat. He even calls it "The Goat Field".....I call it the "Goatless" field!!!!  

I have to get ready to go....I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> yes , well a busy morning. It doesn't take long to do surprisingly because I'm not nicknamed speedy for nothing.... but I do like to get that batch cooking and freezing done every couple of weeks, it saves such a lot of time cooking dinner every night..


I do that, too.  The freezer is full of portion sized packets.


----------



## Aneeda72

Happy New Year!!

I am not walking today.  I hate not walking but it’s 0 degrees outside with the wind blowing.  Got to draw the line in the snow somewhere.


----------



## JustBonee

Aneeda72 said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> I am not walking today.  I hate not walking but it’s 0 degrees outside with the wind blowing.  Got to draw the line in the snow somewhere.



Getting the wind and freezing weather later today around these parts.    I don't look toward to getting up and going outside tomorrow morning. 
They are calling it  'weather whiplash'  .... going from 85 down to 30 something by morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to enjoy a quiet day,, watch  rose bowl parade.
Walk the dog,, read or watch  movies on TV.

Weather is Spring  like,,,, But supposed to change to rain/snow by Monday.


----------



## Irwin

It's only 8°F and snowing right now, so my dog's walk is going to have to wait. We'll just play a little fetch inside and he'll be happy. And then it's lunch followed by a long nap.


----------



## hollydolly

Irwin said:


> It's only 8°F and snowing right now, so my dog's walk is going to have to wait. We'll just play a little fetch inside and he'll be happy. And then it's lunch followed by a long nap.


It's coming up to 4pm now , it'll soon be dark... I thought about having a little nap given that it's NYD.. and nothing much else going on, but instead I'm sorting and deleting all the photos  and files on my phone...


----------



## StarSong

I've also been batch cooking and small portion freezing to clear the fridge.  I hate when food spoils before I get to it.  Made a bunch of calzones, some chili.  

Today I'll break out the freezer bags and tightly seal most of the remaining Christmas cookies. Most afternoons I hunt around the house for a little something sweet and a couple of cookies will be just the ticket. I've been known to eat them frozen, but most are perfect after a 7 second nuke. 

I'm about to settle on the couch to watch the Rose Parade. Happy New Year, everyone! Hope it's fantastic a lot better than the last two years.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....I've done my morning chores and have a roast and veggies in the oven...now relaxing time....waiting for the freeze to roll in.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## katlupe

Had my shower and breakfast and then puttering around the kitchen till Sonny lets me know he is on his way. He is taking me shopping and picking up some stuff for my son too. So we will drop that off to him. 

Happy New Year everyone! Have a nice day!


----------



## feywon

After breakfast will clear snow from car and drive up to the road to see how problematic the snowplows made getting out of our driveway. Will have to get daughter to work at 2pm and home at 8:30pm.

 It is 1/4 mile from house to the road. The drive is slightly inclined upwards the last few yards near road. The plows clear the rural road well but leave the snow blocking driveways.  I have an ergonomic snow shovel, and i'll take buckets of cooled ash (generated by woodstove) up there as it is a good ice melt.

Luckily the storm was not as bad as predicted, so far. But if clears up as predicted or tonight the temperature will plummet to near zero, maybe below.


----------



## feywon

Jackie23 said:


> Morning all....I've done my morning chores and have a roast and veggies in the oven...now relaxing time....waiting for the freeze to roll in.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!


We have a tradition of making ham and lima bean soup with the bone and leftover ham from Christmas on New Year's Eve we had  some yesterday and will have some today.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Well we woke up to Dry weather and a little bit of sun for the first time since before Christmas day...so this morning I set to, and got quite a bit done..
> 
> Emptied out the bird bath and cleaned that and refilled... was going to rake up some leaves, but I got caught up doing some batch cooking first... Cooked a kilo of minced beef, with diced sausages, broccoli, chickpeas, mushrooms and red onions in a beef and wine gravy.. then chilled, and set into 8 dishes for freezing...
> 
> Skinned 2 kilos of  raw Chicken thighs, and bagged them  into  double portions and set them in the freezer..
> 
> washed up all  the dishes..always loads when batch cooking.. ( I don't have a dishwasher at this house)... then vac'ed around  all downstairs
> 
> Then I cleared out some clothing for donating.. and generally tidied around... ..and just as I thought about going out to rake the leaves, the rain started.. again!!.. so looks like this might be my jobs done for the day... which is a good thing now because my back is aching...
> 
> Happy new year.. everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who are poorly.. be well very soon....



I'm very glad you got a bit of sunshine, and felt lifted up by it.
You did accomplish a lot, on that spurt of energy!
And thank you for your well wishes, too!

I am a bit concerned about, and I hope we will *soon *hear from @GeorgiaXplant   OR  @Georgiagranny   (same person)

She was having trouble with her sign-in and passwords, the past week,
_AND, her GD (granddaughter) sick with Covid, and herself being tested on Thursday, and I don't think we have heard from our Georgia, since then._


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> @hollydolly
> My husband and I have a long standing joke.  Since think that goats are cute, he says that he's going to get me one....I DON'T want a goat!!!!  LOL
> So he does things to suggest that one is on it's way!  Plus, other aspects of the same thing.  For example, we have an empty field where he is (supposedly) going to put the goat. He even calls it "The Goat Field".....I call it the "Goatless" field!!!!
> 
> I have to get ready to go....I hope you have a great day!


Very funny.  Thanks for sharing those fun laughs with us!


----------



## Shero

Hello Lewkat,  hope you see this. I am so sorry I missed thanking you for your information about the drops. Hope you're still doing fine after your procedure. I use Hylo preservative free drops for dry eyes. Happy New Year!


----------



## Kaila

@Lewkat 
I am tagging you, in hopes you'll notice the post before this one.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Very funny.  Thanks for sharing those fun laughs with us!


There is more....so very, very much more! . This has been going on for years!


----------



## Lewkat

Shero said:


> Hello Lewkat,  hope you see this. I am so sorry I missed thanking you for your information about the drops. Hope you're still doing fine after your procedure. I use Hylo preservative free drops for dry eyes. Happy New Year!


You are welcome, Shero.  Funny thing, my sight is; my sight in the right eye is now sharper since the procedure than in the left.  I see him at the end of the month and find out why this is.  Have difficulty getting the eyes to get together here for reading.  Perhaps, it's just  a matter of time.  But I do love being able to go about without one eye constantly blurred.

I'll look into the drops you use.  Refresh is just distilled water.


----------



## Lewkat

Kaila said:


> @Lewkat
> I am tagging you, in hopes you'll notice the post before this one.


Hi Kaila, how are you these days?


----------



## Trila

Bonnie said:


> Getting the wind and freezing weather later today around these parts.    I don't look toward to getting up and going outside tomorrow morning.
> They are calling it  'weather whiplash'  .... going from 85 down to 30 something by morning.


....sounds similar to our weather.  It was 75°F yesterday afternoon.  Tonight we are going down to 19°F!!!  . Tomorrow's high is expected to be


Bonnie said:


> Getting the wind and freezing weather later today around these parts.    I don't look toward to getting up and going outside tomorrow morning.
> They are calling it  'weather whiplash'  .... going from 85 down to 30 something by morning.


....sounds similar to our weather.  It was 75°F yesterday afternoon.  Tonight we are going down to 19°F!!!   Tomorrow's high is expected to be 29°F

I'm ready for spring!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I'm very glad you got a bit of sunshine, and felt lifted up by it.
> You did accomplish a lot, on that spurt of energy!
> And thank you for your well wishes, too!
> 
> I am a bit concerned about, and I hope we will *soon *hear from @GeorgiaXplant   OR  @Georgiagranny   (same person)
> 
> She was having trouble with her sign-in and passwords, the past week,
> _AND, her GD (granddaughter) sick with Covid, and herself being tested on Thursday, and I don't think we have heard from our Georgia, since then._


Georgiagranny was online this morning ( my time)


----------



## Capt Lightning

Forecast today is for sunshine, 8 deg C (about 47 F) with a light southerly wind.
No real plans, but we're preparing dressed crab, octopus and a few other nibbles for lunch.  Might do some tidying up in the garden.


----------



## hollydolly

No plans for today outside the house..it's another grim, dull, damp day.. yesterdays' sunshine for a couple of hours is just a distant memory. Still very mild, but temps forecast to drop within the next day or so.... I don't like this grotty weather.. I want it to be either proper winter with cold and  or a little snow.. before we burst into Spring...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> No plans for today outside te house..it's another grim, dull, damp day.. yesterdays' sunshine for a couple of hours is just a distant memory. Still very mild, but temps forecast to drop within the next day or so.... I don't like this grotty weather.. I want it to be either proper winter with cold and  or a little snow.. before we burst into Spring...


Sounds like here. Yesterday was like spring. 

Need to do some laundry this morning. Other than that, I am not sure what I will doing. Coffee now.


----------



## hawkdon

Doing pretty much nothing as usual....4 deg here, only getting to mayhbe 20 later...snow-ice mix on everything outside...cannot go out anyway due to this wreck of a body...may have to cancel home care tomorrow as I don't want her to fall on this icey mess....


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today, Sunday- Scuba Training today @2:00. maskless underwater swim, mount/dismount BCD surface/depth, buddy regulator out-of-air buddy pass. Upon completion move rest of training to open water, repeat pool skills in open water-Certification achieved. 

Next is Drysuit Certification 
next is Nitrox Computer Certification


----------



## Shero

Lewkat said:


> You are welcome, Shero.  Funny thing, my sight is; my sight in the right eye is now sharper since the procedure than in the left.  I see him at the end of the month and find out why this is.  Have difficulty getting the eyes to get together here for reading.  Perhaps, it's just  a matter of time.  But I do love being able to go about without one eye constantly blurred.
> 
> I'll look into the drops you use.  Refresh is just distilled water.


Forgot to mention Lewkat, there is also Hylo Forte which is even more beneficial, which I use also. This product may be marketed under a different name in the US “Hycosan Extra” . They are exactly the same. I like that these are both preservative and phosphate free.

https://dryeyedirectory.com/hylo-forte/


----------



## Shero

Kaila said:


> @Lewkat
> I am tagging you, in hopes you'll notice the post before this one.


Thanks Kaila


----------



## Lewkat

Shero said:


> Forgot to mention Lewkat, there is also Hylo Forte which is even more beneficial, which I use also. This product may be marketed under a different name in the US “Hycosan Extra” . They are exactly the same. I like that these are both preservative and phosphate free.
> 
> https://dryeyedirectory.com/hylo-forte/


Thanks, Shero.  Looked it up last evening and found both.  I'll send for one of them today.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:40,wearing boots because it was lightly snowing,didn't go far around apt complex,temp was 36
A church friend is picking me up around 9:45 going to 1 church service today at 10:30. Last wk when I was there ,a sparse crowd of 20 hopefully there will be more today,the weather could be a factor
The rest of my day read local paper,my book. If it stops snowing may go for another short walk in afternoon


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> ....sounds similar to our weather.  It was 75°F yesterday afternoon.  Tonight we are going down to 19°F!!!  . Tomorrow's high is expected to be
> 
> ....sounds similar to our weather.  It was 75°F yesterday afternoon.  Tonight we are going down to 19°F!!!   Tomorrow's high is expected to be 29°F
> 
> I'm ready for spring!


-5 here, although once you reach 0 degrees


----------



## Trila

Cold, cold, cold this morning!!!!  Just 2 days ago we had a high of 75°.....I want those temps back!!  As my grandma used to say: this weather is for the birds!


I guess it's time to head out....we're going roller skating again, today.   I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> -5 here, although once you reach 0 degrees


Good grief!!!!  That's why I moved south!!!

Stay warm!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A lazy-day-with-no-agenda for me....  Need to pick up a few items from the grocery store so I can make soup, baked apples, corn bread over the next couple days before I return to work but other than that, 2 books from which to choose, hot cocoa when the rain arrives, watching musical/ dance videos on YouTube, sipping coffee, maybe some line dancing when I get stiff from sitting =)


----------



## Geezer Garage

Today's mission is to get the pressure washer up on the roof and get started on the resealing project. Hopefully the last time I will have to do it, as the house is up for sale. Mike


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning....low 20's here, I've been shoring up cracks in this old house this morning, not much on the agenda today....everyone stay warm!


----------



## WheatenLover

I am getting myself on a schedule. Yesterday worked out pretty well. Today, I hate schedules(as usual), but have been dutiful so far. If this sounds boring, that's because it is!


----------



## Aneeda72

I am doing as little as possible.  Avoiding going outside.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm finally going to put the few Christmas decorations away that I put out. I would have done it sooner but the hubby was enjoying the little tree I put in his sitting room. 
I'm glad to see them go. Not being able to be with my daughter and grandkids due to illness was depressing for me.
We still haven't exchanged gifts so I will stick them in the closet and hopefully we can get together soon.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here I am. Did anybody notice that I was MIA for a couple of days? 

It was a hard, hard week at work. Supervisor out sick. No direction, no instructions, no help. I'm still exhausted. Couldn't keep the displays and shelves filled so mostly we were selling from an empty wagon. Thought my supervisor had been diagnosed with covid, but apparently seasonal flu and bronchitis. He's supposed to be back tomorrow. I'm not scheduled again until Tuesday, thank heaven. Maybe it will be enough time for him to forgive me for not getting everything done.

Yesterday morning Maggiecat barfed on the bed. Now all the linens are clean again after a mere four days on the bed. Oh...all the linens? Yup. Even the mattress pad and the bedspread. Couldn't get mad at Maggiecat. She's just a kitty. Obviously, she was a sick kitty.

Put away my few little Christmas decorations this morning and glad to get the mess cleaned up. Well. Mostly cleaned up except for dusting, of course. Dusting is an exercise in futility, right?

Our weather has turned from unseasonably warm and dry to...wet, wet, wet. The temps have started dropping already. It was 71 when I got up at 5 this morning and is down to 61 now. By morning? A crisp 32 with a high daytime temp of 41. Winter has finally arrived in the South.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I am a bit concerned about, and I hope we will *soon *hear from @GeorgiaXplant OR @Georgiagranny (same person)
> 
> She was having trouble with her sign-in and passwords, the past week,
> _AND, her GD (granddaughter) sick with Covid, and herself being tested on Thursday, and I don't think we have heard from our Georgia, since then._





Georgiagranny said:


> Here I am. Did anybody notice that I was MIA for a couple of days?



Sure did!  Glad to see you now!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Kaila Oh, goody! You noticed. Silly maybe, but thanks for missing me  Sometimes, yanno, I feel pretty alone out here in cyberspace.

I'll go back a couple of days and catch up.


----------



## HoneyNut

The past few days there were strong (and howling) north winds and bitter cold and some snow.  I was freaking out about all the cold drafts from the windows and doors.  I carried in a ladder from the garage and put plastic over a couple more of the windows, and put some strings of removable caulk-like stuff along edges of some windows.
Now I'll wait and see how long it takes me to carry the ladder back out to the garage.  It is weird how I can just not notice things for a very long time.


----------



## fatboy

watching football again.


----------



## Marie5656

*Ran out for a few groceries...and a cheesecake.*


----------



## Kaila

HoneyNut said:


> put some strings of removable caulk-like stuff along edges of some windows.


I did use that, for years, and it helped a lot. I hope it does for you, and makes you feel more secure and cozy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I did use that, for years, and it helped a lot. I hope it does for you, and makes you feel more secure and cozy.


I have done that as well, and shrink plastic on the windows also.  And quilts and/or blankets hung on the windows.  Anything to keep warm


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Kaila Oh, goody! You noticed. Silly maybe, but thanks for missing me  Sometimes, yanno, I feel pretty alone out here in cyberspace.
> 
> I'll go back a couple of days and catch up.


well you were gone for ages before, but we never gave up on ya....and sho enuff you came back again...


----------



## katlupe

It is 18 degrees right now but will warm up a bit before I have to go outside. Today I have to run some errands and I think Sonny is taking me out to breakfast. Right now just having coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 51 deg f here... don't have any heating on, it's very mild for the time of year...but it's dull with just a faint blue sky

Today is a Holiday, so nothing much happening.. I was going to take a whole load of stuff to the recycle centre, but I realised that today it will be very busy with people getting rid of all their Christmas stuff... so I'll wait until later in the week..maybe tomorrow before I go to the dentist .. 

I wish we had coffee bars and cafes' near here.. and I could take a walk to them... that's the drawback of living in the country, nothing nearby...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> It's 51 deg f here... don't have any heating on, it's very mild for the time of year...but it's dull with just a faint blue sky
> 
> Today is a Holiday, so nothing much happening.. I was going to take a whole load of stuff to the recycle centre, but I realised that today it will be very busy with people getting rid of all their Christmas stuff... so I'll wait until later in the week..maybe tomorrow before I go to the dentist ..
> 
> I wish we had coffee bars and cafes' near here.. and I could take a walk to them... that's the drawback of living in the country, nothing nearby...


What kind of holiday is it there Holly.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was really tired last night went to bed around 10:15,when I first woke up around 5,turned over next thing I knew it was 6:40
On my early morning walk  around 7,knew it would be cold outside,wore flannel pants/boots. It was 16 but no wind felt refreshing,walked halfway down the street
This morning is my usual call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are.Afterwards  take another walk  since  the sun will be out but won't feel warm since the temps will be in the 20's. The rest of my day read NYT,my book,tonight watch on Food Channel 'Kids Baking Championship'. I'm always impressed with these talented young bakers. This yr's group of kids is the youngest they ever have ages from 8-10


----------



## Sliverfox

Was thinking about  doing a grocery run this morning.
Checked weather forecast ,, think I'll  go  another day.

Will   fight with the washer this morning.
Appears the  door lock controls   the whole washer.

When its locked washer runs,, but I think  mine is  loose,not making connections.
The last time had one put in was over $200.
Been looking at  youtube to see how  hard it is to replace.
Amazon show s the part I need & its  not $200!


----------



## Mizmo

Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.

Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
They did not help at all.

One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week. 
 Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!

I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
Sooo...wish me luck folks please...

.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
> Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
> Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.
> 
> Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
> With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
> He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
> They did not help at all.
> 
> One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
> Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week.
> Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!
> 
> I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
> Sooo...wish me luck folks please...
> View attachment 202014
> .


Bless you, @Mizmo ... hope your procedure takes care of it!


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
> Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
> Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.
> 
> Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
> With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
> He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
> They did not help at all.
> 
> One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
> Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week.
> Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!
> 
> I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
> Sooo...wish me luck folks please...
> View attachment 202014
> .


Good luck.....hope it goes well.


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
> Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
> Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.
> 
> Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
> With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
> He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
> They did not help at all.
> 
> One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
> Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week.
> Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!
> 
> I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
> Sooo...wish me luck folks please...
> View attachment 202014
> .


@Mizmo .. it's too bad it has gotten so big that you now need surgery. I hope it all goes well. All the best to you


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It's windy and cold outside (like a 40 degree drop from yesterday), so it's a good day to stay inside, cook soup, bake, and listen to great music on youtube.  I especially enjoy the group/movement "Playing for a Change" that brings together singers and musicians from all over the world to do Rock classics.  So many talented people... it's lovely to see music bring people together


----------



## Sliverfox

Mizmo.. Good luck with  your thumb.

Almost  sounds like a recluse spider bite,, those bites turn nasty quickly.


----------



## Pepper

Good luck @Mizmo.  What an ordeal!  Let us know.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @Mizmo .. it's too bad it has gotten so big that you now need surgery. I hope it all goes well. All the best to you


Me too, hope they get it all and it doesn’t come back


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> What kind of holiday is it there Holly.


it's the substitue for New Years Day... being as NYD fell on a Sunday


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
> Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
> Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.
> 
> Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
> With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
> He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
> They did not help at all.
> 
> One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
> Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week.
> Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!
> 
> I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
> Sooo...wish me luck folks please...
> View attachment 202014
> .


I'm glad that you are having it looked at!  ....hope all goes well!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's 51 deg f here... don't have any heating on, it's very mild for the time of year...but it's dull with just a faint blue sky
> 
> Today is a Holiday, so nothing much happening.. I was going to take a whole load of stuff to the recycle centre, but I realised that today it will be very busy with people getting rid of all their Christmas stuff... so I'll wait until later in the week..maybe tomorrow before I go to the dentist ..
> 
> I wish we had coffee bars and cafes' near here.. and I could take a walk to them... that's the drawback of living in the country, nothing nearby...


I know what you mean.....the closest place for me to get cappuccino or coffee, is about 10 miles away from my home.   It is major (higher speed) roads the whole way there, no place to walk even if I wanted to.

Still, I love living in the country, so I'm ok with it.   We usually go into town once a week (or more), so that is my cappuccino day.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I am getting myself on a schedule. Yesterday worked out pretty well. Today, I hate schedules(as usual), but have been dutiful so far. If this sounds boring, that's because it is!


Schedules can be good at times.  I'm a natural-born procrastinator.....if I didn't make myself a schedule _nothing_ would ever get done!  LOL


----------



## Pappy

Went over to the VA and got my required blood work. Neighbor came over and did my wife’s hair. Looks good. Time to fix us some lunch. Later…


----------



## Trila

Woke up today and the temp was in the mid-20's F.  Perfect!  I unloaded the chest freezer, and put all of the food outside.  The freezer is thawing out right now....so glad to have an opportunity to get this job done!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> it's the substitue for New Years Day... being as NYD fell on a Sunday


We have the same here. I’ve been waiting for the final parcel so I can return everything needed at the same time.
Today will be the last few decorations put away.  
Clean the fridge before heading off to the grocery store.
DH has an appointment DT so we’ll find something for lunch - probably pickup.  It seems we always end up going DT on a Monday and many restaurants are closed.
Now I need to get out this chair and continue with the next load of laundry and have breakfast.


----------



## Jackie23

I've been in the kitchen cleaning most all morning...cooking grease settles on everything around my cooktop no matter that I always turn the overhead vent on...so that's my morning job today.
It's beginning to warm up here, no more freezing until Thursday.
I plan on making soup with the leftover roast later.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## debodun

Spent three and a half hours unpacking and trying to find and remember where things went. Still can find 3 shelves to one bookcase - it would help a lot if I had them. Still lots of bins to go through.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went for a walk in the cold  now I am .  Took AMC prime for 99 cents for two months so am binge watching.  I also took ACRON.  I love the low cost


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Schedules can be good at times.  I'm a natural-born procrastinator.....if I didn't make myself a schedule _nothing_ would ever get done!  LOL


I am a gold medal procrastinator, too. I like making schedules. After that, back to procrastinating. I think this will be good for me. My goal is to keep it up for 3 weeks. My backlog of stuff I need to do will be cleared, and maybe I'll end up liking it or form new habits. If my goal is longer than 3 weeks, the schedule will end up in the abyss.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watching an old episode of Inspector Lewis with K Whately and L. Fox that I some how missed the first time.  Joanne Lumley is playing a main character and the first couple times she walked on camera, I did a double take... I associate her with @RadishRose more than herself!  Hahaha


----------



## Mizmo

Thanks for all good wishes. Appointment was changed to 2pm. Eight people waiting...

Well the visit was less than satisfactory. I was in and out in ten minutes and I am not quite sure what I am supposed to do.
The surgeon looked and said it has to come off that there was some cancer. I still do not know what to call it.  It will take months for thumb to recover as tendon is involved and home care would be required for a while.....or.....*I can leave as is  as covering is causing infection* .  Should it not be covered to prevent infection......duh.....I am so confused. He wants to take it off...cash in his pocket of course

Now, as of today, all surgeries are again cancelled at my local hospital so who knows when the surgery will happen and of course I am in lineup for such event. His office will call.  Could be six months, could be a year. I could pop my clogs before it gets done....who knows at this point.

I find at this age that doctors, even my family doctor are just not as attentive as they were when I was a few years younger. The number 80 seems to do it. Other friends in my age group say the same thing.

I will call my family Doc to explain things to me ...should I or shouldn't I.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Mizmo, not sure if Canada has the same laws associated with confidentiality but if it was me, I'd sign a release of medical information and have my primary MD send for the office notes, diagnostic tests, etc, from the specialist and/or surgeon and go over it with you, asking pointed questions.  Like how was cancer detected, if it actually was, and what type?


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, you deserve one - go for it.



Jackie23 said:


> cooking grease settles on everything around my cooktop no matter that I always turn the overhead vent on...so that's my morning job today.


I bought one of those inexpensive screens with a handle to set over the frypans.  It helps.


----------



## Mizmo

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Mizmo, not sure if Canada has the same laws associated with confidentiality but if it was me, I'd sign a release of medical information and have my primary MD send for the office notes, diagnostic tests, etc, from the specialist and/or surgeon and go over it with you, asking pointed questions.  Like how was cancer detected, if it actually was, and what type?


well I was in there for about ten minutes...no testing but even if it is benign it still needs to come off or I live with it.Doctors here communicate via PC if they are recommended which he was so I guess my Doc has all the info by now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Mizmo said:


> Thanks for all good wishes. Appointment was changed to 2pm. Eight people waiting...
> 
> Well the visit was less than satisfactory. I was in and out in ten minutes and I am not quite sure what I am supposed to do.
> The surgeon looked and said it has to come off that there was some cancer. I still do not know what to call it.  It will take months for thumb to recover as tendon is involved and home care would be required for a while.....or.....*I can leave as is  as covering is causing infection* .  Should it not be covered to prevent infection......duh.....I am so confused. He wants to take it off...cash in his pocket of course
> 
> Now, as of today, all surgeries are again cancelled at my local hospital so who knows when the surgery will happen and of course I am in lineup for such event. His office will call.  Could be six months, could be a year. I could pop my clogs before it gets done....who knows at this point.
> 
> I find at this age that doctors, even my family doctor are just not as attentive as they were when I was a few years younger. The number 80 seems to do it. Other friends in my age group say the same thing.
> 
> I will call my family Doc to explain things to me ...should I or shouldn't I.
> View attachment 202062


I agree today’s doctors are more interested in money than patients.  They are quite willing to leave you on long term pain,and with medical conditions, and they want you to live longer just so they can collect the money.  I am in the US and I think it’s the same everywhere.


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Mizmo, not sure if Canada has the same laws associated with confidentiality but if it was me, I'd sign a release of medical information and have my primary MD send for the office notes, diagnostic tests, etc, from the specialist and/or surgeon and go over it with you, asking pointed questions.  Like how was cancer detected, if it actually was, and what type?


These days a lot of doctors can look at a growth and tell it’s cancer by the way it looks.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, you deserve one - go for it.
> 
> 
> I bought one of those inexpensive screens with a handle to set over the frypans.  It helps.


Or you could use a non grease spray like Pam.  Cooking oils are not good for you, but then, neither is fried foods .


----------



## Trila

Andy has slept in the kitchen for 8 hours today.  I guess no one ever told him that he's an outdoor kitty.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, you deserve one - go for it.


well I settled for a Dubonnet on the rocks


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I am a gold medal procrastinator, too. I like making schedules. After that, back to procrastinating. I think this will be good for me. My goal is to keep it up for 3 weeks. My backlog of stuff I need to do will be cleared, and maybe I'll end up liking it or form new habits. If my goal is longer than 3 weeks, the schedule will end up in the abyss.


I usually promptly ignore any/all schedules that I make.  I have trouble focusing once I get past the "good intentions" part!


----------



## RadishRose

26 degrees today!
This, after several weeks of 50s.

I made fish chowder today with haddock, delicious.


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> 26 degrees today!
> This, after several weeks of 50s.
> 
> I made fish chowder today with haddock, delicious.


That does sound good!   I've never made any kind of chowder, but I sure do enjoy eating it!


----------



## RFW

I went out for the first time this year after being cooped up since Christmas. Below freezing and my driveway was awful. I had a doctor's appointment for my broken leg then grabbed a nice dinner to go. Now feeling nice and cozy and I'm not going back out anytime soon!


----------



## jujube

I had my first physical therapy session today with Atilla the Hun.

Six more weeks to go. One of us is not going to emerge from this experience alive......

Ow, ow, owwwww.....


----------



## Aneeda72

RFW said:


> I went out for the first time this year after being cooped up since Christmas. Below freezing and my driveway was awful. I had a doctor's appointment for my broken leg then grabbed a nice dinner to go. Now feeling nice and cozy and I'm not going back out anytime soon!


Ok, I will ask.  How did you break your leg?


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Thanks for all good wishes. Appointment was changed to 2pm. Eight people waiting...
> 
> Well the visit was less than satisfactory. I was in and out in ten minutes and I am not quite sure what I am supposed to do.
> The surgeon looked and said it has to come off that there was some cancer. I still do not know what to call it.  It will take months for thumb to recover as tendon is involved and home care would be required for a while.....or.....*I can leave as is  as covering is causing infection* .  Should it not be covered to prevent infection......duh.....I am so confused. He wants to take it off...cash in his pocket of course
> 
> Now, as of today, all surgeries are again cancelled at my local hospital so who knows when the surgery will happen and of course I am in lineup for such event. His office will call.  Could be six months, could be a year. I could pop my clogs before it gets done....who knows at this point.
> 
> I find at this age that doctors, even my family doctor are just not as attentive as they were when I was a few years younger. The number 80 seems to do it. Other friends in my age group say the same thing.
> 
> I will call my family Doc to explain things to me ...should I or shouldn't I.
> View attachment 202062


Mizmo......so sorry you're going through this. I hope you don't have to wait to long......but there's those stupid waiting lists. 
Not fair.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I had my first physical therapy session today with Atilla the Hun.
> 
> Six more weeks to go. One of us is not going to emerge from this experience alive......
> 
> Ow, ow, owwwww.....


I will be sad to hear of your death


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I know what you mean.....the closest place for me to get cappuccino or coffee, is about 10 miles away from my home.   It is major (higher speed) roads the whole way there, no place to walk even if I wanted to.
> 
> Still, I love living in the country, so I'm ok with it.   We usually go into town once a week (or more), so that is my cappuccino day.


Cappuccino !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'll get one, decaf with skim milk.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Cappuccino !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'll get one, decaf with skim milk.


..and me. skinny , cappuccino...or skinny latte...


----------



## ElCastor

Recovering from a nasty case of Omicron. The wife and I went to an unmasked Christmas party. One of the attendees got sick on the way home, but managed to give it to both of us before she left. We are vaccinated and boosted, but It has been like the worst cold I ever had. Recovering nicely and all will be well -- in a day or two.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Cappuccino !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'll get one, decaf with skim milk.


LOL!  It's my one really big treat.  On our way to skating every week, we stop along the way at this place that has the _*best*_ pumpkins spice cappuccino!!!!  We include it as part of our day out!  ❤


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> ..and me. skinny , cappuccino...or skinny latte...


 *Yum!*


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> well I settled for a Dubonnet on the rocks
> 
> View attachment 202068


That's my favourite drink as well! Apparently, it's also the Queen's choice 
I have a glass on my birthday, and on New Year's Eve.
Oh, I love to live dangerously!


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> well I settled for a Dubonnet on the rocks
> 
> View attachment 202068


Well I don't drink alcohol.. but if I was in your position , I think I'd definitely be drinking a couple of _something_ strong...


----------



## Furryanimal

Apart from wondering why I am awake at 1.30 am I will be going out for breakfast in a few hours.Cafe opens at eight...


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Today at 1pm I go to see a surgeon re a ghastly thingie on the front of my thumb ..right hand.
> Very very painful and having to use left hand...lots of typos...
> Started out as  a  crusty white pimple  size of a small pea and because of location it got knocked and bumped and bled on and off.
> 
> Family Doc of course was unavailable for such a small pimply thing  even though it was bleeding .
> With my history of BCell lymphoma you would think..never mind.....
> He said  on phone appt. to treat with over counter creams
> They did not help at all.
> 
> One had to be almost gasping for breath to actually get an  in office appointment but finally  he gave in an allowed me to visit him in clinic.  He said he had never seen anything like it...all red and purple  and swollen...wow....neither had I !
> Shot it with his liquid nitrogen gun which just made it worse. Prescribed a cream which cost me sixty bucks and it got worse with that. By this time the size of a dime, hard, and the whole thumb inflamed. On antibiotics for a week.
> Two weeks ago he says ....thats gotta come off !..really!
> 
> I was lucky to get in house appointment with plastic surgeon for his diagnosis
> Sooo...wish me luck folks please...
> View attachment 202014
> .


Thinking of you!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Apart from wondering why I am awake at 1.30 am I will be going out for breakfast in a few hours.Cafe opens at eight...


well I'm awake as well.. only because I fell asleep late afternoon, so I'm wide awake now.. no point in going to bed when I won't be able to sleep


----------



## RFW

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, I will ask.  How did you break your leg?


I stepped into a pothole. Broke both bones in my leg (tib, fib) and fractured my foot. I did not watch where I was going.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> I will be sad to hear of your death


I’m going to put my money on @jujube


----------



## Ruthanne

Got up late today.  Talked to my counselor on the phone and it was the best session we have ever had.  I really liked when she said for me to be gentle and kind with myself.  I told her I will be happy to do that.

Went grocery shopping this evening.  I thought I had spent a lot since this store tends to be expensive but worth it.  Then at the check out I was reminded how much I spend.  The most I've spent in a grocery store in many years.  I think prices have gone up, too.  I didn't care that much as I still have money left for the rest of the month.  Next time though I may try to spend less.  I did get everything I wanted to and that was good!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early or is it late as usual.

Bitter cold here!

I made a pot of green beans, mushrooms, onions, and garlic with a ring of kielbasa.  A low carb Polish twist on a southern classic usually made with ham and new potatoes.

I wanted a treat so I made a low carb batch of egg cup custard.

2 eggs
1 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk
A splash of vanilla and a dash of nutmeg

Divided equally among four custard cups and baked in a bain-marie at 350 for 40 minutes.

That will take care of the cooking for the next few days.


----------



## Pappy

Today I’m taking my wife to the doctors to have her wrist checked. It’s been ten days since she broke it and the gauge is falling off. Needs to be rewrapped. Hope it’s healing okay as she broke it before and it wasn’t set right. She had to have an operation on the wrist again.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Today I’m taking my wife to the doctors to have her wrist checked. It’s been ten days since she broke it and the gauge is falling off. Needs to be rewrapped. Hope it’s healing okay as she broke it before and it wasn’t set right. She had to have an operation on the wrist again.


Good luck Mrs Pappy, hope everything is healing as it should....


----------



## hollydolly

Absolute torrential rain all morning ...they forecast snow but we haven't had any yet ( almost 1pm)..rain has eased a little...

I called around to get a quote for the repair recommendations for my car... huge difference in prices.. absolutely shocking tbh.....anyway the most reasonable one has asked me to take the car to them as soon as they open one morning this week... and they can get it on a ramp and have a look at the extent of the defect to the suspension arm ball joint,... before everyone comes who are already booked in

I've got to go to the dentist shortly... I was hoping to go to the recycle centre on the way.. but it's raining too much to be hauling stuff out of the car...


----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> Today I’m taking my wife to the doctors to have her wrist checked. It’s been ten days since she broke it and the gauge is falling off. Needs to be rewrapped. Hope it’s healing okay as she broke it before and it wasn’t set right. She had to have an operation on the wrist again.


Hi from a fellow bone breaker. Do take good care of her. Broken bones are no joke.


----------



## Jackie23

Good morning all......I had a wonderful sleep last night, the night before the power went off in the middle of the night, I had flashbacks of the big outage in 2021....this one was only 2 hours but I could not sleep, anyway all is well now.
I just saw on the news that there is a big traffic line stranded on I95 in Virginia for miles due to weather conditions!! They have been stranded all night.  I hope this can get cleared out soon...I have a grandson stationed in Norfolk, hope they are not involved.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Today I’m taking my wife to the doctors to have her wrist checked. It’s been ten days since she broke it and the gauge is falling off. Needs to be rewrapped. Hope it’s healing okay as she broke it before and it wasn’t set right. She had to have an operation on the wrist again.


Hope Mrs Pappy's wrist is healing ok, and doesn't need any resetting, that would be so painful. Good luck.


----------



## MickaC

High lite of the day is already over.
Garbage to the curb, and already picked up......missed last week, my driveway wasn't cleared yet.
Kind of on a drag, need to look for something to do, maybe going through closets.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Acupuncture today @3:00


----------



## hawkdon

Well I managed to stay uprite long enuff to fix my favorite,
sausage gravy w/ biscuits....yummmmmyyy.....took a heavy
pain pill too, so it should kick in later...no other plans as I can't
go out anyway, drive and walk still icy/snowy....may have it cleaned up or not....hard to get snow clearing these days...
Catch u later......don


----------



## Sliverfox

Talked with credit card company about a dispute on  my current statement.

I  gave my card number for   site I never used,, went to cancel  it ,learned I would be  be charged more money to do that.

Please be very  careful  what you sign up  for on the internet.
Am chalking it  up as " what was I   thinking" experience.


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
That sounds like a difficult and upsetting, and long, ongoing situation, with your hand.  I wish your appointment yesterday, had gone better than it did.

I know that your country's medical coverages are different from ours, and therefore I don't know what is possible and available to you, but if I were in the situation,

I would want to try to find a way I could be seen by another specialist, for an evaluation or consult or 2nd opinion, whatever they'd need to call it.  I would hope to get better info and communication than what you have gotten so far.  I would hope they would tell you clearly, the pro's and cons to any of the medical options. And to see if what they advise would be the same or different. And if they inspire more confidence in you that you'd get good care.

Unless you have reason to think that surgeon you just saw, is the best at the science and surgery parts; if so, I would proceed with his next steps, and put up with his shortcomings.

Imo, An excellent hand surgeon (which he might or might not be) would likely know by looking at it, as he did, what it is and what the surgery would entail.

If he is your only or your best option, then we hope he will do well for what you need most, which is a good outcome, as soon as they are able to schedule.

But if you can get another specialist's viewpoint, then it would be worth waiting for it, I would guess.  I am not a doctor, of course, and do not know the details of your health or your system's options.  Just sharing my ideas, in case it helps you.


----------



## Jules

Sliverfox said:


> I gave my card number for site I never used,, went to cancel it ,learned I would be be charged more money to do that.


Can you explain, please.  I thought you could just remove a credit card if you don’t want to have it on file.


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> @Mizmo
> That sounds like a difficult and upsetting, and long, ongoing situation, with your hand.  I wish your appointment yesterday, had gone better than it did.
> 
> I know that your country's medical coverages are different from ours, and therefore I don't know what is possible and available to you, but if I were in the situation,
> 
> I would want to try to find a way I could be seen by another specialist, for an evaluation or consult or 2nd opinion, whatever they'd need to call it.  I would hope to get better info and communication than what you have gotten so far.  I would hope they would tell you clearly, the pro's and cons to any of the medical options. And to see if what they advise would be the same or different. And if they inspire more confidence in you that you'd get good care.
> 
> Unless you have reason to think that surgeon you just saw, is the best at the science and surgery parts; if so, I would proceed with his next steps, and put up with his shortcomings.
> 
> Imo, An excellent hand surgeon (which he might or might not be) would likely know by looking at it, as he did, what it is and what the surgery would entail.
> 
> If he is your only or your best option, then we hope he will do well for what you need most, which is a good outcome, as soon as they are able to schedule.
> 
> But if you can get another specialist's viewpoint, then it would be worth waiting for it, I would guess.  I am not a doctor, of course, and do not know the details of your health or your system's options.  Just sharing my ideas, in case it helps you.




Yes I am inclined towards a second opinion.
 I placed a call to family Doc for a further consultation about the whole thing.
We in Ontario  are in lockdown mode again as of today so not anticipating any satisfaction soon.
Just have to grin and bear it.....


----------



## Aneeda72

Walked outside during a heat wave 27F YAY.  Signed 14 month lease on our apartment so we only got a raise of 28 dollars in rent.  It’s 1728.00 a month.  Two bedroom, two bathroom, laundry room/utility room.  Highway robbery.

They did not have a one bedroom when we moved in; in fact this was the only apartment they had left and that was because of a cancellation.  You have to live here a year before you can transfer to a one bedroom which we can do in July.  The one bedrooms one bath no separate laundry are 300 dollars less at this time.  This was the least expensive decent apartment complex in the county when we rented it.

They started evicting people last summer.  Its a large complex and always fully rented.  Before I resigned the lease I looked for a cheaper place and could not find one.  It’s so expensive here.  This is one of the reasons why my husband still works.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> Walked outside during a heat wave 27F YAY.  Signed 14 month lease on our apartment so we only got a raise of 28 dollars in rent.  It’s 1728.00 a month.  Two bedroom, two bathroom, laundry room/utility room.  Highway robbery.
> 
> They did not have a one bedroom when we moved in; in fact this was the only apartment they had left and that was because of a cancellation.  You have to live here a year before you can transfer to a one bedroom which we can do in July.  The one bedrooms one bath no separate laundry are 300 dollars less at this time.  This was the least expensive decent apartment complex in the county when we rented it.
> 
> They started evicting people last summer.  Its a large complex and always fully rented.  Before I resigned the lease I looked for a cheaper place and could not find one.  It’s so expensive here.  This is one of the reasons why my husband still works.


Wow, that does sound expensive!
May I ask, how many square feet is it?


----------



## Kaila

And am curious which utilities it does or not include.  
Rents have sky-rocketed here too, even for just one (small) bedroom/one (small) bath, and tiny kitchens, and the 2nd bedroom does add even more, here too.  (Plus, it is difficult for 2 people to share the teensy one bedroom units!   )

Sorry there just isn't any better option for now, so it is actually good that at least you have that rental unit secured.


----------



## hollydolly

The average 2 bed 2 bath apartment in London.. will cost around £3,500.. per month, with a few at a little less, and many well above that price,  at around £6k per month ( just 2 bed apartments) .. which equate in US dollars to... $4.730 minimum ...and $8,000...per month

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/London/2-bed-flats.html


----------



## Sliverfox

The one house that we rent out is about $400 per month with out utilities.
That is a 4 bedroom , 2 bath house.
HUD picks up  part of that.
Believe our tenant has 'help' with utilities.


----------



## Kaila

I'd like to, but I don't understand that post, Holly....even after I tried to look up a conversion chart, and the link you posted.....the numbers in those ads seem less than $4, ooo per month, and far less than $8, ooo per month, unless you meant with all of the utilities>????

I am admittedly completely confused, trying to figure out the calculations and the comparisons...

And, another factor is possibly involved:
In all of our big cities, the prices are as well, much higher than anyplace else.  So I would expect London to be much higher than our averages, just like Boston or New York city would be.

But as I said, I think I am misunderstanding the figures anyway.
I tried to comprehend it.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I'd like to, but I don't understand that post, Holly....even after I tried to look up a conversion chart, and the link you posted.....the numbers in those ads seem less than $4, ooo per month, and far less than $8, ooo per month, unless you meant with all of the utilities>????
> 
> I am admittedly completely confused, trying to figure out the calculations and the comparisons...
> 
> And, another factor involved is possibly involved:
> In all of our big cities, the prices are as well, much higher than anyplace else.  So I would expect London to be much higher than our averages, just like Boston or New York city would be.
> 
> But as I said, I think I am misunderstanding the figures anyway.
> I tried to comprehend it.


Ok let's just take a random one on the  list...the first apartment on the list £2,708 pounds per calendar month.... that equates to $3,363 American dollars, per month


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Wow, that does sound expensive!
> May I ask, how many square feet is it?


1000, the one bedroom is 750


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> And am curious which utilities it does or not include.
> Rents have sky-rocketed here too, even for just one (small) bedroom/one (small) bath, and tiny kitchens, and the 2nd bedroom does add even more, here too.  (Plus, it is difficult for 2 people to share the teensy one bedroom units!   )
> 
> Sorry there just isn't any better option for now, so it is actually good that at least you have that rental unit secured.


Yes it is good we have it, impossible to find anything else.

The garage is 105 dollars, water, garbage, and sewer is added into the rent and is 70 dollars a month.  If I had to pay for my dog it would be 50 dollars a month.  But I don’t as doc signed her off as a service dog.

However, service dogs and “comfort dogs” are treated the same by this corporation and technically Stella would be a comfort dog.  But does not matter, they do not charge for either with a doctors form.

Husband went full time for work.  He was working part time.  We need to get our car paid off.  Things are so expensive now.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Ok let's just take a random one on the  list...the first apartment on the list £2,708 pounds per calendar month.... that equates to $3,363 American dollars, per month


Thank you!!! I appreciate that.  I did want to understand it, but I just couldn't get it, clearly.  Now, that is better for me!


----------



## Pappy

Best news possible. She came out of doctors office with no cast. X-rays showed no cracks or broken bones. Very badly bruised and must wear a wrist support for awhile. Someone was watching over her today.


----------



## MickaC

I posted this morning that i wasn't sure what i was going to do today.
Mother Nature gave me a crappy job.
Started snowing about 1/2 hour after i posted.....snowing all day.....still snowing.
Did this only a week ago.
SHOVEL.....SHOVEL.....and more SHOVELLING.


----------



## RFW

MickaC said:


> I posted this morning that i wasn't sure what i was going to do today.
> Mother Nature gave me a crappy job.
> Started snowing about 1/2 hour after i posted.....snowing all day.....still snowing.
> Did this only a week ago.
> SHOVEL.....SHOVEL.....and more SHOVELLING.


Near Ottawa here. Not snowing right now but it will throughout the night.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s 1728.00 a month. Two bedroom, two bathroom, laundry room/utility room. *Highway robbery*.


Until I read the last two words, I was thinking what a great deal you have.  They charge that for a 1BR/1BA in an unfurnished basement suite that is out of town here.  There’s nothing available and they get those $$$.


----------



## MickaC

Once again my day is planned without asking......sigh.
You'd never know i shovelled yesterday.....last nite before i went bed, i cleared the paths for the guys for their jobs.....all filled in through the nite.
Had to do it again before their jobs this morning.
Guess what i'm doing today......shovel...melt down.....shovel....melt down....and so on and on.
Recycle to the curb.....not going to get there.
Hope you all are going to have a good day.


----------



## JaniceM

I don't know what if anything else, but one thing I'm doing is being grateful/relieved that I 'talked myself into' going out to do errands yesterday before the weather started to get really awful.


----------



## Lewkat

Going for my 3 month Cat Scan of my lungs.  It's freezing out there, but the imaging facility is just up the street.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Going for my 3 month Cat Scan of my lungs.  It's freezing out there, but the imaging facility is just up the street.


freezing air isn't good for the lungs, so be careful out there, and good luck...


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> freezing air isn't good for the lung, so be careful out there, and good luck...


Thanks, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Today is sunny..._finally_., but very cold......and really I should have gone to the recycle centre... but I just couldn't be bothered with it all, being as it would just be for that trip alone. Tomorrow I have appointments and meetings , so I'll drop the stuff off on my way to my first meeting.. 

This morning  I've got the never ending leaves raked and swept up.. .

I got some storage boxes emptied of stuff I've had for years.. and threw them out. mainly stationary items that are of no use to me anymore, and then I rearranged the stuff in all the other storage boxes, and relabelled them. 

It's 1.40pm the sun is still shining, I can hear the game shooters in the woods... , and I'm still tempted to go out to the Tip...just to take a drive in the sun for a change .. but I 'll just go and have some lunch instead.. . Incidentally I've lost 1/2 a stone ( 7 pounds) since Christmas day on my diet


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, I pulled a ton of summer clothes from my closet for Goodwill, and a few pairs of heels that were only worn a couple of times. We'll be dropping them off today.

I've got a bag full of laundered bath towels and new rope toys for the Humane Society. I've ordered 4 pet bowls and 6 pet blankets from Amazon for the Humane Society - which will be here in a few days.

Now, if only the library would start accepting books .. I have a few brand new copies to donate.

I'm on a clearing-out jag.


----------



## fatboy

high wind warnings today.another excuse to not leave the house,guess i will do more reading.


----------



## JaniceM

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, I pulled a ton of summer clothes from my closet for Goodwill, and a few pairs of heels that were only worn a couple of times. We'll be dropping them off today.
> 
> I've got a bag full of laundered bath towels and new rope toys for the Humane Society. I've ordered 4 pet bowls and 6 pet blankets from Amazon for the Humane Society - which will be here in a few days.
> 
> *Now, if only the library would start accepting books .. I have a few brand new copies to donate.*
> 
> I'm on a clearing-out jag.


I hope you have better luck than I had..  a few years ago, the local library said they don't accept books from 'patrons,' and later a local thrift shop said all they take are romance novels.


----------



## JaniceM

Lewkat said:


> Going for my 3 month Cat Scan of my lungs.  It's freezing out there, but the imaging facility is just up the street.


Stay safe out there, @Lewcat!!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, I pulled a ton of summer clothes from my closet for Goodwill, and a few pairs of heels that were only worn a couple of times. We'll be dropping them off today.
> 
> I've got a bag full of laundered bath towels and new rope toys for the Humane Society. I've ordered 4 pet bowls and 6 pet blankets from Amazon for the Humane Society - which will be here in a few days.
> 
> Now, if only the library would start accepting books .. I have a few brand new copies to donate.
> 
> I'm on a clearing-out jag.


Our library accepts donations of books.... but if yours doesn't can't you donate them to a university or a school.. or even the Charity shop..


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I hope you have better luck than I had..  a few years ago, the local library said they don't accept books from 'patrons,' and later a local thrift shop said all they take are romance novels.


Not only do our charity shops all take books. but we have specific Charity Book shops.. Oxfam  for example which is a huge international charity has book stores, where all book donations are welcome..


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, I pulled a ton of summer clothes from my closet for Goodwill, and a few pairs of heels that were only worn a couple of times. We'll be dropping them off today.
> 
> I've got a bag full of laundered bath towels and new rope toys for the Humane Society. I've ordered 4 pet bowls and 6 pet blankets from Amazon for the Humane Society - which will be here in a few days.
> 
> Now, if only the library would start accepting books .. I have a few brand new copies to donate.
> 
> I'm on a clearing-out jag.


I have pretty much cleared out all I can.  I would like to clear out one more bookcase, it does not contain books, but I don’t know where I would put the things it contains.  . I want to move that bookcase to Joey’s.

I want to switch to that one bedroom as soon as possible, which is in July.  Husband will get the bedroom and I will have my stuff in the living room.  All in preparation to move to as small and inexpensive a living space as possible if he should die before me.  (Small chance of that, but it could happen).

No way I can afford these high prices so eventually I would probably be in a studio apartment in a senior building.  This would mean about 500 sf living space.  I also want flooring not a carpet cause Stella, while getting better, will probably never be fully potty trained.  Due to her bladder issues and my laziness -potty pads forever.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back up on the roof for another round of pressure washing and sealing. Mike


----------



## Aneeda72

I went outside for a walk.  After 3/4 a mile it started to sleet and blow, and, then, yup, I was done walking outside


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> freezing air isn't good for the lungs, so be careful out there, and good luck...



True.
I would think and hope that perhaps wearing a mask might actually _help with that?

I hope it goes well for you, _@Lewkat


----------



## Sliverfox

Made an early trip  to  Walmart  for food ,etc.

Bought  small slice of ham  for lunch.
After lunch  walked the dog.
He's got a bad habit  forming.

He's wearing a  harness  with   back  clip  for  leash.
Manages to  turn  harness enough that he can get the clip end of  leash in his  mouth.

Am thinking I may need to go with a gentle leader/ harness leash  type  for him.


----------



## hollydolly

Spent this afternoon, researching legal issues , spent so much time on the phone, my arm is physically aching... 

Trying to keep to my diet, so for dinner tonight I had half a small  Pita bread, with tomatoes, one wafer thin slice of Serrano ham, and a ladle full of boiled mushrooms... 

DD has just rung, she's been poorly for a week ( stress related  because she cant find a new home  to buy or even rent before her lease is up, and it's made her really unwell ..).. but she's continued to go to work, and she's exhausted...and tonight she was in tears because it's all just got on top of her..


----------



## Don M.

Today is another Winter/Stay Indoors day, with freezing temps and gusty winds....thankful for the TV and Computer.  More snow forecasted for late tonight, and it may be days before the temperature gets above freezing.  Winter? Blaaaah!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Spent this afternoon, researching legal issues , spent so much time on the phone, my arm is physically aching...
> 
> Trying to keep to my diet, so for dinner tonight I had half a small  Pita bread, with tomatoes, one wafer thin slice of Serrano ham, and a ladle full of boiled mushrooms...
> 
> DD has just rung, she's been poorly for a week ( stress related  because she cant find a new home  to buy or even rent before her lease is up, and it's made her really unwell ..).. but she's continued to go to work, and she's exhausted...and tonight she was in tears because it's all just got on top of her..



Oh dear, that is such a sad and difficult situation. 
Very sorry she's having such a trying time, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Oh dear, that is such a sad and difficult situation.
> Very sorry she's having such a trying time, Holly.


Thanks Kaila, it's hard for me to see her like this.. and know there's nothing I can do. I've joined in the search for the last few weeks for a new home for her, and nothing  is available anywhere near where she works... or it's far too expensive...


----------



## Lewkat

Kaila said:


> True.
> I would think and hope that perhaps wearing a mask might actually _help with that?
> 
> I hope it goes well for you, _@Lewkat


Over and done with hours ago.  Will find out the results tomorrow.  Thank you.


----------



## Vida May

Lewkat said:


> Going for my 3 month Cat Scan of my lungs.  It's freezing out there, but the imaging facility is just up the street.


Why are you having the Cat Scans and how did you know something was amiss?  I ask because I am debating if I should once again tell my health care provider I am having a breathing problem.  He is a young and very positive person and keeps telling me I have arthritis, which he can see with his x-ray vision from across the room.   But I am not sure that is the only problem I have.  I may die of embarrassment because I am a paid senior companion and my clients are in better physical condition than I am despite exercising in the pool 5 days a week.  My efforts to stay fit make it even harder for me to have faith in the idea don't have another physical problem besides arthritis.


----------



## Vida May

Don M. said:


> Today is another Winter/Stay Indoors day, with freezing temps and gusty winds....thankful for the TV and Computer.  More snow forecasted for late tonight, and it may be days before the temperature gets above freezing.  Winter? Blaaaah!


Our snowy weather has passed and now we just have rain.  Rain means warmer weather and that 10-degree difference feels so much better!  The rain is light right now so I enjoyed a short walk.  Last week was snow and ice and between last week and this one we had powerful winds and some people lost electricity.  Compared to last week, this is a good one, but some people are eager for the sunshine and nice days we probably won't see for a couple of months.  I agree, thank goodness for the internet and TV.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early short morning walk around 6:40 was a tad breezy temp was 38
After breakfast and coming here I walked 3 blocks to local co-op{am a member} to pick up a couple of items. It was getting a bit more breezy, any snow we had on the ground had melted
The winds picked up this afternoon 25-30mph so I didn't venture out,rest of my day  reading NYT,local paper,my book


----------



## palides2021

Working on a translation of one of my books which has supposedly been edited, but am finding errors, and it is very time consuming. Also, started classes again, so have piles of reading and writing to do the next few months.

Also baked a pumpkin pie, which made the kitchen smell nice and warm. I couldn't wait for the pie to cool and tasted it still warm. Yummy! I like to use brown sugar instead of white sugar, so it's not too sweet but the texture is rich. Besides cinnamon and ginger, I also like to add some pepper as a spice.

Have been watching Disney movies every evening (usually do Disney during the holidays). Watched Encanto last night. Let's see what we'll watch tonight!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Our library accepts donations of books.... but if yours doesn't can't you donate them to a university or a school.. or even the Charity shop..


I most likely will donate them to Goodwill. Libraries, as of today, have closed some branches (including ours). Part of new Covid restrictions. Schools are once again, closed, as well. I don't have the space to store extra books anymore, otherwise, I'd wait for libraries to accept them again.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went for my weekly shopping trip a day early, as a winter storm is expected tomorrow.  It did start raining as I got home. SO I am set for a while.*


----------



## katlupe

Today I forced myself to lay on my bed for an hour with my feet up. It does help. Just hard to lay down in the middle of the day. I can read while I do this. Started a new book by Fannie Flagg, I Still Dream About You. Did some housework but not as much as I had planned. So tomorrow I need to catch up.


----------



## Trila

jujube said:


> I had my first physical therapy session today with Atilla the Hun.
> 
> Six more weeks to go. One of us is not going to emerge from this experience alive......
> 
> Ow, ow, owwwww.....


I don't mean to take Atilla's side, but......you know that it will help you, just keep at it! ❤


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Today I’m taking my wife to the doctors to have her wrist checked. It’s been ten days since she broke it and the gauge is falling off. Needs to be rewrapped. Hope it’s healing okay as she broke it before and it wasn’t set right. She had to have an operation on the wrist again.


I wish her the best!


----------



## Trila

I have not been feeling well today, so I thought I'd come here and whine about it!  My head is killing me!!!!!!!  There, thank you for letting me get that out.  

I have had chronic sinusitis since the 1980's.  It comes and it goes....I know that it will pass and I'll be fine.


----------



## RFW

Trila said:


> I have not been feeling well today, so I thought I'd come here and whine about it!  My head is killing me!!!!!!!  There, thank you for letting me get that out.
> 
> I have had chronic sinusitis since the 1980's.  It comes and it goes....I know that it will pass and I'll be fine.


Sorry to hear about that! There was a period of time when I had a headache that came and went (undiagnosed) but glad it hasn't resurfaced.
Now I only take mild painkiller for my broken leg when I overwork (e.g. shoveling snow).


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> I have not been feeling well today, so I thought I'd come here and whine about it!  My head is killing me!!!!!!!  There, thank you for letting me get that out.
> 
> I have had chronic sinusitis since the 1980's.  It comes and it goes....I know that it will pass and I'll be fine.


I hope you'll feel better soon.  I have sinus problems also.  They suck!


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you'll feel better soon.  I have sinus problems also.  They suck!


Big time!


----------



## Ruthanne

Listening to David Gilmour, trying to relax, going to have a couple of hotdogs with cheese  on them, already had my big salad.

I went to the bank today along with picking up a key to use the laundry card loading machine.  First time I've been to the new management office.


----------



## Trila

RFW said:


> Sorry to hear about that! There was a period of time when I had a headache that came and went (undiagnosed) but glad it hasn't resurfaced.
> Now I only take mild painkiller for my broken leg when I overwork (e.g. shoveling snow).


With coffee and Tylenol, I can cope.....but I don't tolerate a lot of caffeine, so I have to be careful to not over do it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> I have not been feeling well today, so I thought I'd come here and whine about it!  My head is killing me!!!!!!!  There, thank you for letting me get that out.
> 
> I have had chronic sinusitis since the 1980's.  It comes and it goes....I know that it will pass and I'll be fine.


Oh, sorry.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Aneeda72

RFW said:


> Sorry to hear about that! There was a period of time when I had a headache that came and went (undiagnosed) but glad it hasn't resurfaced.
> Now I only take mild painkiller for my broken leg when I overwork (e.g. shoveling snow).


You are shoveling snow with a broken leg?  Hmm, how old did you say you were?


----------



## StarSong

Spent the day working on graphics and pulling together invoices that I've put off for several months. 

Supply chain craziness like backorders and months-long delays make paperwork ten times more complicated than usual.


----------



## Shero

palides2021 said:


> Working on a translation of one of my books which has supposedly been edited, but am finding errors, and it is very time consuming. Also, started classes again, so have piles of reading and writing to do the next few months.
> 
> Also baked a pumpkin pie, which made the kitchen smell nice and warm. I couldn't wait for the pie to cool and tasted it still warm. Yummy! I like to use brown sugar instead of white sugar, so it's not too sweet but the texture is rich. Besides cinnamon and ginger, I also like to add some pepper as a spice.
> 
> Have been watching Disney movies every evening (usually do Disney during the holidays). Watched Encanto last night. Let's see what we'll watch tonight!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Which language are you translating to? 
I write in French and translate to English.
Very time consuming!


----------



## RFW

Aneeda72 said:


> You are shoveling snow with a broken leg?  Hmm, how old did you say you were?


Going on 73 in a few months. I live alone and it's just one of those things I gotta do and it's a good exercise. I use this so I can have my hands free to do the work.


----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


> Which language are you translating to?
> I write in French and translate to English.
> Very time consuming!


@Shero, its Greek! Translations are time consuming, yes! Good luck with your translation!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Kaila, it's hard for me to see her like this.. and know there's nothing I can do. I've joined in the search for the last few weeks for a new home for her, and nothing  is available anywhere near where she works... or it's far too expensive...


It’s hard being a mom and having no luck in helping your daughter. Just a suggestion - have her store everything but her essentials and stay in a tiny hotel-type rental.  Not ideal, just something people here are doing when they move here for work.


----------



## katlupe

My plan for today is to do the vacuuming that I kept putting off. If I do that, maybe mop the bathroom and kitchen floors. After that I will see what the day brings.


----------



## MickaC

Just my usual chores.....did a quick pass on them last two mornings due to shovelling.
Didn't get the cement patio down at the bottom of the deck shovelled, might work on that, see how much it warms up.
I have shovelled more snow since the last week of November than all of last winter....sigh.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a text from my daughter.

Daughter to her 3 year old “go clean up the mess in your room”.  3 year old to her mother “it’s not a mess, it’s an art project.”


----------



## Sliverfox

Reading  various threads on here  this morning, while small   flakes of snow  get blown around outside.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Just my usual chores.....did a quick pass on them last two mornings due to shovelling.
> Didn't get the cement patio down at the bottom of the deck shovelled, might work on that, see how much it warms up.
> I have shovelled more snow since the last week of November than all of last winter....sigh.


I remember those days, when I lived in Illinois and we would get lake effect snow from Lake Michigan.  There was always more and more....seemingly with no end.

It's no fun.


----------



## Irwin

It's only 9° as I type this and we got about six inches of snow last night. It's actually kind of quiet and peaceful. The dog is going to have to wait until this afternoon for a walk, though. That's too cold.

I'm making sausage and pepper sandwiches for lunch today, which should be good comfort food for this cold day.


----------



## Trila

Although I'm feeling better, my sinus headache is still with me. The coffee and Tylenol are helping. 

Other than that, I'm distracting myself by keeping busy in the kitchen.  I'm making "Unstuffed Cabbage" starter packets, and freezing them for later use.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> It’s hard being a mom and having no luck in helping your daughter. Just a suggestion - have her store everything but her essentials and stay in a tiny hotel-type rental.  Not ideal, just something people here are doing when they move here for work.



I thought of similar possible options, but her daughter has her very dear dogs.
Thinking of you, @hollydolly 
And hoping that something turns up, very soon.


----------



## Vida May

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early short morning walk around 6:40 was a tad breezy temp was 38
> After breakfast and coming here I walked 3 blocks to local co-op{am a member} to pick up a couple of items. It was getting a bit more breezy, any snow we had on the ground had melted
> The winds picked up this afternoon 25-30mph so I didn't venture out,rest of my day  reading NYT,local paper,my book


It is amazing what a difference 10 degrees make.  Last week was freezing in my valley  and this week we are above 40 and will get above 50 later this week. 

Still, I am in hibernation mode.  After my morning exercises in the pool, I have been napping under my electric blanket. My nap begins with a mediation tape that seems to be keeping me pretty positive, and then when I drift off it is so warm and cozy I have a hard time prodding myself out from under the covers.  

I reward myself for getting up with a wonderful cup of coffee.  That coffee has to give me energy for this afternoon when I pick up one of my Senior Companion clients.  This afternoon my client is a 90+ year old and she is so energic, so adventurous, and fun to be with I really look forward to being with her.   She is my role of what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> Although I'm feeling better, my sinus headache is still with me. The coffee and Tylenol are helping.
> View attachment 202400
> Other than that, I'm distracting myself by keeping busy in the kitchen.  I'm making "Unstuffed Cabbage" starter packets, and freezing them for later use.


I am so sorry for you!  I have had migraines and that is about the worst.  
What is an Unstuffed Cabbage?  That sounds like something I would like.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> Although I'm feeling better, my sinus headache is still with me. The coffee and Tylenol are helping.
> View attachment 202400
> Other than that, I'm distracting myself by keeping busy in the kitchen.  I'm making "Unstuffed Cabbage" starter packets, and freezing them for later use.


I love stuffed cabbage.  Once of the few things I still occasionally cook.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I love stuffed cabbage.  Once of the few things I still occasionally cook.


Let me know when, and I will try to see if I can find, and bring some of those fudge cookies along for our dessert.


----------



## StarSong

Looking at Jan 1 price increases from our vendors.  Roughly 10% bumps across the board, in some cases these are in addition to a 7% increase this past fall.  Today I'm continuing with invoicing, then will move onto reworking our prices and giving our customers the bad news.   

On a cheerier note, I defrosted some Beyond Meat meatballs and have started some sauce for a late lunch of spaghetti and meatballs. 

Hubby is overjoyed - partly because I'm invoicing and partly because the sauce smells so yummy!


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Let me know when, and I will try to see if I can find, and bring some of those fudge cookies along for our dessert.


And I thought you  me.  Not only am I diabetic, but I am slightly allergic to chocolate.  I’ll just have the stuffed cabbage and some FRENCH macaroons


----------



## Kaila

Oops!  Sorry, @Aneeda72   I forgot you can't eat those!
At least it gave us both a laugh.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Oops!  Sorry, @Aneeda72   I forgot you can't eat those!
> At least it gave us both a laugh.


Well, I can eat them, but I try not to -especially the chocolate-gives me a very bad stomach ache.  Worth it for the once a year Sees candy, but I am starting to even not eat much of that.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> It’s hard being a mom and having no luck in helping your daughter. Just a suggestion - have her store everything but her essentials and stay in a tiny hotel-type rental.  Not ideal, just something people here are doing when they move here for work.


Kind of you to suggest it Jules, but as Kaila rightly says, the problem is her 3 elderly beloved dogs, one of whom has dementia, so there's nowhere she can go with the dogs... However a slight glimmer of hope..  she may have found a rental for now.. fingers crossed.. It's a brand new home all recently and beautifully decorated.. and the guy who owns it and has it up for rental  initially said no to my dd because she has pets., but my daughter runs an immaculate home and her dogs are highly trained and you would never know that animals live in the house.. they don't damage or scratch anything... so the owner has agreed to allow the letting agent go and inspect DD's current home , before he makes a final  decision...so fingers crossed. 

She just needs to rent until she finds her own forever home..


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a busy day for me today... first my meeting which lasted over an hour... got caught in traffic on the way there and so did my contact so our meeting went on a little longer than was initially planned .. it was mid afternoon before I left  and just started to hailstorm.. dark dull and depressing, but I had to drive to the next town to the bank to do some over counter transactions.. only to find when I got there,, that since the beginning of Covid, they've been closing at 3pm..and it was now almost 4pm..waste of a journey ..so instead I got my nails done.. not had them done since November.. Pink this time instead of the peach last time for those who remember.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I shopped in the hardware store... .. got some foil trays and roasting trays for batch cooking and freezing. I usually use plastic snap on lidded boxes but I find they hold more than I want for one or 2  portions ..also bought a really pretty white lace trimmed duvet cover...( not in  the hardware store).

Got myself a coffee at the coffee shop before setting off to drive home .. my back was killing me and I just needed to rest it.. just took my coat off and sat down, was about to put the sugar in my latte and someone came and turfed me out.. we close at 5pm, she said ( this was 2 mins to 5).. I spluttered, but..but..but.. I've just bought this coffee 2 minutes ago, why didn't anyone say.. ?.....but no she was insistent..it was time to leave.. and the same with the woman who'd been in front of me who'd bought half the store for her and her 2 children..they'd just sat down and opened their cakes and biscuits

I insisted they put my coffee  in a take-away cup.. which they did.. but it irritated me to have to walk outside in the dark,  the hailstones,  and carrying  heavy shopping... while trying not to drop this coffee in my other hand..to where my car was parked ... . Ultimately I only drank a little bit of it and poured the rest away.. waste of £3.00


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I love stuffed cabbage.  Once of the few things I still occasionally cook.


This is "Un-Stuffed" cabbage .  It has all of the same ingredients, but you don't roll it up in the cabbage leaves.  Instead, you make meatballs....and it is cooked in chopped cabbage.  I always tear the cabbage leaves, so this is easier for me.  To me, it tastes just as good!

Here is your answer @Vida May   I was too lazy to retype it!  LOL


----------



## Vida May

StarSong said:


> Looking at Jan 1 price increases from our vendors.  Roughly 10% bumps across the board, in some cases these are in addition to a 7% increase this past fall.  Today I'm continuing with invoicing, then will move onto reworking our prices and giving our customers the bad news.
> 
> On a cheerier note, I defrosted some Beyond Meat meatballs and have started some sauce for a late lunch of spaghetti and meatballs.
> 
> Hubby is overjoyed - partly because I'm invoicing and partly because the sauce smells so yummy!


OMG your avatar is one of my favorite characters!  Just seeing her makes me happy.  

About those price hikes. I am wondering when the cost of doing business will make it impossible to continue doing business?  I have a nervous feeling like we cutting open the goose that laid the golden egg.  I really would like to know your perspective.


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> This is "Un-Stuffed" cabbage .  It has all of the same ingredients, but you don't roll it up in the cabbage leaves.  Instead, you make meatballs....and it is cooked in chopped cabbage.  I always tear the cabbage leaves, so this is easier for me.  To me, it tastes just as good!


Ah ha, that sounds like what I would do when I had family.  I was making cabbage rolls and one day thought it would taste just as good if I cooked it in all in one pot and didn't bother to stuff the cabbage leaves.   Now I don't even do that because I am cooking for just me.  Does anyone want peanut butter sandwiches?


----------



## Aneeda72

Vida May said:


> Ah ha, that sounds like what I would do when I had family.  I was making cabbage rolls and one day thought it would taste just as good if I cooked it in all in one pot and didn't bother to stuff the cabbage leaves.   Now I don't even do that because I am cooking for just me.  Does anyone want peanut butter sandwiches?


I still roll them as I eat less meat that way, but I don’t make them very often.  Plus I pour ketchup on mine.  I really like ketchup.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
That day of yours doesn't sound cheerful to me....
With that rather dismal weather, and the unexpected hours at both the bank and coffee shop....(and their not mentioning it to you) ....  
I am glad you got your nails done, and we will hope for a good outcome for your DD, from the possible rental.


----------



## Aneeda72

So my daughter called me from the ER, , after testing it seems her kidney is swollen and some of the urethra is swollen as well.  Terribly painful.  Now she has to see a kidney specialist.  And the medical bills are piling up.    Just when it seemed she was over the hump.


----------



## Shero

palides2021 said:


> @Shero, its Greek! Translations are time consuming, yes! Good luck with your translation!


Thank you Palides!  Good luck to you too.!

Do you celebrate Epiphany? As you may know it is celebrated in France with the eating of Galette des Rois cake which I baked a couple of days ago and shared with friends last night.

The 6 January is also when we put away the Christmas decorations and the guests helped, it was so much fun!


----------



## Aneeda72

Nurse from the liver clinic called.    Got my test all set up.  Oh, goody.


----------



## Trila

Vida May said:


> Ah ha, that sounds like what I would do when I had family.  I was making cabbage rolls and one day thought it would taste just as good if I cooked it in all in one pot and didn't bother to stuff the cabbage leaves.   Now I don't even do that because I am cooking for just me.  Does anyone want peanut butter sandwiches?


Here's what I do....
#1- I use about 1-1 1/2 lbs ground beef and I add whatever spices etc that I normally would.  Then I form meatballs and cook them in the microwave (yep!).  Once they are cooked, I divide them up into 3 storage bowls.

#2- I mix up a can of tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, vinegar, lemon juice, brown sugar, etc.  Then I divide that into 3 portions and add a portion to each bowl of meatballs.  Freeze the bowls!

#3- When I want to make this meal, I buy a small cabbage and cut it into 1-inch pcs.  I put the cabbage into my stew pot and add one (thawed) container of meatballs and juice.

#4- Simmer until cabbage is tender.  Eat!

I like easy....easy to make, easy to clean up....easy to eat!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> Here's what I do....
> #1- I use about 1-1 1/2 lbs ground beef and I add whatever spices etc that I normally would.  Then I form meatballs and cook them in the microwave (yep!).  Once they are cooked, I divide them up into 3 storage bowls.
> 
> #2- I mix up a can of tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, vinegar, lemon juice, brown sugar, etc.  Then I divide that into 3 portions and add a portion to each bowl of meatballs.  Freeze the bowls!
> 
> #3- When I want to make this meal, I buy a small cabbage and cut it into 1-inch pcs.  I put the cabbage into my stew pot and add one (thawed) container of meatballs and juice.
> 
> #4- Simmer until cabbage is tender.  Eat!
> 
> I like easy....easy to make, easy to clean up....easy to eat!


Sounds really good


----------



## OneEyedDiva

What a day I had! It started at 12:06 a.m. when I went down to the laundry room to get my clothes out of the washer. I'm glad I got it done a bit earlier than usual because I was able to get to sleep around 1:30 and sleep for about 5 hours. My granddaughter and I were supposed to have breakfast at IHOP, but she called and said she's sick. So I decided I'd better get more yogurt before the snowstorm hits tomorrow. Of course I wound up buying other things. Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce was on sale for 59 cents a jar! I have several jars already which I'd gotten on sale for 77 and 88 cents, but got three more for me and got three for my honorary daughter (granddaughter's mom). I wound up with two fairly large cloth shopping bags with groceries. I realized when I got home and put my reading glasses on that the yogurt was outdated. Usually the Activia best by dates are two to three weeks ahead. I usually check as I'm putting the pack in my cart...figures I didn't today! 

I walked to the post office as well. Three packages were waiting (one they couldn't find last time I went); one was a good size, so glad I had my shopping bags. After returning from the post office, I had a snack and walked back over to the supermarket to exchange the yogurt. On the way I saw my neighbor who said his wife, a good friend who has my spare key, had a procedure done and he had to go pick her up from the hospital. I dug out a get well card for her and realized I better fill out my granddaughter's HBD card so I could put it in with the bag I prepared for her, her mom and my grandson. She'll be moving into the dorm on her birthday and I may not see her before she goes. I took my friend's card upstairs...glad she lives on the second, not third floor because I was exhausted by that time. I changed into my "house clothes", made a PBnJ sandwich for lunch and went to sleep right after I ate it. I didn't start drying the clothes until around 7:30.


----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


> Thank you Palides!  Good luck to you too.!
> 
> Do you celebrate Epiphany? As you may know it is celebrated in France with the eating of Galette des Rois cake which I baked a couple of days ago and shared with friends last night.
> 
> The 6 January is also when we put away the Christmas decorations and the guests helped, it was so much fun!


Yes, @Schero! It's a big event for us also! In Tarpon Springs, FL each year after the church services, they have a ceremony where the young teens dive for the cross in the bayou. Whoever retrieves the cross gets good luck for the year. Here is a short clip of today's event:


----------



## Shero

palides2021 said:


> Yes, @Schero! It's a big event for us also! In Tarpon Springs, FL each year after the church services, they have a ceremony where the young teens dive for the cross in the bayou. Whoever retrieves the cross gets good luck for the year. Here is a short clip of today's event:


Lovely! It is really interesting to see how many young men took part.   I love traditions.
.


----------



## katlupe

Starting my day off with coffee and Senior Fourms, of course.

@hollydolly Lovely color on your nails! They look so nice.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Starting my day off with coffee and Senior Fourms, of course.
> 
> @hollydolly Lovely color on your nails! They look so nice.


thanks kat... I thought I would go for a more pink this time.. a little lurid, but I get fed up having muted pinks and neutral colours sometimes.. gotta live a little now at this age, I think....


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> OMG your avatar is one of my favorite characters!  Just seeing her makes me happy.
> 
> About those price hikes. I am wondering when the cost of doing business will make it impossible to continue doing business?  I have a nervous feeling like we cutting open the goose that laid the golden egg.  I really would like to know your perspective.


Like a lot of small family businesses, we've absorbed price increases over the past two years without passing the pain along, but that's no longer possible.  As with everyone else, our customers have seen a lot of information over the past 18 months supply chain issues and inflation.  Prices are significantly higher prices for nearly everything they buy.  

Many Senior Forum members have posted about skipping foods (like bacon) that have ratcheted up in price in favor of less expensive cuts. Some are eating more meatless meals, others are making more meals from scratch.  Many are combining all three strategies to reduce their food costs.

Since our company furnishes required embellished uniform apparel for which we are the exclusive provider, we've see how purchasing patterns shift during various economic cycles. When times get tough, most people scale down their purchases. They'll buy fewer sets of school uniforms for their children and shorten up their family's laundry cycle to compensate. Many do the same for their own work apparel, whether a uniform or clothing that can be purchased anywhere. Ditto their leisure clothing. 

This inflationary cycle is unlikely to put us out of business, but even if it does it won't be tragic because DH and I had only planned to keep it going until the end of 2022... 

p.s. Glad Ernestine makes you smile. I've been a Lily Tomlin fan since hovering near the TV while my parents watched Laugh-In back in the 60s. Saw her live act several years ago. The woman is still an absolute hoot!


----------



## StarSong

Trila said:


> Here's what I do....
> #1- I use about 1-1 1/2 lbs ground beef and I add whatever spices etc that I normally would.  Then I form meatballs and cook them in the microwave (yep!).  Once they are cooked, I divide them up into 3 storage bowls.
> 
> #2- I mix up a can of tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, vinegar, lemon juice, brown sugar, etc.  Then I divide that into 3 portions and add a portion to each bowl of meatballs.  Freeze the bowls!
> 
> #3- When I want to make this meal, I buy a small cabbage and cut it into 1-inch pcs.  I put the cabbage into my stew pot and add one (thawed) container of meatballs and juice.
> 
> #4- Simmer until cabbage is tender.  Eat!
> 
> I like easy....easy to make, easy to clean up....easy to eat!


What a terrific idea!  I've got some Beyond Meat burgers in my freezer that aren't doing a darn thing...


----------



## Lewkat

The results of my chest CT scan show that a node in the upper portion of my right lung shows the node has grown to 4mm, is a granuloma and stable.  Granular changes in my right heart valve and Aorta.  All goes with advanced age.  All in all, nothing unusual for one my advanced age.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my short morning walk around 6:50,a vast improvement walking since most of sidewalks are shoveled,temp was 21 with no wind. 
My plan this morning is to go for a longer walk maybe to local convient store just  to get exercise/fresh air. I'm so use to being out side in this weather,I get stir crazy when I can't
No other plans read NYT,local paper, my book


----------



## Jackie23

Gotta to do a grocery and prescription pickup today and then I think I'm going to make my turkey chili later.


----------



## Marie5656

*Going to stay inside Snowing and freezing out. So, just started a batch of chili in the crock pot.  I will have some for dinner, and then freeze the rest in individual servings for future meals*


----------



## Pinky

Mundane stuff .. pick up scripts, maybe a drive in the country, and possibly get take-out for early dinner. 
At least the sun is shining, though it's minus 11 Celsius . It's will probably cloud over later .


----------



## Liberty

We've got eye doctor appts. this afternoon...then getting take out.  Its chilly - only a high of 60 or so today, warming back up tomorrow!


----------



## Tom 86

Went to the local hospital for my N.P. order Conav test.  I'll get the results today.  I saw her yesterday with a really bad cough.  I thought I was coughing up a  big toe. She is an N.P. I think they do sometimes a better job with your problem.   She read my hospital report from May last year.  She said you had two Drs there tell you to not get anymore Conav shot?  I said yes. 

  She did blood tests yesterday, X-rays of the chest that she said looked like a lot of gook in the lungs & causing me to be short of breath.  That's why the Conav test today. 

She gave me an RX of a liquid for my nebulizer to help with my cough.  I used one last night & one this morning & it's working great as my cough is down to my normal Asthma cough.


----------



## hollydolly

More phone calls today to legal bodies .. lots of promises of return calls because people were already busy, but not one call back..*sigh*.. I suppose because it's Friday they all want to get home early..

Tidied away some stuff.. organised a few other things into matching  boxes in the spare room .. but nothing more than that..

Not sure whether to have salmon fillet for dinner tonight or chicken thighs...


----------



## Tom 86

My Dr. just called & said my Conav test & flu test was both negative.  Just a bunch of crud in the bottom of my lungs making me feel so bad & cough so hard to clean all that out.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went out to lunch after my doctor appointment, got to add him to my once a year list.  Had lunch at the Korean BBQ which is where I’d like to eat every dang day.  Ate too many sesame balls although I swore I would not.  No, not telling how many. 

Was stuffed but then I needed frozen yogurt due to a phone call.  Stress eating.

Joey”s sheltered workshop called.  We would like to have Joey stay home until we decide he can come back.  WHAT?  We are code RED.  HUH?  We have COVID in the building-again and we don’t want Joey to get it.  We have a LOT of Covid.  

We also think he should not go to his worksite in town.  (He works at Texas Roadhouse twice a week.).  Salt Lake County is getting 8000 new cases of Covid a day.   

So, Joey is staying home.  But it might be too late, who knows?  Not me.


----------



## hollydolly

Got several pounds of Thick bacon chops & steaks cut up and bagged for the freezer. They're a mix of Smoked and unsmoked, gammon and bacon, and I portion them up in indivual bags to make bacon and lentil soup..they're so much cheaper than buying a bacon or gammon joint...


----------



## Jules

Good plan @hollydolly   Big pieces of anything tend to go to waste if not planned ahead.  I love having meals pre-prepped.


----------



## jujube

Today, I attended my first military/biker funeral.

First there was a 45-minute procession of about 60 motorcycles and cars to the National Cemetery.

Then a mixture of military and biker rituals (Marines, flag folding and presentation, taps, rifle firing  salute, wearing of the biker jackets and emblems, lots of flags).

Then, as all biker events include, we went somewhere to eat and drink.

Before you start visualizing some Hell's Angels-type gathering, understand this group are all old farts.  The deceased was in his mid-80's and most of the "gang" is at least 70.  These guys eat lunch and get home before dark.

It was a great occasion, with several clubs represented and the Patriot Guard in attendance.  He would have approved.


----------



## mellowyellow

jujube said:


> Today, I attended my first military/biker funeral.
> 
> First there was a 45-minute procession of about 60 motorcycles and cars to the National Cemetery.
> 
> Then a mixture of military and biker rituals (Marines, flag folding and presentation, taps, rifle firing  salute, wearing of the biker jackets and emblems, lots of flags).
> 
> Then, as all biker events include, we went somewhere to eat and drink.
> 
> Before you start visualizing some Hell's Angels-type gathering, understand this group are all old farts.  The deceased was in his mid-80's and most of the "gang" is at least 70.  These guys eat lunch and get home before dark.
> 
> It was a great occasion, with several clubs represented and the Patriot Guard in attendance.  He would have approved.


Now that's interesting Jujube, wish I had been a fly on the wall.  We have a similar biker club for old farts. It’s called the Ulysses Club


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Good plan @hollydolly   Big pieces of anything tend to go to waste if not planned ahead.  I love having meals pre-prepped.


 Me too  I call them TV dinners


----------



## MickaC

Ok.....i'm not going to ask google nest hub if it's going to snow, i did that again today, and right again, so.......guess what i'm doing again.
Seems like that's all i do.
Don't know if i'll make it till Monday without bananas.....store's out till then......i want my bananas...
The grocery thing was yesterday.....so i've been going through banana withdrawal since yesterday.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Ok.....i'm not going to ask google nest hub if it's going to snow, i did that again today, and right again, so.......guess what i'm doing again.
> Seems like that's all i do.
> Don't know if i'll make it till Monday without bananas.....store's out till then......i want my bananas...
> The grocery thing was yesterday.....so i've been going through banana withdrawal since yesterday.


I hate bananas except banana splits, I love banana splits, as long as they hold the bananas.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Don't know if i'll make it till Monday without bananas.....store's out till then......i want my bananas..


We haven’t had a good banana growing season in Canada this year.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> We haven’t had a good banana growing season in Canada this year.


I didn't know bananas were grown in Canada.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Went out to lunch after my doctor appointment, got to add him to my once a year list.  Had lunch at the Korean BBQ which is where I’d like to eat every dang day.  Ate too many sesame balls although I swore I would not.  No, not telling how many.
> 
> Was stuffed but then I needed frozen yogurt due to a phone call.  Stress eating.
> 
> Joey”s sheltered workshop called.  We would like to have Joey stay home until we decide he can come back.  WHAT?  We are code RED.  HUH?  We have COVID in the building-again and we don’t want Joey to get it.  We have a LOT of Covid.
> 
> We also think he should not go to his worksite in town.  (He works at Texas Roadhouse twice a week.).  Salt Lake County is getting 8000 new cases of Covid a day.
> 
> So, Joey is staying home.  But it might be too late, who knows?  Not me.


So just got a phone call from the group home mamager who said “ so you no longer want Joey to attend the day program?” . Oh good god.  No, I said, the day program wants him to stay home.  “Oh, well, I will give them a call.”

Yup.  Cause the day program who said they would call her, didn’t and you know, I’d lie about that.  

She said she would call me back.  Oh, goody.  Can’t wait.  . I really really really dislike these people on a huge scale, HUGE.  Didn’t bother to call the social worker, she has become useless.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> I didn't know bananas were grown in Canada.


Yes, I have a lovely piece of land I can sell you for just a few million.  (Sorry, I should have added a ). We rarely can even buy them at Walmart lately.


----------



## Pappy

Went to my back doctor today. Twice a week for the next five weeks. Not much else today.


----------



## Murrmurr

I just spent 3 days making a skirt and jacket for my youngest granddaughter to wear to an anime convention tomorrow. Hunching over the sewing machine is starting to become a challenge so I'm taking the day off to rest my back. Feets-up and teets-up in the recliner.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Yes, I have a lovely piece of land I can sell you for just a few million.  (Sorry, I should have added a ). We rarely can even buy them at Walmart lately.


We have LOTS of bananas here.  They are usually on sale.  I do notice that distilled water is starting to be in short supply, again.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> I just spent 3 days making a skirt and jacket for my youngest granddaughter to wear to an anime convention tomorrow. Hunching over the sewing machine is starting to become a challenge so I'm taking the day off to rest my back. Feets-up and teets-up in the recliner.


Teets?  Hmm, nope not saying it or asking it


----------



## Kaila

I am wondering how @Georgiagranny  is doing, this week.  I remember last week was very stressful at her work, and I hope this week went a little better.  And that DGD is feeling better.

I watched the snowfall, out my window today.  Very pretty and looked peaceful, as it stuck to all of the tree branches.  Saw some wild birds, out there, too. 
 Made baked apples for a treat.  I have the slices frozen in a freezer baggie, all peeled/cored and ready to bake.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I am wondering how @Georgiagranny  is doing, this week.  I remember last week was very stressful at her work, and I hope this week went a little better.  And that DGD is feeling better.
> 
> I watched the snowfall, out my window today.  Very pretty and looked peaceful, as it stuck to all of the tree branches.  Saw some wild birds, out there, too.
> Made baked apples for a treat.  I have the slices frozen in a freezer baggie, all peeled/cored and ready to bake.


You are so great at keeping track of everyone, and caring.  Thank you for being you.


----------



## Kaila

Awww, thank you, @Aneeda72


----------



## Shero

I was going on a bike ride, but it is a little wet, so instead, I am making an Indian feast for our dinner tonight.

Butter chicken

Aloo gobi

Paratha

Dhal

For dessert: Carrot halwa

And then later maybe practise my Indian temple dance:






Have a happy weekend all!
.


----------



## PamfromTx

Murrmurr said:


> I just spent 3 days making a skirt and jacket for my youngest granddaughter to wear to an anime convention tomorrow. Hunching over the sewing machine is starting to become a challenge so I'm taking the day off to rest my back. Feets-up and teets-up in the recliner.


What a visual; I'm visualizing 'them' up and over the back of a recliner.


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> Here's what I do....
> #1- I use about 1-1 1/2 lbs ground beef and I add whatever spices etc that I normally would.  Then I form meatballs and cook them in the microwave (yep!).  Once they are cooked, I divide them up into 3 storage bowls.
> 
> #2- I mix up a can of tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, vinegar, lemon juice, brown sugar, etc.  Then I divide that into 3 portions and add a portion to each bowl of meatballs.  Freeze the bowls!
> 
> #3- When I want to make this meal, I buy a small cabbage and cut it into 1-inch pcs.  I put the cabbage into my stew pot and add one (thawed) container of meatballs and juice.
> 
> #4- Simmer until cabbage is tender.  Eat!
> 
> I like easy....easy to make, easy to clean up....easy to eat!


That sounds good but why make the meatballs?  I guess that isn't too much work, but I would just brown the meat and put it in the sauce.  But I would only do all that if I had someone to share the meal with.  

I just don't feel motivated to cook for myself and end up eating way too much-processed food.  You know, heat and eat. I know better.  It is my bad.  But if the good-looking man I met in the hot tub this morning wants to share a meal, then I might feel motivated enough to cook a meal.  Actually, I prefer to wash the dishes and let someone else cook the meal.  

I think a lot of things go better with the right companion.  Sharing a movie is so much better than watching one by myself.  Traveling out of town is much more fun with someone else.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Yes, I have a lovely piece of land I can sell you for just a few million.  (Sorry, I should have added a ). We rarely can even buy them at Walmart lately.


AWESOME.......are you sure a few million is enough......could probably go up to a few more million.


----------



## Furryanimal

Going out for breakfast,train to Bristol Parkway where I spend an hour as the hourly bus to where I’m going leaves as the train arrives( nice cafe with wifi -fortunately),then here 

lunchtime kickoff.On a 3G pitch in probable wet weather.


----------



## Vida May

Shero said:


> I was going on a bike ride, but it is a little wet, so instead, I am making an Indian feast for our dinner tonight.
> 
> Butter chicken
> 
> Aloo gobi
> 
> Paratha
> 
> Dhal
> 
> For dessert: Carrot halwa
> 
> And then later maybe practise my Indian temple dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy weekend all!
> .



Sure I dance like that at least once a day. Well, not really. There is no way I could even move my arms that fast and gracefully, let alone do the footwork.  I envy them for their agility and their clothes were awesome!  I love the way the bottom front piece flared out into an attractive design.  

Basically, I love anything Indian.  Do you have any more dancing to share?


----------



## Trila

Vida May said:


> That sounds good but why make the meatballs?  I guess that isn't too much work, but I would just brown the meat and put it in the sauce.  But I would only do all that if I had someone to share the meal with.
> 
> I just don't feel motivated to cook for myself and end up eating way too much-processed food.  You know, heat and eat. I know better.  It is my bad.  But if the good-looking man I met in the hot tub this morning wants to share a meal, then I might feel motivated enough to cook a meal.  Actually, I prefer to wash the dishes and let someone else cook the meal.
> 
> I think a lot of things go better with the right companion.  Sharing a movie is so much better than watching one by myself.  Traveling out of town is much more fun with someone else.


The meatballs have rice, spices, etc and they hold together so it's more like the stuffed cabbage.  The way I make them is almost no work at all.  

But I hate cleaning up!!! You sound like my Mom. When I see her, we make a perfect team: I cook, she cleans. 

I can't help you with the good looking man, though.....unless he's hungry and you invite him over for dinner.  LOL


----------



## Vida May

Aneeda72 said:


> Went out to lunch after my doctor appointment, got to add him to my once a year list.  Had lunch at the Korean BBQ which is where I’d like to eat every dang day.  Ate too many sesame balls although I swore I would not.  No, not telling how many.
> 
> Was stuffed but then I needed frozen yogurt due to a phone call.  Stress eating.
> 
> Joey”s sheltered workshop called.  We would like to have Joey stay home until we decide he can come back.  WHAT?  We are code RED.  HUH?  We have COVID in the building-again and we don’t want Joey to get it.  We have a LOT of Covid.
> 
> We also think he should not go to his worksite in town.  (He works at Texas Roadhouse twice a week.).  Salt Lake County is getting 8000 new cases of Covid a day.
> 
> So, Joey is staying home.  But it might be too late, who knows?  Not me.


 Good gravy!  You made our 600 new cases seem small.  I was horrified we had that many cases.  We had like 20 or 30 cases a day during the first lockdown, so when things opened up, no one took the threat seriously and the numbers started to climb but didn't get really bad until time around.  

The gal I picked up today was in a workshop and when they took her temperature it was 104.   When I took her home the woman who has the foster home, took her temperature and it was only 98.  She was wearing too much clothing and cooled down when she took it off. I don't think anyone can have a 104 temperature and feel fine and the gal felt just fine, except she felt like she was punished when she had to stay in a room by herself while waiting for a ride.  

Everyone's nerves are on edge with this virus.  Driving her home we double-masked and I opened the windows.  I am glad it was a false alarm.  I would have had to isolate myself and I don't like that idea!


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> The meatballs have rice, spices, etc and they hold together so it's more like the stuffed cabbage.  The way I make them is almost no work at all.
> 
> But I hate cleaning up!!! You sound like my Mom. When I see her, we make a perfect team: I cook, she cleans.
> 
> I can't help you with the good looking man, though.....unless he's hungry and you invite him over for dinner.  LOL


 Tell your Mom I like her.  Did she always prefer to do the dishes?  In a high school class, I always got stuck doing the dishes and I didn't learn anything.  When I was married and excepted to cook, it was a challenge.    I heard putting soda in the beans would reduce the gas.  I put in too much and every bean tasted like a spoon full of baking soda!


----------



## Vida May

StarSong said:


> Like a lot of small family businesses, we've absorbed price increases over the past two years without passing the pain along, but that's no longer possible.  As with everyone else, our customers have seen a lot of information over the past 18 months supply chain issues and inflation.  Prices are significantly higher prices for nearly everything they buy.
> 
> Many Senior Forum members have posted about skipping foods (like bacon) that have ratcheted up in price in favor of less expensive cuts. Some are eating more meatless meals, others are making more meals from scratch.  Many are combining all three strategies to reduce their food costs.
> 
> Since our company furnishes required embellished uniform apparel for which we are the exclusive provider, we've see how purchasing patterns shift during various economic cycles. When times get tough, most people scale down their purchases. They'll buy fewer sets of school uniforms for their children and shorten up their family's laundry cycle to compensate. Many do the same for their own work apparel, whether a uniform or clothing that can be purchased anywhere. Ditto their leisure clothing.
> 
> This inflationary cycle is unlikely to put us out of business, but even if it does it won't be tragic because DH and I had only planned to keep it going until the end of 2022...
> 
> p.s. Glad Ernestine makes you smile. I've been a Lily Tomlin fan since hovering near the TV while my parents watched Laugh-In back in the 60s. Saw her live act several years ago. The woman is still an absolute hoot!


You sew clothing?  Where does your fabric come from? I used to sew but the cost of patterns and fabric has gone too high for my pocketbook.  

The only sewing I have done lately is masks.  That was a crisis in the beginning because there was no bias tape or elastic in the stores!  The selection of fabric was terrible.  I made some masks using string and some I used shoelaces.  I never dreamed we would ever have empty shelves.  That was such a shock.  

I bet Lily Tomlin could make all that seem funny.


----------



## oldpop

At the moment I am vacuuming the floor. Makes it kind of hard to type.....


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Ok.....i'm not going to ask google nest hub if it's going to snow, i did that again today, and right again, so.......guess what i'm doing again.
> Seems like that's all i do.
> Don't know if i'll make it till Monday without bananas.....store's out till then......i want my bananas...
> The grocery thing was yesterday.....so i've been going through banana withdrawal since yesterday.


I ordered 2 bananas through Instacart yesterday and there was none. Not organic or otherwise. I don't eat them myself, but my bunny boy will protest if I can't get them.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> We have LOTS of bananas here.  They are usually on sale.  I do notice that distilled water is starting to be in short supply, again.


No distilled water at the store yesterday. Hoping Walmart has it today.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Going out for breakfast,train to Bristol Parkway where I spend an hour as the hourly bus to where I’m going leaves as the train arrives( nice cafe with wifi -fortunately),then here
> View attachment 202673
> lunchtime kickoff.On a 3G pitch in probable wet weather.


isn't it raining in Bristol today ?....

Absolutely falling down here again... I have never in all my life seen so much rain here in the south as we've had this last month


----------



## hollydolly

No plans today..due to the heavy  rain, and the cold ..not going anywhere and certainly not doing anything in the garden..

Might actually just watch some TV, I  haven't seen any for a couple of days...


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> No distilled water at the store yesterday. Hoping Walmart has it today.


We found ours at Target and I like their bottles better.  Their bottles are a thicker plastic.


----------



## Lewkat

Just goofin' off and reading some.


----------



## horseless carriage

My wife and I are off to the county town of Dorset, a place called Dorchester. If you have read Thomas Hardy you will know that Dorchester is the inspiration for Hardy's book: "The Mayor of Casterbridge."

What are we doing in Dorchester? Visiting a milliner. My wife is to be measured up for a hat. She wants a particular hat to go with the outfit that she's making. Quite fortuitously, the milliner said that she can repair a hat of mine, so two birds, one stone.


----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> My wife and I are off to the county town of Dorset, a place called Dorchester. If you have read Thomas Hardy you will know that Dorchester is the inspiration for Hardy's book: "The Mayor of Casterbridge."
> 
> What are we doing in Dorchester? Visiting a milliner. My wife is to be measured up for a hat. She wants a particular hat to go with the outfit that she's making. Quite fortuitously, the milliner said that she can repair a hat of mine, so two birds, one stone.



Read all of Thomas Hardy's books long time ago. Must get to the library and  start on them again. Forgotten most but I do remember The Mayor of Casterbridge probably because of his horrible deed in selling off his wife and baby.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back up on the roof, finished power washing everything yesterday. Have about 1/3rd sealed should finish up Sunday. Then on to cleaning the second story windows out side. Have a showing of the house on Wednesday. Wish us luck. Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Back up on the roof, fished power washing every thing yestrerday. have about 1/3rd sealed should finish up Sunday. Then on to cleaning the second story windows out side. Have a showing of the house on Wednesday. Wish us luck. Mike


wishing you all the luck you wish for yourselves


----------



## WheatenLover

Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.

Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.

I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.

I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.

Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today .........same thing i've done all week......shovel snow.....really starting to get crusty about this snow thing......will have to get my driveway cleared again.....they were just here beginning of the week.......sigh.

On a happier note.....i have a birthday girl in the house today.
My corgi, Micki......is 10 years old today.....extra treats are in order.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.
> 
> Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.
> 
> I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.
> 
> I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.


I LOVE hot dogs.  Just saying 

I am sorry you cannot eat.  My daughter is having this problem as well, for a different reason so I understand it is terrible and worrisome.  But as a former obese now overweight person, I wish I did not feel like eating; but I always feel like eating.


----------



## fatboy

going to Walmart to buy some warm slippers.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.
> 
> Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.
> 
> I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.
> 
> I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.


Wheatenlover......I love you for your strength......what you're going through is not a fair part of life. i'm not sure if i could be that strong. 
Please take care and focus on getting well. 
Sounds like you have good support......i hope that continues.


----------



## moviequeen1

I knew it was going to be a tad 'nippy'outside when I went on my early morning walk around 6:45.I wore long underwear, my winter boots, with yellow reflector vest. Yes, it was cold 12,but no wind it was refreshing .Most of the sidewalks were shoveled  which helped,a few weren't so I had to walk in the street very close to the curbs,I only saw 5 cars
 The rest of my day go for mid morning walk, the sun is out temps in the mid 20's ,read local paper,my book,tonight 'channel surf' to find something to watch on TV


----------



## Aneeda72

Going to get Joey and take him to lunch, then target as he has a gift card.    I am sure he will leave with more stuff than his gift card is worth .  Then take him home and go to Sams club.  Not taking him to Sams, he spends too much of my money there.


----------



## Jules

moviequeen1 said:


> with yellow reflector vest.


Good for you.  I wear a yellow one too when it’s even a bit dark.  Crossing at intersections, even those that are marked, can be a challenge.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.
> 
> Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.
> 
> I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.
> 
> I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.



Thank you for the wonderful, long update!  I had been wondering about how you have been doing, and was very glad to read all of it, today.

I am glad the visitor is very good. That would have made your house a miserable place, if he hadn't turned out to be that way.
I like the resourceful ways you are taking care and coping with your challenges.  Thank you for sharing those good ideas.


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> I knew it was going to be a tad 'nippy'outside when I went on my early morning walk around 6:45.I wore long underwear, my winter boots, with yellow reflector vest. Yes, it was cold 12,but no wind it was refreshing .Most of the sidewalks were shoveled which helped,a few weren't so I had to walk in the street very close to the curbs



Very smart of you, to take time and care to dress warm, (and whatever is best for the different weather and conditions, each day) and to take those precautions, while you take your walks. 
 Like @Jules  , I too, agree that it's very good to wear the reflector vest.  People make so many errors when they drive, and you are well worth it, Sue.


----------



## Vida May

katlupe said:


> No distilled water at the store yesterday. Hoping Walmart has it today.


OMG, that is an emergancy!  I use a CPAP machine and distilled water is essential.  I was planning on buying a jug.  Maybe I should get 2 or 3 jugs if it is available?  Really?  bare shelves and not being able to have what we want immediately is something that happens in other countries, not the US.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> isn't it raining in Bristol today ?....
> 
> Absolutely falling down here again... I have never in all my life seen so much rain here in the south as we've had this last month


Enjoyed my day of freedom in Bristol....enormous crowd,no masks,no social distancing,good food,good beer and great rugby by Gloucester-Hartpury,completely outplaying Bristol.
Thoroughly enjoyed it ...but now I have a dilemma.
Do I go to Dings again for their match with Guernsey or go to the Alpas arena in Gloucester for more Gloucester-Hartpury?
Decisions..Decisions
and it stopped raining before kick off...


----------



## Vida May

WheatenLover said:


> Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.
> 
> Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.
> 
> I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.
> 
> I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.


I am trying to put myself in your shoes before saying something stupid like how wonderful it would be if I lost my appetite and finally lost about 20 extra pounds.  I took two naps yesterday and still went to bed early and according to my medical provider, there is nothing wrong with me.  I can't read a book in 3 weeks, so I think you are doing a super job of reading.  

If I had a house with extra bedrooms I would like to have a foreign student visit.  I don't think I will ever get far away from where I live and speaking with people from other countries is the closest I can come to getting away from home.    I love our differences as much as a field full of different wildflowers.


----------



## Vida May

Jules said:


> Good for you.  I wear a yellow one too when it’s even a bit dark.  Crossing at intersections, even those that are marked, can be a challenge.


As a driver, I wish everyone would wear a reflective vest.  When I leave for the pool in the morning it is still dark and I hate passing something I didn't see who is walking on the side of the road in dark clothing.  Or the bicyclist without lights and in dark clothing.  And neighborhoods with children but no sidewalks just should not exist!


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> You sew clothing?  Where does your fabric come from? I used to sew but the cost of patterns and fabric has gone too high for my pocketbook.
> 
> The only sewing I have done lately is masks.  That was a crisis in the beginning because there was no bias tape or elastic in the stores!  The selection of fabric was terrible.  I made some masks using string and some I used shoelaces.  I never dreamed we would ever have empty shelves.  That was such a shock.
> 
> I bet Lily Tomlin could make all that seem funny.


No, I don't personally sew and never have.  For many years I worked for large apparel manufacturers that sold to department store chains and "mom & pop" shops.  Later on I worked for own small family business.  We had a cutting and sewing factory, then just cutting (we contracted out the sewing) and when semi-retiring we closed our cutting room and warehouse. 

Fabric is and was sourced across the globe.  Same with trim.  That's why the supply chain is such a mess.  For most items, home sewers can't create garments for the same price as the identical item ready-made, even eliminating the value of personal labor from consideration.     

Yes, 1/4" and 3/8" elastic became scarce starting in March 2020 but has settled back down now that homemade masks are out of demand.

The great irony of my career is that I've never cared much about what I wore.  Not as a kid, not as a teen and not as an adult.  My wardrobe has always been remarkably redundant and not necessarily _au courant_. 

I stumbled on a job in that field while in my early twenties and stayed with it, mostly because it was one of the very few industries where salaries and promotions were based on merit, not gender.  At least in the 70s and 80s most apparel companies were owned by Jewish men/families who were used to powerful women and didn't discriminate against them.  They didn't flinch when higher level female employees told them off if they suggested we go get coffee or type something up for them.  Ditto when they tried to get into our pants.         

I didn't care about the garments, per se. My love was projecting sales, managing purchasing and the other mathematics. We could have been manufacturing gardening tools for all I cared...


----------



## debodun

Went grocery shopping early. Did more unpacking. Vacuumed the car.


----------



## StarSong

Although I hate shopping on Saturdays I'm heading to hit the grocery store today - haven't been in about ten days, I think.  Will see how well stocked it is.


----------



## Jules

If I go to the grocery store by 10:30 or so, there aren’t crowds.  It was filling up by the time I left.  The only thing missing was food; weather has closed our roads again.


----------



## Vida May

StarSong said:


> No, I don't personally sew and never have.  For many years I worked for large apparel manufacturers that sold to department store chains and "mom & pop" shops.  Later on I worked for own small family business.  We had a cutting and sewing factory, then just cutting (we contracted out the sewing) and when semi-retiring we closed our cutting room and warehouse.
> 
> Fabric is and was sourced across the globe.  Same with trim.  That's why the supply chain is such a mess.  For most items, home sewers can't create garments for the same price as the identical item ready-made, even eliminating the value of personal labor from consideration.
> 
> Yes, 1/4" and 3/8" elastic became scarce starting in March 2020 but has settled back down now that homemade masks are out of demand.
> 
> The great irony of my career is that I've never cared much about what I wore.  Not as a kid, not as a teen and not as an adult.  My wardrobe has always been remarkably redundant and not necessarily _au courant_.
> 
> I stumbled on a job in that field while in my early twenties and stayed with it, mostly because it was one of the very few industries where salaries and promotions were based on merit, not gender.  At least in the 70s and 80s most apparel companies were owned by Jewish men/families who were used to powerful women and didn't discriminate against them.  They didn't flinch when higher level female employees told them off if they suggested we go get coffee or type something up for them.  Ditto when they tried to get into our pants.
> 
> I didn't care about the garments, per se. My love was projecting sales, managing purchasing and the other mathematics. We could have been manufacturing gardening tools for all I cared...


Thank you for all that information.  We were the world's supply of cotton before the civil war.  At about that time, Britain began getting its cotton out of India, so it did not support the south in the civil war, something the south was really counting on.  

I think the US developed polyester fabrics.  

I know darn well the US had a huge textile industry.  Now everything comes from somewhere else, and buying already made clothes for less than we can make them, is just wrong.  

I am nostalgic for the days when the woman was all industries rolled into one.  We could make everything the family needed with our own hands.  Today we are so dependent on others we could fall faster than Rome.  And I don't get to parade around like a queen because of being valued for my domestic skills.  

As for fashion.  All I care about is being comfortable and having clothes easy to get on and off.  But I like your explanation  "projecting sales, managing purchasing and the other mathematics" even better.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> I knew it was going to be a tad 'nippy'outside when I went on my early morning walk around 6:45.I wore long underwear, my winter boots, with yellow reflector vest. Yes, it was cold 12,but no wind it was refreshing .Most of the sidewalks were shoveled  which helped,a few weren't so I had to walk in the street very close to the curbs,I only saw 5 cars
> The rest of my day go for mid morning walk, the sun is out temps in the mid 20's ,read local paper,my book,tonight 'channel surf' to find something to watch on TV


an update, I did go out for mid morning walk around the block,, a beautiful/.sunny day here temps in low 20's with no wind Sue


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> No, I don't personally sew and never have.  For many years I worked for large apparel manufacturers that sold to department store chains and "mom & pop" shops.  Later on I worked for own small family business.  We had a cutting and sewing factory, then just cutting (we contracted out the sewing) and when semi-retiring we closed our cutting room and warehouse.
> 
> Fabric is and was sourced across the globe.  Same with trim.  That's why the supply chain is such a mess.  For most items, home sewers can't create garments for the same price as the identical item ready-made, even eliminating the value of personal labor from consideration.
> 
> Yes, 1/4" and 3/8" elastic became scarce starting in March 2020 but has settled back down now that homemade masks are out of demand.
> 
> The great irony of my career is that I've never cared much about what I wore.  Not as a kid, not as a teen and not as an adult.  My wardrobe has always been remarkably redundant and not necessarily _au courant_.
> 
> I stumbled on a job in that field while in my early twenties and stayed with it, mostly because it was one of the very few industries where salaries and promotions were based on merit, not gender.  At least in the 70s and 80s most apparel companies were owned by Jewish men/families who were used to powerful women and didn't discriminate against them.  They didn't flinch when higher level female employees told them off if they suggested we go get coffee or type something up for them.  Ditto when they tried to get into our pants.
> 
> I didn't care about the garments, per se. My love was projecting sales, managing purchasing and the other mathematics. We could have been manufacturing gardening tools for all I cared...


I so disagree with your fifth paragraph.  Maybe we are different generation.  I worked in an insurance office in Los Angeles on Wilshire Blvd.  My friend worked in the garment district.  She got paid by the finished piece.  I don’t know who owned the company, let alone what religion they were.  If she had ever opened her mouth, to a supervisor, she would have been fired.

If I ever opened my mouth to a supervisor I would have been fired.

Jewish woman, of the day during these years, were subservient to the men.  Not to mention how close to the horrors of WWII we still were.  Not to mention how many survivors were still alive and in the Jewish community.  Were the woman strong, yes, powerful in their family, yes.  As they had to deal with the horrors of the past, the memories, the deaths, life was still hard.  But they deferred to the men.

A Jewish man, in the 1960’s/1970’s-trying to get into your pants?  No way.  You maybe need to clarify that statement cause NO WAY it was a Jewish man; let alone men. I had a friend who worked at the insurance company.  She was Jewish.  I was invited and stayed over at her house.  The Jewish community was in a separate part of town. 

I think you may have remembered wrong, or I read it wrong, or whatever.  But a Jewish man, in those years.  Nope, not believable to me.


----------



## Trila

Vida May said:


> Tell your Mom I like her.  Did she always prefer to do the dishes?  In a high school class, I always got stuck doing the dishes and I didn't learn anything.  When I was married and excepted to cook, it was a challenge.    I heard putting soda in the beans would reduce the gas.  I put in too much and every bean tasted like a spoon full of baking soda!


Well, I give you credit for using baking soda....instead of soda pop!


----------



## PamfromTx

Went grocery shopping and could not believe the empty shelves!  

On my way home, I was confronted with road blockage, quite a few police cars, ambulances, fire truck and news station vans.  Unbelievable.

I had to take another route to get home.  Ever get stuck in traffic with a full bladder?

One SUV was almost cut in half.  
Scares me because vehicle's are always speeding down this street.


----------



## WheatenLover

Vida May said:


> I am trying to put myself in your shoes before saying something stupid like how wonderful it would be if I lost my appetite and finally lost about 20 extra pounds.  I took two naps yesterday and still went to bed early and according to my medical provider, there is nothing wrong with me.  I can't read a book in 3 weeks, so I think you are doing a super job of reading.
> 
> If I had a house with extra bedrooms I would like to have a foreign student visit.  I don't think I will ever get far away from where I live and speaking with people from other countries is the closest I can come to getting away from home.    I love our differences as much as a field full of different wildflowers.


Well, Vida May, I told my daughter that this loss of appetite thing would have come in handy in the past, when I dieted. I have always read a lot of books. You know how some families are into sports or music or whatever? Our family is into reading. Back to dieting, I read somewhere that it is good if older people have some extra pounds on them, in case they get sick. I guess the thinking is that if you start out thin, you can waste away to nothing. 

I, too, love meeting people from different countries. Everything about them and their country and culture interests me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early puttering around the kitchen.

I made a batch of riced cauliflower stuffing to scoop and nuke for the next couple of days.  I didn't have the butter, celery, or carrot today.  I did add a small can of mushroom stems and pieces. 

I serve it with a no sugar added applesauce snack cup for a quick and easy meal.

Low Carb Riced Cauliflower Stuffing
1/2 chub of bulk breakfast sausage (approx 1 cup)
2 T butter
1 diced onion
1 or 2 ribs diced celery
1 diced carrot
1 t Bell's Poultry Seasoning
1 packet GOYA chicken-flavored bouillon
1 package Aldi steam in the bag riced cauliflower
Salt & Pepper to taste

Microwave the riced cauliflower according to the package directions, snip the top corners of the bag and gently squeeze most of the liquid out of the bag, set aside. The bag will be hot so use a kitchen towel to protect your hands!

Fry the sausage and break into crumbles, set aside. I fry the entire chub and freeze half for a future recipe.

Add butter to the pan along with onion, celery, carrot, and cook until translucent.

Add the sausage, riced cauliflower, chicken bouillon powder to the pan of vegetables, combine, season with S&P, and cook until any remaining moisture has evaporated.

For a meatless version add 1 cup of chopped Baby Bella mushrooms to the vegetables and saute.

Use what you happen to have on hand, the recipe is just a guide.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm here and have stayed logged in because I'm confused about who I am  or which password was reset so...I'm going to remain Georgiagranny forevermore or until the cows come home, whichever happens first. It looks like I'm a new member, but that's all kinds of wrong. I've been here since whenever...years and years.

It's been a sh!tshow at work because my coworker laid out for more than a week without notifying anybody. When she finally called our supervisor last Wednesday, she said she'd be in on Thursday. A few minutes before she was supposed to show up, she called and said she "couldn't make it". Right. She's finally been terminated.

What her not showing up meant was that the supervisor and I worked our tails off, and it's going to continue until and unless we get another bakery clerk. _As if! _I'm glad I like both the job and the supervisor, and also glad to have today and tomorrow off. On Thursday and Saturday this coming week, supervisor is off so I'll be there alone busily being inept and saying "I'm sorry. Our cake decorator is off today".

It's been cold here, folks! If god had wanted me to be cold, she wouldn't have led me to the South. However, it's amazing how quickly we can acclimate to changes in the temps. This morning it's a positively tropical 44 so I sat outside with my coffee in just my jammies and robe. Our early-morning temps have been in the 20s. Yesterday's high temp was only about 45.

And...the last little section of lawn has finally been reseeded. _Almost._ I ran out of grass seed so will run by the garden center to pick some up this morning when DD and I go out to *forage* for food. 

Speaking of...we mostly find everything we need when we go "Walmarting" on Sunday or Monday mornings. I can't think offhand what we've had a hard time finding, but whenever there are bare shelves, we've been able to substitute whatever it is with something else.

Just so y'all know, I haven't won the lottery yet. Of course, when I do, I'll keep my day job unless managing millions takes up too much time.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am not sure what I will be doing. Sonny is supposed to come and take me to the store so I can get water and distilled water (for the humidifier). Right now it looks like it could be a icy road day but could be better later on. So I will see.

Filling out my new 2022 planner presently. Then going to start a pot of bone broth made with chicken bones I have stored in the freezer. I have never made it before so this will be an adventure. I'd like to have it done before Sonny comes and I have to leave.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Hosting brunch for six. Homemade bagels, and lox, with fruit salad, and mimosa's. Mike


----------



## hollydolly

It's my wedding anniversary today...21 years.. won't be celebrating unfortunately...


----------



## Geezer Garage

I believe my mother initiated this."Eat some more, your so skinny, What happens if you get sick?" Love you Mom. If she were here today I'm sure she would be telling me the same thing. Mike



WheatenLover said:


> Back to dieting, I read somewhere that it is good if older people have some extra pounds on them, in case they get sick. I guess the thinking is that if you start out thin, you can waste away to nothing.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It's my wedding anniversary today...21 years.. won't be celebrating unfortunately...


@hollydolly 

I hope you get to celebrate at a later date


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I hope you get to celebrate at a later date
> 
> View attachment 202867


that probably won't happen but thanks muchly Pinks...


----------



## Vida May

WheatenLover said:


> Well, Vida May, I told my daughter that this loss of appetite thing would have come in handy in the past, when I dieted. I have always read a lot of books. You know how some families are into sports or music or whatever? Our family is into reading. Back to dieting, I read somewhere that it is good if older people have some extra pounds on them, in case they get sick. I guess the thinking is that if you start out thin, you can waste away to nothing.
> 
> I, too, love meeting people from different countries. Everything about them and their country and culture interests me.


 I have a large library.  It was 3 times larger before I had to downsize.  I love books, I am just an extremely slow reader.  I say each word as I read and if I don't, words mean nothing to me.  In school, I was taught just to see and know the word, and that meant I could not learn to read.  Thankfully my grandmother was a teacher and when visiting in the summer she taught me phonics.  If it had not been her, I think I would be illiterate.

Getting through college with each professor giving us a lot of reading was extremely challenging for me.  If I knew the books ahead of time, I would read them in the summer to get a head start.  I am an information junkie!   I would love it if I could read as you do but I hate movies with subtitles because I can not read fast enough.  

Please tell me about your home so I can vicariously enjoy your life with a young person from another country.  Like how many bedrooms and what is your back yard like?


----------



## Vida May

Aunt Bea said:


> Up early puttering around the kitchen.
> 
> I made a batch of riced cauliflower stuffing to scoop and nuke for the next couple of days.  I didn't have the butter, celery, or carrot today.  I did add a small can of mushroom stems and pieces.
> 
> I serve it with a no sugar added applesauce snack cup for a quick and easy meal.
> 
> Low Carb Riced Cauliflower Stuffing
> 1/2 chub of bulk breakfast sausage (approx 1 cup)
> 2 T butter
> 1 diced onion
> 1 or 2 ribs diced celery
> 1 diced carrot
> 1 t Bell's Poultry Seasoning
> 1 packet GOYA chicken-flavored bouillon
> 1 package Aldi steam in the bag riced cauliflower
> Salt & Pepper to taste
> 
> Microwave the riced cauliflower according to the package directions, snip the top corners of the bag and gently squeeze most of the liquid out of the bag, set aside. The bag will be hot so use a kitchen towel to protect your hands!
> 
> Fry the sausage and break into crumbles, set aside. I fry the entire chub and freeze half for a future recipe.
> 
> Add butter to the pan along with onion, celery, carrot, and cook until translucent.
> 
> Add the sausage, riced cauliflower, chicken bouillon powder to the pan of vegetables, combine, season with S&P, and cook until any remaining moisture has evaporated.
> 
> For a meatless version add 1 cup of chopped Baby Bella mushrooms to the vegetables and saute.
> 
> Use what you happen to have on hand, the recipe is just a guide.


I just watched a video for ricing cauliflower and later today I will pick some up along with a carrot, onion, and mushrooms!  I just bought celery.  Then I will try your recipe.  It sounds like something I will enjoy very much.  

I have packages of Indian dishes that a person just tears open, pours on the rice, and heats.  I think I like your recipe better than rice. Fewer carbs.  

Other than the mushrooms, which I love,  I use vegetarian meat crumbles.   They are a little spendy but it is already spiced and cooked and easy to add to anything.  Then I boost the protein with a dairy product.  Perhaps a glass of milk or yogurt with blueberries.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm here and have stayed logged in because I'm confused about who I am  or which password was reset so...I'm going to remain Georgiagranny forevermore or until the cows come home, whichever happens first. It looks like I'm a new member, but that's all kinds of wrong. I've been here since whenever...years and years.
> 
> It's been a sh!tshow at work because my coworker laid out for more than a week without notifying anybody. When she finally called our supervisor last Wednesday, she said she'd be in on Thursday. A few minutes before she was supposed to show up, she called and said she "couldn't make it". Right. She's finally been terminated.
> 
> What her not showing up meant was that the supervisor and I worked our tails off, and it's going to continue until and unless we get another bakery clerk. _As if! _I'm glad I like both the job and the supervisor, and also glad to have today and tomorrow off. On Thursday and Saturday this coming week, supervisor is off so I'll be there alone busily being inept and saying "I'm sorry. Our cake decorator is off today".
> 
> It's been cold here, folks! If god had wanted me to be cold, she wouldn't have led me to the South. However, it's amazing how quickly we can acclimate to changes in the temps. This morning it's a positively tropical 44 so I sat outside with my coffee in just my jammies and robe. Our early-morning temps have been in the 20s. Yesterday's high temp was only about 45.
> 
> And...the last little section of lawn has finally been reseeded. _Almost._ I ran out of grass seed so will run by the garden center to pick some up this morning when DD and I go out to *forage* for food.
> 
> Speaking of...we mostly find everything we need when we go "Walmarting" on Sunday or Monday mornings. I can't think offhand what we've had a hard time finding, but whenever there are bare shelves, we've been able to substitute whatever it is with something else.
> 
> Just so y'all know, I haven't won the lottery yet. Of course, when I do, I'll keep my day job unless managing millions takes up too much time.




It's good to see you and to hear all about how you've been doing.

That is awful that the co-worker did not work out, and couldn't at least communicate better than that!
I hope they find another one, and a *good one*, very _soon!
Hope you get both a mental and a physical break, on your days off!_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Vida May said:


> I just watched a video for ricing cauliflower and later today I will pick some up along with a carrot, onion, and mushrooms!  I just bought celery.  Then I will try your recipe.  It sounds like something I will enjoy very much.
> 
> I have packages of Indian dishes that a person just tears open, pours on the rice, and heats.  I think I like your recipe better than rice. Fewer carbs.
> 
> Other than the mushrooms, which I love,  I use vegetarian meat crumbles.   They are a little spendy but it is already spiced and cooked and easy to add to anything.  Then I boost the protein with a dairy product.  Perhaps a glass of milk or yogurt with blueberries.


The riced cauliflower is also good for an Americanized version of fried rice.

I add whatever vegetables I have on hand and season it with soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, and garlic chili paste.


----------



## Kaila

I had a rough night with my illnesses; therefore, feeling more poorly today,  and I will have to try, and hope for some extra daytime sleep.

Watching a few wild birds out my window first 
(cardinal and finches, so far)
and I am having warm beverage and food, and dropping in here, for a little comradery, social interaction, and smiles, to add to my day.
My thanks to my friends, here.


----------



## Sassycakes

So far today after not sleeping all night I got up at 6 am. I have my normal everyday headache. So after hearing my husband preach about Politics and then him watching a show called Billions, I decided I would take a nap. That was when he decided to run to the store. The roads are icy here but he insisted on ongoing. My daughter called and said she would go to the store for him. He said, "No Thank You." So since the store is near where she lives she asked him to stop in and have coffee. He agreed and then I called her and asked how much I could pay her for babysitting him. She laughed and after we hung up I started to look for my checkbook so when I see her I really want to slip her a check.


----------



## Yaya

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


To Hiraeth2018:  I'm in Oregon too. Hopefully it won't rain today. Cutting your own wood is a lot of hard work. A very LONG time ago I raised my sons in a log cabin 14,000 feet up in the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. No electricity, gas, phone or water (had to haul water by hand [in jugs]up mountain from stream that was downhill). I found and cut my own wood, 8-10 cords a year. I know how much work it is. Hope you enjoyed the easier warmth.


----------



## Mizmo

Nothing..nursing sore thumb


----------



## Vida May

Aunt Bea said:


> The riced cauliflower is also good for an Americanized version of fried rice.
> 
> I add whatever vegetables I have on hand and season it with soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, and garlic chili paste.


Oh yum!  I am sure when I rice some cauliflower, I will have plenty to experiment with.  One of the reasons I really don't like cooking now is because I have so much of whatever I cook and then eat it for days.  If it goes in the freezer I forget about it and then it tastes awful.  I am sure you have noticed prepackaged foods can be bought in individual servings.  

Some foods just keep getting better and better as they age, but by day 3 it begins to get hard to eat it again.


----------



## Kaila

I just now, found and read your post here, from earlier today, @hollydolly 
I don't know how I missed that post, when I thought I'd looked at all of the recent ones.

Thinking of you, Holly!  I wish it was better times, for you, and for others.


----------



## Vida May

Yaya said:


> Yaya, I sent you a private message.
> Sassycakes​So far today after not sleeping all night I got up at 6 am. I have my normal everyday headache. So after hearing my husband preach about Politics and then him watching a show called Billions, I decided I would take a nap. That was when he decided to run to the store. The roads are icy here but he insisted on ongoing. My daughter called and said she would go to the store for him. He said, "No Thank You." So since the store is near where she lives she asked him to stop in and have coffee. He agreed and then I called her and asked how much I could pay her for babysitting him. She laughed and after we hung up I started to look for my checkbook so when I see her I really want to slip her a check.



Does your husband go on the internet?  Here are two political forums that might keep him busy.

https://defendingthetruth.com/

https://politicalworld.freeforums.net/

I am sorry you had a bad night.  Bad days are not fun but I rather have a bad day than a bad night.


----------



## Yaya

PamfromTx said:


> Went grocery shopping and could not believe the empty shelves!
> 
> On my way home, I was confronted with road blockage, quite a few police cars, ambulances, fire truck and news station vans.  Unbelievable.
> 
> I had to take another route to get home.  Ever get stuck in traffic with a full bladder?
> 
> One SUV was almost cut in half.
> Scares me because vehicle's are always speeding down this street.


woah! what a day!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Just working on my to-do list. Had chemo fatigue the last 3 days, so I didn't get much done. Had to modify my list by adding fatigue days, because I literally got next to nothing done. Feeling better today and I hope it lasts. At least I got some reading in -- my list includes things to do for myself, so I must read 1 nonfiction book and 3 fiction books a week. I had doing a craft and learning to draw on the list, but I put that in another week. I'm not particularly crafty but I bought a card making kit and figured that would do for now.
> 
> Our Australian guest is a really nice guy and helps out a lot. I have make sure he doesn't do too much - he's a guest, after all, and doesn't have to earn his keep. He and my daughter get along very well, no problems at all. She is taking full advantage of him doing chores, so this idyllic phase may not last very long. He is totally besotted with her. She is talking about moving to Australia in a year. She is usually all talk, no action, about moving to another state, but I'm not sure about this time. He will be here about six more weeks. He is trying to (gently) teach the dog not to bark. So far, not working, but no harm to dog, so he can carry on. The dog adores him. Daughter said she would take the dog with her when she moves, but there is no way. That dog is legally mine and he's not going on a long plane trip and then be quarantined in Melbourne while she is living in Sydney.
> 
> I am nearly done watching _Chicago Med_. After that, I'll go back to _Grace & Frankie_; I am way behind on that series. This is fun.
> 
> I am having a hard time eating. No appetite and foods I like, I feel revulsion for. So I'm forcing myself to eat three times a day. It's on my list! This is so annoying.This is just a chemo side effect that comes and goes. I wish it would stay gone, and it will, eventually. Today, I'm going to eat a bag of frozen broccoli and cauliflower, maybe a bowl of cereal (if we have something besides oat milk, maybe a hotdog, and an apple. Sounds so unhealthy. Well, at least the hot dog is. There is no meat I currently like, except for hotdogs. When I was undergoing chemo, the doc said not to eat foods I really like because I may develop a revulsion for them. I thought she was nuts, but now I don't. I don't have to eat foods I used to like to know I don't want them. It is so strange.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dog sleeps with me every night, which is nice because then he sleeps late (sometimes until noon) and the Aussie man doesn't have to get up too early to take him out. He volunteers. I am not supposed to go outside when temps are below freezing, so I'm in the catbird seat. This edict is from my cardiologist. Can't shovel snow, either. So there are some bright sides to having a cardiologist. A lot of them, actually.


I'm so happy to hear your upbeat update!  LOL. It's nice to hear that you are feeling better! ❤

Don't stress too much about your lists.   They are made as a way to prioritize....they are not ment to be ridged.  It's ok to adapt them to various situations.

It sounds like your dog is in high demand....hope you keep him close to you!


----------



## Trila

We're back from town....
We're going to have some coffee, then start cutting down some trees.  I got the idea for this project over the summer.  Our decorative trees grew more than I would have ever imagined.  

Many of them are storm damaged.  Almost all of them are big enough that the flowering bushes along the driveway are not getting enough sunlight, and are starting to suffer.

It's a big job, but I have always enjoyed the whole tree cutting/firewood projects.   Dio will pull out the chainsaw, and we will start cutting.  It will feel good to get such a big job done!


----------



## Knight

Going to be a very busy day. Boning out a pork shoulder to combine with about 10lbs. of the 20lbs. boneless chicken breast I bought today. The purpose is to coarse grind those two together to make these 3 kinds of sausage, Italian sweet sausage, Andouille & Chorizo. Will set aside some to be the topping for home made pizza tomorrow then vacuum seal & freeze the rest of the sausage. Not done with future prep. Dragging out the slow cooker to cook about 3 lb. of chicken breast to shred for tacos. Cube some for chicken noodle soup, last slice some breast length wise for breading. Was thinking about smoking some of the breast but decided not to.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm here and have stayed logged in because I'm confused about who I am  or which password was reset so...I'm going to remain Georgiagranny forevermore or until the cows come home, whichever happens first. It looks like I'm a new member, but that's all kinds of wrong. I've been here since whenever...years and years.
> 
> It's been a sh!tshow at work because my coworker laid out for more than a week without notifying anybody. When she finally called our supervisor last Wednesday, she said she'd be in on Thursday. A few minutes before she was supposed to show up, she called and said she "couldn't make it". Right. She's finally been terminated.
> 
> What her not showing up meant was that the supervisor and I worked our tails off, and it's going to continue until and unless we get another bakery clerk. _As if! _I'm glad I like both the job and the supervisor, and also glad to have today and tomorrow off. On Thursday and Saturday this coming week, supervisor is off so I'll be there alone busily being inept and saying "I'm sorry. Our cake decorator is off today".
> 
> It's been cold here, folks! If god had wanted me to be cold, she wouldn't have led me to the South. However, it's amazing how quickly we can acclimate to changes in the temps. This morning it's a positively tropical 44 so I sat outside with my coffee in just my jammies and robe. Our early-morning temps have been in the 20s. Yesterday's high temp was only about 45.
> 
> And...the last little section of lawn has finally been reseeded. _Almost._ I ran out of grass seed so will run by the garden center to pick some up this morning when DD and I go out to *forage* for food.
> 
> Speaking of...we mostly find everything we need when we go "Walmarting" on Sunday or Monday mornings. I can't think offhand what we've had a hard time finding, but whenever there are bare shelves, we've been able to substitute whatever it is with something else.
> 
> Just so y'all know, I haven't won the lottery yet. Of course, when I do, I'll keep my day job unless managing millions takes up too much time.


Ummmm....now I'm confused.   You said that you have been here forever, under what name?  I think I know, but I'm not sure.


----------



## WheatenLover

Vida May said:


> Please tell me about your home so I can vicariously enjoy your life with a young person from another country.  Like how many bedrooms and what is your back yard like?


My home is a 1954, never renovated, ranch house. It has 3 bedroom, 1.5 bathrooms, kitchen, small den, living room, dining area, laundry room, and a full basement. The windows have never been replaced, and are all casement windows. One picture window is 103" long, and the other is 98" long, both in the living room.

The basement is partially finished with a huge playroom and a full bathroom.  The rest of it is concrete. Nearly the entire basement is paneled. We don't use it because it has to be renovated. My landlord was going to do that this winter, but he never got around to it. The other rooms, which are not finished (concrete floors) have tons of stuff in them that belong to the owner.

The house sits on two lots, so about an acre of land. The second lot is empty. The backyard is full of trees and bushes, the house is basically covered in ivy. When the ivy started to sneak into the house (via the windows), I got out the clippers and leaned out the window to cut as much of it away as I could. The back yard also has a 2,000-3,000 s.f. storage building. My landlord's father had it built for his wife, who was a hoarder, when her belongings had overfilled the house, including the basement. The building is not heated, but has electricity for lights.

My dear friend and landlord said he would clean it all up this fall but he didn't. Nothing has been done to the yard in 6 years, aside from regular lawn mowing, so all the plants are terribly overgrown and the trees are totally invested with some extremely long sticky vine that arrived in my area a few years ago. It is almost impossible to get off the trees, and I think of it as the northeastern version of kudzu. I know, because I tried to get it off my trees when I lived in the country. The vine is completely wrapped around every limb of the trees.

The house is an orange-ish brick, and has a double garage.

I like the house a lot, but if I could afford to buy it, I wouldn't. The electrical and plumbing systems are 67 years old, for example. They must be replaced.


----------



## WheatenLover

double post


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Ummmm....now I'm confused.   You said that you have been here forever, under what name?  I think I know, but I'm not sure.


@Trila! It's me. GeorgiaXplant.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> My home is a 1954, never renovated, ranch house. It has 3 bedroom, 1.5 bathrooms, kitchen, small den, living room, dining area, laundry room, and a full basement. The windows have never been replaced, and are all casement windows. One picture window is 103" long, and the other is 98" long, both in the living room.
> 
> The basement is partially finished with a huge playroom and a full bathroom.  The rest of it is concrete. Nearly the entire basement is paneled. We don't use it because it has to be renovated. My landlord was going to do that this winter, but he never got around to it. The other rooms, which are not finished (concrete floors) have tons of stuff in them that belong to the owner.
> 
> The house sits on two lots, so about an acre of land. The second lot is empty. The backyard is full of trees and bushes, the house is basically covered in ivy. When the ivy started to sneak into the house (via the windows), I got out the clippers and leaned out the window to cut as much of it away as I could. The back yard also has a 2,000-3,000 s.f. storage building. My landlord's father had it built for his wife, who was a hoarder, when her belongings had overfilled the house, including the basement. The building is not heated, but has electricity for lights.
> 
> My dear friend and landlord said he would clean it all up this fall but he didn't. Nothing has been done to the yard in 6 years, aside from regular lawn mowing, so all the plants are terribly overgrown and the trees are totally invested with some extremely long sticky vine that arrived in my area a few years ago. It is almost impossible to get off the trees, and I think of it as the northeastern version of kudzu. I know, because I tried to get it off my trees when I lived in the country. The vine is completely wrapped around every limb of the trees.
> 
> The house is an orange-ish brick, and has a double garage.
> 
> I like the house a lot, but if I could afford to buy it, I wouldn't. The electrical and plumbing systems are 67 years old, for example. They must be replaced.



That is all so interesting.  Thank you for sharing about it, with us!


----------



## Kaila

@Lee 
I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing.  Take very good care of yourself.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> @Lee
> I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing.  Take very good care of yourself.


How come you never gift me a beautiful cardinal?    sniff...


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> How come you never gift me a beautiful cardinal?    sniff...



awwwwww....our sweet, caring Pam.....I surely would, if I could.

I would send you a pair, male and a female, as they do stick together.
I know you would give them a good, stable feeding area, and lots of appreciation, like I do, and as the ones near me, have become accustomed to.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila! It's me. GeorgiaXplant.


Well hello, again!  I was wondering why I hadn't seen you posting lately!

How did you get a new name &  "new" status?!!


----------



## dseag2

We finally went to see the new version of West Side Story.  It was great.  The actors playing Tony and Maria were cute, and I was happy to see that Steven Spielberg gave Rita Moreno a prominent part.  Such good music as well.

We were surprised to see so many people in the theater, but everyone was socially distanced.  The movie didn't do well initially, but it seems people are catching onto it.


----------



## Trila

Vida May said:


> I have a large library.  It was 3 times larger before I had to downsize.  I love books, I am just an extremely slow reader.  I say each word as I read and if I don't, words mean nothing to me.  In school, I was taught just to see and know the word, and that meant I could not learn to read.  Thankfully my grandmother was a teacher and when visiting in the summer she taught me phonics.  If it had not been her, I think I would be illiterate.
> 
> Getting through college with each professor giving us a lot of reading was extremely challenging for me.  If I knew the books ahead of time, I would read them in the summer to get a head start.  I am an information junkie!   I would love it if I could read as you do but I hate movies with subtitles because I can not read fast enough.
> 
> Please tell me about your home so I can vicariously enjoy your life with a young person from another country.  Like how many bedrooms and what is your back yard like?


Where are you from @Vida May?


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> We finally went to see the new version of West Side Story.  It was great.  The actors playing Tony and Maria were cute, and I was happy to see that Steven Spielberg gave Rita Moreno a prominent part.  Such good music as well.
> 
> We were surprised to see so many people in the theater, but everyone was socially distanced.  The movie didn't do well initially, but it seems people are catching onto it.


New version?  How is it different from the "old" version?


----------



## dseag2

Trila said:


> New version?  How is it different from the "old" version?


I'm embarrassed to say that I never saw the old version, but my partner did and he said there are a few changes.  Can't elaborate.


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I never saw the old version, but my partner did and he said there are a few changes.  Can't elaborate.


...just wondering.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Well hello, again!  I was wondering why I hadn't seen you posting lately!
> 
> How did you get a new name &  "new" status?!!


It's a long story...I was logged off. Tried to log back in and denied because it was the "wrong" password. Tried to reset password, instructions were "being sent" to my email address. Nope. Never turned up. Not in spam or junk mail, just not there at all. Couldn't use GeorgiaXplant because it was "already in use". Ugh. Used a different email address but still couldn't sign in so I just changed the name. 

Then I got email from matrix telling me he fixed it but I was confused about which name he fixed. Since I was already logged in under the new name, I just left it. Can't ever log out again or I won't be able to get back in.

Did you understand all of that? Me, either!

Anyway, now I'm Georgiagranny and gonna stay that way.

How's Goat Guy? Andy? You?


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> It's a long story...I was logged off. Tried to log back in and denied because it was the "wrong" password. Tried to reset password, instructions were "being sent" to my email address. Nope. Never turned up. Not in spam or junk mail, just not there at all. Couldn't use GeorgiaXplant because it was "already in use". Ugh. Used a different email address but still couldn't sign in so I just changed the name.
> 
> Then I got email from matrix telling me he fixed it but I was confused about which name he fixed. Since I was already logged in under the new name, I just left it. Can't ever log out again or I won't be able to get back in.
> 
> Did you understand all of that? Me, either!
> 
> Anyway, now I'm Georgiagranny and gonna stay that way.
> 
> How's Goat Guy? Andy? You?


 is good, he says hi
 is asking about Maggiecat
 and me? I'm just me

Glad you're back! ❤


----------



## Paco Dennis

I have a tele-meeting with my GP Doctor.  We do this about every three months. My IBS is the main thing. I will have a good report this time. 

I had one about 3 weeks ago that got all messed up. They had changed their software and I was not prepared for it. They gave me no notice of this change ( which is critical to connecting ). This time I am ready. It is some kind of Zoom, but not Zoom. You have to have a device that has a working camera and microphone. Before we just talked on the phone. It is an "adapt or perish" world now.


----------



## MickaC

Going to enjoy the cold weather today.......because, promises of very mild temps starting tomorrow.
Maybe top off some snow shovelling i didn't get done.......I HATE WINTER......I HATE COLD......I HATE SNOW.
I know.....i sound like a broken record.


----------



## moviequeen1

I knew it was going to be 'bone chilling cold' outside while I was getting dressed,put on my long underwear, ventured outside for my early morning walk at 6:40.It was 18 with a slight breeze felt colder than that,brrrr!
My usual Mon calling of Canopy of Neighbors members this morning to see how they are. Afterwards plan to take mid morning walk,the sun is out now,still be cold,just to get exercise/fresh air


----------



## Pepper

I'll spend the whole day worrying about my girl cat, Buffy.  A year ago she started pulling the fur off the top of her right foot.  It was finally confirmed by 2 vets that she is gnawing at a tumor, possibly cancerous.  It looks so awful.

Anyway, she is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning.  She is 15.  She is the sweetest, nicest most affectionate cat I have ever known.  I love her so much and hope she does well under anesthesia. When she comes home, her brother Max will shun her & hiss at her because she will be wearing a collar and might be bandaged.  She has been in medical trouble before, and when she gets home she always goes to Max first, and he always behaves this way, so I expect nothing different.  Hope it's not cancer.  I don't think I would seek treatment for it, but hopefully I won't have to.


----------



## Sliverfox

So  playing with the dog,, thinking about  doing  some laundry.

Pushing my self to start tax   paper work.


----------



## Pepper

This is Buffy


----------



## Knight

Another busy day ahead. The produce manager at a Latin market we go to has set aside some soft Roma tomatoes that don't sell. Last time 5 cents a lb. probably get about 20 or 30 lbs. if he has that much. Batch will be pizza sauce, regular tomato sauce, herb infused tomato sauce & marinara sauce. Have to make the pizza crust early for the home made pizza today. Not one to waste anything the excess dough I'll bake into garlic sticks. Best thing about buying to prep for future meals is portion & salt content control.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC That white stuff is not SNOW. It's sNOw


----------



## debodun

Cleaning up after the ice storm. I still have to do it at two properties, especially when people are coming. Had the technician from my fuel company there this morning to get an estimate on the value of the fuel in the tank. The buyers are coming tomorrow morning to do a "final walk-through".


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> I'll spend the whole day worrying about my girl cat, Buffy.  A year ago she started pulling the fur off the top of her right foot.  It was finally confirmed by 2 vets that she is gnawing at a tumor, possibly cancerous.  It looks so awful.
> 
> Anyway, she is scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning.  She is 15.  She is the sweetest, nicest most affectionate cat I have ever known.  I love her so much and hope she does well under anesthesia. When she comes home, her brother Max will shun her & hiss at her because she will be wearing a collar and might be bandaged.  She has been in medical trouble before, and when she gets home she always goes to Max first, and he always behaves this way, so I expect nothing different.  Hope it's not cancer.  I don't think I would seek treatment for it, but hopefully I won't have to.


All the best for Buffy.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I so disagree with your fifth paragraph.  Maybe we are different generation.  I worked in an insurance office in Los Angeles on Wilshire Blvd.  M*y friend worked in the garment district.  She got paid by the finished piece. * I don’t know who owned the company, let alone what religion they were.  If she had ever opened her mouth, to a supervisor, she would have been fired.
> 
> If I ever opened my mouth to a supervisor I would have been fired.
> 
> Jewish woman, of the day during these years, were subservient to the men.  Not to mention how close to the horrors of WWII we still were.  Not to mention how many survivors were still alive and in the Jewish community.  Were the woman strong, yes, powerful in their family, yes.  As they had to deal with the horrors of the past, the memories, the deaths, life was still hard.  But they deferred to the men.
> 
> *A Jewish man, in the 1960’s/1970’s-trying to get into your pants?  No way.  You maybe need to clarify that statement cause NO WAY it was a Jewish man; let alone men*. I had a friend who worked at the insurance company.  She was Jewish.  I was invited and stayed over at her house.  The Jewish community was in a separate part of town.
> 
> *I think you may have remembered wrong, or I read it wrong, or whatever.  But a Jewish man, in those years.  Nope, not believable to me.*


I worked for and with Jewish-owned apparel manufacturers from the early 70s through the early 2000s, have had many Jewish friends (most of my closest friends are Jewish), dated several Jewish men, my godparents were Jewish (as were most of my parents' friends), and for four years I had a Jewish roommate (who spent a year in Israel on a kibbutz and was fluent in Hebrew).  I knew her family well and in the beginning was able to pass as Jewish when near her bubbe.  (I knew enough about Judaism and Yiddish to squeak by until Bubbe accepted me.)      

To be clear, I never suggested that ALL Jewish men were skirt-chasers.  But those who were (and their were plenty with eyes for young, attractive shiksas) backed away when they got told off. 

Your friend apparently bundled, sewed, trimmed, pressed or performed other sewing floor labor, which was very different from management (which I was). Virtually ALL people in that category were/are paid by the piece (with a minimum wage guarantee).  

Unless it was a very small company, the owner was unlikely to have any interaction with her. Supervision over employees in that category was left to the floor lady or floor man. And you're correct that some of those folks could be ruthless.

Jewish women were subservient or deferential to men? Not hardly.  Maybe in some ultra orthodox communities that I didn't have contact with, but those would have been very scarce in the Los Angeles garment industry.  

My lifetime of experience: American Jewish women tend to be well educated, liberal, politically astute, generous and kind, unafraid of stating their opinions, career-driven professionals who delight in their children, and who don't take a back seat to anyone - certainly not to their husbands or other men. I learned a lot about asserting myself from these powerful women.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> ...just wondering.


I haven't seen the  new one, but saw short clips, and some of an interesting interview on it....It seemed to be a very modernized version of _West Side Story_, and with much more relevant choices of cast members, etc....
Not so, @dseag2  ?


----------



## Kaila

@Pepper 
I hope that Buffy does well in her surgery!  And that your other kitty miraculously treats her well when she returns home.  Thinking of you!


----------



## hollydolly

I'm very happy to report... for anyone whose been following the saga of my DD .. that today she's had her offer  on a new house accepted!! Thank you God!...and better still it's in the very same lovely  village where she lives now.. so still very close to work which was her main concern about finding somewhere...

The house needs some  internal work, but that was reflected in the price.. there was 11 offers on the house all meeting the asking price and more , and my daughter knowing how urgently she needed this and the chances of another coming available in the next month are slim.., upped the offer to a lot more than it's actually worth and it was accepted today ...  but it was imperative she got a home before her lease on the rental runs out in a month and she would essentially be homeless..


----------



## Jules

So happy for your DD and you, @hollydolly   It’s hard worrying about our kids, no matter the age.


----------



## IrisSenior

Very cold here today but I still went out for my hour walk around the block...can't go to the mall to walk as we are in Step 2 which is limiting the number of people there. Sigh...went to Costco with son and it was a bit quiet there too. Picked up a grocery order at Loblaws and some items missing (probably out of stock) so I did another grocery order for Wed. Did some supper preparation so the bowl is thrown into the microwave for a few minutes and it's ready to eat. Played some Rummikub with hubby. Probably going to read a book now. I usually go to the library to pick up/drop off books but not today. Sigh...sometimes I wish my life was a bit more exciting but I am thankful for what I do have. Hope everyone has a good day too!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> So happy for your DD and you, @hollydolly   It’s hard worrying about our kids, no matter the age.


Thank you Jules...it's been 11 months of worry since she sold her house and business in Spain last December at short notice and had to find a job and a home to rent very quickly.. about 2 hours from here .. she's been a star doing all this pretty much  alone, and while working full time... and looking after 3 elderly dogs.., and once all the paperwork is signed she won't let the grass grow under her feet, she'll get the renovations done asap...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Jules...it's been 11 months of worry since she sold her house and business in Spain last December at short notice and had to find a job and a home to rent very quickly.. about 2 hours from here .. she's been a star doing all this pretty much  alone, and while working full time... and looking after 3 elderly dogs.., and once all the paperwork is signed she won't let the grass grow under her feet, she'll get the renovations done asap...


@hollydolly 
It's great to hear that your DD has bought a house for herself and her 3 doggos   When does she have to leave her present abode?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> It's great to hear that your DD has bought a house for herself and her 3 doggos   When does she have to leave her present abode?


her lease on the current house is up in just over a month, Pinks...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I'm very happy to report... for anyone whose been following the saga of my DD .. that today she's had her offer  on a new house accepted!! Thank you God!...and better still it's in the very same lovely  village where she lives now.. so still very close to work which was her main concern about finding somewhere...
> 
> The house needs some  internal work, but that was reflected in the price.. there was 11 offers on the house all meeting the asking price and more , and my daughter knowing how urgently she needed this and the chanes of another coming available in the next month are slim.., upped the offer to a lot more than it's actually worth and it was accepted today ...  but it was imperative she got a home before her lease on the rental runs out in a month and she would essentially be homeless..



Hurray!  That's terrific news!      
Very glad for you and for her!

_And we love, and need, some good news like this! So thanks for sharing it!_


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Hurray!  That's terrific news!
> Very glad for you and for her!
> 
> _And we love, and need, some good news like this! So thanks for sharing it!_


Thank you Kaila... you have no idea how much this good news has been welcomed in this family for more reasons than the obvious one.. it's one layer of worry lifted off our shoulders of many that have burdened us this last 6 months ..


----------



## Kaila

_Let's hear it, for one less layer of worry on shoulders!

Very good wording. I know that feeling, Holly!_


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> Where are you from @Vida May?


I was born in Seattle, Washington.  When I was 4 my mother moved my sister and I to Hollywood, California, and we lived in the valley for a while.  My married years have been mostly in Oregon.  That was a difficult adjustment, from southern California and big cities to cooler and wetter Oregon and little rural towns.  The day I looked up at the sky and thought how beautiful the clouds were was when I realized, I had finally made the adjustment.  

But socially the adjustment was more challenging!  You can imagine I am sure, from L.A. to small rural towns.    I experienced cultural shock!  Our first home was a small coastal town that was so primitive it was like being taken into the past.  People chopping and burning wood, instead of having central heating.  No theatre or even awareness of what a theatre is.  A Native American woman threatening to chop my head off.    I can appreciate Dorthy's words, "We are not in Kansas anymore."


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> I'm very happy to report... for anyone whose been following the saga of my DD .. that today she's had her offer  on a new house accepted!! Thank you God!...and better still it's in the very same lovely  village where she lives now.. so still very close to work which was her main concern about finding somewhere...
> 
> The house needs some  internal work, but that was reflected in the price.. there was 11 offers on the house all meeting the asking price and more , and my daughter knowing how urgently she needed this and the chances of another coming available in the next month are slim.., upped the offer to a lot more than it's actually worth and it was accepted today ...  but it was imperative she got a home before her lease on the rental runs out in a month and she would essentially be homeless..


Wow, that sounds like a very serious housing problem!  Oregon is starting to fill up now and has a housing problem now.  I remember when housing was cheap because there was a lot of it and not a lot of people.


----------



## Vida May

WheatenLover said:


> My home is a 1954, never renovated, ranch house. It has 3 bedroom, 1.5 bathrooms, kitchen, small den, living room, dining area, laundry room, and a full basement. The windows have never been replaced, and are all casement windows. One picture window is 103" long, and the other is 98" long, both in the living room.
> 
> The basement is partially finished with a huge playroom and a full bathroom.  The rest of it is concrete. Nearly the entire basement is paneled. We don't use it because it has to be renovated. My landlord was going to do that this winter, but he never got around to it. The other rooms, which are not finished (concrete floors) have tons of stuff in them that belong to the owner.
> 
> The house sits on two lots, so about an acre of land. The second lot is empty. The backyard is full of trees and bushes, the house is basically covered in ivy. When the ivy started to sneak into the house (via the windows), I got out the clippers and leaned out the window to cut as much of it away as I could. The back yard also has a 2,000-3,000 s.f. storage building. My landlord's father had it built for his wife, who was a hoarder, when her belongings had overfilled the house, including the basement. The building is not heated, but has electricity for lights.
> 
> My dear friend and landlord said he would clean it all up this fall but he didn't. Nothing has been done to the yard in 6 years, aside from regular lawn mowing, so all the plants are terribly overgrown and the trees are totally invested with some extremely long sticky vine that arrived in my area a few years ago. It is almost impossible to get off the trees, and I think of it as the northeastern version of kudzu. I know, because I tried to get it off my trees when I lived in the country. The vine is completely wrapped around every limb of the trees.
> 
> The house is an orange-ish brick, and has a double garage.
> 
> I like the house a lot, but if I could afford to buy it, I wouldn't. The electrical and plumbing systems are 67 years old, for example. They must be replaced.



Sounds like a lot of work needs to be done!  I would begin by getting control of the vegetation!  The plants you mentioned can destroy the house and trees.  

Can you find the sticky vine that is growing on the trees here?
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...KHUhIDcwQjJkEegQIHxAC&biw=856&bih=531&dpr=1.5

I know the difficulty of getting rid of ivy but it really should not be allowed to grow on buildings.  Has anyone attempted to cut the vines at ground level?  That should kill the vine going up a building or trees, but of course, what remains in the ground will continue to grow.  

I hear about the other repair problems.  I love old homes and buildings and have dealt with electrical and plumbing problems.  When we love the old homes and buildings, of course, we want to care for them.  It is kind of a conflict between preserving its original condition and doing the updates that are a big improvement.  For years I have thought of how wonderful it would be to turn a 1950 home into a museum.  I would want to restore it and furnish it with things from that time period.  And it would be really great to park a 1950 car in the driveway.  

What kind of trees do you have?  I could want fruit trees and berries and space for a vegetable garden.    And the physical body I had when I was 30 so I could take care of everything.   What I have and what I want are not compatible.   Meaning I have neither the money nor the physical ability to have my dream home.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I'm very happy to report... for anyone whose been following the saga of my DD .. that today she's had her offer  on a new house accepted!! Thank you God!...and better still it's in the very same lovely  village where she lives now.. so still very close to work which was her main concern about finding somewhere...
> 
> The house needs some  internal work, but that was reflected in the price.. there was 11 offers on the house all meeting the asking price and more , and my daughter knowing how urgently she needed this and the chances of another coming available in the next month are slim.., upped the offer to a lot more than it's actually worth and it was accepted today ...  but it was imperative she got a home before her lease on the rental runs out in a month and she would essentially be homeless..


Yea!   Good for her!  It's nice to hear about her good news.


----------



## WheatenLover

Vida May said:


> Sounds like a lot of work needs to be done!  I would begin by getting control of the vegetation!  The plants you mentioned can destroy the house and trees.


I warned my friend/landlord about the ivy problem. He can see for himself the state of the yard. I cannot fix it, nor can I grow a garden. I'm recovering from chemo. The trees would have to be climbed using my friend's landscaping equipment, of which he has an abundance. He's 77 and he is in the best physical shape, has energy and stamina, that I've ever seen in a person his age. But he's been putting this off for a long time, and he may be overwhelmed. It took 9 huge dumpsters to get most of the hoarded stuff out of the house, especially the basement. My sons helped him, but he worked faster and harder than they did. It is very hard work to clear a hoarder's house, and he'd already done most of it in the living area, five years ago. It took him ages. Rooms were literally filled from floor to ceiling, so he had to start in the doorways.

When spring comes, if I can do it, I will offer to help him with the yard. He refuses to hire help, even though he can easily afford it. First, the problem is that help is hard to find, and second, when it is found, the people don't work very hard and often don't show up for work. That's why he retired, in fact.  And it's why my friend who has a landscaping and excavation business can't expand it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Well, this was an interesting day. First, my daughter said that I am trans-phobic because I don't always remember to use the correct pronouns for her boyfriend I told her that with a lifetime of seeing men, who always looked like men (as her bf does), it is just wired in my brain to call him "him" instead of "them". Also a lifetime of using grammar more or less properly. And chemo brain, too.

Then she said chemo brain was a made up condition, and I urged her to read about on the Mayo Clinic website. It's real, and I have it, although it is getting better. It effects my short term memory, and my being able to remember the words I want to use. I can't remember, for example, when making a spreadsheet, the name of the vendor and the amount charged -- only one at time. I'm working from PDFs that can't be printed. The words come to me if I just relax for a few minutes. I no longer have brain fog because the chemo brain is improving. Then I told her that I was not going to talk to her about this any more, and left the room.

Later, I asked her bf what this trans thing is about, and he said times have changed and now non-gendered people are "under the trans umbrella". That makes no sense to me, but hey, it's their gig, not mine.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I'm very happy to report... for anyone whose been following the saga of my DD .. that today she's had her offer  on a new house accepted!! Thank you God!...and better still it's in the very same lovely  village where she lives now.. so still very close to work which was her main concern about finding somewhere...
> 
> The house needs some  internal work, but that was reflected in the price.. there was 11 offers on the house all meeting the asking price and more , and my daughter knowing how urgently she needed this and the chances of another coming available in the next month are slim.., upped the offer to a lot more than it's actually worth and it was accepted today ...  but it was imperative she got a home before her lease on the rental runs out in a month and she would essentially be homeless..


That is good news! One less worry for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> I was born in Seattle, Washington.  When I was 4 my mother moved my sister and I to Hollywood, California, and we lived in the valley for a while.  My married years have been mostly in Oregon.  That was a difficult adjustment, from southern California and big cities to cooler and wetter Oregon and little rural towns.  The day I looked up at the sky and thought how beautiful the clouds were was when I realized, I had finally made the adjustment.
> 
> But socially the adjustment was more challenging!  You can imagine I am sure, from L.A. to small rural towns.   I experienced cultural shock! Our first home was a small coastal town that was so primitive it was like being taken into the past. People chopping and burning wood, instead of having central heating. No theatre or even awareness of what a theatre is. A Native American woman threatening to chop my head off.   I can appreciate Dorthy's words, "We are not in Kansas anymore."


I did very similar when I moved from the largest city in Scotland to this backwood of a country rural  town in England ... ( although no-one was threatening to chop my head off , but they were extremely unwelcoming to this 19 year old).. There was nothing to do, nowhere to go.. for a teenager... it took a_ lot _of adjusting


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back up on the roof if the weather holds. Have been rained out the last few days. Have a poker game to go to with a few friends this afternoon. Everyone is triple vaxed. Have to be aware, but not live in fear. Mike


----------



## katlupe

3 degrees when I got up but sun is out now. It will warm up some. Not worried about because I am not even going to the dumpster today. I just started a pot of bone broth in the Instant Pot. I saved up all my chicken bones for the last month or so in the freezer. Time to get rid of them.

Having coffee now, probably do some laundry if the laundry room is free. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> Wow, that sounds like a very serious housing problem!  Oregon is starting to fill up now and has a housing problem now.  I remember when housing was cheap because there was a lot of it and not a lot of people.


yes we have a very serious housing problem here... ..to put it into Perspective we have around 68 million 'legal' people living  here, and they suspect at least 2 million more illegals ...in a country smaller than the State of  Oregon USA whose  estimated population  is 4 million....


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again I'm wearing long underwear when I'm going for my walks
This morning around 6:40,all bundled up went outside,temp was 5 with slight wind felt below zero.I'm  used to walking in this weather when its bone chilling cold. I did for 27 yrs when I walked to work 3 times/wk.My short walk was around our apt complex
I don't have any other plans for the day,I'll find something to do,mid morning will venture outside for another short walk.I go stir crazy if I can't go outside for my walks, even if its for a couple of minutes


----------



## Lavinia

Having reluctantly put away my Christmas decorations, I'm now re-arranging my furniture. I haven't yet bought a calendar for this year but I'm hoping the weather will warm up so I can walk into town. Many of the charity shops produce their own calendars so I'm intending to buy one from them.


----------



## WheatenLover

It is cold here, and there is frost inside the windows. Actually some of it feels like a thin sheet of ice. I haven't seen that since I was a kid.

Today, I'm just going to work on my list, put some books on my husband's Fire, brush the dog. I have paperwork that needs to be taken care of in 3 folders:  insurance, medical, and general. I might make fudge ... I've been procrastinating about doing that for years. This is when procrastination comes in handy, when I want to eat my baking/cooking, but cannot muster up the will power to make it. This has saved me from weighing a literal ton!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I was just checking my email and my sister-in-law sent me these 2 things my mother-in-law always said.*
*

What if this life is truly death.
Think upon it, before birth we were dead for billions of eons, perhaps this is the afterlife and the past was life.




I WISH YOU LUCK
I WISH YOU JOY
I WISH YOU FIRST A BABY BOY
WHEN HIS HAIR BEGINS TO CURL*
*THEN I WISH YOU A BABY GIRL*


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> What if this life is truly death.
> Think upon it, before birth we were dead for billions of eons, perhaps this is the afterlife and the past was life.


If so, it's a relatively short afterlife...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> her lease on the current house is up in just over a month, Pinks...


Will she take ownership of her new home before her lease is up on the rental?


----------



## Jackie23

Trash out to the road.....laundry.....temp into the 50's....ho hum.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I worked for and with Jewish-owned apparel manufacturers from the early 70s through the early 2000s, have had many Jewish friends (most of my closest friends are Jewish), dated several Jewish men, my godparents were Jewish (as were most of my parents' friends), and for four years I had a Jewish roommate (who spent a year in Israel on a kibbutz and was fluent in Hebrew).  I knew her family well and in the beginning was able to pass as Jewish when near her bubbe.  (I knew enough about Judaism and Yiddish to squeak by until Bubbe accepted me.)
> 
> To be clear, I never suggested that ALL Jewish men were skirt-chasers.  But those who were (and their were plenty with eyes for young, attractive shiksas) backed away when they got told off.
> 
> Your friend apparently bundled, sewed, trimmed, pressed or performed other sewing floor labor, which was very different from management (which I was). Virtually ALL people in that category were/are paid by the piece (with a minimum wage guarantee).
> 
> Unless it was a very small company, the owner was unlikely to have any interaction with her. Supervision over employees in that category was left to the floor lady or floor man. And you're correct that some of those folks could be ruthless.
> 
> Jewish women were subservient or deferential to men? Not hardly.  Maybe in some ultra orthodox communities that I didn't have contact with, but those would have been very scarce in the Los Angeles garment industry.
> 
> My lifetime of experience: American Jewish women tend to be well educated, liberal, politically astute, generous and kind, unafraid of stating their opinions, career-driven professionals who delight in their children, and who don't take a back seat to anyone - certainly not to their husbands or other men. I learned a lot about asserting myself from these powerful women.


Thank you for the clarification.

As what you first wrote was, to me, different than saying men had wandering eyes.  I don’t think I said Jewish woman were subservient to men, but I do think they were deferential to men.  Most woman in the 1960 and 1950 were, regardless of the religion, in my experience.

Yes, my friend was not in management.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I went to a local dentist this morning for a consultation.

I ended up having my Hader bar and the last two supporting post and core root canals removed.

I go back in a month for impressions to create new dentures.

I'm glad to get started. 

_Out with the old, in with the new! _


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I had a rough night with my illnesses; therefore, feeling more poorly today,  and I will have to try, and hope for some extra daytime sleep.
> 
> Watching a few wild birds out my window first
> (cardinal and finches, so far)
> and I am having warm beverage and food, and dropping in here, for a little comradery, social interaction, and smiles, to add to my day.
> My thanks to my friends, here.


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Going to be a very busy day. Boning out a pork shoulder to combine with about 10lbs. of the 20lbs. boneless chicken breast I bought today. The purpose is to coarse grind those two together to make these 3 kinds of sausage, Italian sweet sausage, Andouille & Chorizo. Will set aside some to be the topping for home made pizza tomorrow then vacuum seal & freeze the rest of the sausage. Not done with future prep. Dragging out the slow cooker to cook about 3 lb. of chicken breast to shred for tacos. Cube some for chicken noodle soup, last slice some breast length wise for breading. Was thinking about smoking some of the breast but decided not to.


Or you could just buy a TV dinner


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Hope you are feeling better


Thank you. I had a rougher-than-usual, few days and nights.... worse when they come in a string like that, with little or no relief.
Have been a wee bit better.  Any small bit, is very welcome to me!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Will she take ownership of her new home before her lease is up on the rental?


yes she's hoping to get out well before.

 She made me laugh because the agents who rented the property to her were less than helpful when giving her notice to leave..for example they gave her notice on Christmas day knowing full well that she works full time, and that Christmas day and until the 4th of January no real estate agents would be open for her to search for rental or saleable properties leaving her very little time to find anywhere to live and to arrange for a whole 3 bed 2 bath house and garage to be emptied ... so when they called her yesterday to ask to be allowed to come and take photos of the property to put on the website for sale, she told them NO... she told them to use the same pics they used when it was up for rent, she wasn't about to have all of her personal goods photographed and placed online.. they spluttered and protested, but she is well within her rights...


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> *I know darn well the US had a huge textile industry.  Now everything comes from somewhere else, and buying already made clothes for less than we can make them, is just wrong. *
> 
> I am nostalgic for the days when the woman was all industries rolled into one.  We could make everything the family needed with our own hands.  Today we are so dependent on others we could fall faster than Rome.  And I don't get to parade around like a queen because of being valued for my domestic skills.
> 
> As for fashion.  All I care about is being comfortable and having clothes easy to get on and off.  But I like your explanation  "projecting sales, managing purchasing and the other mathematics" even better.


Bulk manufacturing is nearly always a lot less expensive than making things at home by buying single parts from retailers.  Building a car from parts is exponentially more expensive than buying one that rolled off the assembly line.  

My sister was a whiz of a home sewer. When I started purchasing trim, we were shocked to realize she was paying (literally) more than 10X the amount for 7" nylon pant or skirt zipper that I was paying. The difference in button prices were even wider.

Of course, I was buying identical items by the thousands in one go, they weren't individually packaged, and I bought directly from YKK, Talon and button dyeing companies (nearly all buttons on women's garments were dyed-to-match back then).  Same volume pricing applied with lace, fabric, etc.  I paid 7¢ per yard for 1" white eyelet when prairie skirts were hot as a pistol (and one time literally placed an order for a million yards - the company owner nearly had a stroke when he saw the purchase order but eventually thanked me for my foresight).  My sister was paying over a dollar a yard for that eyelet trim at her local fabric store.    

The US stopped producing fabric domestically partly because of international price competition and partly because the process is highly polluting. Wealthy countries are appropriately reluctant to permit factories to dump dyestuffs, finishing chemicals (including formaldehyde) and other pollutants into their rivers and groundwater. Poorer countries are oftne less persnickety about pollution, minimum wage, safety standards, child labor and so forth.


----------



## J-Kat

Went to Petco this morning and bought my dog’s food. She would be so upset if we ran out. Going to the mall later to return some items that did not fit.  The window in my side door shattered last week.  My neighbor helped me board it up.  I had already planned to buy a new door in the Spring but now I need to get busy and locate one in stock or get one ordered and hope it will not take months to get it.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> It is cold here, and there is frost inside the windows. Actually some of it feels like a thin sheet of ice. I haven't seen that since I was a kid.
> 
> Today, I'm just going to work on my list, put some books on my husband's Fire, brush the dog. I have paperwork that needs to be taken care of in 3 folders:  insurance, medical, and general. I might make fudge ... I've been procrastinating about doing that for years. This is when procrastination comes in handy, when I want to eat my baking/cooking, but cannot muster up the will power to make it. This has saved me from weighing a literal ton!


I am happy to hear that you are keeping busy and sticking to your lists.  Personally, I enjoy the feeling of getting something done....good for you!


----------



## Gardenlover

Sailing down to Bahama breeze to stir up some sh!t, wanna come along?


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I had a rough night with my illnesses; therefore, feeling more poorly today,  and I will have to try, and hope for some extra daytime sleep.
> 
> Watching a few wild birds out my window first
> (cardinal and finches, so far)
> and I am having warm beverage and food, and dropping in here, for a little comradery, social interaction, and smiles, to add to my day.
> My thanks to my friends, here.


----------



## Trila

Gardenlover said:


> Sailing down to Bahama breeze to stir up some sh!t, wanna come along?


I'm in!


----------



## Gardenlover

Trila said:


> I'm in!


Look for me on the horizon my friend. I'll be be there soon and then we'll sail away.  (I hope their ready for arrival and curse our departure.)


----------



## Trila

....took Andy  to see his Health Care Professional today.  As suspected, he had worms.  So he got an injection, and some sh!t squirted down his throat, and he's good as new.

He wasn't happy about going, but he and the Vet got along really well....and he seemed to enjoy all of the attention! LOL


----------



## Trila

Gardenlover said:


> Look for me on the horizon my friend. I'll be be there soon and then we'll sail away.


I'm eagerly awaiting your arrival!


----------



## Aneeda72

Gardenlover said:


> Sailing down to Bahama breeze to stir up some sh!t, wanna come along?


Use a long spoon, a clothespin to hold your nose shut, and a throw away apron.  Although why anyone would want to stir sh!t is beyond me.  Have a good time


----------



## Gardenlover

Aneeda72 said:


> Use a long spoon, a clothespin to hold your nose shut, and a throw away apron.  Although why anyone would want to stir sh!t is beyond me.  Have a good time


Naw - I say we dive right in and make a big splash. Good time? always. Want to come along? It's a big boat.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Use a long spoon, a clothespin to hold your nose shut, and a throw away apron.  Although why anyone would want to stir sh!t is beyond me.  Have a good time


LOL...not so literal, my friend!  We're just going to have fun getting into mischief!


----------



## Trila

Gardenlover said:


> Naw - I say we dive right in and make a big splash. Good time? always. Want to come along? It's a big boat.


Yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Gardenlover said:


> Naw - I say we dive right in and make a big splash. Good time? always. Want to come along? It's a big boat.


Not me.  I get sea sick and I can not swim.  A nightmare vacation it would be.


----------



## Gardenlover

Aneeda72 said:


> Not me.  I get sea sick and I can not swim.  A nightmare vacation it would be.


I got pills for that my dear. The dolphins are my friends, they won't let you drown. Jump a board and let's raise some hell.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> The US stopped producing fabric domestically partly because of international price competition and partly because the process is highly polluting. Wealthy countries are appropriately reluctant to permit factories to dump dyestuffs, finishing chemicals (including formaldehyde) and other pollutants into their rivers and groundwater. Poorer countries are oftne less persnickety about pollution, minimum wage, safety standards, child labor and so forth.


A good explanation why a great deal of manufacturing is moved overseas.  Sad but true.


----------



## Pepper

Hoping for a quiet restful day taking care of Buffy.  She was released to us last night, wearing a cone with her right paw heavily bandaged.  She has an oncologist who hasn't reviewed her case yet, but the vet says he is 99% positive tumor was malignant, and that this only usually happens to dogs, not cats.  So, she was bumbling around, banging into things, all doped up and yes, son & I couldn't help but laugh, and that's what we have pets for, to laugh & enjoy.  Max is staring at her from a distance and of course is his usual terrified self.

My only concern is that I am in charge of her medication needs and must squirt stuff into her mouth, and I hope for a little cooperation from her and hope I won't let her down, as I get all panicky lately. She has another vet appt. tomorrow. 

I love these 2 kids, we're all three getting old together.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Hoping for a quiet restful day taking care of Buffy.  She was released to us last night, wearing a cone with her right paw heavily bandaged.  She has an oncologist who hasn't reviewed her case yet, but the vet says he is 99% positive tumor was malignant, and that this only usually happens to dogs, not cats.  So, she was bumbling around, banging into things, all doped up and yes, son & I couldn't help but laugh, and that's what we have pets for, to laugh & enjoy.  Max is staring at her from a distance and of course is his usual terrified self.
> 
> My only concern is that I am in charge of her medication needs and must squirt stuff into her mouth, and I hope for a little cooperation from her and hope I won't let her down, as I get all panicky lately. She has another vet appt. tomorrow.
> 
> I love these 2 kids, we're all three getting old together.


I know NOTHING about cats.

Joey had two cats but I did not interact with them.  Having said that I have watched a lot of nature shows about wild cats, mostly lions.  One thing that struck me was when a lion was maimed, and looked different, it was rejected from the pact.  Sometimes it was killed.  I don’t know if this was “terrified” behavior on behalf of the other cats or sight behavior.

I guess my question is this some kind of inherited cat behavior?  Did you ever do any research on the behavior?  I have not seen this happen in my dogs.  Cats must be mostly sight and dogs mostly smell.  But idk.


----------



## Pepper

Cats are mostly smell animals too @Aneeda72 and even I am picking up different smells on her than usual.  Good insight, thank you.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am fasting today. Had some IBS symptoms I need to address. Misa is working now, so I spend a lot of time alone and with our 2 cats. They are so interesting, and entertaining. Spend time on the SF and check out my youtube feed. Soak my feet because of ingrown big toe nails, and put tee tree oil on them, raise my legs above my head with my feet on a wall to get my blood circulating in my swollen ankles, and put my compression socks on. Take a walk outside this afternoon, and try to make sense of our world.


----------



## Aneeda72

Paco Dennis said:


> I am fasting today. Had some IBS symptoms I need to address. Misa is working now, so I spend a lot of time alone and with our 2 cats. They are so interesting, and entertaining. Spend time on the SF and check out my youtube feed. Soak my feet because of ingrown big toe nails, and put tee tree oil on them, raise my legs above my head with my feet on a wall to get my blood circulating in my swollen ankles, and put my compression socks on. Take a walk outside this afternoon, and try to make sense of our world.


I HATE when I have to fast and only do it for medical reasons.  Not being able to eat puts me in panic mode.  I have gastroparesis, gastritis, IBS, and over intestinal issues.  Every now and then I have to quit eating for 3 days and then have clear liquids for a few more days.  

I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Tom 86

Sitting here remising about a year ago when I got the Maderna Cov-19 shot.  An all the problems I started having 2 days later & still have a year later.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ordered KN95 masks from Amazon for Joey.  Got brightly colored ones for him as he likes bright colors.


----------



## Tom 86

Aneeda72 said:


> Ordered KN95 masks from Amazon for Joey.  Got brightly colored ones for him as he likes bright colors.


Make sure they are NOT from China.  I was going to order some from Amazon, & they have a lot from China & higher priced white ones made in the USA N-95 Which all Drs say to get.  Most masks with the K in front of the N are from China.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Hoping for a quiet restful day taking care of Buffy.  She was released to us last night, wearing a cone with her right paw heavily bandaged.  She has an oncologist who hasn't reviewed her case yet, but the vet says he is 99% positive tumor was malignant, and that this only usually happens to dogs, not cats.  So, she was bumbling around, banging into things, all doped up and yes, son & I couldn't help but laugh, and that's what we have pets for, to laugh & enjoy.  Max is staring at her from a distance and of course is his usual terrified self.
> 
> My only concern is that I am in charge of her medication needs and must squirt stuff into her mouth, and I hope for a little cooperation from her and hope I won't let her down, as I get all panicky lately. She has another vet appt. tomorrow.
> 
> I love these 2 kids, we're all three getting old together.


Am also sending this in a PM so you don't miss it.  

Our pup has to have liquid meds twice a day and it's a massive understatement to say it was a huge hassle to get them down his throat. He hated DH & me for it.

We figured out a MUCH better way:

Before his morning and evening meal we stir his meds into a jar of Gerber Pureed Chicken & Gravy or Turkey & Gravy baby food.
We just hold him on a lap and he happily licks it out of the jar... keep turning the jar so he gets it all. He never turns his nose up at it and there's no trauma. A jar is less than 100 calories so he hasn't gained any weight. It's been a game-changer, no kidding. The worst part for him is that we wipe his face with a wet paper towel afterwards (he's very cat-like when it comes to water ).

The baby food costs $1.00 - $1.25 per jar, depending on where you get it. I buy it at Walmart.com or Amazon.com. If I can't get the variety pack I buy the flavors separately. 

I make sure to always have at least ten days worth in my pantry because sometimes these can be difficult to buy on line.

We alternate the flavors so he doesn't tire of them.  

Wishing you and Buffy the best! 

https://www.amazon.com/Gerber-Puree...cken+and+turkey+baby+food,aps,121&sr=8-2&th=1

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gerber-2...-Turkey-Gravy-2-5-oz-Jar-Pack-of-10/660324395


----------



## Tom 86

For all of our dogs that had to have pills, we would either wrap the pill in part of a cheese slice & they took it with no problems.  Or sometimes got cans of little weiners I forget the name & push the pill into them.  

  The liquid I would just grab them at the jawline & push open their mouths & squirt the medicine way back on the tongue.  They started swolling then.


----------



## Aneeda72

Tom 86 said:


> Make sure they are NOT from China.  I was going to order some from Amazon, & they have a lot from China & higher priced white ones made in the USA N-95 Which all Drs say to get.  Most masks with the K in front of the N are from China.


 they are fine coming from China and the supplies to make them here, come from China.


----------



## Aneeda72

Tom 86 said:


> Sitting here remising about a year ago when I got the Maderna Cov-19 shot.  An all the problems I started having 2 days later & still have a year later.


My medical issues were long before Covid or the vaccines.  I blame my mother and father for the bad genetics and the fact that they were crappy abusive parents who should have never had children.


----------



## Sassycakes

Well, so far today I haven't hit my husband over the head. (I've wanted to). He came across 2 large plastic bags filled with handbags and started complaining about how many bags I had. I told him how can I have all those bags when you are always telling me I'm cheap and never buy myself anything. I looked through the 2 bags and I knew right away they weren't mine. After checking them all I found notes in many of them proving they were my daughters. Some of them still had price tags on them and were never used.I guess when we moved 2 years ago they were ones she had before she got married and left them at our house.

He is going to her house today and he is bringing the bags. I told her if she doesn't need them she can donate them or give them away. To make up to me my husband bought me a new handbag. He paid $100.00 for it. Now I am madder at him. Thankfullly he is watching Politics on tv,and I am in a different room.


----------



## Aneeda72

Almost time to leave for my facial cancer removal surgery.  Out walking and met a friend out walking as well.  She said after my surgery I will look young on one side and old on the other.  .  Alrighty then.


----------



## Kaila

I 've enjoyed reading in this thread, about what all of you are doing, today. 
I'm also enjoying looking at other SF threads and posts.  I see that we are a creative and interesting group of people!
We also do a lot of interacting, sharing, and thinking about each other, which is nice too.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am only on SF.  I could not handle another site.  I get into enough “trouble” here.


----------



## RadishRose

WheatenLover said:


> put some books on my husband's Fire,


LOL for a moment I thought- "why is she burning books?"


----------



## Chet

Shopping online for a new cell phone. My 3G flip phone will soon be unusable according to Tracfone. I would like to find another compact flip phone but nothing yet.  A full size smart phone is just too bulky for a shirt pocket and will have features I  don't care about. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I dreamed my refrigerator was standing at my bedside, sobbing.

I cleaned it today.


----------



## mrstime

Same thing I do every Wednesday..............washing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My Prince Among Men and I went for brunch at a local eatery; we arrived about three min. before 1100 and the waitress put lunch menus in front of us.  I asked if they were still serving breakfast.  She said officially they switched to lunch but as it was right on the line, the cook would be glad to make us breakfast    So we had a lovely brunch.  We left a large tip.

Not so happy about the cleaning service lady that was supposed to meet me at my house at 1pm to talk about things I'd like done.  At 1:15 she hadn't showed, so I called.  "I forgot."  Hmmmm, well back to the old drawing board.

Now I am home in Americus, with a heating pad on my lower back.  I remember I started a thread at one point about "things you've left behind" and along with umbrellas and sunglasses I can now add heating pads.  There's one at my daughter's house in Minnesota, the one I just left at my legal residence and now I have a new one.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> My Prince Among Men and I went for brunch at a local eatery; we arrived about three min. before 1100 and the waitress put lunch menus in front of us.  I asked if they were still serving breakfast.  She said officially they switched to lunch but as it was right on the line, the cook would be glad to make us breakfast    So we had a lovely brunch.  We left a large tip.
> 
> Not so happy about the cleaning service lady that was supposed to meet me at my house at 1pm to talk about things I'd like done.  At 1:15 she hadn't showed, so I called.  "I forgot."  Hmmmm, well back to the old drawing board.
> 
> *Now I am home in Americus, with a heating pad on my lower back.  I remember I started a thread at one point about "things you've left behind" and along with umbrellas and sunglasses I can now add heating pads.  There's one at my daughter's house in Minnesota, the one I just left at my legal residence and now I have a new one.*


As most of you know, I have a lower back problem caused by herniated discs , and so have to have regular use of heat pads if I've been lifting anything much or standing in one place  or driving too long.. I;d be lost without them .I've got the 'rucksack type'..which is one for the upper back with over shoulders straps  to prevent it from slipping off, and is also great for the neck as well .. and I have 3 Long snake like ones which are the ones I generally  use for my lower back.. never left any behind anywhere thankfully..


----------



## Aneeda72

Surgery done, still alive, not to bad


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Almost time to leave for my facial cancer removal surgery.  Out walking and met a friend out walking as well.  She said after my surgery I will look young on one side and old on the other.  .  Alrighty then.


I hope all went well for you today! ❤


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> LOL for a moment I thought- "why is she burning books?"


Took me a moment....but I got it!


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Last night I dreamed my refrigerator was standing at my bedside, sobbing.
> 
> I cleaned it today.


Would you mind consoling my frig, too?!!!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Surgery done, still alive, not to bad


Yea!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> I hope all went well for you today! ❤


I am good, it’s just starting to hurt


----------



## Trila

I'm so tired!  Today hubby and I finished cutting (and cleaning up) 4 days of yard work.  He cut down 18 trees, and trimmed 2 massively neglected crepe myrtle bushes.  

Oh, I almost forgot....I also got 2 permanent crowns today, too.


----------



## Vida May

StarSong said:


> Bulk manufacturing is nearly always a lot less expensive than making things at home by buying single parts from retailers.  Building a car from parts is exponentially more expensive than buying one that rolled off the assembly line.
> 
> My sister was a whiz of a home sewer. When I started purchasing trim, we were shocked to realize she was paying (literally) more than 10X the amount for 7" nylon pant or skirt zipper that I was paying. The difference in button prices were even wider.
> 
> Of course, I was buying identical items by the thousands in one go, they weren't individually packaged, and I bought directly from YKK, Talon and button dyeing companies (nearly all buttons on women's garments were dyed-to-match back then).  Same volume pricing applied with lace, fabric, etc.  I paid 7¢ per yard for 1" white eyelet when prairie skirts were hot as a pistol (and one time literally placed an order for a million yards - the company owner nearly had a stroke when he saw the purchase order but eventually thanked me for my foresight).  My sister was paying over a dollar a yard for that eyelet trim at her local fabric store.
> 
> The US stopped producing fabric domestically partly because of international price competition and partly because the process is highly polluting. Wealthy countries are appropriately reluctant to permit factories to dump dyestuffs, finishing chemicals (including formaldehyde) and other pollutants into their rivers and groundwater. Poorer countries are oftne less persnickety about pollution, minimum wage, safety standards, child labor and so forth.


What an interesting analogy.  "Building a car from parts is exponentially more expensive than buying one that rolled off the assembly line".  You sure have a mind for business.   

"The US stopped producing fabric domestically partly because of international price competition and partly because the process is highly polluting."    I had no idea that manufacturing the product was environmentally harmful.  It is so wrong to put this on unexpecting people in poor countries.  

Indeed we have a moral dilemma and we are not supposed to be political so I will thank you for the information and shut up.  I like this forum because it is *not* political and I don't want to pollute it with my moralizing.  

Let us focus on your fun character and something that might be humorous.  Or as the serenity prayer says, 

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
courage to change the things I can,
and wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## Vida May

Trila said:


> I'm so tired!  Today hubby and I finished cutting (and cleaning up) 4 days of yard work.  He cut down 18 trees, and trimmed 2 massively neglected crepe myrtle bushes.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot....I also got 2 permanent crowns today, too.


 Is hubby Hercules?  That sounds like an unrealistic amount of work to get done.  Please take it easy and allow yourselves time to recuperate.


----------



## Vida May

Kaila said:


> I had a rough night with my illnesses; therefore, feeling more poorly today,  and I will have to try, and hope for some extra daytime sleep.
> 
> Watching a few wild birds out my window first
> (cardinal and finches, so far)
> and I am having warm beverage and food, and dropping in here, for a little comradery, social interaction, and smiles, to add to my day.
> My thanks to my friends, here.


 Sounds like you have good self-care skills.  You are being a good example.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Would you mind consoling my frig, too?!!!


Perhaps yours is just hungry.  You could give it some _food,
and see if it settles.
Instead of all the steps involved in a bath._


----------



## fancicoffee13

I went down to the senior center and helped serve lunch.  I was hopping !  It was very, very busy!  And then came home and rested.  Whew!


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> As most of you know, I have a lower back problem caused by herniated discs , and so have to have regular use of heat pads if I've been lifting anything much or standing in one place  or driving too long.. I;d be lost without them .I've got the 'rucksack type'..which is one for the upper back with over shoulders straps  to prevent it from slipping off, and is also great for the neck as well .. and I have 3 Long snake like ones which are the ones I generally  use for my lower back.. never left any behind anywhere thankfully..


 I love my heating pads!  I am trying to get through the winter without using heat other than my heating pads.  But some days I weaken and turn my heat on low.  I am looking forward to seeing my energy bill to see if I have used less energy or if I am effort has been a waste.   But I think this year everyone will have a lower heating bill because we are having unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## Vida May

fancicoffee13 said:


> I went down to the senior center and helped serve lunch.  I was hopping !  It was very, very busy!  And then came home and rested.  Whew!


Lucky you.  Our nutrition sites are handing out food to go but we still can not sit inside and socialize.  The two community centers have some activities going but do not want people coming inside to eat or drink.  This is really awful because it means not seeing many of the people I have enjoyed laughing with since the first lockdown.  I miss the joking around that we all enjoyed so much.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nicer day than the previous two.  Took doggy for a short walk and she was glad to go out.  

Doing the neverending laundry.  Next ones will be the dark winter clothes and after that towels and then more sheets.  Ugh..I shall get it  done!

Wondering what I want to fix for supper.  BLT or avocado  sandwich.  They both sound good but gotta choose.  Such big decisions.

I have a Mammogram scheduled for Friday.  I have a few cysts and hopefully they are nothing.  And it's getting colder again Fri.


----------



## Kaila

Let's hear it for heating pads, of all shapes and sizes!


----------



## Vida May

Tom 86 said:


> Sitting here remising about a year ago when I got the Maderna Cov-19 shot.  An all the problems I started having 2 days later & still have a year later.


That sounds a little scary.  Do you mean you have had a bad reaction to the shot?  I am glad I have had 3 shots and no problems.  I was worried because I have heard some bad stories.  But because I am paid to visit with elderly people, I felt I must do everything I can to avoid being a carrier so I took the chance that I think comes with the shot.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 9.20am, the cars are covered in Ice... and I'm supposed to be going out in about 2 hours.. so I hope everything melts by then


----------



## katlupe

My plan for the day is to do the rest of my laundry. Prepare some food to keep in the refrigerator for quick meals. Adventure out into the cold to the dumpster if it is not too icy. It sounds like an exciting day here.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I get my port removed. It is a thing under my right collar bone (surgically inserted) that has a tube which has been inserted into my jugular vein. It's for delivering chemo. I've gotten used to it, but the tube being in my jugular vein kind of makes me squeamish when I think about it.

Other than that, it's paperwork time, as usual. When that is all caught up, I am going to be a happy camper! And I vow to never let it get so far behind again. Of course, I had a reason this time out -- my health was too poor to do it. Usually I just procrastinate until deadlines are upon me.

Plus, of course, I will be working on my to-do list.


----------



## Mizmo

Nothing...


....still nursing thumb..waiting


----------



## MickaC

You're all probably getting tired of my whining......about what.....sNOw.
Was wondering what i was going to do today......
Made the mistake of asking google nest if it was going to snow today. 
Yes, snow starting around 6:00 pm.....maybe ending 6:00 am.....heavy snowfall warning.....in our area.
So.....was going to fill some meds tomorrow, and get stocked up on a couple things at the grocery store......really good sale.
But....
I'll do that this morning.
In the last 2 weeks, we've had 2 big dumps......where's my foster daughter who said she'll help shovel snow......never heard from her.
She's helped twice all winter......they don't shovel snow at their place, they just drive over it.
She doesn't understand i need to keep things cleared for the guys jobs, keep snow off the deck to go down into the yard.
Tuesday was the first time i heard from her since Christmas, just a few words, no offer to help with snow.
Had a talk with my snow shovel.....told it to get lots of rest.....work time on the way.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I trimmed my own bangs this morning

Managed pretty well.... still look my age, not like a bad school pic from 2nd grade =P


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to do  bit of house  cleaning  today.
Have walked the dog twice so  far this morning.

@ Aneeda,, hope  you are feeling  better this morning?


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I've been all over the place this morning... Had to let the car run to get all the ice off before I could go anywhere, but I drove to a town a different town south of here ..nearer to London.. but not hard to park as London is... and took a pile of stuff to the recycle centre....also  I had a couple of car parts which had been meant for cars we once had, but had never been used so I was able to leave them at the re-use department where they will be sold... 

I had to throw out the wooden stock of one of our guns... and of course it's not common here for waste people to see a part of a gun being disposed of, so comments were made about me throwing it away... probably thinking they'll watch the news for someone having been shot  , and know who threw part of a rifle away... 

Did some Bricks and mortar banking which I wasn't able to do online ... , picked up a new summer dress in the sales,  couldn't believe my eyes , reduced to just £6...which will save me having to buy  a dress in summer when they're so expensive
  A beautiful sunny day picked up some general  shopping... then had  a quick lunch at the pub and sat outside watching the world go by , before I had to go to my meeting... 

..despite it being so cold.. it was a lovely day not a cloud in the sky,


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I get my port removed. It is a thing under my right collar bone (surgically inserted) that has a tube which has been inserted into my jugular vein. It's for delivering chemo. I've gotten used to it, but the tube being in my jugular vein kind of makes me squeamish when I think about it.
> 
> Other than that, it's paperwork time, as usual. When that is all caught up, I am going to be a happy camper! And I vow to never let it get so far behind again. Of course, I had a reason this time out -- my health was too poor to do it. Usually I just procrastinate until deadlines are upon me.
> 
> Plus, of course, I will be working on my to-do list.


I remember how happy I was when my son got his port removed.  It truly means you are in remission.  You should mark your calendar and celebrate this day every year.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Hope to do  bit of house  cleaning  today.
> Have walked the dog twice so  far this morning.
> 
> @ Aneeda,, hope  you are feeling  better this morning?


Thanks, I am fine.  It’s a little swollen, a little sore, and aches.  But a small price to pay to get rid of cancer.  . I will post a picture soon.


----------



## dobielvr

Kaila said:


> Let's hear it for heating pads, of all shapes and sizes!


I love me some hot water bottles too!

That's what my mother would give us to use when we had cramps.
I'd like to get one to use for my cold feet at night.  I already wear socks to bed.


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> love me some hot water bottles too!
> 
> That's what my mother would give us to use when we had cramps.
> I'd like to get one to use for my cold feet at night. I already wear socks to bed.


Normally I just use a microwave bag every night.  It soothes my back and heats up the ice cubes on the bottom of my legs.  On really cold nights I’d also pull out the hot water bottle.  It says not to use boiling water, I do and have a thick wrap for it.  It stays warm all night.  This year I decided to use it every night & find it therapeutic for my insomnia in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mizmo

The Thumb
whoopee ... got date. ...  January 27th.3pm


----------



## Kaila

dobielvr said:


> I love me some hot water bottles too!
> 
> That's what my mother would give us to use when we had cramps.
> I'd like to get one to use for my cold feet at night.  I already wear socks to bed.


I loved mine too.  Had to stop using it when I could no longer fill and handle it safely.  It was such a warmth, and relaxing, and a comfort, too. Great for either the feet or the belly.


----------



## Pepper

Spending the day exhausted.  Up since 2am.  Son coming over at 3pm so we can take Buffy to post surgical vet visit.  She's doing great so far!


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> This time I am ready. It is some kind of Zoom, but not Zoom. You have to have a device that has a working camera and microphone. Before we just talked on the phone. It is an "adapt or perish" world now.


I hope that worked well for you, this time!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Normally I just use a microwave bag every night.  It soothes my back and heats up the ice cubes on the bottom of my legs.  On really cold nights I’d also pull out the hot water bottle.  It says not to use boiling water, I do and have a thick wrap for it.  It stays warm all night.  This year I decided to use it every night & find it therapeutic for my insomnia in the middle of the night.


yep I'd be lost without my microwave heat pads....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hello boys and girls. I've been too tired the last couple of days to post. This working stuff? It's only six hours five days/week, but sometimes it just wears me out. The "sometimes" are the mornings after I don't sleep well. It's almost full moon time. Don't laugh. It's a fact that a full moon can disrupt sleep. Tonight I'm going to throw caution to the winds and take Benadryl.

There's a daffodil blooming in the front yard. There are buds on a whole bunch of them. And Sunday we might have, according to the local weather forecast, a "winter weather situation". That's right. It's been described as a situation.

It's Thursday, my favorite day of the week. It's the day my paycheck posts to my checking account.  Woohoo and stuff.

Add to Favorite Day that we're getting another person in the bakery. I can hardly contain my delight! She's transferring from the bakery at a store clear across the city but lives on our side of town. I think she drives about 40 miles one way to work at the other store. Eeek. Anyway, it will be great to have another pair of (experienced) hands and help a lot for me to learn stuff I just don't even have a clue about after working there two months. According to my supervisor, she's probably going to start on Sunday. Yippee.


----------



## hollydolly

Well  I take my hat off to you.. I'm only 66..nowhere near your ripe age..of 80.. and_ I _certainly wouldn't want to work 6 hours a day 5 days a week... nope..no sirreee... not now.

I wouldn't mind a little job of a few hours a week but no alarms, no getting up in the dark... no rigid structure.. I might volunteer somewhere.... a few hours that's all..


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Homemade bagels, and lox


Oooooh, so good!


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> Hello boys and girls. I've been too tired the last couple of days to post. This working stuff? It's only six hours five days/week, but sometimes it just wears me out. The "sometimes" are the mornings after I don't sleep well. It's almost full moon time. Don't laugh. It's a fact that a full moon can disrupt sleep. Tonight I'm going to throw caution to the winds and take Benadryl.
> 
> There's a daffodil blooming in the front yard. There are buds on a whole bunch of them. And Sunday we might have, according to the local weather forecast, a "winter weather situation". That's right. It's been described as a situation.
> 
> It's Thursday, my favorite day of the week. It's the day my paycheck posts to my checking account.  Woohoo and stuff.
> 
> Add to Favorite Day that we're getting another person in the bakery. I can hardly contain my delight! She's transferring from the bakery at a store clear across the city but lives on our side of town. I think she drives about 40 miles one way to work at the other store. Eeek. Anyway, it will be great to have another pair of (experienced) hands and help a lot for me to learn stuff I just don't even have a clue about after working there two months. According to my supervisor, she's probably going to start on Sunday. Yippee.


We had a happy paycheck this week.  Husband went full time AND worked some over time.  Then we discovered a bit of money in an investment account which his company put funds in so we cashed that out.


----------



## RadishRose

Simmering a pot of Italian tomato sauce today; smells wonderful.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Kaila said:


> I hope that worked well for you, this time!


Yep, it worked. Had to use my Windows 11 laptop. He mentioned that there was a couple seconds lag...we are on a satellite dish internet. We seem to be stuck in this "Bermuda Triangle" where 4g can't go.


----------



## Kaila

I am glad to hear that worked for you, this time, @Paco Dennis 
....the sort of zoom but not zoom appointment.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I get my port removed. It is a thing under my right collar bone (surgically inserted) that has a tube which has been inserted into my jugular vein. It's for delivering chemo. I've gotten used to it, but the tube being in my jugular vein kind of makes me squeamish when I think about it.
> 
> Other than that, it's paperwork time, as usual. When that is all caught up, I am going to be a happy camper! And I vow to never let it get so far behind again. Of course, I had a reason this time out -- my health was too poor to do it. Usually I just procrastinate until deadlines are upon me.
> 
> Plus, of course, I will be working on my to-do list.


Does this mean that you don't need your port anymore?


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Does this mean that you don't need your port anymore?


It can be put in again if necessary. But it won't be, because I am never having chemo again.

Right now, I sure don't need it. The doc looked a bit surprised when I told her I wanted it removed.


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today, tomorrow, and the next day......SHOVELING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got about 7" of the CRAP last nite. Hope everyone's doing something a whole lot more interesting than i am.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Hello boys and girls. I've been too tired the last couple of days to post. This working stuff? It's only six hours five days/week, but sometimes it just wears me out. The "sometimes" are the mornings after I don't sleep well. It's almost full moon time. Don't laugh. It's a fact that a full moon can disrupt sleep. Tonight I'm going to throw caution to the winds and take Benadryl.
> 
> There's a daffodil blooming in the front yard. There are buds on a whole bunch of them. And Sunday we might have, according to the local weather forecast, a "winter weather situation". That's right. It's been described as a situation.
> 
> It's Thursday, my favorite day of the week. It's the day my paycheck posts to my checking account.  Woohoo and stuff.
> 
> Add to Favorite Day that we're getting another person in the bakery. I can hardly contain my delight! She's transferring from the bakery at a store clear across the city but lives on our side of town. I think she drives about 40 miles one way to work at the other store. Eeek. Anyway, it will be great to have another pair of (experienced) hands and help a lot for me to learn stuff I just don't even have a clue about after working there two months. According to my supervisor, she's probably going to start on Sunday. Yippee.


Good news for you!  Nothing like having enough help at work. 

(I don't get here to post everyday, either)


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> We had a happy paycheck this week.  Husband went full time AND worked some over time.  Then we discovered a bit of money in an investment account which his company put funds in so we cashed that out.


....soooo, your treat?!!!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 203643 What am i doing today, tomorrow, and the next day......SHOVELING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got about 7" of the CRAP last nite. Hope everyone's doing something a whole lot more interesting than i am.


I don't remember where you live, but like @Georgiagranny , our weather "situation" is expected over the weekend.  Hopefully it won't be bad enough to keep us from going to the roller rink.

Good luck in digging out!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> ....soooo, your treat?!!!


You mean what are we spending the “found money” on, ?  If any is left after we pay taxes it will be sent to our daughter who needs money for her latest round of medical bills.  Plus an equal amount given to the oldest son who needs money for bills.  (He still is paying on his open heart surgery.)

We are 75 and have one foot on the edge of the grave.  We don’t need much.  Anything extra, if they need it, they get it.  . Even if they don’t need it, but they do.  But we have always “helped” them when we could no matter how little we had.

We struggled so much over the years.  Anything we can do to lessen their struggle we do; but it’s not much.  Same with our disabled boys.  In this way, we seem to be very different than most parents of disabled children.  I am told most parents drop them off and run off.  . How sad.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> You mean what are we spending the “found money” on, ?  If any is left after we pay taxes it will be sent to our daughter who needs money for her latest round of medical bills.  Plus an equal amount given to the oldest son who needs money for bills.  (He still is paying on his open heart surgery.)
> 
> We are 75 and have one foot on the edge of the grave.  We don’t need much.  Anything extra, if they need it, they get it.  . Even if they don’t need it, but they do.  But we have always “helped” them when we could no matter how little we had.
> 
> We struggled so much over the years.  Anything we can do to lessen their struggle we do; but it’s not much.  Same with our disabled boys.  In this way, we seem to be very different than most parents of disabled children.  I am told most parents drop them off and run off.  . How sad.


It sounds like you have a very loving family!


----------



## debodun

MickaC said:


> View attachment 203643


Reminds me of the driveway at my old house.


----------



## debodun

I've gotten in the routine of spending 1 to 3 hours in the morning unpacking and trying to find a place to put the items I unwrap. I still haven't located my baking sheets!

Today I made cornbread and had a big chunk for lunch. My cornbread is more savory than sweet - I put shredded cheese and spicy seasonings in it.


----------



## Pepper

My DIL made cornbread with real niblets in it.  It was awful.


----------



## debodun

My recipe also calls for corn - also chopped green peppers, but I don't use them.


----------



## Knight

Gardenlover said:


> Sailing down to Bahama breeze to stir up some sh!t, wanna come along?


Last time I stirred some sh!t was when I serviced Job Johnnies. The stirring was to salvage any loose change that might have fallen in.  I got to keep any I found.  Meanwhile sailing down to the Bahamas sounds like fun.


----------



## hollydolly

Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV

Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


----------



## Aneeda72

Older son just dropped by with 80 N95 masks for his younger brother-Joey.  The company he works for makes them.  . Such a good brother to take care of his younger brothers needs.


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> My DIL made cornbread with real niblets in it.  It was awful.


For NY’s day I made mine that way.  I thought it was the best I’ve had.


----------



## Gardenlover

hollydolly said:


> Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV
> 
> Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


Hollydolly, I hope tomorrow is much better for you.


----------



## WheatenLover

Pepper said:


> My DIL made cornbread with real niblets in it.  It was awful.


I add creamed corn to my cornbread. It makes it not so dry. This is important because otherwise I'd put a ton of butter on cornbread instead of a half ton.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV
> 
> Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


Sorry about your bad day, @hollydolly … may tomorrow be better!


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly  .. I hope tomorrow will be a better day, and that you can get a good sleep tonight, dear Hols.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV
> 
> Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


Please take good care of yourself hollydolly.


----------



## Furryanimal

After yesterdays announcement i’m staying in Wales...but i can’t decide which of the two rugby games in town to go to....so i’m either watching Cwmbran v Abergavenny or Croesyceiliog Youth v Whiteheads  
youth.
And before that breakfast watching Andy Murray  in the final in Sydney.


----------



## Aneeda72

My day to see Joey.  Picking him up, picking up taking out -due to Covid, bringing to the apartment to eat, taking him back home.  It’s so hard for him as he is on “lockdown” and can’t go out.  Everyone is worried he will get Covid again.  But now that he has the N95 masks that will let him go out a little, I hope.

He called really upset because he won’t get a birthday party at the workplace.  Poor guy.  I told them they would do the party when he came back and that seemed to calm him down some.  He loves going places and interacting with people.  Such a shame his lungs are so bad.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up at 6:45, knew it was going to be a 'bone chilling' day,so I dressed in long underwear and layered clothing. I ck'd my phone at 7:10 it said 7 degrees.
All bundled up I walked 3 blocks to local store to get Sat NYT,it wasn't bad because there really wasn't much of a breeze. A couple friends who live here in the apt building are always amazed I would go out when its this cold . I tell them 'I used to walk to work in this type of weather, doesn't bother me' I like to start the day by taking a walk even if its short just to get exercise/fresh air
My plan for the day, to help Lisa&Sharon,daughters of my late next door neighbor, Pat. They plan to come over this morning, pack up the kitchen. I see them every couple of weeks,leave any important mail on the living rm table
I may go for another walk this afternoon


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was bored enough to clean my bedroom this morning.

The highlight was removing the build-up of fuzz on the blades and grill of my electric fan with a wooden chopstick.

It's hard for me to remember that I was ever a contributing member of society.


----------



## jujube

Right now, I'm standing in the kitchen with my finger hovering over the 911 button because the Spousal Equivalent, who somehow thinks he can do electrical work, is doing electrical work in the kitchen without turning off the circuit breaker because, and I quote, "I know what I'm doing and I'm not going to electrocute myself!"  (He doesn't and he might....)

There is no arguing with a man who "knows what he's doing", so I'm in the living room waiting for the sizzling sound so I can start CPR and call the paramedics.

Even if he doesn't fry himself, I'll probably have no electricity in that half of the kitchen until we can get an electrician to show up on Tuesday....or maybe Wednesday, possibly by the end of the month.....

Update: he still has a heartbeat and is making his first of several trips to Home Depot for electrical parts.

It's gonna be a long day.

Sigh.


----------



## Kaila

jujube said:


> doing electrical work in the kitchen without turning off the circuit breaker because, and I quote, "I know what I'm doing and I'm not going to electrocute myself!" (He doesn't and he might....)
> 
> There is no arguing with a man who "knows what he's doing",


You're right.  There's no good reply to that.
If you said, _No, you don't, _or,
_I disagree with that statement,_
It wouldn't be productive or have any positive outcome, nor move things in a better direction.  

Patience, perseverance, and hope (and pray if you're so inclined)
and even worry,
are likely the better options, in such situations.


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> Right now, I'm standing in the kitchen with my finger hovering over the 911 button because the Spousal Equivalent, who somehow thinks he can do electrical work, is doing electrical work in the kitchen without turning off the circuit breaker because, and I quote, "I know what I'm doing and I'm not going to electrocute myself!"  (He doesn't and he might....)
> 
> There is no arguing with a man who "knows what he's doing", so I'm in the living room waiting for the sizzling sound so I can start CPR and call the paramedics.
> 
> Even if he doesn't fry himself, I'll probably have no electricity in that half of the kitchen until we can get an electrician to show up on Tuesday....or maybe Wednesday, possibly by the end of the month.....
> 
> Update: he still has a heartbeat and is making his first of several trips to Home Depot for electrical parts.
> 
> It's gonna be a long day.
> 
> Sigh.


You have a wonderfully entertaining way of weaving a tale, Jujube.  Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## dobielvr

moviequeen1 said:


> I woke up at 6:45, knew it was going to be a 'bone chilling' day,so I dressed in long underwear and layered clothing. I ck'd my phone at 7:10 it said 7 degrees.
> All bundled up I walked 3 blocks to local store to get Sat NYT,it wasn't bad because there really wasn't much of a breeze. A couple friends who live here in the apt building are always amazed I would go out when its this cold . I tell them 'I used to walk to work in this type of weather, doesn't bother me' I like to start the day by taking a walk even if its short just to get exercise/fresh air
> My plan for the day, to help Lisa&Sharon,daughters of my late next door neighbor, Pat. They plan to come over this morning, pack up the kitchen. I see them every couple of weeks,leave any important mail on the living rm table
> I may go for another walk this afternoon


I really admire you and your early morning walks!

I've been over here in California hibernating all the month so far of January.
And, our mornings have only been in the 40s, and reaching up to the low 60s by mid afternoon..


----------



## debodun

Unpacked more boxes today. Found my Laurel and Hardy bookends! Still haven't found my baking sheets.


----------



## horseless carriage

jujube: Follow that, as they say. 
Today we travelled across the county of Dorset to the county town called Dorchester. My wife is going to have a go at making herself the outfit worn by Alison Doody in the role of Elsa Schneider. 

We were there to visit a milliner to discuss the making of the hat. Being covid aware, we had to make an appointment which we did. Not judging the travelling time too well we arrived about forty minutes early, but as luck would have it, there's a lovely cafe just a short distance away.

We indulged ourselves with coffee & cake, well I did, my wife's gluten free looked a bit healthy but she seemed to enjoy it and a second coffee washed the cake down well, it also took us up to our appointed time. So paying our bill we left there and walked down to the milliner's shop:

The shop was like an Aladdin's cave of hats, fascinators and other accoutrements. Tina, my wife, was measured and re-measured so that her new hat could be worn at various angles. The milliner said that she could clean and stretch the rather tight fitting hat of mine.

and she said that she could have Tina's hat made in time for her birthday at the end of February. All in all quite a pleasant day, if only there was some function or other that we could go out  to this evening, our day would be complete.


----------



## jujube

He's back from Home Depot. Things are not going well.

Any minute now, this all will become my.fault, mainly because I was the one who discovered that the outlet was loose and was only intermittently working.  This automatically makes it my.fault, right?  Otherwise, things could have gone on swimmingly for a long period until the wall caught on fire, at which time it would somehow evolved into my.fault.  I mean, it's only logical that it's my.fault.  

I've taken 911 off speed dial and added the electricians number.  I have a feeling that he'll be here before the ambulance.  If not, it'll be my.fault.

Pray for me.  You'll probably have time for a 30-day Novena before this is done.


----------



## horseless carriage

jujube said:


> Pray for me.  You'll probably have time for a 30-day Novena before this is done.



Dear Lord, please don't let this happen. 
But if it does, make sure that the ambulance is quick!


----------



## Georgiagranny

If y'all don't know, one should add healthy doses of both green chilies and cheese to corn bread. I wouldn't lie about something so important.

I swear that everybody in town was at Kroger this morning. And they all wanted croissants (biggest seller in the bakery, with chocolate chip cookies close behind). I'm going to be seeing croissants in my sleep. One lady wanted the ones she saw on the rack as I was taking it out of the oven. Wut? Um. Those are too hot to package and won't be cool enough for at least two hours. I told her that the ones already out were baked at 6 am and packaged at 8am. Nope. She didn't want them because they weren't fresh. Oy.

Didn't count but think I also baked about 20 dozen choc chip cookies. They get packaged 16 to a box and were almost all gone when I left at 12.

And...I won $4 on my mega millions ticket. Probably going to keep the day job. Whaddaya think?

Waiting for the rain and maybe sNOw and possibly ice to start later this evening. Just in case, I'm going to make meatloaf, mac & cheese, Brussels sprouts for supper tonight so that if the power goes out during the night, we'll still have meatloaf for sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is pretty chilly out today in the low 20's so I am just staying inside and keeping warm.


----------



## jujube

Finally, the towel has been thrown in.  The electrician is coming Monday or whenever he decides to fit us in.  The Cavalry is riding into Dodge....

IWhile he's here, I'm going to have him look at a couple of other things that the Spousal Equivalent "hasn't gotten to yet" (thank goodness).....

Crisis over.  Ima go take a nap.


----------



## oldpop

I have not made up my mind yet.


----------



## oldpeculier

Been preparing for the snow/sleet forecast for tonight and tomorrow. I use a woodstove as a backup heat source when the electricity goes down, so making sure the chimney is clear and bringing in some wood. Checking food, batteries, propane for small portable stove, etc. 

Kicked back now.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV
> 
> Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


There is an awful lot of stress at my house....you are welcome to come here to clean! 

(I hope a laugh will help you feel better )


----------



## mrstime

Yesterday our son and I went to the city an hour and a half north of us to go to Costco. I buy a lot of prepared foods there because I simply can't cook anymore. It all gets put in the fridges as is. DH doesn't like sitting for that long he finds it painful. So when we got home it was time for dinner so we 3 went out for dinner. The rest of the evening I rested. 

Today it all gets taken care of, most of the stuff I buy is enough for 4, but there are just 2 of us, so I separate the stuff and after making space in the freezer in it all goes. I'm already tired!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Been quite  a stressful day today for me.. when I get stressed I clean... and that's what I've been doing today.. a whole house ..clean... including all the curtain rails.. and blind cords.. ..stomach has been upset due to the situation ( not the cleaning) , and that's a real annoyance ... .....just had an early shower, it's close to  8 pm.. might go and watch some TV
> 
> Had some supportive messages from friends and my daughter and that always keeps me sinking too low ......still, this too shall pass... ( so they say).. who are THEY anyway ?


There is an awful lot of stress at my house....you are welcome to come here to clean! 

(I hope a laugh will help you feel better )


----------



## Trila

Today was supposed to be a skating day, but......❄❄❄❄

We left the house at 7:30 a.m., and drove in the rain for 40 miles (half way point of the trip). Then the rain suddenly turned into ❄ and the temp dropped off to 33°F!  So, we turned around and came home, where there was no ❄, just more rain. I talked to the owner of the rink, she said that several of today's private parties cancelled....and she has decided to not open for this evening's public session.   They are getting hit harder than expected, but it will all be gone by tomorrow.

So now, we are sitting at home, watching a movie on our new ROKU.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I add creamed corn to my cornbread. It makes it not so dry. This is important because otherwise I'd put a ton of butter on cornbread instead of a half ton.


Sounds like me!


----------



## Trila

jujube said:


> He's back from Home Depot. Things are not going well.
> 
> Any minute now, this all will become my.fault, mainly because I was the one who discovered that the outlet was loose and was only intermittently working.  This automatically makes it my.fault, right?  Otherwise, things could have gone on swimmingly for a long period until the wall caught on fire, at which time it would somehow evolved into my.fault.  I mean, it's only logical that it's my.fault.
> 
> I've taken 911 off speed dial and added the electricians number.  I have a feeling that he'll be here before the ambulance.  If not, it'll be my.fault.
> 
> Pray for me.  You'll probably have time for a 30-day Novena before this is done.



You mean like this?!!!!   I'm sorry, I'm sure it's stressful for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> There is an awful lot of stress at my house....you are welcome to come here to clean!
> 
> (I hope a laugh will help you feel better )


thanks for the offer, but I think I'll .....pass!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> thanks for the offer, but I think I'll .....pass!


Anytime you want to change your mind...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Cold, windy and rainy here. Our hatches are battened down while we wait for the sNOw and ice. The patio umbrella has already blown over. There's a 50 lb weight on the base so for it to blow over means the wind is really strong. Fingers crossed that no trees come down or at least if some do, they're in the side yard where we've been wanting to get some of them cut down anyway. Fingers also crossed that we don't lose power. According to the long-range forecast, next weekend is going to be a repeat of this weekend. What?

So far this morning, I've washed up a week's worth of dishes (don't judge!) and showered. My uniform for the day is pajama pants and an old sweatshirt that belonged to DH. Why not? I'm not venturing out today and probably not tomorrow, either, because the rain/sNOw is supposed to turn to ice. I'd rather be out in a blizzard than in ice.

There's a load of laundry in the washer, but DD has a load in the dryer that I don't feel like folding so I guess I'll just see if I can wait her out. There's a load of bed linens that I want to wash today, too, and they need to be washed and dried so I can put them back on the bed. It's not like there are no others, but these are my favorite sheets. 

And...there's a kitchen light bulb that needs to be replaced. Ugh. And...it's probably time to dust except that dusting is an exercise in futility because it'll just need to be dusted again soon. And...vacuuming. That needs to be done, too. It also wouldn't hurt to give the bathroom and lick and a promise. I really need to at least get the top layer of trail dust off everything.

Instead of doing all the things that need doing, I've got a movie on Netflix.

According to the FedEx website, I'm getting a delivery today. Riiiight. I bet it doesn't happen.


----------



## Alligatorob

Just waking up and trying to decide if its going to be a gym morning.  I like Sunday mornings at the gym, I am the only one there!


----------



## MickaC

I was going to have a relaxing day.....file my feet, clip my toenails, trim Micki's and Noah's hair on their feet, of course before all that, do my floors as usual.
BUT......
I know.....here's that broken record again.....it's snowing AGAIN.....it's been snowing everyday for two weeks.
Was proud of myself yesterday, got all the shovelling caught up in the back.....will have the driveway cleared tomorrow or Tuesday.
Asked google nest if it was going to snow today......said no.....just snow showers.....SNOW SHOWERS.....what's that 
So.....
The snow shovel and i will be spending the day together....again.

Sorry for the ranting....
I know many of you are dealing with bad weather as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunshine today... around 8 deg c... but the ice is still visible on the lawns and it's now mid afternoon, so I doubt it will melt by the time it gets dark again in 2 hours


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Cold, windy and rainy here. Our hatches are battened down while we wait for the sNOw and ice. The patio umbrella has already blown over. There's a 50 lb weight on the base so for it to blow over means the wind is really strong. Fingers crossed that no trees come down or at least if some do, they're in the side yard where we've been wanting to get some of them cut down anyway. Fingers also crossed that we don't lose power. According to the long-range forecast, next weekend is going to be a repeat of this weekend. What?
> 
> So far this morning, I've washed up a week's worth of dishes (don't judge!) and showered. My uniform for the day is pajama pants and an old sweatshirt that belonged to DH. Why not? I'm not venturing out today and probably not tomorrow, either, because the rain/sNOw is supposed to turn to ice. I'd rather be out in a blizzard than in ice.
> 
> There's a load of laundry in the washer, but DD has a load in the dryer that I don't feel like folding so I guess I'll just see if I can wait her out. There's a load of bed linens that I want to wash today, too, and they need to be washed and dried so I can put them back on the bed. It's not like there are no others, but these are my favorite sheets.
> 
> And...there's a kitchen light bulb that needs to be replaced. Ugh. And...it's probably time to dust except that dusting is an exercise in futility because it'll just need to be dusted again soon. And...vacuuming. That needs to be done, too. It also wouldn't hurt to give the bathroom and lick and a promise. I really need to at least get the top layer of trail dust off everything.
> 
> Instead of doing all the things that need doing, I've got a movie on Netflix.
> 
> According to the FedEx website, I'm getting a delivery today. Riiiight. I bet it doesn't happen.


I always enjoy hearing about your day! . Just a suggestion though....you may want to avoid the phase "a lick and a promise" when referring to the bathroom!  

Enjoy your movie.   and I will be heading out to the roller rink, soon.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Waiting to see what this snow storm brings and hopefully there will be no ice involved in it.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> Cold, windy and rainy here. Our hatches are battened down while we wait for the sNOw and ice. The patio umbrella has already blown over. There's a 50 lb weight on the base so for it to blow over means the wind is really strong. Fingers crossed that no trees come down or at least if some do, they're in the side yard where we've been wanting to get some of them cut down anyway. Fingers also crossed that we don't lose power. According to the long-range forecast, next weekend is going to be a repeat of this weekend. What?
> 
> So far this morning, I've washed up a week's worth of dishes (don't judge!) and showered. My uniform for the day is pajama pants and an old sweatshirt that belonged to DH. Why not? I'm not venturing out today and probably not tomorrow, either, because the rain/sNOw is supposed to turn to ice. I'd rather be out in a blizzard than in ice.
> 
> There's a load of laundry in the washer, but DD has a load in the dryer that I don't feel like folding so I guess I'll just see if I can wait her out. There's a load of bed linens that I want to wash today, too, and they need to be washed and dried so I can put them back on the bed. It's not like there are no others, but these are my favorite sheets.
> 
> And...there's a kitchen light bulb that needs to be replaced. Ugh. And...it's probably time to dust except that dusting is an exercise in futility because it'll just need to be dusted again soon. And...vacuuming. That needs to be done, too. It also wouldn't hurt to give the bathroom and lick and a promise. I really need to at least get the top layer of trail dust off everything.
> 
> Instead of doing all the things that need doing, I've got a movie on Netflix.
> 
> According to the FedEx website, I'm getting a delivery today. Riiiight. I bet it doesn't happen.


Our kids haven't been here all at once since late November because of several Covid work exposures, then a DIL with a strep throat, daughter's family with either a bad cold or omicron (they couldn't get tested in time to be certain), a grand with an ear infection, and a brand new preemie baby who needs to have very limited contact with people outside his parents.  

Bottom line - we haven't had our family Christmas yet. And though our sons requested that we leave the decorations up until we can all get together at once, yesterday DH and I started putting them away. Looking at Christmas in mid-January feels too much like staring at an unmade bed, sinkful of dirty dishes, or mountain of laundry.

When we get together we'll just call it a kicked-up Valentine's Day party...      

This morning we'll put away the rest of the Christmas decorations and this afternoon our son, DIL and new baby will come by for a (masked) visit.


----------



## Sliverfox

Shivering,, was brisk 7* when we got up,,,now  up to a sunny 19*.
Waiting  for that  cold front with   snow to hit us tonight  through till Tuesday,


----------



## Aneeda72

It’s been lovely here.  The January thaw melted off most of the snow so the sidewalks are clear; and while it’s terribly , it’s bright and sunny and as long as I totally bundle up-walking is fine.  Yesterday, I walk down a pathway between the houses.

While these brand new houses look pretty ordinarily in the front; but the back of them was awesome!  Three stories and the middle story has large patios that over looked the walking path.  Course these houses are in the 600,000 range, very large, some have three air conditioning units .   But their back yards are all rocks and dirt, apparently these people are house poor.


----------



## JaniceM

Waiting for Amazon delivery that should have arrived yesterday.  Hopefully it comes in without any complications.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I know my husband has a plan for the day and that is to sit on the couch and watch football all day. As for me I will probably join him just to cuddle up next to him and keep warm. I will also have to force myself to get up off the couch to make dinner. My youngest daughter has skipped out this morning to her boyfriends apartment to ride out this snow/ice as she does not have to work tomorrow because of the Martin Luther King Jr. holiday. So it looks like a football day which makes my hubby happy.


----------



## WheatenLover

We are waiting for 6"-11" of snow. I asked my daughter to get more milk at the grocery store. It's time for cocoa! I'm just glad I don't have to go outside. And I bet the 11" is an exaggeration. Aidan, my dog, will absolutely love it.

Today, I am finishing my accounting of 2021's expenses for my son, so  he can reimburse me. This is a fully audited accounting (I am an accountant), so it takes a long time to do.

Then I am planning to do no more paperwork today. I am going to order zinc, vitamins and masks. And something else, but I can't remember what it is. Story of my life.

I am seriously considering baking a spice cake with caramel buttercream frosting.

My daughter took the dog  to the emergency vet again because we needed a refill of pain meds for his arthritis. I think it is ridiculous that physicians and vets require a visit to get refills for medications that are not opioids.  I manage to work around that with my doctor. Our vet never has appointments -- the earliest one available was in late February. Instead, one has to go to their emergency clinic, and it costs $130 to walk in the door. Obviously, they  have too many patients and I'd bet money that is their business plan. The e-clinic is always full, mostly with animals that are sick, but it's not an emergency. This pisses me off. OTOH, there are 2 vets there which have been my dogs' vets for 12 years and they are the best! This is why I don't switch to another practice. Also, son pays the vet bills immediately, no questions asked, because he loves our dog.

Aidan has arthritis, which he does not connect with his activities that cause him pain:  jumping, twirling, and doing somersaults. On the bright side, our Aussie guest has figured out how to give Aidan his meds very easily. He wraps them in a small piece of meat or cheese, and asks him to obey commands. The dog is so set on getting the treat for performing, that he gobbles the treats right down. This is much better than him divesting the "treats" of their pills before eating them. Me, I like the old fashioned way:  put pills in dog's mouth, hold mouth closed loosely with one hand while stroking his throat to facilitate swallowing with the other. It's fast, it works, and it doesn't hurt the dog.


----------



## Aneeda72

Recent conversation with Joey “ Mom. Why did you make my ears so small.  I can’t keep my mask on?”.   .   Me. “I did not make you.  I adopted you.  Some body else made you”.  Joey “Oh?  I need to talk to my doctor”.  Me.  “Why?”  Joey.  “He needs to make my ears bigger.   

This problem was solved by the N95 masks.  These masks go around his head which I thought, silly me, would be a problem.  Nope, not so.  Joey is thrilled, “Mom, they don’t hook on my ears.”  

On another subject, today I am 75 percent done with my pictures.  They have been sorted, placed in albums, and given out to the children.  Now I just need to do the same with the 100 to 50 year old photos.  In order to copy these and ensure my oldest’s two get copies of them all, I need a printer/copier.

Hmm, been saving my money so today I bought a new computer, a new computer screen, and a new very simple printer at Costco-all were on sale.  A Legion gaming computer with a good graphics card so I can play my game.  Called my son.  Dang it, he’s out hiking with his SO.

Went to find the thingy that I need to access the game, , it’s missing.  OMGOSH i just spent hours yesterday looking for my diabetic “reader” which went missing and did not find it for several hours.  Found the reader under a curtain.  Hmm.  STELLA!  Bad dog.

But no thingy.  Two hours later, last place I looked, there it was.  Which was good, cause that was the last place I could look.  But son is out of town .  Life is so hard.


----------



## Trila

Even though I don't like snow,  and I had a beautiful drive through the Ozark Mountains this morning!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I was going to have a relaxing day.....file my feet, clip my toenails, trim Micki's and Noah's hair on their feet, of course before all that, do my floors as usual.
> BUT......
> I know.....here's that broken record again.....it's snowing AGAIN.....it's been snowing everyday for two weeks.
> Was proud of myself yesterday, got all the shovelling caught up in the back.....will have the driveway cleared tomorrow or Tuesday.
> Asked google nest if it was going to snow today......said no.....just snow showers.....SNOW SHOWERS.....what's that
> So.....
> The snow shovel and i will be spending the day together....again.
> 
> Sorry for the ranting....
> I know many of you are dealing with bad weather as well.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Recent conversation with Joey “ Mom. Why did you make my ears so small.  I can’t keep my mask on?”.   .   Me. “I did not make you.  I adopted you.  Some body else made you”.  Joey “Oh?  I need to talk to my doctor”.  Me.  “Why?”  Joey.  “He needs to make my ears bigger.
> 
> This problem was solved by the N95 masks.  These masks go around his head which I thought, silly me, would be a problem.  Nope, not so.  Joey is thrilled, “Mom, they don’t hook on my ears.”
> 
> On another subject, today I am 75 percent done with my pictures.  They have been sorted, placed in albums, and given out to the children.  Now I just need to do the same with the 100 to 50 year old photos.  In order to copy these and ensure my oldest’s two get copies of them all, I need a printer/copier.
> 
> Hmm, been saving my money so today I bought a new computer, a new computer screen, and a new very simple printer at Costco-all were on sale.  A Legion gaming computer with a good graphics card so I can play my game.  Called my son.  Dang it, he’s out hiking with his SO.
> 
> Went to find the thingy that I need to access the game, , it’s missing.  OMGOSH i just spent hours yesterday looking for my diabetic “reader” which went missing and did not find it for several hours.  Found the reader under a curtain.  Hmm.  STELLA!  Bad dog.
> 
> But no thingy.  Two hours later, last place I looked, there it was.  Which was good, cause that was the last place I could look.  But son is out of town .  Life is so hard.


Well, I must say....you certainly have an interesting way of staying out of trouble!! LOL

What game do you play?


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> Well, I must say....you certainly have an interesting way of staying out of trouble!! LOL
> 
> What game do you play?


Oh, I am so happy with new computer.  Son came over yesterday afternoon to put it all together.  It was great because it took him several hours as there was an issue with the printer and he was determined to get it done.  We can now print pictures off our phone.  YAY.

This will let me take a picture, on the phone, of an old picture and print it off.  It will also let me print pictures of the great grandchildren and vacations, so much easier.  It took two hours to get this to work as the program kept getting hung up.

I forgot to buy speakers, ugh.  Necessary for my game, of course.  His SO had some nice speakers with a woofer that he said I needed.  She wasn’t using them as she bought new ones so she gave them to me-although I offered to pay.  She is so great!  He had to drive to her place to get them.

Anyway, World of Warcraft, played it for about 12 years now.  Only game I play.  With the new Covid variety, we are once again staying in more, ugh, so now it’s nice to have my game again.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've had a good laugh at  Mac jumping through the snow.
I think his belly was dragging the snow is about 10 inches deep I think.

Now I'm  grumbling about  hubby  hitting a porch post with his truck mirror.
Why he was backing into yard to plow the drive way is beyond me.

Prime example of  how men & women think differently.


----------



## MickaC

Well.... i've already accomplished one thing....first MELT DOWN for the day....why ??????
Forecast is for HEAVY SNOWFALL WARNING starting tonite, into tomorrow, up to 20cm, high winds.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I was awaken by the snow plow at 5am, got up looked outside my bedrm window, didn't look bad. It was lightly snowing,went back to bed. I got up around 6:15,got dressed took my 1st walk out into 'winter wonderland.'I was wearing my other winter boots that come over my ankles,temp was 26.I didn't walk far since the sidewalk in front of our building wasn't shoveled,but the driveway was{it drives my crazy they don't shovel both at same time} I'd say we have 8 inches of snow
This morning will be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are. My other plans for the day take another walk,read NYT,my book. This evening watch on Food Network,"Kids Baking Championship, try to watch matches on ESPN at Australian Open


----------



## Georgiagranny

So far I've eaten two pieces of avocado toast, had coffee, made the bed, dressed, cleaned Maggiecat's litter box, and...wait for it...scrubbed the bathroom floor. Yup. Usually it just gets a quick wipe, but this morning it got scrubbed and the baseboards scrubbed as well. What's come over me? I dusted just the other day, too! Can you even imagine? Dusted!

It's colder than a brass statue here this morning. The weather "situation" described by the local weatherman was nothing much in our area. The sNOwflakes didn't stick, the wind blew the streets dry in most places so very little black ice. Yawn.

DD and I are going to do our weekly Walmarting after dropping DGD off at work at noon. We're hoping that people are too scared of the black-ice-that-didn't-happen to go out so that there won't be a horde of shoppers.

Again...I scrubbed the bathroom floor including the baseboards. Mark your calendars for this is indeed a red-letter day.

BTW, @Trila, the pictures are gorgeous. I like looking at sNOw pix, I just don't like _being_ in sNOw pix


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, I am so happy with new computer.  Son came over yesterday afternoon to put it all together.  It was great because it took him several hours as there was an issue with the printer and he was determined to get it done.  We can now print pictures off our phone.  YAY.
> 
> This will let me take a picture, on the phone, of an old picture and print it off.  It will also let me print pictures of the great grandchildren and vacations, so much easier.  It took two hours to get this to work as the program kept getting hung up.
> 
> I forgot to buy speakers, ugh.  Necessary for my game, of course.  His SO had some nice speakers with a woofer that he said I needed.  She wasn’t using them as she bought new ones so she gave them to me-although I offered to pay.  She is so great!  He had to drive to her place to get them.
> 
> Anyway, World of Warcraft, played it for about 12 years now.  Only game I play.  With the new Covid variety, we are once again staying in more, ugh, so now it’s nice to have my game again.


I'm happy for you, and totally understand how important it is to have your game available!  

I have played a variety of different types of games, and I used to have 10-11 of them on my tablet.  Although I have heard of WoW, I have never played it....I don't care for that type of game, myself.  However, I am totally addicted to a game called _Gummy Drop_.  I have gotten rid of all of my other games, and now, like you, it is the only one that I play.  And play, and play!  

Good luck....happy gaming!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> So far I've eaten two pieces of avocado toast, had coffee, made the bed, dressed, cleaned Maggiecat's litter box, and...wait for it...scrubbed the bathroom floor. Yup. Usually it just gets a quick wipe, but this morning it got scrubbed and the baseboards scrubbed as well. What's come over me? I dusted just the other day, too! Can you even imagine? Dusted!
> 
> It's colder than a brass statue here this morning. The weather "situation" described by the local weatherman was nothing much in our area. The sNOwflakes didn't stick, the wind blew the streets dry in most places so very little black ice. Yawn.
> 
> DD and I are going to do our weekly Walmarting after dropping DGD off at work at noon. We're hoping that people are too scared of the black-ice-that-didn't-happen to go out so that there won't be a horde of shoppers.
> 
> Again...I scrubbed the bathroom floor including the baseboards. Mark your calendars for this is indeed a red-letter day.
> 
> BTW, @Trila, the pictures are gorgeous. I like looking at sNOw pix, I just don't like _being_ in sNOw pix


Your cleaning today has become a National Holiday!  Schools & offices closed, etc! Yea!!!


----------



## Pepper

Taking booster this afternoon.  Cleaning up after cats.  Buffy is not allowed to be in litter, so I had to replace litter with torn papers so Max poops & pees on the floor now.

I give Buffy her meds in canned food------thanks to you all and your suggestions, a special shout out to (((@StarSong)))!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day and I had intended going out, but it's so cold, I'm going to just stay home..

I've washed up..and vacc'd through the house, and had a little lunch ( @Pinky , just so you know I've eaten something more than a banana)  ... .

Got a new keyboard connected onto my Mac, and also the new Operating system downloaded on Saturday... , and I've also taken off all my photos on my old Toshiba  Windows laptop and stored them on a USB hub.. in case the laptop goes wrong.. which it did last month for the first time in it's 14 year old history.. it's heavy now and slow compared to modern laptops, but it's still very much useful,.. and as I barely use it unless I'm taking it away from home, I see no reason to get a new one yet, but I don;t want to lose the photos on there if it does have to end up being factory reset...







This is it in 2009..you can tell it's age with one of my old Blackberry's in the pic as well...

This is it in 2020... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and 5 minutes ago when I took this picture...


----------



## Georgiagranny

DH died 13 years ago today. The longest and loneliest years of my life.


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is quite windy today. I am going to strip all the bed linen and will change the linens and then put the dirty ones in the wash. I will also find time to just sit on the couch and watch TV while I sip on coffee and other hot drinks.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....its cold but sunny here today, not much on the agenda for me except paying property taxes today....uggg
Everyone stay warm.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm doing the same thing I did the last two days-  waiting for Amazon delivery.  Hasn't arrived yet.  
Yesterday the truck was kitty-corner across the street, around 30 feet from my door, but the driver turned around and took the packages back to the "carrier facility."


----------



## Jules

JaniceM said:


> I'm doing the same thing I did the last two days-  waiting for Amazon delivery.  Hasn't arrived yet.
> Yesterday the truck was kitty-corner across the street, around 30 feet from my door, but the driver turned around and took the packages back to the "carrier facility."


Where does the Amazon tracking show your package and when expected?  It might have been delivered to the wrong address.


----------



## JaniceM

Jules said:


> Where does the Amazon tracking show your package and when expected?  It might have been delivered to the wrong address.


Yesterday, the little map on my account page showed its location, and I could see the truck from my door.  As the packages are somewhat heavy, I didn't think I should walk down there and try to bring them back myself.  A couple of minutes after the guy drove away, the map disappeared, and I learned the packages were returned to the facility later that evening.  
Hopefully better luck today, but the map hasn't come up yet.


----------



## Marie5656

A view from a friend's front door


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'm doing the same thing I did the last two days-  waiting for Amazon delivery.  Hasn't arrived yet.
> Yesterday the truck was kitty-corner across the street, around 30 feet from my door, but the driver turned around and took the packages back to the "carrier facility."


that has happened to me a couple of times. I watch the map , it says the driver is 2 stops away ( by which time I can see him from an upstairs window).. then I watch in disbelief  as he drives right past my house....


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> that has happened to me a couple of times. I watch the map , it says the driver is 2 stops away ( by which tine  can see him from an upstairs window).. then I watch in disbelief  as he drives right past my house....


I'm just hoping all 3 packages are delivered together...  although they're listed at different delivery times.


----------



## debodun

No unpacking today. I'm running out of room to put emptied boxes and the newspapers used to wrap.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> *No unpacking today. I'm running out of room to put emptied boxes and the newspapers used to wrap.*
> 
> View attachment 204138


throw them in the bin.....


----------



## debodun

I have a very small recyclable bin. It will take weeks to get rid of this. Last week when they came they only emptied half of the contents.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I have a very small recyclable bin. It will take weeks to get rid of this. Last week when they came they only emptied half of the contents.


are you allowed to burn stuff?


----------



## debodun

Not within village limits.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Not within village limits.


so what are you going to do with it all?... flatten it , tie it up and take it to the recycle centre ?


----------



## Pinky

Staying in today .. no longer white-out conditions, but still snowing heavily. Doing laundry, checking SF, reading.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Deb, break down the boxes, smooth out the paper, tie it up, take it to whatever your area calls a transfer station and turn it over to them! AFAIK, it doesn't cost anything...at least it has never cost anything anywhere I've ever lived.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> so what are you going to do with it all?... flatten it , tie it up and take it to the recycle centre ?


Yep - flatten it and ball up the newspapers. Eventually it will be gone. I may save a few boxes for garage sale purposes.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Yep - flatten it and ball up the newspapers. Eventually it will be gone. I may save a few boxes for garage sale purposes.


Don't ball up the newspapers, Deb .. they take up less space if flattened. You're getting things done!


----------



## HoneyNut

I made a tiny snowman, nothing fancy, no face items, just three balls of snow about a foot and a half tall.  But it is the only thing I've gotten done on my 4 day holiday weekend, so I'm trying to convince myself he's an accomplishment.  I hope I am not such a lazy do-nothing after I retire (just 7 more weeks!).


----------



## palides2021

This was the first time my neighbor wasn't around to do our driveway and get rid of the snow. He and his family were away, so I had called a snow removal company to get rid of the snow. They said they'll come by Monday. I called them three times between Friday and today to make sure. Meanwhile, this afternoon, I had gone out and shoveled the steps and path, and the snow had become icy, so much so, that my legs were trembling because it weighed so much! I also went to the front of the driveway to get rid of the mountain of snow that is piled up there from the passing snow removal trucks. Hard as ice. They were literarily ice rocks. I threw several to the side. I got out of breath fast. My other neighbor saw me and came out to see if I needed assistance. He's in his 60s and I didn't want to bother him. God forbid something happened to him while he tried clearing my driveway!

I told him,"I'm expecting the snow removal company, but they haven't come yet." 

He shook his head and left. 

I called the company again, and now they told me they'll be coming soon. I told them it's really icy. 
He said "no problem" but my legs are still shaking from being out there, and that reminds me of my limitations. I used to be able to shovel our driveway in the past (although it does take time). 

Without my son and neighbor to help this year, it has been quite a revelation. This will be my new normal.


----------



## debodun

My driveway is half as long as my old one, but twice the width, so it's about the same area to shovel. The break is not having to do a long front sidewalk, a 50 foot public sidewalk on a main street, and in front of the garage, which in my old house faced the back street and got street plow snow thrown up against the doors.


----------



## mrstime

As little as possible!


----------



## MickaC

Didn't get the garbage together last nite, because forecast was for a big dump of snow and high winds......lucky or what......didn't happen, yet .....just got an inch and no winds.....so, quickly got garbage together and out to the curb for 7:00....already picked up, bin back in the garage.
Now, what do i do today . Will clear the snow fluff......wait for more snow, or, find something pleasant to do beside shoveling......which would be nice.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've spent some time talking to the bank and trying to get several  accounts changed... there was a glitch online with their website  which meant a protracted phone call to customer services.. and being transferred from one dept to another..

Also made some Cheese and tomato bread by hand ... it's in the oven now, baking.. and I can smell it all the way up here in the office room...yummmmmm

Got some Prints I ordered from Etsy delivered this morning, just waiting now for an Amazon delivery to arrive...


----------



## charry

As it’s sunny and cold 6, but not wIndy, I took hubby for a push along the seafront ….
I couldn’t park in the 3 disabled bays (yes 3) disgraceful……….but parked alongside a low kerb to ge5 him into his chair ……
but it was nice , we sat at the bench and felt the sun on our faces, it made us happy …..

and now hanging around for a  delivery……..


----------



## Rah-Rah

Usually Mondays are a major house cleaning day for me, but since yesterday was a holiday in my country that is now today. So the floors will be swept and mopped, bathrooms cleaned, dusting, vacuuming the furniture. It will be a busy day for the maid which is me.


----------



## hollydolly

my freshly baked cheese & tomato bread..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I am going to finally send my photos to Walmart to be printed out. I try to keep up with this and still enjoy having printed copies of my photos. I need to update a collage I have on the wall. 
I hate the job. I wish they would make a collage where each photo has its own door instead of removing the whole back. I tape them in place but more often than not when I get the back on and turn it over one ends up crocked, then I have to repeat the whole cycle.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am going to finally send my photos to Walmart to be printed out. I try to keep up with this and still enjoy having printed copies of my photos. I need to update a collage I have on the wall.
> I hate the job. I wish they would make a collage where each photo has its own door instead of removing the whole back. I tape them in place but more often than not when I get the back on and turn it over one ends up crocked, then I have to repeat the whole cycle.


yep that happens to me too Ruth, it's very frustrating...


----------



## StarSong

All our Christmas stuff is put away and the house is beginning to resemble normalcy.     

I'm just about to leave the house for groceries during Costco's special Tuesday/Thursday 9-10 AM senior hours. Much less people-y, which is a big enticement during this omicron spike... 

After shopping I plan to continue dejunking my house... ridding it of things we no longer use and I'm tired of dusting.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching it snow.

Have made lunch.
What happens rest of day is anyone's guess.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm bored!

I've been surfing the net reading articles about using the same ten ingredients to create seven different meals for the week.

Here is one example.

https://www.silversneakers.com/blog/7-day-meal-plan-10-ingredients/

I'm sure that we all have some version of this that we do without giving it much thought.

I'm trying to decide what my list of 10 ingredients might look like and how I would choose to use them.

Like I said, I'm bored!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@auntBea, I doubt I could decide. Everything looks good but I don't do well with a lot of choices. I get frazzled if the menu is to long in a restaurant.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Busy day at the office, seeing patients, collaborating with boss lady to trouble shooting computer program so it fits our needs, referrals coming in left and right …. AND right in the middle of it all, maintenance staff comes over to totally rearrange our furniture (moving desks from one room to another) so we are OSHA compliant as to distancing … oh, and we’re supposed to have our team meeting today and there’s furniture surrounding the conference table… so basically, total chaos


----------



## Kaila

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm bored!
> 
> I've been surfing the net reading articles about using the same ten ingredients to create seven different meals for the week.
> 
> Here is one example.
> 
> https://www.silversneakers.com/blog/7-day-meal-plan-10-ingredients/
> 
> I'm sure that we all have some version of this that we do without giving it much thought.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what my list of 10 ingredients might look like and how I would choose to use them.
> 
> Like I said, I'm bored!



That sounds like a good, bored-activity, to go to! 

It seems like a combination of a *game, together with a recipe-hunt.*
_And, I'd consider you a *winner*, 
if you figure out even one new way to cook your at-hand ingredients!_


----------



## Aneeda72

Took my morning walk, which is two miles now.  . Plan to watch tv, color in my book while I do so, as usual.  Then play my computer game while I watch tv.  . Then tonight read my book some, without watching tv.  . Usual stuff I do every day.

It’s not boring, but it is pretty much the same day in and day; except for doctor appointments.

Tomorrow I have the test on my liver. . The next day take Joey for his Covid booster shot.  Friday take Stella to be fixed.  .


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kaila said:


> That sounds like a good, bored-activity, to go to!
> 
> It seems like a combination of a *game, together with a recipe-hunt.*
> _And, I'd consider you a *winner*,
> if you figure out even one new way to cook your at-hand ingredients!_


Exactly, it’s just a puzzle!

I have to say that my list will not be nearly as healthy as the one in the link.

Ice cream, rotisserie chicken, frozen cauliflower rice, …


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Took my morning walk, which is two miles now.  . Plan to watch tv, color in my book while I do so, as usual.  Then play my computer game while I watch tv.  . Then tonight read my book some, without watching tv.  . Usual stuff I do every day.
> 
> It’s not boring, but it is pretty much the same day in and day; except for doctor appointments.
> 
> Tomorrow I have the test on my liver. . The next day take Joey for his Covid booster shot.  Friday take Stella to be fixed.  .



You definitely do _not need _to add the newly discovered
_Recipe-hunt-game!

You are busy enough! 
OR, perhaps, you might be just a couple of tests and procedures, *too busy!*_


----------



## Kaila

Aunt Bea said:


> Exactly, it’s just a puzzle!
> 
> I have to say that my list will not be nearly as healthy as the one in the link.
> 
> Ice cream, rotisserie chicken, frozen cauliflower rice,


 Yes, that list of *yours, *
will change this game, dramatically!


----------



## JaniceM

Trying to get motivated to go out to do a couple of errands before another cold snap hits again tomorrow.  

After wasting two days waiting for Amazon delivery, I finally received them yesterday-  in 2 separate deliveries, and by the time the second one arrived it was too late to go out.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm bored!
> 
> I've been surfing the net reading articles about using the same ten ingredients to create seven different meals for the week.
> 
> Here is one example.
> 
> https://www.silversneakers.com/blog/7-day-meal-plan-10-ingredients/
> 
> I'm sure that we all have some version of this that we do without giving it much thought.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what my list of 10 ingredients might look like and how I would choose to use them.
> 
> Like I said, I'm bored!


I can't get that link to open, Bea...


----------



## debodun

Had to do a little more scraping and shoveling this morning. Got a dusting of sleet pellets overnight. When I was doing that, I saw what looked like a  brown cardboard box in the side yard. I went to investigate. It was a box about 5 x 7 x 2 inches. At first I thought it was an empty box, but it didn't look opened, but was very light. I shook it and there was something in it. Having been covered in frozen snow, was difficult to read the address, but could just about make it out. It was my next door neighbor's address - it must have blown over here in the storm since it was such a light package. I went over and knocked. The guy yelled through the door to leave it on the porch and he'd get it later.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home from work and have done some "housekeeping" in the garden...picking up twigs and small branches that came down Sunday when the wind was howling. Did pooper scooper duty in the dog run, taped up and labeled a box to send to DSD for her birthday. I can't ship it until tomorrow after work because DD is upstairs working, and I don't want to bother her to go out again.

Whoa! The shelves at Kroger were beyond bare. We haven't had any delivery trucks in two days. However, the bakery freezer has all kinds of stuff that we've been thawing, baking and packaging and then stocking the bakery shelves. _I worked hard today!_

And now it's naptime.


----------



## StarSong

Just back from Costco.  They had everything on my list except tofu for me and hummus for my daughter's fam.  I also picked up sliced turkey for her that her Costco was out of and mine was nearly so.   

There were other items out of stock (like pasta) but the spaces were artfully filled with other products so customers aren't confronted with empty shelves.

WOW - prices are sure up everywhere!  Food is 10%-15% more pretty much across across the board.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 7:10 just to see if the sidewalks had been shovelled which is a city ordiance,most were I went halfway down my street temp was 26
I  needed to go to Walgreens so I walked to the corner of my street where there is bus stop which had not been cleared,the snow pile was too high to stand.  I walked to the next bus stop 2 blocks,the pile was smaller but I had to stand in the st by the curb
The Walgreens I go to is  notrious for not shovelling their sidewalks in a timely manner. I took into consideration the 18 inches of snow we got yesterday, notice other businesses had their sidewalks shoveled. The driveway at Walgreens was plowed looked the sidewalk had not be touched at all. I went down a  path that had been made by others hanging on to small tree branches,part of a brick wall. I said to the manager'you need to shovel your sidewalks its a city ordiance,its awful out there' She told me 'the guy came yesterday we' re waiting for him' I didn't believe her
 I got my items&left, standing around the driveway were 3 Buffalo police cops  shooting the breeze. I thought to myself 'we pay them to do this?" went back up the same path which was difficult since I have a partial knee with arthritis. I slid&fell started crawling to push myself back up.I heard a voice behind me 'are you ok' I said 'yes 'as I was swearing to myself As was waiting for the bus across the street notice the plow guy was back  doing the driveway but not the sidewalk
When I got home, I iced the knee as I usually do
After lunch/nap took another walk the sun was out went halfway down the street.The joys of living in a 'winter wonderland' I'm ready for spring!


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early walk this morning around 7:10 just to see if the sidewalks had been shovelled which is a city ordiance,most were I went halfway down my street temp was 26
> I  needed to go to Walgreens so I walked to the corner of my street where there is bus stop which had not been cleared,the snow pile was too high to stand.  I walked to the next bus stop 2 blocks,the pile was smaller but I had to stand in the st by the curb
> The Walgreens I go to is  notrious for not shovelling their sidewalks in a timely manner. I took into consideration the 18 inches of snow we got yesterday, notice other businesses had their sidewalks shoveled. The driveway at Walgreens was plowed looked the sidewalk had not be touched at all. I went down a  path that had been made by others hanging on to small tree branches,part of a brick wall. I said to the manager'you need to shovel your sidewalks its a city ordiance,its awful out there' She told me 'the guy came yesterday we' re waiting for him' I didn't believe her
> I got my items&left, standing around the driveway were 3 Buffalo police cops  shooting the breeze. I thought to myself 'we pay them to do this?" went back up the same path which was difficult since I have a partial knee with arthritis. I slid&fell started crawling to push myself back up.I heard a voice behind me 'are you ok' I said 'yes 'as I was swearing to myself As was waiting for the bus across the street notice the plow guy was back  doing the driveway but not the sidewalk
> When I got home, I iced the knee as I usually do
> After lunch/nap took another walk the sun was out went halfway down the street.The joys of living in a 'winter wonderland' I'm ready for spring!


Hope your knee is ok now, Sue.. it's as much the shock when you fall as the Pain ...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Hope your knee is ok now, Sue.. it's as much the shock when you fall as the Pain ...


Very true.  Plus it's embarrassing...


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early walk this morning around 7:10 just to see if the sidewalks had been shovelled which is a city ordiance,most were I went halfway down my street temp was 26
> I  needed to go to Walgreens so I walked to the corner of my street where there is bus stop which had not been cleared,the snow pile was too high to stand.  I walked to the next bus stop 2 blocks,the pile was smaller but I had to stand in the st by the curb
> The Walgreens I go to is  notrious for not shovelling their sidewalks in a timely manner. I took into consideration the 18 inches of snow we got yesterday, notice other businesses had their sidewalks shoveled. The driveway at Walgreens was plowed looked the sidewalk had not be touched at all. I went down a  path that had been made by others hanging on to small tree branches,part of a brick wall. I said to the manager'you need to shovel your sidewalks its a city ordiance,its awful out there' She told me 'the guy came yesterday we' re waiting for him' I didn't believe her
> I got my items&left, standing around the driveway were 3 Buffalo police cops  shooting the breeze. I thought to myself 'we pay them to do this?" went back up the same path which was difficult since I have a partial knee with arthritis. I slid&fell started crawling to push myself back up.I heard a voice behind me 'are you ok' I said 'yes 'as I was swearing to myself As was waiting for the bus across the street notice the plow guy was back  doing the driveway but not the sidewalk
> When I got home, I iced the knee as I usually do
> After lunch/nap took another walk the sun was out went halfway down the street.The joys of living in a 'winter wonderland' I'm ready for spring!


Sue, is there another nearby drug store you could patronize?  It sounds as if this Walgreens isn't a caring retailer.  

That said, your experience today details some of the many reasons I don't miss living in the northeast. I fell on ice, snow and pavement broken by plows more times than I care to remember. Skidded cars on black ice into snowbanks a few times, too.

Sorry your morning was such a bummer.


----------



## MickaC

Recycle bin to the curb.
I spoke too soon yesterday about missing the snow and wind......started snowing about 9:30, north strong winds......didn't get a lot of snow, but the wind blew in all guys paths in,did that twice,  piled up on the cement bad which is at the bottom of the deck.
Blew some good banks across the driveway, on the vehicle side.
Had the driveway cleared on Monday.....i'll work away at it.....30.00, every time they clear, up to 90.00 so far this month.
More heavy snow and wind on friday.
Will do my usual cleaning and work away at the snow.
Still have Noah's hair on his front feet to trim, i'll try to fit that in.


----------



## moviequeen1

Thanks for all of your concerns,my knee is fine On my early walk this morning at 7,it was 'balmy' outside 36,bit breezy
My plan this morning is to walk 3 blocks to local co-op{am member} for couple items. The rest of my day read my book,NYT watch the Australian Open tennis on ESPN tonight


----------



## Rah-Rah

It's my birthday and I am sitting on my butt and watching TV and listening to music until my hubby gets home from work and then he is taking me out to dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a very interesting and hectic morning.. my elderly neighbour 2 doors along, is 100 years old and lives alone. he fell this morning at home, and got disorientated, left his home without wearing shoes, and locked himself out of the house  in the freezing cold.. so it's been a morning for me to call a locksmith and get his  door open to get him in, despite explaining the circs, and the urgency, they took 3 hours to come. The ambulance are here now they've been there now for 2 hours, I left them with him  to come  back home after staying with him for over an hour while we waited for the paramedics  and then explaining all to them,  , but despite the fact that he's clearly incapable of looking after himself, he has stopped drinking fluids so now he's dehydrated, his vitals are all looking good so they can;t take him to hospital. he has no idea who they are..and should not be living alone..

I called his son who lives 2 hours away and he can't get there today... ..I know the son well, from when we were young, and IMO the son is just waiting for the father to die, so he can inherit, hence not getting him any home help


----------



## Murrmurr

I've been up all freaking night so I cooked Michelle some breakfast about an hour ago, and now I'm gonna do a tea ritual, a little meditation, and get some sleep (I hope).


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been a very interesting and hectic morning.. my elderly neighbour 2 door along, is 100 years old and lives alone. he fell this morning at home, and got disorientated, left his home without wearing shoes, and locked himself out of the house  in the freezing cold.. so it's been a morning for me to call a locksmith and get his  door open to get him in, despite explaining the circs, and the urgency, they took 3 hours to come. The ambulance are here now they've been there now for 2 hours, I left them with him  to come  back home after staying with him for over an hour while we waited for the paramedics  and then explaining all to them,  , but despite the fact that he's clearly incapable of looking after himself, he has stopped drinking fluids so now he's dehydrated, his vitals are all looking good so they can;t take him to hospital. he has no idea who they are..and should not be living alone..
> 
> I called his son who lives 2 hours away and he can't get there today... ..I know the son well, from when we were young, and IMO the son is just waiting for the father to die, so he can inherit, hence not getting him any home help


So glad he has you for a neighbor @hollydolly !  You were his guardian Angel today


----------



## Murrmurr

I just opened the back door and it smells like a marijuana field is on fire out there.

I guess everyone here is awake.


----------



## StarSong

Our house is in the phase of Christmas decorations having been put away but doodads that normally occupy those spaces not yet being reinstalled.  Lots of glorious empty space.  

IMHO (and as the person who does 99% of the dusting) our long fireplace mantel has become a home for a confusion of framed family photos.  A p-in-a to dust and impossible to enjoy unless standing two feet from them.  

Along with a few framed photos on their walls, DD & SIL have an electronic picture frame in their living room where the photos change every 10 seconds or so. 

Yesterday I broke the news to DH that I don't want want to return all those framed photos on the mantel - I'm ready to scan the pics, go digital and donate the lion's share of the frames.  He balked a bit but since I do the dusting...  

So scanning photos is now on my ever-growing list of things to do.


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> it smells like a marijuana field is on fire out there.
> 
> *I guess everyone here is awake.*


Probably not for long...


----------



## Pepper

Murrmurr said:


> I just opened the back door and it smells like a marijuana field is on fire out there.
> 
> I guess everyone here is awake.


Yeah, I smell pot EVERYWHERE now.  
About today:  Just accepted my medical marijuana monthly delivery.  Having the medical need gives 10% off.  Can't smell mine, I digest it.  The edibles don't allow for variety, but I can't smoke anymore 
Not till much later of course.  I'm busy today doing laundry before it gets out of hand.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> So glad he has you for a neighbor @hollydolly !  You were his guardian Angel today


Thanks CS... I'm glad I was here because if not he would most likely have frozen outside before anyone came along.. he only had a thin shirt on so I had to bring him indoors, to warm up, but he was so cold he had to be given a blanket, and the poor man.. stunk to high heaven of Stale urine... .

I called his son.. then followed it up with a call once the paramedics were there with the old man, and even a photo...his best answer was to say his dad doesn't want any help indoors..( yeah right, I was shocked to see how dirty it was inside, no idea it was like that and the shower and bath have clearly not been used for a long time) ..and he'll get him a Help aid watch for his wrist...

Not good enough, IMO..so I will be watching out for him far more closely in future...
I hope to God that never happens to me, I;d rather be long dead than be in that position left alone , and the cupboards just full of tins of Rice and nothing else.. I;d hope my daughter would put me into a home where I wouldn't be a danger to myself..long before I got to be all alone , totally deaf almost totally blind.. and unable to care for myself


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Thanks CS... I'm glad I was here because if not he would most likely have frozen outside before anyone came along.. he only had a thin shirt on so I had to bring him indoors, to warm up, but he was so cold he had to be given a blanket, and the poor man.. stunk to high heaven of Stale urine... .
> 
> I called his son.. then followed it up with a call once the paramedics were there with the old man, and even a photo...his best answer was to say his dad doesn't want any help indoors..( yeah right, I was shocked to see how dirty it was inside, no idea it was like that and the shower and bath have clearly not been used for a long time) ..and he'll get him a Help aid watch for his wrist...
> 
> Not good enough, IMO..so I will be watching out for him far more closely in future...
> I hope to God that never happens to me, I;d rather be long dead than be in that position left alone , and the cupboards just full of tins of Rice and nothing else.. I;d hope my daughter would put me into a home where I wouldn't be a danger to myself..long before I got to be all alone , totally deaf almost totally blind.. and unable to care for myself


Is there anybody from a health and welfare office who can assess your neighbor's situation?  Did you ask this neighbor yourself whether he'd be up for someone to come in to help out with a little cleaning and cooking?  

Bless you for caring and calling the paramedics. His son sounds like a stinker.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Is there anybody from a health and welfare office who can assess your neighbor's situation?  Did you ask this neighbor yourself whether he'd be up for someone to come in to help out with a little cleaning and cooking?
> 
> Bless you for caring and calling the paramedics. His son sounds like a stinker.


There's a family friend who comes once a week to bring him some food.. and she's supposed to clean, so for all these years I've just presumed she has been cleaning, because the lace curtains to the outside world are clean as is the doorstep... but it's clear she's not been cleaning.. probably just taking a vac over the carpet and nothing more.. . and as for the food well I think she must be eating that herself.. because aside from the rice pudding cans, there is no food in there except some biscuits ( cookies)... the kitchen floor has all sorts of detritus all over it, and there was no surface I could touch without getting my hand stuck to it, door handles etc..

His son says he's refused any kind of social help, but IMO he's not in the position to make decisions for himself.. he doesn't understand what's being said to him very much.. and he's almost totally deaf and blind, but as I say because his vitals were strong and despite not drinking water or any liquids the paramedics stated for some amazing reason he's not dehydrated so there was nothing they  could do, they couldn't insist on taking him for further tests at the hospital.
Since the pandemic  there has been such a shortage of ancillary workers.. and nursing staff of any kind

My ex sister in law has dementia, and Cellulites at only 66, and due to the lack of hospital or care home places she's been provided a Hospital bed for the downstairs bedroom of her house, and has to rely on nursing staff to care for her along with her son...


----------



## Jules

What a nightmare for you to know about and have so little input, @hollydolly   It seems like a government agency needs to get in there quickly, if you don’t feel you‘re overstepping your bounds.  The old fellow obviously doesn’t have the capacity to be on his own or making decisions.


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> This was the first time my neighbor wasn't around to do our driveway and get rid of the snow. He and his family were away, so I had called a snow removal company to get rid of the snow. They said they'll come by Monday. I called them three times between Friday and today to make sure. Meanwhile, this afternoon, I had gone out and shoveled the steps and path, and the snow had become icy, so much so, that my legs were trembling because it weighed so much! I also went to the front of the driveway to get rid of the mountain of snow that is piled up there from the passing snow removal trucks. Hard as ice. They were literarily ice rocks. I threw several to the side. I got out of breath fast. My other neighbor saw me and came out to see if I needed assistance. He's in his 60s and I didn't want to bother him. God forbid something happened to him while he tried clearing my driveway!
> 
> I told him,"I'm expecting the snow removal company, but they haven't come yet."
> 
> He shook his head and left.
> 
> I called the company again, and now they told me they'll be coming soon. I told them it's really icy.
> He said "no problem" but my legs are still shaking from being out there, and that reminds me of my limitations. I used to be able to shovel our driveway in the past (although it does take time).
> 
> Without my son and neighbor to help this year, it has been quite a revelation. This will be my new normal.


Take care of yourself!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> What a nightmare for you to know about and have so little input, @hollydolly   It seems like a government agency needs to get in there quickly, if you don’t feel you‘re overstepping your bounds.  The old fellow obviously doesn’t have the capacity to be on his own or making decisions.


That's the problem I would feel like I'm overstepping my boundaries Jules, being as I know the son since we were all teenagers.. and he's clearly told me today his father ''doesn't want' any home help... I know the father is and always has been  Bombastic, and a few years ago I would have agreed that he'd refused help  because he would have said in no uncertain terms that he didn't want help.. but now he's not aware of his surroundings or who  is who in his home, or even what room he's in  which was one of the questions asked of him by the paramedics.
 We were in fact in his livingroom at the time ., but his reply at first was to say which town he's in, and after some coaxing and wild guessing, he finally said he was in the BIG room.. ( they wanted to hear livingroom of course but big room satisfied them) ,  and then he started rambling about  there being 4 rooms in the livingroom...  and then tried to coax the wall unit to eat a sweet from his candy bowl ...yet the paramedics, felt he didn't need any extra care..

I got them to call the son directly , and the son then called me and said he felt assured by the paramedics that his father only needed a little 'help aid watch' and was as fit as a flea ...


----------



## hollydolly

I knew he;d fallen the evidence was that he;d got out of bed, fallen hard, and in his attempt to steady himself he's knocked over numerous items including the lamp which was smashed.. This had clearly disorientated and confused him to the point where he perhaps went looking for help  without shoes or a coat.. and no keys..

However.. when the Paramedics questioned him as to if he;d fallen, he denied it.. no, never fell.. they asked him again 4 times over about 20 minutes, and not until the 5th time did he admit ( or remember ) he'd fallen.. but then of course couldn't describe how or where he;d fallen...


----------



## debodun

I had a dental appointment this morning. His office called at 7:30 am to tell me he has COVID and they will have to call me to re-schedule when he's back to work. Good thing this appt. wasn't an emergency.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> That's the problem I would feel like I'm overstepping my boundaries Jules, being as I know the son since we were all teenagers.. and he's clearly told me today his father ''doesn't want' any home help... I know the father is and always has been  Bombastic, and a few years ago I would have agreed that he'd refused help  because he would have said in no uncertain terms that he didn't want help.. but now he's not aware of his surroundings or who  is who in his home, or even what room he's in  which was one of the questions asked of him by the paramedics.
> We were in fact in his livingroom at the time ., but his reply at first was to say which town he's in, and after some coaxing and wild guessing, he finally said he was in the BIG room.. ( they wanted to hear livingroom of course but big room satisfied them) ,  and then he started rambling about  there being 4 rooms in the livingroom...  and then tried to coax the wall unit to eat a sweet from his candy bowl ...yet the paramedics, felt he didn't need any extra care..
> 
> I got them to call the son directly , and the son then called me and said he felt assured by the paramedics that his father only needed a little 'help aid watch' and was as fit as a flea ...


This begs the question of what level of cognitive loss or confusion does one need to have before authorities report it or step in? 

I'd guess your neighbor is already a danger to himself. He could easily accidentally set his house on fire, wander outside and get lost while improperly dressed for the weather, ingest non-foods, and so forth. His son might also take into consideration that his father's mental state leaves him highly vulnerable to scamming fast-talkers, in which case any inheritance could quickly be gone with the wind. 

What a sad situation.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> There's a family friend who comes once a week to bring him some food.. and she's supposed to clean, so for all these years I've just presumed she has been cleaning, because the lace curtains to the outside world are clean as is the doorstep... but it's clear she's not been cleaning.. probably just taking a vac over the carpet and nothing more.. . and as for the food well I think she must be eating that herself.. because aside from the rice pudding cans, there is no food in there except some biscuits ( cookies)... the kitchen floor has all sorts of detritus all over it, and there was no surface I could touch without getting my hand stuck to it, door handles etc..
> 
> His son says he's refused any kind of social help, but IMO he's not in the position to make decisions for himself.. he doesn't understand what's being said to him very much.. and he's almost totally deaf and blind, but as I say because his vitals were strong and despite not drinking water or any liquids the paramedics stated for some amazing reason he's not dehydrated so there was nothing they  could do, they couldn't insist on taking him for further tests at the hospital.
> Since the pandemic  there has been such a shortage of ancillary workers.. and nursing staff of any kind
> 
> My ex sister in law has dementia, and Cellulites at only 66, and due to the lack of hospital or care home places she's been provided a Hospital bed for the downstairs bedroom of her house, and has to rely on nursing staff to care for her along with her son...


You (if you want) could probably notify your Dept of Social Services, and tell them you suspect some form of 'elder abuse ' going on.  They would then send someone out to investigate him and his living conditions.

Would also notify his son...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> You (if you want) could probably notify your Dept of Social Services, and tell them you suspect some form of 'elder abuse ' going on.  They would then send someone out to investigate him and his living conditions.
> 
> Would also notify his son...


he's not being abused, his son is well aware of how he lives... that's the problem. The house is not messy , it's filthy but no mess if you see what I mean.. so it's not being given a deep clean, the floors are horrible.. and counter tops are dirty, and it's not against the law to have it like that if  the old guy is deemed of sound mind. According to his son, he's refused any help.. and his son comes and visits him every few weeks in the summer to  do the gardening, which is clearly for outsiders eyes, because there's nothing being done in the home..


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


> Take care of yourself!


The snow removal people finally came and cleared the driveway! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## palides2021

moviequeen1 said:


> I went on my early walk this morning around 7:10 just to see if the sidewalks had been shovelled which is a city ordiance,most were I went halfway down my street temp was 26
> I  needed to go to Walgreens so I walked to the corner of my street where there is bus stop which had not been cleared,the snow pile was too high to stand.  I walked to the next bus stop 2 blocks,the pile was smaller but I had to stand in the st by the curb
> The Walgreens I go to is  notrious for not shovelling their sidewalks in a timely manner. I took into consideration the 18 inches of snow we got yesterday, notice other businesses had their sidewalks shoveled. The driveway at Walgreens was plowed looked the sidewalk had not be touched at all. I went down a  path that had been made by others hanging on to small tree branches,part of a brick wall. I said to the manager'you need to shovel your sidewalks its a city ordiance,its awful out there' She told me 'the guy came yesterday we' re waiting for him' I didn't believe her
> I got my items&left, standing around the driveway were 3 Buffalo police cops  shooting the breeze. I thought to myself 'we pay them to do this?" went back up the same path which was difficult since I have a partial knee with arthritis. I slid&fell started crawling to push myself back up.I heard a voice behind me 'are you ok' I said 'yes 'as I was swearing to myself As was waiting for the bus across the street notice the plow guy was back  doing the driveway but not the sidewalk
> When I got home, I iced the knee as I usually do
> After lunch/nap took another walk the sun was out went halfway down the street.The joys of living in a 'winter wonderland' I'm ready for spring!


Sorry you had to go through that! Slipping and sliding on the snow/ice is no fun! Take care of your knee and please take it easy.


----------



## hollydolly

Having said all that about my 100 old neighbour..

... just about 20 minutes ago, my other very sweet  neighbour rang the bell.. with these for me.. ..They are my daughters' age , she's Polish, and they have lived here for over 10 years. I helped her and her husband with something .. and she dropped these off as a thank you gift.. how lovely was that ?.. I don't drink alcohol, but _she_ doesn't know that, and I didn't tell her  but what a lovely gesture.

Sorry for the darkness of the pic but I only had low light on in the livingroom...I was in such a rush to show you ll..










Perhaps I should have posted this on the friendly neighbours thread...


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Here is one example.
> 
> https://www.silversneakers.com/blog/7-day-meal-plan-10-ingredients/


AB, this is very interesting. I'm just starting to like sweet potatoes, in fact, I bought a bag the other day and baked 2 small ones in the toaster oven for breakfast this morning.. What a difference from those nasty, candied things at Thanksgiving.

I wonder if I could follow this plan.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been a very interesting and hectic morning.. my elderly neighbour 2 doors along, is 100 years old and lives alone. he fell this morning at home, and got disorientated, left his home without wearing shoes, and locked himself out of the house  in the freezing cold.. so it's been a morning for me to call a locksmith and get his  door open to get him in, despite explaining the circs, and the urgency, they took 3 hours to come. The ambulance are here now they've been there now for 2 hours, I left them with him  to come  back home after staying with him for over an hour while we waited for the paramedics  and then explaining all to them,  , but despite the fact that he's clearly incapable of looking after himself, he has stopped drinking fluids so now he's dehydrated, his vitals are all looking good so they can;t take him to hospital. he has no idea who they are..and should not be living alone..
> 
> I called his son who lives 2 hours away and he can't get there today... ..I know the son well, from when we were young, and IMO the son is just waiting for the father to die, so he can inherit, hence not getting him any home help


Thank goodness you were there, HD!


----------



## StarSong

I almost always have some of the orange sweet potatoes/yams on hand (don't care for the white ones).  Agree with @RadishRose, they're so much better plain than the typical sugared, marshmallowed mess served at Thanksgiving.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Thank goodness you were there, HD!


It's a darn  good thing I have no life at the moment isn't it ?


----------



## Jeni

dog sitting with my fur grandchild he had surgery yesterday.


----------



## Sliverfox

Accompanied hubby to the doctor.
After wards we stopped at the grocery store,,picked up some extra  food items.

More cold  & snow  forecast.


----------



## Aneeda72

Stella is sick, had diarrhea last night so had to wash all her bedding and her this morning.  She refuses to eat and is just sleeping; but she did drink a little this morning.  Strange as we never take her out.  She has decided to sleep all day.  She will have to go to the vet if she does not feel better.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> It's a darn  good thing I have no life at the moment isn't it ?


Yes, you should be a named beneficiary in his will!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Yes, you should be a named beneficiary in his will!


yes I should be .. instead I've just treated myself to a Chinese take-away...


----------



## MrPants

Floating around in the warm south Atlantic Ocean today


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> yes I should be .. instead I've just treated myself to a Chinese take-away...


You deserve a treat.  And it was lovely of your neighbours to drop off a thank you gift.  

Those paramedics should be ashamed of themselves!  He’s obviously not fit to be on his own.  I won’t comment on the son.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> You deserve a treat.  And it was lovely of your neighbours to drop off a thank you gift.
> 
> Those paramedics should be ashamed of themselves!  He’s obviously not fit to be on his own.  I won’t comment on the son.


Thanks Jules.. and yes with regard the paramedics and the son.. I agree with you..


----------



## Rah-Rah

Hubby will be coming home from work shortly and then the birthday fun begins. Out to the Mexican Restaurant, good food, Margaritas, and then back home for some good old fashion pampering from my wonderful hubby.


----------



## David777

Have a Dell UHD 24 inch 4k external monitor running off my laptop.  Watching the below, my eyes about 1 foot from screen center.  Below is for the Windows 10 Firefox browser.

8:41pm PST.  Just spent last half hour sequencing through portrait art images.  Not something I've done before with my computer but hey new things to find every day.  This photographer (landscape/nature) will repeat in the future since looking at women's pretty faces close up has always made me happy though don't do portraits.  

On https://www.yahoo.com/

Search with "faces women beautiful"
mouse select one's browser Images tab.
Thumbnails display.
Mouse select the top left image that then displays that center screen.
Use the arrow at frame right to sequence through images.
-----------------------

Lots of smiling beautiful eyes and lips has put me feeling...kissy. Like the close-ups with high skin detail. Notice in the below the rectangular white reflections in her eyes that reflects the shape of the studio lighting used. 





Edit add:
Also tried "faces womens brunette" and "faces womens eyeglasses" that had good results.  The latter I liked best, had many images from eyeglass businesses so many more professional, everyday, and a look of intelligent inner deepness in the models.  More attracted to women looking so.  

The Yahoo site Images were also easy to view conveniently on my Android smartphone using same search terms.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I started the process of adding photos to a USB for use in a digital frame.  Today I'll scan the framed photos that inhabited the fireplace mantel and will put the frames in the donation box.  Hope to get through this chore today and move onto something tomorrow that I've been putting off for several years - going through all our out-of-date desktops and laptops, learn how to wipe their hard drive (or remove them???) so I can drop them off at the city haz waste recycling center this weekend. 

Will look under the SF "Computers and Phones" heading to see if anyone has posted instructions (or links) for how to do this. Yes, the internet is loaded with advice, but I'm hoping to be pointed in a good direction from my SF friends.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Today I am not doing much. I was anticipating watching the snow fall outside my window and there is some snow falling , but nothing is laying because it is too warm here. They call off schools today for wet roads which means my youngest daughter is home and we will have some mom/daughter time together sharing coffee together and just chatting.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got up, had  breakfast.
Evidently my get up & go is still in bed.


----------



## debodun

After trash pickup, I filled my recycling bin again with used newspapers (the ones I used to wrap things when I moved). Took the emptied boxes down to the basement. Now only 13 boxes of used newspapers remaining. Probably will take 2 or 3 more weeks (they only pick up here once a week).

Spent the rest of the morning hanging pictures - just to get them up and off the floor.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Raw and gloomy weather here… kept a beauty salon appt for a trim, exchanged books at the library, washing clothes and now settled down with an Inspector Morse book and a heating pad on my back. Life is good


----------



## Don M.

Today is a "stuck in the house" day.  A big Arctic air mass has hit, and we probably won't see temperatures going above freezing until the weekend.  I went through the house this morning and changed the batteries in the smoke detectors, and after a quick lunch/snack, I'll shut my computer down, open the case, and clean out any dust/dirt buildup in it.  I've almost run out of indoor chores in the past couple of weeks, and looking forward to Spring.


----------



## debodun

Don M. said:


> I've almost run out of indoor chores.


Come to my house, I'll keep you busy!


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had one of my weekly ladies meetings.., and that took up  an hour and a half, and when I left there I walked into town, and picked up a few things from a couple of different stores, then stopped off at the pub for a Latte,  before heading back to the car just as it was getting dark.

 I learned that the new Art & craft class is starting  up again since closing due to the pandemic last year.. so I'm going to give it a try one morning a week.... I'm so useless at crafts I feel that someone must be able to show me something I can do .. ..but in all seriousness, we've all been imprisoned in our homes, so we've not been able to socialise very much if at all for the last 2 years, , so i thought it would be at least an opportunity to meet new people... even if I _never_ learn to draw..or stick glue somewhere.. 

I got offered a part-time Job, out of the pure thin air. I hadn't been looking for  work, altho' it had crossed my mind once or twice, but today, I was offered the chance to work for 2 days a week. I was absolutely flattered that these people would think of me , so I think I might take it. Gonna let them know by tomorrow.. if I do take it I'll tell you all what it is.. it's nothing super amazing.. but I'm just chuffed someone thought I would be the right candidate for this job, without any discussions or  interviews or anything..


----------



## Aneeda72

I am very tired, have not slept much the last two nights.

Stella is still feeling poorly but ate a little and drank a lot so she is on the mend.  Took Joey to get his booster.  He is staying home another week from work.  He is afraid to go as he is worried he will get Covid again.  I am worried too.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72   could you give Stella a *tiny little bit *of something like a Tums pill to help settle her tummy, etc.  A friend did this for a small dog, not as itty bitty as Stella though, and it worked.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72  I am glad that Stella has taken in some nourishment and fluid.  I hope she will quickly improve!
I'm glad Joey got a booster!


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
I am glad your neighbor showed you appreciation. That, plus the job offer without you job searching, are both positive feeling boosts! 
And I wondered if that art class would _ever start, so that's another pick-me-up.  I wish I could go with you! _


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I walked to the store for a few things.

Now I'm studying the possible reasons for my check engine light to come on. 





This particular warning light is like a scratch-off lottery ticket.  It could indicate something minor like a $20.00 gas cap, several hundred dollars for a new catalytic converter, or many things in between. 

My bet is that there is a crack or hole in the rusted fuel filler neck that is allowing air into the system.

I'll take it to the local repair shop on Monday and see which of us will be the winner!


----------



## Rah-Rah

I got my grocery shopping done this morning and now I am just relaxing until I start thinking about what to make for dinner.


----------



## MickaC

What am i doing today........shovelling snow......got another dump last nite and this morning.
That's all i do......is shovel.....and shovel.......I NEED A LIFE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I have Walmarted, cooked ahead today (bean soup and cornbread), finished my inspector Morse book and started a new book, “The Master Butchers Singing Club.”   Made a proper pot of Barry’s Irish Tea and ate the crusty end-piece of the corner bread with it (it’s not Irish soda bread but still… )

shortly I’ll pack as I’m headed out to a weekend retreat a couple hours west of here.  Looking forward to it… haven’t had any spiritual “time away” since before the Pandemic.  2.5 days of spiritual R&R may not untie all my spiritual and emotions “knots” but perhaps it will loosen them


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> What am i doing today........shovelling snow......got another dump last nite and this morning.
> That's all i do......is shovel.....and shovel.......I NEED A LIFE !!!!!!!!!


Have you considered buying a small snow blower?


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday turned into a cooking/baking day.  I cooked some (vegan) sausage, peppers and onions to use up the 6 beautiful bell peppers I bought earlier in the week.  Also made a pot of tomato sauce and baked two loaves of rosemary bread with dough I'd started the day before.  

Am considering starting some pizza dough today to make up some pizzas tomorrow.


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> I have Walmarted, cooked ahead today (bean soup and cornbread), finished my inspector Morse book and started a new book, “The Master Butchers Singing Club.”   Made a proper pot of Barry’s Irish Tea and ate the crusty end-piece of the corner bread with it (it’s not Irish soda bread but still… )
> 
> shortly I’ll pack as I’m headed out to a weekend retreat a couple hours west of here.  Looking forward to it… haven’t had any spiritual “time away” since before the Pandemic.  2.5 days of spiritual R&R may not untie all my spiritual and emotions “knots” but perhaps it will loosen them


That retreat sounds wonderful....wish I could go somewhere like that.
Are massages included?


----------



## dobielvr

I'm dog sitting again this wknd.  So far no accidents in the house.  Been outside twice already this morning, and it's only 10:15am.  First time was at 8am.

Have some lamb shanks thawing on the counter for tmrw.  Making them w/bulgar pilaf, and my cheese berags I made
at Christmas time.  I will be also trying my hand at making some tzatziki.  The food is for my cousin and his wife.
She doesn't cook.

Meanwhile, I'm waiting for this fog to fade away and the sun to shine through.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I have Walmarted, cooked ahead today (bean soup and cornbread), finished my inspector Morse book and started a new book, “The Master Butchers Singing Club.”   Made a proper pot of Barry’s Irish Tea and ate the crusty end-piece of the corner bread with it (it’s not Irish soda bread but still… )

shortly I’ll pack as I’m headed out to a weekend retreat a couple hours west of here.  Looking forward to it… haven’t had any spiritual “time away” since before the Pandemic.  2.5 days of spiritual R&R may not untie all my spiritual and emotions “knots” but perhaps it will loosen them 


dobielvr said:


> That retreat sounds wonderful....wish I could go somewhere like that.
> Are massages included?


lol I doubt it, @dobielvr … run by nuns


----------



## hollydolly

Well today..I;ve done a load of not very much...

Called the Doctor surgery  this morning, because I've been having pain specifically somewhere, and thought it needed  attention, so they got him to call me about 2 hours later and  after a telephone consultation he agreed, and arranged for a prescription to be left  and picked up by me at the town pharmacy which is in  in the Supermarket .. so I drove down there, having never previously had any intention of going into town today.

.. so while I was at the supermarket I picked up a few bits of groceries that I'd not got yesterday .and then drove to Aldi to get milk, which they sell for exactly half the price of the first supermarket.. , and as I buy it in bulk it makes a big difference to the price.

This afternoon.. I had to mess about with the TV, our providers ( SKY) had made my favourite channel  subscription only out of the blue,  and to be able to access this I had to log into our account, and jump through hoops. Trouble was, it wasn't accepting the password.. so all that took unnecessary time and hassle .. texts flying between my estranged  o/h and me while he's working.. because he's the techi one.. ,and I'm not, but ultimately I got it done after a lot of Faffing....

I officially Accepted that job offer..by email... the job is as a receptionist in a Private Health facility ...they'll send me more details next week..  . I'm pleased to now get out into the workforce again after being retired for 4 years, .. it'll get me a chance to meet new people, especially since we've all been locked up this last 2 years ..

Daughter rang tonight as she left work,... and was on the phone for an hour , haven't had a proper chance to speak to her since  her offer was accepted on the new house...

Just had Prawns, Scallops and kale served in a Lobster, cream  and parmesan sauce.. for dinner, with home made 3 cheese bread..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well today..I;ve done a load of not very much...
> 
> Called the Doctor surgery  this morning, because I've been having pain specifically somewhere, and thought it needed  attention, so they got him to call me about 2 hours later and  after a telephone consultation he agreed, and arranged for a prescription to be left  and picked up by me at the town pharmacy which is in  in the Supermarket .. so I drove down there, having never previously had any intention of going into town today.
> 
> .. so while I was at the supermarket I picked up a few bits of groceries that I'd not got yesterday .and then drove to Aldi to get milk, which they sell for exactly half the price of the first supermarket.. , and as I buy it in bulk it makes a big difference to the price.
> 
> This afternoon.. I had to mess about with the TV, our providers ( SKY) had made my favourite channel  subscription only out of the blue,  and to be able to acces this I had to log into our account, and jump through hoops. Trouble was, it wasn't accepting the password.. so all that took unnecessary time and hassle .. texts flying between my estranged  o/h and me while he's working.. because he's the techi one.. ,and I'm not, but ultimately I got it done after a lot of Faffing....
> 
> I officially Accepted that job offer..by email... the job is as a receptionist in a Private Health facility ...they'll send me more details next week..  . I'm pleased to now get out into the workforce again after being retired for 4 years, .. it'll get me a chance to meet new people, especially since we've all been locked up this last 2 years ..
> 
> Daughter rang tonight as she left work,... and was on the phone for an hour , haven't had a proper chance to speak to her since  her offer was accepted on the new house...
> 
> Just had Prawns, Scallops and kale served in a Lbster, cream  and parmesan sauce.. for dinner, with home made 3 cheese bread..


@hollydolly 

Hols, I can see you in the job you've just accepted. It's just what you need right now, as you are a people-person. Do you know when you start?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, I can see you in the job you've just accepted. It's just what you need right now, as you are a people-person. Do you know when you start?


Thanks Pinks... ..no I don't know when I'll start I think perhaps week after next, because I told them I have several appointments which have to be met this coming week...


----------



## Sliverfox

Not a whole heck of a lot today.
Hubby & I  did   make  quick  trip into grocery to pick up lunch.
While in town I   got  some books at  the library


----------



## Jules

That’s wonderful @hollydolly   Two days is just the right amount of time.  

Made a lemon pie this morning and played bridge this afternoon.  Will head out for a walk soon - that’s even more needed after making a pie.


----------



## Kaila

Congratulations on that job, @hollydolly  It sounds good!


----------



## Rah-Rah

@hollydolly  congratulations on accepting the job. The job sounds great and you will be fantastic at it.


----------



## hollydolly

Rah-Rah said:


> @hollydolly  congratulations on accepting the job. The job sounds great and you will be fantastic at it.


well, thank you that's kind of you...


----------



## StarSong

Wishes you the best in your new job.  So happy for you  - and for them!


----------



## RobinWren

MickaC said:


> What am i doing today........shovelling snow......got another dump last nite and this morning.
> That's all i do......is shovel.....and shovel.......I NEED A LIFE !!!!!!!!!


move to BC, we had a lovely sunny day today then again health care is in a mess, empty shelves, gas pretty expensive, but it is still paradise.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have laundry to do and I might dry it in the dryers which I never do. If I hang it in the shower when it is so cold out, it makes my apartment too cold, especially during the night. Right now, having coffee and that's all I know.


----------



## Furryanimal

Back to supporting my rugby team after an enforced month off...as long as the pitch is not frozen!


----------



## fatboy

will watch NFL playoffs later,not sure what i am going to do until then.might go back to bed,cat woke me up too early.


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly ......  Congratulations on your new venture......ENJOY.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly ......  Congratulations on your new venture......ENJOY.


thanks Mica... not sure what it'll entail, or whether I'll like it, but it's worth trying for sure...


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Have you considered buying a small snow blower?


I have considered them.
I've looked at electric ones.....but.....everything is plastic including the blades.....they are very light.....heavy snow, they just walk over top,  i've seen them work, not impressed.
The regular kind, expensive, i find them very hard to handle, even the smaller ones, because the way my step into the house in the garage, can't get through the door to the back.....it would have to be left outside and cover it......starting them can be a real pain.
They can be arm breakers, just like the older walking tillers, which i used for years on the farm.
Thanks for your suggestion Jules.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Doing? Resting myself. After work I did a load of laundry, did poop-scooping duty, picked up a bunch of twigs and other random debris from the lawn, mowed the lawn, brushed Maggiecat, and now I'm resting and reading on my laptop. Maybe I'll play some solitaire. 

I wish I was a little rock, sitting on a hill
Doing nothing all day long but just a-sittin still.

I wouldn't eat
I wouldn't sleep
I wouldn't even wash.

I'd just sit still a thousand years
And rest myself, by gosh!

Two days off, and I need it.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Sitting on the couch next to hubby just waiting for the football games to begin.


----------



## Aneeda72

Celebrate Joey’s birthday then took him other to the other group home to see his brother.  . Home closed to visitors -they all have Covid.  . . Anyway, picture of Joey who wanted candles on a chocolate cake.  Got him a large cupcake.


----------



## Liberty

We are ensconced in front of the big big crackling fire.  

Hub had this big Texas Red Cedar log he wanted to burn so he went and got out his 
new “flame thrower”.  Mom and I used to always caution him when he was building the house  to be careful when handling 
heavy equipment or power tools.

Well, he hurt himself opening the box - forget using it…lol, he dropped it on a book that dropped on his foot!    At least no need to "drop and roll"...lol


----------



## bingo

MickaC said:


> I have considered them.
> I've looked at electric ones.....but.....everything is plastic including the blades.....they are very light.....heavy snow, they just walk over top,  i've seen them work, not impressed.
> The regular kind, expensive, i find them very hard to handle, even the smaller ones, because the way my step into the house in the garage, can't get through the door to the back.....it would have to be left outside and cover it......starting them can be a real pain.
> They can be arm breakers, just like the older walking tillers, which i used for years on the farm.
> Thanks for your suggestion Jules.


we had one of those gas powered  pull start...was very hard to do...they  got electric  start now...but we settled  on a snow jo...yeah...plastic parts...we only need small path...not going in gravel...my husband  almost pulled his arm outta socket  with big one


----------



## Mizmo

nursing thumb...really painful now and cyst has grown....helps to hold hand.
any offers.....gentlemen only ...
need a good  shot vodka and tonic tonight
roll on Thursday


----------



## Pecos

Working on my taxes, getting everything together is a true exercise in frustration.


----------



## MickaC

@Pecos ........nice to hear from you......i've missed you.


----------



## MickaC

I'm not saying what it did today.......and i'm not saying what i did today.
You're all smart people, i'm sure you'll figure it out....


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> @Pecos ........nice to hear from you......i've missed you.


you've not been paying attention chickadee.. Pecos has been posting several times this week... 


I saw you Pecos, even if Madame Micka, didn't...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> you've not been paying attention chickadee.. Pecos has been posting several times this week...
> 
> 
> I saw you Pecos, even if Madame Micka, didn't...


OOPS.......missed them.


----------



## Jules

Twice a year I defrost the freezer & this was one of the times.  It’s a small commercial unit and it’s almost impossible to find a replacement so I don’t have to deal with this 3+ hour exercise.  At least it’s organized now.  Walked a couple of miles.  Procrastinated dealing with organizing photos.


----------



## Knight

Relaxing after taking my wife shopping at Home depot to show her why ripping out the tub & toilet in our 2nd. bathroom to replace those  with a corner shower & bidet space wise  & more importantly my labor to do this as a project isn't possible.


----------



## Shero

Today, I am loafing around. After a day's riding yesterday, this girl needs a rest. House is quiet, hubby doing some ocean fishing with a friend and I am hoping they bring home something for dinner


----------



## Rah-Rah

Watching the Green Bay & San Francisco game with hubby.


----------



## win231

I had 8 friends over for my birthday.  It was on 1-9-22, but my ex GF wanted to come & she needed to wait to take time off work in AZ where she lives.  Someone brought "Baclava."  I'll be dreaming about it tonight.  It was worth the extra insulin.
Good thing someone took the rest of it home so it wouldn't be here.........


----------



## Georgiagranny

As soon as it warms up, I'm gonna go out and cut back all the dead flowers that I didn't seem to get around to in the fall. Better late than not at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it feels like raw ice out in the garden today, but I had to go out anyway and just generally tidy up plants etc.... 

Other than the general daily chores, I've just stayed home in the warm with my big chunky lambswool jersey on... and spent some time clearing up old pictures and files from my Computer..

It's 2.30pm.. I had breakfast sausage and Omelette for brunch, and some Brazil nuts for a little snack at lunchtime.. 

I've got no plans for today.. I was going to take the car and have it washed but I'll wait for another day.. it's too chilly to venture out..


----------



## Pepper

win231 said:


> I had 8 friends over for my birthday.  It was on 1-9-22


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WIN!
Many More*​


----------



## Rah-Rah

Watching online church with my husband and then we will watch the football games together. That sounds like a great combination.


----------



## StarSong

Knight said:


> Relaxing after taking my wife shopping at Home depot to show her why ripping out the tub & toilet in our 2nd. bathroom to replace those  with a corner shower & bidet space wise  & more importantly my labor to do this as a project isn't possible.


Is she convinced?


----------



## Knight

StarSong said:


> Is she convinced?


Yes. Taking her to Home Depot & showing her  what she wanted  & how the space wouldn't allow it all to fit was a stroke of genius on my part.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I made a pretty good start at clearing my desk and its general area - a bigger chore than it sounds - and should be able to finish it off today.  Will have a relatively quick masked, outdoor visit with our daughter's family.  DD and SIL are both teachers and their two children are school age.  They're all in schools where Covid is running wild - roughly 25% absenteeism so they don't want to take any chances with us.


----------



## Pepper

I shopped, picked up prescriptions.  I am now doing laundry and later will clean a ton of unwashed dishes, pots, etc.  I am a dishwasher.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Wonderful news I was just notified by my youngest daughter who went out with her boyfriend this morning and now he is her fiancé.


----------



## StarSong

Rah-Rah said:


> Wonderful news I was just notified by my youngest daughter who went out with her boyfriend this morning and now he is her fiancé.


Congratulations to your family!


----------



## Rah-Rah

StarSong said:


> Congratulations to your family!


Thank You, we knew it was coming because he did talk with my husband about it but not exactly when. It is very exciting.


----------



## Don M.

I fixed a leaking faucet in the laundry room sink, this morning....just a small pinched O-Ring....I had a spare in an assortment I keep on hand.  Now, I'm just killing time waiting for the NFL games to start.....C'mon Chiefs!!


----------



## StarSong

Don M. said:


> I fixed a leaking faucet in the laundry room sink, this morning....just a small pinched O-Ring....I had a spare in an assortment I keep on hand.  Now, I'm just killing time waiting for the NFL games to start.....C'mon Chiefs!!


I'm delighted that SF and LA both won.  Green Bay has been my favorite team since Bart Starr days, but not this year.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> I have considered them.
> I've looked at electric ones.....but.....everything is plastic including the blades.....they are very light.....heavy snow, they just walk over top,  i've seen them work, not impressed.
> The regular kind, expensive, i find them very hard to handle, even the smaller ones, because the way my step into the house in the garage, can't get through the door to the back.....it would have to be left outside and cover it......starting them can be a real pain.
> They can be arm breakers, just like the older walking tillers, which i used for years on the farm.
> Thanks for your suggestion Jules.


I found what you need!


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I found what you need!
> 
> View attachment 205103 Awesome, katlupe.......tell me where i can order them......i'll get 2.


----------



## dseag2

We each received a $25 gift card for Wal-Mart (which is somewhere we never shop) when we were boosted, and we went grocery shopping there today.  Got $95 worth of groceries for $45.   

I will have to say, it was much quicker checking out at Wal-Mart than it has been at any grocery store during the past month.  They had lots of cashiers there.  My go-to grocery stores typically have 2 or 3 these days and the lines are long.  I walked out of one grocery store yesterday after looking at the lines.


----------



## dseag2

win231 said:


> I had 8 friends over for my birthday.  It was on 1-9-22, but my ex GF wanted to come & she needed to wait to take time off work in AZ where she lives.  Someone brought "Baclava."  I'll be dreaming about it tonight.  It was worth the extra insulin.
> Good thing someone took the rest of it home so it wouldn't be here.........


It's Baklava, it's Greek, it's delicious and it's all syrup!  A Belated Happy Birthday, Win!


----------



## john19485

Cleaning my room up


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I got my laundry done, but did not put it in the dryer. Hanging in my shower to dry. 

Today my plan is to vacuum, dust and maybe go to the store. It snowed but not sure how much since I have been covering my windows at night. I hear snow plows and related equipment since around 4 this morning.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I dunno what I'm gonna do today, but I'll think of something. The sun will be out, and it will be much warmer than yesterday. Our *normal* daytime temp for this time of year is 54. We didn't make it yesterday. We'll exceed that today. Yay.

I did go out yesterday morning to cut down some dead stalks of flowers, but geez! it was soooo cold. I even had fingerless gloves on under my gardening gloves and still couldn't manage. Only the Mexican petunias got cut back before I gave it up. Still...did more than nothing, right?

Yesterday I got my hair cut and *blued* it (colored!).

And mark your calendars! DD, who doesn't cook, made a casserole for supper last night. Of course I ate! There might even be leftovers for lunch today.

@hollydolly When's your first day at the new job?


----------



## hollydolly

john19485 said:


> Cleaning my room up


it's telling me this video is private...


----------



## hollydolly

@Georgiagranny , I don't know when the first day of my new job will start,  I think it's next week, but I'll hear from someone at some point today or tomorrow, I'm sure..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> it's telling me this video is private...


We can probably assume that the room is in such need of cleaning that OP doesn't want us to see it


----------



## hollydolly

I'm waiting for  a delivery which doesn't have any tracking ( not Amazon).. so I haven't a clue when it will arrive. 

I want to go  to the Barn and use the work bench in there to glue some new non slip soles to my new ankle boots.. and altho' I have the  Video ring doorbell, which will alert me on my iphone when the doorbell rings .. The Barn is at the back of the house  quite a distance from the front door.. so I don't want the driver to take it away again if he doesn't get a reply in 3 seconds flat which is what they all seem to do these days.
 God alone knows what elderly or disabled people do to get their parcels, because unless you're a marathon runner and answer the door in a flash they're off again.. or just leave it dumped on the doorstep.. ( in the Uk they're supposed to wait for the door to be answered or return another day) 

Anyway fortunately I have lighting  and heating in the barn, so even if I don't get to do it until later this afternoon when it's dark it'll be ok...


----------



## Pepper

This morning we take Buffy back to the vet and hopefully her cone collar will be removed and I can put litter back in the box.  I bought them a new box, rug, shovel and nail clippers.  With litter back in the box Max can stop peeing and pooping on the floor.  If he doesn't HE has a big problem with me as I do with him.  She can finally enjoy a nice big poop, as the trauma clogged her up.  We will be getting her oncology report, and I'm to scared to contemplate that.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> This morning we take Buffy back to the vet and hopefully her cone collar will be removed and I can put litter back in the box.  I bought them a new box, rug, shovel and nail clippers.  With litter back in the box Max can stop peeing and pooping on the floor.  If he doesn't HE has a big problem with me as I do with him.  She can finally enjoy a nice big poop, as the trauma clogged her up.  *We will be getting her oncology report, and I'm to scared to contemplate that.*


Keeping a good thought for your sweet Buffy.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
*I'm seriously considering* trying my left forefinger to type with, my right forefinger, which I usually type with is suffering and is needing a complete rest.

You ambidextrous people are so lucky.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I will be going over to my oldest daughters home today to spend some time with her.


----------



## StarSong

Weather was gorgeous yesterday, mid 70s, so had a much longer visit than expected with DD and family  and therefore didn't finish clearing and deep cleaning my desk, bookshelves and the rest of my office area. Will get back on that today.

Since the dog has a groomer appointment later this morning, I'll use the dogsitting opportunity to hit a store that's farther away than my usual haunts but carries some hard to find items.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> it's telling me this video is private...


Same here, in the USA.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Back from my retreat, which was *wonderful*…. Cooking ahead, sorting through boxes, chunking a bunch of stuff, reading, sipping a second cup of coffee… relaxing


----------



## john19485

hollydolly said:


> it's telling me this video is private...


Does it work now?
Cleaning my room up


----------



## Pinky

Received a text message on my cellphone from my bank .. saying my online account is closed, and to reply with "Y". I phoned my branch, and as suspected, it was phishing. The employee said that these are more common around the holidays (Xmas). It's the first I've ever received. I checked my online account and it's still accessible.

Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Received a text message on my cellphone from my bank .. saying my online account is closed, and to reply with "Y". I phoned my branch, and as suspected, it was phishing. The employee said that these are more common around the holidays (Xmas). It's the first I've ever received. I checked my online account and it's still accessible.
> 
> Anyone else had this experience?


I've not had it personally  but I know people who have.. these scammers hope you will just click on the link in the convincing email that's sent...


----------



## hollydolly

john19485 said:


> Does it work now?
> Cleaning my room up


yes working fine now John


----------



## Mizmo

Follow up on my post above re thumb and double vodka..
Well...seems liquor is very bad for nerve pain which is mostly what mine is as it stimulates the nerves if you have damage so don't ever do it.!

dang, dang and that bad word .f. that was mentioned in another post coz it fits better.
Yes I have used it once in a while...

SO right now I will just have a cuppa chamomile tea if I can find it in my cupboards
cheers ,I think


----------



## MickaC

Today, officially, have caught up with all the snow shovelling in the back yard.
Had my driveway cleared this morning......up to 120.00 clearing it so far this month.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I've not had it personally  but I know people who have.. these scammers hope you will just click on the link in the convincing email that's sent...



Yes,,,I had text to my mobile telling me my bank acct had been de activated and to call a number which they provided. Of course I did not . Checked my bank on line and everything was okay.  Also I have never supplied my mobile number to my bank so that alerted me right away.
 So I deleted that text and immediately got another one giving me a website link supposedly to my bank ..again deleted. Had the same thing happen with email re my credit card acct....
Unfortunately some older people do fall for these scams


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Back from my retreat, which was *wonderful*…. Cooking ahead, sorting through boxes, chunking a bunch of stuff, reading, sipping a second cup of coffee… relaxing


Glad you came back!   
You _look _very relaxed and refreshed!


----------



## Marie5656

*Went to the doctor this morning. Came home, spent some time down stairs visiting with friends.  Now sitting with my feet up, enjoying part of a sub I bought at the grocery store and watching you tube videos*


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> to 120.00 clearing it so far this month


You and your back are worth it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

What I did today was...cleaned Maggiecat's litter box, brushed Maggiecat, made the bed, and...absolutely nothing else. My butt hurts from sitting. And now it's time for bed because I gotta work tomorrow. Seems that when I have to work, I come home and accomplish all sorts of things. Energy begets energy.


----------



## Furryanimal

Getting up at the crack of dawn for my shopping delivery...arriving between 6a.m. and 8a.m.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Getting up at the crack of dawn for my shopping delivery...arriving between 6a.m. and 8a.m.


was it free delivery ?


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching it  snow.

Lots of household chores I should be doing,,, tires me out thinking about them.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> was it free delivery ?


As I spent £40 yes.You can get a lot from Iceland for that


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's dull, foggy, and cold here today..so I'm staying home again.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:40,walk back/forth in front of our apt building,it was 'balmy' outside temp was 26. 
This morning, Wendy, our volunteer director at Canopy of Neighbors is picking me up at 9 because some of the sidewalks are not completely shoveled. She offered to do this which I really appreciate. This will be the 1st time since mid Dec I've been in the Canopy office, I'll be doing some filing
The rest of my day hope to get another longer walk in ,read NYT,my book, watch the Australian Open tennis on ESPN tonight


----------



## Liberty

Well, since yesterday the fire dept. practiced turning around the big pumper in 
our driveway entrance, think we'll just go to the grocery and drop a car off to get inspected.  

Neighbor had a brush fire get away from her so the fire dept put it out.  They had a new driver that needed some practice so it worked out ok.  Hub is the fire commissioner so that meant kicking some gravel and having a good chat for a while.


----------



## MickaC

Garbage to the curb.
My wee girl, Shaalee, goes to her groomer this morning, she's always a happy little girl when she gets all pretty.
But.....she'll be a cold little ice cube going out for her jobs, she will NOT do any jobs with her sweater or coat on, wish she would.
I will actually have today, without shovelling.
But......Mother Nature is supposed to deliver more of that white crap tomorrow, can't win.
I'm starting to get physically sick.


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Hub is the fire commissioner so that meant* kicking some gravel *and having a good chat for a while.


Never heard that expression before but love it!


----------



## Chet

It's a cold overcast day with flurries and not one to go out into to do anything, so I'll just stay home and putter and hope for improvement tomorrow.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I was able to get everything I wanted at Costco Business Center.  When I got home I started two loaves worth of whole wheat bread dough and enough regular pizza dough for 10 pizzas and 24 calzones.  

I'll be baking up a storm this afternoon. Some for our freezer, some for my kids' freezers!


----------



## Rah-Rah

Today I will be doing the cleaning of the bathrooms and putting away the dishing in the dishwasher. Not much else going on during the day. I will also take my dog on a little walk. Then I think I will be cooking burgers for dinner tonight and then back to watching the Australian Tennis Open in the evening with my husband.


----------



## Jules

moviequeen1 said:


> our volunteer director at Canopy of Neighbors


Sue, I keep meaning to ask what this group is.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fortnightly shop today.  Quite a few gaps on the shelves, but got enough to do. Then Mrs. L decided to have a look round the clothing for a dressing gown, but and ended up buying 4 pairs of trousers!


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Watching it  snow.
> 
> Lots of household chores I should be doing,,, tires me out thinking about them.


I agree that watching the snow fall, is _more important!     _


----------



## Kaila

Rah-Rah said:


> I will also take my dog on a little walk.


What kind of doggie do you have?  Big or small?  Old or young? I don't remember hearing, before. Forgive me if you already told us.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Kaila said:


> What kind of doggie do you have?  Big or small?  Old or young? I don't remember hearing, before. Forgive me if you already told us.


He is a Yorkie. He is on the small side. He is 6 years old so not very old.


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> I made a tiny snowman, nothing fancy, no face items, just three balls of snow about a foot and a half tall.  But it is the only thing I've gotten done on my 4 day holiday weekend, so I'm trying to convince myself he's an accomplishment.  I hope I am not such a lazy do-nothing after I retire (just 7 more weeks!).


Let the countdown begin!!!!!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Took my morning walk, which is two miles now.  . Plan to watch tv, color in my book while I do so, as usual.  Then play my computer game while I watch tv.  . Then tonight read my book some, without watching tv.  . Usual stuff I do every day.
> 
> It’s not boring, but it is pretty much the same day in and day; except for doctor appointments.
> 
> Tomorrow I have the test on my liver. . The next day take Joey for his Covid booster shot.  Friday take Stella to be fixed.  .


There is nothing wrong with "same ol', same ol'".  Not only is there comfort in having a routine, but years ago I discovered that when something "exciting" was happening, it was usually a bad thing.  This is when I worked in Quality Control with a company that had the Government contract to make connectors for  nuclear missiles.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I've been storing all my file boxes into storage boxes with lids.. so they're out of sight for the first time in years..


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Garbage to the curb.
> My wee girl, Shaalee, goes to her groomer this morning, she's always a happy little girl when she gets all pretty.
> But.....she'll be a cold little ice cube going out for her jobs, she will NOT do any jobs with her sweater or coat on, wish she would.
> I will actually have today, without shovelling.
> But......Mother Nature is supposed to deliver more of that white crap tomorrow, can't win.
> I'm starting to get physically sick.


I would love to see Shaalee's pix....anything you would want to share?


----------



## Sliverfox

Got Christmas decorations put away.

Learned that my left arm is weak,, got get to exercising that arm.
Didn't realize that I use my right  hand/ arm so  much.


----------



## Trila

I have a full docket planned for this week....
Yesterday, we went into town in the morning.  Due to a series of fortunate circumstances, all of our errands went smoothly (even Wal-Mart), so we got home earlier than expected.

In the afternoon, I finished digging up the yucca plants that are in the field that we burn every winter.  Just in the nick of time, too.  Within 5 minutes of my getting the last one out,  lit the field. I'm sure glad that he waited for me to finish!  LOL

Today we cleaned behind and under the refrigerator.  Yea!  I like to get that done, otherwise my imagination as to what is back there, starts to scare me!  After that, I took down the Christmas tree.   Yes....I said Christmas tree!  We both like the way it looks, so I never take it down until about the 3rd week of January.  So, anyway, it's all packed up & put away.  Now the living room looks like something is missing!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila  Hm. It took a couple of tries...just kept going "ping" at first. I don't know if I can do it twice, though!


----------



## Michael Z

Ancestry.com trial subscription. Oh boy, what have I started!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila  Hm. It took a couple of tries...just kept going "ping" at first. I don't know if I can do it twice, though!


Ok, there is nothing here, so we'll do this together.

#1- click on the paperclip
#2- chose where your picture is at (downloads, etc)
#3- click on your picture
#4- click "insert", then "thumbnail"
# 5- "post"


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila View attachment 205377


Oh!  I got it...you did it....I knew you could!!!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila View attachment 205377


 said that it is a really nice iris!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila  Hm. It took a couple of tries...just kept going "ping" at first. I don't know if I can do it twice, though!


You got this!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> said that it is a really nice iris!


Nobody told this one that it's supposed to bloom in the spring. It only ever blooms in the fall. Go figure. And it's the only white one of a couple of hundred iris.


----------



## Medusa

ATM, playing amazon chess with my son, over our laptops.  He's wiping the board with me.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> After that, I took down the Christmas tree. Yes....I said Christmas tree! We both like the way it looks, so I never take it down until about the 3rd week of January. So, anyway, it's all packed up & put away. Now the living room looks like something is missing!


Yes!  Something *is missing!* A decorated _tree!_ 
 It's great to _see you today, and to read your updates, and your friendly posts for others , Trila! _


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Yes!  Something *is missing!* A decorated _tree!_
> It's great to _see you today, and to read your updates, and your friendly posts for others , Trila! _


I agree, I miss her when she's not posting.


----------



## Medusa

Medusa said:


> ATM, playing amazon chess with my son, over our laptops.  He's wiping the board with me.


Well, Amazon Chess sucks.  Stupid Amazons.


----------



## Shero

Aussies are celebrating as best they can Australia Day. Invited to go watch the fireworks, but we do not think we want to risk being with a crowd.
Instead having drinks at one of our neighbors this evening and they have assured me they are going to put a few shrimps on the barbie


----------



## Rah-Rah

Shero said:


> Aussies are celebrating as best they can Australia Day. Invited to go watch the fireworks, but we do not think we want to risk being with a crowd.
> Instead having drinks at one of our neighbors this evening and they have assured me they are going to put a few shrimps on the barbie


Happy Australia Day to you and your family. I am celebrating from America. Well sort of , I am curled up on the couch next to my husband and we are watching the Australian Tennis Open.


----------



## Medusa

Shero said:


> Aussies are celebrating as best they can Australia Day. Invited to go watch the fireworks, but we do not think we want to risk being with a crowd.
> Instead having drinks at one of our neighbors this evening and they have assured me they are going to put a few shrimps on the barbie


Wishing you a great time!!


----------



## Shero

Medusa said:


> Wishing you a great time!!


Thank you Medusa. 
Next weekend I am having a lesson in Western riding. 
Will keep you posted!  
.


----------



## Shero

Rah-Rah said:


> Happy Australia Day to you and your family. I am celebrating from America. Well sort of , I am curled up on the couch next to my husband and we are watching the Australian Tennis Open.



Thank you. Although not Aussie, I feel like one !  
I shall be watching too Rah Rah. Enjoying every minute.
.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Yes!  Something *is missing!* A decorated _tree!_
> It's great to _see you today, and to read your updates, and your friendly posts for others , Trila! _


Thanks!  I haven't been around lately, but I have missed my friends here!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Nobody told this one that it's supposed to bloom in the spring. It only ever blooms in the fall. Go figure. And it's the only white one of a couple of hundred iris.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Medusa

Shero said:


> Thank you Medusa.
> Next weekend I am having a lesson in Western riding.
> Will keep you posted!
> .


Thank you!


----------



## katlupe

Today I have an appointment with my new foot doctor. Not sure how that will go.......I hate having anyone touch my feet. 
I have to fill out some paper work to take to my appointment later. Not much else planned since if I have to go somewhere I try not to do too much before. 

Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going to  hospital for  an infusion  to help my bone density.

Has anyone else  done this?


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Going to  hospital for  an infusion  to help my bone density.
> 
> Has anyone else  done this?


My friend had to have something like this done, when her bones started to crumble after a lifetime career as a dancer... but other than that I don't know anything.

You should start a new thread about this on the health section, probably many people had some kind of experience of it..


----------



## hollydolly

It's almost 1pm and it's the first sunny day in over a week.... altho' this sun wasn't forecast. 

The Bin truck missed emptying my wheelie bin this morning, so I've had to call the council and report it.. hopefully someone will come out later and empty it..

This morning I got the Pot cupboard emptied & scrubbed out, old pan lids and stuff thrown out.... re-lined the shelves, and put just 2 saucepans and lids,  2 frying pans, a loaf tin, 2 cooling racks and a silicone muffin tray back in... and threw everything else out... it all looks lovely and sparkly again..


----------



## Sliverfox

@ holly,,
I probably will discuss in in the health area,, after I get it done.

I hate needles  that invade  my body,, so am nervous.
Making Hubby  drive me to hospital.


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> @ holly,,
> I probably will discuss in in the health area,, after I get it done.
> 
> I hate needles  that invade  my body,, so am nervous.
> Making Hubby  drive me to hospital.


Good luck to you on this procedure.....i would be nervous too.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> @ holly,,
> I probably will discuss in in the health area,, after I get it done.
> 
> I hate needles  that invade  my body,, so am nervous.
> Making Hubby  drive me to hospital.


when you get there, just remember that there are people on the other side of the world willing you on... ...just relax we're all with you...


----------



## Pepper

Going to Stop&Shop after 'young&restless.'


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today I have an appointment with my new foot doctor. Not sure how that will go.......I hate having anyone touch my feet.
> I have to fill out some paper work to take to my appointment later. Not much else planned since if I have to go somewhere I try not to do too much before.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day.


Good luck!


----------



## Trila

I'm just doing a quick pop-in for now.  Today is my monthly "Mom Day" , so I'll be heading out soon.  Once I pay her bills and do her paperwork, the rest of the day is up for grabs! LOL  Sometimes we go shopping, or play a game, whatever....it's a day set aside for fun!

Hopefully, I'll catch up with posts tonight. Good day, all!


----------



## dobielvr

The junk man came this morning.  I had a TV, a Microwave, vacuum, and 2 old torn screen doors to take.  Cost me $20.
It used to be free, but now they've started charging for things.

That's ok though, these items needed to be gone.  They've been sitting around here way too long.
Now, I can sweep out my garage w/out these things being in the way.

Waiting till it warms up a little more.  I have some watering to do outside, and a couple of new plants to put in to pots, where others have died.  I place them on my front porch along w/my other greenery.


----------



## Medusa

Sliverfox said:


> Going to  hospital for  an infusion  to help my bone density.
> 
> Has anyone else  done this?


Ooo, I'm going for a density scan in a couple weeks.  Maybe we'll both be talking about it.  
I'm sure they've got this down, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Kaila

Thinking of you, @Sliverfox 
I hope that went well for you!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you, @Sliverfox
> I hope that went well for you!


...and me....


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Going to  hospital for  an infusion  to help my bone density.
> 
> Has anyone else  done this?


It looks like you're going to be the expert on this topic.  I'm looking forward to hearing about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Mizmo

Today is the day of the Thumb

Hopefully it will feel better after surgery. It is looking very nasty right now.
I may be out of commission for a few days
y' all behave now !


----------



## Ruthanne

This, that and let's not forget the other thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Waiting for FedEx to deliver my meds, then a short walk to the $tore for some printer paper so I can start harvesting my tax information from the internet.


----------



## Liberty

Well, after coffee and fruit this morning we're going to cut up a downed tree and gather up some limbs to dump on the burn pile.  Love it when we burn. Hub gets to use his big flame thrower...lol.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> Waiting for FedEx to deliver my meds, then a short walk to the $tore for some printer paper so I can start harvesting my tax information from the internet.


Looks like some good tax loss harvesting out there from the stock market.


----------



## Pepper

Getting up at 3 am does not bode well for a good day.  However, I will try to get things done & not give into being tired until at least the end of 'Ghosts' tonight at 9:30 pm.


----------



## MickaC

Will pay my fire / house insurance.....pay for my licence and auto pak (vehicle insurance ).....pick up a few things at the grocery.
Good thing i got a day off from shovelling snow on Tuesday......got dumped on again, tuesday nite and wednesday morning.
Strong wind.....dog paths filled in big time......spent a lot of time yesterday shovelling.....it got really mild.....so once i got the deck cleared, the ice melted off.
Haven't finished the cement pad yet, try to finish today.
But guess what......
More snow forecasted for early morning tomorrow, and every day till tuesday.
So....where's my helper....hasn't helped me since Dec 27.


----------



## katlupe

Doing a bit of housework, then making breakfast and if it warms up I will take a trip out to the dumpster. -7 presently and the sun is shining so I will wait on that trip.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Other then taking my dog for a walk , I am not doing much today.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Getting up at 3 am does not bode well for a good day.  However, I will try to get things done & not give into being tired until at least the end of 'Ghosts' tonight at 9:30 pm.


Sounds like there's a nap in your future....


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> Will pay my fire / house insurance.....pay for my licence and auto pak (vehicle insurance ).....pick up a few things at the grocery.
> Good thing i got a day off from shovelling snow on Tuesday......got dumped on again, tuesday nite and wednesday morning.
> Strong wind.....dog paths filled in big time......spent a lot of time yesterday shovelling.....it got really mild.....so once i got the deck cleared, the ice melted off.
> Haven't finished the cement pad yet, try to finish today.
> But guess what......
> More snow forecasted for early morning tomorrow, and every day till tuesday.
> So....where's my helper....hasn't helped me since Dec 27.


@MickaC ,  you must be in incredible shape! But still, be careful.


----------



## RadishRose

So far, I've vacuumed the entry, hall, half-bath and kitchen tile floors. Washed a few dishes and scrubbed the sink; cleaned the counters.

I have to get to the drug store today and walk the dog. Maybe a trash run, yes I think so.... it's just so darned cold.

I was going to make a beef and vegetable soup today,  but maybe I'll do it tomorrow. I have left overs for supper tonight.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Sounds like there's a nap in your future....


I don't nap, but I'm hoping to get in bed before 10pm & hopefully sleep to 6am.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> @MickaC ,  you must be in incredible shape! But still, be careful.


Thanks RadishRose.


----------



## wcwbf

i'm not a voting member of "The French Toast Club", but will be doing a bit of prep... SNOW coming.  NOAA predicting 2-4" tomorrow night and then 3-5" more on saturday.  i will not be buying multiple loaves of bread, gallons of milk and/or dozens of eggs.  i have TP... have cat litter for Ms Pi... have coffee.  will prepare to just hunker down and watch the flakes fly.


----------



## Knight

Boneless USDA choice chuck on sale yesterday. Today cubing some for beef stew, grinding some for taco's, meatballs & hamburgers. Making use of the food saver vacuum sealer my wife wanted.


----------



## Robert59

Me and girlfriend got our booster shots from Health Department. I wonder if there is anymore shots we need?


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Sounds like there's a nap in your future....


I tried.........and failed.  I did try though.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I tried.........and failed.  I did try though.


Hope you got a better night's sleep last night.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am actually sitting here looking at my laundry basket..trying to motivate myself to go downstairs to do it.    *


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Hope you got a better night's sleep last night.


Woke up AGAIN at 3am but tried to doze until 5.


----------



## JaniceM

All I really need to do today is wait for the mail so nobody swipes my package out of the mailbox.


----------



## Marie5656

JaniceM said:


> All I really need to do today is wait for the mail so nobody swipes my package out of the mailbox.


Yep...I have a package coming today...the replacement for the Amazon package that got lifted.  Since I will be down there doing laundry, two birds---one stone


----------



## Sliverfox

Have walked the dog a few times.
Hubby & I  had long chat with his  cousin.
Turns out he needed to borrow  some $$ for  new phone.

Whom ever in the government said he needed a new  phone.

Am waiting  for hubby to get back from delivering wood.
Going to go to farm store for birdseed  & whatever else we ' think' we need.
.


----------



## Pappy

Isolation mostly until I hear from VA on my Covid tests. Cold and rainy here anyway until Tuesday when our temps go back to mid 70s.


----------



## RadishRose

I took out the trash today instead of yesterday. Then walked doggie. It was snowing; a soft, pretty snow. More snow to come!

Vacuumed the living room, set out fresh pee-pads for dog upstairs. She only uses them when desperate and due to snow, she just may get desperate.

Got my "mise en place" together for my dish. Trouble is, I'm not sure if I want a veg-beef soup, stew or a roast with veg. Leaning toward a stew.... Stuff is out, all over the counters and I'm on the couch.


----------



## Michael Z

More Ancestry.com - boy that can sure keep you busy!


----------



## hollydolly

Well I spent 3 hours this morning, trying to get my Mac to work after it completely jammed up when I downloaded the new operating system...

I was supposed to be going out to a town 20 miles away to pick up a load of stuff from different stores, but I couldn't be bothered by the time I'd finished with the computer..

I may go tomorrow.. never very keen on shopping on Saturdays because it's always so crowded..

I got the laundry all washed and dried.. and changed the bed ... the washing machine leaked over the floor, dunno if the door wasn't quite closed properly or what but once I'd cleaned it up, it didn't leak after it went into the spin cycle..

Vacc'd downstairs and then had to put the stick vac on charge so I need to do upstairs yet.. maybe tomorrow.. it doesn't really need it

Chatted with my daughter  a little while ago when she rang.. she's quite exhausted, because as soon as she gets home from work every night, she feeds the dogs and exercises them, and then has to pack ready for her move to the new house... by the time she's done that she's not hungry and has to get to bed to be up for the dogs at 5am, to take them for their exercise before work..


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  Is there any chance you could spend a couple nights at your daughter‘s to give her a hand.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Chatted with my daughter  a little while ago when she rang.. she's quite exhausted, because as soon as she gets home from work every night, she feeds the dogs and exercises them, and then has to pack ready for her move to the new house... by the time she's done that sh'es not hungry and has to get to bed to be up for the dogs at 5am, to take them for their exercise before work..


Have you advised her to trade them in for cats?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  Is there any chance you could spend a couple nights at your daughter‘s to give her a hand.


no... she doesn't have the space.. I'd just be in the way... she likes to do everything herself ..


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Have you advised her to trade them in for cats?


no.. she would never have cats she's allergic..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> no.. she would never have cats she's allergic..


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45,the temp was 20
I walked halfway down my street seeing that most of the sidewalks had been shoveled/salted making it easy for me to walk.
My mid morning walk around 10:45,ck'd my phone to see what temp was, had dropped to 12 but still wanted to go outside. I noticed the wind had picked up a bit making it feel even colder. I walked 3 times around my apt building,decided not to go out this afternoon, too cold
I've spent my day finishing my book,played couple games on my smartphone{I do every day},talked with a church friend, read NYT&local paper
This evening probably will watch 'Dateline' on NBC,love the show especially when Keith Morrison is on, he's terrific has been with the show since '94


----------



## Furryanimal

Heading down to Llanymyddyfri -pronounced exactly how it is spelt-to watch Newport play rugby.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early!

Pulling together the information for my income tax.  It looks like I need one more document before I can put the package in the mail to the accountant.

Last night, I put a pound of navy beans to soak.  This morning I cooked them and filled two one-cup containers for the freezer, a small casserole for baked beans, and a pot of minestrone using the remaining beans and stock.

It's nice to have steam on the kitchen window!


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night when I saw local forecast, the meterologist was saying the high for Sat will be in the teens
When I got up,ck'd my phone temp was 7,once again wearing long underwear,all bundled up as I ventured outside for my early morning walk at 6:50. Yes, it was a tad 'nippy' but there was no wind as I walked 2 blocks to get NYT. It refreshing,I'm used to walking in the 'bone chilling cold'
My plans today, laundry, probably go for another walk  because the sun is now out,read NYT,local paper


----------



## Kaila

Very big and strong winter storm blizzard ( called Kenan)
arrives here, today, so I am all prepared and hoping not to have a power outage, which removes heat and hot foods, and my internet, regardless of how well charged the batteries are.


----------



## RadishRose

Nothing, yet. Snow watching, I guess.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update, I did everything I mentioned in my previous post
 My afternoon walk went to the mailbx down the street,sun was shining,it was a tad warmer,a balmy 12 degrees LOL!.I notice a few people outside not wearing hats/gloves,or masks around their necks,makes no sense to me


----------



## Purwell

Watching TV.
Can't go down the pub, caught Covid, so I'm isolating!


----------



## StarSong

Going to my DD's for some birthday cake (GD's birthday).  Just us and them.  Omicron's still out of control here and they're all at school every day (two as teachers, two as students) so our visits with them are brief, masked, distanced, and limited to once a week. 

Other than that, I continue on my chore of wiping data from laptops so they can be ditched. What a time consuming, royal p-in-the-a chore that's turned out to be. Now remembering why I put it off for so long.


----------



## RadishRose

Purwell said:


> Watching TV.
> Can't go down the pub, caught Covid, so I'm isolating!


Take care of yourself, @Purwell. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## StarSong

Purwell said:


> Watching TV.
> Can't go down the pub, caught Covid, so I'm isolating!


Hope it's a light case.


----------



## JaniceM

Waiting for another Amazon delivery.  Hopefully it won't be too late.

Also, keeping an eye on the job board in case something worthwhile comes up.


----------



## Pinky

Just checking the forum, emails, and surfing the net until we go out later for a drive in the country. We'll probably pick up a drive-through coffee and a few things we need, like toothpaste.


----------



## Pepper

I hope I go out but it's so cold!!!


----------



## Mizmo

hello again...me waving..wasn't trying to hide..


still nursing thumb which was attacked by surgeon  few days ago....was cancer..not good...painful. Feel bit better today.
skin graft from arm......wait an see....
gettin quite good with left hand on comp.
not so good when butterin my toast.....


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> hello again...me waving..wasn't trying to hide..
> 
> View attachment 206060
> still nursing thumb which was attacked by surgeon  few days ago....was cancer..not good...painful. Feel bit better today.
> skin graft from arm......wait an see....
> gettin quite good with left hand on comp.
> not so good when butterin my toast.....


@Mizmo .. It must be a real challenge. We use our thumbs more than we realize. How long do you need to keep the bandage on?


----------



## Sassycakes

Besides freezing and not sleeping all night my day isn't going well. It's 2 yrs ago today that my nephew passed away. I can't stop thinking of him and missing him. He left this world too soon. I'm waiting to hear from my husband who had to go to get a test at a hospital where he is having surgery this week. I pray the roads are safe since the storm yesterday.
It just seems like there is always something to worry about.


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting for  Sunday afternoon football  to  start  ...
and getting my dog ready for a vet visit in the morning.   He has  allergies,   and probably will get  a  steroid shot to calm.
Not looking forward to that.


----------



## hawkdon

The damned kitchen fairie took another nite off....grrrrrrrr..so
that means I gotta step in and clean yestrdays dishes...ggrrrrrr


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> @Mizmo .. It must be a real challenge. We use our thumbs more than we realize. How long do you need to keep the bandage on?




bandage stays til stitches come ou Feb 8th...driving me crazy...irritation worse than pain...supposed to keep arm and hand still to help grafting but that is impossible. Mad e a sling from scarf to help remind me...nearly choked myself in process copla times


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Watching TV.
> Can't go down the pub, caught Covid, so I'm isolating!


where did you catch it ?...in the pub ?


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Waiting for another Amazon delivery.  Hopefully it won't be too late.
> 
> Also, keeping an eye on the job board in case something worthwhile comes up.


what type of job are you looking for ?


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> what type of job are you looking for ?


I write articles, blogs, etc., for various businesses' websites.


----------



## Jules

Purwell said:


> Watching TV.
> Can't go down the pub, caught Covid, so I'm isolating!


Take care and wishing you a mild case. 

Heading out for a walk after I have my shower.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Went to church service this morning and the rest of the day will be a relaxing day spent with my husband. Later will will sit on the couch watching the two football games and most likely order either Chinese Food or Pizza.


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a gloriously sunny but cold day...  I've been tired all day, not sleeping at night very well. Even tried CBD gummies, but they seem to have the opposite effect...so I think they were a waste of money, they haven't even helped with the pain in my fingers..

Vacc'd through the house today, but when I emptied the cordless vac, the dust container wouldn't go back on again.. couldn't see the reason why, so I've just put it away in the shed for now, and now  going to have to use my much heavier Miele until the cordless is fixed..

Got an Amazon delivery of 3 packs of reading specs, .. got tickets for the ideal Home exhibition sent to me.. for Mid March

Just had battered cod and Sprouts for early dinner .. just turned the heating on, so once it all warms up I may go downstairs and see if there's anything to watch on TV... I watched the masked singer last night, I always just Fast forward through all the chat.. but I'm always amazed at the standard of the singing even tho' half the time I've never even heard of the people in the costumes once their identity is revealed ..


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> hello again...me waving..wasn't trying to hide..
> 
> View attachment 206060
> still nursing thumb which was attacked by surgeon  few days ago....was cancer..not good...painful. Feel bit better today.
> skin graft from arm......wait an see....
> gettin quite good with left hand on comp.
> not so good when butterin my toast.....



I am very glad you got this done!! and it's good to see part of you

We are all hoping for a very good and full recovery for you!


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> I am very glad you got this done!! and it's good to see part of you
> 
> We are all hoping for a very good and full recovery for you!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo, what? I missed the part about cancer of the thumb! Hope you have a full recovery and soon...like before you choke yourself on the scarf  

@hollydolly, I thought you got a job last week? You're still looking?

It was soooooo cold again this morning. I don't do cold and don't do hot and don't do rain or sNOw. I wanna live in Camelot! There's hope. Spring is only 48 days away.

So today, DD and I did our weekly Walmart run and stopped to get a Mega Millions ticket. As soon as I win, I'm gonna hire somebody to do the weekly Walmart run. Heck, I'll hire somebody to go to Walmart or wherever else every single day if it pleases me.

After we got home, I had a phone call from DS with a small financial emergency (anybody else the National Bank of Mom?) Handled that and will make a deposit to his bank account tomorrow. Then took my bony self outside to water the reseeded lawn. I see lots of little green shoots popping up.

In a couple of weeks, the spring flowers will be available at the garden centers. My absolute favorite cool-weather flowering plant is senetti and I can hardly wait to get a bunch of them to tide me over until warm weather. They are so colorful and cheerful...pink, blue, purple, some with white centers.


----------



## Sliverfox

*We went to Hoss' for lunch, stopped at Ollies.
Ended up buying box  for Mac's toy & more toys  for him.

Had a flat tire at Ollie's .
Thank goodness there was a tire pump that hubby could use to pump tire up.
Made  it back home.

Looks like   another  thing to fix tomorrow.*


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo, what? I missed the part about cancer of the thumb! Hope you have a full recovery and soon...like before you choke yourself on the scarf
> 
> @hollydolly, I thought you got a job last week? You're still looking?


yes I did get a job,..not still looking for one, where did you get that idea ? ..wasn't even looking for this one, it was offered to me.. still haven't decided if I want to do it, but we'll see . It starts next week


----------



## carouselsilver

Watching hubby learn how to make beef jerky.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> *We went to Hoss' for lunch, stopped at Ollies.
> Ended up buying box  for Mac's toy & more toys  for him.
> 
> Had a flat tire at Ollie's .
> Thank goodness there was a tire pump that hubby could use to pump tire up.
> Made  it back home.
> 
> Looks like   another  thing to fix tomorrow.*


question... ?.. when you mention names like Ollies, or Hoss...does everyone in every state know what or who you're referring to, because most if not all of us in the Uk do not..?.. I often wonder because the USA being so huge and the states albeit joined with one language.. is like 50 little countries.. and so by that, it may be that many wouldn't know names other than those like Walmart Maceys etc which are known even outside of the USA..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Well, duh...I was reading your question to JaniceM and guess it didn't go into my eyes right. LOL

Ollie's...I hadn't heard of it until a couple of years ago. There are a few of them in our area. They're super discounted stores and often have name-brand merchandise and prices lower than _anywhere_ else. I was only in the one near me once and while the bargains abound, it's cram-packed to the rafters with very narrow aisles and without much rhyme or reason to where to locate things unless you just happen upon them. It's for that reason that I never went back. 

When I shop, I want to go into a store, find what I'm looking for, pay for it and leave. Sometimes I want to browse, but browsing in there is nigh impossible because of the crowding of both merchandise and shoppers. I don't feel comfortable around so many people in this day and age of Covid.


----------



## Sliverfox

Mizmo,, was wondering  how  you were doing.
Sending ,,, Get  Well wishes.


----------



## Sliverfox

I see Georgiagranny answered about Ollies.

How well Ollies is maintained ,orderly  shelves, clean isle, depends on the manager.
I've been in  clean stores & ones that looks like herd of rowdy teenagers  ran through.

Hoss;s is a family style restaurant,, before the pandemic, they had large salad bar .
Now  its order from menu &  order salad or soup with the meal.

Wasn't an expensive  restaurant before & still not  badly priced.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> where did you catch it ?...in the pub ?


I think it was from a taxi driver.


----------



## Mizmo

Sliverfox said:


> Mizmo,, was wondering  how  you were doing.
> Sending ,,, Get  Well wishes.


Thank you and....
.... right now I am in tears.....no no not for the pain
my friend and  her hubby dropped by . She made tomato/sweet potato soup for me . One to have now an 3  servings to freeze and 12 of her glorious peanut butter cookies.  
 so nice to have friends like that
I am so grateful


----------



## katlupe

So far just having my coffee while Rabbit eats his morning banana. I am planning on doing laundry if the laundry room is not full. Other than that, I am writing up my budget sheets for February and updating my wall calendar and planner.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> hello again...me waving..wasn't trying to hide..
> 
> View attachment 206060
> still nursing thumb which was attacked by surgeon  few days ago....was cancer..not good...painful. Feel bit better today.
> skin graft from arm......wait an see....
> gettin quite good with left hand on comp.
> not so good when butterin my toast.....


Sorry to hear that cancer was detected......hoping for the best outcome and healing for you.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk it was 18 with no wind, felt refreshing
This morning my usual calling of Canopy of Neighbor members to see how they are. Afterwards, going to my church to volunteer in business office. I'll be putting labels/ stamps on statements to be mailed to congregation
The rest of my day read NYT,local paper. After dinner tackle the daily NYT puzzle, watch talented 10 yr old bakers on Food Network 'Kids Baking Championship' at 8pm


----------



## Knight

Not a fan of salty ham so making my own ham. Started yesterday brining  a 5lb. pork loin in kitchen alchemy powder & brown sugar. Then going to smoke it in apple wood.


----------



## Liberty

Don't ask me about this morning...here's what hub is doing - indexing his upstairs library.  My library is right below it downstairs and it's in a bit better shape, but might have at it later, too:


----------



## Aunt Bea

I went to the post office to mail my tax packet.  I wish my accountant would update his office procedures to allow clients the option of sending an email with attachments. 

Stopped at the local Wegman's for a few groceries.  While I was there I tapped into their free wifi to install an IOS update on my phone.

I have a small pot of mushroom barley soup bubbling away on the stove.  That will take care of lunch for today and tomorrow. 

I love soup season!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Don't ask me about this morning...here's what hub is doing - indexing his upstairs library.  My library is right below it downstairs and it's in a bit better shape, but might have at it later, too:
> 
> View attachment 206232


Oh be still my beating heart...how glorious that looks...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Oh be still my beating heart...how glorious that looks...


@Liberty and @hollydolly 
I would give my eye teeth for such a library!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been sunny but freezing high winds today.. can hear something banging loudly in next doors' garden, hopefully it's not something damaging the other side of my privacy fence..

I was going to go out today after the Amazon delivery had been which was supposed to have been by 11.30am, but that time came and went , and the tracking is saying the stuff will be here by 10pm.. so it's anyone's guess when it'll arrive.. so I can't go out..

I did go into the garden and pick up flower pots  that had blown over, but it's so cold I didn't stay out there many minutes.. 
Just ordered some new indoor plant pots for my money trees.  

Did some Ironing today for the first time in ages. I barely ever buy anything that ever needs ironing nowadays..  and those that do get wrinkled have the wrinkles come out in the dryer.. but I had put too much stuff in the dryer , and my jeans came out all wrinkled so the Iron had to see the light of day for the first time in a while


----------



## win231

Watching a new roof being installed.
And writing big checks.


----------



## charry

The same as the last 10 yrs ……


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Watching a new roof being installed.
> And writing big checks.


the whole roof ?...


----------



## RadishRose

Have some plans to pick up the house; not much needs to be done.

Yesterday GS came over to shovel out my car and bring it back from the field since all the plowing has been done.

He also brought over an eyeglass repair kit and put the lens back into my glasses that had popped out yesterday. 

We tried out that breakfast sandwich maker I bought...he just loved it, so I gave it to him, with the rest of the English muffins.


----------



## Jackie23

Laundry and a big pot of soup....big cold coming.


----------



## MickaC

SHOVELLING SNOW  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trila

It's gray & gloomy here. Our winter weather is going to start this afternoon. . The next 3-4 days are going to be bad.....there is even a prediction of power outages. Well, it could be worse....it's only a few days. We could still be in Illinois, and have 3 months of winter weather! I sure don't miss those days!

I have waaaaay too much food in the freezers, for a power outage! At least we have a generator. The last major power outrage was in 2009......our power was out for 3 weeks. Because we are so rural, we were last on the repair list. Keep your fingers crossed for me....I don't want to go through that again!

The Girl's water feeder decided to retire, last night. So we have to do a quick run into town to get a new one. After that, just hunker down and wait for it to pass.


----------



## Jackie23

Same weather here, Trila, gloomy and going to get worse.
Going to get out for a pedicure today....maybe do some baking this afternoon.


----------



## katlupe

Zero degrees when I got up at 5 but now it has gone up to 12 degrees. Sun has been shining all morning and that warms up my apartment. Took my garbage out and got that blast of fresh air. Such a relief. Now going through a bunch of papers that piled up on my table. Not sure what else I will be doing yet.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Today I am cleaning the flooring and windows. Yes I do windows.   After that there is really nothing left on the agenda other then cooking dinner.


----------



## Sliverfox

Slow start today,, couldn't sleep well last night.

Lovely sunny day  should perk me up,, so far its hasn't.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> the whole roof ?...


Yes.  It's 60 years old.  The last storm convinced me - 5 new leaks.


----------



## Pepper

I'm nervous today.  I think it might be because I reserved 2 rides for tomorrow with Access A Ride to see my grandson.  AAR always screws up, always, sometimes Big Time and using them makes me nervous.  So I'm nervous in advance.  Don't feel like taking Subway, it's been weeks since I went anywhere, my son was off work so they all would visit me.  I'm a scaredy cat sometimes.


----------



## charry

Just sorted my new car out for july…..
couldn’t get the one i wanted , as there’s long delays now with the new cars….
one more less worry ….


----------



## Mizmo

waiting for a friend...she is bringing lunch..Bic Mac with FF..havn't had one in years and mentioned I was cravin
only one hand available is pits...roll on the 8th when this huge dressing comes OFF.
...not thinkin about what might come after


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> I'm nervous today.  I think it might be because I reserved 2 rides for tomorrow with Access A Ride to see my grandson.  AAR always screws up, always, sometimes Big Time and using them makes me nervous.  So I'm nervous in advance.  Don't feel like taking Subway, it's been weeks since I went anywhere, my son was off work so they all would visit me.  I'm a scaredy cat sometimes.


I understand all of that, Pepper.  There are valid concerns, and our bodies respond. Thinking of you.  Yes, I find things to be extra difficult, sometimes too!


----------



## Jules

charry said:


> The same as the last 10 yrs ……


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Snow74

The same as I did yesterday..and I’ll be darned I can’t remember what that is


----------



## Snow74

Rah-Rah said:


> Today I am cleaning the flooring and windows. Yes I do windows.   After that there is really nothing left on the agenda other then cooking dinner.


I got tired reading that..ok..finished for today


----------



## Rah-Rah

Snow74 said:


> I got tired reading that..ok..finished for today


I do take breaks to just sit and relax. I do have one more room to do the windows and then I will be done the work for today.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been out all day... shopping, getting my hair cut... having coffee... chatting with the saleswoman in the Bag store about dogs, and singing along to 70's music  with the stylist in the salon..which got everyone else singing too.. ..bought far too much stuff for one day, should have stretched it out over a few days , drove 40 mile round trip, went from store to store .. and ultimately put my back out, and it's in super painful spasms ..  ..so now I'm sitting in my office chair, with the second heat-pad on my back since I got home an hour or so ago...

read all about it here if you're feeling bored...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-have-you-bought-recently.42032/page-124#post-1998007


----------



## PamfromTx

I am presently saving all the photos that I encounter on the Internet of Tom Brady.

I'll be busy today.

I hope you all know that I'm kidding.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:50,noticed a city plow and truck by our driveway. They were taking away a huge pile of snow from last snowstorm. The residents complained because every time they drove out the driveway couldn't see if there were cars coming either way. The temp was 30
I took the bus went to local $ store, needed couple of items was back home within 1 hr
Its been another sunny day, temps in the low 40's love it!
The rest of my day reading NYT,local paper reading my book
After dinner tackle the daily crossword puzzle, then watch another favorite new show on CBS 'FBI: International' at 9pm.Its filmed in Europe its base is in Budapest I've liked it from the start


----------



## charry

Pepper said:


> I'm nervous today.  I think it might be because I reserved 2 rides for tomorrow with Access A Ride to see my grandson.  AAR always screws up, always, sometimes Big Time and using them makes me nervous.  So I'm nervous in advance.  Don't feel like taking Subway, it's been weeks since I went anywhere, my son was off work so they all would visit me.  I'm a scaredy cat sometimes.


I know the feeling pepper……deep breaths ! And stay focused !! That’s what I tell myself ! Hugsss


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I've been out all day... shopping, getting my hair cut... having coffee... chatting with the saleswoman in the Bag store about dogs, and singing along to 70's music  with the stylist in the salon..which got everyone else singing too.. ..bought far too much stuff for one day, should have stretched it out over a few days , drove 40 mile round trip, went from store to store .. and ultimately put my back out, and it's in super painful spasms ..  ..so now I'm sitting in my office chair, with the second heat-pad on my back since I got home an hour or so ago...
> 
> read all about it here if you're feeling bored...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-have-you-bought-recently.42032/page-124#post-1998007


Sorry about your back but sounds like you had fun. Especially singing in the salon!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Sorry about your back but sounds like you had fun. Especially singing in the salon!


yes I did ...


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Oh be still my beating heart...how glorious that looks...


If I could take a pix of both of the libraries together I would.  Maybe I'll try.  So many books, so little time to read them.  Hub reads and rereads all his, in order of his favorite author's publication dates.  Wish you could come across the pond and enjoy them too, lollydolly!


----------



## Liberty

Pinky said:


> @Liberty and @hollydolly
> I would give my eye teeth for such a library!


Wish you could come over and enjoy it Pinky.  We'd have a good reading time, maybe have a roaring fire, coffe & cakes!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Attending an early morning meeting of The French Toast Club at the local Tops friendly market. 

I need to pick up a few things before the snow starts.  The weatherman is predicting an ice storm for tomorrow followed by up to a foot of fresh snow by Friday afternoon.

Anyway, it's a good excuse for a brisk morning walk!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:45, it was 'balmy' 40,walked 2 blocks to get some milk
 In about an hr, my friend Mary&I are going on weekly 'road trip' to Target,need a couple of things
I hope to get another walk in before the rain comes  this afternoon. My other plans read NYT,read local paper, my book After dinner  try&finish NYT daily crossword puzzle,read my book,see if anything looks interesting to watch on TV


----------



## Rah-Rah

Getting ready to go out to do my morning grocery shopping. This evening after dinner my husband and I will start attending once again after the Winter break our Bible study on Wednesday evening at the church which is also very nice.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> If I could take a pix of both of the libraries together I would.  Maybe I'll try.  So many books, so little time to read them.  Hub reads and rereads all his, in order of his favorite author's publication dates.  Wish you could come across the pond and enjoy them too, lollydolly!


oooh so do I... it's all so beautiful, I'd never leave..


----------



## JustBonee

Today is a day to get ready to hunker down  around here.....  going to get some really cold weather in SE Texas  the next few days. 
Just hoping for no  power outages  (again!)  along with  the miserable weather.   

Had to order my youngest granddaughter a "Burrito  Blanket"    .. all her friends have one ...lol


----------



## Snow74

Lying under my warm blanket watching the snow come down….I can enjoy the snow even more now that I retired my shovel years ago


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Wish you could come over and enjoy it Pinky.  We'd have a good reading time, maybe have a roaring fire, coffe & cakes!


how come she gets the coffee & cakes?.. huh?..huh ?


----------



## hawkdon

Not going out today for any reason....
https://www.kshb.com/weather/weather-cams


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
Cleaning all my plant pots and containers, and scratching the heat spot on my bum.


----------



## Pepper

Spending time here until my (hopeful) pick up at 11am.  Starting to get queasy from nerves


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I  went to Walmart ot get potatoes & few  other things  we thought we  'might ' run out o f during   the nasty weather predicted  for our area.

After library opens will  go there  for  books.
Hope that 2 of James Patterson's  new books may be there.


----------



## timoc

Sliverfox said:


> presently  mac is siitng on my  left boob


Is there any room on the right one?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> how come she gets the coffee & cakes?.. huh?..huh ?


@hollydolly .. maybe we could visit together 
Seriously though - if I had such a library, I would spend most of my days there. Heaven!


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> Spending time here until my (hopeful) pick up at 11am.  Starting to get queasy from nerves


I have been thinking of you, this morning, Pepper.  
I hope it goes better than some other times, for you!


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning everyone....no plans for the day, just waiting for the big artic blast.....worried about my new plants, they do have a big layer of leaves around them, hoping that will be enough.  The weather forecast is for rain, snow and ice with temps down to 15.
Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## feywon

After breakfast will go up to car, which i parked near road. Clean off overnite snow (looks like 6-8 inches) even tho still snowing will be less to remove tomorrow. Daughter stayed at work last night, good thing cause housekeeper can't make it in due to weather so she'll have to do that job and hopefully get some down time before her 2pm Manager shift starts.

On the upside most of the guests will probably stay another night and so there won't be many vacants, which require much more work. Often the 'overs' (extended stay folks) just need fresh towels, toiletries and coffee packets.

So far we haven't lost power. Not sure how wet a snow it is, that makes a difference.  And just hearing 1st snowplow now i think.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Packing up around 150lbs of tools in flat rate boxes, and my luggage for my trip back home. Have been selling off everything that is too big to ship. Amazing how much stuff one accumulates over 20 yrs of winters. Leaving here Friday, and flying out of San Juan Saturday morning for perhaps the last time. My wife is staying on until the house sells. The market has really picked up here, so hopefully it will sell soon. A little bit sad, but happy to be moving on to new things, and one less thing to take care of. Mike


----------



## Trila

Our winter weather was supposed to start at 1:00 pm yesterday...we got nothing! Yea!!!! Right now, there is a light drizzle/mist coming down, with falling temps.....but 99% of the bad weather is passing just North of us!


----------



## Trila

Snow74 said:


> The same as I did yesterday..and I’ll be darned I can’t remember what that is


I did the same thing as you!


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I  went to Walmart ot get potatoes & few  other things  we thought we  'might ' run out o f during   the nasty weather predicted  for our area.
> 
> After library opens will  go there  for  books.
> Hope that 2 of James Patterson's  new books may be there.


can't you just reserve them on your library website ?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. maybe we could visit together
> Seriously though - if I had such a library, I would spend most of my days there. Heaven!


yes me too... I just would become a library hermit in my own home...


----------



## Aneeda72

Thanks for everyone“s concern.  I will be off for a while still.

Stella is taking a lot of my time as she is very unhappy about her “collar of shame”.  She eats a little everyday but has to be hand fed and she will only drink once a day and not much.

She weighted 5 pounds and 4 ounces at the vets and has lost weight since the operation. She sleeps almost all day and won’t play or interact. She seems depressed as opposed to being in a lot of pain.  The collar comes off Friday. 

Husband is still seeing doctors and getting tests.  He says he will refused to have surgery.  Whatever.

My totally disabled son-I still can’t see him.  Covid is still at the group home and I assume he still has it.

Ive had to have a lot of interaction with Joeys caretakers,  Ugh.

I am fine.  I will be back more in another week-I hope.  I miss being here but everything else is taking up my time


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks for everyone“s concern.  I will be off for a while still.
> 
> Stella is taking a lot of my time as she is very unhappy about her “collar of shame”.  She eats a little everyday but has to be hand fed and she will only drink once a day and not much.
> 
> She weighted 5 pounds and 4 ounces at the vets and has lost weight since the operation. She sleeps almost all day and won’t play or interact. She seems depressed as opposed to being in a lot of pain.  The collar comes off Friday.
> 
> Husband is still seeing doctors and getting tests.  He says he will refused to have surgery.  Whatever.
> 
> My totally disabled son-I still can’t see him.  Covid is still at the group home and I assume he still has it.
> 
> Ive had to have a lot of interaction with Joeys caretakers,  Ugh.
> 
> I am fine.  I will be back more in another week-I hope.  I miss being here but everything else is taking up my time


@Aneeda72 - Take care of you and family first, always. Everything seems to happen all at once. Glad to hear you are fine. Thanks for letting us know the situation with family, and hope they all come through fine in the end. Poor little Stella. Maybe a donut collar would be more comfy, but it's only 2 more days.


----------



## feywon

Glad to know you're hanging in despite everything.
Take care of you and yours first. But now and then let us know you're still out there.


----------



## Jules

Glad to see you popping in and giving us an update, @Aneeda72   You have to set your priorities.


----------



## Sliverfox

Grand father used say the best thing a sick animal can do  is, sleep.

So far we haven't had Mac,nurtured .


----------



## Sliverfox

Had to take books back to library.
Asked about  the  two new books by  Patterson, have been put on the waiting list.
They will call me.


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> Packing up around 150lbs of tools in flat rate boxes, and my luggage for my trip back home. Have been selling off everything that is too big to ship. Amazing how much stuff one accumulates over 20 yrs of winters. Leaving here Friday, and flying out of San Juan Saturday morning for perhaps the last time. My wife is staying on until the house sells. The market has really picked up here, so hopefully it will sell soon. A little bit sad, but happy to be moving on to new things, and one less thing to take care of. Mike


Safe Travels, Mike.  Let us know how you are doing.  Kaila


----------



## ronaldj

after our cleaning job was finished, made it home and watching it snow.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Stopped by my daughter’s apartment to drop off some stuff before heading back to Americus.  Older granddaughter, nine years old, took me upstairs to show me her room.  We sat on the bed for a few min and talked. Then I said “I have to go,” gave her a hug and went out on the landing.  Her voice followed me, “do you need help going down the stairs?”   Lol, no not quite that decrepit yet!


----------



## Don M.

After a brief respite, it's starting to snow again.  We'll probably have well over a foot by mid morning tomorrow.  So, it should be another stay indoors day.  
I did my taxes today....should get a fairly good refund.....both Fed and State.  I'll sleep on it, then double check everything in the morning, and if it looks ok, I'll E-file.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the Winter Olympics..ice hockey has started..and so has Alpine Skiing training.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Watching the Winter Olympics..ice hockey has started..and so has Alpine Skiing training.


Brrrr.... can't say I' overkeen on the winter Olympics tbh..but I know you're very much into your sport..enjoy!!


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've not got anything planned. I was going to re-pot my jade plan, but the soil is too damp, it's a plant that needs to be thoroughly dry before re-potting. It's 51 deg today albeit  dry, dull and grim looking, and it feels colder than it should.

I'm going to change my bed today and put on a new mattress topper and some new silk pillowcases..

Got all the tops of the doors throughout the house cleaned, it's amazing how dirty they get when left for a while..I was surprised. Gonna clean the bedroom ceiling fans shortly too..


Today I'm not expecting any deliveries or visitors  so I've not got changed  out of my kaftan... .

Last night I fell asleep sitting on the sofa at between 5-7pm.. that's usually fatal for me.. and would mean I wouldn't be able to sleep until the next day.. so I was shocked when I fell asleep watching tv again at 11pm, and woke up at 1am... ..that never happens unless I'm sickening for something.. . I did stay up until around 3am.. but then slept again until 8.30...



Not got the heating on..yet, but I might turn it on for an hour to warm up the house a little..then after my cleaning fest I should have warmed up enough to turn it off again until tonight ..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I'm taking down a notch to recoup from yesterday. Today I'll load and run the dishwasher, catch up on social networking and watch some T.V.  Yesterday was a much more exciting day, so here's what I did. I got up and got myself ready to go to IHOP by 8 a.m. for my youngest grandson's 17th birthday.  Before we got a chance to order, there was an altercation inside the restaurant which seemed to be escalating. My Honorary Daughter (grandson's mother) called 911, then ran out to see where my grandson and her oldest child (my Honorary Granddaughter) who were parking the car, were in relationship to entering the restaurant. The cops got there fairly quickly (they sent 3 patrol cars) and an ambulance came. I was afraid someone might pull out a gun (you never know these days), so I told my middle grandson not to advance toward the chaos. He had already called one of my Honorary Sons who we'd just talked with a took photos with. He is a security guard in the mall where the restaurant is located.

I don't know if they took anyone away but I was told that the man who complained that the one he was getting ready to rough up had stolen money from him, absconded. The accused man stuck around. So one has to wonder what the real story was there.  Anyway, we had a delightful breakfast, a fantastic waitress and lots of family love. We even got to dance a little bit...the waitress joined in. That IHOP always has great music playing. My son wasn't able to be with us because he had missed so many days of work due to being sick with COVID then his wife passing. He took my grandson out for a birthday dinner later.

After we left, my middle grandson took the birthday boy to school and me to pick up my prescriptions. We got lost in the parking garage because the elevator we took earlier wouldn't go to that floor so we had to look for the other elevator on the other side. The garage is huge and confusing. After picking up my meds, I had to help my grandson with establishing his new account which just got switched over from the trust I opened for him when he was little. He left with only minutes to spare before our Senior Forum zoom meeting was scheduled. I had to take off the hot hat I was wearing and figure out what scarf to wear and how to wrap it, so I joined in a bit late. The meeting was a blast! I didn't expect to be *un*comfortable but I also didn't expect to feel SO comfortable!! I enjoyed it so much @Medusa. Thank you again! And I enjoyed meeting @Ronni @Alligatorob @old medic and @Chris P Bacon and of course, Medusa . I am looking forward to the next one. @Pecos


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks for everyone“s concern.  I will be off for a while still.
> 
> Stella is taking a lot of my time as she is very unhappy about her “collar of shame”.  She eats a little everyday but has to be hand fed and she will only drink once a day and not much.
> 
> She weighted 5 pounds and 4 ounces at the vets and has lost weight since the operation. She sleeps almost all day and won’t play or interact. She seems depressed as opposed to being in a lot of pain.  The collar comes off Friday.
> 
> Husband is still seeing doctors and getting tests.  He says he will refused to have surgery.  Whatever.
> 
> My totally disabled son-I still can’t see him.  Covid is still at the group home and I assume he still has it.
> 
> Ive had to have a lot of interaction with Joeys caretakers,  Ugh.
> 
> I am fine.  I will be back more in another week-I hope.  I miss being here but everything else is taking up my time



..missed you!


----------



## Trila

We had just a little bit of freezing rain yesterday. Right now, it's snowing and 16°.  High today is expected to be 22°, going down to 12°.  Tomorrow's high 33°, and going down to 3° (yikes!)....after that, we will be in the 50's. Winter will probably be over for us.  ❄❄❄❄❄ (hopefully!). Until then, I'm planning on doing some heavy-duty hibernating!  Andy know how to deal with these conditions.....


----------



## Mizmo

Nothing
still nursing thumb..one more week ... stitches.... out then prognosis
til then


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I've got all my jobs done that I'd planned, the new bedding is on, the ceiling fans is washed and polished .. gotta catch up with a few little chores yet..but otherwise I'm finished for the day...

Planning on going to see a friend tomorrow 2 counties  away  if the weather stays decent.. it's only around 35 miles away.. but the traffic on that motorway is notoriously jammed solid with traffic , ( M25  Clockwise , for the Brits on here , going to Dartford)   so it can potentially take much, much longer.. so I'll wait and see in the morning , whether I'll go tomorrow or leave it 'till the weekend..

Been putting all my new clothes  away that I bought at my huge shopping  haul a few days ago....and I've filled a really big sack with clothes to go to the charity shop.. all of which are in prefect condition, but I've outgrown them over this last Covid fat year... so I'll get them dropped off at the Charity shop  within the next few days..


----------



## Rah-Rah

I am just resting today. Dealing with a severe migraine which I get quite often as I suffer from chronic migraines. I will relax on the couch watching the beginning of the Winter Olympics today and my youngest daughter and husband once they get home from work will deal with dinner tonight.


----------



## Don M.

Another stay indoors day.  It finally quit snowing, but we have over a foot of snow covering everything, and the temperature is in the single digits.  This was the biggest and coldest blast we've had in the past 6 or 8 years, and it will Saturday before we get above freezing.  I may get out after noon and do some shoveling, but not much.  Our gravel road is so covered that almost no one has attempted to get to the highway, and I doubt the mailman can even get here.  Perhaps tomorrow the county will blade the road, and I may get my tractor out and start clearing the driveway.


----------



## Sliverfox

Fine snow  falling when we got up about 28 degrees.
Its been a steady snowfall since  then.

Trying to  think of  silly card for oldest son, his b-day is 2/16.
February is birthday month,,oldest grand daughter's  2/13  & her father's is  2/28.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Fine snow  falling when we got up about 28 degrees.
> Its been a steady snowfall since  then.
> 
> Trying to  think of  silly card for oldest son, his b-day is 2/16.
> February is birthday month,,oldest grand daughter's  2/13  & her father's is  2/28.


In my family April was the birthday month. My birthday, my daughters' birthday, my mothers' birthday ,  my nephews birthday, my fathers' birthday..the wicked step-mothers' birthday... used to be  such an expensive month... Just my dd, me and nephew left


----------



## Sliverfox

December is  another month that is full of birthdays.


----------



## bingo

i  am not doing anything...I like it...
I am playing  farmville...country and  tropic escapes...
oh....look in here ever so often..having coffee...relaxing


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mizmo said:


> Nothing
> still nursing thumb..one more week ... stitches.... out then prognosis
> til then
> View attachment 206724


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Rah-Rah said:


> I am just resting today. Dealing with a severe migraine which I get quite often as I suffer from chronic migraines. I will relax on the couch watching the beginning of the Winter Olympics today and my youngest daughter and husband once they get home from work will deal with dinner tonight.


I don't envy you! I used to get migraines when I was in my 20's. One was so bad that I wouldn't have wished it on my worse enemy. I hope you will feel better real soon.


----------



## Rah-Rah

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't envy you! I used to get migraines and when I was in my 20's, one was so bad that I wouldn't have wished it on my worse enemy.  hope you will feel better real soon.
> View attachment 206777


I take medication when it gets really bad and it works great. The problem with the medication though is it can only be used 3 times in a weeks period so when you have chronic migraines such as I then there has to be other methods to handle it so I can spread out the medication.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Rah-Rah said:


> I take medication when it gets really bad and it works great. The problem with the medication though is it can only be used 3 times in a weeks period so when you have chronic migraines such as I then there has to be other methods to handle it so I can spread out the medication.


I had that headache for days. I couldn't go to work and can't remember how I did basic functions including eating. I wouldn't let my BF take me to the hospital. I couldn't imagine waiting, possibly hours to be seen in my condition. Finally, my mother contacted a doctor known to make house visits. He gave me a shot of something and it finally went away. 

I had read an article about migraines and how to best manage them. Intended to send it to a friend but now she's gone. I don't know if I saved the article. Do you have good coping methods in place already?


----------



## Pinky

Rah-Rah said:


> I take medication when it gets really bad and it works great. The problem with the medication though is it can only be used 3 times in a weeks period so when you have chronic migraines such as I then there has to be other methods to handle it so I can spread out the medication.


@Rah-Rah  .. I feel for you, as I used to get migraines when I was doing data entry under bright lights. My bf in Australia gets chronic migraines and has recently started getting botox injections for them. She says they really help, but are expensive. However, right now, they are being subsidized as part of a study.


----------



## Rah-Rah

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had that headache for days. I couldn't go to work and can't remember how I did basic functions including eating. I wouldn't let my BF take me to the hospital. I couldn't imagine waiting, possibly hours to be seen in my condition. Finally, my mother contacted a doctor known to make house visits. He gave me a shot of something and it finally went away.
> 
> I had read an article about migraines and how to best manage them. Intended to send it to a friend but now she's gone. I don't know if I saved the article. Do you have good coping methods in place already?


Other than the medication that I do take which is called Diclofenac on most days I experience migraines I spend my day in a dark room with minimal noise. Ice on the back of my head masks the symptoms , but does not really get rid of anything when dealing with a migraine. I also do not experience Auras with my migraine.The only thing that accompanies my severe migraines are ringing in my ears which I have been told is a separate issue called Tinnitis and although the symptoms of my Tinnitis increase when my migraines become worse , my Tinnitis is always there.Sometimes I don't even notice the ringing in my ears. I also every 3 months get an infusion of a drug called Vypeti for my migraines.


----------



## feywon

Don M. said:


> Another stay indoors day.  It finally quit snowing, but we have over a foot of snow covering everything, and the temperature is in the single digits.  This was the biggest and coldest blast we've had in the past 6 or 8 years, and it will Saturday before we get above freezing.  I may get out after noon and do some shoveling, but not much.  Our gravel road is so covered that almost no one has attempted to get to the highway, and I doubt the mailman can even get here.  Perhaps tomorrow the county will blade the road, and I may get my tractor out and start clearing the driveway.


Yeah lots of snow and down in single digits temps with above freezing not predicted for a couple of days.
I cleared enough to get out today. Our county had roads cleared yesterday morning. NM is considered a 'poor' state but they do provide some good basics.


----------



## Snow74

A whole day? I barely remember mornings..then afternoons..Doc told me not to worry. One hour at a time will do


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> Today I'm taking down a notch to recoup from yesterday. Today I'll load and run the dishwasher, catch up on social networking and watch some T.V.  Yesterday was a much more exciting day, so here's what I did. I got up and got myself ready to go to IHOP by 8 a.m. for my youngest grandson's 17th birthday.  Before we got a chance to order, there was an altercation inside the restaurant which seemed to be escalating. My Honorary Daughter (grandson's mother) called 911, then ran out to see where my grandson and her oldest child (my Honorary Granddaughter) who were parking the car, were in relationship to entering the restaurant. The cops got there fairly quickly (they sent 3 patrol cars) and an ambulance came. I was afraid someone might pull out a gun (you never know these days), so I told my middle grandson not to advance toward the chaos. He had already called one of my Honorary Sons who we'd just talked with a took photos with. He is a security guard in the mall where the restaurant is located.
> 
> I don't know if they took anyone away but I was told that the man who complained that the one he was getting ready to rough up had stolen money from him, absconded. The accused man stuck around. So one has to wonder what the real story was there.  Anyway, we had a delightful breakfast, a fantastic waitress and lots of family love. We even got to dance a little bit...the waitress joined in. That IHOP always has great music playing. My son wasn't able to be with us because he had missed so many days of work due to being sick with COVID then his wife passing. He took my grandson out for a birthday dinner later.
> 
> After we left, my middle grandson took the birthday boy to school and me to pick up my prescriptions. We got lost in the parking garage because the elevator we took earlier wouldn't go to that floor so we had to look for the other elevator on the other side. The garage is huge and confusing. After picking up my meds, I had to help my grandson with establishing his new account which just got switched over from the trust I opened for him when he was little. He left with only minutes to spare before our Senior Forum zoom meeting was scheduled. I had to take off the hot hat I was wearing and figure out what scarf to wear and how to wrap it, so I joined in a bit late. The meeting was a blast! I didn't expect to be *un*comfortable but I also didn't expect to feel SO comfortable!! I enjoyed it so much @Medusa. Thank you again! And I enjoyed meeting @Ronni @Alligatorob @old medic and @Chris P Bacon and of course, Medusa . I am looking forward to the next one. @Pecos


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> Today I'm taking down a notch to recoup from yesterday. Today I'll load and run the dishwasher, catch up on social networking and watch some T.V.  Yesterday was a much more exciting day, so here's what I did. I got up and got myself ready to go to IHOP by 8 a.m. for my youngest grandson's 17th birthday.  Before we got a chance to order, there was an altercation inside the restaurant which seemed to be escalating. My Honorary Daughter (grandson's mother) called 911, then ran out to see where my grandson and her oldest child (my Honorary Granddaughter) who were parking the car, were in relationship to entering the restaurant. The cops got there fairly quickly (they sent 3 patrol cars) and an ambulance came. I was afraid someone might pull out a gun (you never know these days), so I told my middle grandson not to advance toward the chaos. He had already called one of my Honorary Sons who we'd just talked with a took photos with. He is a security guard in the mall where the restaurant is located.
> 
> I don't know if they took anyone away but I was told that the man who complained that the one he was getting ready to rough up had stolen money from him, absconded. The accused man stuck around. So one has to wonder what the real story was there.  Anyway, we had a delightful breakfast, a fantastic waitress and lots of family love. We even got to dance a little bit...the waitress joined in. That IHOP always has great music playing. My son wasn't able to be with us because he had missed so many days of work due to being sick with COVID then his wife passing. He took my grandson out for a birthday dinner later.
> 
> After we left, my middle grandson took the birthday boy to school and me to pick up my prescriptions. We got lost in the parking garage because the elevator we took earlier wouldn't go to that floor so we had to look for the other elevator on the other side. The garage is huge and confusing. After picking up my meds, I had to help my grandson with establishing his new account which just got switched over from the trust I opened for him when he was little. He left with only minutes to spare before our Senior Forum zoom meeting was scheduled. I had to take off the hot hat I was wearing and figure out what scarf to wear and how to wrap it, so I joined in a bit late. The meeting was a blast! I didn't expect to be *un*comfortable but I also didn't expect to feel SO comfortable!! I enjoyed it so much @Medusa. Thank you again! And I enjoyed meeting @Ronni @Alligatorob @old medic and @Chris P Bacon and of course, Medusa . I am looking forward to the next one. @Pecos


I am a little late responding to this as I did not sleep well last night and have spent a few hours of my day catching up.

I remember learning of your harrowing experiences at IHOP. It was such an interesting story because you had the alarming incident with the unknowns, yet such a good time with your family.

I'm so glad you enjoyed the ZOOM meeting! I really did also; it was wonderful to meet you and everyone else and I am very much looking forward to our next meeting!

By the way, I thought your headwrap looked lovely.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Medusa said:


> I am a little late responding to this as I did not sleep well last night and have spent a few hours of my day catching up.
> 
> I remember learning of your harrowing experiences at IHOP. It was such an interesting story because you had the alarming incident with the unknowns, yet such a good time with your family.
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed the ZOOM meeting! I really did also; it was wonderful to meet you and everyone else and I am very much looking forward to our next meeting!
> 
> By the way, I thought your headwrap looked lovely.


_"By the way, I thought your headwrap looked lovely." _Thank you so muchI'm glad you found my IHOP experience interesting. I understand how it is...sometimes we just can't keep up with all the threads or even have time to come to the forum. I've been intending to go through my threads to react and respond because I know I'm behind in doing that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wound up napping for much of the daylight hours. I know I needed that.


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"By the way, I thought your headwrap looked lovely." _Thank you so muchI'm glad you found my IHOP experience interesting. I understand how it is...sometimes we just can't keep up with all the threads or even have time to come to the forum. I've been intending to go through my threads to react and respond because I know I'm behind in doing that.


...especially if you've spent half your day sleeping...    lol


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wound up napping for much of the daylight hours. I know I needed that.


Oh My Gosh, I _literally _just said nearly the same thing!  lol  (Well, and did that too.)


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Medusa said:


> Oh My Gosh, I _literally _just said nearly the same thing!  lol  (Well, and did that too.)


We must've been posting around the same time. I didn't see your reply before composing mine!


----------



## Furryanimal

Tonight I’m going to see Revival who are an ABBA tribute band.
My first ever visit to my local theatre!


----------



## john19485

Have not been able to do any book signings for a couple of years, because of cv19,  book sales have been slow, I do all the house work now everyday because my wife is on a walker, I cooked for my sons family tonight , they ate every bit , no leftovers, I have been reading my old newspapers and books,


----------



## dseag2

Staying at home due to the ice and snow we received last night.  Probably the same thing tomorrow.  I hate sitting at home.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Stirring the pot! (Or at least trying to!)​


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 206835


Ummmm ... It's really none of my beeswax but don't most ladies put the decoration on the other side of their toes?
But hey, they look happy and if it makes you happy, well, then it can't be that bad! I just wish I had such a reach and flexibility!


----------



## Snow74

Chris P Bacon said:


> Ummmm ... It's really none of my beeswax but don't most ladies put the decoration on the other side of their toes?
> But hey, they look happy and if it makes you happy, well, then it can't be that bad! I just wish I had such a reach and flexibility!


How dare you think these are my toes…my toes are so much prettier…it’s the wee hours of the morning..I am losing what little sanity I cling to


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Snow74 said:


> How dare you think these are my toes…my toes are so much prettier…it’s the wee hours of the morning..I am losing what little sanity I cling to


I've actually always considered myself to be more of a leg man than a toe guy anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's snowing heavily, wet /slushy snow.. so I'm not planning to go anywhere today... a warm day home for me...


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to work in the kitchen. Vacuum packing some chicken and pork chops. Making hard boiled eggs in the Instant Pot. Making up some Keto Chow for ice cream later today or/and tomorrow. Paying bills and filling out my wall calendar and planner for the month. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today my plan is to work in the kitchen. Vacuum packing some chicken and pork chops. Making hard boiled eggs in the Instant Pot. Making up some Keto Chow for ice cream later today or/and tomorrow. Paying bills and filling out my wall calendar and planner for the month. That's the plan anyway.


that sounds a lot for you Kat.. will you be able to sit down to do most of it ?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> that sounds a lot for you Kat.. will you be able to sit down to do most of it ?


I can. What I usually do when vacuum packing is sit on my walker seat. All other kitchen work and I go back and forth between my computer and whatever I am doing in there.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching  more snow fall.

Took the dog out  for potty  break.
Feels like there are 2 layers of snow,one being hard , second layer  fluffy.

Hubby is out with his old beater plowing  folks out.
I'm waiting  for  phone calls of  ," can he come  plow me out?"


----------



## Mizmo

I am going to practice this all day


----------



## Furryanimal

After last nights concert lazy day of Winter Olympics and Six Nations Rugby

The Skiathlon on now


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 206991


Not about to be doing that..but..looks good…


----------



## hollydolly

Well the forecast is for rain tomorrow, so I thought it best to just quickly drive to the nearest supermarket and get a few things now, save me going tomorrow...and as it was getting dark I felt it would be quiet... *yikes* just the opposite. 
In fact, I've never seen that particular supermarket as full as it was with people as it was when I got there at 4.15pm.....I have no idea why... however I got my few bits..just milk/bread, continental ham/mozzarella/ croissants and chocolate cake.( who needs more ) ? ..and was in and out in 30 minutes, but it was pitch dark by the time I got out, and I didn't have my distance glasses with me to drive, so I had to wear my prescription sunglasses... .surprisingly I could see pretty well with them in the dark


----------



## debodun

Shoveled show, what I could of it. Under the shovelable stuff was a thick layer of accreted sleet as hard as concrete. Just wide enough for my car to get out, I hope. Didn't want to exert myself too much with my bad back.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Shoveled show, what I could of it. Under the shovelable stuff was a thick layer of accreted sleet as hard as concrete. Just wideenough for my car to get out, I hope. Didn't want to exert myself too much with my bad back.
> 
> View attachment 207058


That looks sooo pretty... butttt, your poor back !!


----------



## debodun

The man across the street was out shoveling and spoke to me. I though if I hinted around about my bad back, he'd come over and help me. His reply was that he has a bad knee and if I couldn't shovel, to contact a plowing service. I don't know any.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> The man across the street was out shoveling and spoke to me. I though if I hinted around about my bad back, he'd come over and help me. His reply was that he has a bad knee and if I couldn't shovel, to contact a plowing service. I don't know any.


you should have asked him for a recommendation of some...


----------



## katlupe

After my shower and breakfast, I managed to get to the dumpster. The ramp had been shoveled by the snow removal guy and he does a half hearted job. It was not good and that is why I waited to go out there when it was slushy rather than icy. A mess! Everyone complained about it. The whole parking lot is a mess too. Other than that, having a quiet day.


----------



## Jules

Used my Dollar Store Betty Crocker containers to freeze up some of the soup I made for my husband.

Started the day playing Wordle.  Maybe not the best use of time.  I’m easily distracted by games and reading here.


----------



## Jace

Well, it's way-too-cold to go out...so I ordered groceries online to be delivered by delivery service...SHIPT (owned by Target)..pleased...order complete..
Now...good for awhile...maybe it'll be a little warmer till I have to go out.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> you should have asked him for a recommendation of some...


I wouldn't have remembered it by the time I got back in the house.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I was able to bring in the wood for tonight!! I had a ingrown toe nail on my big toe, and haven't been able to wear anything except sandals 
( open toe ) for months. Misa has had to do all the wet and snow work outside, and that was bugging me. I tried the boots on, went out and made 8 trips to the wood pile in the snow. I am back inside now and by toe is fine.


----------



## Sliverfox

I cleaned  2 bottom shelves  by the computer.
Must had  dust of the ages on them.


----------



## Autumn72

Jules said:


> You deserve a treat.  And it was lovely of your neighbours to drop off a thank you gift.
> 
> Those paramedics should be ashamed of themselves!  He’s obviously not fit to be on his own.  I won’t comment on the son.


A something has to be done!!!
The paramedics should be reported to the department of " Elderly Abuse" its clear these paramedic are not doing their job 
This is wrong!!!!!! He should go to a nursing home temporary 2 weeks. Aides inside as in the MERRY MAIDS PAID by abusive son.


----------



## Autumn72

katlupe said:


> Today I have laundry to do and I might dry it in the dryers which I never do. If I hang it in the shower when it is so cold out, it makes my apartment too cold, especially during the night. Right now, having coffee and that's all I know.


How do you pay for your laundry?
By card reader, or quarters?
I ask for a reason due to new washers and dryers added. Cause for reason I am unable to dry


----------



## Trila

We lost another of our Girls, today.  That is 3 that have died in the last 6 months or so.  Now we only have Yummy....she's all by herself.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Nothing
> still nursing thumb..one more week ... stitches.... out then prognosis
> til then
> View attachment 206724


.....sounds horrible!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today I have laundry to do and I might dry it in the dryers which I never do. If I hang it in the shower when it is so cold out, it makes my apartment too cold, especially during the night. Right now, having coffee and that's all I know.


Yes! Coffee!  After that, everything is just details!


----------



## PamfromTx

My first time to use Gorilla Super Glue and I got it on my fingers.  lol  Of course I couldn't get it off.  Finally dissolved, I guess when I immersed my hands in hot, soapy dish water.  So, that folks... was my exciting day.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> As soon as it warms up, I'm gonna go out and cut back all the dead flowers that I didn't seem to get around to in the fall. Better late than not at all.


I'm so looking forward to spring!  This year, I'm going to try growing flowers from seeds!  I have my seeds, trays for planting, and soil from a creek bed...I'm ready!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> @Georgiagranny , I don't know when the first day of my new job will start,  I think it's next week, but I'll hear from someone at some point today or tomorrow, I'm sure..


I've been away...what new job?


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> We can probably assume that the room is in such need of cleaning that OP doesn't want us to see it


it played for me


----------



## win231

Watched my new roof going up & 2 skylights replaced.  It's almost completed; it's been 2 weeks of noise.
No more buckets.....


----------



## Trila

win231 said:


> Watched my new roof going up & 2 skylights replaced.  It's almost completed; it's been 2 weeks of noise.
> No more buckets.....


Good for you!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I've been away...what new job?


Oh I've got a new little job to start next week.. a couple of days a week..that's all.. just give me something to do...


----------



## Snow74

Today being Sunday,my daughter and I pick up our groceries at 8AM…Walmart then Zehrs…unpack…decide what I am cooking for supper…First though is getting up with the dogs 4.30 AM…


----------



## katlupe

Autumn72 said:


> How do you pay for your laundry?
> By card reader, or quarters?
> I ask for a reason due to new washers and dryers added. Cause for reason I am unable to dry


With a card, There is a card machine in the laundry room so I can add money onto the card whenever I need more.


----------



## katlupe

Not sure about my whole day today, but planning on making some Best Bread Chaffles. I want to make enough for a week and keep them in the freezer. I probably won't eat them in a week but will have them in case I want a sandwich or toast with my eggs. I also plan on making a coffee drink with the cold coffee I saved over this week. If the laundry room is empty, I will do a load of laundry. Trying to keep up with it so I only have one load at a time. 

Presently having delicious hot coffee..........-4 degrees out and writing a new blog post. I got behind on the blog and have not written since Christmas. So time to concentrate. Have a super Sunday!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

It was pouring of rain this morning and high winds ( still windy no rain at almost 1pm)

Well I've got the laundry washed, dried and put away again...

Had brunch, German ham, Mozzarella cheese, and candy floss grapes...

Tidied out my smallest  office drawer.. which has no actual office things in  it..lol.. only my USB stick, but otherwise it has all my manicure stuff and nail polish.. The bigger  desk drawer has all the computer paraphernalia

Gave myself a pedicure..

Did a mile on my treadmill.... at 5mph

Yesterday I re-soled some new boots  which have very slippy soles .. I didn't use stick on soles because all reviews say them come off after an hour, so  I used proper rubber soles, trimmed them down and glued them on.. and they had to be left to cure for 8 hours.. so I'm going to go up to the barn in a minute  where I've left them on the work bench ...  and check if they've stuck on ..


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> Shoveled show, what I could of it. Under the shovelable stuff was a thick layer of accreted sleet as hard as concrete. Just wide enough for my car to get out, I hope. Didn't want to exert myself too much with my bad back.
> 
> View attachment 207058


Deb, you have a beautiful home.


----------



## hollydolly

well I'm pleased to say that the new soles on my boots seem to have stuck well.. the test of course will be to walk on them, but as they're heels, and I'm not going out ,  I won't be trying them today...


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a sunny 11 degrees out.
We  hope to go out to eat,,maybe stop  at furniture/antique store & look around.

Hubby is getting 'cabin fever' couldn't  find any good movies on TV.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:40,temp was 16 no wind refreshing
 This morning,getting a ride with friend to attend  church service at 10:30
This afternoon will be attending via Zoom,friendly church get together at 2pm,we do this every other Sun  Afterwards will call my brother, John talk to him as we usually do every Sun
The rest of my day,finish reading local paper, go for an afternoon walk,temp wise it will feel 'balmy' in the 30's


----------



## Geezer Garage

Sexy boots! Mike



hollydolly said:


> I'm not going out , I won't be trying them today...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Started out at 3:00 am yesterday traveling from San Juan. Made it back home 3pm. Got the heat going in the house and the shop. Have a lot of snow plowing to do today, and have to get up to the other house to get my water up, and running. A trip to the store for groceries, and most likely a nap in there sometime. Acclimating to 7200 ft, coming from sea level always takes a week or so. Mike


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Best Bread Chaffles


This is something new to me. I don't use keto, but I looked these up. They look and sound delicious!


----------



## RadishRose

I've done nothing but wash last nights dishes. Was too tired to do them last night. I'm now saving up for a new dishwasher, mine isn't worth repairing it's so old.

In awhile, I'll start doing laundry.

Last night I got to meet grandson's new girlfriend. They came for supper. I was happy because she's so nice and I like her!


----------



## Jules

Yesterday one of my chores was to get rid of old purchase receipts from 2021.  One was for a refund in December.  There’s now been lots of time on my CC statement and it hasn’t happened.  Got to attend to that today.  Maybe a quick walk this morning and definitely this afternoon.  Anything in between is random.


----------



## JaniceM

Went grocery shopping.  am tired and cold.  so unless somebody needs me for something, I'm going to watch a mini-marathon of The Commish on ChargeTV.  
(unless I turn on the t.v. and find out the listings were wrong.. then I'll be a little steamed...)


----------



## StarSong

I've been mostly off SF for the past week - was RVing at a desert resort that had very intermittent internet.  

The last few pages of this thread reassure me that everyone's been keeping busy in my absence.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I've been mostly off SF for the past week - was RVing at a desert resort that had very intermittent internet.
> 
> The last few pages of this thread reassure me that everyone's been keeping busy in my absence.


I was wondering about your absence. How fun to go to a resort!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I was wondering about your absence. How fun to go to a resort!


Many of the usual amenities were closed for Omicron (desert hot spring pools, for instance), but we mostly go there for a change of pace and as a home base when visiting friends living in Palm Springs, Palm Desert and thereabouts.


----------



## JimBob1952

Went to the gym.  They have an area there where you can drink coffee and read newspapers, so after I worked out I drank coffee and read the Sunday NY Times for a while.  (I'm too cheap and too conservative to do that on a regular basis).

Went home, goofed off on the computer, practiced piano for 45 minutes.  That brings me to now.  When spouse gets home we will probably go to the grocery store, then try out the new Jack Reacher series on Amazon later today.  Happy to see a new actor playing the 6'5", 240 pound character.  Anybody but little bitty Tom Cruise!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've been mostly off SF for the past week - was RVing at a desert resort that had very intermittent internet.
> 
> The last few pages of this thread reassure me that everyone's been keeping busy in my absence.


I had noticed your absence SS..but I thought you were busy with work related stuff...

Pleased you had a great time away.. I wish I could go somewhere, I'm really desperate to go somewhere nice and hot or anywhere tbh .. as are 60 million Brits who've been locked up for the last 2 years ..I cannot wait until I can get the chance to go _somewhere.. _


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I had noticed your absence SS..but I thought you were busy with work related stuff...
> 
> Pleased you had a great time away.. I wish I could go somewhere, I'm really desperate to go somewhere nice and hot or anywhere tbh .. as are 60 million Brits who've been locked up for the last 2 years ..I cannot wait until I can get the chance to go _somewhere.. _


Holly.....you're not the only ones being locked up.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Holly.....you're not the only ones being locked up.


sorry?... did I infer we were ?... and we're not locked up any more, but we do have to meet certain criteria to leave the country ?I'd like to go to my home in Spain, but for now it's still a little awkward, and by the time it becomes easier, millions will be going at the same time..


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Oh I've got a new little job to start next week.. a couple of days a week..that's all.. just give me something to do...


What will you be doing?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay then! I'm gonna do something today. Right. Something besides sit on my dead center. So far I have no idea what it's going to be, but something. It'll be something. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, it'll be something constructive.

Yesterday morning DD, DGD and I met an old friend for breakfast. I was as nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs until we got there and the restaurant was almost empty. Whew. But it was a fleeting relief because within 30 minutes the place was positively hopping with crowded activity. It's exactly why I don't want to be in a restaurant...all those unmasked peeps? Ugh.


----------



## katlupe

Today I will do all the things I didn't do over the week-end. Like the laundry, the trip out to the dumpster (after I do the bunny cage), make the Best Bread Chaffles and two batches of Keto Chow. I wrote out the budget sheets and paid bills so at least I don't have to worry about that stuff till next month. Filling out the wall calendar and my planner so I do not get behind on either one. Monday is my favorite day of the week! 

Hope you all have a nice day if possible!


----------



## Alligatorob

Getting ready to go to the gym.  After that I am not sure, probably do some work...


katlupe said:


> Monday is my favorite day of the week!


I used to hate Mondays, but now as I get more retired it makes little difference.  The weekend still feels like the weekend, but the week is beginning to seem the same.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> What will you be doing?


Receptionist in a Private Clinic....


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Trish

Had a chilled Monday morning, long chat with sis.  Weather is lovely so, I'm off out


----------



## Sliverfox

Chilly , sunny day here.
I hope  to tackle more of the clean up around /in my computer area.

A cousin send me a picture of my mom &  her sisters at different ages.
Somewhere in  this mess are pictures  that my English cousin send  me.

Reminds me I need to get back   to trying  get all my generation  added to family  tree.


----------



## Snow74

I am sure you have heard the expression…it went to the dogs….our days are mostly about the dogs..they have a social life! 4.30AM they are taken out of their crate their potty then breakfast..1 hour later Shakespeare has his walk…then Mishka is brought to Daycare….I use the time to quilt or just laze around…10.30 we get Mishka..then get house cleaned for tomorrow’s Shakespeare walk and massage..and that is pretty much our week…dogs rule..humans jump…I love it..before Covid we treated ourselves to lunch and breakfast at our favourite restaurants…


----------



## JimBob1952

Went swimming.  Did some computer cybersecurity training modules to keep my contractor certification with my main client.  

Will probably goof off from now until noon, then work from noon until about six.  Then dinner, then episode 2 of Jack Reacher on Amazon.  First one was very good, quite true to the spirit of the books.  

Not the most exciting day in world history, but pretty pleasant.


----------



## Snow74

Trish said:


> Had a chilled Monday morning, long chat with sis.  Weather is lovely so, I'm off out


Have a good time Trish


----------



## Snow74

Sliverfox said:


> Chilly , sunny day here.
> I hope  to tackle more of the clean up around /in my computer area.
> 
> A cousin send me a picture of my mom &  her sisters at different ages.
> Somewhere in  this mess are pictures  that my English cousin send  me.
> 
> Reminds me I need to get back   to trying  get all my generation  added to family  tree.


You reminded me Family Tree..some many years ago my son was asked to compile pictures for a family tree..this was to be graded…well my son decided it was too tedious,so,when the day came for him to go in front of the class..he told them all He was a Test Tube Baby…needless to say I got a phone call


----------



## Mizmo

Waiting.  One more day ..stitches out...
absolutely weary  trying to do things with one hand
hopefully , tomorrow, I will have use of two again


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 207349
> 
> Waiting.  One more day ..stitches out...
> absolutely weary  trying to do things with one hand
> hopefully , tomorrow, I will have use of two again
> View attachment 207351


----------



## Mizmo

Mes Amies



>


----------



## Jules

JimBob1952 said:


> then try out the new Jack Reacher series on Amazon later today. Happy to see a new actor playing the 6'5", 240 pound character. Anybody but little bitty Tom Cruise!


Tom was a monkey playing the part of a gorilla. As soon as I finish what I’m watching, I’ll move on to Reacher.  Read most of the books. My husband hasn’t so this show may not appeal to him.


----------



## Snow74

Mizmo said:


> Mes Amies


Bonjour Mizmo..Belle Journee


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 207313


Oooh!   My favorite episode is "kick back & chill" !  Maybe read a book, or play online.   I hardly ever see that episode!


----------



## Trila

JimBob1952 said:


> Went swimming.  Did some computer cybersecurity training modules to keep my contractor certification with my main client.
> 
> Will probably goof off from now until noon, then work from noon until about six.  Then dinner, then episode 2 of Jack Reacher on Amazon.  First one was very good, quite true to the spirit of the books.
> 
> Not the most exciting day in world history, but pretty pleasant.


I _loved_ the Jack Reacher movies!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Trila

JimBob1952 said:


> Went to the gym.  They have an area there where you can drink coffee and read newspapers, so after I worked out I drank coffee and read the Sunday NY Times for a while.  (I'm too cheap and too conservative to do that on a regular basis).
> 
> Went home, goofed off on the computer, practiced piano for 45 minutes.  That brings me to now.  When spouse gets home we will probably go to the grocery store, then try out the new Jack Reacher series on Amazon later today.  Happy to see a new actor playing the 6'5", 240 pound character.  Anybody but little bitty Tom Cruise!


Really?!!!!!   Maybe I'm just biased....oh, Tom!


----------



## JimBob1952

Trila said:


> Really?!!!!!   Maybe I'm just biased....oh, Tom!



Chac a son gout!


----------



## JimBob1952

Jules said:


> Tom was a monkey playing the part of a gorilla. As soon as I finish what I’m watching, I’ll move on to Reacher.  Read most of the books. My husband hasn’t so this show may not appeal to him.


My wife hasn't read the books but she enjoyed Episode 1 of the Amazon series.  They are taking eight episodes for one book so there is a lot of attention to detail and character (not that we're talking about Jane Austen or Tolstoy here, but still)


----------



## MMinSoCal

hollydolly said:


> sorry?... did I infer we were ?... and we're not locked up any more, but we do have to meet certain criteria to leave the country ?I'd like to go to my home in Spain, but for now it's still a little awkward, and by the time it becomes easier, millions will be going at the same time..


@hollydolly Spain is my favorite European destination.  I absolutely love Madrid!  Whereabouts is your home in Spain?


----------



## hollydolly

MMinSoCal said:


> @hollydolly Spain is my favorite European destination.  I absolutely love Madrid!  Whereabouts is your home in Spain?


My home is in a village  on the coast in The Valenica region, Costa Blanca .. south of Alicante.....and until 12 months ago, my daughter had a home in the mountains near Marbella on the Costa del sol.. .. that was 6 hours drive from us despite both being on the southern cost... . I've not been since the pandemic started to either homes.. and when i do go to mine eventually.. it will be very strange not driving up to the mountain to visit my daughter..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I had noticed your absence SS..but I thought you were busy with work related stuff...
> 
> Pleased you had a great time away.. I wish I could go somewhere, I'm really desperate to go somewhere nice and hot or anywhere tbh .. as are 60 million Brits who've been locked up for the last 2 years ..I cannot wait until I can get the chance to go _somewhere.. _


The lockdowns are really wearing on me, too.  We've got some beautiful weather coming up this week.  Omicron is receding, and there doesn't seem to be another variant rushing in to take its place.  Everyone is ready for a return to normalcy. 

I'm ok wearing a mask when mingling with strangers in a grocery store, but hunger for unmasked, undistanced time with friends and family again.


----------



## Trila

JimBob1952 said:


> Chac a son gout!


???????


----------



## JimBob1952

Trila said:


> ???????



Sorry, to each his or her own taste.  If you've read the Lee Child books, I think you would agree that Tom Cruise was an unlikely choice to play Jack Reacher.  I think Lee Child wound up buying the rights back from Mr. Cruise and working out a new deal with Amazon.  

The movies weren't bad, but I kept looking at Tom Cruise and thinking, "Why is the giant ex-military policeman -- the meanest, toughest SOB on the planet -- being played by a very small Scientologist?"


----------



## Trish

Snow74 said:


> Have a good time Trish


@Snow74 Thank you.  Hope you did too


----------



## hawkdon

Just took my cat Beau, in the pic on left, to the vet office
and left him...went in without app't, so may take awhile before
he is seen....been having periods of vomit, and today was bad...plus he's losing weight like crazy...would not eat or drink
today, which is very unusal....will wait to see what develops....


----------



## Snow74

hawkdon said:


> Just took my cat Beau, in the pic on left, to the vet office
> and left him...went in without app't, so may take awhile before
> he is seen....been having periods of vomit, and today was bad...plus he's losing weight like crazy...would not eat or drink
> today, which is very unusal....will wait to see what develops....


will send a prayer up for you....I know how it is to be a worried pet owner  they mean so darn much and ask for so little...please keep us posted..


----------



## MMinSoCal

hollydolly said:


> My home is in a village  on the coast in The Valenica region, Costa Blanca .. south of Alicante.....and until 12 months ago, my daughter had a home in the mountains near Marbella on the Costa del sol.. .. that was 6 hours drive from us despite both being on the southern cost... . I've not been since the pandemic started to either homes.. and when i do go to mine eventually.. it will be very strange not driving up to the mountain to visit my daughter..


@hollydolly Nice! The visit to Valencia was a good one for me, too! The science park was pretty cool. Have you been to Peniscola? It’s a cute little beach town between Valencia and Barcelona. One of these days, I wish to be back in Spain!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> The lockdowns are really wearing on me, too.  We've got some beautiful weather coming up this week.  Omicron is receding, and there doesn't seem to be another variant rushing in to take its place.  Everyone is ready for a return to normalcy.
> 
> I'm ok wearing a mask when mingling with strangers in a grocery store, but hunger for unmasked, undistanced time with friends and family again.


we have no mask mandate any more except on Public transport and medical waiting rooms. Some stores are asking people to wear a mask, but it's entirely optional... and most people are not,..I however still am, where there's crowds.

I  haven't had the Booster yet, and hadn't really planned to get it tbh.. but I've been told that without it I can't travel out of the country without all sorts of  covid checks.. and paperwork in this country and the one I visit.,.. whether that will change in the next month or 2 I don't know..


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today the weather has been beautiful so I did find time to take a short walk and then came back home and also took a short nap. I also came across this forum and joined.


----------



## hollydolly

MMinSoCal said:


> @hollydolly Nice! The visit to Valencia was a good one for me, too! The science park was pretty cool. Have you been to Peniscola? It’s a cute little beach town between Valencia and Barcelona. One of these days, I wish to be back in Spain!


Yes the science park is a wonderful place in Valencia city, I have a few photos of it somehwre on my computer .. it's a long way from where we live so I've only been there once, and no I've never been to Peniscola..


----------



## Snow74

Signe The Survivor said:


> Today the weather has been beautiful so I did find time to take a short walk and then came back home and also took a short nap. I also came across this forum and joined.


Welcome..I also am new and really enjoy being a Member as I hope you will too


----------



## Kaila

Signe The Survivor said:


> Today the weather has been beautiful so I did find time to take a short walk and then came back home and also took a short nap. I also came across this forum and joined.


Welcome to you!


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> Today the weather has been beautiful so I did find time to take a short walk and then came back home and also took a short nap. I also came across this forum and joined.


Welcome to the forum... I see you've posted quite a bit already, and found your way around. You may wish to introduce yourself to the community here..and tell us a little about yourself..  

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## Signe The Survivor

hollydolly said:


> Welcome to the forum... I see you've posted quite a bit already, and found your way around. You may wish to introduce yourself to the community here..and tell us a little about yourself..
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


Thank You. I did post a quite extensive introduction actually but it said it had to be approved by moderation before it would be made visible. I then went back and checked the post to see if I posted bad words and the only word I did was ass so I don't know if that triggered it or not.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Receptionist in a Private Clinic....


@hollydolly  How did your first day go?


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> @hollydolly  How did your first day go?


I haven't started yet..I'll be starting later this week...


----------



## MMinSoCal

hollydolly said:


> I haven't started yet..I'll be starting later this week...


@hollydolly What specialty is the clinic?


----------



## hollydolly

MMinSoCal said:


> @hollydolly What specialty is the clinic?


I;d rather not say on the public forum..I live in a very small place, and if the place is googled I'd be easily identified...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:30 it was 'balmy' outside,30 didn't go far  walked back/forth on our driveway twice
In about 1/2 hr, my friend, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' today to a local grocery store,TOPS. I usually go with another friend/resident Thora on Friday but she has dr's appts. I rather go today I haven't been there in 3 weeks, by Fri I guess the shelves might be empty because of the upcoming' Super Bowl' this weekend,shoppers will be out&about
This afternoon at 1 a monthly zoom meeting for older church members,called'Passages'. We have a presentation on various topics usually lasts an hr
I hope to get out for afternoon walk after Passages,rest of my day read NYT/local paper, my book After dinner, tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle,'channel surf' to find something to watch on TV tonight


----------



## Mizmo

Thumb Doc at Noon for stitch removal and prognosis
....will be so glad to get this hideous dressing OFF and hopefully get use of my hand again
Later........


----------



## StarSong

Mizmo said:


> Thumb Doc at Noon for stitch removal and prognosis
> ....will be so glad to get this hideous dressing OFF and hopefully get use of my hand again
> Later........
> View attachment 207513


Hope all goes well for you today!


----------



## Michael Z

Replacing the driver's side brake caliper on my 2008 Toyota Corolla. And then later, washing the cars, as it will be in the 30's today, which is a heat wave around here this time of year. If time, I will finish and prime some drywall and then later work on my family trees.


----------



## hawkdon

Vet just called, and my Beau is ready to come home....so
I'll pick him up this afternoon.....


----------



## Snow74

hawkdon said:


> Vet just called, and my Beau is ready to come home....so
> I'll pick him up this afternoon.....


So very happy for you


----------



## Snow74

Following our usual..doggie day. Shakespeare getting his massage


----------



## charry

Went to builders store, for new toilet lock and small kitchen bin and small bag of indoor compost

Then had a long chat with an old schoolfriend ,with lots of laughs….

now trying to fix …the door lock …


----------



## Sliverfox

Transferring  some family photos to my cousin.

Otherwise  very little,,woke  dizzy & in fogged over brain.


----------



## RFW

I had a doctor's appointment today for the leg. Went out early in the morning to beat the traffic. Snowing again. 
Bones still healing slowly. Another 6 weeks in this thing.


----------



## Trila

JimBob1952 said:


> Sorry, to each his or her own taste.  If you've read the Lee Child books, I think you would agree that Tom Cruise was an unlikely choice to play Jack Reacher.  I think Lee Child wound up buying the rights back from Mr. Cruise and working out a new deal with Amazon.
> 
> The movies weren't bad, but I kept looking at Tom Cruise and thinking, "Why is the giant ex-military policeman -- the meanest, toughest SOB on the planet -- being played by a v





Michael Z said:


> Replacing the driver's side brake caliper on my 2008 Toyota Corolla. And then later, washing the cars, as it will be in the 30's today, which is a heat wave around here this time of year. If time, I will finish and prime some drywall and then later work on my family trees.


Sounds like fun times! LOL


----------



## Trila

Current status of Andy, our outdoor cat......

He sure has me trained!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

I am just sitting back enjoying the sunshine that is coming through the window this morning as I drink some coffee and listen to some music.


----------



## StarSong

A few months ago a repairman backed into my car, crunching my back bumper.  His company already paid us for the damage, but the repair shop we'd been working with has been dragging its feet on getting the bumper.  Always one story or another.  

Meantime the truck we use to haul our RV got broken into and got repaired about a week ago by the shop our insurance company has always used. They do great work, but are always so busy. 

DH asked them if they could repair the bumper for us. Yup. They got the bumper in within a few days, but made the appointment for a week later. It's now a week later so they'll do the repairs today. Lesson learned: they're busy for good reason. 

Other than dropping off and picking up the car, I have a few business things to attend to.


----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> A few months ago a repairman backed into my car, crunching my back bumper.  His company already paid us for the damage, but the repair shop we'd been working with has been dragging its feet on getting the bumper.  Always one story or another.
> 
> Meantime the truck we use to haul our RV got broken into and got repaired about a week ago by the shop our insurance company has always used. They do great work, but are always so busy.
> 
> DH asked them if they could repair the bumper for us. Yup. They got the bumper in within a few days, but made the appointment for a week later. It's now a week later so they'll do the repairs today. Lesson learned: they're busy for good reason.
> 
> Other than dropping off and picking up the car, I have a few business things to attend to.


Everybody who works with his or her hands for a living seems to be extremely busy these days.  We've been trying to get someone to fix a problem with our front door for about two months.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Cleaning the house top to bottom. Spent most of the day yesterday plowing the equivalent of 1/2 mile of 2 lane road over 2' deep. Mike


----------



## Mizmo

The thumb stays...whoopee. Cancer gone.

Surgeon is over the moon with the skin graft. Never had success  like it  for this particularly bad case.
He said we made history.!

Ten stitches in arm will come out March 1 but oh what a relief to get all the heavy bandaging off.
Nurse will come every two days to dress thumb and Dr will check then and take pictures for records.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Current status of Andy, our outdoor cat......
> View attachment 207540
> He sure has me trained!


Um. Does Andy need a bigger bed? Just a tad bigger? Just a skosh?

Y'all are gonna think I'm nuts, but for a long, long time we all sort of participated virtually in the "progress" of the preparation and sale of @debodun's house and the move to her new one. I feel kind of all at sea now that it's all done...sort of like the letdown after the activity of the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year's holidays.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> The thumb stays...whoopee. Cancer gone.
> View attachment 207572
> Surgeon is over the moon with the skin graft. Never had success  like it  for this particularly bad case.
> He said we made history.!
> 
> Ten stitches in arm will come out March 1 but oh what a relief to get all the heavy bandaging off.
> Nurse will come every two days to dress thumb and Dr will check then and take pictures for records.


fanflippin' tastic...


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've had a really boring day tbh... the day has dragged.. I really need to have much more to do than I currently do..

After the usual chores..  I had 4 parcels delivered , 2 of which weren't due until tomorrow, but hey that's got those out of the way and save me staying in for them tomorrow . One was some potting soil for the indoor plants, another was a really pretty pink marble shallow  bowl (vase).. on a gold stand for my dressing table.., and after about 10 years I've donated all the floral white china faberge egg style ornaments from my dresser in exchange for the new one... . The 3rd was a  floral print summer dress with long sleeves.. which are so difficult to get here ( the long sleeves)..and  it was massively reduced in the sale online from a high street store.. so now  that's been put away for spring ..  and the fourth was a new Plant pot because I'm going to split my big jade plant into 2, and repot them in 2 new smaller pots.. , which I'll do tomorrow ..

I've  bagged up some of my coats, including North face jackets, to donate. . they are all in excellent condition but I've had them a long time, and I don't wear them,  so better that someone else gets good use out of them.

I've taken pics of an office desk to sell online.. it's almost brand new less than a year old, so I will sell rather than give it away..

It's almost 10.30pm..I'm just going to load the car boot up with the donations bags, and 3 picture frames that I need to return to the store in the next day or 2.. otherwise if I don't load them in the car I'll leave the house without them..

Does anyone else do that ?.. or is only me ?.. I can't tell you how many times I've bagged stuff up for the charity shop, and got to town only to discover they're not in the car..so this is why I'm learning to load them into the car the day before ..

ETA...oh yes and I cooked rump steak for dinner, and watched my fave weekly  tv show while eating it off a tray in front of the TV


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well I've had a really boring day tbh... the day has dragged.. I really need to have much more to do than I currently do..
> 
> After the usual chores..  I had 4 parcels delivered , 2 of which weren't due until tomorrow, but hey that's got those out of the way and save me staying in for them tomorrow . One was some potting soil for the indoor plants, another was a really pretty pink marble shallow  bowl (vase).. on a gold stand for my dressing table.., and after about 10 years I've donated all the floral white china faberge egg style ornaments from my dresser in exchange for the new one... . The 3rd was a  floral print summer dress with long sleeves.. which are so difficult to get here ( the long sleeves)..and  it was massively reduced in the sale online from a high street store.. so now  that's been put away for spring ..  and the fourth was a new Plant pot because I'm going to split my big jade plant into 2, and repot them in 2 new smaller pots.. , which I'll do tomorrow ..
> 
> I've  bagged up some of my coats, including North face jackets, to donate. . they are all in excellent condition but I've had them a long time, and I don't wear them,  so better that someone else gets good use out of them.
> 
> I've taken pics of an office desk to sell online.. it's almost brand new less than a year old, so I will sell rather than give it away..
> 
> It's almost 10.30pm..I'm just going to load the car boot up with the donations bags, and 3 picture frames that I need to return to the store in the next day or 2.. otherwise if I don't load them in the car I'll leave the house without them..
> 
> Does anyone else do that ?.. or is only me ?.. I can't tell you how many times I've bagged stuff up for the charity shop, and got to town only to discover they're not in the car..so this is why I'm learning to load them into the car the day before ..
> 
> ETA...oh yes and I cooked rump steak for dinner, and watched my fave weekly  tv show while eating it off a tray in front of the TV


@hollydolly  .. _That's_ a boring day? Sounds like you got a fair bit done! All I did today was, answer emails and read while dusting a bit and doing laundry. I feel like a lazy-bones


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Transferring  some family photos to my cousin.
> 
> Otherwise  very little,,woke  dizzy & in fogged over brain.



I noticed that a brand new member has a *very* similar username, to our Sliverfox, and just wanted others to notice their posts are _not the same poster. _


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> Vet just called, and my Beau is ready to come home....so
> I'll pick him up this afternoon.....


I have been thinking of both of you!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Current status of Andy, our outdoor cat......
> View attachment 207540
> He sure has me trained!



Andy is _extremely *photogenic!

And he's always posing like that, too! *_


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> The thumb stays...whoopee. Cancer gone.
> View attachment 207572
> Surgeon is over the moon with the skin graft. Never had success  like it  for this particularly bad case.
> He said we made history.!
> 
> Ten stitches in arm will come out March 1 but oh what a relief to get all the heavy bandaging off.
> Nurse will come every two days to dress thumb and Dr will check then and take pictures for records.


That is fantastic news!  Thanks for sharing about it, with us!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> the fourth was a new Plant pot because I'm going to split my big jade plant into 2, and repot them in 2 new smaller pots.. , which I'll do tomorrow ..


I forgot all about jade plants.  
I used to have them, years ago, and loved them. Had an old one, that got fairly large, in its indoor pot.
I once saw a large jade _tree_, growing outdoors, at the Botanical Garden in Washington D.C.
Wow, I was shocked to learn they grew that way 
It was taller than a human and fully branched out, as well!


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, the cat is home, pissed off and shaky...hope he will get
better in a day or two...has to go on prescription food, that Hills stuff.....interestiing getting to the vet tho...my caretaker came to pick me up then go to vet, but I fell to my knees and elbows trying to get in the car...could not get up for the life of me....finally called the fire people to bring guys and lift me up....lots of scrapes/bruises and of course my ego is hurt....what
the heck....


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> Welp, the cat is home, pissed off and shaky...hope he will get
> better in a day or two...has to go on prescription food, that Hills stuff.....interestiing getting to the vet tho...my caretaker came to pick me up then go to vet, but I fell to my knees and elbows trying to get in the car...could not get up for the life of me....finally called the fire people to bring guys and lift me up....lots of scrapes/bruises and of course my ego is hurt....what
> the heck....



Awwww, so sorry that you fell!  And have the bumps and bruises now, to remind you of it!  
Falling unexpectedly is not fun!  I know from experience. 

I too, hope that your kitty will be willing to eat the different food, and improve visibly soon, too.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, all that work made me tired.  It won’t be long before you can pull out that new spring dress.

@Mizmo, you’re a hand model now.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. _That's_ a boring day? Sounds like you got a fair bit done! All I did today was, answer emails and read while dusting a bit and doing laundry. I feel like a lazy-bones


I'd answer emails if I ever got any


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, you’re a hand model now.



Yes!  She's a bright star now, and we can all say, we knew her before she got famous! 

_You waited so long for this to be addressed, _@Mizmo 
You deserve the good outcome, and relief now!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. _That's_ a boring day? Sounds like you got a fair bit done! All I did today was, answer emails and read while dusting a bit and doing laundry. I feel like a lazy-bones


honestly pinks, I need a lot more to do than this,  I just don't settle well with nothing much to do.. it may sound like  I did a lot to people, but when you break it down it really was very little .. I didn't even go out today either lol


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'd answer emails if I ever got any


..I'll send you emails if you want some..they'll be boring but you'd be welcome to 'em...


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I forgot all about jade plants.
> I used to have them, years ago, and loved them. Had an old one, that got fairly large, in its indoor pot.
> I once saw a large jade _tree_, growing outdoors, at the Botanical Garden in Washington D.C.
> Wow, I was shocked to learn they grew that way
> It was taller than a human and fully branched out, as well!


yes they grow them huge in hot countries where we've visited..in Spain, Cyprus, Turkey Greek Islands etc....also the Chinese love them they are supposed to bring money luck...


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I noticed that a brand new member has a *very* similar username, to our Sliverfox, and just wanted others to notice their posts are _not the same poster. _


yes I saw that too, it could easily be mixed up...


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> Yes!  She's a bright star now, and we can all say, we knew her before she got famous!
> 
> _You waited so long for this to be addressed, _@Mizmo
> You deserve the good outcome, and relief now!



well you know Doc is also plastic surgeon ..does all the glamour stuff too... so maybe I will suggest face lift before pictures.
....ya think ??


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> well you know Doc is also plastic surgeon ..does all the glamour stuff too... so maybe I will suggest face lift before pictures.
> ....ya think ??View attachment 207607


Boy do I need his face-lift services..can you get me a quote ?


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Boy do I need his face-lift services..can you get me a quote ?



I could try my dear but the distance between here in Ontario, Canada and London England would definitely hike up the cost . Then there is covid an all that crap so I think you should just keep the pretty face you have as is.....eh


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> I could try my dear but the distance between here in Ontario, Canada and London England would definitely hike up the cost .


Well then, if we *all* came to visit you (and your doctor, lol)
do you think you could negotiate a *group* rate for us?


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
Does he offer a hands/feet/& face combo deal?
That would be _my preference. _


----------



## john19485

Went for my morning walk , cooked breakfast for my wife, she is on a walker, cleaned up the kitchen, did dishes,  went fishing in the pond, cooked dinner, checked emails , returned some calls


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Andy is _extremely *photogenic!
> 
> And he's always posing like that, too! *_





Kaila said:


> Andy is _extremely *photogenic!
> 
> And he's always posing like that, too! *_


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Um. Does Andy need a bigger bed? Just a tad bigger? Just a skosh?
> 
> Y'all are gonna think I'm nuts, but for a long, long time we all sort of participated virtually in the "progress" of the preparation and sale of @debodun's house and the move to her new one. I feel kind of all at sea now that it's all done...sort of like the letdown after the activity of the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year's holidays.


Andy actually had a smaller bed, this is the bigger one that brought him.  He likes to spread out when he sleeps.!  If he wants to, he can curl up small enough to fit 2 of him in that bed!  LOL

The cleaning out and selling of her house was a huge undertaking, and you were quite involved with all that she was going through...now it's time for you to find a different project!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well I've had a really boring day tbh... the day has dragged.. I really need to have much more to do than I currently do..
> 
> After the usual chores..  I had 4 parcels delivered , 2 of which weren't due until tomorrow, but hey that's got those out of the way and save me staying in for them tomorrow . One was some potting soil for the indoor plants, another was a really pretty pink marble shallow  bowl (vase).. on a gold stand for my dressing table.., and after about 10 years I've donated all the floral white china faberge egg style ornaments from my dresser in exchange for the new one... . The 3rd was a  floral print summer dress with long sleeves.. which are so difficult to get here ( the long sleeves)..and  it was massively reduced in the sale online from a high street store.. so now  that's been put away for spring ..  and the fourth was a new Plant pot because I'm going to split my big jade plant into 2, and repot them in 2 new smaller pots.. , which I'll do tomorrow ..
> 
> I've  bagged up some of my coats, including North face jackets, to donate. . they are all in excellent condition but I've had them a long time, and I don't wear them,  so better that someone else gets good use out of them.
> 
> I've taken pics of an office desk to sell online.. it's almost brand new less than a year old, so I will sell rather than give it away..
> 
> It's almost 10.30pm..I'm just going to load the car boot up with the donations bags, and 3 picture frames that I need to return to the store in the next day or 2.. otherwise if I don't load them in the car I'll leave the house without them..
> 
> Does anyone else do that ?.. or is only me ?.. I can't tell you how many times I've bagged stuff up for the charity shop, and got to town only to discover they're not in the car..so this is why I'm learning to load them into the car the day before ..
> 
> ETA...oh yes and I cooked rump steak for dinner, and watched my fave weekly  tv show while eating it off a tray in front of the TV


Good grief!  You've done more in one day than I usually do in a week! LOL


----------



## Trila

john19485 said:


> Went for my morning walk , cooked breakfast for my wife, she is on a walker, cleaned up the kitchen, did dishes,  went fishing in the pond, cooked dinner, checked emails , returned some calls


Such a lovely morning!


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> The thumb stays...whoopee. Cancer gone.
> View attachment 207572
> Surgeon is over the moon with the skin graft. Never had success  like it  for this particularly bad case.
> He said we made history.!
> 
> Ten stitches in arm will come out March 1 but oh what a relief to get all the heavy bandaging off.
> Nurse will come every two days to dress thumb and Dr will check then and take pictures for records.



...so wonderful to hear your good news!


----------



## john19485

Trila said:


> Such a lovely morning!


Went coon hunting in 
Marianna, Arkansas last april, enjoyed myself​


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> Does he offer a hands/feet/& face combo deal?
> That would be _my preference. _



now a group visit would be lovely and I will ask if he does combo deals and offers group rates so will check it all out with him March 1st when I get arm stitches out....course I have only one bedroom so we would have to take over local hotel.....nice for recovery period  though and right on the lakefront so pack bikinis too.....okay ?


----------



## hollydolly

It's a gloriously sunny morning, but it's forecast to rain from 1pm..it's just after 11am now... so I got out into the garden and repotted 2 Jade plants  into nice new pretty indoor pots, one in Pistachio colour for the kitchen and the other is in a Gold Satin finish in the livingroom.. and put them by the sunny windows.. .
One is a good few years old and the other is new..so I hope they continue to thrive..

Bagged all the remaining new potting soil, and put it away in the barn.. then came in and Vacc'd all downstairs, then chatted with the postman who dropped a package off.. that's the 4th time this week that I've ordered something from Amazon.. and it's been delivered by the postman and not the Amazon delivery driver..

replied to 2 emails.. and a whatsAap from a family member... and now I'm having a cuppa tea.. and cake.. ..

I hope it does rain tbh.. because my car desperately needs washing, and I don't cant to do it until the rain is over.. and if it doesn't rain, I'll be irritated that I could have gone out and got it done..


----------



## katlupe

Whatever I wrote yesterday, I am doing today. My day got all messed up yesterday due to helping my neighbor. I did manage a new blog post though. Then my computer lost its connection because I had moved some things near the modem and must have unplugged it. I finally got it back up though but took me awhile to figure out what was wrong. This morning while having my coffee I will be editing pictures. I took a bunch yesterday for using on future blog posts. 

Right now Rabbit is making the "banana time" face at me, so better drink my coffee!


----------



## feywon

Have to drive into the city daughter has 2 appointments (eye glasses and Covid booster) will be long day, sh has to.go to work for a couple of hours after we get back.

Keep a good thought for us i hate driving in the city and they still have a lot of snow and ice down there too.Luckily every place  we have to go is on main streets, one slightly off main but a row of medicsl.offices sonits probably plowed  good.


----------



## Trila

john19485 said:


> Went coon hunting in
> Marianna, Arkansas last april, enjoyed myself​


Did the coons have fun too?  LOL


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Whatever I wrote yesterday, I am doing today. My day got all messed up yesterday due to helping my neighbor. I did manage a new blog post though. Then my computer lost its connection because I had moved some things near the modem and must have unplugged it. I finally got it back up though but took me awhile to figure out what was wrong. This morning while having my coffee I will be editing pictures. I took a bunch yesterday for using on future blog posts.
> 
> Right now Rabbit is making the "banana time" face at me, so better drink my coffee!


Hugs from Andy, to Rabbit!


----------



## Sliverfox

Thanks  for heads up about the new poster with name simpler to mine.

Will check out introductions.

So far I haven't mended  hubby  jacket, which I hope to do today.
Taking  "too"   much time on the computer this morning.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Thanks  for heads up about the new poster with name simpler to mine.
> 
> Will check out introductions.
> 
> So far I haven't mended  hubby  jacket, which I hope to do today.
> Taking  "too"   much time on the computer this morning.


Yes, now you at least are aware of it, so that if someone writes something seemingly random to you, then you will know that they might have responded to something the other member wrote.


----------



## Trila

hawkdon said:


> Welp, the cat is home, pissed off and shaky...hope he will get
> better in a day or two...has to go on prescription food, that Hills stuff.....interestiing getting to the vet tho...my caretaker came to pick me up then go to vet, but I fell to my knees and elbows trying to get in the car...could not get up for the life of me....finally called the fire people to bring guys and lift me up....lots of scrapes/bruises and of course my ego is hurt....what
> the heck....


I hope you're ok!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

This is the new gold satin finish plant pot with the money plant I potted this morning,I think it's cute...


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Welp, the cat is home, pissed off and shaky...hope he will get
> better in a day or two...has to go on prescription food, that Hills stuff.....interestiing getting to the vet tho...my caretaker came to pick me up then go to vet, but I fell to my knees and elbows trying to get in the car...could not get up for the life of me....finally called the fire people to bring guys and lift me up....lots of scrapes/bruises and of course my ego is hurt....what
> the heck....


OMG..I missed this, are you ok Hawkdon ?...


----------



## Signe The Survivor

hollydolly said:


> This is the new gold satin finish plant pot with the money plant I potted this morning,I think it's cute...


Love the plant and I also love the lamp.


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> Love the plant and I also love the lamp.


thanks Signe..for both.. I've had the lamp a long time, it's one of 4 in my livingroom..  3 out of the 4 are black and white with different designs,  the striped one is my fave..


----------



## ronaldj

got our taxes done.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sorry but I didn't see who Kalai was referring to in her post about name   being like mine.??


----------



## john19485

Trila said:


> Did the coons have fun too?  LOL


just killed one coon , we let the others go , because there were not that many in that area, the farmers would like them all gone, but there would be no more to hunt.


----------



## hawkdon

hollydolly said:


> OMG..I missed this, are you ok Hawkdon ?...


Yes thanks, I'm just sore as heck in several places LOL...clumsy ole fool........


----------



## Gardenlover

If I told you, I'd have to come out of the witness protection program, sorry.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Sorry but I didn't see who Kalai was referring to in her post about name   being like mine.??


a  member named @Silverfox007


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Tonight I am watching episodes of Leave It To Beaver and drinking some tea.


----------



## Trila

john19485 said:


> just killed one coon , we let the others go , because there were not that many in that area, the farmers would like them all gone, but there would be no more to hunt.


They can be very destructive!  I have "pet" chickens.  If the coons can get into the chicken yard, they'll kill the chickens and leave them.  They kill for the sake of killing.   My husband is always watching for signs that a coon has moved into the area.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> This is the new gold satin finish plant pot with the money plant I potted this morning,I think it's cute...


Very nice!  It has that simple, but elegant look.


----------



## Shero

Had a great catnap, stayed up late to finish a game of chess with hubby and for the first time this year, I won.
Yep, I won!
YAY!!!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> This is the new gold satin finish plant pot with the money plant I potted this morning,I think it's cute...


I like that picture!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, I STILL didn't get my laundry done. Today for sure! My water delivery came and I did not expect it. They never called or sent a message to alert me. So arranging the water and making chaffles all day took the time I had planned for laundry. By the time that was all done, I didn't want to do laundry. Today for sure!


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday.....got my haircut.....daughter invited me over for supper, was very good.
Do you know what i haven't done for 2 days......haven't shovelled snow.


----------



## Liberty

We're going to Total Wine and then to Olive Garden.  Yesterday we cleaned out the dead Lantanas and Hummingbird bushes growth.  Spring is almost here.  Kids are coming from Ohio next week to stay for a few days so its time to get the guest room bed made up, clean the dining room. Sunny day in the high 60's or low 70's.  Life is good!


----------



## Sliverfox

Hoping I can get hubby o help  with getting tax papers in order.

Trying to think of  something  delicious  for  lunch. ?????


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,didn't go far,was a tad breezy temp was 34
At 12:15,I'm meeting our new church minster's wife, Linda at local Paneras for lunch{3 blocks from my apt} my treat. I had written her a note last month asking if we could do this,it would be a wonderful opportunity to get to know each other better. I've talked to her briefly a couple times at church,very nice/down to earth just like Todd he's wonderful.They& their 2 teenage daughters came to Buffalo in Aug,he started as our new senior pastor on Sept 1st. They came from Pittsburgh,
The rest of my day,read NYT/local paper, read my book,tonight watch a repeat of my favorite new TV show"Ghosts'


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all.....We're having very nice weather here lately.  I'll pick up a grocery order today, not really much exciting news here....I did finally make an appointment with an ophthalmologist, so some progress.
Everyone have a great Thursday.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from chiropractor and I know she is helping my back. Feels better than it has for a long time. Later, taking wife to get her haircut and coffee.


----------



## Pepper

I obviously have too much time on my hands.  I was curious to see the last time @rah rah was here and I found I can't find her name anywhere, and for the short time she was here she posted a lot.  Bet NO One here can find her name or any posts.  I bet.


----------



## Pinky

@Pepper .. I did a search on Rah-Rah's name, and came up with threads in which she commented.
I had been wondering where she/they were.

https://www.seniorforums.com/search/227881/


----------



## Pepper

Thanks @Pinky...........You know how, when you type in the first 3 letters in a name, all names starting with those show up.  In her case nothing showed up, so I thought it was weird and Do I See From This how mysterious rumors get started when I just did it myself!


----------



## Pink Biz

Pepper said:


> I obviously have too much time on my hands.  I was curious to see the last time @rah rah was here and I found I can't find her name anywhere, and for the short time she was here she posted a lot.  Bet NO One here can find her name or any posts.  I bet.


https://www.seniorforums.com/members/rah-rah.14141/


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> Thanks @Pinky...........You know how, when you type in the first 3 letters in a name, all names starting with those show up.  In her case nothing showed up, so I thought it was weird and Do I See From This how mysterious rumors get started when I just did it myself!


@Pepper .. I _have _been wondering what happened to Rah-Rah, as he/she was posting a fair bit.


----------



## Pepper

Glad I didn't Bet for $$$$$$$!


----------



## Pinky

Pink Biz said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/members/rah-rah.14141/


Aaah, thank you! @Pink Biz


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today's weather will be nice as it is suppose to be approaching 60 degrees. Later today as it warms up outside I will get out and talk a stroll around the neighborhood for some fresh air and then most likely return for some warm left over soup and then a nap.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First day of 6 off... trying to get out of town back to home base....

I have a prescription that needs to be filled before I leave b/c I will run out of meds mid-visit at home.  So I'm trying to get a load of wash done so I can go to the pharmacy and work something out....  Washer finished spinning; I went out and discovered that the four t-shirt material blouses I had in the machine had manage to twist themselves into a tortured, stretchy, soppy wet pretzel (including one that somehow got over the top of the agitator in the middle).  Took me several minutes just to untangle everything (wet, stretchy clothing resists this) and had to set for a second spin. Now the load is drying, thank goodness, so I should be able to get downtown shortly.

Looking forward to catching up with a couple friends, doing Valentines with My Prince, maybe have some time with the grandgirls.

I have a consultation with a cleaning service to set up a schedule for dusting/decluttering/deep cleaning my house.  Somewhere in there I need to get in for a pedicure (spring coming).

Y'all have a lovely day!


----------



## Jules

@Pinky, @Pepper, @Pink Biz   Here is Rah-Rah’s last post.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/watching-the-olympics-disappointing-so-far.68542/#post-2002112


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I like that picture!


you mean the picture on the wall of our 3 labradoodles?.. ..yes I love that pic too.. sadly now, we've lost the old boy on the left of the pic, but we still have the other 2 altho' the one on the far right  is 14 and has dementia now.. and digs in the middle is 13.. and still very active, and he's the one who poses for me a lot..lol.. he loves to have his photo taken.. and I post them here often..

Here's the 3 of them when they were 4 years old 2 yrs  and 18 months..


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's almost 6.30pm here, I got home around 5.30pm from my first day in my new job... all went well there, nice people to work with, but not a lot of work to do.. just a gentle easing in I suspect... 

I finished at 4pm, and stopped at the Homesense store..they have such gloriously lovely things in there I always want to buy everything.. However today I bought some Brooklyn Fragrance Co.. scented Sachets , 3 pack and the scent is strong and gloriously parfumed ( Paris petal fragrance)... I also got a fake single silk  orchid and pot..  and a Gold coloured Globe on a stand... I could easily have bought so much more, but I have to control my urges..

Just got home as it got dark and the rain had begun, so fortunately I missed being stuck in traffic in the dark and rain..

I put a mutton  pie in the oven to cook while I had a quick shower, and I've just had that with baked beans.. delicious 

My back is hurting tonight, so I think I'll get myself a Heatpad...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Well it's almost 6.30pm here, I got home around 5.30pm from my first day in my new job... all went well there, nice people to work with, but not a lot of work to do.. just a gentle easing in I suspect


Very glad to hear that went well.  
_Nice people to work with,_is perhaps one of the most important parts, 

in addition to having those days added in to your weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I obviously have too much time on my hands.  I was curious to see the last time @rah rah was here and I found I can't find her name anywhere, and for the short time she was here she posted a lot.  Bet NO One here can find her name or any posts.  I bet.


reminded me of a a few people who join, post a lot in a short period and then simply disappear again.. ! maybe they decide it's just not for them for whatever reason... remember .. the Swedish girl with no arms or  legs ( I've forgotten her name).. she was here and posted loads for a short period then just disappeared as quick as she'd come


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well it's almost 6.30pm here, I got home around 5.30pm from my first day in my new job... all went well there, nice people to work with, but not a lot of work to do.. just a gentle easing in I suspect...
> 
> I finished at 4pm, and stopped at the Homesense store..they have such gloriously lovely things in there I always want to buy everything.. However today I bought some Brooklyn Fragrance Co.. scented Sachets , 3 pack and the scent is strong and gloriously parfumed ( Paris petal fragrance)... I also got a fake single silk  orchid and pot..  and a Gold coloured Globe on a stand... I could easily have bought so much more, but I have to control my urges..
> 
> Just got home as it got dark and the rain had begun, so fortunately I missed being stuck in traffic in the dark and rain..
> 
> I put a mutton  pie in the oven to cook while I had a quick shower, and I've just had that with baked beans.. delicious
> 
> My back is hurting tonight, so I think I'll get myself a Heatpad...


@hollydolly .. Pleased to hear your first day in your new job was pleasant. I imagine there will be busy days and not so busy days coming up. 

You hit the jackpot at HomeSense. I could never find anything there, because we really have nowhere to put anything else (condo life, sigh).

Hope your back feels better with the heat-pad.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Very glad to hear that went well.
> _Nice people to work with,_is perhaps one of the most important parts,
> 
> in addition to having those days added in to your weeks.


yes that's the nice thing, is to have that little bit of something else to do in any one week.. but not enough that it seems like a job if you see what I mean..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. Pleased to hear your first day in your new job was pleasant. I imagine there will be busy days and not so busy days coming up.
> 
> You hit the jackpot at HomeSense. I could never find anything there, because we really have nowhere to put anything else (condo life, sigh).
> 
> Hope your back feels better with the heat-pad.


thanks Pinks.. yes I must get the heat-pad on my back in a minute... We're lucky with Homesense here.. I suppose it's the same in Canada, that the stock is different every time you go in, but the things in our store are just beautiful...  and just so different to anything else in other stores...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> reminded me of a a few people who join, post a lot in a short period and then simply disappear again.. ! maybe they decide it's just not for them for whatever reason... remember .. the Swedish girl with no arms or  legs ( I've forgotten her name).. she was here and posted loads for a short period then just disappeared as quick as she'd come


That other forum had a Swedish woman with the same disabilities but was married to a man not a woman.  Isn't that an amazing coincidence?    She also just disappeared.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & headed to Walmart to get a birthday  for our oldest son.
Yeah,, walked out a lot more than a birthday card!Wanted to  add a cartoon to his  ,, thought  I could print one off.
Acck,, I have all sorts of trouble with printers!

I have suggestion to make  to tell the difference between Silver fox 007  & I..
Is that we start calling him by double07?


----------



## Ruthanne

Cleaning:. Vacuumed apartment, washed kitchen floor so far.  I have dusting to do, my least favorite chore.  Then cooking some meatballs and fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## Jules

I wondered if @rah-rah’s comment was considered political.  I now notice that her name doesn’t show up when you use @….  Is this what happens when someone is banned?


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I wondered if @rah-rah’s comment was considered political.  I now notice that her name doesn’t show up when you use @….  Is this what happens when someone is banned?


What comment?  I don't know what happens with that.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday I went to the store to a get pie shell & baked that last night so I’d be organized this morning.  Went to make the butterscotch pie and my new bag of brown sugar was no where to be found.  I’m sure I bought one when it was on sale last month.  Back to the store.  Finally got the pie made and kept a little to serve as pudding with lunch.  The whole reason for making the pie was use up a container of cream that I bought when I thought it was on sale.  
This afternoon I have to prep a taco pie for dinner.  We might be a little late after I get home from an appointment with a new ophthalmologist. 
Tonight we’ll watch episodes 5 & 6 of Reacher.  Normally we only watch 1.5 hrs max.  The show has us - maybe just me - hooked.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> What comment?  I don't know what happens with that.


The one I linked to earlier.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/watching-the-olympics-disappointing-so-far.68542/#post-2002112


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> The one I linked to earlier.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/watching-the-olympics-disappointing-so-far.68542/#post-2002112


Doesn't sound extremely political to me and just a bit.  Maybe she just took a break.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Doesn't sound extremely political to me and just a bit.


I didn’t think it did either but we’ve seen the bots pick on someone because of a word or two.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I didn’t think it did either but we’ve seen the bots pick on someone because of a word or two.


Maybe she's just taking a break.  I don't think the bots would care about that.  Matrix decided to end the politics and not the bots.


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> The thumb stays...whoopee. Cancer gone.
> 
> Surgeon is over the moon with the skin graft. Never had success  like it  for this particularly bad case.
> He said we made history.!
> 
> Ten stitches in arm will come out March 1 but oh what a relief to get all the heavy bandaging off.
> Nurse will come every two days to dress thumb and Dr will check then and take pictures for records.


@Mizmo I am so very happy for you! You must be on top of the world.  Good wishes to you.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yes they grow them huge in hot countries where we've visited..in Spain, Cyprus, Turkey Greek Islands etc....also the Chinese love them they are supposed to bring money luck...


In Los Angeles, people grow them as hedgerows. But spiders get in them *shudder*


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Welp, the cat is home, pissed off and shaky...hope he will get
> better in a day or two...has to go on prescription food, that Hills stuff.....interestiing getting to the vet tho...my caretaker came to pick me up then go to vet, but I fell to my knees and elbows trying to get in the car...could not get up for the life of me....finally called the fire people to bring guys and lift me up....lots of scrapes/bruises and of course my ego is hurt....what
> the heck....


Dear @hawkdon I'm so sorry you had that fall. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Jace

Ruthanne said:


> Maybe she's just taking a break.  I don't think the bots would care about that.  Matrix decided to end the politics and not the bots.


Hi! Sorta...just came in on this..kinda new.. didn't understandcan someone explain bots!..
I know..duh!?! Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne

Jace said:


> Hi! Sorta...just came in on this..kinda new.. didn't understandcan someone explain bots!..
> I know..duh!?! Thanks!


Bots are nonhuman entities that scan websites for information.


----------



## oldpop

Walked through the woods to check my game cams. Will see what I caught later tonight.


----------



## Jace

Ruthanne said:


> Bots are nonhuman entities that scan websites for information.


Thanks, so they scan our posts for anything.. that's not supposed to be?
How critical are they?


----------



## Ruthanne

Jace said:


> Thanks, so they scan our posts for anything.. that's not supposed to be?
> How critical are they?


I'm really not sure exactly what words they scan for or just how critical they are.  I don't know a whole lot about them, sorry.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> In Los Angeles, people grow them as hedgerows. But spiders get in them *shudder*


In Spain they grow them like that too.. can't say I've ever seen spiders webs in them...


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> We're going to Total Wine and then to Olive Garden.  Yesterday we cleaned out the dead Lantanas and Hummingbird bushes growth.  Spring is almost here.  Kids are coming from Ohio next week to stay for a few days so its time to get the guest room bed made up, clean the dining room. Sunny day in the high 60's or low 70's.  Life is good!


I love the smell of Lantana leaves!


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny and I have our hair appointments and then he is taking me to do a little shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 12.30pm..it's a gloriously sunny morning, with no wind. 

My plan was to take a walk over to the woodland and lakes behind my house but I had an email to say a delivery which shouldn't have been arriving until Monday will be coming today.. and it has no tracking number ( not Amazon).. so I've got to wait until it arrives, which might not be until after dark.. ..and tomorrow and for the next few days it's forecast to rain

In the meantime, this morning..I set out a whole bunch of new Solar lights all along one border of my back garden.. ..

 After that I framed some very large prints, into new frames, that was a bit of a PITA because the prints were just a little too big for the frames, and so I had to be very careful to cut them down neatly and not by too much... , a lot of measuring involved....and I'm really not an arty person so I have to take good care & be patient ( not one of my talents)

Once that was all done, I cut up 2 kilos of a mix  Bacon & Gammon that I buy in bulk.. and bagged them for the freezer . I got 10 zip bags which will last me a long time. I use the bacon to add to Soups, or Macaroni & Cheese, or Egg & Bacon flans.. I don't use it for sandwiches or breakfast dishes .. because it's a mix of smoked and unsmoked... so it's better for soups etc..

Now at just after 12.30pm... I have all the windows open, the house smells glorious with my new parfum sachet petals all around the house .. but I now have to find something else to do this afternoon...


----------



## MickaC

Getting my 3rd vaccine later today.
SHOVELLING SNOW.......didn't i mention yesterday, i hadn't shovelled for 2 days......Mother Nature heard me.


----------



## charry

Just got back from the our west quays…
its a lovely sunny cold day.so i pushed hubby around the marina …..
we weren't out for long, but good to get fresh air and sun on our faces…


----------



## 1955

Getting ready to take over Mom watch duties.  Mom wishes to stay in her house until the end so my niece & I take care of her.  For the last year my niece has been living there & I fill in when she wants to get away.  Although my niece would do this for free we do pay her and it’s well worth it!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Our driveway was so muddy we had to scoop up creek gravel and spread it on the driveway this morning.  The last few days the 10 inches of snow melted. We  worked for about an hour  and were  able to park the car at the top of the driveway. We will park it there until the road hardens.  We might need a load of gravel soon.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

How the weather can change from one day to the next. Yesterday it was approaching 60 degrees in my area and I got out to take a nice walk around the neighborhood. Today it will not get out of the 30's and it is calling for snow to start in a few hours through the day. Today I will just stay in and stay warm drinking tea and cuddling with my cat. Will most likely take a nap at some point.


----------



## timoc

*I found an old kettle* in my shed and decided to fix the bottom of it to a fence, with the little hole (spout) looking out. The hole should be perfect for birds to get in and out of, and the handle should be perfect for a perch. 
Perhaps I should put a tea-pot and tea caddie alongside it for when the birds are entertaining.


----------



## Jules

timoc said:


> *I found an old kettle* in my shed and decided to fix the bottom of it to a fence, with the little hole (spout) looking out. The hole should be perfect for birds to get in and out of, and the handle should be perfect for a perch.
> Perhaps I should put a tea-pot and tea caddie alongside it for when the birds are entertaining.


Let us know if it works.

Adding, I had an old kettle that I used to set a potted plant in.  Forgot about that.  Wonder if I still have it.


----------



## Jules

@1955, you’ve found the perfect solution for aging mother.  She looks lovely and happy.  

@hollydolly, you’ve tired me out again.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Replacing a faucet in the upstairs bathroom this morning, and cleaning up the inside of the car for a trip to Cost Co to fill the freezer later this coming week. About a 200 mile round trip, but a very pleasant drive, with beautiful scenery along the way. Then out to the shop to clean up the mess from a pack rat that has been living there in my absence. Caught him in a live trap the other day and relocated him five miles up the canyon. This afternoon will be stretching out my daily walk from three to four miles. Seem to be acclimating pretty well to the altitude after my two months at sea level. Hoping ya,ll have a great day. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Mizmo

Waiting for phone calls from medical people..grrrr
the nurse who dressed my thumb yesterday did a lousy job.....it came off  during night!!..and exposed the sensitive graft area
I was also told the dressing would be done every *four days* instead of *two* so called the Docs office left a message as he was very explicit about them following his instructions
I knew it was not a good job and called my doc's office
no call back yet....waiting.....BP on the rise....
enufff to drive me to drink


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My friend, Barbara, and I got together for lunch and a good chat  (note, I *am* smiling. )


----------



## Mizmo

CinnamonSugar said:


> My friend, Barbara, and I got together for lunch and a good chat  (note, I *am* smiling. )
> 
> View attachment 208015



great smiles ladies...good to get together..I miss that with my friends


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Getting my 3rd vaccine later today.
> SHOVELLING SNOW.......didn't i mention yesterday, i hadn't shovelled for 2 days......Mother Nature heard me.


let me know if the booster makes you poorly in the next day or 2..I hope it doesn't for your sake , but I'm holding back getting mine in case it makes me feel poorly like the last 2...so I'd be interested to know


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to clean   the floors, sweep, mop.
Mac  keeps  wanting the broom to 'chase' him.

Hubby had dental work done & he was told to take it easy for a  few days.

@ Holly,, we had our booster shots  before Christmas,,no reactions.


----------



## JaniceM

Mostly just watching the temperatures drop    and hope there isn't a refreeze.


----------



## Pappy

Had to fuel up the little Kia. $38.00, or $3.25 a gallon. Left me enough money to take mother out for hot dogs and ice cream. Living the dream…


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> let me know if the booster makes you poorly in the next day or 2..I hope it doesn't for your sake , but I'm holding back getting mine in case it makes me feel poorly like the last 2...so I'd be interested to know


@hollydolly .. the booster _might _make you feel poorly, but, I hope you decide to get it soon. We didn't have reactions to any of our shots, nor did SIL. However, daughter reacted to all 3 .. a few days of slight fever.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. the booster _might _make you feel poorly, but, I hope you decide to get it soon. We didn't have reactions to any of our shots, nor did SIL. However, daughter reacted to all 3 .. a few days of slight fever.


@hollydolly  I got the booster along with the other two vaccines as my immune system is pretty much on the low side. Your arm may ache for 24 to 48 hours and you might feel tired and achy for about that time as well but like @Pinky stated it is well worth it.


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> @hollydolly  I got the booster along with the other two vaccines as my immune system is pretty much on the low side. Your arm may ache for 24 to 48 hours and you might feel tired and achy for about that time as well but like @Pinky stated it is well worth it.


well that's exactly what happened with the first 2 vaccines...


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. the booster _might _make you feel poorly, but, I hope you decide to get it soon. We didn't have reactions to any of our shots, nor did SIL. However, daughter reacted to all 3 .. a few days of slight fever.


I had reactions to both vaccines.. several days pretty poorly... tbh, so I'm not in a hurry to get a 3rd which will make me sick as well..


----------



## Signe The Survivor

hollydolly said:


> well that's exactly what happened with the first 2 vaccines...


That is basically what you can expect from the booster. I am not going to fabricate it for ya. For myself though I need the most possible coverage I can get with the way my immune system is. It was well worth feeling that way for like 36 hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> That is basically what you can expect from the booster. I am not going to fabricate it for ya. For myself though I need the most possible coverage I can get with the way my immune system is. It was well worth feeling that way for like 36 hours.


yes I understand your situation , I would do the same in your position...

however, I had Covid at the beginning of 2020... I was poorly with that, and then I had immunity for well over a year.. and then 18 months later had the first vaccine, and it made me very poorly for several days, and the only reason I went and had the 2nd one in October.. was because I felt I;d gone through the after effects of the first one for nothing, and it wouldn't protect me.. and sure enough I actually got sicker with the 2nd one.. , so I keep getting texts from my Doctor to go and have the booster, but I'm not rushing out of the door ...


----------



## Signe The Survivor

hollydolly said:


> yes I understand your situation , I would do the same in your position...
> 
> however, I had Covid at the ebginning of 2020... I was poorly with that, and then I had immunity for well over a year.. and then 18 months laterI had the first vaccine, and it made me very poorly for several days, and the only reason I went and had the 2nd one in October.. was because I felt I;d gone through the after effects of the first one for nothing, and it wouldn't protect me.. and sure enough I actually got sicker with the 2nd one.. , so I keep getting texts from my Doctor to go and have the booster, but I'm not rushing out of the door ...


Honestly, and I am not a Doctor for sure but you have had Covid so you do have some immunity from having the virus. You have had the two vaccines already. You are healthy from the way you speak so in my opinion I wouldn't be rushing out to get the booster either. I would wait and see how this whole virus thing seems to wind down. If it winds down and everything becomes quiet with Covid then fine. If another variant does pop up then go get the booster.


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> Honestly, and I am not a Doctor for sure but you have had Covid so you do have some immunity from having the virus. You have had the two vaccines already. You are healthy from the way you speak so in my opinion I wouldn't be rushing out to get the booster either. I would wait and see how this whole virus thing seems to wind down. If it winds down and everything becomes quiet with Covid then fine. If another variant does pop up then go get the booster.


that's pretty much my idea...tbh. Given that we in the UK are now having all covid mandate recommendations lifted by the end of February, I'll see how it goes, but I'm more concerned about travel tbh. currently  we can't travel out of the country without having the booster jab.. unless we go through a whole myriad of testing in our country and all the countries we visit before our return to this Sceptred Isle.. not good, in fact it can be very expensive, not to mention stressful getting the right paperwork and testing just prior to the flights ,  so I'm torn between a rock and a hard place, because I desperately want to get out of the country for a while..


----------



## RFW

I finally fell asleep and slept from early morning through to noon. First full 8 hour sleep in 2 days. So I'm back to being a night owl again.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I'm torn between a rock and a hard place, because I desperately want to get out of the country for a while..


Do what you need to do to go on the fabulous holiday that you deserve!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

hollydolly said:


> that's pretty much my idea...tbh. Given that we in the UK are now having all covid mandate recommendations lifted by the end of February, I'll see how it goes, but I'm more concerned about travel tbh. currently  we can't travel out of the country without having the booster jab.. unless we go through a whole myriad of testing in our country and all the countries we visit before our return to this Sceptred Isle.. not good, in fact it can be very expensive, not to mention stressful getting the right paperwork and testing just prior to the flights ,  so I'm torn between a rock and a hard place, because I desperately want to get out of the country for a while..


I can see your dilemma. If travelling is a big priority to you then you just might want to weigh it out this way. Having these symptoms from the booster jab for 24 to 48 compared to the not having all the hassle you would have to go through with travel. Maybe make a pros and cons list of both and see which has more. I think you might be surprised. Travelling is a wonderful thing especially after being the situation we have all been through this past 2 years.


----------



## fatboy

i had a small reaction to second shot but none with booster


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Do what you need to do to go on the fabulous holiday that you deserve!


I'll wait and see what happens at the end of feb when all restrictions are lifted here in the UK


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> let me know if the booster makes you poorly in the next day or 2..I hope it doesn't for your sake , but I'm holding back getting mine in case it makes me feel poorly like the last 2...so I'd be interested to know


Just a sore arm today from the vaccine......same as the first two.....other than that, good to go.
The type was Moderna, same as the first two.


----------



## Alligatorob

Going to try and get our apple tree and other fruit trees trimmed.  The first sign of spring I guess...


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Just a sore arm today from the vaccine......same as the first two.....other than that, good to go.
> The type was Moderna, same as the first two.


Mine was pfizer...


----------



## Sliverfox

Its an overcast day here,,, the kind that makes you want to go back to bed.

Hubby wants to get out & about.

I took Mac for potty walk,, both of us were careful on the icy  ground  cover.
Rained  last night  than  froze.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Going to try and get our apple tree and other fruit trees trimmed.  The first sign of spring I guess...


SPRING !!!!!!!!!!  I WANT SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> SPRING !!!!!!!!!!  I WANT SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!


It's kinda spring here now..it's a glorious sunny day..cold.. but the snowdrops are all popping their heads up everywhere...


----------



## MarciKS

Working. Will be a long day.


----------



## Liberty

Pedro & Co. came and pruned all the Crepe Myrtles ... they are so big you can't see the blooms unless they are cut back in the winter.

Hub is eyeing the brush pile, now that Pedro and his brother threw all the cut branches on top of what was already there.  I do smell a flame thrower event coming...lol.

Cleaning up, getting ready for the kids to come on Wednesday for a few days.  We have fun.  They work very hard and always relax so well down here with us.  Its frigid up north so any warmer weather is really appreciated by them this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've been on the case of all things official.. what a faff trying to get the .Gov.uk site to open on the land registry page, must have taken 1/2 an hour at least ... ... been checking up on some legalities..DD sent me some info which on the face of it sounded like it would be of benefit to me in some forthcoming legal dealings, but like many things on the internet , once I researched it, it turned out not to be true, so that was a bit of a disappointing start to the day.

However a better start, was a mail in the post from my old employer telling me that I'd been underpaid for  occasionally doing the work of different managerial positions other than my own, and also not being paid for  bank holidays, and  lunch breaks... .. and they will be rectifying that very soon with payment into my account...sooo whooo-hoo for that.. , that was a great surprise, 4 years after leaving... Only drawback is that they're having to pay it on emergency tax, so I'll have to  apply for a tax refund before the end of the financial year


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The only thing I have on the agenda today is a quick trip to the grocery store to pick up milk, juice, bread, and eggs and then maybe pick up a bottle of Wine as well.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Today I've been on the case of all things official.. what a faff trying to get the .Gov.uk site to open on the land registry page, must have taken 1/2 an hour at least ... ... been checking up on some legalities..DD sent me some info which on the face of it sounded like it would be of benefit to me in some forthcoming legal dealings, but like many things on the internet , once I researched it, it turned out not to be true, so that was a bit of a disappointing start to the day.
> 
> However a better start, was a mail in the post from my old employer telling me that I'd been underpaid for  occasionally doing the work of different managerial positions other than my own, and also not being paid for  bank holidays, and  lunch breaks... .. and they will be rectifying that very soon with payment into my account...sooo whooo-hoo for that.. , that was a great surprise, 4 years after leaving... Only drawback is that they're having to pay it on emergency tax, so I'll have to  apply for a tax refund before the end of the financial year


@hollydolly .. That's great about the retroactive monies from your former employer!


----------



## Jules

Mammogram and then out to lunch.  Before that I have to grit my teeth to deal with our big Telco company.  What a mess.  They have such a complicated system that it‘s hard to sort through. This will be the third go with them.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. That's great about the retroactive monies from your former employer!


yes I have to say it came as a HUGE surprise..I've never even heard of that happening before..


----------



## 1955

MickaC said:


> SPRING !!!!!!!!!!  I WANT SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!


I know what that means now.  Growing up in CA you never really thought about seasons.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just come back from town after making a collection from the store of something I ordered online.

There's a  piece of Madness going on in there.. one queue is for collections/returns/customer service/..and cash purchases only ( one person serving).. the other queue is for Card payments only, and all self service tills... not one cashier at all

So I buy a couple of more things, and I stand in the queue to collect my online purchase.. it's very long queue given only one person serving and doing lots of returns.. and the other self service queue is even longer...

I get to my turn and ask can I pay for my other goods there too, which we've always been able to do in the past ... only to be told a firm NO.. I must go and stand in the self service queue only, if I'm paying by card..

Well I had already stood in the first queue for 15 minutes I wasn't about to stand in another queue in the same store for another long time to pay .. so I turned on my heel and  walked out and left the basket , with £45 worth of stuff in it.

Their loss, and I'm sure I can't be the only one to do it!!


----------



## Don M.

I noticed a little water leak around one of the toilets yesterday, so I shut it off, and bought a set of gaskets while I was out yesterday.  I tackled that project today.  It took me a couple of hours....with frequent breaks...to take it all apart, clean up all the old wax, etc., and put it all back together.  I'll watch it closely for the next couple of days, but so far, it looks like I did it right.  Now, some relax time....that toilet was heavy...then, a good shower.  I think I'll buy another kit next time I'm at the store, since if one began to fail, the others might not be far behind, after 19+ years.  I can just imagine what a plumber would have charged.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I decided to brave the pre super bowl shoppers and do some grocery shopping. Needed quite a bit.  Anyway, here is where my Senior Moment kicked in big time.  I was looking around as I was shopping and saw all these men with flowers and candy.  I then wondered to myself "Why are all these guys buying flowers and candy for the Super Bowl?"  Took me a full 10 minutes to realize  why. LOL    *


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I decided to brave the pre super bowl shoppers and do some grocery shopping. Needed quite a bit.  Anyway, here is where my Senior Moment kicked in big time.  I was looking around as I was shopping and saw all these men with flowers and candy.  I then wondered to myself "Why are all these guys buying flowers and candy for the Super Bowl?"  Took me a full 10 minutes to realize  why. LOL    *


I was trying to avoid looking at the Valentine stuff today.... this will be my first Valentine day alone for over 30 years...


----------



## horseless carriage

We have been out to the county town of Dorset, namely, Dorchester. There we visited the proprietress of CW Hats.

The lady, her name is Cheryl, has made my wife a new hat, the purpose of the visit was for a fitting. But that little spending imp that sometimes sits on my shoulder had me buying a new dark green hat to go with my new faux camouflage shirt, Cheryl is going to make a camouflage hat band from an off cut of the shirt. Cheryl also replaced the leather sweat band with Petersham facing in one of my hats, I have left a couple of others for her to do something similar.

Do you want a sneak preview of my wife's new hat? I wasn't allowed to photograph her, besides, she won't see her hat again until she unwraps it on her birthday. But I can show the hat that inspired our milliner. She saw it when watching one of the Indiana Jones movies.
Here is actress Alison Doody, in the role of: Elsa Schneider, wearing that hat.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got great news last Thursday-Joey came off oxygen.  His levels still drop to 84 when he walks but since he is pretty inactive his doctor took him off the oxygen.  I am not sure I agreed with the decision but Joey is very happy about it.  Although he says he is tired.  As his lungs heal more, things should improve.

I promised him a new pair of shoes which we buy at a speciality store and cost over 100 dollars.  Today we went and got the shoes.  He got a pair of bright red ones.  . Efforts to find a yellow brick road for hI’m to walk on-failed.  

I want to thank everyone who prayed for Joey.  He is doing well and I am sure the prayers helped.

My other son is over omicron, just had a slight cold while others in his group home had to be hospitalized.  Go figure.

Stella got over being spayed.  It has been warm lately-in the 30’s and 40’s so we are taking long walks outside which we both love.

I am not going to be on the forum very often for a while.  Don’t know how long.  I seem to be sad and don’t feel like ”talking much”.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> trying to avoid looking


That can feel very rough, some particular years.  I send my caring to you, and hope for better days ahead.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> That can feel very rough, some particular years.  I send my caring to you, and hope for better days ahead.


thank you Kaila...


----------



## Kaila

@horseless carriage 
Your wife might need to practice that facial expression, which seems a must, to go with her new hat!   


You take care, @Aneeda72  ...of yourself.  Thank you for letting us know that Joey and your other son are doing better, and Stella, too, and that you have managed to walk with her. 
Be gentle and kind to yourself.


----------



## Sliverfox

Aneeda ,, hope you take time to check on us.
Never know when we   could use  your advice.

Glad to read that Joey is  doing better.

Hope you are doing well also.

Think the Winter time blues, cabin fever  has got us all   hoping  for  sunny days.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I was trying to avoid looking at the Valentine stuff today.... this will be my first Valentine day alone for over 30 years...


@hollydolly  .. this is from me, to you.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Got great news last Thursday-Joey came off oxygen.  His levels still drop to 84 when he walks but since he is pretty inactive his doctor took him off the oxygen.  I am not sure I agreed with the decision but Joey is very happy about it.  Although he says he is tired.  As his lungs heal more, things should improve.
> 
> I promised him a new pair of shoes which we buy at a speciality store and cost over 100 dollars.  Today we went and got the shoes.  He got a pair of bright red ones.  . Efforts to find a yellow brick road for hI’m to walk on-failed.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who prayed for Joey.  He is doing well and I am sure the prayers helped.
> 
> My other son is over omicron, just had a slight cold while others in his group home had to be hospitalized.  Go figure.
> 
> Stella got over being spayed.  It has been warm lately-in the 30’s and 40’s so we are taking long walks outside which we both love.
> 
> I am not going to be on the forum very often for a while.  Don’t know how long.  I seem to be sad and don’t feel like ”talking much”.


@Aneeda72 .. I was thinking of you earlier today. Just take care of yourself .. you certainly are taking care of everyone else. Glad to hear Joey is feeling better, and happy with his new shoes. Bless his heart. Will need to see a photo of Stella sometime. She must have grown a bit.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby I spend couple of  hours in an old mill that has been turned into antique store.
I bought  a book,  small bell & paperweight  for my self.

Hubby  bought a  small coke cola truck.
Once  he got it  home  saw it was missing a tire & needed the grill put back on it.

We ate at  Cousin Bail's.
He had  hot pot roast sandwich  with mashed potatoes.
I  got a meatball sandwich,, haven't had one in ages.
It was large  &  very good.
Could only eat half of it, the rest came home with me.


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> I was trying to avoid looking at the Valentine stuff today.... this will be my first Valentine day alone for over 30 years...


Yes, the first alone holidays are tough. I get it.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. this is from me, to you.
> 
> View attachment 208196


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@hollydolly ... Life is lousy sometimes... but



Sending you hugs!


----------



## horseless carriage

Kaila said:


> @horseless carriage
> Your wife might need to practice that facial expression, which seems a must, to go with her new hat!


How perceptive of you Kaila. Thirty years a paramedic, my wife has seen, and heard, just about every cock & bull tale there is to tell. She has a practised "look." Whenever she knew what she was hearing was bull **it, she would allow her glasses to slide down the bridge of her nose and then peer over the rim with a stare that I can only describe as, pure napalm. Grown men squirm in their seat when on the receiving end.


----------



## Kaila

@Pinky 
That valentine is adorable!  And perfect for @hollydolly  , too.


----------



## horseless carriage

I forgot to mention that Jessica, our Horseless Carriage, was our steed for our shopping excursion today. Everyone smiles silly grins at her.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, it’s the occasions & holidays that are rough.  {{{hugs}}}

@Aneeda72   That’s good to know your family are all doing better.  Love the idea of red shoes.  If we can’t cheer you up here, at least your mind will be occupied.


----------



## Kaila

@horseless carriage 
_Jessica definitely has *her* look down pat!  _


----------



## Jules

After mammo & lunch we had time to kill before my husband‘s barber.  That gave me over an hour to wander into some new stores.  I didn’t buy anything but they did have some lovely things.  It’s nearly spring, I don’t want to buy winter things.  I definitely will go back to a couple them. The barber didn’t show up for the appointment so we went to another place.  Took much too long.  He may have to go back to the old place, even if the barber doesn’t wear the proper mask.


----------



## fancicoffee13

laundry, cooking, shopping, dogs out, and exercise.  That is it.


----------



## Trila

We just got back from our day of volunteering at the roller rink. We hosted a private birthday party in the morning, and it was really nice....close to 50 skaters.
Then, in the afternoon, we had the "open to the public" session.  Most Sat afternoons there are about 70-80 skaters.  Today, we had a church group come in also.  All together, there were over 170 skaters!!!  . The place was packed, and everyone had so much fun!

Now, I'm tired.  I'm going to read a few posts, then go to bed.  Good night!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Got great news last Thursday-Joey came off oxygen.  His levels still drop to 84 when he walks but since he is pretty inactive his doctor took him off the oxygen.  I am not sure I agreed with the decision but Joey is very happy about it.  Although he says he is tired.  As his lungs heal more, things should improve.
> 
> I promised him a new pair of shoes which we buy at a speciality store and cost over 100 dollars.  Today we went and got the shoes.  He got a pair of bright red ones.  . Efforts to find a yellow brick road for hI’m to walk on-failed.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who prayed for Joey.  He is doing well and I am sure the prayers helped.
> 
> My other son is over omicron, just had a slight cold while others in his group home had to be hospitalized.  Go figure.
> 
> Stella got over being spayed.  It has been warm lately-in the 30’s and 40’s so we are taking long walks outside which we both love.
> 
> I am not going to be on the forum very often for a while.  Don’t know how long.  I seem to be sad and don’t feel like ”talking much”.


Missing you.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:45, didn't go far just walked back/forth on our driveway 2 times because it is a tad 'nippy' outside it was 10 degrees. The woman I usually go to church with left yesterday driving to Fla to visit family/friends. I'll be watching our church service at 10:30 on line instead
The rest of my day if I can motivate myself,clean the bathroom sink,read local paper.I may go out this afternoon for another short walk just to get some fresh air/exercise. I do know a few residents/friends instead of walking outside, when its really cold go into the heated gargage to get exercise I tried doing that once didn't like it, the smells got to me


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Not much on the agenda today other than my son coming over to have me watch the Super Bowl with him. I know pretty much nothing about football , but he is bringing food so it is a day I will not have to cook for myself.  Go whatever team and score home run.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am all excited about today.We are having a family day. My 2 grandsons and their girlfriends are coming and my daughter and granddaughter for dinner. They will be here until the Super Bowl starts and then they will be with their friends. I'm going to be giving a lot of kisses.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have been catching up on everything I neglected to do. Such as laundry. Which is all done now and hanging in my shower. Made a hot sausage and sauce dish for my lunch and will be for supper too. Did some organizing in my storage locker and hope to get some empty boxes out to the dumpster when I get out there this afternoon. Prepared my meal replacement drink for tomorrow and the next day. I usually have one a day, but didn't have time to do them yesterday.


----------



## Knight

Just killing time by writing nonsense in other threads


----------



## Geezer Garage

Made a large omelet, sauteed onions and mushrooms, Chicken apple sausage, rosemary & thyme, sharp cheddar, and a little hot chili sauce for my once, or twice a week egg treat. cleaned up the kitchen. Back up to 4 miles for my daily walk yesterday. Waiting until a little later in the day to walk, when it's a bit warmer. Back in the shop and working on interior garage, and entry doors for the machine, and welding spaces. It's a beautiful, sunny day here. Hope your all having a great day. Mike


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Knight said:


> Just killing time by writing nonsense in other threads


“*A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men*.” ~ Willy Wonka


----------



## hollydolly

I've done almost nothing today.. except the laundry, and made dinner of Cod fillets and beans...other than that, Zilch, can you believe that ?... it's been raining very heavily all afternoon.. so I fell asleep for an hour, and then afterwards, I spent time doing some research on the internet.

Just had dinner..while watching an old repeat showing of Upstairs Downstairs on TV... almost 7.30pm now...


----------



## horseless carriage

My good lady is in the process of making me a pair of trousers, they will be made from a strong, pure cotton, khaki material, her talent is amazing. To that end I just had to treat her. So, good friends of ours have a pub/restaurant on the edge of The New Forest:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...=2ahUKEwjT1J3S1v31AhWyS_EDHYqUAVYQpx96BAgoEAg

Today we joined them for a traditional Sunday lunch, roast beef with all the trimmings. 
Did I pig out, or what? How we love these two, they know exactly what customer service means.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

What am I doing today?

Watch the Super Bowl (of course).  Have never missed so much as one such game in all these years.  Just had my Super Bowl dinner comprised of a steak that was as tender as warm butter. _Mmmm, mmmmm_  tastefully good!


----------



## Murrmurr

Going to my son's (Liam's) Super Bowl party today.

(@Aneeda72 - Good to see you!)


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> It's kinda spring here now..it's a glorious sunny day..cold.. but the snowdrops are all popping their heads up everywhere...


34 days @hollydolly. Just 34 more days! 

I get it about being alone on Valentine's Day. DH and I would have been married 33 years today These past 13 years have been long and lonely without him.

On another note...IBM execs have called older workers dinobabies. I hope IBM execs all get warts and ugly toenail fungus. So I'm a dinobaby. So?

It's going to be a lovely day in the neighborhood even if not very warm (high temp of maybe 55). DD is going to take me to two garden centers to get stuff so that I can get a good start on the garden. Spring really is going to come; it does every year. I want to be prepared so if they're in stock yet, will get some flowering plants that don't mind cooler night temps or a light frost.


----------



## katlupe

Today is my son's birthday, 52 years old. I can hardly believe he is that age already. Where did the time go? 

Tonight will be our first potluck supper downstairs in the community room since Thanksgiving. Looking forward to it, even though I will be bringing my own food to eat. They always have a lot of good food, but not for someone who doesn't eat high carbs and sugar. 

No real plans for my day, though I might scan in some photos on my computer.


----------



## MickaC

Sorry......here i go again.
Snowed most of the day yesterday, just like forecasted, tried to keep the deck and dog paths cleared.....blew in overnite.
Will clear everything again this morning.
More GREAT NEWS......
Heavy snowfall tomorrow, thursday, friday and saturday. .  PLEASE MAKE IT STOP.
So, if i actually didn't say i'm shovelling.....that's what i will be doing.....till when.....till hell freezes over.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 2pm.. It's overcast  and raining on and off ...so I'm leaving the car in the garage so I'm not tempted to go out on a whim...I haven't really got anything I need to go out for until Wednesday when I go to have my nails done at the Salon before my next day at work..

I've done some of the usual chores... and made several calls to offical bodies for various things..

I've made up little net  pouches of gloriously perfumed  Pot Pourri and placed them all strategically hidden in every room

I think I'm going to do a huge clear out of all my cleaning materials.. of which I have absolutely loads.. and just minimalise it all down to just One cleaning product for all surfaces, bleach, disinfectant, and scrubbing brushes & cloths.. rather than the dozens of various cleaners I have now cluttering up under my sink  and in the store cupboard


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh, goody! Just got back from the garden centers and got everything I needed. The only flowering plants they had were pansies, and I already have a crapton of those. It'll probably be another two or three weeks before there's anything else available.

I did find Ixia bulbs. Woohoo and stuff. I've been looking for them since forfreakingever. There are 40 to a package so I got two...12 bulbs per square inch...that'll make plenty among the other plants. Imagine. Ixia bulbs. I've wanted more for sooo long

Oops. Meant 12 bulbs per square foot!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm getting windows and maybe house siding today (finally! the hail storm was last autumn but due to supply issues it took months to get the windows).  I'm hoping the electricity won't have to go off, I'm not sure how they put siding on the side of the house with all the electric box and phone box etc.  The guys doing the work said none of the windows had been properly taped off.  I'm not sure how windows are installed, but I can easily believe they weren't done right.  I've read many times that manufactured homes have better quality control, but this house must have been from a really shoddy manufacturer.

I imagined everything would be done via outside access but the men are tromping in and out of the house.  It is too early for  me, I set my alarm for an hour early but should have got up even earlier.  

Yesterday I went to my first crowd event (a "home show") since the start of the pandemic.  The venue website said masks would be required, but very few people wore masks, there was absolutely no enforcement at all.  I wore a mask and was only there for a couple hours.  But, I don't know, if we are all going to get omicron I guess it might as well be now as later -- assuming I will be okay and having low hopes for an omicron specific vaccine showing up soon.  My ex-manager got omicron last month, both he and his wife, he has a lot of health issues and his wife was recuperating from surgery.  They were both okay after it, so that gives me a lot of hope that omicron really is milder.  But so many people are still dying and I don't know why.  Also a younger coworker and his wife had omicron last month and were okay after several days.  Anyway, I'm trying to encourage myself not to worry.  The doctor's office had told me that when they get a call from someone that caught covid, they recommend for them to take vitamin C and D.   I already take vitamin D, and I bought a jar of Vitamin C gummies last week to have on hand just in case.  About 15 years ago I caught measles (no idea why, I'd had both types as a child) and I spent the whole winter after it catching cold after cold after cold, and having a very terrible case of each one.  Later learned that measles wipes out all the immune memory cells.  But, that awful winter left me with a huge fear of colds and a miserable awareness of the difference in having a cold on top of prior immune exposure, versus having one without immune memories to help.  I'm so glad we have the covid vaccines so that when i eventually catch covid my immune system will have some "memories".


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Oh, goody! Just got back from the garden centers and got everything I needed. The only flowering plants they had were pansies, and I already have a crapton of those. It'll probably be another two or three weeks before there's anything else available.
> 
> I did find Ixia bulbs. Woohoo and stuff. I've been looking for them since forfreakingever. There are 40 to a package so I got two...12 bulbs per square inch...that'll make plenty among the other plants. Imagine. Ixia bulbs. I've wanted more for sooo long
> 
> Oops. Meant 12 bulbs per square foot!


I'll have to look that one up.....


----------



## Trila

It's been a busy day..got a lot accomplish in the morning.

This afternoon though, I spent some time (too much time) being aggravated with Amazon.  So excuse me while I rant....  

I have a Kindle tablet from 2019 that I can't stand.  I hated this tablet from the day that I got it, and I still hate it.  All of our other Kindle tablets have the same basic operating procedures...not this one!!!!   Everything about it is funky! 

Last year, I traded our 2 oldest Kindles back to Amazon, for a $10 credit, each.  They were old enough that their systems were outdated and they couldn't work with newer apps.  I kept the funky one because it was new enough that it could be used as a back up, or out on the lake, etc. I finally decided that I hate this tablet so much, that I just want to get rid of it.

So I logged into Amazon, and guess what?  This tablet isn't listed...anywhere!!!!  Even in my purchase history, it's not there!  

Ok, now, to add even more frustration.... 
I went to get the serial number from the tablet.  Since I haven't been using the tablet for several weeks, I had it on complete shutdown.  When I tried to turn it on, it flashed the battery icon, and turned itself off. That battery was at 100% when I shut it down.  Ok, I plugged in the charger and it said that the battery was at 1%!!!!!!   Piece of junk!  Later, while looking for the serial number, I found that Alexa had magically turned itself on, and that is what ran down the battery.  I don't even have an Alexa account!!!!

Back to getting rid of this thing...

Now, I have a model number, a serial number, and a generation number.  Things should be moving along, right?  NOT!!! Eventually, I was able to find a "last purchased" date , even though it's not listed in my previous orders (huh?!!).

Amazon has a trade in page that lists every tablet by every manufacturer, but, you guessed it....this pc of junk isn't there!!!!  And I got it from them!!!!  I'm beginning to think that they know that it was a bad model, so they are intentionally making this difficult!

My next step is to contact them and work with their customer service dept.  My past experience with them was very good, but still a different kind of hassle.

I guess I could always use it as a doorstop, or something......


----------



## Medusa

Washing what more I can of the blue dye from my hair before dying it back to brown.
And getting a blood draw for the Endo.


----------



## debodun

Got the ladder out and dusted the ceiling fans, and they needed it. I doubt the former house owners have done it for a while. Can't blame them, though - it's something that's easy to overlook. Read electric meter. Tried calling IRS to change my mailing address - about 10 minutes of call routing. Did laundry - still wringing wet when I took it out and musty smelling.


----------



## HoneyNut

Trila said:


> I have a Kindle tablet from 2019 that I can't stand. I hated this tablet from the day that I got it, and I still hate it. All of our other Kindle tablets have the same basic operating procedures...not this one!!!! Everything about it is funky!


I feel ya on this.  My first Kindle Fire was awesome, I tried getting a newer one some years ago and the second one was awful, so I kept using the old one as long as I could, then I bought a third because I just couldn't bear to use the funky kindle for anything except as an alarm clock + boring chatter to put me to sleep at night.  But the newest one I got (maybe a year ago, I forget) is nice.  Very strange.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today being the nice day that it was so me and my friend Linda spent sometime together out shopping and for lunch and just a nice stroll in the park. It was nice to get out and very nice to be with my best friend in the entire world.


----------



## 1955

Made *Crispy Parmesan Chicken* for Mom today as her Valentine surprise. My niece took a week off so I’m filling in until Friday.


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> I feel ya on this.  My first Kindle Fire was awesome, I tried getting a newer one some years ago and the second one was awful, so I kept using the old one as long as I could, then I bought a third because I just couldn't bear to use the funky kindle for anything except as an alarm clock + boring chatter to put me to sleep at night.  But the newest one I got (maybe a year ago, I forget) is nice.  Very strange.


I love all of my Kindle s.  And since I'm computer dysfunctional, it's great that Amazon does everything for me.

I'm still going to drop-kick that other one into the lake!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This morning I had to make a couple of quick calls and texts to get the SS numbers I needed to revise my insurance beneficiary designations. Still not sure I can do it online because Prudential's website has conflicting information about that. I'll try tomorrow. Took a Lyft to the appointment with my new cardiologist, more to make sure my ticker is still in good shape a few years after my cardiac ablation and to follow up on the fact that my BPs have been too high lately. After I got home, took out the garbage, ate a little something, watched a little T.V. then took a nap. After I get off S.F., I'll have to get on Facebook because I've got a lot of catching up to do. Hopefully I'll be able to watch a little more T.V. while eating and taking my meds.


----------



## john19485

did the usual , made my bed, did my walk , fixed breakfast, tilled the garden, took wife out to dinner., got to go for lunch with a guy and his wife , I have not seen in 40 something years tomorrow, don't know how thats going to go, daugther told me , she has camping plans for me in April , May , June, July.


----------



## Snow74

it is 4.30AM time to let Mishka and Shakespeare out of their crate..(they are crated at 8.30PM) ...Time for them to go potty...poo bag in hand we hit the backyard....-23 on this cold Canadian morn...Mishka runs and runs ...Siberian kind of weather.,,,,Shakespeare goes round and round in circles looking for that perfect spot to do his business...meanwhile I am freezing...Carol-Ann you are totally insane I remind myself...thankful I have friends who can relate being  that insanity is a must in order to be a friend of mine...finally both dogs have mission accomplished...time for the indoors....good morning all


----------



## hollydolly

john19485 said:


> did the usual , made my bed, did my walk , fixed breakfast, tilled the garden, took wife out to dinner., got to go for lunch with a guy and his wife , I have not seen in 40 something years tomorrow, don't know how thats going to go, daugther told me , she has camping plans for me in April , May , June, July.


well 40 years is a long time John, I hope you have a super time, do let us know...


----------



## Georgiagranny

A rare Tuesday off (because I worked on Sunday). It's going to be another lovely day in the neighborhood and will be spent in the garden until I get too weary to do anything else. Yesterday I got everything I needed from the garden center, right? Well...almost. I ran out of grass seed with an area of only about 3ft x 3ft left to go and ran out of lawn soil at the same time. Back to the garden center this morning. Ugh.

When that's done, the plan is to sit on my dead center for the rest of the day.


----------



## JaniceM

Waiting for another Amazon delivery.  Also, have crockpot going with what's called a pot roast meal kit... 
This is as close as I get to meal kits-  only bought it because none of the nearby grocery stores sell pot roasts.
This "kit" has a tiny roast-  by the time it's done it'll probably be the size of a penny-  plus carrots (I like carrots), onions and potatoes (also good), and celery.. I hate celery!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Getting ready to head back to Americus (work tomorrow) but waiting on middle son to check into possible used car purchase.  His current ride is basically held together with bailing wire and duct tape, so I hope it comes through for him.

Had a really good few days off.  Saw friends, got my tax stuff into the accountant, Spent time with my love, got to eat homemade fish chowder with all three of my sons that are in town and got to rewatch one of my fave movies, "Persuasion" with Amanda Root and Ciaran Hinds.  Went square dancing for the first time in months (years, really) and did pretty good... no head-on collisions =)


----------



## Snow74

JaniceM said:


> Waiting for another Amazon delivery.  Also, have crockpot going with what's called a pot roast meal kit...
> This is as close as I get to meal kits-  only bought it because none of the nearby grocery stores sell pot roasts.
> This "kit" has a tiny roast-  by the time it's done it'll probably be the size of a penny-  plus carrots (I like carrots), onions and potatoes (also good), and celery.. I hate celery!!!


Lol you hate celery? It has got to be the most unobtrusive of all veggies…not laughing at you..just chuckling at celery


----------



## JaniceM

Snow74 said:


> Lol you hate celery? It has got to be the most unobtrusive of all veggies…not laughing at you..just chuckling at celery


I like celery soup, just not stringy crunchy celery.


----------



## hollydolly

I also hate celery @CinnamonSugar  *ugh*...

Today it's again raining... actually lashing down, and has  non stop since yesterday.....I don't mind tho' in fact I like it when I don't have to go anywhere , the beauty of being retired. According to the forecast by Thursday ehrn I have to go to the second day on my new job the sun will be out, so that suits me fine.

I am however going to have to grab a brolly or a coat and run  through the rain to the Barn later  to get something for dinner from the freezer.. it's past 3pm now, 2 hours till dark..so I must not  put it off much longer.. 

I've just booked an eye test for next week..need a new prescription..before I can get new prescription sunglasses. The ones I have now I've had for about 5 years , and although I'm really good about getting new reading glasses every couple of years..I'm not so good about getting distance ones quite as often.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Going to be another nice day today as it is suppose to be approaching 60 degrees. I will certainly be outside taking a stroll around the neighborhood and then possibly a nap later in the afternoon. Tomorrow it is suppose to snow and only reaching into the 30's so it will be a day to stay inside.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I   went to a Tractor Supply , Walmart & I stopped  at library for more books.

Wouldn't  you know it ,,I'd  reach into cupboard & realized I should have bought tomato soup?
Had enough  for what I was making  for  lunch.

Have paperwork all over kitchen table   to figure out taxes.

Hubby gets call from his brother  he had charged some pipe on hubby's  account.
Now to figure out which is what & who payed it.
OR did we ever get a bill?

Wish hubby wouldn't  let  family charge on that account.


----------



## Snow74

I love you JaniceM


----------



## Snow74

Snow74 said:


> I love you JaniceM
> View attachment 208886


I do hope you have a sense of humour!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I   went to a Tractor Supply , Walmart & I stopped  at library for more books.
> 
> Wouldn't  you know it ,,I'd  reach into cupboard & realized I should have bought tomato soup?
> Had enough  for what I was making  for  lunch.
> 
> Have paperwork all over kitchen table   to figure out taxes.
> 
> Hubby gets call from his brother  he had charged some pipe on hubby's  account.
> Now to figure out which is what & who payed it.
> OR did we ever get a bill?
> 
> Wish hubby wouldn't  let  family charge on that account.


I guess I'm not so easy going. I would never let someone use my credit card.  If a family member needed something, I'd lend them the money...then I would know how much it was, etc.   Maybe this would be an option?  Regardless, good luck in figuring it all out.


----------



## Trila

Today was an "in town day".  We had breakfast out, ran some errands, went to the library, walked 4 miles at the park, bought some groceries, picked up a pizza, and headed home.  (Whew!)

At the library today, we were able to get season 6 of Doctor Who....I'm so excited! We've seen season 5, and season 7, but 6 was missing and they had to order it & it finally came in. Yea!  So, that is what we started watching this evening!


----------



## Jules

Two walks, two quick trips to the same grocery store, laundry, played bridge online, ordered groceries online for pickup tomorrow, watched episode 3 of Inventing Anna.


----------



## hollydolly

No actual plan for today, except to have my nails done....and if the rain stops I;ll get the car washed...


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to fix Mac's retractable leash.
I  dropped it on the ice,,no longer retracts.  

Watched some  youtube videos on how to fix it.

Appears the hardest part is getting the darn thing apart !
Don't want to crack the case.


----------



## JaniceM

Must disappear from forum for awhile.. I have a work project that I need to do.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Staying inside and staying warm.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Getting ready now to spend the work day visiting customers out in the desert (Palm Springs, Rancho Mirage, Indian Wells).  Lovin' it!


----------



## Medusa

Two Zoom meetings and a trip to the Wig Shop.

(Maybe... if I can make myself go this time.  I really want a wig... or three.)


----------



## Jules

JaniceM said:


> Must disappear from forum for awhile.. I have a work project that I need to do.


Thanks for letting us know.  I/we tend to worry when regulars are gone for a long time.


----------



## JaniceM

Jules said:


> Thanks for letting us know.  I/we tend to worry when regulars are gone for a long time.


Oh, it didn't take long.  Finished it already.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:30,it was 'balmy' outside 37,because of the warm temps most of the ice on the sidewalks was beginning to melt
I went on another walk around 9:30 2 blocks to local co-op needed couple items. It was windy 25mph,came back home in about 35 min I thought about going out again this afternoon but the winds were picking up. The rest of my afternoon,read NYT, local paper


----------



## mrstime

Have an appointment with our financial advisor to discuss our rifs. Too boring!


----------



## moviequeen1

I knew I was tired yesterday,went to bed around 10:30
When I woke up this morning,was surprised to see it was 6:55. This was the 1st time since Jan I didn't wear my winter boots when I went on my early morning walk at 7:15. I walked halfway down the street doing my rendition of' Singing in The Rain'
My plans today to do some dusting,if its not raining too hard around 11,go outside& walk around the apt complex The rest of my day read NYT/local paper,tonight watch repeat of fav new show 'Ghosts' at 9pm on CBS


----------



## Mizmo

Today.....I have nurse coming to wrap up my beautiful thumb but better than that I go for my bi monthly eye jab for that macular  thing that hangs around old  people....so excited


----------



## PamfromTx

I have to go to a neighboring city and get a thyroid ultrasound and a bone density scan.

Never ending....


----------



## MMinSoCal

PamfromTx said:


> I have to go to a neighboring city and get a thyroid ultrasound and a bone density scan.
> 
> Never ending....


@PamfromTx Good luck with the procedures.  Your Endocrinologist clearly wants some answers.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Heading up north to check on a friends house, as she has been in Georgia for several months taking care of her Mom, and is returning next week. Have to turn on the water and make sure the plumbing and heat are good to go. Will visit another friend while there, and have one of his cigars. Not a smoker for 35 yrs, but still enjoy every once in a great while. Then back to town for grocery shopping, and the library. Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 5.30pm just getting dark and I've had a completely eclectic day.

To my new job..as receptionist at the private clinic... then once finished there, to my art class for 2 hours, and learned a new kind of crochet/knitting, using a plastic frame ( can't remember the name of the thing), and making hats for Prem babies.. ...

then drove over to a large town 20 miles west..and got some facial beautifying ( brow wax etc).. pondering whether to have  micro-blading done... . My beauty therapist said it lasts 3 years..however I've just googled it, and my research has found that mostly it only lasts 1/2 that time , around 18months in fact .. so I'll do a little more research into it, because it's not cheap, and it's painful to have done ..

Did some Bricks and mortar banking.. then drove to the next town to the factory outlet  Mall which was absolutely jammed packed because it's 1/2 term for the schools, and colleges, .. ..  but  got some real bargains there from the store that sells end of range stuff from the designer stores.. Picked up a clear mascara in the Beauty shop outlet.. but I didn't have my reading specs on , and when I got it home it turned out to be Clear lip gloss ...it looked exactly like my clear mascara.. ..I tell you, I do this more and more, seems almost every time I go out I pick up something that's not quite right, I'll need to start wearing my reading specs when I'm shopping..

While there I got my Booster Vaccination.. there was a Walk-in Pharmacy so I was able to go in and out again in 15 minutes....so now I'm feeling very tired..

Put the car in the garage because we're forecast for storm Eunice tomorrow, with 100 mph winds in some places. so I don't want a tree falling on my car..


----------



## Pink Biz

Congrats on getting the booster @hollydolly!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> Congrats on getting the booster @hollydolly!


gracias mi amiga.. I felt I needed to get it.. I didn't see the point utlimately of having the 2 previous Vax, and not this 3rd.. all or nothing is the name of the game for me...lol.. but essentially it's because I want to travel abroad and I can't unless I am fully vaxxed


----------



## Pink Biz

That makes perfectly good sense. Hopefully you won't have any side effects from it. But if you do, they say that means your immune system is strong and is "fighting it off."


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Yup. Definitely an eclectic kind of day  

My day? Anybody interested in my vent? I don't know whether to be insulted or have my feelings hurt. Last week my supervisor and I were absolutely delighted to welcome another pair of hands in our department. She's young, smart and so far, dependable. Until today, she's been personable and easy to get along with.

Um. Today when our supervisor was gone inputting next week's schedule, she told me that she has noticed that I'm unproductive after about 11am. She told me I'm whaaaaat? 

First of all, who the heck is _she_ to _tell_ me anything? Second, I work my tail off from 6am until noon five days a week. (She's there 9-1 or 2 four days a week.) 

Yesterday she wanted to know what I do "so early". Um? Yanno all the racks and racks of cookies, cakes, croissants, pies, breads, etc., that you see when you get here? That's what I do "so early". Where the dickens did she think all that stuff came from? The tooth fairy didn't work all night long doing it!

I sincerely doubt that she has asked our supervisor what _he_ does when he comes in "so early" at 4am.

I have many, _many_ things to do from 11am until I leave at noon, but I didn't think it was necessary to justify to her what it is that I do. She also told me that the things she's seen me doing don't have to be done by me. Huh? I guess that same tooth fairy does it all in his/her spare time.

I went upstairs to find supervisor, told him that I was clocking out and must have had a look on my face or a presence about me that screamed "pissed!!!!" because he asked what was up. All I said was that I was upset and needed to leave. It was already 11:30 anyway.

Since when does an employee of two weeks tell another employee what they've observed about another employee's behavior, work ethic, or any other damn thing having to do with the job? She's _not_ my superior, and I don't take my directions from her. My supervisor tells me what to do. I do it. He's told me more than once how grateful he is that I'm a work horse (his words) because he couldn't have managed otherwise when it was just the two of us.

Tell ya what: I've _been_ a direct-report and _had_ direct-reports. I'd rather _be_ one most of the time. This time? If I'd been her supervisor and she'd said this stuff to another employee, I'd have torn her a new one and told her to mind her own business.

While I'm ranting, I'll just throw in the age card. I'll be damned if I'm going to justify my work existence to someone who's 50 years younger and only been on the job two weeks. 

Tomorrow morning supervisor is going to want an explanation. I really don't know how to address this without sounding like a nasty old bitch or a tantrum-throwing teeny bopper.

Open to suggestions about a reasonable way to handle this without throwing her (or myself!) under the bus.


----------



## hollydolly

@Georgiagranny ...how very blerry dare she ?.. this would have been me....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  LOL! That's why I clocked out. I had to get out of there before I busted her chops. Snippy little brat


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  LOL! That's why I clocked out. I had to get out of there before I busted her chops. Snippy little brat


darn right... what a nerve... ! I have no advice on how to handle it unfortunately..but someone wiser will I'm sure..


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  LOL! That's why I clocked out. I had to get out of there before I busted her chops. Snippy little brat


*Very wise decision* you made, in my opinion!

Sorry she is such an unpleasant co-worker!


----------



## hollydolly

This is the round loom I was using today to knit the Prem baby Hats... 







The other ladies live, breathe and think all things crafts.. and they think this loom knitting  is wonderful and relaxing.. I'm not a natural crafter nor is Jane the lady who was sat next to me, and we were both getting more and more frustrated that the wool wouldn't stay on the loom after we'd worked hard to get half a hat done.. ..while the others were having a great time with it..


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> Open to suggestions about a reasonable way to handle this without throwing her (or myself!) under the bus.


Count to three before starting the conversation with your boss.  Tell her you didn’t appreciate being critiqued by a fellow staffer, especially who has only been there a couple of weeks.  Pick three examples and then let the boss deal with it.  If the boss doesn’t, the next  time the youngster starts in tell her, nicely, that you aren’t interested in her thoughts.  And maybe start it with that southern expression of Bless your heart.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Count to three before starting the conversation with your boss.  Tell her you didn’t appreciate being critiqued by a fellow staffer, especially who has only been there a couple of weeks.  Pick three examples and then let the boss deal with it.  If the boss doesn’t, the next  time the youngster starts in tell her, nicely, that you aren’t interested in her thoughts. * And maybe start it with that southern expression of Bless your heart.*


haha...I like that...that made me LOL>>.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Kaila She wasn't unpleasant until today. Yesterday she seemed kind of cranky, but I attributed it to there being so much work to do. It didn't occur to me until today that when she asked yesterday what I do when I come in so early, she was _appearing_ to work much harder than was necessary and arming herself to throw me under the bus. I have no idea why. It's not like she wants my job. We both have the same job and same pay. Neither of us can get a raise until the union says we've put in enough time to get one, and the raise will be the same. And even if she wanted my job, she couldn't have it because it starts at 6am and she can't be there before 9am. She has three kids under the age of 7 who need to be in school in the morning and the youngest is home at 230.

Our supervisor has started coming in around the same time I do unless there's a particular reason to have to be there at 4am. Sometimes if we're expecting a sort of slow day, he comes in between 8 and 10am.

I just remembered something else. Last Sunday I volunteered to work so that our supervisor could take a Sunday off. Today he told me that he has to take inventory this coming Sunday and begged me to come in, promising that he won't schedule me on a Sunday again unless it's at my request.

So...along comes Newbie and says she can come in at 7 on Sunday because the kids don't go to school. He didn't acknowledge her comment, but kept looking at me. I said sure I'd do it to help him out. Inventory is a crappy thing! Newbie pipes up and says "Oh, there's no need._ I'll_ be here at 7". Whaaaat?

There are three hours between 6am and 9am...three hours when she doesn't have the remotest notion of what to do first even after I recited a laundry list of what all happens during those three hours.

@Jules Exactly! "Bless your heart" covers so_ very_ much. Being an almost-native Southerner, she'll get the implication. LOL  I'm thinking about what to say to our supervisor and how to approach the subject without animosity and without throwing _her_ under the bus. If there's anything we don't need in our little 3 1/2- person department, it's co-workers at each others' throats!


----------



## Trila

So far, it's been an ok day.

When I got up this morning, it was 66°F, and raining.  The rain has stopped, and the temp has dropped.  Right now, it's 34° out there.  Burrrr!

I have a casserole in the oven, and it's almost ready.  After dinner I'm going to bundle up and go outside.....feed critters, check fences, etc.

Hopefully, the rest of the evening will be spent watching Doctor Who!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila  What time's supper? It's 70F here right now, but in about an hour we'll be shivering in our boots. A nice, comforting, hot casserole sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Got enough to share or will  Guy eat it all?

BTW, remember a few weeks back when we ordered at-home Covid test kits? Mine were delivered today.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila  What time's supper? It's 70F here right now, but in about an hour we'll be shivering in our boots. A nice, comforting, hot casserole sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Got enough to share or will  Guy eat it all?
> 
> BTW, remember a few weeks back when we ordered at-home Covid test kits? Mine were delivered today.


I have tons of left overs....come on by!  Bring dessert!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila I had a lemon cake with lemon filling for dessert but ate it all. And you're too late anyway; I've decided on a scrambled egg sandwich. With a slice of unhealthy American cheese.

The reason I already ate the lemon cake is because I'm a firm believer in eating dessert first (because life is short, yanno).


----------



## Sassycakes

*Today I am waiting for my daughter and granddaughter to come and visit. I just got a picture my older grandson sent me of him, his girlfriend, and my younger grandson from when they were at my house the other day for dinner. My oldest grandson is the shorter guy. Oh and their dog Linus is in it too.*


----------



## 1955

Georgiagranny said:


> Open to suggestions about a reasonable way to handle this without throwing her (or myself!) under the bus.


Scream!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@1955 Bingo! Winner winner chicken dinner almost. Almost because it's not the job that ate my brain, it's the co-worker. She seems to think that there's a competition of some sort. I hope she gets warts and ugly toenail fungus


----------



## Pinky

Watching the beginning of the predicted snowstorm. It's overdue, but it's supposed to get icy later. Looks pretty coming down.


----------



## RadishRose

Nuttin'.


----------



## 1955

Georgiagranny said:


> @1955 Bingo! Winner winner chicken dinner almost.


Is that an Australian Phrase?


----------



## Georgiagranny

1955 said:


> Is that an Australian Phrase?


You haven't heard that expression? It's older than I am, and I'm old!


----------



## 1955

Georgiagranny said:


> You haven't heard that expression?


Yeah, I hear all the time on an engineering blog down in Australia - not so much in the US.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I have tons of left overs....come on by!  Bring dessert!


Can I come too, and bring my cat?  
She is pretty fussy about what she eats though, and complains and might be rude, 
So now that I think more about it, never mind, I will leave her home.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> This is the round loom I was using today to knit the Prem baby Hats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other ladies live, breathe and think all things crafts.. and they think this loom knitting  is wonderful and relaxing.. I'm not a natural crafter nor is Jane the lady who was sat next to me, and we were both getting more and more frustrated that the wool wouldn't stay on the loom after we'd worked hard to get half a hat done.. ..while the others were having a great time with it..


This is so funny.  I can relate.  I give up too soon when I start a craft.


----------



## PamfromTx

Watching the Olympics.  Very relaxing.


----------



## dobielvr

Got a late start.  Sun was shining.

Went to my PCP to get my hormone script written...I'm still waiting.
Then to Walmart for some weed-n-feed.
Then Walgreens for 2 do-overs on some prints I had made the other day.  When I took a closer look there were 2 blemishes on 2 of the pics.

She re-did them for free.

Came home and watered a couple of new flowering plants I have yet to plant in the ground somewhere.

I'm watching After Life on Netflix.  I'm on the 2nd series.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Can I come too, and bring my cat?
> She is pretty fussy about what she eats though, and complains and might be rude,
> So now that I think more about it, never mind, I will leave her home.


Nooooo....by all means, bring her with you.  She and Andy can share whatever he catches and brings home!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila I had a lemon cake with lemon filling for dessert but ate it all. And you're too late anyway; I've decided on a scrambled egg sandwich. With a slice of unhealthy American cheese.
> 
> The reason I already ate the lemon cake is because I'm a firm believer in eating dessert first (because life is short, yanno).


But, but, but......I saved you some casserole!!!!


----------



## Snow74

It is 8 AM just came back from dropping Mishka off at Doggie Day Care..it had snowed all night ,the roads were bad.My daughter is a nervous driver, I am a reluctant passenger..from leaving to return, I have mentally said my rosary 4 times,I mentally went over the fine points of my will and wondered how long it would take to extradite me from a snow bank….blood pressure is returning to normal..going back out in a couple of hours Shakespeare has Friday hydra…please Lord…I promise to stop swearing at the politicians if you get those roads cleared..AMEN


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery and mail thing yesterday.....was going to do that today.....but.....the blizzard forecast for last nite and today changed my mind.
I did something when i got home and in the garage, that i've never done before.
LOCKED myself out of my vehicle. .
When it's very cold.....i use both set of keys.....leave it running while shopping and the other set are in my pocket.
When i got out, i put both sets in my purse, which i never do, got out, left my purse in the car, get it when unloading, which i usually do, but not with the keys in it.....quite often i touch the lock button by accident when i get out......it HAPPENED......LOCKED myself out......CRAP !!!!!!!
So, had to get the dealership to come over to get it unlocked.....i'm 63.....that's the first time i've ever done that.......hopefully the last.
How EMBARRASSING. They were there within a few minutes. I was surprised, they did it the old fashioned way....wire through the door window and unlatched the lock.

Because of this blizzard, will have a hard day shovelling, probably a couple days moving snow, keeping things open in the back.....about 6 inches so far.....but 60/80 nw wind. not sure how much it's snowing, hard to tell with the wind.

There is something i'm getting tired of doing besides shovelling......watching my X driving past my place several times a day. He's wearing out my front street, my side street, my back street. Get a LIFE or what.

That's all my ranting for now.


----------



## Sliverfox

We didn't get  much snow last night.
There is left over ice in areas that the tiny bit of snow have covered.
Mac has been out  to potty,once  so far.

Hubby had left to get some  corn  for the deer.
Different farmer is selling to him.
I got online  maps  up so he  could get a better idea of where he was going.

He used to be very good about  directions,,now not so good.


----------



## feywon

Firewood chores this morning, clean the ash from wood stove and smoke residue from the glass doors of it.  i've arranged the living room (close to if not more than half the square footage of the house) so i can stack about 4 day's supply inside. We have another month or two of having it going all day, every day, except when have to let it cool enough for cleaning.


----------



## fatboy

cleaning the house again.not sure who makes more of a mess me or the cat.


----------



## hollydolly

My computer and phone lines all crashed about 30 minutes ago..right in the middle of a conversation I was having on the phone with my primary doctor... ..Hive went down...Amazon Echo, and Goodle Home hub, all went down. and wouldn't connect again for about 20 mins...all due to the storm

When my Mac restarted the page and cursor was stuck so I couldn't use it, so I had to unplug everything from the back again.. and restart, and hope for the best.

Not a good thing for the computer to crash like that..so hopefully it won't happen again..


----------



## Don M.

I'm waiting for it to warm up a bit...perhaps after noon....to go outdoors and start clearing the decks and driveway from the snow and ice we got yesterday.  At least the sun is finally out, so hopefully that will help.  The sleet and ice we got before the snow, has created a hard core of ice under everything, so it may be another day or two before it's safe to try to drive anywhere.  Winter....BLAAAAH!


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Did the grocery and mail thing yesterday.....was going to do that today.....but.....the blizzard forecast for last nite and today changed my mind.
> I did something when i got home and in the garage, that i've never done before.
> LOCKED myself out of my vehicle. .
> When it's very cold.....i use both set of keys.....leave it running while shopping and the other set are in my pocket.
> When i got out, i put both sets in my purse, which i never do, got out, left my purse in the car, get it when unloading, which i usually do, but not with the keys in it.....quite often i touch the lock button by accident when i get out......it HAPPENED......LOCKED myself out......CRAP !!!!!!!
> So, had to get the dealership to come over to get it unlocked.....i'm 63.....that's the first time i've ever done that.......hopefully the last.
> How EMBARRASSING. They were there within a few minutes. I was surprised, they did it the old fashioned way....wire through the door window and unlatched the lock.
> 
> Because of this blizzard, will have a hard day shovelling, probably a couple days moving snow, keeping things open in the back.....about 6 inches so far.....but 60/80 nw wind. not sure how much it's snowing, hard to tell with the wind.
> 
> There is something i'm getting tired of doing besides shovelling......watching my X driving past my place several times a day. He's wearing out my front street, my side street, my back street. Get a LIFE or what.
> 
> That's all my ranting for now.


I am sorry you had to go through that shocking feeling upset, of realizing you were locked out of your car, but I am very glad they came quickly. You deserve that, and no need for you to feel embarrassed about it, though I understand we just feel those things anyway.  You *are* careful, and that is why it hasn't happened regularly, so they know that.  You deserve some help, once in a while, Micka! You work very hard at everything.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> My computer and phone lines all crashed about 30 minutes ago..right in the middle of a conversation I was having on the phone with my primary doctor... ..Hive went down...Amazon Echo, and Goodle Home hub, all went down. and wouldn't connect again for about 20 mins...all due to the storm
> 
> When my Mac restarted the page and cursor was stuck so I couldn't use it, so I had to unplug everything from the back again.. and restart, and hope for the best.
> 
> Not a good thing for the computer to crash like that..so hopefully it won't happen again..


I had noticed it might, and I wondered how that big storm was effecting your area, Holly.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly A CBC news article today was about the storm warnings & high winds expected in the UK today.  Stay home and be safe.

@MickaC  Sure I knew about the snow that Manitoba gets, never realized how much.  It’s no wonder we have so many transplants to BC.


----------



## Mizmo

Nothing..harrowing day yesterday....


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> I am sorry you had to go through that shocking feeling upset, of realizing you were locked out of your car, but I am very glad they came quickly. You deserve that, and no need for you to feel embarrassed about it, though I understand we just feel those things anyway.  You *are* careful, and that is why it hasn't happened regularly, so they know that.  You deserve some help, once in a while, Micka! You work very hard at everything.


Your thoughts and words are so kind, Kaila.   THANK YOU.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly A CBC news article today was about the storm warnings & high winds expected in the UK today.  Stay home and be safe.
> 
> @MickaC  Sure I knew about the snow that Manitoba gets, never realized how much.  It’s no wonder we have so many transplants to BC.


if you look on the 'hows the weather' thread , you'll see the pics I posted from todays' storm...


----------



## AnnieA

Starting broccoli, cabbage, carrot and kale seedlings.


----------



## Kaila

I want to spread the info, on the thing that just perked me up, here at SF. 
PopsnTuff replied on the Happy Birthday thread for her, today!
That is so very nice to see.  It's post # 17, there.


----------



## dobielvr

Picked up my hormones.  Yay.

Planted some flowers in to pots for my backyard viewing pleasure.
Planted zinnia seeds in my front yard, a long w/some impatience flowers.

And set out the weed n feed so my gardener can see it in the morning to spread on the lawn.


----------



## Ruthanne

Made my and doggies beds, emptied dishwasher, cleaned kitchen sink and counter, took a nap, came to SF, got the mail.

Now listening and watching a concert on YouTube and waiting on a Super Deluxe Pizza and Buckeye pie slice.  Should be so yummy and I plan to freeze a lot of the pizza for another time.


----------



## katlupe

No big plans for today. Just some normal housecleaning chores, I guess. Coffee for now.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning, I had to unplug everything from the back of My Mac Desktop..... and try and get it to restart after a hard re-boot.. it had crashed again in the night. I didn't think I was going to be able to fix it, but thank goodness I did.*phew*....it's only a year old, so I can't afford to buy another one if this gets fried...

Got a lot of posts this morning, postman was weighed down with mail for me this morning, I thought he was giving me someone else's post for a minute..  .. .. and among it all was a wage slip from my old job showing they'd paid a salary into my account ( 4 years after I retired)...that was owed to me.. (I had been informed last week from them to expect it).. so I was very happy about that.. 

Went out this morning to the garden to put right anything that had been upset or damaged by the storm. I was lucky, by putting everything in the barn that I felt might get damaged I saved everything from the storm..

I took all my plant pots out of the barn and hung them back up on the fence and trellises.. and replace other things in the garden too... The daffodils are just popping their heads up..despite the fact that it's freezing cold

I'm still feeling quite tired from the Booster jab on Thursday... so not really got the energy to do any hosework other than the basics.. it'll be waiting for me tomorrow...


----------



## 1955

Well I woke-up, that’s my standard answer when people I don’t know ask how I’m doing. So since nothing changed (I’m still on earth, same place, same time + 1 day, same thing & same body) I’m contemplating what to do – things I should & things I need to do.

So I need to make my rounds for groceries because the truck has to go into the body shop Monday for a week or two. Was hit by a deer after I just got it fixed from a wild bore hit a couple months ago. What’s the odds, for 20 years no problem then I get a new (used) truck & I’m hit twice!

Anyway, groceries is an all day event & about 95 miles of driving.

And of course think good thoughts, exercise and be good...


----------



## Purwell

I've booked a taxi to go down the pub.


----------



## Trish

As Storm Eunice seems to have moved on, I plan to go for a walk and stop off at the supermarket on my way back.  Most exciting thing today is that I have some Ray Wings (like Skate) which I have not tried before.  It is now in the fridge marinating in lemon juice, white wine and a splash of vinegar.  I will pan fry it later with some stir fried veg.  Hopefully it's nice or I have wasted half a bottle of wine


----------



## Mr. Ed

I am pleased to resume scuba training today after 2 weeks off due to bad weather and my wife needing transportation. The dive shop I am affiliated with has a tall silo like water holding tank that opens at the top for divers to enter and exit. There is a large rectangular window at the base of the tank so onlookers can see in and divers can see out into the shop. 

My former buoyancy control device (BCD) was back inflate, this pushed me forward and downward at the surface. I bought a jacket style BCD, with a wraparound air bladder support system that works very well for me. 
The other thing is, my mask does not fit snugly on my face and continues to seep in water after clearing water from mask. I wear corrective lenses and the ones I am using now are bifocal type that moves around inside mask window. I want to replace current mask for one that incorporates grounded correctional lenses into mask window.


----------



## Mr. Ed

oldman said:


> I’m in the market for a new car. I have fours cars for two drivers, but I don’t count the Corvette. That’s a weekender. I’m looking at a Mercedes SUV. It’s a little more than I want to pay, but I believe we should all enjoy our money. The Mercedes is on my “maybe” list, along with a GMC Terrain and a GMC Acadia.


You are a BIG vehicle man are you sure you're not from Texas?


----------



## charry

Another bad day in the uk ………
sitting here, watching the rain hitting the window, while hubby naps…….


----------



## Mizmo

More of that white stuff here and high winds. 

Haven' driven my car since thumb job but now  less painful and dressing is smaller so thought I might have a little trip out today.
 I don't have a sled, snowshoes or other mode of snow transport so I guess I will be spending the day 'thusly'.......


----------



## MickaC

Not doing anything earth crashing today.....other than waiting for the forecasted blizzard to arrive.....like, yesterday wasn't enough.....started  snowing just now.


----------



## Michael Z

Right now I am trying to accept the fact that we are still firmly in the grips of winter. Was just outside in -14F and it felt it! It has been below zero most days or nights since the beginning of January.

But otherwise, I am continuing on a drywall project in our basement family room that just keeps expanding. As I fix up one area, the surrounding areas then look bad. Now I am looking at flooring!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Working.  Seeing patients in their homes.  One nice thing about being a home-visiting nurse is you can enjoy the beauty of nature as you travel from house to house.  And today is one of those breezy but beautiful February days in the South…. What one author called a “blue and gold” day 

saw a bluebird flying this morning.  Aren’t their blue feathers just the most a-maz-ing color…


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Have you posted how you have been feeling, the past couple of days, since having your booster jab? I have wondered and hoped for better for you this time,  than your previous experiences.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> Have you posted how you have been feeling, the past couple of days, since having your booster jab? I have wondered and hoped for better for you this time,  than your previous experiences.


Thanks for asking Kaila, I have posted about it this morning I think ...  mentioned that I  still felt very tired by it even after 48 hours. arm still hurts as per normal.. but I had a sleep this afternoon just sitting on the sofa.. and I seem to have beaten the weariness now.. much better result than the last 2 Vax thank goodness..

Incidentally just fyi..the photo in my avatar was taken 5 minutes before I had the booster on Thursday...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

So excited!  I just bought tickets to see Joshua Bell perform with St Martin in the Fields chamber orchestra on the 22nd!!!!


----------



## Don M.

The Paramount Network is rerunning all the previous episodes of Yellowstone this weekend.  I've been glued to the TV, or streaming it on my computer pretty much all day.  This was a good way to kill the day, as it is still quite cold outdoors.


----------



## Jules

Don M. said:


> The Paramount Network is rerunning all the previous episodes of Yellowstone this weekend.  I've been glued to the TV, or streaming it on my computer pretty much all day.  This was a good way to kill the day, as it is still quite cold outdoors.


Are you watching the prequel series, 1883?  It’s getting good reviews.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for asking Kaila, I have posted about it this morning I think ...  mentioned that I  still felt very tired by it even after 48 hours. arm still hurts as per normal.. but I had a sleep this afternoon just sitting on the sofa.. and I seem to have beaten the weariness now.. much better result than the last 2 Vax thank goodness..
> 
> Incidentally just fyi..the photo in my avatar was taken 5 minutes before I had the booster on Thursday...


Oh, I am happy that you are seeming to fare better than the previous times!
Even though, of course I know that it still is unpleasant....but, hopefully by tomorrow, you will find yourself improving at a faster rate.

I had looked for a post about it, before I posted my question for you, but I just couldn't find where you had. 

And, btw , did you take before _and after, photos?  _


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had a pretty productive day. I went down to the laundry room at 12 midnight. I didn't start drying the clothes though until around 12:30 p.m. because I don't use my dryer in the middle of the night. I didn't go to sleep until around 4 a.m.  I slept until almost 11 and by the time I did morning things and ate, it was after 12. I dried my linen and actually put them all away.

In the meantime, I continued purging and consolidating to give my son two more of the larger drawers. That meant I had to get creative with storing some of my stuff. Thank God for Space Bags! I took care of a couple of financial matters, finished my federal taxes and started working on the state. I also finished watching a couple of shows I had started.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I checked to make sure I have enough potting soil and containers to start my veggies for the garden in the next few weeks. 

Did the laundry and made a quick run to the store for a new variety of apples I bought earlier in the week. They come from the state of Washington, a very late variety, really juicy and a bit tart called Cosmic Crisp. I guess others liked them as well. The bin was almost empty but I got my week supply.

I washed the filters in my vacuum cleaner. The bag less vacuums are great until you have to rip them apart to wash or change the filters.


----------



## Don M.

Jules said:


> Are you watching the prequel series, 1883?  It’s getting good reviews.



I've been watching 1883, and the final two episodes are coming this, and next Sunday night.  So far, you have to sign up for Paramount+ to see the past episodes.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Oh, I am happy that you are seeming to fare better than the previous times!
> Even though, of course I know that it still is unpleasant....but, hopefully by tomorrow, you will find yourself improving at a faster rate.
> 
> I had looked for a post about it, before I posted my question for you, but I just couldn't find where you had.
> 
> And, btw , did you take before _and after, photos?  _


LOL..no.....I think I looked exactly the same 15 minutes after the first pic...


----------



## katlupe

No plans for me today. Unless you count housework. Right now having coffee, listening to the crows going crazy outside my windows and getting the bunny stare from someone wanting banana treats.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> No plans for me today. Unless you count housework. Right now having coffee, listening to the crows going crazy outside my windows and getting the bunny stare from someone wanting banana treats.


I read that as 'Cows going crazy ''.....I was thinkin' WTH?


----------



## hollydolly

No actual plans for today..aside from the usual chores. It's still raining hard so no chance of going into the garden..

Yesterday I cleared a couple of shelves in the kitchen cupboards ..I might do another couple today..oh the joy of fast living..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> No actual plans for today..aside from the usual chores. It's still raining hard so no chance of going into the garden..
> 
> Yesterday I cleared a couple of shelves in the kitchen cupboards ..I might do another couple today..oh the joy of fast living..


That always makes for a fun day!


----------



## Trish

Watching the weather and trying to decide whether to go for a walk, edit some photos or get my sewing machine out .... decisions, decisions


----------



## PamfromTx

Not much of anything is going to be done ~ today.   lol


----------



## hollydolly

Well..after saying that up there ^^^^..I've thus far taken a delivery which wasn't expected until Tuesday... 

I've taken a Kilo carton of butter and apportioned it into 5 separate packs  and put them in the freezer..far cheaper to buy a Big pack when on sale than to buy 250g at a time... 
 Emptied all the waste-paper bins in the house
Set up my new flameless candles... ..
Boxed up make -up and containers that only get used occasionally and put them away making space in another drawer... and now I'm waiting for my Scallops & King Prawns in a Lobster Bisque which I'm about to have for lunch, to be ready..., which are in the oven and going to be ready any minute..


----------



## Sliverfox

Have  the washing machine work.
Waiting  for pressure to release from  instant pot,,hunk of meat  in it should be ready for cutting into  smaller pieces.

Sunny cold day ,, about 22  now.


----------



## Jules

Walks, make split pea soup, bridge, finish watching Inventing Anna.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Sundays are for relaxing. Well for me everyday is for relaxing. So that is what I have planned for today.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> LOL..no.....I think I looked exactly the same 15 minutes after the first pic...


Well then, you could use the same pic, for both the _before, _and the _after.
_


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I read that as 'Cows going crazy ''.....I was thinkin' WTH?


Why jump to _WTH_, Holly? 
Don't you *want *_me_ to post and tell all of you, whenever *I*_ hear cows _going crazy? 

(Oh, _excuse me, that must be my neighbors going someplace.)_


----------



## Geezer Garage

Slow morning, making southwest soup, and cheesy jalapeno corn bread for the week ahead. folding a load of washing, doing my 4 miles up the canyon, workout, and a few hrs in the shop. Mike


----------



## Trish

What a shock I had earlier today!  I went out for a walk and decided to pop to the supermarket on my way back and the little slip road was completely blocked with fallen trees, fences and debris.  Blowing a gale outside now but, hopefully the worst is over!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> What a shock I had earlier today!  I went out for a walk and decided to pop to the supermarket on my way back and the little slip road was completely blocked with fallen trees, fences and debris.  Blowing a gale outside now but, hopefully the worst is over!


just getting properly into it's stride here again... horrible out there, just had to go out and rescue stuff in the garden...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> just getting properly into it's stride here again... horrible out there, just had to go out and rescue stuff in the garden...


I knew the pagoda had been blown away but hadn't realised the extent of the damage.  My friend has solar panels on her roof, one came off, bounced on all the others and now they are all damaged!  Hope your garden has survived.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I knew the pagoda had been blown away but hadn't realised the extent of the damage.  My friend has solar panels on her roof, one came off, bounced on all the others and now they are all damaged!  Hope your garden has survived.


so far the garden has survived, keeping my fingers crossed for the fencing and trellis.. the fencing is in with concrete posts but the trellis might not fare so well, ..so I'm worried about that.

Got all the stuff that's likely to be blown away into the barn ..can only keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> so far the garden has survived, keeping my fingers crossed for the fencing and trellis.. the fencing is in with concrete posts but the trellis might not fare so well, ..so I'm worried about that.
> 
> Got all the stuff that's likely to be blown away into the barn ..can only keep my fingers crossed...


Hopefully it won't be too bad.  Mum has a walled garden, she said there's some damage but nothing we won't be able to sort out and no fences to mend.


----------



## hollydolly

Actually other than my house,  I'm more concerned about my Computer. It crashed twice on Friday because of the storm, along with all the electronics in the house.. .. it's an expensive  almost new  Mac desktop.. I don't want the insides fried if it crashes again..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Actually other than my house,  I'm more concerned about my Computer. It crashed twice on Friday because of the storm, along with all the electronics in the house.. .. it's an expensive  almost new  Mac desktop.. I don't want the insides fried if it crashes again..


I am not a Mac user but my computers have crashed before and always recover okay, fingers crossed yours will be fine.  Fortunately we haven't lost any power ... yet


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I knew the pagoda had been blown away but hadn't realised the extent of the damage.  My friend has solar panels on her roof, one came off, bounced on all the others and now they are all damaged!  Hope your garden has survived.


someone has just posted on 'Next Door app''... that someone else's garden   sofa has landed in their drive...


----------



## jujube

Watching the Daytona 500 from the comfort of my living room and speculating on the 2032 race where they'll all be self-driving electric cars out there on the track.  

"Here #67 is coming in for a charge!  He'll be back out in 20-30 minutes!"  Everyone is taking turns passing safely.  Car engine sounds are piped in for a touch of authenticity. Only lite beer will be sold at the concession stands and you'll have to bring your own BPA-free reusable cup.

Masks will be optional because everyone will be immune or dead by then.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> someone has just posted on 'Next Door app''... that someone else's garden   sofa has landed in their drive...


I know it's not funny but for some reason it is  I'd knock and ask if they have a coffee table and a lamp to spare too


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I am not a Mac user but my computers have crashed before and always recover okay, fingers crossed yours will be fine.  Fortunately we haven't lost any power ... yet


I had a great problem getting my Mac to recover from both crashes....


----------



## MickaC

SHOVELLED SNOW.....SHOVELLED MORE SNOW.....and SHOVELLED.....and SHOVELLED.
 There should be a law against snow !!!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

MickaC said:


> SHOVELLED SNOW.....SHOVELLED MORE SNOW.....and SHOVELLED.....and SHOVELLED.
> There should be a law against snow !!!!!!


That's "sNOw", MickaC, sNOw.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up this morning at 6:55,went for my early morning walk around 7:15,it was 'balmy' outside 38
This morning, my Monday calling to  Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are. I start at 9:15 usually finished within an hr or so
Afterwards, hope to take a mid morning walk, some sidewalks are mostly clear of snow/ice, temps today in the mid 40's 
The rest of my day read NYT,local paper. After dinner,tackle the NYT daily crossword puzzle, then watch on Food Channel'Kids Baking Championship',2 hr finale  starts at 8pm


----------



## Trish

Chores done, laundry washed and tumbled and shopping list ready so, taking a break before I pop down to the shop.  How on earth did I once do all this and go to work?


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I had a great problem getting my Mac to recover from both crashes....


Hope your Mac is up and running okay today


----------



## Sliverfox

Tossed load of whites in the washer.
Got out frozen ham loaf  to thaw for  lunch.

Enjoying the sunshine,,,makes me think Spring.
Weather man is telling us  cold weather will be back by end of week.    boooohissssss


----------



## jujube

Today, I single-handedly managed the successful upgrade and deployment of a new environmental illumination system with zero cost overruns and zero safety incidents.

Yep, I changed out the light bulb in my reading light with an energy-efficient one I got for free from the county and I didn't burn my fingers on the old bulb.

Go me!


----------



## Marie5656

*Guess I am staying home.  Got my butt out of bed early to bring my car in for its 2 year check up and State Inspection. Turns out I wrote it on my calendar wrong...it is TOMORROW!!!

Senior moment #438*


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> Senior moment #438


Good idea that you keep a count, Marie.
That way, you are aware that _it could be worse.

After all, you might have reached Senior Moment #440, or 445, or 450.
But you are *only *at #438.

Not too bad, I'd say to myself.
If only I had kept count of mine. 
_


----------



## Marie5656

Kaila said:


> Good idea that you keep a count, Marie.
> That way, you are aware that _it could be worse.
> 
> After all, you might have reached Senior Moment #440, or 445, or 450.
> But you are *only *at #438.
> 
> Not too bad, I'd say to myself.
> If only I had kept count of mine.
> _



*But that is just since Christmas.   LOL*


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> *But that is just since Christmas.   LOL*


I suggest we start a new count, every month.
Or possibly, more often than that.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I suggest we start a new count, every month.
> Or possibly, more often than that.


Or how about, every time we get to #10 ?
Start over from zero, at that point?
This seems the best idea, we've had so far!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Hope your Mac is up and running okay today


it didn't crash last night thank goodness, but the wind is still pretty strong today albeit no rain.....so keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## hollydolly

Haven't felt the greatest today, so I literally spent the whole day until an hour ago ( it's now 6.10pm)...laying on the sofa binge watching tv, and dozing.. didn't eat or drink all day, not like me at all.. just felt so yuck.. no idea why !!..

Took delivery of a new hand-held cordless  Vacuum cleaner.. and a new cordless computer mouse.. 

I dislike the Mac ones, they're just too bulky or slow to respond for me.. so I got this one... https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09L8425DC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Just waiting for the snow to start later today and the temperatures to dip drastically.  I am just currently sitting around the home watching old episodes of The Partridge Family.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  There you are! Sorry you're not feeling well but relieved to see you here today. Granny here was starting to worry.

Well, then. So much for the "fixed schedule" that I was _assured_ I'd have at Kroger. Remember the old saw declaring that no good deed goes unpunished? Apparently because I volunteered to work last week on Sunday so that our supervisor could take a Sunday off and then agreed to also work yesterday because he had to take inventory, The Company Computer decided that I should have today off, work tomorrow, be off on Wednesday, yada yada yada. There is no arguing with The Company Computer. If it says I work, then I work, never mind that my schedule was (ha ha) fixed at Tuesday through Saturday from 6am-12noon. The Company Computer also decided to cut my hours. This week 29, only down one hour; next week? Down to 25 hours. I am not a happy camper.

I amthisclosetojoining the (mostly worthless) union. Dues are $10/week; $520/year. That's a lotta lettuce, folks. $10/week doesn't sound like much; $520/year does. When do they meet? At night. I don't have a car anymore and even if I did, couldn't drive at night due to night blindness. Grrrr


----------



## 1955

I made cookies 



Yeah, I make 'em big!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@1955 When my kids were little, I used to make small cookies because every kid knows that two cookies are better than one, never mind that the two small cookies wouldn't have equaled the size of one big one


----------



## Pappy

This morning I had my chiropractor appointment. Then this afternoon, I went down to VA for blood work. Guess what?. Federal holiday…they were closed.


----------



## 1955

Georgiagranny said:


> @1955 When my kids were little, I used to make small cookies because every kid knows that two cookies are better than one, never mind that the two small cookies wouldn't have equaled the size of one big one


I don’t have any problem eating 2 of mine. It’s really my only indulgence since I’ve given-up everything else. I cook all my own food from scratch incorporating what I grow in the garden. Very little processed foods. I have reasonable BMI, exercise regularly & do not have any signs of diabetes.

So somethings are just better big...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:40,it was nice to see some of the snow pack had melted,yesterday's high was 56. It was 'balmy 'outside 40 on my short walk,light rain began to fall
This morning I'm going to Canopy of Neighbors office to do some filing. I go in twice/month
The rest of my day,read NYT,local paper, may go for another walk if it isn't raining too hard
After dinner, tackle daily NYT crossword puzzle,watch new episode of 'FBI: International' on CBS at 9m,really like this new show


----------



## Pappy

Well let’s see. This morning will pick up a prescription for my diverticulitis. Go to VA for blood work, and take wife to doctors appointment this afternoon. 
I really need a whole week of calmness that doesn’t involve doctors.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far not much of anything.
Hubby & I watched the turkey  flock come in  for  breakfast.
There were 20 this time, saw one gobbler  with them.

Its raining out . 
I should be crunching numbers  for taxes.

Got pushed into sorting the  receipts as hubby didn't have the time  to do that.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

I will not be stepping out of the warmth of the home today. It is currently 0 degrees and snowing. I don't particularly want to turn into a popsicle. Today is going to be a cuddle day with my cat and a soup day.


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after  5pm here.. and it's been sunny all day albeit a  chilly wind..

I emptied 2 more cupboards in the kitchen, not just tidied them, completely emptied everything that I haven't used for ages..like my electric veg chopper,  &  slow-cooker which has never been used, it was bought from a charity shop still new in it's box, to replace my last one.. but now hubs has gone, I won't use it.. so that's going back to the charity shop...and various items like that.. got 2 full cupboards emptied, and was able to space out  things a little better .. . even got the double under the sink done. Just got one more double to do (the plate cupboard).. and I'm all done..

Got a delivery of a Glass mirrored gold coloured drinks tray.. which is what I will be placing my flameless  remote control candles onto to give a nice reflection.

I'm actually stunned at what good quality it is for the price, I was expecting it to be similar to the type you can buy in the discount stores, but this is not only much larger , it's heavy and beautiful quality.. and a third of the price of the same quality trays in the department stores.. so I'm delighted..

Just about to have an early dinner of Pie , Mash & Peas...


----------



## Kaila

Signe The Survivor said:


> I don't particularly want to turn into a popsicle. Today is going to be a cuddle day with my cat and a soup day.



Sounds like all good decisions, to me!

_I have noticed that if I let myself turn into a popsicle first, 
then wrapping myself in a shawl or blanket, does not help nearly as much.

Cuddling with cat is one of my go-to pastimes. 
I am thankful that I have still managed to have her and to care for her needs._


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Did the grocery and mail thing yesterday.....was going to do that today.....but.....the blizzard forecast for last nite and today changed my mind.
> I did something when i got home and in the garage, that i've never done before.
> LOCKED myself out of my vehicle. .
> When it's very cold.....i use both set of keys.....leave it running while shopping and the other set are in my pocket.
> When i got out, i put both sets in my purse, which i never do, got out, left my purse in the car, get it when unloading, which i usually do, but not with the keys in it.....quite often i touch the lock button by accident when i get out......it HAPPENED......LOCKED myself out......CRAP !!!!!!!
> So, had to get the dealership to come over to get it unlocked.....i'm 63.....that's the first time i've ever done that.......hopefully the last.
> How EMBARRASSING. They were there within a few minutes. I was surprised, they did it the old fashioned way....wire through the door window and unlatched the lock.
> 
> Because of this blizzard, will have a hard day shovelling, probably a couple days moving snow, keeping things open in the back.....about 6 inches so far.....but 60/80 nw wind. not sure how much it's snowing, hard to tell with the wind.
> 
> There is something i'm getting tired of doing besides shovelling......watching my X driving past my place several times a day. He's wearing out my front street, my side street, my back street. Get a LIFE or what.
> 
> That's all my ranting for now.


Too much stress!!!!!  What a day you've had!!!!!


----------



## Trila

Earlier, the rain stopped & there was no wind....perfect time to burn the paper trash.  No sooner do we get the trash all piled up, and here comes the front. The wind blew the papers everywhere!  So, there I was.....walking around in the field and at the edge of the woods, picking up trash!  It never did get burned.  

Later, I went on the PC for a bit, but I stopped because it's getting bright out and the PC is by the window.  I've got a pretty bad sinus headache going on today.  

Right now, mid-day snack.  Hot coffalate (coffee and hot chocolate) with a few crackers. 
 
Later, watch an episode of Doctor Who, then make Unstuffed Cabbage for dinner. If there is time, I'll watch another episode of Doctor Who, later tonight.


----------



## Kaila

Oh gosh, @Trila 
That was terrible about the timing of the weather and the paper trash pile, etc...
And the bad sinus headache...  _ouch!

But that choco-coff   sounds the perfect remedy,
as does the follow-up plan of unstuffed cabbage.  _


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, @Trila
> That was terrible about the timing of the weather and the paper trash pile, etc...
> And the bad sinus headache...  _ouch!
> 
> But that choco-coff   sounds the perfect remedy,
> as does the follow-up plan of unstuffed cabbage.  _


I've been drinking hot coffolate for many years....long, long before there was such a thing as "moka flavored coffee".


----------



## debodun

I brought my TV DTA converter back to the cable company store in Saratoga. When I was there, I had to pass an Aldi. People have been telling me how great this store is, so I decided to stop. It was a waste - first thing, the carts are locked up and I didn't know how to release one. I was also not impressed with the selection or prices - they seem to be short of everything everyone else is and their prices were no bargains - $4.69 for a box of Cheerios? Store was crowded - no matter what aisle, it was clogged with people and their carts. I saw baking soda and decided to get some. When I walked in the line, the cashier asked me for my "card". I said I didn't have one. She said Aldi's is a "members only" store and I'd have to join to buy things there. Phooey on that!

Then I checked other stores for allspice - none to be had at any price.


----------



## Marie5656

Did some shopping.  Bought ingredients for planned batches of chicken soup and beef stew. Doing both in crock pot, in big batches to freeze


----------



## Georgiagranny

@debodun First things, first...the carts are "locked" into each other. Inserting a quarter releases the lock so the cart can be moved. The point of that is so that shoppers will return the carts. To get the quarter back, the cart is pushed into the line of carts, hooked up again, and your quarter pops out.

Aldi is a members only store? What? Not anywhere I've ever lived (and I've lived in a lot of places!). How strange. Was there a charge to join?

If you were looking at actual General Mills brand Cheerios, yes they're expensive at Aldi. The less expensive and just-as-good Aldi brand "cheerios" are a good bit less expensive. The no-name brands, brands not usually seen in the area where a store is located, and Aldi brands are all way cheaper than than name brands. 

I'm just baffled at the "members only" thing.


----------



## debodun

I didn't bother to look any further into the supposed Aldi membership since I don't shop there and I wanted to do a little research. I looked at Aldi info online and nowhere does it say you need to join a "club" to shop. Maybe a sly clerk looking to make something on a seemingly befuddled old lady?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @debodun First things, first...the carts are "locked" into each other. Inserting a quarter releases the lock so the cart can be moved. The point of that is so that shoppers will return the carts. To get the quarter back, the cart is pushed into the line of carts, hooked up again, and your quarter pops out.
> 
> Aldi is a members only store? What? Not anywhere I've ever lived (and I've lived in a lot of places!). How strange. Was there a charge to join?
> 
> If you were looking at actual General Mills brand Cheerios, yes they're expensive at Aldi. The less expensive and just-as-good Aldi brand "cheerios" are a good bit less expensive. The no-name brands, brands not usually seen in the area where a store is located, and Aldi brands are all way cheaper than than name brands.
> 
> I'm just baffled at the "members only" thing.


Me too..Aldi is not a members' only store..not anywhere, not here, not the USA nor any Aldi store I've been in , in European countries... ..are you sure you went to Aldi, deb ?


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> It's just after  5pm here.. and it's been sunny all day albeit a  chilly wind..
> 
> I emptied 2 more cupboards in the kitchen, not just tidied them, completely emptied everything that I haven't used for ages..like my electric veg chopper,  &  slow-cooker which has never been used, it was bought from a charity shop still new in it's box, to replace my last one.. but now hubs has gone, I won't use it.. so that's going back to the charity shop...and various items like that.. got 2 full cupboards emptied, and was able to space out  things a little better .. . even got the double under the sink done. Just got one more double to do (the plate cupboard).. and I'm all done..
> 
> Got a delivery of a Glass mirrored gold coloured drinks tray.. which is what I will be placing my flameless  remote control candles onto to give a nice reflection.
> 
> I'm actually stunned at what good quality it is for the price, I was expecting it to be similar to the type you can buy in the discount stores, but this is not only much larger , it's heavy and beautiful quality.. and a third of the price of the same quality trays in the department stores.. so I'm delighted..
> 
> Just about to have an early dinner of Pie , Mash & Peas...


Holly...don't mean to be nosey......you said....but now that hubs has gone.....where did he go?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Holly...don't mean to be nosey......you said....but now that hubs has gone.....where did he go?


he's left , our marriage has broken up...


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> I didn't bother to look any further into the supposed Aldi membership since I don't shop there and I wanted to do a little research. I looked at Aldi info online and nowhere does it say you need to join a "club" to shop. Maybe a sly clerk looking to make something on a seemingly befuddled old lady?


I call that store and ask about the “membership only” thing.


----------



## Shero

Today is a very special day.
It is my lazy day.
Punctuated by chocolate attacks and cherry cake.
What's not to love!


----------



## Pappy

Today is an off day. A day with no doctors or VA is considered an off day. Weather has turned beautiful here and I need to get outside and do some yard work. May get groceries later too.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> he's left , our marriage has broken up...


So sorry Holly.


----------



## MickaC

Have been on a search for a very kind person who cleared my driveway on Sunday.
I didn't hear or see them.....i was involved in a power nap.
I sent a thank you to a person, later Sunday, who i thought had done it......he wasn't the one.
With so many having cell phones only, hard to find persons.
It was done with a walking snow blower, so tried to scout out which direction they came from.
Looked like he came from 2nd house down from me.
Since Monday was a holiday, called his work yesterday, and sure enough, it was him, he doesn't want paid, extended a BIG THANK YOU.
He knew i have a business do it......but he thought with the long weekend, would be no one there till tuesday, thought i should be cleared out in case of an emergency.
There are still very KIND persons in the world.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> So sorry Holly.


Thank you Micka.. me too...


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> So sorry Holly.


Ditto for me, Holly.


----------



## Pepper

Taking subway to see my grandson.  Will have dinner there with son & grandson.  DIL at bookclub. thus my invitation.  Will take AccessARide home.  The situation with them is getting worse and worse. When it takes more time than the train I will take train home too. 

Everything is making me nervous lately.  I fear I'm on the edge of a major panic attack.  Don't know why, really, everything is the same and that's probably the reason.  Don't worry.  Nothing really matters.

Oh!  I know why!  Have a big shot wedding to attend mid April.  Have to buy new clothes, new glasses, do stuff.  Feel like cancelling.  Barely know anyone anyway.  I'm just a big chicken.  Bwak buck buck.  Look at me.  Nervous about an April appearance and it's not even March!  I'd better calm down.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Ditto for me, Holly.


thank you Liberty... I'm struggling with it, to say the least


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Taking subway to see my grandson.  Will have dinner there with son & grandson.  DIL at bookclub. thus my invitation.  Will take AccessARide home.  The situation with them is getting worse and worse. When it takes more time than the train I will take train home too.
> 
> Everything is making me nervous lately.  I fear I'm on the edge of a major panic attack.  Don't know why, really, everything is the same and that's probably the reason.  Don't worry.  Nothing really matters.
> 
> Oh!  I know why!  Have a big shot wedding to attend mid April.  Have to buy new clothes, new glasses, do stuff.  Feel like cancelling.  Barely know anyone anyway.  I'm just a big chicken.  Bwak buck buck.  Look at me.  Nervous about an April appearance and it's not even March!  I'd better calm down.


Oh I get you totally.. absolutely.. I'm the worlds' worst at worrying long before an event I don't want to attend, and Weddings are right up there, I actually detest weddings because of all the worry about what to wear, what to buy for the gift, etc... so I just never go.....just remember you don't have to do anything you don't want to do... ((hugs))


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> thank you Liberty... I'm struggling with it, to say the least


Let me know if I can help you in any way, please, Holly!  Love you!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning, boys and girls. My "fixed schedule" of 6am-12noon, Tuesday through Saturday isn't fixed this week. I'm off today.

@hollydolly and @Pepper I hear you loud and clear. I dread "events" and work myself into a stew about having to go. By the time The Big Event arrives, I go (grudgingly) and usually have a marvelous time.

In the past two months or so our supervisor, who's supposed to be there at 4am, usually hasn't shown up before 9 or 10 because, yanno, I'm there at 6. Kinda slows things down, but who am I to say anything about it. Yesterday once again, I got a call from him at 6-ish saying he'd be there "in a little while". Fine.

Co-worker and I were bustling about getting stuff done when someone showed up wearing the Kroger-logo shirt and a name tag and introduced himself as the new assistant store manager. Huh? The one we had was promoted and the new guy moved from another store to ours. The three of us chatted for a few minutes, new assistant asked where our supervisor was and I told him that he'd called and said he'd be along directly. Then the oven timer started chiming, and I had to roll out the croissants and get moving along.

About 30 minutes later, here comes the new assistant store manager with a "suit" in tow. (He wasn't actually wearing a suit, but y'all know what I mean...he was either a district or a regional manager.) They started asking questions about what we do, how we do it, hours we work, where's the schedule posted, who's the "baker" and all kinds of things that neither co-worker nor I could answer. Baker? Who's the baker? There's a job category called "baker"? I dunno. Whoever gets there first, I suppose, so most mornings that would be me, but I'm called a bakery clerk.

I boogied off to the ladies' room and texted supervisor, told him they were asking questions we couldn't answer without throwing him under the bus (so we just said we didn't know) and to please hurry and get there. He texted back said he'd be there within 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, new assistant and suit were back and forth to the bakery collecting forms off the bulletin board, asking about our schedules, in and out of our cooler and freezer looking around (they're both messy and disorganized). Co-worker wasn't scheduled to work yesterday, but she didn't know that. Our schedules are supposed to be posted by noon on Friday for the following week. No schedules have been posted since early January. Co-worker doesn't know how to look up the schedule online.

Next thing I know, supervisor called on the store's bakery line, talked with co-worker, told her he couldn't come in because the stitches from the tooth he had extracted last week came out. Er...those stitches are _supposed_ to "come out"...actually, they just dissolve, so that didn't come close to passing the smell test!

So supervisor's response to new assistant manager's/suit's visit was to not come in and leave co-worker and me flapping in the breeze. Oy, Chihuahua!

Glad I'm not there today because I don't wanna be involved in the workplace drama. All I want to do is to go in, do the job, go home. I really didn't expect much stress. How much stress can there possibly be baking, packaging, stocking bakery shelves. Really?

Right now I'm wishing the rain would go away...actually, wishing it hadn't rained at all...and deciding whether I feel like folding DD's towels so I can move my bed linens to the dryer and start another load of laundry. Might as well do that since I can't go outside to play.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh, goody. DD was already up, had folded her towels and moved my bed linens to the dryer. 

Cheese and crackers for breakfast because I feel like it.


----------



## Michael Z

Shoveling. Around 20" by us.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Michael Z said:


> Shoveling. Around 20" by us.
> View attachment 209973


My brother lives in the UP on the western side state line. As of late yesterday afternoon (it hasn't stopped yet), they were buried under 26".


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  There you are! Sorry you're not feeling well but relieved to see you here today. Granny here was starting to worry.
> 
> Well, then. So much for the "fixed schedule" that I was _assured_ I'd have at Kroger. Remember the old saw declaring that no good deed goes unpunished? Apparently because I volunteered to work last week on Sunday so that our supervisor could take a Sunday off and then agreed to also work yesterday because he had to take inventory, The Company Computer decided that I should have today off, work tomorrow, be off on Wednesday, yada yada yada. There is no arguing with The Company Computer. If it says I work, then I work, never mind that my schedule was (ha ha) fixed at Tuesday through Saturday from 6am-12noon. The Company Computer also decided to cut my hours. This week 29, only down one hour; next week? Down to 25 hours. I am not a happy camper.
> 
> I amthisclosetojoining the (mostly worthless) union. Dues are $10/week; $520/year. That's a lotta lettuce, folks. $10/week doesn't sound like much; $520/year does. When do they meet? At night. I don't have a car anymore and even if I did, couldn't drive at night due to night blindness. Grrrr


What good is having a part time job, if your pay goes to supporting the Union?!!!!!


----------



## Trila

Michael Z said:


> Shoveling. Around 20" by us.
> View attachment 209973


Ohhh!  Where are you?


----------



## Trila

I woke up at 3:30 this morning, all stuffed up.....couldn't sleep. So I layed in bed, trying to breathe for a few hours, then got up.

My sinuses are much better now that I'm up and moving around...but I feel the need to sleep.  

So I'm just sitting around, finishing my tea, watching the sleet come down.  I just let Andy in, maybe we'll both take a catnap......


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> What good is having a part time job, if your pay goes to supporting the Union?!!!!!


My thoughts, too. Only reason is that if the company comes along and decides that something I did or didn't do, through no fault of my own, the union will represent me if I'm a member. In little things (and sometimes big things) involving lowly hourly employees, the company caves.

After yesterday's debacle, I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. It isn't likely that it will drop on me, but you never know whether somebody else will throw you under the bus to save themselves.

Geez. All I wanted was a job. Now I'm as nervous as a frog on a freeway with a busted hopper. Guess we'll see in the morning what transpired. I won't ask. Best to keep my own counsel, my ears open, my head down, a low profile, and not repeat workplace gossip. Never been a union fan but in this case, it's a maybe.

I'll bet money that supervisor will be there at 4am tomorrow. I'll bet money that supervisor was there this morning at 4am!


----------



## katlupe

Had coffee with my friends this morning in another apartment. Now getting ready to go shopping with Sonny. He will be picking me up in a little bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much to report for today. It's 7.45pm here..

Did the usual chores and the little bit of laundry that  I had waiting in the machine..so I could get the machine free to wash the front and back door mats ..

Downloaded a book to my kindle.. and then found the kindle was out of battery so I had to charge it, it took all day to charge , so I don't know if there's a problem with it...

I was going to paint a mirror frame.. I have owned a wooden framed mirror for well over 20 years, it started out mahogany coloured, then about 10 years ago at least, I painted it white ..and now I want a silver framed  mirror , and when I looked at the prices of new ones I was  ..aghast ...so I'm going to try and spray paint the old one with silver paint.. but it was just too breezy in the garden to do it today...

DD rang this evening, she's closing on her new house tomorrow..fingers crossed.. and then it'll be all systems go at high speed to get her moved out of the rental before her lease runs out

Dinner was Toad-in-the-hole.. broccoli, and swede and carrot mash...


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's just after  5pm here.. and it's been sunny all day albeit a  chilly wind..
> 
> I emptied 2 more cupboards in the kitchen, not just tidied them, completely emptied everything that I haven't used for ages..like my electric veg chopper,  &  slow-cooker which has never been used, it was bought from a charity shop still new in it's box, to replace my last one.. but now hubs has gone, I won't use it.. so that's going back to the charity shop...and various items like that.. got 2 full cupboards emptied, and was able to space out  things a little better .. . even got the double under the sink done. Just got one more double to do (the plate cupboard).. and I'm all done..
> 
> Got a delivery of a Glass mirrored gold coloured drinks tray.. which is what I will be placing my flameless  remote control candles onto to give a nice reflection.
> 
> I'm actually stunned at what good quality it is for the price, I was expecting it to be similar to the type you can buy in the discount stores, but this is not only much larger , it's heavy and beautiful quality.. and a third of the price of the same quality trays in the department stores.. so I'm delighted..
> 
> Just about to have an early dinner of Pie , Mash & Peas...



.....a special hug for you, my friend!


----------



## Michael Z

Trila said:


> Ohhh!  Where are you?


Northwest Wisconsin.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> View attachment 210005
> .....a special hug for you, my friend!


bless you Trila, many thanks


----------



## RadishRose

Trila said:


> I woke up at 3:30 this morning, all stuffed up.....couldn't sleep. So I layed in bed, trying to breathe for a few hours, then got up.
> 
> My sinuses are much better now that I'm up and moving around...but I feel the need to sleep.
> 
> So I'm just sitting around, finishing my tea, watching the sleet come down.  I just let Andy in, maybe we'll both take a catnap......


Hope you're feeling better, @Trila. Take care.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Dinner was Toad-in-the-hole.. broccoli, and swede and carrot mash...


I had to look up swede and carrot mash. Looks like swede is much the same as rutabaga. While I was at it, I looked up toad-in-the-hole. In the US, it's an egg cooked in a cutout of bread or toast. 

Do you use bangers or just pork link sausages?


----------



## Lewkat

Just returned from the eye doctor for a check-up.  All is well, see him again in a year.


----------



## RadishRose

Laundry and vacuumed today. Went to supermarket yesterday.

Sliced roast beef at the deli counter on sale 9.99 lb. Cod fillets 8.99 lb at the seafood counter.  

Doggy and I enjoyed baked cod last night and I had a roast beef sammie for brunch. 

65F today after last nights rain. Tomorrow will be cold and snow again on Friday,


----------



## Geezer Garage

Sorry about the breakup Holly. Keep your chin up, and I'm sure things will get better. I'm going through the same thing after 34 yrs. It's hard, but life goes on.


----------



## Jules

Trila said:


> What good is having a part time job, if your pay goes to supporting the Union?!!!!!


The union can be very supportive if there‘re any problems.  They may also help increase wages.


----------



## Murrmurr

Off to a follow-up appt with the spine doc. I'll tell him the spinal injection (for pain) had only a short-term effect. Kicked in 2 or 3 weeks after, and lasted maybe a month or so. Good while it lasted.

I suppose he'll either schedule me for another injection or we'll discuss another surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I had to look up swede and carrot mash. Looks like swede is much the same as rutabaga. While I was at it, I looked up toad-in-the-hole. In the US, it's an egg cooked in a cutout of bread or toast.
> 
> Do you use bangers or just pork link sausages?


link sausages always..although I've heard of a few people using meatballs...  in a batter known as Yorkshire pudding batter.. basically a savoury pancake batter ... Swede is often mistaken for turnip here, but they're not the same...


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Laundry and vacuumed today. Went to supermarket yesterday.
> 
> Sliced roast beef at the deli counter on sale 9.99 lb. Cod fillets 8.99 lb at the seafood counter.
> 
> Doggy and I enjoyed baked cod last night and *I had a roast beef sammie for brunch.*


we call it a 'Sarnie' here... or sometimes a sammitch


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Off to a follow-up appt with the spine doc. I'll tell him the spinal injection (for pain) had only a short-term effect. Kicked in 2 or 3 weeks after, and lasted maybe a month or so. Good while it lasted.
> 
> I suppose he'll either schedule me for another injection or we'll discuss another surgery.


sorry to hear that Frank... that's precisely what happened with my last one. ..almost word for word. That was my third over a period of 3 or 4 years, and when the pain relief didn't last any longer than a few weeks the last time, Doc stopped doing the cortisone injection, saying there was no longer any point.

I suspect it may be different in the USA given that they're paid for it.. whereas here they won't necessarily do a procedure if it's going to cost the NHS and it will be of little benefit to the patient..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules This union increase wages? Pfffft. Their contract was signed early last summer...after even the fast-food joints were hiring at $15/hr. The store's union agreed to $12/hour for new hires. Pay increases? $.15/hour after a year. It's a very weak union. But they will go to bat for members, and I intuit a train wreck headed in the direction of my department that may very well affect me.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Swede is often mistaken for turnip here, but they're not the same...


Perhaps Swede is one of the _sweet potato_ varieties, if not turnip then?
And I don't think Swede refers to any squash varieties either. 
That might make sense, as sweet potato vines generally grow well in more moderate and warmer temps, and in many places with longer growing seasons, than the colder places where turnip and rutabaga thrive....???


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> Sorry about the breakup Holly. Keep your chin up, and I'm sure things will get better. I'm going through the same thing after 34 yrs. It's hard, but life goes on.


What a transition for you also, Geezer.... Sorry to hear that, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Perhaps Swede is one of the _sweet potato_ varieties, if not turnip then?
> And I don't think Swede refers to any squash varieties either.
> That might make sense, as sweet potato vines generally grow well in more moderate and warmer temps, and in many places with longer growing seasons, than the colder places where turnip and rutabaga thrive....???


No it's not a potato.. it's a root vegetable..also called Swedish Turnip.. and rutabaga in the USA

Turnips are smaller with white flesh, and Swedes are larger with orange flesh


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> Have been on a search for a very kind person who cleared my driveway on Sunday.
> I didn't hear or see them.....i was involved in a power nap.
> I sent a thank you to a person, later Sunday, who i thought had done it......he wasn't the one.
> With so many having cell phones only, hard to find persons.
> It was done with a walking snow blower, so tried to scout out which direction they came from.
> Looked like he came from 2nd house down from me.
> Since Monday was a holiday, called his work yesterday, and sure enough, it was him, he doesn't want paid, extended a BIG THANK YOU.
> He knew i have a business do it......but he thought with the long weekend, would be no one there till tuesday, thought i should be cleared out in case of an emergency.
> There are still very KIND persons in the world.



Good things happen to good people Micka and yes there are very kind people in the world!


----------



## Shero

Beautiful day here and I am having an afternoon tea for a few of my neighbors who looked after our place when we were away.

Promised them to watch a video of the trip and cherry cake, lots of cherry cake.
Enjoy your day all !!


----------



## Kaila

@GeorgiaXplant 
That was quite a sequence of events, in your small section of the store.
I wonder if the new store assistant manager is just trying to show his importance to someone, Or perhaps he has someone from the other store, or someone else, he wants to put into your supervisor's position.
It'll be interesting to see if your supervisor still works at Kroger, when you go back, tomorrow. 
Yikes.  Best for you to do as you said, and continue to try to keep yourself *out* of the turmoil and unpredictable tumult there, as much as possible!

Then again, that new store assistant manager, might move his attentions on to some *other* department, if he thinks he's created enough havoc in yours for now.  
WHo knows, what he is thinking!!!

Then again, your bakery supervisor might have been stretching the rules far too far, for too long, and might actually need to be reined in, due to licensing of the departments that cook food on site, to sell directly to customers.  There are pretty strict laws about that process and who oversees it, and watches over those foods.

I know I am just rambling....your posts about the job got my mind going.....
Your schedule changes are perhaps more of a problem to you.
I hope it all works out to still be a good part-time thing for you!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> No it's not a potato.. it's a root vegetable..also called Swedish Turnip.. and rutabaga in the USA
> 
> Turnips are smaller with white flesh, and Swedes are larger with orange flesh



Okay, I know what you mean.  Thank you for that, Holly!

I love rutabaga.  Many here, do not. 

Actually, winter Squash varieties are favored here, especially in the New England portion of the country, where they grow well, and some types store very well over the winter, for eating all year long, when most veggies are not in season, and are less available.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> sorry to hear that Frank... that's precisely what happened with my last one. ..almost word for word. That was my third over a period of 3 or 4 years, and when the pain relief didn't last any longer than a few weeks the last time, Doc stopped doing the cortisone injection, saying there was no longer any point.
> 
> I suspect it may be different in the USA given that they're paid for it.. whereas here they won't necessarily do a procedure if it's going to cost the NHS and it will be of little benefit to the patient..


Thanks, Holly. 

Doctor J recommended I try the injection again but he'll definitely do another surgery. He was willing to schedule it while I was there but he prefers to wait until covid is less an issue at the hospital, and also he asked me to talk to my PCP again about my weight loss; wants me to ask her for complete blood work and maybe an upper GI. 

Sounded reasonable, so I'm waiting for a call from my pain management guy who does the injections. I sure hope it works better this time. I'll probably ask for surgery after flu season or maybe early next year.


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> The union can be very supportive if there‘re any problems.  They may also help increase wages.


Yes, but if you are working part time, sometimes the dues is more than your check.  That is all I was getting at.


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Hope you're feeling better, @Trila. Take care.


You are so sweet....thank you!


----------



## Trila

Michael Z said:


> Northwest Wisconsin.


I remember the snow when I was a kid...suburbs of Chicago. I don't miss it!


----------



## katlupe

Today I am getting a new toilet so I cleaned everything out of the bathroom that may be in the way while he works in there. Put my mobile chair out in the hallway along with my shopping cart. Plenty of room in there now. I have needed this ever since I moved in. Yes, it is the little things that matter.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30,didin't go far walked back/forth twice on our driveway.It was a bit chilly 18.
This morning, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' to local grocery store,"Price Rite' need a couple of items This store is 6 blocks away from our apt building,their prices are a bit less expensive to the other grocery store I usually go to
The rest of my day,hope to get in another walk,read NYT,local paper, my book
Tonight watch new episode of' Ghosts'


----------



## Sassycakes

Actually, today I am going crazier than usually. I can't get into many of my usual places. I have all my usernames and passwords but for some reason the only one that works is getting in here.Which makes me happy because I love this place. I can't get into my email or any other places I visit.So sadly you will be stuck with me more today than any other day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Sassycakes Goody! We're not _stuck_ with you. Au contraire...we want you to _stick_ with us


----------



## hollydolly

Been at work all day today...... we had snow today followed by hailstones... .got home around 4pm...


When I got home I filled a bag with clothing for donation ( including that cheap quality slogan sweatshirt I bought online the other week)... and tomorrow I have the dentist 2 towns away.. at 9am . ..._.9am ?_.. on a school day..I'll have to leave at 7.30am to get through the school traffic..even though it's only a 20 minute drive. lol.. ...and I'll drop the donation bag off while I'm out...

Actually I hate early  appointments  , I rarely ever agree to them , I prefer something around mid-day.. but it was take 9am tomorrow or wait until May when the next available appointment is.. 

Tonight I cleared over 26,000 photos from my phone...I kid you not... and the same ones are in my Photos on my MAC, and because there's a few thousand mixed in amongst them that I don't want to lose,  I can't just simply press 'delete' on the whole album, so I'm having to go through it and delete 10 or 15 pics at a time...very slow and laborious job... so far it's taken me over an hour to clear 3,000 ...that said I've found quite a few pics I'd forgotten I had...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finished plowing, and putting a new set of blades in the wood planer for the next mission.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Finished plowing, and putting a new set of blades in the wood planer for the next mission.
> 
> View attachment 210179View attachment 210182View attachment 210183


wow...a wonderland....


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby &  I went  out to eat today,, a special day for me, ,,,,,,turned 80 today,!

What was  neat one of the people at restaurant   was celebrating his 76th birthday today.

I made my self a Hot Fudge pudding  type cake  ffor my dessert, before we left.

Got the recipe out of the old Betty Crocker cookbook.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby &  I went  out to eat today,, a special day for me, ,,,,,,turned 80 today,!
> 
> What was  neat one of the people at restaurant   was celebrating his 76th birthday today.
> 
> I made my self a Hot Fudge pudding  type cake  ffor my dessert, before we left.
> 
> Got the recipe out of the old Betty Crocker cookbook.


Happy birthday Silverfox, reaching the age of 80 is indeed a great achievement.


----------



## squatting dog

Built the little lady a swing. 
Lawn is slowly coming along too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby &  I went  out to eat today,, a special day for me, ,,,,,,turned 80 today,!
> 
> What was  neat one of the people at restaurant   was celebrating his 76th birthday today.
> 
> I made my self a Hot Fudge pudding  type cake  ffor my dessert, before we left.
> 
> Got the recipe out of the old Betty Crocker cookbook.


Happy Birthday I've been using that recipe since...maybe the 50s? Truly! Hot Fudge Pudding Cake is a much-requested dessert at our house, and the peeps under this roof raised Cain because there was never enough so when I make it, I have to double the recipe. It's especially good when served a little warm with a scoop of French vanilla or vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tuesday was concert/travel day, yesterday was collapse and recover day and today was catch up on laundry/shopping, etc, before going back to work tomorrow.  My Prince Among Men came for a visit today as well and we went out for lunch.  At first I said I'd like a salad at Wendy's (Americus is not big on fine dining, more's the pity) but when we walked in, they wanted $7.50+ for a *half* salad!  Dad-gum!  And it's really not worth it.  So we each had a hamburger.

Now I've finished an all vegetable supper to balance out all that meat (ugh) and I'm sitting on the screened-in porch listening to the bird's chirping turn into crickets' trilling.  I've been reading a book called "The Little Women Letters" by Gabrielle Donnelly and really enjoying it.  

Y'all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yanno what? I'm so far down that I'd have to reach up to tie my shoelaces. Blue. I'm blue. And yanno what else? Blue is a color that I positively loathe. I don't care if it _is_ the most popular color in the world. When I was a little girl my mother told me that blue made me look jaundiced.


----------



## ronaldj

kind of a retirement day, kicking around the house, working on a puzzle, a little reading and some cleaning this morning. car and truck did not leave garage.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Yanno what? I'm so far down that I'd have to reach up to tie my shoelaces. Blue. I'm blue. And yanno what else? Blue is a color that I positively loathe. I don't care if it _is_ the most popular color in the world. When I was a little girl my mother told me that blue made me look jaundiced.


whassamatter GG?..is it the job ?...dya wanna gather a crew  from here and we'll come and sort them out ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. Mostly. They could probably use a little sorting out. I can't give them a piece of my mind because lord knows I can't spare a piece.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Well. Mostly. They could probably use a little sorting out. I can't give them a piece of my mind because lord knows I can't spare a piece.


No I understand, I've been reading your latest situation over the last few days.. what a miserable situation to be in... I'm sorry, you definitely don't need this...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I'm way past workplace intrigue, back-biting, gossip, silly invented personality conflicts, jealousy, perceived threats to others' jobs...the lot of it. I really don't know how much more I can take of it, but I really want the $$ so that I can pay for oral surgery. It's beyond expensive. Maybe I'd just rather be a toothless old hag.

Oops. Forgot to add gaslighting. That's beyond annoying.


----------



## Kaila

@Sliverfox 
Very happy birthday wishes to you!


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry for your blue-on-blue day, @Georgiagranny


You are so right...you don't need all that grumpy negativity, they create, at this point in your life..... and yet, it is understandable that the income helps.


----------



## Jules

Happy Birthday @Silverfox007 

@Georgiagranny, if the fast food places pay more, have you considered working there?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules The catch is that the $15/hr doesn't amount to much because once a new employee is on board, the fast food places don't assign enough hours to make a difference.

So...it was a wakeful night before finally getting out of bed at 4:15 and thinking that today is Saturday. Nope. Only Friday


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today I am getting a new toilet so I cleaned everything out of the bathroom that may be in the way while he works in there. Put my mobile chair out in the hallway along with my shopping cart. Plenty of room in there now. I have needed this ever since I moved in. Yes, it is the little things that matter.


I remember how excited my Mom was last year when she got a new toilet seat.....you're getting a whole new commode!!!!   Good for you, you must be ecstatic!!!


----------



## Trila

I have 3 different news apps on my tablet.  Back in January of 2021, I got disgusted and pretty much stopped going to all of them. I removed myself from the negativity.

Yesterday, my friend is Scotland was upset about the current events, so I decided that I should get back into the loop, and start going to my news apps again.

So this morning, coffee in hand, and I went to the first one.  As I expected, there was no good news....there never is. 

I ended up going back to playing my game for about 20-30 minutes.  Even though I didn't make any progress, the  game was much more relaxing.

Now, I'm going to make breakfast.  Then I'll try the next news service app. (sigh)  My expectations are low.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

These past several days it has been way too bitter cold and snowy to really do much of anything outside for me. I have just been hunkered down inside my home with some warm drinks and others that keep me warm like Wine and my Cat. I have just been keeping myself busy by watching old TV shows and listening to music and coming on here from time to time.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Happy Birthday @Silverfox007
> 
> @Georgiagranny, if the fast food places pay more, have you considered working there?



Jules, that is a totally different person, with very similar username.

It is @Sliverfox  , (*not* the one you tagged)
who does have the special Birthday, this week, and who is our longtime participating one, that you know.


----------



## Trila

Signe The Survivor said:


> These past several days it has been way too bitter cold and snowy to really do much of anything outside for me. I have just been hunkered down inside my home with some warm drinks and others that keep me warm like Wine and my Cat. I have just been keeping myself busy by watching old TV shows and listening to music and coming on here from time to time.


It sounds very much like my days.  Sitting around, waiting for spring!


----------



## Jules

@Kaila. Thanks I’ll go look for a birthday thread for @Sliverfox.


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a gloriously sunny day ..and I had to be at the Dentist for 9am 2 towns away.. and as I predicted the traffic was horrible.. and it took me much longer to get there than it would normally. The flip side of the coin is, that I was first in, and as there was only one dentist.. I was the one who was holding up the other patients who came after me,,,for a change..it's usually me waiting way past my appointment time....I did feel guilty, but then it's not my fault.. and in a way I'm pleased the dentist takes the proper time to see to my teeth  , rather than rushing..as the NHS ones tend to do...

After the dentist I drove to a different town, in a different county to get a couple of stores we don't have here in this area.. .. took my time because the weather was so lovely, had a little wander around HomeSense while I was there, and picked up some Jade coloured  pasta bowls....and some more Pot Pourri Perfume Sachets, this time in White Lily ... the aroma is gorgeous...

Got some shopping to add to the freezer. just 5  or 6 things, good thing I didn't get any more, I just managed to get the stuff to fit in, and still leave a little space between items..

I was going to take my car and have it washed afterwards, but by the time I'd been throgugh all of that my back was breaking so I might take it tomorrow.. I just wish we had a car wash in this town, and I didn't have to travel to the next town to have it done..


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've taken Mac out twice.
The rain , snow storm isn't as bad as forecast,,, yet.

Had to watch where one  steped,, ice  hidden under the thin layer of snow.

Hubby
s helper came in  to  drop off a card for me.
We chatted & watched Mac  keep a balloon  in the air.

Good exercise  for the dog till he breaks the balloon,,, then he wants to eat its remains  !


----------



## tortiecat

Sitting at the computer and watching the snow coming down.
Going to get several inches to-day, the roads are dangerous
already.  So glad that i don't have to go out in it.
Years ago, at this time of year, we were planning our
trip 'down south' for 3 weeks in March; that's not 
going to happen this year!


----------



## debodun

When I stepped out last evening for a walk around the block. the neighbor across the street came over and said he had his snowblower working and would "do me". It was noon today and no avtivity at his house, so I went out and shoveled. I'd say it was between 6 and 7 inches then and it's still snowing, but at least those 6 inches have been removed.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Trila said:


> It sounds very much like my days.  Sitting around, waiting for spring!


Pretty much it. The weather they say around here will be warming up close to 70 in a few days. I hope so. That would be quite a drastic change.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD and DGD had to take their dog...my granddog...to have her put down. My heart is broken


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> DD and DGD had to take their dog...my granddog...to have her put down. My heart is broken


I feel for you.. it's heartbreaking. 

I've lost 4 of my adored grandfurkids in the last 3 years...

This is what puts me off having one of my own again


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I totally understand. It's so hard DSIL is already saying "our next dog", and DD told him in no uncertain terms that "there will be no next dog".


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry for the loss of your dear family dog, @Georgiagranny


----------



## StarSong

I feel your pain, @Georgiagranny.  We are very close to the end with our dog.  It's wrenching to think about saying that permanent goodbye to him.  

We'll probably get another dog fairly quickly after parting with this one.  Our house just isn't a home without a furbaby.  Two of our children have two dogs and the other has one.  We're a dog-loving family.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Since today was the first day since it has been several days of freezing cold outside, my son took me out for lunch and now I am inside for the remainder of the evening and am going to watch Barefoot In The Park.


----------



## Shero

Picking up our new Toyota RAV4 hybrid. The one we bought a few months ago had a problem. So after a long haggle, it is being exchanged.
Oh happy day!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Shero said:


> Picking up our new Toyota RAV4 hybrid. The one we bought a few months ago had a problem. So after a long haggle, it is being exchanged.
> Oh happy day!!!


“Way to go!”, said no one, probably, ever. 
But it’s nice to know that you’ve so much to boast of!


----------



## Kaila

I watered houseplants, today.  I enjoy being near them and watching them grow.  Not much space for them, here, nor good conditions, but they are doing well, anyway.
My cat was good company, today, too.

We saw some wild birds, out the window.


----------



## Shero

Chris P Bacon said:


> “Way to go!”, said no one, probably, ever.
> But it’s nice to know that you’ve so much to boast of!


Do not be jealous – if you save up your dollars, who knows one day you may be so lucky too!
Well, have to go and pick it up now, see you later


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Shero said:


> Do not be jealous – if you save up your dollars, who knows one day you may be so lucky too!
> Well, have to go and pick it up now, see you later


That is soooo 10 minutes ago! Have you no shame?

But I’m curious, what year is it? Your new ride? 
I’m thinking that it must be at least a 2025, as
special as you are. But being so special, why 
drive at all? I’d have imagined that you’d have 
someone hired to do thst for you. Maybe not?


----------



## Georgiagranny

A day off and what's the weather? Cold and rainy. Grrr.

There's a list of things that *should* be done in The Hovel. Whether or not they get done is still up in the air. My motivation seems to have been misplaced. I've checked under the bed, but it's not there.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> DD and DGD had to take their dog...my granddog...to have her put down. My heart is broken



 and I are sorry for your loss.  Your grand dog will live on in your memories and in your heart.


----------



## Mizmo

After a restless night I am off back to bed to see if I can have an hour with pleasant dreams.
After that I just might do some housecleaning
The thumb is healing, no excuse now


----------



## WheatenLover

Our Australian guest left today. I watched him carefully for 2+ months, and he has been an exemplary guest and boyfriend. I am sad to see him go.  The boyfriend is very helpful around the house, very kind to my daughter, very polite, and extremely smart. He and my daughter seem well-suited to one another.

Aidan, our dog, tried to prevent him from leaving, then tried to go with them. The poor guy has a flight to Dallas, a 7 hour wait, then a flight to Sydney. It amazes me how long it takes to get to Sydney from here.

My daughter is going to visit him for 3 months, in April. Then by the end of the year, she will move there. At that point, I suppose I will not see her again in person. I can't afford a trip to Sydney, and it is doubtful she will be able to afford a trip here.

So, today I am going to finish thoroughly cleaning and organizing the kitchen, and do some paperwork,, and comfort the dog, who is lying on the floor next to my chair and emitting little whines. He really loved the my daughter's boyfriend, who seems to have a remarkable talent for handling dogs.

Hopefully, one of my sons will really move back in with me (from California) in the next few weeks. Aidan likes having males around.

Gotta get back to making the kitchen shine. Hope all of you have great days!


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day. The  yellow Crocus are growing in the pots in the garden.....  

I've been doing some de-cluttering of boxes of 'stuff''..from the Barn... thought I might have to take them to the Waste recycle centre.. but fortunately I had enough space in the wheelie bin.

It's so sunny and lovely out there  despite a first frost this morning I was almost tempted to get the mower out, but the grass will be damp underneath, so I thought better of it.. maybe if it stays dry for a couple more days I will...


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> DD and DGD had to take their dog...my granddog...to have her put down. My heart is broken


So sorry for the decision that had to be made.
So sorry for the loss of her.
My thoughts are with you.The RAINBOW BRIDGE greeted her with open arms and LOVE.
Memories and love will be forever yours, and hers.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Um. Won't that lawn be dry by mid-afternoon? Or do you have plans then? I mean...er...is that your excuse for not mowing or is another plan a reason for not mowing? My own perfectly good excuse for not mowing is that it's raining


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Our Australian guest left today. I watched him carefully for 2+ months, and he has been an exemplary guest and boyfriend. I am sad to see him go.  The boyfriend is very helpful around the house, very kind to my daughter, very polite, and extremely smart. He and my daughter seem well-suited to one another.
> 
> Aidan, our dog, tried to prevent him from leaving, then tried to go with them. The poor guy has a flight to Dallas, a 7 hour wait, then a flight to Sydney. It amazes me how long it takes to get to Sydney from here.
> 
> My daughter is going to visit him for 3 months, in April. Then by the end of the year, she will move there. At that point, I suppose I will not see her again in person. I can't afford a trip to Sydney, and it is doubtful she will be able to afford a trip here.
> 
> So, today I am going to finish thoroughly cleaning and organizing the kitchen, and do some paperwork,, and comfort the dog, who is lying on the floor next to my chair and emitting little whines. He really loved the my daughter's boyfriend, who seems to have a remarkable talent for handling dogs.
> 
> Hopefully, one of my sons will really move back in with me (from California) in the next few weeks. Aidan likes having males around.
> 
> Gotta get back to making the kitchen shine. Hope all of you have great days!


sorry your Daughter will be leaving for the other side of the world ..it's heartbreaking to think you may not see each other again in person. My daughter was going to move to Australia too last year after she sold her property in Spain. She'd talked about it for years but ultimately circumstances changed and she moved back here to England just 2 hours away...thank Goodness, because much as I couldn't show it to her, I was panicking inside that she'd be in Oz, and much as she kept telling me that I'm not old, I just couldn't make her understand that more than one very lengthy trips to the other side of the world would be as much as I'd probably manage including the cost as well .. 

Fortunately these days there's Zoom, and face-time etc, so altho' you can't touch them, at least you get to see them, and even do ordinary things with them too, like have dinner together ( at the same time)..or play games as well as normal family chatting time..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Um. Won't that lawn be dry by mid-afternoon? Or do you have plans then? I mean...er...is that your excuse for not mowing or is another plan a reason for not mowing? My own perfectly good excuse for not mowing is that it's raining


no..because it's rained for several days,  plus the deep frost this morning so it gets very mossy...and soaked underneath, so I'll ruin the lawn mowing when it's damp like that,  ..best to wait until it's fully dry...


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo
I am very glad that your thumb is healing!

Don't waste all of the improvements on housework, though!

@WheatenLover 
I am happy that you shared your update with us. Very nice to read about how it's all been going.  It's good that the boyfriend is a good person and that you got to see that for yourself, too.
I wish we could move Australia closer.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunny day. The yellow Crocus are growing in the pots in the garden.....



Hurrrray! Crocuses blooming in the pots you planted them in! That's wonderful!
I tried doing that, a few times, years ago, and they did not do well that way, here.  Would love a picture of your present ones, if you get the chance.



Georgiagranny said:


> Won't that lawn be dry by mid-afternoon?



Oh gosh no...That would ruin the whole thing.  Wherever there's been snow or frost, one needs to wait till it's much more thoroughly ground dry. Probably much different in the South! 



hollydolly said:


> plus the deep frost this morning so it gets very mossy...and soaked underneath, so I'll ruin the lawn mowing when it's damp like that, ..best to wait until it's fully dry...



OH, now I read this reply.  Yep, _What she said!_


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today I plan on getting outside in the sunshine. It is suppose to get up to the mid 50's so I will certainly be out taking a walk around the neighborhood. Other than that I have about two loads of laundry to wash and the rest of the time I will be relaxing. I will also have to fix a meal for myself. Probably just something light like a sandwich and soup.


----------



## Pepper

Taking Max the cat to emergency vet visit.  My son will be picking us up very soon.  Yesterday, Max experienced some type of seizure.  He & Buffy will be 16 this May, G-d Willing.


----------



## Pinky

@Georgiagranny


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Pepper said:


> Taking Max the cat to emergency vet visit.  My son will be picking us up very soon.  Yesterday, Max experienced some type of seizure.  He & Buffy will be 16 this May, G-d Willing.


I hope Max the Cat is OK.


----------



## Pepper

Max got a reprieve.  This new vet is wonderful.  (He's Ukrainian!)  Max had a seizure yesterday.  He might have a brain tumor.  He might not.  He got an antibiotic shot; a long lasting steroid shot; a pill that Dr. Yuri said would make Max feel like a 'happy drunk.'  He's not in pain or discomfort.  When we got home, his sister Buffy smelled the vet on him and now she's running and hiding.  Max must have told her "You're Next!"  But, she's not.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> Max got a reprieve.  This new vet is wonderful.  (He's Ukrainian!)  Max had a seizure yesterday.  He might have a brain tumor.  He might not.  He got an antibiotic shot; a long lasting steroid shot; a pill that Dr. Yuri said would make Max feel like a 'happy drunk.'  He's not in pain or discomfort.  When we got home, his sister Buffy smelled the vet on him and now she's running and hiding.  Max must have told her "You're Next!"  But, she's not.
> 
> Thank you all so much.



Perhaps Max told her, _I won't share my meds with you!_

Seriously, that's good news, Pepper! _

Sometimes it helps a situation when we all worry together. _


----------



## fatboy

watching Nascar race


----------



## MickaC

Been waiting for the S**t to hit the fan.
Waiting for the forecasted Alberta Clipper to hit tomorrow and tuesday.....might even start tonite.
I thought i emailed Alberta to keep their crap at home !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules

Honestly, it never ends for you @MickaC


----------



## katlupe

This morning I am making 3 meal replacement shakes. One each for the next three days. Making breaded keto chicken fingers for supper later. Plus working on rearranging my bedroom (area, I call it my bedroom but this is a studio apartment). Sun is shining now so if it stays out and it warms up some, I will get rid of some of the boxes that I have in my storage locker. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

It's mid-day here.. It's overcast, I was just about to take my car to get it washed but the forecast now is for rain from 3pm... so I won't bother.

I've been clearing out the drawers in my office /dressing room..... good lord how do I forget about that stuff that hasn't been used for years ..I'm being ruthless tho' and instead of saving stuff for a 'might need it one day''..I'm either chucking it, or the stuff that's in good or new condition is going into the Donation bag...

I have OA predominately in my first 2 fingers on my right hand.. the  Index finger is the worst.. and last night,  the pain of it kept me awake... and altho' I often have pain in my fingers  I've never had quite so much pain as that, and today I'm typing with my middle fingers., the pain is still so acute... ..


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a sunny 19 out  this morning.

Will see the  dermatologist this morning, pre-cancer  treatment  on my face.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Its a sunny 19 out  this morning.
> 
> Will see the  dermatologist this morning, pre-cancer  treatment  on my face.


wishing you all the luck in the world for your dermatologist visit...


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> Its a sunny 19 out  this morning.
> 
> Will see the  dermatologist this morning, pre-cancer  treatment  on my face.


Hope everything goes in your favour. Take care.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Honestly, it never ends for you @MickaC


Thanks Jules. The joy of living in Manitoba.


----------



## pkuchnicki

Irwin said:


> I just had a roast beef sandwich made with the artisan bread I made last night. Delicious! I'm  never buying bread again!


Totally agree with you.  Artisan breads rock.  I make my own and have for years.  Does it get any better?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good grief! Just for sh!ts and giggles, I looked at Match.com. The men are mostly all about their dear departed wives, their exemplary children, over-achieving grandchildren, and are absolutely vested in what they used to be and do. Spare time? Grandchildren's sporting events. The departed wives? They were all saints. 

Of course, they're all fit and toned, play tennis and golf at least five days a week, and they love moonlight walks on the beach or hiking in the mountains.

They love conversation and a glass of wine in front of a fire with a romantic partner, and travel travel travel.

Why isn't this stuff believable?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> altho' I often have pain in my fingers I've never had quite so much pain as that, and today I'm typing with my middle fingers., the pain is still so acute... ..


Do you find that the pain level waxes and wanes, is worse or better, on different days?  Or has it been just steadily and sharply worsening?


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Good grief! Just for sh!ts and giggles, I looked at Match.com. The men are mostly all about their dear departed wives, their exemplary children, over-achieving grandchildren, and are absolutely vested in what they used to be and do. Spare time? Grandchildren's sporting events. The departed wives? They were all saints.
> 
> Of course, they're all fit and toned, play tennis and golf at least five days a week, and they love moonlight walks on the beach or hiking in the mountains.
> 
> They love conversation and a glass of wine in front of a fire with a romantic partner, and travel travel travel.
> 
> Why isn't this stuff believable?


Wow....all they have to do is _Copy and Paste, Copy and paste...._
eachother's posts.... they've no bother to write any.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I'm not a doctor and never played one on TV, but it sounds like cubital tunnel syndrome (not carpal tunnel, cubital). Might want to see your friendly, neighborhood physician. Has something to do with the ulnar nerve but I don't remember what exactly.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> Wow....all they have to do is _Copy and Paste, Copy and paste...._
> eachother's posts.... they've no bother to write any.


add to that they're usually politically ultra-conservative and uber-Christian; throw in paragons of virtue


----------



## Kaila

So many that are so perfect, _how could one ever choose between them?


Every one of them is an _


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> So many that are so perfect, _how could one ever choose between them?
> 
> 
> Every one of them is an _


Who the heck would bother with any of them? Really. Who could measure up to all that perfection? 

As for the fit and toned stuff...um...


----------



## StarSong

Doing some business work this morning, running errands this afternoon.


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> Good grief! Just for sh!ts and giggles, I looked at Match.com. The men are mostly all about their dear departed wives, their exemplary children, over-achieving grandchildren, and are absolutely vested in what they used to be and do. Spare time? Grandchildren's sporting events. The departed wives? They were all saints.
> 
> Of course, they're all fit and toned, play tennis and golf at least five days a week, and they love moonlight walks on the beach or hiking in the mountains.
> 
> They love conversation and a glass of wine in front of a fire with a romantic partner, and travel travel travel.
> 
> Why isn't this stuff believable?


It's all fantasy, Georgia, they're all perfect.....kind a leaves us real people in the dust, doesn't it.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Do you find that the pain level waxes and wanes, is worse or better, on different days?  Or has it been just steadily and sharply worsening?


yes sometimes it worse on certain days... and others not so bad ... I've gone months without pain except when the affected fingers are pressed ( for example a handshake or the guy at the nail salon..*arrghh) .. but it seems when the bone spurts start to grow is when it gets even more agonising for a days or weeks.. it just seems to be even more acute this last few days. I took Ibuprofen and it's eased the pain enough for me to be able to type again using all fingers ..


----------



## Sliverfox

Baaaaa      Back from dermatologist another prescription for cream for my itchy back.

And a large, nasty looking blister on the back knuckle of my right   finger .
He 'burnt' it twice.
I've put a band aid over it to keep Mac from  pawing at it.

Have to go back in three weeks.
Am to use  cream on  left  cheek to take care of pre-cancer  there.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

I'm watching The Graduate.


----------



## Kaila

That's definitely not fun, @Sliverfox 

But seems better than the alternatives.
Thanks for sharing about it, and I hope the finger heals more quickly than it seems.


----------



## Kaila

@katlupe 
You probably do not yet have that riser seat you ordered? I have been thinking about you and wondering about it. 
I hope that one will work well for you, and I hope you will tell us.  I have seen a couple of different types.  So if it doesn't suit you, you might try something else.


----------



## katlupe

I am a little behind right now because my neighbor stopped in to talk for a bit. He had stuff to talk about and no one else was around so he came here. He is nice so I sit and talk a bit but then I have to catch up with everything I was planning on doing. I did go for a walk earlier, out to the corner and back, Just needed the fresh air and some exercise. I am trying to walk as much as I can (which is not very far, maybe a block and back) when the weather is nice. Now fixing chicken fingers and doing the bunny cage.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> @katlupe
> You probably do not yet have that riser seat you ordered? I have been thinking about you and wondering about it.
> I hope that one will work well for you, and I hope you will tell us.  I have seen a couple of different types.  So if it doesn't suit you, you might try something else.


I think it is supposed to be here on Wednesday. Yes, there were a number of different styles but the spot where the toilet is is narrow, between the wall and the vanity. I think it should work.


----------



## Elina

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


----------



## Elina

Easy day , its raining so other than go for a light jog in the morning i pretty much stayed in all day following the news , oh and take the dog a short walk


----------



## CinnamonSugar

home from work (with four days off to look forward to) and catching up on episodes of Vera, season 11.  I do believe Vera's coat is nearly as famous as Columbo's =P


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 10am, it's pouring with rain.... and my car isn't in the garage, apparently the rain is going to stay on at least until tomorrow. The postman is due any time now, so after he's been and I've signed for my package I'll put the car away... 

I fell asleep on the sofa last night watching tv and didn't wake up until 3am.. stumbled my way to bed, hardly aware of my surroundings, and of course this morning when I got up, I had to tidy the livingroom and kitchen because I hadn't done it last night as I would usually .. so there was me at  8am this morning tidying, dusting, and vacc'ing... that's not good for my soul....    

No actual plans for today.. just see where the day takes me...


----------



## Mizmo

Today is the day of the thumb. 1pm

Stitches to come out of arm and few still in thumb. Then the surgeon's big decision on how graft is doing
since he saw one month ago. The nurse who has been doing the dressing says the grafting  is 'marvellous'
Scabbing is all off and smooth and pink so may go down in the medical book as a success. Woohooo..
later


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Today is the day of the thumb. 1pm
> 
> Stitches to come out of arm and few still in thumb. Then the surgeon's big decision on how graft is doing
> since he saw one month ago. The nurse who has been doing the dressing says the grafting  is 'marvellous'
> Scabbing is all off and smooth and pink so may go down in the medical book as a success. Woohooo..
> laterView attachment 210966


hope all goes as well as you hope...


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Today is the day of the thumb. 1pm
> 
> Stitches to come out of arm and few still in thumb. Then the surgeon's big decision on how graft is doing
> since he saw one month ago. The nurse who has been doing the dressing says the grafting  is 'marvellous'
> Scabbing is all off and smooth and pink so may go down in the medical book as a success. Woohooo..
> laterView attachment 210966


You're well on your way to good healing, happy for you, hope it keeps going that way.


----------



## Pappy

Off to see the Wizard, I mean chiropractor in a couple hours. Saturday I cleaned the house windows and Sunday I paid dearly for it with my back. So darn discouraging when everything I try to do goes right to my arthritis in my back. VA gave me a Tends unit which helps a little. I refuse to take a narcotic drug. Tylenol only.


----------



## StarSong

I need to get some (business) work done this morning.  Am also working on my _Christmas in March_ grocery list for Sunday. Now that Omicron is on the wane, we, our three kids, and their families are finally getting together as a group. Indoors, no masks. Yay! 

Not a traditional Christmas menu, in case you're wondering. Going to set up make your own spring rolls at the table, which is always so much fun - and so delicious! Plus it accommodates vegan, vegetarian, keto and gluten-free diets.


----------



## Sliverfox

That nasty looking  blister  broke  last  night before bed time.
Fresh band aid .
Appears its still draining this morning.

Put  the prescribed creams to my back & left cheek.
Now to get on with my day.

Try to get tax work together,,,ugh,,just can't seem to  get into it this year.


----------



## Mizmo

The Thumb is not good news...
The graft is good but cancer is  still there so I need radiation
More waiting for appts
All for now....


----------



## katlupe

Nothing really special today. Just little jobs I needed to do and got done today. Got the "riser" for my new toilet and put it on the toilet so now I can be comfortable on that thing. I went out to the dumpster and the wind was blowing so hard I had to hang onto my walker tightly. That is a good sign actually. Wrote out my monthly budget sheets. My brother called me this morning and almost knocked me off my chair! Happy to hear from him!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well I motored to Tallahassee today    First checked out the “fine arts” museum on the FSU campus.  Ummm…. Underwhelmed.   Next some shopping on Market St…. Overwhelmed (paperweight for 350.00?  Throw pillows for 100.00?  Too rich for my budget!)

before going to hotel 30 min south of the city, get some supper.  A Lebanese restaurant had looked promising on Google, but it’s been a while since the site was updated, I guess. Restaurant closed.  So I’m eating gumbo at a Cajun place.  Maybe tomorrow will be better


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Currently watching the original version of West Side Story as tomorrow the new version will be coming out on both Disney + and HBO Max.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Mizmo,, sorry to read that  doctor didn't get all the cancer.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Mizmo said:


> The Thumb is not good news...
> The graft is good but cancer is  still there so I need radiation
> More waiting for appts
> All for now....


I am so sorry to hear this. One thing I will tell you as I was told by Nurses and Doctors during my Chemotherapy and Radiation treatments is always to stay positive. Being positive and surrounding yourself with positive people and things you enjoy will help.


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo
That is very disappointing.  You've already been thru a lot of time and difficulty with it. You'd had to wait so long....
*But,* as Signe says, we do know that you are strong and can go forward, and we are all thinking of you!
And it *is* very good that it hadn't waited any longer than it did, and now, there is less of it.  You did a good job with your part, and your perseverance, in going to doctors repeatedly regarding it, and then, finally your decision to go forward with this doctor you did, and having that surgery scheduled asap, so that part and those steps have been done.
Onward, now.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watch out for those Sharks & Jets, and that trouble maker Maria.



Signe The Survivor said:


> Currently watching the original version of West Side Story as tomorrow the new version will be coming out on both Disney + and HBO Max.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finished planning lumber for my door trim, and mounted new tires on my free mower I found on FBMP. Have about $150 in it and it works great. Around $6k new.


----------



## Jules

Well done with that free mower @Geezer Garage.  That’s quite the garage you have, hence the name.


----------



## Ruthanne

I've started my "Spring" cleaning.  Washed down the countertops in the kitchen and put everything in it's proper place--I actually found room in the cupboards for everything  that was on the counters.  Took doggie out for a walk and she loved that as usual.  I did some laundry a few days ago and then loaded my laundry card up so I can do lots more.  It'll be good to get that done, too.  I need to wash the kitchen and bathroom floors again.  I hope to get more done tomorrow.  I am still tired from lack of sleep.  Hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight--I took a nap this afternoon but need some deep sleep.

Paid all my utility bills online awhile ago.  My gas bill was higher than I expected.  I have to see about switching suppliers--they switched me over to a supplier automatically and my gas bill has been so high the past 3 months.  I want to go back to the original supplier if possible.  

I bought a few long nightgowns they say you can even wear as a dress.  I don't think I could do that but I do like to lounge around in a long nightgown.  

Going to make dinner soon.  Haven't decided what to have though yet.  I had cheese tortellini with alfredo sauce, tomato and onions for lunch.  

I have an appointment with the Nurse Practitioner on Thursday--a phone appointment.  I'm sure it will go well as she is such a very nice, helpful  person.  I have to see about getting papers that say that my dog is an Emotional Support Dog.  She has helped me a lot in the time I've had her.  I'm also doing it so that they won't charge me for dog rent here when the time comes to renew my lease with the new management company.  

That's about it.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> The Thumb is not good news...
> The graft is good but cancer is  still there so I need radiation
> More waiting for appts
> All for now....


Sorry to hear that not all cancer was removed, Mizmo.
Sending prayers to you, and hope radiation goes well.
Take care.


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to try to keep my feet up as much as possible. Tomorrow Sonny is taking me shopping and I have to plan ahead for that. As soon as I got up I put my compression stockings on and will keep them on as long as I can. They start hurting the area below my knee and it begins to swell a bit so when that happens I have to remove them. I will tell my Lymphedema therapist next week at my appointment and see what she suggests. Coffee right now.


----------



## Jackie23

Sorry to read about everyone's health problems and good wishes to all......I've been having back problems, that keep recurring about every 6 months.  Usually taking tylenol and keeping it iced it will go away, not so this time. I'm trying to make it to the 12th as that is my yearly wellness appointment...the thought of all the test I'll have to go through to find the cause of this pain nearly as bad as the pain.  Anyway... everyone hang in there for better days.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Paid all my utility bills online awhile ago.  My gas bill was higher than I expected.  I have to see about switching suppliers--they switched me over to a supplier automatically and my gas bill has been so high the past 3 months.  I want to go back to the original supplier if possible.


I think everybody's gas bill is higher than in previous years.  Fossil fuel costs really went up this past year. 
Sad to say, it looks like it's going to get worse before it gets better - assuming it does get better.

Some areas of my house are upside-down (funny how quickly that can happen) so DH & I will work together right after he gets up and has a cup of coffee or two. He's terrific about helping and the two of us work well together.  Shouldn't take more than 30-45 minutes to straighten up.  

I'll shop for our _Christmas in March_ celebration today or tomorrow. Just family and my DIL's parents, so it'll be a small group of 12 plus an infant.


----------



## Medusa

Working on my channel, hanging out with peeps at Coffee Klatch, organizing digital files, _maybe _getting a new top or two if husband and I can get out to a store.


----------



## jujube

Today, I attended a funeral.  When it comes to spectacular funerals, nobody does it better than the fire department.  They see their own out in style.


----------



## Geezer Garage

This morning I serviced the water softener and changed out the whole house filter. This afternoon I moved the T-Bird, and the mower outside to make room to rip lumber for trimming out my interior doors. In a few minutes going out for my walk while the sun is out. Beautiful day here today.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Today, I attended a funeral.  When it comes to spectacular funerals, nobody does it better than the fire department.  They see their own out in style.


My ex was a fire-fighter so I know exactly what you mean. Sorry to hear you've lost a friend.. may they R.I.P


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> and much as she kept telling me that I'm not old, I just couldn't make her understand that more than one very lengthy trips to the other side of the world would be as much as I'd probably manage including the cost as well .


Same with me and my daughter. I just cannot imagine sitting on a plane for *17* hours. Being an optimist, I wonder how long it will take deep vein thrombosis to set in, not to mention my spine not appreciating me being confined to one basic position for a very long time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is actually about what I did yesterday since it's now a little past midnight.  I spent almost an hour on the phone with a Samsung representative because for two days, I couldn't get my tablet to unlock. Each time I entered my password, it would just go back to the "Swipe to unlock" screen. He tried four different things after the feature on the Find My Phone was supposed to enable unlocking, did not work. Finally the 4th method, holding down the volume and power button worked to shut it down. I was then able to login and unlock it. My tablet has this crazy feature where if it's already locked, I have to unlock it to power it down. 

I Swiffered and mopped the floors and participated in @Medusa's Zoom meeting, which I enjoyed again. I talked to my BFF, honorary daughter and nephew on the phone and watched a little T.V. I had to fiddle with my printer to install a new ink cartridge. Later my son came in from work saying he wanted to start preliminary work on songs, which he will engineer and co-produce for my next album. He was in the process of importing tracks from the Clavinova (my instrument) into his digital program when he accidentally hit something on the Clavinova (he didn't know what) and all these instrument sounds started playing that weren't in the song! I tried to figure out WTH happened and how to fix it but could not. Luckily I had the song saved on another disk and for safety first and transferred it to two other disks, in case.  Before that I had to delete some things I won't be using. All of these little glitchy things took time.


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> Same with me and my daughter. I just cannot imagine sitting on a plane for *17* hours. Being an optimist, I wonder how long it will take deep vein thrombosis to set in, not to mention my spine not appreciating me being confined to one basic position for a very long time.


Even if it were possible and affordable to divide the trip into 2 (or 3 or 4) pieces, and stay in a hotel on the way, it doesn't seem doable to me either.
Is there a way she or they, might agree to making regular trips back to see you, instead?


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> Even if it were possible and affordable to divide the trip into 2 (or 3 or 4) pieces, and stay in a hotel on the way, it doesn't seem doable to me either.
> Is there a way she or they, might agree to making regular trips back to see you, instead?


I don't know.


----------



## Mizmo

Re the thumb
Thanks all for kind comments and wishes,
Just had a really bad couple of days trying to accept it.
I am still blaming Docs  for allowing it to go so far and resulting in this. They know of my previous cancer history.
  Another cyst has already formed right beside the graft. I may even lose the thumb

All that pain, worry and  discomfort for this. 
Meantime I wait for appointment for the radiation which incidentally will not be at my local hospital so travel involved too.
And so it goes on...the waiting.....


----------



## JimBob1952

I have a couple of work calls this morning.  I am going to the gym at 1030.  In the afternoon I will do some work, play the piano, walk the neighbor's dog as a favor (dog is about the size of a small bear) and maybe do some other writing on my own.  Leftovers for dinner.  

I'm thinking it might be a good idea to read a poem every day.  Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am supposed to go shopping with Sonny and do some errands. It is snowing right now so will see how it is this afternoon. He can't come before noon because his aide comes to his house on Monday and Thursday. So have to wait for her to leave.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> Even if it were possible and affordable to divide the trip into 2 (or 3 or 4) pieces, and stay in a hotel on the way, it doesn't seem doable to me either.
> *Is there a way she or they, might agree to making regular trips back to see you, instead?*


Very good suggestions, Kaila.  Perhaps @WheatenLover could contribute toward the travel cost so her daughter could visit periodically.

Airplane trips lasting more than a few hours are exhausting, punishing experiences. The longer it's been since we turned 50, the more exhausting and punishing they become.


----------



## Jules

Laundry, I must have the cleanest clothes in town.  Walking, grocery stores, department stores.  Going to a new ophthalmologist today re possible MD in only good eye.  It takes three pre-appointments before I even see him.  This would be really inconvenient if I didn’t live in the city.


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac  several times today.
When hubby had to go bank,, I rode along  to go to library.

Now Mac wants to play.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I emptied out all the containers in the garden that were filled with water from the rains we've had constantly the last 3 days.., and generally tidied up out there.

Then to the Opticians in a nearby town..Eyes tested, told me my eyes are healthy altho; with slight cataracts but apparently it's age related so nothing to be concerned about, everyone gets it eventually says he..  and  I parted with a wad of money for 3 pairs of specs. prescription sunglasses (distance), reading glasses, and glasses especially for using the computer... I was in there a whole hour and a half, thought my car park time was going to run out, and that would mean a £70 fine..

I wanted to get my car washed, but by the time I did the monthly shopping at 2 supermarkets and a couple of other stores, it was already beginning to get dark.. and my back was killing me anyway, so I decided against it, and just came straight home..

I did notice as I drove past, that the Petrol garages despite the huge increase in the price of fuel.. had long queues, so I think people are panic buying ... 

Apparently it's going to rain again for the next few days so I chose the right day to get everything done..


----------



## Marie5656

*Just got back into my apartment. The annual visit from the exterminators. The do all the baseboards, and the bed.  The did the top three floors of the building today. Bottom three tomorrow.  
We had to stay out for 3 hours.  Stayed in the community room for  a while then went out to get some groceries and lunch.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Housework....


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It is such a beautiful day outside in the 70's which I actually cannot believe so I had to get to outside. I took a nice walk and the only other thing I did around the house is unload the dishes from the dish washer. I plan on having some Wine tonight and watching some film.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Re the thumb
> Thanks all for kind comments and wishes,
> Just had a really bad couple of days trying to accept it.
> I am still blaming Docs  for allowing it to go so far and resulting in this. They know of my previous cancer history.
> Another cyst has already formed right beside the graft. I may even lose the thumb
> 
> All that pain, worry and  discomfort for this.
> Meantime I wait for appointment for the radiation which incidentally will not be at my local hospital so travel involved too.
> And so it goes on...the waiting.....


So sorry to hear, Mizo.
You must be so frustrated and disappointed.
Hope things take a turn around for the better.
Take care.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm alive and well. Just been lurking without posting.

Sigh. The honeymoon is over. I still like the job, but I've been so demoralized by the hatefulness of the new(est) co-worker that it's just become somewhere to go, work, get paid. Oh, well, it's not like this job was a big career move or anything.

Anyway, co-worker started working nights this week so I haven't had to be around her. Her shift is from 11pm-5am, and she's being "trained" by our supervisor who hasn't been leaving until 10am. Just one little thing...the Suits decided he was working too much and burning out so sent him home today at 10 with instructions not to come back until Saturday morning at 4am. 

He'll work Saturday 4am-12noon, off on Sunday. See if you can guess who got sweet-talked into working on Sunday. That is, I'm too spineless to say no. I swear, though, that this is the _last_ time I work on Sunday. Should never have volunteered to do it the first time.

I shouldn't gloat, but co-worker is in for a big surprise tonight! She demanded to know just what exactly it is that I did from 6am until she got there at 9, implying that I was just there milking the clock. She'll find out tonight for sure "just exactly what it is" and will be working alone. Same story tomorrow night. Tee hee. Nobody there when the store is closed (11pm-6am) so nobody to answer questions, nobody there to get her pointed in the right direction.  

I shouldn't gloat. I _am_ gloating. You're right, I'm a b*tch, a blue-haired, tattooed, gloating old biddy. Let us all hope that a little comeuppance for co-worker goes a long way.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo That's not good news about your thumb! Let's hope the powers that be get on the stick and get you scheduled for further treatment sooner rather than later. 

@hollydolly Sounds like you've about had your fill of rain for a while. Check your weather forecast. Maybe there's some sun in it soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mizmo said:


> Re the thumb
> Thanks all for kind comments and wishes,
> Just had a really bad couple of days trying to accept it.
> I am still blaming Docs  for allowing it to go so far and resulting in this. They know of my previous cancer history.
> Another cyst has already formed right beside the graft. I may even lose the thumb
> 
> All that pain, worry and  discomfort for this.
> Meantime I wait for appointment for the radiation which incidentally will not be at my local hospital so travel involved too.
> And so it goes on...the waiting.....


I didn't read your original post about your thumb but I'm so sorry this is happening to you! Hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Trila

Good morning to all of my wonderful SF friends, I have missed hearing about everyone's adventures!  It's been so long since I've checked in, I don't even know where to start!   I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Max got a reprieve.  This new vet is wonderful.  (He's Ukrainian!)  Max had a seizure yesterday.  He might have a brain tumor.  He might not.  He got an antibiotic shot; a long lasting steroid shot; a pill that Dr. Yuri said would make Max feel like a 'happy drunk.'  He's not in pain or discomfort.  When we got home, his sister Buffy smelled the vet on him and now she's running and hiding.  Max must have told her "You're Next!"  But, she's not.
> 
> Thank you all so much.


Andy sends his best wishes to both Max and Buffy.....stay happy and healthy!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's just after 10am, it's pouring with rain.... and my car isn't in the garage, apparently the rain is going to stay on at least until tomorrow. The postman is due any time now, so after he's been and I've signed for my package I'll put the car away...
> 
> I fell asleep on the sofa last night watching tv and didn't wake up until 3am.. stumbled my way to bed, hardly aware of my surroundings, and of course this morning when I got up, I had to tidy the livingroom and kitchen because I hadn't done it last night as I would usually .. so there was me at  8am this morning tidying, dusting, and vacc'ing... that's not good for my soul....
> 
> No actual plans for today.. just see where the day takes me...


I know I'm late in seeing this post, but I was thinking about how nice and clean your car is!  Wasn't that nice of Mother Nature to pitch in and help you?!!!!


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Off to see the Wizard, I mean chiropractor in a couple hours. Saturday I cleaned the house windows and Sunday I paid dearly for it with my back. So darn discouraging when everything I try to do goes right to my arthritis in my back. VA gave me a Tends unit which helps a little. I refuse to take a narcotic drug. Tylenol only.


I'm with you!  I take as few meds as I can get away with!  I hope you feel better.


----------



## Purwell

Going down the pub, when taxi gets here!


----------



## Trila

Signe The Survivor said:


> Currently watching the original version of West Side Story as tomorrow the new version will be coming out on both Disney + and HBO Max.


In general, Disney usually does a good job, but.....you can't beat the classics!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub, when taxi gets here!


are you taking the bike in the cab  ?...ride home drunk...


----------



## Pappy

Took out the garbage and broke down a few boxes to recycle. Replaced the water hose on the far side of the house. The heat broke it down and the old one sprung a leak. Have the golf cart on charge right now. Doing a few odds and ends I’ve been putting off.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Took out the garbage and broke down a few boxes to recycle. Replaced the water hose on the far side of the house. The heat broke it down and the old one sprung a leak. Have the golf cart on charge right now. Doing a few odds and ends I’ve been putting off.


how's the back Pappy?


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Trila said:


> In general, Disney usually does a good job, but.....you can't beat the classics!!!


Disney is actually not the production company of the film it is only the streaming service. 20th Century Studios is the production company. There are a lot of elements from the new film that I do really like, but the original film is a true classic.


----------



## RadishRose

@Mizmo, sorry to see your thumb needs more work. I know you feel awful, but stay in there. Lots of prayers coming your way. No reason why further treatment won't do the trick; stay positive.


----------



## Jules

We still do lots of GP appointments by phone.  My appointment was for 9:20; he called at 8:45.  To the grocery store to return a chocolate bar that I was overcharged over.  Only $1 but I was annoyed by the service.  Will do two walks today since the weather is above freezing.  Maybe play bridge online.  In the evening will continue the next episode of Perry Mason.  Very different from the series we watched in our youth.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been pouring of rain all day, and my daughter was moving house in it... . 

The removal van did 2 trips.. because although she was only moving  a short distance .. she was moving into a slightly smaller property so she wasn't sure how all her things would fit in.. so she had the movers take the big furniture first, and return for a second load of the smaller stuff, so at least she could have the big stuff already in and arranged in place..like her modular sofa, and king size bed etc .....they'd just finished getting everything into the new house, and she' was rushing back to clean the previous house before it started to get dark ( despite the fact she was soaked through due to the rain).. and her car wouldn't start.

 She couldn't figure what was wrong ( new car only a year old.) ..and used every day to go back and forth to work .. so she had to wait for the recovery folks to come and fix it or provide a courtesy car... Thankfully it was something simple and she was off and literally running, and hour and a half later .. trying to get everything cleaned at the last house, and trying to keep the elderly  dogs calm and settled in their new surroundings.

I've been on the end of the phone  about 10 times today while she called with updates ..it's racing towards 5.30pm now when it gets dark.. and my daughter is actually right this moment, trying to erect  some temporary fencing at the new place where there's a slight gap.. where she's afraid the dogs could get out ...she's like 6 energiser bunnies on speed dial...

Today I've done very little here at home.. cleaned all the insides of the windows upstairs, cleared out a drawer in the dressing room that basically holds swimwear,   cleaned the kitchen as I would every day anyway.. and basically nothing else...except now I have roast beef and  Potato Fritters cooking for dinner...


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly .. It sounds like your daughter inherited her energy from you, Hols. As for moving during rain .. been there, done that - not fun! At least, the worst is over. I hope the dogs settle .. but, they are probably used to moving and will adapt quickly.

Going out to do some grocery shopping. Hope I can get everything for a nice stir-fry, as daughter is coming for a visit. It's a beautiful day out there .. sun is shining, blue sky


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo That's not good news about your thumb! Let's hope the powers that be get on the stick and get you scheduled for further treatment sooner rather than later.
> 
> @hollydolly Sounds like you've about had your fill of rain for a while. Check your weather forecast. Maybe there's some sun in it soon.


no sun unfortunately.. been lashing down with rain all day and despite the rain, it's been pretty cold too...


----------



## Jules

Your daughter inherited her mother’s workaholic Type A personality @hollydolly   Was wondering how she’d made out with her house purchase.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> It's been pouring of rain all day, and my daughter was moving house in it... .
> 
> The removal van did 2 trips.. because although she was only moving  a short distance .. she was moving into a slightly smaller property so she wasn't sure how all her things would fit in.. so she had the movers take the big furniture first, and return for a second load of the smaller stuff, so at least she could have the big stuff already in and arranged in place..like her modular sofa, and king size bed etc .....they'd just finished getting everything into the new house, and she' was rushing back to clean the previous house before it started to get dark ( despite the fact she was soaked through due to the rain).. and her car wouldn't start.
> 
> She couldn't figure what was wrong ( new car only a year old.) ..and used every day to go back and forth to work .. so she had to wait for the recovery folks to come and fix it or provide a courtesy car... Thankfully it was something simple and she was off and literally running, and hour and a half later .. trying to get everything cleaned at the last house, and trying to keep the elderly  dogs calm and settled in their new surroundings.
> 
> I've been on the end of the phone  about 10 times today while she called with updates ..it's racing towards 5.30pm now when it gets dark.. and my daughter is actually right this moment, trying to erect  some temporary fencing at the new place where there's a slight gap.. where she's afraid the dogs could get out ...she's like 6 energiser bunnies on speed dial...
> 
> Today I've done very little here at home.. cleaned all the insides of the windows upstairs, cleared out a drawer in the dressing room that basically holds swimwear,   cleaned the kitchen as I would every day anyway.. and basically nothing else...except now I have roast beef and  Potato Fritters cooking for dinner...


I hope DD is pleased with her new place! Moving is such a cramp, and to have a vehicle breakdown on top of it all!

Now she's mending fences, don't we wish we had that energy? 

Wishing DD much happiness in her new home


----------



## RadishRose

I made supper before 12 noon!

Baked a large chicken breast skin on and bones in. Well seasoned. Added a potato to bake while the oven was on.

Made stuffing baked on the side; onion, celery, butter, sage. I think I baked the chicken just to have the stuffing!

Will saute' my remaining asparagus later.

Cleaned the kitchen. Was putting clean dishes away and noticed 2 of my little white bowls were missing! Looked all over and finally found them in the wrong cupboard set down into a small serving bowl.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> how's the back Pappy?


Sore as usual. I’m going to try acupuncture in a couple weeks. So darn limited on what I can do. Frustrating as heck.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> else...except now I have roast beef and  Potato Fritters cooking for dinner...


That would be roast _beast. Roast beast  _


----------



## Alligatorob

Flying to Florida, for a week plus of fishing the Dry Tortugas ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_Tortugas_National_Park ) and Thousand Islands ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Thousand_Islands ).

Will probably limit my appearances here.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay, then. Shorted another hour and a half today Don't know what the Golden Child did during the night, but it didn't look like much.

Since I've been home, I did more weeding and prepped a flower bed. DS and his husband will be here in a little while for a late lunch, and after they're gone, the ixia bulbs are going to be planted. You read that right. Planted. Forget-me-nots? Soon. Not today. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday after work.


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Flying to Florida, for a week plus of fishing the Dry Tortugas ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_Tortugas_National_Park ) and Thousand Islands ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Thousand_Islands ).
> 
> Will probably limit my appearances here.


Have fun!


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> the evening will continue the next episode of Perry Mason. Very different from the series we watched in our youth.


There's a new version? 
But it's called the same thing?


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning around 6:40, it was 14 with no wind. I walked 2 times back/forth on our driveway The sun was beginning to rise, knew it would be a nice day ,temps in the 30's
After breakfast,I took bus to local grocery store 'Price Rite' got few items. I was waiting for the bus after 10 min, I decided to walk home because it was a beautiful morning,6 blocks. It took me 25 min,after putting groceries away,I sat in my recliner for rest of the morning reading my book
 This afternoon I was thinking I would go out for 1 more time,but the winds had picked up,decided against it. I had my long walk of the day walking home from grocery store
This evening,I'll tune in to watch NBC's Dateline love that show, especially when Keith Morrison is narrating the story


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> Made stuffing baked on the side; onion, celery, butter, sage. I think I baked the chicken just to have the stuffing!


Seems like a very wise decision to me.



Kaila said:


> There's a new version?
> But it's called the same thing?


Yes, it was done in 2020 for HBO.  I haven’t searched yet but believe there’s a second season too.

This is nothing like the original with Raymond Burr in a wheel chair.  It’s set in 1932.  Very dark, which seems to be the way they do remakes now.  

All the episodes are ~one hour so I don’t have time to watch two in an evening.  It’s a very rare day that we watch tv after 9:30.


----------



## mellowyellow

Had cataract eye surgery on Thursday and now have a new lens inserted which allows me to watch tv without glasses.  Everything went very smoothly and even though you are awake during the process, it was smooth sailing all the way.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> This is nothing like the original with Raymond Burr in a wheel chair. It’s set in 1932. Very dark, which seems to be the way they do remakes now.
> 
> All the episodes are ~one hour so I don’t have time to watch two in an evening. It’s a very rare day that we watch tv after 9:30.


Thank you!  That is very interesting to me.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I RETIRED.   woot woot!!

My work access was removed early in the morning before I logged on, which I'd known was possible so I worked until 2 AM last night to get tasks finished up.  I was glad to get my last day totally off (though part of the day I spent packing up my laptops etc and taking them to FedEx to ship back), but it was disappointing to not get to send a goodbye email to my teammates (though now that I think of it, I probably would have wasted time stressing over the wording).

I did telephone into the morning meeting to say goodbye that way.  My teammates wished me a happy retirement but the manager expressed happiness for me getting to "resign".   Although I've worked a long career and gotten old and started Social Security, my manager could not call my leaving "retirement" because I've only worked at this particular company for six years, and the company definition of retirement requires having worked there 10 years.  Seems that if a manager were to wish me a happy "retirement" they might cause the company to be legally required to vest me in my pitiful 3 shares of stock that were part of my bonus.      The company may keep their $291, I spent the rest of the year's FSA money today so we are even! 

It was weird emotionally when I went to bring in the empty trash can (today was trash pickup day) to not feel the usual pressure to hurry back to my office in case anyone needed me.  A couple times I've wandered in and out of that room.  It is so naked without my work laptops.


----------



## Kaila

HoneyNut said:


> Today I RETIRED.  woot woot!!





HoneyNut said:


> It was weird emotionally when I went to bring in the empty trash can (today was trash pickup day) to not feel the usual pressure to hurry back to my office in case anyone needed me. A couple times I've wandered in and out of that room. It is so naked without my work laptops.



I can imagine having those mixed up feelings, but WOW!!!!!!!!!!
What a huge step for you!

*Congratulations!
ON YOUR retirement!   *

_There, I will say it for you! _


----------



## Jules

Enjoy your retirement.  You earned it, if not at that company.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@HoneyNut  Congratulations and happy retirement!


----------



## Lizzie00

CONGRATS HoneyNut….let the good times rolllllll ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Gardenlover

Never look back - the whole wide, wonderful, world is before you to explore! Cheers   !!!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Congratulations @HoneyNut. Toasts you with some Wine.


----------



## john19485

Making a audio of my book


----------



## RadishRose

Congratulations, @HoneyNut !
Have fun.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

HoneyNut said:


> Today I RETIRED.   woot woot!!
> 
> My work access was removed early in the morning before I logged on, which I'd known was possible so I worked until 2 AM last night to get tasks finished up.  I was glad to get my last day totally off (though part of the day I spent packing up my laptops etc and taking them to FedEx to ship back), but it was disappointing to not get to send a goodbye email to my teammates (though now that I think of it, I probably would have wasted time stressing over the wording).
> 
> I did telephone into the morning meeting to say goodbye that way.  My teammates wished me a happy retirement but the manager expressed happiness for me getting to "resign".   Although I've worked a long career and gotten old and started Social Security, my manager could not call my leaving "retirement" because I've only worked at this particular company for six years, and the company definition of retirement requires having worked there 10 years.  Seems that if a manager were to wish me a happy "retirement" they might cause the company to be legally required to vest me in my pitiful 3 shares of stock that were part of my bonus.      The company may keep their $291, I spent the rest of the year's FSA money today so we are even!
> 
> It was weird emotionally when I went to bring in the empty trash can (today was trash pickup day) to not feel the usual pressure to hurry back to my office in case anyone needed me.  A couple times I've wandered in and out of that room.  It is so naked without my work laptops.


Congratulations on retiring! Now you can use your office for something else.


----------



## katlupe

My plan for today is to do some laundry, take a walk outside if it warms up a bit and try to make the corner of my apartment (which I call the bedroom) look better. Right now it looks cluttered to me. And MAYBE get around to finally making the chicken crust pizza.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Saturday 03/05/2022 

Scuba Diving training @10:00.  
New scuba mask with corrective lenses should be available today. 

Proper scuba gear and training are essential tools for underwater ventures. I own my scuba gear that includes Mares BCD (buoyancy control device) Zeagle regulator apparatus for breathing & (octopus, secondary regulator) Mask, Fins, Boots, Dry Suit, Lead & mesh Weights, 100 cu ft Steel air cylinders. Oceanic Pro Plus 4 Dive computer/compass


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk this morning around 6:40, it was 14 with no wind. I walked 2 times back/forth on our driveway The sun was beginning to rise, knew it would be a nice day ,temps in the 30's
> After breakfast,I took bus to local grocery store 'Price Rite' got few items. I was waiting for the bus after 10 min, I decided to walk home because it was a beautiful morning,6 blocks. It took me 25 min,after putting groceries away,I sat in my recliner for rest of the morning reading my book
> This afternoon I was thinking I would go out for 1 more time,but the winds had picked up,decided against it. I had my long walk of the day walking home from grocery store
> This evening,I'll tune in to watch NBC's Dateline love that show, especially when Keith Morrison is narrating the story


an update, I started to watch Dateline last night with Andrea Case.The story was about a guy who owned alot of snakes,don't like them. I switched channels 10 min later


----------



## hollydolly

Another day of heavy rain.. .. it hasn't stopped the Clay pigeon shooters tho' I can hear them firing in the distance..

No plans for today.. Daughter rang and said her car broke down again, so she's returned it to the dealership this morning, and they've given her a courtesy car .. they believe that for some reason the battery isn't charging..apparently on these Hybrid models it's a problem.. , but of course it's taken up 5 hours of the precious time she needed today to get finished with her house moving, she was in the middle of emptying the garage from the last house, to take the stuff in her own car.

Her neighbours who are my age  and are  like a surrogate set of parents to her  have been really helpful , and provided help with the move using their own car and trailer to move all her garden pots, plants, ornaments  and garden  furniture..

Today I've done nothing but open mail.. make a snack lunch... and empty bins...and in this weather I have no plans to do anything else...just staying in the warm comfy cosy house all day today.


----------



## hollydolly

I just saw something funny... or weird whatever way you wanna look at it. A middle aged man walking past my house, in the lashing rain,  not looking where he's going so staggering slightly to the left and right  while ..reading his phone...


----------



## timoc

*I took Hoppy for a walk* in the park this morning. There was a fella playing a piano, and when I approached him, he said, "I take it you know you are walking a kangaroo through the park?"

"You play it and I'll hum it", I replied.


----------



## Kaila

It's great to see you, @timoc  !


----------



## timoc

Kaila said:


> It's great to see you, @timoc  !


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....it's a warm day here with rain in forecast for tomorrow....I'm in a state of disbelief this morning....I woke up with no back pain just some soreness, this after weeks of pain so bad I had to take a pain pill just to walk.....crazy!

Congratulations, Honeynut on the retirement!


----------



## dobielvr

moviequeen1 said:


> an update, I started to watch Dateline last night with Andrea Case.The story was about a guy who owned alot of snakes,don't like them. I switched channels 10 min later


That was hard to watch!  With all those snakes.

I somehow fell asleep, and missed it.


----------



## tortiecat

Happy weekend to all!
Happy that you were pain free this morning Jackie, hope it continues.
Had my hair cut and permed yesterday, look 20 years younger!
It is slowly getting warmer each day, can't wait for Spring so that I
can go out in my wheelchair.
Enjoying a glass of sherry before lunch!


----------



## Timewise 60+

Hi, I am new...and what I am doing this weekend is REALLY boring!  I am working on our taxes, a sinful thing I must do every year.  I see many of you are having a ton more fun than I.   I will be back to life by Monday, Lord and my CPA welling...


----------



## Timewise 60+

mellowyellow said:


> Had cataract eye surgery on Thursday and now have a new lens inserted which allows me to watch tv without glasses.  Everything went very smoothly and even though you are awake during the process, it was smooth sailing all the way.



I had both of my eyes done over 8 years ago.  I still can see better without glasses then I have since I was 8 years old, when I started wearing glasses.  I just love and am amazed at this new technology.  My late father has both eye cataracts removed when he was 27.  So, he had to wear really thick glasses for the rest of his life.  He could not play baseball with me or do many things he like to do.  But it was better than being blind.  We are so lucky...


----------



## hollydolly

Welcome Timewise... many people on here in the US  are often spending their day doing taxes... not me thankfully...


----------



## Timewise 60+

Holly, I see you just retired, Congrats!  I used to work for an international company, and I flew into Heathrow many times making connections. Additionally, one of the people I worked with was English and lived in London.  But, with all of this going on, I never was able to go into London or anywhere in England which I really wanted to do.  My wife and I are hoping to visit there soon, but still waiting for the Covid mess to go away!


----------



## hollydolly

Timewise 60+ said:


> Holly, I see you just retired, Congrats!  I used to work for an international company, and I flew into Heathrow many times making connections. Additionally, one of the people I worked with was English and lived in London.  But, with all of this going on, I never was able to go into London or anywhere in England which I really wanted to do.  My wife and I are hoping to visit there soon, but still waiting for the Covid mess to go away!


oh yes I feel for you..I've got a second home in Spain, haven't been able to get there for 2 years, I'm desperate to get there.... but no I'm not just retired, I retired 4 years ago at 62


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Oh how 24 hours can change how it feels outside. It went from almost 70 degree weather yesterday to now in the 20's and going to snow today.  I am doing nothing but relaxing and watching a movie or tow today.


----------



## Lee

My neighbor just came over to say that he is thinking of moving.....I am thinking of ways to prevent that.

I will bake a cake and tell him no more cake, I don't deliver.


----------



## Mizmo

Defrosting my little stand up freezer
The  hand is in a plastic bag

tired out....need a big Vodka and Tonic to recover


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Defrosting my little stand up freezer
> The View attachment 211696 hand is in a plastic bag
> View attachment 211698
> tired out....need a big Vodka and Tonic to recover


I notice that you have used a photo of *me*, in _your_ post, Mizmo.
I don't mind, because I look so great in that pic. 

But you must be an impressive computer whiz, to have somehow transferred it from my computer photo files, into your post, here.


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> My neighbor just came over to say that he is thinking of moving.....I am thinking of ways to prevent that.
> 
> I will bake a cake and tell him no more cake, I don't deliver.



That sounds very smart of you.
And, it might work!  

_It would work if it were me; I would reverse my decision and stay put, if you told me that! _


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> I notice that you have used a photo of *me*, in _your_ post, Mizmo.
> I don't mind, because I look so great in that pic.





Kaila said:


> But you must be an impressive computer whiz, to have somehow transferred it from my computer photo files, into your post, here.



Oh but that is a pic of MOI..
....we must be twins!!!

when I'm not busy


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Oh but that is a pic of MOI..
> ....we must be twins!!!
> 
> when I'm not busy
> 
> View attachment 211700


Yes! Definitely, Dahhhhhh-lin!  I can see that we *are* twins, for sure!


----------



## Sliverfox

Getting closer to the end of doing taxes,,,,,Just in time to start  SPRING house cleaning.

May start that  middle of next week.

IF the weather is nice  next week,,house  cleaning may  get delayed.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Oh but that is a pic of MOI..
> ....we must be twins!!!
> 
> when I'm not busy
> 
> View attachment 211700



That picture looks _just exactly like me too,_ when I have gotten myself all ready, to take out the trash!


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> That picture looks _just exactly like me too,_ when I have gotten myself all ready, to take out the trash!




me too...one never knows who one will meet on a trip to the garbage bin.....


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> Today I RETIRED.   woot woot!!
> 
> My work access was removed early in the morning before I logged on, which I'd known was possible so I worked until 2 AM last night to get tasks finished up.  I was glad to get my last day totally off (though part of the day I spent packing up my laptops etc and taking them to FedEx to ship back), but it was disappointing to not get to send a goodbye email to my teammates (though now that I think of it, I probably would have wasted time stressing over the wording).
> 
> I did telephone into the morning meeting to say goodbye that way.  My teammates wished me a happy retirement but the manager expressed happiness for me getting to "resign".   Although I've worked a long career and gotten old and started Social Security, my manager could not call my leaving "retirement" because I've only worked at this particular company for six years, and the company definition of retirement requires having worked there 10 years.  Seems that if a manager were to wish me a happy "retirement" they might cause the company to be legally required to vest me in my pitiful 3 shares of stock that were part of my bonus.      The company may keep their $291, I spent the rest of the year's FSA money today so we are even!
> 
> It was weird emotionally when I went to bring in the empty trash can (today was trash pickup day) to not feel the usual pressure to hurry back to my office in case anyone needed me.  A couple times I've wandered in and out of that room.  It is so naked without my work laptops.



....I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Trila

I had a great time at the roller rink today!  The private party, in the morning, didn't need the snack bar to be open, so I got to skate!  Yea for me!  

After that party, the owners of the rink bought us pizzas.  

During the public session in the afternoon, I did my usual thing....worked in the snack bar.  I love this because all of the "regulars" come over to visit with me....it's a great bunch of people!


----------



## dseag2

Our neighborhood has Movie Nights outside (since Covid) where we all get together, catch up and watch a movie.  The last one we had was in Fall of last year so I've been missing them big time.  

We had one tonight.  It was in the low 70's outside... an absolutely beautiful evening.  There were about 15 of us and we watched Young Frankenstein on the big screen with popcorn and drinks in our folding chairs.  I haven't seen this movie since I was a teenager and we were all howling.  A good time was had by all and we welcomed a new couple who have recently moved into the neighborhood.  

I've said it before.  I live in an absolute dream of a neighborhood where we all look out for each other and I feel so lucky.


----------



## Geezer Garage

What a great choice of movie. One of my all-time favorites. Everyone in it was just amazing.



dseag2 said:


> There were about 15 of us and we watched Young Frankenstein on the big screen with popcorn and drinks in our folding chairs. I haven't seen this movie since I was a teenager and we were all howling.


----------



## dseag2

Geezer Garage said:


> What a great choice of movie. One of my all-time favorites. Everyone in it was just amazing.


I had forgotten how funny Marty Feldman was as Igor.  Just hilarious!


----------



## katlupe

Today being Sunday means the laundry room might not be busy so I will do some laundry. While that is in the machine I want to take some empty boxes out of my storage locker to the dumpster. After that probably some household chores. After that I will probably read or watch a movie. Nothing too big today.


----------



## horseless carriage

dseag2 said:


> I had forgotten how funny Marty Feldman was as Igor.  Just hilarious!


Did you know that Marty suffered from thyroid disease and developed Graves' ophthalmopathy, causing his eyes to protrude and become misaligned. A childhood injury, a car crash, a boating accident, and reconstructive eye surgery may also have contributed to his appearance.

One of the funniest quips that he came out with was on a chat show where he said:
"God made me in his own image and likeness." He then added. "Ugly old so & so, is God!"


----------



## Lee

Going to shred paperwork today. And this will likely take a good chunk out of the day. I am known for procrastination.

The last time I took care of this chore was two years ago, still had the camp trailer, built a campfire and voila! no need to shred....it made quite the blaze.

Maybe I should buy another camper?


----------



## moviequeen1

I've had 'happy feet' because I haven't had to wear my winter boots for 2 days,because of warm temps,snow is almost all gone On my early morning walk around 6:30,light rain had ended temp was already at 60,but was getting windy. 
This morning my close friend, Marcia is picking me up to go to church because of the winds,rain in forecast. My other plans for the day,read local paper,at 2pm a church meeting via zoom{we do this every other Sun}  with other church members. It usually lasts an hr,then call my brother.We talk every Sun


----------



## Liberty

We're cutting up a couple of big Texas Red Cedar dead limbs that fell down.  Don't you just love the smell of red cedar?  When hub cuts them up I can't wait to grab a piece and get a big whiff.  They burn very nicely in the fireplace, too.  Took the big ferns out of the garage and hung them on the back deck - will be putting them back in at the end of this week maybe if the "blue norther" cold blast comes down this far south.

Studying the back deck (upper and lower) - we'll scrub it and throw a coat of "wet and forget" on it.
Made cinnamon rolls yesterday...still fresh this morning.  

Have a great day doing whatever keeps you happy!


----------



## MickaC

*@HoneyNut  You're on a new road now.....hope your plans, wants, expectations, and life's road takes you on the BEST journey you ever hoped for. ENJOY.*


----------



## jujube

I'm going to a wedding this afternoon! First one I've attended in years.

I'm wrestling the Spousal Equivalent into a suit and I have a new dress and I'm wearing (low) heels.  We're going to look like grownups. I hope we still remember how to behave in public......


----------



## hollydolly

Dry but overcast and quite chilly today. Since we now have to have lots of different not to mention expenisve bulbs for our light fittings these days.. I have quite a lot of varied types of  light bulbs including bulbs for the car... for the lamps, for hive for ceiling lights.. etc.. so I bought 2 new storage boxes ( they're made from recycled cardboard and covered in a tweed like cloth and have lids).. and are very spacious and  so I was able to decant the 2 plastic storage boxes of bulbs into the one.. 

Then I went into the garden, and tried to clear up all the moss that had rained down from the roof over the last 3 days of heavy downpours.. and cleared up the plants post and general tidying. Noticed next doors dividing privacy fence which they just put up 3 years ago has split and broken and is now leaning into their garden. Trouble is it's a rental, and the family who moved in just after the garden and house was renovated aren't likely to inform the landlord the fence is broken,  so I may have to call him myself. However  the landlord is a tight-wad, and he might not be in any hurry to fix it.. this is where I miss my husband, because he would have repaired it immediately he saw it,  despite it not being our fence.. 
 It's not unsightly to me because I have a 6 foot hedge in front of it.. but I know that it's there and eventually that one panel will bring the other panels down too...


----------



## Jackie23

.....just taking it easy today, I'll probably watch some movies later.
I had a problem with Netflix yesterday, it would not click on, had to call in for help.....got an asian with heavy accent. and me hard of hearing...lol....think chaotic....anyway after many repeats and restarts it's up going....had to uninstall and reinstall.
Happy Sunday to everyone!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It is bitter cold and snowing so that means it is a lazy day for me. Well most days are lazy days for me.    I just plan on doing more of what I did yesterday and that is watch some more movies and just stay warm.


----------



## dobielvr

Jackie23 said:


> .....just taking it easy today, I'll probably watch some movies later.
> I had a problem with Netflix yesterday, it would not click on, had to call in for help.....got an asian with heavy accent. and me hard of hearing...lol....think chaotic....anyway after many repeats and restarts it's up going....had to uninstall and reinstall.
> Happy Sunday to everyone!


I always end up thanking the person on the other end whenever I have to call for assistance w/my TV.
I never know what I'm doing or what they're asking me to do lol!

I must drive them crazy and they're always so patient.


----------



## Jackie23

dobielvr said:


> I always end up thanking the person on the other end whenever I have to call for assistance w/my TV.
> I never know what I'm doing or what they're asking me to do lol!
> 
> I must drive them crazy and they're always so patient.


lol........yes, I thanked him for hanging in there with me.


----------



## carouselsilver

Lee said:


> My neighbor just came over to say that he is thinking of moving.....I am thinking of ways to prevent that.
> 
> I will bake a cake and tell him no more cake, I don't deliver.


We have a really nice next door neighbor who has said that she is thinking of downsizing and moving away. My husband has been really nice to her, shoveling her walks and helping her with minor repairs. We would hate to lose her! Maybe I should start baking her some cakes, lol!


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Re the thumb
> Thanks all for kind comments and wishes,
> Just had a really bad couple of days trying to accept it.
> I am still blaming Docs  for allowing it to go so far and resulting in this. They know of my previous cancer history.
> Another cyst has already formed right beside the graft. I may even lose the thumb
> 
> All that pain, worry and  discomfort for this.
> Meantime I wait for appointment for the radiation which incidentally will not be at my local hospital so travel involved too.
> And so it goes on...the waiting.....



Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## katlupe

Today I am making yogurt in the Instant Pot and making coleslaw also. Doing some cleaning. Getting my papers ready to re-certify for apartment lease for this year. Not sure exactly what else but I feel pretty good today so I will be busy.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:40,it was lightly raining temp was 40,yesterday's high was 67
I'm still enjoying not wearing my boots since majority of the snow has melted-YIPPEE!
This morning is my weekly call to Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing. When I was in the office 2 weeks ago, Wendy our volunteer director assigned me with 3 new members. I was able to talk to 2 of them last week,introduced myself&welcomed them,they were happy to get the call I now have 14 people to call every MOn
I plan to take a mid morning walk afterwards if its not raining too hard,just to get some fresh air/exercise,no other plans for the day,read NYT/local paper ,play a couple games on my smartphone. After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle


----------



## Purwell

Sun is shining, going for a walk, probably as far as the pub.


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning folks....I've been up since 4:30, got all kinds of chores done, it's great to feel good today....I've even laid out the ingredients to bake a pineapple cake.


----------



## StarSong

Celebrated "Merry Marchness" (belated Christmas) with our kids, grands and a DIL's parents last night.  Everyone had such a great time.  The crazy sock grab bag was a massive hit, as was the assemble-your-own spring rolls meal.  (Dinner that's also kind of a craft?  What's not to love?)

We have a large dining room table so seating a dozen all together wasn't a problem.      

As I've said many times on this board, DH and I love, love, love hosting informal, somewhat chaotic parties, and yesterday's was exactly that! 

As for today, the house is clean and there are plenty of leftovers in the fridge. Will do some (business) work, but am generally looking forward to a relaxing day.


----------



## Timewise 60+

dseag2 said:


> I had forgotten how funny Marty Feldman was as Igor.  Just hilarious!


I too love that movie.  I recall laughing till I cried when the blindman was pouring hot soup for the monster!  So many scenes in that movie that sneak up on your funny bone...


----------



## Sliverfox

We had a few cracked floor  tiles that hubby decided to take up & replace.
His helper was here  so it didn't  take long, but at times it was,,"get me this or that".

Listening to hubby  complain  about his   sore back made mine hurt too.??

Thinking   about  lunch & what to make.

This afternoon hope to get the bedding into washer.


----------



## katlupe

So far the day looks promising. Looks like the sun is trying to shine. That always puts me in a good mood for the day. Now that I have looked out the window I see we did have a sprinkling of snow during the night. Not much though. I have the appointment this morning downstairs in the manager office to re-certify and other than that not sure what I will be doing.

I hope you all have a super day!


----------



## Pepper

Two doctor appointments today--one for my back & one for my mind.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a beautiful sunny day albeit cold in the wind. I've got rid of a bunch of stored stuff in the estranged o/h's office.. trash day tomorrow.. !

Todays' been the day when everyone official wants my attention.. I've had 3 phone calls and 2 emails  today,  that had to be dealt with staright away... I was on  the phone to one person  for a whole hour trying to get a certain thing  organised...thankfully they called me and not the other way around 

I was going to go out today to the city  but now it's 1pm, I won't bother, the schools will be out in 2 hours so the traffic will become horrendous from then on...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Two doctor appointments today--one for my back & one for my mind.


Good luck, hope all goes well..


----------



## Pappy

Very rainy day here in Florida. 11 am appointment at the chiropractor’s today. Need to go to BJ’s warehouse and stock up on several things and get the car gassed up. Not looking forward to the gas prices.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Very rainy day here in Florida. 11 am appointment at the chiropractor’s today. Need to go to BJ’s warehouse and stock up on several things and get the car gassed up. *Not looking forward to the gas prices.*


This is the problem now , due to the price of fuel, I don't go out anywhere nearly as much as I would usually, just simply can't afford the price of fuel to idly drive around as I've always done in the past...and although I can just about afford the fuel to get me to where I need to go... I'm using the car very much less for leisure purposes.  
I've decided that I'm going to start using public transport more. The train station isn't too far , I can park there and take the train into London... cheaper than buying fuel for the car for the same distance


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> This is the problem now , due to the price of fuel, I don't go out anywhere nearly as much as I would usually, just simply can't afford the price of fuel to idly drive around as I've always done in the past...and although I can just about afford the fuel to get me to where I need to go... I'm using the car very much less for leisure purposes.
> I've decided that I'm going to start using public transport more. The train station isn't too far , I can park there and take the train into London... cheaper than buying fuel for the car for the same distance


Absolutely Holly. My little 4 cylinder car will need $40 or more to fill. Way over our budget. Never in my life have I spent over $200 for groceries. But that’s what it cost us yesterday. Just the beginning I fear.


----------



## MickaC

Big job done.....garbage to the curb.....busy...busy. 

In reaction to your update on gas prices.
As of yesterday.......from 1.60 per litre up to 1.90 per litre.
Tank is almost still full from when i filled up at 1.60 per litre.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Absolutely Holly. My little 4 cylinder car will need $40 or more to fill. Way over our budget. Never in my life have I spent over $200 for groceries. But that’s what it cost us yesterday. Just the beginning I fear.


yes indeed..  and you can imagine that as our fuel is almost double your price.. it's taking my little  4 cylinder  tank £70 to fill ... and as you say the steep rising cost of groceries is shocking... another reason to stock up as much as possible if you can before everything gets even worse..


----------



## Timewise 60+

I had to get the snow off our driveway and walks yesterday.  It was more slush than snow, all be told probably 3 inches.  It was 20 degrees F this morning, but no more snow.   One reason we left Colorado was to get away from all the snow.  Here in Missouri, I have had to 'shovel the walks' 5 times now...YECH!  I have a snowblower, so I am not breaking my back, regardless, it is still not on my favorites list of things I have to do...


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac , twice, so far.
Scrubbed the floor under table where the tiles were replaced.
Put the table back.
Hubby disappeared so  he wasn't any help with table.

Thinking of  getting lunch  made.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,it was 27 felt colder with slight wind,but refreshing,still not wearing boots,YIPPEE
I've just come back from taking bus went to the $store,needed to buy some cards,pens,crackers,cookies
This afternoon is our monthly church program'Passages' for older members at 1pm via zoom. Every month the topic is different,today we are seeing a short film by comic great,Buster Keaton. The discussion will be what makes us laugh
The rest of my day read NYT/local paper, my book,do couple games on smartphone
 After dinner, tackle today's NYT daily crossword puzzle,turn TV on at 9pm to watch one of my favorite new TV shows' FBI International' on CBS. {my other fav is' Ghosts} At 10pm,  debut of a limited series on NBC 'The Thing About Pam' starring Renee Zellweger. She plays Pam Hupp, married with 2 kids is suspected of being a murderer in Troy, Missouri Keith Morrison of 'Dateline' is the narrator who had a popular podcast about this case. I've seen pictures of Renee,I almost didn't recogonize her with the makeup/prosthetics.


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> today we are seeing a short film by comic great,Buster Keaton. The discussion will be what makes us laugh


Oh gosh, I  had forgotten Buster Keaton, and some of the other old black-and-white comedies, some of which would still bring laughter at the sheer ridiculousness, and awe at the talent of those actors, who had nothing but their own gifts, to portray something to the audience, back then.


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
I have been thinking of you,  
as I am sure that others here, have been as well!

I wonder when your next series of appointments will begin.
We are hoping that things can go as easily and as well as possible, for you!

I also hope that you can hold onto your wonderful sense of humor, whenever possible, too.  
I myself, cannot do it every minute, but like you, I pick it back up, each time, as soon as I am able.


----------



## JonSR77

Had confrontation / staring contest with my cat.

Tally goes something like this.

Victories...

Cat --- 12,376

Human --- zero


The best part is that I am too stupid to not stop challenging them.


----------



## Kaila

Keep trying, @JonSR77 

It shouldn't be too awfully difficult, to at least *improve *your score.
(_By a little bit? )_


----------



## JonSR77

Kaila said:


> Keep trying, @JonSR77
> 
> It shouldn't be too awfully difficult, to at least *improve *your score.
> (_By a little bit? )_



Speaking of scores, my cats like to scratch me. At some point I realized that they were creating a tic-tac-toe board on my gut.

I don't know who is winning, I just know that I am losing...


----------



## Kaila

Another option to consider,  @JonSR77 

would be to switch to a different sort of game, that *your chances* would be better; 
 But I don't know of one to suggest, atm.....


----------



## JonSR77

Obey Your Feline Overlords

I do.

Not worth confronting their vastly superior Ninja Fighting Skills.


----------



## Kaila

Sound advice there, @JonSR77


----------



## RadishRose

I am finally going to get my hair cut and colored or, as she says "Glazed". For a few years I liked my gray, but tired of it now, so back to blondish?

I'm so happy to get it cut. I look like a strega!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes indeed..  and you can imagine that as our fuel is almost double your price.. it's taking my little  4 cylinder  tank £70 to fill ... and as you say* the steep rising cost of groceries is shocking... another reason to stock up as much as possible if you can before everything gets even worse..*


When something we use regularly is on sale I've been buying more than usual for that exact reason.  

Prices on flour and baked goods are about to go up because Russia and Ukraine are important wheat exporters.
https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-wheat-prices-spike-amid-conflict-in-ukraine/


----------



## Timewise 60+

StarSong said:


> When something we use regularly is on sale I've been buying more than usual for that exact reason.
> 
> Prices on flour and baked goods are about to go up because Russia and Ukraine are important wheat exporters.
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-wheat-prices-spike-amid-conflict-in-ukraine/


Our wheat farmers have mixed emotions, the cost of fuel and fertilizers is going up, but so is the price of wheat...!


----------



## StarSong

Timewise 60+ said:


> Our wheat farmers have mixed emotions, the cost of fuel and fertilizers is going up, but so is the price of wheat...!


I hope it goes up enough to counterbalance their increased costs, but not any more than that.


----------



## Kaila

Timewise 60+ said:


> Our wheat farmers have mixed emotions, the cost of fuel and fertilizers is going up, but so is the price of wheat...!


Thanks for mentioning this.  I had already been wondering, if the areas in the USA, and Canada, that used to grow so much wheat, are still doing it, or could possibly resume so. Your comment is helpful and informative.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Worked in the shop yesterday morning cutting and sanding door trim. Then headed up north to visit friends, one of which came up from Wyoming. Took Lil Bit along to see some new territory, and meet the 4 other dogs that were there. She had a great time playing outside in the snow with the other dogs. She was the bell of the ball, and made some life long friends. Should have gotten some pics, but we were already getting into the Tequila, Which is why I'm moving a little slow today. Cleaned up the shop this morning, and stained a batch of door trim that has to still get two coats of urethane, and get installed before I can move on to the facing trim. One pic below shows the two garage door opening, and two entry doors, that are being worked on. Lil Bit has of course been a great help with all the work here.


----------



## Pepper

Cancelled mind doctor.  Too many docs in one day.  I'll use Dr. Seniorforums instead.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Taking some time today for myself and will probably spend sometime with my best friend and others and just take a break from here for a for few days.


----------



## oldpop

Sneezing, coughing, blotting my eyes and wiping my nose.  It could be worse. I could be dead.


----------



## Don M.

Did the weekly shopping today, then will be hovering in the house for the rest of the week...as we have "Hopefully" the last week of cold nasty weather here.  We will be chilly this week, with some snow expected Friday, but then, the forecast says we may finally put Winter behind us, starting next week.  I hope that's true.


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> @Mizmo
> I have been thinking of you,
> as I am sure that others here, have been as well!
> 
> I wonder when your next series of appointments will begin.
> We are hoping that things can go as easily and as well as possible, for you!
> 
> I also hope that you can hold onto your wonderful sense of humor, whenever possible, too.
> I myself, cannot do it every minute, but like you, I pick it back up, each time, as soon as I am able.




Thank you Kaila for having me in your thoughts.
I was just about to post a rant but will try and be the polite lady I usually am.

 So March 1,  I get to surgeon, he asks me to remove dressing which was done by in house nurse, from my thumb and  removed couple more  stitches he missed first time round. 
 He looks at me and says it needs radiation and does not explain why another cyst has formed.
 He will have his person schedule appointment and they call me or write ????

Then I said what about the stitches in my arm...ten of them..'Oh yes let's get them out'
When I get home had another look at the arm and picked out couple of black bits of the stitches which he missed.

One week later I have no appointment. 
Phoned his office ..messages only. Left message. No return call
 Phoned the hospital and they said they had no referral in my name.
Phoned surgeon office again...
Oh yes they will fax referral to hospital....grrrrrrr
Family doctor has just backed off completely.

Now you can see why I needed rant....more waiting

anyway, yes life goes on sore thumb or not eh!


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, ranting was required.  There definitely are those types of doctors out there.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, ranting was required.  There definitely are those types of doctors out there.


This is true,^^^^^  @Mizmo 
It is very terrible, and frustrating, and upsetting, that they aren't doing better for you.


----------



## katlupe

Geezer Garage said:


> Worked in the shop yesterday morning cutting and sanding door trim. Then headed up north to visit friends, one of which came up from Wyoming. Took Lil Bit along to see some new territory, and meet the 4 other dogs that were there. She had a great time playing outside in the snow with the other dogs. She was the bell of the ball, and made some life long friends. Should have gotten some pics, but we were already getting into the Tequila, Which is why I'm moving a little slow today. Cleaned up the shop this morning, and stained a batch of door trim that has to still get two coats of urethane, and get installed before I can move on to the facing trim. One pic below shows the two garage door opening, and two entry doors, that are being worked on. Lil Bit has of course been a great help with all the work here.
> 
> View attachment 212196View attachment 212197View attachment 212198View attachment 212199


She is adorable! Keep posting pictures of her.


----------



## katlupe

Had my meeting to re-certify my lease today. Everything went well. I finished the yogurt I was making in the Instant Pot and it came out perfect. Tonight I am hoping to try to sleep in my bed and not the recliner. I laid down on it today, without the wedge under my knees, just to see if I could. I did okay and even fell asleep. So I will see how that goes.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​*Hopefully*......another ride on an electric scooter.


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> What are you doing today?​*Hopefully*......another ride on an electric scooter.


That sounds good to me, too!
How many of us could ride at the same time?


----------



## Timewise 60+

I don't know a lot about the Canadian medical system, but down here, the doctor would be history!   I would find a new one if I had to drive a hundred miles...leaving stitches is completely unacceptable!  Wonder what he might leave in your body, or maybe cut on the wrong hand...he is a quack!


----------



## Mizmo

Update....
Finally got a call this morning from the cancer clinic and have  appointment  for consultation with cancer doc  on April 14.
That is the best date they can give me..... would have been earlier had the referral gone in March 1 which was when I last saw surgeon.
It would never have happened if I had not  got on the phone yesterday and 'ranted'
Meantime second cyst keeps getting bigger and more painful


----------



## Pappy

Went to BJ’s this morning and stocked up on a few items. Also got gas and with my BJ’s card, price was $3.88 gallon. I’ll bet it won’t stay at that price very long.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, can you ask to be put on a cancellation list, explaining that the referral was delayed.  It wouldn’t hurt to try, if you haven’t already.


----------



## hawkdon

I am attempting to repair a lamp on my chairside table, one of those swing arm...so far my shaky weak hands have let me take
the socket apart, but I am having probs with stripping back the wire to re-install it....ah well got lots of time and no place to be!!


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> I am attempting to repair a lamp on my chairside table, one of those swing arm...so far my shaky weak hands have let me take
> the socket apart, but I am having probs with stripping back the wire to re-install it....ah well got lots of time and no place to be!!


Did you remember to unplug it first?  

 I *am just kidding! H*oping the laugh might help your day, and someone else's who might be reading.


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, can you ask to be put on a cancellation list, explaining that the referral was delayed.  It wouldn’t hurt to try, if you haven’t already.


I did that right away but that is nearest date and I was told there will be no cancellations before then ?
Also waiting to hear from surgeon re the present cyst....duh!
If I don't have a heart attack or such in the next few days with all this stress it will be a miracle !


----------



## hollydolly

Despite having no intention of leaving the house today, I saw the reports of people panicking for fuel as the prices have risen through the roof overnight.. BP forecourt is selling their unleaded ( cheapest fuel) at £1.66 per LITRE, other petrol garages Esso, etc are selling fuel for around £1.60..per litre .. and BP had  Diesel at a whopping  £1.70 per litre, so I knew I had to go and fill my tank before it reaches £2.00 per litre.

I refuse to go to BP.. they're always the most expensive, so I drove to a town 10 miles away to Costco.... where there was a huge queue for fuel, but it was an  incredible *18p cheaper per litre* than BP..  at £1.48... so I filled my tank, and a Gallon Can extra, to store in the garage..

The funny thing is that the BP garage and Costco in that town are just about 1/2 a mile apart, and yet the difference in prices are huge!!

I haven't been in Costco since before the pandemic, so I  had a wander around.. didn't buy much..got some Olive coloured jeggings.. .Big bag of frozen  Pork Sausages (40) .. and 3 kilos of Chicken thighs.. the latter was just $4.40.. and when I got home I divided them up into bags of 4 thighs for the freezer.. and got 7 bags , which is fantastic value for money....

Been off and on sunny today but with a cold wind.. very sunny driving home through the  woods but it's now 5.15 so it'll be dark in about 1/2 an hour..


----------



## Jules

We have one gas station in a mile area with at least four others in that strip and one directly across from it.  It is regularly 5 to 10 cents a litre higher and the pumps are still busy.   Maybe people will start reading the signs.  Though it varies by area, we’re paying $1.95 a litre.

Planning an efficient route to the grocery store so any other needed stops are done at the same time.  I‘m totally out of flour.


----------



## Pecos

It is an exciting day for me, I am getting a haircut in a few minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We have one gas station in a mile area with at least four others in that strip and one directly across from it.  It is regularly 5 to 10 cents a litre higher and the pumps are still busy.   Maybe people will start reading the signs.  Though it varies by area, we’re paying $1.95 a litre.
> 
> Planning an efficient route to the grocery store so any other needed stops are done at the same time.  I‘m totally out of flour.


I just put $1.95 Canadian into currency converter.. ..if you were paying as much per litre as us, you would be paying $2.80 Canadian dollars.. 

or on the flip side.. $1/95 Canadian dollars is equal to UK £1.15.... gosh I can't even remember the last time we had  petrol at £1.15 per litre.. it was before the pandemic I 'm sure..


----------



## hawkdon

hawkdon said:


> I am attempting to repair a lamp on my chairside table, one of those swing arm...so far my shaky weak hands have let me take
> the socket apart, but I am having probs with stripping back the wire to re-install it....ah well got lots of time and no place to be!!


WELP, had to give on on that little project, after rewiring and all it turns out there is a short somewhere in the tall column of
the lamp...so took it all apart and pitched it...will buy a new
table lamp to replace it.....


----------



## dobielvr

I've been dogsitting now for over a week, and I've got another week to go.  The pay is good!
So, I've been outside piddling around and trying to keep the dogs company.

Planting some more flowers, watering, shoveling leaves in to the bottoms of pots, so as not having to use so much potting soil.  It's a beautiful day out too.

Our family is also on baby alert.  My nephew and his wife are expecting their first baby.  She's in the hospital now.
They're out of town, so we're communicating through the family texting chain.


----------



## tortiecat

My hairdresser came and did my hair this morning, then the nurse came
to cut my toenails, then my son came with my groceries and something
f0r supper; he told me not to look at it, just pop in microwave for 5 mins.
Hope its something I really like.
Dobielvr....boy or girl?


----------



## MickaC

Another storm forecasted for tomorrow......just had one yesterday 
So, did the grocery thing today, only needed milk and bananas......picked up some medication.

Has anyone noticed i haven't been complaining about snow and shovelling.
Still getting lots of snow crap......still shovelling.
Thought i'd give all of you a break from my whining......breaks over.


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Has anyone noticed i haven't been complaining about snow and shovelling.



Yes, it was noticed.



MickaC said:


> Thought i'd give all of you a break from my whining......breaks over.


Thank you for the mini-break, 
And sorry there's so very much of it, there for you to contend with,
Micka, our friend.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I have spent some time trying to figure out what to do about all the old photo albums.  I feel like it would be best to scan the pictures.  My printer/scanner hasn't worked for years, I tried to google how to get it to connect but one solution had millions of steps and required a cable I don't know whether I have, but mostly I found negative comments about how impossible it is to get to work, and one old YouTube eleven years ago of someone throwing it out a window to smash it.  So, I've despaired of that plan.

Plan B -  I searched scanners on Amazon, but the affordable ones have so many bad reviews (lots of good reviews too but I'm not sure if they are trustworthy), and I don't want to waste any money.

Plan C - I tried taking a picture of an old photo using my phone.  It looks okay to me!  And I think it will magically upload itself somewhere, tho perhaps there is a limited size to where-ever it is the pictures go (someplace in my Google account, I found my way there once but would have to figure it out again).  

I just don't know whether plan C will get extremely tiresome to do (tho probably scanning them in would be just as tiresome), and I don't know what to do if the upload area gets filled up.  

Does anyone know of a good solution for storing pictures online?  Preferably free but perhaps a very tiny monthly fee?


----------



## hawkdon

Got a big snow coming tomorrow....6 inches plus....lookout...


----------



## dobielvr

tortiecat said:


> My hairdresser came and did my hair this morning, then the nurse came
> to cut my toenails, then my son came with my groceries and something
> f0r supper; he told me not to look at it, just pop in microwave for 5 mins.
> Hope its something I really like.
> Dobielvr....boy or girl?


Boy!
They're naming him after my father.


----------



## Pappy

Went to my last chiropractor visit this morning. VA allowed 12 visits. Going to miss my weekly update on our high speed rail coming through Melbourne. Have enclosed the photos I took today:


----------



## hollydolly

Today was sunny and warm 14 deg .. so as it's been dry for several days now, and it's forecast to rain tomorrow and over the weekend, I chose today to mow the lawns front and back.
 I don't usually have to mow as early as March, but we've had a lot of rain this last month and the grass was too long...and I hate that, I like it to look neat and healthy... so I set the mower on number 6, so it didn't cause the lawn to get  too flat...

I bought a little handheld edge trimmer from Amazon at the end of last summer, and I've only used it once. Went to use it today and it won't take a charge, I'm really annoyed, because obviously I've had it too long to return it..



Later today ,  I took the giant bag of pork sausages I bought at Costco yesterday , and separated them into individual bags of 4 or 5, and froze them so it would be much easier than dealing with a catering bag ... 

Got the dentist early tomorrow morning, I dislike early appointments, I always try and get them for the PM, not because I get up late but because I am not a morning person.. I need the morning to take my time to get my brain in gear ... and to make matters worse I also have an early appointment  on Sunday to get my new specs fitted ... can't believe I have 2 earlies in the space of 2 days and especially as it's forecast to rain both days, and both of them are in different towns than my own ..


----------



## Trila

(I wrote this on Tue morning...and forgot to hit the "send" button!!!! Good grief sometimes I'm so ditsy that I even surprise myself!!!! Better late, I guess.)

We had tornadoes in the area last night.  Very windy, but I think that is all.

I'm just finishing up with breakfast, then later, I will be off to spend the day with my Mom.  She wants a new washing machine....and she needs someone to go with her to pick it out.  This way, later when she decides that the new machine is "no good", she can blame me.  (sigh)  Other than that, I'm expecting to enjoy our day together!


----------



## Trila

Yesterday, I got a text to let me know that my friend was put in hospice, under comfort care.   It was expected.  Last January she was given 6-8 weeks to live.   She hung on for much longer than her doctor's thought she would.

I went to see her today.  She is on so much pain med (morphine?) that all she does is sleep.  I was told that if/when she wakes up, she is confused and doesn't know anyone.  I was glad to see that she was comfortable...and hope that the end is peaceful for her.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Yesterday, I got a text to let me know that my friend was put in hospice, under comfort care.   It was expected.  Last January she was given 6-8 weeks to live.   She hung on for much longer than her doctor's thought she would.
> 
> I went to see her today.  She is on so much pain med (morphine?) that all she does is sleep.  I was told that if/when she wakes up, she is confused and doesn't know anyone.  I was glad to see that she was comfortable...and hope that the end is peaceful for her.


Oh that's so sad, I'm sorry Trila...


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's so sad, I'm sorry Trila...


Ty....but it's ok.  Like I said, I've been expecting this for over almost a year.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I dislike early appointments, I always try and get them for the PM


Neither do I.  Had one at 8:15 this morning, the fourth in a series of early ones.  When the receptionist gave me the next series in six months, they were even earlier.  I asked her to change them and she begrudgingly did.  It seems now in so many places you are assigned an appointment, no discussion if it works for you.  
Did some shopping afterwards.  The only things open were grocery stores and coffee shops.  I would like to have shopped but it was too early to wait for them to open.  I did buy a 10 kg bag of flour.  It gets stored in my late MIL’s flour bin that must have been designed for 100 lbs.  
Will walk this afternoon.  Now it’s time to divide a large package of ground beef and plan dinner.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Today was sunny and warm 14 deg .. so as it's been dry for several days now, and it's forecast to rain tomorrow and over the weekend, I chose today to mow the lawns front and back.
> I don't usually have to mow as early as March, but we've had a lot of rain this last month and the grass was too long...and I hate that, I like it to look neat and healthy... so I set the mower on number 6, so it didn't cause the lawn to get  too flat...
> 
> I bought a little handheld edge trimmer from Amazon at the end of last summer, and I've only used it once. Went to use it today and it won't take a charge, I'm really annoyed, because obviously I've had it too long to return it..
> 
> 
> 
> Later today ,  I took the giant bag of pork sausages I bought at Costco yesterday , and separated them into individual bags of 4 or 5, and froze them so it would be much easier than dealing with a catering bag ...
> 
> Got the dentist early tomorrow morning, I dislike early appointments, I always try and get them for the PM, not because I get up late but because I am not a morning person.. I need the morning to take my time to get my brain in gear ... and to make matters worse I also have an early appointment  on Sunday to get my new specs fitted ... can't believe I have 2 earlies in the space of 2 days and especially as it's forecast to rain both days, and both of them are in different towns than my own ..


That's nice that you got to do some outdoor work today, I imagine.
That's challenging having the 2 early appointments, and one as soon after the other, I agree with that!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Yesterday, I got a text to let me know that my friend was put in hospice, under comfort care.   It was expected.  Last January she was given 6-8 weeks to live.   She hung on for much longer than her doctor's thought she would.
> 
> I went to see her today.  She is on so much pain med (morphine?) that all she does is sleep.  I was told that if/when she wakes up, she is confused and doesn't know anyone.  I was glad to see that she was comfortable...and hope that the end is peaceful for her.


Sorry to hear about your friend, Trila.
I pray her passing is peaceful.


----------



## J-Kat

I had an appointment today with my new opthalmologist to discuss cataract surgery.  He said it’s time so the first one was scheduled in about two weeks.  Just before I left for the appointment my dog, a Pomeranian, hurt herself getting down from my chair. She whined and cried and didn’t want me to touch her so I was afraid she might have a fracture but she is somewhat of a diva when she gets even a tiny hurt.  She seemed better when I got back home and wanted to eat so I feel maybe it was a sprain.  I will take her to the vet in the morning just to be sure.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, it is only 12:30 AM, on Friday and already had an adventure.  My niece lives about an hour away, but owns rental property here in Batavia...a mile or so from me.  
So, she had to evict the tenant..for various reasons, including hoarding (like the TV show), not letting her in the house for yearly inspection. Etc. (with 48 hour notice) .  The tenant was due out, officially 30 minutes ago.  SO, Julie asked a HUGE favor of me...would I do a drive by after midnight to make sure they were gone.
I am often up anyway, so what the heck.  ***cue Mission Impossible theme*** Drove by, no cars, no window treatments.  Hallway lights on, but rooms I saw appeared empty.  So, texted Julie to that effect,

My work here is done. LOL*


----------



## Jules

@Marie5656, that almost sounds like fun, especially since the tenant was gone.


----------



## Lee

I ran around yesterday and accomplished little, so today I will do a little loafing. It's snowing, perfect excuse.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my short early walk this morning around 6:30,I heard a robin singing always a good sign that spring is coming soon,temp was 30
My weekly 'road trip' with friend,Mary today we're going to Office Depot/Max, I'm looking for a new desk chair. My old one which is leather, had since 2011, I can no longer sit in it
The rest of my day take another walk before the rain/snow mix arrives this afternoon,read NYT/local paper,tonight watch 'Dateline' at 9pm on NBC


----------



## MickaC

DREAMING for SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Till then.
SHOVELLING SNOW......did that yesterday to keep things cleared all day......did that just before i turned in last nite.
Getting caught up today.......to get ready for more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, Trila.
> I pray her passing is peaceful.


Thank you!   She looked comfortable.....

I guess now we just wait.


----------



## Trila

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Good for you!!!  The way I see it, you've reached a stage in your life where you have _earned_ the luxury of a little continuance!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Trila

@J-Kat 
Any news as to how your Little Diva is doing?


----------



## Trila

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it is only 12:30 AM, on Friday and already had an adventure.  My niece lives about an hour away, but owns rental property here in Batavia...a mile or so from me.
> So, she had to evict the tenant..for various reasons, including hoarding (like the TV show), not letting her in the house for yearly inspection. Etc. (with 48 hour notice) .  The tenant was due out, officially 30 minutes ago.  SO, Julie asked a HUGE favor of me...would I do a drive by after midnight to make sure they were gone.
> I am often up anyway, so what the heck.  ***cue Mission Impossible theme*** Drove by, no cars, no window treatments.  Hallway lights on, but rooms I saw appeared empty.  So, texted Julie to that effect,
> 
> My work here is done. LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

I've been to the dentist this morning....hour in the chair and £200 from my purse.. .... then because my dentist is in a different town, they're within a 3 minute driving distance from the Nail salon , so I had my nails done while I was over there.. £30... .... went to the pub to have coffee, but it was absolutely packed out at 1pm on a Friday... no idea why it was so full today, so I gave it a miss . The rain had started by this time, so I popped into the supermarket just to pick up some little extras for the store cupboard.. another £42.... ...and I didn't even get milk...

I think I'll stay home until next week... my purse is sobbing...


----------



## Trila

Lee said:


> I ran around yesterday and accomplished little, so today I will do a little loafing. It's snowing, perfect excuse.


....snow just started by me. ❄


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....well I'm stocked up on groceries again for about 2 weeks....I actually went in the store this time, it was nice but very tiring.  We're expecting a freeze tonight, hope it's the last for a while.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> DREAMING for SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Till then.
> SHOVELLING SNOW......did that yesterday to keep things cleared all day......did that just before i turned in last nite.
> Getting caught up today.......to get ready for more snow tomorrow.


Move south with me!  I do get snow (like right now), but I don't ever have to shovel it!!!!  We can go out and make snow angels!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I've been to the dentist this morning....hour in the chair and £200 from my purse.. .... then because my dentist is in a different town, they're within a 3 minute driving distance from the Nail salon , so I had my nails done while I was over there.. £30... .... went to the pub to have coffee, but it was absolutely packed out at 1pm on a Friday... no idea why it was so full today, so I gave it a miss . The rain had started by this time, so I popped into the supermarket just to pick up some little extras for the store cupboard.. another £42.... ...and I didn't even get milk...
> 
> I think I'll stay home until next week... my purse is sobbing...


But you have accomplished so much!!!!   I'm proud of you!  I've been up for almost 4 hours, and so far I've had my coffee, made breakfast, and read a few posts.....I'm soooo lazy!


----------



## dobielvr

I'm running away from home today!
These dogs (2) I've been watching are raising my blood pressure.

The older one keeps urinating in my home, even after I've left the door open.  And, the younger ones eats so fast, then she spits it up afterwards.  I'm constantly walking around looking at my floors to make sure I haven't missed anything.

Cleaning up w/vinegar.  Thank goodness I have laminate floors, and not carpet.  But, I'm still worried about the odor.
I put them outside to sleep last night.  I don't think I'll be doing this dog sitting thing anymore....

It's going to be a beautiful day today, so that should brighten my mood.


----------



## Pinky

While waiting for laundry to spin dry, groovin' to YouTube music


----------



## moviequeen1

An update on my 'road trip' with Mary
We went to Office Depot/Max was looking for desk chair,didn't want to spend an'arm&leg' for one. The one I really liked was on sale for $140{too high} ,I decided against,Mary&I went  to Target which was in the other part of the plaza. I had better luck there
I was in the furniture dept,saw a chair already assembled, their own brand 'project 62',was comfortable,didn't know what price was. Mary went looking for employee, Jace was extremely helpful,really nice he decided to give it to me. We went to the quick checkout line,paid $78
I profusely thanked him,he made my day


----------



## J-Kat

Took my dog to the vet to have them check her leg that she hurt yesterday.  Had to drop her off and they will call when more is known.  She seemed much better this morning but would only walk a short distance and then stop and hold her leg up.  I didn't want her to go all weekend in pain.  Why do these sort of things always seem to happen near the weekend?


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Move south with me!  I do get snow (like right now), but I don't ever have to shovel it!!!!  We can go out and make snow angels!


Thanks, Trila........but can we make sand Angels on the beach instead.


----------



## fatboy

just being lazy today.because i can.


----------



## Pappy

Eye doctor appointment at 1:00 pm today. Things looked good. Pressure in right eye was up a bit but nothing to be to concerned over yet. Then on to Dunkin Donuts for our afternoon coffee.


----------



## Kaila

@J-Kat 
Hope your dog checked out alright, and is doing better.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @J-Kat
> Hope your dog checked out alright, and is doing better.


Me too...


----------



## Pinky

Just getting ready to go out for a short outing while the weather holds. We may, or may not, have a snow flurry later.

@J-Kat, please let us know how your precious dog is.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a dreadful sleep last night, my back was killing me, all because my doc took me off  5mg  of Diazepam  which I take every night to stop the lower lumbar muscles from going into spasm.
 No you're obviously addicted  she said.. yes ok, I get that it's addicting ..but for gawds sakes 5mg .. you could give that to a baby and they'd not know the difference. ..she never offered any alternative for my back.. so I suffered like blazes, could hardly walk when I got up for the agony... 

With the help of 2 hot  microwave heat bags one after the other this morning applied to my back,  and some Ibuprofen  I finally managed to ease the pain ..and kept myself moving around

Got the shelves in the  triple sliding door wardrobe in the spare room, cleared out of stuff , and re-boxed other stuff into new storage boxes and I'm now using that wardrobe as a storage area  things like Lightbulbs , and stationary etc.. 

re-arranged 2 drawers in my office room, and got myself a lot more space.. and then cleared out the medicine cupboard of out of date meds.. 

Took delivery of some items from Amazon... .. and it's now almost 5pm and my back is hurting badly again, so enough  jobs for today, I'll finish the rest tomorrow


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday we had our grandkids (10 & 7) during the day.  In the evening as a gift to some friends who were celebrating their anniversary, we watched their 8 week old and 2-1/2 year old daughters so they could celebrate at a nice restaurant.  Our son & DIL came with their 2 month old baby so it was 4 adults caring for the 3 little ones.  We tag-team entertained them plus I made dinner for the five who eat solid food.  A fun and busy evening.  

I reflected in amazement about having managed this identical dynamic solo. DH went to work while I stayed home with daughter and twin boys. Just over two years difference between her and the boys... It was like living in an ER - constant triaging. 

Today I need to continue organizing some things for our business. Supply chain disruptions and shortages that are already worse than 2021 bring huge complications, not to mention confusion. 

I'm creating extremely detailed spreadsheets to help me stay on top of orders, deliveries, backorders and shortages. No easy task, this.


----------



## Lee

Holly, stop doing so much, all that work is just aggravating your back.

Have you ever tried Salon Pas, it does work.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, stop doing so much, all that work is just aggravating your back.
> 
> Have you ever tried Salon Pas, it does work.


Salon Pas ?  whodat ?

Unfortunately I have to do the work there's no-one else to do it... I don't suppose mowing the lawns the  day before yesterday helped at all


----------



## Pinky

Lee said:


> Holly, stop doing so much, all that work is just aggravating your back.
> 
> Have you ever tried Salon Pas, it does work.


Salon Pas does work .. it has a very strong odour, so, wear something you don't care about! They are stick-on medicated pads.


----------



## Lee

Salon Pas, some like the odour, sort of like cinnamon. There is also a spray.

https://www.amazon.ca/Salonpas-Pain...d=1647105244&sprefix=salon+pas,aps,135&sr=8-5


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Salon Pas, some like the odour, sort of like cinnamon. There is also a spray.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Salonpas-Pain-Relieving-Patch-Patches/dp/B00HHV3FL6/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3H517TERI75U&keywords=salon+pass+patches&qid=1647105244&sprefix=salon+pas,aps,135&sr=8-5


I'm allergic to an ingrediant in muscle sprays, brings me out in Hives.. (not that they ever worked on me anyway because my back problems are because I have herniated discs..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I'm allergic to an ingrediant in muscle sprays, brings me out in Hives.. (not that they ever worked on my anyway because my back problems is because I have herniated discs..


Salonpas also puts out a 4% lidocaine patch that is odor free and effective.  And not *nearly* as expensive as the prescription Lidoderm patches that have 5% lidocaine. They may be under a different trade name in the UK…


----------



## hollydolly

Seems the only version we have here doesn't contain any lidocaine, but just simple menthol 

https://www.boots.com/health-pharma...ieving-cooling-gel-patch---3-patches-10294841

or this.. which has Methyl Salicylate 105mg & Levomenthol 31.5mg  

Can't see any of those being able to relieve Back spasms..
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Salonpas-Pain-Relief-Pack-Patches/dp/B00AYDJ7B6


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Would they let you try a lower dose than the one you'd had in the past,
of the same med you had, that did work?
Or of a different med, that has same action as that med you had?
It seems to me that it specifically addressed what you need, and I agree that a low dose of it, if it is not causing you significant other problems, is possibly worth it, but I am not a doctor.

Possibly for some partial relief,  you might need to space out the series of tasks, and limit the time periods or the combinations of the work-jobs you do, that exacerbate the pain?
The mowing might need to be done in parts, or with day off between that, and the household ones? Or, you might need to frequently switch back and forth, to sedentary ones, before the effects get too bad from the straining ones?
Just possible ideas, that might help you to think of some other method of managing the challenges.


----------



## HoneyNut

hollydolly said:


> I had a dreadful sleep last night, my back was killing me, all because my doc took me off 5mg of Diazepam which I take every night to stop the lower lumbar muscles from going into spasm.
> No you're obviously addicted she said.. yes ok, I get that it's addicting ..but for gawds sakes 5mg .. you could give that to a baby and they'd not know the difference. ..she never offered any alternative for my back.. so I suffered like blazes, could hardly walk when I got up for the agony...


I hope you told the doctor, that is so frustrating that there is a medicine that helps and they won't prescribe it.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I hope you told the doctor, that is so frustrating that there is a medicine that helps and they won't prescribe it.


I did argue my point with her, but she was admant that I wasn't to get any more Diazepam. Annoyingly she's only a locum, but once they've put that stroke of the pen through an 'addictive drug', I wouldn't be able to get it reinstated by the regular doctor..


----------



## HoneyNut

Today completes my first week of retirement, it is so lovely.  I did have some feelings of rudderlessness from not having work to define the use of my time.  

I have set up some helpful reminders on my phone, so I may survive not having my work calendar application.

I made another pass through my clothes closet and filled up a box of clothes I think I can get rid of (they will sit in the box until I feel sure).

I watched a YouTube yesterday about the importance of having a daily conversation with another human during retirement, and fortuitously a coworker called me last night.  It really _was _very nice to talk to someone, I felt a lot more like myself after it.  I need to get out and make some friends.

Today I signed up on the Duolingo site and started the free casual Spanish lessons.  I hope to have the self-discipline to do one lesson each day, it took less than 10 minutes I think.  Was motivated to do it after anxiously worrying about having enough money in retirement and watching a YouTube about how affordable it is to live in Mexico.  Lesson one I learned "Yo suy una majer".  I cannot actually think when in life I'd want to say "I am a woman", but now I sort of can (with faltering and butchered pronunciation).  'yo suy' is really hard for me to enunciate, for sure cannot say it three times fast.


----------



## HoneyNut

hollydolly said:


> once they've put that stroke of the pen through an 'addictive drug', I wouldn't be able to get it reinstated by the regular doctor


That is so infuriating.  I'd try with the regular doctor anyway, in case they are more reasonable. 

I don't know if a person can buy one, but I remember when I was having back spasms the machine at the chiropractor's that does electrical stimulation on the muscle helped a lot.

I've long since given up and wear a back support all the time and just ignore doctors that tell me my own muscles will get weak using it.  In a choice between weak muscles versus having to suddenly lay down on my back on the ground out in public, I vote weak muscle.

https://www.amazon.com/Professionals-Choice-Comfort-Back-Support/dp/B0063O52K0


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> That is so infuriating.  I'd try with the regular doctor anyway, in case they are more reasonable.
> 
> I don't know if a person can buy one, but I remember when I was having back spasms the machine at the chiropractor's that does electrical stimulation on the muscle helped a lot.
> 
> I've long since given up and wear a back support all the time and just ignore doctors that tell me my own muscles will get weak using it.  In a choice between weak muscles versus having to suddenly lay down on my back on the ground out in public, I vote weak muscle.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Professionals-Choice-Comfort-Back-Support/dp/B0063O52K0


bless you but the brace wouldn't work on me, my back spasms while I'm asleep most of the time... . Over the years I've tried lots of things, the surgeon has also  tried lots and nothing has improved it.
My own GP at the practice will not over rule the locum because it's a legal thing in the Uk with regard to only prescribing addicting drugs for short periods.... a simple 5mg of Diazepam would keep me from costing the NHS a lot of money by having to now keep returning to the surgeon for some kind of answers... . It all makes no sense when the dosage is so low  and it's doing good to a patient .. that they can just withdraw it because higher dosages are being abused by some people..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I slept later than usual. I spent a couple of hours this morning reconciling my checkbooks and doing a couple of other financial things. I played a few games of Words With Friends and had a nice conversation with my BFF. Other than that I'm kind of taking it easy today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly There are a lot of OTC pain patches on the market. The best one I've used is Thermacare...it has no odor. It definitely helps at night. They're made for backs, knees, elbows, shoulders...formed to fit whichever part of the body needs the help. IIRC, they can only be used for 8 hours at a time, but if you put it on at night and get up pain free in the morning, you should be good to go.

(ETA: @hollydolly ! I just thought of another one if it's available over there...called Bio Freeze and comes in a gel or a spray. No odor. Not greasy. And it works wonderfully well. A bit spendy, but for relief...how much is too much? LOL)

I worked this morning and now have two blessed days off. Woohoo! It's supposed to be sunny and cold  tomorrow but warming up during the week. It'll probably be too cold to work in the garden

We had sNOw this morning, not enough to write home about, but it was very cold when I went to work at 6am...34...and still only 34 I was done at noon. Tonight? If the weatherguessers are right, it'll be around 20 tomorrow morning.

Annnnd...I'm not going to_ spring_ forward. I'm going to _ease_ into Daylight time while I sleep. Springing is more than I can manage If anybody cares, I loathe getting up in the dark.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> bless you but the brace wouldn't work on me, my back spasms while I'm asleep most of the time... . Over the years I've tried lots of things, the surgeon has also  tried lots and nothing has improved it.
> My own GP at the practice will not over rule the locum because it's a legal thing in the Uk with regard to only prescribing addicting drugs for short periods.... a simple 5mg of Diazepam would keep me from costing the NHS a lot of money by having to now keep returning to the surgeon for some kind of answers... . It all makes no sense when the dosage is so low  and it's doing good to a patient .. that they can just withdraw it because higher dosages are being abused by some people..


See if your doctor would be willing to give you injections of the ibruprofen. or lidocaine.
Not sure how long they last.

Can't you go to another doctor that would be more sympathetic to your needs?

What's a locum?


----------



## dobielvr

Watered the back yard.  Tried to keep these 2 dogs entertained, which is easy...as long as I'm around them.
Fertilized my 2 gardenia plants, that I've put in big planters between my magnolia trees.

Spray painted a couple of pots that the gardenias came in.  They were black, now they're white.  I will be putting them on my bedroom deck with some colorful flowers.
I'm really in to spray painting right now.  Cheap and easy!

Cleaned the kitchen.  
And just finished my dinner of Kung Pou Chicken.

Time to go check on the dogs.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> I think everybody's gas bill is higher than in previous years.  Fossil fuel costs really went up this past year.
> Sad to say, it looks like it's going to get worse before it gets better - assuming it does get better.
> 
> Some areas of my house are upside-down (funny how quickly that can happen) so DH & I will work together right after he gets up and has a cup of coffee or two. He's terrific about helping and the two of us work well together.  Shouldn't take more than 30-45 minutes to straighten up.
> 
> I'll shop for our _Christmas in March_ celebration today or tomorrow. Just family and my DIL's parents, so it'll be a small group of 12 plus an infant.


I was thinking the same thing about fuel costs going up but some suppliers are much higher than the original one.  Some suppliers try to get you to switch with 100.00 gift card from Visa but this one did not.  After they give you 100.00 their charges are astronomical.  I'm going to call my gas company and see what they can do.  Even saving 15.00 would help me.  I'm trying to watch my pennies...lol...makes me feel like I have some say and control in the situation of higher prices now.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just doing a large load of laundry and chillin out to some music on YouTube.  Trying to figure out what I'll eat tonight for dinner.  I know it's late but I got up late today after a really good sleep.  I felt so renewed and energized for a change.  Have a good Saturday and weekend everyone!


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, it’s too bad you can’t get Robaxacet, it’s designed for back pain.  It’s an OTC drug in Canada.  Americans used to drive to Canada  to see the scenery and pick some up.  

TBH, with the changes in your life lately, Diazepam should be prescribed as a mild sedative to help you sleep.  

The locum doesn’t care about you, just how it might appear on her prescribing records.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> See if your doctor would be willing to give you injections of the ibruprofen. or lidocaine.
> Not sure how long they last.
> 
> Can't you go to another doctor that would be more sympathetic to your needs?
> 
> What's a locum?


A locum is a doctor who works temporarily at a surgery or a hospital  when they're short staffed ..

In our surgery they tend to be those who are uninterested in the patient....but because the senior doctor at the surgery is such an arse.. the good doctors all left one after the other.so we end up with locums, and it takes a month to get an appointment unless it's a dire emergency.

I cannot change Doctors.. we use to be able to choose any doctor practice that we liked regardless of where it was .. now we're only permitted to use the surgeries ( Doctors' offices) in our own town which are few, and no surgery in this are will accept patients who wish to change from another doctor in the area. The only way to get on a doctors list here in this area is to have just moved here, and not registered with anyone else.

I do have one other option and that is to pay to see a Private GP ... It'll cost me £130 per half hour appointment , and the prescription  if he were to prescribe one would not be free as it would on the NHS  for me now I'm over 60.. Instead, it would be £15 for the script which goes to the doctor for prescribing it...  and £9.00 for each item prescribed.. so it's quite costly.. but I may have to go down that route if I can't find any other solution


----------



## Georgiagranny

Umm...it's 20F here (-6C)! That's a bit, er, nippy? Temp not supposed to get to 32 until around 11am so won't uncover the flowers until then. The sun's going to be out today and tonight's low only 30, which I think the flowers can tolerate. They're all cool-weather flowers. 

I was as good as my word and eased into DST while I slept and slept until 7am which is *really* 6am. It was nice to just sleep as long as my Self allowed. All of the digital clocks were reset last night before I went to bed. There are two more that are old-fashioned battery-operated clocks with hands that I need to use a step ladder to get to.

After showering, dressing, tidying up, DD and I will probably do our weekly adventure to forage for food. Can you believe that manicotti noodles have been impossible to find? She reminded me that I work in a supermarket. Um. Yup...Kroger had three boxes of them. She was in the store a couple of days ago and bought all three! Reckon that should last into the late fall of 2222 Manicotti is probably on the menu for one night this week, maybe even tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL>>sorry for the ignorant Brit..but what on earth is manicotti noodles ?


----------



## Lee

Going to make Nutella Brownies and Peanut Butter cookies this morning, they are so good.

Then fill up the oven with a few meals for later in the week, read or catch up on tv, pop in here.


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> LOL>>sorry for the ignorant Brit..but what on earth is manicotti noodles ?


They are pasta tubes, usually filled with a cottage cheese or ricotta mix, and whatever else you want to throw in. Tomato sauce on top.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I hope this works!

https://www.google.com/search?q=man...AeACAAXCIAcQGkgEDNi4zmAEAoAEB&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## horseless carriage

This day back in 2019 we belatedly celebrated my wife's birthday when we enjoyed Sunday lunch on a heritage railway. Those heritage railways are run mostly by volunteers. They are branch lines that were rescued from the closures of the 1960's. We went there in our vintage MG, the car drew quite a crowd, we too were regularly photographed but it would be difficult to upstage our lovely old car.

We are dining at home today, but we are getting out and about again.
On Friday March 18th you will find us at Highcliffe to see:

Always a great time with this band in residence.
Then a week later we will be at Verwood Memorial Hall.

Verwood Rotary Charity Dance, featuring: Swing Unlimited Big Band.
26th March 2022 at The Memorial Hall, Verwood. It's good to get out,
even better when we get to meet our friends.

As seen here at Bournemouth sea front, also back before the pandemic broke.


----------



## hollydolly

yes I got it thanks GG... ridged tubes of pasta.. I don't think we have those here, at least, I've never seen them


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> yes I got it thanks GG... ridged tubes of pasta.. I don't think we have those here, at least, I've never seen them


They are called Tortiglioni, Sainsburys stock them https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui...:gb/groceries/de-cecco-tortiglioni-pasta-500g


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> They are called Tortiglioni, Sainsburys stock them https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/de-cecco-tortiglioni-pasta-500g?utm_medium=cpc&catalogId=10241&productId=117036&utm_campaign=15424330555&storeId=10151&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjJDs94rD9gIVvGDmCh1pRQldEAQYASABEgKFePD_BwE&langId=44&utm_source=Google&krypto=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&ddkey=https:gb/groceries/de-cecco-tortiglioni-pasta-500g


a yes those I know, but aren't they smaller than the ones GG was talking about ?


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> A locum is a doctor who works temporarily at a surgery or a hospital  when they're short staffed ..
> 
> In our surgery they tend to be those who are uninterested in the patient....but because the senior doctor at the surgery is such an arse.. the good doctors all left one after the other.so we end up with locums, and it takes a month to get an appointment unless it's a dire emergency.
> 
> I cannot change Doctors.. we use to be able to choose any doctor practice that we liked regardless of where it was .. now we're only permitted to use the surgeries ( Doctors' offices) in our own town which are few, and no surgery in this are will accept patients who wish to change from another doctor in the area. The only way to get on a doctors list here in this area is to have just moved here, and not registered with anyone else.
> 
> I do have one other option and that is to pay to see a Private GP ... It'll cost me £130 per half hour appointment , and the prescription  if he were to prescribe one would not be free as it would on the NHS  for me now I'm over 60.. Instead, it would be £15 for the script which goes to the doctor for prescribing it...  and £9.00 for each item prescribed.. so it's quite costly.. but I may have to go down that route if I can't find any other solution


They sure make it difficult to rec've good healthcare.  Sorry you're having to go through that.

I've already seen 3 doctors (all covered through my insurance) for my tummy problems.  Two were my decision....then the doc sent me to the 3rd.
Funny thing is ...I got 3 diff diagnosis.  Crazy sh+t.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly You're right. Tortiglioni are much smaller than manicotti but bigger than rigatoni. Anyway, manicotti is on tonight's menu. After this is posted, I'm gonna make it and put it in the fridge so I don't have to bother with it later.

I braved the cold and took the frost blanket off the flowers. They're fine. I'd also planted a few snapdragons in another part of the garden that didn't get covered. They did fine, too. 

DD just took me to get my hair cut. I'm now 10 lbs lighter  

A little later this afternoon, we're going to And That! a fun store in the US that's also called Christmas Tree Shops in other parts of the country. Just when I was wishing for a visit, DGD suggested to DD yesterday that "We take Gramma for an outing to And That!" Never know what we'll find there, but next week is St. Patrick's Day and Easter is coming up so there should be lots of stuff to look at. Not buy, I don't think, but there's no telling what fun stuff I might decide that I can't live without. Just browse. Mmhmm


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I am just relaxing after a very busy week.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Woke up to a “WTH” moment this morning.  Ants had invaded my kitchen overnight.   No, I didn’t leave crumbs or sticky puddles of honey on the counter.  For some reason the little boogers honed in on my electric kettle of all things!  There was a bunch drowned in the water inside and they kept popping out of different crevices every time I thought I had gotten them all.  Very frustrating.  
I’m normally an I-brake-for-butterflies kinda gal but when you mess with my ability to make coffee in the morning you are in trouble!


----------



## RFW

CinnamonSugar said:


> Woke up to a “WTH” moment this morning.  Ants had invaded my kitchen overnight.   No, I didn’t leave crumbs or sticky puddles of honey on the counter.  For some reason the little boogers honed in on my electric kettle of all things!  There was a bunch drowned in the water inside and they kept popping out of different crevices every time I thought I had gotten them all.  Very frustrating.
> I’m normally an I-brake-for-butterflies kinda gal but when you mess with my ability to make coffee in the morning you are in trouble!








Works every time and, I believe, not harmful to mammals.


----------



## mellowyellow

hollydolly said:


> A locum is a doctor who works temporarily at a surgery or a hospital  when they're short staffed ..
> 
> In our surgery they tend to be those who are uninterested in the patient....but because the senior doctor at the surgery is such an arse.. the good doctors all left one after the other.so we end up with locums, and it takes a month to get an appointment unless it's a dire emergency.
> 
> I cannot change Doctors.. we use to be able to choose any doctor practice that we liked regardless of where it was .. now we're only permitted to use the surgeries ( Doctors' offices) in our own town which are few, and no surgery in this are will accept patients who wish to change from another doctor in the area. The only way to get on a doctors list here in this area is to have just moved here, and not registered with anyone else.
> 
> I do have one other option and that is to pay to see a Private GP ... It'll cost me £130 per half hour appointment , and the prescription  if he were to prescribe one would not be free as it would on the NHS  for me now I'm over 60.. Instead, it would be £15 for the script which goes to the doctor for prescribing it...  and £9.00 for each item prescribed.. so it's quite costly.. but I may have to go down that route if I can't find any other solution


That's interesting Holly.
A visit to my doctor costs me nothing because the medical centre I go to offers a “bulk bill” service.  My husband goes to another medical centre who charges $84 for each consultation and receives a $38.58 Medicare rebate. Most doctors at my surgery are Indian or Asian and most doctors at his surgery are white Australians.


----------



## Georgiagranny

My Big Plan for today is to put the greenhouse together. I'll get started on it in a bit after throwing on some grubbies and tidying up The Hovel. Sometime this morning, DD and I will shuffle off to Walmart for the week's groceries. Now, y'all don't be hating just because there's excitement in my day...


----------



## moviequeen1

i went on my early walk around 6:30, temp was 30 degrees, no wind was refreshing
 This morning I have a dentist appt at 9,friend/volunteer driver from Canopy of Neighbors is giving me a ride. When I come home,will be calling the Canopy members I call every Monday
The rest of my day,try to take another walk depending on the weather, read NYT,local paper, play couple of games on my smartphone. After dinner, tackle daily NYT crossword puzzle.I usually finish Mon& Tues sometimes Wed.


----------



## Lee

If the sun comes out I will start a little yard cleanup and uncover all the stuff under a tarp. Does not look too promising though so in that case I will finish stuffing cushions for the sunroom furniture.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a gloriously sunny day. I went out without a coat,  and I was still very hot while I was out... not complaining tho'...

Drove south to the next town to pick up my prescription specs, and I wasn't at all surprised that they all weren't there. The reading glasses, and my sunglasses were there but the specs for using while on the computer were not, so they had to call and chase them up, and apparently they won't arrive now for another week! ..irritating.. but in the great scheme of things it doesn't matter a great deal... MY new sunglasses are a little bit cat's -eye shaped, but they look fine I think..

Got my tyres inflated at the garage while I was over in that town..I was surprised how low they'd got..they were down to 25/26 instead of  35 front / and 32psi..rear..annoyingly no car wash over there nor is there one in my town either.. so I had to drive back and by pass 2 towns including my own, to get to yet another town west of the county for their one and only Jet wash place.. it's beyond belief really, that there's so few places to wash the car. Anyway I got soaked because the slight breeze that there was  blowing on me as I jet washed the left side of the car..    my fragrance was now car wash soap..

Went into  the  department store afterwards ... and Picked up 2 Navy blue faux mink cushions for the spare room bed.. and a  super quality white  quilted Duvet cover set in the 'everything 50 % off'' sale... as well as 2 small cement plant holders..one grey with a gold band and the other white with a similar god band.. got them for £3 each, they're over £10 online each...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Decided today was house cleaning and cooking day. Vacuumed, and cleaned the bathrooms. The blue velvet couch in the living room was completely covered in dog hair. Took half an hour to clean off the hair, and slobber. She knows she's not supposed to be on there, but when I go upstairs at night, she makes herself at home. She's not allowed upstairs at all, as my OCD requires I have at least one easy to clean area. That training endeavor seems to have finally paid off. Pulled out some camping sheets and a foam pad, and covered the couch. Have to decide whether to just let her on there, or resort to getting a shock collar. Hate to go that route, but I won't have an non obedient dog. Pretty much done cleaning and heading out to grill some chicken and sausage, and make some soup for the next week. Well forgot to post this the other day. Have resolved the dog on the couch issue, by setting mouse traps on the couch. Went up to bed, and was reading when I heard, snap, snap. She has not been on the couch since (no dogs were injured in the making of this film). Credit to a friend of mine for the idea.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So much for my Big Plan to put the greenhouse together. It's going to take two people so it won't happen until Friday when DSIL has a day off.

DD and I did get groceries this morning, and the lawn got mowed so I wasn't a complete slug.

Tomorrow it's back to work, which means getting up at 4:30am


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m normally an I-brake-for-butterflies kinda gal but when you mess with my ability to make coffee in the morning you are in trouble!



Look-out, ants!  Sounds like she means business!

You picked the wrong kettle, this time!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> It's been a gloriously sunny day. I went out without a coat,  and I was still very hot while I was out... not complaining tho'...
> 
> Drove south to the next town to pick up my prescription specs, and I wasn't at all surprised that they all weren't there. The reading glasses, and my sunglasses were there but the specs for using while on the computer were not, so they had to call and chase them up, and apparently they won't arrive now for another week! ..irritating.. but in the great scheme of things it doesn't matter a great deal... MY new sunglasses are a little bit cat's -eye shaped, but they look fine I think..
> 
> Got my tyres inflated at the garage while I was over in that town..I was surprised how low they'd got..they were down to 25/26 instead of  35 front / and 32psi..rear..annoyingly no car wash over there nor is there one in my town either.. so I had to drive back and by pass 2 towns including my own, to get to yet another town west of the county for their one and only Jet wash place.. it's beyond belief really, that there's so few places to wash the car. Anyway I got soaked because the slight breeze that there was  blowing on me as I jet washed the left side of the car..    my fragrance was now car wash soap..
> 
> Went into  the  department store afterwards ... and Picked up 2 Navy blue faux mink cushions for the spare room bed.. and a  super quality white  quilted Duvet cover set in the 'everything 50 % off'' sale... as well as 2 small cement plant holders..one grey with a gold band and the other white with a similar god band.. got them for £3 each, they're over £10 online each...


I love these. Interesting design for those pots and beautiful plants!! I wish I could grow live plants. I killed every last one of them, even when I thought I was taking good care of them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Again, I slept later than planned today.  I watched a little T.V., loaded and ran the dishwasher and played Words With Friends. I spent several hours making lists of what floppy disks each of my songs is on. At the same time I made sure each song is on at least two disks and deleted music that was no longer viable to work with or was on too many disks. I wound up listening to several...some I'd forgotten about. I later decided to play along with some of them because It's been over a decade since I composed/played some of them and I've gotten rusty. It felt good to be back in the (music) zone. I still have a couple more disks to check out. I love myself sometimes.  I was looking for something to use when I found the printed sheets I'd done years ago... ready for me to list the songs alphabetically and note which disk each is on.
@Pecos


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yesterday was the nicest day we've had this year, but it's colder and dull today.  At least it's dry.  The cherry trees that we bought are starting to show signs of life, so it will soon be time to plant them out.   I've also got some Jasmine to plant out and I'm on the lookout for an ornamental quince for a splash of colour. 

Going down to Aberdeen today.  Until a couple of years ago, I could get a bus into the nearest town and then a bus to the city.  Then there were cutbacks and then Covid , so now I either drive all the way, or just 8 miles into town where the bus still runs to the city.  Being over 60, I get free bus travel within Scotland, so although it's slower, it saves the cost of petrol and parking.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Yesterday was the nicest day we've had this year, but it's colder and dull today.  At least it's dry.  The cherry trees that we bought are starting to show signs of life, so it will soon be time to plant them out.   I've also got some Jasmine to plant out and I'm on the lookout for an ornamental quince for a splash of colour.
> 
> Going down to Aberdeen today.  Until a couple of years ago, I could get a bus into the nearest town and then a bus to the city.  Then there were cutbacks and then Covid , so now I either drive all the way, or just 8 miles into town where the bus still runs to the city.  Being over 60, I get free bus travel within Scotland, so although it's slower, it saves the cost of petrol and parking.


yes we had a beautiful day yesterday, and today it's just as gloriously Sunny, and is expected to be all week.   

We too get free bus pass here for over 60's  and can be used not just here in the south but all over England. Very handy if I lived in the city, but as I live in the rural shires where buses are limited to a couple a day, not so handy...


----------



## Lee

Today first thing, Have to go out and buy a new mini blind. A neighborhood cat which is not supposed to be out according to the park rules had the audacity to sit on the porch railing and peer into the sunroom.

What a ruckus, I heard growling, hissing and ran into the room to find Riley mano a mano mode in the cat version of Rambo wanting to tear the intruder limb from limb.

Glad the window was shut or I would have been replacing a screen too.


----------



## WheatenLover

I have been reading a lot - 2 books a day. Doing some chores. Paying attention to the dog.


----------



## RFW

Lee said:


> Today first thing, Have to go out and buy a new mini blind. A neighborhood cat which is not supposed to be out according to the park rules had the audacity to sit on the porch railing and peer into the sunroom.
> 
> What a ruckus, I heard growling, hissing and ran into the room to find Riley mano a mano mode in the cat version of Rambo wanting to tear the intruder limb from limb.
> 
> Glad the window was shut or I would have been replacing a screen too.


Sure can't have that or there'll be scratches everywhere!


----------



## Pepper

I lost my precious cat Max Sunday at 8pm.  He died in my arms with his sister Buffy sitting next to us. She sat with him for hours afterwards.  My son saw him before and after and yesterday removed him to Vet's office & spent day with us.

Today just adjusting.  Will go out shopping later; have scheduled appt. on Zoom w/therapist; going to see Grandson tomorrow, I hope.

Lost a lot of energy.  Very dramatic exit.  Very sad.  Was so proud to have TWO cats.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning,lightly raining temp was 36
 This morning, going to Canopy of Neighbors office to do some filing,anything else Wendy or Sasha need me to do
The rest of my day,get my tax stuff ready to take to my accountant tomorrow,hope to get another walk in before the rain comes back this afternoon,read NYT,local paper


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pepper said:


> I lost my precious cat Max Sunday at 8pm.  He died in my arms with his sister Buffy sitting next to us. She sat with him for hours afterwards.  My son saw him before and after and yesterday removed him to Vet's office & spent day with us.
> 
> Today just adjusting.  Will go out shopping later; have scheduled appt. on Zoom w/therapist; going to see Grandson tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> Lost a lot of energy.  Very dramatic exit.  Very sad.  Was so proud to have TWO cats.


So sorry, @Pepper .  So hard to lose a beloved pet


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I lost my precious cat Max Sunday at 8pm.  He died in my arms with his sister Buffy sitting next to us. She sat with him for hours afterwards.  My son saw him before and after and yesterday removed him to Vet's office & spent day with us.
> 
> Today just adjusting.  Will go out shopping later; have scheduled appt. on Zoom w/therapist; going to see Grandson tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> Lost a lot of energy.  Very dramatic exit.  Very sad.  Was so proud to have TWO cats.


Oh I'm so sorry Pepper... I know how much you love your cats...


----------



## Sliverfox

Sorry to read of the lost of your  cat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Tax papers are at  our accountant.
Time to start  house  cleaning.

Will start upstairs its not  that messy.
Do have pile of bags that  should be dropped off  to Goodwill store.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Going to bath the dog, and necessarily myself. Then heading into town for groceries and other errands. After that going up north for a massage, and visit friends. So a day off from shop work, but got a lot done yesterday, and a day off occasionally is good for the soul, and body.


----------



## charry

Drove to the quays with hubby, it was nice but windy ,when headed to the end, so turned around 

we were stuck in traffic going home , as the bridge was stuck open for half an hour …..
a 5 mins trip home , ended up 45mins ….grrrrrr


----------



## Trila

Yesterday's shopping trip was horrible. First of all, I haven't been feeling great this week (nothing serious just the same ol' stuff), so I just wanted to get the shopping over with and get home. Well, unfortunately, Wal-Mart had other plans. They are in the process of a major remodeling project....everything was moved around. Clothes were in the middle of the food section, and there was one aisle of food in the middle of the Ladies underwear! The signs up above the aisles had not been updated to reflect what was actually in each aisle, so people were aimlessly wandering around (me included) trying to find things. Oh, and the aisles are narrower now, and it's harder to maneuver around other people's carts. By the time I was done, I was soooo craby! I needed someone to put my down for a nap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad that I won't need to go back for several weekend. Hopefully they will be done by then.

Andy has also not been feeling well this week...I don't know what was wrong. He had several changes in behavior, all of which could be explained away. However, I worry when there is more than one behavioral change at a time. I'm happy to say that today he is mostly back to being himself. And that is good because I was missing the old Andy! The final test will be later when I go out to check the fences. If he goes with me for the walk, then I'll know that he is ok.

I don't plan on doing much today, so that I'm feeling ok while at the rink tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky

@Pepper  .. My condolences on the loss of your precious Max.


----------



## StarSong

@Pepper, I'm so sorry that Max died.  It's so painful to say goodbye to a loved one.  Sending {{hugs}} your way.


----------



## AnnieA

So sorry to see you lost your Max, @Pepper.    You have a wonderful son!


----------



## AnnieA

Going to plant strawberries today.  I lost my established beds last year to leaf spot fungus caused by an extended period of rain.  Also plan to cull clutter.


----------



## Lee

Pepper said:


> I lost my precious cat Max Sunday at 8pm.  He died in my arms with his sister Buffy sitting next to us. She sat with him for hours afterwards.  My son saw him before and after and yesterday removed him to Vet's office & spent day with us.


Pepper, so sorry that Max is no longer with you. Give Buffy lots of hugs, she feels the pain too. Max may be gone but the good memories with be with you forever. Hugs.


----------



## Georgiagranny

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love these. Interesting design for those pots and beautiful plants!! *I wish I could grow live plants. I killed every last one of them, even when I thought I was taking good care of them.*


@OneEyedDiva The secret is in the amount of benign neglect! Unfortunately, I don't know the correct amount. What works for one, doesn't necessarily work for another.

@hollydolly I love those pots, too. It's what I'd call understated elegance. 

@Pepper So so sorry DD had to have her dog put down two weeks ago. It's hard to lose a friend.


----------



## Kaila

@Pepper 
So sorry for your loss, of one of your 2 dear ones. 
He surely was loved. You take such good care of them.
Give extra attention to your Buffy.  She and you need each other, all the more, now.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I looked at the results of my experiment of using my smartphone to take pictures of all the old photos in an album and having them upload themselves to the unlimited online storage in Amazon Prime.  Overall it was a success, but a lot of the photos showed up sideways or upside down.  I tried editing one to rotate it, but to do that required several steps plus saving the rotated version locally and uploading it, then deleting the upside down version.  Too much work for the number of photos that uploaded wonky.  And I have many more albums, so I'd rather spend my current time getting the pictures uploaded. I'll plan on rotating all the photos someday in the distant future when I have nothing else to do.

@Pepper  - so sorry about Max.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Trila

I just found out that my terminally ill friend, Ruth, passed away last Sunday. 

Last Thurs, Erin (mutual friend, and Ruth's BFF) sent me a text that Ruth had gone into hospice. I went to see her on Fri. Somehow, Sun night, I never received the text telling me that she was gone.

Her pain is over, and she is at peace.


----------



## Kaila

@Trila  ....thinking of you, and of your friend.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> @Trila  ....thinking of you, and of your friend.


Thank you....


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I just found out that my terminally ill friend, Ruth, passed away last Sunday.
> 
> Last Thurs, Erin (mutual friend, and Ruth's BFF) sent me a text that Ruth had gone into hospice. I went to see her on Fri. Somehow, Sun night, I never received the text telling me that she was gone.
> 
> Her pain is over, and she is at peace.


Trila.....so sorry for the loss of your friend.
She will always be with you, in Memories, in your HEART, and will never fade.
God has another ANGEL...She will REST in PEACE.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've done very little after yesterdays' running around.

It was a lovely day but I've got used to the fact that if I do a lot of driving and going from place to place in one day I need to take it easy the next.. so I do..but that doesn't mean sitting around, necessarily.. 

Today I got up on the ladders and cleaned the porch Canopy.. I'd noticed that there was a slight discolouration where we've had a lot of rain and it looked almost like moss had started to take hold, so I got up there and it cleaned right off and it came up like new again.

Got a little more concern about my garden paths they're beginning to get very mossy . My estranged husband would always have dealt with that in the past but I can't seem to get rid of it. I tried using Wet & Forget a few weeks ago but it didn't make the slightest bit of difference, so I'm a little concerned it's going to get a real carpet of moss on the paths.. might have to call a gardener in..,


----------



## Jules

@Pepper, spend lots of time hugging Buffy tonight.  You both will need the love.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> I just found out that my terminally ill friend, Ruth, passed away last Sunday.
> 
> Last Thurs, Erin (mutual friend, and Ruth's BFF) sent me a text that Ruth had gone into hospice. I went to see her on Fri. Somehow, Sun night, I never received the text telling me that she was gone.
> 
> Her pain is over, and she is at peace.
> View attachment 213250


Trila I know what it's like to lose a friend. You have my deepest sympathy. May she R.I.P.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had quite a day. I got some little things done as well as a "big" thing.
~Took a load (really a double load) down to the laundry room at 4:30 a.m.
~Refilled my laundry supplies and disinfected the plastic handle bags I use to bring the clothes upstairs.
~Sorted and bagged what I'll launder next
~Dried the clothes (in my dryer), put the hang-ables away but haven't put everything away yet.
~Finally made calls to Aetna then to the NJ State Health Benefits Program with questions about changing my medicare coverage  from Aetna Open Access to Aetna PPO
~Swiffered my floors and cleaned my bathroom. Next up when I get off SF is cleaning up the kitchen.
~I watched a little T.V., had a nice conversation with my BFF and played Words With Friends & Cody Cross.


----------



## Pinky

I just had an email from my nephew that my half-brother is at home under hospice care. His cancer has returned and is inoperable. Fortunately, we had the opportunity to meet a few times over the years. He is the eldest. Another half-brother passed several years ago. Sadly, they were estranged .. as we were, for too many years of our lives.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I just had an email from my nephew that my half-brother is at home under hospice care. His cancer has returned and is inoperable. Fortunately, we had the opportunity to meet a few times over the years. He is the eldest. Another half-brother passed several years ago. Sadly, they were estranged .. as we were, for too many years of our lives.


sorry to hear that Pinky, so sad...


----------



## Jules

Sorry that are losing your brother, @Pinky.


----------



## katlupe

I am sorry about your brother, @Pinky.


----------



## Lee

Pinky, sorry to hear about your brother


----------



## MickaC

What i did yesterday.....Did the usual cleaning chores.
It was such a great day......+12.....some sun.....so i spent a lot of time enjoying the day.
Sat on the deck......listening to the first of the Canada Geese, heard a couple of spring birds singing, had my ipad pad out with me.
Also love seeing the SNOW MELT.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> I just had an email from my nephew that my half-brother is at home under hospice care. His cancer has returned and is inoperable. Fortunately, we had the opportunity to meet a few times over the years. He is the eldest. Another half-brother passed several years ago. Sadly, they were estranged .. as we were, for too many years of our lives.


So sorry PINKY. 
Praying his passing is peaceful.
My thoughts and sympathy are with you and your family.


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac,,put up couple of  bird houses.


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly @katlupe @Lee @Jules @MickaC 

Thank you .. I wish I'd had more time while younger to get to know him better. He had an unusual life - joined the Navy at 16, saw the world that way. Until just a few years ago, I last saw him just before he went off to see the world. He'd come to see Mom, and boosted me up to the ceiling. I would have been a toddler. Apparently, he is not in pain, and is ready to leave this earth.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for sharing the special story with us, @Pinky 
I too, am thinking of him, and of you.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila  So sorry to hear about your friend. I'm glad you got to visit before she died.

@Pinky Also sorry to hear about your brother. It's good to have nice/fun memories of him.

And for my own news of the day: The co-worker who'd been making every effort to make my work life uncomfortable? She finally went too far. Our supervisor was there and heard her dissing me and complaining that she wanted more money. Then she wandered around for a while among the shelves of cookies, breads, pies, desserts, after showing up late and even after seeing five racks of baked goods waiting to be packaged/priced/put out on the shelves. (A baking rack holds 12 trays of cookies, bread...whatever.)

She was so nasty to me this morning that the thought entered my head to call tomorrow morning and claim that I was far too ill to work. However, tomorrow morning would have rolled around, and I wouldn't have done it. Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, used to call me "Responsible Roberta." Never mind that my name isn't Roberta. LOL

I guess it was the last straw for our supervisor. They both disappeared for a while, and he came back alone and said we're going to have to hire a new bakery clerk. Huh? I asked if she quit. He said no, that she was upstairs getting fired. These days when employers are thrilled to get a person with a pulse, you gotta be pretty bad to get fired.

He told me that he hasn't been unaware of what was going on with her, that she doesn't like "us old people" (he's 57) and that she simply didn't want to work. I really did believe he hadn't noticed...

Whew.  Now I feel guilty because I'm not exactly gloating but certainly feeling a bit of Schadenfreude. DD says it's very becoming on me, like a pleasant shade of lavender


----------



## hollydolly

Wooohooo..... this is for her... being as it's ST Paddy's day tomorrow.. hope she didn't let the door hit her where the good lord split her...








..what a relief for you GG... great news, lets' hope you get a much better worker next time


----------



## Sliverfox

GG
Remember what goes around, comes around,,,so at some time in that   young lady's  life she  will be"old."


----------



## Sliverfox

So nice  out ,, have been taking Mac out & do yard work at same time.
Not the best way, with him on his leash & me with handful of  rotting  wood.

I did hang  his  leash handle  over a metal rod & got more  old wood hauled to burn pit.
Need the ATV to get the last  pieces,,, & hubby took it.  

Mac decided he didn't want the harness  or leash, started to roll & fight the leash.

Don't think hubby will let me fence all of our lawn ,, but we need somewhere  to let Mac run.


----------



## Pinky

Georgiagranny said:


> And for my own news of the day: The co-worker who'd been making every effort to make my work life uncomfortable? She finally went too far. Our supervisor was there and heard her dissing me and complaining that she wanted more money. Then she wandered around for a while among the shelves of cookies, breads, pies, desserts, after showing up late and even after seeing five racks of baked goods waiting to be packaged/priced/put out on the shelves. (A baking rack holds 12 trays of cookies, bread...whatever.)
> 
> She was so nasty to me this morning that the thought entered my head to call tomorrow morning and claim that I was far too ill to work. However, tomorrow morning would have rolled around, and I wouldn't have done it. Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, used to call me "Responsible Roberta." Never mind that my name isn't Roberta. LOL
> 
> I guess it was the last straw for our supervisor. They both disappeared for a while, and he came back alone and said we're going to have to hire a new bakery clerk. Huh? I asked if she quit. He said no, that she was upstairs getting fired. These days when employers are thrilled to get a person with a pulse, you gotta be pretty bad to get fired.
> 
> He told me that he hasn't been unaware of what was going on with her, that she doesn't like "us old people" (he's 57) and that she simply didn't want to work. I really did believe he hadn't noticed...
> 
> Whew.  Now I feel guilty because I'm not exactly gloating but certainly feeling a bit of Schadenfreude. DD says it's very becoming on me, like a pleasant shade of lavender


Yes! It's good to know that your supervisor took action, finally.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> GG
> Remember what goes around, comes around,,,so at some time in that   young lady's  life she  will be"old."


Supervisor said the same thing!


----------



## dobielvr

Potted a couple of plants.

Now, I'm waiting for the DogDaddy to come and pick up the dogs.  It's been 17 days...
Things have been much better since I've been keeping them outdoors.

The pay is good, so I'm thankful for that.  And, they really are good dogs, just w/bad habits.


----------



## Autumn72

Loads of laundry, changing bed linens, dishes, decluttering the couch full of closet stuff  checking mail  throwing garbage out in trash room, sweeping up floor  mail junk accumulation alone with catalog bs galore. My mailbox (all inside building) has been taken over by catalogs and ads from email sold to these businesses. OK I think that should be quite enough.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila  So sorry to hear about your friend. I'm glad you got to visit before she died.
> 
> @Pinky Also sorry to hear about your brother. It's good to have nice/fun memories of him.
> 
> And for my own news of the day: The co-worker who'd been making every effort to make my work life uncomfortable? She finally went too far. Our supervisor was there and heard her dissing me and complaining that she wanted more money. Then she wandered around for a while among the shelves of cookies, breads, pies, desserts, after showing up late and even after seeing five racks of baked goods waiting to be packaged/priced/put out on the shelves. (A baking rack holds 12 trays of cookies, bread...whatever.)
> 
> She was so nasty to me this morning that the thought entered my head to call tomorrow morning and claim that I was far too ill to work. However, tomorrow morning would have rolled around, and I wouldn't have done it. Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, used to call me "Responsible Roberta." Never mind that my name isn't Roberta. LOL
> 
> I guess it was the last straw for our supervisor. They both disappeared for a while, and he came back alone and said we're going to have to hire a new bakery clerk. Huh? I asked if she quit. He said no, that she was upstairs getting fired. These days when employers are thrilled to get a person with a pulse, you gotta be pretty bad to get fired.
> 
> He told me that he hasn't been unaware of what was going on with her, that she doesn't like "us old people" (he's 57) and that she simply didn't want to work. I really did believe he hadn't noticed...
> 
> Whew.  Now I feel guilty because I'm not exactly gloating but certainly feeling a bit of Schadenfreude. DD says it's very becoming on me, like a pleasant shade of lavender


Sounds like your day "came up roses!".  Good for you!  I love when things finally go right!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to work and looking forward to not having The Albatross there to torment me!


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 3.30pm and the sun is moving round to the front of the house from the back. 

I got some gardening done in the back , it's been such a gloriously sunny day and really feels warm in the sunshine, my back garden has always been a hot spot... No mowing or anything heavy.. but just general tidying up, sweeping up leaves, on the paths  , sweeping away winter  cobwebs..on the doors of the outbuildings . I did dig the edging alongside one edge of the lawn...  but it didn't take long to do because we had torrential rain yesterday so the ground is very soft.. 

I've left the rest of the edging for another day...  oh and I scraped up the moss from between the paving slabs, also very quick because  it was similarly soft.. so I just used a trowel


----------



## Pappy

Almost noon here and we’ve got our groceries already. Wife has hair appointment at 1:00 so I’ll wait in the car and read while she has that done. Clear sailing after that.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Misa and I are preparing the front yard and goat field where they put in the new well for planting grass. I shoveled /turned over 30x 4 yards of packed soil while Misa smoothed it and picked out rocks/some large. In the front yard we had to remove about 3 wheel barrels of sand and then use one of these to mix the soil and remove rocks. front yard is abut 30 x 4 yards also.


It will rain tomorrow so we have been at it for a couple days. It isn't so easy doing it all by hand, we would have used our tractor for a lot of it, but it died a few years back.


----------



## Sliverfox

Dental  appointment this morning.
Was just  for cleaning of teeth,, but  I still don't like  going to dentist.

Don't plan on  doing much this afternoon.
I have couple pairs of pants that need shortened,,may  do that.

Time to get  the Spring  clothes  out & sorted .
Seeing pretty tops online makes me want  something new,,,,,,,,
 But I  have a  summer  top  I bought  last Fall.


----------



## Pinky

It's a lazy day today .. OD'ing on YouTube music and going to finish reading my last book (of 5), as I've got 8 more books waiting at the library for me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a perfectly glorious day here. When I went to work at 6am it was foggy. The sun came out around 9 and it's 71 now. In a little while DD and I are going to the garden center. I expect to be broke by 2:30 but there will be lots of bedding plants with a new home


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunshine & 65* weather are beating  house cleaning.
Raked off dead weeds,, spread  a bit of lime around Mac's   'wee' tree.

Going to wander over to wood pile hope to get some  sawdust  to put in the clean  flower  bed by front door.

Couldn't find last years  sun hat,,,Mac had chewed on it,,,, thought I fixed & put it in the closet.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Getting ready to head to home base in SE GA… first day of six off
Gotta pick up my taxes 
Meet with friends
CHURCH (I have not been able to attend Sunday Mass x4 weeks due to work— and I realize God understands with the profession I’m in but I am running on spiritual fumes! )
Declutter some in my bedroom so the cleaning service can do the deep-cleaning next time
and whatever else comes up 

y’all have a great day


----------



## moviequeen1

When I got out of bed at 6:10am looked out my bedroom window saw  full moon
On my early walk around 6:40,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still dark outside,the birds were  beginning to chirp,saw 'thumper/thumperina'{baby rabbitt} scatter across the lawn as I went to  store to buy  milk temp was 40 with no wind
 I had no plans today,my mid morning walk at 10:15 I strolled over to close friends Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away} she was home,had a nice visit. Yesterday she sent me email about the possibility of them getting another family dog. They  are interested in another pharoh hound this dog is Aker's{my buddy boy} great nephew, turns 1 in May. The handler told them he has a 'goofy personality' just like bb did. She showed me pictures the handler sent  he looks just like him. They plan to go check him out during Easter break
My afternoon walk went around apt complex twice a beautiful,warm day here temps near 70


----------



## Paco Dennis

this pictures of our yard work referring to post

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/post-2043623

front yard  

goat yard


----------



## Sassycakes

I am very proud of what I have accomplished today. I finally found my brain. Actually, I found it 2x's today. Early today my taskbar came up on the right side of the screen instead of the bottom where it always is located. I finally resolved than when I turned it on tonight it was back on the side. Lucky for me after a while I fixed it again. I should have played the lottery tonight since I might be having a lucky streak.


----------



## Lee

Putzing around here till it is time for the income tax appointment.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious day again, sunny and warm... I was going to go out but Friday the roads are jammed solid around here all day instead of just rush hour. Mainly people heading into London for the weekend or out of London to the country or coast.

Instead I cleared even more stuff from the estranged o/h's room.. emptied drawers, re-arranged closets, and then used the empty drawers to transfer all of  my winter clothing..chunky sweaters , fleece jogging bottoms etc.. all of which take up too much room in my dressing room.. ..

I've been up and down ladders like a window cleaner, lifting boxes onto high shelves in the closets. I only hope I'll remember what's in what box... I'd label them but the boxes are covered in a tweed like fabric, and the paper tabs I tried, just won't stick..

Stopped now because my back is killing me, and I want to be well for Monday when I'm going into the city to the Ideal Home Exhibition.. and I have to go by train & tube.. or it would take me hours to drive and all car parks surrounding the Olympia will be not only hugely expensive they'll be full up.. so it's important my back isn't painful by Monday..


----------



## Mizmo

The thumb saga

Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb. 
 Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours. 

I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action

So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !  
Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.

All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions

Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> 
> Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb.
> Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours.
> 
> I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action
> 
> So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !
> Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.
> 
> All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions
> 
> Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


I actually think this is grounds to sue. I'm sorry this has come about


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> 
> Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb.
> Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours.
> 
> I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action
> 
> So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !
> Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.
> 
> All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions
> 
> Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


I agree that is very sad, and terrible and angering.
Definitely don't feel bad about the rant.  Actually you are just sharing with us. A true rant on this topic , would be far bigger and much worse.

Very sorry for how they handled this, 
and for what you have gone through and still must go through.

I am glad you went to the emergency, and now have gotten some things scheduled a small bit better.  Which they should have done anyway, but it did put a fire under them.  
Thank you for updating us.  I think of you and your situation, often.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, how upsetting.  Rant all you want, you deserve to.  Age really does blur the opinion of doctors.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> 
> Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb.
> Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours.
> 
> I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action
> 
> So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !
> Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.
> 
> All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions
> 
> Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


oh this is just terrible, something that has happened probably needlessly... I can't imagine how upset you must be, but the very least we can do here is listen to you whenever you want to rant, and if anyone has a reason to..then it's you...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, how upsetting.  Rant all you want, you deserve to.  Age really does blur the opinion of doctors.


jeez ain't that the truth ?


----------



## Sliverfox

Mizmo,, my thoughts & prayers are with you as you go through this operation.

Your thumb issues  far  outweighs the  blood blister I had on my knuckle after the dermatologist  burnt it as part of per-cancer treatment.


----------



## Autumn72

I agree, these doctors  and transferring their duties to other people they hire to coordinate their many additional patients is horrifying 
Meaning too many hands in the pot.
To know wear all the complete results are in the circle of distribution too many ways for a doctor surgeon to finalize important issues like cancer!!!
This you know government rules the many systems that ensures that no one can be fired.
As my results was in a hospital issue with a evil young nurse under a disguise as her voice was the sounds of a little girl of nine. I do not have to exaggerate one bit.
She sir is confident her job as a nurse is protected by her CO-WORKERS as I had tried to report her to the nurse that worked on the next shift.

OK forgive me the hijacking of his post
I agree something needs to be done immediately the crew will only deflect the time results for these doctors ha v e why too many additional workers in between their jobs their duty to give results to a timely matter that concerns your LIFE.
SHAME ON THESE DOCTORS and their practices like a meat market!
Shameful yet no one under them can break this chain reaction of the too many jobs coordinated to make it easier for the doctor. These jobs may seem as a great improvement but they are not concerning time. You do have a legit case.


----------



## jujube

Today, I went to a big art festival.  

There was stunningly beautiful art. There was so-so art. There was .....uh....."interesting" art, you know, the type you walk by and then say to your companion, "what the hell was THAT?"

Since I didn't win the lottery this week, I came home with nothing but an $8 cup of lemonade.....yes $8, but it was delicious.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> 
> Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb.
> Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours.
> 
> I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action
> 
> So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !
> Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.
> 
> All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions
> 
> Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


I am DEEPLY SORRY for what you're having to face and go through, Mizmo.
TOTALLY UNEXCEPTABLE.
I PRAY things speed up NOW.....
My good thoughts are with you.
Try and stay strong.
You have the support of all of us here.


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> I actually think this is grounds to sue. I'm sorry this has come about


 Hmmm...I would never get anywhere with that...they all stick together like glue...

Actually, I did a little research on reviews for him ( several negatives)  and there was one in particular re a man who had been seeing him for two years about a problem  with negative results and ended up getting  another family Doc .
 He traced the problem back to genetic  factors which were indicated in  files of  this one who had been his family Doc for 20 years !
 His feeling was like mine in that  his age was a factor.....

Just not fair


----------



## mellowyellow

And they say ageism isn't real, disgusting.


----------



## Mizmo

Thank you all for kind thoughts and support....


----------



## Autumn72

Watched second part of Nomad Land 
Alot to take in at once.
A movie of times happening and more so on its way with all the cave ins this country is going through by not too good of Presidents and the groups that reside under them faltering our security with two other counties  not bringing up the back one all trying to takeover in a sneaky way to conquer us who  suffers first is people like me at the very bottom 
I may be beheaded for posting this as is the truth must be squashed so no riots grow against them up there in their lush environments.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> 
> Today recovering from a traumatic yesterday  morning spent in emergency with this very painful thumb.
> Got to be too much to bear so I spent three hours there and ending up only with an injection to relieve pain which was wonderful for a few hours.
> 
> I get home and cancer clinic  rings to ask if I want a cancellation which was that day in relation to consultation with the cancer radiologist which I took since my scheduled date was April 14th. and the cyst is growing larger by the day. I guess my visit to emergency paid off in that respect. I don't think it was a cancellation. The emergency doctor took a few pictures so could have scared them in to action
> 
> So to cut a long story short the new growth on thumb is also cancer and is now way too large and the thumb has to come off !
> Now I wait for appointment for  CT scan  and then another wait for appointment with surgeon for amputation.
> 
> All at this state due in my  and others opinion  to  family physician's ( and others) less than adequate attention and treatment for over two years before I finally got to first surgeon...age being a big factor played in some decisions
> 
> Sorry for rant .....tough times ahead for me....I  just feel like suing someone for a billion dollars...


I'm sorry that you are going through all of this, and having to deal with the pain, too! .  Hugs to you!


----------



## Trila

Fun day at the roller rink today! The school party had around 140 kids, 5th & 6th graders.  The term "controlled chaos" comes to mind....but all of the kids were polite and had a blast!!!!  

After that, we hosted a private birthday party for 2 kids.....they had so much fun, and their family and friends were really nice!

We go back tomorrow for a private party in the morning, and the public session in the afternoon.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well, well, well. How come y'all didn't tell me that I'm "poor"? DSIL helped me figure out my income tax return, and I'm getting $$ from the IRS. A cr@pton of money, which is a lot more than a mere sh!tload Gosh, if we had a negative income tax, I'd be as rich as Croesus! Or maybe even richer.

This is the first return I've filed since 2009 because I'm over 70 and my income was just a hair under whatever is the cutoff. I forget what it is what with all these big numbers swirling around in my head. This working for a paycheck stuff ain't all bad after all.

Between the feds and the state I won't have enough to retire to the South of France, but it's still going to put a nice jingle in my jeans


----------



## HoneyNut

Window repair guy came to measure a garage window that had been broken by hail last year, and before he came I had to shop-vac around the window area to remove zillions of spider egg balls and webs (and a few mommy spiders), and several years of remains of eaten flies.  The stuff of nightmares :::shudder:::


----------



## dobielvr

Went to Quest for some blood work, only to find out I still needed a mask and now they only see you with an appt.
Called my kidney doc to change my appt, but she said I could come there and they'd do my blood work.  

Afterwards, I went to Home Depot for more flowers, pots and potting soil.  
Target, looking for an inexpensive watch.

By this time it's 2pm and I'm starving.  So, I went to The Habit for a nice juicy charburger w/cheese and some onion rings.  I probably won't do that for another 6mos to a year.


----------



## Medusa

Geezer Garage said:


> This morning I serviced the water softener and changed out the whole house filter. This afternoon I moved the T-Bird, and the mower outside to make room to rip lumber for trimming out my interior doors. In a few minutes going out for my walk while the sun is out. Beautiful day here today.View attachment 211211View attachment 211212View attachment 211213BView attachment 211214


Beautiful car!


----------



## Medusa

Took a 3.5 hour nap today.  I've been so exhausted lately, mind and body. 
Yesterday was, I'm pretty sure, my last ingestible marijuana trial.  It's just not working for reasons I won't bore you guys with.

However, I'm still interested in topicals; the cream I use is really helping, albeit for short durations.  And there are bath oils/salts and transdermal patches. So, we'll see.

There's still my therapy and its tools, along with yoga, breathing, etc.  AND we are talking now about the possibility of sending our Boxer, Lucius (who is 19 months now) for therapy/service dog training.    - I hope we can make that work.

Oh, and I started another Voodoo Doll.


----------



## dobielvr

Medusa said:


> Oh, and I started another Voodoo Doll.


Nobody we know...right?


----------



## Lee

Great day yesterday, sun was shining, good day for a drive to a nearby town to get taxes done, no refund, no pay and a stop at the Indian Reserve for gas which was 30 cents a litre lower than in town.

Raining today, it does not rain in the grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Great day yesterday, sun was shining, good day for a drive to a nearby town to get taxes done, no refund, no pay and a stop at the Indian Reserve for gas which was 30 cents a litre than in town.
> 
> Raining today, it does not rain in the grocery store.


30 cents a litre ?...wow !!!


----------



## Lee

You caught me Holly, meant to say 30 cents a litre LOWER ......I can only wish it was 30 cents


----------



## Mr. Ed

March 19, 
I have scuba diving training at 10:00 this morning. I am bringing my dry-suit for SDI Dry Suit certification while working on Open Water skills. Sample list of a few skills to master for OWC. Remove/Replace mask underwater, Partial/Complete underwater mask clearing, Setup/breakdown scuba gear, always have a steady flow of air underwater, never hold your breath, Trim is the proper amount of weight to perform correct buoyancy at surface and depth. Out of air share regulator, and dive computer. 

There is a lot to scuba diving, perhaps that is why I like it so much.


----------



## Medusa

dobielvr said:


> Nobody we know...right?


It isn't finished yet...   
(We missed you at the last Klatch, btw.    ♥


----------



## hollydolly

Done nothing today tbh... It's an absolutely gloriously beautiful day with an Azure blue sky...  and I was going to go out to collect my new computer specs from the Opticians in the next town, but the wind was blowing quite strong, and I hate the damn wind more than any other weather.. so I gave it a thought, could I be bothered to get the car out of the garage, etc ...and I decided nope, ... cannot be bothered, so I've stayed home.

Been in the sun trap of a garden and the wind is only a breeze out there , but otherwise apart from cook lunch and talk to my DD on the phone,  I've done nothing today of any real worth.


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> Done nothing today tbh... It's an absolutely gloriously beautiful day with an Azure blue sky...  and I was going to go out to collect my new computer specs from the Opticians in the next town, but the wind was blowing quite strong, and I hate the damn wind more than any other weather.. so I gave it a thought, could I be bothered to get the car out of the garage, etc ...and I decided nope, ... cannot be bothered, so I've stayed home.
> 
> Been in the sun trap of a garden and the wind is only a breeze out there , but otherwise apart from cook lunch and talk to my DD on the phone,  I've done nothing today of any real worth.


Sounds nice, actually; relaxing.
I have a friend who lives in England and he's been telling me about the breeze this morning as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Medusa said:


> Sounds nice, actually; relaxing.
> I have a friend who lives in England and he's been telling me about the breeze this morning as well.


Depends where in England. here in the south the weather is generally much warmer and dryer than anywhere else in England, particularly in the west and north ..west usually wetter, the North wetter and colder..


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> Depends where in England. here in the south the weather is generally much warmer and dryer than anywhere else in England, particularly in the west and north ..west usually wetter, the North wetter and colder..


My friend lives in the eastern part, in Suffolk and it is apparently breezy there today.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday I grocery shopped. Have done nothing yet today, but have a lot of chores to do.


----------



## dobielvr

Medusa said:


> It isn't finished yet...
> (We missed you at the last Klatch, btw.    ♥


Missed me?  Klatch...not sure I know what you're talking about?


----------



## hollydolly

Medusa said:


> My friend lives in the eastern part, in Suffolk and it is apparently breezy there today.


yes that's only about 70 miles East of here so the weather would be roughly the same


----------



## Medusa

dobielvr said:


> Missed me?  Klatch...not sure I know what you're talking about?


Then I've confused you; sorry about that.  However, you're welcome at Coffee Klatch too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Worked this morning and now have two glorious days off. As soon as I got home, I changed into gardening grubbies, planted more flowers and did some weeding. Only just came in about 30 minutes ago!

We're supposed to have warm and sunny days during my two days off. Yippee.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My elder daughter, my two granddaughters and I went to the Flint River Aquarium in Albany, GA today … great place for kids and we learned a lot and had fun.


----------



## john19485

Got up late had a hard time sleeping this last week , I don't get the reem sleep, just have to get in the groove again, went to the coffee shop, young lady and her son , talked to me about my book, got home fixed breakfast for my wife, cleaned kitchen, went in my room , turned on laptop, checked email's , checked news, now on this form, finished my audio file of my book , just woundering what to do with it, my book sales are in the toilet now, I still sell a book on Amazon every mouth about , but not many, my life has always been kinda complicated, ive met Presdents , and have been friends with some, met actors  , worked with some, have friends rich and poor that I adore, I fall in the middle, just trying to work out if there is any future for me, hard to say .


----------



## AnnieA

I planted broccoli, kale, lettuce, moved a couple of scraggly looking lavender bushes ...and I'm bushed.


----------



## win231

My sister & I got the place ready for a birthday party tomorrow for a friend's 85th.  She & her husband (88) & her sister & 5 other friends will be here for dinner tomorrow.
And (unlike previous get-togethers), I don't care if it rains; I had a new roof, skylights, rain gutters & downspouts this month.


----------



## Jules

Enjoy the party, win and happy 85th to your friend.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Doggone it. 7am and it's as dark out there as the inside of a cow's belly. I hate getting up in the dark and wonder what on earth was on the minds of those geniuses in the senate to pass a bill to make DST permanent


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've already done some washing (at least the machine has) and hung in on the line as it's a good drying day.  Next, a bit of gardening - preparing the ground for some potatoes which I'll plant at the end of the month.
I'm planning to cook gammon with a hot potato salad and sauerkraut for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Doggone it. 7am and it's as dark out there as the inside of a cow's belly. I hate getting up in the dark and wonder what on earth was on the minds of those geniuses in the senate to pass a bill to make DST permanent


Sunrise is at 6am here ...


----------



## hollydolly

It's a lovely sunny day, but it feels a little chilly... I've just done the usual chores nothing else, trying to save my energy for my Train and tube trip tomorrow and then the long walk around the Exhibition centre..., that always tires me out


----------



## Pinky

Been up since 7 a.m.  Checking email, forum. Going out of town today to pick up a few things. It's always nice to see the horses and cows out in the fields on the way there. Looking for men's summer-weight jeans.


----------



## Liberty

Relaxing from yesterday. Probably go grocery shopping. Grand daughter (13) had a great art show yesterday where she sold everything except one little $17 painting.  The show was for the art students, arranged by her art teacher.  She was kind of concerned that the other kids might not like her because everyone was ohing and ahing over her paintings.  Hey, that goes with the territory.  Hope your Sunday is great.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today we are celebrating my grandson's engagement. He took his girlfriend to a concert last night and popped the question and she said yes


----------



## Knight

Planning next major project. Water line replacement from water meter to connection to our home. Want to bring system up to code so will need about 30 feet of Pex 3/4" water line, a vacuum pressure break a pressure control valve, various copper fittings & copper tubing. I'll need at least 3 ball shut off valves because I'm going to separate the irrigation system feeding the back of our home from the front. Reason if there is ever a leak front or back I  reroute water.

Labor to dig will be hired. That part is more work than I want to do.  I plan on taking pics just so I have a record of what is done. 

Once complete my wife wants a 12' long 2' wide planter. Something easy for a change.

But for fun today out to eat & gambol.


----------



## Pepper

Cooking the corned beef I bought on sale.  Deliberately did not have it on St. Pat's Day, if I could still drink maybe I would have!  Looking forward to a week of leftovers!


----------



## dobielvr

Silly me.
Thought we were having nice sunny weather, till the weatherman told me differently.

It's been windy and lightly raining here yesterday and possibly today. The wind is making my attic fan turn and squeal.
Driving me crazy, I hope my neighbors can't hear it!

So, I 've been indoors.  I did step out yesterday and the wind gave me a bit of a headache.
Will be watching movies all day and doing some wash.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Looking forward to cooking some butter chicken with my middle son later today.  

Enjoying the windows being open and the house having a chance to air out from the “stuffy” winter air.

Please pray for my dear Prince Among Men.  He’s got a bad cold at the very least and sounds like a halfback when he coughs


----------



## RFW

We had these little guys last night. My first home cooked meal with my son and his family in two years.


----------



## Don M.

We had one of our Great Granddaughters (10 years old) stay with us yesterday through this morning.  I wish we had 1/2 her Energy.  We spent a good hour going through the house and finding all the toys she played with, but it was fun having her here.   When school ends for the year, we will have her, and the others a few days during the Summer.


----------



## HoneyNut

I finished my taxes last night then agonized over finances until the wee hours, I think I should try to find a free online course in retirement money investment management since I keep being surprised at how poorly I've invested (apparently I never looked at fund expense ratios).  I probably should have used a financial planner but they seem to be very expensive.  Also figured out that half of what I thought were dividends were capital gains, so I suppose I can't count on those re-occurring like dividends?

Consequently I got to bed super late and slept until noon.  Went outside to do my first springtime trimming/weeding and wound up with my pinky finger impaled by the longest splinter of my life.  I plan to call the doctor's office in the morning to ask what their records show for what year I had a tetanus shot.


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> This morning I serviced the water softener and changed out the whole house filter. This afternoon I moved the T-Bird, and the mower outside to make room to rip lumber for trimming out my interior doors. In a few minutes going out for my walk while the sun is out. Beautiful day here today.View attachment 211211View attachment 211212View attachment 211213View attachment 211214


Nice car!!!!  I like your shop, too!


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday I grocery shopped. Have done nothing yet today, but have a lot of chores to do.


If you need any help procrastinating, I have experience.


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> My elder daughter, my two granddaughters and I went to the Flint River Aquarium in Albany, GA today … great place for kids and we learned a lot and had fun.
> 
> View attachment 213759
> View attachment 213760
> View attachment 213761
> View attachment 213762


Awesome times, great memories!  I love all of the smiles!


----------



## Trila

john19485 said:


> Got up late had a hard time sleeping this last week , I don't get the reem sleep, just have to get in the groove again, went to the coffee shop, young lady and her son , talked to me about my book, got home fixed breakfast for my wife, cleaned kitchen, went in my room , turned on laptop, checked email's , checked news, now on this form, finished my audio file of my book , just woundering what to do with it, my book sales are in the toilet now, I still sell a book on Amazon every mouth about , but not many, my life has always been kinda complicated, ive met Presdents , and have been friends with some, met actors  , worked with some, have friends rich and poor that I adore, I fall in the middle, just trying to work out if there is any future for me, hard to say .


It sounds like you have filled your life with many amazing adventures!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Doggone it. 7am and it's as dark out there as the inside of a cow's belly. I hate getting up in the dark and wonder what on earth was on the minds of those geniuses in the senate to pass a bill to make DST permanent


Oh my, the problems that you have!!!!!!  How will you ever survive?!!!!!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's a lovely sunny day, but it feels a little chilly... I've just done the usual chores nothing else, trying to save my energy for my Train and tube trip tomorrow and then the long walk around the Exhibition centre..., that always tires me out


have fun!


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> Today we are celebrating my grandson's engagement. He took his girlfriend to a concert last night and popped the question and she said yes
> View attachment 213862


CONGRATULATIONS to the happy couple!


----------



## Trila

Knight said:


> Planning next major project. Water line replacement from water meter to connection to our home. Want to bring system up to code so will need about 30 feet of Pex 3/4" water line, a vacuum pressure break a pressure control valve, various copper fittings & copper tubing. I'll need at least 3 ball shut off valves because I'm going to separate the irrigation system feeding the back of our home from the front. Reason if there is ever a leak front or back I  reroute water.
> 
> Labor to dig will be hired. That part is more work than I want to do.  I plan on taking pics just so I have a record of what is done.
> 
> Once complete my wife wants a 12' long 2' wide planter. Something easy for a change.
> 
> But for fun today out to eat & gambol.


Good luck....for both project and gambling!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Cooking the corned beef I bought on sale.  Deliberately did not have it on St. Pat's Day, if I could still drink maybe I would have!  Looking forward to a week of leftovers!


Our St Pat's Day celebration consisted of our annual tradition of watching The Quiet Man.  Since both of my freezers are over stocked, I didn't even buy any corned beef this year.  With that in mind, did you save any left overs for me?


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> I finished my taxes last night then agonized over finances until the wee hours, I think I should try to find a free online course in retirement money investment management since I keep being surprised at how poorly I've invested (apparently I never looked at fund expense ratios).  I probably should have used a financial planner but they seem to be very expensive.  Also figured out that half of what I thought were dividends were capital gains, so I suppose I can't count on those re-occurring like dividends?
> 
> Consequently I got to bed super late and slept until noon.  Went outside to do my first springtime trimming/weeding and wound up with my pinky finger impaled by the longest splinter of my life.  I plan to call the doctor's office in the morning to ask what their records show for what year I had a tetanus shot.


I hope you're ok!!!!


----------



## Pepper

Trila said:


> Our St Pat's Day celebration consisted of our annual tradition of watching The Quiet Man.  Since both of my freezers are over stocked, I didn't even buy any corned beef this year.  With that in mind,* did you save any left overs for me*?


C'mon, there's plenty left!


----------



## Sliverfox

Had to help hubby this morning ,,move backhoe,, than the truck.

Threw my day off, been running behind,  laundry, putting  fresh  sheets  on bed,, feeding Mac.

Than hubby  dumped  load of wood hunks,, came in hungry.
 He made a sandwich out  of left over ham loaf.


----------



## StarSong

Went to a beautiful outdoor wedding in Malibu yesterday afternoon.  The weather was a glorious 68°.  

Seeing our son and his wife today. Saw our other son, his wife and their baby at the wedding, and saw our daughter and her family yesterday evening. Life is good.


----------



## Pepper

My son's BD is early April and my grandson's is end of May.  Today I bought my son for his BD a Paw Patrol Game, 'Adventure City Lookout.'   I can't wait till grandson's BD to play with it!  Good thing my son loves toys and has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Knight

decided to add water filter to the plumbing project. Bought filter & schedule 40 PVC pipe & fittings. I'm going to pre plumb this. When ready I'll plumb the in line to filter before going into home supply line.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My son's BD is early April and my grandson's is end of May.  Today I bought my son for his BD a Paw Patrol Game, 'Adventure City Lookout.'   I can't wait till grandson's BD to play with it!  Good thing my son loves toys and has a great sense of humor!


your son is an Aries like me... must be a fab guy...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> your son is an Aries like me... must be a fab guy...


He is and I have had much success in loving Aries people.  They never let me down, ever.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Cutting and fitting more trim in the shop, working with the dog trying to get her house broke, and packing for my trip to Denver tomorrow to see my son and grand daughter. Will be good to have a little change of pace, and hopefully give my back a little break. Tweaked it the other day unloading 4x8x3/4 sheets of particle board (heavy, and awkward stuff to move alone). Not as bullet proof as I once was. Made an appointment with my Rolfing lady to to fix me up, but can't get in until next Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was a lovely sunny day... so I went to London on the train from here  not to see the Queen who sadly we've been told today is now wheelchair bound... but I digress... I went to the Ideal Home Exhibition at Olympia.. and unfortunately it was fairly  tedious, not as it once was in the past with beautiful things for the home, just a bunch of sales people trying to sell everything from weight loss stuff, to time-shares..., so I didn't stay, and I;m happy I;d got the tickets for free

Instead I took a tube across London and went to the Mall... actually to be a little bit pedantic, I had to take a tube and an overground train to get to the mall, but all within the city, and it's quite complicated .. but anyhoo that's where I went...

Bought a few things in one of biggest department stores in the mall but not much else , the place was packed, my photos don't show that but believe me, I was totally surprised that it could be so busy on a Monday .. .I didn't stay long, just a couple of hours, I don't like when it's packed like that, it's no fun tbh.. About 1/2 of the stores are high end designer stores..so I didn't go in those..

Couple of pics from the day I'll post more tomorrow..on the photo thread..

My local little market town station to get the overground train into the city.. took about 20 minutes.. then I had to change at Shepherds' Bush and get a tube to Kensington Olympia..
















Inside the train before everyone go on as we reached the first London stations...thought you might like to see..


..then from there.. more tubes and trains as I said...




..and a pic from the Mall...






here's photos you don't see very often.. but I thought I;d show you anyway... 

Ladies toilets in the mall...











 there's loads of facilities .. and about 40 toilets and sink units in each .. if not more


----------



## Don M.

I played "fire fighter" today.  About noon, one of the neighbors stopped by and asked me to call 911.  He spotted some smoke on the property across the road....nobody home there, as they both work.    I called 911, then put my boots on, grabbed my leaf blower, and rushed over there.  The dead leaves in the forest were burning, and the neighbor was hosing down the yard near the house so it wouldn't spread to the house.  I started blowing the leaves that were burning and by the time the fire dept. arrived, about 15 minutes after I called, we had the fire under control close to the house.  The rest of the forest was a mass of smoke and fire, and the firemen could only let it burn while trying to keep it from spreading further.  My wife called the neighbor lady at work....she's a teacher...and by the time she rushed home, we all had things pretty much under control.  There's some deadwood and stumps that are still smoking, but the rain is coming soon, so that should get rid of the remaining hot spots.  

So, it was an interesting afternoon....but, I wonder how it started, with no one over there since they went to work this morning.


----------



## Jules

Thank goodness you and the other neighbour were there, Don.

Laundry, walked to a grocery store and brought a few things home in my backpack, made lunch and now have a turkey in cooking.  SS, his wife and daughter are arriving for a few days.  Taking a break before I finish peeling potatoes, etc. Hate to do things at the last minute.  

Yesterday I bought a homemade (by someone else) pie for dessert tonight.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> C'mon, there's plenty left!


I'll fire up my broom and be right there!


----------



## Sassycakes

I have one of the worst headaches today. My cousin called and he is obsessed with our ancestry. He spends a lot of time doing research. He found out we were related to Jimmy Kimmel a while ago. Today he said we were related to Matthew Fox.  I have to be honest until we hung up I didn't even know who Matthew Fox was. After an hour conversation about that subject, he told me he got locked out of Facebook and he didn't know why. I know he is always posting rude things about Politics so maybe that's why. Well after all that time on the phone my husbands nephew stopped in for a visit. I love my husband's nephew but I really wanted to take a nap.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I played in the dirt this morning and did some weeding and took a nap and ate some cheesecake for supper with a piece of chocolate for dessert. Hey...a productive day followed by nourishment. Cheesecake has dairy and chocolate has antioxidants. And there's yet another new flower bed in the garden.

Today is the first time since mid-January that I haven't been depressed about going to work after my two days off. No kidding! Why did I get depressed about going to work at a job I really like? _That woman! _And she won't be there tomorrow or any other day. Yippee.

@hollydolly Did you get to spend as much time browsing and shopping as you spent getting there? The mall looks much the same as our malls with the exception that the malls around us have more empty shops than open ones and the anchor stores...the big department stores that were part of the American scene for years...are still open but mostly ghost towns.


----------



## RFW

hollydolly said:


> Today was a lovely sunny day... so I went to London on the train from here  not to see the Queen who sadly we've been told today is now wheelchair bound... but I digress... I went to the Ideal Home Exhibition at Olympia.. and unfortunately it was fairly  tedious, not as it once was in the past with beautiful things for the home, just a bunch of sales people trying to sell everything from weight loss stuff, to time-shares..., so I didn't stay, and I;m happy I;d got the tickets for free
> 
> Instead I took a tube across London and went to the Mall... actually to be a little bit pedantic, I had to take a tube and an overground train to get to the mall, but all within the city, and it's quite complicated .. but anyhoo that's where I went...
> 
> Bought a few things in one of biggest department stores in the mall but not much else , the place was packed, my photos don't show that but believe me, I was totally surprised that it could be so busy on a Monday .. .I didn't stay long, just a couple of hours, I don't like when it's packed like that, it's no fun tbh.. About 1/2 of the stores are high end designer stores..so I didn't go in those..
> 
> Couple of pics from the day I'll post more tomorrow..on the photo thread..
> 
> My local little market town station to get the overground train into the city.. took about 20 minutes.. then I had to change at Shepherds' Bush and get a tube to Kensington Olympia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the train before everyone go on as we reached the first London stations...thought you might like to see..
> 
> 
> ..then from there.. more tubes and trains as I said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a pic from the Mall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's photos you don't see very often.. but I thought I;d show you anyway...
> 
> Ladies toilets in the mall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's loads of facilities .. and about 40 toilets and sink units in each .. if not more


Interesting to see most people wearing either gray or black jackets.


----------



## hollydolly

It's still winter despite the sunshine...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I played in the dirt this morning and did some weeding and took a nap and ate some cheesecake for supper with a piece of chocolate for dessert. Hey...a productive day followed by nourishment. Cheesecake has dairy and chocolate has antioxidants. And there's yet another new flower bed in the garden.
> 
> Today is the first time since mid-January that I haven't been depressed about going to work after my two days off. No kidding! Why did I get depressed about going to work at a job I really like? _That woman! _And she won't be there tomorrow or any other day. Yippee.
> 
> @hollydolly *Did you get to spend as much time browsing and shopping as you spent getting there?* The mall looks much the same as our malls with the exception that the malls around us have more empty shops that open ones and the anchor stores...the big department stores that were part of the American scene for years...are still open but mostly ghost towns.


No.. there's just too much to see and do, its not possible to do it all in one afternoon.,albeit that it's open until 10pm, but I  don't want to be in the city in the dark trying to get home on my own..

In reality you'd need a good couple of days to see and do everything including the casino. and the cinemas .. etc.. and the eateries are just amazing, they've got food from just about every country you;ve heard of , and a lot you haven't...

Our stores are not only all very open, they're thriving, despite online shopping....but that's only in the HUGE malls  and retail parks , the local small town malls with a dozen or a couple dozen stores,   or the small town high street stores are suffering badly..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Our stores are not only all very open, they're thriving, despite online shopping....but that's only in the HUGE malls  and retail parks , the local small town malls with a dozen or a couple dozen stores,   or the small town high street stores are suffering badly..


Hm. The malls here don't seem to have recovered from the lockdown in the early days of the pandemic. I figured it was because people discovered that what with WFH, remote learning for school kids, it was just easier to continue to buy online and not be bothered with driving to and from, hunting parking spots, crowds...

Even the movie theaters are mostly empty, maybe because streaming TV costs a whole lot less than movie tickets and popcorn!

I don't know what it's like in other parts of the country, though.


----------



## RFW

I did something wild today. My son showed me his fairly new Cadillac CT4-V Blackwing and said I should test drive it. So we took it to an abandoned parking lot nearby and I kind of let it rip for a bit. Never driven anything this powerful for a long while. Son probably thought I would jump a curb or something, judging by his facial expression.  It handled so well with traction and stability off and felt light. Really took me back to the old days. A police cruiser came by and I heard my son say "uh oh". They probably thought we were kids joyriding. Anyway, we all had a nice chat and they were just curious. A pretty good day so far. Nice weather too.


----------



## Leann

My day was fairly typical. A morning appointment with the doctor (routine visit) followed by a few errands then back home. Later, an afternoon walk with the dog (gorgeous day, sunny with a gentle breeze). Did some housework then prepared dinner. In between I did some of my part-time contract work (which will be ending in May) and had a few phone conversations with family members and a friend. All in all, a pleasant day.


----------



## ronaldj

fixed shed door and tilled garden, then watched Godfather (again)


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today was a lovely sunny day... so I went to London on the train from here  not to see the Queen who sadly we've been told today is now wheelchair bound... but I digress... I went to the Ideal Home Exhibition at Olympia.. and unfortunately it was fairly  tedious, not as it once was in the past with beautiful things for the home, just a bunch of sales people trying to sell everything from weight loss stuff, to time-shares..., so I didn't stay, and I;m happy I;d got the tickets for free
> 
> Instead I took a tube across London and went to the Mall... actually to be a little bit pedantic, I had to take a tube and an overground train to get to the mall, but all within the city, and it's quite complicated .. but anyhoo that's where I went...
> 
> Bought a few things in one of biggest department stores in the mall but not much else , the place was packed, my photos don't show that but believe me, I was totally surprised that it could be so busy on a Monday .. .I didn't stay long, just a couple of hours, I don't like when it's packed like that, it's no fun tbh.. About 1/2 of the stores are high end designer stores..so I didn't go in those..
> 
> Couple of pics from the day I'll post more tomorrow..on the photo thread..
> 
> My local little market town station to get the overground train into the city.. took about 20 minutes.. then I had to change at Shepherds' Bush and get a tube to Kensington Olympia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the train before everyone go on as we reached the first London stations...thought you might like to see..
> 
> 
> ..then from there.. more tubes and trains as I said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a pic from the Mall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's photos you don't see very often.. but I thought I;d show you anyway...
> 
> Ladies toilets in the mall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's loads of facilities .. and about 40 toilets and sink units in each .. if not more


I can now say that I've seen pictures of restrooms in London!  LOL. Actually, I enjoyed your pictures very much...glad you shared!


----------



## Trila

Don M. said:


> I played "fire fighter" today.  About noon, one of the neighbors stopped by and asked me to call 911.  He spotted some smoke on the property across the road....nobody home there, as they both work.    I called 911, then put my boots on, grabbed my leaf blower, and rushed over there.  The dead leaves in the forest were burning, and the neighbor was hosing down the yard near the house so it wouldn't spread to the house.  I started blowing the leaves that were burning and by the time the fire dept. arrived, about 15 minutes after I called, we had the fire under control close to the house.  The rest of the forest was a mass of smoke and fire, and the firemen could only let it burn while trying to keep it from spreading further.  My wife called the neighbor lady at work....she's a teacher...and by the time she rushed home, we all had things pretty much under control.  There's some deadwood and stumps that are still smoking, but the rain is coming soon, so that should get rid of the remaining hot spots.
> 
> So, it was an interesting afternoon....but, I wonder how it started, with no one over there since they went to work this morning.


Wow....that was quite a day!  I'm glad that no one was hurt.


----------



## Trila

RFW said:


> I did something wild today. My son showed me his fairly new Cadillac CT4-V Blackwing and said I should test drive it. So we took it to an abandoned parking lot nearby and I kind of let it rip for a bit. Never driven anything this powerful for a long while. Son probably thought I would jump a curb or something, judging by his facial expression.  It handled so well with traction and stability off and felt light. Really took me back to the old days. A police cruiser came by and I heard my son say "uh oh". They probably thought we were kids joyriding. Anyway, we all had a nice chat and they were just curious. A pretty good day so far. Nice weather too.


I'm beginning to think that you may still be a kid at heart!  LOL


----------



## Trila

I had an awesome 3 days at the roller rink...a total of 6 parties.   Boy was it busy, and so much fun.  I even got to try a hover board!  (I've been dying to try one!!!!!!!)  It was great!!!!


----------



## RFW

Trila said:


> I had an awesome 3 days at the roller rink...a total of 6 parties.   Boy was it busy, and so much fun.  I even got to try a hover board!  (I've been dying to try one!!!!!!!)  It was great!!!!


I try to be with what I can but you certainly have me beat! A hoverboard? I would have fallen flat on my butt!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I can now say that I've seen pictures of restrooms in London!  LOL. Actually, I enjoyed your pictures very much...glad you shared!


LOL...the long term members here will tell you I often post pictures of things that Non Brits might compare to their own country..,I promise I don't have a fetish about toilets..


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I have to have a "wellness check up" this morning,, at local hospital.


----------



## Pepper

I will be happy today thinking about seeing my grandson tomorrow!


----------



## Liberty

We had severe weather in the area last night... my cat Gigi who I call "doppler cat" went into hiding...we did get  some good rain that was needed.  Thinking it will 
be a good day to "weed" now that the storm has passed.  Hope the others in the path going east will make out fine, too.

Time for coffee, guys.  Make it a  super good day, you hear?!


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I have to have a "wellness check up" this morning,, at local hospital.


why angry Sliverfox ?


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,it was 35 out,birds beginning to chirp,saw a baby 'thumper/'thumperina' scatter across our back lawn
My friend, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip'{we didn't do it last wk},the bank,Kohl's.I'm looking for a new pair of New Balance walking shoes, she's looking sports clothes are on sale
The rest of my day hope to get another walk in before the rain arrives this afternoon,read NYT/local paper, my book
Tonight after dinner, tackle NYT crossword puzzle. At 10pm on History Channel there will be a special program 'Shackelton's Endurance' :The Lost Ice Ship Found. The ship which sank in 1915 was recently found a couple weeks ago at the bottom of Wendell Sea,east of Antartartic Peninsula.They used very expensive undersea drones to find it


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> Today is the first time since mid-January that I haven't been depressed about going to work after my two days off. No kidding! Why did I get depressed about going to work at a job I really like? _*That woman! *_And she won't be there tomorrow or any other day. Yippee.


So glad the coworker who was making your life miserable finally got the axe.  You can enjoy your job again!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> LOL...the long term members here will tell you I often post pictures of things that Non Brits might compare to their own country..,*I promise I don't have a fetish about toilets.. *


Or diapers.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Or diapers.


.or rubber panties...


----------



## Pinky

Today, I am reflecting on my half-brothers life .. mainly regrets that I wasn't able to know him for most of our lives. He was estranged from us, due to my father, his step-father.

He passed away, yesterday .. after being bed-ridden due to cancer, which he had for a number of years. He was to turn 90 this year. He had a long life full of adventure (he joined the Canadian Navy at age 16 .. he told them he was 18).

For the first time, he met our youngest brother a few years ago, at my daughter's wedding. Also, for the first time, he filled in a few blanks concerning family history.

So .. goodbye Gary. Have a good journey to wherever souls go after life on this plane.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Today, I am reflecting on my half-brothers life .. mainly regrets that I wasn't able to know him for most of our lives. He was estranged from us, due to my father, his step-father.
> 
> He passed away, yesterday .. after being bed-ridden due to cancer, which he had for a number of years. He was to turn 90 this year. He had a long life full of adventure (he joined the Canadian Navy at age 16 .. he told them he was 18).
> 
> For the first time, he met our youngest brother a few years ago, at my daughter's wedding. Also, for the first time, he filled in a few blanks concerning family history.
> 
> So .. goodbye Gary. Have a good journey to wherever souls go after life on this plane.


My sympathies on the passing of your brother, the pain of family rifts, and your lost opportunities to connect with Gary. May he rest in peace.


----------



## StarSong

I've scheduled myself to update business paperwork between today and tomorrow.  

My eyes start rolling to the back of my head after a few hours of intensive concentration on Excel spreadsheets for customer purchase orders, my own purchase orders to fulfill them, backorders, delivery receipts and invoices, so I spread the chore over a couple of days. Brain calisthenics.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've done nothing.. . It's very typical of me if I've had a day where a fair bit of travelling was involved the previous day. ..and yesterday in total, I drove to the station, travelled on 3 trains and 3 tubes... and walked around a 60 acre shopping mall as well as a Huge Exhibition centre.. .thankfully I had the foresight to wear trainers and not heels, but despite that my lower back was still very painful , which prompted me to come home earlier than I might have otherwise.

Today is sunny, and 58 degrees but I've only stepped into the garden once today.... 

Tomorrow I hope to be reinvigorated to go out again...


----------



## Mr. Ed

Volunteer at the library


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> LOL...the long term members here will tell you I often post pictures of things that Non Brits might compare to their own country..,I promise I don't have a fetish about toilets..


.....the jury is still out on that! LOL


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I have to have a "wellness check up" this morning,, at local hospital.


Good luck....hope all goes well!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> .or rubber panties...


...I'm starting to wonder about y'all!  Just sayin'!!!


----------



## Trila

Pinky said:


> Today, I am reflecting on my half-brothers life .. mainly regrets that I wasn't able to know him for most of our lives. He was estranged from us, due to my father, his step-father.
> 
> He passed away, yesterday .. after being bed-ridden due to cancer, which he had for a number of years. He was to turn 90 this year. He had a long life full of adventure (he joined the Canadian Navy at age 16 .. he told them he was 18).
> 
> For the first time, he met our youngest brother a few years ago, at my daughter's wedding. Also, for the first time, he filled in a few blanks concerning family history.
> 
> So .. goodbye Gary. Have a good journey to wherever souls go after life on this plane.


Love  & hugs to you and your family. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> ...I'm starting to wonder about y'all!  Just sayin'!!!


no this was just one person  to whom we're referring *ugh*


----------



## Pinky

Looking at flowers online, to send to Alberta.


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry for your loss, @Pinky

_I would like to send some flowers to *you*, as well.
_


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Today, I am reflecting on my half-brothers life .. mainly regrets that I wasn't able to know him for most of our lives. He was estranged from us, due to my father, his step-father.
> 
> He passed away, yesterday .. after being bed-ridden due to cancer, which he had for a number of years. He was to turn 90 this year. He had a long life full of adventure (he joined the Canadian Navy at age 16 .. he told them he was 18).
> 
> For the first time, he met our youngest brother a few years ago, at my daughter's wedding. Also, for the first time, he filled in a few blanks concerning family history.
> 
> So .. goodbye Gary. Have a good journey to wherever souls go after life on this plane.


Pinky.....so sorry for the passing of your brother.
You may have felt like strangers, sadly, but he will forever be in your heart and memories.
He rests in peace now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't been in this thread is some time.  I usually do much the same things most days so I don't want to bore everyone....Today I got up late after taking a little extra sleep medication last night.  I guess I needed the rest.  Yesterday I did a load of laundry and as usual there is more to do.  I need to get to the towels next.  Listening to Spotify right now and watching the news muted.  Of course I have the CC on, though.  A good night to all!


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Haven't been in this thread is some time.  I usually do much the same things most days so I don't want to bore everyone....Today I got up late after taking a little extra sleep medication last night.  I guess I needed the rest.  Yesterday I did a load of laundry and as usual there is more to do.  I need to get to the towels next.  Listening to Spotify right now and watching the news muted.  Of course I have the CC on, though.  A good night to all!


You never bore anyone, Ruthanne.
Happy to read your posts.


----------



## MickaC

Big day........
Garbage to the curb.
Took my wee girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment......she's always so happy after getting all pretty.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> You never bore anyone, Ruthanne.
> Happy to read your posts.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Big day........
> Garbage to the curb.
> Took my wee girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment......she's always so happy after getting all pretty.


My dog is happy then too.  She doesn't like it when I take her there tho.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> My dog is happy then too.  She doesn't like it when I take her there tho.


She doesn't like the ride there, but happy once she's there.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> Today, I am reflecting on my half-brothers life .. mainly regrets that I wasn't able to know him for most of our lives. He was estranged from us, due to my father, his step-father.
> 
> He passed away, yesterday .. after being bed-ridden due to cancer, which he had for a number of years. He was to turn 90 this year. He had a long life full of adventure (he joined the Canadian Navy at age 16 .. he told them he was 18).
> 
> For the first time, he met our youngest brother a few years ago, at my daughter's wedding. Also, for the first time, he filled in a few blanks concerning family history.
> 
> So .. goodbye Gary. Have a good journey to wherever souls go after life on this plane.


@Pinky I am so sorry about your brother.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have an appointment at the Lymphedema clinic for therapy. I wasn't able to go to the last two due to weather and my bf was sick the other time and could not take me. I am thinking of not scheduling any future appointments for this. Other than that, nothing planned. I want to rest my legs as much as possible so I can walk when I get there.


----------



## MickaC

Accountant will be here at 8:30 this morning to do my income taxes.


----------



## Pinky

katlupe said:


> @Pinky I am so sorry about your brother.


@katlupe 
Thank you.

I heard from my nephew this morning. Gary left quietly, and had been having the same dream every day .. his father was waiting for him.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all.....enjoyed reading past post in here this morning, not a lot happening in my world, happy to report no pain in back still, I have appointment Friday for a sonogram of kidney to see if that is the cause, its a mystery.  Going for a pedicure today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jackie23 said:


> Morning all.....enjoyed reading past post in here this morning, not a lot happening in my world, happy to report no pain in back still, I have appointment Friday for a sonogram of kidney to see if that is the cause, its a mystery.  Going for a pedicure today.


I hope your health stays good and kidney is okay.


----------



## Kaila

@CinnamonSugar 
I have been thinking of your dear one, with the terrible cough  
And of you, feeling concerned about him.
I hope he's getting better!


----------



## MickaC

Accountant was 15 minutes early, all done and gone by 10:00.
Getting the usual refund back.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was gloriously sunny... we had 68 degrees here today...

I got my chores done this morning.. good girl I am .. then I went out for the monthly grocery shopping to a town 20 miles north of here... to their retail park, where all the stores I need are right next to each other.. Hardware, Discount, Frozen food shop..  and  Supermarket..  all big box stores .  It was so hot , thankfully I hadn't put a cardigan on and just had a blouse and jeans 

On the way there I stopped of at the lake  and had a little walk , and a  cold drink... and took some pics..

















It really was lovely , warm and peaceful on the lake.... 
 So..a 40 mile round trip for my shopping today.. got stocked up with some A6 notebooks , I noticed when I was in London the other day that I couldn't buy a small notebook  even in the stationary stores, so I wondered if there was a shortage of paper. The Discount store had a lot today , so I got 6...  just in case there _is_ a shortage . I use notebooks all the time... 

Annoyingly when I came out of the supermarket  to go and get my car washed , the jet wash wasn't working, my car is covered in Pigeon  poop... I  paid with my card at the machine and nothing happened.. , and equally when I tried to fill the water bottle . I paid in advance for the water.. not a drop came out.. irritating as heck!!...anyway my back is predictably killing me after 4 hours of heaving lots of shopping around.. and now at 5.15pm, I've got a hot heatpad on my back and a hot cuppa char and a cream cake... ... ..but the good news.. at least for today is that the Chancellor of the Exchequer has knocked 5p a litre off our fuel as from 6pm tonight.. ( 45 mins from now )... I suspect there will be queues a mile long at the pumps shortly... ..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Today was gloriously sunny... we had 68 degrees here today...
> 
> I got my chores done this morning.. good girl I am .. then I went out for the monthly grocery shopping to a town 20 miles north of here... to their retail park, where all the stores I need are right next to each other.. Hardware, Discount, Frozen food shop..  and  Supermarket..  all big box stores .  It was so hot , thankfully I hadn't put a cardigan on and just had a blouse and jeans
> 
> On the way there I stopped of at the lake  and had a little walk , and a  cold drink... and took some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was lovely , warm and peaceful on the lake....
> So..a 40 mile round trip for my shopping today.. got stocked up with some A6 notebooks , I noticed when I was in London the other day that I couldn't buy a small notebook  even in the stationary stores, so I wondered if there was a shortage of paper. The Discount store had a lot today , so I got 6...  just in case there _is_ a shortage . I use notebooks all the time...
> 
> Annoyingly when I came out of the supermarket  to go and get my car washed , the jet wash wasn't working, my car is covered in Pigeon  poop... I  paid with my card at the machine and nothing happened.. , and equally when I tried to fill the water bottle . I paid in advance for the water.. not a drop came out.. irritating as heck!!...anyway my back is predictably killing me after 4 hours of heaving lots of shopping around.. and now at 5.15pm, I've got a hot heatpad on my back and a hot cuppa char and a cream cake... ... ..but the good news.. at least for today is that the Chancellor of the Exchequer has knocked 5p a litre off our fuel as from 6pm tonight.. ( 45 mins from now )... I suspect there will be queues a mile long at the pumps shortly... ..


I hope your back will feel better soon.  I know how those backaches are.  Mine has been trying to give me some pain, there's been some but I'm trying to give it a rest, too, so it doesn't get worse.  That heating pad is a good idea.  I'm going to try and find mine.  I hope your nite is good.


----------



## Murrmurr

Michelle is home today so I'm sort of taking the day off. (iow, Michelle gets to hog all the baby-time)


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I hope your back will feel better soon.  I know how those backaches are.  Mine has been trying to give me some pain, there's been some but I'm trying to give it a rest, too, so it doesn't get worse.  That heating pad is a good idea.  I'm going to try and find mine.  I hope your nite is good.


Thanks Ruthanne..  my back is a big problem for me , it's a long standing issue. Without my heat-pad at times like this, I wouldn't even be able to_ think straight_ much less converse.. . Thankfully the heat relaxes my muscles and after about an hour I can get on with my day... sometimes with the help of an OTC Painkiller as well. Please go get your heat-pad if your back hurts... ..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> @CinnamonSugar
> I have been thinking of your dear one, with the terrible cough
> And of you, feeling concerned about him.
> I hope he's getting better!


Thank you, @Kaila, he texted me he is feeling some better and the cough has eased . I’ll talk to him tonight


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Ruthanne..  my back is a big problem for me , it's a long standing issue. Without my heat-pad at times like this, I wouldn't even be able to_ think straight_ much less converse.. . Thankfully the heat relaxes my muscles and after about an hour I can get on with my day... sometimes with the help of an OTC Painkiller as well. Please go get your heat-pad if your back hurts... ..


Sorry that your back gives you so much grief.  I found my heating pad in a drawer and going to plug it in soon.  That should help.  I take some OTC meds too but have to watch not to take too much.  That's where the heat and sometimes ice pad help.  Take care and be gentle with your back.


----------



## timoc

*This afternoon,* I was heading for the entrance of a supermarket. 
Coming out with a loaded trolley and really struggling was an elderly lady. 
Clearly, she was wracked with pain, and instead of pushing the trolley, she was dragging it behind her and her face told me that she was in agony.
"Excuse me love, can I give you a hand to your car with the trolley, you are really struggling......it's OK, I'm not the sort to run off with your groceries?"
She gave me a suspicious look, so I then said, "Look, keep hold of the trolley and let me haul it to your car, just let this old fella help an old lady."
Perhaps I could have chosen my words better because she blurted out, "How old are you?"
"Pushing 85", I replied.
"I'll give you 'old lady' you cheeky b*gger, you're 10 years older than me, go on then, start pulling."
A few minutes later at her car she thanked me and said, "Bless you."
I even got a smile.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry that your back gives you so much grief.  I found my heating pad in a drawer and going to plug it in soon.  That should help.  I take some OTC meds too but have to watch not to take too much.  That's where the heat and sometimes ice pad help.  Take care and be gentle with your back.


I have one that gets heated in the microwave for 2mins .30 seconds..  it retains the heat for a good hour...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I have one that gets heated in the microwave for 2mins .30 seconds..  it retains the heat for a good hour...


I used to have one that goes in the microwave, too.  It was infused with lavender.  I really liked it but somehow lost it when I moved many years ago.  I'm happy with my newer electric one.  It can get very hot so I don't turn it all the way up or I'd probably burn my back.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I don't remember whether I suggested Thermacare products to you. I asked online if they're available in the UK, and they are. A zillion different sizes and shapes and last for about eight hours. If you slapped one on before setting out on a day's outing, maybe that would help. 

When I've done something to strain my back, I've used Thermacare wraps at bedtime for a decent night's sleep. All better in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I don't remember whether I suggested Thermacare products to you. I asked online if they're available in the UK, and they are. A zillion different sizes and shapes and last for about eight hours. If you slapped one on before setting out on a day's outing, maybe that would help.
> 
> When I've done something to strain my back, I've used Thermacare wraps at bedtime for a decent night's sleep. All better in the morning.


I think you did mention them GG because I remember saying that I'm allergic to something that's in the heats sprays that are used for muscular spasms and strains etc.. and wondered if the Thermacare  wraps would have that ingredient..


----------



## Sliverfox

Saw the dermatologist  this morning.
Have to go  back in May.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I think you did mention them GG because I remember saying that I'm allergic to something that's in the heats sprays that are used for muscular spasms and strains etc.. and wondered if thr Thermacare  wraps would have that ingredient..


Ask Dr. Google? Or your friendly neighborhood pharmacist? Oh. Maybe that's called a chemist over there.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Ask Dr. Google? Or your friendly neighborhood pharmacist? Oh. Maybe that's called a chemist over there.


it's called both... more often a pharmacy these days.., they're  kinda worse than useless tbh at least my local one definitely is.... but I will do a little research of my own..


----------



## Jules

My DIL & her daughter & I went downtown to shop in second hand stores.  No luck in those but the teen granddaughter found some things in other stores so she’s happy.  Yesterday we’d gone to other second hand stores and she’d scored at those especially since I used Grandpa’s CC to pay.


----------



## jujube

Well, today was not good.  Shortly after getting up, I somehow tripped over my own feet and fell down in the living room.  Didn't hit anything but came down hard on my right hand, bending the little finger in an unnatural manner.

Swelling and bruising and Boy Howdy, does it hurt.  I iced it, got dressed and headed to the walk-in clinic I usually go to.  I was told it was going to be a 4-hour wait.  I asked if they had any appointments later in the day and she said she'd put me down for 4 p.m.

I show back up at 4 and am told it will be at least a 2-hour wait.  What the hell?  The clerk says, "well, I sent you a text!"  Uh, no, I didn't get any texts.....what telephone number did you use? She rattles off a number I've never heard of and says, "that's the number you gave us."  Uh, no again.  I've been coming to this clinic for more than 5 years and they've always had my correct number.

I asked why they gave me an appointment if they didn't plan to honor it.  The answer to that is that it's not an appointment, it's a "time slot".

The explanation is that they're "short handed today".  Not my circus, not my monkeys.  They're part of a large hospital system here in the state.....send someone over to take up the slack, fer cripes sake!

If it's still hurting badly tomorrow, I'll try another clinic.  Meanwhile, I stopped at the drugstore to buy a finger splint and the pharmacist looked at it.  "Hmmmmm", he said.  I guess that's all I'm going to get for free.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> My DIL & her daughter & I went downtown to shop in second hand stores.  No luck in those but the teen granddaughter found some things in other stores so she’s happy.  Yesterday we’d gone to other second hand stores and she’d scored at those especially since I used Grandpa’s CC to pay.


I like to go to thrift shops sometimes.  I'm happy it worked out.


----------



## Kaila

@jujube 
Sorry you did not get seen there today!
And those reasons they gave are awful, especially that 
_an appointment is not an appointment, when it's a *time slot.  *_


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> Well, today was not good.  Shortly after getting up, I somehow tripped over my own feet and fell down in the living room.  Didn't hit anything but came down hard on my right hand, bending the little finger in an unnatural manner.
> 
> Swelling and bruising and Boy Howdy, does it hurt.  I iced it, got dressed and headed to the walk-in clinic I usually go to.  I was told it was going to be a 4-hour wait.  I asked if they had any appointments later in the day and she said she'd put me down for 4 p.m.
> 
> I show back up at 4 and am told it will be at least a 2-hour wait.  What the hell?  The clerk says, "well, I sent you a text!"  Uh, no, I didn't get any texts.....what telephone number did you use? She rattles off a number I've never heard of and says, "that's the number you gave us."  Uh, no again.  I've been coming to this clinic for more than 5 years and they've always had my correct number.
> 
> I asked why they gave me an appointment if they didn't plan to honor it.  The answer to that is that it's not an appointment, it's a "time slot".
> 
> The explanation is that they're "short handed today".  Not my circus, not my monkeys.  They're part of a large hospital system here in the state.....send someone over to take up the slack, fer cripes sake!
> 
> If it's still hurting badly tomorrow, I'll try another clinic.  Meanwhile, I stopped at the drugstore to buy a finger splint and the pharmacist looked at it.  "Hmmmmm", he said.  I guess that's all I'm going to get for free.


I hope your finger will improve soon.  Sounds like a nasty accident you had.  I'm a good one for hurting my toes.   Owwww!


----------



## Trila

Sometimes (not always), I let Andy into the house in the evening. Last night, all at once, it started pouring. I assumed that he was nice and dry in his own house, and hesitated if I should call him or not. Finally, I figured that he could decide for himself it he wanted to make a dash from his house to mine. So I opened the door, and guess what? He was right there, on the railing waiting for me! Once he was in, her started to cuss me out like a sailor! Really! He screamed at me for about 2 full minutes! I told him that I don't deserve to be yelled at, but he wouldn't stop! Dio was at the other end of the house, and even he came over to see what was going on! . That sure was one _MAD_ kitty!!!

We were both feeling slightly better today, which led to overdoing some house work. We moved some heavy furniture and cleaned behind and under....now I'm pooped. I still have to put everything back together, but there will be no more projects for today. Right now, I'm looking forward to kicking back and watching the next episode of Doctor Who.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> no this was just one person  to whom we're referring *ugh*


I think I'm missing something here.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I think I'm missing something here.


just be thankful you did...


----------



## katlupe

Today my only plan is waiting for the water delivery which is scheduled for today. When he gets here I have to meet him at the ramp to let him in the building. I am hoping he will put the big water bottle on the dispenser for me. I think so. Other than that I will work on my blog post and not do much else. It sounds like it is raining and that will keep me inside for sure.


----------



## hollydolly

It's another glorious Sunny day.. that's been the same all week. It's 56 deg f at the moment at 10am... and forecast to be in the mid 60's....    Gonna go out in a while and get my car jet washed if I can... there's so few jet washes around, I have to go to a town further away...

I do have a Karcher pressure washer of my own I could use if I only knew how to work it.. O/h was the one who always used that machine, so I dunno how to do it, which is a shame .. so the jet wash it is for me.. 

Must go today because tomorrow I have to wait in  for  my annual gas inspection... no idea when he's coming.. 

My DD is getting her broadband installed today at her new house, she's been on tenterhooks since she moved in 2 weeks ago waiting for it to be done, and having to do everything very slowly on Dial-Up or on  her phone in the car....


----------



## Jackie23

.....my fridge is in dire need of cleaning out, I'm going to tackle that job today.  I walked around in my yard yesterday, lots of buds popping out, so it's time to finish raking leaves away from plants and also time for the annual sprucing up the patio.  Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far not  doing a whole lot of anything.
Had a rough night,, upset stomach,, diarrhea.

Mac has had couple of walks.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Hope 


Sliverfox said:


> So far not  doing a whole lot of anything.
> Had a rough night,, upset stomach,, diarrhea.
> 
> Mac has had couple of walks.


you feel better soon, @Sliverfox !


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a corker of a sunny warm day. I got my car washed, ended up just getting them to hand wash it instead of me jet washing ... had to go to North London to get it done , just ridiculous tbh... . then I collected my new computer specs from the Opticians and had them also loosen off the arms of my new readers while I was there.
Bought a new linen sleeveless  summer dress in River Island, gorgeous mustard pattern , with side  pockets.. but about 4 inches too long, so I bought it and took it immediately to the tailors and dropped it off. It'll be done in a few days 

Met up with my friend Jen at the riverside pub  for lunch this afternoon in the sun... so nice to sit there with the sun beating down ...It was only 68 but it felt really warm... I had an Ice cold coke,  and a sandwich...

I've put some pics on the Photo thread... but here's  a couple for this thread..












Returned an Emerald green  jumper I bought yesterday  to the store, and got a different style which fits better...

Finally when I got home, I'd just got out of the car when my neighbour almost jumped on top of me , she was in a state of high alert... she'd taken delivery of something for me , and she hadn't realised how heavy it was because the delivery man had just lifted it into her house.. so now ( she;s younger than me ) she's panicking because she doesn't know how it's going to get into my house.. and tbh neither did I, because it turned out to be a HUGE mirror which I knew nothing about, but my DD it transpired later had bought as a Mothers' day gift for me ( Mothers' day is on Sunday in the UK )...

Some weeks ago I;d expressed interest in it when discussing it with my DD.. telling her that I couldn't have it because it was so huge I wouldn't be able to get it home from the store. ..unbeknown to me she's bought it and had it delivered , but they were supposed to deliver it tomorrow when she knew I was going to be home, and they were a day early..so hence the neighbour.

Anyway.. we couldn't lift this thing.. and my sack barrow tyres are deflated so , I had to knock on other neighbours' doors and summon help..and it took 4 of us to move it into my downstairs Hallway, which is where it's going to have to stay until I can find someone strong enough to hang it... ...I suppose I should open it all up to ensure it's in one piece...

Now DD is feeling slighted because she thought she was doing right by surprising me with the mirror... but she forgot I no longer have the estranged  o/h here to do these type of jobs..


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
I was very happy to hear that you had an outing with your friend, and to the wonderful place, took the nice photos, and you also got those extra specs of yours picked up, etc.

Gosh, though, about the surprise gift, and with its being so very heavy and awkward, and then, delivered to a different house.....


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> I was very happy to hear that you had an outing with your friend, and to the wonderful place, took the nice photos, and you also got those extra specs of yours picked up, etc.
> 
> Gosh, though, about the surprise gift, and with its being so very heavy and awkward, and then, delivered to a different house.....


thanks Kaila..., but we're like that in my road.. someone will usually take a delivery for another neighbour if they're not home. The problem was that my neighbour was busy decorating and she told the delivery guy just to place it inside her hall..   said the guy must have been super strong because he was carrying it by himself, and he just put it inside her door, so she thought it was lightweight .. it wasn't until she and her sister went to lift it they realised how heavy it was once he'd gone.

It weighs 25 kilos... (55 pounds)

The weir and the pub in the pictures are very local to me, only a few miles up the road in the next small town.....so we go there often.. it's a picturesque in the summer...plus we have our boat moored up on the canal quite close to there


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila Poor pitiful Andycat! You deserved a tongue lashing from him, and you're lucky if he doesn't report you to the ASPCA

@hollydolly Sounds like you had a great day...except for the 55lb mirror exercise.

I worked this morning...again in a very pleasant atmosphere. I'm finally learning enough to work smart so that I don't have to work so hard.

@jujube  I sure hope the hurt finger isn't your...um...er...social finger I got an infection in mine once that was left untended until it turned into blood poisoning. After it was treated, it was wrapped in a HUGE gauze bandage, and I was instructed to keep my hand up. IOW, I was giving the finger to everybody I saw. It was embarrassing then, but it's funny now.

In any case, I hope you get it taken care of soon and as painlessly as possible.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> thanks Kaila..., but we're like that in my road.. someone will usually take a delivery for another neighbour if they're not home. The problem was that my neighbour was busy decorating and she told the delivery guy just to place it inside her hall..   said the guy must have been super strong because he was carrying it by himself, and he just put it inside her door, so she thought it was lightweight .. it wasn't until she and her sister went to lift it they realised how heavy it was once he'd gone.
> 
> It weighs 25 kilos... (55 pounds)
> 
> The weir and the pub in the pictures are very local to me, only a few miles up the road in the next small town.....so we go there often.. it's a picturesque in the summer...plus we have our boat moored up on the canal quite close to there


@hollydollly, after the awful winter y’all had there in the UK, it’s greet you can get out and enjoy the sunshine and flowers 

otoh, surprises are nice but surprises that weigh more than 50 lbs should probably require a little heads up!


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> Well, today was not good.  Shortly after getting up, I somehow tripped over my own feet and fell down in the living room.  Didn't hit anything but came down hard on my right hand, bending the little finger in an unnatural manner.
> 
> Swelling and bruising and Boy Howdy, does it hurt.  I iced it, got dressed and headed to the walk-in clinic I usually go to.  I was told it was going to be a 4-hour wait.  I asked if they had any appointments later in the day and she said she'd put me down for 4 p.m.
> 
> I show back up at 4 and am told it will be at least a 2-hour wait.  What the hell?  The clerk says, "well, I sent you a text!"  Uh, no, I didn't get any texts.....what telephone number did you use? She rattles off a number I've never heard of and says, "that's the number you gave us."  Uh, no again.  I've been coming to this clinic for more than 5 years and they've always had my correct number.
> 
> I asked why they gave me an appointment if they didn't plan to honor it.  The answer to that is that it's not an appointment, it's a "time slot".
> 
> The explanation is that they're "short handed today".  Not my circus, not my monkeys.  They're part of a large hospital system here in the state.....send someone over to take up the slack, fer cripes sake!
> 
> If it's still hurting badly tomorrow, I'll try another clinic.  Meanwhile, I stopped at the drugstore to buy a finger splint and the pharmacist looked at it.  "Hmmmmm", he said.  I guess that's all I'm going to get for free.


So sorry you fell Diva! Ouch, Then not to be able to be seen at the walk-in, boo.

How is your finger today? Did the splint help the pain?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydollly, after the awful winter y’all had there in the UK, it’s greet you can get out and enjoy the sunshine and flowers
> 
> otoh, surprises are nice but surprises that weigh more than 50 lbs should probably require a little heads up!


yes it's lovely to have the sunshine we've had all this week CS..all our spring flowers are blooming... but it's not going to last apparently we're going to get  a big drop in temps next week... so I'm making the most of this week's high temps.. .. 

yes I agree about the mirror.. I've just been having a very awkward convo  with my estranged o/h, and he's agreed to come and look next week to see if he can put it up for me... so we'll see if he does..  if not I'll have to hire someone in to do it..


----------



## RadishRose

Don M. said:


> I played "fire fighter" today.  About noon, one of the neighbors stopped by and asked me to call 911.  He spotted some smoke on the property across the road....nobody home there, as they both work.    I called 911, then put my boots on, grabbed my leaf blower, and rushed over there.  The dead leaves in the forest were burning, and the neighbor was hosing down the yard near the house so it wouldn't spread to the house.  I started blowing the leaves that were burning and by the time the fire dept. arrived, about 15 minutes after I called, we had the fire under control close to the house.  The rest of the forest was a mass of smoke and fire, and the firemen could only let it burn while trying to keep it from spreading further.  My wife called the neighbor lady at work....she's a teacher...and by the time she rushed home, we all had things pretty much under control.  There's some deadwood and stumps that are still smoking, but the rain is coming soon, so that should get rid of the remaining hot spots.
> 
> So, it was an interesting afternoon....but, I wonder how it started, with no one over there since they went to work this morning.


You're a hero!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> the Chancellor of the Exchequer has knocked 5p a litre off our fuel as from 6pm tonight..


Good news. I noticed at one gas station, gas went down 40 cents per gallon!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Good news. I noticed at one gas station, gas went down 40 cents per gallon!


what ?...near you ?.. wow 40 cents a gallon, that's HUGE


----------



## Leann

I had a slow start to my day. I'm not an early morning person unless I have an appointment or Zoom call. Neither was the case today so I was happy. As I've mentioned elsewhere, I still work part-time until late May when I will fully retire. So I have been working at home all day taking periodic breaks. 

Tomorrow will be much busier so the more I can get finished today, the better.


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing today.....another good minimum week...... $ 29.21......last week was $41.30.
I have lots of food in the house.....there are times i over shop.
Cleaned some stuff i have stored and not used for a long time.
2 crock pots
stainless bowls
3 roasters
countertop electric roaster
pyrex pie plates....nice ones with the fluted edges
swivel bar stool
collection of ninja processors

Someone coming to buy stuff tonite.

This is called downsizing


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Did the grocery thing today.....another good minimum week...... $ 29.21......last week was $41.30.
> I have lots of food in the house.....there are times i over shop.
> Cleaned some stuff i have stored and not used for a long time.
> 2 crock pots
> stainless bowls
> 3 roasters
> countertop electric roaster
> pyrex pie plates....nice ones with the fluted edges
> swivel bar stool
> collection of ninja processors
> 
> Someone coming to buy stuff tonite.
> 
> This is called downsizing


I like my 'stuff', but I always feel kind of cleansed if you get what I mean,  when I get rid of stuff that's no use to me any more.. none less than the 182 pound lying cheating bar steward that I got rid of 8 months ago...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> what ?...near you ?.. wow 40 cents a gallon, that's HUGE


Yep, I heard CT stopped collecting a portion of our gasoline tax for awhile.... I didn't get for how long.

It went from $4.49 to $4.09


----------



## StarSong

Did some grocery shopping this morning.  Full shelves, at least for most items on my list.  Noticed flour and flour based foods like pastas, breads and crackers were abundant, though I didn't happen to need any.  

Car was at a bit lower than half a tank so I filled up...  $5.89/gallon for regular unleaded.  Not as high as some stations.  If I fill up more often it doesn't seem as outrageous.   Mind games.  ($4.09, @RadishRose?  I'm envious!)

Came home and made a big pot of chicken-less chicken soup.  Think broth and a lot of traditional veggies, but we don't eat meat so I skipped that part.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly
I wondered what does _Off Licence _mean_?  (_in the sign you posted photo of)


hollydolly said:


> Met up with my friend Jen at the riverside pub for lunch this afternoon in the sun...


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila Poor pitiful Andycat! You deserved a tongue lashing from him, and you're lucky if he doesn't report you to the ASPCA
> 
> @hollydolly Sounds like you had a great day...except for the 55lb mirror exercise.
> 
> I worked this morning...again in a very pleasant atmosphere. I'm finally learning enough to work smart so that I don't have to work so hard.
> 
> @jujube  I sure hope the hurt finger isn't your...um...er...social finger I got an infection in mine once that was left untended until it turned into blood poisoning. After it was treated, it was wrapped in a HUGE gauze bandage, and I was instructed to keep my hand up. IOW, I was giving the finger to everybody I saw. It was embarrassing then, but it's funny now.
> 
> In any case, I hope you get it taken care of soon and as painlessly as possible.


....everyone takes Andy's side!  He is an outdoor cat!!!! LOL


----------



## Vida May

It is the end of the day.  I have done several important things today like turn in my paperwork before it is too late, got a covid test in time for a medical procedure this weekend, made someone happy, now I am tired as usual for this time of day.  Instead of watching TV as I usually do in the evening, I checked in with all of you and now I am going to take a book to bed and read until I can no longer keep my eyes open.   

I am avoiding the news because it was troubling my sleep too much.  The best I can do is make a few people happy and I need a good night's rest so I have the energy to do what I can do.


----------



## mrstime

Thursday is wash day at our house. Truthfully, I only had 2 loads today, but I still didn't have to cook.


----------



## Jules

Seems like appointments all happen in bulk.  After our company left, we headed out of town for them and got lunch and dinner in restaurants.  Both meals were excellent.  I even had time to do some shopping and walking.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> I wondered what does _Off Licence _mean_?  (_in the sign you posted photo of)


Off licence means a seller of Alcohol....    I wasn't posting a picture of the sign lol... I was posting the pic of the Daffodils...


----------



## PamfromTx

I am going to brave the crowds at our grocery store; I need so many items.  Started a list about 15 minutes ago.  They open up for 'seniors' at 6 a.m.  Makes me feel special.


----------



## hollydolly

It's just past 10 am here..  it's a beautiful sunny day again.   I've got no plans for today , which is a shame but I have to wait in for the Gas man to come for my annual Gas boiler check , don't know when he's coming, I suspect it will be this afternoon


----------



## Ken N Tx

Replacing a radiator in my pick-up truck..


----------



## PamfromTx

Back from the grocery how.  How I drove... I'll never know as I am not a morning person; but was determined to find everything on my list. Didn't find 2 items; but, it is OK.   My eyes look like two red beets.  lol


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Back from the grocery how.  How I drove... I'll never know as I am not a morning person; but was determined to find everything on my list. Didn't find 2 items; but, it is OK.   My eyes look like two red beets.  lol


Well done, Pam what time is it there now 
 ?.. Mid-day here, I've been out in the garden in the sun, still waiting for my Gas Boiler inspector to arrive...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well done, Pam what time is it there now
> ?.. Mid-day here, I've been out in the garden in the sun, still waiting for my Gas Boiler inspector to arrive...


It's 7:35 a.m.; I was there at 6 a.m.   lol


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> It's 7:35 a.m.; I was there at 6 a.m.   lol


lol..I know, I saw your earlier post...  our supermarkets were open 24 hours a day until the Pandemic, so now they've gone to opening just 6am to midnight... .. I never go to the supermarket at 6am.. there's no such time in my mind...


----------



## StarSong

Trila said:


> ....everyone takes Andy's side!  He is an outdoor cat!!!! LOL


Sez you.  I bet if we asked Andy he'd say he's an indoor cat who likes to go out for a little fresh air now and then.


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> It's 7:35 a.m.; I was there at 6 a.m.   lol


Was there a crowd at 6 AM?  When I've gotten to grocery stores at opening time the crowds are usually sparse.  Not counting most of 2020, of course.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Was there a crowd at 6 AM?  When I've gotten to grocery stores at opening time the crowds are usually sparse.  Not counting most of 2020, of course.


bet she's asleep now....


----------



## PamfromTx

StarSong said:


> Was there a crowd at 6 AM?  When I've gotten to grocery stores at opening time the crowds are usually sparse.  Not counting most of 2020, of course.


The only crowd were the employees who were restocking the shelves, etc.  Customers were myself and another man who did not look like a senior.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> bet she's asleep now....


Phone woke me up.  Sister called me.  Grrrrrr...


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby said I must have been sleepy because I was making a sound like I was blowing bubbles.  Hahaha...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Off licence means a seller of Alcohol....    I wasn't posting a picture of the sign lol... I was posting the pic of the Daffodils...


I looked this up (Duck Duck Go is one of my BFFs) rather than bothering Holly for an explanation.  Turns out "off licence" means a retailer that's licensed for people to purchase alcohol but not to imbibe on the premises.  Unlike a pub, for instance.  Off means they have to drink it "off premises."


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> lol..I know, I saw your earlier post...  our supermarkets were open 24 hours a day until the Pandemic, so now they've gone to opening just 6am to midnight... .. I never go to the supermarket at 6am.. there's no such time in my mind...


I am normally in snoring mode at 6 a.m.!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Omg, I am laughing at everything!  Lack of sleep!


----------



## Vida May

Jules said:


> Seems like appointments all happen in bulk.  After our company left, we headed out of town for them and got lunch and dinner in restaurants.  Both meals were excellent.  I even had time to do some shopping and walking.



I think I need to eat out in a few good restaurants because I am going through a period of being hungry and nothing sounds good.  I mean it seems like all the food I eat is the same and I want something different.  Choosing from someone else's ideas of a good meal seems like the solution to my problem.


----------



## Vida May

PamfromTx said:


> Omg, I am laughing at everything!  Lack of sleep!


 I called 9/11 last night just in case the shoulder pain I have when sleeping is not a heart attack.  It is so embarrassing to call 911 when it is not necessary but a dear friend who endured terrible pain for a couple of months is in the hospital because of having a major heart attack so I thought to continue ignoring the problem is foolish.  

I also don't like seeing a doctor when it is not necessary.  But darnit, this pain has to stop!  I am calling both my chiropractor and PC to resolve this problem.  Enough is enough.  I am here this morning because I did not go to the gym and pool.  I don't want to make the pain worse, but if I don't do my routine in the gym and pool all of me will get worse.  I need explanations and advice.


----------



## PamfromTx

Vida May said:


> I called 9/11 last night just in case the shoulder pain I have when sleeping is not a heart attack.  It is so embarrassing to call 911 when it is not necessary but a dear friend who endured terrible pain for a couple of months is in the hospital because of having a major heart attack so I thought to continue ignoring the problem is foolish.
> 
> I also don't like seeing a doctor when it is not necessary.  But darnit, this pain has to stop!  I am calling both my chiropractor and PC to resolve this problem.  Enough is enough.  I am here this morning because I did not go to the gym and pool.  I don't want to make the pain worse, but if I don't do my routine in the gym and pool all of me will get worse.  I need explanations and advice.


If I were you, I'd go to your family doctor and if they can't work you in ~ go to the Emergency Room.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jules

Vida May said:


> I need explanations and advice.


You sure do.  Good luck finding the answers.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I looked this up (Duck Duck Go is one of my BFFs) rather than bothering Holly for an explanation.  Turns out "off licence" means a retailer that's licensed for people to purchase alcohol but not to imbibe on the premises.  Unlike a pub, for instance.  *Off means they have to drink it "off premises."*


they certainly do... yes it's basically a retail outlet that sells alcohol. It can be just alcohol only... or it can be a small grocery store which sells alcohol. For example..  a Supermarket would not describe themselves as an Off licence , neither would a pub..... .

An Off Licence mostly is somewhere that sells Alcohol only,  and usually tobacco products.. but a small shop or cafe such as in my picture can describe themselves as having an 'Off licence''...which means they sell alcohol to drink off the premises .


----------



## Remy

I'm trying to decide if I should call my agent on a small mobile that's still for sale in a family park.

The space rent is a concern and the fact that it doesn't have the senior park protection. I don't know if there is official protection but a high price increase in a senior park would make the news. 

I'm worried about staying in this apartment. I don't even want to ask for repairs because I'm afraid they could evict me and rent it for more.


----------



## RadishRose

My 2 kitchen mats came yesterday from Amazon, so now I will toss the old rug I had at the sink and now have the new smaller one in front of my stove.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> they certainly do... yes it's basically a retail outlet that sells alcohol. It can be just alcohol only... or it can be a small grocery store which sells alcohol. For example..  a Supermarket would not describe themselves as an Off licence , neither would a pub..... .
> 
> An Off Licence mostly is somewhere that sells Alcohol only,  and usually tobacco products.. but a small shop or cafe such as in my picture can describe themselves as having an 'Off licence''...which means they sell alcohol to drink off the premises .


Interesting how alcohol is treated differently in different places.  Many US states restrict alcohol sales to a few types of stores.  California alcohol purchasing laws are relatively relaxed.  Small convenience stores, pharmacies, grocers and plenty of other outlets sell it.  

Not to be outdone, in Europe (Spain, I think) we walked past a McDonald's and saw that it sold alcohol. In some countries liquor can be purchased from vending machines.


----------



## MickaC

The stuff i listed on yesterday's post......all sold......that was easy.


----------



## StarSong

Vida May said:


> I think I need to eat out in a few good restaurants because I am going through a period of being hungry and nothing sounds good.  I mean it seems like all the food I eat is the same and I want something different.  Choosing from someone else's ideas of a good meal seems like the solution to my problem.


You could also get some inspiration by looking at various restaurants' online menus.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Interesting how alcohol is treated differently in different places.  Many US states restrict alcohol sales to a few types of stores.  California alcohol purchasing laws are relatively relaxed.  Small convenience stores, pharmacies, grocers and plenty of other outlets sell it.
> 
> Not to be outdone, in Europe (Spain, I think) we walked past a McDonald's and saw that it sold alcohol. In some countries liquor can be purchased from vending machines.


yes you're perfectly correct, in Spain , Maccy-Dee and in Burger king they sell Beer.... to drink inside..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Interesting how alcohol is treated differently in different places.  Many US states restrict alcohol sales to a few types of stores.  California alcohol purchasing laws are relatively relaxed.  Small convenience stores, pharmacies, grocers and plenty of other outlets sell it.
> 
> Not to be outdone, in Europe (Spain, I think) we walked past a McDonald's and saw that it sold alcohol. In some countries liquor can be purchased from vending machines.


there is no alcohol sold at Pharmacies here, or in Spain or in fact anywhere I've been in Europe... but of course I haven't been _everywhere _in Europe, so maybe there are some... I think it's more likely in the USA


----------



## hollydolly

Well I will _never_ learn.. I batch cooked a weeks' meals for the freezer this morning, and let them chill this afternoon, and while they were chilling ready for the freezer  and  shortly after the Boiler service guy had been , I went out and mowed the front  lawn and trimmed the hedge, then got up on the ladders and trimmed the IVY on the shed in the back ..... 

They  could easily have been left for another week.. but I like to keep things neat enough so it's not even harder work when I get around to it again, and given that I just mowed the lawns about 10 days ago.. I could have left it.. but no, not me...... so now I'm suffering. My back is so painful, I can barely stand....so here I am again, sitting with a very hot heat pad.. and having taken  a 600mg Ibuprofen , waiting for pain relief.. *sigh*


----------



## Georgiagranny

StarSong said:


> Sez you.  I bet if we asked Andy he'd say he's an indoor cat who likes to go out for a little fresh air now and then.


This! So much this. Pay attention, @Trila!


----------



## PamfromTx

Trash/Garbage pick up was yesterday.  Prior to the trash being picked up ~ I heard voices of two men.  I looked out and saw that the men were tearing open the trash bags.

They were scattering trash too.  I waited til they got to ours to go outside and 'scold' them.

I was still in my long gown, my hair was sticking up.  I yelled at them to not tear up the bags.  One replied that they did not scatter the trash.  I noted to him that I was watching them from my living room window.

What do these people expect to find?  They weren't poor.

Omg, they had mattresses in the truck  too.

One guy drove off and the other ran after the truck.

Can't say that I haven 't had a wild week.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well I will _never_ learn.. I batch cooked a weeks' meals for the freezer this morning, and let them chill this afternoon, and while they were chilling ready for the freezer  and  shortly after the Boiler service guy had been , I went out and mowed the front  lawn and trimmed the hedge, then got up on the ladders and trimmed the IVY on the shed in the back .....
> 
> They  could easily have been left for another week.. but I like to keep things neat enough so it's not even harder work when I get around to it again, and given that I just mowed the lawns about 10 days ago.. I could have left it.. but no, not me...... so now I'm suffering. My back is so painful, I can barely stand....so here I am again, sitting with a very hot heat pad.. and having taken  a 600mg Ibuprofen , waiting for pain relief.. *sigh*


I am so sorry.


----------



## dobielvr

Today I went to the nursery w/a lady friend of mine.  She rec'vd a couple of gift cards for her retirement to use there.
There was so much to see, you really need to have a plan...so you don't go overboard on your spending.

I was able to find a Daphne plant and a Snowflake Oakleaf Hydrangea I wanted for my front yard.  Also, picked up a red verbena to place in my backyard.  So I'm happy.  My gardener is coming tmrw so he can plant them for me.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Well I will _never_ learn.. I batch cooked a weeks' meals for the freezer this morning, and let them chill this afternoon, and while they were chilling ready for the freezer  and  shortly after the Boiler service guy had been , I went out and mowed the front  lawn and trimmed the hedge, then got up on the ladders and trimmed the IVY on the shed in the back .....
> 
> They  could easily have been left for another week.. but I like to keep things neat enough so it's not even harder work when I get around to it again, and given that I just mowed the lawns about 10 days ago.. I could have left it.. but no, not me...... so now I'm suffering. My back is so painful, I can barely stand....so here I am again, sitting with a very hot heat pad.. and having taken  a 600mg Ibuprofen , waiting for pain relief.. *sigh*


So sorry Holly. Please tell me....why do you keep doing this to yourself?

Please stop.


----------



## RadishRose

Just boring old household chores, vacuuming, dusting, walked the dog, took out the trash. Blah.


----------



## Pappy

Oh Holly. I didn’t realize you suffer from back problems. I know exactly how you feel. Arthritis in my lower back and hips prevent me from simple jobs around the house too.

How do you get relief, if you do. I use the Tens unit daily, patches, ointments and Tylenol. Sleeping is the worst. Hard to find a position that doesn’t hurt.


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> Well I will _never_ learn.. I batch cooked a weeks' meals for the freezer this morning, and let them chill this afternoon, and while they were chilling ready for the freezer  and  shortly after the Boiler service guy had been , I went out and mowed the front  lawn and trimmed the hedge, then got up on the ladders and trimmed the IVY on the shed in the back .....
> 
> They  could easily have been left for another week.. but I like to keep things neat enough so it's not even harder work when I get around to it again, and given that I just mowed the lawns about 10 days ago.. I could have left it.. but no, not me...... so now I'm suffering. My back is so painful, I can barely stand....so here I am again, sitting with a very hot heat pad.. and having taken  a 600mg Ibuprofen , waiting for pain relief.. *sigh*


I'm so sorry. I hope it's better tomorrow. Your time.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope it's better tomorrow. Your time.


thanks Remy...I've been resting it for the last 4 hours.. fell asleep, so now I'm going to be up half the night..


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Oh Holly. I didn’t realize you suffer from back problems. I know exactly how you feel. Arthritis in my lower back and hips prevent me from simple jobs around the house too.
> 
> How do you get relief, if you do. I use the Tens unit daily, patches, ointments and Tylenol. Sleeping is the worst. Hard to find a position that doesn’t hurt.


Yas unfortunately Pappy, I do have lower lumbar problems... I have several herniated discs and Osteoarthritis in several vertebrae..  with a tear in the lower disc which is pressing on the sciatic nerve..  . I find it difficult to get pain relief.  I do get around easily and I'm still a speedy upright walker, but I find it harder and harder to do anything which doesn't cause me Pain. Vaccing, gardening, driving for long periods, even standing in one position for a  while sets it all off.

Tens machines have never brought any relief from the pain for me, so I rely on heat pads only and Iburprofen occasionally .. . I've had several cortisone injections over the years , now the doc says there's nothing more will relieve the pain, so I can't have any more.
Mornings always seemed to be the worst  where my back will sometimes go into agonising spasms, and I can't stand up... so the GP prescribed just 5mg of Diazepam  and altho' small  was just enough to act as a muscle relaxant overnight ..and prevent the spasms.

However since the pandemic we've lost our regular doctors and now only have Locums, and last month this really uppity young locum doctor told me I can't have any more...''because they're addictive''.. No amount of explaining that they're just 5 mg , and they stop the spasms would make her change her mind..she'd been given some power at the Doctors practice and she was going to use it, and she took them away,,,.. so ever since then.. my back is just not holding up...

Trouble is.. these jobs have to be done.. since o/h left there's no-one else to do them...


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> This! So much this. Pay attention, @Trila!


@StarSong
@Georgiagranny
Everyone takes his side!!!!  LOL
Andy can't be an indoor kitty....he doesn't even own a litter box!


(He's such a good boy!)


----------



## dobielvr

Trila said:


> @StarSong
> @Georgiagranny
> Everyone takes his side!!!!  LOL
> Andy can't be an indoor kitty....he doesn't even own a litter box!
> 
> View attachment 214633View attachment 214634
> (He's such a good boy!)


Omg...that's some long tail he's got there!  lol
It must be a foot long..


----------



## Trila

I wanted to say hello  to all of my friends, I'm not ignoring anyone.  I've been sick....sinus infection & sore throat.  No fever.  I've popped in a bit here and there, but I've hardly read any posts.  Miss everyone & hope to be back in a few days.


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> Omg...that's some long tail he's got there!  lol
> It must be a foot long..


 When he walks, he holds his tail straight up, except for the very end, which curls over.  I often hold his curl as we are walking together.....his tail is long enough that I can reach it without bending over!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

I've been waiting for 8 days for my stupid car to be fixed.  It's been at the shop.  It was giving off a plastic burning smell.  They did several things to it so far that it definitely needed.  I may just end up bringing it home without the problem solved.  Then I'll just park it till I can get another car.  Cars are PITAs!!  This has gotten on my nerves bad.

I need to get food delivery because I'm out of everything.


----------



## hollydolly

Get well soon @Trila ...


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I've been waiting for 8 days for my stupid car to be fixed.  It's been at the shop.  It was giving off a plastic burning smell.  They did several things to it so far that it definitely needed.  I may just end up bringing it home without the problem solved.  Then I'll just park it till I can get another car.  Cars are PITAs!!  This has gotten on my nerves bad.
> 
> I need to get food delivery because I'm out of everything.


don't take it home until it's fixed if you can help it Ruthanne otherwise you'll just have wasted the money you;ve already spent on it thus far... . Do you live near the stores, can you  take public transport for now..or even a cab ?


----------



## Jules

@Trila, hope you feel better soon.  

@Ruthanne, do you feel the repairmen are being honest?  My DIL and I feel vulnerable when dealing with them. She had a spreadsheet of repairs and when they tried to tell her something had be be done, she disputed it and right away they backed down.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> don't take it home until it's fixed if you can help it Ruthanne otherwise you'll just have wasted the money you;ve already spent on it thus far... . Do you live near the stores, can you  take public transport for now..or even a cab ?


That's what I thought too at first to wait until they find the problem but they are going to add more cost to it and I may not be able to afford it.  I'm saving for another car and don't want to deplete my money too bad.  Yes, I can take a cab and I do live near a few stores.  It's going to be so cold this weekend and raining and I don't want to walk in that.  I could take a cab to the grocery tho.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> @Trila, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> @Ruthanne, do you feel the repairmen are being honest?  My DIL and I feel vulnerable when dealing with them. She had a spreadsheet of repairs and when they tried to tell her something had be be done, she disputed it and right away they backed down.


I'm not sure if he's being  honest or not.  I do know he is aggravated with my car.  This morning he called and said "I hate your car!"  It is very old and in bad shape and I need another one.  Just trying to get it drivable again.  What a pain this is....


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Off licence means a seller of Alcohol....    I wasn't posting a picture of the sign lol... I was posting the pic of the Daffodils...


Be aware, _or beware, if you choose, 
I always look around at everything within a wonderful photo. _
But yes, I *did *know the photo was not about the sign, 

and I *did *enjoy those daffodils!
Hurray, Spring is coming!


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> Sez you.  I bet if we asked Andy he'd say he's an indoor cat who likes to go out for a little fresh air now and then.



I think that Andy thinks they are both *his.*
That the outdoors _and _the entire home, belong to him.
*It's my world!  *, sez Andy!  
Just ask him for us , @Trila


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> Omg, I am laughing at everything!  Lack of sleep!


Did you tell your sister, you didn't see her at the grocery store?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I'm not sure if he's being  honest or not.  I do know he is aggravated with my car.  This morning he called and said "I hate your car!"  It is very old and in bad shape and I need another one.  Just trying to get it drivable again.  What a pain this is....


trouble is you;re caught between a rock and a hard place currently . Prices of used cars are at an all time high worldwide.. and parts for  car repairs are like hens' teeth and difficult to source...and of course prices have risen sharply


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> trouble is you;re caught between a rock and a hard place currently . Prices of used cars are at an all time high worldwide.. and parts for  car repairs are like hens' teeth and difficult to source...and of course prices have risen sharply


I bought mine used going on 2 years ago and I regret buying it and paying as much as I paid for a crap car.  All or most of the used ones at the price I paid are crap and I may as just forget about a car and take cabs again.  Some of the cabs and drivers are nasty.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> Did you tell your sister, you didn't see her at the grocery store?


I live quite far from my family @Kaila   She couldn't believe I was at the grocery store at 6 a.m. !!!   She was busy getting ready to go work ... so, we didn't talk much.


----------



## Furryanimal

Big cup semi-final for my team today...but we are ravaged by injuries.
Fingers crossed...only £5 to get in.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Big cup semi-final for my team today...but we are ravaged by injuries.
> Fingers crossed...only £5 to get in.


how come only £5 to get in ?..whose your team ? ...gonna have a great day for it weatherwise...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Ouch about the back, but...you just mowed 10 days ago? Dang! I have to mow every four or five days.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Ouch about the back, but...you just mowed 10 days ago? Dang! I have to mow every four or five days.


you must get more rain than us then.... ..it's yet another gloiously sunny day today... apparently next week we're going to get a couple of days of rain, so it's probably a good thing I got the mowing done yesterday....


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> how come only £5 to get in ?..whose your team ? ...gonna have a great day for it weatherwise...


seniors price..otherwise it is £10!
Newport RFC.....semi-pro rugby.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I wanted to say hello  to all of my friends, I'm not ignoring anyone.  I've been sick....sinus infection & sore throat.  No fever.  I've popped in a bit here and there, but I've hardly read any posts.  Miss everyone & hope to be back in a few days.


Hope you feel better soon. No fun being sick.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sliverfox

May come up missing, am in a slump,, weather/ health related blues.
Will be ghosting  in & out of here for awhile.

Hubby  & I did set up a raised garden yesterday.
Repurposed an old garage door, truck bed liner,, set on some  large logs.
Filled  bed liner with gravel, compost soil.
Rain stopped us from  raking  the soil  level.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Another lovely day.  Washing out on line to dry and some more vege plants 'potted on'.   I'll have to clear the last vegetables to make room for this year's crops. We had a very good crop of sprouts, kale and leeks so I'll blanch and freeze as much as possible of the remaining ones.


----------



## AprilSun

Laughing at myself. 
If your washer won't work, don't do what I almost did and that is call a repair man before you check something else first.

I was doing my laundry this morning and in mid cycle, my washer quits. I go in there and try to get it started back and it wouldn't. I turned and turned the knob but still no luck. I thought oh no, another repair bill.

It just kept nagging at me and I went back and tried everything again but it still wouldn't work. I thought I would let it set a little while and try it later. I waited and tried everything again later but it still wouldn't start. I thought well looks like I'm going to have to call my repair man Monday.

Anyone that knows me knows that I don't give up easily so I tried it again. This time I thought "It acts like it isn't getting any power". I looked at the power cord behind the machine and it was just barely hanging in the socket. I pushed it in and it worked!!!!!! This machine had vibrated the power cord out of the socket just enough so it wasn't getting power.

Since then, I have been laughing at myself if I had called my repair man. He would have never let me hear the end of this. He is a friend of mine. Just imagine paying a repair bill to have him to plug your machine in.

If yours doesn't work, try the power cord first.


----------



## hollydolly

*Phew* what a relief...


----------



## Kaila

Fantastic story!  @AprilSun 

I liked the way you told the story, as well as the story itself.  

And that's a great ending, too. Very glad it works, and without a visit from your repairs helper!


----------



## hollydolly

It's another gloriously warm sunny day...

I had planned to go out today but due to causing the problem with my back yesterday with the over zealous gardening.. I thought it best to stay home today. I did go  out and sit  in the garden doing my crossword for a while to get my dose of Vit D... the spring flowers are blooming and everything looks pretty.  I do feel sorry I couldn't go out because the forecast for all change next week.. even tomorrow it's forecast for Fog.. and only 58 deg !
My neighbour popped his head over the fence, and asked if he could replace a part of my privacy fence at the back, because he;s going to replace the whole of his which runs along the back of my garden for some distance , so he'll replace mine with new.. and also replace my trellis on top too.. so altho' mine doesn't need replacing, it's about 10 years old, but of course I said he could..


----------



## C50

Yesterday I came across an old VHS/DVD recorder at the great price of $50!  I have lots of VHS home movies I have wanted to transfer to disc and have been looking for one of these units.  I set it up this morning to test it, I didn't want to chance damaging a family home movie so I grabbed some old Little Rascals videos I have, and just spent two hours watching them!

They could never make those movies today but man they are funny.


----------



## horseless carriage

Out and about in the classic MG today, lovely weather for a drive.

Later we will have an early evening meal at Al Trullo Italian Restaurant. Then we are off to a Big Band dance concert with:  Swing Unlimited.  Looking forward to getting out, cabin fever is rife.


----------



## Ruthanne

The car repair guy called this morning and said my car is done.  He picked me up to go get it.  That was nice of him so I didn't have to walk in the rain/snow mix that's been coming down.  I paid for it and I asked him if it's still making that smell.  He said no and told me if I smell anything to give him a call.  I drove straight home because I didn't want to be on the road in this weather.  I still have to test it to see if that smell comes from it again.  I'll have to take a longer drive but not right now.  I sure hope the problem is gone.  If the problem starts again I don't think I'll take it back to him.  I don't know, though, yet.  

Going to have a relaxing day today.  Music, movies and not much else.


----------



## PamfromTx

Light housework.      Or should I have said, gentle?!?


----------



## Don M.

Another chilly and windy day here.  I went outside for an hour, and did some quick chores, then came back in.....don't need to catch a head cold.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Light housework.      Or should I have said, gentle?!?


The lighter the better, right?  Same here.  I might do a little dusting.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> The lighter the better, right?  Same here.  I might do a little dusting.


perhaps you just need a change of scenery... how 'bout you come and do MY housework instead?


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> The lighter the better, right?  Same here.  I might do a little dusting.


Light dusting ?    I'm with you.  lol  I'm not in the mood to clean but am doing some light dusting.


----------



## Knight

Nothing! Over did it yesterday with the 3ft. by 12 ft. flower bed. Was going to be 2ft. by 12ft. but the decorative block size worked out better for the 1 ft. increase.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> The car repair guy called this morning and said my car is done.  He picked me up to go get it.  That was nice of him so I didn't have to walk in the rain/snow mix that's been coming down.  I paid for it and I asked him if it's still making that smell.  He said no and told me if I smell anything to give him a call.  I drove straight home because I didn't want to be on the road in this weather.  I still have to test it to see if that smell comes from it again.  I'll have to take a longer drive but not right now.  I sure hope the problem is gone.  If the problem starts again I don't think I'll take it back to him.  I don't know, though, yet.
> 
> Going to have a relaxing day today.  Music, movies and not much else.


Excellent news. Now you can go get all your shopping just in case the darn thing breaks down again.! Hopefully it won't... but I'm sorry you've got snow.. we have Glorious sunshine... people are at the beach...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Excellent news. Now you can go get all your shopping just in case the darn thing breaks down again.! Hopefully it won't... but I'm sorry you've got snow.. we have Glorious sunshine... people are at the beach...


Beach sounds good!  Must be mild weather you're having.  Sunshine is wonderful!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Light dusting ?    I'm with you.  lol  I'm not in the mood to clean but am doing some light dusting.


I have to get my dusting cloth out of the cupboard yet.  I will in a little while


----------



## PamfromTx

I filled one large bag of stuff to donate too.  It's ridiculous how I collected all of these silk flowers.  Wreath bows are also in that bag.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I filled one large bag of stuff to donate too.  It's ridiculous how I collected all of these silk flowers.  Wreath bows are also in that bag.


Are you saving any silk flowers?  They look so pretty in a nice vase.


----------



## PamfromTx

Not in this lifetime.   Nope.

Does remind me of my grandma's cleaning.  Everything had to sparkle.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Are you saving any silk flowers?  They look so pretty in a nice vase.


Yes, I saved the pretty yellow daffodils that I have on the dining table.  The others were fading and getting _*limpy*_.   LOL @limpy.  @Ruthanne , I'm getting quite sluggish talking about housework.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Beach sounds good!  Must be mild weather you're having.  Sunshine is wonderful!


yep our temps today were touching 70 deg f, and it's been sunny and warm all last week .. it's 5.40pm now and here at home it's starting to feel a little more chilly.. sun will go down in an hour. Tonight the clocks go forward an hour, so it's the shortest weekend of the year... 

Apparently we're going to get colder and wetter weather next week


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> how come only £5 to get in ?..whose your team ? ...gonna have a great day for it weatherwise...


We won too


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> yep our temps today were touching 70 deg f, and it's been sunny and warm all last week .. it's 5.40pm now and here at home it's starting to feel a little more chilly.. sun will go down in an hour. Tonight the clocks go forward an hour, so it's the shortest weekend of the year...
> 
> Apparently we're going to get colder and wetter weather next week


The weather has been so strange as of late.  One day it is blazing hot at 92 F and the next day it goes down to the mid 40s F.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yep our temps today were touching 70 deg f, and it's been sunny and warm all last week .. it's 5.40pm now and here at home it's starting to feel a little more chilly.. sun will go down in an hour. Tonight the clocks go forward an hour, so it's the shortest weekend of the year...
> 
> Apparently we're going to get colder and wetter weather next week


Enjoy that sunshine and nice weather while it lasts.  We're supposed to get even colder for the first part of next week and then reach 60f on Wed.  I'm looking forward to that 

We've already set our clocks ahead here.  I'm glad for it.  It will be Summer before you know it


----------



## katlupe

Not doing anything special today. Cloudy, rainy day so listening to music and coloring. Quiet day here.


----------



## Georgiagranny

What? What's up with the dusting? Y'all haven't heard about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result? Um...I dusted a while back, maybe after Christmas? Just pretend it's not there. Give it the ostrich treatment. Jussayin.

I swear that Mother Nature has a grudge against us. If it's the weekend, it'll be cold, at least by our standards. Only 60-ish today and windy as heck so doesn't feel even that warm. Next week? 70s and 80s. Next weekend? According to the weatherdudes, it'll be back in the 60s again.


----------



## StarSong

Beautiful here again today - it's been a gorgeous week.  High of 82.  A little cooler Monday plus rain (yay!).  Sunday evening I'll put out pots and bowls to catch rainwater that I dump in the pool.  Better than letting it wind up in the sewers on a straight path to the ocean.  Looks like we'll be back in the 70s come Tuesday.

Just got off a two hour zoom with my sister in Canada.  I miss her terribly - it's been too long between hugs. Hoping we can get together this year. 

Have a few things to get done today but nothing too strenuous.


----------



## AprilSun

Kaila said:


> Fantastic story!  @AprilSun
> 
> I liked the way you told the story, as well as the story itself.
> 
> And that's a great ending, too. Very glad it works, and without a visit from your repairs helper!


Thanks but I thought I should share it with my Senior forum friends so you could join me in laughing at myself. I'm still laughing!


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> What? What's up with the dusting? Y'all haven't heard about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result? Um...I dusted a while back, maybe after Christmas? Just pretend it's not there. Give it the ostrich treatment. Jussayin.
> 
> I swear that Mother Nature has a grudge against us. If it's the weekend, it'll be cold, at least by our standards. Only 60-ish today and windy as heck so doesn't feel even that warm. Next week? 70s and 80s. Next weekend? According to the weatherdudes, it'll be back in the 60s again.


I do pretend the dust isn't there for as long as possible  Then it gets too thick to ignore ....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ruthanne said:


> I do pretend the dust isn't there for as long as possible  _*Then it gets too thick to ignore*_ ....


You mean like when you can't see the TV screen? Like when you can write your name on an end table? Like that? Yeah. That's when I dust, too.

I also dust after pollen season...around mid- to late-April. When the yellow stuff isn't sifting into the house any longer...


----------



## hollydolly

Dust never gets a chance to settle in this house....  I hate the tedium of housework.. but I _have_ to do it every day..I just can't stand it when it builds up..


----------



## Jules

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 214711
> 
> Not in this lifetime.   Nope.



Has anyone else seen the commercial where a young couple ask if “don’t you just hate spending an hour or two a week house
cleaning?” 

How little do they clean.  I think the commercial is for Swifter.  Don’t know, because the question is so darned stupid that I start grumbling at it.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Dust never gets a chance to settle in this house....  I hate the tedium of housework.. but I _have_ to do it every day..I just can't stand it when it builds up..


You are my heroine.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Excellent news. Now you can go get all your shopping just in case the darn thing breaks down again.! Hopefully it won't... but I'm sorry you've got snow.. we have Glorious sunshine... people are at the beach...


@hollydolly , I got my grocery shopping done, thank God.  I sure got a lot...lol...I had the car running about 19 minutes and no sign of that awful smell.  I have to test it for longer times still but at least this far it is good.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> @hollydolly , I got my grocery shopping done, thank God.  I sure got a lot...lol...I had the car running about 19 minutes and no sign of that awful smell.  I have to test it for longer times still but at least this far it is good.


fantastic...good that there's no sign of that smell... but more importantly for now, you've got all the shopping in.. what a relief for you.. I bet it felt nice to get out tho'..  ..


----------



## MickaC

Did the usual cleaning chores.
Doing some pouting.......because, woke up to -15, been a steady -7 all day, COLD again tonite.

Did do something productive.......sold 2 side end tables and a coffee table.......
Black iron with slate squares on the tops.
This selling thing is refreshing.......downsizing .


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> fantastic...good that there's no sign of that smell... but more importantly for now, you've got all the shopping in.. what a relief for you.. I bet it felt nice to get out tho'..  ..


It was nice to go out and shop.  I love to shop!


----------



## Jules

Laundry and put the house back together after the guests.  I really should replace the microfibre sheets on the one guest bed.  They cling together and are a pita to make the bed.  Never will buy those again.  I have two sets.  

Two walks, one to a grocery store for a few items and one to the corner store for Gatorade.  Maybe it’ll be a quick fix if my husband feels dehydrated.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I think that Andy thinks they are both *his.*
> That the outdoors _and _the entire home, belong to him.
> *It's my world!  *, sez Andy!
> Just ask him for us , @Trila


Thanks for keeping me laughing....love all of you!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila Thousands of years ago cats were believed to be gods. Cats have never forgotten this.


----------



## timoc

*I'm just picking *the winning numbers for the National Lottery. 
I did it last week, and the week before, and the week before.....recurring, somehow I never won, but I'm wearing my glasses today, so it could be ice creams all round come next Saturday night.


----------



## Georgiagranny

timoc said:


> *I'm just picking *the winning numbers for the National Lottery.
> I did it last week, and the week before, and the week before.....recurring, somehow I never won, but I'm wearing my glasses today, so it could be ice creams all round come next Saturday night.


I do the same thing. Sometimes I win $2 or more!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trying to decide whether to don "nice" clothes for the day and sit around on my dead center or to gird my loins with grubby duds and attack weeds in the garden. Sunday/Monday is my "weekend" and it's always a toss-up...be a lay-about or accomplish something. So...nothing or anything?

DD and I will sally forth to Walmart for the week's grocery shopping, but other than that, there's no plan.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up at 6:15 looked out my bedroom window, there was snow on ground, I'd say 2 inches
I wore my winter boots as I went for a very short walk around the apt complex, temp was 30
My close friend, Marcia is picking me up along with another church member  attend our 10:30 church service. 
The rest of my day,read local paper, talk with my brother  If the weather has improved,I may take another short walk this afternoon


----------



## Pepper

I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


----------



## PamfromTx

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


----------



## Pepper

I love you @PamfromTx 
Thank you.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had a relaxing few days in the big city with my son and grand daughter. Li'l Bit, my new dog did great on the 300mile drive down and back. My son came back up from Denver with me Friday, and we have been working on putting a new engine together for his 67 Galaxie.


----------



## Mr. Ed

At church, and yes I bring my tablet to church. Later today shop for bulk groceries at BJ.s


----------



## Pinky

Watching the snow come down .. well, it _is _still March


----------



## Mr. Ed

Donating leather couch and love seat, will send pictures later today. shopping online for sectional sofas. Wife wants to see and sit on sofa before buying. Next weekend shop at Raymore & Flanagan Syracuse..


----------



## hollydolly

Remembered to put my clocks forward an hour late last night . Most of my clocks are radio controlled and don't need manual changing but my bedside clock and kitchen clocks both do... 
It's Mother's day today.. I got an E -Card from my daughter and a 4 minute phone call this morning ( she's busy) .. and not forgetting the surprise 55 pound mirror she had delivered to me last Thursday... 

I'm still trying to keep my back steady and keep the pain at bay .. today I've stripped down the cooker hood, and cleaned the filters, and also cleaned the drain in the bath  and shower of all the hair and soap scum * ugh* ..but otherwise nothing noteworthy..

It's sunny now, at almost 4 pm .. but most of the day it's been semi- foggy... 55 deg f


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


Sorry, Pepper.


----------



## Sliverfox

Lots of snow  falling,,  staying at home today.

My friend  stopped in to help me  figure out  for to use  blood pressure  cuff.
I should have used it on hubby before  she left.
Got it wrong when I went to take his BP.


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


I have my dog Mackie's ashes in an urn. He has been to Australia and back. I hope having Max's ashes will bring you some comfort in the years to come.


----------



## RadishRose

GS coming over to visit later.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> You mean like when you can't see the TV screen? *Like when you can write your name on an end table? Like that? Yeah.* That's when I dust, too.
> 
> I also dust after pollen season...around mid- to late-April. When the yellow stuff isn't sifting into the house any longer...


I have a strict policy - it's ok to write your name in the dust, but not the year.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


Ooooh nooo.... so sorry (((pepper)))....


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


It's so very hard to say goodbye to those we love.  Animals and humans.  My heart reaches out to yours, Pepper.


----------



## Sassycakes

I have been looking up how to say things in German. My Granddaughter is in 5th grade and learning german is one of her subjects. Things are really different today than when I was young. We didn't have to learn a different language until High School.


----------



## Silent Rose

I went to church this morning with my daughter and now I don't really have much planned for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pepper So sad about Max, but nice that the two of you can go for a last walk ‍ 

@hollydolly I dunno if it will work for you, but walking has always been a big help to me when my back is hurting. Don't mean a brisk hike! Just a leisurely walk (walking also seems to improve my posture, which in turn improves my aching back).


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Pepper So sad about Max, but nice that the two of you can go for a last walk ‍
> 
> @hollydolly I dunno if it will work for you, but walking has always been a big help to me when my back is hurting. Don't mean a brisk hike! Just a leisurely walk (walking also seems to improve my posture, which in turn improves my aching back).


yes I do that..I've also got a treadmill here at the house...


----------



## StarSong

I made a large pot of chicken-free (vegan), chicken soup a few days ago, but DH & I are hankering for more so I'll head to the grocery store this morning for more celery and Italian parsley.  All other ingredients are already in the pantry, fridge or freezer.  We have a busy week ahead so a pot of already prepped soup in the fridge will be more appreciated than usual.  

We're hosting our DD's family's chihuahua for a few days, and starting Tuesday we'll be doing some regular (3 days most weeks) childcare for our adorable 3-1/2 month old grandson.  DS has Fridays off and DDIL has Mondays off.   

Full-time infant childcare runs in the $500/week neighborhood! No idea how people afford it. So glad we're able to pitch in.


----------



## Trila

Sshhhhhh!   Don't let Andy hear any of that talk!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. I put on sort of but not exactly nice clothes and went grocery shopping with DD. It has turned into a nice day even if on the cool side. I made myself mow the lawn and then reseeded a couple of spots where the grass isn't growing to my liking.

And I sat on my duff a good bit, too.

Tomorrow there's a trip to the garden centers. I need just a handful more grass seed and will get the smallest bag there is. There may be a few bedding plants calling my name. If so, they'll come home with me.


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> Well. I put on sort of but not exactly nice clothes and went grocery shopping with DD.


Well good for you, I joined you with those nice clothes. Not exactly pristine in a Sunday best suit, but given our glorious weather of late, a sports blazer and straw sun hat was just the ticket to take my lady, (ladies?) out to lunch.

The reason that I wrote ladies is because we call the vintage MG: "Jessica." She was our carriage to the restaurant.
We were all photographed many times so keep an eye out on social media and you might just see us accompanied by some remark.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sassycakes said:


> I have been looking up how to say things in German. My Granddaughter is in 5th grade and learning german is one of her subjects. Things are really different today than when I was young. We didn't have to learn a different language until High School.


Try "was ist denn los?" In casual German it means "what's going on?" but literally, it's "what's loose?" The answer is "Alles was nicht angebunden ist" meaning "everything that's not tied down"! LOL


----------



## Jules

Had my hair cut this morning.  I shower and wash it before I go and then come home and shower again.  I hate being itchy all day.  

Talked to my daughter who’s in Scotland for a wedding.  She’s with her SO and his parent.  All three have Covid.  Don’t think she can get back into Canada without quarantining for ten days.  She needs to be back at work because she has a firm deadline.  At least at home, she would have been able to work from her house.   She said Covid is running rampant there.  It’s bad enough being ill, let alone in someone else’s home.  What a nightmare.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Knight

Still doing nothing. Loading, unloading & placing the 50 blocks that weigh about 25 lbs. each plus the two bales of top soil that were 3 cubic feet each & weigh a lot, best guess around 100lbs. each bale.  I'm thinking that work out must have been more than this old body wanted to deal with. Still need 18 more cubic feet of top soil. Going to need a few more days of nothing but the 3 miles walks in the park before finishing that planter project. The good news is my wife is pampering me


----------



## Pinky

Vegging out on Etta James:


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Had my hair cut this morning.  I shower and wash it before I go and then come home and shower again.  I hate being itchy all day.
> 
> Talked to my daughter who’s in Scotland for a wedding.  She’s with her SO and his parent.  All three have Covid.  Don’t think she can get back into Canada without quarantining for ten days.  She needs to be back at work because she has a firm deadline.  At least at home, she would have been able to work from her house.   She said Covid is running rampant there.  It’s bad enough being ill, let alone in someone else’s home.  What a nightmare.


OMG what a nightmare indeed. Poor daughter ....  I had no idea Covid had raised it's ugly head again so high in Scotland... what will she do, can she afford to stay somewhere until she gets the all clear to travel.. ? ..or did you say the whole 3 of them are ill in someone else's home ?


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> the whole 3 of them are ill in someone else's home ?


Yes, all three are in someone else’s home.  She has Covid too.  It’s bad enough being ill, let alone not being home in your own bed.


----------



## HoneyNut

The past few days I was stressing about money, inflation, politics, but the sun has come out this afternoon and I'm feeling more positive.  Also helped that I looked at condo costs in a very small city in Nebraska and they are affordable enough that even with real estate prices and inflation I would be able to live there (tho would much rather not, pretty crummy looking really, but my main goal was to calm my fears about becoming homeless in the future so I could look forward to selling my house and traveling).

I am continuing to chip away at cleaning out my house full of stuff.  I had already mixed my first cat's ashes into the flower garden and today I threw away her favorite little toy and shook her locks of fur out in the wind to return to the earth somewhere.  Can't believe how sad it made me since she died 24 years ago and many other beloved cats (house and barn) have come and gone in those decades.  Probably made more poignant because I'm still working my way through photo albums getting the pictures uploaded, and there were pics of her and of the apartment I was living in when I was in my mid-twenties and she, as a young stray cat, followed me home (took a while before she would stay, originally she was more fond of the water dish than me, due to the arid environment).


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes it's a horrible situation to be ill in someone else's home, but to be ill in  the hosts home who is also ill themselves are what nightmares are made of...


----------



## OysterBay

Today, I am teaching teenage boys that, to live in fear is what it means to be a *slave.*
I have faith these kids will learn from me.


----------



## Furryanimal

Filling up the skip I had delivered on Friday.....largely with the old fence and contents of the shed that blew down in the storms....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good heavens! I slept until 6:30. Today's going to be visit-the-garden-centers day. Um. visit-the-garden-centers morning. If some flowers follow me home, they'll get planted. If not? I'll just sit on my como se llama and admire the ones that are blooming in the garden.

First of all, I've gotta jump in the shower and get dressed and tidy up The Hovel.


----------



## JonSR77

The Pin Cushion Lady is coming over today.

I get acupuncture, I am the pin cushion.

I get it with electric stim. Only thing that takes my back out of pain.


----------



## Mizmo

The thumb saga

Today I finally have consultation with surgeon who will do the dirty deed of removal.
Been a long haul. I will   be glad to get it over and done with...worn out......


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I've been thinking about you and your thumb. Glad you checked in. Good luck with the surgeon. 

I swear! I'm gonna ask for a chain saw for Mother's Day so that I can cut my toenails. The older I get, the thicker they get and the harder they are to trim


----------



## Silent Rose

I am working at home today. My daughter is off to school so it is just myself and the dog.


----------



## Furryanimal

So after a morning filling up my skip I went to the John Fielding-a local Wetherspoons pub-and had cod and chips,apple crumble and ice cream and two pints of Thatchers gold.
Also bought some bacon and some baguettes..
and for the first time in 21 months I didn’t need a mask


----------



## katlupe

I might be doing laundry if the laundry room is not too full. Snowing today, so not going outside. Working on a new blog post right now. Then scanning and editing photos.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> The thumb saga
> View attachment 214961
> Today I finally have consultation with surgeon who will do the dirty deed of removal.
> Been a long haul. I will   be glad to get it over and done with...worn out......


awwww Mizmo.. I wish I knew what to say, but just know we're here for you and thinking of what you're going through and wishing you everything you wish for yourself .


----------



## hollydolly

I drove over to the next county this morning to go to the dedicated frozen food store, because I couldn't get any frozen veggies from the regular supermarket the other day..the freezers were completely empty.... .. Fortunately the freezer shop was well stocked with veggies.. so I bought enough to stock up _my_ freezer..

I also wanted to look at a new lamp which is on  the website of another store nearby  but I prefered to to see it in situ and up close, cuz I couldn't really make my mind up.. but when I saw it, I just thought it looked far too big & Blingy to go into my livingroom, so I'm pleased I didn't order it online.

I did buy a Jasmine Climber ..and  once I'd put the shopping away I went straight out and planted it into a medium size pot in the garden, close to where I have the established  Clematis...

It's another gloriously sunny &  warm day today.. but rain is expected tomorrow, so I wanted to get the jasmine in before then..


----------



## Georgiagranny

JonSR77 said:


> The Pin Cushion Lady is coming over today.
> 
> I get acupuncture, I am the pin cushion.
> 
> I get it with electric stim. Only thing that takes my back out of pain.


@hollydolly Maybe acupuncture will help your back. Have you tried it?


----------



## dobielvr

Having unexpected rain today!  It was in the 80s all week...even watered my lawn Saturday.

Looks like the only thing I will be doing today is going to my kidney doctor.  
And, prob do some reading indoors.


----------



## David777

8:32am PDT now so about 2 hours away from blood tests getting poked filling tubes while much more dreaded is 3 hours away from doctors sticking a large needle into the back of my pelvis bone for a bone marrow biopsy.  Supposedly just using a local anesthetic that have read can still be painfully unpleasant.  Last diagnostic tests for my polycythemia vera condition.  Wahhhhhhh!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Maybe acupuncture will help your back. Have you tried it?


I haven't tried it GG... you might be right..it may be worth a try.. I must have a little research for good reviews of Acupuncturists


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


I'm sorry for your loss!  (Hugs!)


----------



## Trila

I'm starting to feel better, so I played in the dirt this morning.  Yea!!!!

Today is Andy's 2nd b-day!  Notice how he keeps his toys on the rug... he is such a good boy!
https://m.youtube.com/shorts/zGrZ3zLc4u8

https://m.youtube.com/shorts/rjRb58vewBQ


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk around 6:30,there was about an inch of snow on the ground, a tad nippy at 16
This morning I walked 5 blocks  to go for my annual eye appt,all is good. I was there for 30 min,then walked home. I'm glad I remembered my sunglasses,when I walked out it was bright out
When I came home, called Canopy of Neighbors members, my list has grown to 15 people
I haven't gone outside this afternoon because its too cold,18


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Talked to my daughter who’s in Scotland for a wedding.  She’s with her SO and his parent.  All three have Covid.  Don’t think she can get back into Canada without quarantining for ten days.  She needs to be back at work because she has a firm deadline.  At least at home, she would have been able to work from her house.   She said Covid is running rampant there.  It’s bad enough being ill, let alone in someone else’s home.  What a nightmare.


Oh, that sounds like an awful situation.


----------



## Pinky

Trila said:


> I'm starting to feel better, so I played in the dirt this morning.  Yea!!!!
> 
> Today is Andy's 2nd b-day!  Notice how he keeps his toys on the rug... he is such a good boy!
> https://m.youtube.com/shorts/zGrZ3zLc4u8
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/shorts/rjRb58vewBQ


Andy cat is precious. I love ginger kitties. He must be a lot of fun to have around.


----------



## Mizmo

So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
Send me all your good thoughts please


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


Sending you love, thoughts & 
I'm surprised they are not operating sooner.


----------



## Jules

Sending lots of good vibes and thoughts to you, @Mizmo.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


sending you every good and healing thought I can muster Mizmo...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

You are in my prayers, @Mizmo   wish there was something more tangible I could do


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked a batch of cookies.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


What a drastic outcome, so sorry you have to go through this, it's cruel.


----------



## Marie5656

*Not a great day. Last night/early this morning (about 4AM) I was having trouble sleeping (hip hurt and all) so I came out to living room to get my pain meds. Went to sit down, tripped over my feet and fell down. Landed on my right side (luckily not bad side).  Made my way to the phone to reach out to 911.  Guys came over to help me out. There is an emergency lock box in the lobby that has master keys in it).  
So, a bit sore today, and a nice bruise to remember the occasion.  *


----------



## Marie5656

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


Sorry to hear of your issues.  Hope all is well with you and you have a good outcome


----------



## Silent Rose

At this very moment I am drinking a mug of cocoa.


----------



## Mizmo

*Dear Senior Friends *


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
You definitely do have a lot of support from us.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


----------



## Furryanimal

More skip filling


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> So...the thumb comes off  at second joint...within a month...wait for the call.
> CT scan April 7th so won't be before that.
> Still trying to get my head round all of this ...the changes I have to make
> Send me all your good thoughts please
> View attachment 215024


----------



## RadishRose

David777 said:


> 8:32am PDT now so about 2 hours away from blood tests getting poked filling tubes while much more dreaded is 3 hours away from doctors sticking a large needle into the back of my pelvis bone for a bone marrow biopsy.  Supposedly just using a local anesthetic that have read can still be painfully unpleasant.  Last diagnostic tests for my polycythemia vera condition.  Wahhhhhhh!


Hope the results are ok.


----------



## Jules

This sounds very difficult @David777 
Good luck.


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> I will sadly be picking up my boy cat's (Max) ashes at the vet.  I'll take a bus there, get them, browse around the shops, walk ten blocks and take another bus home.  With my Max............


So sorry for your loss of Max.
It's never easy saying goodbye to a much loved little family member.
He's crossed the Rainbow Bridge......Rest in Peace Max.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> I have my dog Mackie's ashes in an urn. He has been to Australia and back. I hope having Max's ashes will bring you some comfort in the years to come.


Had all my past little loved ones cremated.....their beautiful jars in my curio cabinet.....sadly there are 3, Jassie, Tory, and Tia, all Shelties.


----------



## Sliverfox

Bright sunny start to the day,, watching the birds.
Not sure what  we are doing today,, hubby says out side temp is 18!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## David777

Biopsy procedure lidocaine dulled pain enough that was not as unpleasant as feared.  Sweet nurse made it easy.  Five hours afterwards felt sore, stiff, so stayed immobile on couch.  Now after awkward night trying not to lie on back, surprised its well improved.  Otherwise given a week of treatment, new blood tests show out of whack levels are moving back towards normal.  Test results, later this week.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had been 60+ the last few days, and the snow is quickly retreating, and the creek is running harder. Took the dog out at 3am and it was raining lightly, took her out again at 7:30 and it had changed to snow. No real accumulation, and happy with any form of moisture we get. Today I'm going to town to see my Rolfing lady, and pretty confident she will fix my back issue. Hasn't let me down yet. Will pick up a few items for my sons engine project, which is moving along well. He will be staying here with Li'l Bit while I'm out, and is probably heading back to Denver tomorrow. Been nice having him around for a while.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today is like a usual day for me. I am on the computer checking a few things and none of the sites except here is opening for me. They say I have the wrong password. I have all my passwords saved in a book so I am not making a mistake. They are making me go crazy.


----------



## Silent Rose

Working from home again today and tying some loose ends up on a work project to submit tomorrow when I do go into the office tomorrow morning. Other than that the day doesn't present much of anything.


----------



## RadishRose

Just the usual, plus laundry.


----------



## dobielvr

David777 said:


> Biopsy procedure lidocaine dulled pain enough that was not as unpleasant as feared.  Sweet nurse made it easy.  Five hours afterwards felt sore, stiff, so stayed immobile on couch.  Now after awkward night trying not to lie on back, surprised its well improved.  Otherwise given a week of treatment, new blood tests show out of whack levels are moving back towards normal.  Test results, later this week.


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Medusa

Getting better.  I'll likely be in bed most of the day again, but I'm definitely feeling myself climbing up again, thank the fracking blue skies. 

Anyway, there's a lot I can do from bed; heck, I had therapy from bed yesterday (not the first time lol).
So... I'll catch up and hangout with friends online and on Whatsapp, do a little journaling, maybe write some notes for my next show... take a nap, rest. 

I'd like to do some hand-sewing, but not sure I'm up for it today.  We'll see.  Things are definitely looking up and I'm hoping to have our Klatch meeting from my freaking desk tomorrow!


----------



## mrstime

*Baking an apple pie for DH for his birthday today.*


----------



## Silent Rose

mrstime said:


> *Baking an apple pie for DH for his birthday today.*


Happy Birthday to your DH.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Left work today at 10 to keep appointment for six-month mammo checkup. So far, so good. I go back in another six months and if nothing has changed, I don't need to go back for a year. Yay.

And guess what? The co-pay that had been $40 is now $5. I like $5 better than $40!


----------



## hollydolly

I had a new flush ceiling  light fitted in my office room today..., had my computer updated, and got shown how to use my estranged husband's chainsaw and it was pointed out to me by the afore-mentioned  o/h where the paint is kept for me to paint the bathroom ceiling.. 
 I was expecting after it was promised to me by him ,  to get my new big mirror fitted on the wall  , and a new shelf installed in the cupboard  under my sink , but that didn't happen....and I even made him lunch...


----------



## Silent Rose

hollydolly said:


> I had a new flush ceiling  light fitted in my office room today..., had my computer updated, and got shown how to use my estranged husband's chainsaw and it was pointed out to me by the afore-mentioned  o/h where the paint is kept for me to paint the bathroom ceiling..
> I was expecting after it was promised to me by him ,  to get my new big mirror fitted on the wall  , and a new shelf installed in the cupboard  under my sink , but that didn't happen....and I even made him lunch...


It sounds like you had quite a busy day. Do you have time for a virtual hug? The hug is basically for nothing special just because I feel like it and after busy days sometimes one needs that. Also as promised I wanted to put a little smile on your face today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I had a new flush ceiling  light fitted in my office room today..., had my computer updated, and got shown how to use my estranged husband's chainsaw and it was pointed out to me by the afore-mentioned  o/h where the paint is kept for me to paint the bathroom ceiling..
> I was expecting after it was promised to me by him ,  to get my new big mirror fitted on the wall  , and a new shelf installed in the cupboard  under my sink , but that didn't happen....and I even made him lunch...


He got lunch in the bargain? _Jerk!_ 

We were supposed to have a high temp of 68-70 today. Right now it's 76. Yippee. 81 tomorrow before the next big cold front comes in the middle of the night. Meh. It's spring. We're at a Level 2 risk (moderate) for tornadoes tomorrow night, then a minus level risk after about 4 am Thursday morning. Go figure.

Just for sh!ts and giggles, I washed off the glass-top table on my patio around 2pm because I wanted to see how much pollen is floating around out there. Um. A lot! Within an hour it was covered with the yellow cr@p already.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I had a new flush ceiling  light fitted in my office room today..., had my computer updated, and got shown how to use my estranged husband's chainsaw and it was pointed out to me by the afore-mentioned  o/h where the paint is kept for me to paint the bathroom ceiling..
> I was expecting after it was promised to me by him ,  to get my new big mirror fitted on the wall  , and a new shelf installed in the cupboard  under my sink , but that didn't happen....and I even made him lunch...


Drats! I wanted to see your newly hung mirror!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Drats! I wanted to see your newly hung mirror!


lol...so did I ...


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Rose said:


> It sounds like you had quite a busy day. Do you have time for a virtual hug? The hug is basically for nothing special just because I feel like it and after busy days sometimes one needs that. Also as promised I wanted to put a little smile on your face today.


I actually could do with that today Rose, it's been a very stressful and emotional day tbh.. ... and back at ya mi chica.. (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
That's too bad you didn't get that mirror up, today, and also, I wish you'd gotten the shelf, and some guidance on how to use that power washer for the car, if you want to, sometime.

Those are very kind posts, @Silent Rose  which makes many of us, feel better, to read as well.  Hug to you, too.


----------



## Jeni

Well another dog sitting day for me......
Son put up a swing under his deck and i decided to sit while dogs ran around back yard ... puppy is a huge dog not even 6 months old and is counter top height .....
dog loves to jump so i pushed back to swing and the bolt sheared off at the threads leaving me in gravel being kissed by huge puppy ...... so now with my face washed by dog .......................i had to text my son to let him know his swing bolt broke

can dogs laugh because i am pretty sure both of them were laughing at me


----------



## katlupe

Jeni said:


> Well another dog sitting day for me......
> Son put up a swing under his deck and i decided to sit while dogs ran around back yard ... puppy is a huge dog not even 6 months old and is counter top height .....
> dog loves to jump so i pushed back to swing and the bolt sheared off at the threads leaving me in gravel being kissed by huge puppy ...... so now with my face washed by dog .......................i had to text my son to let him know his swing bolt broke
> 
> can dogs laugh because i am pretty sure both of them were laughing at me


I suppose if they were laughing because they knew you were okay. You are okay after that? Hope so.


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> Drats! I wanted to see your newly hung mirror!


Since it is so heavy, and maybe quite tall, can it be propped against a wall.  I’ve seen that done well.




Jeni said:


> can dogs laugh because i am pretty sure both of them were laughing at me


If they can’t laugh, at least they can appreciate you coming down to the ground so they could give kisses.


----------



## katlupe

Today we had Bingo again downstairs in the Community room. Today we had 6 people so it was more fun. Then we stayed and talked a bit afterwards. Very relaxed day.


----------



## Silent Rose

hollydolly said:


> I actually could do with that today Rose, it's been a very stressful and emotional day tbh.. ... and back at ya mi chica.. (((hugs)))


I know those days can happen and a big hug even when it comes virtually can be a big help. Also I do recommend a glass of Wine or maybe a Margarita or Gin and Tonic.  That might do the trick as well.



Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> That's too bad you didn't get that mirror up, today, and also, I wish you'd gotten the shelf, and some guidance on how to use that power washer for the car, if you want to, sometime.
> 
> Those are very kind posts, @Silent Rose  which makes many of us, feel better, to read as well.  Hug to you, too.


Thank You very much. I feel it is always good to lighten up the day with a hug or just a smile. Everyday comes with so much stress in it so a random stress release whatever it is can always be good.

I remember back in college especially during exam times when the stress level was huge we would just scream. Now this is quite funny because well over 90% of us students couldn't hear a single thing and the ones that could hear were hearing impaired. It still worked in getting the stress out.


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Rose said:


> I know those days can happen and a big hug even when it comes virtually can be a big help. Also I do recommend a glass of Wine or maybe a Margarita or Gin and Tonic.  That might do the trick as well.


I'm tee-total.. sometimes I wish I didn't hate the smell and taste of alcohol so much, so I could have some on days like this to keep my sanity .. but alas no...


----------



## Marie5656

*Just hanging out...doing some house cleaning.  I have someone coming over Friday to interview for a housekeeper position..can't let her see a messy apartment. LOL.  
And since I am moving a bit slower these days, going to take a bit longer.*


----------



## Mizmo

Follow up on thumb..
Just got a phone call from my family Doc and he blasted me for complaining to all these  Surgeons I have seen about  my comments to all of these Docs that it should have been done earlier.
Of course he denied ever having seen the thumb as a problem  two years ago and felt he did the right thing in his 'treatment'. He was very angry.

He  conveniently forgot about times I showed to him and he dismissed and the time when he made phone call during covid when I told him it was growing and he asked for a picture which I did not have. He still did not ask me to come in and let him see it. Now it is all my fault
The surgeon I saw yesterday  evidently contacted him in this respect.

Oh and just to bring you up to date  that surgeon has referred me to another surgeon who wants to take a specimen of the cyst  before operating, so more time waiting for appointments...can you believe all this....I am slowly going round the bend...


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> *Just hanging out...doing some house cleaning.  I have someone coming over Friday to interview for a housekeeper position..can't let her see a messy apartment. LOL.
> And since I am moving a bit slower these days, going to take a bit longer.*


Wouldn't that person *want* to give you a free try-out hour or two, on Friday, Marie? 
This timing for a free trial, this week, while you have the large bruise recovery going on, seems perfect to me!


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
That is awful, how doctors continue to add to your stresses, during a terrible time that is understandably so very difficult for you.


----------



## Jules

Wow @Mizmo, whether he felt he was right, he should never have called and upset you.  How unprofessional!  I suppose that there’s a shortage of family doctors and you can’t just replace him.  Doctors have monstrous egos.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Wow @Mizmo, whether he felt he was right, he should never have called and upset you. How unprofessional!


I thought the same thing.  Regardless of what he thinks, or what he is upset about, he should have a different way to handle his own issues, without upsetting someone who is personally facing such a terrible medical situation.


----------



## Marie5656

Kaila said:


> Wouldn't that person *want* to give you a free try-out hour or two, on Friday, Marie?
> This timing for a free trial, this week, while you have the large bruise recovery going on, seems perfect to me!


Good thought...I will ask
But..I guess I have a bit of my mom in me..when she was sick with cancer my dad hired her a housekeeper. Mom would always clean before she came
LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Follow up on thumb..
> Just got a phone call from my family Doc and he blasted me for complaining to all these  Surgeons I have seen about  my comments to all of these Docs that it should have been done earlier.
> Of course he denied ever having seen the thumb as a problem  two years ago and felt he did the right thing in his 'treatment'. He was very angry.
> 
> He  conveniently forgot about times I showed to him and he dismissed and the time when he made phone call during covid when I told him it was growing and he asked for a picture which I did not have. He still did not ask me to come in and let him see it. Now it is all my faultView attachment 215197
> The surgeon I saw yesterday  evidently contacted him in this respect.
> 
> Oh and just to bring you up to date  that surgeon has referred me to another surgeon who wants to take a specimen of the cyst  before operating, so more time waiting for appointments...can you believe all this....I am slowly going round the bend...View attachment 215198


OMG that's disgraceful..beyond disgraceful..  . You're going through hell mainly due to that Doctors inaction in the first place, and now he's not only denying responsibility he's got the darn barefaced cheek to berate a woman suffering cancer and facing an amputation DUE  greatly to his inactions..

How DARE he upset you like this.. I'm furious on your behalf....


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I had a new flush ceiling  light fitted in my office room today..., had my computer updated, and got shown how to use my estranged husband's chainsaw and it was pointed out to me by the afore-mentioned  o/h where the paint is kept for me to paint the bathroom ceiling..
> I was expecting after it was promised to me by him ,  to get my new big mirror fitted on the wall  , and a new shelf installed in the cupboard  under my sink , but that didn't happen....and I even made him lunch...


So sorry your o/h didn't keep his word. It reflects poorly on him. I hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> So sorry your o/h didn't keep his word. It reflects poorly on him. I hope tomorrow is better for you.


thanks Leann...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> Follow up on thumb..
> Just got a phone call from my family Doc and he blasted me for complaining to all these  Surgeons I have seen about  my comments to all of these Docs that it should have been done earlier.
> Of course he denied ever having seen the thumb as a problem  two years ago and felt he did the right thing in his 'treatment'. He was very angry.
> 
> He  conveniently forgot about times I showed to him and he dismissed and the time when he made phone call during covid when I told him it was growing and he asked for a picture which I did not have. He still did not ask me to come in and let him see it. Now it is all my faultView attachment 215197
> The surgeon I saw yesterday  evidently contacted him in this respect.
> 
> Oh and just to bring you up to date  that surgeon has referred me to another surgeon who wants to take a specimen of the cyst  before operating, so more time waiting for appointments...can you believe all this....I am slowly going round the bend...View attachment 215198


That just sends me crazy, @Mizmo !   For you and @hollydolly : If they can send a man to the moon, why can’t they send them all??


----------



## john19485

Went to the vietnam memorial wall, in layton utah, visited all my guys, who's names are on the wall, made a copy of my cousins name


----------



## Leann

john19485 said:


> Went to the vietnam memorial wall, in layton utah, visited all my guys, who's names are on the wall, made a copy of my cousins name


So sad......


----------



## Trila

My crud not only is not gone, but it is back with a vengeance!  I haven't read any posts....just wanted to check in and say hi. (achoo!)


----------



## Furryanimal

Going to the cricket in Bristol...chilly compared to last week but should stay dry


----------



## katlupe

Nothing special going on today. Routine housecleaning, some cooking of course and maybe a short walk after I go to the dumpster. Depends on how much it warms up.


----------



## hollydolly

Our weather has changed completely since last week's sun, now it's just 50 deg today...and overcast and set to get colder and wetter over the next few days, fortunately no wind today, I hate the wind the most..
 Thank goodness I got the lawns mowed when I did..given the forecast for rain for the next week off and on


I slept very badly last night, horrible nightmares..  so I suspect I'm going to feel very tired later today


I've just got this morning's chores out of the way now .  I have an appointment in about an hours' time,  and then I need to drive to the next town and collect a dress from the tailors which  I had them shorten for me..


----------



## fatboy

putting new fishing line on my reels


----------



## jimintoronto

My Wife and I will be speaking to our  lawyer this morning via Skype to redo our wills. Brenda's ex husband recently died, so her directions will have to be changed to reflect that fact. JImB.


----------



## Medusa

Coffee Klatch!


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> Our weather has changed completely since last week's sun, now it's just 50 deg today...and overcast and set to get colder and wetter over the next few days, fortunately no wind today, I hate the wind the most..
> Thank goodness I got the lawns mowed when I did..given the forecast for rain for the next week off and on
> 
> 
> I slept very badly last night, horrible nightmares..  so I suspect I'm going to feel very tired later today
> 
> 
> I've just got this morning's chores out of the way now .  I have an appointment in about an hours' time,  and then I need to drive to the next town and collect a dress from the tailors which  I had them shorten for me..


I wasn't sure if I should "like" or "sad face," because nightmares suck.


----------



## Trish

I was planning to go out today but changed my mind and have decided to put my slow cooker on, do some chores at home and then get my sewing machine out and tackled some alterations.  Shortening a pair of jeans is the easy bit, lifting the shoulders on a lined summer dress will be interesting.  Wish me luck


----------



## Medusa

Trish said:


> I was planning to go out today but changed my mind and have decided to put my slow cooker on, do some chores at home and then get my sewing machine out and tackled some alterations.  Shortening a pair of jeans is the easy bit, lifting the shoulders on a lined summer dress will be interesting.  Wish me luck


That sounds like exactly the kind of day I would enjoy as well.  
Luck with the dress.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> My crud not only is not gone, but it is back with a vengeance!  I haven't read any posts....just wanted to check in and say hi. (achoo!)



Oh dear, that is terribly disappointing.  

Very sorry to hear that, but glad you did tell us, so we can send you our caring and our hopes that it will get kicked to the curb, _very soon and completely! _


----------



## Trila

I'm sitting in the waiting room of the doctor's office, waiting for  to finish getting a check up.  Nobody has noticed me sitting here, since I fit right in with all of the sick people!  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I was planning to go out today but changed my mind and have decided to put my slow cooker on, do some chores at home and then get my sewing machine out and tackled some alterations.  Shortening a pair of jeans is the easy bit, lifting the shoulders on a lined summer dress will be interesting.  Wish me luck


sounds like I should have brought my dress to you instead...


----------



## Silent Rose

Went into the office this morning to hand in some work and just recently returned back home and will do some more work after eating some lunch.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> Wouldn't that person *want* to give you a free try-out hour or two, on Friday, Marie?
> This timing for a free trial, this week, while you have the large bruise recovery going on, seems perfect to me!


As a former cleaning fairy, here's my take on a free try out: Before I accepted a new client, I always met with them first and did a walk-thru, asked specific questions (i.e., did they want their laundry done? bed linens changed? dishes washed?), and would base the cost on what needed to be done.

Would you schedule an appointment with a new doctor and ask for a free visit?

Oh, hell to the_ no_! Time is money, and people who provide a service are already giving you their free time to visit and assess the work to be done and the time needed to do it.


----------



## Trila

Trila said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting room of the doctor's office, waiting for  to finish getting a check up.  Nobody has noticed me sitting here, since I fit right in with all of the sick people!  LOL


@Kaila 
Hey!  I'm feeling better....I was trying to make you laugh, not !!!!  I'm beating this crud.  I'm home now, enjoying a hot cup of mock chi latte.  In a bit, I'm planning on plopping down in front of the tv for  today's first dose of Doctor Who!  Thank you for caring!


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Follow up on thumb..
> Just got a phone call from my family Doc and he blasted me for complaining to all these  Surgeons I have seen about  my comments to all of these Docs that it should have been done earlier.
> Of course he denied ever having seen the thumb as a problem  two years ago and felt he did the right thing in his 'treatment'. He was very angry.
> 
> He  conveniently forgot about times I showed to him and he dismissed and the time when he made phone call during covid when I told him it was growing and he asked for a picture which I did not have. He still did not ask me to come in and let him see it. Now it is all my faultView attachment 215197
> The surgeon I saw yesterday  evidently contacted him in this respect.
> 
> Oh and just to bring you up to date  that surgeon has referred me to another surgeon who wants to take a specimen of the cyst  before operating, so more time waiting for appointments...can you believe all this....I am slowly going round the bend...View attachment 215198


As a retired Health Care Professional, I would like to say that the treatment (or lack of) you have received from your doctor is _unacceptable_!!!  Taking into consideration that there are 2 sides to every story, and I have only heard yours....I still would say that there are issues here that should be addressed.  But for your sake, I would wait until everything is over...after all, no one wants an upset surgeon working on them!

That being said, you might want to not express any more dissatisfaction, start detailed documentation, and (once it is all over) get yourself a malpractice attorney!!!!

I truly wish you the best!


----------



## Trila

mrstime said:


> *Baking an apple pie for DH for his birthday today.*


Happy b-day Mr.mrstime!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well it's noon here, and my son just left for Denver after a five day stay. Got a fair amount accomplished on his engine build, and now waiting for some parts to arrive to finish things up over the next two months, in between my regular projects. He will be back up when school lets out, and we will install the engine and tune it, and one more thing off the list. It was great having him here, but always nice to get back to peace, and quiet mode. Taking a little break, maybe a nap, and then start back on my trim work after organizing some things in the shop.


----------



## Jackie23

I've been busy doing what I do every spring and that is sprucing up the patio and yard.....its taking me days, power washing all the dirt dobber nest and winter grime off, repotting plants and bringing the cushions out of storage...slowly...work a little and rest a lot....but it is nice to be outside in the sunshine.


----------



## Feelslikefar

A lazy day around our house. Made a sweep of the yard to secure things for the Front due to hit us soon.
Got out my DVD collection of 'Rumpole of the Bailey', based on characters created by John Mortimer.
Seemed like a nice way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> I've been busy doing what I do every spring and that is sprucing up the patio and yard.....its taking me days, power washing all the dirt dobber nest and winter grime off, repotting plants and bringing the cushions out of storage...slowly...work a little and rest a lot....but it is nice to be outside in the sunshine.


That's how I felt last week...so warm , and sunny I got the gardens done, the lawns cut, the spring  flowers all blooming , people had hit the beaches, our temps were at 70 deg..  and BAM.. we've gone back into winter temps now .. verry cold again.. snow is being forecast for some places.. and very low temps again..


----------



## Georgiagranny

OMG @hollydolly! Predicting sNOw? Eeek! We're at 82 right now and waiting for a big thunderstorm to roar through in the middle of the night. There might even be a tornado or two. And another eeek! for our storm.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> OMG @hollydolly! Predicting sNOw? Eeek! We're at 82 right now and waiting for a big thunderstorm to roar through in the middle of the night. There might even be a tornado or two. And another eeek! for our storm.


yes the weather is weird... TBF the march cold is how the temps should be around now, and last weeks' 70's was similar to the previous March,  surprisingly warm and sunny.. then  we had a super hot summer.. temps up in the 90's ... so I'm wondering if the same thing will happen again this year.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> yes the weather is weird... TBF the march cold is how the temps should be around now, and last weeks' 70's was similar to the previous March,  surprisingly warm and sunny.. then  we had a super hot summer.. temps up in the 90's ... so I'm wondering if the same thing will happen again this year.


We don't call 90s super hot here; we call mid-90s "pleasant". It's when the thermometer starts creeping higher and higher and pushing 100 that we get a bit too warm for comfort Thank heaven for air conditioning!


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> As a retired Health Care Professional, I would like to say that the treatment (or lack of) you have received from your doctor is _unacceptable_!!!  Taking into consideration that there are 2 sides to every story, and I have only heard yours....I still would say that there are issues here that should be addressed.  But for your sake, I would wait until everything is over...after all, no one wants an upset surgeon working on them!
> 
> That being said, you might want to not express any more dissatisfaction, start detailed documentation, and (once it is all over) get yourself a malpractice attorney!!!!
> 
> I truly wish you the best!


Thanks for your thoughts and wishes
Believe me I have thought a lot about what I would like to do in that regard but you know, I am an old lady and there is the absolute fact that that my age would come in to play.   
You know, forgetfulness, memory,  imagination, etc.....all that stuff that older people can get to be accused of.
 I do have some records but hey, how would they stand up before the smart Doctors.

Oh and by the way...I got another phone call yesterday.....yes I have an appointment to see another surgeon, this Friday, a woman this time.
 That will make five doctors to date.
 At least things are moving now at a swifter pace
Ans so it goes ......


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I'm thinking only positive thoughts for you. I agree that we oldsters get accused of a lot of cr@p. 

Maybe a woman will be more sympathetic and understanding. Let's hope!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> We don't call 90s super hot here; we call mid-90s "pleasant". It's when the thermometer starts creeping higher and higher and pushing 100 that we get a bit too warm for comfort Thank heaven for air conditioning!


yes I understand , it's the same in Spain at our other place.. 90's is a regular temps throughout summer, but July in August easily gets up to 110, not a problem because we have the AC and the pool ...but here 90's is high temps.. a good comfortable summer would be around 80 deg... the majority of people in the Uk don't have AC in our homes nor do they have a pool ,    so when it starts getting into high 80's and low 90's it's not comfortable at all .


----------



## J-Kat

I spent today recovering from yesterday’s cataract surgery.  Saw my doctor this morning and he said all looked good.  The surgery was on what I call my “bad eye”. I had a vein occlusion in it in 2003 that resulted in very blurred vision.  My retinal specialist had suggested cataract removal may help significantly to improve vision in that eye (though it will never again be normal) and even though the eye is still somewhat swollen my vision does seem less blurry so I’m excited about that.


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> That's how I felt last week...so warm , and sunny I got the gardens done, the lawns cut, the spring  flowers all blooming , people had hit the beaches, our temps were at 70 deg..  and BAM.. we've gone back into winter temps now .. verry cold again.. snow is being forecast for some places.. and very low temps again..


Bummer.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mizmo said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and wishes
> Believe me I have thought a lot about what I would like to do in that regard but you know, I am an old lady and there is the absolute fact that that my age would come in to play.
> You know, forgetfulness, memory,  imagination, etc.....all that stuff that older people can get to be accused of.
> I do have some records but hey, how would they stand up before the smart Doctors.
> 
> Oh and by the way...I got another phone call yesterday.....yes I have an appointment to see another surgeon, this Friday, a woman this time.
> That will make five doctors to date.
> At least things are moving now at a swifter pace
> Ans so it goes ......


Now you have a woman taking charge, hopefully things will change for the better.  I searched high and low for a woman to remove a cataract and insert a lens into my eye and am so pleased with the result and her after care - 4 times after the op to check that everything is okay.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, I agree with theory that there’d be ageism and you wonder if it is worth the aggravation of the slow court systems.  I’m surprised that the specialists informed the doctor of what you said.  There’s no real reason for them to do this other than maybe they don’t like him and have heard similar opinions such as yours.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> yes I understand , it's the same in Spain at our other place.. 90's is a regular temps throughout summer, but July in August easily gets up to 110, not a problem because we have the AC and the pool ...but here 90's is high temps.. a good comfortable summer would be around 80 deg... the majority of people in the Uk don't have AC in our homes nor do they have a pool ,    so when it starts getting into high 80's and low 90's it's not comfortable at all .


Same here.  90°F(ish) is quite pleasant.  However, humidity does affect the comfort factor! LOL


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and wishes
> Believe me I have thought a lot about what I would like to do in that regard but you know, I am an old lady and there is the absolute fact that that my age would come in to play.
> You know, forgetfulness, memory,  imagination, etc.....all that stuff that older people can get to be accused of.
> I do have some records but hey, how would they stand up before the smart Doctors.
> 
> Oh and by the way...I got another phone call yesterday.....yes I have an appointment to see another surgeon, this Friday, a woman this time.
> That will make five doctors to date.
> At least things are moving now at a swifter pace
> Ans so it goes ......


All that matters is that, in the end, you are alright!  I hope your new doctor can do what is necessary, and do it right!


----------



## oldpop

Cleaning up the cave....


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Same here.  90°F(ish) is quite pleasant.  However, humidity does affect the comfort factor! LOL


yep exactly and in the UK the humidity when it's hot is usually quite high


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today, my wife talks to Social Security this morning. I plan to volunteer at the library and shop for a living room sofa and chair before my wife and I visit the showroom on Saturday. If we don't find what we are looking for, there are two furniture chain stores,  32 miles south and another 31 miles north of us. 

We are leaning toward a fabric covered sofa and chair, instead of leather.


----------



## Sliverfox

Weather is on /off sun shine, rain.
Hubby will be gone  for awhile ,,, so will try to clean  down stairs rooms.

Not sure how much I'll get done with Mac "Helping".


----------



## hollydolly

Sun is shining today but there's strong winds, and when I stepped outside I was taken aback by how cold it was due to the wind chill...

Not done too much more than normal chores today.. ..tried to make an appointment with a podiatrist, everyone seems to have long waiting lists , so I rang around 6 before I finally managed to get one who has available appointments for next week.  I haven't needed a podiatrist for decades, so I was quite surprised at the high prices.. but given that everyone is booked up for weeks ahead, it looks like people don't mind paying that much..


----------



## Trila

Good morning, one and all! My crud is (mostly) gone, and I feel good!!! 

I'm getting ready to head out to my Mom's for the day. Hopefully, I'll be able to start reading everyone's posts tonight. If not, then tomorrow.

We have a saying: "The hurriered I go, the behinder I get!!!"







Bye for now!


----------



## StarSong

DH & I agreed to watch our infant grandson Tues, Weds, Thurs from now until the end of June (when DIL's school breaks for summer).  This is our first week of doing so, and today we also have our 7 year old granddaughter & 10 year old grandson.  

So far so good, but we've come to realize all appointments, shopping, errands big chores around the house and garden, etc., need to be scheduled for Fridays through Mondays.  Tomorrow morning I'll do regular grocery shopping plus hit Costco.  With Covid still around we can't take this baby along for errands the way we did our own children and grands.


----------



## Don M.

We've got another chilly, cloudy, stay indoors day, today.  Winter seems to be very reluctant to let go.  However, we're lucky in that the severe storms that hit areas to the South and East of here missed us.


----------



## Georgiagranny

As usual, the weatherdudes over-predicted last night's storm-that-didn't-happen. We got lots of rain, no lightning, no thunder, no tornadoes. Yawn. One of these days, they'll spend hours upon hours warning us of terrible and dangerous weather coming, but nobody will believe it.

It's nice now...high temp of only 73 today, but that's fine as long as the sun shines.

@Trila glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> @Kaila
> Hey!  I'm feeling better....I was trying to make you laugh, not !!!! I'm beating this crud. I'm home now, enjoying a hot cup of mock chi latte. In a bit, I'm planning on plopping down in front of the tv for today's first dose of Doctor Who! Thank you for caring!


Thank you for this, Trila, and you're welcome! 
I felt sad that you were _at_ the doctor office, but that they were _not_ planning to see *you*, and check on _your_ symptoms, dear friend. 
But I am glad your post was primarily joking about you being camouflaged by the ailing people waiting their own turns.
And the best part is if you have indeed turned the corner now, and will be continuing to feel better.


----------



## jujube

I went out to my car this morning to run some errands and there was a huge crack running diagonally across my windshield.  Wasn't there when I came home yesterday afternoon.

The car was in the driveway closely facing the garage door. No stones, no branches, no dead pteradactyls,  nothing on the hood or laying in the driveway.  

So, it's off tomorrow to the windshield shop for replacement. Thank goodness insurance covers it with no deductible.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Good morning, one and all! My crud is (mostly) gone, and I feel good!!!
> 
> I'm getting ready to head out to my Mom's for the day. Hopefully, I'll be able to start reading everyone's posts tonight. If not, then tomorrow.
> 
> We have a saying: "The hurriered I go, the behinder I get!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye for now!


So glad you're feeling better.
Take care.


----------



## PamfromTx

Swimming more laps after 2 days since I received the 4th Covid dose.


----------



## Medusa

I am determined to get some sewing accomplished today... voodoo dolls, finger loops for my black blouse, bows on my ballet shoes, upsizing, _something_!


----------



## Medusa

jujube said:


> ...no dead pteradactyls,


----------



## Sliverfox

So far my usual,'What am I doing today?' thoughts .

Walked Mac,, answered the door which was someone  for Hubby.
Thinking  about  lunch,, local grocery  has fried  chicken in their deli.


----------



## StarSong

@jujube and @Medusa, I was also relieved about the absence of pterodactyls. Dead or alive.  Whew!

Yesterday was great fun with DH & me babysitting all three grands for the day.  The older kids are easy to please because we have very relaxed house rules and the baby was in great spirits.  They were really helpful with him - they're totally smitten with their infant cousin!  

Weather was in the mid 70s so we took a long parade walk around the block before lunch.  One stroller with a baby, one stroller with our elderly dog, one dog being walked on a leash, two kids, two adults.  We switched off who walked what/whom.  

In a couple of hours I'll hit the produce store - am hoping to plan it so I get to Costco near the time when it opens.


----------



## Jules

The almost-daily laundry.  Online bridge.  Walks will be co-ordinated around dental appointment.  Lost the veneer on my front tooth again.  May have to have a crown.  Fear I will go into shock when I hear the price of that.


----------



## Lizzie00

StarSong said:


> Weather was in the mid 70s so we took a long parade walk around the block before lunch.  One stroller with a baby, one stroller with our elderly dog, one dog being walked on a leash, two kids, two adults.


Now there’s a visual lol….sounds like a totally lovely day!


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> As a former cleaning fairy, here's my take on a free try out: Before I accepted a new client, I always met with them first and did a walk-thru, asked specific questions (i.e., did they want their laundry done? bed linens changed? dishes washed?), and would base the cost on what needed to be done.
> 
> Would you schedule an appointment with a new doctor and ask for a free visit?
> 
> Oh, hell to the_ no_! Time is money, and people who provide a service are already giving you their free time to visit and assess the work to be done and the time needed to do it.


I agree totally. I would not ask anyone to clean anything for free.
 I was purely joking, as I try to indicate in my many silly posts, by adding the laughing faces.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I met with the lady I am going to have as a housecleaner. At least pre surgery, and just after. I liked her, and it turns out I know her sister, so, neat.  She is going to start in a couple weeks.*


----------



## hollydolly

Well this has been the strangest day since I don't know when. Got up at 7am, opened the blinds, and there was snow everywhere  cars were completely covered... but by 9am.. the sun had shone warmly and the wind had blown so strongly all the snow had disappeared. ...and so it went on all day...sun...sleet, sun, Freeeeeezing winds... sleet ...glorious sunshine.. then sleet and snow..

Estranged o/h came over  and spent most of the day here, hanging the new mirror, ...woohooo... boy was that mirror Heavy..







  He did all of my  repairs.. fixed the shelf under the sink, repaired the kitchen sink cupboard which we'd only just discovered had caused the shelf to fall out in the first place..so he had to make new brackets, and all sorts of stuff.. to ensure it doesn't collapse again.

He fixed a few things on my computer as well, and fixed a new key safe to my outdoor wall.. .. and several other things

I kinda felt like it was my birthday , I'd got so many outstanding repairs done.. all these things had broken since he left 8 months ago.. and I'm so fussy I hate things being broken or damaged in any way.. so I was delighted by all he did today, and to top it all he was even in a good mood.. ...
 After he left at close to 5pm, I drove to Aldi and picked up some middle aisle stuff.. a new garden trug.. a couple of garden chair waterproof cushions....and a couple of large solar flame flickering lamps for the garden .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...then picked up a Chinese take-away... to save me having to cook, after a long busy day . 

...hope you're all still awake...


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'd give a thumbs-up for every single thing that got done today, including picking up Chinese, but the system won't let me.

That mirror is positively gorgeous!

Waking up to sNOw isn't great, but gosh, the rest of your day certainly turned out well!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Thank you for this, Trila, and you're welcome!
> I felt sad that you were _at_ the doctor office, but that they were _not_ planning to see *you*, and check on _your_ symptoms, dear friend.
> But I am glad your post was primarily joking about you being camouflaged by the ailing people waiting their own turns.
> And the best part is if you have indeed turned the corner now, and will be continuing to feel better.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well this has been the strangest day since I don't know when. Got up at 7am, opened the blinds, and there was snow everywhere  cars were completely covered... but by 9am.. the sun had shone warmly and the wind had blown so strongly all the snow had disappeared. ...and so it went on all day...sun...sleet, sun, Freeeeeezing winds... sleet ...glorious sunshine.. then sleet and snow..
> 
> Estranged o/h came over  and spent most of the day here, hanging the new mirror, ...woohooo... boy was that mirror Heavy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did all of my  repairs.. fixed the shelf under the sink, repaired the kitchen sink cupboard which we'd only just discovered had caused the shelf to fall out in the first place..so he had to make new brackets, and all sorts of stuff.. to ensure it doesn't collapse again.
> 
> He fixed a few things on my computer as well, and fixed a new key safe to my outdoor wall.. .. and several other things
> 
> I kinda felt like it was my birthday , I'd got so many outstanding repairs done.. all these things had broken since he left 8 months ago.. and I'm so fussy I hate things being broken or damaged in any way.. so I was delighted by all he did today, and to top it all he was even in a good mood.. ...
> After he left at close to 5pm, I drove to Aldi and picked up some middle aisle stuff.. a new garden trug.. a couple of garden chair waterproof cushions....and a couple of large solar flame flickering lamps for the garden ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then picked up a Chinese take-away... to save me having to cook, after a long busy day .
> 
> ...hope you're all still awake...


@hollydolly .. that mirror looks like it was made for that wall. Gorgeous! Your daughter has good taste.
It's great that your estranged o/h is willing to do these things for you, and that you can still get along.

Love the solar lamp. I bet your garden looks lovely at dusk.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
That mirror has a great effect on the entire room!

Very glad you got the help to catch things up, that were waiting for so long, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. that mirror looks like it was made for that well. Gorgeous! Your daughter has good taste.
> It's great that your estranged o/h is willing to do these things for you, and that you can still get along.
> 
> Love the solar lamp. I bet your garden looks lovely at dusk.


Thanks Pinks.. but  the mirror wasn't my daughters' taste it was mine.. I mentioned to her that I'd seen it but wasn't prepared to pay the high price for it.. and she bought it secretly for me as a  surprise Mother's day gift...


----------



## AnnieA

Sorting through seed packets.


hollydolly said:


> Estranged o/h came over  and spent most of the day here, hanging the new mirror, ...woohooo... boy was that mirror Heavy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did all of my  repairs.. fixed the shelf under the sink, repaired the kitchen sink cupboard which we'd only just discovered had caused the shelf to fall out in the first place..so he had to make new brackets, and all sorts of stuff.. to ensure it doesn't collapse again.
> 
> He fixed a few things on my computer as well, and fixed a new key safe to my outdoor wall.. .. and several other things
> 
> I kinda felt like it was my birthday , I'd got so many outstanding repairs done.. all these things had broken since he left 8 months ago.. and I'm so fussy I hate things being broken or damaged in any way.. so I was delighted by all he did today, and to top it all he was even in a good mood.. ...
> After he left at close to 5pm, I drove to Aldi and picked up some middle aisle stuff.. a new garden trug.. a couple of garden chair waterproof cushions....and a couple of large solar flame flickering lamps for the garden ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then picked up a Chinese take-away... to save me having to cook, after a long busy day .
> 
> ...hope you're all still awake...



So happy to see this post!  Love the mirror!


----------



## Kaila

AnnieA said:


> Sorting through seed packets.



Flowers or Vegetables, or some of both?
For containers or in the ground?


----------



## AnnieA

Kaila said:


> Flowers or Vegetables, or some of both?
> For containers or in the ground?



Vegetables and herbs.  Mostly in a big raised bed but may do some in the ground this year too.


----------



## Marie5656

*@hollydolly I like your mirror as well.  I bet it adds nicely to the room.  Is that a window in the background?  I like that too*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *@hollydolly I like your mirror as well.  I bet it adds nicely to the room.  Is that a window in the background?  I like that too*


Thanks muchly  Marie yes that's a window....


----------



## Pepper

It's wonderful you can stand the sight of your husband @hollydolly  and that you can get along!  You are much more mature and sophisticated than I would ever be!


----------



## StarSong

What a FABULOUS day, @hollydolly!  So glad he was in a good mood and was _so_ helpful! Love the mirror. You have excellent taste and your daughter must love you very much - what a generous young woman. 

I did my grocery shopping and hit the library to drop off some books that'll be due next week.  Every time I buy groceries I'm shocked anew at the rise in prices.  Coffee that cost $9.99 12-18 months ago is now $14.99.  Same size, same brand, same everything.  

Came home to open a business email from my primary vendor. I'd gotten a 10%-15% price increase across the board from them January 1 (in addition to scattershot increases of about 8% back in October '21). As of this morning, their prices went up another 8%.  Didn't see that coming - at least not so soon. Other vendors will follow their footsteps.  

 Pre-pandemic, we saw increases in the 5% neighborhood, and only every couple of years.  Not annually and never more than once in a 12 month period.    

When manufacturers and distributors raise their prices to wholesalers (like us) by so much and so often, we have to follow suit to our retailers.  It's impossible to absorb increases of this magnitude and frequency and remain in business.      

I agree with Bette's sentiments, but not her time frame.  If only it was for one night...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> It's wonderful you can stand the sight of your husband @hollydolly  and that you can get along!  You are much more mature and sophisticated than I would ever be!


It's complicated is all I'm prepared to say on a public forum,... can't say any more than that tbh...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My congratulations on a great day as well, @hollydolly …. Love the mirror


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, one thing I "did" today was make a decision. My decision was to retire my 10+ year old 55 inch TV and make plans to start looking for a new one.  I was talking with my niece, as I would like her help making the choice (and use, the ulterior motive of helping me bring it home and set it up).
So yes, I did get grilled about WHY I need a new TV, what is wrong with the old one etc.  Answers "Because" and "It's old". I have the money to spend on one, it will probably be one of my last big purchases etc.
I say last big purchase because I figure I can get 10+more years out of my car and plan to go car free after this one dies. I can bus where I want to go (including groceries) and doctor visits.  I figure, my car is a 2020, and as I do not put a lot of miles on it any more I have MANY good years left in it.
One thing I learned from Rick is to do my homework before deciding.  I want to get a TV smarter than my current SmartV. A fried said I should go with ROKU as well as other perks I have.*


----------



## horseless carriage

We went to a 1920's inspired speakeasy, it's a jazz come swing type of gig. What an antidote to cabin fever it was. All dressed up in my zoot suit, fedora hat and two tone shoes, how I loved it.


----------



## dobielvr

Oh gosh, today...I went to Walmart for a few needed household items, and walked away w/clothes.  And the hh items.

I bought 2 of just about every top because I couldn't remember what size I had gotten before of the same style.  A few pair of leggings also.

Then to Sprouts to return some hormone cream, Trader Joe's for food, and Whole Foods for new hormone cream.
I made a couple of stops at home in between each shopping excursion to drop off perishables.

I had taken a Centrum silver vitamin so I had some extra energy to do all this stuff.
Even came home and made dinner.

Looking forward to Dateline tonight.


----------



## Furryanimal

Cricket in Cardiff


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, that mirror is sensational, especially on that red wall.  

Returned 3 pairs of jeans that I had ordered.  One pair fit but they had a couple of big flaws.  The clerk tried to tell me they were supposed to be that way.  Somehow I don’t think she’ll stay in this job long, she was almost snarly.  Tried on some more in the store and ordered a pair in a smaller size. They’re the last pair in the system so I might not get them.  

Had my dental repair.  He was pushing so hard I wondered if he could break my jaw.  

Had a couple of decent walks and we picked up pizza for dinner.  It wasn’t quite ready so had a 5 minute chat with the owner.  Seems we both had our first jobs in pizza places and we both lived in the same Ontario town for a while.


----------



## Jack3232

Nothing just go to work and then back home.


----------



## Pepper

My son, dil, grandson coming over today!


----------



## Purwell

Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


----------



## charry

It is freezing out today, 3 degrees , but the sun is out, so I took hubby to the west quays 
he got fresh air and I got a walk …….glad to be home in the warm again …


----------



## charry

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


What do you drink in the pub Purcell ?


----------



## Purwell

Double tomato juice, so I won't stop long, just catch up with the gossip.


----------



## charry

Purwell said:


> Double tomato juice, so I won't stop long, just catch up with the gossip.


Mmm nice , hope you have Worcester sauce ,Tabasco and a slice of lemon in it lol


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that you're back on the Chemo.. do you know for how long ?... thank goodness you can still get out tho'... it's a lovely day but it's really cold, so wrap up...


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about the mirror.. It's hard  for you to see in that picture just how large it is, but it's almost 6 feet wide, and 55 pounds in weight.

Today I'm exhausted,..my back hurts ..so my ubiquitous Heat pad had to come out as soon as I got up this morning.

However the harsh strong  winds of yesterday have gone, the sun is shining.. ...albeit that the temps are at under 8 deg c.

I was going to go over and pick up my dress alteration from the tailors which I was supposed to get a few days ago, but I'll leave it until the beginning of next week now.. and just have a days' rest today...


----------



## MickaC

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


Hope the chemo will give you positive results, Purwell.
So.......you can enjoy your favorite beverage again.
Happy you're still going to the pub, and socializing.
Take care.


----------



## Jules

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


Wishing you well.


----------



## Pinky

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub again but still not allowed any beer, as I'm back on the chemo.


@Purwell 
Chemo is no picnic - all the best with it.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> What a FABULOUS day, @hollydolly!  So glad he was in a good mood and was _so_ helpful! Love the mirror. You have excellent taste and your daughter must love you very much - what a generous young woman.
> 
> I did my grocery shopping and hit the library to drop off some books that'll be due next week.  Every time I buy groceries I'm shocked anew at the rise in prices.  Coffee that cost $9.99 12-18 months ago is now $14.99.  Same size, same brand, same everything.
> 
> Came home to open a business email from my primary vendor. I'd gotten a 10%-15% price increase across the board from them January 1 (in addition to scattershot increases of about 8% back in October '21). As of this morning, their prices went up another 8%.  Didn't see that coming - at least not so soon. Other vendors will follow their footsteps.
> 
> Pre-pandemic, we saw increases in the 5% neighborhood, and only every couple of years.  Not annually and never more than once in a 12 month period.
> 
> When manufacturers and distributors raise their prices to wholesalers (like us) by so much and so often, we have to follow suit to our retailers.  It's impossible to absorb increases of this magnitude and frequency and remain in business.
> 
> I agree with Bette's sentiments, but not her time frame.  If only it was for one night...


Very interesting perspective on how things are going, regarding the economy and prices and such, that you get from your work;  thanks for sharing this post with us.
I also loved the creative reference to the old black-and-white movie!


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Had my dental repair. He was pushing so hard I wondered if he could break my jaw.


yikes!


----------



## Remy

I have to go to work. My scheduler stated she would need me sat, sun or sun, mon. Then she calls me to work PM sat, sun. I'm not happy.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> I have to go to work. My scheduler stated she would need me sat, sun or sun, mon. Then she calls me to work PM sat, sun. I'm not happy.


What kind of work do you do, @Remy, if you're comfortable talking about it.


----------



## StarSong

Will make some pumpkin muffins today with cream cheese frosting (some with vegan CC for DH & me) for a gathering tomorrow at DD's house.  
While they're baking I'll start on some pizza dough so I can make pizzas and calzones on Monday. DD's freezer and ours are out of pizza. Gasp!


----------



## RadishRose

Just came back from the supermarket for a few things. DG and his lady are coming over for supper tomorrow night.

I've been seeing recipes for this dish called French Onion Chicken and it seems tasty so I will try it.






It's a sunny day!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Before the sun even rose, I:
~Went down to the laundry room and washed a double load
~Disinfected the bags I use to carry the clothes back upstairs.
~Sorted the next batch of laundry (coats)
~Reorganized a portion of my storage closet
~Performed my ritual washing and made my Fajr (before sunrise) prayer
Later, after my nap I:
~Dried my clothes. I hung the ones that hardly wrinkle....less ironing necessary that way.  Maybe I'll put  the rest away today. 
~Watched the last episode and a half of this season's Bridgerton .
I will spend the rest of the afternoon catching up on some social networking here and on FB and perhaps watch a little more T.V. later.


----------



## Pepper

My dil, son & grandson & me went to a beautiful local park.  We took an uphill walk but it was fine & glorious to do so.  Dil prepared a picnic.  The weather is perfect!  As of this moment, son & wife gone food shopping for me & them & grandson napping.  Tonight we will eat out Italian & later throw a small party for my son, whose BD is Monday.

Great day, I'm having a fantastic time!


----------



## PamfromTx

I went to fill up my car and can't believe what I paid.  I hadn't filled up in about a month.  That's right.  I don't go out that much.

Then after I filled up the gas tank.... I went to an estate sale that was advertised in FB Marketplace.  I hadn't ever been to one of these sales.  I was astonished at the people buying; they were stampeding the place and grabbing everything.  I bought 2 items and left.  Too wild for me. 

And I kept telling myself that if I want something, to go buy it at a store.   Yes, I talk to myself.


----------



## Jules

@PamfromTx, you’ve got the moves.  Love it.


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> I've been seeing recipes for this dish called French Onion Chicken and it seems tasty so I will try it.


Give us a report, please.  It looks yummy.


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Just came back from the supermarket for a few things. DG and his lady are coming over for supper tomorrow night.
> 
> I've been seeing recipes for this dish called French Onion Chicken and it seems tasty so I will try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sunny day!


That looks so goooooooooooooooooood!!!   I can't find the Campbell's french onion soup.  I used it for making salisbury steaks.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's 49 deg f ...approx 9 C... and sunny , so I've been propagating my biggest Jade plant,  and feeding all of the plants their bi-annual fertiliser... I've added a little  pyrite to the newly topped up compost in both Jade Pots.. , and taken 3 snippings, and one leaf from the Mother plant.. I'll let those roots dry out over the next day or 2 and then re-pot and hopefully grow yet another plant.

In the meantime to give them a boost I've placed them all on the windowsill which faces to the hot south west of my garden 

They usually sit next to the light in the kitchen and livingroom anyway.. but the window sill  in the livingroom is very hot through the glass so I'll let them stay there for about 3 hours to get them comfortable again  after having an amputation.. 

I've also fertilised my new outdoor potted Jasmine which is sitting in the sun...


----------



## Pepper

The Jade plant is the only plant who didn't die on me.  I love this plant @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> The Jade plant is the only plant who didn't die on me.  I love this plant @hollydolly


Me to I love most succulents , aside from cacti... well I mean no cacti in the house, I don't mind it outside... but the Jade is the lucky plant, and also known as the money plant, so I want to keep them as healthy as possible..


----------



## Pepper

After having such a fantastic day yesterday, I will just tidy up stuff.  My son was showing me videos of our lost cat Max.  It was heartbreaking.  In January, Max was healthy & gorgeous.  February, starting to look sickly.............you know the rest.  It happened So Fast.  Broke my heart to see him.  I try very very hard to keep myself on an even keel and not go crazy, so it's a constant challenge.

My son loved his gifts, work out shorts & Paw Patrol Game, which he can hardly wait to play with his almost 4 year old son.

Had a wonderful, heartwarming fun day yesterday.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Catching up on a boat-load of paper work this morning … Mozart is keeping me company; what a great composer who can write music that is lovely or majestic or evocative— or often cheeky!


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:40,heard the birds chirping,temp was 37 It was nice not to see any snow,hopefully we've seen the last of it for this yr.As I was coming back into apt complex by the back entrance, notice a rabbitt aka'thumper/thumperina chewing on the grass in our garden,didn't notice me
This morning going to our 10:30 church service, getting a ride with church friend, Ardrey. We have known each other since childhood she lives 3 blocks away,she's also picking up another church friend. The rest of my day,read local paper, talk with my brother as we always do each week. I hope to get in another walk this afternoon,read my book which I started couple days ago


----------



## katlupe

Today I will spend some time paying my bills and son's as well. After that I am updating my planner. I have been bad not always keeping it updated. Going to catch up on it and then make sure to do it from now on. What is the sense of buying it and not using it? After I do all that, I have a small pile of papers to file and recipes to print out put in sheet protectors. All of that is sitting down work that should be easy for me to do. No excuses.


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Will make some pumpkin muffins today with cream cheese frosting (some with vegan CC for DH & me) for a gathering tomorrow at DD's house.
> While they're baking I'll start on some pizza dough so I can make pizzas and calzones on Monday. DD's freezer and ours are out of pizza. Gasp!


So, the best laid schemes of mice and men going oft awry, so did my plans for yesterday.  

The gathering was shifted to yesterday late afternoon, the guest of honor (who's visiting from out of town) made a special request for my double chocolate brownies, and when I started setting up for the pizza dough I realized that between the groceries I'd picked up for myself plus some for DD there was no room in the fridge for 16-20 containers of dough to do a slow rise. 

I quickly shifted gears, made a big batch of brownies (including some for DH & me to have here, and a big platter for DD's family), enjoyed a lovely evening at DD's, brought her groceries to her, and will attempt to clear some space in that fridge today. 

We'll see how it goes with respect to pizza dough. There are plenty of other chores on my list...


----------



## PamfromTx

Cleaning and more cleaning.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Took the dog out at 4:30 this morning, and went back to bed. Got up at 7:00 and let her out. Trying to get her used to being out alone, as she still doesn't like being away from me, Though she is exploring more around the property, and took off after a bunny, and spent 15 minutes trying to get it out of my steel stock pile before giving up. The Chipmunks are out and about, so something else to keep her entertained. Deer will be back soon, so will have to teach her not to chase them. Had a nice leisurely breakfast, and will make my way out to the shop by 11:00 or so for some more painting work. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Took the dog out at 4:30 this morning, and went back to bed. Got up at 7:00 and let her out. Trying to get her used to being out alone, as she still doesn't like being away from me, Though she is exploring more around the property, and took off after a bunny, and spent 15 minutes trying to get it out of my steel stock pile before giving up. The Chipmunks are out and about, so something else to keep her entertained. Deer will be back soon, so will have to teach her not to chase them. Had a nice leisurely breakfast, and will make my way out to the shop by 11:00 or so for some more painting work. Hope you all have a great Sunday.


Fun hearing about your dog!


----------



## RadishRose

Haven't done anything yet except watch news, look at forums, eat a ham sandwich with my coffee and let doggie out.

Time to get crack-a-lackin'; shower, clean, walk doggie and cook.


----------



## Pinky

Laundry, dusting, floor polishing later on


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> floor polishing


Haven’t heard mention of this chore in a long time.  Wood or Lino?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> I went to fill up my car and can't believe what I paid.  I hadn't filled up in about a month.  That's right.  I don't go out that much.
> 
> Then after I filled up the gas tank.... I went to an estate sale that was advertised in FB Marketplace.  I hadn't ever been to one of these sales.  I was astonished at the people buying; they were stampeding the place and grabbing everything.  I bought 2 items and left.  Too wild for me.
> 
> And I kept telling myself that if I want something, to go buy it at a store.   Yes, I talk to myself.
> 
> View attachment 215670


Cute little lady...she's got some moves too. LOL   So what'd you buy Pam?


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Haven’t heard mention of this chore in a long time.  Wood or Lino?


Hardwood


----------



## Pecos

I am in the role of laundry guy today and have two loads to take care of. This chore seems to roll around with increasing frequency these days. Other than that, my day will be routine, and I will get a nice afternoon walk in good weather.


----------



## PamfromTx

OneEyedDiva said:


> Cute little lady...she's got some moves too. LOL   So what'd you buy Pam?


I'm in the midst of cleaning and cooking but will take pics of the two items.  Promise.


----------



## Pepper

Last night my DIL put me on their account for Apple TV and I just watched CODA and really enjoyed it!  Wasn't bored for one second!  I also made popcorn.  Got into the spirit!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Last night my DIL put me on their account for Apple TV and I just watched CODA and really enjoyed it!  Wasn't bored for one second!  I also made popcorn.  Got into the spirit!


co-incidentally, I'm just about to watch an Old movie on Apple TV which I haven't seen in decades...I watch films in stages, I can rarely sit through a whole film in one sitting, I get bored or distracted..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> co-incidentally, I'm just about to watch an Old movie on Apple TV which I haven't seen in decades...I watch films in stages, I can rarely sit through a whole film in one sitting, I get bored or distracted..


Do we have to guess Which Old Movie, or will you be sweet enough to tell us, dear!!


----------



## SeniorBen

What am I doing today? Nothing.  

Although I think I'll be watching a movie this evening.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Do we have to guess Which Old Movie, or will you be sweet enough to tell us, dear!!


solyent Green


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finger food snacks would go good with that one.



hollydolly said:


> solyent Green


----------



## Trish

Finished the last of my alterations and did some chores, made some phone calls and then, finally, it was time for Peaky Blinders, Season 6 finale.  Brilliant


----------



## dobielvr

Watered the backyard.  Then I positioned my lounge chair between my 2 magnolia trees and read my book, while waiting for my niece to come by.

We had a nice visit, then when I walked her out to her car she was driving a 4 door Tesla.  She likes it, says it only takes her 45mins to charge it up.  But, it's so bland inside.  There's nothing on the dashboard except that big ole computer.

It does everything!  She even showed me where Netflix was!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finished up my chores for the day, and took the dog for a walk up the hill to check out one of my junkyards, and turn off the heater in the pump room of the other house. That should pretty much guarantee the return of sub-zero weather. Li'l Bit had a great time flying around the property. She also bagged her first chipmunk today, out below the bird feeder. I thought she was going to eat it whole, but after a thorough chewing she finally dropped it, and I disposed of the poor guy. She spotted another one under the big welder, but was unable to convince him to come out and play. Not to worried about the chipmunks, as they get out of hand some years population wise. She also appeared to be interested in learning how to drive the tractor.



http://imgur.com/y7mY6UC




http://imgur.com/D41CwKq




http://imgur.com/FLfyYOA




http://imgur.com/dL0MHhf


----------



## timoc

Not today but yesterday.

*A grandson of the lady from over the road* brought his electric scooter to me to have a look at, "It's broke" he said.
An hour after he left I got it working, then I took it to the park for more extensive trials ( "Well you have to don't you?"). 
I whizzed around and round, then round again, the wind blowing my mane of hair behind me, and I heard some kids refer to me as 'Super Grandad'.
Some park official stopped me and told me to act my age, I responded that I was acting my age, and that he couldn't understand  this, because he was less than half my age. 
Honestly these youngsters don't know how to be young.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30 the temp was 36,walked halfway down the street
A car passed by in need of a new muffler, great way to wake up the neighbors LOL
I have another dentist appt at 9 to fix 2 fillings. When I get home, I'll call Canopy of Neighbors members  as I usually do every Mon
The rest of my day take afternoon walk,read NYT/local paper, read my book. After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle I'll try to watch part of the NCAA basketball championship game between Univ of North Carolina vs Kansas. I've been a 'Tar Heel 'fan for yrs. I don't know why the game starts at 9:30pm


----------



## Jackie23

We've been having beautiful weather the last few days and I've been enjoying being outside.

I'm really sad today after listening to the news this morning of the horror that Putin is doing in East Ukraine....it is all just beyond sad to know how one evil human being can cause so much misery to innocent people.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We started looking for a tire for our '98 Toyota Corolla this morning. We know how rubber has gone up in price, we made about 7 calls to different non/big stores. They all are around $100 ( mounted/balanced )!!!   We called a Salvage Yard, they didn't have one, BUT they have the coolest image for a "Junk" yard.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

timoc said:


> Not today but yesterday.
> 
> *A grandson of the lady from over the road* brought his electric scooter to me to have a look at, "It's broke" he said.
> An hour after he left I got it working, then I took it to the park for more extensive trials ( "Well you have to don't you?").
> I whizzed around and round, then round again, the wind blowing my mane of hair behind me, and I heard some kids refer to me as 'Super Grandad'.
> Some park official stopped me and told me to act my age, I responded that I was acting my age, and that he couldn't understand  this, because he was less than half my age.
> Honestly these youngsters don't know how to be young.


You’re a hoot, @timoc!  always enjoy your posts


----------



## Sliverfox

Playing  catch up with  my morning routines,, slept in this morning.

At least  the dog has energy enough for both of us.

He keeps 'stealing' shoes,,messing with or stuff, chase me.


----------



## hollydolly

I've really done nothing noteworthy  today.
It's been raining steadily all day and so that stopped me from going out which I'd planned to do, but as it was only to pick up some alterations I didn't feel it warranted me going out in the rain..maybe tomorrow.., I need to buy some more Compost anyway, so I'll perhaps leave it all for tomorrow when it's supposed to be dry..

I completed my Journal which is usually a daily task that I try to keep up with faithfully, and I'd left it since Thursday but a lot has happened since then  so it took me almost an hour to  write everything in longhand ...

I cooked Mac and cheese with Macaroni & Spinach Farfalle,  with cheddar and  and chopped bacon for dinner tonight....and had a choc & hazlenut Cornetto after, while watching a couple of catch -up shows on TV..


----------



## Alligatorob

Guess


----------



## Alligatorob

Geezer Garage said:


> one of my junkyards


Looks like you have the makings for an American Pickers visit, expect Mike and Frank any day now...


----------



## dobielvr

Podiatrist appt today.  My toenails were like daggers , and he's not the best.
I'll have to go to the nail salon for some fine tuning and color.

Ran some more errands, hit the down the corner a ways store looking for a rack of lamb...but they didn't have any out.
Had to get a battery for my watch.  Luckily, all my little errands were within my 4 mile radius of my home.

Came home, did a load of wash, made dinner, checked my FB for my clone order, and here I am.


----------



## HoneyNut

The weather was nicely spring-like today, so I went out to the barn and raked up the winter's worth of possum poop from the shop.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday was busy.......had sold my king adjustable bed.......decided, just too big, impossible to move for cleaning.
Was been picked up yesterday.....so stripped it all, washed all the protective covers, gave the mattresses a good vacuuming......washed down the framing. Picked up at 4:30.
Wow.... i have a bedroom now !!!!!!!!
Got them to bring up one of my futons from downstairs, is a full size bed......going to order a memory foam mattress for it......will just set on top of the mattress that's on there now, to get some height.

Next to go.....my HUGE living room set. 
I'm really getting into this downsizing thing.

Today.....garbage to the curb.....and an easier day planned.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Very gloomy in my area today.
 Yesterday I made a big pot of split pea soup. I had the peas for awhile and figured I better make the soup because once the weather gets warm we aren't going to want a steaming hot bowl of soup for dinner.

I used low sodium chicken broth in place of the water and it made a big difference in flavor. With the broth and the ham bone it was seasoned just right without adding extra salt. 
I'll pick the meat off the bone today and add it to the soup for dinner.

I'll probably change my curtains in the kitchen today and bring a couple of window screens up from the basement .
I don't put all of them in because generally we get a week or two of heavy pollen form the trees and I will have to wash the windows and all the screens again.


----------



## Liberty

Texas Bluebonnet viewing road trip!


----------



## katlupe

Well I don't have my day planned out as usual. Having too much trouble being on my feet at all. So doing some work in the kitchen (ice tea, ice cube trays, 3 batches of Keto Chow, vacuum packing some ground beef). Then will make breakfast. I have to keep sitting down after less than five minutes of standing. Need to keep my feet up but hard to do that on a nice day. Using Icy Hot on my knees and it helps a little bit (or my mind thinks it does).


----------



## hawkdon

I can feel your pain, Katlupe, Literally....just took a 
pain pill for my shoulders....arthritis don't ya know...dang
painful to get old like this....just ordered a few groceries
to be delivered later and that's it for the day...take care....


----------



## Georgiagranny

We're getting the mother of all rain storms. It started early this morning with rolls of thunder that made me think the end times were on the way and scared me half to death. I was already at work and waiting for an announcement to take cover! Yeah. It was that bad. We still have a tornado watch. And...this stuff is supposed to let up a little later in the day, then start all over again tonight and into tomorrow.

When it's finally over, our temps will drop into the 50s. Eeeeek!


----------



## debodun

I am starting home delivered meals again this week. Today I rode shotgun with another driver to learn the route.


----------



## Warrigal

In another four hours I shall be having my right hip replaced.
Bring it on, I say.


----------



## hollydolly

...good luck Warri....


----------



## Pinky

Warrigal said:


> In another four hours I shall be having my right hip replaced.
> Bring it on, I say.


@Warrigal 
You're a trouper, so, I predict you will do well post-op. My o/h had his hip replaced, and is thrilled with the result.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gosh. Animals marching up the street by twos, carrying lumber. Should I worry? Another inch and the water will be up to my back door!


----------



## Mr. Ed

Picked up 2 love seats from furniture store and put them in my livingroom. Out of breath and exhausted, what once was cannot be done today.


----------



## hollydolly

Another day with very little achieved...I seem to be so tired lately for no reason. 

Got a few odd jobs done but again nothing that took much energy..

Tomorrow I _have _to go out ..so that should buck me up a bit with luck 

It would have been my mum's 86th Birthday today if she'd lived past her 39th...


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Texas Bluebonnet viewing road trip!
> 
> 
> View attachment 216077


Where in Texas were you?  Bluebonnets are beautiful.  We see them on our trip back home.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ordered a birthday cake for hubby from his favorite place ~ Coffee Zone.  I need to go out and look for a couple of birthday cards.


----------



## MickaC

Warrigal said:


> In another four hours I shall be having my right hip replaced.
> Bring it on, I say.


GOOD LUCK to you, Warrigal.
You will feel so much relief.
Take care.


----------



## Geezer Garage

More painting, sanding, filling, sanding, add infinitum. Li'l Bit was sick as a dog all day yesterday. How else would she be sick? Throwing up all day, and generally looking miserable. Must have found something dead to munch on. She's doing much better today, and hopefully will be a little more discerning in her future cuisine choices. Winter is temporarily back with very strong winds, blowing snow, and lower temps. Been listening to 40's, and duwap tunes in the shop today for a change of pace.


----------



## Jules

@Geezer Garage  Glad Li’l Bit is doing better.  Maybe it was that chipmunk.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It is now a little before 5 a.m. and I've been up a couple of hours. Today will (hopefully) be uneventful. It will be raining off and on all day so I will stay inside. 
So far I've:
~Added the purchases from yesterday to my budget spreadsheet.
~Disinfected my KN95s.
~Ate a snack and took the meds I should have taken before I fell asleep last night.
I intend to:
~Make my prayer before sunrise
~Finally finish putting the clothes away that I washed a couple of days ago
~Make room to put away items from yesterday's shopping trip (Dollar Tree & Costco)
~Play my games (Words With Friends, Cody Cross) after breakfast, which is when I usually do them.
~Work on our music projects.
~As usual, I'll try to get a little social networking and T.V. watching done today.


----------



## katlupe

OneEyedDiva said:


> It is now a little before 5 a.m. and I've been up a couple of hours. Today will (hopefully) be uneventful. It will be raining off and on all day so I will stay inside.
> So far I've:
> ~Added the purchases from yesterday to my budget spreadsheet.
> ~Disinfected my KN95s.
> ~Ate a snack and took the meds I should have taken before I fell asleep last night.
> I intend to:
> ~Make my prayer before sunrise
> ~Finally finish putting the clothes away that I washed a couple of days ago
> ~Make room to put away items from yesterday's shopping trip (Dollar Tree & Costco)
> ~Play my games (Words With Friends, Cody Cross) after breakfast, which is when I usually do them.
> ~Work on our music projects.
> ~As usual, I'll try to get a little social networking and T.V. watching done today.


Wow, you got started early! I get up early but don't get much done till it is light.


----------



## katlupe

My plan today IF I can walk better than yesterday is to do laundry, work on my budget and make room for my new chair that is supposed to be delivered on Friday. I had other things to do but going to try to stay off my feet as much as possible so I can keep them up. I am reminded that no matter how much my physical ailments hurt, there are a lot of people in my building who are much worse. Ambulance just arrived and came to my floor. Saying a quick prayer for who I think it may be be for that it is not life threatening.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning gang !!!! Today is another pain day it seems...got
the heat pad on left shoulder as I sit here...prob won't do anything of note today...it is sunny out right now...hope her surgery went okay....catch u later on.....don


----------



## Mizmo

waiting for nurse ...thumb is a mess...waiting for pre op. date , waiting for surgery date
now lymph nodes to be tested...I am worn out with pain and anxiety, weight loss
Please, please, peeps.......
........ never ignore any pimple or cyst that hangs around too long...that's how it all started


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> waiting for nurse ...thumb is a mess...waiting for pre op. date , waiting for surgery date
> now lymph nodes to be tested...I am worn out with pain and anxiety, weight loss
> Please, please, peeps.......
> ........ never ignore any pimple or cyst that hangs around too long...that's how it all started
> View attachment 216190


@Mizmo my heart breaks for you… so much trouble over a small thing.  I’m so sorry you hurt and worn down with the pain and worry.  ((Hugs))


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Just learned how to re-calibrate the gauge on my manual blood pressure cuff— so simple when you know the trick.  YouTube tutorials are the bomb!


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> waiting for nurse ...thumb is a mess...waiting for pre op. date , waiting for surgery date
> now lymph nodes to be tested...I am worn out with pain and anxiety, weight loss
> Please, please, peeps.......
> ........ never ignore any pimple or cyst that hangs around too long...that's how it all started
> View attachment 216190


Mizmo......my heart, too, is breaking for you.
What a nightmare you're going through.
My prayers go out to you. Hoping for the best outcome.
Take care.


----------



## jimintoronto

Over night one of the houses on my street was on fire. We were woken about 4 am with the sound of sirens out front of our house. I went out to the porch and saw TFD arriving with 3 trucks then Toronto EMS with 2 Paramedic Ambulances, then TPS with 2 patrol cars. The house on fire is 4 down from ours, the family of 5 got out fast due to their hard wired fire alarm system and their hound dog Billy who was barking loudly. The TFD crews got water on the front and rear of the house quickly, and within about 15 minutes had the fire knocked down. The house will be evaluated today by their insurance company. BY 9am the scene was cleared and the street was reopened by TPS. City TV and CTV were here with camera crews running live coverage of the fire. The family will be staying with relatives in the east end of the city for the time being. I will probably need a afternoon nap........I don't usually get up at 4 am. Grin. JimB.


----------



## StarSong

jimintoronto said:


> Over night one of the houses on my street was on fire. We were woken about 4 am with the sound of sirens out front of our house. I went out to the porch and saw TFD arriving with 3 trucks then Toronto EMS with 2 Paramedic Ambulances, then TPS with 2 patrol cars. The house on fire is 4 down from ours, the family of 5 got out fast due to their hard wired fire alarm system and their hound dog Billy who was barking loudly. The TFD crews got water on the front and rear of the house quickly, and within about 15 minutes had the fire knocked down. The house will be evaluated today by their insurance company. BY 9am the scene was cleared and the street was reopened by TPS. City TV and CTV were here with camera crews running live coverage of the fire. The family will be staying with relatives in the east end of the city for the time being. I will probably need a afternoon nap........I don't usually get up at 4 am. Grin. JimB.


Wow!  What a wake-up call.  Glad the family and and their dog exited safely.  "Stuff" is replaceable.


----------



## jimintoronto

StarSong said:


> Wow!  What a wake-up call.  Glad the family and and their dog exited safely.  "Stuff" is replaceable.


Our neigborhood is usually quiet, although we are only 4 blocks from a major street that is busy day and night. Once in a while if I am outside I will hear a siren in the distance. I used to work for Metro Toronto Ambulance back in the 70's and 80's so I  do  pick up the sounds before most people do. The house that was on fire belongs to a family from Iran, and this morning quite few people from their Mosque have come by to help them bring out things that they will need in the near future. The city sent 2 trucks to help remove burned furniture and take it to the dump. JImB.


----------



## StarSong

I have a sister who lives in the greater Toronto area and is now retired from George Brown College, so I'm a little familiar with your beautiful city.  Toronto is a wonderful place.  

Glad the family has such a wide support system. It will make this experience much more bearable.


----------



## Geezer Garage

More painting of trim in the shop. Getting close to the end of the trim project finally. Still have to fill, and touch up screw and nail holes. Then it will be on to the interior garage doors, and building the rail and trolley system for them. Will be a nice change, as I get to do some metal fabrication work. Will be giving the dog, and myself a bath this afternoon, and doing a few loads of wash. Li'l Bit is back to normal by the way, and back to pestering the chipmunks, and anything else that moves.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 6:40, it was cloudy temp was 50
I've been having problems with my laptop wouldn't start but after awhile got it going. I've only had it since 2019,probably go back to Best Buy where I bought it{have acct} either buy a new one or have them figure out what the problem is, very annoying


----------



## hollydolly

We've had torrential rain, and really strong winds. I waited until well after 2pm to go out hoping it would stop but it hadn't.. and would you believe 10 minutes later driving through the woods, the rain stopped and the sun came out like a summers' day! 

Anyway it's still very windy... ..

I had to cancel an appointment for this morning because I wasn't too well, re-made it for Friday.. ..

Decided to go to a nearby town to a supermarket I barely ever use only because it's one of the closest .. regretted it when I found most of their dry good shelves bare... ( fortunately I've got a store cupboard with enough there to last a few weeks )...canned goods, packet goods.. in the shop, all bare...

They were selling off freshly baked items which usually cost over a £1.. for 10 pence, because they didn't have enough staff to swap shifts and continue baking... so I got packs of freshly baked  6 Crusty bread rolls for 10p.. and packs of cheese scones & Hot X Buns for 10p

Had to stand at the checkout queue for 20 minutes before getting served due to lack of staff ..caused largely  by no fuel in any of the surrounding garages

Having already taken the chance to go shopping after feeling ill all morning,  it really didn't do much for my mood..


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo
oh gosh, that is terrible.    I am so very sorry they didn't handle all of this very differently for you.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made a quick trip into town,, picked my prescription, dropped  books into the drop off box & stopped at grocery for a few things.

Came home, decided to clean up a corner  by back porch, carrying away old junk.

Than hubby came in for lunch early.
Of course I didn't have it done.
Made him a quick lunch.. & off he went.

Not sure what I'll do next.
Its turned windy & cloudy  with chance of rain.


----------



## Remy

I'm going to go look at a mobile in a park. It's large, expensive and my agent is out of town on vacation but still available by phone. She has a new young agent in her office meeting me at 2:30pm. I have to stop overthinking everything. It's in a park with very reasonable space rent. I'll see.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo All I can think of to do is send positive thoughts. Consider them sent, along with a gentle hug

@hollydolly  Wow! You made out like a bandit even if you did have to stand in line a while in order to check out.

Supervisor talked with a friend this morning who's the deli/bakery manager at another Kroger store about 15 miles from ours. She said that five of her employees up and walked out yesterday! Two bakery...I don't know if he meant two bakery and five deli, or five total. In either case, that spells disaster! I can't imagine just walking out on a job.


----------



## Remy

@hollydolly I'm glad you got the bargains at least. Do you think there are actual shortages or are people panic buying like they did in the U.S. at the start of the pandemic? I'm not seeing super cleared shelves or what I'd stay is panic buying except maybe pet food.


----------



## Remy

I'm so sorry @Mizmo I hope you update.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> @hollydolly I'm glad you got the bargains at least. Do you think there are actual shortages or are people panic buying like they did in the U.S. at the start of the pandemic? I'm not seeing super cleared shelves or what I'd stay is panic buying except maybe pet food.


No I don't think people are panic buying. Very few people had much in their trolleys and baskets when I was in the shop, and there's been no mention of it in the media.  It's far more likely that due to the shortage of fuel, deliveries just can't get to the stores...


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> I'm going to go look at a mobile in a park. It's large, expensive and my agent is out of town on vacation but still available by phone. She has a new young agent in her office meeting me at 2:30pm. I have to stop overthinking everything. It's in a park with very reasonable space rent. I'll see.


oh good luck..I really hope you can find something that suits you, it's been a long hard search...


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing this morning.....once again, I did not over buy.
Was just over 80.00, but 20.00 of that was for Tide laundry detergent.

One thing I’m going to be needing to do.......is turn my 3 king size vellux blankets into full size ones, since I sold my king bed and now using a full size.
I wish I knew someone that sews........ohhhhhhhh right.......I sew.


----------



## Marie5656

*Not today, but I will describe my adventures of yesterday (Tuesday). I went out early as I wanted to go to the bank. Noticed the low tire icon on my dash. Got out to double check I did not have a flat.  No flat. Now..I will remind you of a few weeks back when I had that flat...nail in tire. This is relevant.
Anyway, I went to the tire place at the edge of my buildings parking lot. Not the place I got the tire fixed.  He checked all my tires, and told me that the same tire I had fixed was losing air.  He added air, but said I should go right back t the place that fixed it to have them look at it.
Turns out the patch failed, or something.  They fixed it AGAIN. Hope it is the last of my issues with this tire*


----------



## Jules

It was bright blue skies today so I wore a lighter coat.  My husband had an appointment out of town.  We were very early so decided to walk around this area.  Those blue skies lied.  I was cold.  At least in was different terrain.  After that, I shopped and got in more steps.
Yesterday I waited an hour for my doctor to call.  Contacted the office and she’d put in the wrong day, which doesn’t work for me.  Will have to wait another week.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Omigosh! The weather in my hometown? They are expecting 13" of new sNOw between now and Saturday morning. This is April. Nobody told Mother Nature?


----------



## Trila

My coffee hadn't kicked in, yet.  I'm happy to say that I'm completely over the crud...just in time for allergy season! LOL  So I'm all stuffed up, but I don't feel sick, otherwise.  I did sleep like a rock......and yet I don't feel refreshed.  Go figure!!


----------



## hawkdon

Starting first cupp, and being very grateful all my 
ideas on my shoulder pain finally paid off....no pain...
yay...weather is crappy tho, but then I don't go out so
no big deal.....don


----------



## Pepper

Recuperating.  Was with my grandson for 9 hours yesterday and I'm exhausted!  Toward the end of the day I said to him, "must sit down for awhile, Grandma is so tired."  He sits next to me and immediately asks "Grandma, are you still tired?"  I gave up my 30 second rest to play with cars.  I had loads of fun & laughs all day & so did he


----------



## hollydolly

Very strong winds here today, but the sun is shining. ..I'm about to leave  for my dental appoinment .. and my hair is so fine, the slightest wisp of a breeze  tangles it up... so I've put it up in a bun... ..

I've filled a  suitcase with clothing and shoe  donations which I'll drop off to Cancer research or the Hospice charity shop after I've been to the Dentist..they can have the trolley case as well..it's in good condition, but now O/H has gone I don't need 6,  4 wheel  trolley cases.. 

Gonna drop of some more clothing at the tailors for altering while I'm over there...as well


----------



## Pappy

First a trip to Molly Mutts store to donate some things to the SPCA. All their profits go to our animal shelters down here.
Then a ride over to see where I’m going to receive acupuncture for my back.
Then on to store to pick up a couple grocery items and then a coffee run.
All of this depends on weather as it calls for possible tornados and heavy storms.


----------



## Trish

If it wasn't for the wind and my hay fever, it would be a lovely sunny day to go for a walk but, I have decided to stay home today and get a few things done instead.


----------



## Kaila

@Remy 
Let us know how that home was, that you looked at.

@Marie5656 
I am very glad you didn't get stuck someplace, or miss an important appointment, with that tire problem recurring.  I hope it is fixed better, this time!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> If it wasn't for the wind and my hay fever, it would be a lovely sunny day to go for a walk but, I have decided to stay home today and get a few things done instead.


Good thing you stayed home Trish... I stepped out of my front door and the whole of my 7 foot willow  Rose Trellis had been torn from the brick wall by the stormy winds... I was on the way to the dentist , and the trellis was barely hanging on at it's base because the thorny roots of the rose bushes had become entangled in it  as it lay face down on the garden.. . I couldn't leave it like that for fear it would rip off completely from the base  and all the thorny branches do further damage to the door or the front garden, so I rushed to get some loppers from the Barn, and chopped off the rest of it, before dragging the whole thing into the rear garden...and then rushing off to the dentist.

After the dentist, I collected my alterations from the tailor, dropped 5 new things off.. deposited the case with the contents at the Charity shop.. and when I returned to the car park, the wind was gusting so hard, that people were falling over, and one guy had the door of his car ripped from his hand and it smashed into the side of another car... 

Again I looked for fuel as I was in a different town today than yesterday.. the largest fuel station ( Supermarket petrol garages).. were all closed with Barriers across.. ..but I took a back road home ( local knowledge as my husband always calls it ).. because I knew of a tiny independent garage .. and sure enough it was open... but it had no Diesel at all.. so vans in front of me were driving in and straight back out again  , and I was fortunate to get my tank topped up..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Remy I've been waiting with bated breath for your report on the place you looked at yesterday!

@Trila Glad you're feeling better...well...except for pollen season (which seems to go on forever down here).

@hollydolly I'm glad you didn't blow away in the wind, too. And a big thumbs up  for finding fuel!


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Good thing you stayed home Trish... I stepped out of my front door and the whole of my 7 foot willow  Rose Trellis had been torn from the brick wall by the stormy winds... I was on the way to the dentist , and the trellis was barely hanging on at it's base because the thorny roots of the rose bushes had become entangled in it  as it lay face down on the garden.. . I couldn't leave it like that for fear it would rip off completely from the base  and all the thorny branched do further damage to the door or the front garden, so I rushed to get some loppers from the Barn, and chopped off the rest of it, before dragging the whole thing into the rear garden...and then rushing off to the dentist.
> 
> After the dentist, I collected my alterations from the tailor, dropped 5 new things off.. deposited the case with the contents at the Charity shop.. and when I returned to the car park, the wind was gusting so hard, that people were falling over, and one guy had the door of his car ripped from his hand and it smashed into the side of another car...
> 
> Again I looked for fuel as I was in a different town today than yesterday.. the largest fuel station ( Supermarket petrol garages).. were all closed with Barriers across.. ..but I took a back road home ( local knowledge as my husband always calls it ).. because I knew of a tiny independent garage .. and sure enough it was open... but it had no Diesel at all.. so vans in front of me were driving in and straight back out again  , and I was fortunate to get my tank topped up..


I knew it was windy but didn't realise it was so bad.  I hope it is better tomorrow, I am meeting up with friends and don't want to cancel.  

Good you managed to get the petrol.  I think it may be that people are wanting to fill up now as they are worried about the prices going up and, of course, it's Easter next week and people will be travelling.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I knew it was windy but didn't realise it was so bad.  I hope it is better tomorrow, I am meeting up with friends and don't want to cancel.
> 
> Good you managed to get the petrol.  I think it may be that people are wanting to fill up now as they are worried about the prices going up and, of course, it's Easter next week and people will be travelling.


No there's a serious shortage currently , so many petrol garages are completely closed,. Morrisons and Sainsbury today completely barricaded..... never has this happened at any holiday time except during the pandemic... in fact less people are using fuel because they're so many out of the country during the holidays.


----------



## debodun

Delivered meals to shut-ins. First time solo since March 18, 2020. Six clients on the Thursday route, but it's 33.7 miles to drive, counting from home to meal center and from there back home after dropping off the food hampers.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Delivered meals to shut-ins. First time solo since March 18, 2020. Six clients on the Thursday route, but it's 33.7 miles to drive, counting from home to meal center and from there back home after dropping off the food hampers.


I hope your fuel allowance is more than it was in 2020


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Mizmo and @hawkdon  I'm so sorry for what each of you are going through! I wish complete healing for you Mizmo and relief from your pains Hawkdon.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> I hope your fuel allowance is more than it was in 2020


It's the same -zilch!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~Working toward reacting and responding to threads I initiated here that got away from me.
~Put the rest of my items away from when I went shopping.
~Starting to learn to use the new "toy" my son bought me, a sampler. It's a piece of music production equipment that's kind of intimidating right now but he says  it will expand my creative horizons. He gave me my first lesson yesterday. I'll be experimenting with some of the concepts and features tonight. Although I've worked in Logic and Garage Band (digital music productions programs), this is different. 
~Load and run the dishwasher
~Hope to watch a little bit of T.V. later.


----------



## Jules

Was going to make a small pot of soup, which ended up being very large as I kept adding things.  Will freeze it into several dishes for later.  This is strictly for my husband, I don’t really like soup.  Will being walking this afternoon in conjunction with the trip to drug store and food store.  Tonight we’ll watch two more episodes of Marcella, season 2.  Darn, just realized it’s too late to text with daughter who is still stuck in Scotland.  They’ll leave Saturday as long as they still test negative.


----------



## Leann

I wish I could claim some productivity today but it's a chilly, rainy day here and I have done the absolute minimum. I haven't found the motivation. But I admire all of you who have accomplished so much. Hopefully, tomorrow, I'll do better.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Good thing you stayed home Trish... I stepped out of my front door and the whole of my 7 foot willow  Rose Trellis had been torn from the brick wall by the stormy winds... I was on the way to the dentist , and the trellis was barely hanging on at it's base because the thorny roots of the rose bushes had become entangled in it  as it lay face down on the garden.. . I couldn't leave it like that for fear it would rip off completely from the base  and all the thorny branched do further damage to the door or the front garden, so I rushed to get some loppers from the Barn, and chopped off the rest of it, before dragging the whole thing into the rear garden...and then rushing off to the dentist.
> 
> After the dentist, I collected my alterations from the tailor, dropped 5 new things off.. deposited the case with the contents at the Charity shop.. and when I returned to the car park, the wind was gusting so hard, that people were falling over, and one guy had the door of his car ripped from his hand and it smashed into the side of another car...
> 
> Again I looked for fuel as I was in a different town today than yesterday.. the largest fuel station ( Supermarket petrol garages).. were all closed with Barriers across.. ..but I took a back road home ( local knowledge as my husband always calls it ).. because I knew of a tiny independent garage .. and sure enough it was open... but it had no Diesel at all.. so vans in front of me were driving in and straight back out again  , and I was fortunate to get my tank topped up..


Oh gosh, that sounds like an exhausting, straining time, with the rose trellis, and the weather, and dentist, and weather, and errands and weather.... 
I am glad you got your car's tank filled!


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I wish I could claim some productivity today but it's a chilly, rainy day here and I have done the absolute minimum. I haven't found the motivation. But I admire all of you who have accomplished so much. Hopefully, tomorrow, I'll do better.


it always takes me a good few days after I return from a trip to find the energy to do anything.. so just relax and recover from your travels..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I hope your fuel allowance is more than it was in 2020


Excellent point, and very good idea, but around here, there isn't any. 
The cost of the fuel is considered a part of the volunteer donation that the drivers give.
But it has caused shortages of people who are able to continue to volunteer at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, that sounds like an exhausting, straining time, with the rose trellis, and the weather, and dentist, and weather, and errands and weather....
> I am glad you got your car's tank filled!


Me too. I wouldn't be too worried usually with regard to the fuel, having already 3/4's of a tank.. but we don't know how long this shortage is going to last, and it's mine and my DD's birthday next week.. and I'm waiting for her to decide what we'll do as a double birthday thing... it may mean I'll need to drive to her house  which is 140 mile round trip... so I definitley need the fuel for that..


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Excellent point, and very good idea, but around here, there isn't any.
> The cost of the fuel is considered a part of the volunteer donation that the drivers give.
> But it has caused shortages of people who are able to continue to volunteer at all.


oh now that really is taking advantage of people's good nature!! here many places will give a certain amount per mile.. say 40p per mile..


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> They’ll leave Saturday as long as they still test negative.


I hope they do!


----------



## Leann

debodun said:


> Delivered meals to shut-ins. First time solo since March 18, 2020. Six clients on the Thursday route, but it's 33.7 miles to drive, counting from home to meal center and from there back home after dropping off the food hampers.


You have a good heart.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> it always takes me a good few days after I return from a trip to find the energy to do anything.. so just relax and recover from your travels..


After a week vacation, it takes me another week to get back into the swing of things. So in essence..I take two weeks vacation.   

@Leann In the last couple of weeks I've had days like yours, where I did nothing. And I've finally learned not to feel guilty about it.


----------



## StarSong

DH & I watched our 4 month old grandson again today so there was little on my schedule beyond that.  We're having unseasonably hot weather (mid 90s) along with 20-30 mph winds with gusts in the 50 mph range.   The heat will break over the weekend so next week's weather is looking like it will be beautiful. Highs in the high 60s to mid 70s.

Grocery shopping and some errands tomorrow.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Warrigal said:


> In another four hours I shall be having my right hip replaced.
> Bring it on, I say.


How are you coming along Warrigal?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

katlupe said:


> Wow, you got started early! I get up early but don't get much done till it is light.


My sleep schedule has been so erratic these past few months that sometimes I wake up naturally in the middle of the night. It works out well because my son gets up at 2:30 a.m. to get ready for work. He worries that he'll disturb me. If I'm up, he needn't concern himself. I find it's best to busy myself rather than laying there trying to go back to sleep. This is completely the opposite of when I was working...go figure! I used to find it hard to get up in time to be at work a few blocks away by 8:30.


----------



## Sassycakes

Actually, except for my normal everyday headache, I had a good day. My daughter and Granddaughter came over for dinner. My daughter brought her favorite movie over and we watched it after dinner. She loved the movie Grease from the first time she saw it. When she got married I bought her all her favorite movies DVDs . So we watched it together. She remembered when her Dad took her out to lunch and surprised her that he had arranged for Frankie Avalon to meet them there and have lunch with them. My Husband knew one of his managers. She played this part over and over again.


----------



## Warrigal

OneEyedDiva said:


> How are you coming along Warrigal?
> 
> View attachment 216447


Thanks Diva. Today is operation day plus two and I am progressing well.
In another 2 days I will be transferred to a lovely rehab hospital for 2 weeks of physio in the heated pool and the small gymnasium.


----------



## hollydolly

Warrigal said:


> Thanks Diva. Today is operation day plus two and I am progressing well.
> In another 2 days I will be transferred to a lovely rehab hospital for 2 weeks of physio in the heated pool and the small gymnasium.


good to hear you're doing well Warrigal.. may it continue


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Warrigal I could suffer nicely in a heated pool but don't want to have surgery to get there! Hope you're running a 4-minute mile real soon


----------



## katlupe

Today my new chair will be delivered between 11 and 2 so I am getting the space ready for it. Other than that I am finally doing laundry and I have a large load this time. Plus taking the bunny cage all apart and doing a deep cleaning of it. That is it for today. Now coffee.....


----------



## hollydolly

It's sunny.. just been in the garden and despite it being just 48 degrees it feels warm in the sun.

Got a few usual chores done this morning, and now I'm just having a cuppa tea before leaving for  a podiatrist appointment.

I may get my car washed while I'm out...just washed it last week at the jet wash but now it's got pigeon poop on it.. again... so it needs washing _again _


----------



## Alligatorob

Warrigal said:


> In another four hours I shall be having my right hip replaced.
> Bring it on, I say.


How are you now?  Hope your recovery is quick and easy!


----------



## Alligatorob

Off to the gym in a few minutes, no idea what the rest of the day will bring...


----------



## Pepper

It's hard work being happy, but that's my daily job.


----------



## jujube

Well, since Friday has crept up on me sneakily again like it does most weeks, I shall probably spend several moments in thoughtful contemplation of the many things that I have, once again, not done this week and then I shall probably take a long nap to celebrate that fact.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Warrigal said:


> Thanks Diva. Today is operation day plus two and I am progressing well.
> In another 2 days I will be transferred to a lovely rehab hospital for 2 weeks of physio in the heated pool and the small gymnasium.


I'm glad to read that you are doing well my friend. Being in that heated pool should be real nice! Best of blessings for speedy healing and ultimate proof that the surgery was successful.


----------



## hawkdon

Cold as he..... here this morning, freeze warning, frost on
porch....got to go pick up taxes at hr block...not looking foreward to it....brrrrrrrr........


----------



## Sliverfox

So far my morning routine.

After a cloudy start it appears the sun has broke through the  fog, clouds.


Hubby would like to go 'some where'.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sassycakes said:


> Actually, except for my normal everyday headache, I had a good day. My daughter and Granddaughter came over for dinner. My daughter brought her favorite movie over and we watched it after dinner. She loved the movie Grease from the first time she saw it. When she got married I bought her all her favorite movies DVDs . So we watched it together. She remembered when her Dad took her out to lunch and surprised her that he had arranged for Frankie Avalon to meet them there and have lunch with them. My Husband knew one of his managers. She played this part over and over again.


"_She remembered when her Dad took her out to lunch and surprised her that he had arranged for Frankie Avalon to meet them there and have lunch with them."_ Wow..that was a great surprise gift! I bet she was over the moon. I hope your headaches will subside. I used to get them (though not daily) when I was young.  When I was in my 20s, one was so bad it felt like someone was stabbing me in the head and it went on for days until my mother got a doctor to do a home visit. He gave me a shot and it finally went away. I wouldn't wish chronic headaches on anyone.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30 temp was 40 went to buy USA Today
I plan to take a mid morning walk, hopefully another one in afternoon,read NYT/local paper
At 5pm my church friend,Ardrey is picking me up ,we're stopping at  local grocery store to pick up our pre ordered 'fish dinners' for 9 other people. Then we are going to another church member,Earl's house for dinner.He's invited his next door neighbor to join us,should be a fun evening


----------



## PamfromTx

YESTERDAY:

I ran around like a chicken without its' head looking for birthday gifts, donating more to Goodwill, picking up birthday cake and the list goes on and on.  I got home after a few hours and just couldn't do more as I was exhausted.

Ooops, forgot to mention that I went to a neighboring city that has a famous company that makes tamales of all kinds.  I bought a dozen of them.  We both decided not to go out to a restaurant to celebrate his birthday.

Cake hasn't been touched... yet!  

And while out shopping, I bought myself two pairs of pants and a blouse.  I did the, '_One for you_. _One_ for me. Two for _you_. _Two for me_ stunt. LOL


----------



## debodun

Leann said:


> You have a good heart.


Thank you. There is an upside, though. I get to help myself to the give-away table at the senior center where I pick up the meals. This week I got a loaf of Italian bread, 2 packages of thin spaghetti, lots of yogurt, a can of whole kernel corn, a can of spaghetti sauce, a package of rice cakes, 2 boxes of rice-a-roni, lots of apples and oranges, 2 bags of lettuce /salad greens, a wad of pizza dough and several packages of pre-made sandwiches.


----------



## Sassycakes

OneEyedDiva said:


> "_She remembered when her Dad took her out to lunch and surprised her that he had arranged for Frankie Avalon to meet them there and have lunch with them."_ Wow..that was a great surprise gift! I bet she was over the moon. I hope your headaches will subside. I used to get them (though not daily) when I was young.  When I was in my 20s, one was so bad it felt like someone was stabbing me in the head and it went on for days until my mother got a doctor to do a home visit. He gave me a shot and it finally went away. I wouldn't wish chronic headaches on anyone.


I had a spinal tap when I was 15ys old. I had to lay flat for hours and I did but since then I get constant headaches. I was 15yrs old many many many years ago


----------



## Pepper

It's a beautiful sunny day, a bit windy.  Went out to pick up some stuff; will watch The View and then Young & Restless and then I am taking a book to the neighborhood park, find a spot directly in the sun & read.

Must rest up for tomorrow; my son & grandson coming over


----------



## Leann

I think I've recovered from my jet lag. So today has started out a bit better than the previous two days. I was up at 7:00a, out the door by 8:00a and on my way to the grocery store, the farmers market for produce, the pharmacy and then the gasoline station. And I walked the dog (actually, she walks me ). In a short while, I'll change the bed linens, fold the clothes that are in the dryer, do some general tidying up and pay some bills. This evening, my S/O will be over for dinner (he usually cooks but tonight I'll do it) and then we'll relax by either playing cards, sitting outside looking for shooting stars or, if it's too chilly, stay indoors and watch something on TV.


----------



## Remy

@Kaila @Georgiagranny @hollydolly 

Thank you all for your kind words. I don't think that place would work. OK inside but needed work and probably too big.

This is another place for sale in the same park. Smaller, newer but expensive. My agent is out of town and had another agent show me this last place. The young woman was very nice. I want to see if my agent is back Monday or if that woman can show me this other place if it's still available. I'd have to make an offer under asking.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm so tired that I don't even know where to put myself. Or...as my daddy used to crudely say, I don't know whether to sh!t or go blind. Yeah. That tired. 

I work hard five days a week, but for some reason today's work seemed harder than usual. Not to mention that our supervisor came in at 11:30, although as early as 7:00am he started saying he'd be in "in a few minutes." He said it every time somebody texted or called him. I didn't do either because I know better. If he says he'll be in in a few minutes, I know not to expect him anytime soon! And he came in, as they say, armed for bear. What?

Maybe it's just me, or maybe it's a generational thing, but is checking your attitude at the door no longer the thing to do?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm so tired that I don't even know where to put myself. Or...as my daddy used to crudely say, I don't know whether to sh!t or go blind. Yeah. That tired.
> 
> I work hard five days a week, but for some reason today's work seemed harder than usual. Not to mention that our supervisor came in at 11:30, although as early as 7:00am he started saying he'd be in "in a few minutes." He said it every time somebody texted or called him. I didn't do either because I know better. If he says he'll be in in a few minutes, I know not to expect him anytime soon! And he came in, as they say, armed for bear. What?
> 
> Maybe it's just me, or maybe it's a generational thing, but is checking your attitude at the door no longer the thing to do?


oh jeez this has stopped being fun now for you ... working like a dog, and having supervisor who works part-time and then dares to come in with an attitude while an 80 year old   is working her tail off...... how much longer do you need to stay to achieve your financial goal ?..


----------



## hollydolly

Well what a gloriously unexpected sunny and warm day it turned out to be and it wasn't even forecast to be so.... 

Went to the Podiatrist..I should take that up as a living .. £45 for 10 minutes...  I could have done what she did myself.. and do... what a waste of 10 minutes and £45 quid, and the petrol to get there..

Anyway .. I took myself off in the blazing sun to the park and lake and had a stroll around.. and took some pics.. then to the Mall, and to TK Maxx and bought myself some birthday gifts..for next week.... Gorgeous lambs leather shoulder bag, and 2 pairs of trainers.. all in the Easter  sale.. the whole lot came to just over £70... I'll be good and not use them until it's my birthday.. 


past 7pm now and the sun is just starting to go in.... forecast is for showers over the weekend so I didn't bother with the jet wash..


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Well what a gloriously unexpected sunny and warm day it turned out to be and it wasn't even forecast to be so....
> 
> Went to the Podiatrist..I should take that up as a living .. £45 for 10 minutes...  I could have done what she did myself.. and do... what a waste of 10 minutes and £45 quid, and the petrol to get there..
> 
> Anyway .. I took myself off in the blazing sun to the park and lake and had a stroll around.. and took some pics.. then to the Mall, and to TK Maxx and bought myself some birthday gifts..for next week.... Gorgeous lambs leather shoulder bag, and 2 pairs of trainers.. all in the Easter  sale.. the whole lot came to just over £70... I'll be good and not use them until it's my birthday..
> 
> 
> past 7pm now and the sun is just starting to go in.... forecast is for showers over the weekend so I didn't bother with the jet wash..


Sounds like a wonderful day for you. And I love that you treated yourself to some birthday gifts. I do the same, for my birthday and for Christmas.  I love handbags, especially soft lambs leather ones. You scored a wonderful deal on your shoulder bag and 2 prs of trainers! I was in TK Maxx a few times last week when I was in Dublin. I should have looked at the handbags....what was wrong with me ? I had found some nice jewelry to give my nieces for Christmas (yes, I'm that person who is always on the lookout for holiday gifts) so I was focused on that.

Wear all of your gifts in good health. And early Happy Birthday.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> oh jeez this has stopped being fun now for you ... working like a dog, and having supervisor who works part-time and then dares to come in with an attitude while an 80 year old   is working her tail off...... how much longer do you need to stay to achieve your financial goal ?..


Prolly til I die! I was so steamed when I left at noon that I didn't even say "Bye." Just clocked out and waltzed out the door. Tomorrow he'll be all apologetic and contrite. Pfffft 

BTW, it's okay to use your birthday gifts before your birthday as long as you're in your birthday _*month*_!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well what a gloriously unexpected sunny and warm day it turned out to be and it wasn't even forecast to be so....
> 
> Went to the Podiatrist..I should take that up as a living .. £45 for 10 minutes...  I could have done what she did myself.. and do... what a waste of 10 minutes and £45 quid, and the petrol to get there..
> 
> Anyway .. I took myself off in the blazing sun to the park and lake and had a stroll around.. and took some pics.. then to the Mall, and to TK Maxx and bought myself some birthday gifts..for next week.... Gorgeous lambs leather shoulder bag, and 2 pairs of trainers.. all in the Easter  sale.. the whole lot came to just over £70... I'll be good and not use them until it's my birthday..
> 
> 
> past 7pm now and the sun is just starting to go in.... forecast is for showers over the weekend so I didn't bother with the jet wash..


Anyway .. I took myself off in the blazing sun to the park and lake and had a stroll around.. and took some pics.. then to the Mall, and to TK Maxx and bought myself some birthday gifts..for next week.... Gorgeous lambs leather shoulder bag, and 2 pairs of trainers.. all in the Easter sale.. the whole lot came to just over £70... I'll be good and not use them until it's my birthday.. 

And here I thought I was bad buying me a few items on my hubby's birthday!!!      Do you wrap 'your' presents too?


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Anyway .. I took myself off in the blazing sun to the park and lake and had a stroll around.. and took some pics.. then to the Mall, and to TK Maxx and bought myself some birthday gifts..for next week.... Gorgeous lambs leather shoulder bag, and 2 pairs of trainers.. all in the Easter sale.. the whole lot came to just over £70... I'll be good and not use them until it's my birthday..
> 
> And here I thought I was bad buying me a few items on my hubby's birthday!!!      Do you wrap 'your' presents too?


well no, this is the first year I've not had my husband to buy gifts for me, so it's a bit of a sober moment for me... just trying to come to terms with things, so I thought I'd cheer myself up


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> well no, this is the first year I've not had my husband to buy gifts for me, so it's a bit of a sober moment for me... just trying to come to terms with things, so I thought I'd cheer myself up


I understand; just being me.  Big Texas hugs to you, @hollydolly


----------



## debodun

I just went to have one of those sandwiches I got from the senior center. It's a wrap, but held together with tape. I've never seen tape used for that - it's usually toothpicks, but maybe they figure a senior is less likely to hurt themselves with tape rather than a toothpick if their vision isn't the best and they don't remove it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I was right. Supervisor was already there when I got there at six, begging forgiveness and full of apologies, so it was a normal busy and hectic day.

@debodun A wrap held together with tape? Er...that's a new one on me! Wonder how they'd manage that with a BLT?


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 
I am thinking of you....


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> My sleep schedule has been so erratic these past few months that sometimes I wake up naturally in the middle of the night. It works out well because my son gets up at 2:30 a.m. to get ready for work. He worries that he'll disturb me. If I'm up, he needn't concern himself. I find it's best to busy myself rather than laying there trying to go back to sleep. This is completely the opposite of when I was working...go figure! I used to find it hard to get up in time to be at work a few blocks away by 8:30.


In all the times you've posted about where you live and about your wonderful son, I never realized that you shared a home.  Guess I wasn't paying full attention!


----------



## Pepper

Ssshhh!  Don't wake up my grandson or I'll have to go offline!


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> @Mizmo
> I am thinking of you....


Thank you......
.....still waiting for pre op date . If it doesn't happen soon this thumb will no longer be a thumb...bloody mush is what it will be...nurse coming  every second day now to dress and extremely painful since nerve affected. She thinks I should be in hospital !!
I am considering another trip to emergency to see if that will get things going....lost 8lbs in the last two weeks
They have full  CT scan already so no excuse....


----------



## Sassycakes

Banging my head against the wall trying to get into my bank account. Talked to someone on the phone for an hour without getting any help. Monday I'll go into the bank in person.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Thank you......
> .....still waiting for pre op date . If it doesn't happen soon this thumb will no longer be a thumb...bloody mush is what it will be...nurse coming  every second day now to dress and extremely painful since nerve affected. She thinks I should be in hospital !!
> I am considering another trip to emergency to see if that will get things going....lost 8lbs in the last two weeks
> They have full  CT scan already so no excuse....


oooh I think you really need to get emergency attention Mizmo, don't wait any longer my friend.. this could have devastating effects on the rest of your body physically, much less what it's doing to your mind.. please go to the emergency room


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> oooh I think you really need to get emergency attention Mizmo, don't wait any longer my friend.. this could have devastating effects on the rest of your body physically, much less what it's doing to your mind.. please go to the emergency room


Yes it is 'doin my head' in as they say.
I plan to contact surgeon/doctors Monday.....yes all four of them...if no reply I will go there Tues morning


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> I am considering another trip to emergency to see if that will get things going


Unfortunately, that sounds like the best option to me, if you can somehow manage to do it. 
What an awful situation!


----------



## Sliverfox

*Went to a large indoor flea market , ate at Applebees.

Today was a 3 weather day, rain, snow, sunshine.*


----------



## Warrigal

@Georgiagranny, I never run anywhere. My legs are short and my girth is not.


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> *Went to a large indoor flea market , ate at Applebees.
> 
> Today was a 3 weather day, rain, snow, sunshine.*


Applebees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Applebees.


----------



## Liberty

Today we got the big tall and I do mean really tall  aluminum ladder out and hub climbed up a wild magnolia tree to chain saw cut off a couple big limbs so the crepe Myrtles right below it could get more sun.  Good news is it was uneventful.  Told him if we need anymore limbs taken off we're going to speed dial the tree men to come cut the trees down.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Today we got the big tall and I do mean really tall  aluminum ladder out and hub climbed up a wild magnolia tree to chain saw cut off a couple big limbs so the crepe Myrtles right below it could get more sun.  Good news is it was uneventful.  Told him if we need anymore limbs taken off we're going to speed dial the tree men to come cut the trees down.


I reallllllllyyyyyyyy need some trees cutting back..but it costs a fortune here to get a tree surgeon out to do it. 

I have a an electric tree branch lopper, but it's very long handled and far too heavy for me to hold with any measure of safety , this was a job my husband did.. but now he's not here...


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Just learned how to re-calibrate the gauge on my manual blood pressure cuff— so simple when you know the trick.  YouTube tutorials are the bomb!


That's what I need to do.
Thank you and thanks you tube too.


----------



## Kaila

Gosh, we haven't seen or heard from @Tom 86 
since March 13, when he was having a surgery (knee replacement, i think?) and he expected to be offline for just a week, and then back here.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Does it have a shoulder strap? That could really help out, weight and handling wise.



hollydolly said:


> I have a an electric tree branch lopper, but it's very long handled and far too heavy for me to hold with any measure of safety


----------



## oldpop

What are you doing today?

I don't know yet. I just woke up. Ask me in an hour after coffee.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, I keep thinking of you and hoping you’d headed to surgery.  This is just too long; totally inexcusable.


----------



## Jules

Thinking back on the day, I did nothing productive.  A couple of walks, quick trip to the grocery store, a drive with husband.  Been in a bit of a funk for a couple of days.  I sporadically read the obituaries in the town I lived in for 30 years.  Sometimes I see someone I know and this time it was a very, very good friend.  Her husband has/had cancer.  I never thought it would be her first.


----------



## Autumn72

Don M. said:


> I played "fire fighter" today.  About noon, one of the neighbors stopped by and asked me to call 911.  He spotted some smoke on the property across the road....nobody home there, as they both work.    I called 911, then put my boots on, grabbed my leaf blower, and rushed over there.  The dead leaves in the forest were burning, and the neighbor was hosing down the yard near the house so it wouldn't spread to the house.  I started blowing the leaves that were burning and by the time the fire dept. arrived, about 15 minutes after I called, we had the fire under control close to the house.  The rest of the forest was a mass of smoke and fire, and the firemen could only let it burn while trying to keep it from spreading further.  My wife called the neighbor lady at work....she's a teacher...and by the time she rushed home, we all had things pretty much under control.  There's some deadwood and stumps that are still smoking, but the rain is coming soon, so that should get rid of the remaining hot spots.
> 
> So, it was an interesting afternoon....but, I wonder how it started, with no one over there since they went to work this morning.


Now that is strange, maybe a homeless man ....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wakey, wakey! A day off and I was wide awake at 4 am. Grrrr.

Right now it's 34F outside, just shy of being cold enough for frost. April 10. Frost?

If anybody needs me, find me in the garden as soon as it's light out there.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Planting potatoes this morning.  A bit late this year, but the weather hasn't been great.
Maybe go to the beach this afternoon.  Roast chicken for dinner.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> In all the times you've posted about where you live and about your wonderful son, I never realized that you shared a home.  Guess I wasn't paying full attention!


Star my son just moved back in on February 1st, at my invitation after he lost his wife. And thank you for calling him wonderful   He is and I am so blessed to have him.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Does it have a shoulder strap? That could really help out, weight and handling wise.


I don't know tbh, but even if it has I'd be concerned about my problematic back


----------



## Pappy

Will probably just have a quiet day at home. A Sunday drive might be in the cards though as the traffic is starting to thin out because the snowbirds are heading back up north.


----------



## hollydolly

It's sunny here, but a little chilly... no plans to go anywhere today. Might get started on hanging new pictures this afternoon


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I are grumbling about  the  light snow that appeared over night.

Presently its either   tiny snowballs or raining  out side.

Heard the wild turkeys when I took Mac  for his  morning   walk,, evidently they  don't like  this weather, either.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Sliverfox That's not snow! It's sNOw. In my hometown in the upper peninsula of Michigan, a "spring" storm dumped 14" of sNOw this past week. 

The sun is out here. It's colder than a banker's heart, though. The 34F we had at 4 am is now down to 32F. By noon, it's supposed to be 65 with a high temp today of 71.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> I reallllllllyyyyyyyy need some trees cutting back..but it costs a fortune here to get a tree surgeon out to do it.
> 
> I have a an electric tree branch lopper, but it's very long handled and far too heavy for me to hold with any measure of safety , this was a job my husband did.. but now he's not here...


What to the other folks in the neighborhood do?  Surely you aren't the only one that needs that done.  Maybe one of your neighbors has a teenage boy you could hire or would it be too much to handle for the old adage "get a kid to do it"? LOL


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yesterday went to small town near by (8 miles) to get an envelope and mail it, and get a 9V battery for my infrared thermometer. Not for covid. Use it for automotive diagnostics, and for checking cast iron temp for preheat when brazing, and other shop related stuff. Other than that sat and watched an old WW11 movie "In Harms Way", and drank a "We Bit". Winter is back. Was raining when I took the dog out at 4am. Had turned to snow when I got up at 7:00. Just a dusting, but supposed to be colder and snow/rain for the next week, which is a good thing with our drought conditions. May head up north and see some friends, or go back to work. We shall see. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> What to the other folks in the neighborhood do?  Surely you aren't the only one that needs that done.  Maybe one of your neighbors has a teenage boy you could hire or would it be too much to handle for the old adage "get a kid to do it"? LOL


no-one has a teenage boy around here. aside from the transient rental house next door whose occupants  have 3 very small children... everyone else is older than me.. or at the very least my age... and mostly all women...anyway these trees need to have an expert cutting them back, a kid or someone who doesn't know what they're doing could get seriously injured. It's a job my estranged o/h has always taken care of...

Only one elder  neighbour has tall trees like me and they can afford to pay the high prices they are much more well off than me,  but even then they only have the work done every 5 years 

I checked and my big long chainsaw has no body strap that I can see.. .

Anyway it's 3pm now I've got all the new pictures hung, and surprisingly I got them all hung in perfect alignment..not easy on the stairs wall , although the final one  is sitting proud of the wall  on the top landing , so I'm going to use some double sided tape on the back  of that frame to stick it to the wall..... .. Now  I'm going to go and mow the lawn  while the sun's still warm


----------



## Purwell

Going down the pub.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> Star my son just moved back in February 1st, at my invitation after he lost his wife. And thank you for calling him wonderful   He is and I am so blessed to have him.


I remember him losing his wife but missed the post where he moved in. You are surely equal blessings and a comfort to one another. 

His kindnesses and consideration of you, particularly early in the pandemic, stuck with me. You posted about him stopping at pandemic crazed Costco (early Spring 2020) to buy you extra supplies like cases of almond milk. His thoughtful purchase inspired me to also buy a couple of extra cases of almond milk when I braved the crowds.  It was dawning on me that it might be quite a while between grocery store runs and that shelves might not always be fully stocked.


----------



## StarSong

DD's family is coming over late this afternoon and will have dinner with us.  I'm going to attempt potato enchiladas (made with green enchilada sauce and shredded potatoes).  I've seen a few recipes that are inspiring, though none is precisely what I want.  Between their guidance and my own experience making enchiladas, I'm figuring that even if they turn out a mess they'll still taste good.  What the heck... nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?  

My shoulder was bothering me Fri & Sat so I delayed the grocery run until this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> DD's family is coming over late this afternoon and will have dinner with us.  I'm going to attempt potato enchiladas (made with green enchilada sauce and shredded potatoes).  I've seen a few recipes that are inspiring, though none is precisely what I want.  Between their guidance and my own experience making enchiladas, I'm figuring that even if they turn out a mess they'll still taste good.  What the heck... nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?
> 
> My shoulder was bothering me Fri & Sat so I delayed the grocery run until this morning.


isn't your DD's family...YOU ? ..are you going to your own house for dinner.. ?..sorry to hear your shoulder is hurting, hope it clears up soon.. I pulled my shoulder out last year, couldn't even brush my hair with my right arm for almost 6 months.. it really gets you down when you have a toothache in your shoulder..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> isn't your DD's family...YOU ? ..are you going to your own house for dinner.. ?..sorry to hear your shoulder is hurting, hope it clears up soon.. I pulled my shoulder out last year, couldn't even brush my hair with my right arm for almost 6 months.. it really gets you down when you have a toothache in your shoulder..


Good point!  Darling Daughter now assembled a family of her own though.  She, her hubby and their two kids live about 20 minutes away.  We try to get together at least once a week.  

A toothache in the shoulder is such a perfect description.  Thank goodness for ibuprofen and naproxen - I take one of each to keep the pain away.  Am hoping it's just muscle strain from carrying my infant grandson.  His mom is off this week so my shoulder will have 11 days of rest.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I've got the lawns done, even cut back the laurel hedge up to as far as I could reach... I try to keep that trimmed as much as I can manage otherwise it could easily get out of hand . It's 16 feet high, and 10 feet deep from the boundary line  , but to face it off  above 8 feet I'll need to get someone in later in the summer 

Chatted with the neighbour over the back boundary fence .. he's around  my age but  we rarely see him because he works away...and tbf our gardens are  large and surrounded by mature shrubbery and trees as well as fences, so really it's not often I see the neighbours over the back . 

 He told me that both his elderly parents who owned the house,  had died during covid ( but not _of_ Covid).. and I didn't know, I had no idea... Since we've all essentially lost 2 years here, and stayed pretty much within our own boundaries and gardens  we've missed a lot of stuff that's gone on within the neighbourhood and with our neighbours. 

...Now I've just finished skinning a couple of kilos of chicken thighs , and packing and freezing them ..so now I've got a cake and a cuppa tea, and a heat pad on my back ...still sunny and warm in the sun..at almost 5pm


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Going down the pub.


you could have got on your scooter and came over and helped me cut these trees back...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> these trees need to have an expert cutting them back, a kid or someone who doesn't know what they're doing could get seriously injured


This is what I thought.  Those tall trees really do require the professional, which I know is frustrating, as well as very costly and will have to be budgeted for, somehow, at some point.
Plus, you surely would not want to chance harming your back further, even if you could manage the job, which is not manageable or wise for you to attempt.


hollydolly said:


> now I've got all the new pictures hung, and surprisingly I got them all hung in perfect alignment..not easy on the stairs wall


That's a great accomplishment!  It must look great!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Geez, @hollydolly ! You put me to shame. I was in the garden at 8 and just came in but there are still plants to put in the ground. And the lawn needs to be mowed. My excuse for not mowing yet is that I'm waiting for the dew to evaporate.

Nothing has been done indoors except for making the bed. Trust me! There's plenty in The Hovel that needs doing. I'd really rather bop on over to the garden centers to see what flowers there are with my name written all over them, but since DD won't be home from Florida for another 6-7 hours... And I have to work tomorrow . After work tomorrow we have to do our weekly foraging for food at Walmart so no flower shopping until Tuesday when I'm off again.

Wait! WTH am I talking about? There are still plants in their nursery pots out there that need to be planted. Duh. Here I am asking for "seconds" before I've finished what's already on my plate.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Busy weekend with work but not off-the-chain crazy like last weekend.


----------



## hawkdon

Well I just got up the nerve to take a walk around outside
of home....I say "nerve" because i fall easily...it is so damn windy
I was almost blown sideways....LOL....70 deg whoooopeeee...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> Busy weekend with work but not off-the-chain crazy like last weekend.


Forget it… we’re back to off-the-chain status . Retirement can’t come quick enough!!


----------



## Sliverfox

During Hubby's Sunday chat with our son,,learned he may be home for Easter!  

So we rolled down to the nearest grocery store, bought a ham & sweet potatoes.
I was going to make a big  batch of  homemade fudge,,,none of us really need sweets.
We did  buy a  chocolate Easter egg for son & a few marshmallow peeps.


----------



## HoneyNut

I planned to check out several real estate agents to discuss selling my house, but one that looked good when I was googling/researching came out today, and I decided I will just go with him.  He said because it is a seller's market I don't even need to paint or replace the carpet, just need to declutter.   
I'm excited but also terrified, I've been seesawing for a while about selling and now I'm kind of committed (tho he assured me I can change my mind and can even just not accept any offers, something about using a clause like 'contingent on seller finding acceptable residence' to allow me to back out). 

So now I have SO MUCH TO DO in the next few weeks, and by the end of the month of May I will be homeless with all my earthly possessions in my car, eek!!


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> you could have got on your scooter and came over and helped me cut these trees back...


Can't ride it yet, not sure if I ever will be able to, not as strong as I thought I was.


----------



## MickaC

HoneyNut said:


> I planned to check out several real estate agents to discuss selling my house, but one that looked good when I was googling/researching came out today, and I decided I will just go with him.  He said because it is a seller's market I don't even need to paint or replace the carpet, just need to declutter.
> I'm excited but also terrified, I've been seesawing for a while about selling and now I'm kind of committed (tho he assured me I can change my mind and can even just not accept any offers, something about using a clause like 'contingent on seller finding acceptable residence' to allow me to back out).
> 
> So now I have SO MUCH TO DO in the next few weeks, and by the end of the month of May I will be homeless with all my earthly possessions in my car, eek!!


Happy for you in your new venture to come.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut This is very exciting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> I remember him losing his wife but missed the post where he moved in. You are surely equal blessings and a comfort to one another.
> 
> His kindnesses and consideration of you, particularly early in the pandemic, stuck with me. You posted about him stopping at pandemic crazed Costco (early Spring 2020) to buy you extra supplies like cases of almond milk. His thoughtful purchase inspired me to also buy a couple of extra cases of almond milk when I braved the crowds.  It was dawning on me that it might be quite a while between grocery store runs and that shelves might not always be fully stocked.


Wow...I'm blown away that you remember that  I'm glad it inspired you to stock up as well. Thank you again for your lovely compliment. Yes he feels blessed to be here as well. Here is the thread about him moving back in:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/i-invited-my-son-to-move-back-home.68326/
I'm sorry to read that you are having problems with your shoulder. I will pray for healing and pain relief.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> *Went to a large indoor flea market , ate at Applebees.
> 
> Today was a 3 weather day, rain, snow, sunshine.*


Mmmmm! Applebees!


----------



## Mr. Ed

Wife has day off from work; going to shop for interior wall paint.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's not quite Noon yet, I've cleaned the windows , and all the mirrors, and vacc'd downstairs...

I 've been trying to contact my GP surgery . They sent me a letter dated 26th March .. almost 3 weeks ago, which arrived just this morning ( they're just 10 minutes drive from me)... saying they needed blood test done before they could continue to prescribe my meds. I went online to arrange a blood test and there's none available out of 3 hospitals  until the 25th of April ... by which time my meds will have well and truly run out.. so I'm now on the phone to the GP surgery..1, to ask why a letter has taken 3 weeks to arrive here, and 2.. to get some clarity on what I'm to do without meds in the interim... however I've been in the queue on the phone for the last 25 minutes, I'm now caller number 7.. but I started off as caller number 31.... ...


----------



## hollydolly

Call was finally answered, and when I queried the fact that on the 24th of March the day the letter was supposedly sent, they said in the letter that they had issued a a one month prescription sent to my usual pharmacy and in fact the pharmacy never received it, she just said  in a flat monotone voice , ''yes well, it looks like the clinician forgot to send it'' !! ..and then when I asked why when I live a few minutes from the surgery did an important letter take 3 weeks to arrive, she blamed it on Royal Mail....saying ''lots of people complain about not getting their mail from the surgery in time ''.._ well really, _isn't it odd that Royal Mail manage to deliver all my other mail in time ?...couldn't it be more likely that the surgery are not sending mail out in a timely manner ?

I rarely go to my GP.. due to the long waits, and this kind of incompetence.. it makes me mad as heck  ... and I was trying to be as pleasant as I could be to the receptionist because it's not her fault, but it really does test your patience ..now I have to go out today when I hadn't planned to because I have to collect a form from the surgery for my blood tests which apparently they can't send electronically.. and later collect my prescription..which she has promised WILL be sent today... *jeez*...

Just to explain we also are not permitted ( unlike years ago)..to change from one doctors practice to another in the same town if we're disatisfied .. nor are we permitted to choose a doctors practice in another town completely ..  so if we have a bad surgery like mine, then we're stuck with it unless we go private,  and pay out of pocket each visit.. here it's £130 per 30 minutes, plus £17 for a prescription which is free on the NHS..PLUS the cost of the meds, which are also free on the NHS.. (free  because I'm over 60) ..so we're stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:40,temp was 36 ,walked 2 times back/forth on our driveway.The birds were chirpping, saw 'thumper/thumperina' chewing grass in our back garden,seem very content
This morning, my usual calling of Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing
I have no other plans, take a walk after calling Canopy members,try to take another one after lunch,read NYT/local paper do couple games on my smartphone


----------



## MickaC

What am i going to do today?
Going to start my pouting session. .
Heard forecast this morning.....Colorado low coming to visit tomorrow nite, and staying what could be 3 days.
F S......possibly 50cm or more.
So......going to get a fill on some meds today which i wasn't going to do till Thursday, and pick up Easter treats for the grandkids.
Hoping i can still keep my appointment at the bank tomorrow at 1:00.

So.....who was the one that ticked Mother Nature off so bad.


----------



## Mizmo

Another 4 hours spent in emergency yesterday by ambulance...thumb bleeding out while nurse was here.  she said i shoul be in hospital...
.nothing to be done there as operation is in another hosp...  my potassium is low so that needs attention...they gave me somethin to drink to help it, stuffed me with pills an stuk me with needles and wrapped the thumb.  nurse will come every day to dress and keep it clean..
the doc on duty will send report to doctors involved...thats it....hopefully that will speed things up...
and so I wait....

get home from hosp tea an toast...broke front tooth... now the dentist ..
will it ever end.....all fingers crossed for me pleas and thank you

excuse typing one hand...


----------



## Sassycakes

Well, I didn't sleep at all last night so I am getting ready to take a nap.


----------



## Pepper

Cancelled a doctor's appointment I waited six months for because I am too sick to go!  I'm lucky though, it's only a very bad cold & sore throat.  I'm sneezing & coughing so much I thought it was wrong for the people I would be with in the waiting room, etc.

It could be a bad case of nerves, as well.  I have a wedding Saturday and I've been nervous about it for months, and now it is here!  I'm very anxious, I fear going places, but my son is joining me for the reception because he knows how --------well, he calls me "socially awkward."  I never used to be, but am now as I've been withdrawn from others for so long.

@Mizmo , I am so sorry to hear of your troubles.  I sincerely hope things get better for you ASAP.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all.....I've just been staying in the last few days, its just too too windy to get out....going to clean house today, mopping floors on the agenda, mercy I hate mopping.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Another 4 hours spent in emergency yesterday by ambulance...thumb bleeding out while nurse was here.  she said i shoul be in hospital...
> .nothing to be done there as operation is in another hosp...  my potassium is low so that needs attention...they gave me somethin to drink to help it, stuffed me with pills an stuk me with needles and wrapped the thumb.  nurse will come every day to dress and keep it clean..
> the doc on duty will send report to doctors involved...thats it....hopefully that will speed things up...
> and so I wait....
> 
> get home from hosp tea an toast...broke front tooth... now the dentist ..
> will it ever end.....all fingers crossed for me pleas and thank you
> 
> excuse typing one hand...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Good lord! After they saw what was going on they couldn't have just sent you to the hospital where the surgery is to be done? Chihuahua! And I thought there's incompetence in US health care. 

Anyway, I hope this all get sorted out. _*And soon!*_


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oy. I had to work today because the supervisor had to take inventory. Working on Monday has hosed up my brain clock, and I keep thinking today is Tuesday. Sunday and Monday are my normal days off.

DD and I are going to mosey on over to the garden centers after while and then do our weekly Walmarting. The groceries will get put away but probably no plants will move past the patio until tomorrow. I'm tired!

Tomorrow is DGD's 22nd birthday, which means we go out for dinner. I_* hate*_ going out for dinner. Hate it. Besides, she and DD went to Florida for a 3-day weekend to celebrate her birthday. As far as I'm concerned, her birthday is in my rear view mirror.


----------



## hollydolly

..after I drove down to the surgery to collect the Blood test form... I stopped off to pick up the meds.. and even after I asked at the surgery while I was there in person did they send the prescription to the pharmacy..can you believe that the pharmacy denied having it.. seriously.. So I stood my ground and said well I'm not moving from here I have just been to the surgery  and they have assured me they sent it to you several hours ago.. finally they found it.. after 2 people started searching.. just unbelievable incompetence 

...anyway I also stopped at the garden centre, and bought a Big Teal coloured Planter.. and 2 Clematis plants.. One pink which is  a lighter shade of pink than the one I already have  in the garden,  the other blue, ..the blue is called  Prince Charles 
As soon as I got home I planted them, it's quite breezy today so as they're just very small and fragile I've surrounded them with a wind break  shield .. 


Picked up some strawberry & cream Hot Cross buns, never seen those before so they'll be worth a try 


Got  all the laundry done today as well.. good thing the washing does itself these days....just gotta go down and put it in the dryer now, and look to see what to have for dinner.. ( its 6pm)


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> I_* hate*_ going out for dinner. Hate it


Why do you hate going out for dinner?


----------



## StarSong

My potato enchiladas were a hit with everyone last night.  I decided against shredding the potatoes and instead diced up a ratio of about 2/3 regular potatoes and 1/3 orange-fleshed sweet potatoes (aka yams in the US), boiled them until almost done, substituted them for the chicken in my usual enchilada recipe, tweaked a couple of other things, and voila!  Deliciousness!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@StarSong Crowds. I loathe crowds. Noise. The cacophony of a gazillion people...diners and employees...all talking at once, clanking dinnerware/silverware.  Expense. Dropping a couple of hundred dollars when I can eat at home and know what I'm eating for far less $...that is, at home I'm not eating chemist's delight and paying a king's ransom.

I won't be paying but even if you leave out expense, the crowds and noise and chemist's delight are enough to put me off.

And her choice for dinner? Cheesecake Factory. Ugh. Noisier and more crowded than other places.

I know. I'm weird.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> all fingers crossed for me pleas and thank you


Yes, we are all definitely hoping for things to take a better turn for you, very soon. !!!
 This is such a terribly difficult siege you are going through.

Btw, that was very good that you went to a hospital.  You need and deserve more care.
We are glad you can manage to update with one hand.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> And her choice for dinner? Cheesecake Factory. Ugh. Noisier and more crowded than other places.


I loathe mills that churn out the food and churn through the customers - and CF is one of the worst chains when it comes to the reasons you cited. Ugh is right.  Noisy, chaotic with a get 'em in and get 'em out mindset.     

I prefer very small, privately owned, reasonably priced restaurants.  Mom and Pop shops.


----------



## Sliverfox

Bought Mac in from I think our 4th walk today!
No wonder I feel tired.

Slowly working on cleaning  the house as I think oldest son will be with us  for Easter.
Crossing fingers that he can stay  longer than a few days.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> And her choice for dinner? Cheesecake Factory. Ugh. Noisier and more crowded than other places.


I’ll go in your place.  It’s been years since I’ve been to one; we don’t have them in Canada.  I do agree about hating noise & the hustle and bustle.


----------



## Jules

I just finished giving DH a recap of @Mizmo’s and @Hollydolly’s medical situations.  Also gave him a recap of friends dealing with Opthamologists.  As he said … “and we think we have troubles here”.   Some of the doctors here are working really hard to get a dual system.  No thanks.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Hot cross buns! My gramma used to make them. In those days saffron was expensive, but not to the point of requiring a second mortgage to buy it. We have them in the bakery at work, but with not even a hint of saffron flavor. What's up with that?

ETA: I just looked at a bunch of different recipes for hot cross buns. Not one even hinted at putting saffron in them. What?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @StarSong Crowds. I loathe crowds. Noise. The cacophony of a gazillion people...diners and employees...all talking at once, clanking dinnerware/silverware.  Expense. Dropping a couple of hundred dollars when I can eat at home and know what I'm eating for far less $...that is, at home I'm not eating chemist's delight and paying a king's ransom.
> 
> I won't be paying but even if you leave out expense, the crowds and noise and chemist's delight are enough to put me off.
> 
> And her choice for dinner? Cheesecake Factory. Ugh. Noisier and more crowded than other places.
> 
> I know. I'm weird.


No, @Georgiagranny you are not weird.  I feel the same way…. Most restaurants have several TVs going with different sports, (often loud) music over the PA system and everyone has to talk over this.  It’s sensory overload and anything but a relaxing experience !


----------



## Sliverfox

Had rain  most all night,,now  appears its over  till the next  day.

Hubby looked out window,, said ,"Another  boring day."
He's playing  on his tablet & Mac is curled up on end of  couch near him.

I'm wondering what to make  for lunch.
Do some dusting & check guest room.


Maybe,get Mac to vet  for booster shots.


----------



## MickaC

Garbage to the curb. Going to cook up some chicken breasts. Appointment at my bank at 1:00.
And waiting for the storm to hit. Mother Nature is not being nice.....should maybe send her some flowers. .


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC  What? It's going to sNOw there? I'm so so sorry she said, after finishing up planting the rest of the bedding plants and sitting back in the sunshine to admire the lovely garden. It's already about 75F here at noon with an expected high temp today of 82F.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Pretty much took the last 3 days off, which is a big deal for me, but my body was talking to me. Back to work on the shop today. Got about 4" of snow last night and, and more due today and tomorrow, and then warming up again. Glad to get the moisture, but it was kind of nice to have the mud dried up for awhile. Oh well springtime in the Rockies. My Grosbeaks returned from their winter homes yesterday. Pretty bad pic, but gives you some idea. Really need to clean that window. They are one of my favorite birds, very well mannered on the feeder. 



http://imgur.com/l0sAj6L




http://imgur.com/0YxULDd


----------



## hollydolly

Laundry done , dried and put away.... reminded by @MickaC  to put the wheelie bins out before it gets dark... we have recycle  week which means to bins...

At this time 46 years ago I was on the last 12 hours  of a 57 hour labour, 4 days before my 21st birthday ,  my dd was born in the morning of the 13th of April....


----------



## Trish

@hollydolly Happy upcoming birthdays to you and your daughter.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Laundry done , dried and put away.... reminded by @MickaC  to put the wheelie bins out before it gets dark... we have recycle  week which means to bins...
> 
> At this time 46 years ago I was on the last 12 hours  of a 57 hour labour, 4 days before my 21st birthday ,  my dd was born in the morning of the 13th of April....


57 hour labor?  When did you forgive her for that, presuming you ever did?


----------



## J-Kat

Garbage picked up this AM but the neighbor has already brought his and my carts back to the house.  I do have wonderful neighbors.  Weather is warm and skies very overcast with storms and possibly tornadoes predicted for the afternoon and overnight hours.  Plan to just stay in today and will do some laundry, dusting and vacuuming later.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> 57 hour labor?  When did you forgive her for that, presuming you ever did?


...it's not her I didn't forgive it's the damn hospital for allowing me to lie there for 57 hours in agony...


----------



## Pepper

Laundry.  It's a beautiful day outside, but not for me.


----------



## Pepper

wishing your daughter a great birthday @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> wishing your daughter a great birthday @hollydolly


thanks Pepper..I'll pass it on...


----------



## StarSong

Wishing her a happy birthday! 
On an aside, I always thought the mom should be the one getting birthday gifts.  What the heck, we're the ones doing all the labor.  The babies just slide out like they're on an amusement park ride.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Wishing her a happy birthday!
> On an aside, I always thought the mom should be the one getting birthday gifts.  What the heck, we're the ones doing all the labor.  The babies just slide out like they're on an amusement park ride.


slide out like an amusement ride... hahaha... if only mine had done that... , but I agree, I've always thought it should be the mum who gets the gifts.. at no time do we do anything more important and more painful in our lives than that...


----------



## Leann

Happy Birthday to you and your daughter, @hollydolly. How wonderful that you get to celebrate together!

This morning it was rainy and dreary. I went out early to get groceries and within a few hours, the sky has cleared, the sun is shining, the birds are singing and there is the slightest breeze. It could not be more perfect. I've been working on all kinds of household administrative things today. I emailed two companies yesterday about products I purchased from them recently. One was an expensive (for me) deodorant that is made of all natural ingredients but made me break out in a rash. The other was for a face wash that I absolutely love but after two uses, the pump stopped working. I've heard back from the face wash company - they are sending me a check for $25 in the mail. Nothing yet from the deodorant people.

Today I scheduled the start of my lawn mowing service, called the company that services the heat pump at my house, also called for a septic inspection (although it was fine 7 years ago when I purchased this place, I want to have it checked again), moved a few of my investments around, exchanged emails with the manager of the hotel I stayed at while in Ireland last week and the week before (she wanted to know why my rating was low even though they claim to be a four star hotel so I sent her a list of reasons why) and I listed some things for sale on a few sites on the internet. Later I'll make some dinner then take the dog for a nice walk.


----------



## hollydolly

We don't usually celebrate together because she's beeen living abroad for many years.. and this year it looks like we might not be spending it together either because she's having her new house renovated every weekend, plus my Birthday is on Easter Sunday and the roads will be jammed with getaway traffic...


----------



## Pepper

WOW @hollydolly 
What a coincidence!  You share a birthday with my best friend, Janet.  She lives in FLA.  We have been friends for over 50 years.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> WOW @hollydolly
> What a coincidence!  You share a birthday with my best friend, Janet.  She lives in FLA.  We have been friends for over 50 years.


Easter Sunday ?... tell her Happy Birthday from me, she must be a wonderful person...


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> Easter Sunday ?... tell her Happy Birthday from me, she must be a wonderful person...


btw did you know that debodun's birthday is the same day as well ?


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> We don't usually celebrate together because she's beeen living abroad for many years.. and this year it looks like we might not be spending it together either because she's having her new house renovated every weekend, plus my Birthday is on Easter Sunday and the roads will be jammed with getaway traffic...


I know you'll both be together in your hearts.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I know you'll both be together in your hearts.


yes we will, I was just talking to her a little while ago on WhatsApp, she said she made herself a birthday cake which she'll have some of when she gets home from work tomorrow...


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> @MickaC  What? It's going to sNOw there? I'm so so sorry she said, after finishing up planting the rest of the bedding plants and sitting back in the sunshine to admire the lovely garden. It's already about 75F here at noon with an expected high temp today of 82F.


You just had to rub it in, didn’t you, @Georgiagranny


----------



## Jules

> Happy Birthday to @hollydolly’ s daughter.  How is the progress on her new home.


----------



## hollydolly

thanks Jules..I'll pass that onto her...   yes the house is coming along given that the work can only be done at weekends and she only moved in 3 weeks ago... She's had all the inner walls and ceiling stripped and plastered, new kitchen sink and tap fitted.... New shed built and painted,,, the walls in her garden plastered and painted.. new curtain rails and blinds fitted in all rooms... , the attic boarded out, and then new lighting installed .... This month she's having the old bathroom ripped out and a new one installed...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trying to make sure everything is complete at work this AM and finish packing so I can head out early Thursday morning to fly to Nevada to visit my sister for Easter


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Trying to make sure everything is complete at work this AM and finish packing so I can head out early Thursday morning to fly to Nevada to visit my sister for Easter


Fabulous, I wish I was going somewhere ... hope you have a great trip CS, are you going for long ?


----------



## ronaldj

not arguing with strangers on the internet.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Fabulous, I wish I was going somewhere ... hope you have a great trip CS, are you going for long ?


Less than a week, @hollydolly   the thing I’m *not* looking forward to is the two days of air travel… wish someone could just fax me


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Less than a week, @hollydolly   the thing I’m *not* looking forward to is the two days of air travel… wish someone could just fax me


I understand that completely..2 days of travel for less than a week's trip will be extremely exhausting ..try and sleep on the plane, I always do, and I find I  can hit the ground running when I get to my destination


----------



## hollydolly

Further to my rant on here yesterday about my GP ( doctors' office)  and the inability to get an appointment under a month, etc...

Here in today's news...


*Survey of 2,200 GPs in England shows 58.4% are working three days weeks*
*And 33 per cent are planning hang up their stethoscopes by 2026, poll shows*
Country's top GP said the figures should be a 'wake-up call' for the ministers

_Sally Gainsbury, of the Nuffield Trust think-tank, said: ‘Record numbers of patients have joined the waiting list for NHS care...With this difficult situation in mind, patients are likely to be asking why – if the health service has the staff and operating theatres available to carry out these private procedures in NHS hospitals – they are not being used to reduce NHS waiting lists and waiting times instead.’

Miss Gainsbury added that health officials now seem to be ‘capitalising’ on the surge in people paying for private treatment.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-10713219/Third-GPs-quit-five-years-study.html_


----------



## hollydolly

Well if things in my life aren't already weird...this morning I had both ex husband's texting me .. how surreal ! 

actually one is Ex, the other is estranged


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, I got a phone call from the health centre yesterday inviting me to come for an annual health check.  They could offer me any day I wanted, but I'm putting it off till after the holidays and my daughters have gone home.  I haven't been near a GP for a couple of years because  routine appointments were off during Covid.  I'm sure they'll do their best to find something wrong.

Went shopping in Morrisons today. Bought a whole salmon on offer at £5.99 / kg.  No problem getting fuel - except for the price.  Petrol is £1.57/ ltr and diesel is £1.71.     On opening hours, Morrisons and most large stores are open as usual over the Easter weekend.  This includes Sunday as Scotland doesn't have the same Sunday trading laws as the rest of the UK.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, I got a phone call from the health centre yesterday inviting me to come for an annual health check.  They could offer me any day I wanted, but I'm putting it off till after the holidays and my daughters have gone home.  I haven't been near a GP for a couple of years because  routine appointments were off during Covid.  I'm sure they'll do their best to find something wrong.
> 
> Went shopping in Morrisons today. Bought a whole salmon on offer at £5.99 / kg.  No problem getting fuel - except for the price.  Petrol is £1.57/ ltr and diesel is £1.71.     On opening hours, Morrisons and most large stores are open as usual over the Easter weekend.  This includes Sunday as Scotland doesn't have the same Sunday trading laws as the rest of the UK.


well I suspect you weren't seeing your GP... and if you were I'm moving to Aberdeenshire....

None of our supermarkets including Morrisons are open on Easter Sunday but the 'express Tesco' et all all are


----------



## Pappy

Hoping to get a haircut today. There is a food drop at the clubhouse at 1pm today. May try to get to that. Free food is always a good thing..


----------



## Aneeda72

I am fine, but not ready to come back yet.  I have not “kept up” with the forum.  I finished all my picture sorting and gave them all away, except for the really old family ones.  I rejoined ancestry and am going to post all the pictures there and then give the originals to my nephew.  I will be sending a lot of my time on my ancestry Project.

This project should take a few months.

My daughter is much better.  Her husbands mother lives in LV, NV and we met there a couple of weeks ago for the baby’s fourth birthday.  Seems just yesterday the baby was, well, a baby.  

Joey refused to come along saying he just gets too tired now to walk much .  I worry constantly about him.  We take him out to lunch every Saturday but he wants to go home right after.  My oldest son is fine and my middle son got through Covid just fine.

I miss everyone here.  Thanks for the PMs.  But I am less sad off the forum, I notice.  I hope everyone is well, happy, and staying safe.  Life is back to as normal as it can get in Utah.  Gas is 4.50 to 4.85 a gallon and was up to 5 in LV.  Now that we can travel, it’s too expensive to do so.


----------



## hollydolly

Good to know you;re ok Aneeda.. sometimes the forums not just this one, does affect people in a certain way and they feel that a long break is needed, or even not for them at all.. so this might be the case for you, but good to know you're doing well ...


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I am fine, but not ready to come back yet.  I have not “kept up” with the forum.  I finished all my picture sorting and gave them all away, except for the really old family ones.  I rejoined ancestry and am going to post all the pictures there and then give the originals to my nephew.  I will be sending a lot of my time on my ancestry Project.
> 
> This project should take a few months.
> 
> My daughter is much better.  Her husbands mother lives in LV, NV and we met there a couple of weeks ago for the baby’s fourth birthday.  Seems just yesterday the baby was, well, a baby.
> 
> Joey refused to come along saying he just gets too tired now to walk much .  I worry constantly about him.  We take him out to lunch every Saturday but he wants to go home right after.  My oldest son is fine and my middle son got through Covid just fine.
> 
> I miss everyone here.  Thanks for the PMs.  But I am less sad off the forum, I notice.  I hope everyone is well, happy, and staying safe.  Life is back to as normal as it can get in Utah.  Gas is 4.50 to 4.85 a gallon and was up to 5 in LV.  Now that we can travel, it’s too expensive to do so.


So HAPPY to hear from you.......MISS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!
I do understand what you are saying.
Glad your family is doing better.
Please take care of yourself and your family.
Be good to yourself.


----------



## Mizmo

finally after much aggravation with phone calls to every doc involved etc IT comes off April 20th....almost on my birthday ..22nd!
pre op date still to come.
some relief but anxious about what is ahead....


----------



## Betty Boop

I am not doing much other than later going to a routine doctors appointment.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 217170
> finally after much aggravation with phone calls to every doc involved etc IT comes off April 20th....almost on my birthday ..22nd!
> pre op date still to come.
> some relief but anxious about what is ahead....


Oh thank Goodness you've finally got a date a week today. I can only imagine how anxious you are, but after all this time, and stress you must be somewhat relieved , if nothing else to stop the pain, and any chance of it spreading throughout the rest of your body.. bless your heart, you've been through horrible times with this..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, during lockdown it was possible to see your GP at our local health centre if a face-to-face consultation was necessary.  To avoid unnecessary contact, you would wait in your car outside with your mobile.  When the doc could see you, they phoned  and you went to the door where the GP would meet you and escort you to the surgery.   Mrs. L had the occasion to do this and it worked fine.


----------



## Kaila

@Pepper 
I have been thinking of you, and I wonder if your sore throat and other related symptoms, have improved or not.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72, so happy to see you drop, even if it was a quick visit.  

@Mizmo, thankful that you finally have a confirmed date!  

@hollydolly, emails from both of your exes - you better make sure that you haven’t won the big lottery and forgot to check.  I’m shocked at how many contractors your daughter managed to line up and actually have started working.  Nothing happens here for weeks, if you’re lucky.


----------



## StarSong

Did some business work yesterday and have a few more hours planned for today.  Then the follow-up paperwork will need to be done, of course.

Need to organize myself so I can bake on Friday for the traditional big Easter egg hunt and lunch on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Geezer Garage

The dog and I are in the shop working as usual. Going to make a new batch of southwest soup this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @Aneeda72, so happy to see you drop, even if it was a quick visit.
> 
> @Mizmo, thankful that you finally have a confirmed date!
> 
> @hollydolly,* emails from both of your exes - you better make sure that you haven’t won the big lottery and forgot to check.  I’m shocked at how many contractors your daughter managed to line up and actually have started working.  Nothing happens here for weeks, if you’re lucky.*


LOL..well they were texts from the o/h's one is an a-hole, but I'm still married to him... and the other  is an a-hole from a long time ago and my dd's father ,  but he's now suffering badly with long covid so I'm tolerating him more..lol...

As for DD..my o/h christened her 'golden balls'' many years ago because if there's any luck to be found she will be in the middle of it.
In truth if her next door neighbour was looking for the same contractors they wouldn't find them, she just has that type of fortune.. but tbf to her she doesn't stand on ceremony and she's like me and very impatient so if she wants something done, she is like a dog with a bone and she won't take no for an answer. ...but sometimes we're just aghast at how she gets things done so fast!


----------



## Pepper

Kaila said:


> @Pepper
> I have been thinking of you, and I wonder if your sore throat and other related symptoms, have improved or not.


Thank you so much (((Kaila))).  Unfortunately no, I feel worse.  No covid though and my DIL is nagging me to take a strep test as my grandson had it, I think 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Trila

Yesterday we went into town to walk in the park, and to make one quick stop for some pesticide.

Long story short, we came home with no pesticide. But we did have 4 baby chicks and a duckling!


----------



## Pappy

I did get my haircut as planned and came home and filed our taxes electronically. Good to have them done again. Order in pizza tonight.


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> Pretty much took the last 3 days off, which is a big deal for me, but my body was talking to me. Back to work on the shop today. Got about 4" of snow last night and, and more due today and tomorrow, and then warming up again. Glad to get the moisture, but it was kind of nice to have the mud dried up for awhile. Oh well springtime in the Rockies. My Grosbeaks returned from their winter homes yesterday. Pretty bad pic, but gives you some idea. Really need to clean that window. They are one of my favorite birds, very well mannered on the feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/l0sAj6L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0YxULDd


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Trila

Enjoy your your trip!


----------



## Trila

ronaldj said:


> not arguing with strangers on the internet.


Oh, oh.....what happened?  I promise that I won't argue.  If you want, we can calmly "discuss" whatever it is.


----------



## Geezer Garage

My wife sent me this pic of the tank on Flamingo beach where are winter home is. Locals showing support for Ukraine.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui...Bc9y4&disp=emb&realattid=17f9d929b70b931ce911


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> My wife sent me this pic of the tank on Flamingo beach where are winter home is. Locals showing support for Ukraine.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui...Bc9y4&disp=emb&realattid=17f9d929b70b931ce911


error code on that link for me....


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I am fine, but not ready to come back yet.  I have not “kept up” with the forum.  I finished all my picture sorting and gave them all away, except for the really old family ones.  I rejoined ancestry and am going to post all the pictures there and then give the originals to my nephew.  I will be sending a lot of my time on my ancestry Project.
> 
> This project should take a few months.
> 
> My daughter is much better.  Her husbands mother lives in LV, NV and we met there a couple of weeks ago for the baby’s fourth birthday.  Seems just yesterday the baby was, well, a baby.
> 
> Joey refused to come along saying he just gets too tired now to walk much .  I worry constantly about him.  We take him out to lunch every Saturday but he wants to go home right after.  My oldest son is fine and my middle son got through Covid just fine.
> 
> I miss everyone here.  Thanks for the PMs.  But I am less sad off the forum, I notice.  I hope everyone is well, happy, and staying safe.  Life is back to as normal as it can get in Utah.  Gas is 4.50 to 4.85 a gallon and was up to 5 in LV.  Now that we can travel, it’s too expensive to do so.


I have not been here as much as I would like to be.  Today is my first day of reading posts.  I'm soooo happy to hear from you and know that you are ok! I hope you will pop in every once in a while.....I miss you!


----------



## Geezer Garage

It opens for me, but I tried loading it to Imgur to re-post, and it wont load there. The pic is of a Gunnery target tank left over from the Navy occupation of the island thru 1974. One of the local artists painted a heart on the back of it with the Ukrainian colors.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Thank you so much (((Kaila))).  Unfortunately no, I feel worse.  No covid though and my DIL is nagging me to take a strep test as my grandson had it, I think 2 weeks ago.


Back around 40 years ago, or so...I had a sore throat that would get better, then come back.  This cycle repeated for about 5 months before I finally saw my doctor.  Yes, it was strep.  My doctor told me that strep can/will go dormant, but it will never actually go away without antibiotics.  So, maybe you can learn from my experience.  LOL


----------



## Leann

I had lunch today with a dear friend that I had not seen in a long while, perhaps a year. She's had multiple serious health issues so seeing her today, recovered and healthy again, was wonderful. While we do stay in touch by text primarily, we've made a promise to see one another monthly. Life is too short and time is a thief.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I hadn't planned to do any shopping today until  OH said that we had forgotten to buy new pillows for the spare bed and our younger daughter was arriving tomorrow ( if flights are OK).  Off to the shops again and bought pillows, and a couple of other bits.  Parked at the promenade, but the tide was almost full and there was virtually no beach to be seen.  There were quite a few surfers out enjoying the waves - not top class surf, but good enough.

Going a bit of gardening this afternoon.


----------



## ronaldj

going to visit and play cards with my uncle, he is 91


----------



## hollydolly

just after 3pm..I've got quite a bit done today considering it's so humid...

I sorted all the dates of food which is stored on shelves in the barn .. and brought in everything that needs to be used before August of this year, and put them in the kitchen food cupboards....found a can of white crab dated 2017 decided not to keep that.. 

I got the winter cover off the bird bath, cleaned it up, filled it with water and added a little bit of blue dye.. it always looks pretty when the sun is shining..

Took up my big turtle mat to wash..  and put away for the winter.. O/H had glued it down.. so I had to use glue remover on the tiles , then wash the floor before I could put the new smaller mat down, and now the big one is in the washing machine.. . It's rubber backed so for the first time since last summer, I've un-reeled the washing line so I'll hang it on there to dry...

Hung 2 more pictures  on the stairs wall.. at the top...that makes 7..quite large ones .
  I have to use heavy duty masonry picture hooks  to hang them, and then both of them were ever so slightly crooked so I used a tiny bit of 3M double sided tape on the corner of the frames to straighten them otherwise it would irritate the heck outta me


----------



## Jackie23

Hopefully I'll get my tomato and pepper plants planted today, first day in awhile without wind and/or rain.....many weeds in flower beds....ugg


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Took up my big turtle mat to wash.. and put away for the winter.. O/H had glued it down.. so I had to use glue remover on the tiles , then wash the floor before I could put the new smaller mat down, and now the big one is in the washing machine.


My friends at duckduckgo advise me that turtle mats are a very popular brand of what the US calls doormats.  I wasn't sure if you were talking about a kitchen mat, a bathroom area rug, or a whimsical mat in the shape of a turtle.  (Is she into turtles? I can't recall her saying that, but it seems she has two different turtle mats - one large and one small - so perhaps so.)

I'm always learning here.  Sometimes, tidbits about my SF friends, sometimes different expressions from one country to the next, sometimes health info, and so much more.  

Sounds like you had a productive day, Holly. Now please sit down and put your feet up so your back isn't feeling the strain this evening.


----------



## hollydolly

Turtle mats @StarSong , here , are superior area rugs and doormats.. they really do.. unlike all the others...  stop the muck from your shoes or pets paws right there on the doormat. They're not cheap but they're excellent at doing the job they're supposed to do...

I can't tell you how many rugs I've bought in the past that just don't keep the muck on the rug.. but I've been using Turtle mats now for about 15 years, they've never varied in quality.. ...the only drawback is that they don't come in colours or patterns that look as nice as some cheaper versions, but I get the closest I can to the colour or pattern  I need, I prefer for an item to do it's job than the aesthetics


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Turtle mats @StarSong , here , are superior area rugs and doormats.. they really do.. unlike all the others...  stop the muck from your shoes or pets paws right there on the doormat. They're not cheap but they're excellent at doing the job they're supposed to do...
> 
> I can't tell you how many rugs I've bought in the past that just don't keep the muck on the rug.. but I've been using Turtle mats now for about 15 years, they've never varied in quality.. ...the only drawback is that they don't come in colours or patterns that look as nice as some cheaper versions, but I get the closest I can to the colour or pattern  I need, I prefer for an item to do it's job than the aesthetics


Interesting that they're so popular there but apparently never swam their way across the pond. 

I just checked Amazon. The only turtle mats they sell in the US are variations on this theme:


----------



## Geezer Garage

Trying this one more time, not sure if anyone else can see the pic in previous post, or this one?

https://gm1.ggpht.com/p3u79a9BitC8d...r3tPbK_P4ACfcSAAsNBPG5_eLQXg=s0-l75-ft-l75-ft


----------



## StarSong

Geezer Garage said:


> Trying this one more time, not sure if anyone else can see the pic in previous post, or this one?


Can't see it.  You're sending a link to something proprietary.  

You could try taking a screen shot of whatever you want to show us and attach that instead using a link.


----------



## Pepper

I'm trying out wearing my "dress" shoes for the wedding on Saturday.  If I can't be comfortable in them then I'd have to go casual, which I'm hoping I don't.

Yesterday I saw a pretty young girl wearing the exact same dress I will be wearing! except hers was a short mini and mine is mid-calf, but it was the same exact one!  She wore black nylons with black sneakers and she looked fabulous!

Have to search my drawers for black nylons.  Have to do my nails.  Have to stop being a nervous wreck as this occasion is not starring me.  I'm a minor extra in the cast so I don't know why I just can't relax.  It's not about me, it's about the bride & groom!  

I have social anxiety, but I'm trying to reason with myself.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Interesting that they're so popular there but apparently never swam their way across the pond.
> 
> I just checked Amazon. The only turtle mats they sell in the US are variations on this theme:
> View attachment 217311


no that's not them... I'm amazed you don't have them there...


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Trying this one more time, not sure if anyone else can see the pic in previous post, or this one?
> 
> https://gm1.ggpht.com/p3u79a9BitC8d...r3tPbK_P4ACfcSAAsNBPG5_eLQXg=s0-l75-ft-l75-ft


nope still a 403 error


----------



## Betty Boop

Today the sun is shining so I got out this morning in my backyard and did a little weeding in my garden to prepare it. Now I am resting.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm trying out wearing my "dress" shoes for the wedding on Saturday.  If I can't be comfortable in them then I'd have to go casual, which I'm hoping I don't.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a pretty young girl wearing the exact same dress I will be wearing! except hers was a short mini and mine is mid-calf, but it was the same exact one!  She wore black nylons with black sneakers and she looked fabulous!
> 
> Have to search my drawers for black nylons.  Have to do my nails.  Have to stop being a nervous wreck as this occasion is not starring me.  I'm a minor extra in the cast so I don't know why I just can't relax.  It's not about me, it's about the bride & groom!
> 
> I have social anxiety, but I'm trying to reason with myself.


I feel for you, because I'm exactly the same at Births deaths and marriages.. I get myself all in a state for weeks before. I do the same as you decide on the outfit , and the shoes..weeks in advance.. then get my nails and hair done.. and then USUALLY what happens is the day before... I try the dress on again.. and it suddenly looks terrible and there's a mad dash to find something completely different.  

I hate weddings and socially crowded events ..so I just don;t go any more


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I feel for you, because I'm exactly the same at Births deaths and marriages.. I get myself all in a state for weeks before. I do the same as you decide on the outfit , and the shoes..weeks in advance.. then get my nails and hair done.. and then USUALLY what happens is the day before... I try the dress on again.. and it suddenly looks terrible and there's a mad dash to find something completely different.
> 
> I hate weddings and socially crowded events ..so I just don;t go any more


I'm pretty much the same concerning weddings and socially crowded events. I try to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## Pepper

Well, this wedding will be interesting.  The groom is from India and they are starting the service with a Baraat:
"In Hindu and Sikh weddings, the Groom is led to the marriage venue in a procession known as *the Baraat*. In Sikh Tradition, the Groom arrives wearing a sahara and saafa while carrying a kirpan. He is accompanied by family members, groomsmen, and friends known as baraatis."

They are having some sort of "parade" on 5th Ave. in the nineties.  Sounds interesting, like something new I should see.

I used to love doing and seeing new things.  What the hell happened to me.  That's not a question.  I know the answer.  Just makes me sad/angry about how low I've fallen.


----------



## StarSong

Leann said:


> I'm pretty much the same concerning weddings and socially crowded events. I try to avoid them if at all possible.


I love weddings, parties and socially crowded events, no kidding.  If there's a party, I'm there!  The more chaotic, the better I like it.  (Weird, I know.)                

Regarding shoes, I start off with heels then change to lacy or fancy ballerina type flats when my feet get sore or tired.  By that time half the women have shed their shoes anyway.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Well, this wedding will be interesting.  The groom is from India and they are starting the service with a Baraat:
> "In Hindu and Sikh weddings, the Groom is led to the marriage venue in a procession known as *the Baraat*. In Sikh Tradition, the Groom arrives wearing a sahara and saafa while carrying a kirpan. He is accompanied by family members, groomsmen, and friends known as baraatis."
> 
> They are having some sort of "parade" on 5th Ave. in the nineties.  Sounds interesting, like something new I should see.
> 
> I used to love doing and seeing new things.  What the hell happened to me.  That's not a question.  I know the answer.  Just makes me sad/angry about how low I've fallen.


If I lived in NY, I'd be your plus one, @Pepper!  This sounds like a terrific party!!!


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> If I lived in NY, I'd be your plus one, @Pepper!  This sounds like a terrific party!!!


Thanks.  My son will be at the reception part, which is the part that scares me.  He can't get away for the ceremony part but I think I'll do okay in that.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Thanks.  My son will be at the reception part, which is the part that scares me.  He can't get away for the ceremony part but I think I'll do okay in that.


I'd be up and dancing with you, Pepps.  Life is short - gotta grab a glass of champagne now and then and let our hair down!


----------



## Pepper

I can't drink.  Wish I could. @StarSong


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I can't drink.  Wish I could. @StarSong


We could figure something out.  I can't smoke pot but hear that it's good for relieving social anxiety...


----------



## Pepper

I'm going sober. @StarSong

Well, maybe an opioid or two...........


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I'm going sober. @StarSong


Just realized this conversation makes me sound like a lush.  At most I have 1-2 drinks a week, often not even that.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Just realized this conversation makes me sound like a lush.  At most I have 1-2 drinks a week, often not even that.


Ha Ha!  See my eta in my post.  I love lushes!  And you look lovely with that lampshade on your head!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> just after 3pm..I've got quite a bit done today considering it's so humid...
> 
> I sorted all the dates of food which is stored on shelves in the barn .. and brought in everything that needs to be used before August of this year, and put them in the kitchen food cupboards....found a can of white crab dated 2017 decided not to keep that..
> 
> I got the winter cover off the bird bath, cleaned it up, filled it with water and added a little bit of blue dye.. it always looks pretty when the sun is shining..
> 
> Took up my big turtle mat to wash..  and put away for the winter.. O/H had glued it down.. so I had to use glue remover on the tiles , then wash the floor before I could put the new smaller mat down, and now the big one is in the washing machine.. . It's rubber backed so for the first time since last summer, I've un-reeled the washing line so I'll hang it on there to dry...
> 
> Hung 2 more pictures  on the stairs wall.. at the top...that makes 7..quite large ones .
> I have to use heavy duty masonry picture hooks  to hang them, and then both of them were ever so slightly crooked so I used a tiny bit of 3M double sided tape on the corner of the frames to straighten them otherwise it would irritate the heck outta me


Busy girl!!


----------



## Trila

We went into town to walk in the park again today....even ran a little bit. (a very little bit) It was such a nice day, it felt good to be out and not be cold or wet!  LOL

After dinner we took the baby chicks out and let them run around in the grass.  Andy was very interested, but I had the fly swatter ready, in case he got too close!  . I handled the little fluff butts for a while so that they would get used to me. They tired out after about 20 minutes, so I put them back in the barn.  They seemed interested to be out, and I think they had a good time.  I know that I did!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Busy girl!!


I try to be ...it passes the days


----------



## Betty Boop

Other than going to Good Friday Mass later today I am doing nothing.


----------



## katlupe

Making yogurt in the Instant Pot this morning. Other than that just a normal day here.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Busy sorting out the spare room and generally tidying up.  Watered the plants in the polytunnel  and did a bit more gardening.  Planning to make lasagne for dinner before  going to collect younger daughter from airport this evening.  Otherwise, just another day here.  I don't think anyone really bothers with Easter.


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning  routine about over,,, time to get  busy.

Back to wiping  down kitchen/dinning room walls .
Washing the decorative plates.
Clean downstairs bathroom.

Dream up something  good  for lunch.  

If I have time will make cople of pie crusts/ freeze them.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's gloriously hot Good Friday here today. I got my hedges all trimmed in both gardens front and rear... swept all that up, and then sprayed some weed killer on the paths... The garden is looking beautiful..  my crocus in the pots  are having a resurgence, and the lupins are really growing fast.. . I drilled some holes in the new plant pots... . I'm finding it more and more painful to grip things due to the OA in my right hand.. so I did squeal a bit with the pain a few times today.. 

Went over to the Woods, to get some photos of the bluebells. They're not out for long so I like to get pictures every year...and it's such a beautiful day today.. so warm.. I went out with a sleeveless shirt on... and shorts..


----------



## Jackie23

Beautiful photos, Holly.

Well here it is nearly 10 am and I'm still in my gown, really moving slow this morning.....got the plants planted yesterday and that might just be the big progress for a few days..lol
Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Took up my big turtle


Perhaps consider putting him/her on a diet?  


(_Oh, possibly it is I, who should make an adjustment and slow down when I read posts.)_


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  How pretty!

My gramma told me that the weather on Good Friday is an indicator of what we should expect for the next 40 days and nights.

It's pleasant and sunny today. Tomorrow, Sunday, Monday are expected to be full-on rainy days.

What? My gramma wouldn't have lied to me


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well it's gloriously hot Good Friday here today. I got my hedges all trimmed in both gardens front and rear... swept all that up, and then sprayed some weed killer on the paths... The garden is looking beautiful..  my crocus in the pots  are having a resurgence, and the lupins are really growing fast.. . I drilled some holes in the new plant pots... . I'm finding it more and more painful to grip things due to the OA in my right hand.. so I did squeal a bit with the pain a few times today..
> 
> Went over to the Woods, to get some photos of the bluebells. They're not out for long so I like to get pictures every year...and it's such a beautiful day today.. so warm.. I went out with a sleeveless shirt on... and shorts..


Your pictures have brightened my day!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went to the big Walmart in Craig yesterday for groceries, and the hardware store for a new collar, and nail clippers for Li'l Bit. She barfed twice this morning right after I fed her. Always pleasant first thing in the morning. Kind of like having kids around again. I've been giving her a raw egg with her kibble in the morning. Hasn't seemed to bother her in the past, but might back off that for a few days. Back to working in the shop today. Took a screen shot of the tank pic I talked about in an earlier post. It's a little blurry, but gives the basic idea. May take the dog for a walk latter I need one too.

Really frustrating, that didn't work either.




http://imgur.com/undefined


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, your flowers are beautiful, thank you for sharing them with us.


@Geezer Garage, I get an error code for your photo attachment. 


Spent the last few days doing business work including the follow up paperwork. Today I'm baking cookies to turn into homemade ice cream sandwiches for Easter (some vegan & gluten free, some vegan, some full dairy).


----------



## Betty Boop

About to head out to the 4pm Good Friday Mass.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Your pictures have brightened my day!


Oh that's great..pleased you enjoyed them...


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  How pretty!
> 
> My gramma told me that the weather on Good Friday is an indicator of what we should expect for the next 40 days and nights.
> 
> It's pleasant and sunny today. Tomorrow, Sunday, Monday are expected to be full-on rainy days.
> 
> What? My gramma wouldn't have lied to me


I posted about the Good Friday......40 days after......weather predict in the thread......what’s the weather where you are, this morning.

‘You’re the first person, I’ve read and heard mention this in a very long time.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's great..pleased you enjoyed them


I did too!  I could never get tired of your photos!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I did too!  I could never get tired of your photos!


thanks Chikadee..very kind..


----------



## Georgiagranny

MickaC said:


> I posted about the Good Friday......40 days after......weather predict in the thread......what’s the weather where you are, this morning.
> 
> ‘You’re the first person, I’ve read and heard mention this in a very long time.


It's a beautiful spring day, sunny and warm. The rain is supposed to start in the wee hours of the morning and last all weekend! Go figure...


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  How pretty!
> 
> My gramma told me that the weather on Good Friday is an indicator of what we should expect for the next 40 days and nights.
> 
> It's pleasant and sunny today. Tomorrow, Sunday, Monday are expected to be full-on rainy days.
> 
> What? My gramma wouldn't have lied to me


I don't know....my Grandmother told me some really tall tales!


----------



## Betty Boop

Overnight, I felt like I was coming down with some cold symptoms so I will take some DayQuil and just relax. My granddaughter will also pop over to check on me and she is a RN who works in an Assisted Living facility so I feel comfortable with what she will say. I am just going to rest.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Went to see the Maud railway museum this morning.  Maud is a small village, but in the glory days of the railways, it had one of the UK's largest cattle markets with the livestock being transported by rail all over the UK.   The old station has been preserved by a group of volunteers and houses displays and artefacts about the railways in N.E Scotland.   A separate display outlines the history of the RNAS Longside (Lenabo) WW1 airship base.


----------



## Pepper

I'm getting ready to leave here after 1pm for wedding.  I wish I weren't.  It's too much for me.  I didn't realize I bit off more than I could chew.  Can't do this stuff anymore.


----------



## Betty Boop

Quick Update on my day: My granddaughter is going to take me to Urgent Care just to get checked out and make sure nothing is coming on that could be bad.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful morning here today. Was 69 degrees at sunup and took a long walk. 
My grandfather always seemed to be a good predictor of weather from his aches and pains. Gramps would say, going to rain today. My back is killing me. Usually he was right. 
But one day I realized, pulling his thumb was not the smartest thing to do. RIP gramps.


----------



## WheatenLover

Since tax day is Monday, I will be doing taxes for myself, my husband, and two of my kids. My kids are going to do their own with my supervision. I want to be sure they know what they are doing. My daughter's excuses about being too busy with schoolwork will no longer be effective.

I want to make my vegan son some teriyaki tofu with stir-fried veg and rice tomorrow. But the teriyaki sauce has to be gluten-free, so I'll see if they have it at Walmart (I get groceries delivered from there). He is experimenting with a gluten-free diet for an unknown reason, and it is making these vegan meals a bit more complex.


----------



## Jackie23

It's an overcast day here with storms predicted tomorrow. I need to go to Walmart to pick up meds and a few groceries,  I really don't like going on the crowded weekend but I'm out of milk for my cereal.


----------



## Betty Boop

Good News from Urgent Care, they did a rapid Covid and Flu test and they both came back negative. I just have a Viral Upper Respiratory Infection and need to drink a lot of fluids ,rest and take Mucinex and Dayquil/NyQuil and if the symptoms don't worsen it should be gone in a week or so.


----------



## debodun

It's supposed to be unsettled starting this afternoon. I wanted to get the holes in the backyard filled in. The former owners had a swimming pool and when they removed it, the area was just filled with soft sand and I think their dogs (Basset hounds) dug in it. The guy that mowed my lawn last year said the holes were "dog dig". There's a sod farm that leaves bags of their product by the roadside. It's about 2 miles away. I had to make two trips to get enough in my bucket to suffice, then I stomped on it to compact it. It looks liek good rich soil - it's black. Hopefully any rain will help to further compress it and grass will eventually start to grow. No use putting seed there, wild animals will eat it.


----------



## debodun

I also made cheesy cornmeal drop biscuits.


----------



## Pappy

I have no idea what my last post has to do with What are you doing today. It was early and my eyes hadn’t woken up yet..  

Today I got a few small things done early. Golf cart is being charged, had to throw out our real old robot floor sweeper. Just plain worn out. $100 bucks for a new battery..nope. Added $125 and got one coming today from Amazon. This one has blue tooth and can be use by iPhone or Alexa. Now, just goofing off and thinking about lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a fab day today. The sun was warm 72 deg , with no breeze... went with my friend and her family over to the fishing lakes near here..where there's an activity centre for the kids, angling lakes and golf course for the grown ups, and a restaurant. We were going to have lunch but it was fully booked, even at just before noon... shame because it has a beautiful view over the lakes, but no matter, we   had a stroll around and the younger members had a go with archery and Axe throwing.. see my pics on the forum I've just uploaded... here...
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-morning-at-the-lakes-and-activity-centre-pics.70465/

Later I went into town and got a quick snack at the pub ( picture on the link) .. and then did some shopping, bought myself some birthday gifts.. first birthday since O/h left, so I'll be alone tomorrow.. ...

I got some new  blue suede shoes.., and beige strappy sandals .. ( pics on the link)... some gold earrings , a couple of nice tops . Town was extremely busy , the complete opposite to the lakes... I went into the mall on the off chance I might be able to get my nails done, but the nail salon was packed with people waiting as well, so I'll wait until everyone's gone back to work and school next week and get them done then...


----------



## Alligatorob

Shoveling sh*t!

Getting the garden ready, got a load of manure today.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I had a lucky discovery of an electronic recycle and paper-shred day in the local town, so I happily got rid of a bunch of old cell phones, two old desktop towers, an old laptop, external hard drive, keyboard, defunct printer etc.   The recycle people said they would destroy the hard drives, so hopefully my identity doesn't get stolen.  I'd been watching youtube videos about how to remove and drill through hard drives, and egads I was stuck at the first step 'locate the screws'.  So I am very relieved.  

It is exhausting trying to go through and get rid of a houseful of stuff, not sure how I'll be ready in time for the open house in three weeks.  But it is exhilarating to have an excuse to throw away drawers and cabinets full of things like old socks and old cleaning products.

I have been thinking I would need to buy a chromebook or laptop to use when I start traveling, but at this very moment I am experimenting typing this using an old wireless mini-keyboard with my Kindle Fire.  I need to figure out everything I normally do on the computer and see if just the Kindle would be good enough.  So far the main problems are the screen is too low to be ergonomic, and the keyboard keeps trying to slide down off my knees.  I don't know what to do about documents or if I can use a thumb-drive somehow with a Kindle.


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing this morning.
I was not surprised at the empty shelves.......because of our two day storm, and being Good Friday yesterday......stock didn’t get in Wednesday or Friday, people stocked up for the storm.
I buy skim milk.......none.....got 1%, and there were only 5, 1 gallon jugs, and I got 1, that’s all the milk there was.
No yogurt, a lot of dairy empty, sale items that didn’t ‘t come in.
Bananas.....about 9 clusters, I go two, 10 bananas in all.
Many more things not in.
Stock comes in again on Sundays......being Easter Sunday......won’t be any stock.

All the fun in winter, in Manitoba, Canada...........
BUT it’s not winter......calendar says it’s spring........


----------



## MickaC

Been spending time outside today, watching all the robins.......there are robins EVERYWHERE..


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> Today I had a lucky discovery of an electronic recycle and paper-shred day in the local town, so I happily got rid of a bunch of old cell phones, two old desktop towers, an old laptop, external hard drive, keyboard, defunct printer etc.   The recycle people said they would destroy the hard drives, so hopefully my identity doesn't get stolen.  I'd been watching youtube videos about how to remove and drill through hard drives, and egads I was stuck at the first step 'locate the screws'.  So I am very relieved.
> 
> It is exhausting trying to go through and get rid of a houseful of stuff, not sure how I'll be ready in time for the open house in three weeks.  But it is exhilarating to have an excuse to throw away drawers and cabinets full of things like old socks and old cleaning products.
> 
> I have been thinking I would need to buy a chromebook or laptop to use when I start traveling, but at this very moment I am experimenting typing this using an old wireless mini-keyboard with my Kindle Fire.  I need to figure out everything I normally do on the computer and see if just the Kindle would be good enough.  So far the main problems are the screen is too low to be ergonomic, and the keyboard keeps trying to slide down off my knees.  I don't know what to do about documents or if I can use a thumb-drive somehow with a Kindle.


On  the few occasions when I have to attach my keyboard and or mouse to the Ipad... I place them on a lap tray  







...and if I'm using just the mouse attached to the Ipad.. I put a table mat on the arm of the sofa, and use the mouse on that...


----------



## Jules

Walked, a bit of grocery shopping.  Would have been more but several items were missing.  Had the really really rare afternoon nap for much too long.  I’ll be regretting that tonight.  Another walk.  Dinner is over early so planning to watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Nothing planned.  Probably do a bit of gardening and get the washing up to date.  Long ago, it was frowned upon to do your washing on Sunday, but our washing machine doesn't know what day it is  and nobody here cares about these trivial matters.

The family are here for the spring holiday, so I'm cooking goose for dinner.  Some debate as to what vegetables to have with it.


----------



## Alligatorob

Having a bunch of people over for a combined Easter/Birthday thing.  Two grandkids had birthdays the 14th and 15th.  

My job is the pork roast.  I got a 17 pound one from a local butcher, fresh, local and never frozen.  I have bbq/smoked it over night.  Now it goes in the oven on very low for a few hours.  Should be falling apart and well smoked by dinner time.  Note it was still dark morning when I took this picture.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Nothing planned.  Probably do a bit of gardening and get the washing up to date.  Long ago, it was frowned upon to do your washing on Sunday, but our washing machine doesn't know what day it is  and nobody here cares about these trivial matters.
> 
> The family are here for the spring holiday, so I'm cooking goose for dinner.  Some debate as to what vegetables to have with it.


having your goose cooked for washing on a Sunday....


----------



## MickaC

I know what i'm not doing.........
I lock my doors so the Easter bunny can't get in.......
He always leaves stuff all over the house that i have to pick up....


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> having your goose cooked for washing on a Sunday....


This set me wondering about the origin of the expressing "Cooking your own goose" and similar phrases.  Two possible ones are :
1. This arose from the martyrdom of Johnathan Huss in the 17th century.  The name Huss translated in old German to "Goose" so when he was burned at the stake, it was said that "the Goose was cooked".  There appears to be some evidence to support this.

2. It comes from the fable of the goose that laid the golden egg.  Cooking the goose would stop the golden eggs so you would have ruined your chance of prosperity.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Capt Lightning said:


> This set me wondering about the origin of the expressing "Cooking your own goose" and similar phrases.  Two possible ones are :
> 1. This arose from the martyrdom of Johnathan Huss in the 17th century.  The name Huss translated in old German to "Goose" so when he was burned at the stake, it was said that "the Goose was cooked".  There appears to be some evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It comes from the fable of the goose that laid the golden egg.  Cooking the goose would stop the golden eggs so you would have ruined your chance of prosperity.


Thanks!  I love explanations of common expressions!


----------



## Em in Ohio

I will be wrapping the birthday gifts for the neighbor kid in left-over Christmas wrap - not birthday wrap or Easter wrap /-:
and delivering at his party around noon.  Then I'll come home, re-dress in my cozy nightwear, and curl in bed to watch the tube for the rest of the day!


----------



## Betty Boop

I was supposed to be going over to my granddaughters home for Easter, but since I am not feeling well I am just resting at home. My granddaughter will be bringing over some of the Easter dinner later though for me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nap time. Seems there's something to the notion that a full moon brings on sleepless nights.

Before I go... @hollydolly Did you bake yourself a birthday cake?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Nap time. Seems there's something to the notion that a full moon brings on sleepless nights.
> 
> Before I go... @hollydolly Did you bake yourself a birthday cake?









 Noooo I forgot.....


----------



## Alligatorob

Capt Lightning said:


> This set me wondering about the origin of the expressing "Cooking your own goose" and similar phrases.


You got me interested so I tried looking it up, and found answers similar to yours, for example:

_‘Your goose is cooked’ is believed to have two origins: Czech and Swedish. The Czech legend refers to the burning of the Christian reformer and priest John Hus. The Swedish legend refers to the actual burning of a goose by the enemies of King Eric of Sweden during his attack on their town._
https://www.thehagueonline.com/kick... goose is cooked' is,his attack on their town.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here ya go, @hollydolly  Have a slice of the kahlua cheesecake that I made for DSIL and for today's dessert. He helped me with my taxes...actually, he did my taxes for me with the help of TurboTax...and said he wanted kahlua cheesecake for payment. I killed two birds with one stone, kahlua cheesecake for him and dessert for all of us. Three birds...a piece for you, too. Yours has a candle so that you can make a wish


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Here ya go, @hollydolly  Have a slice of the kahlua cheesecake that I made for DSIL and for today's dessert. He helped me with my taxes...actually, he did my taxes for me with the help of TurboTax...and said he wanted kahlua cheesecake for payment. I killed two birds with one stone, kahlua cheesecake for him and dessert for all of us. Three birds...a piece for you, too. Yours has a candle so that you can make a wish


well thank you Ma'am... my wish would be to see what a kahlua cake is....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Kahlua _*cheese*_cake. What it is is delicious


----------



## MickaC

Very exciting day today.
Watching it snow.......started at 8:30 this morning, and still watching.
Hope the Easter Bunny didn't get stuck or buried in the snow. .


----------



## Bretrick

Working in the garden. I am about to take a drive to the garden centre to get some fertiliser, secateurs and decorative white rocks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Didn't do much today. I Swiffered the floors. Part of the day was dedicated to music. I played piano and bell tracks for one of my son's music project. Later I practiced playing some of my songs. Caught up (a little) with my social networking here and on Facebook and of course played Words With Friends. I'm getting ready to take it down a notch now and watch T.V.


----------



## David777

Attended bundled up first post pandemic Easter mass at a chilly 7am with much participant singing.  Chance to stretch my loud voice for a little guy.  Since I just edited the below creative art graphic from a rose I also shot and processed normally today. In the spirit of a Universe of Easter happiness, absorb these hot colors... oh earth monkeys.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. Today. Hm. I'm gonna eat more chocolate than usual because I don't want the Easter Chicken to think I'm ungrateful.

DD and I are doing a little Walmarting and going to the dollar store. Oops. The Dollar Plus store. Inflation, doncha know.

DD's contractor is supposed to be here at 9am to replace the floor in one of her bathrooms.

I might not play in the dirt today. Or I might. It depends on how I'm feeling after the Dollar Plus and Walmart excursions.


----------



## hollydolly

_''The Dollar Plus store. Inflation, doncha know.''   ...brilliant.... it's the same here with the pound shop... went in there the other day and Inflation has been inflated.. some of the stuff was over £5...._


----------



## hollydolly

Not doing anything today. Forecast was for cloud but actually it's now warm and sunny, still not over the lurgy which caught me on my birthday... so I have to wait that out too..thank goodness I had the good sense to go out the day before my birthday ... ..  I have several packages being delivered this afternoon so I have to wait in for them anyway ...so I'm not feeling too hard done by waiting in..



Some pretty pics  my DD took on her walk with the dogs this  morning... 










 Pretty aren't they ?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lovely pics.  We're a good few weeks behind - our apple and cherry trees are just coming out in bud.  Our daughters helped to prepare the garden for this years vegetables and gave the mower the first outing of the season.

I really must buy a new mower.  My current one is about 15 years old and while the engine (Briggs & Stratton) is fine, the steel deck has rusted through.  I want to look at ones with a polycarbonate deck - possibly Stihl.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Lovely pics.  We're a good few weeks behind - our apple and cherry trees are just coming out in bud.  Our daughters helped to prepare the garden for this years vegetables and gave the mower the first outing of the season.
> 
> I really must buy a new mower.  My current one is about 15 years old and while the engine (Briggs & Stratton) is fine, the steel deck has rusted through.  I want to look at ones with a polycarbonate deck - possibly Stihl.


We've had pretty good weather for weeks now, so yes we're quite a way ahead of you as you say.. My mower's first outing was back in Mid March.

My daffs , then crocuses, then tulips, have all flowered and died back, my lupins are making a good show now.. and the Cherry and apple blossoms  have been out for several weeks now..


----------



## hollydolly

@Pepper , have I missed it.. what happened at the wedding on Saturday how did it go ?...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Trim in the shop is completed, but may re-sand and paint two sections. Starting next on the interior garage doors, already removed all the hardware, now have to move them up to the house and pressure wash, then back down to the shop to paint the inside, and treat the cedar outsides before converting them from overhead to sliding style. Cleaned the kitchen window this morning so I could actually see the birds on the feeder.



http://imgur.com/UVdF1c0


----------



## StarSong

Dental cleaning today, but not much else scheduled.  Might hit the 99¢ store (mostly more than 99¢ these days, but still) on my way home.  

Had a lovely Easter at my sons with 17 family and friends for the big egg hunt and lunch.  So lucky to have such a terrific family!


----------



## Don M.

Our old doorknobs have gotten rather tarnished over the years.  A few days ago, I found a seller on EBAY that supplies lock sets....keyed alike....for about half of what the stores charge, and ordered two sets.  I spent a couple of hours replacing the locks and deadbolts in both doors.  It took me a bit of time to get the screws started with my knurly old fingers, but now we have nice shiny door hardware again.  The best part is, now we only have to have one door key on the keychains....instead of 4.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> @Pepper , have I missed it.. what happened at the wedding on Saturday how did it go ?...


It was spectacular and overwhelming.  It began with a short street procession for the groom; we were all given tambourines and that was fun.  The ceremony was like nothing I had ever seen, the groom proceeded to the altar and his bride, my cousin, was behind the veils of a curtain and suddenly the curtains parted and there she was!  Very hot, sexy even.  The music was too loud, because my ears are too old; the food was, shall we say, not very good.  My son was there for the reception.  It was a nice crowd of several hundred and I met some very interesting people although it was hard to hear & be heard.

My son was glad for me I came but I wasn't.  I was so overwhelmed.  Now that it is over I'm glad I went.  I'm still exhausted.  Thanks for asking!

It was overwhelming as I never go anywhere special anymore and wasn't used to it.  Felt socially inept, but my son knows when I am and then he took over like his dad would have done.  It is sad for me that my social events are decades in between if at all.  I shouldn't have been so nervous.  I lived.  There were times there I wished I didn't go, but that was me being stupid to myself.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm pleased you went and if you're anything like me it will take you a week to recover, but it's something you owe to yourself when you were once..like me.. someone who never stayed home, and always out socialising... you do have to give yourself a little jump start now and again,now that for whatever reason we've stopped our socialising ways .. and I bet you got home, pleased you had a good time, but sighing with relief that you don't ever have to do it again...


----------



## Capt Lightning

While I'm a great fan of marriage, I simply can't abide weddings.   I'm not sure if I've ever recovered from my own (48 years ago) when we felt like  gatecrashers  at someone else's party !

Anyway, the sky is blue and the sun is shining.  Not sure what to be doing, but it would be a shame to waste a nice day.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm pleased you went and if you're anything like me it will take you a week to recover, but it's something you owe to yourself when you were once..like me.. someone who never stayed home, and always out socialising... you do have to give yourself a little jump start now and again,now that for whatever reason we've stopped our socialising ways .. and I bet you got home, pleased you had a good time, but sighing with relief that you don't ever have to do it again...


Well said.

Though I still quite enjoy large parties, I recall my mom and in-laws getting to the point where they were closer to endurance tests than fun events.

@Pepper, I'm glad you went and experienced the day, and even gladder your son is so well attuned and compassionate about your lowered tolerance for loud events with large groups of people.


----------



## Sliverfox

Playing  catch up.
Hubby , son & I took  trip into Ohio to purchase a dump trailer.
Gone all day.
Had someone  come in to take Mac out  for potty breaks.

Weather  was terrible with wind, rain/snow mix.

After  our  purchase & eating out , Hubby & I returned home.
Son went on to MI.

So glad  to get home.


----------



## Pepper

Since I haven't done anything in three days, I have a lot of stuff to catch up on, i.e. finally put away laundry I did a week ago.  Etc.


----------



## Sassycakes

Well, today Hubby and I went to a store that has gluten-free food which my daughter has to eat. He went into the store and I waited in the car.I opened the window and finally took off my mask. A gentleman came out of the store, looked at me, and said "At last, I got to see a beautiful woman ." I rolled up my window again because he scared me. At my age, I am not a beautiful woman. When my husband came out of the store I told him. He yelled what car did he get in, I'm going to teach him a lesson. Luckily I didn't have any idea what car he got in. That's all I would have needed was my husband to get in a fight.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> Well, today Hubby and I went to a store that has gluten-free food which my daughter has to eat. He went into the store and I waited in the car.I opened the window and finally took off my mask. A gentleman came out of the store, looked at me, and said "At last, I got to see a beautiful woman ." I rolled up my window again because he scared me. At my age, I am not a beautiful woman. When my husband came out of the store I told him. He yelled what car did he get in, I'm going to teach him a lesson. Luckily I didn't have any idea what car he got in. That's all I would have needed was my husband to get in a fight.


Your husband was going to fight someone who paid you a compliment ?.. wow!!


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> Your husband was going to fight someone who paid you a compliment ?.. wow!!


My husband has always been the jealous type. We would go to dances 3 nights a week many many years ago when we were dating. I was allowed to dance to fast dances with his friends but slow dances only with him. He got soo made when I was dancing a fast dance with his friend and he thought the friend got too close to me. From then on he even danced the fast dances with me.


----------



## Pappy

Didn’t go anywhere today as it was our United Healthcare visiting nurse day. She was very knowledgeable and answered a lot of our question. Everything checked out A-OK. Plus we got a free gift.


----------



## Leann

It was cold, very cold, here today. My outdoor plans were scrubbed and replaced with the intention of doing a lot of things inside. Hasn't happened yet BUT I'm somewhat of a night owl so there's still hope that I will be productive


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I sold my first thing on Facebook Marketplace, it was very exciting, but I wasn't totally independent - my daughter didn't want me meeting a stranger even in a grocery parking lot, and also I needed her to help find my venmo name.  The buyer said it was his first time buying anything off Marketplace too.
I haven't made much progress clearing out the house, but I did have a practice staging in the back seat of my car of the cat carrier, box-about-size-of-litterbox, scratching 'lounge', and couple containers.  My car is going to be more full than I would like, but at least it looks like the giant cat scratcher lounger will fit.  I hope my cat appreciates what I do for him! ha ha

I'm continuing the apparently endless task of getting all the family photo albums up in the cloud.  I found this picture amusing because my great-uncle dressed up for some family thing by wearing a white shirt and tie under his _*overalls*_!


----------



## Mizmo

...tomorrow is the
last day of the thumb...
..exhausted with all the prep and pain
hopefully  be back on line few days


----------



## Ruthanne

Today had me realizing I really need to get out more and do stuff outside my place.  I went out to lunch with my brother, my SIL, and had a really nice meal and good conversation.  They were talking about how they may move from the west coast elsewhere in time because some of my family is moving around again now...  I told them they are always welcome to come back to Ohio.  My SIL didn't like hearing that even though I said it in the nicest way.  She said "No!  once you move from here you don't come back!"  I didn't say anything to that but many people do move back here.  My mother did years ago to help her mother out.  

When I got back home I gave little Suzy dog a piece of fish I saved for her.  She was overjoyed!  I may do a little laundry tonight.  Thinking of having a cup of coffee to wake me up--I felt sleepy for awhile.  

Anyhow, I really liked getting out today and being with family again.  I've got to do a few other things besides grocery shopping.  That's a chore and I deserve to have some fun yet.  It was so good to get away from my apt. for an hour or so.  I'm cooped up here far too much.  I was getting cabin fever.  I hope to take the dog for a much longer walk this weekend when it will be warm outside.


----------



## Ruthanne

Leann said:


> It was cold, very cold, here today. My outdoor plans were scrubbed and replaced with the intention of doing a lot of things inside. Hasn't happened yet BUT I'm somewhat of a night owl so there's still hope that I will be productive


I know what you mean, Leann, I am up late many nights, too.  Sometimes I get things done and sometimes I don't so I watch a movie.  I hope your weather improves soon!


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> Today I sold my first thing on Facebook Marketplace, it was very exciting, but I wasn't totally independent - my daughter didn't want me meeting a stranger even in a grocery parking lot, and also I needed her to help find my venmo name.  The buyer said it was his first time buying anything off Marketplace too.
> I haven't made much progress clearing out the house, but I did have a practice staging in the back seat of my car of the cat carrier, box-about-size-of-litterbox, scratching 'lounge', and couple containers.  My car is going to be more full than I would like, but at least it looks like the giant cat scratcher lounger will fit.  I hope my cat appreciates what I do for him! ha ha
> 
> I'm continuing the apparently endless task of getting all the family photo albums up in the cloud.  I found this picture amusing because my great-uncle dressed up for some family thing by wearing a white shirt and tie under his _*overalls*_!
> View attachment 218077


Congratulations on your first sale @HoneyNut. Here's to many more!


----------



## Leann

Ruthanne said:


> I know what you mean, Leann, I am up late many nights, too.  Sometimes I get things done and sometimes I don't so I watch a movie.  I hope your weather improves soon!


Hi @Ruthanne. My productivity improved as the day wore on. I did some general housework (vacuuming, laundry, dishes) that I do every day plus I posted some things on the internet for sale. If the temperatures moderate tomorrow, I hope to do some work outside for a bit. 

I've been retired just under a month and I am loving every single minute of it!


----------



## Ruthanne

Leann said:


> Hi @Ruthanne. My productivity improved as the day wore on. I did some general housework (vacuuming, laundry, dishes) that I do every day plus I posted some things on the internet for sale. If the temperatures moderate tomorrow, I hope to do some work outside for a bit.
> 
> I've been retired just under a month and I am loving every single minute of it!


It's always a bonus to have a productive day or night.  I need to do those chores you mentioned, too.  I did start my dusting, though.  Our weather, too, is going to get better.  It's supposed to be 70 Sat. and 80 Sunday.  Do you do gardening?


----------



## Jules

Had two walks today.  The second was done with my husband and we combined that with a major grocery shopping.  Also had a mediocre game of bridge.


----------



## katlupe

My power was out all day yesterday. Finally came back on at 8 while I was literally praying for it to come on. It was cold and I was bundled up but my poor bunny acted like he was cold. He kept going to the heater and then looking at me. All of a sudden the lights on top of the kitchen cupboard flashed on and the refrigerator started running.........music to my ears! Lots of people in my surrounding area are still without power this morning. Being cold and losing your food is no joke.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 218092...tomorrow is the
> last day of the thumb...
> ..exhausted with all the prep and pain
> hopefully  be back on line few days
> View attachment 218093









...hopefully your pain will soon be over , and you'll have long awaited relief... sorry you're having to go through this, I wish you everything you wish for yourself...


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks....today is pain day for me...both shoulders
involved this time...so will set with heat pad on them and
hope for the best....but for me I won't drink over it.......


----------



## Pepper

Going to Stop & Shop after 'Young & Restless'.  I'm out of ice cream, so it's an emergency!


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> My power was out all day yesterday. Finally came back on at 8 while I was literally praying for it to come on. It was cold and I was bundled up but my poor bunny acted like he was cold. He kept going to the heater and then looking at me. All of a sudden the lights on top of the kitchen cupboard flashed on and the refrigerator started running.........music to my ears! Lots of people in my surrounding area are still without power this morning. Being cold and losing your food is no joke.


I was hearing a lot from my friends up north about your weather. Read there was 17,000 in Chenango county with no power. Sorry you had to endure that too. Some of the pictures we unbelievable.


----------



## Pappy

Today, a tele-conference with my doctor at 8:30 am. At 2 pm, I’m taking my hearing aids to VA clinic to have them repaired. They may have to send them away to repair, so I’m taking my old pair with me.


----------



## MickaC

What i'm going to do today......
Trying to figure out why Mother Nature is so unhappy.
Going to have a lot less frustration today than i had yesterday
When i shut down my desktop Mac on Monday nite.......everything was fine.......turned on yesterday morning.......my mouse and tracking pad wouldn't stay connected....
Gave up after a while.....walked away.....left it.
Couldn't even shut it down last nite.  
So.......i used my ipad all day.
This morning......clicked with my mouse.....everything working good ??????????
There was a report on my screen, referring to a problem.......clicked on report.
Still working.......
That's one of the reasons i like Mac / Apple.......they usually fix their own issues. 

Going to continue looking out the window, looking at all our snow and keep wondering........why ???????.......it is now April 20.......big taste of Climate Change.

Doing my usual cleaning chores.....and some extra cleaning.


----------



## jujube

Today, I'll be making some hard phone calls.

I lost another sister yesterday.  She had been undergoing radiation treatment for her recurring cancer but had been doing well and was feeling much better.  She was found in her apartment, having died some hours earlier.

She was my foster sister and a best friend since third grade.  When her parents died tragically, she and her younger sister came to live with us, thus a bond that went beyond friendship.

I have to call a bunch of mutual old friends and let them know.

I feel like I've lost another chunk of my heart.


----------



## Pinky

jujube said:


> Today, I'll be making some hard phone calls.
> 
> I lost another sister yesterday.  She had been undergoing radiation treatment for her recurring cancer but had been doing well and was feeling much better.  She was found in her apartment, having died some hours earlier.
> 
> She was my foster sister and a best friend since third grade.  When her parents died tragically, she and her younger sister came to live with us, thus a bond that went beyond friendship.
> 
> I have to call a bunch of mutual old friends and let them know.
> 
> I feel like I've lost another chunk of my heart.


You have my condolences @jujube 
How very sad


----------



## StarSong

@jujube, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious sister-of-the-heart.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> *Today had me realizing I really need to get out more and do stuff outside my place...*
> 
> Anyhow, I really liked getting out today and being with family again.  *I've got to do a few other things besides grocery shopping. * That's a chore and I deserve to have some fun yet.  It was so good to get away from my apt. for an hour or so.  I'm cooped up here far too much.  I was getting cabin fever.  I hope to take the dog for a much longer walk this weekend when it will be warm outside.


These parts of your post resonated with me.  Although I've seen my children and their families every week-ish throughout the past couple of years, in-person connections with my friends have been disturbingly rare.  It's time to start breaking the Covid isolation habit.  Should another dangerous variant rear its ugly head, I can respond accordingly.  For now, it seems relatively safe out there. 

Your post inspired me to text a couple of my long-time GFs in hopes of setting up a lunch date next week.  There are plenty of restaurants with outdoor patios and the weather is gloriously accommodating right now.  

Thanks for the little push!


----------



## Pepper

(((@jujube)))
Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Geezer Garage

My condolences on the loss of your sister (@jujube.


----------



## Kaila

@jujube 
Very sorry for your sadness....


----------



## Geezer Garage

Happy 420 day Y'all.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAwQjRxqFwoTCIi44PDoovcCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


----------



## Leann

@jujube what a terrible loss. I hope the wonderful memories of your sister console you during this very sad time.


----------



## hollydolly

Jujube ...


----------



## hollydolly

I hate to make a post right after a sad post...

However, my day has been pretty good . It's another beautiful sunny hot day here... (now almost 6.30pm)... and I went out to see my friend who had a day off today so it was nice to sit in her garden and chat for an hour... then I had to drive to the Hair salon at the college , and make an appointment  and get a skin test done before the colour that's going in tomorrow... gonna have it cut as well, not sure if I'm going to just have it trimmed or go the whole hog and have it cut short.. I'll decide when I'm in the chair tomorrow..

Very hot in the car today, and my AC needs re-gassing..so I had the windows open, with the fan on.. ..drove over to the next town..( we're now on town 3).. to have my nails done... ..then picked up a few little bits from the nearby supermarket and headed home.
  Managed to get some fuel today on the way home , first available in over a week...but I already had 3/4 of a tank..so it only needed topping up a little bit, and that came to an eye watering £19.30


----------



## Pepper

My ice cream emergency has been dealt with:
Friendly's Forbidden Chocolate AND Orange & Vanilla Swirl


----------



## Capt Lightning

Went to the Boyndie centre today for lunch.  The Boyndie centre was created from an old Victorian school with the aim of teaching skills and providing employment for adults with 'special needs'. Now it has a top class restaurant serving locally produced food, a garden centre and 6 acres of parkland.  A path leads to the site of RAF Banff (locally known as Boyndie drome), an important WW2 station, but now a 'wind farm'.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I hate to make a post right after a sad post...
> 
> However, my day has been pretty good . It's another beautiful sunny hot day here... (now almost 6.30pm)... and I went out to see my friend who had a day off today so it was nice to sit in her garden and chat for an hour... then I had to drive to the Hair salon at the college , and make an appointment  and get a skin test done before the colour that's going in tomorrow... gonna have it cut as well, not sure if I'm going to just have it trimmed or go the whole hog and have it cut short.. I'll decide when I'm in the chair tomorrow..
> 
> Very hot in the car today, and my AC needs re-gassing..so I had the windows open, with the fan on.. ..drove over to the next town..( we're now on town 3).. to have my nails done... ..then picked up a few little bits from the nearby supermarket and headed home.
> Managed to get some fuel today on the way home , first available in over a week...but I already had 3/4 of a tank..so it only needed topping up a little bit, and that came to an eye watering £19.30


Please post a photo after you get your hair done tomorrow!


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Please post a photo after you get your hair done tomorrow!


I'll try and remember to get the hairdresser to take a photo... I usually do...


----------



## Sassycakes

Today has been like almost every day for me. My Husband is picking on me and so is my daughter. I just got off the phone with her and she complained that I didn't go with my husband to Home depot. She said I let him go out too much. Then she started telling me he does more than I do around the house.So here I sit


----------



## Jules

@jujube  So very sorry that you‘ve lost your beloved sister.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  This is the perfect time of year to go for a shorter cut, if you decide to do that.  Cooler in the summer and will be long again in the fall, if you’re ready for that.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So sorry, @jujube. It's hard to lose someone close to you. I hope your memories will comfort you.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sassycakes said:


> Today has been like almost every day for me. My Husband is picking on me and so is my daughter. I just got off the phone with her and she complained that I didn't go with my husband to Home depot. She said I let him go out too much. Then she started telling me he does more than I do around the house.So here I sit
> View attachment 218175


You what? You "let" him go out too much? Let? And he does more around the house than you do? So? Either of those affect her exactly how? And tell your DH to ease up or I'll come up there and have a word with him. Or maybe a couple of words. Bad words. I'll tell him how the cow ate the cabbage. Or maybe even where the bear sh!t in the buckwheat. So there. One doesn't trifle with Gramma!


----------



## Ruthanne

@jujube I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kaila

@Sassycakes 
I wish that your husband and daughter would be more supportive, and accepting, and positive toward you. 
We are all sending you, warm wishes!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Woke up around the time my son was getting ready for work (2:45 a.m.). I went downstairs and washed clothes at 4 a.m., started drying them (in my apartment) at 6:30.  I still have a couple of items to dry. I folded the clothes as soon as I took them out of the dryer but haven't put them away yet. 

Met our new maintenance man since he came over to check my leaky bathroom faucet. Turns out I'll have to buy a new faucet and schedule the repair. After eating lunch and a brief nap, I walked over to the supermarket and got a few things. Had to use the self check out today because the line for the one register that was open was too long.  They really are trying to get people to use the self check outs more. At least I've gotten used to it now. I used to hate those things.

As usual...playing several games of Words With Friends and trying to catch up on social networking. I'll get back to watching at least one of my shows and more of a movie I started a little later.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> Today has been like almost every day for me. My Husband is picking on me and so is my daughter. I just got off the phone with her and she complained that I didn't go with my husband to Home depot. She said I let him go out too much. Then she started telling me he does more than I do around the house.So here I sit
> View attachment 218175


Got somewhat steamed from how you’re being treated......you DO NOT deserve to be ridiculed that way......I wish for them to stop. BIG HUGS FOR YOU.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I say throw caution to the winds and get a new do tomorrow. Something entirely different than what you (and others might) expect. Maybe super short? And how about some color? Take a walk on the wild side. Why not? Hair grows. If you don't like it after you get used to it, it'll grow out and you can go back to the same old Hollydolly. Keep in mind that YOLO!

When you're done, post a pic. We all wanna see the new Hollydolly.


----------



## StarSong

Hit Aldi & a produce store this morning.  Aldi eggs were $3.39 a dozen.   Another customer and I just gaped at the sign. A relatively quick Costco run tomorrow to grab the rest of what I need, eggs included. Planning to go out to lunch with DH while the dog is at the groomer.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I say throw caution to the winds and get a new do tomorrow. Something entirely different than what you (and others might) expect. Maybe super short? And how about some color? Take a walk on the wild side. Why not? Hair grows. If you don't like it after you get used to it, it'll grow out and you can go back to the same old Hollydolly. Keep in mind that YOLO!
> 
> When you're done, post a pic. We all wanna see the new Hollydolly.


I'm having three colours inserted tomorrow... not even sure what I'll have yet, but 3 shades of something .. like I say I might have it cut short..I did that about 5 years ago around my 60th birthday. I don't actually suit short hair, so that's what always stops me, (because if I did I would have it short all the time ), but then I get fed up with it being long, and having it tied up all the time... so like I say , the colour is a definite tomoz, the cut is a definite, but how much off who knows till I get there...but it won't really be a 'new holly'.. because I have my hair done every couple of months and I do usually post a pic...

here's a few recent cuts... no colour.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 ..and this last one was just a trim , about November time...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Go for _definitely different_, whatever it happens to be. Ask the stylist for a recommendation. Maybe they have an online program that takes a picture of you and then "tries on" haircuts and styles.

I wanted my hair spiked a few years back, but unfortunately for me, my hair only wanted to lie down against my scalp and made my head look like a thatched roof, dammit. It grew back. It's still short and has been since I was 14. I was much younger when I was 14. Much, much younger.


----------



## MickaC

@jujube 
My sincere sympathies go out to you for this heart breaking loss of your sister and best friend.
I know your heart feels empty now, but will fill up with all the loving memories you both shared for almost a life time.
She rests in peace now.
God has another “ ANGEL “.
Take care.


----------



## MickaC

HoneyNut said:


> Today I sold my first thing on Facebook Marketplace, it was very exciting, but I wasn't totally independent - my daughter didn't want me meeting a stranger even in a grocery parking lot, and also I needed her to help find my venmo name.  The buyer said it was his first time buying anything off Marketplace too.
> I haven't made much progress clearing out the house, but I did have a practice staging in the back seat of my car of the cat carrier, box-about-size-of-litterbox, scratching 'lounge', and couple containers.  My car is going to be more full than I would like, but at least it looks like the giant cat scratcher lounger will fit.  I hope my cat appreciates what I do for him! ha ha
> 
> I'm continuing the apparently endless task of getting all the family photo albums up in the cloud.  I found this picture amusing because my great-uncle dressed up for some family thing by wearing a white shirt and tie under his _*overalls*_!
> View attachment 218077


Congratulations on your first sale.......I’m trying to learn how to post and sell on a more local marketplace.....through Facebook.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Go for _definitely different_, whatever it happens to be. Ask the stylist for a recommendation. Maybe they have an online program that takes a picture of you and then "tries on" haircuts and styles.
> 
> I wanted my hair spiked a few years back, but unfortunately for me, my hair only wanted to lie down against my scalp and made my head look like a thatched roof, dammit. It grew back. It's still short and has been since I was 14. I was much younger when I was 14. Much, much younger.


Much as that all sounds like a great idea in theory. In practice, I have to be in and out of the salon in record time because my lower back won't allow me to sit for hours in the chair while youngsters decide what looks better on this old woman, I'd probably end up with a blue rinse if I asked them for recomendations ... so I won't be having anything too drastic that takes a long time


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I'd probably end up with a blue rinse if I asked them for recomendations


Wait! Mine's blue, and I do it myself at home. It doesn't take hours. It's called a color "masque' and washes out after being shampooed a couple of times. It's not bright blue, just a medium sort of blue. 

C'mon. Live a little. Tell 'em at the outset that you can't sit for more than X amount of time because you have back problems and ask 'em what they can do in that time frame.

Awww...please? Pretty please?


----------



## hollydolly

No...and blue is not going anywhere near my hair...only old people  and teens have blue here......I will just be boring and have my tri-colour hi-lites and a cut and blow dry..that'll take plenty long enough for my back..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wut wo... @hollydolly ! _I'm_ an old people! Gotta change my color so that nobody will know I'm oldWhat's a good color for disguise? When it was colored the first time, it was supposed to be magenta but turned blue instead. We think it's because it's white and, therefore, has no pigment so there's no telling what color it will be no matter what the masque says it will be. I tried mixing a couple of colors to get magenta and it turned pink, but that was pretty awful. >le sigh<

I've given some thought to letting it all wash out and being a regular old white-haired lady. (I use the term "lady" loosely...don't think anybody would call me a lady.)


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well, I did it… I told my boss I will retire mid October


----------



## Leann

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, I did it… I told my boss I will retire mid October


Yay!!!! Congratulations!! Get ready to fall in love with being retired.


----------



## katlupe

@jujube I am so sorry for the loss of your sister.


----------



## katlupe

The elevator in my building is being worked on so was closed yesterday. First the day before we had a power outage and could not use it and now it is being worked on. I hope it gets fixed early today because I have a water delivery coming and I usually go downstairs to the ramp and let the delivery man in. I cannot go downstairs at all now. I really need the water today. Kind of stressed over that.

If it is still not fixed by tomorrow I have to cancel my hair appointment. I canceled it last time so this time I really need it. I cannot do the stairs at all so there are a few of us stuck in our apartments till the elevator is working. Other than worrying, no plans as of yet.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Last trip to the beach with the girls  this morning.  They leave this evening and will be back at work next week.  It's been great having them here, but they've seriously depleted my stock of wine and port


----------



## MickaC

Big day today......lol....lol.
Usual morning chores, haircut, and the grocery thing, watching the snow melt.


----------



## Sassycakes

Since 6 am this morning I have been trying to sign into my youtube account. They say I have to sign in with my google account which I don't have! I was always just asked for my user name and password but not now!


----------



## Shalimar

*Oh, jujube, my deepest sympathy on the loss of your sister.*


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious day today.. I could see the outside from where I was sitting for 3 hours..in the salon..

Too late to go anywhere now, because the rush hour traffic has started,  so much as it's a beautifully sunny warm day I've come home ( 3.30)

.. @Georgiagranny is going to be very disappointed....but I have got 3 colours in it. .. and it has been cut.. but I played safe.... and didn't do anything drastic. I actually hadn't realised it was as long as this..and this is with a good inch and a half taken off

The stylist took the rear pic  on my phone and you'll have to excuse the background, I nipped into the loo, and took a pic in the mirror of the front ...sorry for the serious face...lol


----------



## Oldntired

Very pretty. Love the color(s).


----------



## hollydolly

Oldntired said:


> Very pretty. Love the color(s).


thank you, there's my original colour in it, and 2 extra , tiny bit darker than my original colour highlights , I decided that would suffice, ..everyone in the salon was very complimentary


----------



## StarSong

Our 15 year old dog is very hard of hearing and began suffering from extreme separation anxiety after our other dog died, so we virtually never leave him alone anymore. If DH & I have an event or appointment for both of us, we leave him with our daughter's family and reciprocate with their dog when they vacation. He's very little and quite portable, but there are places where pets aren't welcome. Nor should they be.

Keeping him happy and comfortable is the price we pay for his love, and we do so without resentment.

Today the little guy goes to the groomer so DH & I will have several hours off.  We'll go to Costco and possibly Lowe's, drop our purchases at home, then head out for a nice lunch.  (The lunch plans were inspired by @Ruthanne's post above: #11263.)


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  Glad you opted against the blue.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  Glad you opted against the blue.


thank you   ... Blue was never in the equation...sorry to my Favourite @Georgiagranny


----------



## Leann

@hollydolly your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> @hollydolly your hair looks beautiful!


Gracias mi amiga...


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, the usual - chores, cooking, reading, dog, paperwork.  The best part is that my daughter just accepted a $58K/year job as a data analyst. It starts at the end of May, so she will have the summer to get accustomed to it, instead of having the stress of starting a new job while still in school. She gets her master's degree in data analysis in May 2023. I am so freaking proud of her.

My son has moved in with us, after leaving California. That is a long story. Suffice it to say he is also dedicated to looking for a job. He has some college, and hasn't ever had a job except working for his father. He is autistic.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Very pretty! I had no idea your hair is so lonnnnng. If mine gets long enough to touch the back of my neck, I get all kinds of squirrely!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> thank you, there's my original colour in it, and 2 extra , tiny bit darker than my original colour highlights , I decided that would suffice, ..everyone in the salon was very complimentary


Looks great! I like long hair best and the highlights are beautiful. She did a good job!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Looks great! I like long hair best and the highlights are beautiful. She did a good job!


funny thing was when I got into the salon and was given the stylist.. she said she'd seen me pull up in the car park, and had remarked to her friend what a pretty colour my hair was... and this was of course before I had her put some colour on it, which is why I decided on getting some depth to it.. other people in the salon were ooohing over the delicate colours... but honestly it took hours, I wouldn't be in a hurry to do that again..


----------



## Don M.

Nice weather today...Finally.  I got my dandelion digger out and dug up a full 5 gallon bucket of those weeds.  Then, I went around the yard and filled my tractor bucket 3 times with dead branches and tree limbs, so that when I start mowing in a few days, I won't be "dinging" the mower blades with all that dead wood.  
Now,  I need some warm dry weather so I can begin working on the garden...right now, it's still a muddy swamp.


----------



## Pepper

Looks wonderful @hollydolly.  I really like the color, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Looks wonderful @hollydolly.  I really like the color, too.


thanks pepper.. it's really mostly my own colour but with several added subtly darker colours.. it turned out better than I was expecting tbh..


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 218092...tomorrow is the
> last day of the thumb...
> ..exhausted with all the prep and pain
> hopefully  be back on line few days
> View attachment 218093


I know it is too soon for us to hear from her, with something as major as this, but I am hoping things are going alright for her. I felt a need to share my feeling on that, with friends here.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> thanks pepper.. it's really mostly my own colour but with several added subtly darker colours.. it turned out better than I was expecting tbh..


I agree with everyone else.  It's beautiful, the ways you have it.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> funny thing was when I got into the salon and was given the stylist.. she said she'd seen me pull up in the car park, and had remarked to her friend what a pretty colour my hair was... and this was of course before I had her put some colour on it, which is why I decided on getting some depth to it.. other people in the salon were ooohing over the delicate colours... but honestly it took hours, I wouldn't be in a hurry to do that again..


The best results always take the longest and the most work! When I get my hair colored it takes 2 packages of color and twice the amount of time........but I have thick hair and it comes out great and looks natural.


----------



## Trila

Chelveston went for her first swim....she was not impressed! LOL


----------



## win231

Yesterday & today, I had a nice drive to take food to a friend who's home recovering from Covid.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Our 15 year old dog is very hard of hearing and began suffering from extreme separation anxiety after our other dog died, so we virtually never leave him alone anymore. If DH & I have an event or appointment for both of us, we leave him with our daughter's family and reciprocate with their dog when they vacation. He's very little and quite portable, but there are places where pets aren't welcome. Nor should they be.
> 
> Keeping him happy and comfortable is the price we pay for his love, and we do so without resentment.
> 
> Today the little guy goes to the groomer so DH & I will have several hours off.  We'll go to Costco and possibly Lowe's, drop our purchases at home, then head out for a nice lunch.  (The lunch plans were inspired by @Ruthanne's post above: #11263.)


Hi.  My little dog has separation anxiety too.  That's why I stay home so much.  If I leave and she is free to rome the apt. and I go out more than 45 minutes she will dig up the carpet by the front door.  I have started back to putting her in the kitchen when I leave.  When I come back she isn't panicking.  That is when I put her in the kitchen.  

The digging gets her anxiety going.

Anyhow I know what it's like to have a dog with separation anxiety too.  I feel bad for her.


----------



## Alligatorob

Going to the gym this morning.  Fridays I do a yoga class, something new for me.  

Guess it has taught me how badly I need something like it.  My flexibility is not great!


----------



## hollydolly

Perhaps those of you who have dogs with sepration anxiety might want to consider getting your furkids a little companion furkid


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope  to get out & work in yard.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Perhaps those of you who have dogs with sepration anxiety might want to consider getting your furkids a little companion furkid


That's a good idea and I would but I can barely afford the vet bills now.  Pets cost a lot to keep.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> That's a good idea and I would but I can barely afford the vet bills now.  Pets cost a lot to keep.


I know we had 7 now we have ( well DD ) has 3 elderly dogs.. they're all company for each other especially the 2 boys


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I know we had 7 now we have ( well DD ) has 3 elderly dogs.. they're all company for each other especially the 2 boys


Yeah, it's nice they have each other.  My dog sometimes plays with dogs she sees on her walks.  It makes her day!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Perhaps those of you who have dogs with separation anxiety might want to consider getting your furkids a little companion furkid


We've been looking into getting another dog to help cushion the blow when our little buddy dies, but for the past few years shelters have been picked clean of smaller dogs.  They've got plenty of purebred and mixes of pit bulls, rottweilers, chow-chows, and others that are specifically excluded from homeowner insurance policies.  

With the average dog-bite claim being $44K, DH and I aren't willing to get an animal that isn't covered by our insurance. 

This shows the rather extensive list of breeds excluded from many home insurance policies.
https://www.forbes.com/advisor/homeowners-insurance/banned-dog-breed-lists/


----------



## FastTrax

Sassycakes said:


> Since 6 am this morning I have been trying to sign into my youtube account. They say I have to sign in with my google account which I don't have! I was always just asked for my user name and password but not now!





hollydolly said:


> Glorious day today.. I could see the outside from where I was sitting for 3 hours..in the salon..
> 
> Too late to go anywhere now, because the rush hour traffic has started,  so much as it's a beautifully sunny warm day I've come home ( 3.30)
> 
> .. @Georgiagranny is going to be very disappointed....but I have got 3 colours in it. .. and it has been cut.. but I played safe.... and didn't do anything drastic. I actually hadn't realised it was as long as this..and this is with a good inch and a half taken off
> 
> The stylist took the rear pic  on my phone and you'll have to excuse the background, I nipped into the loo, and took a pic in the mirror of the front ...sorry for the serious face...lol



Google owns Youtube so now they probably want to consolidate the two platforms.


----------



## hollydolly

FastTrax said:


> Google owns Youtube so now they probably want to consolidate the two platforms.


why did you quote me in that post ^^^^^


----------



## FastTrax

I double clicked on both your comments in error. I don't know how to undo it, I'll ask Matrix to delete it, sorry.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had a very busy day:
~Washed some of my spring coats very early a.m.
~Walked to P.O. to pick up a package
~Took the train to the Hoboken, N.J. waterfront park, pictured below. it was an impromptu decision because. it was such a nice day.  I made lunch before I left, ate it there and did my walking.
~Got home in time to do some buying during the market dip, then did some other financial stuff then...
~Dried and put away my coats
~Napped a couple of times..after my middle of the night laundry run and then late afternoon until about 9:30.
Bottom photo taken by me; top is an internet photo of one section of the park.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I cleaned my apartment, vacuumed and scrubbed the appliances and my bathroom. Since my elevator was still down I could not do the laundry. Will do that today. If it is nice out I will try to take a short walk around my building.


----------



## Sliverfox

I got busy cooking yesterday.
Had made beans & ham in the instant pot,  day before.
Hubby wanted  some of them  made into calico beans.

Was happy that they turned out  to be tasty.
Finally got   the batch of cookies made .

Did get outside  &  do some flower  garden work.
Planted one of the pots of tulips I  bought  for Easter.

Another rainy day in NW PA.


----------



## Wontactmyage

We’re putting in our pontoon today.


----------



## Purwell

I'm now Covid negative, so I'm going down the pub.


----------



## StarSong

FastTrax said:


> Google owns Youtube so now they probably want to consolidate the two platforms.


I'm not sure why Google or YouTube came up in this thread, but wanted to clarify that YouTube was launched in 2005 and bought by Google in 2006.

Google itself is the #1 visited site on the web, YouTube is #2.  The two sites probably as integrated as they're going to get - since it ain't broke, Google would be unlikely to fix it.


----------



## hollydolly

Actually only done some light chores today... It's a grim windy overcast day, the kind of day that makes you feel tho' you should take a nap even tho' you've not done anything to be tired... 

As for Youtube and Google...I've had to use one password for both since about 2 years ago or perhaps even more... to get into my youtube account I have to use my Google or Gmail password...


----------



## StarSong

Big excitement here early yesterday evening.  A neighbor rang our doorbell to let us know that the house on our other side was on fire.  Eek! The roof was pouring smoke from the kitchen area.  Two big firetrucks, paramedics and police pulled up shortly after we went outside to see what was happening.     

It seems the mom left a candle burning on a wooden kitchen table, forgot about it, and went out with her teenage daughter. When they arrived home, they opened the door and were hit with a wall of smoke. She got two of their three dogs out and was in hysterics over the third. As soon as he heard there was another dog inside, a firefighter went in and rescued him.

The firefighters were so impressive.  Knocked down the fire itself within 30 minutes and were wonderfully professional, helpful, sympathetic and kind with our neighbors.  Exactly the type of response one would hope for.       

I'm not sure how much the fire itself ruined, but there is undoubtedly a ton of smoke damage.   

My husband has always been uneasy when I've burned candles, whether the scented kind in jars or tapers on a dinner table.  Guessing this will move his needle even further in the anti-candle direction.


----------



## JustBonee

StarSong said:


> Big excitement here early yesterday evening.  A neighbor rang our doorbell to let us know that the house on our other side was on fire.  Eek! The roof was pouring smoke from the kitchen area.  Two big firetrucks, paramedics and police pulled up shortly after we went outside to see what was happening.
> 
> It seems the mom left a candle burning on a wooden kitchen table, forgot about it, and went out with her teenage daughter. When they arrived home, they opened the door and were hit with a wall of smoke. She got two of their three dogs out and was in hysterics over the third. As soon as he heard there was another dog inside, a firefighter went in and rescued him.
> 
> The firefighters were so impressive.  Knocked down the fire itself within 30 minutes and were wonderfully professional, helpful, sympathetic and kind with our neighbors.  Exactly the type of response one would hope for.
> 
> I'm not sure how much the fire itself ruined, but there is undoubtedly a ton of smoke damage.
> 
> My husband has always been uneasy when I've burned candles, whether the scented kind in jars or tapers on a dinner table.  Guessing this will move his needle even further in the anti-candle direction.



Yikes!
I'm not a fan of 'older'  people having candles burning ....   and I've told my  daughters never to buy me any of those big   beautiful/scented candles again.
They used to think that was a nice gift - NOT!   ...lol    ... I had to explain the  'forgetfulness'  factor.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Yikes!
> I'm not a fan of 'older'  people having candles burning ....   and I've told my  daughters never to buy me any of those big   beautiful/scented candles again.
> They used to think that was a nice gift - NOT!   ...lol    ... I had explain the forgetfulness factor.


This neighbor is in her early 40s.  I agree with you though, it's very easy to forget about candles.  The older we get, the more apt we are to have things like that slip our minds.


----------



## terry123

I will be reading today as my book "Lessons in Chemistry' finally arrived and I am looking forward to reading it.  Had trouble getting it as they delivered one to another person's house and after I complained my copy came the next day!


----------



## Mizmo

checkin in...still alive...lots of hurting bits and trying to reconcile to the fact that the thumb has completely gone though I am already feeling phantom pain and want to hold it....weird feeling, nothing to hold  but I guess I will get used to it.....stitches out in a few days so will have bit more mobility with bulky dressing off.


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> checkin in...still alive...lots of hurting bits and trying to reconcile to the fact that the thumb has completely gone though I am already feeling phantom pain and want to hold it....weird feeling, nothing to hold  but I guess I will get used to it.....stitches out in a few days so will have bit more mobility with bulky dressing off.
> View attachment 218540


Good to hear from you @Mizmo. I hope it heals well, and you will adapt okay without the thumb. 

Take care


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> checkin in...still alive...lots of hurting bits and trying to reconcile to the fact that the thumb has completely gone though I am already feeling phantom pain and want to hold it....weird feeling, nothing to hold  but I guess I will get used to it.....stitches out in a few days so will have bit more mobility with bulky dressing off.
> View attachment 218540


good to hear from you, it must be the strangest sensation to be without and integral part of your thumb.. ! .. Are you home or still in hospital ?  you've been extremely brave...


----------



## fatboy

washing windows, not fun!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watch out for "Breaking Bad syndrome". 



terry123 said:


> I will be reading today as my book "Lessons in Chemistry


----------



## Pam

Watching the snooker World Championship.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> good to hear from you, it must be the strangest sensation to be without and integral part of your thumb.. ! .. Are you home or still in hospital ?  you've been extremely brave...


I got home yesterday  and trying to get myself going......think I as wallowing for a bit  but life must go on. The whole thumb has gone right down to the palm.Not looking forward to seeing it when stitches come out....


----------



## J-Kat

Gee, fatboy, washing windows is exactly what I should be doing today.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> I got home yesterday  and trying to get myself going......think I as wallowing for a bit  but life must go on. The whole thumb has gone right down to the palm.Not looking forward to seeing it when stitches come out....


well it's not going to look pleasant that's for sure, and I'm sure you'll shed a few tears for it, and who could blame you.. today push the thumb of your other hand under your palm for a minute , and it'll perhaps lessen the shock of the sight of the poorly hand when you get the bandages removed..


----------



## Marie5656

*In my comfy chair..thinking about doing laundry.  Going to make a mac salad later*


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> well it's not going to look pleasant that's for sure, and I'm sure you'll shed a few tears for it, and who could blame you.. today push the thumb of your other hand under your palm for a minute , and it'll perhaps lessen the shock of the sight of the poorly hand when you get the bandages removed..


will try that....  now I need some
 lunch..actually feeling hungry


----------



## Geezer Garage

Four inches of fresh snow this morning, it was all gone and dry yesterday, and I was taking pics of some of the tiny wild flowers popping up. Glad I got all the grading work done. Should be a lot less muddy as it melts off. Little bit spent her first night in the dog crate with no drama. Had her bed, and bone in there, and she seemed right at home, and no little surprises for me in the morning, though she was getting pretty good about that on her own lately. Just another day in the shop today. Disassembled the motor on my radial arm saw, and have to order new bearings for it. It's only 40 years old and has had thousands upon thousand of feet of lumber run through it. I guess they just don't make things the way they used to.  Painting the backsides of first five inside garage door sections. I would attach a paint brush to Li'l Bits tail so she could help, but she seems to be lacking in that department.



http://imgur.com/LADM5hg




http://imgur.com/dVoI8Sb




http://imgur.com/sYNBQp9




http://imgur.com/ccbGz6A




http://imgur.com/x0XASS4


----------



## Pepper

I'm bored.  I should go out but there's nowhere I want to go.  If it were consistently sunny I'd be more inclined to go out.  That's an excuse I guess.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm bored.  I should go out but there's nowhere I want to go.  If it were consistently sunny I'd be more inclined to go out.  That's an excuse I guess.


I feel the same...kinda bored with the same old same old... but it's overcast and windy , and it's now racing towards 7pm.. even tho' it's still daylight, but there's really nowhere to go at this time of day on my own..other than shops and I don't need anything


----------



## Sliverfox

Helped  hubby bring home his backhoe.
Since I was in the ATV,, picked up some bricks that  were donated to us.

After lunch ,, he & I did a few outdoor chores.
He did mow the lawn but it was very wet.
I dug a few large clumps of weeds ,,  roots were very muddy.

Now we are relaxing,,,, except Mac who wants to play.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I know it is too soon for us to hear from her, with something as major as this, but I am hoping things are going alright for her. I felt a need to share my feeling on that, with friends here.


@Mizmo 
We are very glad to see your posts.  Many of us thought of you, every day.  I hope some of your symptoms will be feeling better, in coming days.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm stressing about the smell in my house.  I'd warned the real estate agent that it was a smelly house but that I couldn't smell it since I live in it all the time, but when he'd come out he said there was no stink.  But, then the weather got really hot a few days ago, and that reactivated the stink.  So now I feel like the house won't sell (for enough money), and even though I'm telling myself 'whatever will be, will be' and giving myself pep talks that if the house doesn't sell I can live here very inexpensively, take a few trips a year and sell during the cold months instead.  But, I am really psychologically ready to sell so I'm not listening to my self-encouragement.   
Meanwhile, in case everything works out and the house sells okay, I am still trying to clean out all my stuff.  And on the more fun side, to replace my old Windows7 desktop I received today from Amazon a nifty little Chromebook.  Disappointingly the first thing it wants to do is perform updates which it predicts will take an hour.  
Also received from Amazon today a travel size k-cup coffee maker.  Already ran its before-use just-water cycle and then made a nice cup of coffee.  Very happy with it, but even tho it is tiny, I'm not sure it will fit in the car, if not, the ancient little crockpot may have to give up its spot (assuming the house sells).


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I've been a bit scarce here this past week. So glad that awful surgery is done and you're home again. Here's hoping you'll soon be feeling right as rain again. Wait! Where did that saying come from? How right is rain? LOL

My boss's grandmother died Tuesday. She was 112! I can't even begin to imagine what an interesting life she must have had, living through two world wars, Viet Nam, Korea, the telephone becoming a normal thing to find in every home, cars(!), television. She had six children that she and her husband raised on a 160-acre farm. 

Boss said that she was a fun grandmother and babysat him and his cousins while their parents worked, and they adored her and her cooking and especially her cookies.


----------



## FastTrax

StarSong said:


> Big excitement here early yesterday evening.  A neighbor rang our doorbell to let us know that the house on our other side was on fire.  Eek! The roof was pouring smoke from the kitchen area.  Two big firetrucks, paramedics and police pulled up shortly after we went outside to see what was happening.
> 
> It seems the mom left a candle burning on a wooden kitchen table, forgot about it, and went out with her teenage daughter. When they arrived home, they opened the door and were hit with a wall of smoke. She got two of their three dogs out and was in hysterics over the third. As soon as he heard there was another dog inside, a firefighter went in and rescued him.
> 
> The firefighters were so impressive.  Knocked down the fire itself within 30 minutes and were wonderfully professional, helpful, sympathetic and kind with our neighbors.  Exactly the type of response one would hope for.
> 
> I'm not sure how much the fire itself ruined, but there is undoubtedly a ton of smoke damage.
> 
> My husband has always been uneasy when I've burned candles, whether the scented kind in jars or tapers on a dinner table.  Guessing this will move his needle even further in the anti-candle direction.



You can listen to LA County Fire Department & LA City Fire Department in real time here:

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/19346

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/8684

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/22924

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/2846


----------



## FastTrax

StarSong said:


> I'm not sure why Google or YouTube came up in this thread, but wanted to clarify that YouTube was launched in 2005 and bought by Google in 2006.
> 
> Google itself is the #1 visited site on the web, YouTube is #2.  The two sites probably as integrated as they're going to get - since it ain't broke, Google would be unlikely to fix it.



I was attempting to explain to post 11,316 about the possibility of why she was experiencing difficulties in signing into her Youtube account without a Google account. I'm sorry I meant no harm.


----------



## horseless carriage

Last night we enjoyed a rocking good night in the company of good friends at the clubhouse of an amateur football club. The band never disappoint and last night was no exception. They have a popular formula, their first set is for those of us who can dance, whilst the second set are more popular, sing-a-long numbers that get people on the dance floor, once the flow of alcohol has shed inhibitions.

The fellow on the far right, wearing the hat, that's Martin, he's the saxophonist, he and his missus run a country pub where we often go for traditional Sunday lunch when we can't be bothered to cook. Martin and his other half, Harvelle, are wonderful hosts making everyone welcome. It's so good getting out at last.


----------



## mrstime

Yard sale season has begun for real..............YAY!!!!    That's what I did today.


----------



## Jules

My hubby and I had several small chores to do and followed those with lunch.  The place has new owners since we were last there three years ago; ok, but won’t rush back.  I decided to check out the second hand store, spent some money there and in other stores and took the bus home.  Haven’t done that in years either.  It was cheaper than paying for parking.  Again went shopping, this time for an electric heating pad.  

Saw @hollydolly’s doppelgänger.   I was admiring the colour of a lady’s hair as the sun was shining on it.  Then she turned around and had the same bangs/fringe and glasses as Holly. Obviously both are fashionable.

Watched the 2.5 hour first episode of the final season of Better Call Saul.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Another glorious morning in the sunny South. Yay. It might be that I am _required _to go to the garden centers this morning. There could be plants needing a new home, and I'd hate for them to be kept waiting.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> My hubby and I had several small chores to do and followed those with lunch.  The place has new owners since we were last there three years ago; ok, but won’t rush back.  I decided to check out the second hand store, spent some money there and in other stores and took the bus home.  Haven’t done that in years either.  It was cheaper than paying for parking.  Again went shopping, this time for an electric heating pad.
> 
> Saw @hollydolly’s doppelgänger.   I was admiring the colour of a lady’s hair as the sun was shining on it.  Then she turned around and had the same bangs/fringe and glasses as Holly. Obviously both are fashionable.
> 
> Watched the 2.5 hour first episode of the final season of Better Call Saul.


I haven't had a fringe in a good few years...


----------



## hollydolly

It's coming up to 1pm here now..it's been a gloriously warm sunny morning. I did some light work in the garden.... but I spent most of the morning washing down the woodwork in the kitchen and downstairs hall... 

It's a little breezy... so my ring doorbell keeps alerting me there's someone at the door, but it's just the wind blowing the rose bush near the camera.. but it's pleasant in the garden. I got some new lemon patterned cushions for the garden chairs.. not as expensive as the existing ones, but more waterproof.. so if I leave them on the chairs during an unexpected shower, they won't have to be hung out to dry... 

My neighbour removed half of my privacy fence and my trellis  at the back of my garden  last week  because he wanted to upgrade his existing fence...he asked and said he would replace it.. well he hasn't thus far.. and it's been over a week. I feel kind of vulnerable with a big gap in my fence from another property . I thought he might have been waiting for the weekend to do it, but it's now Sunday lunchtime, and he's not out there doing anything with the fence


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:45,temp was 50,heard the birds chirping as the sun was rising
This morning,will be walking to/from church for our 10:30 service,my long walk of the day
The rest of my day read local paper, talk to my brother this afternoon as we always do
I hope to get in another walk this afternoon since its  going to be a warm in the mid 70's today


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> Yard sale season has begun for real..............YAY!!!!    That's what I did today.


It's something that's never caught on in this country , I would like it if it did...


----------



## hawkdon

Well I carried thru with some ideas this morning...I decided
I had to clean this desktop the computer sits on...it is glass
top desk,,,wish I'd never gotten glass...anyway, I piled all the
stuff onto my chair and got busy with the window cleaner and
paper towels...looks much more acceptable now...also just now 
I put two "garden dwarve" statues on front porch rail, had them
for couple years in house...finally decided to put them out front
strapped down with big long zip ties....won't stop a thief but
may stop wind from blowing them down...anyhoo, tired now but pleased........don


----------



## mrstime

hollydolly said:


> It's something that's never caught on in this country , I would like it if it did...


Don't you have what is called Car-boot sales?  What about Facebook?

Off and on through the years we helped furnish our homes, then helped furnish our sons home. Then as time and money allowed we would replace the older stuff with newer. However mostly now I buy books. The other day though DH was talking about things we had even today that were bought at yard sales or from Facebook ads. Even our disability scooters were purchased from Facebook ads. His was almost new at about 1/6th of the new cost. My old one lasted several years at a very low cost. It died about a year ago, so one day I saw one advertised, we went to see it and couldn't believe our good luck as it is almost new for a ridiculously low price! I don't know why anyone would buy new ones  at the high prices.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I'm stressing about the smell in my house.  I'd warned the real estate agent that it was a smelly house but that I couldn't smell it since I live in it all the time, but when he'd come out he said there was no stink.  But, then the weather got really hot a few days ago, and that reactivated the stink.  So now I feel like the house won't sell (for enough money), and even though I'm telling myself 'whatever will be, will be' and giving myself pep talks that if the house doesn't sell I can live here very inexpensively, take a few trips a year and sell during the cold months instead.  But, I am really psychologically ready to sell so I'm not listening to my self-encouragement.
> Meanwhile, in case everything works out and the house sells okay, I am still trying to clean out all my stuff.  And on the more fun side, to replace my old Windows7 desktop I received today from Amazon a nifty little Chromebook.  Disappointingly the first thing it wants to do is perform updates which it predicts will take an hour.
> Also received from Amazon today a travel size k-cup coffee maker.  Already ran its before-use just-water cycle and then made a nice cup of coffee.  Very happy with it, but even tho it is tiny, I'm not sure it will fit in the car, if not, the ancient little crockpot may have to give up its spot (assuming the house sells).


@HoneyNut as a seller, aren't you required to disclose that the house has a smell during certain times? My concern for you is that you'll sell it when the odor isn't noticeable and then the buyers will file suit against you for non-disclosure.


----------



## Pepper

I forced myself out and took a 2 hour walk.  It is very windy, but sunny.  I took a roundabout way to get to the nearest body of water and enjoyed how the wind made this usually placid bay as rough as the ocean.  Like to watch the birds rocking on the water's motions, the seagulls catching the wind the way a surfer would a wave.  I wish I could fly!

Glad I forced myself out.  It was good.


----------



## HoneyNut

Leann said:


> @HoneyNut as a seller, aren't you required to disclose that the house has a smell during certain times? My concern for you is that you'll sell it when the odor isn't noticeable and then the buyers will file suit against you for non-disclosure.


I don't know, that is a good point.  I'll ask the real estate agent when he comes on Tuesday.


----------



## StarSong

FastTrax said:


> I was attempting to explain to post 11,316 about the possibility of why she was experiencing difficulties in signing into her Youtube account without a Google account. I'm sorry I meant no harm.


Thanks for the explanation.  I was just wondering why you'd posted that.  I missed the earlier post that you were referencing.  It all makes sense to me now!


----------



## Mizmo

Hooray !! After almost 45 minutes today I finally managed to get the batteries changed in my hearing aids.
...with the massive bandage on right hand sans thumb and fumbly fingers on left hand was indeed an achievement !
now for a cup of coffee and choc biscuit...


----------



## IrisSenior

Mizmo said:


> Hooray !! After almost 45 minutes today I finally managed to get the batteries changed in my hearing aids.
> ...with the massive bandage on right hand sans thumb and fumbly fingers on left hand was indeed an achievement !
> now for a cup of coffee and choc biscuit...
> View attachment 218663


My son doesn't have batteries that remove for his hearing aids; he has a charger that he inserts the aids into and they are ready to go in the morning.


----------



## Mizmo

IrisSenior said:


> My son doesn't have batteries that remove for his hearing aids; he has a charger that he inserts the aids into and they are ready to go in the morning.


heard about them but my aids are buds that go right in to ear and was told they could not be charged.
I must look into that more closely....


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> Don't you have what is called Car-boot sales?  What about Facebook?
> 
> Off and on through the years we helped furnish our homes, then helped furnish our sons home. Then as time and money allowed we would replace the older stuff with newer. However mostly now I buy books. The other day though DH was talking about things we had even today that were bought at yard sales or from Facebook ads. Even our disability scooters were purchased from Facebook ads. His was almost new at about 1/6th of the new cost. My old one lasted several years at a very low cost. It died about a year ago, so one day I saw one advertised, we went to see it and couldn't believe our good luck as it is almost new for a ridiculously low price! I don't know why anyone would buy new ones  at the high prices.


Oh yes of course we have facebook market place, and now "nextdoor'.. Car boot sales have always been a huge thing here over the decades.. but now with the ease of Ebay,  FB, Vinted, et al for selling online, they're nowehere nearly as popular and tend to have overpriced Tat being sold. Further to that they're more often held Early on a Sunday morning.. in a town about an hour away... so really , they have lost their appeal


----------



## Tish

Remembering our ANZACS by marching with my Father and Grandfather's medals.
Then Heading to the local for a game of 2up in their name.
Already been to the dawn services.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Sassycakes

With the exception of my normal headache, I have a great day. My daughter and granddaughter came for a visit. My granddaughter will be turning 12yrs old next week. She showed me a picture she had on her phone. It's of my daughter, Me and my granddaughter. She said she loves looking at it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The last two days have been shopping days. Yesterday I had to pick up a new faucet from Home Depot, which will be installed tomorrow.  We also went to Costco. Today I got up in time to make my after dark (Isha) and before dawn (Fajr) prayers.  I went to our local supermarket. So I had to rearrange some things to make room for new stock, which involved reaching, bending and lifting. I didn't ask for my son's help because I need this exercise. I also took a short walk this morning after I got back from shopping. I napped for about 2 hours. Got to hit Facebook then I intend to watch a lot of T.V. later.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I was just thinking about you and wondering how you're doing. Is the phantom pain gone (at least for now)?

My mother was an amputee and said the only thing that helped with phantom pain--the _only_ thing!--was Bufferin buffered aspirin.

I'm glad you posted and glad that you were able to get the batteries in. 

Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, paid more than $5,000 for his hearing aids. He still can't hear and has asked the kids to email him because talking on the phone is the next thing to impossible. He says the TTY feature for the phone is less than desirable. $5K for hearing aids that are useless! He doesn't even bother to watch TV anymore because the closed caption feature is so annoying. He gets his news from reading online.


----------



## Leann

The weather here has been perfect today. It's the kind of day where you just live in the moment because you want this to last forever. I have dishes to do and laundry to fold but it's not happening until this evening, when the sun has set and this incredible gift from God is a memory.


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly ......Holly, don’t mean to be nosy.....did you mention on this thread that you were starting a  two day a week job......how’s that going?


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo I was just thinking about you and wondering how you're doing. Is the phantom pain gone (at least for now)?
> 
> My mother was an amputee and said the only thing that helped with phantom pain--the _only_ thing!--was Bufferin buffered aspirin.
> 
> I'm glad you posted and glad that you were able to get the batteries in.
> 
> Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, paid more than $5,000 for his hearing aids. He still can't hear and has asked the kids to email him because talking on the phone is the next thing to impossible. He says the TTY feature for the phone is less than desirable. $5K for hearing aids that are useless! He doesn't even bother to watch TV anymore because the closed caption feature is so annoying. He gets his news from reading online.




The phantom pain apparently sticks around...early days yet.
  I cannot take aspirin or opioids so have to make do with Tylenol..helps a little.
My whole arm is aching and with lymph-node procedure..apparently the arm was strapped down for one and a half hours so lots o bruising and muscle hurt.
Yes hearing aids are not the most wonderful things for hearing loss. I still have to use subtitles for most shows. 
The in ear buds are expensive and not the answer, at least for me.( i really object to hearing my stomach gurgle and burps)
I use speaker function on phone for some people
..... still okay with a one on one conversation but in a group discussion....forget it !!! 
Ah.... c'est la vie with the ageing process eh!!!


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, first I put away the laundry I did last evening. Then went outside as it was a nice day. Got some groceries and now am just hanging out bingewatching some stuff on HULU.  Just a normal day*


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Marie5656 Does your apartment have a balcony?


----------



## Llynn

Took advantage of  a break in the rain to mow the lawn around my house. I still need to fire up the tractor and mow the orchard and fields but I didn't have it in  me to bounce around that much. I'm scheduled to have an injection in my spine next month which I hope will help with my back pain enough to make such activity bearable.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, it really is wonderful that you’re through with the surgery and are recuperating.  You type better with nine fingers than I do with 10.


----------



## Marie5656

Georgiagranny said:


> @Marie5656 Does your apartment have a balcony?


Sadly, no. But we have benches and picnic tables outside


----------



## Autumn72

Cleaning for a annual inspection.
Cab hardly do the simplest cleaning due to breathing issues.
Tried to get estranged grand daughter and dsughter to help yet one is nursing her daughter and the other saidcshes trying to get a second car, due to it being 18 yrs old, her father refuses to help and she worked 3 jobs to keep her house she has now.
Her car has a leak in the gas tank so she can only fill it halfway her way to get to work unbelievable. Ivwish I won the lottery.  ...


----------



## Sliverfox

Seeing  doctor for my quarterly check up.

Going with  hubby  for his check after mine.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, it really is wonderful that you’re through with the surgery and are recuperating.  You type better with nine fingers than I do with 10.


oh but i am typing with only 5 fingers.... other four numb fo now.......well occasional poke for the alt key and it is great fun mousing with left hand.....wheeee.....  sometimes can' find the cursor


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes of course we have facebook market place, and now "nextdoor'.. Car boot sales have always been a huge thing here over the decades.. but now with the ease of Ebay,  FB, Vinted, et al for selling online, they're nowehere nearly as popular and tend to have overpriced Tat being sold. Further to that they're more often held Early on a Sunday morning.. in a town about an hour away... so really , they have lost their appeal


I couldn't imagine people lining up their cars in parking lot with their boots (aka trunks) open with who-knows-what small things for sale so I looked up "car boot sales."  From web photos, they appear to be very much like what people here would call an outdoor flea market or swap meet.   Well, that makes a whole lot more sense!  

Like your boot sales, our flea markets and swap meets carry mostly overpriced oddities and junk so don't bother with them.  When looking for a specific used item, most recently a baby stroller, it's so much easier and more efficient to shop on FB Marketplace or Craigslist.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I once had an infection in my "social" finger, requiring a huge gauze wrap and needing to be held pointed up. It was an interesting conversation starter and a darned nuisance trying to type.

Another time, my wrist was in a cast from my knuckles halfway up my arm. When I tried to type, my fingers looked like a crab crawling across the keyboard


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 4:45,was able to go back to sleep until 6:10
My early morning walk around 6:30,2 times around our apt complex,the flowers in our community garden are beginning to blossom,notice 3 rabbits aka 'thumper/thumperina busy chewing the grass.The temp was 67
This morning,calling  Canopy of Neighbors members as I do every Mon to see how they are. I've been given 4 new members added to my list,{total now is 14} I start at 9:15 end around 10:30 or longer
The rest of my day try to get another walk in before the rain comes this afternoon,read NYT/local paper, do couple games on my smartphone


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> The phantom pain apparently sticks around...early days yet.
> I cannot take aspirin or opioids so have to make do with Tylenol..helps a little.
> My whole arm is aching and with lymph-node procedure..apparently the arm was strapped down for one and a half hours so lots o bruising and muscle hurt.
> Yes hearing aids are not the most wonderful things for hearing loss. I still have to use subtitles for most shows.
> The in ear buds are expensive and not the answer, at least for me.( i really object to hearing my stomach gurgle and burps)
> I use speaker function on phone for some people
> ..... still okay with a one on one conversation but in a group discussion....forget it !!!
> Ah.... c'est la vie with the ageing process eh!!!


Hope you're going to feel some ease from everything you're going through.
My prayers and well wishes go to you.
Keep staying strong.
Take care.


----------



## Sassycakes

It's still early in the day where I live yet I've learned a lot. I love playing words with friends. I was talking to one of my friends today and I told her I was amazed at how many words she posted that I had never heard before Like Xu. She laughed at me and said, "Don't you have a cheat book?" I said what is that and she said it's a book that has all kinds of odd words in it that most people wouldn't have ever heard of. I must be a real dummy because I just use my brain. Then she mentioned 2 of our other friends who we play with who have the same book. She suggested I get the book. I told her I would just rather use my brain. Of course, she laughed at me and said "Wow you do pretty good just using your brain."


----------



## katlupe

Today looks like it will be a nice day. I am saving my energy and walking ability to go shopping this afternoon with Sonny. I am thinking of going to the new dollar store location. It is much bigger and a really nice building. Use to be a drugstore. When I shopped with my mobility chair I had trouble getting in the door at the old location (next to Tops). This one has an electric door. That is my only plan for today.


----------



## AnnieA

Taking the van in to replace a cracked windshield.

Recovering from hosting these precious girls for the weekend at my brother's house (niece at the back). They had just finished makeovers in this pic.  Lovely ladies ...too much teen energy though!  Wish so that I still had it.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I couldn't imagine people lining up their cars in parking lot with their boots (aka trunks) open with who-knows-what small things for sale so I looked up "car boot sales."  From web photos, they appear to be very much like what people here would call an outdoor flea market or swap meet.   Well, that makes a whole lot more sense!
> 
> Like your boot sales, our flea markets and swap meets carry mostly overpriced oddities and junk so don't bother with them.  When looking for a specific used item, most recently a baby stroller, it's so much easier and more efficient to shop on FB Marketplace or Craigslist.


typical Boot sale.. pre Pandemic...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo I once had an infection in my "social" finger, requiring a huge gauze wrap and needing to be held pointed up. It was an interesting conversation starter and a darned nuisance trying to type.
> 
> Another time, my wrist was in a cast from my knuckles halfway up my arm. When I tried to type, my fingers looked like a crab crawling across the keyboard


Social finger...


----------



## Jules

Sure wish we had Boot Sales here, though not as busy as that one.  Our strata doesn’t permit Garage sales, which I can understand.  I’m not fond of dealing with people online and it’s definitely not worth it for items that have low prices.  There are some things I just don’t want to give away.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sassycakes said:


> It's still early in the day where I live yet I've learned a lot. I love playing words with friends. I was talking to one of my friends today and I told her I was amazed at how many words she posted that I had never heard before Like Xu. She laughed at me and said, "Don't you have a cheat book?" I said what is that and she said it's a book that has all kinds of odd words in it that most people wouldn't have ever heard of. I must be a real dummy because I just use my brain. Then she mentioned 2 of our other friends who we play with who have the same book. She suggested I get the book. I told her I would just rather use my brain. Of course, she laughed at me and said "Wow you do pretty good just using your brain."


  I left out a part of the fact that I cheat on words with one of my friends. She had a stroke and doesn't play well so I cheat and pick the word with fewer points to make her win.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, my homecare lady just left, so now I'll prob lay down
for a bit, don't sleep but just rest...just fed the feral momma
cat again...she is eating for a bunch of kits I guess.....


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> typical Boot sale.. pre Pandemic...


WOW!  That's a monster of a sale!  It looks like a lot of this is overflow from people's homes - they're selling their own possessions rather than things they've bought (sometimes new, sometimes used) for resale.  Is that correct?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Sure wish we had Boot Sales here, though not as busy as that one.  Our strata doesn’t permit Garage sales, which I can understand.  I’m not fond of dealing with people online and it’s definitely not worth it for items that have low prices.  There are some things I just don’t want to give away.


Some boot sales are  much smaller than that in the picture,,..depends where they're being held. If on the village green or farmer Giles' 4th field.. then they'd be around 30 or 40 cars.. some even less. They're almost always held at weekends.. usually a Sunday morning . I have a lot of clothing to sell and several other pieces, and I did think I might set up a stall at a car boot sale simply because I don't like people coming to the house, so I wouldn't want to sell on marketplace or Nextdoor .. 

 Ebay is a horrible place to sell clothing, with people wearing the item once then demanding a refund due to some trumped up charge.. so I thought Car boot might be better.. but not sure yet, I don't know whether they've got back up and running properly since the lockdown.. and really it's very difficult for me to rise at 6am on a Sunday morning..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> WOW!  That's a monster of a sale!  It looks like a lot of this is overflow from people's homes - they're selling their own possessions rather than things they've bought (sometimes new, sometimes used) for resale.  Is that correct?


well they've all bought the items at some point.. and now they're no longer wanted they sell them at the boot sale.. quickest way to get rid of clothing, old toys, books, bric-a-brac, bikes, furniture ... and collectables of all types..


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had to have a blood test. Until recently if the Doctor required us to get a blood test  the requirement was just to collect the form from the Doctors' surgery, and go to the nearest hospital and have it done...
Now, since the pandemic, and doctors barely seeing any patients face to face.. we have to make an appointment directly with the hospital, and in my case that meant waiting over a week to have it done.. and it will take 2 weeks for the results to appear in my records.. despite my surgery being almost next door to the clinic where I had the test done today..

All this was done in a nearby town.. not my own town today..so I had a little wander around the high street stores there, and found a new  Vintage Store..that's a store selling vintage clothing rather than an aged store..

I was stunned .. as I stepped in there was a dress right in front of me which was the identical dress that I wore when I was a young teen.. same colour same design everything.. but 50 years later. These clothes are all new, so I was astonished , and wondered where they're getting their stock...

The dress is pink with a shirred bodice and big puff sleeves.. and the reason I remember the  dress so well was because I wore it to a party one night, and my father locked me out of the house for being late home, and I sat on the doorstep all night,  with no coat on,  wearing this thin dress and nearly froze to death, couldn't go to work the next day I was so poorly...... I was just 16 years old.. 2 days later I left home  without telling anyone I was going, and landed in another city..  where another adventure began...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Today I had to have a blood test. Until recently if the Doctor required us to get a blood test  the requirement was just to collect the form from the Doctors' surgery, and go to the nearest hospital and have it done...
> Now, since the pandemic, and doctors barely seeing any patients face to face.. we have to make an appointment directly with the hospital, and in my case that meant waiting over a week to have it done.. and it willtake 2 weeks for the resutl to appear in my records.. despite my surgery being almost next door to the clinic where I had the test done today..
> 
> All this was done in a nearby town.. not my own town today..so I had a little wander around the high street stores there, and found a new  Vintage Store..that's a store selling vintage clothing rather than an aged store..
> 
> I was stunned .. as I stepped in there was a dress right in front of me which was the identical dress that I wore when I was a young teen.. same colour same design everything.. but 50 years later. These clothes are all new, so I was astonished , and wondered where they're getting their stock...
> 
> The dress is pink with a shirred bodice and big puff sleeves.. and the reason I remember the  dress so well was because I wore it to a party one night, and my father locked me out of the house for being late home, and I sat on the doorstep all night,  with no coat on,  wearing this thin dress and nearly froze to death, couldn't go to work the next day, I was so poorly...... I was just 16 years old.. 2 days later I left home.. without telling anyone I was going.. and landed in another city..  where another adventure began...


Care to tell more? Leaving home at 16, moving to another city and starting a new adventure is quite brave!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> The dress is pink with a shirred bodice and big puff sleeves.. and the reason I remember the dress so well was because I wore it to a party one night, and my father locked me out of the house for being late home, and I sat on the doorstep all night, with no coat on, wearing this thin dress and nearly froze to death, couldn't go to work the next day, I was so poorly...... I was just 16 years old.. 2 days later I left home.. without telling anyone I was going.. and landed in another city.. where another adventure began...


Wow, talk about an item that stirred so many vivid memories.


----------



## Pepper

I went to the library.  The selection sucks because the head librarian is a moron.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Care to tell more? Leaving home at 16, moving to another city and starting a new adventure is quite brave!


I've told it before on here Leann tbh..

I had a desperately dysfunctional childhood with a consistently  violent father.. and occasionally violent mother . I was made to leave school at 15 to go out and earn money from full time work. All my wages had to be handed over to my father at the end of the week, I got nothing back.. except bus fares to get to work.

He beat me most days.. just a year before when I was 15  he broke my coccyx when he kicked me repeatedly until eventually my mother got him to stop when I couldn't stand up at his demand..

I had little to no money, except that week's wages when I got on the train  headed for Dundee Scotland, and my friend came along too. She was having her own problems at home...long story short, we ended up at the Salvation Army hostel for women, who gave us shelter , but we had to earn our keep..so we went Potato picking.. this was something we'd never done, and it involved being picked up early morning   and shoved in the back of a van by '' gypsies/tinkers/travellers'' call them what you will, from outside the Hostel.. taken 30 miles to the countryside of Angus , and set to work potato picking by hand..

I'd never picked potatoes in my life, didn't know what it involved, and soon after I started this backbreaking job.. my injury from the beating the  previous year instantly started to pain me, and I couldn't  do it any more , at 15 I didn't even have the nous to realise that I would be bending and  lifting heavy weights.. so I stopped, and said I couldn't do any more.. due to the pain.. and one of the group leaders, a heavy set  female about 10 years older than me, decided that I was going to be doing it, and to ensure I did, I got a hiding from her as she knelt on my chest punching me hard in the face, telling me to get back to work ..!!

Well I couldn't fight back, I was a half starved  16  year old  with a painful back, and she was a member of the 'tribe' of tinkers.. and anyway I needed them to get me back to the hostel at the end of the day.. but I still didn't pick the potatoes.. and when we were dropped off out the back of that truck  , that was the last I was ever going to look at a spud field.., I was not waiting for that pick up the next day...

That was just the start of many events in my young life, which was to teach me things 16 years olds should never know..


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I've told it before on here Leann tbh..
> 
> I had a desperately dysfunctional childhood with a consistently  violent father.. and occasionally violent mother . I was made to leave school at 15 to go out and earn money from full time work. All my wages had to be handed over to my father at the end of the week, I got nothing back.. except bus fares to get to work.
> 
> He beat me most days.. just a year before when I was 15  he broke my coccyx when he kicked me repeatedly until eventually my mother got him to stop when I couldn't stand up at his demand..
> 
> I had little to no money, except that week's wages when I got on the train  headed for Dundee Scotland, and my friend came along too. She was having her own problems at home...long story short, we ended up at the Salvation Army hostel for women, who gave us shelter , but we had to earn our keep..so we went Potato picking.. this was something we'd never done, and it involved being picked up early morning   and shoved in the back of a van by '' gypsies/tinkers/travellers'' call them what you will, from outside the Hostel.. taken 30 miles to the countryside of Angus , and set to work potato picking by hand..
> 
> I'd never picked potatoes in my life, didn't know what it involved, and soon after I started this backbreaking job.. my injury from the beating the  previous year instantly started to pain me, and I couldn't  do it any more , at 15 I didn't even have the nous to realise that I would be bending and  lifting heavy weights.. so I stopped, and said I couldn't do any more.. due to the pain.. and one of the group leaders, a heavy set  about 10 years older than me, decided that I was going to be doing it, and to ensure I did I got a hiding ...from her as she knelt on my chest punching me hard in the face..!!
> 
> Well I couldn't fight back, I was a half starved  16  year old  with a painful back, and she was a member of the 'tribe' of tinkers.. and anyway I needed them to get me back to the hostel at the end of the day.. but I still didn't pick the potatoes.. and when we were dropped off out the back of that truck  , that was the last I was ever going to look at a spud field.., I was not waiting for that pick up the next day...
> 
> That was just the start of many events in my young life, which was to teach me things 16 years olds should never know..


I am speechless and so sorry. And I apologize for your having to repeat it. It must be so painful. You have risen so far above this. I can't imagine the emotional, psychological, physical, financial and spiritual strength it must have taken. Again, my apologies for my question which caused you to relive such terrible memories.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I am speechless and so sorry. And I apologize for your having to repeat it. It must be so painful. You have risen so far above this. I can't imagine the emotional, psychological, physical, financial and spiritual strength it must have taken. Again, my apologies for my question which caused you to relive such terrible memories.


no problem at all Leann..   it was all a very long time ago..I live with it.. .


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly But you didn't tell us whether you bought the dress today! I'm guessing not because who'd want that reminder?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly But you didn't tell us whether you bought the dress today! I'm guessing not because who'd want that reminder?


No I didn't buy it..  altho' I was actually tempted.. but instead I took that photo..


----------



## hollydolly

It's gone 1.30pm here now.. I've been in the garden all morning, up on ladder cutting the hedges back and topping them. I bought a new high reach hedge trimmer, but it had to be charged for 3 hours before use, and so while it was charging I got on the ladders and topped the 7 feet hedges. Trouble is they're quite deep so I can't lean over far enough.. or the hedge trimmer can't reach far enough..without me being in danger of falling off the Ladders, which is why I bought the long reach one.

When estranged o/h  was still here , we'd watch out for each other on the ladders, we have ladder grips that go under the feet of the ladder for uneven ground, but whenever he was up high on the ladder trimming back the trees or the hedges, I would always hold the ladder  just in case it wobbled, I don't have anyone to do that for _me_ now.. 

Once the high reach trimmer was charged.. I tried it on some trees , and it works fine... only trouble, is my back is sore after all that gardening, and so the high reach is too heavy for me to use today. 

Just having a rest now, and a cuppa tea.. and I'll go back out. It's gloriously sunny and warm in the garden , just gotta go and clean the bird feeders now, and refill them..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> no problem at all Leann..   it was all a very long time ago..I live with it.. .


So sad for what you had to go through. Thankful that you survived that horrible start in life.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> So sad for what you had to go through. Thankful that you survived that horrible start in life.


Thanks Kat..  . yes I often wonder_ how _I survived my childhood .. tbh .


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to make more yogurt in the Instant Pot. If it doesn't rain I want to take stuff out of the storage locker to the dumpster. Mostly boxes that things I bought online came in. Now their warranty has probably run out I will get rid of them. I need that space for other uses. This afternoon we have Bingo downstairs in our community room. Don't want to miss that.


----------



## charry

Waited for the phonecall from drs for hubby blood results ….good news …All ok…..

then went to shopping centre to get some bits to tide  me over until my grocery delivery Thursday 
hubby sits in car and waits listening to his music……

lunch at home, 

now hubbys sleeping/

and I’m on the iPad for an hour before I do my ironing ..

such an exciting life i lead ….


----------



## MickaC

Excitement for the day is over.......
Garbage bin to the curb......it was full.....was busy sorting this past week.
Waiting for real spring......it's becoming a long wait.


----------



## hollydolly

right I'm done, the sun has gone in, albeit still warm.  Bin collection for the grass, and for the recycle stuff tomorrow, so I'll do that later . 

Unbelievable now looking at the white out sky full of clouds, that I took this pic just 3 hours ago,prior to cutting the hedge , and washing the feeders... ...


----------



## Pepper

Waiting for my medical marijuana gelcaps to be delivered.  Bought 5 bottles, paid for 4, so one was free due to 4/20 sale still in effect.  Stocking up for that rainy day.

At 2pm have Zoom meeting with my therapist--I know, Big Surprise, but in the clinic I go to in order to get medications (Prozac, etc.) I must see therapist twice a month.  She's a very fine person, from Ukraine.  She is up there in age, so we are able to understand each other.  The two thirty year olds I had during pandemic didn't know our age group or truly understand our problems.  They both left to have babies, thank goodness.  You gotta kiss a lot of frogs...............


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, I used to think that I had a rough childhood, but it was a party compared to yours. 

Shopping... groan   Four different stores and even then I couldn't get some things.  Most prices have gone up, but there were some good deals in Tesco.  Lunch and then ages putting the shopping away.
Nothing exciting for dinner this evening.  Probably be a selection of sausages, beans and potatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, I used to think that I had a rough childhood, but it was a party compared to yours.


Well , I better not tell you the _whole_ story... 

Seriously tho'...yes it was a terrible childhood , and I've never fully spoken about it except to my o/h, simply because I don't think many would believe it... unless they've gone through similar. 

I don't know if anyone remembers Ina (r.i.p)..   her childhood was almost identical to mine, she reached out to me when she saw me write something that triggered her memories.. and it was almost the same.. and she did what many girls do to escape abuse, and that was to run away with an older man, and marry and have children at the very young age of 13 years old..( apparently permitted in the Southern US back in the day)...but of course she was just a child herself... she was looking for love in all the wrong places

If it had been legal to marry at 13 in Scotland  I might have found myself in the same position as Ina.. in desperation.. who knows.. I certainly didn't want that for myself.. but in any case it wasn't legal.. ..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well they've all bought the items at some point.. and now they're no longer wanted they sell them at the boot sale.. quickest way to get rid of clothing, old toys, books, bric-a-brac, bikes, furniture ... and collectables of all types..


I meant, do they buy things with the intention of resale?  A lot of that goes on here.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I meant, did they buy things with the intention of resale?  A lot of that goes on here.


Oh I suppose some people do,  in the same way people go to Boot sales to buy cheap items to sell at a profit on Ebay !. There are also some pro sellers, mainly antiques , and collectables .however the majority of items sold at Boot sales tend to belong to the sellers..


----------



## StarSong

There's a saying in the US, @hollydolly.  "Sometimes you have to rise above your raising."  You've found the strength to do that.  .  

As someone whose childhood had some very traumatizing aspects, I know how easily those painful memories can be triggered.


----------



## Autumn72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo I was just thinking about you and wondering how you're doing. Is the phantom pain gone (at least for now)?
> 
> My mother was an amputee and said the only thing that helped with phantom pain--the _only_ thing!--was Bufferin buffered aspirin.
> 
> I'm glad you posted and glad that you were able to get the batteries in.
> 
> Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, paid more than $5,000 for his hearing aids. He still can't hear and has asked the kids to email him because talking on the phone is the next thing to impossible. He says the TTY feature for the phone is less than desirable. $5K for hearing aids that are useless! He doesn't even bother to watch TV anymore because the closed caption feature is so annoying. He gets his news from reading online.


It'd like reading a book.
I have dvds mail to me so I can stop it when I need to then I understand the idea of the story.
Being a man, it might be too aggravating for him.
Sounds to me that he is turning into the path of grouchy old man syndrome.
5K is a lot of money for hearing.
Why can't hearing be fixed with all this technology.
My type is shrinking. How do I, fix that. ?????


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> typical Boot sale.. pre Pandemic...


Wow, that's fascinating.  Never seen anything like that!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I did think I might set up a stall at a car boot sale simply because I don't like people coming to the house


That makes good sense to me!


----------



## Leann

It's been raining here all day today and it just makes me feel lazy. I've done my usual household chores and just prepared dinner but beyond that, I haven't done much else.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

1st day of three off—catching up on appt’s (chiropractor, pedicure), doing wash and light housework, books from the library and watching an episode or two of “Pretty Tough Cases” on Amazon Prime, which I’m really enjoying

yikes the price jumps have hit hard recently—$50 to fill my little Camry and $60 at the grocery for basic items—fruit, veg, milk, bread.  Oh there was bulky paper items in there, that probably was a big part of it but *still*!  Sheesh


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Wow, that's fascinating.  Never seen anything like that!


really ?... it's amazing what we do on this tiny Island...


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> 1st day of three off—catching up on appt’s (chiropractor, pedicure), doing wash and light housework, books from the library and watching an episode or two of “Pretty Tough Cases” on Amazon Prime, which I’m really enjoying
> 
> yikes the price jumps have hit hard recently—$50 to fill my little Camry and $60 at the grocery for basic items—fruit, veg, milk, bread.  Oh there was bulky paper items in there, that probably was a big part of it but *still*!  Sheesh


well my little 4 cylinder now takes £80 to fill.... compare this to 2 years ago  when my husbands' Maserati  4.7-litre V8..cost the same as mine does now, to fill with fuel


----------



## HoneyNut

Well I'm feeling a bit grumpy this afternoon, I signed with a realtor earlier this afternoon and per our agreement my house would be listed on Friday and he expected we could have a good offer by 5/8, and that he would list at the reasonable price but we would hope for a bidding war to raise the final amount.  
But, it seems like the agent was willing to just agree to sell to my neighbor (without a bidding war), perhaps confused because I'd given the neighbor his phone number, so I'm not sure if maybe the neighbor led him to believe I'd be fine with the asking price, but anyway I expected the agent to be the 'bad guy' that the house would be available for multiple offers to be received (because the neighbor is a real nice guy and one of the main reasons I signed with the agent before telling the neighbor it was up for sale was that I really want as much money as I can get and I wanted a firm business person on my side).  So I had to be frank with the neighbor that I wanted to see if I could get multiple offers and go above the asking price.  I hate being frank.  I wish I could just let everyone have a good deal, and not feel selfish.
Then I had to also go again out of my comfort zone to call the agent and tell him my wishes (which really I'd done already, sighhhhh).  He said okay he is working for me and he'd tell my neighbor the house would go on MLS for this weekend.  After I hung up I wonder about the 'this weekend' because he'd told me earlier today deciding on accepting an offer by 5/8, and this weekend is 4/30-5/1.  I know houses shouldn't be on the market for long or people figure something is wrong with them, but I don't know how many days to give people a chance to have a bidding war (hopefully).
One good thing from talking to the neighbor, is he says the feral cat I've been feeding for the past year is really their cat so they are fine with feeding it after I sell.  He said it is a feral girl cat, that had a kitten last year in their barn, but that after they caught her and had her fixed, she disappeared never to be seen again.  So this explains the mystery of why my feral barn cat doesn't spray in my barn but also doesn't have kittens (thank goodness).


----------



## Pappy

Started my massage and acupuncture procedure today. He told me my back has a couple places it doesn’t line up. Hope they can help.
Then we stopped at Dairy Isle for hot dogs and milk shakes.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well..I WAS having a good day until about 10 minutes ago. Just heard from a friend that another friend passed this morning.  He had several health issues.  RIP Greg...the ultimate baseball fan

*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *Well..I WAS having a good day until about 10 minutes ago. Just heard from a friend that another friend passed this morning.  He had several health issues.  RIP Greg...the ultimate baseball fan
> 
> View attachment 218877*


My deepest condolences on the passing of your friend, Marie. Rest In Peace, Greg.


----------



## J-Kat

Finishing up a week long chore of instilling various eyedrops 4 times daily.  I get to discontinue one of the drops tomorrow and cut back on the others to twice daily for a couple more weeks.  This is post cataract surgery which, to my delight, was very successful.  Now I can read the tiny scrolling lines at the bottom of the television screen.  No more blurriness and things are bright and colorful!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up this morning around 6, looked out my bedrm window, once again snow flurries. There was a dusting on the ground. On my early walk, at 6:40 went back/forth 3 times on our driveway,temp was 34
My friend, Mary&I are going on 'road trip' to one of my fav stores, Target.We've haven't been there since Feb.I'm looking at bagless vacuum cleaners,ck out  any books to buy
The rest of my day, hope to take a longer walk{weather permitting},read NYT/local paper,play couple games on my smartphone. After dinner tackle NYT daily crossword puzzle.I like to watch'Dateline' stories on Oxygen Channel


----------



## MickaC

Marie5656 said:


> *Well..I WAS having a good day until about 10 minutes ago. Just heard from a friend that another friend passed this morning.  He had several health issues.  RIP Greg...the ultimate baseball fan
> 
> View attachment 218877*


@Marie5656   So sorry for the loss of your friend, Greg. Losses never come easy.....you have your memories deep in your heart, they shall never leave you. 
He is at peace now.
Take care Marie.


----------



## MickaC

Another big day.....
Recycle bin to the curb, already picked up, bin back in the garage.
May have to rest after all that. .


----------



## Pepper

Looking forward to being with my grandson this afternoon!  Haven't seen him in several weeks, except on Facetime.  They went on vacation to Boston Massachusetts & had a great time.  Last time I saw him was Easter Sunday..............oops, that's only 10 days ago, feels like much much more!


----------



## J-Kat

Need to make a grocery run today or tomorrow.  Don’t need much.


----------



## Don M.

I'm going to go outdoors and do some serious lawn mowing in an hour, or so....after it warms up a little more.  We've had so many rainy days lately, that getting a mild dry day is rare.  Parts of the lawn are growing so much that it looks like a farm field.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today, I'm just debating on whether or not to turn the thermostat back up.  Frost warning tonight, just as the beautiful buds have formed outside my kitchen window.  Played two, fifteen-minute fetch sessions with the dog, which I count as _my_ daily exercise.  She could go on forever and shows little sympathy for my old-age status.  Now, I'm heading for the warmth of my bed and hoping my cuddle-buddy pooch is willing to settle down and snuggle with me!


----------



## Trila

Hello to all of my friends!  I think that it's close to a week since I've been here, and I've missed you all! .

My world has been unbelievably busy since my last post, and I'm going to try to get caught up....

Last Friday we hosted an early school party at the roller rink.  We were out of the house by 5:30 a.m.....I'm not used to leaving when it's still dark out!  LOL.  We were only on the road for about 10 minutes when we hit a horned owl.  Yes....a horned owl!!!!  It was in the middle of the road as we came over a hill...and unfortunately, it didn't make it.  

The school party was really busy!!!!  There were 98 skaters.  I was working in the snack bar...all of these kids were hungry!!!!  When the party was over, we stayed and I skated for a about an hour.  Boy was I tired! 

Saturday & Sunday each had 2 more skating sessions.  I worked 1 each day, and skated during the other one each day.  That's 3 days in a row of skating.  It's been a long time since I've skated that much.  By Sunday night, I was exhausted!

Andy was not feeling good over the weekend, and I was a bit worried about him.  He didn't eat, play, or walk with us.  I'm guessing that he ate a lizard or frog/toad and got a tummy ache.  He finally ate on Monday night. Tuesday morning he was full of energy and playful......





Monday morning we needed to go into town for 's  follow up appointment for his bloodwork.  If course, we also walked 4 miles at the park, and ran a few errands.  We got home in time to eat, and then take care of critters, fences, etc.

Tuesday morning I had an appointment with the Orthopedic Surgeon. Depending on how I move my shoulder, I've been in a lot of pain for the last 3 months or so. At first I thought I'd strained a muscle...if I ignored it, it would heal and go away.  NOT!  It got to the point where I was in pain for about 85-90% of the day, and I could hardly sleep.  I was hoping that I didn't have a torn rotator cuff.....I really do not want surgery!   So, the doc checked me out, and he had bad news & good news.  BAD NEWS: This is a long term injury that will take well over a year, maybe 2, it get over....and it will extremely painful!!! (ouch!). GOOD NEWS: it can be done with _NO_ surgery!!!!! Yea!! That's all that I really wanted!  I am so happy with his diagnosis and plan of action! 

Later in the day, we put the Fluff Butts in the chicken yard with Yummy for the first time. They did ok for a while, but after about 25 minutes, Yummy started to get aggressive, so I took them out. It will take time, but as the young ones grow, they will all get along, eventually.

In between all of the things that I have just written, I have also taken some time to play in the dirt.

I hope everyone is doing well...have a wonderful day!


----------



## hollydolly

Well today has been a very different day to my hot sunny gardening day yesterday where I got the Back lawn  mowed, and hedges topped and trimmed.. I was thinking I would do the front today, but it's colder than yesterday and very overcast, so it'll have to wait.

I've done very little other than a few  chores, brought the wheelie bins in , .. and taken delivery of a package.....an exciting day has been had by all in _this_ house..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I had to make an appt. for early next week to have my beloved cat, Marianne, put down. =(  It's tearing me up but it's gotta be done... she's pushing 20 and has got to the point where she's not eating (except maybe a bite or two a day), not grooming herself, sleeping most of each 24 hours ....   I don't want to wait til her kidney start shutting down.  So I will drive to my home next Monday evening, have time with her until the appt at 2:30 on Tuesday.  Please say a prayer for me...


----------



## Pinky

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had to make an appt. for early next week to have my beloved cat, Marianne, put down. =(  It's tearing me up but it's gotta be done... she's pushing 20 and has got to the point where she's not eating (except maybe a bite or two a day), not grooming herself, sleeping most of each 24 hours ....   I don't want to wait til her kidney start shutting down.  So I will drive to my home next Monday evening, have time with her until the appt at 2:30 on Tuesday.  Please say a prayer for me...


@CinnamonSugar .. always a difficult thing to do, however, the merciful thing to do. 
Hugs and


----------



## StarSong

HoneyNut said:


> Well I'm feeling a bit grumpy this afternoon, I signed with a realtor earlier this afternoon and per our agreement my house would be listed on Friday and he expected we could have a good offer by 5/8, and that he would list at the reasonable price but we would hope for a bidding war to raise the final amount.
> But, it seems like the agent was willing to just agree to sell to my neighbor (without a bidding war), perhaps confused because I'd given the neighbor his phone number, so I'm not sure if maybe the neighbor led him to believe I'd be fine with the asking price, but anyway I expected the agent to be the 'bad guy' that the house would be available for multiple offers to be received (because the neighbor is a real nice guy and one of the main reasons I signed with the agent before telling the neighbor it was up for sale was that I really want as much money as I can get and I wanted a firm business person on my side).  So I had to be frank with the neighbor that I wanted to see if I could get multiple offers and go above the asking price.  I hate being frank.  I wish I could just let everyone have a good deal, and not feel selfish.
> Then I had to also go again out of my comfort zone to call the agent and tell him my wishes (which really I'd done already, sighhhhh).  He said okay he is working for me and he'd tell my neighbor the house would go on MLS for this weekend.  After I hung up I wonder about the 'this weekend' because he'd told me earlier today deciding on accepting an offer by 5/8, and this weekend is 4/30-5/1.  I know houses shouldn't be on the market for long or people figure something is wrong with them, but I don't know how many days to give people a chance to have a bidding war (hopefully).
> One good thing from talking to the neighbor, is he says the feral cat I've been feeding for the past year is really their cat so they are fine with feeding it after I sell.  He said it is a feral girl cat, that had a kitten last year in their barn, but that after they caught her and had her fixed, she disappeared never to be seen again.  So this explains the mystery of why my feral barn cat doesn't spray in my barn but also doesn't have kittens (thank goodness).


@HoneyNut, please remember that YOU are in the driver's seat here.  *If you don't get an offer for the price you think YOUR house can fetch, you have the right to keep the listing open until you do.    *

Realtors want to turn and burn: Sell the house in a few days while putting in as little personal effort as possible.  The internet does most of their work for them these days anyway.   

You'll be paying a hefty commission, I'm sure. Make him work for your money.


----------



## StarSong

Awww... @CinnamonSugar, my heart goes out to you.  Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Dapper Dan

I am sitting in my chair sipping tea and my wife is over on the couch knitting.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been gloomy most of the day until a few minutes ago when the sun showed itself.. 

I've had another lazy day.. did a few small things in the garden and a little bit of weeding. 

Ordered some things online to come  tomorrow.

Had some Tempura Prawns for lunch

It's a pity this week has been so dull weather-wise because it's usually the time I would take to drive out somewhere nice, before next week's school holidays and all prices rise, and places are booked up with families.. I'll have to hope the week after they return to work and school will have sunnier  weather


----------



## HoneyNut

StarSong said:


> @HoneyNut, please remember that YOU are in the driver's seat here. *If you don't get an offer for the price you think YOUR house can fetch, you have the right to keep the listing open until you do. *


Thank you for the encouragement, I need it, the realtor is telling me what a great deal my neighbor is offering, that he could buy the house for 10k over the asking price and then let me rent it for 6 months at $2400 a month!  How does anyone think that would be a good deal, the house is paid off so I could just not sell and live here for 6 more months if I wanted to without having to pay any rent.  I feel like the realtor likes my neighbor.  But some other agent is bringing someone to look at the house in an hour so I better log off and throw the dirty dishes in the dish washer.  I'm feeling unprepared because showings were supposed to start tomorrow so not sure how the started today.


----------



## Jules

HoneyNut said:


> because showings were supposed to start tomorrow so not sure how the started today.


That indicates the demand.  People are pushing the realtors.  



HoneyNut said:


> 10k over the asking price and then let me rent it for 6 months at $2400 a month! How does anyone think that would be a good deal,


It isn’t.  It’s a pretty weird suggestion. You could also sell with a  possession date in 6 months.  The realtor is only finagling for himself and your neighbour. 

Always remember that the extra dollars the sale may bring only mean a bit more for him.  He‘ll be looking out for number one - himself.


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm doing today what I seem to be doing a lot lately. I am getting ready for a Doctors appt.


----------



## Leann

I've done some household chores and will be going out shortly to run some errands. The sun is finally out even though it's chilly. The past three or four days have been cloudy and just plain cold.


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had to make an appt. for early next week to have my beloved cat, Marianne, put down. =(  It's tearing me up but it's gotta be done... she's pushing 20 and has got to the point where she's not eating (except maybe a bite or two a day), not grooming herself, sleeping most of each 24 hours ....   I don't want to wait til her kidney start shutting down.  So I will drive to my home next Monday evening, have time with her until the appt at 2:30 on Tuesday.  Please say a prayer for me...


My heart goes out to you. . When Opie was sick, we should have put him down.  Once in a while he would show signs of getting better, and this gave us hope.  Unfortunately, he did not get better....and he suffered horribly.  

You need to do what is best for Marianne....even though it hurts so bad!   Enjoy the time left...and have happy memories.


----------



## StarSong

DH & I are watching our infant grandson Tu-Weds-Thu most weeks so my mid-week days are largely consumed with his care.  We'll pop him in the car today and run a couple of errands so everything doesn't get piled onto Fri & Mon.


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, I need it, the realtor is telling me what a great deal my neighbor is offering, that he could buy the house for 10k over the asking price and then let me rent it for 6 months at $2400 a month!  How does anyone think that would be a good deal, the house is paid off so I could just not sell and live here for 6 more months if I wanted to without having to pay any rent.  I feel like the realtor likes my neighbor.  But some other agent is bringing someone to look at the house in an hour so I better log off and throw the dirty dishes in the dish washer.  I'm feeling unprepared because showings were supposed to start tomorrow so not sure how the started today.


When it comes to business, the only person on your side is _you_!  Anyone & everyone else just wants to get as much moneyas they can, while doing the least amount of work!  You know what is right for you....follow your instincts!


----------



## Trila

Yesterday I took Yummy out, and put her in the field. Then I let the little ones have the whole chicken yard to themselves. They all learned were the water was, and how to find shade under the henhouse. It was a big day for them, and they were quit tired when I finally put them back into their box in the barn.


----------



## Trila

Marie5656 said:


> *Well..I WAS having a good day until about 10 minutes ago. Just heard from a friend that another friend passed this morning.  He had several health issues.  RIP Greg...the ultimate baseball fan
> 
> View attachment 218877*


I'm sorry...it seems like we loose the best ones first.


----------



## GoneFishin

Thinkin of goin out on my ZooME3 and cruise the neighbourhood


----------



## debodun

I had some time to kill before I went to deliver meals. I thought I'd get the boxes of Christmas items out of the garage where I had hurredly shoved them last fall when moving. I carried them to the cellar to make room for the upcoming community-wide garage sale (nobody's going to but Christmas stuff this time of year, I can't even sell it in November!). I had the boxes covered, but when I pulled the cover off of one box, the was a HUGE mouse (about 4" long not including tail) right there on top. Didn't seem to be the least afraid. I started at it and it stared at me. I put the box out on the lawn hoping it would scurry away. A few minutes later I checked and didn't see it, so I dumped the box out to make sure. Apparently it has been living in there a while and had chewed up some things to make  a nest. I had a big bag of damaged things to put in the trash.


----------



## Don M.

I'm waiting for another round of rainy weather....should start in a couple of hours, and continue off and on for much of the coming week.  At least is was dry enough yesterday that I was able to get the yard mowed, before it starts to look like a hay field.


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> Thinkin of goin out on my ZooME3 and cruise the neighbourhood


Is that a mobility scooter ?


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> Is that a mobility scooter ?


Yes it is


----------



## mrstime

Trila said:


> My heart goes out to you. . When Opie was sick, we should have put him down.  Once in a while he would show signs of getting better, and this gave us hope.  Unfortunately, he did not get better....and he suffered horribly.
> 
> You need to do what is best for Marianne....even though it hurts so bad!   Enjoy the time left...and have happy memories.


Our old cat was 21 when we had to have her put down. A year earlier I discovered she was totally deaf, but she still enjoyed her life. She became very frail weighed almost nothing, then when she stopped eating entirely we knew it was time, Heart breaking as it is! I would suggest though if your vet has a bereavement refuse it. Act like it is just a normal vets visit.  She was a cat who was always content to sit on my lap, even in a vets waiting room. We drove across country back to BC with that cat on my lap, we never had to use a cat carrier with her. So they put us in the bereavement room, and she could smell fear and death in that room and she became afraid and paced around the room. Never again!


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> I had some time to kill before I went to deliver meals. I thought I'd get the boxes of Christmas items out of the garage where I had hurredly shoved them last fall when moving. I carried them to the cellar to make room for the upcoming community-wide garage sale (nobody's going to but Christmas stuff this time of year, I can't even sell it in November!). I had the boxes covered, but when I pulled the cover off of one box, the was a HUGE mouse (about 4" long not including tail) right there on top. Didn't seem to be the least afraid. I started at it and it stared at me. I put the box out on the lawn hoping it would scurry away. A few minutes later I checked and didn't see it, so I dumped the box out to make sure. Apparently it has been living in there a while and had chewed up some things to make  a nest. I had a big bag of damaged things to put in the trash.


As far as I know, mice are not 4 inches long...but rats are!!!!  Be careful!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh, my. After catching up I'm so bummed for all of you having bad days, sad news, trials and tribulations. Here's a heartfelt hug for each of you 

Supervisor won't be back until next Wednesday. Needless to say, co-worker and I are bushed.

It's been sunny and nice here. I've done some weeding (to make way for new weeds, of course) and even mowed the lawn again today. Dang! That grass grows like, well, like weeds!

@Trila, love the video of Andy Cat Maggie would be no match for him. She's very sedentary because of her disability and can't run and jump. Poor kitty.


----------



## AnnieA

Working on new raised beds, organizing (Ha!) genealogy.


----------



## Jules

Dug out some things for a charity garage sale.  Included silver candelabra and silver cream & sugar sets.  I’ll never use them.  Lots of other miscellaneous items.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

mrstime said:


> Our old cat was 21 when we had to have her put down. A year earlier I discovered she was totally deaf, but she still enjoyed her life. She became very frail weighed almost nothing, then when she stopped eating entirely we knew it was time, Heart breaking as it is! I would suggest though if your vet has a bereavement refuse it. Act like it is just a normal vets visit.  She was a cat who was always content to sit on my lap, even in a vets waiting room. We drove across country back to BC with that cat on my lap, we never had to use a cat carrier with her. So they put us in the bereavement room, and she could smell fear and death in that room and she became afraid and paced around the room. Never again!


Thanks for the tip, @mrstime


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went down to the laundry room and washed clothes. When I'm down there, I disinfect everything I and my laundry bags will touch. Came back up, disinfected said laundry bags. After I brought the clothes back upstairs, I showered, did my ritual washing and made two prayers, the nighttime and before sunrise prayers.  Then I cleaned the bathroom. I did all of that before 5:15 a.m.  Later on I dried my clothes and put away some of what I washed the other day as well as most of what I washed today...bath linen and light colored clothes. I cleaned up the kitchen and made mini naan bread-broccoli pizzas for my son and me, at his request, after he got home.


----------



## Dapper Dan

This evening I am tuning into the Edmonton Oilers hockey game.


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> View attachment 219112


Thank you...I'm glad that I, personally, have ever seen one that big!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning on my early walk around 6:40,it was 34,sun was out walked 2 times around apt complex listening to birds chirp saw a baby rabbitt aka 'thumper/thumperina' run about in our community garden
This morning,I'm going with Canopy of Neighbors members{I'm a member/volunteer} to  Kleinhans Music Hall,home to Buffalo Philarmonic Orchestra.We are attending a 10:30 concert featuring trumpeter, Bryon Stripling who will be playing gospel,jazz,blues,looking forward to it. I haven't been at Kleinhans in over 20 yrs,its free to Canopy members
The rest of my day,hope to get another walk in read NYT/local paper,tonight watch'Dateline' on NBC at 9pm,love this show


----------



## Pepper

I need to do a huge towel laundry.  Huge.  Several loads.


----------



## debodun

Trila - I am not afraid of little mammals like some people, but it did startle me to see it sitting right there and not running away like a behavior one would expect. I've never seen a mouse that large and I do know mice from rats, I worked in a medical research facility and handled both critters. Probably fattening up on the seeds scattered from the neighbors bird feeders. Probably got in the garage from the side door which doesn't fit very snugly in the frame.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Trila - I am not afraid of little mammals like some people, but it did startle me to see it sitting right there and not running away like a behavior one would expect. I've never seen a mouse that large and I do know mice from rats, I worked in a medical research facility and handled both critters. Probably fattening up on the seeds scattered from the neighbors bird feeders. Probably got in the garage from the side door which doesn't fit very snugly in the frame.


Agreed - wild rats and mice are very easy to tell apart, particularly if you get more than a fleeting glance. 

Might be time to seal up that side door, Deb.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Might be time to seal up that side door, Deb.


I am surprised at low loose the doors are on a house only 30 years old. I had to put duct tape on the door to the deck this winter because so much cold air was getting in. I can see light around the front storm door.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I need to do a huge towel laundry.  Huge.  Several loads.


why do you have so many towels needing washing at the same time ?


----------



## Pepper

Because @hollydolly, I have an abundance of towels (sheets, etc. too), so it's a pile-up!  I'm lucky today though----got my machines, & they are now in the dryer!


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I am surprised at low loose the doors are on a house only 30 years old. I had to put duct tape on the door to the deck this winter because so much cold air was getting in. I can see light around the front storm door.


As a friend, I beg you: please don't jerry-rig and slapdash patch this house, Deb.  Now that better weather has arrive, ask neighbors, check Yelp reviews, talk to church friends, etc., for handyman recommendations and HIRE PEOPLE TO FIX THINGS PROPERLY.  Otherwise, before you know it, this house will closely resemble your last.    

And don't haggle with them or endlessly micro manage them.  Get a couple of estimates and go from there.  Workers have a right to earn a living - expect to pay at least $50 per hour (plus materials) and probably closer to $80.  More than that if you're talking about people who work for a corporation.    

Duct tape as a door sealer should be used only as an emergency patch until proper repairs can be made.


----------



## hollydolly

Still waiting for an Amazon delivery. It should have been here  before 12.45.. while I was out gardening, but it never arrived, and when I came indoors and checked the tracking, it had changed to say it will arrive by 10pm.. Good thing I had nowhere to go today, but I will be annoyed if it doesn't turn up today at all.. ..it's almost 5.30pm now..


----------



## Jules

Got the final pair of shoes from my Bay Days order so will decide which ones to return and then review the credit card statement, they no longer itemize it.  Need to drop off the box of items that I collected to donate for a garage sale and stop at a few stores to pick up their sales items.  The stores may be spread out over a couple of days.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Unless top tier homes, the majority of new construction I have seen is abominable. No one seems to know how to correctly hang a door anymore, and is one of my pet peeves. 



debodun said:


> I am surprised at low loose the doors are on a house only 30 years old. I had to put duct tape on the door to the deck this winter because so much cold air was getting in. I can see light around the front storm door.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Snowing here today, possibly the last storm of the year, maybe. Back in the shop today. First order of business is fixing the new vacuum cleaner I just bought. The height adjustment quit working, and upon inspection appears to have lost a part. So making a new one out of a scrap piece of Delrin I took off of one of the garage doors I'm working on. Gave Li'l Bit a tennis ball yesterday, which she managed to totally destroy in about a half hour. No more of those for her, just too big of a mess. Had the first humming bird show up two days ago in a snow storm, have several now, and will have to get additional feeders out, and start making sugar water several gallons at a time so it's not a daily chore. Had a mating pair of ducks come in the other day and setup housekeeping in one of the beaver ponds.



http://imgur.com/O7oCmh0




http://imgur.com/9C5Dnbv




http://imgur.com/jt0SK7x


----------



## debodun

Geezer Garage said:


> Unless top tier homes, the majority of new construction I have seen is abominable. No one seems to know how to correctly hang a door anymore, and is one of my pet peeves.


I have an interior that swings open. Annoying but not a critical repair. I had a handyman in to look at it, but whatever he did didn't fix it. He also couldn't fix the shower faucet water diverter, the leaking bathroom sink handle or the kitchen sink faucet He said that if I got new fixtures. he'd replace them. Seems to me they can be repaired wthout replacing. It's things like this that sour me on home repair.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I have a question. I've worked like a plow horse this week and want to know_ why isn't it Saturday yet?_

Not only have I worked like a plow horse, two days this week I worked alone. Alone in a department that's supposed to have at least three people, preferably four, every day. Anyway, counting my blessings because our deli has a sign posted for at least part of the day most days: "Closed due to staffing shortage."

In the bakery we're always playing Beat the Clock. When you're paid by the hour, there's an old saying about getting paid the same whether you work fast or slow. Ugh! I can't work slow even when I'm not alone. We don't have to _look_ busy; we _are_ busy!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I have a question. I've worked like a plow horse this week and want to know_ why isn't it Saturday yet?_
> 
> Not only have I worked like a plow horse, two days this week I worked alone. Alone in a department that's supposed to have at least three people, preferably four, every day. Anyway, counting my blessings because our deli has a sign posted for at least part of the day most days: "Closed due to staffing shortage."
> 
> In the bakery we're always playing Beat the Clock. When you're paid by the hour, there's an old saying about getting paid the same whether you work fast or slow. Ugh! I can't work slow even when I'm not alone. We don't have to _look_ busy; we _are_ busy!


I'll give you another question to ask... why aren't you working in the UK when the country  had Easter holidays 2 weeks ago.. and now this weekend is a long holiday for May Day... and then we'll have another Bank Holiday at the end of May... and then.. we're having an extra 4 day holiday at the beginning of June this year for the Queen's  Platinum Jubilee . She'll be the first British Monarch to have a platinum jubilee and the celebrations will start on june 2nd and will continue until June 5th... 

Can you ask for a transfer to a British bakery for a month or 2...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Most stores in the US are open no matter what holiday. Kroger closes on Christmas Day, fuggedabouddit for other holidays. If I come over there do I get holidays off with pay?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@debodun Didn't you say your house is about 30 years old? Things wear out. You know, things like faucets, etc. When they wear out, they need to be replaced. It's called maintenance, repair, preventive maintenance...jussayin'


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's not fair!  If you're retired you don't get any holidays.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Capt Lightning When you're retired, every day is supposed to be a holiday. As I've said many times before, I flunked retirement.


----------



## GoneFishin

I put one of those grab bars on the tub. I was having a hard time getting in or out of the tub. Darn legs wouldn't lift high enough to get over the edge.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> @debodun Didn't you say your house is about 30 years old? Things wear out. You know, things like faucets, etc. When they wear out, they need to be replaced. It's called maintenance, repair, preventive maintenance...jussayin'


Exactly.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  Most stores in the US are open no matter what holiday. Kroger closes on Christmas Day, fuggedabouddit for other holidays. If I come over there do I get holidays off with pay?


yes all holidays are paid....


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> It's not fair!  If you're retired you don't get any holidays.


lol..what you mean is we don't get any Paid holidays...


----------



## Ruthanne

Had a pretty good day and got several things done.  Took a drive and got $25.00 worth of gas.  The tank was nearly filled with that.  I was only going to get 20.00 worth but thought of how I don't like filling the tank all the time so I might as will practically fill it.  It was less than half empty before I filled it.

Went to the carwash and got the 13.00 undercarriage and works.  Car looks much better.  I hadn't washed it since last year some time.  It really needed it.  I always go to the laser wash.  It is pretty fast.

Picked up lunch at BK.  I got a small order of mozzarella sticks and a Big Fish sandwich.  They tasted so darn good!  I must've really had a taste for both.

Stopped at the beverage store and got a snack of stuffed pretzels.  My downfall is loving my snacks!  I'm still trying to watch my weight, though.  I gained all I had lost back but have now lost a few again.  I'm grateful for that.  Seems trying to lose pounds has become harder in my old age.  Oh well, could be worse!  At least I'm not losing weight for no reason.


----------



## Trila

Removed


----------



## Trila

The little Fluffbutts have been in the chicken yard with Yummy all day!   So far everyone is doing ok.

I even tried giving Chelveston her little pond, again.  It took some encouragement, but I think she finally figured it out!

https://m.youtube.com/shorts/LQ9xp_unl5E


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> The little fluffbutts have been in the chicken yard with Yummy, all day......babies staying wherever Yummy isn't!  LOL
> 
> I tried giving Chelveston a little pond again.  It took some encouragement, but she finally decided that she liked it....
> https://m.youtube.com/shorts/LQ9xp_unl5E


Nice to see you again.  I hope things are going better for you .


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> Nice to see you again.  I hope things are going better for you .


I was just thinking how nice it is to hear from you, too!


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had to make an appt. for early next week to have my beloved cat, Marianne, put down. =(  It's tearing me up but it's gotta be done... she's pushing 20 and has got to the point where she's not eating (except maybe a bite or two a day), not grooming herself, sleeping most of each 24 hours ....   I don't want to wait til her kidney start shutting down.  So I will drive to my home next Monday evening, have time with her until the appt at 2:30 on Tuesday.  Please say a prayer for me...


So sorry for the hard decision you're having to make for Marianne.
I feel you're doing the best for her, as heartbreaking as it is.
Enjoy your treasured last moments with her.....and while she's going over the  " RAINBOW BRIDGE "
My prayers for you both.


----------



## Pappy

8:30 am..had a video conference with my VA consultant. This afternoon, went for groceries and a stop at our local DD for coffee. So we had a house full of food and I decide to order a pizza…


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> 8:30 am..had a video conference with my VA consultant. This afternoon, went for groceries and a stop at our local DD for coffee. So we had a house full of food and I decide to order a pizza…


It always seems when I order  take-away food, that it's when I've got the most food in the house.. I dunno why that happens..


----------



## Sliverfox

Vacummed ,,mopped  floors, tidyed the down stairs bathroom, today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sliverfox said:


> Vacummed ,,mopped  floors, tidyed the down stairs bathroom, today.


It's always good to get those things done


----------



## HoneyNut

My house had 14 showings today.  The first 5 hours I had to stay away I was very stressed, but then I got to come home for a couple hours before I had to leave again for a few hours, and to my surprise the second period away from home killing time already seemed 'normal' instead of stressful.  It also helped a lot that my daughter called me and let me know that an acquaintance of hers was one of the showings and is making an offer.  I think I was afraid of mass rejection.


----------



## Don M.

I watched it rain again....most of the day.  I'm just about out of indoor chores, but the Spring rains don't seem to want to moderate.  It's too bad we can't send some of this moisture to the SW....where Lake Mead is running out of water.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/western-...-due-to-drought-climate-change-194533870.html


----------



## dseag2

We started our planting on Thursday.  Today I finished it up.  We usually use a gardener but decided to do it ourselves this time to save money.  I'm happy.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning on my early walk around 6:40,it was 34,sun was out walked 2 times around apt complex listening to birds chirp saw a baby rabbitt aka 'thumper/thumperina' run about in our community garden
> This morning,I'm going with Canopy of Neighbors members{I'm a member/volunteer} to  Kleinhans Music Hall,home to Buffalo Philarmonic Orchestra.We are attending a 10:30 concert featuring trumpeter, Bryon Stripling who will be playing gospel,jazz,blues,looking forward to it. I haven't been at Kleinhans in over 20 yrs,its free to Canopy members
> The rest of my day,hope to get another walk in read NYT/local paper,tonight watch'Dateline' on NBC at 9pm,love this show


The concert was terrific, Byron Stripling who led the BPO was wonderful very entertaining/talented.He was recently named Prinicpal Pops conductor for Pittsburgh Symphony. His friend, Bobby Floyd  played the organ/piano was amazing had us cheering/clapping.He started his career accompanying Ray Charles around the world ,now is the featured pianist with Count Basie Orchestra
We all had a wonderful time Sue


----------



## debodun

I entertained a visitor.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning went on my early walk around 6:30,it was 35,as I went 3 blocks to buy NYT. It was cool,temp was 35 but refreshing with no wind
 This morning,I'll be going with friends, Mary&Don{who both live here in apt complex.} to my late next door neighbor, Pat 's memorial service at 11,she died last Oct,.It will be held at local funeral home with her 2 daughters, Lisa, Sharon,her 3  wonderful caregivers, a couple of  close friends 2 weeks ago,I gave back the extra key Sharon gave me to her apt 4 yrs ago I miss Pat every day,she was my next door neighbor for 15 yrs,


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> The little Fluffbutts have been in the chicken yard with Yummy all day!   So far everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I even tried giving Chelveston her little pond, again.  It took some encouragement, but I think she finally figured it out!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/shorts/LQ9xp_unl5E


That is so cute!  Thank you for putting a smile on my face, today.
Sending one back to you, and to everyone else here.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> I entertained a visitor.
> 
> View attachment 219310


@Deb .. What a beautiful cat. More details, please!


----------



## debodun

I've been informed by a neighbor that this one's name is Wesley. Looks like an older cat. Very shy to come in at first, but I propped the door open and that seemed to make a difference. I offered him some deli pastrami, but he didn't seem interested. The neighbor said it isn't his cat, but belongs to the people across from him who don't really take care of him. The neighbor feeds them and provides shelter in an outbuilding for all the semi-feral cats around here.
I've seen 2 others - one is a gray cat with a white spot on his chest whose name is Stanley and is very friendly. I haven't seen him now in about a month. There's also a yellow and white longhair named Bernie who seems to be the shyest of the three.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am doing today the same thing I have been doing for the last 3 days. I am trying to get into my Facebook acct, but I am not having any luck at all!


----------



## Pappy

Getting some things done around the house today. Catching up on my honey-do list. Will catch up on some reading later.


----------



## debodun

Sassycakes said:


> I am doing today the same thing I have been doing for the last 3 days. I am trying to get into my Facebook acct, but I am not having any luck at all!


One of my FB friends posted today that her FB account was hacked. I whited out her ID for privacy.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> One of my FB friends posted today that her FB account was hacked. I whited out her ID for privacy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219317


Sounds like her actual computer was hacked, not her FB account.  Especially since she appears to have posted this statement on FB.


----------



## Jules

Sassycakes said:


> I am doing today the same thing I have been doing for the last 3 days. I am trying to get into my Facebook acct, but I am not having any luck at all!


Can you join FB under a new name to let your friends know?


----------



## Sliverfox

Due to hubby off  cutting trees,, I've  done  some "ME " time.

After lunch if he  isn't'. back I hope to pull some weeds


----------



## J-Kat

Usual morning chores, make up the bed, put dishes in the dishwasher, straighten the living room.  There are a couple of outdoor things I need to do but they can wait until Monday.  I try not to do much work on the weekends.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> One of my FB friends posted today that her FB account was hacked. I whited out her ID for privacy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219317


@debodun 

My Fb account was hacked by someone who got me to "friend" him by "friending" someone I actually do know. He then started a chat with me, and when it became clear that he didn't really know my friend, I said "I have to go". By then, whatever he was doing to hack my computer- was done. 

I was locked out of Fb .. I had to get in touch with them, via my friend. It took awhile, but they fixed the problem. By then, the perpetrator was long gone.

I rarely access Fb, as it always freezes on me. However, I don't accept "friend requests" anymore.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> By then, whatever he was doing to hack my computer- was done.


Did he hack into your computer itself or just your FB account?


----------



## hollydolly

Been shopping ,  beautiful day..  went to the supermarket... then into town for a drink at the cafe.. and a little wander in the charity shops.. saw some beautiful brown and gold Japanese  Vases.. they were heavy , and only £5 each , but  I decided against them, I really want everything in my home to be light coloured..

Had a wander into the village Museum where they were holding a textile Exhibition, not really my cuppa tea, but it was a pleasant 10 minutes ...

It was really hot in the car, my AC doesn't work so I really felt the heat today despite only having jeans and a short sleeved cheesecloth top on..

Thought I'd take some pictures of a normal day for me.. so I'll upload them to 'Pictures'' soon if anyone wants to have a look.. just an ordinary sunny day in my life ..

Stopped in the woods on the way home, as most of you know I live  very close to woodland, and have to drive through it to get to the main road if I'm driving north.. the woods are just a blaze of colour due to the Bluebells ..I just love this time of year.

Got home, pretty laden down  with shopping to find that a parcel which wasn't supposed to be here until May.. had arrived today, so my neighbour 2 doors  down  had taken it in... I hate to impose on people like that, if I'd known the parcel was coming I would have waited for it. Anyway I haven't seen her for a while, and she's 86 so she was telling me she needs a new hip but the NHS consultant has told her she'll have to wait 4 years..*4 years *because the waiting list is so long*  !!!*..she said , ''I'll be ruddy  dead by then ''... Anyway she was delighted to see me , so we had a chat for 10 minutes or so.. and I brought my parcel home.. and made dinner. ( It's now almost 1/4 to 7  )

Anyway.. oven chips and a  slice of spinach tortilla...  for dinner.. and I'm uploading a pic of the Bluebells... here before I go and get a heat pad for my back... and upload some more pics to Pictures...








road home, I live  2 minutes further on...


----------



## debodun

I don't like it when I get my pension check on Saturday. The bank closes at noon on Saturday, but the mail truck doesn't some around until about 1 pm. Now I have to keep the check over the weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I don't like it when I get my pension check on Saturday. The bank closes at noon on Saturday, but the mail truck doesn't some around until about 1 pm. Now I have to keep the check over the weekend.


why don't you have it deposited directly into your account ?


----------



## Mizmo

A  good friend dropped by with birthday cake for me ( white hair is moi) ...belated...was when I was in hospital with thumb..
such a nice surprise and cheered me immensely on a bad day.....hurrah for good friends!


----------



## Trish

Mizmo said:


> A  good friend dropped by with birthday cake for me ( white hair is moi) ...belated...was when I was in hospital with thumb..
> such a nice surprise and cheered me immensely on a bad day.....hurrah for good friends!
> 
> View attachment 219338


Happy Birthday


----------



## Georgiagranny

@debodun  Goody! You sort of have some kitties now without really having kitties  Yes, have your pension check direct deposited and save yourself the hassle.

@hollydolly  Did you ever do any research into accupuncture for your back pain? I like your road home. It looks like such a pleasant drive that it would make me impatient to get there

@Mizmo  A visit from a friend is good medicine!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @debodun  Goody! You sort of have some kitties now without really having kitties  Yes, have your pension check direct deposited and save yourself the hassle.
> 
> @hollydolly  Did you ever do any research into accupuncture for your back pain? I like your road home. It looks like such a pleasant drive that it would make me impatient to get there
> 
> @Mizmo  A visit from a friend is good medicine!


I didn't research the acupuncture yet..well reminded tho'.. .. thanks  ...have a look at the pictures I posted on the Photo thread GG... I'm sure you would enjoy it here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/just-an-ordinary-day-in-my-life-pics.70836/#post-2084912


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> A  good friend dropped by with birthday cake for me ( white hair is moi) ...belated...was when I was in hospital with thumb..
> such a nice surprise and cheered me immensely on a bad day.....hurrah for good friends!
> 
> View attachment 219338


just what you needed,  and your beaming smile tells a story...


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Did he hack into your computer itself or just your FB account?


@StarSong 
Just the FB account .. but, just in case, I took it to a place and had them reinstall everything and added more RAM.


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, love your radiant smile.


----------



## StarSong

Love the photos, @hollydolly.  What a beautiful lane to drive through!


----------



## Don M.

It finally stopped raining, early this morning....so we decided to go to the casino.  When we got there, the parking lots were really full, but we lucked out and saw a car leaving right near the entrance....so we didn't have to walk 200 yards.  When we entered, it was really packed with players.  All our favorite slots were taken, and it was a real Zoo.  We played for a couple of hours, minimized our losses, and quit by mid afternoon, had a nice Free early dinner, and headed home.  
It's been years since we hit the casino on a weekend, and now I remember why.....weekdays for us, from now on.


----------



## John cycling

HoneyNut said:


> the realtor is telling me what a great deal my neighbor is offering, that he could buy the house for 10k over the asking price and then let me rent it for 6 months at $2400 a month!  How does anyone think that would be a good deal



That agent is trying to sabotage you for his personal profits.
Getting lots of above asking price offers means the listing price was too low.
I would cancel the agreement and find an agent who will help you to get what you want.
It is best to interview several agents and do some research on them before deciding to list with one.
Most importantly, don't sell until you know exactly what you're going to do and are completely prepared to do it.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Been shopping ,  beautiful day..  went to the supermarket... then into town for a drink at the cafe.. and a little wander in the charity shops.. saw some beautiful brown and gold Japanese  Vases.. they were heavy , and only £5 each , but  I decided against them, I really want everything in my home to be light coloured..
> 
> Had a wander into the village Museum where they were holding a textile Exhibition, not really my cuppa tea, but it was a pleasant 10 minutes ...
> 
> It was really hot in the car, my AC doesn't work so I really felt the heat today despite only having jeans and a short sleeved cheesecloth top on..
> 
> Thought I'd take some pictures of a normal day for me.. so I'll upload them to 'Pictures'' soon if anyone wants to have a look.. just an ordinary sunny day in my life ..
> 
> Stopped in the woods on the way home, as most of you know I live  very close to woodland, and have to drive through it to get to the main road if I'm driving north.. the woods are just a blaze of colour due to the Bluebells ..I just love this time of year.
> 
> Got home, pretty laden down  with shopping to find that a parcel which wasn't supposed to be here until May.. had arrived today, so my neighbour 2 doors  down  had taken it in... I hate to impose on people like that, if I'd known the parcel was coming I would have waited for it. Anyway I haven't seen her for a while, and she's 86 so she was telling me she needs a new hip but the NHS consultant has told her she'll have to wait 4 years..*4 years *because the waiting list is so long*  !!!*..she said , ''I'll be ruddy  dead by then ''... Anyway she was delighted to see me , so we had a chat for 10 minutes or so.. and I brought my parcel home.. and made dinner. ( It's now almost 1/4 to 7  )
> 
> Anyway.. oven chips and a  slice of spinach tortilla...  for dinner.. and I'm uploading a pic of the Bluebells... here before I go and get a heat pad for my back... and upload some more pics to Pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> road home, I live  2 minutes further on...


Your photos are awesome! I love that you are able to see the everyday beauty around you, and appreciate it!


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> A  good friend dropped by with birthday cake for me ( white hair is moi) ...belated...was when I was in hospital with thumb..
> such a nice surprise and cheered me immensely on a bad day.....hurrah for good friends!


That sure is a special friend! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## HoneyNut

John cycling said:


> That agent is trying to sabotage you for his personal profits.
> You can cancel the agreement because of the agent's self serving deception.
> I would cancel the agreement and find an agent who will help you to get what you want.
> It is best to interview several agents and do some research on them before deciding to list with one.


I had meant to interview several agents as suggested in various YouTube's I watched, but I'm very introverted and got overwhelmed at the idea and gave up and picked this agent because he had good reviews online from people who had used him to sell their houses. 
My neighbor is a persuasive enthusiastic sales-pitcher, but I thought my agent would be a good protection from that influence but apparently the agent is also influenced by people like that.
On the other hand, the agent now seems a little less wedded to my neighbor, the agent told me today that there have been several extremely good offers and he is expecting to receive a few more.  
Now I'm worried whether the house cannot appraise high enough for people to make good on their offers (which are coming in 12 to 18 percent over the asking price), tho the agent told me one person may be able to pay cash, and another assured the agent his bank is okay with it.  One person is offering to pay my amount to my agent and a sum toward my moving expenses, which I don't understand unless maybe that is a way to make their offer attractive if they are limited by their bank/appraisal values.
It is ALL SO STRESSFUL, I thought I'd be happy to get as much as I can but now I'm feeling guilty like I'm selling a pig-in-a-poke (I don't know what that expression means but I think it is an appropriate expression).


----------



## Trila

It was our usual Saturday of volunteering at the roller rink....
***Two hour drive to get there (stopping for cappuccino and to visit along the way)
***Hosted a really nice private b-day party for a 7 year old, in the morning.  He had so much fun!
***In the afternoon the rink was open to the public, and we had 2 more b-day parties.  Lots of good times!
***After helping to clean up, we had the 2 hour drive home!
***Once we were home, we had to take care of the Fluffbutts.  I put them out in the chicken yard with Yummy....they were happy to run around and flapped their wings!! 
***Now, it's almost bedtime.  We are going to do it all over again, tomorrow!  Good night!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well drat! I wanted to post on the banning-covid thread and Matrix closed it. Phooey! I was going to tell @JonSR77 that I've been on network TV, too. Having been interviewed on network TV is so impressive, doncha think? Heck, I've even run into peeps who remember seeing me there. That's quite a feat considering that it was 30+ years ago (when I was 30+ years younger!).

And furthermore, I've met heads of state and captains of industry, and not just met them but had conversations with them as well.

Anybody want an autograph? Very small charge...

Now I gotta get dressed so that DD and I can do our Walmarting. Ugh. I'd rather be in 24-labor with no anesthetic than face Walmart.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I had meant to interview several agents as suggested in various YouTube's I watched, but I'm very introverted and got overwhelmed at the idea and gave up and picked this agent because he had good reviews online from people who had used him to sell their houses.
> My neighbor is a persuasive enthusiastic sales-pitcher, but I thought my agent would be a good protection from that influence but apparently the agent is also influenced by people like that.
> On the other hand, the agent now seems a little less wedded to my neighbor, the agent told me today that there have been several extremely good offers and he is expecting to receive a few more.
> Now I'm worried whether the house cannot appraise high enough for people to make good on their offers (which are coming in 12 to 18 percent over the asking price), tho the agent told me one person may be able to pay cash, and another assured the agent his bank is okay with it.  One person is offering to pay my amount to my agent and a sum toward my moving expenses, which I don't understand unless maybe that is a way to make their offer attractive if they are limited by their bank/appraisal values.
> It is ALL SO STRESSFUL, I thought I'd be happy to get as much as I can but now I'm feeling guilty like I'm selling a pig-in-a-poke (I don't know what that expression means but I think it is an appropriate expression).


OMG do not feel guilty...never feel guilty, because at the end of the day people pay what a house is worth to THEM... they may well have grandiose plans for it.. ..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Well drat! I wanted to post on the banning-covid thread and Matrix closed it. Phooey! I was going to tell @JonSR77 that I've been on network TV, too. Having been interviewed on network TV is so impressive, doncha think? Heck, I've even run into peeps who remember seeing me there. That's quite a feat considering that it was 30+ years ago (when I was 30+ years younger!).
> 
> And furthermore, I've met heads of state and captains of industry, and not just met them but had conversations with them as well.
> 
> Anybody want an autograph? Very small charge...
> 
> Now I gotta get dressed so that DD and I can do our Walmarting. Ugh. I'd rather be in 24-labor with no anesthetic than face Walmart.


well save it..hunny.. some of us work/ed in TV and ain't impressed..lol

...and just FYI...you really...really..do not want to go into a 24 hour labour with no PK's... ( try 57 hours 
 like me. they'd apparently run out of gas and air when I was giving birth)......think of that as you're squeezing your melons in the store...


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much doing today after yesterdays' jaunt. The weather is the opposite of yesterday, chilly, and very overcast. We did have forecast for rain today but I think it swerved around us as it often does.. Typical holiday weekend weather ..

Instead I've got the laundry done today, it's in the dryer now, so just gotta put that away,...  and tested out some purchases from yesterday. Took delivery of some finger splints for my poorly fingers.. they really help  when I'm having a painful flare up... 

Not decided yet what to have for dinner.. might have some Tuna Empanadas... I'll see how I feel later, ...


----------



## GoneFishin

Indoor sports for me today   ........

washing dishes
washing floors
washing windows
vacuuming carpet
Dusting
and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Pepper

I don't know.  Been up since after 4am.  My cat Buffy (who is having a severe reaction to losing her brother Max) came into visit around 5 and as she was laying on me we heard an incredibly loud crash. I was positive someone broke down my front door!  Went into my son's former room, now Buffy's favorite room, and the desk in there half fell to the floor.  It's been broken for years but my son was always able to prop it up somehow.  I do have half a desk left, the top & 2 sides, the third side fell off and all the drawers.  

So, I'm starting out the day tired.


----------



## JonSR77

Georgiagranny said:


> Well drat! I wanted to post on the banning-covid thread and Matrix closed it. Phooey! I was going to tell @JonSR77 that I've been on network TV, too. Having been interviewed on network TV is so impressive, doncha think? Heck, I've even run into peeps who remember seeing me there. That's quite a feat considering that it was 30+ years ago (when I was 30+ years younger!).
> 
> And furthermore, I've met heads of state and captains of industry, and not just met them but had conversations with them as well.
> 
> Anybody want an autograph? Very small charge...
> 
> Now I gotta get dressed so that DD and I can do our Walmarting. Ugh. I'd rather be in 24-labor with no anesthetic than face Walmart.



again, with the nasty retort.

And why?

Why do you think that is acceptable behavior?

Because it is not.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD and I Walmarted. I've been having a hard time finding jeans that fit. DD suggested I check out the sizes in the "juniors/young adults" section because they're cut differently. Bingo! No jeans today but did find capris that are high-waisted. I wasn't even going to try them on because they're "skinny" and I thought they'd look silly. Nope. Perfect fit. Yay. I threw caution to the winds and bought not just one, but _two_ pair in different styles. Reason for no jeans is because they only came in one length and were too short. Bet I can find some in a "real" store, though.

When I tried them on, I stepped out of the fitting room to show DD and was compelled to turn around and ask "Do these pants make my butt look fat?" LOL  Even the attendant burst out laughing because I'm so skinny that when I stand sideways nobody knows I'm in the room.

@hollydolly Fiddlesticks. You're not impressed? I wasn't, either, after the first few larger-than-life ones. Regular people who just happened to do/be things that most of us will never do/be. Um. Wait. One exception who wasn't a "regular people" whom I learned somewhat later had been a double agent for the Stasi. She was murdered. Eeek.

Sometimes I wondered how the heck I got to the places I did...like where would I be if I'd turned left instead of right or flown to that city instead of this one or hadn't flunked physics...

About the PK. I know not of what I speak because I encouraged them to load me up with whatever they had!


----------



## GoneFishin

Oh and I forgot to add I'm making a pot of chili


----------



## Georgiagranny

GoneFishin said:


> Oh and I forgot to add I'm making a pot of chili


Dammit @GoneFishin you _know_ I loathe chili. And anyway, chili is for winter.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yanno what? Way back in the way back when I was visiting in your land, it didn't rain. Not once! I was there for about 10 days. Maybe the rain happened as I left one place to go to another? 

@GoneFishin Indoor sports! LOL

@Pepper Is half a desk like half a loaf of bread? Better than nothing? Does your son get to do the cleanup?


----------



## Pepper

Yes to all three @Georgiagranny!


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> why don't you have it deposited directly into your account ?


Why do I keep trying to sell junk nobody wants?
Why don't I get a up-to-date computer?
Why don't I get my car repaired?
Why don't I get married?

Just another of those personal mysteries.


----------



## Georgiagranny

debodun said:


> Why do I keep trying to sell junk nobody wants?
> Why don't I get a up-to-date computer?
> Why don't I get my car repaired?
> 
> Just another of those personal mysteries.


LOL! Why do we do the things we do? Because. Because we do. That's why! And I really like the solution to getting a kitty or three...just welcome the neighborhood kitties. Perfect and no vet bills‍


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Why do I keep trying to sell junk nobody wants?
> Why don't I get a up-to-date computer?
> Why don't I get my car repaired?
> Why don't I get married?
> 
> Just another of those personal mysteries.


well not being married isn't affecting you adversely... but getting your pension cheque on weekend is..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hey, we should have a thread for new, made up words. 
We can start with Walmarting  - to shop in Walmart.  In the UK we can have "Sainsbugging" - to shop in Sainsbury's.   Unfortunately  "Tescoing" or "Asdaing"  don't have the same ring to them,  but "Lidling", or "Aldiing"  sound like good fun activities.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Capt Lightning A thread just for new words. I'm all for it. Do I get a gold star each for invisipeeps and Walmarting?

Maybe that same thread could also be for sayings we've never heard before in our areas. Or for sayings we've never heard before. My contribution to that would be "I'm so hungry I could chew the butt out of a rag doll." Or how about "I'm so hungry I could chew a baby's butt through the slats of a park bench."


----------



## HoneyNut

I accepted an offer for my house this afternoon (or more specifically we did a counter-offer but only after the buyer's agent said all the counter-items would be acceptable) and came home feeling like all my worries are over, absolutely floating top of the world happy (other than an anticipation of a frantic next three weeks of getting rid of everything).  

I didn't accept my neighbor's offer because it was a very tiny bit less, but up front in the discussions with my agent, I had an agreement that if my neighbor's offer was highest my agent would let the neighbor have the normal buyer's agent percentage.  Anyway, so if I kept that percentage for myself (which had not ever been my intention) then my neighbor's offer would have been the better one for me.  Apparently the neighbor figured that out after my agent called to let him know his offer had not been chosen, and he called my agent back.  My agent assured him that he (the agent) had explained that to me (that I could have more money by accepting the lower offer but keeping the buyer-agent-percentage).  So now it seems the neighbor is feeling that his offer was better and I rejected it, and probably he feels sad and bad about that.  So I feel bad and sad too.

It is so awkward, I'm absolutely dreading talking to my neighbor if he calls.  

But, the offer I accepted is a cash offer, taking the property 'as is' so I would not have any worries about fixing anything, or bank appraisals, inspections, well testing, etc.   I think the neighbor would use the property for a better use (horses) than the purchaser (vintage cars), so I feel sorry about the waste of good pasture, but I'm hoping that the vintage cars don't need 10 acres, so, who knows, maybe the neighbor can make a deal to use some of the land for horses.

I wish things would just be good for everyone.  There were lots of above-asking-price offers, and one agent called to find out his offer's status and sounded so disappointed when my agent said it wasn't enough.  If I won the lottery right now I'd buy a lot of sweet properties and sell them at normal rates to all the families.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I accepted an offer for my house this afternoon (or more specifically we did a counter-offer but only after the buyer's agent said all the counter-items would be acceptable) and came home feeling like all my worries are over, absolutely floating top of the world happy (other than an anticipation of a frantic next three weeks of getting rid of everything).
> 
> I didn't accept my neighbor's offer because it was a very tiny bit less, but up front in the discussions with my agent, I had an agreement that if my neighbor's offer was highest my agent would let the neighbor have the normal buyer's agent percentage.  Anyway, so if I kept that percentage for myself (which had not ever been my intention) then my neighbor's offer would have been the better one for me.  Apparently the neighbor figured that out after my agent called to let him know his offer had not been chosen, and he called my agent back.  My agent assured him that he (the agent) had explained that to me (that I could have more money by accepting the lower offer but keeping the buyer-agent-percentage).  So now it seems the neighbor is feeling that his offer was better and I rejected it, and probably he feels sad and bad about that.  So I feel bad and sad too.
> 
> It is so awkward, I'm absolutely dreading talking to my neighbor if he calls.
> 
> But, the offer I accepted is a cash offer, taking the property 'as is' so I would not have any worries about fixing anything, or bank appraisals, inspections, well testing, etc.   I think the neighbor would use the property for a better use (horses) than the purchaser (vintage cars), so I feel sorry about the waste of good pasture, but I'm hoping that the vintage cars don't need 10 acres, so, who knows, maybe the neighbor can make a deal to use some of the land for horses.
> 
> I wish things would just be good for everyone.  There were lots of above-asking-price offers, and one agent called to find out his offer's status and sounded so disappointed when my agent said it wasn't enough.  If I won the lottery right now I'd buy a lot of sweet properties and sell them at normal rates to all the families.


Congratulations, @HoneyNut ! Very happy for you. I admit that I was unfamiliar with your plans so I went back and read your post where you said that you'll be traveling and then eventually settling down back in Nebraska some day to be near your daughter. Sounds so wonderful. The next several weeks will undoubtedly hectic but it will all be worth it.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent news @HoneyNut ..I'm chuffed to little mint balls for you... finally you can start putting plans into action


----------



## dseag2

We went to see "Donna Summer, The Musical".  (Stereotypically gay, I know.)  As expected, the theater was full of old straight and gay people.  It was a great show, and the music, narrative and singers were phenomenal.  Donna Summer lived the last years of her life in Southwest Florida.  I have a good friend from the 70's and 80's who knew her personally, right up until the end, and said she was one of the most genuine, wonderful people he has ever met so her story really resonated with me.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut, yahoo on the great offer.  Are you going to put any special items into storage?


----------



## Furryanimal

Been doing some work in the garden...now being lazy


----------



## Pappy

It’s early yet, but may take the little lady shopping for Mother’s Day. She likes Kohl’s and needs some new outfits. Both of us have NO doctors appointments this week so we will make the best of it.


----------



## GoneFishin

In a couple of hours its off to the store to get lottery tickets then back home and probably finish watching Ozark season 4 part 2


----------



## hollydolly

It's a holiday Monday here, and lots of people are away , given that this year is the first year since covid began when people can travel freely.. so it's quiet around here... it's also grim grey and overcast altho' warm...  I can hear someone in the distance D-I-Y'ing... with an electric saw... but I have no plans to go anywhere today..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm still thinking about what to put on the agenda for today. So far coffee has been consumed, shower taken and I'm dressed. Maybe making the bed should be next? Cleaning Maggiecat's litter box? Maybe a turn around the garden to see what's new out there?

It's going to be very warm today (85F). 

Yesterday I finally put away the winter clothes--sweaters, sweatshirts--and dug out the really summery stuff.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I am washing my bed linens. A thick mattress pad, a down comforter, a cotton quilt, sheets. The wool blanket will have to go to the drycleaner, unless someone knows whether it can be washed in cold water and spread out to dry. I don't really have anywhere to just hang it, except draped over a few chairs It is king-sized, so I'm not sure it will fit in my washer. 

I usually go through all this trouble every 2-3 months (except for the wool blanket). Of course, sheets are washed weekly.

Last night, my daughter came home and my 60 lb dog was on my bed. He got very, very excited greeting her. Then he peed in the middle of my bed. Today is sheet changing day, but I wasn't planning on an entire production, complete with at least 2 dryer cycles for the pad and coverings.

The dog has never had an accident in the house since he was a puppy, and he's 11 years old. He must have been really desperate to go out. He didn't tell me, but then again, I'm not in charge of walking him.He's been to the vet in the last couple of weeks and had a urinalysis, and he's never had a UTI, so I'm thinking he's fine.

The bright side -- there is always one no matter how hard I have to reach for it -- is that he is not dehydrated.

I've spent part of yesterday messing around with my books on Calibre. I edited the ones that were more than .80 KB. It is amazing how many ads there are in books these days. I took out ads, and everything written or pictured, that had nothing to do with the actual story. It is amazing to have a book that is 3.5 MB and ends up being 0.50 KB when I'm done. The ones that were super large - over 20 MB-- are usually laden with photos that have to be there.

For the last day and a half, I messed around with Ubuntu. I downloaded version 22.04 LTS and it was a mess. I couldn't download anything on Firefox and my book editing program no longer work, and some new software I downloaded and decided not to keep wouldn't let itself be removed. It took a long time, but I got it done with the help of people online who had the same problems, but had found a solution. The solutions often didn't work, but finally everything came together. I also had to look up a bunch of phrases because I had no idea what they were talking about. Now I'm considering switching to a different distro.


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up again at 4:30 luckily I was able to go back to sleep until 6
 My early morning walk at 6:30,2 times walked back/forth on our driveway, temp was 40
This morning I have a dr's appt,when I come home will be calling Canopy of Neighbors members
The rest of my day hope to get another walk in{weather permitting} read NYT/local paper,read a book
After dinner tackle the Times daily crossword puzzle, turn on TV around 9


----------



## MickaC

HoneyNut said:


> I accepted an offer for my house this afternoon (or more specifically we did a counter-offer but only after the buyer's agent said all the counter-items would be acceptable) and came home feeling like all my worries are over, absolutely floating top of the world happy (other than an anticipation of a frantic next three weeks of getting rid of everything).
> 
> I didn't accept my neighbor's offer because it was a very tiny bit less, but up front in the discussions with my agent, I had an agreement that if my neighbor's offer was highest my agent would let the neighbor have the normal buyer's agent percentage.  Anyway, so if I kept that percentage for myself (which had not ever been my intention) then my neighbor's offer would have been the better one for me.  Apparently the neighbor figured that out after my agent called to let him know his offer had not been chosen, and he called my agent back.  My agent assured him that he (the agent) had explained that to me (that I could have more money by accepting the lower offer but keeping the buyer-agent-percentage).  So now it seems the neighbor is feeling that his offer was better and I rejected it, and probably he feels sad and bad about that.  So I feel bad and sad too.
> 
> It is so awkward, I'm absolutely dreading talking to my neighbor if he calls.
> 
> But, the offer I accepted is a cash offer, taking the property 'as is' so I would not have any worries about fixing anything, or bank appraisals, inspections, well testing, etc.   I think the neighbor would use the property for a better use (horses) than the purchaser (vintage cars), so I feel sorry about the waste of good pasture, but I'm hoping that the vintage cars don't need 10 acres, so, who knows, maybe the neighbor can make a deal to use some of the land for horses.
> 
> I wish things would just be good for everyone.  There were lots of above-asking-price offers, and one agent called to find out his offer's status and sounded so disappointed when my agent said it wasn't enough.  If I won the lottery right now I'd buy a lot of sweet properties and sell them at normal rates to all the families.


I am so HAPPY for you, HoneyNut.
A lot of stress gone now.
Good luck in your next home to be. ENJOY.


----------



## StarSong

Yay for you, @HoneyNut!


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> I accepted an offer for my house this afternoon (or more specifically we did a counter-offer but only after the buyer's agent said all the counter-items would be acceptable) and came home feeling like all my worries are over, absolutely floating top of the world happy (other than an anticipation of a frantic next three weeks of getting rid of everything).
> 
> I didn't accept my neighbor's offer because it was a very tiny bit less, but up front in the discussions with my agent, I had an agreement that if my neighbor's offer was highest my agent would let the neighbor have the normal buyer's agent percentage.  Anyway, so if I kept that percentage for myself (which had not ever been my intention) then my neighbor's offer would have been the better one for me.  Apparently the neighbor figured that out after my agent called to let him know his offer had not been chosen, and he called my agent back.  My agent assured him that he (the agent) had explained that to me (that I could have more money by accepting the lower offer but keeping the buyer-agent-percentage).  So now it seems the neighbor is feeling that his offer was better and I rejected it, and probably he feels sad and bad about that.  So I feel bad and sad too.
> 
> It is so awkward, I'm absolutely dreading talking to my neighbor if he calls.
> 
> But, the offer I accepted is a cash offer, taking the property 'as is' so I would not have any worries about fixing anything, or bank appraisals, inspections, well testing, etc.   I think the neighbor would use the property for a better use (horses) than the purchaser (vintage cars), so I feel sorry about the waste of good pasture, but I'm hoping that the vintage cars don't need 10 acres, so, who knows, maybe the neighbor can make a deal to use some of the land for horses.
> 
> I wish things would just be good for everyone.  There were lots of above-asking-price offers, and one agent called to find out his offer's status and sounded so disappointed when my agent said it wasn't enough.  If I won the lottery right now I'd buy a lot of sweet properties and sell them at normal rates to all the families.


Awesome!!!   I'm so happy that it worked out for you!   Congratulations!


----------



## Trila

We went to the dentist for our check ups today.  It's pouring out...again!  For the last 4 weeks, it has been raining _every_ time that we had to go into town for an appointment. I'm so tired of running across wet parking lots and coming home with soggy shoes!!! Is there no end?!   I'm sorry to sound so negative, but it really is starting to get to me.  Chelveston is growing fast, and I will be releasing he on the pond soon.  With all of this rain, I have had little time to train her to come to me when I call....very important for her, for feeding time. 

Anyway, tomorrow I have an appointment in town, to start PT on my shoulder.  And guess what?  Yep!  It is expected to rain all day!  (sigh)


----------



## hollydolly

It's really desperate to rain, so dark and humid... I wish it would do it and get it over. We haven't had rain in about a fortnight, so the gardens need it... .

I'm doing battle with ants..I hate ants with a passion... I put Ant powder down a couple of days ago.. on the path nearest the house at the rear and I presumed all was well, and they'd taken it back to the nest as would usually happen, but today I found an ant in the FRIDGE of all places.. never seen that before EVER.. thought it was probably a rogue.. but tonight dishing up my dinner 2 more .. ran over the counter, but I cannot see any more or how they got in... I do keep my back door open most of the day but the line of death is covering that.. I know 3 ants don't sound like a plague but where there's one ant there's always hundreds..


----------



## StarSong

Trila said:


> We went to the dentist for our check ups today.  It's pouring out...again!  For the last 4 weeks, it has been raining _every_ time that we had to go into town for an appointment. I'm so tired of running across wet parking lots and coming home with soggy shoes!!! Is there no end?!   I'm sorry to sound so negative, but it really is starting to get to me.  Chelveston is growing fast, and I will be releasing he on the pond soon.  With all of this rain, I have had little time to train her to come to me when I call....very important for her, for feeding time.
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow I have an appointment in town, to start PT on my shoulder.  And guess what?  Yep!  It is expected to rain all day!  (sigh)


Lucky you.  Most of the greater Los Angeles area is about to go on water rationing.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finishing up repairs on my 40 yr old radial arm saw. New motor bearings, armature shaft repair, and centrifugal start switch repair. Runs like new. Repairing height adjustment on my brand new vacuum cleaner. Seems a plastic piece must have fallen off sometime during the two times I've used it, so I made a new and, improved version of the part.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's really desperate to rain, so dark and humid... I wish it would do it and get it over. We haven't had rain in about a fortnight, so the gardens need it... .
> 
> I'm doing battle with ants..I hate ants with a passion... I put Ant powder down a couple of days ago.. on the path nearest the house at the rear and I presumed all was well, and they'd taken it back to the nest as would usually happen, but today I found an ant in the FRIDGE of all places.. never seen that before EVER.. thought it was probably a rogue.. but tonight dishing up my dinner 2 more .. ran over the counter, but I cannot see any more or how they got in... I do keep my back door open most of the day but the line of death is covering that.. I know 3 ants don't sound like a plague but where there's one ant there's always hundreds..


We had the ant problem 2 years ago...nasty buggers!  eventually followed the trials back to each of the nests and took care of them from the source.  It was quite the ordeal!

Watch for a special delivery from me....I'm sending you my rain!   You can have all of it!  I know that I'll be looking for it in July and August....but I have enough for now!


----------



## Trila

StarSong said:


> Lucky you.  Most of the greater Los Angeles area is about to go on water rationing.


I'm sorry @StarSong 
I'm willing to share!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I worked this morning. I'm tired and would like a nap but afraid I'll wake up with Alzheimer's


----------



## Liberty

Pools up and running and it feels like summer out there...

Today we're going to the Total Wine warehouse to pick up a couple or so cases of wine.  Hub has been prescribed by his neurologist to drink 2 glasses of wine a day (for his benign essential hand tremors) - I drink a glass a day so it adds up.  Then we're going to Olive Garden to have "Dunch" - that's what I call a "late lunch"...lol.

Enjoy your day, folks, rain or shine don't get even get odd!


----------



## PamfromTx

Georgiagranny said:


> I worked this morning. I'm tired and would like a nap but afraid I'll wake up with Alzheimer's


Eat some purple colored food!


----------



## PamfromTx

d


----------



## hollydolly

Why be scared ?.. people are looking for affordable cars at the moment, prices have risen eponentially.. perhaps this person genuinely wanted to know if you're thinking of selling


----------



## PamfromTx

d


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Because... obviously they were snooping in our driveway!


yes but only because they were looking at your car... !

I wouldn't be worried about it, if they were just snooping and were up to no good, they wouldn't have left a note!!


----------



## Pepper

Did they leave their particulars in the note, like at least a phone number @PamfromTx ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yesterday was rough, with taking my cat to the vet to be put down.  They were very kind and she went peacefully but I cried buckets.

Today is a new day...  slept in, errands in town.  Looking forward to daily Mass in our small chapel, then lunch and later afternoon coffee and a good book on the back porch, listening to the birds chirp.

Hope y'all are having a good day. =)


----------



## GoneFishin

Raining and chilly so I plan on hangout here at SF for a bit, then probably watch some tv


----------



## hollydolly

aww ((((cs))) ...so sorry you had to lose kitty, but I know you explained how poorly she was... may she be chasing butterflies over Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday was rough, with taking my cat to the vet to be put down.  They were very kind and she went peacefully but I cried buckets.
> 
> Today is a new day...  slept in, errands in town.  Looking forward to daily Mass in our small chapel, then lunch and later afternoon coffee and a good book on the back porch, listening to the birds chirp.
> 
> Hope y'all are having a good day. =)


Sorry for the loss of your little one.
She will always be with you, in your heart and memories.
Take care.


----------



## J-Kat

Have a two week post cataract surgery follow up later today.  Afterwards I need to pick up some prescription refills at the pharmacy.  Very cloudy and overcast with storms predicted for this evening through tomorrow so will stay in after completing today's errands.

CinnamonSugar, I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat.  That's just about the hardest decision a pet owner has to make.


----------



## Leann

Slow start to the day (I'm not much of a morning person, unfortunately). The weather has been variable, one minute the sun is out the next it's cloudy and looks as if drenching rain is imminent. A few errands this afternoon then some housework and who knows what else. Yesterday was gardening day. I love that.


----------



## Marie5656

*Took a chance and went to the local casino.  Got a batch of free plays for joining the Player's Club.  Came home with almost $300 and got it off the Free Plays.  I played the Wheel of Fortune game, won most of it  there.  I cashed out the winnings..then went and layed the $20 cash I had brought with me.  Lost all that. LOL*


----------



## SeaBreeze

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday was rough, with taking my cat to the vet to be put down. They were very kind and she went peacefully but I cried buckets.


Very sad news....hugs.


----------



## dseag2

We visited the Dallas Arboretum today.  It is about 5 minutes from our house.  We needed to visit one last time because we have started skipping right from Winter into Summer.  Today was 85 degrees.  Saturday and Sunday will be record temps... 94 and 97 degrees.  But everything was lush and blooming at the arboretum.  It was therapeutic.


----------



## mrstime

It was a busy morning running around hit several places and wore a mask..........my DH and our son are not feeling very well. So when I picked up a couple of prescriptions at the pharmacy I asked for 2 covid rapid tests. DH has covid, then we took the other test over to our son. He tested positive too. I don't need to test, I would probably test positive as well even though I have no symptoms. Thank goodness we all got the vaccines and boosted!  They don't feel real well but not so bad as to need a doctor or hospital! Tonight I just feel tired..........all that running around and the last stop was Walmart for some needed stuff.


----------



## Furryanimal

Another day at the cricket


----------



## katlupe

Today looks like a nice day so hoping I can get my walk outside in. Making homemade coleslaw this morning. Later I have to rewrite my budget sheet since I messed up the original one I did. After that not sure what I will be doing but if I can get the vacuuming done that would be a plus. 

Yesterday I took part in a book discussion on YouTube live. It was the first time I did something like that and I really enjoyed it. We are going to be doing it every Wednesday until we finish the book. Of course, I am almost done with the book already. When you read a book yourself your brain processes it based on your own thoughts and opinions. Discussing it with others presents their opinions and actually opens your mind to viewing it in other ways.


----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday was rough, with taking my cat to the vet to be put down.  They were very kind and she went peacefully but I cried buckets.
> 
> Today is a new day...  slept in, errands in town.  Looking forward to daily Mass in our small chapel, then lunch and later afternoon coffee and a good book on the back porch, listening to the birds chirp.
> 
> Hope y'all are having a good day. =)


So sorry about the loss of your cat. I know it is not easy.


----------



## hawkdon

Sorry about your cat...it's only been about 6 weeks for
mine....miss the heck out of him too!!! Today I woke with
very bad arthritis in right shoulder, so am just taking it
easy...took a strong prescript pain pill which leaves me
a little woozy, so not doing much of anything...got to
refill my weekly med boxes...then just watch the boob
tube I guess.....not feeling the cooking either, had a bowl of
cereal for bkfast, dunno about supper...maybe a cold 
sandwich.....tired of this cloudy gloomy weather too,,,,but
oh well cain't do much about anything!!!!!


----------



## Jackie23

This is laundry day, thinking I'll make chili this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Pleasant day today, sunny with some clouds, but really quite humid... took some pics in the village of the Ewes with their lambs... I've put pics of the village on the Photo thread..  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/just-an-ordinary-day-in-my-life-pics.70836/page-3

..here's one of the pics I took today, can't get near them because they're protective of the lambs, so they ran away as soon as I approached the gate...







Took a drive to the Mall.. and bought a few things in the designer outlet which is a about a 20 mile round trip ... got this lovely bath & shower creme in the blue bottle.. I'll keep that bottle when the soap is finished and refill it... it's from Italy.. It's larger in real life than in the pic, the lemon soap is a huge bar... so it makes the bath soap look small..






The lemon soap isn't for the bathroom...it's for my smalls drawer.. it's just so fragrant... much more than cheaper soap... 

Just gonna go look at what to make for dinner..I got  a 3 cheese bloomer loaf today... might have some of  that with some cold cuts and salad...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Pleasant day today, sunny with some clouds, but really quite humid... took some pics in the village of the Ewes with their lambs... I've put pics of the village on the Photo thread..  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/just-an-ordinary-day-in-my-life-pics.70836/page-3
> 
> ..here's one of the pics I took today, can't get near them because they're protective of the lambs, so they ran away as soon as I approached the gate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a drive to the Mall.. and bought a few things in the designer outlet which is a about a 20 mile round trip ... got this lovely bath & shower creme in the blue bottle.. I'll keep that bottle when the soap is finished and refill it... it's from Italy.. It's larger in real life than in the pic, the lemon soap is a huge bar... so it makes the bath soap look small..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lemon soap isn't for the bathroom...it's for my smalls drawer.. it's just so fragrant... much more than cheaper soap...
> 
> Just gonna go look at what to make for dinner..I got  a 3 cheese bloomer loaf today... might have some of  that with some cold cuts and salad...


@hollydolly i *love* the Italian pump bottle… like fine art 

changed out the shower curtain this AM… what a tedious job! I really needed three hands…

found two new pairs of sandals on sale… my old ones finally gave up the ghost. These casual ones I’m wearing right now are very comfy 

I’ve been to the chiropractor for a second lidocaine injection for my back.  Supposed to get them in a series of three.  We’ll see how it does.  

now sitting on the screened-in porch, sipping a smoothie and pondering what to read.  Practicing retirement


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to wipe down some walls .Or walk Mac,, to nice to stay inside.


----------



## Leann

Continuing my Spring cleaning today. Windows are open, birds are singing. The hummingbirds have finally arrived. I filled the feeders for them a few days ago. I'll change the nectar sometime today. I may even find my way to the basement and begin going through all of those boxes...sigh.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Pleasant day today, sunny with some clouds, but really quite humid... took some pics in the village of the Ewes with their lambs... I've put pics of the village on the Photo thread..  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/just-an-ordinary-day-in-my-life-pics.70836/page-3
> 
> ..here's one of the pics I took today, can't get near them because they're protective of the lambs, so they ran away as soon as I approached the gate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a drive to the Mall.. and bought a few things in the designer outlet which is a about a 20 mile round trip ... got this lovely bath & shower creme in the blue bottle.. I'll keep that bottle when the soap is finished and refill it... it's from Italy.. It's larger in real life than in the pic, the lemon soap is a huge bar... so it makes the bath soap look small..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lemon soap isn't for the bathroom...it's for my smalls drawer.. it's just so fragrant... much more than cheaper soap...
> 
> Just gonna go look at what to make for dinner..I got  a 3 cheese bloomer loaf today... might have some of  that with some cold cuts and salad...


These are all lovely items!


----------



## Pinky

@CinnamonSugar


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hot here. Pushing 90 and humid. It's a swamp out there...air you can wear. Tomorrow is going to be nasty with a 100% chance of rain and thunderstorms. Swell.

I stayed away from SF yesterday because I knew the abortion thing would be front and center and wouldn't be able to sit on my hands. Today I didn't sit on my hands, but at least I kept it short.

So...yanno how "nobody wants to work"? Well. We have a person who transferred here from a store in Texas where she worked for a year in their deli. She "wants" to work 40 hours, but wants hours that don't exist...mostly in the middle of the night. Our store closes at 11pm, opens at 6 am. She was scheduled today at 6 am. Didn't call. Nobody heard from her. Supervisor texted her at 9 am and was informed that "something came up" so she wouldn't be in.

In the olden days, if you couldn't bother to call your supervisor, you no longer had a job. Now? The attitude seems to be that since we're so short-handed, there's no need to bother to call because nobody will get fired for not showing up.

Said employee also has two other jobs, one is scheduling for her own business (catering, I think) and the other is home health care. Until last Saturday, whenever she was at work (whether in the deli or with us in the bakery), she was On. The. Phone. The. Entire. Shift. That's not an exaggeration...wearing the phone in the ear made it possible. She spent a lot of time scheduling her business and a lot time having to do with her home health care job.

So. Last Friday a bulletin was posted next to the time clock reminding employees in general, but the bulletin was aimed at her, that when they're on the clock, they're _Kroger_ employees, and that personal use of their phones is absolutely not permitted except in case of an emergency.

I'm wondering why adults need to be told that stuff.

Our 40/hr/wk student announced yesterday that he can now only work three 8-hour days/wk. He's also leaving at the end of July because he's going to go to college in Ohio.

I worked an extra hour today. Supervisor pleaded with me to work this Sunday and next Sunday. Next week I'll be off Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday recovering from oral surgery, and since our pay period starts on Sunday, it'll help me on payday. The following Sunday, The Phone Employee and the student both have to be off. I'm such a pushover...said yes. Supervisor is just one person.

Sigh.


----------



## Pappy

Went up to our old plant and flower nursery to get some advice about our plants outside. Son-of-a-gun, there is a gas station there now. Been a few years since we been there.  

Had to drop off a package to return to Amazon. I bought a nice microwave egg poacher and when I got it, it was just thrown into a envelope. No packaging, no instructions and no lid. Getting a bit tired of the service from Amazon lately.


----------



## HoneyNut

I had my 'welcome to medicare' first checkup this morning, along with a pneumonia shot, a screening-for-hepC, misc other blood tests, and a prescription for blood pressure.  My bp readings have been high for at least a few years but I never mentioned it because they were normal at my doctor appointments, but it was a little high today at the doctor's office so I mentioned the readings I usually get so now poof I'm on meds.

They are also supposed to call me to set up a bone-density test and a mammogram.  Oh the joy of getting old!

Since I had to wait for my prescriptions at the pharmacy, I used the time to go get my first real haircut since the pandemic started.  All this time I've been cutting it myself, so it was a wee bit uneven (understatement!).  They shampoo'd me with a lavender-mint scented shampoo and every once in a while I suddenly get a whiff of the scent which was confusing while I was eating my lunch before I realized what the smell was.


----------



## RadishRose

HoneyNut said:


> I had my 'welcome to medicare' first checkup this morning, along with a pneumonia shot, a screening-for-hepC, misc other blood tests, and a prescription for blood pressure.  My bp readings have been high for at least a few years but I never mentioned it because they were normal at my doctor appointments, but it was a little high today at the doctor's office so I mentioned the readings I usually get so now poof I'm on meds.
> 
> They are also supposed to call me to set up a bone-density test and a mammogram.  Oh the joy of getting old!
> 
> Since I had to wait for my prescriptions at the pharmacy, I used the time to go get my first real haircut since the pandemic started.  All this time I've been cutting it myself, so it was a wee bit uneven (understatement!).  They shampoo'd me with a lavender-mint scented shampoo and every once in a while I suddenly get a whiff of the scent which was confusing while I was eating my lunch before I realized what the smell was.


Good. Take care of yourself!


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Went up to our old plant and flower nursery to get some advice about our plants outside. Son-of-a-gun, there is a gas station there now. Been a few years since we been there.
> 
> Had to drop off a package to return to Amazon. I bought a nice microwave egg poacher and when I got it, it was just thrown into a envelope. No packaging, no instructions and no lid. Getting a bit tired of the service from Amazon lately.


Remember  Amazon is not a store... it's made up of thousands of stores...


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Remember  Amazon is not a store... it's made up of thousands of stores...


Yes, this definitely came from a drop shipper. When Amazon ask me how I liked my purchase from, a foreign name I can’t pronounce, I let them know what I think of this shipper.


----------



## feywon

Did laundry this morning. Waiting on firewood delivery now.  Nights still getting down near freezing. Most days beautiful but windy. Which raises worry about wildfires. So far so good. Bigger fires far south of us and over eastern ridge so so prevailing winds mostly away from us.

But even when nights warm enough we don't have a fire we'll keep getting wood every 4 to 6 weeks.  That way it gets more 'seasoned' and hopefully will get thru next winter without having any anxiety about getting delivery. Tho current guy most reliable we've had.


----------



## Murrmurr

Today's quest - find some canned cat food that Pixel will actually like. Lately, just finding _any_ canned cat food is challenge enough.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I had my 'welcome to medicare' first checkup this morning, along with a pneumonia shot, a screening-for-hepC, misc other blood tests, and a prescription for blood pressure.  My bp readings have been high for at least a few years but I never mentioned it because they were normal at my doctor appointments, but it was a little high today at the doctor's office so I mentioned the readings I usually get so now poof I'm on meds.
> 
> They are also supposed to call me to set up a bone-density test and a mammogram.  Oh the joy of getting old!
> 
> Since I had to wait for my prescriptions at the pharmacy, I used the time to go get my first real haircut since the pandemic started.  All this time I've been cutting it myself, so it was a wee bit uneven (understatement!).  They shampoo'd me with a lavender-mint scented shampoo and every once in a while I suddenly get a whiff of the scent which was confusing while I was eating my lunch before I realized what the smell was.


Congratulations on having your "Welcome to Medicare" checkup. I had mine last year. You're right...the joy of getting old


----------



## Leann

Murrmurr said:


> Today's quest - find some canned cat food that Pixel will actually like. Lately, just finding _any_ canned cat food is challenge enough.


@Murrmurr I actually saw two women arguing over canned cat food last month in the grocery store


----------



## dseag2

I went to the gym, then I hand-washed my car.  I use a leaf blower to dry my car, so I'm sure any neighbors passing by are are thinking WTH.  My car is my "garage queen" so as long as I'm physically able I will save $20 and hand wash her.  She is almost 6 y/o, paid off, with 26k miles, so I guess she will be my last.


----------



## katlupe

After reading the thread on decluttering it has inspired me to work on cleaning out and organizing my kitchen cupboards and three dresser drawers this week-end. 

Since I did not make my coleslaw or a number of other things on my list for yesterday I will be doing those today. 

Our weather has been really nice and I am hopeful that it will stay that way for a few days. Yesterday I went to the park across the street and sat in the sunshine. Since I am not able to use my mobile chair right now, I am walking with my walker so I usually can't walk to the park two days in a row. I will see how I am later today. Maybe I can do it. 

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny hot  day .. despite the forecast being for heavy cloud..... 


This morning I got the Ivy cut back which has grown tremendously in the last 2 weeks even tho' we've had very little rain.
 I also got the bird feeders cleaned and refilled , and the Bird bath emptied, cleaned , and refilled... 

I noticed on my bank statement that TkMaxx charged me twice yesterday.. very weird situation, on my statement for yesterdays date..  the amount I paid  which is correct but then next to that is an amount for £11.98 for the same day.. on my card, which I most certainly didn't spend ... ..so I've called them, the manager is flummoxed because as he rightly says the card would need to have been present for the second item to have been charged to it ..but  of course it wasn't., so he's taken the transaction number and till number.. and he's supposed to be calling me back this afternoon.. .


----------



## MickaC

Got my mower all serviced up yesterday, ready to go, my mower is a walking kind, but the front wheels are self driven.
My front and back yard is officially snow free, as of yesterday.
Going to start yard cleanup today, really late this year, because of all the crappy weather.
Might only get today in, maybe only a short day, forecast for rain for this afternoon and tomorrow, wind up to 80 winds tomorrow..


----------



## Colleen

dseag2 said:


> I went to the gym, then I hand-washed my car.  I use a leaf blower to dry my car, so I'm sure any neighbors passing by are are thinking WTH.  My car is my "garage queen" so as long as I'm physically able I will save $20 and hand wash her.  She is almost 6 y/o, paid off, with 26k miles, so I guess she will be my last.
> 
> View attachment 220068




My husband has always used his leaf blower to dry the truck. Works like a charm  We're also paid off and our 6 year old truck is in tip top condition. We brought it here to PA from AZ so no rust and low mileage, too


----------



## Colleen

Going out in the rain to pick up a grocery order, then back home to pack up the kitchen and bathroom that will be remodeled starting next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I got a bit carried away in the back garden. I hadn't intended to cut the hedges.. but.. I heard there may be showers tomorrow, so I got the long reach hedge trimmer out, and topped all the hedging... it's very heavy ( the hedge trimmer) so I had to keep stopping for a few seconds.. but I got it all done, and raked up.. but it's soo hot & humid today, I literally had sweat pouring down my face.. despite only having shorts and sleeveless top on... . My back is complaining now, so I may have to go and get a heat pad... but the garden is looking very pretty, bluebells are out, hydrangeas , and lilies are looking fab... I put a tiny  drop of blue water dye in the bird bath, so it sparkles like a swimming pool in the sun , and the birds don't mind it at all... 

Got the Debit card problem sorted out..all is ok..thank goodness..


----------



## Trila

I stayed in bed late this morning.  I'd like to say that I "slept in", but my shoulder hurt too much for any sleep to be happening. . So, once I got up, I started my new daily routine of PT.  I manage to do about 1/3 of the exercises, before  has the coffee  ready.  Next is drink my , and talk to my friend in Scotland.  That's all done, so I will be making breakfast.

Other than more PT, I'm not sure what mischief I'll be getting into today.


----------



## GoneFishin

Called a couple of buddies up and got together for


some practice
 


Just kidding.


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> Called a couple of buddies up and got together for
> View attachment 220117
> 
> some practice
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


Getting the band back together?!!!!  LOL


----------



## Em in Ohio

Bemoaning the all-day rain on the one day my yard helper has free.   /-;


----------



## OneEyedDiva

AnnieA said:


> Taking the van in to replace a cracked windshield.
> 
> Recovering from hosting these precious girls for the weekend at my brother's house (niece at the back). They had just finished makeovers in this pic.  Lovely ladies ...too much teen energy though!  Wish so that I still had it.
> 
> View attachment 218747


They are beautiful young ladies. Makeovers must've been fun. My granddaughter would have loved to be in on that! How she went from our "baby girl" to the gorgeous perfectly made up young lady she is now...still can't get over it ! Best of success to them all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I have to put away the rest of yesterday's laundry. I mopped the floors this morning and will have to put down some Ortho Home Defense around the walls because I saw an ant in here yesterday. I do get ants every year. One year we had a breed that was so aggressive, I couldn't believe it. OHD took care of them in a couple of days. I have to go to the post office too. I hope I can make it in between the showers. 

I had to call the Division of Pension and Benefits again. The application to change my Medicare plan from Open Access to PPO which I was assured went through (to Aetna) did not according to an Aetna representative. I was actually very pleasantly surprised that after the automated prompts were finished, I got a human immediately. Waits have been anywhere from 15 minutes to almost an hour. I'm feeling kind of tired so I hoping to just to relax and catch up on my T.V. watching later on.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I made an early morning run to Walmart.
Got everything  that was on my list except my favorite tomato plants.

Not sure if we will  go to local greenhouses in search of them this afternoon.
I  'might'  bring home  flowers instead of Tomato plants.


----------



## Trish

It's been a lovely day today, warm but with a cool breeze.  I bought another pair of Next 3/4 length leggings.  Ladies (and gents of course) cropped, lightweight leggings are great for wearing under light summer dresses - what a shame they weren't available when Marilyn Monroe was with us, it would have saved her the embarrassment of showing off her knickers


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Well, I got a bit carried away in the back garden. I hadn't intended to cut the hedges.. but.. I heard there may be showers tomorrow, so I got the long reach hedge trimmer out, and topped all the hedging... it's very heavy ( the hedge trimmer) so I had to keep stopping for a few seconds.. but I got it all done, and raked up.. but it's soo hot & humid today, I literally had sweat pouring down my face.. despite only having shorts and sleeveless top on... . My back is complaining now, so I may have to go and get a heat pad... but the garden is looking very pretty, bluebells are out, hydrangeas , and lilies are looking fab... I put a tiny  drop of blue water dye in the bird bath, so it sparkles like a swimming pool in the sun , and the birds don't mind it at all...
> 
> Got the Debit card problem sorted out..all is ok..thank goodness..


Sounds nice to be working in your garden. I miss mine so like to hear about other gardens.


----------



## Kaila

GoneFishin said:


> Just kidding.


awww, too bad...  
It looked like lots of fun there!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Sounds nice to be working in your garden. I miss mine so like to hear about other gardens.



My first daisy of the year!  For you @katlupe 
(I'm not sure what this flower is, but it grows with all of my various dasies....so that's what I call it)


----------



## HoneyNut

Continued to go through my house of stuff to sort for give away/throw away.  When I got far down the towels in the second bathroom I came to towels that were folded like my mom did, so they must have been there unused all these years.  I had to stop and hug a towel for a little.

I also had found a place that accepts wig donations for cancer patients, so I took my wig and fake hair bangs/fringes and a bunch of 'hairy hats' that I'd gotten when I had cancer 8 years ago to their place.  

Found some soft turds in my cat's litter box which was great because he's been having a constipation problem and the vet said to mix a quarter teaspoon of miralax into his food twice a day.  I'm so happy it is working.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Turns out I never made it to the post office yesterday, nor did I post my clothes away; I was just too tired. Also when I called about the order (diabetes supplies) which should have been there the last time I went, I found out the company probably didn't put my P.O. box number on the package. I didn't feel like waiting in line, then for a clerk to check everywhere if it's in some post office twilight zone. And I won't go to the post office on a Saturday. I will put those clothes away though.

It's 3:29 a.m. and I just finished breakfast about 16 minutes ago.  I have a lab appointment at 11:30, the latest I've ever gone for bloodwork. I'll shower and make my salats (prayers) before sunrise. Maybe I'll get back to one of the movies I'm watching but  I definitely want to take a nap because when I'm awake, I want to eat.  Later I'll dust and straighten up around here a bit,


----------



## Sliverfox

Today's plan are undecided, cloudy with few rain clouds hanging around.

Updating  my search for tomato plants,, bought some from first Amish owned  greenhouse we stopped at.
The  flower arrangements in  pots  were  selling quickly.
They had some very pretty  color combinations.

I like  the black eyed Susan vine , bought a pot of each  color to put in front of garage.
Will take  sometime for them to grow & drape over their pots.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Today's plan are undecided, cloudy with few rain clouds hanging around.
> 
> Updating  my search for tomato plants,, bought some from first Amish owned  greenhouse we stopped at.
> The  flower arrangements in  pots  were  selling quickly.
> They had some very pretty  color combinations.
> 
> I like  the black eyed Susan vine , bought a pot of each  color to put in front of garage.
> Will take  sometime for them to grow & drape over their pots.


I love black eyed Susans! So pretty!


----------



## Pinky

Daughter and SIL are here. We're ordering in Japanese food, and they had scrumptious pastries delivered to us last night. I'm getting hungry!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Daughter and SIL are here. We're ordering in Japanese food, and they had scrumptious pastries delivered to us last night. I'm getting hungry!


Enjoy your family day Pinks....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Enjoy your family day Pinks....


Ta, Hols 
They're ordering online. I'm starving!


----------



## Lavinia

Went out on my bike this morning for a visit to the park. It's been a long time since I had the energy to go cycling as the virus I caught has drained me. It was lovely to see everything looking green again and the woods were a carpet of bluebells and wild garlic.


----------



## katlupe

Early this morning I cleaned out a file folder in the file cabinet. Doing one a day till I am finished. All papers that are blank on the back, I cut in fourths and put them in my scrap paper box. Had breakfast, took a trip to the dumpster and then a walk in both the parks across the street and took pictures. Came back and cleaned the bunny cage. Now taking a rest while I cook chicken for supper. 

Oh no, my Nuwave quit and the lights over the cupboards went off. Checked my electric box and nothing shows as being blown. Moved the Nuwave to the other side of the kitchen to finish cooking the chicken. The lights are off for now. Sonny is supposed to come here tomorrow to work on Jazzy so maybe he can fix it for me. Or else I will wait for Rich, my maintenance man on Monday. I can live without it.

Today Sonny took his dog, Cinnamon to the vet and she got all her shots, a blood test, wormed and was micro chipped. He said she was real good. She will have to go back for a booster. $200. bucks but he said it is worth it so that he knows she is in good health. One of his fakebook friends said it was a waste of money micro chipping because nobody is going to scan a dog.........???? I thought that was done so when a dog got lost and was taken to a shelter they would scan them. So many dogs end up in a shelter and are not micro chipped and if they were I think they would be found much faster.


----------



## Pappy

Did some catch up things around the house today. Took the laundry out to the laundry room, helped mom make our bed, fixed our lunch and just got out of the shower and getting ready to read and Facebook. Good day to stay in again. Showers and high 80s.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Babysitting 6 mo. old twin great-grandsons from PA!  I'm just home briefly to take care of my dog and then I go back.  It's wonderful!


----------



## oldaunt

Scrubbing down the bathroom "sickroom" since my elderly cat died this morning and no longer needs it..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

oldaunt said:


> Scrubbing down the bathroom "sickroom" since my elderly cat died this morning and no longer needs it..


So sorry, @oldaunt … I hope you have happy memories of her time with you


----------



## David777

As a usual pre-sunrise senior riser, after powering up my downstairs living room computers at 6am, climbed stairs back up, laid back down then read pages 25 to 35 of the 500+ page Ray Kuriel "The Singularity is Near" best seller before feeling I had better things to do this weekend day 1 morning, especially a multi-stage image processing task I'd already invested at least 10 visually intense hours of dual window panel comparison for what looks sharpest, on Friday and then manually painting whatever section in manually with a sized image circle brush..  But gave me some motivation for brief diversions to break up my home bound days over the next couple weeks.     Amazon Used book for $6.80 (incl sh)  hardcover in my USPS box Friday afternoon. 

So after getting up from reading in good through west morning window sky light, continued work on a 6000 by 4000 pixel San Jose Municipal Rose Garden close-up multi small rose subject with an excellent mix of warm pastel and light yellow colors.  A dense ground hugging rose bush I shot 2 days ago on a light variable breeze Thursday morning that am focus stack blending 38 shots at different focus distances the software then chooses which shot file's XY small pixel zone has highest frequencies to choose that phosphor's shot one file source from the 38 possible shots.

Later noonish lost something of modest value walking on urban streets due to not zipping up a fleece jacket side pocket as I habitually do if going out but may leave open if am looking for something else to put in, especially sunglasses. Live and learn even for we olde wise ones.  Mid afternoon lunch from 7-11 had a Twix Ice Cream bar then a Monterey Jack Chicken Taquito and binging on sweets while watching at now half time, Warriors leading Grizzlies. A few hot 3 point shooters but the  bragger highlight will be with 2.1 seconds left, inbount to Ja Marant who with a strong 2 arm push motion sent the ball in from behind the half court line.  Sure to be on this weekend's highlights.

add 8pm...
My plan hatched for tomorrow Sunday Mothers with chilly upper 50s partly cloud breezy forecast, will be to study the SJ Municipal Rose Garden map during the early morning and come up with a route I'll print out a highlight path for late morning with peak visitors going by every section of roses while wearing my GoPro8 helmet cam.  So will want to shoot from the sunlit east sides of rose bush sections.  Also will start by climbing up the perimeter wall for an overall view up a bit.


----------



## oldaunt

CinnamonSugar said:


> So sorry, @oldaunt … I hope you have happy memories of her time with you


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny warm day today.. Just been sitting out in the garden assembling the new Bird bath fountain....another job the estranged o/h would usually have done..


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunny warm day today.. Just been sitting out in the garden assembling the new Bird bath fountain....another job the estrnaged o/h would usually have done..


Holly,thanks for posting your bird bath,like it Sue


----------



## Sliverfox

I think I will plant  the tomato plants,, maybe pot up the flowers I bought.

We ate out yesterday, did lot of  traveling  around too.
Must have sat too long in the car,,knee  & hip  bothering me.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,was a tad nippy 43 but the sun was out. I didn't go far just 1 time around the apt complex
This morning will be walking to church for 10:30 service, may walk home, perfect day for a stroll
After lunch I hope to have a 'family zoom meeting with my nieces&nephews since my brother&sister in law are in Utah this week hiking.I emailed my niece, Liz couple days ago asking if we could do this, last time was in Dec She said would tell her siblings, maybe my sister,Mary{she lives in England} will join us
The rest of my day read local paper,my book, try to get another walk in


----------



## Pepper

Leaving soon for Mother's Day Brunch at my DIL.  Her parents, of course, are attending too.  I'm hungry.  I love Brunch, though unfortunately no more mimosas for moi.  Expect to have a great day, after all, my son & grandson will be there!


----------



## hollydolly

Hope you all enjoy your Mothers day...and have glroious weather like we do today ... MD  was back in March for us..


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> View attachment 220238
> My first daisy of the year!  For you @katlupe
> (I'm not sure what this flower is, but it grows with all of my various dasies....so that's what I call it)


That flower looks like _Coreopsis _to me.  Love those.
You might look it up, to see.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I love black eyed Susans! So pretty!


I do love those , too. Those will be nice for you to watch grow the vines and then, flower, @Sliverfox


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunny warm day today.. Just been sitting out in the garden assembling the new Bird bath fountain....another job the estrnaged o/h would usually have done..


Those lilies look spectacular, Holly, 
and the birdbath water looks very inviting. 
And it all looks great, due to your attentive care!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Those lilies look spectacular, Holly,
> and the birdbath water looks very inviting.
> And it all looks great, due to your attentive care!


Thanks Kaila,  I have to tell you a secret... the real lilies are further up the garden.. the ones you can see  are Lily solar lights..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Kaila,  I have to tell you a secret... the real lilies are further up the garden.. the ones you can see  are Lily solar lights..


Wow!  I never would have guessed.  They look very nice!
_(Thanks for the heads-up!)_


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Wow!  I never would have guessed.  They look very nice!
> _(Thanks for the heads-up!)_


yes they are very realistic I agree... ..everything else is real tho'...


----------



## hollydolly

Cut the lawns today..should have waited until I'd cut them before taking the photo above..   ..gloriously warm today... now past 5.30pm, got duck legs in the oven for dinner.. gonna coat them in Plum & hoisin sauce then they're cooked.
 I got the Water bowls for the hedgehog family refilled... they're getting through water at a rate of knots.. not spotted them this year yet but I'll catch sight of  them at some point.. just gonna go out when it's dark in the garden at precisely the right time..   still got the bird feeders to refill, only filled them a couple of days ago, the birds seem to be ravenous this year..


----------



## Trila

It was a beautiful day at the Branson Landing, yesterday...sunny and 75°.  We got to see some old friends, fed the sparrows, and watched the Water and Fire show.  We were there during the day, but the only decent video that I could find on YouTube, was recorded at night.


----------



## Trila

oldaunt said:


> Scrubbing down the bathroom "sickroom" since my elderly cat died this morning and no longer needs it..


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Glorious sunny warm day today.. Just been sitting out in the garden assembling the new Bird bath fountain....another job the estranged o/h would usually have done..


Your garden is beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx

It is 1:23 pm and I am still waiting for breakfast in bed.  Ha!  Looks like I'll be waiting another 30 years!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> That flower looks like _Coreopsis _to me.  Love those.
> You might look it up, to see.


Thanks for the tip...the closest that I found was called Coreopis Grandiflora.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Applying the third and final coat of white paint to the back side of the last garage door, and starting on the fabrication of the wheels and hardware for the door track system. Small deck repair at the house, and hopefully time for a walk. The wrens are back, another sign of Spring.




http://imgur.com/GnnprNK




http://imgur.com/Pe60Vl9




http://imgur.com/noyZ2VS


----------



## Sliverfox

Recovering  from helping  hubby  split firewood.

We had a couple who have stopped by 3  or 4 times wanting a load of wood.
Today  hubby was here & they told him where they lived , to drop off the wood.

So he did ,, they weren't  home .
When he  got back,,asked me 'did they pay  for  that load of  wood?'  "'aaa,,no, thought they would pay on delivery."

Chances are we may never see   any money.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Ya want I should have my friend Guido have a "talk with them".



Sliverfox said:


> Chances are we may never see any money.


----------



## Jules

Had my hair cut, walked twice, played bridge (poorly) online and finished up Grace & Frankie.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Cut the lawns today..should have waited until I'd cut them before taking the photo above..   ..gloriously warm today... now past 5.30pm, got duck legs in the oven for dinner.. gonna coat them in Plum & hoisin sauce then they're cooked.
> I got the Water bowls for the hedgehog family refilled... they're getting through water at a rate of knots.. not spotted them this year yet but I'll catch sight of  them at some point.. just gonna go out when it's dark in the garden at precisely the right time..   still got the bird feeders to refill, only filled them a couple of days ago, the birds seem to be ravenous this year..


Hedgehogs are wild?


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Hedgehogs are wild?


yes hedgehogs are wild..lol....seriously didn't you know that Kat?


----------



## GoneFishin

Going to walk to the corner store to get lottery tickets, and then??


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday, Sonny worked on my mobility chair ("Jazzy") and even though the one tire is not fixed yet, he said I can still drive it. So I will try it to the dumpster today. I know I should walk for my exercise but I want to test Jazzy. Maybe I will walk later or something. I told him if my tire causes me to be stranded to expect a call for me and then he has to come here immediately to rescue me. 

My son surprised me by coming by to tell me happy mother's day yesterday. Even though he comes here all the time, sometimes he does not see or talk to me on special days (due to his disability). Not his fault. I was happy with that.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yes hedgehogs are wild..lol....seriously didn't you know that Kat?


No, I have only seen them in a pet store.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> No, I have only seen them in a pet store.


Hedgehog in a Pet store ?...noooo......they don't like humans, they're very scared of humans...


https://www.peta.org/features/hedgehog-pet-industry/


----------



## Sliverfox

Its going to be a bright sunny day ,,, And here I sit,,, where is  my energy?

I have the feeling I 'blew' it all Sunday,, then stayed up till 1 a.m. reading.


----------



## oldaunt

Guinea pigs are wild too, in South
America where they hunt them for food.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Hedgehog in a Pet store ?...noooo......they don't like humans, they're very scared of humans...
> 
> 
> https://www.peta.org/features/hedgehog-pet-industry/


I researched them and it seems that they are pets here but doesn't sound like they make an ideal pet. I think one of my friends on fakebook has one as a pet. People here keep just about every kind of animal as a pet.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I researched them and it seems that they are pets here but doesn't sound like they make an ideal pet. I think one of my friends on fakebook has one as a pet. People here keep just about every kind of animal as a pet.


aww ... the little family of hedgehogs in my garden would be very sad if locked up...that said , people here keep snakes in tanks no bigger than 5 feet..I hate that. Snakes are not mean to be locked up.. they can't even stretch to their full length...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Waiting for the clock to tick until time to go to the dentist.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> aww ... the little family of hedgehogs in my garden would be very sad if locked up...that said , people here keep snakes in tanks no bigger than 5 feet..I hate that. Snakes are not mean to be locked up.. they can't even stretch to their full length...


Turtles too. I have always liked seeing them outside but hate when I see someone pick them up and box it to take home. I worked in a small factory and a wild turtle lived around the building. One day I came in the break room to see it in a box. When everyone went out for lunch, I let it go. The person who put it in a box kept asking everyone where it was. I didn't say a word.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am going to the Doctor at 8:30am. My sinus problems have become very panful. When I wake up they are *burning*, so is my abdomen, and my feet and and ankles. I have no idea what is going on. Maybe he will have a clue.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good luck @Paco Dennis. I always feel better just having a name put to a thorny medical problem and knowing there's treatment for it!

As for me...the clock isn't ticking fast enough. I'm in between looking forward to being done with it and dreading the (probably painful) recovery.

That reminds me... @Mizmo How's your recovery coming along?


----------



## Paco Dennis

I prefer trying to take care of my own health, but I have a limit apparently. I made the appointment last night when feeling out of options. He had this morning open. Lucky. He said my feet and ankles look ok and it is not that unusual that your feet feel warm/hot. My abdomen is related to an umbilical hernia, and my sinus issues he thought I should try Prednisone. So starts a 2 week "chore" that I will have to make an alarm reminder for, because I forget sometimes why I enter a room.  I feel better for going.


----------



## Kaila

What do those happy outdoor hedgehogs near your house  *eat*? @hollydolly 
Perhaps grubs?

The local _groundhogs, hereabouts,_ (different species of course!)
eat all the plants, so are not welcomed by gardeners of either flowers or of vegetables, even though they are cute, interesting wild animals, of course.


----------



## Kaila

I'm glad you got the doctor's input about your symptoms, @Paco Dennis 
At the least, it's a help that you can stop wondering what they might say, I have sometimes found.  

I hope your recovery from your dental work is not too bad, @Georgiagranny 

Thinking of you often,  @Mizmo  !


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> What do those happy outdoor hedgehogs near your house  *eat*? @hollydolly
> Perhaps grubs?
> 
> The local _groundhogs, hereabouts,_ (different species of course!)
> eat all the plants, so are not welcomed by gardeners of either flowers or of vegetables, even though they are cute, interesting wild animals, of course.


No they don't eat plants.. they eat grubs and insects.. but if say there's a hard frost and they can't reach insects they will eat a supplementary diet left out for them of cat food or similar


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> No they don't eat plants.. they eat grubs and insects.. but if say there's a hard frost and they can't reach insects they will eat a supplementary diet left out for them of cat food or similar


That's very interesting, thank you Holly.
Do they hang around under wild bird feeders, and nibble at tasty seeds that land on the ground in addition?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> That's very interesting, thank you Holly.
> Do they hang around under wild bird feeders, and nibble at tasty seeds that land on the ground in addition?


No, they don't, at least I've never seen them do that... they tend to spend all their time in the garden borders, where I have bark, and I leave little terracotta bowls of water for them, they can easily access insects there..


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you often,  @Mizmo  !


Thanks for your thoughts.....
I am still struggling with recovery mentally and physically. Life activity very limited.
Nurse comes every second day to dress what are supposed to be dissolvable stitches ...21 of them...but she feels they are not dissolvable so waiting now for call from family doctor who is supposed to have report on everything to clarify.  Also lymph node incision under arm showing some  stitches not dissolved
I just cannot believe how disorganized everything has been right from the beginning of this surgery and even prior which I have talked about in previous posts. You just would not believe some of the stuff I could tell you.
...and so life goes on


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Here’s a colorful wined friend to brighten your day, @Mizmo …


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo 

We are sending you warm wishes and hopes.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went to the hospital for bloodwork and  preadmission paperwork for my surgery.  I have to go back on the 19th to do a covid test.  They gave me the test kit with the vial I have to spit into..so I go to the hospital, spit into the vial and bring it inside to drop off
Now I am on hold with my bank support line. They upgraded their website and I am having issues signing in.  I talked withe them earlier, got signed in for a minute and then kicked out again.  I think because of the number of people trying to all get in at the same time.  I may just wait and call tomorrow*


----------



## Leann

I had a medical appointment first thing this morning which was 45 minutes away from where I live. All went well (thank you, God). On my way home I did a few errands. Walked the dog twice already and will walk her again this evening. Worked on my financial spreadsheet, did some housework and watched the hummingbirds at the feeders outside my front window. Also had a nice long conversation with my sister. She's four years older than I am. We're lifelong very best friends.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> Here’s a colorful wined friend to brighten your day, @Mizmo …
> 
> View attachment 220550


Lol I just re-read what I posted…. Should be *winged* friend, not wined! Hahah


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo, glad that you checked in because I was just going to ask.  Sending hugs to help you through the day.


----------



## Mizmo

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lol I just re-read what I posted…. Should be *winged* friend, not wined! Hahah


Hahaha...yes saw that but I did not mind having a tipsy.. winged friend
thanks


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @Mizmo, glad that you checked in because I was just going to ask.  Sending hugs to help you through the day.


----------



## john19485

Went for my walk this morning , it was cold , my blood pressure was down, I stayed inside most of the day, made DVD audio copies of my book,  going camping at Joe's campground in southern , Utah ,Friday, with the whole family.


----------



## Trila

I had a nice day with my Mom.  She won a gift certificate to one of the Mexican restaurants in town, so we had a nice lunch.  Ran around town a little, then back to her house and played a ball toss game that I had given her.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Georgiagranny

I survived. On an ascending pain scale of 1-10, I'm at 310.6. Lower jaw is swollen and black and blue and looking at me would inspire one to ask "What does the other guy look like?" LOL  I definitely look like I lost.

@CinnamonSugar  Please send me a whole herd of those wined friends. And tell them to bring the bottle and a straw


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I survived. On an ascending pain scale of 1-10, I'm at 310.6. Lower jaw is swollen and black and blue and looking at me would inspire one to ask "What does the other guy look like?" LOL  I definitely look like I lost.
> 
> @CinnamonSugar  Please send me a whole herd of those wined friends. And tell them to bring the bottle and a straw








....Well you've done it, you're brave as a brave thing on a windy desert


----------



## GoneFishin

Going to have coffee with my daughter and son today.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 it was 56,wearing capri pants/sweatshirt just walked back/forth on driveway twice
This morning,I'll be walking to Canopy of Neighbors office to do some filing,I haven't been there in a  couple of weeks, a beautiful morning to take a walk{6 blocks}
At 1pm via Zoom,the last monthly program for this yr' Passages' which is  for older church members.It originally was going to be held at our church,but with the spike of Covid cases, the comm members decided against it
The rest of my day read NYT/local paper, try to get another walk this afternoon since its going to be sunny /warm in the low 70's


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly The "cheeky" picture is what I look like minus the bandana!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly The "cheeky" picture is what I look like minus the bandana!


I'm sure you do... ...what instructions have you been given, does it involve salt water ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yes indeedy. Rinse with salt water every darned time I turn around. One tsp to a cup of warm water. And around 2pm (24 hours after dentures were put in) I have to take them out, clean, rinse mouth again, put dentures back in. Not looking foward to that little exercise one bit but am going to take the pain med about 30 minutes beforehand so that if it hurts, I won't know it  

The dentures look exactly like what my real teeth did. Kudos to the tech who made them. He talked to me when the impressions were made and asked if I had any special instructions. Yup. Make them just like my real teeth because I don't want to look like a Cheshire cat! As we say in the South, "he done good".


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Yes indeedy. Rinse with salt water every darned time I turn around. One tsp to a cup of warm water. And around 2pm (24 hours after dentures were put in) I have to take them out, clean, rinse mouth again, put dentures back in. Not looking foward to that little exercise one bit but am going to take the pain med about 30 minutes beforehand so that if it hurts, I won't know it
> 
> The dentures look exactly like what my real teeth did. Kudos to the tech who made them. He talked to me when the impressions were made and asked if I had any special instructions. Yup. Make them just like my real teeth because I don't want to look like a Cheshire cat! As we say in the South, "he done good".


well you're doing great already....can you tell us how much it all cost ?


----------



## oldaunt

Headed in to the hospital for this years breathing test to see if I still am.......


----------



## Pepper

Going to spend afternoon with my grandson!  My 'usual' day is Wednesday, but it was needed that I switch out the day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly $5,155. A big difference between that and the "estimate" from the dental practice that my insurer sends patients to. They started out at about $2200, then kept moving the goal posts until it was more than $7500 and didn't include the dentures! What's worse is that the practice _very strongly discouraged_ using my dental insurance because they said they'd give me a discount. The $7500+ was their cost_ with_ their discount! Crooks!

The $5,155 cost at this practice includes everything. Adjustments as needed, all aftercare while I'm healing and even one relining down the road when necessary.


----------



## Georgiagranny

oldaunt said:


> Headed in to the hospital for this years breathing test to see if I still am.......


My guess is that you are. In with the good air, out with the bad air...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've filled a BIG bag with clothing for donation ... and another bag with Brica-brac..  all these things I wanted to keep, but  the truth is I've had most of them for a good while, some aren't even worn, so it's a waste to keep them when I've put on weight during covid, and I think they need to be used by someone else...given that I've already bought new clothes to fit my size _now.. 

Also today.. have you any idea how far a 1/3 of a bottle of soy sauce goes if it tips over in the fridge door..*ugh* what a mess.. all over the milk and juice cartons below.. all over the mustard dressing and mayo et al.. and all stuck to the liner in the door which needed all scrubbing down... _


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> _Also today.. have you any idea how far a 1/3 of a bottle of soy sauce goes if it tips over in the fridge door..*ugh* what a mess.. all over the milk and juice cartons below.. all over the mustard dressing and mayo et l.. and all stuck to the liner in the door which needed all scrubbing down... _


Look at it this way: It was an opportunity to clean the fridge. When stuff like that happens in my fridge, the inside gets cleaned. In between spills, it usually looks like a failed biology experiment


----------



## Em in Ohio

Covid is granting me more time with my granddaughter and 6 mo. old twin great-grandsons.  They were scheduled to return to their home in PA today, but when Daddy returned there from being on a road tour, he tested positive for Covid.  He isn't feeling bad, but the babies can't go home for several more days.  While I'm sorry for his Covid and their continuing separation, I'm fine with more time with the twins!


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> As a friend, I beg you: please don't jerry-rig and slapdash patch this house, Deb.  Now that better weather has arrive, ask neighbors, check Yelp reviews, talk to church friends, etc., for handyman recommendations and HIRE PEOPLE TO FIX THINGS PROPERLY.  Otherwise, before you know it, this house will closely resemble your last.


I did mention this to the neighbor across the street when we were chatting a few days ago. His house is probably the same age as mine (around 30 years) and he said he had all new windows put in 5 years ago. Seems to me window should last a lot longer than that.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I did mention this to the neighbor across the street when we were chatting a few days ago. His house is probably the same age as mine (around 30 years) and he said he had all new windows put in 5 years ago. Seems to me window should last a lot longer than that.


I had new windows installed about 15 years ago..not because there was anything wrong with the originals which had been there since the mid 50's.. but to have double glazing ...


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I did mention this to the neighbor across the street when we were chatting a few days ago. His house is probably the same age as mine (around 30 years) and he said he had all new windows put in 5 years ago. Seems to me window should last a lot longer than that.





hollydolly said:


> I had new windows installed about 15 years ago..not because there was anything wrong with the originals which had been there since the mid 50's.. but to have double glazing ...


I'm in a peculiar position with this.  DH & I have been in this house for 37 years.  We did extensive remodeling plus kept up on repairs, upkeep and many updates.  Nearing 70, we've been putting off further investments in our home because we don't know how long we'll remain in it.  

What we're considering...

Ripping up all the (13 year old and somewhat tired) wall to wall carpeting (except bedrooms) and having hardwood flooring or laminate wood flooring installed.  Plus getting interior of the house repainted as long as we're going through all that aggravation and furniture moving? 

Also thinking about having solar panels installed.      

Or not.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

In the “You Can’t Make This Stuff Up” department—

my younger daughter and I are planning a trip to Colorado in June; plans have been in the works since March. We reserved an Airbnb in one town about a month ago. Just this week, we started coordinating airline flights so we would arrive and depart close in time to each other — I’m flying in from GA, she’s in Minnesota.

We were patting ourselves on the back for managing flights that would arrive within 20 min of each other.

today I was looking back over our correspondence looking for the name of a town we wanted to visit when I realized — I’m flying into Colorado Springs but Denver was mentioned at one point…. So I checked with her… sure enough, her ticket is for *Denver* lol.

good thing we caught it now instead of arriving at two different airports and wasting time sending panicked texts back and forth! . Since she’s handling the rent-a-car, she’ll obtain that and drive from Denver to Colorado Springs… I’ll catch an Uber from the airport and meet her at the B&B.

stay tune for the next exciting episode of “vacation Planning”


----------



## Leann

Relatively quiet day here which I loved. Tomorrow some work on my house commences so it will be noisy. 

Constant stream of hummingbirds at the feeders all day today. Such sweet little birds.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I'm in a peculiar position with this.  DH & I have been in this house for 37 years.  We did extensive remodeling plus kept up on repairs, upkeep and many updates.  Nearing 70, we've been putting off further investments in our home because we don't know how long we'll remain in it.
> 
> What we're considering...
> 
> Ripping up all the (13 year old and somewhat tired) wall to wall carpeting (except bedrooms) and having hardwood flooring or laminate wood flooring installed.  Plus getting interior of the house repainted as long as we're going through all that aggravation and furniture moving?
> 
> Also thinking about having solar panels installed.
> 
> Or not.


I understand ya.. I'm in just about exactly the same position. I've had this house for almost 43 years..  and like you , all repairs and maintenance kept up over those years , .. decided not to take the carpet up in the livingroom because altho' many do it here,  my house would just feel too cold without it in winter. ( California is a whole different kettle of fish)>.   Really the whole house could do with a big new makeover .. ..but today I started painting the doors in the hall, just because they looked kinda off white, and now I soon realised that with the arthritis so bad in my right hand, it was painful to do that job, and I still have several more to do.
 I've been mulling over whether to get decorators in for the hall stairs and landing.. and perhaps the livingroom.., but , I'm thinking.. hmmmmm.. I don't know whether to spend that money if I'm not going to stay here, and then I'll need the money to furnish and potentially decorate a new place.... but by the same token I don't want to find myself not doing it and still living  with it 5 years from now.


----------



## Mizmo

A friend took me out on a shopping trip. Went to local Walmart since it is one stop shopping.  Got what I needed
 First one since before surgery. So good to get out into the world again
Could never have done it by myself
Amen to good friends


----------



## Don M.

Today is my wife's birthday....so, we went to the casino for a few hours and had some fun.  I broke even, and she won a bit, then we had a nice free dinner.....a pretty nice day.


----------



## Kaila

Got a hummingbird feeder put outdoors, near my window.
I hope to see some of them visiting me, this year!

Years ago, I had plenty of them come, but none in recent years, and I don't know why.
I am happy to have it out there, now though, in case they do come!


----------



## Murrmurr

Michelle will be leaving for Louisiana early tomorrow morning to go see her parents. Her dad had emergency heart surgery this morning and he'll be in the hospital for a while. Her mom said he's doing ok, but Michelle's worried, naturally. She'll probably stay through the weekend.

So I'm on my own again for the 1st time in a year. Whoohoo! Partayyy!!  ... (reality> )


----------



## john19485

Did my walk this morning , had an ear infection just pushed thru it , mowed my front yard, had two ladies come by to discuss my book, had a neighbor come over and visit


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle will be leaving for Louisiana early tomorrow morning to go see her parents. Her dad had emergency heart surgery this morning and he'll be in the hospital for a while. Her mom said he's doing ok, but Michelle's worried, naturally. She'll probably stay through the weekend.
> 
> So I'm on my own again for the 1st time in a year. Whoohoo! Partayyy!!  ... (reality> )


Safe travels for Michelle and a speedy recovery for her Father!

and Happy Birthday to your wife, @Don M.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to catch up on  a lot of things that haven't  gotten done.

That ranges from getting the tomato plants into the ground,,putting  flowers in hanging pots,, making  some cookies , making lunch,, walking the dog....................And what ever else  happens to side  track me today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Doing? Thinking about what I'm gonna do. Or, as my daddy used to say, hatching a plot.

Since I'm feeling much better today, one thing I'd like to get done is deadheading the iris that are done.

First things first. Gotta get dressed.


----------



## katlupe

Planning another walk today after I go to the dumpster. Then will check out the laundry room when I am back to see if it is busy or not. If not, I will do my laundry. After breakfast I will do some paperwork for my son. Coffee right now.


----------



## Trila

Leann said:


> Relatively quiet day here which I loved. Tomorrow some work on my house commences so it will be noisy.
> 
> Constant stream of hummingbirds at the feeders all day today. Such sweet little birds.


.


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> In the “You Can’t Make This Stuff Up” department—
> 
> my younger daughter and I are planning a trip to Colorado in June; plans have been in the works since March. We reserved an Airbnb in one town about a month ago. Just this week, we started coordinating airline flights so we would arrive and depart close in time to each other — I’m flying in from GA, she’s in Minnesota.
> 
> We were patting ourselves on the back for managing flights that would arrive within 20 min of each other.
> 
> today I was looking back over our correspondence looking for the name of a town we wanted to visit when I realized — I’m flying into Colorado Springs but Denver was mentioned at one point…. So I checked with her… sure enough, her ticket is for *Denver* lol.
> 
> good thing we caught it now instead of arriving at two different airports and wasting time sending panicked texts back and forth! . Since she’s handling the rent-a-car, she’ll obtain that and drive from Denver to Colorado Springs… I’ll catch an Uber from the airport and meet her at the B&B.
> 
> stay tune for the next exciting episode of “vacation Planning”


 I hardly ever come here first thing in the morning, but today I did.  I'm so glad...you have started my day with a laugh!!!!!


----------



## Pepper

UGH!  Laundry   My day is filled with Laundry.


----------



## Liberty

We're getting two new A/C (HVAC) units.  Should hear from the installer this morning on time line - hope they have the parts, its hard today to get everything together so we hear. Our current units (including the heat pumps) are about 38 years old! Can't complain on that purchase, that's for sure. They can't get the freeon or parts anymore so its time to replace them. Prices keep going up and up!

Going to the airport to pick up the Ohio kids later this afternoon.  Then we're going to have dinner before coming back home. Told son and wife to get their luggage and take the tram over to another terminal that's easier for us to get to...its a nightmare here with construction going on that won't be completed til 2024.

Got the swimming pool water down below "bath water temps" so life is good...lol.

Have a great day, folks.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Doing? Thinking about what I'm gonna do. Or, as my daddy used to say, hatching a plot.
> 
> Since I'm feeling much better today, one thing I'd like to get done is deadheading the iris that are done.
> 
> First things first. Gotta get dressed.


how are you feeling today GG ?


----------



## Trila

Leann said:


> Relatively quiet day here which I loved. Tomorrow some work on my house commences so it will be noisy.
> 
> Constant stream of hummingbirds at the feeders all day today. Such sweet little birds.


I have had "hummers", too....even though I don't put out feeders.  They come up to me and hover in front of my face as if to say hello! 

( @Kaila )


----------



## hollydolly

It's stormy here today.. heavy rain and  quite breezy winds, so I'm pleased to have an excuse to stay home.. I'm painting the downstairs doors .. but unlike previously, I have to take my time doing one at a time because of the arthritis in my dominant hand it hurts like Billy-o to grip the brush. It's amazing how fast this OA has got me.. about 5 years ago I was diagnosed with it, it was a little sore, and had started to swell, but that's how it stayed until this last 6 months and now it's really affecting my grip, my sleep and my life tbh.. 

I wonder if Stress has got anything to with it


----------



## Capt Lightning

Just got back from shopping.  Most prices up, and lots of empty spaces on shelves.  Strangely, the cost of fuel was the same as last week.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> A friend took me out on a shopping trip. Went to local Walmart since it is one stop shopping.  Got what I needed
> First one since before surgery. So good to get out into the world again
> Could never have done it by myself
> Amen to good friends
> View attachment 220707


Good for you!   And I love your graphic!!  LOL


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30,walked halfway down my street,temp was 57, wearing shorts/knit shirt with sweatshirt was refreshing with no wind,birds were chirping,saw thumper/thumperina in our community garden very content chewing on grass
This morning I have an appt to have a CT scan on my partial right knee,a friend is taking me to this facility which is located in Williamsville{burb of Buffalo}. I've lasted 18 yrs with the knee,2 yrs ago I was diganosed with a conditon in the knee where calcium crystals get in between joint cartiledge made it painful to sit for long periods of time{I got out of jury duty}.A couple months ago, the knee was stiff/sore/ at times  painful when I was walking, I can still bend the knee back. I saw my dr last Mon,she suggested I take Aleve twice/day which is helping.I'll be interested to see what the results are
The rest of my day, take a longer walk since the weather is sunny/warm,read NYT/local paper, after dinner tackle NYT crossword puzzle


----------



## Trila

Don M. said:


> Today is my wife's birthday....so, we went to the casino for a few hours and had some fun.  I broke even, and she won a bit, then we had a nice free dinner.....a pretty nice day.


Happy birthday Mrs @Don M.


----------



## Trila

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle will be leaving for Louisiana early tomorrow morning to go see her parents. Her dad had emergency heart surgery this morning and he'll be in the hospital for a while. Her mom said he's doing ok, but Michelle's worried, naturally. She'll probably stay through the weekend.
> 
> So I'm on my own again for the 1st time in a year. Whoohoo! Partayyy!!  ... (reality> )


You'll be too busy with housework to be doing any partying! LOL

I hope all goes well with her Dad.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Much better, thanks. Since I usually work Tuesday through Saturday, I get confused about what day it is. DD thinks it's from the meds. Um...have only taken the antibiotics in the past 24 hours!

The bruising is uglier today, but the pain is much less. Yesterday I had a smoothie and ate some ice cream.  Still not ready to try to bite on anything. This morning I had Ensure for breakfast.

This is one of those times that I'm really glad for my living situation. There have been times when I've hated it, but having all of us under the same roof now has been a lifesaver for me. Nice that I only have to text (because I for sure can't talk!) for DD, DSIL or DGD to come running

On another note, @hollydolly , might it help your arthritic paws if you used braces on your hands/wrists? They can be had just about everywhere, pharmacies, supermarkets, etc.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Planning another walk today after I go to the dumpster. Then will check out the laundry room when I am back to see if it is busy or not. If not, I will do my laundry. After breakfast I will do some paperwork for my son. Coffee right now.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> UGH!  Laundry   My day is filled with Laundry.


...never ending story!  LOL


----------



## GoneFishin

Waiting for my grocery order to be delivered. Then put those away. Then go outside and enjoy the nice sunny day


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Much better, thanks. Since I usually work Tuesday through Saturday, I get confused about what day it is. DD thinks it's from the meds. Um...have only taken the antibiotics in the past 24 hours!
> 
> The bruising is uglier today, but the pain is much less. Yesterday I had a smoothie and ate some ice cream.  Still not ready to try to bite on anything. This morning I had Ensure for breakfast.
> 
> This is one of those times that I'm really glad for my living situation. There have been times when I've hated it, but having all of us under the same roof now has been a lifesaver for me. Nice that I only have to text (because I for sure can't talk!) for DD, DSIL or DGD to come running
> 
> On another note, @hollydolly , might it help your arthritic paws if you used braces on your hands/wrists? They can be had just about everywhere, pharmacies, supermarkets, etc.


Good to hear the pain is manageable and you're able to eat something soft already.. that bodes well ..

With regard to the OA in my hands  ( currently just the right that's causing the pain).. I am actually wearing a brace right now, I do find it helps a lot, and last night the pain was so bad I had to wear it to bed,  but of course during the day I have to take it off to work.. gripping something is hard wearing the splint.. , and of course it's too bulky to wear under rubber gloves when I'm cleaning, so that makes the pain worse....


----------



## Trila

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk around 6:30,walked halfway down my street,temp was 57, wearing shorts/knit shirt with sweatshirt was refreshing with no wind,birds were chirping,saw thumper/thumperina in our community garden very content chewing on grass
> This morning I have an appt to have a CT scan on my partial right knee,a friend is taking me to this facility which is located in Williamsville{burb of Buffalo}. I've lasted 18 yrs with the knee,2 yrs ago I was diganosed with a conditon in the knee where calcium crystals get in between joint cartiledge made it painful to sit for long periods of time{I got out of jury duty}.A couple months ago, the knee was stiff/sore/ at times  painful when I was walking, I can still bend the knee back. I saw my dr last Mon,she suggested I take Aleve twice/day which is helping.I'll be interested to see what the results are
> The rest of my day, take a longer walk since the weather is sunny/warm,read NYT/local paper, after dinner tackle NYT crossword puzzle


Good luck!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's stormy here today.. heavy rain and  quite breezy winds, so I'm pleased to have an excuse to stay home.. I'm painting the downstairs doors .. but unlike previously, I have to take my time doing one at a time because of the arthritis in my dominant hand it hurts like Billy-o to grip the brush. It's amazing how fast this OA has got me.. about 5 years ago I was diagnosed with it, it was a little sore, and had started to swell, but that's how it stayed until this last 6 months and now it's really affecting my grip, my sleep and my life tbh..
> 
> I wonder if Stress has got anything to with it


Might I suggest doing a search on "arthritis exercises for hands"?   It helped me.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Just got back from shopping.  Most prices up, and lots of empty spaces on shelves.  Strangely, the cost of fuel was the same as last week.


Still £1.52 ?... My god I wonder why ours are so much more expensive in England.. . I have an app that updates me on the cheapest garages  for fuel within 5 miles of home.. and usually it's the supermarket... today that's £1.68..per litre...


----------



## Trila

I slept in this morning.  Yesterday, it was sunny and about 91°F (32°C).  We spent several hours spraying weeds around the electric fences....hot, tiring work.  I'm glad that part is done.

Today, we have to go to into town for some new mower blades....the current blades had an altercation with some rocks. The rocks won.  Later, in the evening, we will continue spraying....we have the entire driveway to do.  I expect to sleep well again tonight.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday…I went be-bopping into the Wellness Center for my acupuncture treatment and had the wrong day. My appointment is Thursday, not Tuesday..

Today is a honey-do day for some things that need doing around the house. Might want to work on my memory too.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Might I suggest doing a search on "arthritis exercises for hands"?   It helped me.


Oh I have , believe me... I have squeeze balls which I use every other day, because my fingers now are too painful to close in a fist...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Oh I have , believe me... I have squeeze balls which I use every other day, because my fingers now are too painful to close in a fist...


So sorry to hear about your OA and how it is affecting your grip and quality of life. I've developed little involuntary movements in my fingers which is especially noticeable to me when I'm using the computer or using a touch pad. I hit extra keys when typing or my finger accidentally touches something on the touch pad. It happens quite frequently. I've been doing some hand stretches to try to alleviate it.

I hope the squeeze balls help. I made need to try those, too.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today is Wednesday, May 11, 2022 and I am orienting myself as usual!  Other than that, I'm using my foot to toss a fetch toy for the dog and reading posts on SF.  So much for drive and ambition.  What I should be doing is preparing for the neighbors' multi-family garage sale.  But, they have changed the weather forecast and I'm using the threat of thunder storms as an excuse to bow out of participation.  Later, I will likely be spending more time with my 6 month old twin great-grandsons.  They were supposed to go back to PA yesterday, but their dad returned home from a road tour trip with Covid.  That's sad, but ...  The babies are here for an extended stay - Hooray!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I understand ya.. I'm in just about exactly the same position. I've had this house for almost 43 years..  and like you , all repairs and maintenance kept up over those years , .. decided not to take the carpet up in the livingroom because altho' many do it here,  my house would just feel too cold without it in winter. ( California is a whole different kettle of fish)>.   Really the whole house could do with a big new makeover .. ..but today I started painting the doors in the hall, just because they looked kinda off white, and now I soon realised that with the arthritis so bad in my right hand, it was painful to do that job, and I still have several more to do.
> I've been mulling over whether to get decorators in for the hall stairs and landing.. and perhaps the livingroom.., but , I'm thinking.. hmmmmm.. I don't know whether to spend that money if I'm not going to stay here, and then I'll need the money to furnish and potentially decorate a new place.... but by the same token I don't want to find myself not doing it and still living  with it 5 years from now.


You described the dilemma perfectly.  DH & I were having this very conversation seven years ago.  Now we're wishing we had the work done then.  The pandemic changed our attitudes about the wisdom of downsizing to smaller quarters.    

No matter what, we need to address some additional lighting in part of our kitchen and a few minor issues.  

Our daughter's neighbor's son is handyman (grown man with a family of his own). DD recommended him after having him do some repairs at her house so we hired recently to take care of a couple of things. We've all been quite pleased with his work and fair prices. The nuts and cherries on top of the sundae: he shows up on time and doesn't play the "oh, I didn't know about this so I'll have to charge you more" game. 

Finding a good handyman is like stumbling over a gold mine.


----------



## Pepper

So far, so good!  Got all the washing machines I needed and the place was empty although some dryer's were running.


----------



## Leann

StarSong said:


> You described the dilemma perfectly.  DH & I were having this very conversation seven years ago.  Now we're wishing we had the work done then.  The pandemic changed our attitudes about the wisdom of downsizing to smaller quarters.
> 
> No matter what, we need to address some additional lighting in part of our kitchen and a few minor issues.
> 
> Our daughter's neighbor's son is handyman (grown man with a family of his own). DD recommended him after having him do some repairs at her house so we hired recently to take care of a couple of things. We've all been quite pleased with his work and fair prices. The nuts and cherries on top of the sundae: he shows up on time and doesn't play the "oh, I didn't know about this so I'll have to charge you more" game.
> 
> Finding a good handyman is like stumbling over a gold mine.


I'm with you, @StarSong and @hollydolly. I _thought_ I was getting closer to having my house where I wanted it to be in terms of having things reasonably up-to-date but then not one but two unexpected issues came up that will cost about $20,000 total when completed. These aren't decorative issues, their functional ones. Luckily I've found two good tradesmen to address the issues. Neither problem is an emergency just yet but could easily turn into one. 

I was hoping to have some shelves and cubbies built into a few of my closets to make better use of the space (my house was built in 1964 so closets were much smaller then). But that's on hold as are some other smaller projects. 

Beautiful day here. The weather is perfect. Thank you, God, for such a lovely day.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Holly,, when I paint doors I use  those square pads that I think are originally used to paint edges .
They have a handle on the  back & pads can be taken off to wash when you are done painting.


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> I did mention this to the neighbor across the street when we were chatting a few days ago. His house is probably the same age as mine (around 30 years) and he said he had all new windows put in 5 years ago. Seems to me window should last a lot longer than that.


Quality windows should last more than 5 years......clearly weren't quality.
Installing high quality windows gives you a really positive return on the house value.
Had these particular doors and windows installed in the house on the farm.....triple pane, glazed, 30 year warranty.
Had the same kind installed in my house in town, 5 years ago.
Polar Windows is the company.....they stand behind their products......any issues, if there is any, are taken care of promptly.
I would never have any other.


----------



## debodun

MickaC said:


> Quality windows should last more than 5 years.


I think you misunderstood my comment. The house is about 30 years old and he had the windows replaved 5 years ago, so the windows were about 25 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> @ Holly,, when I paint doors I use  those square pads that I think are originally used to paint edges .
> They have a handle on the  back & pads can be taken off to wash when you are done painting.


Good lord I'd forgotten all about those, I remember using them way back in the 70's before I learned how to paint properly with a brush.. but what a great idea, they will definitely be easier to use than gripping the handle of the paintbrush.. . Thanks SF..I'll go find some of those in a little while..


----------



## hollydolly

Today while it rained hard outside... I got another door  and frame painted..., took delivery of another pack of finger splints before they go shooting up in price like everything else. Now I've plenty to be going on with..

For the 3rd time in the space of 2 months  the bin men didn't empty my recycle bin, or anyone else's in the road..this is more than annoying because  every household pays for bin emptying in our council taxes, but the recycle bin has an annual charge separately ..

Sorted out some storage boxes, and found a box with new key chains in I'd forgotten about. I like key chains, it stops me losing my keys when I'm out by leaving them on a cash till counter or somewhere

Took a shower after painting the door.. and gave myself a bit of a beauty treatment with some new lotions and potions .. then cooked Mac & Blue Cheese/cheddar with chopped bacon and chopped lambs liver... it was absolutely deelishus !!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> and chopped lambs liver.


That stopped me cold.  I was all ready to enjoy dinner with you.  

Glad that your painting is moving along.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> That stopped me cold.  I was all ready to enjoy dinner with you.
> 
> Glad that your painting is moving along.


I love lambs or calves' liver, but it doesn't like me very much so I only have a little bit occasionally...


----------



## hawkdon

Trying to survive this heat...88 deg now, up more later on...went out to spray for ants and my COPD did not like the air at all...so
got the a/c on and relaxing now...hate when it goes so dang
hot .....


----------



## Pinky

Went out to find summer shorts for the o/h .. got more books from the library. Enjoying the Thomas Mogford books these days. Got take-out Japanese food 

It's a sunny, beautiful day today. Perfect humidity level. Hope it stays this way for awhile. I don't do well in high humidity. Thank goodness for a/c.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I felt up to being...um...coerced into visiting the garden centers. Coerced. Y'all know I wouldn't have thought of it on my own  much less having insisted upon it 

We were only out for about an hour and a half, but I was wiped out when we got home. Not wiped out enough to keep me from planting the white guara and evening primroses that followed me home, and not wiped out enough to keep me from planting some globe amaranth seeds. Speedwell will be planted tomorrow after work.

Now I _am_ wiped out, though, because it's hot out there in the sun (82F) and because I washed up some dishes that were in the sink. It's nap time, right after I eat some ice cream. This soft diet has advantages. Ice cream is soft.


----------



## MickaC

debodun said:


> I think you misunderstood my comment. The house is about 30 years old and he had the windows replaved 5 years ago, so the windows were about 25 years old.


Sorry.....sounds like i did misunderstand.


----------



## Sliverfox

Yipee,, I got  everything  done  that I wanted to get done today!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm feeling more and more unsure that I can get everything done in time to vacate my house after the closing in a couple weeks.  There are just too many old photo albums for me to get everything up into the cloud.  

Then yesterday I started on the boxes in the garage and have found that many of them contain MORE photographs.  But, found one box that had some old coins and I took them to a coin store today and they gave me over $500 for them so I am so happy I didn't put them in the Goodwill donation pile.  Unfortunately the store said the couple Football and Elvis trading cards don't have enough value, and they don't handle comic books (there are only 4 of those), so I've got to figure out if they are worth any effort.  My brief attempt to google the comic books indicates they might be worth $17 each but unless my daughter wants to mess with them I just don't think I have time to.

Also I scheduled the truck to take all the furniture but the web page said they would donate what was good and recycle or dispose of the remainder which is exactly what I would like done, but after I scheduled the truck the confirmation email says to ensure that Goodwill will accept the items.  So tomorrow I will have to call and find out if they do junk disposal of the unacceptable items or not, and if not, then maybe I need to cancel the truck and hire junk people instead.  I'm not grown up enough to handle all this!


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I'm feeling more and more unsure that I can get everything done in time to vacate my house after the closing in a couple weeks.  There are just too many old photo albums for me to get everything up into the cloud.
> 
> Then yesterday I started on the boxes in the garage and have found that many of them contain MORE photographs.  But, found one box that had some old coins and I took them to a coin store today and they gave me over $500 for them so I am so happy I didn't put them in the Goodwill donation pile.  Unfortunately the store said the couple Football and Elvis trading cards don't have enough value, and they don't handle comic books (there are only 4 of those), so I've got to figure out if they are worth any effort.  My brief attempt to google the comic books indicates they might be worth $17 each but unless my daughter wants to mess with them I just don't think I have time to.
> 
> Also I scheduled the truck to take all the furniture but the web page said they would donate what was good and recycle or dispose of the remainder which is exactly what I would like done, but after I scheduled the truck the confirmation email says to ensure that Goodwill will accept the items.  So tomorrow I will have to call and find out if they do junk disposal of the unacceptable items or not, and if not, then maybe I need to cancel the truck and hire junk people instead.  I'm not grown up enough to handle all this!


@HoneyNut do you plan to begin traveling immediately after the closing?


----------



## HoneyNut

Leann said:


> @HoneyNut do you plan to begin traveling immediately after the closing?


Yes, except they have given me two days after closing for them to take possession.  So I must reduce all my belongings to what fits in my car (plus two boxes my daughter will keep for me), then I (and cat) will be homeless and on the road living in hotel apartments until I get tired of it (I'm feeling tired of it already, ha ha), or unless for medical reasons I need to pause, or if the cat can't handle moving once a month and we need to slow the pace.
Luckily the buyer seems extremely tolerant and my agent included a clause that whatever I leave behind they get ownership of, so they may just find themselves the owner of a lot of junk.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> Yes, except they have given me two days after closing for them to take possession.  So I must reduce all my belongings to what fits in my car (plus two boxes my daughter will keep for me), then I (and cat) will be homeless and on the road living in hotel apartments until I get tired of it (I'm feeling tired of it already, ha ha), or unless for medical reasons I need to pause, or if the cat can't handle moving once a month and we need to slow the pace.
> Luckily the buyer seems extremely tolerant and my agent included a clause that whatever I leave behind they get ownership of, so they may just find themselves the owner of a lot of junk.


I find this so intriguing because I'm such a travel hound. Do you have a specific itinerary or will you just go where you want at any moment in time?


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> So far, so good!  Got all the washing machines I needed and the place was empty although some dryer's were running.


You rule the laundry room!!!  (Laundromat?)  LOL


----------



## Trila

HoneyNut said:


> I'm feeling more and more unsure that I can get everything done in time to vacate my house after the closing in a couple weeks.  There are just too many old photo albums for me to get everything up into the cloud.
> 
> Then yesterday I started on the boxes in the garage and have found that many of them contain MORE photographs.  But, found one box that had some old coins and I took them to a coin store today and they gave me over $500 for them so I am so happy I didn't put them in the Goodwill donation pile.  Unfortunately the store said the couple Football and Elvis trading cards don't have enough value, and they don't handle comic books (there are only 4 of those), so I've got to figure out if they are worth any effort.  My brief attempt to google the comic books indicates they might be worth $17 each but unless my daughter wants to mess with them I just don't think I have time to.
> 
> Also I scheduled the truck to take all the furniture but the web page said they would donate what was good and recycle or dispose of the remainder which is exactly what I would like done, but after I scheduled the truck the confirmation email says to ensure that Goodwill will accept the items.  So tomorrow I will have to call and find out if they do junk disposal of the unacceptable items or not, and if not, then maybe I need to cancel the truck and hire junk people instead.  I'm not grown up enough to handle all this!


Just breathe...you got this!   It's a big job, but you'll pull through!


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut, have you considered renting a very small storage unit.  It would allow you retain a few things that you’re not sure about and definitely to store all those photos until you have time to deal with them.  It would also take the stress off you.


----------



## win231

My sister called to say her 20-year-old TV died.  I took her to a couple of places & she got a nice 43" Samsung at Costco.  I plugged everything in; she's happy.  Tomorrow, we're going to Target; she also needs a new DVD player.  Her old one doesn't have an HD plug & new TV's no longer have those jacks for non-HD plugs.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Waiting for dentist's office to open. Big problem with new dentures this morning and I can't go to work before it's resolved. Oy! I was supposed to be there at 6. Texted supervisor and he's okay with it, but it still makes me feel sort of, I dunno, irresponsible? undependable?

In spite of the hassle, the pain, the bruising, the swelling, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Does that make me a glutton for punishment?


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> It's stormy here today.. heavy rain and  quite breezy winds, so I'm pleased to have an excuse to stay home.. I'm painting the downstairs doors .. but unlike previously, I have to take my time doing one at a time because of the arthritis in my dominant hand it hurts like Billy-o to grip the brush. It's amazing how fast this OA has got me.. about 5 years ago I was diagnosed with it, it was a little sore, and had started to swell, but that's how it stayed until this last 6 months and now it's really affecting my grip, my sleep and my life tbh..
> 
> I wonder if Stress has got anything to with it


It probably does. Do you ever watch the Bob & Brad physical therapist videos? They have a number of them on hands. I use a couple of them for my right hand and it helps. Doesn't cure it but it really helps.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Today is the day!  The cleaning crew arrives in about an hour to dust and deep clean my bedroom.  I already threw out a lot of trash but there's all that misc. stuff that has sentimental value or *may* be used again someday (knitting needles, etc).  

I need to get a print reframed and hung back on the wall....  another project is to get the drawers in my dresser (a second-hand-store find) fixed so they slide in and out smoothly (yes, I've heard the bar of soap trick but I think something more is needed).


----------



## Em in Ohio

My dog went ballistic this morning and I couldn't quiet her until I realized the good neighbor was standing at my back door (and me almost butt-naked in front of big glass wall.)  She said she hadn't seen me all week and was worried.  I explained about the great-grandkids extended stay due to their father getting Covid and my granddaughter's requests for babysitting services and emergency shopping sprees (the babies needed more formula, more diapers, and more temperature-appropriate clothing.)

She also wanted to know how I was doing with gathering and pricing things for her yard sale on Saturday.  I had to admit, I have done _NOTHING_.  I'm still hoping for a total weather wash-out.  I just don't have the energy for 6 month old twins and a yard sale and a dog who really does need 3 hours of exercise a day.  Not to mention, the yardwork has been put off _again_.  /-;    YAWN.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So @Em in Ohio What are you doing in your spare time?


----------



## Pepper

Buying my grandson's 4th Birthday presents!  BD coming soon.  Can't believe how much he's grown!  Can't believe 4 years passed so fast.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Saw dentist. They had to use massive amounts of novocaine to numb me enough to put dentures back in. Told me not to take dentures out again except to rinse and immediately put back in. Dentist's office is right across the street from the store so when dentist was done with me, I went over there to show supervisor my face because I didn't want him to think I was just slacking. He was shocked...shocked, I tell you...and told me to go home and stay there. One of the higher-ups who has to be notified if we don't work according to schedule was right there at the time agreed and told me not to come back until I'm "well" again.

I'm "well" right now, but that's because novocaine hasn't worn off yet. I expect to be "well" enough to work tomorrow.

BTW, I have taken pain med in advance of novocaine wearing off. I have a very low level of pain tolerance. I've always said I'd rather be in labor than go to the dentist. Yeah. Labor was ein Stueck Kuchen! A week from now this will be just an unpleasant memory.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Catching up on posts here on SF this morning. Then I'm planning to take the train to the waterfront park in Hoboken.  I'm going to make tuna salad before I go so I can have that on a brioche bun for lunch when I get there. I'll eat, do my walking then relax and take in the views. I usually only stay a couple of hours.


----------



## Georgiagranny

OneEyedDiva said:


> Catching up on posts here on SF this morning. Then I'm planning to take the train to the waterfront park in Hoboken.  I'm going to make tuna salad before I go so I can have that on a brioche bun for lunch when I get there. I'll eat, do my walking then relax and take in the views. I usually only stay a couple of hours.


Wait up! I wanna go, too, so bring enough tuna salad for two. We'll have a grand time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Georgiagranny said:


> Wait up! I wanna go, too, so bring enough tuna salad for two. We'll have a grand time.


Believe me...I wish you *could* go with me. It's much more fun with company.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Georgiagranny said:


> Saw dentist. They had to use massive amounts of novocaine to numb me enough to put dentures back in. Told me not to take dentures out again except to rinse and immediately put back in. Dentist's office is right across the street from the store so when dentist was done with me, I went over there to show supervisor my face because I didn't want him to think I was just slacking. He was shocked...shocked, I tell you...and told me to go home and stay there. One of the higher-ups who has to be notified if we don't work according to schedule was right there at the time ag"reed and told me not to come back until I'm "well" again.
> 
> I'm "well" right now, but that's because novocaine hasn't worn off yet. I expect to be "well" enough to work tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I have taken pain med in advance of novocaine wearing off. I have a very low level of pain tolerance. I've always said I'd rather be in labor than go to the dentist. Yeah. Labor was ein Stueck Kuchen! A week from now this will be just an unpleasant memory.


ein Stueck Kuchen  ?  I admit, I bit:  ein Stueck Kuchen is something like "a piece of cake!"  Thanks for the German lesson!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Em in Ohio Freut mich!

Yanno, I haven't spoken German in almost 40 years and wasn't even particularly fluent then. For some reason, all kinds of random words and phrases have been popping into my head (and speech!) for about the past year. Wonder what triggered _that_? Reckon I'm gonna be one of those people who has a stroke and comes to speaking a foreign language?


----------



## Em in Ohio

Georgiagranny said:


> @Em in Ohio Freut mich!
> 
> Yanno, I haven't spoken German in almost 40 years and wasn't even particularly fluent then. For some reason, all kinds of random words and phrases have been popping into my head (and speech!) for about the past year. Wonder what triggered _that_? Reckon I'm gonna be one of those people who has a stroke and comes to speaking a foreign language?


So, the question in this thread was "What are you doing today?"  And now my answer is: looking up German expressions in Google translate!  "Freut mich!"  = I'm pleased!    But, my brain is doing similar things - dredging up French, not German, but same deal!  Also, playing custom scrabble, I come up with words that I haven't thought of in over four decades!  Brains are bizarre!  If we stroke out, I personally hope to speak Spanish!


----------



## Sliverfox

Fired up the weed  whacker &  trimmed around  the yard.
Taking a break,,time to figure out lunch.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Em in Ohio said:


> So, the question in this thread was "What are you doing today?"  And now my answer is: looking up German expressions in Google translate!  "Freut mich!"  = I'm pleased!    But, my brain is doing similar things - dredging up French, not German, but same deal!  Also, playing custom scrabble, I come up with words that I haven't thought of in over four decades!  Brains are bizarre!  If we stroke out, I personally hope to speak Spanish!


Funny thing is that I barely spoke a word in English until I was 4 years old. Spoke French to my grandfather and pretty much nobody else. Then we moved to Hawaii, and I was forced to speak English. When we came back Stateside after the war, I still spoke in French to him but English to everybody else. I really don't remember, it's just what I've been told. Must have spoken English to my parents and older brother before Hawaii.

Now? French? LOL I didn't do well in French in college and don't speak a word of it, but I can swear in a whole bunch of languages 

Oh...Freut mich loosely translated is "You're welcome".


----------



## HoneyNut

Jules said:


> @HoneyNut, have you considered renting a very small storage unit. It would allow you retain a few things that you’re not sure about and definitely to store all those photos until you have time to deal with them. It would also take the stress off you.


I did price some early in my planning but it appeared that if I travel a couple years I'd be spending $3000 even for a small storage, so I decided it would make more sense to dispose of everything and buy new when I settle down, especially since I might live in some other state for a while if I find an ideal location.  If traveling turns out to be a short experience I will no doubt regret the decision.

If I don't make it through the photos they will be difficult to just throw away, but on the other hand, there is only my brother and I left who would remember any of the people, and the vast majority of the old photos I have no idea who they are.  Yesterday I found a photo of my maternal grandparents when my mom was a baby and my great-grandparents are in the same photo which was interesting.  It is weird to see my great-grandmother, who I only knew as a very old person, in a photo where she is quite young.  

Last night in the garage a box had some discs, I wasn't sure if CDs or DVDs, and they were mostly just numbered, but I brought a couple into the house to see what was on them, and they are voice recordings.  One was at an anniversary party in 1955 and it seems like my Dad and his brother were going around interviewing family members and so I heard my great-aunt and one of my great-uncles talking.  I met them numerous times as a kid but they died a long time ago.  They were talking about how many horses they had for their farm and one person had just recently sold a cattle feed to another person at the party and they were discussing it and wondering if animal feed was going to be a successful product or if it was a temporary fad that then farmers would go back to just feeding corn and oats, and apparently some minerals.

The other disc was of my parents and myself and siblings when I was 3 and a half years old (1959).  It was so weird that although my mother's voice was very vaguely familiar, I just didn't recognize her 27 yr old voice as my mother's voice.

I threw those two discs into the stack to go into the two boxes my daughter will keep for me, and now I have to decide do I have time to listen to any others or should I throw them away and not know if I am losing something, I really don't have time to listen to a couple dozen, nor space to keep every memento.  



Leann said:


> I find this so intriguing because I'm such a travel hound. Do you have a specific itinerary or will you just go where you want at any moment in time?


I have a vague itinerary of doing a sort of loop around the country.  My plan was to drive a full day between locations and stay for a month, but the vet has told me if I drive a full day the cat needs a roomy carrier with water and litterpan.  I have a small car, so I am going to try the full day the first time (because I already have paid for the stay in Chicago and can't get the money back), but I might afterwards only go a 4 or 5 hour drive each month to a closer location.  So I was planning on Chicago, then someplace-Pennsylvania, then Boston, but it might change to chicago-ohio-new york-boston (to whatever towns are big enough to have extended stay hotel rooms).  I want to try to get to Boston before any winter weather, then I'll head south.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I did price some early in my planning but it appeared that if I travel a couple years I'd be spending $3000 even for a small storage, so I decided it would make more sense to dispose of everything and buy new when I settle down, especially since I might live in some other state for a while if I find an ideal location.  If traveling turns out to be a short experience I will no doubt regret the decision.
> 
> If I don't make it through the photos they will be difficult to just throw away, but on the other hand, there is only my brother and I left who would remember any of the people, and the vast majority of the old photos I have no idea who they are.  Yesterday I found a photo of my maternal grandparents when my mom was a baby and my great-grandparents are in the same photo which was interesting.  It is weird to see my great-grandmother, who I only knew as a very old person, in a photo where she is quite young.
> 
> Last night in the garage a box had some discs, I wasn't sure if CDs or DVDs, and they were mostly just numbered, but I brought a couple into the house to see what was on them, and they are voice recordings.  One was at an anniversary party in 1955 and it seems like my Dad and his brother were going around interviewing family members and so I heard my great-aunt and one of my great-uncles talking.  I met them numerous times as a kid but they died a long time ago.  They were talking about how many horses they had for their farm and one person had just recently sold a cattle feed to another person at the party and they were discussing it and wondering if animal feed was going to be a successful product or if it was a temporary fad that then farmers would go back to just feeding corn and oats, and apparently some minerals.
> 
> The other disc was of my parents and myself and siblings when I was 3 and a half years old (1959).  It was so weird that although my mother's voice was very vaguely familiar, I just didn't recognize her 27 yr old voice as my mother's voice.
> 
> I threw those two discs into the stack to go into the two boxes my daughter will keep for me, and now I have to decide do I have time to listen to any others or should I throw them away and not know if I am losing something, I really don't have time to listen to a couple dozen, nor space to keep every memento.
> 
> 
> I have a vague itinerary of doing a sort of loop around the country.  My plan was to drive a full day between locations and stay for a month, but the vet has told me if I drive a full day the cat needs a roomy carrier with water and litterpan.  I have a small car, so I am going to try the full day the first time (because I already have paid for the stay in Chicago and can't get the money back), but I might afterwards only go a 4 or 5 hour drive each month to a closer location.  So I was planning on Chicago, then someplace-Pennsylvania, then Boston, but it might change to chicago-ohio-new york-boston (to whatever towns are big enough to have extended stay hotel rooms).  I want to try to get to Boston before any winter weather, then I'll head south.


I absolutely love this but I don't think I could do it. I need a home base to come back to. But isn't the point of all of this, to be free of those kinds of attachments? I hope you plan on posting here frequently as you travel!


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> My dog went ballistic this morning and I couldn't quiet her until I realized the good neighbor was standing at my back door (and me almost butt-naked in front of big glass wall.)  *She said she hadn't seen me all week and was worried.*


Hahaha... she got to see more of you than she was expecting...


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> It probably does. Do you ever watch the Bob & Brad physical therapist videos? They have a number of them on hands. I use a couple of them for my right hand and it helps. Doesn't cure it but it really helps.


yes, oddly, I do have Bob and Brad on my faves ..but I rarely watch them now, I used to watch them for my lumbar probs, but it never occurred to me to look and see if they were doing stuff on hands.. I'll do that later, thanks for the reminder Kat..


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> My sister called to say her 20-year-old TV died.  I took her to a couple of places & she got a nice 43" Samsung at Costco.  I plugged everything in; she's happy.  Tomorrow, we're going to Target; she also needs a new DVD player.  Her old one doesn't have an HD plug & new TV's no longer have those jacks for non-HD plugs.


I didn't know anyone still had DVD players tbh...


----------



## debodun

Delivered meals-on-wheels.

When I took my morning stroll. I found a legal-sized sheet of paper in the road. It looks like some sort of property closing and a lot of bank figures on it and one name. I took it to the village clerk to ask what I should do with it. She handed it back saying, in effect, that I should try to find the person to ask if him wants it or not. I sent my attorney the story and am waiting for a reply.
Why am I always put in these situations?


----------



## hollydolly

Today first thing before I did anything I got a call from my neighbour 2 doors south telling me that a parcel had been delivered to her yesterday for me... very odd because I was here all day yesterday, and my office room is above the front door, and I have a video ring doorbell, so I don't believe anyone knocked here.. and when my neighbour asked the delivery driver if she'd left a note in my door saying my parcel was at no 5.. she said they don't leave cards now. Well how ridiculous is that?..this is Hermes.... essentially it means they can deliver packages to all the wrong addresses, and the original recipient won't know ..unless of course like me you have a trustworthy neighbour!!

Anyway got that sorted out then I had to do battle ( although I was very polite ) with the council waste team.. my garden waste bin wasn't emptied yesterday, and it's full.. they  told me it won't be emptied now until 2 weeks hence which is the next collection date.. transpires the annual payment was cancelled  by the estranged o/h, and of course he didn't even have the decency to tell me.. ..I text him, he denied all knowledge

After that..it was already to late to do the things I had intended to do today.. so I drove north to the next large  town. ...to a new department store which has just opened.. fab store, I bought one item, then had a cuppa tea and a cheese scone in the new state of the art restaurant overlooking the plaza..

Had a little look in  2 huge furniture stores  trying to get an idea for new sofas. First I have to return with exact measurements for the new ones , not exactly sure the sofas I liked will fit here.. they all seem to be so HUGE...

took my car to the drive through car wash.. then picked up a few groceries, and headed home...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Scones! I love them with a cup of coffee. In our bakery we sell blueberry scones, but that's it. Only blueberry. As soon as they get marked down, I latch onto a couple of packages, one for now and one to freeze. Love 'em. Not too sweet and not bland. Yum. Just right. I should probably make my own, but the blueberry ones are so good...

Americans call them "scones" with a long "o" but until I came back to the states had only ever heard them called "scons" like "scahns". Are we weird? Coffee and tea with scones. Or tea and crumpets.

BTW, what are crumpets? They look to me like English muffins.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Scones! I love them with a cup of coffee. In our bakery we sell blueberry scones, but that's it. Only blueberry. As soon as they get marked down, I latch onto a couple of packages, one for now and one to freeze. Love 'em. Not too sweet and not bland. Yum. Just right. I should probably make my own, but the blueberry ones are so good...
> 
> Americans call them "scones" with a long "o" but until I came back to the states had only ever heard them called "scons" like "scahns". Are we weird? Coffee and tea with scones. Or tea and crumpets.
> 
> BTW, what are crumpets? They look to me like English muffins.


yes pronounced Scons... but it's a never ending debate .. but the correct pronunciation is Scon..... I love scones .. had cheese one in the cafe, and bought 2 freshly baked fruit scones to bring home ( raisins ) 

Crumpets are not like Muffins at all.. they are griddle cakes made with yeast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Muffin that Americans' call' English Muffins are not the same as we have here. True British muffins are made with yeast.. American (English) muffins are made using Baking soda..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yes, oddly, I do have Bob and Brad on my faves ..but I rarely watch them now, I used to watch them for my lumbar probs, but it never occurred to me to look and see if they were doing stuff on hands.. I'll do that later, thanks for the reminder Kat..


They have a number of them. I watched one on the thumb just this morning and am doing those exercises all day when I think about it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly That clears _that_ up! Scones are scons and English mufflins aren't English at all. One thing I know for sure is that our croissants are the real deal and made with real butter. How do I know that? Because I'm the one who makes them  

Since you're a night owl, try to imagine being in a frame of mind to make 12 dozen croissants at 6am!

Whenever we have three people at work and can spare a little time later in the morning, I make them up and put them in the cooler overnight to proof the next morning. Have had people ask me for them the second they come out of the oven while they're still too hot to package.


----------



## Em in Ohio

debodun said:


> Delivered meals-on-wheels.
> 
> When I took my morning stroll. I found a legal-sized sheet of paper in the road. It looks like some sort of property closing and a lot of bank figures on it and one name. I took it to the village clerk to ask what I should do with it. She handed it back saying, in effect, that I should try to find the person to ask if him wants it or not. I sent my attorney the story and am waiting for a reply.
> Why am I always put in these situations?


I would say that as long as it isn't signed and there is no personal (financial or identifying) information on it, it's probably not very important.  As to why YOU are put in this situation - good powers of observation and social consciousness!


----------



## Alligatorob

Headed out soon to donate blood platelets, second time in a few weeks.  Apparently you can do this every 2 weeks.  First time was in response to a Red Cross call saying that my specific blood type was needed for an emergency, so I went right away.  Now I suspect I am just on the list...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly That clears _that_ up! Scones are scons and English mufflins aren't English at all. One thing I know for sure is that our croissants are the real deal and made with real butter. How do I know that? Because I'm the one who makes them
> 
> Since you're a night owl, try to imagine being in a frame of mind to make 12 dozen croissants at 6am!
> 
> Whenever we have three people at work and can spare a little time later in the morning, I make them up and put them in the cooler overnight to proof the next morning. Have had people ask me for them the second they come out of the oven while they're still too hot to package.


I love freshly baked Croissants, I'd eat them if I was the baker...


----------



## Em in Ohio

Alligatorob said:


> Headed out soon to donate blood platelets, second time in a few weeks.  Apparently you can do this every 2 weeks.  First time was in response to a Red Cross call saying that my specific blood type was needed for an emergency, so I went right away.  Now I suspect I am just on the list...


Yep!  My daughter donated once and was totally barraged with requests for more blood.  She finally had to tell them to stop calling and texting.  She did however reach very high marks for the amount of blood she continued to donate on a regular basis.  She just didn't want to be nagged!


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I love freshly baked Croissants, I'd eat them if I was the baker...


Nah. After you make enough of them, you wouldn't even want a single bite. Customers have come in at 6am figuring they'd get 'em real fresh. Nope. Either take what's left from yesterday if there are any (not likely!) or come back around 9.


----------



## debodun

Em in Ohio said:


> I would say that as long as it isn't signed and there is no personal (financial or identifying) information on it, it's probably not very important.  As to why YOU are put in this situation - good powers of observation and social consciousness!


I did hear from my attorney, surprisingly fast. This is her reply:

*You don't have any obligation to do anything with it! It is likely something someone could get another copy of from their lender if it is something they need and lost.*


----------



## dobielvr

Georgiagranny said:


> Nah. After you make enough of them, you wouldn't even want a single bite. Customers have come in at 6am figuring they'd get 'em real fresh. Nope. Either take what's left from yesterday if there are any (not likely!) or come back around 9.


Ah, good to know!


----------



## dobielvr

Alligatorob said:


> Headed out soon to donate blood platelets, second time in a few weeks.  Apparently you can do this every 2 weeks.  First time was in response to a Red Cross call saying that my specific blood type was needed for an emergency, so I went right away.  Now I suspect I am just on the list...


My 2nd husband used to donate blood a lot.  Idk how they took his blood, as there had to be pure alcohol running through his veins.   

Our Blood Bank would offer incentives, if you donate blood , we'll give you a free pint of ice cream from Baskin- Robbins
31 flavors.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Nah. After you make enough of them, you wouldn't even want a single bite. Customers have come in at 6am figuring they'd get 'em real fresh. Nope. Either take what's left from yesterday if there are any (not likely!) or come back around 9.


Meanie...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> My 2nd husband used to donate blood a lot.  Idk how they took his blood, as there had to be pure alcohol running through his veins.
> 
> Our Blood Bank would offer incentives, if you donate blood , we'll give you a free pint of ice cream from Baskin- Robbins
> 31 flavors.


No incentives in the UK at all now. They used to give a cuppa tea and a biscuit.. ( cookie).. just as a thank you really,  but now.. Nada...


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> @Em in Ohio Freut mich!
> 
> Yanno, I haven't spoken German in almost 40 years and wasn't even particularly fluent then. For some reason, all kinds of random words and phrases have been popping into my head (and speech!) for about the past year. Wonder what triggered _that_? Reckon I'm gonna be one of those people who has a stroke and comes to speaking a foreign language?


Visit me. Talk to my son. He speaks German and Old English. I want him to stop talking to me in German. He thinks I should learn it -- I used to know it (not well enough to discuss ideas) because I took it in college and my Mom was German.

He is also trying to bait me into it by saying we might be able to move to Leipzig. He doesn't pronounce the words right. He speaks high German, and my accent is from Saxony.

Anyway, he can keep you amused and force you into either a great German speaker or into doing something to him so he cannot talk. Duct tape and gags don't work. 

It's worse now because he speaks in a German accent at his job (McDonalds). The customers love it -- they assume he is German, and many have ancestors from Germany. Even his boss said she's surprised he speaks so well when he's not from here. I wonder if she is hard of hearing (doubtful; she is young), because she interviewed him and there was no sign of any accent. Plus, she hired him without checking if he had a green card or was a US citizen. The only thing that keeps my son interested in his job is that he gets to become a German immigrant - he thinks it's fun.

Meanwhile, I took two semesters of Spanish in high school, and it pops back just like your German does. Useless, of course. I am an opponent of languages that have different articles for every blasted noun that comes along. All languages should stick with one -- the - so non-native learners don't have to get frustrated.


----------



## WheatenLover

I cooked dinner, did a few chores. Then I missed a doctor's appointment. The text said I had an appointment "at four" or so I thought. When I scrolled down to double check the time at 3:30, it turns out "four" should have been "for" and the appointment was at 2. 

Then I felt badly because I was a no-show, even though I think (with no evidence) that a followup appointment at the radiation oncologist 7 months later is a way to pad the bill. Everything is fine and there is no need for useless verification. Besides, my oncologist takes care of verification and I will see her in a few weeks.

I have been keeping lists of books read, by genre, since 2011. With changing computers and so forth, I have lists that came along with that process, besides my master lists. So I spent some time comparing the master to the orphan lists to make sure everything was in the master lists. This little project is time-consuming, but I am decluttering my files. 

As the project goes on, I start to feel like I'm accomplishing something. I know it is ridiculous, but I don't care. I like decluttering, and I've already decluttered my belongings, except for the 4 large boxes of photos of the kids at my husband's house. (I'm going to leave that for the kids to handle. It is too hard. Photos of one child are easy to categorize, but should every child get the photos of 2 or more children, or just the ones in the picture? There are ample duplicates because when I saw a small change in someone's expression, I took more photos and they all look alike. I am not anyone's go-to photo person. Same thing happens with pictures of the dog, but at least there are only 2 dogs involved  and not at the same time. Should everyone get all the dog pictures?

See, I am thinking that unless it involves no decisions, organization is not my forte. It is a cause of great reluctance, and it is a pure miracle that my kitchen is organized. So many decisions!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Much better this morning so I'll be off to work in a few. The bruising is still pretty awful, but since we wear masks at work, nobody will know. Supervisor texted me yesterday afternoon and said that he has to leave by 10 this morning. I'll be there alone for a couple of hours, but I'll be fine. I think.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Much better this morning so I'll be off to work in a few. The bruising is still pretty awful, but since we wear masks at work, nobody will know. Supervisor texted me yesterday afternoon and said that he has to leave by 10 this morning. I'll be there alone for a couple of hours, but I'll be fine. I think.


Noooo...are you mad ?>. why go back so soon ?


----------



## hollydolly

@WheatenLover , further to your dilemma with  regard to the photos...

When my father got up in age he took the family photos box and grabbed several handfuls and doled them out to each of us siblings..didn't sort them out or anything.. so when I looked at what I had it was very random, there was only 2 of me  and my next in age brother.  One of my younger sisters had got all the ones of me when I was young, not that there was many but there was one of me as a baby , the only one in existence  (  .. and  2 of my daughter as a toddler  when we'd attended another sisters' wedding..  which I had no copies of at all because I'd not taken a camera to the wedding) ..My sister refused to give those photos to me. I told her she could have all the random photos that were given to me of the family.. but she refused to budge and wouldn't hand them over. Made me mad as heck..


----------



## Sliverfox

Thinking about getting the weed wacker going before it gets too hot.

Hubby mentioned about moving the  backhoe to another job,,since his helper doesn't  come in on Fridays,, think I'm drafted to follow him.
Fetch & carry day for me?


----------



## GoneFishin

Going out and roam around the neighbourhood. Too nice a day to be at the computer.


----------



## hollydolly

Pretty overcast and quite breezy, so I'm staying home today. Got to fill the bird feeders later.. and another door to paint. I got some paint pads  yesterday so I'll try them out..only thing is that as my livingroom door is small paned glass, I can only do the surrounds with the pads, and still have to use the brushes for the wood around the panes.. 

My ring doorbell stopped chiming. It's still recording, but I don't hear when anyone is at the door, so I charged the battery , it still didn't work, then powered down the chiming units which are plugged into the wall upstairs and down.. and that seem to have semi fixed the problem.. . The chimes are working downstairs but still not Upstairs, which is where I am in my office..


----------



## Pepper

My apartment needs a paint job...........so expensive to hire and I definitely can't do it myself.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My apartment needs a paint job...........so expensive to hire and I definitely can't do it myself.


well I've always done my own decorating, aside from the last time when O/H did it. he did a great job.. everything looks like a professional did it, except he did everything in beige (latte) .. !! I hate beige but he wouldn't be moved , but I insisted  that I wouldn't allow the livingroom to be painted in that colour, and I got my way, ..but that was all over 10 years ago.. and everything really needs doing again, and I just can't do it. The walls in the hall are too high, even if I used a roller I wouldn't be able to get into the corners with a paint brush.. so I do need a professional in to do it, but as you say @Pepper ..it costs a fortune.
My dd is in the process now of having work done in her new home.. she's doing the decorating herself, despite having an injured hand, while the Pros' are in there doing the major works like plastering, and laying new floors, and putting a new Bathroom and ktichen in ..and that's costing huge sums of money


----------



## IKE

I'm going to give the neighbors another fifteen minutes of peace and quiet (till 7:30 a.m.) then I'm going to fire up the weedeater, mower, edger and blower and tackle the yard before it gets too hot........if I don't dilly dally it takes me right at 2 1/2 hours to do everything.


----------



## Pepper

It's supposed to rain but I need to go grocery shopping.  I walk there, it's about 5 blocks away.  I have a big hat, which is my umbrella, as I need my hands free to push the cart.  We'll see.

I also have a Zoom meeting with my therapist.  We zoom twice a month.  She's very nice to "be" with. She helped with my wedding panic!  Even though I'm forced to see her to get my Prozac, I must admit I enjoy her company.

Of course, I'll be watching my "shows" The View and Young & Restless.


----------



## Sliverfox

Two done  hubby & backhoe to wood lot.
The weed whacking is done.

Now to plan lunch.


----------



## Pappy

Had my massage and acupuncture yesterday,  mighty  sore this morning. Today, we need to pick up a few items from Publix. Will no doubt visit our local DD coffee shop.


----------



## hollydolly

Got the door and frame  painted,  so I'll leave that to dry, and do another one perhaps tomorrow..that's 2 done now ..and the bannister and the handrail painted  as well ..all looking super white 
  Sun came out and it's warm out there ...
Went out and sprayed the weeds on the lawn.. , I can smell fox Poo really strongly  out in the back garden near  the Barn , I just can't see it anywhere.. must have been a fox in the garden last night


----------



## Kaila

It's nice for me to read the posts above, about all of you and your day.

I've been watching for hummingbirds to hopefully come to my feeder for them, but so far, there's not a one. 

Am I watching _too much_, or _not_ often enough, to catch a glimpse, or in order to encourage or to discourage them from coming at all?

It must have something to do with me, that they won't come, right?


----------



## Alligatorob

Em in Ohio said:


> Yep! My daughter donated once and was totally barraged with requests for more blood. She finally had to tell them to stop calling and texting. She did however reach very high marks for the amount of blood she continued to donate on a regular basis. She just didn't want to be nagged!


I like the Red Cross, but the nagging can get irritating.  They do the robocalls, texts, and email even if it is too soon for you to donate, you'd think they would at least fix that.

The first platelet call I got seemed like a genuine need.  It was a personal call, not robo, and they knew my blood type and very specifically said their was an immediate emergency for platelets from an A+ male.  The person also seemed to know all that was in my file, when I had last donated, how many times, etc.  And that this would be a longer drive for me.  I had never donated platelets before, just whole blood.  In talking with other donors calls like that seem to be rare.  

Now however I am on the platelet list and get the barrage of robocalls, etc.  Problem is now I am a bit skeptical about all the claims of emergency need.  I will keep donating, but may do what your daughter did and ask them to stop all the messages...


----------



## Em in Ohio

Kaila said:


> It's nice for me to read the posts above, about all of you and your day.
> 
> I've been watching for hummingbirds to hopefully come to my feeder for them, but so far, there's not a one.
> 
> Am I watching _too much_, or _not_ often enough, to catch a glimpse, or in order to encourage or to discourage them from coming at all?
> 
> It must have something to do with me, that they won't come, right?


I saw my first hummingbird this morning, dashing and poking at the arborvitae that I planted last fall.  I have no idea what the appeal of it was.  I gave up on hummingbird feeders because the ants ruined them.  (I'm sure the hummingbirds aren't boycotting you!)


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> It's nice for me to read the posts above, about all of you and your day.
> 
> I've been watching for hummingbirds to hopefully come to my feeder for them, but so far, there's not a one.
> 
> Am I watching _too much_, or _not_ often enough, to catch a glimpse, or in order to encourage or to discourage them from coming at all?
> 
> It must have something to do with me, that they won't come, right?


A watched pot never boils. Jussayin'


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I was going to go back yesterday if not for the swelling episode. I felt mostly fine except couldn't get the dentures back in and had to see the dentist again. After she worked her magic, I was so doped up that I _couldn't_ work. Could hardly walk without stumbling.

I did fine this morning, very little discomfort, but I sure did get hungry! A liquid/very soft diet just doesn't really provide a whole lotta nourishment. There was a point when I thought I might faint from real hunger so I marched my skinny butt to the deli and got some broccoli/cheese soup. Ate half of that and felt so much better! I saved the other half for tomorrow morning.

It appears that I'm actually on the mend. Next dentist appointment is Monday at noon.


----------



## Leann

I did my usual morning chores then went to a local grocery store (not part of one of the big chains, this one is independently owned and run by a Mennonite family). Came home, put the groceries away then took the dog for a walk. It's warm and unseasonably humid here. Rain will be rolling in later this evening and staying with us until Monday. S/O is off helping a friend with some work on his house.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> A watched pot never boils. Jussayin'


Well, I do take a few breaks, from staring out my window, at least 3 times a day.  (To get some food)
Isn't that enough?


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm having an upsetting day.  My doctor's office called and said my mammogram didn't look good and they have scheduled both an ultrasound followup AND same day appointment with a SURGEON, which kind of sounds like the mammogram looked extremely bad, but I'm hoping it is just the typical American biopsy-crazy medical system.  I googled and found that only 20% of biopsies find breast cancer.  On the other hand, if it is breast cancer there is a 1 in 3 chance it has already metastasized which apparently has an extremely poor prognosis.  

So, in addition to trying to clean out the house I have the added confusion of backup plan, like maybe I should move a subset of the furniture to a storage place after all, in case I need to rent an apartment locally for a while for treatment.

The timing is just awful, the sonogram+surgeion appointments are on the 24th and I have to be out of my house on the 27th, and I have a truck coming to get rid of almost all the furniture on the 19th.  Plus once the house sold I had changed my Chicago hotel reservation to the cheaper pre-paid/not refundable option, but I feel sure sooner is better for biopsy or other treatment so I may just have to let go of that money.

I am trying to be flexible and have looked online for short term lease apartments in Omaha, but gee I was already at a completely stressed out level just trying to get out of the house on time and now everything seems up in the air.  Though, worst case I would be able to quit worrying about whether my money is enough for my retirement and I could spend it instead!  And probably I'd quit worrying about Covid and head off to my long-delayed African safari.

Instead of the usual sorting the house I'm giving myself the afternoon off and going to go mow the yard and enjoy nature.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got all the laundry done last night. Today will be, vacuuming up all the dog hair, then pressure washing the the truck and SUV, as the mud has dried up, doing a little work in the shop, then heading up north to pick up a drill press from a friend, and get a massage. Nice sunny day here today, calling for low 70's. Well this was from Wednesday, and I forgot to hit post reply, so a day(s) late, and a dollar short as usual.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came in from a walk around the block with a friend from the building and her dog.  She thought I held out well,,,as I am less than 2 weeks from surgery.
She told me she will walk with me whenever I want after surgery....if I am up to it. She takes Rusty the dog out 2-3mtimes a day.  She said she will be my personal trainer and I do well all summer, in the fall we will walk to Tim Hortons for hot cocoa. Timmys is about a block and a half away*


----------



## Sassycakes

About 2 hours ago I was allowed to leave the hospital after 3 days.I went to the ER to get my mouth checked. AS soon as the Doctor checked me he said I probably had a stroke. They immediately took me to the hospital. They did so many Tests. I only remember a cat scan and an MRI. After all the test's a New Dr. came in and said after going through all the results she was positive I Have Bells Palsy.Now I am going to sleep


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> About 2 hours ago I was allowed to leave the hospital after 3 days.I went to the ER to get my mouth checked. AS soon as the Doctor checked me he said I probably had a stroke. They immediately took me to the hospital. They did so many Tests. I only remember a cat scan and an MRI. After all the test's a New Dr. came in and said after going through all the results she was positive I Have Bells Palsy.Now I am going to sleep
> View attachment 221054


Oh no, Bells Palsy , poor you... did they say what had likely caused it ?


----------



## hollydolly

Today is absolutely glorious.. very warm in the garden, just been out there refilling the Bird feeders.. Had to throw the biggest  one away because as I stood at the top of the ladder lifting it from the bough of the tree the top broke off in my hand... ..

I've got to cut the Ivy back that grows over the brick shed.. I'll do that in a while.

I wanted to go out today but I've got a delivery coming, and not until between 1 and 3pm.. so I have to wait at home.. 

Took these pics a few minutes ago...







Can you see the collared dove pooping  in the Bird bath.... dirty beggar... 





..and this one I took from out of the Upstairs bedroom window.. just now...


----------



## Sliverfox

Just sitting here reading the posts,,, I should  go out & get pictures of  flowering crab tree & apples trees.

There is a dogwood  behind all the houses,,not sure if its wild or  someone threw out.


----------



## Jackie23

I'll do some laundry today and I have a flower bed full of weeds that needs some attention, not looking forward to that.
@hollydolly, I noticed your landscaping lights in your picture, I'm thinking of getting some for my new rose beds, do you like them and do they work well?


----------



## Sliverfox

If you look around base of this dogwood tree , you'll see  a rabbit.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 221085
> If you look around base of this dogwood tree , you'll see  a rabbit.


I see him! I sure miss my forest when I see pictures like this.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I took all my vases off the top of my kitchen cupboards. It was not easy but easier than I thought it would be. I have to replace the string of fairy lights that was up there so figured I would take the vases down to clean them. There are 27 of them. I had to use a stool to step up onto a chair to do this. But I was very careful and I have done this before so I know what I am doing. I kept my phone by me and had unlocked my door......just in case. 

Now I have them all washed and on the counter drying. I will not be putting them back up today. Not going to do too much in one day or that would be when I would have a problem. 

Air conditioning going since I got up and now thinking about breakfast. 

Have a beautiful Saturday everyone!


----------



## Kaila

Gosh, @HoneyNut 
That is a very challenging total situation of yours.  Very sorry about your health stress.  And for the timing of all of it, too.
Do the very best you can, to take care of yourself, in any/all small ways possible.

And @Sassycakes 
Very sorry for your past week, and your health dx.  
We all send our support and caring for you.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I'm having an upsetting day.  My doctor's office called and said my mammogram didn't look good and they have scheduled both an ultrasound followup AND same day appointment with a SURGEON, which kind of sounds like the mammogram looked extremely bad, but I'm hoping it is just the typical American biopsy-crazy medical system.  I googled and found that only 20% of biopsies find breast cancer.  On the other hand, if it is breast cancer there is a 1 in 3 chance it has already metastasized which apparently has an extremely poor prognosis.
> 
> So, in addition to trying to clean out the house I have the added confusion of backup plan, like maybe I should move a subset of the furniture to a storage place after all, in case I need to rent an apartment locally for a while for treatment.
> 
> The timing is just awful, the sonogram+surgeion appointments are on the 24th and I have to be out of my house on the 27th, and I have a truck coming to get rid of almost all the furniture on the 19th.  Plus once the house sold I had changed my Chicago hotel reservation to the cheaper pre-paid/not refundable option, but I feel sure sooner is better for biopsy or other treatment so I may just have to let go of that money.
> 
> I am trying to be flexible and have looked online for short term lease apartments in Omaha, but gee I was already at a completely stressed out level just trying to get out of the house on time and now everything seems up in the air.  Though, worst case I would be able to quit worrying about whether my money is enough for my retirement and I could spend it instead!  And probably I'd quit worrying about Covid and head off to my long-delayed African safari.
> 
> Instead of the usual sorting the house I'm giving myself the afternoon off and going to go mow the yard and enjoy nature.


@HoneyNut I am sorry for that you've gotten this news but there are a few things to keep in mind about your upcoming appointment. Your ultrasound may (and typically does) include biopsies. It's called an ultrasound-guided biopsy. A surgeon or pathologist is present to take the biopsies while the ultrasound tech is performing the ultrasound. Also, if you've been getting routine (annual) mammograms and if this is cancer, it could be in the very early stage if your previous mammogram from last year was negative.

I know the panicked feeling that washes over when the word 'cancer' is said. But you don't have a diagnosis yet so please try to keep that in the forefront of your mind. 

The timing seems unfortunate but perhaps it's not. You'll get a diagnosis (praying for you that it's benign) before you start your new journey and you'll be able to travel with a clean bill of health. 

Be of hopeful heart.


----------



## Leann

Sassycakes said:


> About 2 hours ago I was allowed to leave the hospital after 3 days.I went to the ER to get my mouth checked. AS soon as the Doctor checked me he said I probably had a stroke. They immediately took me to the hospital. They did so many Tests. I only remember a cat scan and an MRI. After all the test's a New Dr. came in and said after going through all the results she was positive I Have Bells Palsy.Now I am going to sleep
> View attachment 221054


@Sassycakes I am so sorry to hear this. I didn't know much about this so I googled it. Did your doctor give you a time frame for when this might resolve?


----------



## Kaila

Leann said:


> @Sassycakes I am so sorry to hear this. I didn't know much about this so I googled it. Did your doctor give you a time frame for when this might resolve?


I am very glad that you went to the hospital, and had all of your tests done there, so that you and the doctors will continue to have all of the info from that.  @Sassycakes


----------



## fatboy

just mowed the lawn,wore me out!  need to get a riding mower!


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> I'll do some laundry today and I have a flower bed full of weeds that needs some attention, not looking forward to that.
> @hollydolly, I noticed your landscaping lights in your picture, I'm thinking of getting some for my new rose beds, do you like them and do they work well?


I do like them..they're solar lilies, and they light up very well in the dark, surprisingly well, tbh I didn't expect them to be so pretty...


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut, this is distressing news in ordinary times, extra distressing while in the process of completing your house sale.  Sending hugs.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had the hottest day of the year here today.. I've had a completely eclectic day
Started off by filling the bird feeders, and cutting back the Ivy on the brick shed... then sat in the sun  for 1/2 hour feet up.. listening on my headphones  to Lady Colin Campbell talking  about the disingenuous Amber Heard, and comparing her to Meghan Markle ..

..My  awaited parcel arrived, (annoyingly with half the contents missing) and I was able to go out earlier than I was expecting. Drove south to  a large  town in the next county.. trying to hunt down  a specific style  of picture to put on the wall above my fireplace. No luck , but I did manage to get some Night Blooming Jasmine scented sachets from HomeSense. I adore that smell, we have Night blooming Jasmine growing outside our front door in Spain, and I miss it very much.. 

Also got 2 table lamps I've had my eye on for a while,  and they were reduced by almost half in the sale... Crystal and silver coloured base  for the livingroom , and a lovely perfect match latte pottery base one for  the spare room ..couldn't believe it was only £8... I'll take photos of them both later..  (it's already 8.10pm and still hot)...

From there I picked up my friend , and we went to the pub and sat outside  with  a ice cold  drink and  a little creme brulee desert  topped with pistachios... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On the return journey I went to photograph the  Mustard rape fields near my house, but they're all dying back so they're not very photogenic..Instead I took a few pics of my friends house, and of the village... just in case anyone is interested.. I'll add them to the ''Photos you've taken on your phone''..thread, in the Photo section...in a little while..

..but here's a couple which might interest some of you.. our village phone box ,.. and I went in and took the pic of the defibrillator, because someone asked the other day about the phone boxes still housing phones.. but no , all those here are now used to house defibrillators


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yes, actually, I have had a productive day. Mostly. Thanks for asking  

I piddled around in the gardens. Fertilized and then soaked the lawn. After work, of course.

Then the computer that does the scheduling at work apparently had a "spell" and effed up next week's schedule. It took supervisor an hour..._an hour!_...to straighten it out.

The best I can figure is that the Texas lady came back from her two-week vacation today, although she wasn't on the schedule, and when she clocked in everything exploded. Maybe the scheduling computer doesn't speak Texan and didn't know what to do with her (or me).

At least it keeps telling payroll to issue money to me every week

I'd said two weeks ago that I'd work tomorrow because it's inventory time and supervisor can't do both bakery stuff and inventory. Texas lady will be there, too. Sigh. At least she no longer wears her phone and spends her whole shift on it. That's something.

@hollydolly Your garden is positively gorgeous. Gorgeous, I tell you


----------



## oldpop

Cleaning and refilling Hummingbird feeders.


----------



## GoneFishin

Too nice of a day to be sitting in front of the computer, so I think I'll go outside and wander around the neighborhood.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining now, and quite chilly.. complete opposite to yesterday but apparently we're going to have a very hot week ahead. ..so any rain is welcome

Thank you @Georgiagranny  for your compliments on my garden, as a gardener yourself you'll know how much time I have to spend on it to keep it looking nice 

Today I cleaned the whole of the office room from the ceiling to the floor, every nook and cranny, and hung a new picture of wild flowers  on the green wall... those of you who saw my home office before when I had it decorated in 2020 will remember the striking  green wall..


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac.
Have pulled some muscles ,,must be from lifting  yesterday.

Trying to  plan lunch,, would like to go out to eat.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hot, dry and breezy - a good drying day, as they say.
Gardening today.  It might have been nice to go to the beach, but it would probably have been busy  (that means more than 20 people + dogs).
We prepared a bed in the polytunnel and planted out the French beans.  Then a bit of general tidying and a lot of watering.  It's been really dry here and we need to water the plants every day.  It's OK, it's not metered so we can use as much as we need.

Making Beef Bourguignon for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Trying to decide what to do....


----------



## Pepper

Making a corned beef which will last for days & days.  Also household stuff.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going out to eat is not happening.
Hubby  trying to catch up on   lawn mowing & other  work.

Made big  pan of calico beans for lunch.


----------



## Jules

@Sliverfox, does your husband ever stop and rest.  You’re both always working hard.


----------



## debodun

Scenes from my garage sale this weekend:


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pepper

Do you have signage at the beginning of your driveway @debodun


----------



## debodun

Yes and two signs on the two street corners. I must have had over 50 cars stop on Saturday. So far today (Sunday) only 5 and no one bought anything. My theory stems from what one man said today. "People that had sales yestareday are putting out what they didn't sell for free at curbside." Maybe that's what most people expect.


----------



## Pepper

These yard sales are keeping you busy and out of trouble, so I see it as a Good thing!


----------



## debodun

Yeah,,, I'm always causing trouble.   I think I got too much sun yesterday - my neck an cheeks are red and tingly and I feel light-headed .


----------



## debodun

One thing I found out about my new neighborhood as they aren't _very_ neighborly. I don't mean rude, they are friendly enough if you want to keep the conversation on general topics. I guess everyone here is expected to pull their own weight, even when I play my helpless old lady card. If you want to have a garage sale, don't expect us to help you setting up or breaking it down. The man across the street only came over to ask if I had a desk. I said I had an antique roll-top. He said that was a little bit more elaborate than he was looking for. Later he cam over and gloated about finding just the right desk that was outside a house for free. I didn't see anyone on my street having a sale and none were listed on the village Web page. I guess upper middle class don't have any "extras" sitting around to get rid of.


----------



## Trish

debodun said:


> View attachment 221248View attachment 221249View attachment 221250View attachment 221251View attachment 221252


If you lived nearer, I would buy the blue suitcases


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Capt Lightning I'll be there for supper. What time? And what's for dessert?

I worked my butt off again this morning. So far, I've worked off almost six months' worth of butts

It's hot here. Rain expected according to the weathernerds, but there's actually no rain in sight.

The continuing saga in the bakery...the bossy Texas lady (remember, she just came back from a two-week vacation) called the supervisor at home at 4 am and said "something came up" and besides she "isn't feeling well" so wouldn't be in.

When there's more than one excuse, they're almost always, um, untruths. Maybe she had a lot of phone calls to return that she couldn't answer yesterday since she was inconvenienced by having to work and couldn't come in because she can't use her phone for personal calls when she's on the clock. LOL

About the effed up schedule for next week. Sigh. I'm off Tuesday and Saturday. Maybe. That wonderful new computer that makes schedules kicked out the changes that supervisor tried to make. Swell. Speaking of being inconvenienced, really. I spend six hours a day there, five days a week and they expect me to _work_ as well!  But I like the job and like having somewhere to go and something to do so...

Dentist appointment tomorrow at noon. Yay. I'm gonna ask for another script for the pain meds. There's one left. Yup. Me. The anti-pain med person. Mark your calendars. I'm gonna ask for more.


----------



## debodun

One thing I was surprised didn't sell was a Pier1 15" white ruffled serving dish. It's beautiful - the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> One thing I was surprised didn't sell was a Pier1 15" white ruffled serving dish. It's beautiful - the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 221279View attachment 221280


How much and what was the original price?


----------



## Pepper

I'm enjoying the aroma of that corned beef simmering!


----------



## Capt Lightning

@Georgiagranny  You'd be most welcome, although Mrs. L polished off the creamed potatoes.  I'm not one for desserts, but if I had one, it would probably be a fresh fruit salad with either yogurt or ice cream.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Capt Lightning  Too late. It's already almost 7pm here so much too late for dinner there. I'd have liked fresh fruit and ice cream. Darn. Maybe next time.

The lawn has been mowed. The foliage on the daffodils finally reached the stage where the bulbs wouldn't get much more nutrition from it so it got cut back. Well. Most of it. There are still random daffodils here and there in the garden that will get cut back as I happen upon them. In the spring they're little surprises of bright color long before the garden wakes up.

No nap today. I plan to sleep the sleep of the innocent tonight


----------



## Geezer Garage

Recovering from yesterday, and cleaning up all my tools, and the shop. My friend Jeff from up north came down Saturday morning to use my car lift and have me help him replace the rear A-arm on his old Mercedes 300 diesel. What we original thought would be a 2-3 hr job, turned into an all day event, and I had my younger neighbors, and their tween daughter coming over for cocktails, pizza, and a fire at 5:30. I left Jeff working on the car, and ran to the store for pizza at 4:30. Should have got it the day before, but got busy, and put it off thinking I'd have plenty of time Saturday. Any who, Everyone had a great time, and Michelle the young lady fell in love with Li'l Bit, and they hiked around the property together. I had a few drinks after a three week hiatus, which i do from time to time. Jeff and I finished up the car this morning. He offered to help clean up, but I know where everything goes, and how I like things, so I sent him on his way a happy camper.


----------



## oldpop

Housework and drinking ice tea. I am just about done with the housework.


----------



## katlupe

So far..........coffee. Planning to put the new fairy lights around the vases on top of the kitchen cupboards. Slow job so don't break any. I am careful so I take a zillion breaks while doing it.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> So far..........coffee. Planning to put the new fairy lights around the vases on top of the kitchen cupboards. Slow job so don't break any. I am careful so I take a zillion breaks while doing it.



Post pix....I'd love to see them when your done!


----------



## Trila

I slept last night!!!!   Woo-hoo!!!! It was the first time in months that my shoulder did not keep me awake!!

My day started out with my going through the pantry, trying to find what was stinking out the house.  The offending aroma turned out to be a bag of onions returning to nature!  LOL

After that I had  and I'm getting ready to make breakfast.  I'm hoping to read some posts to see what everyone is up to!


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> Yes and two signs on the two street corners. I must have had over 50 cars stop on Saturday. So far today (Sunday) only 5 and no one bought anything. My theory stems from what one man said today. "People that had sales yestareday are putting out what they didn't sell for free at curbside." Maybe that's what most people expect.


 There are always scavengers....but still!!!!! Maybe people think that by the second day all of th the good stuff is gone.


----------



## hollydolly

Great news about the shoulder Trila..   I know exactly how you must be feeling, I had 6 months of not sleeping due to a simialr problem with my shoulder , and shoulder blade.. so to get some undisturbed sleep is bliss for you..


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> One thing I was surprised didn't sell was a Pier1 15" white ruffled serving dish. It's beautiful - the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 221279View attachment 221280


It is beautiful!  I wonder why no one ran home, clutching that treasure?  Maybe you were ment to keep it for yourself.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> I'm enjoying the aroma of that corned beef simmering!


Ooooh!  Much better than the aroma that I woke up to!!


----------



## Trila

oldpop said:


> Housework and drinking ice tea. I am just about done with the housework.


.....are you ready to start mine?  I'll even make some tea for you!


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> About 2 hours ago I was allowed to leave the hospital after 3 days.I went to the ER to get my mouth checked. AS soon as the Doctor checked me he said I probably had a stroke. They immediately took me to the hospital. They did so many Tests. I only remember a cat scan and an MRI. After all the test's a New Dr. came in and said after going through all the results she was positive I Have Bells Palsy.Now I am going to sleep
> View attachment 221054


So sorry to hear.
PLEASE TAKE CARE.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Today the dog, and I by association are getting a bath. Was supposed to do it a few days ago, but ran out of time. Then back to work on the garage doors. Beautiful day here supposed to hit 77F.


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> To day *the dog, and I by association are getting a bath*. Was supposed to do it a few days ago, but ran out of time. Then back to work on the garage doors. Beautiful day here supposed to hit 77F.


Haha...I can so relate.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> How much and what was the original price?


I tried looking up the price, but apparently Pier 1 has discontinued that particular line. I was asking $5.


----------



## GoneFishin

Its raining so I'm playing inside today.


----------



## Don M.

We  got back home, last evening, after spending a few days in Denver....attending my Sisters funeral, and visiting with relatives I haven't seen in years.  It was almost a relief to see Sis go to a better place after suffering from extreme Dementia for the past year or two.  

Now, do some chores and take my mind off this, and hopefully return to normal.


----------



## katlupe

Don M. said:


> We  got back home, last evening, after spending a few days in Denver....attending my Sisters funeral, and visiting with relatives I haven't seen in years.  It was almost a relief to see Sis go to a better place after suffering from extreme Dementia for the past year or two.
> 
> Now, do some chores and take my mind off this, and hopefully return to normal.


I am so sorry about the loss of your sister. Even so that she has gone to a better place it is never easy to lose someone. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## katlupe

All done with my vases/fairy lights/kitchen cupboards for today. They are up and in place. May have to tweak the lights a bit but won't know till night time. I like to look from my recliner in the evening to the kitchen and see those lights. They make me smile. I know I am weird. But color is my thing and the vases reflecting the lights seem magical at night. 

Now to see what other stuff I can get into.


----------



## Marie5656

*Trying to get my new TV all set up. I am adding the apps I want to watch. I added a few New ones...and wil watch for a bit to see which I want to keep and wich I plan to send to the curb*


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> All done with my vases/fairy lights/kitchen cupboards for today. They are up and in place. May have to tweak the lights a bit but won't know till night time. I like to look from my recliner in the evening to the kitchen and see those lights. They make me smile. I know I am weird. But color is my thing and the vases reflecting the lights seem magical at night.
> 
> Now to see what other stuff I can get into.


this is absolutely the thing to do... make things that please yourself .. I've come to realise this late in life, have things that please you, especially when you live alone,  surround yourself with things that bring you joy and pleasure


----------



## Pepper

I was holding on for 30 minutes to re-certify my Access A Ride, spoke to a worker who put me on hold for the same amount of time and I'm still not positive about the results.  I will spend the day screaming.

Also in terrible upper back pain so bad I can't straighten up and my hands & head keep shaking.  I'm a mess today.  I probably don't have the strength to scream.  Today feels like a lost day.  Hopefully, I'll recoup.


----------



## Sliverfox

O,, Pepper,, sorry  about  your  back pain.
Can you sit on the bed or  chair & Slowly move  your arms?

When I get up with  new aches that's what  I do.


----------



## Buckeye

Headed for a doctor appointment in a few minutes.  He wants to review lab test results.  I've already looked at them on line, and I know this is not going to be a pleasant conversation.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well here she is all clean, and brushed out, and back on duty checking for chipmonks. If I ever need a hair shirt I should have no issues with her around. After I got her done, spent an hour vacuuming, and cleaning up the scene of the crime in the bathroom.



http://imgur.com/qqkS6nr




http://imgur.com/Gjmc3HK


----------



## oldaunt

Today I am getting estimates on a new CA unit, since mine died just BEFORE the last heat wave. I survived several days of over 95 in the house. Just a few more days.........


----------



## Georgiagranny

Where did I get the bright idea that trimming the azaleas would be an hour's worth of work? Got one done, and it took an hour. One. Tomorrow is another day.

ETA: There are 20 azaleas out there. They're supposed to be pruned as soon as they're done flowering. Mmhmm.

It's hot. My daddy used to say there were only two temperatures in the South in summer: hot and hotter. So far we're only at hot.

Today is usually a day off. Wrong. Supervisor had to go in at midnight to start monthly inventory. Our college student was there this morning, too, so we managed. Supervisor finished and left at 10. I had to leave at 10:30 for dental appointment. College student was there, merrily working along making dozens upon dozens of cookies.

Tomorrow? Since the computer kicked out the schedule, I'm off, but that would leave only our supervisor to work on a busy, busy day. The store's specials start on Wednesday, and all the displays have to be set up and ready to go by 6am. I'll probably go in around 7ish and work for a couple of hours. I don't get why the store is all about accommodating the hourly employees with whatever it is that our little hearts desire but doesn't give a rat's rear whether the first line managers burn out or not. Go figure.

Saw the oral surgeon at noon. He pronounced me well on the way to being healed and gave me a couple of helpful hints to speed it along. Yay.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to shorten some  slacks,,keep getting side tracked.
Mac wanted  his walk,, but  doesn't like  the rain  or getting his feet wet.

Reheating lunch  for us,, cleaning up after that,, another dog walk.
I pulled a few weeds ,,clumps of  dirt came up with them,, gave that up.

Back by house, noticed the lone strawberry plant I saved  last Fall is  blooming.

Some weeds sneaking onto the wood chips by the strawberry plant ,, pulled the weeds up.

Is it nap time?


----------



## Marie5656

*Staying in...as my allergies are giving me fits.  Watching my new TV. So it is a day of rest and relaxing*


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Well here she is all clean, and brushed out, and back on duty checking for chipmonks. If I ever need a hair shirt I should have no issues with her around. After I got her done, spent an hour vacuuming, and cleaning up the scene of the crime in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qqkS6nr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Gjmc3HK


Gave my furbaby a bath today, too. She's double-coated and her shedding is epic. She has a longish white coat which is going to get trimmed back when she goes to the groomer's later this month. I have to brush her daily and vacuum the floors twice a day. It's crazy but she's worth it. Your pup looks very sweet and happy.


----------



## katlupe

The temperature has gone down from 73 to 61 after the thunderstorm we had. I unplugged everything and put my feet up and started reading a new book. Now getting the bunny's cage cleaned and will be time for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> this is absolutely the thing to do... make things that please yourself .. I've come to realise this late in life, have things that please you, especially when you live alone,  surround yourself with things that bring you joy and pleasure





Pepper said:


> I was holding on for 30 minutes to re-certify my Access A Ride, spoke to a worker who put me on hold for the same amount of time and I'm still not positive about the results.  I will spend the day screaming.
> 
> Also in terrible upper back pain so bad I can't straighten up and my hands & head keep shaking.  I'm a mess today.  I probably don't have the strength to scream.  Today feels like a lost day.  Hopefully, I'll recoup.


 gentle hugs , hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> Also in terrible upper back pain so bad I can't straighten up and my hands & head keep shaking. I'm a mess today. I probably don't have the strength to scream. Today feels like a lost day. Hopefully, I'll recoup.


Can you get in to see a doctor, if this is something new?  Very worrisome.


----------



## Raddragn

Hello all I just spotted this thread. Should I do an introduction or just jump in?


----------



## RadishRose

Raddragn said:


> Hello all I just spotted this thread. Should I do an introduction or just jump in?


You can do either,  but posting in the introduction forum will be see by more members. welcome to senior forums!


----------



## RadishRose

Housework most of the day. Some TV.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Don M. said:


> We  got back home, last evening, after spending a few days in Denver....attending my Sisters funeral, and visiting with relatives I haven't seen in years.  It was almost a relief to see Sis go to a better place after suffering from extreme Dementia for the past year or two.
> 
> Now, do some chores and take my mind off this, and hopefully return to normal.


Condolences for the loss of your sister, @Don M.  may you enjoy good memories of happier times


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces?

Wouldn't you know? I don't need to be at work until 7ish, but my eyes slammed open at 4:15. I slept_ wie ein Baby_ at last since the oral surgeon fixed the denture problem yesterday. Yay. A good night's sleep is a true blessing!

Remember I said only two temps in the South in summer...hot and hotter? Today is gonna be hot. Tomorrow is gonna be hotter and actually break a record for earliest summertime high temp. Other people will say it's not summer, that it's still spring, but that's not the case here. It's been summer for weeks!

After the azaleas were in shade later yesterday afternoon, I pruned another one. Another hour's worth. There are 20 of them. I should be done by Zeptuber 32!

Getting up earlier than necessary gives me time to dawdle so I'm off to dawdle


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces?
> 
> Wouldn't you know? I don't need to be at work until 7ish, but my eyes slammed open at 4:15. I slept_ wie ein Baby_ at last since the oral surgeon fixed the denture problem yesterday. Yay. A good night's sleep is a true blessing!
> 
> Remember I said only two temps in the South in summer...hot and hotter? Today is gonna be hot. Tomorrow is gonna be hotter and actually break a record for earliest summertime high temp. Other people will say it's not summer, that it's still spring, but that's not the case here. It's been summer for weeks!
> 
> After the azaleas were in shade later yesterday afternoon, I pruned another one. Another hour's worth. There are 20 of them. I should be done by Zeptuber 32!
> 
> Getting up earlier than necessary gives me time to dawdle so I'm off to dawdle


Good for you , you're a trooper and no mistake missus...  hope you have a stress and pain free day..


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 10.40 am... it's a beautiful sunny day, forecast to be the hottest day of the year high 80's...  I've got a dress on for the first time this year.. but I can't go anywhere because I have to wait in for a phone call from the pharmacist at the surgery to determine whether I can continue with my prescription meds. Every year they have to do this .. it annoys the heck outta me..  and altho' I ran out of those meds over a week ago, this is the first day they can call me.. Pre Pandemic I would have got a call the same day.. .  and if they couldn't the surgery would have made an interim prescription for the period until the assessment  ..neither of which has happened this time

Not much needs doing in the garden, I should have kept some stuff back to do today so I can be out there in the sun for a while.. I've got my hat all ready.... but instead I'll probably sit out with my headphones on, listening to a podcast...


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Friends! It looks like it is going to be a nice day. Not sure if I can go for a walk in the park yet. Depends on my knees but I want to attempt it anyway. At least a little bit. I had been trying to get out in the sun for an hour or so when I can. Plus I want some exercise so walking is doable for me at this point. 

I need to get some laundry done and paperwork for my son. Other than that not sure what I will be doing. Oh yeah, I think there might be Bingo downstairs but not positive on that yet. 

I hope you all have a happy day!


----------



## GoneFishin

Coffee with my Son & Daughter  this morning. Then later on ?


----------



## JimBob1952

Wife and I going on an 8 mile walk/hike to practice for our summer walking tour in France.  

Have a little bit of paid work to do after that.  I'm in charge of dinner tonight so in the afternoon I'll shop and cook as well.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I  taking it easy this morning.

He has a procedure later this morning.


----------



## MickaC

What i did yesterday......picked up 3, 5 gallon pails of twigs, and small branches in the front yard.
Have an old elm tree in the front, with all the strong winds we seem to be getting, it's a constant job......but....to be technical......not my tree, it's on the town boulevard. Wish it was gone. Elms are very dirty trees.
Then mowed the front yard
Was hoping to mow the backyard today.....but.....just like the forecast said, cloudy and rain today, and wet till the weekend.
Seems we're only getting 1 day out of several, for outside jobs.
May have to resort to inside jobs.


----------



## Liberty

We went to the job site for the new fire dept building so hub could inspect it.
He's got a fire dept meeting...and I'm repotting some salvia and combining coffee grounds and cow manure to fertilize the banana trees.

Exciting, huh.  Then jumpng in the pool...its hot here.  Nice, but we sure could use some rain or even some "sprinkle showers".


----------



## MickaC

Also washed up some winter jackets, which i have still been using......time to bite the bullet and get tough.....it is the middle of May.
But.... still using some light winter jackets.....always still a guess as to what to wear outside.....have 3 by the door.....sigh..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Wanted to make reservations on the SAM train to go from Cordele to Plains but they only do this on Saturdays, so it’s a non-starter for me .  My grandpa was a railroad man and I’ve always loved trains.  

back to reality …. Shop, bake, wash, put away winter clothing.   I’ll relax on the screened-in porch later this afternoon with a fruit smoothie and an Agatha Christie I haven’t read in a long time


----------



## RadishRose

The plan is to clean out the fridge, wash kitchen/hallway/bathroom floors.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> The plan is to clean out the fridge, wash kitchen/hallway/bathroom floors.
> 
> We'll see how this goes.


Don’t we all vacuum and do our housework in a dress and high heels?  Love it.


----------



## Leann

Jules said:


> Don’t we all vacuum and do our housework in a dress and high heels?  Love it.


Personally, I prefer stilettos when I do housework. One false step in those and I face-plant on the floor and there's my excuse to put the work off for another day


----------



## Jules

Phew, I just happened to look at my Calendar on my iPad this morning.  It’s one of the grandson’s birthdays.  His mother would have been really upset if I’d missed it.  An alert is sent out a week ahead, sure wish it would be repeated on the day of the event. 

We’re out of bread and water.  Definitely need to go for those.  Also need to walk.  I’m thinking I should defrost the freezer before the weather becomes too warm.  Normally I’d fill a few boxes and set them in the cold garage.  Somehow my schedule is out of wack for this chore.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> We’re out of bread and water.


How can you be out of water? Are the faucets in your house broken?

https://www.andersonwater.com/5-reasons-to-stop-buying-bottled-water/


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a hot ,... hot , day... forecast is for rain tonight and tomorrow.. blue skies at the moment 5.30pm...

I drove  to the recycle centre in the next town  with some very big  framed paintings which have been languishing in the barn for ages.. . and some other bits and pieces, including a Christmas tree which I only bought christmas before last ..glad to be rid of all that stuff... Then I drove  straight down the motorway to North London , did some shopping in M&S.. and had a cuppa tea in the cafe.. overlooking the car patk.. beautiful day to  people watch..

Heard on the news on the radio that for the first time since records began there are more jobs available than there are people out of work.. and you can absolutely tell that many people are not working at all, or supposedly WFH.. because the traffic is astonishingly heavy in the middle of the day. Not something that's ever happened mid-week pre pandemic, one could guarantee to be able to find clear roads before and after rush hour in the morning and the evenings, but now there's no respite from heavy traffic..

Bought myself some silver earrings..  and this little summer top





.. and got a  bunch of canned foods , peas, beans etc, and soft drinks.. coke, orange juice, ..  to top up my stock in the barn..

The  new clematis I planted at the beginning of April, to accompany my existing Clematis which is in flower now..  has grown from 12 inches.. to 3 feet.. I had to tie it to a longer stake this morning, very pleased with it..


----------



## mrstime

Xrays of my back today, guess new Dr doesn't care much for our previous doctors pronouncement after the last xray "------- your back is a mess", then later he said "your neck is a mess" after I complained of a sore neck.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> How can you be out of water? Are the faucets in your house broken?
> 
> https://www.andersonwater.com/5-reasons-to-stop-buying-bottled-water/


If you tasted our water, you’d be buying it too.  Most people do.  We’re not the least bit interested in installing a system.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> I was holding on for 30 minutes to re-certify my Access A Ride, spoke to a worker who put me on hold for the same amount of time and I'm still not positive about the results.  I will spend the day screaming.
> 
> Also in terrible upper back pain so bad I can't straighten up and my hands & head keep shaking.  I'm a mess today.  I probably don't have the strength to scream.  Today feels like a lost day.  Hopefully, I'll recoup.


I'm sorry to hear that you had such a bad/frustrating day!  Would it help if I screamed for you?  ....anything for a friend!   (I'm just trying to make you laugh, I know that pain is not funny. )


----------



## Trila

Buckeye said:


> Headed for a doctor appointment in a few minutes.  He wants to review lab test results.  I've already looked at them on line, and I know this is not going to be a pleasant conversation.


Oh-oh....good luck


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> Well here she is all clean, and brushed out, and back on duty checking for chipmonks. If I ever need a hair shirt I should have no issues with her around. After I got her done, spent an hour vacuuming, and cleaning up the scene of the crime in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qqkS6nr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Gjmc3HK


Ooooh!  She's adorable!  And all prettied up!


----------



## Trila

Marie5656 said:


> *Staying in...as my allergies are giving me fits.  Watching my new TV. So it is a day of rest and relaxing*


What is the new show?


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> The temperature has gone down from 73 to 61 after the thunderstorm we had. I unplugged everything and put my feet up and started reading a new book. Now getting the bunny's cage cleaned and will be time for supper.


Say hi to , from Andy!


----------



## Knight

Out of the heat after helping neighbor with his sprinkler system.
Diagnosed neighbors auto sprinkler system not working. He thought he would need to call a plumber. I showed him how to test the timer to eliminate that as the problem. The valve solenoid was the problem, but might as well replace diaphragm with a kit while the water was turned off. Checked online for parts. Bought solenoid & diaphragm kit for the anti-siphon irrigation valve for less than $20.00 at Lowes with my military discount. His money my discount.

I had him do the hands on of everything. For him learning how to take something apart, put in new parts, soldering the solenoid wires together & using heat shrink to make the connection water proof. PRICELESS for him, especially since it worked like new.


----------



## bowmore

To celebrate my 84th birthday and the 50th anniversary of my first solo flight, I am flying up the coast to Santa Barbara


----------



## CinnamonSugar

bowmore said:


> To celebrate my 84th birthday and the 50th anniversary of my first solo flight, I am flying up the coast to Santa Barbara


Happy birthday and congratulations @bowmore   that’s quite an accomplishment !


----------



## Marie5656

Trila said:


> What is the new show?


no new show. same shows, new tv.


----------



## Murrmurr

I found a really cool-looking coffee table out by the dumpsters here. Me and my grandson carried it home on Sunday and I'm fixing it up to give to my granddaughter. She just moved into her own place.

This table has a very 1940s look. It has a glass top at the center with 4 small cubby spaces under it, and a large drawer at each end. One of the drawers is all wonky, beyond repair, so I removed both drawers plus the sliders, so now it has deep shelves at each end instead.

Today I'm going to touch up the paint. It's white (with wood-grain base). G-daughter's boyfriend will pick it up this evening.

Here it is sitting on my "worktable" (blurry, I know)


----------



## Jules

Love it.  That’s a conversation piece thanks to Grandpa.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> Love it.  That’s a conversation piece thanks to Grandpa.


Pretty cool-looking, isn't it? And g-daughter has posters of movie stars from the 40s and 50s and other "vintage" stuff in her living room, so it totally fits.


----------



## Knight

Murrmurr said:


> I found a really cool-looking coffee table out by the dumpsters here. Me and my grandson carried it home on Sunday and I'm fixing it up to give to my granddaughter. She just moved into her own place.
> 
> This table has a very 1940s look. It has a glass top at the center with 4 small cubby spaces under it, and a large drawer at each end. One of the drawers is all wonky, beyond repair, so I removed both drawers plus the sliders, so now it has deep shelves at each end instead.
> 
> Today I'm going to touch up the paint. It's white (with wood-grain base). G-daughter's boyfriend will pick it up this evening.
> 
> Here it is sitting on my "worktable" (blurry, I know)
> 
> View attachment 221535


Great looking renovation of what someone else didn't want. Brings real meaning to "one mans trash is another mans treasure"


----------



## Murrmurr

Knight said:


> Great looking renovation of what someone else didn't want. Brings real meaning to "one mans trash is another mans treasure"


Words I live by.


----------



## mrstime

mrstime said:


> Xrays of my back today, guess new Dr doesn't care much for our previous doctors pronouncement after the last xray "------- your back is a mess", then later he said "your neck is a mess" after I complained of a sore neck.


No need to be sad folks, there were 4 xrays taken so new Doc will probably go into detail telling me about my back. It will go in one ear and out the other. Mess I understand. She may decide to repeat the original xrays of my neck, and do the same thing. Some doctors feel the need to go into great detail. New doctor is Chinese with a very heavy accent, so I'd never understand the details anyway.


----------



## Trila

Murrmurr said:


> Pretty cool-looking, isn't it? And g-daughter has posters of movie stars from the 40s and 50s and other "vintage" stuff in her living room, so it totally fits.


Wow!  It's all going to look great together when you finish it!


----------



## Trila

mrstime said:


> Xrays of my back today, guess new Dr doesn't care much for our previous doctors pronouncement after the last xray "------- your back is a mess", then later he said "your neck is a mess" after I complained of a sore neck.


I hope you get sorted out and feel better!


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! 

Today I will do the laundry that I did not do yesterday. Make some phone calls. Routine household chores. At five is my book discussion live on a YouTube channel I follow. It has been pretty good and I don't want to miss it. I have learned to put the "out" sign on my door when doing this or I will be interrupted. 

Looks like another beautiful day! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Sliverfox

Where to start today's chores?
Check the freezer to see if I  have any  ham loaf  to thaw & bake.

After doing my morning routine,will uncover the tomato plants.
Mac will be included in that  chore,, he can watch.
Then we'll finish  his walk.

While outside I should pull  some weeds.


----------



## MickaC

Waiting for the grass to dry in the backyard, if it doesn't stop raining soon, may have to hay it, of course it rained yesterday, couldn't mow.


----------



## Pepper

Will be with my grandson!


----------



## hollydolly

Laying new carpet... !! Well , it's  really a huge rug.. and it's been really difficult to do on my own because it means lifting up each end of a sofa.. which is extremely  heavy.. and I can just lift the end by 2 or 3 inches . It took 2 of us last time we laid a rug..
 So, trying to work out how I'd manage to slip the rug under and hold up each end of the  sofa at the same time.. I got 2 pieces of kindling and raised each end on them by an inch or so which was enough for me to get the rug under... However frustratingly one end has gone under  too much and is leaving a bare space between the rug and the Hearth of about 2 inches.. , and now I can't get the rug to pull out from under there... ...so I'm having a rest and a cuppa tea while I decide what to do..


----------



## chic

I'm taking a ME day because I had a bit of a sore throat due to extreme temperature changes. So I'm drinking throat coat tea, licorice and slippery elm to recover and I'm irritating all of you for entertainment.


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> I'm taking a ME day because I had a bit of a sore throat due to extreme temperature changes. So I'm drinking throat coat tea, licorice and slippery elm to recover and I'm irritating all of you for entertainment.


Get well quickly, Chic.


----------



## Jules

katlupe said:


> I have learned to put the "out" sign on my door when doing this or I will be interrupted.


Is this a trick that you discovered or is it common in your home?  Makes sense.


----------



## hollydolly

Wooohoo...done it all by myself...managed to use a heavy wooden walking stick as a prise tolift up the corner  of the sofa enough for me to get over the other side and pull it just that inch or so to line up against the hearth..


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> Is this a trick that you discovered or is it common in your home?  Makes sense.


I learned it by leaving it out accidentally and then finding out that people didn't knock when they thought I was out.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well done. Was just gonna say, with a long enough lever you can move the world.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Well done. Was just gonna say, with a long enough lever and you can move the world.


I nearly got the car jack out of the barn tbh.. and then I spotted the heavy duty walking stick, and thought I would give that a try... who needs a husband here..Huh ?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Working on the doors this morning and then off to do some banking, drop some keys off to the renter, and shopping, library, etc., in town. hoping to sneak in a walk up the hill with Li'l Bit. The Indian Paintbrush are blooming. One of my favs.



http://imgur.com/Q9RTeGM


----------



## Furryanimal

It may come as a surprise but I went to the cricket....match over before it rained.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got some  wood  chips spread around the hosta I transplanted ,last Fall.
Made lunch,, hubby was in & back out  wanted to get a drive way finished.

So I should fire  up the weed whacker as its  turned  overcast,, sort of cool out.
IF I knock  down the weeds maybe hubby can dump of wood chips on those areas?


----------



## bowmore

bowmore said:


> To celebrate my 84th birthday and the 50th anniversary of my first solo flight, I am flying up the coast to Santa Barbara


Attached is the story of my flight.


----------



## katlupe

bowmore said:


> Attached is the story of my flight.


Awesome birthday present to yourself!!! What a life you have lived! Happy Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Waiting for the grass to dry in the backyard, if it doesn't stop raining soon, may have to hay it, of course it rained yesterday, couldn't mow.


I know the feeling!!!!!


----------



## Trila

bowmore said:


> Attached is the story of my flight.


I couldn't open the attachment. 

UPDATE: the attachment downloaded to my tablet....
You have had an amazing journey (pun) during the last 50 years!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Laying new carpet... !! Well , it's  really a huge rug.. and it's been really difficult to do on my own because it means lifting up each end of a sofa.. which is extremely  heavy.. and I can just lift the end by 2 or 3 inches . It took 2 of us last time we laid a rug..
> So, trying to work out how I'd manage to slip the rug under and hold up each end of the  sofa at the same time.. I got 2 pieces of kindling and raised each end on them by an inch or so which was enough for me to get the rug under... However frustratingly one end has gone under  too much and is leaving a bare space between the rug and the Hearth of about 2 inches.. , and now I can't get the rug to pull out from under there... ...so I'm having a rest and a cuppa tea while I decide what to do..


. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Wooohoo...done it all by myself...managed to use a heavy wooden walking stick as a prise tolift up the corner  of the sofa enough for me to get over the other side and pull it just that inch or so to line up against the hearth..


Good for you!  You got it!


----------



## Pecos

My excitement for the day was to get a haircut. I also disposed of several items that I don’t need any more. The attic and shed are slowly getting cleaned out.


----------



## MickaC

Since it decided to rain again today......did the grocery thing......got the mail.
Hard to stay grounded on such an exciting day. .


----------



## Leann

I try to do one extra thing each day which means something over and above my daily, routine chores. Today it was washing the window screens. Perfect day for it. Tomorrow I'll be out for a good while running errands.


----------



## hollydolly

It's almost midnight and  I heard the rain on the window, followed by a Big clap of thunder...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> It's almost midnight and  I heard the rain on the window, followed by a Big clap of thunder...


That’s soothing for drifting off to sleep.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> That’s soothing for drifting off to sleep.


yes, only I won't be going to sleep for a while yet...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off tomorrow! That means I can sleep late...like probably won't even get up until 5  

DD and I went to the garden center and came home with a crap ton of flowers. I even got carried away and bought a big pot of salvia, the kind that's already arranged and growing and will stay in the pot it came in. My tightwad/skinflint gene rarely does anything like that. I buy bedding plants and make up my own pots, but this one was just too pretty to leave at the garden center.

Bright and early tomorrow morning I'm gonna be up and digging in the garden, planting stuff and weeding and raking up the blankety-blank magnolia leaves. We have two huge magnolias, and they're really pretty, but they sure are messy.

Yanno what? I'm off Saturday, too! Yanno what else? I got sweet-talked into working on Sunday, which will make three Sundays in a row that I've worked. This time, though, it's so that supervisor really can take a day off so I don't much mind. Heaven knows he deserves a day off.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just read your pdf Steve, very impressive. I considered building a sport plane at one point in my life, but decided I already had enough expensive hobbies. Flying the P51, and the MiG had to be a rush. We had Bob Hoovers P51 racer in our hanger for awhile in the mid 70's in Denver.



bowmore said:


> To celebrate my 84th birthday and the 50th anniversary of my first solo flight, I am flying up the coast to Santa Barbara


----------



## Sliverfox

I did get the weeds knocked  down  and Hubby  dumped  wood  chips for me to rake around.

Its rainig tonight,will either  wash the chips  down to bottom of bank or settle them in  enough  to show the low spots.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dental check up  & hygienist for Mrs. L and me this morning.  Probably more gardening this afternoon.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Georgiagranny

As expected, I was wide awake before 5. Long before 5. That's fine. I have a lot of gardening to do before it gets too hot to be outdoors, and there's plenty of time to fiddle around before it's light enough to get out there.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Georgiagranny, I was up before 5 as well... took my morning coffee out onto the screened-in porch and enjoyed the sounds and sights of early morning... crickets still trilling, overlaid with exuberant birdsong...  the morning light gradually turning the foliage from dark, brooding shapes to individual light-kissed leaves...  savored my daily devotions and telling the Lord good morning...  watered the geranium (closest I get to gardening, haha), did a little of my own version of tai chi.  Who knows what this day holds?  I hope I can bless someone =)


----------



## GoneFishin

Its  so staying inside


----------



## Furryanimal

Not a lot....I’m having a new fence put up!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk around 6:30,temp was 54,a bit of drizzle
My plan this morning is to wash the furniture using Murphy's oil soap,its time
 If the weather improves later,I plan to go out on another walk, read NYT,local paper, play couple games on my smartphone


----------



## Marie5656

*Myself and a friend are having an LOL today. I messaged her and asked it she saw todays Google Doodle.  Looks almst just like her.   
This is us....*


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Marie5656 That does look like her! Maybe she should demand payment for using her likeness

Methinks we're being lied to again. Whenever the weatherheads predict sunshine, we almost always get rain; when they predict rain, it's almost always sunny with not a raindrop in sight. They're trying to make us believe that we'll get rain starting early evening Saturday and then on and off through at least next Wednesday. Pfffft.

I got some of the plants put in today, but it got too hot to keep working. One area where I wanted to plant gets shade around 5 or so, and I did manage just now to get those planted. Still have three more to get in the ground.

Tomorrow it's back to churning out cookies and croissants. By the time I get home at noon, it will be much too hot to plant anything because at noon the entire garden is in full sun. Sigh.

But I have Saturday off. Woohoo. A Saturday off is a rare thing indeed, and since DD and I did our Walmarting today, we don't have to contend with the crowds on the weekend. Yay.


----------



## RadishRose

bowmore said:


> Attached is the story of my flight.


Loved your story Bowmore. So glad you did this for yourself!


----------



## RadishRose

I did grocery shopping and used my new cart to bring the bags into the house from my car. It's easier for me.


----------



## MickaC

Making money again today.
Made 100.00.......1 item i posted this morning......2 items i posted yesterday......paid for and picked up.
May have to take the day off tomorrow from selling.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I did grocery shopping and used my new cart to bring the bags into the house from my car. It's easier for me.


I never thought of it like that.., what a good idea. ! I was thinking surely if you took the trolley in the car to the store, then filled it up... it would be too heavy to lift in and out of the car..


----------



## MickaC

Going to be a good day, to do exactly this......may open my eyes once in a while to check the SNOW situation today, May 20.......may also go downstairs to see if i can find some sorting to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Done very little today. It's been raining hard since last night, and only just stopped a few minutes ago and we now have sun, but it's a lot less hot and humid than it's been for the last week.

Took delivery of 2 parcels.. very annoying, AGAIN ..Hermes who now have re-branded themselves as Evri.. delivered them to my neighbour even tho' I was home, and  watching out for them.  I made an official complaint this time..


----------



## Pepper

Getting a procedure on my lower back, which I'm not looking forward to.  I doubt it will even help.  Forgot what procedure called.  It's pretty common I think, just can't remember it's name.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Getting a procedure on my lower back, which I'm not looking forward to.  I doubt it will even help.  Forgot what procedure called.  It's pretty common I think, just can't remember it's name.


Cortisone injection ?


----------



## Pepper

I think so, @hollydolly.  The area has to be numbed.  Whatever it is, I had it twenty years ago, and they actually knocked me out to receive the shot.  Did nothing to help, nothing.  I'm leaving in a few minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I think so, @hollydolly.  The area has to be numbed.  Whatever it is, I had it twenty years ago, and they actually knocked me out to receive the shot.  Did nothing to help, nothing.  I'm leaving in a few minutes.


Yes I've had several of those over the years..the last one didn't help at all.. so the consultant said there's no point in having it any more. I wish you better luck...


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I think so, @hollydolly.  The area has to be numbed.  Whatever it is, I had it twenty years ago, and they actually knocked me out to receive the shot.  Did nothing to help, nothing.  I'm leaving in a few minutes.


I hope it works to bring you some pain relief this time @Pepper


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lovely morning so we went for a walk and then lunch at The Boyndie visitor centre.  All the food is made  from locally sourced ingredients  and cooked on site.  Attached to the centre is a small plant nursery which gives employment to adults with "learning difficulties".

Part of the nursery....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Before 5:30 a.m. I:
~Sorted clothes both to be dry cleaned (using my at home system Dryell) and laundered.
~Showered, did my ritual washing and made my after dark, then before sunrise prayers.
~Went down to the laundry room and washed clothes. While I'm there I always disinfect everything me and my clothes will touch. Then I come back up and disinfect the plastic laundry bags I use only for bringing up the clean clothes while waiting for them to wash. 

I had breakfast and at 8 a.m. walked to the supermarket and got a couple of bags of groceries. 
~I disinfected everything that had to go into the refrigerator then took out the recyclables.
~I have started drying the clothes and will likely put most of them away (the ones that get hung up).


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac.

I just finished another round of weed whacking.

Looks like another thunder cloud is moivng in.
We had a couple of  very  loud thunder Booms  this  morning when we got up,, than a bit of rain.

Now to make chicken nuggets,,hope chicken thawed enough so I can cut it.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Yes I've had several of those over the years..the last one didn't help at all.. so the consultant said there's no point in having it any more. I wish you better luck...


& @Pinky
Thanks guys the procedure, epidural which I couldn't remember, is a cortisone shot like you said, Holly.  It was postponed until June 17th (that's Juneteenth here I think) because my glucose was 259. Due to stress, I'm pretty sure as I woke up with 120.  My blood pressure was 119/*33, *gotta look up what that unholy number means.

Sorry it didn't work for you Holly, as it didn't for me.  I will be having upper back one, as that hurts way more than lower back.  I'm a mess!

So, look for more complaints and fears on 6/17!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@Pepper the bottom # on your blood pressure is the amount of pressure to your blood vessels when your heart is at rest.   Why you have such a wide gap between upper and lower #s idk.  If it was me taking your BP, I’d be taking it in the other arm as well to verify.


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Getting a procedure on my lower back, which I'm not looking forward to.  I doubt it will even help.  Forgot what procedure called.  It's pretty common I think, just can't remember it's name.


Good luck!  I'm hoping for  speedy results!


----------



## Trila

I was feeling bla all day yesterday, and again today.  I haven't done much of anything, but sit around and either play on my tablet, or watch tv.

The highlight for yesterday was taking Chelveston to swim in the pond for the first time!

When I first started to take her down to the pond, she was a little upset that something knew and different was going on....she's such a complainer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










At first, I had to keep on putting her back in the pond. It wasn't until I gave her a little toss into deeper water that she realized it was fun to go swimming!!!





When she decided that she was done, she headed up the hill and found her way back to the chicken yard, all by heself!






It won't be long before she will be wanting me to let her out so that she can go swimming!


Maybe later today I'll get started on yesterday's to-do list......or maybe take a nap.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got up at 6:30 and took the dog out to 10"of fresh snow. Put out sunflower seeds on the feeder, which they decimated in short order. Made lox and cream cheese with basil scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then down to the shop and bead blasted eight pieces of  3" flat stock that I cut yesterday from some rusty stock I had for the door project. Setting up to do some welding on the doors here shortly.




http://imgur.com/Ty4khDY




http://imgur.com/PkmKKP3




http://imgur.com/jivfbV0




http://imgur.com/Upy4Bfp


----------



## Pepper

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Pepper the bottom # on your blood pressure is the amount of pressure to your blood vessels when your heart is at rest.   Why you have such a wide gap between upper and lower #s idk.  If it was me taking your BP, I’d be taking it in the other arm as well to verify.


On the other arm they got 118/50.


----------



## Knight

Going to check out a deal that seems to good to pass up. Chevy dealer sent snail mail with an offer to take our 2018 car in trade for a 2022 same model for a difference of $3500.00 out of pocket.

I doubt that will be what we find when we check it out but it's Friday with nothing planned & we could use a good laugh.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Got up at 6:30 and took the dog out to 10"of fresh snow. Put out sunflower seeds on the feeder, which they decimated in short order. Made lox and cream cheese with basil scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then down to the shop and bead blasted eight pieces of  3" flat stock that I cut yesterday from some rusty stock I had for the door project. Setting up to do some welding on the doors here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ty4khDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PkmKKP3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jivfbV0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Upy4Bfp


SNOW!!!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yeah, ain't it great!!



hollydolly said:


> SNOW!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Yeah, ain't it great!!


well might not do the garden much good..but hey it would be definitely different..


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> May have to take the day off tomorrow from selling.


You could spend the day counting all your new money.



OneEyedDiva said:


> Sorted clothes both to be dry cleaned (using my at home system Dryell) and laundered.


Do you find it does a good job.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I forgot to mention that we saw "Elvis" today.  He's an Elvis impersonator who lives in Banff.  He seems to spend his life dressed as Elvis and is often spotted walking round the town in full Elvis' style.  Visitors are surprised to see him, but the locals are used to him and accept him as he is.


----------



## MickaC

Geezer Garage said:


> Got up at 6:30 and took the dog out to 10"of fresh snow. Put out sunflower seeds on the feeder, which they decimated in short order. Made lox and cream cheese with basil scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then down to the shop and bead blasted eight pieces of  3" flat stock that I cut yesterday from some rusty stock I had for the door project. Setting up to do some welding on the doors here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ty4khDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PkmKKP3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jivfbV0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Upy4Bfp


Okay......you have me beat will your 10" of snow.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Jules said:


> You could spend the day counting all your new money.
> 
> 
> Do you find it does a good job.


Jules, I've been using Dryel for years and it really does. I do an extra step though...I spray my clothes with disinfectant spray (does not come with kit) then use the as directed, except I cut the sheet that goes in the bag with the clothes in half. There's a booster spray and a "pen" to remove stains. I have a trench coat with what I call a "finicky" material and it cleaned that wonderfully. I also put a cream colored fancy blouse in there (not together) after using the stain spray and it came out great too. A few months ago, I ordered more sheets so I'll always be ready when something needs to be cleaned. I wound up with two kits so I use the older bag for dark clothes and the new one for lighter clothes.


----------



## hollydolly

Not  got anything planned.. it's Saturday, it's been overcast all day until about an hour ago, now we have sun. .. and aside from the laundry, see to the snail mail, and make myself a bacon and egg sandwich, I've done nothing really..

I had a terrible night's sleep. For the first time in memory I dreamt of my mother and father in the same dream. .. it was horrible.. he was going to attack my mother and I lashed out at him in my dream, and I physically lashed out in my sleep and hit the mattress full force with my arthritic fingers. My screaming with the pain woke me right up... , so today I've had to wear 2 splints on my index and middle fingers..


----------



## JustDave

Geezer Garage said:


> Got up at 6:30 and took the dog out to 10"of fresh snow.


I took my 4 month old pup out for a short walk in the woods, but here in Virginia, snow is a nostalgic memory of days gone by.


----------



## GoneFishin

Went to the pharmacy to pickup my meds


----------



## Alligatorob

Trying to get our yard and garden sprinkler and irrigation system working and more or less leak free.  Wish it were warmer or less windy, outside today is no fun...


----------



## IrisSenior

I am calling it a day. I have fallen twice today: once in the shower (I wasn't alone) and I think my foot slipped on the body wash and I was facing the shower curtain with nothing to grab onto: I banged my left forehead on the wooden stool outside the tub. The second time this morning I was leaning over the grocery's I just picked up at the store trying to grab the receipt and my left foot slipped and I fell on top of the groceries.

I am looking forward to the rest of the day (very carefully).


----------



## Georgiagranny

This is Saturday. It feels like Sunday. 

I was in the garden as soon as it was daylight and planted the rest of the flowers that followed me home during the week. Wanted to do it yesterday but too hot. 

Working tomorrow when it's going to be cooler and maybe even rain a little. Maybe off Monday when it's also supposed to rain a bit and be cooler and when the flowers have already all been put in the ground, dammit. Getting more flowers to follow me home would require a trip to the garden centers. I don't wanna go to the garden centers.

Won't know my schedule until I can check tomorrow. It's not posted until after 12 on Fridays, but I leave at 12, and it can't be checked from my laptop. What a pain in the como se llama! I really hope that to make up for working tomorrow, I'll be off Monday and Tuesday and then back to being off on Sundays and Mondays. This ever-changing schedule really plays h*ll with my head!


----------



## HoneyNut

My life is back on track now, the thing in my breast that had more than doubled in size since the previous mammogram turned out to be benign and they said no extra imaging needed, no biopsy needed, it is a type of thing that does not turn cancerous, and I could cancel the other appointments my doctor had set up for me.  So all my stress and worry about it was unnecessary (I was convinced it would be stage 4 breast cancer and that I'd have only months to live!).  But, at least now I have a bit of perspective about lessor challenges in my life, and also interestingly when I thought I might have a very limited amount of time left I wanted to take a trip to Iceland, I guess I should put that into some mental queue to look into, though right at the moment I have no time to think about it.
I also discovered about myself that apparently I feel competitive about who gets to live the longest, I didn't want to lose the race, ha ha.

I have less than a week to finish clearing out the house, this time next week I'll be a new "Nomad" waking up in a cheap Chicago hotel apartment.


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning was spent cleaning the classic MG. The afternoon was for lawn mowing duties and now we are showering and getting the glad rags out ready for an evening out with our friends in the company of: "The Boogie Bumpers." The Boogie Bumpers are a seven piece vintage swing & jive band, they recreate the eras of the 1930's, & 40's with their energetic dance music.


----------



## JustDave

HoneyNut said:


> My life is back on track now, the thing in my breast that had more than doubled in size since the previous mammogram turned out to be benign and they said no extra imaging needed, no biopsy needed, it is a type of thing that does not turn cancerous, and I could cancel the other appointments my doctor had set up for me.  So all my stress and worry about it was unnecessary (I was convinced it would be stage 4 breast cancer and that I'd have only months to live!).  But, at least now I have a bit of perspective about lessor challenges in my life, and also interestingly when I thought I might have a very limited amount of time left I wanted to take a trip to Iceland, I guess I should put that into some mental queue to look into, though right at the moment I have no time to think about it.
> I also discovered about myself that apparently I feel competitive about who gets to live the longest, I didn't want to lose the race, ha ha.
> 
> I have less than a week to finish clearing out the house, this time next week I'll be a new "Nomad" waking up in a cheap Chicago hotel apartment.


I grew up in Berwyn, just west of Cicero.  (FWIW)  Happy to hear about your diagnosis.  Why Iceland?  I don't often hear about people going to Iceland, although it sounds interesting.


----------



## hollydolly

JustDave said:


> I grew up in Berwyn, just west of Cicero.  (FWIW)  Happy to hear about your diagnosis.  Why Iceland?  I don't often hear about people going to Iceland, although it sounds interesting.


Just to interject here.. for  a second.. Iceland is a HUGE holiday destination for Brits... HUGE...British people love it there..


----------



## JustDave

horseless carriage said:


> This morning was spent cleaning the classic MG.


The Classic was, well, classic.  Then they went to that newer body style, which was newer, but not what the MG was all about, at least to people my age.


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> I am calling it a day. I have fallen twice today: once in the shower (I wasn't alone) and I think my foot slipped on the body wash and I was facing the shower curtain with nothing to grab onto: I banged my left forehead on the wooden stool outside the tub. The second time this morning I was leaning over the grocery's I just picked up at the store trying to grab the receipt and my left foot slipped and I fell on top of the groceries.
> 
> I am looking forward to the rest of the day (very carefully).


OH I'm sorry to hear you fell, what a shock, I know what that's like... but really there might have been more room in the shower if there had been only you in there...


----------



## Knight

Posting a follow up on my trip to the chevy dealer that mailed me about a deal to good to pass up. 

The dealer didn't have the vehicle in stock but did have other models that we might like. He expected to get some in but none were equipped with the power features we want. The day wasn't a total waste, stopping at a nursery on the way home  my wife found some shrubs she wanted.


----------



## horseless carriage

JustDave said:


> The Classic was, well, classic.  Then they went to that newer body style, which was newer, but not what the MG was all about, at least to people my age.



You are not wrong Dave, the MG's of a certain era have that iconic radiator, the exposed headlights and flared wheel arches. It's so MG it doesn't need a name badge.


----------



## Jules

@IrisSenior  Wishing you a better day.  

@HoneyNut  Great news about the test results!


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> with a long enough lever you can move the world.


I like that!  But.....where do I stand myself?


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> SNOW!!!


My thoughts exactly @hollydolly! Yikes @Geezer Garage. Is this typical weather where you are?


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> My life is back on track now, the thing in my breast that had more than doubled in size since the previous mammogram turned out to be benign and they said no extra imaging needed, no biopsy needed, it is a type of thing that does not turn cancerous, and I could cancel the other appointments my doctor had set up for me.  So all my stress and worry about it was unnecessary (I was convinced it would be stage 4 breast cancer and that I'd have only months to live!).  But, at least now I have a bit of perspective about lessor challenges in my life, and also interestingly when I thought I might have a very limited amount of time left I wanted to take a trip to Iceland, I guess I should put that into some mental queue to look into, though right at the moment I have no time to think about it.
> I also discovered about myself that apparently I feel competitive about who gets to live the longest, I didn't want to lose the race, ha ha.
> 
> I have less than a week to finish clearing out the house, this time next week I'll be a new "Nomad" waking up in a cheap Chicago hotel apartment.


Oh @HoneyNut I am SO delighted by this news. Congrats! Now on to your new life and the new adventures that await you.


----------



## Lakeland living

First walked the dog, it was 20c when I got back. Got some cold water and went out to my woodpile.
  25c when I came back in just after 11 am, a good 2  hours swinging an axe  and an 8lb maul. Will put up my feet for a couple of hours and it being Sat will see what else comes...


----------



## Leann

It's very hot here today with temperatures soaring well into the 90s. And the humidity is up as well. I don't do well in those conditions so I'll be working inside, going through those boxes in the basement that I promised myself I would clear out this year.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well, let's just say you never plant anything other than root crops before June 1st. We had 6" of snow once on the 4th of July. All part of living at 7200' above sea level, but I wouldn't trade it for anywhere else. That 10" is mostly gone today, and it will be back in the 70's in a few days.



Leann said:


> My thoughts exactly @hollydolly! Yikes @Geezer Garage. Is this typical weather where you are?





http://imgur.com/aIqFPpC




http://imgur.com/6wWo2hn


----------



## JustDave

hollydolly said:


> Just to interject here.. for  a second.. Iceland is a HUGE holiday destination for Brits... HUGE...British people love it there..


I'll put that in my "notes to self" so as not to make THAT mistake again.


----------



## Della

It was hot this morning so I started about 7AM and hosed down the front porch which was about covered in robin doodle because I had let her raise her clutch in a transom window over the front door.  She's fledged the little fat things now so I got my porch back now.

Once started I hosed down the front brick, then the siding on the rest of the house and back porch.  Then cleaned the north wall green fungus off with vinegar, finally washed all the windows, inside and out.  

Now it's raining, of course.


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> It was hot this morning so I started about 7AM and hosed down the front porch which was about covered in robin doodle because I had let her raise her clutch in a transom window over the front door.  She's fledged the little fat things now so I got my porch back now.
> 
> Once started I hosed down the front brick, then the siding on the rest of the house and back porch.  Then cleaned the north wall green fungus off with vinegar, finally washed all the windows, inside and out.
> 
> Now it's raining, of course.


that's something I'm going to do soon... power wash the paths.. Rain is forecast for at least the first 3 days of next week so it won't be then, but hopefully soon. 

It's almost 9.30pm here, I had to go out and refill the Bird feeders which were totally empty. I couldn't believe it because I only filled them yesterday.. that has to be some kind of record..


----------



## Pappy

Went down to our local airport, Melbourne, and picked up my daughter. She is visiting for a whole week, yea. Usually stays a day or two and has to go home, but she is working from home now and it frees up a lot of time. That’s her in my avatar. A very sweet girl and proud to call her my daughter…Flew in from Hudson Valley, NY.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I didn't wanna be bothered with garden centers today, but DD did. Have been looking for a double shepherd's hook. Found one. No Mexican petunias. Two African lilies came home with us.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Made lox and cream cheese with basil scrambled eggs for breakfast.


Yummy!


----------



## Jules

@Georgiagranny, your gardens must be gorgeous.


----------



## Mizmo

We had a massive storm around 11am which knocked out hydro for almost six hours...
Building elevators were out of commission and walking down and up 8 floors did not appeal to me 
Wow, what a quiet day I had!
No TV, No Internet, No Radio, No Home Phone, my mobile is strictly for phone and text so no access  to the net with that.
Also no hot cuppa coffee or tea.

Tried to read but my non-existent  thumb keeps jabbing at me when I am still.
Anyway, here I am but it sure took a long time for my Mac to get fired up as it was blanked out in the middle of a couple of applications and of course this forum.

Think I am gonna treat myself to a good old fashioned  battery powered Boom Box. Had one years ago and loved that I could take it anywhere in the house without worrying about plugs.

Nice Evening all..


----------



## Bella

I put in window screens today and made a Crustless Coconut Pie.












Bella


----------



## MickaC

Geezer Garage said:


> Well, let's just say you never plant anything other than root crops before June 1st. We had 6" of snow once on the 4th of July. All part of living at 7200' above sea level, but I wouldn't trade it for anywhere else. That 10" is mostly gone today, and it will be back in the 70's in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aIqFPpC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6wWo2hn


Breathtaking......looks like you live in PARADISE. LOVE IT.


----------



## Bella

Mizmo said:


> *We had a massive storm* around 11am which knocked out hydro for almost six hours...
> *Building elevators were out of commission* and walking down and up 8 floors did not appeal to me
> Wow, what a quiet day I had!
> *No TV, No Internet, No Radio, No Home Phone*, my mobile is strictly for phone and text so no access  to the net with that.
> Also *no hot cuppa coffee or tea*.
> 
> Tried to read but* my non-existent  thumb keeps jabbing* at me when I am still.
> Anyway, here I am but it sure *took a long time for my Mac to get fired up* as it was blanked out in the middle of a couple of applications and of course this forum.
> 
> Think I am* gonna treat myself to a good old fashioned  battery powered Boom Box*. Had one years ago and loved that I could take it anywhere in the house without worrying about plugs.
> 
> Nice Evening all..


@Mizmo - WW! It sounds like you need to treat yourself to a drink!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules I will post pix in a couple of weeks when the most flowers will be in bloom at the same time. It's not so special that I could charge for tours, but it pleases me. It's my happy place  

@Mizmo What a crummy way to start your day. I've been think about you and the phantom pain. Have you found anything that works for the pain?


----------



## MickaC

Bella said:


> I put in window screens today and made a Crustless Coconut Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


I'm a big fan of that crustless coconut pie......one of my favorites.....sometimes i've added a touch of cocoa.


----------



## Kaila

HoneyNut said:


> My life is back on track now, the thing in my breast that had more than doubled in size since the previous mammogram turned out to be benign and they said no extra imaging needed, no biopsy needed, it is a type of thing that does not turn cancerous, and I could cancel the other appointments my doctor had set up for me.


Fantastic news!!!!  Very happy to hear this!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo What a crummy way to start your day. I've been think about you and the phantom pain. Have you found anything that works for the pain?


There are meds that work with nerve and phantom pain but I just cannot tolerate them.  Been through several of them but all have pretty much same effect...make me silly in the head but even worse make me have double vision...not nice.

I am told the phantom pain could go away in a few  months but more likely a few years but hey I doubt I have a few years to find out. These young Docs make me laugh when they say things like that


----------



## Mizmo

Bella said:


> @Mizmo - WW! It sounds like you need to treat yourself to a drink!



I wish !!!  but alcohol  is the worst thing if you have nerve pain. It stimulates bleh bleh bleh.... doc talk so I cannot even have my vodka and tonic before dinner any more. I did try it out with a glass of wine and did enjoy that but was sorry for it about an hour later. 
so....have one for me y'all


----------



## ronaldj

granddaughter graduated from high school today. 7 down 4 to go.


----------



## Pinky

The thunderstorm that went through, did a lot of harm outside of our area. A woman died when a huge uprooted tree fell on her. How sad. There was an alert out about the coming storm earlier in the day. It was short, but fierce. We were fortunate to only have a 20 min. loss of hydro.


----------



## Mizmo

Just heard from a friend that a person few blocks up from me was killed by a tree uprooted by the storm.
Two others uprooted over a  residential road and could have caused bad accident so I take all my aforementioned griping back.


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Just heard from a friend that a person few blocks up from me was killed by a tree uprooted by the storm.
> Two others uprooted over a  residential road and could have caused bad accident so I take all my aforementioned griping back.
> View attachment 222023


I read that on msn weather. How very unfortunate and sad.


----------



## HoneyNut

I finally finished going through the boxes in my garage that were full of my parents' and grandparents' stuff (plus a ton of pictures, have not finished dealing with those yet).  I had some excitement when I found an old locked metal piggybank that was heavy with coins.  Had rather great luck finding the key in a tiny cedar box that had jewelry (assuming all costume type).  There were lots of coins mostly not of much value, quite a large percentage too worn to be able to read the year on the coin, but there are about 20 that at least have melt value worth taking to the coin dealer.

The best find was in a little congratulation note in some very old correspondence (I couldn't tell for which baby or when) that said something like 'here is a treasure for the baby'.  I thought it was a shiny penny, but once I had it in the house and got a good look at it and googled it -- turns out it is a 1908 gold two and a half dollar coin.  I had no idea there ever was a coin like that, but from googling it the melt value is over 200 dollars, and it is in good shape so maybe worth more to sell.  Of course the coin dealer will only pay a much lower percentage of the value, but still, I had so much fun finding all the treasure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bella said:


> I put in window screens today and made a Crustless Coconut Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Your pie looks SO good Bella! I haven't had coconut pie in decades. They are good but after awhile I'd get tired of chewing those coconuts.


----------



## horseless carriage

We are off to: Christchurch Quay.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 222043
> We are off to: Christchurch Quay.


that's not very far from where you live is it HC ?... what's going on there today ?.. I'm hoping to get down to Lulworth Cove in the next few weeks,.. looking forward to it ..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Love the car .  It's been nearly 20 years since I've been down that way - since I left Hampshire.  I expect it's pretty busy.
We have an annual vintage vehicle rally in the village and I think it's back on this year after a break due to Covid.  Actually, it seems to be more of a get together for owners that a show for the public.


----------



## katlupe

My plan for today is to stay cool as much as possible. I do have a pork shoulder roast I thawed out so must cook that. I will make it early while still cool. In the Instant Pot. So not really that much involved. 

Moving photos from my old external hard drive to the newer one for awhile this morning. It is something I need to do so may as well do it now as I can stay cool doing it. I usually get a lot of computer work done on the hot days of summer (or spring). Also have a small pile of papers that need filing. Why can't I file them as soon as I get them I don't know. 

I noticed yesterday when I took my walk to the dumpster that most of the other apartments now have their air conditioners in. I am thinking that the maintenance man did not install them since he does not work on Saturday. Just a few of us keep them in year round. It surprises me when I see people who do not have one. I lived without one and believe me it is not fun in the hot summer. This building can get really hot. 

I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## hollydolly

No AC here Kat... and 99 % of people in the UK don't have AC in their homes.. I hate not having it, because I have it in the Spanish house, but it;s extortionately expensive here to have installed.

Hot today.. I've just been outside putting up my new garden lounger.  Had to strip the big box it came in, into smaller bits to get it into the Recycle bin.. .. 

Late yesterday afternoon I refilled the bird feeders from empty.. and now at 11.30am, it's almost empty again.. either those birds are revenous and I can't see why they would be.. my neighbour also has bird feeders... or I'm putting something in there they can't get enough of...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> No AC here Kat... and 99 % of people in the UK don't have AC in their homes.. I hate not having it, because I have it in the Spanish house, but it;s extortionately expensive here to have installed.
> 
> Hot today.. I've just been outside putting up my new garden lounger.  Had to strip the big box it came in, into smaller bits to get it into the Recycle bin.. ..
> 
> Late yesterday afternoon I refilled the bird feeders from empty.. and now at 11.30am, it's almost empty again.. either those birds are revenous and I can't see why they would be.. my neighbour also has bird feeders... or I'm putting something in there they can't get enough of...


I think I knew you didn't have it there because I watch a YouTube channel called Lost in the Pond and he tells the differences between our two countries. He mentioned that a couple of times. The AC in this building is just window units that anyone can put in. Plug and play type of things.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I think I knew you didn't have it there because I watch a YouTube channel called Lost in the Pond and he tells the differences between our two countries. He mentioned that a couple of times. The AC in this building is just window units that anyone can put in. Plug and play type of things.


No..  it's extremely rare for anyone to have those window AC's, because we don't generally have sash type windows, we have one pane Double glazing..


----------



## hollydolly

These are generally the types of windows most people have here..







When I was a child most people had sash windows, but now  altho' some people in Victorian housing still have them, they're not common..


----------



## JustDave

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 222043
> We are off to: Christchurch Quay.


Here's something that may be of interest to you about Glacier National Park in the US.  There is a steep winding road that leads to Logan Pass that is heavily used.  But some people, my mother for one, are terrified of the road.  Glacier park provides tour bus rides to the pass, but here's the thing; The buses are vintage.  I think they may be the original buses that were available when that section of the Rocky Mountains was designated as a National Park, which would have been about the time Henry Ford was thinking about building the Model T.  No, not quite that vintage.  I've always been drawn to those buses, and they blend so well with the log lodges and primitive scenery.  I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## JustDave




----------



## MickaC

Other than.......waiting for the grass to dry.....hopefully can get it mowed, or hayed tomorrow.
The sold futon will get picked up today.....so will rearrange my spare bedroom/ sewing room for the last time.....nothing left in there to sell.
My usual morning cleaning chores.
Hopefully ENJOY some SUN !!!!!!!!!!!! without being bundled up to keep warm.


----------



## GoneFishin

Went to the corner store to get my weekly lottery tickets.


----------



## hollydolly

It's really hot here... high 70's might not sound hot, but there's high humidity as well.

I laid out on the new lounger in the sun with my headphones on listening to a political /Royal podcast... but I should have shut my eyes because I was laying under  a tree, and I look up and thought how much it needs trimming back , so after 1/2 hour of laying on my back..I had to get up and get the long reach trimmer out.. and attack it.
I only did a little bit to tidy it up, because it's too hot  to be struggling with a heavy long reach trimmer, .. and then when all the leaves and twigs were on the ground, I couldn't face raking it up, so I got the lawnmower out, and ended up mowing the whole lawn...

I've come indoors now to sit in front of a fan...*phew*


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Think I am gonna treat myself to a good old fashioned battery powered Boom Box. Had one years ago and loved that I could take it anywhere in the house without worrying about plugs.


That is an excellent idea.  Good for you!
I think I will consider that as well, for the times I am in that very similar situation.


----------



## GoneFishin

Mizmo said:


> *Think I am gonna treat myself to a good old fashioned  battery powered Boom Box. Had one years ago and loved that I could take it anywhere in the house without worrying about plugs.*
> 
> Nice Evening all..


Excellent idea


----------



## Mizmo

Bella said:


> I put in window screens today and made a Crustless Coconut Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella




  OMG I want that coconut pie...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> the new loungers


Did you post a picture someplace of those?  I am curious what type you ended up getting, Holly.


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked Mac , twice so far today.

My dear friend  stopped in  to cut my hair.
We chatted awhile afterwards.

Now I'm  fixing  lunch & put some bedding in the washer.

Sky keeps  clouding up,, won't  hang bedding outside to dry.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Did you post a picture someplace of those?  I am curious what type you ended up getting, Holly.


No I haven't posted a picture of the loungers... this is what I bought tho'.. just a plain Navy blue padded.. easy to stow away... Incidentally the 'laces'' are leather..  and the padding is very substantial which you can't really see in the picture.

I would have liked something with arms, but they would just take up to much space in the shed.









 excuse my fat knees


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> OMG I want that coconut pie..


Me too, even though I’ve never heard of such a thing and I don’t like coconut but my husband does.  Found a recipe online and will go buy some coconut.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had a sleepless night, and got up at 4am and finished a book. Have been sleeping pretty well lately, so was a little surprised, but what you gonna do. Out to the shop by 9:30 and will probably work until two or so. Then a shower, and a nap.


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> No I haven't posted a picture of the loungers... this is what I bought tho'.. just a plain Navy blue padded.. easy to stow away... Incidentally the 'laces'' are leather..  and the padding is very substantial which you can't really see in the picture.
> 
> I would have liked something with arms, but they would just take up to much space in the shed..


I have these loungers. They have arms and foldup for easy storage


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Waiting for IT tech support to call me back at work.  Computer program apparently is on strike


----------



## Mizmo

Hey I managed to cut my hair today...sans thumb right and  wobbly left ...even got some rollers in it
wanna see pic...?
may even go dancing tonight and get me a toy boy


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yay! I'm off tomorrow and Tuesday.

@Mizmo, meet you @Bella's!

@Bella Put the coffee/tea on, we're on the way


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> I have these loungers. They have arms and foldup for easy storage
> View attachment 222103


no mine isn't thin like that, we used to have those thin ones when DD was little, the ones i have now are thickly padded... and cost £100 each


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Hey I managed to cut my hair today...sans thumb right and  wobbly left ...even got some rollers in it
> wanna see pic...?
> may even go dancing tonight and get me a toy boy


yes show us a pic...well done you...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> yes show us a pic...well done you...


Hows' this.......perseverance pays off...just about ready to comb ou...will post if glamorous enough
View attachment 222114


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> Hows' this.......perseverance pays off...just about ready to comb ou...will post if glamorous enough
> View attachment 222114


Still pretty as ever @Mizmo


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Hows' this.......perseverance pays off...just about ready to comb ou...will post if glamorous enough
> View attachment 222114


you're  a star...


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> no mine isn't thin like that, we used to have those thin ones when DD was little, the ones i have now are thickly padded... and cost £100 each



I know you don't have them. I was pointing out that they are the ones that I have. I have had these for quite a while. They are a lot better than some.


----------



## Mizmo

Well..here it is...the freshly cut  and curled mizmo....not too bad .....
Had a bit of trouble with the curling iron in the left hand but practice makes perfect eh!!
Now I am beginning to feel a little more like ME


----------



## hollydolly

It's close to 11am... my Ikea stuff was delivered at 7.45am... , at  8.30am I was in the barn assembling the stuff. I'm stunned at the quality of these garden items, the same quality in my garden centre would cost 3 or 4 times as much. I've got the flower box all assembled..it's a lot bigger than I imagined it would be. 
The trellis is also so much heavier than my willow one, so I've got to try and work out how I'm going to affix it to the outside wall. The willow was quite happy affixed by pins.. this won't be.,

Haven't unwrapped the decking yet, but I can see it's all there.. we're forecast to have rain very shortly..


----------



## Georgiagranny

A day off and another day off tomorrow. It's raining hard so I'm glad the African lilies were planted yesterday. It's supposed to rain hard tomorrow, too, but should we believe it? Anyway, this is supposed to last at least all day so a day's relief for the water bill.

Maybe today should be spent cleaning? There's a lot that's been neglected because when the weather is nice, I'm in the garden.

If I could eat "real" food, I'd cook. Eating real food isn't happening yet.

DD has spent the past few days cleaning closets so it could be that a trip to Goodwill is on her agenda today.

About that cleaning I mentioned...I have been doing a half-hearted vacuuming a few times a week but can't remember the last time The Hovel was dusted. Maybe that's where I should start? And then there are those kitchen cupboards. Yanno the drips that happen that don't get noticed unless up real close? LOL  Maybe those should be addressed, too. And the kitchen floor. Um. "Foot mopping" does the job so that I don't notice how bad it really is. Maybe move the fridge to attack what is probably quite an accumulation of kitty fur?

Now that I've thought about it, I'm tired. It might be that I'm too tired to bother, except that I keep thinking "what if I *assume room temperature* and DD comes over here to clean up before it becomes somebody else's new home?" My mother cautioned me to never pin my bra straps in case I was in an accident and ER peeps would see that I'd been too lazy to sew them? Sort of like that

Guess I should take heed of the road to hell being paved with good intentions. Besides, what else do I have to do?


----------



## Sliverfox

Have to go to dermatologist today.

I'm driving myself so hubby can catch up on work.

Must be old ,, don't  care to drive any more.  
Round trip mileage  is about  60 miles on 2 lane highway .


----------



## katlupe

The only thing I know for sure is that I am making that pork shoulder roast that I was planning to do yesterday. Now just coffee.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> that's not very far from where you live is it HC ?... what's going on there today ?.. I'm hoping to get down to Lulworth Cove in the next few weeks,.. looking forward to it ..


Look on a Dorset/Hampshire map. Look for Ringwood, the A31 has a year long bridge repair going on, tailbacks are inevitable. Then check to see if your journey takes you through Ferndown on the A348. It's another traffic hold up hotspot. Main sewer pipes are being replaced.
You can detour around Ferndown but chances are you will have to endure Ringwood. Good luck.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:30 ,didn't go far, just 2 times back/forth on the driveway,temp was 45 at least there was no wind sun is out
 My close friend, Marcia is dropping me off at my dr's office, having Xrays taken of my partial right knee,then seeing orthorpedic surgeon's PA . The knee has been stiff/sore  for couple of months can't walk as far as I use ,I had a CT scan last  wk showed I have moderate to severe joint effusion aka 'water on the knee' I hope this guy can drain it I had no problems with the knee until 2 yrs ago when I was diagnosed with condition where calcium crystals build up in the joint cartledge making it painful/sore at times. I couldn't sit for long periods of time,I got out of jury duty because of this I'm sort of suprised the knee has lasted this long being a life long walker probably helps
The rest of my day hope to take another walk,read NYT,local paper


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Look on a Dorset/Hampshire map. Look for Ringwood, the A31 has a year long bridge repair going on, tailbacks are inevitable. Then check to see if your journey takes you through Ferndown on the A348. It's another traffic hold up hotspot. Main sewer pipes are being replaced.
> You can detour around Ferndown but chances are you will have to endure Ringwood. Good luck.


Oh thanks for the heads up.. I won't bother, I'll leave it until  next year or whenever the roadworks  are finished...


----------



## Trila

We had several really nice parties at the rink this weekend. The party on Sunday brought their own food, so they didn't need anyone working in the snack bar....so I got to skate the whole time!

When we go to the rink, there is a Bald Eagle's nest that we  have been watching for a few years. Occasionally, I try to get a pix or video of it, but it is in a really hard place to get a decent shot. The nest is about 60 feet above the lake, and the best place to see it is while driving over the bridge.  Yesterday I decided to try again.  It must have been my lucky day....I got the video just as the eagle came flying in!






This morning we will go into town for Dio's dentist appointment.  The rest of the day will be spent taking it easy, except for my PT, of course.  Tomorrow we have a school party at the rink.  That means that we have to be out of the house and on the road, no later than 6 a.m.


----------



## Pepper

Ugh.
Today is my grandson's 4th Birthday!  Yay!
Yesterday was to be a party for him with grandparents & godparents.  Cancelled.
Today my grandson is to have a birthday party in school.  Cancelled.
His parents came down with Covid!  That's why the Ugh.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've been up since 1:00 a.m.  I had a cheese blintz, some tea and took my meds while watching a little of World News Tonight.
~I sorted clothes and did a load of laundry around 2:30. While waiting for them to wash, I disinfected the bags I bring them up in. After I brought them up, I made my prayers.
~I had taken down all my Space Bags yesterday, so I started going through certain ones to rotate the seasonal clothing. I have 8 Space bags with clothes and I updated the color coded system (including listings for each bag) so I'll be able to find what I need fairly quickly.
~Then I started rotating the clothes, including coats, that are in my walk in closet and coat closet. I hadn't planned to do this today but as my mother used to say, gotta do things when you're "in the notion". I added a blazer to the other items I have here to be donated
~I started drying the clothes at 8:00. I don't like to use my dryer too early in the morning even though I don't think my next door neighbors can hear it through the kitchen wall. I'll put the clothes that go on hangers away today; I may leave the rest for tomorrow.
~I'm going to try and relax for a bit this morning and watch T.V.
~I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon. It's not that far but I think I'll take an Uber there and walk back home.
~After that I'll continue trying to catch up with my social networking.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It's close to 11am... my Ikea stuff was delivered at 7.45am... , at  8.30am I was in the barn assembling the stuff. I'm stunned at the quality of these garden items, the same quality in my garden centre would cost 3 or 4 times as much. I've got the flower box all assembled..it's a lot bigger than I imagined it would be.
> The trellis is also so much heavier than my willow one, so I've got to try and work out how I'm going to affix it to the outside wall. The willow was quite happy affixed by pins.. this won't be.,
> 
> Haven't unwrapped the decking yet, but I can see it's all there.. we're forecast to have rain very shortly..


It sounds nice....can't wait to see how it looks when you are done!


----------



## MountainRa

Thankfully, I am watching it rain. We desperately need rain. I’ve been watering my vegetable plants but that just keeps them alive. They need rain to really flourish and produce.


----------



## Jace

Walking to community mailbox..to mail my sister-in-law 
a special B-D card 
with a  pretty floral brooch (she's an 'outdoors' person) for her 80th B-D.


----------



## hollydolly

ethelusa said:


> hi
> Lived in Garibaldi 78ish?(little gas station).
> I'm working @ finding my way around this site
> a Wonderful day to you.


if you get stuck with anything on the forum, and can't work out how to do something, please let us know and  we'll help...


----------



## Em in Ohio

I retested this morning and confirmed that my symptoms are from Covid-19, along with 5 other close family members who gathered to cuddle with the visiting 6 month old twins.  Now, I'm isolating from my dog, who loves to share my pillow and breath my air in the morning (nose to nose).  I'm masking around her and using gloves to play fetch, but she will not be a happy camper when she has to sleep away from me.  In truth, she has probably already had a lot of exposure.  /-;   I am not well, but I think about how much worse my symptoms would have been if I had not gotten the shots.  It's my own fault that I didn't get the booster as soon as I qualified.  Dumb!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> We had several really nice parties at the rink this weekend. The party on Sunday brought their own food, so they didn't need anyone working in the snack bar....so I got to skate the whole time!
> 
> When we go to the rink, there is a Bald Eagle's nest that we  have been watching for a few years. Occasionally, I try to get a pix or video of it, but it is in a really hard place to get a decent shot. The nest is about 60 feet above the lake, and the best place to see it is while driving over the bridge.  Yesterday I decided to try again.  It must have been my lucky day....I got the video just as the eagle came flying in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning we will go into town for Dio's dentist appointment.  The rest of the day will be spent taking it easy, except for my PT, of course.  Tomorrow we have a school party at the rink.  That means that we have to be out of the house and on the road, no later than 6 a.m.


It's great to see this update of yours, and wow, that is a very exciting video!  Thank you for sharing that, here!


----------



## Lee

I am having a ME day which I deserve. Catching up here on the forum, baked some muffins, cuddled the cat as he has been ignored and a trashy romance novel awaits.


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm just resting today after the wonderful day I had yesterday. My oldest grandson and his fiancee came to show me her engagement ring. He is getting married in the fall. We had a delicious dinner and dessert and my daughter and her family were here. It was like being in Heaven.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> It's great to see this update of yours, and wow, that is a very exciting video!  Thank you for sharing that, here!


I enjoy sharing with my line friends, and hearing about everyone's adventures....I'm sorry that I'm not here everyday.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Paper work most of the day today. Hate it, but it has to be done.


----------



## Sliverfox

Back from the dermatologist.
He is concerned about rough skin on my right hand pointy finger.

I think it scar tissue from when Mac was a puppy & bit  me while playing.
Plus that is where the  handle to the leash  rubs.

I'm to watch it ,,If it gets worst,, call him.


----------



## Bella

Napping.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 7.15pm now, and I've had an eclectic day.

Put together the wooden flower container as stated above this morning.. then it was supposed to rain.. and so I came in and cleared out  another bunch of stuff belonging to the estranged O/H , and boxed it up. He probably doesn't want the stuff, but I'll give him time to collect it..

 Then I cleared out the big  medicine cupboard completely, checked all the dates, and threw away any and all  expired stuff.. .

 It didn't rain after all, so I went back to the barn and brought the decking out,  then slotted it all together and put it in situ. It's not for a deck.. it's for a corner of my garden where I want to put some colourful big pots and some garden ornaments , so that's done , and I've just got to get some more pots  soon... .. still can't work out how I'm going to attach the trellis to the wall but I will..I hope..

Daughter sent video of her newly renovated bathroom.. top of the range ultra modern and it's beautiful.. also she had a carpenter in today who built 2 mirrored  standalone  wardrobes for her.. in 2 different rooms.. so she's chuffed, everything is coming along nicely in her new house

Still threatening to rain.. and the wind has go up now, so I don't think it's far away... 

Ordered some new curtains from Ebay and I accidentally sent for the wrong length. I realised the second I pressed 'buy now,''.. so I contacted the seller ( a company in Mid - England ) , and he was super nice and refunded my money immediately so I could re-order. 

Just had a sandwich  and a cuppa char...  and it's looking very dark and overcast  out there so I expect it to rain very soon...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Cuppa char? What's char?


----------



## Furryanimal

Went to Bristol for some cricket.
And I’m about to make a cup of char too


----------



## Kaila

Em in Ohio said:


> I am not well,


Very sorry this resulted from your wonderful visit, Em.
I hope you will feel better, soon, and that it's sooner than you think.


----------



## hollydolly

Ok..another thing added for the day... it's now 9.15pm, and I've just got back from doing the weekly shop.. It's almost dark and it's pouring of rain, which meant the supermarket and the supermarket car park was almost empty...fabulous. However so were the shelves..I've never seen so many empty shelves since the beginning of Covid.. ....they had no other size tomato Ketchup other than HUGE . ( Tesco)

  As  I walked around I was surprised to see in the whole supermarket only one shelf filler working..looks to me like they just had no stock to refill.... The freezers  just had ice cream and Meat free food.. barely anything else..
..nor did they have kitchen paper,  or loo rolls ( except very cheap ones)... not that I needed the latter thank the lord..

On the way back I took a detour into Aldi, and fortunately ..altho' they had no fresh produce except grapes.. I was able to get some German ham...  and milk...


----------



## Pepper

@Em in Ohio


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  Cuppa char? What's char?


Tea...


----------



## Sassycakes

Now I just got off the phone with a cousin of mine. He is always doing research on family history. After almost an hour he told me strange things that I didn't know before because my Dad's side of the family hated us. He said we are related to Jimmy Kimmel, which he told me over100 times before, but he also told me about an Uncle that had ****** relationships with his own daughters and some of my other female cousins. Thank God nobody on that side of the family liked me my Mom and my brother and sister.


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> I put in window screens today and made a Crustless Coconut Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Recipe please, not all like coconut but I love it!!


----------



## oldpop

At the moment I am playing Solitaire.

https://solitaired.com/


----------



## Georgiagranny

Me, too! Online, of course. solitr.com


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm still trying to clear out all the stuff in the house, my feet get more tired than the rest of me.
Heard from the real estate agent that the almost-owners get a pre-closing walkthrough tomorrow.  I thought I'd be all done clearing stuff out and would be cleaning this week but I terribly underestimated how long it takes, so the house is not at all clean (except for the new light fixture the electrician put in this morning).
I started on changing my address, got the driver's license done and a bank and a credit card, also arranged for the phone/internet to be turned off next week.  I'm probably forgetting something.
Discovered that car registration's address change cannot be done online in Nebraska, so need to make an in-person visit somewhere tomorrow.

The doctor's office called an said I'd been approved (by insurance) for a Prolia shot since they did a Welcome-to-Medicare dexascan and found that I have osteoporosis.   I sure hope I don't get any weird side effects.  Has anyone here gotten a Prolia shot?


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> Recipe please, not all like coconut but I love it!!


Here ya go! @Blessed 

Sometimes, to switch it up, I'll toss some chocolate chips into the bottom of the pie dish before pouring in the ingredients, or top the cooled pie with some melted chocolate and almonds for a “Mounds” or “Almond Joy” variation. If you like tropical flavors, you can top the cooled pie with crushed pineapple and an extra sprinkling of coconut for a taste similar to a Piña Colada.

*Crustless Coconut Pie

Ingredients:*

4 large eggs
1 cup granulated white sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup all-purpose or gluten free flour
2 cups whole milk (I substituted coconut milk)
6 tablespoons melted butter at room temp
2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups shredded coconut (you can use sweetened or unsweetened)
*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

1 - Butter a 9" pie dish
2 - Place all the ingredients into a blender (except flour and coconut)
3 - Blend on high speed for 1 minute
4 - Add flour and blend 30 seconds
5 - Add coconut and blend 5 seconds
6 - Pour into the pie dish and cook for 50-60 minutes

Let the pie cool to room temperature (1 hour) before cutting.

Bella


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> Here ya go! @Blessed
> 
> Sometimes, to switch it up, I'll toss some chocolate chips into the bottom of the pie dish before pouring in the ingredients, or top the cooled pie with some melted chocolate and almonds for a “Mounds” or “Almond Joy” variation. If you like tropical flavors, you can top the cooled pie with crushed pineapple and an extra sprinkling of coconut for a taste similar to a Piña Colada.
> 
> *Crustless Coconut Pie
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 
> 4 large eggs
> 1 cup granulated white sugar
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 cup all-purpose or gluten free flour
> 2 cups whole milk (I substituted coconut milk)
> 6 tablespoons melted butter at room temp
> 2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cups shredded coconut (you can use sweetened or unsweetened)
> *Directions:*
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> 1 - Butter a 9" pie dish
> 2 - Place all the ingredients into a blender (except flour and coconut)
> 3 - Blend on high speed for 1 minute
> 4 - Add flour and blend 30 seconds
> 5 - Add coconut and blend 5 seconds
> 6 - Pour into the pie dish and cook for 50-60 minutes
> 
> Let the pie cool to room temperature (1 hour) before cutting.
> 
> Bella


THANK YOU, can't wait to make this.  Best part, I live alone so it will be all mine!


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Newport for more cricket...
with a detour via Boswells cafe for breakfast


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut  I don’t envy you clearing out your house, it’s a major job.



HoneyNut said:


> for a Prolia shot


I’ve never heard of this.  Wonder if it’s new.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed  You live alone, but we'll all turn up to help you eat it so put the kettle on

I'm off today. It's overcast and very cool so maybe a good time to transplant a couple of flowers. Or not. Depends on how tired I get doing other garden housekeeping chores.


----------



## Lee

Going through my summer clothes to see what still fits   

After that I will likely restart my diet.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Going through my summer clothes to see what still fits
> 
> After that I will likely restart my diet.


you and me too...


----------



## hollydolly

It's been an archetypal English spring day..Black as coal one minute with heavy rain, and glorious sun the next. I'm staying home today.. not doing anything outside , at least no plans for that.. rain is expected off and on all day.

Had the ''Oirish travellers'' knock the door this morning  and ask if they could trim my trees,... No thanks.. I've seen the hacking mess they've made in the past.. 

Been doing some cleaning up of  photo files on my computer, so much to do I could easily spend more than a week on this alone.. but I have come across some great pics I've taken , and forgotten about..so get ready for me to post a lot in the next day or 3 ... 

Just been and got a cuppa char and some toast with Orkney crab for lunch ... yummmmmmy...


----------



## moviequeen1

Early this morning around 6:30, I was outside watering some of the plants/flowers in our community garden.I'm a member of our garden committee, this my 'job'  been doing  it the past 4 yrs. As the weather gets warmer, I'm sure I'll be doing more. The birds were out chirping 
This morning I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members  to see how they are. I usually call on Mon but had a dr's appt yesterday.I told them last wk I'd be calling today
BTW, yesterday saw orhtopedic surgeon's PA, Jacob nice guy,young 24, gave me a corotisone shot which I'd never had before,hopefully this will decrease the swelling&pain. I see him again end of Sept
The rest of my day resting the knee, read NYT/local paper, read my book


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> Early this morning around 6:30, I was outside watering some of the plants/flowers in our community garden.I'm a member of our garden committee, this my 'job'  been doing  it the past 4 yrs. As the weather gets warmer, I'm sure I'll be doing more. The birds were out chirping
> This morning I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members  to see how they are. I usually call on Mon but had a dr's appt yesterday.I told them last wk I'd be calling today
> BTW, yesterday saw orhtopedic surgeon's PA, Jacob nice guy,young 24, gave me a corotisone shot which I'd never had before,hopefully this will decrease the swelling&pain. I see him again end of Sept
> The rest of my day resting the knee, read NYT/local paper, read my book


Good news about the cortisone shot, hopefully that will keep you pain free for a good long time...


----------



## Pappy

Acupuncture and massage at 11 this morning. Change battery in my Ring doorbell. May go out for hot dogs and milkshakes at out local ice cream place.


----------



## MickaC

Garbage bin to the curb.....actually i put it out the nite before, because most often they start pick up very early.
Taking my wee girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment this morning, time for a summer cut.
Got my backyard lawn mowed yesterday, finally, was so thick and juicy from all the rain, but it's done.
Gave my spare bedroom a good vacuuming, since the futon was picked up Sunday, got my sewing machines and tables in place.
Going to bring up 3 storage ottomans from downstairs, and put them in that room, will post them for sale.


----------



## Vida May

View attachment 221715

Good luck with that with trying to be normal?  Might you do that again someday?


----------



## Vida May

Started my day by planting tomato starts instead of going to the pool.   There is a mandatory Senior Companion meeting this morning so I don't have too much time. 

I am so pleased with my small garden that is completely fenced including the roof.  Keeping the squirrels and cats out is a challenge.  The whole garden is in pots because I am a renter.  I really hope the zucchini does well this year.  I moved the garden so it has more sun.  Last year I didn't get any zucchini.


----------



## Vida May

MickaC said:


> Garbage bin to the curb.....actually i put it out the nite before, because most often they start pick up very early.
> Taking my wee girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment this morning, time for a summer cut.
> Got my backyard lawn mowed yesterday, finally, was so thick and juicy from all the rain, but it's done.
> Gave my spare bedroom a good vacuuming, since the futon was picked up Sunday, got my sewing machines and tables in place.
> Going to bring up 3 storage ottomans from downstairs, and put them in that room, will post them for sale.


 My goodness, you are industrious!


----------



## SeniorBen

I built some bookcases with cabinets on the bottom to store misc cooking items that don't fit in the kitchen cabinets. This afternoon, I'll be painting them. They're huge, so it's going to be a multi-day job. I hope to have them completed and installed by Memorial Day.


----------



## Liberty

Well, its been an adventure lately.  Last Friday the power was out after a late night storm. Also a telephone pole inspector cut our fiber optic cable and we lost the internet.  AT&T came out and rigged up a "temporary" line that took about 4 hours.  

Then, yesterday morning, when a crew came to reinstall the permanent line, they cut the temporary cable when trenching.  So they laid the new cable, but we had to wait for a new tech to come to connect both of the lines.

Today, waiting on the HVAC man to come with the new units to store in the garage till the storm that we are supposed to get tonight to pass so he can install one unit (they put in one unit at a time so you aren't without A/C).


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Acupuncture and massage at 11 this morning. *Change battery in my Ring doorbell.* May go out for hot dogs and milkshakes at out local ice cream place.


well that job must have worn you out ... ...I have 2 ring doorbells which I have to change regularly.. think of me... exhausted...


----------



## Sliverfox

Two hour stress test  done early this morning.
I did  the tread mill  .
Had  2 chest scans.

Walked out to get in car , wondering  where did hubby  park it.
He had a dental appointment this morning.

Looking around the parking  spaces, spy him  bend over  fussing with rear tire.
'What's happening?'

'Got a flat tire, just now  got it to take  air,, had to jack the tire up.'

Now I'm wondering if yesterday, when I drove to my appointment  30 miles away ,,,if tire was flat than?

I had a window open & at one time I thought it sounded like a flat tire.

Tire   up to 26  some pounds  air pressure & home we go.

He checked tire after lunch still up.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Two hour stress test  done early this morning.
> I did  the tread mill  .
> Had  2 chest scans.
> 
> Walked out to get in car , wondering  where did hubby  park it.
> He had a dental appointment this morning.
> 
> Looking around the parking  spaces, spy him  bend over  fussing with rear tire.
> 'What's happening?'
> 
> 'Got a flat tire, just now  got it to take  air,, had to jack the tire up.'
> 
> Now I'm wondering if yesterday, when I drove to my appointment  30 miles away ,,,if tire was flat than?
> 
> I had a window open & at one time I thought it sounded like a flat tire.
> 
> Tire   up to 26  some pounds  air pressure & home we go.
> 
> He checked tire after lunch still up.


what type of tyre do you have...26 PSI is quite low.. usual recommendation is for between 31 & 35


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> well that job must have worn you out ... ...I have 2 ring doorbells which I have to change regularly.. think of me... exhausted...


Hey Holly. Somebody had to turn the screwdriver to get to the battery..   I have a spare battery and another camera outdoors. Keep the spare charged and ready to go.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Hey Holly. Somebody had to turn the screwdriver to get to the battery..   I have a spare battery and another camera outdoors. Keep the spare charged and ready to go.


I do the same.. I have 2 Video doorbells as I said.. the one on the Gate has to have the battery changed with the screwdriver, that's sooo fiddly, and I've dropped that tiny screw a couple of times in the grass. now I take a handy extendable magnet out with  me... but the one on the front door, doesn't need a screw to be undone, it's just a quick slip it out and change it over.. and  like you I keep them all charged and ready to exchange


----------



## Blessed

Dog #2 to the vet for yearly checkup everything good, got heartworm meds.  That's two down and one to go.  #3 to go on Thursday.  This is the one that makes me nervous.  He weighs 80lbs and is not shy about trying to run if he sees something interesting. Last year, he took off after a squirrel, did not catch it but just kept going. Probably took me an hour, in the heat to catch him. The lesson I learned is to not take him out of car outside, pull into the garage and close the door.


----------



## Pinky

Took a drive downtown to the Toronto Humane Society with some donations .. dog collars and leashes, brushes, a few toys. Next time, it will be cat and dog food.


----------



## Leann

Had to make two calls today, both of which were customer service-related. The wait times for each call were almost punishing but I refused to hang up. I started at 8:30a and finally had both issues resolved 2.5 hours later. Then it was on to housework and other chores. Made lunch then later some dinner. Took the dog for an hour-long walk down a few country roads just admiring the scenery including deer grazing in the distance. Nice day.


----------



## dobielvr

I went to see my 4th gastroenterologist today.  He's the only one that has ordered some tests and blood work for my bloating.  I'm was shocked and impressed w/his doctoring...

He recommended something natural for my bloating, and that was peppermint oil capsules.
I'm eager to try them.  Looking forward to some relief.


----------



## Furryanimal

Lazy Day......wet out so watching Emma Radacanu at the French Open then the Giro.
i’ve got an entire week at home!


----------



## hollydolly

Well  so far today's been quite a productive one. Firstly took delivery of 4 parcels from the postman..one of which was my new Moon Phase picture...  which I've put up over the mantle 

Then I washed all my windows downstairs inside  and out despite the high winds today... then I hung new curtains on both livingroom windows.. 

Have now washed and dried the older curtains..  and have also washed 4 pairs of Trainers.. as well

Then Monterey wanted to update on My Mac, and I know from bitter experience if I let it update itself it causes a lot of problems ...so  I did it myself before it got to tonight when it was due.. that way I could control the way it downloaded, preventing it from screwing up my computer.. (thankfully remembered my o/h's instructions)

.._THEN.. ._. Discovery+ needed updating on my TV package..God alone knows why out of 1000 Channels does Discovery plus keep signing out every couple of months but it does.. so I had to find a password and code for that.. a real PITB.. because the P/W and username belongs to the estranged O/H.. so I contacted him, and he gave it to me..*Phew*... 

... The 2 recycle bins have just been emptied so I'm about to go and fetch those in....  and it's still only 3.35 pm...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Awful weather this afternoon.  Heavy showers, thunder and quite windy.  Took a load of empties to the bottle bank, made a casserole for this evening's dinner  and did a bit of a jigsaw.  Looked easy, but is proving challenging.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to get baking done today.
Then flowers on  our  parents  graves.

Hubby & helper  are getting truck ready to go to our son's   for long weekend.
Pack truck ,, leave sometime  tomorrow morning.

Hope  everyone  stays safe if traveling over the weekend.
Have an enjoyable weekend.

Plan on being back June 3,,,,,unless we can't buy fuel for the truck.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Putting together two raised garden beds...


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Awful weather this afternoon.  Heavy showers, thunder and quite windy.  Took a load of empties to the bottle bank, made a casserole for this evening's dinner  and did a bit of a jigsaw.  Looked easy, but is proving challenging.


beautiful day here, but high winds... I had to find a 'fine saw' in the barn to help me saw the plastic border edging..  which I'll do another day  when  there's no wind.. won't be my finest hour I suspect, cuz sawing isn't my forte but it's a job that needs to be done.._if_ I can do it...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Busy seeing patients but below is a memory that came up on Facebook and it’s one of my faves so I thought I’d share…

You know your kids have been raised in a home comfortable with all-things-Jane Austen when u bemoan having to pour ur hot tea in a paper cup to take to the office and one son quips, " well, necessity over propriety!"


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> beautiful day here, but high winds... I had to find a 'fine saw' in the barn to help me saw the plastic border edging..  which I'll do another day  when  there's no wind.. won't be my finest hour I suspect, cuz sawing isn't my forte but it's a job that needs to be done.._if_ I can do it...


i have used tin snips on these ,works good if not too thick


----------



## Trila

This morning started out with a misty drizzle.   We went into town for Dio's deep cleaning appointment with the dentist, even though he is still sick.   When we got there, he told them that he had a temp of 102*....so they rescheduled his appointment (no surprise there!).  Next was a stop at a different office to pay a bill.   I needed just a few things from the grocery store, so we stopped there.   Next, we picked up a pizza and headed home.   We got back before 11:00, and the sun was trying to break through the clouds.

Right now, we are having our coffee and pizza.   The rest of the day we are both planning on just laying around and taking it easy.


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> i have used tin snips on these ,works good if not too thick


Thank you  you.. that's a great idea...  I know exactly where I can put my hands on those...


----------



## debodun

Since Monday is a holiday in the U.S. (Memorial Day), I took a pot of artificial flowers to the family plot. My dad already had a flag placed (I think the local veterans do that). The groundskeeper had mowed, but did not trim between the headstones which makes it look worse. Good think I carry hedge trimmers and a whisk broom in the car. Dusted off the headstones, which had accumulated a lot of debris on them. As long as I had to go downtown, I did some shopping and picked up a book at the library.


----------



## Pappy

Up to Publix and got a few groceries. Made a coffee run on the way home and that’s my day..


----------



## Pepper

I was very upset and angry all morning & early afternoon over the latest shootings.  I went out, sat in sun, read my book, took a walk, socialized with people I know, came home, son & grandson FaceTimed me; I spilled coffee all over my white shirt!  Cleaned it off.  Am feeling better, more in control now.  The killing of young children is overwhelming, but my falling apart won't help anything.


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> Since Monday is a holiday in the U.S. (Memorial Day), I took a pot of artificial flowers to the family plot. My dad already had a flag placed (I think the local veterans do that). The groundskeeper had mowed, but did not trim between the headstones which makes it look worse. Good think I carry hedge trimmers and a whisk broom in the car. Dusted off the headstones, which had accumulated a lot of debris on them. As long as I had to go downtown, I did some shopping and picked up a book at the library.


It sounds like you are always prepared!


Pappy said:


> Up to Publix and got a few groceries. Made a coffee run on the way home and that’s my day..


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Hope to get baking done today.
> Then flowers on  our  parents  graves.
> 
> Hubby & helper  are getting truck ready to go to our son's   for long weekend.
> Pack truck ,, leave sometime  tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hope  everyone  stays safe if traveling over the weekend.
> Have an enjoyable weekend.
> 
> Plan on being back June 3,,,,,unless we can't buy fuel for the truck.



Safe travels!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well  so far today's been quite a productive one. Firstly took delivery of 4 parcels from the postman..one of which was my new Moon Phase picture...  which I've put up over the mantle
> 
> Then I washed all my windows downstairs inside  and out despite the high winds today... then I hung new curtains on both livingroom windows..
> 
> Have now washed and dried the older curtains..  and have also washed 4 pairs of Trainers.. as well
> 
> Then Monterey wanted to update on My Mac, and I know from bitter experience if I let it update itself it causes a lot of problems ...so  I did it myself before it got to tonight when it was due.. that way I could control the way it downloaded, preventing it from screwing up my computer.. (thankfully remembered my o/h's instructions)
> 
> .._THEN.. ._. Discovery+ needed updating on my TV package..God alone knows why out of 1000 Channels does Discovery plus keep signing out every couple of months but it does.. so I had to find a password and code for that.. a real PITB.. because the P/W and username belongs to the estranged O/H.. so I contacted him, and he gave it to me..*Phew*...
> 
> ... The 2 recycle bins have just been emptied so I'm about to go and fetch those in....  and it's still only 3.35 pm...


Wow!  I need some of your energy!   Maybe you could bottle it...make a fortune!


----------



## Llynn

Went to the local hospital this evening for a lumbar epidural steroid injection.
​


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Wow!  I need some of your energy!   Maybe you could bottle it...make a fortune!


I can tell you that  sort of thing has been said to me all  of my adult life... ..my daughter is even more energetic than me..


----------



## hollydolly

Llynn said:


> Went to the local hospital this evening for a lumbar epidural steroid injection.
> ​


Had that myself several times..hope it  takes your pain away...


----------



## MickaC

Off to the vet this morning, for every ones checkup and vaccines.
Won't be a good trip for my wee girl, Shaalee......she needed to go out at 1am, 3:30am and at 5am, she was having a bout of diarrhea.
I just gave her a small bit for breakfast, then she went out again, her stool was better.
Must have found something out in the yard to eat, she wasn't supposed to.
See what she's like at the vet......may not get her shots today.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Off to the vet this morning, for every ones checkup and vaccines.
> Won't be a good trip for my wee girl, Shaalee......she needed to go out at 1am, 3:30am and at 5am, she was having a bout of diarrhea.
> I just gave her a small bit for breakfast, then she went out again, her stool was better.
> Must have found something out in the yard to eat, she wasn't supposed to.
> See what she's like at the vet......may not get her shots today.


I hope she got whatever it was out of her system and is better now.


----------



## katlupe

Going shopping this afternoon today with Sonny. Need some rabbit food (spring mix and bananas) and a few other things. Doing some house cleaning before that. Trying to get a hold of the dental office today. Tried all day yesterday and they didn't even have a voice mail to leave a message. Hopefully, today someone will pick up their phone.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early as usual.

Cooked some lentils to add to pasta sauce.

Was out the door at 5:00am for my walk.

Next stop, the farmers market to buy Memorial Day pots for the cemetery.

I made the rounds of the cemeteries and was home by 8:00am.

All three cemeteries looked rough and unkempt this year.  It’s surprising to me that they are having trouble finding people to mow for $20.00/hour and to trim for $25.00/hour.  Years ago there were snowbirds that looked forward to summer employment in the cemetery.  Times may not be as bad on Main Street as they are reporting in the evening news.

Off to ALDI for a few groceries.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday as I was going to start  my mid-morning walk, ran into friend of mine,who was going the same direction. We walked 3 blocks, the 1st time I've walked that far without pain. When I got back iced the knee
This morning on my early walk went 2 blocks to but some milk,the sun was up,a bit breezy, birds chirping When I came back watered the plants/flowers in our garden
 My plan this morning  wash my wooden blinds on living room windows with Murphy's oil soap,hope to take another walk before the rain comes this afternoon,no other plans  usual read NYT,local paper


----------



## Trila

I just made a doctor's appointment for my husband ....he might have COVID.  Not only is he really, really sick, but he may have cracked several ribs last Saturday.  Coughing hurts like hell!

I have another sinus infection, but no fever.  So, it looks like another day of laying around.

Sometimes the Golden Years seem a bit rusty!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I just made a doctor's appointment for my husband ....he might have COVID.  Not only is he really, really sick, but he may have cracked several ribs last Saturday.  Coughing hurts like hell!
> 
> I have another sinus infection, but no fever.  So, it looks like another day of laying around.
> 
> Sometimes the Golden Years seem a bit rusty!


((( for you both )))) .


----------



## Trila

moviequeen1 said:


> Yesterday as I was going to start  my mid-morning walk, ran into friend of mine,who was going the same direction. We walked 3 blocks, the 1st time I've walked that far without pain. When I got back iced the knee
> This morning on my early walk went 2 blocks to but some milk,the sun was up,a bit breezy, birds chirping When I came back watered the plants/flowers in our garden
> My plan this morning  wash my wooden blinds on living room windows with Murphy's oil soap,hope to take another walk before the rain comes this afternoon,no other plans  usual read NYT,local paper


Awesome!  I'm glad to hear that you were able to go so far!   Maybe a walking buddy is just what you need.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> ((( for you both )))) .


Thank you, my friend!!! . I really hate always complaining, though you'd never know it!


----------



## Timewise 60+

More work getting my new raised garden beds ready to go!  If it ever stops raining, I will actually get them outside with dirt and plants in them....Memorial Day is supposed to be real nice...so I will be ready!


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo

I am doing some much needed paperwork for work at home today as when I am at work that sort of stuff gets put to the wayside when meeting with patients and clients. So I suppose I am being somewhat productive today. I will also venture out to pick up a few things at the store and wait for the hubby to come home from work and make dinner. Then he will probably watch the New York Rangers hockey game while I do something else.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Abbi Dabbi Doo said:


> I am doing some much needed paperwork for work at home today as when I am at work that sort of stuff gets put to the wayside when meeting with patients and clients. So I suppose I am being somewhat productive today. I will also venture out to pick up a few things at the store and wait for the hubby to come home from work and make dinner. Then he will probably watch the New York Rangers hockey game while I do something else.


A nice wife you are....!  Your hubby should take you to a Broadway Show to thank you for all you do....!  Tell him I said so...I have been married to the love of my life for over 50 years....


----------



## Pepper

Taking it easy today........the anniversary of my husband's sudden death at home.  When I woke up that morning at 5:18 am I knew something was very wrong.  The Stillness was deafening.  The whole world went quiet.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo

Timewise 60+ said:


> A nice wife you are....!  Your hubby should take you to a Broadway Show to thank you for all you do....!  Tell him I said so...I have been married to the love of my life for over 50 years....


He has before. He even took me to see Hamilton.


----------



## debodun

Delivered meals. Passed by my old house. Looks like they are done with the exterior painting - at least the cherry picker isn't out front anymore. I can't tell if they've put in new windows or just painted the frames. The front porch is covered in plastic.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Thank goodness for in-house tech support (also known as middle son).  I got a new iPad and was trying to figure out how to load my Words with Friends game   Such a simple thing but beyond this computer challenged 60-something!


----------



## Llynn

hollydolly said:


> Had that myself several times..hope it  takes your pain away...


Thanks. It has already eased the pain quite a bit. Of course as we both know, these things are only temporary. I think I'm going to skip my limbo lessons for this week.


----------



## Blessed

Got 3rd dog in for his check up, shots and meds.  Man, that was a job, he is my big boy.  And he gained weight, now 88lbs.  The physicals are done, now two need a tooth cleaning and two need the groomer. Still feel like I am raising a child, this is some expensive puppy love. At least they don't need clothes, video games or music lessons.


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> Got 3rd dog in for his check up, shots and meds.  Man, that was a job, he is my big boy.  And he gained weight, now 88lbs.  The physicals are done, now two need a tooth cleaning and two need the groomer. Still feel like I am raising a child, this is some expensive puppy love. At least they don't need clothes, video games or music lessons.


Thanks for telling us your update, and especially that you managed with your big one, as well as the other two.  Good job!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Taking it easy today........the anniversary of my husband's sudden death at home.  When I woke up that morning at 5:18 am I knew something was very wrong.  The Stillness was deafening.  The whole world went quiet.


oooh I'm so sorry ((pepper)))...  how long ago now was it ?


----------



## Michael Z

Had a ripe old time today! My daughter tells me the little chest freezer downstairs is not running. Before I even get down the stairs, I could smell the results!   Carted the whole thing outside, dug a big hole and then buried all the spoiled food. Mostly old stuff but sadly, all the bluegill filets I had from ice fishing perished. Covered it all and covered with lots of scrap concrete to give any digging animals a challenge.  My 20 yr old daughter gladly helped me. The freezer was 31 years old so I guess it was time. The large chest freezer next to it that came with the house still runs - that one could easily be 40 or more years old!  Going to upgrade the outlet to a dedicated grounded outlet.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've done very little today, certainly compared to yesterday.. I should have spaced those jobs out a bit.. but in reality  this morning I was really not well, won't go into details but I had to go back to bed until noon, I was so sick..

Anyway I got the clean laundry  all hung back up... took delivery of a few more things  including a funny and sometimes tongue in cheek  book  called Very British Problems .. read a little bit and it made me chuckle... I'll enjoy that later..

Filled the drink bowls in the garden with water for the hedgehogs.. every night I do this, and very morning they've drunk the water and then covered the bowls completely with bark chips... no idea why

Made a light  grated cheese and baked ham salad for dinner..... and basically did nothing much else today...


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> Taking it easy today........the anniversary of my husband's sudden death at home.  When I woke up that morning at 5:18 am I knew something was very wrong.  The Stillness was deafening.  The whole world went quiet.


I'm so sorry, Pepper. 
That's the kind of quiet none would want to hear.
Hope your memories fill the quiet.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I hope she got whatever it was out of her system and is better now.


Thanks, Katlupe.
Much better, now.
Shaalee only needed 1 vaccine today.....so it went well.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I just made a doctor's appointment for my husband ....he might have COVID.  Not only is he really, really sick, but he may have cracked several ribs last Saturday.  Coughing hurts like hell!
> 
> I have another sinus infection, but no fever.  So, it looks like another day of laying around.
> 
> Sometimes the Golden Years seem a bit rusty!


Take care of eachother, Trila........sorry he came down with covid.
Hope you both become well soon.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I am fine, but not ready to come back yet.  I have not “kept up” with the forum.  I finished all my picture sorting and gave them all away, except for the really old family ones.  I rejoined ancestry and am going to post all the pictures there and then give the originals to my nephew.  I will be sending a lot of my time on my ancestry Project.
> 
> This project should take a few months.
> 
> My daughter is much better.  Her husbands mother lives in LV, NV and we met there a couple of weeks ago for the baby’s fourth birthday.  Seems just yesterday the baby was, well, a baby.
> 
> Joey refused to come along saying he just gets too tired now to walk much .  I worry constantly about him.  We take him out to lunch every Saturday but he wants to go home right after.  My oldest son is fine and my middle son got through Covid just fine.
> 
> I miss everyone here.  Thanks for the PMs.  But I am less sad off the forum, I notice.  I hope everyone is well, happy, and staying safe.  Life is back to as normal as it can get in Utah.  Gas is 4.50 to 4.85 a gallon and was up to 5 in LV.  Now that we can travel, it’s too expensive to do so.


It was good to hear from you...glad you popped in.  Miss you, too!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Take care of eachother, Trila........sorry he came down with covid.
> Hope you both become well soon.


Thank you @MickaC ....I guess I have what he has.  My temp was up to 100.6° today.  The two of us make a good team! LOL


----------



## dseag2

I'm just being happy to be alive, between the news about Ukraine, North Korea's missiles and the massacre in Uvalde.  I'm in Dallas and I'm seriously thinking about going to Uvalde to help comfort those families.  I don't even have kids, but my heart hurts for them.

@PamfromTx, do you need comfort from outsiders?


----------



## Blessed

dseag2 said:


> I'm just being happy to be alive, between the news about Ukraine, North Korea's missiles and the massacre in Uvalde.  I'm in Dallas and I'm seriously thinking about going to Uvalde to help comfort those families.  I don't even have kids, but my heart hurts for them.
> 
> @PamfromTx, do you need comfort from outsiders?


Hi, I think that Uvalde is being overrun with the press, lawyers and people that think this is something to go see.  They don't need additional stress with people coming into their town.  We need to help by making donations to the appropriate parties that have been set up to be able to help with arrangements, for taking care of the bills that come for their families when they can't work for a length of time. To pay for upkeep to their homes because they will not be able to function for a great deal of time.  To pay for counseling for the families.  Lastly, if we can, to donate blood to make sure that it is available for that all who need it in times of crisis.


----------



## dseag2

Blessed said:


> Hi, I think that Uvalde is being overrun with the press, lawyers and people that think this is something to go see.  They don't need additional stress with people coming into their town.  We need to help by making donations to the appropriate parties that have been set up to be able to help with arrangements, for taking care of the bills that come for their families when they can't work for a length of time. To pay for upkeep to their homes because they will not be able to function for a great deal of time.  To pay for counseling for the families.  Lastly, if we can, to donate blood to make sure that it is available for that all who need it in times of crisis.


Great point, thanks!  And this is also a place where we can all make a difference.

https://www.everytown.org/


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> beautiful day here, but high winds... I had to find a 'fine saw' in the barn to help me saw the plastic border edging..  which I'll do another day  when  there's no wind.. won't be my finest hour I suspect, cuz sawing isn't my forte but it's a job that needs to be done.._if_ I can do it...


Holly - I cut mine with branch clippers.  I found it much easier!


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> I'm just being happy to be alive, between the news about Ukraine, North Korea's missiles and the massacre in Uvalde.  I'm in Dallas and I'm seriously thinking about going to Uvalde to help comfort those families.  I don't even have kids, but my heart hurts for them.
> 
> @PamfromTx, do you need comfort from outsiders?


First of all, thank you so much for thinking of comforting my fellow Uvaldeans and myself.  I cannot keep up with texts, messages, emails and phone calls.  My neighbor just realized that I originate from Uvalde and called; had me on phone for about 30 minutes.  I'm tired, my eyes are weary and I need to relax for now.  Uvalde is getting alot of comforting support from all over.  A teacher started a gofundme account for one of the teachers killed whose husband passed away today.  It is amazing to see how people are helping out.  Thank you again, @dseag2   Much love from my husband and I.  

The strange thing is that I'm the one who lives out of town and friends and relatives are calling me for the latest details.  I keep telling them that it's all over the news.  But, mostly they want to know if I had family members that were victims of this.

Uvalde is a lucky town because they are getting all kinds of support and help to cope with this.


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to do laundry, make hard boiled eggs in the IP, then a pot roast in it and after that keep my feet up and watch The Waltons while I color. It depends on how hot it is outside or how my knees are doing on whether I can take a walk or not. It has been good for me to do the walking and I want to do it daily but sometimes I can't. If it is really hot out I don't even go out of my apartment.

Hope you all all have a nice day!


----------



## hollydolly

No plans for today.. still not quite over the lurgy that got me yesterday ... . It's a beautiful day albeit a bit breezy but in my garden there's very little breeze due to it being so sheltered ....
 If I feel up to it in a while I'll go and do something in the garden...


----------



## Barbara971

hollydolly said:


> Well I've done very little today, certainly compared to yesterday.. I should have spaced those jobs out a bit.. but in reality  this morning I was really not well, won't go into details but I had to go back to bed until noon, I was so sick..
> 
> Anyway I got the clean laundry  all hung back up... took delivery of a few more things  including a funny and sometimes tongue in cheek  book  called Very British Problems .. read a little bit and it made me chuckle... I'll enjoy that later..
> 
> Filled the drink bowls in the garden with water for the hedgehogs.. every night I do this, and very morning they've drunk the water and then covered the bowls completely with bark chips... no idea why
> 
> Made a light  grated cheese and baked ham salad for dinner..... and basically did nothing much else today...


Better today?


----------



## hollydolly

Barbara971 said:


> Better today?


Not yet Barbara.. thanks for asking tho'...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've got to finish up some things. Went shopping the other day and didn't finish putting things away. I did laundry too...still have some things to put away. I've been tired because I was also busy doing other things those days. I'm planning to substitute the fall-winter mini space bags in my emergency suitcase with the one containing my spring-summer clothes. I'll also update the medications in there.

I definitely have to catch up on my T.V. shows and social networking, particularly Facebook today. I thought about walking over to the supermarket again today but I'm still feeling tired and it's supposed to start raining momentarily. Maybe later. I'd like to work on some music today as well as make my broccoli-seafood blend stir fry.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Terrible weather here.. as the Bard put it, "Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May".   It looks as if it's been snowing in the garden as the wind blows the  blossom off the crab apple trees.  Random rain showers too.
I really do need to cut the grass, but that will have to wait.  At least the plants in the polytunnel are growing well and the first small tomatoes are appearing.


----------



## Pappy

My visiting daughter is taking us to see the new Top Gun movie. Quite the experience for us as we don’t do the theaters. Last movie we saw was My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Long time ago for sure.

I will treat my wife and daughter to a fish fry after the movie.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Taking a print to the frame shop to get a new, updated frame … the old one reeked 1980’s… get a new battery for my watch and have lunch with my Prince Among Men 

then it’s off the the financial planner to discuss the monetary nuts and bolts of Retirement in October. 

I may need something strong to drink after that, haha.


----------



## fatboy

katlupe said:


> Today my plan is to do laundry, make hard boiled eggs in the IP, then a pot roast in it and after that keep my feet up and watch The Waltons while I color. It depends on how hot it is outside or how my knees are doing on whether I can take a walk or not. It has been good for me to do the walking and I want to do it daily but sometimes I can't. If it is really hot out I don't even go out of my apartment.
> 
> Hope you all all have a nice day!


is makeing boiled eggs in the IP easier than boiling in a pot?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Oh the bliss of sitting in my own yard, enjoying the breeze and the shade of the tulip poplar tree, sipping coffee and reading a good book.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> is makeing boiled eggs in the IP easier than boiling in a pot?


For me it is. Plus easier to peel.


----------



## MickaC

I impatiently waited for the grass in the front yard to dry, so i could mow.......was going to do it later this afternoon.....but....rain forecasted for then.
Got it mowed.....good thing.....light showers started.
Great news......
Rain forecasted for the next 4 to 5 days.


----------



## Alligatorob

Had to have the cat put down today.

We had her 19 years, so she had a long good life, still hard to do.


----------



## Pepper

And you're reading Sara Paretsky @CinnamonSugar!  One of my top favorites!


----------



## Pepper

I'm so sorry @Alligatorob


----------



## MickaC

Sorry you had to say  @Alligatorob 
 goodbye to your little family member.
No matter what age or reason having to do this.....it's never easy.
The good life you gave her, gave her a long loving life.
Her next loving home is over the  "Rainbow Bridge "


----------



## hollydolly

Today was a beautiful sunny day, I couldn't go out so instead I trimmed the tops and side of some tall hedging right and left of the garden.. then I filled the bird feeders, and the hedgehogs water bowls.

Then I have a big garden storage box that sits behind the barn, which pretty much gets ignored year round. I keep it covered with a tarp to make it waterproof, and on top of it lies the sack truck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which I noticed had perforated tyres.. so I took that off, found the tarp underneath had also rotted, removed that.. looked in the box to see what the estranged O/H kept in there.. tidied everything up.. replaced the old tarp with a nice new one.., and set the sack truck aside to be taken to the Waste Site...

I sawed the garden edging with a hacksaw.. very easy to do thankfully..  and if it's nice tomorrow I'll be attempting to fit some new edging 

Tonight I  Roasted chicken thighs.. for dinner with buttery mashed spuds, and Mange Tout... ( Peas lol)...and  I had strawberries  and cream for afters...I deserved it..


----------



## hollydolly

Not done a great deal this morning. Put some ant granules into the ants nest to try and kill them off for good. I keep dusting the trails with powder but they keep returning, so trying the grains in the nest and the powder _around_ the nest  this time..



Got my arthritic plug puller attachments .. this morning, so I've been labelling them with the various items in the Barn ..lamp, De-humidifier, all the electric tools etc.. .. it's mainly in the barn that I have the problem  because I have to stretch over the bench to reach the gang socket, and the plugs, and I just can't grip.. so hence the attached pullers to make it easier and safer for me now my fingers on my right hand are making it ever harder to grip.,


----------



## GoneFishin

Yesterday I was at my son's place along with my daughter and her family having a bbq
​


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk this morning at 6:30 did my version of' Singing in The Rain' as I walked 3 blocks to buy NYT
This evening,I'm going with a church friend, who invited me to go with her to Kleinhans Music Hall{home of Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra} for annual Memorial Day concert The last time I was there was in April at a 10:30 am concert
This will be the highlight of my day


----------



## Pappy

Taking my daughter to the airport for her trip back to NY state. Will sure miss her as she is so good to help us do things we can’t do anymore.


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Had to have the cat put down today.
> 
> We had her 19 years, so she had a long good life, still hard to do.


So sorry to hear this sad news @Alligatorob


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Alligatorob said:


> Had to have the cat put down today.
> 
> We had her 19 years, so she had a long good life, still hard to do.


Just went thru that… so difficult.   ((Hugs))


----------



## Pepper

CinnamonSugar said:


> Just went thru that… so difficult.   ((Hugs))


Me too.  Buffy and Max.  Now it's Buffy.  We both miss him so!


----------



## Pinky

@CinnamonSugar @Pepper 

It never gets easier. It has been so long since our dogs have been gone, and we still miss them terribly.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Spent the morning and early afternoon with my older granddaughter, taking her out to eat and then a trip to the library.  She's nine years old but reads like a champ with inflection and style.  She found a book about the Library Fish and read me the whole thing.  (Slight disagreement on how to pronounce "bookmobile"--ahem ahem =P)  Her mother, meanwhile, took younger granddaughter with her shopping and we both arrived back at their apartment within a couple min. of each other.   Younger granddaughter, being autistic, is going to need to see me on a more consistent basis for me to be a part of her world... that's one reason it's time to retire, to have time to invest in these precious lives =)


----------



## fatboy

seen some recipes to make keto meals using IP. might have to buy one.cleaning kitchen again today and fighting ants,tried everything they just keep coming back!


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning I had to attend Fordingbridge clinic for a fourth Covid booster. The ladies were very complimentary about my appearance. Hawaiian aloha shirts, it seems, are as rare as two tone shoes in Fordingbridge. As for fedora hats, last time one of those made an appearance was when Indiana Jones was re-run on TV.


But they became very excited when I suggested that they look out of the window. There in the car park was my vintage MG.
Later I took the car on a trip around the forest, on a sunny day like today, the forest draws in lots of tourists. My MG must have been photographed a dozen times at least. Always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## hollydolly

a fourth Covid shot ?... why ?


----------



## CrowFlies

had number four booster yesterday.  just tired is all.


----------



## CrowFlies

Alligatorob said:


> Had to have the cat put down today.
> 
> We had her 19 years, so she had a long good life, still hard to do.


very sorry for you.


----------



## hollydolly

CrowFlies said:


> had number four booster yesterday.  just tired is all.


why have you had 4 ?


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> a fourth Covid shot ?... why ?


I'm over 75, reputedly high risk. see here, When I explained that my wife and I had our previous three, it had always been as a couple, but as she is 72, she's seen as a mere sprog, which I have to say has highly delighted her.


----------



## Don M.

I spent about 4 hours mowing part of the yard today.  I haven't been able to mow for about 3 weeks, with all the wet weather we've had, so it was almost like cutting hay.  I figure it will take all weekend to do it all...between how high it is, and trimming around all the trees.  Oh, well, we Never go anywhere on these holiday weekends, so this will occupy my "holiday".  With these ridiculous gas prices, I will probably blow $20 worth of gas before I'm done.


----------



## horseless carriage

Alligatorob said:


> Had to have the cat put down today.
> 
> We had her 19 years, so she had a long good life, still hard to do.


How I hate that wretched needle, we said goodbye to Lulu last year, she too was 19, or thereabouts. It's never easy, even when, like a previous cat, they pass away naturally, but at least there's some dignity in that rather than the vet's needle and then a bill for the euphemistically described: "Euthanasia."

May you remember all the treasured moments, the funny moments and best of all the loving moments. Cats are so independent, but then again, that's their appeal.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Today I made a 80 mile round trip to pick up a 20' steel culvert that I saw on FBMP for $100. They run $800 new, so was pretty happy with that. Will use it in back of the shop for drainage, that has been making due with a ditch. Li'l Bit, and I are back in the shop this afternoon, sanding and sealing some wood for the garage door trolley mounting system. Wild flowers are popping up everywhere. Gotta love springtime.



http://imgur.com/vozg9b5




http://imgur.com/P6XTgV3


----------



## MickaC

Don M. said:


> I spent about 4 hours mowing part of the yard today.  I haven't been able to mow for about 3 weeks, with all the wet weather we've had, so it was almost like cutting hay.  I figure it will take all weekend to do it all...between how high it is, and trimming around all the trees.  Oh, well, we Never go anywhere on these holiday weekends, so this will occupy my "holiday".  With these ridiculous gas prices, I will probably blow $20 worth of gas before I'm done.


I also have another hay crop to mow in my backyard.....got the front done yesterday.....we've had so many days of rain as well....i refuse to mow the back without the grass bag.....did that once last year.....NEVER again.....too many little feet that bring in grass clippings in the house.


----------



## Kaila

Don M. said:


> I spent about 4 hours mowing part of the yard today.



At my first reading, I thought you spent about 4 hours, _moving _part of the yard today. 


Don M. said:


> I figure it will take all weekend to do it all.



Yes that *would *be a very big job!  (To move even part of it!)


----------



## Vida May

Vida May said:


> My goodness, you are industrious!


----------



## Vida May

My little potted garden is almost done.    It would be cheaper to buy food than everything we need for a nice garden.  But I love looking out my window and seeing all my work.  

Most of the plants are planted.  I still need to plant the green and yellow beans for the three-bean salad I enjoy.  I had to get new zucchini starts because our one warm day destroyed the zucchini I had planted.  And I now have a row of flowers in long planters with the hope of attracting bees.  Last time I tried to grow zucchini I got flowers and no zucchini because there were no bees to pollinate them.  

 While our one warm day was hard on my garden, looking out the window today, I see bushes and trees dancing in the wind and a grey sky.  It looks rather stormy and I don't think I want to carry my laundry to the laundry room that is about 1/2 a block away.  I am hoping the stormy weather does not harm my garden.


----------



## Leann

S/O wanted to see the new Top Gun movie. I'm not a fan of Tom Cruise at all but I went (didn't mention my dislike of TC to my S/O). We went to a matinee. 

Came home and did some gardening together out front for a few hours. Afterwards, we made dinner (crab cakes, asparagus and biscuits...so good).

Watching TV now - he's asleep next to me.


----------



## Furryanimal

Al Fresco breakfast....and watching the bees


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm so used to getting up at 4:30 that I got up on a day off at...430. Of course. I might have slept longer except for Maggiecat purring in my ear, wanting her breakfast.

Yesterday a co-worker called out because "something came up" again. Something came up last week, something came up the week before, too, the first day after her two-week vacation. Then another day that same week.

After speculating about her side business for the couple of months since she transferred from a store in Texas (we thought maybe catering), she blurted it out a couple of days ago (we don't think she meant to). She makes custom cupcakes. Crazy holiday weekend when people are planning cookouts and graduation parties, but something came up. Supervisor thinks that "something" was a last-minute order for cupcakes.

She called back a little later and said from now on she can only work Wednesdays, then asked our supervisor if he's going to fire her. After multiple phone calls on the bakery's phone and supervisor's phone, the store manager was being paged and because he was walking past the bakery, took the call on our phone. More guessing here, but apparently talking to HR asking if the co-worker has any accumulated time off and how much. Maybe calculating her final paycheck? Who knows?

Still...it wouldn't surprise me a bit to see her there again when I go back to work on Tuesday. Nobody gets fired in these times when all that's really required for a job is a pulse, and work schedules are mere suggestions to show up when it's convenient.

So work has been interesting and crazy busy because of the 3-day weekend. Yay me, off today and tomorrow.

Memorial Day is the unofficial start of summer. Pffft. Summer started here weeks ago! Gotta get dressed and haul my bony butt out to the garden before it's too hot to get anything done.

Yesterday was the 64th anniversary of graduation day for me. How's that possible? I mean, I'm really only 16, right?

Today is DD's 58th birthday. 58th? How's that possible? She's really only 16, too, right?

ETA: Oops! Forgot to mention that day before yesterday I was sitting on the teeny tiny patio admiring the flowers when a creature appeared on the far side of the garden. At first I thought it was a raccoon. Nope. It. Was. A. Wild. Hog. Right! I scurried back inside and watched from the kitchen while it meandered around the garden, moved way up to the back and settled down for a nap under the magnolia tree. When I went out a few hours later, it was gone. Eeeeeeek!


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Al Fresco breakfast....and watching the bees
> View attachment 222913


gosh it looks really dull  and cold there. Very sunny here... but chilly... I just had  scrambled eggs with  blue cheese and some ham for lunch


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> gosh it looks really dull  and cold there. Very sunny here... but chilly... I just had  scrambled eggs with  blue cheese and some ham for lunch


The gardens in shade in the morning.
it was quite nice earlier...clouded over a bit now.


----------



## Alligatorob

Watching it rain, a rarity around here.  

We sure need the water, this will not begin to makeup for the deficit but its better than no rain!


----------



## Trila

Just checking in....

I still feel weak and yucky. I haven't checked my temp yet today, but it feels better. I'm coughing so much (with little or no results) that my throat is raw & I hardly have a voice.

Dio  seems better, even after skating yesterday. He was up at 5:30 this morning, getting a load of laundry ready to wash! 

Good day to everyone!


----------



## Trila

Update: my temp is 98.2°, with no meds! Yea!!!! 

Now if only I could get back to nagging my husband !


----------



## GoneFishin

Suppose to nice today  so I think I'll play outside


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> Suppose to nice today  so I think I'll play outside


I'm hoping to at least walk around a little bit, outside today.  It's not good to do nothing but laying around.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm so used to getting up at 4:30 that I got up on a day off at...430. Of course. I might have slept longer except for Maggiecat purring in my ear, wanting her breakfast.
> 
> Yesterday a co-worker called out because "something came up" again. Something came up last week, something came up the week before, too, the first day after her two-week vacation. Then another day that same week.
> 
> After speculating about her side business for the couple of months since she transferred from a store in Texas (we thought maybe catering), she blurted it out a couple of days ago (we don't think she meant to). She makes custom cupcakes. Crazy holiday weekend when people are planning cookouts and graduation parties, but something came up. Supervisor thinks that "something" was a last-minute order for cupcakes.
> 
> She called back a little later and said from now on she can only work Wednesdays, then asked our supervisor if he's going to fire her. After multiple phone calls on the bakery's phone and supervisor's phone, the store manager was being paged and because he was walking past the bakery, took the call on our phone. More guessing here, but apparently talking to HR asking if the co-worker has any accumulated time off and how much. Maybe calculating her final paycheck? Who knows?
> 
> Still...it wouldn't surprise me a bit to see her there again when I go back to work on Tuesday. Nobody gets fired in these times when all that's really required for a job is a pulse, and work schedules are mere suggestions to show up when it's convenient.
> 
> So work has been interesting and crazy busy because of the 3-day weekend. Yay me, off today and tomorrow.
> 
> Memorial Day is the unofficial start of summer. Pffft. Summer started here weeks ago! Gotta get dressed and haul my bony butt out to the garden before it's too hot to get anything done.
> 
> Yesterday was the 64th anniversary of graduation day for me. How's that possible? I mean, I'm really only 16, right?
> 
> Today is DD's 58th birthday. 58th? How's that possible? She's really only 16, too, right?
> 
> ETA: Oops! Forgot to mention that day before yesterday I was sitting on the teeny tiny patio admiring the flowers when a creature appeared on the far side of the garden. At first I thought it was a raccoon. Nope. It. Was. A. Wild. Hog. Right! I scurried back inside and watched from the kitchen while it meandered around the garden, moved way up to the back and settled down for a nap under the magnolia tree. When I went out a few hours later, it was gone. Eeeeeeek!


yup she really is only 16... you got that right... at least that's how old mine is in _my_ head ... Have a restful couple of days


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30 went outside to water some of plants/ flowers in our community garden,temp was 57,no wind, birds were chirping saw a baby 'thumper/thumperina' chewing grass
The big test this morning for my knee,  walking to/from my church which is 6 blocks away.No pain just a tinge of stiffness,but iced it when I got home. It still took me usual time to get there 20 min. We only had 1 service because of the annual Buffalo Marathon Race. Some of our members live in the suburbs trying to get to church thru the detours can't be frustrating,we usually have a sparse crowd,we did
The rest of my day talked with my brother,he&his family are at their place in New Hampshire,will be there until Thurs,read local paper,starting a new book


----------



## fatboy

enjoying watching the birds in the bird bath


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've gathered 10 blouses/tops, to take to the tailor this week  to have them taken up a few inches.. 

Then I cleared out 3/4's of the bed linen stored under my bed ( Ottoman bed)... matching patchwork bedspreads and pillows.. to take to the Charity shop.. along with some clothing and curtains.. 2 big bags full.. 

Remembered to print off a return label for a dress which I'm returning to the store rather than sending it back by post

Changed the beds today.. my back was killing me so I had to sit down with a hot pad on my back afterwards.. 

Vacuumed and dusted  all upstairs tonight .....then cooked some lobster filled pasta in chicken noodle soup for dinner... then had my pampering shower.. and potions and lotions night...and now I'm all beautified, and my bags are all sitting in the foyer ready to be taken to their respective places.. the forecast tells me it will rain tomorrow...


----------



## Trila

fatboy said:


> enjoying watching the birds in the bird bath


They can be entertaining!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today I've gathered 10 blouses/tops, to take to the tailor this week  to have them taken up a few inches..
> 
> Then I cleared out 3/4's of the bed linen stored under my bed ( Ottoman bed)... matching patchwork bedspreads and pillows.. to take to the Charity shop.. along with some clothing and curtains.. 2 big bags full..
> 
> Remembered to print off a return label for a dress which I'm returning to the store rather than sending it back by post
> 
> Changed the beds today.. my back was killing me so I had to sit down with a hot pad on my back afterwards..
> 
> Vacuumed and dusted  all upstairs tonight .....then cooked some lobster filled pasta in chicken noodle soup for dinner... then had my pampering shower.. and potions and lotions night...and now I'm all beautified, and my bags are all sitting in the foyer ready to be taken to their respective places.. the forecast tells me it will rain tomorrow...


----------



## Bella




----------



## dobielvr

Went up to the foothills for a cheese workshop today w/a lady friend of mine.
I was under the impression that we would be participating in making the cheese, but no.

It was from 1-4pm and the girl, Shelby, made chevre, mozz and ricotta.
Oh, I should mention that it's a goat farm, so all the cheeses were made w/goat milk.

And, we got to meet the goats.  They were so cute.


----------



## GoneFishin

In a couple of hours I'll be off to the local corner store to get my weekly lottery tickets. From there I think I'll take a spin
 through the neighbourhood and then back home.


----------



## Pappy

Took an extra long walk this am. Almost 2 miles. The sunrise was nice and the temperature a cool 70 degrees.

Hope to take it easy the rest of the day as I have two appointments at the VA tomorrow and my wife has an afternoon appointment with her foot doctor.


----------



## katlupe

I put a beef chuck roast in the IP for supper early this morning. Now I just keep it on the keep warm option for a few hours. Works like a slow cooker. 

I wanted to test drive my mobility chair since Sonny fixed the tire for me yesterday. It is supposed to be in the 90's so not going to be out there very long. 

There is a Memorial Day parade today so maybe I will check it out. Depends on what time it.


----------



## RubyK

Another rainy day here. Will do a jigsaw puzzle and read today.


----------



## Trila

While out checking the electric fences, we came across a big ol' painted turtle laying eggs. She had about a 12 inch shell.


----------



## Capt Lightning

In spite of a forecast of rain, it's been dry enough to get the grass cut.  I have two mowers, one of which is falling apart, and the other which isn't very good.  The first mower is 15 years old and I was given the second one by friends because I had to fix it so often for them, they said I could have it.  I'm hoping that they will last this season and there might be some bargains come winter.

Other than that, it's been a quiet day.


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


>


Hey!   Where did you get that picture of me?!!!!!


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> Went up to the foothills for a cheese workshop today w/a lady friend of mine.
> I was under the impression that we would be participating in making the cheese, but no.
> 
> It was from 1-4pm and the girl, Shelby, made chevre, mozz and ricotta.
> Oh, I should mention that it's a goat farm, so all the cheeses were made w/goat milk.
> 
> And, we got to meet the goats.  They were so cute.


Did you get to sample the cheese?   I would have gone with you...of course, you probably would have had to drag me way from the goats! LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm not long home from braving the heavy rain... ... Drove to the next town to take my item back to the store, only to be told as I bought it online it would have to be returned by post. grrrr!!!... Then to the High street bank to do some banking..
Then dropped off 3 big sacks of donations to 2 different Charities....

Then to the Nail salon which was packed out so I didn't wait...,  then to the garden shop for some pots and willow trellis ,...then to the supermarket for the weekly shop...

Dropped off all my tailoring at the alteration shop... it's going to cost a bit of an eye watering sum for those 10 blouses to be altered but hey it would be more expensive to buy new..

Everywhere was packed , probably because people are preparing for the 4 day Jubilee Celebrations this weekend

Wanted to get my car washed which is filthy , but it seemed pointless in the rain ... drove past local garage as I drove home, and they have the dam nerve to be charging £1.74 per LITRE of petrol


----------



## Pepper

I used to wash my car by taking an old towel to it after it rained.  Always looked sparkly.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I used to wash my car by taking an old towel to it after it rained.  Always looked sparkly.


ha, what a good idea, I might just do that...


----------



## Trila

I slept for 10 hours last night and work up fever free. My throat is still raw, so Dio  still gets a break from my nagging....for now! 

So far today....
***I've put Chelveston in the chicken yard.
***I've had my coffee and my breakfast. 
***I've made a few short posts on both forums...just to let everyone know I'm alive.
***And now I'm getting ready to go out and pour Andy's food from the bulk bag (44 lbs), into a more manageable container that is kept in the barn.

I think that will be all for a while...maybe lay down or watch a tv show.  Depends on how I feel at the time.  You never know what mischief I'll get into....stay tuned!


----------



## dobielvr

Trila said:


> Did you get to sample the cheese?   I would have gone with you...of course, you probably would have had to drag me way from the goats! LOL


The only one we tasted, that was done quickly was the ricotta.  It wasn't quite to my liking.  I prefer the store bought!
The chevre was first, and it seemed to take the most amount of time to make.  8 hrs for this, then another 8hrs for that.  
Way too long for me to be in the kitchen...

The goats were cute.  A couple of them were pregnant.  Our tour guide let a couple of girls hold the baby goats.  They had already had their horns removed.  Don't ask me why...I missed that part. 

You can go w/me next time.


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> The only one we tasted, that was done quickly was the ricotta.  It wasn't quite to my liking.  I prefer the store bought!
> The chevre was first, and it seemed to take the most amount of time to make.  8 hrs for this, then another 8hrs for that.
> Way too long for me to be in the kitchen...
> 
> The goats were cute.  A couple of them were pregnant.  Our tour guide let a couple of girls hold the baby goats.  They had already had their horns removed.  Don't ask me why...I missed that part.
> 
> You can go w/me next time.


I would love to!  That is soooo my kind of thing...food & critters!


----------



## katlupe

I didn't go to the parade or outside. It looked too hot out there. I have been working on those little jobs that I never get done. Organizing my bathroom closet. Piles of paper that needed filing or to go in the trash. I cut any white paper that is blank on the back in four squares and keep it on the bookcase for note paper. So did a bunch of those. Made the beef roast and it came out fork tender and tasty. A good keto meal! I experimented with making a iced coffee caramel macchiato with Keto Chow. For tomorrow. I think it will be good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I need to stop answering this with what I'm planning to do...because half of it, I wind up not doing.   Soooo...so far today I did laundry, had a a very interesting conversation with my Honorary Granddaughter about some spiritual - metaphysical stuff while starting to put a new waistband in one of my slips (I hate to sew so I'll finish it another day). I ate and took a nap, played Words With Friends and watched the S4 premier episode of Stranger Things. Now I'm continuing the process of catching up on and reacting/responding to my threads.


----------



## oldpop

Polishing brass.


----------



## Bella

I went grocery $hopping, to the pharmacy, and bought ga$. Then I $topped at the liquor $toreto kill the pain of grocery $hopping , the pharmacy , and buying ga$.


----------



## Blessed

I am still in my pjs at 5PM but in all fairness, I did not go to bed until 5AM and got up at 1PM.  Try to get motivated to bake some bread and make a chicken pot pie. No promises LOL


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! 

Today I think I might test drive Jazzy (my mobility chair) to the Grand Union. I need more spring mix for Rabbit so need to try it. At two I have Bingo downstairs in the community room. Other than that just regular house chores. Leftover pot roast for supper. Looks like a nice day so far. 

I hope you all have a safe and fun day!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Good Morning My Friends!
> 
> Today I think I might test drive Jazzy (my mobility chair) to the Grand Union. I need more spring mix for Rabbit so need to try it. At two I have Bingo downstairs in the community room. Other than that just regular house chores. Leftover pot roast for supper. Looks like a nice day so far.
> 
> I hope you all have a safe and fun day!


For a second that made me start... because the Grand Union here..is a Canal...


----------



## hollydolly

No plans for today whatsoever. I did a huge amount of running around yesterday in the pouring rain, and then last night we had absolutely TORRENTIAL rain all through the  night,  so everything is sodden this morning despite it not raining now. However it is overcast and rain is expected again around now... noon.... 


..so I'll just see where the day takes me ..


----------



## Pappy

Drive up to VA for 9:30 and 11:00 appointment. About a 40 minute drive. Then rush home to take my wife to her foot doctor at 2:00. Going to doctors can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## Jackie23

Just crawled out of bed, doing my usual morning routine, into the kitchen, morning meds, empty the dishwasher, coffee's on, sometime during the night the power went off....clocks flashing.....this is trash day, bin to the road.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bella said:


> I went grocery $hopping, to the pharmacy, and bought ga$. Then I $topped at the liquor $toreto kill the pain of grocery $hopping , the pharmacy , and buying ga$.


I hit the laugh emoji but LOVE the way you replied!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday which was Memorial Day holiday we usually hear fireworks  starting at dusk but considering what happened  on May 14th,I didn't hear any which was a blessing. I don't know if this will continue when next holiday July 4th comes
This morning,the birdies woke me up at 4:30 was able to go back to sleep for an hr
On my early walk at 6:30 went to mailbx at the corner of my street,came back watered the plants in community garden
My plans today go to local grocery store,couple blocks away,take another walk before the rain comes this afternoon,read NYT/local paper, read my book


----------



## dobielvr

Physical therapy later this morning, then I need to do some grocery shopping.
Haul the garbage cans out to the curb for pick up tmrw, and call it a day.


----------



## debodun

I had a ophthalmologist appointment this morning. He said all looks good. 
While I was out of town, I needed to get a battery in 2 watches.
Also had a dust-up at WalMart about beverage container returns which I already posted.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Drove back to Americus via a different (more scenic) route today...  the newly sown fields of-- soybeans?  not sure-- the rapidly growing and lush fields of corn, the ponds reflecting the blue sky...  It sure was pretty.  

Now home and plan to make some home-made granola ... mine is more flavorful than the store-bought stuff and *not* 5-6 dollars a bag!

*If I get busy and don't get a chance to say it over the next couple days==  to all our UK and Commonwealth friend, congratulations to Queen Elizabeth on her Jubilee and continuing to be a role model of grace, kindness and class =D*


----------



## HoneyNut

After three full days of 'settling in' at the hotel, I finally made a trip to downtown Chicago today.  I had very modest plans, just to learn how to take the Metra train to downtown, then ride the Hop On Hop Off bus on its whole route and then take the train back and return to the hotel.   I sure don't have the stamina that I used to have, my modest plan completely wore me out.  
Also turned out I learned nothing from last Friday, and once again my phone ran out of charge with me not knowing the directions - this time to get back to the hotel from the train station.  You'd think it'd be easy to just reverse course, but where I needed to turn left only right turns were allowed and that was enough to get me lost in a maze of curvy back streets.  Eventually I found the way back, but golly I hope I've learned my lesson this time and remember to take a spare power bank+charger cord in my purse from now on.


----------



## Jules

Pulled my trolley to the store to pick up a gallon jug of milk.  Cost me $29 by the time I saw other things I just had to have, things like ice cream bars.  Just made it home prior to the rain.  Off for a doctor’s appt that the receptionist said was two hours later; fortunately the doctor made time.  Picked up Bento boxes for lunch, which with a few extras made enough for supper too.  Afternoon walk and again missed the next rain.  Watched Barry & part of Norm Macdonald’s final special.


----------



## oldpop

Hair cut and beard trim.


----------



## Lee

I'm hoping for rain today, the garden needs a drink and water bills are high enough. Will putter outside today.


----------



## Pepper

Going to see my grandson.  It's been two weeks as his parents had covid.  I need a lot of energy for today.  Lately Access A Ride has been so terrible, so late that at the end of the day I go through hell to make it home.  I start getting anxious around 4:30 pm dreading the 'ride' home.  It's worth anything to be with my grandson.  Last week he turned 4.


----------



## Pappy

Hoping to get a haircut later today. No doctors today..yeah. Need to pick up a few food items and of course I’ll sneak in an afternoon nap.


----------



## hollydolly

Not much planned for today.. chilly and overcast so no incentive to go out.. 


Just brought the emptied wheelie bins in.... 

I got a couple more parcels from the Postie.. another splint ring.. and some plant support canes... ,

Gonna do some Ironing today for the first time in forever. I tend to not buy anything that needs ironing .. because I'm a freakoid about creases. if there's a crease in something then I HAVE to Iron it.. but the drawback is a detest ironing.. Anyway, I can't get away with this today..I have one pair of fashion jeans that have to be ironed, and a couple of cotton blouses... so it'll have to be done.


----------



## Trila

Everyone's invited!  Andy is already here, waiting....so I hope to see everyone!

Oh-oh...I'm out of cupcakes!


----------



## MickaC

My vehicle goes to the dealership for check / repair.
Not supposed to need repair when it spends most of its' life in the garage. 
Waiting for the grass to dry, so i can hay my backyard....sun is out....might be dry by 10:00 tonite.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> My vehicle goes to the dealership for check / repair.
> Not supposed to need repair when it spends most of its' life in the garage.
> Waiting for the grass to dry, so i can hay my backyard....sun is out....might be dry by 10:00 tonite.


actually one of the worst things you can do with a vehicle is leave it sitting up doing nothing.. it destroys the tyres for one thing...


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've managed to get   lots of the Laurel hedge, and my Biggest Choysia trimmed back a little this afternoon... only took an hour or so to trim back  the obvious new growth caused by the torrential rains the last few days..  Later this week when it's properly dry , and sunny, I'll trim the 16 foot tall  Laurel hedge with the electric hedge trimmer.. and give it a proper cut...


----------



## Pepper

"I'll trim the 16 foot tall Laurel hedge with the electric hedge trimmer.. and give it a proper cut..."

Be Careful! @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> "I'll trim the 16 foot tall Laurel hedge with the electric hedge trimmer.. and give it a proper cut..."
> 
> Be Careful! @hollydolly


I try to be Pepper, thank for thinking of me.  .. however I've  got no choice now that the O/h has gone..I have to do all the high and heavy jobs myself..


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well I've managed to get   lots of the Laurel hedge, and my Biggest Choysia trimmed back a little this afternoon... only took an hour or so to trim back  the obvious new growth caused by the torrential rains the last few days..  Later this week when it's properly dry , and sunny, I'll trim the 16 foot tall  Laurel hedge with the electric hedge trimmer.. and give it a proper cut...


12 inches above the ground should do it....this way it will be a while before it needs getting done again!  LOL


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> My vehicle goes to the dealership for check / repair.
> Not supposed to need repair when it spends most of its' life in the garage.
> Waiting for the grass to dry, so i can hay my backyard....sun is out....might be dry by 10:00 tonite.


Sounds like you are going to have a "hurry up, and wait" kind of day.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> 12 inches above the ground should do it....this way it will be a while before it needs getting done again!  LOL


ha, I wish I could get it that low. It's a bone of contention tbh. When  we first planted them, I made my o/h promise that he wouldn't allow them to grow more than 8 feet, he promised .. and then went back on his promise. I wasn't permitted to touch it, except for trimming the front ...  and now he's gone I've got a 16 foot  by 25 feet monster on my hands...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> actually one of the worst things you can do with a vehicle is leave it sitting up doing nothing.. it destroys the tyres for one thing...


My tires get checked twice a year.....they're fine.....they are good quality.


----------



## Sliverfox

Recovering  from the long  drive back from son's  home in MI.
Hubby does the driving & I worry about  the dog &  traffic.

So far I've  trimmed the tomato plants.
Looked at  the flowers.

Have  solar powered  fountain for the bird bath to figure out  how it goes together.
Son  ordered it for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Recovering  from the long  drive back from son's  home in MI.
> Hubby does the driving & I worry about  the dog &  traffic.
> 
> So far I've  trimmed the tomato plants.
> Looked at  the flowers.
> 
> Have  solar powered  fountain for the bird bath to figure out  how it goes together.
> Son  ordered it for me.


I have a solar powered fountain in my bird bath, very easy to put together


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Not much planned for today.. chilly and overcast so no incentive to go out..
> 
> 
> Just brought the emptied wheelie bins in....
> 
> I got a couple more parcels from the Postie.. another splint ring.. and some plant support canes... ,
> 
> Gonna do some Ironing today for the first time in forever. I tend to not buy anything that needs ironing .. because I'm a freakoid about creases. if there's a crease in something then I HAVE to Iron it.. but the drawback is a detest ironing.. Anyway, I can't get away with this today..I have one pair of fashion jeans that have to be ironed, and a couple of cotton blouses... so it'll have to be done.


Bring 'em over, I love to iron!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Bring 'em over, I love to iron!


Too late..you weirdo.... ...but don't worry next time my friend..next time...


----------



## GoneFishin

Checking my bank account to make sure my 5 pensions were deposited.


----------



## Lee

Sliverfox said:


> Have  solar powered  fountain for the bird bath to figure out  how it goes together.
> Son  ordered it for me.


Just don't do what I did. I thought mine didn't work. Did not realize that you have to take that silver thing off till a neighbor clued me in. I was so glad I did not make a fool of myself marching it back to the store for a refund.


----------



## Lee

GoneFishin said:


> Checking my bank account to make sure my 5 pensions were deposited.



5 pensions.....now I feel like an absolute pauper. You must have worked at 5 different jobs???


----------



## GoneFishin

Lee said:


> 5 pensions.....now I feel like an absolute pauper. *You must have worked at 5 different jobs???*


No. The company changed hands 3 times. The other 2 pensions are CPP and OAS


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Too late..you weirdo.... ...but don't worry next time my friend..next time...


OMg...you know me too well.


----------



## Jules

Today was the only day this week with pleasant weather.  Took a couple of walks, went to the grocery store, put the guest room back together.  Feeling rather sad; a neighbour and friend is in palliative care and the ambulance came today.  I won’t ask until something is said.  She’s been fighting this cancer for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I want to speak on yesterday because I fell asleep before I had a chance to come here last night. 24 hours ago (2:25 a.m.) I went down to the laundry room, while clothes were washing I disinfected the bags to carry them up in.  I tip toed through a few rain drops as I went back downstairs and luckily the rain had stopped by the time I was bringing them up.  I showered, made my prayers, ate breakfast, played Words with Friends, did a couple of Cody Cross puzzles and napped for what must've been a couple of hours. I had already put my laundry doing clothes in the dark clothes laundry bag before deciding I'd go to the supermarket, so I had to change clothes again (I don't wear street clothes in the house or my house clothes when I'm outside).

Got dressed again and walked over to the supermarket. I disinfected what was to be refrigerated, had a snack and started drying clothes. Shortly after, my sister called and while we talked I mended the ripped seam in the cloth grocery bag I'd used. I put most of the laundry away and had a very short visit with my youngest grandson who stopped by with my son after they came from the doctor. More (unplanned) napping after eating. Woke up at 1:00 this morning.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today, and tomorrow, are public holidays in the UK. So, instead of work I am going to see a tailor to get measured up for a suit and a sports blazer. My wife makes most of my clothes but she never mastered tailoring, although with some expert tuition she would have no problem. Today's trip to my tailor is actually a belated birthday gift from my wife. Don't expect slim line lapels and tapered trousers though, I'm old school.


----------



## GoneFishin

Just had my groceries delivered. Now waiting for a delivery from Amazon.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, had some plans of doing piddly work in house, but
my low back pain interfered with those plans, so I took a
heavy duty pain pill and now sitting on hot pad...dunno but what I better look at some senior living place...but doubt i can afford one.....ah well what the hell....have a great day if you can....


----------



## hollydolly

This afternoon I got the lawn mowed out the back.. front  can wait for another few days , but I had to do the rear because after all the rain we had  I had a huge carpet of leaves.. 
Incidentally a correction on my Laurel Hedge.. it's not 16 feet high like I thought.. it's actually 30 feet..OMG !! 

Now it's almost 4.10 and I'm waiting for an Amazon delivery...


----------



## Trila

We had our coffee outside this morning...listened to the birds and watch Andy play.  After breakfast I went to the PC (something I rarely do), and worked on backing up my photos onto a flash drive.  It's a big project, and I worked on it until I was board.  Then I checked in here, next I'm going to walk around a bit outside...see what mischief I can get into.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Not much planned for today.. chilly and overcast so no incentive to go out..
> 
> 
> Just brought the emptied wheelie bins in....
> 
> I got a couple more parcels from the Postie.. another splint ring.. and some plant support canes... ,
> 
> Gonna do some Ironing today for the first time in forever. I tend to not buy anything that needs ironing .. because I'm a freakoid about creases. if there's a crease in something then I HAVE to Iron it.. but the drawback is a detest ironing.. Anyway, I can't get away with this today..I have one pair of fashion jeans that have to be ironed, and a couple of cotton blouses... so it'll have to be done.


@hollydolly 
Would you ever consider a small hand-held steamer? That's what I use to get creases out of clothes. For a
small crease or two, I boil the kettle and run the crease across the spout .. works well.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> We had our coffee outside this morning...listened to the birds and watch Andy play.  After breakfast I went to the PC (something I rarely do), and worked on backing up my photos onto a flash drive.  It's a big project, and I worked on it until I was board.  Then I checked in here, next I'm going to walk around a bit outside...see what mischief I can get into.


Backing up  photos is a long tedious job. I have over 70,000 on my computer and try to file and back up at least once a week, spending hours sorting, deleting and saving..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> Would you ever consider a small hand-held steamer? That's what I use to get creases out of clothes. For a
> small crease or two, I boil the kettle and run the crease across the spout .. works well.


I do have one Pinks.. it's very handy for anything that just needs some light ironing, but the Jeans needed a good heavy steam iron on them...


----------



## Jules

When looking for a photo on my iPad yesterday, I spotted a couple that could go.  Then a couple dozen more, and then a couple of hundred, etc, etc.  It was a big job and I’m not finished.


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> Would you ever consider a small hand-held steamer? That's what I use to get creases out of clothes. For a
> small crease or two, I boil the kettle and run the crease across the spout .. works well.


By the time I get it out and set up, I feel like I can set up an ironing board just as fast.  Forgot the kettle trick.  I hate ironing.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> By the time I get it out and set up, I feel like I can set up an ironing board just as fast.  Forgot the kettle trick.  I hate ironing.


another trick is.. if you go to wear something, and the collar or some little area is creased ... use the flat irons.. you can adjust the temperature to suit the material and the beauty is that your clothes are hanging in the same room


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> another trick is.. if you go to wear something, and the collar or some little area is creased ... use the flat irons.. you can adjust the temperature to suit the material and the beauty is that your clothes are hanging in the same room


What are the flat iron?  Something in the kitchen?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> What are the flat iron?  Something in the kitchen?


Hair straighteners


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Hair straighteners


I don’t have one.  My hair is straight and many years ago I realized it doesn’t take or hold a curl.  The only electric tool I have is a small hair dryer.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I don’t have one.  My hair is straight and many years ago I realized it doesn’t take or hold a curl.  The only electric tool I have is a small hair dryer.


well your stuffed then young lady aintcha ?...


----------



## Geezer Garage

This morning gave the dog and myself a bath. We were both getting a little ripe. Back in the shop now finishing up the 30' long trolley rail for the interior garage doors. Getting close to finishing this ridiculously  long project. A few pics of the rail project, and Li'l Bit fresh from her bath, and back at work trying to get the chipmunk out of that steel pipe. Apparently not at all concerned about the Sasquatch standing directly behind her. It's a thankless task, but she is ever vigilant. 



http://imgur.com/WYDgPOg




http://imgur.com/fdTqT4u




http://imgur.com/gy7daDJ




http://imgur.com/aenEcPp


----------



## Liberty

We're doing as little as we can...had workmen here for 2 days installing the new HVAC's...hub checking, checking, checking...lol.  That's the main reason we don't remodel - except what we have to - having workman all around for days drive us nuts.

Going out to eat at a fav place for "dunch" - a very late lunch early dinner.

Enjoy your day, folks!


----------



## dobielvr

Nothing too exciting. 
P.T. this morning.  Headed for the grocery store again, a diff one.  Later, I'll wash a load of towels.

Check and water my marijuana and tomato plants.
Better eat a little something before I go to the store, or else I'm going to buy EVERYTHING. lol


----------



## hollydolly

Well I ended up mowing the front lawn and cutting back the hedges after all. It was such a sunny afternoon and being a holiday weekend there was no-one around ,  and rain is forecast for over the weekend so I got it done after all...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Well I ended up mowing the front lawn and cutting back the hedges after all. It was such a sunny afternoon and being a holiday weekend there was no-one around ,  and rain is forecast for over the weekend so I got it done after all...


I need a blood transfusion from you.  Then, maybe, I could get some things done that I used to do with no trouble.  Who knows, it could make me have a beautiful head of hair (like yours) once again.


----------



## Don M.

We have nice mild weather for a few days.  Today I replaced the blades on my riding mower, and then tracked down a minor squeak in my trucks engine...had a buildup of dirt behind the serpentine belt idler pulley....easy job until I tried to reinstall the belt....remembered some cuss words I haven't used in years.


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday I managed to sit funny and cause a painful catch in my back, plus I had developed a blister on my foot from my excursion to downtown Chicago the day before.  As usual I catastrophized and felt sure my back and foot would be useless forever.  Today they were better so I tried a short hike in a wild prairie type park that was about 10 minutes (driving time) away.  My body survived tho I had to sit and rest on a bench.  The weather was perfect and the park was very beautiful with wild flowers and shaggy grasses plus ponds and streams, and even a few barns with people in old costumes and having a few cows and chickens.  There was also an old fashioned water pump handle that kids got to pump up and down until the water gushed out.
Even though there were lots of people and kids, there were enough little trails that I got to be alone in the woods and also stand out on a walkway over a pond where I saw fish come up and go back down, and hear weird frog noises, plus a variety of bird calls.

Tonight I will try to plot out what bus I will need to take to get to a museum downtown tomorrow, but I might not get to go because once a week my hotel room gets maid service, and while I had planned to just leave the cat in the large carrier with a little litter box and food and water, now I feel like it would be too hard on him to be stuck all day in the carrier when the cleaning people will only be here a few minutes.  Unfortunately I have no idea what time they will come, the front desk said they do the rooms that have been vacated first, so it sounded like it might be late morning or early afternoon before my suite gets done, and then it might be too late to bother taking the train to Chicago.  Very frustrating because I prefer to go during the workweek when there are frequent trains back out to the suburbs. 

Maybe I can discover another awesome local park to visit instead.  I guess it would be good for my character to learn to adapt and revise plans without whining so much.  ha ha


----------



## Llynn

Drove to the library and picked up two books that were on hold for me.   Came home, fired up the tractor and used its belly mower to mow the field on the fringe of my woodland.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Backing up  photos is a long tedious job. I have over 70,000 on my computer and try to file and back up at least once a week, spending hours sorting, deleting and saving..


You are more behind than I am!  My pictures are on my tablet, which only holds so much.  I upload them to my Amazon cloud since it has more storage.

From there I download them onto my PC.  Then date them and add a description.  Now they are ready to be transferred to the appropriate files on my flash drive.  Then I have to go back to the tablet and "delete from device" for each pix, so that I can free up some memory. Talk about "make work"!   LOL. The good news is that I'm up to April of this year....so I'm getting there.


----------



## albin

Llynn said:


> Drove to the library and picked up two books that were on hold for me.   Came home, fired up the tractor and used its belly mower to mow the field on the fringe of my woodland.


You reminded me how much I miss owning my own place.  I had 5 acres I mowed with my tractor and when I finished I felt like I had accomplished something.  And loved to inhale the smell of new mown grass.   Today I vaccumed my apartment.  Took me 10 minutes. Not much of an accomplishment!


----------



## fatboy

mowing,riding my bike later.might do some house repairs.


----------



## Trila

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Good for you!  I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## Trila

The baby chicks have sleeping in the henhouse for a long time, now. Chelveston is the only one who I have been putting in a box, in the barn, each night. The henhouse is raised off of the ground, and Chelveston is so clumsy that I was afraid that she would fall and get hurt. 

First thing, every morning I go to the barn to get her, and put her back in the chicken with with everyone else.

Last night, as it was just starting to get dark I saw Chelveston stretching up tall, to look into the henhouse.  So, when it was time for her to go to the barn for the night, I put her in the henhouse instead.  She settled right in, and went to sleep.  Yea!!!!!  On less thing that I have to do for her!!!!

This morning I took her down to the pond for a swim.  Per usual, as soon as she heard Bonnie calling for her, she ended her swim and headed back to the chicken yard!


----------



## horseless carriage

We have just returned from The New Forest Motorhome Show.  After we have eaten, we are off to see a tribute band: The Jersey Boys. Frankie Valli and all that. Sixties music doesn't really float my boat, but we do enjoy the company of good friends.


----------



## Trila

albin said:


> You reminded me how much I miss owning my own place.  I had 5 acres I mowed with my tractor and when I finished I felt like I had accomplished something.  And loved to inhale the smell of new mown grass.   Today I vaccumed my apartment.  Took me 10 minutes. Not much of an accomplishment!


Each day is it's own accomplishment....it all depends on your view.


----------



## GoneFishin

Finally got my amazon order.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Not much planned for today.. chilly and overcast so no incentive to go out..
> 
> 
> Just brought the emptied wheelie bins in....
> 
> I got a couple more parcels from the Postie.. another splint ring.. and some plant support canes... ,
> 
> Gonna do some Ironing today for the first time in forever. I tend to not buy anything that needs ironing .. because I'm a freakoid about creases. if there's a crease in something then I HAVE to Iron it.. but the drawback is a detest ironing.. Anyway, I can't get away with this today..I have one pair of fashion jeans that have to be ironed, and a couple of cotton blouses... so it'll have to be done.


I don't iron!  I make a point of this.  Once every 10 or 15 years, I might, maybe, iron something big and flat like curtains, otherwise...nope!  Not happening!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We have just returned from The New Forest Motorhome Show.  After we have eaten, we are off to see a tribute band: The Jersey Boys. Frankie Valli and all that. Sixties music doesn't really float my boat, but we do enjoy the company of good friends.


you seem to have a lot of fun activities down there... I wish we had some here...


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> Finally got my amazon order. View attachment 223684


Ooooooh!  What did you get me?!!!!


----------



## Teacher Terry

I am babysitting my best friends granddaughter who is 5 and very sweet. Then I am taking her mom and her out for lunch. I just learned there’s dinosaur yoga for kids).


----------



## Sassycakes

*Just got home from the ENT Doctor. Lucky for me I saw the Nurse Practitioner, She flushed both ears and I can hear so much better now.*_*  I like her  so much better than my Primary care Doctor*_​


----------



## hollydolly

It's a  4 day holiday from yesterday in the uk..until Sunday so a lot of things aren't open because of the Jubilee partying.. I kept thinking today was Saturday, it's been a strange day..


It was warm today with cloud and sun..I got some low arch border  fencing installed  this afternoon... only a little bit to stop the hedgehogs from spreading all the bark chippings everywhere.. which I have to clean up every morning..

Tried on some dresses that I bought last year and haven't got around to wearing...they look awful..I don't know what I was thinking. Clearly in a fog .. gonna have to sell them on marketplace or somewhere..


----------



## GoneFishin

Trila said:


> Ooooooh!  What did you get me?!!!!


Its a surprise  Its something you've always wanted. 


DO NOT CLICK!>



Spoiler



Its a complete set of shiny DVDs of "The Deputy" thats right DVDs, not VHS tapes but DVDs and oh staring your favourite actor Henry Fonda! Completely restored to its original beautiful B&W and 4:3 aspect ratio. Lets not forget about the audio, crisp clear Dolby Digital mono.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I just watched my youngest grandchild graduate from High School via a live feed, since I'm still suffering the symptoms of Covid.  I could not have managed being there, but the live feed was probably even better.  The speeches were amazing and I had a good view from here.


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> Its a surprise  Its something you've always wanted.
> 
> 
> DO NOT CLICK!>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Its a complete set of shiny DVDs of "The Deputy" thats right DVDs, not VHS tapes but DVDs and oh staring your favourite actor Henry Fonda! Completely restored to its original beautiful B&W and 4:3 aspect ratio. Lets not forget about the audio, crisp clear Dolby Digital mono.


I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## dseag2

I went for the first of my two-part annual physical this morning.  After that, I went to the mall and bought a new pair of reading glasses.  

My Apple Airbud Pros arrived yesterday, so I walked the mall while listening to music on my iPhone.  It was nothing short of amazing.  Music really lifts my mood.  The outside noises from people in the mall were drowned out and I felt like I was in another dimension.  Corny, I know, but that's how it felt.  Made my day.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> you seem to have a lot of fun activities down there... I wish we had some here...


If you ever find yourself on the border between Bournemouth and Poole, you must stop off at Compton Acres. The tea rooms alone make the place worth a visit. The reason that I go there is because there's an old fashion tailor, a skilled artisan, who makes everything that my wife doesn't, like suits and blazers. Fox Tailoring, like a lot of other businesses, have a studio there.


----------



## GoneFishin

Trila said:


> *I'm so excited!!!!*
> View attachment 223727


I knew you would be.


----------



## hollydolly

Another day with nothing planned.. again the weather is Dismal for this holiday weekend . What a shame for all the Jubilee Street parties...


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  hubby & I are enjoying a quiet time before we decide what to do, where to go.
Got Mac out of his crate,, haven't taken him out,yet.
He's enjoying the sun coming in from back porch.


----------



## Purwell

Might go down the pub for a change but will probably watch the horse racing on TV, it's Derby Day.


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> I knew you would be.


I'll get the popcorn ready....


----------



## Liberty

After we cut down a couple big "weed trees" the bright sunlight is really coming in a big corner window
in the living room.  Came up with an idea of what to do to shade it...working on that today.
Will take a pic and post it if all comes out well...lol.  You guys can let me know what you think - honestly that is!


----------



## GoneFishin

Trila said:


> I'll get the popcorn ready....


----------



## hollydolly

Well the sun is out now after all...so that's great news for all the Jubilee celebrations today


----------



## GoneFishin

Trila and I are going to watch "The Deputy"


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Another day with nothing planned.. again the weather is Dismal for this holiday weekend . What a shame for all the Jubilee Street parties...


The weather is quite pleasant down here on the Hants/Dorset border. As I said we are off to Compton Acres for afternoon tea. Later we will see 

RP3, they are a part of a much bigger band, nine members in all. here's eight of them:


The fellow on the right, in the hat, his name is Martin, he and his lovely lady, Harvelle, run a country pub called, The Drovers Inn.

Harvelle sent me a text reminding me of the hog roast tomorrow. More live music, and can we turn up in our classic MG please.
Guess what we are doing tomorrow.


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> The weather is quite pleasant down here on the Hants/Dorset border. As I said we are off to Compton Acres for afternoon tea. Later we will see
> View attachment 223792
> RP3, they are a part of a much bigger band, nine members in all. here's eight of them:
> View attachment 223795
> 
> The fellow on the right, in the hat, his name is Martin, he and his lovely lady, Harvelle, run a country pub called, The Drovers Inn.
> View attachment 223793View attachment 223794
> Harvelle sent me a text reminding me of the hog roast tomorrow. More live music, and can we turn up in our classic MG please.
> Guess what we are doing tomorrow.


Sounds fun.  Have a great day


----------



## hollydolly

yes it's glorious sunshine here now.. took it's time but it's a little breezy but sunny..


----------



## Trish

It's a lovely sunny day but quite windy so, I have decided to stay nearer to home today and get some washing done, hopefully this breeze will dry it all off very quickly.

I am also tempted to get my sewing machine out, I have a stack of fabric I want to clear and the urge to run up a couple of bags


----------



## Pepper

Son, DIL & grandson coming in soon.  Will probably go to a park/playground, have lunch.  They will food shop for themselves & me.  It promises to be a wonderful day.


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> It's a  4 day holiday from yesterday in the uk..until Sunday so a lot of things aren't open because of the Jubilee partying.. I kept thinking today was Saturday, it's been a strange day..
> 
> 
> It was warm today with cloud and sun..I got some low arch border  fencing installed  this afternoon... only a little bit to stop the hedgehogs from spreading all the bark chippings everywhere.. which I have to clean up every morning..
> 
> Tried on some dresses that I bought last year and haven't got around to wearing...they look awful..I don't know what I was thinking. Clearly in a fog .. gonna have to sell them on marketplace or somewhere..


Hedge Hogs !!!  Oh so cute creatures, though I've never seen one in person!  Can you safely get some pics?


----------



## fatboy

repointing the stone siding on my house


----------



## Geezer Garage

Another beautiful day here. In the 70's, and not a cloud in the sky. Finishing up load of laundry this morning, and then back on the door project in the shop. Wounded my self yesterday through my own negligence. Was laying out some parts in place for the trolley system, and left a 4-5lb cast iron pulley up on the trolley rail. I came down the ladder, and was checking something at the bottom of the door, when the pulley decided it was afraid of heights, and decided to make the ten foot journey back to earth. Well, it  glanced off the side of my head (Nothing to damage there obviously) while I was kneeling on the floor and traveled on to visit my left index finger, leaving a deep 1" gash, which was making a mess of my frehly swept concrete floor. Did a quick bandaging job with a paper towel, and some electrical tape. The dog was quite concerned. I don't think she's ever heard language like that before. Well as my Dad always said "it's a long way from the heart, now get back to work". Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## StarSong

Today we're getting ready for a "cousin sleepover."  Our daughter's two children (10 & 7) and our son's 5 month old are coming over this afternoon and the three of them will spend the night here.   

The older kids are very excited about it and the baby is comfortable with us and our home since we watch him three days a week.  Am betting the parents are plenty eager for a night off.  

Should be a hoot!


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> Hedge Hogs !!!  Oh so cute creatures, though I've never seen one in person!  Can you safely get some pics?


it's hard to get the photos because they only come out at night in the dark, and if they hear or sense a movement they curl up into a ball until I've gone... I did get some a while back but they're not really  too clear using just the light on my phone...

The large Blue container holds water, and the paper plate held mealworms.. they love those...


----------



## Liberty

Liberty said:


> After we cut down a couple big "weed trees" the bright sunlight is really coming in a big corner window
> in the living room.  Came up with an idea of what to do to shade it...working on that today.
> Will take a pic and post it if all comes out well...lol.  You guys can let me know what you think - honestly that is!


Ok, here's the pic(s)...its simply a shower curtain on a tension rod.  Also have a tie back that I've not mounted to draw it back.  Let me know what you think...lol.  Its just  an inexpensive and easy decorative  way to keep the blazing morning sun at bay - we have big windows on top of these all across the back of the house, so didn't want to use a plain pull down sunshade, thought it would look "jakey" as mom used to say!


----------



## HoneyNut

Liberty said:


> its simply a shower curtain on a tension rod


terrific idea!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Looks good. We enjoyed using some colorful shower curtains in the island house.


----------



## Murrmurr

Liberty said:


> Ok, here's the pic(s)...its simply a shower curtain on a tension rod.  Also have a tie back that I've not mounted to draw it back.  Let me know what you think...lol.  Its just  an inexpensive and easy decorative  way to keep the blazing morning sun at bay - we have big windows on top of these all across the back of the house, so didn't want to use a plain pull down sunshade, thought it would look "jakey" as mom used to say!
> 
> View attachment 223810View attachment 223811


Perfect!


----------



## Murrmurr

Meeting my lovely lady for lunch.


----------



## Lee

Power washed the awnings, painted the trim, and doing laundry in between.

The handyman guys promised to show up tomorrow to install the window trim, keyword....promised, but I bet they go fishing and make an excuse. If they do not show I shall put a hole in their boat, and that's a promise I will keep.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Ok, here's the pic(s)...its simply a shower curtain on a tension rod.  Also have a tie back that I've not mounted to draw it back.  Let me know what you think...lol.  Its just  an inexpensive and easy decorative  way to keep the blazing morning sun at bay - we have big windows on top of these all across the back of the house, so didn't want to use a plain pull down sunshade, thought it would look "jakey" as mom used to say!
> 
> View attachment 223810View attachment 223811


Well what an original Idea, and it matches perfectly with your existing decor...


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I'm just resting, though I hope to go buy different milk at the store later, because while not 'off', the milk I bought tastes weird, like they were feeding trash to the cows. 
Yesterday I made another foray to downtown Chicago.  I got a late start because my room got cleaned and I waited for that to happen before leaving.  Then my credit card got declined at the train parking lot, then once downtown the google maps app told me to go in the opposite direction than it described when I was planning the night before, and the bus was delayed, and then the driver had no idea if the bus was going where the app said it would (to the Field Museum and Museum Campus), so I chickened out and got back off the bus.  I knew I'd seen a bus that said 'Museum Campus' when I'd been at the Hop On Hop Off stop by Sears/Willis Tower, so I hiked all the way there.  The display at that bus stop said the bus wouldn't come for a half hour so the app also listed a bus that was arriving in one minute.  I took that, but it turned out I had to transfer to a different bus after a few stops.  I didn't have the Ventra card and no clue about bus transfers, so I had to pay separately for each bus and they only took exact change.  So, there I was frantically digging through my purse.  I almost used my 1935 Silver Certificate dollar, but noticed what it was and stuck it back in my purse.
I was already all worn out with walking by the time I made it to the museum, but it was so late that I would only have an hour there anyway.  The museum displays were very nice, but they go on and on like a maze, some of them were empty of people, I kept feeling worried that I would not find my way out.  I tried following 'Exit' signs but they kept leading to stairs that were blocked off with 'no entrance' signs.  
When I at long last emerged into the main hall, it had been taken over by what looked like a hundred or more ninjas.   They were hurrying every which way carrying tables and crates.  Some were arranging wine bottles on side tables.  Apparently they were a catering service that wears all black outfits and were setting up for a museum hoopla that was going to occur after the official closing time.  Somehow this activity had removed the ropes and ticket booths that had existed when I arrived, so I was disoriented and had no idea where to go.
I'd tried to be proactive and had discussed with the helpdesk when I arrived, exactly where to go to return to the train station.  But since everything looked different I wound up going back the inefficient way, except I ran out of exact cash for the buses and then had to figure out at a 'L' train station how to get a Ventra card and get back to the Metra train.  Again my credit card declined when trying to buy the Ventra card, but although the machine also wanted exact cash, the amount was larger so I had (just barely) the notes to satisfy it. 
At the Metra station I felt much more comfortable and experienced, I knew where the ladies room was, I knew to read the train departure times from the top of the list instead of from the bottom (sooner is at the top, last time I was at the station I read from the bottom and was waiting at the track for my train a couple hours in the future, but was rescued from that by a conductor who showed me how to read the departure board and got me to the track that had the next departing train).
It occurred to me as I was feeding the last of my cash into the parking machine, that the hotel might have charged my credit card and maybe the amount triggered a fraud block on my card.  When I got to the hotel I checked at the desk and sure enough they had tried to submit their charge and been declined.  After the expected amount of time on hold to talk to the credit card company I managed to reassure them that even though my landline phone was disconnected and my address changed and charges were happening in a different city and different state, it was really me, and they took off the fraud lock.
I immediately went to the lobby and asked the hotel to try charging my card and they did and it worked, yay problem solved.
Then, I decided I better track the giant enormous certified check that the title company had sent to my daughter's address and she'd sent it priority mail with a tracking number to Fidelity (because I was worried it would go missing if sent to the hotel).  Well, per the post office tracking site it had been delivered in the morning.  But, although the tracking didn't show the address it was mailed to, it did list the zip code.  The zip code was not the Fidelity zip code, it was the hotel zip code!  One frantic call to daughter later, turned out she sent it to 'Fidelity' as the name but to the hotel address!  If it hadn't had tracking the check would have gone missing!  As it was I was not at all certain the hotel would give me mail that did not have my name or room number, but they did!  On one hand I am very thankful but on the other hand what kind of hotel security is it that gives a mail item to a person who is not listed as the addressee/recipient. 
So today, resting, just resting.


----------



## Pepper

Ssshh!  Grandson napping; mom & dad out shopping.


----------



## Blessed

Em in Ohio said:


> Hedge Hogs !!!  Oh so cute creatures, though I've never seen one in person!  Can you safely get some pics?


Our library had a live in pet hedgehog for years.  They do all kinds of things to get kids to visit.


----------



## Blessed

I have decided this will be a bad food weekend. Trying to decide what I shall indulge in the way of too much salt, fat, sugar. LOL


----------



## Trish

Blessed said:


> I have decided this will be a bad food weekend. Trying to decide what I shall indulge in the way of too much salt, fat, sugar. LOL


If it were me, I'd be tucking into cheese.  If it were my sister, she would be raiding the crisps, while my mum would be demanding cream cakes and my brother would be searching for chocolate.  What's your favourite binge?


----------



## Blessed

Trish said:


> If it were me, I'd be tucking into cheese.  If it were my sister, she would be raiding the crisps, while my mum would be demanding cream cakes and my brother would be searching for chocolate.  What's your favourite binge?


That is why I have to think about what I would really like. Every binge is my favorite! LOL


----------



## Bella

I ate a late breakfast. Then my orders from Vitacost and Swanson were delivered, so I unpacked them. I showered and washed my hair. Then I ran out to buy eggs and fresh mozzarella and mailed a package at UPS.

This afternoon, I cooked. I've had a yen for butterscotch pudding and have been thinking about it for a week, lol. I figured it wasn't going to make itself, so I finally got around to making it. Then I made a yellow squash casserole that I had with pork tenderloin in maple bourbon sauce for dinner. In between, I did a couple of loads of laundry and sat outside with a drink for a bit before dinner. Tonight, I'm watching a movie, zoning out on the couch, and trying not to fall asleep. 

Bella


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> This afternoon I got the lawn mowed out the back.. front  can wait for another few days , but I had to do the rear because after all the rain we had  I had a huge carpet of leaves..
> Incidentally a correction on my Laurel Hedge.. it's not 16 feet high like I thought.. it's actually 30 feet..OMG !!
> 
> Now it's almost 4.10 and I'm waiting for an Amazon delivery...


Gosh, 30 feet is like at least 5 tall people!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> well your stuffed then young lady aintcha ?...


Not necessarily.  Just has wrinkly collars!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> it's hard to get the photos because they only come out at night in the dark, and if they hear or sense a movement they curl up into a ball until I've gone... I did get some a while back but they're not really  too clear using just the light on my phone...
> 
> The large Blue container holds water, and the paper plate held mealworms.. they love those...


Terrific photo.  I enjoyed seeing that, and imagining them scoffing up those mealyworms! (served on paper plate too!)


----------



## Murrmurr

Hanging out with granddaughter, Ariel. School's out for summer, so she'll stay as long as she likes.

Love having her around, and she and Michelle are crazy about each other. They have a blast doing each other's nails, hair, and make-up.


----------



## Blessed

Blessed said:


> That is why I have to think about what I would really like. Every binge is my favorite! LOL


Just to keep you update, It was a Jersey Mike's 13# Italian sub sandwich and lay's potato chips.  Later I will add a slice coconut from the freezer.


----------



## Jules

Every time I started to head out with my cart to buy milk, it started raining.  Finally I just put my backpack on, opened my umbrella and walked. Came home with a few small things. The milk will wait until tomorrow and I’ll drive.


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up around 5,was able to go back to sleep until 6
My early morning walk around 6:30,temp was 52 no wind was refreshing,dropped off article at my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away}. I came back to water the plants/flowers in our community garden
My long walk this morning walking to/from  my church {6 blocks} for 10:30 service
 The rest of my day read local paper, talk to my brother in Conn, read my book


----------



## Trila

My day started by letting Yummy  out of the chicken yard, so that the young 'uns could eat without being hassled. This is normal procedure. Yummy enjoys looking for bugs and eating clover, and she is trained to come back when she is called. Not today!!!! I called and called, and finally went trapesing through the wet grass looking all over for her. Finally saw her. She ended up finding her way under the electric fence and into the woods....no way I was going to be able to go in there and get her!!!! She refused to come when I called her, hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...what to do to get her to come out on her own?

I went and got Andy's food dish, and rattled it....that got her attention!!! As soon as I set the dish down (on my side of the fence of course), she came running out and I picked her up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did not need all of this activity before I'd even had breakfast! Now, I have to hurry along and get ready to head out to the rink! If this was any indication, I should have an interesting day!





I hope your day is interesting, too!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Terrific photo.  I enjoyed seeing that, and imagining them scoffing up those mealyworms! (served on paper plate too!)


ordinarily I would put the mealworms ( only in winter) in the borders under the hedging and shrubs in a proper ceramic dish  along with several dishes of water, so they  can eat without fear of predators.. humans etc.. but I wanted to catch them out in the open for a photo shoot, and the only way I could think was to put the paper plate out in the open.. on a wet rainy day


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Geezer Garage

Jon had asked for a pic of my T-bird. Took awhile to figure out how to get it on here, but here you go.



http://imgur.com/HLiQ7HO


----------



## Trila

Good morning! I have a nice steady rain here today....and Chelveston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is out playing in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Andy is sound asleep on the rug in the kitchen, I think he has the right idea....it looks like it might be a good day to recover from the weekend. 






 We saw a _lot_ of wildlife on our drives this weekend. The Bald Eagles were active and in clear view, showing off their white heads! I love seeing them! There were a lot of squirrels going back and forth across the roads. Also, a total of 9 deer ran out, in different places....one was way too close for me! Now, that is just the things that were crossing the roads, but there were also critters just standing there that we had to drive around. They included: box turtles  (more than I could count), a roadrunner, a fox, a red tailed hawk, and one cow (moo)! Anymore critter traffic and they will need to expand the road!


----------



## Trila

Trish said:


> If it were me, I'd be tucking into cheese.  If it were my sister, she would be raiding the crisps, while my mum would be demanding cream cakes and my brother would be searching for chocolate.  What's your favourite binge?


Yes, please!  All of them!


----------



## Vida May

I hope to take my daughter to a movie.  Monday is her day off and after my client this morning I am free.   I have realized my clients get more of my time than my family and friends and I am trying to focus more on the people close to me.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> This afternoon I got the lawn mowed out the back.. front  can wait for another few days , but I had to do the rear because after all the rain we had  I had a huge carpet of leaves..
> Incidentally a correction on my Laurel Hedge.. it's not 16 feet high like I thought.. it's actually 30 feet..OMG !!
> 
> Now it's almost 4.10 and I'm waiting for an Amazon delivery...


That is going to be a lot of work!!!  Good luck!


----------



## Trila

Murrmurr said:


> Hanging out with granddaughter, Ariel. School's out for summer, so she'll stay as long as she likes.
> 
> Love having her around, and she and Michelle are crazy about each other. They have a blast doing each other's nails, hair, and make-up.


That is awesome!


----------



## Trila

moviequeen1 said:


> The birdies woke me up around 5,was able to go back to sleep until 6
> My early morning walk around 6:30,temp was 52 no wind was refreshing,dropped off article at my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away}. I came back to water the plants/flowers in our community garden
> My long walk this morning walking to/from  my church {6 blocks} for 10:30 service
> The rest of my day read local paper, talk to my brother in Conn, read my book


I like the way you keep active!  There was a time when I would take my backpack and go to the store.  As I got older, I got more and more tired of having soggy shoes and feet!


----------



## Vida May

RubyK said:


> Another rainy day here. Will do a jigsaw puzzle and read today.


 Fortunately, I can do jigsaw puzzles online.   I don't have the space for a real jigsaw puzzle but I love doing them.  I like them best when working on one with other people.  At the senior center, there is always a jigsaw puzzle waiting for attention in the lobby.

We are finally seeing a reduction in our drought.  After the fires we had two years ago, we grumble about the rain, and then add it is better than the forest fires.  We have had more rain this year than in the previous two years and we are very happy about that.  We have had rain for days and now the northwest part of Oregon is no longer in a drought, but to the east things are really bad!   Not enough rain or snow and the snowpack is melting too fast.  Anyway staying inside and doing a puzzle or curling up with a book sounds wonderful.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Anymore critter traffic and they will need to expand the road!



Great suggestion!
With additional, specialized-surfaced pathways for each species, and including both narrow bridges and canals, and so forth, 
in order to better accommodate both the slow and the fast creatures, and the land lubbers and the swimmers, too!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Great suggestion!
> With additional, specialized-surfaced pathways for each species, and including both narrow bridges and canals, and so forth,
> in order to better accommodate both the slow and the fast creatures, and the land lubbers and the swimmers, too!


Everyone, will be kept safe!  Even


----------



## Leann

I'm going to continue the cooking and baking I started this weekend. I like to prep things ahead of time and freeze things so I can have healthy meals ready in a short time. This weekend I made (all homemade) vegetable quiche, carrot pancakes (delicious, really!), rye bread and blueberry scones. All have been frozen in individual servings so all I need do is thaw, warm and enjoy. I also bought all kinds of fresh vegetables and have cleaned, blanched (if needed), chopped and froze those, too. Today, I'll be making apple muffins which I'll freeze, too. And to keep in the refrigerator, it will be a lovely fresh fruit salad. I've also been making pitchers of iced herbal teas which are surprisingly refreshing. 

I've already done my morning housekeeping (made the bed, emptied the dishwasher, vacuumed the floors, folded laundry) and have answered emails and texts. Later today, I'll walk the dog, pay a few bills, do some work in the front garden and who knows what afterwards.


----------



## dobielvr

Paid some bills earlier.  Had my cheerios w/bananas, and kept the peels.  Watering the backyard is next, then some laundry.
Took the garbage to the curb.  Nothing overly exciting.

I read where if you soak your banana peels in water, and then use it to water your tomato and pepper plants, it will make them flourish.  From all the potassium in the 'nanas.   So hey, that's what I'm doing.

ETA:  I also ironed 5 blouses...


----------



## Don M.

Today I flushed the radiator in my tractor and put new anti-freeze in it....then, I drained the front axle, and replaced the gear fluid.  It's my favorite "toy", so I try to keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## Kaila

Leann said:


> I'm going to continue the cooking and baking I started this weekend. I like to prep things ahead of time and freeze things so I can have healthy meals ready in a short time. This weekend I made (all homemade) vegetable quiche, carrot pancakes (delicious, really!), rye bread and blueberry scones. All have been frozen in individual servings so all I need do is thaw, warm and enjoy. I also bought all kinds of fresh vegetables and have cleaned, blanched (if needed), chopped and froze those, too. Today, I'll be making apple muffins which I'll freeze, too. And to keep in the refrigerator, it will be a lovely fresh fruit salad. I've also been making pitchers of iced herbal teas which are surprisingly refreshing.
> 
> I've already done my morning housekeeping (made the bed, emptied the dishwasher, vacuumed the floors, folded laundry) and have answered emails and texts. Later today, I'll walk the dog, pay a few bills, do some work in the front garden and who knows what afterwards.


Oh my, you've done terrifically!
And that food sounds fantastic!  I will plan to visit, and to stay for a while, too!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Paid some bills earlier.  Had my cheerios w/bananas, and kept the peels.  Watering the backyard is next, then some laundry.
> Took the garbage to the curb.  Nothing overly exciting.
> 
> I read where if you soak your banana peels in water, and then use it to water your tomato and pepper plants, it will make them flourish.  From all the potassium in the 'nanas.   So hey, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> ETA:  I also ironed 5 blouses...


that's an excellent tip about the banana skins, I'll try that, I get through lots of bananas...


----------



## hollydolly

Today, I spent an inordinate length of time, filing paperwork .. and trying to find lots of stuff in various boxes that I put away just after the O/H left..last year

I should not  have  done anything  at all because I was clearly not in my right mind during those first few months, and I've found so many things in places it would never normally occur to me to put them... ...so today as well as putting stuff away I had to arrange lots of stuff into boxes where they _should_ be.. and given all the boxes are on high shelves, it meant up and down ladders at least a couple of dozen times..

Also cleared out my tall freezer in the barn  to make space for more coming in this week  when I get the chance to go to the shops...

Irritated at Amazon, because I carefully made an order  for an item  that stated it would be delivered today.. important because I have quite a few places I wanted to go tomorrow.. and altho' it said last night it would be delivered today.. it changed this morning to say it won't be delivered until tomorrow... which means unless it gets here in the morning, I'll have to stay home...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just don't smoke em.



hollydolly said:


> that's an excellent tip about the banana skins, I'll try that, I get through lots of bananas...


----------



## Geezer Garage

I've spent the last two days on the lathe, and milling machine making up, and modifying pulleys, and shafting for the trolley system for the garage doors. Made another big batch of southwest soup earlier today.


----------



## Jules

Got the freezer defrosted.  A couple of loads of laundry and bedding.  It might have been a bit frosty in a hot place today because I did some ironing.  A short walk to break my new shoes in.  A quick shopping trip to the grocery store.  Still lots of time left in the day to not accomplish much.  Promised my granddaughter I’d call her back.  Better do that now.  She’s a talker and I like to have dinner ready by 5:30.  It’s 4:10 right now.


----------



## Trila

Leann said:


> I'm going to continue the cooking and baking I started this weekend. I like to prep things ahead of time and freeze things so I can have healthy meals ready in a short time. This weekend I made (all homemade) vegetable quiche, carrot pancakes (delicious, really!), rye bread and blueberry scones. All have been frozen in individual servings so all I need do is thaw, warm and enjoy. I also bought all kinds of fresh vegetables and have cleaned, blanched (if needed), chopped and froze those, too. Today, I'll be making apple muffins which I'll freeze, too. And to keep in the refrigerator, it will be a lovely fresh fruit salad. I've also been making pitchers of iced herbal teas which are surprisingly refreshing.
> 
> I've already done my morning housekeeping (made the bed, emptied the dishwasher, vacuumed the floors, folded laundry) and have answered emails and texts. Later today, I'll walk the dog, pay a few bills, do some work in the front garden and who knows what afterwards.


Where do you get your energy?!!!


----------



## HoneyNut

Had a pretty quiet day today, went and deposited a check, stopped by a grocery store, went for a walk in a 'Forest Preserve' that I discovered on google maps was six minutes away.  Felt a little anxious hiking on the paved trail around the Preserve because I just feel so old and not sure I have enough endurance for hiking, so after several minutes I turned around and hiked back to the parking lot, consequently I barely made my daily fitbit step goal.
Then at the hotel my Amazon package with my new (refurbished) phone had arrived so I've been trying to figure out how to change phones by watching YouTubes about it.  Discovered that most stuff automatically backed up to google drive, but that I had to install an app to backup my text messages and call history.  Did that.  But going to bed early now because I have a "timed ticket" to the Shedd Aquarium in downtown Chicago tomorrow so I will have to bustle around in the morning to make all the connections (train + bus) to arrive on time.


----------



## -Oy-

My old Mum is getting a mobility scooter today so I'm off to make sure she doesn't mow anyone down haha!


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> Had a pretty quiet day today, went and deposited a check, stopped by a grocery store, went for a walk in a 'Forest Preserve' that I discovered on google maps was six minutes away.  Felt a little anxious hiking on the paved trail around the Preserve because I just feel so old and not sure I have enough endurance for hiking, so after several minutes I turned around and hiked back to the parking lot, consequently I barely made my daily fitbit step goal.
> Then at the hotel my Amazon package with my new (refurbished) phone had arrived so I've been trying to figure out how to change phones by watching YouTubes about it.  Discovered that most stuff automatically backed up to google drive, but that I had to install an app to backup my text messages and call history.  Did that.  But going to bed early now because I have a "timed ticket" to the Shedd Aquarium in downtown Chicago tomorrow so I will have to bustle around in the morning to make all the connections (train + bus) to arrive on time.


have a super day..I know how it feels to be doing things on my own now..and  it sounds like you;re having fun.. hope all your travel connections are on time..


----------



## Em in Ohio

dobielvr said:


> Paid some bills earlier.  Had my cheerios w/bananas, and kept the peels.  Watering the backyard is next, then some laundry.
> Took the garbage to the curb.  Nothing overly exciting.
> 
> I read where if you soak your banana peels in water, and then use it to water your tomato and pepper plants, it will make them flourish.  From all the potassium in the 'nanas.   So hey, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> ETA:  I also ironed 5 blouses...


Banana peels - yeah!  I haphazardly threw one under a bush yesterday and it has received pounding rain ever since - I hope it helps!  (I don't usually do this sort of thing, but my neighbor handed me a banana to build up my strength while I was trying to force myself to do something outdoors to get over Covid 19.)  I felt guilty for not picking it up, but no more!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GoneFishin

Its  today so I'll be staying in. Got a Walmart and Amazon deliveries this morning sometime


----------



## Em in Ohio

I'm trying to schedule my dog's potty breaks between all the rain - I'm so grateful for the MinuteCast from Accuweather.
My dog loves her swimming pool, but if it's raining, she does a U-turn at the door!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping day, but a lot of empty shelf space in shops.   Prices seem to be going up daily and the cost of fuel really adds to the bills.  Got to pack everything away this afternoon and then time for a rest before making dinner.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ah what’s that saying… ‘Life is what happens while you are making plans’?  Yeah.  First of 10–count ‘em, 10!— days off… doing stuff like library/grocery/post office run.  Then my recert class scheduled for tomorrow for my BLS (CPR, etc) got cancelled due to a family emergency for the instructor    so now I’m figuring out what else I can be accomplishing before I leave Saturday for Colorado vacation with my daughter.   I will figure something out 

I’m determined to take just the one rolling case (designed to fit under the airplane seat) so I don’t have to hassle with baggage claims. It will be a tight squeeze but I managed it in my last trip. I have found Rolling up clothing makes for more efficient packing and less wrinkles to deal with at my destination. Also I don’t pack a hair dryer, too bulky.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I peeled a potato....right hand.....sans thumb....whoopee!!! 
no I am not going extra senile
just an achievement.

I read about what all you busy folks are doing and I am dead jealous so 
I got out my potato peeler and after about 20 mins all the skin was off
of course now I have to cook it...real mashed potato with butter--yum.


----------



## fatboy

moved things around in the kitchen,did a good clean.still fighting those pesky ants!


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a Gloriously Sunny day... mid 70's... but a little humid, forecast is for rain during the night.

I have a passageway along the side of my house from the side gate to the back, and there are some really tall trees with thick foliage there. Usually the estranged O/H would be the one to hold that heavy  high reach trimmer  8 feet above his head to trim them back.. but there's only me now, so I did the best I could... Got quite a lot cut back , but not as much as I'd have liked. I'll have to get on some ladders another day to reach further up .

While I was clearing up the fallen branches my neighbour to the south of me came around to show me her little grandfubaby. She's a real dog lover and has had many dogs over the years but now she's 80 sumthin' and can't have any more.. so she misses it..

Once I'd finished, I went and vacc'd the inside of my car, checked the oil and water,  and then drove  a 40 mile round trip to  get Petrol...

Guess where I went ? Coke and Hot-dog...?







 the fuel is £1.67 a litre at Costco , and the BP garage just a few hundred yards from it is £1.88 per litre... a huge difference.... we're going to have £2 a litre soon, mark my words

Bought  some new shorts for me ... and some  new garden chair cushions..

Bought chicken thighs in bulk... very cheap.. and some Bulk Buy butter chicken... as well as some Wonton soup. and various other stuff..

got home just after 5pm.. by 6-15pm..I'd skinned the chicken thighs and bagged them in 2's and got them in the freezer  and managed to get 10 small containers full with Butter chicken for one.. into the freezer as well as the Wonton Soup.. and the rest of the shopping.. ..

Now my back is hurting so I may have pushed it a little far  today , but it's 7.30pm , so I'm not going anwyhere now,I can sit with a heat pad..


----------



## Sliverfox

Hit Walmart early , got most of the items on my list.

Stopped at  Save a Lot & bought  more  items.

had lunch of  leftovers.
Both of us sat on the couch & napped.

Got to cut up  meat to put into  freezer.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Haven't done much for the past few days. Don't feel like doing much for the next few, either. Off today and Thursday. I was supposed to work Sunday but just got sick of being The Dependable One/The Responsible One/The Reliable One and called out sick. I was. I am. Boss had begged me to work on Sunday because he said it was inventory day. (I'd overheard him telling someone he wouldn't be there Sunday. Wait. Whaaaat?) Went to work yesterday, and guess-damn-what? All the department managers were doing inventory. Really. So Sunday _wasn't _inventory day. Boss lied to me. He didn't feel like working Sunday and _lied_ to me to get me to work for him...so in preparation for being too sick to work on Sunday, I had to leave Saturday at 11 am, an hour before my shift was over, because I already didn't feel well and texted him at 4:30 am Sunday morning that I was too "sick" to work.

There's much to be said for taking a mental health day  It's okay. You can say it. I'm a slug and should be ashamed of myself. In my defense, if it's okay for the boss to lie to me, it's okay for me to lie to him. Right? I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? No? How about now...now do I look ashamed?

We'll see if that's the last time there's an effort to take advantage of me/my (usual) good nature. Probably not.

I spent Sunday and today in the garden cutting back the azaleas. Today I was merrily chopping along and discovered a bird nest with baby birds in it. OMG. I almost killed those baby birds A baby bird murderer However would I explain_ that_ at the pearly gates?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Haven't done much for the past few days. Don't feel like doing much for the next few, either. Off today and Thursday. I was supposed to work Sunday but just got sick of being The Dependable One/The Responsible One/The Reliable One and called out sick. I was. I am. Boss had begged me to work on Sunday because he said it was inventory day. (I'd overheard him telling someone he wouldn't be there Sunday. Wait. Whaaaat?) Went to work yesterday, and guess-damn-what? All the department managers were doing inventory. Really. So Sunday _wasn't _inventory day. Boss lied to me. He didn't feel like working Sunday and _lied_ to me to get me to work for him...so in preparation for being too sick to work on Sunday, I had to leave Saturday at 11 am, an hour before my shift was over, because I already didn't feel well and texted him at 4:30 am Sunday morning that I was too "sick" to work.
> 
> There's much to be said for taking a mental health day  It's okay. You can say it. I'm a slug and should be ashamed of myself. In my defense, if it's okay for the boss to lie to me, it's okay for me to lie to him. Right? I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? No? How about now...now do I look ashamed?
> 
> We'll see if that's the last time there's an effort to take advantage of me/my (usual) good nature. Probably not.
> 
> I spent Sunday and today in the garden cutting back the azaleas. Today I was merrily chopping along and discovered a bird nest with baby birds in it. OMG. I almost killed those baby birds A baby bird murderer However would I explain_ that_ at the pearly gates?


 glad to hear from you, @Georgiagranny... wondered where you'd gotten to.  Hurrah for you for taking time for yourself!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> glad to hear from you, @Georgiagranny... wondered where you'd gotten to.  Hurrah for you for taking time for yourself!


me too..strangely as I drove back from Costco today @Georgiagranny granny came into my mind, and I wondered why you hadn't posted for a little while GG...

Pleased for you  that you took the action you did against your boss..  it was all getting a bit ridiculous the way he was asking you to do all these different shifts..


----------



## Sassycakes

Finally, today was a good day for me. My daughter has been concerned about me she was afraid I have dementia. She made an appointment for me with a Neurologist. She took off work to go with me. After almost an hour of tests, the Doctor said he wished his mind was as sharp as mine. He didn't see any signs of dementia. Now, what is the next thing she will worry about?


----------



## Liberty

Geezer Garage said:


> Jon had asked for a pic of my T-bird. Took awhile to figure out how to get it on here, but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HLiQ7HO


My first car was a used 59' powder blue T-Bird convertible...shared it with my mom and have many fond memories of that wonderful car!


----------



## Liberty

Sassycakes said:


> Finally, today was a good day for me. My daughter has been concerned about me she was afraid I have dementia. She made an appointment for me with a Neurologist. She took off work to go with me. After almost an hour of tests, the Doctor said he wished his mind was as sharp as mine. He didn't see any signs of dementia. Now, what is the next thing she will worry about?


Why was she worried about you possibly having memory issues?


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> that's an excellent tip about the banana skins, I'll try that, I get through lots of bananas...


Potatoes have more potassium than bananas, wonder if it would work with them.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Potatoes have more potassium than bananas, wonder if it would work with them.


No Idea, but I only use potatoes occasionally, but bananas every day


----------



## C50

Geezer Garage said:


> I've spent the last two days on the lathe, and milling machine making up, and modifying pulleys, and shafting for the trolley system for the garage doors. Made another big batch of southwest soup earlier today.


I spent my life as a machinist, it's truly a skill very few can ever master, tho many make the claim.   It was a great careere for me because it let me use my hands and my brains every day.  I miss the creativity and seeing tangable results.  Keep making chips buddy.


----------



## Trila

I've spent a good part of yesterday going through the clothes in my closet that I haven't worn in 10-15 years. They just sit there, so I'm going to get rid of them. Oh, and a ton of clothes hangers that I have been storing, too. I had an appointment for my shoulder today, so while in town, I dropped off everything for charity. It looks strange to open my closet and see a big empty spot....but at the same time, it feels good. I have plenty more to go through, but it's a start!I

After that I stopped at the grocery store.  The parking lot is down hill from the store, so I jumped up onto the back of my shopping cart, and rode it all the way to the other side of the lot...I had picked up quite a bit of velocity by the time I finally jumped off! .


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Pleased for you  that you took the action you did against your boss..  it was all getting a bit ridiculous the way he was asking you to do all these different shifts..



Yeah. I was starting to really feel taken advantage of, especially since when I signed on, my schedule was "fixed" and shows up in the computer as "unavailable" Sunday, something that could supposedly only be changed by me. I was also to be off on Monday and scheduled to work Tuesday through Thursday.

A co-worker called out "sick" the first day after her two-week vacation! Then again and again other times. Finally called on a Saturday (think that was either the day before Mother's Day or Mother's Day) when "something came up" and said she could only work Wednesdays, etc., ad infinitum. It's something at least once a week, sometimes more often. Heck, even the boss is out a couple of times a month that aren't regular days off, and I'm often the only one there.

I finally got darned tired of the dept. manager and supervisor and the co-worker behaving as though their not being at work wasn't a big deal because they could count on me to pick up the slack. There's just so much "slack" I'm willing to bear...jussayin'

No more Mr. Nice Guy! Or Ms. Nice Gramma


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah. I was starting to really feel taken advantage of, especially since when I signed on, my schedule was "fixed" and shows up in the computer as "unavailable" Sunday, something that could supposedly only be changed by me. I was also to be off on Monday and scheduled to work Tuesday through Thursday.
> 
> A co-worker called out "sick" the first day after her two-week vacation! Then again and again other times. Finally called on a Saturday (think that was either the day before Mother's Day or Mother's Day) when "something came up" and said she could only work Wednesdays, etc., ad infinitum. It's something at least once a week, sometimes more often. Heck, even the boss is out a couple of times a month that aren't regular days off, and I'm often the only one there.
> 
> I finally got darned tired of the dept. manager and supervisor and the co-worker behaving as though their not being at work wasn't a big deal because they could count on me to pick up the slack. There's just so much "slack" I'm willing to bear...jussayin'
> 
> No more Mr. Nice Guy! Or Ms. Nice Gramma


It is miserable to have to take on so much just to have to cover for others.


----------



## Sassycakes

Liberty said:


> Why was she worried about you possibly having memory issues?


I think the problem was because my hearing was bad until last week when I went to the ear Dr and got my ears flushed clean inside.


----------



## C50

Today I trimmed some trees with the pole saw, then worked on digging out an area behind the house for a concrete slab.  I worked thru a couple of showers but when it started raining heavy I had to stop.  No choice then but to take a little nap.


----------



## Kaila

Liberty said:


> Potatoes have more potassium than bananas, wonder if it would work with them.


That's a good idea, potato skins do have lots of it, so therefore, I would guess yes, but I'm just guessing about it.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I would never claim to be a machinist, but I really enjoy turning big pieces of metal into little ones, and I generally get the result I'm after, even if it's not in the quickest manner, or even in the first attempt. I learn something new every time I work on something. I have a lot of respect for the guys who are really good at it, and know all the little tricks and work around's. 



C50 said:


> I spent my life as a machinist, it's truly a skill very few can ever master, tho many make the claim. It was a great careere for me because it let me use my hands and my brains every day. I miss the creativity and seeing tangable results. Keep making chips buddy.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah. I was starting to really feel taken advantage of, especially since when I signed on, my schedule was "fixed" and shows up in the computer as "unavailable" Sunday, something that could supposedly only be changed by me. I was also to be off on Monday and scheduled to work Tuesday through Thursday.
> 
> A co-worker called out "sick" the first day after her two-week vacation! Then again and again other times. Finally called on a Saturday (think that was either the day before Mother's Day or Mother's Day) when "something came up" and said she could only work Wednesdays, etc., ad infinitum. It's something at least once a week, sometimes more often. Heck, even the boss is out a couple of times a month that aren't regular days off, and I'm often the only one there.
> 
> I finally got darned tired of the dept. manager and supervisor and the co-worker behaving as though their not being at work wasn't a big deal because they could count on me to pick up the slack. There's just so much "slack" I'm willing to bear...jussayin'
> 
> No more Mr. Nice Guy! Or Ms. Nice Gramma


Good for you!!!!


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> I would never claim to be a machinist, but I really enjoy turning big pieces of metal into little ones, and I generally get the result I'm after, even if it's not in the quickest manner, or even in the first attempt. I learn something new every time I work on something. I have a lot of respect for the guys who are really good at it, and know all the little tricks and work around's.


I worked in Quality Assurance for the Defence and the Aerospace industries, for 20 years. Every job had something to add into making the final product....Engineer's, Set Up Men, etc.  But if it wasn't for the machinists, there would be no product.  They were the most crucial part of the industry!!


----------



## jujube

Same thing I've been doing for the last week.....praying that that little test card will show only ONE red line instead of the %@*!%#* TWO little red lines so that I can don a mask and continue my life out in public.

The last time I was this eager for the right line to show up, I was afraid I was pregnant.....LOL.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Finally made it to the post office after which went straight to the polls. I left the house a little later than expected but it worked out great. Thank goodness, my meds fit in my P.O. box so didn't have to wait in line. It was lunch time and my cousin's mother, who works the polls had ordered sandwiches for herself and coworkers. They had plenty left over so she offered me some. At first I said no thank you but she insisted. Then it dawned on me...I had no idea what I was having for lunch and I was getting hungry, so I took two turkey and cheese sliders. I ate one for lunch and one for dinner.

I also did a lot of napping today. I guess my body needed it. Played WWF2 as usual and watched a little T.V. It's almost midnight and since it looks like I'll be up for a while, I would have liked to go down and do laundry but it's raining outside.


----------



## Liberty

Watering early, when its cool.  Its hot and we so need rain but none in site for the rest of the week.  The banana trees looking good, though as are most everything else.
Speaking on zoom to a group of people later this afternoon so told hub I'm jumping in the pool and eating early...he can grab a sandwich.  He and the cat both love Black Forest ham...lol.

Have a nice day, folks!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Both Mrs. L and I are feeling a tad 'off colour' today - nothing bad - maybe it was my cooking!   Anyway, it's an excuse to be lazy ish.  Mrs. L baked a 'Pineapple upside down' cake  and I did a little tidying up in the garden.  The grass needs cutting again, but I don't think I've got enough petrol for the mower.   Weather not so good.  It's overcast and a lot cooler, but at least it's dry - so far.


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> Finally made it to the post office after which went straight to the polls. I left the house a little later than expected but it worked out great. Thank goodness, my meds fit in my P.O. box so didn't have to wait in line. It was lunch time and my cousin's mother, who works the polls had ordered sandwiches for herself and coworkers. They had plenty left over so she offered me some. At first I said no thank you but she insisted. Then it dawned on me...I had no idea what I was having for lunch and I was getting hungry, so I took two turkey and cheese sliders. I ate one for lunch and one for dinner.
> 
> I also did a lot of napping today. I guess my body needed it. Played WWF2 as usual and watched a little T.V. It's almost midnight and since it looks like I'll be up for a while, I would have liked to go down and do laundry but it's raining outside.


I had to look up WWF2!  I'm into gaming, so you would think that I would have known!!!
 

It sounds like you had a nice day!


----------



## Trila

Capt Lightning said:


> Both Mrs. L and I are feeling a tad 'off colour' today - nothing bad - maybe it was my cooking!   Anyway, it's an excuse to be lazy ish.  Mrs. L baked a 'Pineapple upside down' cake  and I did a little tidying up in the garden.  The grass needs cutting again, but I don't think I've got enough petrol for the mower.   Weather not so good.  It's overcast and a lot cooler, but at least it's dry - so far.


I hope the "off" passes quickly!


----------



## hollydolly

Well I was very busy yesterday...  gardening, shopping, cleaning and driving a 40 mile round trip..... so today my back is protesting, so heat pad this morning.. and this afternoon it now looks like it might rain, so I don't feel guilty about having a day off.. might watch some tv in a little while..


----------



## Knight

Spa day for my wife, lunch out before her appointment. Me gamble while she is enjoying her pampering.


----------



## hawkdon

I'm trying to hire someone to clean up the limbs from last nite;s
storm, it was severe in some areas....also need other work done, but so far no luck...and no cannot afford to hire "pros".....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I'm trying to hire someone to clean up the limbs from last nite;s
> storm, it was severe in some areas....also need other work done, but so far no luck...and no cannot afford to hire "pros".....


have you got the 'nextdoor' app ?... usually some teens looking for spare work on there...


----------



## hawkdon

Hi Holly...yes I have that app and got a notice on there, but so far no takers.......don


----------



## Em in Ohio

Mizmo said:


> Today I peeled a potato....right hand.....sans thumb....whoopee!!! View attachment 224254
> no I am not going extra senile
> just an achievement.
> 
> I read about what all you busy folks are doing and I am dead jealous so
> I got out my potato peeler and after about 20 mins all the skin was off
> of course now I have to cook it...real mashed potato with butter--yum.
> View attachment 224257


I hope you mean the skin is off the potato, not off your other hand!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today, my brain fog has lifted and I'm less dizzy, so - I fed my pets, showered, paid some bills, updated my Income Based Repayment certification for my student loans (yep, I was still going to school in my sixties!), filled out their FAFSA survey asking my opinion of the experience (too complicated, too confusing, takes too long, blah blah) and called to get clarification on a medical bill that, as written, made it appear that THEY owed ME.  The lady that I spoke with agreed that 3 out of 4 items did not belong in the credit column since they were actually debit adjustments related to the amount that Medicare paid!  Now, it's time to dress and give the dog her interactive play time that she has waited for so patiently!


----------



## Mizmo

Em in Ohio said:


> I hope you mean the skin is off the potato, not off your other hand!


Hahaha..no I did say I peeled a potato. 
It was large but I mashed it up with butter and ate the whole thing for dinner.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> I had to look up WWF2!  I'm into gaming, so you would think that I would have known!!!
> 
> 
> It sounds like you had a nice day!


Yeah...I did. Too funny! I never want people to think I'm playing a wrestling game (WWF).  Do you play Words With Friends?


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah...I did. Too funny! I never want people to think I'm playing a wrestling game (WWF).  Do you play Words With Friends?


No....I can't spell to save my soul!!!

I've tried all different types of games, and I found that I'm addicted to match 3 games.  I've been playing "Gummy Drop" for at least 5 years, now...maybe more.

Dio  and I play PS3 games every night before going to bed.  Right now we have been playing NFS2.  Of the various games we have, I probably like this one the best.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> No....I can't spell to save my soul!!!
> 
> I've tried all different types of games, and I found that I'm addicted to match 3 games.  I've been playing "Gummy Drop" for at least 5 years, now...maybe more.
> 
> Dio  and I play PS3 games every night before going to bed.  Right now we have been playing NFS2.  Of the various games we have, I probably like this one the best.


"No....I can't spell to save my soul!!!"  LOL...well lets hope you never have to use your spelling to save it.   
Now I had to look things up! NFS2 seems like it would be fun. I only play on my phone and tablet, don't have any gaming devices hooked up to my T.V.


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> "No....I can't spell to save my soul!!!"  LOL...well lets hope you never have to use your spelling to save it.
> Now I had to look things up! NFS2 seems like it would be fun. I only play on my phone and tablet, don't have any gaming devices hooked up to my T.V.


I play Gummy Drop on my tablet.  The first time I tried it, I didn't like it....I thought it was needlessly complex.

A year or 2 later, I decided to give it another try.  I'm glad that I did....I can hardly put down my tablet, because I always have my game going.  It is my #1 escape!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo peeled a potato sans thumb. Way to go!

I once had my index finger in a splint and couldn't peel a potato...and it was only the index finger and only a splint.

No drama at work today. Yippee. Of course, that can be attributed to the co-worker who wasn't scheduled to work. You know, the co-worker who can only work Wednesdays. LOL


----------



## Sliverfox

Now that we get few days of sunshine,, I  will probably be missing the action  at SF.

This morning after Hubby's doctor appointment about his  sore knee.
We    went on   for a long  ride on the hilly back roads.

It made him happy to  be able to buy  fresh locally grown Strawberries.

Also invested in  small jar of Dutch apple  jam/jelly.
It has bites of  chopped apple in it.
Will let you all know what its like when we sample it.

Off to  wash & hull the strawberries.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm kinda caught between a rock and a hard place. The hot water in the shower is running cold.. and as it was my estranged husband who fitted this electric shower  I contacted him to ask if he might know what the problem is, and he said it sounds like the cartridge inside the mixer tap is chalked up.. so it need to be taken out and cleaned with Kilrock or replaced.. Well I called a plumber and they want eye watering money to come out and do it even tho' it's quite a small job, so I have begged  my O/H to come and fix it even tho' I really don't want to have to ask him .. but  he's ignoring me..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I changed the dim headlight bulb in my Camry with just a little YouTube tutorial coaching


----------



## Geezer Garage

Still working on the door hardware, two down, two to go, hiddee hidee hee, hidee hidee ho. I'm a poet and don't know it, but my feet show it. 



http://imgur.com/W7yKEiH




http://imgur.com/5x2cWG8




http://imgur.com/2kh2IDW


----------



## carouselsilver

I planned to take it easy today, but got into listening to old tunes that I used to dance to. Found myself dancing all over the kitchen like a fool!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Good for what ails you, I highly recommend  it to one, and all.



carouselsilver said:


> I planned to take it easy today, but got into listening to old tunes that I used to dance to. Found myself dancing all over the kitchen like a fool!


----------



## hollydolly

Probably TMI..but today I cleared out my underwear drawer... I didn't  realise I had so much until some new things wouldn't fit in without a push... amazed at how much went into the bag for chucking  that no longer fit .. ..  and I still have a dozen ..some still with new tags on..

Then I cleared a make-up drawer, and neatly put everything into an Ikea Scubb box and into another set of drawers . I love those little boxes , and used them in all sorts of deep drawers for years.. I wish they would make slightly shallower ones for  non ikea units..


----------



## Georgiagranny

carouselsilver said:


> I planned to take it easy today, but got into listening to old tunes that I used to dance to. Found myself dancing all over the kitchen like a fool!


That's great! Remember, you're supposed to "dance like no one is watching"...sounds like you did.


----------



## Blessed

Just about to leave for the dentist and a new crown.  Oh, joy NOT


----------



## Trila

carouselsilver said:


> I planned to take it easy today, but got into listening to old tunes that I used to dance to. Found myself dancing all over the kitchen like a fool!


Shhhhh!  I do that, too!!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> Just about to leave for the dentist and a new crown.  Oh, joy NOT


If it helps, my turn is in a few weeks.


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> "No....I can't spell to save my soul!!!" LOL...well lets hope you never have to use your spelling to save it.


*You are both so funny!  *
@Trila  and @OneEyedDiva


----------



## dobielvr

Em in Ohio said:


> I hope you mean the skin is off the potato, not off your other hand!


I thought the same thing when I read it.
Had to read it twice!


----------



## dobielvr

Today I went to Kohl's.  They had sent me and emailed me a bunch of coupons.  At the check out I found out that one of them didn't start until tmrw.  Left with nothing.  I'll go back Friday.

Then, I went and bought a couple of bday cards and refrigerator magnets.  Thought I'd mosey in to our local grocery store and see what they had to offer.  Ended up buying a couple of lamb chops and snap peas in the shell.  I love them raw.

And, more hair color.  Seems as though my hair color doesn't last as long as it used to.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp the man I was using before came by and will work
on the clean up mess tomorrow...he's been very busy with
the lawn work business.....so one less worry ....


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> *You are both so funny!  *
> @Trila  and @OneEyedDiva


@Kaila
I like to start each day with a laugh....then I turn away from the mirror and get dressed!


----------



## Packerjohn

Traveling the wide open highways of Canada.  Heading west toward Edmonton.  It's great to be free and watch the world go by.  Tonight I sleep in trailer on a farm where there are 6 dogs, 35 goats and over a hundred cattle.  I believe I will sleep "like a baby."  God, it's good to be away from the noise and traffic of the city.  FREEDOM!  What so many dream of but so few have.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Today I peeled a potato....right hand.....sans thumb....whoopee!!! View attachment 224254
> no I am not going extra senile
> just an achievement.
> 
> I read about what all you busy folks are doing and I am dead jealous so
> I got out my potato peeler and after about 20 mins all the skin was off
> of course now I have to cook it...real mashed potato with butter--yum.
> View attachment 224257


I'm proud of you!!  All achievements are worth celebrating!!


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> Finally, today was a good day for me. My daughter has been concerned about me she was afraid I have dementia. She made an appointment for me with a Neurologist. She took off work to go with me. After almost an hour of tests, the Doctor said he wished his mind was as sharp as mine. He didn't see any signs of dementia. Now, what is the next thing she will worry about?


Yea, for the good results!  I'm glad that you went....now you know that you are ok! 

I'm sure that my Mom has dementia, but she refuses to be tested.  So maybe she knows it, too.  Anyway, she is 90 years old and lives by herself...and I worry about her all of the time!


----------



## Blessed

dobielvr said:


> Today I went to Kohl's.  They had sent me and emailed me a bunch of coupons.  At the check out I found out that one of them didn't start until tmrw.  Left with nothing.  I'll go back Friday.
> 
> Then, I went and bought a couple of bday cards and refrigerator magnets.  Thought I'd mosey in to our local grocery store and see what they had to offer.  Ended up buying a couple of lamb chops and snap peas in the shell.  I love them raw.
> 
> And, more hair color.  Seems as though my hair color doesn't last as long as it used to.



I find the hair color thing to be true.  I decided to just go natural gray.  I see many women of all ages that look beautiful gray.  
They even offer gray and or silver color hair color!


----------



## Phynix

I was fortunate enough to visit with both of my children today.  Then minor household duties.  Now bills and paperwork for a doctor visit this week.  Finally, I'll play Animal Crossing and listen to podcasts.


----------



## Blessed

Trila said:


> If it helps, my turn is in a few weeks.


Be prepared it took longer than I expected.  I was pleasantly surprised that the cost at my dentist had not increased since my last crown in ten years. I fully was Expecting an increase, I am sure his has increased in general life, staffing and the inflation we are all experiencing.  He has a young family, as children grow so do the expenses of raising them.  

I was the last appointment off the day.  I was concerned because I was worried he was running late.  His little boy had a baseball game at 8PM. As soon as he finished, I said go, go, go.  When I left the building he was getting in a truck, maybe a Toyota, not new or fancy taking off for the game.

Such a blessing to see, his life is not about how much he could charge but realizing his patients are struggling like his own family.  What more could we ask for?


----------



## Blessed

Trila said:


> If it helps, my turn is in a few weeks.


Sorry, but it was not bad the physical or the financial part.  
The numbness wore off and I am able to eat. Thank you God. No Pain!


----------



## Mizmo

Well today, after the successful  peeling of the potato, I am going to attempt the hulling of some strawberries a friend brought me.
 About 20 big luscious things
Should be interesting..ya think ?
After morning coffee of course
O Wot Fun


----------



## Blessed

The question is will there be any left after an hour has passed. Enjoy your breakfast, I am off to grab a bowl of grapes.


----------



## Mizmo

Blessed said:


> The question is will there be any left after an hour has passed. Enjoy your breakfast, I am off to grab a bowl of grapes.


Oh well I will definitely have to sample as I hull....but need some tea a toast first


----------



## GoneFishin

Waiting for a delivery from Amazon. Its  so looks like I'll be inside today


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> Be prepared it took longer than I expected.  I was pleasantly surprised that the cost at my dentist had not increased since my last crown in ten years. I fully was Expecting an increase, I am sure his has increased in general life, staffing and the inflation we are all experiencing.  He has a young family, as children grow so do the expenses of raising them.
> 
> I was the last appointment off the day.  I was concerned because I was worried he was running late.  His little boy had a baseball game at 8PM. As soon as he finished, I said go, go, go.  When I left the building he was getting in a truck, maybe a Toyota, not new or fancy taking off for the game.
> 
> Such a blessing to see, his life is not about how much he could charge but realizing his patients are struggling like his own family.  What more could we ask for?


Wow!  That is so rare these days!


----------



## Trila

Today will be spent with my Mom, paying her bills and doing her paperwork.  It will be the first time that I'm seeing her since I had COVID.  There is no telling what mischief we will get into!


----------



## Sliverfox

So far   still trying to get moving,, doing  something.

Weather is cloudy, wet & feels cool outside.


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> So far   still trying to get moving,, doing  something.
> 
> Weather is cloudy, wet & feels cool outside.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing planned for today.. slept badly last night so everything is a bit slow today... . really need to go and get my nails done, but it'll have to wait for another day or 2...


----------



## Trila

GoneFishin said:


> Waiting for a delivery from Amazon. Its View attachment 224487 so looks like I'll be inside today


Amazon delivery here today, too!  Nothing for me, it's some kind of sealant Dio  got for the A.C.at the roller rink.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Well today, after the successful  peeling of the potato, I am going to attempt the hulling of some strawberries a friend brought me.
> About 20 big luscious thingsView attachment 224481
> Should be interesting..ya think ?
> After morning coffee of course
> O Wot Fun
> View attachment 224480


I had some yesterday....well worth the effort!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I had some yesterday....well worth the effort!


more of an effort for  Mizmo after losing her thumb....


----------



## katlupe

This week has been pretty busy for me and it is not over yet. Tuesday I had an appointment with my foot doctor and then yesterday a dental appointment. Tomorrow is my hair appointment. So today I am trying to get some food preps out of the way. It is a rainy morning so not going for a walk unless it clears up more.

Have to go to my friend's to take pictures of three items she wants me to sell for her on fb marketplace. My account restriction is gone I see (I never check it because I don't care). That means I can sell something (that is the way fakebook punishes you for posting something they don't like.........which in my case was a picture of a girl and some bunnies). I could make more money for her selling it on eBay but I don't want to have to package up anything. Well, one is  scooter so that would have to be local anyway.

As I was writing this the sun came out!


----------



## dobielvr

Blessed said:


> I find the hair color thing to be true.  I decided to just go natural gray.  I see many women of all ages that look beautiful gray.
> They even offer gray and or silver color hair color!


I'm not quite there yet...with going the natural gray way.
May be in a couple of years.


----------



## feywon

Finishing 'summerizing' house. 
With doors and windows this means mostly removing draft blockers. Aldo in winter i totally cover western door because prevailing wonds from west and north. In an emergency we could uncover it quickly. My cat and my granddog love it , as the door is all glass panels tho i can remove a few so there's screening that lets cool air from under the overhang roof to blow in when it gets really hot.

Used lighter weight cotton sheets when changing my bedding this morning. Autumn and spring i use thicker, brushed cotton sets that don't cool off as fast help conserve body heat, in winter i use flannel ones because they do the same but moreso.

Also need to get out ice containers and ice cube makers, and make room in freezer for them. 

But then DD and i will watch some TV together. We've been watching several episodes of Stranger Things on each of her days off and almost half thru the available seasons.


----------



## JaniceM

I was so tired that I was almost finished taking a shower before it occurred to me the liquid soap (body wash) was much foamier than usual, and didn't have the usual nice scent...  turned out I took a shower with shampoo...  

Around an hour ago I was relieved to find my most recent article was approved.. although it's been so long since I did anything with that particular company that I'm not sure when payout will be..  

Otherwise, I'm waiting for Amazon deliveries, too..  2 packages, hopefully together, supposed to be arriving from USPS.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I swear I don't know how to sit still and just relax even tho' I don't feel too great today ... First of all , estranged O/H is not going to help me with the shower mixer tap which I spoke about yesterday, so I had to call  a plumber who can't come out until week after next..snowed under with work apparently.. .. then I got  up on the ladders outside and cleaned the top of my back door canopy, and then brushed down  all of the trellis of spiders webs

_Then.. _I got the emulsion paint out, and painted a wall in my office room which has been bugging me for a while, where  when it was painted in 2021, dried patchy, and I only noticed it a few weeks ago... and it's been bugging me since.

Then.. not satisfied with that... I painted  2 doors in the Spare room... 
Put all the paint and brushes away..and _then..._had to make 6 foot stakes to prop up my Hugely fast growing Clematis...

Just waiting now for the doors to dry so I can see if they need another coat


----------



## Georgiagranny

But wait @hollydolly ! What are you going to do in your _spare_ time  

Is all that part of the Oh-Look-Shiny Syndrome? LOL


----------



## JaniceM

Both items arrived in the same box.. so no more waiting today!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> But wait @hollydolly ! What are you going to do in your _spare_ time
> 
> *Is all that part of the Oh-Look-Shiny Syndrome? LOL*


No , not really more a part of I'm bored out of my tiny mind staying home alone syndrome...


----------



## Mizmo

So the strawberries are all hulled...I should say poked and prodded and sliced.
No ice cream in the freezer and some a little sour so sprinkled some brown sugar on and left for a while.
very yummy.
another achievement ...

now I have to think of another  'thing' to achieve
 I tried to crochet ...oh wot a fumble fumble.....may get the small knitting needles out and see how that goes.
 Maybe a scarf. If successful ,  I will post pic of product for your votes on  how charming it is.

where there's a will there's a way ( I hope)
ttfn


----------



## ossian

Well did the shopping this morning. Then went for a walk. Home to do some gardening. Then read some online papers. And will now end the day with a couple of episodes of Gentleman Jack which was shown on BBC.


----------



## Bella

ossian said:


> Well did the shopping this morning. Then went for a walk. Home to do some gardening. Then read some online papers. And will now end the day with a couple of episodes of *Gentleman Jack *which was shown on BBC.


I'm watching it, too. Love it!


----------



## dobielvr

Mizmo said:


> So the strawberries are all hulled...I should say poked and prodded and sliced.
> No ice cream in the freezer and some a little sour so sprinkled some brown sugar on and left for a while.
> very yummy.
> another achievement ...
> 
> now I have to think of another  'thing' to achieve
> I tried to crochet ...oh wot a fumble fumble.....may get the small knitting needles out and see how that goes.
> Maybe a scarf. If successful ,  I will post pic of product for your votes on  how charming it is.View attachment 224544
> 
> where there's a will there's a way ( I hope)
> ttfn
> View attachment 224541


ttfn?
guessing .. ta ta for now.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> ttfn?
> guessing .. ta ta for now.


yup...and if your English upper echelon.. TPFN

means Toodle-pip for now...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> yup...and if your English upper echelon.. TPFN
> 
> means Toodle-pip for now...




Oh darn I did mean to type TPFN...thanks hollyd
....that missing thumb has it's own way of messing my typing up.


----------



## Murrmurr

Swapped out grandkids, Ariel for Kirk.

Kirk is 14 and starts high-school this year. I hope he doesn't have a hard time of it. He's a big kid, really tall and meaty, but he's kindly and shy, and a gaming nerd. Unfortunately, his best (and only) friend, Oliver, is assigned to a different high-school. 

Have a feeling we need to go totally Support Mode this fall.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Nothing planned for today.. slept badly last night so everything is a bit slow today... . really need to go and get my nails done, but it'll have to wait for another day or 2...


Oh my dear chica (borrowing your word which I love!), I think it's good to rest when our bodies tell us to do so. I did that yesterday. You do a lot of hard work on your home and your property, far more than I could do on any given day. So take the time to replenish your energy. I hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## Leann

I did the usual housework this morning, answered some emails, folded laundry....the daily stuff. Then I was on the phone for well over an hour with United Airlines about a ticket for an upcoming trip. There was a change in the itinerary and the ticket had to be reissued so I was required to call them to have an agent make the change. It's done now, I hope.

 It's a GLORIOUS day here, the kind I wish I could hug or just bottle and have the same weather day after day. I worked out in the garden primarily cutting back all of the dianthus plants to encourage the next round of blooms. I also trimmed some other plants and changed out the nectar in the hummingbird feeders. 

Next up, dinner then a nice long walk with the furbaby.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> more of an effort for  Mizmo after losing her thumb....


@Mizmo is one tough cookie! I'm sure it's not easy to relearn how to do so many things, and I give her a lot of credit for all that she has accomplished!!   She's got this!


----------



## mike4lorie

slept in till 1:30 pm, was too late to get into anything, so pretty much lazy after that...


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> @Mizmo is one tough cookie! I'm sure it's not easy to relearn how to do so many things, and I give her a lot of credit for all that she has accomplished!!   She's got this!


 thank you!!!

stitches all pretty well dissolved except for some inside little monsters who don't want to do that and are pushing up but nothing drastic. Pain has lessened  and three fingers working very well. Digit finger is fussy.  Phantom thumb still hangin around...very weird.
Follow up with surgeon later this month.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> thank you!!!View attachment 224572
> 
> stitches all pretty well dissolved except for some inside little monsters who don't want to do that and are pushing up but nothing drastic. Pain has lessened  and three fingers working very well. Digit finger is fussy.  Phantom thumb still hangin around...very weird.
> Follow up with surgeon later this month.
> 
> View attachment 224573


You are awesome...you do what you need to do and keep going!  A real inspiration!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> @Kaila
> I like to start each day with a laugh....then I turn away from the mirror and get dressed!


I'll remember to try that , tomorrow!  Thanks for the tip, Trila!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm half way through my time in Chicago.  Today I overslept, then the train to downtown had a mechanical problem and we sat for 45 minutes waiting for it to restart, but finally made it and navigated the bus system, without getting lost, to arrive at the boat tour that was my goal.  It was really nice.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I'll remember to try that , tomorrow!  Thanks for the tip, Trila!


WARNING: there are some things that you just can't un-see!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> yup...and if your English upper echelon.. TPFN
> 
> means Toodle-pip for now...


I love it!   I must steal it from you, to use on my other forum and when I text my friend in Scotland!!


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> I'm watching it, too. Love it!


I never heard of it.  What's it about?


----------



## Bella

Trila said:


> I never heard of it.  What's it about?


Gentleman Jack true story: Anne Lister's real life and history​https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama...bbc1-real-history-how-accurate-suranne-jones/

https://www.amazon.com/Gentleman-Jack-Season-1/dp/B07PP548GB


----------



## Packerjohn

Here I am in "Wild Rose" Country; Alberta.  I had to figure how to lock my rental car by reading a part of the manual.  The place I'm staying in have a hot tub.  So, in I went and relaxed.  I used to live in Alberta for many years so this is sort of like "coming home."  They sure have nice highways here


----------



## Marie5656

Ok, got out of bed. Walked to the window and looked outside. Walked to the doorway of my room and peeked into the hallway. Then back to the window. Now I am sitting.


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> Gentleman Jack true story: Anne Lister's real life and history​https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama...bbc1-real-history-how-accurate-suranne-jones/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gentleman-Jack-Season-1/dp/B07PP548GB


Thank you!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> yup...and if your English upper echelon.. TPFN
> 
> means Toodle-pip for now...


I'm learning an entirely new language from you-  BillyO, Toodle-pip, etc.-  but what language is it???  
I don't know why, but I'd take it to be something related to Scottish.


----------



## JaniceM

Hopefully not much.  
Waiting for UPS.  
Unless a work project comes in, there's nothing I really need to do today.


----------



## Trila

Well, per usual, my Mom wore me out yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She lives in her own little world, and it can be exhausting when I talk to her. But we did have fun....we played a toss game, and she won. I used my bad shoulder as an excuse for losing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dio met us for lunch, then Mom and I went to the library, and back to her house.

Even though I'm feeling better since having COVID, I still get tired easily. When I got home from my Mom's, I took a nap. This morning, I slept in for an extra 2 hours.....I only got up because Dio  dragged me out of bed!





Even though I'm hoping to have a lazy, I still have to be sure to get my PT done. Actually, my entire plan for the day is PT, watch tv, nap, and play my online game. Well, these things aren't going to happen by themselves....I had better get this day started!


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'm learning an entirely new language from you-  BillyO, Toodle-pip, etc.-  but what language is it???
> I don't know why, but I'd take it to be something related to Scottish.


no , very English....


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> no , very English....


Oops, sorry..  I'm sure you know I didn't mean any offense with my guess.


----------



## Pepper

Having a hard day.  Just out of it, disconnected, breathing too fast.  Have many chores which must get done today.  The weather outside is beautiful but not sure I can get out today with all I have to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 5pm... it's hot and humid out there. I repainted  a door in the spare room this morning.. then I drove to the next town South ( for anyone whose interested , south means closer to London) ... to pick up my blouses and tops from the Tailors.
Got my nails done at the salon.. , had to wait a little while cuz I'd gone on the off chance...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So between my nails and the Tailoring alone.. I spent over £150.....then some supermarket grocery shopping just one basket ( £53).. then to the garden centre for some plant pots and some garden ornaments ..  then to the Market for the watch repair  man to take links out of the bracelet of my new watch...  .. so even without fuel and my usual  monthly groceries.. I still managed to spend  close to £250... scary...

..


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> Ok, got out of bed. Walked to the window and looked outside. Walked to the doorway of my room and peeked into the hallway. Then back to the window. Now I am sitting.


This sounds like progress to me.  I hope you can go home, soon, Marie.


----------



## Pinky

Packerjohn said:


> Here I am in "Wild Rose" Country; Alberta.  I had to figure how to lock my rental car by reading a part of the manual.  The place I'm staying in have a hot tub.  So, in I went and relaxed.  I used to live in Alberta for many years so this is sort of like "coming home."  They sure have nice highways here


@Packerjohn 
Look for a town called Coaldale. That's where I lived for several years as a child. I still have a fondness for Alberta. My late half-brother lived in Edmonton for most of his life. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I am doing the same thing I have been doing for over 50 years. I am raising my husband as I have to do every day since we got married. I did much better with my kids and grandkids


----------



## Pappy

Got my haircut this morning. Not much else going on today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Well it's 5pm... it's hot and humid out there. I repainted  a door in the spare room this morning.. then I drove to the next town South ( for anyone whose interested , south means closer to London) ... to pick up my blouses and tops from the Tailors.
> Got my nails done at the salon.. , had to wait a little while cuz I'd gone on the off chance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So between my nails and the Tailoring alone.. I spent over £150.....then some supermarket grocery shopping just one basket ( £53).. then to the garden centre for some plant pots and some garden ornaments ..  then to the Market for the watch repair  man to take links out of the bracelet of my new watch...  .. so even without fuel and my usual  monthly groceries.. I still managed to spend  close to £250... scary...
> 
> ..


It doesn't take much to run up the bill, does it?  I checked out at WalMart the other day for 80+ dollars and I didn't have but about 6-7 items in the basket...

Today I'm getting ready to head out in the morning to the airport; my younger daughter and I are visiting Colorado Springs for a few days.  Our AirB&B host sent us a text letting us know check in time is after 4 pm.  My flight arrives a little before 2PM, so I texted my daughter and forwarded the message, also letting her know (since I'm arriving at Colorado Springs airport, I'm getting an Uber from the airport) that I'll find an eatery for some lunch and probably chill at the public library til she rolls into town with the rental car (she's landing in Denver).  

SO....   looking at the map with the location of the closest public library, I checked out the possible eateries...  Hmmm, I have a choice of the "Lost Friend Brewing Company" or the "Whiskey Baron Dance Hall and Saloon"   Guess I'll need to get out my "Miss Kitty" outfit?  No?  Dang....


----------



## dobielvr

Not sure.  Having a slow start.
I do have an old wall mounted coat/hat rack that needs to be refinished.  I removed it when repainting my home.  It usually hangs in my laundry room.

I want to sand it and repaint it white and hang it back up where it belongs.  So, I may do some sanding on it today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

In a sort of fog this morning from a lacy night and went to work foggy. Nobody noticed. Or if they did, they were too kind to mention it.

DS and his husband came over and rehung some shelves behind my sofa. It's DSIL's birthday so by way of a thanks/happy birthday gift, I gave them $$ to buy lunch which is a real treat since they are on a very tight budget with little room for treats like eating out.

Now I'm resting so if y'all don't mind, please keep it down to a roar and not bother me


----------



## MarkinPhx

I am leaving soon to move my dad from the memory care unit he is staying at to a residential care home. I am very apprehensive about it. Not about the decision but how he will react while we move him. I have no idea what he will be thinking or even if he is aware what is going on but he had settled in to where he was and seemed content there so worried that he might have some sort of panic attack. The place he had been was great but since his health has deteriorated some they upped his risk classification which increased his monthly stay there significantly. The place we are moving him to has great ratings and it does seem like a great place too so I am sure he will adjust fine. Just worried how he will react on the ride over there. I probably am overthinking way too much. Just had to vent.


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> I am leaving soon to move my dad from the memory care unit he is staying at to a residential care home. I am very apprehensive about it. Not about the decision but how he will react while we move him. I have no idea what he will be thinking or even if he is aware what is going on but he had settled in to where he was and seemed content there so worried that he might have some sort of panic attack. The place he had been was great but since his health has deteriorated some they upped his risk classification which increased his monthly stay there significantly. The place we are moving him to has great ratings and it does seem like a great place too so I am sure he will adjust fine. Just worried how he will react on the ride over there. I probably am overthinking way too much. Just had to vent.


Good luck Mark hope all goes well, and it's easier than you fear


----------



## Pinky

@MarkinPhx 
Here's hoping that all goes well with your father's move, and that he adjust well. I'm sure the staff will be sensitive to his needs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MarkinPhx said:


> I am leaving soon to move my dad from the memory care unit he is staying at to a residential care home. I am very apprehensive about it. Not about the decision but how he will react while we move him. I have no idea what he will be thinking or even if he is aware what is going on but he had settled in to where he was and seemed content there so worried that he might have some sort of panic attack. The place he had been was great but since his health has deteriorated some they upped his risk classification which increased his monthly stay there significantly. The place we are moving him to has great ratings and it does seem like a great place too so I am sure he will adjust fine. Just worried how he will react on the ride over there. I probably am overthinking way too much. Just had to vent.


Hi @MarkinPhx    I'm sorry your Father's health has changed so that he needs to be in a more skilled facility; I'm glad the ratings are good.  

Not to add to your anxiety, but it's not unusual for folks with dementia to have increased confusion and fear when moved to a new location.  Does your dad have some fave music he can take along?  Or perhaps a beloved photo or memento?  

I hope the staff will receive him calmly and not put too much on him all at once.... Nothing like having a bunch of over-zealous-to-do-good people descending on a confused person, talking loudly (if he's not hard of hearing) and pushing all kinds of activities on him.  

I hope I'm not stepping on your toes here... I just go into "RN mode" automatically lol.  I'm sure you know what's best for your Father, just trying to give some general help.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> no , very English....



och aye......definitely English upper crust.

ttfn 
oops sorree   TPFN


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> och aye......definitely English upper crust.
> 
> ttfn
> oops sorree   TPFN


Hey TTFN *is* a thing!  Tigger was way ahead of his time!  “Tah-tah for now”


----------



## Sliverfox

Up & at them  this morning.
Before we  left  home,, customer  came  fo camp fire wood.
Both of us chatted with him.
Then Hubby's best friend stopped by.

Meantime Mac & a squirrel had 'go around',, with squirrel losing.
Squirrels can chew up  house wiring.

Off to   couple of yard sales,, bought used washer,,   some books .
Hubby   bought more tools & couple of metal fuel cans.

Neighbor who  has  yard sale  every year, asked  us to join her this year.
Hope we can  do that.
Will be  a lot  of  work .


----------



## Mizmo

So today after nurse visit and clean dressing I got out the small knitting needles and managed to cast on 10 stitches and I have done 12 rows already. Oh my, the fun of using the index finger which is still dull and buzzy in place of the thumb and balancing needle between fingers...I did say some bad words...hope you didn't hear me .


p.s..also bit my tongue..ouch


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> och aye......definitely English upper crust.
> 
> ttfn
> oops sorree   TPFN


lol..but Och- aye is 100 % Scottish..


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hey TTFN *is* a thing!  Tigger was way ahead of his time!  “Tah-tah for now”


yes it is.. but I jokingly said that the upper echelon ( that's me btw) say TPFN.. toodle -pip for now..


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> lol..but Och- aye is 100 % Scottish..


Och aye ah know that... I was just confirming your comments on TPFN  in my native language
 TTFN


----------



## carouselsilver

I am waiting for the bread dough to rise so I can ready them for their second rising then bake them. I am using Einkorn flour and will never go back to refined white!


----------



## hollydolly

My nails look red in that last pic they're not red they're orange


----------



## RubyK

Had a video visit with my doctor and played Word Wipe on my computer.


----------



## Sliverfox

Somewhere I  mentioned buying Dutch Apple  jam/jelly.
Opened the  jar, apple  bits, raisins In a slightly flavored cinnamon syrup.
Maybe brown sugar used to  made  the syrup as its  brownish colored.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> My nails look red in that last pic they're not red they're orange


Orange is my favorite color!  Oddly enough, I have orange, green like your background and blue color in my den.  Really breaks up the brown of the couch and recliner.  I have a geen chair and orange one.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Orange is my favorite color!  Oddly enough, I have orange, green like your background and blue color in my den.  Really breaks up the brown of the couch and recliner.  I have a geen chair and orange one.


I'm here in my office room.. the green is my leather desk jotter... and the white background is the hutch my Apple Mac sits on... ..yes I decided on the orange at the last minute in the salon, I was pretty tired of the pink I've had for the last 2 months..


----------



## MarkinPhx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @MarkinPhx    I'm sorry your Father's health has changed so that he needs to be in a more skilled facility; I'm glad the ratings are good.
> 
> Not to add to your anxiety, but it's not unusual for folks with dementia to have increased confusion and fear when moved to a new location.  Does your dad have some fave music he can take along?  Or perhaps a beloved photo or memento?
> 
> I hope the staff will receive him calmly and not put too much on him all at once.... Nothing like having a bunch of over-zealous-to-do-good people descending on a confused person, talking loudly (if he's not hard of hearing) and pushing all kinds of activities on him.
> 
> I hope I'm not stepping on your toes here... I just go into "RN mode" automatically lol.  I'm sure you know what's best for your Father, just trying to give some general help.


Thank you. It all went very well. He seemed to settle in OK to his new home. The staff is great and the few patients that I did see/meet seem to be taken care of very well. I was told that it's best I not visit him for at least a week so he can get used to his new surroundings. Makes sense to me. Now for the rest of the night I am going to create my own movie festival featuring Humphry Bogart


----------



## Kaila

It 's very good to hear, that went well, @MarkinPhx


----------



## PamfromTx

Cleaning.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well got up a lot earlier than I did yesterday, yesterday I didn't get up till 1:30 pm... Today we cleaned out our shed, basically, everything got thrown in there late last summer when we moved into this house, so we got it all cleaned up and organized... It's a huge shed now...

Then we went to Home Depot to look at railings, I want to put on one of those railings that are glass... Last weekend we had a cement pad up against our front steps because I think I will enjoy sitting out there, having a glass of whiskey on ice.. and waving to the neighbours as they go by.  Then we went to the dairy queen, and it was nowhere as good as it was a few weeks ago. Lorie and I and Carl, our 15-year-old pup went down to St. Lawerence and went for a walk, where Carl loves to put his paws in the water after our walk... We also read the posters about the Tall Ships coming to Brockville in two weeks, and that we need to get tickets to participate in that. Then we came home and ordered some Chinese food for dinner. And here we are now... 

Hope everyone else had a GREAT Friday also...
Cheers~


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Yesterday was a very lazy day so this morning I hit the floor running. I got up around midnight and rearranged some items in my storage closet, mainly to make it easier to reach the toilet paper bundles. Went down and did laundry in the middle of the night as always. That involves disinfecting every surface my clothes and I will touch. About mid morning I took out the recyclables, walked to a retail store looking for a bath mat (didn't find what I wanted) and then did my grocery shopping. After disinfecting the things that go in the fridge, I loaded the dishwasher and started drying clothes. I only put away the ones that go on hangers today....I was tired. Watched some T.V. and played Words With Friends.


----------



## Trish

Lovely sunny day today so we will be having a picnic along the river. Have a good day everyone


----------



## mike4lorie

Today,  Today I am planning to cut the grass, since, Yes again, tomorrow is supposed to rain... Put thicker wood on the steps on the deck that we built for the gazebo... But other than that Lorie has left for Ottawa to have a family meeting with her sisters about their Mom selling the house and moving into a retirement home. So Carl and I have stayed behind...

Have a GREAT day all...
Cheers~


----------



## Feelslikefar

Our son is treating us to the movie 'Top Gun: Maverick' this afternoon.

Think he is feeling a little guilty about not calling his Mother
as often as she feels is needed...

I'm just looking forward to the movie!


----------



## MarkinPhx

It is getting up to 114F today so I am going to hibernate inside today , working on DYI projects in my home that I have procrastinated doing for awhile now. Realistically, I will probably procrastinate again and just finish up watching The Lincoln Lawyer on Netflix.


----------



## dobielvr

Not sure how hot it's going to be today , but I'm getting an early start on cleaning and watering.
Gardener is coming this morning to mow the front yard and trim all the crabgrass growing in the lawn.

Will be home the rest of the day...the gas prices force me to.


----------



## hawkdon

I'm trying to find an agency that will come pick up these
little kitties and their momma....don't need whole herd of
wild strays in this area.......good luck to me!!!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Traveling to Colorado Springs today… 

Connection flight from Dallas-Fort Worth to CO Spgs just got change from 1pm departure to 3:15 pm.   
I feel some serious ppl watching coming on

Maybe I’ll try to place ppl in some of my fave literature. Is there a dashing Mr Darcy waiting in line at Starbucks? Is Lady Catherine de Bourgh boring everyone senseless in the waiting area? Perhaps a shy Ann Elliott helping a frazzled mother calm a fussy baby?

I have to make my own fun


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> Traveling to Colorado Springs today…
> 
> Connection flight from Dallas-Fort Worth to CO Spgs just got change from 1pm departure to 3:15 pm.
> I feel some serious ppl watching coming on
> 
> Maybe I’ll try to place ppl in some of my fave literature. Is there a dashing Mr Darcy waiting in line at Starbucks? Is Lady Catherine de Bourgh boring everyone senseless in the waiting area? Perhaps a shy Ann Elliott helping a frazzled mother calm a fussy baby?
> 
> I have to make my own fun


Haven’t spotted Mr Darcy, but “Mrs Pumfrey” from All Creatures Great and Small is waxing poetic and flowery about her disabled chihuahua in the waiting area …. Not quite the same age as the noble lady but still tending to kissy noises and an on-going commentary on the breed


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> My nails look red in that last pic they're not red they're orange


They look great!


----------



## JaniceM

Waiting for another UPS delivery.
If it shows up before too late, I might watch a movie on t.v.


----------



## Marie5656

Same stuff, different day. Talked with Julie. She is going to come out Monday, when I am out of Covid jail. Giving her my mailbox key so she can gather my mail. Then she will go up to my apartment to get my good walker, m y laptop and a few other things. She also said she would check my fridge to see if anything has gone bad. I have been here longer than expected


----------



## dobielvr

Marie5656 said:


> Same stuff, different day. Talked with Julie. She is going to come out Monday, when I am out of Covid jail. Giving her my mailbox key so she can gather my mail. Then she will go up to my apartment to get my good walker, m y laptop and a few other things. She also said she would check my fridge to see if anything has gone bad. I have been here longer than expected


Good idea about checking the fridge.
Don't know if I would have thought of that.


----------



## hollydolly

I've not done too much today...  organised some clothing into a different room wardrobe , did the usual chores...  cleaned this office room... made chicken, herb potatoes and snap on peas for dinner.. tied up the roses on the trellis.. 

Otherwise really nothing... tomorrow will be a different day


----------



## Blessed

bad migraine, sitting here with my ice cap on.  leftovers for dinner.


----------



## horseless carriage

We have been to RAF Weston, it was something of a part vintage nostalgia, part MG fun day. I'll let you know more next week. Here's a little taster:

It was about ten o'clock in the evening by the time we got home, now it's bath & bed in order to be up at silly o'clock in order to be on time to join all the other ancient MG's on a run, followed by lunch, fun and all the silly things that MG types do. Last time we gathered was back in 2019.


----------



## horseless carriage

Blessed said:


> bad migraine, sitting here with my ice cap on.  leftovers for dinner.



Take two of these, dissolved in water. 
Not on an empty stomach 
and be careful, they can be addictive.


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 224832
> Take two of these, dissolved in water.
> Not on an empty stomach
> and be careful, they can be addictive.


Thanks for the suggestion, I have never heard of it.  I get botox treatments for my chronic migraines.  I have tried many prescription medications that don't help or the side effects were bad.  I am under a neurologist's care for it.  I have pain pills for it but I try not to use them unless I have no choice.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Arrived in Colorado Spgs   This is leaving the airport


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Arrived in Colorado Spgs   This is leaving the airport
> 
> View attachment 224848


hopefully the sun will appear and you'll have the best time...


----------



## Jules

Had my second booster yesterday afternoon; had minor ache in the shot area.  It’s gone today.  Did some chores.  Walked along a nearby creek and thought I saw the young bear that‘s wandering our area - fortunately it was just a large dog.  The bears are all over town this year and I believe it’s because of the new organics system this spring.  Some people are bloody lazy about how they care for them.  Even though I needed a trip to the store for bread, I postponed it until tomorrow.  Also have been working on organizing the photos.  Maybe I’ll walk tonight before settling in for another hour for the latest episode of Bosch.


----------



## Lee

Still working on the finishing touches for the house, and will go out early this morning to weed the garden for green pickup tomorrow. 

Thinking ribs on the barby and beer for dinner as a reward.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jules said:


> Also have been working on organizing the photos.


Oh, my...this is something I really should do and soon. Every year, I think about it and tell myself it's "winter work" when I have to stay indoors more. Then winter comes. Then I forget about it. They aren't going to organize themselves!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Looks like a Netflix/Youtube day!!


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I will be doing today. It looks gloomy outside right now but that can change anytime or get worse. Coffee for now.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was awaken by the birdies this morning around 5:30,went back to sleep until 6:15
I walked down 3 flights of stairs went outside, then walked to the back of our community garden,watering some of the flowers/plants I've been assign to do
This morning,I'll be walking to/from my church{6 blocks} for our 10:30 service. My partial right knee  has felt better these past few weeks. I'm able to walk farther like I use to without the constant pain
The rest of my day read local paper, talk to my brother,maybe take another walk if it isn't raining


----------



## Liberty

Well, I smell an early morning drive to Lowes...the most frequented back pool door knob/lock fell apart.
Other than that and watering, plan to decide what to fix for dinner and  have a tv binge watching day!


----------



## Mizmo

*I don't know yet..*..


----------



## Trila

I finished my coffee and just got back from taking Chelveston down to the pond. Next will be breakfast. Then, let Chelveston back into the chicken yard, and off to the roller rink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry....no time to read posts this morning. Enjoy your day!


----------



## hollydolly

It's a beautiful day but I've stayed home because I need to get the painting finished on the doors.. Just painted another coat , hopefully the last, and while that's been  drying, I pulled some weeds from the borders  in the garden...

Last night I cleared a big box of items from the sideboard.. They are all good items nothing to throw away but they need to be in their right homes.. I found 2 dozen loose postcards from around the world people have sent me which haven't found their way into my Postcard albums..  and some hard copy photos that I took of my o/h's Vintage VW camper Van just after he'd finished renovating it.. ... 122 year old 1st edition British newspaper ( which I've posted on the 'what's the oldest thing in your house'' thread... ...  and lots of hard copy photographs of my daughter which have to go into the photos box.. 

I was able to empty that big box and make more space in the sideboard..


----------



## Em in Ohio

Marie5656 said:


> Ok, got out of bed. Walked to the window and looked outside. Walked to the doorway of my room and peeked into the hallway. Then back to the window. Now I am sitting.


I'm so happy that you kept your sense of humor through all your trials and tribulations!


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> It's a beautiful day but I've stayed home because I need to get the painting finished on the doors.. Just painted another coat , hopefully the last, and while that's been  drying, I pulled some weeds from the borders  in the garden...
> 
> Last night I cleared a big box of items from the sideboard.. They are all good items nothing to throw away but they need to be in their right homes.. I found 2 dozen loose postcards from around the world people have sent me which haven't found their way into my Postcard albums..  and some hard copy photos that I took of my o/h's Vintage VW camper Van jut after he'd finished renovating it.. ... 122 year old 1st edition British newspaper ( which I've posted on the 'what's the oldest thing in your house'' thread... ...  and lots of hard copy photographs of my daughter which have to go into the photos box..
> 
> I was able to empty that big box and make more space in the sideboard..


Just want to say, I really love your updated image - such a lovely smile, as I requested, haha!


----------



## Em in Ohio

I'm just waiting to see if my outdoor helper calls to say he is available to work.  If so, cleaning out the waterfall pond is tops on the to-do list today.  Second is coating the dog's fencing in rubberized paint.  Then, there are the weeds - SO MANY weeds!


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> Just want to say, I really love your updated image - such a lovely smile, as I requested, haha!


thanks Em... I think it looks more like a sneer.. but it wasn't...


----------



## Packerjohn

Going to visit my X wife's grave.  She is buried with her mother.  I have outlived 2 women that I was married to.  I sure don't know why?  The 1st wife was almost 6 years younger and the 2nd was 5 years older.  I'm still around.  I really can't figure it out why?  It might be the rum I drank over the years, the daily walks, the singing and playing guitar or the great passion to travel and see the world but here I am; still kicking.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Got around to using my new watch repair kit and changed the batteries and cleaned
these three watches.
Not anything special, but I like them.




Tools worked great, but the old eyes told me it was time to take a break before moving on.

This is my favorite, a Seiko Flightmaster Pilot chronograph.
( still searching for a new Bezel for this one )


----------



## Georgiagranny

Too hot to work in the garden. Too boring to sit indoors.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've just had dinner, and did the laundry..we ll lets' face it, the machine does the laundry,...  but  now I've had dinner, washed up, put the washing in the dryer .. and it's 7.25 and still gloriously sunny..

I painted a door today, and it's absolutely awful. I have no idea what's gone wrong. It's not like I've never painted a door before, but for some reason despite good quality brush, and the same of paint.. it's patchy and awful... . I've got to do it again, and I've got the hump about it, because it's tedious in the extreme to paint around those fancy panels


----------



## David777

Today Sunday June 12, 2022.  

Since my ac doesn't run, got up at dawn to open a couple windows and front door to let cooler air in as we here in California have been in a heat wave over 90F last 2 days.  Outside was 68F so that brought temps indoors down to 74F and not as warm with low 80F's today.  

Yesterday hiked local streets in just shorts a bit too long so slight reddened sunburn on top of shoulders thus a bit of aloe vera.  Took quick cool shower then drove the one mile to church for a pleasant 45 minute mass with singing.   Good people I love.

Back home fixed my 4 plex unit garbage corral door latch that required drilling new holes in the door that apparently warps. Met new twentysomething couple Lucus and Ava that just bought a unit next door that are also backpacking enthusiasts.

Then posted some on an outdoor enthusiast web site.  Noon now, 80F outside and still 76F inside.  

Not a breakfast person so lunch will be first meal. Tossed a 12oz package of frozen broccoli florets in my new Hamilton Beach microwave I'll add mayo and salt to and wash down with cold milk.  Later dinner is likely a fat sweet potato I also just bought at a Walmart Neighborhood Market.  

This afternoon expect to continue reading Ray Kurzweil's, The Singularity is Near" that I just might finish and a wee bit of online posting during breaks.  Big event is Dead&Co concert tomorrow at 7pm.


----------



## horseless carriage

You can just make out my lady standing by our MG. We were on the run around The New Forest today.
What a glorious day it was too. Both of us in period dress, but what caused the greatest stir was her 
seamed stockings.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've painted the door again..took me almost an hour, so I'll let that dry overnight and see how it's come out.


----------



## jet

just watered the tatties,its been a dry week,and next week a scorcher


----------



## Furryanimal

This will come as a surprise....I went to the cricket


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After church my daughter and I drive to the historical part of Colorado Spgs and poked around in the shops.  Of course, lovely/whimsical/fun local crafts, jewelry and art by local artisans.  The only thing I really wanted was a turquoise bracelet that was made by Native Americans but the price tag was just too dear   Came home and took a nap, now planning our dinner outing, possibly Napalese?  Love trying different cuisines.


----------



## Kaila

@Marie5656
If they don't let you out, tomorrow, let us know, and we'll all help you stage a break-outta-there!  
Perhaps we could all enter the rehab facility wearing zoo animal costumes, toss you one, to don quickly, and then you just follow the end of the line of us, parading out the front door!

Which animal costume would you like best?


----------



## Kaila

Btw, Sorry those are the only ones we had leftover, that no one else chose,  @Marie5656 
But we will get you out of there!


----------



## Lee

I weeded early this morning, planted a second time for radishes and mesclun mix. Froze some spinach for soups this winter.

Finished painting.....finally.

Fell asleep reading a book only to be woken after 10 minutes with a wet nose and two staring eyes......Riley must have thought I had passed away as I never, ever sleep during the day.....guess he wanted to make sure where his next meal was coming from.


----------



## Pecos

This is laundry day for me, and I am cleaning out old files as part of preparations to move from South Carolina to Washington State. I got through my stepfather's estate file, the file I had on a property I once owned in Oregon, the file on a house in Virginia that I sold 27 years ago, and then the files that I had one my last four dogs. It was gut wrenching cleaning out the pet files with all the vet visits and remembering those precious moments, but you don't know joy unless you also know sadness. I brought those files down to just a couple of mementos and photos.

Our heat index was 99F today and will be worse tomorrow, so staying cool is very high on my list of priorities.

Unfortunately, I have a water leak in the main feed line from the street into the house. It is leaking at a rate of almost one gallon a minute, so my water bill is terrible. Thus far, (with the help of special detection equipment) the leak has been isolated to about ten feet before connecting to the house. Unfortunately, that leak is also at least six feet down in the ground and covered with tree roots and a sidewalk. This is proving to be a very expensive leak and tomorrow the plumbers are bringing in an excavation machine to get down that far. I will be very happy when this is finally fixed as right now my water bill is nearly $200 a month higher than normal. Home ownership isn't always fun, or cheap.

No, the last four days and the next two are not fun times. So far, the landscaping has not been chewed up too bad.


----------



## Marie5656

Tomorrow is my official Covid free day. Meaning I can leave the confines of this room. Therapy promised a long walk up and down the hallway. Yay


----------



## Marie5656

Kaila said:


> @Marie5656
> If they don't let you out, tomorrow, let us know, and we'll all help you stage a break-outta-there!
> Perhaps we could all enter the rehab facility wearing zoo animal costumes, toss you one, to don quickly, and then you just follow the end of the line of us, parading out the front door!
> 
> Which animal costume would you like best?


Great. Can I be a monkey???


----------



## palides2021

Pecos said:


> This is laundry day for me, and I am cleaning out old files as part of preparations to move from South Carolina to Washington State. I got through my stepfather's estate file, the file I had on a property I once owned in Oregon, the file on a house in Virginia that I sold 27 years ago, and then the files that I had one my last four dogs. It was gut wrenching cleaning out the pet files with all the vet visits and remembering those precious moments, but you don't know joy unless you also know sadness. I brought those files down to just a couple of mementos and photos.
> 
> Our heat index was 99F today and will be worse tomorrow, so staying cool is very high on my list of priorities.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a water leak in the main feed line from the street into the house. It is leaking at a rate of almost one gallon a minute, so my water bill is terrible. Thus far, (with the help of special detection equipment) the leak has been isolated to about ten feet before connecting to the house. Unfortunately, that leak is also at least six feet down in the ground and covered with tree roots and a sidewalk. This is proving to be a very expensive leak and tomorrow the plumbers are bringing in an excavation machine to get down that far. I will be very happy when this is finally fixed as right now my water bill is nearly $200 a month higher than normal. Home ownership isn't always fun, or cheap.
> 
> No, the last four days and the next two are not fun times. So far, the landscaping has not been chewed up too bad.


Sorry that you are having this water leak in the main feed! But it is good you are getting it repaired, not only for your water bill, but especially if you are planning to move! I also agree with you about home ownership. To maintain a house takes money, time, and effort, and this increases the longer you stay and the older the home!


----------



## Leann

I wish I could claim that I accomplished a lot today but truth is, I had little energy and actually took a nap for 2.5 hours. Not at all like my usual self so I'm not sure what to chalk it up to. Maybe/probably old age.


----------



## Trila

Packerjohn said:


> Going to visit my X wife's grave.  She is buried with her mother.  I have outlived 2 women that I was married to.  I sure don't know why?  The 1st wife was almost 6 years younger and the 2nd was 5 years older.  I'm still around.  I really can't figure it out why?  It might be the rum I drank over the years, the daily walks, the singing and playing guitar or the great passion to travel and see the world but here I am; still kicking.


That's just it....you know how to keep going and _live_ your life!  Good for you!


----------



## Blessed

Em in Ohio said:


> Just want to say, I really love your updated image - such a lovely smile, as I requested, haha!



Must say it made me depressed, she looks way to young to be on this forum!


----------



## Blessed

Finally gave up and took a xanax to get the panic attacks to stop. Laid down, slept until 6PM. Got up had "breakfast", took a shower, got dressed.  Went to the grocery about 10PM to get bacon at $3.00lb.  Got 8lbs to restock the freezer.  That will take me through the summer until the next good sale.


----------



## Furryanimal

Same as yesterday......


----------



## Trish

Another lovely day today so I am going for a walk along the river which will take me to the shops.  Have a good day folks


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Must say it made me depressed, she looks way to young to be on this forum!


lol...thank you... I'm 67... but I;d love to be too young...


----------



## Sliverfox

Today  looks to be warm & busy.

Hope to wash our sheets,, maybe hang them out.
Bought lots of strawberries Sunday,,plan on making  freezer jam out of them.


----------



## fatboy

going to mow before it gets too hot


----------



## Liberty

The "every morning" watering. 

Did I say we need rain?  LOL!


----------



## Packerjohn

My lovely daughter gave me an early Father's Day card and a coupon for $25 @ Tim Horton's for coffee.  Today I am continuing my Alaskan Trip as I travel from Edmonton, Alberta to Grande Prairie, Alberta.  Google says it's 4.5 hours driving time which for me means at least 6 hours as I like to stop and "smell those proverbial flowers" along the way.  At my age, WHY RUSH?


----------



## Trila

It was a sunny and humid 103°F (39.4C) yesterday, with a heat index of 109°F (42.7C) yesterday. We are expecting close to the same thing for the next 10 days!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yikes!

I had a great weekend, hardly did any work....all play! I just skated & skated...so much fun! .

I'm hoping to come back, after I catch up on what everyone has been doing.





 Bye, for now!


----------



## Pepper

SSDD
After several years of not smoking I am craving and can't get it off my mind.  Trying to keep busy doing other things.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I'm researching treatments for post-covid dizziness, practicing eye movements and balance exercises, and waiting for a family member to bring me Benadryl.


----------



## GoneFishin

Got my lottery tickets for the week and had a tire fixed.


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 2.15pm here... it's a nice day but not super hot like it's going to be for the rest of the week.
 I painted the doors again..I could see in the daylight where it was patchy so I've gone over them again... very tedious... *sigh*..I really hate painting, I wish I'd never started it. It's not like they needed it, they just looked a little flat/cream rather than white ''.. so I thought I'd brighten them up... stupid move.. 

Just called the hair salon to get my hair done.. but they're going to ring me back because they're not sure if they can fit me in . They're affiliated to a college so this is the last week of term, and the beauty/hair salon only opens during term time.. 

Tomorrow or Wednesday as it's going to be super hot,I've decided I'm going swimming first thing... . the nearest open air pool is a 40 mile round trip... and much as I would like to go in the middle of the day when it's super hot, it will be packed like sardines, so it's impossible to swim... so early morning , it will have to be..  I so miss my pool in Spain... out of the shower into the pool, several times a day if I feel like it..


----------



## hollydolly

Update..I mowed the lawn and thought I'd turn the hose on.. and for some reason the hose that attaches to the tap under the sink and the other end to the hose reel  wouldn't seal properly,  and I didn't notice , and when I turned the tap on it flooded the under sink cupboard and the kitchen floor , I had to use loads of towels to clean it all up, and ultimately didn't get the watering done.. 

Not sure how I can find out what's causing the leak...

Think this week has been the wrong week for me to be D-I-Y'ing..


----------



## Lee

GoneFishin said:


> Got my lottery tickets for the week and had a tire fixed.



Speaking of lottery tickets, we went for a 3o minute drive to Grave Diggerz where I like to pick them up when I have a hunch.

Grave Diggerz is now closed on Monday.....bummer

And yes there is such a place called Grave Diggerz.....google it if you don't believe me.

But I did go to a store on the way back where perennials were 60% off. Guess what I bought.


----------



## Blessed

Pepper said:


> SSDD
> After several years of not smoking I am craving and can't get it off my mind.  Trying to keep busy doing other things.



I quit a year ago, yet that beast keeps following me around, I just keep on walking, don't look back.  He won't catch you!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm having a moment. A long, long moment. For as long as I can remember, most people just refuse to learn to pronounce my name. Europeans, Canadians and people from the Caribbean have no problem whatsoever, but Americans? Pffft. And yanno what? I'm darned tired of it. I make an effort to learn to pronounce and spell the names of others, why can't they do the same for me?

You wouldn't believe the variations. Audrey. Ann-dree-a. Ann-dray-a. Unn-dree-a. Unn-dray-a. Ann-dree. ANN-dree-a.

My name is a very common man's name, especially in the South. It's French. The feminine version simply has another "e" added to it with the accent aigu the same as in a man's name, over the first e. The pronunciation is exactly the same as the masculine version.

I tried explaining this to my DD, but she just doesn't get it. My kids all have very common and easy to spell and pronounce names for the simple reason that I didn't want them to go through life being addressed by names that aren't their names. DD says "What's the big deal?" Well, yanno, she's never had to live with it; there's no mistaking her name nor mistaking any way but one to pronounce it. Same thing with my sons.

I'm tempted to have my name badge at work changed to "Gramma".


----------



## Leann

Usual morning chores around the house then off to the dentist for cleaning and check-up. Ran a few errands afterwards while I was out. Returned home, made dinner for myself and the fur baby and now on to some manuscript editing I've been asked to do. Later, an evening walk with the dog, assuming the oppressively hot temps have dropped a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm having a moment. A long, long moment. For as long as I can remember, most people just refuse to learn to pronounce my name. Europeans, Canadians and people from the Caribbean have no problem whatsoever, but Americans? Pffft. And yanno what? I'm darned tired of it. I make an effort to learn to pronounce and spell the names of others, why can't they do the same for me?
> 
> You wouldn't believe the variations. Audrey. Ann-dree-a. Ann-dray-a. Unn-dree-a. Unn-dray-a. Ann-dree. ANN-dree-a.
> 
> My name is a very common man's name, especially in the South. It's French. The feminine version simply has another "e" added to it with the accent aigu the same as in a man's name, over the first e. The pronunciation is exactly the same as the masculine version.
> 
> I tried explaining this to my DD, but she just doesn't get it. My kids all have very common and easy to spell and pronounce names for the simple reason that I didn't want them to go through life being addressed by names that aren't their names. DD says "What's the big deal?" Well, yanno, she's never had to live with it; there's no mistaking her name nor mistaking any way but one to pronounce it. Same thing with my sons.
> 
> I'm tempted to have my name badge at work changed to "Gramma".


so what IS your name ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly   je m'appelle Andrée, mein Name ist Andrée, mi nombre es Andrée.


----------



## hollydolly

Andrée, oh oui..facile à prononcer en Anglais


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly One would think so!


----------



## Geezer Garage

This morning I hooked up the big trailer to the truck, and mounted the 12klb winch on it, for a trip to Craig to pick up the body parts, and bed for my 66 Ford pickup From the A**H%*! who has been supposed to be painting it for the last SIX YEARS. He did the cab, less front clip and doors four years ago. I've been waiting on the rest ever since, and finally have had enough excuses, and will finish it myself. Loaded two 55 gal drums in the back of the truck. One for summer diesel, and one for regular gas for the mowers, and will fill them up on my way back.
  This afternoon I'm doing some finishing touches on the garage doors, and doing the bi-daily vacuuming of dog, and old man hair.



http://imgur.com/poORbyD




http://imgur.com/t2bVGYF


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> This morning I hooked up the big trailer to the truck, and mounted the 12klb winch on it, for a trip to Craig to pick up the body parts, and bed for my 66 Ford pickup From the A**H%*! who has been supposed to be painting it for the last SIX YEARS. He did the cab, less front clip and doors four years ago. I've been waiting on the rest ever since, and finally have had enough excuses, and will finish it myself. Loaded two 55 gal drums in the back of the truck. One for summer diesel, and one for regular gas for the mowers, and will fill them up on my way back.
> This afternoon I'm doing some finishing touches on the garage doors, and doing the bi-daily vacuuming of dog, and old man hair.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/poORbyD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/t2bVGYF


Very nice wood door. Does it open left-to-right or top-to-bottom? I assume you built it, yes?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Thanks. It's really a Frankenstein of sorts. This has been a project that has taken a stupid amount of time, but in the end I'm really glad that I followed the idea that first came to me when I was considering the options. I will be doing an in detail account of the process in the diary section in a few days, or so.


----------



## Lee

Geezer, nice garage door.....and I like your dog too, so cute.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A day off. Um. So much for the fixed schedule that I was promised. It's gonna be one of the only two temperatures we have in the summer. We have hot. We have hotter. Today will be a repeat of yesterday: hotter. There are things to do in the garden so I have to get a wiggle on to get showered and dressed and get out there before the sun moves around to the garden and the heat becomes unbearable. It's the kind of heat that hits you in the face as soon as you step out the door.

When it's too hot to stay outdoors, there are indoor things that need to be done. In the air conditioning.


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 4:30 sort of went back to sleep until 6am
My early morning walk walk downstairs to  our community garden when I watered the plants/flowers,then walked 3 times around the garden circle walked back up 3 flights of stairs to my apt
 This morning, my friend, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' today  to the $ store I need to get some cards,line paper,pens. The stores are now charging $1.25 which is ok,lot cheaper than other places
 The rest of my day read NYT/local paper, hope to get another walk in as well


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Geezer Garage I like your dog. I also like your handiwork.

DD has started working at her half-day-a-week job two half days. Today is one of them. I'd like to run some errands this afternoon, but it will be too darned hot by the time she gets home. It's already way too hot. Not quite 10am and it's 87 with a "feels like" temp of 99. Swell. Glad I got my garden stuff done early.

So about 15 minutes of tidying up, another 15 minutes of attacking the budget and reconciling the checking account. Now what? Looks like a day spent in front of the TV and solitaire on the laptop.

ETA: 
Oh! I just thought of something interesting to do! Why not empty out the freezer (it's just the one over the fridge...nothing big) and see what surprises live in there? DD doesn't cook. When I cook, it's almost always just for myself. If I cook for all of us, it's something that's consumed in one meal so there's nothing in there that's been leftover since...hmm...maybe Thanksgiving? Christmas? There might be something in there that's recognizable, maybe even edible.

Yup. That's what's gonna get done.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The freezer yielded:
a 3lb bottom round roast
three packages of two each chicken breasts
a half pound of ground round
a loaf of bread
a half loaf of bread (half a loaf is better than none?)
a half loaf of raisin bread
a package of Monterey Jack cheese
two burritos
two packages of Stouffer's creamed chipped beef
various and assorted packages of veggies
a big container of mashed potatoes...yup...leftover from Thanksgiving and they're still good
a partially-used container of Cool Whip
three Already Ready frozen pie crusts that DGD was going to use for pies at Christmas...she changed her mind

Chicken breasts and ground round are all dated 11-1-21, the roast dated 1-9-22. Roast is in the fridge to defrost, then be cooked in the crock pot and shredded for sandwiches. Guess something needs to be done with the chicken breasts and the ground round, and soon.

One of the packages of Stouffer's chipped beef is gonna be lunch with peas added to it and served over toast...heaven knows there's plenty of bread for toast

I was able to identify everything in there! Yay me.

ETA: I forgot...half a Stollen leftover from Christmas and a package of blueberry scones.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well I don’t know exactly what today holds in store (still waiting for daughter to appear from her bedroom—I’ve been up for three hours lol) but at least the vey warm temps have dissipated (this mornings temps were in the 50s) so whether we manage to get to Garden the Gods or just poke around the the show in Manitou Spgs, we will have a pretty day for it.


----------



## katlupe

I went to the store this morning on my mobility chair to get some much needed rabbit food. At two we are having Bingo downstairs in the community room. Other than that, not making plans.


----------



## Bella




----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a really hot  sunny day today with no breeze... I drove  over to the next large town  to get my car washed , and pick up a big bag of Compost from the hardware store next door..... I asked the guy in the shop if he would load it into my car and he did bless him.  
When I got home I got the sack barrow  and hauled the compost out of the boot, and onto the barrow and strung a bungee cord around it, but it was still too heavy for me to haul up onto the kerb, so I hailed a passing young  lad, head and shoulders bigger than me  who was walking with his girlfriend home from school...to haul it into the rear garden for me.. his teen girlfriend found it all extraordinarily funny and he was embarrassed, but I gave him a couple of quid for  doing it, and he was happy .

Drove further north .. after the car got washed,  about a 50 miles round trip... and got all the supermarket shopping.. checked the prices of Mayo while I was in the store.. and an 800g Jar .. is £3.00.. just as a comparison to US prices... 

The store had a sale on of Garden ornaments so I got some  Rabbits...squirrel.. Bluebird for the fence.. some gnomes... I've put them out there and tomorrow I'll find places for them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Got myself a KFC when I was out and got out of the car and sat in the shade at a table...watching the world go by for 15 minutes 


While I was in the supermarket, a woman walked up behind me , and complimented me on the top I was wearing... how nice was that ?..   she said 'can I just say how much that top suits you'' ?.. well  that was very kind of her I thought..  

 it's so hot today it's dinner time but I'm not hungry, when I got home I drank 2 cups of cold coke.. and now I'm gassed out..


----------



## Lee

Drove to the big city, went to 3 different pet stores and scrounged enough cat food to get him through a couple of weeks. This pet food shortage hopefully will end soon

Went to the doc, watched hubby cringe getting his shot. Then I got scolded by the doc when I asked for a script refill because he looked at my chart and realized I should have had that refill about 5 weeks ago. The excuse of forgetting to take the pills don't fly with him. After the scolding I muttered something about not needing what he calls a preventative cholesteral something or other.....he glared.....I shrugged.

Hit Costco......broke the bank as usual

And bought a fern at Sobeys on the way home. Potted it when I got home, and now I am here.


----------



## Leann

Usual daily chores finally done. Now, for some odd reason, I decided to sort through a small cubby that is in a table in my living room. The cubby has a door so its contents aren't visible. I haven't been in it for at least a year so I forgot that I had stored all kinds of notepads, scissors, stamps, return address labels, envelopes, etc.,  in there. I have duplicates and triplicates of all of that in a drawer in my craft room/office. That has led me down a rabbit hole and now I have five different areas disturbed as I sort through multiple drawers and small cabinets to consolidate contents. 

If anyone needs me later on, check the attic or basement. I'll probably be sorting Christmas stuff


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Drove to the big city, went to 3 different pet stores and scrounged enough cat food to get him through a couple of weeks. This pet food shortage hopefully will end soon
> 
> Went to the doc, watched hubby cringe getting his shot. Then I got scolded by the doc when I asked for a script refill because he looked at my chart and realized I should have had that refill about 5 weeks ago. The excuse of forgetting to take the pills don't fly with him. After the scolding I muttered something about not needing what he calls a preventative cholesteral something or other.....he glared.....I shrugged.
> 
> Hit Costco......broke the bank as usual
> 
> And bought a fern at Sobeys on the way home. Potted it when I got home, and now I am here.


why is there a pet food shortage there Lee ?.. any ideas ?


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Usual daily chores finally done. Now, for some odd reason, I decided to sort through a small cubby that is in a table in my living room. The cubby has a door so its contents aren't visible. I haven't been in it for at least a year so I forgot that I had stored all kinds of notepads, scissors, stamps, return address labels, envelopes, etc.,  in there. I have duplicates and triplicates of all of that in a drawer in my craft room/office. That has led me down a rabbit hole and now I have five different areas disturbed as I sort through multiple drawers and small cabinets to consolidate contents.
> 
> If anyone needs me later on, check the attic or basement. I'll probably be sorting Christmas stuff


Ok Alice... don't forget to look for the Cheshire Cat while you're down there..


----------



## Sliverfox

Made two batches of strawberry freezer jam.

Probably make a batch of peach jam when peach season arrives.

Took inventory of  frozen peaches,,looks like, we will need  some to  freeze.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> The freezer yielded:
> a 3lb bottom round roast
> three packages of two each chicken breasts
> a half pound of ground round
> a loaf of bread
> a half loaf of bread (half a loaf is better than none?)
> a half loaf of raisin bread
> a package of Monterey Jack cheese
> two burritos
> two packages of Stouffer's creamed chipped beef
> various and assorted packages of veggies
> a big container of mashed potatoes...yup...leftover from Thanksgiving and they're still good
> a partially-used container of Cool Whip
> three Already Ready frozen pie crusts that DGD was going to use for pies at Christmas...she changed her mind
> 
> Chicken breasts and ground round are all dated 11-1-21, the roast dated 1-9-22. Roast is in the fridge to defrost, then be cooked in the crock pot and shredded for sandwiches. Guess something needs to be done with the chicken breasts and the ground round, and soon.
> 
> One of the packages of Stouffer's chipped beef is gonna be lunch with peas added to it and served over toast...heaven knows there's plenty of bread for toast
> 
> I was able to identify everything in there! Yay me.
> 
> ETA: I forgot...half a Stollen leftover from Christmas and a package of blueberry scones.


That's quite a lot in the freezer, there!
Does your freezer have an extension into and thru the wall behind it?

I hope you found something you could cook and enjoy eating, amongst that treasure chest!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Remember when we used to be able to sleep in half the day? Let her enjoy it while she can, which I know you are doing.



CinnamonSugar said:


> Well I don’t know exactly what today holds in store (still waiting for daughter to appear from her bedroom—I’ve been up for three hours lol) but at least the vey warm temps have dissipated (this mornings temps were in the 50s) so whether we manage to get to Garden the Gods or just poke around the the show in Manitou Spgs, we will have a pretty day for it.


----------



## Leann

Leann said:


> Usual daily chores finally done. Now, for some odd reason, I decided to sort through a small cubby that is in a table in my living room. The cubby has a door so its contents aren't visible. I haven't been in it for at least a year so I forgot that I had stored all kinds of notepads, scissors, stamps, return address labels, envelopes, etc.,  in there. I have duplicates and triplicates of all of that in a drawer in my craft room/office. That has led me down a rabbit hole and now I have five different areas disturbed as I sort through multiple drawers and small cabinets to consolidate contents.
> 
> If anyone needs me later on, check the attic or basement. I'll probably be sorting Christmas stuff


And this is how it turned out......

I went through the five drawers and cabinets to sort out duplicate and triplicate office things I no longer needed and put them in my box for charity (I keep a box out in the garage and when it's full, I take it to the charity shop). While I was going through all of this stuff, I came across a ChapStick which I never used but it reminded me that I had a few more in my make-up drawer. I went to check and sure enough, there were five more in there. Then I started playing with make-up to figure out what I really use and what should be discarded. I must have had a dozen tubes of mascaras, at least 30 tubes of lipstick/gloss, four or five different varieties of foundation and umpteen makeup brushes. If I had the presence of mind, I would have taken a photo of myself with a face full of this stuff. Then I scooped it all up and threw it out. I only kept what I really like and use. I had to wash it off with one of the four different facial cleansers I have (I kept all of those) and as I was patting my face dry, I remembered that I had towels in the dryer so I went downstairs to get those and bring them upstairs to fold and put away. I was thinking about what to have for dinner as I was folding towels and remembered I had made some scones a few days back and froze some. That would make a nice dessert. So I went to the kitchen to retrieve one to thaw and that is how I got around to cleaning and reorganizing the freezer.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I'm kind of surprised you didn't get the clean shaven garden gnomes Holly.  



hollydolly said:


> The store had a sale on of Garden ornaments so I got some Rabbits...squirrel.. Bluebird for the fence.. some gnomes... I've put them out there and tomorrow I'll find places for them..


----------



## Packerjohn

Drove from Grand Prairie to Fort St. John.  I have traveled the world but I have never seen so many rednecks as I have for the last 2 days.  They would put all the rednecks in Texas to shame.  Our "rednecks" have the meanest looking trucks, the trucks with the most dirt, the trucks with the biggest ATV on the back,  the trucks with the loudest mufflers and they drive the fastest.  Apparently, they are making good money in the oil and gas exploration.  I have given Grand Prairie, Alberta, the much deserved title, "Redneck Capitol of the World."

If you love rednecks, "COME ON DOWN"  I guarantee you wouldn't be disappointed!


----------



## PamfromTx

I was able to chat with my oldest sister; it was wonderful.  She's a stroke survivor and has a difficult time communicating... whether it be typing and/or speaking.   Doesn't like to talk on phone.


----------



## katlupe

Gathering up my laundry to do today. Our dryers have been raised a quarter but I only use them for bedding and towels. I think I have four loads to do today. Then going to be experimenting with the Presto Stuffler I just got yesterday. Right now I am going through a file folder that is full of instruction manuals from various items I have bought. Getting rid of the ones I do not need or want. I also have some boards to carry out to the dumpster that are in my storage locker right now. I need to make room down there.


----------



## Marie5656

Got showered and dressed.  Sat outside a while.  Going to have a case review to see when I can get out.  I successfully achieved sitting up in bed unassisted, and swinging my legs over the edge unassisted. Then I dressed up mostly on my own. Another goal.  
I also now have my laptop, as opposed to using my tablet and phone


----------



## Pepper

Will be all day at son's with grandson   Staying for dinner, we are having Mexican


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> And this is how it turned out......
> 
> I went through the five drawers and cabinets to sort out duplicate and triplicate office things I no longer needed and put them in my box for charity (I keep a box out in the garage and when it's full, I take it to the charity shop). While I was going through all of this stuff, I came across a ChapStick which I never used but it reminded me that I had a few more in my make-up drawer. I went to check and sure enough, there were five more in there. Then I started playing with make-up to figure out what I really use and what should be discarded. I must have had a dozen tubes of mascaras, at least 30 tubes of lipstick/gloss, four or five different varieties of foundation and umpteen makeup brushes. If I had the presence of mind, I would have taken a photo of myself with a face full of this stuff. Then I scooped it all up and threw it out. I only kept what I really like and use. I had to wash it off with one of the four different facial cleansers I have (I kept all of those) and as I was patting my face dry, I remembered that I had towels in the dryer so I went downstairs to get those and bring them upstairs to fold and put away. I was thinking about what to have for dinner as I was folding towels and remembered I had made some scones a few days back and froze some. That would make a nice dessert. So I went to the kitchen to retrieve one to thaw and that is how I got around to cleaning and reorganizing the freezer.


hahaha... sister from another mister....


----------



## hollydolly

It's 3.45pm...on another Hot day , and I've been out ..down at the river where our boat is moored.. and there's 2 riverside pubs... I had a drink at one pub.... took some photos then walked along the towpath to the second pub about a mile away...  and took some photos of people in hired boats on the canal.. then walked for an hour and a half through the woods, along the canal side.. and back to the second riverside pub for an ice cold coke.. 

The photos are just downloading to my computer now.. because I ran out of charge otherwise they would have automatically loaded to my computer while I took them ..but here's some of the first one.. I'll upload them to the photo thread later, once I've been out and got a little bit of gardening down.. 

This is the weir..at the canal.. and opposite in this pic you'll see the first riverside pub...  about 15 minutes from my house by car.. 






This is taken from the outside courtyard of the pub when I was having a drink.. and a small   private hire canal boat moored up at the pub... .. people can rent these little boats for a day or 1/2 a day.. and it's cheaper to rent as a group.. but I couldn't believe my eyes when 12 people got out... lol... must have cost them pennies each.. ...it was funny to watch them trying to moor up, because none of them had any idea how to do it.. but eventually they managed...











another 7 of them in the galley....


----------



## Mizmo

Today I had to pay a visit to family Doc re this white  pimple on my eyebrow which he saw last year and is growing and now am being referred again to plastic surgeon for removal.
More waiting... !!

He just does not know what it is.  He says it is not same as one that was on thumb but had no idea how to treat.

He really was quite abrupt with me and we know why ......my pimples scare him.

Anyway he left it up to* me *to decide if I wanted to have it taken off and I said yes I guess I have to since it is getting bigger and you cannot do anything about it.  He gave me no direction whatsoever as to what was best and of course referring me to surgeon takes it right out of his hands....just what he wanted !

I also said I was just about ready for annual checkup and prescription renewal and  he said there will be no medical check up just have pharmacy call for renewal. No blood work, xray etc. 

This medical system of ours has completely tanked for the elderly as far as I am concerned.....

Well off for a coffee...might help


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Today I had to pay a visit to family Doc re this white  pimple on my eyebrow which he saw last year and is growing and now am being referred again to plastic surgeon for removal.
> More waiting... !!
> 
> He just does not know what it is.  He says it is not same as one that was on thumb but had no idea how to treat.
> 
> He really was quite abrupt with me and we know why ......my pimples scare him.View attachment 225312
> 
> Anyway he left it up to* me *to decide if I wanted to have it taken off and I said yes I guess I have to since it is getting bigger and you cannot do anything about it.  He gave me no direction whatsoever as to what was best and of course referring me to surgeon takes it right out of his hands....just what he wanted !
> 
> I also said I was just about ready for annual checkup and prescription renewal and  he said there will be no medical check up just have pharmacy call for renewal. No blood work, xray etc.
> 
> This medical system of ours has completely tanked for the elderly as far as I am concerned.....View attachment 225314
> 
> Well off for a coffee...might help
> View attachment 225313


It sounds like you need a new physician! I'm surprised you weren't sent to a skin specialist.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly. With all the waterways and trees and hot weather, do you have an abundance of bugs, especially biting bugs like mosquitoes?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> Today I had to pay a visit to family Doc re this white  pimple on my eyebrow which he saw last year and is growing and now am being referred again to plastic surgeon for removal.
> More waiting... !!
> 
> He just does not know what it is.  He says it is not same as one that was on thumb but had no idea how to treat.
> 
> He really was quite abrupt with me and we know why ......my pimples scare him.View attachment 225312
> 
> Anyway he left it up to* me *to decide if I wanted to have it taken off and I said yes I guess I have to since it is getting bigger and you cannot do anything about it.  He gave me no direction whatsoever as to what was best and of course referring me to surgeon takes it right out of his hands....just what he wanted !
> 
> I also said I was just about ready for annual checkup and prescription renewal and  he said there will be no medical check up just have pharmacy call for renewal. No blood work, xray etc.
> 
> This medical system of ours has completely tanked for the elderly as far as I am concerned.....View attachment 225314
> 
> Well off for a coffee...might help
> View attachment 225313


Lord help, @Mizmo !  Ack, this just makes my blood boil !!!   I’d be asking how in the world he passed his boards to be a doctor!


----------



## jet

stayed in bed with chest infection grrrr


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> It sounds like you need a new physician! I'm surprised you weren't sent to a skin specialist.


   Well i did have dermatologist for years as I have had many skin cancers but I was told by family Doc that I had signed myself off which I did *not!*!   You see, the skin guy was involved with the thumb issue too.  Seems I could wait up to a year to get re assigned to him or to any other by which time this pimple could be huge, ......the thumb all over again.  They all stick together.  That is why I opted to have it removed.

 I will probably have to pay for the procedure as the referral is to a plastic surgery clinic and it looks to me like they only do cosmetic therefore pimple removal could be considered that. On the other hand.... they just might not want to be involved either with my history.

Getting a new family physician here is highly improbable.  Couple of my friends who are dissatisfied with their Docs  for some time have been unsuccessful. No new patients  is the answer after application.

I do have a follow up appointed later this month with the surgeon who chopped my thumb so will see if he has any interest in it.


----------



## Mizmo

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lord help, @Mizmo !  Ack, this just makes my blood boil !!!   I’d be asking how in the world he passed his boards to be a doctor!



been asking myself that too these past few years.....my feeling is he is just not interested in old age people.


----------



## Sliverfox

Spread some  wood chips under  the trees,,pulled a few  weeds & planted marigolds.

Now its  hot,,Mac & are staying in for awhile.

Have a new book to read may do that.


----------



## Mizmo

Oh by the way on a lighter note a while back I said I was going to have a try at knitting.
Well...got twelve stitches cast on....did couple of knit rows then some purl and so on until it was  about
three inches long...but by that time I was down to nine stitches..that scarf I promised ain't  gonna come soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly. With all the waterways and trees and hot weather, do you have an abundance of bugs, especially biting bugs like mosquitoes?


Nope! this is what makes this country so lovely in summer compared to continental Europe.. no bugs to talk about.. Yes we get midgies, yes we get a few mosquitoes, but  hardly anything worth noticing..even if you see them..  . ..we don't have killer mozzies here either..  but to get bitten by any mosquito type insect  here you'd be very unlucky.. and in the unlikely event  that  you do, then you won't get sick from it..

Our insects around here are generally butterflies, bees, and  wasps in the autumn when the fruit is dropping from the trees... ..  but in the West of Scotland and the West of Ireland,  because it rains a lot there, you would have to wear a mozzie hat/net to stop yourself being bitten by the midges ..they give a nasty itchy rash... 

another pic ? ... these pics were all taken on my walk this morning... 






..and what about this young lady...?.. one mum 14 babies.. 






I'll post the rest of the pics to the photo thread after dinner


----------



## Blessed

I am turning green with envy. Such a beautiful place.  I will mail you some of my misquitoes. If I could sell them I would have enough to move there! LOL


----------



## Murrmurr

This afternoon I'll be going to get some CAT scans of my spine, so my back surgeon can see what's causing temporary paralysis of my legs, and of my chest, to help me and the surgeon decide if another surgery is too risky or how I should be positioned during surgery to minimize risks.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Nope! this is what makes this country so lovely in summer compared to continental Europe.. no bugs to talk about.. Yes we get midgies, yes we get a few mosquitoes, but  hardly anything worth noticing..even if you see them..  . ..we don't have killer mozzies here either..  but to get bitten by any mosquito type insect  here you'd be very unlucky.. and in the unlikely event  that  you do, then you won't get sick from it..
> 
> Our insects around here are generally butterflies, bees, and  wasps in the autumn when the fruit is dropping from the trees... ..  but in the West of Scotland and the West of Ireland,  because it rains a lot there, you would have to wear a mozzie hat/net to stop yourself being bitten by the midges ..they give a nasty itchy rash...
> 
> another pic ? ... these pics were all taken on my walk this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and what about this young lady...?.. one mum 14 babies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the rest of the pics to the photo thread after dinner


You live in such a beautiful area of the world!


----------



## Don M.

I started re-staining the decks today....I figure that this heat should dry the stain fairly quickly.  I was only able to take a couple of hours in the heat, so I may be doing this for several days.


----------



## hollydolly

Posted some pics .. here... https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-banks-today-come-join-me.72173/#post-2133344

 Postimage has got a glitch so I'll have to wait until it fixes itself before uploading more


----------



## Lee

Grocery shopped early, we are under a heat warning here so best to get it done and over with. Got a big basket of mini cukes cheap so shared with a few neighbors.

Watered my garden, filled the feeders and bird bath.

Will now read for a bit and think about dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> You live in such a beautiful area of the world!


I do, thank the Lord...but it's a very expensive area as you can imagine...


----------



## PamfromTx

Leann said:


> You live in such a beautiful area of the world!


Can you imagine what she spends on nappies?!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Can you imagine what she spends on nappies?!


who ?


----------



## hollydolly

All pics posted today... well not _all,_ I have loads more..didn't want to stretch people's patience too far ...


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## Trila

Hello! Somehow, yesterday got away from me...I have no idea where it went!

It was 80° when I got up at 6 a.m. yesterday morning. . Dio  was looking for an excuse to use his truck. So we went into town and I got treated out for breakfast....and then cappuccino! We went to the park for a little while, got a few groceries, and we were home by 11:00

I spent part of the day re-packaging my groceries into smaller portions. I mended a pair of shorts and freezing them. I watched 2 TV shows. Suddenly, the day was over!

We have a school party at the rink tomorrow, so I will be up very early, and out the door by 6 A.M.

Today, I have been  taking it easy.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Hello! Somehow, yesterday got away from me...I have no idea where it went!
> 
> It was 80° when I got up at 6 a.m. yesterday morning. . Dio  was looking for an excuse to use his truck. So we went into town and I got treated out for breakfast....and then cappuccino! We went to the park for a little while, got a few groceries, and we were home by 11:00
> 
> I spent part of the day re-packaging my groceries into smaller portions. I mended a pair of shorts and freezing them. I watched 2 TV shows. Suddenly, the day was over!
> 
> We have a school party at the rink tomorrow, so I will be up very early, and out the door by 6 A.M.
> 
> Today, I have been  taking it easy.


why are you freezing shorts ?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Is that the same as culottes? 



Trila said:


> I mended a pair of shorts and freezing them.


----------



## Sliverfox

@holly,, always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Alligatorob

Building shelves in the shed.  Slower, harder work, and more expensive that I had planned on...


----------



## Llynn

Had an eye refraction today. Doc said there wasn't enough change to warrant replacement of my current glasses but since they are over ten years old and showing wear I opted for a new pair.  Heck, these may be the last ones I ever buy.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> @holly,, always enjoy your pictures.


thanks sliverfox.  ..did you see the rest of them on the Photography thread..?


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Well off for a coffee...might help


You definitely _deserve_ a dollop of ice cream in that cuppa coffee, after _that doctor visit!  _


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> three inches long...but by that time I was down to nine stitches..that scarf I promised ain't gonna come soon.


Do you have a very small neck?


----------



## dseag2

I had a root canal and got a new crown today.



But I wore my Airpods to listen to music and Tears For Fears got me through the procedure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My day started about 22 and a half hours ago.  I went down and did laundry around 2:30 a.m. After I went back down and took the clothes out of the washer, I showered, made prayer and put on my "street clothes", then had breakfast. I purposely dressed to go out instead of wearing my house clothes, then did little things around here to keep busy because I knew if I allowed myself to relax, especially after eating, I would not run the errands I had planned. I walked over to the supermarket shortly after they opened, ran into the VP of our board and got a chance to express a couple of concerns.  When I got home I disinfected the refrigerator items, backed a sympathy card for a cousin who lost his mother.

During that time I was back and forth on the phone with my cardiologist's assistant, my son and the hospital to schedule the fitting of a 24 hour BP monitor. My son would have to take me after work (the hospital is not local) and I also checked Google Maps to see which of the two hospital choices is closer. Since one of them already has my records and the prescription in their system because my doctors are affiliated with them, we chose that one even though it's a bit further away.  I wanted to walk to the post office before it started getting too hot, but taking care of that business caused a delay and by the time I went it had gotten quite warm. Glad I left the air on when I went out. I was tired when I got in, so watched T.V., ate lunch around noon, napped and started drying clothes later than I normally do. I took another nap after my evening snack. As I finish this, it's now midnight and I'll probably be up for several hours, thus perpetuating my strange sleep/wake schedule.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> My day started about 22 and a half hours ago.  I went down and did laundry around 2:30 a.m. After I went back down and took the clothes out of the washer, I showered, made prayer and put on my "street clothes", then had breakfast. I purposely dressed to go out instead of wearing my house clothes, then did little things around here to keep busy because I knew if I allowed myself to relax, especially after eating, I would not run the errands I had planned. I walked over to the supermarket shortly after they opened, ran into the VP of our board and got a chance to express a couple of concerns.  When I got home I disinfected the refrigerator items, backed a sympathy card for a cousin who lost his mother.
> 
> During that time I was back and forth on the phone with my cardiologist's assistant, my son and the hospital to schedule the fitting of a 24 hour BP monitor. My son would have to take me after work (the hospital is not local) and I also checked Google Maps to see which of the two hospital choices is closer. Since one of them already has my records and the prescription in their system because my doctors are affiliated with them, we chose that one even though it's a bit further away.  I wanted to walk to the post office before it started getting too hot, but taking care of that business caused a delay and by the time I went it had gotten quite warm. Glad I left the air on when I went out. I was tired when I got in, so watched T.V., at lunch around noon, napped and started drying clothes later than I normally do. I took another nap after my evening snack. As I finish this, it's now midnight and I'll probably be up for several hours, thus continuing my strange sleep/wake schedule.


I hope your cardiologist appt goes well, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Jules

Took a long walk rather early this morning to get extra exercise and hopefully get a great night’s sleep.  It kicked in at 2 pm.  I was exhausted and even fell asleep for a few minutes while watching tv tonight.  I never do either of these things.  Now I’m feeling rested and will be back to my usual insomnia.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> I hope your cardiologist appt goes well, @OneEyedDiva


Thank you so much CS I've had two appointments with her already this month. One in office and the other a tele-visit earlier this week, so the hospital appointment is just to attach the monitor which is not at all invasive. My heart is fine (still) after having my atrial fibrillation corrected by another cardiologist in 2016, but my PCP wanted me to see this cardiologist to make sure all is well. During that time, my BP had been too high intermittently and after she ordered at home monitoring twice in different months for two weeks at a time, she wants to get to see how it does during a normal 24 hour period and like me, even questioned if my monitor is functioning properly.  I like her...she's progressive, thorough and though they're in different offices, works closely with my PCP.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 8am... I'm leaving shortly to go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get my hair done at the salon... It was so hot during the night despite the fans.. I hardly slept at all... I'm like a walking zombie this morning


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> It's 8am... I'm leaving shortly to go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get my hair done at the salon... It was so hot during the night despite the fans.. I hardly slept at all... I'm like a walking zombie this morning


I am sad that it is so hot there.  At least you will get some pampering at the salon.  I hope they have AC so you can get a cool time in for the day.


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> Do you have a very small neck?


Oh scarf not for me.  In another post I said I wold post picture and auction off. All seniors invited.

This is my first effort at knitting with invisible thumb. Sample only.
 I did two more rows yesterday and still got the nine stitches.
 Few more rows without stitch loss and I will be ready for the big one...yey!!


----------



## Sliverfox

So  far walking the dog.


 Its cool outside & he  wants out again.

I hope to bake some cookies,,not  happy with 'store bought' cookies.
Tidy up the house   & try to stay cool ,,if it gets into the 80 - 90s again.

We like Summer ,,just not  temps above 75*.

Hubby has more dental work today,,hope his mouth isn't as sore  as its been.


----------



## mike4lorie

As of midnight Carl (my 15-year-old puppy) and I have been up with all the thunderstorms... He gets so upset... and it's just something new... But a quick fix for that if anyone is interested, on your google or Alexa, you can ask them to play relaxing puppy music... When we turn that on for Carl, he usually settles right down from any type of anxiety and falls asleep... Sure wish I was aware of it before Lennie, Carl's littermate passed away...

Other than that, gotta get my ... in gear and go get some blood tests done for tomorrow's appointments, which I think I am already late for, but will still give it a try... Or they can get it after I've been...

For the rest of the day, I am not sure, may come home and try and get my workshop in order... Funny when I smoke, it was in pretty good shape, but haven't had a smoke now for 33 days...

Anyhow... I hope YOU all have the most wonderful Thursday you've had for quite some time now...

Cheers~


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 5,went back to sleep until 6
It was quite warm when I went on early walk already 80 with a breeze{thank God} I walked 2 times around our apt complex after I watered the plants in our community garden
I don't have any plans,I'm sure I can find something to do. If its not too humid, I may take mid morning walk,rain supposedly coming this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

Anyone wanna see my hair today ?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it looks darker than it really is because I was facing the window and so the light was blocked..

It's just after 3pm.. I got out of the salon around 11.30am.. drove into North London, and got some shopping , another gnome for the garden.. this time Gnomeo is lounging in a deckchair, with a Pina Colada ... people  were ooh and ahhing over it  at the checkout, soo cute... and a new pretty tangerine shirt/blouse.. from M&S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... had to race home from there because I'd forgotten to take my ice bag.. and I had ice cream on board.....no walking or pub today, you'll all be relieved to hear


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Anyone wanna see my hair today ?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks darker than it really is because I was facing the window and so the light was blocked..
> 
> It's just after 3pm.. I got out of the salon around 11.30am.. drove into North London, and got some shopping , another gnome for the garden.. this time Gnomeo is lounging in a deckchair, with a Pina Colada ... people  were ooh and ahhing over it  at the checkout, soo cute... and a new pretty tangerine shirt/blouse.. from M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... had to race home from there because I'd forgotten to take my ice bag.. and I had ice cream on board.....no walking or pub today, you'll all be relieved to hear


Love the blouse - what a great color!  

Your hair is always beautiful, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Love the blouse - what a great color!
> 
> *Your hair is always beautiful, Holly.*


ah if only that were true.. unfortunately not.. but thank you Star...


----------



## Mizmo

Sliverfox said:


> I hope to bake some cookies,,not  happy with 'store bought' cookies.


About the cookies...I feel like you now. 
Cannot buy a decent pack of good thick munchie cookies anymore in the grocery stores
They are all so thin and usually cracked  or broken when opened.
Fortunately I have a couple of good bake shops near me who do make good cookies but my they are expensive.
I also have nice neighbour who makes the best chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies ever  and she treats me now and again.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Checked in at the airport, getting ready to head home.  Sure had a good time in CO Springs with my daughter.   Now for more ppl watching… such a fascinating pastime !


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Mizmo  , I use a  confectioner sugar cookie recipe from an old Betty Crocker's cookie book.
I micro wave some pecans,, chop them & add to  recipe.

The nice part is  cookie  dough should be refrigerated    couple  hours or over night.
Roll  the dough  up in 2  separate  rolls.

Rather than   make cookie cutter cookies,, I slice  them off the roll & bake  them.

I end up with a  tin  full of cookies that  usually last a few weeks.

Explaining 'tin' from above,, Christmas  ice  cream container, repurposed.


----------



## Lee

Guess I will save my cookie baking till tomorrow. Just too darn hot to turn the oven on.

If anyone knows a recipe for no bake cookies for a day like today????

In the meantime I will do a job I have been putting off.....cleaning a closet that is an absolute jumble. I might find something I need in there.


----------



## helenbacque

Watching hearings


----------



## Mizmo

Sliverfox said:


> @ Mizmo  , I use a  confectioner sugar cookie recipe from an old Betty Crocker's cookie book.
> I micro wave some pecans,, chop them & add to  recipe.
> 
> The nice part is  cookie  dough should be refrigerated    couple  hours or over night.
> Roll  the dough  up in 2  separate  rolls.
> 
> Rather than   make cookie cutter cookies,, I slice  them off the roll & bake  them.
> 
> I end up with a  tin  full of cookies that  usually last a few weeks.
> 
> Explaining 'tin' from above,, Christmas  ice  cream container, repurposed.



I cannot handle that activity for now  with hand probs....
Sounds like a real good tasty biscuit (cookie)...eat two for me please when you make them


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> Checked in at the airport, getting ready to head home.  Sure had a good time in CO Springs with my daughter.   Now for more ppl watching… such a fascinating pastime !


Glad you had a nice visit.  Did you have long waits at the airport or experience any of the other travel glitches we've seen in the news?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> Glad you had a nice visit.  Did you have long waits at the airport or experience any of the other travel glitches we've seen in the news?


Only glitch so far on this trip was extended layover time going to Colorado Spgs.  People have been patient and respectful.   Makes for a pleasant experience


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Only glitch so far on this trip was extended layover time going to Colorado Spgs.  People have been patient and respectful.   Makes for a pleasant experience


In the UK.. glitches are still happening.. and even in Spain. Talking to a friend today she said she was told to get to the airport 3 hours early... and the plane was 2 hours late taking off.. so that was 5 hour airport time, plus 2.5 hours flying time.. then and hour and a half baggage time in Malaga ,, so basically all day travel for a 2.5 hour flight...

On the return journey again they were told to get to Malaga 3 hours early.. they were given their gate number and they stood at the gate.. and then just by sheer chance discovered it had changed from 32 to 17.. a long walk.. in their case run... panicked in case the gate closed, only to find when they got there it had changed again to 32... and they had to dash back... 

This is why I can't fly at the moment..I can't be stressed like that


----------



## PamfromTx

Watching The January 6th Hearings.


----------



## Pepper

Me too @PamfromTx and I also cleaned all air conditioner filters and a pile of dishes.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pepper said:


> Me too @PamfromTx and I also cleaned all air conditioner filters and a pile of dishes.


I am getting quite sleepy watching a woman in the background constantly closing her eyes.  She is one very sleepy gal.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> In the UK.. glitches are still happening.. and even in Spain. Talking to a friend today she said she was told to get to the airport 3 hours early... and the plane was 2 hours late taking off.. so that was 5 hour airport time, plus 2.5 hours flying time.. then and hour and a half baggage time in Malaga ,, so basically all day travel for a 2.5 hour flight...
> 
> On the return journey again they were told to get to Malaga 3 hours early.. they were given their gate number and they stood at the gate.. and then just by sheer chance discovered it had changed from 32 to 17.. a long walk.. in their case run... panicked in case the gate closed, only to find when they got there it had changed again to 32... and they had to dash back...
> 
> This is why I can't fly at the moment..I can't be stressed like that


That's beyond crazy.  I've been trying to learn about any glitches between US and Canada because I've got a Toronto visit scheduled fairly soon.  

I learned from my sister that Toronto's Covid numbers are way down - as are Los Angeles'.  That's a great relief because my BIL has serious health issues and I wouldn't want to risk bringing this virus to him.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Still too hot to breathe here. Air you can wear. Temp is 98, but with the humidity, the "feels like" temp is 109. It's supposed to "cool down" on Sunday with a high temp of a mere 90.

I've complained long and loud about how cold it is working in the bakery. It is. But it feels darned good. When I leave and walk outside, the heat hits me in the face and about knocks me over. Feast or famine.

Thinking about asking to work full time...40 hrs/week because the work just doesn't get done. Right now I work five six-hour days. Five eight-hour days? What the heck, it's not like there's anything else to do anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Still too hot to breathe here. Air you can wear. Temp is 98, but with the humidity, the "feels like" temp is 109. It's supposed to "cool down" on Sunday with a high temp of a mere 90.
> 
> I've complained long and loud about how cold it is working in the bakery. It is. But it feels darned good. When I leave and walk outside, the heat hits me in the face and about knocks me over. Feast or famine.
> 
> Thinking about asking to work full time...40 hrs/week because the work just doesn't get done. Right now I work five six-hour days. Five eight-hour days? What the heck, it's not like there's anything else to do anyway.


93 here today and with high humidity, gonna be hotter tomorrow...  bet you would hate it here even more.. no AC


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> Is that the same as culottes?


@Geezer Garage @hollydolly
OMG!  Dang auto correct!!!!  
I was wondering how those shorts got into the freezer!


----------



## Blessed

As it is morning for me in my crazy sleep schedule I am just getting started.  Showered, dressed, went to the store for asparagus, squash and a couple of ears of corn.  Got birthday cards for a couple of family.  Last stop, the drugstore again, using up free money rewards. Feel like I need another shower!


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly Again your hair looks pretty and really healthy. 

A walk to the store for milk and made it home just before a wild storm.  Another short walk this evening to check out how high the creek is. There’s still snow melt to come down and more rain to hasten it.  We had floods a few years ago so they beefed up some of the river and creek banks so it shouldn’t be as bad as then, even so some areas are flooding.


----------



## Furryanimal

Currently sat in the garden watching the bees coming and going from their nest.
the moment I start filming them activity stops!


----------



## timoc

*I'm going to lock all the doors*, close all the curtains and then count all my money. 

Now then, nosey, hop it, I don't want you looking over my shoulder while I'm handling all my loot..........76, 78, 79, 91, 93, 95....... oh where is that 5p, then I'll be able to round it all up nicely to a £?


----------



## Trish

Lovely and hot today but great down by the river.  Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to work with me. By the time I get home, the garden is in full sun so can't water until later this afternoon.

Supervisor will be on vacation after Sunday and said we aren't going to get a manager to fill in. When I asked who'll be in charge, he looked at me and smiled (and evil smile!). Me? He has to be kidding! I don't know enough to be in charge of anything except baking and more baking. I really hope he was kidding, but it's not looking good... Everybody face the East for a moment of silent prayer!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> Checked in at the airport, getting ready to head home.  Sure had a good time in CO Springs with my daughter.   Now for more ppl watching… such a fascinating pastime !


I'm glad you had such a nice time. My husband and I used to enjoy people watching too. I still do sometimes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

For the first time in the almost 51 years that I've lived here, I went down to the laundry room two mornings in a row (yesterday and the day before). I've been a busy bee this week so today I intend to take it a bit slower. I'll put away the rest of the clothes, straighten up the
living-dining area, make a couple of calls and watch some stuff on my watchlists. Of course I'll play Words With Friends which I do daily and a couple of other games.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to work with me. By the time I get home, the garden is in full sun so can't water until later this afternoon.
> 
> Supervisor will be on vacation after Sunday and said we aren't going to get a manager to fill in. When I asked who'll be in charge, he looked at me and smiled (and evil smile!). Me? He has to be kidding! I don't know enough to be in charge of anything except baking and more baking. I really hope he was kidding, but it's not looking good... Everybody face the East for a moment of silent prayer!!


OH no... you have enough on your plate without taking on the responsibility of a Managers' duties... that's ridiculous.. There's no doubt you could do the job, but why should you ?


----------



## Lee

Go out early to water the garden, darn heat wave. Making confetti later, shredding paperwork. lots of it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Lovely cool breeze just floated in the front  door,,,aaaaaa.  

Will be playing catch up as Hubby & I spend  yesterday  in & out of  farm stores.

This morning he's been out & about  catching up on things he's let slip by.

I've got  clothing in the dryer that I better  take care of.

Hope everyone  has cooler weather.


----------



## Pepper

Getting epidural in my back, not sure upper or lower as everything hurts.  It didn't work 20 years ago, so I hope it works now.  Leaving soon.


----------



## Knight

Enjoying luck, stopped at Albertsons to pick up a bag of corn chips on sale. Had some ones & a $5.00 bill left out of a $10.00.  There is a little nook that has about 12 poker machines. 

What the heck play the $5.00.  Playing quarters @ $1.25 on
the 3rd. draw got a royal in clubs for 4000 quarters.  Figured I was ahead why not another hundred @ 50 cents. Almost out of the hundred hit 4  fours & a 3 for 800@ 50cents. 
That will be fun money for as long as it lasts. Don't really expect it to last long though.


----------



## C50

Pepper said:


> Getting epidural in my back, not sure upper or lower as everything hurts.  It didn't work 20 years ago, so I hope it works now.  Leaving soon.


I have had the series of three epidural injections twice in the last ten years.  First time I got moderate relief and hoped the second series would build off that, sadly it didn't.

I wish the best for you, back pain sucks.


----------



## C50

Today I get to lay under my big mower to weld a bracket back on that broke yesterday while mowing.  Perfect day to be laying under a mower welding, it's like 85 degrees out and the humidities about the same.  I'll be laying in a puddle of sweat by the time I'm done.


----------



## katlupe

I have been cleaning my kitchen mostly this morning. Working on trying to get my printer to work again. It used to work great now all of a sudden it will not connect to my computer. Kind of puzzling.... I wanted to check what there might be written about it on Amazon where I bought it in 2018. I paid sixty dollars for it back then and now it is listed for $504. but that may be because it is discontinued by Brother. Well, I wasn't going to buy a new one anyway. The printer is not the problem, Ubuntu is. 

79 degrees right now which is hot for me. I see most of you are having it hotter so not saying a word about that. Staying inside in the air conditioning. Stay cool everyone!


----------



## Pepper

Thanks for your best wishes folks.  It didn't hurt in the least.  The procedure, that is.  Now let's see if it actually works!


----------



## hollydolly

So hot today...93 degrees...  I sat in the garden listening to a podcast on my headphones this morning , then got the hedge trimmer out and cut my neighbours' tree branches which are left to grow over my fence .. then as it got hotter, I decided to go to the garden centre.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and it was very hot there... and I sat out in the breezy courtyard of the cafe with a cold drink for a little while... . Everywhere was really quiet I've never seen the car park of the garden centre so empty in 40 years...the heat had people staying home I think.
Bought some fence ornaments, and hanging plant pots.... and a couple of pretty vases for indoors.. 

Couldn't believe just how quiet the roads were for a Friday afternoon... lots of people didn't go to work today by the sight of so little traffic.. 

When I got home.. I drilled some screws into the fence , and hung some butterfly ornaments.. not the greatest job in the world, but but it'll do...





 The heat is causing all the holly leaves to dry up and fall off, and the lawn is covered with them every day, it's proving to be a bit of a huge job sweeping them up and raking every day. We used to have a leaf blower and vacuum but it was so noisy we got rid of it, but I'm going to have to buy another one..


----------



## Mizmo

Follow up on post 12,718 -Wed re new pimple

So today I get a call from the Plastic Surgeon for July 7th...good...NOT
Seemingly   these cosmetic guys set aside  few hours each month for medical procedures which are covered by our OHIP
They would inspect and refer me to dermatologist away in another town...duh ...too far

But wait....the Plastic Surgeon clinic does not have access for walkers etc., which I need.  There is no elevator and wow... there are only *eighteen* stairs to climb before I get there. Then of course I have  to get back down.  I guess elevators don't matter when one is having a boob job or facelift etc.   The dermatologist issue then is moot.

So now back in the hands of my family Doc....
Now I am left wondering ..what's next

Isn't life iust wonderful...throwing all these challenges at me !!!!!!!!!
Not in my plan...oops that is another hot thread...shhh


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yep it’s hot here too but nothing unexpected for SE US.   You learn to stay inside or in the pool. 

glad I took the day off before returning to work tonight (taking call, don’t have to stay awake); I slept in til 1100– something this early bird very seldom does. Catching up on wash, errands, got two new books from the library and will make one more trip to pick up a prescription.

As much as I enjoy travel, my digestive tract is glad to get back to my at-home food.  Even good road food is often too salty, too much in portion size or just too dang rich!

if you have to be outside, plz stay hydrated!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yep it’s hot here too but nothing unexpected for SE US.   *You learn to stay inside or in the pool.
> *
> glad I took the day off before returning to work tonight (taking call, don’t have to stay awake); I slept in til 1100– something this early bird very seldom does. Catching up on wash, errands, got two new books from the library and will make one more trip to pick up a prescription.
> 
> As much as I enjoy travel, my digestive tract is glad to get back to my at-home food.  Even good road food is often too salty, too much in portion size or just too dang rich!
> 
> if you have to be outside, plz stay hydrated!


If only I _had _a Pool...*sigh*


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Follow up on post 12,718 -Wed re new pimple
> 
> So today I get a call from the Plastic Surgeon for July 7th...good...NOT
> Seemingly   these cosmetic guys set aside  few hours each month for medical procedures which are covered by our OHIP
> They would inspect and refer me to dermatologist away in another town...duh ...too far
> 
> But wait....the Plastic Surgeon clinic does not have access for walkers etc., which I need.  There is no elevator and wow... there are only *eighteen* stairs to climb before I get there. Then of course I have  to get back down.  I guess elevators don't matter when one is having a boob job or facelift etc.   The dermatologist issue then is moot.
> 
> So now back in the hands of my family Doc....
> Now I am left wondering ..what's next
> 
> Isn't life iust wonderful...throwing all these challenges at me !!!!!!!!!View attachment 225596
> Not in my plan...oops that is another hot thread...shhh


Can't you change your family doctor ?


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Can't you change your family doctor ?



 I would if I could but none available... at least for old ladies in their 80's...common complaint here.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> I would if I could but none available... at least for old ladies in their 80's...common complaint here.


this is the same here unless we're paying privately out of pocket, and then those same consultants whose waiting lists are months long for NHS patients suddenly have room in their diaries tomorrow


----------



## Don M.

I started another project today....replacing all the nearly 20 year old mini-blinds on the windows.  The old ones were getting pretty "yellow" and starting to sag.  UPS delivered a dozen yesterday, and I got 4 done today.  This is a good indoor project since it's too hot to do much outdoors.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> this is the same here unless we're paying privately out of pocket, and then those same consultants whose waiting lists are months long for NHS patients suddenly have room in their diaries tomorrow


Yes I got that from my brother who lives in Staffordshire.
 He eventually did go private for his problem...satisfactorily but expensively.
Sister who is in Scotland has same story but she cannot afford to go private


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *I'm going to lock all the doors*, close all the curtains and then count all my money.
> 
> Now then, nosey, hop it, I don't want you looking over my shoulder while I'm handling all my loot..........76, 78, 79, 91, 93, 95....... oh where is that 5p, then I'll be able to round it all up nicely to a £?


Don't forget me when you are sharing your loot!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to work with me. By the time I get home, the garden is in full sun so can't water until later this afternoon.
> 
> Supervisor will be on vacation after Sunday and said we aren't going to get a manager to fill in. When I asked who'll be in charge, he looked at me and smiled (and evil smile!). Me? He has to be kidding! I don't know enough to be in charge of anything except baking and more baking. I really hope he was kidding, but it's not looking good... Everybody face the East for a moment of silent prayer!!


You can do this!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Checked in at the airport, getting ready to head home.  Sure had a good time in CO Springs with my daughter.   Now for more ppl watching… such a fascinating pastime !


It sounds like you had a wonderful time...full of good memories!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Getting epidural in my back, not sure upper or lower as everything hurts.  It didn't work 20 years ago, so I hope it works now.  Leaving soon.


My fingers are crossed for you...good luck!


----------



## Trila

C50 said:


> Today I get to lay under my big mower to weld a bracket back on that broke yesterday while mowing.  Perfect day to be laying under a mower welding, it's like 85 degrees out and the humidities about the same.  I'll be laying in a puddle of sweat by the time I'm done.


It's miserable out there....I don't envy you.  Stay hydrated!


----------



## StarSong

Just home from 5 days of camping in a rustic area.  Lots of very tame, beautiful peacocks roaming the grounds.  Need to get myself in gear tomorrow.  We're having some overnight company this week plus a small gathering of family and friends who want to see him while he's here.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> So hot today...93 degrees...  I sat in the garden listening to a podcast on my headphones this morning , then got the hedge trimmer out and cut my neighbours' tree branches which are left to grow over my fence .. then as it got hotter, I decided to go to the garden centre..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it was very hot there... and I sat out in the breezy courtyard of the cafe with a cold drink for a little while... . Everywhere was really quiet I've never seen the car park of the garden centre so empty in 40 years...the heat had people staying home I think.
> Bought some fence ornaments, and hanging plant pots.... and a couple of pretty vases for indoors..
> 
> Couldn't believe just how quiet the roads were for a Friday afternoon... lots of people didn't go to work today by the sight of so little traffic..
> 
> When I got home.. I drilled some screws into the fence , and hung some butterfly ornaments.. not the greatest job in the world, but but it'll do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat is causing all the holly leaves to dry up and fall off, and the lawn is covered with them every day, it's proving to be a bit of a huge job sweeping them up and raking every day. We used to have a leaf blower and vacuum but it was so noisy we got rid of it, but I'm going to have to buy another one..


The butterflies are a nice touch!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila The thing is that I don't _want_ to manage the entire bakery even if it is just for two weeks. Our supervisor spends hours every day putting out fires. I spend all of my six-hour shift up to my hips in alligators and don't have the time or patience to manage anything. For him, it's a career. For me? It's a job. Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful to have a job! It's somewhere to go and something to do five days a week. And I get paid to do it. 

Come to think of it, me in charge wouldn't mean more money for two weeks. Same pay. More work. Big headaches.

Nope nope nopity nope.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> Come to think of it, me in charge wouldn't mean more money for two weeks. Same pay. More work. Big headaches.


All the more reason not to do it; you’re not aiming for a promotion or a headache.


----------



## StarSong

When we got home and unpacked the camping fridge I noticed my kitchen refrigerator was making a weird noise (never a good thing) and the door seals were hot.  Uh oh.  

DH spent some time cruising YouTube. General consensus: The first plan of attack is to see if the coils were dirty. Indeed they were! He found detailed instructions on how to clean them. After an hour of moving the fridge, cleaning the coils with the vacuum, then the shop vac, then mopping the general area, the strange noise is gone and the door seals are normal temperature. Yay!

Thank you YouTube!  You really are a homeowner's lifeline!


----------



## carouselsilver

Recuperating from nerve block injections. They put me into a "twilight" sleep and did the injections for back pain. It's amazing how it wiped me out for three days. I baked some tea cakes today and then napped.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> Recuperating from nerve block injections. They put me into a "twilight" sleep and did the injections for back pain. It's amazing how it wiped me out for three days. I baked some tea cakes today and then napped.


I hope they will help you in the long run.. I've had them 3 times now..they had the same effect on me I was able to just sleep at the drop of a hat for a couple of days after..

Unfortunately they won't do them any more since the last ones didn't work..


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> I hope they will help you in the long run.. I've had them 3 times now..they had the same effect on me I was able to just sleep at the drop of a hat for a couple of days after..
> 
> Unfortunately they won't do them any more since the last ones didn't work..


Oh, that's interesting; I thought it was just me having that sleepy affect.  Sorry they don't work anymore.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning doing a few chores, and then headed up north to get my massage, and visit my friend next door to my masseuse. Was supposed to go last week, but my friend Jeff had contracted covid, and Nancy Jane, my masseuse had been in contact with him so we put it off until today. Just got home and it's cheeseburger, and martini time.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila The thing is that I don't _want_ to manage the entire bakery even if it is just for two weeks. Our supervisor spends hours every day putting out fires. I spend all of my six-hour shift up to my hips in alligators and don't have the time or patience to manage anything. For him, it's a career. For me? It's a job. Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful to have a job! It's somewhere to go and something to do five days a week. And I get paid to do it.
> 
> Come to think of it, me in charge wouldn't mean more money for two weeks. Same pay. More work. Big headaches.
> 
> Nope nope nopity nope.


I understand...but you _could_ do it, if they made it worth it for you!


----------



## Pepper

Son & grandson coming over.Buffy my cat needs her nails cut.
We will go to a park, son will leave grandson with me & shop food for me & him.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cooler weather out is encouraging me  to  beat down some weeds.
Have some  iris  roots to get planted.

Maybe hubby  can  bring  me some more  wood ships to put around  things.


----------



## IKE

The neighbors have just another 20 minutes of peace and quite and then I'm going to fire up the lawn mower.

Got to get it done before it gets unbearably hot out......no breeze and 74° now and it's supposed to reach 96° today.


----------



## fatboy

going to enjoy the cooler weather!


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Son & grandson coming over.Buffy my cat needs her nails cut.
> We will go to a park, son will leave grandson with me & shop food for me & him.


How old is your grandson, @Pepper?


----------



## Pepper

He recently turned 4 @StarSong


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> He recently turned 4 @StarSong


Ahhh... such an adorable age!  Enjoy!


----------



## debodun

Did a 'long' walk this morning. Two loads of laundry. Got tired of the squeaky bed frame, so as long as I had to strip the bed to do laundry, I pulled the whole thing apart. What I thought was coming from the frame was actually more toward the headboard. Detached the headboard and noticed one place that it was attached to the legs looked like it was pulled out a little. Banged it back together. Reattached it to the frame, making sure the bolts were tight, then re-assembled the foundation and mattress. Put clean sheets on. Seems okay, but what a job!


----------



## Kaila

I spent quite a bit of time, cuddling my cat, today.  We both needed that sort of day.
Well, perhaps I needed it, and she doesn't mind at all, either.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> But wait....the Plastic Surgeon clinic does not have access for walkers etc., which I need. There is no elevator and wow... there are only *eighteen* stairs to climb before I get there.


That's awful that they have no better way to access their services.
  As is, the _back to your family doctor, regarding this issue.


Is there any way to get back into that dermatologist surgeon, who you might need anyway for this?_


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Spent the morning doing a few chores, and then headed up north to get my massage, and visit my friend next door to my masseuse. Was supposed to go last week, but my friend Jeff had contracted covid, and Nancy Jane, my masseuse had been in contact with him so we put it off until today. Just got home and it's cheeseburger, and martini time.


Not sure where the nearest masseuse is to me so I treat myself to a couple of Tylenol when the aches and pains escalate.


----------



## Leann

Gorgeous day here....but the heat dome will be arriving in a day or so then we'll be sweltering until it moves off. I had the windows wide open to let the cool breezes rush in. Did all of the usual stuff but enjoyed it a little bit more because the weather was so beautiful.


----------



## Sassycakes

So far I had a wonderful day today. My daughter invited us over today. She surprised us by inviting our 2 grandsons and their 2 girlfriends for an early Fathers day party for my hubby. So seeing my granddaughter who is 12yrs old and my grandsons who are 24 and 26 yrs old
made my day and hubby's day too. She had so much food and treats, but the sweetest thing was being all together.


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> That's awful that they have no better way to access their services.
> As is, the _back to your family doctor, regarding this issue.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get back into that dermatologist surgeon, who you might need anyway for this?_


I will call dermatologist tomorrow to see if I can get reinstated. If not I will go to a walk in clinic and see if they can help.
This problem is not unique to this country.  My sister in UK has been waiting for dermatologist appointment for almost seven months now. She is in her eighties too. Age is definitely a big factor in the medical profession as far as treatment is concerned.


----------



## hollydolly

Today is sunny, and much cooler than this last week. Got all the windows open, and it's just the perfect temperature.. . It rained all last night with a lightening storm so that's brought the temps down a lot..

This morning I cleaned the drains out of all the moss brought down from the downpipe.. 

Now I'm looking at properties that I might be able to afford after the divorce... some are so beautiful, and I might be able to afford them, but I wouldn't be able to afford the council tax ( rates for those who don't know what council tax is ) ..so I have to be realistic , and look for something that I can afford long term..

I was looking at a beautiful but affordable home just now, and it's clearly been owned by an elderly person for a very long time.. altho' beautifully furnished inside it really needs modernising, and when I saw the bedroom I laughed out loud because they have a tiny little portable tv..sitting on a stool... goodness knows I haven't seen anything like that since the 70's


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Today is sunny, and much cooler than this last week. Got all the windows open, and it's just the perfect temperature.. . It rained all last night with a lightening storm so that's brought the temps down a lot..
> 
> This morning I cleaned the drains out of all the moss brought down from the downpipe..
> 
> Now I'm looking at properties that I might be able to afford after the divorce... some are so beautiful, and I might be able to afford them, but I wouldn't be able to afford the council tax ( rates for those who don't know what council tax is ) ..so I have to be realistic , and look for something that I can afford long term..
> 
> I was looking at a beautiful but affordable home just now, and it's clearly been owned by an elderly person for a very long time.. altho' beautifully furnished inside it really needs modernising, and when I saw the bedroom I laughed out loud because they have a tiny little portable tv..sitting on a stool... goodness knows I haven't seen anything like that since the 70's


@hollydolly i hope you find the house of your dreams in your price range!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly i hope you find the house of your dreams in your price range!


thanks CS... it's only a tentative look, because I won't know what I can afford if anything.. until the divorce... , and also prices of homes have shot up 36 % this year.. so it's difficult


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Today is sunny, and much cooler than this last week. Got all the windows open, and it's just the perfect temperature.. . It rained all last night with a lightening storm so that's brought the temps down a lot..
> 
> This morning I cleaned the drains out of all the moss brought down from the downpipe..
> 
> Now I'm looking at properties that I might be able to afford after the divorce... some are so beautiful, and I might be able to afford them, but I wouldn't be able to afford the council tax ( rates for those who don't know what council tax is ) ..so I have to be realistic , and look for something that I can afford long term..
> 
> I was looking at a beautiful but affordable home just now, and it's clearly been owned by an elderly person for a very long time.. altho' beautifully furnished inside it really needs modernising, and when I saw the bedroom I laughed out loud because they have a tiny little portable tv..sitting on a stool... goodness knows I haven't seen anything like that since the 70's


Whether you get one or not, you are looking. It is a start and hopefully moving on to another period of your life. Though the way your house sounds I don't know that I would want to leave it. But of course, the memories won't be in the new house. I hope everything turns out really good for you. <3


----------



## katlupe

I am making yogurt which is in my Instant Pot right now. Made homemade coleslaw and now making breakfast. My temperature is 61 presently. No real plans today.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Now I'm looking at properties that I might be able to afford after the divorce...* some are so beautiful, and I might be able to afford them, but I wouldn't be able to afford the council tax* ( rates for those who don't know what council tax is ) ..so I have to be realistic , and look for something that I can afford long term..


That is an astute observation. The previous owner of our home was a professional footballer, for whom it seemed, money was no object. He had the builders turn a two bedroom bungalow into a five bed-roomed house. Two of those bedrooms have en suite bathrooms and the master bathroom could double as his soccer team's changing room.

His two bedroom bungalow attracted a council tax of Band D. His home, although dramatically expanded, retains the original tax band. However, once sold, the home can then be re-assessed for council tax valuation, it now comes under band F.
Financially that means the tax rises from D(£2011.73) to F(£2905.83) So do ask the question, has any work been done that improves the property and check to see if it could attract an increase.


----------



## Pappy

Started our day by going to a Father’s Day breakfast. It was very good and plentiful. This was at our clubhouse.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> That is an astute observation. The previous owner of our home was a professional footballer, for whom it seemed, money was no object. He had the builders turn a two bedroom bungalow into a five bed-roomed house. Two of those bedrooms have en suite bathrooms and the master bathroom could double as his soccer team's changing room.
> 
> His two bedroom bungalow attracted a council tax of Band D. His home, although dramatically expanded, retains the original tax band. However, once sold, the home can then be re-assessed for council tax valuation, it now comes under band F.
> Financially that means the tax rises from D(£2011.73) to F(£2905.83) So do ask the question, has any work been done that improves the property and check to see if it could attract an increase.


yes I am aware, thanks muchly for that.... My daughter has just gone through the buying process, and is currently doing almost exactly what the footballer did.. in that she bought a  bungalow,  and is  , as we speak having renovations done which include new baths, kitchen, extensions, new drive etc...  She knows precisely what she's doing, since she left home at 23 and bought her first house, she's flipped houses ever since  and made substantial profits


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> thanks CS... it's only a tentative look, because I won't know what I can afford if anything.. until the divorce... , and also prices of homes have shot up 36 % this year.. so it's difficult


Holly, if homes have shot up in price then you likely will get more for the home you currently own so hopefully you come out of it ok.

Like you I have been looking online too, just not sure what to do or when to do it. They say here a crash is coming in real estate. I wanted to sell last fall, trouble was the handyman stalled things and are still stalling, I would like to sell the place done. Maybe have to stay put.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, if homes have shot up in price then you likely will get more for the home you currently own so hopefully you come out of it ok.
> 
> Like you I have been looking online too, just not sure what to do or when to do it. They say here a crash is coming in real estate. I wanted to sell last fall, trouble was the handyman stalled things and are still stalling, I would like to sell the place done. Maybe have to stay put.


We're teetering on the edge of recession, some say we've already entered it


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> We're teetering on the edge of recession, some say we've already entered it


I went to three grocery stores this morning.  (One is primarily produce, then Aldi for most other groceries, and my Korean market for some specialty items.)  Usually these stores are jam-packed on Sunday mornings, but not today.  *Far fewer shoppers than usual and parking lots were much emptier.  *Shelves were reasonably well stocked. 

I bring a cooler and blue ice, and start at the farthest store first (6 miles).  The other two are on my route home.    

DH and have been noticing fewer cars on the roads the last couple of weeks.  So much so that we've remarked to each other about how light traffic is.  Granted, we don't drive much during rush hours, but LA typically has moderate to heavy traffic even during off-peak hours.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I went to three grocery stores this morning.  (One is primarily produce, then Aldi for most other groceries, and my Korean market for some specialty items.)  Usually these stores are jam-packed on Sunday mornings, but not today.  *Far fewer shoppers than usual and parking lots were much emptier.  *Shelves were reasonably well stocked.
> 
> I bring a cooler and blue ice, and start at the farthest store first (6 miles).  The other two are on my route home.
> 
> DH and have been noticing fewer cars on the roads the last couple of weeks.  So much so that we've remarked to each other about how light traffic is.  Granted, we don't drive much during rush hours, but LA typically has moderate to heavy traffic even during off-peak hours.


precisely the same is happening here.. as you can imagine with £9 a gallon for fuel..


----------



## JaniceM

Taking care of emails, reading news, hanging out here with you guys, quick dash to convenience stores, and preparing to do some spot-cleaning before building inspections tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> waiting for dermatologist appointment for almost seven months now. She is in her eighties too.


We have this problem here too, and it both upsets and amazes me,
 that even in present times, after they've taught us all how dangerous it is to delay,
 they offer no better options, or ways to proceed.  And after the dreadful experiences, that some of us, (you, for one) have had, our medical histories don't change it, either.


----------



## Jules

Called in two prescriptions on Thursday for pickup on Saturday.  Went for them today because I know the promise to be ready still means you’ll wait for half an hour for them to finish getting them ready.  He searched and searched and then finally said he’d called the other day and the one is back ordered and the other isn’t available.  Except the phone call had no message and was the day before I put in the order so it would have been for my husband.  This wouldn’t be so bad except that it’s difficult for me to get to stores during peak hours.  Also, if I’d known I could have contacted my ophthalmologist to search for something else.   I wish there was a nearby place that was more reliable.  
Also went to a grocery store. Miscellaneous items, including BC asparagus and potatoes.  
Planning a walk in between rain showers this afternoon.  Also going to make an angel cake.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> He searched and searched and then finally said he’d called the other day and the one is back ordered and the other isn’t available. Except the phone call had no message and was the day before I put in the order so it would have been for my husband. This wouldn’t be so bad except that it’s difficult for me to get to stores during peak hours. Also, if I’d known I could have contacted my ophthalmologist to search for something else.


That would have upset me, also.  This sort of thing often does. 

 Sorry that happened, Jules.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Called in two prescriptions on Thursday for pickup on Saturday.  Went for them today because I know the promise to be ready still means you’ll wait for half an hour for them to finish getting them ready.  He searched and searched and then finally said he’d called the other day and the one is back ordered and the other isn’t available.  Except the phone call had no message and was the day before I put in the order so it would have been for my husband.  This wouldn’t be so bad except that it’s difficult for me to get to stores during peak hours.  Also, if I’d known I could have contacted my ophthalmologist to search for something else.   I wish there was a nearby place that was more reliable.
> Also went to a grocery store. Miscellaneous items, including BC asparagus and potatoes.
> Planning a walk in between rain showers this afternoon.  Also going to make an angel cake.


@Jules
From now on, phone the pharmacy before you go to pick up your prescriptions .. even if they've already called you. Better to be sure, and save yourself a trip for nothing.


----------



## Trila

Right after I posted yesterday, Dio decided that we would have a "tablet free" day.  At first,this was not to my liking, but I have to admit, it was different....and productive!  I can't believe all of the things I accomplished!!

Most likely, we will start doing this more often, and I will not be here every day for the summer. You can't get rid of me easily, though, so I will be checking in when I can. . Luv U all!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Whether you get one or not, you are looking. It is a start and hopefully moving on to another period of your life. Though the way your house sounds I don't know that I would want to leave it. But of course, the memories won't be in the new house. I hope everything turns out really good for you. <3


You always know how to find the right words!  I'm thinking what you are saying!  Good luck @hollydolly happy house hunting!


----------



## Trila

StarSong said:


> I went to three grocery stores this morning.  (One is primarily produce, then Aldi for most other groceries, and my Korean market for some specialty items.)  Usually these stores are jam-packed on Sunday mornings, but not today.  *Far fewer shoppers than usual and parking lots were much emptier.  *Shelves were reasonably well stocked.
> 
> I bring a cooler and blue ice, and start at the farthest store first (6 miles).  The other two are on my route home.
> 
> DH and have been noticing fewer cars on the roads the last couple of weeks.  So much so that we've remarked to each other about how light traffic is.  Granted, we don't drive much during rush hours, but LA typically has moderate to heavy traffic even during off-peak hours.


The price of gas is hurting a lot of people.  Even though the price at the pump goes up (along with most other purchases), pay checks stay the same.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Laundry, organizing, rotating stock, a couple of business calls, WWF2 and watching my T.V. shows. I also have to re-record a track in Garage Band for one of the songs my son and I are collaborating on. Need to continue practicing on my instrument as well so I can do a better job when I re-record the vibe track on one of my songs.


----------



## Alligatorob

Getting ready to go to Florida, on the redeye tonight.  For a week of fishing!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's just after 6pm..it's still gloriously hot... Today I've mowed both lawns... trimmed the front hedge... painted the shed door, and touched up the green wall in my office room, where there had been some measurement  marks where picture frames had been..my back is killing me... 

Now I'm doing batch baking... food that's been in the freezer that I want to use up. In the oven at the moment is 2 Lasagne pies with garlic bread toppings... 3 KFC thighs... and 4  large chicken tempura balls.... they'll do me for the next few days


----------



## StarSong

Today I'll be straightening up, prepping the guest room for tomorrow's overnight guest, and sorting out my ingredients for tomorrow night's mini party (just a dozen of us).  

Since I'm dealing with a wide variety of dietary plans, I nearly always do some sort of buffet.  With tomorrow's expected temps to be in the mid-90s, I'm going with cold foods and will set up a salad bar.  

There will be all standard veggies plus an olive/orzo salad, seasoned tofu, beans, avocado slices, fresh strawberries, dried cranberries, toasted walnuts and toasted sliced almonds. Also cold shrimp, feta cheese, shredded mozzarella and shredded cheddar.  

Still working out dessert.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well it's just after 6pm..it's still gloriously hot... Today I've mowed both lawns... trimmed the front hedge... painted the shed door, and touched up the green wall in my office room, where there had been some measurement  marks where picture frames had been..my back is killing me...
> 
> Now I'm doing batch baking... food that's been in the freezer that I want to use up. In the oven at the moment is 2 Lasagne pies with garlic bread toppings... 3 KFC thighs... and 4  large chicken tempura balls.... they'll do me for the next few days


You've been VERY busy today, Hols.  Like the Energizer Bunny you just keep going and going...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> You've been VERY busy today, Hols.  Like the Energizer Bunny you just keep going and going...
> 
> View attachment 226011


it's not the first time someone's said that.....I was just thinking while I was out there working that usually I'd be in Spain at this time of year... so annoying, those darn airlines..


----------



## David777

Almost noon at home watching the Dub Nation Warriors Championship Parade (on all 4 local broadcast stations) that just began moving west with specially painted busses for players and their families, team staff, local UCB band, dignitaries, funny floats, much screaming and yelling, on Market Street between its tall buildings.  Huge crowd, confetti. Queen's "We AreThe Champions" and other music.  Of course during recent years, San Francisco has had parades for all 3 major professional sports so knows how to do it in major celebratory ways.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> it's not the first time someone's said that.....I was just thinking while I was out there working that usually I'd be in Spain at this time of year... *so annoying, those darn airlines..*


Yes.  I'm starting to get anxious about our trip to Toronto this summer.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> 2 Lasagne pies with garlic bread toppings


I never thought of that for a lasagna topping! It sounds nice.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Yes.  I'm starting to get anxious about our trip to Toronto this summer.


Our tri-state area, (CT, NY & NJ) airports are all the same, heavy cancellations.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Today is sunny, and much cooler than this last week. Got all the windows open, and it's just the perfect temperature.. . It rained all last night with a lightening storm so that's brought the temps down a lot..
> 
> This morning I cleaned the drains out of all the moss brought down from the downpipe..
> 
> Now I'm looking at properties that I might be able to afford after the divorce... some are so beautiful, and I might be able to afford them, but I wouldn't be able to afford the council tax ( rates for those who don't know what council tax is ) ..so I have to be realistic , and look for something that I can afford long term..
> 
> I was looking at a beautiful but affordable home just now, and it's clearly been owned by an elderly person for a very long time.. altho' beautifully furnished inside it really needs modernising, and when I saw the bedroom I laughed out loud because they have a tiny little portable tv..sitting on a stool... goodness knows I haven't seen anything like that since the 70's


Hoping you find something perfect for you. Could this be the place?


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Hoping you find something perfect for you. Could this be the place?


oh no... far too early to be looking seriously......and further even to that, when and if I move I don't want a house that needs renovating, I'm too old for all that, I just want to walk in and furnish it, and not worry about painting, or knocking walls down, or refitting kitchens and bathrooms ..


----------



## jet

so hot here,been drinking cold beers most of day,,inbetween cut lawn and trimed hedge


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> so hot here,been drinking cold beers most of day,,inbetween cut lawn and trimed hedge


lol... same as me minus the beer... now how many beers did you have.. have you checked all those hedges are level ?


----------



## jet

who cares holls lol,,the beers good lol


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> oh no... far too early to be looking seriously......and further even to that, when and if I move I don't want a house that needs renovating, I'm too old for all that, I just want to walk in and furnish it, and not worry about painting, or knocking walls down, or refitting kitchens and bathrooms ..


Will you look in an area near your daughter?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Will you look in an area near your daughter?


No... 1, because I wouldn't want to live there, too remote, .. and 2 because she will move within a few short years


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> and 2 because she will move within a few short years


I didn't realize that.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> oh no... far too early to be looking seriously......and further even to that, when and if I move I don't want a house that needs renovating, I'm too old for all that, I just want to walk in and furnish it, and not worry about painting, or knocking walls down, or refitting kitchens and bathrooms ..


I'm with you on this @hollydolly. By next year I hope to finish the renovations to my house which will have taken *8 years* since I started the first project. Things were stalled because of COVID and because I live in this small town where it's challenging to find good craftsmen. If I ever move again, I would prefer it be to someplace that only needs my furniture and small touches. 

Kudos to your daughter for getting her home renovated so quickly!


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I'm with you on this @hollydolly. By next year I hope to finish the renovations to my house which will have taken *8 years* since I started the first project. Things were stalled because of COVID and because I live in this small town where it's challenging to find good craftsmen. If I ever move again, I would prefer it be to someplace that only needs my furniture and small touches.
> 
> Kudos to your daughter for getting her home renovated so quickly!


She doesn't stand on ceremony my daughter.  You all think I do a lot in a day.. you can double that with her,.. she's just like I was when I was younger..  things need doing then the time to get them done is yesterday.. She only bought the house at the end of Feb, and even tho' she works full time, she's still managed to get so much done to the house. Completely  New Bathroom, whole  new attic boarded out and all electric fitted.. new kitchen extension.. New shed fitted with shelving and work bench.. currently a new driveway and carport  is being installed..  and she's only been there 12 weeks... However since she bought her very first house at 23, she's flipped houses .. she buys, renovates and moves on within 2 years .. only time she didn't do that, was in Spain because she had her business there, and she stayed 10 years..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sigh. I've been in The Hovel for 13 years and haven't so much as painted. Well, mostly because I still like the colors I chose when it was built and because it's only me and there are no fingerprints, nail holes, scrapes... Anyway, thinking about painting makes me tired.

DD and I went to see the new Downton Abbey film yesterday and liked it a whole lot more than the first one. I know it's not true to the way life was lived then, and I have a hard time buying into the Crawley's being so...friendly? close?...to their hired help, as if the lords and ladies gave a rat's rear about the life and times of the servants and/or knew (or cared!) a thing about their personal trials and tribulations. 

Elizabeth McGovern, Lady Crawley...ugh! She always looks so _pained, _she should be referred to as "the long-suffering Lady Crawley", although she certainly doesn't seem to have suffered much. Maybe her pained look is because she can't forget that Lord Crawley married her for her money.

Maggie Smith? Perfect! I remember when she was young...jussayin'

Off tomorrow. Going to mow the lawn and positively soak the garden because there's no rain in sight and it's gonna be the "other" temp for the next few days. Right now and for tomorrow it's merely hot; starting Wednesday, it's gonna be hotter. The humidity is way low, and I want to make sure that the beds stay damp in the heat. There's too much $$ in flowers to lose them to the heat. Geez...just last week we had air-you-can-wear; now we don't even have dew on the grass in the morning!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Started mowing yesterday with the big zero turn walk behind. The grass is 3' tall already. Today I got the weed whacker out and did some clean up work with it. Then I stripped it down, and cleaned the air filter, spark plug, exhaust screen, and set the clearance on the tiny little intake, and exhaust valves. Its a Stihl 4-stroke model, and has been a real work horse for me. Came up for lunch, and decided to bake some lemon bars to feed the sweet tooth. This afternoon I will be painting my sons new engine, and he should be coming up in the next few weeks to install it.


----------



## Marie5656

*Pretty much same stuff different day. To add a bit of excitement, I requested a sample be taken as I suspect I have a UTI. *


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Marie5656  Are you still languishing in the hospital? Hope it's not a UTI or at least if it is that you've caught it early enough to not be miserable.


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Started mowing yesterday with the big zero turn walk behind. The grass is 3' tall already. Today I got the weed whacker out and did some clean up work with it. Then I stripped it down, and cleaned the air filter, spark plug, exhaust screen, and set the clearance on the tiny little intake, and exhaust valves. Its a Stihl 4-stroke model, and has been a real work horse for me. Came up for lunch, and decided to bake some lemon bars to feed the sweet tooth. This afternoon I will be painting my sons new engine, and he should be coming up in the next few weeks to install it.


I made some lemon cookies last week....so refreshing and good.


----------



## Marie5656

Georgiagranny said:


> @Marie5656  Are you still languishing in the hospital? Hope it's not a UTI or at least if it is that you've caught it early enough to not be miserable.


I think I will be here another week or so. But I see the doctor on Thursday. Maybe I can get out early


----------



## Lee

I spent well over an hour on the phone about my gas heating bill. WAY too high, and they do not even have my phone #'s right.....it did not compute. 

 Turns out I can blame my neighbor I think so, he has blocked the meter all winter and it may be that the bill was a catch up bill. We shall see.

Then to calm down I baked, old fashioned peanut butter cookies from my grandmothers original Betty Crocker cookbook. Munching on one now I feel better already.....wine and cookies do so go together.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Sigh. I've been in The Hovel for 13 years and haven't so much as painted. Well, mostly because I still like the colors I chose when it was built and because it's only me and there are no fingerprints, nail holes, scrapes... Anyway, thinking about painting makes me tired.
> 
> DD and I went to see the new Downton Abbey film yesterday and liked it a whole lot more than the first one. I know it's not true to the way life was lived then, and I have a hard time buying into the Crawley's being so...friendly? close?...to their hired help, as if the lords and ladies gave a rat's rear about the life and times of the servants and/or knew (or cared!) a thing about their personal trials and tribulations.
> 
> Elizabeth McGovern, Lady Crawley...ugh! She always looks so _pained, _she should be referred to as "the long-suffering Lady Crawley", although she certainly doesn't seem to have suffered much. Maybe her pained look is because she can't forget that Lord Crawley married her for her money.
> 
> Maggie Smith? Perfect! I remember when she was young...jussayin'
> 
> Off tomorrow. Going to mow the lawn and positively soak the garden because there's no rain in sight and it's gonna be the "other" temp for the next few days. Right now and for tomorrow it's merely hot; starting Wednesday, it's gonna be hotter. The humidity is way low, and I want to make sure that the beds stay damp in the heat. There's too much $$ in flowers to lose them to the heat. Geez...just last week we had air-you-can-wear; now we don't even have dew on the grass in the morning!


wanna know something about Maggie Smith..?.. she's a stuck up cow in real life...


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> wanna know something about Maggie Smith..?.. she's a stuck up cow in real life...


OK Holly, inquiring minds want to know, you must elaborate. You must have had a run in with here eh? Is she really like what she portrays on Abbey?


----------



## Packerjohn

Hanging around downtown Whitehorse in the Yukon.  There sure are a lot of big rigs from the US pulling little cars behind but sometimes pulling a 4X4 crew cab truck.  I'm a little confused because the almighty media has been telling me how gas prices are so high that folks can't drive anymore,  how expensive food is and how terrible the economy is.  You would never know it if you pulled over at a rest area on the Alaskan Highway and counted all them big rigs for an hour.  Maybe them good folks aren't listening to the media and they are just carrying on with their lives.  God Bless all those travelers on the Alaskan Highway.  I remember one sign there at Watson Lake which is very famous for it's signs.  That sign said:

*ALASKA OR BUST!*​


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Nooooooooooooo! I could have gone on forever not knowing that! I'm so disappointed. She's a snooty b*tch? A snob? A pain in the como se llama? If so, I hope she gets warts and ugly toenail fungus.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Update: I was tired after the busy-ness this morning.  Instead of music today I wound up cleaning the bathroom, Swiffering the floors and taking a long nap this afternoon into evening. I'm still tired so no playing tonight.


----------



## Jules

@Packerjohn  I just read that the sales of RVs is up from last year.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> OK Holly, inquiring minds want to know, you must elaborate. *You must have had a run in with here eh?* Is she really like what she portrays on Abbey?


Not at all. I've never had a run-in with her.. and as I don't watch Downton Abbey I can't tell if she's the same as her character... but I've been in the same company as her off set and she is sooo snooty ...oft times when someone has little knowledge of the real world because they've spent most of their life living in the confines of showbiz.. they are not like us at all..


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Not at all. I've never had a run-in with her.. and as I don't watch Downton Abbey I can't tell if she's the same as her character... but I've been in the same company as her off set and she is sooo snooty ...oft times when someone has little knowledge of the real world because they've spnet most of their life living in the confines of showbiz.. they are not like us at all..


You never watched Downton Abbey, it's a must see. Say it isn't so    I loved Maggie Smiths character on the show.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off today. I'll be in the garden if anybody needs me. And yes, I will wear my gardening hat and drink lots of water

Still all kinds of bummed about Maggie Smith


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> wanna know something about Maggie Smith..?.. she's a stuck up cow in real life...


Not surprised at all.  Full of herself, hey?


----------



## Lee

I baked banana chocolate chip muffins at 5 am.....cannot waste over ripe bananas. Did a little garden work, picked lettuce for a salad, now waiting for hubby's foot care nurse.

Going to straighten out the freezer so I can find what I am looking for in there. I know there is a package of pork chops in there somewhere.


----------



## Pepper

Primary Care Physician appointment for refills, re-certification letters for transportation, blood tests, etc.

Hate going.  Hate going most anywhere lately.


----------



## StarSong

Got a terrible night's sleep last night  - 4 hours at most.  And I'm hosting a gathering tonight so I need to pull it together.  Did most house cleaning yesterday so at least that's behind me.  Will do the food prep this morning in hopes of catching a couple of hour nap later on.


----------



## Packerjohn

Jules said:


> @Packerjohn  I just read that the sales of RVs is up from last year.


My, my, that is interesting.  I suppose this happened before the increase in the price of fuel.  Perhaps also, some people couldn't fly due to all those restrictions and decided to buy an RV to tour locally.  I have seen several RVs with Florida plates so I suppose that local travel for them is a trip up here to Alaska?


----------



## Packerjohn

I will drive from Whitehorse in the Yukon to Skagway, Alaska.  Not a bad way to celebrate the 1st day of summer and the longest day of the year.  It is only a 2.5 hour drive so I think I'll stop over for a spell and check out Carcross, Yukon.  I'm concered that Skagway is a cruise port so I don't fancy walking around with thousands of cruisers but hey, I believe they all leave and then it's "back to normal" after 5 pm.  Anyway, never been there so I am pretty excited.  Beats sitting at home and watching the ambulance come around to take another residence away to the hospital.  Sorry, perhaps a bad joke!


----------



## JustBonee

Packerjohn said:


> My, my, that is interesting.  I suppose this happened before the increase in the price of fuel.  Perhaps also, some people couldn't fly due to all those restrictions and decided to buy an RV to tour locally.  I have seen several RVs with Florida plates so I suppose that local travel for them is a trip up here to Alaska?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Back inside. Lots got done, some weeds aren't living to see another day, lots of flowers were deadheaded. And...that darned bunny ate the blooms off my phlox, dammit  

Everything has been thoroughly watered and tempting flowers have been sprayed with Critter Ridder. Bunny will either starve or move on to another restaurant.

When the lawn is in shade this afternoon, it'll get mowed.

DGD went shopping yesterday afternoon for a "conservative" wardrobe for her new job. Color me surprised that she actually chose pieces that are quite nice, well made, and suitable for polite society. She shopped with Gramma's $$ and spent less than $400. Yay.

The downside? Well. DD doesn't own an iron or an ironing board. Gramma owns an iron and an ironing board. Guess who got to cut the tags off, snip open the basted pockets, and press everything? Also guess who didn't use any cuss words while pressing sleeves on the blazers without a sleeve board.


----------



## Sliverfox

We stopped at local Farmer's Market,,, hubby bought strawberries & I bought  jar of  dark honey  for our son.
Quick shop at Walmart & back home to get busy.

Took care of the strawberries,, made  small cake to go with them.

Threw  down a few wood s  chips.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> Took care of the strawberries,, made  small cake to go with them.


Strawberry shortcake at @Sliverfox's! Party time.

What time should we be there and will there be iced tea to go with it?


----------



## Jules

Packerjohn said:


> My, my, that is interesting. I suppose this happened before the increase in the price of fuel.


We all knew about the price of gas.  

Lots of people complain about prices on everything, that doesn’t mean it hurts them or that they’re going to stop spending.  Restaurants are full and we have lots of tourists here.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> You never watched Downton Abbey, it's a must see. Say it isn't so    I loved Maggie Smiths character on the show.


No, I have watched it.. it's garbage IMO, nowhere nearly historically correct, so it annoys the heck outta me .. so I never watched it after the second time of trying..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Not surprised at all.  Full of herself, hey?


she is.. but in a different way to how you would imagine.. She doesn't talk down to the crew... but  she acts like she's above everyone else... she literally is a showbiz Luvvie.. everything is Dahling Moi Moi, .. etc... and she and several other female British actresses are very close buddies...  and they all ( bar one ) came out of the same Mould. they don't mix with anyone else who doesn't conform to the same type  ...but don't ask me to name them on here, I don't want to get sued..


----------



## hollydolly

Today.. it's been 80 degrees here.. but feels hotter.  I had my hair trimmed this  morning for free because I wasn't happy with how they did it last Thursday... , so they were very quick to offer it for free by a more qualified stylist .
 Then I went to the garden centre to pick up some things, and they were sold out , annoyingly they had these things on Saturday. Stayed for a cuppa tea  and a scone..sitting out in the shaded courtyard.. very nice...

From there over to the next large town in the next county... to buy 2 pairs of Blackout curtains for my livingroom..

  then got a gallon of  Fence paint and brushes, gonna re-paint my fences  at some point.., ...

 As I drove back.. just about 90 mins after I'd arrived.. there was a HUGE traffic incident on the opposite lane going into town..  Of course the traffic my side had all slowed to rubberneck, so I counted  9 Police cars.. 5 ambulances, and 4 Fire engines... any sign of what had happened was already gone, but the emergency services had blocked the road, and the traffic on that side was backed up for miles.. . You can't help think that whatever happened, I hope the people involved survived.. it must have been a nasty accident to have all those turn up..

Just as I was getting home.. I took these pics.. even the cattle are hot as can be... 







got home and an Amazon delivery scheduled for Saturday delivery had been thrown over my rear gate...  it's so annoying when they do that... it's my new leaf blower , hopefully nothing is broken..


----------



## Leann

Packerjohn said:


> I will drive from Whitehorse in the Yukon to Skagway, Alaska.  Not a bad way to celebrate the 1st day of summer and the longest day of the year.  It is only a 2.5 hour drive so I think I'll stop over for a spell and check out Carcross, Yukon.  I'm concered that Skagway is a cruise port so I don't fancy walking around with thousands of cruisers but hey, I believe they all leave and then it's "back to normal" after 5 pm.  Anyway, never been there so I am pretty excited.  Beats sitting at home and watching the ambulance come around to take another residence away to the hospital.  Sorry, perhaps a bad joke!


I admire all of the traveling you do. I travel alone, too, but usually to Europe. I don't mind driving in the US but I don't think I could do a long road trip by myself. But who knows? Maybe I will someday in the future. 

Please continue to keep us posted on your adventures!


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  Are you expecting a storm today.  We used to say that the cows lying down in the middle of the day was an indication of a coming storm.


----------



## hollydolly

No..no storm... and did you know that it's not true about cows lying down before rain... 

look at this..I just took this pic a few minutes ago... this plane is so low over my house, and this isn't even the flight path...  he's coming into land at a nearby airport...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> No..no storm... and did you know that it's not true about cows lying down before rain...


Yeah, I know it’s an old wife’s tale.  Was just curious.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So I was going to wait to mow the lawn until it was shady later this afternoon. Meh. It's not particularly hot yet (93) and only takes about 10 minutes. It has been mowed. Maybe it's not particularly hot yet, but I sure am!

What'll I do now? Really should vacuum. Okay. I'll do that and use up another 10 minutes, but then what? It's too early to start supper.

I have a feeling...just a feeling...that DGD has already quit her new job. Right. We'll see. DD is working at her turned-into-two-half-days-a-week job so I won't know anything until she gets home. Heck, even if DGD did already quit the new job, she has a spiffy new wardrobe. None of the slacks are ripped out at the knees, and there are no more bordering-on-the-obscene logo t-shirts. 

I'll be back in 10 after the vacuuming is done.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I dawdled. It took 13 minutes to vacuum. In my defense, I stopped for a couple of minutes to wash Maggiecat's food dish.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I dawdled. It took 13 minutes to vacuum. In my defense, I stopped for a couple of minutes to wash Maggiecat's food dish.


got time to come and do mine then ....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  By the time I get there it'll be too late at night. Or too early in the morning. Maybe next time?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  By the time I get there it'll be too late at night. Or too early in the morning. Maybe next time?


..anything to get out of it....you're sooooo laaaaazzzzyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Georgiagranny,, a,, thanks  for reminder ,, that I was "thinking" about  running the vacuum.

Maybe the broom will do a good enough job?

Grass clippings,, wood  chips  get tracked in no matter what  weather is.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> @ Georgiagranny,, a,, thanks  for reminder ,, that I was "thinking" about  running the vacuum.
> 
> Maybe the broom will do a good enough job?


Sorry. I need to go to the store and no car so riding my broom right now


----------



## Llynn

I'm going to drive down to the village and buy 10 gallons of diesel (I'm dreading to learn the current price) and then mow the blueberry field. Gotta keep the grass cut so the deer can get to the bushes more easily don'tcha know. My place is absolutely lousy with blacktail deer this year so in actuality I am tempted to just give up on the blueberries and start selling venison and bunny meat instead.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Llynn said:


> I am tempted to just give up on the blueberries and start selling venison and bunny meat instead.


I'm tempted to do the same with the bunny that keeps eating my flowers!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. DGD didn't quit. I could feel something wrong, though. Turns out that her BF came over last night and broke up with her. She's beyond devastated. However...she's been beyond devastated before. Often.

Whenever there's been a new BF in the picture, DD has gone on and on about how great he is, yada yada yada. I haven't been impressed with any of them. Nope. Not one. Didn't dislike them, they just didn't move me. They were just...yanno?...guys. Meh.

Instructor at DGD's training class for the new job told her this morning that she didn't need to stay after break because she's so far ahead of the rest of the class that they wouldn't be covering anything today that she doesn't already know. DD picked her up and took her back to the office with her (it's okay...small office with only the owner and DD).

Guess I'll go start supper. Nothing else to do. Yawn.

BTW, @hollydolly and @Sliverfox, when I win the lottery, I'm gonna get a riding mower that has an air conditioned cab, converts to a vacuum, and can climb stairs. I'll get one for each of us.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Glad I get to go to work this morning because I got so bored yesterday that I could hardly stand it...and spent most of the afternoon and early evening eating. Yup. I was cramming food in with both hands...like just about anything that wasn't nailed to the fridge or cupboards.

Okay. Enough monkey business. Gotta get dressed and get my arse in gear. Croissants and bolillos and Italian bread and raisin bread and mountains of cookies, muffins, coffee cakes and more await.

The temp is going to hit 100 or more today.


----------



## Blessed

I am going to the grocery when they open at 6am to get some good deals.
Then I will come home and sleep since I am still staying up all night


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I have an appointment with my primary care doctor. Just a yearly physical thing. So not doing too much this morning as I do not want my feet to be too swelled up by the time I have to make that long ride. Cleaning my bathroom is on my list. This morning so far just having my morning coffee and trying to learn how to use Terminal to install programs on my computer. Rabbit enjoyed his morning banana and is now napping.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sat outside for a while this AM, enjoying the breeze and birdsong….   Then the yard crew came along with mowers and weed-eaters so it was back inside .   Picked up a cinnamon-roll latte at the coffee shop and collected newly-reframed print from the frame shop.  Plan to spend time with my Prince Among Men, then I will have supper with my good friend, Rosenda this evening


----------



## Pepper

My son starts his summer vacation Friday.  During summers he works from home on Zoom.  Today I am watching my grandson, but my personal services will not be required until September.  I promised my grandson a new Monster Truck School Bus, so when I pick him up we will go to a toy store.  At least unless it's raining.

He has too many toys, IMO, but he loves each & every one.


----------



## Pappy

Went to pick up a prescription for me. Bacterial infection in my prostrate, a common occurrence for me over the years. Stopped and fueled up the car. That one hurt. Found gas at BJs for $4.54 a gallon.


----------



## hollydolly

It's racing towards 4pm... I've been painting the fences in the blazing heat all afternoon... and I've had to stop and  come in because I'm soo hot and my back is breaking... , but I've got most of it done just some trellises to finish another day...










Please excuse patches, it's where the paint hadn't dried yet..


----------



## Sassycakes

I just got off the phone with my sweet cousin.
She is 8 years younger than me and always got picked on
because most of my aunts didn't think she was as pretty as her sister. who joined Scientology and gave $50,000 to them so they would help her commit suicide. 
I adored her from when she was born. If she liked one of my toys I gave it to her.
A few months ago she mentioned a wooden dog house with the family member's name
on every dog that I had.So I bought her one with one condition that she was too perfect to
ever be in the dog house. She called to tell me she is going to be a Grandmom in January.
I am so happy that she will get a baby to love and who will love her too.


----------



## Packerjohn

I am off to see the old cemetery and then head over to Dyea to see what there is to see.  I still haven't had my coffee but maybe after Dea I  might find some.  Oh, got to line up for the Alaskan Ferry that promises me to take me to Haines.  Looks like I'm going to be there for a while.  I hope the hotel is good but today you never know?


----------



## Pecos

CinnamonSugar said:


> Checked in at the airport, getting ready to head home.  Sure had a good time in CO Springs with my daughter.   Now for more ppl watching… such a fascinating pastime !


People watching at airports is always interesting to me. Wondering about their life story, where they from, where they are going. My imagination can create entire stories about them and it is the best entertainment going while trapped waiting to get back into a flying tube.


----------



## Pecos

I am sitting in a waiting room waiting for an eye exam and hopefully a new prescription.


----------



## Mizmo

I have just had shower and got my hair in rollers for the first time despite the thumbless wonder hand.
Been two months now and finally free of dressing but I keep it covered at the stump. Can't bear to look at it yet.
Now waiting for referral appt call on eyebrow pimple.....will give it another week, then I will start 'screaming'...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

Picked up groceries, put away groceries. Picked up wife's medicine and paid vehicle tax, registration, and new tag number. Then came home to cool off and wait for this week's EIA report. Note to self... probably need to get the car's ac fixed. Whew!!


----------



## StarSong

I was able to get two one-hour naps yesterday so I was in good shape by the time everyone showed up.

Our overnight company just left.  Was great to see him again.  

The fridge is loaded with enough salad bar leftovers to last DH and me today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## HoneyNut

I have been really enjoying Chicago this week.  I've learned a lot about getting around in the city and the bus and train systems (such as: push to get the door to open, took the bus driver and half the passengers yelling to me to 'PUSH!' to figure out how to get out! ha ha  But it was a big step forward for me to go out the exit door because so far I'd clung so close to the driver in my anxiety to know which stop I should get out, that I was always leaving by the entrance door).

Chicago is so much cleaner and safer feeling than I expected.  There is so much to do and see -- I could have stayed for the whole summer instead of 4 weeks and still had lots to explore.  

Today I took a boat ride on Lake Michigan, then I simply wandered westward on foot amongst the many pedestrians, navigating through unfamiliar city roads until I found my way back to the train station, where I bravely entered through the north door (having previously only entered via the south or west doors -- any change at all makes me feel like courage is necessary!).  I felt like a successful explorer of the American West!

Tomorrow will be the last day I will go downtown, and I am just going to spend it wandering around the parks & trail along the lake.


----------



## Trila

Having a tablet free day was a real eye opener for me. It showed me just how much I am capable of accomplishing, if I want to. Since my last booster shot (Nov), I have not felt right. Then I hurt my shoulder. Next it was COVID. I've become a pro at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Last Sun, I officially weighed more than I ever have in my entire life!!! (and I feel it!). So, it is time for a lifestyle change!!! Less sitting around, more getting stuff done! This means better time management and less internet. So far, these last few days have been really good...and I'm starting to feel better, too!

Yesterday's high was 103°F. Not unusual for my area. Mornings and evenings are for doing things outside. The hottest part of the day, that's when I'm inside cleaning, reading, internet, or watching a tv show.

Most of my outdoor work consisted of battling the Brush War. Dio  bought an electric pole saw. What a difference that has made! In one hour he can accomplish what used to take a week! I've been attacking the lower growth with a big pair of lopping shears. The hardest part is dragging all of the branches away and tossing them into the woods. We still have a lot more to do, but I think we are starting to win!

I don't remember the last time I bought a steak....but it's been many years! Actually, I bought it as a treat for Memorial Day, but we were both so sick with COVID that we weren't even interested. Last Sun, Dio  cooked it up on the grilled and it was perfect!!

Speaking of special treats, yesterday I made Fried Bologna and Onions!!! There was still some cucumber salad left to have as a side. Oh, my!!! That was soooo good! Tonight will be sausages on the grill. With all of this good eating, it no wonder what my weight has gone up! Lol


----------



## dseag2

Fairly quiet day.  My partner was off, so we had lunch at the mall and walked both stories.  I then went to Starbucks and read a good thriller for an hour while he enjoyed his day off.  

I try to stay at home as little as possible these days because I might watch some of the late-night shows I've recorded the previous evening that cover everything that is going on in our country.  Even if it is presented in a funny way, it is still depressing.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I have been really enjoying Chicago this week.  I've learned a lot about getting around in the city and the bus and train systems (such as: push to get the door to open, took the bus driver and half the passengers yelling to me to 'PUSH!' to figure out how to get out! ha ha  But it was a big step forward for me to go out the exit door because so far I'd clung so close to the driver in my anxiety to know which stop I should get out, that I was always leaving by the entrance door).
> 
> Chicago is so much cleaner and safer feeling than I expected.  There is so much to do and see -- I could have stayed for the whole summer instead of 4 weeks and still had lots to explore.
> 
> Today I took a boat ride on Lake Michigan, then I simply wandered westward on foot amongst the many pedestrians, navigating through unfamiliar city roads until I found my way back to the train station, where I bravely entered through the north door (having previously only entered via the south or west doors -- any change at all makes me feel like courage is necessary!).  I felt like a successful explorer of the American West!
> 
> Tomorrow will be the last day I will go downtown, and I am just going to spend it wandering around the parks & trail along the lake.


I love your travel vlogs @HoneyNut and your courage to explore the world around you. As I've said in other posts, for some reason I like traveling to Europe alone and explore whatever city I'm in but somehow can't/don't/won't do the same here in the US. 

Where is your next destination after Chicago?


----------



## Leann

I had an appointment at 8:00a to have some work done on my car. I always have the work done at the dealer which is 40 min away. So I got up at 6:00a ( I am soooo NOT a morning person), showered and got ready, took the dog for a quick walk before leaving then headed out the door. I waited while they were doing the work on my car and spent the time reading on my Kindle. A few hours later the car was ready to go. I stopped for gas then made a few other stops on the way home. Got home walked the dog again, had some lunch, answered emails, did usual house stuff then took a nap for 2 hours because I felt sleep-deprived getting up so early. Made dinner, fed the fur baby and all of the usual evening stuff. Pleasant day all in all even though it was very hot here and the rain has moved in.


----------



## HoneyNut

Leann said:


> Where is your next destination after Chicago?


Next is Columbus, Ohio.   It was supposed to be Pittsburgh, PA but I was all freaked out arriving on crazy-busy highways after dark the day I got to Chicago so I decided to only drive a distance that I can leave at my normal late morning start time and still arrive in daylight.  
I hope I don't die of boredom in Ohio after all the fun excitement of the big city.


----------



## Leann

Pecos said:


> People watching at airports is always interesting to me. Wondering about their life story, where they from, where they are going. My imagination can create entire stories about them and it is the best entertainment going while trapped waiting to get back into a flying tube.


I do much the same!


----------



## Trish

Getting packed for a trip to the coast.  Not sure how long we are going for, just going to see how the weather goes so, if I am quiet for a while, you will know we are having too much fun.


----------



## Alligatorob

Resting, yesterday was 14 hours of fishing, today is a cleanup and down day.  Caught some grouper and snapper.  Not so many or big as on other trips, but nothing to complain about.  It is fishing...


----------



## katlupe

Today I am not going anywhere. Presently it is raining so not going outside either unless it clears up. I wanted to try going for a walk every morning before it gets hot but will have to try just walking in my hall for today. I think I will do food prep today for the next few days but not sure what I will be prepping yet.


----------



## hollydolly

It's sunny here, altho' much cooler than yesterday thankfully.. it has spotted with rain for about 10 minutes , but that looks like it's over now. I'm feeling the affects of yesterdays' heavy garden work so I'm going to just take it easy today. ..and not got plans for anything at all. 

A new pair of secateurs are due to arrive today, but I think that's the height of any excitement


----------



## Trila

Leann said:


> I had an appointment at 8:00a to have some work done on my car. I always have the work done at the dealer which is 40 min away. So I got up at 6:00a ( I am soooo NOT a morning person), showered and got ready, took the dog for a quick walk before leaving then headed out the door. I waited while they were doing the work on my car and spent the time reading on my Kindle. A few hours later the car was ready to go. I stopped for gas then made a few other stops on the way home. Got home walked the dog again, had some lunch, answered emails, did usual house stuff then took a nap for 2 hours because I felt sleep-deprived getting up so early. Made dinner, fed the fur baby and all of the usual evening stuff. Pleasant day all in all even though it was very hot here and the rain has moved in.


I like those kind of days.  Stuff gets done, but it's mostly laid back and easy.


----------



## Trila

Pecos said:


> People watching at airports is always interesting to me. Wondering about their life story, where they from, where they are going. My imagination can create entire stories about them and it is the best entertainment going while trapped waiting to get back into a flying tube.


@Pecos @CinnamonSugar 
You reminded me of this song...


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Sorry. I need to go to the store and no car so riding my broom right now


That's my line!!!!


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> I have just had shower and got my hair in rollers for the first time despite the thumbless wonder hand.
> Been two months now and finally free of dressing but I keep it covered at the stump. Can't bear to look at it yet.
> Now waiting for referral appt call on eyebrow pimple.....will give it another week, then I will start 'screaming'...
> View attachment 226261


I see from your pix that you are looking fantastic!  It's good that you continue to take care of yourself! 

You have gone through so much lately, and you are still able to keep a sense of humor!  You are such an inspiration!


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like Mac has my day planned.
He's  pawing at me & whining,,,play time?


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me at 4:30am,tried to go back to sleep for longer time, got up at 6
I walked downstairs outside to our community garden watered the plants,walked 2X around the garden circle back upstairs to my apt{3rd floor}
After breakfast,I strolled 6 blocks to local Price Right grocery store for couple things,took the bus home. I timed it perfectly,was back home within 45 min
Its a beautiful,2nd summer day temps 80 with no humidity, read NYT while eating lunch,this afternoon go sit out in our garden for about 1hr,read local paper when I come back in,do couple games on my smartphone. I've been going to bed lately at 10:15, I seem to doze in my chair watching TV LOL!


----------



## JaniceM

Made coffee-  stovetop coffee pot.  Had to walk up to convenience store to get bus fare, went to grocery store and shopped, and still got back while coffee was still warm enough to drink.


----------



## oldpop

Reorganizing my work room.


----------



## StarSong

Worked on the pool this morning.  Planning to be very lazy the rest of the day!


----------



## unoriginalussername

porkbelly burnt ends for a meeting this evening.


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> I see from your pix that you are looking fantastic!  It's good that you continue to take care of yourself!
> 
> You have gone through so much lately, and you are still able to keep a sense of humor!  You are such an inspiration!



Well thank you for those kinds words.

I try to keep 'above it' as they say but hard sometimes and especially  in this past hour. 
The checkup on my thumb amputation which was next Monday has been cancelled.
 No reason, no excuse...it will be rescheduled.
I phoned to see if they could tell me  approximately when that would be but the answer I immediately  got was the message box is full.
I can put that message on my own home phone so this is just more BS from the medical system here....


----------



## JustBonee

Not doing much  at all today  .. over 100 now.


----------



## Jules

I had to borrow this from @Mizmo 




Went to the drug store early this morning and instead of the two of my prescription they had four and I’d have to come back this afternoon.  That would be a third visit and it wouldn’t be possible for me to return until Sunday.  The staff are obviously overworked, (I’ll give them a pass on saying they’re incompetent), and they should be provided with white jackets that are pristine and not ragged.  Absolutely poor management.  I talked to the staff at a nearby grocery store and they have a new pharmacy system so I’m going back to them.  

The frustrating part of me having four of this prescription is that it has to be kept refrigerated so I have to find a special spot that doesn’t have random freezing.  Half an hour later they sent a text that they’re giving me complimentary enrolment in automatic refills when it’s time to reorder.  I have to opt out of this, which I don’t believe is legal in Canada.  

This afternoon I started to make bran muffins and didn’t pull out all the ingredients ahead of time.  Half finished and realized I didn’t have any bran.  Walked the km to the store and all over it searching and seems they don’t have any bran either.

After all this I’m just sitting here venting.  

I did get some laundry done today.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> I had to borrow this from @Mizmo
> 
> View attachment 226419
> 
> 
> Went to the drug store early this morning and instead of the two of my prescription they had four and I’d have to come back this afternoon.  That would be a third visit and it wouldn’t be possible for me to return until Sunday.  The staff are obviously overworked, (I’ll give them a pass on saying they’re incompetent), and they should be provided with white jackets that are pristine and not ragged.  Absolutely poor management.  I talked to the staff at a nearby grocery store and they have a new pharmacy system so I’m going back to them.
> 
> The frustrating part of me having four of this prescription is that it has to be kept refrigerated so I have to find a special spot that doesn’t have random freezing.  Half an hour later they sent a text that they’re giving me complimentary enrolment in automatic refills when it’s time to reorder.  I have to opt out of this, which I don’t believe is legal in Canada.
> 
> This afternoon I started to make bran muffins and didn’t pull out all the ingredients ahead of time.  Half finished and realized I didn’t have any bran.  Walked the km to the store and all over it searching and seems they don’t have any bran either.
> 
> After all this I’m just sitting here venting.
> 
> I did get some laundry done today.




I can see why you need a vent too.....
That little squiggly  guy was made by me for venting  a long time ago when there was a lot of free fun stuff on the internet so do take good care of him.
BTW, I never heard of complimentary enrolment refills but we are in different provinces.....


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> BTW, I never heard of complimentary enrolment refills but we are in different provinces....


It’s that nationwide chain that we all have and I think it must be something new. 

Don’t worry, I’ll look after that cute little bugger for you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sitting on the back screened-in porch.  A breeze has kicked up and there’s a rumble of thunder n the distance.  The air smells like rain.   We may not actually get a storm but it’s nice to have a break from the sweltering heat, sit outside, read and listen to the birds


----------



## Lee

We got the winds today too....warm winds. I loved seeing the bunny rabbits running with the winds kicking up their cotton tails.

Picked up the cladding for the windows and hopefully the handyman will install this weekend. Will be sooooo glad when this project is done.

Today I watered, weeded, tried on clothes and made a donation pile. Tomorrow I will thrift shop for other peoples donations when I drop my donations off.


----------



## dseag2

Leann said:


> I had an appointment at 8:00a to have some work done on my car. I always have the work done at the dealer which is 40 min away. So I got up at 6:00a ( I am soooo NOT a morning person), showered and got ready, took the dog for a quick walk before leaving then headed out the door. I waited while they were doing the work on my car and spent the time reading on my Kindle. A few hours later the car was ready to go. I stopped for gas then made a few other stops on the way home. Got home walked the dog again, had some lunch, answered emails, did usual house stuff then took a nap for 2 hours because I felt sleep-deprived getting up so early. Made dinner, fed the fur baby and all of the usual evening stuff. Pleasant day all in all even though it was very hot here and the rain has moved in.


I would need a nap as well.  I am also not a morning person.  I consider waking up anytime before 8:00am an assault on my freedom, and if can sleep until 9:30 or 10:00am I will.  This is my go-to quote.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Well thank you for those kinds words.
> 
> I try to keep 'above it' as they say but hard sometimes and especially  in this past hour.
> The checkup on my thumb amputation which was next Monday has been cancelled.
> No reason, no excuse...it will be rescheduled.
> I phoned to see if they could tell me  approximately when that would be but the answer I immediately  got was the message box is full.
> I can put that message on my own home phone so this is just more BS from the medical system here....
> 
> View attachment 226396


There is an old saying that good help is hard to find.  One of the reasons why I decided to retire from health care, was because it was hard for me work with people who didn't care about doing a good job.  (They cared more about the YouTube videos on their phones!!! .)  Of course, there were plenty of employees who still did a good job....but not like there used it be.

Hang in there....being frustrated only hurts you!


----------



## Trila

@katlupe

..I hope it was a good one!


----------



## Alligatorob

Picture was yesterday actually.  Too much wind today for fishing.  These are the biggest ones, a grouper and a snapper.


----------



## hollydolly

Good catch ^^^ despite the wind


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> @katlupe
> View attachment 226476
> ..I hope it was a good one!


Thank you! It is today actually. Thankful to have made it to this one.


----------



## katlupe

Alligatorob said:


> Picture was yesterday actually.  Too much wind today for fishing.  These are the biggest ones, a grouper and a snapper.
> View attachment 226492


Wow! That was a good catch!


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning all! Not sure what I will be doing today. Coffee right now and then I'll figure it out. Should do laundry but not definite on that yet.


----------



## Pappy

Going to the VA for PT to help with my balance problem. Hope they can help me. I walk like a drinking sailor most of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Going to the VA for PT to help with my balance problem. Hope they can help me. I walk like a drinking sailor most of the time.


is there a problem with your ears Pappy ?


----------



## Lee

I had plans for today but plans have changed. Woke up to another water outage. And I do not go out without a shower first.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> is there a problem with your ears Pappy ?


I have been wondering the same thing Holly. Think I’ll visit a specialist about this. Inner ear maybe, or just old age..


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  walked the dog , twice.

Should   knock down some more weeds today.
Blue berry bushes need trimmed  around .

Still haven't planted  the iris roots I got at a yard sale.

Leftovers  for  lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 1.45..  overcast...  was hot as heck during the night.. today it's about 75... not got anything planned for today


----------



## Buckeye

The high point of my day has already happened - finally got a replacement kitchen table delivered this morning.  My lovely SO has said she wants to go to the bank this afternoon, but her plans change with the breeze...


----------



## Pepper

My 4 year old grandson is "graduating" from 3K to preK.  There will be a celebration in Central Park. There are two beautiful smaller parks right near the school, but No, not good enough.  The children will walk from their school to Central Park.  The distance is at least (let me count) 10 huge city blocks. It's a long walk.  I think that's so stupid.  There won't even be a place to sit.  I'm going of course, going first to my son by train and we will take a bus most of the way.

Yesterday in class, the kids made ice pops and we will all have a chance to sample them.  After the celebration they will play, then we will have pizza or something.  Access A Ride claims they will pick me up to go home at 8:39 pm.  We'll see.  They never get it right, I'm always a nervous wreck.

Don't you think it's dumb to have 4 year olds walking in this crazy city?  I know I will have a great time, but lately having a great time is too much for me.


----------



## StarSong

dseag2 said:


> I would need a nap as well.  I am also not a morning person.  I consider waking up anytime before 8:00am an assault on my freedom, and if can sleep until 9:30 or 10:00am I will.  This is my go-to quote.
> 
> View attachment 226472


Bet it's been a long time since she was paid $10K to show up somewhere.  Ah, the arrogance of youth and being at the top of the heap.  People think it will last forever.    
Linda Evangelista then and now.


----------



## StarSong

Our pool is a delightful 88°, just right for DH & me to pull back the cover, enjoy early morning swims, then recover it to keep evaporation to a minimum.  After swimming we hose off while standing on the first step of the pool so we don't waste any precious water.

Need to do about an hour's worth of business work this morning.  We'll be watching baby grandson most of the day, but it'll be too hot to take him outside.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Bet it's been a long time since she was paid $10K to show up somewhere.  Ah, the arrogance of youth and being at the top of the heap.  People think it will last forever.
> Linda Evangelista then and now.


I haven't heard of her in many years, but she still looks great for approaching 60


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> My 4 year old grandson is "graduating" from 3K to preK.  There will be a celebration in Central Park. There are two beautiful smaller parks right near the school, but No, not good enough.  The children will walk from their school to Central Park.  The distance is at least (let me count) 10 huge city blocks. It's a long walk.  I think that's so stupid.  There won't even be a place to sit.  I'm going of course, going first to my son by train and we will take a bus most of the way.
> 
> Yesterday in class, the kids made ice pops and we will all have a chance to sample them.  After the celebration they will play, then we will have pizza or something.  Access A Ride claims they will pick me up to go home at 8:39 pm.  We'll see.  They never get it right, I'm always a nervous wreck.
> 
> Don't you think it's dumb to have 4 year olds walking in this crazy city?  I know I will have a great time, but lately having a great time is too much for me.


That's a long way for little one's to walk .. especially in the heat of summer. A school bus would be better.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My 4 year old grandson is "graduating" from 3K to preK.  There will be a celebration in Central Park. There are two beautiful smaller parks right near the school, but No, not good enough.  The children will walk from their school to Central Park.  The distance is at least (let me count) 10 huge city blocks. It's a long walk.  I think that's so stupid.  There won't even be a place to sit.  I'm going of course, going first to my son by train and we will take a bus most of the way.
> 
> Yesterday in class, the kids made ice pops and we will all have a chance to sample them.  After the celebration they will play, then we will have pizza or something.  Access A Ride claims they will pick me up to go home at 8:39 pm.  We'll see.  They never get it right, I'm always a nervous wreck.
> 
> Don't you think it's dumb to have 4 year olds walking in this crazy city?  I know I will have a great time, but lately having a great time is too much for me.


that's a very long walk for 4 years olds.. what on earth are the teachers thinking ?... Drive them to the park by all means or as you say use the closer parks.. but make them walk when they're just toddlers is very bad...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I haven't heard of her in many years, but she still looks great for approaching 60


She does indeed, but not catwalk great.  I'm not casting aspersions - in my youth I couldn't picture myself getting old either.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> She does indeed, but not catwalk great.  I'm not casting aspersions - in my youth I couldn't picture myself getting old either.


None of us could.. and when we did think of being old, it was usually 40


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> That's a long way for little one's to walk .. especially in the heat of summer. A school bus would be better.


If I were taking a 4 year old that far, I'd be pushing a stroller because sure as shooting that kid will be too exhausted to walk all the way on the return trip.  But I live in Los Angeles, and as the song goes, nobody walks in LA.   Well, not 10 city blocks back and forth.  

Perhaps the school does this every year and knows better though.  It could also be that when you have a group of 4 year olds doing something their stamina is invigorated by the joy of being with their friends and the peer pressure of not wanting to be babyish and unable to make the trek.  NYC children do a lot of walking in general.  

p.s.  DD, DSIL, GS and GD go for 10 mile bike rides every weekend and most people in my neighborhood walk a mile or two for exercise.  Don't want to make it seem like we're complete sloths out here.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> She does indeed, but not catwalk great.  I'm not casting aspersions - in my youth I couldn't picture myself getting old either.


https://people.com/style/linda-evan...ince-fat-freezing-nightmare-people-exclusive/

She blames Cool Sculpting.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> https://people.com/style/linda-evan...ince-fat-freezing-nightmare-people-exclusive/
> 
> She blames Cool Sculpting.


I read that.  I feel sorry for her - what a nightmare.  Plastic surgery isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I hulled more strawberries while waiting for 'referral' appointments. It is now almost 4pm so don't expect one now.

However while waiting, I did eat 5 strawberries, two toffees and now I am going to gave a coffee and choc digestive biscuit 
and while doing that,  I am going to watch first episode of Broadchurch, great British drama . 
I have seen all before but at this age like watching anew except for bits and pieces. 
Cheers

....


----------



## Sliverfox

I never did get what I hoped to do today.

Hubby & I  are relaxing  today.


----------



## hollydolly

I may go out , I may not it depends when my  new book arrives..I have no tracking info for it yet. It's 10.20am

I just need to get topped up with some groceries. It's sunny, but much cooler than it has been all week @ just below 70 f.. but it's very breezy....

I'm not concerned if I don't go out, I'll do it tomorrow instead, but next week is supposed to be a hottie again.. and I want to visit a Miniature Village ...
https://www.bekonscot.co.uk/


----------



## katlupe

I am planning on doing laundry this morning. While it in the washing machine I will go to the store to pick up some cream and more spring mix. Then going to do a little clean out of my storage locker. I have some boards to get rid of and boxes. Going to get an early start.


----------



## Lee

not sure yet what to do


----------



## Pepper

Recuperating from yesterday.

At the end of the party most kids were crying, probably from exhaustion.  

It was terribly painful for me.  I need new stents in my left leg, but I'm seeing so many doctors I had to put it off for a while.  Walking 5th Ave was an incredible challenge.  I could stand up for literally hours, but when I take a step--Agony, I'm in Agony.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Recuperating from yesterday.
> 
> At the end of the party most kids were crying, probably from exhaustion.
> 
> It was terribly painful for me.  I need new stents in my left leg, but I'm seeing so many doctors I had to put it off for a while.  Walking 5th Ave was an incredible challenge.  I could stand up for literally hours, but when I take a step--Agony, I'm in Agony.


So the kids were crying, and you were in tears.. what a rotten end to the day. Hope you're not in so much pain today. Why do you need stents in your leg , what's that for ?


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> So the kids were crying, and you were in tears.. what a rotten end to the day. Hope you're not in so much pain today. Why do you need stents in your leg , what's that for ?


My veins, or is it arteries? get clogged and get clots.  It's been going on for years, and was undiagnosed, or diagnosed incorrectly, for SEVEN years before 2010.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My veins, or is it arteries? get clogged and get clots.  It's been going on for years, and was undiagnosed, or diagnosed incorrectly, for SEVEN years before 2010.


so do you use a mobility aid ?.. sounds like a horrible situation to be in..not to mention agony..


----------



## WheatenLover

Today started at midnight, when I woke up from a nap I didn't intend to take. My son came bounding into my room to tell me how easy it is to move. We just pack, turn off the utilities, and go. Boom! We are in Mass.

I wrote the 4 page list of things that need to be done before we move. He was astonished. He thought it was a matter of each of us packing a couple of boxes. 

I have to take him to work in a few minutes, and then I'll probably go back bed. On the rest of today's agenda is to get started on the moving list, make stir fry for dinner, comb the dog, and maybe (if I can talk myself into it) make peanut butter cookies. They are my favorites and I have a special way of eating them, and once I get started doing that, it is hard to stop. I make them crisp, and eat them by nibbling the perimeter until the cookie is gone. Then I get another one. Frozen ones are good, too. They have to be fully forked before they bake or they don't taste as good. 

The dog likes them, too. So I will make peanut butter dog cookies (shaped like bones) for him. Otherwise, my son is a GF vegan and I will hide the cookies from my daughter. I always triple the recipe because I'm a glutton for these cookies.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> so do you use a mobility aid ?.. sounds like a horrible situation to be in..not to mention agony..


A cane.  Her name is Erika.  Erika Kane.


----------



## Pappy

We are going to make a crock pot chicken stew. Got all the fixings, so all we need to do is put it together.


----------



## WheatenLover

Forgot to add that when I woke up at midnight, my daughter came to tell me that her lease in Long Beach was approved and she is moving there on July 23. That was like being punched in the gut, even though I already knew she was moving.

Then my son came to tell me that he could get a good job selling insecticide door to door in the Atlanta area. It's a job that apparently pays well. But would you let a stranger in your house to spray for bugs? A guy came to our door doing that, and I didn't let him in, just told him we have no bugs, so we don't need his service. There is no way I'd let someone I didn't know into our house or let anyone spray poisons in the house or yard where my dog lives.

My son is still thinking about the insecticide idea, but he needs a humid, swampy place where there are lots of bugs, and a lot of gullible people who let strangers into their homes. I think he said the company charges $150 to spray a house. I quit listening by the time he told me how much he would make.

My son's heart was in the right place, though -- he wanted to make me happy by moving us to Atlanta. We already told my cousin we were moving in with him for sure, so Atlanta is off the table for now anyway.

These get rich quick schemes are coming up because another son (who isn't speaking to me) makes over $1,000 most days, and on really bad days, makes $500. What does he do? He gets registered voters to sign petitions, and he gets paid per validated signature. The company checks the voter registration rolls. He works every day, for long hours (like every hour he isn't sleeping). The son who lives with me nags him to take breaks to eat, relax a little. My son started out being the #1 guy on "the team" and has done pretty well being in the top 3. A lot of people who try this job don't do well at it because they haven't psyched out the job. My son figured out the best places to stand around in and can spot a petition-signer a mile away. He also looks wholesome, clean cut, and is polite and well-spoken.

This son offered to pay for my husband's life insurance, $1,000/month, for the son who lives for me. So far, he's paid for it twice. This son is one of those people who can sell ice to an Eskimo (as the saying goes, I know they are First Nations people). This kind of job isn't illegal in CA or in the other states he and some others who are employed by the CA office go to. He is allegedly saving for college. I hope so because, he is brilliant - he got that from my husband.

I'm halfway tempted to get a petition signing job myself. It is legal in Mass. Wouldn't that be a pip! Then I'd have money to invest and could get back to my love of doing that. I don't think I'm going to entertain this daydream much longer. It sounds somewhat fishy to me. Plus, what if the petitions are for something I am totally against?!  Even in liberal Mass, that very well could happen.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  helped Mac chase another red squirrel.

Hubby is  delivering couple  loads of   gravel to a hunting camp this morning.

I'm  getting ready to  knock down some weeds, before it gets HOT.


----------



## Sliverfox

*@WheatenLover,,* there is more involved with  pesticde spraying than just  selling it.
Plus  there are  government enforced  guide  lines to  follow.

My husband has been doing  weed spraying  for farmers  40 years.
Household spraying  probably has stronger  rules to follow.

GOOGLE  will have more about guide lines than a smooth talking salesman.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> None of us could.. and when we did think of being old, it was usually 40


When a teenager I fully expected to die by the time I reached 30 because I couldn't imagine myself being any older than my twenties.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> When a teenager I fully expected to die by the time I reached 30 because I couldn't imagine myself being any older than my twenties.


yep..precisely. I thought 30 was old too.. and I'm not kidding you, I'm a very stoical person and a realist.. seriously... but on my 30th Birthday I cried, I thought I was now officially old... .. but in actual fact I worried all my life that I would die by the time I got to 39 the same age as my mother was , .. and then I felt sure I wouldn't make it past 45, and I kept asking God to spare me to be old enough to ensure my daughter could cope alone.

Thus far he's granted my plea ..but how daft was I ? ...and now even my daughter is older than 45


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> yep..precisely. I thought 30 was old too.. and I'm not kidding you, I'm a very stoical person and a realist.. seriously... but on my 30th Birthday I cried, I thought I was now officially old... .. but in actual fact I worried all my life that I would die by the time I got to 39 the same age as my mother was , .. and then I felt sure I wouldn't make it past 45, and I kept asking God to spare me to be old enough to ensure my daughter could cope alone.
> 
> Thus far he's granted my plea ..but how daft was I ? ...and now even my daughter is older than 45


I was thinking along those same lines, Hols .. was so certain I would never see 30. Definitely never thought I'd see my 60's, let alone 70's! My mother never made it to this age, however, she wasn't as young as your mother was when she passed away.

It's weird to see my daughter at almost 40 (next year).


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I was thinking along those same lines, Hols .. was so certain I would never see 30. Definitely never thought I'd see my 60's, let alone 70's! My mother never made it to this age, however, she wasn't as young as your mother was when she passed away.
> 
> It's weird to see my daughter at almost 40 (next year).


I know what you mean Pinks... it's 5 minutes since I was 46 years old.. I was buying a house in Spain, DD flew out to come to the viewings with me and o/h... literally 5 minutes ago.. she was 25 I was 46... now she's 46... and looks 25.. 

and I'm 67 never imagined I'd ever be this age... and feel my age when telling people I have a dd racing towards 50


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Seeing patients today…. I know it’s part of the Southern Culture but apparently I will never get over my Yankeeness of *hating* ppl who barely know me calling me ‘sweetheart’ and ‘darling’.  Arrrrgggghhh


----------



## Pinky

Going to out of town dairy for favourite ice-cream. Our cooler/heater pooped out on us, so, we have to use ice packs instead.

4 books waiting for pick-up at the library. I read the last book in 2 sittings .. it was so compelling. Lisa Unger is such a good writer.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Seeing patients today…. I know it’s part of the Southern Culture but apparently I will never get over my Yankeeness of *hating* ppl who barely know me calling me ‘sweetheart’ and ‘darling’.  Arrrrgggghhh


oooh you would hate it here then..especially in the North, where they will call  you everything but your name...


----------



## StarSong

After a high temp yesterday of 100°, the overnight low of 65° was a blessed relief.  When I opened the bedroom door this morning (AC was on in the BR), the powerful fan drawing in outside air via the atrium had done its job - the house was wonderfully cool.  This coming week is going to be plenty hot.  Ugh... 

I'd originally planned to go grocery shopping early this morning and awoke at 5 AM so it would have been very doable, but checked the fridge and decided I have enough fresh produce to put off the trip until Monday.  My freezers are fully stocked right now so I'll start working on that inventory, as well.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> oooh you would hate it here then..especially in the North, where they will call  you everything but your name...


I often call people Sweetie and Honey and never lived in the South.  If folks object they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## Furryanimal

Lazy day watching sport on tv....


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> After a high temp yesterday of 100°, the overnight low of 65° was a blessed relief.  When I opened the bedroom door this morning (AC was on in the BR), the powerful fan drawing in outside air via the atrium had done its job - the house was wonderfully cool.  This coming week is going to be plenty hot.  Ugh...
> 
> I'd originally planned to go grocery shopping early this morning and awoke at 5 AM so it would have been very doable, but checked the fridge and decided I have enough fresh produce to put off the trip until Monday.  My freezers are fully stocked right now so I'll start working on that inventory, as well.


yes , I thought I would do some grocery shopping after my delivery arrived, but now I look out and see the wind blowing quite strongly altho' sunny and warm .. and think I have enough to keep me going for a few days .. it was really only milk and butter, I was going for anyway..

I got a shock in Tesco  last week when i saw that they're charging almost £5 for 800gm of butter, I'll just buy it in Aldi from now on for less than half the price


----------



## hollydolly

I take that back, it's risen in price since last week  and gone up by almost a £1.. wow!! ..so it's now £5.75 for 750gms..unbelievable

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...P305963643*&ds_rl=1116322&gclsrc=ds&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Sliverfox

Got the weeds  out of  blueberry patch ,used  the weed  wacker.
Couple of  bushes need me to get under them to pull out morning  glory & some  other creeping stick tight  weeds.

An hour's  work was all I cared to do.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes , I thought I would do some grocery shopping after my delivery arrived, but now I look out and see the wind blowing quite strongly altho' sunny and warm .. and think I have enough to keep me going for a few days .. it was really only milk and butter, I was going for anyway..
> 
> I got a shock in Tesco  last week when i saw that they're charging almost £5 for 800gm of butter, I'll just buy it in Aldi from now on for less than half the price


As I typed my previous post I thought to myself - Holly will be able to relate to this.  We both seem to have very deep pantry and freezer back-ups that we periodically decide to pare down a bit.  

BTW, I buy butter when the price is low(er) and freeze it in ziplock bags.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> As I typed my previous post I thought to myself - Holly will be able to relate to this.  We both seem to have very deep pantry and freezer back-ups that we periodically decide to pare down a bit.
> 
> BTW, I buy butter when the price is low(er) and freeze it in ziplock bags.


yes unsurprisingly , I do the same with butter... but I was stunned to see how much it has risen at full price... and having just taken my last pack of butter from the freezer, I need to stock up again..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> I often call people Sweetie and Honey and never lived in the South.  If folks object they haven't mentioned it.


Well, @StarSong and @hollydolly, that’s my something new I learned today… that it’s not just southern US that calls ppl by familiar names.  I guess I’ll just have to get over being a prickly porcupine


----------



## Jules

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, @StarSong and @hollydolly, that’s my something new I learned today… that it’s not just southern US that calls ppl by familiar names.  I guess I’ll just have to get over being a prickly porcupine


We’ll have to get over it together.  I find it patronizing. Sometimes I think I should call them sweetie pie or some other term I reserve for little kids.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Made blueberry pancakes this morning, and watched "Sound City" on You Tube. If you like music, I would consider it a must see. Now going smoke a little grass, and cut a little grass. Slow and easy day today.


----------



## Lee

Pepper said:


> My veins, or is it arteries? get clogged and get clots.  It's been going on for years, and was undiagnosed, or diagnosed incorrectly, for SEVEN years before 2010.


Pepper, please do not let this wait, if you need to see another doctor do so now. I am guessing you have peripheral artery disease?


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> We’ll have to get over it together.  I find it patronizing. Sometimes I think I should call them sweetie pie or some other term I reserve for little kids.


Many people will say, "Thank you, Honey" to a stranger who does them a small favor, and intend it in the kindest way.  

Someone responding with "You're welcome, SWEETIE PIE" in an obviously snarky way, would be rude and uncalled for. 

If the original intent is to be condescending or patronizing, I would understand taking umbrage, but if the person's only intent was to be nice, why not take it in the way it's meant?


----------



## Pepper

Lee said:


> Pepper, please do not let this wait, if you need to see another doctor do so now. I am guessing you have peripheral artery disease?


It's beyond PAD, PAD was how it started & was misdiagnosed for seven years, by idiots using "new" equipment instead of the common, reliable way using blood pressure wraps.


----------



## Pappy

Curious as how this will turn out. Three cut up chicken breast, little potatoes cut in half, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, onions and celery. Would a little flour tend to give me a thicker sauce? Oh, and we added spices too.


----------



## Right Now

@Pappy , looks like the start of a delicious meal.  Did you add any low sodium chicken broth or cubes for extra flavor?  Yes, a little bit of flour or cornstarch would thicken it a bit.   Happy mealtime!


----------



## Bella

I feel a nap coming on ...


----------



## fatboy

pressure washing the deck


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> Many people will say, "Thank you, Honey" to a stranger who does them a small favor, and intend it in the kindest way.
> 
> Someone responding with "You're welcome, SWEETIE PIE" in an obviously snarky way, would be rude and uncalled for.
> 
> If the original intent is to be condescending or patronizing, I would understand taking umbrage, but if the person's only intent was to be nice, why not take it in the way it's meant?


Oh I understand ppl around here mean it well. It’s just A) I’m a very private person and this just hits me as being overly-familiar on too short an acquaintance (I probably should have lived in Regency England ) and B) *some* ppl  take it to an extreme, calling me sugar, sweetheart and darling 6 times in one conversation.  It’s cloying.  

I keep my mouth shut and put a smile on my face


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We’ll have to get over it together.  I find it patronizing. Sometimes I think I should call them sweetie pie or some other term I reserve for little kids.


No, here it's a term of endearment...... it's only annoying when a young kid behind the checkout calls you ''luv'' or dear''


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh I understand ppl around here mean it well. It’s just A) I’m a very private person and this just hits me as being overly-familiar on too short an acquaintance (I probably should have lived in Regency England ) and B) *some* ppl  take it to an extreme, calling me sugar, sweetheart and darling 6 times in one conversation.  It’s cloying.
> 
> I keep my mouth shut and put a smile on my face


Never ever visit the North of England, they are much more likely to call you all those names in one sentence, luv, duck, darlin'.. etc.. ... you'll spend the whole visit in the huff..


----------



## Right Now

Add me to the list of people who don't like these familiar terms tossed out to strangers.
Honey, Sweetie, Sugar and Dear are the ones that set me off.  It sounds patronizing, as if you are lumped in with the masses of idiots who only get a thought while they are looking at you.  When waitresses, clerks, store attendants, etc get that friendly so fast, it puts me off.  Miss, Ms or madam is at least showing a bit of respect.


----------



## Murrmurr

Last night's dishes.


----------



## hollydolly

Right Now said:


> Add me to the list of people who don't like these familiar terms tossed out to strangers.
> Honey, Sweetie, Sugar and Dear are the ones that set me off.  It sounds patronizing, as if you are lumped in with the masses of idiots who only get a thought while they are looking at you.  When waitresses, clerks, store attendants, etc get that friendly so fast, it puts me off.  Miss, Ms or madam is at least showing a bit of respect.


I hate being called Madam it's so patronising.. as is ''Young lady''.. I absolutely hate the latter , it's always men who address me like that ....


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Many people will say, "Thank you, Honey" to a stranger who does them a small favor, and intend it in the kindest way.
> 
> Someone responding with "You're welcome, SWEETIE PIE" in an obviously snarky way, would be rude and uncalled for.
> 
> If the original intent is to be condescending or patronizing, I would understand taking umbrage, but if the person's only intent was to be nice, why not take it in the way it's meant?


I didn’t say I would be snarky, it would just be a general reply.



hollydolly said:


> No, here it's a term of endearment...... it's only annoying when a young kid behind the checkout calls you ''luv'' or dear''


These are the people that say it the most!


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> Don't want to make it seem like we're complete sloths out here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

New tablet… I am having to rebuild my YouTube library from the default selections.  Wow, there’s some WEIRD stuff out there in YouTube Land!


----------



## Blessed

Pappy said:


> Curious as how this will turn out. Three cut up chicken breast, little potatoes cut in half, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, onions and celery. Would a little flour tend to give me a thicker sauce? Oh, and we added spices too.
> View attachment 226652


just for future info, you can make a roux, equal parts butter and flour.  Melt the butter in a little pan, add the flour, bring mixture to a bubble for 2 or 3 minutes stirring all the while, add to dish and stir to mix.  That will thicken it. 

good base for lots of gravies, sauces and soups


----------



## Blessed

I just went to the grocery, I used a lot of those terms while I was there.  This is with people that engage me or I engage them in conversation.  We don't know each other but I find it endearing.  I took a cart from a lady in the parking lot, I said I will take that sweetheart. She, thank you so much. I was looking at chicken, a lady place her hand on my shoulder and said, Girl, have I lost my mind, didn't these used to be 9 or 10 dollars a package.  I said, No, you have not lost your mind, shocking right?

Same lady met again in the condiment aisle, she suggested a jerk product for my chicken wings.  I laughed, I am old now and the tummy does not like spicey.  We both laughed.  These are the kind of exchanges that all people should have with others.  Both of these ladies were much younger than I, of a different race but were kind and funny, they did not care that I was just an old white lady.   Not many will go out of their way to engage.  I am always open to meet new people if only for a minute.


----------



## Packerjohn

Just pulled into Haines Junction today around 4 pm.  The drive from Haines, Alaska to Haines Junction, Yukon was truly lovely.  High snow capped mountains, clear, warm weather and my car just humming.  Saw 2 brown bears feeding along the side of the road.  The lady at Canadian Customs sure had a lot of questions for me.  I don't do illegal drugs so I told her that I did not have any cannabalis with me.  Then I had to ask her about those other drugs she was talking about since I never heard of them.  Did I have any guns?  NO!  Did I have any bear spray?  NO!  Do I have any eggs?  Well, a smartie pants could really have a good laugh with that question.  Not wishing to spend 4 or 5 hours at the border while they take my car apart, I just said, NO!

She wanted to know how much stuff I had bought?  I said there was a bottle of booze for about $11 or $12.  I had also bought a few books from a library in Haines and 1 DVD.  That amount to a total of around $17 US.  I suppose she thought that I sure wasn't much of a shopper and I am not.  She didn't bother checking my car.


----------



## -Oy-

Off on a few days of photography trip. Staying in Harrogate tonight as it's half way then on to Bridlington for two days - mainly to RSPB Bempton Cliffs to photograph Gannets, Puffins and other seabirds. Fingers crossed that the Albatross that visits there in present! "A Black Browed Albatross Thought to be the only albatross of its kind in the Northern Hemisphere". Should be in The Falklands!


----------



## horseless carriage

We are going to the Rotary Club of Eastleigh's charity fund raising party at The Concorde Club. It's a Big Band themed event, we are getting dressed up, forties style.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> We are going to the Rotary Club of Eastleigh's charity fund raising party at The Concorde Club. It's a Big Band themed event, we are getting dressed up, forties style.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## katlupe

Going out for a birthday breakfast in Binghamton (about 40 miles away) today. The restaurant we are going to I have gone to since the seventies. One of my favorite places. I can easily order keto food there. Sonny and I always go out for a birthday breakfast to celebrate our birthdays together. Mine was Friday and his is tomorrow. I am 3 days older so I can boss him around. lol

I am going to take some stuff out of my storage locker this morning. I have been trying to clean it out to make more room. So every day I try to take one box or one thing out of there and get rid of it. I have collected some boxes due to buying electrical gadgets that I wanted to be sure they worked and didn't have to send them back. After 90 days I can get rid of the boxes........but I didn't. So need to get rid of the ones I stuck in there.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I just went to the grocery, I used a lot of those terms while I was there.  This is with people that engage me or I engage them in conversation.  We don't know each other but I find it endearing.  I took a cart from a lady in the parking lot, I said I will take that sweetheart. She, thank you so much. I was looking at chicken, a lady place her hand on my shoulder and said, Girl, have I lost my mind, didn't these used to be 9 or 10 dollars a package.  I said, No, you have not lost your mind, shocking right?
> 
> Same lady met again in the condiment aisle, she suggested a jerk product for my chicken wings.  I laughed, I am old now and the tummy does not like spicey.  We both laughed.  These are the kind of exchanges that all people should have with others.  Both of these ladies were much younger than I, of a different race but were kind and funny, they did not care that I was just an old white lady.   Not many will go out of their way to engage.  I am always open to meet new people if only for a minute.


That's the type of exchanges I have when I'm out and about. I'm a Northerner living in the south. We northern folk are much more open and friendly than southerners.. ( opposite to the USA I believe)  and I usually always start a conversation  and almost always get a strange looks as if to say.. ''what kind of alien is this trying to communicate with me''... but occasionally I get a friendly response, usually from an older person, and it always makes me smile


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a very hot/humid day with no wind only thing I did was water the plants at 6:30am  high was 91
This morning around 6:30 went outside to water plants in our community garden temp was already 75 with a slight breeze
I'll be walking to/from my church{6 blocks} for our 10:30 service,afterwards we'll have annual congregation meeting. When I get home, call my brother,John he&his wife are at their house in NH
The rest of my day read local paper, do couple games on my smartphone,read my book 
Its another sunny but less humid day here, temps in mid 80's


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> That's the type of exchanges I have when I'm out and about. I'm a Northerner living in the south. We northern folk are much more open and friendly than southerners.. ( opposite to the USA I believe)  and I usually always start a conversation  and almost always get a strange looks as if to say.. ''what kind of alien is this trying to communicate with me''... but occasionally I get a friendly response, usually from an older person, and it always makes me smile


I chat with strangers on a regular basis.  Can't remember being spurned, though I surely have.  My attitude, if you're waiting in line at a store, what's the harm in having a little conversation with someone next to you?  If an adorable toddler passes by wearing a tutu and cowboy boots, is it offensive to smile, compliment her on her choice of outfit and have the mom say, "She dressed herself this morning.  Couldn't talk her out of it, though I _did _try..." Then smile and pull up a memory of your own. A quick connection that buoys everyone involved.

During pandemic "safer at home" periods, people bemoaned their lack of human interaction.  We're highly social creatures.  

Feel free to visit California, Holly.  We're typically a very friendly group!   

p.s.  Pre-GPS in every car and cellphone, I was en route to my mother (who lived with the Hollywood sign pretty much in her backyard).  There was a woman with a preteen girl standing in the middle of a fairly busy street while her husband was in that same street aiming a camera a ways back.  Obviously the mom and daughter were posing for a photo with the sign in the background.  I stopped and cautioned them that there was a blind curve just ahead and I feared they'd be mowed down.  The woman looked a little sad but thanked me and started to move toward the side of the road.  

I detected her British accent and realized that day might be their only opportunity to do get these photos.  So I said, "If you want a great shot of the sign, you can follow me.  My mom lives three houses down from it."  Her face broke into a smile and she gestured for her husband (and son).  They hopped into their rental car and followed me up the winding Hollywood Hills roads.  I brought them into Mom's backyard where they took numerous photos - even some with me (that they insisted on - lol) and posed for others that I snapped of their entire family.  As they were getting ready to leave I offered them the use of her guest bathroom, which they gratefully accepted.  They were a delightful family and it was a charming chance encounter.  If I'd left my house 5 minutes earlier or later that opportunity wouldn't have presented itself.  

I'll always be glad that I took the time to stop and reach out to them.  When DH and I have traveled, we've likewise run into so many people who've gone out of their way to make our visit to their homeland just a little bit nicer.    

So yeah, I talk to strangers, too.  One never knows... you may make each other's day a whole lot better.


----------



## Pepper

Beach day with my family.  Just hope I have the strength to enjoy myself and not ruin their day.  This is the first time in my life I ever felt this way.  Hope it doesn't last.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Beach day with my family.  Just hope I have the strength to enjoy myself and not ruin their day.  This is the first time in my life I ever felt this way.  Hope it doesn't last.


Sending hugs and good vibes for stamina your way.


----------



## Lee

Over 2 years and now finally in about 2 hours the sunroom addition will be finished. The men are here doing the capping on the windows.

This has been one long project, lots of tears, lots of tantrums, I cannot wait to pay them off and wave good bye.

Then I can brag about my part in the whole shebang......oops, it's not nice to brag or is it....wink


----------



## oldpop

Reorganizing my work room........


----------



## hollydolly

Just had  an early shower while waiting for dinner to cook... had the Sunday roast ,typical style, except instead of beef I had pork sausages.

I really don't care for meat all that much so I don't really go out of my way to have anything special.. sausages instead of a roast beef, is fine by me , whatever I have will do..

It's just after 5pm.. the sun has gone in, and it's pretty windy, but still warm..so I have the windows all open to let the breeze blow right through.. . 

I've just been sorting some clothes for wearing this week..I like to know what I'll be wearing rather than grasping for something at the last minute and discarding it as it doesn't match/fit/look good.. ..anybody else do that ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I've just been sorting some clothes for wearing this week..I like to know what I'll be wearing rather than grasping for something at the last minute and discarding it as it doesn't match/fit/look good.. ..anybody else do that ?


I choose my clothing the night before.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I choose my clothing the night before.


yes I used to do that when I was working, but now I have more time, and my week is planned out sometimes, and so I get the appropriate clothes matched and ready to wear. 

If I lived in  Cali... where it's hot most of the time, like Spain.. I would just have my shorts and tops all in a row in the wardrobe.. easy peasy  here we have to dance with the weather


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> Sounds like fun!


It was fabulous, over two thousand pounds was raised for various charities. That alone was worth going for, but so many made an effort to look the part, as did the two of us.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> It was fabulous, over two thousand pounds was raised for various charities. That alone was worth going for, but so many made an effort to look the part, as did the two of us.
> View attachment 226794


Beautifully co-ordinated


----------



## HoneyNut

I made it to Columbus, Ohio yesterday.  I anticipated that trying to get out of Chicago would be harrowing, but a heavy rain made it all the more fun.  I'd chosen Columbus so that I could arrive in daylight, but between leaving late, the rain and road-construction causing it to take an extra hour to get out of Chicago, plus a time zone change, I arrived after dark anyway.  

Apparently some evil bug took over my phone because I'd put on the directions using the major highway that would route through Indianapolis and would have essential rest stops, but the phone guided me off onto a minor highway that was slower, had only one rest stop the whole route, and had actual traffic lights throughout the Indiana portion.  Once I crossed the Ohio border the highway became more like a real highway (and that was where the longed-for rest stop was), but oddly although I could see lots of traffic going in the other direction out of Ohio, I was the only car going on the 'to Ohio' side of the highway.  Felt surreal having a highway to myself.

My cat is adjusting really well.  After we'd arrived to Chicago last month he spent a couple days hiding under the bed, but when we arrived here in Columbus he thoroughly scoped out our little suite (including annoying me by jumping up on everything and knocking over his [thankfully clean] kitty litter), checked out the view from the window for awhile, then wanted his dinner.

I failed again to arrive with the energy and organization to properly clean/sanitize the room before bringing in my stuff and strewing it all over, so today I had to move so much stuff back and forth to clean.  But now the room is almost okay, the floor could use a second mopping (by hand, no room in car to travel with an actual mop) since so much dirt came off, but the carpet is hopeless and I'll just be walking back and forth from the carpet to the vinyl flooring anyway.  There were half a dozen loose drawer/cabinet knobs and I was glad I brought a screw driver, I got them nicely tightened up.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday I took a bus downtown; it’s only the second time I’ve done it.  Logically it was less expensive than 3 hours of parking and there’s a two hour limit so I’d have to return and move the car.  I’ll be doing this more often.  I have an appointment with the optician this week so that solves the no driving after dilation problem.  Explored lots of shops that I never visit.

Today I’ve had my hair cut, found some summer weight pants for my husband and nothing for myself.  Also took a long walk around the shops prior to them opening.  Later I’ll go for a walk to pick up milk.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> Yesterday I took a bus downtown; it’s only the second time I’ve done it.  Logically it was less expensive than 3 hours of parking and there’s a two hour limit so I’d have to return and move the car.  I’ll be doing this more often.


Well done Jules, for years I was in the habit of getting the car out of the garage and go to wherever my appointment or destination was for that journey, public transport just didn't occur to me. Then, on reaching pension age, two things happened, I injured my right arm and couldn't steer the car without using my left arm, the car being manual, meant that I needed my left hand for the gears. It was also the time that we first had the mind numbingly slow, dial up internet. 

Slow it might have been, but I was able to see the bus times of the service, that ran close to my home, that would take me, to my out patient's hospital appointment. How it all just fell into place impressed me, no longer do I simply get the car out of the garage, if I have an appointment, somewhere that I must be, the car is always the fallback, but I always check online which bus, at what time, I can use, instead of the car. In the past that's something that I would never even give a second thought to.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Wonderfully productive day here!  My yard helper finally showed up.  I found out that his absence was due to the fact that he is working 56 hours a week at his regular job.  I don't know how younger folks do it, but then again, I guess I did much more when I was young.  He got the waterfall rock garden all weeded, as well as the raised block bed, and pruned a bush willow that was about to block my side door. The great news:  We got the waterfall and pond cleaned, reinstalled the pump, and it has a really nice sound from the three little falls!  The other highlight of my day - I saw my first monarch butterfly feeding on the milkweed patch!  After being so messed up by Covid-19 for over a month, I almost feel like my old self again!


----------



## Murrmurr

Murrmurr said:


> This afternoon I'll be going to get some CAT scans of my spine, so my back surgeon can see what's causing temporary paralysis of my legs, and of my chest, to help me and the surgeon decide if another surgery is too risky or how I should be positioned during surgery to minimize risks.


update - Results of my CT scan say I'm totally good to go for surgery if I want it. Lungs are good, heart is fine, and the bloodwork is better than the last tests a couple months ago.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Finally! A day off, and it's not even going to be hot. Yippee. So far, Maggiecat's litter box has been cleaned, the bed has been made, I've showered and dressed, and my hair has been colored again. 

DD and I need to go Walmarting. Garden needs attention. The Hovel needs to be vacuumed. And the bathroom is crying out for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have a dental appointment in Binghamton, which is about 40 miles away. So another day of being away from home. I hate going anywhere but have to do this. 

Right now just having coffee and thinking about what I want to do.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Work, lunch, work, dinner, and then catching up on The Old Man series on Hulu. I live such an exciting life


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Hoping for a better day at work today… yesterday everyone got in my last nerve
To cheer me up my daughter sent me a pic of my older granddaughter cutting up to help Hrandma feel better



yeah I laughed . Thanks AJ I needed that


----------



## Sliverfox

O,, that is   funny,, glad it helped you Cinnamon.

I was  out early  , finally planting the iris roots,, burnt the trash.
Next up  bedding into washer,, than plan lunch.


----------



## hawkdon

Nice cooler start to the day, 57deg. only to 80de later....
I had to clean up kitchen today cause those d****'ed little
kitchen faries didn't show up last nite...grrrrr...on top of the have extreme back pain today, dunno what brought that on, so took a pain pill, which, when it kicks in, will leave me sleepy, dopey...
ah well thats how it goes...it will get better, or maybe diefferent...don


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went up north to visit friends yesterday, and ended up helping drag out some 30" diameter logs, and cutting into 20' sections to be cut up for fire wood. Would have made some pretty nice lumber, but they were downed trees and he needed to get them out of the way. Today I'm trying to decide if it's time to make the 200mile round trip to Costco or not. On the way back, stopped to visit my friend Jeff, and my masseuse Nancy Jane. She was apparently down with covid again, and was curled up on the floor in blankets, in the corner of her tiny home. I stayed out side, but Li'l Bit went in and said high. Made sure she didn't need anything and headed home. Wouldn't it be nice to see the end of covid? I think it may be quite a while, if at all. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
I really have no idea

Woke
Listened to neighbors driving off to work
Giggled myself back to sleep

Couple projects in the shop, but somewhere near 2p I'm gonna be floating on that air mattress in the overgrown kiddie pool...it's gonna be 92°F today


----------



## jet

been decorating all day,,,now on pc and drinking a double Brandy with a drop of coke in it,,,,cheers


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, I never slept last night, was on here for quite a while... So 5 am came along, had a shower, drove Lorie up to the next main town to meet her sister so they could go into the city of Ottawa, visit with their Mother for her Birthday, and look at the offers she got on her home if any... Then Carl and I came back to Brockville, took a load to the dump, then back to Brockville to get an oil change on the truck. Then we went down to St. Lawerence and walked for about 45 minutes...

Now at home, want to find the fuse for the cruise on the truck, because going back up to the old neighbourhood... do some visiting, and then heading home, but do not like driving long distances without cruise control...


----------



## hollydolly

Today was astonishing weather wise... It rained like it was never going to stop.... the Annoying thing was that it had been forecast to be really sunny and dry, and then this morning they said there would be showers .. showers??..it was like god emptied the bath water of the millions who are up there with him. ..jeez!!

I went to the Miniature Village , it's 2 counties from me... . It was dry when I left , and I took a light jacket with me because it was warm, and I thought that if it was just going to be a few showers I wouldn't need anything else.
 I was on the Motorway  at a standstill of traffic when it started, and even with my wipers on the fastest speed, I could barely see the trucks at the side of me or cars in front.. and the spray back was horrible..

Fortunately just as I pulled into the Miniature  Model Village the rain stopped...  and altho' everything was damp, it stayed pretty dry albeit overcast for the hour I was there... then I drove back and pulled into the motorway services , and just as I got out of the car, the lashing rain came again, and people scattered and ran for  shelter.. . I got a drink at the services, and drove back down the motorway in the rain... soo scary,  just couldn't see the traffic for the rain and spray... 

Typical that as soon as I got almost home and pulled into the supermarket car park the rain stopped, and the sun came out...  I'll sort out the pics from the village, and add them to the photo forum later,  for anyone who wants to see..
 Miniature Model  Village..


----------



## Mizmo

Today I am almost in shock. 
Yesterday my cousin Charles  in Connecticut was killed in car accident.
Today my sister in California called me to say that her hubby Bob, my brother in law had passed away. He was 79
No details ..she was too upset.
He had some problems but was at home, not enough to keep in in hospital but I know he had three emergency visits in the last month and sent home each time.
I just wish I could fly out there but not possible for me at this stage of my life.
How can life be so cruel....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> Today I am almost in shock.
> Yesterday my cousin Charles  in Connecticut was killed in car accident.
> Today my sister in California called me to say that her hubby Bob, my brother in law had passed away. He was 79
> No details ..she was too upset.
> He had some problems but was at home, not enough to keep in in hospital but I know he had three emergency visits in the last month and sent home each time.
> I just wish I could fly out there but not possible for me at this stage of my life.
> How can life be so cruel....


So sorry for your losses, @Mizmo !  ((Gentle hugs))


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@StarSong, you had a couple good book recommendations via your book club I think?  I was in the library and could not locate your note with the titles.  Could you tell me again?  Thanks


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> @StarSong, you had a couple good book recommendations via your book club I think?  I was in the library and could not locate your note with the titles.  Could you tell me again?  Thanks


You might mean this post:
"I recently joined a book club and have two of July's selections in transit from another library branch to mine (_Peach Blossom Spring_ by Melissa Fu and_ Big Lies in a Small Town_ by Diane Chamberlain)."

I haven't read them yet, so can't recommend them. However, I recently read _The Henna Artist by_ Alka Joshi and _Defending Britta Stein_ by Ronald H. Balson and greatly enjoyed both.  _The Paris Library _by Janet Skeslien Charles is also wonderful as is _It Ends With Us_ by Colleen Hoover.


----------



## Leann

Usual housework plus a few extras. Then went out to the hair salon for color and trim. Took care of some paperwork when I got home. Later, when it cools off but before dark, I need to do some work on my flower boxes and a few plants in the front beds.


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Went up north to visit friends yesterday, and ended up helping drag out some 30" diameter logs, and cutting into 20' sections to be cut up for fire wood. Would have made some pretty nice lumber, but they were downed trees and he needed to get them out of the way. Today I'm trying to decide if it's time to make the 200mile round trip to Costco or not. On the way back, stopped to visit my friend Jeff, and my masseuse Nancy Jane. She was apparently down with covid again, and was curled up on the floor in blankets, in the corner of her tiny home. I stayed out side, but Li'l Bit went in and said high. Made sure she didn't need anything and headed home. Wouldn't it be nice to see the end of covid? I think it may be quite a while, if at all. Y'all have a great day.


So sorry about your friend with COVID. Very nice of you to check on her to see if she needed anything. I'm sure your little pup cheered her up. I, too, am debating a trip to Costco in the near future. It's 150 mile round trip for me.


----------



## Jules

Sending you hugs @Mizmo.  A very sad day.


----------



## Leann

HoneyNut said:


> I made it to Columbus, Ohio yesterday.  I anticipated that trying to get out of Chicago would be harrowing, but a heavy rain made it all the more fun.  I'd chosen Columbus so that I could arrive in daylight, but between leaving late, the rain and road-construction causing it to take an extra hour to get out of Chicago, plus a time zone change, I arrived after dark anyway.
> 
> Apparently some evil bug took over my phone because I'd put on the directions using the major highway that would route through Indianapolis and would have essential rest stops, but the phone guided me off onto a minor highway that was slower, had only one rest stop the whole route, and had actual traffic lights throughout the Indiana portion.  Once I crossed the Ohio border the highway became more like a real highway (and that was where the longed-for rest stop was), but oddly although I could see lots of traffic going in the other direction out of Ohio, I was the only car going on the 'to Ohio' side of the highway.  Felt surreal having a highway to myself.
> 
> My cat is adjusting really well.  After we'd arrived to Chicago last month he spent a couple days hiding under the bed, but when we arrived here in Columbus he thoroughly scoped out our little suite (including annoying me by jumping up on everything and knocking over his [thankfully clean] kitty litter), checked out the view from the window for awhile, then wanted his dinner.
> 
> I failed again to arrive with the energy and organization to properly clean/sanitize the room before bringing in my stuff and strewing it all over, so today I had to move so much stuff back and forth to clean.  But now the room is almost okay, the floor could use a second mopping (by hand, no room in car to travel with an actual mop) since so much dirt came off, but the carpet is hopeless and I'll just be walking back and forth from the carpet to the vinyl flooring anyway.  There were half a dozen loose drawer/cabinet knobs and I was glad I brought a screw driver, I got them nicely tightened up.


Well done! Do you have an agenda for your time in Ohio or just taking it day by day?


----------



## Leann

Mizmo said:


> Today I am almost in shock.
> Yesterday my cousin Charles  in Connecticut was killed in car accident.
> Today my sister in California called me to say that her hubby Bob, my brother in law had passed away. He was 79
> No details ..she was too upset.
> He had some problems but was at home, not enough to keep in in hospital but I know he had three emergency visits in the last month and sent home each time.
> I just wish I could fly out there but not possible for me at this stage of my life.
> How can life be so cruel....


Life is so fragile. My condolences on the passing of your cousin and brother-in-law.


----------



## Shalimar

*Mizmo, my heart goes out to you. My deepest sympathy on the loss of your family members. Hugs. Sometimes, life is simply aweful.*


----------



## Pinky

@Mizmo ..


----------



## Pappy

Blessed said:


> just for future info, you can make a roux, equal parts butter and flour.  Melt the butter in a little pan, add the flour, bring mixture to a bubble for 2 or 3 minutes stirring all the while, add to dish and stir to mix.  That will thicken it.
> 
> good base for lots of gravies, sauces and soups


Thank you Blessed. It came out real tasty but could have been a little thicker. I’m still learning these different receipts


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo...it's just not been your year has it...   you must be in shock to hear of your cousin and Brother-in-laws' deaths.. and your poor sister, she's not only lost her cousin, she's not even got her husband now to lean on... this is so tragic, it must be breaking both of your hearts ... I'm so sorry for you both...


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I did the wash and changed the bed linens this morning. This afternoon: just enjoying a good book and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Alligatorob

Drove through Dunedin and Tarpon Springs, the two towns I lived in years ago growing up in Florida.  Went swimming in a nice lake this afternoon.  Flying home tomorrow afternoon.  Fishing was great fun, not as productive as I would have liked, but not bad.


----------



## Mizmo

Thank you all for kind thoughts and words. 
Though I have not seen either of them in  several years it is that family gut wrench feeling
that is with me today.

Now I have to tell you all who know about the thumb/pimple saga and the latest delays with referrals and family Doc etc.,...
Well........got a call from his nurse and are you ready......he is going to remove eyebrow pimple himself !!!

Yes..tomorrow at Noon. 

The trouble is with plastic surgeons who do not want to waste time on suspicious pimples so he will remove and send for analysis...no more referrals.   Why not do that in the first place?grrrr

Hurt, sadness  and relief all in one  strange day.


----------



## Marie5656

In a few days I will be home, so I am prepping. Started packing up some smaller items.  Looking into ordering Meals on Wheels or some such thing. Then I can start participating in real world things and activities


----------



## PamfromTx

Cleaning one of the bathrooms.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> I just wish I could fly out there but not possible for me at this stage of my life.
> How can life be so cruel..


Sure can be.


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Hurt, sadness and relief all in one strange day


It sure is one for you!


----------



## Michael Z

Made a trip to Costco since I was nearby buying some stuff for a house project. Saved about $36 but then spent $20 or so on some things we normally don't buy  Oh well, still was $16 ahead and we can eat the cauliflower pizzas and the keto crunch mix. I guess that is how those "Discount Clubs" work, as one could more than negate any savings with all the extra stuff! Bought gas there too but came to find out I paid 3 cents a gallon more than my usual place across the state line!  I may now have enough Basmati rice for the rest of my life . . .


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Going out for a birthday breakfast in Binghamton (about 40 miles away) today. The restaurant we are going to I have gone to since the seventies. One of my favorite places. I can easily order keto food there. Sonny and I always go out for a birthday breakfast to celebrate our birthdays together. Mine was Friday and his is tomorrow. I am 3 days older so I can boss him around. lol
> 
> I am going to take some stuff out of my storage locker this morning. I have been trying to clean it out to make more room. So every day I try to take one box or one thing out of there and get rid of it. I have collected some boxes due to buying electrical gadgets that I wanted to be sure they worked and didn't have to send them back. After 90 days I can get rid of the boxes........but I didn't. So need to get rid of the ones I stuck in there.





CinnamonSugar said:


> Hoping for a better day at work today… yesterday everyone got in my last nerve
> To cheer me up my daughter sent me a pic of my older granddaughter cutting up to help Hrandma feel better
> 
> View attachment 226901
> 
> yeah I laughed . Thanks AJ I n


Making faces like Prince William's youngest son. lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> Making faces like Prince William's youngest son. lol


OMG, he was hilarious!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

Waiting on @PamfromTx to post a suggested dinner item/menu


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Waiting on @PamfromTx to post a suggested dinner item/menu



No ideas/suggestions ~ today.  Sorry.


----------



## Patricia

Kaila said:


> Sure can be.





PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 226979


What's going on with the younger generation? Ha!


----------



## Blessed

Well looks I am off to the pantry and freezer for inspiration for dinner


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Cleaning one of the bathrooms.


At least life feels better after the cleaning part is over.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Today was astonishing weather wise... It rained like it was never going to stop.... the Annoying thing was that it had been forecast to be really sunny and dry, and then this morning they said there would be showers .. showers??..it was like god emptied the bath water of the millions who are up there with him. ..jeez!!
> 
> I went to the Miniature Village , it's 2 counties from me... . It was dry when I left , and I took a light jacket with me because it was warm, and I thought that if it was just going to be a few showers I wouldn't need anything else.
> I was on the Motorway  at a standstill of traffic when it started, and even with my wipers on the fastest speed, I could barely see the trucks at the side of me or cars in front.. and the spray back was horrible..
> 
> Fortunately just as I pulled into the Miniature  Model Village the rain stopped...  and altho' everything was damp, it stayed pretty dry albeit overcast for the hour I was there... then I drove back and pulled into the motorway services , and just as I got out of the car, the lashing rain came again, and people scattered and ran for  shelter.. . I got a drink at the services, and drove back down the motorway in the rain... soo scary,  just couldn't see the traffic for the rain and spray...
> 
> Typical that as soon as I got almost home and pulled into the supermarket car park the rain stopped, and the sun came out...  I'll sort out the pics from the village, and add them to the photo forum later,  for anyone who wants to see..
> Miniature Model  Village..


I never heard of such a place! It is gorgeous!


----------



## katlupe

Mizmo said:


> Today I am almost in shock.
> Yesterday my cousin Charles  in Connecticut was killed in car accident.
> Today my sister in California called me to say that her hubby Bob, my brother in law had passed away. He was 79
> No details ..she was too upset.
> He had some problems but was at home, not enough to keep in in hospital but I know he had three emergency visits in the last month and sent home each time.
> I just wish I could fly out there but not possible for me at this stage of my life.
> How can life be so cruel....


I am so sorry for your loss. Losing two family members at the same time is hard. I lost two recently and it hurts. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, my son and I are going to my husband's house to get some of our winter clothing, in preparation for the move. We will be wearing N95 masks, and gloves. It gives me the shivers, thinking about moving. Where my cousin lives the winters are long, very cold, and include lots of snow. I was at his house when we experienced -25F weather, without windchill. I'm going to bring my husband's Fire home, so I can try to fix it. He dropped it, and I hope it's not a goner. 

I will probably bake some vegan, GF something or the other for my son. Thinking about banana muffins.

I told my husband that our daughter is moving to CA. He wasn't happy about that. I'm worried about her. She's had tachycardia for about 2 months, and the docs are still trying to find the cause. Whenever she changes positions (sitting to standing, and so forth), her heart rate goes to 180. She had a holter monitor for 3 days, so hopefully that will shed some light on the situation. It started when she was taking a stimulant drug prescribed for her ADD. She hasn't taken that drug for most the 2 months this has been going on. Instead, she's on a non-stimulant ADD drug.

My daughter's cholesterol is 210, she told me. When I had emergency double bypass surgery 20 years ago, my cholesterol was 225. These levels aren't usually the cause of major heart problems, but still, with the tachycardia, I've urged her to use diet and exercise to lower it. She sure doesn't want end up on statins, if she can avoid it. 

I'm going to make an appoint for an eye exam today, finally. My eyes were working fine until after the first couple of weeks of chemo. My left eye's sight suddenly became markedly worse, and has remained that way. I've been putting it off, but it's time to find out what is going on. I haven't googled this, but my doctor confirmed that chemo is the likely cause. I know just enough about vision problems to not want to face the music if there is anything really wrong. Hence, procrastination.


----------



## hollydolly

procrastinate no longer with regard to your eye exam @WheatenLover , it's so important to get eyes checked when there's an unexplained change.

I have to ask.. how did your husband drop a Fire, is that a portable heater ?.. and how can you fix it without the full use of  your hands  ?


----------



## Sliverfox

Up too darn early,,,4:30  a.m.,,low blood  sugar.

Have had breakfast & coffee,,walked the dog.

Hubby has doctor appointment,, will go with him so we both can heard what  doctor tells him.
Then probably forget what was said.  

Its cool 48 when  I checked.
Want to get out  do more yard work.

Have to leave one flower  bed got to weeds.
There is a bluebird in one of the bird houses   by it..


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Up too darn early,,,4:30  a.m.,,low blood  sugar.
> 
> Have had breakfast & coffee,,walked the dog.
> 
> Hubby has doctor appointment,, will go with him so we both can heard what  doctor tells him.
> Then probably forget what was said.
> 
> Its cool 48 when  I checked.
> Want to get out  do more yard work.
> 
> Have to leave one flower  bed got to weeds.
> There is a bluebird in one of the bird houses   by it..


just imagine you're here in England..it's 11.40am...


----------



## Blessed

Still up at 4.45 am, may try to go to sleep soon


----------



## Aunt Bea

On the way home from my walk, I stopped to vote in the gubernatorial primary. 

I'm curious to see how many people will actually turn out to vote in light of the recent bluster over Roe v. Wade, gun control, etc...


----------



## katlupe

Today I want to take some boxes and a big board out to the dumpster. Hoping I can figure a way to do it on my walker. I always hate to have to use a grocery cart. Then working on my pile of papers that seem to be getting larger rather than smaller. My portable table came yesterday and I want to fix my computer wires so I can just move from my table to to the portable one easily. It reaches and I already tested it. So need to work on that today. 

Then this afternoon I have Bingo downstairs. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pappy

Getting ready for some grocery shopping this morning. This afternoon, the wife wants to get some flowers for our large pots in front of our house.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First day of three off.. thankfully I got all my documentation done before I left work yesterday, so I don’t have that hanging over my head

cleaned out the car while it was cool outside…

Sipped coffee, read devotions, danced some

Paid bills… my electric bill (I do the averaged-over-a-year plan so every month is the same) came down to less than 100.00 a month— *very* happy about that! 

younger middle son just called and said possibility of a job for him in IT at a college north of Atlanta…. Hope he gets it, he’s good with computers


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much today. I tend to find these days altho' I'm very active, and agile.. that I don't have the stamina as I once did, so if I go out all day , I have to take it easy the next if I can...

Yesterday I was out at the Miniature Model village (pics here  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-trip-to-the-miniature-model-village-railway.72508/..) ..it's chaotic busy motorway driving to get there , so that always tires me out too, and it was torrential rain, so  it's exhausting concentrating when driving in it...so today I've not got anything planned, just going to stay home .

 It's coming up to 3pm, sunny but HIGH winds. 
.. 
This morning I got the Ivy cut back on the brick shed.. it grows like crazy I can barely take my eyes off it for more than a couple of days 

Swept down all the Cobwebs in the outbuildings and fences which always appear overnight.. 

Took delivery of a new Terry Pratchet Hardback book.. 

Gonna Vac the kitchen and the stairs in a little while.. ,  but other than that nothing planned..


----------



## Chet

Today is cool with low humidity after having several days of hot and humid weather, so I took advantage of it and trimmed the bushes in front of the house early in the morning when there is shade. Every year it gets a little tougher. My stamina isn't too bad for that job but the aches and pains push back more and more.


----------



## Sassycakes

https://media0.giphy.com/media/h8DLTFQf4c2Xr8PhWy/giphy.gif?
I have been doing this since I woke up at 6am and it's only 11:30 am


----------



## Jules

Sassycakes said:


> https://media0.giphy.com/media/h8DLTFQf4c2Xr8PhWy/giphy.gif?
> I have been doing this since I woke up at 6am and it's only 11:30 am


Great gif.  Not sure I should laugh because you’re obviously having a frustrating morning.  Hope the MIL didn’t cause it.


----------



## Jules

Optician appointment today.  Definitely need new frames so that‘ll be a few $$.  

My husband is going to take a look at the AC before calling a repair company.  It quit working last night; that had been the first afternoon we really used it.  Last year we had a major service on it.  This is our Canada Day weekend so getting someone out to repair or replace it will be a challenge.  We’ve had a cool spring; the hotter weather will be in the next few days - we have a special heat statement.  If we have to, we can sit in the rec room in the basement.


----------



## feywon

Son & grandson visiting. DD off work.  We're going to store soon. DIL gave grandson some spending money, and we need some groceries. Son usually helps me with some outside heavier projects while here but so muddy from a week of rains some of those will have to wait. We always talk a lot too.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Took delivery of a new Terry Pratchet Hardback book..


Ooh!  I loved _The Long Earth_ series that he co-wrote with Stephen Baxter! I haven't read anything else of his. Could you recommend one you particularly enjoyed?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@StarSong I found two of the titles you recommended at my library—yay!!— so I’ve made myself a peach/blueberry smoothie and I’m going to sit on the back porch and chillax


----------



## StarSong

DD is lending me her IP while she and her family vacation.  During the next week I'll play with hers and decide whether I want one.  If I do, I'll almost certainly be able to snag one at a good price during Amazon Prime days on July 12-13.    

Today I'm soaking some garbanzo beans to cook in the instant pot tonight or tomorrow. So many people swear by IPs, but I've been reluctant to take the plunge for yet another small cooking appliance - especially because DH & I don't eat meat.

I'm also working on divvying up various foods into smaller portions for the freezer.  (For instance, I can't possibly use even half of a 46 oz jar of unsweetened applesauce before it spoils.  Individual serving size packages at the store are outrageously expensive and wastefully packages.  So when I open a fresh jar I divide it into 1-1/2 cup portions and freeze them in reusable plastic containers.  The texture and taste aren't damaged by freezing.)


----------



## Trila

Hello! I'm back. Here is my last week, in a nutshell....






 Dio  finally went to the dentist last week, for the second half of his "deep cleaning" procedure. He had to reschedule it -twice- because of COVID. Now he's done for awhile.






 I stopped taking the meds for my shoulder. So far, it doesn't seem to be making a difference. The PT is helping.....but it's sooooo slow! . I work at it everyday, looking for faster results. Well, my Dr told me that it would take more than a year before it's going to be close to healed. I guess I just need to be patient and keep at it.






 We made a special trip into town one day, for a library pickup. We didn't have any other stops to make, So Dio dropped me off where Holly works. (She works for her daughter, and there is no problem if I drop in.). It is the first time that I've seen her since before Christmas, and we have hardly talked at all since then. It was a nice visit, but sad too....I really miss her. It would seem that our paths cross, and now we are continuing in different directions. Such is life.






 I have not been myself for the last week. I don't know who I am, but it's not me. I'm increadibally crabby, irritable, and....well, just unhappy. The last week has been aweful. Anything that could go wrong did....including a fall. Other than some scrapes and bruises, I'm not hurt.....just MAD!!!! . I have no one to blame except myself.







 Andy has been sick, and I called the Vet last week. It was serious enough that even though they were booked, they squeezed him in. He has some medicine now, that he gets once a day. The good news is that he has started to play again, and I saw him run up a tree....good signs that he is feeling better. So far, I haven't seen him today, but I expect him to show up for dinner tonight.






 This morning was my turn for a dental appointment...also reschedule because of COVID. They started the process to replace a . I will have a temporary tooth for a few weeks.






 Last weekend, when we were going to the rink in the morning, we saw the baby Eagles sitting on the edge of their nest, flapping and stretching their wings! That evening,when we went home, the nest looked empty! Yea for the little guys!






 As always, the skating schedule has slowed down for the summer. Right now there is nothing on Sundays for all of July. Even though we normally don't do nights, there is a private party on Wed night that we are going to do. Other than that, it's back to just the "open to the public" session on Saturday afternoons.






 This is probably the longest post I have ever done. And I did it all on my tablet!!!! I'll accept all sympathy now, just form a line over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I need to go back and read about what everyone else has been doing!


----------



## Packerjohn

Sitting in the big library here in Fairbanks, Alaska because my cabin doesn't have wifi.  Tomorrow I will travel south to Cartwell and sleep for 2 night in a yurt way out in the bush.  Bet there is no wifi there either.  Oh well, life goes on!


----------



## Remy

Ever feel like doing nothing but know that's not the thing to do? That was me today, so I dragged out the sewing machine and spent a few hours sewing scraps for another shopping/tote bag. 

Rest of the day I'll probably just read and watch TV. Play with the cats.


----------



## ronaldj

went and played cards with my 91 year old uncle.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Well...right now, we're waiting for my old boss to arrive from up north
so we can go to dinner

aaaand...... *I'm starving!!!*


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Ooh!  I loved _The Long Earth_ series that he co-wrote with Stephen Baxter! I haven't read anything else of his. Could you recommend one you particularly enjoyed?


no, I can't sorry to say , because I didn't read any of his books because I was never interested in Discworld et al...... 

 I've bought this one, because I watched him in Interviews in the past and he was a fascinating character, even when he descended into dementia, he was still sharper than anyone else.. .. this is called  - A slip of the keyboard ...collected Non-Fiction


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> What are you doing today?​
> Well...right now, we're waiting for my old boss to arrive from up north
> so we can go to dinner
> 
> aaaand...... *I'm starving!!!*


hope he's paying...


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> Sitting in the big library here in Fairbanks, Alaska because my cabin doesn't have wifi.  Tomorrow I will travel south to Cartwell and sleep for 2 night in a yurt way out in the bush.  Bet there is no wifi there either.  Oh well, life goes on!


That's a great picture....


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> hope he's paying...


He prolly thinks he is, but I've got it covered

meanwhile, I'm chewing on my leather shoelaces


----------



## Bella

Well, I went grocery $hopping, hit the pharmacy, and got ga$.  While I was doing that $omeone $ide$wiped my right rear door and left it dented and $craped the paint off mine while leaving the white paint of their$ on it. I didn't realize anything had happened to the car until I got home to unload. $o, $300.00 later, I'm $itting here with a tumbler of bourbon trying to come up with $ome new explitive$ becau$e I've worn out all the one$ I know. 

Bella


----------



## Sassycakes

Jules said:


> Great gif.  Not sure I should laugh because you’re obviously having a frustrating morning.  Hope the MIL didn’t cause it.


*She did ! She called me about getting together for the 4th of July. While we were talking I asked her how her husband was doing and she said "Dam him he still hasn't dropped dead yet. I thought by now he would be gone."*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sassycakes said:


> *She did ! She called me about getting together for the 4th of July. While we were talking I asked her how her husband was doing and she said "Dam him he still hasn't dropped dead yet. I thought by now he would be gone."*


Darn this woman sounds like a real gem (ahem- sarcasm alert).  If you do get together for the 4th, I hope it’s by a pool or lake so someone can ’accidentally’ drop her over the side!!


----------



## Jules

That MIL is a real piece of work.  When he does pass, she seems like the type who will carry on about missing her beloved spouse and want sympathy.  

It would be karma if he left her out of the will.


----------



## Sliverfox

I'll be cooking & baking today, making   German potato salad & cookies.
We are going to our son's  house in MI     for the  4th of July.
Leaving tomorrow  &  back  the 5th,,, hubby has  dental appointment   July 6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I am spending my morning getting ready for 3 Doctors visits today !YUCK !


----------



## Patricia

Sliverfox said:


> I'll be cooking & baking today, making   German potato salad & cookies.
> We are going to our son's  house in MI     for the  4th of July.
> Leaving tomorrow  &  back  the 5th,,, hubby has  dental appointment   July 6.





Sliverfox said:


> Maybe when you have a chance you will share how you prepare the German potato salad?


----------



## katlupe

Today I don't have to go anywhere. I am thinking of taking a walk in the park. Getting some items together to put on the free table in the community room too. If I don't use it, I don't need it. I will find some more things in my storage area to get rid of it. 

Then just normal housecleaning chores like vacuuming and dusting. These apartments get dusty fast so I try to keep up on it. Still going through the pile of papers here. They are on my printer, which I have not had a chance to work on getting it reconnected to my computer. I need my brain to do that and haven't had a chance to concentrate on it.

Not an exciting day by any means, but that is what is happening today here. I hope you all have a beautiful day wherever you are!


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Today I don't have to go anywhere. I am thinking of taking a walk in the park. Getting some items together to put on the free table in the community room too. If I don't use it, I don't need it. I will find some more things in my storage area to get rid of it.
> 
> Then just normal housecleaning chores like vacuuming and dusting. These apartments get dusty fast so I try to keep up on it. Still going through the pile of papers here. They are on my printer, which I have not had a chance to work on getting it reconnected to my computer. I need my brain to do that and haven't had a chance to concentrate on it.
> 
> Not an exciting day by any means, but that is what is happening today here. I hope you all have a beautiful day wherever you are!


Any of the chores are okay with me, but paper baggage always feels like the big hassle. Once the paper is organized, the rest just seems like repetitive chores.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk at 6:30 walked downstairs out to water flowers/ plants in our community garden. I don't water them all I only do  13. Afterwards, walked 2 X around garden circle, was cool 63 degrees,no wind walked back upstairs 3 flights to my apt
This morning, Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip',today Target, looking at microwaves. I've had mine since '05,thinking of getting a new one
The rest of the day,read NYT,my book, take another walk before the rain supposedly coming this afternoon
I was 'channel surfing a week ago,found StartTV which has reruns of 2  favorite shows 'The Closer and spin off Major Crimes". The Closer at 6-8pm, Major Crimes 8-10pm , most of cast members continued  in 'Crimes' except Kyra Sedgwyck J.K. Simmons


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Today I don't have to go anywhere. I am thinking of taking a walk in the park. Getting some items together to put on the free table in the community room too. If I don't use it, I don't need it. I will find some more things in my storage area to get rid of it.
> 
> Then just normal housecleaning chores like vacuuming and dusting. These apartments get dusty fast so I try to keep up on it. Still going through the pile of papers here. They are on my printer, which I have not had a chance to work on getting it reconnected to my computer. I need my brain to do that and haven't had a chance to concentrate on it.
> 
> Not an exciting day by any means, but that is what is happening today here. I hope you all have a beautiful day wherever you are!


Hope you have a beautiful day too.


----------



## hollydolly

It was raining all morning, but now the sun is out, and it's drying up now at 2pm ... .

 I've cleaned the kitchen , and scrubbed  all the cabinet doors.. sorted some files in the office room and got them put away in their relevant boxes which means having to climb ladders to get them filed


Had a snack lunch of 1/2 of a  red onion and Fontal Cheese Pantofola







nothing planned for today..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> It was raining all morning, but now the sun is out, and it's drying up now at 2pm ... .
> 
> I've cleaned the kitchen , and scrubbed  all the cabinet doors.. sorted some files in the office room and got them put away in their relevant boxes which means having to climb ladders to get them filed
> 
> 
> Had a snack lunch of 1/2 of a  red onion and Fontal Cheese Pantofola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing planned for today..


If you don't do anything else today, you've already accomplished a lot.


----------



## Furryanimal

I’m in Worcester..having cod and chips in ‘The Crown’(and some cider) after Glamorgans magnificent win over Worcester.
Cricket for the uninitiated!


----------



## Patricia

Furryanimal said:


> I’m in Worcester..having cod and chips in ‘The Crown’(and some cider) after Glamorgans magnificent win over Worcester.
> Cricket for the uninitiated!


Oh, that sounds good.


----------



## Buckeye

I'm sitting at the Cadillac dealership while my car gets some major repairs.  I will be here for about 5 hours.  Thank God they have good wifi.

In the meantime, send money.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today I want to take some boxes and a big board out to the dumpster. Hoping I can figure a way to do it on my walker. I always hate to have to use a grocery cart. Then working on my pile of papers that seem to be getting larger rather than smaller. My portable table came yesterday and I want to fix my computer wires so I can just move from my table to to the portable one easily. It reaches and I already tested it. So need to work on that today.
> 
> Then this afternoon I have Bingo downstairs.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!


good luck, with both!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> I'll be cooking & baking today, making   German potato salad & cookies.
> We are going to our son's  house in MI     for the  4th of July.
> Leaving tomorrow  &  back  the 5th,,, hubby has  dental appointment   July 6.


safe travels!


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> Today I am spending my morning getting ready for 3 Doctors visits today !YUCK !


At least you are getting them over with, all at once....rather than spreading it out over 3 days!  I hope you get good results/news from all of them!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It was raining all morning, but now the sun is out, and it's drying up now at 2pm ... .
> 
> I've cleaned the kitchen , and scrubbed  all the cabinet doors.. sorted some files in the office room and got them put away in their relevant boxes which means having to climb ladders to get them filed
> 
> 
> Had a snack lunch of 1/2 of a  red onion and Fontal Cheese Pantofola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing planned for today..


Ooooh!  That looks _soooo_ good!


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful morning here.  I'm planning to make soup and reorganize my pantry cabinet. Went grocery shopping yesterday.


----------



## Patricia

Trila said:


> good luck, with both!
> View attachment 227143


When you get a chance, maybe give a refresher BINGO COURSE. In the past, long ago, I played bingo at the fishing rodeo. Now I can't remember the details. Yes, the picture reminds me how people felt at the time.


----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful morning here.  I'm planning to make soup and reorganize my pantry cabinet. Went grocery shopping yesterday.


A few weeks ago, with some help, and after putting the project off two or three times, we finally had pantry reorganize day. If you push through, the end result feels good.


----------



## RadishRose

Patricia said:


> A few weeks ago, with some help, and after putting the project off two or three times, we finally had pantry reorganize day. If you push through, the end result feels good.


Thanks, Patricia!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> It's racing towards 4pm... I've been painting the fences in the blazing heat all afternoon... and I've had to stop and  come in because I'm soo hot and my back is breaking... , but I've got most of it done just some trellises to finish another day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse patches, it's where the paint hadn't dried yet..


Nicely done HD.
@Pecos  Did you get a new prescription?


----------



## StarSong

DH is at a doctor's appointment so I'm home babysitting two dogs.  One is ours the other is our daughter's.  When he gets home I'll go to Costco and the grocery store.  

As I'd mentioned yesterday, last evening I tried out DD's instant pot to cook a pound of dried garbanzos that I presoaked.  Pretty easy - 6 minutes cooking time.  

We go through a lot of garbanzos because I make hummus at least weekly.  Last time I made hummus I checked the weight of the drained beans - 9.3 oz in a 16 oz can.  The drained garbanzos I made in the instant pot yielded a surprising 34 oz.  Aldi garbanzos are now 73¢ per can (up from 49¢ two years ago!).  I can buy dried garbanzos for 99¢/pound.    

Net price of drained beans: canned: 7.8¢/oz, dried: 2.9¢/oz.  The price difference really surprised me though it doesn't include electricity costs.  Yes, canned beans are very convenient and I'll always keep some in my pantry, but I'm considering making dried beans my default choice.


----------



## Trila

Patricia said:


> When you get a chance, maybe give a refresher BINGO COURSE. In the past, long ago, I played bingo at the fishing rodeo. Now I can't remember the details. Yes, the picture reminds me how people felt at the time.


LOL. I think it will come back to you!  They will call out a letter and number.  Look on your card for that number under whatever letter was called.  (Ex: "B5". The number 5 is in the "B" column).  If you have the #, then cover it.  Winning varies according to which game is being played.  Usually, you need to cover all of the #s in one column OR one line OR one diagonal.   The person calling the  #s will tell you what you need to win.

I hope this helps you.   Don't forget to share your winnings with me!


----------



## Jules

Please keep reporting on your IP tests, @StarSong   Six minutes of electricity isn’t much.  How is the cleanup.  Our canned garbanzos are usually $2, on sale, which I hope they are now because I just used the last can.


----------



## Patricia

Trila said:


> LOL. I think it will come back to you!  They will call out a letter and number.  Look on your card for that number under whatever letter was called.  (Ex: "B5". The number 5 is in the "B" column).  If you have the #, then cover it.  Winning varies according to which game is being played.  Usually, you need to cover all of the #s in one column OR one line OR one diagonal.   The person calling the  #s will tell you what you need to win.
> 
> I hope this helps you.   Don't forget to share your winnings with me!


Thank you. Now that I'm refreshed, maybe it's time to go back to the fishing rodeo this year to see if they still play bingo. I'll let you know if I win.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been another eclectic unexpected afternoon... my 100 year old neighbour, had another fall as he'd got out of bed , and  the police were there called by his at home  emergency service, and despite the fact he'd been lying on his bedroom floor for hours, in his underwear, and with his head twisted awkwardly against the wall, they couldn't pick him up and put him in a better position for fear of causing a rush of blood to the head and a collapse.. so we had to wait for over an hour for the Ambulance to arrive to take him to hospital...  I stayed with him  holding his hand until the ambulance got there, and he was very tired and cold, and so I covered him with a duvet,,

The Paramedics said he wasn't hurt, and his blood pressure was excellent  but in reality because he has slight Dementia, and is almost totally Blind, he really should be living in a nursing home, but he refuses point blank to leave his home, and they can't force him..


----------



## jet

finished decorating the hallway,now showered,and out for a ribeye steak and a couple of guiness,,,cheers


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been another eclectic unexpected afternoon... my 100 year old neighbour, had another fall as he'd got out of bed , and  the police were there called by his at home  emergency service, and despite the fact he'd been lying on his bedroom floor for hours, in his underwear, and with his head twisted awkwardly against the wall, they couldn't pick him up and put him in a better position for fear of causing a rush of blood to the head and a collapse.. so we had to wait for over an hour for the Ambulance to arrive to take him to hospital...  I stayed with him  holding his hand until the ambulance got there, and he was very tired and cold, and so I covered him with a duvet,,
> 
> The Paramedics said he wasn't hurt, and his blood pressure was excellent  but in reality because he has slight Dementia, and is almost totally Blind, he really should be living in a nursing home, but he refuses point blank to leave his home, and they can't force him..


This is a sad situation, indeed.  Bless you for staying with him.  You're such a good neighbour that I'm even using the British spelling to compliment you (and ignoring the wavy red lines coming from bossy spellcheck).


----------



## Pepper

My grandson has covid.  His maternal grandfather has covid.  I think I do too, but I can't test although  I have the same symptoms they did.  I have no time to have it, so I'm going to ignore the whole thing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been another eclectic unexpected afternoon... my 100 year old neighbour, had another fall as he'd got out of bed , and  the police were there called by his at home  emergency service, and despite the fact he'd been lying on his bedroom floor for hours, in his underwear, and with his head twisted awkwardly against the wall, they couldn't pick him up and put him in a better position for fear of causing a rush of blood to the head and a collapse.. so we had to wait for over an hour for the Ambulance to arrive to take him to hospital...  I stayed with him  holding his hand until the ambulance got there, and he was very tired and cold, and so I covered him with a duvet,,
> 
> The Paramedics said he wasn't hurt, and his blood pressure was excellent  but in reality because he has slight Dementia, and is almost totally Blind, he really should be living in a nursing home, but he refuses point blank to leave his home, and they can't force him..


I know how difficult this situation is HD, I deal with it all the time.  Bless him, it’s difficult to relinquish that last little bit of independence .  This is the gentleman with just the son to check on him?  I’m glad you were there for him, even if to just be a comforting presence and a hand to hold.


----------



## Ruthanne

Trying to  stay cool even tho it's not as hot as it's going to get this week--going to be in the 90s thurs and fri.  Suzy dog and I went to the bank.  Car seems to be running ok even tho there are problems with the headlights.  So I don't drive at night.  Yet, I'm going to look into getting them fixed--not sure if it's the bulbs or the switch.  You never know with these old cars.  Going to go grocery shopping but not sure when.  I'm feeling pretty good which is a good thing.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> I tried out DD's instant pot to cook a pound of dried garbanzos that I presoaked. Pretty easy - 6 minutes cooking time.


*6 minutes *for dried garbazos to soften enough to eat?
That would be amazing, by any method! 
Even though you pre-soaked them, I had always found they took far longer than expected.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> *6 minutes *for dried garbazos to soften enough to eat?
> That would be amazing, by any method!
> Even though you pre-soaked them, I had always found they took far longer than expected.


It was about 5 minutes for the instant pot to come to temperature and pressure and 6 minutes cooking time.  I waited another 20 minutes to pop the top on the IP because I'd never used it before.  Also, memories of ugly stains on my parents' ceiling from wonky 1950s era pressure cookers were wandering through my brain...

When cooking presoaked garbanzos on the stovetop, I've found they need to simmer for a solid hour, often longer.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> It was about 5 minutes for the instant pot to come to temperature and pressure and 6 minutes cooking time.  I waited another 20 minutes to pop the top on the IP because I'd never used it before.  Also, memories of ugly stains on my parents' ceiling from wonky 1950s era pressure cookers were wandering through my brain...
> 
> When cooking presoaked garbanzos on the stovetop, I've found they need to simmer for a solid hour, often longer.


Thank you for those details. 
I wonder if the "_Rice cooker"_ that I already have, would do that, similarly.  I am sure I have some dried garbanzos (raw uncooked ones, right?) and I must have some lentils too, and some dried peas. Ah, the wonderful possibilities.  If I would just learn to use the rice cooker for more than the few items I do use it for.

I put combinations of quinoa, and kasha, and rice, into it, with some broth and canned pumpkin..... and little else.  It is easy and filling and good.  I often have canned beans or salmon with it.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just finished packing my bags to go home tomorrow.  I cannot wait. My niece is busy this week, and won't be able to drive me. I am OK with that.  I had originally planned to have the caseworker order a medical transport for me. She came in yesterday and said that she did not order it as it would have cost me $75 to go less than a mile home. So, though they do not normally do it, they will take me home in their van.  I will be leaving here around noon or so.  I will post when I am home*


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> Just finished packing my bags to go home tomorrow. I cannot wait.


Hurray!  So very glad for you!  Finally!


----------



## katlupe

This morning I am going to take a quick ride to the grocery store to get more spring mix for Rabbit. Then some cleaning chores. I am organizing my dresser drawers to be more efficient use of space. If there is anything I do not use I will donate or put on the free table in the community room. Otherwise taking it easy since tomorrow will be a busy day.


----------



## hawkdon

Not much going on...fixing brkfast now...got to shower and get ready for my barberess who is coming about 5pm or so...will get the hairs cut down to nothing LOL.....gonna be in mid 90's again today......


----------



## StarSong

When I went out yesterday I wound up running several errands and doing some grocery shopping, but it was too warm to fit in a Costco run.  When it's over 80°, I'm only comfortable with getting cold foods at my last stop, even when I've brought my insulated cooler and some blue ice packs.    

Will have my morning swim at about 7:45 AM.  Hubby is still in bed right now - we swim every morning a half hour after his first cup of coffee.  (By then, I'm on my third cup.)  Then I'll grab some breakfast, put the cooler in the car and head to Costco so I'm there when it opens.  

We'll be babysitting today to give DDIL a break - she'll probably bring him over shortly after I return from Costco.  

Funny thing about the cooler I mentioned above.  I won it as a bingo prize where everyone wrapped up a brand new item they owned but had no use for. DH took one look at the gaudy floral print that I unwrapped and whispered that we should put it in the donation box when we got home.  I vaguely thought it might come in handy cold drinks when we're on long drives so I held onto it.  

As it happens, we occasionally use it for camping, but it's been a workhorse for transporting cold foods and groceries on hot days. So much lighter and better suited for that purpose than hard sided coolers.  

When I looked for a photo of something similar to what I own, I was SHOCKED that they cost $55!!!


----------



## hollydolly

I've just got back from Aldi... took me just an hour to get there, get the food, and drive back... and as soon as I put the stuff away  , I got changed back into my house clothes, made a cuppa tea, and sat back down at my desk... it's like I've never been out, except I have lipstick on..


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, yesterday I had a gas range I picked up that I was going to take to the dump or scrappers... Cuz steel was worth nothing and was only planning to drop it off, but the guy told me to go over the scales, I might be surprised... A year ago when I was doing it steadily, I may have gotten maybe $2 or $3 for it, but yesterday I got $10.15, so steel has gone up... I asked about copper, cuz I have lots of copper wire to strip, and they said clean copper is worth almost $4.00 a pound... So I have to get busy stripping my copper... So, that is what I am doing today...


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Please keep reporting on your IP tests, @StarSong   Six minutes of electricity isn’t much.  How is the cleanup.  Our canned garbanzos are usually $2, on sale, which I hope they are now because I just used the last can.





Kaila said:


> Thank you for those details.
> I wonder if the "_Rice cooker"_ that I already have, would do that, similarly.  I am sure I have some dried garbanzos (raw uncooked ones, right?) and I must have some lentils too, and some dried peas. Ah, the wonderful possibilities.  If I would just learn to use the rice cooker for more than the few items I do use it for.
> 
> I put combinations of quinoa, and kasha, and rice, into it, with some broth and canned pumpkin..... and little else.  It is easy and filling and good.  I often have canned beans or salmon with it.


I also have a rice cooker that I've used for quinoa, rices and little else.  Upon reflection, it's little more than a machine that brings liquid to a boil for a certain amount of time and senses when liquids are no longer present.  Meaning, I can make that same rice on the stove in the same amount of time that my rice cooker makes it, but with the rice cooker I don't have to watch it - and never scorch or burn it.  (Which I've done numerous times on the stove.)   

The IP's combination of heat and pressure seem to be the magic formula for its dramatically shortening cooking times.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk was going downstairs outside to water the plants in our garden,then did 2 walks around garden circle. It was 65 refreshing with no wind,walked back upstairs to my apt on 3rd floor
This morning took the bus to $store where I bought a couple cards,pens,a plaque for my church friend ,Earl who is moving into his new apt Mon 7/11. It says "Life takes us to unexpected places,love brings us home' I hope he likes it .I got off at a bus stop 4 blocks from my apt, walked home from there
Its been a sunny, warm summer day  temps near 80


----------



## Sassycakes

I had a much better day today than I expected. I had to have an ultrasound on the veins in my leg. They were checking for blood clots. The woman that took the test was very nice. When we were through I asked her would the results go to the Doctor that ordered the test or could I look it up in my Chart. She then said "Don't tell anyone I told you but everything is fine. There were no blood clots or problems of any kind." God Bless her.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning disassembling, and cleaning up one of the mower deck hubs to replace a bad upper bearing. Called a parts place, and they told me I had to buy the whole assembly, which was $250. Said no thank you, and did some more research. Ended up finding a pair of the upper bearings on Ebay for $15 with free shipping. This afternoon spent 4 hrs weed whacking 3-4' grass, and weeds in areas that are too steep, or hard to get to with the big mowers until a thunder storm came through, and put and end to that. Can't say as I was heartbroken over that, and am now enjoying a little Stolichnaya cocktail. One would be inclined to believe that would be Russian vodka, but in fact is a product of Latvia. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Leann

I had an unexpected, wonderful surprise today. I've been shopping for an upright freezer for quite a while. I found one that I liked but it wasn't in stock. Oh, well. Maybe next year...or so I thought. 

Today I was doing some work at home and I looked out my front window and saw a large delivery truck pull up. And there it was, a brand spanking new upright freezer, the very one that I wanted being rolled off the truck. Turns out, my S/O found it at a store about 45 miles away, paid for it and scheduled it for delivery to me today. I literally cried. And a few minutes later, my S/O pulled up with a smile from ear-to-ear. No one has ever done anything even close to this for me, ever.


----------



## David777

Today?

*Taking the fifth, Mam.*


----------



## win231

Since my 7-yr-old reading glasses aren't working anymore & can't read music notes from 2 inches away, & my regular glasses weren't giving me clear vision, I had an eye exam today for new reading glasses & my regular Rx.  Prices went up.
Eye Exam:  $200.00
Reading Glasses - my frame:  $300.00
Regular glasses - $300.00


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Since my 7-yr-old reading glasses aren't working anymore & can't read music notes from 2 inches away, & my regular glasses weren't giving me clear vision, I had an eye exam today for new reading glasses & my regular Rx.  Prices went up.
> Eye Exam:  $200.00
> Reading Glasses - my frame:  $300.00
> Regular glasses - $300.00


yes I had almost exactly the same bill 3 months ago.. only in Pounds


----------



## katlupe

Going out this morning to run some errands. Then expect the rest of the day to be quiet.


----------



## Blessed

I was hoping to get a good nights sleep, get cleaned up and take myself out for a nice lunch. I was thinking mexican or seafood, but alas there has been no sleep, so probably no lunch out. I might be asleep then.  I hate this crap, I just want to sleep like a normal person.


----------



## Pepper

UGH!  I HAVE COVID.  I've most probably had it at least since the weekend.  My son asked how I feel.  I feel lousy, but since I usually do it's hard to tell the difference.  Hope I don't give it to Buffy.


----------



## Blessed

Hate to hear it.  I have been lucky, have not got it yet but I know it could be any day.  Rest, eat well and don't get dehydrated, hopefully the worst of it will pass quickly.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> UGH!  I HAVE COVID.  I've most probably had it at least since the weekend.  My son asked how I feel.  I feel lousy, but since I usually do it's hard to tell the difference.  Hope I don't give it to Buffy.


well, you know what to do.. keep hydrated treat it like it was the flu.. and remember your contagious for a week after your over it.. supposedly, so keep away from people. Get well soon..


----------



## fatboy

removing large area rugs in 3 rooms that my wife put down. going back to old wooden floors ( my wife loved rugs) one room done, forgot how good it looks   should be easier to clean    two more to go!


----------



## Geezer Garage

The new blades for the smaller mower came last night, and the belts came a few days ago. So will get that one up and back to work. Probably  two days left on this place and then I have to load up all my gear and go to the town where my last rental is, and do that yard, and two more lots. Got rid of my last tenant there, and will have to see what the place looks like. This guy was just a total slob. Hard to imagine how someone can live like that. Shouldn't be hard to rent, as there is nothing available, and it is really a nice little one bedroom house. Will be a lot pickier who I put in there this time.


----------



## Trila

I was at my Mom's house yesterday, and I've been trying to put my thoughts together, about what happened.  To start, I have to back up...

When my parents moved from Illinois to Arkansas in 1988, Dio  drove the moving truck, and unloaded it. He said that he was amazed at the things that he took off of that truck...including 17 old bowling balls!!!!  And after my Dad died, Dio  went through endless paperwork that was in the desk. He found every pay stub that my Dad had ever gotten....all the way back to when my Dad was 14 years old!  I guess that this should have been an indicator of what was to come, but I never saw it.

So yesterday, I was in what used to be my Dad's room. Suddenly, I just stopped. I stood there and slowly looked around the room. I was appalled at what I saw! For the first time in my life, I saw how cluttered the room was. I mean really cluttered, with misc junk on the floor around the edges of the room. How is it that I just never noticed it before?!!. I went into my Mom's room...there was clutter on every flat surface of the dresser. I went to the living room, there was junk and multiple magazines on every table....and my Mom rarely ever reads! As I looked around, I was appalled and almost wanted to cry! I was thinking that this is exactly what I do not want to become!!

I should have taken pictures. I don't think she qualifies as being a hoarder yet, but it's a fine line! She just has "stuff" everywhere!

This is what I'm up against for myself!!!!  I stood there and thought about how hard this
fight as been for me, and now I know why!  I am not as bad as my Mom, yet....and now is the time to be sure that I never do get like this!!!   The battle rages on!


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> The new blades for the smaller mower came last night, and the belts came a few days ago. So will get that one up and back to work. Probably  two days left on this place and then I have to load up all my gear and go to the town where my last rental is, and do that yard, and two more lots. Got rid of my last tenant there, and will have to see what the place looks like. This guy was just a total slob. Hard to imagine how someone can live like that. Shouldn't be hard to rent, as there is nothing available, and it is really a nice little one bedroom house. Will be a lot pickier who I put in there this time.


we had a problem with our last Tenant. She was young, very smart looking, gave us and our letting agents glowing references. She was fully employed as a School teacher..  but she trashed our little riverside flat, and didn't pay rent for months, and when we went to evict her , she was gone and we couldn't trace her.. all her references had been false.

We spent weeks fixing up the flat, and then put it up for sale... just didn't need the hassle and expense


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Going out this morning to run some errands. Then expect the rest of the day to be quiet.


Good for you!  Nothing like having some "you" time!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> UGH!  I HAVE COVID.  I've most probably had it at least since the weekend.  My son asked how I feel.  I feel lousy, but since I usually do it's hard to tell the difference.  Hope I don't give it to Buffy.


Oh......I know how you feel!!!  I'm so sorry that you have to go through this!   I'm the same way: I have not felt right since I got my booster shot, last Nov.  The only difference is that I had no fever, until I got COVID.  The good news is that once I was over COVID, I actually stated feeling better.....finally!

I hope you get through it fast, and feel better afterwards!  You know what they say: lots of rest & lots of fluids!


----------



## Marie5656

*I think I over did a bit today,  Went for a short walk. Then I came up and rested. I just finished sitting on my bed straightening and organizing some of my clean clothes. I was bad...and did not put them all away when I washed them before I went for my "spa vacation"  .   I need to get it done as the apt management is coming Wednesday to do the annual inspection to renew my lease.
My rent is going up...again. About $20.  Still less than what I was paying for lot rent for my mobile home. So no complaints.
Now going to rest for the remainder of the evening.
My arthritic shoulder is paining me, So I have the ice pack that I "accidently" brought home from rehab on it.*


----------



## Blessed

It is very easy to do more than you should, you are still early in your recovery. I often did that at first.  I learned just to take short bits up and walking at your stage, 5 or 10 minutes each time I was up through out the day.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> UGH!  I HAVE COVID.  I've most probably had it at least since the weekend.  My son asked how I feel.  I feel lousy, but since I usually do it's hard to tell the difference.  Hope I don't give it to Buffy.


Hope you're feeling better very soon,  Pepps.


----------



## Marie5656

Blessed said:


> It is very easy to do more than you should, you are still early in your recovery. I often did that at first.  I learned just to take short bits up and walking at your stage, 5 or 10 minutes each time I was up through out the day.


Yes, I have learned my lesson. I am going to take it easier for the rest of the weekend.  I was going to go grocery shopping tomorrow, but figured I will wait as lots of people will be shopping for the holiday


----------



## Alligatorob

Got my second shingles shot.


----------



## Blessed

Yes, it will be a mad house out there.  If you need something perhaps your niece could pick up or maybe do a grocery delivery. Might not be good for you to be out shopping this early on. I did not drive this early after mine.


----------



## Packerjohn

Today I had a shower and I used a flush toilet!  Ha, ha!  You laugh but you wouldn't laugh if you haven't had one for 5 days like me.  You wouldn't laugh if you been using the outdoor toilet for the last 5 days too.  Oh, but it was nice listening to the wolf pack howling in the night.  Try that around Chicago, LA, Toronto or Vancouver.  By the way; sleeping in a yurt out in the Alaskan wilderness is not everyone's "cup of tea" but it sure was mind.  Not sure about those outdoor toilets?


----------



## katlupe

Packerjohn said:


> Today I had a shower and I used a flush toilet!  Ha, ha!  You laugh but you wouldn't laugh if you haven't had one for 5 days like me.  You wouldn't laugh if you been using the outdoor toilet for the last 5 days too.  Oh, but it was nice listening to the wolf pack howling in the night.  Try that around Chicago, LA, Toronto or Vancouver.  By the way; sleeping in a yurt out in the Alaskan wilderness is not everyone's "cup of tea" but it sure was mind.  Not sure about those outdoor toilets?


Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> I was at my Mom's house yesterday, and I've been trying to put my thoughts together, about what happened.  To start, I have to back up...
> 
> When my parents moved from Illinois to Arkansas in 1988, Dio  drove the moving truck, and unloaded it. He said that he was amazed at the things that he took off of that truck...including 17 old bowling balls!!!! And after my Dad died, Dio  went through endless paperwork that was in the desk. He found every pay stub that my Dad had ever gotten....all the way back to when my Dad was 14 years old!  I guess that this should have been an indicator of what was to come, but I never saw it.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in what used to be my Dad's room. Suddenly, I just stopped. I stood there and slowly looked around the room. I was appalled at what I saw! For the first time in my life, I saw how cluttered the room was. I mean really cluttered, with misc junk on the floor around the edges of the room. How is it that I just never noticed it before?!!. I went into my Mom's room...there was clutter on every flat surface of the dresser. I went to the living room, there was junk and multiple magazines on every table....and my Mom rarely ever reads! As I looked around, I was appalled and almost wanted to cry! I was thinking that this is exactly what I do not want to become!!
> 
> I should have taken pictures. I don't think she qualifies as being a hoarder yet, but it's a fine line! She just has "stuff" everywhere!
> 
> This is what I'm up against for myself!!!!  I stood there and thought about how hard this
> fight as been for me, and now I know why!  I am not as bad as my Mom, yet....and now is the time to be sure that I never do get like this!!!   The battle rages on!


My landlord's mother was a hoarder. It took 9 huge dumpsters to get all the stuff out of the house before I moved in. The worst part was that most of it had already been done! She mostly hoarded clothing, washing machines, and stoves.


----------



## katlupe

Just got my power back on. It went off last night. I am thankful that I turned off and unplugged almost everything as soon as the storm started. It was off until 5:00 AM this morning. I admit I have gotten spoiled with air conditioning and I missed that the most. I had my solar flashlight for light. Once the hall lights turned off it was really dark here. Even the restaurants and bars across the parking lot (which were full of customers) were completely dark. Rabbit was not happy with that thunder.


----------



## Blessed

I am sorry that you and your bunny had to go without A/C.  I know I can't take it.  If it goes on longer tha 24 hours I have to pack up and go to a hotel.  I never thought about bunnies being being scared of thunder, but it makes sense, my dogs hate it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday, I told my husband and my landlord that we are moving to Mass in August. I made some phone calls to set up medical appointments. I made cornbread and chocolate pudding (Jello Cook 'n Serve), did some chores, comforted the dog during a thunderstorm. He wants us all to gather around him in the room of his choosing, so we did. His thundershirt helped a little bit.

My cornbread was very browned. I liked it. My daughter says her palate is different than mine, and she wouldn't eat it. I like things brown (toast, etc), although I didn't do that on purpose. I turned off the timer, and went back to my game, and forgot about the cornbread.


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> Today I had a shower and I used a flush toilet!  Ha, ha!  You laugh but you wouldn't laugh if you haven't had one for 5 days like me.  You wouldn't laugh if you been using the outdoor toilet for the last 5 days too.  Oh, but it was nice listening to the wolf pack howling in the night.  Try that around Chicago, LA, Toronto or Vancouver.  By the way; sleeping in a yurt out in the Alaskan wilderness is not everyone's "cup of tea" but it sure was mind.  Not sure about those outdoor toilets?


how did it feel sleeping in a Yurt ?... warm/cold ?


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Yesterday, I told my husband and my landlord that we are moving to Mass in August. I made some phone calls to set up medical appointments. I made cornbread and chocolate pudding (Jello Cook 'n Serve), did some chores, comforted the dog during a thunderstorm. He wants us all to gather around him in the room of his choosing, so we did. His thundershirt helped a little bit.
> 
> My cornbread was very browned. I liked it. My daughter says her palate is different than mine, and she wouldn't eat it. I like things brown (toast, etc), although I didn't do that on purpose. I turned off the timer, and went back to my game, and forgot about the cornbread.


Oh wow, the big reveal ... how did your husband take the news ?


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Oh wow, the big reveal ... how did your husband take the news ?


I told him the truth, just not all of it. I said that if we moved in with him, I could not get Medicaid, which pays my cancer treatment bills that are not covered by Medicare. That is true. In fact, an inspector general came to my house last week just to make sure my husband is not living here. Real nice guy, but I wouldn't let him in because he wasn't wearing a mask. I did talk to him though, from over 6' away, wearing an N95 mask. 

The rest of the truth is that moving back in with him would be a very last resort. But I cannot pay the 20% Medicare doesn't pay, so that didn't come into it. Cancer-related medical bills are huge.

My husband gets social security only, and he doesn't financially support me at all. We have lived apart for 1.5 years.

He asked me three times in 5 minutes why we couldn't move in with him. I gave him the same reply. Otherwise, he took it matter of factly. No drama.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent... I know you were dreading telling him.. Now it's time to start your new life....


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> Yesterday, I told my husband and my landlord that we are moving to Mass in August. I made some phone calls to set up medical appointments. I made cornbread and chocolate pudding (Jello Cook 'n Serve), did some chores, comforted the dog during a thunderstorm. He wants us all to gather around him in the room of his choosing, so we did. His thundershirt helped a little bit.
> 
> My cornbread was very browned. I liked it. My daughter says her palate is different than mine, and she wouldn't eat it. I like things brown (toast, etc), although I didn't do that on purpose. I turned off the timer, and went back to my game, and forgot about the cornbread.



I kind of like things a little more brown that others, cornbread, toast, rolls, grilled cheese and even pizza.  I like that extra crunch!


----------



## Pepper

Will stay home today.  Covid day 2.  Glad I don't feel sicker than usual.  Usually feel lousy anyway so can't tell the difference.  So bored & lonely.  Want to cry.  Sorry, but this is the only place I have where I can say that awful truth.  Sorry to burden.


----------



## hollydolly

Don't cry ((Pepper)).. you'll feel better soon.. and as for loneliness many of us are in the same situation..,living alone.. no family nearby, it's crucifying ... so you have to just think of us as your family


----------



## hollydolly

Irritated now. I bought new curtains ( 2 sets ) about 2 weeks ago for the livingroom.... I just opened up one pack and set about doing the pinch pleat only to find the curtain tape was missing from the top of the curtain, so  now I have to return these .. very annoying..


----------



## Em in Ohio

First off, I found myself swearing at the SC (and I don't mean South Carolina!); Then, I cut apart 23 paper bags from my grocery delivery to use as weed barriers, fed my dog and birds, and put a rack of ribs into the crock-pot for dinner tonight.  Soon, I will head outside to lay weed barrier, install an electric post with switch for the waterfall, and apply the long staples and cord protection to the extension cord.  Later, I will install the third doggie gate - energy permitting, of course!


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> First off, I found myself swearing at the SC (and I don't mean South Carolina!); Then, I cut apart 23 paper bags from my grocery delivery to use as weed barriers, fed my dog and birds, and put a rack of ribs into the crock-pot for dinner tonight.


I was in the middle of Vacc'ing when there was a ring at the door,  you know when you're up to your eyes in housework and the doorbell rings..? 
 I opened it to find 2 people there.. and I hate this.. instead of saying immediately why they're here,  they start with a spiel... ''fake smile '' helllo.. how are you ?... my name is Marianne, what's your name ? ( don't tell her) and I wonder if you would  have a few minutes to talk to us about.... ''.. by this time I'm saying.. ok what do you want ?.. and she says we're representatives of the labour party... ( that's the opposition to our government'')...  and we'd like to discuss your vote... 

*arrgghh**..the last thing I'm going to do is vote for these shysters, and they wouldn't have any luck here where I live with my neighbours either, this is a strictly Conservative  area , always has been.. and to disturb me when I was busy was the last straw, so I just said ''NO thank you, forcefully ''.. and shut the door...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Heading out to Oak Creek with the weed whacker to cut the grass at the rental house there, right after breakfast. Both mowers are waiting on parts, so will get a little more exercise.


----------



## katlupe

Starting on paying bills online now. I figure I better get it done before the power goes off again (if it does). Had my shower and waiting for the mail to be delivered. I have a birthday present coming and it will be delivered today. From one of my fakebook friends who I have never met in person but hope to in the near future. 

It still looks dreary and gray outside but I will turn on some music as soon as I know my neighbor is up. I have some things to do and want to get started. 

Have a good day my friends!


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> I was in the middle of Vacc'ing when there was a ring at the door,  you know when you're up to your eyes in housework and the doorbell rings..?
> I opened it to find 2 people there.. and I hate this.. instead of saying immediately why they're here,  they start with a spiel... ''fake smile '' helllo.. how are you ?... my name is Marianne, what's your name ? ( don't tell her) and I wonder if you would  have a few minutes to talk to us about.... ''.. by this time I'm saying.. ok what do you want ?.. and she says we're representatives of the labour party... ( that's the opposition to our government'')...  and we'd like to discuss your vote...
> 
> *arrgghh**..the last thing I'm going to do is vote for these shysters, and they wouldn't have any luck here where I live with my neighbours either, this is a strictly Conservative  area , always has been.. and to disturb me when I was busy was the last straw, so I just said ''NO thank you, forcefully ''.. and shut the door...


I got a peep-hole for my front door - saves lots of aggravation  (-:


----------



## Em in Ohio

WheatenLover said:


> I told him the truth, just not all of it. I said that if we moved in with him, I could not get Medicaid, which pays my cancer treatment bills that are not covered by Medicare. That is true. In fact, an inspector general came to my house last week just to make sure my husband is not living here. Real nice guy, but I wouldn't let him in because he wasn't wearing a mask. I did talk to him though, from over 6' away, wearing an N95 mask.
> 
> The rest of the truth is that moving back in with him would be a very last resort. But I cannot pay the 20% Medicare doesn't pay, so that didn't come into it. Cancer-related medical bills are huge.
> 
> My husband gets social security only, and he doesn't financially support me at all. We have lived apart for 1.5 years.
> 
> He asked me three times in 5 minutes why we couldn't move in with him. I gave him the same reply. Otherwise, he took it matter of factly. No drama.


You are showing both courage and wisdom.  Do what is best for YOU!


----------



## fatboy

might go to the lake . its only 10 min away,they are having a 4th of July celebration all day. not sure lf i want to be around all the people though.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday DH & I went for our 2nd Covid booster.  It was a warm day, mid 90s, and hubby had a couple of errands to run afterwards while I stayed home and took care of a few household chores.  When he got home he went outside and watered the tomato plants.  We wanted to be all set for a couple of do-nothing days, just in case the vax hit one or both of us hard the day after the vax. 

A little before 7 pm last night, DH is puttering in the kitchen and I hear this crash and splat.  I yell to him, "Are you OK?" He says he's fine, that he stumbled over his own flip-flop.  Less than two minutes later, another crash and splat.  I go in to investigate.  He's lying on the floor, white as a sheet, clammy and sweating profusely despite the AC.  Turns out he'd passed out both times. 

Scared the you-know-what out of me. I wanted to call 911 but he insisted that I didn't. After a full 5 minutes I let him get up and sit in a chair.
Called our DIL who is an OT.  (If I'd called our medical group they'd have instructed me to call 911 and I already knew where DH stood on that.) 

DIL had me take his BP.  93/59.  Eek.  Following her instructions I fed him gatorade and saltines, had him lie down on the couch with his feet elevated, checked his O2 (95) and did frequent BP checks.  He normally takes BP meds but she advised he skip them that night.   So far this morning he's doing better.  

It was hardly the uneventful evening I'd expected. Really scared me. Probably the heat and some dehydration combined with the shot for a perfect storm.


----------



## Mizmo

Gas prices have dropped here in my area for today so I am off out to fill up.
Other areas are even lower but I don't drive too much for now so will stay local.
Back up again tomorrow......finding all this up down pricing a bit of a mystery

Hoping I can manage  to handle the pump etc with this thumbless wonder right hand.


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> I got a peep-hole for my front door - saves lots of aggravation  (-:


I have a Video Ring Doorbell.. but I was literally Vacc'ing upstairs when the doorbell rang so  rather than go in the other room and see who it was I just dropped the Vac and answered the door..


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Gas prices have dropped here in my area for today so I am off out to fill up.
> Other areas are even lower but I don't drive too much for now so will stay local.
> Back up again tomorrow......finding all this up down pricing a bit of a mystery
> 
> Hoping I can manage  to handle the pump etc with this thumbless wonder right hand.
> View attachment 227539


Doug Ford worked his magic to drop gasoline prices for the next few months .. wheeee!
https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1002172/ontario-government-providing-more-relief-at-the-pumps


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Doug Ford worked his magic to drop gasoline prices for the next few months .. wheeee!


wish they would drop here. When I went over to Bekinscot miniature Village, the garage near there was selling Unleaded ( cheapest fuel) for £2.09 per gallon


----------



## Blessed

.I don't answer the door much, can see who is out there.  If it is a neighbor, I answer, if it is a stanger I let the big dog answer it. If it is a stranger they walk away fast.  LOL


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today I am sick again. I will try to keep a relative positive attitude....that will be a full time occupation.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just spent the last 2 hours putting the top coat of gloss on all the upstairs doors. I was just getting to the end of the last door and frame  when my back started playing up, so I just made it by the skin of my teeth to finish it all... I didn't want to leave it today, I wanted it all finished and done with...thank goodness it's done..


----------



## hollydolly

OOps...changed that... it wasn't £2.09 per Gallon it was £2.09 per LITRE ^^^^


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> OOps...changed that... it wasn't £2.09 per Gallon it was £2.09 per LITRE ^^^^


I figured that's what you meant ... that's high


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I figured that's what you meant ... that's high


yep highest in the western world apparently... it makes it almost £9.50 per gallon... which at the current exchange rate  is $ 14.80 Canadian dollars.. per Gallon... or $11.50 in US Dollars


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yep highest in the western world apparently... it makes it almost £9.50 per gallon... which at the current exchange rate  is $ 14.80 Canadian dollars.. per Gallon... or *$11.50 in US Dollars*


WOW!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> WOW!


Exactly Star.. so you can see how when folks here state how much they're paying for fuel in the USA..I don't really feel a great deal of sympathy...I'd swap with you all in a heartbeat..


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> Doug Ford worked his magic to drop gasoline prices for the next few months .. wheeee!
> https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1002172/ontario-government-providing-more-relief-at-the-pumps



..and the elimination of sticker renewal fees was nice too


----------



## Blessed

Are you doing this to prepare the house for sale?  If so, I would start a ledger for th amount of money you are spending for products and for the amount of time you are investing in the property. You should be repayed in the divorce settlement.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Are you doing this to prepare the house for sale?  If so, I would start a ledger for th amount of money you are spending for products and for the amount of time you are investing in the property. You should be repayed in the divorce settlement.


do you mean me ?... No I'm not doing this to prepare the house for sale.. it's just normal regular  maintenance.. and I wouldn't be able to claim this back anyway, because this house is in my name only... , not that I would have anyway tbh


----------



## Bella

Em in Ohio said:


> I got a peep-hole for my front door - saves lots of aggravation  (-:


I have a peephole, too, but it doesn't help when the door is already wide open.  I was really aggravated yesterday!

I got an unexpected visit from the guy who was supposed to plant azaleas for me over two months ago. I'd previously called the office a few times asking why they hadn't sent someone out to do the job and was told they were backed up, but they'd be out soon. I specifically asked that their office call me and let me know when they'd be coming to plant them, so I'd be sure to be at home. Well, about 2:30 in the afternoon, I heard a bang on my front door. I was startled because I wasn't expecting anyone. Not to mention, I was sitting in the living room in my skivvies because it was so hot, and had my headphones on. I did have the phone next to me, so I'd hear it ring if I got a call from anyone.

I couldn't go to the door because of the way I wasn't dressed, lol, so I asked who it was out the window and asked him to go to my kitchen door. Well, he stormed off in a huff. I ran upstairs to put on a pair of pants, which just took a couple of minutes. I opened the door in the kitchen, and he wasn't there. So, I went outside and saw one of the crew just finishing up the planting. After saying hello to him, I asked where his boss was, and he said he'd left!

I was p*ssed. After making me wait over two months to have those darn bushes planted, he didn't even have the courtesy to wait a minute to speak with me. I called the office but no one answered, so I had to leave a message. If they don't get back to me on Monday, I'll call again. I have a few things to say about how things were handled.

There wouldn't have been an issue if they had simply honored my request to let me know when they'd be coming. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. The guy was a rude, arrogant jerk to behave that way, and I'm going to let them know it. I have other jobs that need to be done, and I'm also going to let them know they won't be doing them for me. Why would I re-hire a company that takes two months to plant four bushes and sends a jerk to do it? They obviously have better things to do and don't need my business. I have better things to do as well, like spending my money elsewhere. "One and done!"

I had a new roof installed in January. After the roof was completed, the next afternoon I was cooking and turned on the overhead range hood fan. I heard all this clanging and shut it off immediately.  WTF. I removed the screens and saw wood chips and roofing material laying on them. Again, WTF? Somehow they managed to drop that crap down the pipe, and it literally hit the fan.  I left the screens out to show the roofer, and he said that it never should have happened. Great. So, when are you going to fix the fan? I'm still waiting. I finally called him and left a message yesterday, and I'm waiting for a call back. There's a five-year warranty, so he might not want to fix the fan, but he's going to.

I hate to say this, but I know it's true. If my husband was still living, none of this would've happened. Both companies would've taken care of business when and how they should've.

Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me get that off my chest! 

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Good grief Bella... what a carry on, and I do agree with you tho', it's the same here, these types never seem to talk to a householder when it's the man dealing with them ..but you're absolutely right, not one single cent should ever go to that company again for any other work


----------



## horseless carriage

Today, I came across, quite by chance, a blazer that just has my name all over it. The style that I like can be very difficult to locate, so, instead of searching for blazers, or menswear or some other similar title, I searched for fabric, hoping that If I find what I want, a tailor can do the rest. By chance I came across a theatrical costumiers, they had the blazer. I've left them a message and will give them a call on Monday.


----------



## Blessed

I hate to admit it but I was the one that took care of all the repairs done in my home.  My husband always worked much longer hours so I got a lot of experience handling the plumber, electrcian, roofers.  I did not enjoy it but got it done.  The one time he did it he paid someone in advance to paint the trim on the house. Funny, they took the money and never showed up to do the work,


----------



## Em in Ohio

Bella said:


> I have a peephole, too, but it doesn't help when the door is already wide open.  I was really aggravated yesterday!
> 
> I got an unexpected visit from the guy who was supposed to plant azaleas for me over two months ago. I'd previously called the office a few times asking why they hadn't sent someone out to do the job and was told they were backed up, but they'd be out soon. I specifically asked that their office call me and let me know when they'd be coming to plant them, so I'd be sure to be at home. Well, about 2:30 in the afternoon, I heard a bang on my front door. I was startled because I wasn't expecting anyone. Not to mention, I was sitting in the living room in my skivvies because it was so hot, and had my headphones on. I did have the phone next to me, so I'd hear it ring if I got a call from anyone.
> 
> I couldn't go to the door because of the way I wasn't dressed, lol, so I asked who it was out the window and asked him to go to my kitchen door. Well, he stormed off in a huff. I ran upstairs to put on a pair of pants, which just took a couple of minutes. I opened the door in the kitchen, and he wasn't there. So, I went outside and saw one of the crew just finishing up the planting. After saying hello to him, I asked where his boss was, and he said he'd left!
> 
> I was p*ssed. After making me wait over two months to have those darn bushes planted, he didn't even have the courtesy to wait a minute to speak with me. I called the office but no one answered, so I had to leave a message. If they don't get back to me on Monday, I'll call again. I have a few things to say about how things were handled.
> 
> There wouldn't have been an issue if they had simply honored my request to let me know when they'd be coming. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. The guy was a rude, arrogant jerk to behave that way, and I'm going to let them know it. I have other jobs that need to be done, and I'm also going to let them know they won't be doing them for me. Why would I re-hire a company that takes two months to plant four bushes and sends a jerk to do it? They obviously have better things to do and don't need my business. I have better things to do as well, like spending my money elsewhere. "One and done!"
> 
> I had a new roof installed in January. After the roof was completed, the next afternoon I was cooking and turned on the overhead range hood fan. I heard all this clanging and shut it off immediately.  WTF. I removed the screens and saw wood chips and roofing material laying on them. Again, WTF? Somehow they managed to drop that crap down the pipe, and it literally hit the fan.  I left the screens out to show the roofer, and he said that it never should have happened. Great. So, when are you going to fix the fan? I'm still waiting. I finally called him and left a message yesterday, and I'm waiting for a call back. There's a five-year warranty, so he might not want to fix the fan, but he's going to.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I know it's true. If my husband was still living, none of this would've happened. Both companies would've taken care of business when and how they should've.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me get that off my chest!
> 
> Bella


Vent away.  You have every reason to be angry and frustrated.  Besides, the azaleas would have had a better chance of getting established if they were put in two months ago.  I don't know where you are, but here in NE Ohio, it's been hot and dry, until yesterday, when we got an inch of rain.  Now, you will probably have to water them daily, and perhaps put lawn furniture over them to protect from the sun.   I feel your pain!


----------



## Bella

Em in Ohio said:


> *Vent away. * You have every reason to be angry and frustrated.  Besides, *the azaleas would have had a better chance of getting established if they were put in two months ago*.  I don't know where you are, but here in NE Ohio, it's been hot and dry, until yesterday, when we got an inch of rain.  Now, you will probably have to water them daily, and perhaps put lawn furniture over them to protect from the sun.   I feel your pain!


Thanks, Em.  Yeah, I know they_ should've_ been planted when the weather was cooler. It's been hot here, too, but, oh well...  They're in the ground now, and I'll water them every day.  When I speak to them about the jerk they sent to do the job, I also plan on telling them that if the azaleas don't make it, it'll be their fault because they dogged it on planting them when they should've been planted. I doubt that it'll make an impression on them, but I'll tell them anyway. Meanwhile, I'll do my best to keep them alive.

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I hate to admit it but I was the one that took care of all the repairs done in my home.  My husband always worked much longer hours so I got a lot of experience handling the plumber, electrcian, roofers.  I did not enjoy it but got it done.  The one time he did it he paid someone in advance to paint the trim on the house. Funny, they took the money and never showed up to do the work,


well I have to admit my husband did all the house maintenance, he's very clever like that. He  would do all the repairs in the house too, Plumbing Electrics, carpentry..  car repairs.. you name it he could do it.. but I always helped out,  and the fact that I'd been on my own after my first divorce for 16 years before we married , meant I'd learned to paint and do general maintenance anyway, which thank goodness means  that I can do some for myself now..


----------



## hollydolly

You probably all think I'm a bit touched in the head, but I've just been and mowed the lawns now... ( after having painted all the upstairs doors today).. I wasn't going to because it was forecast to rain at 4pm.. but when I saw no rain at 5pm.. I thought, I really want to get all those dried leaves up, they're such an eyesore, so I went out and did it.. ..just the back not the front.. the front didn't need anything doing
..finished up quickly.. washed up, and had my dinner.. Chicken Noodle soup, with sugar snap peas, and Porcini mushroom truffle Ravioli ...and it's 6.15pm and it still hasn't rained...


----------



## JaniceM

I popped a Stouffer's in the oven, am waiting for it to be ready.  And picked up a work project that I should be able to finish tomorrow.  There were a couple of movies I wanted to watch on t.v., but am so tired I'd probably fall asleep.


----------



## Ruthanne

The past few days I got up before 4 am.  Just couldn't fall back to sleep.  Got up, fed dog and took a walk with her way down the street.  It was so nice out there at 6 am.  And hardly any people out.  Ran into one lady and chatted with her about her dog and grooming.  Suzy and her dog liked each other and Suzy wanted to play.  It's funny but she likes long haired shaggy dogs most of all.  She wants to play with them all!  I know she was glad to get out for a long walk.  We haven't gone that far in quite awhile and mostly because I didn't feel up to it.  Luckily today I did, yay!

I'll be having my country ribs again tonight and Suzy gets a little bit too.  We are all listening to "dirty blues" on Youtube.  I have a subscription to them now instead of spotify.  I needed the change.  I love how they have tons of blues instrumentals to listen to for hours.  

Have a good weekend everyone!  I am!


----------



## Blessed

son just called, on his way over to borrow my edge trimmer and leaf blower, prepping for the grandson's birthday.  My sweet little grandson is going to be 9. Where did the time go, it went so much faster than my son.  I need another grand child soon.!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Blessed said:


> son just called, on his way over to borrow my edge trimmer and leaf blower, prepping for the grandson's birthday.  My sweet little grandson is going to be 9. Where did the time go, it went so much faster than my son.  I need another grand child soon.!


I have twin great-grandsons in another state, but we are keeping both of them!  In my family, I'm the borrower of lawn power equipment from my daughter' house and the lender of all things construction-related.  My daughter bought all electric outdoor tools, found out she didn't like dealing with extension cords, and so gladly loans them to me to live in my shed.  For me, dealing with the cords is easier than heavy gas-filled stuff.

Enjoy your grandson's 9th birthday.  Blink and he will be giving you great-grandkids!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> yep highest in the western world apparently... it makes it almost £9.50 per gallon... which at the current exchange rate  is $ 14.80 Canadian dollars.. per Gallon... or $11.50 in US Dollars


::faint::


----------



## Mizmo

I got my gas at $1.87 which makes it at 4.56 litres to Imperial gallon .....$8.53 Can
The U.S. gallon  has  3.785 litres
We had a 6 cent drop for today only...back up again tomorrow  to around $1.94/97


----------



## Sassycakes

I had a wonderful day today. My daughter had me and my hubby over at her house for a BBQ. Her MIL and husband's sister and her hubby and 20 year old son were there also. For the first time, we were all together things went great.


----------



## Murrmurr

What I _did_ today was sit around like a slob, except I went grocery shopping, then I came home to slob some more. I enjoyed it. I'm thinking I'll do it again tomorrow but without the shopping.


----------



## Llynn

Fired up the weed whacker and trimed around the fruit trees in the orchard. Tore down an old picnic table and hauled the pieces to the burn pile.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yesterday we gave our inside freezer a long overdue defrosting and disposed of some long forgotten things well past their usable life.  We still have to tackle the other freezers, but that might wait for another day.
Today there is the local Vintage vehicle rally in the playing field - back after missing two years due to Covid.  I don't usually go as it looks like the same things every year.  Many other towns have similar events at this time, but I get the feeling that they're a 'get together' for owners  more than a display for the public.

In nearest 'big' town.



In my village.  Buildings in the background are the old school (left)  and Church of Scotland manse (right).

In past years most villages had fairs. As well as traditional sports, many of these were when farmers would hire seasonal labourers, and also a occasion where people might hope to meet a partner from a neighbouring village.


----------



## horseless carriage

Capt Lightning said:


> Yesterday we gave our inside freezer a long overdue defrosting and disposed of some long forgotten things well past their usable life.  We still have to tackle the other freezers, but that might wait for another day.
> Today there is the local Vintage vehicle rally in the playing field - back after missing two years due to Covid.  I don't usually go as it looks like the same things every year.  Many other towns have similar events at this time, but I get the feeling that they're a 'get together' for owners  more than a display for the public.


You are probably right about the owners getting together, it's why I have never joined the MG or any other car club.
Next weekend the Borough of Poole in Dorset stage a free event called Poole Goes Vintage. The front page of that link shows my old MG, upstaging a bevy of young beauties. The event is held on Poole Quay and it's free. There's bands, stalls and lots of amusements, it's always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Jackie23

Bella said:


> I have a peephole, too, but it doesn't help when the door is already wide open.  I was really aggravated yesterday!
> 
> I got an unexpected visit from the guy who was supposed to plant azaleas for me over two months ago. I'd previously called the office a few times asking why they hadn't sent someone out to do the job and was told they were backed up, but they'd be out soon. I specifically asked that their office call me and let me know when they'd be coming to plant them, so I'd be sure to be at home. Well, about 2:30 in the afternoon, I heard a bang on my front door. I was startled because I wasn't expecting anyone. Not to mention, I was sitting in the living room in my skivvies because it was so hot, and had my headphones on. I did have the phone next to me, so I'd hear it ring if I got a call from anyone.
> 
> I couldn't go to the door because of the way I wasn't dressed, lol, so I asked who it was out the window and asked him to go to my kitchen door. Well, he stormed off in a huff. I ran upstairs to put on a pair of pants, which just took a couple of minutes. I opened the door in the kitchen, and he wasn't there. So, I went outside and saw one of the crew just finishing up the planting. After saying hello to him, I asked where his boss was, and he said he'd left!
> 
> I was p*ssed. After making me wait over two months to have those darn bushes planted, he didn't even have the courtesy to wait a minute to speak with me. I called the office but no one answered, so I had to leave a message. If they don't get back to me on Monday, I'll call again. I have a few things to say about how things were handled.
> 
> There wouldn't have been an issue if they had simply honored my request to let me know when they'd be coming. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. The guy was a rude, arrogant jerk to behave that way, and I'm going to let them know it. I have other jobs that need to be done, and I'm also going to let them know they won't be doing them for me. Why would I re-hire a company that takes two months to plant four bushes and sends a jerk to do it? They obviously have better things to do and don't need my business. I have better things to do as well, like spending my money elsewhere. "One and done!"
> 
> I had a new roof installed in January. After the roof was completed, the next afternoon I was cooking and turned on the overhead range hood fan. I heard all this clanging and shut it off immediately.  WTF. I removed the screens and saw wood chips and roofing material laying on them. Again, WTF? Somehow they managed to drop that crap down the pipe, and it literally hit the fan.  I left the screens out to show the roofer, and he said that it never should have happened. Great. So, when are you going to fix the fan? I'm still waiting. I finally called him and left a message yesterday, and I'm waiting for a call back. There's a five-year warranty, so he might not want to fix the fan, but he's going to.
> 
> I hate to say this, but I know it's true. If my husband was still living, none of this would've happened. Both companies would've taken care of business when and how they should've.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me get that off my chest!
> 
> Bella


Yes, I find this type of service often, I have a garage door opener that I have been trying to get repaired, repair man told me he'd be here two different times, never showed either time, they don't want to deal with old women, especially if she lives way in the boonies.
Yesterday I picked up an order of groceries at my Walmart, I had not used their pickup services for several weeks, it had completely changed, they'd added a new section to store and rearranged the parking so it looks like their pickup service is here to stay, I had wondered if it would be phased out after covid crisis.


----------



## Bella

Em in Ohio said:


> I have twin great-grandsons in another state, but we are keeping both of them!  In my family, I'm the borrower of lawn power equipment from my daughter' house and the lender of all things construction-related. * My daughter bought all electric outdoor tools, found out she didn't like dealing with extension cords, and so gladly loans them to me to live in my shed.  For me, dealing with the cords is easier than heavy gas-filled stuff.*


I agree, @Em in Ohio. Same here. The electric tools are easier to manage and maintain, so I'm willing to deal with the cord. I've checked out all types of battery-powered and gas-fueled equipment. Yes, both types can be heavy. I'm a little gal, so how much a tool weighs is an issue for me, because holding it up and operating it for any length of time becomes a real struggle. I'm always very careful when using corded tools so I don't accidentally cut the cord or electrocute myself. 



Bella


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Doug Ford worked his magic to drop gasoline prices for the next few months .. wheeee!
> https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1002172/ontario-government-providing-more-relief-at-the-pumps


Not too bad.  I read the article, and while the gas tax reductions only total about 11¢ per liter, your province has also given drivers relief through other vehicle fees.  

_"Vehicle owners in Ontario will see significant direct savings from the gas tax cut and the elimination and refunding of licence plate renewal fees, with households benefitting from an average combined savings of about $465 in 2022."_


----------



## hollydolly

More painting.. I hadn't planned to do this, because the downstairs doors  are already fine, I painted those last year just after o/h left.. _but.._. I painted them using the white paint we had in the shed, and the new paint I've used for the upstairs doors is much more brilliant white.. Having painted all the way down the handrail and the Newel posts top and bottom , I could see the disparity between the shades of white.. so I've painted the downstairs doors and frames as well ..... enough now.. 

It's sunny and warm, .. with intermittent cloud at nearly 2.30pm.. and I have 2 more fence ornaments to put up... ...so I may do that this afternoon at some point..


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching the Tour de France


----------



## Geezer Garage

Have some machining to finish up that I started last night. Then will probably start on replacing the wooden top rails on the bridge, that I've been putting off for a year now.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had dinner..yesterdays left overs of Truffle pasta in chicken noodle soup with sugar snap peas.. and I added some boiled potatoes  cooked in their skins and ate it while watching the F1 Grand Prix .

Washed up.. took some photos of my painting efforts..  got every window in the place open to try and dry the paint quickly..


----------



## Em in Ohio

Bella said:


> I agree, @Em in Ohio. Same here. The electric tools are easier to manage and maintain, so I'm willing to deal with the cord. I've checked out all types of battery-powered and gas-fueled equipment. Yes, both types can be heavy. I'm a little gal, so how much a tool weighs is an issue for me, because holding it up and operating it for any length of time becomes a real struggle. I'm always very careful when using corded tools so I don't accidentally cut the cord or electrocute myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Ditto on the "little gal," plus I have elbow issues, so light is the way to go.  As to being careful, DUH- Do you know how quickly an electric hedge trimmer can cut through an extension cord?   Let me assure you, it's pretty darn fast!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> My landlord's mother was a hoarder. It took 9 huge dumpsters to get all the stuff out of the house before I moved in. The worst part was that most of it had already been done! She mostly hoarded clothing, washing machines, and stoves.


@WheatenLover

It drives me nuts when my Mom will say things like "I'm leaving this for you to go through, when I'm gone".  Worse yet, she adds instructions like "be sure you sell this (item) for a good price, don't just give it away!"

Dio  has seen it happening all along.  When Mom is gone, he plans on calling an auction service.  Whatever doesn't sell....pitch it!   I'm glad that he has a plan.  Right now I'm fighting my own battle....I don't want to fight hers too!

Speaking of fighting the battle, I've been working on it all morning.  Progress is slow, but right now I'm feeling really good about what I have accomplished.  I know it's just a drop in the ocean, but I will get it done!


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Please keep reporting on your IP tests, @StarSong   Six minutes of electricity isn’t much.  How is the cleanup.  Our canned garbanzos are usually $2, on sale, which I hope they are now because I just used the last can.


Wanted to to let you know I tried kidney beans in the instant pot.  Soaked a pound of dried beans overnight, then did an 8 minute IP cycle.  As with the garbanzos, when the time was up I turned off the IP and let the pressure come down by itself.  I opened it up about an hour later (got distracted) and they were perfect!

As with the garbanzos, what I won't be using over the next couple of days got split into manageable quantities (9 oz., for me), ziplocked and frozen.  I can buy a one pound bag of dried kidney beans for $1.00 but the best price on cans is $.80 each. Drained cans yield roughly 9 oz of beans.  A pound of dried kidneys yielded 36 oz of drained beans.

Since I use at least 3 cans of garbanzos a week (we eat a lot of hummus), and not nearly as many kidney beans, I'll probably only cook a cup of kidneys going forward rather than a whole pound, but will continue garbanzos by the pound.

For now I'm mostly experimenting to decide if it makes sense for me to buy an IP.  Next up is a lentil stew recipe I created that uses green enchilada sauce and curry.  Sounds weird, but it's quite delicious.  Leftovers freeze nicely, too.


----------



## Jules

My desk is covered in photos and has been for ages.  I suppose I should attempt to take more photos - it’s hard holding the camera steady.  My old flatbed scanner doesn’t do a great job and the multi scanner is refusing to work and even if it did, doesn’t handle these odd shapes. I hate this job and anything chore I hate gets protracted.  

Kicking myself for debating on a white blouse last week; will return to see if it‘s still there.

Walking - twice or more per day.  I really don’t have anything else to do.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Trila said:


> I was at my Mom's house yesterday, and I've been trying to put my thoughts together, about what happened.  To start, I have to back up...
> 
> When my parents moved from Illinois to Arkansas in 1988, Dio  drove the moving truck, and unloaded it. He said that he was amazed at the things that he took off of that truck...including 17 old bowling balls!!!! And after my Dad died, Dio  went through endless paperwork that was in the desk. He found every pay stub that my Dad had ever gotten....all the way back to when my Dad was 14 years old!  I guess that this should have been an indicator of what was to come, but I never saw it.
> 
> So yesterday, I was in what used to be my Dad's room. Suddenly, I just stopped. I stood there and slowly looked around the room. I was appalled at what I saw! For the first time in my life, I saw how cluttered the room was. I mean really cluttered, with misc junk on the floor around the edges of the room. How is it that I just never noticed it before?!!. I went into my Mom's room...there was clutter on every flat surface of the dresser. I went to the living room, there was junk and multiple magazines on every table....and my Mom rarely ever reads! As I looked around, I was appalled and almost wanted to cry! I was thinking that this is exactly what I do not want to become!!One of my big issues
> 
> I should have taken pictures. I don't think she qualifies as being a hoarder yet, but it's a fine line! She just has "stuff" everywhere!
> 
> This is what I'm up against for myself!!!!  I stood there and thought about how hard this
> fight as been for me, and now I know why!  I am not as bad as my Mom, yet....and now is the time to be sure that I never do get like this!!!   The battle rages on!


Okay, I'm taking this as a personal wake-up call - I'll start decluttering NOW!  Admittedly, having been working-poor for much of my life, I tended to save just about everything because I might need it someday.  It's a hard pattern to break.  One of my big issues was, and still is,  hanging onto paperwork.  What if I need it someday?  Well, heck - now, just about everything that ever was that is potentially important has been digitized.  It's time to let go!


----------



## Jules

@StarSong  The IP seems really worthwhile for you, just for the cooking the beans alone.  Can you buy packages of organic beans?  When there’re on sale I buy organic though they still not inexpensive even at Costco.  

Do you find the IP fussy to clean up?


----------



## Sassycakes

So far I have been up since 6 am when I got a phone call from an old friend of mine. I got scared when I realized who was calling so early. She was crying and I really got upset. She said she needed advice from me. she proceeded to tell me that 20yrs ago her husband of 40yrs had an affair, she said they worked it out and stayed together. She said last night she found out he was still seeing the woman and they had a child together that was in his teens. She said obviously she should have divorced him years ago, but she never realized how much he loved the other woman. She asked me what she should do since I've been married for over 50yrs. I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


----------



## Remy

Trila said:


> @WheatenLover
> 
> It drives me nuts when my Mom will say things like "I'm leaving this for you to go through, when I'm gone".  Worse yet, she adds instructions like "be sure you sell this (item) for a good price, don't just give it away!"


You absolutely do whatever you want with the stuff when the time comes and have absolutely no guilt about it. What a burden that kind of comment can be. But don't let it. Ignore it.


----------



## Remy

Sassycakes said:


> So far I have been up since 6 am when I got a phone call from an old friend of mine. I got scared when I realized who was calling so early. She was crying and I really got upset. She said she needed advice from me. she proceeded to tell me that 20yrs ago her husband of 40yrs had an affair, she said they worked it out and stayed together. She said last night she found out he was still seeing the woman and they had a child together that was in his teens. She said obviously she should have divorced him years ago, but she never realized how much he loved the other woman. She asked me what she should do since I've been married for over 50yrs. I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


Yes. You can't make the decision for her. Of coarse, I know none of her financial situation and if she could make it on her own. People who have been married along time and find themselves single can have a really hard time with it emotionally. I'd just be there for her, validate her, but you can't make the decision for her. I'm sure she's devastated. 

And damn that was a little early to call.


----------



## Remy

I'm going to drag the sewing machine out later and work on some patchwork with the many scraps I have. Will be turned into a shopping tote. Will listen to KGO Newstalk podcasts while I sew since they aren't live on the weekends.


----------



## Mizmo

Absolutely Nothing.....
busy day yesterday --- too pooped to participate


----------



## Marie5656

*Organizing my bedroom. Putting away a bunch of clean clothes....the laundry I did before my trip to the spa.  Taking a break now. 
My therapist suggested a short bed rail, to help me stand up from bed.  Julie is coming out to put it on my bed.
It is this..similar to what I had in rehab
*


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> Ditto on the "little gal," plus I have elbow issues, so light is the way to go.  As to being careful, DUH- Do you know how quickly an electric hedge trimmer can cut through an extension cord?   Let me assure you, it's pretty darn fast!


I'm only little, so everything has to be lightweight for me where possible. All my tools are cordless... the hedge trimmer, the lawnmower, the Long reach hedge trimmer ( the latter is quite heavy )... ..


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> So far I have been up since 6 am when I got a phone call from an old friend of mine. I got scared when I realized who was calling so early. She was crying and I really got upset. She said she needed advice from me. she proceeded to tell me that 20yrs ago her husband of 40yrs had an affair, she said they worked it out and stayed together. She said last night she found out he was still seeing the woman and they had a child together that was in his teens. She said obviously she should have divorced him years ago, but she never realized how much he loved the other woman. She asked me what she should do since I've been married for over 50yrs. I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


Nope, sorry. If my friend had reached out to me with a broken heart and sobbing down the phone  because of her husband's affair..I'm not going to tell her it's none of my business.. absolutely not!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Nope, sorry. If my friend had reached out to me with a broken heart and sobbing down the phone  because of her husband's affair..I'm not going to tell her it's none of my business.. absolutely not!


One of the most disgusting stories of betrayal I've heard recently.  Too bad she can't kill him.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> One of the most disgusting stories of betrayal I've heard recently.  Too bad she can't kill him.


Yep...I've been betrayed, cheated on, and children were part of the affair... it;s the most treacherous thing a spouse can do to you


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> @StarSong  The IP seems really worthwhile for you, just for the cooking the beans alone.  Can you buy packages of organic beans?  When there’re on sale I buy organic though they still not inexpensive even at Costco.
> 
> Do you find the IP fussy to clean up?


It's only slightly more to clean up than traditional pots and lids that go on a stove.  I agree that an IP will be a useful, worthwhile investment for me.    

I buy regular dried beans or legumes, not organic.  I give dried beans a good rinse, then soak 8 hours or so.  Discard the soaking liquid and rinse again.  Then cook with fresh water.    

p.s.  Rinsing, soaking and cooking liquid goes on my roses, orange tree and lemon tree.  Same with water from cooking pasta and almost all other kitchen water.  Most water not used for drinking gets used twice.


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> So far I have been up since 6 am when I got a phone call from an old friend of mine. I got scared when I realized who was calling so early. She was crying and I really got upset. She said she needed advice from me. she proceeded to tell me that 20yrs ago her husband of 40yrs had an affair, she said they worked it out and stayed together. She said last night she found out he was still seeing the woman and they had a child together that was in his teens. She said obviously she should have divorced him years ago, but she never realized how much he loved the other woman. She asked me what she should do since I've been married for over 50yrs. I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


Why would you _not _take a stand on an old friend being treated so badly? If your friend reaches out to you, confides her pain and asks for your advice, she's making it your business and wants your counsel.


hollydolly said:


> Nope, sorry. If my friend had reached out to me with a broken heart and sobbing down the phone  because of her husband's affair..I'm not going to tell her it's none of my business.. absolutely not!


I'm with Holly 100%.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> Wanted to to let you know I tried kidney beans in the instant pot.  Soaked a pound of dried beans overnight, then did an 8 minute IP cycle.  As with the garbanzos, when the time was up I turned off the IP and let the pressure come down by itself.  I opened it up about an hour later (got distracted) and they were perfect!
> 
> As with the garbanzos, what I won't be using over the next couple of days got split into manageable quantities (9 oz., for me), ziplocked and frozen.  I can buy a one pound bag of dried kidney beans for $1.00 but the best price on cans is $.80 each. Drained cans yield roughly 9 oz of beans.  A pound of dried kidneys yielded 36 oz of drained beans.
> 
> Since I use at least 3 cans of garbanzos a week (we eat a lot of hummus), and not nearly as many kidney beans, I'll probably only cook a cup of kidneys going forward rather than a whole pound, but will continue garbanzos by the pound.
> 
> For now I'm mostly experimenting to decide if it makes sense for me to buy an IP.  Next up is a lentil stew recipe I created that uses green enchilada sauce and curry.  Sounds weird, but it's quite delicious.  Leftovers freeze nicely, too.



@StarSong, do all the IPs come in the one size or are there smaller sizes too?


----------



## Em in Ohio

When I went through my traumatic event, I just wanted someone to listen.  I didn't have anyone at the time.  However, I did not want _advice_ - just a sympathetic ear.  Perhaps this is all that your friend needs as well.


----------



## HoneyNut

Leann said:


> Do you have an agenda for your time in Ohio or just taking it day by day?


There doesn't seem to be anything in Columbus, OH to make an agenda for, ha ha.  I've been to the zoo and the movies and am now at a loss.  It looks like there are some caverns but I'm not sure how many stairs or whether the stairs all have railings, so still undecided on going to see those.  I will probably go to a few parks but since this hotel has a fitness room and the weather has been very hot, I'm not as motivated to go out.

It is boring here, but it has given me some time to work on learning about investing the money from selling my house.  I've put portions of it into secondary Treasury Bills and Treasury Notes with various upcoming maturity dates (all new and exciting stuff for me), but the remainder has to support me for the rest of my life.  So I've been spending a lot of time reading threads on the F.I.R.E. forums, and I did my very first ever "limit order" which was exciting.  It was a very new experience for me to be hoping a stock price would drop.


----------



## Alligatorob

Sassycakes said:


> I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


Perhaps, only you know your relationship with your friend.  Just listening may be the best thing you could do.  I assume you did what you thought best at the time.


Pepper said:


> Too bad she can't kill him


I thought you were against the death penalty!  So there are exceptions.  Probably best Sassy didn't advise this...


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> @StarSong, do all the IPs come in the one size or are there smaller sizes too?


They come in various sizes.  Amazon is sure to have them on sale during their Prime Day sale in ten days.


----------



## moviequeen1

Early this morning around 6:30,walked downstairs to water some plants/ flowers in our garden ,walked 2 X around garden circle,then walked back up 3 flights to my apt
I walked to/from my church for our 10:30 service, not many there,total was 40.  After worship,my church friend,Earl&I walked to his new condo which is located 2 blocks from church. He moves in on July 11th,gave him the plaque I bought him couple days ago.I continued  on my walk home
 After lunch and a short nap, took afternoon walk to Panera's{3 blocks} bought chicken cesar salad which lasts me 2 days. I've read local paper, Bflo News ho,hum talked with my brother John,he&family are at their place in Etna, NH
Tonight I'll either be reading my book or watch Smithsonian Channel's 'Aerial America' marathon.I like this channel some of their programs, this is one of them


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Perhaps, only you know your relationship with your friend.  Just listening may be the best thing you could do.  I assume you did what you thought best at the time.
> 
> I thought you were against the death penalty!  So there are exceptions.  Probably best Sassy didn't advise this...


don't pick on Pepper right now.. she's really not well...


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> don't pick on Pepper


Didn't mean to, said in jest.  I like Pepper and her posts, and hope she is better soon.

I am new to this online thing, I guess not being able to see someone's face makes it harder to see the intent.  I try not to pick on anyone, no reason to.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Didn't mean to, said in jest.  I like Pepper and her posts, and hope she is better soon.
> 
> I am new to this online thing, I guess not being able to see someone's face makes it harder to see the intent.  I try not to pick on anyone, no reason to.


Oh I know you weren't being offensive, and Pepper can more than hold her own..... I was just making  you aware that for now, she's really not in the best of health ..  she has Covid on top of her usual health probs.. so in a lot of pain...


----------



## Shalimar

Sassycakes said:


> So far I have been up since 6 am when I got a phone call from an old friend of mine. I got scared when I realized who was calling so early. She was crying and I really got upset. She said she needed advice from me. she proceeded to tell me that 20yrs ago her husband of 40yrs had an affair, she said they worked it out and stayed together. She said last night she found out he was still seeing the woman and they had a child together that was in his teens. She said obviously she should have divorced him years ago, but she never realized how much he loved the other woman. She asked me what she should do since I've been married for over 50yrs. I told her I don't have any advice to give her and truthfully it is none of my business..Did I do the right thing?


In my opinion, you did not.


----------



## Trila

Remy said:


> You absolutely do whatever you want with the stuff when the time comes and have absolutely no guilt about it. What a burden that kind of comment can be. But don't let it. Ignore it.


Thanks.....I'm ok with with with my Mom saying that. I know that it will not affect what I do when she is gone.

What really is bothering me is that I have started to see myself doing these same things....I don't want to be that person!  Lucky, I have become aware, and I'm doing something about it!  Today was very productive, I have cleaned out a bunch of stuff.  On Tue, when I go into town, I will drop off a trunk load of stuff for the Salvation Army.

I know that it's only a drop in the ocean, but I'm happy that I'm doing something to move in the right direction!


----------



## Trila

Em in Ohio said:


> Okay, I'm taking this as a personal wake-up call - I'll start decluttering NOW!  Admittedly, having been working-poor for much of my life, I tended to save just about everything because I might need it someday.  It's a hard pattern to break.  One of my big issues was, and still is,  hanging onto paperwork.  What if I need it someday?  Well, heck - now, just about everything that ever was that is potentially important has been digitized.  It's time to let go!


Yes!!!!  You and I can clean out together!!!   We got this!


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> For now I'm mostly experimenting to decide if it makes sense for me to buy an IP.


Perhaps you will decide not to, but it could be that more than one of us who are reading your posts, might decide to purchase one!  
Thanks for these details, and the real experiences, Starsong!


----------



## Remy

That's great @Trila that you are cleaning out things and donating. I'm worried I'm going in the other direction as of late from feeling down.


----------



## hawkdon

I'm just having a lazy day....bones are sorta achy today so
I'm babying myself LOL....


----------



## Marie5656

*Went out for a short drive...had to go pick up some meds the rehab ordered for me.  They ordered ALL my meds. I wish I knew they were doing that...I have so many at home already.  But, I went through yhe drive through. Pnly paid $9. 
Thig is, I had a supply of all my meds at home, and they sent me home with meds.  I guess I will just get rid of the older ones and move on.*


----------



## MickaC

You will never guess what I did this morning.
OK, times up.
Sat on my deck this morning and watched a crew take down a big maple tree in my next door neighbours yard….piece by piece.
I’m guessing there were a couple of reason why they had it taken down.
#1……maybe the hydro asked them to, because it had grown all over the hydro lines.
#2……maybe because he wanted more room to put more JUNK in his yard.
Both reasons are quite viable.
Talk about good cheap entertainment…..or I need a life…..or it doesn’t take much to amuse me.
Probably all of the above. ‍.


----------



## Trila

Remy said:


> That's great @Trila that you are cleaning out things and donating. I'm worried I'm going in the other direction as of late from feeling down.


That's not good!   I'm worried, too....that is why I'm starting to do something about it.  It's not easy, but I hope that you can switch directions!  Good luck!


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> More painting.. I hadn't planned to do this, because the downstairs doors  are already fine, I painted those last year just after o/h left.. _but.._. I painted them using the white paint we had in the shed, and the new paint I've used for the upstairs doors is much more brilliant white.. Having painted all the way down the handrail and the Newel posts top and bottom , I could see the disparity between the shades of white.. so I've painted the downstairs doors and frames as well ..... enough now..
> 
> It's sunny and warm, .. with intermittent cloud at nearly 2.30pm.. and I have 2 more fence ornaments to put up... ...so I may do that this afternoon at some point..


Accomplishing something each day feels good, even if only a load of laundry.


----------



## Jules

Was awake much too early again and made up for it this afternoon.  After nearly two hours I was lying in exactly the same position I started out in.  Felt great; won’t feel so good when I have insomnia tonight.  

We had predictions of hot weather for the next two weeks and once again the forecast is wrong.  It was pouring when I was walking this morning and a light rain for tonight’s walk.  I find it therapeutic listening to the rain on my umbrella.  

I’m glad it’s not hot right now as our AC is shot and we can’t get a repairman for another two weeks.  It’ll be worse if they have to order parts or a new unit.


----------



## Patricia

Jules said:


> Was awake much too early again and made up for it this afternoon.  After nearly two hours I was lying in exactly the same position I started out in.  Felt great; won’t feel so good when I have insomnia tonight.
> 
> We had predictions of hot weather for the next two weeks and once again the forecast is wrong.  It was pouring when I was walking this morning and a light rain for tonight’s walk.  I find it therapeutic listening to the rain on my umbrella.
> 
> I’m glad it’s not hot right now as our AC is shot and we can’t get a repairman for another two weeks.  It’ll be worse if they have to order parts or a new unit.


The weather feels better recently, due to some rain most days. I love rain, but only if there isn't anything scary.


----------



## Furryanimal

Mowing the lawn


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> @WheatenLover
> 
> It drives me nuts when my Mom will say things like "I'm leaving this for you to go through, when I'm gone".  Worse yet, she adds instructions like "be sure you sell this (item) for a good price, don't just give it away!"


My MIL didn't wait until she was gone. She had a huge yard sale before she moved to Florida. The things that didn't sell, she boxed up and sent to me, without telling me. One day, UPS delivered what looked like a ton of boxes. I put them in the basement, and when I finally got around to unpacking them, it was mostly junk. I did save a huge silver platter, which I use to feed ground-feeding birds when it snows. I think it's actually silver-plated. And my husband went through it all, too. I don't remember what he saved, but there were some things he wanted.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I am buying moving boxes online, from Walmart. If any of you have had bad experiences with these boxes, please LMK. My sister had problems when she mailed my mom's books to her house. Some of the boxes were nearly destroyed, but I'd blame that on the postal service's handling of them. I can't see the difference between Walmart boxes, Home Depot boxes, and Amazon boxes. They are all just boxes to me.

I have other things to do, too, of course, from my long list of things I must do before moving. Unfortunately, it's not all moving-related.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I am buying moving boxes online, from Walmart. If any of you have had bad experiences with these boxes, please LMK. My sister had problems when she mailed my mom's books to her house. Some of the boxes were nearly destroyed, but I'd blame that on the postal service's handling of them. I can't see the difference between Walmart boxes, Home Depot boxes, and Amazon boxes. They are all just boxes to me.
> 
> I have other things to do, too, of course, from my long list of things I must do before moving. Unfortunately, it's not all moving-related.


Have you got a date for the move yet ?


----------



## moviequeen1

The birdies woke me up at 4:30 tried to go back to sleep not much luck
My early walk was outside watering the plants/flowers in our community garden
This morning at 9am  walking {3 blocks} to visit with our former church minister,Tom&his family. Tom  retired last June after being our senior pastor for 23 yrs. We've been friends from day one, their house was recently put on the market. They plan to move to CT  to be closer to their eldest son Ian&his wife, Julie, daughter Eliza. I've been involved with many family outings with them over the yrs. One of the highlights was being invited to Ian&Julie's wedding in 2010. I've stayed in contact with them over the years
 This will probably be 'goodbye' which will be bittersweet,hopefully we can stay in contact when they move
 The rest of my day,plan to call Canopy of Neighbors members ,read NYT ,my book


----------



## hollydolly

Just finished cleaning the windows upstairs and down ... .. there's a guy across the road working on his car, and he had  his radio on with '' White Flag '' playing , and at one point while I was standing high on the ladder, I thought I was going to fall through the window..and I thought I  might need rescuing...  I should really get a window cleaner to do the outside windows.. one of these days I'm gonna fall through the window

Got the laundry on now as well... not much to do just bedding and towels... ..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Just finished cleaning the windows upstairs and down ... .. there's a guy across the road working on his car, and he had  his radio on with '' White Flag '' playing , and at one point while I was standing high on the ladder, I thought I was going to fall through the window..and I thought I  might need rescuing...  I should really get a window cleaner to do the outside windows.. one of these days I'm gonna fall through the window
> 
> Got the laundry on now as well... not much to do just bedding and towels... ..


@hollydolly 

From what I've seen of your photos, your windows wind outward. I had the same windows in my former house. They were actually easy to clean, but I did have to lean quite far outward to clean them. 

Be careful!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> My MIL didn't wait until she was gone. She had a huge yard sale before she moved to Florida. The things that didn't sell, she boxed up and sent to me, without telling me. One day, UPS delivered what looked like a ton of boxes. I put them in the basement, and when I finally got around to unpacking them, it was mostly junk. I did save a huge silver platter, which I use to feed ground-feeding birds when it snows. I think it's actually silver-plated. And my husband went through it all, too. I don't remember what he saved, but there were some things he wanted.


Well, that was a sneaky way to get rid of stuff!!!  

Unfortunately, my Mom can't bear to part with _anything_.  She has multiple stashes of old used plastic grocery bags...in case she needs one someday!  

I'm just happy that I finally see what is going on, and am doing something to avoid going down the same path.  Honestly, it's starting to feel good when I see that an "empty spot" has opened up in a closet or cabinet.  I still have a looong way to go, but it's a start!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today I am a little preoccupied with my sinus issues, but I am going to do my best to enjoy the day...hope you day goes well for you.


----------



## StarSong

Had a restless night last night and finally gave up the ghost at 5 AM.  There are a few minor chores on the agenda including baking the bread with the dough I started yesterday.  With a forecast high of only 82° and an overnight low of 63°, I won't need the AC today even with the oven at 450° for a couple of hours while the bread bakes this evening.  I might even go a little wild and bake a couple of batches of biscotti!      

Today, Tues and Weds will have highs in the 80s, then back to the 90s again.  At least all the overnights will be in the 60s, so my fans can bring in cool overnight air. 

@Pepper, how are you feeling?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> From what I've seen of your photos, your windows wind outward. I had the same windows in my former house. They were actually easy to clean, but I did have to lean quite far outward to clean them.
> 
> Be careful!


Exactly Pinks.. they are very easy to clean, but to get the outside clean you do have to hang right outside .. ok downstairs but scary upstairs.


----------



## Gary O'

Steaks on the BBQ for the Fourth

Invited my buddy over
Mentioned the steaks
He sent a thumbs up text within 20 seconds


----------



## Don M.

We're in for a very hot and humid week....daytime highs of 100+, and heat indexes of 110.  There is a fireworks display tonight in a nearby town, but I think we will just watch one for a few minutes on the TV.


----------



## StarSong

Don M. said:


> *We're in for a very hot and humid week....daytime highs of 100+, and heat indexes of 110.*  There is a fireworks display tonight in a nearby town, but I think we will just watch one for a few minutes on the TV.


That's very hot indeed, Don.  Please take care and stay where it's cool.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> @Pepper, how are you feeling?


Bah.  Humbug.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Blessed

First, @Pepper  I must have missed it, do you have covid or is something else going on?

I am just going to stay in, can't take the heat.  I have ribs in the oven low and slow. Going to make cole slaw with my MILs dressing recipe and some other veg, have  not decided on what yet.  Made fresh dough for dinner rolls.  

Not the good times I had when young but at least a good dinner.  

I actually slept last night like a  normal person, bed at 10:30, up at 7:00. Hope that continues. Happy 4th to all.


----------



## Pepper

Blessed said:


> First, @Pepper  I must have missed it, do you have covid or is something else going on?


Gimme a 'C'.....


----------



## Blessed

I have been lucky and have not had it yet but I have limited exposure.  I am sure you have put it here but what problems are you having?  I have tests here but I have not had to use them. Are you running a temp? Sore throat and coughing?


----------



## Pepper

I feel lousy all the time @Blessed except when I'm with my grandson so it's hard to tell.  Had a high temp one night a week ago.  Haven't had a fever since 1966.  I frequently have cold symptoms too.  Someone oughta dust around here.


----------



## Blessed

I hate to hear that.  I too willy rally when I have the chance to spend time with my grandson.  

I also am not one to get a fever, I think I have only had one since my son was born 34 years ago. It is difficult when you feel so bad and don't run a fever.  The docs think we have lost our minds.  NO, we are sick, our bodies are just not fever prone. My doc finally gets it.  I think if I got a fever I would be straight to the ER because it be so unusual for me.


----------



## J-Kat

Heat advisory in effect here today.  I had planned to grill a pork roast that I have been marinading but may just cook it in the oven.  I’ve got summer squash and slaw as sides and peach cobbler for dessert.  Will do my usual Monday chores - laundry, etc.  Wish I was sitting on the deck of a beach house with the sea breeze blowing drinking an adult beverage and reading a good book.  Sigh…not to be on this day.


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> Just finished cleaning the windows upstairs and down ... .. there's a guy across the road working on his car, and he had  his radio on with '' White Flag '' playing , and at one point while I was standing high on the ladder, I thought I was going to fall through the window..and I thought I  might need rescuing...  I should really get a window cleaner to do the outside windows.. one of these days I'm gonna fall through the window
> 
> Got the laundry on now as well... not much to do just bedding and towels... ..


OMG, please do get a window cleaner!!! The day I had the carpel tunnel release surgery last year, they had me come back in a couple of hours. The surgeon apologized stating they'd had an emergency. Guy fell off his ladder!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> at one point while I was standing high on the ladder, I thought I was going to fall through the window..and I thought I might need rescuing...  I should really get a window cleaner to do the outside windows.. one of these days I'm gonna fall through the window


A neighbour fell through off the ladder while cleaning the windows.  It wasn’t very high but the fall was very serious.  She‘s not even 60 and was quite fit.  Hire a cleaner once a year and then only maintain the low level windows.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> A neighbour fell through off the ladder while cleaning the windows.  It wasn’t very high but the fall was very serious.  She‘s not even 60 and was quite fit.  Hire a cleaner once a year and then only maintain the low level windows.


yes I should do that , keep thinking I should...


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> OMG, please do get a window cleaner!!! The day I had the carpel tunnel release surgery last year, they had me come back in a couple of hours. The surgeon apologized stating they'd had an emergency. Guy fell off his ladder!


yes well.. I was inside the house cleaning the outside of the windows..only on a small ladder in the house, but of course, I'm much higher on the ladder so it's very easy to fall through the window.. I think about it every time I  clean the windows.

Having had 2 serious  falls  from heights in the last 2 years ( not cleaning windows) , I should know better .. so yes I'll see what I can do about getting a window cleaner..


----------



## horseless carriage

Murrmurr said:


> What I _did_ today was sit around like a slob, except I went grocery shopping, then I came home to slob some more. I enjoyed it. I'm thinking I'll do it again tomorrow but without the shopping.


Newton's third law is: For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. 
We had visitors at work, some new clients, later they would be taken to lunch, I skipped the lunch. 

One of our managers told me not to come in looking like I had just stepped out of Savile Row. That in mind I didn't wear a suit.


----------



## Marie5656

*Today a rep from the Visiting Nurse service came to start the set up for my post op services.
Also, yesterday, I was sitting in common area and a neighbor who knew I had surgery and I chatted, as she will be going in to get her knee done.  Wanted to know who my doc was, where I went for rehab, etc. So we compared notes for a bit. *


----------



## CinnamonSugar

horseless carriage said:


> Newton's third law is: For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
> We had visitors at work, some new clients, later they would be taken to lunch, I skipped the lunch.
> 
> One of our managers told me not to come in looking like I had just stepped out of Savile Row. That in mind I didn't wear a suit.
> View attachment 227863


Lord have mercy, @horseless carriage, I’d be tickled pink to see an employee who’s a snappy dresser like you come to work!  He afraid you’ll show up the guests?  Good grief


----------



## Murrmurr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lord have mercy, @horseless carriage, I’d be tickled pink to see an employee who’s a snappy dresser like you come to work!  He *afraid you’ll show up the guests?* Good grief


Sounds right to me.


----------



## Sassycakes

I realized early today that I have lost my mind. I was looking on the computer and a picture popped up. I got really scared because I thought it was my nephew. He had the covid and needed a double lung transplant. I talked to him a week ago and he seemed ok. The picture turned out to be Chuck Norris. My nephew was always mistaken for him and got many free things like meals and hotel stays even though he showed them his real ID they didn't believe him so I even got mistaken today.


----------



## horseless carriage

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lord have mercy, @horseless carriage, I’d be tickled pink to see an employee who’s a snappy dresser like you come to work!  He afraid you’ll show up the guests?  Good grief


I will take that as a compliment, thank you. The blazer and hat were hanging up when our guests arrived, they hardly got noticed, even though I am the only hat wearer. What caused a stir was my shoes, I didn't think to photograph them today, but I do have a previous photo so that you can see what the fuss was about.
These are the shoes:

This is that previous photo:

And this is the original 1920's photo that inspired my choice.
It took a lot of searching to find a cordwainer to make them.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning had a wonderful visit with my friend,retired minister, Tom&his family. it lasted 2 hrs.
It won't be  'last goodbye', their house hasn't sold yet only been on the market for 2 weeks
By the time I got home didn't feel up to calling anybody
This morning I have a dr's appt at 9:30,when I get home, I'll call Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are The rest of my day, read NYT/my book,if not raining get another walk in


----------



## hollydolly

It's 5.30pm... I slept really badly last night, and then must have fallen into a deep sleep later because I didn't hear the plumber knocking at 8.00am, he didn't leave a card or a text, I only knew he'd been because I saw it on the Video ring doorbell 

I've had a really busy day.. mowed the lawns front and back.. cut the hedges top and sides, and the branches of the trees which have grown at least 20 feet long ... . The garden recycle bin gets taken today so I like to ensure everything is  cut  before they empty it.. I notice I keep getting painful twinges in my right hip  .. I'll have to keep an eye on that..

After I'd put everything away from the gardening, I drove North to  the nearest large town  to return the new curtains  I bought a couple of weeks ago..  I hate returning stuff, but I hate even more having to wait 7-10 days for the refund to  clear in my bank.. why they can't clear it immediately as they do if I buy online, I'll never know...

Went into M&S food hall and bought some fancy foods I can't get in the regular supermarket.. then drove to Tesco to get the rest of the groceries, and the the ice cream... stunned to see 4 or 5 Chill cabinets without any food at all.. and prices  on  everything else just continue to shoot up sky high.. 

Took the country road back ( scenic)... rather than the motorway.. and got stuck behind a tractor the whole way...


----------



## Furryanimal

Mowed the other lawn,contacted the council about the garden waste bin they haven’t delivered( the one I had was stolen),and otherwise been glued to TV sport.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I notice I keep getting painful twinges in my right hip  .. I'll have to keep an eye on that.


Quite wise, my twinges got worse and worse. In the end my doctor sent me to see a surgeon. A hip replacement was needed, problem was, there was a minimum of a two year wait. 
My wife suggested I go private, so I did and saw the same surgeon.

On the left is my new hip. In the centre is the get well card that the lady on the right left on my bedside. On the right is the new hip going through it's paces, I didn't even have to teach it the dance steps, although it might have got a bit pushy with the lady.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Quite wise, my twinges got worse and worse. In the end my doctor sent me to see a surgeon. A hip replacement was needed, problem was, there was a minimum of a two year wait.
> My wife suggested I go private, so I did and saw the same surgeon.
> View attachment 227997View attachment 227996View attachment 227995
> On the left is my new hip. In the centre is the get well card that the lady on the right left on my bedside. On the right is the new hip going through it's paces, I didn't even have to teach it the dance steps, although it might have got a bit pushy with the lady.


How much did it cost ...?.. Since O/H and I separated he's cancelled my BUPA.. so I'd have to pay out of pocket if it was necessary for me to have it done..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> How much did it cost ...?.. Since O/H and I separated he's cancelled my BUPA.. so I'd have to pay out of pocket if it was necessary for me to have it done..


At the time, it was £12K. I had mine done at the Nuffield hospital in Bournemouth. Nuffield were quite frank about their prices. There's a range of costs, you need to check out which hospital you are hoping to attend and then look at their charges. When I say frank they told me that if I can pay the full amount I can be booked in and operated on within two weeks, furthermore the price came down to a shade over ten grand. That was 2018 prices mind.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> At the time, it was £12K. I had mine done at the Nuffield hospital in Bournemouth. Nuffield were quite frank about their prices. There's a range of costs, you need to check out which hospital you are hoping to attend and then look at their charges. When I say frank they told me that if I can pay the full amount I can be booked in and operated on within two weeks, furthermore the price came down to a shade over ten grand. That was 2018 prices mind.


oh yes I know about checking for prices.. I've had to do that this year already for an MRI scan for something unrelated... thanks for that HC..I hope and pray it doesn't become necessary but it's always wise to be one step ahead of the game


----------



## mike4lorie

low day today, haven't done a thing but try a few online courses to learn Office 2021... and now thinking to attempt to do our taxes... We should be getting some money back... I just hate doing taxes, it just torments the hell out of me...But have to do them one of these days...


----------



## Leann

The electrician is here now installing new lights in the garage. Add that to the list of probably hundreds (no kidding) of things that have been repaired, replaced or renovated here. But I'm grateful. Each project ticks one more thing off the list. I typically do a set of chores each morning so after I finished those, I went out to the bank, the post office and the grocery store. Now I'm editing a document for a former colleague who asked for my help then on to a Zoom call to review said document. Later it will be time to cook dinner, fold that load of laundry that is patiently waiting in the dryer and take fur baby for a walk. Tomorrow, it's an early start for me. My car needs some repairs and I have an appointment at 8:00a (the shop is about 40 minutes away) so I'll wait there while they do the work. Then home for an nap


----------



## Bella

I went outside early today to water the azaleas, then did some weeding, the bane of my existence. You know the drill. Pull a weed and two grow in its place.  It never ends.

I made a few phone calls to straighten out some business, then ate lunch, and unpacked an order from Vitacost. Now I'm roasting some pumpkin seeds. I'll snack on those later when I catch up on a couple of episodes of "Gentleman Jack." I need to do something with the strawberries I bought yesterday. This afternoon, I'm making vanilla ice cream, so I'm thinking fresh strawberry sauce would be a nice accompaniment.  Then I'll decide, "What's for dinner?" The never-ending question. 
And that's all I've done so far today. My life is just a whirlwind of excitement! 



Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Mowed the other lawn,contacted the council about the garden waste bin they haven’t delivered( the one I had was stolen),and otherwise been glued to TV sport.


who on earth steals a garden waste bin ?..  Do you have to pay for your garden waste to be taken?.. we do, and our details are on the bin to say we've paid, otherwise they won't empty it.. If anyone stole my bin it would be no use to them because they'd not be able to get it emptied


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> who on earth steals a garden waste bin ?..  Do you have to pay for your garden waste to be taken?.. we do, and our details are on the bin to say we've paid, otherwise they won't empty it.. If anyone stole my bin it would be no use to them because they'd not be able to get it emptied


It’s free collection every fortnight.The replacement is free.
When I went out to collect it three weeks ago it was gone!
My food waste bin was stolen previously!
My sister reckons it may have been accidentally tipped into the Lorry.
Now I have to bag it up and put it in the general waste bin.
But my local council are useless....


----------



## moviequeen1

I decided this morning to test my partial right knee{ had for 18 yrs} by walking 8 blocks to my dr's office which is right across the street from where I used to work {Buffalo General Hospital,now known as Buffalo Medical Center}  no problems,took me 35 min ,just as it was beginning to rain lightly. I was concerned about a white skin patch on the knee  thought it might of been a rash. My dr's wonderful ,nurse practioner,Diane who I like alot,  said it was the reaction to the coritsone shot I had in May,it will fade away. I took the bus home 
When I got home, I did call Canopy of Neighbor members,told them I'll be calling next Mon as usual


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I didn't hear the plumber knocking at 8.00am, he didn't leave a card or a text, I only knew he'd been because I saw it on the Video ring doorbell


Does this mean you have another long wait for him to fix your shower hot water?


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> It’s free collection every fortnight.The replacement is free.
> When I went out to collect it three weeks ago it was gone!
> My food waste bin was stolen previously!
> My sister reckons it may have been accidentally tipped into the Lorry.
> Now I have to bag it up and put it in the general waste bin.
> But my local council are useless....


you're lucky you still don't have to pay for the garden waste. Ours is also fortnightly always has been.. and until last year also free collection... now it's £40 per annum.. that's just for the brown bin, not the blue recycle bin which gets collected at the same time  I can't afford not to pay because I've got a big garden and it would be difficult getting rid of grass cuttings and tree branches.., but lots of people  here  decided they wouldn't pay and they take their grass cuttings into the woods and fields and fly tip..


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Does this mean you have another long wait for him to fix your shower hot water?


No I've got the shower fixed.. it's the loo that needs fixing now..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> No I've got the shower fixed.. it's the loo that needs fixing now..


Darn.  Repairs on houses never end.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Darn.  Repairs on houses never end.


that's the biggest irritation now because all these things would have been repaired instantly if the O/H had been here.. we never had to call repair people in...


----------



## horseless carriage

Recently I wore this shirt, that depicts the golden age of travel, to work. There was one or two comments about it not being the usual floral Hawaiian shirt, the type that I usually wear when informal. One clever lady commented that there must be quite some waste material in order for the pattern to match up as it does. I just smiled and said, "you would be surprised." Today she was surprised, but she did laugh and thought that my missus was a most creative woman.

Look closely at the fabric that my bow tie is made from.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 228008
> Recently I wore this shirt, that depicts the golden age of travel, to work. There was one or two comments about it not being the usual floral Hawaiian shirt, the type that I usually wear when informal. One clever lady commented that there must be quite some waste material in order for the pattern to match up as it does. I just smiled and said, "you would be surprised." Today she was surprised, but she did laugh and thought that my missus was a most creative woman.
> View attachment 228010
> Look closely at the fabric that my bow tie is made from.


the shirt and tie, are astonishingly creative... they'd cost a fortune if they were available to buy


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> the shirt and tie, are astonishingly creative... they'd cost a fortune if they were available to buy


You are very perceptive, Holly. The shirt fabric cost £15 a metre, it took three metres. The notions, that's things like needles, thread, buttons, interfacing and so on, came to about £35. The paper pattern from which the fabric was cut, cost £10. My wife takes ten hours to make a shirt, although not in one go. Current rate for such artisans is about £20 per hour. Total cost if I had to buy it £290, plus a reasonable mark up. And I have a wardrobe full. 

Dress making is something that she just took to as an eight year old. Her aunt was much the same, it was her aunt that tutored her. When we were seriously into the dance scene, with aspirations of making it to professional level, our dance costumes were just amazing, they drew comments from all quarters.


----------



## MickaC

horseless carriage said:


> At the time, it was £12K. I had mine done at the Nuffield hospital in Bournemouth. Nuffield were quite frank about their prices. There's a range of costs, you need to check out which hospital you are hoping to attend and then look at their charges. When I say frank they told me that if I can pay the full amount I can be booked in and operated on within two weeks, furthermore the price came down to a shade over ten grand. That was 2018 prices mind.


I’m totally floored about paying for medical procedures, surgeries, etc.
Maybe Manitoba, Canada isn’t so bad.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I’m totally floored about paying for medical procedures, surgeries, etc.
> Maybe Manitoba, Canada isn’t so bad.


it's all free at source with the NHS... it's only when we have urgent operation needed and the waiting lists are long that we pay out of pocket or through our medical Insurance BUPA


----------



## RiPauline

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


You will really appreciate that once it gets cold.  We have a gas stove just for emergencies and love it.  Had a gas insert in our fireplace in a former house.  Do miss the smell of real wood burning however but not the mess or expense of buying wood.


----------



## Llynn

I mowed the lawn around the house this afternoon.  That is the only part of my weekly mowing that I do with a walk behind mower. The fields and orchard get attention from my tractor or riding mower.  It started raining just as I finished and rain is predicted for the next few days.


----------



## Marie5656

*Had my house cleaned up today.  Right now just relaxing with my feet up.  I have to get paperwork together for my lease renewal. My meeting is tomorrow.  We will meet, go over paperwork, and then she will come inspect the apartment*


----------



## MickaC

I’ll add to my previous post.
We do have long waiting lists as well.
There are some who go out of province and pay to skip the wait.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> It's 5.30pm... I slept really badly last night, and then must have fallen into a deep sleep later because I didn't hear the plumber knocking at 8.00am, he didn't leave a card or a text, I only knew he'd been because I saw it on the Video ring doorbell
> 
> I've had a really busy day.. mowed the lawns front and back.. cut the hedges top and sides, and the branches of the trees which have grown at least 20 feet long ... . The garden recycle bin gets taken today so I like to ensure everything is  cut  before they empty it.. I notice I keep getting painful twinges in my right hip  .. I'll have to keep an eye on that..
> 
> After I'd put everything away from the gardening, I drove North to  the nearest large town  to return the new curtains  I bought a couple of weeks ago..  I hate returning stuff, but I hate even more having to wait 7-10 days for the refund to  clear in my bank.. why they can't clear it immediately as they do if I buy online, I'll never know...
> 
> Went into M&S food hall and bought some fancy foods I can't get in the regular supermarket.. then drove to Tesco to get the rest of the groceries, and the the ice cream... stunned to see 4 or 5 Chill cabinets without any food at all.. and prices  on  everything else just continue to shoot up sky high..
> 
> Took the country road back ( scenic)... rather than the motorway.. and got stuck behind a tractor the whole way...


Wow Holly…….your days must be a lot longer than they are here……no way possible I could get all that done in one day..


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I’ll add to my previous post.
> We do have long waiting lists as well.
> There are some who go out of province and pay to skip the wait.


well exactly.. but we don't have to go out of our area,  as long as we can pay we can have it done anywhere...


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Wow Holly…….your days must be a lot longer than they are here……no way possible I could get all that done in one day..


what ?... why not ?...


----------



## Patricia

Shalimar said:


> In my opinion, you did not.





MickaC said:


> Wow Holly…….your days must be a lot longer than they are here……no way possible I could get all that done in one day..


That's the same thought I have when I read some of her posts. Maybe in the past I could have kept up with her.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> it's all free at source with the NHS... it's only when we have urgent operation needed and the waiting lists are long that we pay out of pocket or through our medical Insurance BUPA


Isn't there an element of priority?  By 'urgent operation' do you mean a live-or-die situation?  Surely that patient would go first?

Is it a shortage of doctors?  Did they all move to my neighborhood?


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Isn't there an element of priority?  By 'urgent operation' do you mean a live-or-die situation?  Surely that patient would go first?
> 
> Is it a shortage of doctors?  Did they all move to my neighborhood?


yes there's a serious shortage of not only NHS doctors.. but serious shortage of hospitals and hospital beds..  caused by a few things which I'd love to put here but would take me deep into political land...

No serious operations do not take precedence necessarily.. Clearly if someone was involved in a Car crash and was seriously injured they would take the place of the patient who is waiting for heart surgery... but otherwise no... this is why we have waiting lists of 2 or more years for Hip replacements etc..

It's a national crisis...


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> That's the same thought I have when I read some of her posts. Maybe in the past I could have kept up with her.


Micka... I believe you're younger than me.. @Patricia.. how old are you ?

Not only did I have time to do all those things.. and do them regularly as you should all know ( newbies excepted).. after all those years.. but I'm not exhausted when I get home.. so for example tonight when I got home at 5.30pm.. I cooked dinner from scratch after putting all the shopping away in the outdoor freezers... then I swept up the leaves.. and  if I could have gone out for the evening with someone I would still have had the energy..  ..unfortunately no-one to go out with..

..and here I am.. still wide awake @11.30pm


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Micka... I believe your younger than me.. @Patricia.. how old are you ?
> 
> Not only did I have time to do all those things.. and do them regularly as you should all know ( newbies excepted).. after all those years.. but I'm not exhausted when I get home.. so for example tonight when I got home at 5.30pm.. I cooked dinner from scratch after putting all the shopping away in the outdoor freezers... then I swept up the leaves.. and  if I could have gone out for the evening with someone I would still have had the energy..  ..unfortunately no-one to go out with..
> 
> ..and here I am.. still wide awake @11.30pm


I'm 66.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I'm 66.


see, you're younger than me as well... @Patricia, that's me in my Avatar.. I'm 67 years old


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> see you're younger than me as well...


For a long time, like you, I was doing a lot daily to keep things going.


----------



## hollydolly

I have a dodgy knee which gives me gyp and a long standing lower lumber probelm which causes problems now and then.. but I  have a lot of energy,  always have had.. my daughter is the same..in fact even more so than me


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> @Patricia, that's me in my Avatar.. I'm 67 years old
> 
> I have a dodgy knee which gives me gyp and a long standing lower lumber probelm which causes problems now and then.. but I  have a lot of energy,  always have had.. my daughter is the same..in fact even more so than me


I think sharing what you do provides motivation to others.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I think sharing what you do provides motivation to others.


well I don't do it for that reason.. but I hope it does help people to know they can get up and do things and not get old before their time


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> well I don't do it for that reason.. but I hope it does help people to know they can get up and do things and not get old before their time


@hollydolly 

Hols, you are a high-energy person .. like my former Aussie mother-in-law and her daughter. Those two women were active daily, from morning till night - doing laundry, dusting, polishing, weeding, etc. M-I-L was 80 when I first met her (I was in my early 50's) .. she could keep pace with me when we went out to deliver her Avon orders. She is coming up to 103 .. or 104 this year (but now needs a walker). 

Consider yourself fortunate for having so much drive!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, you are a high-energy person .. like my former Aussie mother-in-law and her daughter. Those two women were active daily, from morning till night - doing laundry, dusting, polishing, weeding, etc. M-I-L was 80 when I first met her (I was in my early 50's) .. she could keep pace with me when we went out to deliver her Avon orders. She is coming up to 103 .. or 104 this year (but now needs a walker).
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate for having so much drive!


Oh I do Pinks... always am aware of people my age who can do so much less. ..and very grateful that I can still do almost as much as I did 40 years ago...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Oh I do Pinks... always am aware of people my age who can do so much less. ..and very grateful that I can still do almost as much as I did 40 years ago...


When I read your posts about the work you are doing, I'll at least put a few items in the washer. So, I think your posts are motivating.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> When I read your posts about the work you are doing, I'll at least put a few items in the washer. So, I think your posts are motivating.


Do you have disabilities Patricia ?


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Do you have disabilities Patricia ?


No, I guess I just gave out to some extent for whatever reason.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> No, I guess I just gave out to some extent for whatever reason.


Tell you what..I could live until tomorrow, but I may live for another 30 years, so I keep telling myself, I have to keep active because I would die from boredom doing nothing or very little  for decades to come.... so that's what spurs me on.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Tell you what..I could live until tomorrow, but I may live for another 30 years, so I keep telling myself, I have to keep active because I would die from boredom doing nothing or very little  for decades to come.... so that's what spurs me on.


Having married and started with domestic chores by 18, I think I just finally burned out in some way. Maybe burn out is temporary, although I can't physically do quite as much as in the past.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Having married and started with domestic chores by 18, I think I just finally burned out in some way. Maybe burn out is temporary, although I can't physically do quite as much as in the past.


well I was given domestic chores at 7 years old.. had to do a lot every day before and after school. I was forced to leave school at 15, and go to work full time,.  My mother died when I had just turned 18 , so I had to take over the whole household chores and do everything for my younger  siblings and my father until I married and had a family  of my own at 21.. and then I was also working  several part-time jobs  until  my daughter was old enough for me to work full time again, so I worked.. and now I've been retired for 4 years.

I would have stayed working, except I hated the job I was in.. so I took retirement.. but if a job came up tomorrow, I would go back to work...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> well I was given domestic chores at 7 years old.. had to do a lot every day before and after school. I was forced to leave school at 15, and go to work full time,.  My mother died when I had just turned 18 , so I had to take over the whole household chores and do everything for my younger  siblings and my father until I married and had a family  of my own at 21.. and then I was also working , several part-time jobs  until  my daughter was old enough for me to work full time again, so I worked.. and now I've been retired for 4 years.
> 
> I would have stayed working, except I hated the job I was in.. so I took retirement.. but if a job came up tomorrow, I would go back to work..





hollydolly said:


> well I was given domestic chores at 7 years old.. had to do a lot every day before and after school. I was forced to leave school at 15, and go to work full time,.  My mother died when I had just turned 18 , so I had to take over the whole household chores and do everything for my younger  siblings and my father until I married and had a family  of my own at 21.. and then I was also working , several part-time jobs  until  my daughter was old enough for me to work full time again, so I worked.. and now I've been retired for 4 years.
> 
> I would have stayed working, except I hated the job I was in.. so I took retirement.. but if a job came up tomorrow, I would go back to work...


Yes,, the lady who lived next door to me for years said having somewhere to be gave her a reason to get dressed and put on some make up.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> well I was given domestic chores at 7 years old.. had to do a lot every day before and after school. I was forced to leave school at 15, and go to work full time,.  My mother died when I had just turned 18 , so I had to take over the whole household chores and do everything for my younger  siblings and my father until I married and had a family  of my own at 21.. and then I was also working  several part-time jobs  until  my daughter was old enough for me to work full time again, so I worked.. and now I've been retired for 4 years.
> 
> I would have stayed working, except I hated the job I was in.. so I took retirement.. but if a job came up tomorrow, I would go back to work...


So, back to the make up. lol


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> So, back to the make up. lol


yes that went right off topic didn't it....?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent most of the day machining parts to adapt a power feed to the Z axis on my milling machine. Always learn something new on these projects. Took a break every couple of hours to get the dog some exercise. Wish I had her energy.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

This has been a really weird day.  Had a long work weekend them went to the office this morning to give report and tidy up some loose ends. Came home and crashed; slept for 4+ hours, woke at 3:15.  Was muzzy headed all day, couldn’t settle to anything.  Now trying to get sleepy so my body clock can get back on normal time.  Weird


----------



## HoneyNut

Still bored in Columbus, OH.  I would like to go to a park, but it was rainy so I went grocery shopping, and did dishes and laundry.  So very glad the hotel has the fitness room.  The weather forecast looks iffy for the whole week, so maybe I'll see some movies.  I'm thinking 'Lightyear' tomorrow.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> yes that went right off topic didn't it....?


Just so I'm not misunderstood, I enjoyed all of my domestic duties.


----------



## katlupe

I am making my list for my day while I have my coffee. I need to do my laundry and while downstairs will see what I can get rid of in my storage locker. It is still packed full. Probably do the vacuuming and have to fix the cupboard door hinges. Making a chuck roast in the IP starting it this morning. Not sure what else because that is all I have on list so far. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mizmo

All you busy peeps....keep it up.  Time will come when you just can't do the things you are doing now.
I am just envious.
So I think right now I  need another cup of coffee

. * Have a good day...........*


----------



## Pepper

Laundry.  Getting paperwork together in preparation for tomorrow's recertification of Access A Ride. Ugh.  They give a walking & stair test.  God forbid you're not crippled enough to "enjoy" the benefits of their stinky service.  Hate them.  Hate.


----------



## IKE

Scheduled to have my teeth routinely cleaned in about an hour (8:30)......not dreading it but not really looking forward to it either.


----------



## moviequeen1

I didn't hear the birdies for a change when I woke up at 5am went back to sleep for 45 min
My early walk  at 6:20,took card to the mailbx down the street,came back to water plants in the garden
 I have a dentist appt at 11:30, a couple weeks ago lost part of a filling. This will be my long walk,to/from his office{6 blocks},its located right next door to the back driveway of my church
I have no  other plans for the day may get in another short walk,read NYT, my book


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> All you busy peeps....keep it up.  Time will come when you just can't do the things you are doing now.
> I am just envious.
> So I think right now I  need another cup of coffee
> 
> View attachment 228079. * Have a good day...........*


Precisely...which is why I try to do as much as I can right now. My travelling life is stymied currently due to the airline problem.. and even here in the UK the price of Fuel prevents much travel  to holiday locations within the UK.. Scotland et al... ..but I do what I can, in the hope it keeps me going as long as possible in good health


----------



## Jackie23

I've been up since 5am, had coffee as soon as light was outside watering...I went out to dinner with my granddaughter and her family last night, she has a new car, we were celebrating, got caught up on what is happening in their world, it was a nice time.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I woke up at 3am in terrible pain and woke Misa to go to the hospital. It is 20 miles and by the time we got there I decided not to go in, and we drove back home. Got about a total of 3 hours sleep. Today is going to be one of trying to make it through another day.


----------



## Pepper

Why didn't you go inside @Paco Dennis?


----------



## Patricia

IKE said:


> Scheduled to have my teeth routinely cleaned in about an hour (8:30)......not dreading it but not really looking forward to it either.





katlupe said:


> I am making my list for my day while I have my coffee. I need to do my laundry and while downstairs will see what I can get rid of in my storage locker. It is still packed full. Probably do the vacuuming and have to fix the cupboard door hinges. Making a chuck roast in the IP starting it this morning. Not sure what else because that is all I have on list so far.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Katlupe, I replied to your post suggesting you might want to write down your intentions for your possessions, as you seemed worried after what happened to your neighbor.  When I looked later, I didn't see the reply, so I don't know if you got it.  Possibly I missed seeing the post. due to the fact I'm not wearing my reading glasses.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Pepper said:


> Why didn't you go inside @Paco Dennis?


I remember the last time I went for an emergency. It took 5 hours before a doctor saw me, and he didn't do a thing...he wanted to have me stay the night, with no diagnosis. They didn't know what was wrong then, and I can't take the chance of getting caught up in being hospitalized and experimented on.


----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning all... Well hope to be a little more productive than yesterday!  Today, I want to finish the fountain I have been making for the hummingbirds that have been visiting me this summer... Take Carl for his daily walk down along the St. Lawerence, as long as it doesn't rain... Then come home and work on my shop, and do some more scrapping... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Today’s a better day here too… good night sleep, getting stuff done, more energy than yesterday.   Looking forward to a trip to the library and hopefully coffee with a new aquauntence after Mass


----------



## Sliverfox

Catching up on posts I missed while at our son's house.

Came  home to lilies in bloom with dark blue clematis  mixed in.


----------



## Trila

I have been getting my act together these last few weeks & have been very productive. Yesterday I dropped off a trunk load of donations to The Salvation Army.  Boy, that felt good!  And I'm not stopping!  I was annoyed that I couldn't get any empty boxes yesterday, but Dio  reminded me that it doesn't need to be done all in one week!   So, that part is good, and I'm feeling much better emotionally.

I'm getting tons of exercise in the evening, fighting the brush war.  This makes me tired.....but I feel better physically.  It has also helped me to lose a few pounds, and to sleep better...which also makes me feel good.

Speaking of sleep: my PT is helping, and my shoulder doesn't keep me up at night as much as it used to.

Things are improving....I'm on a roll!


----------



## Marie5656

*Officially signed the paperwork and had my apartment inspected for my new lease.  I will be going into my 3rd year here come October.*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Officially signed the paperwork and had my apartment inspected for my new lease.  I will be going into my 3rd year here come October.*


OMG almost 3 years..?>.. I feel like it was just a few months ago. I'm shocked.. it's so scary how time flies!!


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> OMG almost 3 years..?>.. I feel like it was just a few months ago. I'm shocked.. it's so scary how time flies!!


OH gosh..I will be starting my 3rd year...Seems like yesterday. But I moved during the "Year we Shall not Discuss again" So it was a high point I needed


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> OH gosh..I will be starting my 3rd year...Seems like yesterday. But I moved during the "Year we Shall not Discuss again" So it was a high point I needed


it really does seem like yesterday when you moved.. I feel we've all lost 2 years of our lives which is why it's hard to get a handle on things which have happened since 2019...to me I think of 2019 as last year because we've missed out on so much


----------



## hollydolly

Today, I weeded all the paths and sprayed weedkiller on them, and a different type of weedkiller on the lawns... again another thing I miss o/H for, he was pedantic about the weeds.. and would be out there tracking them down in the evenings, making sure none escaped. I'm not so good at that..

Then later I  Batch cooked a whole load of Minced beef, added chopped pork link sausage, Broccoli, peas, mushrooms and onions, in a red wine and beef gravy.. . When it's completely cool I'll get it boxed up into single portions and freeze it..

It's been 70 plus today but overcast most of the day.. I had to stay in because there was an amazon delivery but ultimately they put it through the letter box so I could have gone out after all  if I'd wanted...but I didn't anyway


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I paid bills. The water bill is $522.35. Our average _daily_ water use for the month is 1,303 gallons.

Obviously a mistake. I am going to call the water company tomorrow. They were working on something near the curb, in my yard, a few weeks ago. I wonder if they caused it because we've got no leaks in the house, and we certainly can't use that much water on any day.

Made an appointment for a CT scan. Told the scheduler that it would be great if it could be before the 21st, as I see my oncologist then. She got me an appointment for tomorrow! I'm trying to get all dental/medical/eye appointments done before I move.

Still have more to do -- all boring chores. Plus write reviews for two Netgalley books I read.


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> Laundry.  Getting paperwork together in preparation for tomorrow's recertification of Access A Ride. Ugh.  They give a walking & stair test.  God forbid you're not crippled enough to "enjoy" the benefits of their stinky service.  Hate them.  Hate.


Gosh.  So I'd have to fall and hurt myself, *first*?
(instead of my personal goals of _preventing_ a more serious fall and also of being _able to go_ someplace)

and preferably my fall would occur in front of them, and badly enough to cause visible (to them) injury? 
Or else,  I might be rejected, as they could brilliantly deem me, less likely to fall than I know I am. ?


----------



## JaniceM

Had a rather large work project which took much of the day, and hopefully will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## dobielvr

Went to see my rhuemy today.  She was so happy to see me, for some reason..  She ordered some new medication for me and instructed me to call her new office to make an appt.  She's moving to a location a little closer to me.

Then, I had stopped by mechanics to make an appt.  My car seat cable broke, and I need to get that fixed.
Then to Macy's to pay a bill.  Last stop was to Trader Joe's.  A little bummed, they didn't have my turkey meatloaf I enjoy so much...nor did they have any fresh purple figs.  Apparently, the season is over?

Home making some pork ribs and they're almost ready!!


----------



## MrPants

It was a nice day out today. Went to the falls because it's mid-week and crowds are less. It's close and a great place to stroll around. Not just the falls but parks and all sorts of other attractions.
Found myself looking over the small railing they have near the Horseshoe Falls (on the Canadian side) and I focused on this little twig of a thing sticking out of the riverbank just at the brink of the Canadian Falls. I was thinking that if you somehow found yourself in the Niagara River being pushed ever closer to the falls, this would be the last possible hope you'd have of saving yourself from certain death!

 Then I thought; yeah, nope! That's not gonna do it when the river current is 109 kph (68 MPH)


----------



## Don M.

Today was our 57th anniversary, so we headed for the casino, and spent 3 or 4 hours hitting the slots, then had a nice free meal.  I lost a few dollars, but my wife came out a couple hundred ahead.  So, it was a good day to celebrate each other, and take a break from all this heat.


----------



## Blessed

Went to the grocery for just some of those must haves.  Milk, bread, produce.
I would add butter but the price has really gone thru the roof.  I have one more pound in the freezer that was under 2.00lb. I stock the freezer during the winter getting a few pounds at a time. Back to margarine for me.


----------



## Leann

Had some work done on my car this morning. I arrived at the garage at 8:00a and my car was ready at 11:30a. I brought my Kindle with me so I read most of the time. After arriving back home, I walked the dog (more like she walked me) a few times, did some editing then some gardening, made dinner....the usual stuff. Tomorrow will be grocery shopping in the morning.


----------



## dseag2

I had a new crown put on today.  Then I decided to walk both floors of our local mall while listening to music in my Airpods.  I saw the same older lady passing me twice, so I knew she was doing the same.     I then found a Starbucks and enjoyed a Strawberry Acai Lemonade while I read a book.  

All of my late-night shows (Colbert, Kimmel, Myers) are off this week so I spend as much time as I can away from the house.  I am watching Mind Over Murder on HBO, which is fascinating.


----------



## WheatenLover

My son and I went to my husband's house to collect our winter coats. We went all through the house looking especially in our bedrooms for things we want to take with us when we move. Then I saw the shelves of my bookcase had been ransacked. The bookcase holds my collection of children's books. He took a bunch of them to sell, but I put a quick stop to that. My collection was way pared down from over 1,000 books to about 50. He got the 950 other books to sell.

When we got home, I called my husband and told him that I emailed him the information I copied from the senior services website. I told him he must call them tomorrow. He agreed (we'll see). I said if he didn't call them before 3 pm, I would find out what a guardian ad litem does and go to court to get him one. And if I didn't think that was sufficient, I would find out how to get him admitted to a care home as my son thinks should be done. The 3 pm deadline is because he always tells me he called at X time, and "they" were closed.

Senior services offers delivered meals, physical therapy, occupational therapy, assistive devices, home modifications, pest control, help with personal care, help with chores, laundry, a personal emergency response system, etc. There is no income limit, but they may ask for the senior to contribute based on a sliding fee scale. A social worker has been out to see him twice, and he turned down the services. Well, no more of that!!

I think he will call because I never say things like that unless I mean it.  At first, he tried to tell me he didn't need help, but I used my firm voice and told what's what. He needs help, not a nursing home IMO.  I will never go to a nursing home, for good reasons, and he feels the same way. Hopefully, it won't come to that. Because I am serious.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, today we are in for a BIG drive to the city of Ottawa today, I need my doctor to fill out some documents for me. It's about an hour in and another hour home. Then if we are not too tired, probably end up down at St Lawerence, and take Carl for a walk... Always a nice breeze down at the water... 

Hope YOU all have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Went to the grocery for just some of those must haves.  Milk, bread, produce.
> I would add butter but the price has really gone thru the roof.  I have one more pound in the freezer that was under 2.00lb. I stock the freezer during the winter getting a few pounds at a time. Back to margarine for me.


Price of butter has risen more than anything else here.. I kg of Butter in the regular supermarket is almost £10  compared to half that this time last year


----------



## Patricia

MrPants said:


> It was a nice day out today. Went to the falls because it's mid-week and crowds are less. It's close and a great place to stroll around. Not just the falls but parks and all sorts of other attractions.
> Found myself looking over the small railing they have near the Horseshoe Falls (on the Canadian side) and I focused on this little twig of a thing sticking out of the riverbank just at the brink of the Canadian Falls. I was thinking that if you somehow found yourself in the Niagara River being pushed ever closer to the falls, this would be the last possible hope you'd have of saving yourself from certain death!
> View attachment 228168
> Then I thought; yeah, nope! That's not gonna do it when the river current is 109 kph (68 MPH)


At least you saw hope.


----------



## Sliverfox

Enjoying the early  morning  peace & quiet.
Trying to decide  weed whacking , trip to Walmart ,, or  clean house.

OR ,   do as little as possible today.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been watching Boris Johnson  live on TV..resign as Prime Minister after the vast majority of his Cabinet walked out yesterday.. no idea who is going to become our new PM, but no-one seems  very competent  so it's  scary times. 

Taken delivery of 3 separate deliveries which weren't supposed to arrive until 3 days from now.. good thing I was home.. 

Chores are done.. it's overcast , mid 70's deg f....no real plans for the rest of the day


----------



## Patricia

Sliverfox said:


> Enjoying the early  morning  peace & quiet.
> Trying to decide  weed whacking , trip to Walmart ,, or  clean house.
> 
> OR ,   do as little as possible today.


Yes, early morning peace and quiet feels nice. Maybe with three cups of coffee you could do all three chores. lol


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Just been watching Boris Johnson  live on TV..resign as Prime Minister after the vast majority of his Cabinet walked out yesterday.. no idea who is going to become our new PM, but no-one seems  very competent  so it's  scary times.
> 
> Taken delivery of 3 separate deliveries which weren't supposed to arrive until 3 days from now.. good thing I was home..
> 
> Chores are done.. it's overcast , mid 70's deg f....no real plans for the rest of the day


Yes, scary times.


----------



## Patricia

Don M. said:


> Today was our 57th anniversary, so we headed for the casino, and spent 3 or 4 hours hitting the slots, then had a nice free meal.  I lost a few dollars, but my wife came out a couple hundred ahead.  So, it was a good day to celebrate each other, and take a break from all this heat.


Happy Anniversary !!


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Price of butter has risen more than anything else here.. I kg of Butter in the regular supermarket is almost £10  compared to half that this time last year


This post sounds like scary times too.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> This post sounds like scary times too.


..and apparently set to get worse....


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> ..and apparently set to get worse....


I'm worried. We'll all pull together and do the best we can. Sharing info and ideas helps.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Price of butter has risen more than anything else here.. I kg of Butter in the regular supermarket is almost £10  compared to half that this time last year


Wow, your cows must be "cranky"...lol.


----------



## Patricia

Liberty said:


> Wow, your cows must be "cranky"...lol.


Scary though.


----------



## katlupe

Working on trying to get my printer working with my computer again. Somehow I lost it. Probably need to install it again in Terminal. Then going to edit more photos. Do some more clean out in my storage locker today as long as we do not have any rain. I want to experiment with a keto cornbread recipe sometime today. Later my BF is bringing his rolling walker up so my neighbor/friend can use it. Maybe if he likes it he will buy one for himself. So don't know what I will be doing after that.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Wow, your cows must be "cranky"...lol.


they don't get any of the profits either...


----------



## Paco Dennis

@MickaC   That was yesterday...today I am feeling a lot more optimistic. I had a long talk with my Dentist for over 30 years...and he is wanting to help me through this.


----------



## MickaC

Paco Dennis said:


> @MickaC   That was yesterday...today I am feeling a lot more optimistic. I had a long talk with my Dentist for over 30 years...and he is wanting to help me through this.


Happy to here Paco.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went too see new doctor yesterday. Wasn't crazy about the one I had, after my GP retired. Have to go back in a week or so for blood work and have a few precancerous spots froze and removed. This is my first female doc, and I like her much better than the last guy. I was also able to take my dog in with me. Even into the examining room, loved that. Today I'll be back to work on my big mower, as the parts came in yesterday, and clean up the house for company coming tomorrow. Also made a dental appointment, so will have all the health related stuff out of the way for another year or so. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## MickaC

Don M. said:


> Today was our 57th anniversary, so we headed for the casino, and spent 3 or 4 hours hitting the slots, then had a nice free meal.  I lost a few dollars, but my wife came out a couple hundred ahead.  So, it was a good day to celebrate each other, and take a break from all this heat.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY….to you and the love of your life….sounds like you had a great day….ENJOY each other for many more years.


----------



## Buckeye

I had plans, but they were cancelled, so it looks like I'll be on line all day pestering random strangers..


----------



## oldman

Just found out a half hour ago, that a good friend of mine in Ohio passed away, so I am making arrangements to travel out to Ohio to attend the funeral on Saturday.


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> Price of* butter has risen more than anything else* here.. I kg of Butter in the regular supermarket is almost £10  compared to half that this time last year





Liberty said:


> *Wow, your cows must be "cranky".*..lol.





hollydolly said:


> *they don't get any of the profits either*...


 That's why they're "cranky"!


----------



## Mizmo

Today I go for macular injections (ouch) in right eye and all the tests that go along with it.
I really would rather lounge out on my balcony chair with a good book  but it is a necessary evil.


----------



## Hawk

Probably spend a good portion of today trying to figure out what is wrong with this da...  computer...also wonder why I'm 
forgetting passwords, or else forgetting to write them down...lol...sun just now coming out....hot day again...


----------



## Pepper

Going for recertification of Access A Ride.  Leaving home around 2-ish.  Don't know why I get so nervous about appts. but I do.  Silly of me I know, but I do.


----------



## MickaC

oldman said:


> Just found out a half hour ago, that a good friend of mine in Ohio passed away, so I am making arrangements to travel out to Ohio to attend the funeral on Saturday.


So sorry to hear…..may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## MickaC

As usual this summer…..it is summer, isn’t it.
Waiting for the grass to dry, not drying very fast, cloudy and cold, only 17.
I either wait for grass to dry, or for the wind to go down and get warm so I can spray. I’ve sprayed the usual twice this summer so far,  neither time had any results.
So, morning chores being done…..I’ll start washing storage containers, so they’re clean to sell….all sizes….small to really big.
Hopefully I can get some mowing done later.
Last nite, brought out some hanger/plant stands for outside out of the shed, haven’t used them for a couple of years, so they might as well go.
I see my shed floor needs a good sweep, do that later.

Aren’t you all excited about my busy schedule. .


----------



## StarSong

Just got out of the pool.  Will figure out something for breakfast, then DH and I will change out the slings on our patio furniture.  Haven't done this before - and the furniture is well over ten years old.  Hoping it will be relatively easy.  It's so much less expensive than replacing the furniture itself.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Another Netflix day!!


----------



## katlupe

Geezer Garage said:


> Went too see new doctor yesterday. Wasn't crazy about the one I had, after my GP retired. Have to go back in a week or so for blood work and have a few precancerous spots froze and removed. This is my first female doc, and I like her much better than the last guy. I was also able to take my dog in with me. Even into the examining room, loved that. Today I'll be back to work on my big mower, as the parts came in yesterday, and clean up the house for company coming tomorrow. Also made a dental appointment, so will have all the health related stuff out of the way for another year or so. Y'all have a great day.


Wow, how nice that you could take your dog in with you!! That is pretty rare, at least around here.


----------



## Mizmo

MickaC said:


> I see my shed floor needs a good sweep, do that later.
> 
> Aren’t you all excited about my busy schedule. .




very, very  ...


----------



## WheatenLover

Had a CT scan this morning. There is a lab there, so I went ahead and had the blood tests that my doc ordered in March, and I forgot about. I even remembered to bring the lab slip in.

I told the vampire that my veins were shot from chemo and she said sometimes they never get better. Chemo destroys the inside of veins and arteries. Then Ms. Optimist stuck the needle in my arm. Nothing. I'm watching the needle, and she then _shoved_ it in even deeper! My eyes like to have popped out of my head, but it worked. I swear that needle was 6" long, and I could only see 2" of it. 

I thought about DQ and KFC on the way home, but forced myself to continue on. Mostly because I hate going through drive-throughs. It's a matter of the risk of scraping my car by getting too close to the window, or having to get out by getting too far away. That's never happened, but there's always a first time. Plus, there is salad waiting for me. Who needs chili dogs and fried chicken when rabbit food awaits?

My son needs a driving lesson today, so that's on the agenda. I really, really hate teaching anyone to drive. It makes me very anxious, which I think I hide, but my kids have always begged to differ. One time one of my sons was driving on a rural road, cornfields to the left of us, cornfields to the right. In the middle of one field, there was church. A little bit further on, in the middle of another field, there was a funeral home. I saw that, and said pull in, we are switching drivers. I figured it was a sign.

My son doesn't know it, but he will be taking driving lessons with someone else soon, and he's going to pay for it. I doubt after a few lessons that he will disagree. I am only up for driving in empty parking lots.


----------



## Sliverfox

I did get  laundry  put away, lunch made.
Just took the dog  for  quick walk ,, black dog gets hot  quickly.

Looks like when sun  gets off the blue berries that I will be picking  them.
Who wants to join me?
Will give them away  to whomever wants them.


----------



## MickaC

Got my back yard mowed yesterday….some containers washed….a few more little things done outside.
Today, hope to get the front lawn mowed….but I have to go around and pick up all the sticks and twigs off the lawn first.
Have an elm tree in front…..old…..which actually is on town property, but I get to clean up after it, so much wind, so picking up is a weekly chore.
I’ll do some weeding in the back this morning…..maybe get some spraying done if the wind stays down.


----------



## StarSong

Early yesterday afternoon I got a phone call from my daughter-in-law.  She was feeling lousy and learned she'd possibly been exposed to Covid on 4th of July. Although home tests were negative, she called DS home from work for a couple of hours to cover the baby while she went to urgent care for a rapid test (home tests were negative).   It was negative for Covid but another test showed her positive for the flu.  

DH & I brought the baby to our house so DIL could get some rest and DS could get whatever meds she needed, and to minimize the baby's exposure.  Then DS called and said he just learned that of the roughly 150 people in his workplace, 40 tested positive for Covid!  So he'll work from home until this passes and get a rapid test today (his home test was negative).  Not sure where that leaves us with the baby, who is still here.  Fortunately, we did a trial overnight run with him about a month ago so we were prepared for this.  

All of us were supposed to go to DD's house this afternoon for dinner and a visit with a family friend who lives in Northern California.  That plan is definitely scuttled for DS & DDIL.  If DS tests positive, then we'll bail on the party, too.  The baby seems fine but if DS and DDIL are both sick, the baby is probably incubating something, and now DH & I may be, too.     

At the moment our grandson is back to sleep after a 5:30 AM bottle.  

This is one of those times when we'll just have to see how the day spins out...


----------



## JaniceM

I couldn't possibly be the only person who disconnects electronics during thunderstorms, right?


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, as of right now, waiting for a drug I get this time every month delivered to me by courier... When that gets here, then off to the dump, and then a few groceries, a walk down along the river with Carl, and then come home and start stripping the old cocking around the windows, for new cocking and painting...


----------



## oldman

I will be le


oldman said:


> Just found out a half hour ago, that a good friend of mine in Ohio passed away, so I am making arrangements to travel out to Ohio to attend the funeral on Saturday.


I will be leaving at noon. The viewing is set for 6-8 tonight. I should be there with time to spare. This friend is actually an old girlfriend. I loved her then and still do, but in a different way. She was so sweet and kind. I never heard her say a bad word about anyone. One of the easiest going people I ever knew. I am going to miss her.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Early yesterday afternoon I got a phone call from my daughter-in-law.  She was feeling lousy and learned she'd possibly been exposed to Covid on 4th of July. Although home tests were negative, she called DS home from work for a couple of hours to cover the baby while she went to urgent care for a rapid test (home tests were negative).   It was negative for Covid but another test showed her positive for the flu.
> 
> DH & I brought the baby to our house so DIL could get some rest and DS could get whatever meds she needed, and to minimize the baby's exposure.  Then DS called and said he just learned that of the roughly 150 people in his workplace, 40 tested positive for Covid!  So he'll work from home until this passes and get a rapid test today (his home test was negative).  Not sure where that leaves us with the baby, who is still here.  Fortunately, we did a trial overnight run with him about a month ago so we were prepared for this.
> 
> All of us were supposed to go to DD's house this afternoon for dinner and a visit with a family friend who lives in Northern California.  That plan is definitely scuttled for DS & DDIL.  If DS tests positive, then we'll bail on the party, too.  The baby seems fine but if DS and DDIL are both sick, the baby is probably incubating something, and now DH & I may be, too.
> 
> At the moment our grandson is back to sleep after a 5:30 AM bottle.
> 
> This is one of those times when we'll just have to see how the day spins out...


Oh Star, I truly hope the spread of this flu she has is not too wide!
Take good care of yourselves. Thank goodness you and hub are there for the baby.


----------



## Jackie23

I've just came in from watering, we've had 105 temps for several days with no breaks any time soon and our rural water company just issued a water restriction....yikes it is getting serious here, I don't know how people make it that have to work outside.


----------



## J-Kat

Today is bedsheet changing day so there is that to be done.  Also need to do a little vacuuming.  

Geezer Garage, I am thinking about looking for a new doctor too.  My primary care doc of the past 15 years retired and a young man, fresh out of med school took his place.  Has the bedside manner of a brick wall.  

Star Song, concerned to hear there is flu out there.  Hope your DIL is feeling better.  I am considering getting the second Covid booster which I have been putting off.  I thought I would wait until fall when the newer vaccine for the current variants will be available but a doctor on the news this morning urged all older folks to get the second booster now and then get the newer one in the fall.  The shots make me sick (headache, fever, nausea) for several days so I really am reluctant to do it but I don’t want to risk getting Covid.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Oh Star, I truly hope the spread of this flu she has is not too wide!
> Take good care of yourselves. Thank goodness you and hub are there for the baby.


 When life was rough with three little kids, particularly if someone was sick or hurt, or an appliance broke down that we didn't know how to fix (but my FIL could work with DH, teaching him how to fix it), or other little crises arose, after relating our tale of woe, the first question from my mother and in-laws was, "How can I help?" They created an oasis when the desert was encroaching.        

They taught us well, bless them.


----------



## Pepper

Except for a week ago, when I had one night of chills & fever and a sore throat I wouldn't even have known I had Covid.  I feel my regular miserable self.  Thank goodness.


----------



## StarSong

J-Kat said:


> Star Song, concerned to hear there is flu out there. Hope your DIL is feeling better. I am considering getting the second Covid booster which I have been putting off. I thought I would wait until fall when the newer vaccine for the current variants will be available but a doctor on the news this morning *urged all older folks to get the second booster now and then get the newer one in the fall.* The shots make me sick (headache, fever, nausea) for several days so I really am reluctant to do it but I don’t want to risk getting Covid.


DH & I just got our second boosters a week ago.  Not sure how helpful they'll be against the latest variant, but they say it's better than nothing.


----------



## Leann

Mizmo said:


> Today I go for macular injections (ouch) in right eye and all the tests that go along with it.
> I really would rather lounge out on my balcony chair with a good book  but it is a necessary evil.
> View attachment 228231


I hope all turns out well. You are an amazingly strong woman!


----------



## Mizmo

Leann said:


> I hope all turns out well. You are an amazingly strong woman!


Well, thanks for that  though sometimes I just feel like falling down in a heap

The eye is hurting  ( 4 jabs this time) so cannot stay on PC too long today and now I have to go get stitch out of eyebrow re pimple which was done last week.
 Wish I cold swallow a bottle of wine when I get back but that just makes all the nerve pain  re missing  thumb worse so gotta stay away from alcohol now. ...dang!!dang!!...so y'all have a glass for me


----------



## Trila

I had a very pleasant start to my day...

There is a bucket of zinnia's about 25 feet straight out from my bedroom window. When I got up this morning, I looked out the window and was surprised to see a hummingbird perched on one of the zinnia's, having breakfast. The only time that I have ever seen one perch, is on one of my Mom's feeders, and even then, it was a rare sight. As I was watching, a goldfinch landed on a different zinnia for breakfast, too! Those flowers must be very tasty!


Speaking of breakfast, we got together with some friends yesterday that we hadn't heard from them in about 6 weeks. They are both in their 90's, and not in the best of health, so I was starting to get worried. It turns out that they are both doing as well as can be expected, but they have spent the last few weeks selling their house and moving into an Assisted Living home. It was good to see them. We had a nice visit.

I'm making lots of progress with getting rid of things! I've packed up about 4 dozen books  that I have never read, about 1/3 of them are hard covers.....now that certainly opened up some space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still have more books out in a storage bin in the barn, but right now it's too hot to even think about digging around in the barn. That will get done later in the year. As I go through stuff, I'm still surprised at some of the things that I'm finding. The other day, I ran across 7 decks of cards! Yes, _seven_! Four of them were never opened....and Dio doesn't even play card games!!!! No wonder our house is so full...I keep on collecting stuff that I don't need, and never will!! I'm starting to feel better about getting rid of things. Maybe someone else can use them.

My Mom called me yesterday, in a panic. When I answered the phone, she was almost yelling "I need someone to take me to the ER....my leg is bleeding, and it won't stop!!!". Now, she knows that in an emergency she should call 911, so I was unsure as to why she called me. Dio and I dropped everything, and he took me to her house. I told him to just leave me there and I would take her car to get home after we got back from the ER. When I got to her house, I expected to see blood everywhere, but.....nothing?! (How about over here? Nope! Hmmmmm....) I looked at her leg and saw a trickle of blood, and that was it. She was telling me that it was doing that for a long time (not sure how long), and the bleeding won't stop! Well, she was using a wet wash cloth on it, and that is way it wouldn't stop bleeding. I cleaned up her leg, and it looked like she had a small scrape (she's on blood thinners). The bleeding stopped in less than 5 minutes. I taped a pc of gauze on it, and it was fine. She was still worried that it might start bleeding again. So I told her that if she is concerned, then she could go to the doctor tomorrow and show it to him. Her answer......"oh, I can't go tomorrow, I have an appointment to get my hair cut." So here, we dropped everything and went out into 107°F temps (not heat index) for her.....and she was more concerned about her hair appointment!!!! I'm glad that she was ok, but it was a sad reminder that her dementia is 
getting worse, and that she shouldn't be living by herself. Since she refuses to move, there is nothing I can do. I expect that she really will hurt herself some time soon, and it may be too late for me to help her. 

The girls are all doing well. Since it's so hot out, I put a big chunk of ice in their water/swim bowl every afternoon. They all come over to play with it! 

Tomorrow is a skating day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I don't expect to get into _too_ much mischief today...just enough!


----------



## hollydolly

It's racing towards 6pm..on a Hot Hot Day... I drove North 50 mile round trip to pick up some things from a favourite Farm shop...

On the way back drove into the retail park in the next town.. car was like an oven even with the windows open ( AC is shot)... and picked up some ornamental  plants...and odds and sods from the Discount  stores..

Stopped off at the Burger King drive -thru and got a cheese burger. First one I've had in about 5 or 6 years...


----------



## Furryanimal

Got my haircut( I was looking a bit hippy like)
at a different barbers to usual,had breakfast in the pub and 
got the food in for next weeks cricket. Watched the Tour de France and caught Welshman Cameron Norrie at Wimbledon( he has a Welsh mother).


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday was a good day for me here in Columbus, Ohio.  It didn't rain! The sun came out!  
I went and saw the Minions 'The Rise of Gru' movie, then I went to a park and hiked a little ways on a trail through the woods, a very hilly woods with wooden bridges to hike over small streams (sort of far below).  The other hikers were very friendly, and everyone looked nice and fit.  Gave me a much better impression of the town than the crowd at the zoo.  I wished a few times that I was a kid because there were places on the trail a person could scoot down the steep banks to get beside the water.  From an overlook I even saw one family (far below) hiking in the stream (very shallow stream).  I had a good time.


----------



## MickaC

JaniceM said:


> I couldn't possibly be the only person who disconnects electronics during thunderstorms, right?


You are the smart one…..I know it’s a good idea….but for some unknown reason I don’t.
May change if something gets zapped.


----------



## Pappy

We spent the day washing clothes and bed linens. Charged up the batteries in the golf cart.

Hey katlupe. Did you get over to the park concert?


----------



## katlupe

JaniceM said:


> I couldn't possibly be the only person who disconnects electronics during thunderstorms, right?


Nope, I always do. Nobody I know does and they tell me I don't have to do it. But.......when our power went off in April I pulled the plug on almost everything. Two my neighbors, who did not do that had to get new modems and they had the surge protectors. As soon as I hear the first rumble of thunder, I pull my plugs.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> We spent the day washing clothes and bed linens. Charged up the batteries in the golf cart.
> 
> Hey katlupe. Did you get over to the park concert?
> 
> View attachment 228468


No, I never go anywhere in the evening but I could hear the music.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> It's racing towards 6pm..on a Hot Hot Day... I drove North 50 mile round trip to pick up some things from a favourite Farm shop...
> 
> On the way back drove into the retail park in the next town.. car was like an oven even with the windows open ( AC is shot)... and picked up some ornamental  plants...and odds and sods from the Discount  stores..
> 
> Stopped off at the Burger King drive -thru and got a cheese burger. First one I've had in about 5 or 6 years...


Sounds like a nice day with the exception of the heat. Hope you enjoyed the cheeseburger. I haven't had one in years, either, but I may just have one sometime this year.


----------



## ronaldj

went to an air show, five of my grandchildren also came along.


----------



## Sliverfox

Yard sale,, picked up a clock  guest bedroom,,only   dollar!
Picked up few things at Walmart came home.

After lunch  cleaned one  corner of house garage.
Bird seed , cracked  corn attracting the wrong kind of  pests.


----------



## Sliverfox

New to me, clock.


----------



## Blessed

Such excitement here, did some laundry, changed the sheets yesterday wanted to get those clean and back in the linen closet.  Sprayed the mattress and pillows with febreeze when I changed the linens. Nothing like a clean fresh bed!  

I fixed the pups their monthly eggs.  I mix in their heartworm and flea medications. I need to give the littles a bath and do a good brushing on the big boy. He is still shedding his winter coat. 

Made tuna salad for sandwiches. Too hot today to cook.  Feeling quite lazy. I hope to get more things done tonight.


----------



## Leann

Blessed said:


> Such excitement here, did some laundry, changed the sheets yesterday wanted to get those clean and back in the linen closet.  Sprayed the mattress and pillows with febreeze when I changed the linens. Nothing like a clean fresh bed!
> 
> I fixed the pups their monthly eggs.  I mix in their heartworm and flea medications. I need to give the littles a bath and do a good brushing on the big boy. He is still shedding his winter coat.
> 
> Made tuna salad for sandwiches. Too hot today to cook.  Feeling quite lazy. I hope to get more things done tonight.


Sounds like a productive day to me!


----------



## Packerjohn

Sitting here in Dawson City, Yukon, wondering if I can make it to Whitehorse tomorrow.  Apparently, the road is closed due to fires.  I have been here in Dawson City for 3 nights and it's time to "hit the road."  Willie Nelson had it right!


----------



## Jules

Trila said:


> Since she refuses to move, there is nothing I can do. I expect that she really will hurt herself some time soon, and it may be too late for me to help her.


When it became obvious my mother wasn’t safe on her own, I had to fib to get her to move.  I told her the doctor said she had to spend the winter in an assisted care home.  That got her there and she adapted and never asked about moving back home.


----------



## Blessed

I was lucky to be able to care for my Mom for a couple of years before it got so difficult that she had to be placed in care.  She was the queen of the castle.  She could decide what she wanted each meal, watch her programs, sleep when she wanted.  I was happy to spoil her. She worked so hard her whole life it was her time to relax, enjoy and be given everything she wanted. She even wanted dessert after breakfast, she got it!!


----------



## horseless carriage

We are off to Poole Goes Vintage, today. It's the first time since the lockdown. We are travelling there in our classic MG. Seen here at a previous meeting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Straightening up and a bit of cleaning, continuing to work on one of the digital tracks my son and I are collaborating on, watching a couple of my favorite shows as well as more of a movie and of course, playing Words With Friends. I also have to take care of a couple of business things online.


----------



## PamfromTx

We'll be out hunting for bottled water and toilet paper.  Our toilet paper supply is getting low.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing!!!!


----------



## Pepper

Son & grandson coming over YAY!


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> We'll be out hunting for bottled water and toilet paper.  Our toilet paper supply is getting low.


Are you having a hard time finding supplies?


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Yard sale,, picked up a clock  guest bedroom,,only   dollar!
> Picked up few things at Walmart came home.
> 
> After lunch  cleaned one  corner of house garage.
> Bird seed , cracked  corn attracting the wrong kind of  pests.


I bought  a 1/2 size wheelie bin to keep the bird seed and nuts in, so as it doesn't attract vermin...


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Sounds like a nice day with the exception of the heat. Hope you enjoyed the cheeseburger. I haven't had one in years, either, but I may just have one sometime this year.


yes it was, and I love the heat tbh with you .. but I'm getting less tolerant of it these days with no AC.. . I was going to drive back the scenic route through the country roads which take double the time to get home but I could stop and take pics.. but because it was so hot I changed my mind and drove back down the motorway so I could drive at speed while having the windows open..

DD just rang.. she's testing out her new Mountain bike on a dry run to and from work. It's Saturday and it's her day off so the best day to test it  to see how long it takes her..

She works only 7 minutes drive from home, yet it's costing her £140 per month in fuel.. so the bike will take her 20 minutes there and the same back.. and will save her a ton of money


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> New to me, clock.View attachment 228483


Really nice!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Packing the camper for a week away.  Costing a fortune in fuel, but on the other hand, it's senseless having the van sitting doing nothing.
Just going over to the West coast, stopping south of Glasgow to visit the National museum of rural life.   Hope to take in Robert Burns  birthplace and museum, Culzean castle with Falkland palace and the House of Dun  (Both stately homes) on the way home.  All National trust properties, so free entrance for members and it will cover our membership fee in this trip.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Packing the camper for a week away.  Costing a fortune in fuel, but on the other hand, it's senseless having the van sitting doing nothing.
> Just going over to the West coast, stopping south of Glasgow to visit the National museum of rural life.   Hope to take in Robert Burns  birthplace and museum, Culzean castle with Falkland palace and the House of Dun  (Both stately homes) on the way home.  All National trust properties, so free entrance for members and it will cover our membership fee in this trip.


I was thinking of taking a flight to Glasgow.. and driving around for 3 days visiting the west coast generally.. the home of my birth.. my idea was to hire a vehicle when I got there..  and so looked at Easycar.. supposedly the most budget rentals .. and they want an average of £1500 to £2000 just for a 3 day hire... ...good grief it wouldn't cost that to drive my own car the whole distance to Scotland and back ...

https://go.easycar.com/en/book?pick...upLocation=1443&returnLocation=1443#/vehicles


----------



## Capt Lightning

That's an obscene price...   I had a quick look  and Sixt were looking for about £1300 for a BMW 5 series.  Thrifty were looking for £520 for a Ford Fiesta or similar.  Still a stupid amount of money..  However, when I looked at Arnold Clark, cars were fully booked,but you could have a small van for £177.  Note, most hire companies seem to be fully booked for cars except high priced ones.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> That's an obscene price...   I had a quick look  and Sixt were looking for about £1300 for a BMW 5 series.  Thrifty were looking for £520 for a Ford Fiesta or similar.  Still a stupid amount of money..  However, when I looked at Arnold Clark, cars were fully booked,but you could have a small van for £177.  Note, most hire companies seem to be fully booked for cars except high priced ones.


yes but as you saw on the link those cars were not high priced models.... just astonishing hire nay..HIGHER prices.. . This country has effed us up  for overseas travel and now with B&B and hotel owners charging mega bucks for accommodation, and hire car companies charging those ridiculous prices.( and it's not even school holidays yet).. seems we're not going to be allowed to leave our homes.., reminds me very much of Covid.. just take a walk in the park nearest your own home..*sheesh*


----------



## hollydolly

It's very hot in my garden. I've just been out cleaning out the Bird bath and refilling with nice cold water for the birds to bathe and drink in...

Had to mess around with my hose, I was having trouble with it leaking when I plugged it in to the tap under the sink.. but I've got it sorted now thank goodness, which means I'll be able to water everything tonight with that instead of using buckets and watering cans 

Come in now to cool down, sitting by the window and a wonderful breeze..


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> Yard sale,, picked up a clock  guest bedroom,,only   dollar!
> Picked up few things at Walmart came home.
> 
> After lunch  cleaned one  corner of house garage.
> Bird seed , cracked  corn attracting the wrong kind of  pests.


Because having the same issue you’re having…..on the farm, I started with plastic storage bins with tight lids….squirrels chewed holes through, maybe gophers too…..so I resorted to galvanized garbage cans with tight lids. Very expensive solution, but it worked, anything for my birds. Kept the bins in the garage.


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


> *Nothing!!!!*





Ken N Tx said:


>



We're under a weather alert on the coast too ...   Lazy Saturday


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Packing the camper for a week away.  Costing a fortune in fuel, but on the other hand, it's senseless having the van sitting doing nothing.
> Just going over to the West coast, stopping south of Glasgow to visit the National museum of rural life.   Hope to take in Robert Burns  birthplace and museum, Culzean castle with Falkland palace and the House of Dun  (Both stately homes) on the way home.  All National trust properties, so free entrance for members and it will cover our membership fee in this trip.


how much do you get to the gallon out of your van ?... We only got 12-15 miles out of the VW Camper.. it didn't help of course that O/H put a Porche engine in it..but still.. it meant it sat up longer than it ever went anywhere


----------



## Sliverfox

Got my morning routine done.
Woke up with sore throat ,,so far am slow moving about.

Should finish cleaning the other corner of garage.
How much the main space gets cleaned will be up to hubby.

Thinking about lunch.
Hubby wants blueberry pie,,,,I will probably make a blueberry cheese cake pie.
Don't think I have enough for all blueberry pie.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going  to yards sale in hope of  finding metal containers  large enough  for  the bird seed.

It doesn't help that hubby keeps  whole ear corn stored on our front porch in plastic/ heavy rubber garbage  cans.
He used to store the 'deer feed' in the barn,, till a bear found them.

Motion lights face our porch,, guess bears don't like the light?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> how much do you get to the gallon out of your van ?... We only got 12-15 miles out of the VW Camper.. it didn't help of course that O/H put a Porche engine in it..but still.. it meant it sat up longer than it ever went anywhere


A Porsche engine in a VW camper ?  . Bet peoples heads turned when he revved the engine!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Because having the same issue you’re having…..on the farm, I started with plastic storage bins with tight lids….squirrels chewed holes through, maybe gophers too…..so I resorted to galvanized garbage cans with tight lids. Very expensive solution, but it worked, anything for my birds. Kept the bins in the garage.


never had squirrels chew through my bird feeder bin... and we have plenty around here...Think your  squirrels must have bigger teeth...


----------



## dobielvr

Watering day today.  Front and backyards.  Gardener will be coming to mow and prune shrubs.
Cleaning inside and outside today.

Thinking of treating myself to an ice cold beer when I'm done!


----------



## Buckeye

mike4lorie said:


> Well, as of right now, waiting for a drug I get this time every month delivered to me by courier... When that gets here, then off to the dump, and then a few groceries, a walk down along the river with Carl, and then come home and start stripping the old cocking around the windows, for new cocking and painting...


I hope you mean "caulking" around the windows...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> never had squirrels chew through my bird feeder bin... and we have plenty around here...Think your  squirrels must have bigger teeth...


Yes, Holly….Canadian squirrels are bigger and better, they’re very well fed.


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> Yard sale,, picked up a clock  guest bedroom,,only   dollar!
> Picked up few things at Walmart came home.
> 
> *After lunch  cleaned one  corner of house garage.
> Bird seed , cracked  corn attracting the wrong kind of  pests.*


Put a *small amount* of cayenne pepper in the birdseed.  Mammals have an aversion to it, birds do not.  Works like a charm.


----------



## StarSong

An update to my post on this thread #13445.  

Daughter in law called yesterday. Turns out the PCR Covid test taken at urgent care came up positive, meaning she has both the flu AND Covid.   She's been vaccinated so while she's pretty sick, she's not hospital-level sick.  Our son went yesterday to be tested.  He came up negative for the flu and will hear back on Covid today.  

Meantime DH and I continue to care for our 6 month old grandson at our house.  We're hoping against hope that he didn't contract Covid or the flu, for his sake and ours.  As it stands now, we'll probably have him until Monday, at least.  

DH and I are being spoiled by all the wonderful cuddles. We are back in the groove of the constant walking/dancing/jiggling required to entertain and soothe an infant, along with the midnight and 5:30 AM feedings. Our last babies are 36, so it's been a long time since we've done several days of infant care.

That said, my son's friend has a one year old child who just spent three days in the hospital with Covid. Our son, DIL, DH & I will move heaven and earth to try to protect our grandson from a similar fate.

In a little while I'll put a tee shirt and diaper on him, and DH & I will also wear tees over our swimsuits and we'll take him in our (very warm) pool with us!  The tee shirts give better grip.  Wet skin on skin is way too slippery...


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> how much do you get to the gallon out of your van ?... We only got 12-15 miles out of the VW Camper.. it didn't help of course that O/H put a Porche engine in it..but still.. it meant it sat up longer than it ever went anywhere


About 35-38 mpg (2.2 Diesel).  That was better than Mrs. L's Volvo when she had it, and our earlier petrol powered vans.  Camp site charges have gone up considerably too (about £30 a night), especially now that we're in the summer season and the Scottish school hols have begun.  

All being well, we're off to the Netherlands in Sept. by air.  It's cheaper to fly and stay in a modest hotel than it is to drive to Newcastle or Hull and take an overnight ferry.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Yes, Holly….Canadian squirrels are bigger and better, they’re very well fed.


well I don't know about Better...


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> About 35-38 mpg (2.2 Diesel).  That was better than Mrs. L's Volvo when she had it, and our earlier petrol powered vans.  Camp site charges have gone up considerably too (about £30 a night), especially now that we're in the summer season and the Scottish school hols have begun.
> 
> All being well, we're off to the Netherlands in Sept. by air.  It's cheaper to fly and stay in a modest hotel than it is to drive to Newcastle or Hull and take an overnight ferry.


ah yes the Netherlands, home of the camper van lovers.. ..In Spain on some beaches.. you can barely move for Motorhomes..and almost all owned by the Dutch


----------



## hollydolly

I've just spent an hour in the garden. took me almost 1/4 of an hour to try and get my new Parasol up..  it was so hard to push the connector up to the top, I nearly gave up in the end, and also it's so hot I had sweat pouring down my face.. . Finally I managed it but only because I took the stupid thing and turned it upside down on the lawn, and stood on it to get a grip.. and really pushed down hard..

Cut  back the Ivy.. and swept up the leaves . I'm really going to have to consider getting someone in to cut back the trees, because the leaves just makes so much of a mess. they're now so overgrown.. It's been about 4 years since I last had them lopped..

I was listening to a podcast  the whole time, on my headphones. I might have to get some new ones, because these seem to be losing range. I find if I move more than 10 feet from the house they cut off..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've just spent an hour in the garden. took me almost 1/4 of an hour to try and get my new Parasol up..  it was so hard to push the connector up to the top, I nearly gave up in the end, and also it's so hot I had sweat pouring down my face.. . Finally I managed it but only because I took the stupid thing and turned it upside down on the lawn, and stood on it to get a grip.. and really pushed down hard..
> 
> Cut  back the Ivy.. and swept up the leaves . I'm really going to have to consider getting someone in to cut back the trees, because the leaves just makes so much of a mess. they're now so overgrown.. It's been about 4 years since I last had them lopped..
> 
> I was listening to a podcast  the whole time, on my headphones. I might have to get some new ones, because these seem to be losing range. I find if I move more than 10 feet from the house they cut off..


I think it's a good idea to get someone in to cut back the trees, Hols. It's not easy work .. I used to do ours when we were in a house. 4 years growth is a lot!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I think it's a good idea to get someone in to cut back the trees, Hols. It's not easy work .. I used to do ours when we were in a house. 4 years growth is a lot!


yes I've been cutting them back myself with the long reach cutter, but in truth it's too dangerous for me to do myself.. and anyway they don't need trimming they need a severe cut back.. so I'll ring around and get some quotes and see what I can do...


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 76,, hubby mowing  all the lawns!


----------



## katlupe

In the process of making 4 batches of my protein shakes to use for ice cream for the next four days. Sadly none for today. But I have something to look forward to tomorrow. Then will be doing vacuuming and a trip to the dumpster. Most of the other apartments on this side of the building block the sun from coming in their windows (closing their blinds and curtains) but I just can't do that. I love sunshine coming in my windows. My houseplants have really thrived ever since I moved here. So don't like to deprive them.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> In the process of making 4 batches of my protein shakes to use for ice cream for the next four days. Sadly none for today. But I have something to look forward to tomorrow. Then will be doing vacuuming and a trip to the dumpster. Most of the other apartments on this side of the building block the sun from coming in their windows (closing their blinds and curtains) but I just can't do that. I love sunshine coming in my windows. My houseplants have really thrived ever since I moved here. So don't like to deprive them.


Exactly.. I don't like to close my blinds when it's hot..except I do close the ones in one of the back bedrooms where I get most of the sun all day , because there's a leather headboard against the window and it gets so hot I could melt.  There's a money plant in there, and I need to water it every week because it dries out completely.. compared to the one which is downstairs in the kitchen, facing out the same direction, but it's in a little more shade, so doesn't need watering as often.

I do however have all the windows open.. and the blinds down but not closed in the rest of the house... ..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I've just spent an hour in the garden. took me almost 1/4 of an hour to try and get my new Parasol up..  it was so hard to push the connector up to the top, I nearly gave up in the end.


A new parasol. My wife, Tina, had her parasol with her today. As I said previously, we were at Poole Goes Vintage, on Poole Quay. We met up with friends for a late breakfast at The Oriel restaurant.

The waiter, trying to make some space and be helpful suggested he put my wife's umbrella in their umbrella stand. "It's a parasol," she told him. He looked perplexed. "A what?" He replied. "It's like an umbrella but it's to provide shade instead of sheltering from the rain," I explained. The look on his face said: "If you say so," though I am sure he thought he was being wound up. He looked like he was still young enough to be at school and this was a Saturday job to give him extra pocket money. So perhaps a parasol was not yet in his lexicon of vocabulary.
We enjoyed our breakfast and chatted with our friends, catching up on gossip and trivia. We paid for our meal and then went walkabout.

Somebody looking suspiciously like my missus getting into retail therapy.

The car was getting some serious attention. Why does my MG always get photo bombed? Look to the far right of the picture and see the buttock cleavage. There again, perhaps not!

We seemed to be in the lenses of a lot of cameras today. Not quite upstaging our old MG. I must give credit to Tina, she made both of our outfits.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Exactly.. I don't like to close my blinds when it's hot..except I do close the ones in one of the back bedrooms where I get most of the sun all day , because there's a leather headboard against the window and it gets so hot I could melt.  There's a money plant in there, and I need to water it every week because it dries out completely.. compared to the one which is downstairs in the kitchen, facing out the same direction, but it's in a little more shade, so doesn't need watering as often.
> 
> I do however have all the windows open.. and the blinds down but not closed in the rest of the house... ..


Except the difference for me is that I have air conditioning. And I keep it cold all day. I have lived without it and believe me I would never be able to live without it now. Maybe that is because I am used to it now but the heat was bothering me really bad. One of the big reasons I moved here.....electricity! 

So how much money do you grow on that money plant? I might like to have one too.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> A new parasol. My wife, Tina, had her parasol with her today. As I said previously, we were at Poole Goes Vintage, on Poole Quay. We met up with friends for a late breakfast at The Oriel restaurant.
> View attachment 228568
> The waiter, trying to make some space and be helpful suggested he put my wife's umbrella in their umbrella stand. "It's a parasol," she told him. He looked perplexed. "A what?" He replied. "It's like an umbrella but it's to provide shade instead of sheltering from the rain," I explained. The look on his face said: "If you say so," though I am sure he thought he was being wound up. He looked like he was still young enough to be at school and this was a Saturday job to give him extra pocket money. So perhaps a parasol was not yet in his lexicon of vocabulary.
> We enjoyed our breakfast and chatted with our friends, catching up on gossip and trivia. We paid for our meal and then went walkabout.
> View attachment 228572View attachment 228573
> Somebody looking suspiciously like my missus getting into retail therapy.
> View attachment 228574
> The car was getting some serious attention. Why does my MG always get photo bombed? Look to the far right of the picture and see the buttock cleavage. There again, perhaps not!
> View attachment 228575
> We seemed to be in the lenses of a lot of cameras today. Not quite upstaging our old MG. I must give credit to Tina, she made both of our outfits.


It looks like you and Tina have an awful lot of fun together! Love your pictures!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> A new parasol. My wife, Tina, had her parasol with her today. As I said previously, we were at Poole Goes Vintage, on Poole Quay. We met up with friends for a late breakfast at The Oriel restaurant.
> View attachment 228568
> The waiter, trying to make some space and be helpful suggested he put my wife's umbrella in their umbrella stand. "It's a parasol," she told him. He looked perplexed. "A what?" He replied. "It's like an umbrella but it's to provide shade instead of sheltering from the rain," I explained. The look on his face said: "If you say so," though I am sure he thought he was being wound up. He looked like he was still young enough to be at school and this was a Saturday job to give him extra pocket money. So perhaps a parasol was not yet in his lexicon of vocabulary.
> We enjoyed our breakfast and chatted with our friends, catching up on gossip and trivia. We paid for our meal and then went walkabout.
> View attachment 228572View attachment 228573
> Somebody looking suspiciously like my missus getting into retail therapy.
> View attachment 228574
> The car was getting some serious attention. Why does my MG always get photo bombed? Look to the far right of the picture and see the buttock cleavage. There again, perhaps not!
> View attachment 228575
> We seemed to be in the lenses of a lot of cameras today. Not quite upstaging our old MG. I must give credit to Tina, she made both of our outfits.


See I told you to get all fancied up because there would be people taking your photos.... MRS HC's dress is lovely.. and all her matching accessories . was there much of a turnout for Poole goes Vintage, on the Quay today ?


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Except the difference for me is that I have air conditioning. And I keep it cold all day. I have lived without it and believe me I would never be able to live without it now. Maybe that is because I am used to it now but the heat was bothering me really bad. One of the big reasons I moved here.....electricity!
> 
> So how much money do you grow on that money plant? I might like to have one too.


yes this is why I have my windows open..No AC here..unlike the Spanish house.. where I was keep the blinds closed and the AC on.. and I also have a pool there

Well I can't tell you how much grows on the money plant or someone might wanna take it from me...


----------



## MickaC

Had a good day yesterday…..got everything I set out to do, done.
Have had a good week.

Today……did the grocery thing…..am feeling some what lazy today…..productive day today…..maybe not.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> Really nice!


I like it, too, @Sliverfox 
Plus,  I think it makes a fun conversation piece and a unique item of interest, which is perfect for a guest, as well! 

And if they love it, you've given them that pleasure during their stay.
And if they simply hate it, they will not stay forever, or over-stay, their stay!


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Got my morning routine done.
> Woke up with sore throat ,,so far am slow moving about.
> 
> Should finish cleaning the other corner of garage.
> How much the main space gets cleaned will be up to hubby.
> 
> Thinking about lunch.
> Hubby wants blueberry pie,,,,I will probably make a blueberry cheese cake pie.
> Don't think I have enough for all blueberry pie.



You could also mix in any apples you might have.....with the blueberries, it all tastes and looks like them, and a pie is delicious with both, I have found. 
No one who likes either, especially the blues, would turn it down!


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> It looks like you and Tina have an awful lot of fun together! Love your pictures!


Kind of you to say so, thank you very much.


hollydolly said:


> See I told you to get all fancied up because there would be people taking your photos.... MRS HC's dress is lovely.. and all her matching accessories . was there much of a turnout for Poole goes Vintage, on the Quay today ?


Do you like her dress? There's a layer of petticoats underneath to give it flair. And her seamed stockings seem to attract attention too.
The numbers were down on the pre-covid crowds, that was probably because the local authority have taken over running the event.
You can see previous events here.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Kind of you to say so, thank you very much.
> 
> Do you like her dress? There's a layer of petticoats underneath to give it flair. And her seamed stockings seem to attract attention too.
> The numbers were down on the pre-covid crowds, that was probably because the local authority have taken over running the event.
> You can see previous events here.


yes I love her dress...


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I've just spent an hour in the garden. took me almost 1/4 of an hour to try and get my new Parasol up..  it was so hard to push the connector up to the top, I nearly gave up in the end, and also it's so hot I had sweat pouring down my face.. . Finally I managed it but only because I took the stupid thing and turned it upside down on the lawn, and stood on it to get a grip.. and really pushed down hard..


Were you cussing like crazy? 

I would be!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Were you cussing like crazy?
> 
> I would be!


no... I wasn't tbh.. but I was just a little while ago when I was hosing down the refuse bins.. and the hose kept crinkling up, and  the water kept going off.. and I had to keep walking back to the garden to undo the kinks in it..only for it to do it again the second I got back to the bins


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> no... I wasn't tbh.. but I was just a little while ago when I was hosing down the refuse bins.. and the hose kept crinkling up, and  the water kept going off.. and I had to keep walking back to the garden to undo the kinks in it..only for it to do it again the second I got back to the bins


Hate it when that happens.
And, then the hose gets stuck and wrapped around the sprinkler head!  I get so much exercise just going back and forth, back and forth, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Hate it when that happens.
> And, then the hose gets stuck and wrapped around the sprinkler head!  I get so much exercise just going back and forth, back and forth, etc.


yep and then because the hose got so wet, when I wound it back on the reel the hose picked up all the dirt from the garden, and my hands were filthy... why do I do this?>. I should move to an apartment..


----------



## debodun

What a day! I had agreed with a neighbor that he would come over today and look at a loose kitchen sink faucet. He decided after looking at it, that it would just be easier to replace it. He had a difficult time removing the old one (it was one of those one-handle mixer jobs). It also entailed  atrip to Lowe's 12 miles away, but I got to pick out a new faucet - I opted for separate handles for hot and cold and it also came with a sprayer. I gave him $70 for his time (4.5 hours and gas for making a 25 mile round trip to Lowe's). Faucet, a roll of PFTE tape and 2 new hoses came to about $100.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> What a day! I had agreed with a neighbor that he would come over today and look at a loose kitchen sink faucet. He decided after looking at it, that it would just be easier to replace it. He had a difficult time removing the old one (it was one of those one-handle mixer jobs). It also entailed  atrip to Lowe's 12 miles away, but I got to pick out a new faucet - I opted for separate handles for hot and cold and it also came with a sprayer. I gave him $70 for his time (4.5 hours and gas for making a 25 mile round trip to Lowe's). Faucet, a roll of PFTE tape and 2 new hoses came to about $100.
> 
> View attachment 228594


marvellous now you've found yourself a handyman


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> Are you having a hard time finding supplies?


Bottled water only.


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Bottled water only.


Bottled water is always at the top of the list as being very necessary. I hope you found some! Coffee beans are hard to find here at this time, and sometimes butter.


----------



## unoriginalussername

Cooking grab and go dinners for next week.   VBS starts tomorrow and runs through Thursday evening.  Eating out for 5 straight nights is a no go for so many reasons.   Chicken pie not pictured.


----------



## Patricia

unoriginalussername said:


> Cooking grab and go dinners for next week.   VBS starts tomorrow and runs through Thursday evening.  Eating out for 5 straight nights is a no go for so many reasons.   Chicken pie not pictured.


You make me feel lazy.


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> Bottled water is always at the top of the list as being very necessary. I hope you found some! Coffee beans are hard to find here at this time, and sometimes butter.


We will find some bottled water.  The tap water is nasty.  All is well.


----------



## Em in Ohio

StarSong said:


> Had a restless night last night and finally gave up the ghost at 5 AM.  There are a few minor chores on the agenda including baking the bread with the dough I started yesterday.  With a forecast high of only 82° and an overnight low of 63°, I won't need the AC today even with the oven at 450° for a couple of hours while the bread bakes this evening.  I might even go a little wild and bake a couple of batches of biscotti!
> 
> Today, Tues and Weds will have highs in the 80s, then back to the 90s again.  At least all the overnights will be in the 60s, so my fans can bring in cool overnight air.
> 
> @Pepper, how are you feeling?


My thinking was like yours - Today was a breezy 74 degrees and I finally got all the things I ordered online to make mini-puffed pastries.  When I opened the package that came today, the mini-muffin tin was warped and three of the cups were malformed in the manufacturing process.  (Thanks for nothing, Walmart.)  By the time I get a newly ordered tin from Amazon, I'll be back in the nineties and won't want to turn the oven on.  /-;     I hope your baking day went better!


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> We will find some bottled water.  The tap water is nasty.  All is well.


Yes, the tap water is nasty.


----------



## Ruthanne

Did some laundry.  Took dog out.  Listening to music  now.  Have a good night everyone


----------



## Em in Ohio

Sassycakes said:


> I realized early today that I have lost my mind. I was looking on the computer and a picture popped up. I got really scared because I thought it was my nephew. He had the covid and needed a double lung transplant. I talked to him a week ago and he seemed ok. The picture turned out to be Chuck Norris. My nephew was always mistaken for him and got many free things like meals and hotel stays even though he showed them his real ID they didn't believe him so I even got mistaken today.
> View attachment 227875


I used to be married to a star "look alike."  It was weird having strangers come up and ask, "Aren't you ???" or just ask for autographs.  Unfortunately, he wasn't as smart as your nephew and didn't take advantage of the opportunities.


----------



## PamfromTx

Been lazy today.  Did the rest of the laundry though.  Watching Seinfeld.


----------



## WheatenLover

I was going to try a new recipe for vegan, gluten-free, enchilada pie. My son ate some of the ingredients, so I used the recipe as a general guide, and made up my own way of doing things. I guess it's half the original recipe, and half my own doings. He loved it!

I placed a Walmart grocery order to be delivered tomorrow. It takes forever. About half of it is for my husband (he will pay me back in 10 days from one of his bank accounts - that only I control) and most of the rest is vegan-GF foods. Plus dog food.

I spent a lot of time reading the news (mostly headlines) and watching some Beau of the Fifth Column and Malcolm Gladwell on you tube, and playing a few games. 

Then I hunted for a water bottle's cap. My dog loves to take them off water bottles, and I always worry that somehow he will swallow the cap, even though he always casts it aside. 

We had fun playing attack. He growls, snarls, pounces and bites me. He doesn't actually bite - it just looks like he does. He knows the "gentle" command perfectly, but I don't have to say it. I pounce, growl, and snarl, too --but I'm not even going to pretend to bite a dog. It is too undignified. We like playing that game for an audience who hasn't ever seen it. They just know I'm going to be torn apart -- we don't play it for long, so as not to scare people.


----------



## Jules

Summer heat is supposed to start tomorrow (they keep saying that) so I made a rhubarb cake early this morning.  My husband and I were both trying to renew an account.  He finally got his to work; neither one of us could get mine done yet. Gave up tearing our hair out.  Will continue with that chore tomorrow.  Attended a small neighbourhood party this afternoon.  Dinner, walk, and a Netflix show.  Sitting here now listening to a owl hoot.


----------



## Packerjohn

I'm not a gambling man but sometimes you just have to gamble.  Today I gambled that somehow I would get to Whitehorse without having to return to Chicken and Tok, Alaska.  So this morning I left Dawson City at 6:30 am and drove for 175 km to Stewart Crossing.  The sign upon leaving Dawson City said the road was closed.  There wasn't anyone else on the road except for 3 construction areas where I had to follow a pilot truck for a long distance.  Boy, was I happy to find out that after some rain the road was opened again.  It was smokey like crazy but this packer made it all the way to Whitehorse.


----------



## Been There

Flying to Dallas and then a short drive to visit a friend that I was in the military with. Next, up to Albuquerque to see another friend and then stopping in Nashville on the way home to see another friend before driving over to NC and then back to Virginia, which is where I call home for now. This is what I call "on vacation." They have always come to visit me and ask me when I am coming to visit them, so I feel it's time I returned the favor. Going to be a very busy week.


----------



## WheatenLover

Fireworks again last night from 10 to 11. After half an hour, finally got the dog calmed down enough that he flopped on top of me (I was in bed at this point) and I petted him and sang him my version of _How Much Is that Doggie in the Window_. I used all the words he knew and his ears were straight back, listening to me the whole time. He finally became calm, quit shaking, quit panting heavily.

Today, after WM delivers, my son and I will take my husband's groceries to him. I've also got to make dog cookies (they are hard to find here; the good brands anyway). I may do more baking, too, depends on my mood.

Then paperwork, chores, and miscellaneous stuff. I am putting my 2004 Honda CRV in my daughter's name. She is going to sell it instead of taking it to California. I think that's a good idea. It's in excellent shape, with low mileage (100K), so she should get $7K and up for it. Maybe.

At this point, I don't see how we are going to move to Mass by August 1st. And I don't know how we are going to move stuff. I've never pulled a U-Haul trailer and I hope I don't have to. Also, I have to do all the driving. My infrequent driving trips are, at most, 15 miles roundtrip. I'm not looking forward to driving to Mass. My son doesn't know how to drive, and I am just teaching him now. We are not moving all our stuff -- selling some, giving some to thrift stores, tossing some. It still looks like a lot of work to me.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Summer heat is supposed to start tomorrow (they keep saying that) so I made a rhubarb cake early this morning.  My husband and I were both trying to renew an account.  He finally got his to work; neither one of us could get mine done yet. Gave up tearing our hair out.  Will continue with that chore tomorrow.  Attended a small neighbourhood party this afternoon.  Dinner, walk, and a Netflix show.  Sitting here now listening to a owl hoot.


it's gonna be up around 90 or more today.   My neighbours have all disappeared.. no cars around at all, so I think they've all gone to pack out the beaches.

I'm staying put because the roads leading to the coasts will be jam packed and then there will be the problem of parking .. so as  much as I'd love to go.. it's probably best not to cause myself stress just for some sand.., and I'll stay home and potter in the garden like yesterday. Schools aren't out for another 2 weeks so I'll take the chance of going to the beach when school starts back this week..


----------



## horseless carriage

You would be forgiven to think that I am in the MG car club, but I'm not. However, MG members often text me, I had this photo texted this morning.

The message read: "Will you be at Classics on the Quay today?"
My reply was, "If that's a backhanded invitation, thank you."
Another message followed: "Are you two dressing up?"
"Is there any other way?" I texted back. "Brilliant!" came the reply.

By the way, The Quay referred to is Christchurch Quay, not Poole Quay,
where we were yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> You would be forgiven to think that I am in the MG car club, but I'm not. However, MG members often text me, I had this photo texted this morning.
> View attachment 228675
> The message read: "Will you be at Classics on the Quay today?"
> My reply was, "If that's a backhanded invitation, thank you."
> Another message followed: "Are you two dressing up?"
> "Is there any other way?" I texted back. "Brilliant!" came the reply.
> 
> By the way, The Quay referred to is Christchurch Quay, not Poole Quay,
> where we were yesterday.


It's going to be mobbed down there today..I have no doubt.  Are you able to have a dedicated parking space ?


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> It's going to be mobbed down there today..I have no doubt.  Are you able to have a dedicated parking space ?


Oh yes, and I know a way that beats the traffic. Most important when the old car doesn't have a temperature fan.


----------



## Blessed

as usual I have been up all night, so going to bed, I am living the good life (NOT)


----------



## katlupe

My feet were swelled up this morning when I got up. So I set my computer up on the portable table and have them up on a footstool while drinking my morning coffee. I guess I will stay here for a bit. Nothing much planned today anyway. 

Hope you all have a super Sunday!


----------



## Alligatorob

Driving to Canada, Port Hardy, BC for a few days of fishing.


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Driving to Canada, Port Hardy, BC for a few days of fishing.


You should get a good catch @Alligatorob 
Lots of good fishing in B.C.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pinky said:


> You should get a good catch


Thanks!  I'd say I would wave as I pass by, but Toronto is a long ways from BC.  Canada is a big country.


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks!  I'd say I would wave as I pass by, but Toronto is a long ways from BC.  Canada is a big country.


You could wave to my brother in Vancouver .. I'm only 3,000 miles away 
Happy fishing!


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Driving to Canada, Port Hardy, BC for a few days of fishing.


how long will that take you to drive ?


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk  at 6:30am,walked 4 blocks around the neighborhood, went by childhood home which is 2 blocks from my apt buildng,still looks the same from the outside. It was a refreshing walk temp was 58,no wind I heard the birds chirping, not many cars on the road. When I came back watered the plants/flowers in community garden
 The Sun edition of local paper,Bflo News just arrived,never know when it will be delivered. The rest of my morning read the paper{don't bother reading the national section,the articles are from the NYT which I've already read couple days ago}  after lunch talk with my brother,then go sit out in the garden reading


----------



## hollydolly

I've just spent the last hour and a half cutting through the Ivy roots and branches which have become so thick in places ( the branches not the leaves).. that I was not going to be able to open the shed door because the  branches that run along the top of the brick shed have multiplied and joined together to make a branch thicker than my arm.. .. of course it was  something that always concerned me in the past, but as O/H grew the IVY in the first place , he always made sure that it wasn't getting too thick.. now I have no option but to actually cut those thick branches so as only very thin one can grow along there or even none at all. I've never been a fan of Ivy , it looks nice, but it can destroy the brickwork, and it really hard work to keep it under control.. 

It's so HOT out there.. ..I had my mad lady gardening hat on..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.and even with Sun factor lotion on...in just an hour and a half my arms are very red...so I've come in to the cool of my office room , with a cold coke ..to cool down before I go back out and attack the Laurel hedge with the hedge trimmer


----------



## Pepper

I had an incredible day yesterday.  I wasn't in any body pain.  I was able to climb and bounce & slide with my grandson.  I'll take it, but I don't understand it.  When he said "play with me grandma" I was able to.  Still can't run, however, but walking was not a problem.  No pain.  Can't believe it.  I'll see how today goes.  What miracle could it have been?  Love?  Love conquers all?


----------



## StarSong

Em in Ohio said:


> My thinking was like yours - Today was a breezy 74 degrees and I finally got all the things I ordered online to make mini-puffed pastries.  When I opened the package that came today, the mini-muffin tin was warped and three of the cups were malformed in the manufacturing process.  (Thanks for nothing, Walmart.)  By the time I get a newly ordered tin from Amazon, I'll be back in the nineties and won't want to turn the oven on.  /-;    * I hope your baking day went better!*


It did, thanks for asking.  My gosh, that was last Monday - seems like it's been a year rather than a week!  So glad I baked that day because it's been hot ever since.  Also we've had the unexpected pleasure of caring for our infant grandson since Weds.  Watching him has been so all-consuming that we haven't gotten to any planned big chores (like putting the new slings on the outdoor furniture).  

GS will go home Monday if the PCR test our son is getting today at urgent care is again negative for Covid.  (Results tomorrow.)  If it comes up positive we'll probably have the baby until they get the all-clear, likely a few more days.


----------



## Sliverfox

Both of  us recovering  from  a cold.
The AC vents in  son's travel trailer   blow cold air in you face when in bed.

We have to go to celebration of life today.
We both have a small  problem,,neither of us  can think of anything  good to mention.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Just chillin!!


----------



## JaniceM

I'd hoped to do nothing but catch some t.v.
However, Amazon has updated a delivery for today, so I have to watch for that.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I had an incredible day yesterday.  I wasn't in any body pain.  I was able to climb and bounce & slide with my grandson.  I'll take it, but I don't understand it.  When he said "play with me grandma" I was able to.  Still can't run, however, but walking was not a problem.  No pain.  Can't believe it.  I'll see how today goes.  What miracle could it have been?  Love?  Love conquers all?


could be because you're not alone and have nothing else to think about but the pain..or it could be joy which numbs the pain receptors, whatever it is, you need more of it...


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Also we've had the unexpected pleasure of caring for our infant grandson since Weds.


It’s a good thing that you’re used to each other.


----------



## Em in Ohio

StarSong said:


> It did, thanks for asking.  My gosh, that was last Monday - seems like it's been a year rather than a week!  So glad I baked that day because it's been hot ever since.  Also we've had the unexpected pleasure of caring for our infant grandson since Weds.  Watching him has been so all-consuming that we haven't gotten to any planned big chores (like putting the new slings on the outdoor furniture).
> 
> GS will go home Monday if the PCR test our son is getting today at urgent care is again negative for Covid.  (Results tomorrow.)  If it comes up positive we'll probably have the baby until they get the all-clear, likely a few more days.


Oh my - That's exactly why I got extra time with my twin great-grandsons!  Their dad was on tour and their mom (my granddaughter), came for a weeks visit.  He came back home while they were here and tested positive, so my granddaughter and greats stayed another two weeks.  Unfortunately, my granddaughter's "allergies to Ohio" turned out to be Covid - which she shared with the rest of the family.  /-;     I sure hope you have better luck and better timing!


----------



## HoneyNut

WheatenLover said:


> At this point, I don't see how we are going to move to Mass by August 1st. And I don't know how we are going to move stuff. I've never pulled a U-Haul trailer and I hope I don't have to. Also, I have to do all the driving. My infrequent driving trips are, at most, 15 miles roundtrip. I'm not looking forward to driving to Mass.


oh my gosh, that is only two weeks away, you have all my sympathy for the pain and effort of moving!  I forget who you are moving in with (an uncle?) but I hope there are beds and dressers already at the destination, if so - could you just box up your clothes and most-important-knick-knacks and ship them UPS to your relative's house?

When I moved out of my house in May it was kind of expensive, but very convenient, to pay a junk hauling person to take everything to Goodwill/junkyard.  They made multiple trips the last two weeks, and the morning I was leaving they came and removed the last of the furniture (e.g., the bed I slept in) and then everything else was bagged up and they took it to the dump.

Don't forget to look for a secure disposal company if you have old computers to get rid of.


----------



## hollydolly

Well after I got the Ivy branches chopped and everything swept up..I started on the Laurel Hedge, trimming it back. I can only reach a 1/3rd of the way up.. it's so high, but I got enough cut that my Garden waste bin which was empty when I started is almost full.....

Then I came in and cleaned everything..window sills, window frames, and windows (upstairs).. all the counter tops downstairs and bathroom ..and polished everything in the livingroom.. No Vacci'ing today.. 

After that.. I noticed that there was some scratches on the mantle which is painted white,  which wouldn't polish out ... so I got the pot of paint which I was using to paint the doors last week, and gave the mantle a whole new lick of paint. ..it's just drying now... All this in close to 90 deg temps and no AC....I must be insane ..but I really hate to be idle

I didn't make any lunch..too hot to eat... but my back is killing me now I have to get a heat pad on it... it's 6.20pm... so I don't think I'll do anything more..


----------



## Don M.

With all this heat, I've had to "reschedule" my days.  I'm now getting up around 6AM, eating a quick breakfast, then going outdoors for a couple of hours of chores.  By 10 or 11, the heat is quite oppressive, so I go back indoors, take a shower, and relax.  I plop down in the recliner, and wind up taking a nice afternoon nap, to make up for the early "rise".  I'm ready for Fall to arrive....can't come too soon.


----------



## Em in Ohio

My best-laid plans are thwarted again.  I bought rubber spacers and adhesive to put 'feet' under each section of dog fence to keep the bottoms from rusting.  Ho hum, dumb-dumb.  The method that I thought of won't work easily because my concrete patio is slanted, but the gate sections remain level.  It seems like it will take forever, doing one section at a time and waiting for 48 hours with the spacers propped tight before doing the next panel.  I thought, erroneously, that the panels would just drop down flush to the concrete and brace themselves until dry.  So, I am here, in the air-conditioned space, bemoaning the fact that nowadays, everything seems more challenging than it used to feel in my younger days.  /-;


----------



## JaniceM

Yessss!  Both recent work projects have been approved..  one less thing to worry about!!!


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> It's going to be mobbed down there today..I have no doubt.



You were not wrong Holly, it was packed. The star of the show, in my book, had to be this 1928 Caddy, imported from Pennsylvania some fifteen years ago. Oh my what a car.


----------



## Ruthanne

I did some of the dreaded dusting and washed the kitchen floor.  Watching a good movie now.  Also put some music  on for the babies.


----------



## JaniceM

Made a quick dash to the convenience store.  Hanging around here with you guys for awhile, then I'll watch some t.v.


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> I did some of the dreaded dusting and washed the kitchen floor.  Watching a good movie now.  Also put some music  on for the babies.


I really like your sig line, Ruthanne..  very meaningful!!!


----------



## Pepper

I forced myself to go out, whether I wanted to or not.  Stayed out three hours.  No rush.


----------



## Shalimar

*Puttered in the balcony garden until the humidity drove me indoors. Sassafras, the pale orange cat, was a great help. Eagerly anticipating when my garden turns into a tiny Hanging Garden of Babylon! I have far more plants than the stringent condo rules permit, but they are prevented by chains or brackets from tumbling off onto the heads of unwary bystanders. Lol Also, I flatter our insecure and officious condo president outrageously. No shame when it comes to my garden.  Perhaps I am becoming hortisexual. *


----------



## WheatenLover

HoneyNut said:


> oh my gosh, that is only two weeks away, you have all my sympathy for the pain and effort of moving!  I forget who you are moving in with (an uncle?) but I hope there are beds and dressers already at the destination, if so - could you just box up your clothes and most-important-knick-knacks and ship them UPS to your relative's house?


We are likely going to UPS our stuff there. I don't have any computers to get rid of. We have some leeway - I'm pretty sure I can pay rent for a week, a take a little bit more time. This house hasn't been rented to another tenant yet.

We may rent a U-Haul trailer. I've never driven a car with anything attached to it, and it makes me kind of leery. There are some small pieces of furniture I want to take. My cousin has a fully furnished house.


----------



## WheatenLover

Shalimar said:


> * Also, I flatter our insecure and officious condo president outrageously. No shame when it comes to my garden.  Perhaps I am becoming hortisexual. *


Just please don't change your pronouns!


----------



## Shalimar

WheatenLover said:


> Just please don't change your pronouns!


Ummm, I don’t think plants have pronouns?


----------



## Pepper

Shalimar said:


> Ummm, I don’t think plants have pronouns?


Sure *they *do!


----------



## Shalimar

Pepper said:


> Sure *they *do!


You got me! Lol.


----------



## JaniceM

Shalimar said:


> Ummm, I don’t think plants have pronouns?


Maybe they do... think of plant names like African *Violet, *or *Daisy, *or *Queen Anne's *Lace, or Tiger *Lily...  *with that logic, they must be girls!!!


----------



## Shalimar

JaniceM said:


> Maybe they do... think of plant names like African *Violet, *or *Daisy, *or *Queen Anne's *Lace, or Tiger *Lily...  *with that logic, they must be girls!!!


Does that mean plants such as Mugwort and Mandrake are boys?


----------



## Ruthanne

JaniceM said:


> I really like your sig line, Ruthanne..  very meaningful!!!


Thank you Janice!


----------



## JaniceM

Shalimar said:


> Does that mean plants such as Mugwort and Mandrake are boys?


Hahaha!!  Probably!!!


----------



## J-Kat

The Texas heat wave continues for my area. The “feels like” temp currently is 109!  Some parts of my grass lawn is “crispy” when you walk on it even though I have tried to water it just enough to keep it green and alive.  There was quite a bit of lightening and thunder yesterday evening but nothing came of it.  So, needless to say, I am staying inside.  My crazy dog still asks to go out for her daily sun bath.  I notice she does not stay as long as previously however.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well with my sleep schedule these past few months, my days and nights run together. This is actually for yesterday, since it's now after midnight.  I went down and did laundry about 1:30 a.m. and mopped the floors shortly after I brought the clothes back upstairs. I wound up taking quite a long nap, so started drying the clothes later than I anticipated and had to put away clothes in the basket from a couple of days ago to make room for the new laundry. In the interim I had two nice conversations..one with my middle grandson (who just got over a major depression) and my BFF.  I reorganized some things in our storage closet and continued binge watching Eureka (Amazon Prime). 

Today I have an eye appointment in the morning. Before I go I intend to empty a small drawer where I keep some vacation items so my son can put his personal care products away (finally). I can put my items in a clear bag and stick them in one of my suitcases. I've been finding creative ways to make space and reorganize to accommodate his things while making things easier to access for myself.


----------



## Wren

A lovely hot sunny day, my beautiful daughters birthday, I’ve had covid and not seen her for three weeks, (except on FaceTime) and can’t wait to give her a cuddle ! 

We’ll spend the whole day together, meeting up with her partner for lunch at a restaurant by the sea

Wishing everybody a happy day


----------



## Jules

@Wren Enjoy your day with your DD.  It’ll be extra special now that you’ve recovered.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious Morning again...slept really badly because of the heat despite the fan, which was annoying because I'd done enough yesterday to make me sleep...it's almost 11am, and 83 degrees.. forecast high is for around 89 today...


----------



## katlupe

Today will be a busy day. After I finish my coffee, it is in the shower I go. Then going to take a quick trip to the store for spring mix for my bunny boy. Getting some daily chores done so that I won't have any to worry about later. Today my friends and I are having coffee together at my neighbor's apartment. It will be fun. Haven't done that in awhile. 

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> how long will that take you to drive ?


Too long, got to Richland, Washington yesterday, that was an 8 hour drive.  Our goal today is to get into Canada, and stay close to the Ferry, probably 7 hours of driving and who knows how long to cross the border.  Then tomorrow will start with a 2 hour ferry ride, followed by 5 more hours of driving to Port Hardy.  Google says its about 20 hours of driving total.  Scenery should get better today, we cross the Cascades and drive through Seattle to Canada near Vancouver.  Yesterday was all high boring desert...

@Pinky , will look for your brother, LOL!

Woke early, its only 5 am here.  Already warm, need to get on our way and out of the heat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like a same old  day here.
Do laundry, fix lunch, walk the dog.

This afternoon it will be in the 80s outside,,,,ugh.


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Too long, got to Richland, Washington yesterday, that was an 8 hour drive.  Our goal today is to get into Canada, and stay close to the Ferry, probably 7 hours of driving and who knows how long to cross the border.  Then tomorrow will start with a 2 hour ferry ride, followed by 5 more hours of driving to Port Hardy.  Google says its about 20 hours of driving total.  Scenery should get better today, we cross the Cascades and drive through Seattle to Canada near Vancouver.  Yesterday was all high boring desert...
> 
> @Pinky , will look for your brother, LOL!
> 
> Woke early, its only 5 am here.  Already warm, need to get on our way and out of the heat.


@Alligatorob 

That is a *whole *lot of driving! However, I hope you have nice scenery to look at. Hope you get a decent haul of fish once you're there.


----------



## Medusa

Tele-meeting with my psychologist and some time at the horse rescue this afternoon.


----------



## Pepper

Woke up bored & grumpy.  That's funny, waking up bored I mean.


----------



## Medusa

J-Kat said:


> The Texas heat wave continues for my area. The “feels like” temp currently is 109!  Some parts of my grass lawn is “crispy” when you walk on it even though I have tried to water it just enough to keep it green and alive.  There was quite a bit of lightening and thunder yesterday evening but nothing came of it.  So, needless to say, I am staying inside.  My crazy dog still asks to go out for her daily sun bath.  I notice she does not stay as long as previously however.


We lived in AZ for a while and when it got hot like that, 110 - 115ish, I could feel the heat getting into my ear canals and in between my toes, just walking from the car into the grocery store.  That is some _heat_, man.

We drove through Texas on our way to AZ and found the region beautiful and the people, every single one we met, warm, welcoming and helpful.  I left with a fondness for Texas.


----------



## Medusa

Pepper said:


> Woke up bored & grumpy.  That's funny, waking up bored I mean.


I've done that, woken tired of the day; it _is _a strange feeling.


----------



## StarSong

Update: Yesterday our DDIL tested positive on a Covid home test so DH & I will continue to have the baby until at least tomorrow.  DS and DDIL's had hoped (counted on) a negative home test.  They planned to go for repeat PCR tests immediately to be 100% sure they were both clear of the virus. If the results (which have would come in today) were negative they'd have taken the baby from us today.  

New plan: They're going for PCRs today, hoping and praying they'll both be negative, in which case they'll take the baby tomorrow. They haven't seen him (except via Zoom) since Thursday. That's a very long time to be away from one's infant.

Life being the complicated animal it is, this Wednesday my 18 year old niece and her BFF arrive from the east coast for my niece's annual one week's visit.  If we still have the baby at that point, we'll figure out household logistics with the girls.  As I said to my son, where there's heart room there's house room.  Our niece is great with children and is extraordinarily flexible, so she and her friend will be fine with this.  If necessary, they can stay with our DD, DSIL and their two kids for a crazy cousins night or two.     

The prime objective for our entire family is to avoid exposing this precious six month old to Covid. Thank heavens DH & I provided a fair amount of daycare this spring and also had the baby overnight before this crisis. He was fully comfortable with us, our dog and our home before this crisis arose.


----------



## StarSong

Medusa said:


> We lived in AZ for a while and when it got hot like that, 110 - 115ish, I could feel the heat getting into my ear canals and in between my toes, just walking from the car into the grocery store.  That is some _heat_, man.


About 30 years ago we visited friends for four days in Phoenix - over summer.  When we came home, LA felt like a breath of spring.  Palm Springs is the same way.  I just checked today's weather.  94° here, 114° in both Phoenix and Palm Springs.  Death Valley, CA: 119°.   For people who haven't experienced temperatures like that, Medusa's comment is right on the money:
That is some _heat_, man.


----------



## oldman

My son and I are going to the range to shoot our weapons and blow away about $200 in ammo. Seems ridiculous, but it’s good to keep sharp. Yes, my son has an AR-15 and I have also shot it. After just shooting a pistol and a shotgun, the AR seems so heavy.


----------



## Medusa

StarSong said:


> About 30 years ago we visited friends for four days in Phoenix - over summer.  When we came home, LA felt like a breath of spring.  Palm Springs is the same way.  I just checked today's weather.  94° here, 114° in both Phoenix and Palm Springs.  Death Valley, CA: 119°.   For people who haven't experienced temperatures like that, Medusa's comment is right on the money:
> That is some _heat_, man.


I'm from Los Angeles also and agree with you in that it gets hot in LA, but not like in places such as we're mentioning.  It does create an appreciation for what seems, on returning, LA's more temperate climate, when coming home.  
I miss LA.  ♥


----------



## JaniceM

Getting irritated at Amazon...  one package was transferred to another carrier but no info on which one, another no shipping info at all, both supposed to arrive today- so all I can do is "stay put" and wait...
Plus, another arrived in this city and 'transferred to another carrier" on June 30, no update, and Amazon's customer service person didn't understand what was going on either.

I'm sure the two today will come by two different carriers.. taking even more time...


----------



## MountainRa

We are waiting for our son, daughter-in-law, and grandcat to arrive from Tennessee for a 3 day visit.
meanwhile, watching our wild turkey flock visit our yard.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliverfox said:


> Looks like a same old  day here.
> Do laundry, fix lunch, walk the dog.
> 
> This afternoon it will be in the 80s outside,,,,ugh.


My day exactly.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday was fun. My grandson and his GF came over to introduce me to fake beef and fried plantains. 

He brought "Impossible Burger" patties,  buns, etc. I made a large de-constructed salad; part Caprese, part green, with marinated chick peas, artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers.

I was amazed by the Impossible Burger; it was delicious! Also the fried plantains.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Too long, got to Richland, Washington yesterday, that was an 8 hour drive.  Our goal today is to get into Canada, and stay close to the Ferry, probably 7 hours of driving and who knows how long to cross the border.  Then tomorrow will start with a 2 hour ferry ride, followed by 5 more hours of driving to Port Hardy.  Google says its about 20 hours of driving total.  Scenery should get better today, we cross the Cascades and drive through Seattle to Canada near Vancouver.  Yesterday was all high boring desert...
> 
> @Pinky , will look for your brother, LOL!
> 
> Woke early, its only 5 am here.  Already warm, need to get on our way and out of the heat.


wouldn't it be easier just to go to the fishmonger... ?


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday was fun. My grandson and his GF came over to introduce me to fake beef and fried plantains.
> 
> He brought "Impossible Burger" patties,  buns, etc. I made a large de-constructed salad; part Caprese, part green, with marinated chick peas, artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers.
> 
> I was amazed by the Impossible Burger; it was delicious! Also the fried plantains.


yup..he who no longer is obeyed.. lived on that stuff for about 5 years before he left..


----------



## Liberty

The nutty heat wave continues here so we get done what is needed outside early.
Did our normal  morning walk about this morning also replaced some soil in a couple of the hallway upstairs hanging plant baskets - have got new plants rooted to replace them-then  hit to pool for coffee time.

We got a rare 1/2" nice couple of  pop up rains last night though.  Feeling sorry for those who didn't. On the radar they popped right up north of us, one on top of the other and seemed to fade away right below us.  Hope it happens for many others!


----------



## Jules

@StarSong   Just curious.  After your family tests negative, what do they do to make certain that there are no germs lingering in the house. Do they open doors and windows and let the breezes clear things out?


----------



## hollydolly

90 degrees today.. with over 50 % Humidity.. I went over to the next town to have my nails  done, he was very fast I was only in there 1/2 hour.... took my hat with me , I wasn't going to risk getting a burnt head the heat is so intense. Met up with my friend for lunch at the Bistro..but I was too hot to eat..just had a great big Cold coke..







 Most places were deserted , too hot for people to come out. I heard one woman say to her friend .. ''have you any idea HOW tired I am, I didn't get one wink of sleep due to the heat'' .. and she 's only one of millions..

Had a little walk along the river and the park.. and then went shopping for a few groceries.. Took some pics of prices here in our most major supermarket of produce,  to compare with you all Non Brits supermarket prices


----------



## JaniceM

Received email from Amazon saying one shipment was held up.  So I guess I'm only waiting for the other one.


----------



## JaniceM

I've also learned my grandson, age 9, has more tech knowledge than I...


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> @StarSong   Just curious.  After your family tests negative, what do they do to make certain that there are no germs lingering in the house. Do they open doors and windows and let the breezes clear things out?


Daughter-in-law's first positive test was taken Thursday.  Since the baby has been with us since Thursday, and it's now been five days, the typical full incubation period, DH & I are taking him to his pediatrician later this morning for a PCR test.  

Then we'll swing by our own medical group and get PCR tests for ourselves in case he's positive and passed it our way. We expect hope to have results for all three of us tomorrow. If not tomorrow, then definitely by the next day.

From what I've read, DDIL and DS won't need to do deep cleaning post Covid.  Just common sense cleaning.  

They usually air out the house at night anyway and run the AC plus a filtration system during the day right now because it's hot.  Your question is a good one though.  I'm going to specifically ask her about airing out the house before the baby returns.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Had a little walk along the river and the park.. and then went shopping for a few groceries.. Took some pics of prices here in our most major supermarket of produce, to compare with you all Non Brits supermarket prices


Where did you post them?


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly 

"Had a little walk along the river and the park.. and then went shopping for a few groceries.. Took some pics of prices here in our most major supermarket of produce, to compare with you all Non Brits supermarket prices"

Photos?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> "Had a little walk along the river and the park.. and then went shopping for a few groceries.. Took some pics of prices here in our most major supermarket of produce, to compare with you all Non Brits supermarket prices"
> 
> Photos?


yes I'll add them in awhile... I think there might be a thread running about prices, I'll look for that first


----------



## hollydolly

Ok I can't find anything related to food prices very recently so I'll post the few that I took today here...

Now where possible I've taken photos of the cheapest of the products.. I don't usually buy the cheapest/// but this is what's available at these prices if money is tight... .and this is our Most Major supermarket Tesco...

Is this big enough for you to see the weight and prices ?

This 1kg of onions.. = 2.2 pounds


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Ok I can't find anything related to food prices very recently so I'll post the few that I took today here...
> 
> Now where possible I've taken photos of the cheapest of the products.. I don't usually buy the cheapest/// but this is what's available at these prices if money is tight... .and this is our Most Major supermarket Tesco...
> 
> Is this big enough for you to see the weight and prices ?
> 
> This 1kg of onions.. = 2.2 pounds


Yes, can see it easily, thanks.  What a great price for onions!


----------



## hollydolly

600 grms = 1.4 pounds


----------



## hollydolly

there was roughly 12 satsumas in the bag


----------



## hollydolly

4 in the bag






 500grms = 1.1 pounds


----------



## hollydolly

1 KG tubs..=2.2 pounds


----------



## hollydolly

15  free range eggs...






6 Organic..


----------



## hollydolly

Individually prices... £3.50 per KG






 2kg...20 Chicken drumsticks .. total price £4.30

...and last  the  2 nd cheapest Pizza...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Individually prices... £3.50 per KG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2kg...20 Chicken drumsticks .. total price £4.30
> 
> ...and last  the  2 nd cheapest Pizza...


The prices for produce are really excellent.


----------



## Leann

My hot water heater began leaking a few days ago. First it was just a few drips then a few more and by last night it was in full failure. Turned it off, called the plumber and left a message. The plumber called first thing this morning then came by at 11:00a today. I now have a new hot water heater. Thankfully, this was in the basement on a concrete floor.


----------



## Ruthanne

Did some more laundry-washcloths, dishtowels, handy wipes; Did some dishes, cleaned the microwave out good-I don't know why but I kept forgetting to clean it and it got pretty nasty looking...lol...now it looks beautiful again.  Had an avocado sandwich as I have half an avocado almost every day--it's good for blood sugar and cholesterol; fed the pets, made the beds-mine and Suzy dog's, also washed the bathroom rug set and it looks better--it was full of dust and hair--I'd let it go for too long.  Drank a lot of Earl Grey tea to perk me up and give me energy and it did for awhile but now I'm nearly out of energy again. 

It's pretty hot out there today--90 F degrees--not going for a walk until after the sun goes down--I don't know why but the sunshine's heat beating down on me leaves me feeling drained.  I look forward to when it cools down tonight.

Edit:  Just cleaned the bathroom, too, the toilet, sink and bathtub and floor.  Glad I got that done, now where's my ibuprofen....my back's hurting...I think I need to do some kind of back stretches.


----------



## Paco Dennis

It's play in the water day!!!   

Really....we have a little pool like this, and I am climbin' in.


----------



## Patricia

Ruthanne said:


> Did some more laundry-washcloths, dishtowels, handy wipes; Did some dishes, cleaned the microwave out good-I don't know why but I kept forgetting to clean it and it got pretty nasty looking...lol...now it looks beautiful again.  Had an avocado sandwich as I have half an avocado almost every day--it's good for blood sugar and cholesterol; fed the pets, made the beds-mine and Suzy dog's, also washed the bathroom rug set and it looks better--it was full of dust and hair--I'd let it go for too long.  Drank a lot of Earl Grey tea to perk me up and give me energy and it did for awhile but now I'm nearly out of energy again.
> 
> It's pretty hot out there today--90 F degrees--not going for a walk until after the sun goes down--I don't know why but the sunshine's heat beating down on me leaves me feeling drained.  I look forward to when it cools down tonight.


Yes, I know what you are saying about waiting until later to go out due to heat. It sounds like you got a lot done, so that's good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Patricia said:


> Yes, I know what you are saying about waiting until later to go out due to heat. It sounds like you got a lot done, so that's good.


Thanks, I just edited my post to include that I also just cleaned the bathroom-it needed it.


----------



## Pinky

Leann said:


> The prices for produce are really excellent.


@hollydolly 

Your prices, if I'm calculating correctly, are about equal to what we pay in Toronto. Fruit can get expensive. Thanks for posting all the photos/prices.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Your prices, if I'm calculating correctly, are about equal to what we pay in Toronto. Fruit can get expensive. Thanks for posting all the photos/prices.


you're welcome Pinks... remember of course ours are in Pounds not Dollars..


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Your prices, if I'm calculating correctly, are about equal to what we pay in Toronto. Fruit can get expensive. Thanks for posting all the photos/prices.


I think those prices are really low. For the 1 Kg onions, 50 p would be .75 Can.  I’m paying $3 for a kg.  Almost everything seemed to have better prices, I converted, except maybe the strawberries.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> you're welcome Pinks... remember of course ours are in Pounds not Dollars..


1 pound sterling = 1.55 Cdn. dollars


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> I think those prices are really low. For the 1 Kg onions, 50 p would be .75 Can.  I’m paying $3 for a kg.  Almost everything seemed to have better prices, I converted, except maybe the strawberries.


It depends a lot on where one shops as well. 
We go to Price Chopper and Chinese markets which have the freshest fruit/veg's and the lowest prices.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning doing laundry and vacuuming, and doing a little paperwork. Back in the shop now welding on some hub width extenders on the mower drive pulley's, so if I ever have to remove them again it won't be such a royal pain in the a$$.


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> It depends a lot on where one shops as well.
> We go to Price Chopper and Chinese markets which have the freshest fruit/veg's and the lowest prices.


We don’t have either of those.  Walmart is usually the cheapest here.  Now that the Farmers Market is open, I pay quite a bit more for local.  We have had a terrible spring/summer, so the expected lower prices in the grocery store aren’t happening.  Also, shipping is really expensive.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We don’t have either of those.  Walmart is usually the cheapest here.  Now that the Farmers Market is open, I pay quite a bit more for local.  We have had a terrible spring/summer, so the expected lower prices in the grocery store aren’t happening.  Also, shipping is really expensive.


this is why I stated that these are prices from Tesco...which is the middle of the road supermarket.. as you can see on some of those shelves they have price matched Aldi.. to bring the prices down lower.. but otherwise most of their produce is fairly expensive for the average person on a basic budget..

The cheapest supermarkets in the UK are Aldi and Lidl...


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Did some more laundry-washcloths, dishtowels, handy wipes; Did some dishes, cleaned the microwave out good-I don't know why but I kept forgetting to clean it and it got pretty nasty looking...lol...now it looks beautiful again.  Had an avocado sandwich as I have half an avocado almost every day--it's good for blood sugar and cholesterol; fed the pets, made the beds-mine and Suzy dog's, also washed the bathroom rug set and it looks better--it was full of dust and hair--I'd let it go for too long.  Drank a lot of Earl Grey tea to perk me up and give me energy and it did for awhile but now I'm nearly out of energy again.
> 
> It's pretty hot out there today--90 F degrees--not going for a walk until after the sun goes down--I don't know why but the sunshine's heat beating down on me leaves me feeling drained.  I look forward to when it cools down tonight.
> 
> Edit:  Just cleaned the bathroom, too, the toilet, sink and bathtub and floor.  Glad I got that done, now where's my ibuprofen....my back's hurting...I think I need to do some kind of back stretches.


@Ruthanne, get one of these at Walmart (much higher price at Amazon)






They are about $2.00. Splatter cover for reheating food. Works great!


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> @Ruthanne, get one of these at Walmart (much higher price at Amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are about $2.00. Splatter cover for reheating food. Works great!


Thanks but I have one.  I don't always use it though but better start.  My micro will stay cleaner longer.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks but I have one.  I don't always use it though but better start.  My micro will stay cleaner longer.


I store mine _inside_ my MC oven, or on top, so I don't  forget.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> I store mine _inside_ my MC oven, or on top, so I don't  forget.


I'm going to do that.


----------



## hollydolly

I have the fruit bowl on top of my Microwave ... and my tea is in and out of the oven being reheated throughout the day so I can't keep anything in there .. so I just cover food with kitchen paper or a paper plate... unless it's something that's likely to explode.. and then I dig out the dedicated MC food cover..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm alive. Just exhausted and have been too tired to even lurk here for days and days.

It's been a real circus in the bakery ever since the supervisor left on his vacation back in June.

I was supposed to be off on Thursday but just couldn't last that long. Off tomorrow instead, thank all that is holy. I knew I couldn't last until Thursday when I didn't get up until the alarm went off this morning. Usually I'm awake before the coffee pot turns itself on at 4:30. Not today. Tomorrow I am recharging my batteries, then working Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and off on Saturday and Sunday...if the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, like we used to say in Texas.

I work like a plow horse so I guess they just figure I can keep on working until I drop. Remember the commercials for Timex watches? Takes a licking and keeps on ticking. Or how about the Energizer Bunny that keeps going and going. Well...this Timex watch/Energizer Bunny has taken all the licking it can and can't keep going and going forever. Tuff noogies for them.

We had two students working part time. One of them was a no-show/no-call on the Saturday before the 4th of July. She was still in the probationary period so no second chance for her. She's not on the payroll anymore. Then there was the supervisor's vacation. Then he got sick...something related to his diabetes...and was out for two days last week.

The other student came in one morning, and nobody was there. Nobody. I was off that day. The supervisor was still on vacation. Student clocked in, waited for an hour, nobody showed up, not the nitwit who transferred from a store in Dallas and was scheduled to be there at 6am, nobody knew anything about anything, so he clocked out and left. Who can blame him? They called him a no-show/no-call until he said he was there. Alone. Time clock verified it.

The one who transferred? She didn't show up at all but when asked why she wasn't at work said she'd requested the July 4 weekend off. She didn't bother to check to find out if her request had been confirmed and approved. It hadn't. Why? Well, first of all, it was the July 4 weekend! Second, she said she requested it off but there was no request from her. We make requests via a computer program to verify that we've made the request, and the approval or denial are entered into the program. Nope. Nothing there.

What a sh!t show. The one who transferred from a store in Dallas hates it here because it isn't Texas, says there's a "hostile work environment" and shows up if and when she feels like it and works while she's there if it suits her. She belongs to the union so unloading her isn't just a matter of documentation. We've been told that management is "handling" it. Mmhmm.

The good news is that because there's a union at Kroger, we all got a 50 cent/hr raise on July 1. I don't have much use for unions, but I'll take the raise even though it had nothing to do with me. That is, nothing personal...not a raise for doing a good job or a better job or being responsible and dependable or for working hard...just a raise because the union said so.


----------



## Jules

That darn store better realize how lucky they are to have you!!!  

Seems like tomorrow you better attack some weeds in your garden just is case you decide to take it out on all those lazy, self-centred lumps at the store.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DS said he thinks there are only two people left in town who have a good work ethic...me and his husband. We always show up, work while we're at work, and definitely earn our pay. 

And yes, I'm gonna attack weeds. Also gonna deadhead spent blooms. I have a t-shirt that proclaims "I garden so that I don't choke people." Yup. I take out my aggression and hostility on those blankety-blank weeds. Apparently I'm not agressive and hostile enough because the darned things keep coming back. They haven't taken the hint that they aren't welcome.


----------



## Patricia

Possible thunderstorms here all week. Lightning and thunder now.  At least the weather is cooler as a result.


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> When it became obvious my mother wasn’t safe on her own, I had to fib to get her to move.  I told her the doctor said she had to spend the winter in an assisted care home.  That got her there and she adapted and never asked about moving back home.


That lie was a very touching act of love! .   Unfortunately, my Mom would never fall for it. (sigh)


----------



## Trila

Bad news.....
I broke my wrist last Sat when I was 80 miles away from home. I went to Urgent Care, where a PA put a temporary cast on it, and told me that I would need surgery, and I should follow up with my orthopedic doctor on Mon.  Oh, and they did not give me any pain meds!I

I was in a lot of pain for the rest of the weekend.  This morning, I started to call my Orthopedic doctor at exactly 8:00 a.m. and no one was answering.  It turns out that my Orthopedic Surgeon is not in the office this week!!

I ended up going to the ER.  The ER Dr talked to the Orthopedic Surgeon on call, and he came in to see me.

I will have surgery on this Wed.  Oh, and I came home with some pain meds!!  The day ended much better than it started!


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> Bad news.....
> I broke my wrist last Sat when I was 80 miles away from home. I went to Urgent Care, where a PA put a temporary cast on it, and told me that I would need surgery, and I should follow up with my orthopedic doctor on Mon.  Oh, and they did not give me any pain meds!I
> 
> I was in a lot of pain for the rest of the weekend.  This morning, I started to call my Orthopedic doctor at exactly 8:00 a.m. and no one was answering.  It turns out that my Orthopedic Surgeon is not in the office this week!!
> 
> I ended up going to the ER.  The ER Dr talked to the Orthopedic Surgeon on call, and he came in to see me.
> 
> I will have surgery on this Wed.  Oh, and I came home with some pain meds!!  The day ended much better than it started!


Oh, I'm so sorry you broke your wrist!  Must be very painful.Injured hands hurt worse than feet in my opinion.  I wish you a successful surgery and good recovery.


----------



## Packerjohn

I'm sitting and freezing in a cold room in Stewart, BC.  This joint, I mean hotel, is called The Ripley Creek Inn.  The room is nice; I have 2 big beds, a computer desk, private bathroom but it sure is cold.  I think I will have a rum and coke!  I wonder if that will "warm" me up.  Oh well, I have done that silly ArriveCAN app to make Monsieur Trudeau happy and tomorrow I visit Hyder, Alaska to view more glaciers and maybe some salmon loving bears.  Hey, it might be darn cold here but really life is better than sitting at home and thinking all the time about dying.


----------



## Em in Ohio

My midnight adventure:  The dog going crazy, me asking her what's wrong, weird noises - then, fluttering in my hall and my bedroom. The birds got out of their cage and the dog went after them, perhaps just to herd them instinctually.  First step, herd the dog into her crate.  Then, locate birds who both sought out bathrooms, fortunately.  I closed the doors and determined a plan.  Turned on the flood lights and got the net I use to clean the pond.  Found out it was only useful for chasing the birds down to ground level.  Caught each in towels after a bit of a chase. 

Twilight now has no tail feathers and Sunny is a bit frayed, but they both appear uninjured.  My typically wild Pete and my good bird Quin were content to just stay in the cage and wait to see what happened.   I had made a new cover for it recently and evidently didn't realize there was a wide gap between it and the floor.  Hopefully, all are tucked in and secure now, all of us having enough excitement for the night.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Possible thunderstorms here all week. Lightning and thunder now.  At least the weather is cooler as a result.


where is that ?


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> I'm sitting and freezing in a cold room in Stewart, BC.  This joint, I mean hotel, is called The Ripley Creek Inn.  The room is nice; I have 2 big beds, a computer desk, private bathroom but it sure is cold.  I think I will have a rum and coke!  I wonder if that will "warm" me up.  Oh well, I have done that silly ArriveCAN app to make Monsieur Trudeau happy and tomorrow I visit Hyder, Alaska to view more glaciers and maybe some salmon loving bears.  Hey, it might be darn cold here but really life is better than sitting at home and thinking all the time about dying.


we could do with some of that cold. It was so hot during the night, I felt like I was sleeping in a swimming pool... *ugh*.... and it's going to continue.. and even get worse.. forecast for the weekend is going to be 43 degrees.. 109 F ...we have NO AC


----------



## katlupe

After yesterday afternoon of having our elevator not working I am going to be leery of using it today. I have Bingo this afternoon but will wait to see that others are using it and it is working first. I do not want to be stuck inside it. It would be hot even though it has a fan. 

Working on a new blog post this morning and then doing some housework. Not too exciting.


----------



## Blessed

I just went down to the neighborhood walmart for some veggies. 6:00AM and it already boiling out there.  I feel as bad as when I used to spend two hours cutting the grass.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I just went down to the neighborhood walmart for some veggies. 6:00AM and it already boiling out there.  I feel as bad as when I used to spend two hours cutting the grass.


yep same here... sooo humid too...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> we could do with some of that cold. It was so hot during the night, I felt like I was sleeping in a swimming pool... *ugh*.... and it's going to continue.. and even get worse.. forecast for the weekend is going to be 43 degrees.. 109 F ...we have NO AC


Yikes,@hollydolly   that’s miserable!    I hope your elderly neighbor is ok


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yikes,@hollydolly   that’s miserable!    I hope your elderly neighbor is ok


he's in hospital so he's being looked after..


----------



## WheatenLover

I followed my daughter to the Honda dealer to have her car's window sprayer system replaced. I told her that since she is going to sell it, it must be fixed because it is a safety feature. It is dangerous to be without that when snow and road salt obliterate one's ability to see out the windshield.

We spent $20 at Dunkin for 2 large cups of coffee, 2 Boston cream (pie) doughnuts for me, 2 spicy bacon, and mini bagels for her. I thought that was very high. My brain must be stuck in the Dunkin prices of 20 years ago.

My road must be a rabbit haven. I have to gently chase them off the driveway before I can pull out, and go about 15 miles an hour on my way to the main road, to avoid hitting them. I've never hit a living being with my car, and I don't intend to start now. The rabbits are so, so cute. The babies are just smaller versions of the adults.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I followed my daughter to the Honda dealer to have her car's window sprayer system replaced. I told her that since she is going to sell it, it must be fixed because it is a safety feature. It is dangerous to be without that when snow and road salt obliterate one's ability to see out the windshield.
> 
> We spent $20 at Dunkin for 2 large cups of coffee, 2 Boston cream (pie) doughnuts for me, 2 spicy bacon, and mini bagels for her. I thought that was very high. My brain must be stuck in the Dunkin prices of 20 years ago.
> 
> My road must be a rabbit haven. I have to gently chase them off the driveway before I can pull out, and go about 15 miles an hour on my way to the main road, to avoid hitting them. I've never hit a living being with my car, and I don't intend to start now. The rabbits are so, so cute. The babies are just smaller versions of the adults.


you can pay £20 for 2 coffees here alone...


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm alive. Just exhausted and have been too tired to even lurk here for days and days.
> 
> It's been a real circus in the bakery ever since the supervisor left on his vacation back in June.
> 
> I was supposed to be off on Thursday but just couldn't last that long. Off tomorrow instead, thank all that is holy. I knew I couldn't last until Thursday when I didn't get up until the alarm went off this morning. Usually I'm awake before the coffee pot turns itself on at 4:30. Not today. Tomorrow I am recharging my batteries, then working Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and off on Saturday and Sunday...if the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, like we used to say in Texas.
> 
> I work like a plow horse so I guess they just figure I can keep on working until I drop. Remember the commercials for Timex watches? Takes a licking and keeps on ticking. Or how about the Energizer Bunny that keeps going and going. Well...this Timex watch/Energizer Bunny has taken all the licking it can and can't keep going and going forever. Tuff noogies for them.
> 
> We had two students working part time. One of them was a no-show/no-call on the Saturday before the 4th of July. She was still in the probationary period so no second chance for her. She's not on the payroll anymore. Then there was the supervisor's vacation. Then he got sick...something related to his diabetes...and was out for two days last week.
> 
> The other student came in one morning, and nobody was there. Nobody. I was off that day. The supervisor was still on vacation. Student clocked in, waited for an hour, nobody showed up, not the nitwit who transferred from a store in Dallas and was scheduled to be there at 6am, nobody knew anything about anything, so he clocked out and left. Who can blame him? They called him a no-show/no-call until he said he was there. Alone. Time clock verified it.
> 
> The one who transferred? She didn't show up at all but when asked why she wasn't at work said she'd requested the July 4 weekend off. She didn't bother to check to find out if her request had been confirmed and approved. It hadn't. Why? Well, first of all, it was the July 4 weekend! Second, she said she requested it off but there was no request from her. We make requests via a computer program to verify that we've made the request, and the approval or denial are entered into the program. Nope. Nothing there.
> 
> What a sh!t show. The one who transferred from a store in Dallas hates it here because it isn't Texas, says there's a "hostile work environment" and shows up if and when she feels like it and works while she's there if it suits her. She belongs to the union so unloading her isn't just a matter of documentation. We've been told that management is "handling" it. Mmhmm.
> 
> The good news is that because there's a union at Kroger, we all got a 50 cent/hr raise on July 1. I don't have much use for unions, but I'll take the raise even though it had nothing to do with me. That is, nothing personal...not a raise for doing a good job or a better job or being responsible and dependable or for working hard...just a raise because the union said so.


WOW…..YOU’VE HAD QUITE  A GO…..TO PUT IT MILDLY. Glad to hear you’re alright…..but sadly OVER WORKED.
Hope things slow down for you soon.
MISSED YOU.
TAKE CARE..


----------



## Pinky

WheatenLover said:


> I followed my daughter to the Honda dealer to have her car's window sprayer system replaced. I told her that since she is going to sell it, it must be fixed because it is a safety feature. It is dangerous to be without that when snow and road salt obliterate one's ability to see out the windshield.
> 
> We spent $20 at Dunkin for 2 large cups of coffee, 2 Boston cream (pie) doughnuts for me, 2 spicy bacon, and mini bagels for her. I thought that was very high. My brain must be stuck in the Dunkin prices of 20 years ago.
> 
> My road must be a rabbit haven. I have to gently chase them off the driveway before I can pull out, and go about 15 miles an hour on my way to the main road, to avoid hitting them. I've never hit a living being with my car, and I don't intend to start now. The rabbits are so, so cute. The babies are just smaller versions of the adults.


That's a fair bit of food for $20.00


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> forecast for the weekend is going to be 43 degrees.. 109 F ...we have NO AC


Has 109 F ever happened there before? This sounds like a nightmare. I thought England was supposed to be kinda cool in the summer. I hope you have fans. There is something (on youtube, maybe?) about setting up a fan with water behind it to get cooler.

When I lived in Atlanta, in my youth, with no A/C, people would keep their underwear in the fridge, draw a tub full of cold water and lie in it. Unfortunately it gets warm fairly quickly so you have to keep refilling the tub, drink sweet tea, put box fans in their windows, facing outwards to get the hot air out. The fan thing, I never could figure out how that trick made things cooler, but I did it anyway.

Another thing is to stick your head under the kitchen faucet, running cold. Or stand in a cold shower fully clothed except for shoes, and let yourself evaporate dry. 

Also bring gloves to your car because the insides will be very hot and you want to be able to use the steering wheel. Bring a towel to sit on and to drape over the back of the seat. Buy a sunshade for the windshield if you have them there.

If you have wild animals around, it would be nice to put big bowls of water out for them.  Change it often, if you have mosquitoes in England.

Go to places that do have A/C like libraries, museums, restaurants and shops. I hope they have A/C.


----------



## hollydolly

Just stripped the bed right down to the mattress. took of the topper as well. Got all the bedding minus the topper in the washing machine.

There's not a single bit of breeze here to try and cool the air.. all the windows are wide open.. but nothing is moving..

DD text ...she lives in a one floor house ( Bungalow)... and she's keeping her rooms all darkened out while she's at work during this heat, to keep her dogs cool.., also  being on the ground floor she's not feeling the heat as I am in the upstairs.. she did tell me to put a frozen towel on the  fan so I might try that tonight


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> you can pay £20 for 2 coffees here alone...


I wouldn't do that, no way. Is coffee super expensive to buy there, for home use, too?


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Has 109 F ever happened there before? This sounds like a nightmare. I thought England was supposed to be kinda cool in the summer. I hope you have fans. There is something (on youtube, maybe?) about setting up a fan with water behind it to get cooler.
> 
> When I lived in Atlanta, in my youth, with no A/C, people would keep their underwear in the fridge, draw a tub full of cold water and lie in it. Unfortunately it gets warm fairly quickly so you have to keep refilling the tub, drink sweet tea, put box fans in their windows, facing outwards to get the hot air out. The fan thing, I never could figure out how that trick made things cooler, but I did it anyway.
> 
> Another thing is to stick your head under the kitchen faucet, running cold. Or stand in a cold shower fully clothed except for shoes, and let yourself evaporate dry.
> 
> Also bring gloves to your car because the insides will be very hot and you want to be able to use the steering wheel. Bring a towel to sit on and to drape over the back of the seat. Buy a sunshade for the windshield if you have them there.
> 
> If you have wild animals around, it would be nice to put big bowls of water out for them.  Change it often, if you have mosquitoes in England.
> 
> Go to places that do have A/C like libraries, museums, restaurants and shops. I hope they have A/C.


yes thanks for all the tips..   I know how to deal with the outside having a home in HOT southern Spain..but there I have AC and a pool.. so yes I  know about the hot handles, and steering wheel on the car etc.. I have a sunshade on it at the moment.

No 109 is very unusual.. here.. but it's  fallacy that ''England '  doesn't have hot summers.. that seems to  be something people all over the world believe, it's not true..

The south of England where I live has hot summers every year.. we get around 30 maybe 35 degrees on many occasions.. ..The NORTH of England, and in fact the North of the UK in general rarely ever get temps above 20 -25 degrees..

Today however  is worse than when it's sunny.. because there's thick cloud  and humidity with no chance of rain for  the foreseeable future .. today's temps are copable .. at around 90 degree, despite no AC.. but come the weekend at 109 that's going to be  Nasty


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I wouldn't do that, no way. Is coffee super expensive to buy there, for home use, too?


No not really expensive for home us.. and of course there's many places where you can buy a coffee for about £4.00 a cup... but the average in the London region is about £7 or £8 per cup...   If I'm buying coffee when I'm out shopping, I go to the pub they sell it for under £2.00 with free refills.. not great coffee but cheap..


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Bad news.....
> I broke my wrist last Sat when I was 80 miles away from home. I went to Urgent Care, where a PA put a temporary cast on it, and told me that I would need surgery, and I should follow up with my orthopedic doctor on Mon.  Oh, and they did not give me any pain meds!I
> 
> I was in a lot of pain for the rest of the weekend.  This morning, I started to call my Orthopedic doctor at exactly 8:00 a.m. and no one was answering.  It turns out that my Orthopedic Surgeon is not in the office this week!!
> 
> I ended up going to the ER.  The ER Dr talked to the Orthopedic Surgeon on call, and he came in to see me.
> 
> I will have surgery on this Wed.  Oh, and I came home with some pain meds!!  The day ended much better than it started!


awwww..I'm sorry I missed this... you poor thing, the pain must have been horrendous with no meds,   Thank Goodness you had the wisdom to go to the ER and they were able to make contact with your OS... good luck with the surgery ... How did you break your wrist?


----------



## fatboy

need to get gas ,not to sure after that    dont like to plan things


----------



## Paco Dennis

We'll be headin' into town soon. I will get a blood test and then we will do some shopping. I hope there are no surprises.


----------



## Pepper

Gonna be in the nineties here today.  Have a late am Dr. appt., then I guess I'll just hang out at home in the AC.


----------



## RadishRose

Trila said:


> Bad news.....
> I broke my wrist last Sat when I was 80 miles away from home. I went to Urgent Care, where a PA put a temporary cast on it, and told me that I would need surgery, and I should follow up with my orthopedic doctor on Mon.  Oh, and they did not give me any pain meds!I
> 
> I was in a lot of pain for the rest of the weekend.  This morning, I started to call my Orthopedic doctor at exactly 8:00 a.m. and no one was answering.  It turns out that my Orthopedic Surgeon is not in the office this week!!
> 
> I ended up going to the ER.  The ER Dr talked to the Orthopedic Surgeon on call, and he came in to see me.
> 
> I will have surgery on this Wed.  Oh, and I came home with some pain meds!!  The day ended much better than it started!


So sorry, @Trila ! I broke my right wrist years ago. No fun, but it's all doable. I just know you'll sail through surgery. Give us updates? Oh yes, down the road, when it's time for PT, you may even have a laugh. Best to you...


----------



## RadishRose

Em in Ohio said:


> My midnight adventure:  The dog going crazy, me asking her what's wrong, weird noises - then, fluttering in my hall and my bedroom. The birds got out of their cage and the dog went after them, perhaps just to herd them instinctually.  First step, herd the dog into her crate.  Then, locate birds who both sought out bathrooms, fortunately.  I closed the doors and determined a plan.  Turned on the flood lights and got the net I use to clean the pond.  Found out it was only useful for chasing the birds down to ground level.  Caught each in towels after a bit of a chase.
> 
> Twilight now has no tail feathers and Sunny is a bit frayed, but they both appear uninjured.  My typically wild Pete and my good bird Quin were content to just stay in the cage and wait to see what happened.   I had made a new cover for it recently and evidently didn't realize there was a wide gap between it and the floor.  Hopefully, all are tucked in and secure now, all of us having enough excitement for the night.


@Em in Ohio , I don't recall what kind of birds they are


----------



## Geezer Garage

If I was in the pub, don't think I'd be bothering with coffee. 



hollydolly said:


> I go to the pub they sell it for under £2.00 with free refills.. not great coffee but cheap..


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> If I was in the pub, don't think I'd be bothering with coffee.


most men don't lol... but the pubs here are restaurants now.. they're called Gastropubs, and they're very family friendly.. people take their babies in even at 7am....you can't buy alcohol at that time .

I don't drink alcohol at any time.. so a pub visit for me is coffee or a soft drink


----------



## RadishRose

No plans to speak of. 77F, high near 90 with a 15% chance of rain later.

Same ol' same ol'.


----------



## StarSong

Had a very crazy day yesterday. Just now catching up on everyone's posts.

@Ruthanne:  Wow, were you ever busy yesterday!  Your place must be spic and span right now.  Hope you're putting your feet up and enjoying your pristine surroundings today.

@hollydolly: Your produce prices are impressive. Like @Pinky, I try to shop at markets that have high produce turnover so it's very fresh and reasonably priced. Asian markets are especially reasonable. We haven't had eggs anywhere near that price in well over a year. While I almost never eat eggs by themselves anymore (a handful of times a year), DH eats them, and I use them in baking when egg substitutes like flax just won't do. So I know my egg prices - best I can get is about $5.00/24 at Costco.

@RadishRose: Thanks for the tip on the microwave cover. I just added it to my online Walmart basket.



Georgiagranny said:


> The good news is that because there's a union at Kroger, we all got a 50 cent/hr raise on July 1. I don't have much use for unions, but I'll take the raise even though it had nothing to do with me. That is, nothing personal...not a raise for doing a good job or a better job or being responsible and dependable or for working hard...just a raise because the union said so.


@Georgiagranny: Glad you're taking a day of rest early. Sounds like you need it and earned it!

Regarding the 50¢ per hour raise thanks to your union: Unions exist and negotiate remuneration/raises because most corporations have to be forced in one way or another to pay wages people can live on.  Your store management is certainly able to reward exemplary work by changing your classification which would bump your pay, but they choose not to. 

It's no secret that corporations prefer rewarding shareholders over employees.  Generous workplaces are almost never unionized - there is no need.  

@Trila: I'm so sorry about your wrist.  I hope it heals swiftly and isn't too painful or bothersome.


----------



## WheatenLover

Pinky said:


> That's a fair bit of food for $20.00


Apparently not to someone who has "bread used to be 25 cents a loaf" pop into her head when she buys bread!


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> Apparently not to someone who has "bread used to be 25 cents a loaf" pop into her head when she buys bread!


you know what?.. we changed to Decimalisation in 1971... I was barely 16... yet.. even now when I see something that's astronomically priced I convert it into Pounds shillings and pence.. and am HORRIFIED.. at what this thing now costs..


----------



## MickaC

Didn’t get all the spraying done yesterday, the wind got up…..going to finish it this morning.
Have an area on the east side of my fence in the back….space equivalent to a 3 car garage….have my storage shed, 10’x 16’ there, and had 1” landscaping stones put down…..took a lot of yards, 6 I think, before I put the shed there…..stones look good.
But….
Doesn’t keep the weeds down…..so I spray round up back there…..once when it’s warm enough in the spring, and once late summer.
My first time this year had no results….hope I get it this time.

On my doing list yesterday…..I learned something….
Hydro went out at 3 and finally back at 7……only a few of us on this line…..there’s a main pole right behind us on the back lane.
They didn’t arrive till just after 6…..why did it take so long to respond…..
Because……
I learned that mondays for hydro here are called “ Hydro Mondays “ here…...this apparently is called this because only 2 workers work on Monday so…..if there’s an emergency…..would there be more working…..beats me. ‍.
So I did learn something, so it wasn’t a complete waste of a day.

HYDRO…..gotta love it.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Had a very crazy day yesterday. Just now catching up on everyone's posts.
> 
> @Ruthanne:  Wow, were you ever busy yesterday!  Your place must be spic and span right now.  Hope you're putting your feet up and enjoying your pristine surroundings today.
> 
> @hollydolly: Your produce prices are impressive. Like @Pinky, I try to shop at markets that have high produce turnover so it's very fresh and reasonably priced. Asian markets are especially reasonable. We haven't had eggs anywhere near that price in well over a year. While I almost never eat eggs by themselves anymore (a handful of times a year), DH eats them, and I use them in baking when egg substitutes like flax just won't do. So I know my egg prices - best I can get is about $5.00/24 at Costco.
> 
> @RadishRose: Thanks for the tip on the microwave cover. I just added it to my online Walmart basket.
> 
> 
> @Georgiagranny: Glad you're taking a day of rest early. Sounds like you need it and earned it!
> 
> Regarding the 50¢ per hour raise thanks to your union: Unions exist and negotiate remuneration/raises because most corporations have to be forced in one way or another to pay wages people can live on.  Your store management is certainly able to reward exemplary work by changing your classification which would bump your pay, but they choose not to.
> 
> It's no secret that corporations prefer rewarding shareholders over employees.  Generous workplaces are almost never unionized - there is no need.
> 
> @Trila: I'm so sorry about your wrist.  I hope it heals swiftly and isn't too painful or bothersome.


Thanks @StarSong .  I still have more to do but did put a good dent in it...lol. I have to vacuum and there's more laundry.


----------



## Pappy

Started out with my son and I trimming my weird palm tree out front. At 2 pm my wife has a doctor appointment and after will stop for coffee and donuts. Tonight, not sure yet.


----------



## Don M.

We have a "slight" break in the heat, today and tomorrow....may only reach 90.  Then, the next heat dome arrives later in the week, and we may have a daytime high of 100. or more, for several days.  I have a dental cleaning appt. after lunch, so I'm just staying indoors today,


----------



## Sassycakes

So far this morning I have been crying like a baby. My Husbands sisters daughter called me. She is in her 50's now. She wanted to thank me for all I did for her when she was 5yrs old. She said she wouldn't have what she has today if it wasn't for the love I gave her.When she was 5yrs old she tried to commit suicide because of the diagnosis she got from the Doctor about her arthritis. He told her eventually she wouldn't be able to walk, have children, and do many other things. They wanted her to go to the hospital and she refused. Her Mom worked and asked if I would watch her daughter for a few days. She never mentioned about the daughter trying to commit suicide. So I said yes and for 4 days I watched her. I took her to the store and bought her toys etc. Then on the 3rd day, we just sat and I hugged and kissed her all day. Then she said that I could call her Doctor and say she would go to the hospital. When I called the Doctor the nurse said I was a wonderful person to watch the little girl who had tried to commit suicide. I was shocked. Years later a guy asked her to marry him and she said no. I told her if she loved him to say yes and she did. They are still happily married and have 2 beautiful daughters. She said none of this wouldn't have been possible if I hadn't showed her hope and love. Now I have to finish crying.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a warm 78 here  today,,, so not much of anything will get done.
I think the  forecast rain evaporated.


----------



## Jules

Sitting looking at Amazon for Prime Day sales.  Saw one thing I wanted.  Will try to avoid buying just because something‘s on sale.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> So far this morning I have been crying like a baby. My Husbands sisters daughter called me. She is in her 50's now. She wanted to thank me for all I did for her when she was 5yrs old. She said she wouldn't have what she has today if it wasn't for the love I gave her.When she was 5yrs old she tried to commit suicide because of the diagnosis she got from the Doctor about her arthritis. He told her eventually she wouldn't be able to walk, have children, and do many other things. They wanted her to go to the hospital and she refused. Her Mom worked and asked if I would watch her daughter for a few days. She never mentioned about the daughter trying to commit suicide. So I said yes and for 4 days I watched her. I took her to the store and bought her toys etc. Then on the 3rd day, we just sat and I hugged and kissed her all day. Then she said that I could call her Doctor and say she would go to the hospital. When I called the Doctor the nurse said I was a wonderful person to watch the little girl who had tried to commit suicide. I was shocked. Years later a guy asked her to marry him and she said no. I told her if she loved him to say yes and she did. They are still happily married and have 2 beautiful daughters. She said none of this wouldn't have been possible if I hadn't showed her hope and love. Now I have to finish crying.


You are the ANGEL everyone should have.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> and it's going to continue.. and even get worse.. forecast for the weekend is going to be 43 degrees.. 109 F ...we have NO AC


Are they calling this a Heat Dome?  Last year was the first time I’d heard the term.  We were definitely experiencing one; way above average temperatures starting in late May and got up to 120 for a couple of days in the summer.  Understood the meaning of hot as H*ll. 




WheatenLover said:


> My brain must be stuck in the Dunkin prices of 20 years ago.


My friend just said how shocked he was at the price rises there.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had an update on my 101 year old  neighbour from his son... ... he's recovering in hospital from his fall, but he's now lost the ability to walk, and his slight dementia is getting worse.. . They've discovered Kidney damage and a small bleed on the Brain, so the son is now going to look for a care home for his dad to be released into ..


----------



## dobielvr

109* here today.  Want to get an early start for some shopping I need to do.
I slept a little later than usual, darn it.

I'm looking for a top to wear to a funeral on Saturday.  Some of my tops in my closet are a bit snug, so hopefully I find something more comfortable to wear.

I plan on coming home to finish cleaning the kitchen, and doing a load of wash.  And, turning on the A/C!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Are they calling this a Heat Dome?  Last year was the first time I’d heard the term.  We were definitely experiencing one; way above average temperatures starting in late May and got up to 120 for a couple of days in the summer.  Understood the meaning of hot as H*ll.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend just said how shocked he was at the price rises there.


I haven't heard it called that.. but maybe...


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> So sorry, @Trila ! I broke my right wrist years ago. No fun, but it's all doable. I just know you'll sail through surgery. Give us updates? Oh yes, down the road, when it's time for PT, you may even have a laugh. Best to you...


 Thank you, sweet friend!  I have to say, this is not my first rodeo.  I broke my left wrist back in 2005 (???)....sad but true.  

I have a good idea of what is to come.  This time will be worse because I'm right handed.  I'm lucky to have Dio  to help me....but I really hate putting him through this again!


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> So far this morning I have been crying like a baby. My Husbands sisters daughter called me. She is in her 50's now. She wanted to thank me for all I did for her when she was 5yrs old. She said she wouldn't have what she has today if it wasn't for the love I gave her.When she was 5yrs old she tried to commit suicide because of the diagnosis she got from the Doctor about her arthritis. He told her eventually she wouldn't be able to walk, have children, and do many other things. *They wanted her to go to the hospital and she refused. *Her Mom worked and asked if I would watch her daughter for a few days. She never mentioned about the daughter trying to commit suicide. So I said yes and for 4 days I watched her. I took her to the store and bought her toys etc. Then on the 3rd day, we just sat and I hugged and kissed her all day. Then she said that I could call her Doctor and say she would go to the hospital. When I called the Doctor the nurse said I was a wonderful person to watch the little girl who had tried to commit suicide. I was shocked. Years later a guy asked her to marry him and she said no. I told her if she loved him to say yes and she did. They are still happily married and have 2 beautiful daughters. She said none of this wouldn't have been possible if I hadn't showed her hope and love. Now I have to finish crying.


???  
Parents and doctors don't give five year old children choices like whether they want to go to a hospital or what sort of treatment they prefer. They give them choices like toast or cereal for breakfast. Children aren't capable of processing health information, nor can they "refuse" treatment. If they could, pediatric wards would be 95% empty.


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> 109* here today.  Want to get an early start for some shopping I need to do.
> I slept a little later than usual, darn it.
> 
> I'm looking for a top to wear to a funeral on Saturday.  Some of my tops in my closet are a bit snug, so hopefully I find something more comfortable to wear.
> 
> I plan on coming home to finish cleaning the kitchen, and doing a load of wash.  And, turning on the A/C!


Days with those temps are common where I live.  Like you, I get done what I can early in the morning.  The afternoons are for hibernating inside.  At sunset I usually go back out to finish whatever didn't get done in the a.m.  Then it's shower time , and relax until bed.

Repeat as necessary!


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Sassycakes,, so glad  she called you to thank you.

I wonder if something else is now  going on with her life?

@ Holly , sorry to read about  your neighbor.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> awwww..I'm sorry I missed this... you poor thing, the pain must have been horrendous with no meds,   Thank Goodness you had the wisdom to go to the ER and they were able to make contact with your OS... good luck with the surgery ... How did you break your wrist?


How sweet!!!  Both times that I have broken my wrist (it was my left wrist, the first time), I was roller skating.  The first time, someone hit into me.  This time, I hit a small rock.

I have decided that I'm _not_ too old to skate....but I am too old to fall!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> @ Sassycakes,, so glad  she called you to thank you.
> 
> I wonder if something else is now  going on with her life?
> 
> @ Holly , sorry to read about  your neighbor.


thanks  sliverfox.. it happened a couple of weeks ago for the second time this year.. so I really felt very much that despite his insistence in staying in his own home in the past, it was just going to be untenable . Means we'll be getting new neighbours in that house for the first time since 1960... ( not that I've been here since 1960) but that house has had the same people in it since it was built in 1960


----------



## Trila

I took a pain killer before bed last night.....what a difference it made!!!!  I got 4 hours of good, deep, solid sleep!!!  

And Dio slept better, too, since my restlessness wasn't keeping him awake.

Cooking is a challenge, and we have had oatmeal for too many days in a row.  Tomorrow, I won't be able to eat before my surgery.  So today we went out for breakfast!


----------



## feywon

I did some outside chores this morning, sun was hot but there was A cool breeze. First stages of two medium sized projects:  Moving delivery spot for firewood and moving clothesline. 1.5 hrs and i was getting tired. Will take DD back to work at 1:30pm and will go to USPS and store, things i usually prefer to do earlier in day.  But supply trucks usually come Tuesday and Friday, but they were sold out of both whole milk and bacon bits. Two staples in our house.


----------



## timoc

*Today, I saw two women pushing/pulling an old fashioned pram up a hill in town.*
The pram had a mesh tray underneath which was loaded with groceries, there were hooks over the sides with shopping bags hanging on them, not to mention the twins sat in the pram surrounded by more groceries.
It was very hot and they looked really knackered, so, Old Tim went to their rescue and got them to the top of the hill.
They both thanked me, and I said to the younger woman who was the mother, "If your husband asks you what you want for Christmas....... tell him.....an 'orse. 

It was an old pram a bit like this one.


----------



## Trila

Sassycakes said:


> So far this morning I have been crying like a baby. My Husbands sisters daughter called me. She is in her 50's now. She wanted to thank me for all I did for her when she was 5yrs old. She said she wouldn't have what she has today if it wasn't for the love I gave her.When she was 5yrs old she tried to commit suicide because of the diagnosis she got from the Doctor about her arthritis. He told her eventually she wouldn't be able to walk, have children, and do many other things. They wanted her to go to the hospital and she refused. Her Mom worked and asked if I would watch her daughter for a few days. She never mentioned about the daughter trying to commit suicide. So I said yes and for 4 days I watched her. I took her to the store and bought her toys etc. Then on the 3rd day, we just sat and I hugged and kissed her all day. Then she said that I could call her Doctor and say she would go to the hospital. When I called the Doctor the nurse said I was a wonderful person to watch the little girl who had tried to commit suicide. I was shocked. Years later a guy asked her to marry him and she said no. I told her if she loved him to say yes and she did. They are still happily married and have 2 beautiful daughters. She said none of this wouldn't have been possible if I hadn't showed her hope and love. Now I have to finish crying.


That is a beautiful story of caring!!!!   You are an awesome person!


----------



## dobielvr

Trila said:


> How sweet!!!  Both times that I have broken my wrist (it was my left wrist, the first time), I was roller skating.  The first time, someone hit into me.  This time, I hit a small rock.
> 
> I have decided that I'm _not_ too old to skate....but I am too old to fall!!!


I love the fact that you're still roller skating! 

I know better than to even try, I need my feet planted firmly on the ground lol.


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> *Today, I saw two women pushing/pulling an old fashioned pram up a hill in town.*
> The pram had a mesh tray underneath which was loaded with groceries, there were hooks over the sides with shopping bags hanging on them, not to mention the twins sat in the pram surrounded by more groceries.
> It was very hot and they looked really knackered, so, Old Tim went to their rescue and got them to the top of the hill.
> They both thanked me, and I said to the younger woman who was the mother, "If your husband asks you what you want for Christmas....... tell him.....an 'orse.
> 
> It was a old pram a bit like this one.
> View attachment 229023


oh that's a fantastic rare vintage coach built pram... I would love to own one of those.. My daughter had a single coach built pram.. they're the Rolls royce of prams


----------



## ronaldj

its Tuesday so playing cards with my 91 year old uncle.  tonight I have a read through for a play i am in later this summer.


----------



## Leann

The heat continues here as it seems to be in most other places. It drops in the 80s in the evening so I take the dog for a walk then. She has a double coat so the poor thing really struggles with the heat. But she loves those daily walks so we go.

Today it's mostly indoor work for me. Later I'll go out and give the flowers a long drink of water. Still helping a former colleague with some editing so that takes some time. I hate wishing time away but I do long for the cool breezes of spring and autumn.


----------



## HoneyNut

Packerjohn said:


> I'm sitting and freezing in a cold room in Stewart, BC. This joint, I mean hotel, is called The Ripley Creek Inn. The room is nice; I have 2 big beds, a computer desk, private bathroom but it sure is cold.


I looked at the reviews for the Inn, it sounds wonderful.  One of the people mentioned in their review that there was a sauna downstairs in the building called 'Landing'-something, maybe you could find the sauna?


----------



## HoneyNut

Went hiking in a different park today.  Not as picturesque, only encountered one other hiker on the trail I took, but I did see a squirrel, two chipmunks, a woodpecker, two reddish brown birds, and one deer that was on the trail ahead of me as I came around a bend.  Thought of all the buffalo attacks and said out loud 'oh sh#t', but that scared the deer off, guess Ohio deer are the cowardly type.  In Colorado the mule deer would just stand and stare (always freaked out my horse, which then scared me).


----------



## Sassycakes

StarSong said:


> ???
> Parents and doctors don't give five year old children choices like whether they want to go to a hospital or what sort of treatment they prefer. They give them choices like toast or cereal for breakfast. Children aren't capable of processing health information, nor can they "refuse" treatment. If they could, pediatric wards would be 95% empty.


Obviously they gave her the choice and she refused.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> I took a pain killer before bed last night.....what a difference it made!!!!  I got 4 hours of good, deep, solid sleep!!!
> 
> And Dio slept better, too, since my restlessness wasn't keeping him awake.
> 
> Cooking is a challenge, and we have had oatmeal for too many days in a row.  Tomorrow, I won't be able to eat before my surgery.  So today we went out for breakfast!


I've been thinking, today, of your surgery tomorrow, and will keep thinking of you, till you return to let us know you are doing well!


----------



## MickaC

@Trila  Good luck with your surgery tomorrow, you’ll do great.
Let us know how it went when you feel up to posting.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm so hot.. it's past 11.30, and despite having the oscillating on full blast... it's still this temperature now in my bedroom


----------



## Trila

dobielvr said:


> I love the fact that you're still roller skating!
> 
> I know better than to even try, I need my feet planted firmly on the ground lol.


Oooooh!   I love your roller skate sticker!!!   I have not been able to find one!

I'm ready for tomorrow....I want to get this taken care of.  I'm tired of trying to type with my left hand!  LOL


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> @Em in Ohio , I don't recall what kind of birds they are


I have four parakeets (or budgies, to those down under).  They will all likely outlive me, if they don't try their escape antics again.  The "good bird," Quin (grey & white) and Pete - the classic green - remained.  Twilight (teal) and Sunny (all yellow) had an adventure.  I assume something like a moth spooked them, as normally I couldn't coax or bribe them or even scare them out of their flight cage.  And, I'm pretty sure the dog was just trying to herd them, per her natural instincts.  Otherwise, I'm pretty sure they would be gone.


----------



## Packerjohn

Up Date Her:  I found out that the Ripley Creek Inn here in Stewart BC has a wall mounted heater.  It took me a while to find it but now I am toasty warm.  It is a really nice place to stay.  A lot more character than some hotel/motel.  They have several building here.  One of the rooms is called "The Brothel" but I'm not staying there.  I'm happy where I am.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I'm so hot.. it's past 11.30, and despite having the oscillating on full blast... it's still this temperature now in my bedroom


If you do wind up moving, I would look for a place with AC. Do they have window AC units in England?  I would at the least get one of those for the bedroom.  I keep my AC set at about 80 during the day and run a fan in the room I am in.  TMI, I just wear an oversized cotton tshirt and my underwear during the day.  I only get dressed if I am going out or expecting company. I can not sleep in the heat, so I run the AC lower at night, well let me add, right now I sleep during the day and am up at night.


----------



## Kaila

Gosh, @hollydolly  it's very difficult being both, very hot and tired/weary, yet unable to sleep.  And I know that your windows cannot take the small window A/C units.

When I didn't have one, I would take the soft flexible cold packs from the freezer, into bed and place them on my head, and move it around, to just below neck, etc.
I am not sleeping tonight, and decided to look here at SF, so I am thinking of you.


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> oh that's a fantastic rare vintage coach built pram... *I would love to own one of those.*. My daughter had a single coach built pram.. they're the Rolls royce of prams


Are you planning on having more kids, Holly? 

And, I can remember those prams were all over the place years ago, and, as kids we used to carry bags of coal in them in the harsh winters.


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> Are you planning on having more kids, Holly?
> 
> And, I can remember those prams were all over the place years ago, and, as kids we used to carry bags of coal in them in the harsh winters.


if only people realised back in the day how valuable they would become, there would be no bag-wash or coal carried in them...


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday we got the results from Monday's Covid tests.  DH, the baby, and I are all negative for Covid.  Yay and WHEW!  Waiting for DDIL to test negative so she and our son can have their baby back.  They miss him terribly.    

Today my niece and her friend fly in for a week's stay at our house. They're actually hoping the baby will still be here when the arrive.  If DDIL's rapid test is positive, they'll get their wish.  

When the stores open I'm going to leave DH with the baby and scoot out to buy some food that teenagers favor.  Afterwards I'll need to do some cleaning, dusting and straightening. 

I'd quite forgotten how much time and energy an infant consumes.  It's been a joy to have him but my house is starting to show the results of a week's worth of neglect.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had a discussion with the step-son of the old neighbour of mine who is now in hospital.

He's 65 , and estranged from the family..  so he's asked me if I could get his stereo out of the house that's been in there since he was 17.. which he left behind having had no room for it in his car when he left home all those years ago..

i thought he was joking..I mean a 50 year old stereo?... what on earth would he want that for?.. but no,  he's  very serious... 

Who on earth would want a 50 year old stereo ?..the best part of it is that he can't even remember the make of it.. .. .. nuts!!


----------



## Pepper

Must have been a Panasonic @hollydolly 
Does he expect you to break in or do you have keys?  I think it would have been thrown out by now, don't you?


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Must have been a Panasonic @hollydolly
> Does he expect you to break in or do you have keys?  I think it would have been thrown out by now, don't you?


no I don't think it's been thrown because the house is still stuck in the 70's nothing has been modernised since then... I haven't got keys, but I am in touch with the son ...who  will be going into do a clearance


----------



## hollydolly

Just been up changing the batteries in the Barn Alarm. First time I've had to do that since o/h left..never seen him do it before, but I worked it out for myself, had to unscrew the whole alarm code housing off the wall to get to the batteries, but I've done it, and it's back on the wall, and working again fine.. yeahh..go me..


----------



## timoc

*Just come in from the garden. *
I was sat in the shade with my feet in a bowl of cold water, and the hose pipe at the ready to keep flushing out the water when it became warm. 
A squirrel, two blackbirds and a magpie were were watching and letting me know to either shift my carcase or make room for them to soak their feet too.


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> I've just had a discussion with the step-son of the old neighbour of mine who is now in hospital.
> 
> He's 65 , and estranged from the family..  so he's asked me if I could get his stereo out of the house that's been in there since he was 17.. which he left behind having had no room for it in his car when he left home all those years ago..
> 
> i thought he was joking..I mean a 50 year old stereo?... what on earth would he want that for?.. but no,  he's  very serious...
> 
> Who on earth would want a 50 year old stereo ?..the best part of it is that he can't even remember the make of it.. .. .. nuts!!


It's newer than mine.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Must have been a Panasonic @hollydolly


Might have been Kenwood, or Pioneer..  or even Toshiba ..


----------



## katlupe

This morning I walked to the UPS drop off store to ship a package. Then stopped in the corner park and took some pictures. Now fixing breakfast. My neighbor's (who passed away recently) family is cleaning out her apartment now. Other than that it appears to be a quiet day here. When it is hot most people stay inside and quiet. It is 73 and to me that is hot but after seeing the temps others are living with I am not complaining. After I eat I will be making more keto chow shakes for ice cream for the next few days. Need ice cream when it is hot!


----------



## Chet

I went to the dentist this morning to have what was left of a broken tooth extracted. So far, so good. I was considering an implant to replace it but after reading about the procedure, I decided not to. It will be a bridge if anything, but the gap is far enough in the back not to be noticeable and I can still eat normally.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> This morning I walked to the UPS drop off store to ship a package. Then stopped in the corner park and took some pictures. Now fixing breakfast. My neighbor's (who passed away recently) family is cleaning out her apartment now. Other than that it appears to be a quiet day here. When it is hot most people stay inside and quiet. It is 73 and to me that is hot but after seeing the temps others are living with I am not complaining. After I eat I will be making more keto chow shakes for ice cream for the next few days. Need ice cream when it is hot!


How soon will you get a new neighbour, Kat ? is it a fast turn over ?


----------



## PamfromTx

I need to go return some shorts I bought hubby and then buy a new body pillow.  Present one is in bad shape.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'd say good morning boys and girls, but it's already 2:30 in the afternoon! I worked an extra hour today because I had a silly notion that I'd be caught up and ready to start from the beginning tomorrow. Pfffft. As if!

I swear that there are people in the corporate office who stay up nights thinking of more things that we "need" to do every day. It sure does slow us up. Today? Put a little sticker on every box of croissants that says "Heat Me Up" with instructions on how to do that. What?

It's supposed to start raining here in an hour or two so I'm not gonna turn on the sprinkler. If the weathernerds are lying (again), I'll turn it on around 5ish so the flowers don't die of thirst (water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink!).


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'd say good morning boys and girls, but it's already 2:30 in the afternoon! I worked an extra hour today because I had a silly notion that I'd be caught up and ready to start from the beginning tomorrow. Pfffft. As if!
> 
> I swear that there are people in the corporate office who stay up nights thinking of more things that we "need" to do every day. It sure does slow us up. Today? Put a little sticker on every box of croissants that says "Heat Me Up" with instructions on how to do that. What?
> 
> It's supposed to start raining here in an hour or two so I'm not gonna turn on the sprinkler. If the weathernerds are lying (again), I'll turn it on around 5ish so the flowers don't die of thirst (water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink!).


well it's almost 8pm here, tell them you're working British time, and you need to be paid overtime..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> How soon will you get a new neighbour, Kat ? is it a fast turn over ?


Not fast. They have to redo both apartments. One apartment in next to mine and he is working on that one right now. The other one is across the hall and the family has to get her things out by the end of this month. Then there will be an empty one downstairs but don't think the tenant has moved completely out yet. It takes awhile. They completely clean, paint, fix everything and most of the time re-carpet.


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm going crazy today,but thank God so is my husband. My granddaughter who is 11 yrs old is in a dance competition in Ocean City Maryland. She had 3 dances this afternoon. I got a chance to see them all. Tonight they get the rewards and tomorrow more dances. So now I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## Bella

Monday I spilled a little coffee onto my keyboard.  I quickly mopped it up and immediately turned the keyboard upside down and tapped on the back of it for all the good that did. I checked to see if I could type, but no go, nada. Then I had the bright idea to put a small fan I had face down on the keyboard and turned it on high, hoping to dry it out. I left it there for a couple of hours, but it didn't help. 

Yesterday morning I took it into the shop and left it there, hoping it could be repaired. After checking it out, the tech said I need a new keyboard. Whew. I'm relieved that it's only going to cost $140.00 for the new keyboard. He also said that he had to order the new keyboard and that it'd take a week to be delivered.

A week without my computer didn't make me happy, so I asked if he had a loaner I could use because I have some business I need to take care of. He said he didn't have a computer to lend, but he offered to lend me a keyboard! 

This morning I watered the azaleas and my gardens because the forecasted thunderstorm and torrential rain they called for last night never happened. Then I weeded my herb garden, had breakfast, picked up my loaner keyboard, and stopped by the pharmacy. I rarely buy candy, but I treated myself to two Intense Dark Salted Caramel Chocolate Bars. They'll last awhile because I only eat a square or two at a time. When I got home, I whipped up a batch of soaked oatmeal that needed to sit overnight. I'll add baking powder and eggs to it tomorrow morning, then bake it, and I'll have a very yummy breakfast!  When it cools, the rest will be cut into squares and quickly frozen on a cookie sheet. Then they're stored in containers for future breakfasts. It's nice to have it on hand for a quick heat and eat breakfast.

Now I'm thinking about the endless question, "What's for dinner?" I really don't feel like cooking, it's too freaking hot. Thankfully, I have already prepared a salad. It's about 4:30 pm, so I have time to make up my mind about what else to have with it. 

Tonight I'll probably watch a movie or catch up on a couple of TV series.  

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

What make is your computer @Bella  ?


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> What make is your computer @Bella  ?


HP. What do you have, Hol?


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> HP. What do you have, Hol?


I have an Apple Mac desktop.... ( all in one )...


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> more things that we "need" to do every day. It sure does slow us up. Today? Put a little sticker on every box of croissants that says "Heat Me Up" with instructions on how to do that. What?


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> It's supposed to start raining here in an hour or two so I'm not gonna turn on the sprinkler. If the weathernerds are lying (again), I'll turn it on around 5ish


Well, you *know* it won't rain, if you _don't_ turn on the sprinkler.


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *I have an Apple Mac desktop.... ( all in one )...*


Nice! 

Here's mine.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Nice!
> 
> Here's mine.


I had a an HP years ago..as well as an HP printer.. but I honestly hate Microsoft...


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> I had a an HP years ago..as well as an HP printer.. but I honestly hate Microsoft...


When I need a new computer I'm not going to buy another HP. I think I'm going with Apple. Everyone I know who has one likes it.


----------



## MickaC

Bella said:


> When I need a new computer I'm not going to buy another HP. I think I'm going with Apple. Everyone I know who has one likes it.


I think you would really like Apple Mac.
My desk one is Apple, same as Holly’s……I think it’s about 12 years old…..have only had an issue a couple of times, Apple took care of it on line, talk about amazing.
Also have a Mac Air book…..Mac Pro lap top…..Apple Pro IPad, 12.9”…….BUT……my phone is a Samsung, i HATE iPhones.
Apple does all updates, free, no hassles with me trying to do the impossible.
HAPPY CAMPER with my Apple stuff.


----------



## Llynn

Today I helped my farmer neighbor get his bailing machine ready for action. Actually, what I really did was stand around drinking a beer and handing him tools when he needed them. 

He just bought a brand new John Deere tractor with an enclosed cab, air ride seat, air condx and entertainment system. He's like a kid with a new toy.  Going to start mowing hay later today and it will likely take him three days to finish. Then the grass has to dry and then comes the bailing and hauling it all into the barn. 

Makes me really glad that I never caught the farming bug.  Summers working on my Grandparents dairy farm taught me some good lessons....including don't be a farmer.


----------



## fatboy

went for a bike ride today.it was hot but nice,stopped at the country club and begged for water (actually just asked) the lady running the snack bar gave me a cup of water with ice .she was so nice.i was sweaty had shorts and t shirt  and an old baseball cap.not one bad look from anyone.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I think you would really like Apple Mac.
> My desk one is Apple, same as Holly’s……I think it’s about 12 years old…..have only had an issue a couple of times, Apple took care of it on line, talk about amazing.
> Also have a Mac Air book…..Mac Pro lap top…..Apple Pro IPad, 12.9”…….BUT……my phone is a Samsung, i HATE iPhones.
> Apple does all updates, free, no hassles with me trying to do the impossible.
> HAPPY CAMPER with my Apple stuff.


I totally agree about Apple... My desktop Mac is only 2 years old.. and it has a 27 inch screen. It was one of the last to roll off the conveyor belt of it's model, before Apple stopped making this screen size.. ..I do have an Iphone..  ever since my last Blackberry years ago.. I've had Iphones, simply because my husband has everything apple, and he gets a new IPhone every 2 years..so it was easier for me to have an IPhone , so if it went wrong he would fix it easily, being the more techy minded one.. .


----------



## CindyLouWho

Unplanned .....living in a new state, new home, new car, new everything.......still unpacking, still adjusting, still in shock, still everything. 

Meeting "myself" where I'm at every morning I wake up.....this must be where I'm supposed to be right now. 

Pulling out all my "strength" reserves.....keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Kaila It _did_ rain! It rained buckets! Yay. I was just about to turn the sprinkler on when the heavens opened up. After about an hour, the sun came out while it was still raining. I know that means a rainbow follows, but by then I was too tired to get off my dead center and go out to have a look. I'm sure it was there, though.


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly     I’m glad I got my Mac desk top when I did…..it’s also 27”


----------



## StarSong

Our daughter-in-law tested negative today so she picked up the baby from us.  We loved having him to ourselves for a week, but are also happy to have a break.  I did some grocery shopping and house cleaning, then we picked up our niece and her BFF from the airport.  We're onto the adventure of hosting two teenage girls this week.   I can hear them laughing and playing in the pool as I write this.  

Ah, youth! Such a sweet time of life.


----------



## dseag2

I went to the dentist today and had 6 lower front teeth ground down to nubs and temporary veneers put on.  The permanent ones should arrive in 3 weeks, but I'm happy even with the temporaries vs. my original teeth.  The procedure took over 1 1/2 hours, but I listened to music through my Airpods throughout the whole procedure.


----------



## MrPants

dseag2 said:


> I went to the dentist today and had 6 lower front teeth ground down to nubs and temporary veneers put on.  The permanent ones should arrive in 3 weeks, but I'm happy even with the temporaries vs. my original teeth.  The procedure took over 1 1/2 hours, but I listened to music through my Airpods throughout the whole procedure.


Painful in more ways than one!


----------



## Jules

Bella said:


> Now I'm thinking about the endless question, "What's for dinner?"


I’m so sick of that question.  Every flipping day.  It’s not the cooking, it’s the deciding what to make. 



Llynn said:


> He just bought a brand new John Deere tractor with an enclosed cab, air ride seat, air condx and entertainment system. He's like a kid with a *new toy.*


A very pricey toy!

Yesterday decided to use the electric grater that is part of a blender, etc, etc, unit.  I hate washing all the parts so just keep it stored.  Guess it dried out and some parts splits into many pieces.  Fortunately I got the ham grated and we got to eat it today.  

I got one walk in this morning, the second will wait until this evening.  It’s too warm here and the UV index is extreme.  Later we’ll watch episode 2 of Terminal List.  Rather hard on the nerves.


----------



## Packerjohn

Today I enjoyed coffee and nearly killed a black bear!

Yes, when your on the road it's never boring:  Let me explain.

1. Today I enjoyed my first cup of real Tim Horton Coffee in the town of Smithers.  What's the big deal you say?  I just finished driving from Whitehorse in the Yukon and there is not 1 Tim Horton until you come to Smither, BC.  That is a distance of 1,294 km.  The nonstop driving time woulds be 14.5 hours but hey, who drives nonstop?  Finally a Tim!  Yipeeeeeeeeeee!  True Canadians everywhere will understand what I'm saying.  The rest will just scratch their heads!

2. Driving from Stewart to Kitwanga, BC can be rather boring at times except for the wild life.  It's nice to see a black bear from a couple of hundred feet so that you have time to slam on the brakes.  Today, this black "Yogi" jumped out of the bush right in front of my car as I was clipping along at 101 km.  I just barely missed him.  He was that close to bear heaven and I was that close to writing off my car.  

3. Driving here can be challenging.  For example, this morning I experienced this huge logging truck sitting on the back of my bumper.  Of course, in front of me, is this "European" or otherwise tourist in his rented RV with the big sign "Canadadream."  That's ok, we love our tourists and are glad to see them.  However, this tourist was driving his rented RV at 55 km/hr.  No one drives at 55 around here.   Most drive at least 110 km and some even more.  Perhaps he wanted to see some bears?  Boy, that guy in the logging truck must have invented some new words to describe us.  Sorry, dud!


----------



## Packerjohn

MrPants said:


> Painful in more ways than one!
> View attachment 229242


Hey!  That looks like the guys down in Ottawa, Canada printing money 24 hours/day so they can give it all away to the Ukraine, some African countries or whoever else asks for it?  The funny thing is that Canadians wonder how come we have inflation?  Really?

By the way, the Pope is coming so we need a lot of cash to pay for his visit.  What's a few billion here and a few billion there?


----------



## Jules

Packerjohn said:


> True Canadians everywhere will understand what I'm saying.


I won’t drink that unless there’s nothing else.  Just not my cup of coffee.



Packerjohn said:


> bumper. Of course, in front of me, is this "European" or otherwise tourist in his rented RV with the big sign "Canadadream." That's ok, we love our tourists and are glad to see them. However, this tourist was driving his rented RV at 55 km/hr. No one drives at 55 around here.


I so know what you’re talking about.  Often two families will each rent a rig and it’s bad enough passing one and a death wish passing to get in between the two.  They leave no room.  Then there’s the times the logging trucks decide to pass.….


Packerjohn said:


> Today, this black "Yogi" jumped out of the bush right in front of my car as I was clipping along at 101 km. I just barely missed him. He was that close to bear heaven and I was that close to writing off my car.


That was too close!


----------



## MickaC

Packerjohn said:


> Today I enjoyed coffee and nearly killed a black bear!
> 
> Yes, when your on the road it's never boring:  Let me explain.
> 
> 1. Today I enjoyed my first cup of real Tim Horton Coffee in the town of Smithers.  What's the big deal you say?  I just finished driving from Whitehorse in the Yukon and there is not 1 Tim Horton until you come to Smither, BC.  That is a distance of 1,294 km.  The nonstop driving time woulds be 14.5 hours but hey, who drives nonstop?  Finally a Tim!  Yipeeeeeeeeeee!  True Canadians everywhere will understand what I'm saying.  The rest will just scratch their heads!
> 
> 2. Driving from Stewart to Kitwanga, BC can be rather boring at times except for the wild life.  It's nice to see a black bear from a couple of hundred feet so that you have time to slam on the brakes.  Today, this black "Yogi" jumped out of the bush right in front of my car as I was clipping along at 101 km.  I just barely missed him.  He was that close to bear heaven and I was that close to writing off my car.
> 
> 3. Driving here can be challenging.  For example, this morning I experienced this huge logging truck sitting on the back of my bumper.  Of course, in front of me, is this "European" or otherwise tourist in his rented RV with the big sign "Canadadream."  That's ok, we love our tourists and are glad to see them.  However, this tourist was driving his rented RV at 55 km/hr.  No one drives at 55 around here.   Most drive at least 110 km and some even more.  Perhaps he wanted to see some bears?  Boy, that guy in the logging truck must have invented some new words to describe us.  Sorry, dud!


Very happy to hear about your road trip while you’re still on the road.
I’ll stay tuned for the next report.
Keep slowing down for bears.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today rain was forecast (tho it didn't happen until evening), so I went the movies and saw Jurassic World Dominion (I really wanted to see Thor but there were so few showing times for Jurassic World that I figured I should quick see it in case it is leaving the theater soon).

Then I spent too much money on Amazon due to the excitement of Prime days.  Probably the cat does not really need 6 toys, but I'm feeling guilty that I don't do enough interactive playing with him, and I hope he will like his battery toys and give me a break.  There was a really good deal for Waterpik water flossers but I managed to resist it, I have an old one that still works.

I was surprised to find that the hotel chain I've been staying at was having a Prime day sale too, I thought it was just an Amazon thing.  But I cancelled and rebooked my next two months' stays (in Buffalo, NY and Boston, MA) to get their Prime day discount, then I did a quick choice for New York City (actually chose one in New Jersey) and booked that for October.


----------



## dseag2

HoneyNut said:


> Today rain was forecast (tho it didn't happen until evening), so I went the movies and saw Jurassic World Dominion (I really wanted to see Thor but there were so few showing times for Jurassic World that I figured I should quick see it in case it is leaving the theater soon).
> 
> Then I spent too much money on Amazon due to the excitement of Prime days.  Probably the cat does not really need 6 toys, but I'm feeling guilty that I don't do enough interactive playing with him, and I hope he will like his battery toys and give me a break.  There was a really good deal for Waterpik water flossers but I managed to resist it, I have an old one that still works.
> 
> I was surprised to find that the hotel chain I've been staying at was having a Prime day sale too, I thought it was just an Amazon thing.  But I cancelled and rebooked my next two months' stays (in Buffalo, NY and Boston, MA) to get their Prime day discount, then I did a quick choice for New York City (actually chose one in New Jersey) and booked that for October.


We saw Jurassic World.  It was entertaining but a few too many things going on.  Not a very tight script.  Keep Thor on your list.  It is excellent, with a great sense of humor!


----------



## Trila

I'm alive! Surgery went well. As a bonus (since I was under anesthesia anyway) the Dr manipulated by bad shoulder, to help that too. Sooooo, when I woke up, everything hurt on my right side. Fortunately, hospitals have good drugs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, they gave me some heavy duty pain meds for at home.

It is hard for me to type with my left hand, but I have been popping in to read your posts, when I can. Mostly, I've been laying down and resting.





_Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts, concerns, prayers, and hugs!!! Luv U all!!_


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> View attachment 229321
> I'm alive! Surgery went well. As a bonus (since I was under anesthesia anyway) the Dr manipulated by bad shoulder, to help that too. Sooooo, when I woke up, everything hurt on my right side. Fortunately, hospitals have good drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they gave me some heavy duty pain meds for at home.
> 
> It is hard for me to type with my left hand, but I have been popping in to read your posts, when I can. Mostly, I've been laying down and resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts, concerns, prayers, and hugs!!! Luv U all!!_


Do your best to rest and heal. Thinking about you.


----------



## katlupe

Went for my morning walk. Not as far as usual because I have to stay close due to having a water delivery today. Now getting ready to do some food preps in the kitchen. Workmen working on the apartment next door so kind of noisy.


----------



## hollydolly

Much cooler today with a fairly brisk breeze.. high of 78 f... went out to have a drink with my friend when she finished work at lunchtime 2 towns away







... then I went to the salon.. had my eyebrows waxed... then a little wander around a couple of charity shops.. haven't looked in those for ages, didn't buy anything...

Then to the supermarket for some milk which I buy in bulk.. and a few odd and ends..   nothing much else to report..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

@hollydolly, so glad that heatwave eased off

what am I doing today?  A whole lotta nothin’…..   after a busy six days I’m just exhausted.  Woke up at 0730 after a full night’s sleep, took AM meds and went back to bed. Slept til noon.

like @MarciKS, we are also seeing an upshot in COVID cases… back to giving care dressed like an alien, sigh


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly, so glad that heatwave eased off


Unfortunately it's only eased off for  the next day or 2.. we're set for 100 degree temperatures as from Monday... dreading it... ..it's not the day time temps that are a problem for me.. it's the nights.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30, walked 2 blocks to Speedway{convient store} needed some orange juice,came back to water plants in the community garden
I took the bus to go to the bank,'spur of the moment' went into local grocery store' Price Right' for couple of items. It was a lovely morning so I walked 6 blocks home, was a bit tired,after putting items away I sat in my recliner for awhile
After lunch and, short nap, went outside and sat with couple other residents in our garden for about 1hr 1/2,mostly sitting in the shade since I wasn't wearing sunscreen. When the weather is beautiful,not too warm I try to come out every afternoon to read or talk with other residents. Our summer is so short take advantage of these sunny days


----------



## AnnieA

Enduring 24 hours now without power due to a thunderstorm yesterday that tried really hard to be a tornado.  Trees and limbs down all over and some were obviously twisted down.  Lawns look like some sort of odd leafy fields.  I opened the door during the storm and had a hard time pulling it in to close. 

Thankfully no damage or injuries in the area.  Real feel temp is 103F.  I'm in my parent's well-insulated house.  Have a gas generator going for fridge and freezers and two smaller solar ones for fans and device charging.   I may stay in the van tonight with the van generator and roof AC going.


----------



## squatting dog

Played mechanic this week. Changed the belt tensioner, idler pully, power steering pump, fan belt, and air filter on my Trailblazer yesterday. Today, changed the brake pads and new rotors on the wife's hot rod (ie Camaro), along with the fuel filter. Then strung another 150 ft of field fence around the perimeter of the property. (did the other 250 ft Monday) 
All in all, I sweat off about 5 pounds because it's been busting 100 degree's here. Thank goodness for the pool. Sweat a bunch, jump in clothes and all to cool down. Then, back to work and sweat some more and repeat. 
Now, all my vehicles are back up to snuff.


----------



## Patricia

Trila said:


> View attachment 229321
> I'm alive! Surgery went well. As a bonus (since I was under anesthesia anyway) the Dr manipulated by bad shoulder, to help that too. Sooooo, when I woke up, everything hurt on my right side. Fortunately, hospitals have good drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they gave me some heavy duty pain meds for at home.
> 
> It is hard for me to type with my left hand, but I have been popping in to read your posts, when I can. Mostly, I've been laying down and resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts, concerns, prayers, and hugs!!! Luv U all!!_


Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## dseag2

We have seen the Van Gogh and Frida Kahlo immersive exhibits.  Today we went to see Immersive Monet and The Impressionists.  The art gradually morphs on 4 walls.  Between the art and accompanying music, it was one of the beautiful and relaxing things I've recently done.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Much cooler today with a fairly brisk breeze.. high of 78 f... went out to have a drink with my friend when she finished work at lunchtime 2 towns away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... then I went to the salon.. had my eyebrows waxed... then a little wander around a couple of charity shops.. haven't looked in those for ages, didn't buy anything...
> 
> Then to the supermarket for some milk which I buy in bulk.. and a few odd and ends..   nothing much else to report..


Such a nice outdoor setting.


----------



## Patricia

dseag2 said:


> We have seen the Van Gogh and Frida Kahlo immersive exhibits.  Today we went to see Immersive Monet and The Impressionists.  The art gradually morphs on 4 walls.  Between the art and accompanying music, it was one of the beautiful and relaxing things I've recently done.
> 
> View attachment 229394
> 
> View attachment 229396
> 
> View attachment 229397


Beautiful


----------



## Em in Ohio

MickaC said:


> Didn’t get all the spraying done yesterday, the wind got up…..going to finish it this morning.
> Have an area on the east side of my fence in the back….space equivalent to a 3 car garage….have my storage shed, 10’x 16’ there, and had 1” landscaping stones put down…..took a lot of yards, 6 I think, before I put the shed there…..stones look good.
> But….
> Doesn’t keep the weeds down…..so I spray round up back there…..once when it’s warm enough in the spring, and once late summer.
> My first time this year had no results….hope I get it this time.
> 
> On my doing list yesterday…..I learned something….
> Hydro went out at 3 and finally back at 7……only a few of us on this line…..there’s a main pole right behind us on the back lane.
> They didn’t arrive till just after 6…..why did it take so long to respond…..
> Because……
> I learned that mondays for hydro here are called “ Hydro Mondays “ here…...this apparently is called this because only 2 workers work on Monday so…..if there’s an emergency…..would there be more working…..beats me. ‍.
> So I did learn something, so it wasn’t a complete waste of a day.
> 
> HYDRO…..gotta love it.


Just a quick tip from someone who has put down tons and tons of decorative stone (Because I hate grass!) - It really pays to put weed cloth underneath first.  Otherwise, the rocks just sink into the ground.  The weed cloth fabric is about $25.00 for a 3' x 50' roll on Amazon.  But, it really pays off in the long run.  I just wish that I had done this for my gravel driveway, too - before having a fortune in gravel dumped.   I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today was great with my twin *great*-grandsons in town for 5 days!  They are 8 months old - and they really _like_ me!  It melts my heart to see their smiles!


----------



## Packerjohn

MickaC said:


> Very happy to hear about your road trip while you’re still on the road.
> I’ll stay tuned for the next report.
> Keep slowing down for bears.


Wildlife are a problem when traveling in forested areas for 2 reasons:
1. Often they cross the road right in front of you.  You have no warning.
2. While I am following the legal speed limit of 100 km, everybody else, especially the locals are going 120 km plus.  The only ones that seem to be driving very slowly are tourists looking for animals and there are very few of those.

The worse people for speeding are local guys with trucks, logging trucks and those pulling some boat to a lake.

For the record, some of the best drivers I have seen in 38 days of travel and covering over 10,000 km are the people on motorcycles.  I have yet to see a "nut" on a big Harley but I have seen many crazies driving trucks.
.
The trouble happens when some tourists is crawling at 55 km while everyone else is doing 120 km.  There is some rule that yoSu should pull over when there are 5 vehicles behind you.  Thank goodness for passing lanes since there are many here in BC/


----------



## HoneyNut

Another hike in the woods.  Today I saw what I think must be wild turkeys, tho they looked larger and browner than the smaller darker turkeys I'd seen decades ago in another state (Maryland).  I googled and both Maryland and Ohio should have the same subspecies, so it is a mystery.  Oh wait, I googled images and now I suspect the ones I saw in Maryland were a bit younger.


----------



## Em in Ohio

HoneyNut said:


> Another hike in the woods.  Today I saw what I think must be wild turkeys, tho they looked larger and browner than the smaller darker turkeys I'd seen decades ago in another state (Maryland).  I googled and both Maryland and Ohio should have the same subspecies, so it is a mystery.
> View attachment 229411


Yes, I have had them in my NE Ohio backyard - VERY impressive!  It is usually the huge shadow they cast that catches my eye!


----------



## jujube

I took the heathens to Weeki Watchee Springs today.  Now they want to be mermaids.  

Gorgeous SpaceX launch from the Cape tonight.  We had a storm earlier and I wasn't sure we'd be able to see it because of the clouds.  It cleared up and the launch was on time.  There must have been some unusual atmospheric conditions, because I've never seen a "trail" quite like that.  It was just past sunset, so perhaps the sun was hitting it just right.  I could see the spark of the booster coming down and I've never seen that before, either.

I never get tired of seeing that, and from my yard, to boot!


----------



## MarciKS

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly, so glad that heatwave eased off
> 
> what am I doing today?  A whole lotta nothin’…..   after a busy six days I’m just exhausted.  Woke up at 0730 after a full night’s sleep, took AM meds and went back to bed. Slept til noon.
> 
> like @MarciKS, we are also seeing an upshot in COVID cases… back to giving care dressed like an alien, sigh


It's the trash bags with the bonnets, goggles and masks that I love. I look like the lunch lady from outer space. I just wish the masks came with a thing inside to make me sound like Darth Vader. LOL


----------



## Sliverfox

Burnt the trash,, pulled  a few weeds.
Wondering what  to fix for lunch.


----------



## Pepper

One of those days just trying to amuse myself so I don't climb walls.  Wish I did housework for my amusement but I guess I don't want to.


----------



## Trila

Patricia said:


> Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Knight

Up at 5 a/m to get in our morning walk, because my wife bought a storage shed for her gardening stuff. She buys I put it together. Just finished assembly of
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Suncast...Large-Vertical-Storage-Shed-BMS5700/203702029


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok I give up.   since the last six days at work were non-stop and I drank more coffee than I usually allowed myself, I have tried to go without these last two days but it is back-firing badly.  All I’ve done is mostly sleep the last 36+ hours and I could sure enough lay down right now and nap.   Don’t have the mental capacity of a gnat   So I’m now sipping on a less-than-half-caff cup of coffee in hopes to get over this hump.


----------



## Mizmo

Oh all you busy people make me feel so guilty.
 Well...I did do a little bit with vacuum cleaner and dust mop flicked around but now I am going to binge watch Series 2 of Broadchurch, terrific UK drama  for those of  you who don't know.  
Don't work too hard y'all


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> Up at 5 a/m to get in our morning walk, because my wife bought a storage shed for her gardening stuff. She buys I put it together. Just finished assembly of
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Suncast...Large-Vertical-Storage-Shed-BMS5700/203702029


that link isn't working for me , it says 'Access denied''.... how rude...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I was in 3 separate towns not including my own.. Hot day...  Drove to the the town where there's waste site which has a recycle shop there, where anything that's too good to tip in the waste  .. gets sold in the shop. So I took 2 big  rugs.. these... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which are in mint condition , I only had them a couple of years.. so someone  else will enjoy those....a garden parasol that I've had for many years but no longer want because I've upgraded to a better style.. and several other things.. They were delighted by my things because I look after everything so well, everyone always thinks I'm giving away new stuff...

From there to the next town to return an item.. and then back north  30 miles.. to go to the  Factory Outlet Mall..  and bought some leather sandals.. and some fancy soaps... .. so hot, picked up  Chinese sweet & sour prawns and egg fried rice, to save me cooking when I got home..

The news bulletins on the radio are full of dire warnings for everyone because of the impending 113 degree temps we're gonna have from Monday...


----------



## Jules

Hoping the A/C repair person arrives early this afternoon.  My biggest hope is that it’s an easy repair, not a replacement.  We’ve waited 2.5 weeks just for a diagnoses.  It’s going to continue being over 90 at least two weeks. 

Walked, pulling my cart, to the store early this morning.  It was darn hot and the cart was heavier by the time I got home.  At least I got one of my walks done.


----------



## Llynn

Attended a funeral for an old friend today.


----------



## StarSong

More grocery shopping today.  For the next few days it'll be 8-10 for dinner here every night so I needed more supplies than I figured when shopping yesterday.


----------



## katlupe

Llynn said:


> Attended a funeral for an old friend today.


Sorry about your friend.


----------



## katlupe

Today I went to the Grand Union on my mobility chair. It was a nice ride. But it made me realize I need to stop putting off replacing the batteries. So I ordered them today.


----------



## Tempsontime65

I'm sitting here, so I ain't doing much.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Found a cool pub table and 4 upholstered stools for my new place. I previously purchased some pub glasses,  so now I just need a few pubpals


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> Hoping the A/C repair person arrives early this afternoon. My biggest hope is that it’s an easy repair, not a replacement. We’ve waited 2.5 weeks just for a diagnoses. It’s going to continue being over 90 at least two weeks.


He arrived early and had a suspected problem in mind.  Turned out to be exactly that so 15 minutes and one Run Capacitor later, the AC is running.  Worth every penny.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> He arrived early and had a suspected problem in mind.  Turned out to be exactly that so 15 minutes and one Run Capacitor later, the AC is running.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@katlupe  Why have I never noticed that you're holding a bunny in your avatar? I love bunnies (except when they eat the flowers in my garden)

So...about the bears waltzing out into the road. Why on earth don't they just cross where the "Bear Crossing" signs are?  

Where did I get the notion that tomorrow is Bastille Day? It isn't. It was yesterday, the 14th. Sigh. I get so confused now that my work schedule isn't fixed anymore.

In case anybody is wondering, today is _not_ Saturday. It feels like Saturday and has since I got up this morning. But it isn't. It's Friday. I know it's not Saturday because I'm off on Saturday, and I worked this morning. So what's it gonna feel like tomorrow? I'm off Sunday, too, but I told supervisor I'd go in for a couple of hours Sunday morning and give him a hand because he'll be working alone. Working alone sux! Maybe from 10ish until noonish?

@hollydolly Is the humidity high along with the temp? If not and if you have fans at least, hang a wet towel a few inches from the fan. The fan will blow through the wet fabric and cool off the room. It worked for us back in the olden days when we lived in the desert. It's easiest to do if you have box fans that fit in the window, but there are ways to rig up the towels with any kind of fan.

Once again, today isn't Saturday. It's Friday.  Tomorrow is Saturday. I don't have to work tomorrow. What's more, I'm scheduled off on Monday, too. Sometimes I just don't know whether I'm coming or going.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> that link isn't working for me , it says 'Access denied''.... how rude...


Don't worry Holly dahling here is a nice picture of it for you right off the website.
It costs $429 plus our Can tax of 13% but the 'shipping' is free until July 22 so hurry or you will miss the boat


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Don't worry Holly dahling here is a nice picture of it for you right off the website.
> It costs $429 plus our Can tax of 13% but the 'shipping' is free until July 22 so hurry or you will miss the boat
> View attachment 229535


Jayzus Mudder of God...  $429 dollars fer dat little 'ting


----------



## Georgiagranny

Um...no window? No running water, flush toilet? And...no a/c? Pfffft. What I'm trying to say is that there's not much possibility of turning it into a she shed.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Jayzus Mudder of God...  $429 dollars fer dat little 'ting


dats wot they say....54 cubic ft....and of course you have to assemble yourself 
so go cool off with a nice glass of vino


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> dats wot they say....54 cubic ft....and of course you have to assemble yourself
> so go cool off with a nice glass of vinoView attachment 229536


I don't freckin' drink.....but I'd need a drink if I paid that much for a wee plastic box...


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> @katlupe  Why have I never noticed that you're holding a bunny in your avatar? I love bunnies (except when they eat the flowers in my garden)


I figure you hadn't read my diary and knew I had a real one. Maybe you thought he was a toy.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am doing "catch up" which means laundry for sure. Vacuuming. Making the keto cornbread stufflers. And hopefully taking a walk in the park. If I really do it or not, at this time of morning I do not know. All I know for certain is I am drinking coffee and Rabbit is eating his breakfast and waiting eagerly for his morning banana. 

I hope you all enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> I hope you all enjoy your Saturday!


Thank you for the heads up on which day it is! I was going to remind you that this is Sunday.  You gave me an extra day!


----------



## hollydolly

Another hot and sunny  day..set to be highs of 90... My grass is yellow and as crisp as a snow...I really need to put the hose on it tonight, but I can't find the sprinkler head anywhere.. 

Just been spot cleaning my hall and stairs carpet... using Dr Bechmans' for the first time, and it seems to be working really well..


----------



## Blessed

Your ahead of me @hollydolly, I recently purchased a small portable carpet cleaner and I have yet to use it.  I only have carpet in three rooms, the rest is wood. In my bedroom is the big problems as the dogs are in and out of there constantly. When I was sick with the bad hip and the hip replacement somebody decided they could not wait for me to take them out if you know what I mean. That set an open invitation to wee if they did  not want to go out in the cold, rain or wait for me to get home from errands.  I am going just replace the carpet but I have not been up to the trouble that takes yet.  Got to find the carpet I want.  Move the furniture out.  Clean out the closests. The whole drill, I just do not want to deal with it right now.


----------



## Lee

Going out first thing to buy a new smoke alarm. The old one went off twice last night for no reason. Once at 2, again at 2:30 when I took the battery out.


----------



## hollydolly

I usually hire an industrial carpet cleaner every couple of years to give it a good deep clean.. but it's heavy to use and always the O/H would do the cleaning.. so this time I thought I might as well just try the spot cleaner on the odd few small stains on my landing because I'd also been thinking about replacing the carpet.. not that it's worn or anything, but it's been down 10 years or more and it's  a light colour... 

I know what you mean about having to move all the stuff.. one of our carpet stores will move the furniture out for us.. as long as there's not more than 5 things.. . thankfully my livingroom  and bedroom carpets are fine... and barring any accidents should last a long time yet


----------



## Blessed

Lee said:


> Going out first thing to buy a new smoke alarm. The old one went off twice last night for no reason. Once at 2, again at 2:30 when I took the battery out.


I got some new ones about a year ago, that are supposed to be good for ten years.  They are much smaller than the old units.  If you want to know more let me know and I will go dig out the boxes.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Going out first thing to buy a new smoke alarm. The old one went off twice last night for no reason. Once at 2, again at 2:30 when I took the battery out.


why is that ?.. why do smoke alarm batteries go off in the middle of the night when they're failing.. ?...it always happens...


----------



## WheatenLover

Took son to work. A whopping 6 minute round trip. Took care of dog. I set up email accounts on my protonmail. One for forums/new and one for shopping. I realized that when I move I won't have my ISP-provider email address any more. I'm going to change all my passwords. Laundry - soon I will have to wear my winter clothes, if I don't do it. Housework. Procure moving boxes.Go to notary to sign the title of my 2004 CRV over to my daughter, so she can sell it. Clip the dog's nails, and comb him. Cook. Perhaps bake. Put boxes together and start filling them.

Then I'm going to contemplate how exciting my weekend is!


----------



## Blessed

I will come hold your dog to clip nails if you will return the favor. that is always a struggle in my house. LOL


----------



## Sliverfox

My dogs nails need  clipped too!

Trying to talk myself in to going out & whack a few weeds.

Don't think I got much sleep last night.
After  my midnight  potty call, I curled up in  the sleeping bag on a chair   in the other bed room.
Dozed off  & on,, got  up  as dawn peeked in .

Spend  some  quiet time on the computer as I had breakfast.


----------



## Buckeye

Took care of several errands yesterday, need to mow lawn, etc, today, but I'm just not feeling it.  I dunno.


----------



## katlupe

My laundry is almost done. Towels in the dryer. Everything else I hang in the shower. Then going out to the dumpster and maybe take a walk in the park. Nice quiet day here so far. But most of the people are late sleepers.


----------



## Pepper

WheatenLover said:


> Procure moving boxes.


I always went to the liquor store for moving boxes.  They have so many to give out!


----------



## Jackie23

I've been out watering this morning, water company lifted no watering rule for now,  this time of year my love affair with my yard turns into a big struggle, seems to get worse every year, anyway that's my gripe for this Saturday morning....everyone have a good weekend and stay cool.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well today have definitely been a better day than the last two as far as energy.  Looking forward to getting out to do shopping, library, etc

this is my one weekend a month when I’m not on duty, so tomorrow I get to go to Mass, sit in the main part of the church and wear regular clothes instead if my scrubs .  You have to celebrate the small  joys


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie23 said:


> I've been out watering this morning, water company lifted no watering rule for now,  this time of year my love affair with my yard turns into a big struggle, seems to get worse every year, anyway that's my gripe for this Saturday morning....everyone have a good weekend and stay cool.



Glad things are getting a little better up your way     ..about time
Ours have improved too  -- I think that heat dome has shifted  to the west some.  It makes a big difference.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am ready for a nap. It was a long night here and I couldn't sleep.I was worried about my ex daughter in laws grandmother who is dying. But I am excited though because this afternoon my daughter and her family are returning from being away for a week at her daughter's dance competition. I can't wait to hug and kiss my granddaughter. Here are some pictures of the dance competition.


----------



## Murrmurr

I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


Good Luck Frank.....


----------



## Sassycakes

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


Sending prayers that all goes well with your tests.


----------



## Mizmo

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


for best results


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cut the grass this morning.  I'll trim round the edges tomorrow.  Lifted the garlic - got a good crop with large bulbs. Hung two lots of washing out to dry.  It's a nice day for it - warm (about 68F) with a gentle breeze.   Making paella for dinner.


----------



## feywon

By 8:12a.m. here i had already done most crucial stuff-- fed the dog and 4  cats.  Actually 3 and new rescue i'm hoping vet will be get idea of age on, i doubt more than 12 weeks. My firewood guy was here at 7:40  and we  had the cord  unloaded/stacked by 8:10.  I'm about to wake DD, then will shower and wash hair, have DD braid hair then  get ready to take our new feline, Mirabel, to out vet some 45 minutes away. Stopping on way out of town to leave garbage at the dump.


----------



## Pinky

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


All the best, Frank


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Mostly this (gonna be in the 90s today)


----------



## Mizmo

I am having a debate with myself.... 

Should I get dressed and go do that charity shop thing  to get rid of my old watches or.....
 get on to my balcony with the latest book by Linwood Barclay
The temperature is gonna be perfect , the construction on the condo  on the corner has been told to eff off for the day after  complaints and my lounge chair is right there with the sun umbrella up just waiting for me.
...but first I need a coffee


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> I am having a debate with myself....
> 
> Should I get dressed and go do that charity shop thing  to get rid of my old watches or.....
> get on to my balcony with the latest book by Linwood Barclay
> The temperature is gonna be perfect , the construction on the condo  on the corner has been told to eff off for the day after  complaints and my lounge chair is right there with the sun umbrella up just waiting for me.
> ...but first I need a coffee
> View attachment 229621


B&B..Balcony & Book..ideal conditions...


----------



## hollydolly

It's 4.10pm..I've been in and out to the garden all day..1/2 hour our..same back in... Finally found my lawn sprinkler in the shed, so that means I can get the lawns watered this evening...

Just sat outside and had a bowl of Red & green grapes, & strawberries with fresh cream...

Tracking info says my Amazon delivery is 7 stops away.. ..nothing exciting, just a new garden parasol cover..


----------



## RadishRose

My wonderful grandson is here helping with some heavy chores... taking down drapes for me to wash, swept deck/webs, tossed some old flower pots and will pull out stove and fridge, vacuum and wash kitchen floor..... etc. He won 't accept payment but I'll order a big pizza.  I love that guy!


----------



## StarSong

I'm about to move some things around (maybe into a donation box) to make room for the instant pot with air fryer accessories that I just acquired.  While I think the setup is worthwhile (especially since I didn't have to buy it), this is the exact reason I dithered about getting one.  

I've already got too many small appliances.


----------



## Sliverfox

Weed whacking  done.
Now what to fix for lunch,,, thinking pancakes & sausage.

Hubby is  working with  the fellow that was supposed to be here months ago  to help  repair  an old mobile home.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> why is that ?.. why do smoke alarm batteries go off in the middle of the night when they're failing.. ?...it always happens...


It’s something about the cooler houses temperatures in the night and weak batteries reacting.  Whatever the reason, it’s a colossal PITA.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> instant pot with air fryer accessories


I haven't heard of this accessory. I just use a pressure cooker on the stove, but really,  not that often. A hunk of frozen-solid beef does well though, for beef stew and soups.

Let me know how you like yours.


----------



## Don M.

Another hot day, today.  I did a couple hours of outdoor chores earlier, and it's already in the 90's...so that's it for the day.  We may hopefully get some much needed rain tonight and early tomorrow, then the coming week is looking very hot, again.  Bummer!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I haven't heard of this accessory. I just use a pressure cooker on the stove, but really,  not that often. A hunk of frozen-solid beef does well though, for beef stew and soups.
> 
> Let me know how you like yours.


So far I've only used it to cook dried, soaked beans, which it does spectacularly well.  Garbanzos for hummus, kidney beans for salads and soups, that kind of thing.  I've ordered a couple of IP recipe books from the library in hopes of additional inspiration. 

An extra lid and accessory pack turns it into an air fryer.
https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-...oker/dp/B08WCLJ7JG?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1&psc=1

I'm reviving this old thread for people who want to talk IP, pressure cookers and air fryers:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/ok-who-has-an-instant-pot.33803/


----------



## Blessed

I am off to bed to sleep for a few hours, grandson coming over for a few hours tomorrow.  Lots of fun coming. Must be ready to be the fun Grandma!





Capt Lightning said:


> Cut the grass this morning.  I'll trim round the edges tomorrow.  Lifted the garlic - got a good crop with large bulbs. Hung two lots of washing out to dry.  It's a nice day for it - warm (about 68F) with a gentle breeze.   Making paella for dinner.


Hope it is a big pan, we all might just show up! LOL


----------



## Georgiagranny

Today _is_ Saturday! And lucky for me it feels like Saturday. I didn't roll out of bed until 6:30.

So far this morning I've planted about 1/3 of the area that had the fungus.

I started keying this in around 930 when DD said she was ready to go Walmarting. And here we are, hours later, Walmarting done and next week's work schedule checked.

After planting the Bermuda seed, it was watered well. Then we left. It hasn't sprouted yet. What's taking so long????


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> All the best, Frank


Thanks, Pinky. I'm back now. 

It was an unnecessarily unpleasant experience. I'll insist on more cushions if I ever have to do that one again.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> An extra lid and accessory pack turns it into an air fryer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-...oker/dp/B08WCLJ7JG?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1&psc=1


My goodness, this thing does a lot!


----------



## MountainRa

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, this thing does a lot!


It does do a lot! I’m tired just reading about it. Now if it would just plan my weekly menus for me.


----------



## RadishRose

MountainRa said:


> It does do a lot! I’m tired just reading about it. Now if it would just plan my weekly menus for me.


Right! Or make us a cup of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


> My wonderful grandson is here helping with some heavy chores... taking down drapes for me to wash, swept deck/webs, tossed some old flower pots and will pull out stove and fridge, vacuum and wash kitchen floor..... etc. He won 't accept payment but I'll order a big pizza.  I love that guy!


He also washed the slider windows and vacuumed the stairs and upstairs hallway. He was going the vac the living room, but I stopped him. He and the leftover large pizza are off to the girlfriend's house now.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Right! Or make us a cup of coffee.


Oh, I've got a Keurig for that...


----------



## Blessed

My grandson, 9, is here for a few hours.  He is such a joy.  Just made his lunch, which he calls butter noodles.  Spaghetti with butter and parmesan cheese.  He is easy to make happy.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Um...no window? No running water, flush toilet? And...no a/c? Pfffft. What I'm trying to say is that there's not much possibility of turning it into a she shed.



Who said it doesn't have those things? 

 It looks obvious, that you just open the door (by saying _Open Sesame_, and then pressing the button on the remote with a picture of castle door)  and behold, there are all of the luxurious amenities!

What I'd like to know, is where will all of the wait-staff live?


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight just about an hour before dark, I went out and valeted the interior of my car. It's not untidy at all, but I wanted to dust all the surfaces inside, then wash  all the plastics and leather  surfaces quickly .. then I polished them with New Car  scented  oil... I so love that smell of new car... . 

Then I treated all the rubber seals with a sealant oil to prevent them cracking in this heat.. fortunately I have plenty in the barn..

 Then a Quick vac with the hand held vacuum , and I was done ..and the car looks and smells like new..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> What I'd like to know, is where will all of the wait-staff live?


Pfffft. In the basement apartments, of course. You know, "below stairs".


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> Who said it doesn't have those things?
> 
> It looks obvious, that you just open the door (by saying _Open Sesame_, and then pressing the button on the remote with a picture of castle door) and behold, there are all of the luxurious amenities!


You know  all of the above could jack up the price if word gets out. SF is very popular.
  I might get one myself.  I could clear out my dining room furniture to make room for it.
D'ya think there would be a handsome prince inside too ??


----------



## Patricia

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


----------



## Patricia

Murrmurr said:


> I hate rushing to finish my tea, but I have to go get the brain scan and orbital images in about 1 hour.


Wishing the best for you.


----------



## win231

I visited some elderly friends at their house for lunch & coffee.
We did lots of hugging - without any Monkeypox testing.


----------



## WheatenLover

.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here I am all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at sleep o'clock in the morning. I've been up since 3. Yanno...when you wake up and can't go back to sleep there's really no benefit to tossing and turning. So I turned on the coffee and have already had a cup while sitting on the patio. I've got yard work to do but it's too dark to see anything, not to mention there might be creepy crawlies out there just waiting to attack me.

About 10 minutes after I woke up, DGD came sailing in from her Saturday night socializing. Lordy! She thunders when she walks.

If I had a car, I'd take myself to work, but I don't so I won't.

WTH is there to do at 4 am?


----------



## Patricia

Georgiagranny said:


> Here I am all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at sleep o'clock in the morning. I've been up since 3. Yanno...when you wake up and can't go back to sleep there's really no benefit to tossing and turning. So I turned on the coffee and have already had a cup while sitting on the patio. I've got yard work to do but it's too dark to see anything, not to mention there might be creepy crawlies out there just waiting to attack me.
> 
> About 10 minutes after I woke up, DGD came sailing in from her Saturday night socializing. Lordy! She thunders when she walks.
> 
> If I had a car, I'd take myself to work, but I don't so I won't.
> 
> WTH is there to do at 4 am?


Coffee sounds so good. I wish I had some cream.


----------



## Georgiagranny

C'mon over, @Patricia . I've got plenty!


----------



## WheatenLover

I had an interesting night. Around 12:45 a.m., the dog came into my room with his head tilted all the way to the left, and he could walk well - his legs were not moving correctly at all. My daughter immediately called an emergency vet, while I held Aidan. We finally left to take him to the e-vet at 1, got there at 2:15 (the closest vet). Aidan suddenly started acting like his normal self at the beginning of the trip. He whined a lot. He's only ever gone to the e-vet late at night, and I am sure he knew where we were going. Plus we've been to this e-vet before. The vet thought maybe he'd been poisoned, but we knew that wasn't the case.

In the end, the vet thought maybe he had an ear infection, because such quick recovery wouldn't have happened had a brain problem been involved. So we got antibiotics, which also work for a skin infection he has every summer. Vet offered to do a full workup, but our vet is right down the street, and we will go to her if this happens again.

We got home at 4:15. Our vet has a more expensive emergency clinic, but they closed at midnight. And now it is time to take my son to work.

I'm very thankful my dog is okay! And that no deer ran in front of the car while my daughter was taking us to the vet. It was a long trip, tons of sharp curves in country roads, and farms everywhere. And pitch dark (no street lights).


----------



## Ken N Tx

Staying indoors again!!!


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I think I will be going shopping to pick up a few things. I think I am going to avoid that Grand Union as much as possible. It is a little too expensive for me even if I can get there on my own. I want to get outside a bit this morning. Not walking though because I need to do that when I go shopping. So going to take a ride on my mobility chair to the park and get some fresh air. I love the morning air!


----------



## Lee

A do nothing day I hope, just dreaming


----------



## hollydolly

Mid-day here. 90 deg f ...  I slept late this morning, after not being able to get to sleep until 3am... couldn't believe it when I saw the time at 10.30am.. 

Just been out brushing down the spiders webs, which accumulate overnight over everything.. I spray the inside  corners of the sheds with spider repellent to stop them making nests there.. but everywhere else fences, garden furniture, the shrubs, the hedges  .. all need brushing down every morning.. 

No plans for today.. just see what the day brings..


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunday morning quiet  time for both of us.
Saw a doe deer & 2  fawns this morning.

I think we are taking along drive to test hubby's new   stomach meds.
He' get   horrible  stomach  bloat  on  long trips.


----------



## moviequeen1

I had my fan on all night in my bedroom because it was a bit warm here yesterday high was 86
I woke up around 4:45a,turned fan off went back to sleep until 5:50 when the birdies woke me
My early walk was 2 x around garden circle after I watered the plants
 I'll be walking to/from church this morning for our 10:30 service
The rest of my day read Bflo News,having a 'family zoom meeting' at 5pm. Our older sister, Mary who lives 'across the pond' is now here in U.S for 10 days. My brother&family are at their place in NH,she'll  be attending our niece, Katie{my goddaughter} bridal luncheon on July 24th in Rye,NY where my brother&family use to live. I haven't seen Mary in person in 10 yrs, she'll be back for Katie's wedding in Oct.


----------



## Trila

I went to the roller rink yesterday and sat around visiting with my friends....it was really nice. I took a (small) pain killer about 1/2 hour before we left, and ended up sleeping for most of the drive home. 

Last night, even with a (big) pain killer, I did not sleep well, and I woke up hurting this morning.  I expect to be tired and crabby all day. .  Since we are expecting high temps of over 100°F, I can't go outside....so maybe I'll just lay around and nap.   So far, that's the best plan that I have for today.

Of course, napping will be later.  Right now I am going to get ready to go out for breakfast...Dio's treat!!  

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Pepper

I spend too much time here when I should be cleaning.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I spend too much time here when I should be cleaning.


My house is clean.. no need for me to do any cleaning today.

I've just spent an hour in the garden .. completely sun factored up, and with hat on... ..weeding, and digging up an old Clematis ,  making room for my new one which I've been growing in a pot since I planted it at the end of March. It was 10 inches tall then, now it' well over 5 feet. .... sweat was pouring down my face.. so I've come in to get cool from the fans, get a cold drink .. and I'm going to watch an episode of Killer Siblings... soopa summer Sunday viewing. dontcha think ?


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> My house is clean.. no need for me to do any cleaning today.


Braggert.  I think I'll add you to that 'people you meet on forums' thread.


----------



## MickaC

My plans for the day, is filled with, only what i have to do.....have a tired on.
When my living room set left yesterday, gave the living room a thorough cleaning from top to bottom.
Was a VERY HOT day for the guys loading it......36c and 93% humidity......and today will be the same.
My guys go out to do their jobs and right back in.
Hope your Sunday goes well for all of you.


----------



## RadishRose

I might go out for some groceries. Then again, I might not.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I might go out for some groceries. Then again, I might not.


is it hot there ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Tonight just about an hour before dark, I went out and valeted the interior of my car. It's not untidy at all, but I wanted to dust all the surfaces inside, then wash  all the plastics and leather  surfaces quickly .. then I polished them with New Car  scented  oil... I so love that smell of new car... .
> 
> Then I treated all the rubber seals with a sealant oil to prevent them cracking in this heat.. fortunately I have plenty in the barn..
> 
> Then a Quick vac with the hand held vacuum , and I was done ..and the car looks and smells like new..


Holly, you're so ambitious that I feel like an absolute slug when reading your posts!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I might go out for some groceries. Then again, I might not.


@hollydolly and @RadishRose, this is more my level of ambition...


----------



## Mizmo

I was thinking about doing the balcony/book thing again today but very humid and thunderstorms lurking so I may do a bit of grocery shop too

 but then maybe not coz my walker would get wet if caught in shower so perhaps better to stay indoors and decide which kitchen  cupboard I am going to clean out today though  invisible thumb giving me smart jabs so maybe maybe maybe.....

Oh look ..it is 10.30 am and time for my coffee..no maybe about that...so join me if you can


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> I'm about to move some things around (maybe into a donation box) to make room for the instant pot with air fryer accessories that I just acquired.  While I think the setup is worthwhile (especially since I didn't have to buy it), this is the exact reason I dithered about getting one.
> 
> I've already got too many small appliances.


As planned, I found room for the instant pot - and then some!  

My donation box now has a like-new blender (I have a Vitamix for a back up to a Vitamix-style Blendtec mixer that I won - it's like a Vitamix but I like ti better), a brand new bread machine that I specifically _begged _to not be given as a gift, a brand new 2-8 cup coffee percolator, another coffee machine (Mr. Coffee type) AND a giant 60 cup percolator. 

I offered any or all to my children via a group text, but had no takers so they'll go to charity tomorrow. 

It was too hot to do much more rooting around in the garage (over 100°), but I spied plenty of things that are begging to be organized, tossed or donated.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Heading up north to get a massage today. Managed to finish off a bottle of Prosecco last night. Was going to have my normal glass, or two, and the next thing you know it was all gone. So moving a little slow this morning.


----------



## dobielvr

Ken N Tx said:


> Staying indoors again!!!


This looks like my weather forecast next week!

Watered the byard early this morning..6.30am.  Have the dishwasher loaded, just need to start it.
Have a few things to put away, and I'm done for the day.  Too hot!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> is it hot there ?


Yes, Holly quite warm at 86f. Clouds are forming, but the news says it won't rain until tomorrow.

We are in a drought and asked to voluntarily not water lawns and to conserve.


----------



## RadishRose

I did go out for groceries. It's very humid. I put it all away and now I have to walk my precious doggie. I just mircowaved a small sweet potato to share with her.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Yes, Holly quite warm at 86f. Clouds are forming, but the news says it won't rain until tomorrow.
> 
> We are in a drought and asked to voluntarily not water lawns and to conserve.


we're set for 104 deg f tomorrow... right now I've got the sprinklers on my yellow parched lawn


----------



## CinnamonSugar

So had a weird (for me) experience today….  

Decided to get outside this afternoon and headed over to the “Founder’s Memorial park,” which is a small, tree-shaded park in the center of town with monuments for or tombstones of people from when the Americus was founded (mid-1800’s mainly)
(I enjoy trying to decipher old tombstone inscriptions)

Anyway, on the way in there was a jar of spaghetti sauce and a water-filled plate on the bench and brickwork just inside the entrance.  I didn’t really pay it any mind but as I strolled around, I realized there was piles clothing on some of the benches, garbage bags (with who-knows-what) tucked between some of the tombs and on the way out I realized there was more clothing draped over some of the thick limbs of a bush, arranged as though they were being dried after washing.   More stuff on the ground under the clothes.  

ok so if I was in Seattle, this wouldn’t surprise me at all but it’s unusual here in this small town. I admit I felt uncomfortable… like, what, the boogey-man is going to jump out of the bushes? So a homeless person is setting up housekeeping in a local park (?) Not sure how I feel about that. 

just musing …


----------



## hollydolly

Yep sounds like some very untidy homeless person is setting up home, if not more than One...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Yep sounds like some very untidy homeless person is setting up home, if not more than One...


Yes, besides the things I mentioned there was also a small box of crayons and a plastic container of chocolate pudding….  I hope there’s not a child involved in all this.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yes, besides the things I mentioned there was also a small box of crayons and a plastic container of chocolate pudding….  I hope there’s not a child involved in all this.


ye... however ironically enough I was watching a Youtube video just a couple of nights ago, about the Tent people of the USA.. and some of the women had colouring books and pens... for them.. not for kids.. one woman explained that it's the only 'free'' entertainment she can have ..she sat colouring in, the whole time she was being interviewed


----------



## Shalimar

*How does one dry their clothes in a tidy fashion under such circumstances? *


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Shalimar said:


> *How does one dry their clothes in a tidy fashion under such circumstances? *


----------



## StarSong

Came home from several hours at a local beach with my out-of-town niece and her friend.  It was lovely - perfect weather.  Had lunch, strolled around, the girls walked the beach, stopped for ice cream and then came home.  It was a very nice day.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> I had an interesting night. Around 12:45 a.m., the dog came into my room with his head tilted all the way to the left, and he could walk well - his legs were not moving correctly at all. My daughter immediately called an emergency vet, while I held Aidan. We finally left to take him to the e-vet at 1, got there at 2:15 (the closest vet). Aidan suddenly started acting like his normal self at the beginning of the trip. He whined a lot. He's only ever gone to the e-vet late at night, and I am sure he knew where we were going. Plus we've been to this e-vet before. The vet thought maybe he'd been poisoned, but we knew that wasn't the case.
> 
> In the end, the vet thought maybe he had an ear infection, because such quick recovery wouldn't have happened had a brain problem been involved. So we got antibiotics, which also work for a skin infection he has every summer. Vet offered to do a full workup, but our vet is right down the street, and we will go to her if this happens again.
> 
> We got home at 4:15. Our vet has a more expensive emergency clinic, but they closed at midnight. And now it is time to take my son to work.
> 
> I'm very thankful my dog is okay! And that no deer ran in front of the car while my daughter was taking us to the vet. It was a long trip, tons of sharp curves in country roads, and farms everywhere. And pitch dark (no street lights).


I have had way too many of those trips in my life, ususally not at night. Mine prefer to get sick on the weekend.  Scares the crap out of you, doesn't it.  Last time, my little girl would not come in out of the heat.  She was just too busy chasing squirrels and is so fast I can't catch her.  I was out there waving cheese in one hand and a chicken leg in the other, she just started walking like a drunk person and fell over.  Off we went to emergency, yes, dogs can have a heat stroke.  They pumped her full of fluid and she came home fine.  I am just grateful to have a per ER close.!


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> wouldn't it be easier just to go to the fishmonger... ?


Absolutely, but a lot less fun.


----------



## Alligatorob

Just got back from fishing, one of my most productive trips.  Two of us fishing caught 450 pounds, after processing we ended up with about 250 lbs of frozen filets to spilt between us.  The freezer is quite full.  About half halibut, then ling cod, salmon and an assortment of smaller rock fish.  We hit the British Columbia limit on everything by mid morning the third day and had to quit early.


----------



## dseag2

We went to see Kinky Boots today.  I think this is the fourth time we've seen it, but it is so funny and has a really poignant message about diversity and acceptance.


----------



## Blessed

All I can say is WOW, never seen that kind of fishing up close.  I would have fainted watching that big of a fish coming out of the water.  Is that your son with you?


----------



## Alligatorob

Pinky said:


> That is a *whole *lot of driving!


Way too much, spent more time behind the wheel than fishing!  Put over 2,400 miles on my truck

Scenery in BC was incredible, an amazing place.  Had to cross 500 miles or so of boring high desert to get to the coast, that wasn't so good.  It was my first time, so I did appreciate the scenery, but might fly if I do it again.  Not sure if I could get all the fish home on a plane. 

Fished out of Port Hardy, might consider flying to Victoria and renting a car, the 5 or 6 hour drive up Vancouver Island to Port Hardy.  Pretty much the whole length top to bottom was well worth doing again.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just been out in the garden lying on the lounger under the parasol  listening to my podcasts on my headphones.. ..I could only take 30 minutes..it's just too hot...    back in now for some blasts from my fans


----------



## katlupe

This morning I already started my keto yogurt in the Instant Pot. Next I will make keto coleslaw. I woke up to hear rain hitting my air conditioner. That has stopped now. Planning on cleaning my bathroom after I finish my last cup of coffee. Then I will take a shower and figure out the rest of my day. Funny, it does not seem like a Monday to me. 

Yesterday I cut Rabbit's claws so have figured out a good way to do it. I usually leave him on the floor and bend over to do it so can only do a few at a time. Now I am putting him on my computer chair so he is up higher. At first he liked it because it was a new place but then he realized I was clipping his claws. He didn't like it but there was nothing he could do. I had the power this time. Not him.


----------



## Jackie23

I've watered one section of my yard this morning, came in for coffee, I have one more flower bed to water then off to get a pedicure and then back home before the big heat sets in.
Monday good wishes for all.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm such a slug! Didn't roll out of bed until 6am. That makes up for getting up at 3am yesterday.

Today is a day off so my intention is to prep and seed a little more of the area where I'm going to try to grow Bermuda grass. Key word: intention. That road to hell is getting paved little by little   Gotta get myself together and get out there while it's still cool and that part of the lawn is still shady.

There's also a trip to Kohl's to spend my Kohl's cash or whatever it's called, a stop at Publix for a gallon of sweet tea (it's better than what I can make at home), a fly-by to Aldi because my stash of chocolate is almost gone (heaven forfend!), and a stop to get a mega millions ticket so I can win something over $500 million bucks tomorrow night.

The rest of the day will be spent figuring out how to allocate the $500 million bucks or however much will be left after taxes. Whatever it is, I'm sure I can limp along on it.

Y'all stay cool today. We don't need anybody suffering from heat exhaustion or heat stroke.


----------



## Buckeye

Taking my SO to her primary care doctor this morning to see what they can do about her constant pain.  then the usual errands.


----------



## Medusa

Tele-visit with my psychologist and a shift at the horse rescue.  ... Which may be the exact same answer I gave the last time I addressed this question. I do other things on other days.   Really, there's other stuff.


----------



## Lee

Rain, beautiful wonderful rain.....we finally got a good soaking and more called for today. I can hear the farmers cheering, they were getting worried.

So will stay in today, read and ponder.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Rain, beautiful wonderful rain.....we finally got a good soaking and more called for today. I can hear the farmers cheering, they were getting worried.
> 
> So will stay in today, read and ponder.


I cannot wait for it to rain... desperate for rain here, the grass is almost white and crispy  ...surprised we haven't had a hose-pipe ban yet...


----------



## Medusa

Lee said:


> Rain, beautiful wonderful rain.....we finally got a good soaking and more called for today. I can hear the farmers cheering, they were getting worried.
> 
> So will stay in today, read and ponder.


Sounds like a lovely, peaceful day.


----------



## Alligatorob

Depacking and cleaning up, lot less fun than fishing...


----------



## Sliverfox

@Medusa,, Horse rescue  sounds interesting.
Care to  tell us more about what all happens?


----------



## Sliverfox

Moving  slowly this morning , I thought I got a goods night's rest.

We didn't attempt a long  drive  yesterday.
Stayed home ,,picked up rotisserie chicken & coleslaw from  grocery  for  dinner.

Probably pick  off what meat is left ,,make chicken & biscuits  for  lunch.


----------



## Medusa

Sliverfox said:


> @Medusa,, Horse rescue  sounds interesting.
> Care to  tell us more about what all happens?


Nice of you to ask.  

It's literally taking caring of the horses: feeding, watering, checking for injury, cleaning out fields and barns, grooming (when we have time while the horses are eating).  Then it's washing out buckets and feeding pans, turning the horses out and moving to the next field. 

I'm making it sound like a lot of work and it is, but it's also amazingly, wonderfully gratifying and, for me, a healing magic for my entire being - just being in the company of these magnificent creatures (these are giant drafts, mostly) and enjoying every minute of it, (whether my hips are screaming or not). 

At this point, if my husband found a horse for me (we've talked about a lease before), wherein I could simply visit the one horse, care for him, hang out with him, etc., I would still be thinking about the horses at the rescue and needing to be there with them.  They need help and _I need to help them_. 

It's too late; I know them now and I'm hopelessly lost.  They've got me.  ♥


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Just got back from fishing, one of my most productive trips.  Two of us fishing caught 450 pounds, after processing we ended up with about 250 lbs of frozen filets to spilt between us.  The freezer is quite full.  About half halibut, then ling cod, salmon and an assortment of smaller rock fish.  We hit the British Columbia limit on everything by mid morning the third day and had to quit early.


How will you keep the fish frozen throughout the long, hot drive back home?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I cannot wait for it to rain... desperate for rain here, the grass is almost white and crispy  ...surprised we haven't had a hose-pipe ban yet...


I fully understand this.    

Today is our last full day hosting our teenage guests... the girls fly home tomorrow. We'll take them out for a nice Mexican food lunch but otherwise will likely be an at-home day since it's supposed to be a blistering 99° this afternoon.


----------



## Medusa

StarSong said:


> I fully understand this.
> 
> Today is our last full day hosting our teenage guests... the girls fly home tomorrow. We'll take them out for a nice Mexican food lunch but otherwise will likely be an at-home day since it's supposed to be a blistering 99° this afternoon.


Lucky girls; the Mexican food in LA is outstanding.


----------



## StarSong

Medusa said:


> Lucky girls; the Mexican food in LA is outstanding.


Very true!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wellll. I planted Bermuda seed on Saturday, and this morning I saw a few teeny tiny shoots popping up! I planted more in another area this morning.

DD and I went to Aldi to replenish the chocolate supply. Really, that's all we went there for. Just some chocolate. $50+ later... The stop at Publix was just for sweet tea, and believe it or not, that's all I got unless y'all count picking up the mega millions ticket. DD waited in the car. If she'd been in the store with me, there'd have been a whole cart full of stuff!

I just planted the gomphrena that followed us home yesterday. Actually, planted it in a pot at the top of the garden (garden is on a slope) where I can see it from the patio.

This afternoon there's that trip to Kohl's on the agenda. I hope they have something besides the socks that I need. To tell the truth, I hope they have something to spend my "free" money on. Come to think of it, what would that be? I have clothes that I hardly ever wear! Maybe they have some high-waist skinny jeans in my size. Or high-waist skinny capris.

Back to work tomorrow. Baking is a lot more fun than raking up old dead fescue and planting Bermuda seed.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Picked up our new car from the dealer.  First thing we did was to figure how to work the A/C.  Not a thing you need very often in Scotland.


----------



## hollydolly

I spent the morning doing very little.. 105 deg ...but I did get the webs brushed down, and some branches cut back to give me access to the rear of the hedging..

Early afternoon I drove over to the next town park  and lakes.. , there's also a creek running through it, and walked the whole circuit of the park and lakes...







Here are how people who have no outdoor space..who live in apartments .. are keeping themselves cool in this heat..


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> This morning I already started my keto yogurt in the Instant Pot. Next I will make keto coleslaw. I woke up to hear rain hitting my air conditioner. That has stopped now. Planning on cleaning my bathroom after I finish my last cup of coffee. Then I will take a shower and figure out the rest of my day. Funny, it does not seem like a Monday to me.
> 
> Yesterday I cut Rabbit's claws so have figured out a good way to do it. I usually leave him on the floor and bend over to do it so can only do a few at a time. Now I am putting him on my computer chair so he is up higher. At first he liked it because it was a new place but then he realized I was clipping his claws. He didn't like it but there was nothing he could do. I had the power this time. Not him.


To clip my little dogs nails, I lay a towel over the top of the washing machine, High enough where I don't have to bend.  The brightest light in the house. Them I have a bag of dog treats, these kind of sticks that take a little chewing.  It helps keep them distracted during the clipping.  I don't know why they give me such trouble.  When they are done they always prancing around just like they got a new pair of shoes.


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Not sure if I could get all the fish home on a plane.


you might if you catch flying fish!


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> To clip my little dogs nails, I lay a towel over the top of the washing machine, High enough where I don't have to bend.  The brightest light in the house. Them I have a bag of dog treats, these kind of sticks that take a little chewing.  It helps keep them distracted during the clipping.  I don't know why they give me such trouble.  When they are done they always prancing around just like they got a new pair of shoes.


Critters don't like their nails cut for some reason. I guess the same reason I close my eyes when my foot doctor uses that grinder on my toe nails.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I can't believe how much I got done today...half of it before the sun even came up.  Got up around midnight after falling asleep unbeknownst to myself.   I balanced my check books, rotated (food) stock as well as the meds and eye drops in my emergency bag, labeled a couple of items, reorganized some supplies in the storage closet and our studio (which has become a catch all for stuff). I made my two prayers then ate breakfast.

After taking another nap I mended a slip, reorganized my T-shirt and blouse drawers, ironed a couple of T-shirts, loaded and ran the countertop dishwasher after which I was finally able to relax and watch T.V.


----------



## RadishRose

Capt Lightning said:


> Picked up our new car from the dealer.  First thing we did was to figure how to work the A/C.  Not a thing you need very often in Scotland.


Good luck with your new car Capt!


----------



## Blessed

Today has beem all about prep of food for the week.  When it is this hot I don't like to cook so much.  Made barbeque pork, baked chicken, mashed potatos, cole slaw, baked beans, macaroni and cheese and a big bowl of salad.

So nice just to go pull out the preference of the day, added benefit, just a few dishes to do each day. Also makes the son happy when he comes by, why is it the first things he does on arrival, open the frig?  Cracks me up every time.


----------



## HoneyNut

I saw the movie 'Thor' today, it was highly entertaining (tho briefly a little sad near the end).  I'm certain I didn't recognize/catch all the references, but I recognized enough to find it very funny.

In the afternoon I finally (after two months of waiting for them to unlock my account) got an email from TreasuryDirect that I could use my account, then apparently the website crashed right after they sent the email, and it was down all afternoon and evening, tho it finally came up late tonight.  I felt great sympathy for their software/operations people, and I even anxiously checked the Treasury and IRS sites that I supported until my retirement (they were up, whew - relief that my old teammates would not be having a bad day!).  But anyway I now finally got to submit an order for those i-bonds that are paying a high interest rate.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping day today.  Off to Fraserburgh (AKA, The Broch) and we'll see how much we can cram into the boot of the new wagon.
I've sprained something in my right ankle and it hurts like mad.  Hopefully a cold compress and some painkillers will allow me to hobble round the shops.
It cooled sufficiently to allow us to sleep well last night with the window open.  Mrs. L said I should close it in case the neighbours roosters started crowing at 4 a.m.   As it happened, I was woken by a car driving past at 3:30, so I closed the window then.

Temps are pleasant at the moment.  Forecast to be 25-27C here but lower at the coast.  Heavy rain forecast this evening - the garden needs it.


----------



## Furryanimal

Currently sat in the shade in the garden listening to Radio Caroline watching the sparrows have mud baths and the bees busy collecting pollen and hoping the thunderstorms in the West Country stay there.
The moon is visible.


----------



## Mizmo

My apartment has the built in above the stove style microwave  and it is too high for me to work with safely so have to shop for countertop model.  While they do save counter space they are not ideal for everyone especially if you are a little on the short side, old with achy arms and for me with one debilitated hand. 

It will take away a lot of counter space but I don't cook much any more and the microwave has become my best friend in the kitchen in the past year or so.

 So I am off out this morning for an hour or so before it gets too hot to see what is available in the local shops . Thunder storms again this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk this morning around 6:15,walked 2 times around our  community garden circle after I watered  the plants/ flowers in our garden.The temp was 73 felt a bit humid with the breeze
My friend,Mary&I are going on our weekly'road trip' to Target,I'm looking for a new toaster
This afternoon, I'm going with my 'movie buddy',Alexei  we're seeing'Mrs Harris Goes To Paris'. This will be the 1st time since 2020 I've been in a movie theatre.The last time we saw a movie together was in 2019
For those of you who are new to SF forum,Alexei is younger son of my close friends, Marcia&Dave,we started going to the movies together in 2014 when he was a junior in college.It was Marcia's idea because she knew  we both loved going to movies, we went when his schedule permitted.He has BAF from Niagara Univ, appeared in couple local theatre productions, very talented guy. He's now going for his Masters in special education . Its a wonderful friendship, love him like a younger brother{he's 33}He provides the transportation,I buy the tickets,looking forward to this


----------



## Jackie23

Trash to the road, watered 30 min....now having my coffee.
Yesterday had a pedicure, bought dog food, yes I'm dog sitting... again...sometime today I need to clean off my desk as it has 2 months worth of papers that need filing.  Forecast is for the next two days is 109 temperature.
Stay cool folks.


----------



## hollydolly

You're not going to believe this y'all... but for the last hour I've been out in the garden in 102 degrees...re-varnishing my wooden garden chairs and table... It'll take 5 minutes to dry in this heat, and I'll get a second coat on soon. Don't worry, I had my big floppy  hat on.. and I was working under the big Parasol..but BOY is it HOT!!! ... my laundry is just about finished, so I'll fetch that out  and get it dried.. I have to wash clothes every day in this heat..strip the bed.. wash everything I've been wearing.. it's a PITA.... anyway just having an Ice Cold Orange juice at the moment..


----------



## Pepper

I'm taking Access A Ride both ways to my son.  We will pick up my grandson from school and probably use my son's rooftop pool.  We could go to a park/playground so my grandson can go crazy in the sprinklers, but it's too hot for me to do all that walking to and fro.  We'll have dinner together and I'll take AAR back.  Hope they don't drive me nuts today, cause I don't want them ruining my day!

I'm having trouble walking, I need new leg stents, but that will be in August, as I let it get too far.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm taking Access A Ride both ways to my son.  We will pick up my grandson from school and probably use my son's rooftop pool.  We could go to a park/playground so my grandson can go crazy in the sprinklers, but it's too hot for me to do all that walking to and fro.  We'll have dinner together and I'll take AAR back.  Hope they don't drive me nuts today, cause I don't want them ruining my day!
> 
> I'm having trouble walking, I need new leg stents, but that will be in August, as I let it get to far.


pepper, I'm confused, just yesterday on here I was told the children in NY are off school for summer break from June until September..


----------



## Pepper

It's private (public to you missy!) school.


----------



## Sliverfox

Up early ,, did morning routine.
Sat & talked with hubby.
He was waiting of  a phone   call from  person who said   he would  help pull  the water pump in   our other lot.

No phone  call , so he's off doing odd jobs around our property.

Got  problem with Mac who  has discovered squirrels, chipmunks & wood chucks.

If the house  doors  don't  close quickly, he's out & running from trees to  woodchuck holes.
Does not want to come when we call him.  

With chipmunks  they could run across the  busy road.


----------



## Em in Ohio

About to ride with Daughter and Great-Grandson's to 'half-way' spot to give babies back to their mother.  /-;
It's a couple hours drive both ways, but I am anxious to see the babies reaction to the reunion with mom.  It's been thrilling to have them, but I'm exhausted!  I guess this is why 72 year old women can't give birth to children!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Shopping day today.  Off to Fraserburgh (AKA, The Broch) and we'll see how much we can cram into the boot of the new wagon.
> I've sprained something in my right ankle and it hurts like mad.  Hopefully a cold compress and some painkillers will allow me to hobble round the shops.
> It cooled sufficiently to allow us to sleep well last night with the window open.  Mrs. L said I should close it in case the neighbours roosters started crowing at 4 a.m.   As it happened, I was woken by a car driving past at 3:30, so I closed the window then.
> 
> Temps are pleasant at the moment.  Forecast to be 25-27C here but lower at the coast.  Heavy rain forecast this evening - the garden needs it.


hope your ankle gets better soon,, probably not a good idea to walk on it tbf... can you please send the rain down here..I'm begging you...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> It's private (public to you missy!) school.


funny...it works the other way around here... Public  schools ( that's private schools to you Americans, and Pepper already knows)... and Universities and colleges break up much earlier than Comprehensive schools..


----------



## Sassycakes

So far it's 10 am and I  have been on the telephone since I woke up at 8 am. I have been trying to straighten out Doctors appts coming up next week. I wish ai could take a nap.


----------



## Hawk

I;ve been sleeping rather poorly last few days...but what the heck, will sometime in future be asleep forevver!!! Today doing nuthing but stayin cool, temp is in 80's already and expected to be near 100d if not higher, and for the next week also...need some rain but whateverr...my tinnitus is terrible this week, so
at least I have that to complain about...have no plans at all!!!


----------



## StarSong

Em in Ohio said:


> About to ride with Daughter and Great-Grandson's to 'half-way' spot to give babies back to their mother.  /-;
> It's a couple hours drive both ways, but I am anxious to see the babies reaction to the reunion with mom.  It's been thrilling to have them, but I'm exhausted!  I guess this is why 72 year old women can't give birth to children!


My niece and her BFF are flying home right now.  

Between watching our infant grandson for a week while our daughter-in-law recovered from Covid and the two teenage girls arriving the next day to spend a week with us, I'm more than ready for my house to settle back to just DH and me. 

Since it's going to be another hot day, I'll concentrate on laundry, setting the house aright, and other calm, indoor activities.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> funny...it works the other way around here... Public  schools ( that's private schools to you Americans, and Pepper already knows)... and Universities and colleges break up much earlier than Comprehensive schools..


Most schools, whether public and private, break for the summer.  Some offer special enrichment or recreational programs, daycare, or other student opportunities during summer breaks.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Most schools, whether public and private, break for the summer.  Some offer special enrichment or recreational programs, daycare, or other student opportunities during summer breaks.


yes I wasn't disputing that.. of course all schools break for summer..only I was told yesterday that schools in NY close between June and September for summer break...

Here they break up this week.. and return the first week of September


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes I wasn't disputing that.. of course all schools break for summer..only I was told yesterday that schools in NY close between June and September for summer break...
> 
> Here they break up this week.. and return the first week of September


Now I understand what you mean.  I can't say what happens in NY, but many CA (public and private) schools are open for the aforementioned types of programs over summer break.  The regular school term is over though.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had my DD on the phone talking me through how to Pair my new Bluetooth  headphones with the bluetooth on my  Iphone.. didn't take more than a couple of minutes, so I'll remember in future how to do it. In the past it was always o/h who did all the techy stuff for me..


----------



## Don M.

We did our weekly grocery shopping this morning, before the oppressive afternoon heat arrived.   It looks like we'll be near or over 100 for the next several days.  Per the "new normal", I saw several items that have gone up in price in just the past week, but at least the gas price has come down a few cents.


----------



## Sliverfox

Fixed  lunch,, than took a nap.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It has rained all day. Yup. All day. @hollydolly I'd love to share with you! Our temp has gone down to a blessedly cool 79F. Ahhhh. And we needed rain badly. My flowers have their little faces turned up to the sky and are grateful for the drinks. And DD is grateful for the break to her water bill.

Supervisor decided to take a mental health day. It would have been nice if he'd given me a heads up! I didn't know until our part-timer turned up at 8:30. Grrr. Knowing ahead of time is a big help in making a plan (aka "hatching a plot"  ) for the best way to get the work done. Honestly! Every morning I go in and start playing Beat the Clock. Sure hope he turns up tomorrow.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> *Supervisor decided to take a mental health day. It would have been nice if he'd given me a heads up!* I didn't know until our part-timer turned up at 8:30. Grrr. Knowing ahead of time is a big help in making a plan (aka "hatching a plot"  ) for the best way to get the work done. *Honestly! Every morning I go in and start playing Beat the Clock. Sure hope he turns up tomorrow.*


@Georgiagranny - You need a raise!


----------



## hollydolly

20 minutes ago and it keeps climbing...


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> I'm sure Bea would love a raise LOL>. but it's Georgiagranny doing all the work..


Ooops, lol! Fixed. Thanks, Hols.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Bella, just got one, but it didn't have anything to do with me. That is, nothing personal! There's no such thing as a merit raise; the union decrees when and how much raises will be.


----------



## Just Jeff

hiraeth2018 said:


> . just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement!


Last evening I got a call from a good friend I never met or talked to before.    Made my week,  hopefully longer ....
This week we/my son and I/  might get a hen and two baby chicks ....   an experiment to see if they can survive in my son's yard....


----------



## Pappy

This morning I took my walk as the sun started to rise. Had to be at VA at 1pm for PT session. Stopped on way back and brought coffee home to enjoy in our cool home. About and hour ago, a bad storm went through. High winds, hail and heavy rain. That my day folks.


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> My apartment has the built in above the stove style microwave and it is too high for me to work with safely so have to shop for countertop model. While they do save counter space they are not ideal for everyone especially if you are a little on the short side,


Even if I weren’t short, I wouldn’t have the over-the-stove microwave.  Hate, hate, hate them.  There a source of burns.  When our house was being built I had the plan changed and had a built-in area for the microwave.


----------



## MickaC

Dragging my butt again today, due to the storm through the nite, I didn’t have the problem…..my Micki did…..scared of storms, she either parks in the bathroom, or her butt is glued to me, she did both last nite…..so, being a good dog mom…..trying to do the calming thing.
Was going to pick up all the mess from last nite in the front yard, but, the gales are still blowing, so leave it till tomorrow, when there’s even more twigs and branches to pick up.
Showers off and on, so did inside stuff.
Looking forward to a full nites’ sleep.


----------



## Jules

Laundry and had my morning walk in the afternoon.  Also went to a thrift store for retail therapy.  It kept me amused even if I only bought one thing.  Guess it’s time to head back to the old computer and start scanning photos.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Even if I weren’t short, I wouldn’t have the over-the-stove microwave.  Hate, hate, hate them.  There a source of burns.  When our house was being built I had the plan changed and had a built-in area for the microwave.


I agree wholeheartedly. When I see those micros over the stove..it's like a disaster plays out in my minds eye... I would never in a zillion years have it over the stove.. in fact I would never have a microwave anywhere up high.. 

I know they take up space on the counter, but they're much safer to use there..


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Even if I weren’t short, I wouldn’t have the over-the-stove microwave.  Hate, hate, hate them.  There a source of burns.  When our house was being built I had the plan changed and had a built-in area for the microwave.


I hear you….here the place for the microwave is set in above a pantry cupboard…..I must be getting shorter…..at first , the height was ok, but a year ago, I put it on the counter…..was needing to use a little step stool where it was…..thought that may turn into a little accident.
So many things are not made for short people.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, when I’m looking at homes for sale and see features I like, I save the photos.  I saved this one because it’s so darn stupid.  Who would put a microwave way up there?  This was a multi $million home.  

I


----------



## Hawk

In North Kansas City MO just 15miles from me Police
Officer shot and killed while doing a traffic stop......


----------



## Trila

I went to the dentist today and was treated like royalty... they gave me my new crown. 

The doctor who fixed my wrist, has an office about 1⁄2 a block from my dentist. So, after the dentist, I went over there to talk to somebody about the pain I've been having. My doctor was not in but I did see his nurse.  She took a look at my arm (at the swelling etc), and told me that what I was experiencing was normal. It will just take time to heal and to stop hurting. Now that I've had it looked at, I feel better to know that there are no serious problems.







 I can't really do anything, it's too hot for me to go outside. So I have been sitting around a lot and reading, including many of the posts here at SF.






 to everyone! 

---


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, when I’m looking at homes for sale and see features I like, I save the photos.  I saved this one because it’s so darn stupid.  Who would put a microwave way up there?  This was a multi $million home.
> 
> I View attachment 230145


just beyond stupid... or perhaps it's just a show kitchen and they don't actually cook


----------



## Medusa

Jules said:


> Laundry and had my morning walk in the afternoon.  Also went to a thrift store for retail therapy.  It kept me amused even if I only bought one thing.  Guess it’s time to head back to the old computer and start scanning photos.


I haven't done it in a while, but used to enjoy thrift store shopping too.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, when I’m looking at homes for sale and see features I like, I save the photos.  I saved this one because it’s so darn stupid.  Who would put a microwave way up there?  This was a multi $million home.
> 
> I View attachment 230145



That is absolutely ridiculous !....unless of course the owners are of giant stature!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Capt Lightning said:


> Picked up our new car from the dealer.  First thing we did was to figure how to work the A/C.  Not a thing you need very often in Scotland.


Congratualtions on getting a new ride Capt. I know what you mean about having to figure things out. My friend was going through the same thing when she got her new car last year.  I remember having to figure out how to work things when I got my first (and last) new Camry in 1994 and I'm sure things are more complicated now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Wow HD! That you walked in what must've been oppressive heat impresses me. Good for you for getting your walking in. But again I say, please be careful. This heat is literally a killer.  I imagine it must've been a little cooler by the water though, huh? Even looking at those pictures is refreshing.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had good news today -- still free of cancer!

Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.

When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Did some more organizing, finally got items off the dining table which literally is the first thing you see when you walk into the apartment. I Swiffered the floors and got myself ready for my podiatry appointment in the afternoon.  Took an Uber there and had the presence of mind to call my son to ask if he thought he'd be off from work in time to pick me up. Thankfully he was. The doctor is local so on the way home we swung by the Amazon locker to pick up our package. I was tired when I got home, having already been up for more than 15 hours so I wound up eating a snack then taking a long nap. Now I'm going to probably be up until sunrise.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> I had good news today -- still free of cancer!
> 
> Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.
> 
> When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.





WheatenLover said:


> I had good news today -- still free of cancer!
> 
> Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.
> 
> When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.


*Congratulations* on remaining cancer free!


----------



## Jules

@WheatenLover   Can’t ask for better news than being cancer free.


----------



## Patricia

Lee said:


> Rain, beautiful wonderful rain.....we finally got a good soaking and more called for today. I can hear the farmers cheering, they were getting worried.
> 
> So will stay in today, read and ponder.


Having showers here has helped too, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Only a little rain yesterday, so I'll have to water the garden and polytunnel today.  Soft fruit ready to pick and it looks like a bumper crop of gooseberries and black currants.  Forecast is for return to normal temps. - about 17C / 63F
Main task is getting things ready for collecting daughter from airport this evening.


----------



## timoc

*I've just come in* from the garden where I've been sat, in just a pair of shorts, in lovely, lovely rain. 
It's the most wonderful feeling to feel cool again, and, I noticed a few neighbour's curtains twitching.  They are probably thinking that old Tim has lost his marbles..... and they are probably right.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I attended a graveside funeral service.

As I was rummaging around for something suitable to wear I realized how many things I have that I will never wear again for one reason or another.

This morning I’ve been cleaning out my closet and dresser.

I need to work on putting together a simple micro-wardrobe suitable for the few functions I’m likely to attend.

Time to get ready for my walk.

Later I’ll head for the Goodwill and stop for a few groceries.


----------



## hollydolly

Rain is forecast for here this afternoon...I don't have high hopes of there being much of it... woke up to 97.2 in my room this morning... temps outside are lower than previous days thank God, but I wish it would tell my house..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Rain is forecast for here this afternoon...I don't have high hopes of there being much of it... woke up to 97.2 in my room this morning... temps outside are lower than previous days thank God, but I wish it would tell my house..


Good to hear temps are lower. Rain helps, but I don't know how you adapt to 97.2 in your room.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Good to hear temps are lower. Rain helps, but I don't know how you adapt to 97.2 in your room.


yes I'm pleased about the temps dropping.. I've opened every window in the house,  and the back door wide open.... and I've got the fan on in this office room.. and the temps are dropping by 1 deg every hour or so.. but it's still 87.1 in here... ...rain supposedly expected this afternoon


----------



## Lavinia

I'm going to buy myself some out-size cotton t-shirts. I haven't got any and it's the ideal thing in this hot weather.


----------



## hollydolly

Lavinia said:


> I'm going to buy myself some out-size cotton t-shirts. I haven't got any and it's the ideal thing in this hot weather.


I have a few of those.. but I find in these high temps they are still tooooo hot... fine for days when it might be in the 70's.. but not when it's hotter. Instead I wear very lightweight , thin strap loose dresses..  I have 3 of those, and every day I  have them on constant wash and change. I don't go out in them, I have smarter dresses if I wear them outdoors, but generally in this heat I wear these dresses around the house.. and capris' and sleeveless tops when I go out


----------



## katlupe

Today I am waiting for the delivery of my new batteries for my mobility chair. I am hoping I will be able to find a way to get them at least to the elevator. I don't have any idea how heavy they will be. 

Then just normal household chores. Definitely some cooking. Making a cornbread stuffler for breakfast and shrimp scampi for supper. I like to prepare way in advance of when I finally eat. My energy seems to be more in the morning. Especially on hot days, so I usually eat my last meal in the late afternoon. 

Hope you all have a pleasant day and not too hot for you.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Lavinia said:


> I'm going to buy myself some out-size cotton t-shirts. I haven't got any and it's the ideal thing in this hot weather.


Ditto, Lavinia!  Sleeveless long cotton tees are my summer wardrobe.  They are just enough to keep me decent, but not enough to bind or cling - love them!  The one that I'm currently wearing is printed with a quip referring to Dr. Who!


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> I had good news today -- still free of cancer!
> 
> Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.
> 
> When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.


SO HAPPY FOR YOU.


----------



## Jackie23

I wear 100% cotton loose dresses in the summer, very cool and comfortable....nothing defines an old woman like muumuu dresses ...lol
I have a magnolia tree in my yard that is dropping leaves like crazy...so I'm going to rake up leaves for a while this morning....up to 109 again today, tomorrow temps drop to 100.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took my early morning walk around 6:20 which was walking around apt complex twice after I watered plants/flowers in our garden.it was already 75 with slight breeze
In yesterday's post,I mentioned I was looking for a new toaster at Target,did find one for $23
This morning I had a toasted English muffin for breakfast,what a vast improvement from my old one which I bought in 2017
I have no plans today will go mid morning walk around 10 before it gets too hot/humid,forecast is high near 90
I've noticed the older I get,the heat/humidity zaps my energy


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I had good news today -- still free of cancer!
> 
> Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.
> 
> When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.



Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## MickaC

Can hardly contain my excitement for today.
WAITING FOR THE GRASS TO DRY to mow. ‍.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> I wear 100% cotton loose dresses in the summer, very cool and comfortable....nothing defines an old woman like muumuu dresses ...lol
> I have a magnolia tree in my yard that is dropping leaves like crazy...so I'm going to rake up leaves for a while this morning....up to 109 again today, tomorrow temps drop to 100.


never heard of a muumuu dress..had to google it...  this is the type of dress I have on right now..







....


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *I've just come in* from the garden where I've been sat, in just a pair of shorts, in lovely, lovely rain.
> It's the most wonderful feeling to feel cool again, and, I noticed a few neighbour's curtains twitching.  They are probably thinking that old Tim has lost his marbles..... and they are probably right.


I would have sat with you...I enjoy the wonderful gifts that nature gives us!  So I guess I had better start looking for my marbles, too!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Can hardly contain my excitement for today.
> WAITING FOR THE GRASS TO DRY to mow. ‍.


Ha!!!...you should come here.. the grass is so dry.. and so yellow.. you'd need a cheese grater to cut it...


----------



## Bella

So far I've gotten out of bed.  Made coffee.  Watered the azaleas and my garden.  Now I'm going to decide on what to have for breakfast. Don't rush me.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> So far I've gotten out of bed.  Made coffee.  Watered the azaleas and my garden.  Now I'm going to decide on what to have for breakfast. Don't rush me.


good Lord woman... be ashamed.. it's 2.45pm....


----------



## Geezer Garage

Up and out with the dog at seven, having coffee now waiting for the kids to come up for breakfast. Then back to work on his new engine. Highs here have been mid 80's, and the shop never gets over 70, so pretty comfy. My heart goes out to all of you suffering the high temps.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 3.15pm..the sun is shining.. there's absolutely no sign of the predicted  rain.. but apparently thunder storming in other parts of the country..  I have literally done almost nothing today... made cheese on toast for lunch.. brought the bins in from the kerb.. and that's all.. and I'm not liking this... I'm itching to find something to do...


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> never heard of a muumuu dress..had to google it...  this is the type of dress I have on right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


That's a really cute dress. I've never been to Hawaii but in the 80's I had a co-worker who went and with her husband, they went to a formal event. She wore a traditional muumuu dress. She said in Hawaii they are considered also formal wear.


----------



## Lee

I was out picking snap peas, yellow beans and green beans at 7am to beat the heat. Took the whole lot in and steamed them for the freezer.

Now trying to decide whether or not to pull some sunflowers that escaped my notice.....eyesight must be going.....the one is 3 feet tall and counting.


----------



## StarSong

Today is going to be very rough. 

As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.

The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


----------



## Jules

This will be a very long day @StarSong.  You know you’re doing the right thing.  What a good idea to have a visiting pet.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened poor. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


You are giving him a last gift of love, as difficult as it is. In days to come, I hope you find some comfort in the fact he was with you as long as he has, and gave him the best life he could have. 

Sending love and comfort to you and your DH


----------



## Chet

I got groceries this morning and it was already too hot and humid. I'm not sure about the rest of the day. I don't like hanging around the house all day, so I might just go for a ride to the state park; find some shade and people watch.

Yesterday I took a ride up the mountain to a long established (mid 1800's) orchard, and bought some fresh plums and cherries. I used a $6 food voucher from the Agency on Aging. Three more left. Their fruit is absolutely the best and of course local. Later there will be peaches but timing matters when you buy them. They don't keep long. Later in the season it's apples. Honey Crisp are very popular.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened poor. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


horribly emotional day for you today Star... most of us have been through it including you, yourself.. it never, ever gets any less heartbreaking... lots of love to him as he passes over Rainbow bridge, and meets up with our pets who have already gone there...


----------



## Pepper

I'm so sorry @StarSong.  Yes, it will be a really bad day for you.  My tearful condolences.  No more words, just hugs.


----------



## hollydolly

This afternoon I found something to do... I foam washed the upholstery foot stool......I have leather sofa, and only the footstool is upholstery... and I don't think I've cleaned it since I've had it.. so I took it outside and gave it a good clean with DR Beckmanns'.. and surprisingly there was hardly any dirt to come off.. but it's all refreshed now anyway..

I'm just waiting for my KFC..chicken balls to be ready for dinner which are baking in the oven.. gonna have them with Potato Salad..


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I'm just waiting for my KFC..chicken balls to be ready for dinner which are baking in the oven.. gonna have them with Potato Salad..


Where I'm from, I guess we'd call them mountain oysters ... never knew chickens had balls!


----------



## WheatenLover

I got up half an hour ago. I've made coffee and logged in here. I feel sort of sluggish - not fully on the ball yet!


----------



## Bella

Bella said:


> So far I've gotten out of bed.  Made coffee.  Watered the azaleas and my garden.  Now I'm going to decide on what to have for breakfast. Don't rush me.





hollydolly said:


> *good Lord woman.....be ashamed.. it's 2.45pm*....


Ahem... check the time stamp on my post, MissyQ. It's _not_ 2:45 pm (that's _your_ time).. it's 9:20 am (my time). And I'd already done some chores before breakfast. So there. Don't you have something else to paint?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


I’m so sorry @StarSong


----------



## J-Kat

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m so sorry @StarSong


Such a difficult thing to do.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Bella

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


I know exactly what this feels like @StarSong and I'm so sorry. A {{{{BIG HUG}}}} from me.

Bella


----------



## J-Kat

About to put ingredients for sandwich bread in the bread machine.  I’m too lazy to get dressed and tarted up to go to the grocery store to buy a loaf.  Homemade tastes better anyway.


----------



## JaniceM

A big sigh of relief because work project I finished this morning was approved.. I don't like dealing with new clients because I never know what to expect.
Otherwise, I'm waiting for another Amazon delivery.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I'm just waiting for my KFC..chicken balls to be ready for dinner which are baking in the oven.. gonna have them with Potato Salad..


Chicken balls? No no no! Chickens are females! Those would be _rooster_ balls. I don't think KFC in the US sells them or if they do, it's a well-kept secret

Supervisor came in today. Yay. And guess what???? We have a new full-time person! Yup. Full time. She had been a cashier but had to make a very quick change in the hours she could work...had been working 3-11...and now will be available 7-3 instead. Yippee. Not only available 7-3, no preference for days off so available to work on days when the supervisor and I have days off. 

She's very young...maybe about 22? 23? Anyway, she worked with us this morning. 

I'm over the moon! Let's hope nothing changes and she stays forfreakingever


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Ahem... check the time stamp on my post, MissyQ. It's _not_ 2:45 pm (that's _your_ time).. it's 9:20 am (my time). And I'd already done some chores before breakfast. So there. Don't you have something else to paint?


lol..it was a joke...... nope nothing to paint..I have it all done before you crawl out of your bed..


----------



## Sliverfox

My thoughts are with you StarSong as you say "Good- bye " to a devoted  pet. 

Two years ago hubby & I walked in the door in time to say  final "good-byes" to our dog.

Took  5 months to get another dog.


----------



## Leann

WheatenLover said:


> I had good news today -- still free of cancer!
> 
> Had some cancer tests, did laundry, got a Covid booster, took a nap, ate lunch and dinner, and read a couple of forums. I was at the hospital for 2 hours, on about 3-4 hours of sleep. I was so tired I could barely think straight.
> 
> When I told the pharmacist that I didn't get side effects from the vaccine, she said that was too bad. The side effects show that the immune system is cranking up, and that's a good thing. I didn't know that, and I'm too lazy to check it out.


I am SO SO happy for you, Wheaten Lover. I have my follow-up tests next month to see if I'm cancer-free, too. I think about it much too much as the date for my appointments draws near. I hope to know the feeling of utter joy you must be feeling now. 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Leann

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


I ache for you...I can't imagine how unbearably sad you must be. My fur baby is 9 and I hope to not have to face a similar decision for a long time. 

Please find comfort knowing that you gave your dog a wonderful life, that he knew what is was to be truly loved. And that he gave the same to you in return.


----------



## Trila

StarSong said:


> Today is going to be very rough.
> 
> As some of you know, for the past few years DH & I have propped up our 15-1/2 year old dog with meds, acupuncture and the like. He's gradually become fully deaf and his vision has worsened. When he isn't sleeping he mostly wanders around the house, obviously a bit lost. I could go on to describe his cognitive and physical deficits, but I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> The veterinarian with whom he is most comfortable (our mobile vet) is coming to our house late this afternoon and will put him to sleep with us by his side. I'm weeping at the thought of saying a permanent goodbye to him, but DH & I know that it's past time we do him this final kindness. Our daughter's dog is with us for a couple of days to help soften this terrible loss.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Chicken balls? No no no! Chickens are females! Those would be _rooster_ balls. I don't think KFC in the US sells them or if they do, it's a well-kept secret
> 
> Supervisor came in today. Yay. And guess what???? We have a new full-time person! Yup. Full time. She had been a cashier but had to make a very quick change in the hours she could work...had been working 3-11...and now will be available 7-3 instead. Yippee. Not only available 7-3, no preference for days off so available to work on days when the supervisor and I have days off.
> 
> She's very young...maybe about 22? 23? Anyway, she worked with us this morning.
> 
> I'm over the moon! Let's hope nothing changes and she stays forfreakingever


@Georgiagranny 
I'm sorry to nitpick, but this is a pet peeve of mine....if I don't say something, all of my internal organs will explode!

Chickens are NOT female!  Male chickens are roosters.  Female chickens are hens.  Male and female are _both_ chickens! (Whew!  Thanks for letting me get that out!  I feel better now! LOL)


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila I'll be darned! I thought chickens and roosters were like cows and bulls. Well, not _just_ like them, KWIM!


----------



## Blessed

I am going to the store when it cools down for a few things.  The chicken has already been fried and waiting in the fridge.

I always wondered why some chickens were labeled as fryers and others roasters.  Just the size I guess but I have been known to roast a fryer and fry a roaster, LOL


----------



## MrPants

Here's one I cooked in the Weber Smoker last Sat. @Blessed 
Not sure if was a Fryer or a Roaster but it turned out pretty well & tasted great!


----------



## PamfromTx

Went out to run errands and shopping.  Came home and slept for 3 hours.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Went out to run errands and shopping.  Came home and slept for 3 hours.


goodness.. you must have needed it Pam...


----------



## Bella

Right now I need a drink! I'll have one for you, too, Hols, lol!


----------



## Lee

Off to London hospital today, hubby has an appointment for a TAVI scan, then some other scan and then an appointment with a doctor. 2 hours there 2 hours back and with all the stuff in between it's going to be a long long day.


----------



## Blessed

I am ready to go off to bed at 3:30 am.  I have prepped to make what I call a sausage pie tomorrow.  Pulled the sausage. pie crust and shredded swiss cheese from the freezer, went to the store for a fresh red pepper and heavy cream. Chopped all the peppers and onions, got the mushrooms ready.   It is really a quiche type thing but the recipe calls it Sausage Pie, I think they call it that just to make the men happy to eat it.  Trust me they love it.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> goodness.. you must have needed it Pam...


It was the heat and humidity; I felt so drained but almost accomplished everything I needed to do.  Won't do this again til _December_.   LOL


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning my friends! Not sure what this day will be or what I will get done. Sonny is coming over this afternoon, after his aide leaves, to put my new batteries in my mobility chair. I was worrying about how I was going to dispose of the old ones since I cannot put them in the dumpster. He told me he is taking them to use them (as long as they work) for setting up a 12-volt light on turn three at the go-kart race track that he is a flagman at. 

Just going to stay inside and stay cool today.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Off to London hospital today, hubby has an appointment for a TAVI scan, then some other scan and then an appointment with a doctor. 2 hours there 2 hours back and with all the stuff in between it's going to be a long long day.


jeez 2 hours to get to the hospital.. *ugh*.. hope all goes well Lee..


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a call from my Doctors surgery to tell me they've sent a letter to me on the 19th to arrange a health Check for me.. I don't know why they do this.. but anyway it's free, and I'm not going to turn it down.

Apparently tho' I have to have blood tests done prior to the appointment, and right up until this year we could just walk into the Pathology lab without any appointment, but they changed that in their infinite wisdom.. and now we have to make appointments online, and they're booked up for weeks and months ahead.. ..

Cooler today thank Goodness.. overcast.. and a little breeze coming in the windows... still very hot during the night.

This respite will only last today and tomorrow and then back to high temps again on Saturday


----------



## Pappy

Well, it’s early yet here in Florida, but I know we need to get groceries and a second booster shot for Covid. I’m sure I’ll have to make a coffee run for Thelma. She is a DD addict.
If I have time, I’ll go up to our local chicken farm to see if they sell chicken balls….


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Just had a call from my Doctors surgery to tell me they've sent a letter to me on the 19th to arrange a health Check for me.. I don't know why they do this.. but anyway it's free, and I'm not going to turn it down.
> 
> Apparently tho' I have to have blood tests done prior to the appointment, and right up until this year we could just walk into the Pathology lab without any appointment, but they changed that in their infinite wisdom.. and now we have to make appointments online, and they're booked up for weeks and months ahead.. ..
> 
> Cooler today thank Goodness.. overcast.. and a little breeze coming in the windows... still very hot during the night.
> 
> This respite will only last today and tomorrow and then back to high temps again on Saturday


@hollydolly, dontcha just love communication between health providers (or lack there of)?!  

excuse me while I go get a cup of coffee AKA dial-the-snarkiness-back beverage


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Well, it’s early yet here in Florida, but I know we need to get groceries and a second booster shot for Covid. I’m sure I’ll have to make a coffee run for Thelma. She is a DD addict.
> If I have time, I’ll go up to our local chicken farm to see if they sell chicken balls….


what's a DD in this instance, Pappy ?.... don't waste your time going to the chicken farm.. you 'Merican's ain't got the chicken technology that we have here ..


----------



## hollydolly

@MickaC & @Pepper  why the shocked faces to the post above... ?..it's a joke about my chicken dinner last night..


----------



## Pepper

I'm just amazed at your brazenness @hollydolly!   Dealing with chickens might be what America knows best!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm just amazed at your braziness @hollydolly!   Dealing with chickens might be what America knows best!


It's a JOKE...about Chicken Balls...


----------



## Pepper

Me too!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Me too!


you're a Joke..?.. yep I can agree with that...


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> what's a DD in this instance, Pappy ?.... don't waste your time going to the chicken farm.. you 'Merican's ain't got the chicken technology that we have here ..


Dunking Donuts Holly. If I can get a couple pounds of balls, I’ll deep fry them and serve with red wine.


----------



## MickaC

@StarSong …….There are no words that I would have for you that would make this heartbreaking decision any easier for you and your husband. You are giving him the greatest last gift of love to him. You will never stop missing him and him for you.
I’m feeling you are so blessed to be able to hold him in your arms, in yours and his home for your final good bye.
May he  “ REST IN PEACE. “


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> you're a Joke..?.. yep I can agree with that...


Awww


----------



## StarSong

Thank you, my friends, for your kind, comforting words.  Yesterday was extremely difficult.  It hurt so much that it felt like my heart was pumping tears instead of blood.  Today will be a little better, I hope.  He was a good, sweet boy and we were lucky to have had him in our lives.  

When we adopt pets we know this day is coming but it's excruciating nevertheless.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> you're a Joke..?.. yep I can agree with that...


I read it as Pepper also making a joke about Americans and chickens...


----------



## Sliverfox

Picked some blue berries.
Hope to make a loaf of  blueberry zucchini bread later today.

Hubby wants me to make hand cut French Fries  for  lunch.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Thank you, my friends, for your kind, comforting words.  Yesterday was extremely difficult.  It hurt so much that it felt like my heart was pumping tears instead of blood.  Today will be a little better, I hope.  He was a good, sweet boy and we were lucky to have had him in our lives.
> 
> When we adopt pets we know this day is coming but it's excruciating nevertheless.
> 
> View attachment 230366


Such a precious, beautiful boy .. sending huge hugs to you @StarSong


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thank you, my friends, for your kind, comforting words.  Yesterday was extremely difficult.  It hurt so much that it felt like my heart was pumping tears instead of blood.  Today will be a little better, I hope.  He was a good, sweet boy and we were lucky to have had him in our lives.
> 
> When we adopt pets we know this day is coming but it's excruciating nevertheless.
> 
> View attachment 230366


he looks so much like our little Stanley except Stanley is Black, and he's almost 15 years old.. and got dementia bless his little paws... and sleeps about 23 hours of the day .. ..may he R.I.P that little soul


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I read it as Pepper also making a joke about Americans and chickens...


yes I could tell by the jokey emoticon...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Awww


never make an attack if you don't want it back..and then play the wounded card...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> never make an attack if you don't want it back..and then play the wounded card...


I honestly don't know what you're talking about, and have already forgotten it.  I'm assuming there's a misunderstanding somewhere, but I don't remember, having already forgotten about it, whatever it was.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> Thank you, my friends, for your kind, comforting words.  Yesterday was extremely difficult.  It hurt so much that it felt like my heart was pumping tears instead of blood.  Today will be a little better, I hope.  He was a good, sweet boy and we were lucky to have had him in our lives.
> 
> When we adopt pets we know this day is coming but it's excruciating nevertheless.
> 
> View attachment 230366


----------



## hollydolly

The sun is out.. been out since about 2pm despite the forecast saying it was going to be cloudy all day. It's 75 degrees.. I started washing my windows outside and then remembered it's going to rain tomorrow...supposedly... so I stopped, but I got on the ladders and washed down all the Frames... ,

Afterwards I trimmed back my Rose bushes in the front. They grown so fast in the last month and one stem had reached the second floor windows, and I have no way of pinning it to the house that high up.. so I had no choice but to trim the Roses right down to a more manageable height..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sliverfox said:


> Picked some blue berries.
> Hope to make a loaf of  *blueberry zucchini bread* later today.
> 
> Hubby wants me to make hand cut French Fries  for  lunch.


That sounds *delish* @Sliverfox !!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> The sun is out.. been out since about 2pm despite the forecast saying it was going to be cloudy all day. It's 75 degrees.. I started washing my windows outside and then remembered it's going to rain tomorrow...supposedly... so I stopped, but I got on the ladders and washed down all the Frames... ,
> 
> Afterwards I trimmed back my Rose bushes in the front. They grown so fast in the last month and one stem had reached the second floor windows, and I have no way of pinning it to the house that high up.. so I had no choice but to trim the Roses right down to a more manageable height..


How often do you wash your windows, Holly?


----------



## Jackie23

I'm catching up on household chores....our horrific weather has a glimmer of improving today.....72% chances for rain...oh happy day!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> How often do you wash your windows, Holly?


whenever they need it...   depends on how much rain we might get...why do you ask ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> whenever they need it...   depends on how much rain we might get...why do you ask ?


Just curious because you seem to do a lot of window washing.  Around here people wash the outside of their windows once a year, if that.


----------



## Pepper

I'm doing loads & loads of laundry.  Sheets & blankets.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Just curious because you seem to do a lot of window washing.  Around here people wash the outside of their windows once a year, if that.


Once a year ?... wow !! even in Spain which has the same amount of sunshine as you do.. we had to wash windows a lot because of the wind and dust created in summer... ..and there we had wooden shutters too..

I hate dirty windows.. I like to make sure my windows are clean..

ETA most people around here pay a window cleaner, and he comes around monthly...


----------



## hawkdon

I did the sheets my caregiver took off monday....I know I'm slow...temp is around 92 or something high like that...whatever...I cannot control it....wondering whaat this sudden pain is I've got today in lower right abdomen...oh well,
just another mysterious pain....stocked the groceries yesterday and my goodness the prices !!!! and then i don't want to cook.....miserable ain't I LOLOLOL....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I did the sheets my caregiver took off monday....I know I'm slow...temp is around 92 or something high like that...whatever...I cannot control it....wondering whaat this sudden pain is I've got today in lower right abdomen...oh well,
> just another mysterious pain....stocked the groceries yesterday and my goodness the prices !!!! and then i don't want to cook.....miserable ain't I LOLOLOL....


do pay attention to pain, remember it's your body's way of telling you something is not right... . I know we all get mysterious pains now and again, but they're usually muscular, if this doesn't seem like a muscular pain, keep an eye on it.. don't let it continue for more than a couple of days


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Once a year ?... wow !! even in Spain which has the same amount of sunshine as you do.. we had to wash windows a lot because of the wind and dust created in summer... ..and there we had wooden shutters too..
> 
> I hate dirty windows.. I like to make sure my windows are clean..
> 
> *ETA most people around here pay a window cleaner, and he comes around monthly...*


Wow!  Do they wash the exterior using a high pressure hose or windex and rags?


----------



## Georgiagranny

I got to leave early today. The Suits were going to visit again so all of us were there bright and early along with a cake decorator from another store. Five people? We were tripping over each other! By 9:30 everything that needed doing had been done except for baking more cookies. The Newbie hadn't done cookies yet so I showed her how...not exactly rocket science...and after she got started there was really no need for me to stay. So I didn't. I was outta there by 10:15.

We had the mother of all thunder/rain storms this morning around 6:30. It was so loud that we could actually feel it inside the store.

Supposed to rain all day...suits me fine because there are lots of itty bitty little grass shoots popping up in all the spots where I planted Bermuda last Saturday. Yippee.

Hungry and can't think of anything that I want to eat.

About the window washing. My windows are the kind that can be tilted inward so that it's not necessary to go outside or even climb a ladder if I had a second story. Money well spent!


----------



## Don M.

I went to the barber this morning....another week and I'd need to put the hair up in curlers.  The daytime heat is already oppressive, so it looks like another indoor day.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I'm doing loads & loads of laundry.  Sheets & blankets.


Lots of post-guest laundry here, too.  Sheets and towels in the washer at the moment.


----------



## Chet

I mowed the lawn this morning before it got too hot. It was around 80 F but humid. The 90s are forecasted again and the rest of the week. I hadn't cut it in two weeks because it's been so hot and dry where normally it's around one week. Lawns are turning brown except certain parts of mine. I enjoyed the workout and was in the mood which is not always the case.


----------



## StillLearning

hollydolly said:


> The sun is out.. been out since about 2pm despite the forecast saying it was going to be cloudy all day. It's 75 degrees.. I started washing my windows outside and then remembered it's going to rain tomorrow...supposedly... so I stopped, but I got on the ladders and washed down all the Frames... ,
> 
> Afterwards I trimmed back my Rose bushes in the front. They grown so fast in the last month and one stem had reached the second floor windows, and I have no way of pinning it to the house that high up.. so I had no choice but to trim the Roses right down to a more manageable height..


Hi HollyDolly,

do you have Japanese beetles? They totally destroyed my roses. Yours sound beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly

StillLearning said:


> Hi HollyDolly,
> 
> do you have Japanese beetles? They totally destroyed my roses. Yours sound beautiful.


No.. not that I know of.. at least I've never heard of them.. sorry about your roses, what a shame


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Wow!  Do they wash the exterior using a high pressure hose or windex and rags?


they ( he) uses a high pressure hose system


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> ETA most people around here pay a window cleaner, and he comes around monthly...


Wow.  We pay over $100 for window cleaning and we used to do it twice a year when it was less expensive.  Now it’s just once and a touch up by my husband.  I should add, we pay that when we can even find someone to do it.  I have no idea what they charge for two story homes.  Actually a dangerous job.


----------



## Llynn

Haircut day for me today. Put otherwise, the day where I sit in a chair and listen to my lady barber drone on about all her aches and pains. She drives me crazy but she gives me a good shearing and is quick about it so I keep going back.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Wow.  We pay over $100 for window cleaning and we used to do it twice a year when it was less expensive.  Now it’s just once and a touch up by my husband.  I should add, we pay that when we can even find someone to do it.  I have no idea what they charge for two story homes.  Actually a dangerous job.


The window cleaner here charges £15.00 for 2 storey house, front and back.. once every month.. or  however often you might want him to come, but all my neighbours get him to clean their windows monthly.. I do my own..I'm too tight-fisted pay a window cleaner.. .

I cannot even imagine windows not being cleaned for a year ..or even 6 months


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> The window cleaner here charges £15.00 for 2 storey house, front and back.. once every month.. or  however often you might want him to come, but all my neighbours get him to clean their windows monthly.. I do my own..I'm too tight-fisted pay a window cleaner.. .
> 
> I cannot even imagine windows not being cleaned for a year ..or even 6 months.


Our window cleaner charges £25 for cleaning up to 40 windows, A fair price I would have thought. We also employ an ironing fairy, a gardening fairie(s) They are a husband and wife team, our ironing fairy, is a life saver!


----------



## Blessed

I am not that concerned with the windows.  I just get the power sprayer out and do the windows and the shutters.  They just drip dry.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Our window cleaner charges £25 for cleaning up to 40 windows, A fair price I would have thought. We also employ an ironing fairy, a gardening fairie(s) They are a husband and wife team, our ironing fairy, is a life saver!


Yes that's a good price for 40 windows.. .

I don't buy anything these days that needs ironing. Up until o/h left last year we took everything to the dry cleaners, including  his shirts 14 at a time ( 2 weeks worth) now I don't buy anything for myself that needs ironing.. so that's another expense I don't pay out for ... 

I have a gardener at our property in Spain... that's about all the maintenance that's paid for...


----------



## WheatenLover

Leann said:


> Congratulations!!!!  I am SO SO happy for you, Wheaten Lover. I have my follow-up tests next month to see if I'm cancer-free, too. I think about it much too much as the date for my appointments draws near. I hope to know the feeling of utter joy you must be feeling now.



Wishing you the very best news.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila I'll be darned! I thought chickens and roosters were like cows and bulls. Well, not _just_ like them, KWIM!


@Georgiagranny 

....it's just one of those things that makes me jump up onto my soapbox.  I'm not sure why, maybe I had a traumatic experience involving terminology some time in my life!  BTW: Dio likes to "egg me on" with this subject...he knows that it gets my !!!!


----------



## Leann

WheatenLover said:


> Wishing you the very best news.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Leann

I've been up early every day this week which isn't front page news except I am NOT a morning person. I had appointments or had people at my house doing work, all of which required that I get up by 8:00a. I know, it's laughable. I'm usually in a sound sleep at that time so it's a struggle for me to wake by then. 

So today it was housework, yard work, cooking, walking the dog, doing a rain dance outside (just kidding but honestly, it is just too hot and parched here...we need some rain soon, please), grocery shopping, laundry, etc.  I did this while the plumbers were here today.

I'm getting a storm door installed so the contractor is coming by tomorrow morning (ugh!) to do the final measurements before ordering the door.


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday I went to a different park, but traffic here is so congested and the drivers are terribly undisciplined (or whatever the correct word is for drivers who turn left from a center lane, drive on the lane markings, change two lanes at once, etc), I decided it wasn't worth it, and today went back to the nearest park.  

I am so glad I did because a tree fell in the forest.  It was very exciting, but no one else was around to share the excitement, but wow, the trees here are stupendously tall and it made a whole series of really loud pops (my first thought was 'active shooter!') then tremendous cracking and crashing.  Over pretty quickly.  Very satisfying to have a new experience like that (not that I want it to repeat!).  It was quite far from the path so I was not in any danger.  I really like the forests here, it is kind of like being in a massive cathedral because the trees are so tall and the leaf canopy is very high up, and the shaded forest floor is pretty clear.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I decided to downgrade my Mac operating system (as have many others who have Catalina installed) so I started the backup process with my new 1TB external drive.  Many of the back ups looked nothing at all like I'm used to seeing, in fact some looked like gibberish, so I was adding several things manually to the drive. First I put them in folders by category to streamline the process. This way I'm sure I'll have the files I need.  I also did some digital cleaning...getting rid of obsolete bookmarks, documents and deleting some emails.

In addition, I made a couple of business calls, made chili in my crock pot, finally put away all the clothes in the laundry basket, did more organizing, loaded the dishwasher and continued the process of going through some of my SF threads that I've lost track of so I can react and respond as necessary.


----------



## katlupe

Today I want to take a ride to the Grand Union on my mobility chair. Since I got the new batteries I am eager to use it. 

I need to do laundry. I have another pile of papers to file or eliminate. Working on another blog post and then doing some computer work. My operating system was upgraded last night so going to work on things that may have changed or that are new. Need to get my printer working.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today I want to take a ride to the Grand Union on my mobility chair. Since I got the new batteries I am eager to use it.
> 
> I need to do laundry. I have another pile of papers to file or eliminate. Working on another blog post and then doing some computer work. My operating system was upgraded last night so going to work on things that may have changed or that are new. Need to get my printer working.


LOL..everytime you say you're going to the Grand Union, I think you're going to the Grand Union Canal... near me... 







 I have to stop myself from saying i'll meet you for a drink at the pub on the river..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> LOL..everytime you say you're going to the Grand Union, I think you're going to the Grand Union Canal... near me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop myself from saying i'll meet you for a drink at the pub on the river..


I wish I was!


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm photograhing at the Women's Uefa Euro 2022 Football quarter final between Sweden and Belgium


----------



## MickaC

OneEyedDiva said:


> I decided to downgrade my Mac operating system (as have many others who have Catalina installed) so I started the backup process with my new 1TB external drive.  Many of the back ups looked nothing at all like I'm used to seeing, in fact some looked like gibberish, so I was adding several things manually to the drive. First I put them in folders by category to streamline the process. This way I'm sure I'll have the files I need.  I also did some digital cleaning...getting rid of obsolete bookmarks, documents and deleting some emails.
> 
> In addition, I made a couple of business calls, made chili in my crock pot, finally put away all the clothes in the laundry basket, did more organizing, loaded the dishwasher and continued the process of going through some of my SF threads that I've lost track of so I can react and respond as necessary.


I’m not a computer expert…..but when these upgrades are posted to download…..I’ve been passing them by.
Catalina was one of them.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it has been forecast to rain.. before we go back into high temperatures again tomorrow... but it's past 2pm and no sign of rain at all..

I've been cleaning as usual.. everybody must think I love cleaning..I really don't.. but it has to be done so I just go ahead and get it done.. so today I'm washing all the indoor doormats in the washing machine.. they can't be tumble dried so I'll pull the washing line out and hang them there, and it it rains I'll hang them in the Barn..

The children break up for school holidays today, so this weekend will be the busiest weekend on the roads  as people make their great getaway.. so I won't be able to go far tomorrow.. but I'm hoping I can get to the coast at some point next week

Does anyone here use fragrance wax/oil burners?... I use scented sachets, don't like candles because of the soot, and the danger of them toppling over... but I've been thinking of getting wax burners.. ( not paraffin.. but soy or beeswax).. anyone else got them ?


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> Does anyone here use fragrance wax/oil burners?... I use scented sachets, don't like candles because of the soot, and the danger of them toppling over... but I've been thinking of getting wax burners.. ( not paraffin.. but soy or beeswax).. anyone else got them ?


I used wax a long time ago, now I use an aromatherapy diffuser.


----------



## Bella

Well, I thought I was finally going to get my overhead range hood fan fixed today. The roofing guys managed to screw it up somehow when they installed the new roof. But it ain't gonna happen. Earlier this morning, I got a call from the guy who's supposed to fix it, asking if he could reschedule because he's so backed up with air conditioner breakdowns. He said there are a lot of old folks who need help. I told him it was NP to reschedule and to go help those sweltering old folks. I can wait.

I'm going out to water the azaleas. When I come in, I'll clean the kitchen and then dust and vacuum the living room. Oh, joy!

This afternoon, I'll bake a treat for my cousin, who's coming over tomorrow. 

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Well, I thought I was finally going to get my overhead range hood fan fixed today. The roofing guys managed to screw it up somehow when they installed the new roof. But it ain't gonna happen. Earlier this morning, I got a call from the guy who's supposed to fix it, asking if he could reschedule because he's so backed up with air conditioner breakdowns. He said there are a lot of old folks who need help. I told him it was NP to reschedule and to go help those sweltering old folks. I can wait.
> 
> I'm going out to water the azaleas. When I come in, I'll clean the kitchen and then dust and vacuum the living room. Oh, joy!
> 
> This afternoon, I'll bake a treat for my cousin, who's coming over tomorrow.
> 
> Bella


You should have told him that YOU are an Old folk....


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *You should have told him that YOU are an Old folk....*


Haha, Smartypants!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Got my CPR recert out of the way for another 2 years.  I’ve never had to use the info I’ve learned and I hope I never do— not only do I not want ppl going into cardiac arrest but compressions with a bad back is no joke.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> they ( he) uses a high pressure hose system


That's probably why people here don't do it.  Using a hose to wash windows has been a no-no for many years.  


hollydolly said:


> The window cleaner here charges £15.00 for 2 storey house, front and back.. once every month.. or  however often you might want him to come, but all my neighbours get him to clean their windows monthly.. I do my own..I'm too tight-fisted pay a window cleaner.. .
> 
> I cannot even imagine windows not being cleaned for a year ..or even 6 months


At that price, I'd have it done once a month, too!


----------



## Sliverfox

The Blueberry/zucchini bread I made yesterday is very good.
Found the recipe online @ AVERIE

This morning hubby I  went to Walmart,, got groceries,.
Stopped at library  for some new books  to help past the time inside out of  the heat.

Now I should  vacuum  the floors,, after Mac gets a walk.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well technically it was yesterday since it's now after midnight but by 9:15 a.m. I had:
~reviewed folders and content on the computer to prepare it for a second back up using a different disk
~reorganized some stock to make room for the Walmart.com order that my son picked up the day before
~washed and trimmed my hair
~walked to the Amazon locker to pick up my package
~walked over to the supermarket and got a few items
~took boxes and bottles to the recycle bins after putting away my groceries

I wanted to get out before it got too hot. Glad I did because I was pleasantly embraced by nice breezes almost the entire time I was walking.  I literally wore myself out and after eating lunch, fell asleep at the table. Did some computer stuff, watched a little T.V. and took another long nap from which I woke up at 10:30 p.m.  I'm not planning to do too much today except for some light chores, more purging, exercizing and music. I'm not planning to go out since our heat index is expected to be 102.


----------



## WheatenLover

I took my son to work. Will pick him up at 11. Next, I'm taking my daughter to the closest town with Uber, so she can continue her ride to the airport from there.

Then the fun begins. My daughter has packed everything into 2 medium boxes for mailing, and a 50 pound suitcase. All of her other stuff is still here. So I'm going to sort through it all and toss what is no good and donate the rest. Anything I think she'd have liked to keep, I'll mail to her. I already have to mail her spices because she was worried about the jars breaking. She is moving to California.

The dog will be depressed for 3 days, if her vacation in CA is any indication.

At some point, I am hoping to go to my husband's house and retrieve our dog crate. I want to see how much room is left in the car after the crate goes in, because we are moving, too.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I took my son to work. Will pick him up at 11. Next, I'm taking my daughter to the closest town with Uber, so she can continue her ride to the airport from there.
> 
> Then the fun begins. My daughter has packed everything into 2 medium boxes for mailing, and a 50 pound suitcase. All of her other stuff is still here. So I'm going to sort through it all and toss what is no good and donate the rest. Anything I think she'd have liked to keep, I'll mail to her. I already have to mail her spices because she was worried about the jars breaking. She is moving to California.
> 
> The dog will be depressed for 3 days, if her vacation in CA is any indication.
> 
> At some point, I am hoping to go to my husband's house and retrieve our dog crate. I want to see how much room is left in the car after the crate goes in, because we are moving, too.


Do you have a moving date yet ?


----------



## Trila

Good morning!

We want to beat the heat, and will be leaving for the rink whenever we are done with coffee & breakfast.

I hope you have a magical day!


----------



## Sliverfox

Not much ,, yet.


----------



## Pepper

It'll will be way too hot for me outside just wandering around.  I WILL CLEAN MY WHOLE BATHROOM TODAY AND MOST OF KITCHEN!  YES I WILL.  I hope.


----------



## Mizmo

Well I have been awake since 4am so right now I am planning to get back into bed and  hope Trila's magical wand
 sends me to sleep for a few hours
laters


----------



## Jackie23

I'm not feeling up to par this morning, didn't sleep well last night....we've missed all the rain possibilities that have come and gone....going to take it easy and lie low today.


----------



## hollydolly

I was thinking about going out.. it's sunny.. and a good temperature.. but I just can't be bothered. I have to watch this, because I could easily slip into not going out at all... and the world will go marching on, but anyway today, I'm not going..

I've found a cheap supermarket warehouse online. The idea is they sell various  goods at vastly reduced prices which are near their best before dates ( not use by )... .. so I've just ordered some things to test them out to see what the service is like..


----------



## katlupe

I am getting ready to take a trip out to the dumpster and then will try a walk around the park. I am going to walk around it twice today. On my way in, I will stop at my storage locker and see if there is anything I can bring upstairs to go through to either sell, donate or put in the dumpster. Preparing one package of old photos to send to one of my cousins at the beginning of the month. I know I have to do one cousin at a time or it will be too expensive to send all of them at once. 

I have household chores to do after I come back from my walk. Want to get that done before it gets too hot out. I might take a trip to the Grand Union to pick up a few things for my son. He still has money left in his account and I would rather buy the food then give him the cash. 

Hope you all have a nice Saturday!


----------



## MickaC

Nothing earth crashing….a dismal day outside.
Did get a lot done outside this week.

But……exciting news…..
Just installed SF on my phone……does anyone use their phone for this app.
Did this because I take pics with my phone, and it’s a Samsung, so they don’t automatically go to my iPad and Mac stuff.

Aren’t you all happy for me.


----------



## hollydolly

No I've never installed SF on my phone.. I have it on my Ipad tho', ...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> Nothing earth crashing….a dismal day outside.
> Did get a lot done outside this week.
> 
> But……exciting news…..
> Just installed SF on my phone……does anyone use their phone for this app.
> Did this because I take pics with my phone, and it’s a Samsung, so they don’t automatically go to my iPad and Mac stuff.
> 
> Aren’t you all happy for me.


Mainly view and contribute on my phone   Mostly  b/c of ability to easily post photos


----------



## MickaC

I won’t be using it much for SF…….the screen is too small……like I said…..for pics that don’t auto transfer, b/c, being a Samsung and not a iPhone.


----------



## Hawk

Morning all.....a sunny hot day here, 80 deg already, sked for
100 + later today...the aches n pain map is correct, cause I ache
all over today...oh well, glad I'm here to feel it !!!!NO excitement
for me today, I hope,....so catch  u  later........


----------



## Sliverfox

Sister in law stopped by to pick some blueberries.
Went out & helped her.
Than sat & talked for  awhile.

Now to decide on lunch.


----------



## Mizmo

I am a bit confused when you call senior forums an app. 
Does it have to be installed on your phone. Is it not accessible through your phone browser ?

 I don't use my mobile which is Samsung  for anything else but phone calls and texting but I can use Google browser when on  Wifi and that will take me to any web page including SF


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> I am a bit confused when you call senior forums an app.
> Does it have to be installed on your phone. Is it not accessible through your phone browser ?
> 
> I don't use my mobile which is Samsung  for anything else but phone calls and texting but I can use Google browser when on  Wifi and that will take me to any web page including SF


Sorry for the confusion…..yes, google browser can take you to SF.
I guess what I was trying to say…..I download the app…..I just tap on the app…..and go right to SF.


----------



## Pepper

update
I DID CLEAN MY WHOLE BATHROOM!
soon I will enter my kitchen
must rest first


----------



## RadishRose

DS and DDIL are taking me out for pizza later.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC, I have SF on my iPad and iPhone.  Sometimes when I’m out and have time to kill, I’ll read it there.


----------



## Pepper

ENOUGH!
Kitchen:  Dishes, both sinks, top of stove, major stains on floor.............I can't do anymore and am shocked I was able to do as much as I did with the proper amount of gusto.   I am spent.


----------



## Mizmo

So back to bed got me about one more hour sleep.

Planning to defrost my small  front door freezer and that is something I haven't done since the thumb caper. 
Should be done about every three months so will be a longer job as the ice build up is quite thick and I am not as 'nimble' as I was and will have to move the water in smaller quantities.
I will be having a splashing cool afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

Today I finally managed to work out how to reset the shed alarm. I'd had to change the batteries the other day, and since I couldn't get it to reset.. it kept going off, so I had to take the batteries out to stop it wailing.. but it was playing on my mind not having the alarm set up ..

I asked estranged husband who suggested a manual in the shed, but there was none... anyway today.. moment for me.. and I searched for the make and model online.. and Finally found the secret of resetting it... it's quite clever actually, not something someone might work out easily


----------



## dobielvr

Doing my usual Saturday morning routine.  Watered all the shrubs and trees in the byard.  Had the gardener fix a faulty sprinkler in my front yard and trim my crabgrass till my next mowing.  Only 105* today.

Having lunch now, will clean the kitchen when done.  
I'm thinking of making a peach cobbler.  I bought a bunch of peaches at the store a couple of days ago and they're ripe and ready. 

And, the best part is my massage at 1pm.  Can't wait.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Do you have a moving date yet ?


Not exactly, but hopefully before August 7.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, when I’m looking at homes for sale and see features I like, I save the photos.  I saved this one because it’s so darn stupid.  Who would put a microwave way up there?  This was a multi $million home.
> 
> I View attachment 230145



That is truly a ridiculous design of theirs.
Though, I did wonder while looking at it, if perhaps any of those cabinets below the microwave, open and unfold into a staircase, suitable for climbing up to use it.

(While holding pans of food and gravy, with both hands,
to load and unload it hot, too. )


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Today I finally managed to work out how to reset the shed alarm. I'd had to change the batteries the other day, and since I couldn't get it to reset.. it kept going off, so I had to take the batteries out to stop it wailing.. but it was playing on my mind not having the alarm set up ..
> 
> I asked estranged husband who suggested a manual in the shed, but there was none... anyway today.. moment for me.. and I searched for the make and model online.. and Finally found the secret of resetting it... it's quite clever actually not something someone might work out easily


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m sitting on the front stoop hoping the electricity comes back on soon.  It’s been several hours that it’s been off— allegedly a power line “down” but as it’s getting dark it’s a bore.   I found a candle and lit it, trying to read by candlelight   Ah well, it’s just a minor irritation


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m sitting on the front stoop hoping the electricity comes back on soon.  It’s been several hours that it’s been off— allegedly a power line “down” but as it’s getting dark it’s a bore.   I found a candle and lit it, trying to read by candlelight   Ah well, it’s just a minor irritation


You need to get some flashlights, I keep them stashed all over the house in easy reach.  Since I walk by them all the time, it reminds me to pick them and check the batteries every so often.


----------



## Remy

Thrift stores. Clearly no doing well with not buying.
Home store, furnace filters.
Book store, two cozy mysteries.
Target, new electric toothbrush, brush heads.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yay, we have lights and AC again!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well, the kids left yesterday. It was a fun visit, and got a lot done on his new engine assembly. After they left went up north to a friends, who was having an FAC party. Stayed a few hours and headed back home. Today Li'l Bit, and I machined some bearing i.d. bushings for the smaller zero turn mower, and chased a few chipmunks. Neither of us caught one.


----------



## Blessed

Made myself go to the store, butter on sale,2lbs for $5, I got some a couple of weeks ago for $2. lbs. Should be good until October or November.   Tbones and ny strips were 5$ lb. Freezer restock complete on those items.


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Well, the kids left yesterday. It was a fun visit, and got a lot done on his new engine assembly. After they left went up north to a friends, who was having an FAC party. Stayed a few hours and headed back home. Today Li'l Bit, and I machined some bearing i.d. bushings for the smaller zero turn mower, and chased a few chipmunks. Neither of us caught one.


What is an FAC party?


----------



## Jules

Hauled some items to the thrift store and spent $2.50 on a little storage box that I don’t have a clue what I’m going to use it for.  Got a mild insult by an unusual lady who kept wanting my opinion on the things she was trying on.  When I held up an exercise shirt, she informed me that it was too tight and that I needed a medium.  Now I’m wondering why I didn’t buy it anyway.  Anyway, it was a different experience dealing my new buddy.  I made sure she didn’t follow me home.


----------



## Alligatorob

Working on shelves in an outbuilding.  It was about 100 outside, and hotter in the building.  Didn't get a lot done...


----------



## WheatenLover

Lately, my dog has been obeying the "stay" command, no matter what. So it was easy to bring the delivered groceries in, and to leave to take my son to work and my daughter to a town that has Uber so she could go to the airport. It was not easy for my daughter to get out the door - he knows what a suitcase means. He will be thrilled that the next time suitcases come out, when we move to Mass, that he will be going with us. I always take him when we go on trips in the car, but never on planes.

But the refrigerator! I've been complaining to myself for 1.5 years about my daughter filling our fridge and freezer with lots of stuff that she doesn't actually eat (or drink). So in order to put the new stuff in, I had to toss the old stuff - items that my son and I do not like. The fridge was nearly empty and everything new fit in nicely. It is super not to have to go on a treasure hunt every time I want something out of the fridge. My daughter is also the Queen of Condiments That No One Else Likes. I filled 3 kitchen-sized trash bags!!!


----------



## katlupe

I have no idea what today holds in store for me. I will be staying inside because our elevator is waiting for new hardware. We can use it, but the notice on it says to make sure you have your phone with you just in case. Also to limit usage as much as possible. So I am not taking a chance. I don't really need to go anywhere but the dumpster. Maybe one of the men on my floor would take my two bags down if I flirt with them? But then they might become a problem after that. No, I will just wait it out.

Have a great day, my friends!


----------



## -Oy-

Today I am photographing a Stock Car race day. Something I haven't done before


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> I have no idea what today holds in store for me. I will be staying inside because our elevator is waiting for new hardware. We can use it, but the notice on it says to make sure you have your phone with you just in case. Also to limit usage as much as possible. So I am not taking a chance. I don't really need to go anywhere but the dumpster. Maybe one of the men on my floor would take my two bags down if I flirt with them? But then they might become a problem after that. No, I will just wait it out.
> 
> Have a great day, my friends!


Hopefully the elevator worry will be over for you soon. I would wait it out too.


----------



## Pepper

Family coming to pick me up for the Beach!  It will be a very hot day, over 95F.  I will make a village of sandcastles and my grandson will destroy it with his CAT Excavator.  Sometimes he gets so excited he destroys my village at the very first building!  The surf will be rough today,


----------



## Geezer Garage

Friday afternoon club.



Leann said:


> What is an FAC party?


----------



## Mizmo

Don't know yet.
Yesterday was busy splashing around with small freezer defrosting...all done and dusted
Cooler temp today so may go look for that small microwave or....
maybe just do nuthin'


----------



## MickaC

It’s Sunday…..no big motivation.
Started the boring job of washing storage containers, so they’re clean to sell…..feel better that they’re clean.
Will finish the smaller ones today…..then maybe sort through the next ones for cleaning.
Getting outside time too….might just fill a pail with water, and venture to the deck with them to wash, hate to waste a nice day outside.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Painting the house
It'll be 95° in the shade today
Thankfully, I won't be painting in the shade


----------



## hollydolly

It's almost 5pm... I've had a pretty busy day today. It's hot, and this morning  I got the long reach hedge trimmer out and trimmed all the tops and sides of the whole length of my garden both sides .. as well as the Laurel hedge at the back  which is very high, and 30 or more  feet wide.

The trouble with the long reach is that it's very heavy for me, so usually it causes me back pain.. but anyway I got it all done, and as I was raking everything up in the HEAT, and  sweating, just glorious to look at, covered in twigs and leaves and sweat .. my neighbour called me over the back privacy  fence  and handed  me a 5 litre pot of  Forest Green fence paint that he no longer needs.. he'd bought  too much when he was painting his fences.. very kind.. good quality paint too..

Quick shower at mid-day.. and then off on a 60 mile round trip to a retail park. I didn't have to go that far but my car hasn't moved in a week or more, so I wanted to give it a run , and get some fuel while I was out as well... £37.00 to top up half a tank...  


 Popped into M&S bought a new sleeveless white blouse, and had a drink in their cafe upstairs which looks out over the enormous car park.. so a nice place for people watching....was going to take a photo for you.. but I'd left my phone in the car 


Got all the groceries , except milk.... because I always buy my milk in Aldi, it's half the price of all the other supermarkets.. supermarkets close at 4pm here on Sundays , and it's was almost 4pm when I left the supermarket, so I'll get the milk another day
just after 5pm... might have some Scallops in champagne & cream sauce for dinner...


----------



## Don M.

It looks like another "stuck in the house" day.  I went out about 10, did a couple of quick chores, then back into the house.  It's already 96, and should hit well over 100 in a couple of hours.  The forecast says we should get some rain late tonight/early morning....sure hope we do.


----------



## J-Kat

Not much to do today.  This afternoon I think I’ll try to catch up on all the shows I have recorded on the DVR.  I’ve been really enjoying Hidden, a crime drama on Acorn TV.  I’m on the third and last season and I hate it is ending.  The characters sometimes speak in Welsh which is interesting.  Any recommendations about what I should watch next?  There seems to be quite a lot of similar series (Midsomer Murders, Vera) to sort through.


----------



## hollydolly

Right..I've just been and bagged up the Chicken drumsticks I bought when I was out. Absolute bargain.. 18 drumsticks for £3.99...so I've bagged them in 2's and put them in the freezer...


----------



## Georgiagranny

We've been really lucky here that the temps are pretty much where they're normal for this time of year. Not that it's not hot; it is! But our "hot" is in the 90s, which is what we expect. So far, knock wood, we've had humid days when the "feels like" temp is a little more than 100, but no actual 100-degree days.

This morning I got up early, woke the rooster, and got started on seeding more Bermuda grass, with a time out to go with DD to do the weekly Walmarting. When we came back, it was still early enough and cool enough to finish the section. 

Now there's just one section left to do. I'm off again on Thursday and hope to get it done Thursday morning. That should leave plenty of time for it to establish enough of a root system to continue to grow during the winter. Bermuda keeps growing all year. In the winter the surface turns brown, but the roots keep on keeping on. By spring at green-up time, it will be well on the way to choking out what's left of the fescue.

Why am I going to so much trouble? Well...remember the saying about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result? Yup. It's the definition of insanity   . Every fall for the past 8-9 years, I've been overseeding fescue, and every summer the fungus kills a good bit of it. There's really no logical reason to expect that the blankety-blank fungus won't continue to kill it. And reseeding every year? It's a lot of brutal hard work, and it's expensive.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Omigosh! I forgot. Remember a couple of days ago I said that we got a new full-time person in the bakery? And I thought she was maybe 21 or 22? Nope. She's 37! I never looked that good on my best day.

@hollydolly  M&S? Marks and Spencer? Years ago when I was in London, my companion had to all but drag me out of Marks and Spencer by the hair of my head. Oh, my, what a great place to shop till you drop!


----------



## Mizmo

Looks like we could have thunderstorm so I am going to binge watch three episodes of Hamish MacBeth series which I have recorded.
My  PBS station which is in Buffalo is re-running the series so he is popular with American audiences too.

He is a police constable in the Scottish  town of Lochdubh and his dog, Wee Jock, is there with him.
Of course I have seen all of them before but now like watching anew.
Well,  except for some pertinent bits which stick in the mind but oh my such scenery and humour with the people of Lochdubh and no gory bloody scenes........so relaxing.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  M&S? Marks and Spencer? Years ago when I was in London, my companion had to all but drag me out of Marks and Spencer by the hair of my head. Oh, my, what a great place to shop till you drop!


Lucky you. We had them here for years and I loved shopping there. Why they shut down here I will never know . They were soooo popular.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> just after 5pm... might have some Scallops in champagne & cream sauce for dinner...



OMG..can I come for dinner..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> OMG..can I come for dinner..View attachment 230947


Wait for me!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Wait for me!


Hurry..


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Hurry..View attachment 230949


 well I'm here to tell you both.. you still have time... ..I didn't have the scallops, I had chicken drumsticks instead...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Omigosh! I forgot. Remember a couple of days ago I said that we got a new full-time person in the bakery? And I thought she was maybe 21 or 22? Nope. She's 37! I never looked that good on my best day.
> 
> @hollydolly  M&S? Marks and Spencer? Years ago when I was in London, my companion had to all but drag me out of Marks and Spencer by the hair of my head. Oh, my, what a great place to shop till you drop!


yes indeedy...one and the same.... ..but today I was only shopping in the food hall, then one white blouse in the ladies wear.... .. and then the cafeteria upstairs..


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> well I'm here to tell you both.. you still have time... ..I didn't have the scallops, I had chicken drumsticks instead...


Excellent..let us know when ...we will be prepared...
TPFN
..


----------



## J-Kat

I’ve become mesmerized by a webcam showing airplanes taking off and landing at Chicago’s airport.  Why am I watching this?  I don’t know.


----------



## Lee

J-Kat said:


> I’ve become mesmerized by a webcam showing airplanes taking off and landing at Chicago’s airport.  Why am I watching this?  I don’t know.


I've seen that too.....I think I went cross eyed watching it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Omigosh! I forgot. Remember a couple of days ago I said that we got a new full-time person in the bakery? And I thought she was maybe 21 or 22? Nope. She's 37! I never looked that good on my best day.


When I was having chemo, there was a nursing assistant I saw a couple of times a week. She was really friendly, outgoing, and fun to talk to. She was also beautiful. So I asked her how old she was, thinking she was around 22. She was 47! I was flabbergasted! 

I was going to figure out a way to introduce her to one of my sons, but she was old enough to be his mother. Married for decades, 2 kids, and a Great Dane. She told that looking so much younger runs in her family. I told her that obviously I was in the wrong family. She doesn't use botox (her face is very expressive), she has flawless skin, gorgeous hair, and zero wrinkles (even around her eyes).

I saw her last week, and she still looks 22. Thinking about how old she'll look when she's 90-something, I nearly blurted out, "you are going to make a beautiful corpse!"  She takes excellent care of herself - always wears sunglasses during the daytime, no matter what the season, wears hats and sunscreen, exercises, eats healthily, etc. It's possible she will always look 22, and never be a corpse!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@WheatenLover We should all be so lucky! I've decided the heck with all that sunscreen, eating healthy, etc...at my age I've earned the right to do and be and eat whatever I darned well please. So I do  

@hollydolly and @Mizmo Fuggedabouddit. I had my face all set for scallops. Chicken thighs...pffft

I had two raspberry/lemon scones and some iced tea instead.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I'm packing up my belongings because tomorrow I leave Columbus, Ohio and go to Buffalo, NY.
I have too much stuff, I don't know how it is going to fit back into my car, I need to get rid of things I haven't been using, but the only item I could bear to throw away was the cat's scratching cardboard thing (he has not used it at all).

I'm already feeling panicky about the driving tomorrow, I hope traffic is light and sane, and I hope I don't take the wrong highway.  I've been using google street view to see what the highway is like, and most of it should be easy, but one spot I have to be in the center lane of 5 lanes in order to take a left fork.  I really like the street view, I hadn't used that before, it was funny that I was 'on' the highway and the foliage had barely started to change fall color, then I 'took' an exit and poof all the leaves had turned brown and were all over the sides of the roads.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm off to work. 

It's too dark to see, but I don't think the new grass sprouted during the night. 

I wonder if the rooster is up yet...


----------



## Lavinia

J-Kat said:


> I’ve become mesmerized by a webcam showing airplanes taking off and landing at Chicago’s airport.  Why am I watching this?  I don’t know.


Actually watching people coming and going at airports and railway stations is quite fascinating. Better still if you can be there in person. Nothing more interesting than watching folk!


----------



## Lee

Messy job today, pulling out the last of the beans and snap peas and all the weeds in that area of the garden. Then will replant more for a fall crop.

Had a bumper crop this year, won't hurt for veggies this winter, freezer packed.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> Today I'm packing up my belongings because tomorrow I leave Columbus, Ohio and go to Buffalo, NY.
> I have too much stuff, I don't know how it is going to fit back into my car, I need to get rid of things I haven't been using, but the only item I could bear to throw away was the cat's scratching cardboard thing (he has not used it at all).
> 
> I'm already feeling panicky about the driving tomorrow, I hope traffic is light and sane, and I hope I don't take the wrong highway.  I've been using google street view to see what the highway is like, and most of it should be easy, but one spot I have to be in the center lane of 5 lanes in order to take a left fork.  I really like the street view, I hadn't used that before, it was funny that I was 'on' the highway and the foliage had barely started to change fall color, then I 'took' an exit and poof all the leaves had turned brown and were all over the sides of the roads.


I love google street view.. but as you say you can move your mouse just a fraction and the scene has changed. New houses.. no buildings at all.. different season..

For example my road has not been updated since 2009.. so anyone coming here will have a surprise at how different it looks now in 2022, instead of the 13 year old view from Street view

Another one is perhaps going to a high number of a street.. say number 500.. and then scrolling down to number 50, and finding a completely different view, because google have only updated one part of the road..which is annoying if you're looking for a business


----------



## Lee

I am embarrassed when I look at the Google street view of my place. Wish Google would do a makeover and show it like it is today.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> It's almost 5pm... I've had a pretty busy day today. It's hot, and this morning  I got the long reach hedge trimmer out and trimmed all the tops and sides of the whole length of my garden both sides .. as well as the Laurel hedge at the back  which is very high, and 30 or more  feet wide.
> 
> The trouble with the long reach is that it's very heavy for me, so usually it causes me back pain.. but anyway I got it all done, and as I was raking everything up in the HEAT, and  sweating, just glorious to look at, covered in twigs and leaves and sweat .. my neighbour called me over the back privacy  fence  and handed  me a 5 litre pot of  Forest Green fence paint that he no longer needs.. he'd bought  too much when he was painting his fences.. very kind.. good quality paint too..
> 
> Quick shower at mid-day.. and then off on a 60 mile round trip to a retail park. I didn't have to go that far but my car hasn't moved in a week or more, so I wanted to give it a run , and get some fuel while I was out as well... £37.00 to top up half a tank...
> 
> 
> Popped into M&S bought a new sleeveless white blouse, and had a drink in their cafe upstairs which looks out over the enormous car park.. so a nice place for people watching....was going to take a photo for you.. but I'd left my phone in the car
> 
> 
> Got all the groceries , except milk.... because I always buy my milk in Aldi, it's half the price of all the other supermarkets.. supermarkets close at 4pm here on Sundays , and it's was almost 4pm when I left the supermarket, so I'll get the milk another day
> just after 5pm... might have some Scallops in champagne & cream sauce for dinner...


I wish you could explain how to cook Scallops. My attempt didn't go so well. I have some in the freezer.


----------



## Patricia

Lee said:


> I am embarrassed when I look at the Google street view of my place. Wish Google would do a makeover and show it like it is today.


I was told there is a way to remove your street view.  Maybe check with someone up to date.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I wish you could explain how to cook Scallops. My attempt didn't go so well. I have some in the freezer.


you have to be very careful.. and very gentle.. , and cook them for just a minute or so either side.. or they will taste like a rubber  band...

here's a video for you..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:15 went to local conveint store to buy some milk,temp was 70,refreshing with no humidity
When I returned watered the plants/flowers in our commuity garden which I do every day unless its raining
This morning, as usual I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are doing. Wendy, volunteer cordinator has added 3 more people to my list, they all have joined within the past couple of weeks
 The elevator on our side is being fixed from 9am today until 2pm tomorrow afternoon,so I'll be getting more exercise than I usually do. I'll be bringing up my neighbor's mail when I go get mine, she thanked me Saturday when we were sitting outside in the shade in the garden


----------



## hollydolly

It's 74 deg here today, but quite windy.. 

It was verrrry hot during the night so I didn't sleep well.. but today it's cooler.. 

Not going anywhere today.. not feeling too great, probably just did too much yesterday..

Gotta be in for a delivery later anyway, so I'm happy to stay home today..


----------



## fatboy

clean up yard after storm debris   lower humidity today


----------



## hawkdon

It is only 70f deg YAY.....and raining also...YAY.....got compyter
problems ....BOOO.....so trying to figure that out today.....


----------



## Sliverfox

So far,, most of  my morning routine  is done.
I  have no idea what  I want to do for rest of the day.


----------



## Bella

I'm waiting for the heater repair guy. He's suppose to be here within the hour to fix a leak between two valves. This irks me because the heater is new and was installed in March. Somebody didn't have their crapola together when they installed it.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> you have to be very careful.. and very gentle.. , and cook them for just a minute or so either side.. or they will taste like a rubber  band...
> 
> here's a video for you..


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> I saw her last week, and she still looks 22. Thinking about how old she'll look when she's 90-something, I nearly blurted out, "you are going to make a beautiful corpse!"  She takes excellent care of herself - always wears sunglasses during the daytime, no matter what the season, wears hats and sunscreen, exercises, eats healthily, etc. It's possible she will always look 22, and never be a corpse!


Perhaps she will always be, _and has always been, _22! 
Born appearing to be 22, and simply remains that way, for a lifetime, which as you said, might go on forever, all at 22! 

Possibly next time you cross paths with her, you could ask to see her _baby pictures?  Or her toddler photo?  Or her graduation from Kindergarten or Nursery school picture?  

NO amount of *taking care of ourselves *would be able to produce the results she is having!  _


----------



## Remy

J-Kat said:


> I’ve become mesmerized by a webcam showing airplanes taking off and landing at Chicago’s airport.  Why am I watching this?  I don’t know.


 I've gone down that rabbit hole on YouTube. I did like watching the approach to San Francisco because the two times I flew into SF it was dark, so I wanted to see it during the day. Also flying into Sacramento airport.


----------



## Remy

Walked, went and fed the ferals at work.

I'm going to go through my books I have read for donating to PAWS tomorrow. Also I have bought thrifted frames and I think I have amassed too many. I'm going to go through some of my prints and get them into frames and on the wall. 

Perhaps a few frames can go to PAWS also. Plus listening to Newstalk.


----------



## JaniceM

Just got finished doing my taxes.  
Waiting for Amazon delivery.


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Not much ,, yet.


It sounds like my days.  Until I get my cast off for good, not much is happening.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Nothing earth crashing….a dismal day outside.
> Did get a lot done outside this week.
> 
> But……exciting news…..
> Just installed SF on my phone……does anyone use their phone for this app.
> Did this because I take pics with my phone, and it’s a Samsung, so they don’t automatically go to my iPad and Mac stuff.
> 
> Aren’t you all happy for me.


Actually, your enthusiasm is contagious....so I _am_ happy for you! (even though I don't have a clue what it is that we are excited about! LOL)

So, what is SF?  (Asking for a friend )

UPDATE: I figured it out from the context of other responses.  So, now you can get to us faster.  Yea!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today I finally managed to work out how to reset the shed alarm. I'd had to change the batteries the other day, and since I couldn't get it to reset.. it kept going off, so I had to take the batteries out to stop it wailing.. but it was playing on my mind not having the alarm set up ..
> 
> I asked estranged husband who suggested a manual in the shed, but there was none... anyway today.. moment for me.. and I searched for the make and model online.. and Finally found the secret of resetting it... it's quite clever actually, not something someone might work out easily


Good for you!!


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> _NO amount of *taking care of ourselves *would be able to produce the results she is having! _


She said looking so youthful runs in her family.


----------



## hollydolly

we have a celebrity beautician.. she has never had any kind of work done on her face.. no botox, no fillers, no eye lifts.. absolutely nothing... she just uses her own skin care routine and has done for as long as I can remember.. decades in fact .. 

She's almost 60...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> we have a celebrity beautician.. she has never had any kind of work done on her face.. no botox, no fillers, no eye lifts.. absolutely nothing... she just uses her own skin care routine and has done for as long as I can remember.. decades in fact ..
> 
> She's almost 60...


Oh wait HD...we going off topic again?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was a good day. I did a little walking...to the post office to pick up my meds and to UPS to drop off a return to Amazon. Amazon and UPS make it so easy. Amazon emails me a code which the UPS clerk scans, gives me a receipt and that's it. The items were already in a reusable package but if not, supposedly UPS would have provided one.

This afternoon while my son and I were having a nice conversation, I decided to fill my pill boxes..I do two at a time. I was overdo and it gets to be a hassle when I let that happen but I really prefer to do it when I have someone to keep me company. I binge watched 3-1/2 episodes of Resident Alien on Peacock+. I wish I had started earlier in the month. I upgraded to premium for only one month and I only have one more day I can watch premium shows. I plan to get premium again when they add a movie or two that I want to see that requires premium. I also took a nap


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sweating................


----------



## hollydolly

Currently 63 deg and cloudy.. forecast high is for 71 f today... yeaaah.. I need the cool..

Got woken up from a terrible nights' sleep by the postman . couldn't get a parcel through the letterbox, so he  had to ring the bell..


----------



## Blessed

May you sleep well and COOL tonight!


----------



## Lee

The only thing that I plan to do for sure today is go to Wendys for their 99 cent Frosty. I have been wanting one for weeks and today is the day.


----------



## katlupe

Today I plan on taking the stairs down to the first floor. Doesn't sound like a big deal I know. I have not taken the stairs since I moved here in 2018. The elevator is not safe to use and sounds like it will be awhile before it can be repaired which will be a major repair (or maybe replaced with a new one?). So I need to try it. That is my only plan for today unless I find out we are having Bingo.........in that case I will be taking the stairs down the lower level to the community room. Now going back up might be a job for me. I may have to take a chance and do the elevator but right now I do not want to do that. I am afraid of it.

Have a good day!!!


----------



## Pepper

Who is your landlord?  The State of NY? @katlupe


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Currently 63 deg and cloudy.. forecast high is for 71 f today... yeaaah.. I need the cool..
> 
> Got woken up from a terrible nights' sleep by the postman . couldn't get a parcel through the letterbox, so he  had to ring the bell..


HD I thought about you when I read this article.  Then I decided to give it it's own thread. Perhaps you'll try it if you're in for more really hot days (which you probably will be).
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...e-method-to-make-your-own.73257/#post-2176171


katlupe said:


> Today I plan on taking the stairs down to the first floor. Doesn't sound like a big deal I know. I have not taken the stairs since I moved here in 2018. The elevator is not safe to use and sounds like it will be awhile before it can be repaired which will be a major repair (or maybe replaced with a new one?). So I need to try it. That is my only plan for today unless I find out we are having Bingo.........in that case I will be taking the stairs down the lower level to the community room. Now going back up might be a job for me. I may have to take a chance and do the elevator but right now I do not want to do that. I am afraid of it.
> 
> Have a good day!!!


Do be careful on the way down and back up Katlupe! My mother used to live in a senior building where one of the two elevators always seemed to be broken. It's scary to think you might get in one and be trapped in there, so I don't blame you for not wanting to chance it.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD I thought about you when I read this article.  Then I decided to give it it's own thread. Perhaps you'll try it if you're in for more really hot days (which you probably will be.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...e-method-to-make-your-own.73257/#post-2176171
> 
> Do be careful on the way down and back up Katlupe! My mother used to live in a senior building where one of the two elevators always seemed to be broken. It's scary to think you might get in one and be trapped in there, so I don't blame you for not wanting to chance it.


Thanks Diva... I've bookmarked that site ..


----------



## hawkdon

Morning earlywormer's !! 67DEG here this morning, like it...
today guess I'll spend hours on this dang pc trying to get my yahoo home page back and my yahoo e-mail back....don't think it will happen tho...I think yahoo decided over the weekend to change stuff without letting me know...ah well....hell.....


----------



## hollydolly

I think I mentioned on here that I ordered some things from a Cheap food warehouse , which sells items at vastly reduced prices that are near their best before date ( not use by)>. .. I'd never used them before.. they're situated in the midlands.. over a 100 miles from me so I thought I;d order some things online to test them out..

That was Thursday.. the goods arrived today Tuesday. I'd ordered things that are still as much as  a year in date.. but wouldn't have gone off if past their date anyway... but were at vastly reduced prices.. Fizzy drinks 2 litre bottles  ( orangeade-Coke etc) 3 stick  stick up airwicks... Elvive Shampoo and separate  conditioner..and a big box of 800 Bamboo disposable  cutlery , I didn't want to buy food close to the date until I experienced their services for the first time.. and including the delivery charge it was just £12..  everything is in great order.. , so I'll use them again ..


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Morning earlywormer's !! 67DEG here this morning, like it...
> today guess I'll spend hours on this dang pc trying to get my yahoo home page back and my yahoo e-mail back....don't think it will happen tho...I think yahoo decided over the weekend to change stuff without letting me know...ah well....hell.....


you latecomer you.... it's almost 1.30pm here now


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hawkdon said:


> Morning earlywormer's !! 67DEG here this morning, like it...
> today guess I'll spend hours on this dang pc trying to get my yahoo home page back and my yahoo e-mail back....don't think it will happen tho...I think yahoo decided over the weekend to change stuff without letting me know...ah well....hell.....


I'm not sure what the issue is or what you've done to try and solve it but maybe this will help.
https://www.anyrecover.com/email-recovery-data/yahoo-email-recovery/


----------



## MickaC

My wee girl Shaalee goes to her groomer this morning…..she always so happy when she gets all pretty.
I had planned edging back some more grass back, like I did yesterday, but…..it rained last nite, I hate playing in the mud.
So I’ll go back to washing storage containers.


----------



## hawkdon

Thanks for that link Diva, I will check it out....don


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hawkdon said:


> Thanks for that link Diva, I will check it out....don


You're welcome Hawkdon. I really hope it helps.


----------



## katlupe

OneEyedDiva said:


> Do be careful on the way down and back up Katlupe! My mother used to live in a senior building where one of the two elevators always seemed to be broken. It's scary to think you might get in one and be trapped in there, so I don't blame you for not wanting to chance it.


 
Not doing it after all. I just went out the exit door to see if I possibly could do it. No way. Too steep.


----------



## Jackie23

Trash to the road, mailed by brother his birthday card and picked up 2 days mail while at the road, watered and now I'm in for the day.....I've got problems with the new expensive super duper garage door opener, going to get the manual out and see if I correct it myself.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Headed back to home base for a couple days.  Major thing to accomplish:  cleaners coming to (mainly) empty out the closets in the 2nd and 3rd bedroom.  Some of the stuff in there has not seem the light of day in 15+ years (long story).  Cleaning service will make it dust free and I’ll go through it.  It’s probably going to be a cross between archeology 101 and an episode of American Pickers


----------



## Kaila

@katlupe  What floor are you on?


----------



## hollydolly

Not long back from Aldi to  stock up on Milk, I always buy it in bulk and it's 1/2 the price there than it is in the regular supermarket .... it was strange to be in there at the time most people have just picked their kids up from school, and they're running riot, but because the schools are closed ... absolutely blissful silence..  no screaming kids..


----------



## Pappy

Got up early to go for a fasting blood work. Then we went to “Izzy’s” for a nice breakfast. Biscuits and gravy, home fries and two eggs just the way I like them. No doubt will stay in today. Temps could be near 100 degrees.


----------



## Sliverfox

Woke  to 54*  morning!   Presently cloudy 73.  Yipee
Helped  hubby move  his backhoe to another tree removal job.
Back home  grabbed up the weed whacker,,knocked  down  some weeds.!

Fixing lunch of  spaghetti & meat balls.

This is  something  that 'set'  awhile & get better.
Hubby didn't say when he would be done.

Nice to have a cool day.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, got 'er done....the computer that is...called att and finally
got a foriegner that could speak very good and he walked
me thru the process...I am all happy again...time for a nap LOL@@@


----------



## WheatenLover

The best laid plans of mice and women! I had an appointment with my PCP today and the garage door would not open, no matter what. I told my daughter, and she said to check the "light" switches by the garage door. Sure enough. One of them controls the garage door. My new appointment is on Aug 3. The receptionist did not speak for a full minute after I told her my car was stuck in the garage. So now I know she can piss me off even when she doesn't speak. At least I got another appointment for Aug 3.

The dog didn't know I was messing around getting the garage door to open. He came to me a few minutes after because it was urgent that he go into the garage. He sniffed the driver's door and walked around the car. Poor thing was looking for my daughter, who is living in CA since Sat. He has spent a ton of time from Sat-Mon lying on her bed. Totally out of character for him to be in any room by himself.

Chores beckon! I'm trying to ignore them, but I have to move soon. Usually I wait until the last possible time to get ready to move or to travel. I'm not going to do that any more because it is too stressful because I underestimate the time I'll need. All I have to do is put the flat boxes into actual boxes, and I'll be involved in a Project -- and fully engaged until it is done.


----------



## Georgiagranny

When I got home from work I did a quick watering of most of the flowers and of the new grass seed. Now I'm in because it's too hot to be out.

Very productive afternoon...snoozed without really napping, played solitaire for a while, did a few little housekeeping chores, brushed Maggiecat. Now what?

@hollydolly 'Splain me, please about buying milk in bulk. Does it come in bags like in Canada? And how do you store it?

@katlupe Nix on the idea of the stairs! Absolutely not! Don't make me come up there...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> When I got home from work I did a quick watering of most of the flowers and of the new grass seed. Now I'm in because it's too hot to be out.
> 
> Very productive afternoon...snoozed without really napping, played solitaire for a while, did a few little housekeeping chores, brushed Maggiecat. Now what?
> 
> @hollydolly 'Splain me, please about buying milk in bulk. Does it come in bags like in Canada? And how do you store it?


Nope it comes in 1 ltr cartons ( 2.2 pints) 55p per carton , that don't need to be refrigerated, and with a long use by date , so I buy in bulk , usually about 20 cartons   and store in the Barn..they last me probably 6 weeks


----------



## Pepper

I used to buy this milk for my mother during winters in case she couldn't get out to shop @hollydolly.  I bought it for myself a few times.  Tasted as good as refrigerated.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I used to buy this milk for my mother during winters in case she couldn't get out to shop @hollydolly.  I bought it for myself a few times.  Tasted as good as refrigerated.


yes it absolutely does.. altho' I always refrigerate it once I;ve opened it


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Nope it comes in 1 ltr cartons ( 2.2 pints) 55p per carton , that don't need to be refrigerated, and with a long use by date , so I buy in bulk , usually about 20 cartons   and store in the Barn..they last me probably 6 weeks


Have never heard in my life about milk that doesn’t need to be refrigerated……is it real milk or make believe milk..


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Have never heard in my life about milk that doesn’t need to be refrigerated……is it real milk or make believe milk..


absolutely real milk..

Like chilled milk, *long life or UHT milk is a rich source of essential nutrients and provides the same great health benefits*. UHT (ultra heat treatment) milk contains the same nutrients as chilled milk - calcium, phosphorus, potassium, riboflavin, zinc, vitamins A and B12, magnesium, carbohydrate and protein.
The name "long-life milk" is used to describe *milk that's been treated in special ways to help it last longer outside a refrigerator or cooled environment*. Long life milk benefits are the same as any other type of milk, as it contains the same essential nutrients.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> absolutely real milk..
> 
> Like chilled milk, *long life or UHT milk is a rich source of essential nutrients and provides the same great health benefits*. UHT (ultra heat treatment) milk contains the same nutrients as chilled milk - calcium, phosphorus, potassium, riboflavin, zinc, vitamins A and B12, magnesium, carbohydrate and protein.
> The name "long-life milk" is used to describe *milk that's been treated in special ways to help it last longer outside a refrigerator or cooled environment*. Long life milk benefits are the same as any other type of milk, as it contains the same essential nutrients.


But does it come from a cow ? .


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MickaC said:


> Have never heard in my life about milk that doesn’t need to be refrigerated……is it real milk or make believe milk..


Really Micka! It's been out for decades. I used to buy Parmalat, as a back up when I drank cows milk. It's real milk. Read about it here: https://parmalatmilk.com/ Then there was the soy milk that didn't need refrigeration until opened. Now that I'm drinking almond milk, I keep Kirkland (Costco) brand, 6 quarts per case, in the house. Good thing I do because sometimes the supermarket nearest me runs out of the vanilla almond milk that I like which requires immediate refrigeration. @hollydolly


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> we have a celebrity beautician.. she has never had any kind of work done on her face.. no botox, no fillers, no eye lifts.. absolutely nothing... she just uses her own skin care routine and has done for as long as I can remember.. decades in fact ..
> 
> She's almost 60...


I'm all for people taking the best possible care of themselves physically, but in a natural way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

No doing much of anything today. Took a long impromptu nap this morning and woke up when my son got home from work about 1:45. He picked up a small order from Walmart for me so it took only a few minutes to put that stuff away. I heated up a portion of my Michael Angelo's eggplant parm for lunch. I intend to start my exercise program again today with my mini peddler. I also intended to do some practicing (piano) and going through more papers to take to the shredder man but I'm feeling awfully lazy right now.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> But does it come from a cow ? .


Long-life milk, is *fresh cow's milk* that has been treated with a process called UHF (ultra-high-frequency) to prevent the milk from going bad.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Who is your landlord?  The State of NY? @katlupe


Conifer Realty LLC based in Rochester. I don't personally know them.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> @katlupe  What floor are you on?


2nd floor but have to go down to the lower level floor to use the ramp. Don't worry I am not going on the stairs. I will take a chance on the elevator. Seems like everybody else is using it as usual. Though the elevator guy was here today. I don't know if anything has changed on it or not. I heard people using it all day. Have to overcome my fear of it.


----------



## MickaC

OneEyedDiva said:


> Really Micka! It's been out for decades. I used to buy Parmalat, as a back up when I drank cows milk. It's real milk. Read about it here: https://parmalatmilk.com/ Then there was the soy milk that didn't need refrigeration until opened. Now that I'm drinking almond milk, I keep Kirkland (Costco) brand, 6 quarts per case, in the house. Good thing I do because sometimes the supermarket nearest me runs out of the vanilla almond milk that I like which requires immediate refrigeration. @hollydolly


Really……maybe I’m stuck out in the cabbage too much……not up with things…..……have tried many soy, almond, type beverages……don’t like them at all……think maybe I’ll just stay in my cabbage patch and drink my skim milk which I love, with best before dates, usually for 2 weeks.


----------



## Patricia

MickaC said:


> Really……maybe I’m stuck out in the cabbage too much……not up with things…..……have tried many soy, almond, type beverages……don’t like them at all……think maybe I’ll just stay in my cabbage patch and drink my skim milk which I love, with best before dates, usually for 2 weeks.


There are cons to soy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MickaC said:


> Really……maybe I’m stuck out in the cabbage too much……not up with things…..……have tried many soy, almond, type beverages……don’t like them at all……think maybe I’ll just stay in my cabbage patch and drink my skim milk which I love, with best before dates, usually for 2 weeks.


You can have your skim milk...never liked the stuff although I did go as low as 1% milk at one point.  Here's some company for you while you're in your cabbage patch (a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid).


----------



## Patricia

OneEyedDiva said:


> You can have your skim milk...never liked the stuff although I did go as low as 1% milk at one point.  Here's some company for you while you're in your cabbage patch (a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid).
> 
> View attachment 231348


My daughter loved the Cabbage Patch dolls.


----------



## MickaC

OneEyedDiva said:


> You can have your skim milk...never liked the stuff although I did go as low as 1% milk at one point.  Here's some company for you while you're in your cabbage patch (a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid).
> 
> View attachment 231348


THANKS a BIG BUNCH…….I’ve always loved these dolls.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MickaC said:


> THANKS a BIG BUNCH…….I’ve always loved these dolls.


You're welcome, of course.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Patricia said:


> My daughter loved the Cabbage Patch dolls.


Never liked them but I remember when they were all the rage.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh. Shelf stable milk. Yeah, we've had that here for a long time. I got some to keep just in case...yanno, like when I ran out and didn't have milk for my coffee...but never needed it. I finally used it up in baking and never did buy it again. Actually, I'd forgotten that there was such a thing.


----------



## MickaC

After I dropped Shaalee off at her groomers this morning, stopped at the grocery store for some eggs, have been out for a bit……guess how much they were….carton of 18, omega 3, which is what I always get….$9.79. .


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> After I dropped Shaalee off at her groomers this morning, stopped at the grocery store for some eggs, have been out for a bit……guess how much they were….carton of 18, omega 3, which is what I always get….$9.79. .


good grief that's £6.30  Sterling... wow!! the eggs I buy are around 1.90 a dozen


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> good grief that's £6.30  Sterling... wow!! the eggs I buy are around 1.90 a dozen


Maybe we have higher class laying hens. .


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Maybe we have higher class laying hens. .


or those  stores think you're all Millionaires...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> or those  stores think you're all Millionaires...


None here……they all live in England..


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> None here……they all live in England..


that's because we don't pay £6.50 for eggs...


----------



## Patricia

After looking for a while, I finally found two nice comfortable summer dresses.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> After looking for a while, I finally found two nice comfortable summer dresses.


got any pictures ?... are you a dress wearer usually... ?


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> got any pictures ?... are you a dress wearer usually... ?


The dresses are ordered but they haven't been delivered, so no pictures. Yes, this time of year I love lightweight easy to put on dresses and often wear over a bathing suit. That makes it easy to take care of errands and go to the beach. I haven't been to the beach as much this year.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> The dresses are ordered but they haven't been delivered, so no pictures. Yes, this time of year I love lightweight easy to put on dresses and often wear over a bathing suit. That makes it easy to take care of errands and go to the beach. I haven't been to the beach as much this year.


I haven't been to the beach at all this year. I live about 40 miles from the nearest beach, but  the roads to get there are heavily congested so it puts me off the idea of going...especially now while the children are on school break.. but I'm hoping to take courage and go to one 2.5 hours away in the opposite direction, hoping that the roads leading there won't be quite as congested..


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> My wee girl Shaalee goes to her groomer this morning…..she always so happy when she gets all pretty.
> I had planned edging back some more grass back, like I did yesterday, but…..it rained last nite, I hate playing in the mud.
> So I’ll go back to washing storage containers.


Going to be giving my two littles a bath and the big boy a trim up, wish me luck!


----------



## HoneyNut

WheatenLover said:


> the garage door would not open, no matter what. I told my daughter, and she said to check the "light" switches by the garage door. Sure enough. One of them controls the garage door.


If you were inside the garage, even if there was no electricity there should be a cord above the garage door that hangs down and if you pull it something happens (disengages?  I don't understand the mechanical things) so that you can manually lift the door up.  
But if you have a separate garage and were outside of it I don't know what could be done.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Today was a rare "cool" day and it even rained during the day so  I spent a lot of time outdoors. I forgot what fresh air was like at 2pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Really……maybe I’m stuck out in the cabbage too much……not up with things…..……have tried many soy, almond, type beverages……don’t like them at all……think maybe I’ll just stay in my cabbage patch and drink my skim milk which I love, with best before dates, usually for 2 weeks.


I’m in a neighbouring cabbage patch.  I also only drink skim milk.


----------



## Leann

Temperatures weren't quite as oppressive today so, after the usual housework was done, I did some work outside and took the dog for a few walks.


----------



## HoneyNut

I've done better this month at settling into my new hotel apartment (arrived in Buffalo early yesterday evening).  I sanitized everything before I started unpacking, and got my clothes in the dresser.  Then today I got my dishes in the cupboard and made it to Walmart.  They didn't have any frozen edamame, so after coming 'home' and putting the groceries away I went to a store called Wegman's. 
I'd never been to that grocery store (don't think it exists in Nebraska or if so, I never heard of it).  It was an amazing store, I never saw so much variety.  Also they had the best fruit quality I'd seen since I lived in Colorado (twelve years ago). They had a big section of 'fermented foods' so I finally got to buy and try kimchi.  It was pretty tasty but my teeth were a little sensitive after eating it with my lunch today.
I had major future shock, the grocery stores here do not have plastic bags and charge a nickle for paper bags.  I'd heard for a few years that this would happen, but in Nebraska, Illinois, and Ohio the future had not yet arrived, and so I'd gotten rid of all but 3 of the reusable ones I'd purchased pre-covid (didn't have them with me at Walmart tho).


----------



## Bella

HoneyNut said:


> I've done better this month at settling into my new hotel apartment (arrived in Buffalo early yesterday evening).  I sanitized everything before I started unpacking, and got my clothes in the dresser.  Then today I got my dishes in the cupboard and made it to Walmart.  They didn't have any frozen edamame, so after coming 'home' and putting the groceries away* I went to a store called Wegman's.
> I'd never been to that grocery store (don't think it exists in Nebraska or if so, I never heard of it).  It was an amazing store, I never saw so much variety.  Also they had the best fruit quality I'd seen since I lived in Colorado* (twelve years ago). They had a big section of 'fermented foods' so I finally got to buy and try kimchi.  It was pretty tasty but my teeth were a little sensitive after eating it with my lunch today.


Glad you're getting settled in and that you found Wegman's. 

There's a Wegman's about thirty minutes from me. I love it. These days, I only go there once in a while. I usually stop in when I see my eye doctor because it's in the same area. Yes, they have a tremendous variety of quality foods, and the store is the size of a football field! I used to shop there more frequently and still would if it weren't for ga$ price$.

Bella


----------



## WheatenLover

HoneyNut said:


> If you were inside the garage, even if there was no electricity there should be a cord above the garage door that hangs down and if you pull it something happens (disengages?  I don't understand the mechanical things) so that you can manually lift the door up.
> But if you have a separate garage and were outside of it I don't know what could be done.


I'll look for the cord. I vaguely remember knowing about it when we had a different garage. Thanks!


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning. I'm up. Had coffee. Eyes open and heart started. Gotta get ready for work. BBL


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning. I'm up. Had coffee. Eyes open and heart started. Gotta get ready for work. BBL


have a good one GG>..


----------



## MarciKS

going to bed in a few min. so i can go to work later.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> going to bed in a few min. so i can go to work later.


what times is it there now ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dunno about where @MarciKS is, but here it's 5:27 in the morning.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I have an appointment with a nurse from Fidelis Care. She is supposed to be here at nine. It is an appointment to evaluate me for any type of service she thinks I may need. I know she might think I need an aide and if so, the woman that initially called me promised they would help me to get one who knows how to do her job and does it right. So I will see how that goes. Maybe they have something worth using.

Later Sonny is coming to take me shopping. Rabbit is out of spring mix and berries and I need cream. I will take the elevator because I have to. Hoping they will be working on it again today.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Dunno about where @MarciKS is, but here it's 5:27 in the morning.


so you're about 5 hours behind us in the UK


----------



## Jackie23

This morning I have to take my great granddaughter to her summer job then later the repairman that installed my new garage door opener is coming back to fix that problem, I discovered that 2 wheels have jumped the track.
Then I'll be back to my regular routine.....trying to survive this awful heat.


----------



## Pappy

Laundry and more laundry. Our machines are off the Florida room and it gets so hot out there. I went out early and turned on A/C in Florida room to cool it off. Maybe later indulge in a little fast food joint.


----------



## MickaC

What am I doing today…..
What used to be an anniversary on this day, is now a celebration of, that nitemare is over for now 7 years…..otherwise would have been 32 years.
I apologize if this sounds krass.

Going to try and get some outside time in today, in between showers…..and working on cleaning storage containers…..dragging my butt on that chore…..boring.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Waiting on the cleaning crew. Does anyone else get stressed out when someone is coming to clean or help declutter your house… ack, I wish I could just wiggle my nose and make it all happen without strangers looking in my closets!!


----------



## Remy

3:30 PM follow up eye appointment. Why did I agree to such a late appointment?   

Usually I like mornings.


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're welcome, of course.


I think I could use one of those, this week, too, please  
(it's been a very rough couple of weeks for me recently)

so, if you are going to shop for some, please keep me in mind.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I think I could use one of those, this week, too, please
> (it's been a very rough couple of weeks for me recently)
> 
> so, if you are going to shop for some, please keep me in mind.


Kaila, sorry you've been struggling this last while.. anything we can help with ?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Kaila, sorry you've been struggling this last while.. anything we can help with ?


Thank you.  I will think about that offer, and I appreciate it, in any case!


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> what times is it there now ?


it was almost 4:30 a.m. 
sorry i didn't respond sooner but i had already left to go to bed.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I've been home for 2 1/2 hours and out watering the new grass. Yup. Takes a while! the sprinkler is on some of the flowers that are in the shade right now.

Tomorrow is a day off. Yippee.

Our newbie called just after six this morning asking for our supervisor...as if he'd be there that early! I gave her his number and said to call or text. Turns out she totalled her car last night. I asked supervisor if she was hurt...he said she told him "only a little bit" and I hope that doesn't include whiplash because whiplash is no joke. 

My days off next week are Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, since I have to work this Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday. 

The heat and humidity continue here today. A day with a nice, gentle, steady rain would be welcome as long as it's not tomorrow when I'm planting the rest of the Bermuda grass. It could start around noon tomorrow, though, and I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Trila

So this is me, for the next 4 weeks.

This morning they took off the splint & removed the stiches.  I was able to (somewhat) wash my hand, and then they took x-rays and put on the new cast.  

I also got another steroid shot in my shoulder, to help with the pain, and tomorrow I will be starting a more intense Physical Therapy program.







 I have not read any posts since Monday, but maybe I can catch up with everyone later tonight.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Sliverfox

Been  busy,, walked the dog,,  did  some laundry,,  heated up leftover spaghetti.
After putting my stuff in the dryer, decided to wash Mac's  doggy bedding.

Got the thrash burnt  as light rain  began to fall.


----------



## hollydolly

I've done very little today... 

Chopped back some  persistent weeds  at the back of the garden, brushed down all the spider webs which seem to have made their home inside the barn and shed, despite me spraying the anti spider potion 

.. ... .. washed all the bedding and changed the bed..

 Made dinner of Oven baked Belly Pork, Mash & veg,,...and I also had a fresh fruit cocktail after, and I rarely ever have pudding..

Took delivery of my new small dustpan and broom...

Fell asleep for 45 minutes on the sofa while watching TV.. that's why I should never watch daytime television


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila All I can think of to say is _OUCH!_

@hollydolly  Whatever on earth is belly pork?


----------



## Ruthanne

Took Suzy to the groomer and going to make dinner soon.  Watered some plants, went for a walk with the dog.


----------



## Millyd

Bored here …..doing …nil …nothing …had surgery on my legs after suffering for many years due to allot of my work being on my feet 8 hrs a day on concrete floors summer and winter.
(Manager of small garden centre) 
have to stay off feet as much as possible for 2 weeks.


----------



## Ruthanne

Millyd said:


> Bored here …..doing …nil …nothing …had surgery on my legs after suffering for many years due to allot of my work being on my feet 8 hrs a day on concrete floors summer and winter.
> (Manager of small garden centre)
> have to stay off feet as much as possible for 2 weeks.


May you feel better soon.


----------



## Lawrence00

Looking for a sign


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went down to the laundry room about 2:40 a.m.  After prayer and breakfast, I started drying the clothes in my apartment dryer before daylight which I've never done before. I wanted to get it done before it got too hot because the dryer does create heat, of course. I close the vinyl blinds I have hanging at the kitchen entry that help keep the heat in there. 

Besides watching a little T.V., playing my daily Words With Friends, taking a call from my friend in Cali and the normal day to day stuff, I slept on and off for most of the day. I guess I was more tired than I realized.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Kaila said:


> I think I could use one of those, this week, too, please
> (it's been a very rough couple of weeks for me recently)
> 
> so, if you are going to shop for some, please keep me in mind.


I'm a bit confused.  Use one of what? And shop for what...the doll or the almond milk?  I am sending love, light and positive energy your way Kaila and hope your weeks going forward will be much better


----------



## Jules

Headed to Walmart early and walked to a couple of other nearby stores to check out lamps.  Found what I wanted for 1/2 price back at WM. I hate buying anything until I investigate. It really is too hot here for any walking, not even after dinner.  We finished up a Netflix series and walked at 9 pm. It’s amazing the number of people out driving around.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila All I can think of to say is _OUCH!_
> 
> @hollydolly  Whatever on earth is belly pork?











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_belly


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I've done very little today...
> 
> Chopped back some  persistent weeds  at the back of the garden, brushed down all the spider webs which seem to have made their home inside the barn and shed, despite me spraying the anti spider potion
> 
> .. ... .. washed all the bedding and changed the bed..
> 
> Made dinner of Oven baked Belly Pork, Mash & veg,,...and I also had a fresh fruit cocktail after, and I rarely ever have pudding..
> 
> Took delivery of my new small dustpan and broom...
> 
> Fell asleep for 45 minutes on the sofa while watching TV.. that's why I should never watch daytime television


What you say is very little always sounds like very much to me. I'd consider that a productive day.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_belly


Pork belly is very popular for people on the Keto or Carnivore diets. It is pretty good!


----------



## katlupe

Today I will be staying home as far as I know. My bf is coming here to take my friend to the SPCA to pick up her new cat (if they tell her she can). She had no way to get there and her bf has to stay in their apartment with his cat so that when she gets there with the new one they can transition them better. Other than that, vacuuming is in my future for sure.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just got the new wax melts for my new burner. I bought Soy wax ( rather than polluting Paraffin wax melts).... night blooming Jasmine, because I have the wonderful scent of night blooming jasmine flowers by my front  door in Spain .. it's my favourite scent in the world.

This one had excellent reviews, and Night Blooming jasmine isn't easy to find.. so I was fortunate to find this... and I lit the burner in the livingroom downstairs.. and it's glorious scent is now permeating up here in my office room in  the far corner of the house


----------



## Della

Monday I did several days worth of housework ahead because I knew I was going to get a Covid booster on Tuesday.  Spent all day Wednesday sleeping.  Today I'm back and have to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Hm. I'd never heard of it...looks sort of like bacon.

It's not daylight yet so I can't get started on seeding. I did throw a load of white things and sheets in the washer. I'm saving the jeans and other dark stuff until I'm done with the lawn so I can put those clothes in at the same time.

If I'm done early enough and not too tired, the cannas will get sprayed to get rid of/prevent leaf rollers and some deadheading will get done. _*If*_ being the operative word!


----------



## Pappy

11 am appointment for my 6 month service on my car. After that, we will go somewhere for lunch. Nothing planned later this afternoon. Nap maybe?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Hm. I'd never heard of it...looks sort of like bacon.
> 
> It's not daylight yet so I can't get started on seeding. I did throw a load of white things and sheets in the washer. I'm saving the jeans and other dark stuff until I'm done with the lawn so I can put those clothes in at the same time.
> 
> If I'm done early enough and not too tired, the cannas will get sprayed to get rid of/prevent leaf rollers and some deadheading will get done. _*If*_ being the operative word!


No apart from being pork, it's nothing like bacon at all.. it's quite a tough meat and needs slow cooking... or .. as the Chinese do..  oven cook, then chop into inch cubes, and caramelize it in a frying pan..


----------



## hollydolly

oops sorry for the HUGE pic..


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early morning walk around 6:30 after a brief rainstorm,temp was 75
I have my annual mammogram this morning at 9am,will be walking 8 blocks to the hosptial where I used to work, Bflo General Medical Center,it will be my long walk of the day, take bus home
The rest of my day,on my afternoon walk, come over to my close friends, Marcia&Dave,pick up their mail{ I have a key to the house} read NYT,my book


----------



## MickaC

What am I doing today…..
The change of weather every hour will decide that.
Too wet to edge grass back, too wet to mow, the grass hasn’t dried all week. Sun…shower….cloud…..shower….cold.
So…..
Going to the vet to get dog food…..get some extra fetch games with the guys outside, since the temps are cooler…..do inside stuff….washing more storage containers…..waiting for some more summer heat…..summer can’t be over yet. .


----------



## WheatenLover

I've had all kinds of excitement around here.  Monday, I was doing some work on the computer, totally oblivious to everything around me. The time was 1.30 -- I thought it was a.m.given that I'd been working for a lot of hours, so I hustled around getting ready for bed because I had a doctor's appointment. My son told me it was p.m., and I disagreed, so he told me to look out the window. Sure enough, he was right. I've never done that before.

Wednesday, my cell phone quit making calls. It still gets on the internet, and takes texts from Telegram. My daughter cancelled T-Mobile as of Aug 6, and they cut the lines immediately. She has a sim card from another carrier, so she's fine. I'm ordering my sim card today.

Same day, I went on my ubuntu computer, as usual. The wireless internet is connected, supposedly. But it doesn't work. It does work on the Windows computer. I spent hours trying to fix that, to no avail. This is partially because the computer is not connected. I decided to install Linux Mint instead, but the program to deal with the ISO won't install - no internet. By this point I am pretty frustrated.

Today the ubuntu problem will have to take a back seat. I can't keep screwing around with it. I can fix it by installing either ubuntu or another OS, but can't do it without an internet connection. The problem is, most likely, a buggy kernel (5.15 and 5.16). I dislike using Windows, but at least I have my el cheapo Windows computer to use. Otherwise, I would go insane.

In a few minutes I have to go to the dentist for a regular checkup. When I get home, I will focus on laundry, cleaning, and packing.  And paying some bills, and getting reimbursed for some expenses. 

I forgot, the title to my daughter's car (which I signed over to her) finally arrived, so I have to go to a town 45 minutes away to sell it. And talk to the car dealer first. Not traveling without a firm offer. So I think anyway, because there is a Honda dealer here in town, but my daughter didn't call them.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Fixing the printer, shower for me and the dog, trip to town for groceries, library, gas, and bank for notary. Then a little work in the shop.


----------



## Sliverfox

Checking  out  hubby's rifle this morning,,  hit the critter raiding the  garden.

We had rain last night,, the weeds in flower beds need pulled.
Any volunteers?


----------



## katlupe

Got a lot more done so far, more than I suspected I would. Vacuum packed six pounds of chicken thighs. Made four batches of Keto Chow. My friend stopped in for a quick chat......well, she really came for a visit with Rabbit, bringing him a few little goodies. He is happy and napping now. Now filing some papers that had piled up once again. And making my breakfast at the same time.........bacon and scrambled eggs (the real breakfast of champions).


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> oops sorry for the HUGE pic..


It's a feast for the eyes!


----------



## WheatenLover

My "luck" is turning sweet - no cavities today!


----------



## Paco Dennis

I went to town to get a few supplies and stopped off to play pool at the Senior Center! I haven't played pool in over 25 years. I walked in and there were about 6 guys playing. They were all pretty good. I was just gonna watch but I wanted to see if I could still play at all. I knocked in a few good ones, but on the whole I am definetely needing some practice before I join the "guys". It was fun.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. I knew it was coming, but in July? An article for pumpkin spice something or other. The "pumpkin spice" jumped off the page and into my eyes before I looked away so I don't even know if it was a recipe or maybe just an ad. 

Finished the Bermuda planting by 9:30 this morning. Kids...by then it was already _hot  _so the only other thing that got done was spraying the cannas and roses for leaf rollers and aphids. While I was spraying I noticed that one of the rose bushes is dying. There are 25 of them. Hope it doesn't have anything contagious.


----------



## horseless carriage

Busy day today, that's for sure. In work at six as usual, I will finish earlier today, in order to get home, scrub up, call our friends, drive to their place, leave the car there. All into a taxi to go to Bournemouth for a Latin cabaret styled on Miami Vice. There's a floor show, dance demonstration, buffet and a chance to strut our stuff, (show off on the dance floor.) It's a big charity fund raising jolly.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Celebrating my wife's birthday!!


----------



## katlupe

Today I have a hair appointment at noon so have to do my bunny's cage before that. I usually do it at 2:00 PM, but on days that I go somewhere I like to get it done earlier. The reason is after I am gone for a longer amount of time than usual I am out of energy. Especially when it is hot out.

Not much else planned that I know of. Have a great day!


----------



## hawkdon

Morning earlywormer's!!!!! Sunny brite out there, 62deg, going to 85 later on, think the rain is over for now...I have to put together a new "high rise/w/handles" toilet seat today, old one broke one arm, friend will come by tomorrow to install new one
for me....otherwise a calm day I hope.......have a good one!!! don


----------



## Pepper

Planning on going to library this afternoon after 'Young & Restless.'


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk around 6:30 went outside to water plants/flowers in community garden,then walked around garden circle 3 times,walked 3 flights up to my apt
 This morning, friend&resident, Thora{lives a floor above me} going on our Friday 'road trip' to local grocery store Tops{ BTW,the Tops store that was shut down in May during the awful mass shooting} reopened last week
The rest of my day read NYT,my book take another walk
I'm having dinner with church friends, Earl, Ardrey at Earl's new  apt he moved in couple weeks ago. We are ordering subs. We sit together at church our nickname 'pew pod partners' I've known Ardrey since childhood


----------



## Jackie23

Think I'll rake leaves this morning before the big heat hits...we do have a 30% chance for rain tomorrow.


----------



## Pepper

Past Sunday went to beach with son/dil/grandson.  Tomorrow son/grandson coming we will spend day in a lovely park.  Why are the days in-between so damn hard?  I'm fortunate to see them as often as I do.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Past Sunday went to beach with son/dil/grandson.  Tomorrow son/grandson coming we will spend day in a lovely park.  Why are the days in-between so damn hard?  I'm fortunate to see them as often as I do.


Loneliness?


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Loneliness?


You okay?


----------



## hollydolly

It's racing towards 8pm on what's been a really hot day today, but the sun kept going behind the clouds making it very humid, and further to that it was the day of Flying ants


Blessed said:


> You okay?


yes I'm fine, I was replying to Pepper when she was surmising as to why the days in between her visits are so hard..


----------



## Murrmurr

No g-kids this weekend. It's been months since the last time it's been just me and Meesh for a whole weekend. 

I told her we oughta make it a little second honeymoon and she said "That's a good idea, old man...I've been wondering if the first one was just a fluke."


----------



## hollydolly

It's racing towards 8pm on what's been a really hot day today, but the sun kept going behind the clouds making it very humid, and further to that it was the day of Flying ants..*ugh*.. I hate those things... ..happens on several days every July..

Anyway I wasn't home.. I was in a town about 20 miles north...

First of all I cleared my estranged husbands shirts and shoes out... it's taken me a year to get up the courage to do it, but today I did it.. so I donated them all to the charity shop in the village .Very expensive shirts and shoes, so I hope they get lots of money for them.. I  was a little bit emotional about the whole thing, but it had to be done...

From there I drove to the aforesaid large town.... and had a walk around the Vintage Emporium... I didn't buy anything because my car was parked a good 1/2  a mile away so it would have been too difficult to  carry anything in this heat , but I'm going back again soon, and park my car closer..  here's some photos from today..

















so much stuff from the 50's , 60's 70's ..... some things were good value , others like this pretty much overpriced I thought... but no doubt worth it for those who would like to own them,.
I'll put more photos on the photo thread.. it was quite dark in there so the photos are slightly blurred...

Here's the town where I was.. 





I'm going to make a second post otherwise this one will be waaaay too long...


----------



## hollydolly

At the town square there was a trio singing Jazz... ..












and this song caught my attention because I'd never heard of it before.. so I googled it when I got home, I think some of you may know this......


----------



## Knight

Vacuum sealing the protein bargains I bought. Bone in chicken breast 99cents lb. Chicken thighs 99cents. lb.
Top round USDA choice roasts $2.29lb.  Bought two roasts, a little over 5lb. each. Since multiple meals can be made  from the roasts that was truly a bargain.

Cut off about 1 & 1/2 lbs. to cube for beef stew. Super thin slice about a lb. for mincing to make Philly cheese steak sandwiches. The rest season with herbs & spices & slow roast for beef roast & mashed potatoes. Left over from roast will make some focaccia bread then slice for sandwiches.

Still have older protein to use up but being frugal & able to spot a bargain never goes away.


----------



## Patricia

Office type errands earlier, store errands for later. tired!


----------



## horseless carriage

What a day yesterday was, I've only just surfaced and the lady is still, up with the fairies. (Sleeping.) Whilst there, yesterday, some friends we know gave us a heads up on a concert tomorrow which we will most probably go along to. A Big Band called, "Swing Unlimited," are playing at Salisbury Cathedral." It's a free concert with a donation collection for the Ukraine Fund. 

At the end of August we are going to The Twinwood Festival, so today we are driving to the town of Andover, to a company that rents, what we call, motorhomes. They look like this:

They come in all shapes and sizes, and prices of course, so we are going to have a look around them to see what they are like. We shall make a day of it and eat out.


----------



## katlupe

Knight said:


> Vacuum sealing the protein bargains I bought. Bone in chicken breast 99cents lb. Chicken thighs 99cents. lb.
> Top round USDA choice roasts $2.29lb.  Bought two roasts, a little over 5lb. each. Since multiple meals can be made  from the roasts that was truly a bargain.
> 
> Cut off about 1 & 1/2 lbs. to cube for beef stew. Super thin slice about a lb. for mincing to make Philly cheese steak sandwiches. The rest season with herbs & spices & slow roast for beef roast & mashed potatoes. Left over from roast will make some focaccia bread then slice for sandwiches.
> 
> Still have older protein to use up but being frugal & able to spot a bargain never goes away.


You got some good bargains!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> It's racing towards 8pm on what's been a really hot day today, but the sun kept going behind the clouds making it very humid, and further to that it was the day of Flying ants..*ugh*.. I hate those things... ..happens on several days every July..
> 
> Anyway I wasn't home.. I was in a town about 20 miles north...
> 
> First of all I cleared my estranged husbands shirts and shoes out... it's taken me a year to get up the courage to do it, but today I did it.. so I donated them all to the charity shop in the village .Very expensive shirts and shoes, so I hope they get lots of money for them.. I  was a little bit emotional about the whole thing, but it had to be done...
> 
> From there I drove to the aforesaid large town.... and had a walk around the Vintage Emporium... I didn't buy anything because my car was parked a good 1/2  a mile away so it would have been too difficult to  carry anything in this heat , but I'm going back again soon, and park my car closer..  here's some photos from today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much stuff from the 50's , 60's 70's ..... some things were good value , others like this pretty much overpriced I thought... but no doubt worth it for those who would like to own them,.
> I'll put more photos on the photo thread.. it was quite dark in there so the photos are slightly blurred...
> 
> Here's the town where I was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a second post otherwise this one will be waaaay too long...


I spotted some teapots in the first picture!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> At the town square there was a trio singing Jazz... ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this song caught my attention because I'd never heard of it before.. so I googled it when I got home, I think some of you may know this......


Looks like nice place to go and enjoy your day.


----------



## katlupe

Nothing planned yet...........just coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> What a day yesterday was, I've only just surfaced and the lady is still, up with the fairies. (Sleeping.) Whilst there, yesterday, some friends we know gave us a heads up on a concert tomorrow which we will most probably go along to. A Big Band called, "Swing Unlimited," are playing at Salisbury Cathedral." It's a free concert with a donation collection for the Ukraine Fund.
> 
> At the end of August we are going to The Twinwood Festival, so today we are driving to the town of Andover, to a company that rents, what we call, motorhomes. They look like this:
> View attachment 231909
> They come in all shapes and sizes, and prices of course, so we are going to have a look around them to see what they are like. We shall make a day of it and eat out.


Swing unlimited are fabulous I've seen them a few times.. you;ll enjoy them


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Looks like nice place to go and enjoy your day.


oh it's just a little market town North of me. not somewhere that I;d spend more than a couple of hours,., but nice enough...


----------



## MarciKS

getting ready to go to bed. i have wash to do later and i plan to tackle the closet for unwanted items. i'm getting ready to start getting rid of anything i'm not using anymore.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> getting ready to go to bed. i have wash to do later and i plan to tackle the closet for unwanted items. i'm getting ready to start getting rid of anything i'm not using anymore.


I didn't turn my light out until 4am this morning.. and the flippin' Postman knocked at 9am.. with a parcel which I wasn't expecting.. ..gonna be tired all day now..


----------



## Sliverfox

Waiting  for  my friend  to come,, she's  going to cut my hair.

After watching  hubby  slowly walk to kitchen,, I hope he takes the day off.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> I didn't turn my light out until 4am this morning.. and the flippin' Postman knocked at 9am.. with a parcel which I wasn't expecting.. ..gonna be tired all day now..


that's ok. i couldn't sleep. i think i have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Jules

@horseless carriage   We call them motorhomes too, or RVs (recreational vehicles).  If you’ve never rented before, smaller is better.  Uses less fuel and easier to manoeuvre in busy spaces. JMO.


----------



## StarSong

Came home yesterday after a week's visit to the Toronto area to visit family.  Had a lovely time and the weather was glorious.  Airports at both ends require masking unless people were actively eating or drinking, as did the airline (Air Canada).  Everyone was in compliance so there was no drama.          

LAX was a dream both ways, Toronto Pearson was terrific on arrival and an absolute nightmare for departure. Over three hours in long lines with scarce, unhelpful, surly airport workers. Sorry to say it lived up to its (recent) dreadful reputation.

We'll try to avoid repeating that experience - maybe next time we'll take a bus or train to Buffalo and fly home from there.


----------



## MarciKS

Working on finishing my coffee and then I plan to attack the closet with a vengeance to start getting rid of things I no longer need. Hell I got instruction pamphlets for appliances I don't even have anymore. LOL


----------



## MarkinPhx

I am going to visit my dad today. Yesterday my sister took him to the periodontist to get his new teeth placed in. I want to see if he is adjusting well to his new set. I wish I knew what his mind was thinking while the work was being done to him but I will never know. My sister said that he responded well while the work was being done him though


----------



## Liberty

We did our usual long walkabout around the driveway early this morning. 
Came in and took a cool pool dip, sat on the back deck drinking coffee, watching the 
surely hummingbirds bully each other away from the feeders, just enjoying "nature time" for an hour.  Beautiful hot day.

You all have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Jules

Walked early, not too far, it’s just too hot for my normal times.  Also walked with my husband last night at 9:30. 

@StarSong, what time was your departure.  My DD is flying out of there next week on a very early flight.  Hope that avoids the crowds.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Walked early, not too far, it’s just too hot for my normal times.  Also walked with my husband last night at 9:30.
> 
> @StarSong, what time was your departure.  My DD is flying out of there next week on a very early flight.  Hope that avoids the crowds.


Had an 8 AM departure, got to the airport at 5 AM and only got to the flight with 15 minutes to spare.  Is your daughter flying to a domestic or international destination?  As bad as the customs lines for US citizens were, the lines for Canadian citizens were far worse.  Security lines were also ridiculously long.  

Air Canada delayed our flight's departure by more than 30 minutes because so many people were stuck in customs lines.


----------



## StarSong

While I was happy to go visit family, I missed my pool.  DH & I got right back in the groove this morning with a half hour swim after our first cup of coffee.  Heaven!


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Had an 8 AM departure, got to the airport at 5 AM and only got to the flight with 15 minutes to spare.


Oh boy.  Their flight is at ~7 AM, I think.  They’re flying domestic.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Oh boy.  Their flight is at ~7 AM, I think.  They’re flying domestic.


Domestic should be better.  Half our problem was the customs lines since Americans clear at the Toronto airport.  The line for Canadian customs was outrageous though.  A lot of Canadians in those lines were extremely frustrated.


----------



## hollydolly

Got an update about my 101 year old neighbour from his son today. I can hardly believe it.. he text to say that his dad while in hospital recovering from the Bleed on the brain  caught Covid, and passed it onto his son and his wife.. ( both the same age as me ).. and the D_I-L had to be hospitalised.. .. it was so severe.. 

Anyway can you believe the old man recovered from everything including the Covid.. and now he's too unsteady on his feet and unable to look after himself, his son has arranged for him to enter a care home, and will be coming here to clear out the house soon...

Can you believe this?.. a 101 year old man, who recovered from  a serious fall, Kidney infection, Brain Bleed.. AND Covid so severe it put his D_I-L in hospital..  is still going strong..


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> Got an update about my 101 year old neighbour from his son today. I can hardly believe it.. he text to say that his dad while in hospital recovering from the Bleed on the brain  caught Covid, and passed it onto his son and his wife.. ( both the same age as me ).. and the D_I-L had to be hospitalised.. .. it was so severe..
> 
> Anyway can you believe the old man recovered from everything including the Covid.. and now he's too unsteady on his feet and unable to look after himself, his son has arranged for him to enter a care home, and will be coming here to clear out the house soon...
> 
> Can you believe this?.. a 101 year old man, who recovered from  a serious fall, Kidney infection, Brain Bleed.. AND Covid so severe it put his D_I-L in hospital..  is still going strong..


Hospitals aren't safe places to be right now. That's why I put off back surgery ...again. But a care home is just as dangerous. 
Good on the old boy for a long life!


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Hospitals aren't safe places to be right now. That's why I put off back surgery ...again. But a care home is just as dangerous.
> Good on the old boy for a long life!


yes, I agree.. however, there's really no option for him. he isn't capable of returning to his home and living alone... so the best option is for the care home where at least he'll have someone there to take care of his needs.. first time in his 101 years  other than his late wife.. that he'll have had anyone doing anything for him, and although he has slight dementia, I'm sure he'll find it a lot more comfortable even tho' he's fought against it all his life as an independent man


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> yes, I agree.. however, there's really no option for him. he isn't capable of returning to his home and living alone... so the best option is for the care home where at least he'll have someone there to take care of his needs.. first time in his 101 years  other than his late wife.. that he'll have had anyone doing anything for him, and although he has slight dementia, I'm sure he'll find it a lot more comfortable even tho' he's fought against it all his life as an independent man


_Just my opinion_, but we should take care of our own elders. Some people say they can't because of their career, but I wish taking care of our own elders would become the expected custom (again).


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> _Just my opinion_, but we should take care of our own elders. Some people say they can't because of their career, but I wish taking care of our own elders would become the expected custom (again).


It sounds like a great idea, but not everyone has the temperament or physical strength to take care of elders, particularly when it comes to toileting, bathing, transfers to wheelchairs or beds, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr

StarSong said:


> It sounds like a great idea, but not everyone has the temperament or physical strength to take care of elders, particularly when it comes to toileting, bathing, transfers to wheelchairs or beds, etc.


True, but if the custom was strongly encouraged, or actually necessary, over time I'm sure people would catch on. After all, our parents had to learn to be parents, including all the drudgery; feedings, diaper changes, potty training, bathing, etc.


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It sounds like a great idea, but not everyone has the temperament or physical strength to take care of elders, particularly when it comes to toileting, bathing, transfers to wheelchairs or beds, etc.


yes and in this case.. the son is in his late 60's.. as is his wife,  self employed as a one man band , and working 60 hour week.. and lives a long way away .. He's chosen to place his father in a care home near here.. so that any friends  who live in the area can still visit him. If he took him to live with him, his wife would have to do all the caring for a  very big man ( he's over 6 feet tall) man who has dementia , and who is now incapable of walking..,  and it would also mean he would have no friends to visit either


----------



## WheatenLover

Chores, driving son to and from work, placed a grocery order with Walmart, cleaned kitchen, spent time again trying to repair my ubuntu OS which went haywire for no reason at all. The internet connection (which was fine on my windows computer) finally returned this morning out of the blue. Now I'm screwing around with trying to install a new ubuntu program, which so far is not going so well. Linux mint is looking better and better. Also packing to move. 

Still no phone service since my daughter canceled our plan. Hate to do it, but I think I'm going to get Google Fi, just the sim card. It's not like I have anything to hide on my phone, but I do like the most privacy possible. That won't happen with Google, but it's only $20 a month.

I am super frustrated about the phone, the computer, and about Walmart not taking my order due to "technical difficulties". Finally, I turned off all tracker and ad blocker software, and that worked, and managed to piss me off at the same time.


----------



## HoneyNut

I went on a tour at Niagara Falls today, including the boat ride up to the Falls where the spray gets a person wet.  It was a lot of fun.   

I wasn't sure the day would be enjoyable because a couple days ago after a walk in a park the bottom of my forefoot hurt and it felt like I was walking on a cottonball.  I hate being old and having random body parts fail unexpectedly!

So yesterday I didn't go for any walk, but did go to the store and bought some gel pads for shoes for the ball of the foot area.  I figured I'd survive today because it was a bus tour, but right after we got on the tour bus they mentioned we'd be walking two and a half miles during the day! 

Luckily the gel pads seemed to help alot.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I went on a tour at Niagara Falls today, including the boat ride up to the Falls where the spray gets a person wet.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> I wasn't sure the day would be enjoyable because a couple days ago after a walk in a park the bottom of my forefoot hurt and it felt like I was walking on a cottonball.  I hate being old and having random body parts fail unexpectedly!
> 
> So yesterday I didn't go for any walk, but did go to the store and bought some gel pads for shoes for the ball of the foot area.  I figured I'd survive today because it was a bus tour, but right after we got on the tour bus they mentioned we'd be walking two and a half miles during the day!
> 
> Luckily the gel pads seemed to help alot.
> 
> View attachment 232057
> 
> View attachment 232058


You're doing fantastically well...


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> True, but if the custom was strongly encouraged, or actually necessary, over time I'm sure people would catch on. After all, our parents had to learn to be parents, including all the drudgery; feedings, diaper changes, potty training, bathing, etc.



Caring for a baby is very different story in virtually every possible way from caring for elderly adults, at least from my experience.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Caring for a baby is very different story in virtually every possible way from caring for elderly adults, at least from my experience.


Very different indeed...


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Caring for a baby is very different story in virtually every possible way from caring for elderly adults, at least from my experience.


Really not so different.  I cared for my Mom in my home for 2 years. When she first came she was still walking and active but very quickly went downhill.  At the end I was feeding, bathing, changing diapers.  That was not a problem but I could not keep her safe from getting up and falling unless she was in my sight.  I had to place her in care, there was no other choice. I don't want my son or DIL to even try.


----------



## Murrmurr

StarSong said:


> Caring for a baby is very different story in virtually every possible way from caring for elderly adults, at least from my experience.





hollydolly said:


> Very different indeed...


It's comparable, at least from my experience.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Today started out with Li'l Bit wanting to check out the grill on the deck. She does this every morning as she has caught one in there before, and came close on a few others. So I open the grill, and usually say, nope nobody home, but this morning I opened it, and there was a pack rat sitting in a huge nest that wasn't there yesterday. Well, the rat took off,  and Li'l Bit was on it in a flash. She looked at me to see if I wanted her to drop it, and I said no it's all yours. They are kinda cute critters, but they can do an amazing amount of damage. After all the excitement it was back to work on the new bridge railings. I had loaded my big gas powered welder on the trailer yesterday along, with the new wooden rails, and all the other tools required. Cut off what was left of the old railing on one side, and fired up the welder to weld on the new mounting hardware I made. It ran fine but no juice. Checked it out, and it looked like some critter had gotten into the main part of the generator, and chewed up the insulation on one of the components. This will be a major job, and I don't have time for it right now, so I got out the backup generator for the house, and one of my smaller welders and installed the hardware on one side of the bridge . Should be able to finish everything up tomorrow, or Monday. Just another day on the ranch.


----------



## Alligatorob

Heading to Georgetown Lake, Montana for a few days of vacation!


----------



## katlupe

I have tried not to use the elevator much in our building because of the sign on it warning us to use it as little as possible. Nobody else seems to be paying attention to that. So I will do laundry today, take my garbage out and attempt to take a walk all at the same time. I think I will leave my laundry basket in my storage locker while I go outside. Then maybe by the time I get back the laundry will be ready to take upstairs since I do not dry it in a dryer. So limiting myself to one ride down and one ride back up.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> I have tried not to use the elevator much in our building because of the sign on it warning us to use it as little as possible. Nobody else seems to be paying attention to that. So I will do laundry today, take my garbage out and attempt to take a walk all at the same time. I think I will leave my laundry basket in my storage locker while I go outside. Then maybe by the time I get back the laundry will be ready to take upstairs since I do not dry it in a dryer. So limiting myself to one ride down and one ride back up.


Hopefully you don't have to wait too long for the repair. I would be scared too. I would use the stairs, but I know that isn't the right choice for everyone. You have a good idea how to plan. I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> Hopefully you don't have to wait too long for the repair. I would be scared too. I would use the stairs, but I know that isn't the right choice for everyone. You have a good idea how to plan. I hope you have a nice day.


Well you know week-ends are not work days for repairmen unless it is an emergency. So hopefully this week they will do some work on it.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Well you know week-ends are not work days for repairmen unless it is an emergency. So hopefully this week they will do some work on it.


I don't know how to guess about anything anymore. Nothing ceases to amaze me. If I were in your situation, the elevator repair would seem like an emergency. Judging from the picture you posted, the staircase in your building, appears better than some that are used for fire exits, if that's what it is. I couldn't tell if people use the stairs on a regular basis or not. Hopefully there will be progress next week.


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> It's comparable, at least from my experience.


Perhaps the elderly loved ones in your life were quite different from the elderly loved ones in mine.  And possibly the babies were quite different, as well.


----------



## WheatenLover

I finally got the gas stove fixed yesterday. Guess what it was - it wasn't plugged in! I am just glad we can cook again.

I also finally got my ubuntu computer fixed. I backed up all the files and installed ubuntu again, instead of messing around with Linux mint. It worked - it was connected to the internet and Firefox worked fine.

Today, I get up and it is connected, but the connection doesn't work. I am sick of dealing with this, so I'll wait. The problem may be with the Firefox program ubuntu uses. Or I may need to roll back the kernel to an earlier one. Or I may need to use Mint. 

The difference between ubuntu/linux based operating systems shows up in bleachbit. After I've been on the internet, bleachbit has very little to delete, maybe 16 MB. On windows, bleachbit deletes hundreds of MB. And this shows up on MS Edge, which I don't use.

Today, chores, packing, picking up the dog crate from my husband's house. I want to see how much room it takes up in the car, so we have an idea of what we transport that way.

He came over yesterday, and said that someone from the council on aging is going to visit him next week, so he can get services.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Really not so different.  I cared for my Mom in my home for 2 years. When she first came she was still walking and active but very quickly went downhill.  At the end I was feeding, bathing, changing diapers.  That was not a problem but *I could not keep her safe from getting up and falling unless she was in my sight.  I had to place her in care, there was no other choice. I don't want my son or DIL to even try.*


Exactly.  

I couldn't physically wrangle 150 lb. elderly wheelchair-bound loved ones in a way that was safe for them or me, but wrangling my children when they were infants, toddlers and children was well within my abilities. 24/7 Dealing with (and having patience for) advanced vascular dementia in one and Alzheimer's in another was also way above my pay grade.


----------



## StarSong

Today will be another mostly relaxing day.  Laundry and a little cleaning, but not much else.  I try to not grocery shop on the weekends so I'll replenish my produce tomorrow morning.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> I also finally got my ubuntu computer fixed. I backed up all the files and installed ubuntu again, instead of messing around with Linux mint. It worked - it was connected to the internet and Firefox worked fine.
> 
> Today, I get up and it is connected, but the connection doesn't work. I am sick of dealing with this, so I'll wait. The problem may be with the Firefox program ubuntu uses. Or I may need to roll back the kernel to an earlier one. Or I may need to use Mint.
> 
> The difference between ubuntu/linux based operating systems shows up in bleachbit. After I've been on the internet, bleachbit has very little to delete, maybe 16 MB. On windows, bleachbit deletes hundreds of MB. And this shows up on MS Edge, which I don't use.


Almost all of this is Greek to me.  Hope you are able to sort it out.


----------



## Murrmurr

StarSong said:


> Perhaps the elderly loved ones in your life were quite different from the elderly loved ones in mine.


Yeah, maybe. Dad had a stroke that effected him physically and cognitively, mom had very limited mobility and onset dementia. 

I was just pointing out that (most of) our parents made sacrifices and took care of us when we were helpless, and it would be great if taking care of them when they become _similarly_ helpless was as normal a thing as brushing our teeth. But it would be truly grand if state-funded senior care centers weren't just bleak institutions where old folks go to be mistreated and then die.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Almost all of this is Greek to me.  Hope you are able to sort it out.


Thank you. It is Greek to me, too. I've always fixed whatever is wrong with my family's computers. What I have going for me is persistance. Really, stubornness. I refuse to let a machine beat me. I keep thinking I'll eventually turn into a knowledgeable geek, but that hasn't happened. By the time I fix something, I have no clue how I did it because I tried so many things that they all swirl around in my head.

Also I don't want to give my computers to a repairperson. Like my dog, they stay with me.


----------



## Sliverfox

We made a short  trip to Walmart,, didn't need  much, mostly milk.

Got behind  young lady at the check out.
When we left the store hubby said her bill was over $800!

I don't think  we've ever had a food  bill that  big.
Colthing bill  for winter  coats, boots , school clothing may have been that  high when our sons were  teens.


----------



## Chet

I mowed the lawn this morning to get it out of the way before the coming heat and humidity. I still have enough stamina, but I think I need feet replacement surgery 'cause they hurt like hell. Arthritis in the toe joints are doing me in.


----------



## win231

I'm visiting elderly friends & bringing lunch.
They always hug me & and none of us have been tested for Monkeypox.


----------



## StarSong

Murrmurr said:


> But it would be truly grand if state-funded senior care centers weren't just bleak institutions where old folks go to be mistreated and then die.


True.  Fortunately, both of the elderly in my life who needed this kind of care were in beautiful private facilities that were well staffed with excellent caregivers.  DH & my visits several times a week gave us great confidence that they were cared for and cared about.


----------



## Murrmurr

WheatenLover said:


> I finally got the gas stove fixed yesterday. Guess what it was - it wasn't plugged in! I am just glad we can cook again.
> 
> I also finally got my ubuntu computer fixed. I backed up all the files and installed ubuntu again, instead of messing around with Linux mint. It worked - it was connected to the internet and Firefox worked fine.
> 
> Today, I get up and it is connected, but the connection doesn't work. I am sick of dealing with this, so I'll wait. The problem may be with the Firefox program ubuntu uses. Or I may need to roll back the kernel to an earlier one. Or I may need to use Mint.
> 
> The difference between ubuntu/linux based operating systems shows up in bleachbit. After I've been on the internet, bleachbit has very little to delete, maybe 16 MB. On windows, bleachbit deletes hundreds of MB. And this shows up on MS Edge, which I don't use.
> 
> Today, chores, packing, picking up the dog crate from my husband's house. I want to see how much room it takes up in the car, so we have an idea of what we transport that way.
> 
> He came over yesterday, and said that someone from the council on aging is going to visit him next week, so he can get services.


Firefox did a very recent update, like just in the past couple of days. Right click on the Firefox icon and see if the "update" option shows up in menu. Needless to say, you wanna click on it if it's there.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> I don't know how to guess about anything anymore. Nothing ceases to amaze me. If I were in your situation, the elevator repair would seem like an emergency. Judging from the picture you posted, the staircase in your building, appears better than some that are used for fire exits, if that's what it is. I couldn't tell if people use the stairs on a regular basis or not. Hopefully there will be progress next week.


Yes, those stairs are used by a lot of people daily. 

As for the elevator, even if it was considered an emergency (and I think they may consider it one) there is the situation of getting parts to fix it. I am sure if the repair man could fix it immediately and had the correct parts he would do so. He comes down here (I think the company is located in Syracuse so not local) pretty fast. I know from being with men who order parts for cars and bikes and solar systems that it is a matter of ordering and then seeing if that is what they need or if it fits. We need a computerized elevator run by Amazon or Google!


----------



## katlupe

Laundry room quite busy today, so not doing that. Maybe tomorrow afternoon. I did the trip to the dumpster and then walked around the front of the building and back. I figure if I walk at least a little bit it counts. I was going to go farther but as soon as I started walking one of my knees started acting up. So I came back upstairs. Then one of my friends stopped in because she needed someone to talk to. Now having a quick drink and then going to do the bunny cage.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> Yes, those stairs are used by a lot of people daily.
> 
> As for the elevator, even if it was considered an emergency (and I think they may consider it one) there is the situation of getting parts to fix it. I am sure if the repair man could fix it immediately and had the correct parts he would do so. He comes down here (I think the company is located in Syracuse so not local) pretty fast. I know from being with men who order parts for cars and bikes and solar systems that it is a matter of ordering and then seeing if that is what they need or if it fits. We need a computerized elevator run by Amazon or Google!


I hope it's fixed for your sake, and you have good news next week.


----------



## Bella

I churned some chocolate sherbet that I had chilling in the fridge overnight. That's in the freezer just waiting for me to dig into it later tonight. I did some outside chores and watering this morning. It's not quite as hot and humid as it has been, but it's still too hot for me to work outside for very long. 

I emptied out my bedroom closets and I'm going through clothing I haven't worn for a long time. Drawers are next. Like most of us, I've accumulated a lot of "stuff" over the years. I can't see the point of keeping a lot of it, so I'm bagging it up to donate. I have to go through everything I own. I'm dreading it. Sometimes I think it would just be easier to shoot myself, lol. 

Now I'm headed into the kitchen to make some potato salad and decide what else I want for dinner. One thing for sure, that's on the menu is an icy cold Moscow Mule for moi, just as soon as cocktail time rolls around! 



Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> I churned some chocolate sherbet that I had chilling in the fridge overnight. That's in the freezer just waiting for me to dig into it later tonight. I did some outside chores and watering this morning. It's not quite as hot and humid as it has been, but it's still too hot for me to work outside for very long.
> 
> I emptied out my bedroom closets and I'm going through clothing I haven't worn for a long time. Drawers are next. Like most of us, I've accumulated a lot of "stuff" over the years. I can't see the point of keeping a lot of it, so I'm bagging it up to donate. I have to go through everything I own. I'm dreading it. Sometimes I think it would just be easier to shoot myself, lol.
> 
> Now I'm headed into the kitchen to make some potato salad and decide what else I want for dinner. One thing for sure, that's on the menu is an icy cold Moscow Mule for moi, just as soon as cocktail time rolls around!
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Do what I do... 2 or more items into the house, then one or more items go into the charity bag for donation.. .. I give a big bag regularly of really good clothes to the charity shop.. as well as household items.. 

When faced with a huge amount to sort through.. imagine you're your own neighbour or friend , look at your stuff with the eyes of someone else, and think what would _they_ throw out..donate.. whatever.., it takes the sentiment out of it..

Just remember that once you've bagged that stuff up and got rid of it, you probably won't even remember what you threw out in the first place..


----------



## jet

cut the lawn this evening,it turned cooler,still humid though


----------



## -Oy-

Leaping about like a teenager at England winning the Women's Euro 2022 Football Cup against Germany - with just 5min of extra time to go!


----------



## C50

One of my projects today was working on my 25 year old dryer, I could hear the flame sputtering as it was drying so knew something was wrong.  Turns out the burner tube rotted away and the flame was spitting out the sides as much as going foreward.  I tried to do some creative enginerring and repair it with some metal and hose clamps but that didn't work out.  There's not enough metal left to braze a sleeve on either.  Guess I will have to just admit defeat and buy a replacement burner assembly. Bummer


----------



## hollydolly

C50 said:


> One of my projects today was working on my 25 year old dryer, I could hear the flame sputtering as it was drying so knew something was wrong.  Turns out the burner tube rotted away and the flame was spitting out the sides as much as going foreward.  I tried to do some creative enginerring and repair it with some metal and hose clamps but that didn't work out.  There's not enough metal left to braze a sleeve on either.  Guess I will have to just admit defeat and buy a replacement burner assembly. Bummer


The Flame ????


----------



## C50

hollydolly said:


> The Flame ????


Yes, propane clothes dryer.  You're probably thinking I meant hair dryer, I should have been more descriptive.


----------



## hollydolly

C50 said:


> Yes, propane clothes dryer.  You're probably thinking I meant hair dryer, I should have been more descriptive.


No I was thinking a clothes dryer... wow, I;ve never heard of a Propane Dryer...


----------



## Trila

Before I head off to bed, I thought I'd give you an update....  

My wrist seems to be healing just fine, and I stopped taking pain meds a week ago.  However there were several (not one, _several_!) complications after surgery. I'm not going to go into the details, but these complications are the source of the pain that I've been having.  Unfortunately, the pain meds worked only for my wrist, but they didn't help with anything else.  Good news though....some of the complications are starting to show signs of improving, but I will need more time to be sure.  

My main pain now, is still my shoulder. I can't even describe how much it hurts, and keeps me up at night.  My Dr has gotten me into "intense PT", and I start that on Monday.  I have a feeling that my shoulder is going to hurt more than ever, once I start this program.  I just hope that it does what it's supposed to do, and I get better.

I had 2 fantastic days at the rink yesterday and today!  My Dr gave me the ok to start exercising so I walked 2.5 miles yesterday, and 3 this morning!  It felt so good to finally _do_ something!  While at the rink I got to visit with my skating friends....talk, share, laugh, support....it was really just what I needed!

I don't know how much posting I will be doing once I start PT, but hopefully I'll still be reading your posts.  After all, someone has to check up on all of you, to be sure that you are behaving! 

Good night, everyone!


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> I churned some chocolate sherbet that I had chilling in the fridge overnight. That's in the freezer just waiting for me to dig into it later tonight. I did some outside chores and watering this morning. It's not quite as hot and humid as it has been, but it's still too hot for me to work outside for very long.
> 
> I emptied out my bedroom closets and I'm going through clothing I haven't worn for a long time. Drawers are next. Like most of us, I've accumulated a lot of "stuff" over the years. I can't see the point of keeping a lot of it, so I'm bagging it up to donate. I have to go through everything I own. I'm dreading it. Sometimes I think it would just be easier to shoot myself, lol.
> 
> Now I'm headed into the kitchen to make some potato salad and decide what else I want for dinner. One thing for sure, that's on the menu is an icy cold Moscow Mule for moi, just as soon as cocktail time rolls around!
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Boy! That sure sounds good!


----------



## Trila

-Oy- said:


> Leaping about like a teenager at England winning the Women's Euro 2022 Football Cup against Germany - with just 5min of extra time to go!


----------



## Bella

Trila said:


> *Boy! That sure sounds good!*


It was! The perfect cocktail after a long hot day.


----------



## Leann

Today (Sunday) was a slow day for me. I have those once in a while and enjoy them immensely. There is always a bit of housework to do which I did and of course, I walked the dog a few times but other than that, I really relaxed. I have a long "to-do" list for this upcoming week so I took it easy today.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> No I was thinking a clothes dryer... wow, I;ve never heard of a Propane Dryer...


We have lots of natural gas dryers; they‘re very efficient.  Propane is just another gas source.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We have lots of natural gas dryers; they‘re very efficient.  Propane is just another gas source.


Gas Tumble Dryers​
Gas tumble dryers are not a myth! Let’s make that clear right now although it can’t be denied they are not often seen. They work in much the same way as an electric vented dryer would but they use your home’s mains gas to heat the air in the dryer.


And despite their name, they do still use electricity as well although this is only for minor things like turning the drum or powering the control panel. Gas tumble dryers are therefore able to be *incredibly energy efficient* usually with an A energy rating at a minimum.


When you compare this to the average electric tumble dryers rating of a C to D then it becomes pretty clear how big the gap in regards to energy efficiency is. So, if you want to cut your energy bills a gas dryer should definitely be considered.


However, the bad news is that gas tumble dryers are very *difficult to find* in the UK and you may have to order one from a specialist supplier. This also means you will need to pay *additional charges* to get it properly fitted and installed.


----------



## C50

hollydolly said:


> Gas Tumble Dryers​
> Gas tumble dryers are not a myth! Let’s make that clear right now although it can’t be denied they are not often seen. They work in much the same way as an electric vented dryer would but they use your home’s mains gas to heat the air in the dryer.
> 
> 
> And despite their name, they do still use electricity as well although this is only for minor things like turning the drum or powering the control panel. Gas tumble dryers are therefore able to be *incredibly energy efficient* usually with an A energy rating at a minimum.
> 
> 
> When you compare this to the average electric tumble dryers rating of a C to D then it becomes pretty clear how big the gap in regards to energy efficiency is. So, if you want to cut your energy bills a gas dryer should definitely be considered.
> 
> 
> However, the bad news is that gas tumble dryers are very *difficult to find* in the UK and you may have to order one from a specialist supplier. This also means you will need to pay *additional charges* to get it properly fitted and installed.


That's something how they're not that common in the UK, here in the US I bet gas appliances more common than electric.  Here it's common for gas/propane to be used for clothes dryers, stoves and hot water heaters.  Do homes in the UK generally have gas available?

Mine uses propane because natural gas was never available on my road until just last fall.


----------



## fatboy

might ride my bike later if not to hot   weather man says high humidity today   so probably not. might go for a short ride.


----------



## Sliverfox

Put our bedding in the washer.
Bedding will go into our natural gs dryer.

Hope to get a peach pie made this morning.
Lunch will probably be chicken and biscuits.

If my energy  holds up,, I'll make a batch of peach jam  this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

C50 said:


> That's something how they're not that common in the UK, here in the US I bet gas appliances more common than electric.  Here it's common for gas/propane to be used for clothes dryers, stoves and hot water heaters.  Do homes in the UK generally have gas available?
> 
> Mine uses propane because natural gas was never available on my road until just last fall.


We probably have more Gas than you, because almost all of our homes are heated by Gas central heating on a radiator system . We also have gas boilers...  and gas cookers ( as well as electric).. but gas is more prevelent.. but not gas dryers.. I remember when I was a small child, we had gas fridges..

This is a typical set up for radiators in an average size  home here... usually 2 in a livingroom.. and one in every other room







This is one of many types of boilers that would serve those radiators..

This one is mine.. quite an expensive unit compared to most others..


----------



## Jules

We have natural gas forced air heating, with vents in the floor.  In this house I chose not to have it for the W/D because it is a compact, stacked set and also not for the stove because I hate it in the kitchen.  Hot water is gas.

For areas that have to use propane for these, the cost is really high now.  

Once upon a time in another life, I had a propane fridge.


----------



## StarSong

My home is heated with gas (forced air).  I have a gas cook top, wall oven, clothes dryer, and hot water heater.


----------



## bowmore

This afternoon I have an appointment with the neurosurgeon to review my latest MRI.


----------



## Chet

hollydolly said:


> We probably have more Gas than you, because almost all of our homes are heated by Gas central heating on a radiator system . We also have gas boilers...  and gas cookers ( as well as electric).. but gas is more prevelent.. but not gas dryers.. I remember when I was a small child, we had gas fridges..
> 
> This is a typical set up for radiators in an average size  home here... usually 2 in a livingroom.. and one in every other room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of many types of boilers that would serve those radiators..
> 
> This one is mine.. quite an expensive unit compared to most others..


What is the source of gas in the UK? With all the attention paid to energy these days and the Russian invasion of Ukraine, I was wondering.


----------



## RadishRose

All electric, all the time.


----------



## hollydolly

Chet said:


> What is the source of gas in the UK? With all the attention paid to energy these days and the Russian invasion of Ukraine, I was wondering.


..1/2 of our gas is from the North Sea.. another 3rd from Norway...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We have natural gas forced air heating, with vents in the floor.  In this house I chose not to have it for the W/D because it is a compact, stacked set and also not for the stove because I hate it in the kitchen.  Hot water is gas.
> 
> For areas that have to use propane for these, the cost is really high now.
> 
> Once upon a time in another life, I had a propane fridge.


we don't have forced air here...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Do what I do... 2 or more items into the house, then one or more items go into the charity bag for donation.. .. I give a big bag regularly of really good clothes to the charity shop.. as well as household items..
> 
> When faced with a huge amount to sort through.. imagine you're your own neighbour or friend , look at your stuff with the eyes of someone else, and think what would _they_ throw out..donate.. whatever.., it takes the sentiment out of it..
> 
> Just remember that once you've bagged that stuff up and got rid of it, you probably won't even remember what you threw out in the first place..


At least the clear your clutter chore helped me learn to shop better. There is an organization here that will set a time to pick up the donations. That helps by not having to load the car. I feel better not having much.


----------



## Patricia

Errands. I've been online too much lately. There is a need to get caught up in other areas. I enjoyed having some time to read the posts.


----------



## hollydolly

Tomorrow I will be taking some household items to the charity shop, all in great condition for selling... 

I've got to also got to the waste/recycle  centre  ( colloquially known as ''The Tip'' in the UK) ...to take some metal and garden stuff.. so I'll drop that off, and continue on into town and drop the donations off.  We get doorstep collections of donations if we wish but we don't get a choice as to which charity  it gets given to... so I prefer to take my own, and choose the charity of which I'd rather support.. we have many choices here


----------



## Geezer Garage

I have gas, but fortunately I have antacid tablets also.


----------



## hollydolly

I;ve had a really eclectic day...

Took delivery of some household stuff.. then I was going to power wash the drive, but I couldn't find the connector  for the hose.. so instead I assembled a new storage trolley for my office room.. which meant I had to unscrew a unit that was attached to my desk,  which proved harder than it should have been..  ..anyway got my news storage unti built and in situ.. need to buy a new tower surge protection  extension lead  to put under there....

Then my elderly neighbours' son text.. and said he''s coming up tomorrow to sort out the house..would I meet him at the house, ... then a text from  the wife of the other neighbour saying she's moved out and left her husband is now no longer living 2 doors away.. ( I had no idea)...

Further to that a telephone convo with my ex husband number 1 ( daughters' father) ... he's so  poorly, he's kinda losing the will to live at only 65 .. I'm always so shocked at that because  when we were together ( albeit we were young) he was always so vibrant and active.. but he's been through  prostate cancer, and all sorts of other illnesses so he's feeling really depressed, so I chatted with him for about an hour ... made him laugh anyway..  hopefully he'll buck up a little bit ..not easy I know 

Anyway that took up most of my afternoon...

I've just been out and swept up the paths in the garden.. all the leaves and pollen make a mess every day..

coming up to 7pm now.. just had Pizza for dinner..


----------



## debodun

I spent most of an hour at the bank this morning. What I thought would be a simple deposit turned into an ordeal. The teller couldn't get their computer to take my deposit. She tried several times, then got another teller. Then she tried a few times. Then they got the branch manager. He tried once, shrugged, and went back in his office. Then they called the main office and were given instructions over the phone. Still no luck. Then they said that they had a new system installed last week. So I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that they aren't familiar yet with the new software. They said stop in again toward the end of the week and by then they should have it figured out. It just seems weird to me no other customers there were having problems, but I don't know if they were making deposits. Being the first of the month, I suspect they were just cashing checks as I saw most leave with cash in hand. Passbook deposits always seem to fluster tellers.


----------



## Bella

Jules said:


> *We have natural gas forced air heating, with vents in the floor.* * Hot water is gas.*





StarSong said:


> *My home is heated with gas (forced air).  I have a gas cook top, wall oven, clothes dryer, and hot water heater.*





hollydolly said:


> *we don't have forced air here...*





RadishRose said:


> *All electric, all the time.*


I have oil burner/hot water cast iron baseboard heat and a duel fuel stove with an electric oven and a propane cook top. Fuel has gotten so expensive that instead of using my stove top, I often use my free-standing induction burners to cook.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning cleaning up from the work on the bridge railings yesterday. Putting away welders, generator, grinders, and such, cleaned up the shop, cut up the old railings, and stacked them up by the fire pit. Up for lunch now, and just might take the rest of the day off. Keep telling myself I should take a day off, but rarely do.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Spent the morning cleaning up from the work on the bridge railings yesterday. Putting away welders, generator, grinders, and such, cleaned up the shop, cut up the old railings, and stacked them up by the fire pit. Up for lunch now, and just might take the rest of the day off. Keep telling myself I should take a day off, but rarely do.


Oh go ahead, take tomorrow off! Sleep late, go for a swim or a nice lunch out somewhere. Order delivery for supper and watch movies. Or go fishing.


----------



## debodun

Update on bank deposit problems. One of the tellers called and said the problem was that they were logged in on two different computers when they only had to log in on one. Well, all I can do is go back and try again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got lunch over with.

Our friend  whose trees  hubby has been cutting   stopped in.
He wanted  him to haul some rocks over to his river side cabin,, the  bank is washing away.

They were discussing  how  to get into where the rocks are,, when   another  couple of  friends stopped in.
We all spend  the afternoon   talking about old  times.

Looks like I won't get  any peach jam made  today.
Have  put our bedding on & fold  clothes.


----------



## Bella

It rained a little last night, thank God. It's overcast today and not nearly as hot as it has been for the last few weeks, only about 79*°.* That's a relief. So I didn't mind turning on the oven to roast some pumpkin seeds, and I did a little more work on my closets. Lord have mercy.

My sink has been leaking from the faucet, and I think the O rings need to be replaced. I ran out to a couple of local hardware stores, but, of course, neither of them had what I needed for my  particular faucet. No surprise there. I didn't feel like driving all the way to Home Depot, so this afternoon I ordered them from Amazon. If that doesn't do the trick and stop the leak, I'll try to figure out what the heck else it could be. I'll try whatever I have to to fix it myself before calling the plumber.

I ordered a few other things from Amazon that I need, unloaded the dishwasher and folded and put away some laundry. I thought I was gonna take a short nap before dinner because I've had a splitting sinus headache since I got up this morning and a little sleep usually helps but I noticed my Vitacost order had been delivered. I went outside to retrieve it and put a letter in my mail box to be picked up. On the way back up the driveway I spotted weeds.  The bane of my existence.  So I began pulling them up. Did I stop and go into the garage to get a pair of gardening gloves? No, I did not. I was on a roll and if I stopped to get the gloves, I might lose my momentum and we can't have that now can we? So, dirt caking under my finger nails, I just kept pullin' up dem weeds. For about two hours, I pulled up dem damn weeds. By the time I finished I was a total sweatball, lol. Then I spent ten minutes trying to get the dirt out from under my fingernails and took a quick shower. I always say to myself, "Next time I'll get the gloves." Then when the spirit moves me I do the same thing again. I think I might be crazy.

Oh, look, it's that time again! Tonight I'm having an icy cold mojito. Don't you think I've earned it after all that weeding? 




Bella


----------



## Jules

Bella said:


> Oh, look, it's that time again! Tonight I'm having an icy cold mojito. Don't you think I've earned it after all that weeding?


You sure did.


----------



## Blessed

Watching the grandson while the kids go to a concert. Pizza and ice cream for dinner!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm curled up after work, binging on YouTube videos (my guilty pleasure, I guess).  Some random observations and questions from some of the main topics I watch...

The Repercussions and backlash to Netflik's new adaptation of J. Austen's "Persuasion" is nearly as vocal and barbed as... not sure what without alluding to politics!  (And just from the glimpses I've had of this 'take' on Jane's work, I have to say I agree with most of the ppl who didn't like it.)  It's the 1995 version with Amanda Root and Ciaran Hinds for me!

Floating shelves are all the rage in the renovation videos...  Seems like a lot of dusting (?)

I love the folks who show us what daily life is like in different countries...  France, Sweden, UK, Italy, India, Japan  I especially like Choki from Japan... her two cats are so entertaining! =D  

Love discovering new musical talent as well as old favorites... sometimes in the same video.  Check out this cover of Jim Croce's "Operator" ...


----------



## jujube

I went to the gym today, for the first time in two years.

Yep, I still hate it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My day started before dawn, as usual. I rearranged and organized some stock in the storage closet to make more room and labeled the boxes some items are stored in. I emptied a bag that I'd shifted around for a year; it contained several pairs of slippers and thick cushions I used in my non rubber bottom slippers. I washed some of those and hung them up to dry; I threw the hard bottom ones away. I took a couple of naps, continued watching Eureka and started episodes of a couple of other shows. I'm glad I didn't have to cook today.

@jujube *Good* for you!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright, shiny faces?

Guess who has a day off and still got up at 4:30? When The Cat purrs in your ear so that you'll get up and serve breakfast, what else is there to do?

@Bella I hear you about the weeding (and whatever else needs doing re lawn and garden!). "I'm just going to pull this up/deadhead this plant..." Yeah, it doesn't turn out like that at all. When it's light out, I'm gonna gear up (and glove up) and haul my bony butt to the garden. Serving notice on those !@#$%^&* weeds.

Reading about all of you who are purging/cleaning/donating and thinking it must be the season or something. DD has been busily engaged in doing the same. Holy buckets! By the time she's done, her house is going to echo. Tee hee...yesterday she texted me before and after pix of the linen closet. The before pix showed the door not quite being able to close. The after pix showed nearly empty shelves. Then she admitted to me that the linen closet had not been sorted in the 23 years they've lived here and that there were sheets in there that she'd had long before she and DSIL were married. Um. That would be more than 25 years ago.

Then there's the kitchen...
And the closets in the bedrooms...
And the storage space under the vanities in the bathrooms...

If she ever makes it as far as the garage...  

Yesterday afternoon she had to go to Sam's Club to pick up some things for her half day job so I went along just because it's fun to see what's new. The most fun thing was a big Hallowe'en-themed wreath...let us keep in mind that Hallowe'en is three months away...it was soooo funny! Black with orange ornaments, a skeleton and other creepy stuff, and lights. Lit up, the skull's eyes were red and its hands were holding a harmonica that played.

I wanted it. I really, really wanted it because it was so funny. But I didn't want it enough to spend $80 to buy it!

Okay. Gotta tidy up The Hovel, get dressed in my gardening grubbies and get out there to do battle against the weeds.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I'm curled up after work, binging on YouTube videos (my guilty pleasure, I guess).  Some random observations and questions from some of the main topics I watch...
> 
> The Repercussions and backlash to Netflik's new adaptation of J. Austen's "Persuasion" is nearly as vocal and barbed as... not sure what without alluding to politics!  (And just from the glimpses I've had of this 'take' on Jane's work, I have to say I agree with most of the ppl who didn't like it.)  It's the 1995 version with Amanda Root and Ciaran Hinds for me!
> 
> Floating shelves are all the rage in the renovation videos...  Seems like a lot of dusting (?)
> 
> I love the folks who show us what daily life is like in different countries...  France, Sweden, UK, Italy, India, Japan  I especially like Choki from Japan... her two cats are so entertaining! =D
> 
> Love discovering new musical talent as well as old favorites... sometimes in the same video.  Check out this cover of Jim Croce's "Operator" ...


I;d love the link to one that shows daily life in the UK ... so I can tell you if it's the average way of life or no...


----------



## hollydolly

I've just met with my elderly neighbours' son whose up here organising his father's belongings. He said he's not going to clear the house until next week.. which means soon after that  we'll get new neighbours in that house  for the first time in all the  40 odd years I've had _this _house ,  and the 60 years since it was built ...it'll be very strange..

It's very warm and HUMID.. but I have to go out , and deposit a Tax rebate cheque... we rarely deal in cheques in this country.. not for years, so it's a bit of a PITA to have to go to the bank, because hundreds of our bank branches have closed in the last few years due to online banking, and there isn't a branch in my market town anymore , so it means I have to drive west to another town which still for the moment has a branch of my bank.. but for how long , who knows..
I'll take some donations for the charity shop with me.. 2 birds with one stone..


----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> I love the folks who show us what daily life is like in different countries...  France, Sweden, UK, Italy, India, Japan  I especially like Choki from Japan... her two cats are so entertaining! =D


I enjoy those kind of videos too. I feel like I have visited those countries through some of the videos I watch.


----------



## Sliverfox

Up early, trying to get 'fired up' to  do the peach jam I didn't get made, Monday.

Why is when your  house  looks  its worst ,, company comes?

Biggest  problem is  hubby   comes in  with sawdust  clinging to him.
He'll empty out his shoes into a waste basket him.

Told hm last night  that I think our floors look like something out of  westerns.
They used saw  dust to soak up all the  spilled booze & blood  from fights.

Wonder if he will rmember that & brush off sawdust  before  he comes in?


----------



## Mizmo

Right now..back to bed...awake since 4am...grrrrrrrrr
shopping later


----------



## katlupe

This morning my plan is to finish going through this pile of papers........filing some and getting rid of others. Then processing the herbal tea I made yesterday. Going to make homemade coleslaw. After all that is finished I will probably vacuum and then clean bathroom. That sounds like enough for today. Oh, pay some bills too. 

Depending on the weather, when I go out to the dumpster I might take a walk. But if it is too hot I will skip it and walk a few laps in my hall.


----------



## katlupe

Sliverfox said:


> Up early, trying to get 'fired up' to  do the peach jam I didn't get made, Monday.
> 
> Why is when your  house  looks  its worst ,, company comes?
> 
> Biggest  problem is  hubby   comes in  with sawdust  clinging to him.
> He'll empty out his shoes into a waste basket him.
> 
> Told hm last night  that I think our floors look like something out of  westerns.
> They used saw  dust to soak up all the  spilled booze & blood  from fights.
> 
> Wonder if he will rmember that & brush off sawdust  before  he comes in?


I had those same problems before I moved here. Sawdust from firewood too. Plus all the dirt you get from working in the garden and cleaning horse stalls and walking around in the paddock. Funny thing, I did some of the same things and I didn't bring in as much dirt and sawdust as my husband did.


----------



## StarSong

Today DH & I are going for a meet-and-greet with a dog we may adopt.  At only two weeks since our beloved pup's passing, it seems very soon - even to us - but we're patterning after our son and DIL's strategy.  

They adopt elderly or somewhat disabled dogs and typically have two small dogs and a cat.  When they lose one of their animals, they mourn deeply and adopt another within a short time.  They've found that bringing a new life into their home helps soothe the hurt.  Since they adopt animals that most people decline without a second thought, they've never had difficulty finding sweet furbabies to bring into their home.   

They're pretty amazing, don't you think?

p.s.  The dog we're looking at today is only 1-1/2 years old.  I fully expect and believe DH & I will outlive our next dog, but are nevertheless comforted by knowing any animal we adopt would be guaranteed a home after ours, if it comes to that.  Our children are all dog lovers and dog owners.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I;d love the link to one that shows daily life in the UK ... so I can tell you if it's the average way of life or no...


This is one of them, @hollydolly 






there r others but this is the one my caffeine-deprived brain came up with


----------



## Paco Dennis

VOTE!


----------



## Jackie23

It's Tuesday and trash day for me.....I continue to water early mornings, the heat continues to be oppressive, 104 today, yesterday I made 2 pints of sugarless jam out of leftover fruit.
Everyone stay cool and safe.


----------



## Sassycakes

What am  I doing today ? Surprise Surprise today I have a Doctors appt.


----------



## Pepper

Visiting with my family.  We will use their rooftop pool. It's gorgeous up there!  36 floors up, spectacular views!  Tomorrow is son/dil 8th anniversary though they've been together for 14 years


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well, my half day off yesterday turned into pressure washing the engine compartment of the car, and then the rest of it, along with the generator, and the gas grill. I did knock off at 5:30 instead of 6:30 or 7:00. That has to count for something. Today it's back to shop projects.


----------



## Sliverfox

Seven jelly  jars of peach  jam, made.

Now to  make lunch.
Hubby is  busy with our friend ,, hauling stones.
Not sure if they would stop somewhere to eat.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Geezer Garage said:


> Well, my half day off yesterday turned into pressure washing the engine compartment of the car, and then the rest of it, along with the generator, and the gas grill. I did knock off at 5:30 instead of 6:30 or 7:00. That has to count for something. Today it's back to shop projects.


Sounds like you were on a roll with the pressure washer...as long as you had it out already...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Done in the garden for today because I ran out of steam. Or maybe because it's too steamy out there. I got a lot done, but holy cow there's a lot more to do all because I've neglected it all summer. And we still have a whole lot more summer to go. Sigh. I'm off again on Thursday and then on Saturday. Guess where I'll be those days?


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  Can’t you do a bank deposit online - just take a photo of the back and front of the cheque.  Even if you can, you’ll have already left and have donations to do along the way.  Enjoy the outing.  

I need to go look for a another summer dress or beige or brown skirt.  Tuesday has discounts at several stores.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules You beat me to it. I was going to suggest depositing by phone

I'm tired. Working in the garden made me hot and sweaty and...tired. The Hovel needs to be vacuumed. Who wants to come over and do it for me? It's not like I'm asking for a lot...only takes five minutes. I've already showered and started a load of laundry and don't have the energy left for vacuuming.

Oh...and there's a BIG orange kitty napping amid the flowers. Really big. Bigger even than Maggiecat (she weighs about 25 lbs).


----------



## MickaC

Just got my front yard mowed, was looking like rain, and there was no dew from last nite, so got it done.
Stopped and talked to a neighbour, when he was going by. 
That’s all the excitement for now…..


----------



## Leann

The humidity and heat are both high and rising over the next several days. It's too uncomfortable to do anything outside right now but I'll need to go outside later today to change the nectar in the hummingbird feeders and water the plants. Thankfully there is some rain in the forecast for later this week.


----------



## Wontactmyage

Well this morning we mowed this island. Did some housework and now taking a break looking out at the beautiful day.


----------



## hollydolly

I tell you it'd been horrible here today..90 deg and with high humidity... *ugh*... I drove to one town to deposit the cheque and make the donations.. and it was sooo hot I got a coke  from the pub.. I always take iced water with me when I go out but I;d accidentally left it on the counter..

Then I had to drive to another much larger  town.. East... to pick up a few items from the Hardware Big box store.. and also get the frozen food store. I was so thirsty I couldn't wait to get to the FF store because they sell some chilled goods too, so I could get a  cold drink.. but when I got there.. I was  out of luck cuz all their chilled cabinets were not working.. ..I honestly can't remember ever being so thirsty and not having anything to drink... so I bought a ton of ice cream and ice lollies.. 

Thankfully I had the ice bag in my car so I was able to get them all home before they melted.. but I had to drive fast because my AC doesn't work.. so no cool car...

Then when I got in..I noticed I'd left several items behind that should have gone in the donations bag..


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> This is one of them, @hollydolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there r others but this is the one my caffeine-deprived brain came up with


I didn't watch more than a couple of Minutes CS..one because it's a video with Paid promotion, so they will say anything to get likes.. and also.. she's 5 minutes old.. so not living the same kind of life as us adults...


----------



## Pappy

The wife and I had our 6 month checkup this morning, and all of our numbers were good. My PSA was down a couple of points which is good news. I am going to see a back specialist for my arthritis. The VA has tried to help, but not much luck. Thelma has gout in her ankle and will take something to help with pain. For our ages, I think we did okay.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> The wife and I had our 6 month checkup this morning, and all of our numbers were good. My PSA was down a couple of points which is good news. I am going to see a back specialist for my arthritis. The VA has tried to help, but not much luck. Thelma has gout in her ankle and will take something to help with pain. For our ages, I think we did okay.


Horrible to have arthritis in your back Pappy... so sorry you have it.. as a back sufferer myself I just can't imagine how much more painful arthritis would be..


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Horrible to have arthritis in your back Pappy... so sorry you have it.. as a back sufferer myself I just can't imagine how much more painful arthritis would be..


Thanks Holly. It’s starting to bother me at night now, so time to get aggressive.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Since nobody showed up to vacuum The Hovel, I did it myself  Whatever happened to friends pitching in to help friends? I'd have hopped right on over to help y'all. Maybe.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Since nobody showed up to vacuum The Hovel, I did it myself  Whatever happened to friends pitching in to help friends? *I'd have hopped right on over to help y'all. *Maybe.


do you know the expression Porky Pie-r..?  cockney rhyming slang...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I didn't watch more than a couple of Minutes CS..one because it's a video with Paid promotion, so they will say anything to get likes.. and also.. she's 5 minutes old.. so not living the same kind of life as us adults...


Yes Most of the YouTubers are young, @hollydolly    I still learn things.  The only time I can’t deal with it is if they are giggly and chirpy


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yes Most of the YouTubers are young, @hollydolly    I still learn things.  The only time I can’t deal with it is if they are giggly and chirpy


I watch a fair bit of youtube.. but they are all adults ... lol... I wouldn't have the patience with the young ones.. I love this lady.. she's 86 lives on a plot on her daughter's land with her husband.. and she's just good value to watch...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@ Porky Pie-r? Nope. 'Splain, please.

@CinnamonSugar Chirpy. LOL. You mean the ones who sound like cheerleaders? They say things like "hi-i-i-i-i" in a high, squeaky voice!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @ Porky Pie-r? Nope. 'Splain, please.
> 
> @CinnamonSugar Chirpy. LOL. You mean the ones who sound like cheerleaders? They say things like "hi-


Pork Pies...  cockney rhyming slang for Lies... and porky pie-r ..liar... ( sorry lol)


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @ Porky Pie-r? Nope. 'Splain, please.
> 
> @CinnamonSugar Chirpy. LOL. You mean the ones who sound like cheerleaders? They say things like "hi-i-i-i-i" in a high, squeaky voice!


Yep that’s the one!


----------



## Mizmo

So in the shopping trip today I saw this glorious bunch of radishes and bought it.
They are large and fresh but I know I will never be able to eat them all raw so what I want  to know is...
......have any of you good peeps ever roasted or fried them?
 A neighbour I got talking in the elevator suggested I do that but I have never done it hence my question and possible recipes and  comments...
..munching on one right now.....


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> So in the shopping trip today I saw this glorious bunch of radishes and bought it.
> They are large and fresh but I know I will never be able to eat them all raw so what I want  to know is...
> ......have any of you good peeps ever roasted or fried them?
> A neighbour I got talking in the elevator suggested I do that but I have never done it hence my question and possible recipes and  comments...
> ..munching on one right now.....View attachment 232557


I tried  roasting them for the first time..last year, because I had so many I wouldn't be able to get through them raw.. it was an unmitigated disaster. I followed the recipe but *ugh* they tasted horrible..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly What she says in the video is why I work. It's my social life. Well...that and for the paycheck


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Somehow a cooked radish just doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I tried  roasting them for the first time..last year, because I had so many I wouldn't be able to get through them raw.. it was an unmitigated disaster. I followed the recipe but *ugh* they tasted horrible..


thanks for that reply..sort of how I felt myself but thought I would try for some feedback..thing is how to use them up. I do hate to throw food out but my stomach can't cope with too much 'rawness'.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> thanks for that reply..sort of how I felt myself but thought I would try for some feedback..thing is how to use them up. I do hate to throw food out but my stomach can't cope with too much 'rawness'.


same here, that was my problem too... in the end they all went in the bin.....


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly What she says in the video is why I work. It's my social life. Well...that and for the paycheck


what who says ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> what who says ?


The 86-year-old lady in the "happiness" video. BTW, I want her complexion. Maybe I should use some of the from the "social life" job and get a little "work" done


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ah, just had the best time with my younger granddaughter… she loves the pool, so we “swam” to give her mom a short break.  

the thing is, she’s autistic and has never warmed to me much. She’s been non-verbal up until just the last couple months and today she laughed and smiled and said, “tickle me!” 
Such a joy to h real interaction with her


----------



## Jeni

watching stupidity in action on street in front of the house
as a woman who decided the lights and sirens on emergency vehicle were for other drivers to notice.......then tried  last minute to pull over and really hit someone that was stopped for the sirens how she could not see then is a mystery.

Oh how i wish i could listen to her conversation with her insurance............................ that she was not observing the sirens until fire truck was ready to take her out so she veered right.... into cars that actually pulled over.....  her car is bad but the cost to fix other will remind her for years in increased premiums ..........


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> The 86-year-old lady in the "happiness" video. BTW, I want her complexion. Maybe I should use some of the from the "social life" job and get a little "work" done


you know she's never had anything done to her face at all..never. She simply puts her good skin down to Vaseline.. is all she's ever used..and only in the last 2 years since she's been making youtube videos has she been putting make-up on.. she said she never wore it before because she didn't know how to put it on, so she didn't bother.. despite having umpteen daughters and grand-daughters..


----------



## Bella

Mizmo said:


> So in the shopping trip today I saw this* glorious bunch of radishes* and bought it.
> They are large and fresh but I know I will never be able to eat them all raw so what I want  to know is...
> ......*have any of you good peeps ever roasted or fried them?*
> A neighbour I got talking in the elevator suggested I do that but I have never done it hence my question and possible recipes and  comments...
> ..munching on one right now.....View attachment 232557


@Mizmo - Here are a couple of recipes for roasted radishes. I haven't tried them myself but maybe you will and let us know if they're good. Worth a shot to use 'em up. 

Garlic Roasted Radishes > https://therealfooddietitians.com/garlic-roasted-radishes/

Roasted Radishes with Rosemary and Honey > https://www.runningtothekitchen.com/salted-rosemary-roasted-radishes/#mv-creation-737-jtr

Bella


----------



## Pinky

Bella said:


> @Mizmo - Here are a couple of recipes for roasted radishes. I haven't tried them myself but maybe you will and let us know if they're good. Worth a shot to use 'em up.
> 
> Garlic Roasted Radishes > https://therealfooddietitians.com/garlic-roasted-radishes/
> 
> Roasted Radishes with Rosemary and Honey > https://www.runningtothekitchen.com/salted-rosemary-roasted-radishes/#mv-creation-737-jtr
> 
> Bella


@Mizmo .. We slice them thinly and marinate them in a little rice wine vinegar, for salad.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly It's probably a little late in the game for me to start using makeup now. Ya think? 'Course I am five years younger than she is. Maybe there's hope.


----------



## Mizmo

Bella said:


> @Mizmo - Here are a couple of recipes for roasted radishes. I haven't tried them myself but maybe you will and let us know if they're good. Worth a shot to use 'em up.
> 
> Garlic Roasted Radishes > https://therealfooddietitians.com/garlic-roasted-radishes/
> 
> Roasted Radishes with Rosemary and Honey > https://www.runningtothekitchen.com/salted-rosemary-roasted-radishes/#mv-creation-737-jtr
> 
> Bella


Yes thanks I did see recipes  when I googled but really wanted some feedback from anyone who might have enjoyed them.
With my hand problems I am not much in to cooking so was hoping someone else might have had good experience with them
before  I start anything. Nothing worse than cooking something, not liking and and binning it.


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> @Mizmo .. We slice them thinly and marinate them in a little rice wine vinegar, for salad.


That sound good but I don't have that vinegar and possibly my gut would kick up a fuss


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> That sound good but I don't have that vinegar and possibly my gut would kick up a fuss


You could dissolve a bit of sugar with white or cider vinegar .. but, not if you are sensitive to acidity.


----------



## Patricia

I have so much to clean, so I need to go buy cream for coffee and work through the process.


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> You could dissolve a bit of sugar with white or cider vinegar .. but, not if you are sensitive to acidity.


Yes acid reflux...so tonight I will just slice  a couple and eat them as I normally do
.....already munched one out


----------



## Mizmo

So now for dinner....late tonight..eat with the elite sometimes
I have sliced Tuscany turkey , two radish sliced, four cherry tomatoes, small spinach roll from local deli ( little crusty rolls with spinach mix in  them..yum) and a couple of Ryvita snack bread...crispy, low cal.

laters


----------



## dobielvr

Mizmo said:


> thanks for that reply..sort of how I felt myself but thought I would try for some feedback..thing is how to use them up. I do hate to throw food out but my stomach can't cope with too much 'rawness'.


I hold them under the faucet and clean each one.  Take off the greens, and put then all in a plastic bag in the fridge.
Sometimes I poke holes in the zip lock to keep them crisp.  I do that w/my iceberg lettuce too.

They last for a long time.
ETA..i have roasted them whole and they came out kind of sweet.


----------



## Jackie23

hollydolly said:


> I watch a fair bit of youtube.. but they are all adults ... lol... I wouldn't have the patience with the young ones.. I love this lady.. she's 86 lives on a plot on her daughter's land with her husband.. and she's just good value to watch...


I watch that YouTuber too Holly,  This is one of my favorite "old lady" YouTubers.....


----------



## Mizmo

dobielvr said:


> I hold them under the faucet and clean each one.  Take off the greens, and put then all in a plastic bag in the fridge.
> Sometimes I poke holes in the zip lock to keep them crisp.  I do that w/my iceberg lettuce too.
> 
> They last for a long time.
> ETA..i have roasted them whole and they came out kind of sweet.


Oh... never poked holes in the bag before . Will give it a shot.
  Thanks and gonna forget about roasting. I like them crispy crunchy and cool


----------



## Trila

I survived PT on Monday, well sort of. My therapist was awesome, and she showed me so many innovative ways to move my shoulder without involving my wrist! Also, she is doing more than just working on my shoulder....she is giving me things to do that will help my hand, for when the cast comes off! I went home full of enthusiasm, and I continued to work on the things she showed me, determined to reach the new goals that were set!

However, I guess I over did it....and I spent the rest of the day in a lot of pain. I called my Dr's office, and got the ok to start taking Meloxicam again. So it's better today but.....

I never seem to learn my lesson, and I worked on my arm all morning. I may be sorry by this afternoon but right now I'm thrilled because I have succeeded in touching my thumb to my ring finger and even brushed my little finger once or twice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, this really hurts, but _I'm typing this with my right hand!_ That is a lot of results for just one session!




Tomorrow I get to go back and find out what new torture they have in store for me!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I survived PT on Monday, well sort of. My therapist was awesome, and she showed me so many innovative ways to move my shoulder without involving my wrist! Also, she is doing more than just working on my shoulder....she is giving me things to do that will help my hand, for when the cast comes off! I went home full of enthusiasm, and I continued to work on the things she showed me, determined to reach the new goals that were set!
> 
> However, I guess I over did it....and I spent the rest of the day in a lot of pain. I called my Dr's office, and got the ok to start taking Meloxicam again. So it's better today but.....
> 
> I never seem to learn my lesson, and I worked on my arm all morning. I may be sorry by this afternoon but right now I'm thrilled because I have succeeded in touching my thumb to my ring finger and even brushed my little finger once or twice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this really hurts, but _I'm typing this with my right hand!_ That is a lot of results for just one session!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get to go back and find out what new torture they have in store for me!


AWESOME Trila……..PT can do so much good……along with the homework they send home with you……proud of you for your ambition.
It will keep getting better. .


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> AWESOME Trila……..PT can do so much good……along with the homework they send home with you……proud of you for your ambition.
> It will keep getting better. .


Thanks for the support @MickaC ....I'm determined!  I fully understand that if it doesn't hurt, it's not doing me any good!  The thing is, I can tolerate the pain, _IF_ I can see some results!

It seems like such a small thing, but for me it's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Jules

@Mizmo   This summer I followed the recommendation for storing radishes.  Wash and trim them, set into a plastic zip bag with dampened paper towel, row by row so each row is cradled in the paper.  They lasted at least two weeks.


----------



## Jules

Busy day.  Walked a little later than usual this morning and it was hot by the time I got home.  One quick trip to the store in the morning and then to the mall in the afternoon.  Laundry, basic house chores and prepping food for company tomorrow.  Our hour of Netflix (Capitani) and then another walk after that.  Lots of steps.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did a lot of sleeping yesterday so didn't accomplish what I'd planned. I started this day (12:00 a.m.) by getting my kitchen cleaned up. I plan to head to the Amazon locker to pick up a package then walk to the grocery store to pick up a couple of items. If I'm not too tired, I'll go to the post office and pick up my meds and another package from Lucky Vitamin. I'd like to get this all done before 10 a.m. to avoid the heat.

I'd like to do some practicing again today. I had a nice session on Sunday during which I played the most complex parts of the songs from my album. It's been awhile since I played those songs and I had to reacquaint my fingers with the runs but did better than expected. I'll do more of that today as well as work on music for my next release. I'll clean and disinfect more slippers and put them away as well as continue to purge and prepare for the shredder man.


----------



## Patricia

A few errands, company, and preparation for cleaning.


----------



## Patricia

Patricia said:


> A few errands, visitors and preparation for cleaning.  I'm so far behind on general chores since shingles, so I might be busy cleaning for a few days.


----------



## Blessed

I have cleaned the microwave. Cleaned the glass cooktop. (that was stupid because I am going to cook chicken) so I will do it again. Cleaned the fridge, scrubbed the kitchen sink and counters.  Dishwasher is running. Intend but don't promise to make a baking soda and vinegar paste.  Coat the inside of the oven with that so it can stay on while I sleep so the oven is easier to clean.  

Made dough for yeast rolls, currently making coleslaw, dressing done, still chopping cabbage. Then I will take care of the chicken.  Trying to cook enough for 2 or 3 days.

Not fun but don't we feel better when we get something accomplished, at least I do LOL


----------



## Patricia

Blessed said:


> I have cleaned the microwave. Cleaned the glass cooktop. (that was stupid because I am going to cook chicken) so I will do it again. Cleaned the fridge, scrubbed the kitchen sink and counters.  Dishwasher is running. Intend but don't promise to make a baking soda and vinegar paste.  Coat the inside of the oven with that so it can stay on while I sleep so the oven is easier to clean.
> 
> Made dough for yeast rolls, currently making coleslaw, dressing done, still chopping cabbage. Then I will take care of the chicken.  Trying to cook enough for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Not fun but don't we feel better when we get something accomplished, at least I do LOL


You're doing so much better than I am. I had to focus my energy recently toward business errands. So much is behind since the shingles period of time. I will load the dishwasher before going to sleep, and that will help in the morning. Yes, you are right about feeling better when something is accomplished.


----------



## WheatenLover

My son took the dog out, and it was about time to check  on him. Sure enough, he was stuck out there. The dog was sitting down, sniffing the air, keeping an eye out for rabbits. When son tried to get dog to come in, dog rolled over on his back. This makes it hard for anyone to get him to come in -- except Super Woman, so I donned her cape. Actually, all I did was say, "Hey Aidan, I'm cooking beef." He was in the house like a shot! Son said, "He has no idea what you said." Sure he did - he knows "cook" and "beef", and he's not stupid.

I finally got my linux computer fixed, but now it won't install my VPN. I decided to let this problem rest for awhile. It's too frustrating to have a string of problems, and when one gets solved, another pops up.

Son and I went to my husband's house for a couple of hours. We were going to pick up some things, but husband was having trouble with his computer. It's Windows, so I know what to do to fix it, but it's time consuming. Two hours in, son forced me to go home because I can't drive in the dark and it was nearly upon us. Still not done with husband's computer. He hasn't maintained it since I moved out, and I got 6 GB of junk off of it. It is fun to actually know what I am doing. He had nearly 5,000 trackers on his computer!

Today, a woman from the senior services places is coming to visit him. I think he'll be cooperative, with a nursing home looming in his near future if he isn't.

I got a book on laser surgery of the spine. My dictionary and I will read it together. I have arthritis and so forth. My oncologist wanted me to have surgery during chemo. No way. I figured I'd delve into the subject. The MRI report on my spine reported the problems to be severe. I am taking the report to my regular doc today. Maybe he'll understand then that when the pain gets real bad, I need something besides OTC drugs and Tramadol (none of them work at all). The worst flare-ups only happen once a month, and it would be nice to have a pain killer that works on hand.

I also got some books on lock picking. I may take that up as a hobby. My son was a bit alarmed. He asked what I planned to do with that knowledge. I said, don't worry, if I were going to become a burglar or better yet, an international jewel thief, I'd have to learn how to disengage alarm system and how to rappel off roofs, and that's too much learning.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> My son took the dog out, and it was about time to check  on him. Sure enough, he was stuck out there. The dog was sitting down, sniffing the air, keeping an eye out for rabbits. When son tried to get dog to come in, dog rolled over on his back. This makes it hard for anyone to get him to come in -- except Super Woman, so I donned her cape. Actually, all I did was say, "Hey Aidan, I'm cooking beef." He was in the house like a shot! Son said, "He has no idea what you said." Sure he did - he knows "cook" and "beef", and he's not stupid.
> 
> I finally got my linux computer fixed, but now it won't install my VPN. I decided to let this problem rest for awhile. It's too frustrating to have a string of problems, and when one gets solved, another pops up.
> 
> Son and I went to my husband's house for a couple of hours. We were going to pick up some things, but husband was having trouble with his computer. It's Windows, so I know what to do to fix it, but it's time consuming. Two hours in, son forced me to go home because I can't drive in the dark and it was nearly upon us. Still not done with husband's computer. He hasn't maintained it since I moved out, and I got 6 GB of junk off of it. It is fun to actually know what I am doing. He had nearly 5,000 trackers on his computer!
> 
> Today, a woman from the senior services places is coming to visit him. I think he'll be cooperative, with a nursing home looming in his near future if he isn't.
> 
> I got a book on laser surgery of the spine. My dictionary and I will read it together. I have arthritis and so forth. My oncologist wanted me to have surgery during chemo. No way. I figured I'd delve into the subject. The MRI report on my spine reported the problems to be severe. I am taking the report to my regular doc today. Maybe he'll understand then that when the pain gets real bad, I need something besides OTC drugs and Tramadol (none of them work at all). The worst flare-ups only happen once a month, and it would be nice to have a pain killer that works on hand.
> 
> I also got some books on lock picking. I may take that up as a hobby. My son was a bit alarmed. He asked what I planned to do with that knowledge. I said, don't worry, if I were going to become a burglar or better yet, an international jewel thief, I'd have to learn how to disengage alarm system and how to rappel off roofs, and that's too much learning.


you're a smart cookie...  I wish you had the ability to cure yourself of all your ailments..


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> you're a smart cookie...  I wish you had the ability to cure yourself of all your ailments..


Thank you. I had a strange experience with that once, except I did not cure myself. I had an extremely painful cyst (pilonidal) and the next day, I had a appointment with a surgeon, to set up a 3rd operation.

So that afternoon, I did some meditating, using meditations in Shakti Gawain's book. In that meditation, I "saw" the doctor's waiting room in the same detail I'd have seen it had I been there. The doctor came into the waiting room to get me (which is what I thought was particularly odd). Then he examined me and asked me why are you here, there is nothing wrong with you.

I did the meditation because both times I'd had surgery, I was hospitalized for a week, and missed three weeks of work afterward, so I wanted to be less anxious about it, and also to see if it relieved the pain. What I had visualized was not part of the plan; it just occurred.

The next day, the waiting room was the exact same, the doctor came out to get me, I recognized him from the meditation, and he asked why I was there when there was nothing wrong with me.  The exact words he said during the meditation. The cyst had disappeared! By then, I'd had a decade of experience with the cyst, and this had never happened -- they don't just disappear out of the blue when they've reached the stage at which the pain is nearly unbearable.

Since then, I have never had a problem with cysts, except for one that was on the back of my shoulder, which I completely removed myself (it also hasn't come back).


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've been doing my favourite job today...cleaning the drains.. and  clearing all the plugholes of  soap gunge and hair.. why is that such a horrible job...?

 All the drains in and around the house are sparkling now... and I've got the towels and bedding in the washing machine . Once they're done I'll set my washing machine to clean itself.. 

Got the air purifier running at the moment, because it's been so hot during the night  I feel that the rooms are attracting dust.. so I'm letting that run.. and then I'll put the de-humidifier on.. because it's  much hotter in this house than it is outside... 82 outside.. but it's horribly humid in this house.. and 86 degrees.. 

Framed a new picture, and hung it up on the office wall.. not sure I'm keen on it now it's up tbh .. not sure if it's the picture or the frame I don't like.. I'll give it a few days to see if it grows on me..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Well I've been doing my favourite job today...cleaning the drains.. and  clearing all the plugholes of  soap gunge and hair.. why is that such a horrible job...?
> 
> All the drains in and around the house are sparkling now... and I've got the towels and bedding in the washing machine . Once they're done I'll set my washing machine to clean itself..
> 
> Got the air purifier running at the moment, because it's been so hot during the night  I feel that the rooms are attracting dust.. so I'm letting that run.. and then I'll put the de-humidifier on.. because it's  much hotter in this house than it is outside... 82 outside.. but it's horribly humid in this house.. and 86 degrees..
> 
> Framed a new picture, and hung it up on the office wall.. not sure I'm keen on it now it's up tbh .. not sure if it's the picture or the frame I don't like.. I'll give it a few days to see if it grows on me..


Oh @hollydolly I am the same about the drains... gotta be done but oh yuck!  I try to have something lovely to do afterwards as a reward for getting it taken care of


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another ho-hum day in paradise. 

Went for my morning walk.

Breakfast was slices of locally grown tomatoes on toast. 

Went to the launderette and did two loads of laundry.  It probably should have been three loads, but I just wasn’t up for the extra  lugging and  tugging this morning.

Back home, listening to the locusts sing.  It’s going to be a hot summer day and for some reason the sound of the locusts always makes it seem hotter.


----------



## Patricia

Blessed said:


> I have cleaned the microwave. Cleaned the glass cooktop. (that was stupid because I am going to cook chicken) so I will do it again. Cleaned the fridge, scrubbed the kitchen sink and counters.  Dishwasher is running. Intend but don't promise to make a baking soda and vinegar paste.  Coat the inside of the oven with that so it can stay on while I sleep so the oven is easier to clean.
> 
> Made dough for yeast rolls, currently making coleslaw, dressing done, still chopping cabbage. Then I will take care of the chicken.  Trying to cook enough for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Not fun but don't we feel better when we get something accomplished, at least I do LOL


After I replied to this post the first time, something happened to my computer and knocked out my computer protection. I knew something happened, so I had to turn my computer off without signing out of the forum and back on but I got back in. I wasn't on long before I signed out to get ready for bed, and when I went to use my computer protection, like I do each night it was knocked out. Oh, so from that point until about ten minutes ago I was on the phone and computer with the computer protection technician, but the issue has hopefully been resolved. Just letting people know, as I don't know too much about how that could have happened, but it seems best to mention since the incident happened while I was on the forum.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Today DH & I are going for a meet-and-greet with a dog we may adopt.  At only two weeks since our beloved pup's passing, it seems very soon - even to us - but we're patterning after our son and DIL's strategy.
> 
> They adopt elderly or somewhat disabled dogs and typically have two small dogs and a cat.  When they lose one of their animals, they mourn deeply and adopt another within a short time.  They've found that bringing a new life into their home helps soothe the hurt.  Since they adopt animals that most people decline without a second thought, they've never had difficulty finding sweet furbabies to bring into their home.
> 
> They're pretty amazing, don't you think?
> 
> p*.s.  The dog we're looking at today is only 1-1/2 years old.  I f*ully expect and believe DH & I will outlive our next dog, but are nevertheless comforted by knowing any animal we adopt would be guaranteed a home after ours, if it comes to that.  Our children are all dog lovers and dog owners.


You son and DIL are indeed wonderful people. You must be very proud of them. I am, and I don't even know them, haha.

When you get your new doggie, please send a pic?


----------



## Sliverfox

OOPS,,
Forgetful today,, thought I had already posted my plans  for today.
The vacuuming of  living room  rug is done,, half way done with the hard floors.
Stopped to mop bathroom floor.

Hubby is upset with me,, he asked for my help  hooking up logs,,,his help didn't  show up today.
Told him I'm not strong enough ,, with damaged left shoulder.

So he  went off to do another job that didn't require a helper.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh my goodness, I should just _stop_ sometimes when I start with the housework.. clearly I don't know the meaning of it.. and just keep going

I've done so much today now, my back is hurting..

As well as all the drain cleaning etc earlier.. I've scrubbed out ( with the new sonic scrubber).. all the nooks and crannies that are hard to reach in the kitchen and bathrooms...... everything is shining like a new pin. Got the laundry done,  and the washing machine is now just finished giving itself a thorough clean...

got the laundry dried, and put away... ....just got to make up the bed now with clean bedding

Bought 3 kilos of Bacon bits yesterday  ( gammon and bacon)...it's  much cheaper to buy them like that.. a couple of ££'s for 3 kilos.... and today I separated  and chopped them all up into 8 oz bags for freezing... I only use them in things like omelettes or pasta.. so I don't need much in a portion.. got them in the freezer.. then scrubbed down my work surfaces , and disinfected them..

Cooked myself a bacon omelette for lunch..

all of that.. and it's like a  sauna in this house , it's sooooo hot, despite all the windows being open.. .. I'm going to save up and get AC installed , I cannot stand this oppressive heat in the house..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Well I've been doing my favourite job today...cleaning the drains.. and  clearing all the plugholes of  soap gunge and hair.. why is that such a horrible job...?
> 
> All the drains in and around the house are sparkling now... and I've got the towels and bedding in the washing machine . Once they're done I'll set my washing machine to clean itself..
> 
> Got the air purifier running at the moment, because it's been so hot during the night  I feel that the rooms are attracting dust.. so I'm letting that run.. and then I'll put the de-humidifier on.. because it's  much hotter in this house than it is outside... 82 outside.. but it's horribly humid in this house.. and 86 degrees..
> 
> Framed a new picture, and hung it up on the office wall.. not sure I'm keen on it now it's up tbh .. not sure if it's the picture or the frame I don't like.. I'll give it a few days to see if it grows on me..


A friend lady is coming to help me with my chores in a few minutes.. She happened to have some free time and said she will help. I have a stopped drain in my bathroom sink. How do you unclog? Maybe she will stop at the store if there is a needed product.


----------



## RadishRose

I was out by 9:30 am, picked up an Rx, went to the grocery and now waiting for the big tree removal that's supposed to take place today at the edge of the woods. At least it may be exciting. I hear they're bringing in a crane.

The parking area near the woods is taped off, but my place is almost at the other end, so my car is ok. There are 3 large oaks that are coming out.



Way in back, there is a trunk that is growing sideways; that is one of them. The others are around the corner.

What I don't understand is why they haven't started yet. It's hot at 83 and will be hotter later.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I was out by 9:30 am, picked up an Rx, went to the grocery and now waiting for the big tree removal that's supposed to take place today at the edge of the woods. At least it may be exciting. I hear they're bringing in a crane.
> 
> The parking area near the woods is taped off, but my place is almost at the other end, so my car is ok. There are 3 large oaks that are coming out.
> 
> View attachment 232673
> 
> Way in back, there is a trunk that is growing sideways; that is one of them. The others are around the corner.
> 
> What I don't understand is why they haven't started yet. It's hot at 83 and will be hotter later.


wow 3 Oaks?.. that's a big job.....I'm surprised they've not asked for all the cars to be moved in advance


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> You son and DIL are indeed wonderful people. You must be very proud of them. I am, and I don't even know them, haha.
> 
> When you get your new doggie, please send a pic?


Will do!


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> A friend lady is coming to help me with my chores in a few minutes.. She happened to have some free time and said she will help. I have a stopped drain in my bathroom sink. How do you unclog? Maybe she will stop at the store if there is a needed product.


Here you are Patricia.. have a read of this...

https://dengarden.com/home-improvement/Why-Drains-get-Clogged-and-how-to-Prevent-it-Happening

You can always buy a proprietary  drain unblocker


----------



## RadishRose

No sooner did I hit the Reply  button but the thing started backing in, beep beep...


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Here you are Patricia.. have a read of this...
> 
> https://dengarden.com/home-improvement/Why-Drains-get-Clogged-and-how-to-Prevent-it-Happening
> 
> You can always buy a proprietary  drain unblocker


----------



## Patricia

Well, I never click on links, but she showed up just after I sent you the message. Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Will do!





Patricia said:


> Well, I never click on links, but she showed up just after I sent you the message. Thanks.


I never post links that are dodgy...


----------



## StarSong

The doggie meet-and-greet session went well yesterday.  He's on the shy side but completely non-aggressive, which is the most important thing to us.  Smallish at about 18 lbs, he's mini schnauzer, poodle and who knows what all else.  Charcoal color.  

We need to submit an application to the rescue organization (which is ridiculous for rescue dogs, but that's the way things have gone over the past 5 years or so) and see where it leads. 

Today I'll be almost exclusively tied up with business matters. Paperwork, ordering and invoicing.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I never post links that are dodgy...


I don't think you would, that's just a general practice. As soon as the lady who is helping me showed up her son called her to go to the store for him, so she is at the stsore now waiting on him and then she will return here. If anyone knows of a product, please let me know, as she can pick it up while she's out.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JaniceM

Trying to remind myself to not jump to conclusions based on first impressions..  we have new landlord, and if this person is as sincere as he seemed to be, things will improve around here.


----------



## jujube

I've started going to the gym again and doing OK. Today, however, I slid right off a piece of equipment as I was trying to sit up and landed on a bar on my thigh.

Nothing broken, but a big bruise and I can hardly walk.

I hate being old.


----------



## JaniceM

jujube said:


> I've started going to the gym again and doing OK. Today, however, I slid right off a piece of equipment as I was trying to sit up and landed on a bar on my thigh.
> 
> Nothing broken, but a big bruise and I can hardly walk.
> 
> I hate being old.


Hang in there, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## palides2021

Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


----------



## hollydolly

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


----------



## PamfromTx

Gave the kitchen a thorough  cleaning. 

Did some laundry.


----------



## PamfromTx

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


Congratulations!


----------



## Buckeye

Trying to find the energy to mow the lawn late this evening.  It is currently 92 F, but should cool down to 86 by 7 pm.  Do you think a glass of Merlot would help??


----------



## JustBonee

JaniceM said:


> Trying to remind myself to not jump to conclusions based on first impressions..  we have new landlord, and if this person is as sincere as he seemed to be, things will improve around here.



Sorta  like my day ...  first though,  had  a vet visit this morning for Lil'Bear  ...  he got an allergy shot,    which has seemed to  wipe him  out.

When I got home,  and he went to sleep,    I decided to go and visit  the  Management Office. 
I haven't been down there in months  ....  seems we have new management people 

...  a new Leasing Manager which I liked immediately ...  I sat and talked with her for over  an hour.  She helped me finish up  some unfinished website information for  the  new ownership here.  
Happy to now  be up to date with everything  .. and liking the change in power.


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


>


Thank you for your well wishes @hollydolly and @PamfromTx! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Do what I do... 2 or more items into the house, then one or more items go into the charity bag for donation.. .. I give a big bag regularly of really good clothes to the charity shop.. as well as household items..
> 
> When faced with a huge amount to sort through.. imagine you're your own neighbour or friend , look at your stuff with the eyes of someone else, and think what would _they_ throw out..donate.. whatever.., it takes the sentiment out of it..
> 
> Just remember that once you've bagged that stuff up and got rid of it, you probably won't even remember what you threw out in the first place..


Good suggestions, for those of us who find it a difficult task.  Thanks for that, Holly!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> View attachment 232281
> Before I head off to bed, I thought I'd give you an update....
> 
> My wrist seems to be healing just fine, and I stopped taking pain meds a week ago.  However there were several (not one, _several_!) complications after surgery. I'm not going to go into the details, but these complications are the source of the pain that I've been having.  Unfortunately, the pain meds worked only for my wrist, but they didn't help with anything else.  Good news though....some of the complications are starting to show signs of improving, but I will need more time to be sure.
> 
> My main pain now, is still my shoulder. I can't even describe how much it hurts, and keeps me up at night.  My Dr has gotten me into "intense PT", and I start that on Monday.  I have a feeling that my shoulder is going to hurt more than ever, once I start this program.  I just hope that it does what it's supposed to do, and I get better.
> 
> I had 2 fantastic days at the rink yesterday and today!  My Dr gave me the ok to start exercising so I walked 2.5 miles yesterday, and 3 this morning!  It felt so good to finally _do_ something!  While at the rink I got to visit with my skating friends....talk, share, laugh, support....it was really just what I needed!
> 
> I don't know how much posting I will be doing once I start PT, but hopefully I'll still be reading your posts.  After all, someone has to check up on all of you, to be sure that you are behaving!
> 
> Good night, everyone!



I am reading up on some of the posts I missed this week, and am glad to see your update, Trila.
Very sorry for the trouble you've been having with your wrist and your shoulder.  I hope they will both improve significantly, soon.  
I am glad you got to interact with your skating friends, recently!


----------



## fancicoffee13

I had to go to the car insurance people and verify how much it went up , and then off to the bank to change the bill pay to a higher amount!  It could have been $50!


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Put our bedding in the washer.
> Bedding will go into our natural gs dryer.
> 
> Hope to get a peach pie made this morning.
> Lunch will probably be chicken and biscuits.
> 
> If my energy  holds up,, I'll make a batch of peach jam  this afternoon.


Yum.  Wish I lived at your house!


----------



## Patricia

My house is cleaner. I'm so tired.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I am reading up on some of the posts I missed this week, and am glad to see your update, Trila.
> Very sorry for the trouble you've been having with your wrist and your shoulder.  I hope they will both improve significantly, soon.
> I am glad you got to interact with your skating friends, recently!


How are you feeling now Kaila.. ?.. little better ?


----------



## MickaC

Patricia said:


> A friend lady is coming to help me with my chores in a few minutes.. She happened to have some free time and said she will help. I have a stopped drain in my bathroom sink. How do you unclog? Maybe she will stop at the store if there is a needed product.


I have rarely had a stopped sink…..but I always keep Liquid Plummer on hand.
I’ve been here over 6 years…..and used it once, in the kitchen sink.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 232676I enjoy watching these kind of things.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I've started going to the gym again and doing OK. Today, however, I slid right off a piece of equipment as I was trying to sit up and landed on a bar on my thigh.
> 
> Nothing broken, but a big bruise and I can hardly walk.
> 
> I hate being old.


trouble is these injuries last a lot longer than they used to  as well..


----------



## Pinky

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


@palides2021 
You should be very proud of your accomplishment, due to hard work and dedication.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> How are you feeling now Kaila.. ?.. little better ?


Thank you, Holly.  It's been an extended period of difficulties and stressors for me, recently, but I am hanging in the best I can manage.  Meaning sometimes not good at all, and other moments, better than that, to varying degrees.  I wish life could be _more fun, _but I do try to focus on positives, whenever possible!  Some nice wild birds out my windows, and some colorful flowers in bloom, out same windows,  for two positives.
Necessary dental procedure this week too, while feeling poorly, is _not fun,_ but must be done.
I wonder if you are getting the extreme heat, that we are, Holly.  I know you have no a/c to mitigate.  I have a small window a/c unit, which is adequate for not getting as terrible as your house would be, in these temps.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Holly.  It's been an extended period of difficulties and stressors for me, recently, but I am hanging in the best I can manage.  Meaning sometimes not good at all, and other moments, better than that, to varying degrees.  I wish life could be _more fun, _but I do try to focus on positives, whenever possible!  Some nice wild birds out my windows, and some colorful flowers in bloom, out same windows,  for two positives.
> Necessary dental procedure this week too, while feeling poorly, is _not fun,_ but must be done.
> I wonder if you are getting the extreme heat, that we are, Holly.  I know you have no a/c to mitigate.  I have a small window a/c unit, which is adequate for not getting as terrible as your house would be, in these temps.


Awww..I'm sorry you;re going through a horrible time health wise kaila, because you don't deserve it, you're always a great cheerleader for everyone else.. and I'd like to wish you everything you wish for yourself mi chica..   

Yes it's been horribly hot in this house.. it's not so much outside.. been 82 today, but heavy cloud and humidity most of the day.. but inside this house is like a sweat box. It's 1/2 past midnight now.. I have 2 floor fans bouncing off each other on full blast in my bedroom and it;s still 83 degrees in there.. 

temps are supposed to break tomorrow I can;t wait..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> but inside this house is like a sweat box. It's 1/2 past midnight now.. I have 2 floor fans bouncing off each other on full blast in my bedroom and it;s still 83 degrees in there..
> 
> temps are supposed to break tomorrow I can;t wait..


I hope they do!  
When does it generally moderate to more comfortable, for the Autumn season, for your area?


----------



## Llynn

Went to the County Courthouse to renew my pickup license today. Seems as though most people go to one of the third party agents that are scattered around the County but I like to visit the old Courthouse every now and then. Lots of history in that building (I like to think about my Great Grandfather, Grandparents an Mother walking those same old corridors) and there is seldom ever a line to get your business done. 

A very nice young lady waited on me and.......she even offered me a Snickers bar (fun size) from the big bag of candy she had at her work station. How can one beat that?

Tomorrow it is back to the County Seat to have a dental check and cleaning. Keepin' the pavement hot, I am.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I hope they do!
> When does it generally moderate to more comfortable, for the Autumn season, for your area?


well tbh it's hard to gage because this is really the 3rd year of Unseasonably high temps... but prior to this.. last 3 hot summers.. we could probably expect here in the South and East.. around 80.. 85 in the day, but no or little  humidity during July & August ...and then various days of showers, not much but enough to keep everything green .. this year we've had 100 Plus... temps..  and we've not had rain for WEEKS.. ..we're so desperate for rain now, but altho' the rest of the uk has had some rain the last few days.. there's none forecast for the South and East which needs it more desperately than the rest of the country which is commonly  cooler and wetter


----------



## Sliverfox

We went up to the local ice cream joint for  burgers & a milkshake.
Hubby parked himself in front of the TV.
I took my book to the back  porch where there was a nice breeze,,just woke up  awhile ago.
Looked  over my shoulder & there were 2  doe deer eating the tops off my volunteer tomatoes!


----------



## palides2021

Pinky said:


> @palides2021
> You should be very proud of your accomplishment, due to hard work and dedication.


Thank you, dear @Pinky! Many people have come forth today to congratulate me, and it's finally sinking in, that yes, 
it is an accomplishment!


----------



## palides2021

jujube said:


> I've started going to the gym again and doing OK. Today, however, I slid right off a piece of equipment as I was trying to sit up and landed on a bar on my thigh.
> 
> Nothing broken, but a big bruise and I can hardly walk.
> 
> I hate being old.


Sorry you experienced that! It usually takes me 7-10 days to get rid of a bruise like that. Rest up.


----------



## Trila

My therapist today was Noah. He wasn't as good as Melanie, but he was good enough. I admit I'm a little disappointed....my schedule says that I was to work with Shawn today. He was there, but he was working with someone else. Regardless, Noah got the job done, and that is all I ask for.

On a more personal level, I can now touch all of my fingers with my thumb!! As long as I can see results, I seem to do very well with "mini goals". My next PT session will be on Monday, but I have set myself 3-4 mini goals to work on in the mean time. Oh, speaking of achieving goals: I put up my ponytail all by myself today! One less thing for Dio to bother with!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Congrats on the PHD Doc. A big very well done.



palides2021 said:


> Thank you, dear @Pinky! Many people have come forth today to congratulate me, and it's finally sinking in, that yes,
> it is an accomplishment!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning uncovering, pressure washing, and moving a 5000lb metal lathe that has been sitting in my driveway for a year now. Got it moved into the garage with the backhoe, and will spend an hour or so every evening getting it up and running. It was built in 1940, finally something that is older than me.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wonderful achievement, @palides2021! ✨️

*


----------



## Bella

palides2021 said:


> *Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! *I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. *I don't know whether to cry or laugh! *Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


@palides2021 - Congratulations! Be happy and proud of yourself for a job very well done!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@palides2021  Congratulations!  I admire your stick-to-it-ive-ness. Now you can change your board name to Dr. Palides2021!


----------



## palides2021

Geezer Garage said:


> Congrats on the PHD Doc. A big very well done.


Thank you so much, @Geezer Garage, @Georgiagranny, @Bella, and @Pink Biz for your congratulations!!


----------



## palides2021

Trila said:


> My therapist today was Noah. He wasn't as good as Melanie, but he was good enough. I admit I'm a little disappointed....my schedule says that I was to work with Shawn today. He was there, but he was working with someone else. Regardless, Noah got the job done, and that is all I ask for.
> 
> On a more personal level, I can now touch all of my fingers with my thumb!! As long as I can see results, I seem to do very well with "mini goals". My next PT session will be on Monday, but I have set myself 3-4 mini goals to work on in the mean time. Oh, speaking of achieving goals: I put up my ponytail all by myself today! One less thing for Dio to bother with!


Congratulations on your achievements!


----------



## Trila

palides2021 said:


> Congratulations on your achievements!


Thank you!  I know it's a small thing, but it feels huge to me!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> We went up to the local ice cream joint for  burgers & a milkshake.
> Hubby parked himself in front of the TV.
> I took my book to the back  porch where there was a nice breeze,,just woke up  awhile ago.
> Looked  over my shoulder & there were 2  doe deer eating the tops off my volunteer tomatoes!


it sounds like you had a nice relaxing day....good for you!


----------



## Trila

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


Wow!   Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Trila

jujube said:


> I've started going to the gym again and doing OK. Today, however, I slid right off a piece of equipment as I was trying to sit up and landed on a bar on my thigh.
> 
> Nothing broken, but a big bruise and I can hardly walk.
> 
> I hate being old.


going to the gym is supposed to help, not hurt!  I hope you are ok!


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> Spent the morning uncovering, pressure washing, and moving a 5000lb metal lathe that has been sitting in my driveway for a year now. Got it moved into the garage with the backhoe, and will spend an hour or so every evening getting it up and running. It was built in 1940, finally something that is older than me.


Oldie but goodie!  They made those lathes to last!


----------



## Trila

Buckeye said:


> Trying to find the energy to mow the lawn late this evening.  It is currently 92 F, but should cool down to 86 by 7 pm.  Do you think a glass of Merlot would help??


absolutely worth a try!


----------



## Jules

Congratulation Dr. @palides2021!!!


----------



## Jules

I hadn’t seen my daughters since Dec. 2019. Today my one DD, my grandson and her SO arrived.  Their original flight was cancelled but they managed to get here via a connecting flight. They‘re totally exhausted.  It’s great to see them.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Cardiff for some


----------



## Capt Lightning

Off to the car dealership in Elgin.  Took ownership of new car a couple of weeks ago, only to find that some additional trims had not been fitted.
They're now ready and we've been offered a 'courtesy car' to run around in while the work is being done.  Might just manage to travel a little bit further along the coast to Brodie Castle.  It looks well worth a visit.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Geezer Garage said:


> Spent the morning uncovering, pressure washing, and moving a 5000lb metal lathe that has been sitting in my driveway for a year now. Got it moved into the garage with the backhoe, and will spend an hour or so every evening getting it up and running. It was built in 1940, finally something that is older than me.


Finally, something that's as old as I am


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning again. Funny how that happens at the same time every day.

Am I the only one up?


----------



## Pappy

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning again. Funny how that happens at the same time every day.
> 
> Am I the only one up?


No granny. I got up the same time as you did. Did the bathroom things and took my walk. Just got back 15 minutes ago.


----------



## katlupe

Congratulations @palides2021 !!!!


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I went shopping so have so going to process a couple of things this morning. Right now actually. 

My hay delivery came yesterday so have to take care of the new box. Which is cutting a hole in the top so it is easy to get the hay out when cleaning Rabbit's cage. Then carrying the big empty box out to the dumpster (without dropping the fine ground up hay that is in then bottom.) on the seat of my walker.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning again. Funny how that happens at the same time every day.
> 
> Am I the only one up?


Good Lord woman.. I was up 2 hours before you..


----------



## Pepper

It's going to be nearly 100F today, so maybe I'll just stay air conditioned at home.  Don't think I have any shopping to do and I'm not going to wander the streets in the intense heat.


----------



## Mizmo

I have been awake since around 4am. 
 Had tea and toast around 5.30 am.
 Watched the news at 6am. Some fool woman in Toronto fired several bullets into a house, no one injured thankfully. That was enough news. Switched off. 
Checked around SF.
Another hot humid day ahead so won't be doing much.
Are you bored already ?

Okay.... Going back to bed.
Laters


----------



## Sliverfox

Supposed to rain today?
Sure doesn't  look it,  a sunny 69* outside.

Hope to continue  on with getting house  some what  clean appearing.
Had an email back from local historical  society that they are interested in  my old photos.
There are  some  other items I hope  they can take & use  in displays


----------



## hollydolly

I should have left all that work I did yesterday to today.. because it's the first day of my diet, and when I'm doing very little I snack.. so it's hard not to go to the fridge today. 

Can't go out.. today .. but tomorrow I have to have some bloods drawn, and so I'll take myself off somewhere then..

I've been good as gold in my Diet beginnings.. this morning, I took all the cake , and chocolate .. and threw it in the Bin,  to stop me from being tempted.

Since I got up this morning.. until now  ( 6 hours).. I've just had a tiny pot of fat free yoghurt..


----------



## katlupe

I have already made the ground beef into taco meat and put in two containers for fast keto meals. Next I am putting the brisket into the Instant Pot for supper. I have had my coffee and will do some housework until time to fix my breakfast which is my first meal of the day, but after 11:00 AM. I only eat between 11-7, but not a bunch of meals, usually two. 

I moved Jazzy (my mobility chair) out to the hall so I can mop the bathroom and kitchen. Then will go to the dumpster. Probably not taking a walk though due to the heat. 

I ended up giving Rabbit an extra piece of banana because he was pleading with me to give him more. So now he is napping under the table by my feet.


----------



## Jackie23

Another 104 degree day, temperature is suppose to drop down to upper 90's after today...what a  gosh awful summer this has been.
Yesterday I made a meatloaf that will make about 4 meals for me, two with veggies and two sandwiches, good thing I love meatloaf.  I use the Sara Lee 45 calorie a slice bread now, I don't know if it is good or bad for my diet, but I eat very little, a loaf will last two weeks, keeping it in fridge.
....that's my exciting day.


----------



## MickaC

@palides2021 
Truly is an AWESOME ACHIEVEMENT. PROUD of YOU.


----------



## MickaC

Jackie23 said:


> Another 104 degree day, temperature is suppose to drop down to upper 90's after today...what a  gosh awful summer this has been.
> Yesterday I made a meatloaf that will make about 4 meals for me, two with veggies and two sandwiches, good thing I love meatloaf.  I use the Sara Lee 45 calorie a slice bread now, I don't know if it is good or bad for my diet, but I eat very little, a loaf will last two weeks, keeping it in fridge.
> ....that's my exciting day.


I LOVE MEATLOAF !!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I have already made the ground beef into taco meat and put in two containers for fast keto meals. Next I am putting the brisket into the Instant Pot for supper. I have had my coffee and will do some housework until time to fix my breakfast which is my first meal of the day, but after 11:00 AM. I only eat between 11-7, but not a bunch of meals, usually two.
> 
> I moved Jazzy (my mobility chair) out to the hall so I can mop the bathroom and kitchen. Then will go to the dumpster. Probably not taking a walk though due to the heat.
> 
> I ended up giving Rabbit an extra piece of banana because he was pleading with me to give him more. So now he is napping under the table by my feet.


How much weight have you lost on the Keto diet , Kat? Do you know ?


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I should have left all that work I did yesterday to today.. because it's the first day of my diet, and when I'm doing very little I snack.. so it's hard not to go to the fridge today.
> 
> Can't go out.. today .. but tomorrow I have to have some bloods drawn, and so I'll take myself off somewhere then..
> 
> I've been good as gold in my Diet beginnings.. this morning, I took all the cake , and chocolate .. and threw it in the Bin,  to stop me from being tempted.
> 
> Since I got up this morning.. until now  ( 6 hours).. I've just had a tiny pot of fat free yoghurt..


Whatever you do…..don’t do an extreme diet…..or starve diet……not good for a person either way…..too much shock, too fast.
Gradual cut down is best, and less worries of weight gain back……IMO…..not written in stone.


----------



## RadishRose

Going to get my hair cut. On this hot day!

I've already opened all the car windows even tho' my appt. isn't until 4pm. Thank God for a/c.


----------



## Bella

I woke up today and decided to build a rock border around the azaleas. The guys who cut the grass are cutting too close and damaging the edge around them by riding over it with the mower and also scattering the wood chips in the process. I've called the office twice and asked that they please not cut so close with the mower and use a trimmer to cut around the azaleas instead.

Hello? Can anybody hear me?  Evidently not. 

When they dug my new well they unearthed a lot of rocks of different sizes and before they hauled them away I gathered and piled up a bunch of them because I knew I'd find a use for them. I got together a pile of rocks about the same size and arranged them in a circle creating a border around the azaleas like putting together a jigsaw puzzle. It looks pretty good. Now let's see if that works with the geniuses who cut my lawn or if they'll manage to mess them up too.

Now I'm going to have a late breakfast, shower and then run some errands.

Catch ya later. 

Bella


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> How much weight have you lost on the Keto diet , Kat? Do you know ?


19 lbs from December to June. I do not have a scale (threw it out) now so have to wait till I go back to the doctor to get weighted again. But I am going down in sizes.


----------



## WheatenLover

Patricia said:


> A friend lady is coming to help me with my chores in a few minutes.. She happened to have some free time and said she will help. I have a stopped drain in my bathroom sink. How do you unclog? Maybe she will stop at the store if there is a needed product.


Look at the pipes under the sink. If you can get them apart, get a container and stick it under the pipes first, then turn off the water (that should be under the sink too. Take the pipes apart and clean them, then put the whole thing back together. I use a big round wire brush to get into the pipe that disappears to somewhere under the cabinet. That usually fixes everything.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly You did _whaaaat_ with the chocolate? OMG! That's a crime against humanity and you could be tried in the international criminal court in The Hague.

I am grieving the loss of chocolate even though it wasn't my chocolate


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly You did _whaaaat_ with the chocolate? OMG! That's a crime against humanity and you could be tried in the international criminal court in The Hague.
> 
> I am grieving the loss of chocolate even though it wasn't my chocolate


Please....I've been trying all day not to think about it.. ...I had to do it for the sake of my new health regime.. .. but believe me I didn't want to.. I had a whole lemon drizzle cake, some chocolate mallow cakes.. and the peppermint dark chocolate, I had no choice... I would never stick to the diet with that stuff in the house.. they had to go....


----------



## Patricia

WheatenLover said:


> Look at the pipes under the sink. If you can get them apart, get a container and stick it under the pipes first, then turn off the water (that should be under the sink too. Take the pipes apart and clean them, then put the whole thing back together. I use a big round wire brush to get into the pipe that disappears to somewhere under the cabinet. That usually fixes everything.


I don't know if I can do all of that, but I might find someone who can. My sink didn't unclog with baking soda and vinegar, but I don't think it's a bad clog. My bathroom sink. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Good Lord woman.. I was up 2 hours before you..


I was just reading through and now confused about the time zones.


----------



## palides2021

MickaC said:


> @palides2021
> Truly is an AWESOME ACHIEVEMENT. PROUD of YOU.View attachment 232809


Thank you, @MickaC for your wonderful comments! I am greatly appreciative!


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> I was just reading through and now confused about the time zones.


It's 12 minutes past 6 in the evening here in London. We're on GMT... Greenwich Mean time


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> Please....I've been trying all day not to think about it.. ...I had to do it for the sake of my new health regime.. .. but believe me I didn't want to.. I had a whole lemon drizzle cake, some chocolate mallow cakes.. and the peppermint dark chocolate, I had no choice... I would never stick to the diet with that stuff in the house.. they had to go....


Don't be hard on yourself, @hollydolly! I've also gone through dieting, and found out there has to be a happy medium. I don't throw everything out but use the cake or ice cream as a treat. If I have cravings, that means I am not getting enough protein or fat in my diet. So I've added more of those in my diet. Does that make sense? Be kind to yourself.


----------



## palides2021

katlupe said:


> Congratulations @palides2021 !!!!


Thank you, dear @katlupe! It's a dream come true, and I finally did it. Now I have to figure out what to do with the rest of my life, haha. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Good grief, woman! You could have eaten all of that stuff and started your diet tomorrow. I. Am. Dismayed. And my grief knows no bounds. Besides that, chocolate has antioxidants.


----------



## palides2021

Patricia said:


> A friend lady is coming to help me with my chores in a few minutes.. She happened to have some free time and said she will help. I have a stopped drain in my bathroom sink. How do you unclog? Maybe she will stop at the store if there is a needed product.


I usually use vinegar and sodium bicarbonate, but if it doesn't work, I then add some bleach. A combination of these and running hot water usually unclogs my sink.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  Good grief, woman! You could have eaten all of that stuff and started your diet tomorrow. I. Am. Dismayed. And my grief knows no bounds. Besides that, chocolate has antioxidants.


Don't think I didn't think of it...  In truth I was going to start it yesterday but I ate cake.. so it had to go today before I ate any more, the more I put in me the longer it'll take to shift the fat...


----------



## palides2021

Jules said:


> Congratulation Dr. @palides2021!!!


Thank you, dear @Jules! I am beaming right now. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I read that too fast, and the words wouldn't go in my eyes...I thought you said "the longer it'll take to sh!t the fat..."


----------



## palides2021

Trila said:


> Wow!   Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you!


Thank you, @Trila! I'm still in a state of shock, lol. It took me all these years to finally fulfill this dream that I had. Now there's a void, and I have to fill it.


----------



## Patricia

palides2021 said:


> I usually use vinegar and sodium bicarbonate, but if it doesn't work, I then add some bleach. A combination of these and running hot water usually unclogs my sink.


I haven't tried bleach, so I'll try that now. Thank you.


----------



## hollydolly

palides2021 said:


> Don't be hard on yourself, @hollydolly! I've also gone through dieting, and found out there has to be a happy medium. I don't throw everything out but use the cake or ice cream as a treat. If I have cravings, that means I am not getting enough protein or fat in my diet. So I've added more of those in my diet. Does that make sense? Be kind to yourself.


I understand mi chica... This isn't my first Rodeo unfortunately.. I'm a stress eater, so things can get out of hand easily.. and it's a while before I even notice.,

I can't have the sweet and fatty stuff in the house , because I'll eat it.. and promise myself I won't do it the next day.. so I have to be strict..

I'm eating anything that has under 4grms of fat per 100 grms.. ..nothing with high sugar... .. no oils.. no dressings ( except maybe a teaspoon of tomato ketchup).. I cannot give myself any rewards at all until I see the weight coming off..

The only difference with this diet and the last was that I can't  do the same 45 minute low impact  aerobic workout as I did before, due to my dodgy knee.. so I'll be doing 10 minutes a day on the treadmill and a couple of minutes  skipping with a rope.. and hopefully,  fingers crossed, I'll start to lose what I've gained..


----------



## Patricia

Today is Thursday, so there is a little pressure to finish pushing through my to do list before the weekend. The fact my lady friend showed up to help yesterday made so much difference. As long as I've known her, I've never seen her miss a night's work, and when all else fails she comes through. So, finally there is a little progress here. I've enjoyed reading the posts. There is more to go, so I'll be busy again today and tomorrow. I hope all of you have a nice day.


----------



## Shalimar

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


Oh, congratulations, Doctor. What a fabulous accomplishment!


----------



## palides2021

Shalimar said:


> Oh, congratulations, Doctor. What a fabulous accomplishment!


Thank you, dear @Shalimar! Coming from you it means a lot.


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up at 5:50 this morning, it wasn't the birdies this time.Yesterday it was a hot/humid day temp hit 90.  I went to bed last night around 10:15 it was 75/still humid no wind,had the fan going all night  When I went outside to water the plants/ flowers in the garden at 6:15am  was still humid with slight breeze temp hadn't changed, luckily its was cloudy 
 This morning Mary&I went on our weekly 'road trip' went to $store{everything now is $1.25} bought some cookies,pens. We walked 3 stores over to Marshall's, I was looking for a shower cap,found it
The rest of my day read NYT,started another book. My late next door neighbor, Pat's apt has been sold, they guys were in today ripping up the carpet,putting in new floors.  I went outside to sit in the garden to get away from the noise,I lasted 20min when it started to rain,they were finished when I came back upstairs


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Please....I've been trying all day not to think about it.. ...I had to do it for the sake of my new health regime.. .. but believe me I didn't want to.. I had a whole lemon drizzle cake, some chocolate mallow cakes.. and the peppermint dark chocolate, I had no choice... I would never stick to the diet with that stuff in the house.. they had to go....





Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  Good grief, woman! You could have eaten all of that stuff and started your diet tomorrow. I. Am. Dismayed. And my grief knows no bounds. Besides that, chocolate has antioxidants.


The tragic loss of all that innocent chocolate is just too sad to contemplate...


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I read that too fast, and the words wouldn't go in my eyes...I thought you said "the longer it'll take to sh!t the fat..."


That, too.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I understand mi chica... This isn't my first Rodeo unfortunately.. I'm a stress eater, so things can get out of hand easily.. and it's a while before I even notice.,
> 
> I can't have the sweet and fatty stuff in the house , because I'll eat it.. and promise myself I won't do it the next day.. so I have to be strict..
> 
> I'm eating anything that has under 4grms of fat per 100 grms.. ..nothing with high sugar... .. no oils.. no dressings ( except maybe a teaspoon of tomato ketchup).. I cannot give myself any rewards at all until I see the weight coming off..
> 
> The only difference with this diet and the last was that I can't  do the same 45 minute low impact  aerobic workout as I did before, due to my dodgy knee.. so I'll be doing 10 minutes a day on the treadmill and a couple of minutes  skipping with a rope.. and hopefully,  fingers crossed, I'll start to lose what I've gained..


All joking aside, you know that I wish you the best.  It sounds as if you've got a workable plan in place.  

I'm pretty good at staying away from fats and oils, but find sweets - especially chocolate - extremely difficult to resist.


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> I hadn’t seen my daughters since Dec. 2019. Today my one DD, my grandson and her SO arrived.  Their original flight was cancelled but they managed to get here via a connecting flight. They‘re totally exhausted.  It’s great to see them.


wonderful!


----------



## Trila

We lost the Wi-Fi around 10 p.m.last night, and it didn't come back until this evening. So, I have not read any posts, today....maybe tomorrow I can catch up.

I achieved another one of my mini goals today...I can write with my right hand! Not very well, but it still looks better than what my left hand does! I still can not eat with my right hand though, the wrist won't bend the way I need it to. Maybe that will be my next mini goal.

Time to say good night..


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  enjoying the cool?  morning Its 66*  here.

Thinking about  lunch as hubby picked up some  thin steaks. Sandwich steaks?
He wants them  stuffed,,ok   I can do that .
What do you want  them cooked in?
He suggested mushroom soup made into gravy .

Vetoed that  idea,, we've had too many meat dishes with that.
I'll make a tomato sauce to go over the steaks.

I have a lady from local historical society coming to look at some old photos.
Am going to donate  as much old family  items as they will take.
Photos, journal, recipe book,, glass doll house  things.

To be clear  why I am doing this ,,  sons have no interest in being stuck with them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went down to the laundry room and washed a double load about 1:30 a.m. I'll wait until about 8:00 to start drying the clothes because I have to clean out my dryer's lint trap using the vacuum and Lint Lizard attachment. I don't like to run the vacuum too early out of courtesy to my neighbors . I want to watch T.V. while it's quiet, before my son gets home, which can be as early as 2:00 p.m. I need to sanitize a few masks, load and run the dishwasher after I finish drying the clothes (I can't do both at the same time), do some more practicing. I'd like to do some light cleaning and put at least some of the clothes away. I also need to catch up on my Facebook-ing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> Thanks for the support @MickaC ....I'm determined!  I fully understand that if it doesn't hurt, it's not doing me any good!  The thing is, I can tolerate the pain, _IF_ I can see some results!
> View attachment 232599
> It seems like such a small thing, but for me it's a huge accomplishment!


Just seeing this Trila. How's your hand and how is the therapy coming along? 
@Patricia I'm sorry you had to suffer through shingles. I didn't see your OP about it. How are you doing now? Shingles "ain't no joke" as they say...my niece had it and was out of work for months.


----------



## katlupe

Finishing up my morning coffee now and then taking my shower......which is not an easy task now. My water bottle had leaked and was coming out of from under the dispenser and I thought it was the dispenser. So put it all in the shower the day before yesterday. Turned out, I believe (I may be wrong) to be the bottle was leaking somewhere. So I had to take the dispenser out of the shower to use it and will put it back in when I am done. Don't want to chance it. I am leaving the water bottle in a corner of the shower as it does not interfere with my shower chair in any way (shower is pretty big).

I am planning on taking at least a small walk when I go out to the dumpster this morning. I get as much done in the morning before I go out to the dumpster as I can. Then when I come back I can think about making my first meal of the day which should be around eleven. My energy level is highest in the morning so that usually works.


----------



## peramangkelder

It is Friday evening and I am finally over the horrible weather we had here in South Australia yesterday....all day yesterday
I am not big on windy weather as I have difficulty breathing due to Ankylosing Spondylitis (now that is a mouthful and a half) which is causing my spine to fuse solid and does not let me move my rib cage properly so breathing can be difficult. Most times I am fine but standing in gale force winds of 110kph/70mph well that makes breathing difficult so I stayed inside. Plus it rained and rained and rained...yes there was a lot of rain. I don't begrudge the rain but I don't want it dumped on us all in one day....over several days would be good.
Still we can't always have our druthers can we?


----------



## MickaC

Definitely not a good start to the day.
Foster daughters partner rolled the work truck last nite coming home from work, was just outside of town.
He broke his sternum and fractured his shoulder.
He fell asleep at the wheel.
Is in hospital 2 1/2 hours from here….she’s going in there today and hopefully he’ll come home tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## StarSong

We are adopting the dog we met on a meet-and-greet a couple of days ago.  (Yay!) He'll be delivered to our house tomorrow - the rescue agency has to check our house to make sure it's ok (???).  We sent photos, but apparently that's not enough these days.    

I get that some people abuse or don't properly care for animals, but I brought three _human _babies home from the hospital with less drama and far fewer forms. (For this dog, we had to sign an EIGHT page adoption agreement, plus pony up $450 for an animal that was "rescued" from a no-kill pound by this organization.)

Dog recuses go to public shelters, scoop up the most adoptable dogs and leave the old, sick, and less desirable breeds (for example, pit bulls and some other breeds are specifically excluded from the liability insurance portion of most US homeowner insurance plans).  

Adopting a dog from a public shelter (supported by my taxes) costs $70 - $100. This rescue was relatively inexpensive at $450 (supposedly a "donation" but good luck getting the dog if you don't pay it.) Most rescues actually charge more than that, with some encouraging bidding wars between interested families. Wish I were kidding, but I'm not.

Rant over.  

Bottom line: we're delighted to be bringing a new dog into our home.  According to their vet's guesstimate, he's about 1-1/2 years old and a miniature schnauzer/poodle mix.  He's a good size for us at roughly 18 lbs, is charcoal in color, and very shy.  He'll undoubtedly warm up after he settles in. 

Most important to us, he's small enough to be easily wrangled by seniors, isn't extremely high energy and doesn't need a great deal of exercise (like an Australian shepherd might, for instance), shows no aggression whatsoever, is fine around adults and children, gets along with other dogs, is house-broken, and doesn't shed. 

I'll post a photo when we get him. DH and I haven't yet settled on a name. We'll see what fits him. 

With great sadness, today I'll wash all of our previous pup's bedding, blankets, etc.  I will love and miss my little buddy for the rest of my life.  

Though I mourn him deeply, I do so with gratitude.  How fortunate I've been to have had three dogs in this lifetime who were special above the rest.  I loved each of them so much that the partings were excruciating.


----------



## Mizmo

More on the radishes...
.....chopped up couple last night and mixed in some whipped cheese spread , chive flavour...very, very tasty
Try it!
Gonna whip up another batch for lunch with some crackers


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> Just seeing this Trila. How's your hand and how is the therapy coming along?
> @Patricia I'm sorry you had to suffer through shingles. I didn't see your OP about it. How are you doing now? Shingles "ain't no joke" as they say...my niece had it and was out of work for months.


@OneEyedDiva
My shoulder still hurts and the PT progress slow but steady.  I'm doing as much PT while at home, as I can.  The problem for me is that it is very hard to see my progress...and I'm the type who needs that.  Well, I keep doing what I'm supposed to do.  Maybe they can measure my progress at PT next week, and give me some numbers to compare with.  That might help.

My hand/wrist is coming along much better then my shoulder!  I keep setting mini goals for myself....and I'm very determined to succeed! 

Thank you for caring!


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> We are adopting the dog we met on a meet-and-greet a couple of days ago.  (Yay!) He'll be delivered to our house tomorrow - the rescue agency has to check our house to make sure it's ok (???).  We sent photos, but apparently that's not enough these days.
> 
> I get that some people abuse or don't properly care for animals, but I brought three _human _babies home from the hospital with less drama and far fewer forms. (For this dog, we had to sign an EIGHT page adoption agreement, plus pony up $450 for an animal that was "rescued" from a no-kill pound by this organization.)
> 
> Dog recuses go to public shelters, scoop up the most adoptable dogs and leave the old, sick, and less desirable breeds (for example, pit bulls and some other breeds are specifically excluded from the liability insurance portion of most US homeowner insurance plans).
> 
> Adopting a dog from a public shelter (supported by my taxes) costs $70 - $100. This rescue was relatively inexpensive at $450 (supposedly a "donation" but good luck getting the dog if you don't pay it.) Most rescues actually charge more than that, with some encouraging bidding wars between interested families. Wish I were kidding, but I'm not.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Bottom line: we're delighted to be bringing a new dog into our home.  According to their vet's guesstimate, he's about 1-1/2 years old and a miniature schnauzer/poodle mix.  He's a good size for us at roughly 18 lbs, is charcoal in color, and very shy.  He'll undoubtedly warm up after he settles in.
> 
> Most important to us, he's small enough to be easily wrangled by seniors, isn't extremely high energy and doesn't need a great deal of exercise (like an Australian shepherd might, for instance), shows no aggression whatsoever, is fine around adults and children, gets along with other dogs, is house-broken, and doesn't shed.
> 
> I'll post a photo when we get him. DH and I haven't yet settled on a name. We'll see what fits him.
> 
> With great sadness, today I'll wash all of our previous pup's bedding, blankets, etc.  I will love and miss my little buddy for the rest of my life.
> 
> Though I mourn him deeply, I do so with gratitude.  How fortunate I've been to have had three dogs in this lifetime who were special above the rest.  I loved each of them so much that the partings were excruciating.


@StarSong 

Sad as it is to say goodbye to our pets, who are not just pets, but family .. it is soul-healing to bring a new member into the fold. I wish you many loving years with your new poochie. Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Jules

@StarSong, my daughter has a miniature schnauzer/poodle mix too and he‘s one of the sweetest dogs I’ve met.  You’ll be excited to meet your new little fellow.  

That’s shocking the hoops and dollars set by the organization.  I hope they don’t insist on inspecting your house too much.


----------



## Jackie23

StarSong said:


> We are adopting the dog we met on a meet-and-greet a couple of days ago.  (Yay!) He'll be delivered to our house tomorrow - the rescue agency has to check our house to make sure it's ok (???).  We sent photos, but apparently that's not enough these days.
> 
> I get that some people abuse or don't properly care for animals, but I brought three _human _babies home from the hospital with less drama and far fewer forms. (For this dog, we had to sign an EIGHT page adoption agreement, plus pony up $450 for an animal that was "rescued" from a no-kill pound by this organization.)
> 
> Dog recuses go to public shelters, scoop up the most adoptable dogs and leave the old, sick, and less desirable breeds (for example, pit bulls and some other breeds are specifically excluded from the liability insurance portion of most US homeowner insurance plans).
> 
> Adopting a dog from a public shelter (supported by my taxes) costs $70 - $100. This rescue was relatively inexpensive at $450 (supposedly a "donation" but good luck getting the dog if you don't pay it.) Most rescues actually charge more than that, with some encouraging bidding wars between interested families. Wish I were kidding, but I'm not.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Bottom line: we're delighted to be bringing a new dog into our home.  According to their vet's guesstimate, he's about 1-1/2 years old and a miniature schnauzer/poodle mix.  He's a good size for us at roughly 18 lbs, is charcoal in color, and very shy.  He'll undoubtedly warm up after he settles in.
> 
> Most important to us, he's small enough to be easily wrangled by seniors, isn't extremely high energy and doesn't need a great deal of exercise (like an Australian shepherd might, for instance), shows no aggression whatsoever, is fine around adults and children, gets along with other dogs, is house-broken, and doesn't shed.
> 
> I'll post a photo when we get him. DH and I haven't yet settled on a name. We'll see what fits him.
> 
> With great sadness, today I'll wash all of our previous pup's bedding, blankets, etc.  I will love and miss my little buddy for the rest of my life.
> 
> Though I mourn him deeply, I do so with gratitude.  How fortunate I've been to have had three dogs in this lifetime who were special above the rest.  I loved each of them so much that the partings were excruciating.


Congratulations on the new dog!  I've never had a poodle but the miniature schnauzer is a wonderful breed, they are very loyal and intelligent dogs....good luck with your new fur baby.
I've been cutting back shrubs and taking out annuals in the yard, this brutal heat has really done a number on my yard.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> Congratulations on the new dog!  I've never had a poodle but the miniature schnauzer is a wonderful breed, they are very loyal and intelligent dogs....good luck with your new fur baby.
> I've been cutting back shrubs and taking out annuals in the yard, this brutal heat has really done a number on my yard.


yep sadly my gardens are all effed up because of the very hot temps and no rain whatsoever for weeks.... they're the colour of fake   cheese..Bright Yellow  ... and  the  texture of  a cheese grater..  .. no rain forecast anywhere on the horizon, and they've brought in a hosepipe ban now for the South of England..

Today was sunny and hot.. what else.. ?... I had to go and have bloods drawn at the hospital this morning, and the phlebotomist was moaning about patients to me.. She said by the time I get to the end of the week.. I hate people sooo much I  never want to see another one...

This was my face.. .. because she's sticking needles in me..  so I ask her why she feels like this , and she says because People are downright rude.. .. the vast majority of people who come to have their blood tests done are rude, and nasty... well... I didn't know what to say.. I told her I could hardly believe it.. why would people be rude at the blood unit.. especially when she could stick the needle in a painful place  ?.. but  she insisted  they are... !  I was shocked..!!


----------



## hollydolly

..after I cam e out of the hospital.. I drove  to Costco.. did some bulk buying.. got some cheaper fuel.. 20p a litre cheaper there than anywhere else.. then once I had all the stuff on board, travelled another 10 miles north to a market town.. trying to get as much steps for exercise as I can . I've got my treadmill here at the house, but if I go on that every day, I get woken up in the night with excruciatingly painful cramps in my thigh..so I try to mix up the page, and just walk on alternate days.. 

I looked around the high street  stores.. walking in the sun.. stopped and had a coke at a pub.. 

This is where I was today....this was the only place which wasn't busy... it's just a little walkway with bars and cafe's off the main parade ..and the busker could really sing..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Alternating sunshine and rain yesterday and today.   There are rumblings about water 'scarcity' although reservoir levels are  normal  for this time of year.


----------



## StarSong

Just found out that my daughter was exposed to Covid on Wednesday.    So that means I won't see her this weekend.  DH & I isolated for 5 days after returning from Toronto.  That was up on Wednesday (we took home tests that came up negative).  We haven't seen her family in two weeks - guess we'll have to wait a little longer.  

On a far happier note, in addition to the new dog coming tomorrow we'll have our baby grandson tomorrow afternoon through midday Sunday.  Looking forward to some time with him since it's also been two weeks since we've spent more than a few minutes him and his parents. Even then DH & I were masked up. 

We'll keep the dog and baby separated (obviously).


----------



## Bella

What am I doing today. Who cares? Right now, I'm going to have a cocktail!  Anyone care to join me? What shall we have?


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> What am I doing today. Who cares? Right now, I'm going to have a cocktail!  Anyone care to join me? What shall we have?


Tea... that's my cocktail..I'm teetotal..


----------



## MickaC

Bella said:


> What am I doing today. Who cares? Right now, I'm going to have a cocktail!  Anyone care to join me? What shall we have?


I’ll have a Brown Cow, a Silver Cloud, And a vodka lime fizzy..


----------



## Blessed

Tequila with pineapple juice for me. I have been pushing to get back to a normal sleep schedule. Did not work last week so I have brought in a little help.  We shall see?


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *Tea... that's my cocktail..I'm teetotal..*


What kind of tea would you like, Miss? Herbal? Iced? Your wish is my command. 


MickaC said:


> *I’ll have a Brown Cow, a Silver Cloud, And a vodka lime fizzy*..


_Aaaand_ our friend Micka will have a Triple Header!


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> *Tequila with pineapple juice for me.* I have been pushing to get back to a normal sleep schedule. Did not work last week so I have brought in a little help.  We shall see?


A tequila and pineapple juice sleep aid for Blessed!


----------



## StarSong

Since very nearly losing my dearest friend to alcoholism last year, and shepherding her through rehab, nursing home care and more for a period of months, my taste for alcohol (which wasn't that strong to begin with) has diminished considerably.  

This evening I'll toast you ladies with a glass of sparkling water with some guava juice mixed in.


----------



## Mizmo

Bella said:


> What am I doing today. Who cares? Right now, I'm going to have a cocktail!  Anyone care to join me? What shall we have?


I will have a Harvey Wallbanger.....


----------



## Bella

Mizmo said:


> *I will have a Harvey Wallbanger*.....View attachment 233030


Comin' right up, Miz!


----------



## Bella

StarSong said:


> *Since very nearly losing my dearest friend to alcoholism* last year, and shepherding her through rehab, nursing home care and more for a period of months,* my taste for alcohol (which wasn't that strong to begin with) has diminished considerably.
> 
> This evening I'll toast you ladies with a glass of sparkling water with some guava juice mixed in.*


And I'll toast you right back, @StarSong, for being such a good supportive friend.

I'm sorry you almost lost your friend. I have a couple of friends who are or were alcoholics. Being able to enjoy alcoholic beverages in moderation is important. Unfortunately, some people can't. I don't drink around them. It's not a problem for me. I like a drink, but I don't need one. I respect their efforts to control their addiction and wouldn't dream of tempting them.

Just for the record, I enjoy having a drink. I don't drink to get drunk, never have. I don't drink much because I don't weigh much. I'm a one-shot wonder. Lightweights and too much alcohol definitely don't mix.

Bella


----------



## Pappy

Wow. Reading all your comments makes me jealous. All I did today was get groceries, and sit on my arse this afternoon. **


----------



## Jules

My company left for a few days.  My daughter has to visit her dad too.  Laundry, a rare afternoon nap, and made a large batch of bran muffins.  Today was cool enough that I could turn the oven on.  We’ll walk after dinner; won’t even have to wait until 9 for things to cool off.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Unfortunately, some people can't. I don't drink around them. It's not a problem for me. I like a drink, but I don't need one. I respect their efforts to control their addiction and wouldn't dream of tempting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


I'm not teetotal  due to any addiction... I just can't stand the smell  of most alcoholics drinks, especially hard liquor... and even more the Taste.. I used to drink when I was younger but that was to keep up with my peers but I hated the taste....then I married a high functioning alcoholic, so even more I dislike alcohol... but I don't mind other people drinking around me, as long as they don't get abusive when they've had more than they can handle..

I go in the pub almost evertime I;m out , and get a soft drink or coffee.. completely surrounded by drinkers.. doesn't bother me at all..  it's just not for me..


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's not quite 630 am here so make mine coffee

A rare Saturday off. More weeds will meet their maker today. 

There's a trip to the bank early and then a stop at the store to check the schedule for next week. Supervisor didn't post it, but it's supposed to be available by noon on Friday. Grrr. It can't be accessed except from the computer at work.

When that's done, it's back to the garden to continue digging weeds. I know y'all are jealous. Try not to be hating...


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> That’s shocking the hoops and dollars set by the organization.  I hope they don’t insist on inspecting your house too much.


I volunteered for a large, breed-specific, dog rescue as a volunteer for several years. We required home visits and charged for the dogs. Shelters would call the rescue and alert them to dogs that looked like our breed, and we would always take them. Puppy millers called too, and the deal was take them or they die, basically.

We required references and home visits because people lie to get a dog. When we required a fenced yard (always for mill dogs or dog-aggressive dogs), sometimes the yard would be partially fenced and, for example, large gaps would be filled with cardboard boxes. This is not adequate.

Home visits - sometimes the homes would not be suitable for a dog. Hoarders come to mind. Sometimes the home would have other pets in it we were not told about. You don't adopt out a dog to a home that has cats when they are cat aggressive. Sometimes the owners would have children under age 6 whom we were not told about. Our rescue would not adopt out a dog to people who had children under 6, because our dogs were very active and could knock over or hurt a young child by accident.

We also required that people come from wherever they lived to personally pick up the dog, so the rescue's owner could meet them and talk to them. By this stage, everyone had been thoroughly vetted. It was a national rescue, so people came from all over the US. The dogs were not allowed to fly home in planes.

The shelter was a non-profit organization, audited by the IRS every year with no problems. The expenses were very high, especially the vet bills, which often included surgery and or teeth cleaning. Every dog went to the vet to be checked out and brought up to date on vaccines. We had many dogs who were not our breed because the owner attracted strays, or a shelter thought they were our breed, but they weren't, or because we took in dogs that were breed mixed with ours.

So many times the owner would be driving down the road, see a stray, open her car door, and it would hop in. It was pretty amazing. The rescue would try to find the owner, but rarely did. Those dogs need fattening up and vet car, and had been abandoned.

The owner took in a blind dog the shelter was going to put down. It wasn't our breed. She also took in a dog destined for the meat market in Thailand, who wasn't our breed. She adopted both of them herself, and the dogs have thrived.

Not all rescues are alike, and the vast majority have solid reasons for their requirements.


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday my son and I took groceries to my husband. He ran out of money before he ran out of month. While there, I found my car cover and picked up the dog's crate. By the time we got home, I was pretty hot and tired. Wearing an N95 mask didn't help -- those things are hot.

My husband had fallen the night before and hurt his leg, so he stayed home. No doctor required, he said. He made plans to see the new Top Gun movie with our son this afternoon.

Today, I am going to pack and clean and do laundry. My son, who returned from CA this spring, had all his winter clothing there. So that has to be washed because of the mouse problem at the house.

I'm also going to call a couple of dealers to see if they want to buy my daughters 2004 Honda CRV with 98K miles on it, in great condition. When my mother gave the car to me in 2018, her mechanic offered me $5K for it. My daughter may get that because of the car shortage. One wants the car, but the other one is here in town. My husband was supposed to follow me to the dealer who wants to buy the car, but his leg  hurt too much. I need a way to get home. So I have to find someone who wants to drive 1.5 hour round trip, hence the idea of checking with the dealer in town.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's not quite 630 am here so make mine coffee
> 
> A rare Saturday off. More weeds will meet their maker today.
> 
> There's a trip to the bank early and then a stop at the store to check the schedule for next week. Supervisor didn't post it, but it's supposed to be available by noon on Friday. Grrr. It can't be accessed except from the computer at work.
> 
> When that's done, it's back to the garden to continue digging weeds. I know y'all are jealous. Try not to be hating...


there's really no weeding to be done here because we've had no rain for weeks... so nothing aside from my potted plants are growing!!

In that sense it's been great not have had to mow the lawns every 2 weeks.. but everything is  barren now...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I'm not teetotal  due to any addiction... I just can't stand the smell  of most alcoholics drinks, especially hard liquor... and even more the Taste.. I used to drink when I was younger but that was to keep up with my peers but I hated the taste....then I married a high functioning alcoholic, so even more I dislike alcohol... but I don't mind other people drinking around me, as long as they don't get abusive when they've had more than they can handle..
> 
> I go in the pub almost evertime I;m out , and get a soft drink or coffee.. completely surrounded by drinkers.. doesn't bother me at all..  it's just not for me..


Same with me. Being married to an alcoholic made me not care for drinking at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing planned for today..it's Hot and sunny..    I'll sit in the garden shortly with my headphones on listening to a favourite Podcast . May go over   walk in the woods .. and by the lake today.. see how I feel.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I'm not teetotal  due to any addiction... I just can't stand the smell  of most alcoholics drinks, especially hard liquor... and even more the Taste.. I used to drink when I was younger but that was to keep up with my peers but I hated the taste....then I married a high functioning alcoholic, so even more I dislike alcohol... but I don't mind other people drinking around me, as long as they don't get abusive when they've had more than they can handle..
> 
> I go in the pub almost evertime I;m out , and get a soft drink or coffee.. completely surrounded by drinkers.. doesn't bother me at all..  it's just not for me..


@hollydolly 

I, like you, don't like the taste of alcohol .. though I do have dubonnet red on lots of ice, once a year on my birthday. In my younger day, I always ordered a Coke while others drank beer (I'm allergic to beer). It never bothered me, nor did it bother my friends.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I am hosting our small coffee hour which is three friends and me. My apartment is very small but I have it set up for using a walker so it is roomy enough for us. More than four people would be too much I think. Just coffee no goodies. I am looking forward to it. Can't wait to see what Rabbit thinks of that many people here at the same time!

I am working on making a vision board right now so hope to spend some time on that this morning. Then plan on cleaning the bunny cage at noon instead of two since that is the time my friends will be arriving. They have a long trip here..........two across the hall and one from upstairs! Ha ha.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I, like you, don't like the taste of alcohol .. though I do have dubonnet red on lots of ice, once a year on my birthday. In my younger day, I always ordered a Coke while others drank beer (I'm allergic to beer). It never bothered me, nor did it bother my friends.


yep..same here..coke.. or plain water with a dash of Blackcurrant juice is my go to drink in the pub.


----------



## Pepper

Unless it starts to rain heavily, my son & grandson are coming over.


----------



## Jackie23

Woke up early this morning, my 8 year old grandson is coming to spend the night, I've been thinking of things to keep him busy and entertained....a trip to the grocery store (I don't think he'll like my food..lol) and maybe out to eat later.


----------



## Blessed

.





Jackie23 said:


> Woke up early this morning, my 8 year old grandson is coming to spend the night, I've been thinking of things to keep him busy and entertained....a trip to the grocery store (I don't think he'll like my food..lol) and maybe out to eat later.


My grandson is 9.  When he comes he loves to go to the store or a fast food place to pick what he wants for dinner and snacks.  We curl up on the sofa and he gets to choose (for the most part) what we watch.  It is always a great time!  Have fun, we don't have a lot of time at their age.  Soon they won't think we hang the moon LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> My shoulder still hurts and the PT progress slow but steady.  I'm doing as much PT while at home, as I can.  The problem for me is that it is very hard to see my progress...and I'm the type who needs that.  Well, I keep doing what I'm supposed to do.  Maybe they can measure my progress at PT next week, and give me some numbers to compare with.  That might help.
> 
> My hand/wrist is coming along much better then my shoulder!  I keep setting mini goals for myself....and I'm very determined to succeed!
> 
> Thank you for caring!


You're welcome, of course.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Still in a high heat pattern!! No rain in 55 days!!


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


> Still in a high heat pattern!! No rain in 55 days!!



We have finally  broken that pattern on the coast Ken  ....  hope you get some relief up your way soon!  
It's breezy and cool this morning,  and we've gotten some rain.  Makes   me think Fall is coming.


----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> Still in a high heat pattern!! No rain in 55 days!!





hollydolly said:


> there's really no weeding to be done here because we've had no rain for weeks... so nothing aside from my potted plants are growing!!
> 
> In that sense it's been great not have had to mow the lawns every 2 weeks.. but everything is  barren now...


Holly and Ken, I feel your pain.  Am grateful for cooler nighttime temperatures.


----------



## StarSong

Our dog delivery has been bumped to tomorrow, but we get our baby grandson (7-1/2 months) from mid-afternoon today through mid-morning tomorrow.    

I'll attend to some business things morning so my time can be my own when the baby arrives today and the dog arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Showery all day.  Tried to get to grips with the wipers on Mrs.L's new car.   Dependent on model, the wipers don't have an intermittent mode, but an automatic mode instead.  They wipe the windscreen when it thinks it needs it.  We chose this car because it had less technology than others, but it's still basically a bunch of computers with a wheel at each corner.


----------



## StarSong

Capt Lightning said:


> Showery all day.


Can't help but ask if you're bragging or complaining...


----------



## hollydolly

We have some roadworks going on in my road currently  and  the contractors have left  traffic cones all along the road,  to prevent traffic parking.. until they return on Monday, and I;ve just seen some guy.. never seen him before, try to steal three of them.

My windows are open upstairs, but my house is behind a huge tree... and he was on the opposite side of the road. I know it's not my property but I HATE thieves.. so I  stood behind my Venetians  and shouted ''OY! PUT THOSE DOWN YOU THIEF, YOU'RE ON CAMERA'' ..and it worked ! He looked up and down, right and left , to see where the voice  was coming from..  I don't think he knew  but he threw them down, and walked off!!


----------



## hollydolly

Today..I got the Ivy cut back which has grown a little bit above the brick shed roof... .. not as much as it would have if we'd had any rain..

Then I cut back the branches of a tree that was overhanging into my neighbours' garden.. .. then swept up all the dried leaves in the borders.. filled the whole Garden wheelie bin... so as long as  I don't have to mow the lawn before next week.. I'll be fine , and won't need to put any grass in it... Still got a little bit of trimming to do, but I'll do that tomorrow..

I bought dinner rolls in bulk yesterday.. ( small ones).. so I bagged those up in portions of 3 and 4.. and just managed to get them in the larder freezer.. it's full up.. as is the chest freezer in the shed..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Today..I got the Ivy cut back which has grown a little bit above the brick shed roof... .. not as much as it would have if we'd had any rain..
> 
> Then I cut back the branches of a tree that was overhanging into my neighbours' garden.. .. then swept up all the dried leaves in the borders.. filled the whole Garden wheelie bin... so as long as  I don't have to mow the lawn before next week.. I'll be fine , and won't need to put any grass in it... Still got a little bit of trimming to do, but I'll do that tomorrow..
> 
> I bought dinner rolls in bulk yesterday.. ( small ones).. so I bagged those up in portions of 3 and 4.. and just managed to get them in the larder freezer.. it's full up.. as is the chest freezer in the shed..
> 
> T


How's the diet going, Hols?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> We have some roadworks going on in my road currently  and  the contractors have left  traffic cones all along the road,  to prevent traffic parking.. until they return on Monday, and I;ve just seen some guy.. never seen him before, try to steal three of them.
> 
> My windows are open upstairs, but my house is behind a huge tree... and he was on the opposite side of the road. I know it's not my property but I HATE thieves.. so I  stood behind my Venetians  and shouted ''OY! PUT THOSE DOWN YOU THIEF, YOU'RE ON CAMERA'' ..and it worked ! He looked up and down, right and left , to see where the voice  was coming from..  I don't think he knew  but he threw them down, and walked off!!


You go girl!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Apropos your diet...if you skip anything white, it'll work wonders. That would be, for instance, rice, potatoes, sugar, flour. For myself, I could skip rice, potatoes and flour, but sugar? Nope! There's that chocolate thing...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> How's the diet going, Hols?


I'm being really good..surprising myself actually, thanks for asking..

Today I had a 1/2 a banana on a small brown slice of low calorie  bread.. .. for breakfast..

1/2 way through the day I had a tiny packet of raisins..  and 3 grapes

Then for dinner tonight  I had 3 paper  thin slices of ham... a ladle full of Pilau Rice.. and a tomato/ mixed lettuce & Black grape salad with a teaspoon of honey mustard dressing.

Then a Sugar free jelly.. ( 10 calories in the whole thing)...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Apropos your diet...if you skip anything white, it'll work wonders. That would be, for instance, rice, potatoes, sugar, flour. For myself, I could skip rice, potatoes and flour, but sugar? Nope! There's that chocolate thing...


well.. no chocolate at all for me..  I've had bread but only one small slice of low calorie bread .. with a banana for breakfast

No potatoes today.. had a couple of tiny ones yesterday ... no sugar.. that's a big thing for me.. because I eat a lot of stuff that's loaded with sugar.. so I've been very good at replacing that with grapes. and raisins ( I know I have to be careful with grapes and fruit generally )..

drinking fizzy diet drinks ..one because it's hot but  they sate the hunger as well in between meals..

No pies or pastries.. .. no chocolate..  no butter ( I love butter).. no Mayo... no sweets.. no cake...

If The good lord was good, he would allow us all to lose weight if we just cut out the last few items..


----------



## Teacher Terry

I volunteered with a puppy mill rescue group and had similar requirements and experiences. People couldn’t understand why there was a adoption fee and that the rescue spent more money on the dogs then the fees. Ours were very damaged dogs that were difficult to find good homes for. 


WheatenLover said:


> I volunteered for a large, breed-specific, dog rescue as a volunteer for several years. We required home visits and charged for the dogs. Shelters would call the rescue and alert them to dogs that looked like our breed, and we would always take them. Puppy millers called too, and the deal was take them or they die, basically.
> 
> We required references and home visits because people lie to get a dog. When we required a fenced yard (always for mill dogs or dog-aggressive dogs), sometimes the yard would be partially fenced and, for example, large gaps would be filled with cardboard boxes. This is not adequate.
> 
> Home visits - sometimes the homes would not be suitable for a dog. Hoarders come to mind. Sometimes the home would have other pets in it we were not told about. You don't adopt out a dog to a home that has cats when they are cat aggressive. Sometimes the owners would have children under age 6 whom we were not told about. Our rescue would not adopt out a dog to people who had children under 6, because our dogs were very active and could knock over or hurt a young child by accident.
> 
> We also required that people come from wherever they lived to personally pick up the dog, so the rescue's owner could meet them and talk to them. By this stage, everyone had been thoroughly vetted. It was a national rescue, so people came from all over the US. The dogs were not allowed to fly home in planes.
> 
> The shelter was a non-profit organization, audited by the IRS every year with no problems. The expenses were very high, especially the vet bills, which often included surgery and or teeth cleaning. Every dog went to the vet to be checked out and brought up to date on vaccines. We had many dogs who were not our breed because the owner attracted strays, or a shelter thought they were our breed, but they weren't, or because we took in dogs that were breed mixed with ours.
> 
> So many times the owner would be driving down the road, see a stray, open her car door, and it would hop in. It was pretty amazing. The rescue would try to find the owner, but rarely did. Those dogs need fattening up and vet car, and had been abandoned.
> 
> The owner took in a blind dog the shelter was going to put down. It wasn't our breed. She also took in a dog destined for the meat market in Thailand, who wasn't our breed. She adopted both of them herself, and the dogs have thrived.
> 
> Not all rescues are alike, and the vast majority have solid reasons for their requirements.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I dug weeds until it got so hot that my head started sweating and the sweat was running into my eyes. That's how I knew it was time to stop. I left plenty for tomorrow when there will be more because they'll grow back overnight  I'll be back out there as soon as the sun is up in the morning.

Off tomorrow, Tuesday, Thursday. I must say that a four-day work week is pleasant. I'm kinda hoping it stays that way! I might be singing a different tune on payday, but what the heck, we all know that I only work to wear out my old clothes, right? Wait. That's not right. We can wear jeans, but they have to be blue or black, and we have company-issued shirts and aprons so the only old clothes would be the jeans except that those aren't old.

Okay, I've thought of a different reason why I work...to pay for my new teeth.

Back to the four-day work week...the newbie told me on her first day that she has applied for a job at a hospital because it pays more and is closer to home. Home? Yes. She lives about 30 miles from the store. 

Last week she had an auto accident and totaled her car. She owes more on it than it's worth so no new car for her because her income won't support a payment with the old balance rolled into the new loan. 

If she doesn't get the hospital job, she says she thinks she'll have to transfer to a Kroger closer to home so that she can either take public transit or Uber.

Hospital job doesn't look very promising...she was supposed to hear more than a week ago, checked on Monday but no decision, checked again on Thursday and was told to call Friday afternoon. In any case, looks like she'll be gone soon...somewhere I don't work with her again until mid-week so unless she gives notice, I won't know.


----------



## Georgiagranny

After the weeding adventure, I showered and blued my hair before bopping off with DD to Kohl's so she could spend the Kohl's cash she forgot the other day. $50 for a bath sheet towel, a regular bath towel, a hand towel, but with Kohl's cash and a coupon, she waltzed out the door with towels for next to nothing in real money.

There's a Ross next door to Kohl's. What's a trip to Kohl's without stopping in at Ross "just to look"? She bought two metal sculpture wall hangings for a very good reason. She really, really liked them and knew darned well that if she didn't get them, she'd wish she had, then go back to buy them only to find out that they were gone. So she bought them. She's gonna hang them up where there are two other metal sculpture wall hangings that have been in the same spot for probably 20 years. She's tired of them. How much you wanna bet that DSIL doesn't notice? LOL!

What did I get? Nothing. My idea of a successful shopping trip is one when I don't spend any money

Both Kohl's and Ross had lots of Hallowe'en merchandise already. Lots of it


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Early bedtime for me tonight… I’m so worn out even my hair is tired


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Early bedtime for me tonight… I’m so worn out even my hair is tired


what time is it there CS ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> what time is it there CS ?


6:30 pm


----------



## hollydolly

Sleep well mi chica.. you must be exhausted to go to sleep so early... see you when you're older.. nite nite..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar Wow! When even your hair is tired, you know you're really tired. Are you gonna wait until it's dark to go to bed?


----------



## Knight

Cleaning out all the web sites & info useless for  me from the hand me down PC  that I got when my wife took possession of the new Dell she bought to replace my older failing PC.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Knight said:


> Cleaning out all the web sites & info useless for  me from the hand me down PC  that I got when my wife took possession of the new Dell she bought to replace my older failing PC.


So what you're saying is that you got the hand me down and she got the hand me up?


----------



## Patricia

I've been busy with a lot of work, and a little more to do on Monday around town.  Just thankful to be on this end of the 'to do' list.


----------



## Pappy

Pretty quiet day here at home today. Helped my wife with some house cleaning and whipped together one of my world famous green salads.


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked another pie today.
This one was peach/blue berry.
After lunch,, hubby & J took a long  drive.
Stopped in at our friend's  river side cabin, to see how many more stones he needs  for break wall.

We left there ,, got on some back roads we hadn't  been on before.
Always something  different to see.

Back home & cut into the pie. Was  very good.
Will use that recipe again.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> Pretty quiet day here at home today. Helped my wife with some house cleaning and whipped together one of my world famous green salads.
> View attachment 233204



Right now the heat has got me out of bed, later today we shall be at a gathering of MG cars:

Without any catering we shall be taking along a Greek Salad.


Some MG's are so wonderfully exquisite it makes you wonder, are they really MG's?



The answer is yes they are.


----------



## HoneyNut

I've been taking it easy this past week in hopes my feet would be up to walking around in Canada today.  Yesterday I went for a short (5000 step) test walk and that went well (and I saw a couple turtles in an otherwise rather mundane park).  So today I was up early and parked on the US side of the bridge and used the pedestrian walkway to go to Canada.  The border security was really light, they didn't ask me if I had anything, they didn't check my bag or purse, it was just show the passport and the ArriveCAN app (covid shot proof) and I was through!  

From there it didn't go as planned though, because I couldn't find my tour.  I felt like the 'are you my mother?' children's book from going up and down the row of constantly arriving and leaving tour buses and asking each driver 'are you my tour?'.  When there were only 7 minutes left I called the company number and told them I couldn't find the tour bus, they said they'd call me back in a couple minutes, but they didn't call for a half hour.  I got a refund but I hadn't done any researching of places to go so I had no Plan-B.  

Luckily one of the other tour operators told me there was a bird thing in easy walking distance, so I walked to that.  It was a Free-flying Indoor Aviary, lots of pretty birds.  In the small bird area my hair got side-swiped by a bird!   I enjoyed 'Bird Kingdom', but I decided not to risk my feet walking all over looking for other tourist stuff, so I went back to the US side of Niagara Falls and rode the trolley.  Still wound up with almost 13000 steps today.

Turtles basking in the park:


This bird wasn't flying around so I got a nice picture of him (no idea what it is):


----------



## WheatenLover

HoneyNut said:


> Luckily one of the other tour operators told me there was a bird thing in easy walking distance, so I walked to that.  It was a Free-flying Indoor Aviary, lots of pretty birds.  In the small bird area my hair got side-swiped by a bird!   I enjoyed 'Bird Kingdom', but I decided not to risk my feet walking all over looking for other tourist stuff, so I went back to the US side of Niagara Falls and rode the trolley.  Still wound up with almost 13000 steps today.
> 
> This bird wasn't flying around so I got a nice picture of him (no idea what it is):
> View attachment 233240


I looked up your photo on Google Images. I'm pretty sure it is a Western Crowned Pigeon. It sure is a beautiful bird!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_crowned_pigeon
https://southwickszoo.com/our-animals/western-crowned-pigeon/

The top turtle on the stick ... this is why I'm glad I'm having an eye exam next week. I thought the stick was his neck and wondered how it all fit in the shell!  Then I practically put my nose to the computer screen and discovered the stick. Glad I did that before I spent time researching turtles with extra long necks!


----------



## WheatenLover

Teacher Terry said:


> I volunteered with a puppy mill rescue group and had similar requirements and experiences. People couldn’t understand why there was a adoption fee and that the rescue spent more money on the dogs then the fees. Ours were very damaged dogs that were difficult to find good homes for.


Yeah, our mill dogs were very damaged, too. They were usually around 5 years old, and in poor health. The rescue was focused on mill dogs, and also took in owner turn-ins. It was definitely breed specific. I think that was a good thing because all of us knew a whole lot about the breed from personal experience and from being kind of obsessed with rescue and the breed.

The adopters had the regular interviews and checks, and also had to go through a special mill dog interview. We had to make sure they fully realized what they were getting into. The people who adopted mill dogs were special angels, I thought. As were the people who donated to the rescue, especially when we had dogs who required surgery, which was rather often, unfortunately.


----------



## horseless carriage

This photo of our MG was taken, on The Quay at Poole in Dorset, just prior to the covid outbreak. 
The car has been in quarantine since then but yesterday the engine fired up, we went for a run, 
everything seemed to be working OK, so today we are taking our MG to meet a few relatives.

We might even enjoy a Sunday lunch out. You never know, we might even dress for the occasion.


----------



## jet

empty lounge for new carpet tomorrow,,out for sunday lunch at a little thatched pub,with its own brewery


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ugh. It was a lacey night. I really wanted to sleep in this morning but the sandman skipped me. I don't know what I did to tick him off.

It rained last night! Yippee. That'll be a help when it's time for the water bill. This morning it's back out to the garden to attack yet more weeds. I love my flowers, but it's times like this that I wish it was a little smaller.

AFAIK, there's nothing else on today's agenda so I get to wear grubbies all day.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bonnie said:


> We have finally  broken that pattern on the coast Ken  ....  hope you get some relief up your way soon!
> It's breezy and cool this morning,  and we've gotten some rain.  Makes   me think Fall is coming.





StarSong said:


> Holly and Ken, I feel your pain.  Am grateful for cooler nighttime temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 233132


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 233261
> This photo of our MG was taken, on The Quay at Poole in Dorset, just prior to the covid outbreak.
> The car has been in quarantine since then but yesterday the engine fired up, we went for a run,
> everything seemed to be working OK, so today we are taking our MG to meet a few relatives.
> View attachment 233260
> We might even enjoy a Sunday lunch out. You never know, we might even dress for the occasion.
> View attachment 233262View attachment 233264


as always you look very smart HC, but I just wanted to give a shout out to MRS HC.. because she looks really lovely today.. her outfit today  ( both of yours of course ) is exquisite..looks like she's got the ladies shoes to match yours as well..


----------



## moviequeen1

I walked around the block this morning at 6:15, temp was 75 with a slight breeze,came back to water plants/ flowers in our community garden
 My long walk of the day will be strolling 6 blocks to/from our church for our 10:30 service in our chapel which has AC. Though I'm not a fan{no pun} of AC,will feel nice after the walk
The rest of my day read local paper, Bflo News,talk to my brother this afternoon,read my book


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> well.. no chocolate at all for me..  I've had bread but only one small slice of low calorie bread .. with a banana for breakfast
> 
> No potatoes today.. had a couple of tiny ones yesterday ... no sugar.. that's a big thing for me.. because I eat a lot of stuff that's loaded with sugar.. so I've been very good at replacing that with grapes. and raisins ( I know I have to be careful with grapes and fruit generally )..
> 
> drinking fizzy diet drinks ..one because it's hot but  they sate the hunger as well in between meals..
> 
> No pies or pastries.. .. no chocolate..  no butter ( I love butter).. no Mayo... no sweets.. no cake...
> 
> If The good lord was good, he would allow us all to lose weight if we just cut out the last few items..


I learned a very long time ago, that, carbonated or fizzy drinks stretches your stomach, and therefore more space there to fill up.
Really, is true.


----------



## Pappy

Took my sunrise walk this morning. Temperature was 79 degrees with a nice breeze blowing. My sweet wife informed me she is changing the bed sheets and she’s and doing the laundry. Guess I’ll be busy for awhile today.


----------



## Pepper

My kids are going on vacation for two weeks.  I'm glad for them, they will keep in contact with texts, photos & FaceTime.  They need & deserve this holiday.  Glad they are able to go.  I'm going to really miss seeing them in person.  It means so much.


----------



## MickaC

There is one thing I’m NOT doing today is turned the furnace on !!!! ……really, this is still August…..Friday down to 9, last nite down to 10.
Got out my full house dresses, I got cold wearing sun dresses..
After my morning cleaning chores…..hope to get the rest of the containers out of the shed….my energy level has somewhat died from yesterdays sales…..not complaining…..just feeling tired.


----------



## jet

the pub and the grub,and a couple of ciders


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yesterday did 2 loads of laundry, vacuumed, and dusted the house. Then replaced a fan belt on the backhoe, what a bi**h to get to, I think some of these engineers sit around trying to find new, and better ways to make mechanics lives miserable. Loaded and moved a bunch of heavy truck parts up the hill to storage. Today will be finishing up rebuilding three mower spindles, and doing a little work on one of the metal lathes.


----------



## hawkdon

Well last nite again, the kitchen fairies did not show up for
duty, grrrrrrrr. 2nd nite in a row, so I've no choice except to
do the dishes, etc....since I used only one skillet, and bunch of
forks, spoons it isn't too bad.... use paper plates exscluvisity and
thats probably not spelt correctly LOL!!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Geezer Garage Actually, those engineers spend their time devising products that will require being repaired/maintained by dealers or manufacturers. They really don't like that there are people who can DIY and make every effort to see to it that they don't.

@hawkdon Kitchen fairies are notoriously unreliable (but you know that). I'm also a fan of paper plates, and when DD brings something home from the drive-thru or picks something up from a "real" restaurant, I keep the plastic utensils that I haven't used to use another time.

Kids, I'm done in the garden for the day. I didn't get started as early as I wanted to because DD was up full of p*ss and vinegar and rarin' to go Walmarting to get it over with. It was only an hour's delay, but with the heat here, that's one cool hour I didn't get use to my advantage. 

It got too hot about an hour ago so I quit when I got to a place that I can't see from where I sit on the patio and can pretend it's all done  My next day off will be Tuesday. With a little luck, more weeds won't have popped up between now and then.

Now I'm gonna rest myself.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far am being  lazy,,,, day of rest, ya know?

Hubby went  over to cut  down a tree for  his  buddy.
If he  picks up burger meat & buns,, that will be lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

just got home a few mins ago.. met up with some friends for lunch, ..well they were having lunch, I didn't have any , I just sat with a cold coke.. in the sun, while they ate.. .....Stopped off at the recycle centre on the way there and got rid of a sack barrow and a big whicker laundry basket that's been waiting to go for  months..

Here's the view from the pub garden.. grass is all dried out as you know... but the view over the lakes are still lovely..







My lunch... 





..everybody else on the terrace..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off to have my dinner now...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  You didn't eat because you weren't hungry or because you were skipping lunch?

Take a page from my book (the fat book from years ago!) and don't skip any meals. All that does is tend to make you eat more at the next meal. Trust me. Make sure you eat a hearty, protein-rich, low-calorie breakfast, and if you can, eat your main meal at lunchtime, then a light dinner.

Main meal at lunchtime will give fuel for whatever you're doing in the afternoon, and a light dinner is easier to digest between dinnertime and bedtime.

It also helps to have a hot drink such as coffee or tea along with a hard candy (usually about 35 calories) mid-morning and mid-afternoon. 

My diet was a mere 1000 calories/day, but I don't really recommend anything quite so drastic. Something more along 1500 calories is more realistic...300 for breakfast, 900 for lunch, 300 for dinner. 

It took me forfreakingever to lose 100+lbs, and after the first 50 lbs was gone, doc told me I had to maintain my weight for 30 days before starting again. By the time I lost 50 lbs, it was hard to eat enough to stop losing. IIRC, it took about a week or so before I could start counting the 30 days.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I don't want to take forever to lose the weight..so thanks for the advice..truly.. but I'll just do what I know my body can take.

 I couldn't have lunch today because the pub was only serving Sunday Roast dinners.. Beef/Chicken/Lamb /Turkey, roasted potatoes.. Yorkshire pudding.. and the whole 9 yards.. so I had the coke to keep me going until I got home. It was ok the coke takes the hunger pangs away until the next meal..

Well done to you for losing so much weight, that was a fantastic achievement 

BTW today.. I managed to do one mile at 4.5 mile per hour.. on the treadmill in 7 minutes.. .. without being out of breath, and then I busied myself in the garden, and took stuff to the recycle centre.. so I've also been on the go a lot today, which makes up for the evenings when I'm just sitting around.. given I can't do my 45 minute aerobic exercises as I used to in the past..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> BTW today.. I managed to do one mile at 4.5 mile per hour.. on the treadmill in 7 minutes.. .. without being out of breath, and then I busied myself in the garden, and took stuff to the recycle centre.. so I've also been on the go a lot today, which makes up for the evenings when I'm just sitting around.. given I can't do my 45 minute aerobic exercises as I used to in the past..


I could no more do a mile at 4.5mph than grow wings and fly, much less get it done in 7 minutes... Alas, I'll never again be able to run a 4-minute mile, never mind that I never _could_ do a 4-minute mile  

You're right. Do what works for you.


----------



## katlupe

I decided to have a day of rest. But there are certain things I have to do every day. Right now I am on my way to clean my bunny's cage. Had my first meal of the day at eleven, scrambled eggs, bacon and 3 oz. of homemade yogurt (full fat since I eat Keto/low carbs). Mostly watching movies on Amazon Prime and keeping my feet up. Writing in my journal. I was keeping a journal on the computer but have switched to handwriting in notebooks from now on. In case there ever comes a time I cannot access my computer or just want to sit outside and write. Writing relaxes me.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I decided to have a day of rest. But there are certain things I have to do every day. Right now I am on my way to clean my bunny's cage. Had my first meal of the day at eleven, scrambled eggs, bacon and 3 oz. of homemade yogurt (full fat since I eat Keto/low carbs). Mostly watching movies on Amazon Prime and keeping my feet up. Writing in my journal. I was keeping a journal on the computer but have switched to handwriting in notebooks from now on. In case there ever comes a time I cannot access my computer or just want to sit outside and write. Writing relaxes me.


I write in longhand in my journal/notebook, almost every day.. . . I've done it for years, I still have all my diaries , probably a couple of hundred..

I always write what the day has brought if I;ve been out...and even if I'm home, depending what I've been doing..

I took this picture back in 2017.. and this was only half my diaries.. so 5 years on, there's double that again..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I write in longhand in my journal/notebook, almost every day.. . . I've done it for years, I still have all my diaries , probably a couple of hundred..
> 
> I always write what the day has brought if I;ve been out...and even if I'm home, depending what I've been doing..
> 
> I took this picture back in 2017.. and this was only half my diaries.. so 5 years on, there's double that again..


Do you go back and read them again? I like to read what I went through at particular times.


----------



## hollydolly

NO, I don't because they're all in the attic. If I need to know a certain things from a certain date I'll go through them,  and then I'll read something on the pages that I;d forgotten all about.. but I don't re-read them as a matter of entertainment or nostalgia.. . I keep thinking my DD will want them to read when I'm gone.. but the truth is she'll probably not open more than one before she lights a match under them..


----------



## Pepper

My son too @hollydolly!


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> as always you look very smart HC, but I just wanted to give a shout out to MRS HC.. because she looks really lovely today.. her outfit today  ( both of yours of course ) is exquisite..looks like she's got the ladies shoes to match yours as well..


What a kind and generous compliment, Holly. Thank you very much. The lady does scrub up rather well, a frustratingly long time, sometimes, but I wouldn't have her any other way.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> What a kind and generous compliment, Holly. Thank you very much. The lady does scrub up rather well, a frustratingly long time, sometimes, but I wouldn't have her any other way.


well she's worth waiting for I'm sure..


----------



## MickaC

Well, I got done what I set out to do.
All the empty storage tubs are out of the shed, came across 2 more that fit under the bed or couch…..I’ll keep those 2.
The count on these larger tubs is 28.
May not seem like many to you…..but…..I moved them from the back of the back yard to the cement pad against the garage, using my cart…..lift on…..lift off.
My thoughts were to take them down to the basement and clean them there……..
But……
My back and joints said no.
Will wash them up there, and stack them in the garage, and cover them……my garbage wheeled bin will get put outside for now.

I’m going to treat myself to Chinese take out for supper…..have you ever heard me speak of a meal not from my own kitchen…..has been like forever.


----------



## Pecos

palides2021 said:


> Today I successfully defended my Ph.D. dissertation! I had to give a 10 minute presentation, and then the committee of three professors asked me questions. They were very positive toward me and said they liked my qualitative dissertation. It was over in an hour. I am still feeling dazed. These past three years that I've been working so diligently on getting this degree finally paid off. I don't know whether to cry or laugh! Besides, I am still getting over Covid, so my voice was a little rough and I had to rely on cough drops and water to keep from coughing. Now I will just rest....


Wow, that is very impressive.
You deserve to treat yourself to something very nice after an achievement like this.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been sitting watching an hour long  nature programme on TV.. idle hands made me take pics of my TV room while I was sitting on the sofa....lol....


----------



## MickaC

Oops….forgot…..have 4 Rubbermaid garbage bins to go with the lot…..never used for garbage, just storage.


----------



## Aprilbday12

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Sunday now here. Cleaned the kitchen- made a donation box.


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> Just been sitting watching an hour long  nature programme on TV.. idle hands made me take pics of my TV room while I was sitting on the sofa....lol....


Your home colors are beautifully calming!


----------



## palides2021

Pecos said:


> Wow, that is very impressive.
> You deserve to treat yourself to something very nice after an achievement like this.


That's very kind of you, @Pecos! Today, after church, went out with some friends and my son to a nice restaurant and had salmon and couscous. That was a nice treat!


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> Just been sitting watching an hour long  nature programme on TV.. idle hands made me take pics of my TV room while I was sitting on the sofa....lol....


I love seeing your photos, @hollydolly! This is a cozy room! I also like light-colored furniture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly

palides2021 said:


> I love seeing your photos, @hollydolly! This is a cozy room! I also like light-colored furniture! Thanks for sharing!


That's what I love to have in the TV room....cozy...   ..this is only a little part of the room..


----------



## katlupe

This morning the Office of the Aging is setting up a table in the lobby to give out the free produce coupons. They do this to see if anyone is eligible for other services or benefits that may not know about those. We get $20. of coupons to be used for local produce at certain farmers' markets. A little bag of swag usually comes with it....pens, notepads, scissors, etc.

Then this afternoon I have to go to Binghamton (about 40 miles away) for a dental appointment with the oral surgeon for a consultation. Scared and worried and glad to be getting it closer to getting done all at the same time.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Just been sitting watching an hour long  nature programme on TV.. idle hands made me take pics of my TV room while I was sitting on the sofa....lol....


We've got a big ferocious cat like that, (in her dreams,) her name is Ruby, so called because she is a Ruby wedding anniversary gift. She is our last surviving pet, she can love you to death!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:20, it was 77 with a slight breeze, still humid,came back and watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
 As usual,I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors Members this morning to see how they are, It usually  takes me an hr or so to talk to the 14 members on my list
 Afterwards, if it hasn't started to rain hope to get another walk in, read NYT,my book, stay cool with the fan on me


----------



## Sliverfox

Family reunion  coming up   on Sunday.
I want to take  peach blueberry pie.
Need get  to picking the berries  before the birds get them all.

No doctor's appointments this week or the next,,,


----------



## Packerjohn

Some folks say, "Life's a Beach" so today I am off to the beach to find out if this is really true.  Anyway, summer is here, the temperature today will be 29 C and life is short so why waste it sitting in the noisy city?  Time to "hit the road and go."


----------



## palides2021

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk at 6:20, it was 77 with a slight breeze, still humid,came back and watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
> As usual,I'll be calling Canopy of Neighbors Members this morning to see how they are, It usually  takes me an hr or so to talk to the 14 members on my list
> Afterwards, if it hasn't started to rain hope to get another walk in, read NYT,my book, stay cool with the fan on me


Sounds like a wonderful beginning of the day! Also, it's such a good thing you are doing calling the members to see how they are doing!


----------



## palides2021

Sliverfox said:


> Family reunion  coming up   on Sunday.
> I want to take  peach blueberry pie.
> Need get  to picking the berries  before the birds get them all.
> 
> No doctor's appointments this week or the next,,,


The pie sounds yummy! Enjoy your reunion!


----------



## Pappy

Just got off the phone with my daughter. They are coming Saturday to spend a few days with us. My daughter, her husband, my granddaughter and my great grand daughter. Looking forward to their visit.

77 degrees and humid on my walk this morning. Calling for showers later.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I was going to mow the lawn when I felt a few raindrops. Sigh. Then I thought maybe we'd get the real thing. Not so far...I've been waiting 20 minutes, and all we get is thunder.

Tomorrow's a day off. If no rain happens today, I'll mow as soon as the dew dries up around noonish. While I wait for that to happen in the morning, there are still weeds out there.


----------



## katlupe

Planning on doing laundry this morning. Filing papers or throwing them out. That darn paper pile has built up again! Right now I am cleaning my water dispenser since it does not have jug on it. Moving it around to clean every bit of it. Didn't realize it had gotten so dirty. The bottle that is leaking is in a corner of my shower until the water guy comes back. Not leaking that much. Then might clean the NuWave oven but maybe after I use it for my first meal of the day.

Yesterday my appointment with the oral surgeon was cancelled and they said they tried to call me but my voice box was full. I don't know why I didn't hear it ring. Or why they did send a text or a email. So we went out to lunch instead.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night, I was so tired of the humidity  we had the past couple of days, I went to bed at 9:30
I woke up  around 4:30am, put the blanket on my bed{1st time in weeks} went back to sleep listening to the rain
 I woke up again around 6:10 rain had stopped,walked to the corner to drop a bill in the mailbx
 This morning,I 'll take the bus going to Target looking for cards,another book to read
The rest of my day read NYT,my book,might get another walk in


----------



## Sliverfox

Appears we are in for a rainy day!

I should  go into town  for a few groceries.
  Will catch up a few threads ,, I missed on here.


----------



## Jackie23

The big news at my house is that the high temperature today will be 97 and we have a 45% chance for rain!!!
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## fatboy

off to a bad start,mopping up water on kitchen counter because of leaky roof.thought i had it repaired   guess not.back on the roof after rain stops.


----------



## WheatenLover

I have to finish cleaning out my daughters car and run it through the car wash. I have to go to a town 45 minutes away to do the rest the stuff. I want to go to Goodwill, which is fabulous there, but I may put that off until I  pick up my glasses. My son and I are going out to lunch. Have an appointment to get my eyes checked. Then we will visit, hopefully, just one Honda dealer, too sell my daughter's car. The Kelly Blue Book value is $4,800, and this dealer told my daughter they would buy it for that. It is a 2004 Honda CRV with 98K miles on it, in great condition. When I think of how old the car is, I am amazed at it's mileage and condition.

My daughter texted me last night to  hurry up and sell the car because her new roommate situation is not working out. Even though she's paying half the rent and expenses (her half is over $1,500/mo), the roommate told her she is not allowed to have guests because *she* is the guest. My son and his boyfriend visited her for 2 hours, which caused the meltdown of her roommate. This is not a case of the roomie not liking gay people. The roomie is a trans woman. My son's boyfriend's mother is taking my daughter to look for an apartment on Friday. The boyfriend's family treats my kids like they are members of the family. That is really nice of them, more than nice. I talk to them once in awhile, and I always thank them for how far they go out of their way for my kids. It's been almost 2 years now, and this family's true colors are evident - they are very loving, caring people.

Sometimes it is hard to mind my own business where my kids are concerned, especially with roommates and boyfriends. Some of them are so freaking naive.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday I got the back yard mowed, grass edging done, and several errands done.
Today, will continue on the grass edging and whatever I find to keep me outside enjoying the August days.


----------



## hollydolly

Done very little today ... back still hurting a lot. Very hot today... not even a breeze.. temps at high 80's.. 

Did some little bit of gardening this morning, everything is dead in the pots now bar one clematis, so I dug them up and snipped off the rest... there's no saving them..

The only things that are surviving this heat.. and lack of rain are the shrubs.. and under one long side of shrubs I planted ferns.. and Autumn Joy... and the AJ is thriving more than I;ve seen it do in 20 years.. and the Ferns because they're in the shade and I throw a bucket of water under there most nights, is also doing well...

We've not had  hosepipe ban yet in this area, unlike the rest of the South of England so I want to get the Karcher out and do the paths.. but I'll have to wait until my back isn't so sore..


----------



## StarSong

Before the garage gets too hot this morning, I'm planning to organize some electronics that need to go to the electronics waste recycling center.  Also want to pull together some donations and get them out of here.  Need to drop some books at the library today, as well.    

@hollydolly, our lawn is "California crunchy" from lack of water, so I completely understand your situation.  This has happened here many, many times over the years.  

If your experience will be anything like mine, when rains return your plants will green up fairly quickly.


----------



## Pepper

Temps mid to high ninetiesF today.  Leaving soon for doctor appointment, arranging rides for trip tomorrow to see the grandson!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@WheatenLover Sounds like your daughter needs a hug and more!

Yay for those of you getting needed rain. Not yay for those of you not getting needed rain.

@hollydolly Sometime ago, Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, told me that when they're in serious drought conditions, which is most of the time in California, they'd put a bucket in the shower to catch the overflow and use that on their flowers and shrubs. Worth a try?

Started digging weeds again this morning. Ugh. At least when I work hard in the bakery, I get paid for it!

I'm done in the garden for the day. It's already too hot and too humid to continue. Work tomorrow, then off again on Thursday to weed some more. Believe me when I tell you that I will _never again_ neglect my garden. A stitch in time and all that...


----------



## Jules

We’re going to have another day of mid to high nineties; I hate not having my walks.  My daughter and SO returned yesterday and my husband’s son, DIL and GD also arrived.  We got them a room at a nearby hotel.  Sometimes I miss a larger house but this is the first time so many are here at the same time. Not sure what everyone is planning for today.  The GD likes to thrift shop so maybe some of us can go there.  Maybe some of them will go to the lake.  Best of all, we’re going out for dinner.  

My husband spotted a wasp nest that was growing really fast.  It was almost dark when he sprayed it; hope they’re all dead.


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're welcome, of course.
> View attachment 233124


Thank you!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Before the garage gets too hot this morning, I'm planning to organize some electronics that need to go to the electronics waste recycling center.  Also want to pull together some donations and get them out of here.  Need to drop some books at the library today, as well.
> 
> @hollydolly, our lawn is "California crunchy" from lack of water, so I completely understand your situation.  This has happened here many, many times over the years.
> 
> If your experience will be anything like mine, when rains return your plants will green up fairly quickly.


Oh yes I fully expect the grass to return to green once the rains come, but the plants are long past saving


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @WheatenLover Sounds like your daughter needs a hug and more!
> 
> Yay for those of you getting needed rain. Not yay for those of you not getting needed rain.
> 
> @hollydolly Sometime ago, Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, told me that when they're in serious drought conditions, which is most of the time in California, they'd put a bucket in the shower to catch the overflow and use that on their flowers and shrubs. Worth a try?
> 
> Started digging weeds again this morning. Ugh. At least when I work hard in the bakery, I get paid for it!
> 
> I'm done in the garden for the day. It's already too hot and too humid to continue. Work tomorrow, then off again on Thursday to weed some more. Believe me when I tell you that I will _never again_ neglect my garden. A stitch in time and all that...


I've got a garden hose.. it's just a faff to unroll it every night and hook it up under the sink tap... I tend to just fill buckets up with water and throw them over the plants... I didn't do the lawns because they'll return to green as soon as it rains.. altho' if I start to see patches, then I'll get the hose on PDQ...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We’re going to have another day of mid to high nineties; I hate not having my walks.  My daughter and SO returned yesterday and my husband’s son, DIL and GD also arrived.  We got them a room at a nearby hotel.  Sometimes I miss a larger house but this is the first time so many are here at the same time. Not sure what everyone is planning for today.  The GD likes to thrift shop so maybe some of us can go there.  Maybe some of them will go to the lake.  Best of all, we’re going out for dinner.
> 
> My husband spotted a wasp nest that was growing really fast.  It was almost dark when he sprayed it; hope they’re all dead.


WE had a wasps nest in the attic the year before last.. and then one in the back of the shed the year after that.. I hate wasps, fortunately the O/H gassed them out...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Temps mid to high ninetiesF today.  Leaving soon for doctor appointment, arranging rides for trip tomorrow to see the grandson!


5 past midnight, and it's 86 deg f in my bedroom...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> WE had a wasps nest in the attic the years before last.. and then one in the back of the shed the year after that.. I hate wasps, fortunately the O/H gassed them out...


DH reminded me of the nest in our carport attic a few years ago.  
He’ll have to give this nest another blast.  Many are dead but the entrance is on the upper side instead of the bottom.  

Had to drive back to a large market store to return the Foccia bread we bought for company dinner last night.  It expired 5 days ago; hard as a rock.  Picked up more peaches and tomatoes.  

Pretty quiet day as the company wanders in and out based on their plans.  That’s the way I like it.  We’re all going out for dinner.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's raining and I'm off to bake stuff. Off tomorrow when it's expected to rain all day. Drat. We need rain but the weeds don't.


----------



## katlupe

So far my plan is drink coffee and when I finish it I just might make another pot (which is 3 cups for me). I woke up feeling blah.


----------



## MickaC

I’m going to park my butt on a stool and wash containers outside.


----------



## Pinky

Taking the Honda in for servicing today. Aside from that, expecting an Amazon delivery, and not much else, other than catching up on emails.


----------



## WheatenLover

I got my eyes checked yesterday. I have cataracts in each eye. They are right over the pupils and the left eye needs surgery because it is so thick. That's the problem, essentially. Since I moving next week, I went ahead and got new glasses and sunglasses, even though the doc said it would only help my vision a little bit. I need that little bit. Between discounts and Medicaid paying some of it, they only cost my son $166. When we first moved here, it cost me $900 to get 2 pairs of glasses. They were much higher quality than the ones I bought, and they had a warranty, which came in handy when my dog chewed up one pair.

The doc said don't buy anything expensive or with add-ons because I will need a new prescription after cataract surgery.

Today: packing, finding out what is wrong with my daughter's car. First thing yesterday, the key would not work in the locks on the driver's side. I cleaned out her car. I moved my car out of the garage so hers could go there to be vacuumed and cleaned inside. The car would not start. It has a new battery (just a few months old). She didn't leave the lights on.

So it either needs gas, maybe oil, maybe a jump, and maybe a new starter. I'm going to check out all those possibilities today. It just got complete maintenance at a Honda dealer.

Talked to my daughter and she said her new roommate asked her to get a prescription for my daughter's ADHD, and give it to the roommate. My daughter called the police b/c the roommate has a stash of street-bought narcotics in her room. Police said it wasn't important enough because the drugs were for the roommates use. My daughter went out and bought a locking doorknob and another lock for her bedroom. She's afraid of her roommate because she went ballistic about my daughter's guests.

The roommate is a trans woman who, underneath her clothing, is a male. A much bigger and stronger person than my daughter is.

Today, I am meeting my husband at the notary to get his signature notarized on his life insurance beneficiary form.  The insurance company changed it to my son when he was paying the bill with my money. I didn't know that could happen. My husband sure didn't do it. Then my son and I are taking hubbie out to lunch.

Yesterday, my son and I had lunch at Cracker Barrel, his choice. We had country-fried steak. My son is a Vegan, but lately he's decided to modify his diet. I ate more food than I usually eat in a couple of days. It was really good and I need a chef.

I have so much to do that it all swims around in my head, yelling "do me first".


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> I've got a garden hose.. it's just a faff to unroll it every night and hook it up under the sink tap... I tend to just fill buckets up with water and throw them over the plants... I didn't do the lawns because they'll return to green as soon as it rains.. altho' if I start to see patches, then I'll get the hose on PDQ...


i take it faff means pain in the butt ?


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> i take it faff means pain in the butt ?


yes, pretty much... or  irritation, annoyance etc...


----------



## hollydolly

My goodness it's sweltering in my garden... it's a complete suntrap,  so it's hotter than the ambient temp ..

I've just been out cutting back my neighbours' shrubs  and trees which they planted next next to the fence, and they don't trim them at all, so they grow right over on my side...

I'm going to have to ask them to get someone in to trim back their trees because they're huge, and really man spreading across my fence and putting my garden in the shade..

I was only out for an hour and my clothes got absolutely drenched .. had to come in have a shower, and change..

I think I'm going to get up early and drive 20 miles to the nearest outdoor pool, and have a swim....no use going now at 3pm, it;s school break so it'll be packed..


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked  Mac,, putting off going for  groceries.
Hubby was up early, went  for milk.
He couldn't  sleep  last night,,usually when he can't its something  on his mind.

I had thought of  going to library,,but they don't open till 11,, which is about  the time I start lunch.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yesterday I made some brownies. Was out of my usual blue berries, so used sliced banana instead, along with dark chocolate chips, coconut, and walnuts. Made another 1 1/2 gallons of humming bird food. The little buggers are ravenous. Then it was back to work on the mowers. It seems every time I fix one thing, I find two more. Might have to buy a goat. More of the same today, Have been getting in a little work in on the lathe in the evenings.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Yesterday my appointment with the oral surgeon was cancelled and they said they tried to call me but my voice box was full. I don't know why I didn't hear it ring. Or why they did send a text or a email. So we went out to lunch instead.


Lemme see, lunch or a visit with an oral surgeon?  No need to even think about which of those options I'd jump on!  Hope you enjoyed a nice lunch.


----------



## Jackie23

Today I'm going to rake and clean up the yard, yesterday when the front came in the high wind blew leaves and trash everywhere, it rained just enough to settle the dust none under trees, I'm really depressed over this heat and no rain, I have one tree dead, its about 30' tall not real big, but I'll have to pay someone to remove it.


----------



## Bella

Geezer Garage said:


> *Yesterday I made some brownies.* Was out of my usual blue berries, so used sliced banana instead, along with dark chocolate chips, coconut, and walnuts. Made another 1 1/2 gallons of humming bird food. The little buggers are ravenous. Then it was back to work on the mowers. It seems every time I fix one thing, I find two more.* Might have to buy a goat.* More of the same today, Have been getting in a little work in on the lathe in the evenings.


Um, what kind of "goat" are we talkin' about here?  GTO, Gama, or the four-legged kind?  The brownies sound yummy!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well I guess the Gama could be rigged up with a brush hog somehow, and the GTO, you could cut the grass by doing donuts, but I was referring to the old school, four legged variety.


----------



## Medusa

Today, I'm hoping to finish sewing the embellishments on my black blouse and maybe get some writing in.  ..._maybe _clean the kitchen and vacuum.


----------



## StarSong

The baby is coming over for most of the day because our DIL has some appointments.  We start watching him 3 days a week at the end of the month and want to be sure he remains comfortable in our home and in our care without his parents being present.  

He's starting to hit the age where he's wary of strangers.


----------



## Blessed

Have a pot roast with carrots almost done.  Going to go start mashed potatoes, boil some eggs, cut veggies for tuna salad. I need to make something sweet, don't know what yet.  At least I won't need to cook for a few days,


----------



## Medusa

Blessed said:


> Have a pot roast with carrots almost done.  Going to go start mashed potatoes, boil some eggs, cut veggies for tuna salad. I need to make something sweet, don't know what yet.  At least I won't need to cook for a few days,


Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Blessed

Medusa said:


> Lemon Meringue Pie?


That sounds really good! I have everything I need. I am in the middle of a good migraine right now.  Don't know I will do a dessert unless this lets up.  I laid down for a couple of hours while the roast was cooking.  Could not fall asleep GRRRRRR!


----------



## Mizmo

What am I doing today?
Apart from necessary things like eating cleaning up etc., I am trying to catch a FLY which has been living with me for the past three days.
He is a cheeky little bugger.
 Swoops around me when I am sitting like I am now at computer, lands on the table when I am eating, inspects all of the kitchen counter and he is hard to spot on that coz it is the old fashioned beige with brown markings so he knows he is blending in. He even had the nerve to land on my bare leg!
I have  laid traps. sprayed him with air freshener, Lysol, real sticky hair spray, attacked him with swatter,  dust mop and wotever I can get my hands on at the time and he is just too fast.
 Internet gave me few tips to tempt but they have not worked.
Anyone who would like to get in on the kill please post your ideas.
I am worn out with the case.
Thank you


----------



## MrPants

Blessed said:


> That sounds really good! I have everything I need. I am in the middle of a good migraine right now.  Don't know I will do a dessert unless this lets up.  I laid down for a couple of hours while the roast was cooking.  Could not fall asleep GRRRRRR!


Here's a simple & tasty dessert idea you can make on a grill when fresh peaches are in season, like they are now in the area I live in.  Peach must be ripe enough to be a little softened - not hard as a rock. Insert a sharp knife into the stem point of the peach until the tip is against the peach pit. Then run the knife all the way round the peach until you're back to the stem where you started. grab each peach half with both hands and twist them in opposite directions. One half of the peach will come away from the pit & you can then dig the pit out of the other half.

Sprinkle each open side of the peach halves with a little brown sugar & cinnamon (sounding tasty already - oh yeah!) Place each half peach on the grill open side up for 7-8 mins. minimum Then turn over with open side down for another 7-8 mins minimum (med.-high heat). Remove them from the grill & remove the peach skins by pinching them between two fingers and pulling them off (they come of very easily but they're hot so be careful).

Serve warm and top with either some whipped cream or vanilla ice cream (I'd go the ice cream route myself ) I also top mine with a drizzle of real maple syrup but that's optional but recommended if you have any on hand. I do mine on a gas BBQ but you can also just use a stove-top grill too. It's a very nice seasonal fruit treat if you're looking for something a little different.


----------



## Medusa

Mizmo said:


> What am I doing today?
> Apart from necessary things like eating cleaning up etc., I am trying to catch a FLY which has been living with me for the past three days.
> He is a cheeky little bugger.
> Swoops around me when I am sitting like I am now at computer, lands on the table when I am eating, inspects all of the kitchen counter and he is hard to spot on that coz it is the old fashioned beige with brown markings so he knows he is blending in. He even had the nerve to land on my bare leg!
> I have  laid traps. sprayed him with air freshener, Lysol, real sticky hair spray, attacked him with swatter,  dust mop and wotever I can get my hands on at the time and he is just too fast.
> Internet gave me few tips to tempt but they have not worked.
> Anyone who would like to get in on the kill please post your ideas.
> I am worn out with the case.
> Thank you
> View attachment 233843


Freaking flies.  How did he withstand the hairspray?  That usually gets em.  :/  
Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Medusa

MrPants said:


> Here's a simple & tasty dessert idea you can make on a grill when fresh peaches are in season, like they are now in the area I live in.  Peach must be ripe enough to be a little softened - not hard as a rock. Insert a sharp knife into the stem point of the peach until the tip is against the peach pit. Then run the knife all the way round the peach until you're back to the stem where you started. grab each peach half with both hands and twist them in opposite directions. One half of the peach will come away from the pit & you can then dig the pit out of the other half.
> 
> Sprinkle each open side of the peach halves with a little brown sugar & cinnamon (sounding tasty already - oh yeah!) Place each half peach on the grill open side up for 7-8 mins. minimum Then turn over with open side down for another 7-8 mins minimum (med.-high heat). Remove them from the grill & remove the peach skins by pinching them between two fingers and pulling them off (they come of very easily but they're hot so be careful).
> 
> Serve warm and top with either some whipped cream or vanilla ice cream (I'd go the ice cream route myself ) I also top mine with a drizzle of real maple syrup but that's optional by recommended if you have any on hand. I do mine on a gas BBQ but you can also just use a stove-top grill too. It's a very nice seasonal fruit treat if you're looking for something a little different.
> View attachment 233844


Looks delicious.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So. The newbie in the bakery got another job and thinks Tuesday next week is her first day. I dunno when her last day in the bakery will be. Our wannabe student finally found a student loan that he can afford and will be gone at the end of the month.

Looks like my four-day work weeks are over almost as quick as they started  Dunno what we're gonna do for hired help. Actually, don't even give a rat's rear because I'm just gonna go in and do what I can do.

Supervisor said "Oh, well, life goes on." Guess so. But working just four days a week was nice for the two weeks it lasted.


----------



## Mizmo

Medusa said:


> Freaking flies.  How did he withstand the hairspray?  That usually gets em.  :/
> Good luck on your hunt.



The thing is when spraying he would take off before it actually got to him.  I was just telling a friend about it and she said .." let's hope it is a he .. shes can lay eggs....duh !!


----------



## MickaC

MrPants said:


> Here's a simple & tasty dessert idea you can make on a grill when fresh peaches are in season, like they are now in the area I live in.  Peach must be ripe enough to be a little softened - not hard as a rock. Insert a sharp knife into the stem point of the peach until the tip is against the peach pit. Then run the knife all the way round the peach until you're back to the stem where you started. grab each peach half with both hands and twist them in opposite directions. One half of the peach will come away from the pit & you can then dig the pit out of the other half.
> 
> Sprinkle each open side of the peach halves with a little brown sugar & cinnamon (sounding tasty already - oh yeah!) Place each half peach on the grill open side up for 7-8 mins. minimum Then turn over with open side down for another 7-8 mins minimum (med.-high heat). Remove them from the grill & remove the peach skins by pinching them between two fingers and pulling them off (they come of very easily but they're hot so be careful).
> 
> Serve warm and top with either some whipped cream or vanilla ice cream (I'd go the ice cream route myself ) I also top mine with a drizzle of real maple syrup but that's optional by recommended if you have any on hand. I do mine on a gas BBQ but you can also just use a stove-top grill too. It's a very nice seasonal fruit treat if you're looking for something a little different.
> View attachment 233844


Do you deliver


----------



## MrPants

MickaC said:


> Do you deliver


They would be stone cold by the time I git to Manitoba  But yes, they are very tasty - kind of like a creamy peach party in your mouth


----------



## Geezer Garage

Here's a fix Mizmo.








Mizmo said:


> The thing is when spraying he would take off before it actually got to him. I was just telling a friend about it and she said .." let's hope it is a he .. shes can lay eggs....duh !!


----------



## Mizmo

Geezer Garage said:


> Here's a fix Mizmo.



Thanks yes I saw similar in another video. Thing is my hands are not too good to go through all that after recent surgery  on the right but I did  lay a trap with  vinegar in a saucer with some honey....I don't have sugar.... it walked around the edge and took off !!!
I haven't seen it for a while. Probably having a nap somewhere....


----------



## Pinky

One Spring, there was a very weak house-fly that showed up on the inside window ledge. It must have hibernated over the Winter. It was very slow, barely moving. I put a drop of water on the ledge, and it drank. It hung around for a few days .. but, never flew. Then, it disappeared. Normally, I don't tolerate house flies, but, it was kind of interesting.


----------



## Mizmo

The fly passed away at 4.50pm .... the Lysol did it.


----------



## Leann

Things have been quiet here of late. Next week I'll be having a long list of tests to see if the cancer I had is still in remission (I pray that it is). I will admit that it's always on my mind now that the appointments are getting closer. So I find myself distracted and daydreaming a lot.


----------



## Pinky

Leann said:


> Things have been quiet here of late. Next week I'll be having a long list of tests to see if the cancer I had is still in remission (I pray that it is). I will admit that it's always on my mind now that the appointments are getting closer. So I find myself distracted and daydreaming a lot.


@Leann
I hope the cancer is still in remission. It must be difficult waiting to have the tests done. I used to accompany my mother when she had hers done .. very long days.

All the best to you


----------



## Jules

Leann said:


> Things have been quiet here of late. Next week I'll be having a long list of tests to see if the cancer I had is still in remission (I pray that it is). I will admit that it's always on my mind now that the appointments are getting closer. So I find myself distracted and daydreaming a lot.


Totally understandable.  It’s a cruel disease - mentally and physically.


----------



## Mizmo

Leann said:


> Things have been quiet here of late. Next week I'll be having a long list of tests to see if the cancer I had is still in remission (I pray that it is). I will admit that it's always on my mind now that the appointments are getting closer. So I find myself distracted and daydreaming a lot.



I know how you feel and sending you hugs. Keep the chin up and think positive.

My four month cancer check is coming up next month . I will be four years in remission.
 Note..I am saying I WILL be..
 Prognosis was 2-5 years and here I am still joggin along.


----------



## Leann

Mizmo said:


> I know how you feel and sending you hugs. Keep the chin up and think positive.
> 
> My four month cancer check is coming up next month . I will be four years in remission.
> Note..I am saying I WILL be..
> Prognosis was 2-5 years and here I am still joggin along.
> View attachment 233890


Oh Mizmo, I am so happy for you. I will take your wonderful advice. Thank you.


----------



## Leann

Jules said:


> Totally understandable.  It’s a cruel disease - mentally and physically.


You're so right, @Jules


----------



## Leann

Pinky said:


> @Leann
> I hope the cancer is still in remission. It must be difficult waiting to have the tests done. I used to accompany my mother when she had hers done .. very long days.
> 
> All the best to you


Thank you, Pinky.


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> never heard of a muumuu dress..had to google it...  this is the type of dress I have on right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Love it!  Do you know what site you found that on?  Never mind - I just right clicked on it and the browser asked if I wanted to search it with Google Lens.  Just found it at Walmart and ordered it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Did some financial stuff and made business calls this morning. I sent out a couple of emails, ate lunch then napped for a bit too long...at the table.  My son went to Costco to get some stuff for me and woke me up when he came in. I had to get up right away to put the refrigerated foods away. As I mentioned before...nothing goes in my fridge without being disinfected (unless it's produce). I wound up putting everything away, which involved a little bit of rotating stock. I watched some T.V.  I'm glad I didn't have to cook today. I'm thinking about going down to the laundry room, maybe in and hour or so at 10:30 p.m. I like being down there when no one else is...or will be. Usually I go in the middle of the night.


----------



## Em in Ohio

My friend came over and we drove for hours to get to a tourist-trap hardware store.  It had lots of interesting old tools and gadgets, plus some practical items.  I found the clear glass butter dish that I've wanted for years, a tool to unclog my expensive adhesive tube that always forms a solid mass, no matter how I try to clean it and put the cap back securely.  Also, bought a dog bone shaped cookie cutter...tomorrow, I'll be baking my dog some homemade biscuits. The store also serves ice cream, so I indulged myself - after all, I did walk the store for hours, so the calories don't count, right?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Em in Ohio said:


> My friend came over and we drove for hours to get to a tourist-trap hardware store.  It had lots of interesting old tools and gadgets, plus some practical items.  I found the clear glass butter dish that I've wanted for years, a tool to unclog my expensive adhesive tube that always forms a solid mass, no matter how I try to clean it and put the cap back securely.  Also, bought a dog bone shaped cookie cutter...tomorrow, I'll be baking my dog some homemade biscuits. The store also serves ice cream, so I indulged myself - after all, I did walk the store for hours, so the calories don't count, right?


A hardware store that sells ice cream! Well you don't see *that* every day! Sounds like you had an interesting, satisfying day.


----------



## Em in Ohio

OneEyedDiva said:


> A hardware store that sells ice cream! Well you don't see *that* every day! Sounds like you had an interesting, satisfying day.


Funny thing about it - It started out as a very humble Amish supply store!  The times have changed!  But it was great to get away from the house and all the other shoppers were super friendly and chatty.  REAL PEOPLE - wow, I'd almost forgotten how to communicate face to face (still at a distance, haha).


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 7.50am.. I got up at 6.30am so I could make the drive over to the swimming pool 20 miles away, in time for opening at 8am before it gets crowded.. it's going to be close to 100 degrees today,........ butttt.... my back hurts, and much as it would be eased by the pool.. it will hurt too much to drive, so I can't go..I'm really disappointed..


----------



## katlupe

Em in Ohio said:


> My friend came over and we drove for hours to get to a tourist-trap hardware store.  It had lots of interesting old tools and gadgets, plus some practical items.  I found the clear glass butter dish that I've wanted for years, a tool to unclog my expensive adhesive tube that always forms a solid mass, no matter how I try to clean it and put the cap back securely.  Also, bought a dog bone shaped cookie cutter...tomorrow, I'll be baking my dog some homemade biscuits. The store also serves ice cream, so I indulged myself - after all, I did walk the store for hours, so the calories don't count, right?


Was that Lehmans? If so, I used to get their catalogs and would read it like a book. Bought many things from that store through the mail not in person or online.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Em in Ohio Laughing about your hardware store trip. There's a hardware store on the other side of the city that advertises "If we don't have it, you don't need it." They probably don't have ice cream, though, and I always _need _ice cream.

Today will be another typical summer day: sun, clouds, scattered showers, scattered thunderstorms, humidity, blah blah blah. It looks like I'll be able to get into the garden and continue my battle with weeds. I tell myself that I can finish it up today. Pfffft.

Tomorrow night a "cold" front comes through and our nighttime temps will be mid-60s to upper-60s.


----------



## katlupe

After I finish my morning coffee I plan on doing some cleaning in the kitchen and dusting elsewhere. After that I am not sure. I might add photos to an album I am putting together for my son.


----------



## Pappy

Taking Thelma to get her hair done at noon. Then it’s off to bingo at the clubhouse at 1:30. After that, a nap sounds like a good idea.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am going to do the usual stuff. My daughter and one of my sons has Covid. Daughter was hospitalized for one day because of the Covid and her tachycardia. She feels like death warmed over, and looks like it too. She is back at home.

I will talk to her later today. I especially want to find out how her roommate is responding to this. If the roomie is causing any problems, I will ask to speak to her and set things to right. Perhaps in her weakened state my daughter will let me do this. Nobody messes with my kids, and I have the track record to prove it.

I've had about 3 hours of sleep, and I'm loaded for bear. No worries. When I feel like this, I am extremely calm and I do something to rectify the situation. I can't tell her to go to her brother's place because the family has tons of cats. Every time my daughter gets near a cat, or even something the cat has laid on, she ends up in the hospital because she can't breathe.

Really, kids shouldn't move so far away from their mothers. I should have brainwashed that into them when they were young.


----------



## Pepper

Waiting for "medical" marijuana delivery.  Though I only buy THC capsules because I'm not supposed to smoke, I also ordered a disposable vape pen filled with sativa for that little extra whoosh.  I'll see how it goes.  I've never vaped before.  Might have to watch a youtube about it, don't want waste, bought the smallest amount just to see what it's like.

Dispensaries can't fill non-medical yet, but the city is preparing by opening many many paraphernalia shops in expensive areas where the rent is really huge.  @Kika, you must be seeing this, right?  I was in your neck of the woods yesterday.


----------



## Liberty

It rained cats and dogs last evening...hurrah, the first good rain we've had in about 2-1/2 months!  Think we'll go to the grocery and eat out early today.

One thing we won't be doing is "watering"...lol.  Finally!


----------



## Jackie23

Same here, Liberty, I won't be whining about the weather this morning.....AT LAST.....much welcomed rain.  I've been out this morning putting the water hoses up.


----------



## MickaC

Leann said:


> Things have been quiet here of late. Next week I'll be having a long list of tests to see if the cancer I had is still in remission (I pray that it is). I will admit that it's always on my mind now that the appointments are getting closer. So I find myself distracted and daydreaming a lot.


I wish for you, Leann……the very best and hope your remission stays with you till the end of time.
Take care.


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> @Kika, you must be seeing this, right? I was in your neck of the woods yesterday.


I did notice one a few blocks away on 77th. Street.  I'm sure there are more in the works.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> I know how you feel and sending you hugs. Keep the chin up and think positive.
> 
> My four month cancer check is coming up next month . I will be four years in remission.
> Note..I am saying I WILL be..
> Prognosis was 2-5 years and here I am still joggin along.
> View attachment 233890


Hope your remission continues forever. You’re a strong person. HAPPY for you for all the positive…..you deserve it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pappy said:


> Taking Thelma to get her hair done at noon. Then it’s off to bingo at the clubhouse at 1:30. After that, a nap sounds like a good idea.


Pappy is that you in your avatar? If so, you are a handsome man.


----------



## MickaC

Have an appointment with my new financial advisor at the bank.
My previous one, I thought I had him trained…..he wasn’t supposed to move to any other positions till I was done with him.
He didn’t listen.
But…..it’s a position in Toronto, same bank, but he works from home……so……he lives across the street, so missing him won’t be as hard.
So……the training starts with the new one……wonder if he’s old enough to shave. .
I’m dragging my butt a bit today, not sure what I plan to do other than the bank.


----------



## Pappy

OneEyedDiva said:


> Pappy is that you in your avatar? If so, you are a handsome man.


Yes, but some time ago. And, thank you Diva.


----------



## Pecos

I am sitting in the office of a Podiatrist waiting to get a Plantars wart removed from my foot. The amount of paperwork I had to fill out was about as much as I would expect for heart surgery.

I have not had one of these things for over 10 years, but they can become a nuisance if you don’t get them off. Since I typically walk about 3 miles every day, it is important to me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Leann Awaiting your test results as anxiously as you are and thinking positive thoughts!

It's early but already done in the garden. There's sooo much to do out there, and I'm just plain worn out after only three hours. I won't be off again until Sunday so it'll just have to wait.

I came in, cleaned up, started a load of laundry. Maybe it's already nap time?

DD's one morning a week job turned into two mornings a week, and today is one of them. DGD is working in Texas until tomorrow, DSIL is at work, and I've got a day off so it's peaceful and quiet and nobody wants a piece of me. Even Maggiecat is snoozing.


----------



## Sliverfox

My plans  for today ,were to  go into town, go to  library,  drug store &  grocery store.
Big  garage door is broken,, have to open it manually.
I short  unless hubby opens it ,, I don't think  I'll be   opening it.

He's gone to get  one of the cars inspected  & put gas in it.
By time he gets back ,, I'll be   out of  mood to   go to town.

I'm a  morning  shopper,, habit I picked up from  childhood & going to town  with my mother.  ???

Really I think I'm in the mood to do Nothing  today!
O,,isn't that  what I did yesterday?


----------



## Mizmo

I am sitting here thinking about the day I had yesterday  and day before chasing my fly around with spray cans and bottles and now wondering what I should do today.
I think I miss him

time for coffee then perhaps trip to charity shop to drop off 'stuff'


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo If he was a she, maybe she left eggs to hatch. In that case, you'll have company again soon


----------



## Geezer Garage

Putting a set of older summer tires on the Explorer today. Have been running all summer on the winter tires, not that I've put many miles on. Noticed that one of them has something rolling around inside. Most likely an inflation monitor, and will have to break it down and get that out before installing them. They are not great tires, but will easily last until the snow comes, and being a cheapskate, I like to get my money's worth out them. Then onto other shop tasks, and maybe take the dog for a long walk.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..

It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!

Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed


Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..

Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .

Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Omigosh @hollydolly! Broken ribs and you didn't even know it. Glad the medics thought it was serious enough to see you.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Omigosh @hollydolly! Broken ribs and you didn't even know it. Glad the medics thought it was serious enough to see you.


yes so do I GG...I knew I was in pain, but because our primary doctors haven't been seeing anyone unless it's a dire emergency...since the onset of Covid, I just  thought I'd deal with it myself.. heat pads etc .. but it wasn't getting better in fact more painful each day, so I thought I better get it checked out.. never even imagined anything broken at all. thought perhaps I might have pulled a muscle..  and it was only when reception questioned me as to the reason for me wishing an appointment .. that she said she felt I needed to see someone faster than the end of the month. Otherwise I'd be none the wiser even now..


----------



## WheatenLover

Pepper said:


> a disposable vape pen filled with sativa for that little extra whoosh.


Okay, I read that as "filled with saliva" and thought for a minute, maybe Pepper's gone batty on us!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo If he was a she, maybe she left eggs to hatch. In that case, you'll have company again soon


I did think about that but apparently they  typically breed and lay the eggs outdoors in trashy moist waste places.
Anyway I did dump my garbage yesterday and put Mr Lysol to work in and around sink cupboards.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..
> 
> It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!
> 
> Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed
> 
> 
> Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..
> 
> Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .
> 
> Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..



You will not unless you are going just to sit in the water, any actual swimming could cause the ribs to get worse and might even puncture a lung you silly girl.  You need to rest and let things heal!!


----------



## Blessed

I need to sweep and vacuum, I have so much fur from my chow I could make a second one.  I spent about an hour last night brushing and he is still shedding. I could at least have a sheep and I could sale the wool.  

Lucky I have made a bunch of good food so I don't  have to worry about meals.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> You will not unless you are going just to sit in the water, any actual swimming could cause the ribs to get worse and might even puncture a lung you silly girl.  You need to rest and let things heal!!


yes I realise that I won't be able to swim .. but I might go and float.. maybe... ..


----------



## Pepper

WheatenLover said:


> Okay, I read that as "filled with saliva" and thought for a minute, maybe Pepper's gone batty on us!


Oh, ugh!  

I was able to figure the whole 'how to' thing out in a jiffy and well worth it!


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> I need to sweep and vacuum, I have so much fur from my chow I could make a second one.  I spent about an hour last night brushing and he is still shedding. I could at least have a sheep and I could sale the wool.
> 
> Lucky I have made a bunch of good food so I don't  have to worry about meals.


There are sites online that tell you how to make "wool" out of dog fur, and knit with it. People do that! They make all sorts of things. Go for it!


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> There are sites online that tell you how to make "wool" out of dog fur, and knit with it. People do that! They make all sorts of things. Go for it!


I don't want to make anything out of it, I just want to half way keep the house clean.  His fur just never stops.  He is such a beautiful dog but I am tempted to keep him clean shaven all the time.  He always seems to be upset when he get his summer cut, the lion cut. I want to take it all off summer and winter even his mane.  Its just so much work to keep him brushed and clean.  Would be much easier all around if I kept him short all the time.  Mind you I inherited him after his owner, best family friend died of a sudden heart attack,  At my age I would not have taken on a large dog that required so much care.  He weighs about 90lbs now and can knock me down if he wanted to.  He is a wonderful dog. Makes me feel safe in my home as I am alone. Not a mean bone in his body, he behaves better than the two little dogs I have.  Not many are scared of ankle bitters. LOL


----------



## katlupe

I took a walk this morning to the park and sat there in the sun for about an hour. Then came home to make breakfast. Not long after that my friend came down to see me and we talked a bit. My water delivery is scheduled for today but has not come yet. So maybe tomorrow. I already did Rabbit's cage and fixed my supper so I can eat at any time. Made a cajun seasoned ground beef and hot sausage.


----------



## Em in Ohio

katlupe said:


> Was that Lehmans? If so, I used to get their catalogs and would read it like a book. Bought many things from that store through the mail not in person or online.


Yep, Katlupe - Lehman's it was!  I was in the old version probably 50 years ago - It has changed!  But, it is still a fun place to browse, once you look beyond all the tourist-trap filler and find the authentic vintage displays!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Georgiagranny said:


> @Em in Ohio Laughing about your hardware store trip. There's a hardware store on the other side of the city that advertises "If we don't have it, you don't need it." They probably don't have ice cream, though, and I always _need _ice cream.
> 
> Today will be another typical summer day: sun, clouds, scattered showers, scattered thunderstorms, humidity, blah blah blah. It looks like I'll be able to get into the garden and continue my battle with weeds. I tell myself that I can finish it up today. Pfffft.
> 
> Tomorrow night a "cold" front comes through and our nighttime temps will be mid-60s to upper-60s.


The ice cream was a pleasant surprise, for sure!  I had to beg my friend (the driver) to delay departure long enough to indulge!  Despite her saying she didn't want ice cream - guess what...  Yep, next thing I know she is in line!  

As for weeds, haha - I have ignored the last twenty feet of my driveway weeds for over a week - and the little nasties are now re-establishing themselves in the 100' "weeded" parts!

Good luck with yours - I sincerely hope you win the fight against them!  ~ Em


----------



## Marie5656

*Not something I did, but something that happened.  My lease resets in October. Got notified of my new rent amount today. Going down about $50 a month.  My building is for seniors and rent is based on income and assets.  I can live with that*


----------



## Sassycakes

Well since I woke up this morning I have been crying. When my hubby woke up he was dizzy and woozy. I called my daughter who is an RN. She ran over and took my hubby to Urgent Care. They ran some tests and sent him to the hospital for more tests. My daughter insisted I stayed at home with my 12yr old granddaughter. Thankfully they said he was more than likely dehydrated. All the tests came back ok. So now he is taking a nap and I am watching him like a hawk. what a releaf.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Drove home today for the first of six days off... got in late afternoon so I'm just relaxing right now.  Middle son and I plan to "do" Savannah tomorrow for his birthday.

I will try to get some nice pics... Savannah is very photogenic


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> I don't want to make anything out of it, I just want to half way keep the house clean.  His fur just never stops.  He is such a beautiful dog but I am tempted to keep him clean shaven all the time.  He always seems to be upset when he get his summer cut, the lion cut. I want to take it all off summer and winter even his mane.  Its just so much work to keep him brushed and clean.  Would be much easier all around if I kept him short all the time.  Mind you I inherited him after his owner, best family friend died of a sudden heart attack,  At my age I would not have taken on a large dog that required so much care.  He weighs about 90lbs now and can knock me down if he wanted to.  He is a wonderful dog. Makes me feel safe in my home as I am alone. Not a mean bone in his body, he behaves better than the two little dogs I have.  Not many are scared of ankle bitters. LOL


I know what it is like. I had a 100 lb. rough collie (at his perfect weight) and he shed like crazy. He didn't like to be combed or brushed, but he didn't mind it if the tattooed, orange-haired, spike-faced groomer did it. That groomer was a godsend. He stayed at our place with Teddy whenever we had to go out of town for a night or more.

Anyway, the hair was a big deal to clean up and keep brushed. Next dog, my soft coated wheaten terrier, does not shed. It is a lovely thing. At 60 lbs., I feel safe with him. He thinks it is his job to stand between me and anything or anyone he thinks I just may be threatened by. No one knows that if they came closer, he wouldn't tear their throats out, he would cover them in kisses.


----------



## Bella

Today, I watered the azaleas and herb garden and weeded for a while. Waves @Georgiagranny. 

 Everything is brown, except the weeds. Insert expletives here. I drove down to my neighbor's and bought three little yellow watermelons. I look forward to them every year.  Then I dropped my car off for $ervice. It's making a funny sound in the back.  I just can't wait to see how much this is gonna co$t me. When I got home, I munched on a couple of slices of watermelon and then turned the rest into watermelon sherbet, which is chilling overnight in the fridge. I sauteed some peppers and onions to put up in the freezer to enjoy through the winter.

This afternoon I beautified myself and did all the girly things girls do... I showered and washed my hair, moisturized, perfumed, and puffed myself. Then I gave myself a manicure and pedicure and painted my fingernails and tootsienails. Then I admired my work. 

After all that, later, I sat on the porch with a cocktail and contemplated the state of the world. 

Bella


----------



## Bella

CinnamonSugar said:


> Drove home today for the first of six days off... got in late afternoon so I'm just relaxing right now.  *Middle son and I plan to "do" Savannah tomorrow for his birthday.
> 
> I will try to get some nice pics... Savannah is very photogenic*


I LVE Savannah! Have a wonderful time with your son. Happy birthday to him! I'll look forward to your pics!


----------



## Leann

MickaC said:


> I wish for you, Leann……the very best and hope your remission stays with you till the end of time.
> Take care.


What a beautiful thing to say! Thank you


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..
> 
> It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!
> 
> Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed
> 
> 
> Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..
> 
> Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .
> 
> Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..


I am SO sorry to hear this, HD. I hope your ribs heal quickly and permanently.


----------



## Leann

Blessed said:


> I don't want to make anything out of it, I just want to half way keep the house clean.  His fur just never stops.  He is such a beautiful dog but I am tempted to keep him clean shaven all the time.  He always seems to be upset when he get his summer cut, the lion cut. I want to take it all off summer and winter even his mane.  Its just so much work to keep him brushed and clean.  Would be much easier all around if I kept him short all the time.  Mind you I inherited him after his owner, best family friend died of a sudden heart attack,  At my age I would not have taken on a large dog that required so much care.  He weighs about 90lbs now and can knock me down if he wanted to.  He is a wonderful dog. Makes me feel safe in my home as I am alone. Not a mean bone in his body, he behaves better than the two little dogs I have.  Not many are scared of ankle bitters. LOL


I understand what you're saying @Blessed. My  30 pound dog is double-coated and sheds as if there were three dogs in the house instead of one.  I brush and bathe her often but I don't think it stops the shedding. The vet said I shouldn't shave her coat since she's double-coated but I'm tempted.


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Yesterday I made some brownies. Was out of my usual blue berries, so used sliced banana instead, along with dark chocolate chips, coconut, and walnuts. Made another 1 1/2 gallons of humming bird food. The little buggers are ravenous. Then it was back to work on the mowers. It seems every time I fix one thing, I find two more. Might have to buy a goat. More of the same today, Have been getting in a little work in on the lathe in the evenings.


Those brownies sound delicious @Geezer Garage


----------



## Leann

Georgiagranny said:


> @Leann Awaiting your test results as anxiously as you are and thinking positive thoughts!
> 
> It's early but already done in the garden. There's sooo much to do out there, and I'm just plain worn out after only three hours. I won't be off again until Sunday so it'll just have to wait.
> 
> I came in, cleaned up, started a load of laundry. Maybe it's already nap time?
> 
> DD's one morning a week job turned into two mornings a week, and today is one of them. DGD is working in Texas until tomorrow, DSIL is at work, and I've got a day off so it's peaceful and quiet and nobody wants a piece of me. Even Maggiecat is snoozing.


Thank you so much, @Georgiagranny


----------



## Jules

Lots of transitioning of company.  My DD returned, she dropped her SO at the airport, we drove and picked her up and returned home.  Did some shopping DT with her and tomorrow we’ll go get her son from my ex.  A rather long day but better than the previous plans.  A couple more days with them before they fly home.  Crazy weather around here so not really safe for walking.


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..
> 
> It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!
> 
> Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed
> 
> 
> Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..
> 
> Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .
> 
> Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..


Ouch, Holly.  Sorry to hear about your ribs.  I know you do a lot of hard physical labor - Have you been tested for osteoporosis?  Using your muscles can break brittle bones.  /-;   (Actually, even hard coughing can do the same, I hear.)
Hope the pain eases.  Take it easy until then!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Okay...so I did wind up going down to the laundry room last night but it was technically today (12:30 a.m.) when I brought the clothes upstairs. I didn't start drying them until about 8 a.m. I don't think my next door neighbors can hear the dryer, which is in my kitchen, because I never hear anything coming from their kitchen. But just in case, I waited until they had left for work. I put most of the clothes away. 

Again I took a couple of impromptu naps during the day. I cleaned the bathroom, including the shower curtain liner. I should have done it before I took a shower but got the notion to do it later in the day, so I did so without taking off my clothes and getting in the tub again. I continued going through things that we'll take to the shredder man. I was finally able to find a "home" for a basket with photos in their original envelopes from developers after emptying papers from a baby wipes case box that was under the bed. Those photos have been moved from place to place in the studio because I couldn't figure out where to store them after making room for my son and his stuff. 

On the leisure tip...I played Words With Friends, watched some T.V., had a nice, fun conversation with my son as he ate his dinner. I was also on SF in the morning and here I am again tonight.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I went to a heritage museum that had a 'village' of old buildings from the 1800s as well as a museum.  It was fun to walk around in the old houses and school house, it reminded me of my great-uncles farmhouse when I was a kid.  I didn't see a path to the old outhouse behind one of the houses, I guess no one is _that_ interested in historical buildings!  

The heritage museum had furnished the old houses with authentic furniture and the chairs in the houses and the school seats were so tiny, I can't imagine how the grownups and older children fit into them. 

The museum had a lot of interesting old items from WWII era, like a handwritten list someone had submitted listing how many jars of peaches she was going to can as a justification for receiving sugar during rationing.

Then as I followed around the exhibits from room to room there were old homemade dresses and aprons, and lots of cool old hats, then I came to a woman's suit that looked like something I wore for my first job after college, when I read the info, it was an outfit from *1992* of the first woman elected to local council.  My goodness, now I feel so old, imagine 1992 clothes being in a history museum - until I cleared out my house a few months ago I probably had clothes that old in my closet! ha ha

Tonight I went almost all the way through checkout to buy a ticket on a jet boat tour through the rapids near Niagara Falls, but yielded sadly to sensibility and exited from the cart.  It said people should not go on it if they have a bad back etc.  I'd watched YouTubes that people have posted and it doesn't look that extreme, I think I'd be okay, but then I read some stuff online of people complaining of the boat slamming up and down and that having reactivated old injuries, so I guess it is not worth risking it.  It is no fun being too old for exciting things.

I tried changing my photo pixels to make it smaller but it has made it look weird:



Oh, I found that a park I'm planning to go to has really cool Senior Housing next door, unfortunately a person has to have low income to qualify for an apartment there, but only $804 for a one bedroom, and the building is super awesome, I think it is a repurposed old cathedral:


----------



## Jules

HoneyNut said:


> My goodness, now I feel so old, imagine *1992* clothes being in a history museum


Now I’m feeling old too.


----------



## hollydolly

What clothes were in fashion in 1992?.. My daughter was 16 then.. she was wearing Doc Martin's.. and  had her hair dyed Burgundy..


----------



## katlupe

I put the charger on "Jazzy" last night so that I can go to the Grand Union this morning for some bunny food. I hate to go there because they don't have the kind of greens I like to get for him but I have no choice. I wish the produce store wasn't so far from downtown. Too far to go there on my own. 

Other than that I haven't decide what my day holds for me.


----------



## Pappy

Today, Friday, off to get groceries this am and later I need a haircut. We will get the 
2nd bathroom cleaned and vacuum too. Getting ready for our company Saturday.


----------



## WheatenLover

I will be busy all day, getting ready to move and selling the car. Have to make an appointment to get my hair cut, call the vet again to get a prescription for the dog, call car dealers. All these phone calls are so tedious. If I ever win the lottery, I will hire someone to do that. Heck, since I'll win a huge amount, I'll hire people to do everything I don't feel like doing. Maybe I should rethink not buying lottery tickets.


----------



## Leann

The heat has abated (for now) and it's a beautiful day here. I have the windows open to let some of that gentle, non-humid air in the house. I'm doing some housework (all of the usual stuff) then have an appointment to get my hair done.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Photos of River Street in Savannah 

(btw im just here to tell you driving over cobblestones and texting is an interesting combination )



Scallops at Tubby’s


new fountain.  Lots of development onnRiver Street since I was last here


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home from work. It's not a hot day, only 80ish, so I _could_ go out and do a little tidying in the garden. Will I? Probably not  

Today was Newbie's last day, and boy oh boy! I am going to miss having her extra pair of hands. The student went for a campus visit today, and I don't know for sure when he'll be back. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise (like we used to say in Texas), he'll be there tomorrow. His school is only 300 miles from here but still...after a whole day on the campus his parents might not look forward to a long drive back. 

@CinnamonSugar  Jealous! Savannah is such a great place to meander around. Hope you're having a great time.

@Leann When will your test results be back?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..
> 
> It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!
> 
> Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed
> 
> 
> Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..
> 
> Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .
> 
> Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..


I'm just now catching up with news from yesterday.  Oh my gosh, Holly!  Many years ago I fractured a single rib and holy cow did that hurt.  I'll say it's no wonder you've been in pain.  

Please let the yard work go so you can heal.


----------



## MarciKS

gotta work


----------



## katlupe

I went to the store on Jazzy (mobility chair) this morning. I dumped the store basket that was on my lap while I picked out good bananas for the bunny...........I had the package of blueberries in it and they went all over the floor! I could not pick them up from my chair. So after 10 minutes, I FINALLY found an employee and told him what I did and that I was sorry. He just nodded (not a friendly guy.........though since this store has changed from Tops, nobody is friendly here anymore).

It was a beautiful day and I took pictures there and back. I will post some on my diary page. 

Going to make some sauteed yellow squash for supper that a church lady donated to our building (with chicken thighs).


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My fave reason to come to Barnes and Nobles in Savannah …


----------



## StarSong

Went to Costco yesterday, hit Aldi & my produce store today.  
Our daughter's dog is visiting for a few days - showing our new rescue (Ozzy) the ropes and bringing him out of his shell a bit.  

At 103° for a high, temps reach the mid-90s by noon. Too hot to do anything outside. I schedule shopping and outdoor chores from 8-11 AM. DH worked in the garage while I was gone. We are intentionally leaving the dog(s) alone in the house for a couple of hours each day to minimize the likelihood that Ozzy will develop the kind of separation anxiety our previous dog had. 

This afternoon I'm going to clear some more clutter, assemble what's worthy of donating and put it in my car to drop off at the American Cancer Society's Discovery Store (thrift store).

I _could _straighten out the mess that is my desk but I plain don't feel like it. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## hollydolly

Well it was 96 here today... too hot  again , but my friend and her daughter were going to visit her inlaws at the beach and they asked if I wanted to come.. and you betcha.. I had been whining about not being able to drive to the beach because of the ribs etc.. so  it was so nice of her to think of me...
The reason I jumped at it, was not only do I love the beach, but it was only 79 deg down there, compared to the 96 here , and I was desperate to be cooler..

Anyway , it was a bit of nightmare journey going down..thank God I wasn't driving, I;d have been screaming with pain.. the traffic was nose to tail much of the 2 hour journey...then on the return trip we left at 5.15pm.. and I got dropped off at 8.30pm.. horrendous traffic.. 25 miles of Jams...,

It was lovely to be cooler there than here.. , unfortunately as soon as I got home it was like walking into the Botanic gardens.. despite having the blinds and curtains closed all day..

..however I did have a great afternoon,   made a big change for me...


----------



## Georgiagranny

I didn't do any gardening, but I did march my bony behind back and forth and up and down the lawn on the business end of the mower and get it cut. Yay me.

@katlupe Your mobility chair has a name. Sure, why not? Lots of us have named our cars. I had a Subaru Forester. Her name was Kanga (roo...get it?...teehee).

@hollydolly Glad you got a bit of respite from the heat in spite of having to pay for it in discomfort on the way there and by walking into a sauna when you got home. I read online that another heat wave is on the way there. What's that "on the way" stuff? Has it even let up since it started?

Our low temp tonight is supposed to be a heavenly 68F, and nighttime temps for the next week in the 60s, with daytime temps no more than the mid-80s. Certainly not like any August I've ever experienced here. I'll take it!


----------



## hollydolly

@Georgiagranny ..apparently our low temps are 70 deg f tonight.. tell that to the inside of my bakehouse someone.... jeez.. right now the temps in my bedroom is 89.1... it's 10.30pm...   apparently it's going to break a little on Monday.. we MIGHT get a shower.. but the temps are supposed to drop to a more manageable high 70's.. I can't wait!!


----------



## katlupe

I made myself some low carb coconut ice cream and it came out pretty good. Did not use the Keto Chow replacement shake for it this time. Wanted to experiment and I really like it. That is my supper tonight I think.


----------



## HoneyNut

In spite of some struggles with Google Maps (the app and I disagree on what makes a good route), I arrived on time for the tour of the house where Teddy Roosevelt was inaugurated as President after President McKinley was assassinated (I assume I learned about this in school many decades ago, but it was all completely brand new info to the current Old Me).
After the tour I'd only done 1500 steps so I decided to go a park to walk, boy that Google Maps does not like deviating, I finally pulled into a parking lot to change the destination to the place I was going to, because I couldn't figure out how to just add the park as a stop and talking to my phone didn't help and I got really tired of it telling me to turn left.  I feel like Google Maps should be more interactive and listen to a voice, maybe I'm doing it wrong.
Tonight I ate very unhealthy fried yummy carb and cheese food, I blame Wegman's, that grocery store has the most tempting food.

Here is a picture I took of the room in a house in Buffalo, New York, where Teddy Roosevelt was inaugurated (according to the tour, the teenage daughter of the family hosting the historic event didn't bother to attend because she and a friend were elsewhere in the house eating snacks - so 121 years ago teenagers were just the same as today, ha ha):


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I continued purging, reorganizing some items, labeling the boxes they are stored in and readying things for the shredder man. In doing so I made more room to store things under the bed. It also helped remove some of the clutter in the studio. My honorary son called me at 8:30 a.m. and we had an interesting, fun conversation like we always do. But he's on a specific regimen now and had to start work (from home) at 9:00, so we got off the phone. Usually our conversations last and hour or longer. After breakfast I added more items to my countertop dishwasher and ran that. I Swiffered the bedroom and bathroom floors. Yet again... did a lot of sleeping today, which means I didn't accomplish as much as I'd planned.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> Photos of River Street in Savannah
> 
> (btw im just here to tell you driving over cobblestones and texting is an interesting combination )
> 
> View attachment 234103
> 
> Scallops at Tubby’s
> View attachment 234104
> 
> new fountain.  Lots of development onnRiver Street since I was last here
> 
> View attachment 234105


Wait !! You were texting while driving?! Nice photos. I sure wish I could have that scallop dinner right now; looks *so* good. My honorary granddaughter moved to Savannah about 6 months ago. She likes it there.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Dings Crusaders rugby club


----------



## Ken N Tx

My son will be coming out this morning to help me repair a seal on my riding mower..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Well it was 96 here today... too hot  again , but my friend and her daughter were going to visit her inlaws at the beach and they asked if I wanted to come.. and you betcha.. I had been whining about not being able to drive to the beach because of the ribs etc.. so  it was so nice of her to think of me...
> The reason I jumped at it, was not only do I love the beach, but it was only 79 deg down there, compared to the 96 here , and I was desperate to be cooler..
> 
> Anyway , it was a bit of nightmare journey going down..thank God I wasn't driving, I;d have been screaming with pain.. the traffic was nose to tail much of the 2 hour journey...then on the return trip we left at 5.15pm.. and I got dropped off at 8.30pm.. horrendous traffic.. 25 miles of Jams...,
> 
> It was lovely to be cooler there than here.. , unfortunately as soon as I got home it was like walking into the Botanic gardens.. despite having the blinds and curtains closed all day..
> 
> ..however I did have a great afternoon,   made a big change for me...


The second picture, what are the little buildings at the top of the beach?


----------



## hollydolly

They're Beach huts. They're owned by individuals.. and are used as little temporary shelters when people are staying at the beach.. Usually not for sleeping.. but more often as a little cabin kitted out with a little kitchen are and changing place..

here's some more.. I took photos of  yesterday next to the beach..






some are really well looked after because they're not cheap to buy... and some aren't so much.. 

..here's some I took about 20 years ago on another beach near here..





the inside looks like this... ( not one of my photos)


----------



## Blessed

I was hoping that was what they were.  I think it would be wonderful to own one of those.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I was hoping that was what they were.  I think it would be wonderful to own one of those.


yes they're extremely sought after and cost a great deal of money, average price is about £50K or £60 ,000... too expensive for what they are to be fair.. but things are worth what people will pay for them I suppose..

Have a look here..

https://www.beachhuts4hire.co.uk/0/beach-huts/sale/beach-huts-for-sale.aspx


----------



## Blessed

Thanks for the link.  I would rent one for the day but if I was rich i would buy one and use it summer and winter!!


----------



## WheatenLover

Had a little adventure yesterday. My landlord's "girlfriend"* suddenly popped up in the back yard when I was out there with Aidan (dog). First I didn't recognize her - her hair is long and she no longer looks like she was cast in a play to be the witch. She looked pretty. Must be my cataracts making the world a rosier place.

There is a large building in the back yard that matches the house. Landlord's father built it for his hoarder wife. It matches the house. GF sells stuff at flea markets and has stuff stored there. She came to get some of it. She doesn't call first, but then again, I've never been outside when she comes over.

Aidan starts barking and pulling at the leash. I said, go away for a second so I can get him inside. She asked me if her putative BF had changed a fuse over here yesterday. The dog is going insane. Then she says I'm afraid of dogs, don't let him near me. I said, I have no control over him, please go away for a minute, blah blah blah. Instead she ran to the storage house. I ran there too, thanks to Aidan. She's cowering at the door, still yapping about the dog and the fuse. The dog lunges toward her, still barking his damn head off. I tell her go inside because I can't control my dog. It is an uproar out there, due to the GF and the dog. The dog gets loose and I fall. No problems - I guess I'm light enough so it didn't hurt or something.

Dog runs behind the storage house, where the woods leading downhill to a road and a lake. By now I am very frazzled. Pat goes in the storage house (it is not a shed). I go into my house to get my son. He goes outside to try to retrieve the dog. Guess where he is? Sitting prettily by the steps at the storage house, waiting for GF to come out!

He comes inside easily for Pupperoni. Eats it quickly and resumes his barking. GF finally leaves. I had called my landlord to tell him to call her and tell her the coast was clear. The dog never even had a chance to go to the bathroom!

And what was up with the dog? This stranger (to him) pops up in the back yard, and he was very alarmed. Things escalate because she won't leave for a minute and is worried about the fuse thing and the dog. He, OTOH, was confused -- is she friend or foe? He decided friend, since he was waiting for her to come out. What would he have done to her, no matter what? Just kissed her like a maniac.

And the GF is not a GF b/c she is LL's friend from high school. He takes care of her - buys her a new car when she wrecks hers, she eats dinner at  his house b/c she is a hoarder and can't get to the stove or the hot water heater (to get it fixed). It is a weird relationship. They are friends, and he is very generous with her. He told me her son had died from a heroin overdose and she got divorced, and she was practically destitute, so he takes care of her. She is *extremely jealous* of all other women because she thinks everyone is after LL. Including me. She once screamed at me that I was having an affair with LL (with details) - like a crazy person, in the middle of his yard. I was so angry I could have popped her one (or more), but I kept my cool. I would never have an affair ... not with my LL, or anyone else. I am a married woman for god's sake!

So today: Take son to and from work, pack, clean. Hope no one else pops up out of nowhere.

Oh, my daughter called around 11:30 pm from CA. She still feels horrible from Covid. Her roommate got mad at her for asking to see the utility bills before she pays her half. Roomie says there is no trust between them and my daughter has to move out within 30 days. On day 31, roomie is going to turn off the utilities. Then roomie changed the password on the internet so daughter can't use it (she pays half), and daughter works remotely from home.

I offered to talk to roomie, but daughter said no. I am good at talking people down, so I figured that might help. My daughter has her sights set on revenge, but I told her that was never a good idea. She is too sick to deal with this. Seeing the bills before paying them is a good financial practice, but roomie doesn't think so. I asked her to get my son to call me, so I could discuss this with him (he is there; he could help), but he didn't call. He is one of my two sons who doesn't speak to me.

Isn't all this called drama? I hate drama! It seems to follow my daughter and the LL's GF everywhere!


----------



## hollydolly

Good Lord WL..what a dramatic day or 2...  you need all of this like a hole in the head at the moment..

What type of person doesn't permit someone who is sharing the bills to see how much they are and then to demand the roomie leaves when she asks to see them  ?... hmmm... suspicious...


----------



## hollydolly

I'm exhausted today after yesterdays' jaunt  and in quite a bit of pain with the ribs/back situation.. 

I  feel I could just go back to bed and sleep..

It's 92 deg f today.. I've been and re-arranged some things on the shelves in the Shed today, but I had to stop .. it'll have to wait for another  day..


----------



## timoc

Oh this blasted heat!!!!

Deep pond, cold water, my feet dunked in it, fish now walking off with suitcases.


----------



## katlupe

I have no idea what I am doing today. I don't feel so energetic this morning but I think it is because I didn't eat enough food yesterday. Just not hungry at supper time so didn't make anything. Had coconut ice cream around three and nothing else. Probably not enough fuel.........or protein for sure. 

Maybe by the time I go out to the dumpster I will feel better. If I take Jazzy I will go sit in the park and take my book. Sitting in the sun before it gets hot is always an energy boost for me. It is not supposed to get to 70 degrees before noon today. I could do that.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Good Lord WL..what a dramatic day or 2...  you need all of this like a hole in the head at the moment..
> 
> What type of person doesn't permit someone who is sharing the bills to see how much they are and then to demand the roomie leaves when she asks to see them  ?... hmmm... suspicious...


My daughter thinks the roommate is hiding something ... like the bills are lower than she says they are. She's also no longer allowed to use the kitchen because the cooking stuff belongs to the roommate. She's in no shape to be cooking anyway, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wait !! You were texting while driving?! Nice photos. I sure wish I could have that scallop dinner right now; looks *so* good. My honorary granddaughter moved to Savannah about 6 months ago. She likes it there.


Yep, that photo got me too! I have a roast w/veggies and tuna salad in the fridge.  Have to eat those first but then that shrimp is coming out to meet the frying pan LOL


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter thinks the roommate is hiding something ... like the bills are lower than she says they are. She's also no longer allowed to use the kitchen because the cooking stuff belongs to the roommate. She's in no shape to be cooking anyway, but hopefully not for long.


Exactly my thoughts when I read your post.. it seems clear to me she's probably being paying way over the odds for a while .. hence the fact that the roomate wants her out PDQ and not show her the bills ..  she can replace her wish someone else who will just be told how much they have to pay without being shown the bills


----------



## Purwell

Watching racing on TV.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went to town yesterday to run errands, grocery's, library, UPS store, etc.. Always so glad to get back home. It's just such a zoo there anymore. Takes half an hour just to get across town. When I first moved there in the 70's, dogs used to sleep in the middle of the highway. Today doing a little driveway repair, and moving a bunch of treasure from in front of the shop, up the hill to the junkyard. This afternoon will spend some more time cleaning up the current metal lathe project.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter thinks the roommate is hiding something ... like the bills are lower than she says they are. She's also no longer allowed to use the kitchen because the cooking stuff belongs to the roommate. She's in no shape to be cooking anyway, but hopefully not for long.


How well did she know this person before deciding to become roommates?  Seems they're a terrible match.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been sitting in the garden.. but my gosh it's just too hot!! I hate being cooped up in the house when the sun is shining, but really it's crazy to be in the garden. It's not like it even looks nice at the moment either.. 

We're told we'll get rain on Monday ( showers ) then potentially rain all day on Tuesday..I sincerely hope so..


----------



## Pepper

I'm bored.  It's a beautiful day today, sunny, not too hot, lower humidity.  I will go out, but I really have nowhere good to go.  Just wander around for awhile.  Must go out as there is No ice cream in my freezer and that's a calamity!


----------



## Blessed

Pepper said:


> I'm bored.  It's a beautiful day today, sunny, not too hot, lower humidity.  I will go out, but I really have nowhere good to go.  Just wander around for awhile.  Must go out as there is No ice cream in my freezer and that's a calamity!


See you know just what to do, go get that ice cream LOL


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....we're having nice weather here too.  I continue to clean up the patio and yard as nothing has been done in months except watering.
My grandchildren are getting back in school and one grandson is going out of state for his first year of college, so they are on the road today to get him set up.  I'm really proud of this guy, he has worked after school and summers and saved enough to pay for his first year of college.
Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm bored.  It's a beautiful day today, sunny, not too hot, lower humidity.  I will go out, but I really have nowhere good to go.  Just wander around for awhile.  Must go out as there is No ice cream in my freezer and that's a calamity!


I;d like to go out somewhere today.. but it's just too hot.. there's not anyone at all walking around locally that I have seen out of my window today.. tomorrow it's going to be hot again, but not even sunny.. *ugh*....but anyway I have to stay home today to rest my ribs.. I can drive but I have to take it very slowly.. .. but if I had no ice-cream and I wasn't on my diet, I;d be out of the door quick smart


----------



## Pepper

It is absolutely gorgeous weather here today.  Just got back from getting my ice cream, and will go out again.  Superb, perfect weather!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wait !! You were texting while driving?! Nice photos. I sure wish I could have that scallop dinner right now; looks *so* good. My honorary granddaughter moved to Savannah about 6 months ago. She likes it there.


No no Diva lol.  I was the passenger


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm refinishing an old desk this afternoon and this evening I'll be watching football and eating pizza. Right now, I'm going to go take a nap. I woke up too early this morning.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> How well did she know this person before deciding to become roommates?  Seems they're a terrible match.


She didn't know her roommate at all. They talked online quite a bit, and her brother and his boyfriend checked the place and the roomie out. My daughter said the roomie was very nice during the first 8 days. All hell broke loose when my daughter had her bro and his bf over for 2 hours. When they left, the roomie said she wasn't allowed to have guests because she was a guest herself. A guest who is paying a lot of money to live there and is on the lease!


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Exactly my thoughts when I read your post.. it seems clear to me she's probably being paying way over the odds for a while .. hence the fact that the roomate wants her out PDQ and not show her the bills ..  she can replace her wish someone else who will just be told how much they have to pay without being shown the bills


My daughter explained to the roommate that looking at the bills did not mean that she didn't trust the roomie. She just was raised by me, and I'm an accountant, and looking at the bills is like very basic financial management.


----------



## Knight

Changing the flush valve in one of our toilets. It takes longer to go buy a new valve than to replace it.


----------



## J-Kat

Planned to vacuum this AM but got about half done and the vac started with an unusual noise and  stopped “sucking”.  I spent about 30 minutes taking the thing apart and checking for blockages, etc.  Cleaned every part I could get to and tried again and, goodie, it’s all back to normal.  The vac is a Dyson upright and I so appreciate it is made so one can disassemble it without tools, etc. to clean it or find blockages.  Quite proud I was able to fix it since so many products seem to only work for a couple of years and it’s time for something new.


----------



## WheatenLover

J-Kat said:


> Planned to vacuum this AM but got about half done and the vac started with an unusual noise and  stopped “sucking”.  I spent about 30 minutes taking the thing apart and checking for blockages, etc.  Cleaned every part I could get to and tried again and, goodie, it’s all back to normal.  The vac is a Dyson upright and I so appreciate it is made so one can disassemble it without tools, etc. to clean it or find blockages.  Quite proud I was able to fix it since so many products seem to only work for a couple of years and it’s time for something new.


I've had my Dyson upright since 2006. It needed a new hose, and that so super easy to replace. I take it apart to clean it a couple times a year. Before I got a Dyson, we were replacing the Sears vacuums every 2 years. That got old in a hurry. My husband was brand loyal, but that was too bad for someone who only vacuumed once in 35 years -- right when we got married.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> No no Diva lol.  I was the passenger


Oh okay!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> yes they're extremely sought after and cost a great deal of money, average price is about £50K or £60 ,000... too expensive for what they are to be fair.. but things are worth what people will pay for them I suppose..
> 
> Have a look here..
> 
> https://www.beachhuts4hire.co.uk/0/beach-huts/sale/beach-huts-for-sale.aspx


If I paid $50 - 60,000 for something, I'd expect to be able to sleep there. That way could stay at the beach for a couple of days, as long as it has a bathroom. I'd put a recliner in there and be good to go.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> If I paid $50 - 60,000 for something, I'd expect to be able to sleep there. That way could stay at the beach for a couple of days, as long as it has a bathroom. I'd put a recliner in there and be good to go.


You can sleep there if you put a bed in it instead of a sofa, but it's discouraged by the equivalent of the HOA ( beach hut owners association) ...  none of them have bathrooms..and the vast majority don't have running water..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> You can sleep there if you put a bed in it instead of a sofa, but it's discouraged by the equivalent of the HOA ( beach hut owners association) ...  none of them have bathrooms..and the vast majority don't have running water..


Well then that's just ridiculous!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well then that's just ridiculous!


Yep..I've always thought so too.... if you're gonna spend 60k on a holiday..or weekend accommodation, then buy a narrowboat like ours... kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, livingroom.. electricity, running water.. and you can sail off to pastures new every weekend..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Yep..I've always thought so too.... if you're gonna spend 60k on a holiday..or weekend accommodation, then buy a narrowboat like ours... kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, livingroom.. electricity, running water.. and you can sail off to pastures new every weekend..


What's a narrowboat? Got any pictures?


----------



## Georgiagranny

I was gonna ask about bathrooms, but somebody beat me to it. When I was in Bournemouth many years ago, there were lots of those beach huts and lots of people...they'd come out and it reminded me of those old telephone booth gags to see how many people would fit in one  

Something else that struck me as odd was how many people were lying on the beach catching rays...it was sunny but the temp was about 65. Eeek. That's bundle-up weather!

Guess who got sweet-talked into working tomorrow? Sigh. I'm going in at 7 instead of 6. Because I feel like it. And I'm still gonna leave at noon. Because I feel like it.

That reminds me, I need to change the auto setting on the coffeemaker. I like waking up to the smell of coffee, but I wouldn't like getting up an hour before I need to tomorrow.

Somebody remind me that "No" is a complete sentence.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's a narrowboat? Got any pictures?








this one below  is ours.. 72 feet long..


----------



## timoc

timoc said:


> Oh this blasted heat!!!!
> 
> Deep pond, cold water, my feet dunked in it, fish now walking off with suitcases.


*This damned heat* is wearing me down, but earlier I came up with a plan.

I took a full tub of ice cream out of the freezer, found a spoon that resembles a shovel, then after I'd filled my mouth with the cold  exotica, I then commenced blowing onto my bare body. Oh, oh, oh, anticipation of heaven was overwhelming, sadly my plan was a failure, but the ice cream was delicious.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Yep..I've always thought so too.... if you're gonna spend 60k on a holiday..or weekend accommodation, then buy a narrowboat like ours... kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, livingroom.. electricity, running water.. and you can sail off to pastures new every weekend..


Your boat is so beautiful, I would think it would be much more expensive than 60K.  Like a RV here 100K and up.  You are right though, the boat is a much better investment. Has everything you need for a day or a week away.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Your boat is so beautiful, I would think it would be much more expensive than 60K.  Like a RV here 100K and up.  You are right though, the boat is a much better investment. Has everything you need for a day or a week away.


yes OUR boat would be more expensive than £60 ...it's valued at around £175,000 but there's a lot out there than can be bought for as little as £30k


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Yep..I've always thought so too.... if you're gonna spend 60k on a holiday..or weekend accommodation, then buy a narrowboat like ours... kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, livingroom.. electricity, running water.. and you can sail off to pastures new every weekend..


Have you ever been on the canal at Braunston, where the Grand Union Canal and the Oxford Canal meet? It's the busiest anywhere on the British canal network. Despite its splendid rural setting, there is a wealth of hidden delights both at Braunston Marina and at the pretty village of Braunston two minutes away on the hill above the junction. We lived in Braunston after moving from London.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Have you ever been on the canal at Braunston, where the Grand Union Canal and the Oxford Canal meet? It's the busiest anywhere on the British canal network. Despite its splendid rural setting, there is a wealth of hidden delights both at Braunston Marina and at the pretty village of Braunston two minutes away on the hill above the junction. We lived in Braunston after moving from London.


Oh Lucky you living in Braunston with the canal network right there and the Canal Museum... It's my favourite Canal network in the country, been there a few times. I remember going one year when it was snowing.. amazing place.. and lunch at the Boathouse in winter was very cosy.., not been for about 12 years ..


----------



## horseless carriage

Today, I am treating my wife to a traditional Sunday lunch. A table has been reserved at our favourite watering hole.

Friends Harvelle & Martin rescued the pub from closure, they have worked hard to bring it back to a profitable business.


They have weathered the lockdown and have become a favourite place for entertainment.

Martin, far right wearing the hat, plays saxophone in a smaller version of the big bands of the past.
We have been to some rocking good nights at The Drovers.


----------



## hollydolly

It's gonna be around 95 today... so I'm going out because apparently we're going to get thunderstorms Monday and Tuesday... typical that I have several appointments on Tuesday.... Ha !

I do miss going out  to the pub for lunch on a Sunday with the estranged you know what... it was something we always did... especially in summer


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, getting ready to bop on over to the bakery and...bake stuff. Twelve dozen croissants should be enough to last until noon. And garlic bread...there's nothing quite like the smell of garlic first thing in the morning. LOL


----------



## MickaC

Today the last of the storage containers will be picked up this morning.
Put some things back in the garage, that I moved out to make room for the containers.
I gave my floors a really good going over yesterday, since I’ve neglected them last couple days….I just give them a light cleaning today.
Maybe spend some time downstairs, assessing the disaster I made…..not much down there…..need to put things in order…..but will gradually work on it.
Hoping, to get a lot of good time out in the yard this week, some things need to be caught up.
But today……..
Going to be somewhat of a lazy day…..feeling quite tired…..mind tired…body tired…..and so on.


----------



## StarSong

Knight said:


> Changing the flush valve in one of our toilets. It takes longer to go buy a new valve than to replace it.


True.  On the other hand, if you're anything like my husband, you'll rarely object to making a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## Alligatorob

Nothing yet, just drinking coffee...  However there is a lawn out there that needs mowing and weeds that need pulling, too many.


Knight said:


> Changing the flush valve in one of our toilets.


Got one of those that needs doing too.  Unfortunately I already have all the necessary parts, just lacking the motivation...  More coffee will help.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> She didn't know her roommate at all. They talked online quite a bit, and her brother and his boyfriend checked the place and the roomie out. My daughter said the roomie was very nice during the first 8 days. All hell broke loose when my daughter had her bro and his bf over for 2 hours. When they left, the roomie said she wasn't allowed to have guests because she was a guest herself. A guest who is paying a lot of money to live there and is on the lease!





WheatenLover said:


> My daughter explained to the roommate that looking at the bills did not mean that she didn't trust the roomie. She just was raised by me, and I'm an accountant, and looking at the bills is like very basic financial management.


When I had roommates, the bills were opened when they arrived and put on the table.  Standard operating procedure.    

Is your daughter able to get out of the lease?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Our friend who deer hunts each winter in our forest brush hogged yesterday so he can hunt. We went on a walk this morning to the back of our valley. Here is a picture of being deep in our forest.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> I was gonna ask about bathrooms, but somebody beat me to it. When I was in Bournemouth many years ago, there were lots of those beach huts and lots of people...they'd come out and it reminded me of those old telephone booth gags to see how many people would fit in one
> 
> Something else that struck me as odd was how many people were lying on the beach catching rays...it was sunny but the temp was about 65. Eeek. That's bundle-up weather!
> 
> Guess who got sweet-talked into working tomorrow? Sigh. I'm going in at 7 instead of 6. Because I feel like it. And I'm still gonna leave at noon. Because I feel like it.
> 
> That reminds me, I need to change the auto setting on the coffeemaker. I like waking up to the smell of coffee, but I wouldn't like getting up an hour before I need to tomorrow.
> 
> Somebody remind me that "No" is a complete sentence.


Here ya'go, my friend....


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *This damned heat* is wearing me down, but earlier I came up with a plan.
> 
> I took a full tub of ice cream out of the freezer, found a spoon that resembles a shovel, then after I'd filled my mouth with the cold  exotica, I then commenced blowing onto my bare body. Oh, oh, oh, anticipation of heaven was overwhelming, sadly my plan was a failure, but the ice cream was delicious.





timoc said:


> *This damned heat* is wearing me down, but earlier I came up with a plan.
> 
> I took a full tub of ice cream out of the freezer, found a spoon that resembles a shovel, then after I'd filled my mouth with the cold  exotica, I then commenced blowing onto my bare body. Oh, oh, oh, anticipation of heaven was overwhelming, sadly my plan was a failure, but the ice cream was delicious.


Anything involving ice cream is worth trying!


----------



## Trila

horseless carriage said:


> Today, I am treating my wife to a traditional Sunday lunch. A table has been reserved at our favourite watering hole.
> View attachment 234349
> Friends Harvelle & Martin rescued the pub from closure, they have worked hard to bring it back to a profitable business.
> 
> View attachment 234351
> They have weathered the lockdown and have become a favourite place for entertainment.
> View attachment 234350
> Martin, far right wearing the hat, plays saxophone in a smaller version of the big bands of the past.
> We have been to some rocking good nights at The Drovers.


What a great story!  I enjoyed hearing about the history behind your favorite "watering hole"!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm up all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, getting ready to bop on over to the bakery and...bake stuff. Twelve dozen croissants should be enough to last until noon. And garlic bread...there's nothing quite like the smell of garlic first thing in the morning. LOL


I love the smell of fresh baked breads!  I suppose your over it though....LOL!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Today the last of the storage containers will be picked up this morning.
> Put some things back in the garage, that I moved out to make room for the containers.
> I gave my floors a really good going over yesterday, since I’ve neglected them last couple days….I just give them a light cleaning today.
> Maybe spend some time downstairs, assessing the disaster I made…..not much down there…..need to put things in order…..but will gradually work on it.
> Hoping, to get a lot of good time out in the yard this week, some things need to be caught up.
> But today……..
> Going to be somewhat of a lazy day…..feeling quite tired…..mind tired…body tired…..and so on.


I have been away for awhile, so I'm not sure what you are doing....but it sounds like a really big project!  Rest is important, be good to yourself!


----------



## Trila

Paco Dennis said:


> Our friend who deer hunts each winter in our forest brush hogged yesterday so he can hunt. We went on a walk this morning to the back of our valley. Here is a picture of being deep in our forest.
> 
> View attachment 234399


beautiful!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I have been away for awhile, so I'm not sure what you are doing....but it sounds like a really big project!  Rest is important, be good to yourself!


Thanks Trila…..it was a big project…..cleaning 70+ storage containers, from small to really big. The last bunch picked up at 10 this morning. Done with that category of downsizing.


----------



## horseless carriage

Trila said:


> What a great story!  I enjoyed hearing about the history behind your favorite "watering hole"!


Very kind of you to say so, thank you.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Thanks Trila…..it was a big project…..cleaning 70+ storage containers, from small to really big. The last bunch picked up at 10 this morning. Done with that category of downsizing.


Wow!  Where did they all come from?!!!  Were they yours???


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Wow!  Where did they all come from?!!!  Were they yours???


Yes they were……I’m an organizer……used for all my sewing, craft, hobby supplies……had mice issues on the farm…..stored a great amount of stuff in them to keep mice out of stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's a good thing I went down to the beach on Friday, because this is what I suspected it would look like if I left it until today..and I wasn't wrong... 98 deg f here today...











..which meant fortunate for me that the Mall altho; busy wasn't anywhere nearly as crowded as it usually would be on a Sunday.. ..which is where I went... .you can see that there's been a mass exodus out of the capital to the beaches by this picture of the solitary guy sitting in..Greenwich Park..




 I went here instead.. the retail park and Mall has a Board-walk , where lots of foodie places and restaurants are.. so I got myself some Tapas, and an ice cold coke.. at the Spanish Eateries overlooking the lake....before going into the Cool of the Mall....


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Well it's a good thing I went down to the beach on Friday, because this is what I suspected it would look like if I left it until today..and I wasn't wrong... 98 deg f here today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..which meant fortunate for me that the Mall altho; busy wasn't anywhere nearly as crowded as it usually would be on a Sunday.. ..which is where I went... .you can see that there's been a mass exodus out of the capital to the beaches by this picture of the solitary guy sitting in..Greenwich Park..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went here instead.. the retail park and Mall has a Board-walk , where lots of foodie places and restaurants are.. so I got myself some Tapas, and an ice cold coke.. at the Spanish Eateries overlooking the lake....before going into the Cool of the Mall....


It's much the same along the coast. 

Standing room only at Bournemouth. 
Thankfully The New Forest, although popular, doesn't draw such crowds.
We went in the vintage MG to enjoy lunch at The Drovers, it was busy but 
not so much that you couldn't enjoy it for the crowds.


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, have you been out on your narrowboat recently?  How does storage work - do you keep it at your house and trailer it over to water when ready to use it, or does it remain docked in a nearby canal?


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> When I had roommates, the bills were opened when they arrived and put on the table.  Standard operating procedure.
> 
> Is your daughter able to get out of the lease?


Her roommate told her she has to be gone in 30 days. If she is not gone, the roommate will turn off all the utilities. I told my daughter to record every interaction with the roommate on her i-phone. It is okay in CA, but my daughter said that she records video, too, and right in from of the woman, but she never seems to notice.

This is the woman who refused to take my daughter to the hospital so my daughter had to take an ambulance. This is the woman who now says that my daughter was partying at the club the woman works at, not at the hospital at all, because she doesn't really have Covid!

I think the woman is narcissistic, and wants to control my daughter. Luckily I raised her, so she does not wimp out. I think she may be jealous of my daughter, too -- age, appearance, education, and because of how people gravitate to my daughter.

I honestly don't think I could remain civil when speaking to that woman, like my daughter has. Darn shame my daughter doesn't want me to talk to the woman.

And to top it off, the woman only looks sort of like a woman when she is going to work at a nightclub a few times a week. The rest of the time, she doesn't wear her wig, and wears men's clothing, and she looks like a man. She is trans ... but nothing like my daughter expected her to be. I'm wondering if she is really trans, or just playing dress-up.

Thank goodness my daughter texts me a lot, and we talk on the phone daily. She is literally being yelled at by a man! Because I am going to call the police and make them come out there to check on my daughter, and help her, if she gets scared. The police, in my experience, pay attention to what lawyers say. Like the time a homeless man set up camp in the foyer to my building in Boston. The police said, "Oh, just let him stay there." They were out to take care of the problem immediately, after I pointed out a few home truths.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Yes they were……I’m an organizer……used for all my sewing, craft, hobby supplies……had mice issues on the farm…..stored a great amount of stuff in them to keep mice out of stuff.


Once again....wow!  I can totally relate....if I had the room, I think I would be in the same position that you are in!  I keep everything!  It's so hard to clean out all that I do have, I don't envy you having to go through it all!


----------



## MarciKS

gotta finish my laundry and shower and take my trash bin out. then i'm gonna play video games. haven't decided on supper yet. i'll worry about it when i get hungry.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

WheatenLover said:


> Her roommate told her she has to be gone in 30 days. If she is not gone, the roommate will turn off all the utilities. I told my daughter to record every interaction with the roommate on her i-phone. It is okay in CA, but my daughter said that she records video, too, and right in from of the woman, but she never seems to notice.
> 
> This is the woman who refused to take my daughter to the hospital so my daughter had to take an ambulance. This is the woman who now says that my daughter was partying at the club the woman works at, not at the hospital at all, because she doesn't really have Covid!
> 
> I think the woman is narcissistic, and wants to control my daughter. Luckily I raised her, so she does not wimp out. I think she may be jealous of my daughter, too -- age, appearance, education, and because of how people gravitate to my daughter.
> 
> I honestly don't think I could remain civil when speaking to that woman, like my daughter has. Darn shame my daughter doesn't want me to talk to the woman.
> 
> And to top it off, the woman only looks sort of like a woman when she is going to work at a nightclub a few times a week. The rest of the time, she doesn't wear her wig, and wears men's clothing, and she looks like a man. She is trans ... but nothing like my daughter expected her to be. I'm wondering if she is really trans, or just playing dress-up.
> 
> Thank goodness my daughter texts me a lot, and we talk on the phone daily. She is literally being yelled at by a man! Because I am going to call the police and make them come out there to check on my daughter, and help her, if she gets scared. The police, in my experience, pay attention to what lawyers say. Like the time a homeless man set up camp in the foyer to my building in Boston. The police said, "Oh, just let him stay there." They were out to take care of the problem immediately, after I pointed out a few home truths.


@WheatenLover i hope your daughter can find alternate living arrangements ASAP.  Sounds like a really toxic situation


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, have you been out on your narrowboat recently?  How does storage work - do you keep it at your house and trailer it over to water when ready to use it, or does it remain docked in a nearby canal?


You might find the British canal system a fascinating read See here. They gave rise to the industrial revolution. By the time the rest of the world caught up, steam technology had made canals redundant. The railways were cheaper to build and so much faster than a horse drawn barge.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, have you been out on your narrowboat recently?  How does storage work - do you keep it at your house and trailer it over to water when ready to use it, or does it remain docked in a nearby canal?


No...Narrowboats stay at the moorings.. wouldn't be possible to have it on your property... it's 72 feet long. it weighs over 30 tons... Mooring fees are paid all year and especially  over the winter...  basically dry dock except it's not dry...
 Some people won't or can't pay mooring fees so they moor up against the riverbank , but they can by law only stay a couple of nights and then they have to move on...


----------



## Jules

This is DD’s last full day here; it’s been busy.  We chatted this morning, then I went to the hairdressers and she is meeting up with a friend from her teens.  They and their kids are going swimming.  Tonight we’ll go out to dinner.  I’m feeling lazy this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> You might find the British canal system a fascinating read See here. They gave rise to the industrial revolution. By the time the rest of the world caught up, steam technology had made canals redundant. The railways were cheaper to build and so much faster than a horse drawn barge.


I could teach a whole class of children for a full term on what I know about the British Canal waterways and the history of the canal Boats


----------



## Sliverfox

Back from  hubby's family reunion.
All the ham loaf  I made was gone & one piece of the peach blueberry pie left.  

Time to walk Mac,, then wash the dirty dishes.


----------



## hollydolly

Up in the mid 90's today, so as you know I have no AC here, so to try and keep the place a little cooler while I was out, I closed all the blinds and curtains. When I got back at just after 5pm... this was the temperature in my bedroom.. 






..it's now just past 10.30pm.. the fans have been on full blast all evening, and the temperature has only dropped ONE degree..


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> Well, I got done what I set out to do.
> All the empty storage tubs are out of the shed, came across 2 more that fit under the bed or couch…..I’ll keep those 2.
> The count on these larger tubs is 28.
> May not seem like many to you…..but…..I moved them from the back of the back yard to the cement pad against the garage, using my cart…..lift on…..lift off.
> My thoughts were to take them down to the basement and clean them there……..
> But……
> My back and joints said no.
> Will wash them up there, and stack them in the garage, and cover them……my garbage wheeled bin will get put outside for now.
> 
> I’m going to treat myself to Chinese take out for supper…..have you ever heard me speak of a meal not from my own kitchen…..has been like forever.


You did a lot! Kudo!


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> Up in the mid 90's today, so as you know I have no AC here, so to try and keep the place a little cooler while I was out, I closed all the blinds and curtains. When I got back at just after 5pm... this was the temperature in my bedroom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's now just past 10.30pm.. the fans have been on full blast all evening, and the temperature has only dropped ONE degree..


Do you choose to not have ac? 87 is pretty hot! I am so sorry- hope you get cool relief soon.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Pecos said:


> Wow, that is very impressive.
> You deserve to treat yourself to something very nice after an achievement like this.


Laugh and cry and laugh again! I am proud of you too! Well done you, well done!


----------



## Aprilbday12

Sliverfox said:


> Back from  hubby's family reunion.
> All the ham loaf  I made was gone & one piece of the peach blueberry pie left.
> 
> Time to walk Mac,, then wash the dirty dishes.


Excuse me for asking, but what is a ham loaf?


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> I write in longhand in my journal/notebook, almost every day.. . . I've done it for years, I still have all my diaries , probably a couple of hundred..
> 
> I always write what the day has brought if I;ve been out...and even if I'm home, depending what I've been doing..
> 
> I took this picture back in 2017.. and this was only half my diaries.. so 5 years on, there's double that again..


You have a book ready to publish!


----------



## hollydolly

Aprilbday12 said:


> You have a book ready to publish!


lol..so everyone keeps telling me....


----------



## hollydolly

Aprilbday12 said:


> Do you choose to not have ac? 87 is pretty hot! I am so sorry- hope you get cool relief soon.


In the UK most people don't have AC because apart from the last 3 years here in the South, we don't usually get such High temps.. so the installation of AC in a private home is very expensive..


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I went to a Swamp park that had a boardwalk path over the swamp.  It was interesting, I saw lots of little turtles swimming around in the swamp water below the path, and one strange whirlpool movement that turned out to be a larger turtle swimming in a circle with swamp vegetation on top of his/her back and dragging along behind. 
I also saw several large brown flies which I'd seen in another park here in Buffalo, NY also.  I tried looking at images on Google to identify the fly, but it looks to me like it matches pictures of Tabanus sudeticus, but per Wikipedia that is a European fly, so either I'm failing to correctly identify it, or else Buffalo is a lot farther East than I knew!  Anybody know which fly this really is?


----------



## WheatenLover

CinnamonSugar said:


> @WheatenLover i hope your daughter can find alternate living arrangements ASAP.  Sounds like a really toxic situation


It sure is toxic. The roommate is abusive. She was going to spend Friday looking for a new apartment, but she tested positive for Covid on Wednesday, so that's a no go until she is over Covid. She doesn't want a roommate the next time around because she is afraid the person will pretend to be nice and welcoming, and then turn on a dime to the exact opposite. Maybe that won't be the case if she chooses someone who is closer to her in age.


----------



## WheatenLover

My dog, Aidan, decided to get into things while my son and I were grocery shopping for my husband.

The first thing I heard was the gas stove clicking. That's not good. Then I saw that he took a 2 quart bowl of broth off the back of the counter and because it was heavy, he spilled it all over the floor and his head. He hasn't gotten into anything when we were out until today.

Aidan is hardly ever left alone. With a family of 6, he spent 10 years of his life with someone always being home. Since he's never done this before (while we were out), I think he's a bit anxious. He watched my daughter pack boxes and stuff, and then disappear, and now I'm doing it. I could explain it to him, how he's going with us, using words he knows, but he will think we are leaving this very minute. I will not hear the end of it until Thursday, and the barking, hopping around, being circled while I'm walking, etc. will drive me nuts.

I went into the grocery store wearing my N95 mask. It wasn't crowded but large swaths of shelves were bare. It was so exciting. I spent probably 10 minutes just soaking in the sight of all that food that I could choose myself, in person. We are leaving for Mass on Thursday, so we didn't buy much for our larder. I got the package of the bakery's delicious and huge eclairs, though. Only two to a package. I've eaten one, and I'm saving the other one for tomorrow.

The senior services people are coming to my husband's house tomorrow. He said to me, maybe I should cancel it because I have something to do tomorrow. I said, cancel it, and you'll be in a nursing home before I leave. You need someone to take care of you. He couldn't disagree with that; it's too obvious.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So I had a great big bowl of ice cream. Two kinds of ice cream. And it (they) was (were) delicious. I'd no sooner finished than DD came over with Dairy Queen. Well then, I had to eat it before it melted, right? So I did. ate the whole thing. And that was delicious, too.

@hollydolly Ack! The people at the beach look positively squished together. How could that be any fun at all? Glad you got some time in on Friday!

@horseless carriage More ack! Bournemouth sure didn't look like that when I was there. All the people put together for the entire week wouldn't have made up a crowd like that.


----------



## Blessed

Poor Aidan, he knows things are happening that are not his usual life.  I have 3 pups, if I just go out the front door to check the mail, get something out of the car, say hi to the neighbors.  I come back in and they act like I have been gone for days.

He is going to have more of a problem settling in at the new home if you leave the house.  I would have your cousin build a close relationship with him when you move in.   This will be a new person in a new place, he needs to bond with both at that the same time.  Have your cousin be the one that gives him most of his treats to help him understand he is safe in his new home.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> So I had a great big bowl of ice cream. Two kinds of ice cream. And it (they) was (were) delicious. I'd no sooner finished than DD came over with Dairy Queen. Well then, I had to eat it before it melted, right? So I did. ate the whole thing. And that was delicious, too.
> 
> @hollydolly Ack! The people at the beach look positively squished together. How could that be any fun at all? Glad you got some time in on Friday!
> 
> @horseless carriage *More ack! Bournemouth sure didn't look like that when I was there. All the people put together for the entire week wouldn't have made up a crowd like that.*


No, and shall I tell you the reason why ?.. well 2 reasons... huge immigrant population in just a few short years... AND...the hell that the airlines are causing currently means more people than ever are just staying at home this year who would otherwise be abroad during these school holidays  are waiting until all the strikes et al are over...  and leaving it for another year


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> No, and shall I tell you the reason why ?.. well 2 reasons... huge immigrant population in just a few short years... AND...the hell that the airlines are causing currently means more people than ever are just staying at home this year who would otherwise be abroad during these school holidays  are waiting until all the strikes et al are over...  and leaving it for another year


In addition to the above, the heat there has been so much more than in past years and the fact that most do not have AC in their homes.  It is always cooler near the sea.  I would say, only for me, I could not go to the beach there or anywhere in those type of crowds.  I just don't like crowds of any sort. I don't like concerts, movies or even shopping at the holidays.  It just gives me anxiety.


----------



## Knight

Alligatorob said:


> Nothing yet, just drinking coffee...  However there is a lawn out there that needs mowing and weeds that need pulling, too many.
> 
> Got one of those that needs doing too.  Unfortunately I already have all the necessary parts, just lacking the motivation...  More coffee will help.


Don't know who posted a picture of a round tuit but it looks like the kind of thing you need.  Yep you do need to get a round tuit


----------



## Sliverfox

@Aprilbday12,,,,Ham   loaf is  ground fully baked  ham,,,mixed with  ground pork.
We can buy it already mixed,,just remove  from wrapper place in  baking  dish & bake.
Or you can use  left over baked ham,, grinding it   up . 
Then adding the  ground pork, with eggs, milk , crushed crackers or  bread crumbs.
The Taste of Home website  has a very good recipe for it.


----------



## Leann

I didn't feel well today. I think thoughts of all of the tests I'll be having this week are getting to me. It's not the tests I'm concerned about, it's the results. But I'm hopeful all will be well.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> In the UK most people don't have AC because apart from the last 3 years here in the South, we don't usually get such High temps.. so the installation of AC in a private home is very expensive..


Plus if you don’t have a forced air furnace, with ducts, central AC is a no go


----------



## Blessed

Sliverfox said:


> @Aprilbday12,,,,Ham   loaf is  ground fully baked  ham,,,mixed with  ground pork.
> We can buy it already mixed,,just remove  from wrapper place in  baking  dish & bake.
> Or you can use  left over baked ham,, grinding it   up .
> Then adding the  ground pork, with eggs, milk , crushed crackers or  bread crumbs.
> The Taste of Home website  has a very good recipe for it.


Okay, I get it like a meat loaf but with only pork products, do I have it? Sounds interesting, have not heard of it before.  I will check it out!


----------



## Leann

There are times when I think about moving. I know, it's crazy because I've invested so much of myself and my income into rebuilding this 60 year old house. I live in a lovely rural community - good neighbors, safe, clean air, quiet, reasonable taxes (not low but not too high), excellent schools. But then when the pandemic hit, I realized that I was in a good place and will probably stay here for a long while (God willing).


----------



## Blessed

Leann said:


> I didn't feel well today. I think thoughts of all of the tests I'll be having this week are getting to me. It's not the tests I'm concerned about, it's the results. But I'm hopeful all will be well.


I have most likely missed this, it is always scary when you have to go thru any medical test.  Please keep us updated, we are here for support.  Prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Leann

Blessed said:


> I have most likely missed this, it is always scary when you have to go thru any medical test.  Please keep us updated, we are here for support.  Prayers for a positive outcome.


Thank you, @Blessed. I'll take you're kind words with me.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> Poor Aidan, he knows things are happening that are not his usual life.  I have 3 pups, if I just go out the front door to check the mail, get something out of the car, say hi to the neighbors.  I come back in and they act like I have been gone for days.
> 
> He is going to have more of a problem settling in at the new home if you leave the house.  I would have your cousin build a close relationship with him when you move in.   This will be a new person in a new place, he needs to bond with both at that the same time.  Have your cousin be the one that gives him most of his treats to help him understand he is safe in his new home.


Yes, I agree. My cousin said we'd go out to eat the first night. I told him we couldn't leave Aidan because he has to adjust to my cousin and his two dogs. I am armed with beef jerky for his dogs (and mine). 

That's a great idea about my cousin giving Aidan treats. I'll be sure to bring some pupperoni, because Aidan will do anything for that!

I think he will adjust pretty quickly because he'll have other dogs to play with and a big fenced yard. Aidan loves other dogs. He's fine with them as long as I remember who his "Mom" is. (No worries there.) Aidan learned from the kids that I am "Mom" and he responds instantly when someone says I'm going to get mom. Usually that meant he was doing something wrong, like unloading a backpack, and wouldn't stop.

Aidan knows the meanings of so many words that it is usually simple to communicate with him. But not this time, unfortunately. We have to spell a lot of words, and sometimes he catches onto that, too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Up. I'm up. It's to time wake the roosterand get ready to make


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> *In addition to the above, the heat there has been so much more than in past years and the fact that most do not have AC in their homes.  It is always cooler near the sea. * I would say, only for me, I could not go to the beach there or anywhere in those type of crowds.  I just don't like crowds of any sort. I don't like concerts, movies or even shopping at the holidays.  It just gives me anxiety.


yes true ..but only in Parts of the UK not all  have had these high temps this summer.. In a way it's great that we've had them because of the fact that much fewer people have been able to get away this year..and it means families have been able to have a break after all.. and cheaply too


----------



## timoc

*Yaba daba doo...... 'it's raining'!!* 
That's it folks, I'm off outside to luxureate in that wonderful downpour of liquid droplets. 
And yes, I know that some of the neighbours will be muttering, "Look, that daft old clown is getting soaked sitting in the garden, he must have a screw loose."
I don't give a hoot, the relief from being in a furnace will be sublime, I've made a few sandwiches to take with me.


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> *Yaba daba doo...... 'it's raining'!!*
> That's it folks, I'm off outside to luxureate in that wonderful downpour of liquid droplets.
> And yes, I know that some of the neighbours will be muttering, "Look, that daft old clown is getting soaked sitting in the garden, he must have a screw loose."
> I don't give a hoot, the relief from being in a furnace will be sublime, I've made a few sandwiches to take with me.


Where in the country are you  Tim... ?... we're forecast to have thunderstorms at 4pm this afternoon.. I sincerely hope so.. but unfortunately the temps are not going to drop.. Currently it;s 85 deg, and sunny but Humid...


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I will be doing today. I want to mop my floors so will try to get that done early. And dust. After that I want to work on editing pictures. I have been making memes out of my own pictures. It seems a waste to take pictures show them once or twice somewhere and then never again. I use them on my blog but have not been posting as much as I used to on there. Not sure why except my audience has changed from homesteaders and preppers to I don't know what. 

I did a short walk yesterday after I went out to the dumpster. It would be nice to walk across to the park but not sure if I will do that or not. Depends on how hot it is. Right now it is 55 degrees but by the time I get around to that..........who knows.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I didn't feel well today. I think thoughts of all of the tests I'll be having this week are getting to me. It's not the tests I'm concerned about, it's the results. But I'm hopeful all will be well.


awww... ((leann).... wishing you everything you're wishing for yourself Sista...


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's horribly hot in the house today again. We're supposed to get thunderstorms by 4pm.. I'll believe it when I see it.. but as long as there's rain I'll be happier.. however they say the temps _won't_ drop so that's not so good.....a little bit of breeze would help, but despite having the windows open back and front of the house, there's not a whisper of a breeze going through the house at all

I've just been doing some gentle things around the house today because of the Ribs .. as long as I don't try and rush things, I can cope with the discomfort and pain.. 

I got the few things that needed done outside.. done before the rains come.. I'm so excited about the rain, I feel as tho' I'm going on holiday..


----------



## hawkdon

Morning earlywormer's ! I am preparing for the house helper to come at 11am today, she comes every two weeks for a couple hours to clean up the place a bit, saves my back for sure...last couple days I've had to take my oxycodone pill for back pain, and I really don't want to get into a habit of using them....oh, I got a call yesterday from my "ice cream" "date" lady!!!! Now of all things, she wants to take me to dinner some eve !!?!?!


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Morning earlywormer's ! I am preparing for the house helper to come at 11am today, she comes every two weeks for a couple hours to clean up the place a bit, saves my back for sure...last couple days I've had to take my oxycodone pill for back pain, and I really don't want to get into a habit of using them....oh, I got a call yesterday from my "ice cream" "date" lady!!!! Now of all things, she wants to take me to dinner some eve !!?!?!


well bad news about your back playing up..as a fellow sufferer I can empathise.. but hey... is this  a start of a wonderful friendship..over ice-cream ?


----------



## Trila

Leann said:


> I didn't feel well today. I think thoughts of all of the tests I'll be having this week are getting to me. It's not the tests I'm concerned about, it's the results. But I'm hopeful all will be well.


Don't dwell on it my friend....stress is bad for you and won't help at all!  Think of it this way: soon you will have answers and will know what actions are needed to get yourself on the right track!  

I'm sending positive energy your way to help you keep calm and get all of the tests over with.  Good luck!


----------



## MickaC

hawkdon said:


> Morning earlywormer's ! I am preparing for the house helper to come at 11am today, she comes every two weeks for a couple hours to clean up the place a bit, saves my back for sure...last couple days I've had to take my oxycodone pill for back pain, and I really don't want to get into a habit of using them....oh, I got a call yesterday from my "ice cream" "date" lady!!!! Now of all things, she wants to take me to dinner some eve !!?!?!


Sorry your back is giving you so much pain.
Happy your lady friend extended a nice invitation. 
Relax and ENJOY.


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *Yaba daba doo...... 'it's raining'!!*
> That's it folks, I'm off outside to luxureate in that wonderful downpour of liquid droplets.
> And yes, I know that some of the neighbours will be muttering, "Look, that daft old clown is getting soaked sitting in the garden, he must have a screw loose."
> I don't give a hoot, the relief from being in a furnace will be sublime, I've made a few sandwiches to take with me.


You are my kind of crazy!!!! . I'm right there with you!


----------



## MickaC

Had planned outside time today….but with the 6am thunder storm and downpour, that’s changed.
Need a few things at the grocery store, and find inside stuff to do.


----------



## Medusa

Well, _not_ going to the dentist; I'm struggling with anxiety and just couldn't bring myself to it (actually the time is over as I had it scheduled for 0700).  Last night I told husband about it, that I just didn't think I could make myself go and he, being the guy he is, told me not to worry about it, or any late cancel fees (which I was _really _concerned about) and called the dentist himself, explained and cancelled the appointment for me. 

It was just a cleaning and I am fastidious about my teeth so it's not really going to affect me. And I can always go a bit later when I'm feeling more up to it. 

As soon as my husband told me the appointment was cancelled I felt such a rush of relief, relaxed, took a hot shower and went to bed.

This morning I woke at 0415 and started having trouble around eh, 0630 or so. So, I took Lucius (our Boxer) out for an early walk and now he is hanging out with me until husband takes him at around 1030, which is when they would normally go for their morning walk and breakfast. -They stay up late together, my husband and the dog. lol They're buds.


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> Had planned outside time today….but with the 6am thunder storm and downpour, that’s changed.
> Need a few things at the grocery store, and find inside stuff to do.


We had rain this morning too.  Actually, it turned out well as it was rainy and cool, but not actually raining when the dog and I were walking.


----------



## Lavinia

Feeling all virtuous today as the RSPCA are asking people to take some of the pets which have been discarded.  They have quite a lot of gerbils and hamsters, which I could accommodate easily. I need to move my furniture around to make room for the new cages but it's still so hot and humid, I just haven't the energy. 
There was a brief shower this morning, which helped to fill up the birdbath. We should get some more substantial rain tomorrow if the forecast is correct.


----------



## Shalimar

Lavinia said:


> Feeling all virtuous today as the RSPCA are asking people to take some of the pets which have been discarded.  They have quite a lot of gerbils and hamsters, which I could accommodate easily. I need to move my furniture around to make room for the new cages but it's still so hot and humid, I just haven't the energy.
> There was a brief shower this morning, which helped to fill up the birdbath. We should get some more substantial rain tomorrow if the forecast is correct.


Bless you for your kindness toward these small creatures.


----------



## Medusa

Medusa said:


> Well, _not_ going to the dentist; I'm struggling with anxiety and just couldn't bring myself to it (actually the time is over as I had it scheduled for 0700).  Last night I told husband about it, that I just didn't think I could make myself go and he, being the guy he is, told me not to worry about it, or any late cancel fees (which I was _really _concerned about) and called the dentist himself, explained and cancelled the appointment for me.
> 
> It was just a cleaning and I am fastidious about my teeth so it's not really going to affect me. And I can always go a bit later when I'm feeling more up to it.
> 
> As soon as my husband told me the appointment was cancelled I felt such a rush of relief, relaxed, took a hot shower and went to bed.
> 
> This morning I woke at 0415 and started having trouble around eh, 0630 or so. So, I took Lucius (our Boxer) out for an early walk and now he is hanging out with me until husband takes him at around 1030, which is when they would normally go for their morning walk and breakfast. -They stay up late together, my husband and the dog. lol They're buds.


My husband has re-claimed Lucius, brought him back upstairs and now I need a change of clothes and a shower.  Boxers are kind of slimey.  He can't help it and he makes up for it being adorable.  Seriously, though... shower.


----------



## Sliverfox

So  got most of  morning  routine  done = I walked the dog.

Load of  clothing in the  washer.
Lunch will be ham loaf &  leftover  veggie casserole.

If it stays cool & overcast,, I would like to start working on a strawberry bed for next year.
The one  plant that we have is putting out shoots that are  doing nicely.

I hope that  transplanting  them  now it will give them time to put the roots in deeper .
Will mulch them heavily in the fall with sawdust.


----------



## Pepper

Did load of laundry, load of dishes, will watch 'Young & Restless,' will go out for a walk afterwards then come back home & get stoned.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's racing towards 5.45pm... not a sign of the promised Thunderstorm at 4pm...


----------



## squatting dog

Depressed, angry, pissed off, crying...  all at the same time. The devil has been hitting me hard this month. Don't know how much more bad news I can stand. My usual attempts at humor to blunt these feelings doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> Depressed, angry, pissed off, crying...  all at the same time. The devil has been hitting me hard this month. Don't know how much more bad news I can stand. My usual attempts at humor to blunt these feelings doesn't seem to be working.


So sorry you're having a difficult time, SD.  I hope things improve soon.


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> Depressed, angry, pissed off, crying...  all at the same time. The devil has been hitting me hard this month. Don't know how much more bad news I can stand. My usual attempts at humor to blunt these feelings doesn't seem to be working.


have you got someone you can talk it out with ?


----------



## hollydolly

Well we have a weird Phenomena here.. as I said earlier the predicted Thunderstorm  never materialised... at 4pm.. it's now 7pm... but we have a  rainbow... ..had to look it up , and it said that tho' rare.. it can happen if raindrops materialised but never actually managed to get to the ground..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well we have a weird Phenomena here.. as I said earlier the predicted Thunderstorm  never materialised... at 4pm.. it's now 7pm... but we have a  rainbow... ..had to look it up , and it said that tho' rare.. it can happen if raindrops materialised but never actually managed to get to the ground..


So still hot and steamy there, but nothing was watered from the sky?  Bummer.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> So still hot and steamy there, but nothing was watered from the sky?  Bummer.


yes very hot, very humid.. grey skies.. but not grey enough for there to be a storm....


----------



## Trila

I'm back from my PT session. As if that wasn't torture enough, afterwards we went to Wal-Mart! LOL


----------



## Trila

Lavinia said:


> Feeling all virtuous today as the RSPCA are asking people to take some of the pets which have been discarded.  They have quite a lot of gerbils and hamsters, which I could accommodate easily. I need to move my furniture around to make room for the new cages but it's still so hot and humid, I just haven't the energy.
> There was a brief shower this morning, which helped to fill up the birdbath. We should get some more substantial rain tomorrow if the forecast is correct.


I had hamsters when I was a kid...they were so much fun!  I would put my hamster in my shirt pocket and they would curl up and go to sleep...I carried them around with my all day!  LOL


----------



## Trila

squatting dog said:


> Depressed, angry, pissed off, crying...  all at the same time. The devil has been hitting me hard this month. Don't know how much more bad news I can stand. My usual attempts at humor to blunt these feelings doesn't seem to be working.


I know the feeling.   Nobody deserves all of the cr*p to pile on at one time!  I hope it helps you to know that I care.


----------



## Shalimar

squatting dog said:


> Depressed, angry, pissed off, crying...  all at the same time. The devil has been hitting me hard this month. Don't know how much more bad news I can stand. My usual attempts at humor to blunt these feelings doesn't seem to be working.


I am so sorry you are being pummelled like this. Sending love, hugs, prayers for strength. You are a vital part of sf, you are not alone. We are here for you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Went out to lunch with my Prince Among Men (took us about three tries to find a restaurant open ). Finally settled in “the Kountry Kitchen” (mom-and -pop establishment) where we split a delicious tuna melt sandwich.  Interesting mix of customers…. 2 lawyer-types by the window with power ties and wing-tipped shoes…. Doctors to our right (complete with hospital-issued scrubs) ….   And construction workers behind us—work boots and sunburned heads.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Went out to lunch with my Prince Among Men (took us about three tries to find a restaurant open ). Finally settled in “the Kountry Kitchen” (mom-and -pop establishment) where we split a delicious tuna melt sandwich.  Interesting mix of customers…. 2 lawyer-types by the window with power ties and wing-tipped shoes…. Doctors to our right (complete with hospital-issued scrubs) ….   And construction workers behind us—work boots and sunburned heads.


Doctors wearing scrubs in a cafe ?...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Doctors wearing scrubs in a cafe ?...


Yep.  .


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Doctors wearing scrubs in a cafe ?...


I saw that all the time, at a small cafe across from a hospital. The docs sometimes had blood on their scrubs


----------



## Jules

@squatting dog   Sending caring thoughts.  Hope you have someone to talk to.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yep.  .


@hollydolly idk if it’s an “I want ppl to know I’m a doctor” or “I can’t be bothered to change” or what.  I’ve seen one of the local cardiologists in his scrubs for supper in our nicest Italian restaurant   I wanted to ask him, “Seriously?  You couldn’t bother to change for *supper*?!  Have some class!!”


----------



## Sliverfox

The pie I made the other   day ,, juice boiled   all over bottom of oven.
Didn't  notice that hot juice dripped on oven door.

Not a joy to clean up.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> awww... ((leann).... wishing you everything you're wishing for yourself Sista...


Thank you my dear Sista.


----------



## Leann

Trila said:


> Don't dwell on it my friend....stress is bad for you and won't help at all!  Think of it this way: soon you will have answers and will know what actions are needed to get yourself on the right track!
> 
> I'm sending positive energy your way to help you keep calm and get all of the tests over with.  Good luck!


Thank you so much @Trila


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Medusa Here's what: Next dentist appointment ask for gas (nitrous oxide). So it costs extra, so what? Probably no more than cancellation charge.


----------



## WheatenLover

Some good news! My son's boyfriend's grandmother called my daughter and told her to come live with her while she looks for an apartment. Fifteen minutes later, the boyfriend and his mother showed up to take my daughter to the grandmother's house. Also, the apartment management company let my daughter out of the lease she signed. And, I don't have to sell my daughter's car because she is having it shipped to CA.

The grandmother has Covid, too, so no worries on that front. I spoke with the grandmother tonight, to thank her for being so loving and kind. She said she's feeling a lot better, and it is more like a bad cold now. Out of that family, 2 parents, 2 kids, grandmother, and my son, only the father hasn't gotten Covid. He gets tested every day at work, and he tests himself at home.

My daughter is so grateful and relieved. And so am I.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I always have to wait to post "what I did today".  LOL  My days and nights seemed to have flipped so I don't always get done what I planned to do during the daytime. My "day" usually starts at midnight now. I loaded the dishwasher but didn't run it until 8 a.m. Did more purging and organizing. I finally got to the task of using my identity protection stamp on a box full of about 36 medicine bottles I'd accumulated . I also have medicine box labels, some of which I did (shown in photo). I still have a few more to do. Since they have adhesive backs, I don't want to put them in with the shredding. I *never* throw away anything with my name on it in the garbage. In with the bottles were some address labels, old Aetna cards, licenses, credit and membership cards as well as greeting cards that I sorted through to determine their fate. If the shredder man's powerful machine can shred the credit cards (Amazon's is ridiculously tough), they'll go in the shredder bag.

I did a lot of sleeping today but in between the naps, besides eating, I watched T.V. and played WWF. It is now 11:59 p.m. and I'm just getting on the computer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> Some good news! My son's boyfriend's grandmother called my daughter and told her to come live with her while she looks for an apartment. Fifteen minutes later, the boyfriend and his mother showed up to take my daughter to the grandmother's house. Also, the apartment management company let my daughter out of the lease she signed. And, I don't have to sell my daughter's car because she is having it shipped to CA.
> 
> The grandmother has Covid, too, so no worries on that front. I spoke with the grandmother tonight, to thank her for being so loving and kind. She said she's feeling a lot better, and it is more like a bad cold now. Out of that family, 2 parents, 2 kids, grandmother, and my son, only the father hasn't gotten Covid. He gets tested every day at work, and he tests himself at home.
> 
> My daughter is so grateful and relieved. And so am I.


That's wonderful WL!! I can imagine the degree of your relief. Bless the grandmother for her kindness.
@timoc  Man after my own heart! I'm an ice cream fanatic too! Know what I hate about ice cream though.....after you're finished it's all *gone*!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping day today, and it's raining.  Typical, a week or so ago, we were getting extreme heat warnings.  Now its wet weather warnings.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Shopping day today, and it's raining.  Typical, a week or so ago, we were getting extreme heat warnings.  Now its wet weather warnings.


Has it been a week since you had hot weather ?.. wow! You can have ours ...  we were supposed to get rain yesterday for the first time in weeks.. never materialised, hopefully it will today...


----------



## Furryanimal

Lazy day watching the European Games...
back out at cricket tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

Today I have Bingo downstairs in the community room. Other than that, not sure what the day holds for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I'm in a lot of pain... I was barely  able to take a shower... .. but I have to go out today..I have 2 appointments one after the other.. can't cancel.. so I'll leave earlier than I need to so I can just drive slowly and carefully..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gracious good morning, invispeeps! 

I'm off today and have a list of things to do in the garden that's at least as long as my arm. Of course, what I _intend_ to do and what will actually get done are two different things...

It must be cloudy outside because at 6:45 it's still as dark out there as the inside of a cow's belly.

Time for me to throw on the gardening duds and get a wiggle on. BBL

@hollydolly Dear me...your post just showed up before I hit reply. So sorry...please take it easy! (Like you need to be told?) I guess this means you won't be helping me in the garden...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Gracious good morning, invispeeps!
> 
> I'm off today and have a list of things to do in the garden that's at least as long as my arm. Of course, what I _intend_ to do and what will actually get done are two different things...
> 
> It must be cloudy outside because at 6:45 it's still as dark out there as the inside of a cow's belly.
> 
> Time for me to throw on the gardening duds and get a wiggle on. BBL
> 
> @hollydolly *Dear me...your post just showed up before I hit reply. So sorry...please take it easy! (Like you need to be told?) I guess this means you won't be helping me in the garden...*


Ha!! You guessed right... ..I'm just about to try and dry my hair with the hot brush.. this might not go well..


----------



## Trila

It is an at home day for me.  I still can't do much, but besides the usual of reading and watching tv, I am feeling enthusiast about doing my at home PT.  (not over do it though!). I'm surprised that I'm looking forward to the exercise, since I think I only got about 4 hours sleep, total, last night.  Maybe my day will also include napping.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk  at 6:30  was raining lightly temp was 64
My long walk of the day is strolling to Walgreens{7 blocks} need a few items, last time I was there in June.If its not raining/have the energy may walk home
No other plans for the day, usual read NYT,my book do couple games on my smartphone


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Some good news! My son's boyfriend's grandmother called my daughter and told her to come live with her while she looks for an apartment. Fifteen minutes later, the boyfriend and his mother showed up to take my daughter to the grandmother's house. Also, the apartment management company let my daughter out of the lease she signed. And, I don't have to sell my daughter's car because she is having it shipped to CA.
> 
> The grandmother has Covid, too, so no worries on that front. I spoke with the grandmother tonight, to thank her for being so loving and kind. She said she's feeling a lot better, and it is more like a bad cold now. Out of that family, 2 parents, 2 kids, grandmother, and my son, only the father hasn't gotten Covid. He gets tested every day at work, and he tests himself at home.
> 
> My daughter is so grateful and relieved. And so am I.


Wonderful news!


----------



## MickaC

Nothing earth crashing today…..do my usual morning cleaning chores…..doing the grocery thing.
Not listing anything for sale today or maybe for a few days….need a day day off, or 2, or 3 or 4.
Feeling really tired, or lazy, or both…..maybe more lazy.


----------



## Blessed

I am going to work on house cleaning, floors, baths and kitchen the once over. Strip the bed, cleans sheets, do laundry.  Run to the store, milk, cokes and dog food needed I had orderd 2 bags of dog food to be shipped from walmart and a couple of pantry things.  The little stuff came but no dog food.  Called last night, they gave me no explanation but did credit my account and sent me a $10 off promo code for my next shipping order.

Need to do a cook up for a few days of food. Might go really crazy and see if I can drag Mr. Big into the shower for a good scrub.  Never have done it, he ususally goes to the groomer for a bath.  My son comes to take him, but he has been busy, busy at work and the grandson just started back to school.  

I am finally awake at 7AM, getting my sleep schedule flipped back to normal. If I go hard all day I hope I will be able to go to sleep at a decent hour to night. HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! You guessed right... ..I'm just about to try and dry my hair with the hot brush.. this might not go well..


What is a hot brush?


----------



## StarSong

We're watching our 8 month old (now crawling!) grandson today.  

DH wants to give our new dog a bath after the baby leaves.  This poor pup was obviously deeply traumatized so I'm not sure how well a bath will go but I'm game to give it a whirl.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> What is a hot brush?









 It's a cross between a hairdryer, and a Big barrel brush... in the sense that you can use it to give your hair  volume instead of using a hairbrush and a Hairdryer.. which I always find  very fiddly...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Done in the garden! Well, done for today. The worst of the weeds have been dug up and disposed of. Yippee. Now if I can just keep after the new ones...

I even took the time to spray the cannas for the blankety-blank leaf rollers and also sprayed the knockout roses for aphids or whatever all else ails them. For some reason, more than a few bushes have died. What? Knockout roses don't just die! I've never heard of knockout roses just turning up their toes and dying.

I've showered and put on clean clothes and feel like a new man...er...  Anybody know one? I want one who's literate, has his own income, his own place to live and his own transportation. And he has to like cats.


----------



## Sliverfox

An unexpected trip to nurse practitioner,, to discover  why  I am  ill.

More later,, really tired & having  pain.


----------



## RadishRose

Taking doggie to the groomer later.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I am fresh out of patience but for future use have added many new cuss words to my arsenal after removing the cover on my weighted blanket to launder it. Taking it off was a piece of cake, but replacing it? 

Anyway, it's done after restocking my patience and employing the new cuss words.

Note to self: hire it done next time.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> It's a cross between a hairdryer, and a Big barrel brush... in the sense that you can use it to give your hair  volume instead of using a hairbrush and a Hairdryer.. which I always find  very fiddly...


Thanks. I didn't know those existed. I'll tell my daughter about it.


----------



## squatting dog

Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.


----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
> Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752


Oh no... this really has been one terrible situation after another.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG!!! This is awful.. no wonder you were so upset..  .. your mum, gone.. your sister in law suffering.. and now your home.. everything you own gone .. I have no words..


----------



## Pinky

I'm speechless .. "sorry" certainly does not begin to express what I feel for your circumstance


----------



## Jules

So much pain for you lately, @squatting dog   Please take care of yourself.  

Do they know what caused the fire.


----------



## hollydolly

@squatting dog , you may think we're all a bunch of Invisipeeps.. just rambling on a chat forum.. but we're real people behind these keyboards, and I am here to say.. if you think any one of us can  be of any help to you in any way at all, please don't hesitate to ask...


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
> Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752


Oh my God, SD how horrible for you! I'm so deeply and truly sorry I cannot find the right words. I offered prayer for comfort and courage for you and your family.  (((())))


----------



## Blessed

I wish I knew what words to say to give you some comfort.  There just are none, the stress of your mother's accident, then losing her would be more than most could bear at one time.  To lose your beautiful home and have another family member ill. It is really important to take some time to grieve and recover your strength. Know that we care and are here for you.


----------



## HoneyNut

squatting dog said:


> Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.


I'm so sorry about your Mom.   I'm sorry about your beautiful house too, but I'm sure glad you were not in the house at the time.


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday I went back to the swamp park for another walk. I didn't see any turtles, but I did see a nice little snake on the path in front of me, which I guess teaches me to watch where I'm walking.  Also there was one deer. 

Then today I went to the Amherst State Park (the park next to the cool looking senior housing).  Before I left I carefully checked the weather and the weather radar.  It was supposed to start clearing up.  But halfway through my walk I heard a couple loud thunder booms.  When I checked my phone it had one of those 'seek shelter now...lightning strike nearby' alerts, plus an ominous 'heavy rain expected in your location in 15 minutes'.  So I retreated back to the hotel and finished my walk by going up and down the hallway.

This evening I spent a few hours scheduling fun tour activities for the next three days.  I'm not looking forward to having to get up and out in the mornings for three days in a row, it is a big struggle for me to show up anywhere before 1 pm, and then I'm tuckered out and wanting to go home a few hours later.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finally made it to the post office this morning; walked over about 10:30. I've learned not to go first thing in the morning or during the times which may be lunch hours (between 11 and 1). I was pleasantly surprised that there was no line at the pick up window, which isn't even open sometimes, necessitating standing the long "other" line. I picked up 3 packages from Amazon, 2 from my RX company and one from Lucky Vitamin. Good thing each was relatively small, even the box, and easily fit in my two shopping bags. I felt like a child at Christmas opening my stuff.  

I waited until returning from the post office to shower and wash my hair. I made a couple of important calls this afternoon and really didn't do much else besides finishing a movie I'd started last week and coming to the forum.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
> Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752


I'm *so very sorry* for all you have been going through and have had to endure SD!!!  Prayers going up for you during this very difficult time and I ditto @hollydolly's last reply. Please try to take care of yourself in the midst of all of this!


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> Has it been a week since you had hot weather ?.. wow! You can have ours ...  we were supposed to get rain yesterday for the first time in weeks.. never materialised, hopefully it will today...


We had plenty of rain on Monday & Tuesday, but it's cleared up now leaving here overcast and cold.  This is not too bad as I'm getting a load of logs delivered this morning.  Then I have to stack them up to 'season' for a while, so I'm glad it's not warm.


----------



## WheatenLover

moviequeen1 said:


> No other plans for the day, usual read NYT, my book do couple games on my smartphone


I love it that reading your book is always on your list. Not a day goes by, no matter what, that I don't read. I also read the papers online (WAPO and NYT), and play games on my computer. But reading is my favorite activity.

I need to start taking walks, like you do. I will when I move in a few days.


----------



## WheatenLover

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752


How absolutely dreadful! I agree with @hollydolly -- if there is anything we can do, we will do it. I am deeply sad for you.


----------



## WheatenLover

I went to my room to call my cousin at 8 p.m. I instantly fell asleep and woke up at 2, so now I'm up, and it is too early to talk to my cousin. I have big plans for today:  packing, cleaning, laundry, finding someone to move some furniture to my husband's house. This is stuff he wants. Hopefully going to the post office to mail some boxes. No more avoidance! I am now moving on Monday instead of tomorrow.

I also have discuss with my daughter what I am packing to send to her, so I don't overdo it. She has reminded me that she took nearly everything she wanted, but now that she will be living on her own (soon), she will need some of the stuff. There is also her big stuffed pink dog that looks like a pig to me -- she couldn't fit it in her suitcase, and she wants it! She really wants it! 

For the last week, every time I drive into the driveway, a rabbit darts across it and then freezes on the lawn. My son very gently tells the rabbit to skedaddle because I don't want it to run across the driveway again in case I hit it. They are so small and cute and the neighborhood has tons of them. My dog follows rabbit trails. If I let him do it as much as he wants, I'd be physically fit. He never finds a rabbit because they are too smart to be waiting around for him. I wouldn't let him near one.

Today I realized I am like the rabbits. I feel so overwhelmed that I have been avoiding getting enough done each day. I'm like the frozen rabbit. I really want to hide and not deal with anything or anyone. Well, that changes today! This isn't my usual way of being. Usually I tackle big projects and problems with gusto!


----------



## katlupe

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
> Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752


OMG, I am so sorry for what you have been through. Praying for you to have the strength to endure this hard chapter of life. So sorry about your Mom.


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what today will be like. Dealing with the problem of my son's lost apartment keys. I hope his landlord will be kind enough to get him new ones. If he brings me the keys and tells me I have to get the copies made I guess I will have to find a way to get somewhere to do it. I don't care if he adds more to the rent next month for the new keys. But I need new keys and copies for me too. So this is all I can think about this morning right now..........and coffee.


----------



## Blessed

I did not get everything done on yesterdays list so I will work on that again today. I did get the lemon pie done and it is so goooooooood! I was worn out and went to bed at 8PM and slept until 6AM. I am happy to be back on a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## oldpop

I am chillin in the AC.


----------



## Sliverfox

Recovering  from a  bout of  diverticulitis.
Would not wish the pain of  that on anyone.

Not only  was it painful to be on the toilet,, but  both ends  were  busy.
To top off the circus ,, I was vomiting into the a plastic bag.

When that was done it was  nap time,,,,long naps.
Liquid diet ,, I think again today.


----------



## MickaC

@squatting dog
I too, am speechless.
I am so deeply sorry for the great losses you have gone through, it’s more than anyone person should have had to.
Your mom will be a great loss to you, I’m sure. You did and did more, being the loving son that you are. Take comfort knowing that she knew you did your best for her.
She carries you in her heart, as well as you do with hers.
Your house, your beautiful home, gone. Wish that was a bad dream…..but sadly it can’t be. So sorry.
May she REST IN PEACE.    and she will.
To have another family ill……it is too much.

Please know we are all here for you in any way, shape or form.
PLEASE reach out to us…..we want to be your strength and support.
PLEASE , TAKE CARE…..My prayers and loving thoughts are will you.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Well it might be a good thing that I missed the pool this morning.. I felt that my back was just not getting better so I called my primary doctor and asked for an appointment, none available until the end of the month until I explained that I was in some discomfort.. she got the triage team to decide whether I could have an emergency appointment today.. and the answer was affirmative...  long story short... turns out I have 2 Broken Ribs.. ..
> 
> It would appear that this probably happened some time ago an older injury that didn't  fully heal .. and then probably  the use of heavy gardening equipment ( tree pruners etc) recently .. have caused the ribs to break again.. *sigh*... no wonder my back has been hurting for the last few weeks !!
> 
> Anyway apparently I have to let them heal by themselves, no special treatment.. only paracetamol..or Ibuprofen.. then go back in 4 weeks if they've  not healed
> 
> 
> Anyway after that I went and had my nails done... cheer myself up.. mistake really because I was in the chair for an hour and a half, and in one position , so my back was hurting like Billy-O..oh well never mind, I've got them done now..
> 
> Verrrrry hot out there... stopped off and had a cold drink at the pub... gonna be even hotter tomorrow .
> 
> Pool opens at 7am..I might go anyway..



Oh dear!  I am just finally reading this post of yours, today.  
I am so sorry you've had this rib injury, Holly! 
Though it is good that you were able to have it checked that same day, and that now you know what you must and must not do.  NOT fun, though!


----------



## Mizmo

squatting dog said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words and hugs.
> I guess I owe you kind folks a bit of an explanation. As you may know, I had to go to Florida to take care of my elderly mom (97) and give my sister a break. (as she's dealing with a sick husband).  Well, earlier this last month, mom took a turn for the worse and was embarrassed because she was losing her bodily functions. At the same time, brother's wife is diagnosed with advanced pancreatic cancer. Next thing, mom heads to the toilet without asking for help and slips, lands in the tub, and breaks her shoulder. Ambulance ride to the hospital. This happens around 8:45 am. Fast forward to 11:30 and we're still sitting in the emergency room. No one has even looked at her yet.  Finally get her shoulder set and get in a private room... At 8:00pm. Sister flies back and tells me she has found and paid for an assisted living home about 5 minute's from her place. Once the hospital releases her, I drive her to New Mexico. She's not doing well and on July 24th passes.  Now the real aggravation starts. She wants to be cremated and interned next to dad. Sounds easy enough, however, in stupid, jerk water Albuquerque, we are told that a majority of the next of kin must agree to cremation. Now sis knows that's what mom wants, but, my brother doesn't think so. Now, who do you suppose has to be the tie breaker? Yours truly.
> Well, I cast the deciding vote and this past Friday they did the cremation. Yes, mom has laid in a morgue since July 24.  Will have to go back to NM. on the 24th of this month for the burial.
> Now, all this stuff is bad enough, but yesterday, I got a call from Arkansas and my beautiful house has burnt to the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234751 View attachment 234752




*So very sorry for you in this dreadful time*


----------



## StarSong

This morning DH & I are going to listen to a personalized zoom presentation about solar panels for our house.  This is being done through our power company, not through solar panel providers.  Our power company acts as a liaison so the solar company doesn't have our contact details and won't be giving the hard sell.  

Should be interesting.  We're looking at solar with back up batteries and without.


----------



## Jules

Been awake for too long already.  Working on a big cup of coffee and trying to plan my chores and walking schedule around the heat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sliverfox said:


> Recovering  from a  bout of  diverticulitis.
> Would not wish the pain of  that on anyone.
> 
> Not only  was it painful to be on the toilet,, but  both ends  were  busy.
> To top off the circus ,, I was vomiting into the a plastic bag.
> 
> When that was done it was  nap time,,,,long naps.
> Liquid diet ,, I think again today.


Prayers for a quick and lasting recovery, @Sliverfox   That is miserable!


----------



## Sliverfox

Thank you ,,CinnamonSugar.

Doctor's office called told  hip & stomach appear normal.


----------



## Sliverfox

Squattingdog,, sorry for all your  problems.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Remember I said I get paid the same whether I work fast or slow? Yeah. Well, as much as it went against my grain, today I did the slow version. Not dawdling, mind you, working steadily just not knocking myself out. Did everything get done? Nope. When I left, supervisor was packaging the breads I baked. Tsk, tsk. I'm off tomorrow. If our student works tomorrow, guess he'll do it.

This afternoon I moved the outside storage box from one side of the back door to the other side of the patio. I've been thinking about doing it for a while, and as we know, a job well thought over is half done. 

News flash. Half done my eye! It took three hours. Had to dig up a spot for it, then move it off the pavers it was set on, move the pavers to the spot I dug up and level them, then empty the box because it was too heavy to move...move empty box, put all the stuff back in it, clean up the mess. The storage box is 2 1/2 ft wide by 4 ft long by 2 1/2 ft high. The pavers were heavier than the box, and there were six of them. 

Am I done yet? The lion's share of the weeds are gone. Storage box moved. Annnnd my walk-around in the garden revealed...you guessed it...new weeds. 

I think I'm being punished for sins in a former life.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Remember I said I get paid the same whether I work fast or slow? Yeah. Well, as much as it went against my grain, today I did the slow version. Not dawdling, mind you, working steadily just not knocking myself out. Did everything get done? Nope. When I left, supervisor was packaging the breads I baked. Tsk, tsk. I'm off tomorrow. If our student works tomorrow, guess he'll do it.


About flippin' Time.... ^^^


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Again...a lot of sleeping during the daylight hours but I did load and run the dishwasher. I also finished putting away the items I got yesterday, after labeling the supplements I store in the bottom storage cube. It makes it easier to find what I'm looking for.  I continued purging with some items being donated, others getting tossed. I also reorganized my personal care products drawer. It felt good to get that done. I really need to do that with the remaining drawers.


----------



## Georgiagranny

We're supposed to have on and off rain showers today. Right now there's nothing showing up on radar. It's only supposed to be in the upper 70s/low 80s today. Yay.

As we know, the road to hell is paved with good intentions, and I have plenty of those. 

The iris bed in front of the house needs to be cleaned up, and the iris beds in the garden need to be cleaned up, as do the daylily beds. And then there are those new weeds. 

I need to plant some plugs of ground cover in the spot where the storage box was.

A few years back, DD planted a peach tree. It never did amount to much aside from having some pretty blossoms in spring. Whatever tiny peaches appeared were destroyed by squirrels. Now it's dying, and I feel like I should try to save it but don't want to. Another of my good intentions is to take it down. Not to worry! It's only about 6" in diameter so not a big hairy deal.

Anybody wanna lay odds on whether any or all of the above gets done today? Maybe some of these things fall into the job-well-thought-over-is-half-done category and need more thinking over. Or not. Maybe I just need to get my butt in gear and get 'er done.

Where is the Energizer Bunny (aka @hollydolly) when I need her?


----------



## hollydolly

I'd be right there.. anytime..but the ribs are holding me back currently... but i'll gladly come and watch while _you_ do it...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I'd be right there.. anytime..but the ribs are holding me back currently... but i'll gladly come and watch while _you_ do it...


IOW provide moral support? OK. A lounge chair and a mint julep coming right up. Don't worry about me...strong as bull, etc.


----------



## katlupe

My plan today is to mop the kitchen floor and vacuum. Then taking a walk when I go to the dumpster. I might do a load of laundry. Then just the normal daily chores. I have leftovers for meals so not much cooking to do today. I think it will be a quiet day.


----------



## hollydolly

I've got an appointment later this afternoon.. gotta go, but it will mean driving, and of course that causes pain  because I drive a manual... 

Sitting here now in a lot of pain.. which is why I'm spending so much time on the forum instead of getting on with the usual chores.. . I can wash up, and the laundry does itself.. altho' it was painful to bend and pull the washing out of the dryer yesterday . I'm really itching to get on with vaccing.. and gardening tbh.. now we've had the rain.. I need to clear up a little bit but it's hard.

I washed the bedding but now I find I can't stretch enough to put the fitted sheets on, so today  I'll have to order some flat sheets..


----------



## Pappy

Family is leaving tomorrow, Friday, so will be spending time with them. They want to go to the beach, on the Atlantic Ocean, so will spend some quality time with them.


----------



## Trila

Gooooooooood morning!!!  I slept from 1 a.m.until 6......that's 4 solid hours!!! Woo-hoo!!!

I don't need to run right out to beat the heat this morning....it's only 64°F (17.8°C), so I will be able to check fences, etc, after coffee and breakfast.

Andy is sitting here on the rug (of course!), waiting for his food dish.  Unfortunately, he is going to be waiting longer than usual today.  The poor guy has worms....so we might have to take him to the vet later.  But I'm going to call the vet and see if Andy actually has to come in or if we can just pick up his medication.  We have a good picture of the worm, so it can be identified....I guess it'll be up to them.

Other than that, it's a stay home day for me.  Mostly, doing the usual...PT.  But since it's cooler out and I don't have to worry about getting sweaty under my cast, maybe I can spend a little time outside today.  We'll see!


----------



## timoc

*The other day* my lovely neighbour told me to look out later that night for the the big orange moon. 
I said that I would, but then forgot, anyway, last night, I looked out of the window while swigging my tea, and there, high above, was half an orange moon. 
Now everyone knows that the moon is made of cheese, and where there is cheese there are mice, so, I presume that millions of greedy mice on the moon are partial to red cheddar cheese. 

Oh, I nearly forgot again, tonight, depending on where you are, if it's a clear night, and you cast your eyes northwards, then you may see the Northern Lights....   I'll probably forget again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Doing  better on recovering  from  intestine problems.
Still weak & shaky.
Not much interest in food,, but  must cook as  hubby probably tired of  leftovers.

Hubby fell off his backhoe last night when the step broke.
His  right shoulder landed on the cement floor,, had a hard time  making  his  other shoulder / hand  work.
The left shoulder had  reverse should work done on it over 10 years.

He's been through  rotor cuff surgery with  right one  3 or 4  times  already.
Needless to say he  doesn't want another one done.


----------



## Jules

Oh, @Sliverfox, times are rough at your house.  I’m glad you’re feeling a little bit better.  Good luck to your husband.


----------



## katlupe

Well did not do the mopping or vacuuming. I did see a skunk! First one I have seen since I moved here! I believe she is young one who belongs to a family that lives under the shed. Surprised me and her! I was coming up the ramp and there she was on the other side of the ramp in front of the shed. 

Did a trip to the dumpster and back. No walk today. Instead I did laundry and just finishing up now. Cleaned Rabbit's cage while I wait for the dryer to finish. Glad to be done with all that.


----------



## Blessed

I like you, just trying to do the normal chores.  Unloaded the dishwasher, cleaned the kitchen sink. Mine is white so I like to scrub it down with barkeepers to keep it pretty. 

Next, do the floors, the never ending job because of the big dog. He sheds like crazy but it also very good at bringing in leaves after a run in the back yard.  That fur is like a magnet for leaves.

I will say he is worth the aggravation, he is a very good dog and makes me feel safe.  Truth be told, he would just knock down the criminal and lick there face until they peed their pants. 

Okay, everything goes on hold, Tombstone just came on, I love a good western!


----------



## JaniceM

I'm still trying to decide whether to take a shower and go to the grocery store.. or put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Blessed

JaniceM said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether to take a shower and go to the grocery store.. or put it off until tomorrow.


I am glad that I am not the only one that struggles to get out of the house.  I did get it done yesterday.  I even went to the mall to check out the clearance sale at Macys.  Then I went to the grocery. Last night I was actually surprised my legs were sore from walking LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Well I went to my appointment which was at 4pm..left there at 4.45, and because I wasn't hurting too much, I decided as I was already out to go and pick up some stuff from the next nearest large town..
Got  a few groceries.. and then also returned an item at the clothing store.., and exchanged it pretty much  for a white 3/4 sleeve linen blouse..

Decided on the return journey I'd stop off at my favourite Chinese restaurant and get a take-away.. ( I know I'm on a diet, but hey I was in pain ) up until then I'd been mobile with little pain, in fact ever since I;d left the house.... and so I sat down waiting for my order to be ready.. about 10 minutes.. and as he called it. and I stood up.. the PAIN shot through me, my legs nearly buckled under me and I still had 10 miles to drive home.. ... OMG.. I don't know why suddenly that happened when I;d been fairly fine since I left the house, drove to my appointment, fine in there.. fine driving over to the big town.. even fine walking around the 2 stores... then wham, for some reason after sitting for  a few mins .. I could have fainted with the pain..

Anyway.. I managed to drive home..I took the country roads and drove at speed limit, no racing.. and got home ok.. even got the shopping out of the car without too much trouble.. so I don't know what happened ..


----------



## Blessed

Proof positive, you need rest, not do anything you don't have to.  Is there some kind of brace you could wear to give extra support to those ribs while they heal.  I have never had a broke rib so I don't know what might help,  Anybody have an idea what will help her heal?


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, have you started a thread just about dealing with broken ribs.  Maybe someone here has some ideas.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, have you started a thread just about dealing with broken ribs.  Maybe someone here has some ideas.


No, I haven't because I've been told by the doctor they have to be allowed to just heal by themselves. No braces, or support, and only OTC painkillers


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> No, I haven't because I've been told by the doctor they have to be allowed to just heal by themselves. No braces, or support, and only OTC painkillers


I thought that might be the case and would not be a problem for most but from what I have read here taking it easy is not in your wheelhouse.  Please slow down, don't be out there doing all the gardening for now.  Better to hire it done that not get well!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I thought that might be the case and would not be a problem for most but from what I have read here taking it easy is not in your wheelhouse.  Please slow down, don't be out there doing all the gardening for now.  Better to hire it done that not get well!


I really can't do the gardening tbh.. because it means bending , and that's just too painful.. even bending to get a dish from the cupboard or the clothes from the washer, hurts, and that's only a few seconds..

Thanks for caring.. .. I'll be trying my best to rest over the next 3 days.. I'm gonna be making a concertive effort not to do anything much.. I have a zoom appointment tomorrow afternoon.. but that's here at home.. and then the weekend I'll just stay at home doing as little as my Energiser Bunny body will allow..


----------



## Pepper

I have had most of my ribs broken.  They do nothing for the pain & discomfort, just like Holly says.  I made my own brace for a couple of them, I had to.  It helped.  Feel Better Soon @hollydolly


----------



## Jules

If CBD creams are legal in England, would you consider trying them?


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> If CBD creams are legal in England, would you consider trying them?


yes they're legal... I have considered it.. might give it a try...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I allowed myself to sleep later this morning and got up at 6 a.m. I was intending to start walking about 7:30 and be at the local supermarket by 8. I always think I have more time to get ready than I really do so wound up not leaving the house until 8:05. It didn't take me long to get the shopping done but by time I put the refrigerated items away and readied the garbage and recyclables to be taken out, it was later than I would have liked to start my walk. I wound up walking the neighborhood for about 20 minutes until it started getting too warm. I finished putting other items away after shower, lunch and conversation with my BFF. 

 I played Cody Cross and WWF. Later my son came in with more groceries which I helped put away and we had a nice conversation. We also enjoyed this video of the northern lights prompted by me telling him we in the north might be able to see them. LIke me, he was blown away by their beauty.  Dinner was quick and easy (fish sticks, instant mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli). It was what I call a relaxed-busy day.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I've got an appointment later this afternoon.. gotta go, but it will mean driving, and of course that causes pain  because I drive a manual...
> 
> Sitting here now in a lot of pain.. which is why I'm spending so much time on the forum instead of getting on with the usual chores.. . I can wash up, and the laundry does itself.. altho' it was painful to bend and pull the washing out of the dryer yesterday . I'm really itching to get on with vaccing.. and gardening tbh.. now we've had the rain.. I need to clear up a little bit but it's hard.
> 
> I washed the bedding but now I find I can't stretch enough to put the fitted sheets on, so today  I'll have to order some flat sheets..


Can you get one of those grabbers to put the clothes in and out of the dryer? It's tedious and boring and slow, but maybe you wouldn't have to lean over.

I also wonder if bending/leaning is keeping your ribs from healing as quickly. I know you have to do it some -- and I am certainly the last person who should give you advice. When I'm sick, I try to do everything I did before, and no one can stop me. But you are in pain, and if there is one thing I hate with a passion, it is being in pain. So I feel for you.


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> View attachment 234998
> We have a good picture of the worm, so it can be identified....I guess it'll be up to them.


My sister puts her cat's parasites under a microscope and takes pictures of them. Then she texts them to me for my opinion, which is worthless since I'm not a scientist. Thank you for not posting the photos!  

I'm glad you got some sleep.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> He sheds like crazy but it also very good at bringing in leaves after a run in the back yard.  That fur is like a magnet for leaves.


I wish I'd known you years ago; I would have sent you my kids so you could get early de-leafing experience. The yard man was at our house raking leaves. The kids (they were very young) decided I would be sad to see all the pretty leaves gone. I walked into the den some time later, and there was a huge pile of leaves which took up all the empty spaces in the room.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I went to my husband's house to gather up a few books and clothes to take to Mass. I went through his basement with a flashlight and a fine-toothed comb looking for the cargo cover for my hatchback (at least that's what I call it -- an exposed trunk). No dice.

I did find my microscope, but oddly, not the slides and other accessories. I can get more of those, of course. I made sure to bring all my books about sewing, microscopy, and dissection. This winter it will be time to take up all these activities again.

The stuff I couldn't find was sitting on top of the piano in the basement. The guys who changed the heating from oil to gas moved the piano and some other stuff. I know no one cares about slides and cargo covers for my specific car ... so they must be there somewhere.

I told my husband (who has had an online bookstore for 2+ decades) he could sell all my books -- even my cookbooks and my children's book collection. It's not like I read them, and I haven't missed them for nearly 2 years. Still, I hate to give them up, but what for, if all I do is admire them? Kind of like they are my favorite stuffed animals (of which I have none).

Then my son and I went to the grocery store. He bought me my favorite store-bought ice-cream: Friendly's chocolate almond chip. The almonds are covered in chocolate; the ice-cream is chocolate. Haven't eaten it in 2 years, and I swear there are a lot fewer almond pieces in there. It was still good! I expected him to talk me out of it since I already have butter pecan in the freezer. 

And I got 2 more of the big eclairs filled with custard and covered in chocolate. The store had 4 boxes of 2, and if my son hadn't been with me, I would have bought them all!

We were supposed to move today, but we are moving Tuesday instead, taking 2 days to get there since I can't see to drive at night. I forgot that I have to return all the internet stuff to the cable company in person. I also seem to be pretty thick about what I can accomplish in a given hour, or 5 minutes. I intend to get back into top physical condition after I move. I figure that will put me back into fighting shape to get things done in the time they are supposed to take.

Yeah, the rest of what I did was just the usual. Except for sleep! I slept from 1 a.m. to 6, got really sleepy around 10, and slept until 4:30 p.m.! Arrrggghhh. Way to ruin a day - sleep through it. The dog didn't even try to wake me up.

And the town I'm moving to has an opening for a library trustee. My cousin called the librarian, and she is very interested in talking to me. I hope I get the job because they get to help select books and they are doing fundraising to build a new library. The building is about 150 years old and has not been well maintained. The library doesn't get much money from the town. I read the town's budget and it is amazing how much some of the line items cost.


----------



## WheatenLover

I'm sorry. I just am not good at being succinct!


----------



## timoc

timoc said:


> *The other day* my lovely neighbour told me to look out later that night for the the big orange moon.
> I said that I would, but then forgot, anyway, last night, I looked out of the window while swigging my tea, and there, high above, was half an orange moon.
> Now everyone knows that the moon is made of cheese, and where there is cheese there are mice, so, I presume that millions of greedy mice on the moon are partial to red cheddar cheese.
> 
> Oh, I nearly forgot again, tonight, depending on where you are, if it's a clear night, and you *cast your eyes northwards, then you may see the Northern Lights....* I'll probably forget again.



*Well, I didn't forget to go outside last night!*
I sat out there for about an hour, and two cups of tea later, still no Northern Lights, but I did see a tawny owl and the beggar pooed on my gnome's head.


----------



## timoc

OneEyedDiva said:


>


Well, that was superb, it was consolation for me, because I stayed up last night hoping to see something like this, but it never happened.
Thank you OED.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

@WheatenLover lover, remind us on Monday night that you;re leaving Tuesday so we can send well wishes for the drive... and I do hope you get the Library job, however you might find that given the lack of local authority funds, they might want you to volunteer..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to make the


----------



## OneEyedDiva

timoc said:


> Well, that was superb, it was consolation for me, because I stayed up last night hoping to see something like this, but it never happened.
> Thank you OED.


You'r welcome Timoc. I know how you feel and I'm glad you enjoyed it. Although I was up, I didn't look out because I doubt I would have been able to see it from where I am. I intend to watch it on my T.V. again.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> I'm sorry. I just am not good at being succinct!


Me either! No worries my friend. I think detailed posts often make for very interesting reading.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to make the


have a great day you hard workist


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> My sister puts her cat's parasites under a microscope and takes pictures of them. Then she texts them to me for my opinion, which is worthless since I'm not a scientist. Thank you for not posting the photos!
> 
> I'm glad you got some sleep.


@WheatenLover 
There  are some pix that don't need to be shared!!!  LOL


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Off to make the


Right now, a croissant sounds good....I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> I've got an appointment later this afternoon.. gotta go, but it will mean driving, and of course that causes pain  because I drive a manual...
> 
> Sitting here now in a lot of pain.. which is why I'm spending so much time on the forum instead of getting on with the usual chores.. . I can wash up, and the laundry does itself.. altho' it was painful to bend and pull the washing out of the dryer yesterday . I'm really itching to get on with vaccing.. and gardening tbh.. now we've had the rain.. I need to clear up a little bit but it's hard.
> 
> I washed the bedding but now I find I can't stretch enough to put the fitted sheets on, so today  I'll have to order some flat sheets..




I missed why you are hurting, but I hope you get better quickly!


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk at 6:30 went around garden circle 3 times after watering plants/flowers in our garden
This afternoon,I'm going over to close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away} to meet their new dog'Tage' another pharoh hound.,he's a yr 1/2 old, the great nephew of Aker aka my 'buddy boy'. Last Oct sadly he died age 12.Marcia&Dave had met Tage in previous meetings in Ohio where he was born.Last weekend they brought him home,Marcia sent me a pic of him, spittin image' of 'bb.She told me he's very affectionate{Aker was aloof} already knows how to "Sit" at times a bit wild. but needs to have obdience training. He's not use to walking on city sidewalks, they are slowly letting friends& family met him so he's not overwhelmed. I know I'm not going to walk him until he's fully trained. This will be the highlight of my day


----------



## Liberty

WheatenLover said:


> My sister puts her cat's parasites under a microscope and takes pictures of them. Then she texts them to me for my opinion, which is worthless since I'm not a scientist. Thank you for not posting the photos!
> 
> I'm glad you got some sleep.


Man, and I thought I had the most boring acquaintances...lol.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> View attachment 235140
> I missed why you are hurting, but I hope you get better quickly!


2 Broken ribs... and thank you...


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> 2 Broken ribs... and thank you...


*That is painful, Holly*, I hope they heal quickly. 
I was about to send you a hug, but then I thought that you might elbow me in the nose. 
Take care, here's a very, very gentle hug.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far not much,, energy level is  low,, BP is low too.
Will be checking  that about lunch time.


----------



## Chet

Got an eye exam this morning. Prescription changed a little but not much. Been going the same place for 12 years or so. Good doc and nice staff.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Chet said:


> Got an eye exam this morning. Prescription changed a little but not much. Been going the same place for 12 years or so. Good doc and nice staff.


Boy am I overdue for an eye appt… between COVID ‘waves’ and trying to match my in-town schedule with the optometrist, it hasn’t been coming together. And if I understand correctly, basic Medicare doesn’t cover eye-related stuff (?) so I better get cracking


----------



## Pepper

Me too @CinnamonSugar  I am way overdue and the optometrist I can see from my window so I don't have an excuse it's too far away!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Me too @CinnamonSugar  I am way overdue and the optometrist I can see from my window so I don't have an excuse it's too far away!


I had mine earlier this year.. so I'm totally up-to-date .. is it 2 years eye exams there in the US as well as here ?


----------



## Kaila

WheatenLover said:


> We were supposed to move today, but we are moving Tuesday instead, taking 2 days to get there since I can't see to drive at night


Wow, the big move is coming right up, *this week!
Congratulations on getting to this point, and will hope for everything to go as well as possible, for the transition time, for both of you!*


----------



## WheatenLover

Kaila said:


> Wow, the big move is coming right up, *this week!
> Congratulations on getting to this point, and will hope for everything to go as well as possible, for the transition time, for both of you!*


Thank you! Everything will be fine, I think. My cousin and I are a lot alike, and he can't wait to spring me on his friends because of that. I think he's thinking of things like this:

We found a real casket with a real human skeleton at an antique fair, and he went back to buy it (think of the  potential uses!) and someone else already had. Now he wants to buy a fake version of the same thing. I told him no -- real or nothing. I want to hang the skeleton in the coat closet for when guest some over and dress it up to sit in the living room on holidays. Oh, there are lots of pranks to play if only we had a real one!

It seems kind of weird that a real skeleton would be at an antiques fair, though. We examined it and it was real. Maybe it was an old one used for teaching purposes at a med school. Also, I'm kind of iffy on the respect part when dealing with a real skeleton. So maybe it's better we didn't get it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Sliverfox said:


> So far not much,, energy level is  low,, BP is low too.
> Will be checking  that about lunch time.


What do you do when that happens?


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I had mine earlier this year.. so I'm totally up-to-date .. is it 2 years eye exams there in the US as well as here ?


AFAIK, one can get them whenever s/he pleases. A lot of the time they aren't covered by insurance.


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> I had mine earlier this year.. so I'm totally up-to-date .. is it 2 years eye exams there in the US as well as here ?


Since I'm an old crumbly and have had Posterior vitreous detachments (PVDs) in both eyes, I have annual eye checks.  I've just made an appointment so hopefully that will be OK.  My eyesight hasn't changed in years, but I chipped one lens in my glasses, so a new pair will be in order.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> AFAIK, one can get them whenever s/he pleases. A lot of the time they aren't covered by insurance.


The stipulation for us is every 2 years unless there's obvious problems with the eyes...  we pay out of pocket for glasses.. even if we have Private medical insurance. However after 60 we no longer have to pay for eye tests...


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> @WheatenLover lover, remind us on Monday night that you;re leaving Tuesday so we can send well wishes for the drive... and I do hope you get the Library job, however you might find that given the lack of local authority funds, they might want you to volunteer..


Oh. I figured it was a volunteer position. The Board of Trustees oversees the library, and there are only 3 of them. The librarian said they needed "new blood", but I'm going to have to curb my enthusiasm if I get appointed. I don't want to be seen as the outsider who came in and tried to change everything, because I don't. I just want to help. My payment should be, IMO, the reward of service to the community.

I'm also going to check if I can help at the elementary school with reading and math for kids who need help. That would really be fun! I taught my kids to read and so forth, when I home schooled.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wheatenlover,, after I think about  you question on  low blood  pressure,, don't recall being told what to do about it being low.

I figured because I hadn't been upright very long when  I took it was the reason.

Just did another BP check 118/62.
I think best figures are 120/80,, so I'm low on the bottom number.

By the way which part of PA are you leaving ?
I'm in Northwestern PA.

Travel safe.


----------



## Em in Ohio

WheatenLover said:


> Thank you! Everything will be fine, I think. My cousin and I are a lot alike, and he can't wait to spring me on his friends because of that. I think he's thinking of things like this:
> 
> We found a real casket with a real human skeleton at an antique fair, and he went back to buy it (think of the  potential uses!) and someone else already had. Now he wants to buy a fake version of the same thing. I told him no -- real or nothing. I want to hang the skeleton in the coat closet for when guest some over and dress it up to sit in the living room on holidays. Oh, there are lots of pranks to play if only we had a real one!
> 
> It seems kind of weird that a real skeleton would be at an antiques fair, though. We examined it and it was real. Maybe it was an old one used for teaching purposes at a med school. Also, I'm kind of iffy on the respect part when dealing with a real skeleton. So maybe it's better we didn't get it.


Unless the skeleton was a discard from a donated-to-science body and used for an anatomical model (wired and hinged parts), there are laws governing corpses.  Perhaps it was Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Lawrence

I am mowing grass and burning weeds today.


----------



## Em in Ohio

In a feeble attempt to put together my family genealogy, I dug to the bottom of a bin of old photos and papers that hasn't been opened in decades and couldn't believe what I found:  my school work from kindergarten through high school, a package labeled "Enrichment Program" that I'm afraid to open (that was a period in elementary school where they were trying to motivate me to achieve to my capacity and failed.)  I found at least 100 drawings that I did, as well as the art work from my kids and grandkids.  So, today I am feeling nostalgic and old - very old!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Sliverfox said:


> Wheatenlover,, after I think about  you question on  low blood  pressure,, don't recall being told what to do about it being low.
> 
> I figured because I hadn't been upright very long when  I took it was the reason.
> 
> Just did another BP check 118/62.
> I think best figures are 120/80,, so I'm low on the bottom number.
> 
> By the way which part of PA are you leaving ?
> I'm in Northwestern PA.
> 
> Travel safe.


As a doctor told me when I was in my twenties, "No one _dies_ of low blood pressure."  I miss those days of feeling faint - now, my BP is high and I have to take pills.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I had mine earlier this year.. so I'm totally up-to-date .. is it 2 years eye exams there in the US as well as here ?


I have no idea.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I have no idea.


Can't be then, otherwise you would get 2 yearly letters from the optician


----------



## Georgiagranny

Em in Ohio said:


> Unless the skeleton was a discard from a donated-to-science body and used for an anatomical model (wired and hinged parts), there are laws governing corpses.  Perhaps it was Jimmy Hoffa?


Speaking of Jimmy Hoffa, has anybody else wondered if his is one of the bodies found in Lake Mead?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Right now, a croissant sounds good....I haven't had breakfast yet.


I make so many croissants Every. Damn. Day. that I can't think of anything I'd like less, no matter how hungry I get!


----------



## WheatenLover

Sliverfox said:


> Wheatenlover,, after I think about  you question on  low blood  pressure,, don't recall being told what to do about it being low.
> 
> I figured because I hadn't been upright very long when  I took it was the reason.
> 
> Just did another BP check 118/62.
> I think best figures are 120/80,, so I'm low on the bottom number.
> 
> By the way which part of PA are you leaving ?
> I'm in Northwestern PA.
> 
> Travel safe.


Western PA, north of Pittsburgh.

Here's some info from the Mayo Clinic on low blood pressure:
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/low-blood-pressure/symptoms-causes/syc-20355465


----------



## WheatenLover

Em in Ohio said:


> As a doctor told me when I was in my twenties, "No one _dies_ of low blood pressure."  I miss those days of feeling faint - now, my BP is high and I have to take pills.


They do, according to Mayo Clinic, but rarely. 

"A sudden fall in blood pressure can be dangerous. A change of just 20 mm Hg — a drop from 110 mm Hg systolic to 90 mm Hg systolic, for example — can cause dizziness and fainting. _And big drops, such as those caused by uncontrolled bleeding, severe infections or allergic reactions, can be life-threatening_.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yesterday I _had_ to buy some plants. We were at the garden center, and they were all saying "pick me, pick me!" I couldn't leave without getting a few and felt just awful having to leave so many behind. I hope they all find good homes.

Actually only bought five, brought them home and decided they could wait until after work today to be planted. Rain was predicted but I didn't pay any attention because, well, rain is predicted every day and doesn't usually happen. Today, however, the rain turned out to be a frog-strangling gulley-washer!

When I got home from work, I could smell the rain coming. Took a few minutes to unwind with a cup of coffee, then headed out with said plants and a trowel. If I hadn't waited those "few minutes" to get started, I wouldn't have been soaked to the skin. Anyway, all five got planted. They seem to be happy so far.

About work: Supervisor is always off on Friday. When I got there this morning, the place was pretty messy, trash hadn't been taken out, broken down cardboard boxes hadn't been taken to the "squishing" machine for recycling, work table not cleaned and sanitized. Hm. What's going on? Looked like supervisor had to have left in a hurry.

He did. He was feeling sick and headed to the ER, was admitted, tested for everything from dandruff to athlete's foot, and determined to have a blood clot in one of his lungs. Eeeek! They're going to let him out in the morning if all goes well and he responds to treatment but can't come back to work for a few days...and that only providing he continues to respond to treatment.

Add to that our student who was scheduled to work yesterday and today has been out sick and isn't scheduled to work tomorrow. Sigh. I was alone today and will be alone again tomorrow. Student might be there on Sunday. Guess who doesn't get Sunday off? Or Monday?

I told the store manager that I know my limits so after 4-5 days in a row, I will probably have to cut my 6-hour shifts by an hour or two for the duration. Just because supervisor is willing to kill himself over the job, doesn't mean I am! Yanno, I'm all for pitching in when really needed and am glad to do it, but there's a whole store full of employees who'd give an arm and a leg to work in the bakery and have begged to do so. Send us a couple of them!

And then...our student is leaving (we don't yet know for sure when) to head to school. Classes start on the 12th, and he needs to get himself moved in before that. We'd hoped that he'd be with us at least through Labor Day. It's not looking good.

Someday when I leave this job, it will be the sixth (wait! maybe seventh) time I've retired. Unless, of course, I leave in a pine box...

ETA: Those plants I mentioned...all perennials, of course!


----------



## WheatenLover

Em in Ohio said:


> Unless the skeleton was a discard from a donated-to-science body and used for an anatomical model (wired and hinged parts), there are laws governing corpses.  Perhaps it was Jimmy Hoffa?


Darn! And we missed him! It coulda been the Corpse Coup of the Century!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Can't be then, otherwise you would get 2 yearly letters from the optician


Since the pandemic, I have received no reminders from most of my legion of doctors!


----------



## katlupe

I went to the Grand Union this morning on Jazzy. It was a pleasant ride and lots of people out and about. Came home and fixed something to eat. While it was cooking I moved my computer to the portable table so I can sit in the chair and still be on it. The office chair is no longer comfortable. It is old and worn out (like me) and needs to be replaced. I like it here! I think tonight I will just leave it set up this way for tomorrow. Maybe forever.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Since the pandemic, I have received no reminders from most of my legion of doctors!


not doctors.. we don't get reminders of anything from Doctors... but opticians who are a seprate entity.. they send reminders every 2 years.. probably because unlike Doctors.. they get paid directly from the Patient..


----------



## Pappy

Saw the family off to the airport for their flight back to New York. Took my wife for eye appointment and we found out it’s next month. Wrong entry into her phone calendar.
Tonight is bingo night at the clubhouse. Got my lucky shorts on and ready to win,


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pappy said:


> Got my lucky shorts on and ready to win,


I've got my lucky drawers on and am ready to win Mega Millions


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> I've got my lucky drawers on and am ready to win Mega Millions


Okay, gotta ask. How did those drawers become lucky?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spending most of the day on the milling machine an lathe trying to salvage some antique cast iron wheels that came off a feed mill hand cart. The rest of the cart was way beyond repair. This was 40 years ago, and they have been sitting on a shelf in the loft for all that time. I'm guessing the castings are at least a hundred years old, and are cockeyed in every direction, including the center bore for the axle. Will post the whole sad story in my next diary post.


----------



## Georgiagranny

WheatenLover said:


> Okay, gotta ask. How did those drawers become lucky?


Can't discuss it. You'll just have to accept it on blind faith but it might or might not be in the same manner as @Pappy's lucky shorts...jussayin'


----------



## HoneyNut

I've had a busy three days (trying to fit in a lot of tourist activities before I leave Buffalo next Wednesday).

I went to an underground boat ride, first we had to hike inside a huge old pipe to get to an underground old tunnel then part of it is flooded and they give a boat ride down the flooded part of the tunnel.  It was enjoyable except I embarrassed myself by falling down while we were walking down the sidewalk at the start of the tour (there was a inch or more drop between sidewalk sections and somehow I stepped on it perfectly wrongly).  After that I felt so self conscious whenever the guide issued cautions (like when she told everyone to stay on the far side of the path so no one would fall into the Erie Canal).

The next day I did the Hop On Hop Off bus in Niagara Falls Canada and saw Botanic Gardens and also a very special Butterfly Aviary where people get to walk around amid a lot of different types of beautiful butterflies.

Then today I cast caution to the winds and went on the Jet Boat ride through the rapids (but I got a seat on the inside part of the boat that stays dry).  It was not at all too rough in spite of all their cautions and waivers, though the first time the boat tipped sideways and did a whirly (Hamilton turn?) I felt kind of freaked out, but by the time we got back to shore I was wishing I had a jet ski.  I didn't grow up around water so it seems I've missed out on some fun stuff.

And to complete my daring adventure day, I did the Zipline ride on the Canadian side of Niagara Falls.  I'd never been on a zipline before though I'd seen them in YouTube videos.  It was fun, but will probably be more fun if I do one again in the future because I was kind of frozen stiff afraid to move today!

 
 


The rapids on the jet boat ride:


----------



## MickaC

Had one of the best days in a very long time
One of my new found friends ( met through my selling frenzy ) and I sat on my deck all afternoon in conversation. Never once checked our phones for messages. When we finally checked the time…..the afternoon was over. Conversation never stopped.
She’s 40 minutes away…..we’re taking turns going back and forth.

That’s what I did today.


----------



## MickaC

@Pappy @Georgiagranny     Where can I get some of those   “ LUCKY SHORTS. “


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I didn’t do much today at all. Got up in time to make the evening and before sunrise prayers. Made scrambled eggs, toast and jasmine green tea for breakfast. Caught up with my WWFs game and posts here on SF after breakfast. I went for my walk around 7:30 a.m. and walked a little over a mile. I need to build up my stamina again so I can walk longer (27 mins today).  Wound up sleeping most of the day again. It’s almost midnight..just finished cleaning up my kitchen and loading the dishwasher, but I won’t start it until after 7:30 a.m.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I really can't do the gardening tbh.. because it means bending , and that's just too painful.. even bending to get a dish from the cupboard or the clothes from the washer, hurts, and that's only a few seconds..
> 
> Thanks for caring.. .. I'll be trying my best to rest over the next 3 days.. I'm gonna be making a concertive effort not to do anything much.. I have a zoom appointment tomorrow afternoon.. but that's here at home.. and then the weekend I'll just stay at home doing as little as my Energiser Bunny body will allow..


What did I miss?!! I didn't realize you are ailing like this HD!


----------



## hollydolly

2 Broken  Ribs Diva... !

Not sure how it happened, Doc thinks a previous injury from last year may have been exacerbated  recently due to me holding heavy gardening item above my head ( Tree trimmer, etc).. I only went to see the Doc because the pain in my back was bothering me.. Apparently nothing they can do they have to heal on their own.. got to return in 4 weeks or so to see if indeed they have..


----------



## Pappy

WheatenLover said:


> Okay, gotta ask. How did those drawers become lucky?


Long story short, no pun intended, I’ve lost enough weight that I can wear them again. So, lucky shorts.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> @Pappy @Georgiagranny     Where can I get some of those   “ LUCKY SHORTS. “


Actually Micka, they weren’t that lucky. Split one small pot for $10. Maybe next time.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 12.30pm... it's semi sunny out there.. a little breeze coming through the window.

Despite the pain, I've managed to Vac just a little space.. only  both bathrooms nothing else.... and I've cleaned the cooker top.... but I  can't do much more because A)...our water is turned off due to a leak  in the pipes 2 miles away, and theyve been working on it all morning .. and B) still struggling with this ribs thing...  hard to bend down at all without severe pain.. but somehow it;s worse when I'm sitting for a long period..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It's 12.30pm... it's semi sunny out there.. a little breeze coming through the window.
> 
> Despite the pain, I've managed to Vac just a little space.. only  both bathrooms nothing else.... and I've cleaned the cooker top.... but I  can't do much more because A)...our water is turned off due to a leak  in the pipes 2 miles away, and theyve been working on it all morning .. and B) still struggling with this ribs thing...  hard to bend down at all without severe pain.. but somehow it;s worse when I'm sitting for a long period..


Hols, am I going to have to come over there to make you stop cleaning?!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols, am I going to have to come over there to make you stop cleaning?!


LOL... I know Pinks... I metaphorically beat myself up about it.. it hurts to do it, but I can't just leave it I don't know why.. but it' just eats away at me if I don't do it..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> LOL... I know Pinks... I metaphorically beat myself up about it.. it hurts to do it, but I can't just leave it I don't know why.. but it' just eats away at me if I don't do it..


Are you keeping so maniacally busy to distract your thoughts?  I worry about you.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Are you keeping so maniacally busy to distract your thoughts?  I worry about you.


Not manically.. very slowly and carefully  at the moment.. ..thanks for being concerned.. it's still a process..


----------



## Mizmo

Spent last two days nursing my right eye which has macular degeneration.
 Two needles and the eye Doc hit a blood vessel this time with the second jab so wasn't feeling great for couple of days. 
Friend dropped by with homemade soup, salmon sandwich and homemade banana blueberry cake, enough for two days
which was just great for me. So today I go shopping early as we are in for another hot humid day here.
Cheers


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Spent last two days nursing my right eye which has macular degeneration.View attachment 235303
> Two needles and the eye Doc hit a blood vessel this time with the second jab so wasn't feeling great for couple of days.
> Friend dropped by with homemade soup, salmon sandwich and homemade banana blueberry cake, enough for two days
> which was just great for me. So today I go shopping early as we are in for another hot humid day here.
> Cheers


oooh sorry , that sounds horrible.. I hope you're feeling better today. Thank goodness for friends..


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> oooh sorry , that sounds horrible.. I hope you're feeling better today. Thank goodness for friends..


Yes , friends  in time like this are sometimes better than family.
Hope your ribs heal fast. I had a fractured rib few years ago. It seemed to take forever before it started to feel better but it does. 
I still get achy around that area but of course I am very old and you are still a spring chick so once healed. you will be like new.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30am went to our local newspaper{Bflo News} temp was 65.When I came back watered the flowers/plants in our garden
I neglected yesterday to give an update about my seeing Marcia&Dave's new dog,'Tage'{rhymes with page} son  Alexei{my movie buddy} was there,walked in,Tage barked came right to me.,licked my hand wagging his tail
We took him on a walk around the block,Alexei told me he's  a yr old,{I didn't know Aker until he was 6} Tage was raised by female breeder, is attached to women more than men. When we came back,I sat on the sofa, he jumped next to me chewing on his toy.I rubbed his back/stomach,very affectionate, licked my elbow, ear&nose,.OMG  love him very sweet dog 
Today I don't have any plans, stay cool because the heat/ humidty is back in the forecast with possibility of t.storm this afternoon


----------



## Chet

katlupe said:


> *I went to the Grand Union this morning on Jazzy.* It was a pleasant ride and lots of people out and about. Came home and fixed something to eat. While it was cooking I moved my computer to the portable table so I can sit in the chair and still be on it. The office chair is no longer comfortable. It is old and worn out (like me) and needs to be replaced. I like it here! I think tonight I will just leave it set up this way for tomorrow. Maybe forever.


They have been assembling the Jazzy in a facility a few miles away, but it appears that the have ceased. There is another company using that building now. The pandemic and supply chain problems probably gave them problems that they could not overcome. They may have just moved though..I don't know.


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning  routine,, showered & here I am.
We had thought to take  a car to local car cruise in,,but  hubby  doesn't want to sit in the sun all day.

I'm fine with that  still not  feeling   very perky.

Trying to decide  what I want  for lunch.
Most of my  cooking friends  have gone on to the 'great kitchen in the sky'.


----------



## Alligatorob

Thinking about mowing the lawn...


----------



## hawkdon

Today has not been joyful yet anyway....just blah, lots of
pain in the back, stomach...aches and pain thats my life
these days...resisting taking a pain pill just because...so I need to find some better somewhere LOL.....don


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Today has not been joyful yet anyway....just blah, lots of
> pain in the back, stomach...aches and pain thats my life
> these days...resisting taking a pain pill just because...so I need to find some better somewhere LOL.....don


Any idea what's causing the stomach aches ?


----------



## Pappy

Helping around the house today. Laundry’s being washed, emptied all the wastebaskets and just doing small jobs so that I can help Thelma. She is in a lot of pain from arthritis in her left ankle. The ointment the doctor gave her helps a little, but is not the solution. Trying to convince her to use a cane.


----------



## Kaila

Pinky said:


> Hols, am I going to have to come over there to make you stop cleaning?!


Thank you, Pinky!  I've been waiting for _someone to volunteer to do that!  
It would be difficult for *all of us to coordinate our busy schedules, to meet there at *_@hollydolly 's to oversee your activities, Holly.


----------



## MickaC

hawkdon said:


> Today has not been joyful yet anyway....just blah, lots of
> pain in the back, stomach...aches and pain thats my life
> these days...resisting taking a pain pill just because...so I need to find some better somewhere LOL.....don


You don’t like pain meds…..you may have to resort to them…..the pain must be really wearing you down.
Hope you can find relief…..somewhere…..somehow.


----------



## David777

In a couple hours, will drive the 55 miles north to the north shore of San Francisco where myriad tourists roam, and spend a fun day hiking waterfront areas, people watching, eating, looking at over the full of boats bay.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Pinky!  I've been waiting for _someone to volunteer to do that!
> It would be difficult for *all of us to coordinate our busy schedules, to meet there at *_@hollydolly 's to oversee your activities, Holly.


never mind overseeing... you can all bring your cleaning equipment, and let me be the one to oversee..


----------



## katlupe

Chet said:


> They have been assembling the Jazzy in a facility a few miles away, but it appears that the have ceased. There is another company using that building now. The pandemic and supply chain problems probably gave them problems that they could not overcome. They may have just moved though..I don't know.


As far as I know they are still for sale. I did not buy mine new so don't really know. I love mine! It is not a scooter but a power chair which means it does zero turns which is what I really love about it.


----------



## katlupe

Well you guys are stuck with me today...........banned for 24 hours on fakebook. I'd delete my account in a minute but my friend from FL, who I went to school with begged me not to. She does not know how to do anything else on line and her son started her on there to divert her mind from losing her husband. 

I am working at my computer like I did yesterday, on the portable table. So much more comfortable. So far today, I have did my dry brushing, magnesium oil and then shower. Now fixing breakfast, writing this and listening to The Supremes' Greatest Hits CD. 84 degrees presently so staying right here.


----------



## Mizmo

I had decided to forego the shopping today...to damn hot and humid already.....so in tidying up top shelf in kitchen cupboard I found much to my surprise  a box of Jello , orange flavour way in the back  but.....
........the best by date is Sept 19 2015.
I haven't  eaten jelly in years and now I am looking at this box and craving it.
Now is it safe.
Wot will be in there when I open the box.
Should I open the box.
So wot would you do ?
Your vote matters.


----------



## Don M.

I was going to go out and do some lawn mowing today, as the temperatures have finally moderated a bit.  Then, as I was getting ready to go outdoors, a nice strong 15 minute rain came through and now it's too wet....again.  There are some areas of the yard that will probably push my riding mower to its limits....grass almost a foot tall.  At least the forecast says these mild temperatures and dry weather will hold for a few more days, so hopefully I can get it cut before it becomes a real mess to cut.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Well you guys are stuck with me today...........banned for 24 hours on fakebook. I'd delete my account in a minute but my friend from FL, who I went to school with begged me not to. She does not know how to do anything else on line and her son started her on there to divert her mind from losing her husband.
> 
> I am working at my computer like I did yesterday, on the portable table. So much more comfortable. So far today, I have did my dry brushing, magnesium oil and then shower. Now fixing breakfast, writing this and listening to The Supremes' Greatest Hits CD. 84 degrees presently so staying right here.


We’re never stuck with you…..you’re too important here..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> It's 12.30pm... it's semi sunny out there.. a little breeze coming through the window.
> 
> Despite the pain, I've managed to Vac just a little space.. only  both bathrooms nothing else.... and I've cleaned the cooker top.... but I  can't do much more because A)...our water is turned off due to a leak  in the pipes 2 miles away, and theyve been working on it all morning .. and B) still struggling with this ribs thing...  hard to bend down at all without severe pain.. but somehow it;s worse when I'm sitting for a long period..



I am just sitting here on the couch and thought maybe when you sit the pressure of just sitting back puts pressure on your back pushing the ribs forward.  May be try and add some pillows behind you so they might relief some pressure when you sit.


----------



## Blessed

I am going to try to get out today and find my elusive sweet pickles and canned shrimp.  Pick out some other staples. 

Well maybe not, son just called for me to watch grandson while he takes a client out to lunch.  Maybe later today.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pinky said:


> Hols, am I going to have to come over there to make you stop cleaning?!


Not something I am ever in need of...


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Well you guys are stuck with me today...........banned for 24 hours on fakebook. I'd delete my account in a minute but my friend from FL, who I went to school with begged me not to. She does not know how to do anything else on line and her son started her on there to divert her mind from losing her husband.
> 
> I am working at my computer like I did yesterday, on the portable table. So much more comfortable. So far today, I have did my dry brushing, magnesium oil and then shower. Now fixing breakfast, writing this and listening to The Supremes' Greatest Hits CD. 84 degrees presently so staying right here.


Can't you get your friend to join here?... banned from FB?.. good lord , I don't post on there at all, but if I was ever banned from what I see as the underclass of social media, I would be running away as happy as a sandboy..


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> I had decided to forego the shopping today...to damn hot and humid already.....so in tidying up top shelf in kitchen cupboard I found much to my surprise  a box of Jello , orange flavour way in the back  but.....
> ........the best by date is Sept 19 2015.
> I haven't  eaten jelly in years and now I am looking at this box and craving it.
> Now is it safe.
> Wot will be in there when I open the box.
> Should I open the box.
> So wot would you do ?
> Your vote matters.
> View attachment 235352


https://www.doesitgobad.com/does-gelatin-go-bad/


----------



## MarciKS

It's my weekend to work so that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I am just sitting here on the couch and thought maybe when you sit the pressure of just sitting back puts pressure on your back pushing the ribs forward.  May be try and add some pillows behind you so they might relief some pressure when you sit.


I already have those.. and also when it's really breathtakingly painful.. which it gets sometimes.. I add the heat pad..., but thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## StarSong

Mizmo said:


> I had decided to forego the shopping today...to damn hot and humid already.....so in tidying up top shelf in kitchen cupboard I found much to my surprise  a box of Jello , orange flavour way in the back  but.....
> ........the best by date is Sept 19 2015.
> I haven't  eaten jelly in years and now I am looking at this box and craving it.
> Now is it safe.
> Wot will be in there when I open the box.
> Should I open the box.
> So wot would you do ?
> Your vote matters.
> View attachment 235352


I pay little to no attention to_ sell b_y or _best by_ dates because they're set pretty much arbitrarily by food companies. No government oversight or guidelines. If I found 2015 Jell-O in the back of my cabinet, I'd open the packet and taste a bit on my finger. If it tasted fine, which it almost certainly will, I'd use it. 

https://www.thekitchn.com/how-long-does-jello-last-243926


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> https://www.doesitgobad.com/does-gelatin-go-bad/


Yes I  already did some investigation and found this too

*Most gelatin will be able to be used indefinitely*. The gelatin should be used within the first year to keep its potency in your projects but can still be used with little change indefinitely after its best buy date.

Another one said within a few months,.....duh, can't find the page now
Just wanted some opinions.
I think I will go ahead and do it now.
If you don't hear from me in a few hours  then  I have gone to  be with the rest of the Jello Wobblys


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Can't you get your friend to join here?... banned from FB?.. good lord , I don't post on there at all, but if I was ever banned from what I see as the underclass of social media, I would be running away as happy as a sandboy..


If I could take everyone I know from there with me that would be okay. I would hate to lose contact with them all. A lot of my cousins, friends I have known for years, etc.  And all they know how to do is fakebook.


----------



## -Oy-

It's been a busy week considering I'm supposed to have retired. 4 freelance photography jobs. Two of them large events.

So today - I have been mostly doing very little


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hawkdon

Welp, finally took a pain pill, right after I showered, which by
the way I forgot to take a towel in the bathroom !!!! And just
finished a bowl of ice cream which had gotten covered in 
fruit cocktail hahahaha....feeling better now......


----------



## Knight

checking out all the buttons & features of our new car.  So far discovered I don't like the auto engine stop when stopped for a traffic light. That feature is supposed to save on fuel use by shutting off the engine when stopped & foot is on the brake. Starts immediately when foot comes off the brake to push on the gas. I found how to disable that feature so that's one less to think about.  Love the navigation feature. When turned on for use just have to say "take me to" wherever it is we want to go & a map & voice show me the route and step by step turns to make. 

Kind of spooky the lane centering  & other vehicles to close warning. No way to disable so guess 
I'll have to get used to that.  Tinkering later with the sound distribution & tone. 

Technology is great, just have to adapt to it.


----------



## Blessed

Thats the problem, I don't know if I could learn to drive a new car, so many gizmos and gadgets. Do they even make them without all the stuff?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Blessed said:


> Thats the problem, I don't know if I could learn to drive a new car, so many gizmos and gadgets. Do they even make them without all the stuff?


Ditto...I showed my wife the dashboard of a new pick-up truck and she said no way!!  LOL
.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today I made a cottage pie, it's made from ground beef with a mixture of vegetables, spices like nutmeg and is topped of with creamed potatoes, grilled until golden brown. Preparation time is about forty minutes, cooking time is around an hour. You can make it with lamb instead of beef, that's when it becomes, shepherd's pie.

Tina is making a pair of trousers that I can wear to the festival that we are going to next week, so the cooking was left to me.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> Thats the problem, I don't know if I could learn to drive a new car, so many gizmos and gadgets. Do they even make them without all the stuff?


It helps to read the owner's manual, which I have not done. Otherwise, you can do it my way - just sit in the car and fiddle with things. My way is the frustrating way. I have too many owner's manuals about various things on my car.

I have turned on and off the rear windshield wiper so many times, with so much trial and error, that I can't remember how to do it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

WheatenLover said:


> It helps to read the owner's manual, which I have not done. Otherwise, you can do it my way - just sit in the car and fiddle with things. My way is the frustrating way. I have too many owner's manuals about various things on my car.
> 
> I have turned on and off the rear windshield wiper so many times, with so much trial and error, that I can't remember how to do it.


Too many distractions while driving...


----------



## NorthernLight

Having what a male coworker once called a "pig day": no shower, etc. I will probably vacuum though, because I already skipped vacuuming last week. Onward and downward....


----------



## horseless carriage

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto...I showed my wife the dashboard of a new pick-up truck and she said no way!!  LOL
> .


Truck, I thought it was the controls of one of those shuttles on The Star Ship Enterprise.

By comparison, my 1947 MG.


----------



## JaniceM

Blessed said:


> Thats the problem, I don't know if I could learn to drive a new car, so many gizmos and gadgets. Do they even make them without all the stuff?


I'm with you on that.  I never got around to getting a driver's license, and it's been so long since I had a permit that I'd have no idea how these newfangled cars work.  

Occasionally on Pinterest there are images that say if you know what this is and how to use it, you're old.. one example was the button on the floor to change high/low-beam headlights..  I wonder what the alternative is if that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## MickaC

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto...I showed my wife the dashboard of a new pick-up truck and she said no way!!  LOL
> .


I’m with your wife.


----------



## Jules

Walked and shopped this morning.  Yesterday I ran a cleaner through the dishwasher and then washed a load of dishes.  When I examined the glasses, they were still covered with a hazy film.  Scoured them by hand and rinsed with vinegar.  Some just wouldn’t come crystal clean.  A while back we bought Jet Dry detergent at Costco and are thinking maybe it doesn’t work in our DW.  Still have about a million of those tabs left.  Things are really boring around here. Too hot to walk again until this evening.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> Walked and shopped this morning.  Yesterday I ran a cleaner through the dishwasher and then washed a load of dishes.  When I examined the glasses, they were still covered with a hazy film.  Scoured them by hand and rinsed with vinegar.  Some just wouldn’t come crystal clean.  A while back we bought Jet Dry detergent at Costco and are thinking maybe it doesn’t work in our DW.  Still have about a million of those tabs left.  Things are really boring around here. Too hot to walk again until this evening.


I have same problem with my dishwasher. Glasses filmy as you say and sometimes cups still have coffee/tea rims. I have used Cascade and Finish...same thing and by the way a friend  tried that Jet Dry and did not like either. 
I am also finding that  regular dish detergent  does not seem to be as effective when hand washing dishes and glasses.
I remember my glasses being sparkling clean in the days when I did not have the DW.
Is anything the same as it was  back in the day?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I’m with your wife.


that looks very much like the dashboard in my Daughters' car...she has a Toyota Hybrid Rav 4 ..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> that looks very much like the dashboard in my Daughters' car...she has a Toyota Hybrid Rav 4 ..


Sorry to criticize…..but…..did all you over there, know that your steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Walked and shopped this morning.  Yesterday I ran a cleaner through the dishwasher and then washed a load of dishes.  When I examined the glasses, they were still covered with a hazy film.  Scoured them by hand and rinsed with vinegar.  Some just wouldn’t come crystal clean.  A while back we bought Jet Dry detergent at Costco and are thinking maybe it doesn’t work in our DW.  Still have about a million of those tabs left.  Things are really boring around here. Too hot to walk again until this evening.


Do you think it could be your water, and not your dishwasher.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Sorry to criticize…..but…..did all you over there, know that your steering wheel is on the wrong side.


sorry to have to tell you, that everytime I post a picture of a car I know that someone will predictably say that.... 

Did you know that 76 countries drive on the left !!?


----------



## WheatenLover

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235369
> Today I made a cottage pie, it's made from ground beef with a mixture of vegetables, spices like nutmeg and is topped of with creamed potatoes, grilled until golden brown. Preparation time is about forty minutes, cooking time is around an hour. You can make it with lamb instead of beef, that's when it becomes, shepherd's pie.
> 
> Tina is making a pair of trousers that I can wear to the festival that we are going to next week, so the cooking was left to me.


That looks so good!


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> sorry to have to tell you, that everytime I post a picture of a car I know that someone will predictably say that....
> 
> Did you know that 76 countries drive on the left !!?


That's a lot of people driving on the wrong side of the road and in the wrong side of the car!


----------



## WheatenLover

I decided to resume packing. First, I piled up a whole lot of things to go to St. Vincent's. I went over all the stuff my daughter left here with her. Sure enough, there's a lot she would like to have. Especially her beloved huge, stuffed pink pig (she claims its a dog).

Then, because I can never stick to one task at a time, I tackled the kitchen. It is hard to believe I once owned 15x the kitchen stuff I have now. Because what I have now seems like a whole lot. I tossed a bunch of stuff, and some is going to St. V's, but I'm taking a lot, too. My cousin has a fully stocked kitchen, but I don't know the condition, quality, or amount of what he has. I didn't bring much from my husband's house, if anything. He doesn't use it, but there is a limit here somewhere.

I am not bringing any of my Christmas stuff, except for the cookie cutters. There is only one thing I want - a huge Rubbermaid bin full of Playmobil Christmas toys, and some others, too. I might reconsider that. I love toys.

The 40 or so books I'm taking look like a lot too. I guess I'm used to my kindle now. I left about 300 books at my husband's house. These are books that are not available for the Kindle, and I want to read them someday. I really don't need my collection of cookbooks and out of print children's books. But I want them.

It is easier to try to be a minimalist when a lot of my stuff is at my husband's house. He is a maximalist, like my daughter. Today, in my own house, I feel like a closet maximalist.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> sorry to have to tell you, that everytime I post a picture of a car I know that someone will predictably say that....
> 
> Did you know that 76 countries drive on the left !!?


76 countries in your part of the world. .


----------



## Trila

Em in Ohio said:


> Unless the skeleton was a discard from a donated-to-science body and used for an anatomical model (wired and hinged parts), there are laws governing corpses.  Perhaps it was Jimmy Hoffa?


No, no no....I just saw Jimmy Hoffa and Elvis at the laundromat!


----------



## Leann

@squatting dog I am without words for all of the loss and pain you have suffered. I pray for you, for peace in the chaos. 
@Mizmo you are my role model for resiliency and joyfulness. I hope your eye is doing better.
@hollydolly my dear sister, with each passing day I hope you feel a little bit better.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Thank you! Everything will be fine, I think. My cousin and I are a lot alike, and he can't wait to spring me on his friends because of that. I think he's thinking of things like this:
> 
> We found a real casket with a real human skeleton at an antique fair, and he went back to buy it (think of the  potential uses!) and someone else already had. Now he wants to buy a fake version of the same thing. I told him no -- real or nothing. I want to hang the skeleton in the coat closet for when guest some over and dress it up to sit in the living room on holidays. Oh, there are lots of pranks to play if only we had a real one!
> 
> It seems kind of weird that a real skeleton would be at an antiques fair, though. We examined it and it was real. Maybe it was an old one used for teaching purposes at a med school. Also, I'm kind of iffy on the respect part when dealing with a real skeleton. So maybe it's better we didn't get it.


The folks on the corner of my Mom's road have 2 skeletons sitting in lawn chairs, right by the main road.  They are there year around, dressed up for whatever the current holiday is.  It's quit a sight! LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mizmo said:


> Spent last two days nursing my right eye which has macular degeneration.View attachment 235303
> Two needles and the eye Doc hit a blood vessel this time with the second jab so wasn't feeling great for couple of days.
> Friend dropped by with homemade soup, salmon sandwich and homemade banana blueberry cake, enough for two days
> which was just great for me. So today I go shopping early as we are in for another hot humid day here.
> Cheers


So sorry you are going through that! I hope your eye feels better real soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~Disinfected several of my KN95s and put them away
~Had a nice conversation with my Honorary Daughter
~Slept for about 5 hours (since I was up all night)
~Filled two pill cases while chatting and laughing with my son
~Caught up with my Facebook-ing. Had relatives' birthdays and sick friends I had to respond to.


----------



## horseless carriage

MickaC said:


> Sorry to criticize…..but…..did all you over there, know that your steering wheel is on the wrong side.


Have you ever wondered why the British drive on the left?

There is an historical reason for this; it’s all to do with keeping your sword hand free!
In the Middle Ages you never knew who you were going to meet when travelling on horseback. Most people are right-handed, so if a stranger passed by on the right of you, your right hand would be free to use your sword if required. (Similarly, medieval castle staircases spiral in a clockwise direction going upwards, so the defending soldiers would be able to stab down around the twist but those attacking (going up the stairs) would not.)

Indeed the ‘keep to the left’ rule goes back even further in time; archaeologists have discovered evidence suggesting that the Romans drove carts and wagons on the left, and it is known that Roman soldiers always marched on the left.
This ‘rule of the road’ was officially sanctioned in 1300 AD when Pope Boniface VIII declared that all pilgrims travelling to Rome should keep to the left.

Traffic congestion in 18th century London had got so bad that it led to a law being passed to make all traffic on London Bridge keep to the left in order to reduce collisions. This rule was incorporated into the Highway Act of 1835 and was adopted throughout the British Empire.


----------



## Teacher Terry

Squatting Dog I just read part of this thread about your mom and house. I am so sorry for your losses. Friends  of mine in paradise California lost their house in the fire.

Hollydolly, I have broken my ribs and it took months to completely heal. Try not to bend. It’s so painful.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Do you think it could be your water, and not your dishwasher.


The water is hard but it’s always been this way.  Maybe my dishwasher is too old.  I dread replacing it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Ken N Tx said:


> Too many distractions while driving...


If the tires are rolling, I concentrate on the road. Otherwise, I pull into a parking lot to handle whatever needs it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

MickaC said:


> I’m with your wife.


I need her on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays!!


----------



## Trila

We had some rain come through last night, and it's not quite passed yet....but it will be soon.  I'm just sitting around with my coffee, waiting for it to finish.  No rink today, so I'm not sure what I'll be doing. For now, I will go back a page or two and see what everyone has been up to. Hopefully, I'll be back later.


----------



## katlupe

JaniceM said:


> I'm with you on that.  I never got around to getting a driver's license, and it's been so long since I had a permit that I'd have no idea how these newfangled cars work.
> 
> Occasionally on Pinterest there are images that say if you know what this is and how to use it, you're old.. one example was the button on the floor to change high/low-beam headlights..  I wonder what the alternative is if that doesn't exist anymore.


The alternative is on the steering wheel column now. I don't drive now, but still keep my license. This is the last one I remember though they have probably changed.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Well you guys are stuck with me today...........banned for 24 hours on fakebook. I'd delete my account in a minute but my friend from FL, who I went to school with begged me not to. She does not know how to do anything else on line and her son started her on there to divert her mind from losing her husband.
> 
> I am working at my computer like I did yesterday, on the portable table. So much more comfortable. So far today, I have did my dry brushing, magnesium oil and then shower. Now fixing breakfast, writing this and listening to The Supremes' Greatest Hits CD. 84 degrees presently so staying right here.


Personally, I have never been banned on FB, but must of my friends are well acquainted with FB jail, and visit often!  We just laugh it off....FB isn't important enough to let it upset us.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> 76 countries in your part of the world. .


All of these countries drive on the left.. 

*The Americas *

Anguilla
Antigua and Barbuda
Bahamas
Barbados
Bermuda
British Virgin Islands
Cayman Islands
Dominica
Falkland Islands
Grenada
Guyana
Jamaica
Montserrat
South Georgia and South Sandwich Islands
St Kitts and Nevis
St Lucia
St Vincent and the Grenadines
Suriname
Trinidad and Tobago
Turks and Caicos Islands
US Virgin Islands
*Africa *

Botswana
Kenya
Lesotho
Malawi
Mauritius
Mozambique
Namibia
Seychelles
South Africa
St Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha
Swaziland
Tanzania
Uganda
Zambia
Zimbabwe 
*Oceania *

Australia
Christmas Island
Cocos Islands
Cook Islands
Fiji
Kiribati
Nauru
New Zealand
Niue
Norfolk Island
Papua New Guinea
Pitcairn Islands
Solomon Islands
Samoa
Tokelau
Tonga
Tuvalu 
*Asia *

Bangladesh
Bhutan
Brunei
Hong Kong
Indonesia
India
Japan
Macao
Malaysia
Maldives
Nepal
Pakistan
Singapore
Sri Lanka
Thailand 
*Europe *
         United Kingdom
Channel Islands (including Jersey and Guernsey)
Cyprus
Ireland
Isle of Man
Malta


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> I had decided to forego the shopping today...to damn hot and humid already.....so in tidying up top shelf in kitchen cupboard I found much to my surprise  a box of Jello , orange flavour way in the back  but.....
> ........the best by date is Sept 19 2015.
> I haven't  eaten jelly in years and now I am looking at this box and craving it.
> Now is it safe.
> Wot will be in there when I open the box.
> Should I open the box.
> So wot would you do ?
> Your vote matters.
> View attachment 235352


I would open it.  As long as it has not gotten damp, I would eat it.  After all, it is made with boiling water.


----------



## katlupe

Today I plan on getting some housework done that I didn't do all week and planned on doing every day. Then hopefully I will take a walk to the park. I am trying to get some fresh air for at least an hour if possible. Sundays are pretty quiet around here since most of the stores are closed. Took some chicken out to thaw for supper. Chicken and broccoli is my plan for supper. 

I plan on a peaceful quiet day as far as I know right now.


----------



## Trila

Knight said:


> checking out all the buttons & features of our new car.  So far discovered I don't like the auto engine stop when stopped for a traffic light. That feature is supposed to save on fuel use by shutting off the engine when stopped & foot is on the brake. Starts immediately when foot comes off the brake to push on the gas. I found how to disable that feature so that's one less to think about.  Love the navigation feature. When turned on for use just have to say "take me to" wherever it is we want to go & a map & voice show me the route and step by step turns to make.
> 
> Kind of spooky the lane centering  & other vehicles to close warning. No way to disable so guess
> I'll have to get used to that.  Tinkering later with the sound distribution & tone.
> 
> Technology is great, just have to adapt to it.


I like the auto shut off feature....nice not to be using gas when I'm not going anywhere. Our car has a place that remembers the best gas mileage that we have ever gotten....it says 62 mpg.


----------



## MickaC

Ken N Tx said:


> I need her on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays!!


Ok…..I’ll put her on the schedule for the others days…..thanks, Ken..


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Today I plan on getting some housework done that I didn't do all week and planned on doing every day. Then hopefully I will take a walk to the park. I am trying to get some fresh air for at least an hour if possible. Sundays are pretty quiet around here since most of the stores are closed. Took some chicken out to thaw for supper. Chicken and broccoli is my plan for supper.
> 
> I plan on a peaceful quiet day as far as I know right now.


Your day sounds good.  I have no plans.....maybe I'll copy your example.  Or nap, one of the two! LOL


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> All of these countries drive on the left..
> 
> *The Americas *
> 
> Anguilla
> Antigua and Barbuda
> Bahamas
> Barbados
> Bermuda
> British Virgin Islands
> Cayman Islands
> Dominica
> Falkland Islands
> Grenada
> Guyana
> Jamaica
> Montserrat
> South Georgia and South Sandwich Islands
> St Kitts and Nevis
> St Lucia
> St Vincent and the Grenadines
> Suriname
> Trinidad and Tobago
> Turks and Caicos Islands
> US Virgin Islands
> *Africa *
> 
> Botswana
> Kenya
> Lesotho
> Malawi
> Mauritius
> Mozambique
> Namibia
> Seychelles
> South Africa
> St Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha
> Swaziland
> Tanzania
> Uganda
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe
> *Oceania *
> 
> Australia
> Christmas Island
> Cocos Islands
> Cook Islands
> Fiji
> Kiribati
> Nauru
> New Zealand
> Niue
> Norfolk Island
> Papua New Guinea
> Pitcairn Islands
> Solomon Islands
> Samoa
> Tokelau
> Tonga
> Tuvalu
> *Asia *
> 
> Bangladesh
> Bhutan
> Brunei
> Hong Kong
> Indonesia
> India
> Japan
> Macao
> Malaysia
> Maldives
> Nepal
> Pakistan
> Singapore
> Sri Lanka
> Thailand
> *Europe *
> United Kingdom
> Channel Islands (including Jersey and Guernsey)
> Cyprus
> Ireland
> Isle of Man
> Malta


Thanks Holly, for the info……..I’ll read it when I have a boring moment…….but very seldom get bored. .


----------



## Colleen

We'll be going to our Staple's store to ship via UPS a sewing machine I sold. Then, to Aldi for a few items and then back home to grill a couple steaks for lunch. Hubby will be watching The Little League World Series this afternoon and I'll be sewing on my new sewing machine. I need to get a couple Christmas gifts done  It looks stormy today so no yard work today. That's OK because we just have new landscaping put in about a month ago and the hydrangeas could use a good soaking (hubby's been watering every day).


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Thanks Holly, for the info……..I’ll read it when I have a boring moment…….but very seldom get bored. .


yes and I doubt there will be any chance of you driving or even travelling to other countries, so probably widening your knowledge would indeed be boring for you..


----------



## JaniceM

katlupe said:


> The alternative is on the steering wheel column now. I don't drive now, but still keep my license. This is the last one I remember though they have probably changed.
> 
> View attachment 235474


That looks more complicated than the old-fashioned method.


----------



## Pepper

Woke up very late--8am!--and am feeling weird & confused starting the day up to 3 hours later than usual.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> yes and I doubt there will be any chance of you driving or even travelling to other countries, so probably widening your knowledge would indeed be boring for you..


And what makes you think I will never travel to other parts of the world. ……I have LUGGAGE complete with name tags. .


----------



## hollydolly

It's 3pm here now.. the day has just flown by.. I got an Extension cable tidy box.. which has 5 sockets and 3 USB sockets, so I've been changing the plugs downstairs over to that.  I had to pull out one of the sofas to get to the wall socket.. ( it's ok, it's on sliding pads, so it's easy to pull out)..  and then I connected up everything. However behind that corner sofa  was several things I'd forgotten I'd put there.. so I sorted those out, and some are going to be donated.. all new stuff, but mainly belonging to the estranged O/H

Then I sorted through the Big freezer in the barn , and threw out anything that was no good, mainly sausages that I'm not keen on and some smoked gammon.... and transferred some stuff from the chest freezer over to give a little more space..

Sun is shining, it's warm in the garden, the lawns are still yellow and crispy...


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> And what makes you think I will never travel to other parts of the world. ……I have LUGGAGE complete with name tags. .


...and you use them for carrying things from upstairs to downstairs... and the tags on the days when you forget your own name..


----------



## horseless carriage

The British Virgin Island of Tortola,  whilst driving on the left, practically all drive American cars. So you have the crazy situation of left hand drive vehicles driving on the left hand side of the road. Tortola has often been dubbed the 51st State of the Union. But they would never consider changing.
Did you know that, on September 3rd 1967 at precisely five am, Sweden stopped driving on the left and started driving on the right?
I bet a lot of toilet tissue was sold that day!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> The British Virgin Island of Tortola,  whilst driving on the left, practically all drive American cars. So you have the crazy situation of left hand drive vehicles driving on the left hand side of the road. Tortola has often been dubbed the 51st State of the Union. But they would never consider changing.
> Did you know that, on September 3rd 1967 at precisely five am, Sweden stopped driving on the left and started driving on the right?
> I bet a lot of toilet tissue was sold that day!


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> I would open it.  As long as it has not gotten damp, I would eat it.  After all, it is made with boiling water.




Yes I plan to do that today.
 My main concern was that there might be some little beasties and I just don't fancy them even if they are boiled


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> All of these countries drive on the left..
> 
> *The Americas *
> 
> Anguilla
> Antigua and Barbuda
> Bahamas
> Barbados
> Bermuda
> British Virgin Islands
> Cayman Islands
> Dominica
> Falkland Islands
> Grenada
> Guyana
> Jamaica
> Montserrat
> South Georgia and South Sandwich Islands
> St Kitts and Nevis
> St Lucia
> St Vincent and the Grenadines
> Suriname
> Trinidad and Tobago
> Turks and Caicos Islands
> US Virgin Islands
> *Africa *
> 
> Botswana
> Kenya
> Lesotho
> Malawi
> Mauritius
> Mozambique
> Namibia
> Seychelles
> South Africa
> St Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha
> Swaziland
> Tanzania
> Uganda
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe
> *Oceania *
> 
> Australia
> Christmas Island
> Cocos Islands
> Cook Islands
> Fiji
> Kiribati
> Nauru
> New Zealand
> Niue
> Norfolk Island
> Papua New Guinea
> Pitcairn Islands
> Solomon Islands
> Samoa
> Tokelau
> Tonga
> Tuvalu
> *Asia *
> 
> Bangladesh
> Bhutan
> Brunei
> Hong Kong
> Indonesia
> India
> Japan
> Macao
> Malaysia
> Maldives
> Nepal
> Pakistan
> Singapore
> Sri Lanka
> Thailand
> *Europe *
> United Kingdom
> Channel Islands (including Jersey and Guernsey)
> Cyprus
> Ireland
> Isle of Man
> Malta


Thanks for this list, Holly.  

When we went with another couple to the scantly populated island of Rarotonga (part of the Cook Island chain) in the early 90s, we rented a car for a few days.  Although in our early thirties (so at peak brain power), it was still quite confusing.  Thank goodness there was almost nobody else on the road because we sometimes wound up in the incorrect lane when making a turn.   

Based on that, when took our children for a New Zealand holiday in 1994 we did NOT rent a car. Rarotonga was a good lesson that being behind the wheel in a left driving country wasn't fully safe to us or anyone else on the road. When in the Caribbean or other left driving countries, again, no car rental for us.

Merely adjusting to unfamiliar driving laws, language and local customs (why is nobody else coming to a complete stop at that sign?) is a massive challenge.  Even navigating unfamiliar towns and cities in one's own country requires maximum focus at all times.


----------



## Right Now

What am I doing today?  On the phone getting final instructions for our local elections voting polls on Tuesday.  We have several new options, redistricting, and other issues to handle. 
That being said, I am looking forward to another day of being a certified inspector and working with the community to have a successful turnout.  It's my duty, and I respect our American ways! Turn out and vote, people!


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> The British Virgin Island of Tortola,  whilst driving on the left, practically all drive American cars. So you have the crazy situation of left hand drive vehicles driving on the left hand side of the road. *Tortola has often been dubbed the 51st State of the Union. *But they would never consider changing.
> Did you know that, on September 3rd 1967 at precisely five am, Sweden stopped driving on the left and started driving on the right?
> I bet a lot of toilet tissue was sold that day!


Can't say I've ever heard of Tortola being referred to that way.  Puerto Rico, yes, but Tortola?  Not even once. 
Other than cruisers, Tortola is barely even on most Americans' radar.


----------



## katlupe

JaniceM said:


> That looks more complicated than the old-fashioned method.


Kind of. I remember the windshield wipers are on that too so I would click the signal and my wipers would go on instead.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thanks for this list, Holly.
> 
> When we went with another couple to the scantly populated island of Rarotonga (part of the Cook Island chain) in the early 90s, we rented a car for a few days.  Although in our early thirties (so at peak brain power), it was still quite confusing.  Thank goodness there was almost nobody else on the road because we sometimes wound up in the incorrect lane when making a turn.
> 
> Based on that, when took our children for a New Zealand holiday in 1994 we did NOT rent a car. Rarotonga was a good lesson that being behind the wheel in a left driving country wasn't fully safe to us or anyone else on the road. When in the Caribbean or other left driving countries, again, no car rental for us.
> 
> Merely adjusting to unfamiliar driving laws, language and local customs (why is nobody else coming to a complete stop at that sign?) is a massive challenge.  Even navigating unfamiliar towns and cities in one's own country requires maximum focus at all times.


 You're welcome SS, and I so agree  about the difficulty at times when changing mind set to drive on the other side of the road.. When I lived in Spain full time, I got so used to dribving on the right, that when I came back to the UK  for several days every few months I had to literally tell myself to remember that the middle line in the road is on my right and not on my left... and to remember to go around a roundabout anti-clockwise, and not clockwise.. and I made a mistake oneday in town.. fortunately it was a small r/a , and my husband quickly corrected me.. but yes it's something that needs great concentration..


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Kind of. I remember the windshield wipers are on that too so I would click the signal and my wipers would go on instead.


my car which is a manual has that same/similar indicator  stick.. my left /right signals are on  it (up or down)... push it forward for windscreen wash.. pull it back for the rear windscreen wash... twist the end handle for the lights.. although the full beam is on the dash..


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Merely adjusting to unfamiliar driving laws, language and local customs (why is nobody else coming to a complete stop at that sign?) is a massive challenge.


Now you know how Europeans feel about being able to turn right when the traffic lights are set at red. Had my buttocks gripping the car seat I can tell you.


----------



## StarSong

It's been a busy few days. Had our baby grandson for a couple of overnights.  We love having time with him, but get almost nothing else done when we're watching him.  Yesterday we went to DDs to celebrate her birthday.  

Along with all of this, we've been trying to train the new dog, which is a challenge.  He's housebroken, yes, but not in a way that's fully workable for us because he doesn't know how to signal that he needs to go out.  Also, he's quite averse to toileting in our back yard and DH & I are not interested in going for a 1/4 mile walk every time the dog needs to potty.  

He's not interested in treats and is still quite shy.  Praise falls on mostly deaf ears and attempting to reward him with treats is a no-go.  He rarely accepts a treat - even meat - from our hands.  

Poor guy has been traumatized. Our vet felt heavy scarring under the skin on his back toward his hind end, meaning he was either severely beaten (  ) or in an accident. No scarring on the outside, so it wasn't a dog fight or other situation that would have broken the skin. 

Given all that he's been through, it's not surprising that he's slow to warm up and is extraordinarily uncomfortable when people walk behind him. So uncomfortable that he walks sideways if one of us is next to him or in front of him, and the other is behind him. He keeps a wary eye on on all humans within, pardon the expression, striking zone. We'll work on that over time.

On the positive front, at the two week mark we're seeing clear progress.  He lets us pet him and seems to increasingly enjoy it.  He's also gotten used to our daughter's dog and went with us to our daughter's house yesterday and appeared to be reasonably comfortable there.  He's slow to warm up to strangers but hasn't a mean or aggressive bone in his body.  He veers between a little fearful and completely indifferent to strangers - both animal and human.  We brought DD's dog home with us to help demonstrate the ropes to Ozzy and be a four legged companion.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> yes and I doubt there will be any chance of you driving or even travelling to other countries, so probably widening your knowledge would indeed be boring for you..


I widen my knowledge on a regular basis, just because I may not always step into another country with my feet, doesn’t mean I’m not or will not widen my knowledge…..like I mentioned…..I seldom get bored…..think I might go visit the Virgin Islands later..

Thanks for the list….you put some time in constructing it……
Learned that when I was in school, many moons ago…….and I still remember..

This Topic is done.


----------



## feywon

Relaxing mostly.  May start reading the  book my DD gave me for birthday (the keyboard i'm using was an early present last week because my old one died and i couldn't get my little blue tooth one to link as i had in the past.).  

The book? "Still Just a Geek, an Annotated Memoir" by Wil Wheaton. She knows how much i respect and like that kid and since this is an updated version of his original memoir that simply contains *more* info she thought that a good choice.

Maybe watch some movies. Yesterday the temps never got out of the 60's, but this morning dawned sunny. Which i need today.  While i'll pop in on Social Media sites, don't plan on engaging in any 'heavy' discussions of any kind, any where.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I widen my knowledge on a regular basis, just because I may not always step into another country with my feet, doesn’t mean I’m not or will not widen my knowledge…..like I mentioned…..I seldom get bored…..think I might go visit the Virgin Islands later..
> 
> Thanks for the list….you put some time in constructing it……
> Learned that when I was in school, many moons ago…….and I still remember..
> 
> This Topic is done.


You made the point that you needed to be bored before reading the list.. which would have widened your knowledge about there being more countries other than this one who drive on the left... so ergo, if you have to be bored before learning anything , and you're by your own admission 'rarely bored''..the conclusion can only be that you know very little.. END of this Topic!! ..before I put you on ignore!


----------



## Sliverfox

Not much,,still recovering.
Must take longer being 80?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> All of these countries drive on the left..
> 
> *The Americas *
> 
> Anguilla
> Antigua and Barbuda
> Bahamas
> Barbados
> Bermuda
> British Virgin Islands
> Cayman Islands
> Dominica
> Falkland Islands
> Grenada
> Guyana
> Jamaica
> Montserrat
> South Georgia and South Sandwich Islands
> St Kitts and Nevis
> St Lucia
> St Vincent and the Grenadines
> Suriname
> Trinidad and Tobago
> Turks and Caicos Islands
> US Virgin Islands
> *Africa *
> 
> Botswana
> Kenya
> Lesotho
> Malawi
> Mauritius
> Mozambique
> Namibia
> Seychelles
> South Africa
> St Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha
> Swaziland
> Tanzania
> Uganda
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe
> *Oceania *
> 
> Australia
> Christmas Island
> Cocos Islands
> Cook Islands
> Fiji
> Kiribati
> Nauru
> New Zealand
> Niue
> Norfolk Island
> Papua New Guinea
> Pitcairn Islands
> Solomon Islands
> Samoa
> Tokelau
> Tonga
> Tuvalu
> *Asia *
> 
> Bangladesh
> Bhutan
> Brunei
> Hong Kong
> Indonesia
> India
> Japan
> Macao
> Malaysia
> Maldives
> Nepal
> Pakistan
> Singapore
> Sri Lanka
> Thailand
> *Europe *
> United Kingdom
> Channel Islands (including Jersey and Guernsey)
> Cyprus
> Ireland
> Isle of Man
> Malta


Fascinating.  Thanks for posting this list, Holly.  
And that other historical relevant post, was very interesting, too.
Thank you for that one, @horseless carriage


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> ...and you use them for carrying things from upstairs to downstairs... and the tags on the days when you forget your own name..


Sounds like me, I also store stuff in them, linens and such!


----------



## hollydolly

My daughter has just got off the phone, she bought a Land Rover Ladies Mountain bike a few months ago so she could use it half the week to cycle to work rather than drive due to the cost of fuel now... and today she's offered to give the bike to me if I want it because she's bought an electric bike instead which will give her the opportunity  to use it manual for exercise which she's always keen on, and use electric when there's a head wind..

I Haven't been on a bike for years, but I've always thought I should get back on for the exercise  alone.. so this is an ideal opportunity to try..if  it's not for me then we'll sell it, it's a good brand of bike..

I'll be going up  to visit her in a few weeks time, so I'll have a little try of it then, and bring it back home in my car if I choose to have it..


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Sounds like me, I also store stuff in them, linens and such!


I don't store anything in my matching suitcases.. they're all in the attic, and as I usually travel often during the year it would be a real Bind to have to empty them everytime I wanted to use them


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I don't store anything in my matching suitcases.. they're all in the attic, and as I usually travel often during the year it would be a real Bind to have to empty them everytime I wanted to use them


I don't travel, keep the suitcases in very large closet.  They are very good for storing blankets, comforters, bedspreads when I change things out.  Keeps them clean and dust free.  Then when I need them they are ready to go!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I don't travel, keep the suitcases in very large closet.  They are very good for storing blankets, comforters, bedspreads when I change things out.  Keeps them clean and dust free.  Then when I need them they are ready to go!


Yes if I didn't travel I might also use them for storage as you do...


----------



## Blessed

I wish I had your spirit when it comes to travel.


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> Not much,,still recovering.
> Must take longer being 80?


My mother's health was failing in her 90s and she developed a cold that kept worsening.  A compassionate ER doc explained to me that our bodies are like rubber bands.  When new, we typically snap back quickly from illness and injury with little or no obvious residual effects.  Over the years, like rubber bands, that ability become slacker, brittler, less stretchy and visibly less resilient.     

This doctor explained that after over 90 years of stretching and rebounding, my mother's body's ability to recover was almost nil. A few years earlier my (then) toddler grandson broke his leg and needed a cast for only a couple of weeks before healing completely. The difference in their respective expected ability to recover from fairly minor body insults was dramatic. 

So yes, with age it takes longer for us to recover, but recover we can. We just have to bear in mind that our bodies aren't what they once were.


----------



## Sassycakes

Except for Doctors' appointments, today is like every other day, my Hubby is driving me crazy. He wants to go to the supermarket. I told him I would order the food and we could just pick it up outside of the store or even have it delivered tomorrow. Of course, he said "NO". Now mind you he isn't a teenager and can't walk well and has medical conditions. Did I mention that he has a head as hard as a rock?


----------



## Sliverfox

@StarSong,, what  got me upset was when  our neighbor told me about  his  bout of  diverticulitis.

And   I should be  having BMs by the  fourth day  after  it.

Nothing was mentioned to  me as to when I should be doing  that.

Plus  husband & I take our  blood pressure.
Mime  has been low  since the  Diverticulitis attack

I do go in  8/25 to see the nurse practitioner,, will have lots of questions for her.

I thought I was eating & doing the 'right' things when this happened.
That  shakes one up a bit  to suddenly be  in such  horrible pain.


----------



## WheatenLover

We had a thunderstorm this morning which terrified the dog. It was thundering so loudly that it shook the house quite vigorously. I don't recall ever experiencing that before. This house is a couple of years older than I, so I figured it would remain standing, so I carried on reassuring the dog and reading the forums.


----------



## Blessed

We are expecting storms and rain here for most of the week.  I am sure there will be thunder outside, which means thunder inside with all 3 dogs barking non stop.  Needless to say, I am expecting a migraine.


----------



## Blessed

Sassycakes said:


> Except for Doctors' appointments, today is like every other day, my Hubby is driving me crazy. He wants to go to the supermarket. I told him I would order the food and we could just pick it up outside of the store or even have it delivered tomorrow. Of course, he said "NO". Now mind you he isn't a teenager and can't walk well and has medical conditions. Did I mention that he has a head as hard as a rock?


I am trying to decide if I want to have a pick up or delivery made of all things I need.  Nothing is urgent, so I think I am just going to have dog food shipped, cost is the same as the store, shipping is free.  It is nice to have the choice isn't it, of three options?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to have a pick up or delivery made of all things I need.  Nothing is urgent, so I think I am just going to have dog food shipped, cost is the same as the store, shipping is free.  It is nice to have the choice isn't it, of three options?


without a shadow of a doubt, if the cost is the same and the shipping is free.. then you would be mad not to have it delivered... Wherever possible always save yourself any kind of heavy lifting..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> without a shadow of a doubt, if the cost is the same and the shipping is free.. then you would be mad not to have it delivered... Wherever possible always save yourself any kind of heavy lifting..


I used to have my cokes, water, dogfood, canned goods and anything heavy shipped.  Now they have started saying that the cokes, water, canned goods are not available for shipping.  That aggravates me, I am a good customer and now they decide to limit options.


----------



## Jules

@Blessed, can you do pickup?  At least it eliminates some of the labour.  No tipping either, so saves a few bucks.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @Blessed, can you do pickup?  At least it eliminates some of the labour.  No tipping either, so saves a few bucks.


surely  with pick-up she's still got to lift everything in and out of the car ?... That's what I hate.. the big bulky heavy stuff. Sometimes I get it delivered, but it's not free so very often I'll collect myself, but I take an insulated trolley on wheels to be able to wheel the stuff into the house from the car..


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> @Blessed, can you do pickup?  At least it eliminates some of the labour.  No tipping either, so saves a few bucks.


Yes, I can do pickup and do so often.  I like to go in if I am getting certain produce or meat products.  Let's face it sometimes we just don't want to leave the house.  I liked having the heavy stuff shipped, comes right to the door, so I only have to move it once.


----------



## Mizmo

Made the old box of Jello and I must say  it tasted really good after seven years . Ate almost half of it.

Decided to launder my duvet cover myself. Had help before.
Wow what a job that is for me now with the thumbless wonder hand and other ailments
It is queen size and the open end has 12 small buttons. That was great fun . Buttoned up my arm inside for four of the buttons, no don't ask me how I did that please.....anyway all  shook up and in  place .... moi included.
Then I had forty winks......


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> You made the point that you needed to be bored before reading the list.. which would have widened your knowledge about there being more countries other than this one who drive on the left... so ergo, if you have to be bored before learning anything , and you're by your own admission 'rarely bored''..the conclusion can only be that you know very little.. END of this Topic!! ..before I put you on ignore!


You’re right for the end of this topic……some just don’t have a sense of humour…..because that’s all I meant it to be from the start.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Made the old box of Jello and I must say  it tasted really good after seven years . Ate almost half of it.
> 
> Decided to launder my duvet cover myself. Had help before.
> Wow what a job that is for me now with the thumbless wonder hand and other ailments
> It is queen size and the open end has 12 small buttons. That was great fun . Buttoned up my arm inside for four of the buttons, no don't ask me how I did that please.....anyway all  shook up and in  place .... moi included.
> Then I had forty winks......View attachment 235543


I can only imagine the change it must be, missing your thumb, I’m sure, a lot of different ways of doing things.


----------



## MickaC

@Blessed @WheatenLover    My corgi, is scared terribly of thunder, lightening, storms.
Her butt is parked in the bathroom, or against me if it’s through the nite, usually shakes too.
Feel sorry for them when that happens.


----------



## Alligatorob

katlupe said:


> banned for 24 hours on fakebook


What could possibly lead to that?

If I was ever banned from FB for even a week I probably wouldn't likely notice.  I visit maybe once a month, and post something about once a year.


Knight said:


> I don't like the auto engine stop when stopped for a traffic light.


I hate that on my truck.  Have you figured out how to disconnect it?


hollydolly said:


> Did you know that 76 countries drive on the left !!?


Red to the right, blue to the left.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> What could possibly lead to that?
> 
> If I was ever banned from FB for even a week I probably wouldn't likely notice.  I visit maybe once a month, and post something about once a year.
> 
> I hate that on my truck.  Have you figured out how to disconnect it?
> 
> Red to the right, blue to the left.
> View attachment 235557


Your point ?


----------



## katlupe

Alligatorob said:


> What could possibly lead to that?
> 
> If I was ever banned from FB for even a week I probably wouldn't likely notice.  I visit maybe once a month, and post something about once a year.


I go there every morning and put up a good morning to my family & friends. Then put up happy birthdays for whoever. I have friends on there that I went to school with when I lived in FL and never thought I would ever hear from them again. My cousins talk to me daily on there and if it wasn't for that site I would have lost contact with them except for seeing them at a funeral. I belong to several groups there and am active in most of them daily. So it seems I have a love hate relationship with that site. I have a ton of friends there and a lot of interaction with them all. As you can tell from here, I like to write. 

I was banned because I commented "head shot" on a picture of a rabbit my friend put up on her page. It is wild rabbit that lives in her yard. She knew I meant  head shot with a camera but fakebook did not. They said I was citing violence toward animals. When everyone who knows me and it is all over my page knows I would never harm a rabbit of all things.


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> Your point ?


Just reacting to others' posts. 

I looked up the driving on the left vs right thing after you said 76 countries drive on the left, surprised me.  You were right, about the left.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> @Blessed @WheatenLover    My corgi, is scared terribly of thunder, lightening, storms.
> Her butt is parked in the bathroom, or against me if it’s through the nite, usually shakes too.
> Feel sorry for them when that happens.


My BF's dorgi shakes too. He holds her if he is home.


----------



## Alligatorob

katlupe said:


> I was banned because I commented "head shot" on a picture of a rabbit my friend put up on her page.


Strange... can't see why that would lead to banning, no matter what you meant...


----------



## Tish

Updating websites and certificates.
Nice peaceful easy day.


----------



## Mizmo

MickaC said:


> I can only imagine the change it must be, missing your thumb, I’m sure, a lot of different ways of doing things.



Yes but the thing is the dam thing is still there and hurts like h*ll and I do everything as if it is there which results in some catastrophes especially in the dish dept.
I am seeing the head surgeon end of month for final check and will grill her about this phantom pain thing.
Internet has all sorts of theories but I would rather hear straight from the horse's, sorry doctor's mouth


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I have both my thumbs and taking the cover off my weighted blanket to launder it last week was a b*tch. Getting it back on? Let's just say that it was worse.

About phantom pain...my mother was an amputee and suffered phantom pain in her missing leg for many years. There was only one thing that helped (according to her) and that was Bayer aspirin. It had to be Bayer. None of the pain meds ever prescribed helped, only Bayer aspirin. Go figure. Hey! Maybe you should try Bayer aspirin...

I worked today. I'm working tomorrow. Maybe working a few hours on Tuesday. Or not. It all depends on how it's going and how supervisor feels. It's a physically demanding job and for supervisor, brain-draining as well. Would you believe that they actually scheduled him to work alone tomorrow? Alone after being sick enough to be hospitalized and on bed rest for three days once he got sprung from the hospital. Oy.

Our student officially gave his 2-week notice today. Think his last day is the Saturday before Labor Day. Sure am going to miss him and sincerely hope that management hires somebody or re-assigns a current employee to the bakery. Just because I'm strong as bull doesn't mean I can work like a plow horse  forever.


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday was a do-nothing day of just resting and eating too much and goofing off all day on the computer.
Today I had a nice walk exploring a narrow trail through the weeds beside a stream at my current favorite State Park.  I really enjoy exploring as long as there is a path 
Tonight I'm doing unplanned laundry because I had a sudden anxiety about whether I brushed through any poison ivy or poison oak on my hike.  Hope I did not because of course the cat wound in and out around my legs right after I got back and I was petting and cuddling him after that.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo I have both my thumbs and taking the cover off my weighted blanket to launder it last week was a b*tch. Getting it back on? Let's just say that it was worse.
> 
> About phantom pain...my mother was an amputee and suffered phantom pain in her missing leg for many years. There was only one thing that helped (according to her) and that was Bayer aspirin. It had to be Bayer. None of the pain meds ever prescribed helped, only Bayer aspirin. Go figure. Hey! Maybe you should try Bayer aspirin...
> 
> I


 Must have been horrible for your mother having the leg phantom pain.
I am allergic to aspirin so cannot try that. 
I was told beforehand that I would have 'some' phantom pain for a 'while' and of course it has only been four months since the chop off.
Seems the brain sends the signal when the removed part is needed for action and of course there is only the nerve ending so that's how the mayhem starts. That's why pain meds don't work. Just something I will have to live with till I pop my clogs.


----------



## WheatenLover

Alligatorob said:


> Strange... can't see why that would lead to banning, no matter what you meant...


It was probably a computer that did it, not a person, zeroing in on the rabbit and word "shot".


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Last day of a six day stretch at work.  While it was busy and tiring, it was just ‘normal crazy’ vs ‘off-the-chain’ crazy.  Still, looking forward to three days off 

Having read over the entries for the last few days, May I make a gentle suggestion? How about we give the ribbing about ‘the steering wheel’s on the wrong side’ a break?

have a good day, friends


----------



## katlupe

Alligatorob said:


> Strange... can't see why that would lead to banning, no matter what you meant...


They say it goes against "Community Standards" and they will ban you for writing the word "fat". That is why my keto group started their own website on Mighty Networks. Could not say the word fat because they said we were making fun of fat people. Even though most of the members were fat and were saying they were getting rid of fat or they were eating fat. Nobody would ever make fun of a fat person in those keto groups. There are other words too. I think maybe gun is one but not sure. I see hunters post pictures of what they have killed hunting. So who knows. Maybe it is a matter of random picks.


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> It was probably a computer that did it, not a person, zeroing in on the rabbit and word "shot".


I think probably it is. But it is the idea of it. Should be fixed to not pick on people who use it innocently. They have taken my posts down before and not ban me. Then a few days later put it back up again. Like a coconut pie recipe I shared from a southern cooking page.


----------



## katlupe

Mizmo said:


> Yes but the thing is the dam thing is still there and hurts like h*ll and I do everything as if it is there which results in some catastrophes especially in the dish dept.
> I am seeing the head surgeon end of month for final check and will grill her about this phantom pain thing.
> Internet has all sorts of theories but I would rather hear straight from the horse's, sorry doctor's mouth


Phantom pain is real pain. My mother-in-law lost both of her legs and still had to take pain meds for the pain. Don't know if it ever stops after time because she did not get the chance to find out. I hope your pain goes away after your body gets used to it being gone.


----------



## katlupe

Raining this morning. A steady rain and I like the sound of it hitting my air conditioner. I have always loved rain that lasts all day as long as there is no thunder and lightning. I am back on my portable table and comfortable chair for the day. No walking and no other plans. Just take it as it comes.


----------



## katlupe

Mizmo said:


> Must have been horrible for your mother having the leg phantom pain.
> I am allergic to aspirin so cannot try that.
> I was told beforehand that I would have 'some' phantom pain for a 'while' and of course it has only been four months since the chop off.
> Seems the brain sends the signal when the removed part is needed for action and of course there is only the nerve ending so that's how the mayhem starts. That's why pain meds don't work. Just something I will have to live with till I pop my clogs.


I heard that acupuncture helps. Not sure how they do that since the limb that is missing is gone. I know it works for a lot of health issues so maybe.


----------



## Trila

Yesterday was not a great day for me. So far today is starting out ok. I didn't sleep well, but I did sleep some. Right now Andy is here waiting for me to finish my coffee so that we can go out....and he'll get his food dish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My PT is an hour later than usual today, so I'm taking my time.  After PT I have some errands to run....then the whole day will be shot. So that's it for me.


----------



## Mizmo

katlupe said:


> I heard that acupuncture helps. Not sure how they do that since the limb that is missing is gone. I know it works for a lot of health issues so maybe.


That is one area in the discussion I want to have with the surgeon at next appointment.  I do still have the 'stump'  and the index finger which is on same nerve root  hurts too so could be points of needle jabbing.  Wait and see...tralala.....


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Red to the right, blue to the left.


This visual representation is very helpful, thanks for posting it.


----------



## StarSong

Mizmo said:


> Must have been horrible for your mother having the leg phantom pain.
> I am allergic to aspirin so cannot try that.
> I was told beforehand that I would have 'some' phantom pain for a 'while' and of course it has only been four months since the chop off.
> *Seems the brain sends the signal when the removed part is needed for action and of course there is only the nerve ending so that's how the mayhem starts. That's why pain meds don't work.* Just something I will have to live with till I pop my clogs.


The whys and wherefores of post amputation phantom pain has long mystified me.  Thanks for illuminating us.  

I hope the doctors can help you with this.


----------



## Pepper

I have a doctor appt. today, the guy with the leg stents.  I don't want to leave my apt.  Don't know why just don't want to go out anywhere.  Ever again.  At least that's how it feels.  I wonder if I'll go.  I'd have to leave after 1:30.  I think I'm talking myself out of going anywhere.  I should go though.


----------



## Sliverfox

Put our  bedding in the washer.
Thinking  chicken & biscuits for lunch.


----------



## Mizmo

Pepper said:


> I have a doctor appt. today, the guy with the leg stents.  I don't want to leave my apt.  Don't know why just don't want to go out anywhere.  Ever again.  At least that's how it feels.  I wonder if I'll go.  I'd have to leave after 1:30.  I think I'm talking myself out of going anywhere.  I should go though.


Yes, c'mon , c'mon, get yourself moving and be glad that you can get out.
 You need those stents to keep your blood flowing  happily
Chase those blues away
Report back later....


----------



## katlupe

I know most of you will not understand my happiness today over finally reconnecting my computer with my printer but I am SO happy I did it.......myself! I was so pleased with myself after printing a couple of test pages that I decided to figure out how to get Libre Office installed and working. That has never worked since I bought this new computer last summer. I have so much saved that I have written and including my eBooks that I was not able to bring up at all. Well, I did it. And can now write using it once again. What a difference it makes.

I am pretty happy today.


----------



## StarSong

A load of laundry done, have some business chores to handle next and then will move to some bedroom closet decluttering.  

Have been enjoying the Little League World Series.


----------



## hollydolly

Been to the next  large town to drop off a whole load of donations. I cleared out my Ottoman bed of all the bedding, and cushions and pillows.. and  the last of the shoes belonging to Estranged O/H.. these ones were his best shoes.. I don't know why I held onto them even after I gave a load of his shoes to the Charity shop months ago.. anyway they're all gone now.. not even one pair left.. 

I had a wander around the shops.. not a pleasant experience in that town tbh, it's so run down, and poverty stricken.. and grim...not helped by it being very overcast and grey skies today..

I dropped into Costco on the return journey and bought some Frozen Prawn Wonton soups.. and a dozen cans of  Tuna steak

I'd just got out of my outdoor clothes when there was a ring of the doorbell.. There was a guy standing there with a a delivery of  large package of medication for me.. . I was confused I thought he must have the wrong address, but no, it was for me..

When I opened the package there was every medication that I;ve taken in the past 2 years for various ailments.. but which are not on repeat ( except for the Asthma meds).... and very oddly.. they had May 2022 Date on them.. so they've had them at the pharmacy made up since MAY .. which is very odd because I have a repeat prescription of one medication which I collect myself religiously every 4 weeks.. and they've never mentioned any outstanding meds that have been waiting to be collected since May.. ..the Pharmacy was closed so I couldn't call them.. but I'm going to call tomorrow and find out what happened..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. It was an okay morning. Supervisor not quite himself yes, but bopping along and cheerful. Says he feels fine, but holy cow! You should see his arms from needles wielded by techs who didn't believe him when he mentioned that he has rolling veins. And his hand from where there was some sort of IV. Eeeek.

I'm not working tomorrow unless he's feeling unwell and calls me so probably don't have to go back to work until Wednesday. Yay.

Not gonna work in the garden this afternoon (she said). Maybe gonna work in the garden tomorrow (she said).

Truth to tell, it's getting kinda late in the season, and I'm burned out on gardening for the summer. Ready for fall to get here. It's still weeks and weeks away, and frost? That's but a faint memory and at least three months down the road.

Don't get me wrong. I love my garden and enjoy just sitting and admiring it. It's the work involved that I wish would just be done. You know...so that I can whine and moan because it's winter and ask the age-old question "is it spring yet?" 

@hollydolly I was just going to ask you if you're getting any relief from the heat yet...et voila! you posted. If it's any comfort, it's overcast and kinda gloomy here, too. It's even cool, only 81.

Ex-OH didn't take his shoes when he decamped? That seems a tad odd. 

Wonder what's going on with the pharmacy.


----------



## hollydolly

No not so odd about the shoes.. because almost all of the shoes he left behind were dress shoes, and he prefers trainers.. he took all of those.. aside from one pair...he didn't even take his shirts.. and there was 30 of them.. of course he was trying to dress like the 25 year old he went off with no doubt... so he wouldn't have wanted those grown up shirts and shoes.. 

yep still no relief from the heat.. horribly humid today...
  I know what you mean with regard the garden.. I'm the same.. had enough of it even tho' I;ve been unable to do anything with it for weeks..and once the rains come I'll have to start cutting hedges and mowing lawns once again until probably the end of October.. Last year I was still mowing in November.. 

Howzabout you just have a rest on your day off?


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I know most of you will not understand my happiness today over finally reconnecting my computer with my printer but I am SO happy I did it.......myself! I was so pleased with myself after printing a couple of test pages that I decided to figure out how to get Libre Office installed and working. That has never worked since I bought this new computer last summer. I have so much saved that I have written and including my eBooks that I was not able to bring up at all. Well, I did it. And can now write using it once again. What a difference it makes.
> 
> I am pretty happy today.


Excellent going, Katlupe…….is so rewarding accomplishing some things by yourself…..and you did a challenging task.
There are times I feel that way myself.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Rest?

I mowed the lawn this afternoon and spent the rest of the day sitting on my como se llama. Maybe tomorrow more weeds will meet an untimely death.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> I thought I was eating & doing the 'right' things when this happened.
> That shakes one up a bit to suddenly be in such horrible pain.


That is all truly discouraging and upsetting, Sliverfox.  
I hope you start feeling much better, very soon, and that you get some good help at your appointment this week.


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I know most of you will not understand my happiness today over finally reconnecting my computer with my printer but I am SO happy I did it.......myself! I was so pleased with myself after printing a couple of test pages that I decided to figure out how to get Libre Office installed and working. That has never worked since I bought this new computer last summer. I have so much saved that I have written and including my eBooks that I was not able to bring up at all. Well, I did it. And can now write using it once again. What a difference it makes.
> 
> I am pretty happy today.


----------



## WheatenLover

My moving date is now Thursday, come hell or high water. My cousin says every time he mentions to his friends the date I'll be there, they laugh. This time is it.

I spent the day packing things. I wonder if I will ever get done. I have to sort stuff into pack and mail, pack to put in car, box and bag to donate to St. V's, or just throw stuff away. I am getting a tiny bit grumpy about this never ending chore.

Tonight, I called my husband to follow me to the large parking lot selected by the car transport people, so I'd have a ride home. Their car carrier is big! I get in the car, and it won't start. I called the guys and they said if I picked them up, they would fix it. They did with a handy battery charger thing. Then I drove my car and they followed me back to the mall (an hour away). Then they inspected the body of the car and I had to wait for that so I could sign off on it. They were pretty amazed that the car drove so well and had little body damage. The whole thing took an hour.

I put all the boxes in my daughter's car. She checked, and the car transport people agreed that it was okay.  On small box was so heavy that I wondered what was in it. I'm going to ask. I'm just glad to get shed of all her stuff and that blankety-blank car!

The guys were from Georgia (former USSR). They think Putin is evil, and I agreed with them. Really nice guys. One guy said he worked for "the embassy" for 20 years, and they gave him a green card. Don't know if he's a citizen or what he did at the embassy. I was dying to ask, but figured it was MYOB time.

Then my husband said, let's go get something to eat. I said, just let me pull my car into a space that isn't so close to the car carrier. Then I'll ride over with you to ENP (a restaurant in the mall parking lot). He disappeared. I drove by all the fast food joints, and ENP, and no husband. I went home and he pulled in behind me.

I said the FDA is going to allow hearing aids to be sold over the counter in a couple of months. They will be cheap. You can afford to buy them.

He said doesn't have a hearing problem. The problem is that other people don't articulate properly.

I did not laugh or disagree with him. I always articulate properly. I speak much louder than normal just for him.


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Rest?
> 
> I mowed the lawn this afternoon and spent the rest of the day sitting on my como se llama. Maybe tomorrow more weeds will meet an untimely death.


Won't they die anyway in the winter? Then you can put off pulling them up until it is a warmish day soon after a lot of rain.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, Happy Da\y to YOU all... Well, I need to get out of this lazy mood I am in, so much to do before summer and fall end... Like there is 17 weeks to Christmas... I have to put a water seal on the gazebo Lorie and I built... The Water Seal on the cement block we put on the front of the house still needs to get a railing on it... Probably not till next spring for the railing. I have to get the outside wall fixed where they put the new window in last week... Gotta get the body work done on the truck, so the rust doesn't get out of control... And get the shop organized, been here a year now this week, and the shop still looks like we just moved in and worse. All before the leafs begin falling off the big ol'maples... 

So if it is still raining come around 9 this morning, I guess I should get my a... out to the shop and try and start organizing it..
So, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... cheers~


----------



## -Oy-

A relaxing day today at my local nature reserve.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A day off and what does Maggiecat do? Wakes me up at 4am.

Not gonna wait for fall for the weeds to die because when they go to seed, they spread. And fall here waits until October/November.

The scroll feature on my laptop has gone crazy and only zips up and down at a dizzying speed. Sigh. It's also been doing some other strange things lately. Hope it's not time to get a new one because I've turned into somebody who's tighter than bark on a tree and don't want to spend a single cent


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> A day off and what does Maggiecat do? Wakes me up at 4am.
> 
> Not gonna wait for fall for the weeds to die because when they go to seed, they spread. And fall here waits until October/November.
> 
> The scroll feature on my laptop has gone crazy and only zips up and down at a dizzying speed. Sigh. It's also been doing some other strange things lately. Hope it's not time to get a new one because I've turned into somebody who's tighter than bark on a tree and don't want to spend a single cent


Mine will do that from time to time. Just have to go to settings and slow it down. Too fast for my eyes (or brain).


----------



## katlupe

All I know for sure today is that my water delivery which was due two weeks ago is finally supposed to be delivered today. They said the driver's telephone stopped working the day he pulled in my parking lot????? Why didn't he come to door??? I was watching for him and saw his truck pull in. 

After the water is delivered Sonny is going to take me to Walmart. Since I do not have any idea when the water will be delivered not sure what time that would be.

Right now Rabbit is running laps around my chair and portable table (that my computer is on). He knows it is time for my 2nd cup and his banana.


----------



## Purwell

Off to London clinic soon for blood test & update from the consultant about my treatment.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Off to London clinic soon for blood test & update from the consultant about my treatment.


what clinic is that ?.. good luck, hope things will be better for you..


----------



## AprilSun

katlupe said:


> I know most of you will not understand my happiness today over finally reconnecting my computer with my printer but I am SO happy I did it.......myself! I was so pleased with myself after printing a couple of test pages that I decided to figure out how to get Libre Office installed and working. That has never worked since I bought this new computer last summer. I have so much saved that I have written and including my eBooks that I was not able to bring up at all. Well, I did it. And can now write using it once again. What a difference it makes.
> 
> I am pretty happy today.


I know exactly how you felt. You reminded me of myself when I have had computer problems that refused to be fixed. I would try everything in the book to make it work but it would not. After days and days of trying different things, I would finally get it to work and let out a LOUD shout of "Whoo HOO!!!! I did it!!!!!" I was surprised my neighbors didn't call 911 on me but they didn't.


----------



## hollydolly

It's sunny  and overcast but again Humid..  Got some acute  pain today  due to my jaunt ( driving) yesterday... oddly when I was fine when I got in the car.. 20 minutes later when I got to my destination, I could barely open the Boot ( Trunk).. for pain... and that's after staying home for 3 days ..Anyway, I;ve got a heat pad on me now.. hopefully that'll help.. and I'm not going anywhere at least for the next couple of days.. 

Just been fetching provisions from the Barn.. to replenish the kitchen store cupboards.. then I brushed the cobwebs from the trellises.. and the sheds and canopy where they accumulate overnight.... 

Someone was having D-I-Y inside their home this morning, sounded like flooring being hammered down .. it was so loud I had to close my windows, and they weren't even in this road..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It's sunny  and overcast but again Humid..  Got some acute  pain today  due to my jaunt ( driving) yesterday... oddly when I was fine when I got in the car.. 20 minutes later when I got to my destination, I could barely open the Boot ( Trunk).. for pain... and that's after staying home for 3 days ..Anyway, I;ve got a heat pad on me now.. hopefully that'll help.. and I'm not going anywhere at least for the next couple of days..
> 
> Just been fetching provisions from the Barn.. to replenish the kitchen store cupboards.. then I brushed the cobwebs from the trellises.. and the sheds and canopy where they accumulate overnight....
> 
> Someone was having D-I-Y inside their home this morning, sounded like flooring being hammered down .. it was so loud I had to close my windows, and they weren't even in this road..


@hollydolly 

Woman!!! What am I going to do with you?! You're doing too much again, already 
I think I'm going to have to get over there and duct tape you to the chair.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> It's sunny  and overcast but again Humid..  Got some acute  pain today  due to my jaunt ( driving) yesterday... oddly when I was fine when I got in the car.. 20 minutes later when I got to my destination, I could barely open the Boot ( Trunk).. for pain... and that's after staying home for 3 days ..Anyway, I;ve got a heat pad on me now.. hopefully that'll help.. and I'm not going anywhere at least for the next couple of days..
> 
> Just been fetching provisions from the Barn.. to replenish the kitchen store cupboards.. then I brushed the cobwebs from the trellises.. and the sheds and canopy where they accumulate overnight....
> 
> Someone was having D-I-Y inside their home this morning, sounded like flooring being hammered down .. it was so loud I had to close my windows, and they weren't even in this road..



Fetching, dusting, replenishing..does't sound like resting to me....

I am having achy day too and plan to  be totally idle so join me


----------



## jet

been to get me eyes tested for new glasses,had my old ones to long,and they are held together with glue lol


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Just been fetching provisions from the Barn.. to replenish the kitchen store cupboards.. then I brushed the cobwebs from the trellises.. and the sheds and canopy where they accumulate overnight....


Good grief! You're even worse than I am. You "just" did a few little things. Sure. Those few little things are what's keeping you from healing. Brush the cobwebs away, replenish the kitchen cupboards... The cobwebs will wait. You probably have enough in your cupboards that you can eat for a week. 

Read a book. Find a movie or three or 12 to watch. Teach yourself to knit or crochet or tat or needlepoint. Pretend you're a cat and do nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Good grief! You're even worse than I am. You "just" did a few little things. Sure. Those few little things are what's keeping you from healing. Brush the cobwebs away, replenish the kitchen cupboards... The cobwebs will wait. You probably have enough in your cupboards that you can eat for a week.
> 
> Read a book. Find a movie or three or 12 to watch. Teach yourself to knit or crochet or tat or needlepoint. Pretend you're a cat and do nothing.


LOL... I can already knit and crochet.. I find it incredibly boring, plus now it would be too painful due to the arthritis in my right fingers.. I can't watch a Movie all in one hit, I get too restless,  or read a book in the daytime or I'll fall asleep and be unable to sleep at night.. I just have to be doing something all the time..it's a nuisance sometimes but that's how I am.. 

My ribs seem to be less painful when I'm moving around.. it's sitting for extended periods that seem to make it worse tbh..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Woman!!! What am I going to do with you?! You're doing too much again, already
> I think I'm going to have to get over there and duct tape you to the chair.


Nooooooo... I have to be able to move....


----------



## hollydolly

I've just been sitting here while I have the  heatpad on... filing photos on my computer... that's a job that takes days tbh.. so I only  do an hour or so of it every few days.. otherwise I'd lose the will to live..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I get it. I have to be "doing" too. Anything. Doing. Can't sit still. Is there a name for such a malady?

We've heard about restless leg syndrome. Maybe there's a restless body syndrome.


----------



## Trila

Happy Coosday!

I'm up, sort of. I've had my coffee and I'm ready for breakfast. Andy is on the rug, sprawled out, sleeping....he's being a bad influence on me!





I expect today to be full of the "same as always" ...PT, read, PT, sew, PT, complain and rest, PT, watch tv, PT, tablet time, then off to bed. Until this cast comes off, my life is less than exciting.

I hope everyone else has an exciting day!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I get it. I have to be "doing" too. Anything. Doing. Can't sit still. Is there a name for such a malady?
> 
> We've heard about restless leg syndrome. Maybe there's a restless body syndrome.


I definitely think I've got restless body syndrome... my daughter is the same.. only she's 21 years younger, so she's got the energy I had back  when I was in my 40's.. when everyone always asked..''where do you get your energy from''.. not something I could ever answer ..


----------



## Sliverfox

I must be feeling better.
Hubby  came in from the store with  3 pound package of ground  beef &  hamburg buns.
All pleased,,, I wasn't so pleased to see that stuff.

I'll make him a  burger  for lunch.
As of now I'm still trying to  convince  myself into even eating   a burger.  

Will divide the meat into  smaller packs &  freeze it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

-Oy- said:


> A relaxing day today at my local nature reserve.


And we will look forward to the results on the photography thread!  ::rubbing hands together::  =D


----------



## 911

I have been helping my ex-Trooper friend on his small farm. He has 4 Angus steers he raises for butchering and 6 Holsteins for milking. I have been going over to his farm at 5 every morning to do the milking and it’s beginning to take its toll on me. I am tired by 9 when I get done. A month or so ago, he bred the one cow and yesterday we found out that she is pregnant.

We have a young high school kid that helps too, but he goes back to school next week. That means more work. As much as I like working on his farm, I’m afraid Father Time is catching up and I can’t get as much done as I used to. He wants me to work 6 hours a day starting next week. I would like to maybe give it up, but he can’t get any help now and the workload is picking up. Come October, we will have to harvest the second cutting of the hay and in early November, the corn has to be harvested. Hopefully, he will hire another man soon. 

Anyone want a job? $25 an hour, plus all the milk you want and when we butcher the steers, you can’t get 50 pounds of beef.


----------



## hollydolly

911 said:


> I have been helping my ex-Trooper friend on his small farm. He has 4 Angus steers he raises for butchering and 6 Holsteins for milking. I have been going over to his farm at 5 every morning to do the milking and it’s beginning to take its toll on me. I am tired by 9 when I get done. A month or so ago, he bred the one cow and yesterday we found out that she is pregnant.
> 
> We have a young high school kid that helps too, but he goes back to school next week. That means more work. As much as I like working on his farm, I’m afraid Father Time is catching up and I can’t get as much done as I used to. He wants me to work 6 hours a day starting next week. I would like to maybe give it up, but he can’t get any help now and the workload is picking up. Come October, we will have to harvest the second cutting of the hay and in early November, the corn has to be harvested. Hopefully, he will hire another man soon.
> 
> Anyone want a job? $25 an hour, plus all the milk you want and when we butcher the steers, you can’t get 50 pounds of beef.


you've got to tell your friend.. I know you are desperate for the help, but I'm just finding it more tiring than I can cope with...

Perhaps stay with him until October till he gets more help, but you can't make yourself ill with good intentions for your friend.. 6 hours a day is almost like going back to work again.. especially when it's as  physical as farming is...


----------



## 911

hollydolly said:


> you've got to tell your friend.. I know you are desperate for the help, but I'm just finding it more tiring than I can cope with...
> 
> Perhaps stay with him until October till he gets more help, but you can't make yourself ill with good intentions for your friend.. 6 hours a day is almost like going back to work again.. especially when it's as  physical as farming is...


Exactly and that’s what I told my wife. I told her I didn’t work this hard on my job.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hm...@911 That _*is*_ going back to work!

It's quarter past 11, and I still haven't hauled my bony butt out to the garden because I don't feel like it. Motivation. I seem to have misplaced it. Looked everywhere, even in Maggiecat's litter box and under the bed. Nope. Not there. Checked the outdoor storage box, cupboard under the kitchen sink, everydamnwhere. Nope. Maybe it got left in the bakery when I finished my shift yesterday. If that's the case, I'm already done for the day before I even get started.

What was that I was saying about Restless Body Syndrome?


----------



## MickaC

RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME.
RESTLESS BODY SYNDROME.

It’s not imaginary……of all the things I’m free from……that isn’t one of them.
Suddenly pounces on you…….feels like you need to crack your bones, legs, body, but can’t, have to wait it out, till the next time.
So FRUSTRATING.


----------



## JaniceM

Well, I was almost kicked off the bus...  the lady driver goes "You're not wearin' no SHOES!"  I had to tell her they're surf shoes, but I don't think she knew what I meant.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Well, I was almost kicked off the bus...  the lady driver goes "You're not wearin' no SHOES!"  I had to tell her they're surf shoes, but I don't think she knew what I meant.


you should have told her that speaking in Double negatives is more of a crime than no shoes on the bus...


----------



## Jules

JaniceM said:


> Well, I was almost kicked off the bus...  the lady driver goes "You're not wearin' no SHOES!"  I had to tell her they're surf shoes, but I don't think she knew what I meant.


Did she think they were socks?  I had to look up what they were.


----------



## hollydolly

Did they look like this ?


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> View attachment 235835
> Happy Coosday!
> 
> I'm up, sort of. I've had my coffee and I'm ready for breakfast. Andy is on the rug, sprawled out, sleeping....he's being a bad influence on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect today to be full of the "same as always" ...PT, read, PT, sew, PT, complain and rest, PT, watch tv, PT, tablet time, then off to bed. Until this cast comes off, my life is less than exciting.
> 
> I hope everyone else has an exciting day!


Did Andy get his meds from the Vet, hopefully without your having to go there?


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> That is all truly discouraging and upsetting, Sliverfox.
> I hope you start feeling much better, very soon, and that you get some good help at your appointment this week.


I don't think you saw this post from a couple of days ago, @Sliverfox 
so then, you didn't see the list of people who _liked it, _meaning they are all caring about you, too!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Did Andy get his meds from the Vet, hopefully without your having to go there?


Andy did have to go to the vet.  We had a good pix of the type of worm he had, and that one needed to be treated with an injection.  It's not really a problem since he doesn't mind going into his pet taxi, and the vet is only 1 mile from our house.  Any way, Andy is much better now....thank you for asking & caring!


----------



## MarkinPhx

I just got back from the grocery store and had an interesting experience there. While I was loading my vehicle with groceries some teenage kid came running up to me. My first thought was he was going to ask for money. Stupid me. He held my wallet in his hand. He and his girlfriend were behind me in line and I guess I left my wallet at the end of the lane. Thankfully he noticed it. I offered him money but he refused. Lesson learned.


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> I just got back from the grocery store and had an interesting experience there. While I was loading my vehicle with groceries some teenage kid came running up to me. My first thought was he was going to ask for money. Stupid me. He held my wallet in his hand. He and his girlfriend were behind me in line and I guess I left my wallet at the end of the lane. Thankfully he noticed it. I offered him money but he refused. Lesson learned.


@MarkinPhx 
Kind of restores your faith in humans, yes?

Reminds me of when my daughter was a teen, she and a friend found a wallet with a very large amount of money in it. They took it to the address of the person whose I.D. was in it. They also wouldn't accept a reward. I was very proud of them.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


> @MarkinPhx
> Kind of restores your faith in humans, yes?


Yes it does, especially the younger ones


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> what clinic is that ?.. good luck, hope things will be better for you..


I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


----------



## Blessed

Purwell said:


> I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
> I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


I think they have a good fellow patient website for support to be shared by other patients.  Might be good to check it out! Wishing you the best and a quick recovery after your treatments.


----------



## StarSong

Purwell said:


> I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
> I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


Hoping it goes well for you, Purwell.


----------



## Trila

Purwell said:


> I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
> I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


----------



## Jules

Wishing the best for you, @Purwell


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
> I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


I knew you had Cancer, but I just wondered what clinic you were being treated at... thank the Lord everything is going to plan.. but 12 Cycles of Chemo..wow, you're one brave soldier for sure..


----------



## katlupe

911 said:


> I have been helping my ex-Trooper friend on his small farm. He has 4 Angus steers he raises for butchering and 6 Holsteins for milking. I have been going over to his farm at 5 every morning to do the milking and it’s beginning to take its toll on me. I am tired by 9 when I get done. A month or so ago, he bred the one cow and yesterday we found out that she is pregnant.
> 
> We have a young high school kid that helps too, but he goes back to school next week. That means more work. As much as I like working on his farm, I’m afraid Father Time is catching up and I can’t get as much done as I used to. He wants me to work 6 hours a day starting next week. I would like to maybe give it up, but he can’t get any help now and the workload is picking up. Come October, we will have to harvest the second cutting of the hay and in early November, the corn has to be harvested. Hopefully, he will hire another man soon.
> 
> Anyone want a job? $25 an hour, plus all the milk you want and when we butcher the steers, you can’t get 50 pounds of beef.


That is hard work! Haying???? You have to think of yourself first. Not worth killing yourself for someone else. Haying is a job that even teenagers desperate for work won't do around here anymore. It is a hard job. Don't do it.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday my water delivery finally arrived! He said they are short staffed. Then Sonny took me shopping. I had to shop for my son as well as for myself. I had three bags of groceries for myself they and came to $82.00. My son's was $55.00 and he had four paper bags but they were not full, just heavy. 

I got up early and have been working on my computer transferring files from my old external hard drive to the newer one. Trying to get this done before the old one dies for good. It makes noises. I will probably buy another new one in the next year to have more space. 

Other than that, not sure what I will do today. More coffee right now.


----------



## JaniceM

Jules said:


> Did she think they were socks?  I had to look up what they were.


I think so!!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Did they look like this ?


No, they look like this (lighting in here isn't very good)


----------



## Pappy

No doctors, no appointments, no groceries and nothing planned for today so, I think my honey and I will take a drive down by the ocean and see places we’ve missed since Covid hit. Coffee stop on the agenda too.


----------



## hollydolly

I have some similar to those...


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I have some similar to those...


Very nice!!


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Very nice!!


I have blue ones too.. but I only ever wear these water shoes at the beach or at the pool...


----------



## WheatenLover

I don't know how we are going to leave for Mass tomorrow, but we will. I packed a bunch of large boxes. They were heavy, but everything is heavy to me. So I had my son be the judge since he will be carrying them to the car and into the post office.

They were too heavy. So I put together some medium boxes and we transferred everything into them. Today we are going to WM to pick up my glasses, to the cable company to return their wireless equipment, to the U-Haul store to buy some medium and small boxes, to the grocery to pick up my meds and Tide, and to St. Vincents (maybe 2 trips) to take the stuff I am donating to them.

After that, finish packing and go to the post office. My son is going to walk Aidan while I sort through his toys. He has every toy he has ever had, and there are a lot my daughter bought for him, as well. It's like carrying coals to Newcastle. He ignores most of them. I don't blame him because they are boring from a dog's point of view. Dogs can see blue and yellow, so I buy him blue and yellow toys. I figure for a dog, it's the difference between a steady diet of b&w TV and color TV.

Then we will go to  my husbands house to tell him good-bye.

Google Maps says it will take us 8-1/4 hours. I want to leave at 6:30 a.m. That way, with rest stop visits and meals, we should get there by 6 (allowing time for heavy traffic, too). This means no hotel. I was dreading that. My dog barks when other dogs bark, and when he hears someone talking or walking down the hall. 

He's broken 2 leashes at hotels. Always a woman letting her tiny dog run loose and yelling for her dog to come back. My dog gets alarmed when the tiny dog "charges" us and the woman is yelling, and everything goes to h*ll. No dog fights, just an exercise in raising my blood pressure. 

Meanwhile said dog is getting in the way, watching us pack boxes and fill our suitcases, etc. I explained to him what was going on:  Aidan, Mom, Son go bye-bye in car. It sounds odd, but he understands those words. So now he comes to get me so I will let him into the garage. I think he is checking to make sure the car is still there, but who knows? All he does is circle the car. This is a dog who play bows to lawnmowers that are turned off. He thinks they will move so he can bark and chase them. Maybe he thinks if he urges the car, he can go for a ride sooner.

The medium box I packed my books in was super heavy. Turns out the super heavy package my daughter wanted me to mail to her contained books. I never thought of that. I was sure it was some kind of engine or something made of heavy iron or steel.


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Andy did have to go to the vet.  We had a good pix of the type of worm he had, and that one needed to be treated with an injection.  It's not really a problem since he doesn't mind going into his pet taxi, and the vet is only 1 mile from our house.  Any way, Andy is much better now....thank you for asking & caring!


I am going to introduce you to my sister. You two can forge a unique bond over pictures of worms that reside in pets.


----------



## MickaC

What I did just before supper time yesterday…..
A storm was blowing in……watched the temp go down from 30c to 16c in 25 minutes…..down poured for a our half an hour…..someone must have gotten hail, luckily we didn’t here in town.
Not playing in the mud today….maybe sweep down my driveway AGAIN, seems to be a every few days thing, with that Elm tree in the front.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> I don't know how we are going to leave for Mass tomorrow, but we will. I packed a bunch of large boxes. They were heavy, but everything is heavy to me. So I had my son be the judge since he will be carrying them to the car and into the post office.
> 
> They were too heavy. So I put together some medium boxes and we transferred everything into them. Today we are going to WM to pick up my glasses, to the cable company to return their wireless equipment, to the U-Haul store to buy some medium and small boxes, to the grocery to pick up my meds and Tide, and to St. Vincents (maybe 2 trips) to take the stuff I am donating to them.
> 
> After that, finish packing and go to the post office. My son is going to walk Aidan while I sort through his toys. He has every toy he has ever had, and there are a lot my daughter bought for him, as well. It's like carrying coals to Newcastle. He ignores most of them. I don't blame him because they are boring from a dog's point of view. Dogs can see blue and yellow, so I buy him blue and yellow toys. I figure for a dog, it's the difference between a steady diet of b&w TV and color TV.
> 
> Then we will go to  my husbands house to tell him good-bye.
> 
> Google Maps says it will take us 8-1/4 hours. I want to leave at 6:30 a.m. That way, with rest stop visits and meals, we should get there by 6 (allowing time for heavy traffic, too). This means no hotel. I was dreading that. My dog barks when other dogs bark, and when he hears someone talking or walking down the hall.
> 
> He's broken 2 leashes at hotels. Always a woman letting her tiny dog run loose and yelling for her dog to come back. My dog gets alarmed when the tiny dog "charges" us and the woman is yelling, and everything goes to h*ll. No dog fights, just an exercise in raising my blood pressure.
> 
> Meanwhile said dog is getting in the way, watching us pack boxes and fill our suitcases, etc. I explained to him what was going on:  Aidan, Mom, Son go bye-bye in car. It sounds odd, but he understands those words. So now he comes to get me so I will let him into the garage. I think he is checking to make sure the car is still there, but who knows? All he does is circle the car. This is a dog who play bows to lawnmowers that are turned off. He thinks they will move so he can bark and chase them. Maybe he thinks if he urges the car, he can go for a ride sooner.
> 
> The medium box I packed my books in was super heavy. Turns out the super heavy package my daughter wanted me to mail to her contained books. I never thought of that. I was sure it was some kind of engine or something made of heavy iron or steel.


You’re plate is overflowing……will be happy to hear when your drive, move is behind you, and that you’re settled. TAKE CARE.


----------



## Liberty

Going to a favorite local jewelry store to buy grand daughter a birthstone necklace for her 14th birthday.
Taking her and her mom to lunch next week at another favorite restaurant and then to the mall shopping.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:20 walked 2 times back/forth on our driveway after I watered the flower/ plants in our garden
 This morning,I'm taking bus to Kohl's haven't been there since March.I'm looking for blouses,sweaters. Yesterday my friend,Mary & I were suppose to go on our weekly 'road trip' I didn't feel up to it had bad night's sleep,she understood. 
No other plans for the day may sit in the garden this afternoon reading or take another walk


----------



## Sliverfox

I hope to start turning my tomatoes into  spaghetti sauce today.

Would be nice to have a helper,, a price one pays when grand daughters live a distance away.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

WheatenLover said:


> I don't know how we are going to leave for Mass tomorrow, but we will. I packed a bunch of large boxes. They were heavy, but everything is heavy to me. So I had my son be the judge since he will be carrying them to the car and into the post office.
> 
> They were too heavy. So I put together some medium boxes and we transferred everything into them. Today we are going to WM to pick up my glasses, to the cable company to return their wireless equipment, to the U-Haul store to buy some medium and small boxes, to the grocery to pick up my meds and Tide, and to St. Vincents (maybe 2 trips) to take the stuff I am donating to them.
> 
> After that, finish packing and go to the post office. My son is going to walk Aidan while I sort through his toys. He has every toy he has ever had, and there are a lot my daughter bought for him, as well. It's like carrying coals to Newcastle. He ignores most of them. I don't blame him because they are boring from a dog's point of view. Dogs can see blue and yellow, so I buy him blue and yellow toys. I figure for a dog, it's the difference between a steady diet of b&w TV and color TV.
> 
> Then we will go to  my husbands house to tell him good-bye.
> 
> Google Maps says it will take us 8-1/4 hours. I want to leave at 6:30 a.m. That way, with rest stop visits and meals, we should get there by 6 (allowing time for heavy traffic, too). This means no hotel. I was dreading that. My dog barks when other dogs bark, and when he hears someone talking or walking down the hall.
> 
> He's broken 2 leashes at hotels. Always a woman letting her tiny dog run loose and yelling for her dog to come back. My dog gets alarmed when the tiny dog "charges" us and the woman is yelling, and everything goes to h*ll. No dog fights, just an exercise in raising my blood pressure.
> 
> Meanwhile said dog is getting in the way, watching us pack boxes and fill our suitcases, etc. I explained to him what was going on:  Aidan, Mom, Son go bye-bye in car. It sounds odd, but he understands those words. So now he comes to get me so I will let him into the garage. I think he is checking to make sure the car is still there, but who knows? All he does is circle the car. This is a dog who play bows to lawnmowers that are turned off. He thinks they will move so he can bark and chase them. Maybe he thinks if he urges the car, he can go for a ride sooner.
> 
> The medium box I packed my books in was super heavy. Turns out the super heavy package my daughter wanted me to mail to her contained books. I never thought of that. I was sure it was some kind of engine or something made of heavy iron or steel.


That is a lot to accomplish in one day!  Take care and safe travels, @WheatenLover !


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I have some similar to those...


Wait - you have shoes for every occasion?  Color me surprised!  

p.s. I love that you not only have these, but that they're so cute. Your taste in clothing, shoes and home furnishing clearly demands that your possessions aren't merely functional, they must be stylish, attractive and in excellent repair.


----------



## Pepper

Good luck on your move @WheatenLover!  Massachusetts is one of my top most wonderful states in our country!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Wait - you have shoes for every occasion?  Color me surprised!
> 
> p.s. I love that you not only have these, but that they're so cute. Your taste in clothing, shoes and home furnishing clearly demands that your possessions aren't merely functional, they must be stylish, attractive and in excellent repair.


Thank you SS you're very kind... ..yes you're so right,things do have to look nice as well as be functional, and I'm also very good at looking after things. Nothing gets torn, or damaged in this house, never has... unless through accident


----------



## Bella

I'm headed out in a few minutes to get corn, then eggs, and then to the fruit farm to pick up some fresh peaches and blackberries. This afternoon I'm making a peach pie that I'll enjoy tonight with some homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Sassycakes

Has anyone heard me? I have been screaming since last night. My daughter and my husband have been telling me everything I do wrong. I never knew I was soo bad. Being married for over 50yrs I did all the bill paying and never was late. I did all the cooking and cleaning and always did. I ironed 15 shirts a week and they always looked perfect. Yesterday I had a problem with my Amazon account and my husband and daughter said I must have done something wrong. They started yelling at me last night and it continued until a few minutes ago when I found out what the problem was. It seems that my husband made my granddaughter put an app on his phone to get a notice on his phone when something was being shipped and he already was getting notice. So finally they both shut up. I think I should take a nap now.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> Has anyone heard me? I have been screaming since last night. My daughter and my husband have been telling me everything I do wrong. I never knew I was soo bad. Being married for over 50yrs I did all the bill paying and never was late. I did all the cooking and cleaning and always did. I ironed 15 shirts a week and they always looked perfect. Yesterday I had a problem with my Amazon account and my husband and daughter said I must have done something wrong. They started yelling at me last night and it continued until a few minutes ago when I found out what the problem was. It seems that my husband made my granddaughter put an app on his phone to get a notice on his phone when something was being shipped and he already was getting notice. So finally they both shut up. I think I should take a nap now.


 LOTS and LOTS of HUGS for you.
That wasn’t very nice of your daughter or husband.
They have no right treating you that way.


----------



## Jules

Good luck with your big move tomorrow @WheatenLover   Your next chapter begins.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Sassycakes,,, where are you located in PA?

I'll be right over to  knee some a** for you! 

Then I'll draft them into  canning tomatoes  for me.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sliverfox said:


> @Sassycakes,,, where are you located in PA?
> 
> I'll be right over to  knee some a** for you!
> 
> Then I'll draft them into  canning tomatoes  for me.


I lived in South Philly all my life until 2 yrs ago when we moved to Holmes Pa to be near my daughter.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I have blue ones too.. but I only ever wear these water shoes at the beach or at the pool...


I think they make good house shoes, comfy and keep me from slipping on the tile and wood floors. I don't go to the beach or pool anymore.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I think they make good house shoes, comfy and keep me from slipping on the tile and wood floors. I don't go to the beach or pool anymore.


Exactly... I've worn them in the shower when I was between shower mats... I've even worn them to go up the garden on the odd occasion, they've got a good grip...yet they're just like socks..


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> They started yelling at me last night and it continued until a few minutes ago when I found out what the problem was.


The question isn't why they're doing this, it's why do you put up with it?  
People can only walk on you if you agree to lie down.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> I am going to introduce you to my sister. You two can forge a unique bond over pictures of worms that reside in pets.


I'm, I think I'll pass, thank you! LOL

The last time I saw that Andy had worms, I looked them up on Google so that I could tell the Vet what kind of worms he had.  Well, he decided that I didn't know what I was talking about, and gave Andy a broad spectrum (but less effective) treatment.   So, the picture was actually for Andy's benefit, and this time he got the right medication for what he had.


----------



## Trila

It's gone!  My cast was taken off, and I can wash my arm, now!


So much for the good news.  Now for the no so good news.....

The muscles and tendons in my hand and wrist are so out of shape, that if I move even a little bit, everything is sore and achey.   it's like I'm starting all over.

I have a brace that I'm to wear at all times, except while washing.  So, I may as well still have a cast on.  

Also, none of my restrictions were removed.  No pushing, pulling or picking up anything more than/heavier than a toothbrush or fork.

All of these restrictions are to continue for another month.  That is when my next appointment will be.
. . . . . . 

So, for the most part nothing has changed.  Other than being able to wash, I still can't drive, work at the rink, or do anything for 4 more weeks!!!!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> It's gone!  My cast was taken off, and I can wash my arm, now!
> View attachment 236002
> 
> So much for the good news.  Now for the no so good news.....
> 
> The muscles and tendons in my hand and wrist are so out of shape, that if I move even a little bit, everything is sore and achey.   it's like I'm starting all over.
> 
> I have a brace that I'm to wear at all times, except while washing.  So, I may as well still have a cast on.
> 
> Also, none of my restrictions were removed.  No pushing, pulling or picking up anything more than/heavier than a toothbrush or fork.
> 
> All of these restrictions are to continue for another month.  That is when my next appointment will be.
> . . . . . .
> 
> So, for the most part nothing has changed.  Other than being able to wash, I still can't drive, work at the rink, or do anything for 4 more weeks!!!!


I know It’ll be tough for a while yet…..and it’s a pain…..but please have patience so your hand/arm can heal properly.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I know It’ll be tough for a while yet…..and it’s a pain…..but please have patience so your hand/arm can heal properly.


I will do whatever it takes, to help this heal the way it should.  Right now,I'm just kinda bummed.  I guess I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up so soon.


----------



## Jules

@Trila   It must have been a very bad break.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Washed a double load of laundry, ate breakfast and took my walk before 7:30 a.m. Took a couple of naps during the day (seems this is my new "normal" sleep pattern), watched T.V., started drying my clothes much later than usual...around 5:30 and put the ones that go on hangers away. I also played WWF2 and had nice conversations with my BFF and honorary daughter.


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> You’re plate is overflowing……will be happy to hear when your drive, move is behind you, and that you’re settled. TAKE CARE.


Thank you. Hell has frozen over. We are leaving Friday instead because I am not ready, and because I've decided to make it a one day drive. Google now says it is a shorter drive than it was last month; don't ask me why. Once I get the trip started, I am focused on my goal. Luckily the dog and my son are coming, so we will take breaks every couple of hours.

I think my mind is going. I am suddenly so scatter-brained. I put something down and then have to hunt for it. This morning (it's morning to me), I couldn't find my freshly poured cup of coffee. Yesterday, I told my son, "when we go to the grocery store, I want you to remember to buy Tide." He looked at me (not strangely, because this has been going on for 2 weeks), and said, "you just took me there, and the Tide is in the back seat."

At least my son seems to find this amusing, so he's not sticking me into memory care. I'm certain this will go away once I don't have to think of so many things at once. Yes, I've written everything down that I have to do to move, and I took out the multi-page list, and I have actually accomplished most of it. But others also have claims on my time and effort. It is like my life is one big whack-a-mole game. I just want everyone to go away, and leave me to my books and computer games. But no, a Warrior does not do that. Even I am getting bored with the moving topic.

I'm going to start a diary here after I've moved, because I intend to have adventures and to meet a lot of interesting people. Generally, I think people are very interesting - unless they quote Fox Snooze headlines at me (as political arguments).

My cousin has already arranged for me to meet a farmer's cows. He knows that I have always wanted to learn to milk a cow by hand (not machine), and hopefully I can squeeze that into the deal. And maybe the cows will have calves next year and I can bottle feed them. At that point I will keep my big mouth shut, because I already know that calves don't drink their mother's milk, at least not at the dairy farms here. I'm also not going to ask what their destinies are. I already know that, too. I'm going to try not to succumb to an offer to take some raw milk home since I won't know how sterile the facilities are. 

No, I don't have pictures of cows or collect cow knickknacks, or any knickknacks. (Oddly to me, the dictionary doesn't hyphenate this word. It looks like it should be.) And now that I've seen and smelled a pig at Plimoth Plantation, I am not going to want to meet some pigs. That pig was black and had long hair and was worse smelling than a paper mill. I learned that pigs are not all pink and that they do have hair, and that's enough for me.


----------



## WheatenLover

Sliverfox said:


> I hope to start turning my tomatoes into  spaghetti sauce today.
> 
> Would be nice to have a helper,, a price one pays when grand daughters live a distance away.


Are you going to can them? I used to do that; had a huge crop. People called me the tomato farmer because I was trying to grow enough to supply a family of six for one year. It was a lot of hard work, but man, the final product tasted better than anything that can be bought. Did you know you can cook the skins and innards to make sauce, too? I found out about it on the internet, tried it, and it worked. It's due to the pectin in the skin, or something.


----------



## WheatenLover

Pepper said:


> Good luck on your move @WheatenLover!  Massachusetts is one of my top most wonderful states in our country!


It is wonderful in many ways, winter excepted. I lived there for 20 years. And Plymoth Rock is disappointing. It is just a small rock. I expected it to be huge, big enough for the Pilgrims to stand on. It's just a rock in a pit that is surrounded by a fence.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Thank you SS you're very kind... ..yes you're so right,things do have to look nice as well as be functional, and I'm also very good at looking after things. Nothing gets torn, or damaged in this house, never has... unless through accident


You remind me of my mother, in a a really good way. She had excellent taste in clothing, interior decorating, and art. She was still using things we had when I was a kid, and they looked brand new! Including furniture, and table linens. 

Her home was so peaceful and beautiful. Mine was utter chaos when my four kids lived there, plus the dog and husband. My mother enjoyed visiting us, and I always thought it was because she had the run of the house, including the kitchen. My sister would monitor my mother's activities and would not let her use the stove or help herself to anything in the fridge, or eat or drink in the living room. My sister is a PITA to visit. My view was food can be replaced, eat it all if you want to. It's not like my mother had dementia. If anything, she was the neatest person I have known, in every sense of the word.


----------



## WheatenLover

katlupe said:


> Raining this morning. A steady rain and I like the sound of it hitting my air conditioner. I have always loved rain that lasts all day as long as there is no thunder and lightning. I am back on my portable table and comfortable chair for the day. No walking and no other plans. Just take it as it comes.


I always wondered if I would like a metal roof - would the sound of the rain be annoying or would it be soothing. Another plus is that snow apparently just slides right off it -  no need to rake the roof.


----------



## WheatenLover

AprilSun said:


> I know exactly how you felt. You reminded me of myself when I have had computer problems that refused to be fixed. I would try everything in the book to make it work but it would not. After days and days of trying different things, I would finally get it to work and let out a LOUD shout of "Whoo HOO!!!! I did it!!!!!" I was surprised my neighbors didn't call 911 on me but they didn't.


You all are so upbeat! When my computer has a problem it takes days to fix, I consider murdering it. I am relieved when it is fixed, but I still harbor murderous thoughts to be thunk if it ever happens again.


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> It's gone!  My cast was taken off, and I can wash my arm, now!
> View attachment 236002
> 
> So much for the good news.  Now for the no so good news.....
> 
> The muscles and tendons in my hand and wrist are so out of shape, that if I move even a little bit, everything is sore and achey.   it's like I'm starting all over.
> 
> I have a brace that I'm to wear at all times, except while washing.  So, I may as well still have a cast on.
> 
> Also, none of my restrictions were removed.  No pushing, pulling or picking up anything more than/heavier than a toothbrush or fork.
> 
> All of these restrictions are to continue for another month.  That is when my next appointment will be.
> . . . . . .
> 
> So, for the most part nothing has changed.  Other than being able to wash, I still can't drive, work at the rink, or do anything for 4 more weeks!!!!


Geez, that sounds awful, especially as active as you are. I wish I could come and help you. It would be like Bonnie & Clyde, no - Calvin and Hobbes, no - Ant and Dec, no don't go there.

I'll provide all the Good Ideas, and you do the fast talking to get us out of trouble. I can do the second part, too, but it always confuses people. You can make the Ideas sound rational (which, of course, they are to me).


----------



## -Oy-

Likkle Grandson came early this morning and woke me up - my fave way of waking  

After a few hours playing and sitting on my knee watching "Miss Rachael" we're now off to the park.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila and did your arm look like it had shrunk when the cast was taken off? LOL That's what I remember from having a cast on my arm, like my arm got smaller from the cast. So you've got to use a brace for the next month...it's an improvement over a cast, right?

@Sassycakes So _that's_ what all that racket was! Are they bigger than you are? If so, tell them that you can stand on a chair and whack the cr@p outta them with your purse. And don't you ever let them yell at you again. Tell them I said they _may not_ yell at you and not make me come over there and let 'em know where the bear sh!t in the buckwheat. Or how the cow ate the cabbage.

So I have a day off and it's raining pitchforks and hammer handles. Guess I won't be playing in the dirt today.

DD is working away from home this morning so I can't go anywhere. There must be some kinda trouble I can get into without leaving The Hovel. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trila

@Georgiagranny 
My arm looked only a little smaller.  I think it was not as bad as some because at PT for my shoulder, they have me doing weight exercises.  I also do those exercises at home, so I've been working on not losing muscle strength all along.

When my cast came off, I was expecting to be totally grossed out by all of the dead skin on my arm.   I was not disappointed...it was disgusting!!!    I have soaked and washed it a few times so far, and some of the nasty stuff has sloughed off.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Geez, that sounds awful, especially as active as you are. I wish I could come and help you. It would be like Bonnie & Clyde, no - Calvin and Hobbes, no - Ant and Dec, no don't go there.
> 
> I'll provide all the Good Ideas, and you do the fast talking to get us out of trouble. I can do the second part, too, but it always confuses people. You can make the Ideas sound rational (which, of course, they are to me).



*    I'm in!  Let's go!*


----------



## Trila

I'm crabby today.....that should sum it all up!!

I'm having coffee, now.  As the day progresses, I expect (hope?) that I'll start feeling like myself.  I think part of my bad attitude could have to do with the fact that I didn't work on my shoulder at all last night, and because I was so stressed (physically and emotionally) all day yesterday.  My wrist is ok this morning....and I will be, too.  
Just give me a few minutes to get there.


----------



## Trila

Moving is always a big event, and never fun.  You seem to be doing it right, taking one job at a time.  This will all work out in the end.  Just remember to breath once in a while!

If you mail books, "media rate" is cheaper.

Dogs know and understand more than we sometimes give them credit for!  He wants to be sure that when you leave, you don't forget him! LOL

Good wishes for a safe trip!


----------



## Pappy

Need to change the battery in my Ring doorbell. I bought an extra and keep it charged all the time. I have 3 devices that take the same battery.

Daytime bingo at 1:00 pm today and then over to get my wife’s hearing aids adjusted.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Washed a double load of laundry, ate breakfast and took my walk before 7:30 a.m. Took a couple of naps during the day (seems this is my new "normal" sleep pattern), watched T.V., started drying my clothes much later than usual...around 5:30 and put the ones that go on hangers away. I also played WWF2 and had nice conversations with my BFF and honorary daughter.


I honestly wish I could nap during the day without it affecting my sleep pattern at night. If I take 1/2 an hour I will  still be up at 3am.. if I took 2 naps in the day I'd be up for 3 days... barely kidding..


----------



## Sliverfox

Off to see the nurse  practitioner,,,,,,,,.yipee???
Stop  for groceries on way home.

Never did tackle  canning  tomatoes yesterday,,,maybe later today?

Safe Travels @ Wheatenlover


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Need to change the battery in my Ring doorbell. I bought an extra and keep it charged all the time. I have 3 devices that take the same battery.
> 
> Daytime bingo at 1:00 pm today and then over to get my wife’s hearing aids adjusted.


I always have a spare battery fully charged . I have 2 ring doorbells.. so it pays to always have  a third fully charged


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> I always have a spare battery fully charged . I have 2 ring doorbells.. so it pays to always have  a third fully charged


Right you are Holly. I have one ring doorbell, a front and rear camera.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I honestly wish I could nap during the day without it affecting my sleep pattern at night. If I take 1/2 an hour I will end up still up at 3am.. if I took 2 naps in the day I'd be up for 3 days... barely kidding..


Well, that's how this "new pattern" started. I started napping for longer periods during the day and now I'm up literally all through the middle of the night. I'm thinking my biorhythms are reverting back to when I worked the 3pm to 12m shift when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## fatboy

have not done much last few days because of bruised ribs from working on drain pipes underneath kitchen cabinets.one of these days i will be smart enough to pay for someone to do that sort of thing!


----------



## katlupe

Still drinking my morning coffee and working on a new blog post. So fakebook did me a favor by banning me. I am able to write a post daily and was able to fine tune this computer. Next I just might work on the phone though I hate that device. I have never taken to those like I did to the computer. I wish I could just get everyone contact me by email instead of the phone. 

I got sidetracked on one of the documents I could not get to for a whole year. It is my spelling list that I keep on my desktop so I can get to it quick. I put words that I seem to forget how to spell on it. If I have to look up a word more than twice I add it to my list. I am updating it right now. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Marie5656

*Going to my ortho doctor for one last look at my new hip. YAY for me. Won't have to go back for another year*


----------



## Sassycakes

I just realized today's date is August 25th. Today is 29yrs ago since my Dad passed away. I can't believe I didn't know what today's date was


----------



## katlupe

Today I have done a bunch of chores.......vacuumed, took the NuWave apart and cleaned real good, breakfast, washed dishes and skillet and now grinding some coffee beans and then the bunny cage. Not cooking tonight for supper, just some cold meat. Then I will get back to photo editing and working on my blog. Love a day when I get a lot done!


----------



## katlupe

Sassycakes said:


> I just realized today's date is August 25th. Today is 29yrs ago since my Dad passed away. I can't believe I didn't know what today's date was
> View attachment 236174


I am so sorry. I know how you feel. It seems like your parents were just there and all of a sudden they are gone. I remember my mom seeing something and would say she wanted to tell her sister but her sister had died many years before that. I have that feeling often of wanting to tell my parents something I just found out. My father had passed away 10 years ago on the 11th. When I get really distressed I call out to my mother asking her where she is and what should I do? That I need her!! I was lucky to have my father as long as I did, he lived to be 93.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The rain stopped, and I went out for a bit to tie up some climbing roses and clean up the area around DD's fenced-in patio (it used to be space for her dog). The weeds there had just about taken over. They're gone the way of their relatives in the flower garden

It's been gloomy and overcast for days and days, sometimes with rain but most times not. I'm about done with gloomy and overcast, dammit. I want sunshine. Anybody have the email address for Mother Nature?

DH would have turned 84 today. He's been gone since 2009, and I still miss him


----------



## Sassycakes

I just got an email from my oldest grandson about a tattoo he just got. I don't know what his friend meant in the black note on it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

So there I was, sitting on the patio minding my own business when the heavens opened up again. No warning. Thank all that is holy that the patio umbrella was up


----------



## hollydolly

I've done very little today..you'll all be glad to hear... ..it rained until about 2pm then that was the end of that after 9 weeks of drought .. but anyway it kept me indoors.. and I just did some washing.. ( well the washing machine did it )... I mean I wasn't down at the river bashing linens on rocks.. if you know what I'm sayin'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...anyway I digress... other than the laundry, I washed down the doorstep and the front door because the rain tends to make it dirty after a bit of a downpour... ...chatted to my DD about a future date for an outing to Ely Cathedral.. then I made dinner of Mutton Pie and Beans.. watched Court TV for an hour.. and that's been my fascinatingly .. boring quiet day


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> View attachment 236143
> *    I'm in!  Let's go!*


When the two of you team up, we'll all watch out!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I honestly wish I could nap during the day without it affecting my sleep pattern at night. If I take 1/2 an hour I will  still be up at 3am.. if I took 2 naps in the day I'd be up for 3 days... barely kidding..


This is my fate, too, @hollydolly


----------



## Leann

Here it is Thursday already and I don't know how this week went by so quickly. Still waiting for some soaking rain and moderating temps in these parts but the long-term forecast shows neither. Hard to believe it will be September in a week. I wish we could get those two years we lost to COVID back. 

Usual housework today, also did some gardening this morning. The dog and I will go for our sunset walk tonight. Made a spanakopita for lunch/dinner and have plenty leftover so I will be freezing much of it for future meals. S/O doesn't like cooked spinach.

I started a small craft project although I'm not the creative type. I wish I was but my skills are limited, almost non-existent. Just something fun to do for now.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Here it is Thursday already and I don't know how this week went by so quickly. Still waiting for some soaking rain and moderating temps in these parts but the long-term forecast shows neither. Hard to believe it will be September in a week. I wish we could get those two years we lost to COVID back.
> 
> Usual housework today, also did some gardening this morning. The dog and I will go for our sunset walk tonight. Made a spanakopita for lunch/dinner and have plenty leftover so I will be freezing much of it for future meals. S/O doesn't like cooked spinach.
> 
> *I started a small craft project although I'm not the creative type. I wish I was but my skills are limited, almost non-existent. Just something fun to do for now.*


Another similarity between the 2 of us Sista...  good luck with whatever you;re attempting

..we got rain today.. after 9 weeks.. of near drought conditions, and it was barely enough to wet the ground... and more hot weather forecast for the rest of the week.. I'm fed up with it.. I want  more rain, and cool weather..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Leann and @hollydolly I hear you both. I'm fed up with maybe-it's-summer-and-maybe-it's not. Too much rain. Too little rain. Too hot. Too humid. Just _*too*_.

Whatever this season is supposed to be or supposed to have been, I'm done and ready for fall. It would be nice to have just sunny, dry and cool-ish days. Cool-ish here would be between 75-80F. Nights about 60-ish would be heavenly. 

There's mold everydamnwhere. There's moss everywhere else. Mosquitos, fleas. Enough!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Leann and @hollydolly I hear you both. I'm fed up with maybe-it's-summer-and-maybe-it's not. Too much rain. Too little rain. Too hot. Too humid. Just _*too*_.
> 
> Whatever this season is supposed to be or supposed to have been, I'm done and ready for fall. It would be nice to have just sunny, dry and cool-ish days. Cool-ish here would be between 75-80F. Nights about 60-ish would be heavenly.
> 
> There's mold everydamnwhere. There's moss everywhere else. Mosquitos, fleas. Enough!


Oh no, we don't have Mould anywhere.. and NO Mozzies or Fleas ( why do you have fleas ) ? ...and the moss only comes when we get lots of rain...


----------



## Marie5656

StarSong said:


> I pay little to no attention to_ sell b_y or _best by_ dates because they're set pretty much arbitrarily by food companies. No government oversight or guidelines. If I found 2015 Jell-O in the back of my cabinet, I'd open the packet and taste a bit on my finger. If it tasted fine, which it almost certainly will, I'd use it.
> 
> https://www.thekitchn.com/how-long-does-jello-last-243926


*Fun Jello fact...it was "born" the next town over from me. So, there is that. LOL

*


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly When it rains, it rains buckets, and the mosquitos find standing water to breed in. Even when it's sunny, it's way too humid. And a relatively warm winter last year contributed to a dandy flea season. Heck...we don't even have a dog anymore. I get more flea bites when working in the garden than I do from mosquitos.

Anyway, I'm tired of it. Tired of trying to keep up with the weeding/deadheading, tired of mowing, tired of lawn fungus. 

Pfffft.

When January rolls around remind me of my August whining!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes I know about Mozzies.. we get them in Spain.... we get some really nasty ones there... but I  never heard about having fleas except on an animal..ewwwww.... ...

I personally can't wait for Autumn.. I just want cool temperatures...


----------



## Sliverfox

Got 7 pints of tomato sauce made.

Now to clean up the mess.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly About fleas...they will attack any warm-blooded animal. Humans are warm-blooded.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly About fleas...they will attack any warm-blooded animal. Humans are warm-blooded.


yes I know but I thought you had to be in contact with a flea ridden animal.. or at least where a flea ridden animal has been


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> When January rolls around remind me of my August whining!


Okay, will do.

Well, maybe not!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm in the Boston area (Westborough) now (since last night).  I miss the drivers in Buffalo, within just a couple minutes of getting on the Massachusetts Turnpike I found that the drivers here are awful (weaving in and out of traffic at high speed, so I suppose in one way that is highly skilled but I hate it, so to me they are awful drivers).

I love the kitchen in my hotel suite, this is the first one that has kitchen cupboards that I can reach into without standing on tiptoe and stretching.  Also it seems really clean, but I still plan to wipe everything down with sanitizing wipes/sprays, as soon as my energy level recovers from the drive.  

I had no idea that New York and Massachusetts had a lot of giant hills, there were a few times coming down steep grades around long curves with beautiful (but kind of scary to me) drops and views that I felt like I must have accidentally gone to Colorado (Rocky Mountains).

Infuriatingly the hotel chain has increased their pet fee from $175 to $435 for a one month stay.  So now I need to adjust my budget plan to try to fit in three to four thousand more dollars for this upcoming year of travel.  Either that or I need to try other hotels and/or airbnb, but that would require a bunch more flexibility than I feel I can spare.  Just moving every month and learning to navigate around new areas uses up all my emotional resources (I felt on the verge of tears today just trying to find my way to the grocery stores -- Google Maps decided to save me sixty seconds of traffic time by routing me through a lot of back streets with left turns at intersections that didn't have traffic lights, ugh  It was the first time on the feedback step that I chose the frowny face and selected 'bad route').  Though perhaps a different hotel chain would turn out to be awesome.  

Tomorrow I have only very tiny goals, I will go find a gas station, and then figure out how to get to the local commuter train station and see if they have any parking spots -- some reports on the internet say the lot is totally filled up by 7:30 AM, but those are pre-Covid posts, so maybe fewer people are commuting and/or maybe they will have added more parking spots.  Anyway I want to scope it out before I commit money to a ticket for the Boston Hop On Hop Off bus.  Hope to do that tour as soon as I figure out how to get downtown.


----------



## PamfromTx

I've spent hours on messaging (FB), texting and phoning peeps about our meeting our cousins for the first time.  Somehow I got stuck with all of the planning.  I am tired already.  My cousins from San Jose, California will be here on the 2nd of September.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I've spent hours on messaging (FB), texting and phoning peeps about our meeting our cousins for the first time.  Somehow I got stuck with all of the planning.  I am tired already.  My cousins from San Jose, California will be here on the 2nd of September.


How many are visiting, Pam ?


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> The rain stopped, and I went out for a bit to tie up some climbing roses and clean up the area around DD's fenced-in patio (it used to be space for her dog). The weeds there had just about taken over. They're gone the way of their relatives in the flower garden
> 
> It's been gloomy and overcast for days and days, sometimes with rain but most times not. I'm about done with gloomy and overcast, dammit. I want sunshine. Anybody have the email address for Mother Nature?
> 
> DH would have turned 84 today. He's been gone since 2009, and I still miss him


I understand how you feel.  I lost my Dad in '09....and I still miss him.  Hugs to you!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> When the two of you team up, we'll all watch out!


Want to join us?!!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> How many are visiting, Pam ?


2


----------



## Sliverfox

Was up early after 6 a.m.
Have had my coffee,, should take the  dog out,,,he's gone back to bed.

Hubby wants to go to the county  fair  today.
So far I'm not excited about that,,,,must  be getting old?

Yesterday while in grocery store  I saw the lady who is one  day younger  than me.

She   just  has 'aged' so much more than last time I saw her!


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's sunny.. It's the start of the last Bank holiday weekend of the year and the one where most people try to get away for a few days before the school start back again. It usually means local places are quiet while the motorways and the beaches are packed out...

I'm probably staying home today with my continued rest of my Ribs... but tomorrow I will have to go out, I've run out of eggs, and almost run out of milk... something that rarely ever happens..

I will have to  Vac today..I haven't done it for 3 days.. so I must do it.. ..


----------



## -Oy-

Today is beer day  I'm catching the train down to my old hometown this afternoon. My old fave real ale/ craft beer bar has a 40 beer "Dank Holiday Weekend" beer festival on Fri-Mon. So I'll be there from late afternoon until someone pours me onto a train home. The bar is in the old railway arches under the railway station so that's convenient! Hoping to catch up with some old pals too


----------



## Pepper

My son & grandson are coming over today.  We will go to a park, play a few hours, come back here, have lunch, take a short nap while son goes grocery shopping.  Haven't seen them for two weeks, they were on vacation.


----------



## Jackie23

Went to Costco and Walmart yesterday, it was a long day.
Today will be a day to catch up on house chores and rest.


----------



## Mizmo

Today will b a different kind of day for me.

Got a friend coming for a visit. She is bringing her sick laptop.
In my early days with W98 I used to help seniors with email and easy stuff like that.
Her laptop is  W10 and I have macOS now for 6 years  but do remember my days with W10 so we will have some fun while I scrounge the net looking for  solutions to her problems.

Naturally  we will stop for coffee, cookies  and chitchat at least twice ...maybe even a glass of wine ...well after the laptop is up and running again of course
cheers


----------



## WheatenLover

Leaving tomorrow. Yesterday was an "if anything can go wrong it will" day.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> yes I know but I thought you had to be in contact with a flea ridden animal.. or at least where a flea ridden animal has been


Nope. The first summer I lived in this house, the yard was full of fleas. My dog has never been bitten by a flea, but it was very annoying for the rest of us. I guess the very cold winter that followed took care of them.

The only times I've been bitten by mosquitoes in the last 33 years, I was visiting Atlanta. There were  tons of them, and they all loved me..


----------



## Jules

There are also sand fleas.


----------



## Jules

The only planned thing for today is to make a Greek Salad, now that I’ve got all the ingredients.  During a wakey period in the night, I started wondering if any of the tomatoes are ripe enough.  

I missed the morning stretch when temperatures are cool enough for walking.  I don’t deactivate the security alarm until DH is awake; he needs the sleep.


----------



## MickaC

It’s Friday…..never start any new projects on Fridays.
Just did my usual cleaning chores……had a pick up for an item sold……Micki, my Corgi, goes for her bath at 11:30.
My groomer has to watch the weight she picks up because of her back……so I’ll lift her into the bath…..go back to lift her out…..to put her in the drying kennel…..then go back to lift her onto the grooming table. Then go back when she’s done.
My groomer not supposed to lift anything 25lbs or more……Micki is on the border line…..don’t mind doing the lifting for her.
All I have to say is…..Micki going for a bath?……so until it’s time to go, she’s glued by the door.


----------



## katlupe

I am taking an easy day today. Don't feel so great. Making breakfast and then just going to watch YouTube for awhile.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> Nope. The first summer I lived in this house, the yard was full of fleas. My dog has never been bitten by a flea, but it was very annoying for the rest of us. I guess the very cold winter that followed took care of them.
> 
> The only times I've been bitten by mosquitoes in the last 33 years, I was visiting Atlanta. There were  tons of them, and they all loved me..


In case things are different at the new house, my dogs take a heartworm medicine that has a flea treatment in it.  This is Texas and there are fleas everywhere but not on my dogs, not in the house and I treat the yard as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I rested myself all this week, and today, I did loads... ( don't shout at me,) hopefully I won't pay for it tomorrow, but if I do then so be it.. but things had to be done. I vacc'd upstairs and down... 

I  cut back the branches of the trees that were brushing the side of the house.. . I cut back the Ivy on the brick shed .. swept all that up... 

Chatted to my ex on whatsapp for a while.. ( that's the first husband my DD;s dad).. he's just recovered from Prostate cancer.. and has C.O.P.D  , scanned in some photos to my computer of his late mother who died when dd was 16.. and sent them to him , he'd didn't even know I had them, so he was happy to have them

Put a tint on my hair and had a shower.. this evening, then got dressed and drove down to Aldi in the dark..to get milk, eggs, & bread.. and ended up with Grapes , Bananas, Butter , Potato Salad, Coleslaw , Bacon , several bottle of  Orangeade..  and some frozen fish.. as well. I figured if what I;d done today was going to cause me problems tomorrow ,  and I have to stay home then I may as well get everything I need tonight..


----------



## jet

just back from beer night out,well oiled,


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well I rested myself all this week, and today, I did loads... ( don't shout at me,) hopefully I won't pay for it tomorrow, but if I do then so be it.. but things had to be done. I vacc'd upstairs and down...
> 
> I  cut back the branches of the trees that were brushing the side of the house.. . I cut back the Ivy on the brick shed .. swept all that up...
> 
> Chatted to my ex on whatsapp for a while.. ( that's the first husband my DD;s dad).. he's just recovered from Prostate cancer.. and has C.O.P.D  , scanned in some photos to my computer of his late mother who died when dd was 16.. and sent them to him , he'd didn't even know I had them, so he was happy to have them
> 
> Put a tint on my hair and had a shower.. this evening, then got dressed and drove down to Aldi in the dark..to get milk, eggs, & bread.. and ended up with Grapes , Bananas, Butter , Potato Salad, Coleslaw , Bacon , several bottle of  Orangeade..  and some frozen fish.. as well. I figured if what I;d done today was going to cause me problems tomorrow ,  and I have to stay home then I may as well get everything I need tonight..


@hollydolly

Girlfriend! What am I gonna do with you? 

I hope you're going to have a do-nuthin' day tomorrow!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Girlfriend! What am I gonna do with you?
> 
> I hope you're going to have a do-nuthin' day tomorrow!


I hope I dont have to, tbh, Pinks... I'm fed up staying home, so I'm praying I can get out tomorrow. It;s going to be sunny, it's the last holiday weekend of the year.. ..however if I;ve done too much today and I'm in pain tomorrow, I;ll just have to accept it..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I hope I dont have to, tbh, Pinks... I'm fed up staying home, so I'm praying I can get out tomorrow. It;s going to be sunny, it's the last holiday weekend of the year.. ..however if I;ve done too much today and I'm in pain tomorrow, I;ll just have to accept it..


I hope you're up to getting out tomorrow. If you _must_ be active, I'm sure you are being mindful of how you are moving.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I hope you're up to getting out tomorrow. If you _must_ be active, I'm sure you are being mindful of how you are moving.


Oh I am... but I do want to get out tomorrow if I can. I do find driving any real distance causes a lot of pain, so if I do get out tomorrow, then when I get home I might be in pain, in which case I'll stay home again for a few days, but at least I've got the trees and Ivy  cut back so I don't have to be concerned about them for a while.. and a good thorough Vaccuming throught the house with the Miele .. so for the next week I'll only use the lightweight cordless vac when needed..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jules said:


> There are also sand fleas.


Yes! They are one of the reasons I say that Florida was never intended for human habitation. The other is the gators!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@WheatenLover Are you really gonna leave tomorrow?

Well then. I worked. We were supposed to get a truck from the warehouse on Tuesday night. Some other store got it. Then our stuff was supposed to be delivered Wednesday night. Nope. So last night the stuff that went to the wrong store was delivered. And the Wednesday night delivery was made along with last night's truck. That is to say, we got three nights worth of deliveries last night. Yup. I worked. Supervisor worked even though Friday is his day off. The bakery manager from another store came to ours to help out. Our student was there. We all worked our little behinds off.

All that stuff and no croissants ! No croissants. Far and away the biggest seller in the bakery. We are selling from an empty wagon. Actually, we aren't selling because we can't sell what we don't have.

Tomorrow's another day. 

This afternoon DD and I went to Home Depot's garden center. Some plants followed us home. Funny how that happens every time we go there. Then we _had_ to visit Lowe's garden department where I found allium bulbs. Gotta get 'em when I see 'em because they don't last long. Iris bulbs...three of them each in a different color. Those things cost _*$5 each*_. Guess I'll have to ask DD to take out a second mortgage so I can get more. _*$5.*_ _*Each.*_ Those things damned well better bloom in the spring and be spectacular! If not? I may be compelled to throw myself off a cliff.

Part of our visit to Lowe's included sashaying through the clearance section where there are often real bargains to be had. Sure enough, we found gomphrena plants for $1 each that merely wanted to be adopted and loved so I adopted two. They've already been planted.

Now I'm gonna go forage for food in my kitchen. There must be something edible...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Almost forgot to mention that even though nobody provided an email addy for Mother Nature, my loud and long complaints about the rain and gloom must have reached her. The sun came out today and has stayed out (knock wood!). It's beyond hot and humid, but the sun is out and might even stay out for the next couple of days. Imagine!


----------



## Marie5656

*Went out and sat outside with some of the girls.  And one doggie.  It was fun. Not too hot out.  Came in because the others were coming in to watch the Bills game on TV.*


----------



## Sliverfox

Went to the  fair,, walked around.
Hubby got to look at the tractors & some of the cattle.

just as we left about 1 the skies opened up & poured  down  rain.
At home  didn't look rain reached here.


----------



## Leann

MickaC said:


> It’s Friday…..never start any new projects on Fridays.
> Just did my usual cleaning chores……had a pick up for an item sold……Micki, my Corgi, goes for her bath at 11:30.
> My groomer has to watch the weight she picks up because of her back……so I’ll lift her into the bath…..go back to lift her out…..to put her in the drying kennel…..then go back to lift her onto the grooming table. Then go back when she’s done.
> My groomer not supposed to lift anything 25lbs or more……Micki is on the border line…..don’t mind doing the lifting for her.
> All I have to say is…..Micki going for a bath?……so until it’s time to go, she’s glued by the door.


Haha @MickaC ...same with my dog.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> In case things are different at the new house, my dogs take a heartworm medicine that has a flea treatment in it.  This is Texas and there are fleas everywhere but not on my dogs, not in the house and I treat the yard as well.


My dog takes Bravecta and Sentinel. I think I spelled those right. They work great!

The fleas in my yard here, and in Boston, came from large dogs the people that lived here before me had. In Boston, we moved right before my daughter was born. I came home and the house was infested with fleas. We, the kids, and the cats moved to a hotel until the fleas could be eradicated and it was safe for the kids to go home.

The previous owners had had 3 very large dogs who stayed in the basement. Obviously, they weren't well cared for. Same with the people who lived in this house briefly, and that was five years, for 9 months, before I moved in. I have not seen wild fleas in the yard before, anywhere I've lived.


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Yes! They are one of the reasons I say that Florida was never intended for human habitation. The other is the gators!


And the flies. We were in Sanibel, and my mother wanted to take a long walk on the beach. I was up for that, and we walked about 5 miles. Those biting flies were swarming, and I promised myself to stay out of south Florida in June. I had over 80 bites!


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Yes! They are one of the reasons I say that Florida was never intended for human habitation. The other is the gators!


If anyone invites you on a swamp tour, in a boat, in S GA, do not go. Those swampy place are full of gators and water moccasins that hang from tree limbs over the water and can fall in the boat. This is my husband's experience when he was dating a woman I call The Mountain Goat. She was up for anything, and the surprising thing was that my husband went on all sorts of adventures with her. These adventures sounded dangerous to me.

The Mountain Goat was from Scandinavia, and I think she was much more used to outdoor adventures than anyone I actually know.


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> It’s Friday…..never start any new projects on Fridays.
> Just did my usual cleaning chores……had a pick up for an item sold……Micki, my Corgi, goes for her bath at 11:30.
> My groomer has to watch the weight she picks up because of her back……so I’ll lift her into the bath…..go back to lift her out…..to put her in the drying kennel…..then go back to lift her onto the grooming table. Then go back when she’s done.
> My groomer not supposed to lift anything 25lbs or more……Micki is on the border line…..don’t mind doing the lifting for her.
> All I have to say is…..Micki going for a bath?……so until it’s time to go, she’s glued by the door.


We spell the word groomer because the dog hides if he hears it. He hates baths, but loves water. Swimming in lakes, playing in the hose, etc., are his favorite summer activities. No shampoo allowed; I tried that once.

It used to take 3 people, all grown, to give him a bath. He is an escape artist.


----------



## WheatenLover

We are leaving Sunday, no matter what.

The problem is that I think I can do more in a given amount of time than I can actually do. I work steadily for 1-2 hours, and I am completely depleted of energy, and take a nap for 4-6 hours. Instant sleep, literally. I am totally out of steam.

The other problem is that pacing oneself is for other people - it is advice I often give, but do not take. I just keep going until I can't any more. The length of time I can keep going now is very short, and that is frustrating.

My cousin is sympathetic, not mad. I have an action plan that will work. When I've moved, I will begin an exercise program, and eat more often. I think being practically bedridden for so long has not helped. I also think that perhaps what I was already doing every day until I decided to move, is what I am reasonably capable of doing. It just seemed like so little was accomplished, compared to my former years. So I am going to get into fighting shape, full steam ahead.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> We are leaving Sunday, no matter what.
> 
> The problem is that I think I can do more in a given amount of time than I can actually do. I work steadily for 1-2 hours, and I am completely depleted of energy, and take a nap for 4-6 hours. Instant sleep, literally. I am totally out of steam.
> 
> The other problem is that pacing oneself is for other people - it is advice I often give, but do not take. I just keep going until I can't any more. The length of time I can keep going now is very short, and that is frustrating.
> 
> My cousin is sympathetic, not mad. I have an action plan that will work. When I've moved, I will begin an exercise program, and eat more often. I think being practically bedridden for so long has not helped. I also think that perhaps what I was already doing every day until I decided to move, is what I am reasonably capable of doing. It just seemed like so little was accomplished, compared to my former years. So I am going to get into fighting shape, full steam ahead.


How long is the drive ?


----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning folks... Busy day today, first thing I must do is cut the grass, it's been a few weeks since I cut the grass...

Then this afternoon, we are heading to Ottawa for the afternoon, where the family is meeting at Lorie's family home all her life. Her Dad passed a few years ago, and her Mom has sold the home. It closes on Wednesday, and the entire family is gathering at the home to talk about the days growing up there, When Lorie and her sisters got married, had kids, you know life stuff... 61 years they were in that house... And then have a toast for her Dad... Going to be a GREAT day!


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> How long is the drive ?


8 hrs. 15 min to 9.5 hours with no stops. We stop, of course. Me, to walk around to prevent thrombosis, the dog to *not* go to the bathroom, and my son, to get food.


----------



## Pappy

7 am here and I’m thinking of all the little things that need doing. I have quite a list but as I’m looking it over, that one I can eliminate, do that one Monday, have not got the tools to fix that one and no time for that one, so I just ran out of things to do…Darn it. 

. 

I forgot. Today I put together my world famous chicken and veggies crock pot dinner. That one we will enjoy tonight.


----------



## Trila

-Oy- said:


> Today is beer day  I'm catching the train down to my old hometown this afternoon. My old fave real ale/ craft beer bar has a 40 beer "Dank Holiday Weekend" beer festival on Fri-Mon. So I'll be there from late afternoon until someone pours me onto a train home. The bar is in the old railway arches under the railway station so that's convenient! Hoping to catch up with some old pals too


I have to admit that it sounds interesting....even for a though I'm not much of a "beer" person.  . I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> If anyone invites you on a swamp tour, in a boat, in S GA, do not go. Those swampy place are full of gators and water moccasins that hang from tree limbs over the water and can fall in the boat. This is my husband's experience when he was dating a woman I call The Mountain Goat. She was up for anything, and the surprising thing was that my husband went on all sorts of adventures with her. These adventures sounded dangerous to me.
> 
> The Mountain Goat was from Scandinavia, and I think she was much more used to outdoor adventures than anyone I actually know.


.....ok, now I want to go on one of those swamp tours!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> We are leaving Sunday, no matter what.
> 
> The problem is that I think I can do more in a given amount of time than I can actually do. I work steadily for 1-2 hours, and I am completely depleted of energy, and take a nap for 4-6 hours. Instant sleep, literally. I am totally out of steam.
> 
> The other problem is that pacing oneself is for other people - it is advice I often give, but do not take. I just keep going until I can't any more. The length of time I can keep going now is very short, and that is frustrating.
> 
> My cousin is sympathetic, not mad. I have an action plan that will work. When I've moved, I will begin an exercise program, and eat more often. I think being practically bedridden for so long has not helped. I also think that perhaps what I was already doing every day until I decided to move, is what I am reasonably capable of doing. It just seemed like so little was accomplished, compared to my former years. So I am going to get into fighting shape, full steam ahead.


Your plan sounds good.  Hang in there.  Remember one step at a time!


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I am doing today yet. Right now having coffee and starting a new blog post. I have published one every day since I am not wasting my time on that social media site. Today I plan on updating some older posts as well. Back when I started it you had to use smaller pictures. Need to remove affiliate links also since I resigned from all affiliate programs. Cannot make any extra money or my rent will go up. Don't want that to happen because the extra money might come in one month and then not till a year later. Or not ever again. Hard to get them to change your rent every month due to that little bit of extra money you got. 

Hope you all have a great Saturday!


----------



## katlupe

WheatenLover said:


> If anyone invites you on a swamp tour, in a boat, in S GA, do not go. Those swampy place are full of gators and water moccasins that hang from tree limbs over the water and can fall in the boat. This is my husband's experience when he was dating a woman I call The Mountain Goat. She was up for anything, and the surprising thing was that my husband went on all sorts of adventures with her. These adventures sounded dangerous to me.
> 
> The Mountain Goat was from Scandinavia, and I think she was much more used to outdoor adventures than anyone I actually know.


That sounds like the part of FL I grew up in! One mile from the St. Johns River. We had a swamp behind our house that had those water moccasins hanging out of the trees. My brother would take a row boat out there and shoot the snakes out of the trees. How my parents allowed him to do that I do not know! At the time I didn't think anything of it, though I did not go out on the boat with him. I did build a hut made of palms in the thick woods and sit in there for hours writing story books. How come I never got bit by a rattlesnake I do not know.


----------



## Furryanimal

Lazy day watching tv sport


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> We spell the word groomer because the dog hides if he hears it. He hates baths, but loves water. Swimming in lakes, playing in the hose, etc., are his favorite summer activities. No shampoo allowed; I tried that once.
> 
> It used to take 3 people, all grown, to give him a bath. He is an escape artist.


My guys all love to go get their baths and get all pretty.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Well, right now I'm responding to your question...WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Sassycakes

So far most of today I have been watching videos of Dick Clark's bandstand when it aired in Phila. I saw my friend Frank and remembered when he took me there. If you went to a Catholic school you had to cover your uniform so I covered mine. We had a terrific time that day.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> 8 hrs. 15 min to 9.5 hours with no stops. We stop, of course. Me, to walk around to prevent thrombosis, the dog to *not* go to the bathroom, and my son, to get food.


I'm a little concerned given your previous post about only being able to work for a couple of hours max.. before having to sleep for 4-6 hours... Driving as you know is extremely tiring... and if you're very tired after 2 hours.. what are you going to do ?.. a 15 minute quick kip in the car isn't going to cut it..


----------



## Pepper

Tried to go to the Library, but once again it is closed due to lack of working air conditioning.  AND, it is a designated 'cooling center!'   So, I foraged through old books on my shelves that I haven't read and am going to try "Worlds of Arthur" by Guy Halsall.  It's non-fiction.  Hope my addled brain can handle non-fiction.  I don't buy books anymore as I have no more room for them in my apt.  I rely on the library.  Quite mad at NYC for this closure.  This city is overwhelmed.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> I'm a little concerned given your previous post about only being able to work for a couple of hours max.. before having to sleep for 4-6 hours... Driving as you know is extremely tiring... and if you're very tired after 2 hours.. what are you going to do ?.. a 15 minute quick kip in the car isn't going to cut it..


I will go to a hotel, and resume the trip the next morning. I can't pull over in a rest stop and sleep because then I'd be driving in the dark, which I absolutely cannot do.

Driving longer distances has not made me tired in the past, and I hope that continues.


----------



## hollydolly

Been a really hot day today... Started off cloudy, roads were jammed solid this morning because of the last bank holiday weekend for the year.. and everyone making their way to the coasts or the airports..

Took me  an hour to cover a 10 minutes  drive on the motorway.. however it all cleared away by mid-day and the roads were empty... something you just never see in the UK 

Went over to drop some donations at the Charity shop. It's huge, like a big box store, but they were full up with donations , they couldn't take any more ..so I had to put them back in my car for another day. From there I went over to meet my friend who has a boat moored near ours .. 










and we went to  the pub and had some lunch... and a drink...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Tried to go to the Library, but once again it is closed due to lack of working air conditioning.  AND, it is a designated 'cooling center!'   So, I foraged through old books on my shelves that I haven't read and am going to try "Worlds of Arthur" by Guy Halsall.  It's non-fiction.  Hope my addled brain can handle non-fiction.  I don't buy books anymore as I have no more room for them in my apt.  I rely on the library.  Quite mad at NYC for this closure.  This city is overwhelmed.


you wanna stick a note through their door saying... London manages to open Libraries with no AC when its 90 degrees..  why can't you ?


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> .....ok, now I want to go on one of those swamp tours!


No, not a tour, exactly. Boat rental or some such.

I'll go on the swap tour with you. I'll drive, you be the bait. No worries; I drive boats really fast.

Unfortunately, you'll be stuck with no escape. If you jump out of the boat, the alligators will be waiting.  And in the boat, there I'll be!


----------



## Jules

The weather has changed.  All of July and until now it was usually in the 30s/90s and no rain.  Everything was brown and crisp.  Cool winds and some rain arrived last night.  Now the weather is pleasant for walking.  Put on a few steps and popped in a store to buy some coverup for my black eye, the one that is vulnerable after so many operations.  This is the second time in a few months.  It doesn’t hurt, just causes a few people to take a quick second peek.  Lots of boring chores do this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

hollydolly said:


> Been a really hot day today... Started off cloudy, roads were jammed solid this morning because of the last bank holiday weekend for the year.. and everyone making their way to the coasts or the airports..
> 
> Took me  an hour to cover a 10 minutes  drive on the motorway.. however it all cleared away by mid-day and the roads were empty... something you just never see in the UK
> 
> Went over to drop some donations at the Charity shop. It's huge, like a big box store, but they were full up with donations , they couldn't take any more ..so I had to put them back in my car for another day. From there I went over to meet my friend who has a boat moored near ours ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we went to  the pub and had some lunch... and a drink...


HollyDolly, thanks so much with providing the pictures,looks like you had a good day,weather was nice as well Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk around 6:10 was wearing my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark out,went to local convient store to buy local paper When I came back watered the flowers/ plants in garden,was refreshing out temp was 63
On my mid morning walk went over to  Marcia&Dave's to drop off article, have a visit with her,hubby was on his way to Cleveland to visit his mom.eldest son,Dave had taken new family pup'Tage' for a walk. When they returned, Tage was running around wanted to play,he did recognize me. He saw my cap {which says' I Love Dogs, Its Humans  Who Annoy Me}  on my knee thought it was a toy I quickly snatched it away. He jumped on the sofa ,calmed downed a bit.I sat next to him rubbing his neck,back as he put his head on my arm,looked at me with those adorable brown eyes. I was in heaven ,when I got up to leave he licked my ear&nose. I have a few scratches forgetting he has sharp paws.Marcia, son Alexei&I started to take him for a walk until I crossed the street to go home. I turned around he kept looking at me, told him to 'be a good boy'  he wagged his tail


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I'm just staying in the hotel.  I did the dishes.  I've got all my commonly used dishes put away in the cupboards, and my clothes are out of the suitcase and put away in the dresser drawers.  

I renewed a prescription online, it is the first time I used my Part D's prescription website so they will need to contact the doctors office to get a prescription (but the site at least knew what I take because I'd filled it at a regular pharmacy back in Nebraska).  The earliest date in the range of expected delivery dates is 4 days after I run out of pills.  I'm not sure if I should take a half a pill a day when I get to my last 4 to eke it out until it might be delivered, or just not worry about missing several days.  It is a low dose blood pressure medicine, I don't suppose it would hurt to miss several days of it.

My daughter has Covid.  By the time she got a positive test she was starting to feel better, so hopefully she will get well soon.  She had a fever and chest pain as well as a sore throat and headache.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I loaded and ran the dishwasher, did some financial stuff, put away the items my son brought for me from Costco, which involved rotating stock. I finally figured out how to download music from the now Apple Music (formerly iTunes) in light of their new configuration. I also finished putting away some laundry, played my obligatory WWF2 game and have been trying to catch up with posts here on the forum.


----------



## katlupe

Watching it get light out while I drink my coffee. Today I will most likely work on my computer finishing what I started yesterday. Trying to understand the new music program so I can put music on a mp3 player.


----------



## WheatenLover

The dog crate won't fit in the car. We spent 2 hours last night trying to get it in. We can get it in, folded, but there isn't enough room to pop it up. The car's dimensions are 1/2" too short side to side to put it in after it has been popped up. The car's interior roof is about an inch too short to pop it up. Otherwise it fits.

I thought I'd packed the dog's seat belt harness, but I found it in the stuff I'd set aside to carry in the car. What is missing? The yellow plastic piece that prevents the dog from being able to instantly unlatch the seatbelt whenever he chooses. I know where that went. My daughter's boyfriend visitor decided to organize things, including the dog's stuff. I found out about it after it happened. I'm sure he found the seatbelt doohickey and tossed it. It is not with the other dog stuff, and it is certainly not anywhere else, especially where I kept it. This $11 thing was yellow plastic, and not in its packaging. Probably looked like junk.

Did I think about checking to see if the crate fit in the car before now? Of course! I can't lift it. I asked my son multiple times and he said he'd do it. Then he forgot. And he actually did forget. Autism spectrum.

My good friend and landlord came over at 11:30 pm (past his bedtime; he is 78). He came to tell me that I couldn't leave today because I am obviously exhausted. He's afraid I'll fall asleep at the wheel. I told him he is right. He is coming today to see if he can get the dog crate in the car.

He just bought a new Suburu Outback. He was driving his 2016 Outback. He offered to trade cars with me. I said who is getting the better end of that deal? He said he was. My car is a 2019 Crosstrek, which cost $30K, and for which I was offered  $30K for last month by a dealer. My car is worth about $10K more than his. But the crate fits in it.

My son and I don't like the idea of taking a hit to get an older car. My friend/landlord is a guy who doesn't get rid of his cars because he is attached to them. So he trades-in nothing.

We would never leave the dog behind. The trouble is that dog is a problem in the car unless he can be restrained. Also, keeping him loose in the car is not good, in case we get in a wreck. He could be killed.

Other than that, I spent 8 hours engaged in moving activities yesterday. One 1/2 hour nap. The son spent a lot of time asking me why we had to take all this stuff. All this stuff! Please, I'm moving a household. Well, why do you need the all these files? Just ditch them. Just take your clothes and the dog and let's get out of here. He is totally clueless. I have explained over and over and he still doesn't get it.

The $$ signs roll around in my head. I had to buy about 80% of the stuff in this house when I moved in, and bought some unused stuff right before I found out I had cancer.. A $170 folding iron bookcase. A $200+ food processor. Pots and pans. Three sets of mattresses and box springs. Furniture. Area rugs. Lamps. Tables. Baking equipment. Draperies for the entire house. Etc.

I know it's all a sunk cost, but it is also stuff I will never be able to buy again, if things continue as they are. My son has no clue about how much things cost. He has never lived on his own. He has no clue about buying high quality items that will last for decades, vs. buying the cheapest thing possible.

Before he absconded with all my money, he asked me multiple times why I needed rugs, curtains, etc. Why? Because he lives in his head and thinks material things and his surroundings are not important and are a waste of money. He is currently learning Spanish. That is important!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> No, not a tour, exactly. Boat rental or some such.
> 
> I'll go on the swap tour with you. I'll drive, you be the bait. No worries; I drive boats really fast.
> 
> Unfortunately, you'll be stuck with no escape. If you jump out of the boat, the alligators will be waiting.  And in the boat, there I'll be!


Wait!  What?!!! . I'm the bait?!!!!   We probably need to rethink your plan!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> The dog crate won't fit in the car. We spent 2 hours last night trying to get it in. We can get it in, folded, but there isn't enough room to pop it up. The car's dimensions are 1/2" too short side to side to put it in after it has been popped up. The car's interior roof is about an inch too short to pop it up. Otherwise it fits.
> 
> I thought I'd packed the dog's seat belt harness, but I found it in the stuff I'd set aside to carry in the car. What is missing? The yellow plastic piece that prevents the dog from being able to instantly unlatch the seatbelt whenever he chooses. I know where that went. My daughter's boyfriend visitor decided to organize things, including the dog's stuff. I found out about it after it happened. I'm sure he found the seatbelt doohickey and tossed it. It is not with the other dog stuff, and it is certainly not anywhere else, especially where I kept it. This $11 thing was yellow plastic, and not in its packaging. Probably looked like junk.
> 
> Did I think about checking to see if the crate fit in the car before now? Of course! I can't lift it. I asked my son multiple times and he said he'd do it. Then he forgot. And he actually did forget. Autism spectrum.
> 
> My good friend and landlord came over at 11:30 pm (past his bedtime; he is 78). He came to tell me that I couldn't leave today because I am obviously exhausted. He's afraid I'll fall asleep at the wheel. I told him he is right. He is coming today to see if he can get the dog crate in the car.
> 
> He just bought a new Suburu Outback. He was driving his 2016 Outback. He offered to trade cars with me. I said who is getting the better end of that deal? He said he was. My car is a 2019 Crosstrek, which cost $30K, and for which I was offered  $30K for last month by a dealer. My car is worth about $10K more than his. But the crate fits in it.
> 
> My son and I don't like the idea of taking a hit to get an older car. My friend/landlord is a guy who doesn't get rid of his cars because he is attached to them. So he trades-in nothing.
> 
> We would never leave the dog behind. The trouble is that dog is a problem in the car unless he can be restrained. Also, keeping him loose in the car is not good, in case we get in a wreck. He could be killed.
> 
> Other than that, I spent 8 hours engaged in moving activities yesterday. One 1/2 hour nap. The son spent a lot of time asking me why we had to take all this stuff. All this stuff! Please, I'm moving a household. Well, why do you need the all these files? Just ditch them. Just take your clothes and the dog and let's get out of here. He is totally clueless. I have explained over and over and he still doesn't get it.
> 
> The $$ signs roll around in my head. I had to buy about 80% of the stuff in this house when I moved in, and bought some unused stuff right before I found out I had cancer.. A $170 folding iron bookcase. A $200+ food processor. Pots and pans. Three sets of mattresses and box springs. Furniture. Area rugs. Lamps. Tables. Baking equipment. Draperies for the entire house. Etc.
> 
> I know it's all a sunk cost, but it is also stuff I will never be able to buy again, if things continue as they are. My son has no clue about how much things cost. He has never lived on his own. He has no clue about buying high quality items that will last for decades, vs. buying the cheapest thing possible.
> 
> Before he absconded with all my money, he asked me multiple times why I needed rugs, curtains, etc. Why? Because he lives in his head and thinks material things and his surroundings are not important and are a waste of money. He is currently learning Spanish. That is important!


----------



## Sliverfox

@ wheatenlover,, even if you get the  wire(?)   dog  crate in car, will it stay up?
We bought a used   hard plastic   pet carrier  for our Boston Terrier to travel in.

Ended up using  just the bottom of it  for traveling .
When we   get to our son's  I  put the top back on so it becomes  his safe place to sleep in.

Travel safe.

Keep us updated .


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Wait!  What?!!! . I'm the bait?!!!!   We probably need to rethink your plan!


You're cuter. We have to charm the wildlife.


----------



## WheatenLover

Sliverfox said:


> @ wheatenlover,, even if you get the  wire(?)   dog  crate in car, will it stay up?
> We bought a used   hard plastic   pet carrier  for our Boston Terrier to travel in.
> 
> Ended up using  just the bottom of it  for traveling .
> When we   get to our son's  I  put the top back on so it becomes  his safe place to sleep in.
> 
> Travel safe.
> 
> Keep us updated .


Oh yeah, it will stay up. I looked up dog crates last night. They are all the same dimensions for a large crate, pretty much. He would fit into a smaller one like a sardine in a can. I've had a hard plastic crate before - made for airline travel, for my collie. It was larger than the wire crate and I gave it away when the collie died.

I'm going to check them out right now. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## MickaC

Today, showers off and on today.
Will do inside stuff…..give the floors a good going over, getting sold items together for pick up today…..a little filing to do…..might do some window shopping at Walmart, and Wayfare….see what else I can find to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Doing..Nothing today.. or very little because I was out driving the last 2 days, and of course it's taken it's toll on me with regard the pain... However it's a little overcast today.. and everyone is away so I'm sitting here in my little office with the windows open and it's just silent.. barely a car passing by, because most people have gone away on holiday or at least for the weekend..being the last Public Bank Holiday weekend of the year and just before the children return to school, and the chaos begins again...so it's blissfully quiet..

I've dusted downstairs... and  emptied all the rubbish bins.. .

Had to climb on a small ladder to reach the top of the built in triple  wardrobe in the spare room to reach a box where I keep my stationary.. to pack up some photos to send to some relatives.. I don't know why I keep it so high when I use it often, so I'm going to swap it to a lower shelf and put the box on the lower shelf up at the top.. but I have to do that tomorrow, just let me rest my ribs today..

Then I have some bookends which have very soft wood surrounds and I managed to scratch them quite noticeably,  so I fixed them using a black marker, ..can;t notice it now I hope..











Then I potted my big plant.. ( Umbrella Tree )... into a new Rattan Basket.. which I really love..







..  It's 2 pm..so that might be all I do today.. we'll see  how the day goes and if the pain in my ribs subside.. so far I've not taken a painkiller, so that's a good sign..


----------



## fatboy

need to get back to working on kitchen drain pipes   just have to bear the pain with ribs and shoulder    needs to get done! will take more breaks this time


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> You're cuter. We have to charm the wildlife.


LOL!  I think that I just learned that I need to watch my back!


----------



## StarSong

Our two older (7 & 10) grandchildren spent the night last night and will be leaving in a little while.  They're always fun.  

Came across a container of costume jewelry from my mom - who died 7 years ago.  (Most of her jewelry was real, so the costume and junk was shunted aside.) Sorted it out for trash and donation. None of it is my taste which is undoubtedly why I never saw fit to go through it before.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> Oh yeah, it will stay up. I looked up dog crates last night. They are all the same dimensions for a large crate, pretty much. He would fit into a smaller one like a sardine in a can. I've had a hard plastic crate before - made for airline travel, for my collie. It was larger than the wire crate and I gave it away when the collie died.
> 
> I'm going to check them out right now. Thanks for the idea!


Well, now I am going to have nonstop worry until we hear from you. In my case, I would have to get the two littles medicated for that long of a car trip.  The big boy is more than happy to sit up front with me and navigate, he does not mind the seat belt. It cracks me up when people are checking him out.  It is like a double take, he looks like a black bear, hence his name Bear Bear. Please let us know when you arrive or when you take a break!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Well, now I am going to have nonstop worry until we hear from you. In my case, I would have to get the two littles medicated for that long of a car trip.  The big boy is more than happy to sit up front with me and navigate, he does not mind the seat belt. It cracks me up when people are checking him out.  It is like a double take, he looks like a black bear, hence his name Bear Bear. Please let us know when you arrive or when you take a break!!


yes I have to admit to being a tad concerned myself...


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Our two older (7 & 10) grandchildren spent the night last night and will be leaving in a little while.  They're always fun.
> 
> Came across a container of costume jewelry from my mom - who died 7 years ago.  (Most of her jewelry was real, so the costume and junk was shunted aside.) Sorted it out for trash and donation. None of it is my taste which is undoubtedly why I never saw fit to go through it before.


Some costume jewelry is quite collectable and worth much more than we think.  You should do some research before you let it go!!


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Some costume jewelry is quite collectable and worth much more than we think.  You should do some research before you let it go!!


This isn't that type.  More like beads, Christmas pins, etc.  If it has more value than I guess, the cancer charity that its going to is more than welcome to the extra income.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> This isn't that type.  More like beads, Christmas pins, etc.  If it has more value than I guess, the cancer charity that its going to is more than welcome to the extra income.


I just treasure some of my Moms, MIL and relatives.  They were important to them so they are important to me.


----------



## Jules

@WheatenLover   Buying that replacement yellow do hickey is the cheapest and safest option.  

Get a good rest before your long trip.


----------



## Leann

Got up early to water parts of the lawn that have been re-seeded after having been dug up for some underground work. Had breakfast, brushed the dog, did usual housework (made the bed, vacuumed, put the trash out, etc.), worked on some possible travel plans for next year. Later today I'm going to vacuum seal some food then freeze it then take the dog for a nice walk. Low key day.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> I just treasure some of my Moms, MIL and relatives.  They were important to them so they are important to me.


To explain - my mother and in-laws were very important to me.  All of their stuff, not so much.  In any event, it wasn't their style to burden others with possessions they loved but subsequent generations of family don't care for.  Nor would I want to do that to my children.  

Between my siblings and I, along with our children, we have many beautiful items - plus quite a bit of beloved, fun kitschy stuff - from my mother's home. She had an extensive collection of beautiful jewelry that was shared among her children and grands. Costume jewelry was offered, as well. 

If DH & I don't purge possessions from our parents,  that job will fall to our children. Our own stuff will be plenty for them to deal with when we pass, we certainly don't want to stick them with the job of parsing through items from earlier generations. 

These costume jewelry pieces are worth a few dollars each, at most, and have already been offered to, and declined by, our children. Better to have strangers enjoy some of Mom's possessions than have them sit in boxes in my house, unused and unloved.


----------



## Sassycakes

So far today and even yesterday before I go into any site on the computer they say my password doesn't match my user name. I keep them all written down so I don't make a mistake, but it's been happening over and over again.


----------



## Mr. Ed

*Sunday went to church, wife & I took pastor his wife out to Bob's Barbecue. Afterward pastor and wife showed us the house they are working on for retirement. Currently at home resting. I get tired easily *


----------



## Remy

I'm tired today. Yesterday I went to stepfather's to continue clearing out boxes of my mother's stuff. That was day 2. I thought we would tackle the bedroom closet, but no. It was stuff cleared out of the hall closet and yes, the back bathroom. That filled my car for a trip to PAWS thrift. The bedroom closet could take several more trips.

My stepfather asks me why I'm tired all the time. He doesn't get and will never get it. I can't stand going through that stuff. I mean does he not understand I don't want to. That this is something I do not enjoy? He's said when I'm gone, you'll have to go through it all anyway. I've already known that and I won't even get a nice word from my brother.

Since he had covid, he finally agreed to release my mother's stuff which he brought over here and has kept. He has told me he was afraid of my mother. But he won't acknowledge how we must have felt as children. The disconnect is real.


----------



## katlupe

I worked on it all day..........but I managed to get all my mp3 files from Amazon onto my computer and then FINALLY onto my mp3 player. The problem was the mp3 never showed up as a removable media so I couldn't find it. I don't really know what I did but all of sudden there it was! Now I have music I can take with me. 

Rabbit must be beginning to understand that cutting his claws is good for him. I did some this morning and sat him in the computer chair and he was pretty calm for a change. Usually he acts like I am torturing him. 

Making chicken right now for my supper. Already cleaned the bunny cage.


----------



## Jules

Sassycakes said:


> So far today and even yesterday before I go into any site on the computer they say my password doesn't match my user name. I keep them all written down so I don't make a mistake, but it's been happening over and over again.


When you type your passwords, can you make them visible to see if you’re typing in the correct thing?


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> To explain - my mother and in-laws were very important to me.  All of their stuff, not so much.  In any event, it wasn't their style to burden others with possessions they loved but subsequent generations of family don't care for.  Nor would I want to do that to my children.
> 
> Between my siblings and I, along with our children, have many beautiful items - plus quite a bit of beloved, fun kitschy stuff - from her home. She had an extensive collection of beautiful jewelry that was shared among her children and grands. Costume jewelry was offered, as well.
> 
> If DH & I don't purge possessions from our parents that job will fall to our children. Our own stuff will be plenty for them to deal with when we pass, we certainly don't want to stick them with the job of parsing through items from earlier generations.
> 
> These items are worth a few dollars each, at most, and have already been offered to, and declined by, our children. Better to have strangers enjoy some of her possessions than have them sit in boxes in my house, unused and unloved.


I really understand as I have been thru similar situations.  I just wanted to off er advice in case you had not experienced this before.  Some are quick to let go of family treasures in times of grief without knowing why relatives have kept certain things. I have some cookware that I could not afford now. double clad stainless steel.  I have cast iron with 50 plus years of seasoning. I have some nice expensive knifes. I had to save and plan for those. Anyone who spends time in the kitchen should have some good knifes.  I have solid pieces of furniture made from real wood.  I use these things everyday, if my son and his wife decide not to keep them, I am okay with that.  I do tell them what things are here so they at least know of the value when they sell them.  I tell them about everything in the china cabinet, where it came from, who it belonged to, why I have it. Those are generational stories that should go forward IMO.


----------



## Sliverfox

Put a load of laundry in,, since  we are back from Flea Market.

Hot water tank's pilot light  went  off some time .
I noticed  hot water wasn't  hot last night.

So this lot is a test load.


----------



## Blessed

My hot water heater (gas) is about twelve years old now.   I have not had any problems with it.  I have been thinking about if it should be replaced.  I had to get a new one twelve years ago.  Can't forget it, woke up to a mess of water in the master bath and bed the morning of MIL funeral.  I am the kind of pass it on person, MIL had hers go out the same way, morning of FIL funeral.  

Anyway, my question is should just go  a head and replace it?  Should I get the standard water heater or invest in a tankless hot water heater?  Appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Sliverfox

I wrote the  date  we bought this  gas hot water heater, Jan.,28,2021.
The pilot light is not working!

@Blessed,,,, keep it!


----------



## Blessed

Sliverfox said:


> I wrote the  date  we bought this  gas hot water heater, Jan.,28,2021.
> The pilot light is not working!
> 
> @Blessed,,,, keep it!


They are warranteed for 10 years, I am worried about the flooring if it busted in the night or I was not home when it happened. I do have home insurance but would have a 3500 deductible. It would be cheaper to replace it have it ruin the flooring.

If the pilot light is not working, you should have it checked.  That is a serious thing, it should be under warrantee,  Contact the company that installed it right away!!!


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> @WheatenLover   Buying that replacement yellow do hickey is the cheapest and safest option.
> 
> Get a good rest before your long trip.


It has to be ordered, so not time. The good news is that my friend/landlord and I got the dog crate in the car. It only took 1.5 hours!


----------



## MarciKS

I was playing video games. Got an email from Hulu about some program suggestions. Gonna give the series Stitchers a try.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> Well, now I am going to have nonstop worry until we hear from you. In my case, I would have to get the two littles medicated for that long of a car trip.  The big boy is more than happy to sit up front with me and navigate, he does not mind the seat belt. It cracks me up when people are checking him out.  It is like a double take, he looks like a black bear, hence his name Bear Bear. Please let us know when you arrive or when you take a break!!


You are really sweet! 

I am not leaving until Tuesday. I cannot keep telling my cousin one more day, so I've graduated to two days. 

Not only that, but I've totally broken rule #1:  If your boss asks when you can have something done, give a date that is beyond your expectations. That way, when you are early or on time, the boss is happy, and you look good. This rule worked a lot better when I had projects due for work and the court was the boss. That's because I knew how much time to set aside for each part of a case, and I just set aside 1.5 times that.

My kids tell me I always underestimate the time a personal task will take.  Well, yeah, ever since I had them! I wholeheartedly want my kids to have children, so they can see the other side of the coin.


----------



## Sliverfox

@WheatenLover ,,,lots of elbow  grease?
Sweat, blood ,& tears.

Again      SAFE   TRAVELS


----------



## Blessed

I understand, you can't go until you have everything done. Since you have not left yet, it might be a good idea to get a sedative for the dog.   It will make the drive easier for both of you.


----------



## jujube

It's just not fair!  When Aphrodite lolls around naked in a clamshell, she's a "goddess" and a "perfect example of classical art" but when *I* do it, I'm "drunk" and "banned from the Aquarium".  Hmmmmphhh......


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> It's just not fair!  When Aphrodite lolls around naked in a clamshell, she's a "goddess" and a "perfect example of classical art" but when *I* do it, I'm "drunk" and "banned from the Aquarium".  Hmmmmphhh......


Is there something you want to tell us about one of your recent adventures, @jujube, or are we better off remaining in the dark?


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> Is there something you want to tell us about one of your recent adventures, @jujube, or are we better off remaining in the dark?


It's a facebook meme LOL!


----------



## jujube

StarSong said:


> Is there something you want to tell us about one of your recent adventures, @jujube, or are we better off remaining in the dark?



Well, it *would* be best done in the dark.......



MarciKS said:


> It's a facebook meme LOL!



I doubt anyone on here thinks I actually did it. 

  For one thing, I'm not sure there is a clamshell big enough for my goddess-super-sized heinie to loll around in....

For another, as creaky as I am, once I got in there, I'd never get out. They might as well close the top and toss me back.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> I understand, you can't go until you have everything done. Since you have not left yet, it might be a good idea to get a sedative for the dog.   It will make the drive easier for both of you.


He doesn't need one. He will be fine. He has soft blankets, a pillow, a bully stick, and a few hidden treats in his crate. He can see out all the windows, and my son will pay attention to him. I stop at rest stops every couple hours so we can walk around. He is really good on long trips.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from my walk. At 8:30ish, the rocket is preparing to go to the moon and everyone down here is excited about it. Hope to get a video from my front yard.

Think I’ll take the little lady out to lunch today. Need to pick up a few grocery items too. Have so much to do outside but will wait until it gets a bit cooler.


----------



## Chet

Playing it by ear today. Nephew coming over and we talked about a walk at the park but it'll be hot and humid so it may not be wise.


----------



## Trila

I had a can of tomato paste leak in my cabinet.  So besides my usual morning activities, I get to take everything out of the cabinet and clean it.  Oh, happy day! (sigh)


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> I had a can of tomato paste leak in my cabinet.  So besides my usual morning activities, I get to take everything out of the cabinet and clean it.  Oh, happy day! (sigh)


How does a can of tomato paste leak? Were the sides bulging? Be sure to wear gloves and wash your hands thoroughly in case botulism has paid you a visit.


----------



## StarSong

Taking care of our infant grandson today and will be bringing him to his doctor appointment in a few hours.  Our DIL's school starts back up this week, so we'll be watching the baby three days most weeks.  He's a cutie-pie!  

It's gloriously cool this morning so I opened the house and set up the fans to bring in the 65° air. (I was up by 4:00 AM. Don't ask.) Starting tomorrow through Sept 7th our forecast shows triple digits every day, so the AC will be cranking. To avoid adding even more pressure on our utility company, I run laundry before 7 AM and the dishwasher after 10 pm. Hoping there will be no blackouts or brownouts.  

September is always beastly hot and this year seems to be falling right in line.   

Did some much-needed grocery shopping yesterday. Yikes on the slow but relentlessly upward price trend on virtually EVERYTHING in the store.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> I really understand as I have been thru similar situations.  I just wanted to off er advice in case you had not experienced this before.  Some are quick to let go of family treasures in times of grief without knowing why relatives have kept certain things. I have some cookware that I could not afford now. double clad stainless steel.  I have cast iron with 50 plus years of seasoning. I have some nice expensive knifes. I had to save and plan for those. Anyone who spends time in the kitchen should have some good knifes.  I have solid pieces of furniture made from real wood.  I use these things everyday, if my son and his wife decide not to keep them, I am okay with that.  I do tell them what things are here so they at least know of the value when they sell them.  I tell them about everything in the china cabinet, where it came from, who it belonged to, why I have it. Those are generational stories that should go forward IMO.


Thanks for this, Blessed.  

DH & I were executors for our parents' estates and distributed what we could among their children, grandchildren, friends, plus friends of their children, and friends of their grands.  

My mother's house was 3500 square feet with loads of fully packed storage space.  DH's parents' house was at least 2500 SF when out buildings were taken into consideration.  Mom lived in that house for 45 years and my in-laws were in theirs over 65 years.  All of DH & my parents died within 4-1/2 years, and all were in their 90s.  Both sets had WAY more possessions, good and not-so-good, than their relatives desired or could absorb.


----------



## WheatenLover

My son decided a good use of our time was to spend a couple hours picking out a playlist for me for the trip. He knows I can't remember song titles and artists, but I know I like a song when I hear the beginning of it. We started out with him going to a 70s playlist, which is too confining. I ended up with a good mix of jazz, country, rock, and other stuff (genre unknown). Now the playlist is 2 hours long. I think he intended to make a 4 hour playlist, but I was tired of listening to snippets of music. I want happy music when I'm driving. 

The one song he dislikes and I love is _Smoke on the Water_. That's didn't make it either.  He thinks the music is over done, whatever that means. He also refused to put _What Does the Fox_ Say on there. He sighed over that one. My kids seem to have inherited the music gene from my mother and my husband. 

I wonder if recognizing music and not being able to put it together with the artist and title is a learning disability. I well remember how hard Music Appreciation was in college. The prof would play songs, and we'd have to write down the composer and the song title. I spent many hours listening to music at home so I could pass the tests. I ended up with a B, but ended up spending enough time to make several A's, not just one!


----------



## katlupe

Just made three batches of Keto Chow for ice cream for the next three days (not for today has to sit for 24 hours in the freezer). Hadn't made any in about a week. Just lazy I guess. Thinking about making breakfast. Sonny is coming over later to take me to the store. Other than that and working on a new blog post, I expect to have a quiet day.


----------



## Sliverfox

SIGH,,just when canning  tomato season hits  the hot water  heater quit!
Hubby did call the manufacturer phone number that was on the tank.

It under a 5 year warranty,, yaa.
Not  so yaa   is they won't be able to get parts & install them till mid week.

Another pain in the   butt is  dealing with an abandoned mobile home that  was vandalized  2 weeks ago.
Its on our land  but we don't  have legal title to it.

Next on phone list was to make an appointment   with ortho doctor  for  hubby.
He  sees him  8 /31  @ 9:30.

Trying to get him in to have  x-rays before appointment is another hurdle    clear.

Anyone want to come  over  & make lunch  for us?

Just realized we need a Good  restaurant   in our small town.
Yeah ,,we have couple  that  have been  here awhile ,, but we need  something  different .


----------



## hollydolly

It's the Bank Holiday Monday... last one of the year, so everywhere is on Sunday opening hours today.. 10-4pm.. I wasn't going to go out until tomorrow, then I realised that this will be the quietest day on the roads until next year.. so I went over to the next town to buy some Emerald Green towels and bath mat.. and then into North London to collect some grocery staples.. and go to M&S and buy another Top like the one I bought last time, before they sell out...

The roads were just as empty as I've ever seen them since Covid lockdown so it was almost a pleasure to drive.. everyone is clearly still away . The Children return to school on Thursday so the great homecoming will be tomorrow and Wednesday.. and from now until Christmas everywhere will be very busy..


----------



## Leann

WheatenLover said:


> He doesn't need one. He will be fine. He has soft blankets, a pillow, a bully stick, and a few hidden treats in his crate. He can see out all the windows, and my son will pay attention to him. I stop at rest stops every couple hours so we can walk around. He is really good on long trips.


Best of luck with your travel. I hope all goes well.


----------



## WheatenLover

Leann said:


> Best of luck with your travel. I hope all goes well.


Thank you. Now leaving Wednesday, until miraculously the house is spotless before then. I want to leave it like it was when I moved in.


----------



## jujube

We're getting ready for hurricane season.   Lay in some candles...check.....dust off the 12-year-old cans of Spam.....check.....buy some beer....check.....

We do have a generator this year, thank goodness.  My sister put in a whole-house generator in her home and gave us her portable genny.   It's big enough to run the fridge and a couple of fans so bring it on!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:20 it was 73 with a slight breeze,humid. When I came back watered the plants/flowers in garden
I've mentioned in other posts I've always call my list of Canopy of Neighbors  members on Mon mornings been doing it from home for almost 2 1/2 yrs,lately I'm getting tired of doing it this way. When I talked to the members this morning, mentioned   I'll be calling every other Mon, fine with them.I left messages with the 4 I couldn't  talk to. 
Afterwards, I did my long walk 6 blocks to local grocery store, Price Right, for a few items, went next door to UPS store bought 2 books of Stamps, took the bus home. It was really humid when I got back 45 min later,breezy had no  energy for afternoon walk,been sitting in my livingrm with fan
Tonight I'll watch on ESPN opening day of U.S. Open Tennis Championship,Serena Williams will be the featured match,her last time probably playing in a Grand Slam tournament. I feel sorry for her opponent,Danka Kovinic who knows the crowd will not be rooting her side in this match


----------



## Georgiagranny

Has anybody seen my motivation? I can't seem to find it anydamnwhere.


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> Has anybody seen my motivation? I can't seem to find it anydamnwhere.


Yes !!!!!   I saw it on the corner of 64th and Tupper Street……think it was hitch hicking a ride.


----------



## Georgiagranny

MickaC said:


> Yes !!!!!   I saw it on the corner of 64th and Tupper Street……think it was hitch hicking a ride.


Trying to run away from home. Again!

This is serious, yanno? I get home from work with good intentions. Then I sit down with some iced coffee and the next thing I know, my good intentions are in the wind, and the afternoon is spent sitting on my como ce llama.

Tomorrow is a day off, and I need it badly. Maybe my motivation will return after nobody is willing to pick up a hitchhiker so some tidying up can be done in the garden.


----------



## Leann

Aside from the usual housework and gardening, I gave the dog a bath today. On a scale of 1 to 10, she is about a 2 in terms of tolerability. She's double-coated so just getting her fur wet enough to apply shampoo takes a while, then I wash her coat three times because she fidgets so much then the final rinse off followed by towel drying then blow drying. It's a process but she's clean and fluffy now until next week when we'll go through the process again.


----------



## MickaC

Leann said:


> Aside from the usual housework and gardening, I gave the dog a bath today. On a scale of 1 to 10, she is about a 2 in terms of tolerability. She's double-coated so just getting her fur wet enough to apply shampoo takes a while, then I wash her coat three times because she fidgets so much then the final rinse off followed by towel drying then blow drying. It's a process but she's clean and fluffy now until next week when we'll go through the process again.


Our fur kids always look so nice after their bath……what breed of dog is she……may I ask why you bath her so often…..weekly?


----------



## funsearcher!

Prepping my vegetables for the snacks and meals this week. More likely to eat them is they are already cleaned. This way I only have one bag for composting.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I think I must be leaving my motivation behind when I clock out at work. If we ever get another pair of hands in the bakery, I'm gonna ask to work just four days a week or shorten my work days from six hours to five. Maybe both? As much as I want to be out in the world with lights and people, I'm so tired when I get home that there's nothing much left of me to get anything done around The Hovel and precious little done in the garden.

I hate to admit it, but yanno? I'm kinda old to be working so many hours at a job that's so physically demanding. I do get tired and often don't even feel like reading on the forum, much less posting. There's a nap almost every afternoon.

DS and his husband are coming to visit on Thursday and bringing their drone to video my garden. Garden isn't in its prime, but it will be handy to have the video in the spring to remind me what I planted where, and I'll be able to see what I did and didn't like about the placement of annuals and exactly where the perennials are before they break ground.

And now I'm gonna hit the hay because tomorrow's a day off, and I wanna get out in the garden before it's too hot to play in the dirt.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> How does a can of tomato paste leak? Were the sides bulging? Be sure to wear gloves and wash your hands thoroughly in case botulism has paid you a visit.


Thanks for the advice!  I have some very old canned food on the shelf.  I think that the can just rusted through.  The problem is that I used to buy certain foods to keep as stock items.  Then Dio and I got older, and we just don't eat like we used to.  So the canned food was bought, then forgotten about.

Since I can only use one hand it takes me forever to get anything done.  So it took me all day to empty the cabinet, wash everything down, go through the cans of food, and reload the cabinet with the cans that I'm keeping.  Now that it's done, I'm happy that I got it cleaned out...obviously, it needed it!  I don't buy stock items anymore, so I don't expect this problem to happen again.


----------



## Trila

MarciKS said:


> I was playing video games. Got an email from Hulu about some program suggestions. Gonna give the series Stitchers a try.


I never heard of Stitches, so I had to look it up.  It sounds interesting. If I can stream it for free I will give it a try, too.

I just finished watching White Collar....loved it!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> My son decided a good use of our time was to spend a couple hours picking out a playlist for me for the trip. He knows I can't remember song titles and artists, but I know I like a song when I hear the beginning of it. We started out with him going to a 70s playlist, which is too confining. I ended up with a good mix of jazz, country, rock, and other stuff (genre unknown). Now the playlist is 2 hours long. I think he intended to make a 4 hour playlist, but I was tired of listening to snippets of music. I want happy music when I'm driving.
> 
> The one song he dislikes and I love is _Smoke on the Water_. That's didn't make it either.  He thinks the music is over done, whatever that means. He also refused to put _What Does the Fox_ Say on there. He sighed over that one. My kids seem to have inherited the music gene from my mother and my husband.
> 
> I wonder if recognizing music and not being able to put it together with the artist and title is a learning disability. I well remember how hard Music Appreciation was in college. The prof would play songs, and we'd have to write down the composer and the song title. I spent many hours listening to music at home so I could pass the tests. I ended up with a B, but ended up spending enough time to make several A's, not just one!


Music is a MUST in my world....it makes everything better!   I hope it helps you on your drive!


----------



## mrstime

We have spent the last 3 days getting to know our new baby, a darling 6 week old kitten. S/he is absolutely  adorable, and amazingly she is already litter trained. We figured s/he should stay with mom a couple of weeks, but the guy wanted rid of her. He had 9 kittens so I suppose I would feel the same way. We fell in love with her the minute we saw her picture. S/he's black with white whiskers, white on her chest and each paw tip is white. Her name is Ebony.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Has anybody seen my motivation? I can't seem to find it anydamnwhere.


. Nope!  Not here!


----------



## Leann

MickaC said:


> Our fur kids always look so nice after their bath……what breed of dog is she……may I ask why you bath her so often…..weekly?


She's a mixed breed, part American Eskimo, part terrier. Her coat is white and thick. She LOVES to roll in anything that smells to high heavens or is muddy. This is only an issue in the summer, thus the reason for the frequent baths.


----------



## Teacher Terry

*I went to visit my friend in assisted living for a few hours, picked up a few things in the grocery store and at 7pm took the dogs for a walk. *Sorry about the dark font. It’s been hot so have to walk once it starts to cool off.


----------



## MarciKS

Trila said:


> I never heard of Stitches, so I had to look it up.  It sounds interesting. If I can stream it for free I will give it a try, too.
> 
> I just finished watching White Collar....loved it!


It's Stitchers not Stitches. Hope you can find it. It's kinda cool. This chick is like going to college I think? And she has some kind of thing with her brain. Anyway, they decide to see if she can get into the minds of the deceased before their brains vaporize to get into their memories to find out who killed them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up and all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. Gonna reheat some biscuits and gravy that we brought home from a visit to Cracker Barrel the other day, make the bed, dress, clean Maggiecat's litter box. By then it'll be daylight and I can head to the garden.

On today's agenda is spraying the cannas to try to defeat the leaf rollers and spraying the roses to make the aphids go away. Then I'm gonna cut the iris back, plant those three $5 iris bulbs, move a couple of day lilies, and if I haven't run out of steam yet, transplant some sunpatiens that are blocking my view of other flowers. 

If I can get it all done before it's too hot, there are nasty tall weeds in the side yard that I want to get rid of forever so will attempt to kill them with a healthy dose of 30% vinegar so that nothing will ever grow there again. Here's hoping I don't meet up with any copperheads while I'm poking around!

@Trila Now that your cupboards are all cleaned out, how about zipping on over here and doing mine?

What's everybody else up to?


----------



## WheatenLover

Trila said:


> Music is a MUST in my world....it makes everything better!   I hope it helps you on your drive!


It will. Happy music makes a good mood even better, at least for me.


----------



## WheatenLover

Clean, pack things going in car, refill spice jars & pack, Goodwill, trash/recycle bins filled & out, fill car w/gas, buy paper towels and an XL cup of coffee, groom dog, and maybe mail a box or two to my cousin, return the cable company's internet stuff. 

My son thinks we have tons of space in the car - the cargo area is big and empty Mom.  No son, it is tiny and has a big dog crate in it now.


----------



## MickaC

Leann said:


> She's a mixed breed, part American Eskimo, part terrier. Her coat is white and thick. She LOVES to roll in anything that smells to high heavens or is muddy. This is only an issue in the summer, thus the reason for the frequent baths.


I don’t blame you for her weekly baths. Sounds like she’s a beautiful girl.
It’s a good thing my corgi, Micki, doesn’t live and run loose on a cattle farm…..I think she would spend a lot of time rolling in cow pies…..there’s a certain weed in the back yard, which Is hard to control, it doesn’t smell nice, she loves it to roll in. .


----------



## Liberty

Going to the endo doc for a consult on which tooth might need to be pulled.  My dentist couldn't tell on the xrays which one so he sent me higher up..lol.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sigh,, another  day on the  'nut'  farm.

I got  husband set  up to get his shoulder  x-rayed , I thought he was going to get it done this morning.
"No, I have a meeting at  10 , don't want to keep the people waiting." 

Some how I get the feeling  that rest of today is  going to be going  downhill.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Up and ready to enjoy 3 days off.  Youngest son is coming for a visit, I’m not sure what all we’ll get up to but I’m looking forward to him being here .  Tomorrow I have a trim scheduled at the beauty parlor (at this late date it’s more of an intervention ) 

I talked to my daughter this AM about the job/grandchild situation, getting everything out on the table and establishing boundaries — not that she would intentionally walk all over me but let’s get it out and be on the same page from the get-go.  This Is Hard For Me but I did it .


----------



## MickaC

Seems to be a daily job lately…..getting houseguests who are over staying their welcome to leave.
 Got rid of another one this morning……off to fly heaven to join his buddies. .


----------



## hollydolly

I had a visitor this morning.. I hate when people just call round, especially when I've not long got up, and I'm not properly dressed and my hair is a birds' nest etc.. and I've barely had a cuppa tea.. but it's doubly worse when you haven't seen them for 30 years, and they just drop by..... arrgggh... so of course I'm apologising for looking like something the cats' dragged in.. very uncomfortable.. ask them to take a seat while I get dressed etc.. and of course they're saying '' don't be silly you look fine''.. and of course I don't and then in the meantime I've got to make them coffee.. and so on while dashing around making sure everything is presentable..... jeeezus.. god help me from long lost friends who knock because they were passing.. how about a text at the very least !!


----------



## Colleen

Getting 14 new windows replaced in the house  YAY! We ordered them in April and they finally came in. At least they will be done before winter


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I had a visitor this morning.. I hate when people just call round, especially when I've not long got up, and I'm not properly dressed and my hair is a birds' nest etc.. and I've barely had a cuppa tea.. but it's doubly worse when you haven't seen them for 30 years, and they just drop by..... arrgggh... so of course I'm apologising for looking like something the cats' dragged in.. very uncomfortable.. ask them to take a seat while I get dressed etc.. and of course they're saying '' don't be silly you look fine''.. and of course I don't and then in the meantime I've got to make them coffee.. and so on while dashing around making sure everything is presentable..... jeeezus.. god help me from long lost friends who knock because they were passing.. how about a text at the very least !!


@hollydolly 
My ex used to want to do that all the time - but, I refused, as I would not be pleased to be surprised that way. He constantly dropped in on family on his way home from work, and they would say "shouldn't you be home with your wife?" .. but, he still didn't take the hint.


----------



## J-Kat

Need to shop for a few groceries today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Almost everything got done in the garden before it got too hot. The iris and allium bulbs haven't been planted, but there's plenty of time to do that, and the 30% vinegar didn't get sprayed on those blasted weeds in the side yard. There's always tomorrow...

@hollydolly I feel your discomfort. Drop-in guests don't thrill me, either. Call. Text. Lemmeno that you're coming so I at least have time to gather my wits!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I had a visitor this morning.. I hate when people just call round, especially when I've not long got up, and I'm not properly dressed and my hair is a birds' nest etc.. and I've barely had a cuppa tea.. but it's doubly worse when you haven't seen them for 30 years, and they just drop by..... arrgggh... so of course I'm apologising for looking like something the cats' dragged in.. very uncomfortable.. ask them to take a seat while I get dressed etc.. and of course they're saying '' don't be silly you look fine''.. and of course I don't and then in the meantime I've got to make them coffee.. and so on while dashing around making sure everything is presentable..... jeeezus.. god help me from long lost friends who knock because they were passing.. how about a text at the very least !!


This would make me crazy. I don't like "drop-in" guests most especially if it is someone I haven't seen in 30 years. And I would never just stop in to see someone without calling or texting them first. I hope these folks were people that you liked and were happy to see.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly   That was just plain rude of the visitor.  Texting or even calling to give 20 minutes notice is the least that he/she could have done.  It’s amazing what can be done in a short time.  Sometimes I think someone that does this actually enjoys the discomfort.


----------



## Leann

Colleen said:


> Getting 14 new windows replaced in the house  YAY! We ordered them in April and they finally came in. At least they will be done before winter


@Colleen I had the windows in my house replaced last year. The old ones were original to the house (over 50 years old) and did little to keep out the cold air. They rattled when the wind blew and a few of them didn't lock any longer. Replacing them was expensive but honestly one of the best decisions I've made to date with the renovations to my house. May I ask what company you went with for the replacement windows?


----------



## mike4lorie

Was going to continue on with painting today, but looks like it's going to storm today... Got the garage door, and the door in and out of the garage painted, still have the front door and shutters... Hopefully Friday...


----------



## RadishRose

Nothing except a list of household drudgery.


----------



## Blessed

@hollydolly I hate that.  Now when it happens, I answer the door, tell them I am not feeling well.  Call me next time first, so you can save a trip if I am not up for company. I am not the one being rude, they are, just showing up with no invitation or notice.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> This would make me crazy. I don't like "drop-in" guests most especially if it is someone I haven't seen in 30 years. And I would never just stop in to see someone without calling or texting them first. I hope these folks were people that you liked and were happy to see.


yes and no... certainly not people I want to see without some kind of notice.  When I asked why they didn't text  they said ''we thought we'd surprise you''... oh yes you did that alright.. and if I had been rude I would have told them to beggar off.. and come back when they're invited, but I didn't.. ..the funny part was I didn't even recognise them when I opened the door,  until they spoke..it's been so long and they've changed a LOT!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> @hollydolly I hate that.  Now when it happens, I answer the door, tell them I am not feeling well.  Call me next time first, so you can save a trip if I am not up for company. I am not the one being rude, they are, just showing up with no invitation or notice.


I have no qualms about saying this usually tbh.. but because I hadn't seen these people for decades.. it completely threw me... all I can say is thank goodness my house is always tidy and clean..I would have had died of embarassment if it had been untidy.. even if I was looking a mess myself.. having not even yet been in the shower..


----------



## spectratg

Went out and found the local Domino's nearest my retirement community to get pizza for lunch!      Only about 10 minute drive away.  I have not had their pizza in forever, at least not after moving here 1.5 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Almost everything got done in the garden before it got too hot. The iris and allium bulbs haven't been planted, but there's plenty of time to do that, and the 30% vinegar didn't get sprayed on those blasted weeds in the side yard. There's always tomorrow...
> 
> @hollydolly I feel your discomfort. Drop-in guests don't thrill me, either. Call. Text. Lemmeno that you're coming so I at least have time to gather my wits!


exactly right.. I mean I would have preffered at the very least to have had my shower.. and  got my hair sorted.. etc.. and prepare myself for a conversation that I never knew I was going to be having today.. about things from the past etc..


----------



## Colleen

Leann said:


> @Colleen I had the windows in my house replaced last year. The old ones were original to the house (over 50 years old) and did little to keep out the cold air. They rattled when the wind blew and a few of them didn't lock any longer. Replacing them was expensive but honestly one of the best decisions I've made to date with the renovations to my house. May I ask what company you went with for the replacement windows?


Yes, they were expensive (but what isn't these days?) but ours were original from 1969 and single pane and caulking coming out, etc., so when we had 3 rooms gutted and remodeled (including a kitchen), we knew we needed to get rid of those old windows. Our contractor that did the remodel recommended Window World, so that's who we got. I'm so glad we did. There were 5 guys that came and they were like a well oiled machine and they were done in 4 hours. They cleaned up everything, including the new windows. I'm glad we ordered them in April because we knew it would be a long wait, but the guys said it's even longer a wait now. He said people are going to have to wait 6-8 months because they can't get material and there's such a big demand for windows. It's crazy.


----------



## Blessed

I am thinking I need to replace my windows too.  I know it will be a big expense but I would receive the benefits while I am still here and the house will most likely sell for a higher price in the future. I have about 17 windows, how many did you replace?


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm up and all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. Gonna reheat some biscuits and gravy that we brought home from a visit to Cracker Barrel the other day, make the bed, dress, clean Maggiecat's litter box. By then it'll be daylight and I can head to the garden.
> 
> On today's agenda is spraying the cannas to try to defeat the leaf rollers and spraying the roses to make the aphids go away. Then I'm gonna cut the iris back, plant those three $5 iris bulbs, move a couple of day lilies, and if I haven't run out of steam yet, transplant some sunpatiens that are blocking my view of other flowers.
> 
> If I can get it all done before it's too hot, there are nasty tall weeds in the side yard that I want to get rid of forever so will attempt to kill them with a healthy dose of 30% vinegar so that nothing will ever grow there again. Here's hoping I don't meet up with any copperheads while I'm poking around!
> 
> @Trila Now that your cupboards are all cleaned out, how about zipping on over here and doing mine?
> 
> What's everybody else up to?


@Georgiagranny 
Let me grab my broom, and I'll fly right over there!


----------



## Jackie23

We changed out the windows in this house several years ago and recently changed all the screens, made a world of difference in keeping out the heat...these windows are the kind that top and bottom tilt inward so you can clean the outside from inside your house.

Today I've been mowing, with all the rain, the grass is growing like crazy, just came in, took a bath and had lunch,
nap time now.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> We changed out the windows in this house several years ago and recently changed all the screens, made a world of difference in keeping out the heat...these windows are the kind that top and bottom tilt inward so you can clean the outside from inside your house.
> 
> Today I've been mowing, with all the rain, the grass is growing like crazy, just came in, took a bath and had lunch,
> nap time now.


we did the opposite.. replaced all the windows to keep IN the heat...


----------



## MickaC

Colleen said:


> Getting 14 new windows replaced in the house  YAY! We ordered them in April and they finally came in. At least they will be done before winter


Happy for you, getting your new windows.
IMO, installing windows is a huge added value to ones home.
On the farm we had we had quality windows and doors installed, triple pain, with all the weather protection anyone could ever want…..we used “ Polar Windows “ of Canada.
I had the same company install windows and doors in my present house in town, in 2017.
25 year warranty……if issues arise which is very seldom, and if needed in the first year…..materials, labour, and mileage is zero dollars.
Now, there is a bit of a change…..after the first year…..materials, labour, is still no charge, but you pay for the trip, due to gas prices…..I think it’s around $200.00.
I love this company and their products.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today we unpacked all the totally unnecessary items that we took to the vintage festival. I tell you, it took almost as long to unpack and put away all those items and clothing as it did to make the journey home. Fifty odd years ago, as a couple of newlyweds, without a pot to p*ss in, we would have been done and dusted in ten minutes. Such is life! 

But I wouldn't have it any other way. She is the light and love that gets me out of bed every morning.!


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> Today we unpacked all the totally unnecessary items that we took to the vintage festival. I tell you, it took almost as long to unpack and put away all those items and clothing as it did to make the journey home. Fifty odd years ago, as a couple of newlyweds, without a pot to p*ss in, we would have been done and dusted in ten minutes. Such is life!
> 
> But I wouldn't have it any other way. She is the light and love that gets me out of bed every morning.!


I must say I enjoy your post very much.  To have such joy of something you both love so much. Not many of us have had that experience.  The closest I have been is spending every sunday with my inlaws and his large family.  You never knew what might happen, who might show up. It was an open free for all.  There was always lot's of good food, it was like a party every sunday.


----------



## fatboy

trimming trees in my back yard, weed eating  sitting in rocking chair enjoying my patio


----------



## horseless carriage

Blessed said:


> I must say I enjoy your post very much.  To have such joy of something you both love so much. Not many of us have truly had that experience.


You humble me, truly, thank you for responding and thank you for your complimentary response. Much appreciated!


----------



## PamfromTx

Making our home sparkle.  Cleaning and more cleaning.  Tonight, I will go out and look for a new comforter for the master bedroom.  Looks a bit drab.  I need a new shower curtain for the guest bedroom as well.  Didn't find either of these items last night.  Wish me luck!


----------



## MickaC

Finally got some spraying done this morning.
We’ve had so much wind, since last week, yesterday was 60/70, not good spraying in wind.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I washed clothes around midnight and started drying them around 8 a.m. While they were drying I went through more papers for the shredder man (just a little more to go), I had papers from as far back 2000, including checking statements from two home based businesses in my file cabinet. I watched a couple of T.V. shows, took a short nap and played WWF2, of course.


----------



## mike4lorie

Right now, wishing I could sleep... But that is NOT working out too good for me... and in 6 hours gotta head to Ottawa to see my Chronic Pain Doc...


----------



## katlupe

After my coffee, I need to figure what to take out of the freezer for meals for today and tomorrow. Then going to wash some laundry and take a walk outside to the dumpster. Doing that before it gets hot out. Then working on a story I found on my old external hard drive. I had forgotten all about it. I might take another look at that old hard drive to see if there are any other documents that I have written on in it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going with  hubby  to orthopedic  doctor,  this morning.
Learn what  kind of damage he did when he fell,landing on his right shoulder.

Hope to get call telling me  part is in for water  heater & they are on the way to install it.
I feel expecting    that  call  anytime soon , is  a dream,, given  the way  the world is now.


----------



## Trila

fatboy said:


> trimming trees in my back yard, weed eating  sitting in rocking chair enjoying my patio


How do weeds taste?   Do you use salad dressing?


----------



## Trila

OneEyedDiva said:


> I washed clothes around midnight and started drying them around 8 a.m. While they were drying I went through more papers for the shredder man (just a little more to go), I had papers from as far back 2000, including checking statements from two home based businesses in my file cabinet. I watched a couple of T.V. shows, took a short nap and played WWF2, of course.


You reminded me of what happened when my Dad passed away.   My Mom did not know anything about their finances, so my husband had to go through all of their paperwork, in order to get her set up with all of her bills being auto paid.

It turns out that my Dad kept _everything!   _He has so many stories of the useless stuff he found!  And I do mean "found" ....my Dad had little to no system in his paperwork.

My favorite "found" item was every pay stub my Dad had ever gotten, since his first job, when he was 14 years old!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Going with  hubby  to orthopedic  doctor,  this morning.
> Learn what  kind of damage he did when he fell,landing on his right shoulder.
> 
> Hope to get call telling me  part is in for water  heater & they are on the way to install it.
> I feel expecting    that  call  anytime soon , is  a dream,, given  the way  the world is now.


Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly

I was going to go out today given that it's the last day of the school holidays, and the roads will be clear of major traffic.. but it's sunny and overcast & very breezy.. so not ideal for taking my pictures , so I thought I'd just stay home, and do nothing much for a change.

Ordered a poster picture from Etsy  to insert in a large frame  for my office room.. .. made lunch of Prawn Dumpling soup... , and  aside from the chores, I haven't done anything else today.. and nothing more planned


----------



## Trila

So right now, I'm finishing my coffee.  After breakfast we will be going into town for a Wal-Mart trip.  Not what I wanted to do, but we need to replace a plastic container that keeps some electronics dry. The sun and elements have cracked it.  

Since Wal-Mart is about 30 minutes away, I would hate to waste a trip for one item....so I guess I'll bring a list and do some shopping.  Not looking forward to it.


----------



## MickaC

Supposed to be another hot summer day, 30, along with the next few days…..not complaining.
So…..I’ll do my morning cleaning chores…..do some outside time, till it gets too hot in the afternoon, then move to jobs in the house, and back out after supper. The days are getting shorter, only have a couple of hours outside in the evenings till dark. Sun sets at 8:30.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Supposed to be another hot summer day, 30, along with the next few days…..not complaining.
> So…..I’ll do my morning cleaning chores…..do some outside time, till it gets too hot in the afternoon, then move to jobs in the house, and back out after supper. The days are getting shorter, only have a couple of hours outside in the evenings till dark. Sun sets at 8:30.


Here now, the sun sets at 7.50pm


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Here now, the sun sets at 7.50pm


Here too.


----------



## fatboy

Trila said:


> How do weeds taste?   Do you use salad dressing?


i use ranch,i should have said using weed eater     eating is always on my mind lol !


----------



## DaveA

Getting ready for a trip to my Ophthalmologist.  Not one of my favorite monthly visits.  I get an injection in my eyeball which is not too painful but a needle in the eyeball is kind of "creepy"  IMHO.

Thankfully, one of my daughters or grand-daughters always takes me.


----------



## Pepper

Resting from yesterday.  

Took AccessARide to a beautiful small park on the East River near son's home.  Son and grandson arrived next.  Played in sprinklers.  Wow my grandson has really grown! Climbs, swings from objects, gosh.  Enjoyed seeing all the real little kids that my grandson made me nostalgic for---he got so big so fast!

Had a picnic in park.  Went to their home.  Grandson into Godzilla, thanks to his dad.  Loving Godzilla is a family tradition.  Swam in their rooftop pool and grandson showed off what he learned in swim class.  Wow, slow down, kid!

Had Mexican for dinner, took AAR home.  Amazingly, no problems with them at all.

Had a really wonderful day.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Here now, the sun sets at 7.50pm


Here, the sun sets at 8:23 pm…..today…..knock off about 1 1/2 minutes a day.


----------



## MickaC

Well my outdoor plans changed……had a pick up this morning…..and again…..sat outside for an 1 1/2 hours visiting.
This person is 35 minutes away.
Happened last week too.
Have met a lot of nice people through my selling.
Oh well, I’ll do my jobs after supper.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I have blue ones too.. but I only ever wear these water shoes at the beach or at the pool...


I wear them as everyday shoes.  They're easier to keep clean than my regular sneakers.


----------



## Sliverfox

The part came  for the water heater.
Now to get a plumber in to install it.

Being that  this is  a small town, we  know  who is good but he is probably too  busy for  this job.


----------



## Colleen

Blessed said:


> I am thinking I need to replace my windows too.  I know it will be a big expense but I would receive the benefits while I am still here and the house will most likely sell for a higher price in the future. I have about 17 windows, how many did you replace?


We replaced 14 windows. That was the main floor of our house and we have 3 large windows to be replaced (sometime) upstairs. They are the only ones that the former owner didn't replace upstairs.


----------



## Colleen

MickaC said:


> Happy for you, getting your new windows.
> IMO, installing windows is a huge added value to ones home.
> On the farm we had we had quality windows and doors installed, triple pain, with all the weather protection anyone could ever want…..we used “ Polar Windows “ of Canada.
> I had the same company install windows and doors in my present house in town, in 2017.
> 25 year warranty……if issues arise which is very seldom, and if needed in the first year…..materials, labour, and mileage is zero dollars.
> Now, there is a bit of a change…..after the first year…..materials, labour, is still no charge, but you pay for the trip, due to gas prices…..I think it’s around $200.00.
> I love this company and their products.


We were very impressed with Window World. We had to wait 4 months for them but I'm so glad they're done before winter hits. I'm sure it's going to save some money on heating bills...and they look so nice. They are a completely different style then what was in there so it makes the remodeling and new landscaping outside look even better. Curb appeal is important, too


----------



## Colleen

After all the windows installed yesterday, hubby and I cleaned all the windows inside and out, and I love that the tops and bottoms tilt in to clean  We've hung new curtains in the livingroom, too. The old drapes that came with the house were junk and I'm so glad they're gone. Everything looks so fresh and clean now  Hubby is taking a siesta (he deserves it) and when I'm done here, I'm going in my sewing room and spend some time with my new sewing machine. I made lunch in the air fryer so we're done eating today and dishwasher is doing it's thing. All is well


----------



## Sliverfox

@Colleen,, sounds like  your new home is   looking  better .
I remember how disappointed  you were when you saw it.

Did you take any before & after pictures?
If so  do you mind  sharing a few?

I wish we had taken pictures of this house before we totally remodeled it.
We that back in mid 70s,, so its  sort of out of  date now.

Hubby told me   we are going to 'panel' all the walls,,no papering or  painting.
I did  talk  him into  leaving a  few walls  that I could change,, when ever .


----------



## katlupe

My chores are finished for the day. Eating Snickerdoodle ice cream I made in the Ninja Creami! Freezing now!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My son Seth and I visited the Georgia Rutal Telephone museum in Leslie, GA this afternoon.  Very interesting and informative.  Here he is trying to get his head around how far we’ve come from the late 1800’s model to basically a hand-held computer


----------



## Colleen

Sliverfox said:


> @Colleen,, sounds like  your new home is   looking  better .
> I remember how disappointed  you were when you saw it.
> 
> Did you take any before & after pictures?
> If so  do you mind  sharing a few?
> 
> I wish we had taken pictures of this house before we totally remodeled it.
> We that back in mid 70s,, so its  sort of out of  date now.
> 
> Hubby told me   we are going to 'panel' all the walls,,no papering or  painting.
> I did  talk  him into  leaving a  few walls  that I could change,, when ever .


Check back tomorrow. I need to take a pic of the outside and how different the windows make the house look


----------



## Jules

Just finishing lunchtime coffee so will go back to a couple more stores to search again for blackout bedroom curtains.  The fabric stores used to sell them, no longer.  I don’t want to order online because the fabric and colour needs to be viewed.  
Spent 30 minutes sewing on a single button.  It’s me with the problem, not the button.  After reading this you’ll know not to suggest that I make the curtains myself. 
Made a small post of corn chowder for lunch.  Too salty because I forgot and added salt when cooking the potatoes.  Couldn’t find a solution online.  Good thing it’s a small pot.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Just finishing lunchtime coffee so will go back to a couple more stores to search again for blackout bedroom curtains.  The fabric stores used to sell them, no longer.  I don’t want to order online because the fabric and colour needs to be viewed.
> Spent 30 minutes sewing on a single button.  It’s me with the problem, not the button.  After reading this you’ll know not to suggest that I make the curtains myself.
> Made a small post of corn chowder for lunch.  Too salty because I forgot and added salt when cooking the potatoes.  Couldn’t find a solution online.  Good thing it’s a small pot.


I have Blackout curtains in one bedroom only (where there's also a blind) ... and in the livingroom... but generally I prefer blackout blinds... .


----------



## StarSong

Ran a couple of errands to the post office and a quick trip to the market for just a few things - it's hotter than blue blazes out there.  109° today.  Yeesh!  

Back home and not planning to stick my nose out again until after 9 pm, when it will drop _all the way _to 93. Ugh...


----------



## Leann

After morning chores were done, I had a Zoom call  to help a team with a project they are proposing. Then it was on to making eight calls to either schedule some things or to inquire about others. One more to make but I'll do that tomorrow. Photographed a few things I'll post online to sell. Thoroughly vacuumed the interior of my car, wiped down all of the surfaces and cleaned the windows. I'll run it through the car wash tomorrow when I go to another town to meet a friend for lunch. No car washes in my little town.

Temperatures were in the high 70s today with a light breeze and lower humidity. I've had the windows open all day. Just perfect.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> but generally I prefer blackout blinds... .


For privacy I have top down/bottom up blinds on all the windows.  They still let light in.  Black out curtains help keep outside temperatures out there, where they belong.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's hot here, but there's a breeze and humidity has improved so much that it actually feels cool outside.

I'm not gonna get excited, but...a new employee who wants to work a 40-hour week helped us out yesterday and again this morning. She was hired to work in the floral department, but there's not 40 hours worth of work for her there so we are going to share. That is, we're going to share if she likes working in the bakery and if we don't scare her off. Fingers crossed

Yanno what this means...that I'll get to cut my hours a little once she's trained. Believe me, I'm gonna train, train, train! 

I have to work Sunday and Monday because it's a holiday weekend. This will make four Sundays in a row that I've been scheduled to work Whatever happened to "not available" on Sunday? It's in the computer. The computer isn't supposed to allow me to be scheduled on Sunday. Again:


----------



## RadishRose

Went to Aldi's for some groceries. Walked Doggie.


----------



## J-Kat

Cleaned out and defrosted my old stand alone freezer last week.  This week I started on the pantry.  Threw away quite a few items that were way beyond their use by date.  Also some items that I found and wondered why in the heck I bought them in the first place - probably needed for some recipe I never got around to making.  Anyway the shelves look organized and much nicer.


----------



## Georgiagranny

J-Kat said:


> probably needed for some recipe I never got around to making.


I've done that! Bought ingredients, never got around to making whatever they were intended for, and then couldn't remember what recipe it was. Duh!


----------



## ArnoldC

Seeking safe haven from the rampant madness going on.

Finish sanded the kitchen table prepping it for prime and paint.


----------



## katlupe

Getting ready to watch some television then go to sleep. Sonny calls me to tell me good night but if I go to bed before him I call him. I made two pork chops for supper because I thawed them out. So I cooked them then put them in the fridge. Just not hungry tonight. Having a Zevia while I watch some videos. 

Good Night everyone!


----------



## HoneyNut

Having a mostly 'at home' (at hotel) day today.  A couple days ago I walked too much (Boston's Aquarium is fantastic!) and my foot has been hurting since -- so much that I limped all yesterday, tho was on a HopOn/HopOff bus tour so I just stayed on the bus.  Today I made an appointment with a podiatrist for next week (earliest I could get).  I would rather have found an orthopedic type doctor but the ones I called only had appointments several months out.

I checked on a prescription I had tried to refill using my Medicare Part D's website (CVS Caremark), and the status of it was 'canceled, rejected by physician', so I called and left a polite version of a wtf type message at my doctor's office, and then I called the closest Walmart to ask if they could fill a prescription renewal from a Kroger pharmacy in another state, and they could and did, so I got my prescription, whew.  Also got a call back from the doctor's nurse and she said they hadn't received a prescription request at all.  So apparently the website method is not very dependable.

Then I called about some medical bills and it is all such a mess, what the billing office told me doesn't match what the bills and health insurance websites show and I tried dealing with this back in May and it is in the same mess that it was then, and I don't know what to do, I will try talking to Medicare and my supplemental plan tomorrow and see if they can fix it.  The billing office says they need to fix it, but to me it looks like the billing office messed up.  Sighhhh.   This whole 'Welcome to Medicare' experience is pretty rocky.


----------



## Knight

Finally got the attention of a manager at the VISA card we had & closed because VISA wouldn't honor a dispute. I spent about 1/2 hour discussing written documentation I sent at VISA's request to prove that VISA was wrong in deciding to deduct a disputed charge from my checking account.

The manager said they investigated & found that the merchant should get paid. I asked him to deduct the amount tomorrow so I could start my lawsuit right away. That got his attention. 

I asked him look at the company that I purchased from then look at the company billing me. Surprise !! they were not the same.

I asked him to look at the tracking numbers. He did & said they match. I asked him if he knew track17 was NOT a delivery company only a tracking service. He did not

I asked him if he saw where the package from China was delivered to the USPS in San Bernadino C. for delivery to my home. He saw that & concluded that the package was delivered to my mailbox by the USPS.

I asked him if he knew the USPS has a weight limit of 70lbs. He didn't. I asked him to check the package weight shown on the invoice.  It was 77lbs. requiring 2 people to lift. 

My final question to him was. Did he think a 77lb. 4ft.wide 6ft.high package weighing 77lbs. would really be shipped free from China to Ca. then to me for the sale price of $75.69

I asked him if he thought that my dispute claim filed was legitimate. He said he would not deduct any money from our checking account. And send a letter confirming the account closer & no charge.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mid morning I dropped my carrying charge check in our community drop box, went to the Amazon locker to pick up my package then walked to the supermarket and got a few things. I did what I thought would be the last of the purging for the shredder man but remembered I have another small box to go through. After I called and found out he wasn't going to be in our area today, I put off the rest of it until tomorrow.  

I had a brief conversation with my BFF, reconciled one of my check books and scheduled some transfers. I had to check out an alert Chase sent me and decided to do it on the computer (I hadn't planned to get on today), otherwise I wouldn't come to the forum tonight. I am in the process of finishing the season finale of Star Trek: Strange New Worlds, which hopefully I'll do before I go to sleep. 

Have a restful night everyone.


----------



## NorthernLight

Yesterday a wasp stung me on the arm. Between that and the antihistamines, I'm pretty useless today. Had a 4-hour nap (I never nap!). I hosted my trivia game but didn't feel quite normal. I don't remember ever being so badly affected by a wasp sting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Trila said:


> You reminded me of what happened when my Dad passed away.   My Mom did not know anything about their finances, so my husband had to go through all of their paperwork, in order to get her set up with all of her bills being auto paid.
> 
> It turns out that my Dad kept _everything!   _He has so many stories of the useless stuff he found!  And I do mean "found" ....my Dad had little to no system in his paperwork.
> 
> My favorite "found" item was every pay stub my Dad had ever gotten, since his first job, when he was 14 years old!


And your story reminds me of a friend of mine's dilemma. After her father died (her mother had predeceased him), she had to come back to Jersey and go through their paperwork. She literally burned out two shredders. I kept telling her just toss whatever needed shredding into large bags and take them to the shredder man. But she didn't want to do that. She thinks there was paperwork from when she was a child and she was nearing 60 then. That's a lot of stuff to go through. 

Much of my paperwork was in files and I kind of knew which folders had things I'd likely want to get rid of. I had previously filled a baby wipes case of papers that was on hold for this upcoming visit to the shredder man. It feels good to be getting this done.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yippee. Today is here! DS and his husband are bringing enchiladas for lunch and bringing their drone to video my flower garden. It's gonna be so handy in the spring when it's flower time again.

Life is good...especially when I discover that it's morning and I'm still around to enjoy it


----------



## Sliverfox

@Georgiagranny ,, yes , we finally realize that  that life can be cut short of our plans for the next  day.

This morning its  cool & sunny.
I asked  someone to  do the weed whacking,, so am  trying get my self  moving  & do some of it.

Finally got a  plumber  to  appear sometime  today to  fix the hot water heater.


----------



## Trila

fatboy said:


> i use ranch,i should have said using weed eater     eating is always on my mind lol !


I knew what you ment, but I was hungry! 

Dandelion salad, anyone?


----------



## Liberty

Getting a root canal!


----------



## MickaC

Doing the outside thing before it gets too hot.
After supper I agreed to deliver 3 items that I sold, only 20 minutes to that town…..she’s somewhat disabled…..so I don’t mind.
My good deed for the day.


----------



## Colleen

@Sliverfox .....here's the pics of the before new windows and the old brick before it was painted and the after and new landscaping:


----------



## MickaC

Colleen said:


> @Sliverfox .....here's the pics of the before new windows and the old brick before it was painted and the after and new landscaping:


They are beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

$5 iris bulbs planted. All three of them.

A few weeds evicted from their garden homes.

It's a bit chilly-ish this morning. Would you believe that I put on a sweater? If 63 is "chilly" in the morning, what am I gonna do when it's the high temp in December? LOL


----------



## Sliverfox

Cool morning here.
Put on my weed whacking  clothing,,  knocked over  some weeds till the whacker & I   ran out of  gas.

Got the mail , wrote out check  for a bill I had.
Walked Mac.

Now waiting  for  the  plumber.
I was told that there are 3  folks ahead of me.
Didn't ask  how big of  jobs those 3 were.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Colleen,,Very nice!

@Georgiagranny ,The iris  roots that I planted in early August   have leaves on them.
Yipee.
Not  sure what color  they are,, bought them at a yard sale  6  roots for a buck.

IF I can the  darn canning  done ,, soon.
I have a lot of work I want to do out side before    weather gets nasty.

One is   make a new strawberry bed.
The lonely plan that I  save  has  lots of runners.
And that  damn creeping weed  is trying to take over  the  strawberry spot.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> And that  damn creeping weed  is trying to take over  the  strawberry spot.


What earthly purpose do weeds serve? Ugh! Near as I can see all they do is choke out the good stuff


----------



## HoneyNut

Georgiagranny said:


> What earthly purpose do weeds serve?


I like dandelions, and when I had horses they liked them too.


----------



## hollydolly

I;ve had an eclectic kind of a day today.. Had to be at my Doc for an appointment  this morning about my long standing  lower back pain..and she insisted I take Ibuprofen or Aspirin , I explained these will not work, that I;ve had surgery 3 times on my back and the only thing that works is a muscle relaxant ( she's new to the surgery as are all of them, mainly locums since Covid).. she said no.. because they're addictive.. ( I was only on 5 mg once a day to relax the back muscles  )    I explained I cannot take Ibuprofen because I have stage 3  kidney failure.. so she looked up my notes, and said.. Oh yes, errmm. ...you must not have aspirin or Anti- inflammatory meds.. * well really, wasn't I just telling her that''?


Begrudgingly she prescribed me 2 mg of Diazepam, to take ''every other night' for a month.. good lord.. I could take the whole month's worth in one go, and it wouldn't have any adverse effects but of course I won't.. but it'll take me a fortnight of taking them nightly before they _might _work (I mean 2 mg.. you could give that to a baby ).... ..and she said she can't put it on repeat prescription .. and the reason '' because an old woman somewhere who'd been on a high dose for years , went into a Fit when she was taken off, and died ''.. ..

..Anyway.. from there  I had to have a wellness check by the nurse/clinician... every 10 years or so we have these for free..  and despite my current physical maladies ... I am as fit as a flea... No High BP.. no Liver problems, No weight issues.. No  pre Diabetes.. , she said  ( she was young tbf and probably not been a clinician for very long ).. but she said she's never seen anyone my age with such low numbers... for everything, and whatever I'm doing to keep fit.. to continue doing it..

So that at least cheered me up..


----------



## NorthernLight

My wasp-stung arm is still sore and swollen, so I'll do a lot of nothing again today. I guess I should have a shower at least.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I am getting ready for company tonight. My Husbands nephew and his wife are coming over to thank us for something we sent them ao I am cooking like crazy. They are 2 wonderful people. His Mom and my husband were brother and sister and very close and she told her kids if they ever needed anything to go to Uncle John and Aunt Barbara.


----------



## hollydolly

All that medical stuff took just over an hour... and from there I drove  to the next large town to buy some Feather and Down cushion inners from the Cushion and curtain store. Couldn't believe my eyes when I got there.. and they had None.. no cushion inners whatsoever ( Dunelm for all the Brits)..  the shelves were empty.. so rather than waste the journey, I drove a few miles further on to Costco.. and got the bulk buy meats .. etc.. .

Then when I got home I immediately portioned them up , and got them all in the freezer, including 36 dinner rolls portioned into bags of 3..  I didn;t think I was going to have enough space in the freezers..  20 chicken thighs.. 36 rolls.. several large packs of other things.. but I managed to clear old Bags of ice, out and made just enough space..

Then because it's forecast to rain at the weekend , and I know that everything is going to hurt like Billy-O.. tomorrow.. I got the lawnmower out and quickly mowed the lawns.. didn't take long,  because it only needed topping due to only one day of rain in 9 weeks..

Now of course I'm sitting here with a heat pad on my very painful Back.  ( @Pinky ).. don't shout at me...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After a very good visit, saw my son off and headed to the library.  Raining when I came out… stood under the covered stoop and watched the rain for a few minutes… I love rain.  The plop-plish of the raindrops hitting the asphalt, watching the bubble-studded runlets coursing down the slope, feeling the cool breeze ruffle my linen dress around my legs.  Magical after several hot days.  Welcome September !


----------



## jujube

Same thing I was doing yesterday, which was nothing.  I enjoyed it so much, I decided to do it again today.  May even do it tomorrow.....


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> What earthly purpose do weeds serve? Ugh! Near as I can see all they do is choke out the good stuff


Weeds are merely plants that grow where humans prefer they wouldn't.  In a corn field a rose bush would be considered a weed by the farmer and in a rose garden a corn stalk would be considered a weed.  

Plants do what they're supposed to do, which is to propagate.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@StarSong  The weeds can just go do what they're supposed to do somewhere else, just not in my flower garden!

@hollydolly It's supposed to rain here all weekend, too, including Labor Day on Monday. Fine by me since I have to work anyway.

The "boys" were here and videod the garden with their drone. They're going to edit it, post it on You Tube and send me the link. 

Since it's hot and humid today, the drone didn't want to work very well. It doesn't like heat and doesn't like humidity. We'll see how it looks after it's edited. I still haven't gotten the hang of posting pix, but if the video looks decent, I think I can post the link.


----------



## Leann

Colleen said:


> @Sliverfox .....here's the pics of the before new windows and the old brick before it was painted and the after and new landscaping:


Looks fantastic! I like that you painted the front all white, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @StarSong  The weeds can just go do what they're supposed to do somewhere else, just not in my flower garden!
> 
> @hollydolly It's supposed to rain here all weekend, too, including Labor Day on Monday. Fine by me since I have to work anyway.
> 
> The "boys" were here and videod the garden with their drone. They're going to edit it, post it on You Tube and send me the link.
> 
> Since it's hot and humid today, the drone didn't want to work very well. It doesn't like heat and doesn't like humidity. We'll see how it looks after it's edited. I still haven't gotten the hang of posting pix, but if the video looks decent, I think I can post the link.


well our Labour day is in May, so  no holidays here  now until Christmas .. the children return to school on Monday , ( we were told it was today bu that's gone away).. and those who don't WFH will be heading back to work.. after 6 weeks school break...which means from now until basically next year we won't get a break in the high levels of traffic on the roads..

I'd love to see your Drone Video.. of the garden, if you think it's fit to show..


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm kinda procrastinating.  Suddenly, my to do list has gotten longer.


----------



## Sliverfox

Plumber  came  & installed the new  part.
Yipeee ,, HOT water!.

Spend  time trying to get  that  bill forwarded to the manufacturer.
Their form kept  coming  back wanting  cell phone  number & fax.
We have neither of that.


----------



## moviequeen1

It certainly felt like a fall day, sunny/breezy temps in low 60's.On my early walk at 6:40am temp was 58,so I wore capri pants with a mock turtleneck/sweatshirt
This afternoon,I took our  new minister,Todd's 2 daughters Nadia& Dhini to lunch at Panera's    They are now 15 both going into 10th grade they attended different schools,Nadia is their biological daughter,Dhini {from India} adopted when she was 3 months old We had a nice conversation,feel I know them better after our nice conversation
I plan to watch more tennis matches on ESPN tonight at U.S.Open Tennis Championship or may watch LA Dodgers play NYMets nothing  else looks interesting  on TV tonight


----------



## Furryanimal

Listened to the brilliant album ‘Golden Moth‘ by Dark Sarah.Epic!


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> Weeds are merely plants that grow where humans prefer they wouldn't.  In a corn field a rose bush would be considered a weed by the farmer and in a rose garden a corn stalk would be considered a weed.
> 
> Plants do what they're supposed to do, which is to propagate.


You’ve been coaching our dandelions, haven’t you..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I;ve had an eclectic kind of a day today.. Had to be at my Doc for an appointment  this morning about my long standing  lower back pain..and she insisted I take Ibuprofen or Aspirin , I explained these will not work, that I;ve had surgery 3 times on my back and the only thing that works is a muscle relaxant ( she's new to the surgery as are all of them, mainly locums since Covid).. she said no.. because they're addictive.. ( I was only on 5 mg once a day to relax the back muscles  )    I explained I cannot take Ibuprofen because I have stage 3  kidney failure.. so she looked up my notes, and said.. Oh yes, errmm. ...you must not have aspirin or Anti- inflammatory meds.. * well really, wasn't I just telling her that''?
> 
> 
> Begrudgingly she prescribed me 2 mg of Diazepam, to take ''every other night' for a month.. good lord.. I could take the whole month's worth in one go, and it wouldn't have any adverse effects but of course I won't.. but it'll take me a fortnight of taking them nightly before they _might _work (I mean 2 mg.. you could give that to a baby ).... ..and she said she can't put it on repeat prescription .. and the reason '' because an old woman somewhere who'd been on a high dose for years , went into a Fit when she was taken off, and died ''.. ..
> 
> ..Anyway.. from there  I had to have a wellness check by the nurse/clinician... every 10 years or so we have these for free..  and despite my current physical maladies ... I am as fit as a flea... No High BP.. no Liver problems, No weight issues.. No  pre Diabetes.. , she said  ( she was young tbf and probably not been a clinician for very long ).. but she said she's never seen anyone my age with such low numbers... for everything, and whatever I'm doing to keep fit.. to continue doing it..
> 
> So that at least cheered me up..


Meds certainly have different effects on people……for many years I had been taking 1600 mg of ibuprofen, a day, wasn’t giving much relief…..then went to tylonal, close to the same dose, again not very effective……so finally the Doctor started me on T3’s, finally some relief, I’m allowed to take up to 6 a day, the codeine in the T3’s was doing the job. Never needed to try muscle relaxants.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Meds certainly have different effects on people……for many years I had been taking 1600 mg of ibuprofen, a day, wasn’t giving much relief…..then went to tylonal, close to the same dose, again not very effective……so finally the Doctor started me on T3’s, finally some relief, I’m allowed to take up to 6 a day. Never needed to try muscle relaxants.


yes well I've been on Diazepam for many years.. just one 5mg pill stops my back going into Spasm during the night, and taking my legs from under me when I stand up.. out of bed.. 

However the Doctor announced them to be ''dangerous'' today because of their addictive qualities.. so I asked..well then there must be another Muscle relaxant out there.. and she just ignored me, continually insisting that I just take Ibuprofen or Co-codamol... until I insisted she look at my notes.. and she realised I couldn't take those.. However she might as well have not bothered prescribing the 2 mg , they will make not a jot of difference..

Fortunately I have Muscle relaxants here  ( not Diazepam)which I got perfectly legally  a few weeks ago..


----------



## spectratg

I'm heading to Ohio (from Maryland) early tomorrow morning for the wedding of my niece's daughter.  My daughter and her daughters are picking me up so that the four of us can ride together.  My 2 sisters have 28 grandchildren between them, so this is the fourth wedding of my grand nieces and nephews, that I'm going to in the last year!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I;ve had an eclectic kind of a day today.. Had to be at my Doc for an appointment  this morning about my long standing  lower back pain..and she insisted I take Ibuprofen or Aspirin , I explained these will not work, that I;ve had surgery 3 times on my back and the only thing that works is a muscle relaxant ( she's new to the surgery as are all of them, mainly locums since Covid).. she said no.. because they're addictive.. ( I was only on 5 mg once a day to relax the back muscles  )    I explained I cannot take Ibuprofen because I have stage 3  kidney failure.. so she looked up my notes, and said.. Oh yes, errmm. ...you must not have aspirin or Anti- inflammatory meds.. * well really, wasn't I just telling her that''?
> 
> 
> Begrudgingly she prescribed me 2 mg of Diazepam, to take ''every other night' for a month.. good lord.. I could take the whole month's worth in one go, and it wouldn't have any adverse effects but of course I won't.. but it'll take me a fortnight of taking them nightly before they _might _work (I mean 2 mg.. you could give that to a baby ).... ..and she said she can't put it on repeat prescription .. and the reason '' because an old woman somewhere who'd been on a high dose for years , went into a Fit when she was taken off, and died ''.. ..
> 
> ..Anyway.. from there  I had to have a wellness check by the nurse/clinician... every 10 years or so we have these for free..  and despite my current physical maladies ... I am as fit as a flea... No High BP.. no Liver problems, No weight issues.. No  pre Diabetes.. , she said  ( she was young tbf and probably not been a clinician for very long ).. but she said she's never seen anyone my age with such low numbers... for everything, and whatever I'm doing to keep fit.. to continue doing it..
> 
> So that at least cheered me up..


Congratulations on such wonderful results on your wellness check-up! I'm sorry your doctor was so hesitant to prescribe medicine you need.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

NorthernLight said:


> Yesterday a wasp stung me on the arm. Between that and the antihistamines, I'm pretty useless today. Had a 4-hour nap (I never nap!). I hosted my trivia game but didn't feel quite normal. I don't remember ever being so badly affected by a wasp sting.


So sorry that happened to you. I hope you'll be feeling back to normal and pain free soon. A fresh a*s bee flew up under my dress..and I wear long dresses) while I was sitting at our vending table. It burned like hell and the church people  had to run and get ice for me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Did some digital cleaning today...organizing and purging files on the computer. I slept for most of the daylight hours. When I finally woke up fully, I finished the salad I'd made last night, loaded and ran the dishwasher, finished watching the season finale of Stranger Things and disinfected the bags that I'll put my clean laundry in. I intend to go down to the laundry room tonight around 11:30.


----------



## Leann

OneEyedDiva said:


> Did some digital cleaning today...organizing and purging files on the computer. I slept for most of the daylight hours. When I finally woke up fully, I finished the salad I'd made last night, loaded and ran the dishwasher, finished watching the season finale of Stranger Things and disinfected the bags that I'll put my clean laundry in. I intend to go down to the laundry room tonight around 11:30.


@OneEyedDiva sometimes I think I could sleep until late in the day and then be more productive and functional in the later hours. I resist but may give in one day. Is is your natural circadian rhythm to work later into the night?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Leann said:


> @OneEyedDiva sometimes I think I could sleep until late in the day and then be more productive and functional in the later hours. I resist but may give in one day. Is is your natural circadian rhythm to work later into the night?


My sleep patterns changed about 9 or 10 months ago. Sometimes I think my biorhythms want to return to the time when I worked the 3 to 12 shift in my early 20's. I don't know why my hours flipped but it's a cycle that I've found hard to change. So now I just go with the flow. There are some benefits to it. When my son moved back home in February, he was worried that he'd disturb me with his schedule. He gets up around 2:30 a.m and leaves for work at 3:30. He was relieved to find out I'm already up during those hours.

Another benefit is that when I go down to the community laundry room, it's been cleaned up and nobody is down there during those hours. I usually take my clothes out of the washer promptly but if I don't (I come back upstairs until they're done), no problem because no one will need those machines. I only use the double loaders of which there are only two. A down side is there are a couple of things I prefer to do during daylight hours and if I'm sleeping all day, they may not get done.


----------



## Leann

OneEyedDiva said:


> My sleep patterns changed about 9 or 10 months ago. Sometimes I think my biorhythms want to return to the time when I worked the 3 to 12 shift in my early 20's. I don't know why my hours flipped but it's a cycle that I've found hard to change. So now I just go with the flow now. There are some benefits to it. When my son moved back home in February, he was worried that he'd disturb me with his schedule. He gets up around 2:30 a.m and leaves for work at 3:30. He was relieved to find out I'm already up during those hours.
> 
> Another benefit is that when I go down to the community laundry room, it's been cleaned up and nobody is down there during those hours. I usually take my clothes out of the washer promptly but if I don't (I come back upstairs until they're done), no problem because no one will need those machines. I only use the double loaders of which there are only two. A down side is there are a couple of things I prefer to do during daylight hours and if I'm sleeping all day, they may not get done.


I feel much the same about my sleep patterns in terms of them changing. I am not a morning person but now it's as if it takes me until late afternoon to feel fully awake and aware. I am writing this at 11:10p and I am full of energy and will be doing some chores that I could do tomorrow but will take care of tonight since I'm not tired in the least.

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question. Have a good evening my friend.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Leann said:


> I feel much the same about my sleep patterns in terms of them changing. I am not a morning person but now it's as if it takes me until late afternoon to feel fully awake and aware. I am writing this at 11:10p and I am full of energy and will be doing some chores that I could do tomorrow but will take care of tonight since I'm not tired in the least.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question. Have a good evening my friend.


You're welcome, of course. You have a good evening as well. Sometimes, like yesterday, I'm up for almost 24 hours. That's one reason I slept so much today.


----------



## David777

Prime directive today was the 10am Livenation general public ticket opening sales for just added 3 days ago The Who concert on October 24 at our local hockey arena.  Over decades from the 70s, I've seen the band a few times.  Queued up online at the opening, I quickly snagged an amazingly cheap in this era ticket for such a major band that was listed at just $37 but included $23 in fees so $60 total.  Of course by this point the concert is likely already sold out with scalpers jacking prices way up above 3 figures.  

Although I've got an upper level seat, at rock concerts I'm not often actually sitting in paid seating but rather finding open areas like isles to dance about that is particularly limited in that particular venue.  Where I really want to sneak down to is the wide open floor level haha beside the rows of most expensive portable chairs.  Having seen bands for decades, I really don't need to continuously watch musicians playing playing that IMO is really only worthwhile if one is way close to a stage.


----------



## katlupe

Today Sonny is the day I have to get money orders for rents and get my son his money from his credit union. Pick up his tobacco for the month (a job I HATE!!!). Going to be a quick trip because Sonny has a go-kart race tonight. I do not need to go to the store for a change.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Today Sonny is the day I have to get money orders for rents and get my son his money from his credit union. Pick up his tobacco for the month (a job I HATE!!!). Going to be a quick trip because Sonny has a go-kart race tonight. I do not need to go to the store for a change.


At least it gets you out of the house regularly Kat...


----------



## Pebbles

I have got some ironing to do. At least I get a free steam facial while I am at it.


----------



## hollydolly

Pebbles said:


> I have got some ironing to do. At least I get a free steam facial while I am at it.


Ironing ?... what's that ?.  . barely any of us  here Irons anything now.. Simpler to buy non Iron items.. or put the washing in the tumble dryer..take it out and hang it up.. Voila..


----------



## Pebbles

Yes a lot luckily doesn't need ironing anymore thank goodness. I too use the tumble dryer.

Just some things need a blast of the iron, like some linen tops. Grrrr many a time I wish I hadn't bought those material items.


----------



## Sliverfox

I must be getting old, not eager to start my day.
Have the hot water heater working,, time to start preparing  the tomatoes to be made into sauce.
Will be an all day job.


----------



## Trila

The intent is back!  The intent is back!  Yea!!!

I woke up to thunder and poring rain this morning.   There had been a zero chance of rain, and yet.....here it is!

I've been off line for almost 24 hours, so I'm going to go to my various social media pages.....not that I expect to be able to catch up! 

Good day to everyone!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> I must be getting old, not eager to start my day.
> Have the hot water heater working,, time to start preparing  the tomatoes to be made into sauce.
> Will be an all day job.


We have a joke around here that says:
_Why do you need to heat hot water?_ 
(Hot water heater.....get it?)    . I hope I got you to smile!  Enjoy your canning.


----------



## Trila

Pebbles said:


> I have got some ironing to do. At least I get a free steam facial while I am at it.


That is something that I just don't do.  I own an iron, it's here....somewhere!


----------



## Pepper

Aside from having to go out to purchase ice cream, not much.


----------



## Pebbles

Trila said:


> That is something that I just don't do.  I own an iron, it's here....somewhere!


Ah, it is in the second cupboard on the right in your kitchen.


----------



## hollydolly

The house is clean.. I don't have to do any chores at all.. ( I just finished dusting but that's all it needed)... even my office room is very tidy ... just waiting for an Amazon delivery now.. 

Sitting as predicted with my heatpad on my back after yesterdays jaunts...  but that's ok...

I would like to get on with changing some new Extension Gang sockets over in the spare room, but it means' crawling under the desk that's in there, so it'll have to wait for another day


----------



## AnnieA

Pebbles said:


> Yes a lot luckily doesn't need ironing anymore thank goodness. I too use the tumble dryer.
> 
> Just some things need a blast of the iron, like some linen tops. Grrrr many a time I wish I hadn't bought those material items.



Linen is worth it!


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> Linen is worth it!


Oh yes, you can't go out with unironed linen.. or linen bedding.. I have very few linen clothes for that very reason...


----------



## Sliverfox

Started the first step in sauce making,, cooking down the  quartered tomatoes.
That step will be repeated several  times as there are more tomatoes on the  porch.

I gently hinted to hubby that I could use  some help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he's no where to be found. 

And like the dog ,, I'm hoping he isn't getting into trouble,,like falling on his  sore shoulder or overworking it.

At least the dog is  keeping hubby's chair warm for him,, sleeping on it.


----------



## JaniceM

I'll be attending a formal event.. which is a new thing to me... and also waiting for rental application to be processed to move to a better environment if it's accepted.  A stressed nervous wreck on both subjects.


----------



## Trila

Pebbles said:


> Ah, it is in the second cupboard on the right in your kitchen.


Thanks.....I'll look there next time I get an urge to use it....._NEVER_!!!!


----------



## Pebbles

I am laughing away here.


----------



## MickaC

Delivered items last nite that I mentioned I would do, to another town, 20 minutes away.
She giving me extra for the gas ( which was nothing )……I didn’t want to take it, but she insisted.
Had a short visit, then off to home I went


----------



## Tish

Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.

Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
I will check out the farms around me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dusting? I did that recently, like maybe in June or thereabouts. I pretend it's not there and hope it goes away. I mean, who would notice besides me?

Iron? I have one _and_ an ironing board. When I moved here and got all moved in, DD and I had a garage/yard sale. All the duplicate household things were sold...like DD's iron and ironing board. Now on the rare occasions when something needs to be ironed, guess who gets to do it? 

Working tomorrow morning, of course, because it's Labor Day weekend. Therefore, I will labor. Then a longtime friend of DD and mine is coming to visit tomorrow afternoon. She lives on the other side of the city so visits are rare. It's supposed to rain all day...we are going to watch chick flicks, eat decadent stuff, and drink Sangria. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Medusa

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


Gosh, I'm so sorry, Tish.   
Keeping good thoughts for you.


----------



## Remy

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


OMG, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> Ironing ?... what's that ?.  . barely any of us  here Irons anything now.. Simpler to buy non Iron items.. or put the washing in the tumble dryer..take it out and hang it up.. Voila..


Yeah, I only ever use my iron for sewing.


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> yes well I've been on Diazepam for many years.. just one 5mg pill stops my back going into Spasm during the night, and taking my legs from under me when I stand up.. out of bed..
> 
> However the Doctor announced them to be ''dangerous'' today because of their addictive qualities.. so I asked..well then there must be another Muscle relaxant out there.. and she just ignored me, continually insisting that I just take Ibuprofen or Co-codamol... until I insisted she look at my notes.. and she realised I couldn't take those.. However she might as well have not bothered prescribing the 2 mg , they will make not a jot of difference..
> 
> Fortunately I have Muscle relaxants here  ( not Diazepam)which I got perfectly legally  a few weeks ago..


It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. Shouldn't that be _the first thing_ a doctor does, listen to their paitent? I've been having the same struggle lately (well, and in the past) in trying to get my doctors to understand that I am, in fact, still withdrawing from the Clonazepam I've been tapering myself off for months now. They keep wanting to give me more of it or a stronger version; e.g., I was prescribed 5 mg Diazepam for anxiety when I very clearly explained I am coming off benzodiazepines. 

I took one, had a bad reaction and told the doctor I wouldn't be taking them. What is it with doctors not listening? Ironic that I'm being given the medicine you need and I don't. What a world. 

I do have to add that I have found a practitioner who is listening, understands my struggle and is helping me. Thank the freaking blue skies for this guy! 

I'm sorry about your struggle with pain, @hollydolly


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


I’m so sorry…..you must be going through hell…….so hope she’s found..


----------



## Pinky

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


@Tish 
I hope someone has taken her in, and you will be reunited soon.


----------



## Bella

Tish said:


> *Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now.* I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


Good luck, @Tish. I hope you find her.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


Oh No... I hope that's not happened Tish.. you must be frantic...


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'll be attending a formal event.. which is a new thing to me... and also waiting for rental application to be processed to move to a better environment if it's accepted.  A stressed nervous wreck on both subjects.


Good Luck for both things...


----------



## Trila

Tish said:


> Driving around looking for my dog, she has been missing 3 days now. I have called the pound all the rescue places every vet and still nothing.
> 
> Have a strange feeling she got into a farm and got shot.
> I will check out the farms around me.


Good luck....I hope she comes home safe and sound!


----------



## Trila

It rained all day.

Today was National Ginger Appreciation Day.  Andy decided to celebrate by sleeping in the house all day...


I kept busy, making pompoms for one of my skating friends.  He is surprising his wife with a new pair of skates for her b-day.  The skates are periwinkle with a black trim.  The pompoms are yellow with a little periwinkle mixed in...

I used to make pompoms all of the time.  It was a lot more of a challenge using just my left hand!!  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Wound up going down to the laundry room after midnight because I was on the forum. Somebody made a liar out of me. I said nobody goes down there during the middle of the night hours but a young man came in just as I was about to bring my clothes upstairs. I dried them earlier than usual starting a little after 7 a.m. so I could put most of them away and leave for the post office by 10:00. Friday before the lunch crowd is usually a good time to go but they were short handed today; the pick up window wasn't open so I had to wait on the other line which always has more people. The man ahead of me, who was unmasked, suddenly had a coughing fit, so much so that even the mail clerks became concerned. One said maybe he needed water. I'm glad I had my mask on because he kept walking back and forth past me. They used to refuse to wait on customers without masks but I noticed today they didn't enforce that. Anyway...I asked if he was having pain or anything else because he kept kneeling and grabbing his chest. He said it was his asthma and he'd forgotten his pump. Finally his coughing calmed down.

I kept trying to nap today but only wound up only taking brief ones while sitting at the table, due to phone calls. I'd balanced my main check book and was playing WWF when the naps overtook me. One call was from my BFF, the other from my Honorary Daughter asking if I wanted to get out of the house to hear some music and I decided I did. I'd read her email earlier about an outdoor Jazz concert and wasn't sure I wanted to be out amongst a crowd of people. But then I remembered, lots of people don't go to hear Jazz like they do rock or R & B.  My son went too. Just as I thought the park wasn't crowded and there was plenty of room for social distancing. My HD had the forethought to bring chairs for us. The music was good but I wish there was more music and less singing. The singer was noticeably off key a few times. But God love him, another band member announced that he'd just lost his sister two days ago. Despite that, for the most part, the band sounded very good and I boogied a bit, albeit sitting down.  I was nice getting out and hearing live music.


----------



## Kaila

Pebbles said:


> Ah, it is in the second cupboard on the right in your kitchen.


I think it's on the top shelf in your most crowded closet, @Trila


----------



## Furryanimal

This.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trying to fix/way some supper befor


OneEyedDiva said:


> Wound up going down to the laundry room after midnight because I was on the forum. Somebody made a liar out of me. I said nobody goes down there during the middle of the night hours but a young man came in just as I was about to bring my clothes upstairs. I dried them earlier than usual starting a little after 7 a.m. so I could put most of them away and leave for the post office by 10:00. Friday before the lunch crowd is usually a good time to go but they were short handed today; the pick up window wasn't open so I had to wait on the other line which always has more people. The man ahead of me, who was unmasked, suddenly had a coughing fit, so much so that even the mail clerks became concerned. One said maybe he needed water. I'm glad I had my mask on because he kept walking back and forth past me. They used to refuse to wait on customers without masks but I noticed today they didn't enforce that. Anyway...I asked if he was having pain or anything else because he kept kneeling and grabbing his chest. He said it was his asthma and he'd forgotten his pump. Finally his coughing calmed down.
> 
> I kept trying to nap today but only wound up only taking brief ones while sitting at the table, due to phone calls. I'd balanced my main check book and was playing WWF when the naps overtook me. One call was from my BFF, the other from my Honorary Daughter asking if I wanted to get out of the house to hear some music and I decided I did. I'd read her email earlier about an outdoor Jazz concert and wasn't sure I wanted to be out amongst a crowd of people. But then I remembered, lots of people don't go to hear Jazz like they do rock or R & B.  My son went too. Just as I thought the park wasn't crowded and there was plenty of room for social distancing. My HD had the forethought to bring chairs for us. The music was good but I wish there was more music and less singing. The singer was noticeably off key a few times. But God love him, another band member announced that he'd just lost his sister two days ago. Despite that, for the most part, the band sounded very good and I boogied a bit, albeit sitting down.  I was nice getting out and hearing live music.


Diva, I feel sure your sitting-down boogie is better than some ppl’s standing-up version


----------



## hollydolly

Another day at home... It's sunny and warm... but I have a delivery due this afternoon, and as my neighbours are away no-one can take it in if I'm not here and sometimes they just leave it on the doorstep, which is rife for theft. Anyway I don't like to impose on the neighbours , so I try always to be home when a delivery is due..

I was going to go to the Tip to drop off an Old  cordless vacuum  ( well it's only a year old but it's useless at picking anything up)...  if my Delievery comes at the earlier projected time I might still go..otherwise tomorrow when I have to be at my friends house..I'll take it then to drop off on the way..


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I think it's on the top shelf in your most crowded closet, @Trila


Um....have you met me?!!     All of my closets are crowded and packed full!!!!  

I'm not really concerned about the iron.  Right now, I _swear_ that I have a new (family sized) jar of peanut butter....somewhere.  I have been looking for it for 3 days, and I can't find it.  I think it must be moving around as I'm looking for it!   Sneaky little #%&#$!!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Eight pints  of  spaghetti sauce is  done.
Didn't have enough jars,, waiting  for the sauce to cool , will put in freezer containers.


----------



## Sliverfox

I forgot to post the above post before I went to bed.

Must have been tired?

So far the dog is  bothering me  but I'm heading to the shower.

I need a pepper  for the next batch of tomato  sauce.
Hubby talking about  going to the fruit , veggie farm in search of  more peaches.


----------



## Trila

I'm off to the roller rink...have a good day!


----------



## Pepper

Final Beach Day of Summer '22 with family.  Pick up at 11.  I'm tired, up since 4.  Hope I wake up!


----------



## JaniceM

Too tired..  less than 5 minutes after placing an Amazon order, I don't remember what one of the items is..


----------



## Teacher Terry

I am going to my stepson’s wedding today. I divorced his dad 2 years ago for being a serial cheater. We have kept in touch since I have been in his life since he was 8 and is now 32. Should be interesting).


----------



## hollydolly

Teacher Terry said:


> I am going to my stepson’s wedding today. I divorced his dad 2 years ago for being a serial cheater. We have kept in touch since I have been in his life since he was 8 and is now 32. Should be interesting).


oh do tell us how it went you get back. Hope you have a lovely time..


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Too tired..  less than 5 minutes after placing an Amazon order, I don't remember what one of the items is..


I do that all the time.. honestly.. I have to go back and look


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I do that all the time.. honestly.. I have to go back and look


O.K., so it's not just me!!


----------



## hollydolly

I've just made a Bacon and Egg flan for my dinner from scratch. Rolled out the pastry, beat up the eggs chopped up the Bacon.. and now it's in the Oven.

I used to make it a lot when DD was little but I rarely make it for myself now...


----------



## Don M.

The Paramount Network is rebroadcasting all the old Yellowstone shows this weekend.  I will be "binge" watching either on the TV, or streaming the shows on my computer.  Really looking forward to the new season on November.


----------



## hawkdon

Holly what does "DD" signify?? just curious....don


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Holly what does "DD" signify?? just curious....don


Dear/Darling Daughter... Son would be DS ...


----------



## Sliverfox

Back with bag of  unripe peaches,,,I saw  crates of peaches being loaded onto  truck.
Wondered if they were  bad,, so peaked a them.
Looked OK to me going elsewhere to sell them?

Now I'm  going to make a different tomato sauce that Iuse  to make  Sloppy Joes with.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30 it was refreshing cool temp was 70
After breakfast I went over to Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} had a NYT article for them.Marcia was about to put the sprinkler on,walked inside, Tage,family dog{pharoh hound} started barking. When he saw it was me got excited,wagging his tail ran over to the sofa where Dave was sitting  Tage jumped off, I threw one of his toys at him,he thought that was great fun . As I was talking with M&D, he went back on the sofa,laid down for a rest. I stayed for about 1/2 hr, when I got up to leave,he wanted to go with me,told him NO,be a good boy' . I can't over how quickly he remembers who I am
The rest of my day haven't done much it was too hot/humid  to be outside stayed in my livingrm with fan on reading my book


----------



## hollydolly

Daughter just rang a short time ago.. she doesn't usually ring this late 9pm is the middle of the night to her, she's an early to bed and early riser..but she had some good news...I won't relate it here, but it involved someone who caused her great angst ,  who deserved to get their comeuppance.. finally getting it.. 

I'm going to visit her next weekend.. and the call turned into what  she would like me to bring.. for example.. she's having a Monitor and an Apple mouse that's no longer in use here.. and several other tools and trinkets .. and now she wants me to take one of the dogs' beds that I keep in the barn... and a Hot gun that I don't use which is pretty new, and some Chisels.. .. lol.. I thought I'd better get off the phone before she strips my house..


----------



## Blessed

@hollydolly, when the son comes by, the first thing he does (after he gets the dogs off him) is to go open the fridges and freezers, check for leftovers or frozen things he might want to take home.  I keep some frozen homemade meals.  Then he is off to the bathroom, yep, you know what!!! Why this is his favorite place to do that I don't know but it is everytime he is here.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> @hollydolly, when the son comes by, the first thing he does (after he gets the dogs off him) is to go open the fridges and freezers, check for leftovers or frozen things he might want to take home.  I keep some frozen homemade meals.  Then he is off to the bathroom, yep, you know what!!! Why this is his favorite place to do that I don't know but it is everytime he is here.  LOL


lol... my husband used to do the same  with the bathroom thing... he said he couldn't ''go'' on  the works toilets,  so he'd always wait till he got home...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> lol... my husband used to do the same  with the bathroom thing... he said he couldn't ''go'' on  the works toilets,  so he'd always wait till he got home...


Maybe with men it is like marking their territory LOL


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm not doing much of anything, still waiting for my metatarsals to feel walk-on-able.  I did 3000 steps on the treadmill in the hotel fitness room this afternoon and my foot feels much less painful, not limping now, but I think trying to go into Boston would be a mistake.  Might wait until after the podiatrist appointment I made for Tuesday, though there is a protest demonstration on Monday I'd like to be part of, but I'd have to get myself out 2 hrs earlier than normal so doubt I'll go, afraid I'll have to let the young people handle the future.

Got a good chuckle today watching an old YouTube of Warren Buffet where he was joking that he needed to write a book for billionaires on 'How to Live on Just 500 Million' because when he'd call other billionaires to try to get them to take the giving pledge (a rich people thing about pledging half their net worth to philanthropy) some of them said they didn't think they could afford to take the pledge.   Everything is relative I guess!

Last night I was up until 4 AM reading about bonds.  My investments are all so low and sad right now, but it seems like the people over on the FIRE forum are currently enthusiastic about buying their own bonds (i.e., the actual bonds, not a bond fund), so if they are right maybe I could try selling off my target-retirement-year fund and trying to do better.  My retirement account has dropped so much in the current market, but on the other hand, it regularly pays out either dividends or cap gains, so I like the income stream, just don't like seeing the price keep falling falling falling.  Anyway it is something to read about while waiting for my foot to get better.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> and the reason '' because an old woman somewhere who'd been on a high dose for years , went into a Fit when she was taken off, and died ''..


Too bad her family didn’t kick up a fuss or a lawsuit.  The doctors killed her.  They’re so damn busy protecting their own butts.  It’s the same way here.  The medical authorities have decided that diazepam or similar is evil so they watch every single prescription that is written.  My doctor used to blanch when I asked for a renewal.  It was nearly 50 years and I was judicious with the use.  Their only interpretation of “Do No Harm” is to themselves.


----------



## Teacher Terry

hollydolly said:


> oh do tell us how it went you get back. Hope you have a lovely time..


It was a wonderful wedding. My stepson was so happy to see me and asked if I would be his dad’s partner because parents were walking in together as couples once the others were seated. Then I was in all the family pictures. The bride’s family was very nice and welcoming.  

His mom died 2 years ago but was mentioned in the program and after the best man gave his speech my stepson talked and mentioned both his mom and me which was sweet.  My ex was very nice to me and it was a great time.


----------



## hollydolly

Teacher Terry said:


> It was a wonderful wedding. My stepson was so happy to see me and asked if I would be his dad’s partner because parents were walking in together as couples once the others were seated. Then I was in all the family pictures. The bride’s family was very nice and welcoming.
> 
> His mom died 2 years ago but was mentioned in the program and after the best man gave his speech my stepson talked and mentioned both his mom and me which was sweet.  My ex was very nice to me and it was a great time.


How fantastic... that's lovely


----------



## horseless carriage

Today we are off the lovely old town of Christchurch, where we are taking part in a classic car event.



You see the request for a drip tray, our car doesn't have anything so vulgar. She has a commode.



Seen here at a previous meeting next to another MG, the rather sporty looking TC.



Our watering hole where we shall enjoy our Sunday lunch. Will we dress up? 



Is there any other way?


----------



## WheatenLover

Got to Mass okay. Spent Weds night at a Comfort Inn, which takes dogs. It was a fantastic experience -far above what I expected from a previous stay at a CI. Three dogs spent Thursday afternoon/evening acting mean to each other, but no biting or anything. Friday they got along so much better. Yesterday, Aidan found his voice and started barking constantly at the other two, who were behaving. Spray bottle time. The two mini Aussies are great dogs. By the end of first week, I think the dogs will be fine. If I can just get Aidan to shut up. Right now he is barking because he wants to be with my cousin's aide, who is busy.

Will write more later in a diary I'm going to call Massachusetts Rebound, since this is my second time living here.

Hope everyone is well and doing great! I have to go to church -- I agreed to this for one time only. It will be a good chance to meet some of my cousin's friends.


----------



## hollydolly

Fantastic !! So pleased to know you got there safely, and all is well... Do get yourself all settled in and I hope it's going to be everything you;re wishing for yourself


----------



## hollydolly

So far this morning.. I've Vac'd right throughout the house, upstairs , downstairs and all the ceilings etc... .. nothing more to do.. nothing else needing doing aside from turning the washing machine on.. and mopping the kitchen floor.. 

I've been in the Workshop sorting out some tools for DD.. she needs some Drill Bits, some Saws, an adjustable spanner,  and a few other things, so I've been sorting through some that I won't need.. there's plenty to choose from in there , and I need to find some kind of  big box to put them in..I've got quite a lit of stuff to take to her next weekend..

Nothing much to do for the rest of the day..


----------



## JaniceM

Still stressing out over my rental application, hope it gets approved without any complications.

I have a lot of paperwork to do, and also need work but currently nothing on the job boards. 

Tired- was woken up at 5:30 a.m. by individuals making noise outside.  Teenagers and even little children have better behavior than these older people.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Still stressing out over my rental application, hope it gets approved without any complications.
> 
> I have a lot of paperwork to do, and also need work but currently nothing on the job boards.
> 
> Tired- was woken up at 5:30 a.m. by individuals making noise outside.  Teenagers and even little children have better behavior than these older people.


When are you expecting to hear about your application ?


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> When are you expecting to hear about your application ?


I wasn't given a time frame, but hopefully within the next few days.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I wasn't given a time frame, but hopefully within the next few days.


----------



## Pappy

Staying home mostly, however, I am into making crockpot dinners lately. I do enjoy trying different dishes and this is todays. Should be ready to go about 5 pm and just before it’s ready, I’ll add shredded cheese to make it creamier. I’ll let you know results. Pappy


----------



## Blessed

@hollydolly How are your ribs doing, is the pain letting up? Are you over doing again....


----------



## Sliverfox

We went out to eat.
 After making  tomato sauce yesterday I didn't want to cook.

Old Sears store now has vendors selling  various items.
Lot of antiques,   some  craft made stuff,,lots of glass  from  crystal bowls to  hanging  lamps.
Some  looks like , "we didn't know what to do with our folks  stuff,,trying to sell it here."


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> @hollydolly How are your ribs doing, is the pain letting up? Are you over doing again....


Thanks for asking , Blessed..  They are not so painful as long as I don't drive... Driving seems to make the pain so much worse, so usually I have to rest  with a heat pad on the following day after I've been out ... . I'm trying to give myself at least 2 or 3 days break in between driving...  and I'm just relying on the heat pad to ease the pain and not Painkillers..


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Staying home mostly, however, I am into making crockpot dinners lately. I do enjoy trying different dishes and this is todays. Should be ready to go about 5 pm and just before it’s ready, I’ll add shredded cheese to make it creamier. I’ll let you know results. Pappy
> 
> View attachment 237667View attachment 237668


Did you say supper was at 5.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for asking , Blessed..  They are not so painful as long as I don't drive... Driving seems to make the pain so much worse, so usually I have to rest  with a heat pad on the following day after I've been out ... . I'm trying to give myself at least 2 or 3 days break in between driving...  and I'm just relying on the heat pad to ease the pain and not Painkillers..


Glad you are feeling better, sounds like you are on your way to recovery.  Get lots of rest this week so you can go have fun with your daughter next weekend!! Pack the heating pad just in case the two of you get rowdy!  LOL


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for asking , Blessed..  They are not so painful as long as I don't drive... Driving seems to make the pain so much worse, so usually I have to rest  with a heat pad on the following day after I've been out ... . I'm trying to give myself at least 2 or 3 days break in between driving...  and I'm just relying on the heat pad to ease the pain and not Painkillers..



Do you think it is the actual driving, and/or the body positions, twists and movements for driving, that are unavoidable while driving;

or could your car seat be possibly made any better for you, by some insert cushions?


----------



## Medusa

Working on a gratitude journal.


----------



## Kaila

Medusa said:


> Working on a gratitude journal.


Thanks for the reminder.
I am glad for you doing it, and it's a good idea, for me too.  I used to do it, very often, but haven't done it recently.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Glad you are feeling better, sounds like you are on your way to recovery.  Get lots of rest this week so you can go have fun with your daughter next weekend!! Pack the heating pad just in case the two of you get rowdy!  LOL


lol.. well tomorrow morning  I have to drive because I have to take a friend to an important medical appointment.. an hour away..  he can't drive, so he asked me and I couldn't say no to him, appointments take months to come through so if he missed this one he wouldn't get another one this year. 

After that I'll do my best not to drive before the weekend.. there's a LOT of driving involved to get to my DD's and then to the Cathedral city we're going to visit..


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Do you think it is the actual driving, and/or the body positions, twists and movements for driving, that are unavoidable while driving;
> 
> or could your car seat be possibly made any better for you, by some insert cushions?


No.. I believe it's because the car is manual as are most cars in the UK.. and of course it's constant gear change... we don't have huge expanses of roads like the USA.. so we're changing gears many many times on our congested roads  during a journey of an hour or 2...


----------



## Medusa

Kaila said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> I am glad for you doing it, and it's a good idea, for me too.  I used to do it, very often, but haven't done it recently.


It *is* helpful to focus on what's good in life.  I haven't done this in a while either and I'm finding it comforting.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> Did you say supper was at 5.


Actually about 5:15 MickaC. I added a package of shredded cheese and mixed it in for 15 minutes. The cheese was the item that really made the meal good. Turned out better than I thought.


----------



## Marie5656

*Meh, boring. Did a load of laundry. Doing the rest tomorrow.  I was thinking I would go to the casino tomorrow, but am afraid it will be busier than usual due to holiday. So, maybe later in week. Not that I am ever lucky*


----------



## Alligatorob

Packing and then headed to the airport.  Next 10 days or so in Florida and Louisiana.

I'm not walking but am NOLA bound today.  After Katrina Fats went missing, I played this song until he was found, walking from New Orleans...


----------



## katlupe

Since it is raining today, I will be staying inside. A good day to work more on my computer and the story I am writing. I might make something good to eat for later. A stuffler perhaps? I want to try one stuffed with tuna salad and cheese or a pizza one. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jackie23

Some laundry, cooking a roast and trying to solve my firestick remote problem....my agenda for the day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Playing 'catch up ' with  household chores.

Cloudy ,,  hit & miss rain,, in the 60s - 70s.
Thinking about tackling a yard project, which  might not happen due to weather or my energy level.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Wheartenlover,,  glad to read you made it to Mass,, safe & sound.

When you get  settled  can you send us pictures?


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:50 went to store to buy local paper, it was lightly raining doing my version of' singin the rain' didn't many people out&about The kids have their last day before heading back to school tomorrow I know in some states here in U.S they went back in mid Aug
This will be a good day to get some shredding done since the weather forecast has on/off showers temps in the 60's  no other plans maybe take another walk if its not raining


----------



## Pappy

Not much today. Days are still to warm to do any outside work. Therapist is coming to work with Thelma on her ankle. She has developed arthritis on her left side. I’ve got her using a cane which helps….when she uses it


----------



## Sliverfox

Got some weed whacking  done.
Also a lecture about  how I'm using  it, from hubby.

Hey, I like the short  cords on it  so I can  'edge'  around  the stones & flowers.


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
*Well, nothing really*, I'm recovering from a dream last night, which I'm sure you don't want to hear about..... oh, alright then, I'll tell you about it. 

It was cold and so dark, and I was wracked in excruciating pain, which seemed to get worse by the second, then somehow, the pain subsided and I started to feel OK again..... that's when I woke up on the toilet.


----------



## Trila

Don M. said:


> The Paramount Network is rebroadcasting all the old Yellowstone shows this weekend.  I will be "binge" watching either on the TV, or streaming the shows on my computer.  Really looking forward to the new season on November.


I'm looking forward to being able to watch that one....maybe soon.  Enjoy!


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> What are you doing today?​
> *Well, nothing really*, I'm recovering from a dream last night, which I'm sure you don't want to hear about..... oh, alright then, I'll tell you about it.
> 
> It was cold and so dark, and I was wracked in excruciating pain, which seemed to get worse by the second, then somehow, the pain subsided and I started to feel OK again..... that's when I woke up on the toilet.


Thanks...I truly needed a good laugh!


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> I had a visitor this morning.. I hate when people just call round, especially when I've not long got up, and I'm not properly dressed and my hair is a birds' nest etc.. and I've barely had a cuppa tea.. but it's doubly worse when you haven't seen them for 30 years, and they just drop by..... arrgggh... so of course I'm apologising for looking like something the cats' dragged in.. very uncomfortable.. ask them to take a seat while I get dressed etc.. and of course they're saying '' don't be silly you look fine''.. and of course I don't and then in the meantime I've got to make them coffee.. and so on while dashing around making sure everything is presentable..... jeeezus.. god help me from long lost friends who knock because they were passing.. how about a text at the very least !!


i never ever answer the door for people who just show up.


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Got to Mass okay. Spent Weds night at a Comfort Inn, which takes dogs. It was a fantastic experience -far above what I expected from a previous stay at a CI. Three dogs spent Thursday afternoon/evening acting mean to each other, but no biting or anything. Friday they got along so much better. Yesterday, Aidan found his voice and started barking constantly at the other two, who were behaving. Spray bottle time. The two mini Aussies are great dogs. By the end of first week, I think the dogs will be fine. If I can just get Aidan to shut up. Right now he is barking because he wants to be with my cousin's aide, who is busy.
> 
> Will write more later in a diary I'm going to call Massachusetts Rebound, since this is my second time living here.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and doing great! I have to go to church -- I agreed to this for one time only. It will be a good chance to meet some of my cousin's friends.


Yea!   I'm glad you got there ok, and I'm looking forward to hearing about your exploits!


----------



## MarciKS

I gotta check oil & gas the car up. Then it's off to Walmart! I thought I had to work today so it's nice being in the non-laboring crowd today.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Staying home mostly, however, I am into making crockpot dinners lately. I do enjoy trying different dishes and this is todays. Should be ready to go about 5 pm and just before it’s ready, I’ll add shredded cheese to make it creamier. I’ll let you know results. Pappy
> 
> View attachment 237667View attachment 237668


Oh, that looks good!  I'd love to try it!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Got some weed whacking  done.
> Also a lecture about  how I'm using  it, from hubby.
> 
> Hey, I like the short  cords on it  so I can  'edge'  around  the stones & flowers.


Since you obviously didn't hear this at the time, I'll say it now....

 "Great job, Honey!  Thank you for taking care of that!"


----------



## Pepper

It's supposed to rain.  It almost never rains here, and when so for just a few minutes.  I know it's a Holiday, but we really need rain.

Today is our family favorite cat's BD, born 1986.  We picked him up to take home only 2 weeks later.  I was wearing a jacket.  He was inside my jacket with his face peeking out.   It was quite cool, not cold.  The weather sure is different these days.


----------



## hollydolly

I took my friend to his medical appointment an hour away... and then had a look around the shops while waiting him to  come out..  took about an hour, so I just wandered without buying anything... ..

Dropped him off at his home, then go home to mine to find the Postman had tried to deliver a parcel , so I took the notification card as we always do, and proof of ID, and drove a few miles to the Post Office sorting office to collect it, only to find that  after decades of being open 8am to 5pm.. they've now reduced their hours to just 2 hours per day.. 8am-10am... which in essence means they close even before the Postman does his deliveries.. ( he does his round  here  in my neighbourhood at between 10am-11am.. ..so I had to come home, and go online and choose a designated delivery day

Earlier my passenger noticed a tiny chip in my windscreen, so after I did the PO thing, I called my Insurance company, because I have windscreen cover in my policy. Always in the past, we just call them, they ask how big it is compared to a £1 coin.. then they send someone out the same day...

Nope, that's changed too. I got asked a zillion questions by Customer services including ''is it smaller than a £1 coin''.., and then she told me to take the car to a garage 50 miles away... nope I said..I'm not going to do that..explained that I have an injury and it's difficult to drive..  so she says ok.. Thursday is the earliest.. you'll get a text the day before..etc...

1/2 hour after I put the phone down.. I get a call from the windscreen people.. I have to go out, measure the Chip... take 2 full size photos of it.. including one with a £1 coin for comparison.. and send both to them... Well have you ever held a coin on a sloping windscreen, while trying to take a photo..?

Anyway I  did it and sent them.. but what a palaver.. What if I wasn't computer savvy, or had any kind of phone or camera capable of taking photos?


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, do they replace the screen or fill it so it doesn’t spread.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, do they replace the screen or fill it so it doesn’t spread.


when it's a tiny chip like this one they fill it..otherwise they replace the screen...


----------



## Nathan

I was going to start a "what are you supposed to be doing today?" thread, to explore the ways people deal with the nagging "I should be doing..." thing that pops into our minds.  Then I saw this "What are you doing today?" thread so I figured a new thread would be redundant.

OK, so I got up early after an unrewarding night's sleep, am on my 3rd cup of coffee.      Four hours in to the day, and I've done NOTHING constructive.  In a half hour I'll go to the gym for our Active Aging class....then eat lunch around noon.  Later figure out what to make for dinner.  Still later- get on the treadmill and/or elliptical for 45 minutes while watching Netflix.
Cocktail hour 5pm


----------



## MarkinPhx

Coffee done. Morning walk done.  Not working today so just hibernating from the heat for the rest of the day I have already done my cleaning and laundry over the weekend so really doing nothing at the moment but I'll find something fun to do. I rarely get bored. Heatwave is suppose to end around Wednesday so hopefully next weekend I can enjoy some outdoor time. "What I am supposed to do today" would probably be doing some work on PC and cleaning up some documents that need to be edited but not really in the mood for that today


----------



## Leann

It's raining here today, not just light sprinkles but a downpour. Sounds great but the problem is the earth is so dry that some of the water is just running off rather than being absorbed. A slower rain might be better but having gone through such a long stretch of heat and humidity without much precipitation, we'll take what we can get.

I mentioned to S/O yesterday that I had a hankering for spaghetti and meatballs. It's odd because I don't eat much meat but once in a while I just crave it. He came by today with all of the ingredients to make the meatballs including sauce and now there is a pot of meatballs simmering on the stove. 

Because of the rain, there won't be any gardening today but I hope to do some tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Pinky

Was prepared to stay in today, but O/H wants to go for a drive out of town. Gray day, lower temps, high
humidity. Won't be much open. Maybe get an ice-cream at McD's.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I took my friend to his medical appointment an hour away... and then had a look around the shops while waiting him to  come out..  took about an hour, so I just wandered without buying anything... ..
> 
> Dropped him off at his home, then go home to mine to find the Postman had tried to deliver a parcel , so I took the notification card as we always do, and proof of ID, and drove a few miles to the Post Office sorting office to collect it, only to find that  after decades of being open 8am to 5pm.. they've now reduced their hours to just 2 hours per day.. 8am-10am... which in essence means they close even before the Postman does his deliveries.. ( he does his round  here  in my neighbourhood at between 10am-11am.. ..so I had to come home, and go online and choose a designated delivery day
> 
> Earlier my passenger noticed a tiny chip in my windscreen, so after I did the PO thing, I called my Insurance company, because I have windscreen cover in my policy. Always in the past, we just call them, they ask how big it is compared to a £1 coin.. then they send someone out the same day...
> 
> Nope, that's changed too. I got asked a zillion questions by Customer services including ''is it smaller than a £1 coin''.., and then she told me to take the car to a garage 50 miles away... nope I said..I'm not going to do that..explained that I have an injury and it's difficult to drive..  so she says ok.. Thursday is the earliest.. you'll get a text the day before..etc...
> 
> 1/2 hour after I put the phone down.. I get a call from the windscreen people.. I have to go out, measure the Chip... take 2 full size photos of it.. including one with a £1 coin for comparison.. and send both to them... Well have you ever held a coin on a sloping windscreen, while trying to take a photo..?
> 
> Anyway I  did it and sent them.. but what a palaver.. What if I wasn't computer savvy, or had any kind of phone or camera capable of taking photos?


Geeesh! Nothing is easy sometimes. Sorry about all of these challenges, my friend. Might not be much of a consolation but I admire how resilient and resourceful you are and how you always work things out in the end.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Don't pay the ransom; I'm alive and well!

It's just that I've been so beat when I get home from work that I just loll around doing nothing. And it's been raining cats and dogs for days...I can tell because the street is full of poodles. Hee hee. 

The flower garden is about to drown. When the rain lets up so that I can sit outside for a few minutes, I have to get the chair cushion out of the storage box on the patio, then put it back when the rain starts back up. What a nuisance.

Tomorrow is a day off at last. It doesn't look like the part-timer who works in floral but wants full time is going to settle in with us in the bakery. The last time she worked in the bakery was last Thursday. That means it's supervisor and me against the world There was an employee who stopped to talk to supervisor this morning. Maybe he'll ask to work in the bakery. Or not. Actually, it's physically demanding and a hard job to learn so people aren't exactly standing in line for it. It's not that nobody wants to work; it's that nobody wants to work so hard! LOL It's also one of the jobs that really needs someone willing to be at work as early as 4 am (because I was there first and specifically requested starting at 6 am). There aren't a whole lot of people who want to be anywhere at 4 am, a nearly obscene hour to be anywhere except home in bed.

OK. Now I gotta go back and read about what y'all have been doing since the last time I posted.


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> I took my friend to his medical appointment an hour away... and then had a look around the shops while waiting him to  come out..  took about an hour, so I just wandered without buying anything... ..
> 
> Dropped him off at his home, then go home to mine to find the Postman had tried to deliver a parcel , so I took the notification card as we always do, and proof of ID, and drove a few miles to the Post Office sorting office to collect it, only to find that  after decades of being open 8am to 5pm.. they've now reduced their hours to just 2 hours per day.. 8am-10am... which in essence means they close even before the Postman does his deliveries.. ( he does his round  here  in my neighbourhood at between 10am-11am.. ..so I had to come home, and go online and choose a designated delivery day
> 
> Earlier my passenger noticed a tiny chip in my windscreen, so after I did the PO thing, I called my Insurance company, because I have windscreen cover in my policy. Always in the past, we just call them, they ask how big it is compared to a £1 coin.. then they send someone out the same day...
> 
> Nope, that's changed too. I got asked a zillion questions by Customer services including ''is it smaller than a £1 coin''.., and then she told me to take the car to a garage 50 miles away... nope I said..I'm not going to do that..explained that I have an injury and it's difficult to drive..  so she says ok.. Thursday is the earliest.. you'll get a text the day before..etc...
> 
> 1/2 hour after I put the phone down.. I get a call from the windscreen people.. I have to go out, measure the Chip... take 2 full size photos of it.. including one with a £1 coin for comparison.. and send both to them... Well have you ever held a coin on a sloping windscreen, while trying to take a photo..?
> 
> Anyway I  did it and sent them.. but what a palaver.. What if I wasn't computer savvy, or had any kind of phone or camera capable of taking photos?


i would be getting a little miffed by now,you have a lot of patience


----------



## Blessed

Son called and woke me up about noon.  Back to the upside down schedule.  Went to bed at 6am.  Anyway, he wanted to let me know he was coming to do the yard work. No rain for two months, yard was dead.  Then we get all this rain and the whole thing is back to green and growing like crazy. I let the dogs out for a potty.

For the second time this week,I see a mad dash back to the house by one of the littles. The other day it was the girl with a baby squirrel  in her mouth. Today it was the little boy with the squirrel which he promptly took to his bed in the den.  You want to talk about lock jaw, both of them had to be pried from the jaws of death. The first one was still alive.  I wrapped in a towel and went to find a shoe box to place in hoping the mama would come find it.  Alas, when I returned with a proper made nest, it had died.  The one today must have died when it fell from the nest.

Breaks my heart, I love my squirrels. I found the nest high up in one of the trees. I had a squirrel tree once a upon a time.  Wood peckers had drilled in and made nests, the squirrels took over the tree.  The massive tree fell in a bad storm a few years ago. They didn't leave but started building nests of leaves and twigs which are not safe. I hope if there are anymore up there they don't fall.


----------



## Trila

Something has been digging around the chicken yard, during the night.  We have had raccoons kill our chickens before, and we are always on the look out.  Dio set up the live trap, to see what he could get.  The next morning, low and behold, the trap was sprung.  Was it a raccoon?  Nope!  Just an opossum!  So, he let it go and reset the trap.  The next morning it wad sprung again!  Raccoon?  Nope...it was the _same_ opossum!!!  This time Dio took the trap far away from the chicken yard, before letting him go.  I guess he just couldn't resist the bacon grease that was used for bait!


----------



## Blessed

Trila said:


> Something has been digging around the chicken yard, during the night.  We have had raccoons kill our chickens before, and we are always on the look out.  Dio set up the live trap, to see what he could get.  The next morning, low and behold, the trap was sprung.  Was it a raccoon?  Nope!  Just an opossum!  So, he let it go and reset the trap.  The next morning it wad sprung again!  Raccoon?  Nope...it was the _same_ opossum!!!  This time Dio took the trap far away from the chicken yard, before letting him go.  I guess he just couldn't resist the bacon grease that was used for bait!
> View attachment 237924


Who wouldn't go for the smell of bacon over cat food?  I keep a jar of bacon grease in the frig for cooking!


----------



## Purwell

Purwell said:


> I'm being treated for Acute Myeloid Leukaemia at The MacMillan Centre attached to University College London Hospital. They tell me it is all going to plan but they don't seem to be sure exactly what the plan is!
> I start my 12th cycle of chemo next week.


This was postponed last week, starts today now.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Luck Purwell..I hope everything goes as smoothly as it can... I was in your neck of the woods yesterday, had to take a friend to a PIP consultation..in  *H*


----------



## Hollow

Today I'm not doing anything of note - apart from making some jam. This is a new mini obsession of mine, due to picking blackberries from my garden and wondering what to do with them. I had never made jam before, so I tried it, and beginners luck made it taste wonderful! So I am trotting off to experiment with some different fruits now!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Purwell Thinking positive thoughts for you


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Son called and woke me up about noon.  Back to the upside down schedule.  Went to bed at 6am.  Anyway, he wanted to let me know he was coming to do the yard work. No rain for two months, yard was dead.  Then we get all this rain and the whole thing is back to green and growing like crazy. I let the dogs out for a potty.
> 
> For the second time this week,I see a mad dash back to the house by one of the littles. The other day it was the girl with a baby squirrel  in her mouth. Today it was the little boy with the squirrel which he promptly took to his bed in the den.  You want to talk about lock jaw, both of them had to be pried from the jaws of death. The first one was still alive.  I wrapped in a towel and went to find a shoe box to place in hoping the mama would come find it.  Alas, when I returned with a proper made nest, it had died.  The one today must have died when it fell from the nest.
> 
> Breaks my heart, I love my squirrels. I found the nest high up in one of the trees. I had a squirrel tree once a upon a time.  Wood peckers had drilled in and made nests, the squirrels took over the tree.  The massive tree fell in a bad storm a few years ago. They didn't leave but started building nests of leaves and twigs which are not safe. I hope if there are anymore up there they don't fall.


I can't tell you how many chipmunks I rescued over the years at my house. From my cats. The squirrels stayed in the woods across the road and did not venture close to the house. The cats would go out there at times so they weren't really safe either.


----------



## katlupe

Hollow said:


> Today I'm not doing anything of note - apart from making some jam. This is a new mini obsession of mine, due to picking blackberries from my garden and wondering what to do with them. I had never made jam before, so I tried it, and beginners luck made it taste wonderful! So I am trotting off to experiment with some different fruits now!


I made a lot of jam of every type of berry or grape that grew in the forest around my house. It is so good! Enjoy it!


----------



## Hollow

katlupe said:


> I made a lot of jam of every type of berry or grape that grew in the forest around my house. It is so good! Enjoy it!


Ahh, great to hear! I love all things homemade - so much better than shop bought!


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going grocery shopping so probably not doing much else. So working on my computer until time to get ready for that. That includes paying bills. My son's and my own. I should have done it yesterday but got sidetracked. Tomorrow my aide comes so have to make a list of things I want her to do. So for now I am going with two hours and after that we will see.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I are seeing a lawyer this morning about some property disputes.

Looks like we will be staying   home afterwards,, been   raining here.


----------



## Mizmo

Mornin All

Since the demise of my thumb and other debilitating areas I am not using stovetop, pots, pans  too much but do miss some fried stuff like
 nice crispy bacon and egg.


So later today I am going to try this  new way for me to get crispy bacon

https://www.allrecipes.com/article/how-to-cook-bacon-in-microwave/

Anyone ever done it this way?
Any comments welcome before I do the deed...
Thank you


----------



## hollydolly

Today started off overcast after the heavy rain and thunderstorms last night... Now at  1.30pm the sun is out..and it's quite warm.

Had  a friend visit this morning asking if  I could print some documents off for them.. and they stayed for a coffee and a natter...

You will all remember my old 101 year old neighbour who I rescued a few months ago when he fell again.. and that he was put into a care home by his son, finally ?.. well  his  house is being stripped back to it's Bare Bones.. All the furniture which his son left there is been scrapped and thrown  outside by the contractors, and they're inside pulling everything apart.. and getting it ready for repairs and decorating... . I just sent his son the pictures of what's happening at the house because he lives quite far away... and he told me that his dad is just lying in a bed in the nursing home, doing nothing but waiting to die..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

First of three days off after a looooooong weekend (called out all three nights to see patients, lots of sick folks)  I slept in but have a feeling there's a nap with my name on it later today ;-)   Gotta make stops at post-office, WallyWorld, grocery store, and do laundry and general house-hold catch-up.  

Finished a book by Joanne Trollope ("An Unsuitable Match", one of her best, IMO) and working on another.  Trip to the library tomorrow =)

Checked into signing up for social security on line.  Wow, I have a lot to get together (I love you have to show birth certificate-- it's like "I'm here, aren't I?  Why do I have to have proof I was born?  LOL) and after 4 years of being away from home-base, I've got to lay my hands on my safe-deposit key.  Then gather all these documents they want.  I have a feeling St. Anthony is going to get a work out in the next weeks, haha.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Mornin All
> 
> Since the demise of my thumb and other debilitating areas I am not using stovetop, pots, pans  too much but do miss some fried stuff like
> nice crispy bacon and egg.
> View attachment 237970
> 
> So later today I am going to try this  new way for me to get crispy bacon
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/article/how-to-cook-bacon-in-microwave/
> 
> Anyone ever done it this way?
> Any comments welcome before I do the deed...
> Thank you
> View attachment 237971


Yes, I have…..just make sure you have paper towel on the plate going into the microwave and paper towel on top…..doesn’t take very long.


----------



## MickaC

Purwell said:


> This was postponed last week, starts today now.


I wish for you…..all the possivtive results while you’re on this journey……TAKE CARE.


----------



## Mizmo

MickaC said:


> Yes, I have…..just make sure you have paper towel on the plate going into the microwave and paper towel on top…..doesn’t take very long.



So I made it tonight with scrambled egg. 
Very good but will give it less time when I make again. I feel it was a little too hard
It sure makes a lotta poppin noise.
I was getting a bit nervous  but the paper towel was still on top, no problems.


----------



## Leann

CinnamonSugar said:


> First of three days off after a looooooong weekend (called out all three nights to see patients, lots of sick folks)  I slept in but have a feeling there's a nap with my name on it later today ;-)   Gotta make stops at post-office, WallyWorld, grocery store, and do laundry and general house-hold catch-up.
> 
> Finished a book by Joanne Trollope ("An Unsuitable Match", one of her best, IMO) and working on another.  Trip to the library tomorrow =)
> 
> Checked into signing up for social security on line.  Wow, I have a lot to get together (I love you have to show birth certificate-- it's like "I'm here, aren't I?  Why do I have to have proof I was born?  LOL) and after 4 years of being away from home-base, I've got to lay my hands on my safe-deposit key.  Then gather all these documents they want.  I have a feeling St. Anthony is going to get a work out in the next weeks, haha.
> 
> Y'all have a good day!


St. Anthony won't fail!


----------



## Leann

Purwell said:


> This was postponed last week, starts today now.


My heart goes out to you. Best wishes, always.


----------



## Alligatorob

Watching the sun set from our deck.


----------



## Blessed

Alligatorob said:


> Watching the sun set from our deck.
> View attachment 238090


You down home enjoying those shrimp now?


----------



## Alligatorob

Blessed said:


> You down home enjoying those shrimp now?


absolutely!


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I went to the podiatrist for my gimpy foot.  I have capsulitus or some word like that, and have to use a metatarsal pad that holds down the problem-toe, and take a lot of ibuprofen for ten days, and torture myself daily with alternating soaking the foot in ice water and warm water for 15 minutes.  And I need to tape the toe bent down when I go to sleep to keep the tendon from having any pull on it.

Supposedly I can walk around on my foot again while using the pad, but I find it very annoying and not sure I will want it on my foot long enough to go into Boston, though I read the reviews of it on Amazon and one person said it was comfortable after he got used to it.  So I hope I get used to it.  I used the treadmill here at the hotel until I met my daily step goal, so that was a relief to do that without foot pain.

I may never sleep again though because last night when I went to bed I moved the pillow and a spider sprinted away across the sheet.  I killed it (feel bad tho, when I had a house I'd catch them and release outside), but the horror may never leave me!


----------



## mike4lorie

Pinky said:


> Was prepared to stay in today, but O/H wants to go for a drive out of town. Gray day, lower temps, high
> humidity. Won't be much open. Maybe get an ice-cream at McD's.


Oh, @Pinky we did the same yesterday, but here in Brockville to Gananoque everything was open, guess because it's a tourist area...


Trila said:


> Something has been digging around the chicken yard, during the night.  We have had raccoons kill our chickens before, and we are always on the look out.  Dio set up the live trap, to see what he could get.  The next morning, low and behold, the trap was sprung.  Was it a raccoon?  Nope!  Just an opossum!  So, he let it go and reset the trap.  The next morning it wad sprung again!  Raccoon?  Nope...it was the _same_ opossum!!! This time Dio took the trap far away from the chicken yard, before letting him go. I guess he just couldn't resist the bacon grease that was used for bait!
> View attachment 237924


When we lived in the other house, I was looking into breeding opossums and selling them to people who owned lots of property, and farms because these animals eat thousands of ticks a month, Just one of them...

So as mentioned above what we did yesterday, went for a drive on a grey, cool day...

Today we took Carl for his walk down on the St Lawerance at Block House Island...  Then we checked up on the drywall I bought a few weeks ago... Little damaged drywall, I got it for $2.00 a sheet, rather than $15.00 a sheet, So I bought 60 sheets, so I can drywall the shop, and finish the bathroom down stairs this winter... So they will have it ready to go in the next few days, I will pick up 20 sheets at a time...

Then Lorie went and got her haircut... Looks very beautiful... Then we came home, and I wanted to dig up all the weeds growing in the laneway up in the cracks of the pavement... We got 3/4's of it done... Have to spray a few more weeds and dig them up... So that's about it...

Tomorrow morning, we will take Carl for his walk down to Block House Island... then to the dump to get rid of the bags of weeds and grass cuttings from the summer... then home, and if it doesn't look like rain... finish painting the shutters on the front of the house, and the front door, and the Shop Door...


----------



## Jules

@mike4lorie   You made me tired with all your accomplishments.


----------



## mike4lorie

Jules said:


> @mike4lorie   You made me tired with all your accomplishments.


@Jules, Well with colder damp weather coming, I will have the hardest time getting out of bed, without pain... The pain tonight is at about a nine right now... Going to pop some narcs, and try and sleep... Take care @Jules...


----------



## katlupe

Today is raining again. My aide is coming for the 2nd time today. I have some jobs for her to do. As for myself, I am making keto yogurt and coleslaw. Making breakfast earlier than I used to so I am all done by the time she gets here. I will be writing my story probably most of the day since it is just coming to me. So while my aide cleans I will sit here at my computer and see how comfortable I can get with that. Hard for me not to jump up and help! Going to try though.

Oh  yeah, pay bills too! I almost forgot.


----------



## hollydolly

We had torrential rain through the night, much needed rain , and fortunately now, our very arid yellow grass has turned back to Green...

I had to climb on some ladders this morning in the garden to clear some guttering of leaves and Moss in the barn and shed.... before according to the forecast the rain will return later today..

I've also framed a new poster that I bought from Etsy... for the office room above my desk..

The pictures I have framed there are ones I took myself.. , so this new one will be the only standard generic picture on my wall.. but I like it... so as long as something brings me joy I don't mind where it came from..
I've just got to hammer a picture hook into the wall and hang it... ( we have concrete walls)... and when I've done that I'll take a pic and show you ...all .. you know me , any excuse for a piccie..

Got an Amazon delivery of Duck feather cushion inserts coming today...  otherwise there's nothing planned for the rest of the day


----------



## Hollow

Well, I have just returned from my daily morning walk and picked up some bagels and milk on the way home. Now I'm trying to get an online course organised, which starts next week. The usual household chores need to be done, the dog needs to be attended to with love and kisses, and I think that's about it for the moment. Hoping the weather clears up so I can go out later on...I want to find some more berries in the woods at the back of my house, but walking through long wet grass doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Pepper

School is open and today I resume my Wednesday "job" of picking up my grandson at Pre-K!  Keep your fingers crossed please as I'm using Access A Ride TWICE today.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> School is open and today I resume my Wednesday "job" of picking up my grandson at Pre-K!  Keep your fingers crossed please as I'm using Access A Ride TWICE today.


Take a Pepper spray with you in case you get a nut job driver..


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> Well, I have just returned from my daily morning walk and picked up some bagels and milk on the way home. Now I'm trying to get an online course organised, which starts next week. The usual household chores need to be done, the dog needs to be attended to with love and kisses, and I think that's about it for the moment. Hoping the weather clears up so I can go out later on...I want to find some more berries in the woods at the back of my house, but walking through long wet grass doesn't appeal to me.


co-incidentally, I have woods behind my house too...


----------



## hollydolly

Framed and hung my picture now.. it suits the room  I think... the pictures to the right are the ones I've taken myself  of the local area and framed... years ago.. altho' the window is reflecting in them now. To give you an idea of size.. the new one is 3 feet long and 2 feet wide ... the big one to the right is 3 feet wide.. and 2 feet  long


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Mornin All
> 
> Since the demise of my thumb and other debilitating areas I am not using stovetop, pots, pans  too much but do miss some fried stuff like
> nice crispy bacon and egg.
> View attachment 237970
> 
> So later today I am going to try this  new way for me to get crispy bacon
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/article/how-to-cook-bacon-in-microwave/
> 
> Anyone ever done it this way?
> Any comments welcome before I do the deed...
> Thank you
> View attachment 237971


I have made bacon in the microwave for many years.  I like the health benefits, however it doesn't always cook evenly.  Watch out so that you don't have spots that are burned.

Good luck!
(I'm thinking of trying to oven method next)


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Framed and hung my picture now.. it suits the room  I think... the pictures to the right are the ones I've taken myself  of the local area and framed... years ago..


Very nice!


----------



## Mizmo

Doc appointment tomorrow so nothing today...well... I may flick a duster around
Otherwise..


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> I have made bacon in the microwave for many years.  I like the health benefits, however it doesn't always cook evenly.  Watch out so that you don't have spots that are burned.
> 
> Good luck!
> (I'm thinking of trying to oven method next)


 Yes I checked out oven method too but I use small toaster oven so would be afraid of  fat sparking  off fire


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> We had torrential rain through the night, much needed rain , and fortunately now, our very arid yellow grass has turned back to Green...
> 
> I had to climb on some ladders this morning in the garden to clear some guttering of leaves and Moss in the barn and shed.... before according to the forecast the rain will return later today..
> 
> I've also framed a new poster that I bought from Etsy... for the office room above my desk..
> 
> The pictures I have framed there are one I took myself.. , so this new one will be the only standard generic picture on my wall.. but I like it... so as long as something brings me joy I don't mind where it came from..
> I've just got to hammer a picture hook into the wall and hang it... ( we have concrete walls)... and when I've done that I'll take a pic and show you ...all .. you know me , any excuse for a piccie..
> 
> Got an Amazon delivery of Duck feather cushion inserts coming today...  otherwise there's nothing planned for the rest of the day


Glad you finally got some rain, @hollydolly   hope September is a kinder month for you in every way !


----------



## Sliverfox

Mac  is on my lap while I'm trying to read  what's  going on with everyone.
His feet must be cold.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Glad you finally got some rain, @hollydolly   hope September is a kinder month for you in every way !


thanks CS... so do I...


----------



## squatting dog

Finally got around to re-doing the bed of my utility trailer.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> @Wheartenlover,,  glad to read you made it to Mass,, safe & sound.
> 
> When you get  settled  can you send us pictures?


@WheatenLover  ...  Yes, or if not pictures, then do tell us more about things there in your new area!


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Seems to be a daily job lately…..getting houseguests who are over staying their welcome to leave.
> Got rid of another one this morning……off to fly heaven to join his buddies. .


If this post was a test of my awareness and memory, I nearly failed it !
Got to the end, and _woke up to its actual meaning! _


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> Mornin All
> 
> Since the demise of my thumb and other debilitating areas I am not using stovetop, pots, pans  too much but do miss some fried stuff like
> nice crispy bacon and egg.
> View attachment 237970
> 
> So later today I am going to try this  new way for me to get crispy bacon
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/article/how-to-cook-bacon-in-microwave/
> 
> Anyone ever done it this way?
> Any comments welcome before I do the deed...
> Thank you
> View attachment 237971


I haven't done these things so I have no words of good advice,
other than I think it's great for you to try new and different methods!
I hope it turns out the way you like it!


----------



## Colleen

Yesterday was a busy day...not so much today. We picked up our new snowblower from Lowe's yesterday. They assembled it at the store (free) and we picked it up. Hubby had to rig up his come along winch to lift it out of the bed of the truck since it's just the two of us old birds that live here. Haha. Hopefully, we won't even have to use it. Ya...right


----------



## Sliverfox

I'm in  NW PA  & if I'm remembering  correctly  we didn't get plow able snow till after Christmas.


----------



## jujube

I was just standing on the front porch.  It's pouring down rain and the thunder is rumbling.  The sun is also shining like mad.  The rain looks like diamonds tumbling from the sky.   Oh, and it's also like a steam bath.  The best of all possible worlds and the worst at the same time.  Oh, Florida my Florida.


----------



## David777

Late morning, drove 16 miles to the Shoreline Amphitheater concert venue boxoffice in Mountain View and bought a special $25 Will Call ticket for their Friday 9/9/22 Sammy Hagar and The Circle plus George Thorogood & The Destroyers (Bad to the Bone) concert.  Although I could have purchased a mobile ticket online, they would have charged another $20 or so in fees.  As it was, spent $6 on gas.  Livenation now is forcing people to carry in smartphones to enter all venues that as an old rock dancer, I dislike anything bulky or weighty in my pockets. First time I saw Hagar was in the 70s when he was with Montrose.  They played a concert at The Cow Palace with The James Gang, Joe Walsh's original band.  Sammy aka "The Red Rocker" has always been a rowdy rock performer that fits my style.  Rest of the day in this last day of 3 digit heat will be here at home reading.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Colleen Did you get electric start on your new sNOwblower? Tell you what: electric start saved my sanity many a time when we still lived in Michigan just a mile or so from the end of the earth.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off tomorrow. Goody. I really, really like my job. I really, really despise the amount of corporate cr@p that goes along with it. Really.

Gave the lawn a haircut this afternoon, moved some flowers, saw to it that some weeds met their maker.


----------



## C50

I've been working on reconfiguring my barn, now that I no longer have horses I want to create a nice shop area so taking down walls and opening up the space. Thirty years ago I built that barn board by board, hand nailed everything with twist nails and big sinker spikes.  Good gosh it's harder to take apart than it was to put it together!


----------



## senior chef

Attempting to re-create a deep fried, stuffed prawn recipe that I remember from New Orleans circa 1968.  All in remember other than the flavor, is that they came frozen and the restaurant deep fried them.  
So far my efforts have failed.


----------



## Pappy

Termite man and physical therapist were here at the same time today at 1 pm. I was due for my 5 year termite spray treatment so it was a little pricey. At 4 pm we picked up a phone in order at BJs wholesale place. Just so happens there is a Cracker Barrel right next door so off we went to eat.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Framed and hung my picture now.. it suits the room  I think... the pictures to the right are the ones I've taken myself  of the local area and framed... years ago.. altho' the window is reflecting in them now. To give you an idea of size.. the new one is 3 feet long and 2 feet wide ... the big one to the right is 3 feet wide.. and 2 feet  long


LOVE it!!!


----------



## hollydolly

I had to get up at 7am this morning, because the windscreen repair man was coming at 8am... in the event he didn't arrive until 5 minutes ago.. 9.45 am... so he's drilling and filling my windscreen now...

It's sunny this morning, altho' cooler than of late at 62 degrees, and lovely and comfortable.. no stickiness, and not cold at all...It's forecast to rain off and on from 1pm, so I'm pleased the windscreen is getting repaired now.. 

I'm staying in today.. got to sign for  a parcel that I had to redirect from Royal Mail.. Postie will be here shortly, and then a Parcel from Amazon later..

I;ve already done  all of my chores for the day.. nothing much to do today but rest, because I have a busy day tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## WheatenLover

Besides wrangling 3 dogs and Cousin, I plan to continue setting up the kitchen the way I like it - efficient, organized, and uncluttered. I am the cook, so I get my way.

My cousin lives on frozen fried fish, frozen fried chicken patties, and frozen pre-formed hamburgers, basically. The freezer is stuffed full. The fridge isn't, because I cleaned it out. Not a fruit or vegetable in sight, until a couple days ago when I ordered groceries. Plenty of cookies, chips, ice cream, and doughnuts around.

Hoping that by next week, the freezer will be empty enough to add more veg and real meat. Cousin prefers home-cooked meals, so this will be a welcome change for him. Can't toss the processed stuff b/c Cousin is frugal.

Last night, Cousin wanted a change, so he asked me to pick up Burger King for supper. I didn't partake, and son is now nauseated - he thinks it's from all the fried processed food he's been eating. So I bought some stuff he can eat that is real food.


----------



## Hollow

Today I shall be....well, I'm not sure really. I want to go for a walk or two (getting my step count done).....I'll attempt some housework, which frankly is the most boring thing in the world, but looks _so_ good when it's done. I might go into town later if the rain stays away, because I need to get some towels and dishcloths. Other than that, I shall enjoy the day as it unfolds!


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning again. It's gonna be a nice day before the rain starts up again tomorrow. According to the 10-day forecast, our temps will be easing on down during the day into the low 80s, then the high 70s and into the 60s at night. Yesssssssss! Now don't y'all get me wrong. Winter can stay away.

I have a list in my head of things to do in the garden. We'll see how much of it gets done before I run out of steam. 

I'm going to vacuum, too, but will avoid going overboard so no dusting will be done. After all, there_ is_ a limit...


----------



## Pappy

Today I’m off to the mail clinic at the VA to get toe nails trimmed. They were a mess until I started going there a few years ago. Now they are so pretty I may use a polish on them…


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Mizmo

Today, I have first appointment with a hand therapist for the wonder thumb that is not there but persists in hanging  around incognito  with painful jabs, burning etc., etc.
Part of the therapy is called desensitization and what else I do not know.
I just hope it does not affect my brain so watch out  for some silliness or whatever
I may not be my usual brilliant, intelligent self.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pappy Jealous! One of the things on my wish list for Christmas is a chain saw so that I can trim my toenails.

@Mizmo So far you're your usual brilliant, intelligent self. Add to that your scintillating and effervescent personality, your wit and your charm. Jussayin...


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> Today I’m off to the mail clinic at the VA to get toe nails trimmed. They were a mess until I started going there a few years ago. Now they are so pretty I may use a polish on them…


Purple of course?


----------



## katlupe

If it doesn't rain today, I will try to take a little walk. The parks are going to be setting up for a large art festival that will be taking place this week-end. It is a big deal with the art council which is in half of my apartment building. So might be interesting. Have to make the keto coleslaw today that I did not do yesterday. Other than working on a story I am writing and doing some other things on my computer. I am so much more productive since getting banned by fakebook! Now some of my friends on there are noticing I am not there.


----------



## Pinky

Showered and had breakfast .. going out for the day, as they are turning off a/c and water from 9 - 5 to do
maintenance. I've filled the electric kettle for making coffee, and a big pot and large bowl for washing hands if needed.

Usually, they are done before the posted time.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning friends....this morning, and for next couple days I
am recovering from a lousy wednesday....I fixed supper and
ate it, was retuning a dish of leftover to fridge, when I dropped it and the beef/gravy went all over floor and on bottom of
cabinets...da*,m it all, so I got down on floor to clean up and
then of course could NOT get back up, d##mn it again, I crawled all over the house trying to find somewhere I could pull up, but finally gave in and pressed my emergency wrist button,
first time I've used it, so the firemen got here in about 15 mins, and lifted me back up...embarassing as hell...and now I am very painfull today...ah well, got a good heating pad, and may take a pain pill also...gettin old and decrepit is hard...


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Morning friends....this morning, and for next couple days I
> am recovering from a lousy wednesday....I fixed supper and
> ate it, was retuning a dish of leftover to fridge, when I dropped it and the beef/gravy went all over floor and on bottom of
> cabinets...da*,m it all, so I got down on floor to clean up and
> then of course could NOT get back up, d##mn it again, I crawled all over the house trying to find somewhere I could pull up, but finally gave in and pressed my emergency wrist button,
> first time I've used it, so the firemen got here in about 15 mins, and lifted me back up...embarassing as hell...and now I am very painfull today...ah well, got a good heating pad, and may take a pain pill also...gettin old and decrepit is hard...


Well... we can't turn our back on you for a minute can we ? ... do take the painkillers, and use the heat pad..  do you have an electric one..?...

Funny thing is I had a very similar situation just a few days ago. I was asked to read my Gas meter which is in the under stairs cupboard, and the cupboard is very narrow and dark.. The Meter is sideways in the cupboard and  near the floor, so I had no option to get on my knees with a torch in one hand and my phone in the other to take a picture of the meter reading .

Stupid me never thought about my bad knee.. and when I tried to get up I couldn't.. the pain in my knee where I was kneeling on it was becoming excruciating very fast.. and there was nothing to grab onto to pull me up.. . I started to panic a little because I was squashed behind the kitchen door, and the cupboard space, so I couldn't even crawl away... and the pain was becoming so bad , I couldn't put even any more pressure on it, to try and stand up,..
Took me about 10 minutes ..which seemed like an hour due to the pain.. to finally prise myself up off the floor. I will never ever  do that again without first kneeling on a cushion and having a cane nearby to haul me up..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon and @hollydolly I hear you! From time to time I fall in the garden as the ground is very uneven. Oops. Getting down on my knees is no problem; getting up again is another story.

At work I often have to clear or stock shelves that are very low to the floor. I'd be mortified if I fell trying to get back up.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Will someone puh-leez light a fire under me to get out and get cracking in the garden while it's still cool? I got up early, but apparently my motivation stayed in bed.


----------



## Pinky

@hawkdon @hollydolly @Georgiagranny 

I can relate! I've 2 got 2 wonky knees, so, if I get down on the floor, I can't get up again. Found this out the hard way, when I tried to fetch something that rolled under the kitchen table. I had to crawl (painful on ceramic tile!) to the kitchen counter to pull myself up. I will use an extendable handled mop next time.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hawkdon and @hollydolly I hear you! From time to time I fall in the garden as the ground is very uneven. Oops. Getting down on my knees is no problem; getting up again is another story.
> 
> At work I often have to clear or stock shelves that are very low to the floor. I'd be mortified if I fell trying to get back up.


GG..I don't walk with a Cane.. I  am lucky I can walk very normally still.. but because I had  serious back issues some years ago which meant I couldn't stand at all.. my lower back wouldn't take the weight of my  Torso.. I had to have a can to literally pull me up from a sitting position. I occasionally need it now.. and I keep one near my bed just in case.. 

The I got ''wear and tear '' in my right knee.. had all sorts of physio on it, nothing has fixed it, it's just got progressively worse.. .. so occasionally it will give out on me..  and I rarely ever kneel down for that reason.

Going back to when I first got a can.. at the time I thought it would be a good idea to get a couple more..one for in the car in case I had a problem there, and one for somewhere else in the house.. and that;s what I did.

So.. I have one in my bedroom.. I have one tucked out of site in the Foyer.. .. and I have one  in the top hall..   so there was no excuse for me not to take a cane with me the other day. However I just didn't feel I was going to be in trouble.. just bending down to take the meter reading... until I was.... so my reason for posting this long winded reply is to say.. if anyone has a problem with getting up from a sitting or kneeling position for whatever reason.. get yourself a couple of canes, and dot them around the house.. and use them..


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hawkdon @hollydolly @Georgiagranny
> 
> I can relate! I've 2 got 2 wonky knees, so, if I get down on the floor, I can't get up again. Found this out the hard way, when I tried to fetch something that rolled under the kitchen table. I had to crawl (painful on ceramic tile!) to the kitchen counter to pull myself up. I will use an extendable handled mop next time.


precisely that Pinks..I feel your pain, because I too have Ceramic tiles..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Will someone puh-leez light a fire under me to get out and get cracking in the garden while it's still cool? I got up early, but apparently my motivation stayed in bed.


stay where you are.. give that busy body of yours..  the rest it's crying out for...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I rested from 10 last night until 5 this morning. Now I wanna go out and play in the dirt. I just need to get started...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I rested from 10 last night until 5 this morning. Now I wanna go out and play in the dirt. I just need to get started...


haha..you sound like me, that's the sort of thing I say...  but you know..you do have to have a day off now and again..


----------



## Sliverfox

Here's another person who needs a  kick to get to doing something productive.

I  need to make something   good to eat  for  lunch.
Am completely out of ideas.


I have zucchini squash that I've been  thinking of turning into  zucchini bread.
That hasn't  even  moved me.

This where you miss having a neighbor who    cooks or bakes too much.
 Shows up at  your  door.,  with a smile &   goodies.,"For you, made too  much".

And  yes I did have a neighbor  who would  do that,,, she's  gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Purple of course?


How did you know?


----------



## Geezer Garage

My wife and I are taking the dog, and cat to the vet to get a scheduled check up for Li'l Bit and to get both chipped. Will have both in the car, which should be interesting. The dog will be in her kennel, and the cat in her travel back pack. We've been bringing them out on the front deck, both on leashes and moving them a little closer together each day. Hoping for friendship, but willing to settle for mutual, non-violent indifference the. A little shopping, and then back to work on the lathe.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Today is my 70th birthday!  I never thought I would make it this far.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Paco Dennis said:


> Today is my 70th birthday!  I never thought I would make it this far.


birthday blessings, @Paco Dennis !


----------



## Pinky

Paco Dennis said:


> Today is my 70th birthday!  I never thought I would make it this far.


@Paco Dennis 

Happy Birthday, young man! What are you doing to celebrate? Hope you are having a good day


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> gravy went all over floor and on bottom of
> cabinets...da*,m it all, so I got down on floor to clean up and
> then of course could NOT get back up, d##mn it again, I crawled all over the house trying to find somewhere I could pull up,


They make it look and seem easy to do, (pulling self up from floor)
in pictures, videos, and stories told,
but I can't do it , either.


----------



## Sliverfox

Happy Birthday,,,, PacoDennis!
May you have many more.


----------



## MickaC

@Paco Dennis   Hope your “ SPECIAL YOU DAY “ is filled with all the HAPPINESS, LOVE, FUN, you can take pleasure in……also, EAT lots of cake. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Paco Dennis Happy happy birthday and many more!

Well, folks, so far today I have managed to do...almost nothing. I vacuumed and removed some stains from the carpet in the sitting room. 

There's a reason for my having done almost nothing: @hollydolly told me to rest. So I am.


----------



## Kaila

@Paco Dennis 
Very Happy Birthday!  We are very glad to know you, here at SF!


----------



## Georgiagranny

A silly question for @hollydolly...will all the paper money now be replaced by bills with Charles' picture? I'm trying to figure out how that would work.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> A silly question for @hollydolly...will all the paper money now be replaced by bills with Charles' picture? I'm trying to figure out how that would work.


Not sure yet GG..  officially yes.. but he may be happy to just allow any newly minted ones to bear his Face..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Not sure yet GG..  officially yes.. but he may be happy to just allow any newly minted ones to bear his Face..


That sounds about right. Imagine that many people would want to hang onto notes with the queen's picture rather than exchange them for new ones.

BTW, apropos your instruction to rest...I mind well, don't I?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> That sounds about right. Imagine that many people would want to hang onto notes with the queen's picture rather than exchange them for new ones.
> 
> *BTW, apropos your instruction to rest...I mind well, don't I? *


you're good student..  have a cuppa tea...


----------



## Blessed

hawkdon said:


> Morning friends....this morning, and for next couple days I
> am recovering from a lousy wednesday....I fixed supper and
> ate it, was retuning a dish of leftover to fridge, when I dropped it and the beef/gravy went all over floor and on bottom of
> cabinets...da*,m it all, so I got down on floor to clean up and
> then of course could NOT get back up, d##mn it again, I crawled all over the house trying to find somewhere I could pull up, but finally gave in and pressed my emergency wrist button,
> first time I've used it, so the firemen got here in about 15 mins, and lifted me back up...embarassing as hell...and now I am very painfull today...ah well, got a good heating pad, and may take a pain pill also...gettin old and decrepit is hard...


Unless there is broken glass, I don't worry, my little herd of dogs will come in and happily clean up the mess. They can hear if I just drop a potato chip and come running. The big one can get to  the cabinets.  When they are done it is simple to get a mop and rag with bleach, to mop the floor and wipe down the cabinets.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> you're good student..  have a cuppa tea...


Danke aber nein! Ich habe gerade einen Starbucks Latte. DD picked it up for me on her way home from work.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> GG..I don't walk with a Cane.. I  am lucky I can walk very normally still.. but because I had  serious back issues some years ago which meant I couldn't stand at all.. my lower back wouldn't take the weight of my  Torso.. I had to have a can to literally pull me up from a sitting position. I occasionally need it now.. and I keep one near my bed just in case..
> 
> The I got ''wear and tear '' in my right knee.. had all sorts of physio on it, nothing has fixed it, it's just got progressively worse.. .. so occasionally it will give out on me..  and I rarely ever kneel down for that reason.
> 
> Going back to when I first got a can.. at the time I thought it would be a good idea to get a couple more..one for in the car in case I had a problem there, and one for somewhere else in the house.. and that;s what I did.
> 
> So.. I have one in my bedroom.. I have one tucked out of site in the Foyer.. .. and I have one  in the top hall..   so there was no excuse for me not to take a cane with me the other day. However I just didn't feel I was going to be in trouble.. just bending down to take the meter reading... until I was.... so my reason for posting this long winded reply is to say.. if anyone has a problem with getting up from a sitting or kneeling position for whatever reason.. get yourself a couple of canes, and dot them around the house.. and use them..


I have learned if I get down to always have a plan in place to get up. There is nothing worse that being stuck on the floor trying to figure it out.  I have many foldable stools that tuck away. walkers, chairs, I can move around to an area that does not have a cabinet or counter top.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have learned if I get down to always have a plan in place to get up. There is nothing worse that being stuck on the floor trying to figure it out.  I have many foldable stools that tuck away. walkers, chairs, I can move around to an area that does not have a cabinet or counter top.


the problem is .. when you get stuck, and you're suffering pain.. the pain clouds your judgement as to how to work out how to get out of the situation


----------



## Georgiagranny

I've seen foldable kneeling pads for the garden that have...handles? legs?...and think I'm gonna ask Santa to bring me one along with a pair of red Wellies. I've been a very  pretty good girl and hardly ever tell a lie  don't tell lies very often.

Now that I think about it, why would a kneeler like that be only for use in a garden? It might be helpful around The Hovel as well.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> GG..I don't walk with a Cane.. I  am lucky I can walk very normally still.. but because I had  serious back issues some years ago which meant I couldn't stand at all.. my lower back wouldn't take the weight of my  Torso.. I had to have a can to literally pull me up from a sitting position. I occasionally need it now.. and I keep one near my bed just in case..
> 
> The I got ''wear and tear '' in my right knee.. had all sorts of physio on it, nothing has fixed it, it's just got progressively worse.. .. so occasionally it will give out on me..  and I rarely ever kneel down for that reason.
> 
> Going back to when I first got a can.. at the time I thought it would be a good idea to get a couple more..one for in the car in case I had a problem there, and one for somewhere else in the house.. and that;s what I did.
> 
> So.. I have one in my bedroom.. I have one tucked out of site in the Foyer.. .. and I have one  in the top hall..   so there was no excuse for me not to take a cane with me the other day. However I just didn't feel I was going to be in trouble.. just bending down to take the meter reading... until I was.... so my reason for posting this long winded reply is to say.. if anyone has a problem with getting up from a sitting or kneeling position for whatever reason.. get yourself a couple of canes, and dot them around the house.. and use them..


There are a few different types of canes, that remain standing on their own, which are much more helpful than the ones that can't do that.  When an ordinary one falls to the floor or ground,  there's no way to pick it up without very risky results!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> There are a few different types of canes, that remain standing on their own, which are much more helpful than the ones that can't do that. When an ordinary one falls to the floor or ground, there's no way to pick it up without very risky results!


I have those Canes..they're called Hurricane's... you can also get them with a handy light in the handle. Also if  a Hurricane ( cane).. falls on the floor, you can simply step on the foot of the cane and it will bounce back up.. no more bending


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I've seen foldable kneeling pads for the garden that have...handles? legs?...and think I'm gonna ask Santa to bring me one along with a pair of red Wellies. I've been a very  pretty good girl and hardly ever tell a lie  don't tell lies very often.
> 
> Now that I think about it, why would a kneeler like that be only for use in a garden? It might be helpful around The Hovel as well.


I've had one of those for years..I've posted recommendations for them on here several times.

Mine of course lives in the Barn...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yeah! That's it. What's it called?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Yeah! That's it. What's it called?


garden kneeler...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> garden kneeler...


Duh! Maybe I didn't know because it's too simple? LOL


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay, then. I looked up garden kneelers on amazon and sent a link to Santa.

Then I looked up Wellingtons on amazon. I didn't send Santa a link because they are sort of like making a mortgage payment. I'll just save up my own $$ and get a pair. Red, I think. Yeah. Red. Shiny red.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Okay, then. I looked up garden kneelers on amazon and sent a link to Santa.
> 
> Then I looked up Wellingtons on amazon. I didn't send Santa a link because they are sort of like making a mortgage payment. I'll just save up my own $$ and get a pair. Red, I think. Yeah. Red. Shiny red.


I use those kneelers in the house as well!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I use those kneelers in the house as well!!


I would if I had somewhere to put it.. but I don't so it lives in the Barn a hundred miles away... well it might as well be lol..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Blessed said:


> I use those kneelers in the house as well!!


Yup! See? I said that one would be handy indoors. I mean, where is it written that they're banned except in a garden?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly has to commute to her barn


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Yup! See? I said that one would be handy indoors. I mean, where is it written that they're banned except in a garden?


Well it is kind of embarrassing at first.  People want to know why it is in the laundry room but once I explain, they get it. One of my handy stools!!


----------



## Teacher Terry

_Going to see my friend in assisted living today. Yesterday I did errands and then met my dining group for happy hour. We were smoky yesterday so I couldn’t walk the dogs and had to use my pedal machine for exercise. I prefer walking outside. _


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly has to commute to her barn


well I might as well have had to on the day I couldn't get up... every inch seemed like a mile...

Incidentally that kneeler folds almost entirely flat.. and it's extremely lightweight you'll be happy to know.

You can use it one way up as a regular seat.. and the other way up as a kneeler with handles to pull you up...


----------



## Pappy

I had one of these at my last house in NY. Didn’t think I would use it much, so I left it there when I sold the house. Now I wish I had it back. Considering buying another one. Need that support getting off the commode.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Not sure yet GG..  officially yes.. but he may be happy to just allow any newly minted ones to bear his Face..


@hollydolly 
This was addressed today, and it sounds as though they will keep the bills with Her Majesty's face, in circulation (here in Canada) - most likely for some time. I'm sure they will bring out new bills with His Majesty's face, sometime in the near future.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I've had one of those for years..I've posted recommendations for them on here several times.
> 
> Mine of course lives in the Barn...


Holly, I have wondered if it is difficult to do some actual task while using this item, such as scrubbing a spot on the floor.  Would the side posts get in the way of a person's elbows, when they are moving their arms??  
I can't use this item, myself, but I have often wondered if it would help my carer, or if he'd find it too annoying.


----------



## SandyR

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


I have a propane fireplace and I love it!


----------



## Blessed

I can't anwser for anyone but myself.  It does help me a lot when I want to get down low to clean or wipe down the cabinets.  I have also used it get down on stubborn spots on the floor my steam mop does not get.  I have used it to kneel and clean the bath tubs and get up again. I just think of it as another handy tool.


----------



## Blessed

SandyR said:


> I have a propane fireplace and I love it!


I have been thinking about doing that, I have a gas fireplace but have not used it much since my husband passed.  I have turned it on just to shoot out flame and heat a couple of times when the electricity went out. I did not have any firewood.  I have got a few pieces of wood now for emergency since.  I could get the faux wood insert, no need for wood or clean up.  Sounds like a win win situation!!


----------



## Blessed

I have done the dog hair round up, washed a load of clothes, unloaded the dishwasher, took a pork chop out for dinner, still got to decide on veggies.
I have that 13 lb. beef brisket in the fridge to deal with.  I will do that later tonight.  Trim it down and cut for the freezer.  I will keep a piece out and cover in a dry rub and let it sit overnight in the fridge.  That will make dinner and sandwiches for the weekend.  May put a pot of pinto beans on and prep a potato au gratin casserole.  I have a feeling this will be an up all night situation as I did not get out of bed until 2pm. I hate insomnia.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Holly, I have wondered if it is difficult to do some actual task while using this item, such as scrubbing a spot on the floor.  Would the side posts get in the way of a person's elbows, when they are moving their arms??
> I can't use this item, myself, but I have often wondered if it would help my carer, or if he'd find it too annoying.


Good question, Personally I find that it's easy to manipulate the body so as not to bang elbows on the frame. However, I have to say it's not very wide.. so if someone is bigger than average then this wouldn't be suitable


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Good question, Personally I find that it's easy to manipulate the body so as not to bang elbows on the frame. However, I have to say it's not very wide.. so if someone is bigger than average then this wouldn't be suitable


Thank you Holly, for that first-hand input!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I've had one of those for years..I've posted recommendations for them on here several times.
> 
> Mine of course lives in the Barn...


I have one of these, too. It's very handy.


----------



## Trila

As it turns out, yesterday I was having an "_off day_", so I decided to take the "_day off_"....no PT, or any other kind of exercise, and no cleaning (except for washing dishes). My shoulder, arm, wrist and hand were achy all day, and I had no energy what so ever! My 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gitty-up was completely gone! Anyway, most of the day was spent reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on book #4, of 5....and don't want to put it down! 

Since finding that can of leaking tomato paste, I have been on a mission to use up ALL of the food in my house. Not just the canned goods in the cupboard, but I want to empty both freezers, too. So yesterday I took the oldest meat in the freezer and threw it into the slow cooker with a bunch of other old things, and ended up with a delicious Salisbury Steak dinner! . I also made a box of gelatin that I've had forever.

Today I had my LAST PT session!!! 





 My session was good. I didn't do very much exercise (more than yesterday!), but what I did do was very hard. Most of my time was spent being reassessed. She took measurements of how far I could move my arm & shoulder, in various directions. Then we compared those numbers to what I had when I first started. As I expected, there has been a lot of improvement!!! Of course, there is also a lot more that can be improved, but I will work on that, myself, once I get rid of this brace and the Dr gives me the ok.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Excitement here last night. Just one long block away from us in the subdivision next door there was a shooting. Homes there start at about $500K. Two sheriff's deputies serving a warrant were shot and killed. Here? It can happen here? It can happen anywhere. Very scary. 

Off to work


----------



## Sliverfox

Dog finally is awake &  full of live.
Hubby's best  buddy stopped in to chat with him.
That slows  down my idea of a quick trip to Walmart & one  large yard sale.

Off to walk the dog.


----------



## Pepper

Have a three hour window, 10am to 1pm to receive my medical marijuna; I will watch Young & Restless from 12:30-1:30pm; I will do some grocery shopping and hopefully will get a chance to read for an hour or so.

It's a beautiful, gorgeous day in NYC!


----------



## hollydolly

Just spent an hour gathering all the stuff I have to take to DD's this weekend.. . Had to bubble wrap a lot of the more fragile things so they don't get damaged on the way.. 

I was going to have my nails done today.. but I didn't feel like going out.. so I'll have to find time next week.. 

Spent some time this morning posting lots of Videos on the Travel Forum here, so we can all virtually travel around the world ...


----------



## David777

Our all time historic heat wave is finally waning as the huge dome high drifts east allowing cool marine coastal breezes to reach at least our inland areas along the SF Bay.  Yesterday reached 108F while our normal high is just 82F.  This evening will attend the *Sammy Hagar & The Circle* concert. Below is a review of a tour show they did earlier this summer in Chicago so looks to be exciting.  I've seen Sammy in all his past bands including his earliest era when he fronted Montrose in a Cow Palace concert with The James Gang (Joe Walsh).  The fact they will be playing hits from 3 major groups ought be fun.  This is at Shoreline Amphitheater Bill Graham specially designed for rock concerts that has a large grassy lawn zone behind the paid seating where people are free to move around and a few like this guy dance.  

_The ever young Sammy Hagar brought his supergroup, The Circle, to the RiverEdge Park in Aurora, IL. Saturday night (July 18, 2021) and the Chicago suburban crowd was in for a treat as the Red Rocker, tore through Van Halen hits, Sammy Hagar Hits, as well as a Led Zeppelin classic in honor of his drummer, Jason Bonham, who is the son of the late John Bonham of Led Zeppelin fame. Sammy's partner in crime has always been bassist extraordinaire from the Van Halen days, and local native to the Chicago area, Michael Anthony. The two feed off of each other all night and while they showcase their talents and love for Rock-N-Roll, their bro-mance is evident with how well the two truly get along. It's quite enjoyable to see the band having as much fun as the audience has listening and watching. Not to be left out, Vic Johnson brings his own guitar playing style for such classic hits that delivers for the most discerning fans._


----------



## -Oy-

Getting ready to shoot a wedding tomorrow. Just checked in to a hotel 5 min from the wedding venue. It’ll be a hard stressful 14 hour day, starting at 8am. I love it haha!  Sunday I will sleep!


----------



## Michael Z

Rainy day today, first in a month. So I finally fixed the water leak from the frig by clearing out the drain hose. Defrosting the big freezer and going to paint some of my basement ceiling.


----------



## J-Kat

Went for my monthly haircut appointment this morning.  Did a little housekeeping but still need to vacuum.  And after much deliberation, decided that yes, I do want a new iPhone so I ordered a pretty purple IPhone Pro that should be here by next week.


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> I can't anwser for anyone but myself.  It does help me a lot when I want to get down low to clean or wipe down the cabinets.  I have also used it get down on stubborn spots on the floor my steam mop does not get.  I have used it to kneel and clean the bath tubs and get up again. I just think of it as another handy tool.


Were you referring to the kneeler with the handle frame, in this post of yours, or to the knee pads, or something else?
@Blessed  ?


----------



## jujube

Packing for a trip to North Carolina.  Mountains, here I come!  Of course, in my usual manner, I've packed for a six-week safari.  I have no idea why I can't pack lightly, but I've just come to terms with it.

I'm OK if I absolutely KNOW I have to fit everything into a small suitcase and a carry-on, like when I travel internationally, but if it's a car trip.....the bets are off.  Maybe I'll need _this_, what if I need _that_, I might want to wear _this, _it _might _be cool enough to wear _that_.....and so on.  

Anyway, I and the wagon train are leaving tomorrow to visit my sister there for a few days.  The Spousal Equivalent is riding his Harley up on Tuesday and we're meeting up with his riding club for a few days in the mountains.


----------



## Blessed

Kaila said:


> Were you referring to the kneeler with the handle frame, in this post of yours, or to the knee pads, or something else?
> @Blessed  ?


I have both, the one with handles and a couple of just the plain knee pads


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Packing for a trip to North Carolina.  Mountains, here I come!  Of course, in my usual manner, I've packed for a six-week safari.  I have no idea why I can't pack lightly, but I've just come to terms with it.
> 
> I'm OK if I absolutely KNOW I have to fit everything into a small suitcase and a carry-on, like when I travel internationally, but if it's a car trip.....the bets are off.  Maybe I'll need _this_, what if I need _that_, I might want to wear _this, _it _might _be cool enough to wear _that_.....and so on.
> 
> Anyway, I and the wagon train are leaving tomorrow to visit my sister there for a few days.  The Spousal Equivalent is riding his Harley up on Tuesday and we're meeting up with his riding club for a few days in the mountains.


Absolute Bliss.. you lucky lady


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> Absolute Bliss.. you lucky lady


I need some cool mountain air.  The heat factor hits over 100 here daily.  It's supposed to only be in the 70's during the day and down to the high 50's at night there.  I can't wait.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> I need some cool mountain air.  The heat factor hits over 100 here daily.  It's supposed to only be in the 70's during the day and down to the high 50's at night there.  I can't wait.


that's the temps we're having at the moment here after  up to 100 degrees all summer.. it's bliss to be able to sleep...


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> I had one of these at my last house in NY. Didn’t think I would use it much, so I left it there when I sold the house. Now I wish I had it back. Considering buying another one. Need that support getting off the commode.
> 
> View attachment 238378


I got one of those when I got my knee replacements, but not the one with the riser, since I’m only 5’. Just attaches to the bowl at the back. Take your bowl lid off, put this on, then your lid back on.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm super frustrated by my foot capsulitis that is interfering with being an active tourist.  I had been okay the past few days, while using the annoying pad from the doctor, at doing the treadmill and also with a one hour museum visit, so today I went into Boston.  
All I did (in addition to walking at the train station) was walk (always using the foot pad) 15 minutes to the place to get a ride on an amphibious Duck Bus/Boat tour (which was awesome!) and then meandered a slightly longer way back along the Harbor Walk to get to the train station.  But now this evening the foot is distinctly worse again (like trying to stand on a marble).  
I'm not planning to go anywhere tomorrow, but Sunday I've got a paid reservation for a two hour sail boat ride.  Luckily the departure is only about an 8 minute walk from the train station but I wouldn't be able to do even that much walk if the foot doesn't recover.  
Hope I'm just catastrophizing but I'm so worried that the stupid foot will never get better and ruin my New York City adventure next month.


----------



## Trila

I usually refer to Janeen as the owner of the roller rink, actually, her Dad, John, owns it. Yesterday, John passed away at 96 (?) yrs old. Dio is going to run the rink on Sat afternoon, Sun morning, and Sun afternoon, so that Janeen can tend to making arrangement and have time to herself. It will be a sad weekend....John was a great guy! 

Enjoy your weekend everyone! Luv U all! Good night.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> I had one of these at my last house in NY. Didn’t think I would use it much, so I left it there when I sold the house. Now I wish I had it back. Considering buying another one. Need that support getting off the commode.
> 
> View attachment 238378


I've never seen one like that...I understand how useful it could be.


----------



## dseag2

I have been buying either Cheesy Cauliflower Grits with Shrimp from Sprouts or Shrimp Paella from Snap Kitchen.  I love them as snacks, mostly at night.  I add more shrimp that I buy from Central Market.  

We just had a new restaurant called Piada (Italian Street Food) open near us.  We ate there on Wednesday.  I had the Pasta Carbonara with chicken.  

I was thinking what a shame it was that they didn't offer shrimp.  So, today I bought herb grilled shrimp at Central Market, then picked up the Diavolo Pasta at Piada and mixed them together.  I'm in heaven!

https://mypiada.com/menu

Then I had a 90-minute massage.  First time in a couple of months.  We went through power outages early in the week, so this was therapy.


----------



## Pappy

What am I doing today?  Zilch…Thelma and I both had a stomach bug last night and it wasn’t a pretty scene. Taking the day off and watching football. We are both feeling much better this morning.


----------



## Pepper

My daily horoscope, from Yahoo, said "Don't go out today!"


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> I usually refer to Janeen as the owner of the roller rink, actually, her Dad, John, owns it. Yesterday, John passed away at 96 (?) yrs old. Dio is going to run the rink on Sat afternoon, Sun morning, and Sun afternoon, so that Janeen can tend to making arrangement and have time to herself. It will be a sad weekend....John was a great guy!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone! Luv U all! Good night.


Sorry for the loss of John. He surely will be missed.


----------



## Sliverfox

Once I get my 'act' together,, hubby & I are going to a craft fair.
Its at  fair grounds about  half hour from our location.

They clean the  animal stalls &  have crafters display their goods there.
Walk ways are narrow & get crowded.

There are some new  buildings   that are roomier,, we hope they let  folks set  up their wares in them.


----------



## horseless carriage

Busy weekend, in the UK a trailer is known as a caravan, I'm off to see a few. Not to buy, this company offer rental as well as sales. We rented a motor home for a trip to a festival recently, the motor home, although quite plush, had limited space, it was also very expensive to hire. Let's see how much rental this company charges.

Later this evening we are dining out at our friend's pub called The Drovers Inn.

Tomorrow we are off to Sugar Push with a group of friends. Later we shall dine out for the second time this weekend, at The Forage in the town of Lyndhurst.

What on earth is Sugar Push?
The sugar push is one of the basic moves of Lindy Hop and all swing dances. The lead and follow stay where they are for 6 counts. The sugar push is very stylized, bringing both partners close together and then returning them to where they started, just like in the swing out. This is often led with two arms.
So now you know.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning peeps!!! Since I'm feeling better this morning I will
probably do a few minor chores around here...no terrible
aches today, just minor stuff....getting ready to do biscuits
and sausage gravy for breakfast....
I have a 5gal bucket of "mulch" out back to tend to, that is
a bucket of papers/waterr/bleach....trying to rid the papers
of identifying info before putting them into trash for pickup...
will see how that goes.....have a great day all......


----------



## JustBonee

Feeling like  Fall is here since College Football is all over the networks again   ...   I'm watching  Alabama at Texas right now.
It's tied up at the half.


----------



## Sliverfox

We left   early to get to craft fair,, then had to wait in line til  folks  could  file in, buy admission  tickets.

I wore cargo short  to carry  driver's license in &  some cash.
Thought  carrying my camera in  the crowd  would  mean bumping  folks with it.

First craft person was  one selling  the plates made into  lawn decorations.
Hard to describe,, the older leaded ? glass  platter is   background   for a more  colorful smaller plate .
The  idea is to  put them together so it  looks like a flower.

O, darn I really needed the camera  so I could take pictures of these bird houses!

An enameled  coffee pot  was sandwiched  between thick wood  boards.
One  being  cut  for  bird to enter into  the coffee pot.

Guess the artist was trying  for a campfire effect  with small  skillet  under   coffee pot?
Some bird houses  had an old black lunch pail for the house  or feeder.

I haven't looked on Etsy to see if some might be there.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I will attempt to do some of my desensitization therapy for the naughty invisible thumb as prescribed by the therapist .
I am not hopeful about them but will give some a tryout.

One I must tell you about...immersion therapy
Buy lots of dried beans, lentils, peas whatever, put in a large bowl and sift for 3-5 minutes but oh.... I should start first with cotton balls then dry rice,  then unpopped corn..yes, yes,  you read that last bit correctly.
Won't go into details about others.

Letting you know all this coz I am on the Bad Lady list for posting  a supposedly political comment in other topic.
Deleted...and I did reply to it so I could get chucked out.

TTFN
TPFN


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Sorry for the loss of John. He surely will be missed.


Thanks!  Janeen lost her son (mid-30's) about a year and a half ago.  I can't imagine what she must be going through.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hawkdon said:


> getting ready to do biscuits
> and sausage gravy for breakfast....


I was at work. Wish I'd known about the biscuits and gravy! I'd have happily left my baking and cruised on over to beg you to share.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Um? The cotton balls, rice, beans, lentils, etc., have _what_ to do with desensitization? Oh, well, who cares if it works. Right?


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I _am worried sick about my husband. We found out he has Covid19. We both were fully vaccinated, but I guess this strain is new. Please say prayers for my husband._


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Um? The cotton balls, rice, beans, lentils, etc., have _what_ to do with desensitization? Oh, well, who cares if it works. Right?


Gg.. I have no intention of buying all that to,  quote " sift and send the  different  texture message to my brain"
My hand is indeed very sensitive to touching things but I think it would take about ten years to get to my brain


----------



## hollydolly

Today I drove over to my Daughters'. It's the first time I got to see her new house in person.. since she moved in 6 months ago.. it's a couple of hours away.. it meant I got to have cuddles with my grandfurkids, who just  howled and screeched with excitement when they saw me...  

Then we drove to Ely the Cathedral town... unfortunately the rain lashed down, off and on while we were there.. at one point we got soaked through before we managed to get some cover  in a shop doorway..  we had breakfast at a riverside Restaurant, but it was so wet the pictures didn't turn out well

We visited the Cathedral and signed the Condolence books  which were set up for the public to pay respects to the late Queen.. We were told today he funeral will be on the 19th of September and it's been declared a National Holiday. 

DD and I had a good walk around the city centre ( very small city)  I bought a Calf leather crossbody Bag... 

We took a walk around the open market which had lots of Artisan foods.. as well as leather goods, and books etc.. then we visited Oliver Cromwell House.  DD didn't come in with me she had no interest.. but I walked around , and that's when my phone died so I couldn't get more than one picture inside there.. 

Then we ran through the torrential rain again back to the Marina, and the sun came out and it was very warm, altho' the clouds were threatening , and we sat outside at the pub having a cold drink and some  Panko Halloumi Chips with roasted garlic aioli 

This was our view  from where we sitting...


----------



## hollydolly

You wouldn't think these 2 parts of the Cathedral were taken on the same day.. but they were taken an hour or 2 apart.. the weather was very unpredictable.. one minute torrential rain and black clouds.. then Glorious hot sun... 









the signing of the Condolence books inside the Cathedral..

We were permitted to take photo as we got to the front of the Queue in the aisle..  before signing the books, and lighting a candle.. there were dozens of people behind us waiting to sign.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oliver Cromwells' House.. circa 1215 AD


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Love the pix of the cathedral and the ones you took at the marina. No pix of DD's new home? Are you staying overnight?

Oh...and my favorite cathedral when visiting many years ago was Winchester. The headstones in the graveyard there were interesting. One told of a seaman who died from drinking a cold beer on a hot day...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Love the pix of the cathedral and the ones you took at the marina. No pix of DD's new home? Are you staying overnight?
> 
> Oh...and my favorite cathedral when visiting many years ago was Winchester. The headstones in the graveyard there were interesting. One told of a seaman who died from drinking a cold beer on a hot day...


LOL..of course I have pics of daughters' home.. she'd kill me if I posted them on here.. 

Not staying overnight.. I'm here at home now.. got home about 8pm tonight after driving there at 6am this morning ...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> LOL..of course I have pics of daughters' home.. she'd kill me if I posted them on here..


..and rightfully so!


----------



## HoneyNut

Still dismal about my foot, but I'm adjusting a little, spent time on the phone whining to my daughter, then cancelled my New Jersey / New York City hotel reservation and modified my Washington DC hotel reservation to be two and a half months (its significantly cheaper to stay near DC, plus I used to live in that city long ago so I expect I will be more willing to rest my foot there, whereas I'd go crazy sitting in a hotel near NYC if I couldn't go explore because of the foot).

I'm planning to go into Boston tomorrow to ride on a big sail boat, my foot isn't totally recovered from yesterday so it might be foolish to do, but it would sure cheer me up if my foot survives it, should be 4 times of ten to 20 minutes of walking spread out over 5 hours, and I plan to sit down every opportunity (no wandering around admiring the harbor or scoping out all the food places at the train station this time).


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> Still dismal about my foot, but I'm adjusting a little, spent time on the phone whining to my daughter, then cancelled my New Jersey / New York City hotel reservation and modified my Washington DC hotel reservation to be two and a half months (its significantly cheaper to stay near DC, plus I used to live in that city long ago so I expect I will be more willing to rest my foot there, whereas I'd go crazy sitting in a hotel near NYC if I couldn't go explore because of the foot).
> 
> I'm planning to go into Boston tomorrow to ride on a big sail boat, my foot isn't totally recovered from yesterday so it might be foolish to do, but it would sure cheer me up if my foot survives it, should be 4 times of ten to 20 minutes of walking spread out over 5 hours, and I plan to sit down every opportunity (no wandering around admiring the harbor or scoping out all the food places at the train station this time).


Do you have one of those ugly black strap on shoes that the doctor would give when you have a foot injury or surgery.  That would help with the pressure you put on the foot?


----------



## hollydolly

Talking of feet.. I ended up yesterday with a big blister across the whole of the ball  of one of my feet after walking around Ely. I'm a walker usually, and never normally get pain in my feet..  but this blister is HUGE.. .. I had new Trainers on  and altho' they didn't hurt at all I can only imagine that was the cause.

What surprised me yesterday was that while walking around the small Cathedral City, I counted no less than 4 separate people all wearing an ankle support Boot...and commented to my daughter about it..


----------



## -Oy-

Yesterday's Wedding went well. Feel like I've been hit by a truck today. Getting too old for 14 hour photo shoots haha! 

Today I shall be doing not a lot. Out this morning for a full English breakfast is the first job!

Yesterday's kit as we syncronised camera clocks at 8am.


----------



## Hollow

Today I'm not sure what's going on yet....the sun is shining and its only just gone 10am, so I have fed the dog and myself, given the canary a bath and cleaned him out. I have this idea of taking him outside to sit for a while (in his cage) but I'm not sure if he would appreciate that, or if it's cruel to taunt him with the outside world. Anyway, time in the garden is definitely happening for me, and just seeing how the day rolls on.


----------



## hollydolly

We have Fog this morning and everywhere is damp after the heavy rain yesterday. I thought it would have cleared by now at 10.15am  because it's forecast to be sunny today.. but no.. not yet!
I won't be doing anything ambitious at all today, since my back is painful after all the driving yesterday .

I'll post some photos from yesterdays' Jaunt on the Photography forum..later.. we had such a weird weather pattern with dark menacing clouds, then sun and blue skies off and on all day.. and my Phone died on me so I had to use DD's phone to take pictures.. My Iphone has been playing up a bit lately..not charging when it should etc

I've got an Iphone X (10).. it's very old now.. ( 4 years ) and was originally my husband's phone, and it's taken a lot of punishment from me  with all my photography .. so DD is buying a new Iphone 14, and she'll pass over her Iphone 12 Pro to me... which has had very light use..


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I will be doing today. Maybe when I go out to the dumpster I might take a walk across the street to ColorScape. Yesterday I could not walk much at all so stayed at my computer pretty much all day. Though I managed to make some food for the next few days. My fast food! Instead of paying the prices at ColorScape food vendor trucks. I guess people do pay it though as they have lines.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, had all kinds of plans the last couple of days, but slept most of it... today I feel pretty good... and hopefully going to get the yard and stuff cleaned up for the rain we are supposed to get for the next few days...


----------



## squatting dog

Well, after 40 years, I figured it was time to put some N-50 tires on wife's hot rod. Front ones are still waiting on the rims. (polished slots in 15 inch are hard to find). From a 455 Trans Am, to SL1 Camaro.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Hollow  Canaries get bathed? Like how? In a tub? Kitchen sink? Forgive my mental picture of him singing in the shower...
He'd probably like a bit of outdoor time as long as he's not in a spot that's too sunny or hot.

It might be that I'm on the road to hell again with my good intentions. While drinking my coffee and scoping out things to do in the garden, I decided to cut back two low-hanging branches on the magnolia and pull up a few weeds that are so big I can see them from my patio.

So far I've tidied up The Hovel, showered, blued my hair, sat on my como se llama...


----------



## Hollow

Georgiagranny said:


> @Hollow  Canaries get bathed? Like how? In a tub? Kitchen sink? Forgive my mental picture of him singing in the shower...
> He'd probably like a bit of outdoor time as long as he's not in a spot that's too sunny or hot.



 Its just a little tub like this.He likes a bath, although he's like a soggy yellow pompom for a while, and hops around his cage trying to dry off.


----------



## JustBonee

It's a Sunday  of remembrance for so many   -  21 years ago today  ....  sad memories of 9-11.

I'm  glad to hear that Southern California got rain from Kay,   but a year's worth at one time!  Hope the fires are out!

I plan to be lazy and watch some NFL games today.


----------



## Jackie23

....a lazy day here too, will be a movie day.  It was absolutely cool when I did my morning walk around this morning....at long last.


----------



## Pepper

When did Peacock become subscription only ($5 mo.)?  Was looking forward to watching new Jurassic Park (2.5 hrs) today complete with popcorn!  Had Peacock since the beginning and it was always free.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today I drove over to my Daughters'. It's the first time I got to see her new house in person.. since she moved in 6 months ago.. it's a couple of hours away.. it meant I got to have cuddles with my grandfurkids, who just  howled and screeched with excitement when they saw me...
> 
> Then we drove to Ely the Cathedral town... unfortunately the rain lashed down, off and on while we were there.. at one point we got soaked through before we managed to get some cover  in a shop doorway..  we had breakfast at a riverside Restaurant, but it was so wet the pictures didn't turn out well
> 
> We visited the Cathedral and signed the Condolence books  which were set up for the public to pay respects to the late Queen.. We were told today he funeral will be on the 19th of September and it's been declared a National Holiday.
> 
> DD and I had a good walk around the city centre ( very small city)  I bought a Calf leather crossbody Bag...
> 
> We took a walk around the open market which had lots of Artisan foods.. as well as leather goods, and books etc.. then we visited Oliver Cromwell House.  DD didn't come in with me she had no interest.. but I walked around , and that's when my phone died so I couldn't get more than one picture inside there..
> 
> Then we ran through the torrential rain again back to the Marina, and the sun came out and it was very warm, altho' the clouds were threatening , and we sat outside at the pub having a cold drink and some  Panko Halloumi Chips with roasted garlic aioli
> 
> This was our view  from where we sitting...


Such a wonderful day....you made me feel like I was right there with you!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> You wouldn't think these 2 parts of the Cathedral were taken on the same day.. but they were taken an hour or 2 apart.. the weather was very unpredictable.. one minute torrential rain and black clouds.. then Glorious hot sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the signing of the Condolence books inside the Cathedral..
> 
> We were permitted to take photo as we got to the front of the Queue in the aisle..  before signing the books, and lighting a candle.. there were dozens of people behind us waiting to sign..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Cromwells' House.. circa 1215 AD


Awesome pictures!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Awesome pictures!  Thanks for posting them!


Thanks Trila.. you're very kind... there's more on the Photo thread.. here >> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-sign-the-condolence-book.74617/#post-2226515


----------



## Trila

squatting dog said:


> Well, after 40 years, I figured it was time to put some N-50 tires on wife's hot rod. Front ones are still waiting on the rims. (polished slots in 15 inch are hard to find). From a 455 Trans Am, to SL1 Camaro.
> 
> View attachment 238808 View attachment 238809


----------



## Hollow

Y'know what I have done today? I sat on my backside and done bugga all! Watched YT videos, read the news, sent emails...went out with the dog into the garden. I ate fruit followed by chocolate, followed by a glass of wine. I haven't even been out on my walk (raining all day). There is a bum shaped dent in the sofa. I am not ashamed.


----------



## Trila

Hollow said:


> View attachment 238819 Its just a little tub like this.He likes a bath, although he's like a soggy yellow pompom for a while, and hops around his cage trying to dry off.


You have brought back such great memories!!!!  I used to love watching my birds take a bath!!  I haven't had a bird in a long, long time.....I sure do miss them!


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> Y'know what I have done today? I sat on my backside and done bugga all! Watched YT videos, read the news, sent emails...went out with the dog into the garden. I ate fruit followed by chocolate, followed by a glass of wine. I haven't even been out on my walk (raining all day). There is a bum shaped dent in the sofa. I am not ashamed.


that's what Sundays are made for...


----------



## Trila

Hollow said:


> Y'know what I have done today? I sat on my backside and done bugga all! Watched YT videos, read the news, sent emails...went out with the dog into the garden. I ate fruit followed by chocolate, followed by a glass of wine. I haven't even been out on my walk (raining all day). There is a bum shaped dent in the sofa. I am not ashamed.


It sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## Hollow

Trila said:


> You have brought back such great memories!!!!  I used to love watching my birds take a bath!!  I haven't had a bird in a long, long time.....I sure do miss them!


Aww I love that you love birds too! I'll try and get a photo of him....he is buried in his feed dish at the moment. He picks out certain seeds that he likes and chucks out the rest  He doesn't like fruit but loves his veggies. Currently throwing around a broccoli floret....busy little bird


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> When did Peacock become subscription only ($5 mo.)?  Was looking forward to watching new Jurassic Park (2.5 hrs) today complete with popcorn!  Had Peacock since the beginning and it was always free.


We have a free Peacock on our ROKU.....and there is a "premium" option.   Right now, I'm watching a free show that has 5 seasons.   I'm on season 3, and there is a little tiny notification that says it is moving to "premium" one week from today.  No way that I'll be able to finish in time, but I refuse to be pressured into upgrading!!!!


----------



## Trila

Hollow said:


> Aww I love that you love birds too! I'll try and get a photo of him....he is buried in his feed dish at the moment. He picks out certain seeds that he likes and chucks out the rest  He doesn't like fruit but loves his veggies. Currently throwing around a broccoli floret....busy little bird


More memories....more laughs!!!!  Thank you!   Oh, and I would love to see his (her?) picture!

By the way, I have never lost my love of birds, that is why I spoil my chickens like I do! 

P.S. I just went back to look at the bath pix again....it really is a good pix!


----------



## Trila

Since I've broken my wrist, a woman named Maisie has been filling in for me, in the snack bar at the roller rink.  

Fri night Maisie fell (twice!) and hurt her wrist.  Yesterday she went to get it X-rayed.  Guess what.  Yep...it's broke!!!  Fortunately for her, it's only a hairline fracture, but still!!!  She is only 19 (?) years old I feel bad for her.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, today I'm continuing my attempt at destroying paperwork from file cab....it has been 3 days I think since I
put a big batch of it in a 5gal bucket with water and bleach...now I have just now punched holes in the lid (forgot to do that ahead of time), and I've turned the bucket over to
drain all that water/bleach...after a few more days will dump
the junk in the trash barrel...then will have one more load to
do...however I've decided it is too much work for my crooked
back and this will be the last time....ah well...lessons learned
the hard way when u have a bad back......


----------



## Sassycakes

Sassycakes said:


> Today I _am worried sick about my husband. We found out he has Covid19. We both were fully vaccinated, but I guess this strain is new. Please say prayers for my husband._


I just got tested and I have the Covid 19 also.


----------



## Sliverfox

Washed & dried our bedding today.
Laundry is done  for awhile.

Muggy with occasional rain today.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Trila & Hollow ,,my mother had canaries when I was growing up.
Than when I was teen, she had  parakeets.

We had  chickens & turkeys when the  boys were growing up.
Plus   parakeets, cockatiels.

Its no wonder that our oldest son now has a cockatoo.


----------



## Chet

Light rain and overcast. Just trying to stay awake.


----------



## Mizmo

Hollow said:


> Y'know what I have done today? I sat on my backside and done bugga all! Watched YT videos, read the news, sent emails...went out with the dog into the garden. I ate fruit followed by chocolate, followed by a glass of wine. I haven't even been out on my walk (raining all day). There is a bum shaped dent in the sofa. I am not ashamed.


..and I am jealous as h*ll.
I have this little food cupboard ( Ikea specialty)  in kitchen which I mainly keep for tinned , boxed stock up.
Couple of  weeks ago on top shelf I saw this teeny weeny black thing scuttling around so immediately emptied everything out and did a thorough soap and  bleach job on it. Well this morning...there was another little monster and now I am wondering where they are coming from.
It is not close to my main cupboard area.
Tins and boxes all sealed and couple of jars with lids crewed tight.
So I have spent past few hours off and on as my body permits, doin clean up again.

anyone tell me how to get rid of these little bggrs forever ...

please and thank you


----------



## jujube

Wandered around an art festival and then had lunch at a brewery, sitting by a mountain stream sipping on a craft beer (grapefruit undertones with a hint of berries).


----------



## Leann

A gray and rainy day here but that's okay. The first hint of Autumn is in the air. Temperatures are dropping just a bit and the rain has restored the once-yellow lawns back to lush green. In a few days when the rain has moved on, I'll need to pull some weeds that have popped up.

I've done some cooking today to freeze for future dinners. S/O and I are thinking of a vacation next year so I did some research on that, too. I mentioned in earlier posts that I had officially retired a while back but then I took on some scientific editing work. That is finished now as of last Friday so I think I really am retired now. My focus is going to be on selling things and the dreaded decluttering. I've been working on both but need to step up my game. No more excuses.

I've also been working, perhaps too much, on my personal budget looking at a number of "what if" scenarios. Honestly, it's driving me a bit nuts. Trying to predict the future is impossible....what interest rates will be, how future administrations will impact taxes and the stock market, what house maintenance will cost, how my health will be and so much more. So I've put it away for now.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD and I went Walmarting this morning. This afternoon we waltzed off to And That! (Christmas Tree Shop in other parts of the country). I bought her a new autumn decoration for her front door and bought two new kitchen towels for me.

Now I have to go to the "What Have You Bought..." thread and fess up


----------



## Georgiagranny

What I didn't do today...I didn't breathe air conditioned air! Or yesterday or the day before, either. On Thursday afternoon it was sort of cool-ish so I turned off the a/c and opened the windows and lowered the glass on the screen door. At bedtime, though, it was a bit warm for sleeping so turned it back on. Turned it off again on Friday, and it hasn't been on since. Ahhhhhhhhhhh. If there's anything I can appreciate, it's "real" air.

Our temps for the next week or so are forecast in the low 80s during the day and...blessed be!...in the upper 50s at night. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise (as we used to say in Texas), I won't have to turn the a/c back on again this season. That would be heavenly.

That reminds me: the a/c cover that I had for years gave up the ghost when I took it off in the spring, and I need to buy a new cover. I'll get right on it...


----------



## Kaila

dseag2 said:


> I have been buying either Cheesy Cauliflower Grits with Shrimp from Sprouts or Shrimp Paella from Snap Kitchen.  I love them as snacks, mostly at night.  I add more shrimp that I buy from Central Market.
> 0 minutes?
> We just had a new restaurant called Piada (Italian Street Food) open near us.  We ate there on Wednesday.  I had the Pasta Carbonara with chicken.
> 
> I was thinking what a shame it was that they didn't offer shrimp.  So, today I bought herb grilled shrimp at Central Market, then picked up the Diavolo Pasta at Piada and mixed them together.  I'm in heaven!
> 
> https://mypiada.com/menu
> 
> Then I had a 90-minute massage.  First time in a couple of months.  We went through power outages early in the week, so this was therapy.


90 minutes??????
Was that a misprint? 
If it wasn't, then how did you get yourself up afterwards?  

I would also be curious.... is 90 minutes at one session, better, worse, or the same, as 3 appointments, for 30 minutes each, let's say about 2 weeks apart???


----------



## Kaila

@Sassycakes 
I am very sorry to hear that your husband has Covid, and that you also then, have it.  Try to take the best care of yourselves as possible, and let us know how you are both doing!  
We will be thinking of you!


----------



## squatting dog

Trila said:


> View attachment 238848


Yeah, we are both full blown gear heads. That Pontiac though...... what a brutal fast machine, and as racers, I don't make that comment lightly.  Our yard was always kinda interesting.


----------



## dseag2

Kaila said:


> 90 minutes??????
> Was that a misprint?
> If it wasn't, then how did you get yourself up afterwards?
> 
> I would also be curious.... is 90 minutes at one session, better, worse, or the same, as 3 appointments, for 30 minutes each, let's say about 2 weeks apart???


I have a membership to Massage Envy and I keep racking up credits.  I needed to use them.  I canceled the membership when I was first let go in 2020, then decided it was one of the best things I could do for myself.  Now I have the time as well.

In a 90-minute massage, my therapist does shoulders, back, legs and arms... first laying on my back, then laying on my stomach.  It's worth it!


----------



## Jules

Husband & I walked in the park this morning.  Weather has cooled off and we needed to wear jeans and sweaters.  I’ve been washing up summer clothes and storing them in another closet for the winter.  We may be involved in a garage sale so headed to the basement to sort through things.  The better items I’ll attempt to sell online.  Some will have to wait until we can determine prices. He’s had these thing sitting on top of the shelves since we moved here almost 18 years ago.  I listed three items on FB.  All sold immediately but two haven’t been picked up.  I’m sure the one will be; the other fellow wanted me to deliver it.  We’ll see.  PITA for $15.


----------



## Pappy

Took a 30 minute walk this morning. Made a coffee for me and the misses. This afternoon I’m having a electrocardiograph at the VA to see how the old ticker is holding up. Later, who knows.


----------



## Trila

We are having our first cool morning of the season (52°F/11.1C), it looks like it will be a nice day....with fall just around the corner.   

I'm not really sure what I'll be doing today....probably the same 'ol, same 'ol.  Read, workout, etc. If there is no dew on the grass, I would like to get in some walking.

Since today is our anniversary, we are thinking of going to a Mexican restaurant for dinner. It's very close by....so we don't need to drive all of the way into town.  It's a newer place, and we have been there for Dio's  b-day and one other time.  The place is not fancy (not even close to being fancy!!!! ), but it's clean, the food is good, the portions are big, and it's not expensive.  Plus, they have "Gringo Food" for Dio .  He will probably get a hamburger , I'll have a Quesadilla.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> I just got tested and I have the Covid 19 also.


So sorry Sassycakes…..just when we thought things have eased up…..but not.
Take care, both of you….do what ever you need to do to get over it.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> We are having our first cool morning of the season (52°F/11.1C), it looks like it will be a nice day....with fall just around the corner.
> 
> I'm not really sure what I'll be doing today....probably the same 'ol, same 'ol.  Read, workout, etc. If there is no dew on the grass, I would like to get in some walking.
> 
> Since today is our anniversary, we are thinking of going to a Mexican restaurant for dinner. It's very close by....so we don't need to drive all of the way into town.  It's a newer place, and we have been there for Dio's  b-day and one other time. The place is not fancy (not even close to being fancy!!!! ), but it's clean, the food is good, the portions are big, and it's not expensive. Plus, they have "Gringo Food" for Dio . He will probably get a hamburger , I'll have a Quesadilla.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU BOTH…..ENJOY YOUR CELEBRATION.


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like I will be in the kitchen doing  some baking today.

Am in the mood  for chicken pot pie.
And I think the peaches are ripe enough to make hubby's peach pie.

Looks like the  day is clearing up after  the rain we've had.


----------



## Della

Going to the library book sale.  I like to keep one shelf of books I haven't read for emergencies.  

During the Covid shut down our library closed and I reread all my keeper books and was reduced to reading my sons nonfiction books about animal rights and cloistered monks.  ( I did read, "The Seven Story Mountain" and loved it.)

Since then I've been like, "As God is my witness I'll never be bookless again!"


----------



## Pepper

I've had to resort to Kindle @Della.  It's good I guess, but since I can't read comfortably in the sun, due to the glare, I understand your need for Real Books!


----------



## hollydolly

@Trila ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have a super day


----------



## hollydolly

Today,  it's back up to 80 deg f... I would have gone out but my back is still hurting, still having to put the heat pad on it...  I did walk around the garden earlier because walking eases the pain, and I did think to go into town and have my nails done, and pick up some parcels  which  I ordered from a store , but the driving will just make the pain worse.. walking fine, driving not good.. ..so I'll see what tomorrow brings
However I did feel totally overwhelmingly tired around 12.30... so I went for a sleep  and slept for an hour and a half.. not like me to sleep during the day 

I got a delivery today ..  Most of you are aware that I journal every day..so I get through notebooks at a rate of knots and they're not cheap.. because I like really nice ones.. I saw the leather bound  A5 notebooks  on AliExpress for a fraction of the price I could get them in the shops.. so without too much expectation I ordered them... it does take a long time for delivery but my goodness it's worth it.. these leather bound notebooks with cream coloured pages... are just beautiful.. bound in red and Royal Blue leather , I wouldn't be able to buy them for less than £30 each here in the shops , so I'm delighted


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> Since today is our anniversary, we are thinking of going to a Mexican restaurant for dinner. It's very close by....so we don't need to drive all of the way into town.  It's a newer place, and we have been there for Dio's  b-day and one other time. The place is not fancy (not even close to being fancy!!!! ), but it's clean, the food is good, the portions are big, and it's not expensive. Plus, they have "Gringo Food" for Dio . He will probably get a hamburger , I'll have a Quesadilla.



*Have a Lovely Day*


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> *Have a Lovely Day*
> 
> View attachment 239005


Ooooh!  Aren't you sweet?!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> @Trila ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a super day


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Pinky

@Trila 

Have a lovely dinner with your hubby, and a super day, Trila


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday I went on a sailboat ride.  It was very bland, the day was gray with a few sprinkles, there was very little wind, most of the adults were drinking alcohol, there was a family with kids next to me and I felt like I was trapped in a car trip with children ('I'm hungry!', 'I saw the plane first!', 'Play the quiet game again?!', 'Are we almost back yet?!'), and the captain (young guy) was looking at his phone a lot and let a little kid steer (though that was really cute).  Also I kept worrying that the boom would hit someone in the head (I would never want to be responsible for taking a group of drinking John Q Public out on a sailboat).


----------



## Pinky

Going to Honda dealer to purchase a new car. However, may not get the colour choice (red) we want, as will order a 2021 model. I hope we aren't stuck with black, or white. May have to bite the bullet and accept anything though 

We're giving our 3 yr. old lease car to daughter and SIL (we bought it out), as their car is 16 yrs. old. We wanted to do this, like my in-laws did for us.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Going to Honda dealer to purchase a new car. However, may not get the colour choice (red) we want, as will order a 2021 model. I hope we aren't stuck with black, or white. May have to bite the bullet and accept anything though
> 
> We're giving our 3 yr. old lease car to daughter and SIL (we bought it out), as their car is 16 yrs. old. We wanted to do this, like my in-laws did for us.


I have always refused white cars...  I've had various reds and blues mainly and I currently have a Black one, I'll never choose a Black one again, it shows up every little mark...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly What is the canal boat called that you have and have you used it this year?

I had a bad night last night...might as well have just stayed up. Yes, that bad. Now I'm so sleepy that my eyes are crossing. Time for a nap


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly What is the canal boat called that you have and have you used it this year?
> 
> I had a bad night last night...might as well have just stayed up. Yes, that bad. Now I'm so sleepy that my eyes are crossing. Time for a nap


No the boat belongs to my husband, we've been separated for 14 months.. I haven't used it.. why do you ask ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> No the boat belongs to my husband, we've been separated for 14 months.. I haven't used it.. why do you ask ?


I was just curious. Reminded that you had a boat from pix you'd posted a while back when you posted pix you took the other day, then couldn't remember what those boats are called.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I was just curious. Reminded that you had a boat from pix you'd posted a while back when you posted pix you took the other day, then couldn't remember what those boats are called.


they're called Narrowboats


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> they're called Narrowboats


Yeah! That's it. Narrowboats. Thanx!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I am HOME after a grueling weekend… uniform replaced with soft yoga pants, a comfy top and bare feet…. Resting on the couch with the heating pad on my knee.  Books to savor, or maybe watch a movie.  

if I am expected to leave the house tonight, it better involve broken bones or fire, that’s all I gotta say!


----------



## Pinky

Well .. to make a long story short - we may be looking into leasing (not purchasing as I mistakenly wrote earlier) either a VW or Toyota. After giving Honda 19 years of business, they aren't offering any kind of deal that we're satisfied with. Their loss. Did feel sorry for the salesman though. Not his fault.


----------



## Georgiagranny

CinnamonSugar said:


> if I am expected to leave the house tonight, it better involve broken bones or fire, that’s all I gotta say!


Reminds me of my mother during school vacations and in the summertime as soon as we were done with breakfast: Don't come back until lunchtime unless you're unconscious or bleeding! LOL


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> they're called Narrowboats


Recently when I watched International House Hunters London, the young couple purchased one instead of a flat.  It was really lovely for US$120,000.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got   the pies  made.
Was going to bake  some cookies,,but the sink is full of  dirty dishes.

Will play with Mac awhile then tackle  dish washing.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Recently when I watched International House Hunters London, the young couple purchased one instead of a flat.  It was really lovely for US$120,000.


yes many people are buying them now because they're much cheaper than Bricks and mortar. Trouble is they have no idea just how much work they take to keep maintained...


----------



## Pepper

I'm exhausted.  Been up since 3:33.  I'm wonky.


----------



## WheatenLover

Yesterday, I managed to pull something in my right lower back. Probably a muscle. Every day, I awaken with new aches, but this is good (except when something is pulled) because it means my muscles are working again.

I threw away a full 13-gallon trash bag of spices and herbs yesterday. Most had expiration dates from 2011 to 2018. I will replace them within a week. There is no garlic in the house, and the salt was a solid block.

I did more than that, of course, because except for short breaks, I never stop doing something. This is good for me. No matter what I am doing, I am fantasizing about dead mice and a mouse-free existence.

Today, Cousin and Son go to the senior center for lunch. The state is sending someone to speak about CBD, and catering lunch. Amazing to Cousin, but I am not the least bit interested in CBD or listening to anyone, any time, anywhere. I want to enjoy the "sound of silence" - and when I have that opportunity, I'm asleep and don't realize it.

Whoops. Gotta go.


----------



## katlupe

Today is Bingo downstairs in the Community Room. So getting my work done before two. I will make sure to clean Rabbit's cage before time to go so I don't have to do it after I come back. I like to have everything done before I go anywhere. Might take a load of laundry downstairs before I take my garbage out so I can get that done early. Took chicken out of the freezer to thaw for supper. So that will be the only thing I have to do after Bingo. Right now having coffee and doing some computer related stuff. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

It's much cooler this morning than yesterday... 80 deg yesterday, 60 deg today. Bliss. I 'm sitting as always in a sleeveless top right by an open window enjoying the coolness of the morning.

Overcast..and forecast to rain from Mid-day, so I will have to go out and collect some items that are on order at a store in town.. 

Otherwise nothing planned for today except the usual chores..


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from my walk and it was a beautiful 72 degrees and a cool breeze. A relief from all the hot mornings we’ve had.
Today, I am making a slow cooker beef stew with lots of veggies.


----------



## Sliverfox

It was a foggy 53  this morning.

So far   hubby & Mac are sharing a couch.
Hubby is playing  a game on his tablet  while Mac sleeps.

I keep looking out the window,, trying to convince myself to fire up the weed whacker.
Or just   start pulling the weeds by the porch.

Sounds like work,, guess I'll go finish the library book so I can return them,, & get  more books.


----------



## Trila

Pinky said:


> @Trila
> 
> Have a lovely dinner with your hubby, and a super day, Trila
> 
> View attachment 239031


Thank you!


----------



## Trila

Wi-Fi has been out since sometime yesterday. I wanted to thank everyone for the lovely anniversary wishes! 

Right now I'm having my coffee. In about an hour, we will be off to meet some friends for breakfast. Since we will be in town anyway, may as well run a few errands.

Hopefully, I can come back later to catch up with everyone....Wi-Fi willing!!!


----------



## Pinky

We might be looking at cars today .. or tomorrow. Maybe Mazda's. VW and Toyota are also on the list. In any case, I think we're done with Honda.


----------



## ronaldj

off to play cards with my uncle. (he's 91) sharp as a tack. then mow the lawn.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We might be looking at cars today .. or tomorrow. Maybe Mazda's. VW and Toyota are also on the list. In any case, I think we're done with Honda.


out of those 2 choices I think I would prefer the Toyota. I don't know about Canada but the cost of repairs and parts for a VW are sky high ..altho' I suppose it's a Moot point if you're leasing...


----------



## hollydolly

Well I did go out and pick up my parcels, and now I'm home I've just realised I've left them in the car *duh*... While I was in town, I walked around to the Nail salon and had my nails done. Never had Lilac before so I thought I'd have a change..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





£30 now for an infill, instead of £25 last month..

Had a coffee in town too.. I was surprised to see so many people at the coffee  house, because it's a pretty overcast day today.. so usually the town would be quiet..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> out of those 2 choices I think I would prefer the Toyota. I don't know about Canada but the cost of repairs and parts for a VW are sky high ..altho' I suppose it's a Moot point if you're leasing...


The garage has just relieved me of £800 for service, repair, tyres and MOT for my wife's VW Golf. Fair to say though, we have had the car from new and it's now 22 years old. It has been a most reliable car and the reason that it's never rusted is because it shares a heated garage with our 75 year old MG. Eight hundred pounds though, no wonder I can't retire.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well I did go out and pick up my parcels, and now I'm home I've just realised I've left them in the car *duh*... While I was in town, I walked around to the Nail salon and had my nails done. Never had Lilac before so I thought I'd have a change..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £30 now for an infill, instead of £25 last month..
> 
> Had a coffee in town too.. I was surprised to see so many people at the coffee  house, because it's a pretty overcast day today.. so usually the town would be quiet..


Love that colour, Hols! 
As for the car lease .. I'll be happy just to get the colour we want - red, this time.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Love that colour, Hols!
> As for the car lease .. I'll be happy just to get the colour we want - red, this time.


yes there's some great shades of red now.. I love red, ...hope you get it..


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> The garage has just relieved me of £800 for service, repair, tyres and MOT for my wife's VW Golf. Fair to say though, we have had the car from new and it's now 22 years old. It has been a most reliable car and the reason that it's never rusted is because it shares a heated garage with our 75 year old MG. Eight hundred pounds though, no wonder I can't retire.


Actually that was a good price.. you could pay that alone for the Tyres. Cost me £400  last year for 2 tyres..


----------



## HoneyNut

Pinky said:


> Maybe Mazda's. VW and Toyota are also on the list. In any case, I think we're done with Honda.


They all sound like nice cars, was the problem with the Honda only the price or has some other thing gone bad with them?  I remember reading long ago that mid-winter (January?) was the time of year to get the best deals on a new car.


----------



## Pinky

HoneyNut said:


> They all sound like nice cars, was the problem with the Honda only the price or has some other thing gone bad with them?  I remember reading long ago that mid-winter (January?) was the time of year to get the best deals on a new car.


@HoneyNut 

We can't wait that long (January), as we recently bought out our last leased Honda, which was 3 years old. We're gifting it to our daughter & SIL, in the very near future.

Since we've been leasing Honda's for 19 years, we expected a better leasing deal than they offered. Unfortunately, that did not make a difference this time around.

We've got an appointment with a Mazda dealer, for this coming Thursday. I hope we can get our choice of red. It will be a 2022 model.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Well I did go out and pick up my parcels, and now I'm home I've just realised I've left them in the car *duh*... While I was in town, I walked around to the Nail salon and had my nails done. Never had Lilac before so I thought I'd have a change..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £30 now for an infill, instead of £25 last month..
> 
> Had a coffee in town too.. I was surprised to see so many people at the coffee  house, because it's a pretty overcast day today.. so usually the town would be quiet..


love your nails!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> love your nails!


thanks Trila.. I had my nails cut shorter than usual, and decided to try a shade of purple for a change away from the usual peaches and pinks..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sitting on the back porch listening to birdsong, reading a book and having some lunch.  Is it my imagination or has the arrival of cooler weather—thanks be to God— made the birds more chipper?

I turned off the AC this AM and flew around the house, flinging up windows to let in the fresh air (I’m totally with you on loving the first non-humid days, @Georgiagranny !).

I hope to take a walk in the park after lunch and maybe tonight I’ll light a scented candle and sit in the porch again, while the sun disappears and the bird song changes to crickets chirping   There may be a glass of wine with my name on it.

I Love Autumn!


----------



## Marie5656

Kinda boring, but...I moved my car to the street parking.  They are resurfacing our parking lot, and we cannot park on it until Sunday.  We have parking stickers on our cars, with apt logo. So Sherrif dept will know not to ticket us. Some will park in mall parking lot next door


----------



## Remy

@Marie5656  I hope no one has any problems with the parking. We had the apartment parking lot resprayed? I don't know what you call it. They didn't do resurfacing. It was a real hassle and real unnecessary IMO. Had I still been working PM shift I would have been parking down the road and walking at midnight or later.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a perfectly lovely day here, and I've been trying (unsuccessfully) to talk myself into working in the garden. Nah. I worked all morning in the bakery and don't have any energy left for working in the garden. I'll save myself for Thursday when I have a day off.

@Cinnamon Sugar The windows are open again...it's sunny and 78F here with a nice breeze. 

There's no rain in sight for about a week. Imagine a whole week without rain. It's about time! I was starting to feel a bit soggy.


----------



## PamfromTx

I need to go cash a check that has been in the bottom of my handbag for months.  Return an item at Marshall's.   Look for a birthday gift for a niece.  Get my car washed, and getting the current booster shot.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I need to go cash a check that has been in the bottom of my handbag for months.  Return an item at Marshall's.   Look for a birthday gift for a niece.  And getting the current booster shot.


Do you have a limited time to cash the Cheque ?.. here it's 6 months Max...


----------



## hollydolly

Today is the anniversary of my mums' death. It was a long time ago, I was just 18, but I never ever let it pass without having a little conversation with her... 

Today also, my ex husband (DD's father).. who is recovering from prostate Cancer, is back in hospital  with heart &  respiratory problems and .. so I've been sending him uplifting texts...   to try and keep his spirits up.. but I have to say, he's so thin and poorly.. and looks 10 years older than his age, I just can't help thinking he's not got long to live.

It's so sad to see him like that, because he was a tall, good looking life and soul of the party guy when we were married.. now he's literally a shuffling skin and bones  old man, who struggles to catch his breath.. at only 65....just desperately sad..


----------



## Jules

Some laundry.  Today was my second day of appointments.  Yesterday was the dentist, today was the first of 3 parts with the Ophthalmologist, dentist again tomorrow, and Thursday part 2 for the eyes.  Then I get a break until Tuesday for part 3 for the eyes.  I wouldn’t be surprised if he gets to charge an extra fee for each appointment; I can’t think of any reason why you’d have to spread these sessions out.  It costs time and gas money every time.

Went out for Chinese food for lunch.  Have oodles left for a dinner.  Now I should finish the laundry.  

It’s still too smoky to walk.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Do you have a limited time to cash the Cheque ?.. here it's 6 months Max...


Apparently not, it was over 6 months old.


----------



## Sliverfox

Pulled some weeds by front  porch.
Got the weed whacker running,,,knocked  down   weeds.


----------



## Leann

Today the weather was perfect so I did some yard work and gardening then took the dog for a nice walk. I also did my usual housework and finished my little craft project. I got so inspired that I might start another. Had a lovely conversation with my oldest brother.


----------



## Pinky

Hubby has been haggling with the Honda guy who is still after a sale. He has another appointment with him .. and, he also has an appointment with the Mazda dealer.

We shall see how things go


----------



## Marie5656

Remy said:


> @Marie5656  I hope no one has any problems with the parking. We had the apartment parking lot resprayed? I don't know what you call it. They didn't do resurfacing. It was a real hassle and real unnecessary IMO. Had I still been working PM shift I would have been parking down the road and walking at midnight or later.


The sheriff/police know we are parking in these specific streets/lots and will be doing rounds to keep an eye on he cars


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> Hubby has been haggling with the Honda guy who is still after a sale. He has another appointment with him .. and, he also has an appointment with the Mazda dealer.
> 
> We shall see how things go


Fingers crossed that your husband wins.  We had our Honda for 19 years and it was still going strong but it was time for a car with more bells and whistles.


----------



## Lavinia

I shall be doing what I have been doing since last Sunday.....watching the progress of the queen's coffin.  Seeing the journey from Balmoral to Edinburgh, through the glorious countryside;  and seeing the tractors and horses lined up by the side of the road was very moving.


----------



## mike4lorie

Hoping to go back to bed... Got up for a moment with low sugar, and had a cookie, and a drink, just waiting to check my sugar and go back to sleep hopefully...


----------



## hollydolly

it's past 10am.. it's damp outside after a night of rain and 59 degrees.. I have the windows open, cool blissful gentle breeze . Forecast is for 72 today.

Just having a cuppa tea and a Cinnamon & Raisin Bun... 

I have no plans for today , having been out yesterday...just the usual chores. .. we'll see what the day brings.. hopefully good things...


----------



## Sliverfox

I was thinking of  going to Walmart for a few things, then on to the library.
Darn ,, library doesn't open till 11 this morning.

I like to get the Walmart trip over with early.
I don't thik I'll be  that slow getting myself around.


----------



## moviequeen1

My early walk at 6:30am was walking 3 times around our community garden circle after I had watered the plants/flowers It was a tad nippy 58 wore a sweatshirt with my shorts
 This morning my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' today to Home Depot. I'm looking for a shower drain strainer. I have one but I know it won't last forever, always like to have backups
The rest of my day,take another walk,read NYT ,my book try to find something on TV tonight


----------



## katlupe

I might go to the store on Jazzy later after my aide leaves. She will be here at ten. So coming up with work for her to do. I want to keep her busy while she is here.


----------



## Pecos

I have a big date with Sally Meile the vacuum cleaner along with several other chores including working on a sliding door that isn’t exactly smooth lately.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I am taking some 'stuff' to charity shop which we drop off at back entrance.
Then I will probably go to front entrance and go in for a browse around to see if anything catches my eye
Then I will come home and watch the CBC TV coverage of the Queen's procession which is streaming for 2 hours and which I am recording.
Then I will probably drop into bed for an hour or maybe not..who knows...will see how the day goes.
Right now off for coffee and a raisin muffin which was in the fridge for 2 days and is screaming to be eaten.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> it's past 10am.. it's damp outside after a night of rain and 59 degrees.. I have the windows open, cool blissful gentle breeze . Forecast is for 72 today.
> 
> Just having a cuppa tea and a Cinnamon & Raisin Bun...
> 
> I have no plans for today , having been out yesterday...just the usual chores. .. we'll see what the day brings.. hopefully good things...


You posted exactly what I was going to say about _my_ day!  Let's do nothing, together.  If we run out of time, we can finish doing nothing, tomorrow!


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> I was thinking of  going to Walmart for a few things, then on to the library.
> Darn ,, library doesn't open till 11 this morning.
> 
> I like to get the Walmart trip over with early.
> I don't thik I'll be  that slow getting myself around.


That was my day yesterday....but I did library first, since I was buying perishables at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Trila

moviequeen1 said:


> My early walk at 6:30am was walking 3 times around our community garden circle after I had watered the plants/flowers It was a tad nippy 58 wore a sweatshirt with my shorts
> This morning my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road trip' today to Home Depot. I'm looking for a shower drain strainer. I have one but I know it won't last forever, always like to have backups
> The rest of my day,take another walk,read NYT ,my book try to find something on TV tonight


It sounds like you have some really interesting road trips!  LOL.  I hope you find what you need!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> I might go to the store on Jazzy later after my aide leaves. She will be here at ten. So coming up with work for her to do. I want to keep her busy while she is here.


Sometimes it's good to get out for a bit.  Have fun drag racing to the store, and remember to avoid the pedestrians!


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from doctors office and had a shot of cortisone in my hip. Got a muscle relaxer for the soreness also. Yesterday, I asked my VA doctor if I could get a walker for those longer outings. No problem. All I have to go and get one at the clinic.


----------



## Trila

Mizmo said:


> Today I am taking some 'stuff' to charity shop which we drop off at back entrance.
> Then I will probably go to front entrance and go in for a browse around to see if anything catches my eye
> Then I will come home and watch the CBC TV coverage of the Queen's procession which is streaming for 2 hours and which I am recording.
> Then I will probably drop into bed for an hour or maybe not..who knows...will see how the day goes.
> Right now off for coffee and a raisin muffin which was in the fridge for 2 days and is screaming to be eaten.View attachment 239394


Be sure to leave the charity shop with less than you brought, or else you'll be losing ground!!! LOL.


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Just got back from doctors office and had a shot of cortisone in my hip. Got a muscle relaxer for the soreness also. Yesterday, I asked my VA doctor if I could get a walker for those longer outings. No problem. All I have to go and get one at the clinic.


Do you have a Salvation Army near by?  Ours will just give people walkers, commodes, etc, to anyone who needs it.

I hope those shots help!


----------



## Pappy

Trila said:


> Do you have a Salvation Army near by?  Ours will just give people walkers, commodes, etc, to anyone who needs it.
> 
> I hope those shots help!


Yes I do have a SA near us but the one I get from the Army is no cost to me. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it turned out to be a glorious day which hadn't been forecast so I didn't get out in it.. Instead I dusted every Nook and Cranny in all the rooms  upstairs, and washed the windows... of course I'd rather be doing that than going out in the Autumn sun...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well it turned out to be a glorious day which hadn't been forecast so I didn't get out in it.. Instead I dusted every Nook and Cranny in all the rooms  upstairs, and washed the windows... of course I'd rather be doing that then going out in the Autumn sun...


Just put down that duster and get some of that fresh outside air, Hols!


----------



## Mizmo

Trila said:


> Be sure to leave the charity shop with less than you brought, or else you'll be losing ground!!! LOL.


SPOILSPORT !!


----------



## amwassil




----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Just put down that duster and get some of that fresh outside air, Hols!


too late it's past 5pm now.. even tho' it's still sunny... I couldn't drive anywhere because it's rush hour now...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Slept in this morning until almost 9am. Will be back out in the shop, working on the steel work table. Have been switching back, and forth between that, and the lathe rehab in the garage for a little change of pace. Getting prepped to take a three day mini vacation to Glenwood Springs, with wife, the cat, and the dog. Should be interesting.


----------



## squatting dog

Cut the grass and weed eating. No fun, but necessary.
Then, for fun, replaced the ho-hum lug nuts on wife's Camaro with some cool red spikes.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@squatting dog  How very James Bond-ish! The spikes just need to stick out a little more Congrats on getting your lawn mowed. I just mowed mine, too.

@hollydolly Really like your new nail color. I don't get to "do" nails anymore because between the garden and the bakery...

@Mizmo So how did your charity shop trek turn out? Hope you didn't get fooled into buying back your own stuff


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> [
> 
> @Mizmo So how did your charity shop trek turn out? Hope you didn't get fooled into buying back your own stuff



Well didn't stay out long..got tired quickly..(hate that now)
So I did buy something.
A very pretty cup for 99 cents.
I bought coz it has the perfect deep  handle for my four fingered hand.
Getting a grip as they say.
Doing not too bad with the left hand though.
So now I am going to have a coffee and watch the recording of the Queen's parade.
Oh, I did stop at Timmies and bought 2  donuts . Honey nut cruller and sour cream glazed.
Just don't know which one to have...


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Well didn't stay out long..got tired quickly..(hate that now)
> So I did buy something.
> A very pretty cup for 99 cents.
> I bought coz it has the perfect deep  handle for my four fingered hand.
> Getting a grip as they say.
> Doing not too bad with the left hand though.
> So now I am going to have a coffee and watch the recording of the Queen's parade.
> Oh, I did stop at Timmies and bought 2  donuts . Honey nut cruller and sour cream glazed.
> Just don't know which one to have...
> 
> View attachment 239409


Mizmo.. how DO you.. hold a mug with only 4 fingers and no thumb?.. I tried it with my empty Mug just now.. and I think I would scald myself with a hot tea holding it with just 4 fingers


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Mizmo.. how DO you.. hold a mug with only 4 fingers and no thumb?.. I tried it with my empty Mug just now.. and I think I would scald myself with a hot tea holding it with just 4 fingers


Well I do have to use left hand a little on side to balance but I have been doing it that way for quite a few years now....nerve damage etc.
It is a big step for me as a few weeks ago I couldn't even get my four fingers to hold anything.
Also the shape of the handle is important.
I will take picture of cup and post later


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently baking cookies.

Hands out  sugar cookies to all.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Bought the material and fun decorations for my fall table…. I thought the owl was so cute.  Not the best pic but it gives you the idea


----------



## Mizmo

So  Holly here is my 99c cup


here is hand holding cup..as far as my arm could stretch...empty of course


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> So  Holly here is my 99c cup
> View attachment 239422
> 
> here is hand holding cup..as far as my arm could stretch...empty of course
> View attachment 239424


yes I see that , and you have your 4 fingers gripping... i think you're a star doing this, because for sure without a thumb that beast would spill all over me if I tried it...


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bought the material and fun decorations for my fall table…. I thought the owl was so cute.  Not the best pic but it gives you the idea
> 
> View attachment 239423


Autumn indoors decorations have never been a thing here.. it;s just something we've never done in the Uk at all, unlike the USA... However it has recently become a fashion, and it;s taking hold quite quickly in the last year or so, and now our stores have a lot more Autumn decor than ever before


----------



## katlupe

I had a pretty good day. My aide was here and did some laundry and other cleaning jobs. After she left I made breakfast and then took a ride on "Jazzy" to the Grand Union. It was nice out. After I got back my friend stopped in to show me the letter her doctor filled out for a "reasonable accommodation" so she can get a kitten. Her old cat had died and then management said she could not replace it. Even yelled at her about it. She has been a nervous wreck ever since. Has Parkinson and the stress of the two last managers have affected her big time. Feel so bad for her.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I went on a Whale Watching cruise, we only saw one whale but he was as good as a show - he did innumerable flipper waves, several times rolled on his back and sort of slow-clapped with both flippers, humped his back out of the water when he dove, regularly blew spray up in the air, flapped his tail up out of the water, bobbed his head out of the water 'chin slap' (but I missed seeing that), and breached a half a dozen times.  
Turns out I am not good at taking pictures of whales, all I got was a picture of a small splash of water!  The cruise company said they post pictures of our experience for free but will take them a couple weeks to get the pictures published to their website.


I thought my foot had done fine going there and back and I was really happy, but since I've been home the sprained ligament area has swelled up a bit, so disappointing but it seems like the foot has made a tiny bit of progress, maybe the doctor was correct in saying it will take a month to get better.


----------



## Sliverfox

Did the doctor recommend  soaking it  in Epsom Salt water?
Or icing it   ?


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> a raisin muffin which was in the fridge for 2 days and is screaming to be eaten.


They can sometimes become impatient, unruly, and rude, like that,
especially after feeling ignored for more than a few hours.


----------



## mike4lorie

Driving Lorie to the City of Ottawa (1.5 hours) to get some teeth pulled out later this afternoon...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Another lovely day in the neighborhood! This time I'm not gonna make a laundry list of all the things I intend to accomplish. Instead, I'm gonna start on one side of the garden and work my way across and up and down to see how far I get.

The a/c will prolly need to be turned back on today. Sigh. It was nice while it lasted.

BTW @Trila regards to and Andycat. I hope that they (and you, of course) are doing well.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from my walk. A little over a mile this morning. Later today, I don’t know. I got a notice from UPS that a package was being delivered from the VA. I have no idea what it is. I imagine we will just stay put today and relax. Us old folks do the relaxing bit real well.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm fairly irritated. I wanted to go  and take some stuff to the recycle centre and also cut the lawns .. but the forecast stated rain for  all morning, ...so instead I felt as I was going to be home I may as well order an online purchase for next day delivery..

Well, it didn't rain at all, and the forecast says it's not going to rain today or tomorrow.. but now I'm stuck in waiting for the delivery which is showing that it will be delivered by 10pm ..so very ambiguous . ....so I can't go out,  and equally can't cut the grass because out back  with the lawnmower going I won't hear the doorbell


----------



## katlupe

mike4lorie said:


> Driving Lorie to the City of Ottawa (1.5 hours) to get some teeth pulled out later this afternoon...


Wishing you a smooth process. Be brave!


----------



## katlupe

Making progress on my transferring photos from the old hard drive to the newer smaller one. When the old one is on I can hear it groaning........ So need to get all out of it before it conks out on me for good. So I will be working on that this morning. Not sure what else I will find that needs to be done.


----------



## Pepper

I realized yesterday how totally I am out of shape, and everything hurts, and I do believe it's from sitting too much because everything hurts.  I will try to do more every day, including today.  It's my life at stake, the quality of my life I do believe.  I'm in trouble.  Serious trouble, but I must try harder.  Or else.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I'm fairly irritated. I wanted to go  and take some stuff to the recycle centre and also cut the lawns .. but the forecast stated rain for  all morning, ...so instead I felt as I was going to be home I may as well order an online purchase for next day delivery..
> 
> Well, it didn't rain at all, and the forecast says it's not going to rain today or tomorrow.. but now I'm stuck in waiting for the delivery which is showing that it will be delivered by 10pm ..so very ambiguous . ....so I can't go out,  and equally can't cut the grass because out back  with the lawnmower going I won't hear the doorbell


Wow.  That sounds like the trouble I get into!  Good luck my friend!


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I'm fairly irritated. I wanted to go  and take some stuff to the recycle centre and also cut the lawns .. but the forecast stated rain for  all morning, ...so instead I felt as I was going to be home I may as well order an online purchase for next day delivery..
> 
> Well, it didn't rain at all, and the forecast says it's not going to rain today or tomorrow.. but now I'm stuck in waiting for the delivery which is showing that it will be delivered by 10pm ..so very ambiguous . ....so I can't go out,  and equally can't cut the grass because out back  with the lawnmower going I won't hear the doorbell


Oh dear, HD,  seems you are stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## MickaC

This is what I was working on Tuesday and yesterday…..setting these patio blocks in…..18” x 18”
Probably doesn’t look like much…..but had to dig out the grass…..setting in…..levelling…..got 8 down, 2 more to go this size…..
then 3, 16” x 16” on the end.
Decided to put these down, because my guys had the grass dug up from playing fetch….used that spot as a launching pad.

This type of work is a reminder to me as why I have 2 knee replacements, and need 2 hip replacement..
I started wrecking my joints on the farm when doing landscaping…….24 x 30, 24 x 24, 18 x 18 patio blocks, about just under 300 of them……railroad ties, lost track how many of those…..at lot of heavy work, but l loved doing it, and loved my results when I was done.

Any body need blocks or ties put down……DON’T CALL ME. .


----------



## MickaC

Tried to post a photo of my work……won’t load.


----------



## MickaC

Deleted


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Another lovely day in the neighborhood! This time I'm not gonna make a laundry list of all the things I intend to accomplish. Instead, I'm gonna start on one side of the garden and work my way across and up and down to see how far I get.
> 
> The a/c will prolly need to be turned back on today. Sigh. It was nice while it lasted.
> 
> BTW @Trila regards to and Andycat. I hope that they (and you, of course) are doing well.


Thanks!  I'll pass along your message!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> This is what I was working on Tuesday and yesterday…..setting these patio blocks in…..18” x 18”
> Probably doesn’t look like much…..but had to dig out the grass…..setting in…..levelling…..got 8 down, 2 more to go this size…..
> then 3, 16” x 16” on the end.
> Decided to put these down, because my guys had the grass dug up from playing fetch….used that spot as a launching pad.
> 
> This type of work is a reminder to me as why I have 2 knee replacements, and need 2 hip replacement..
> I started wrecking my joints on the farm when doing landscaping…….24 x 30, 24 x 24, 18 x 18 patio blocks, about just under 300 of them……railroad ties, lost track how many of those…..at lot of heavy work, but l loved doing it, and loved my results when I was done.
> 
> Any body need blocks or ties put down……DON’T CALL ME. .


this is actually very hard work..I know I've helped the estranged O/H many times.. Kudos to you doing it on your own.. but you really have to be careful and not injure yourself..


----------



## Sliverfox

We had one of those nights where you can't  get to sleep,, resulting in we both slept in.
 Hubby   got started with his  project  right away.

Its taken me an hour to get this far.


----------



## MickaC

Finally……proof of my work..


----------



## ArnoldC

Brushing a finish coat of gloss white on the frame of the kitchen table undergoing refinishing.

Also giving time to think about today being sixty-one years since enlisting in the US Air Force back 15 Sept., 1961.  A formative event in the life of a young man back then.

_Arnold_


----------



## HoneyNut

Sliverfox said:


> Did the doctor recommend soaking it in Epsom Salt water?
> Or icing it ?


Each night I have to soak it three times in a row - 5 minutes in ice water, 5 minutes in warm water, and 5 minutes in ice water to finish.  Foot winds up looking like a cooked lobster, but I guess that is the goal, the doctor said something about encouraging circulation.


----------



## hollydolly

Well.. you'll never believe this.. well you probably will of me... the parcel arrived quite early afternoon.. so I not only managed to get out and mow the lawns.. I also managed to get to the Post office, and to the Supermarket. Just got back about 20 minutes ago... 

I was really surprised, there was no heavy traffic, and the supermarket was not only almost empty of people, almost every shelf looked like it had the locusts strip it.. so I have no idea what was going on.
Granted I didn't get there until 5 pm..ish.. but even so it 's open until 9pm.. and the roads are normally fully jam packed at that time too.. Oh well I'm not complaing about the roads.. but the Supermarket is another thing.. just too many missing items, and everything that was there had risen in price by at least 10 %  and many as much as 25 %...


----------



## jet

yes,i cut the lawns today,weather is sposed to turn cold and wet,,,as for the supermarkets,,its a case of hunt the grub


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly When I was packaging bread yesterday I noticed that one foo-foo brand of bread had gone up from $4.79/loaf last week to $6.49/loaf this week. No kidding. I guess if it's trendy enough, the price is whatever the traffic will bear. As long as people keep buying it, and they do...

And muffins. Holy Toledo! I can see paying $1.25 for one in a coffee shop as a snack, but $5.99 for a package of 4 in a grocery store? Nope. That means $1.50 each to give each member of a 4-person household ONE muffin. A dozen can be made with 10 minutes of effort and 20 minutes of baking, so that 4-person household can each have THREE muffins. Cost? Probably less than $2.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far today, I've made us a  quick meal, scrambled  eggs ,toast , jam & sausage.

Been cleaning up behind  Mac,he's been puking  on the rugs!

Got that mess  cleaned up & blocked the doorway to living room.

He has been giving me  the look,,,,,,"I  have no where to take a nap or  sleep!"
His  kennel door is open,,but no  want to sleep  on  a couch.

Presently he found some sunshine  on the porch.


----------



## bowmore

My day started off with some excitement. I looked out my window when I got up, and there were all kinds of Highway Patrol cars on the freeway. I found out that about 3:30 am a truck rolled over and slid down an embankment. I watched as the lowered the truck down the embankment ot the road below. Now CALTRANS has a bunch of workers out there replacing the torn up guardrail.
Tonigh our apartment complex is hosting a Happy Hour, and I plan on going.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Autumn indoors decorations have never been a thing here.. it;s just something we've never done in the Uk at all, unlike the USA... However it has recently become a fashion, and it;s taking hold quite quickly in the last year or so, and now our stores have a lot more Autumn decor than ever before


You know, @hollydolly, I had to mull over what you said but I realized fall decorations haven’t been a big thing in most places I’ve lived (S California, Uostate New York).  I guess we southerners are so happy to see the cooler, non-humid weather arrive we feel like celebrating.


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> yes,i cut the lawns today,weather is sposed to turn cold and wet,,,as for the supermarkets,,its a case of hunt the grub


..apparently not going to rain here at all at least for the next 4 days and that includes the Queen's funeral on Monday...


----------



## jet

yes,but this is Wales lol


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> yes,but this is Wales lol


I know that, ..I was just pointing out that we're not forecast for rain here..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I am guilty of the sin of gluttony. Remember yesterday I said I bought three kinds of ice cream? Well. I couldn't decide which to have tonight so I heaped up my bowl with generous helpings of each. 

I gluted.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I am guilty of the sin of gluttony. Remember yesterday I said I bought three kinds of ice cream? Well. I couldn't decide which to have tonight so I heaped up my bowl with generous helpings of each.
> 
> I gluted.


gluted .. or glutted ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hm. Must be glutted. As a matter of fact, I'm still glutting. It was, as I said, generous helpings.


----------



## Marie5656

*My cousin on Moms side is doing a family history and geneology. Had a nice trip down memory lane gathering pics to send him
here are a couple

*


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> I couldn't decide which to have tonight so I heaped up my bowl with generous helpings of each.


Great reasoning, there!  
_What else could a person do, in that situation, after all?_


----------



## Kaila

Wonderful photos, @Marie5656   !


----------



## MickaC

Other than my morning cleaning chores…..since it was not the nicest day out, cold, misty rain, windy, I passed on doing outside stuff.
So…..I got all the sold items checked, and loaded in my vehicle for the delivery tomorrow, 40 minutes away……packed full, no room for anything else…..cleaned three more storage bins for the this order as well……did you hear what I said !!!!!……I sound like I’m running a business……starting to feel that way.


----------



## Aneeda72

I thought I’d pop in and say “hi”.  I am still alive, barely.  Am going to post an explanation in medical.

Stella is fine and has become my husband’s dog.

My oldest son has Covid, again.  Worst this time unfortunately.  He got it while on a business trip.  His SO just got over her second Covid infection, worst than before as well, and he only saw her one weekend, in 3 weeks, before his trip due to her illness.  It is really sad as she was so careful not to expose him.  Now he is very ill.  He is on medication; and cannot see her again, till he is well.

In between these two infections, my middle son also got Covid for the second time, but his infection remained mild.  As before, a staff member in the group home brought the infection in and all the clients got sick.

So what I did earlier today?  Got my fifth Covid shot.  Very sore arm as usual, otherwise no ill effects.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> You know, @hollydolly, I had to mull over what you said but I realized fall decorations haven’t been a big thing in most places I’ve lived (S California, Uostate New York).  I guess we southerners are so happy to see the cooler, non-humid weather arrive we feel like celebrating.


I think I might go out and find some Autumn decorations, and pretty up the house for a few weeks..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I think I might go out and find some Autumn decorations, and pretty up the house for a few weeks..


We are doing just that, we have been putting a few shekels away for a while to finance having the house painted, it has a rendered surface, the roof tiles will be steam cleaned, the drive tidied and the interior decorated and we will replace the curtains too. 

Can you tell that we are preparing to sell? This is a big property, five bedrooms, two with en-suite, the entrance hall is bigger than the dining room in our previous house, we have a galleried landing, a massive loft, it was wonderful when we moved in twenty-five years ago, but now climbing the stairs is like the conquest of Everest, we are getting old, time to admit it, time for a single storey bungalow, sad though, I love this house.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We are doing just that, we have been putting a few shekels away for a while to finance having the house painted, it has a rendered surface, the roof tiles will be steam cleaned, the drive tidied and the interior decorated and we will replace the curtains too.
> 
> Can you tell that we are preparing to sell? This is a big property, five bedrooms, two with en-suite, the entrance hall is bigger than the dining room in our previous house, we have a galleried landing, a massive loft, it was wonderful when we moved in twenty-five years ago, but now climbing the stairs is like the conquest of Everest, we are getting old, time to admit it, time for a single storey bungalow, sad though, I love this house.


Yes your house sounds beautiful.. but as you say that's all very well when you have your health and strength.. A bungalow all on one floor ..  will be so much easier and faster  to clean and to get around .. .

My daughter recently bought a Bungalow. She's fit enough and could manage stairs herself without any problems , but  she'd rather not, she's used to all one floor in her Mountain Casa in Spain, and her dogs are elderly so she doesn't want stairs for them.. and because she works full time, she finds it so much quicker to clean the house than if it had more than one floor..


----------



## -Oy-

Got a couple of thousand wedding photos to edit - but first I'll go out for nice fry up to set me up. May even take a few photos


----------



## hollydolly

Must be medical day today...  just had a call from my Consultants' office at the hospital.. they've given me an appoitnment for the 29 of November .. then I had an email from the NHS reminding me that the Covid Vaccination is now due for this winter.. so I've just booked that because th nearest walk in centre is now in the next county.. whereas last time.. we had many to choose from locally.. so I was able to book one with my local pharmacy who don't do walk ins..

Just changed the bed.. and got the washing machine on now... . Put my new coverless duvet on the bed...


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought I’d pop in and say “hi”.  I am still alive, barely.  Am going to post an explanation in medical.
> 
> Stella is fine and has become my husband’s dog.
> 
> My oldest son has Covid, again.  Worst this time unfortunately.  He got it while on a business trip.  His SO just got over her second Covid infection, worst than before as well, and he only saw her one weekend, in 3 weeks, before his trip due to her illness.  It is really sad as she was so careful not to expose him.  Now he is very ill.  He is on medication; and cannot see her again, till he is well.
> 
> In between these two infections, my middle son also got Covid for the second time, but his infection remained mild.  As before, a staff member in the group home brought the infection in and all the clients got sick.
> 
> So what I did earlier today?  Got my fifth Covid shot.  Very sore arm as usual, otherwise no ill effects.


So HAPPY to hear from you……miss you very much.
So sorry your family members have taken I’ll with Covid. Hope they get well soon.
Your road is a rough one.
Take extra care of yourself…..post when you’re able..


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 

So lovely to hear from you .. hope you stay around, as, have missed you! Sorry to hear about Covid affecting your family 

I hope Stella is happy with being your husband's dog .. and, vice-versa.


----------



## Liberty

Painting a new kitchen/back deck screen door and helping hub hang it.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've just been cleaning   the top of the kitchen cupboards. I don't know why they get greasy when I have an extractor hood.. but they do ...

I've just discovered to my absolute astonishment that if I use  multi purpose Pledge on my mirrors and on the windows and glass items,  it doesn't streak..OMG!! I have spent years trying every window and glass cleaner on the market and never found anything that doesn't leave some kind of streaks or haze.. and here it was in my cupboard all the time, masquerading as Furniture Polish..

all  my mirrors now are streak free.. yeaaah.. means I can go around everywhere now with just one Can of spray.. use it on furniture and glass

..so excited... it's sad..lol.


----------



## MountainRa

Taking my Mom on a ride up the mountain to get apples. I plan to make apple butter with some of them.


----------



## Trila

Good morning!

I had a "bad shoulder" day, yesterday...it happens. I finally got the pain to stop -well, mostly stop -around 4 pm. Other than that, my day was ok. I watched some tv, read my book, did very little PT (too painful), and in the evening I even went for a walk.

We have been watching a tv show called Eureka, streaming for free. There are 5 seasons, and we just started the 4th one. On Sun, it will no longer be free. . We don't usually binge watch tv, but in this case we are trying to see as many as possible, before Sunday. I refuse to be pressured into upgrading my streaming channel! Tomorrow we will be at the rink all day, so most likely today will be our last chance to squeeze in a few more episodes.

My internet seams to be kicking in & out more often than usual lately, I'm guessing that they are upgrading somewhere. As long as I get it for a while each day, I'm ok with that. I just don't like when it's out all day and into the next! Hey! I just had a thought....maybe whatever they are working on will improve my service!






That's all I have for now.  Hopefully, I'll be back later to catch up with everyone...have a good day!


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, I have a doc's app't at 2:30pm today....my caregiver
is taking me.....gonna be first visit since last september...
in spite of my aches I am lucky I kn ow......gonna talk to 
him about my shakyness, falling, possible onset of dementia
and try to get flu/cov shots today...also think something causing rash for long time now, so guess will try to get
something for that.....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Welp, I have a doc's app't at 2:30pm today....my caregiver
> is taking me.....gonna be first visit since last september...
> in spite of my aches I am lucky I kn ow......gonna talk to
> him about my shakyness, falling, possible onset of dementia
> and try to get flu/cov shots today...also think something causing rash for long time now, so guess will try to get
> something for that.....


Good luck, I hope you get all the answers


----------



## timoc

What are you doing today?​
Consoling a neighbour who spent 7 hours in a queue in London to see our Queens coffin, only for her to pass out and have to be brought back home.
She is now watching it on TV and swigging the multi cups of tea I'm providing. 
I reckon we see more on TV than the crowds in London do, and we do it from the comfort of our own homes. 

Do you think I'd be spoiling her by giving her a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## JaniceM

I hate this answer:  'I don't know.'  
I can't be in more than one place at a time, but I have time-consuming errands I need to do, but also various reasons I should be here.  

I'd prefer to do the errands today, as it's the last day the city buses are running on one of their free promotions.  But I also need to be alert to incoming work projects (on PC), expecting important mail, and not knowing when maintenance guys will show up.  
When I don't have a basic plan for a day, I feel like I'm spinning around in circles.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72
> 
> So lovely to hear from you .. hope you stay around, as, have missed you! Sorry to hear about Covid affecting your family
> 
> I hope Stella is happy with being your husband's dog .. and, vice-versa.


She is happy.  He spoils her rotten whereas I make her behave .  Of course, when I speak she minds, when he gives her a command she looks for a treat.  But I believe the relationship is good for my husband which makes it good for me.

My son is on Paxlovid for Covid because of his heart issues.  His SO was not given medication and neither was my middle son even though he is so disabled, but his case was very mild.


----------



## Sliverfox

New guest?

Was going to take Mac out & saw this in our side  yard!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Kaila...actually, I have six cartons of ice cream in my freezer. Those three were from the three newest ones. Maybe I should have had some from each of the six?

@hollydolly I understand your excitement over streak-free mirrors. I think. But maybe you should take up a hobby?


----------



## Sliverfox

Went to doctor with hubby.
Quick trip into grocery store.

Home to throw  chunk of meat,, veggies into instant pot  for  lunch.
For a change this tasted good to me.

Now  caching up on posts here.


----------



## katlupe

Did a lot of jobs on my list this morning. Cleaned my coffeemaker, did laundry, threw out empty boxes that were in my storage locker, took trash out to the dumpster and now getting ready to clean my bunny's cage. Oh yeah, made breakfast and even squeezed in a shower. My friend dropped by earlier to tell me her bathtub is now officially a shower! So happy about that it took a lot to get this done.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Kaila...actually, I have six cartons of ice cream in my freezer. Those three were from the three newest ones. Maybe I should have had some from each of the six?
> 
> @hollydolly I understand your excitement over streak-free mirrors. I think. But maybe you should take up a hobby?


ok...I've taken up photography.. ..photographing clean mirrors


----------



## Don M.

I got most of my outdoor chores done....for the next few days.  The weather was pretty nice, but the next week may be very hot...with several days in the upper 90's....might even see 100.


----------



## hawkdon

welp, back from doc's place...it had been one year since
I stopped in.....oh well....talked to him about dementia, he
had me do some testing, may set up brain scan, gonna have
health agency come by to check the house about my falls,
got my flu shot and my fourth covid shot, and weigh 195....
and took some blood, so I'm all set for another year HAHA.......


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon  Multivitamins. I read just yesterday and also saw it on the news...a years' long study showed that 60% of people who took a daily multivitamin showed improved cognition and brain function. Yup. That's what "they" said. Um. Aren't improved cognition and brain function the same thing?


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> welp, back from doc's place...it had been one year since
> I stopped in.....oh well....talked to him about dementia, he
> had me do some testing, may set up brain scan, gonna have
> health agency come by to check the house about my falls,
> got my flu shot and my fourth covid shot, and weigh 195....
> and took some blood, so I'm all set for another year HAHA.......


so when they visit your home to check for trip hazards, they'll tell you not to have rugs which are easily tripped over  , tell you to ensure your indoor shoes /slippers are in good condition and not have slippery soles, tell you to ensure you have good lighting around your home, tell you to have an extra step up to your back or front door..  and all those things which are common sense.. What they won't address is why you trip over nothing at all.. why you just fall forward or backwards for no reason at all.. for that your doctor should be sending you to see a specialist


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought I’d pop in and say “hi”.  I am still alive, barely.  Am going to post an explanation in medical.
> 
> Stella is fine and has become my husband’s dog.
> 
> My oldest son has Covid, again.  Worst this time unfortunately.  He got it while on a business trip.  His SO just got over her second Covid infection, worst than before as well, and he only saw her one weekend, in 3 weeks, before his trip due to her illness.  It is really sad as she was so careful not to expose him.  Now he is very ill.  He is on medication; and cannot see her again, till he is well.
> 
> In between these two infections, my middle son also got Covid for the second time, but his infection remained mild.  As before, a staff member in the group home brought the infection in and all the clients got sick.
> 
> So what I did earlier today?  Got my fifth Covid shot.  Very sore arm as usual, otherwise no ill effects.



Thanks for popping in, I've missed you.  Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## dseag2

I went to see The Woman King.  It was epic!  

Afterwards, I went to the dry cleaners to pick up/drop off.  There was a homeless woman sitting right outside.  The woman at the dry cleaners told me she is constantly there and she feels so sorry for her.  As I was leaving, I handed her a $10 bill and told her that even though she hadn't asked for anything I wanted to help her.  Her voice was so sweet when she thanked me.  I guessed her for maybe being in her 40's but looking so much older.  I am so fortunate, and there are so many others who are not.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to see David Essex......


----------



## Jules

Participating in a local garage sale with a friend tomorrow.  Spent a good part of the day with DH going through boxes.  Tossed lots of stuff, especially the stuff that we didn’t even recognize.  Workshops things seem to reproduce.  There’s a ton more but we don’t have a very big table.  I’m not looking forward to getting up really early.  It’s predicted to be cold.  Hope it doesn’t rain.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today we are having a late breakfast, then we are off to an afternoon charity bbq come garden party. It starts at two, I have no idea when it ends. It is being held at the home of one of our dance friend's neighbours. Our friends have pressed ganged as many of our other dance friends as possible to make up the numbers and raise as much as possible for good causes. Looks like good weather too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to the baking factory and then a day off!


----------



## jet

just planted some cyclamens and snowdrops near the hedges


----------



## katlupe

Coffee and the computer this morning. Then going shopping........on a Saturday which is crazy but need some stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Off to see David Essex......


send him my love.. we are friends...


----------



## squatting dog

Picking up sister from the airport today. Haven't seen her since mom's funeral debacle, so, hoping she's ok.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Well I've just been cleaning   the top of the kitchen cupboards. I don't know why they get greasy when I have an extractor hood.. but they do ...
> 
> I've just discovered to my absolute astonishment that if I use  multi purpose Pledge on my mirrors and on the windows and glass items,  it doesn't streak..OMG!! I have spent years trying every window and glass cleaner on the market and never found anything that doesn't leave some kind of streaks or haze.. and here it was in my cupboard all the time, masquerading as Furniture Polish..
> 
> all  my mirrors now are streak free.. yeaaah.. means I can go around everywhere now with just one Can of spray.. use it on furniture and glass
> 
> ..so excited... it's sad..lol.


For most all my windows, mirrors, I use water with vinegar……unless I’m doing quick jobs, will use windex.


----------



## Sliverfox

Chilly morning here.
Not sure if Mac is still sick or cold,,he's been hanging around  hubby & I, shivering.

Made some cream of wheat up to see if he'll eat that.

Hubby said  someone told him to use whatever you give babies when  their stomach is  upset.
He couldn't remember the name.

Anyone  have any idea what he is talking about?


----------



## Pinky

@Sliverfox 
Pablum?


----------



## Pepper

Pabena?


----------



## Pepper

Son, DIL, Grandson coming soon to spend the day.


----------



## Pappy

No plans on Saturdays when it’s college football time. Go Cuse..


----------



## MickaC

Another dreary, wet cool day.
All plans are for inside.
2 days without sun…..going through major withdrawal. 🌧🌧🌧🌧


----------



## Sliverfox

Feeling blue as  hubby & I are missing out on ATV /camping trip with   our  son.
He going 'up north' in MI.

Then I remind  myself  of the scary   ride as he pulled us  some  80 miles  back to camp last year.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> For most all my windows, mirrors, I use water with vinegar……unless I’m doing quick jobs, will use windex.


tried  all that over the years.. never brings my windows or mirrors.. up spotless.. there's always a sheen to them.. but not now hunny bun... not now...


----------



## hollydolly

Not long back from Costco... first drove to a town about 25 miles north to see if I could get a few Autumn ornaments for the house.. nothing.. tried several places.. Nope...only kids Halloween stuff.. but if I;d wanted Christmas things I could have filled my boots.. and everyone elses boots.. because the stores.. more than 3 months before Christmas are jam packed . Absolutely ridiculous!! 

Then to Costco .. absolutely jam packed.. It's usually busy on a Saturday of course, but I'd forgotten everywhere is closing ( including Hospital procedures cancelled.. ).. for the Queen's funeral on Monday.. so whenever there's a holiday Monday people go mad shopping as tho' we're going to shut for a month.. 

First thing I see when I walk in .. Christmas Stuff.. ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















 The sun is shining.. it's September.. still 6 weeks until Halloween.. yet no Halloween stuff, no autumn stuff.. Just Christmas..


----------



## hollydolly

This was the queues for the checkouts.. and there was dozens behind..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Welp...no day off tomorrow or the next day or the next or the next or the next or the next or....

Supervisor's dad is in at-home hospice care. Schedule says he'll be off all week, and he'd told me that he'd be gone on very short or no notice. Looks like his dad must have either died or is close to death. I don't know for sure because nobody tells me anything.

When the schedule was made, I was supposed to be off tomorrow and Thursday. The newbie who works from 2-6 in the bakery is scheduled off tomorrow, Monday and Thursday. Wut wo.

So...I'm it for tomorrow 6-12, working Monday and Thursday just three hours 6-9, and the crazy schedule is altogether crazy with me there 6-12 Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday and apparently for the rest of my natural life because next weekend is inventory weekend when I'm always scheduled to work. Might as well just take a cot over there and spend the nights. Sigh.

Monday and Thursday I'm only going in to make croissants and fill the shelves. You know, those shelves that _have_ to be stocked by 9 am. Those shelves. After 9 am, I guess the bakery will just be closed for the rest of the day.

And...DD's dryer died. DGD got home last night after a week's travel for work and is off again tomorrow morning for another week's travel, just long enough to get her laundry done except that the dryer died this morning. She took it to a laundry that will do the washing/drying/folding, and they were _nice. _Imagine. When she said she needed it today, they said it wouldn't be a problem and would call her in about two hours. There really _are_ people who work in unskilled jobs who don't get mad when asked for special favors.

DD ordered a new dryer that's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. That's what they said. Tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

I've created a new Thread showing Food prices in Costco.. so everyone can compare the prices where you are...

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...o-vegans-and-vegetarians-look-away-now.74840/


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> send him my love.. we are friends...


----------



## Kaila

How's the pup doing, @Sliverfox  ?


----------



## Sliverfox

Nice of  you to ask, Kaila.
Made some cream of wheat,, took him awhile  to decide to try  some.
Mixed it with some  kibble,, he  ate a small amount.

Had bit more in the evening.
We played   chase to ball in the house.
He gets some exercise chasing  ball from  living  room to kitchen.


----------



## MickaC

Doing some sorting and organizing today, just for myself, not to sell.
The weather was dreary all day…..so it was a good day for inside plans.


----------



## amwassil

Among my check out duties, giving stick-on 'happy faces' to children.


----------



## Jules

That garage sale my friend and I participated in has me worn out.  Didn’t sleep well knowing I had to get up very early.  It was downright cold and even after I got home and crawled into bed, I just couldn’t warm up.  Counting the final proceeds didn’t warm me up either.  Since I had no pricey items, I didn’t expect to get rich.  At least we have fewer items in the house now.  With shorter days our evening walk has changed to the afternoon.  Finished up the Netflix show set in Iceland and I was ready to go to bed at 8.  Not sure how I’ll make it to at least 10.


----------



## win231

I took food to a friend who just had cataract surgery.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm volunteering for the local Hospice to photograph their annual "Colour Dash" along the prom. Camera covered in plastic and duct tape lol 

https://www.sjhospice.org.uk/event/morecambe-colour-dash-2022/


----------



## Georgiagranny

time to make    and stuff


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> time to make    and stuff


A friend who worked in a high end chocolate factory was delighted when she got the job, being a chocolate lover. On the first day they were told for the duration of their employment they could eat as much chocolate as they wanted.. by the time the first week was over my friend had , had enough chocolate to last the rest of her days...

Just wondering if that's the same with you and Croissants @Georgiagranny


----------



## Capt Lightning

Back from holidays in Utrecht  having survived the absolute hell that is Schiphol airport.   I'm preparing some photos and I'll post them shortly.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Back from holidays in Utrecht  having survived the absolute hell that is Schiphol airport.   I'm preparing some photos and I'll post them shortly.


see.. this is why I won't go abroad at the moment despite being desperate to go.. I hate the airports.. Welcome back, looking forward to the pics...


----------



## jet

_out for pub lunch,,then start sorting clothes out for hols,i know its 2 weeks away,but gotta check see what fits still lol_


----------



## katlupe

Just having my morning coffee and listening to 2 Krazy Ketos' podcast. Planning on getting a walk in today. Looks like it will be a decent day. Then doing some housework and that includes going through another pile of accumulated papers. This afternoon I HAVE to try to work on re-installing the printer in my computer. So far that is all I know.


----------



## Pepper

Will be spending the afternoon with my cousin from S. California.  See him once a year, but this year it is twice as he was in for his niece's wedding, the one I was so nervous about attending 'cause I'm a nervous wreck.

I know we will have an enjoyable get together.


----------



## Trila

Hello!

I have accidently left my tablet at the rink yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That means that I will not be around as much (or at all) until I get it back next Saturday. I will pop in, if I can, but no guarantees.

While I'm gone, I expect that all of you...yes, ALL of you...will be behaving. You know who you are!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> _out for pub lunch,,then start sorting clothes out for hols,i know its 2 weeks away,but gotta check see what fits still lol_


where are you going ?


----------



## Kaila

-Oy- said:


> Today I'm volunteering for the local Hospice to photograph their annual "Colour Dash" along the prom. Camera covered in plastic and duct tape lol
> 
> https://www.sjhospice.org.uk/event/morecambe-colour-dash-2022/


Are any of your photos on the site?  I didn't see them, if so.


----------



## jet

hollydolly said:


> where are you going ?


flying to Croatia,,super yacht across to heel of Italy,then around to Sicily,then five stop overs up to Rome,


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Croissants: blech.

@Trila Who? Me?


----------



## Mizmo

How I am feeling today........


----------



## hollydolly

I put the heating on today for the first time since last winter.. it suddenly got very cold indoors even tho' I'm wearing a woollen sweater , so I turned it on for about 45 minutes just to take the cold off... now it's off again and the house is back to being warm..


----------



## -Oy-

Kaila said:


> Are any of your photos on the site?  I didn't see them, if so.



Just posted them.


----------



## Chet

Went for stroll at the State Park. You could see the foliage changing now in late summer preceding fall. Low growth has turned but trees are still green. You might find a small branch turning if you look hard enough.


----------



## Jules

The furnace is set to come on automatically at 7:30 AM. Yesterday we turned it on manually for the first time this season.  A quick trip to the grocery store and a short walk too.  Undecided what to do this afternoon.  We may take a drive to a Market store this afternoon.  It’s quite lovely today; it does feel like fall.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wish it would feel like fall here, but nope! Temps are supposed to start going up again tomorrow and be in the 90s for the rest of the week


----------



## Sliverfox

I too noticed  hints of the leaves turning color in  my part of Pa.

We went over to Andover, Ohio & the flea market there.
Sure could tell that the tourists  have left  that area already.
Not many folks selling stuff,,  parking lot was full of  folks looking  for   things.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my short early walk this morning at 6:30,was cloudy temp was 73
I have a dentist appt-cleaning at 9am,this will be my long walk of the day 6 blocks to/from
I don't know if I'll get another walk in because rain/scattered t.storms are in forcast
The rest of my day read NYT,start reading a new book


----------



## Pinky

Watching Queen Elizabeth's funeral


----------



## Furryanimal

Catching up with the NFL,did some gardening and avoiding the funeral.


----------



## Sliverfox

I'm up ,, dressed,, waiting for the coffee to get me moving.

Grumbles of thunder in the back ground.
Thought I heard rain falling ,,must of been hit & miss shower?

Mail just delivered will wander out to mail box.


----------



## hollydolly

Just watching the Funeral into the 3rd hour as the Hearse  and cortege is now proceeding from London to Windsor castle to lay the Queen to rest


----------



## Pappy

Ah, Monday again. This morning Thelma has therapy for her ankle arthritis.  Later, she wants to go to Bed, Bath and Beyond for some new table placemats. I enjoy this place as it seems they have just about everything. No doubt a coffee stop is on the schedule too.


----------



## jujube

I'm doing what millions of other people are doing today.....watching the end of an Era.


----------



## hollydolly

Into the 5th hour of the funeral for her Majesty Queen Elizabeth .. the hearse has just arrived at Windsor Castle for the second Church ceremony, and the laying of rest ...


----------



## Pinky

I'm going to need a nap soon .. been up since 3 a.m. watching the Queen's funeral procession.
 It's now after 11 a.m.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The Queen's funeral still on TV here. Hours long. She reportedly told the Archbishop of Canterbury that she didn't want a long and boring funeral.

I won't say boring, but I will say long.

Imagine being in one of those choirs, just a regular person. Surely something to tell their grandchildren.

And on the Kroger front: yes, "they forgot" to change the schedule so I wasn't able to clock in. Since I couldn't clock in, neither could I clock out. I left a note. Regular schedule tomorrow and Wednesday, and if it's not fixed, they can go hang when I'm supposed to do the 6a-9a thing again on Thursday. I just won't show up. What're they gonna do? They can't fire me for not showing up when I'm not scheduled.


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen always knew there would be a long funeral, it's tradition.. and she absolutely loved Pomp and splendour.. In fact she would have loved to have been at her own funeral.. IYSWIM...

the Funeral is still on here.. it's almost 5pm, and it's been televised from St George's Chapel Windsor after travelling from Westminster Abbey ... ..and it will continue until tonight, when the RF will hold a private service for her, without TV cameras... at 7.30pm


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here it is morning again!

DS2 would have turned 60 today. In November it will be 19 years since he died. 

Off to make more  if the main bakery in Louisville shipped any... And to make Italian bread for the hateful customer who demanded that I provide a loaf yesterday...that I didn't have. Takes six hours to make from start to finish. I was there three hours yesterday. I guess she meant for me to bend over and pull a loaf out of my arse. Customers can be unreasonable. She's the first one who's directly affected me.


----------



## hollydolly

I literally can't make up my mind whether to go out today. It would mean driving to the next county, and I'm not sure I can be bothered, when it could be done tomorrow..but that said, I haven't moved from this house since Saturday,  and it does my back no favours at all not walking .. so I'll decide in the next hour whether to go or stay.. if I don't go then.. and get back before 3pm I'm stuck in school rush hour traffic...


----------



## Pappy

I think we will go for our flu shots today. Will wait on 2nd Covid booster for a week or two. I don’t want to take them both at the same time.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30, had my yellow reflector vest on since it was still a bit dark,temp was 63 .
Its a force of habit I've never broken because  when I used to walk to work during autumn- early spring season had it on I was always leery of idiot drivers who thought they couldn't see me as I crossed the streets
I'm taking the bus this morning to Kohl's looking for  new sweaters,purse,then walk over to the $store
no other plans, get afternoon walk in


----------



## Capt Lightning

Had to get a new valve fitted in my combi boiler.  Hope it's OK now.  At 16 years old, it's starting to cost money in maintenance.  I've asked for a quote for a new boiler, but I'm dreading the price.  Now if I was a layabout living on benefits, I would get it free, but honest hardworking people get nothing (or very little) in the way of benefits.   The more you contribute, the less you get back.

End of that rant...   have to go to the coal merchant for coal and order some firewood.   Then it's into the garden - the crab apples are getting ready to pick.


----------



## Trila

Just a quick "drive by" post....

I have actually been able to sleep,  both last night & the night before!!!  It was a restless sleep, but I'll take it!!

We are having coffee now, but we are thinking of going out later, for breakfast.  We are still having hot weather (95F/35C or higher), so The Girls are not laying enough eggs to keep up with our needs.

Other than the spider that was as big as a Volkswagen, that Dio just killed next to me, nothing else is going on for now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home for several days.  My youngest son has shoulder surgery today, so we‘ll head out for that in about an hour.  I don’t know how long the surgery is expected to be and of course there’s time in recovery.  I’ll take along Les Miserables with me to pass the time.  If I remember from the last time I read it, I could hardly put it down.  I can just see it now… “Ma’am, your son is ready to leave.”   Me:  “No, not yet, I’m just getting to the good part!”


----------



## Mizmo

Yesterday I was 'oot and aboot' too long and got home exhausted.  Too much in one day.
 I need to be spanked. I do overdo.
So today .....  ( I stocked up on chips and shrimp  munchies)


----------



## Pepper

Just hanging out doing chores, getting ready to spend Wednesday with my grandson!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Had to get a new valve fitted in my combi boiler.  Hope it's OK now.  At 16 years old, it's starting to cost money in maintenance.  I've asked for a quote for a new boiler, but I'm dreading the price.  Now if I was a layabout living on benefits, I would get it free, but honest hardworking people get nothing (or very little) in the way of benefits.   The more you contribute, the less you get back.
> 
> End of that rant...   have to go to the coal merchant for coal and order some firewood.   Then it's into the garden - the crab apples are getting ready to pick.


is there anyone in your household getting pension credit, or Working Tax credit..?.. if so you're entitled to some help..

https://www.boilergrants.co.uk/pensioners/

Sorry to pull you up on this tho' Capt.. you state Honest Hardworking people get nothing or very little.. inferring that people who are on benefits are not honest.. nor hardworking... Not everyone on benefits is workshy or dishonest... there's a Myriad of benefits none less than Disability benefit

I get pension credits because despite paying  a full stamp for 29 years and the rest reduced stamp .. I didn't reach the criteria to have the full state pension when I retired .. which would have been 33 years ...so I'm someone on a certain benefit, albeit a tiny top up..... altho' I presume you mean the unemployed..but still...


----------



## Capt Lightning

I am neither 'inferring' nor meaning to imply that all those on benefits are workshy or dishonest.  However, we live in a society where those who have managed to get by without receiving any benefits, are not eligible when it comes to things like applying for a boiler grant.  The only "benefits" I am entitled to are solely because of my age.  In addition to a meagre state pension,  I get a "winter fuel allowance", a bus pass  and  a pensioner's Christmas bonus of £10!
Wow, a whole £10 - I've just paid £12 for a bag of smokeless fuel for the fire.  I contribution towards a new boiler would be most welcome.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I am neither 'inferring' nor meaning to imply that all those on benefits are workshy or dishonest.  However, we live in a society where those who have managed to get by without receiving any benefits, are not eligible when it comes to things like applying for a boiler grant.  The only "benefits" I am entitled to are solely because of my age.  In addition to a meagre state pension,  I get a "winter fuel allowance", a bus pass  and  a pensioner's Christmas bonus of £10!
> Wow, a whole £10 - I've just paid £12 for a bag of smokeless fuel for the fire.  I contribution towards a new boiler would be most welcome.


well as I say I too get a tiny  state pension, and a bus pass ... but if you're on a tiny pension then you'll get pension credit which will entitle you to a reduction in the cost of a new boiler


----------



## Sliverfox

Made  a trip to Walmart,,lost $ 100 to them.
Hubby picked up some medical  items & a cake that wasn't on my list !
Why, because it was  cheaper than the other store we go to.

Geeezzzzzz


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Having a coffee and cheese danish at the “Georgia Fruitcake Co” bakery and coffee shop (hospital is in Claxton, GA, famous for its fruitcake) while my son is in surgery.  Great coffee and nice little patio area


----------



## Pinky

Going to Costco today for a bit of bulk shopping. Hubby buys Starbuck's coffee beans there for a greatly reduced price. I don't drink the stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Going to Costco today for a bit of bulk shopping. Hubby buys Starbuck's coffee beans there for a greatly reduced price. I don't drink the stuff.


Can you pick me up a little beige fur  Bath  mat while you're there Pinks.. save me going tomorrow


----------



## jet

shopping,,foods getting dearer,wallets getting lighter


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> well as I say I too get a tiny  state pension, and a bus pass ... but if you're on a tiny pension then you'll get pension credit which will entitle you to a reduction in the cost of a new boiler


Ah, would it were that easy.  I get a full basic state pension, which isn't much.  Because I was 'contracted out' I get the  guaranteed minimum pension which makes up the shortfall in my state pension.  This is paid by my former employer as part of my occupational pension.  This does not, as far as I understand,  constitute a benefit for the purpose of getting a boiler grant.

The point still remains.  This is an inverse investment -  the more you invest, the less you get out.  I would also suggest that if the government was serious about reducing pollution, they would support  the replacement of old boilers with high efficiency ones - for everyone.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Can you pick me up a little beige fur  Bath  mat while you're there Pinks.. save me going tomorrow


Sure, anything your little heart desires, Hols


----------



## Georgiagranny

I worked hard today and actually accomplished everything I set out to do! Believe it or not, everdamthang! (That's Southernspeak.) Today is one of maybe five times that's happened. Not only did it all get done, there was time to find a manager to solve the time clock problem _and_ for me to disinfect the floor in the proofer and wash the bakery floor before I left!

The nasty "Karen" customer who was all bent out of shape yesterday because there wasn't any Italian bread and declared that she'd be there this morning before noon? She didn't show up...at least not while I was there. Making that bread was this morning's first, very first, priority. I made six loaves and put three of them on the shelf before I left.

Don't be too impressed with the part about washing the bakery floor. It's easy enough to do because we have a special hose and there are lots of drains. Whoever leaves last is supposed to do it, but I don't always have time.

DD and I stopped at Lowe's so I could get more iris bulbs. Unfortunately, they're gone. Lots of other spring bulbs available but no more iris bulbs. Because it's only just down the street, we also stopped at Home Depot's garden center. None there, either.

And mums? Either expensive and already in full bloom or expensive and about to bloom. Sigh. Mums in September? Our high temperature today will be about 90, and tomorrow, too. Then maybe "only" into the mid- to upper-80s for the next 10 days. It's still summer.


----------



## jujube

Just finalized our plans for our trip to Seattle in October to celebrate our joint 75th birthdays with my brother-in-law.  One of my sisters just gifted us with the airfare (she has a bazillion miles on Southwest), we're staying with my brother-in-law and using his extra car, so we can have some real fun while we're there.

I love Seattle.


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> shopping,,foods getting dearer,wallets getting lighter


...ah but some people can afford cruises to Croatia..


----------



## jet

hollydolly said:


> ...ah but some people can afford cruises to Croatia..


booked it  3yrs ago,covid stopped it twice,,wouldnt be able to pay for it now


----------



## Furryanimal

Went to the cricket....season nearly over


----------



## Sliverfox

Helped Hubby load a mess of junk washers , dryers,, water tanks.
He's off to the junk yard to see how much its worth.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hey! Did I say it's still summer here? I lied. It only got as warm as 89F today


----------



## Pappy

Finally got to BB and Beyond and turned the wife loose. I know she enjoyed as it’s been before Covid since she’s been there. In fact, the whole store has been remodeled.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Home for several days.  My youngest son has shoulder surgery today, so we‘ll head out for that in about an hour.  I don’t know how long the surgery is expected to be and of course there’s time in recovery.  I’ll take along Les Miserables with me to pass the time.  If I remember from the last time I read it, I could hardly put it down.  I can just see it now… “Ma’am, your son is ready to leave.”   Me:  “No, not yet, I’m just getting to the good part!”


How did your son's surgery go CS ?.. hope all went well


----------



## hollydolly

Well I did go out today... went over to  a large town in the next county which has all the Retail Big Box  stores next to each other or just a few minutes apart, so it saves a lot of time when looking for specific items. I went looking for Autumn decor for the livingroom.. very poor show in all the stores tbh.. we just don't do Autumn Decor here unlike the USA.

I did mange to get a few things but not what I really envisioned for the room.. and even a garland was a ridiculously expensive price in a discount store..like Homesense.. 

I've put everything up now on the Mantelpiece.. and hung the Wreath on the door.. but it's not delighting me like it would if it was Christmas Decor.. 

Everywhere was manically busy today.. the roads, the car parks.. the stores.. and I haven't got a clue as to why .. ...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> How did your son's surgery go CS ?.. hope all went well


That @hollydolly and all concerned friends… surgery went well, now for six weeks of PT .


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> That @hollydolly and all concerned friends… surgery went well, now for six weeks of PT .


awww. that's a bind for him, but still good to know the surgery went well and he's going to be ok after his PT ..


----------



## bowmore

Tonight I will be making my special shrimp egg foo yung. First time on an electric stove.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ot Can you pick me up a little beige fur  Bath  mat while you're there Pinks.. save me going tomorrow


Let's all start a list, for @Pinky 
I am certain she will not mind!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pinky I'll take a couple of pots of tightly-budded chrysanthemums. Any color will do fine. Small-ish pots, please. About 10". Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Pinky I'll take a couple of pots of tightly-budded chrysanthemums. Any color will do fine. Small-ish pots, please. About 10". Thanks a bunch.


I'd love a couple of those as well, thank you @Pinky  !
Larger pots of mums would be alright for me, though.  I am not fussy, while _you are doing the shopping for us!  _


----------



## Jules

Today didn’t start out great.  I ordered curtains from BB&B on Sept 4th.  They were to be delivered by FedEx yesterday and never came.  I basically stayed home all day waiting.  When I looked at the tracking, they were being returned to the shipper because one of the house numbers was supposedly missing.  Grrr. I don’t believe that.  They made no effort to call me.  After finishing trying to communicate with a computer, I finally got to talk to helpful person and I had to leave because of a doctor’s appt - the doctor who had decided to go on vacation and mailed out notifications of the cancellation.  Duh, who has never heard of a phone.  

Tried to go to three restaurants that were closed.  Guess with lack of staff they’re taking more time off; I don’t blame them, just disappointed. 

Came home and tried to communicate with FedEx again and then finally got through to BB&B.  A very nice fellow and he will try to expedite my order.  My husband was listening to the speakerphone.  He was fit to be tied; says we will never ever ship with FedEx.  I filled out the satisfaction survey.  Grrr.  

Went for a walk to burn off my frustration.  Quite a lovely fall day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pinky Add some nice autumn decorations to the list to send to @hollydolly along with the furry bathmat


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Pinky Add some nice autumn decorations to the list to send to @hollydolly along with the furry bathmat


see, I knew someone would have my interest at heart..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finally got to go to the supermarket this morning. I haven't been able to go for over two weeks since finding our kitten. She gets into so much and I've had to get her used to being closed up in the bathroom while I get stuff done. I managed to shop and be home within 26 minutes. I did a lot of napping today because the little thing is wearing me out between keeping up with her and her keeping me up.  I made tuna salad for lunch, spoke with my BFF, cleaned Deja's litter box and the bathroom floor, watched some T.V. and of course played WWF.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> Today we are off the lovely old town of Christchurch, where we are taking part in a classic car event.
> 
> View attachment 237625
> 
> You see the request for a drip tray, our car doesn't have anything so vulgar. She has a commode.
> 
> View attachment 237622
> 
> Seen here at a previous meeting next to another MG, the rather sporty looking TC.
> 
> View attachment 237624
> 
> Our watering hole where we shall enjoy our Sunday lunch. Will we dress up?
> 
> View attachment 237627
> 
> Is there any other way?


OMG HC...you and your wife are the epitome of class!!  Looks like you had a lovely day in a lovely area. I like seeing classic cars but have never been to a show. I occassionally see them on the road.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I didn't win last night's mega millions so I'm off to make    and stuff. Today a manager from another store's bakery will be there. Yayyyy!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG HC...you and your wife are the epitome of class!!  Looks like you had a lovely day in a lovely area. I like seeing classic cars but have never been to a show. I occassionally see them on the road.


oh you should go if you can Diva. I've been to many over the years . They're held very close to my house annually.. so it's a lovely day out.... I have tons of pictures..


----------



## Pappy

Today at 1:00pm, I have my semiannual eye appointment. Got to keep checking that glaucoma and keep the pressure down. Sounds like a coffee and donut stop after my appointment.


----------



## Sliverfox

Didn't tell  you all about my dumb mistake involving  window shades.

I ordered the  wrong size,,now  have to send back the ones  I got.
They are all packed  just need to take them  post office.

Would have liked to just exchange them for  the  correct  size.
Guess I have to play  games with the site I ordered from.

Thought 'maybe' our Walmart had window  shades,,,,nope  all sorts of  blinds.


----------



## Mr. Ed

TMS treatment. 
I had no clue about TMS treatment how it might effect me. It's like an onion, peeling away layers of depression while gaining insight into the root cause of how and why my depression began. Interestingly, I don"t know myself as I did before starting TMS treatments. I'm not depressed but I am not who I was and that makes me different. No longer depressed and processing life differently is new of which I am cautious because I am no longer familiar with myself therefore I am new to this land of foreign vegetables.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A shopping morning.  Owing to the  Queen's funeral, deliveries have been delayed so lots of empty shelves, or ones just being stacked.  Still, we got most of what we wanted.   Weather is warm for September, but forecast to be a little cooler tomorrow.
Got to go and put the shopping away.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm bushed. Tomorrow is a 3-hour day at work, and it's a good thing.

DS and his husband are coming over tomorrow to fix my patio chairs. Then I'm taking them to lunch at my favorite Mexican restaurant. Hope they like it, too.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> oh you should go if you can Diva. I've been to many over the years . They're held very close to my house annually.. so it's a lovely day out.... I have tons of pictures..



You look fabulous Holly, tell you what, I feel upstaged. You even outshine that
amazing Harvester International truck you are posing on.


OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG HC...you and your wife are the epitome of class!!  Looks like you had a lovely day in a lovely area. I like seeing classic cars but have never been to a show. I occassionally see them on the road.


What a lovely compliment, much appreciated and thank you. Take Holly's advice Diva and just stop by next time there's a classic car meeting near you. Who knows you could just come across what was once called a Deusenberg:

Even if you are not into the machinations of the internal combustion engine you will be bowled over by "The Doozy."


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 240627
> You look fabulous Holly, tell you what, I feel upstaged. You even outshine that
> amazing Harvester International truck you are posing on.
> 
> What a lovely compliment, much appreciated and thank you. Take Holly's advice Diva and just stop by next time there's a classic car meeting near you. Who knows you could just come across what was once called a Deusenberg:
> View attachment 240629
> Even if you are not into the machinations of the internal combustion engine you will be bowled over by "The Doozy."


Indeed.. and  I've seen some really beautiful Vintage cars here at shows, and at the Transport museums, and also at Transport museums in Spain and Italy... The outdoor shows are always the best of course, because you can chat with the owners about their vehicles.. as we always did with our Vintage VW camper van


----------



## HoneyNut

My time in Massachusetts is almost over, I've worn myself out trying to catch up from all the days wasted resting my foot (it is still not recovered, but I received the spongy shoes recommended by the podiatrist and they help a lot), so now I'm wasting the last days too exhausted to go into Boston.  

But during my energetic days I took a ferry from Boston to Salem, then rode the trolley around Salem, and visited a 'witch dungeon museum', and another day I took a walking tour of Harvard (I was surprised to find out the unibomber had attended Harvard!), plus I got to ride the subway a few times all packed in like sardines, kind of fun!  Oh, and took another boat cruise around Boston harbor.

Today I drove to see some pretty gardens that were halfway to Boston (in Wellesley).  They were nice but I sure do hate driving, I expected all the roads here to be modern (the Boston roads are wonderful compared to what they were like when I visited in the 70s), but in Wellesley I had to drive on dark narrow roads bordered by old moss covered stone walls and with trees right up against the roadway, which was for two way traffic but not nearly wide enough for it.  So going to and from the gardens rubbed off all the peace and quiet of enjoying them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

On another thread, @horseless carriage mentioned taking pen in hand and writing an actual letter. Y'all might not believe this, but the student who worked in the bakery couldn't read cursive. Right! He. Couldn't. Read. Cursive.

Whenever I'd need something that I couldn't fetch from our big store freezer myself, I'd ask him to go back there and wade through the mountains of frozen products looking for the things I needed. I had to _print_ the list.

Our student was not just smart, he was _very_ smart and got into a college that didn't give a rip how much $$ you had. Well...maybe if your parents endowed the college, you could get in with questionable academic credentials. Otherwise, they only want the cream of the crop in the brain/talent department. 

I won't swear to it, but I think he may have been home schooled.


----------



## Leann

I am NOT a morning person and yet I've had to get up early for the past week or so due to appointments or obligations. Today was no different. Up at 7:00a and after some morning chores and a shower, I was out the door to the doctor's for some routine blood work ahead of my annual physical next week. Then ran about four errands before coming back home.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I had blood tests at hospital for my six month check up with the Cancer Doc.
I see him next week for consultation and if blood is still clear I will  have been in remission for 4 years 
( is that last part  proper grammar....don't want to upset  peeps in another thread )

I have lost some weight but I can blame that on the thumb caper over the last several months.
It has been stressful.
At my age, with b-cell lymphoma , I was given 2-5 years so hey guys ,you may be stuck with me  and my naughtiness  for 
another year. 
Y'all keep those fingers crossed now


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo I hope we're "stuck" with you for a lot longer than a year!

It was "only" 93 here today. It's "only" gonna be 95 tomorrow. After a little adjusting of the forecast, 80 on Friday! The weathernerds have decreed that next week we can look forward to upper 70s and lower 80s. Subject to change, of course.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Today I had blood tests at hospital for my six month check up with the Cancer Doc.
> I see him next week for consultation and if blood is still clear I will  have been in remission for 4 years
> ( is that last part  proper grammar....don't want to upset  peeps in another thread )
> 
> I have lost some weight but I can blame that on the thumb caper over the last several months.
> It has been stressful.
> At my age, with b-cell lymphoma , I was given 2-5 years so hey guys ,you may be stuck with me  and my naughtiness  for
> another year.
> Y'all keep those fingers crossed now
> View attachment 240657


fingers are firmly crossed....


----------



## Pinky

@Mizmo


----------



## Leann

Mizmo said:


> Today I had blood tests at hospital for my six month check up with the Cancer Doc.
> I see him next week for consultation and if blood is still clear I will  have been in remission for 4 years
> ( is that last part  proper grammar....don't want to upset  peeps in another thread )
> 
> I have lost some weight but I can blame that on the thumb caper over the last several months.
> It has been stressful.
> At my age, with b-cell lymphoma , I was given 2-5 years so hey guys ,you may be stuck with me  and my naughtiness  for
> another year.
> Y'all keep those fingers crossed now
> View attachment 240657


I so hope and pray you're remission continues. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Seren

I too hope and pray for total remission x

Early start for me with various appointments to get Mum to, and a couple this afternoon for myself. One was finally being able to get my hair done  When I got back I found a parcel delivery but the ink on the label had been smeared so no house number visible, or name! Cue me meandering up and down the road, knocking doors and asking if the parcel was intended for the occupant. No one took it! The thing is now sitting on the floor in my porch whilst I ponder what to do. I may have to contact the courier if I can work out who delivered it, and see if they have information on where it's supposed to go.

I made tea (dinner) from scratch and was looking forward to serving it but Mum had entered the kitchen like a stealth ninja and was right behind me as I turned. The corner of the dish I was holding collided with her shoulder and - BAM! - dish slipped from my hands and crashed to the floor, hurling Shepherd's Pie everywhere. Nice. Took me a little while to clear up. We had pizza instead


----------



## Remy

I woke up sick this morning. I know it was from stress. Worked 12 hours sunday, off monday, 11 hours yesterday. Then my direct boss is getting on everyone's case about documentation and that a lot of charting wasn't "closed." She said I had one. So I searched the computer back to March and I didn't have even one. Seriously WTF lady? Stressed me out more. Then they slung around a new "regional manager" or as someone else called him "the money person."

This is why I can only work part time anymore.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> oh you should go if you can Diva. I've been to many over the years . They're held very close to my house annually.. so it's a lovely day out.... I have tons of pictures..


They may hold these events in the shore area. It would be convenient if they held them in Atlantic City, my second home I call it because our timeshare is there and I was going often until COVID. I no longer drive but AC is easily accessible by bus. I certainly would love to go to one. Nice pics. You're looking *good* HD.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I started watching T.V. earlier than usual, played with my kitten and talked with my BFF on the phone. After my son got off from work, he took me to the UPS store to return a couple of items to Amazon, then to the Amazon hub to pick up a package. I could have walked to both but one of the returns was in a box almost as tall as me. Although it was light weight, it would have been cumbersome for me to carry.  

This evening, I finally got to meet my youngest grandson's GF, who is a sweet, smart girl. I specifically wanted to meet her, show her some love and give her hugs. I intend to post more about that (and why) in another thread at some point.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 240627
> You look fabulous Holly, tell you what, I feel upstaged. You even outshine that
> amazing Harvester International truck you are posing on.
> 
> What a lovely compliment, much appreciated and thank you. Take Holly's advice Diva and just stop by next time there's a classic car meeting near you. Who knows you could just come across what was once called a Deusenberg:
> View attachment 240629
> Even if you are not into the machinations of the internal combustion engine you will be bowled over by "The Doozy."


That car is GORGEOUS!! I love the color and everything.  Maybe one day I will get to go HC.


----------



## Jules

Not sure where the day went.  Started with laundry and even some ironing before I put more clothes away for the winter.  Two walks; it really was a lovely day.  Out for dinner.  

@Mizmo, sincerely hoping you‘re here to share with us for many years.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> They may hold these events in the shore area. It would be convenient if they held them in Atlantic City, my second home I call it because our timeshare is there and I was going often until COVID. I no longer drive but AC is easily accessible by bus. I certainly would love to go to one. Nice pics. You're looking *good* HD.


thanks Diva  but just to make it clear,  that photo is 10 years old...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning InvisipeepsI'm off to work for a mere three hours Yay.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Started off with my coffee and now looking over my list for the day. Not sure what I will actually do on it. Yesterday I did a good portion of that list so hoping I will do as well today. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Pappy

Just sitting here waiting for Thelma to wake up and then I will make our coffee. Didn’t get flu shot yet but maybe today as we have nothing planned.
‘Yesterday I got a wee bit hot under the collar at my eye doctors. After waiting 45 minutes being ignored, I went up to counter and ask them why so long  a wait. She told me they overbooked and it shouldn’t be much longer. I got right in after I talked to her. Overbooked? I’ll say. The waiting room was packed for two doctors.


----------



## Pepper

What am I doing today?  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!  After the day I had yesterday with AccessARide I deserve it!


----------



## Mizmo

Today I shall give my  big vacuum cleaner a treat and take it  for a spin around the apartment.
It is quite powerful and I haven't used for a few months. 
My little  2 in 1 Shark stick vacuum actually does a good job with surface dust
but the big one gets deep in to the rugs...only thing is it tends to drag me along rather than let me guide

Then I will probably just drink coffee, eat choc biscuits and watch some TV. 
I have  a few  good vintage  movies recorded so doesn't matter if  I doze off now and again.
What did we ever do without replay and fast forward ?


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Today I had blood tests at hospital for my six month check up with the Cancer Doc.
> I see him next week for consultation and if blood is still clear I will  have been in remission for 4 years
> ( is that last part  proper grammar....don't want to upset  peeps in another thread )
> 
> I have lost some weight but I can blame that on the thumb caper over the last several months.
> It has been stressful.
> At my age, with b-cell lymphoma , I was given 2-5 years so hey guys ,you may be stuck with me  and my naughtiness  for
> another year.
> Y'all keep those fingers crossed now
> View attachment 240657


Hope all your results come out positive, and remission will be your best friend for many, many years to come.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What am I doing today?  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!  After the day I had yesterday with AccessARide I deserve it!


what did I miss ?


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> what did I miss ?


Actually nothing.  AccessARide is a horror show and it's rare when it's not.  Took two hours for half hour trip, not too unusual!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Actually nothing.  AccessARide is a horror show and it's rare when it's not.  Took two hours for half hour trip, not too unusual!


didn't I tell you a couple of weeks ago not to ride with them.. after the report of the mugging of that elderly disabled woman by a driver ?.. are you not listening to me.. ?  *smh*


----------



## Pepper

So, what's my choice?  Being pushed off a subway platform OR being tortured by AAR?


----------



## hollydolly

I'm fed up with the inept weather reporting. I checked the forecast with 2 separate weather apps  from Tuesday.. it said Wednesday was going to be sunny, Thursday would be heavy cloud.. Friday and Saturday rain.. So I arranged my life around those forecasts .. yesterday ended up not sunny, but very cloudy.. today is sunny.. when it should have been miserable, and I'm stuck in waiting for a delivery.. ..I have no idea how the meteorologists get paid so much, .. I wish I could find me a job that pays me megabucks to get everything wrong..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> So, what's my choice?  Being pushed off a subway platform OR being tortured by AAR?


AAR ?
 Get a normal cab..


----------



## Pepper

Nothing normal about this city!  But don't get me wrong, I  New York!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Nothing normal about this city!  But don't get me wrong, I  New York!


same here in London... but you have to pick your safest venues..


----------



## fatboy

doing some outdoor chores today because its cool and low humidity.yesterday it got up to 93 with high humidity.high of 64 today!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. Yay. 

Just tidying up so that DS/DSIL won't think I'm getting too old to keep house  

We may break a record for high temperature on September 22.


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> So, what's my choice?  Being pushed off a subway platform OR being tortured by AAR?



New Yorkers have no one but themselves to blame after electing Bill de Blasio...twice!  You get what you vote for.


----------



## Pinky

Waiting for hubby's new computer to be delivered. I hope Security doesn't reject it due to weight. 
Oh well .. we'll see. I may have to take the dolly down to get it, as hubs has a dental appointment.


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> Actually nothing. AccessARide is a horror show and it's rare when it's not. Took two hours for half hour trip, not too unusual!


Ugh!! were you coming this way?  UN General Assembly is in session. 
I listen to car horns blowing all day.  Second Ave is like a parking lot.


----------



## Pepper

We could have avoided the traffic by taking 79th going west immediately as his other pick up was West 43rd but the idiot went through the east side @Kika.  I went nutso berserko.


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> We could have avoided the traffic by taking 79th going west immediately as his other pick up was West 43rd but the idiot went through the east side @Kika.  I went nutso berserko.


Do you pay a flat rate for these rides; does he get more for a longer ride?


----------



## Pepper

Jules said:


> Do you pay a flat rate for these rides; does he get more for a longer ride?


Because it is an MTA program the fare is only $2.75, the same price as riding the subway or bus.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I'm fed up with the inept weather reporting. I checked the forecast with 2 separate weather apps  from Tuesday.. it said Wednesday was going to be sunny, Thursday would be heavy cloud.. Friday and Saturday rain.. So I arranged my life around those forecasts .. yesterday ended up not sunny, but very cloudy.. today is sunny.. when it should have been miserable, and I'm stuck in waiting for a delivery.. ..I have no idea how the meteorologists get paid so much, .. I wish I could find me a job that pays me megabucks to get everything wrong..


I always say that about weather men/women too. Never right and it doesn't matter. Everyone is back the next day to get the weather report from them.


----------



## katlupe

I hadn't used Instacart since winter so they sent me a coupon for $20. off my groceries on two separate orders between now and Oct. 17th. So instead of making Sonny drive here to get food for my bunny boy I ordered from Aldi's. Still have one more coupon. Thank you Instacart!


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> We could have avoided the traffic by taking 79th going west immediately as his other pick up was West 43rd but the idiot went through the east side @Kika. I went nutso berserko.


What a dope!!  I wonder how the drivers get paid for AAR pickups.  Was he trying to increase his $$ by going the congested way?   I would have gone berserk too.


----------



## hollydolly

What's AAR ?


----------



## Pinky

Went down with the trolley to pick up hubs new computer .. he's at the dentist.


----------



## Kika

hollydolly said:


> What's AAR ?


I'm sorry.  Access-A-Ride.  
Access-A-Ride Paratransit Service (mta.info)


----------



## hollydolly

Kika said:


> I'm sorry.  Access-A-Ride.
> Access-A-Ride Paratransit Service (mta.info)


thanks Kika .. and I presume that's a discounted price...


----------



## Kika

hollydolly said:


> and I presume that's a discounted price...





Pepper said:


> Because it is an MTA program the fare is only $2.75, the same price as riding the subway or bus.


Yes discounted, as @Pepper mentioned.  Considering that a regular cab would probably cost in the vicinity of $70 - $80 dollars without the tip, this is a good deal. 
However, discounted prices come with a cost to your nerves and patience.
The subways here are just not safe at all today.  Older people are targets.


----------



## Pepper

Kika said:


> What a dope!!  I wonder how the drivers get paid for AAR pickups.  Was he trying to increase his $$ by going the congested way?   I would have gone berserk too.


Drivers get paid $40 a ride, a cut in pay.  During the pandemic even the yellow & greens were glad to get it.  I know the outfit they work for, they are the worst, or maybe the truly worst lost their contracts one might hope.


----------



## hollydolly

Kika said:


> Yes discounted, as @Pepper mentioned.  Considering that a regular cab would probably cost in the vicinity of $70 - $80 dollars without the tip, this is a good deal.
> However, discounted prices come with a cost to your nerves and patience.
> The subways here are just not safe at all today.  Older people are targets.


OH goodness. we're very lucky with the subway here.. ( Tube as it's called in England but Subway in Scotland )


----------



## Sliverfox

Send  my package  back.
Stopped at the  Dollar stores ,, bought a few things.

Dollar Tree had lots of Autumn  things out.
Talked myself out of buying any,,,  I have too much stuff.


----------



## Georgiagranny

We didn't even get close to breaking a temperature record. It was only 90 degrees. Furthermore, when we get up in the morning it's probably only going to be about 60, with a high temp of around 78 tomorrow. Yippee. 

Why do I feel like today is Friday? And what difference does it make anyway? It'll be weeks before my brain adjusts to "normal" working five days and getting two days off again after supervisor comes back. Sunday and Monday are inventory days so of course I'm workingbecause even if supervisor is back, he'll be doing inventory while I bake. And bake. And bake. Because, yanno...I'm a baker. 

Patio chairs turned out to be a giant PITA and more involved than first thought so DS/DSIL decided the easiest way to get them repaired would be to take them home, repair, bring them back. Sigh. In the meantime, I've borrowed two chairs from DD's patio because they never use theirs anyway.

I have it on good authority that Friday isn't until tomorrow.


----------



## Trila

I slept last night!!!! Yea!  I had little to no shoulder pain during the night..although it is annoyed now.  Still... I slept!!! 

Our really hot weather has left, for now.  This morning is cooler than it has been....Andy couldn't wait to come in to nap in the kitchen!!  LOL. Our high is only expected to be around 71°F/21.6°C. 

Our really hot weather has left, for now.  This morning is cooler than it has been....Andy couldn't wait to come in to nap in the kitchen!!  LOL. Our high is only expected to be around 71°F. 

I bought 2 mums the other day and I was hoping to plant them today.  I didn't think ahead as to how I'll accomplish that with only one hand!!!  LOL

I started watching Firefly again today...it's one of the very few TV shows that I will re-watch.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm going in search of the ellusive "Bearded Reedling" - a lovely little bird that I've never photographed. If I manage it I'll stick a photo up in the Photography forum


----------



## Georgiagranny

@-Oy- I'm today years old knowing that there's a bird called a Bearded Reedling. I hope you find one to photograph because I want to see it.

I sooo wanted today to be Saturday, but it's not. Since all the days are the same, why does it make a difference to me? LOL

Off to bake stuff.


----------



## horseless carriage

My blazer got more remarks at work today than the hat.

That is, until they spotted the shoes. Such a 
palaver over a pair of shoes.


----------



## hollydolly

Well seems the forecasters got it wrong again. Said today would have heavy rain from 4am... it's now 11am.. and no sign of the rain.. I got everything done yesterday in prep for the rain.. might as well not bothered..No plans for today...


----------



## Pappy

Nothing actually planned today. Nice to have no appointments for a change. Might binge watch Beyond Salem on Peacock tv, or a nap or two.


----------



## MickaC

Since it’s not going to be a nice day outside……I think I will travel downstairs, and start going through my sewing stuff.
Do I need 100 zippers…..nope……do I need 5000 buttons……nope……2000 spools of thread……nope…..and so on.
I think you get the picture.
If it drys off outside, might put some things away in the shed for winter.


----------



## katlupe

I discovered fleas on my bunny boy yesterday! So I will be combing him twice a day whether he likes it or not. Making sure to keep his nails cut short because he scratches himself. Now I think this is what caused his eye to have issues, him scratching around it. Taking his whole cage apart and washing it down.............might be doing that daily till I get rid of these creatures from h*ll. 

He is 8 years old and has NEVER had fleas. I went through this over the years with my cats and my dog. It was always worse as they got older because they were more susceptible to them. Rabbit does not go outside so someone (or me) brought one or more in as a hitchhiker. Just walking outside but especially in grass can bring them in. I will be vacuuming like a crazy woman every day and washing his various sleeping rugs and things too. They have got to go!


----------



## Pepper

Going to Pain Doc today for cortisone shot upper back/neck but may be turned down due to high glucose.  We'll see.


----------



## Sliverfox

Fall weather?  its an overcast 45  heading to the  mid  50s.
Just typing  that out & I start sneezing.

Hubby is off helping his brother.
Not  sure  how long  this job will take.

Now to dream up some  delicious  food  for lunch.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I discovered fleas on my bunny boy yesterday! So I will be combing him twice a day whether he likes it or not. Making sure to keep his nails cut short because he scratches himself. Now I think this is what caused his eye to have issues, him scratching around it. Taking his whole cage apart and washing it down.............might be doing that daily till I get rid of these creatures from h*ll.
> 
> He is 8 years old and has NEVER had fleas. I went through this over the years with my cats and my dog. It was always worse as they got older because they were more susceptible to them. Rabbit does not go outside so someone (or me) brought one or more in as a hitchhiker. Just walking outside but especially in grass can bring them in. I will be vacuuming like a crazy woman every day and washing his various sleeping rugs and things too. They have got to go!


So sorry to hear the flea issue……I have been very lucky, as to all the dogs and cats i’ve had over the years…..never once had a flea.
Hope it doesn’t take too long to solve this problem.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Good morning Invisipeeps


Loved that greeting!


----------



## Kaila

I will likely be fine, but....

I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.

I will definitely be back, if possible!  
(_and again, will probably be fine.)_


----------



## Mizmo

katlupe said:


> I discovered fleas on my bunny boy yesterday! So I will be combing him twice a day whether he likes it or not. Making sure to keep his nails cut short because he scratches himself. Now I think this is what caused his eye to have issues, him scratching around it. Taking his whole cage apart and washing it down.............might be doing that daily till I get rid of these creatures from h*ll.
> 
> He is 8 years old and has NEVER had fleas. I went through this over the years with my cats and my dog. It was always worse as they got older because they were more susceptible to them. Rabbit does not go outside so someone (or me) brought one or more in as a hitchhiker. Just walking outside but especially in grass can bring them in. I will be vacuuming like a crazy woman every day and washing his various sleeping rugs and things too. They have got to go!




A friend has a rabbit and after an all over wet comb she dips the comb in rubbing alcohol but combs only the  back of his neck so he can't lick it off. Kills the beasties off.
Seems to work for her bunny boy.


----------



## Jules

Kaila said:


> I will likely be fine, but....
> 
> I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.
> 
> I will definitely be back, if possible!
> (_and again, will probably be fine.)_


Sending caring thoughts for today and your days of recuperating too.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I will likely be fine, but....
> 
> I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.
> 
> I will definitely be back, if possible!
> (_and again, will probably be fine.)_


Oh my gosh... sending you every luck for your procedure Kaila.. and hope to see you back soon...


----------



## Pink Biz

Kaila said:


> I will likely be fine, but....
> 
> I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.
> 
> I will definitely be back, if possible!
> (_and again, will probably be fine.)_


Good luck with everything and get well soon dear @Kaila.  I'll keep your place on Games warm for you


----------



## Pinky

Kaila


----------



## Furryanimal

Just back from my last days cricket of this season and off to see this lot this evening


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Just back from my last days cricket of this season and off to see this lot this evening


I really dislike tribute bands.. No idea why the real deal can't play..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I really dislike tribute bands.. No idea why the real deal can't play..


True .. I love the original band.


----------



## katlupe

Mizmo said:


> A friend has a rabbit and after an all over wet comb she dips the comb in rubbing alcohol but combs only the  back of his neck so he can't lick it off. Kills the beasties off.
> Seems to work for her bunny boy.


I will try that. Thank you so much!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> I will likely be fine, but....
> 
> I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.
> 
> I will definitely be back, if possible!
> (_and again, will probably be fine.)_


Praying for a successful procedure and for you to be back soon.


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> I will likely be fine, but....
> 
> I just wanted to put a note here, that I am having a medical procedure, today, and just in case of a complication, I would not want members here, that have been so very wonderful for me to have interactions with, to wonder where I went, if in any case, I go anyplace.
> 
> I will definitely be back, if possible!
> (_and again, will probably be fine.)_


We will expect you back…..no ifs, ands or buts..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got back from a short vacation Wednesday. The dog and cat did well traveling, and in the hotel for the most part. Back to work in the shop, and happy to be home, and well rested.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Kaila,, good  luck,,,hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Geezer,, did you have  problems  finding  hotel that would accept  pets?


----------



## David777

10am PDT now and about to leave for the first time in about a month, driving 55 miles north to hilly San Francisco for a day of street exercise fun on its touristy north shore next to the bay.  Sunny, low 70F temps, minor cool marine breezes so ought be tons of people out on its streets.  Due to its large population of medical and nursing schools and research corps there are also many fine fit healthy looking women about. Also this weekend in SF is a huge Salesforce business convention and a rather pricy music festival.  Young Italian tourists are especially common and generally are fair numbers of other Europeans one constantly hears speaking various languages.


----------



## SeniorBen

Taking a drive to the mountains before winter sets in.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. It's sunny and a lovely and cool 73. There are a gazillion things to do in the garden. I don't feel like it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

SeniorBen said:


> Taking a drive to the mountains before winter sets in.


Before winter sets in? It's still September! Where do you live?


----------



## hollydolly

SeniorBen said:


> Taking a drive to the mountains before winter sets in.


I wish we had mountains here for me to visit.. sadly none.. I love mountains, and have many near my second home in Spain.. but sadly none near where I live here ...


----------



## Capt Lightning

We don't have mountains in this part of Scotland.  The nearest hill to me is Bennachie  at 1733 feet high and is regarded as synonymous with  Aberdeenshire.  The name means the hill of the breast.  I've 'climbed' it several times (it has  path the whole way to the top)  



This peak is Mither Tap.  The highest of the hill's 4 peaks is called Oxen Craig.

I only went as far as the nearest town to order a new set of glasses from the opticians.  No change in my eyes for years, so I'll keep my current pair for spare.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mowed lawn (or what's left of it).


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I will try that. Thank you so much!


Lay a white cloth of some kind on the floor and check for a few hours to see if you see any jumping from your rugs or carpet.  I worry that if they lay eggs you could have a problem.  I got them one time many years ago, a lady told me to sprinkle table salt all over the carpet and leave it a few days.  It apparently dehydrates them and the eggs.  Then just vacuum up.  I did not believe it but it worked. Don't know if it would be safe for bunny, I would call a vet if I had a bunny before I tried anything.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Lay a white cloth of some kind on the floor and check for a few hours to see if you see any jumping from your rugs or carpet.  I worry that if they lay eggs you could have a problem.  I got them one time many years ago, a lady told me to sprinkle table salt all over the carpet and leave it a few days.  It apparently dehydrates them and the eggs.  Then just vacuum up.  I did not believe it but it worked. Don't know if it would be safe for bunny, I would call a vet if I had a bunny before I tried anything.


Thank you. I ordered the flea trap that has a light on it but have to put it where he can't mess with it. It has a cord. I order flea combs but they won't be here till Monday so I am using his comb that I use for grooming. It works.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I wish we had mountains here for me to visit.. sadly none.. I love mountains, and have many near my second home in Spain.. but sadly none near where I live here ...


We have mountains! You need to come here.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> We have mountains! You need to come here.


Oh we have a lot of mountains in England and the UK but none here in the South where I live


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I spent a lovely lazy day drinking coffee and watching Nigella Lawson cook Christmas food on YouTube. Too soon?


----------



## hollydolly

TeaBiscuit said:


> I spent a lovely lazy day drinking coffee and watching Nigella Lawson cook Christmas food on YouTube. Too soon?


Too soon..lol... we've not even got to Halloween yet...


----------



## TeaBiscuit

hollydolly said:


> Too soon..lol... we've not even got to Halloween yet...



I've moved on to James Martin's The Box: No Recipes Allowed. Not a holiday dish in sight.


----------



## Packerjohn

Unpacking boxes.  It's my 3rd day doing this and I still have about 37 boxes left to go.  Hooke up my TV, amplifier, DVD player, tape deck and VHS player.  Nice people here with young and old mixed in.  Glad I left that 55 Plus joint.  It was too boring and too depressing for a fun loving country boy like me.

Folks here sure are friendly.  My kind of people.  I live in a pretty big apartment with 3 towers.  On my first day here I came up to the wrong tower and a nice couple took me to "my tower."  Yesterday, I took a cardboard box full of cardboards.  A nice young lady took me to the recycle containers and even helped me throw all those used cardboards away.  Like I said, there sure are nice people living here.  A "breath of fresh air" from that old, rather stale, place.  I'm sure glad that I moved while I still can.  Some folks wait too long and then they are trapped.  Not good!

Retirement should be doing things, having new experiences, meeting new people and having fun.  Retirement should not be sitting around waiting for that ambulance to come and get you & take you to "you know where."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Oh we have a lot of mountains in England and the UK but none here in the South where I live


Well it would still be nice if you came here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~Had phone conversations with my BFF and sister.
~Thoroughly cleaned my fountain and added filtered water so our kitten Deja could drink from it if she chooses to only to find out the fountain stopped working! It worked last night.
~Gave Deja a manicure. Clipped her nails and gently used emery board as was suggest at the vets. She likes to climb me and that hurts.
~As usual spent some time playing with her. I also let her "help" me play Words With Friends. She loves to see the letters hop around when shuffling and she puts her little paws on the screen like she can do something   Well she does..she usually closes the windows.
~Put away most of the items my son brought from Costco.
~Deja and I took a nap.
One thing I'm glad I didn't have to do is bring the large tote that's on my patio into the house when the men started working on installing a new patio. It's large enough to put a body in it..so I made sure to put a lock on it.  The workman moved it to back patio wall and it seemed to have come in handy for them to lay tools on.


----------



## SeniorBen

Took a trip to Golden Gate Canyon State Park today...

It's good to get out of the city once in a while.


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> ~Had phone conversations with my BFF and sister.
> ~Thoroughly cleaned my fountain nd added filtered water so our kitten could drink from it if she chose to only to find out the fountain stopped working! It worked last night.
> ~Gave our kitten, Deja, a manicure. Clipped her nails and gently used emery board as was suggest at the vets. She likes to climb me and that hurts.
> ~As usual spent some time playing with her. I also let her "help" me play Words With Friends. She loves to see the letters hop around when shuffling and she puts her little paws on the screen like she can do something   Well she does..she usually closes the windows.
> ~Put away most of the items my son brought from Costco.
> ~Deja and I took a nap.
> One thing I'm glad I didn't have to do is bring the large tote that's on my patio into the house when the men started working on putting a new patio. It's large enough to put a body in it..so I made sure to put a lock on it.  The workman moved it to back wall of the patio and it seemed to have come in handy for them to lay tools on.


Isn't she just a little joy!! A living thing that relies on you for cuddles, kisses, play, food and warm loving person to snuggle when she is worn out after life's daily adventures. It is so heartwarming that we make such a difference to another of God's creations that he made to give us comfort and happiness!!  All of mine need a nail trim and all of them don't like it.  Just like are human children we must tackle the tasks of keeping them healthy and safe.


----------



## Furryanimal

Pinky said:


> True .. I love the original band.


I say give them a chance!
They are really good at what they do....
i have seen ELO Again,Australian pink Floyd,The Bootleg Beatles,and two Abba bands-Bjorn Again and Revival.
All brilliant.
looking out for No way Sis-an Oasis tribute band.


----------



## Jules

Usual walks and trips to a couple of stores.  The department store had a huge area of Christmas items.  The staff will be so sick of looking at those Christmas trees by the time January rolls around.

Finished up the final episode of Norwegian series on NF. 

One of the bloggers enclosed a jigsaw puzzle of her face.  Not sure why I spent 25 minutes doing it.  I should have gone to bed instead.  Now I‘ll do that.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Going to the theatre today to see "The Rothienorman picture show".  This is a comedy sketch and music show performed by a local theatrical group.  Previous shows have had titles such as "Desperate fishwives" and "Dreich encounter".  During one performance of "How to look good glaikit"  (Scottish for 'stupid') some of the audience left because they thought it was Gok Wan's show, "How to look good naked".


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, we are going to an Apple Fest. Supposedly, they have the best apple pies in the world. Hence my interest. I'm not going to pick apples -- been there, done that. Hopefully, I won't go nuts and buy bushels of apples, because there is nowhere to keep them, and I have enough to do as it is.

This is also going to be a dog grooming day. My dog gets the clippers, and Cousin's get brushed out. 

Currently, I call the dogs, collectively, the tornado. They often come inside, a whirling dervish of dogs, and then do fun stuff, like knocking over Cousin's lava lamp. Thank goodness that isn't a prized possession of his.

Then, more unpacking. My son and I have got to get this done because looking through boxes to find grooming tools was not fun. 

The high yesterday was 57; it is getting chilly. Barn coat weather.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning...just in case you haven't noticed yet. That is all.


----------



## katlupe

Today will be a laundry day for me. Also going through a pile of papers that I have still not done and it is getting bigger. Hoping to make some homemade rabbit cookies this morning. 


Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning...just in case you haven't noticed yet. That is all.


I noticed!


----------



## Pappy

My wife has an eye exam at 8:15 this morning. Ugh…  To early in the morning for me to get going. To set in my morning routine I guess.
College football day and I’ll be napping, I mean, watching a couple of games.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Capt Lightning said:


> Previous shows have had titles such as "*Desperate* *fishwives*" and "Dreich encounter".


I’ll bet that as a hoot!  Certainly sounds more entertaining than the original show


----------



## Remy

I woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning...just in case you haven't noticed yet. That is all.


afternoon now...


----------



## Sliverfox

I have a list of things I should  do  outside,,,,,,so far the spirit hasn't moved me to do them. 

Did help hubby get things  he needed for today's job,,,  septic system work.
He's helping his brother on this  job that should have been done 2 years ago.


----------



## Mizmo

Today I am going to shop  for a White Noise Machine ( discussed in another thread ).
I am a very light sleeper and the least noise wakes me. I can fall asleep easily but staying asleep is another matter.

Prescription pills are not always the answer as one can develop a  tolerance to  them so I don't use too often.
 The other problem I have is tinnitus and it seems to get worse as I get older. Some of the sounds are indeed quite scary.
I used to have a small table fan which made just the right sound for me and helped block the sounds from my noisy neighbour above but it has finally died so thought I might  try one of these machines.
I know I can buy on line but I want to hear the sounds before I buy.

Oh and I might pick up some food too....depends on how tired I get


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny but quite windy today... out at the farm to get some beef from the farm shop .. and then to the   village  for tea.. ...


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Watching Queen Elizabeth's funeral


I watched it as well.  It was a great funeral, the variety of military and military uniforms were amazing.  The quietness of the crowds impressive and the flowers, tons of flowers.  Lovely.  She certainly got the funeral she wanted.

But, at what cost to the people of Britain? -who, as hollydolly (I think commented), have to chose between eating and heating this winter.  A choice the royals won’t have to make.

I had a conversation with a young woman at our apartment complex who was being evicted.  Why?  Her mother, who she lived with, had died.  She paid for her funeral and now she could not afford to pay rent.  . Her, and her baby, had to go. Where?  A shelter probably.

I don’t believe in funerals.  I believe in burials, you got to bury the dead.

Having said that, like most of the people of the world I adored Queen Elizabeth.  Her funeral was great.  But, in the end, she was buried.  It costs millions of dollars and the final costs are not yet in.  Businesses were closed and the final costs of their losses is not yet in.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Today didn’t start out great.  I ordered curtains from BB&B on Sept 4th.  They were to be delivered by FedEx yesterday and never came.  I basically stayed home all day waiting.  When I looked at the tracking, they were being returned to the shipper because one of the house numbers was supposedly missing.  Grrr. I don’t believe that.  They made no effort to call me.  After finishing trying to communicate with a computer, I finally got to talk to helpful person and I had to leave because of a doctor’s appt - the doctor who had decided to go on vacation and mailed out notifications of the cancellation.  Duh, who has never heard of a phone.
> 
> Tried to go to three restaurants that were closed.  Guess with lack of staff they’re taking more time off; I don’t blame them, just disappointed.
> 
> Came home and tried to communicate with FedEx again and then finally got through to BB&B.  A very nice fellow and he will try to expedite my order.  My husband was listening to the speakerphone.  He was fit to be tied; says we will never ever ship with FedEx.  I filled out the satisfaction survey.  Grrr.
> 
> Went for a walk to burn off my frustration.  Quite a lovely fall day.


I am waiting for a new walker.  It didn’t come and Amazon said it would today. Nope, now its 7 days out.


----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


>


It's been a tremendous amount of work for my age and the total cost of the move was around $2,000 Canadian.  I always believed in that old phrase, "No pain, no gain."  This morning I emptied 8 boxes.  Only 29 left.  WOW!


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> It's been a tremendous amount of work for my age and the total cost of the move was around $2,000 Canadian.  I always believed in that old phrase, "No pain, no gain."  This morning I emptied 8 boxes.  Only 29 left.  WOW!


They say it's the next most stressful thing to a death in the family.. so just take your time, you're going to be there for a long time, so no need to knock your pipe out getting things unloaded.. just relax and take it easy...


----------



## Bella

There's not much else going on around here today except cooking. I made Italian breadcrumbs, ice cream, chocolate fudge sauce, and this afternoon I'm making mushroom soup. Then I'm going to have it for dinner.


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72   BIG HIGH Aneeda…..so nice to hear from you. 
Hope you’re getting what you wanted to get accomplished.
Are you keeping well.
MISS YOU. 
TAKE CARE. .


----------



## Shalimar

*Gardening on my balcony where broad leaf vines are taking over. Imagine, a jungle in Canuckistan! Three months of summer can do that. Lol. Whatever happened to maritime temperate? *


----------



## Mizmo

So today to finish my earlier post about White Noise Machine...well...I did get one.  The local stores are all on line orders only so guess what.... I went to our local non profit Value Village Thrift Shop and voila...there it was sitting on the shelf just
waiting for me at the grand price of $3.99 plus tax.
It looks brand new, plays different sounds and I have found three already which I rather like.
I did relax nicely for 30 minutes  with  one called Ocean Wave.

Now when I got home I went on line to check it out.
It is a HoMedics Sound Spa and  the price is  $32.99...so did I get a bargain or what!!!
It can be set for up to an hour and goes off automatically but I plan to leave on all night.
Also got a lovely new soup ladle exactly like my old one which is the worse for wear for $1.99
So all in all I was quite pleased with my visit there.

Oh I did get some groceries and don't ask me how much I spent for one bag of food stuff. I was too annoyed....grrr
but my little machine did soothe me.

Bye for now


----------



## hollydolly

Got my Baby Blue Sherpa Fleece out tonight.. bought it last year I think, certainly many months ago .. so it's never been out of the box.. but now  altho' it's warm upstairs, it's starting now to feel chilly downstairs.. so I decided to get the new fleece out and drape it over the back of the big sofa.. The price of our Electricity and gas for heating has risen exponentially this year , so it's prudent to use anything other than the central heating when I'm downstairs watching tv


----------



## Blessed

Mizmo said:


> So today to finish my earlier post about White Noise Machine...well...I did get one.  The local stores are all on line orders only so guess what.... I went to our local non profit Value Village Thrift Shop and voila...there it was sitting on the shelf just
> waiting for me at the grand price of $3.99 plus tax.
> It looks brand new, plays different sounds and I have found three already which I rather like.
> I did relax nicely for 30 minutes  with  one called Ocean Wave.
> 
> Now when I got home I went on line to check it out.
> It is a HoMedics Sound Spa and  the price is  $32.99...so did I get a bargain or what!!!
> It can be set for up to an hour and goes off automatically but I plan to leave on all night.
> Also got a lovely new soup ladle exactly like my old one which is the worse for wear for $1.99
> So all in all I was quite pleased with my visit there.
> 
> Oh I did get some groceries and don't ask me how much I spent for one bag of food stuff. I was too annoyed....grrr
> but my little machine did soothe me.
> 
> Bye for now


Let us know if helps with your tinnitus, I have it too and it drives me crazy.  I would settle for a whistle or whine.  I hear music and conversations.  Very low so you cn't make out the song or words. You say yours scares you, is it something like that?


----------



## Kaila

I am here and am home, slowly recuperating from a medical procedure, but thankfully did not have anything horrid occur.

Thank you, every one of you, for leaving me the likes on my message, and for the extra posts of caring and encouragement.  It means a lot to me, to see them.  Thank you!


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo
I am glad you posted again, to tell us about the sound machine you got.  I was going to ask you if you found one that's a good match for you. 
I like the white noise one I have, which is a marpac brand, and I also frequently play an ocean waves recording.

@katlupe, years ago I had found that light for fleas very helpful, when a friend's coat brought them to my kitty and my home.  I also did the frequent combing, and I wonder if you could use a tea tree shampoo, on a rabbit?  The fleas _hate that smell, _while my cat found it relaxing. I hope you can get rid of them.


----------



## HoneyNut

I arrived last night to the Maryland northern suburbs of Washington DC.  If I'd managed to leave Boston at 9 AM like I meant (and tried so hard!!!) to do, I would have arrived before dark, but I left an hour late so I had to finish the last part of the drive in the dark.  

But mostly the drive went okay, I am so happy about having learned to use google maps to tell me where to go, I cannot imagine how I'd ever have gotten through New York City without it.  Also, I was terrified of bridges and tunnels, but they were not at all hard -- on the bridges I was way too busy surviving traffic to pay any attention to how high up I got, and the lighting in the tunnels is much different than it was three decades ago.  When I was a young driver the tunnel lights freaked me out because they kept coming by me rapidly one at a time, but I guess now they use a zillion LED light bulbs because there was no weird hypnotic pulsing effect, it felt more similar to being in a well lit underground parking lot.

The scariest part of the drive was when the sun was setting and blinded me so that I couldn't see the lane markings or the cars in front of me.  Luckily it was only for a few seconds each time, but probably took a couple years off my lifespan from the fright.

Maybe my body was full of adrenaline from the drive but I was a very grouchy person about my hotel room.  Up until now I've tried to enjoy the challenge of adapting and solving the various issues at the hotels I've stayed at, but that attitude was missing last night when I discovered that this hotel doesn't provide any dresser drawers.  All the other locations have had dressers that I could put my clothes away in, and I'm afraid I was a bit pissy with the poor innocent desk clerk.  Later I asked one of the other people staying here what he does, and I could see from his response that he has a solution that made him forget it had ever been a problem but that when thinking about my question he remembered that it was a problem in the beginning.  That helped me feel validated and more optimistic about solving the problem.  He solved it by using the shelves in the bathroom closet area, but I'm not tall enough to use the upper shelf (except for big lightweight items like a toilet paper package or spare tissues) and the lower half-shelf is already used by my bathroom things (makeup I haven't used at all on my trip, etc etc).  But I found a hanging canvas six mini-shelves storage thing for $7 at Walmart today, and hung it from the upper bathroom closet shelf, so I will survive the lack of a dresser (might need to buy a second one later this fall when I unpack winter clothes).

My hotel room has the worst view of any place I've stayed, but since my cat apparently loves watching the 7-eleven/gas station that is next door (but below us because we are on a hill side), I will resign myself (the hotel has offered a couple times already to let me change to a different room - I've been a very complain-y guest  - but I think the adrenaline that was making me grouchy is wearing off now).


----------



## Blessed

I admire you so much!! Out there taking on adventures that I could never do.  I have no sense of direction so I would have to have a gps system that told me what to do.  I can't see at night and would not even take that chance in a new place.  I can get around in my small area at night.

I have learned I can go out for lunch or dinner alone but don't do it often these days.  I can go to the movies alone but the cost if stupid high now.
I was with my husband for so long, he did all the driving, made me feel safe when we traveled.  I would not like to be in a strange place without a safety net.  Now, I realize that family could be there quickly if it was something serious.

I was proud of myself when we had to travel for cancer clinical trials.  I learned my way around the town, grocery stores, restaurants, medical centers. When we are pushed outside of our comfort zone we find that we can do many things we thought we could not!! Now, I feel confident enough that I could travel but I have 3 dogs. If a family member could take them for a few days, I would go, not far, just a quick plane ride to favorite places.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut  Mark me down as another admirer of you for taking on the challenge of seeing the USA in your Chevrolet, or whatever you drive. Most of us would have just said we’d do it later and it would never happen. 

It probably wouldn’t hurt to see whatever other room the hotel is offering.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I nursed a migraine all day. I am looking forward to bed.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm driving down to Oulton Park in Cheshire to photograph the British Superbike Championships. Fast and fun!


----------



## Trish

Apart from a walk later on, today's plan is to have a chilled out lazy day


----------



## horseless carriage

Today we, that's Tina, myself and Jessica, our MG, are off to Classics on the Quay, at Christchurch.


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is take it easy since sometime today I will be going to Walmart. I have done a lot of things (household chores) the past few days so need a break. Right now it is coffee. Woke up early today. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> @Mizmo
> I am glad you posted again, to tell us about the sound machine you got.  I was going to ask you if you found one that's a good match for you.
> I like the white noise one I have, which is a marpac brand, and I also frequently play an ocean waves recording.
> 
> @katlupe, years ago I had found that light for fleas very helpful, when a friend's coat brought them to my kitty and me.  I also did the frequent combing, and I wonder if you could use a tea tree shampoo, on a rabbit?  The fleas _hate that smell, _while my cat found it relaxing. I hope you can get rid of them.


Rabbits cannot be bathed at all. It can kill them. Any kind of essential oil is not recommended for them. Their systems are so fragile. I often wonder why God made them that way. My combs should be here tomorrow so I am going to try the wet combing him. He seems to like me combing him now as long as I don't pick him up. He is not a cuddler.....

Glad to hear your medical procedure is over and you are back home.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gracious good morning, boys and girls, and hugs and good thoughts for all who need them.

It's gonna rain today. Yippee.

After today, just one more day before getting a much-needed day off. More Yippee.

And now I'm off to bake and bake and bake and package and package and package and price and price and price!


----------



## jet

searching,,,i cant find me ruddy passport grrrrr,,,,
i found a copy,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mizmo

Blessed said:


> Let us know if helps with your tinnitus, I have it too and it drives me crazy.  I would settle for a whistle or whine.  I hear music and conversations.  Very low so you cn't make out the song or words. You say yours scares you, is it something like that?


Well had the  noise machine on all night and while it is relaxing it is not doing anything  to scramble the noises in general coming from apt above . It was the usual disturbed night which I get if I don't take sleep aid.

The tinnitus noise is still there though in reading about it apparently that takes time for your hearing to adjust to the new sound.
 My symptoms are the usual ringing and sometime I think I have a thousand birds whistling in my head but one that bothers me most  lately is the thumping and cracking sounds which go right through my head. The  ringing  and high frequency sounds I can set aside but the others are bothersome. Anyway I shall keep trying with the sound machine at night  and perhaps during day. 
 Just glad I got it at bargain price. Time will tell.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wet ,cool morning in N .W. PA.

Another  tinnitus  sufferer here,,,mine  is a constant Hiss.
Tell folks   I have a slow leak on  the air pressure in my head,,,, (air head).

Looks like we will  heading to a grocery store  this morning, I'm low on meat items.

Miss the days of  our own farm raised  beef,, chickens.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Church this AM...  after a year and a half of working Weekends and getting to church only sporadically (and then sitting in the Narthex so that if the work phone goes off I won't disturb anyone), it is a treat to be able to dress up and sit through the whole Mass in 'big church.' =D

Beautiful weather here...  I feel some scones and tea are in the plans for this afternoon, hopefully out under the tulip poplar tree in my front yard


----------



## Pappy

Went up to Walmart to pick up a prescription for the wife. She needs laser surgery in one eye and needs to use a certain type of drops.It was quite busy for 10 am. Raining here today so more football I’m sure.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. Just one more day of work before a day off. And when I go back on Wednesday I won't have to work alone. Woohoo and stuff!

Sunday is a busy busy busy day in the bakery because on Saturday night we get a truck from our main warehouse in Louisville with a pallet, sometimes two pallets, and everything we've ordered is on those pallets. Except the truck didn't leave anything for us last night. Nothing! All we can think is that our order(s) went to the wrong store.

No croissants, no cookies, no Kaiser rolls. Nothing at all. Zip. Zilch. Zed. Zero. Nada.

We don't get another truck until Tuesday night

The deli manager scrounged around in the big store freezer and found a wayward box of mini croissants. I baked 20 dozen and put out 10 dozen. The table was stocked at 11am. When I left at noon all 10 dozen were gone. Tuff. I held back the other 10 dozen so we'll have some to put out in the morning. 

After much wringing of hands and gnashing of teeth, I figured WTH, nothing I could do about it so I set about doing and baking all sorts of things that there isn't usually time to do. 

Now I'm home and resting my Self. My Self needs it. I'm gonna spend the afternoon playing solitaire on the laptop and watching trash TV.

It's downright chilly in here. It's also downright chilly outside...66F is chilly in my book.


----------



## Mizmo

Sliverfox said:


> Wet ,cool morning in N .W. PA.
> 
> Another  tinnitus  sufferer here,,,mine  is a constant Hiss.
> Tell folks   I have a slow leak on  the air pressure in my head,,,, (air head).



Haha ... 
  I had that hissing while reading your post.
I wonder sometimes about the thumps and rackety noise  that I feel.
Do  you  think sumthin is knockin to get out too....
It's a mystery


----------



## wcwbf

hollydolly said:


> They say it's the next most stressful thing to a death in the family.. so just take your time, you're going to be there for a long time, so no need to knock your pipe out getting things unloaded.. just relax and take it easy...


"knock your pipe out"??  a phrase i'm not familiar with.  Please educate me!


----------



## hollydolly

wcwbf said:


> "knock your pipe out"??  a phrase i'm not familiar with.  Please educate me!


It simply means ''don't put yourself to too much effort ''


----------



## wcwbf

watching Eagles play Washington.  first half just ended with another TD and extra point.


----------



## wcwbf

hollydolly said:


> It simply means ''don't put yourself to too much effort ''


figured it was something like that... like "don't sweat the small stuff".


----------



## hollydolly

wcwbf said:


> figured it was something like that... like "don't sweat the small stuff".


no not really... it means pretty much that you don't have to work over hard  at something when there's an easier way to do it..


----------



## Kaila

I watched some wild birds, out my window, today. 

 I am very glad that they are nearby and that I am able to see them.  Loved especially the presence of the bright red cardinal, this afternoon.  And a red-belly woodpecker, who made a brief appearance.

The goldfinches are losing their bright yellow-gold look, but they will stay local here in the North, for the entire winter, without that bright summer hue of theirs.  It's how they go incognito.  They are rather _sneaky by nature. _


----------



## PamfromTx

I have been texting, phoning and messaging for a couple of hours.  My high school class had their 50th class reunion Friday and Saturday.  I did not go... as I can't seem to tolerate long trips any longer for health reasons.

Anyways, my BFF and I were busy saving pictures that were taken.  Then another friend that doesn't do FB asked that I send her the photos.  There are over 100 photos!      I finally told her that I had stuff to do and cook.  I didn't recognize half of my classmates.  Last reunion I attended was in '97.

Other than that, I haven't done much today.

Talked to my sister Lucy; she said the girls were at a birthday party. Lil Lily wore bracelets and necklaces galore.  Hope she doesn't lose the ones I've sent her.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> I watched some wild birds, out my window, today.
> 
> I am very glad that they are nearby and that I am able to see them.  Loved especially the presence of the bright red cardinal, this afternoon.  And a red-belly woodpecker, who made a brief appearance.
> 
> The goldfinches are losing their bright yellow-gold look, but they will stay local here in the North, for the entire winter, without that bright summer hue of theirs.  It's how they go incognito.  They are rather _sneaky by nature. _


Funny that you should mention, 'birds'.   Hubby wants a bird.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been looking at  Chaise Longues.. shocked at the prices. I can actually buy a recliner for less than even an Ikea Chaise longue.. much less any other make


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Funny that you should mention, 'birds'.   Hubby wants a bird.


tell him he's got the best Bird he'll ever have right there beside him...


----------



## hollydolly

I'm trying to work out what to do with my spare bedroom.. I want to make it into something other than a bedroom.. but I don't know what..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Just been looking at  Chaise Longues.. shocked at the prices. I can actually buy a recliner for less than even an Ikea Chaise longue.. much less any other make


Prices are ridiculous!  I've been looking for an extra comfy chair for the living room but am not going to pay all that $$$$.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> Prices are ridiculous!  I've been looking for an extra comfy chair for the living room but am not going to pay all that $$$$.


@hollydolly and @PamfromTx   I made the trip to a furnishing "warehouse" in a nearby town to check on what kind of things they have (in the past, they have had a lovely selection of upholstery material and I have found things there I couldn't get anywhere else; unique and high quality things.)   

WELL!  They've gone in for a lot more high-end furnishings --all very nice and good quality but Lord have mercy, the prices they wanted!  $1500.00 for a chair; 75-100.00 for one throw pillow!  

I think not =(


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly and @PamfromTx   I made the trip to a furnishing "warehouse" in a nearby town to check on what kind of things they have (in the past, they have had a lovely selection of upholstery material and I have found things there I couldn't get anywhere else; unique and high quality things.)
> 
> WELL!  They've gone in for a lot more high-end furnishings --all very nice and good quality but Lord have mercy, the prices they wanted!  $1500.00 for a chair; 75-100.00 for one throw pillow!
> 
> I think not =(


I hear ya.... unreal.  So, I keep looking and have yet to find anything reasonably priced.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly and @PamfromTx   I made the trip to a furnishing "warehouse" in a nearby town to check on what kind of things they have (in the past, they have had a lovely selection of upholstery material and I have found things there I couldn't get anywhere else; unique and high quality things.)
> 
> WELL!  They've gone in for a lot more high-end furnishings --all very nice and good quality but Lord have mercy, the prices they wanted!  $1500.00 for a chair; 75-100.00 for one throw pillow!
> 
> I think not =(


yep, I believe you...  you won't believe it when I tell you I saw a throw cushion for £280 ...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> yep, I believe you...  you won't believe it when I tell you I saw a throw cushion for £280 ...


...that is ridiculous !!!


----------



## Kaila

TeaBiscuit said:


> I nursed a migraine all day. I am looking forward to bed.


What do you try, for enough relief to manage to fall off to sleep?
I hope that you did get some, and that the pain is close to letting go.


----------



## PamfromTx

$480 for a lamp!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> $480 for a lamp!


Apparently, there are homes with no children or pets and grape juice is banned


----------



## Blessed

Online shopping.  Have you all noticed the price of deodorant is sky high.  I must admit I have not bought any in awhile.  I had bought a large stock up supply on sale over a year ago.  I also bought a multipack of dove bar soap. 
It has gone way up as well.  Yes I know I am crazy! I tend to buy personal items when I find a good deal/sale since I have storage room.

Not to leave the pups out, also ordered dog food.  

@PamfromTx, any time I go to the mall I do a walk through in Macys furniture.  I have purchased  a lot of furniture over the years when it goes on clearance.  Couches, chairs, recliners and the best mattress ever!! It is a good place to keep an eye out for a good deal.


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Apparently, there are homes with no children or pets and grape juice is banned


I don't even know how I got to that part in Pinterest; I was suddenly facing all of these fancy lamps.  Expensive ones!


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Online shopping.  Have you all noticed the price of deodorant is sky high.  I must admit I have not bought any in awhile.  I had bought a large stock up supply on sale over a year ago.  I also bought a multipack of dove bar soap.
> It has gone way up as well.  Yes I know I am crazy! I tend to buy personal items when I find a good deal/sale since I have storage room.
> 
> Not to leave the pups out, also ordered dog food.
> 
> @PamfromTx, any time I go to the mall I do a walk through in Macys furniture.  I have purchased  a lot of furniture over the years when it goes on clearance.  Couches, chairs, recliners and the best mattress ever!! It is a good place to keep an eye out for a good deal.


We were disappointed years ago after purchasing a chair.  The chair just lost all of its' springs and support.


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Online shopping.  Have you all noticed the price of deodorant is sky high.  I must admit I have not bought any in awhile.  I had bought a large stock up supply on sale over a year ago.  I also bought a multipack of dove bar soap.
> It has gone way up as well.  Yes I know I am crazy! I tend to buy personal items when I find a good deal/sale since I have storage room.
> 
> Not to leave the pups out, also ordered dog food.
> 
> @PamfromTx, any time I go to the mall I do a walk through in Macys furniture.  I have purchased  a lot of furniture over the years when it goes on clearance.  Couches, chairs, recliners and the best mattress ever!! It is a good place to keep an eye out for a good deal.


I have deodorant galore as my hubby goes nuts buying at Sam's.  We also finally stocked up on toilet paper.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357402920441854356/

Holy cow!   $960


----------



## Georgiagranny

A $280 throw pillow. A $960 lamp. Oh. Em. Gee. What more can I say?

I only have to get through today! And the rain has been taken out of the forecast for today and tomorrow.  When 4 am rolls around tomorrow, how much you wanna bet I'll be wide awake even though I won't have to go to work?

@hollydolly I couldn't believe my ears this morning when I heard that the dollar and the pound are thisclose to parity. Whoa!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> A $280 throw pillow. A $960 lamp. Oh. Em. Gee. What more can I say?
> 
> I only have to get through today! And the rain has been taken out of the forecast for today and tomorrow.  When 4 am rolls around tomorrow, how much you wanna bet I'll be wide awake even though I won't have to go to work?
> 
> @hollydolly I couldn't believe my ears this morning when I heard that the dollar and the pound are thisclose to parity. Whoa!


I know, we're in complete financial Doo-doo.. over here


----------



## -Oy-

Today we're having two 8x6' sheds moved across the back garden. For some bizare reason the previous owners had them across the back of the house blocking the view from the house to the garden lol.

Other than that we have likkle Grandson here today so once the sheds are moved it's off to the park for some fun


----------



## katlupe

I plan on working on fleas today as the flea combs I ordered are supposed to be delivered this morning. I can hardly wait. I can't figure out why God made bugs. Them and rodents have tormented me for so many years now. About 22 years that I can count.


----------



## horseless carriage

This fabric that I bought last Saturday, will become my latest Aloha shirt once my shirt fairy has worked her magic on it.


----------



## ronaldj

my uncle who is 86 has a calendar from his father, my grandfather from 1948, on many of the dates it says 'Worked at the church"
this morning I have several small repair jobs at our church. or as I like to say now, "worked at the church."


----------



## Pappy

I better start bringing  in all the hanging plants and decorations we have outside. Looks like the hurricane will have some impact on us. We can expect lots of rain and very gusty winds. Thelma needs to pick up some groceries later.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> I better start bringing  in all the hanging plants and decorations we have outside. Looks like the hurricane will have some impact on us. We can expect lots of rain and very gusty winds. Thelma needs to pick up some groceries later.


Be safe @Pappy ..


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I better start bringing  in all the hanging plants and decorations we have outside. Looks like the hurricane will have some impact on us. We can expect lots of rain and very gusty winds. Thelma needs to pick up some groceries later.


Batten down those hatches Pappy, I'm sure no-one needs to tell you that. Hopefully you'll get away with no damage ...

Very high winds here today as well, but fortunately no hurricane 

I am supposed to be going for my Covid shot today.. but I'm not feeling too great so I'll have to leave it for another day..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Had a load of hardwood logs (2 cubic mtrs) delivered.  Like everything else, the cost is up - £220 (about a million dollars, the way the pound is going).  Cold, very windy (nothing unusual here) and heavy rain showers.  Have to get the logs under cover and stacked.  At least we have plenty of firewood to last us over the winter and well into next year.


----------



## jujube

FINALLY...found a new doctor (the old one retired; who knew it was going to be so hard to find a new one who was taking new patients).  "Getting acquainted" appointment is this morning.  She's young.  We'll see.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all....my new garage door opener is on the blink, I'll have to google the problem and try to fix..we had rain passing through yesterday but it missed my house so I'll also be watering the plants but the temperature has dropped.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> FINALLY...found a new doctor (the old one retired; who knew it was going to be so hard to find a new one who was taking new patients).  "Getting acquainted" appointment is this morning.  She's young.  We'll see.


same here..extremely difficult to get registered with a new Doctor.. so if we have a terrible GP, then it's almost impossible to change


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 didn't go far, walked 2 times back/forth on our driveway, temp was 56
 This morning I have dr's appt at 9am,seeing the orhtopedic surgeon's PA who I saw in May. He gave me a cortisone shot {my 1st ever} which worked wonders on my partial right knee which was swollen,couldn't walk far
Afterwards, walking 3 blocks to my church,have a meeting with my minister
Whenever I get home, call Canopy of Neighbors members which I've been doing from home for almost 3 yrs,rest of my day read NYT,my book, doubt I can go for afternoon walk rain in the forecast


----------



## IKE

The biopsies came back positive so I'm having more skin cancer taken off this morning at 8:30......one on the top of my right shoulder and the other behind my left ear.

Had a place taken off a few months back on my upper lip that had gone unnoticed because of my mustache in the cleft under my nose......shots anywhere aren't a lot of fun but in the upper lip they are a real bugger.

I've said it before and I'll say it again.......get a routine head to toe checkup by your dermatologist at least once a year if not every six months.


----------



## Trila

Hello everyone! I have my tablet back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It has been a very busy weekend, so I am not up to date with current posts. 

Right now, I'm getting ready to head out the door....Dio is taking me out for breakfast. I'm hoping to come back later, to visit. Happy Monday!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357402920441854356/
> 
> Holy cow!   $960
> 
> View attachment 241388


just ridiculous.. but clearly they're getting rich on it, because there will be people  where money is no object buying them...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357402920441854356/
> 
> Holy cow!   $960
> 
> View attachment 241388


That *is* a gorgeous lamp. But for that price I will just look and appreciate


----------



## hollydolly

IKE said:


> The biopsies came back positive so I'm having more skin cancer taken off this morning at 8:30......one on the top of my right shoulder and the other behind my left ear.
> 
> Had a place taken off a few months back on my upper lip that had gone unnoticed because of my mustache in the cleft under my nose......shots anywhere aren't a lot of fun but in the upper lip they are a real bugger.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again.......get a routine head to toe checkup by your dermatologist at least once a year if not every six months.


awww...Ike, sorry to hear you're having to go through this.. wishing you as painless a procedure as is possible..


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> That *is* a gorgeous lamp. But for that price I will just look and appreciate


whenever I see anything that's overpriced like that which I think is nice.. I always look for a lookey likey.. and I can almost always find one..


----------



## Purwell

Not much as it looks like rain.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Not much as it looks like rain.


heavy rain here in the East of the county... just started


----------



## Sliverfox

Quietly  waiting  for  upstairs bathroom faucet to get replaced.
Hubby is the  go get er while his  cousin  squeezes under the cabinet to do the work.

Water is shut off ,,not much I can do but stay out of the way  and  keep my comments to myself.


----------



## MickaC

I’m in a mood.
Have had a cold creeping up since Thursday, Saturday, it’s found it way to bronchitis, which always happens with me.
Need to pick up dog food…..I should have done it Friday, but I thought I would feel better today….nope.
I will go to the drug store and get my usual stuff, when I have this…..I hate going out and spreading germs.

I could call my foster daughter to pick up the stuff……nope……I would have to go pick her up……so, defeats the purpose, just get stuff myself……because their vehicle has been down since early August, with a blown tire…..she said they have a tire, but don’t have the money to have it put on……..seriously…….but have money for all sorts of things like weed, booze and junk……the kids are fine, they have everything they need…….so she calls on people to give them rides.
She’s 30, he’s 37……time to learn and join the adult world.
They’ve been in town for 5 years…..have gone through many vehicles……been without many times.
They do not know how to budget.

Saturday she messaged me to get a ride to another town……but, sorry, I laid down and fell asleep……got back to her, but she didn’t reply back……that’s another reason I don’t message her for help, she doesn’t reply back a good part of the time…..for her usual reasons.

So I’ll get what I need today, and  be a couch potato.

I hate going to the doctor when I’m sick.


----------



## jet

just cut the lawn,,before it rains,now having a coffee


----------



## hawkdon

Setting here waiting on care lady, she comes at 11am and
it is 830 am here now...got to decide if I'm gonna get medical
attention for this stomach pain...or just let it ride till the big
boom......I am not desiring to live to a century mark....ah well...
Have a good day all.......


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Well I've just been cleaning   the top of the kitchen cupboards. I don't know why they get greasy when I have an extractor hood.. but they do ...
> 
> I've just discovered to my absolute astonishment that if I use  multi purpose Pledge on my mirrors and on the windows and glass items,  it doesn't streak..OMG!! I have spent years trying every window and glass cleaner on the market and never found anything that doesn't leave some kind of streaks or haze.. and here it was in my cupboard all the time, masquerading as Furniture Polish..
> 
> all  my mirrors now are streak free.. yeaaah.. means I can go around everywhere now with just one Can of spray.. use it on furniture and glass
> 
> ..so excited... it's sad..lol.


Holly, what do you use to clean the grease off the cabinets?  That's what I have problems with?


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Setting here waiting on care lady, she comes at 11am and
> it is 830 am here now...got to decide if I'm gonna get medical
> attention for this stomach pain...or just let it ride till the big
> boom......I am not desiring to live to a century mark....ah well...
> Have a good day all.......


Thinking of you, Hawky. Please go and have your tummy checked out. At least you may get some meds to help. Update, please.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Holly, what do you use to clean the grease off the cabinets?  That's what I have problems with?


I use this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..it's a fabulous paste that smells faintly of mint....and the best degreaser ever

made by Astonish it's simply called ''The Good One''..


----------



## Kika

hawkdon said:


> Setting here waiting on care lady, she comes at 11am and
> it is 830 am here now...got to decide if I'm gonna get medical
> attention for this stomach pain...or just let it ride till the big
> boom......I am not desiring to live to a century mark....ah well...
> Have a good day all.......


You have been putting this off for a while.  Today you have someone to get you there and all you have to do is get dressed.  You will feel so much better without pain (think about it) and you will know what it is.  Please go, it's been too long now.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Setting here waiting on care lady, she comes at 11am and
> it is 830 am here now...got to decide if I'm gonna get medical
> attention for this stomach pain...or just let it ride till the big
> boom......I am not desiring to live to a century mark....ah well...
> Have a good day all.......


well it's Monday , you said you'd give it till the weekend was over.. now it is... now it's time to go and get this sorted.. You might not want to live to a hundred but do you want to live the rest of your life potentially in agony ?.. now go... Auntie Holly has told you..


----------



## Pinky

Kika said:


> You have been putting this off for a while.  Today you have someone to get you there and all you have to do is get dressed.  You will feel so much better without pain (think about it) and you will know what it is.  Please go, it's been too long now.


I agree with Kika, and hollydolly, @hawkdon 
Please get yourself checked out!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> I’m in a mood.
> Have had a cold creeping up since Thursday, Saturday, it’s found it way to bronchitis, which always happens with me.
> Need to pick up dog food…..I should have done it Friday, but I thought I would feel better today….nope.
> I will go to the drug store and get my usual stuff, when I have this…..I hate going out and spreading germs.
> 
> I could call my foster daughter to pick up the stuff……nope……I would have to go pick her up……so, defeats the purpose, just get stuff myself……because their vehicle has been down since early August, with a blown tire…..she said they have a tire, but don’t have the money to have it put on……..seriously…….but have money for all sorts of things like weed, booze and junk……the kids are fine, they have everything they need…….so she calls on people to give them rides.
> She’s 30, he’s 37……time to learn and join the adult world.
> They’ve been in town for 5 years…..have gone through many vehicles……been without many times.
> They do not know how to budget.
> 
> Saturday she messaged me to get a ride to another town……but, sorry, I laid down and fell asleep……got back to her, but she didn’t reply back……that’s another reason I don’t message her for help, she doesn’t reply back a good part of the time…..for her usual reasons.
> 
> So I’ll get what I need today, and  be a couch potato.
> 
> I hate going to the doctor when I’m sick.


@MickaC i’m so sorry you feel badly.  ::sending hugs and virtual chicken soup ::


----------



## chrislind2

Waiting for my financial advisor to call. Going to start drawing on my IRA. He has talked me out of it many times. Holding my ground today and getting some money. Have to treat it like when they try to sell you an extended warranty on a car. They will break out the hot lights and rubber hoses but you have to stand firm. He doesn't care what benefits me or what I want, he is in it to keep the companies money in the company as long as possible.


----------



## jujube

Well, I met with the new doctor.  Young, enthusiastic, thorough, but has a heavy accent.  Between her mask, a soft voice and the fact that my ears aren't what they used to be, I had to keep asking her to repeat herself. That may be a problem.

She scheduled some testing at another location but when I tried to call them repeatedly, the call wouldn't go through.  So I think, hey,  I'll just run over there and make the appointment in person.  

Unfortunately, they have about half the parking spaces they need. Cars were circling and circling and I saw two drivers getting ready to fight over the same spot.  I ended up parking in a no-parking spot and dashed in. Yep, their phone system was ka-plooey.  Luckily, I made an appointment and got back out before I got towed or ticketed.

I don't know why these businesses build facilities without adequate parking.  It's the same just about everywhere I have medical appointments.  Lack of parking.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Well, I met with the new doctor.  Young, enthusiastic, thorough, but has a heavy accent.  Between her mask, a soft voice and the fact that my ears aren't what they used to be, I had to keep asking her to repeat herself. That may be a problem.
> 
> She scheduled some testing at another location but when I tried to call them repeatedly, the call wouldn't go through.  So I think, hey,  I'll just run over there and make the appointment in person.
> 
> Unfortunately, they have about half the parking spaces they need. Cars were circling and circling and I saw two drivers getting ready to fight over the same spot.  I ended up parking in a no-parking spot and dashed in. Yep, their phone system was ka-plooey.  Luckily, I made an appointment and got back out before I got towed or ticketed.
> 
> *I don't know why these businesses build facilities without adequate parking.  It's the same just about everywhere I have medical appointments.  Lack of parking.*


Same here.. and what's worse is all these Medical facilities including hospitals are pay only car parks.. and expensive charges at that.. . Heavy fines if we don't pay..


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> Same here.. and what's worse is all these Meical facilities including hospitals are pay only car parks.. and expensive charges at that.. . Heavy fines if we don't pay..


And then they wonder why your blood pressure is so high.....


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> And then they wonder why your blood pressure is so high.....


..we say this every time.... it makes you late for appointments unless you leave very early..  it's just an appalling situation..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon I'm with @hollydolly and others. Go! Gramma has spoken.

Guess what kids? According to the alarm on my phone, I don't have to get out of bed for two days. Well...close to two days. It's not gonna sing in my ear until Wednesday morning. As if that matters. Maggiecat will purr in my ear no matter what day it is.

I got home and sat in the sun for a while with a mug of iced coffee and listened to beautiful music on my HD radio. Our classical station has three frequencies...one for local news and items of interest, one for classical music 24 hours/day, and one for mostly BBC but other international stations, as well.

Then I made a leisurely trek around the garden, hose in hand, admired the flowers, pulled a few weeds and watered everybody thoroughly.

For those of you in the hurricane's path, take special care. We're only supposed to get a lot of rain and much cooler temps up here. Mexican potato soup is on the menu for Friday, which is supposed to be the worst day.

Time for a piece of chocolate and a nap.


----------



## hawkdon

Off to E.R. per doc's orders, and all you on here LOL....don


----------



## StarSong

hawkdon said:


> Off to E.R. per doc's orders, and all you on here LOL....don


We await a full report upon your return home.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I use this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's a fabulous paste that smells faintly of mint....and the best degreaser ever
> 
> made by Astonish it's simply called ''The Good One''..


Looks like that isn't sold in the US.  Bummer.


----------



## carouselsilver

Avoiding phone calls from a pesky family member (she only wants to start a fight, lol.)


----------



## Trila

I'm back! Breakfast was good! We walked around town a little, I bought 2 more mums for the garden, we grabbed a pizza for later, and came home.

Oh, we also stopped by my surgeons office, and I rescheduled my appointment. I was supposed to go in tomorrow, but, well, I'll be at the rink tomorrow, instead.....it's all about priorities!!! LOL. Anyway, my appointment will be on Thurs, and I think (hope!) that he will remove all restrictions, including the cast. I'm ready! Since yesterday, I've been taking the cast off around the house. My hand is mostly useless, but I'm doing little things with it as a start to getting it back in shape! Once I get the official ok from my surgeon I'll start doing more with it.

I mentioned that tomorrow is a rink day, a very _early_ rink day. We will have to leave the house around 5 a.m.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Looks like that isn't sold in the US.  Bummer.


very happy to post a tin to anyone who might want to try it...


----------



## J-Kat

jujube said:


> And then they wonder why your blood pressure is so high.....


A couple of the specialty clinics I use now have a Valet parking option, and get this, it is free.  Pull up, hand over your key and walk away.  I guess the docs in those clinics got tired of patients being late due to parking issues and this was the solution.


----------



## HoneyNut

chrislind2 said:


> Waiting for my financial advisor to call. Going to start drawing on my IRA. He has talked me out of it many times. Holding my ground today and getting some money.


Ha, good luck, he'll probably swoon at the idea of taking money out when the market is down, though I hope if he is a good financial advisor he has made sure you always have a year or two of cash type investments that you can use guiltlessly.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I was stuck waiting for the hotel maintenance person, but finally free in the afternoon to go to the store for items I forgot yesterday.  It turns out they have a Wegman's here, so I went to that.  It had covered parking, I don't think I have ever in my life been to a suburban grocery store that had covered parking.  

The store had a big Shana Tova banner inside with a lot of round Challah which caused me to whip out my phone and google 'when is Rosh Hashanah?'.  Sure enough it had already started!   Now I am well supplied with honey, apples, and challah (my usual good food choices are on hiatus).


----------



## Trila

hawkdon said:


> Setting here waiting on care lady, she comes at 11am and
> it is 830 am here now...got to decide if I'm gonna get medical
> attention for this stomach pain...or just let it ride till the big
> boom......I am not desiring to live to a century mark....ah well...
> Have a good day all.......


I hope you decide to have it checked out.  Pain really takes away from your quality of life.....be good to yourself!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MickaC i’m so sorry you feel badly.  ::sending hugs and virtual chicken soup ::


I never heard of virtual chicken soup...what a great idea!  Whatever works so that @MickaC   gets to feeling better!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hawkdon I'm with @hollydolly and others. Go! Gramma has spoken.
> 
> Guess what kids? According to the alarm on my phone, I don't have to get out of bed for two days. Well...close to two days. It's not gonna sing in my ear until Wednesday morning. As if that matters. Maggiecat will purr in my ear no matter what day it is.
> 
> I got home and sat in the sun for a while with a mug of iced coffee and listened to beautiful music on my HD radio. Our classical station has three frequencies...one for local news and items of interest, one for classical music 24 hours/day, and one for mostly BBC but other international stations, as well.
> 
> Then I made a leisurely trek around the garden, hose in hand, admired the flowers, pulled a few weeds and watered everybody thoroughly.
> 
> For those of you in the hurricane's path, take special care. We're only supposed to get a lot of rain and much cooler temps up here. Mexican potato soup is on the menu for Friday, which is supposed to be the worst day.
> 
> Time for a piece of chocolate and a nap.


Help me out here, I've never heard of Mexican Potato Soup.

Hello Maggiecat!


----------



## Llynn

My 19 year old Dodge Dakota 4X4 got an oil change today. Price has gone up by more than $20.00 since last March.


----------



## Blessed

Trila said:


> Help me out here, I've never heard of Mexican Potato Soup.
> 
> Hello Maggiecat!


Sounds goooood! I want to know more!!


----------



## Sliverfox

So do I.
My potato soup  is twice baked potatoes,, can of  condense milk,  can of  chicken broth, some onion , thickening.
I usually  add a  bit of  powdered   cheese & broccoli from a package of soup mix. 

Recently made it  without  ham or bacon,, needed  some  for more flavor.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Trila et al about the soup: The name of this recipe is _*By Guess and By Golly Mexican Potato Soup*_

The base is canned potato soup. The result is doctored canned potato soup!

I use three cans plus three 3/4 cans of milk...can of soup, milk, mix well, repeat with next two cans and milk.

Grate about about half pound or so of pepper jack cheese and add it to soup/milk mixture.

Dice a couple of cups of ham. Add that.

To save frying onions, I use about a TBSP of dehydrated onion. Add that, along with a little (or a lot) of garlic powder if you like garlic.

About a cup of frozen whole kernel corn. Yup. Add that, too.

A small can of diced green chilies. Or jalapeños, depending on how spicy you want your soup.

Mix the whole works well. Simmer, covered, until heated through, stirring now and then so it doesn't stick to the bottom of the pot.

If you don't have any ham, then just skip the ham. It's still good soup.

In the unlikely event there's any left over, believe me when I say that it gets hotter the next day. How much hotter? Um. Sinus-clearing hotter.

Note that measurements are precise  Yeah. I cook using the seat-of-the-pants method. A pinch of this, a handful of that, as much as looks right.

If you want a little color, add a small jar of diced pimento. If you want a whole bunch of color, throw in a half a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chilies.

Good with cornbread or garlic toast.

Ah...yanno, just use your imagination, but it's seriously good just the way I make it. 

It's my favorite thing for supper when we get our first cold spell, and it's only gonna be about 60-65 and rainy on Friday.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@HoneyNut On Thursdays I bake three loaves of Challah and they're gone almost before they're cool enough to package. Saturday I baked four more loaves thinking they'd get snapped up for Rosh Hashana. Nope. Not even one sold. Hm. Whaddaya suppose that was all about?


----------



## HoneyNut

Georgiagranny said:


> I baked four more loaves thinking they'd get snapped up for Rosh Hashana. Nope. Not even one sold. Hm. Whaddaya suppose that was all about?


Good question, I was surprised at how much Wegman's had, don't think they could possibly sell it all.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila et al about the soup: The name of this recipe is _*By Guess and By Golly Mexican Potato Soup*_
> 
> The base is canned potato soup. The result is doctored canned potato soup!
> 
> I use three cans plus three 3/4 cans of milk...can of soup, milk, mix well, repeat with next two cans and milk.
> 
> Grate about about half pound or so of pepper jack cheese and add it to soup/milk mixture.
> 
> Dice a couple of cups of ham. Add that.
> 
> To save frying onions, I use about a TBSP of dehydrated onion. Add that, along with a little (or a lot) of garlic powder if you like garlic.
> 
> About a cup of frozen whole kernel corn. Yup. Add that, too.
> 
> A small can of diced green chilies. Or jalapeños, depending on how spicy you want your soup.
> 
> Mix the whole works well. Simmer, covered, until heated through, stirring now and then so it doesn't stick to the bottom of the pot.
> 
> If you don't have any ham, then just skip the ham. It's still good soup.
> 
> In the unlikely event there's any left over, believe me when I say that it gets hotter the next day. How much hotter? Um. Sinus-clearing hotter.
> 
> Note that measurements are precise  Yeah. I cook using the seat-of-the-pants method. A pinch of this, a handful of that, as much as looks right.
> 
> If you want a little color, add a small jar of diced pimento. If you want a whole bunch of color, throw in a half a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chilies.
> 
> Good with cornbread or garlic toast.
> 
> Ah...yanno, just use your imagination, but it's seriously good just the way I make it.
> 
> It's my favorite thing for supper when we get our first cold spell, and it's only gonna be about 60-65 and rainy on Friday.


Thanks!! This will go into rotation.  I will use fresh potatos, milk and cream,  This is will be just the thing this winter.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I was hungry and didn't feel like cooking. So I ate three bowls of ice cream instead. I'm not hungry now.

Three? I was still hungry after the first one and the second one.


----------



## Gaer

I painted .  Painted all my kitchen cupboards this weekend 
and
today I painted thes two paintings.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gaer said:


> I painted .  Painted all my kitchen cupboards this weekend
> and
> today I painted thes two paintings.


Powerful images, @Gaer !


----------



## Georgiagranny

Omigosh! Lookit the time! I'm still up and awake at 8:45. Usually in bed and asleep by now.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Omigosh! Lookit the time! I'm still up and awake at 8:45. Usually in bed and asleep by now.


lol..you should worry... it's 1.55 AM here....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly WTH are you doing up at 2 in the morning? Go to bed. I'm headed to bed right now because I'm getting kinda glassy-eyed.


----------



## Shalimar

Gaer said:


> I painted .  Painted all my kitchen cupboards this weekend
> and
> today I painted thes two paintings.


Wonderful. I can feel these warriors, and the power they carry within.


----------



## dseag2

Believe it or not, today has been the first day since late May that has been cool enough for me to go back to the trails by our lake to walk.  It was 86 degrees today but felt like 83 degrees, with only 18% humidity.  There was not a cloud in the sky.

I used to walk every day before our months of unbearable heat.  It was so nice to be outside again.  And this was the first time I walked with my AirPods and listened to music.  It was therapeutic.  It's the little things!


----------



## hawkdon

wowzah, what a long evening...just now home from e.r. it is
1030 pm local....they did a ct scan with contrast on belly etc,
found a spot on the bladder I think, and figure some infections
in lymph nodes I think, got to go to urologists this week and
then my m.d. also...will see what happens after that...no meds
or anything...they were damn sure busy in that e.r., so there it
is.....thanks gang......!!!


----------



## Blessed

hawkdon said:


> wowzah, what a long evening...just now home from e.r. it is
> 1030 pm local....they did a ct scan with contrast on belly etc,
> found a spot on the bladder I think, and figure some infections
> in lymph nodes I think, got to go to urologists this week and
> then my m.d. also...will see what happens after that...no meds
> or anything...they were damn sure busy in that e.r., so there it
> is.....thanks gang......!!!


I hope they have taken care of the pain until you get to the urologist!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Besides playing with our kitty, I managed to make two of my daily prayers before sunrise, gave myself a manicure and prepare two pill cases while talking with my son. I also talked with my BFF and had a long conversation with my honorary son (HS). The two of them are on the west coast of Florida. HS is in Tampa, now expected to experience a direct hit of what may be a cat 4 hurricane. I also finished watching 9-1-1 and Jurassic World: Dominion.


----------



## Jules

@hawkdon   Not sure what all of this means for you; glad they’re dealing with you quickly.


----------



## Jules

dseag2 said:


> And this was the first time I walked with my AirPods and listened to music.


Don’t you worry about missing hearing someone on a bike or scooter or running coming up too fast behind you?  I got wiped out by a kid on a bike a few years ago and I didn’t have AirPods in.  I had no chance to move.  I know they‘re at fault; it just doesn’t help when you’re lying on the ground.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> heavy rain here in the East of the county... just started


We never got any in the end.

Off to London today for bone marrow biopsy.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly WTH are you doing up at 2 in the morning? Go to bed. I'm headed to bed right now because I'm getting kinda glassy-eyed.


Oh I'm just a midnight kinda gal...


----------



## -Oy-

This afternoon I'll be heading over to the Settle/Carlise Railway at Horton-in-Ribbledale to hopefully photograph one of my favourite Steam locos. BR Standard 7 No70000 Britannia


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dear me! I didn't get up until 5:45. If I hadn't rolled outta bed, Maggiecat likely would have chewed my ear for her breakfast

It's too soon to decide what, besides laundry, I'll do today.

@hawkdon Yay. Now you'll find out what all is ailing you and it will be addressed. It's not good to feel poorly.

@Purwell Good luck with the biopsy.


----------



## katlupe

No plans for today outside of Bingo at 2. Having coffee right now.


----------



## Jackie23

Trash day here and later I'll go in for my 6 month fasting checkup and blood work, after that I'm going to reward myself with a Whooper burger.


----------



## Pinky

Was out yesterday, so, staying in today. Doing laundry, etc. Will always make time to read a few chapters of my latest books by Nick Petrie (Peter Ash series).


----------



## Woodland

Going through a very deep depression.  Talking to therapist today, not that the talking helps much.  That's it for me.


----------



## mike4lorie

Woodland said:


> Going through a very deep depression.  Talking to therapist today, not that the talking helps much.  That's it for me.


Please talk to someone, take that pressure off your shoulders... If you can't find someone... Please talk to me... Tell me what's new, what's happening? I am here to listen @Woodland 

Not a lot new around here, but another day of rain... Must be part of Hurricane Fiona...  So yesterday I got on one of the sites I do surveys on... and cashed in as I do every year... So cashed in 17,600 points, and received $150 and another site which I joined a year ago, and cashed in $50 there, so now have a $200 credit on Amazon... Going to look later and see what's hot... and what's not...

So... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and remember we are still Green Side Up...

And I mean it @Woodland if you need someone to chat to... Then let's have a chat...

Cheers~
me


----------



## Purwell

All done, on the way way home now.


----------



## Pepper

I'm sick.  Been sick for a few days.  Yesterday, I was shaking so bad, my head, my hands, felt so weak.  I tried to go out but made it as far as two feet and had to go back home, felt dizzy, unbalanced.  Then, yesterday afternoon there was blood in my urine.  A lot.  Of course I was scared to see that!  Thank goodness for Google, all the symptoms pointed only at a UTI.  I will ask for an appointment to see my Dr., probably tomorrow if not today if I can.  I have all the required symptoms for UTI, which believe it or not, I've never had before.  My symptoms were also part of the diagnosis for UTI in "elderly."  GEEZ, don't constantly remind me!


----------



## hawkdon

So sorry to hear you are feeling badly Pepper, get well....
I'm still worn out after that marathon E.R. visit yesterday, legs feel like rubber, guess just all the physical stress...no plans cept
to make urology app't later today....just gonna rest ....don


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> I'm sick.  Been sick for a few days.  Yesterday, I was shaking so bad, my head, my hands, felt so weak.  I tried to go out but made it as far as two feet and had to go back home, felt dizzy, unbalanced.  Then, yesterday afternoon there was blood in my urine.  A lot.  Of course I was scared to see that!  Thank goodness for Google, all the symptoms pointed only at a UTI.  I will ask for an appointment to see my Dr., probably tomorrow if not today if I can.  I have all the required symptoms for UTI, which believe it or not, I've never had before.  My symptoms were also part of the diagnosis for UTI in "elderly."  GEEZ, don't constantly remind me!


So sorry you’re feeling so sick……hope you get an appointment ASAP.
Take it easy, please.


----------



## MickaC

Woodland said:


> Going through a very deep depression.  Talking to therapist today, not that the talking helps much.  That's it for me.


Please reach out to someone……even members here…..me…..also to @mike4lorie who wants to offer support.
I deal with depression as well……it’s a very lonely place……pm me if you wish, day or nite.
Take care.


----------



## Kika

Pepper said:


> I'm sick. Been sick for a few days


Pepper, check your private messages


----------



## MickaC

Taking my wee girl, Shaalee, to her grooming appointment this morning to get all pretty.
Doing usual cleaning chores, taking meds and buckleys for my bronchitis……looking at all the stuff I need to do outside before the cold sets in…..i hate being sick…..takes up far too much quality time from things.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ah well… maybe tomorrow 

I haven’t seem October’s schedule yet, but if it goes according to previous ones, *I have less than 10 days of work left !*

so today is ‘do all the stuff I need to do before six straight days of work’…. Groceries, cook ahead, wash, clean ….

y’all have a great day!


----------



## Georgiagranny

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 241619
> 
> Ah well… maybe tomorrow
> 
> I haven’t seem October’s schedule yet, but if it goes according to previous ones, *I have less than 10 days of work left !*


Left? Left like retirement?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Left? Left like retirement?


Yes. Last day of full time work is 10/9


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar Yippee and congratulations!

I've retired so many times that I've forgotten how many. Five? Six? Seems I flunked retirement. Here's hoping you're more successful at it


----------



## Mizmo

Today I do nothing.
 Resting up. Doc visit tomorrow
 Oh I  made strawberry jello. 
Will have it for lunch with banana and maybe even  dinner followed by reheated apple pie.
In between...my favourite pastime


----------



## Sliverfox

Tried out the new  bathroom faucet this morning.
Only to learn that  the hot water didn't get hot!

Mentioned it to hubby,, got this reply,,,"Yeah,,my hot shower last night wasn't hot."

So called the plumber,, again.
Someone will be here mid morning tomorrow.

The replacement part that plumber installed  came from  the hot water heater company.

Hubby already told me  if they can't  fix it, we   will get a new hot water heater.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo...my kinda nourishing meal!


----------



## Aneeda72

Woodland said:


> Going through a very deep depression.  Talking to therapist today, not that the talking helps much.  That's it for me.


A lot of us so understand about deep depression-the kind where you would welcome an accidental death, yours or a certain someone elses.  .  I find that talking to a therapist is not helpful to me, but I tend to vent to strangers who ask “how are you today?”  And I tell them 

It has three benefits-helps me in the moment and I will never see them again so it doesn’t matter.  Sometimes it helps them as they can vent back.  But mostly Helps them learn a valuable lesson-don’t ask if you don’t want to know. .

Remember Everyone here is willing to listen.  I hope you Feel better soon.  You can overcome severe depression, just takes time and lots of ice cream.


----------



## jujube

I'm making a pineapple upside down cake this afternoon.  I figure if Hurricane Ian is going to blow me away to Kansas, I'm going with a smile on my face.  So there, Ian!


----------



## Aneeda72

Woke up and checking my ancestry.com to answer a question by a person I was trying to help.  And then I realized disaster had struck.  Somehow I had duplicates, a child had gone to an “unknown mother”; the whole line had duplicated and then I had a detached line in my tree.  Kill me.

Anyway, took two hours to straighten that horror show out without losing any information; because I am not very good at things.  I managed it, I think.  But this researcher was doing something interesting.  She was trying to find descendants of a certain line.  Then she wanted to convince one of them to take DNA test so that she was able to “prove” that who she thought was the right distance relative was.

This is always an issue for serious family researchers as so many people have the same names and are born at the same time in the same place.  Plus people change their names at will.  It’s a nightmare.  I, like her, want to make sure I’ve got the right relatives.  I am the main researcher on my line and people copy my information rather than do their own so when I make a mistake-their line is wrong as well.

Then I went for my usual morning four mile two hour walk.  Took trash out.  Make hard boiled eggs.  Feed Stella.  Did dishes.  I swear I am more busy as a retired old lady than I’ve ever been in my whole life.  And I’ve lots left to do.

Good thing I don’t sleep much.


----------



## StarSong

Need to drop some donations at the American Cancer Society thrift store when it opens later this morning.  

Hubby & I will be watching our 9-1/2 month old grandson during the day tomorrow, Thurs & Fri, plus an overnight Weds to Thur or Thurs to Fri (DIL's choice). Our son is in Italy on business so we want to give our DIL a break. 

The baby is crawling like a champ, using furniture to pull himself to standing, and is generally at the age where he needs to be watched, held or contained at all times.  

He's very interested in real food in addition to his bottles so I'll do a little cooking prep today.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Need to drop some donations at the American Cancer Society thrift store when it opens later this morning.
> 
> Hubby & I will be watching our 9-1/2 month old grandson during the day tomorrow, Thurs & Fri, plus an overnight Weds to Thur or Thurs to Fri (DIL's choice). Our son is in Italy on business so we want to give our DIL a break.
> 
> The baby is crawling like a champ, using furniture to pull himself to standing, and is generally at the age where he needs to be watched, held or contained at all times.
> 
> He's very interested in real food in addition to his bottles so I'll do a little cooking prep today.


Have you tried duct tape?  It’s good for containment.


----------



## Bella

I went to the fruit farm yesterday to buy apples. The owner put six more in my bag for free!  So, it looks like I'm making an apple pie this afternoon.


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 241619
> 
> Ah well… maybe tomorrow
> 
> I haven’t seem October’s schedule yet, but if it goes according to previous ones, *I have less than 10 days of work left !*
> 
> so today is ‘do all the stuff I need to do before six straight days of work’…. Groceries, cook ahead, wash, clean ….
> 
> y’all have a great day!


So HAPPY for you on your up coming retirement. .


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Bella What time should we be there?


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo...my kinda nourishing meal!




good!!  ..I like to have a daft food day now and again


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had my hair cut.. and blow dried..... had 3 inches cut off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...  then shopped  for some more Halloween/Autumn stuff, and found some white ceramic pumpkins., candles.. and pumpkins, too cute, so I got them, I'll put them up later this evening..

Bought some new ankle boots beige suede.. and black suede.. with 2 inch heels. I have several pairs of ankle boots but almost all of them are flat.. and these were a great price....

Just put everything away.. and my dinner has just got ready  in the air fryer.. gonna have Baked Jacket spud.. and some broccoli cheese tots, and French Ham...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Today I had
> 
> Just put everything away.. and my dinner has just got ready  in the air fryer.. gonna have Baked Jacket spud.. and some broccolie cheese tots, and French Ham...


 Wow!...  that sound almost as good as my meal plans for today..
ENJOY!


----------



## David777

Well this evening is a Doobie Bros concert at a local Livenation venue that I declined buying a ticket for because I won't purchase concert tickets that force using a smartphone for venue entry.   Hate carrying a bulky weighty phone in a Levi 511 jeans pocket at rock concerts. So instead, will drive into the venue's free dirt lot when it opens at 4pm, or 3.5 hours before the show, walk in to the box office, and try to get a cheap ticket under say $50.  If that fails will bail home the 11 miles before serious traffic arrives.  If successful will walk back to the dirt lot and do some reading and napping until about 7pm.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@David777  Didn't think I'd live to see the day when a $50 concert ticket was "cheap"...nevertheless, I'm jealous. I wanna hear the Doobie Brothers in concert, too.


----------



## Veronique

Aneeda72 said:


> A lot of us so understand about deep depression-the kind where you would welcome an accidental death, yours or a certain someone elses.  . I find that talking to a therapist is not helpful to me, but I tend to vent to strangers who ask “how are you today?” And I tell them
> 
> It has three benefits-helps me in the moment and I will never see them again so it doesn’t matter.  Sometimes it helps them as they can vent back.  But mostly Helps them learn a valuable lesson-don’t ask if you don’t want to know. .
> 
> Remember Everyone here is willing to listen.  I hope you Feel better soon.  You can overcome severe depression, just takes time and lots of ice cream.


Depression affects everyone at any age, but it's interesting how prevalent it seems in the retired age group. Maybe there's too much time on our hands for our minds to handle. Fighting depression is one reason I joined this site. We all need human interaction as long as we're here.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Spent the morning raising the outside of the mudroom 1/2" that it has settled over the years. The entry door now closes like it should. Li'l Bit helped, so it took about an hour longer. Taking a break now, and having a piece of cheese cake.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Geezer Garage when you finish the cheesecake, there are a few things I need you to tackle for me. Bring a piece of cheesecake along.


----------



## Pepper

I'm flushing myself out. 

I think I will soon watch the new episode of "House of Dragon."  I tried to watch it Sunday night, but lost the first 10 minutes due to HBO virtually crashing down.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made a small  bread pudding last night.
It has apples, raisins,  some nuts in it.
Just had  some.

Wanted to bake something with our apples in it.
The apples aren't  ripe enough for a pie,,need a frost  for that.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Geezer Garage when you finish the cheesecake, there are a few things I need you to tackle for me. Bring a piece of cheesecake along.


God loves a trier...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> Made a small  bread pudding last night.
> It has apples, raisins,  some nuts in it.
> Just had  some.
> 
> Wanted to bake something with our apples in it.
> The apples aren't  ripe enough for a pie,,need a frost  for that.


That Master Chef, Mr. Google, has recipes for both brandy sauce for bread pudding and green apple pie.

I've made the brandy sauce. I've also made green apple pie. My mother often made green apple pie. Tasty. Mighty tasty. Both recipes.


----------



## Pappy

Thelma had her final ankle therapy session this morning. I think it has help quite a bit.. Then off to get groceries and stock up on items we will need. Most of the stores are closing early because of the hurricane that’s coming.
Got anything picked up outside that could blow away. In our area they are saying winds 50-60 mph and 12 or more inches of rain.
This monster storm with produce many tornado. That’s my biggest fear.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> @Bella What time should we be there?


Well, c'mon!  For a change,_ you_ won't have to bake anything! You can just eat, sit, and relax.  Of course, you know, I'll top it with some vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Note to self: fave ice cream flavors are on sale tomorrow; pick up ice cream before leaving after your shift.

And now it's time for ice cream.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

today I strolled the little town by the bay, looked at shops, didn't buy 
anything but an ice-cream   cone


----------



## Georgiagranny

EmeraudeLovelyLady said:


> today I strolled the little town by the bay, looked at shops, didn't buy
> anything but an ice-cream   cone


important purchase


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> important purchase


Everyone's idea of getting your daily servings can mean something different! LOL


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Today I had my hair cut.. and blow dried..... had 3 inches cut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...  then shopped  for some more Halloween/Autumn stuff, and found some white ceramic pumpkins., candles.. and pumpkins, too cute, so I got them, I'll put them up later this evening..
> 
> Bought some new ankle boots beige suede.. and black suede.. with 2 inch heels. I have several pairs of ankle boots but almost all of them are flat.. and these were a great price....
> 
> Just put everything away.. and my dinner has just got ready  in the air fryer.. gonna have Baked Jacket spud.. and some broccoli cheese tots, and French Ham...


You have such beautiful hair, Holly!


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting some mild Fall weather....daytime highs in the lower 70's.  I put the brush hog on my tractor today and started mowing some paths through the forest near several large trees that have died out.  Then, in a couple of weeks we should have some freezing overnight temperatures, which will get rid of the tic's and bugs. By mid to late October I hope to have plenty of wood harvested to feed my outdoor wood furnace for the coming Winter.  Every year, this "exercise" saves us hundreds of dollars on the electric bill, and helps me stay "fit".


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @Trila et al about the soup: The name of this recipe is _*By Guess and By Golly Mexican Potato Soup*_
> 
> The base is canned potato soup. The result is doctored canned potato soup!
> 
> I use three cans plus three 3/4 cans of milk...can of soup, milk, mix well, repeat with next two cans and milk.
> 
> Grate about about half pound or so of pepper jack cheese and add it to soup/milk mixture.
> 
> Dice a couple of cups of ham. Add that.
> 
> To save frying onions, I use about a TBSP of dehydrated onion. Add that, along with a little (or a lot) of garlic powder if you like garlic.
> 
> About a cup of frozen whole kernel corn. Yup. Add that, too.
> 
> A small can of diced green chilies. Or jalapeños, depending on how spicy you want your soup.
> 
> Mix the whole works well. Simmer, covered, until heated through, stirring now and then so it doesn't stick to the bottom of the pot.
> 
> If you don't have any ham, then just skip the ham. It's still good soup.
> 
> In the unlikely event there's any left over, believe me when I say that it gets hotter the next day. How much hotter? Um. Sinus-clearing hotter.
> 
> Note that measurements are precise  Yeah. I cook using the seat-of-the-pants method. A pinch of this, a handful of that, as much as looks right.
> 
> If you want a little color, add a small jar of diced pimento. If you want a whole bunch of color, throw in a half a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chilies.
> 
> Good with cornbread or garlic toast.
> 
> Ah...yanno, just use your imagination, but it's seriously good just the way I make it.
> 
> It's my favorite thing for supper when we get our first cold spell, and it's only gonna be about 60-65 and rainy on Friday.


Wow!  Thanks!  It sounds delicious!  Unfortunately, I'm allergic to some of the ingredients.  But it really does sound good!


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Thelma had her final ankle therapy session this morning. I think it has help quite a bit.. Then off to get groceries and stock up on items we will need. Most of the stores are closing early because of the hurricane that’s coming.
> Got anything picked up outside that could blow away. In our area they are saying winds 50-60 mph and 12 or more inches of rain.
> This monster storm with produce many tornado. That’s my biggest fear.


Please, Pappy and Mrs. Pappy…..hold on tight.


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> Besides playing with our kitty, I managed to make two of my daily prayers before sunrise, gave myself a manicure and prepare two pill cases while talking with my son. I also talked with my BFF and had a long conversation with my honorary son (HS). The two of them are on the west coast of Florida. HS is in Tampa, now expected to experience a direct hit of what may be a cat 4 hurricane. I also finished watching 9-1-1 and Jurassic World: Dominion.


I hope HS and friend will be safe!


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's my birthday, but I'm not doing anything special.  I know that I'm only a day older than I was yesterday, but I don't need reminders that I'm getting on a bit - my knees remind me of that every day.  The weather is a bit miserable too.  Sunshine one minute and pouring rain the next.  Pity, as I'd like to get out for a walk.


----------



## Blessed

Happy Birthday!! sorry the weather is bad.  Just pack up your pretty lady in the car and go have a night on the town. Your favorite dinner and maybe some nice slow dancing!!


----------



## hollydolly

@Capt Lightning  Happy Birthday .. did you see you Birthday thread ?
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/happy-birthday-capt-lightning-lily-pad.75166/#post-2244385


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good grief. How many birthdays have I missed? Happy Birthday to one and all who are celebrating!

It's cold here this morning. I mean _cold_! 54F is cold. How much you wanna bet we see nothing at all from the hurricane? The weathernerds keep moving the time back. At first it was supposed to be nasty starting tomorrow, then tomorrow night, then Friday morning, then Friday night. Now it's late Saturday. Pffft.

It's time to bake stuff in the event that last night's truck remembered to leave bakery stuff for us. With a little luck, it will have been there and left a pallet. With a lot of luck, I won't be working alone today.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Good grief. How many birthdays have I missed? Happy Birthday to one and all who are celebrating!
> 
> It's cold here this morning. I mean _cold_! 54F is cold. How much you wanna bet we see nothing at all from the hurricane? The weathernerds keep moving the time back. At first it was supposed to be nasty starting tomorrow, then tomorrow night, then Friday morning, then Friday night. Now it's late Saturday. Pffft.
> 
> It's time to bake stuff in the event that last night's truck remembered to leave bakery stuff for us. With a little luck, it will have been there and left a pallet. With a lot of luck, I won't be working alone today.


Ha!! for once we're warmer than you.. at a Massive 58 F


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! for once we're warmer than you.. at a Massive 58 F


Sounds positively tropical!


----------



## hollydolly

I actually have all my windows open...


----------



## Pappy

With the last weather report, we’re going to get our evacuation bags together just in case we need to get out of here. Right now, 6 am, it is pouring outside and some wind. I might not be online for a while if we lose our power. Good chance we will because we just filled up our refrigerator yesterday.


----------



## IKE

Roofers are supposed to be here at 7:30 a.m. to replace the roof and they said it should take them right around nine or ten hours.......we're really not looking forward to the noise all day.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> With the last weather report, we’re going to get our evacuation bags together just in case we need to get out of here. Right now, 6 am, it is pouring outside and some wind. I might not be online for a while if we lose our power. Good chance we will because we just filled up our refrigerator yesterday.


OH My..Pappy...  Good to get the evaccuation bags ready.. but it's stress you don't need. Hopefully everything will calm and you won't need to get out.. but we'll be thinking of you.. and keeping fingers firmly crossed..


----------



## hollydolly

IKE said:


> Roofers are supposed to be here at 7:30 a.m. to replace the roof and they said it should take them right around nine or ten hours.......we're really not looking forward to the noise all day.
> 
> View attachment 241789


Can you not go out ?


----------



## IKE

hollydolly said:


> Can you not go out ?


It's a trust issue, I don't like the thought of 1/2 dozen strangers on my property for ten hours with me not at home.......mama is going to go window shopping for a few hours but I'm going to hang around and keep an eye on things.


----------



## hollydolly

IKE said:


> It's a trust issue, I don't like the thought of 1/2 dozen strangers on my property for ten hours with me not at home.......mama is going to go window shopping for a few hours but I'm going to hang around and keep an eye on things.


probably a good idea... have you got headphones you can plug into the TV or the computer ?


----------



## Trila

Pappy said:


> Thelma had her final ankle therapy session this morning. I think it has help quite a bit.. Then off to get groceries and stock up on items we will need. Most of the stores are closing early because of the hurricane that’s coming.
> Got anything picked up outside that could blow away. In our area they are saying winds 50-60 mph and 12 or more inches of rain.
> This monster storm with produce many tornado. That’s my biggest fear.


.....keeping you safe in my thoughts!


----------



## Trila

Capt Lightning said:


> It's my birthday, but I'm not doing anything special.  I know that I'm only a day older than I was yesterday, but I don't need reminders that I'm getting on a bit - my knees remind me of that every day.  The weather is a bit miserable too.  Sunshine one minute and pouring rain the next.  Pity, as I'd like to get out for a walk.


----------



## Trila

IKE said:


> It's a trust issue, I don't like the thought of 1/2 dozen strangers on my property for ten hours with me not at home.......mama is going to go window shopping for a few hours but I'm going to hang around and keep an eye on things.


I'm with you!  I'm not comfortable leaving while workers are around.


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what my day will be like. I have a doctor's appointment today.


----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning... Whoa... We need to slow down the time here a little bit, just going so fast... Seems like school just becan, and they have almost been there a month already... I don't remember time going this fast when I worked at the school board (28 years)... 

Not A lot planned today, seal up around the shop today, fill in the gaps with sprayed foam...

Take Carl for his walk... 

Today has to be better the yesterday... Went back to bed, after I left yesterday morning, and slept till 1 pm... and then couldn't get into anything cuz the day was almost finished... 

Well, going to make another coffee.. and finish looking at the forum... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day...
Cheers~
me


----------



## Aneeda72

Veronique said:


> Depression affects everyone at any age, but it's interesting how prevalent it seems in the retired age group. Maybe there's too much time on our hands for our minds to handle. Fighting depression is one reason I joined this site. We all need human interaction as long as we're here.


I don’t think it related to too much time on our hands, I seem to be very busy when not depressed; however, depression can make you lose interest in doing things and then you have too much time our your hands.

I think it’s related to our, older people, looking backing at our lives and reassessing how we lived.  Hindsight, coupled with a decent memory, is a curse on the human race IMO.  A case of should of, would of, could of is the start of depression.

We look at where we are and realize where we should have gone left instead of right.  But as we look back it becomes overwhelmingly complicated.  Should I have married?  No.  Should I have left abusive husbands right away?  Yes.

But had I not married the abusive husbands or had I left, there would not have been the same children, the same grandchildren, and the same great children-all of whom I love.  So.  Complicated.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I'm flushing myself out.
> 
> I think I will soon watch the new episode of "House of Dragon."  I tried to watch it Sunday night, but lost the first 10 minutes due to HBO virtually crashing down.


I watch house of dragon as well.  My husband works from home and when Comcast goes down his company makes him use vacation time during the outage .


----------



## Aneeda72

Capt Lightning said:


> It's my birthday, but I'm not doing anything special.  I know that I'm only a day older than I was yesterday, but I don't need reminders that I'm getting on a bit - my knees remind me of that every day.  The weather is a bit miserable too.  Sunshine one minute and pouring rain the next.  Pity, as I'd like to get out for a walk.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning to everyone!
Good thoughts and wishes for the safety of all in the path of the hurricane in Florida. 
My day out yesterday went well and good news on all test results at the doctor.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> With the last weather report, we’re going to get our evacuation bags together just in case we need to get out of here. Right now, 6 am, it is pouring outside and some wind. I might not be online for a while if we lose our power. Good chance we will because we just filled up our refrigerator yesterday.


KEEP SAFE.🌬🌧.


----------



## MickaC

Going to be another nice fall day.
Would enjoy it more….but still doing the sick days thing.
Yesterday I did manage to take my deck furniture to the shed……sadly, that little bit played me right out…..i HATE being sick.
I do time sitting outside getting some sun and nice air…..doesn’t take long to lose my vitamin D from being outside, the rays are so weak this time of year.
Other than slow morning chores, that’s it for exertion.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning, kinda cooler here today, 59deg to start....I'm
heading to the urologist soon, to see what he'll say
about my issues.....take care all.......


----------



## Leann

Another beautiful Autumn day here. The windows are open to let that cool breeze in. Not sure what I'll be doing today. The past several days have been a bit busy so I might just relax a while and think about nothing.


----------



## Sliverfox

Waiting  for the plumber to arrive.

Online search for roller shades continues.

Soon will be  baking the  stuffed pork chops we bought.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Going to be another nice fall day.
> Would enjoy it more….but still doing the sick days thing.
> Yesterday I did manage to take my deck furniture to the shed……sadly, that little bit played me right out…..i HATE being sick.
> I do time sitting outside getting some sun and nice air…..doesn’t take long to lose my vitamin D from being outside, the rays are so weak this time of year.
> Other than slow morning chores, that’s it for exertion.


Get better soon so, hmm, you can work more.  This seems so wrong, doesn’t it?


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Waiting  for the plumber to arrive.
> 
> Online search for roller shades continues.
> 
> Soon will be  baking the  stuffed pork chops we bought.


Good thing you bought the pork chops before the plumber, probably won’t be able to afford them after the plumber.


----------



## Aneeda72

My walker finally arrived from Amazon yesterday, delivered by UPS.  The box was really beat up so didn’t even bother to open it; put it in the car, and back it went.  I will buy another walker locally.  We like one for the car and one for the apartment.

Went to Doctor yesterday for my medicaid annual physical.  Apparently I am going to live despite my recent medical issues.  She said I probably had another 5 years.  Oh, great .  He has a doctor appointment today.

Took our oldest son out to dinner last night and told him he better not give me Covid.  He said if I get Covid it will be at the casino.  Hmm.  Told him I’d blame him either way.  

Friday we go to wendover and are staying overnight.  We have a free room at the casino.  It’s only an hour and a half drive so I prefer to come home but husband wants to stay.  We board Stella at pet smart.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I went for short walk at 6:30 around our community garden as I was watering plants/ flowers for the 1st time in 2 days, we've had rain on/off cool temps in mid 50's
After breakfast ,took my long walk of the day 6 blocks to/from grocery store,"Price Rite'. I couldn't find any carts an employee told me they were outside in a rack,cost .25 to use.This policy went into effect 2 weeks ago because the company has lost over 200 carts, people had stolen them from parking lot. I didn't bring any change, started to put things in my bag until another employee gave me a cart, profusely thanked him
When I got home was tired, after putting things away,crashed into my recliner
I may go for a short walk this afternoon though its still a cool, cloudy day temps in the 50's. I can feel the dampness in my knees


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> I hope HS and friend will be safe!


Thank you Rose  Just spoke briefly with my BFF. She feels safe inside but said the winds are blowing things around like crazy. She has a fairly new car and is concerned about that. Part of the roofing of her condo building is coming down two or three doors from her. She takes such good care of her car...I hope it isn't damaged. Where she lives is mostly populated by "snowbirds" so there are several vacant apartments since many had already gone back to their homes.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Going to be another nice fall day.
> Would enjoy it more….but still doing the sick days thing.
> Yesterday I did manage to take my deck furniture to the shed……sadly, that little bit played me right out…..i HATE being sick.
> I do time sitting outside getting some sun and nice air…..doesn’t take long to lose my vitamin D from being outside, the rays are so weak this time of year.
> Other than slow morning chores, that’s it for exertion.


I'm late on catching up...I didn't know that you were sick.  . I have an absolutely _*HUGE *_virtual hug for you!  I hope it helps you to feel better!


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I went for short walk at 6:30 around our community garden as I was watering plants/ flowers for the 1st time in 2 days, we've had rain on/off cool temps in mid 50's
> After breakfast ,took my long walk of the day 6 blocks to/from grocery store,"Price Rite'. I couldn't find any carts an employee told me they were outside in a rack,cost .25 to use.This policy went into effect 2 weeks ago because the company has lost over 200 carts, people had stolen them from parking lot. I didn't bring any change, started to put things in my bag until another employee gave me a cart, profusely thanked him
> When I got home was tired, after putting things away,crashed into my recliner
> I may go for a short walk this afternoon though its still a cool, cloudy day temps in the 50's. I can feel the dampness in my knees


Carts ( trolleys) here cost £1... to use.. you get the money back when you return the trolley to it's designated place


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back to work on my potable steel work table. Re-purposing some metal desk, and file drawers for underneath. Another beautiful fall day here, but turning colder (low 60s), and rain over the weekend. Happy birthday Captain, hope you get your walk in.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Haven't had a chance to read all the latest replies to this thread but saw that @MickaC and @Pepper aren't feeling well. I hope you both will....



@Aneeda72  Good to see you posting again. I was just wondering about you last week.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Carts ( trolleys) here cost £1... to use.. you get the money back when you return the trolley to it's designated place


@hollydolly 
That's how it is at _some _supermarkets here as well.


----------



## Trila

Yesterday, while I was out of town, my Mom fell down some concert stairs.  She landed on her knees and hit her face.  She has one of those "button thingies" to call for help, so she used it. She's 90 years old and lives by herself in an isolated area. (sigh).

The 2 ladies that live up the hill from her have adopted her, so when they saw the ambulance go past their house, they jumped in the car and went to check on her.

The good news is that my Mom is ok.  The ER Dr checked her out....nothing broken and the CT scan was ok. Nothing worse than a black eye and bruises all over. The neighbor lady took her home.  She is very, very sore today, but she is laughing it off as no big deal. (double sigh)

The bad part is that the soonest that I will get to see her is next week, since we both have Dr appointments every day.  Well, she is too sore to drive, so I'm glad that her neighbor friend is going to take her wherever she needs to go.  I worry about her all of the time, and she refuses to move!

Yesterday would have been my Dad's birthday, so Mom told me that it was a day to remember! (more sighing)


----------



## hollydolly

awww @Trila... what a worry for you.. but thank goodness your mum is ok, and that she has 2 people watching out for her.. she must be a tough lady to survive a fall like that with no  serious injuries , hopefully her bruising will fade soon ..bless her heart.. give her hugs from your Invisipeep friends on here


----------



## hollydolly

As most of you know I keep a regular diary which I write in longhand every day. I have boxes of them from over the years..decades in the loft... The last 3 years of completed Diaries have been kept in one of my office drawers and I've been meaning to go through them and get them put away .. which I've finally done today... thank goodness.. 

TBH I don't know why I keep them.. my DD won't go through them when I pass this world.. almost certainly they'll go on a bonfire immediately.. but I can't bear to part with them. On occasion when I read a few pages of a random one.. I never fail to be surprised.. at how long ago a certain event happened .. 

I've  tidied up in the garden, got the roses cut back, we're forecast to get torrential rain by Thursday night and right through Friday, tail end of storm Ian   ...so I wnated to ensure everything is neat in the gardens back and front

 taken delivery of my new Electronic cable boxes that I posted pictures of here the other day . Finally got a new cable  for my Phone Charging Bank and got that charging up.. This is a house where  I have cable which will fit absolutely everything.. but could I find one for the charging Bank ?.. no.. so I had to bite the bullet and buy one.. 

Vacc'd through the house, bleached the sinks.. 

..and now I'm going to make  Dinner of chicken noodle soup with Porchini and Black Truffle Mezzelune Ravioli... .


----------



## Lawrence

This morning I took a free snowblower that was and is on Craigslist back to the house driveway I got it free from. It said just come over and pick it up and I did yesterday. The snow blower did not work at all, and I did not want to spend any big-time money on it. I took it back to the house that I got it from leaving trouble shooting notes on it as well as a new roll of electrical tape saying it is to help keep the peace.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> awww @Trila... what a worry for you.. but thank goodness your mum is ok, and that she has 2 people watching out for her.. she must be a tough lady to survive a fall like that with no  serious injuries , hopefully her bruising will fade soon ..bless her heart.. give her hugs from your Invisipeep friends on here


Thanx @hollydolly    She's tougher than I am....I still have a cast for my wrist!


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, back from urologyist.....that was fun (NOT)....showed me
a spot in bladder abt 1cm in size...sez poss cancer, but regardless should be removed, not a big deal he sez...gonna have it done in local hosp instead of 25miles south where I went today.......so that answers that, but still need answers on
the pain in left side and black stool business....ah well......don


----------



## NorthernLight

Yesterday I washed my car at the car wash, and bought some liquid car wax. In the evening I waxed the roof and the hood. I started there, because even though we have fabulously fresh air here, there is a lot of fine dust and it covers surfaces quickly.

This morning I waxed one side of the car, and the front bumper. This evening I'll do the other side and the back. 

I have a small car, but I knew I'd have to break the task into 3 parts. I also need to vacuum my living room and do some paperwork, so I might skip my exercises today.

One funny thing about getting older is, I can still do almost everything, but not very much in one day. It's not even physical tiredness. More of a mental overwhelm. Hard to explain, but I think some of you understand!


----------



## Marie5656

*Just got home from grocery store. In between rain drops.  Even managed to motivate enough to put everything away before sitting.  Of course, it was mostly fridge and frozen stuff...so there is that incentive*


----------



## Pecos

It has been a busy day:
I took a 1.4 mile walk this morning.
Kept my weekly date with Meile the vacuum cleaner and vacuumed the entire house.
Started getting ready for the hurricane and have worked my way through most of my check list:
- Outside umbrella came down
- Birdfeeders and wind chimes down and stored.
- Anything that could be picked up by the wind and become a projectile taken care of.
- Gas tanks full.
- Windows checked (I put in hurricane resistant windows a few years ago.
- First aid kit checked (I do have neighbors)
- Extra ice, extra drinking water, extra bathtub filled with flushing water.
- Plenty of cat and dog food.
- Extra batteries, extra food that does not have to be cooked.
- Flashlights, lanterns and portable radio checked.
- Checked my supply of good whiskey and beer.
- Checked on my neighbors.

I was the Typhoon Duty Officer when I was on Okinawa and went through three of them during my 2 1/2 years. At this point I would have inventoried the "Sea Rations (MRE's)" for the 90 sailors who would have been inside the ops building with me. Inventoried the cots and blankets. Inspected the outside grounds for possible loose junk that might be laying around.

Ian is a big dangerous hurricane, and I worry about the people down in Florida. I expect this hurricane to have weakened considerably before it gets here, but I am a cautious guy. 
One time on Okinawa, I had to stay inside that building for three days. (I played a lot of cards.)


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Just got home from grocery store. In between rain drops.  Even managed to motivate enough to put everything away before sitting.  Of course, it was mostly fridge and frozen stuff...so there is that incentive*


how is your hip now Marie ?...


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> how is your hip now Marie ?...


Better. Still doing my exercises and they help keep the muscles strong.  I will always need my walker...but I find I need it most for balance..which has never been great.  I am walking more...go with a friend from the building when she walks her dog around the block.  My walker has a seat, so I can stop and sit if I get tired.
But no real pain any more.  I am glad I did the surgery,


----------



## Tish

It's mammogram day, I have one done every two years.
After that, I will be catching up with some friends for coffee.


----------



## Remy

Nothing. I work tomorrow. Just feeling down and worried. 

I went and fed the cats at work before 6 because it's gardener day. They show up at 7 and of coarse the cats get scared. I assume they go into the gulch. I considered going out again but I'll wait until Friday when I need to go to the bank anyway.


----------



## Remy

NorthernLight said:


> Yesterday I washed my car at the car wash, and bought some liquid car wax. In the evening I waxed the roof and the hood. I started there, because even though we have fabulously fresh air here, there is a lot of fine dust and it covers surfaces quickly.
> 
> This morning I waxed one side of the car, and the front bumper. This evening I'll do the other side and the back.
> 
> I have a small car, but I knew I'd have to break the task into 3 parts. I also need to vacuum my living room and do some paperwork, so I might skip my exercises today.
> 
> One funny thing about getting older is, I can still do almost everything, but not very much in one day. It's not even physical tiredness. More of a mental overwhelm. Hard to explain, but I think some of you understand!


I worry about this myself. How my stamina will be, even in a few years.


----------



## Lewkat

I am watching Ian carefully as I have family on that West Coast of Florida.  Right now, Fort Myers is getting pummeled and Venice isn't far from there.  Also, others in the Tampa area are watching that receding gulf carefully.  I fear it will return with a vengeance.


----------



## Mizmo

Back from hospital...cancer checkup still clear so you are stuck with me for a while yet....
Doc said blood is good. Next one in six months
Did a little shopping  while out now need to flop out for couple of hours.
later...zzzzzz


----------



## Leann

Mizmo said:


> Back from hospital...cancer checkup still clear so you are stuck with me for a while yet....
> Doc said blood is good. Next one in six months
> Did a little shopping  while out now need to flop out for couple of hours.
> later...zzzzzz


Oh @Mizmo this wonderful news made my day!! So happy for you


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Back from hospital...cancer checkup still clear so you are stuck with me for a while yet....
> Doc said blood is good. Next one in six months
> Did a little shopping  while out now need to flop out for couple of hours.
> later...zzzzzz


@Mizmo 

This is wonderful news


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> Better. Still doing my exercises and they help keep the muscles strong.  I will always need my walker...but I find I need it most for balance..which has never been great.  I am walking more...go with a friend from the building when she walks her dog around the block.  My walker has a seat, so I can stop and sit if I get tired.
> But no real pain any more.  I am glad I did the surgery,


may I ask a personal question... how do you feel  about knowing you'll always need a walker, when you're only in your 60's..


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> may I ask a personal question... how do you feel  about knowing you'll always need a walker, when you're only in your 60's..


I got the walker last year so long before my hip issue.  I actually am fine about it as it gives me a better sense of balance and reduces my fear of a fall.  I got it before I felt I actually needed it..and it was the best decision I made.
I have two, actually. The one I use every day, and my walker for the car. Both fold up, but I find it too hard to lift my daily one into my car.
So, if there is one thing I do not like, is switching to the car one...as I like and feel safe with my daily one.
I have a close friend with cerebral palsy...she is in a wheel chair every day, and used to be able to walk some with someone standing behind here holding her. She does not feel sorry for herself.  But my feeling is, if ALL I will need for the rest of my life is this..I will feel blessed
If you want to know more feel free to ask.  My suggestion from my experience is to get one like mine with a seat. If I get tired I can rest easily


----------



## LadyEmeraude

just got home, been a good day though, got lots done, I feel happy when that happens


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. The truck didn't leave us a pallet last night. It left us three pallets. Three. That's a lotta pallets and resulted in a lotta work. I stayed an extra hour. 

Boy howdy, that extra hour just does me in! Six hours is fine, and I'm regenerated after just 30 minutes at home. Seven hours? I've been resting all afternoon.

Tomorrow's a day off. Yippee.

The local weather prognosticators got it wrong once again. They've been loud and dramatic for a week yammering on and on about how bad our weather will be as a result of the hurricane. Now that it's here and probably not going to affect us much, they seem almost disappointed. 

At first, it was supposed to be nasty, cold and raining starting tomorrow and lasting through Sunday. Then it changed to nasty, cold and raining starting tomorrow night and lasting through Sunday, then all of the above except starting Friday morning through Sunday, then starting Friday night, etc., then Saturday morning, blah, blah, blah. Now we may have rain Saturday night and Sunday. And the wind? Early on the prediction was for 50mph wind. That got less and less. Now we'll probably have wind speed of about 10 mph.

Pffft. 

All I know for sure is that it's darned cold here. 70F was our high temp today.


----------



## hollydolly

Well 70's a lovely ambient temperature, but it looks like our inept Weather forecasters have relocated to your place..


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 10.30am.. it's sunny but chilly at 52 degrees...  Already had 2 deliveries today.. Postie rang with a big parcel and made some jokes about not getting it through the letterbox.. and then 10 minutes later rang again, out of breath where he'd rushed back because he'd found a little parcel at the bottom of his bag  for me which he'd missed the first time round.. .

I discovered  that my front door had been Bird bombed, so at 9am I was out scrubbing the hardened poop off my door *ugh*... 

Just had brunch of cinnamon and raisin  Hot X Buns ... and shortly  I'm going to get changed and go out... meet up with my friend for coffee in the next town  .. we were going to meet up tomorrow but it;s forecast for torrential rain.. so today is preferable..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly You're in the tropics again compared to us. Temp here is 48F. OMG! It's (almost) too cold to drink my coffee on the patio.

Dunno what I'm going to do today. It's too early to decide.


----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> Back from hospital...cancer checkup still clear so you are stuck with me for a while yet....
> Doc said blood is good. Next one in six months
> Did a little shopping  while out now need to flop out for couple of hours.
> later...zzzzzz


BIG HAPPY HUGS FOR YOU !!!!!!!    Great news.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Besides being too early to decide what I'm gonna do today, it's too cold in here to decide. How cold is it? It's so cold that I've fired up my heater and am waiting for the inside temp to reach 75 before getting dressed.

The Mexican Potato Soup is going to be made today since I'm off today and the dire weather prediction for the weekend has been cancelled. And because it's cold, and I want comfort food.


----------



## feywon

Have dental procedure at 10 a.m.    On 9/18 i broke a tooth--right at gumline.  Dentist removing the rest today. i haven't experienced any pain from it, but the gum is trying to close up on it already and too little left to do false tooth (it would likely break soon too, they don't make'm like the they used to). Probably heading toward dentures soon but i'm not going partials then a few years from now need full. Even tho they claim partials support remaining teeth. Really i did try Dentures about 15 yrs ago---they promptly broke one of my remaining teeth. 

For some reason i'm feeling more anxious than i usually do---and i've had angled wisdom teeth removed, more than one root canal and one tooth that abcessed in my late 20's early 30's. i like and trust my dentist. Keep a good thought for me. Maybe it's just the cumulative effect of a lot of challenges the last couple of weeks. Car Headlight lens broke, Dealer won't sell just the lens---had to buy whole assembly. Daughter and switched out. More complicated than had to be due to how crammed modern engines are, but we did it in one morning. Only needed some male muscle to unplug main power cord to the assembly (enlisted handyman where DD works, he's kind of friend and has helped us before), even he had to struggle a bit. But shoot we had her grabbing the part attached to original assembly and me grabbing the part from engine---we couldn't pry it apart. So appreciated the 5 minutes he gave us. 

Won't go into other stuff now.  Just feeling weird, anxious---something i rarely am.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly You're in the tropics again compared to us. Temp here is 48F. OMG! It's (almost) too cold to drink my coffee on the patio.
> 
> Dunno what I'm going to do today. It's too early to decide.


turned out to be really sunny here @Georgiagranny  albeit only temps in the 50's.. I was able to go out without a coat. One of these days where altho' it's cold outside the sun was making the inside of the car very hot... ..
Last night was freezing through the night tho', I woke up a couple of times feeling cold .. so tonight I'm going to have to put a Duvet on the bed ..


Today my friend and I met up in   nearby larger town.. had lunch at the coffee house and a mooch around the shops.. bought a few things.. .. then when I got home the sun was still shining , so I grabbed the lawnmower and cut the lawns before we get the torrential rain forecast for tomorrow..

Got a delivery of an item I bought on Ebay, an electrical item which was described as new by the seller, and clearly was far from new. I've been a member of Ebay buying and selling for 25 years with 100 % FB ...  never had this happen. I immdiately contacted the seller, saying this item was desribed as new and is clearly not, and they said.. I promise you it's nearly new , I just changed the plug, for a different one... What ?.. for what reason would you do that ?.. anyway  my own  fault I'm always careful about buying from sellers with high Fb and this one had lowish FB on only 70 sales.. so now I've had to open a resolution  request with Ebay.. how very irritating!!


----------



## Pappy

Laying low today. Not much sleep due to hurricane. May binge watch Yellowstone on Peacock later.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Laying low today. Not much sleep due to hurricane. May binge watch Yellowstone on Peacock later.


thank Goodness you're not clearing up.. or living away from home as you feared you might.. Hear on the news on the way home  an American Reporter describing the devastation in parts of Florida


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly 50s and you went out without a coat? Noooooooooooo! Sunshine or not!

@Pappy Good to know that you survived the hurricane and apparently have power as well. Yay!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly 50s and you went out without a coat? Noooooooooooo! Sunshine or not!
> 
> @Pappy Good to know that you survived the hurricane and apparently have power as well. Yay!


oh yes no cold in the sun , honestly... now it;s 59 deg still sunny at 4.45pm... but the sun will go within the next hour and it will become quite chilly outside..sunset is at 6.43pm


----------



## Georgiagranny

Soup is simmering as we speak.

I emptied the trash.

I'm bored.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly 50s and you went out without a coat? Noooooooooooo! Sunshine or not!
> 
> @Pappy Good to know that you survived the hurricane and apparently have power as well. Yay!


Lol @Georgiagranny … apples and oranges as far as thinking about weather in the 50’s.   Winter temps for southern states, light sweater or shirtsleeve weather for Northerners


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Soup is simmering as we speak.
> 
> I emptied the trash.
> 
> I'm bored.


you're as bad as me ..gotta be doing something every minute you're awake. I hope I'm still  as fit as you are in 20 years...


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> Soup is simmering as we speak.
> 
> I emptied the trash.
> 
> *I'm bored.*


Gee, maybe you should bake something?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yabbut how fit will I be in 20 years

I just can't do nothing.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bella said:


> Gee, maybe you should bake something?


I thought about it. Bread pudding with brandy sauce. Hot fudge pudding cake. Apple dump cake. There must be something that I have ingredients for...I do have brandy, canned apple pie filling, cocoa...


----------



## Buckeye

I'm in central Florida (Lake County) and it's still drizzling and blowing a bit, but it hasn't been nearly as bad as predicted, Praise the Lord!  No damage to the house.  Feeling blessed


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> I thought about it. Bread pudding with brandy sauce. Hot fudge pudding cake. Apple dump cake. There must be something that I have ingredients for...I do have brandy, canned apple pie filling, cocoa...


Whater ya waitin' fer!

I vote for hot fudge pudding cake or apple dump cake... topped with ice cream!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bella said:


> Whater ya waitin' fer!
> 
> I vote for hot fudge pudding cake or apple dump cake... topped with ice cream!


The brandy. What about the brandy? Should I just nip at it while waiting for whatever to bake?

When the weather turns cold, I get hungry.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> *The brandy. What about the brandy? Should I just nip at it while waiting for whatever to bake?*
> 
> When the weather turns cold, I get hungry.


Listen  can ya hear it?  The brandy is calling your name... ...it's a_ nippy_ kinda day!


----------



## Georgiagranny

We can skip the dump cake. I found a spice cake mix in DD's pantry, but it expired in March _last year_. And I could have sworn she had a can of apple pie filling, but it's nowhere to be found.

Don't feel like messing with hot fudge pudding cake. 

I'd rather whine.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> Don't feel like messing with hot fudge pudding cake.
> 
> *I'd rather whine.*


I thought you were talkin' about brandy?


----------



## hawkdon

Welp I woke at 4am whaaattt!?!?! wish I could sleep longer but
thats how it goes....fixed my sausage gravy/biscuit breakfast...now just hanging out, waiting for pain pill to kick in...
too much in n out of car and being in different chair/beds at
doc's office, made back very sore....friend took me to lunch also
and that was a first for me in several years!!!f Good lunch too....
Cool here today but that is okey.....take care all...oh and got
the haircut lady coming by this eve......don


----------



## hollydolly

Got the winter Duvet on the bed now.. cooked dinner, and eaten that in front of the TV... still not sunset yet, another half hour./ amazingly the sun is still  shining but low in the sky ..looks pretty out there.. 

Ebay seller sent an email saying they'd refunded my money now can they have the item back.. but there's been no refund.. so I'll give it another day.. and see if it arrives then..


----------



## katlupe

I know it is not keto but I am making chicken noodle soup in the IP today. I always eat that when I am feeling sick. Not a cold or anything like that. But need to make myself feel better and that usually works.

I got a new office chair and now I am in the process of putting it together. Says you need two people but I am going to try anyway.


----------



## debodun

Frost predicted tonight. I'm in the process of bringing in the plants that have been out on the front porch and back deck all summer.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bella said:


> I thought you were talkin' about brandy?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Buckeye said:


> I'm in central Florida (Lake County) and it's still drizzling and blowing a bit, but it hasn't been nearly as bad as predicted, Praise the Lord!  No damage to the house.  Feeling blessed


When Jim Cantore shows up and the Waffle Houses close, you're in trouble. Glad the worst of it missed you.


----------



## Michael Z

Taking down my home made scaffolding.  I moved that bay window 21" to the right. Yes, it WAS a big job as I had to reframe inside and rebuild the roof and bottom, but I used PVC lumber instead of wood and foam insulation instead of fiberglass. Next year the siding will be replaced. I moved the window this summer as my wife wanted it moved and I knew it would cost a fortune to pay to have it moved. Still have to do some finishing inside, but we have winter for that!


----------



## feywon

Update. Home from dentist. Sitting here trying to keep pressure on it even tho face still pretty numb.  Smoothest extraction i've ever had. Felt maybe a little pressure but nothing as uncomfortable as other extractions i've had.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Welp I woke at 4am whaaattt!?!?! wish I could sleep longer but
> thats how it goes....fixed my sausage gravy/biscuit breakfast...now just hanging out, waiting for pain pill to kick in...
> *too much in n out of car * made back very sore...


That's does it to my back too every single time.. Whenever I've been somewhere, where I'm in and out of the car in several places in any one day, and believe me I'm no slouch, I'm very active and energetic.. .. added to that  clutch control in a manual car .. ...  I know about it when I get home, and all of the next day, my lower back hurts like the devil.. so you have my sympathies


----------



## feywon

@Leann Happy to hear your check up was good!

@Pappy Glad you came thru the hurricane ok, get some rest now. Saw some videos of it. Have been thru a couple of them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Granny sez do yourself a kindness and get a car with automatic transmission. Life is short so make it comfortable whenever possible.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@feywon Long, long ago, I lived in Farmington. Like more than 60 years ago. Then in Cruces. There's a feel about New Mexico that's different than anywhere else on earth. New Mexico was my all-time favorite place to live.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Granny sez do yourself a kindness and get a car with automatic transmission. Life is short so make it comfortable whenever possible.


lol.. no thanks, both the estranged husband and my not estranged  dd have Hybrids..   o/h had a fully automatic prior to that.. and  when I go on holiday I've ddriven Automatics .. don't like them, too slow of the mark... much more control with a manual.. but tbf it has crossed my mind to get an auto.. but nope far more to go wrong as well..


----------



## Pepper

Just resting.  Did wash dishes though.  It took two trips to CVS to get a prescription for antibiotics filled.  Not too far away, but legs felt shaky.  My doc forgot to put it in and blamed his "girls!"  

I expect to be better soon.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> lol.. no thanks, both the estranged husband and my not estranged  dd have Hybrids..   o/h had a fully automatic prior to that.. and  when I go on holiday I've ddriven Automatics .. don't like them, too slow of the mark... much more control with a manual.. but tbf it has crossed my mind to get an auto.. but nope far more to go wrong as well..


When you have a manual with a clutch pedal it allows you double-declutch, which can slow a vehicle or speed it up depending on whether you use the brake or accelerator pedal.
Today was are biannual dentist check up. Last Sunday I broke a tooth so today's appointment was most fortuitous. The broken tooth is going to be crowned, just don't ask the price.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> When you have a manual with a clutch pedal it allows you double-declutch, which can slow a vehicle or speed it up depending on whether you use the brake or accelerator pedal.


Exactly which is what I find myself doing a lot to overtake slow moving vehicles  or on sharp bends on our narrow country roads  here in the rural shires.. I always find it very much more diiffult to gain enough speed in an automatic on a narrow road where you have to  change gear and move very fast to overtake and be able to pull in on a single carriageway before the car is upon you in the opposite direction.. far easier with a manual..


----------



## NorthernLight

hawkdon said:


> ....fixed my sausage gravy/biscuit breakfast...


I stopped in a motel in Corinth, Mississippi, that had a nice buffet breakfast. I helped myself to a bowl of what looked like oatmeal. Took a spoonful, and ack! ptui!! I asked the attendant what it was, and she said sausage gravy for the biscuits. I told her there should be a sign, because some travelers are from elsewhere.


katlupe said:


> I got a new office chair and now I am in the process of putting it together. Says you need two people but I am going to try anyway.


You can do it. Often it's a matter of propping one part against a wall or someting. Or using your ingenuity. Good luck!


----------



## Pecos

I wrapped up the preparations for the arrival of hurricane Ian (except for bringing in the hummingbird feeder), walked in the morning and dug out a heavier blanket.
The wind from the hurricane brought down a large pine limb and I had to drag that off.
So now I am just waiting and trying to stay entertained.


----------



## feywon

Georgiagranny said:


> @feywon Long, long ago, I lived in Farmington. Like more than 60 years ago. Then in Cruces. There's a feel about New Mexico that's different than anywhere else on earth. New Mexico was my all-time favorite place to live.


Totally agree.  My sons were born in Santa Fe in 1975. I've lived several places since then, but that 'feel' is why i retired here.  I live in a small town (the sign says "Village...") on 550 between Albuquerque and Farmington. The mountains are closer than when i lived in Wyoming. Love it!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@feywon My kids are all native New Mexicans. One born in Farmington, the other two in Las Cruces. Oh, my, I did love living there.


----------



## Kaila

feywon said:


> Update. Home from dentist. Sitting here trying to keep pressure on iI even tho face still pretty numb.  Smoothest extraction i've ever had. Felt maybe a little pressure but nothing as uncomfortable as other extractions i've had.


That's very good to see your update, here!
I was planning to put a note on this thread, at the moment, telling you I hoped that your dental procedure went smoothly.

Now, I will hope that your recovery the next couple of days, does too.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> thank Goodness you're not clearing up.. or living away from home as you feared you might.. Hear on the news on the way home  an American Reporter describing the devastation in parts of Florida


So true Holly. Minimal damage in the park. A few Florida room tin roofs are flapping around in the wind.


----------



## Pepper

Celebrated, via phone, friend's end of long road to cancer recovery, today was last treatment.


----------



## Kaila

I've been continuing to try to recupe from my medical procedure, I had nearly a week ago, while I've also been trying to help my dear caregiver to recuperate from a different one of his own, earlier this week. 

 Wishing the cat would have learned to cook warm, soft, gentle foods by now.
But no, she isn't much help with that.  
She's good with comforting in general, but she could use more balanced skills, with perhaps some housecleaning tasks included.

Today, I have re-started doing regular, repeated, warm eye soaks, and wearing the warm eye sleep mask for naps, and use of frequent lubrication drops, in hopes to beat back the sensation of broken shards of glass.

I frequently enjoy checking this thread, to see how the rest of you are doing.  Therefore, I decided to share a bit more of how I, myself, am doing today, as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Very pleased to hear you're healing well Kaila .. sounds like a bit of a trial tho' feeling like you have glass in your eyes, but hopefully it won't last long... get well soon, and thanks for the update


----------



## Pinky

@Kaila 

Hope you recuperate well, and quickly! Good to know cat is there to nurture you


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Deleted


----------



## Trila

I can't move it very well, and I'm weak as can be....but I'll be working on it!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> I've been continuing to try to recupe from my medical procedure, I had nearly a week ago, while I've also been trying to help my dear caregiver to recuperate from a different one of his own, earlier this week.
> 
> Wishing the cat would have learned to cook warm, soft, gentle foods by now.
> But no, she isn't much help with that.
> She's good with comforting in general, but she could use more balanced skills, with perhaps some housecleaning tasks included.
> 
> Today, I have re-started doing regular, repeated, warm eye soaks, and wearing the warm eye sleep mask for naps, and use of frequent lubrication drops, in hopes to beat back the sensation of broken shards of glass.
> 
> I frequently enjoy checking this thread, to see how the rest of you are doing.  Therefore, I decided to share a bit more of how I, myself, am doing today, as well.


@Kaila 

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Trila

WheatenLover said:


> Today, we are going to an Apple Fest. Supposedly, they have the best apple pies in the world. Hence my interest. I'm not going to pick apples -- been there, done that. Hopefully, I won't go nuts and buy bushels of apples, because there is nowhere to keep them, and I have enough to do as it is.
> 
> This is also going to be a dog grooming day. My dog gets the clippers, and Cousin's get brushed out.
> 
> Currently, I call the dogs, collectively, the tornado. They often come inside, a whirling dervish of dogs, and then do fun stuff, like knocking over Cousin's lava lamp. Thank goodness that isn't a prized possession of his.
> 
> Then, more unpacking. My son and I have got to get this done because looking through boxes to find grooming tools was not fun.
> 
> The high yesterday was 57; it is getting chilly. Barn coat weather.


LOL!  
I can just picture your tornado!!!


----------



## -Oy-

Ok - so I've done a thing  

I used to be very fit. I was a qualified fitness instructor. Trained and taught martial arts for many years. But have done nothing apart from occasional walks since about 2002.

A few days ago I paid for 12 months all-in at our local Leisure Centre. Gym, Pool, Classes etc. 

Today is my induction - I shall be taking it VERY easy!!!!! I'm expecting pain hahahaha!


----------



## hollydolly

Well no-one knows better than you to take it very slowly and carefully after this long time of little activity...  good luck with it all...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Terrible weather - showery and very windy.  At least, it's not too cold.  Yesterday we picked a LOT of crab apples and this morning we started to make a batch of crab apple jelly.


----------



## hollydolly

We're supposed to get storm force winds and heavy rain from 3pm...through until tomorrow . It's almost 1pm now and the winds are starting to get squally.. 
 I've got all the chores done for the day ..
Last night I put the winter Duvet on the bed because it had been so called the previous night, and I can hardly believe I slept for 10 hours... 10 hours!!  obviously needed the weight to help me sleep better.. altho' come around 6 am I started to feel a little too hot.. 

Had a strange dream last night.. dreamt my  ex husband had come to see me .. in my dream he'd been gone 50 years.. and he'd driven 500 miles to come and visit... but I couldn't get to chat to him because a  female TV celebrity who will remain nameless  was more interested in chatting to him in my house ... ..lol.. how weird..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30, walked half way down my street, a tad nippy 43 degrees, but refreshing with no wind
When I came back watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
This morning, my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road/field trip' today to one of my favorite stores, Target.  The rest of my day take another walk since its sunny but cool temps in the mid 50's


----------



## Pepper

I don't like how 'Blah' I feel.  Wiped out by this damn UTI.  Weak, tired, but there are things I must do today or some stuff might be late.


----------



## Jackie23

I may start my annual ritual of winterizing the back patio very soon, I'll need to order a new pair of clippers from Amazon first.
Thinking of all the people in Florida that are having to deal with the devastation today.


----------



## hollydolly

Further to my last post... today I  called my ex husband and told him about the dream .. he said, ''was it about 2.30am because I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep ''... I said '' I know because you were driving 500 miles to get to my house to chat with my celebrity friend''...


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Getting my hair cut today and then  lunch with friends


----------



## Sliverfox

Slow to get  going on today's,, "what evers".

Just when I think hubby has very no more trees to remove  for someone,,,,,,,,he comes in to tell me about  so & so having some that 'need ' cut. 

His injured shoulder is  Never going to get better!!!


----------



## StarSong

Watching our crawling-but-trying-to-walk baby grandson today.    

DH & I are getting flu shots this afternoon. Nothing on the calendar tomorrow so we'll be able to rest our sore arms.


----------



## feywon

Kaila said:


> I've been continuing to try to recupe from my medical procedure, I had nearly a week ago, while I've also been trying to help my dear caregiver to recuperate from a different one of his own, earlier this week.
> 
> Wishing the cat would have learned to cook warm, soft, gentle foods by now.
> But no, she isn't much help with that.
> She's good with comforting in general, but she could use more balanced skills, with perhaps some housecleaning tasks included.
> 
> Today, *I have re-started doing regular, repeated, warm eye soaks, and wearing the warm eye sleep mask for naps, and use of frequent lubrication drops, in hopes to beat back the sensation of broken shards of glass*.
> 
> I frequently enjoy checking this thread, to see how the rest of you are doing.  Therefore, I decided to share a bit more of how I, myself, am doing today, as well.


Glad you are recouperating.
Re what i made bold, was the procedure on your eyes? Having had double surgeries on each eye, that included corneal implants. i can empathize---tho i healed fairly quickly. Recently however, i had subconjunctival bleeding in right eye. Looked ghastly tho no pain and no hinderance of my vision. But to soothe it i'd put a cool damp cotton pad under the sleep mask i sometimes wear for 3 nights running and it seemed to retreat, get smaller each day.

Hope you continue to get better.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> We're supposed to get storm force winds and heavy rain from 3pm...through until tomorrow . It's almost 1pm now and the winds are starting to get squally..
> I've got all the chores done for the day ..
> Last night I put the winter Duvet on the bed because it had been so called the previous night, and I can hardly believe I slept for 10 hours... 10 hours!!  obviously needed the weight to help me sleep better.. altho' come around 6 am I started to feel a little too hot..
> 
> Had a strange dream last night.. dreamt my  ex husband had come to see me .. in my dream he'd been gone 50 years.. and he'd driven 500 miles to come and visit... but I couldn't get to chat to him because a  female TV celebrity who will remain nameless  was more interested in chatting to him in my house ... ..lol.. how weird..


I have been married, as you know 3 times and I dream about my ex-husbands all the time! I wish they would stay out of my dreams. At least they are not all three in the same ones. But most of the dreams seem to follow individual topics that continue the next time I dream about that particular ex.


----------



## katlupe

I got lucky.......my bf is coming to finish putting my new chair together for me! He offered. I accepted.

In between cleaning my window sills I have been looking for a place to buy lampshades. Wow! They are so expensive! Most times it is cheaper to buy the whole lamp than to buy a lampshade. I see there are kits for making your own but I am not very crafty. I am looking at one lampshade I got for another lamp a couple of years ago for $2.00 at the Salvation Army with more respect.


----------



## Pecos

Staying home and staying indoors watching it rain as the hurricane approaches. So far everything here is fine, but that can change rapidly.


----------



## Kaila

feywon said:


> Glad you are recouperating.
> Re what i made bold, was the procedure on your eyes? Having had double surgeries on each eye, that included corneal implants. i can empathize---tho i healed fairly quickly. Recently however, i had subconjunctival bleeding in right eye. Looked ghastly tho no pain and no hinderance of my vision. But to soothe it i'd put a cool damp cotton pad under the sleep mask i sometimes wear for 3 nights running and it seemed to retreat, get smaller each day.
> 
> Hope you continue to get better.


Thank you for your caring, and for that reminder, that it truly sometimes is more helpful, to use a cool damp cloth, instead of a warm one!


----------



## Kaila

@Trila 
Those working cats you posted, gave me a sudden smile; thank you for those!  So funny.
Definitely give them my address! I will gladly pay them, or I will prepare them a feast, whichever they prefer!


----------



## moviequeen1

a follow up to from my morning post
At Target was looking for a new dish drainer, found one for $5
I forgot to mention this, at 5:30pm, I'm walking over to my friends, Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away} to dog sit with family dog' Tage{pharoh hound,my late 'buddy boy's nephew} He is the spittin image of Aker, a very sweet dog, I bonded with him the 1st time we met in late Aug. 
Marcia&Dave are going to a fundraiser for the org where she was exec director for 35 yrs.,she retired 5 yrs ago This will be the longest time I've been with Tage,will be the highlight of my week


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly and anybody else who might be interested, I got a weighted blanket for Christmas two years ago. I love that thing! It's like being hugged all night. Recommend getting one that weighs a pound for every 10 lbs of the sleeper's weight.

@Trila I want a cat that can do housework! Maybe I could train Maggiecat.

@katlupe Agree about the price of lampshades. I found some nice once at Home Depot, but at about $30/ea...Whoa!


----------



## Bella

katlupe said:


> I got lucky.......my bf is coming to finish putting my new chair together for me! He offered. I accepted.
> 
> In between cleaning my window sills I have been looking for a place to buy lampshades. Wow! They are so expensive! Most times it is cheaper to buy the whole lamp than to buy a lampshade. I see there are kits for making your own but I am not very crafty. *I am looking at one lampshade I got for another lamp a couple of years ago for $2.00 at the Salvation Army with more respect.*





Georgiagranny said:


> @katlupe *Agree about the price of lampshades. I found some nice once at Home Depot, but at about $30/ea...Whoa!*


Kat, you might also want to check Lowe's. The last time I looked, they had some reasonably priced lampshades.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly and anybody else who might be interested, I got a weighted blanket for Christmas two years ago. I love that thing! It's like being hugged all night. Recommend getting one that weighs a pound for every 10 lbs of the sleeper's weight.
> 
> @Trila I want a cat that can do housework! Maybe I could train Maggiecat.
> 
> @katlupe Agree about the price of lampshades. I found some nice once at Home Depot, but at about $30/ea...Whoa!


I bought one about 6 months ago.. weighted blanket... threw it out after.. a zillion little plastic beads kept leaking out of the seams...


----------



## Tish

Just sitting back and enjoying the day.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I am eating potato chips and peanuts while watching Gilmore Girls and doing a puzzle.


----------



## NorthernLight

I got hijacked!

Headed out the door to do some errands, and there was an older gentleman having trouble moving a mattress out of a large rented truck. So I helped him, and kept on helping him, until we got to an item that was too heavy for the two of us. I went and asked a male neighbor to help with the heavy item, and he continued helping too.

When we were all done, the new neighbor followed me to the truck rental dropoff, and I drove him home.

3 hours! Poor fella. 74 years old, and he never would have been able to do it alone. He had to take lots of breaks as it was.

He was so grateful. I assured him it was the highlight of my boring week, month, maybe year.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I got hijacked!
> 
> Headed out the door to do some errands, and there was an older gentleman having trouble moving a mattress out of a large rented truck. So I helped him, and kept on helping him, until we got to an item that was too heavy for the two of us. I went and asked a male neighbor to help with the heavy item, and he continued helping too.
> 
> When we were all done, the new neighbor followed me to the truck rental dropoff, and I drove him home.
> 
> 3 hours! Poor fella. 74 years old, and he never would have been able to do it alone. He had to take lots of breaks as it was.
> 
> He was so grateful. I assured him it was the highlight of my boring week, month, maybe year.


You're a good Samaritan... this is a problem any of us  who live alone with no family nearby have to face at some point..it's always a concern. I'm sure that guy was very grateful to you..


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Llanymyddyfri (Llandovery) on the Newport RFC supporters bus


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I always have to write about what I did because I can plan to do things and my plans go awry. Today I intended to go to the supermarket and post office early but I was too tired. It worked out well though. I walked over around 2:30 and there was no line at all. I dropped my packages off and went straight to the supermarket. I will never go that time a day again, at least not during the week! Traffic is crazy, mad busy that time of day in my area. On the way home I could hardly get across the street. There was a city bus poised to make a left turn at a red light! People are in such a hurry to turn right on red. I waited until the bus and SUVs moved out of the way. I sure don't want to be a statistic.

Before going out to do errands, I cleared up my portion of the clutter in our studio, found places for what we'll keep and took the rest to the dumpster. My son was supposed to have someone come in to possibly do some recording. Well, we dodged a bullet. When I called him to ask if he wanted me to pick up snacks, he told me she couldn't come because she and her mother have COVID. This evening I worked on my quarterly financial spreadsheet for investments (too tired to do the one for liquid assets tonight). I watched T.V. while our fur baby slept on my lap. It's almost midnight but I do want to watch a little more T.V.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> anybody else who might be interested, I got a weighted blanket for Christmas two years ago. I love that thing! It's like being hugged all night. Recommend getting one that weighs a pound for every 10 lbs of the sleeper's weight.


I’ve been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Jules

@Kaila   I hope your eyes are feeling better soon.  

@NorthernLight   You’re a very good person to help.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm driving an hour away to Fleetwood for me Autumn Covid Booster. I could queue up at a walk-in centre but this is the nearest I can get an appointment at the moment! I don't mind a day out in Fleetwood and Blackpool


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Today I'm driving an hour away to Fleetwood for me Autumn Covid Booster. I could queue up at a walk-in centre but this is the nearest I can get an appointment at the moment! I don't mind a day out in Fleetwood and Blackpool


I used to like Fleetwood.. got some friends who live there...


----------



## hollydolly

The sun is shining , the forecast is for 64 deg f... It's quite breezy and I have all the windows open as usual . 

I have no plans for today.. might take a walk later, but other than chores.. and I also may clean  my stair carpet today.. nothing is planned..


----------



## Pappy

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly and anybody else who might be interested, I got a weighted blanket for Christmas two years ago. I love that thing! It's like being hugged all night. Recommend getting one that weighs a pound for every 10 lbs of the sleeper's weight.
> 
> @Trila I want a cat that can do housework! Maybe I could train Maggiecat.
> 
> @katlupe Agree about the price of lampshades. I found some nice once at Home Depot, but at about $30/ea...Whoa!


Granny. I’ve been around a long time but never heard of a weighted blanket. Can someone explain what the idea is behind this?


----------



## Capt Lightning

After yesterday's strong winds, it's a lovely Autumn day here.  We got the first batch of crab apple jelly  made and put into jars and now we're wondering to to with the rest of the apples.  We must have 20-25 kg of them.  Mrs.L suggested that we should extract the juice and freeze it to use at a later date.  Might go out for a walk this afternoon.
Cooking that good old British favourite,  fish & chips for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Granny. I’ve been around a long time but never heard of a weighted blanket. Can someone explain what the idea is behind this?


https://www.pennmedicine.org/updates/blogs/health-and-wellness/2022/march/weighted-blankets


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> Granny. I’ve been around a long time but never heard of a weighted blanket. Can someone explain what the idea is behind this?


I waited all week for such a blanket, in the end I gave up and settled for a duvet.


----------



## Pepper

Was looking forward to seeing my son and grandson today, but it is raining so heavily (and will be an all day affair) I'm sure it will be canceled.  

We desperately need this rain.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> https://www.pennmedicine.org/updates/blogs/health-and-wellness/2022/march/weighted-blankets


Love the idea but we usually only use a sheet as most blankets are to warm. Although the Florida winter nights can get chilly, so I wonder how this would work for us. Still, I think it’s a great idea.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Love the idea but we usually only use a sheet as most blankets are to warm. Although the Florida winter nights can get chilly, so I wonder how this would work for us. Still, I think it’s a great idea.


it's very weighty.. so you do feel like you're being pinned down


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> it's very weighty.. so you do feel like you're being pinned down


I've toyed with the idea of getting one of these but have so far opted against.  I like the feeling of weight on my body as I fall asleep, but during the night I go through several cycles of covers-off, covers-on.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've toyed with the idea of getting one of these but have so far opted against.  I like the feeling of weight on my body as I fall asleep, but during the night I go through several cycles of covers-off, covers-on.


I do the same Star... so really regardless of whether that one I bought leaked miniscule beads all over the place, I would have dispensed with it anyway for the former reason... just too heavy. of course it's not meant for people like me.. it's supposed to be a comfort blanket for those with anxiety..


----------



## charry

ive walked the lane fpr 15 mins , now back indoors..on laptop while hubby naps 
housework to follow then sort our dinner


----------



## Pecos

I will be cleaning up the yard from all of the small limbs and pine needles that came down during the hurricane. We had no significant damage since it skirting this area for the most part. I will be getting things back to normal including putting the bird feeders back up. 
I will put my hummingbird feeders back up as well, even though I am not seeing any. Normally our female Ruby Throated hummingbirds head South on the night of the first full moon in Oct, with the males leaving sometime after that. But this hurricane may have altered their pattern this year.
Today is also laundry day for me, but that is an easy one since there is not much to be ironed anymore.


----------



## Pepper

YAY!  My son & grandson are coming anyway!


----------



## jujube

I worked for a couple of hours in the yard before it got too hot and the back gave out.  I swear I'm never going to get the twigs, branches , leaves and Spanish moss raked up and bagged.  

The neighbor is apparently ignoring the fact that his fence is in our back yard. He came out on his front porch this morning. I waved to him and he turned around and went back in without waving back.

We'll be glad to help him put it back up, but ultimately it's HIS fence.


----------



## hollydolly

Beacuse it's very difficult for me to  bend down to bag up the leaves and branches  due to my lower back probs.. instead of using a garden bag to rake them into.. I lay out a big Tarpaulin, and sweep it all onto that, then just tie up the 4 corners..


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Beacuse it's very difficult for me to  bend down to bag up the leaves and branches  due to my lower back probs.. instead of using a garden bag to rake them into.. I lay out a big Tarpaulin, and sweep it all onto that, then just tie up the 4 corners..


I’m the same holly 
I have 4 cherry trees in my new place 
Lots of fallen leaves 
It’s really a pain to my lower back to  keep  bending 
I’ve employed a gardener makes life so much easier xx


----------



## Pepper

I'm so nervous about them coming!  I've basically been at home since Wednesday the 21st I think it was!  I got so used to being alone.  That's no good.  I thank each and every one of you for keeping me company.


----------



## Pepper

Look at this horoscope for today:

*You are feeling a bit more withdrawn than usual, but that doesn't mean you need to hole up on your own. Maybe it's a good time to get together with family and just quietly enjoy each other's company.*

It's fun when it's right!


----------



## StarSong

No big plans today.  Maybe the grocery store.  Otherwise will be resting my back after toting my now 20 pound baby grandson around for the last three days.  Sad to say, my back isn't as young or resilient as it once was.


----------



## Sliverfox

Both of us  slept in.
I'm behind with morning  adventures with Mac.
It s cool enough that he is  hugging the  heater.

He needs his  longer walk which I hope wears off  his energy.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> I’m the same holly
> I have 4 cherry trees in my new place
> Lots of fallen leaves
> It’s really a pain to my lower back to  keep  bending
> I’ve employed a gardener makes life so much easier xx


Hi Charry... oh yes having big gardens are nice, but boy are they hard work. I've toyed with having a gardener, but they're so expensive around here, so while I can do it myself I will.

About the cherry trees.. I had cherry trees years ago, along with apple trees.. they look lovely when in Bloom but what a mess they make .. so I had them taken out.. I still have the Japanese Cherry Blossom  but those petals don't need raking up..they just get mown up when I mow the lawn

Now I only have mature trees..  altho' the Holly tree is a PITA for leaves which it drops all year round..


----------



## Sassycakes

I am waiting for my daughter and granddaughter to stop in for a visit. My 12yr old granddaughter told me she is going to fix a problem I am having with my computer. Believe me, she is way smarter than I am.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Hi Charry... oh yes having big gardens are nice, but boy are they hard work. I've toyed with having a gardener, but they're so expensive around here, so while I can do it myself I will.
> 
> About the cherry trees.. I had cherry trees years ago, along with apple trees.. they look lovely when in Bloom but what a mess they make .. so I had them taken out.. I still have the Japanese Cherry Blossom  but those petals don't need raking up..they just get mown up when I mow the lawn
> 
> Now I only have mature trees..  altho' the Holly tree is a PITA for leaves which it drops all year round..


I don’t have lawns here HD 
I have patio area s 
I didn’t want grass again 
But I have large trees which is nice


----------



## David777

Driving up to San Francisco again in about an hour where at Golden Gate Park, the free Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival will be in its second of 3 rowdy days with 30 acts on 6 stages playing today with lots of people.  Weather will be mostly marine flow cloudy low 60Fs temp.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> I don’t have lawns here HD
> I have patio area s
> I didn’t want grass again
> But I have large trees which is nice


yes for a long time I;ve been thinking of removing the grass and having the lawn paved over.. not in the front but in the back where the hardest work is.. but in reality it would cost a fortune.. which I can't afford..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pappy said:


> Granny. I’ve been around a long time but never heard of a weighted blanket. Can someone explain what the idea is behind this?


I have no idea how to describe it. I dunno...Google? In any case, it's a major blessing!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. You'll never guess...the store manager came by the bakery today and spent a long time wandering around, checking things out, then collared Supervisor and walked around some more, pointing at products and chatting.

After he was gone...Supervisor told me that he was _*full of praise for our well-stocked tables and shelves, the variety of products we had, the attractive displays, and told him that he was very pleased with the way it all looked and that we're doing a fine job.*_

Whaaat? Maybe he read my mind and decided that praise is far more effective than lip service about it all looking fine, _*but... *_

In Germany, we called it the big "aber" (but)... Say something sort of positive without actually praising anything, followed by criticism. A lot of criticism. What a change! How nice that our efforts have been noticed.


----------



## Packerjohn

Busy should be my middle name.  I have a lap top and today I got rid of a word program called "WPS Word."  I replaced it with "LibraOffice" which is the same program I have on my big desk top computer.  Then I made sure that the laptop could use the Wifi to print remotely to my new Brother Laser Printer.  Everything works fine which is "fine" with me.


----------



## Pappy

Georgiagranny said:


> I have no idea how to describe it. I dunno...Google? In any case, it's a major blessing!


I went to Amazon and they have a lot of them. Still deciding if they would be to warm in Florida.


----------



## Tish

Preparing for a Grand final BBQ.

The Parramatta Eels are Playing The Penrith Panthers.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I went to Amazon and they have a lot of them. Still deciding if they would be to warm in Florida.


Up to you Pappy.. I personally think it'll be too warm for you.. but your choice.. With mine as I posted earlier, it kept leaking tiny beads from the seam.. so I threw it out.. here's more info on that..

https://www.coralablanket.com/blog/2022/02/23/why-weighted-blanket-loosing-beads/


----------



## Georgiagranny

There are weighted blankets that advertise that they keep the sleeper cool. I dunno. Mine is just a regular weighted blanket without the "cooling" feature.


----------



## Blessed

I like a cotton thermal blanket and a heavy fluffy comforter in the winter.  I keep an extra comforter folded at the foot of the bed.  Fold in a Z fold and then you can just reach down and pull it up when needed.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly and anybody else who might be interested, I got a weighted blanket for Christmas two years ago. I love that thing! It's like being hugged all night. Recommend getting one that weighs a pound for every 10 lbs of the sleeper's weight.
> 
> @Trila I want a cat that can do housework! Maybe I could train Maggiecat.
> 
> @katlupe Agree about the price of lampshades. I found some nice once at Home Depot, but at about $30/ea...Whoa!


@Georgiagranny 
LOL  Me thinks th that it is Maggiecat who has _*you*_ trained!!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> @Trila
> Those working cats you posted, gave me a sudden smile; thank you for those!  So funny.
> Definitely give them my address! I will gladly pay them, or I will prepare them a feast, whichever they prefer!


Careful......it's a trap!  Once you let them in they will take over and they will own you!!! .

I hope you are feeling better, and glad to have helped you find your smile!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I woke up later than expected....10:44 a.m., after being up and active with our kitten in the wee hours of the morning.  After what wound up being lunch, I called my BFF's brother to see if he'd heard from her.  He did this morning ( power in her area had just been restored)., She's OK and did not experience any property damage from hurricane Ian.

My son and I spent close to 4 hours of studio time to continue the mixing/editing process on my sweet Salsa. After watching a little TV it was nap time for Deja and me.  We woke up  close to midnight.  I fed her, now time for me to eat, take my meds and repeat my crazy sleep/wake cycle again.  @Pecos


----------



## carouselsilver

Today was pretty busy! I baked some scones, and had them with bacon and eggs. Then we took out the bedroom air conditioner unit; so nice to open that window on the now cooler nights! Tomorrow we'll take out the A/C unit in my little office, and possibly the one in the kitchen. I'll probably be too exhausted to do much of anything else.

I also started sorting through my DVD and CD collection, as well as some scarcely worn items of clothing, to see what can be sold on Ebay.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Am I awake? Is it morning already? Woodenchoono...a day off and I'm up at the same time as if I had to go to work


----------



## -Oy-

Today I shall be doing - not a lot! 

After yesterday's Covid jab I feel like I've been kicked by a horse and spent most of the night shivvering under thee quilts!


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Today I shall be doing - not a lot!
> 
> After yesterday's Covid jab I feel like I've been kicked by a horse and spent most of the night shivvering under thee quilts!


I was supposed to have mine done the other day , had to cancel until next week... I know that  deep covid cold..it's really bad, impossible to get warm regardless of how many duvets you have on you..hopefully you'll feel much better tomorrow


----------



## Georgiagranny

I was going to get seasonal flu shot and bivalent yesterday until Kaiser changed the drive-up date from October 1 to October 15. Fooey.

What'll we do today? We're gonna have a 15-20 mph north wind so it'll be cold.


----------



## horseless carriage

Sunday lunch at The Drovers today. Best bib and tucker for the jazz band that's playing there.
Got to go, I've just heard: "Switch that computer off and get yourself ready!"


----------



## katlupe

Today if the festivities are still going on in the park, I might check them out. I want to get some pictures of the leaves changing in the parks. Maybe put a load of laundry in the washing machine before I go so that when I come back I can just pick it up. Depends on how busy the laundry room is. Usually Sundays are not busy in there.

Cleaning out my closets and dresser drawers. Taking pictures of things I might want to sell on the marketplace. Making new memes out of pictures I took.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 didn't go far went to our community garden in the back of our buillding to water plants/flowers temp was 55 
This morning will be walking 6 blocks to my church for our 10:30 service, afterwards going to my friend,Earl's apt,{block away} for brunch,he's the cook We are trying to start a 'get together' with church members  singles&couples  The idea is for  members to meet others they don't know.I think 8 people will be coming
Another church member started  a 'singles group' we did a couple times going out to different restaurants  with other singles e.g widows/widowers/singles nothing since April. Earl&I decided we wanted to do something independent of her idea. She&another member like to monopolize the conversations,we both find this annoying. I'm looking forward to this, will give an update later
 The rest of my day,read local paper, talk to my brother


----------



## Georgiagranny

@moviequeen1 It's warmer in Buffalo than in Atlanta!


----------



## Georgiagranny

So don't everybody shout at once, but who wants to come over and build a 4-season porch for me? And would you mind wiring it, too? I really, really want one. Winter is coming, and if I had a 4-season porch, I could sit outside even on the rainy and cold days. Maggiecat would enjoy it, too.


----------



## fatboy

i love my 4 season porch or i call it patio but i need my small propane heater or electric heater if it gets real cold


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> So don't everybody shout at once, but who wants to come over and build a 4-season porch for me? And would you mind wiring it, too? I really, really want one. Winter is coming, and if I had a 4-season porch, I could sit outside even on the rainy and cold days. Maggiecat would enjoy it, too.


well I'll be there in a few minutes.. if I'm late start without me..


----------



## NorthernLight

I don't think I slept a wink all night. I finally gave up, and got up at 5 am.

Out of consideration for others in the building, I'll be quiet until maybe 9 am. Then laundry and vacuuming. I'll put the memory foam on the bed; I hope I like it.

At 2 pm, I'll host the online trivia game. We get participants from many countries.

Maybe I'll get some exercise in. Or do some make-ahead cooking.

At 7 pm I talk to my language partner in English and Spanish. He also cohosts the trivia game with me (he does the behind-the-scenes work). We've been talking and hosting for a few months. He's such a gem. I love reliable people!


----------



## fatboy

finishing yard work,then watching football on tv


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I don't think I slept a wink all night. I finally gave up, and got up at 5 am.
> 
> Out of consideration for others in the building, I'll be quiet until maybe 9 am. Then laundry and vacuuming. I'll put the memory foam on the bed; I hope I like it.
> 
> At 2 pm, I'll host the online trivia game. We get participants from many countries.


is your Trivia game open to everyone ?


----------



## hollydolly

right well I've just managed to polish, Vac, upstairs and down, .. and clean the kitchen  and  bathrooms all in just one hour... everything looks sparkling.. Oh and I put my roast into the oven as well..

Even emptied out my dresser drawers and vacc'd them.. howzabout that then ? .. granted nothing was very dirty but hey...


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> is your Trivia game open to everyone ?


It's on Tandem, an app for people who want to practice a language they are learning, or have learned. Mostly it's for individual language exchange, and there are "parties" as well. Most of the parties are just conversation, but I wanted to do something more structured. 

The trivia game is intended for English practice, but we have trivia lovers from English-speaking countries as well! So theoretically, it is open to everyone; you just have to join Tandem first.


----------



## David777

Well given that yesterday's Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival at Golden Gate Park was one of the most epic music days over decades of music events I've been to in The City, I despite being somewhat burned out, am most definitely driving the 53 miles back for this last day of the 3 day festival. Why not? How often in this era do we have free music events like was common in the 1970s? Again weather forecast is for mostly marine overcast mid 60F's temperatures. Perfect weather for people to get rowdy with dancing and moving lest they feel slightly cool. By the end of the day, the 6 stages in large grassy meadows were 110% full of people with an amazing lively vibe.  I'd been to previous HSB's and never seen as huge of crowds that is no doubt the result of pent up demand since the pandemic eliminated the 2020 and 2021 events. People of all ages with huge numbers of younger groups coming in over the last 3 hours of the 8 hours of music.

There is a no smoking policy throughout the vast urban park. The free event sells lots of pricy vendor food and non-alcoholic drinks but no alcohol except what a few people might carry in non-glass containers within small bags.  And there were not many people carrying in their own as instead another aroma permeated the air that was a huge reason the vibe was noticeably different than at usual events.  Will be interesting to hear what crowd estimates show as it will obviously be in 6 figures with more likely today as the word gets around.


----------



## Tish

Cleaning up after BBQ


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> right well I've just managed to polish, Vac, upstairs and down, .. and clean the kitchen  and  bathrooms all in just one hour... everything looks sparkling.. Oh and I put my roast into the oven as well..
> 
> Even emptied out my dresser drawers and vacc'd them.. howzabout that then ? .. granted nothing was very dirty but hey...


What time can I expect you over here, Dolly? Some stuff needs doing.


----------



## moviequeen1

an update on my morning post about brunch at church friend, Earl's apt
He made chicken veg soup,pulled pork with rolls, 2 kinds home made applesauce plain or cinammon,all delicious
There were 10 of us,mostly church members, 2 of his neighbors who live in the building. Our minister's wife, Linda joined us  as well great time/conversation. I got a ride home with my friend, Marcia, Earl called me 1hr later after everybody had left. We were pleased how well it went. The next time we try this,we'll ask different members.I suggested to him people need to R.S.V.P me couple days ahead of time.He thought that was a great idea since we didn't know the exact # of people coming. One member had to bow out at the last min there was plenty of food left over esp the pulled pork


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> I was supposed to have mine done the other day , had to cancel until next week... I know that  deep covid cold..it's really bad, impossible to get warm regardless of how many duvets you have on you..hopefully you'll feel much better tomorrow



Amazingly I feel absolutely fine today  I was a little worried yesterday as I felt just as I did just before I went into hospital with Covid in April 2020. The family were also concerened as they very nearly lost me last time!

Also - we were due to have little Grandson today - but he's tested positive so we won't see him for a week  He'll be fine. Just a snotty nose and a temperature last time.

On that cheery note - I think I'll paint our newly rebuilt front wall if the rain stays off


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Amazingly I feel absolutely fine today  I was a little worried yesterday as I felt just as I did just before I went into hospital with Covid in April 2020. The family were also concerened as they very nearly lost me last time!
> 
> Also - we were due to have little Grandson today - but he's tested positive so we won't see him for a week  He'll be fine. Just a snotty nose and a temperature last time.
> 
> On that v=cheery note - I think I'll paint our newly rebuilt front wall if the rain stays off


great news....


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning.....a little nippy this morning, I had to dig around in the back of closet to find the warm and fuzzy house shoes.  Nothing special going on here, I have had to start watering plants again, we certainly could use some rain.


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## Lee

We had our first frost last night so now have to get rid of the sad looking annuals and what's left of the garden. I hate that job,....sad

But spring is 6 or 7 months away....happy to think about that.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


>


Good Luck for today Rob...


----------



## hollydolly

Sun is shining... 65 deg f... it's been sunny for the last 3 days.. 2 days ago I washed the rubber backed pedestal mat from the  bathroom, and hung it on the washing line outside, because even after fast spinning it was still dripping wet and no way could I put it in the dryer .

It's been out in the sun for 2 whole days and it's still soaking wet.. I've had to put it in the dryer.. and now with the cost of our Electricity gone up so high this year by over 100 %.. it probably would have been cheaper to buy a new mat


----------



## Sliverfox

A foggy 36 this morning.
Mac has been out,, now toasting in front of the wall heater.

Will probably make an apple pie, tidy  up the house..maybe do some outside work later.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:30, was a tad nippy,37 degrees as I strolled to mailbx down the street,wearing my yellow reflector vest,it was still a bit dark outside
This morning, is my last time calling Canopy of Neighbors members, I've been doing this from home ever since Covid started, don't have the desire to continue any longer I sent Sasha{exec director} an email last week,she perfectly understood,profusely thanked me for keeping the members  up to date what was happening, signing them up for rides to events etc. I started volunteering in 2015 in the office doing  general office work e.g filing,answering phone,mailing lists. I'll continue to come into the office whenever they need me,I really enjoy that. When I told members on my list last week about my decision,4 asked to stay in contact with me, which I plan to do twice/ month.
The rest of my day take another walk, temps will be warmer,read NYT,my book


----------



## Trila

It was an awesome weekend at the roller rink! I'm feeling good, and I'm back to working! Saturday, I hosted a private b-day party that had their own food, so it was very easy. In the afternoon, I still did not feel ready to handle the big crowds of people that would be at the snack bar, so instead, Janeen started to train me to work in the office. Well, that was different!!! The time just flew by! It's not something that I would like to do all of the time, but it's nice to be able to fill in if Janeen has to leave the office for a few minutes.

Sunday was not what I expected. I hosted 2 private , that day. The first one was pretty easy....mostly just serving drinks, with just a little bit of food. The second was a church party. They usually are mildly busy ,not too bad. This party was one of the exceptions....the rink was packed!!!! I was so busy at the snack bar that I couldn't keep up. Janeen came to help me, and there was almost too much to do even for 2 people!

Needless to say, my wrist was sore and tired by the end of the party! I did get to give it a rest on the 2 hour drive home, so it was fine. Well, my Dr did say that I was to keep working it!!!


----------



## fatboy

picking up new glasses and getting a few things at the grocery store that i forgot yesterday.


----------



## David777

Well today do not feel at all lively at all.    Will remain at home coding HTML for a image website.

Per above post, 
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-668#post-2249978
some images on below link at a local news site.  Understand, the images of the large dense mass of people was just one of 6 similar grassy meadows full of people late Saturday.  Sunday crowds even late not as dense.  Too much fun.

https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/photos-hardly-strictly-bluegrass-festival-17478397.php


----------



## Furryanimal

Mowed the lawn,filled the garden waste bin,cleaned the house and caught up with the NFL and Summer Ski jumping.


----------



## Pinky

David777 said:


> Well today do not feel at all lively at all.    Will remain at home coding HTML for a image website.
> 
> Per above post,
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-668#post-2249978
> some images on below link at a local news site.  Understand, the images of the large dense mass of people was just one of 6 similar grassy meadows full of people late Saturday.  Sunday crowds even late not as dense.  Too much fun.
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/photos-hardly-strictly-bluegrass-festival-17478397.php


Wow! Looks like a blast!


----------



## hollydolly

Today.. I've got some winter laundry done.. Cushions ,   Fleece blankets , etc.. which I just wash once a year ready for winter.. .. and they dry on the line outside.. I only use the line for bigger items or items that won't go in the dryer..

 Got the Battery operated Candelabra  out , put new batteries in, and got that ready to put in the windowsill for Halloween, and then it will stay there until New Years Day..


----------



## Jules

@David777   Glad you had a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly and anybody else who might use this hint: If you have something that's really heavy and hard to dry in your dryer, put a couple of clean dry towels in with it. The towels help to absorb the moisture from whatever you're trying to dry, like a duvet cover, throw rugs, sneakers and such.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I worked today. I'm tired. We borrowed the girl from the floral department (we call her the flower girl) who was an immense help. Yay. I think she's also going to work with me on Friday when I almost always have to work alone. More yay.

Kids, In case I haven't whined about it enough, I wanchootono that it's cold here in the morning. Upper 40s, low 50s. That's cold. Right now it's only 73. That's a November or February temperature.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

been online today and phone calls, later tonight going out with friends for pizza.
Meanwhile cooking and baking up cookies ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Balanced two of my checkbooks and did some other financial stuff. Cleaned the litter box and readied the garbage so my son could take it to the dumpster. Finally got to speak with my BFF who is recovering from all she needed to do in the wake of hurricane Ian. I watched a little T.V. and will probably watch more in a little while.


----------



## David777

And a bit more about a special weekend...

https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/hardly-strictly-evokes-bygone-sf-17483903.php

_Hardly Strictly, set in Golden Gate Park, is financed by the late investment banker Warren Hellman and thus free for attendees...
As a relative newcomer to the city and first-time attendee, I didn’t think this festival would be for me. But what I found out was that this festival isn’t for me — it’s for everyone. Young and old, rich and poor, human and canine. Whether the twang of a banjo gives you chills or shivers, there’s still something to love at Hardly Strictly. It felt mellow, easy and inclusive — a flashback to another era of San Francisco.

SF Chronicle >>> "...In total, organizers estimate more than 500,000 people will have gone through festival gates over the three-day event."_

Friday's crowd weekday crowd was smallest say 100,000. Sunday was less than Saturday, maybe 175,000, so Saturday's huge crowd was maybe an amazing 225,000.  I mean there were a whole lot of fun smiling people.


----------



## Alligatorob

Still alive


----------



## Blessed

Alligatorob said:


> Still aliveView attachment 242841


And you look great, I knew you would be a champ!  Or is that your heavy pain killer smile? LOL


----------



## Alligatorob

Blessed said:


> And you look great, I knew you would be a champ!  Or is that your heavy pain killer smile? LOL


Painkiller has a lot to do with it, lol


----------



## -Oy-

-Oy- said:


> On that cheery note - I think I'll paint our newly rebuilt front wall if the rain stays off



It didn't lol.

May try again later today!


----------



## timoc

*If I was still driving,* it's the sort of day I'd jump into the motor and nip over to Whitby and walk around the harbour with a big bag of fish and chips, but I'll just tidy the garden instead, then perhaps a bowl of ice cream as a reward.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to work with my bony self. Baking is fun, and I positively love    paydays.


----------



## hollydolly

Very overcast this morning... 10.30am.. and I'm all dressed and made-up for a Zoom meeting I'm having in  a little while... .

May go grocery shopping after my Meeting.. I'll  see what the day brings..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Right now it's a chilly 54. It's gonna be sunny and 78 here. I can live with it.


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> Still aliveView attachment 242841


.....and looking good!


----------



## hawkdon

I'm killing some time procrastinating before calling about
health business....did this all day yesterday too....nice weather out, sunny and 60 something....catch u later on........don


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Still aliveView attachment 242841


----------



## rwb

60 degrees in Little River, SC and we are heading to Atalaya Castle near Huntington State Park/Brookgreen Gardens in Murrell's Inlet, SC


----------



## Lee

Tried for a haircut this morning but regular lady quit. The one and only hairdresser there left me standing at the counter while she finished up what she was doing. When she finally decided I had waited long enough she said she could take me but since she was just a kid, ring through the nose, multiple piercings and tatoos......well you know what I did.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Tried for a haircut this morning but regular lady quit. The one and only hairdresser there left me standing at the counter while she finished up what she was doing. When she finally decided I had waited long enough she said she could take me but since she was just a kid, ring through the nose, multiple piercings and tatoos......well you know what I did.


I'd have done the same .


----------



## hollydolly

Had my Zoom meeting this morning which lasted an hour... 

Just got back from a  town 20 miles north..  while I was there I bought some Christmas ( I know naughty word).. decorations .. as I had such a rotten Christmas last year, with no decorations or fun.. .. I'm determined to decorate for Christmas this year.. so thought I;d pick up those Decorations today which literally were just being put on the shelves.. 

As I joined the Motorway  to come home, the skies darkened and the heavens opened. Fortunately it was still before 3pm so the traffic was quite light... 

very tired now.. I couldn't sleep at all last night and I have no idea why...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Had my Zoom meeting this morning which lasted an hour...
> 
> Just got back from a  town 20 miles north..  while I was there I bought some Christmas ( I know naughty word).. decorations .. as I had such a rotten Christmas last year, with no decorations or fun.. .. I'm determined to decorate for Christmas this year.. so thought I;d pick up those Decorations today which literally were just being put on the shelves..
> 
> As I joined the Motorway  to come home, the skies darkened and the heavens opened. Fortunately it was still before 3pm so the traffic was quite light...
> 
> very tired now.. I couldn't sleep at all last night and I have no idea why...


@hollydolly 

I've been the same for several days now .. not sleeping enough. Waking at unearthly early hours.
Maybe it has something to do with the changing seasons .. ? .. don't know ........


----------



## Wren

Out for the day with my daughter, coffee, then shopping where I treated myself to a new jacket, but found the washing instructions a bit confusing ...


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I've been the same for several days now .. not sleeping enough. Waking at unearthly early hours.
> Maybe it has something to do with the changing seasons .. ? .. don't know ........


Yes it could be Pinks..  it's very frustrating and exhausting watching each hour go past and still desperately seeking sleep...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well it's almost noon here and (I'm off today through Thursday) I Am Still in My PJs...  lovely being lazy =P

After these three days off I have Friday, Saturday and Sunday to work and then I am DONE

I think I will treat myself to lunch out =)


----------



## Bella

Alligatorob said:


> Still aliveView attachment 242841


I'm glad to hear that, Rob!  I hope you feel better soon. It won't be long before you're on your feet again, takin' names and kickin' butt!


----------



## Leann

Chilly and rainy day here. I'd rather stay in but I have a dentist appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hi, Honey(s)! I'm ho-o-o-o-m-e. Doggone supervisor was off today so I worked alone. I wish he'd give me a heads up when he's not going to be there because it's a help when I'm planning the morning. Oh, well. Done and home now.

I gotta think of something constructive to do, but it isn't going to involve going out to buy Christmas decorations (hello? @hollydolly). LOL

I don't blame you, though, after last year being a bust. Live it up. Decorate. Maybe you could sweet-talk your DD into spending the holidays with you.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Yes it could be Pinks..  it's very frustrating and exhausting watching each hour go past and still desperately seeking sleep...


We should have had some kind of Zoom gathering because I tossed and turned last night, too. I finally gave up, turned on the bedside lamp and picked up a book. Reading eventually makes me sleepy.


----------



## Murrmurr

Wren said:


> Out for the day with my daughter, coffee, then shopping where I treated myself to a new jacket, but found the washing instructions a bit confusing ...View attachment 242908


Good luck finding that rarest of gent willing to jump into your washing machine. Although, with 3 balls, I suppose he wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Murrmurr

Dr. appointment today to discuss medication levels.


----------



## Alligatorob

Physical Therapy started, and a lot of drugs. So far so good, better than I expected. Even can walk a little, with a walker!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I headed into town to poke around in some of the shops before lunch and came up with some winners!  First, I stopped at the Topiaries Gift and Garden Shop and found something I been looking for for a looong time— a new outdoor table and chairs for my front yard   



they are well made, comfortable and teak; I am tickled!

then I wandered across the street and CB picked up a delicious chicken salad plate from the local bistro.  So now I’m sitting out here in my front yard, enjoying the bird song 

to get to the bistro I had to walk through the lobby of the Westin Hotel. I’ve lived here in Americus 2.5+ years and never seen the inside… gorgeous!


Lastly, I’ll sip my Peña Colada wine slushy for dessert… I could get used to being retired!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Hi, Honey(s)! I'm ho-o-o-o-m-e. Doggone supervisor was off today so I worked alone. I wish he'd give me a heads up when he's not going to be there because it's a help when I'm planning the morning. Oh, well. Done and home now.
> 
> I gotta think of something constructive to do, but it isn't going to involve going out to buy Christmas decorations (hello? @hollydolly). LOL
> 
> I don't blame you, though, after last year being a bust. Live it up. Decorate.* Maybe you could sweet-talk your DD into spending the holidays with you.*


Unfortunately not.. it's sad.. but she's got something else planned..


----------



## Sliverfox

So far have walked the dog, fed  the dog.
Hubby & I had pancakes & bacon  for  lunch.

Not  sure what I'm going to do next,,pull weeds or  mess with upstairs windows.
They are East facing,, get lots of sun,, making that area too warm in the Summer.

I have some Window  Film that is supposed to block the glare & reduce the heat.
The drape up there is down & I have the time to fuss with it.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Physical Therapy started, and a lot of drugs. So far so good, better than I expected. Even can walk a little, with a walker!


whit, whit, whit ?.. whaaaaat ?.... are you superman ?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping this morning.  Weather was fine when we left home, but on the way back the heavens opened and the rain was horrendous.  Thankfully it's dry now and forecast for tomorrow is reasonable.
Cooked gammon steaks with pineapple and chips for dinner.


----------



## Owlivia

Got up.  After driving about a mile realized hadn't put eyedrops in, so drove back aaaccck.  

First went to get gas/petrol.  Last time about ten days ago paid 3.24 gallon, today everywhere was 4.00 per gallon except for this independent station where it was 3.80.  

Went to Home Depot to look at shrubs, they all seem to be at least 10.00 more than last year and they are the smaller sizes, too.  Decided to hold off on shrub purchasing as the nights will be in the 30s this week and next.

Went on to another diy store, bought garden soil with the rebate check, so no out of pocket cash.  Going to try and help the transplant shock one of my transplanted shrubs from  last week seems to be experiencing.  I hope to figure this out by Friday.  

Went on to Aldi to buy a bag of Gala Apples.

Went to WalMart to pickup a prescription and buy some fill in items plus a snack for the week.


----------



## dobielvr

Speaking of gas....I paid $6.09/gallon cash today.  It had gone up since about 5 days ago.

Then I had an eye appt way on the other side of town...there goes my gas supply.
I like my opthamologist, just not all the tests.  So, I asked him if I could come every 2 yrs, instead of every year.

Since I'm doing so well, he agreed that would be fine.  Whew!


----------



## -Oy-

Day 4 since I bought paint to do our newly rebuily front wall - and it's rained ever since lol.

Taking a Tai-Chi class at my newly joined Gym this afternoon.  I do hope it is actually Form based Tai-Chi and not just Chi-Gong exercises that someone has learned either on a weekend course or from a DVD. Going with an open(ish) mind though


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Day 4 since I bought paint to do our newly rebuily front wall - and it's rained ever since lol.
> 
> *Taking a Tai-Chi class at my newly joined Gym this afternoon.  I do hope it is actually Form based Tai-Chi and not just Chi-Gong exercises that someone has learned either on a weekend course or from a DVD. Going with an open(ish) mind though*


good thing you know the difference. Someone like me wouldn't..


----------



## Blessed

Just going to tuck my self into bed for some sleep, around here thaat is  work out.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Just going to tuck my self into bed for some sleep, around here thaat is  work out.


well I hope you manage to get some quality sleep , Blessed.. that's the most important thing..  see you later..


----------



## MickaC

dobielvr said:


> Speaking of gas....I paid $6.09/gallon cash today.  It had gone up since about 5 days ago.
> 
> Then I had an eye appt way on the other side of town...there goes my gas supply.
> I like my opthamologist, just not all the tests.  So, I asked him if I could come every 2 yrs, instead of every year.
> 
> Since I'm doing so well, he agreed that would be fine.  Whew!


Our gas once again is doing the roller coaster thing again.
Back up to $7.45/gallon from. $6.56/gallon which has been for the last month.


----------



## Owlivia

I still have to take it a bit easier than I want to, so no outdoor work today.

Bill paying, baking, ordering from iherb, and maybe a little sorting/decluttering.  I also had to tackle the slow kitchen sink drain this morning.  So far I have won over the sink drain  .


----------



## Trila

Yesterday morning, I finally did a little bit of gardening that I have been putting off. I took a potted sweet william and replanted it in the ground. And I trimmed all of the dead flowers off of my white daisy mum. It wasn't much, but I'm glad to have it done.

After that, I went to my Mom's house to do her paperwork. I haven't been able to do it for the last 3 months!!!!  It took almost the whole day to catch up with everything. By the time I was finished, my wrist was very sore from all of the writing, and I was exhausted!










 Right now I'm finishing up my coffee and thinking about making breakfast. (No....it won't be eggs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). After that, I have no idea what mischief I'll get into today.


----------



## hollydolly

Got the hedge trimmed this morning before the rain arrived at around 1pm...  Took delivery of the new lace curtains for the spare room.. from the postman,  made him laugh out loud when I said ''ooh what is this Postman Pat,  you always bring me such nice gifts ''  ..

House is all clean and tidy.. so if anyone wants to visit .. you can all come.. ...got the fireplace all lit up with an Autumn Garland, and the Battery operated Candelabra in the hearth.. .. so everything looks very cosy on this rainy afternoon..


----------



## katlupe

Got up early today so took my trip out to the dumpster since I skipped it yesterday. My first load of laundry is in the washing machine. I will take the 2nd load down when the first one is done. Pretty quiet downstairs. My aide comes today so didn't want to waste her time on going to dumpster or laundry room. I can do those. I have more important jobs for her today.

Making my breakfast right now........bacon and eggs.


----------



## Alligatorob

Still in the hospital, but if all goes well I get released to rehab today. That would be two days before expected so a good sign. I am able to walk surprised me. But still shaky of course. If I get to rehab I think I’ll be able to hook up my laptop login and send a little more messages. Harder by phone.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Got the hedge trimmed this morning before the rain arrived at around 1pm...  Took delivery of the new lace curtains for the spare room.. from the postman,  made him laugh out loud when I said ''ooh what is this Postman Pat,  you always bring me such nice gifts ''  ..
> 
> House is all clean and tidy.. so if anyone wants to visit .. you can all come.. ...got the fireplace all lit up with an Autumn Garland, and the Battery operated Candelabra in the hearth.. .. so everything looks very cosy on this rainy afternoon..


Sounds inviting HD...wish we could be there with you.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I wanna visit! There's a problem, though. I loathe flying. Is there a highway so that I could rent a car and drive?

Finished all my work this morning! Yay me. Around 11 I start feeling like I'm playing Beat-the-Clock. When the clock strikes 12 if I've finished, I feel like The Little Engine That Could

Came home and mowed the lawn, got out the leaf blower and cleaned up the flower garden, set the sprinkler, got one load of laundry washed and in the dryer and another load in the washer.

When the laundry's done, is it okay if I watch some mind-numbing TV? Something silly and not educational? Murder shows?

DS and DSIL are coming over in the morning to bring back the patio chairs that they restrung for me. It's gonna be a short visit, though, because DS has a Zoom meeting with a client at 2. The round-trip drive takes two hours.


----------



## hawkdon

I have no energy, no get up 'n go......my desire to do
something is not here right now I guess...,just real down
about life I guess....ah well, this 2 will pass......don


----------



## Aunt Mavis

I visited The Finlander and picked up some cedar fence boards as well. My brother was picking up Icehouse beers and putting them down sort of like my aunt does.  Sheesh!


----------



## Don M.

I split about a cord of firewood today.  I've found about; a dozen big dead trees in our forest, so I cut one up a couple of days ago.  We're supposed to have a chilly weekend, so that will be a good time to fire up my outdoor wood furnace, and make sure it's working good before the Winter weather arrives.  Now, I'm a bit tired from lifting all that wood onto the splitter, so I'm relaxing, then it's shower time.  I'll probably take an Aleve pill after Supper, so I don't wake up at 2AM with my back aching.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hawkdon said:


> I have no energy, no get up 'n go......my desire to do
> something is not here right now I guess...,just real down
> about life I guess....ah well, this 2 will pass......don


So sorry you are not feeling up to snuff, @hawkdon…. Hope your get-up-and-go returns soon!


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Don M. said:


> I split about a cord of firewood today.  I've found about; a dozen big dead trees in our forest, so I cut one up a couple of days ago.  We're supposed to have a chilly weekend, so that will be a good time to fire up my outdoor wood furnace, and make sure it's working good before the Winter weather arrives.  Now, I'm a bit tired from lifting all that wood onto the splitter, so I'm relaxing, then it's shower time.  I'll probably take an Aleve pill after Supper, so I don't wake up at 2AM with my back aching.


Good job, that’s not exactly easy. I know all about it. Ouch!


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> I have no energy, no get up 'n go......my desire to do
> something is not here right now I guess...,just real down
> about life I guess....ah well, this 2 will pass......don


C'mon (((Don))) you have us, so do give a smile. I hope you can cheer up a little.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I wanna visit! There's a problem, though. I loathe flying. Is there a highway so that I could rent a car and drive?


Not unless they've started building highways under the ocean...


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I have no energy, no get up 'n go......my desire to do
> something is not here right now I guess...,just real down
> about life I guess....ah well, this 2 will pass......don


what's causing it Hawkdon ?.. I know you had the diagnosis the other day.. is that it ?... can we help ?


----------



## hawkdon

I think part of my funky mind is the cancer business, my
thought is the docs gonna keep wanting more and more
tests and I just don't want to keep running to docs....hell
I've been around 83 yrs, don't care what kills me, don't
want to be here forever...and don't want cut on and treatments forever either....ah well....it is what it is.....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I think part of my funky mind is the cancer business, my
> thought is the docs gonna keep wanting more and more
> tests and I just don't want to keep running to docs....hell
> *I've been around 83 yrs, don't care what kills me, don't
> want to be here forever...and don't want cut on and treatments forever either....ah well....it is what it is...*..


well I really can imagine how you must be feeling.. get to 83 nothing too badly wrong, and then suddenly you;re catapulted into a potential maelstrom of test and treatments... but Hawkdown , you may not care how you leave this world.. but .. do you really want to live the rest of it in pain?.. no.. you don't.. of course not, so perhaps  going and getting these small tests and treatments done right at the beginning will stop any of that happening.. have a ((hug)))


----------



## Jamala

Today I had a wonderful full body massage and a pedicure. I feel good


----------



## timoc

*I felt a bit foolish earlier on today.* 

The lovely lady from across the road popped in to see me just as I was trying really hard to get some drops into my eyes.
She was sat at the table while I was sat in my chair with my head tilted right back.
"I've been ages trying to get these bloomin' drops into my eyes, I've shaken the little bottle and there is definitely fluid inside, but nothing comes out", I moaned.
"Have you not thought about taking the cap off the bottle, Tim, it works better that way", asked my lovely sarcastic friend, "I'll go and make you a pot of tea, you dozy old beggar?"


----------



## PamfromTx

As my husband will say, "I'm fartin' around!"  

Not doing all that much....today.


----------



## Leann

hawkdon said:


> I think part of my funky mind is the cancer business, my
> thought is the docs gonna keep wanting more and more
> tests and I just don't want to keep running to docs....hell
> I've been around 83 yrs, don't care what kills me, don't
> want to be here forever...and don't want cut on and treatments forever either....ah well....it is what it is.....


@hawkdon do you have a diagnosis yet?


----------



## Leann

Jamala said:


> Today I had a wonderful full body massage and a pedicure. I feel good


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Blessed

Not going to do anything tonight except fix something to eat.  Thinking just bacon, scrambled eggs and biscuits.  I fixed eggs last night for the dogs to take their heartworm medicine and they looked pretty good.  Maybe I will like them just as much.

I did a lot last night. I also gave big dog a hair cut, he was looking unkept.  I wanted to get him in the shower for a good wash but ran out of energy.  I did sleep all day with some help of the medicinal variety. I still feel tired.  I saved the steak bone from dinner last night to lure him into the shower.

I have one of those shower heads that you can take off with a long hose. I just sit on the shower floor in my underwear so I don't have to bend. Not easy to get back up so I just kind of crawl out and use the toilet to lean on to get up. 

Pretty exciting life, huh?


----------



## Aneeda72

Got my antibiotics today, been crazy ill.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Tried for a haircut this morning but regular lady quit. The one and only hairdresser there left me standing at the counter while she finished up what she was doing. When she finally decided I had waited long enough she said she could take me but since she was just a kid, ring through the nose, multiple piercings and tatoos......well you know what I did.


I would have got a haircut, and bored her to death with old lady stories while she cut it.  Oh, wait, I have done this.  I make’em earn that 2 dollar tip


----------



## squatting dog

More mulch time for the garden. Pumpkins are growing, beans are growing, lettuce is wonderful in a salad. and the cranberry bushes are thriving and will be ready to transplant soon. Made 2 trips to get the mulch. Loaded the little trailer with 2200 lbs each time.   (might have overloaded that 750lb axle).
Then finished bleaching all the pool surrounds to remove the mold. This called for a bit of tinkering to get the pressure washer running. 
Oh yeah, fired up the backhoe and dug up a couple of stumps I had been avoiding. 
So, not much of a busy day today.


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> I would have got a haircut, and bored her to death with old lady stories while she cut it.  Oh, wait, I have done this.  I make’em earn that 2 dollar tip


The last haircut I got was in my bathroom done by me.  Let's say that did not go well and I did not give myself a tip.  I am planning on a hair cut soon by a person that can do a better job.  I just have to be awake during the day to drive myself there. I can go out at 3am to get a burger but there is not a one beauty shop open. LOL


----------



## NorthernLight

Last night I noticed that frozen meatballs were half price! So I went back to the store 3 times today to try to grab the bargain. On my final sortie, I asked for a raincheck. I was told the meatball sale was not eligible for a raincheck.

Even though my time isn't worth much, it was probably silly to go back so many times!

Other than that ... I made appointments with mechanic and tire shop to get ready for winter. Went to the library too.

I put plastic on my screen door, so I can still go out on the balcony before it gets really cold and I have to seal everything up.

This evening I host the trivia game.


----------



## Blessed

It was not silly at all to go more than one time to stock your freezer at the best price.  I sometimes buy the limit, put it in the car, go right back in and do it again. Save the gas, the time and your energy. If I have the room in the freezers there is no reason that you should not get as much as you can afford and use.  Prices are crazy right now, winter is coming and sometimes it is hard to go out.  I am good right now on meats.  The things I will be stocking as soon as I see the right price are butter and bacon.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Got the hedge trimmed this morning before the rain arrived at around 1pm...  Took delivery of the new lace curtains for the spare room.. from the postman,  made him laugh out loud when I said ''ooh what is this Postman Pat,  you always bring me such nice gifts ''  ..
> 
> House is all clean and tidy.. so if anyone wants to visit .. you can all come.. ...got the fireplace all lit up with an Autumn Garland, and the Battery operated Candelabra in the hearth.. .. so everything looks very cosy on this rainy afternoon..


Let me just grab my broom.....I'll be right there!


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> *I felt a bit foolish earlier on today.*
> 
> The lovely lady from across the road popped in to see me just as I was trying really hard to get some drops into my eyes.
> She was sat at the table while I was sat in my chair with my head tilted right back.
> "I've been ages trying to get these bloomin' drops into my eyes, I've shaken the little bottle and there is definitely fluid inside, but nothing comes out", I moaned.
> "Have you not thought about taking the cap off the bottle, Tim, it works better that way", asked my lovely sarcastic friend, "I'll go and make you a pot of tea, you dozy old beggar?"


You always brighten my day and make me laugh!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> Not going to do anything tonight except fix something to eat.  Thinking just bacon, scrambled eggs and biscuits.  I fixed eggs last night for the dogs to take their heartworm medicine and they looked pretty good.  Maybe I will like them just as much.
> 
> I did a lot last night. I also gave big dog a hair cut, he was looking unkept.  I wanted to get him in the shower for a good wash but ran out of energy.  I did sleep all day with some help of the medicinal variety. I still feel tired.  I saved the steak bone from dinner last night to lure him into the shower.
> 
> I have one of those shower heads that you can take off with a long hose. I just sit on the shower floor in my underwear so I don't have to bend. Not easy to get back up so I just kind of crawl out and use the toilet to lean on to get up.
> 
> Pretty exciting life, huh?


You have painted quit the picture! 

I never would have thought to save that bone!  Honestly, washing a dog sounds like a lot of work.  But if you can laugh at life, everything is fun or funny!  I'm glad that you can do that!


----------



## Trila

squatting dog said:


> More mulch time for the garden. Pumpkins are growing, beans are growing, lettuce is wonderful in a salad. and the cranberry bushes are thriving and will be ready to transplant soon. Made 2 trips to get the mulch. Loaded the little trailer with 2200 lbs each time.   (might have overloaded that 750lb axle).
> Then finished bleaching all the pool surrounds to remove the mold. This called for a bit of tinkering to get the pressure washer running.
> Oh yeah, fired up the backhoe and dug up a couple of stumps I had been avoiding.
> So, not much of a busy day today.


I love days like yours...just keeping busy, outside!  Wonderful!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> The last haircut I got was in my bathroom done by me.  Let's say that did not go well and I did not give myself a tip.  I am planning on a hair cut soon by a person that can do a better job.  I just have to be awake during the day to drive myself there. I can go out at 3am to get a burger but there is not a one beauty shop open. LOL


Does your hair grow fast?  Mine is like a weed!

Dio usually cuts my hair in a cute little bob once a year....whether I need it or not! . This year, with a broken wrist, I was having so much trouble taking care of my hair that I told him to "cut all of it off"!  He came back in with the clippers that he uses to give himself a crew cut, and asked "are you sure"?  LOL

So, he put the 1" extension on the clippers, and now I have a crew cut....and I love it!  It's so easy to take care of, and it looks great! ✂

Was I supposed to give him a tip?!!


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> Last night I noticed that frozen meatballs were half price! So I went back to the store 3 times today to try to grab the bargain. On my final sortie, I asked for a raincheck. I was told the meatball sale was not eligible for a raincheck.
> 
> Even though my time isn't worth much, it was probably silly to go back so many times!
> 
> Other than that ... I made appointments with mechanic and tire shop to get ready for winter. Went to the library too.
> 
> I put plastic on my screen door, so I can still go out on the balcony before it gets really cold and I have to seal everything up.
> 
> This evening I host the trivia game.


Oh, I have done that when they limit supplies-gone back a few times.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> Does your hair grow fast?  Mine is like a weed!
> 
> Dio usually cuts my hair in a cute little bob once a year....whether I need it or not! . This year, with a broken wrist, I was having so much trouble taking care of my hair that I told him to "cut all of it off"!  He came back in with the clippers that he uses to give himself a crew cut, and asked "are you sure"?  LOL
> 
> So, he put the 1" extension on the clippers, and now I have a crew cut....and I love it!  It's so easy to take care of, and it looks great! ✂
> 
> Was I supposed to give him a tip?!!


Only if he listened to old lady stories while he clipped it.  I also do an almost crew cut.  It’s so easy to care for.


----------



## Alligatorob

Made it to rehab, did my first real physical therapy session.  Knees hurting a little but nothing awful


----------



## senior chef

Making tonight's dinner. Pork chops, potatoes Au Gratin and ham flavored green beans. That and watching older movies.


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, I have done that when they limit supplies-gone back a few times.


On rereading my post, I realize it was misleading. They weren't limiting my purchase. The price was displayed, but the shelf was empty every time I went.

It was a "manager's special," not a chain-wide special in the flyer. They said I can only get a raincheck for specials in the flyer. 

I have plenty of food, but I appreciate a little variety, and I enjoy those meatballs every once in a while. No big deal, just amused at my own silliness, trying to save a few dollars.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> On rereading my post, I realize it was misleading. They weren't limiting my purchase. The price was displayed, but the shelf was empty every time I went.
> 
> It was a "manager's special," not a chain-wide special in the flyer. They said I can only get a raincheck for specials in the flyer.
> 
> I have plenty of food, but I appreciate a little variety, and I enjoy those meatballs every once in a while. No big deal, just amused at my own silliness, trying to save a few dollars.


Not silly, smart!!


----------



## NorthernLight

Blessed said:


> It was not silly at all to go more than one time to stock your freezer at the best price.  I sometimes buy the limit, put it in the car, go right back in and do it again. Save the gas, the time and your energy. If I have the room in the freezers there is no reason that you should not get as much as you can afford and use.  Prices are crazy right now, winter is coming and sometimes it is hard to go out.  I am good right now on meats.  The things I will be stocking as soon as I see the right price are butter and bacon.


Thanks, @Blessed . Sorry I wasn't clear. I'd have no qualms about going back and buying more (if there were any). There just weren't any.

I don't think that store puts limits on quantities. I really stock up on sales. They must think I run a group home or something.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Thanks, @Blessed . Sorry I wasn't clear. I'd have no qualms about going back and buying more (if there were any). There just weren't any.
> 
> I don't think that store puts limits on quantities. I really stock up on sales. They must think I run a group home or something.


I get it, there are many times that people look at me like I am an alien when see a cart loaded up with tons of shredded wheat cereal, oatmeal, canned chicken and beef broth.  Canned veggies and tuna. chips and cheese. Sometimes it is all meats on special sales.  When my grandson comes to visit he knows all his favorites are in stock.  Anything he asks for will be here.   We love to cook together. He enjoys working in the kitchen and eating the things we make together  I get the fun now and he will have the benefit of knowing how to cook when he is grown.


----------



## timoc

Just came back from a short walk in the park which has nearly turned into a skating arena.
Lots of leaves everywhere which are sodden wet and turning slimy with all the rain lately.
Anyway, yours truly had several episodes of slipping and sliding in various places, but I managed to stay upright, is that good, or what? 
So far, it's not the kind of autumn that I like, not the wonderful display of colour, just grey and bleak, so perhaps tomorrow I'll pad myself up with cushions and have another jaunt around the park, maybe the sun will appear.


----------



## Blessed

Wish I could be there and take a walk with you.  Find a nice sit down for a cup of tea and a crumpet with butter and jam.  Have a great day!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Beautiful Autumn morning here.  Loads of work to do in the garden.   The leaves are just turning so not many to rake up - yet.  We have the last of the potatoes lifted (Pink fir apple and Jazzy)  and the tomatoes are just about finished.   Always something to do.


----------



## -Oy-

It's a nice day here after a stormy one yesterday. I could probbaly finally get that front wall painted if I hadn't thrown my back out last night. It'll be ok with a few days of ibuprofen. 

Likkle grandson is on day 5 of Covid but doing just fine! I miss him so much! Hope he can come to us as usual on Monday


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sigh. I woke up around 3 and just couldn't get back to sleep so I finally rolled outta bed at 3:45. It's almost full moon time. Maybe that's the problem. It's usually only a day or two before the full moon and a day or two after that disturbs my sleep

Now, if y'all are gonna pooh-pooh the full moon thing...don't. It's a fact that the full moon really can disturb sleep, but geez, if it's like this four days before is it also gonna be like this for four days after? And is it gonna be like this every time there's a full moon? That would be 8-9 days of poor sleep!

And now I'm gonna have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Blessed

I am off for what I hope will be a good peaceful sleep.  I feel bad that I think that I have been a difficult unkind person here.  I have spent a lot of time in tears today thinking over things I have done.  It is not a pleasant thing to go back an look at your words.  I gained a lot of insight but in the same moment I see the words as true.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I am off for what I hope will be a good peaceful sleep.  I feel bad that I think that I have been a difficult unkind person here.  I have spent a lot of time in tears today thinking over things I have done.  It is not a pleasant thing to go back an look at your words.  I gained a lot of insight but in the same moment I see the words as true.


oh blessed, you weren't unkind, you spoke your truth... don't get upset  to the point of tears over anything on here.. we are... in the sainted words of @Georgiagranny   Invisipeeps...


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> Just came back from a short walk in the park which has nearly turned into a skating arena.
> Lots of leaves everywhere which are sodden wet and turning slimy with all the rain lately.
> Anyway, yours truly had several episodes of slipping and sliding in various places, but I managed to stay upright, is that good, or what?
> So far, it's not the kind of autumn that I like, not the wonderful display of colour, just grey and bleak, so perhaps tomorrow I'll pad myself up with cushions and have another jaunt around the park, maybe the sun will appear.


not time yet for the real colour change.. that will come later in the month... .. very sunny here.. trees are changing to red.. and yellow 

Friend said they would pop in this morning.. but they're notorious for being flaky.. so if they're not here by lunchtime I must go out and post  an item  back to the Ebay seller  who sent me a dodgy electrical item...and I got my refund.. 

while I was making my morning tea.. I chopped  up a rapidly turning brown bunch of Bananas.. and froze them... too many in the bunch to throw away.. , but it's irritating to buy green Banans on Monday and find them already over-ripe by Thursday.. that can only mean they're keeping them in very cold conditions before putting them out  on the shelves


----------



## Trish

Blessed said:


> I am off for what I hope will be a good peaceful sleep.  I feel bad that I think that I have been a difficult unkind person here.  I have spent a lot of time in tears today thinking over things I have done.  It is not a pleasant thing to go back an look at your words.  I gained a lot of insight but in the same moment I see the words as true.



Personally, Blessed, I think don't beat yourself up about anything.  Sleep well, wake up and start afresh.  If the worse you ever do is be grumpy on a forum sometimes then, you probably deserve a gold sticky star for being pretty good at life and all it brings.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Personally, Blessed, I think don't beat yourself up about anything.  Sleep well, wake up and start afresh.  If the worse you ever do is be grumpy on a forum sometimes then, you probably deserve a gold sticky star for being pretty good at life and all it brings.


.. I said exactly that ^^^  totally.. agree..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> oh blessed, you weren't unkind, you spoke your truth... don't get upset  to the point of tears over anything on here.. we are... in the sainted words of @Georgiagranny   Invisipeeps...


Sainted? >Granny heads for mirror to straighten her halo<


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> Sainted? >Granny heads for mirror to straighten her halo<


Goodness @Georgiagranny!  You need to be upgraded from Member to Sainted Member now!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Goodness @Georgiagranny!  You need to be upgraded from Member to Sainted Member now!


no..no.. she's a Sainted Georgia Granny... ..and my very good friend...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Where the heck is @Matrix when you need him?


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> no..no.. she's a Sainted Georgia Granny... ..and my very good friend...


Even better


----------



## Blessed

I am just tired.  Truth be told I have needed a good cry, I have been dead in my soul I could not even cry, maybe this is good.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's still very early, but The Hovel is on the opposite side of the house and at ground level from DD/DSIL's upstairs bedroom. I could vacuum.

Our I could take a shower and blue my hair.

Or I could just sit on my como se llama and fiddle around on the laptop.

Suggestions?


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> not time yet for the real colour change.. that will come later in the month... .. very sunny here.. trees are changing to red.. and yellow
> 
> Friend said they would pop in this morning.. but they're notorious for being flaky.. so if they're not here by lunchtime I must go out and post  an item  back to the Ebay seller  who sent me a dodgy electrical item...and I got my refund..
> 
> while I was making my morning tea.. I chopped  up a rapidly turning brown bunch of Bananas.. and froze them... too many in the bunch to throw away.. , but it's irritating to buy green Banans on Monday and find them already over-ripe by Thursday.. that can only mean they're keeping them in very cold conditions before putting them out  on the shelves


Well, Holly, you could always take in a monkey as a lodger, I'm free.


----------



## timoc

Blessed said:


> I am just tired.  Truth be told I have needed a good cry, I have been dead in my soul I could not even cry, maybe this is good.


Just sent you a big hug, B, and I'll put out a bowl of ice cream for you, I'll eat it for you and then tell you how gorgeous it was.


----------



## timoc

Georgiagranny said:


> It's still very early, but The Hovel is on the opposite side of the house and at ground level from DD/DSIL's upstairs bedroom. I could vacuum.
> 
> Our I could take a shower and blue my hair.
> 
> Or I could just sit on my como se llama and fiddle around on the laptop.
> 
> Suggestions?


The Perry Como and his llama sounds good, GG.


----------



## Blessed

sitting on the front porch, in the dark, watching the cars go, wondering if i should just go lay down in the street. dont worry I wont do it. I am not trying to cause a problem for an child, My neighborhood is named for the school that is 4 homes away.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Made the bed, cleaned Maggiecat's litter box, showered, blued hair. Could vacuuming be next?


----------



## Sliverfox

Lovely, sunny 47 * will get into the 60s* today.
And here I sit.

I should make a list of  things I want / need today,, each day.
I see outdoor things that need  done,, guess I'll  tackle some after  rest of morning routine is done.

First off   wander out to get the mail.


----------



## Trila

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm feeling a bit ditsy this morning....I don't remember what/if I posted yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, not much happened yesterday. The only thing of note is that I got my flu shot. 

❄ I'm hoping
hoping to thaw out the chest freezer today. I was thinking about doing this just before I broke my wrist, so it's long over due and is full of ice.






 That's it for me.....


----------



## Remy

My stepfather's swivel chair broke and he had it hauled away. It's the only chair he had so he's been sitting on some folding chair for two weeks. Apparently he can't go to the furniture store by himself so today I'm going to take him

Total waste of my morning and I admit to resenting it. I know those furniture sales people are worse than sharks but he could go on his own.


----------



## Remy

Sliverfox said:


> Lovely, sunny 47 * will get into the 60s* today.
> And here I sit.
> 
> I should make a list of  things I want / need today,, each day.
> I see outdoor things that need  done,, guess I'll  tackle some after  rest of morning routine is done.
> 
> First off   wander out to get the mail.


I'd sure rather  be in your area of the world.


----------



## Aneeda72

senior chef said:


> Making tonight's dinner. Pork chops, potatoes Au Gratin and ham flavored green beans. That and watching older movies.


I thought about buying some pork chops, still thinking about it.  Don’t want to do any, well, rash.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> It's still very early, but The Hovel is on the opposite side of the house and at ground level from DD/DSIL's upstairs bedroom. I could vacuum.
> 
> Our I could take a shower and blue my hair.
> 
> Or I could just sit on my como se llama and fiddle around on the laptop.
> 
> Suggestions?


Blue your hair?  You mean electric blue?  I actually think shocking pink hair is the best.  Wakes you right up when you see a person with shocking pink hair, especially when that person is male.


----------



## Aneeda72

Remy said:


> My stepfather's swivel chair broke and he had it hauled away. It's the only chair he had so he's been sitting on some folding chair for two weeks. Apparently he can't go to the furniture store by himself so today I'm going to take him
> 
> Total waste of my morning and I admit to resenting it. I know those furniture sales people are worse than sharks but he could go on his own.


Doing some nice for someone is not a total waste of your morning.  Doing something nice for someone, even though you resent it, brings greater peace to the universe.  And when he dies you can at least tell yourself you brought comfort to him in his later years-a nice chair is a lifesaver.


----------



## Aneeda72

I feel like crap.  Might as well feed the dog and then attempt to walk if I ever feel up to it.  Ugh, just ugh.


----------



## Aneeda72

Let the dog out of her crate, she threw up on the carpet.  .  Put her out, she won’t eat, not unusual.  I already ate and did the dishes.  Put the towels in the washer.  Put the dog away after cleaning up after her.  Took the trash out.  Tried to walk.

Getting my steps on today will be a challenge .  Resting again.  Dang it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72  It won't turn any color but blue. I dunno why. Anyway, it's been not quite electric blue, but blue for a few years now. Without the blue, it would be white.

After DS brings my patio chairs, I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## katlupe

I have to go to my Lymphedema therapy appointment today. Sonny is picking me up in about an hour. Probably go out to eat since we will be in Binghamton (big city compared to where I live now, but my hometown actually). Then pick up some groceries because I am out of people food today instead of bunny food. I wish I could feel excitement or enthusiasm about going somewhere but I dread going anywhere.


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> I am off for what I hope will be a good peaceful sleep.  *I feel bad that I think that I have been a difficult unkind person here.  I have spent a lot of time in tears today thinking over things I have done.  It is not a pleasant thing to go back an look at your words.  I gained a lot of insight but in the same moment I see the words as true.*





Blessed said:


> *I am just tired.  Truth be told I have needed a good cry, I have been dead in my soul I could not even cry, maybe this is good.*





Blessed said:


> *sitting on the front porch, in the dark, watching the cars go, wondering if i should just go lay down in the street.* dont worry I wont do it. I am not trying to cause a problem for an child, My neighborhood is named for the school that is 4 homes away.


@Blessed From your post here, https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/grief-anxiety-fear-and-panic.75254/, I understand you've been feeling overwhelmed and having a difficult time lately. 

You're referring to the "Senior Dating" thread. When you say you see your words as true, but you know they were unkind. You also know there's a way to express your thoughts and feelings without being hurtful and unkind. Please don't beat yourself up about it. There's no need to throw yourself under a bus. You're a good person, and you always have another opportunity to be more thoughtful when expressing yourself.

I consider you a friend and hope that your feelings of grief and anxiety abate soon. I empathize because I know where you're coming from.



hollydolly said:


> oh blessed, *you weren't unkind, you spoke your truth*... don't get upset  to the point of tears over anything on here.. we are... in the sainted words of @Georgiagranny *  Invisipeeps... *


We may be "Invisipeeps" online, but our words are not. Even the unkind words you may see as "truth" that are deleted have been seen by others.  Just because they have been deleted from the page doesn't mean that they've been erased from the minds of those who have witnessed them. It's always prudent to choose your words carefully so you don't later regret them.

Bella


----------



## Alligatorob

Just did my second Rehab PT went well, the Therapist said I was already pretty much doing what he expected to be released. Only exception is I can't walk as fast as they would like without support, but I can walk without any support. Still mostly using the walker for safety, legs a little shaky. They'll try and put a plan together tomorrow, he was pretty sure I could be out soon. Then transferred to outpatient PT, living home will be better for sure. I am happy, the original forecast was 3 weeks here...

Oh, and no need for opioid painkillers since the morning after, Tylenol seems to be working fine. Though another one of those morphine shots would be fun, LOL

Not as easy to post on the forum from here as home.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Alligatorob said:


> ...living home will be better for sure. I am happy, the original forecast was 3 weeks here...


Absolutely better at home. You're doing a fine job in the recovery department! So are you going to enter the Boston Marathon or the Peachtree Road Race? Or both?


----------



## hollydolly

Right now I'm doing an electronic battle with the estranged husband... I got home today to find my  Video ring doorbell had stopped working, wouldn't let me sign in to the app, so I text him ( and believe me I don't want to be texting him).. and ask for the password and details.. he reads the text, and makes me wait 2 hours before replying.. then sends me the details. I log in with them.. but Ring.com  send a Verification code, and of course it;s gone to _his_ phone because the log in details are in HIS name .. and I get only 10 minutes to use the code, before they send another one.. but of course the O/h is ignoring my pleas to send the code to me within the given time..


----------



## hollydolly

Today I posted the parcel back to the Ebay seller who sent me the dodgy electronic item.. then picked up my meds from the Pharmacy, which is doing a  Covid walk-in.. I was going to have it done there and then, even tho' I have an appointment elsewhere for it next week.. but when I looked there was a huge queue, so I didn't wait..

Drove to the next town , nearest place for a car wash, only to find it was out of order.. next nearest town was 15 miles further north, so I drove there.. couldn't believe it when that  was out of order as well.. .. and a car was actually stuck inside with the brushes still jammed against the car.. I've never seen that before, they were pressing lots of  Giant button trying to get the brushes open..

.. so in essence I drove a round trip of  40 miles for nuttin'.. 

Anyway popped into Costco and got a really nice padded winter jacket DKNY.. in petrol Blue/green... .. ..cost about £55.. should last me quite a  few winters.. 

I already have a winter coat.. and a Wax jacket..  but I also have 3 coats that I've had for about 5 years so now they can go to be donated, there's plenty of wear left in them..


----------



## Knight

Returning parts bought for refrigerator ice dispenser repair. Once I had the new parts I was able to figure out why the original failed. A little super glue solved the issue. Already had super glue so cost to fix was $0.00.


----------



## Trila

timoc said:


> Just came back from a short walk in the park which has nearly turned into a skating arena.
> Lots of leaves everywhere which are sodden wet and turning slimy with all the rain lately.
> Anyway, yours truly had several episodes of slipping and sliding in various places, but I managed to stay upright, is that good, or what?
> So far, it's not the kind of autumn that I like, not the wonderful display of colour, just grey and bleak, so perhaps tomorrow I'll pad myself up with cushions and have another jaunt around the park, maybe the sun will appear.


For some reason, it seems like the colors are slow to arrive this year.  I haven't given up hope that they will still make an appearance. 

In the mean time, I'm loving my walks in this beautiful weather!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Today I posted the parcel back to the Ebay seller who sent me the dodgy electronic item.. then picked up my meds from the Pharmacy, which is doing a  Covid walk-in.. I was going to have it done there and then, even tho' I have an appointment elsewhere for it next week.. but when I looked there was a huge queue, so I didn't wait..
> 
> Drove to the next town , nearest place for a car wash, only to find it was out of order.. next nearest town was 15 miles further north, so I drove there.. couldn't believe it when that  was out of order as well.. .. and a car was actually stuck inside with the brushes still jammed against the car.. I've never seen that before, they were pressing lots of  Giant button trying to get the brushes open..
> 
> .. so in essence I drove a round trip of  40 miles for nuttin'..
> 
> Anyway popped into Costco and got a really nice padded winter jacket DKNY.. in petrol Blue/green... .. ..cost about £55.. should last me quite a  few winters..
> 
> I already have a winter coat.. and a Wax jacket..  but I also have 3 coats that I've had for about 5 years so now they can go to be donated, there's plenty of wear left in them..


I hope it was a nice day for a drive!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> Wish I could be there and take a walk with you.  Find a nice sit down for a cup of tea and a crumpet with butter and jam.  Have a great day!


Oooh!  Count me in!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> I am off for what I hope will be a good peaceful sleep.  I feel bad that I think that I have been a difficult unkind person here.  I have spent a lot of time in tears today thinking over things I have done.  It is not a pleasant thing to go back an look at your words.  I gained a lot of insight but in the same moment I see the words as true.




Good people see their mistakes, learn from them....and become better people.  You @Blessed are "good people"!  Hugs to you!


----------



## Sassycakes

Thank God my husband just went to the store. As soon as he left I shut off the TV. All morning he watched CNN and MSNBC. I heard enough crap about Politics so now I can have peace and quiet until he returns!


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> I am just tired.  Truth be told I have needed a good cry, I have been dead in my soul I could not even cry, maybe this is good.


Crying can be good so that you're not holding it in.  Are you done now?  Good!   It's time to be happy!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> I hope it was a nice day for a drive!


it is a beautiful sunny day...


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> It's still very early, but The Hovel is on the opposite side of the house and at ground level from DD/DSIL's upstairs bedroom. I could vacuum.
> 
> Our I could take a shower and blue my hair.
> 
> Or I could just sit on my como se llama and fiddle around on the laptop.
> 
> Suggestions?


Without a doubt: fiddle!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I feel like crap.  Might as well feed the dog and then attempt to walk if I ever feel up to it.  Ugh, just ugh.


What's wrong?


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> Just did my second Rehab PT went well, the Therapist said I was already pretty much doing what he expected to be released. Only exception is I can't walk as fast as they would like without support, but I can walk without any support. Still mostly using the walker for safety, legs a little shaky. They'll try and put a plan together tomorrow, he was pretty sure I could be out soon. Then transferred to outpatient PT, living home will be better for sure. I am happy, the original forecast was 3 weeks here...
> 
> Oh, and no need for opioid painkillers since the morning after, Tylenol seems to be working fine. Though another one of those morphine shots would be fun, LOL
> 
> Not as easy to post on the forum from here as home.


Thanks for the update....glad you are doing well!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> What's wrong?


The UTI  -whine


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> The UTI  -whine


Oh....sorry to hear that! Do you have antibiotics? I guess you know all about what you need to do, etc.  Would a hug help?


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> Oh....sorry to hear that! Do you have antibiotics? I guess you know all about what you need to do, etc.  Would a hug help?


Yup got antibiotics.  Why yes, a hug would help.  Everyone needs all the hugs they can get in todays world.  I’ve been medically challenged since July-it is really getting frustrating.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup got antibiotics.  Why yes, a hug would help.  Everyone needs all the hugs they can get in todays world.  I’ve been medically challenged since July-it is really getting frustrating.


Boy!  You and I sure are on the same page!  We're like twinsies!
My year started with COVID. Next was the frozen shoulder, over lapped with the broken wrist.  I think I've had my fair share of grief for this year...how about you?!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Alligatorob said:


> Still aliveView attachment 242841


OMGoodness Rob!! What did I miss?!!  I'll keep you in prayer my friend.


----------



## Alligatorob

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMGoodness Rob!! What did I miss?!! I'll keep you in prayer my friend.


Knee surgery, nothing major, just painful.  Thanks!


----------



## AnnieA

Planting lettuce plants and carrot seed.  Got broccoli and cabbage plants in the ground a couple of days ago.


----------



## Pinky

@Alligatorob 

You are doing exceptionally well, considering you had both knees done! A friend of mine in Australia, had
one knee done, and experienced a lot of pain for a long time.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DS/DSIL were here and brought back my repaired patio chairs. 

They "invented" a new twist on cabbage rolls. They diced up a few jalapeños and made the sauce half enchilada sauce and half marinara. I usually don't eat much, but after the first one, I decided I really needed more so heated up half of another one. I'm full. Don't need to be a piggy. The other one and a half will be tomorrow's lunch.

With leftovers from this week, I now have red beans & rice with sausage, Mexican potato soup, cornbread, 1 1/2 cabbage rolls. 

The weather has been chilly. I want to heat all of it up and eat the whole works.

Time for another nap.


----------



## NorthernLight

I got a notification saying my email inbox is getting full. I've been deleting old emails. It's very time consuming, because the email program doesn't let me select and delete multiple emails. I have to delete each one individually, and each takes 10-15 seconds.

I decide to delete all the oldest invoices and receipts that I no longer need to keep in case I get audited by income tax. Instead of sending my clients the invoices and receipts in an attachment, I sent a link to where they were stored by a file management service.  The file management company was taken over by another company, and my files no longer exist. I'll just have to hope I don't get audited.

Ironic, because I was honest and kept track of every penny.


----------



## Jules

The weather has been exceptionally great for October.  Went for a drive yesterday and ended up in a small town that was nicely decorated for Halloween and autumn.  Browsed in a few stores and was even able to drag DH into an antique store.

Also for last night’s walk, we were extra cautious.  A momma bear and her two cubs were spotted on video camera the night before.


----------



## Remy

Well, my stepfather purchased a couch. It won't be delivered until Tuesday which might be better. I can be over there. They said they will call with a 2 hour window. So he has 4 more days with a folding chair.

There was an estate sale sign for up the road. Didn't hold much hope. Went anyway. Holiday stuff like crazy. There was an estate sale couple running it. I felt bad for the sellers because I went again in the afternoon and many things were still wrapped in boxes when there was room on the tables for things. I spent 15 dollars in the morning and 4 dollars this afternoon. 

Lovely home. Sale was already pending. Always kind of sad.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Do any of y'all still get catalogs in the snail mail? I got one from Signals today, and I'm in heaven! I probably won't order anything from it, but it's a whole lot more fun to look through than looking online. There's just something about holding it in my hands and turning the pages...

Something like the difference between reading a real book and reading one on a Kindle?


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup got antibiotics.  Why yes, a hug would help.  Everyone needs all the hugs they can get in todays world.  I’ve been medically challenged since July-it is really getting frustrating.


Thanks for all the hugs


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks for all the hugs


Don't want you to run short so here's another one


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Do any of y'all still get catalogs in the snail mail? I got one from Signals today, and I'm in heaven! I probably won't order anything from it, but it's a whole lot more fun to look through than looking online. There's just something about holding it in my hands and turning the pages...
> 
> Something like the difference between reading a real book and reading one on a Kindle?


no , I used to love store catalogues but they no longer do them now.. all gone.. now due to the availability of stuff on the internet. .. which is sad really..

I do get regular small catalogues from companies I buy ladies clothing from online , but they're only about 20 pages long.. like this company for example.. 

https://www.baukjen.com/


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  The small catalogs are the kind I mean. They're about 9"x11" or so. Signals is online www.signals.com. I just like looking at the "real" thing. There's a sweatshirt that I'm gonna point out to DD...says "It's weird being the same age as old people"


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  The small catalogs are the kind I mean. They're about 9"x11" or so. Signals is online www.signals.com. I just like looking at the "real" thing. There's a sweatshirt that I'm gonna point out to DD...says "It's weird being the same age as old people"


You can buy that shirt on Amazon


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  The small catalogs are the kind I mean. They're about 9"x11" or so. Signals is online www.signals.com. I just like looking at the "real" thing. There's a sweatshirt that I'm gonna point out to DD...says "It's weird being the same age as old people"


yes that's it exactly..little small catalogues.... jeez I wish we had Signal. I just saw a Sweatshirt there with ''I read books and I know things'' logo.. and on Amazon uk, it's almost double Signals' price..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly...you won't believe it, but I saw that "I read books" shirt and thought it was something that would suit..._you_!

@Aneeda, it's a heckuva lot cheaper on Amazon!


----------



## hollydolly

..you could have this one while you're at it @Georgiagranny 







 available on Amazon.. among others..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly...you won't believe it, but I saw that "I read books" shirt and thought it was something that would suit..._you_!
> 
> @Aneeda, it's a heckuva lot cheaper on Amazon!


well I would buy it.. but not at double the firkin price.. lol..... and with that I'm off to bed, got company coming in the morning.. sleep well folks..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm outta here, too. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Purwell

Fourth Covid jab today, has been delayed because of my chemo. Might possibly get flu jab at same time.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Morning hasn't broken yet. Well. It has for me. I'm off to bake stuff. When I'm done baking stuff, I'll bake more stuff, ad infinitum.


----------



## -Oy-

At the moment I'm sat here on my computer, staring out of the window at grey rainy day with a forecast that it will get worse. Mrs Oy needs wool and some eyes for a Heilan' Coo she's crocheting so I suspect it'll be big coats on and a trip into town at some point. Probably end up sat in a Coffee Shop grumbling. I'm good at that


----------



## hollydolly

glorious sunny morning... Got a friend coming round in a few minutes, whose going to help me with some household repairs while they're here.. 

 rain forecast for later... 66 F


----------



## moviequeen1

when I went on my early walk around 6:45,half way down my street it was light drizzle temp was 54
 Today at noon, I'll be at my friend's Marcia&Dave's house,{2 blocks away} with their neighbor, Jenny who lives 3 houses away.{ I know her she's a church member} She'll be taking family dog,Tage outside their back door to their fenced in backyard,let him do his business,run off some energy. I can't take Tage down the 3 stairs, because there is no railing. When she comes back ,I'll give him a treat,put him in the crate with his toys
Marcia&Dave, son, Alexie are driving this morning to a family wedding this weekend in CT. Older son, Dave,Jr who is working can't go but will be staying at the house. He  was the owner of Tage's uncle 'Aker'{pharoh hound}
I came over to the house yesterday morning,so Marcia could show me how to open&close the crate,Tage was so excited to see me, tail wagging.I sat on the sofa,he put one of his toys on my lap,next thing I know he's on the sofa next to me, licking my ear-priceless
The rest of my day reading NYT,my book,if not raining may go for another walk


----------



## Jackie23

I will be doing laundry today.  The neighbor that leases my land is baling hay....keeps the bugs and dust and my allergies stirred up.  We need rain here, it seems we are suffering the extremes in bad weather more than usual.


----------



## Trila

I did get the freezer done yesterday. While it was empty, Dio moved it out and cleaned behind it. What a job!!! I'm so glad that it's finally done!

Afterwords, I made an awesome lunch. I wanted to use up a can of refried beans that has been on my shelf since....well, forever. And I had some natcho cheese left over from the roller rink. So I mixed them , and added a can of tomatoes and a tub of sour cream. I served it with natcho chips. It was so good that we almost finished the whole thing!

After such a big lunch, I figured that we wouldn't be very hungry for dinner. I simmered some chicken that I wanted for another recipe, thinking that we could just pick at it a bit. I took a big bowl of leftover green bean casserole out of the freezer, and I made some jello for dessert. Would you believe that we finished every last bite?!!! Even the jello! The only thing left over was a big pile of dirty dishes! 

I'm not sure how today will go, but the tentative plan is to clean all of the floors (that's another job that I have not been able to do!), then Dio wants to wash linens.

The rest of my time is filled in with PT, PT, and more PT!!!!  Shoulder, wrist, repeat!  (sigh)


----------



## charry

ive just come back from a drive to a Farm\farm shop \cafe and lots of animals and gardens ..
its lovely ...its all wheelchair friendly and all the disabled people and children , work there and help and volunteer
its called MADE WELL....... so lovely ......hubby loved it...we will go back again ..


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> ive just come back from a drive to a Farm\farm shop \cafe and lots of animals and gardens ..
> its lovely ...its all wheelchair friendly and all the disabled people and children , work there and help and volunteer
> its called MADE WELL....... so lovely ......hubby loved it...we will go back again ..


yes I love the farm shops around here too, I go  to them on a regular basis. Buy food from there.. often have a coffee in the Farm shop cafe, which has a big patio outside for sitting and taking tea in the sunshine, and looking out at all the animals including Llamas and Donkeys.. as well as sheep pygmy goats and cattle.. I've posted a few photos of them on here in the past.. they also do beautiful seasonal settings ..halloween, Christmas et al..


----------



## hollydolly

Look what I got from my visitor this morning ?




how lovely is that ?.. a thank you card and roses.. from my friend  

My friend left a little while ago, ... it's now racing towards 3pm.. the sun is still shining, despite the forecast for rain earlier.. but the wind is getting up quite strongly now and the tree next to my window where I sit at my computer is bending in the wind..

I was going to go out but an Item I've been waiting  to be delvered for 2 days is supposed to be coming today.. altho' I did have to message the seller and ask where my item was because the Hermes site has been saying it's on it's way for 3 days.. and no sign of it, so hopefully it will arrive today.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Do any of y'all still get catalogs in the snail mail? I got one from Signals today, and I'm in heaven! I probably won't order anything from it, but it's a whole lot more fun to look through than looking online. There's just something about holding it in my hands and turning the pages...
> 
> Something like the difference between reading a real book and reading one on a Kindle?


I still get tons of gardening catalogs.  Each of them have the same things in them, and yet I go through each of them!


----------



## Trila

Jackie23 said:


> I will be doing laundry today.  The neighbor that leases my land is baling hay....keeps the bugs and dust and my allergies stirred up.  We need rain here, it seems we are suffering the extremes in bad weather more than usual.


Same here.


----------



## Alligatorob

Third Rehab physical therapy this morning.  I am being discharged to outpatient physical therapy tomorrow, I get to go home!!

I got mobile faster than expected, and have less pain than expected, but it will still be a long slow process. Doctor ordered 12 weeks of outpatient PT starting Monday.  

Not real mobile, I mostly use a walker, can walk without it but too shaky to feel comfortable.  Physical therapist has me walking without the walker, but only when he was there.  He also let me walk for a while with a cane.   Climbed about 10 steps today, they hurt and took a lot of support, but I can climb up and down stairs, if I have to, I do not have to at home.

Had a bit of a pain relapse last night, had to take an oxycodone, first in a few days.  Probably my fault, I did too much exercise with the legs yesterday, 2 rounds of PT and then walked, very slowly, for about 45 min, too much I think.  The physical therapist warned me to slow down, I will don't want that again.  Fine now, managing pain with Tylenol  today.  Sure be nice to make an escape from here.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Alligatorob said:


> Third Rehab physical therapy this morning.  I am being discharged to outpatient physical therapy tomorrow, I get to go home!!
> 
> I got mobile faster than expected, and have less pain than expected, but it will still be a long slow process. Doctor ordered 12 weeks of outpatient PT starting Monday.
> 
> Not real mobile, I mostly use a walker, can walk without it but too shaky to feel comfortable.  Physical therapist has me walking without the walker, but only when he was there.  He also let me walk for a while with a cane.   Climbed about 10 steps today, they hurt and took a lot of support, but I can climb up and down stairs, if I have to, I do not have to at home.
> 
> Had a bit of a pain relapse last night, had to take an oxycodone, first in a few days.  Probably my fault, I did too much exercise with the legs yesterday, 2 rounds of PT and then walked, very slowly, for about 45 min, too much I think.  The physical therapist warned me to slow down, I will don't want that again.  Fine now, managing pain with Tylenol  today.  Sure be nice to make an escape from here.


has to feel good Rob to be going home tomorrow, best wishes of course on your successful continued healing up


----------



## oldaunt

Got my acre lawn mowed for the last time, then removed the small AC unit from the bedroom window. Now I'm working on making the edge binding for the last 2 quilts I hand quilted over last winter.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home from today's Beat-the-Clock Sh!t Show. OMG...there have been days and then there have been days. Today was one of them  

Everydamnbody wanted a piece of me, and there's only just so much of me to go around. KWIM? I left written notes for our Flower Girl and gave her my phone number so she can text or call if she has problems.

I'm tired. And I'm gonna go back again tomorrow for more?????


----------



## Pecos

I am waiting to get my flu shot. I had forgotten how much paperwork was involved and how long the wait was the last time. Fortunately the waiting room is fairly empty.


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> Third Rehab physical therapy this morning.  I am being discharged to outpatient physical therapy tomorrow, I get to go home!!
> 
> I got mobile faster than expected, and have less pain than expected, but it will still be a long slow process. Doctor ordered 12 weeks of outpatient PT starting Monday.
> 
> Not real mobile, I mostly use a walker, can walk without it but too shaky to feel comfortable.  Physical therapist has me walking without the walker, but only when he was there.  He also let me walk for a while with a cane.   Climbed about 10 steps today, they hurt and took a lot of support, but I can climb up and down stairs, if I have to, I do not have to at home.
> 
> Had a bit of a pain relapse last night, had to take an oxycodone, first in a few days.  Probably my fault, I did too much exercise with the legs yesterday, 2 rounds of PT and then walked, very slowly, for about 45 min, too much I think.  The physical therapist warned me to slow down, I will don't want that again.  Fine now, managing pain with Tylenol  today.  Sure be nice to make an escape from here.








 for you!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home from today's Beat-the-Clock Sh!t Show. OMG...there have been days and then there have been days. Today was one of them
> 
> Everydamnbody wanted a piece of me, and there's only just so much of me to go around. KWIM? I left written notes for our Flower Girl and gave her my phone number so she can text or call if she has problems.
> 
> I'm tired. And I'm gonna go back again tomorrow for more?????


how the actual Heck are you doing so much in your 80's... woman, if you're not going to lie down and and retire.. and why should you?...  rest up a little bit at least... *shesh*


----------



## Trila

Pecos said:


> I am waiting to get my flu shot. I had forgotten how much paperwork was involved and how long the wait was the last time. Fortunately the waiting room is fairly empty.


I'm surprised!  I have almost no paperwork at all!  Just my name, my Dr's name, and what kind of insurance do I have....sign here.  That's it.  And I waited less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Owlivia

The weather is cool, overcast, and blustery - just as I like it. My hair got caught in the car door twice, ouch, as it was blowing briskly.

Made the rounds to the diy store for returns and purchases, $ Tree, Marshall's, Goodwill, Walmart and dropped mail off at the post office.  Had two more stops to make, but to tired and in pain to keep going.

I guess the winning lottery will go to someone else tonight, since I did not buy tickets.


----------



## Packerjohn

I hung 7 paintings or photos on the wall.  The last place I rented was so bad that my paintings all just stayed in a dark closet.  Now, this place is more "my speed" so I am staying and up go the paintings.  Living in the old place I only met 2 people in 10 months.  Here I already know several; including the nice chatty couple across the hall from me.  On November 18 we are having a "Fall Super." Bring your own drinks and the charge is $5 CND.  Now, tell me, where can you go and have a great evening with nice folks for $5?  Nice thing is if you have "too many freshments" you don't have to drive anywhere and have your car impounded by the police.  However, you should stay sober enough to remember which floor you are on.  Here we have 10 choices.  I think it's gonna be a FUN night with a lot of single/widowed ladies there.


----------



## Pecos

Alligatorob said:


> Third Rehab physical therapy this morning.  I am being discharged to outpatient physical therapy tomorrow, I get to go home!!
> 
> I got mobile faster than expected, and have less pain than expected, but it will still be a long slow process. Doctor ordered 12 weeks of outpatient PT starting Monday.
> 
> Not real mobile, I mostly use a walker, can walk without it but too shaky to feel comfortable.  Physical therapist has me walking without the walker, but only when he was there.  He also let me walk for a while with a cane.   Climbed about 10 steps today, they hurt and took a lot of support, but I can climb up and down stairs, if I have to, I do not have to at home.
> 
> Had a bit of a pain relapse last night, had to take an oxycodone, first in a few days.  Probably my fault, I did too much exercise with the legs yesterday, 2 rounds of PT and then walked, very slowly, for about 45 min, too much I think.  The physical therapist warned me to slow down, I will don't want that again.  Fine now, managing pain with Tylenol  today.  Sure be nice to make an escape from here.


I am glad to hear that you are progressing after a significant surgery. Hang in there.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I'm resting. Solitaire on the laptop. "Relaxing" murder shows on TV. Gonna go sit outside in the sunshine for a few. 

Flower Girl has an 8-hour shift in the floral department tomorrow so no extra help. Supervisor will be there, though, thank all that is holy. Maybe I can catch up with the baking and packaging tomorrow.

For some reason, we sell Italian bread and garlic bread by the cr@pton on Saturdays. Got plenty of Italian bread and will bake more in the morning. However...we have no garlic spread to make garlic bread. The customer complaints will wake the dead Saturday afternoon and evening. Yanno...because people really don't know how to make their own garlic bread

Sunday? I work alone. Doncha just hate it when you see grown women crying?

We get a truck from the main bakery in Louisville on Saturday night. Guess who gets to unload the bakery department pallet and search for the things we've ordered and can't do without? 

It could be worse. They could expect me to use the fork lift to get the pallet from the store freezer to the bakery, but they don't. I only have to ask, and one of the fork lift operators zips it right on over to me. ("Here ya go, Gramma! Lemmeno if you need anything else.") Being old and looking like a 98 lb weakling has benefits


----------



## Sliverfox

Thought  we might of to Eire  today,,nope,,only has  far as the John Deere dealer for  parts.
He found the best  price for motor oil for his diesels  at Walmart.

I found some cheap roller shades  for the upstairs window while there.
Waiting  for hubby to quit his  running about.


----------



## C50

I noticed some moisture under my kitchen sink, just figured it was a leaky line that probably needed retightened.  Got under there and discovered a misplaced gasket where the drain attaches to the sink.  This is still original from 1988 when I had the house built.  I guess the plumber was too lazy to do it correctly so just filled in the gap with caulk and called it good. lol.  And he was right for 34 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

an update from my previous post
 When my friend,church member, Jenny&I walked into Marcia&Dave's house{I have a key} Tage was in his crate,so happy to see us, tail wagging,he barked at her briefly. When I let him out ,he put his paws on my waist,I bent down he licked my nose was ready to go outside. I joined Jenny a min later, holding onto the wall going down 3 stairs. We let him loose in the fenced backyard{leash still on him,per instructions} he was running around really fast as Jenny said'like a greyhound'  I brought him back upstairs{was easier} gave him a treat,then put him back in his crate with his toys. As we were about to leave, he starting whining, told him'be a good boy'


----------



## Don M.

My riding mower has been moving slow, going forward, the last couple of times I mowed,  I was concerned that the hydro transmission might be going bad....that could easily cost over $1000 to fix/replace.  A few days ago, I pulled the deck, and crawled under it to see if it was anything obvious.  One of the belt pulleys seemed to have little "wobble", so I bought all 3 pulleys and a new drive belt, on EBAY.  The parts all arrived yesterday, and I spent about 4 hours today replacing everything.  It now runs like new....I ran it around the yard for about 1/2 hour and it looks like I may get a few more years use out of it.


----------



## Jules

Boring house stuff, grocery shopping and three walks.  Why do things tend to happen on a holiday weekend when no one is available.  Right after 5, DH went to close the garage door.  Clang, bang, crunch and grind.  It’s at a slight angle.  He managed to open in manually and get the car out so at least we have that.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh, goody. It's morning and I get to bop on over to Kroger and be an active member of the cast of the Sh!t Show


----------



## -Oy-

I'll not be doing much today. A while ago I fell badly whilst photographing a wedding and, amongst other things, hurt my back. It took a few weeks to settle down. I slipped on a wet, leafy floor in Lancaster yesterday and stuck my arm out in reflex to balance. My foot only slid about 3in lol. Can hardly walk today so it's the old Ibuprofen and Paracetamol piggyback shuffle time.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm joining @-Oy-  today... I;ve woken up and hardly able to move because of the dreaded lower back pain. It's quite a time since it was as bad as this.. I could barely get out of bed  and it took me about 15 minutes to get dressed, yelping all the time with the agony of it.

I managed to get downstairs, and get a heat pad.. and take some meds.. but I have no idea what's caused this, it's super painful. I felt it coming on yesterday, but I  didn't expect it to turn into a full blown crawl on your knees because the back won't support me ..type of agonising show.. so all I can do is allow the heat  and Painkillers to do their work..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm joining @-Oy-  today... I;ve woken up and hardly able to move because of the dreaded lower back pain. It's quite a time since it was as bad as this.. I could barely get out of bed  and it took me about 15 minutes to get dressed, yelping all the time with the agony of it.
> 
> I managed to get downstairs, and get a heat pad.. and take some meds.. but I have no idea what's caused this, it's super painful. I felt it coming on yesterday, but I  didn't expect it to turn into a full blown crawl on your knees because the back won't support me ..type of agonising show.. so all I can do is allow the heat  and Painkillers to do their work..


Run a bath Holly, as hot as you can comfortably tolerate, and let the water run deep too but not so deep that the water slops over when you get in. The heat from the water, like the pad, is therapeutic and being deep, the buoyancy is also a therapy. Once out of the tub and dried, get that heat pad back on then rest laying on your back.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am hoping to walk across the street to the parks. There is supposed to be another Saturday of vendors set up out there until noon. I will see what they are doing and selling. Last week they had music playing so maybe again today. I haven't been walking much the last couple of weeks due to other circumstances. Want to do it if I can today.


----------



## Trila

Coffee and a quick breakfast for me then I'm off to the roller rink!






That's it for now...

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Alligatorob

Going home!!  Early release from rehab.  Now for the long slow part, but it will be nice to move on.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Coffee and a quick breakfast for me then I'm off to the roller rink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now...
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Mind that wrist.. and have a great time


----------



## MickaC

Packerjohn said:


> I hung 7 paintings or photos on the wall.  The last place I rented was so bad that my paintings all just stayed in a dark closet.  Now, this place is more "my speed" so I am staying and up go the paintings.  Living in the old place I only met 2 people in 10 months.  Here I already know several; including the nice chatty couple across the hall from me.  On November 18 we are having a "Fall Super." Bring your own drinks and the charge is $5 CND.  Now, tell me, where can you go and have a great evening with nice folks for $5?  Nice thing is if you have "too many freshments" you don't have to drive anywhere and have your car impounded by the police.  However, you should stay sober enough to remember which floor you are on.  Here we have 10 choices.  I think it's gonna be a FUN night with a lot of single/widowed ladies there.


I’m so happy for you, Packerjohn…..looks and sounds like you have a wonderful home now, with a lot of nice neighbours…ENJOY.
I think I mentioned this before…..I live about 2 1/2 hours southwest of you.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Mind that wrist.. and have a great time


Ummm....can you make up your mind?  I don't know how to do both!!! 



|
​





 Everyone​



hollydolly said:


> Mind that wrist.. and have a great time


Ummm....can you make up your mind?  I don't know how to do both!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!  Have a good day!


----------



## Pappy

Having a couple of tires replaced on golf cart. Fellow said he would be here today. Beautiful walk this morning around the park. Was 66 degrees and good clean air for a change. No humidity. Today is college football day and will indulge in a couple of games.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm so disappointed. It's a beautiful crisp sunny morning..  and I was going out to the shooting range today, but my back went into spam this morning, and I could barely stand up, much less walk, excruciating pain...... so I've had to cancel . 

Instead I had to take painkillers and heat treatment for my back, and just sit here and let it take it's course.. how annoying..


----------



## charry

beautiful sunny warm day here today .....

we wont go out as its always so busy the weekends , 

ive had my grocery delivery , , and i had a short 20 min walk up my lane
 ...
pushed hubby in his wheelchair around the back garden as it so huge ,.....first time hes been all around the gardens .....it was nice , then we  sat and watched the  birds eating their lunch 

now im doing housework while he naps .....


----------



## David777

Some time after 9am will drive up to San Francisco for the fourth time in recent weeks.  Today is the main air show event for the military's annual Fleet Week event of their Pacific fleet.  Huge crowds on the city's north shore.  Yesterday several huge ships came into the bay.  Spread out over Marina Green will be a bunch of military folk in uniform and equipment swarming with crowds and festivities.

Mid September thru October are always major public activities in this region. Three weeks ago went to the Doobie Brothers concert. Last weekend was the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival. Next weekend is an Oktoberfest a short few blocks away.  Then will be The Who Tour rock concert.  A nephew had a wedding a weeks ago, and my own 74th birthday is before Halloween.  Too much fun for an old guy. 

https://fleetweeksf.org/air-show-schedules/

_Saturday, October 8, 2022_
_(Air Show) Performers and times are subject to change
National Anthem(s) - Flag Jumps     12:35
US Navy Parachute Team     12:41
United Airlines     12:49
USCG C-27/MH-65 Demo     13:01
F-1 - Break     13:11
Ace Maker - T-33 x 2     13:13
C-17 Demo     13:26
Patriot Jet Team     13:36
F-2 - Break     14:02
P-3 / P-8 Demo     14:04
F-35 Demo     14:14
F-35 x 2 / T-2 - Legacy Flt     14:34
F-3- Break     14:44
United Airlines     14:46
F-4 - Break     14:58
Blue Angels - Fat Albert     15:00
Blue Angels Team 1 - 6     15:15_


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> I'm so disappointed. It's a beautiful crisp sunny morning..  and I was going out to the shooting range today, but my back went into spam this morning, and I could barely stand up, much less walk, excruciating pain...... so I've had to cancel .
> 
> Instead I had to take painkillers and heat treatment for my back, and just sit here and let it take it's course.. how annoying..


Sorry to hear about your back Hollydolly.  Hope you get it sorted out soon.  What sort of shooting do you do?  Clay pigeon, rifle ?
One of my nieces was an international  clay pigeon shot.  I don't know if she still competes.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Sorry to hear about your back Hollydolly.  Hope you get it sorted out soon.  What sort of shooting do you do?  Clay pigeon, rifle ?
> One of my nieces was an international  clay pigeon shot.  I don't know if she still competes.


Target shooting .. small bore, .22 and air pistols only...   we have a clay pigeon range very close to me , but I've never been interested in Clay pigeon shooting tbh...


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> Why do things tend to happen on a holiday weekend when no one is available.


Yes, this is one reason I hate holidays!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ack! @hollydolly! That's no fun at all. I used to get spasms in my back often. Hasn't happened to me in a long time...knock wood! Maybe the lifting and carrying things has strengthened it. I dunno. Just grateful that it hasn't happened for a couple of years.

Supervisor had to rush home and take his mother to ER. Don't know why and didn't ask. He's off tomorrow so I probably won't know anything before Monday.

At least today wasn't a repeat of yesterday's Sh!t Show, even with supervisor having to leave early.

Before I left the store, I bought a huge pot of mums. It has rust, purple and yellow buds that I hope don't open for another week or more.

And now I'm gonna eat leftover red beans and rice with cornbread. Then I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Packerjohn

MickaC said:


> I’m so happy for you, Packerjohn…..looks and sounds like you have a wonderful home now, with a lot of nice neighbours…ENJOY.
> I think I mentioned this before…..I live about 2 1/2 hours southwest of you.


I have always said if you don't like the place where you live, then move.  No use sitting around getting old and just complaining and complaining until everyone who knows you starts to avoid you.  I didn't like the old place where I came from so I moved.  Now, as they say, "I'm a happy camper."


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, this is one reason I hate holidays!


Called the pharmacy again to check and see if the doc sent in my medicine for nausea.  The doctor says don't call me, call the pharmacy and they will send the request.  I have done that twice, guess who I am going to call next.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I wish somebody would invent a bed that makes itself. While they're at it, they could invent one that also changes its own linens.


----------



## dobielvr

Packerjohn said:


> I hung 7 paintings or photos on the wall.  The last place I rented was so bad that my paintings all just stayed in a dark closet.  Now, this place is more "my speed" so I am staying and up go the paintings.  Living in the old place I only met 2 people in 10 months.  Here I already know several; including the nice chatty couple across the hall from me.  On November 18 we are having a "Fall Super." Bring your own drinks and the charge is $5 CND.  Now, tell me, where can you go and have a great evening with nice folks for $5?  Nice thing is if you have "too many freshments" you don't have to drive anywhere and have your car impounded by the police.  However, you should stay sober enough to remember which floor you are on.  Here we have 10 choices.  I think it's gonna be a FUN night with a lot of single/widowed ladies there.


What a great looking group of people!
Have fun.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Morning hasn't even broken, yet here I am all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. Sort of.

It's blasted cold this morning. 45F is C O L D!

@hollydolly Is your back better today so that you can go out and play?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Morning hasn't even broken, yet here I am all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. Sort of.
> 
> It's blasted cold this morning. 45F is C O L D!
> 
> @hollydolly *Is your back better today so that you can go out and play?*


NO unfortunately not... still really painful.  having to use a cane to keep me upright.. ..I'm really irritated, because today is yet another gloriously sunny day


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sorry to read that you're still having problems. Hope you get sorted out and can take advantage of the good weather while it lasts.
The weather has changed here and today it's cold and very windy.  At least it's still dry.  Not sure what to do today, although there's plenty to be done. 
I'm cooking a slow roast stuffed breast of mutton for dinner.  Possibly spiced chard and potatoes to accompany it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a sunny 35  & windy!

Have no idea what we are  going to do today.
Couple  craft shows in the  area we could go to.
OR we can pick apples.

Which means I get  to ride in the backhoe bucket reach the apples.


----------



## kenfrombaltimore

Good cool crisp day to day some walking and then watch the Ravens play tonight.


----------



## rhett48

It's been cool here for a while already, so motorcycling season is all but over. I'll probably take the ORV out into the surrounding hills where the maples are doing their color thing. They're always a few weeks ahead of the oaks on my property. Between the two species, along with sassafras and sumac along the roadsides, color season lasts a month here.

Always on the agenda is a few mile hike with my pooch. Living in the woods suits me well, a two legged partner would add to the picture.


----------



## charry

Sunday is My Busy Day ....
Its what we call hubbys Spa Day.......Nails, hair, shower, etc etc.....A pamper day,
then bed changing and washing and dusting and hoovering 

phewwww im worn out just typing this....LOL


----------



## Alligatorob

Made it home yesterday, that felt good.  Wish I could say I was feeling a lot better, I'm not, but no worse.  I know it will be a while.  I can hobble about some with a walker or cane.  Actually can walk without, but it does not feel safe.  Slow walk, small steps.  Evidence I got home, looking a bit shaggy I think, but home.


----------



## Jackie23

....I have some plants in pots that I'm going to be moving to flower beds today then more movies later...quiet day, that I like.


----------



## charry

Alligatorob said:


> Made it home yesterday, that felt good.  Wish I could say I was feeling a lot better, I'm not, but no worse.  I know it will be a while.  I can hobble about some with a walker or cane.  Actually can walk without, but it does feel safe.  Slow walk, small steps.  Evidence I got home, looking a bit shaggy I think, but home.




well done alli.....if you lived closer you could of had hubbys zimmer frame 
get well soon .....and take it easy....


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm joining @-Oy-  today... I;ve woken up and hardly able to move because of the dreaded lower back pain. It's quite a time since it was as bad as this.. I could barely get out of bed  and it took me about 15 minutes to get dressed, yelping all the time with the agony of it.
> 
> I managed to get downstairs, and get a heat pad.. and take some meds.. but I have no idea what's caused this, it's super painful. I felt it coming on yesterday, but I  didn't expect it to turn into a full blown crawl on your knees because the back won't support me ..type of agonising show.. so all I can do is allow the heat  and Painkillers to do their work..


are you taking codeine holly ?


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> I'm so disappointed. It's a beautiful crisp sunny morning..  and I was going out to the shooting range today, but my back went into spam this morning, and I could barely stand up, much less walk, excruciating pain...... so I've had to cancel .
> 
> Instead I had to take painkillers and heat treatment for my back, and just sit here and let it take it's course.. how annoying..


do you own guns holly ?


----------



## jujube

Today, I'm resting up. Yesterday was a trip to Legoland with the two demons and I did what I've been saying I'd never do again: ride a Rollercoaster.  In fact, I rode the old wooden one three times in a row without getting off.  Then I rode a steel coaster with the 6-year-old.  

What a thrill!  I can't do the big thrillers anymore because of the loop-de-loops putting too many G's on the retinas, but I had forgotten the fun of the old wooden ones and the less "thrilling" steel coasters.

Today, I'm riding out the aftermath with my feet up in the lounge chair. Next week, we're doing it again as our year passes are about to run out.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Made it home yesterday, that felt good.  Wish I could say I was feeling a lot better, I'm not, but no worse.  I know it will be a while.  I can hobble about some with a walker or cane.  Actually can walk without, but it does feel safe.  Slow walk, small steps.  Evidence I got home, looking a bit shaggy I think, but home.


You are doing amazing, considering you had both knees done at the same time.
Are you using a cold therapy machine.
Keep up the fantastic work !!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> do you own guns holly ?


yes..


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> are you taking codeine holly ?


No I can't take codeine Charry, or Ibuprofen, or Aspirin.. I have stage 3 Kidney disease..  but I am taking Methocarbamol.. and that's helping


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> yes..


My grandson has just got his police licence ,for guns  
not really sure it’s a good idea really to have guns !!


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> My grandson has just got his police licence ,for guns
> not really sure it’s a good idea really to have guns !!


we live in the countryside... my husband used to shoot game, and we both shoot at the Rifle Range.. we have licences issued by the Police..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, I have stage 3 CKD and I have had the occasional bout of gout.  My GP said that even with CKD it was OK to take ibuprofin on a one-off or short term basis.   If I needed longer term medication, then they would prescribe an alternative.  However, I only take ibuprofin, or any other drug if really necessary.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, I have stage 3 CKD and I have had the occasional bout of gout.  My GP said that even with CKD it was OK to take ibuprofin on a one-off or short term basis.   If I needed longer term medication, then they would prescribe an alternative.  However, I only take ibuprofin, or any other drug if really necessary.


precisely Captain... I take Ibuprofen once in a blue moon if I have something that's inflamed and will quickly react to the Ibuprofen.. say.. toothache for example.. but I cannot take it  if it means  taking more than a days' worth like this lower lumbar  muscular pain....  .. sorry to hear you have stage 3 CKD as well.. how are they dealing with yours ?


----------



## Alligatorob

charry said:


> if you lived closer you could of had hubbys zimmer frame


Thanks, but by the time I could get there I probably won't need it!

@charry asked: _do you own guns holly ?_


hollydolly said:


> yes..


Just like this I imagine, but with blond hair:

She hangs on the wall of my mancave/office, about my only "girly picture".


----------



## Pepper

I am finally doing laundry today.  Towels.  Loads of them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home. It was an easy day. Yes. That's what I said, and it bears repeating! It was an easy day Our Flower Girl was there from 9-1 and a _big_ help to me. Yay. We got everything done that needed to be done. Heaven knows how rare that is! Gotta mark the calendar.

Supervisor's day off. His mother's problem was her gall bladder. It's been removed. I don't know if she's already home, but today's his Sunday off so if she is, he's there, too. Dunno if he's coming in tomorrow or not. Depends on how she feels, I guess.

Wow. It's still cold here. At 1:30 only 63F! The sun is shining, and there's no wind, so a nice day in spite of the cold. There are flowers in the garden wanting attention. Maybe later.

I got inspired. I'd seen a recipe using pierogies and another one for a meatball casserole. Since there was a lot of meat sauce leftover from pizza biscuits last Sunday, it's morphed into a meatball and pierogi casserole (how international!) and is in the oven as we speak. Smells like comfort food to me

The vacuuming didn't get done the other day. Should I do it today or just take it under advisement? LOL

@hollydolly Does the back pain have any connection to the CKD?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pierogies + meatballs, marinara, mozzarella = yum I was right. Comfort food. Nothing particularly special about it except that it was filling and tasty. I bet even little kids would chow down on it.

ETA: Ha! DD and DGD didn't want any "right now", but I went over to DD's kitchen to put the rest of the mozzarella back in her fridge and they were filling their plates. Right now was about 10 minutes ago. The aroma must have changed their minds.


----------



## RadishRose

Got laundry done and made a pot of minestrone-like soup. Chopped lots of vegetables, added beans and cooked soup mac (acini de pepe).

It came out well, just had a delicious bowlful.  Now, to portion some for the freezer and put another serving in the fridge for tomorrow. Then finish cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## HoneyNut

After a long boring couple weeks resting my bad foot, I tried it out yesterday by going to a protest march in downtown Washington DC.  I had a lot of fun and although the foot wasn't exactly happy, it is no worse, so that by itself is very encouraging (especially since just a few days ago I was despairing and thinking I might have to do the shockwave therapy even though it isn't covered by Medicare).  

Today I need to wash the dishes.  I don't have very many since I am traveling full time, but I was too tired after the march so this morning I had to drink my coffee from a small bowl.


----------



## RadishRose

HoneyNut said:


> After a long boring couple weeks resting my bad foot, I tried it out yesterday by going to a protest march in downtown Washington DC.  I had a lot of fun and although the foot wasn't exactly happy, it is no worse, so that by itself is very encouraging (especially since just a few days ago I was despairing and thinking I might have to do the shockwave therapy even though it isn't covered by Medicare).
> 
> Today I need to wash the dishes.  I don't have very many since I am traveling full time, but I was too tired after the march so this morning I had to drink my coffee from a small bowl.


Glad to know your foot is healing, but be careful.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Does the back pain have any connection to the CKD?


I keep wondering if it has, but I visited the GP ( always a locum and always uninterested ).. because the back pain has been bothering me lately.. and she kept telling me to take Ibuprofen for the pain.. then when I finally got her to look at my record she said '' oh you have Stage 3 CKD''.. you can't take Ibuprofen.. .. but at no time did she mention that the back pain might be a result of the CKD.. which you'd think she might if it was a possibility..

I think it's muscular, I've been troubled by lower back pain for many years..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m working but it’s my last day of full time work


----------



## Pepper

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m working but it’s my last day of full time work


*YAY!*


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m working but it’s my last day of full time work


Are you going to be having some kind of celebration  , CS ?.. I wish I'd had one when I retired, but I didn't ... I think I thought I might go back..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Are you going to be having some kind of celebration  , CS ?.. I wish I'd had one when I retired, but I didn't ... I think I thought I might go back..


Probably when I get back to homebase, @hollydolly ....  Plotting even now, mwahahaha


----------



## Sliverfox

Didn't get to the apple picking today.
Hubby helped me with the cheap roller shades I bought.
Got those bedroom windows cleaned,, the drapes  washed & put back up.

We ate  dinner out .
Nice drive  through the forest lots of colored leaves.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> Didn't get to the apple picking today.
> Hubby helped me with the cheap roller shades I bought.
> Got those bedroom windows cleaned,, the drapes  washed & put back up.
> 
> We ate  dinner out .
> Nice drive  through the forest lots of colored leaves.


Glad you got that project done, and the pleasant outing, 
but with my first reading of your post, I thought you'd said that 
Hubby helped you with the cheap roller skates you bought!
I was wondering how he could help you with that!


----------



## Kaila

@CinnamonSugar 
We want to have a huge party, for that, 
_with you and right here,_ at SF!

Someone start a new thread, and let's all start searching for and planning for appropriate gifts!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm happily breaking @RadishRose's 11th commandment. Eating _two_ kinds of ice cream. Why limit myself?


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning. Where the heck is everybody? I gotta haul my skinny behind to work. Y'all carry on. BBL


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning. Where the heck is everybody? I gotta haul my skinny behind to work. Y'all carry on. BBL


Sipping coffee and waking up …. Have a great day, @Georgiagranny


----------



## hollydolly

Had my brunch.. carried out some household chores... read the papers... it's 10.46am the rain has stopped and the sun is coming out.. and my back feels better this morning.. still painful but at least I can move without the stick...


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> precisely Captain... I take Ibuprofen once in a blue moon if I have something that's inflamed and will quickly react to the Ibuprofen.. say.. toothache for example.. but I cannot take it  if it means  taking more than a days' worth like this lower lumbar  muscular pain....  .. sorry to hear you have stage 3 CKD as well.. how are they dealing with yours ?


Hollydolly, so far my CKD has been asymptomatic and fairly stable.  Nobody has expressed undue concern and the main thing is to keep my BP under control - this seems to be OK.   Apparently the older you are when it's diagnosed, the less like it is to progress to kidney failure and it's just a matter of insuring this doesn't happen.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, so far my CKD has been asymptomatic and fairly stable.  Nobody has expressed undue concern and the main thing is to keep my BP under control - this seems to be OK.   Apparently the older you are when it's diagnosed, the less like it is to progress to kidney failure and it's just a matter of insuring this doesn't happen.


see this is the same with me.. no-one has expressed any great concern over mine, except to say that they need to keep an eye on it .. which they never do.. . I don't have high BP.. so that's a good thing.. .. but I'm never sure what I'm supposed to do to ensure my stage 3 CKD doesn't get worse..


----------



## jet

unpacking today,,,


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> unpacking today,,,


How did it go.. did you have a fab time ?


----------



## jet

FAB,,,every day was 24c,,,all places we stopped at were fab,,one bad night of sailing,a force 8 gale,,the yacht was fab,just 100 passengers,,,,
its sad to be back lol


----------



## Pinky

Today, we are going to the cemetery to see how the renovations look. It took several months for them to
shore up the hillside where my parents are interred. I hope the marker is in the same place, and that I can
find it. The hedge will not be there, but, I should recognize other identifiable markers. I'll take a photo to
send my brother out in Vancouver.


----------



## Pepper

Putting away the half ton of laundry I did yesterday!  Maybe the library this afternoon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pepper said:


> Putting away the half ton of laundry I did yesterday!  Maybe the library this afternoon.


Glad you are feeling better, @Pepper !


----------



## Pepper

@CinnamonSugar 
No Work for You Today Missy!  Happy for you!


----------



## moviequeen1

I went on my early walk around 6:45, temp was 52, light drizzle
 My friend, Mary&I are going on our usual 'road trip' this morning to a grocery store 'Price Right'. I need a couple items, I usually go every other week,but can't this Thurs. I'm flying to NYC for my niece's wedding this weekend
The rest of my day weather permitting take another walk, read NYT,my book


----------



## Trila

Alligatorob said:


> (oops! Deleted)


----------



## Trila

I had a great weekend at the rink...really nice parties.

The trees are changing their dresses in MO, and the drive through the Mark Twain Forest was beautiful!

Dio has been sick with a head cold. I have been expecting to get it too, and I think I feel it coming on. I'm stuffed up and sneezy.

I'm hoping to get back later.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## HoneyNut

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning. Where the heck is everybody?


Ha, at the time you wrote that I was propped up in bed playing a computer game that I stayed up all night playing.  Having major regrets now.  :::yawn:::
When I finally woke up at 11 AM, my cat was peering at me from between pillows beside me instead of down at the foot of the bed in his customary spot.  Why?  Because he'd thrown up on the blanket over my feet!
So today I will be doing laundry, sighhhhh.


----------



## NorthernLight

As little as possible! 

The past few weeks, I've been taking Mondays off. I putter, but I stay in my PJs all day and have nothing scheduled.


----------



## Trila

I'm feeling ok, mostly just taking it easy. Here's how my day is going....

We didn't have enough eggs in the house for breakfast this morning (again!), so we were forced to go out to eat.  Poor me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After breakfast we got cappuccino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and headed over to the park. We walked a little, until it got too warm. Then we hung out by the pond, watching the turtles, etc. We saw a Kingfisher (cool bird!), and saw Chelveston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the far end of the pond.

After that, picked up a head of lettuce , some grapes , and a pizza . Dinner is all set!

Right now, I'm putting out a few Halloween decorations. Every year I put out less and less....this year will just be a few of my favorites, and that's it.

Exciting stuff, huh?!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well I need to get my life back.. not done anything or been anywhere exciting since Covid began... ..

Today I took delivery of some Vitamins.. MSM and K2.. for my friend who has no access to the Internet ..and also a Beach/swimming  Poncho.. the type you can get changed under buy  a busy beach or pool...like a big tarpaulin but with a hood..  

Just had dinner.. Meatballs in spicy tomato sauce with Parmentier Potatoes and Broccoli cheese Tots..._ and.._I made Custard, and served it up with sliced banana, fudge, and seedless grapes.. ..my goodness I don't know how I found room for it all

Just shows how long it's been since I made custard, I got the custard powder tin out of the cupboard and it had BBD of June 2020.. and hadn't even been opened so goodness knows how long it had been in there prior to that.. but I'm sure it was absolutely fine to eat.. tasted lovely, anyway.. 






 Stock Photo...


----------



## Llynn

This morning, I picked a few apples from the one productive tree (this year) in the orchard. The trees that normally produce bushels of fruit are bare. The late frost we had in the spring was the culprit. No pears, Italian prunes or grapes either. The resident black bear and all the deer are probably wondering where their autumn windfall feast is.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I can't get warm and even have on fingerless gloves! In. The. House! Thermostat says 75, but it's a lie. I think it's time to sit outside in the sun and get warm.


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful day.  Sunny in the high sixties.  Went out to shop & take a walk.  Had to take my light jacket off.


----------



## Pinky

Just returned from the cemetery. We found the marker, after a few minutes of walking around a bit. The double-row hedge that was there is gone now. Any little bushes that were there are gone as well, of course.
It looks rather barren. However, we took note of a big old tree beside a tall marker for a well-known 
politician from days of yore that is in front of it. 

While there, I "chatted" with a couple of little black squirrels. One followed me, begging for treats. It was
so adorable. Next time, I will take some peanuts with me. I won't let them climb me, though .. because,
you never know if they are rabid or something.


----------



## charry

jet said:


> FAB,,,every day was 24c,,,all places we stopped at were fab,,one bad night of sailing,a force 8 gale,,the yacht was fab,just 100 passengers,,,,
> its sad to be back lol


So glad you had a wonderful time jet 
You jammy ole git xx


----------



## Sliverfox

A  busy  day  here, laundry,make  lunch,, cut  back  the peony,, walk the dog, play with the dog.

On the other hand  hubby had a bad day,, things just  didn't  go the way he wanted them to go.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I went outside and sat for a few. Now I'm warm again.

DD's upstairs hall bath is being remodeled. The water was off this morning while I was at work and again for a couple of hours this afternoon. I was gonna do some laundry tomorrow but am thinking of being proactive (are you impressed with my use of the two-dollar word "proactive"?) and do it tonight in case it has to be turned off again tomorrow.


----------



## Georgiagranny

First load of laundry is being _proactived_ as we speak  Wait. That word should be _proactivated_.


----------



## Bella

Dealing with competitive, self-aggrandizing, mean, loud-mouthed, self-centered, interfering, know-it-all jackasses.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Bella Don't stop now. While you're on a roll, tell us how you _really_ feel

I get the sense that you're feeling a little testy. Amiright?


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> @Bella Don't stop now. While you're on a roll,* tell us how you really feel*
> 
> I get the sense that you're feeling a little testy. Amiright?


Gee, and I held back!  Not testy Granny. Just sick of all the BS, ya know?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bella said:


> Gee, and I held back!  Not testy Granny. Just sick of all the BS, ya know?


Yup. I know just whatcha mean. Tell yourself that a hundred years from now, none of it will matter one iota. Actually, a day/week/month/year from now...


----------



## Alligatorob

Did first day of outpatient physical therapy, went better than expected.  However I can tell its going to take a lot of this to get my knees and legs back working without pain.  The two measurements the use are flexion (how much you can bend your knees) and extension, how straight you can make your legs.  I am told my flexion, 110 and 108 degrees is pretty good for one week post surgery, but the objective is more than 120.  And it sure hurts to get anything past 90.  

Extension is more a problem, its been years since my extension was right, 0 degrees.  The physical therapist was not sure I could ever get back to 0, but we are going to try.

Therapist is going to train me on a cane next time, get me off the walker.  That will make life a little easier.  He also said I could go back to the gym, for upper body exercises only.

Pain is not too bad, still managing with Tylenol and *lots* of ice.  Biggest problem is much more than an hour of being upright without ice and it starts hurting, more anyway, it always hurts...


----------



## katlupe

@hollydolly  This made me think of you for some reason..........


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Alligatorob You're home and mostly mobile with a little help. Me? I'd be whining and crying and saying "I can't,"I don't wanna," and/or "It hurts"


----------



## Blessed

Alligatorob said:


> Did first day of outpatient physical therapy, went better than expected.  However I can tell its going to take a lot of this to get my knees and legs back working without pain.  The two measurements the use are flexion (how much you can bend your knees) and extension, how straight you can make your legs.  I am told my flexion, 110 and 108 degrees is pretty good for one week post surgery, but the objective is more than 120.  And it sure hurts to get anything past 90.
> 
> Extension is more a problem, its been years since my extension was right, 0 degrees.  The physical therapist was not sure I could ever get back to 0, but we are going to try.
> 
> Therapist is going to train me on a cane next time, get me off the walker.  That will make life a little easier.  He also said I could go back to the gym, for upper body exercises only.
> 
> Pain is not too bad, still managing with Tylenol and *lots* of ice.  Biggest problem is much more than an hour of being upright without ice and it starts hurting, more anyway, it always hurts...


I know it hurts but think about how amazing you are.  You did not have to stay a month in rehab!! That is a big deal.  My son, who has a degree in kinesiology told me just listen to the PT and do my exercises. Hard work, painful but I think you will pleased at how fast you get back to even better than normal!!

The one thing I would say is don't give up the walker until you feel safe!!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Well I need to get my life back.. not done anything or been anywhere exciting since Covid began... ..
> 
> Today I took delivery of some Vitamins.. MSM and K2.. for my friend who has no access to the Internet ..and also a Beach/swimming  Poncho.. the type you can get changed under buy  a busy beach or pool...like a big tarpaulin but with a hood..
> 
> Just had dinner.. Meatballs in spicy tomato sauce with Parmentier Potatoes and Broccoli cheese Tots..._ and.._I made Custard, and served it up with sliced banana, fudge, and seedless grapes.. ..my goodness I don't know how I found room for it all
> 
> Just shows how long it's been since I made custard, I got the custard powder tin out of the cupboard and it had BBD of June 2020.. and hadn't even been opened so goodness knows how long it had been in there prior to that.. but I'm sure it was absolutely fine to eat.. tasted lovely, anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Photo...


Wow, that looks really good!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> @hollydolly  This made me think of you for some reason..........
> 
> View attachment 243993


I laughed.. but I love this... I should have one of those Kat...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Looked at Talbots’s online today and they have so many autumn-colored outfits, I coulda gone nuts.  One thing I would *love* now that I don’t have to wear scrubs everyday is to have a closet full of beautifully - tailored clothes    But I kept my debit card in my wallet.  Sigh

one thing I plan to do when I get home, though, is to ‘shop’ my own closet, keep what I love and ditch outdated stuff.  How many outfits does a girl *really* need?  Probably not as many as I think or as Madison Avenue would have me believe!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Looked at Talbots’s online today and they have so many autumn-colored outfits, I coulda gone nuts.  One thing I would *love* now that I don’t have to wear scrubs everyday is to have a closet full of beautifully - tailored clothes    But I kept my debit card in my wallet.  Sigh
> 
> *one thing I plan to do when I get home, though, is to ‘shop’ my own closet, keep what I love and ditch outdated stuff.  How many outfits does a girl *really* need?  Probably not as many as I think or as Madison Avenue would have me believe!*


well if you have an active social life you'll need a lot .. but if not then, you can donate or sell quite a few.. 

I have a walk in closet..plus a tripl built in floor to ceiling wardrobe FULL.. as well as sevral chests of drawers.. and I donate on a regular basis.. and I keep them because my weight fluctuates a lot, plus we have 4 distinct seasons, so we need lots of clothes in the northern hemisphere.. but I'm beginning to see that some are now not looking age appropriate, and depite being unworn or barely worn I'm going to have to grit my teeth and oust them..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Out! Out! Damned wardrobe. Well, okay, not exactly Lady Macbeth confessing to regicide, but that's what came to mind.

I used to have a lot of clothes and shoes back in the day when I was still cube farming. Now my wardrobe consists of jeans and tops. I don't even own a girl suit anymore. Or a pair of heels. Not even any pantyhose. Hope I never have to get dressed up again or I'll be in a world of hurt.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Out! Out! Damned wardrobe. Well, okay, not exactly Lady Macbeth confessing to regicide, but that's what came to mind.
> 
> I used to have a lot of clothes and shoes back in the day when I was still cube farming. Now my wardrobe consists of jeans and tops. I don't even own a girl suit anymore. Or a pair of heels. Not even any pantyhose. Hope I never have to get dressed up again or I'll be in a world of hurt.


I have tights  black 120 denier... but no sheer tights .. ..and you KNOW that I have enough heels for the both of us.. and the rest..


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a far cry from the days when just going shopping meant full makeup, hose, heels, hat, gloves...oh, and clothes, of course. If that were still the case, I'd have to stay home forevermore.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's a far cry from the days when just going shopping meant full makeup, hose, heels, hat, gloves...oh, and clothes, of course. If that were still the case, I'd have to stay home forevermore.


It never really was like that for me.. only when I was little and my mother dressed like that .. , she was born in '34..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm sleepy Going to bed even though I don't have to work tomorrow. G'nite


----------



## jujube

Today, I took a drive around to see how things are coming around after Ian in my town.

The marina where my sister and brother-in-law used to live on their houseboat 35 years ago is still there.....unfortunately it looks like it's in the middle of the St. John's River.  No way for anyone to get to the boats that ARE still there except BY boat.

Most of the Sanford waterfront is under water instead of overlooking the water.  The playground that I take the kids to frequently is now a waterpark.  Everything stinks like sewage.  A woman was walking her little Chihuahua off leash along the edge of the water. I told her that an alligator could lunge out and grab that tasty little snack before she could do anything.  She snatched that little yapper up and made tracks.

The municipal marina downtown has water up over the seawall.  It's odd to see the boats that you can usually only see the tops of floating level with the wall.

The lovely apartments that are along the river walk are all surrounded by water.

The zoo flooded but all the critters are fine.

BUT, there was very little wind damage otherwise, just water which is damaging enough and the water didn't reach the main business street.

All in all, we were very, very lucky.


----------



## Jules

@jujube, that’s sad to read of the destruction that you described.  Even more sad when you know that there’re other places in much worse condition.


----------



## Jules

Every day I know I did a few things but can never think of any by the time I sit down to sum them up.  Got lots of laundry done and managed to hem one pant leg and tried gluing the hems on another.  I think that’ll be a wasted effort.  Only got two walks in today.  Won’t be long before it’s miserable and I’ll be lucky to do one.  As much as I don’t really like the walks, I’m really addicted to them.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've got the van loaded up with garden rubbish and I'll be off to the "recycling centre" later.  Garden waste (and glass) isn't collected here so we have to take it away ourselves.  There are glass collection points in every  village, but garden waste has to go to the nearest town.  I only make the trip when I've got another reason to go to town - like shopping, see the Doc etc.

I do compost as much plant waste as possible.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I've got the van loaded up with garden rubbish and I'll be off to the "recycling centre" later.  Garden waste (and glass) isn't collected here so we have to take it away ourselves.  There are glass collection points in every  village, but garden waste has to go to the nearest town.  I only make the trip when I've got another reason to go to town - like shopping, see the Doc etc.
> 
> I do compost as much plant waste as possible.


why is your garden waste and glass not collected ?  glas goes in our normal Blue recycling bin along with cardboard etc.. and that's collected the same way our Black bin ( general refuse) is... our garden waste is seperate, and for the last 2 years we've had to pay an annual fee for the dustmen to collect that... I haven't a clue why, suddenly out of 3 bins we have to pay to have one collected when we already pay for waste collection from our Council Tax..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I slept the sleep of the innocent and didn't wake up until 6. That load of laundry that I "proactivated" last night was forgotten about and is still in the washer. Oops.

All the chores and gardening that I've thought about doing really need to get done today. And after all, a job well thought over is half done. Right?

Remember last week that I said I'd vacuum? I didn't. Maybe that'll get put on the list for today. Or not. It's not like I'm having company.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I am getting a pork ribeye roast in the Instant Pot for supper tonight. Then prepping a bunch of vegetables to keep ready to eat in the refrigerator. Going through some of my clutter (including papers) and see if I have stuff I can get rid of. I joined freecycle so putting some items on there because it is easy to get rid of things if the people who want them come here to pick them up.


----------



## IKE

Got a dental appointment for a routine cleaning a 8:00 a.m. this morning and then I'm headed to the roofers office to pay him his second and final payment of $5017.00 for putting my new roof on a couple of weeks back......not sure what I'll end up doing the rest of the day.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 45,, looks to be a nice  day.
I think we have some loose ends to catch up on.
hubby & I will be  going  for  backhoe  parts sometime this morning.
Try to get a part I lost off a GPS.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Did first day of outpatient physical therapy, went better than expected.  However I can tell its going to take a lot of this to get my knees and legs back working without pain.  The two measurements the use are flexion (how much you can bend your knees) and extension, how straight you can make your legs.  I am told my flexion, 110 and 108 degrees is pretty good for one week post surgery, but the objective is more than 120.  And it sure hurts to get anything past 90.
> 
> Extension is more a problem, its been years since my extension was right, 0 degrees.  The physical therapist was not sure I could ever get back to 0, but we are going to try.
> 
> Therapist is going to train me on a cane next time, get me off the walker.  That will make life a little easier.  He also said I could go back to the gym, for upper body exercises only.
> 
> Pain is not too bad, still managing with Tylenol and *lots* of ice.  Biggest problem is much more than an hour of being upright without ice and it starts hurting, more anyway, it always hurts...


You’re doing fantastic !!!!!!! Your degree of bending is coming at a very fast pace. You’re right, with the straightness….it will take longer, but still going well. I mentioned a cold therapy machine…..it’s a great help with pain and swelling, not just exterior swelling, but interior swelling. 
Exercises are very important, now and in the future to keep from stiffing up.
.


----------



## charry

im having kittens  here try to work out how to sort out finance forms for my new car being delivered 3 months later than planned 
i cant do scanning or water signatures Grrrr
this is a job for my son to help me sort.....when he decides to pick up his phone ...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> why is your garden waste and glass not collected ?  glas goes in our normal Blue recycling bin along with cardboard etc.. and that's collected the same way our Black bin ( general refuse) is... our garden waste is seperate, and for the last 2 years we've had to pay an annual fee for the dustmen to collect that... I haven't a clue why, suddenly out of 3 bins we have to pay to have one collected when we already pay for waste collection from our Council Tax..



yes the same as you here holly.....
and yes we pay for bags of grass to be taken away.....but when it suits them down here.....friday should of been pickup garden refuse 
its still sitting  outside waiting grrrrrr


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yanno that saying about that which does not kill us makes us stronger? Welp. I'm tired of being made stronger. I'm old. I don't need to be made stronger; I'm plenty strong enough. I just wanna enjoy stuff and rest a bunch. P*ss on that stronger cr@p. So there.

Maybe I'll go out and deadhead some flowers and water the chrysanthemum and the petunia and the dipladenia. Then I'll sit a while and contemplate my navel or something.


----------



## jujube

Georgiagranny said:


> Remember last week that I said I'd vacuum? I didn't. Maybe that'll get put on the list for today. Or not. It's not like I'm having company.



It really comes in handy to have company occasionally,  doesn't it?  Then I get to the cleaning chores I keep putting off....you know, like dusting the top of furniture I don't ordinarily see because it's tall...LOL.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@jujube Dusting? You dust?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Yanno that saying about that which does not kill us makes us stronger? Welp. I'm tired of being made stronger. I'm old. I don't need to be made stronger; I'm plenty strong enough. I just wanna enjoy stuff and rest a bunch. P*ss on that stronger cr@p. So there.
> 
> Maybe I'll go out and deadhead some flowers and water the chrysanthemum and the petunia and the dipladenia. Then I'll sit a while and contemplate my navel or something.


what's got into you Old woman ?... you're usually so full of vigour and Vim...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I dunno. I went out and deadheaded and pulled up some dying zinnias and cut back some curcuma and watered some things. Then I came in and heated up some chicken tortilla soup that DD brought home yesterday...after I picked out the chicken because...all precisely uniform sizes like it came out of a package of frozen chicken pieces. Anyway, I feel better for having had something to eat and getting my garden chores done.

Still thinking about the vacuuming. Might even take a page from @jujube's book and...dust. Yup. That's what I said. Dust.

Full of vigor and Vim? Did you mean p*ss and vinegar? I'm not feeling it today. It's because it's overcast and cold. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## hollydolly

Been a gloriously warm sunny day here.. still is at almost 4pm...

Just been out to have my nails done.. got a bronzy red this time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's not photographed well for some reason...  and then to the pub for lunch with  some  friends.. we ate Al Fresco  , so warm in the sun, yet the forecast said it was only 60f...
Really nice lunch.. some Superfood Salads,  and hot rolls...

Bought a new  Gold Cuff bangle .. today.. and  also got myself a new blue Merino Wool   V neck sweater,  ready for the colder days indoors..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I dunno. I went out and deadheaded and pulled up some dying zinnias and cut back some curcuma and watered some things. Then I came in and heated up some chicken tortilla soup that DD brought home yesterday...after I picked out the chicken because...all precisely uniform sizes like it came out of a package of frozen chicken pieces. Anyway, I feel better for having had something to eat and getting my garden chores done.
> 
> Still thinking about the vacuuming. Might even take a page from @jujube's book and...dust. Yup. That's what I said. Dust.
> 
> Full of vigor and Vim? Did you mean p*ss and vinegar? I'm not feeling it today. It's because it's overcast and cold. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


lol.. no I was giving you the polite version.. Vigour and Vim...  your usual energy.. .. 

Anyway I'm pleased you've bucked up a bit.. can't have us being concerned about you now.. can you?...

Dust away.. I do it every other day... and if you're not in the mood for dusting with a cloth, get yourself a fluffy wand ..and just swipe over it like  the Queen of Sheba..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I have a fluffy wand with a long handle. But dusting? Meh. I might still vacuum, though.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> yes the same as you here holly.....
> and yes we pay for bags of grass to be taken away.....but when it suits them down here.....friday should of been pickup garden refuse
> its still sitting  outside waiting grrrrrr


our garden waste..the grass and tree cuttings are in a separate bin... the grass bin and the recycle bin are collected on one week and the general waste bin on the following week.. ..I'd be furious if I was paying for garden waste to be collected and it wasn't..


----------



## jujube

Georgiagranny said:


> @jujube Dusting? You dust?



Yeah, when the dust bunnies come out from under the bed and start writing their names in the dust on the shelves, it's time to dust.

Now, do I iron?  Nope, the wrinkles in my shirt draw attention away from the wrinkles on my face....


----------



## Georgiagranny

LOL @hollydolly  "we ate Al Fresco" makes it sound like Al was on the menu. That Fresco family...honestly! The whole family is like that and will stop at nothing for attention.

A heads up...when you start purging in that closet, don't mistakenly toss the new Merino wool sweater in the donation bag.

My proactivated laundry is in the dryer, and the next load is swishing.

Naptime.


----------



## hollydolly

Well no sweaters will be going into the Donation bag... so I can discount making that Booboo... talking of Donations.. I cleared out my store cupboard of all canned food and took them with me this morning to drop off at the food bank. I figured that some people's needs are greater than mine , I have the option of buying more to replace them.. others do not, sadly, and  as I was in the position to the point of starvation when I was much younger, and there was no food banks then.. I know exactly how it feels to go to bed hungry and get up feeling the same way the next day and the day after..  !!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pulling out, sorting out, throwing out and packing up all my stuff from my rental.... going to squeeze it all in the car in preparation for heading home tomorrow.  Good thing the only furniture I have to take with me is the fold-up yard chair and table I purchased recently.  

I've enjoyed the little house I've stayed in while in Americus but am ready to get back to my own abode (and yard...definitely the yard) and get settled back in.  

My middle son, who loves to cook and hates change has kinda taken over the kitchen.  I will--gently at first--try to reinstate myself in my own domain but I have a feeling there will be more than one "Come to Jesus meeting" before all's said and done.  He also is a night owl who has a penchant for starting to saute onions and garlic/cook at about 8:30 pm, just as I am winding down and the smell is directed straight to my bedroom via the convenient air ducts.  OY   "There'll be some changes made...."


----------



## hawkdon

Hi all......today prepping to go tomorrow morn for
pre surgical stuff, then oper on thurs morn, early thurs
morning...back in a mess today, my body flows in with
the aches 'n pain map on the weather channel....ah well...
did get a brief amount of rain this morn.....need more,
we are 8inches behind this year....catchyoulater gater...


----------



## jet

pickled last of beetroot,,froze last of runner beans and carrots,,


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> why is your garden waste and glass not collected ?  glas goes in our normal Blue recycling bin along with cardboard etc.. and that's collected the same way our Black bin ( general refuse) is... our garden waste is seperate, and for the last 2 years we've had to pay an annual fee for the dustmen to collect that... I haven't a clue why, suddenly out of 3 bins we have to pay to have one collected when we already pay for waste collection from our Council Tax..


That's a good question, however may daughter is usually keen the point out that I pay  less in council tax than I would in England, and as you point out,  you have to pay extra to have your garden waste collected..  The annoying thing is that the council then have to pay a private company to collect the garden waste from them.  This is then composted  and sold back to gardeners and growers.
I don't mind dumping the glass as the 'bottle bank' is quite close.

Vim and Vigour - I haven't heard that one for years..


----------



## Murrmurr

Going to go get a couple of needles, a port, and a chemical cocktail injected in my spine this afternoon. It's a good day for it, too....my back is wrecked from the weekend with Paxton and The Littles.

I don't think I could cross my fingers any tighter.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> why is your garden waste and glass not collected ?  glas goes in our normal Blue recycling bin along with cardboard etc.. and that's collected the same way our Black bin ( general refuse) is... our garden waste is seperate, and for the last 2 years we've had to pay an annual fee for the dustmen to collect that... I haven't a clue why, suddenly out of 3 bins we have to pay to have one collected when we already pay for waste collection from our Council Tax..


Every place has a different system. It can get quite confusing if you move often!

Where I live now, I have to take my recyclables to the recycling center myself. Those who don't have cars just put their recyclables in the garbage.

The homeowner neighbor on one side burns his yard waste. The one on the other side puts her yard waste in our apartment garbage bin ☹.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Murrmurr said:


> Going to go get a couple of needles, a port, and a chemical cocktail injected in my spine this afternoon. It's a good day for it, too....my back is wrecked from the weekend with Paxton and The Littles.
> 
> I don't think I could cross my fingers any tighter.


All the best, @Murrmurr, as you make this health journey.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I only need two things to make me happy today: a small pot of mums that haven't bloomed yet and a Starbucks. 

Is that too much to ask? I texted DD. Crickets.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Going to go get a couple of needles, a port, and a chemical cocktail injected in my spine this afternoon. It's a good day for it, too....my back is wrecked from the weekend with Paxton and The Littles.
> 
> I don't think I could cross my fingers any tighter.









 Frank.. you know I know what your going through.. and you know I wish you everything you wish for yourself today.. may this bring you pain relief for a very long time..


----------



## Jules

@Murrmurr   Wishing you much success today.


----------



## fatboy

Murrmurr said:


> Going to go get a couple of needles, a port, and a chemical cocktail injected in my spine this afternoon. It's a good day for it, too....my back is wrecked from the weekend with Paxton and The Littles.
> 
> I don't think I could cross my fingers any tighter.


----------



## Leann

hawkdon said:


> Hi all......today prepping to go tomorrow morn for
> pre surgical stuff, then oper on thurs morn, early thurs
> morning...back in a mess today, my body flows in with
> the aches 'n pain map on the weather channel....ah well...
> did get a brief amount of rain this morn.....need more,
> we are 8inches behind this year....catchyoulater gater...


I wish you the best. Anxiety may be contributing to your aches and pains. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Leann

Georgiagranny said:


> Yanno that saying about that which does not kill us makes us stronger? Welp. I'm tired of being made stronger. I'm old. I don't need to be made stronger; I'm plenty strong enough. I just wanna enjoy stuff and rest a bunch. P*ss on that stronger cr@p. So there.
> 
> Maybe I'll go out and deadhead some flowers and water the chrysanthemum and the petunia and the dipladenia. Then I'll sit a while and contemplate my navel or something.


You're one of the most vibrant people, GG. Maybe it's time for you to just take care of you!


----------



## Bella

Earlier this afternoon, I had coffee with a nice gentleman I met at the fruit farm.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Pulling out, sorting out, throwing out and packing up all my stuff from my rental.... going to squeeze it all in the car in preparation for heading home tomorrow.  Good thing the only furniture I have to take with me is the fold-up yard chair and table I purchased recently.
> 
> I've enjoyed the little house I've stayed in while in Americus but am ready to get back to my own abode (and yard...definitely the yard) and get settled back in.
> 
> My middle son, who loves to cook and hates change has kinda taken over the kitchen.  I will--gently at first--try to reinstate myself in my own domain but I have a feeling there will be more than one "Come to Jesus meeting" before all's said and done.  He also is a night owl who has a penchant for starting to saute onions and garlic/cook at about 8:30 pm, just as I am winding down and the smell is directed straight to my bedroom via the convenient air ducts.  OY   "There'll be some changes made...."


How far do you have to drive tomorrow , CS ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> How far do you have to drive tomorrow , CS ?


It's just 2.5 hours, @hollydolly ... over the last couple years I've made the trip about once a month.  Not bad at all and a straight shot... one road the whole way.


----------



## Aneeda72

Housework.

Working on my remaining photos, 90% of them have been put in albums and distributed to my children-this is what I was doing while on “vacation” from the forum.  The forum took a lot of my time, because everyone is so interesting.

The rest of my photos are the really old ones which I am scanning and putting on ancestry or recent ones of the great granddaughter. The great granddaughter one on on my phone and some of them I will print and frame, but not many.

Have not yet decided who gets the originals but leaning towards my nephew since he “bears” the family name.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bella said:


> Earlier this afternoon, I had coffee with a nice gentleman I met at the fruit farm.


Oh? Do tell us more...


----------



## Georgiagranny

So I did get mums and Starbucks. I was going to buy one mum, but three begged to follow me home. They've been repotted and artfully arranged in the garden where I can best admire them from my favorite patio chair.

Then...then...I vacuumed! Yup. Vacuumed. That cannister had a whole lotta Maggiecat fur and debris that I've carried in from the garden on the bottom of my shoes. A whole lotta...

My day is complete. And I got so warm (yes! warm) that I had to take off the flannel shirt that was over my t-shirt. Yup. I finally got warm.

@Aneeda Please come to my house and label all the pix and put them in albums. Every year I say it's "winter work" and every year it doesn't get done.

So...has everybody had their procedures? Are we all present and accounted for?

@CS Are you home yet?

ETA: Wait. CS, you're not leaving until tomorrow! Duh. Of course you're not home yet.

@Murrmurr I assumed your procedure was outpatient. You okay?

@hawkdon Hope you're able to get a good night's sleep and that when you get there tomorrow morning, they give you meds to help you relax.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> So I did get mums and Starbucks. I was going to buy one mum, but three begged to follow me home. They've been repotted and artfully arranged in the garden where I can best admire them from my favorite patio chair.
> 
> Then...then...I vacuumed! Yup. Vacuumed. That cannister had a whole lotta Maggiecat fur and debris that I've carried in from the garden on the bottom of my shoes. A whole lotta...
> 
> My day is complete. And I got so warm (yes! warm) that I had to take off the flannel shirt that was over my t-shirt. Yup. I finally got warm.
> 
> @Aneeda Please come to my house and label all the pix and put them in albums. Every year I say it's "winter work" and every year it doesn't get done.
> 
> So...has everybody had their procedures? Are we all present and accounted for?
> 
> @CS Are you home yet?


Nope, still packing @Georgiagranny    A whole lotta stuff accumulated over 2+ years.   At least i don’t have any furniture to move.  I hope to be in the road by late morning tomorrow


----------



## Pinky

@Murrmurr 

I hope you are now home, and have gotten relief from the procedure you've had.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> *Oh? Do tell us more...*


Ha ha...  This is a man I've run into when I've gone to the fruit farm. We've said hello and talked after shopping a few times, and this time he walked me to my car and asked if I'd like to continue our conversation over a cup of coffee.  I thought about it for a few seconds and said yes.

This is unusual for me because I don't typically go anywhere with men I really don't know and I usually only drink coffee in the morning, but wth. Why not? I'm a big girl and can take care of myself. So, we drove into town separately and met in the coffee shop. We sat, drank our coffee, and had a nice conversation. We're going to do it again next week. That's all for now.


----------



## Bella

My microwave died yesterday. It worked for a remarkable 14 years!  So it didn't owe me anything. Now I'm on the hunt for a new one. I've been checking them out online, reading the reviews, and have found a few that look promising. They even have some that supposedly grill, but I don't need that feature. I don't want to spend_ too_ much because I don't really use it for anything except occasionally heating or defrosting things, although I do want it to be able to fit a 9" x 13" plate. I'm thinking of spending around $200-250. Does anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## NorthernLight

I missed the boat on morning exercises. I can usually make up for it in the afternoon. But not today, as I have an appointment to get my snow tires put on.

To make it feel like the day wasn't completely wasted, I'm doing laundry.

I'll do my evening exercises tonight, after I talk to my language partner on Telegram.

Scheduling my exercises is tricky, as I don't want to do it on a full stomach. For me, a "full stomach" lasts for 3 hours after a meal.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@NorthernLight It's not snow; it's sNOw!


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> @NorthernLight It's not snow; it's sNOw!


I know, right?


----------



## David777

Many days if not out in the field, am reading science and technology, post processing images, or coding html.  Last couple days have been coding with the below I finished up with just before lunch.  Many Brits who tend to love plants worldwide, like scientific species names.


----------



## Aneeda72

Oh, took car in to get it repaired after our accident about a month ago.  Got call back that it’ll be a week and a half . Car insurance pays 16 dollars a day for rental, rental costs 25 dollars a day .

I‘ve seen men, in the apartment parking lot, replace bumpers in a few hours.  But it takes a repair shop over a week.  Ugh.  Just ugh.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, took car in to get it repaired after our accident about a month ago.  Got call back that it’ll be a week and a half . Car insurance pays 16 dollars a day for rental, rental costs 25 dollars a day .
> 
> *I‘ve seen men, in the apartment parking lot, replace bumpers in a few hours.  But it takes a repair shop over a week.  Ugh.  Just ugh.*


Not to mention the astronomical cost of the labour... New bumper.. £250.... 10 minutes labour.... £2 million


----------



## Pinky

2 of my 3 Amazon packages have just been delivered. Hubs is going down to get them from the concierge
at Security. He keeps asking what they are .. I finally had to tell him not to be nosey!! They're his birthday
gifts.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pinky said:


> @Murrmurr
> 
> I hope you are now home, and have gotten relief from the procedure you've had.


Just got home. They always tell you it'll be 3 to 7 days before you notice a change (or not), but, like the very first time I got a transforaminal epidural steroid injection years ago, I'm noticing a change already! I can't feel that region of my back at all, which is an excellent sign. They don't use an anesthetic before they stick in all the needles and stuff, but there's anesthetic mixed in with the medications they inject, so this indicates they probably hit the right nerve. I was about 75% sure they wouldn't.

I'll know for certain in just a few days. For now, it's all I can do to *not* start rearranging the furniture, mopping the floors, and starting dinner. YAHOOO!


----------



## Pinky

Murrmurr said:


> Just got home. They always tell you it'll be 3 to 7 days before you notice a change (or not), but, like the very first time I got a transforaminal epidural steroid injection years ago, I'm noticing a change already! I can't feel that region of my back at all, which is an excellent sign. They don't use an anesthetic before they stick in all the needles and stuff, but there's anesthetic mixed in with the medications they inject, so this indicates they probably hit the right nerve. I was about 75% sure they wouldn't.
> 
> I'll know for certain in just a few days. For now, it's all I can do to *not* start rearranging the furniture, mopping the floors, and starting dinner. YAHOOO!


@Murrmurr 
Aaah, that's terrific news  
Let's hope that once it kicks in 100%, it continues!


----------



## Blessed

Well, I was going to the store.  Knew I needed jump start the car, dead battery. Got my handy dandy charger, guess what, it needs charging too!  I have it hooked up to charge, hope it gets charged before I run out of energy for the store. LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I've spent the last two days in the kitchen cooking for the Canadian Thanksgiving and washing dishes. Today I relaxed and did absolutely nothing except eat a lot of pie. They are really good pies. I'll be sad when they're gone.


----------



## Teacher Terry

_Ever since Friday I have been sitting every day with a friend that’s dying. He has no family locally and another friend is sharing the task. We have been friends for years and don’t want him to die alone. _


----------



## Leann

Teacher Terry said:


> _Ever since Friday I have been sitting every day with a friend that’s dying. He has no family locally and another friend is sharing the task. We have been friends for years and don’t want him to die alone. _


You have a good heart. May your friend have a peaceful passing, aware of the love you and your other friend have for him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was a repeat of what I did this past Friday with a few exceptions. I went to the waterfront park in Hoboken, N.J., then put in some time in our music studio immediately after I got home. Today I was able to walk almost the entire promenade without having to stop and rest. Friday I didn't walk as far and had to sit a few times along the way. I was tired that day but wanted to take advantage of the beautiful weather. When I got home today, my honorary daughter came by for a brief visit. We partook of my son's bean soup and chatted while I prepared two pill cases. I do like being able to talk with someone when I do that. After she left, my son and I worked on mixing the lively Mambo for my next album. We worked on it Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Friday when I was sitting in the park, a good looking gentlemen came up, threw his hands out, smiled and said "How do I look? I'm going to a wedding." He chose to ask me after passing several others who were also sitting. I told him the truth saying he looked great and we both laughed. I had been wondering why so many men in suits passed by, even though it's a business district. Being curious, I went to where I saw the wedding party and snapped these photos (I blurred the faces in the first shot out of respect for their privacy). Todays photo was of a person who was surrounded by a flock of pigeons while several were lined up on the railing. I'd never seen that in the park before. He/she must've been feeding them. For some reason, that hasn't loaded in my Google Photos yet, so I'll add it when it does.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Teacher Terry said:


> _Ever since Friday I have been sitting every day with a friend that’s dying. He has no family locally and another friend is sharing the task. We have been friends for years and don’t want him to die alone. _


I'm so sorry about your friend Terry. Bless you for being there for him. May his transition be a peaceful one and my happy memories comfort you after he's gone.


----------



## Trish

Not been the best week but feeling better today, the skies are brightening outisde and I'm going to make some scones before we venture out.  Have a good day everyone


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Not been the best week but feeling better today, the skies are brightening outisde and I'm going to make some scones before we venture out.  Have a good day everyone


sorry to hear you've been poorly Trish.. pleased you're better now


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> sorry to hear you've been poorly Trish.. pleased you're better now


Thank you @hollydolly.  Hope you have a good day


----------



## -Oy-

My back is feeking a lot better now so it's off to Tai Chi class at lunchtime which should be good for it anyway. This afternoon I have my first full diabetic review with the new NHS people we signed up for when we moved here back in May. It's been 12 months since I retired and I let myself slip. Less physical activity, the wrong food and too much beer. However, since I got the call 3 weeks ago I've been a good Oy and got my blood sugar back under control and lost 7lbs.


----------



## Kaila

Unable to sleep much tonight, I enjoyed seeing Jupiter out the window for a while.  What a sight in the night sky.
And then, a couple of hours later, I could see the moon instead!
I was hungry, so I've had some warm cooked potato, and am now heading back to bed, with a warm pad.  ( 5a.m. here)
Saying hello to @hollydolly  and other night-owls and time zone dwellers.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Unable to sleep much tonight, I enjoyed seeing Jupiter out the window for a while.  What a sight in the night sky.
> And then, a couple of hours later, I could see the moon instead!
> I was hungry, so I've had some warm cooked potato, and am now heading back to bed, with a warm pad.  ( 5a.m. here)
> Saying hello to @hollydolly  and other night-owls and time zone dwellers.


Mornin' Kaila... what a sight to see Jupiter in the clear night sky... it's 10.30am here...


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> My back is feeking a lot better now so it's off to Tai Chi class at lunchtime which should be good for it anyway. This afternoon I have my first full diabetic review with the new NHS people we signed up for when we moved here back in May. It's been 12 months since I retired and I let myself slip. Less physical activity, the wrong food and too much beer. However, since I got the call 3 weeks ago I've been a good Oy and got my blood sugar back under control and lost 7lbs.


well done you... that's excellent results..

I presume as you're returning to Tai Chi that they weren't amateurs as you feared they might be ?


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> well done you... that's excellent results..
> 
> I presume as you're returning to Tai Chi that they weren't amateurs as you feared they might be ?



Ta 

The guy knows what he's doing - but may not be the approach I'm looking for. No harm me going for now as it's included in my gym membership


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's 66F here! What's up with that? S'posed to rain today. Pfffft. Off to bake stuff.


----------



## Pinky

Up since 5:00 a.m. Awake before then, but couldn't fall back asleep. May as well go with the flow.
Emptied the dishwasher, had brekkie, ordered fancy french chocolates for other-half's birthday near
end of month. 

Just enjoying a second cuppa, and catching up on threads here.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 58 F here... the morning has got a kinda Haze about it.. overcast-ish... 

Today I'm home all day, gonna catch up with a few things.. but nothing else planned


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks....58deg here and RAIN@@!!! yep even getting some t'storms here today...we really need it....have to get
ready to go for pre-op stuff this morning.....have a great day
if you want....don


----------



## Pinky

hawkdon said:


> Morning folks....58deg here and RAIN@@!!! yep even getting some t'storms here today...we really need it....have to get
> ready to go for pre-op stuff this morning.....have a great day
> if you want....don


All the best to you, Don!


----------



## Pepper

Slept late!  Up after seven!  Buffy my cat is claiming she wants a can but her dish has left over dry, so I took that away and now I want her to wait.  Late start this morning Buffy


----------



## Pepper

Another laundry day...........
Went to library yesterday and found new books by Gerritson & Thompson so I am actually happy over that.  The weather is still good enough to get some outside reading in before it gets cold!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Finishing packing the car and then will get on the road home!


----------



## MickaC

Teacher Terry said:


> _Ever since Friday I have been sitting every day with a friend that’s dying. He has no family locally and another friend is sharing the task. We have been friends for years and don’t want him to die alone. _


God bless you and your friend.


----------



## IKE

Got a little running around to do this morning.

Going to get the tires rotated and oil changed on my pickup, go to the post office and mail a package, head over to the barber shop for a haircut then to the bank to take care of a couple of things and by the time all that's done it'll be time for lunch......haven't checked yet but unless mama munched on it last night while watching tv there should be a pork chop and a dab of macaroni salad left over from supper last night.


----------



## Trila

I still have a scratchy/sore throat, and I can't find my "git up and go".....so I guess I'll have another day of


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Finishing packing the car and then will get on the road home!


Can't remember if you said how far you have to go CS


----------



## Sliverfox

Dental appointment, than flu shot  this morning.

Then  back  home  to fix  lunch,, tackle whatever in the afternoon.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Wednesday is my day of rest, Jiu Jitsu hurts. I’ll write another chapter in my book because 100 pages isn’t enough in my opinion. I’m shooting for 125 but boring filler isn’t what I’m aiming for. With pictures and some other nonsense I’m close close. I drew the cover yesterday with a stick figure to get the idea I’m looking for. It’ll be me running through the forest with my shoes left behind. (They were ripped off immediately by the underbrush) All true, all true.


----------



## charry

I finally got out for a drive late morning after faffing about sorting my new car delivery and returning the other car  
I signed all papers and its topped up they put my old address on it ,so back to square one grrrrr

then i took hubby to a place called  "MADE WELL"....its run by people with learning difficulties , down syndromes , disabled guys
Its Lovely....It has animals , plants, fresh veg, a sensory tent , ect etc  plus an outside and inside cafe ....
and the bonus is .!!!!...Its 5 mins in the car.....  

then i had a crafty walk up my lane while hubby lunched.......and met all my friends on the way ....a field full of lambs ....


----------



## charry

charry said:


> I finally got out for a drive late morning after faffing about sorting my new car delivery and returning the other car
> I signed all papers and its topped up they put my old address on it ,so back to square one grrrrr
> 
> then i took hubby to a place called  "MADE WELL"....its run by people with learning difficulties , down syndromes , disabled guys
> Its Lovely....It has animals , plants, fresh veg, a sensory tent , ect etc  plus an outside and inside cafe ....
> and the bonus is .!!!!...Its 5 mins in the car.....
> 
> then i had a crafty walk up my lane while hubby lunched.......and met all my friends on the way ....a field full of lambs ....


----------



## Liberty

Finishing cleaning up for the kids from Ohio to come tomorrow for a few days. Speaking on zoom tonight for an hour or so...give these seminar talks once every couple months on energy for a group.
Having pizza and salad for dinner.  Making pot roast, potatoes, mushrooms and carrots and deviled
eggs tomorrow for the kids when they get here.  then we usually eat out a lot.  They can work while they're here so it "works out good" for them and us as we normally have great reception.

Sure wish it would rain!  You guys have a great day, now!


----------



## charry

Sliverfox said:


> Dental appointment, than flu shot  this morning.
> 
> Then  back  home  to fix  lunch,, tackle whatever in the afternoon.


hope you didnt have flu and covid shot together fox 
thats what they are giving folk over here and its making them really ill


----------



## IKE

charry said:


> hope you didnt have flu and covid shot together fox
> thats what they are giving folk over here and its making them really ill



I ask the pharmacist a couple of weeks ago if it was alright to get both shots together and she said that they've been told to advise people to spread them apart a minimum of two weeks then when watching world news last nite some govt. agency bozo came on and said that getting them the same day is fine but use different arms......we're going with the pharmacist's advise.


----------



## Jamala

Today I had a bixie haircut. Never heard of it before someone on SF mentioned it and I can’t remember who, so many thanks O nameless one!
I love it, it’s so cute
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk to the mailbx down my street at 6:40 temp was 60. When I came back watered a couple plants in our community garden
My plans today is packing-which I  hate doing My flight leaves tomorrow afternoon going to NYC for weekend. My niece/god daughter, Katie is getting married on Sat,I come back Mon afternoon. When she told me 3 yrs ago,her boyfriend, Zach is from Buffalo{born&raised in suburb,Williamsville} I thought' its a small world" I met Zach last June in person for 1st time,they were here for 48hrs  to visit his parents,very nice guy I'll also see my older&only sister,Mary{she lives 'across the pond'} for the 1st time in 10yrs. She couldn't come last yr to our nephew's Jay's wedding because she had surgery.I'm tempted to say 'hey long time no see'LOL!
The rest of my day weather permitting, take a walk, read NYT


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Dental appointment, than flu shot  this morning.
> 
> Then  back  home  to fix  lunch,, tackle whatever in the afternoon.


Dentist and Flu shot in one day ?.. wow, you're Brave...


----------



## Blessed

Jamala said:


> Today I had a bixie haircut. Never heard of it before someone on SF mentioned it and I can’t remember who, so many thanks O nameless one!
> I love it, it’s so cute
> Have a great day everyone!


That would be me.  I am going to have mine done as soon as I can.  Glad to hear you love it, I think I will too!


----------



## Jules

Another person who couldn’t sleep in.  Awake at 5:30. Finally gave up before 7 and got up to put the coffee on.  Grocery pickup scheduled (I only do this when I have lots of heavy items), winter tire change appointment, start the outside fall cleanup.  Lots of little cleaning jobs indoors too.  Walking.


----------



## Trila

Water is falling from the sky!!!!!

Quick! Someone build an ark!!!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> Slept late!  Up after seven!  Buffy my cat is claiming she wants a can but her dish has left over dry, so I took that away and now I want her to wait.  Late start this morning Buffy


My Andy has been nowhere to be seen this morning.  I called and called....he never come home. (I hate that!  I worry too much!)

Then a few drops of rain came down, and guess who was crying at the door?!!!  I feel so used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, he's sound asleep now, in the basket that I put it the bookcase for him.   Spoiled cat!!!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Finishing packing the car and then will get on the road home!


Safe travels!


----------



## Trila

Jamala said:


> Today I had a bixie haircut. Never heard of it before someone on SF mentioned it and I can’t remember who, so many thanks O nameless one!
> I love it, it’s so cute
> Have a great day everyone!


I had to look it up...it's cute!


----------



## Aneeda72

Another day in the neighborhood


----------



## hollydolly

Raining now... that wasn't forecast...  it got super cold here earlier , so for the first time ever, I put a dressing gown on over my clothes.

The DG is huge , very bulky, altho' feather-light, so it soon warmed me up...

Might have something hale and heart for dinner tonight.. don't know what yet !!


----------



## charry

IKE said:


> I ask the pharmacist a couple of weeks ago if it was alright to get both shots together and she said that they've been told to advise people to spread them apart a minimum of two weeks then when watching world news last nite some govt. agency bozo came on and said that getting them the same day is fine but use different arms......we're going with the pharmacist's advise.


They will tell you anything
Go with your gut ike
Like we have
No jabs here


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Raining now... that wasn't forecast...  it got super cold here earlier , so for the first time ever, I put a dressing gown on over my clothes.
> 
> The DG is huge , very bulky, altho' feather-light, so it soon warmed me up...
> 
> Might have something hale and heart for dinner tonight.. don't know what yet !!


Jyst put your heating on holly lol


----------



## charry

Jamala said:


> Today I had a bixie haircut. Never heard of it before someone on SF mentioned it and I can’t remember who, so many thanks O nameless one!
> I love it, it’s so cute
> Have a great day everyone!


Pics please lol


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> Another person who couldn’t sleep in.  Awake at 5:30. Finally gave up before 7 and got up to put the coffee on.  Grocery pickup scheduled (I only do this when I have lots of heavy items), winter tire change appointment, start the outside fall cleanup.  Lots of little cleaning jobs indoors too.  Walking.


Do you pick up
Your heavy goods jules 
Or have them delivered


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Jyst put your heating on holly lol


well I've always just done that Charry, but now the cost has gone sky high, it's just not affordable..


----------



## Sliverfox

After  being at the dentist  went to   get my flu shot.
They hadn't got medicine in.


----------



## Aneeda72

IKE said:


> I ask the pharmacist a couple of weeks ago if it was alright to get both shots together and she said that they've been told to advise people to spread them apart a minimum of two weeks then when watching world news last nite some govt. agency bozo came on and said that getting them the same day is fine but use different arms......we're going with the pharmacist's advise.


It is really confusing, when to get the shots.  I decided to go with the “old” decision and wait 30 days after my last Covid shot, number 5, and then get the flu Shot.


----------



## Trish

I had a flu jab last Saturday and am planning to have the Covid booster next week or the week after.  I don't like the idea of having both jabs on the same day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home safely


----------



## hawkdon

welp, got all that pre-op stuff done....slow process...and
the last was the lab where they took some blood, then said
okay thats it....no idea where I was supp to go then....but
back home now......


----------



## IKE

Finished running all my errands and wolfed down that leftover pork chop and mama said that she wanted to go ahead and get our flu shots so we ran over to the grocery store pharmacy a couple of blocks from home and got them......no matter what the fella said on tv last night they are still advising to spread them apart and wait a couple of weeks before getting the Covid shot.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Water is falling from the sky!!!!!
> 
> Quick! Someone build an ark!!!


Are they carrying lumber, hammers, saws, nails? If so, grab goatman and water wings.


----------



## DebraMae

I am cleaning out my closet.  After the post last week about how many shoes we have I realized I have put this off long enough.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I had a flu jab last Saturday and am planning to have the Covid booster next week or the week after.  I don't like the idea of having both jabs on the same day.


well I was due to have my Covid Booster tomorrow.. and I've had a text from the NHS saying it's been cancelled, no explanation.. but advising me to make another appointment.. sheesh!


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> well I was due to have my Covid Booster tomorrow.. and I've had a text from the NHS saying it's been cancelled, no explanation.. but advising me to make another appointment.. sheesh!



That's annoying.  I wonder if they are awaiting more vaccine supplies.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> That's annoying.  I wonder if they are awaiting more vaccine supplies.


yes maybe, I never thought of that...


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I just bought a bunch of secondhand cookbooks online. I might need some sort of support group.


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> Are they carrying lumber, hammers, saws, nails? If so, grab goatman and water wings.


Naaaaw.....false alarm!  We only got  .1 inches of rain.


----------



## NorthernLight

I've given up on waiting for the store to get the right kind of frozen meatballs. So I'll be making meatballs by hand today.

Kind of dumb, as the weather is beautiful and I "should" be outside. Oh well, I can make frequent visits to the balcony.

Yesterday I found out the local taxi service closed down. Maybe because of recent hikes in gas prices? Anyway, more incentive to save up for my next car.

I was told that because of the taxi shutdown, the local seniors bus is now serving people of all ages. I think that's pretty nice.


----------



## dobielvr

Just waitin' on a friend.....


----------



## LadyEmeraude

What I am doing today is walking, want to stay in motion, it is a must for me
and my aches and pains, so off I go to the gym shortly for the treadmill where it
won't be raining. Then into town, lots to do, so more exercise, that is it for me.


----------



## rhett48

I replaced a malfunctioning part of the control unit for my heating system, disassembled the inside unit of my mini-split and cleaned it all, reassembled it. Took my dogs for a walk in the light rain before the downpour started, chilling out now and trying to figure out what to make for
supper. Yesterday may have been my last motorcycle ride for the year unless we get some freak warm weather. Bummed because it's a couple months before I can ski.


----------



## RadishRose

Final batch of laundry done. Cooked some carrots for the dog as I have too many.

Made a hamburger for Brunch.

Walked dog, and not much else. Shame because it's a beautiful 70 degree day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Ladies ,,my trip to the dentist was for a 'cleaning'.

We are waiting  for a phone which seems to be the story of our lives  for last couple of days .
I want to get the apples picked.
Hubby wants to pick the apples at his mother's former home.  

We don't need that many apples!


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> well I've always just done that Charry, but now the cost has gone sky high, it's just not affordable..


Heating to me comes first before anything else 
My utility bills are first  the rest can wait !!


----------



## Jules

charry said:


> Do you pick up
> Your heavy goods jules
> Or have them delivered


I do the pickup at the store; there’s a fee for delivery and then there’d be a tip.  If the time comes that we need a delivery, I’ll sure do it.  There were several substitutions so I was happy to be able to look them over; they were all an upgrade and the dates were good and fresh.


----------



## Alligatorob

Went to the doctor for my first post-op check up.  He says I can keep the knees.

To be honest it is hurting more, he said that was normal and a sign my nerve endings are recovering.  I think he's right, less numbness now, I preferred the numbness.  I have started to drive and the doctor said that was ok, just so I don't do it when taking the oxycodone.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I am curled up in my house, enjoying a main dish salad, a new (to me) Ngaio Marsh mystery, listening to the rain patter on the windows.   Heaven!


----------



## HoneyNut

I got both the high-dose flu shot and the bivalent covid booster today (should have read this thread first!).  So far just a mild headache that has mostly gone away.  I got the shots in different arms.

The weather was very nice, sunny and mild, and the trees are changing colors here in Maryland, very pretty.  One little tiny leaf fell on me, I took its picture...


----------



## Leann

Trish said:


> I had a flu jab last Saturday and am planning to have the Covid booster next week or the week after.  I don't like the idea of having both jabs on the same day.


Same here. I had the flu shot on 9/26 and wanted to wait a few weeks before getting the Covid booster.


----------



## Leann

Alligatorob said:


> Went to the doctor for my first post-op check up.  He says I can keep the knees.
> 
> To be honest it is hurting more, he said that was normal and a sign my nerve endings are recovering.  I think he's right, less numbness now, I preferred the numbness.  I have started to drive and the doctor said that was ok, just so I don't do it when taking the oxycodone.
> View attachment 244282View attachment 244283View attachment 244287View attachment 244288


Beautiful new knees!!!


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Naaaaw.....false alarm!  We only got  .1 inches of rain.


Oh no; the ship is grounded , then!
Now I don't feel as badly as I did, that I couldn't fit on it, with all those animals you'd invited, first, Trila!


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> Oh no; the ship is grounded , then!
> Now I don't feel as badly as I did, that I couldn't fit on it, with all those animals you'd invited, first, Trila!


You misunderstand....the animals came 2 by 2, but you and all of my friends had reserved seating!! LOL


----------



## Trila

Trila said:


> You misunderstand....the animals came 2 by 2, but you and all of my friends had reserved seating!! LOL


@Kaila  and hugs to you, too my friend!


----------



## Kaila

We hope that you soon start feeling much better, from your sore throat, etc!  @Trila


----------



## Chet

I painted the front stoop today after scraping off the peeling stuff yesterday. Took about an hour and a half. The previous paint job lasted about 10 years with some touching up. The paint was $51 a gallon. Ten years ago it was $40.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## NorthernLight

The meatballs, just before they went into the oven. Enough for 4 meals.


----------



## Trila

I made a spot in the bookcase for Andy.  You'd never know that he is an outdoor cat!


----------



## Alligatorob

Leann said:


> Beautiful new knees!!!


Thanks @Leann , beautiful isn't an adjective I had though of yet.  Will work on that!


----------



## Teacher Terry

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I realized today that I hadn’t been taking my daily walk since this happened to my friend so I made time for one and it really helped with my mood.
The hot water commercial boiler in my condo building died 16 days ago. It took this long to find a replacement and get it installed. A hot shower never felt so good. Then I ran the dishwasher. I am so sick of washing dishes by hand.


----------



## -Oy-

Yesterday went well. Good Tai Chi session and the doc was happy with my progress and will see me after another full blood test in 3 months  Looks lke I'm ready to go to the actual gym and do some light workouts! EEEK!
A gardener bloke is coming today to finish off the front garden that he left like a building site 6 weeks ago, and power wash the drive and flagged area round the back. We've had the two daft sheds moved to a more sensible place (they were across the back of the bungalow) and once all is jet washed we can see what we'll do to make it a bit more interesting


----------



## hollydolly

Chet said:


> I painted the front stoop today after scraping off the peeling stuff yesterday. Took about an hour and a half. The previous paint job lasted about 10 years with some touching up. The paint was $51 a gallon. Ten years ago it was $40.


that's a fair mark-up... here at the moment... things are going up by that price in a week


----------



## hollydolly

It's raining... I love it when it's raining and I get to stay at home.. so cosy... . In a little while I have a Zoom meeting, which usually lasts about an hour.. 

Last night I had a dreadful sleep, full of nightmares, and then at about 5 am I woke up coughing, just couldn't stop for about 2 hours, I have no idea why...  still coughing a little bit now..


----------



## hawkdon

Morning, up early as heck to get ready for hosp visit and
surgery....at 10am, but got to be there early....gonna be a
loooong day.....take care all......


----------



## Purwell

Waiting for hospital transport to London for first day of my 13th cycle of chemo.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Waiting for hospital transport to London for first day of my 13th cycle of chemo.


Good luck with it.. how many more do you need.. 13 is a Huge amount, sorry you're going through that..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon and @ Purwell sending good mojo to both of you!

@hollydolly It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles here, too. There was thunder last night that didn't exactly wake me up...I was just sort of aware of it. According to the weatherheads, it'll all be cleared out in a couple of hours.

A day off. Dunno what I'll do with it, probably nothing very constructive. Maybe I'll dig out some warmer clothes. Or not. Maybe I'll just sit around on my dead center and eat chocolate and ice cream.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Waiting on the handy-man to come fix a faulty valve in the hot water heater...  so no shower til he gets here at 1000.  I've got 10,000 things I'm chafing to accomplish but I guess I'll hang out in my PJs for a while   Life is hard =P


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Waiting on the handy-man to come fix a faulty valve in the hot water heater...  so no shower til he gets here at 1000.  I've got 10,000 things I'm chafing to accomplish but I guess I'll hang out in my PJs for a while   Life is hard =P


oddly..I seem to have something wrong with my hot water today... I've turned the water heating onto Boost  to see if that'll do anything but if not, I'll have to call someone in to look at the boiler


----------



## Georgiagranny

My vision is getting a bit wonky this morning...which happens when I've spent too much time computing. Time for me to get some housekeeping chores done while I wait for news about the upcoming increase in social security.

Y'all keep your fingers crossed for a big increase. I like  . I like the nice green color, the nice green feel, the nice green smell, and the nice green way it looks in my bank account.

In the meantime, off to tidy up.

ETA: Also like the nice green way it spends.


----------



## Pepper

Put away the ton of laundry I did yesterday.  Do the dishes piled up in the sink.  Want to go to the bank, but may have to leave that till tomorrow as it is supposed to rain most of the day today.  I'll hang out here and make a pest of myself.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30,it was raining outside,didn't go far, halfway around apt complex just to get some fresh air temp was 60
I leave at noon to go to the airport,my Jet Blue flight leaves at 2:30 for NYC,hopefully the rain will have stopped by then. I hate flying in the rain ,always feels like I'm on a roller coaster LOL!
I return Mon afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> On my early walk at 6:30,it was raining outside,didn't go far, halfway around apt complex just to get some fresh air temp was 60
> I leave at noon to go to the airport,my Jet Blue flight leaves at 2:30 for NYC,hopefully the rain will have stopped by then. I hate flying in the rain ,always feels like I'm on a roller coaster LOL!
> I return Mon afternoon


Safe journey Sue...


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy  day in NW PA.
Hubby didn't  sleep well,, worrying about   some property we have.
He's off to see the lawyer.

Meantime I better  quit 'playing' on  my computer.

We picked apple last evening.
Had a 5 gallon  pail full .
There are still apples on the trees!

Toying with the idea of making 'apple butter'.
I'm the only one that likes it.

Better make  hubby  a pie today.


----------



## MickaC

I think Mother Nature has changed her mind of higher than normal temps…….this week so far…..cold north winds, high winds.

Made the decision to have my leaf and grass clean up, hired done, if the wind stops and drys up.
Have never hired this done, ever before……
Still trying to get over my bronchitis, which turned into pneumonia……really bad time of the year to get sick.
Think I wore myself down, with the selling, and trying to keep up with the yard, not eating properly.
So…..I am feeling better, finally.

Yesterday, had my realtor agent over, to look over, assessing, etc.
Happy with the potential list price…..need to get outdoor pics  if it ever gets a brighter nice spell out there.
Officially the for sale sign goes up in early spring……but……if someone is interested in my place……I’ll allow her to show during this winter……will see how that works out.

So what I’ll do today…..turn the thermostat up, which I’ve already done…..usual morning cleaning chores…..might get a few things to the shed, if it doesn’t rain, I hate putting wet stuff in the shed……and go through more sewing and hobby inventory……still get tired easily.


----------



## Alligatorob

Going to physical therapy and  healing a lot more slowly than I'd like... it hurts this morning.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok that’s a new one … call came up on my phone designated as from Germany .  Cancelled the call.  Waiting to see if I get a voice mail


----------



## IKE

Ran all my errands yesterday so I don't have squat planned for today......I'm sure if I look hard enough that I'll find something to piddle around with to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Aneeda72

Walked my 4 morning miles as usual.  Now settled down to watch my recorded tv shows


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> I think Mother Nature has changed her mind of higher than normal temps…….this week so far…..cold north winds, high winds.
> 
> Made the decision to have my leaf and grass clean up, hired done, if the wind stops and drys up.
> Have never hired this done, ever before……
> Still trying to get over my bronchitis, which turned into pneumonia……really bad time of the year to get sick.
> Think I wore myself down, with the selling, and trying to keep up with the yard, not eating properly.
> So…..I am feeling better, finally.
> 
> Yesterday, had my realtor agent over, to look over, assessing, etc.
> Happy with the potential list price…..need to get outdoor pics  if it ever gets a brighter nice spell out there.
> Officially the for sale sign goes up in early spring……but……if someone is interested in my place……I’ll allow her to show during this winter……will see how that works out.
> 
> So what I’ll do today…..turn the thermostat up, which I’ve already done…..usual morning cleaning chores…..might get a few things to the shed, if it doesn’t rain, I hate putting wet stuff in the shed……and go through more sewing and hobby inventory……still get tired easily.


Take care of yourself, @MickaC !


----------



## RadishRose

Shocking crime committed up the street from me last night.

911 call from a residence for domestic incident resulted in 2 police officers being shot to death and one critically injured. I can hardly believe it! Here, on my own road, less than 1/4 mile.

A suspect was killed and his brother injured. No other info on the residents of the home are available.

It's just terrible, those young (mid 30's) officers killed like that. The one in the hospital is only 26. Police cars from surrounding towns are taking turns keeping vigil for him outside the hospital.

I didn't hear a thing! I found out when my son texted me early this morning.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@RadishRose There was a shooting at a home a couple of blocks away from us in an upscale subdivision. Too darned close for comfort. 

Two sheriff's deputies serving a misdemeanor warrant. A _misdemeanor_...post bail, go home, wait for court date. Now instead of a misdemeanor (the guy who killed the deputies wasn't even the person for whom the warrant was issued), he'll go to prison, probably for life. 

If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say the shooter was high on crack or meth. It's everywhere, not just in the 'hoods.

So what am I doing? Waiting for the January 6 committee hearing. No matter what's revealed, it won't make one iota of difference.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> Shocking crime committed up the street from me last night.
> 
> 911 call from a residence for domestic incident resulted in 2 police officers being shot to death and one critically injured. I can hardly believe it! Here, on my own road, less than 1/4 mile.
> 
> A suspect was killed and his brother injured. No other info on the residents of the home are available.
> 
> It's just terrible, those young (mid 30's) officers killed like that. The one in the hospital is only 26. Police cars from surrounding towns are taking turns keeping vigil for him outside the hospital.
> 
> I didn't hear a thing! I found out when my son texted me early this morning.


Stuff like that causes everyone to feel violated and more vulnerable; so sorry @RadishRose !  ((Hugs))


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've often commented that living in a small village, I have to travel some miles to large stores.  Today, we decided to do a round trip to visit all the stores to buy the goods that we can only get there.  So, off to Aberdeen and Sainsburys, then north again for more shops before getting back home with the car full of food and drink.  I'm hoping I don't have to do that again this year.

Made a fish pie for dinner.


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> Shocking crime committed up the street from me last night.
> 
> 911 call from a residence for domestic incident resulted in 2 police officers being shot to death and one critically injured. I can hardly believe it! Here, on my own road, less than 1/4 mile.
> 
> A suspect was killed and his brother injured. No other info on the residents of the home are available.
> 
> It's just terrible, those young (mid 30's) officers killed like that. The one in the hospital is only 26. Police cars from surrounding towns are taking turns keeping vigil for him outside the hospital.
> 
> I didn't hear a thing! I found out when my son texted me early this morning.


I may have read something about this today.
If so, it seems it was a planned fake domestic call, and the perps ambushed the officers, resulting in 2 deaths.

What a horrible, sick minded thing to do.


----------



## RadishRose

dobielvr said:


> I may have read something about this today.
> If so, it seems it was a planned fake domestic call, and the perps ambushed the officers, resulting in 2 deaths.
> 
> What a horrible, sick minded thing to do.


Yes, you're right. I just read about the cops being lured into ambush. The suspect was thrown out of a bar earlier and went home.

"_Sources close to the investigation tell NBC the suspect called 911 and waited with an AR-15-style rifle for police to arrive_."

My head is still spinning. This area is considered safe. It's so close to my home.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @RadishRose There was a shooting at a home a couple of blocks away from us in an upscale subdivision. Too darned close for comfort.
> 
> Two sheriff's deputies serving a misdemeanor warrant. A _misdemeanor_...post bail, go home, wait for court date. Now instead of a misdemeanor (the guy who killed the deputies wasn't even the person for whom the warrant was issued), he'll go to prison, probably for life.
> 
> If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say the shooter was high on crack or meth. It's everywhere, not just in the 'hoods.
> 
> So what am I doing? Waiting for the January 6 committee hearing. No matter what's revealed, it won't make one iota of difference.


Well, the Jan 6 committee hearing presentation was really really good.  Oh the drama of the politics of the USofA.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> Shocking crime committed up the street from me last night.
> 
> 911 call from a residence for domestic incident resulted in 2 police officers being shot to death and one critically injured. I can hardly believe it! Here, on my own road, less than 1/4 mile.
> 
> A suspect was killed and his brother injured. No other info on the residents of the home are available.
> 
> It's just terrible, those young (mid 30's) officers killed like that. The one in the hospital is only 26. Police cars from surrounding towns are taking turns keeping vigil for him outside the hospital.
> 
> I didn't hear a thing! I found out when my son texted me early this morning.


Wow……I have no words……So SORRY to hear……think maybe it was good you didn’t hear all that.
My heart goes out to the officers and their families that were killed and injured..


----------



## Michael Z

Getting that frig of ours fixed (hopefully). Cleaned out the defrost drain line. Was only in the low 40's today so all the food went on the screen porch. That cold weather is good for something!  

To clean it out, I ended up blowing into the drain line at the bottom. Then, repeatedly poured hot water down and the gunk came out little by little. Was impossible to get anything like a wire up the entire line.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Clearing up stuff out side the shop and hauled three large loads up the hill in the backhoe to my storage space, before the snow hits. Moving a little slow, as I'm recovering after a visit to the ER Sunday. Nothing too serious, but painful, and really took the wind out of my sails. Should be back to normal in a few more days.


----------



## MickaC

Geezer Garage said:


> Clearing up stuff out side the shop and hauled three large loads up the hill in the backhoe to my storage space, before the snow hits. Moving a little slow, as I'm recovering after a visit to the ER Sunday. Nothing too serious, but painful, and really took the wind out of my sails. Should be back to normal in a few more days.


So sorry to hear……take care of yourself, please.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Clearing up stuff out side the shop and hauled three large loads up the hill in the backhoe to my storage space, before the snow hits. Moving a little slow, as I'm recovering after a visit to the ER Sunday. Nothing too serious, but painful, and really took the wind out of my sails. Should be back to normal in a few more days.


What happened to you Geezer? Are you ok now?


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> Good luck with it.. how many more do you need.. 13 is a Huge amount, sorry you're going through that..


It has been postponed as my blood count has not recovered far enough.

I don't think there is a finite number of cycles as AML cannot be cured at the moment.
All the doctors can do is keep me in remission.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> It has been postponed as my blood count has not recovered far enough.
> 
> I don't think there is a finite number of cycles as AML cannot be cured at the moment.
> All the doctors can do is keep me in remission.


Oh Good Lord... how do you cope ?...


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I got lots done earlier today. A tooth smoothed down at the dental office,
picked up the medication for my cat, had car tires rotated and an oil
change, and a quick trip to town, still early here not even 4pm yet.


----------



## Lee

Hubby been in the hospital again but home now so been busy playing nurse. The demands a man can make &$#)*&^


----------



## Aneeda72

I took a walk down to the apartment manager’s office this afternoon.  Asked him if he was aware  that more and more dogs were being let off leash for their walks.  And while I am a dog person, I am not an off leash dog person.  On the rare walks with Stella, my almost 5 pound yorkie, she is leashed.

He said, no, of course.  The last dog he saw, off leash, was 3 weeks ago.  He fined them 50 dollars and said next time it was bye bye to the dog.  I asked him to send out a reminder to keep the dogs on leash.

Cause on my walk I was approached by a large off leash dog and owner. I stopped, stood perfectly still, and asked it the dog would bite.  No, she said.  He just likes to jump up on people.  .   Oh joy, I so want to be jumped up on by a 50 pound uncontrollable dog.  Plus all dogs bite.  Ugh.  People can be so stupid.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I'm fine, just a bit sore, but thanks for asking. It was just one of those "the perfect storm" moments. Too embarrassing to go into details.


----------



## Llynn

Saw my Md for an annual going over. Got a couple of shots, blood tests and other geezer required maintenance issues attended to. Doc said I must have taken good care of myself to reach this age in such good shape.......I laughed and laughed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did some accounting this morning for my son and me.  I thoroughly cleaned the patio door track and frame so our kitten can sit by the screen and watch the birds and squirrels. It was overdue for a good cleaning anyway.  Also, emptied her litter box and washed it out then swept the area where her box is kept. Talked briefly with my BFF and watched T.V. Of course I played the obligatory Words With Friends.


----------



## NorthernLight

Sweet of you to make everything nice for kitty!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Out the door to bake croissants and other goodies


----------



## hollydolly

It's overcast, and forecast to rain from Lunchtime.. so I'm staying home... Gotta wait for a couple of deliveries today anyway..  so it's not a hardship


----------



## Ken N Tx

4 new tires for the pick-up today..


----------



## IKE

I mentioned to mama last night that I was going to the gun range this morning to do some shooting but she said that she was kinda hoping that I'd chauffeur her to the Asian grocery store in OKC (30 miles north) this morning to pick up a few things.

Driving her to the store vs going to the range is a win, win for me......I get to spend some time with a good looking woman plus she always buys me a big bowl of pho for being her chauffeur.


----------



## katlupe

Prepping raw vegetables, mixing up 4 batches of Keto Chow, making more chaffles and then some homemade ranch dressing. Have to take garbage out this morning and then taking a walk to the drug store across the parking lot for some heavy cream. Editing some photos when I get to sit down again and maybe even write a blog post. Hoping to get it all done this morning while I have energy and can stand better.


----------



## Pinky

Sifting through clothes in closets/drawers, and shoes as well, for Value Village. I've already given 2 bags of
clothing to them this season. I came across a couple of nighties I bought last winter, that I'd forgotten about. One, pink with sheep printed all over it, looked familiar when I was looking online - so, I dug down
in my nightie drawer and found it. What a doofus I am!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Cleaning, dusting, sorting....  arranging, rearranging/ stand back, ponder, repeat.

4+ years of being away leaves me plenty to do at home

Don't get me wrong, my sons who stayed in my house while I was gone did a good job of keeping the place up while I was away, but (as Georgiagranny would say) Yanno, there's somethings only a woman notices...  Like the front of my stainless steel-fronted refrigerator.  Took Bartender's Friend to it this AM-- built up smudges, fingerprints, grime GONE!  Yay!


----------



## Been There

Going to hospital to visit an older gentleman that used to play poker with us. He is a 98 year old WWII veteran and Purple Heart recipient. His wife told me last night he’s not doing well and the doctor thinks he may be going into pneumonia.


----------



## Been There

Been There said:


> Going to hospital to visit an older gentleman that used to play poker with us. He is a 98 year old WWII veteran and Purple Heart recipient. His wife told me last night he’s not doing well and the doctor thinks he may be going into pneumonia.


I am hoping the nurses will allow me to get him up and out of bed and walk the hallways. That’s what they did back in the day to help prevent pneumonia.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lovely morning so went for a walk north of the village.  There's a large pond where we usually see a variety of birds, but today - nothing.
Tried playing 'Pooh sticks' at one of the little bridges over the burn, but the sticks never appeared at the other side.  They kept getting stuck on the bridge supports which were large stone pillars.

Rain forecast for this afternoon, but there's plenty of cooking to do and cleaning a whole salmon that we bought yesterday.  Also expecting a delivery sometime and if I'm not around, goodness knows where it will be left.

Got results from my annual kidney function tests.  All looking good - I just have to keep an eye on my blood pressure.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Sifting through clothes in closets/drawers, and shoes as well, for Value Village. I've already given 2 bags of
> clothing to them this season. I came across a couple of nighties I bought last winter, that I'd forgotten about. One, pink with sheep printed all over it, looked familiar when I was looking online - so, I dug down
> in my nightie drawer and found it. What a doofus I am!


You're not alone.. I do the same...


----------



## -Oy-

One thing i’ve missed since we moved to the seaside back in May is the big city. So, we’ve driven down to Manchester and I’m in Street Photography mode while Mrs Oy looks for Christmas presents


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> I think Mother Nature has changed her mind of higher than normal temps…….this week so far…..cold north winds, high winds.
> 
> Made the decision to have my leaf and grass clean up, hired done, if the wind stops and drys up.
> Have never hired this done, ever before……
> Still trying to get over my bronchitis, which turned into pneumonia……really bad time of the year to get sick.
> Think I wore myself down, with the selling, and trying to keep up with the yard, not eating properly.
> So…..I am feeling better, finally.
> 
> Yesterday, had my realtor agent over, to look over, assessing, etc.
> Happy with the potential list price…..need to get outdoor pics  if it ever gets a brighter nice spell out there.
> Officially the for sale sign goes up in early spring……but……if someone is interested in my place……I’ll allow her to show during this winter……will see how that works out.
> 
> So what I’ll do today…..turn the thermostat up, which I’ve already done…..usual morning cleaning chores…..might get a few things to the shed, if it doesn’t rain, I hate putting wet stuff in the shed……and go through more sewing and hobby inventory……still get tired easily.


Sounds like things are coming together nicely for your sale. I hope this means that you will have time to take care of yourself...and start feeling better!


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> One thing i’ve missed since we moved to the seaside back in May is the big city. So, we’ve driven down to Manchester and I’m in Street Photography mode while Mrs Oy looks for Christmas presents


street photography in a city  is always super interesting.. I've not mastered the art yet.....could you ask Mrs Oy if she's going into the Arndale to pop into Primark for me..


----------



## Trila

Geezer Garage said:


> Clearing up stuff out side the shop and hauled three large loads up the hill in the backhoe to my storage space, before the snow hits. Moving a little slow, as I'm recovering after a visit to the ER Sunday. Nothing too serious, but painful, and really took the wind out of my sails. Should be back to normal in a few more days.


Feeling any better?


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning......the big news here is that there is a 70% chance of rain Sunday....fingers crossed.
I may cook a pot roast later today.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I took a walk down to the apartment manager’s office this afternoon.  Asked him if he was aware  that more and more dogs were being let off leash for their walks.  And while I am a dog person, I am not an off leash dog person.  On the rare walks with Stella, my almost 5 pound yorkie, she is leashed.
> 
> He said, no, of course.  The last dog he saw, off leash, was 3 weeks ago.  He fined them 50 dollars and said next time it was bye bye to the dog.  I asked him to send out a reminder to keep the dogs on leash.
> 
> Cause on my walk I was approached by a large off leash dog and owner. I stopped, stood perfectly still, and asked it the dog would bite.  No, she said.  He just likes to jump up on people.  .   Oh joy, I so want to be jumped up on by a 50 pound uncontrollable dog.  Plus all dogs bite.  Ugh.  People can be so stupid.


You got that right!  Thirty years ago, I had a 120 pound dog that I run off leash (in an area where it was allowed, and I was on my bicycle).  This dog was dumber than a box of rocks!  All she wanted wad for people to give her attention.  She got this attention by jumping on anyone she saw.  At the time, I considered it to be a nuisance, and I worked at training her to stay down.

Now, 30 years later, I realize how dangerous she was!  How easily she could have knocked over someone who was not stable on their legs.  And how invasive she was to other people!!!  Luckily, there were very few people where we went, and nothing bad ever happened.  But now?  I could never do that!  If I ever had another dog, it's one thing to let it run off leash at home....but never in public!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Yes, feeling much better, thanks for the concern. Got a fair amount done yesterday, at a somewhat reduced speed, and heading out for breakfast, and errands this morning. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> street photography in a city  is always super interesting.. I've not mastered the art yet.....could you ask Mrs Oy if she's going into the Arndale to pop into Primark for me..


Primark isn’t in the Arndale. It’s on Market St opposite the Debenhams building.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Primark isn’t in the Arndale. It’s on Market St opposite the Debenhams building.


oh right...I was joking anyway... haven't been to the Arndale Manchester in  over 20 years


----------



## win231

Shoveling leaves.  I have a large area on the side of my house (like a hallway) where my neighbor's leaves accumulate & I get rid of them twice a year when they get several inches deep. It's 150 feet long.  They fill a large green barrel 4 times.  Great exercise for the back & shoulders.


----------



## Aneeda72

On my walk today I saw the bigger feral cat that rules our property.  Someone had dropped a great deal of dog food in the landscape rocks a couple weeks ago.  The cat was chowing down on it.  Usually she hunts birds, rodents and such.  Glad she found a meal that she doesn’t have to work so hard for.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> oh right...I was joking anyway... haven't been to the Arndale Manchester in  over 20 years


That explains it


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> On my walk today I saw the bigger feral cat that rules our property.  Someone had dropped a great deal of dog food in the landscape rocks a couple weeks ago.  The cat was chowing down on it.  Usually she hunts birds, rodents and such.  Glad she found a meal that she doesn’t have to work so hard for.


As long as she still hunts, it's ok.  But I hope that no one is giving her a steady diet of dog food....very bad for cats!


----------



## win231

Trila said:


> As long as she still hunts, it's ok.  But I hope that no one is giving her a steady diet of dog food....very bad for cats!


Yes, cats are obligate carnivores - their system designed to eat only meat.  Most dog food has fillers like grains & waste products from manufacture of other foods, etc. very bad for cats.
Dogs are mostly carnivores, but will eat almost anything.


----------



## Trila

Dio  and I just got back from seeing the APN for his chest congestion.  He tested negative for COVID, and they are treating him for bronchitis....steroids & antibiotics.  It's such a relief that something is getting done to help him get over this!!


----------



## hollydolly

One of these days where I've done a lot but you can't really see the results  of it.. 

Got a lot of paperwork filed into their relatives file boxes.. not that there was papers lying around but I discovered much had been filed in the wrong boxes..  so I got that sorted, and relocated the boxes into another area .. much climbing up and down of stepladders

Took 2 separate deliveries today..

Put new Hygrometers into the sheds to measure any dampness in them, I will be disappointed if there is any significant damp because I have electric Dehumidifiers in both.. 

Got Laundry done..

Spoke to my daughter about her transferring her Iphone 12 to me.. because she's now got her new Iphone 14.. and I only have an Iphone X.. (10) but I don't know how to pair them so I might have to take a trip up to hers next weekend.. 

Right now I'm waiting for my dinner to finish cooking. Got Chicken thighs in the air fryer.. baked Potato in the Microwave, and in a minute I'm going down to make Creamed Mushrooms..


----------



## charry

Dont ask…..


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I went  yard sale shopping.
Terrible fact is we don't  know the street names in our  town,, after living  here!

Any how  no luck at either sale today, not that we 'need' anything.
Even the local library was closed for staff training.

Only  good thing  this morning after I put on clean jeans,, found 2 tens in the back pocket!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Sounds like things are coming together nicely for your sale. I hope this means that you will have time to take care of yourself...and start feeling better!


Thank you for your thoughts and caring.


----------



## Georgiagranny

What the what? By mid-week we're supposed to have frost Frost, I tell you! I'm gonna run away My flowers! Ack!


----------



## Trila

charry said:


> Dont ask…..


Ok...no questions.  Just a hug for you!


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> What the what? By mid-week we're supposed to have frost Frost, I tell you! I'm gonna run away My flowers! Ack!


Happens every year!!!  Dang!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Happens every year!!!  Dang!


It does? We get frost every year just about this time? I'll be darned. It's not welcome. Neither are the daytime temps in the 50s and 60s. I'm telling you, I'm gonna run away      I'm gonna go to a South Sea Island


----------



## hawkdon

Well, just got in from hospital,. surgery went well, but because
I live alone they made me stay overnite just in case....just as
well since I made 700 trips to the bathroom, wow did I pee.....
every 3 or 4 mins I was going....finally about 300am it slowed down...never got any sleep, but hope I do tonite....tired as
bloody hell.....later.......don


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Well, just got in from hospital,. surgery went well, but because
> I live alone they made me stay overnite just in case....just as
> well since I made 700 trips to the bathroom, wow did I pee.....
> every 3 or 4 mins I was going....finally about 300am it slowed down...never got any sleep, but hope I do tonite....tired as
> bloody hell.....later.......don


Excellent news that you're home safe and sound Don, and they looked after you for the first night after surgery. Now listen to the Doctors and do everything they tell you now you're home, and hopefully you'll be feeling better very soon..


----------



## charry

Trila said:


> Ok...no questions.  Just a hug for you!


Aww , bless you …thanks….feeling ok now


----------



## horseless carriage

We went to our doctor's surgery this morning for two inoculations. Covid in the left arm, flu in the right. No after effects, so far, so good.


----------



## Chet

Driver's license renewal is every 4 years  in PA and this is my year so that's what I did today. I took the interstate that I used to take for work and it was like old times flying down the road at 70 MPH at times. It took about 20 minutes to get processed and it gave me time for people watching. There were quit a few of what appeared to be Spanish speaking immigrants so_ the times they are a changin'._

What is issued anymore for the first time, is an interim license that is good for 15 days so they can check your image to see if your identity has been stolen. Who the heck wants to be a near 80 year old male???

Coming back I got on the north entrance to the interstate but it was the south I wanted, so I _improvised _around a barrier to go south.


----------



## Pinky

@hawkdon 

So glad you're home now, safe and sound. Take good care of yourself


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon Yay. Glad you're home safe and sound and hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.

What's gonna happen to the hummingbirds next week? It's supposed to be in the 70s one day, 50s the next? Should I start knitting them little sweaters?

Hey...am I the only one who watches the murder shows? What I wannano is how come the murders only seem to happen in small (always "tight-knit") communities where everybody knows everybody else, and they're always "a good place to raise a family"? 

Geez. If they're such great places, how come people keep getting murdered there? And why would anyone want to raise a family there?


----------



## Alligatorob

More PT, just did a short walk, doing more walking.  Recovery is slow and painful, but happening...


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> What the what? By mid-week we're supposed to have frost Frost, I tell you! I'm gonna run away My flowers! Ack!


But *to where? 
 If your house isn't far enough, then *_How far would we have to go, to avoid all danger of frost?


_


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hawkdon Yay. Glad you're home safe and sound and hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.
> 
> What's gonna happen to the hummingbirds next week? It's supposed to be in the 70s one day, 50s the next? Should I start knitting them little sweaters?
> 
> Hey...am I the only one who watches the murder shows? What I wannano is how come the murders only seem to happen in small (always "tight-knit") communities where everybody knows everybody else, and they're always "a good place to raise a family"?
> 
> Geez. If they're such great places, how come people keep getting murdered there? And why would anyone want to raise a family there?


 finally, someone who asks the same questions as me... !! Funny that every murder takes place in a little community where families walk their dogs in safety, and Jim bob helps all his neighbours shovel snow.. and Mary Jane bakes cakes.. for the community, ... and the registered nutter moves in next door..


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> @hawkdon Yay. Glad you're home safe and sound and hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.
> 
> What's gonna happen to the hummingbirds next week? It's supposed to be in the 70s one day, 50s the next? Should I start knitting them little sweaters?
> 
> Hey...am I the only one who watches the murder shows? What I wannano is how come the murders only seem to happen in small (always "tight-knit") communities where everybody knows everybody else, and they're always "a good place to raise a family"?
> 
> Geez. If they're such great places, how come people keep getting murdered there? And why would anyone want to raise a family there?


I was just being my silly self, but I do comprehend that you don't want to see your flowers suddenly frozen,  
Even living up North, I do not enjoy that yearly  event;  And living where you do, one would hope for it to come much later or not at all, each year.

Hummingbirds, however, are amazingly fine in below freezing weather.  I am amazed by their yearly arrival, out my windows, in such early so-called Springtime, that we are still having nightly temps below freezing, at that time.  They do fine.  Their metabolism is something to be envied by we mere helpess humans.


----------



## Kaila

@Blessed 
Did you say you were going to have your haircut soon, and did you? 
Or did you mean soon, as in sometime in the next weeks or months?
If you did, I wondered if it came out well and if you like it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> finally, someone who asks the same questions as me... !! Funny that every murder takes place in a little community where families walk their dogs in safety, and Jim bob help all his neighbours shovel snow.. and Mary Jane bakes cakes.. for the community, ... and the registered nutter moves in next door..


we forgot to mention the part where nobody locks their doors...



Kaila said:


> But *to where?
> If your house isn't far enough, then *_How far would we have to go, to avoid all danger of frost?
> 
> 
> _


a South Sea island, @Kaila.

Are you absolutely sure that there's no need to knit little sweaters for the hummers? Mittens? Will they need mittens? Little bootees for their tiny little hummer feet?

When we still lived in the north, just a half mile from the end of the earth, we didn't see hummers before mid-June, earliest (about the same time the ice was gone from Lake Superior), and they skedaddled outta there by mid-August.

Yeah. Summer didn't last long up there. We called it the Land of Short Trees because the growing season was so limited that the trees never had a chance to get very tall.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> When we still lived in the north, just a half mile from the end of the earth, we didn't see hummers before mid-June, earliest (about the same time the ice was gone from Lake Superior), and they skedaddled outta there by mid-August.
> 
> Yeah. Summer didn't last long up there.


That is very interesting!  I live not too awfully far from the Canadian border, and our summer growing season is short;
however, our hummingbirds are heartier than the ones you'd witnessed.  They come in April, and they only left, quite recently.
I think I overheard them saying they were heading to their winter abodes in Georgia  where they would not encounter frosts, and that they were leaving here, last couple of weeks, in order to avoid having to shop for socks, mittens, etc. 

P.S. Perhaps the hummers remain in my area longer, because it is closer to the mitigating effects of the Atlantic Ocean, than where you used to live. ?


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Went to the doctor for my first post-op check up.  He says I can keep the knees.
> 
> To be honest it is hurting more, he said that was normal and a sign my nerve endings are recovering.  I think he's right, less numbness now, I preferred the numbness.  I have started to drive and the doctor said that was ok, just so I don't do it when taking the oxycodone.
> View attachment 244282View attachment 244283View attachment 244287View attachment 244288


Looking really good……your pics of your new parts look the same as my not so new parts……they’re beautiful, aren’t there.
One of mine are 8 years, and the other is 6 years……if I am taking good care of them ( like don’t do anything stupid )……I supposed to get 30 years with them……mine are porcelain…….what are yours, stainless steel, titanium, or porcelain.
I don’t have any screws….just cement……..I don’t see any screws on yours.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> a South Sea island, @Kaila



Sounds like a good destination to me, too.  Will see you there.

Let's go very soon, so we will not have to see our flowers suddenly black and shriveled.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> see our flowers suddenly black and shriveled.


Oh, no! I'm gonna cover the mums at least. Only just got them this week!

Believe me, no mitigating effects of the Atlanta where we lived on the south shore of Lake Superior on the Wisconsin/Michigan state line. 

Oh, and BTW, it started sNOwing up there last night and is expected to keep on sNOwing until at least next Thursday. Well...actually until spring, of course, but this go-round will just be a week...


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Oh, no! I'm gonna cover the mums at least. Only just got them this week!
> 
> Believe me, no mitigating effects of the Atlanta where we lived on the south shore of Lake Superior on the Wisconsin/Michigan state line.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, it started sNOwing up there last night and is expected to keep on sNOwing until at least next Thursday. Well...actually until spring, of course, but this go-round will just be a week...


You are right, of course.  There's No mitigating, of that freezing cold in the Midwest.  I lived there, decades ago and I can still remember that chill anyplace West of Buffalo really, and the extreme long winters, of Ohio, etc.... and I didn't even go as far West as Michigan or Wisconsin.  
That's even worse for humans than here, where I am now.  

OH YES, I had forgotten, old bedsheets covering the plants, keeps them well, here too!  Yes, do that for your mums!


----------



## Blessed

Kaila said:


> @Blessed
> Did you say you were going to have your haircut soon, and did you?
> Or did you mean soon, as in sometime in the next weeks or months?
> If you did, I wondered if it came out well and if you like it.



I have not had it yet.   I have sleep issues, up all night and sleep during the day.   Makes it hard to get things done. I would like to have already had it done, so asap. I am sure I will like it, tired of taking care of the long hair!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> As long as she still hunts, it's ok.  But I hope that no one is giving her a steady diet of dog food....very bad for cats!


My thought also, but this was actually dropped food all over the sidewalk and landscape.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I made two batches of cornbread flavored keto chaffles (no cheese). Put them in the freezer. They came out perfect! Then did four batches of Keto Chow replacement meal shakes that I use for ice cream. After that I vacuumed chairs and floor and set up a flea trap where Rabbit likes to sleep. It has a light on it and I know that is going to annoy him but that is what works. So he has to live with it for now.

The rest of my day was just doing normal daily chores. As soon as it got dark fireworks started going off. Not sure what that is about. Didn't bother Rabbit one bit this time. I have to be mindful about taking a break and getting off my feet in the afternoon. I did that today and watched a movie. It does help my lymphedema quite a bit. 

Everything is all done now so going to turn my computer off and go put my feet up and watch some videos.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was a busy day. This morning I mopped the floors. My son and I headed out around 10:30, stopped at Wawa where I got a soft pretzel, then we went to Walmart. I got items to last a couple of months but they were out of stock on a couple of things I wanted. I also found the perfect folding chair pads which I wanted to get in time for our studio guests tomorrow. After I put the refrigerated foods away, I ate lunch then walked to the post office. Luckily, both of my packages fit in the box so I didn't have to wait on a line. I've found that the P.O. is usually dead on Fridays around 2 o'clock anyway. 

I loaded and ran the dishwasher. I had to patch (actually camouflage) peeling plaster in my living room until it can be fixed properly. I mended a rip in my skirt and rearranged some items in our storage closet to make room for a (12) bundle of paper towels. I watched T.V. in between chores and will hopefully be able to watch more before I get sleepy.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> we forgot to mention the part where nobody locks their doors...


No need to lock doors in this Halcyon community..no-one has had to in the 100 years this community has been helping their neighbours, eating at each others' tables..  and all the children play together, and even on the days when he's worked 27 hours out of 24.. Mike and his friend Greg  will go and Help their  neighbours build sleighs for their kids to ride in the snow...  and when they go on vacation for 6 months.. all the neighbours pretty up their home as a surprise for when they return... ... so when geoff the new neighbour moves in next door, with 6 rottweilers  and starts to carve swastikas in the porch  with a chainsaw,  ... the community think he's just practising  on how to help with the community Barn raisin'.. and thought nothing more of it...


----------



## hollydolly

LOL @Aneeda72  don't look so shocked.. ...this is not MY community... @Georgiagranny  and me are talking about those murder shows on tv, where all the murders always seem to happen in a Halcyon community.. where people never lock their doors


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> Looking really good……your pics of your new parts look the same as my not so new parts……they’re beautiful, aren’t there.
> One of mine are 8 years, and the other is 6 years……if I am taking good care of them ( like don’t do anything stupid )……I supposed to get 30 years with them……mine are porcelain…….what are yours, stainless steel, titanium, or porcelain.
> I don’t have any screws….just cement……..I don’t see any screws on yours.
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks, good to hear from someone who had done it.  How long did it take you to get back to "normal"?  I hear a wide range of answers to that.

Mine are some kind of metal and plastic, don't think I got any screws, just glue.  They did have to drill down into the tibia and add a rod to the lower part, said my legs looked pretty bad.  The metal parts are the only thing you can see in the x-ray, the plastic doesn't show up.


----------



## Blessed

Got a couple loads of laundry almost done and put away.  Did the dog fur round up.  Best to sweep first so the vacuum does not get clogged.  Still need to unload the dishwasher.

Plan to throw little boy dog into the bath.  He has stickers in his fur I need to cut out and I need to trim up around his backside LOL.

Made mac and cheese yesterday so will warm some up to go with smoked sausage, and maybe peas or beans of some kind.


----------



## NorthernLight

Cut 12 pork chops in half and began marinating. In a couple of days I'll cook them and freeze them, to be (thawed and) eaten cold as snacks or side dishes.

Cut up 2 of the 6 hams I bought on sale. Froze 12 packages of 500-600 grams each. Roasted the meaty bones for immediate use.

I'm glad to say I made very little mess. Whew!

Continued to find or devise questions for the trivia game.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> My thought also, but this was actually dropped food all over the sidewalk and landscape.


LOL.  I'm sure she appreciated the "gift!"


----------



## Don M.

I finished cutting/splitting what I hope will be an adequate supply of firewood for the outdoor wood furnace this Winter.  All the forecasts are saying this will be a long and cold Winter, so I've got almost 10 cords stacked, instead of the normal 7 or 8.  I've still got a half dozen dead trees standing, if the weather gets real bad.  

Our electricity rates are fairly low, but I prefer to avoid paying $300+/Mo. for heat if I can feed the wood furnace. 

Those heating with Nat. gas, propane, or heating oil will likely see larger bills this Winter....will probably eat up the SS COLA.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'd planned to finally get off my duff and go and do something today (anything!).  But, by the time I was ready it was after 5 pm, so I only walked up the road a ways and back.  I was hoping to recognize the building where I worked almost 40 years ago, because the name of the road this hotel is on is so weirdly familiar, and a few weeks ago while waiting at a traffic light a mile or so south of here I was astounded to recognize my old apartment.  On my walk I saw three office buildings that were the right style but no burst of recognition happened.  

When I chose this hotel I knew I'd lived in the area long ago, but I'd only been thinking of the first apartment I had which is several miles away from here, I forgot I lived in three different apartments (due to being young and sharing with roommates, the first was a guy who after he got out of the military all of a sudden decided he wanted to move back to New York, then I moved to an apartment to share with a coworker but she unexpectedly developed an aggressive cancer and went home to California.  So then I got a cheap apartment to myself, which turns out to be close by!).  

It has been continual freakiness to be back, I don't know whether I have a horrible memory or whether things have changed so much in 40 years that they are unrecognizable.  The names of the roads are the same though, which just makes things feel more bizarre.


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Well, just got in from hospital,. surgery went well, but because
> I live alone they made me stay overnite just in case....just as
> well since I made 700 trips to the bathroom, wow did I pee.....
> every 3 or 4 mins I was going....finally about 300am it slowed down...never got any sleep, but hope I do tonite....tired as
> bloody hell.....later.......don


Take good care of yourself, Don and heal quickly!


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> More PT, just did a short walk, doing more walking.  Recovery is slow and painful, but happening...


Yes PT hurts, but keep at it. Soon you'll be dancing!


----------



## Alligatorob

RadishRose said:


> Soon you'll be dancing!


Hope so, but its been many years.  I'll settle for walking a little faster and more upright...


----------



## Blessed

Alligatorob said:


> Hope so, but its been many years.  I'll settle for walking a little faster and more upright...


I think right now you could use my method, Take a step, curse, take a step curse.  Whhen it hurts really bad, string them all together! Helped me LOL


----------



## Alligatorob

Blessed said:


> I think right now you could use my method, Take a step, curse, take a step curse. Whhen it hurts really bad, string them all together! Helped me LOL


Going to try that first thing in the morning!!  Thanks!


----------



## Jules

@MickaC  I lost my quote re you possibly selling in the winter.  In the spring things look prettier at your place and everyone else‘s who have their homes listed too.  People that are looking in the winter are often desperate and willing to pay more in a limited market.


----------



## Furryanimal

Heading down to Swansea for Newports game.


----------



## -Oy-

We had a good day in Manchester yesterday. A nice lunch in the Norther Quarter and a good 4 hours waking about taking photos. Good gentle exercise for my glass back - which feels better for it today 

Today's plan was down to the East Lancs Railway for their Autumn Steam Gala - but the weather forecast is 80% chance of rain all afternoon so I'm going tomorrow instead - forecast sunny all day. 

So today is a blank canvas so far. Maybe nip out for a healthy breakfast at one of the local cafes then... we'll wing it from there


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC  I lost my quote re you possibly selling in the winter.  In the spring things look prettier at your place and everyone else‘s who have their homes listed too.  People that are looking in the winter are often desperate and willing to pay more in a limited market.


Thanks for your thought……makes a lot of sense……my head is in a whirlwind as to what to do.


----------



## charry

Not been out as hubby feeling Ill
So I did washing and ironing x
Phoned my mum who also was feeling terrible still ,, bless her 
So much worry and stress !!!


----------



## Chet

No plans. Still waking up.


----------



## Sliverfox

We are up. 
The dog  has had  his first walk of the day.

 Both of us are charmed by electronic devices at this moment.
Have  barley  said 'Good Morning' to each other. 

Off & on sun shine  with  a bit of rain &  wind mixed in.


I did get 2  apple pies made yesterday.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Oh, the pleasure of having the weekend off!  (I worked weekends for 1.5 yrs)  Now I can join in with all those Have-A-Great-Weekend wishes in the other thread lol

So far my routine since being home has been early AM coffee and devotions, then tackle a big cleaning (read that as lots of dusting) job before hitting the showers.  (Pre-shower, I don't care that the N95 mask I wear while dusting squashes my hair).  This morning was clean the top of the refrigerator (yeah, it was bad) and also dust the top of my tv armoire, wash vase with silk roses/votive candle holders and replace candles.  

My daughter has the day off today, so I may spend part of today with her and the grandgirls.  La-dee-dah, I'll think about it later =P


----------



## Pecos

Today is laundry day for me after I take a morning walk and eat breakfast. Not exactly exciting.
I am doing my best to avoid TV news as none of it makes me very happy.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's sunny... altho' the forecast was for rain.. and because the forecast was for rain, I stayed home.

However my time wasn't wasted. I've finally after 14 months since my husband's been gone.. got the rest of his things bagged up for donation.  I gave away a whole load of his stuff at the start of the year.. but I couldn't bear to part with these best expensive jackets, and his best expensive  shoes.. 

I did briefly think I might sell them instead, but No, I'd rather they were gone in one fell swoop... 

I had a dream about him last night for the first time in weeks.. it wasn't pleasant 

I also bagged up 2 more sacks.. one with Boots,  shoes,  trainers, scarves &  coats of mine... and the other with  tops and jeans 

I'll try and get them to the charity shops tomorrow.....


----------



## StarSong

DH & I got our Covid Omicron boosters yesterday afternoon so today will be a do-nothing day while we recuperate with muscle aches.


----------



## Pinky

We're going out of town today, for the drive, as well as a wee bit of shopping. Downside is, it's raining.
Ah well, the car could use a wash, so, maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We're going out of town today, for the drive, as well as a wee bit of shopping. Downside is, it's raining.
> Ah well, the car could use a wash, so, maybe it's a good thing.


you do realise I'm your best buddy Pinks.. don'tcha ?..  and I'd never want to stop you buying me something nice while you're in the shops..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> you do realise I'm your best buddy Pinks.. don'tcha ?..  and I'd never want to stop you buying me something nice while you're in the shops..


Hols, whatever your heart desires


----------



## Geezer Garage

Having friends of a friend over to discuss loaning them a substantial sum of money. This would be a loan secured by land of a determined value, at 6%interest, which right now seems better than most everything else. It would be monthly payments over eight years. Have done this twice in the past, and it has worked out well for all concerned, so will see how the talks go, and make a decision in the next few days. Other than that, a little work in the shop, and some time outside on a beautiful day.



Georgiagranny said:


> What's gonna happen to the hummingbirds next week? It's supposed to be in the 70s one day, 50s the next? Should I start knitting them little sweaters?


 Ours always leave by Sept 21-22, and we often have had are first snow by then. They seem to do just fine.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> No need to lock doors in this Halcyon community..no-one has had to in the 100 years this community has been helping their neighbours, eating at each others' tables..  and all the children play together, and even on the days when he's worked 27 hours out of 24.. Mike and his friend Greg  will go and Help their  neighbours build sleighs for their kids to ride in the snow...  and when they go on vacation for 6 months.. all the neighbours pretty up their home as a surprise for when they return... ... so when geoff the new neighbour moves in next door, with 6 rottweilers  and starts to carve swastikas in the porch  with a chainsaw,  ... the community think he's just practising  on how to help with the community Barn raisin'.. and thought nothing more of it...


Very well written and creative, and entertaining post, Holly!
It would make a good opening for first chapter of a novel!
Very gripping!


----------



## Jules

Waiting for husband to get up.  Yesterday his eye was swollen and his sinuses were bothering him.  Since pink eye was often a sign of covid, we both did our first tests.  If all is still ok, we’ll go vote in the municipal elections.  Slowly work away on some of the autumn cleanup.  It’s predicted to be another day of well above average temperatures.


----------



## Kaila

HoneyNut said:


> I'd planned to finally get off my duff and go and do something today (anything!).  But, by the time I was ready it was after 5 pm, so I only walked up the road a ways and back.  I was hoping to recognize the building where I worked almost 40 years ago, because the name of the road this hotel is on is so weirdly familiar, and a few weeks ago while waiting at a traffic light a mile or so south of here I was astounded to recognize my old apartment.  On my walk I saw three office buildings that were the right style but no burst of recognition happened.
> 
> When I chose this hotel I knew I'd lived in the area long ago, but I'd only been thinking of the first apartment I had which is several miles away from here, I forgot I lived in three different apartments (due to being young and sharing with roommates, the first was a guy who after he got out of the military all of a sudden decided he wanted to move back to New York, then I moved to an apartment to share with a coworker but she unexpectedly developed an aggressive cancer and went home to California.  So then I got a cheap apartment to myself, which turns out to be close by!).
> 
> It has been continual freakiness to be back, I don't know whether I have a horrible memory or whether things have changed so much in 40 years that they are unrecognizable.  The names of the roads are the same though, which just makes things feel more bizarre.


Gosh, what an interesting experience, for you to go back there!
I found it interesting to read about your experience there, at this time revisiting it!


----------



## Aneeda72

We are taking our oldest son and his SO out to lunch

His SO flew home, this week, as her aunt became sick.  Her aunt woke up with a headache, went to doc, testing, blood clot in brain, brain surgery.  In the course of the testing, cancer was found throughout her aunts entire body.  .  She died.  One week from start to finish.

Reminded me of when my Aunt died.  Diagnosed one day with cancer, surgery, two weeks later, she died.  Life is so fragile.


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> I think right now you could use my method, Take a step, curse, take a step curse.  Whhen it hurts really bad, string them all together! Helped me LOL


I think I will try that, too.  
Even though I have not had that particular operation, it might _help *my* conditions, too!  _


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> I did get 2 apple pies made yesterday.


One for the two of you, and one for sending to me?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> you do realise I'm your best buddy Pinks.. don'tcha ?.. and I'd never want to stop you buying me something nice while you're in the shops..


And you didn't go already, without first asking for mine and your other friends' lists, did you, @Pinky  ?!!!


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> Ours always leave by Sept 21-22, and we often have had are first snow by then. They seem to do just fine.


I am glad you chimed in on this issue, and gave your two cents on it!  
I actually *had been wondering, *what the hummers do regarding departures and arrivals, in _your neck of the woods, too, in comparison to hers and mine!  
And on the subject of a loan, I might want to discuss with you...._


----------



## Lee

Tried working a bit outside this morning but the wind made me skedaddle back inside. If it dies down I'll try again later. Monday is green day pickup and want to get the tree trimmed and the last of the tomatoes and stuff out.


----------



## David777

Ahh Saturday morning again..Yeah!
Well gee, as a single senior every morning is like "Saturday".

Today won't need to drive anywhere as our very urban residential city of 40k is having it's annual Oktoberfest 2-day festival I can just walk 4 blocks to about noon.  Not only a Biersch Garten with usual Munich like family-style bench seating all set up under umbrellas, steins, German folk dancers and band but also 3 other stages along our downtown street with other music including one with 3 scheduled bands with a mix of pop, rock.  Original German settlers here owned the long since paved over orchards.  Also food vendors, art, crafts, kids stuff so big crowds.

Marine overcast and 55F at this 9am hour but that will burn away to pm sunny skies, low 70F temps, light breezes.  Just what we need so I can motivate some gals to join in with some fun dancing in the streets.

First after a single unfrosted cinnamon brown sugar Pop Tart with milk, will continue a couple hours work on my html coding and image processing with a few web breaks meandering elsewhere like here.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols, whatever your heart desires


...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ...


You're not sure _how to react, _to an offer as generous as that one from @Pinky , Holly?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> You're not sure _how to react, _to an offer as generous as that one from @Pinky , Holly?


well..I did tell her I wouldn't be sad if she brought me a gift, so knowing how generous she is..I'll just wait for something spectacular..


----------



## Knight

A little fall maintenance. Blow leaves into pile to discard in trash. Clean all the windows on the outside. Biggie is wash & sanitize the trash barrels.  Minor is dusting, vacuuming & mopping the entire house. Might ever squeeze in time to thoroughly clean the kitchen counters.


----------



## oldaunt

Finishing a quilt top


----------



## RadishRose

Went to Aldi's for a few groceries, mainly produce, eggs and yes, cookies! I forgot to get laundry detergent, but I have enough for maybe 3 loads when it's time.

I wanted some cleaned and frozen shrimp, but this lady stayed at that case forever, I couldn't really see all the different kinds, prices, weights, etc. Geeze, she took forever, so I went elsewhere and forgot to go back.

Halloween must be getting to me. On the way home, feeling a bit spooky, I deliberately went past the house up the road from me where those police officers were murdered on Wed. night. It didn't seem real.

A beautiful autumn day, sun shining through the brightly colored leaves, the little house looking cute, safe and homey. No, this doesn't happen _here. _This isn't _that kind_ of place. Never happened _before_!

Our town is still reeling.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Kalia,, gave the pie to our friend  who's birthday it today.

@Radish Rose,, such a sad happening.


----------



## Kaila

Sliverfox said:


> gave the pie to our friend who's birthday it today.


I'm so disappointed. 
 ( LOL:)
But does that mean, you *will* send me one on *my *birthday, then?


----------



## Kaila

oldaunt said:


> Finishing a quilt top


Love the crochet in your background, as well!


----------



## Kaila

That is definitely disturbing, @RadishRose 
and must be all the moreso, living so closeby to such a thing having happened!


----------



## Blessed

We are expecting a so called cold front and rain tomorrow.  So, I went to the store, got some real food but also restocked the snack pantry.  Then I went to  the honey baked ham store and got a pound of ham for sandwiches.  I will make some soup tomorrow to go with.  

I ran by the favorite bakery but they had already closed.  Wanted one of their Italian Cream Cakes.  Oh well, I have ice cream and red grapes for sweets.


----------



## oldaunt

Kaila said:


> Love the crochet in your background, as well!


Thanks. A Mexican wedding shawl I made a few years ago.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yanno what's better than ice cream? More ice cream.

I had some lemon cheesecake ice cream. Delicious.

This go-round I'm going to have some blueberry cheesecake ice cream.


----------



## Georgiagranny

According to the time stamp on my last post, I downed the blueberry cheesecake ice cream in a mere 16 minutes.

In a little while I'm going to wash it down with some brown butter bourbon truffle ice cream.

Right now I'm eating some chocolate...to cleanse the palate, donchano


----------



## NorthernLight

Yes, it will cut the sweetness!


----------



## jujube

This was our last day at Legoland before our year's passes run out.  We went out with a blast.  My back went out with a blast, too.


----------



## Owlivia

Washed and dried a new blanket.  Made red velvet cupcakes.  Cooked lunch of cheese ravioli and homemade red gravy.  Worked on filling the window gap on a drafty window.  Looked at the next lot of bills to pay.  Assorted little jobs done.

Gee, that looks and sounds like Morse Code.


----------



## David777

Was a great day for dancing within loose areas of the dense crowd.  When I got there a veteran local band that does a range of classic rock covers well, was just starting their first song, Billy Idol's rowdy White Wedding with its fast fun beat.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Went to the theatre yesterday to see "Pride & Prejudice  (sort of)".  It was a musical comedy based on the novel by Jane Austen and performed by a small female troop.  The play was excellent with top quality  acting, singing and musicianship.  Plenty of costume and scene changes,  pop songs and dancing.   The size of audience was a tad disappointing  - perhaps people thought it was going to be a more serious play - but the performers were rewarded with a standing ovation and several curtain calls.

Well, that's the last planned theatre visit for this year, but we're off to a smaller venue next month for "A play, a pint and a pie".   That's what it literally is, although we usually have wine rather than beer.

Lovely Autumn morning, so maybe a walk and/or some gardening.


----------



## Furryanimal

Lazy day watching sport on tv which started  at 3.15 am with Wales v NZ in the rugby union world cup,some track cycling,rugby league World Cup and finally the Packers have-at last-a 6pm UK kick off.NFL game pass at the ready!


----------



## jet

well suns out with a nip in the air,,so hopeing to cut the lawn later


----------



## Lee

Finishing up putting the garden to bed this morning

A date with two heads of cabbage this afternoon.....making cabbage rolls.


----------



## -Oy-

Taking Mum to stay with her pal down in Aspull for a few weeks. We'll pick her up on our way past as we come home from our week's holiday in Wales. Then off to Bury for the East Lancs Railway steal gala. It's a L&YR special.


----------



## katlupe

Grocery shopping this afternoon. Coffee right now.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's supposed to be the last really nice day today with a high temp of 81 before plunging to 70 tomorrow and being downright cold the rest of the week. First hard freeze is also expected. Sigh.

So...it's time to cover the a/c unit and put most of the garden to bed for the winter Gotta mow the lawn and blow some leaves, too. Reckon I'll actually do the above or will I just sit around on my dead center and think about it?

Mostly, I'd like to just do the "dead center" thing and admire the flowers for the last time until spring.


----------



## hollydolly

11 Am...sun is shining.. 58 F... just having a cuppa tea and Cinnamon , Raisin Toast.. and deciding whether I want to take my 3 sacks of donations to the charity shop which is a 30 mile round trip... may go today.. may leave it to another day..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I just remembered! On today's agenda is a trip to Aldi for chocolate and...a trip to Kroger for...wait for it..._ice cream!_ I'm almost out of ice cream. OMG! No chocolate? No ice cream? Life wouldn't be worth living!


----------



## Mr. Ed

It may seem hypocritical but Sunday's I go to church with my wife.


----------



## Pinky

Up super early this morning .. may go back to bed to read for an hour.

Today, we're going out of town to visit my nephew & his wife. Our daughter, son-in-law, and corgi Abbi
are also invited. We've decided to go in one (our) car. That should be fun!

We're taking a charcuterie board, Japanese beer & mochi desserts. They might do a b-b-q .. or not. It
should be a good day, despite the weather (it could rain a bit).


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Up super early this morning .. may go back to bed to read for an hour.
> 
> Today, we're going out of town to visit my nephew & his wife. Our daughter, son-in-law, and corgi Abbi
> are also invited. We've decided to go in one (our) car. That should be fun!
> 
> We're taking a charcuterie board, Japanese beer & mochi desserts. They might do a b-b-q .. or not. It
> should be a good day, despite the weather (it could rain a bit).


11.30am..here Pinks... just saw that it's 6.30am in Toronto... go back to bed sweet pie...it's Sunday..


----------



## Lee

It's 6:40 here now Holly.....I've been up over 2 hours....don't ask me why....ask the cat and he will tell you I forgot to fill his dry food bowl last night


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> It's 6:40 here now Holly.....I've been up over 2 hours....don't ask me why....ask the cat and he will tell you I forgot to fill his dry food bowl last night


payback is a Beech...isn't it ?


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I spent the entire day on the couch recuperating from the omicron booster.  Woke up this morning and other than some soreness at the injection site I feel like a million bucks.  Good thing because I have a long list of things to do today.  Mostly cooking.  A little cleaning if I get to it.


----------



## Alligatorob

My objective today is just to get through the physical therapy exercises.  Overdid it yesterday, walked up and down a small hill and have been in pain ever since...  Not my best day.


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> My objective today is just to get through the physical therapy exercises.  Overdid it yesterday, walked up and down a small hill and have been in pain ever since...  Not my best day.


@Alligatorob 

Don't push it .. hills are probably not a good idea! However, I admire your stamina.
I've heard that knee implants take longer to recover from, than hip implants.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pinky said:


> .. hills are probably not a good idea!


Yep, found that out the hard way...


----------



## Sliverfox

Our good friends  stopped by this morning.
She  trimmed my hair  for me,,, In turn I  gave her some apples from  our trees.

Hubby & I are undecided  what we want to do today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD took me to the store to replenish the ice cream and chocolate stock. I'm in good shape for about a week  

Came home and cut back a few things in the garden. I just can't bear the thought of losing flowers to frost this week

When the dew finally dries up this afternoon, the lawn will get mowed. It's still too wet right now.


----------



## NorthernLight

Mr. Ed said:


> It may seem hypocritical but Sunday's I go to church with my wife.


What? Today is Sunday? That means I host the online trivia game this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> What? Today is Sunday? That means I host the online trivia game this afternoon.


Good thing you're not in the UK..cuz it's 7.15pm


----------



## Georgiagranny

Lawn mowed. A/C not covered. Some seemingly dead rose bushes cut back...when I discovered that they aren't dead after all. Maybe they'll actually come back in the spring? Cut back the curcuma but just the ones with spent blossoms. Watered everything, especially the mums because they get very thirsty and will last much longer if watered daily. Hoping the hard frost doesn't happen yet so that there will be a little more time to appreciate the flower garden.


----------



## IrisSenior

Went to my siblings condo and brought them here for lunch as the condo was being cleaned (again). Took them back a few hours later. With help from my daughter and the cleaners she hired it was disappointing news but I am not surprised; bed bugs everywhere - the entire one bedroom condo needs all the carpet ripped up and most if not all the furniture replaced. Sigh...we are looking into getting both brothers (one has dementia and the other is diabetic and they both smoke) into assisted living. Don't know what we will do with the sister. All are seniors.


----------



## Jules

@IrisSenior  What an overwhelming project for you.  Does their insurance cover the replacement costs.  Do other condo units have the BB problem too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Oh dear, @IrisSenior. What a dilemma. All I can do is think positive thoughts for you.

Are there no pest control services that specialize in bed bug eradication?

Such a pretty fall day here, and I'm just desolate over the possibility of losing my flowers  Maybe it won't happen. Maybe there will be enough wind that it'll keep the frost away. Sigh.

I'm going out to take pix right now so that I'll have them to refer to in the spring. I have so many ideas about what to plant where and what to keep in the same spots.

Tomorrow afternoon I'm going to have to bite the bullet and plant the allium bulbs that I just _had_ to have weeks ago. Actually, I'm glad that I got them when I did because there wouldn't be any left now...like those $5 iris bulbs that I figured I'd buy a few at a time, but when I went back the next week, they were gone, dammit.


----------



## StarSong

@IrisSenior, I sure hope they didn't bring any to your place.  

Two of your brothers plus a sister were living in a one bedroom condo?  Those must have been tight quarters.  

Other posters have mentioned Canada's generous financial support of seniors who need to go into AL or other assisted housing. I hope you're able to find something quickly.  

p.s.  You're a good sister and your daughter is a good niece.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

*Today after I got rid of my headache, I joined friends for a birthday lunch
visit, then afterwards, I got a pedicure.   *


----------



## MickaC

IrisSenior said:


> Went to my siblings condo and brought them here for lunch as the condo was being cleaned (again). Took them back a few hours later. With help from my daughter and the cleaners she hired it was disappointing news but I am not surprised; bed bugs everywhere - the entire one bedroom condo needs all the carpet ripped up and most if not all the furniture replaced. Sigh...we are looking into getting both brothers (one has dementia and the other is diabetic and they both smoke) into assisted living. Don't know what we will do with the sister. All are seniors.


So sorry to hear what your siblings are going through……such great concern you’re dealing with as well.
I do hope things can be taken care of asap…..for the well being of them, and piece of mind for yourself.


----------



## J-Kat

Next week is my city’s “bulky items” pick up week.  Items must be on the curb by Monday morning.  I spent some time gathering things up in the last few days and moved them to the curb a while ago.  My neighbor has taken what he wanted and I notice a few other things are gone.  Nice to have the extra room in the garage.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, found that out the hard way...


Oh……I forgot to tell you……your new knees are NOT bionic ……think maybe you could be rushing things a bit…..slow and steady is the best……your knees will tell you if you’re over doing, by the sounds of things, they already are.
Remember……you have nerves, muscles, tendons that have to knit back together……over exertion may cause the opposite.
And…..must remember…..you had both done at the same time, so you don’t, as they say, have the other one to lean on.
Another oh…….you never ever will be able to kneel down on your knees, again.
You’re doing fantastic……just don’t be in a hurry.


----------



## HoneyNut

Yesterday I went on a very short hike in the woods, on a park/trail that is just a few blocks away but was totally invisible to me because it has some trees in front of the tiny parking area and no sign on the street.  Would never have found it without google maps!  Hard to believe they have a wooded trail squeezed in among all the traffic and congestion.


Then today I ventured downtown in Washington DC to start seeing the museums.  There are so many!  They are all so big!  And they are free!!!   Also on the weekend the Metro parking is free and it only costs $1 to ride all the way downtown (senior rate maybe).  I guess I know what I'll be doing every weekend while I'm here!


----------



## win231

Tomorrow, I'm getting an estimate for a tub-to-shower conversion.  It might involve some bathroom remodeling.
Getting more estimates Wednesday.


----------



## -Oy-

The Sun is out! My back is feeling ok! Time to paint that front wall methinks!

Off for a stroll down the sea front first though  

Great visit to the East Lancs Railway yesterday. I'll post some more pix later


----------



## jet

_not decided yet,need another coffee to think it over_


----------



## Pinky

Staying in today. Doing housework/laundry, etc.

Yesterday was enjoyable, visiting nephew & his wife. The 4 of us (daughter, son-in-law) and corgi Abbi
dined al fresco on their back deck. It was nice watching the blue jays, chickadees and woodpeckers at
the bird feeder while we noshed on fantastic food. Nephew's wife is a wonderful cook, and is always
trying new (and healthy) recipes. I'm up early, and still feel full from yesterday!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’ll be with Ed, my Prince Among Men, today.  Yesterday he ended up in the ER with bad pain that turned out to be his gallbladder and will have surgery today to remove it.  . It’s hard watching him lie in bed, sick.  

if you pray, plz say a prayer that the surgery will be a success and he will have a speedy recovery.  Thanks


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ll be with Ed, my Prince Among Men, today.  Yesterday he ended up in the ER with bad pain that turned out to be his gallbladder and will have surgery today to remove it.  . It’s hard watching him lie in bed, sick.
> 
> if you pray, plz say a prayer that the surgery will be a success and he will have a speedy recovery.  Thanks


Sending prayers your way.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ll be with Ed, my Prince Among Men, today.  Yesterday he ended up in the ER with bad pain that turned out to be his gallbladder and will have surgery today to remove it.  . It’s hard watching him lie in bed, sick.
> 
> if you pray, plz say a prayer that the surgery will be a success and he will have a speedy recovery.  Thanks


Wishing your handsome Prince Among Men, successful surgery and a swift recovery CS...please pass our best wishes onto him, and let him know that your friends from all over the world are wishing him better..


----------



## hollydolly

Staying home today, it's windy and overcast...and anyway I have to wait in for a delivery, which even now at 11.20am has no ETA...

Hopefully going out tomorrow when it;s forecast to be Sunny and warm...


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Tomorrow, I'm getting an estimate for a tub-to-shower conversion.  It might involve some bathroom remodeling.
> Getting more estimates Wednesday.


My daughter just had that done in her new House.. the bathroom is only small, and she had it completely renovated.. new everything... cost £10 K ...the toilet alone was £1,000


----------



## hawkdon

No plans for me, temp is 39 deg!!!!! Still recovering from
the surgery./....,mainly just tired and weak...ah well...have
a good day all......


----------



## jet

just made a sheperds pie,with leftover lamb from sunday roast


----------



## Pinky

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ll be with Ed, my Prince Among Men, today.  Yesterday he ended up in the ER with bad pain that turned out to be his gallbladder and will have surgery today to remove it.  . It’s hard watching him lie in bed, sick.
> 
> if you pray, plz say a prayer that the surgery will be a success and he will have a speedy recovery.  Thanks


All the best to Ed with the surgery, @CinnamonSugar .
 He will be up and about in no time at all


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> No plans for me, temp is 39 deg!!!!! Still recovering from
> the surgery./....,mainly just tired and weak...ah well...have
> a good day all......


Hawk.. just take it easy, no need to worry about anything, let your body take it's course, sleep will help with the healing...


----------



## Capt Lightning

I remodelled our bathroom 3 years ago.  New everything, shower, bathtub, toilet etc... and did the work myself (with the exception of the non-slip vinyl floor)   Cost was about £1k.   
Planned to go out for a walk this morning, but it started to rain.  The forecast was for sunshine, but it rarely gets anything more than the day correct.  I strongly suspect that someone looks out the window and updates the forecast accordingly.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pinky said:


> All the best to Ed with the surgery, @CinnamonSugar .
> He will be up and about in no time at all


You got that right, @Pinky    H’s not one to lie around unless he is just *really* sick


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I remodelled our bathroom 3 years ago.  New everything, shower, bathtub, toilet etc... and did the work myself (with the exception of the non-slip vinyl floor)   Cost was about £1k.
> Planned to go out for a walk this morning, but it started to rain.  The forecast was for sunshine, but it rarely gets anything more than the day correct.  I strongly suspect that someone looks out the window and updates the forecast accordingly.


yes my husband remodelled our bathroom himself... New Electric shower.. new flooring, whole new bathroom tiles floor to ceiling.. new sink and vanity unit with drawers, he even made the bath panel himself,.. cost a fraction of my daughters' bathroom.. but then she had to pay labour charges to builders, and installers


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ll be with Ed, my Prince Among Men, today.  Yesterday he ended up in the ER with bad pain that turned out to be his gallbladder and will have surgery today to remove it.  . It’s hard watching him lie in bed, sick.
> 
> if you pray, plz say a prayer that the surgery will be a success and he will have a speedy recovery.  Thanks


Wishing your Prince luck with surgery and a speedy and well recovery.
Take care.


----------



## Pepper

Doctor appointment, leaving 11am-ish by AccessARide.  I booked the ride so I couldn't back out.  This is the doctor I cancelled about six weeks ago due to the panic attack I had about leaving the apartment.  Hoping being picked up will make it easier.

Don't mind being at the doctor's, I just don't like to go anywhere.  Oh, I hope my day goes okay.


----------



## Pepper

Best wishes for Ed @CinnamonSugar!


----------



## hollydolly

Been out in the garden which is sunny and warm..  brushing down the spiders webs.. emptying the containers which are water logged after the rains the last few days...changing over the full fly catcher for a new one..

Checked the Barn humidity level and after last nights' rain it had risen significantly to 74 %.. good level is between 40 % and 60 %... so I turned the De-humidifier on.. and within 20 minutes had brought the level down to 57 %.. so that excellent , it means I can keep a good eye on that , because I have a freezer and  a food store in there as well as tools etc..


----------



## Sliverfox

Enjoying the  peace of the morning,, watched  dark  clouds  pass over the hillside   full of  colorful leaves.  
All too soon that  hill side will have  bare trees.

As you can guess my mind has not kicked into Work mode!


----------



## Jamala

Today I attended a book launch. Yes, they served champagne and yes I had a couple of glasses..and now I am feeling it's time for bed


----------



## hollydolly

Daughter is coming to visit at the weekend... it's a pity that the forecast is for Rain both Saturday and Sunday, because she's got a fairly long drive, and she hasn't been here since Last Christmas day.....

I've got a Zoom meeting at 3.30pm.. today..and my Parcel ETA is not until between 5pm and 9pm.. I don't like opening the door in the dark, and it gets dark soon after 6pm

ETA..just had a further ETA on my Amazon delivery...between 7pm and 10pm... that's just ridiculous!!


----------



## Liberty

Today is a blessed day of much needed farmer's rain and relaxing. Son & wife have been here from Ohio for the last few days - they are at a couple clients meetings today, back tonight and flying home tomorrow.  Chaotic, but mostly enjoyable - now its time to go back to "normal" for a while, hopefully.
Can tell I'm getting older, that's for sure.  

Cat sitting here with me on the desk chair, listening to the tinkle of the rain outside. 
So appreciate the lovely daily joys.


----------



## katlupe

Today I might take a short walk outside since I have to go out to the dumpster anyway. I am waiting for it to warm up a bit before doing that. It is 45 right now, which isn't too bad. I am cooking breakfast right now. So after that. Then have a few projects I am working on besides normal daily household chores. Keeping my feet up as much as I can as they got swelled up more the last couple of days since I did more walking and standing.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes my husband remodelled our bathroom himself... New Electric shower.. new flooring, whole new bathroom tiles floor to ceiling.. new sink and vanity unit with drawers, he even made the bath panel himself,.. cost a fraction of my daughters' bathroom.. but then she had to pay labour charges to builders, and installers


The end result is that your daughter has a beautiful new bathroom.  May she enjoy it in the best of health for many years to come.


----------



## StarSong

Dental cleaning today.  On my way home I'll hit the produce store, Aldi and the library.


----------



## IrisSenior

StarSong said:


> @IrisSenior, I sure hope they didn't bring any to your place.
> 
> Two of your brothers plus a sister were living in a one bedroom condo?  Those must have been tight quarters.
> 
> Other posters have mentioned Canada's generous financial support of seniors who need to go into AL or other assisted housing. I hope you're able to find something quickly.
> 
> p.s.  You're a good sister and your daughter is a good niece.


Yes we are looking at assisted living, never in a million years did I think I would be the one taking care of them. I am the only sibling left to do this and daughter has always been great!


----------



## MickaC

IrisSenior said:


> Yes we are looking at assisted living, never in a million years did I think I would be the one taking care of them. I am the only sibling left to do this and daughter has always been great!


You have endless caring and a heart that never quits…..you are a blessing to your siblings…..and they in return I’m sure are endlessly great full.
But……please take care of yourself through all this.


----------



## MickaC

The extra activity today was…..taking my serger and my oldest sewing machine…..for big checkups and servicing.
Once done, I may not have to do this again for a very long time. 
They are all Pfaff, quality was expensive…..but…..you get what you pay for.
My second Pfaff sewing machine didn’t need anything right now.
Very lucky theres someone in town that still does this, has been for many, many years.
Just one of the things I wanted to get down before moving…..I do give them cleaning, and oil them regularly…..it was time for the professional.
Can’t live without my Pfaff machines..


----------



## NorthernLight

Even though I'm retired, I "have to" do certain things every day. Recently I decided to take Mondays off.

It's interesting to observe what I do on these Mondays. Stay in my pajamas, find questions for the trivia game, and do some puttering that isn't exactly housework. Make frequent trips to the balcony, and lounge in the gravity chair if it's warm enough.

Today is Monday!


----------



## Georgiagranny

because I'm too tired...


----------



## Remy

Trying to deicide if I should call my realtor on a large manufactured home in an adult park. I feel paralyzed with fear. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sliverfox

SHIVERING,,, Came in from showing  firewood to customer.

Wind  blew up under my jacket onto my back,,,,,,bb bbbrrrrrr.

Putting winter sheets on the bed!


----------



## Alligatorob

Just back from Physical Therapy, progress is being made.  More in my left than right knee.  Seems the right one will be the problem.  Less pain today.  Hope to get in a flat easy walk this afternoon.

Two weeks today, and I am a bit tired of all this.  It takes up most of my waking thinking...  This too shall pass


----------



## Sliverfox

@Remy,, do it   for later you might regret that you didn't  go look at it.


----------



## Remy

Sliverfox said:


> @Remy,, do it   for later you might regret that you didn't  go look at it.


Thanks, I've made mistake after mistake after mistake. I just don't know what to do. I'm afraid to move. I have no one in my real life to discuss it with me or go with me. I'm just alone in my mess.


----------



## Jules

Remy said:


> Thanks, I've made mistake after mistake after mistake. I just don't know what to do. I'm afraid to move. I have no one in my real life to discuss it with me or go with me. I'm just alone in my mess.


Wish I had some advice for you.  Going and looking won’t hurt.  If nothing else, it gives you info and something to compare it too later.  
If you’re really interested ask for comparable sales, maintenance costs, etc.


----------



## Shalimar

Remy said:


> Thanks, I've made mistake after mistake after mistake. I just don't know what to do. I'm afraid to move. I have no one in my real life to discuss it with me or go with me. I'm just alone in my mess.


Oh, anxiety sucks. I live with it. I understand the paralysis. I have  a long list of mistakes also. I can’t speak for what is best for another, but, if it were me, I would check it out. I would also feel very afraid. Should you decide to move towards this, sf people will offer you support. You have friends here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

So no surgery so far for Ed.  It’s been a weird day… lots of tests, very little info.   I’m not going to start bashing anyone….  I get the process—kind of.  But it’s just been a long day.


----------



## Pepper

You're overwhelmed @Remy.  It's hard to push past that and maybe you shouldn't.  Relax though.  If you can't use your time for your benefit, what else is there?  You can look again if/when you're ready.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> Trying to deicide if I should call my realtor on a large manufactured home in an adult park. I feel paralyzed with fear. I don't know what to do.


Remy, please..don't be afraid.. we're all here to talk to.. we're your friends, just because we can't come with you, we are here to ask advice from.. the folks in the US know the  many the pitfalls of buying real estate in the USA, they can help.. take as much advantage as you can of the people who are willing to guide you as you can

remember @debodun, she did it..  all by herself ..you can too.. c'mon Girl.. we have your back..


----------



## RadishRose

Went shopping for Doggy at Walmart. Dry food, vitamins, Dentastix. Oh, and laundry detergent.


----------



## Murrmurr

Remy said:


> Trying to deicide if I should call my realtor on a large manufactured home in an adult park. I feel paralyzed with fear. I don't know what to do.


Fear of what, exactly? (if u already said, i missed it)


----------



## Jules

A happy and sad day.  We’ve owned our RV since we ordered it over 25+ years ago.  With DH’s health, we knew it was time to sell it.  Stuck a For Sale sign in the window and went into the mall dollar store for another sign.  A young woman saw it and we have just finished up the sale.  It took a few days because her husband was out of town.  While it was sitting in our driveway as we cleared it out, we had others who were really sad that they missed out.  We had great times but now times are different.  

It’s that dream vehicle for those that wanted that type of RV.  One owner and it was always stored under cover.


----------



## dobielvr

Remy said:


> Thanks, I've made mistake after mistake after mistake. I just don't know what to do. I'm afraid to move. I have no one in my real life to discuss it with me or go with me. I'm just alone in my mess.


Keep thinking it through, thinking it through, right down your questions, then come here and ask away.

You'll figure it right.  No need to rush.....


----------



## dobielvr

I'm seeding the dead parts of my lawn...and pretending I know what I'm doing.  

I'm on my break right now.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Just back from Physical Therapy, progress is being made.  More in my left than right knee.  Seems the right one will be the problem.  Less pain today.  Hope to get in a flat easy walk this afternoon.
> 
> Two weeks today, and I am a bit tired of all this.  It takes up most of my waking thinking...  This too shall pass


You’re doing great.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

CinnamonSugar said:


> So no surgery so far for Ed.  It’s been a weird day… lots of tests, very little info.   I’m not going to start bashing anyone….  I get the process—kind of.  But it’s just been a long day.


Ok update.  We talked to the surgeon and we’re not doing the full blown Gallbladder removal.   I won’t go into all the details but they’ll do the procedure tomorrow    Grateful


----------



## StarSong

Home from my dental cleaning (all is well on that front) and hit the two stores, then got a text that I'd gotten a delivery.  Hubby was out making a business delivery and wouldn't be home for a couple of hours so I abandoned my library stop and will add it to tomorrow's agenda.  

I'd guess 15% of the people in the stores were masked. The number has dropped considerably in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Michael Z

Took out two window AC units. Been light snow for the last 4 days so it was about time!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok update.  We talked to the surgeon and we’re not doing the full blown Gallbladder removal.   I won’t go into all the details but they’ll do the procedure tomorrow    Grateful


Well I've had keyhole GB removed.. so I know what he's probably feeling right now...


----------



## MickaC

Remy said:


> Thanks, I've made mistake after mistake after mistake. I just don't know what to do. I'm afraid to move. I have no one in my real life to discuss it with me or go with me. I'm just alone in my mess.


Remy…..It’s a very big life change…..don’t rush…..maybe the anxiety won’t be as bad…..I know, easier said than done.
Doing a major decision, like this, is so hard alone…..having no one close to lean on doesn’t help.
Lots of good decisions given…..think and try what’s right for you. We’re all here to support you.

I don’t know your age……but I’ve been doing the motions in making a move for myself since spring……to a 55+ community about an hour away…..I’m doing this at age of 64.
And, totally by myself, no family, no kids…….I do have a foster daughter 11 blocks away……sadly……is of no help or support……and sadly again……when she’s in need, she always knows where to come.

Please remember to keep the lines open here…..we all will help in any way we can.
Don’t be hard on yourself……take care of yourself so you can enjoy your future and plans.


----------



## Remy

Thank you very much for your kind words @MickaC  I'm 62.

I'm sorry for your lack of support also. I know how hard it is. If my brother wasn't a jerk, I could ask him to check out the listing, ask what he thinks, even miles away. But he wouldn't care. He's abusive and extremely short tempered. And forget my stepfather.


----------



## Remy

Murrmurr said:


> Fear of what, exactly? (if u already said, i missed it)


Thanks for asking. I've just made so many mistakes. I can't even tell. I'm worried whatever I buy will be the wrong decision. Just like that house I bought was.


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Went to Aldi's for a few groceries, mainly produce, eggs and yes, cookies! I forgot to get laundry detergent, but I have enough for maybe 3 loads when it's time.
> 
> I wanted some cleaned and frozen shrimp, but this lady stayed at that case forever, I couldn't really see all the different kinds, prices, weights, etc. Geeze, she took forever, so I went elsewhere and forgot to go back.
> 
> Halloween must be getting to me. On the way home, feeling a bit spooky, I deliberately went past the house up the road from me where those police officers were murdered on Wed. night. It didn't seem real.
> 
> A beautiful autumn day, sun shining through the brightly colored leaves, the little house looking cute, safe and homey. No, this doesn't happen _here. _This isn't _that kind_ of place. Never happened _before_!
> 
> Our town is still reeling.


Bunch of sick SOB's out there.  That was a terrible ambush.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

just finished my one mile walk that I try to do daily. Weather stayed decent.

Now have to do my sit-ups. NOT (joke)


----------



## Ruthanne

Lately I don't feel like doing anything and really have to push myself to get anything done.  It's pathetic!  Anyways I insulated my AC by putting gorilla tape and plastic on it.

Those rolls of gorilla tape are so hard to work with, too, they get stuck and you have to yank on them.  So happy I'm almost done.

I'm going to put the plastic on the front window one of these days too.  At least I hope I will!


----------



## Murrmurr

Ruthanne said:


> Lately I don't feel like doing anything and really have to push myself to get anything done.  It's pathetic!  Anyways I insulated my AC by putting gorilla tape and plastic on it.
> 
> Those rolls of gorilla tape are so hard to work with, too, they get stuck and you have to yank on them.  So happy I'm almost done.
> 
> I'm going to put the plastic on the front window one of these days too.  At least I hope I will!


I can totally relate to that first sentence. I basically stopped doing almost everything because of pain, and sat on my keister for like 6 months. I finally got a nerve block last week and it's working! But I've been slow to re-start. No excuse. Just don't feel like it.

I'm working on that, though. My new motto is _A day at a time_....a little more each day.


----------



## Trila

Just a quick hello to let you know that I'm still alive. I've been under the weather, but I'm ok.

Tomorrow, I was supposed to have my annual bloodwork done (at Dr's office), then go for a mammogram (at hospital). I'm sick enough that I rescheduled my bloodwork for Fri. Can you imagine what my test results would look like with all of that cold medicine in my system!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm not looking forward to the mammogram, but I have been putting it off and rescheduling it since the spring. Time to get it over with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Good night everyone!


----------



## Teacher Terry

*A friend of mine and I spent the day packing up my friend’s apartment that died. *We are giving away his things and donating too. We had to sort all of his papers for his brother as well as his personal items. It was really sad.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> I'd guess 15% of the people in the stores were masked. The number has dropped considerably in the past couple of weeks.


I’d say we’re around 1%, if that.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping today.  I wonder how much the prices will have risen.


----------



## hollydolly

Got a lot of running around to do today... I need to drop several bags  of Donations off.. .. I've got to go to Costco if I can..but I also need to go to a few other places which are entirely in the opposite direction..

The forecast is for rain basically for the rest of the week after today..which is sunny.. so I have to try and get as much done today as I can.. but the stick in my good intentions is that my back is killing me today.. *ugh* ! Gonna sit it out for a little while and hope the Painkillers will ease it before attempting  the drive..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Got a lot of running around to do today... I need to drop several bags  of Donations off.. .. I've got to go to Costco if I can..but I also need to go to a few other places which are entirely in the opposite direction..
> 
> The forecast is for rain basically for the rest of the week after today..which is sunny.. so I have to try and get as much done today as I can.. but the stick in my good intentions is that my back is killing me today.. *ugh* ! Gonna sit it out for a little while and hope the Painkillers will ease it before attempting  the drive..


Have a great day out there. Don't overdo your back will be angry!! Off to bed myself.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Have a great day out there. Don't overdo your back will be angry!! Off to bed myself.


don't worry no chance of  me doing anything that will make my back worse ....sleep well..


----------



## katlupe

Don't have any plans today. Working on my blog, editing photos, filing papers from the pile on my table and then the normal daily chores.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got the seasonal flu shot yesterday and going to get the Covid booster on Thursday. So far no frost last night. Fingers crossed that we won't get any tonight or tomorrow, either.

Working alone today

@hollydolly Mind the back! When you're thinking "I'll just do this one more thing"...don't!


----------



## -Oy-

This afternoon we're going for lunch and a walk around Sizergh Castle near Kendal. A family favourite  
It says here..."Sizergh Castle and Garden is a stately home and garden at Helsington in the English county of Cumbria, about 4 miles south of Kendal." 

There may be photos  

Then we're picking little Grandson up from Nursery. We haven't seen him for almost 3 weeks as they've all had Covid! I miss him so much!!!!


----------



## IKE

As soon as it gets light out I'm headed to the gun range to do some shooting with one of my .45's......sure don't want to see cobwebs in the barrel from lack of use.


----------



## Pappy

After a scary wind, rain and thunderstorm last night, the air was so fresh this morning for my walk. At 10 am, taking the wife to eye doctor for follow up on her laser on left eye. Need to get some groceries today before I start prepping tomorrow for my colonoscopy Friday. Ugh.


----------



## Sliverfox

Seeing  the dermatologist this morning.

Need to  get dog food  & few other things,while we are out & about.

Its a chilly rainy day   here.


----------



## charry

still trying to sort out this ruddy new car of mine .
woke up at 4am worrying about it ....grrrrrrr


----------



## jet

gonna get me booster jab at 3


----------



## moviequeen1

on my early walk at 6:30 was a tad nippy, 43 as I walked to mailbx down my street
I returned yesterday  afternoon from NYC, my neice/ god daughter,Katie got married on Sat, beautiful weather the entire time,sunny temps in mid 60's. We stayed at a hotel in lower Manhatten,The Beekman.My Sat morning walk a couple blocks away saw the 'Freedom Tower' which is 1776 ft tall,its in the same place where the World Trade Center buildings once stood,quite impressive
I had a great time wonderful to see my sister, Mary for the 1st time in 10yrs,being with family friends over the yrs.I'm glad I'm home sleeping in my own bed!
Don't have plans today,just looking at the mail {mostly junk} relaxing since the weather doesn't look promising,temps today in the 40's brrr,with wind will feel even colder


----------



## Pepper

Have a zoom meeting at 11, and preparing to visit my grandson tomorrow by arranging rides and gathering extra state quarters to pay for them.  Fare is $2.75 so I need six quarters for tomorrow & 4 dollars.  Would be the biggest bargain in the world until you deal with the incompetence of AccessARide.  If I could afford to pay for yellow cabs that's how I would travel.


----------



## Jackie23

I had to dig out my old purple sweater to take the trash to the road this morning, not much on the agenda here.....I need to look for the big roll of plastic to make my temporary tent to protect my plants for the winter.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Jiu Jitsu and then I make a beer run. She’s out of beer already. A 30 pack of Rainier is supposed to last her 3 days, she’s sneaking in a couple of extras.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Back from shopping having spent a fortune on unplanned items.  It's a blessing and a curse, but I recon I can spot a reduced price sticker at 50 paces!  I've probably got enough in the freezers to last till Christmas (except fresh veges).


----------



## Alligatorob

Went to the gym this morning, just did an hour of upper body things, no legs.  Went one day last week too.  Feels good to be trying to do something normal.  Walked over 1/2 mile yesterday, using hiking poles for stability.  Pain is less today, a good thing.  Looking forward to being able to post something more normal and maybe even interesting here.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> still trying to sort out this ruddy new car of mine .
> woke up at 4am worrying about it ....grrrrrrr


what's wrong with it, Charry ?


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Back from shopping having spent a fortune on unplanned items.  It's a blessing and a curse, but I recon I can spot a reduced price sticker at 50 paces!  I've probably got enough in the freezers to last till Christmas (except fresh veges).


Me too.. bought a whole load of bulk items, then when I got home,  it took me almost an hour to portion everything ready for the freezer, but it means I have a lot of food  for probably more than a month..or even 2.. 

Been a really warm day today.. I drove North... 20 miles.. dropped off the 3 Bags of Donations to  a really worthwhile Charity, and ... then drove to Costco,  and got the bulk shopping done..pretty quiet in there today which was good.. and the free food samplings were all different things today.. so I pretty much got a free  light lunch by sampling the Duck in hoisin sauce in pancake.. a piece of Oatcake.. a piece of chicken tenders.. even got a cold drink.. to test..something Blue.. I don't know what it was.. 

Then from there another drive of 15 miles, to yet another town to collect some things for my DD.... whose coming this weekend 

Back isn't as painful now as it was this morning..thank goodness...


----------



## jet

well turned up for my covid booster,and got flu jab at same time,,,,well the nurse was tasty lol


----------



## CinnamonSugar

More change of plans with Ed’s procedure.   Almost like all the MD’s that have seen him are playing hand off (“it’s his heart”. “It’s an infection”.  “Still waiting on results of —-“. “Better not to do any procedure”).

I’ve gone back home and gotten my Tabors (basic medical reference source) to learn more about the gallbladder. I am going to have some *pointed* questions to ask, or I may be opening a can of whoop a$$ on the doc.

I’ll post if I need bail $$


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> well turned up for my covid booster,and got flu jab at same time,,,,well the nurse was tasty lol


funnily enough, at Waitrose Pharamcy today when I was buying something else.. the woman there asked me if I would be interested in having the Flu jab .. I turned her down. I said I'm more interested in having the Pneumonia jab, I've had pneumonia twice,.. but she didn't have a clue where I could get it done..


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> More change of plans with Ed’s procedure.   Almost like all the MD’s that have seen him are playing hand off (“it’s his heart”. “It’s an infection”.  “Still waiting on results of —-“. “Better not to do any procedure”).
> 
> I’ve gone back home and gotten my Tabors (basic medical reference source) to learn more about the gallbladder. I am going to have some *pointed* questions to ask, or I may be opening a can of whoop a$$ on the doc.
> 
> I’ll post if I need bail $$


Good luck CS..if anyone can ask relevant medical questions..you're the one..


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a whopping 52F here. OMG! I'm colllldddd! It's a good thing the sun is out. Can you even imagine what the temp would be if no sun?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> funnily enough, at Waitrose Pharamcy today when I was buying something else.. the woman there asked me if I would be interested in having the Flu jab .. I turned her down. I said I'm more interested in having the Pneumonia jab, I've had pneumonia twice,.. but she didn't have a clue where I could get it done..


Most likely, through your physician. I will have to look into that also.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Most likely, through your physician. I will have to look into that also.


yes tbh, she said that... but like I said to her and she agreed.. trying to get to see our GP's here is like trying to spot Santa flying through the air on his sled on a Sunny Easter Sunday Morning


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> It's a whopping 52F here. OMG! I'm colllldddd! It's a good thing the sun is out. Can you even imagine what the temp would be if no sun?


it's exactly 52 deg here right now, .... and I have no heating on.. and a little thin t-shirt on.. and bare feet.. and I;m not in the least bit cold..


----------



## bowmore

Still in the process of downsizing. There were 4 boxes of condiments in our shed I wanted to toss. I made an effort to check pull dates. Some were OK, but I found a few with 2016 dates. 
As I was tossing stuff into the dumpster, a new neighbor came out to toss something in the dumpster. I greeted her and told her what I was doing, and invited her to take some of the pasta I had. She was very grateful.
Then she told me she was widowed, and asked if I was too Danger Will Robinson!!!


----------



## hollydolly

bowmore said:


> Still in the process of downsizing. There were 4 boxes of condiments in our shed I wanted to toss. I made an effort to check pull dates. Some were OK, but I found a few with 2016 dates.
> As I was tossing stuff into the dumpster, a new neighbor came out to toss something in the dumpster. I greeted her and told her what I was doing, and invited her to take some of the pasta I had. She was very grateful.
> Then she told me she was widowed, and asked if I was too Danger Will Robinson!!!


awww bless her... perhaps she thought because you were chucking stuff out that you had too much for one person...


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> More change of plans with Ed’s procedure.   Almost like all the MD’s that have seen him are playing hand off (“it’s his heart”. “It’s an infection”.  “Still waiting on results of —-“. “Better not to do any procedure”).
> 
> I’ve gone back home and gotten my Tabors (basic medical reference source) to learn more about the gallbladder. I am going to have some *pointed* questions to ask, or I may be opening a can of whoop a$$ on the doc.
> 
> I’ll post if I need bail $$


LOL @ whoop a$$; hadn't heard that in a long time.     Hope all goes well with your prince.  I had gallbladder surgery and it was a breeze.  I had no pain afterwards.  Nurses said they had a hard time with me while I recovered.  I wanted the mask off.


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> More change of plans with Ed’s procedure.   Almost like all the MD’s that have seen him are playing hand off (“it’s his heart”. “It’s an infection”.  “Still waiting on results of —-“. “Better not to do any procedure”).
> 
> I’ve gone back home and gotten my Tabors (basic medical reference source) to learn more about the gallbladder. I am going to have some *pointed* questions to ask, or I may be opening a can of whoop a$$ on the doc.
> 
> I’ll post if I need bail $$


Gosh, I've just been reading back posts on this thread, and saw that Ed is having these problems.  I am very sorry for all the worry and confusion!  Keep us posted, and I hope things turn for the better, very soon!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> yes tbh, she said that... but like I said to her and she agreed.. trying to get to see our GP's here is like trying to spot Santa flying through the air on his sled on a Sunny Easter Sunday Morning


Just wondering if there is some other system to request scripts, there, *if* they are not ones that would require an office visit, such as a routine med or a recommened vax like that one.

Here, the pneumonia vaccines do require a script from a doctor and then, the pharmacist gives them.  Reason being, there are a few different types, and it's better to get a different type if you had one sometime in the past.
But a call or message to a doc office usually suffices for some (not all!) scripts to get called in from doc office to pharmacy.

The doc offices also do have the pneumonia vaxes, here, (as well as pharmacies) if you do happen to have a medical appointment.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Just wondering if there is some other system to request scripts, there, *if* they are not ones that would require an office visit, such as a routine med or a recommened vax like that one.
> 
> Here, the pneumonia vaccines do require a script from a doctor and then, the pharmacist gives them.  Reason being, there are a few different types, and it's better to get a different type if you had one sometime in the past.
> But a call or message to a doc office usually suffices for some (not all!) scripts to get called in from doc office to pharmacy.
> 
> The doc offices also do have the pneumonia vaxes, here, (as well as pharmacies) if you do happen to have a medical appointment.


No , .. here we request our medication online, and the scripts are emailed to the local pharmacy but that's only for repeat scripts.. a new one would need a visit to the doctor first. That said, the doctor doesn't need to send a prescription to the pharmacist for things like Vaccinations.. if the pharmacy are permitted to do certain Jabs we can just walk in and get them done..  if that's not available then it means a Doctor will have to do it.. but I did discover if I'm willing to pay £50.. there's a Pharmacist in the next county who will give me the Pneumonia Vaccine...hmmmm.. I think I'll keep searching..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> funnily enough, at Waitrose Pharamcy today when I was buying something else.. the woman there asked me if I would be interested in having the Flu jab .. I turned her down. I said I'm more interested in having the Pneumonia jab, I've had pneumonia twice,.. but she didn't have a clue where I could get it done..


I guess you can't get it done at your GP surgery?  Did they say why?  A couple of years ago, I went to my surgery for the flu jab and they did the pneumonia jab at the same time.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I guess you can't get it done at your GP surgery?  Did they say why?  A couple of years ago, I went to my surgery for the flu jab and they did the pneumonia jab at the same time.


It's barely possible to get an appointment with the GP here... unless it's a dire emergency..


----------



## Jamala

Finished packing today, we're off to Vanuatu in a few hours. My husband on business, me, just for the ride  
Have a great day, be happy - it's all that matters.


----------



## HoneyNut

I've had a couple good days of going on little hikes at a few parks.  But, I've learned a few things: 1) the Maryland trails labelled as 'intermediate' are harder than the trails that Ohio labelled 'difficult'; and 2) when the park person gives you a trail map that includes elevation lines, that means something! And every place the trail crosses elevation lines that are bunched close together, expect to be climbing steeply up or steeply down.  My legs feel like spaghetti noodles now and my ankles have twinged a few times.  
I picked today's trail because it was close to a place I used to live, and at one point on the drive there in spite of my general lack of memories, I recognized a teeny strip mall with a huge surge of sad regret emotion that brought back a memory.  I'd been driving down the main road (a fast multi-lane road) from the opposite direction 40 yrs ago and there was a girl with several little kids in the median getting ready to continue across the rest of the road, when a little tyke she'd left behind (because she was not paying attention) dashed across the road to get to them.  In front of my car going 50 mph.  I successfully braked, he made it across, and I kept going practically in tears.  Then wherever I was going my next turn took me past the teeny strip mall that I saw today, and back then I'd briefly thought I should stop and call the police (this is before the days of cell phones) to tell them about the crazy neglectful girl, but I didn't.  Then the next week there was a newspaper article about a little boy was killed in traffic, and the article said the babysitter wasn't at fault because she had too many kids to look after.  I'm still upset and pissed about that - if you have too many kids then don't take them into busy roads!  Kid would have been in his early 40s now.  Wish I'd stopped and called the police that day.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jamala said:


> Finished packing today, we're off to Vanuatu in a few hours. My husband on business, me, just for the ride
> Have a great day, be happy - it's all that matters.


So jealous! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Teacher Terry

Made a trip to the thrift store to drop stuff off and spent the day finishing emptying my friend’s apartment. My whole body is killing me. I gave all the furniture to the aides that took care of him and it’s less than a year old. Hopefully it’s gone by tomorrow so I can do the walk through and sign the paperwork.


----------



## Jules

@CinnamonSugar   Ed is lucky to have you in his corner fighting for him. Hugs.


----------



## WheatenLover

By the end of today, I should finally have the kitchen whipped into shape. It's been a challenge. I can't cook full meals in the kitchen - no counter space. I can't find anything. Put it this way -- when I empty a cabinet to clean it, there is no way I can get the stuff back in. There is too much of it, and most of it I won't use.

Also finalizing next week's menu and grocery list. Cousin is happier with home-cooked meals. We discuss the menu every week, and he always gets whatever he has been yearning to eat again. My son is like a human vacuum cleaner when it comes to food. It can be virtually anything, and he will eat it, along with the leftovers.

And of course, I am taking care of the 3 dogs.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> By the end of today, I should finally have the kitchen whipped into shape. It's been a challenge. I can't cook full meals in the kitchen - no counter space. I can't find anything. Put it this way -- when I empty a cabinet to clean it, there is no way I can get the stuff back in. There is too much of it, and most of it I won't use.
> 
> Also finalizing next week's menu and grocery list. Cousin is happier with home-cooked meals. We discuss the menu every week, and he always gets whatever he has been yearning to eat again. My son is like a human vacuum cleaner when it comes to food. It can be virtually anything, and he will eat it, along with the leftovers.
> 
> And of course, I am taking care of the 3 dogs.


..so I know it's still early days... but do you think you'll stay ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Soooo @WheatenLover, what do you do in your _spare_ time?

The flowers have been spared so far. It's 36 here, but still a couple of hours until daylight. Fingers crossed


----------



## Pappy

A little chilly and rainy today. Guess I’ll skip my morning walk. Got groceries Tuesday and of course a coffee stop was on our list. Today, will probably stay home and relax. Thelma’s ankle is bothering her again so she needs to stay off of it today. Damn arthritis has a firm grip on both of us. Oh yeah, the “Golden Years.”


----------



## Capt Lightning

Bought a bag of potatoes suitable for mashing.  I've still got plenty of home grown ones, but they're much better for salads and serving whole.

I also ordered a top-up of heating oil.  Price is twice as much as last year, but at least being pensioners, we're getting an extra £300 on top of our £200 winter fuel allowance.  That will just about pay for the oil.  We also get £10 Christmas bonus.  This was started in 1972 and has never been increased.   Then £10 was more or less a week's pension, but it's virtually loose change now.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Bought a bag of potatoes suitable for mashing.  I've still got plenty of home grown ones, but they're much better for salads and serving whole.
> 
> I also ordered a top-up of heating oil.  Price is twice as much as last year, but at least being pensioners, we're getting an extra £300 on top of our £200 winter fuel allowance.  That will just about pay for the oil.  We also get £10 Christmas bonus.  This was started in 1972 and has never been increased.  * Then £10 was more or less a week's pension, but it's virtually loose change now.*


In 1972 I was earning £12 a week..... now £10 will barely buy  an hour of heating...


----------



## bowmore

Going to an Oktoberfest that our complex is putting on tonight. Beer and brats.. Prosit!


----------



## Trila

Hello my friends!

Latest update: the sinus infection has moved into my bad eye. I have been up for an hour, and I have already flushed it out 3 times! 

It could be worse, it could be in the other eye. Even so, it takes a long time for me to read and post. I have not been able to read my book, but I have been somewhat keeping up with everyone here, (as much as I can) even though I'm not posting much. 

My goal is to _not_ take any more cold med until after my bloodwork on Fri....we'll see how I do with that!

My only project for today is to make a big pot of Lentil Soup. Other than that, I expect to lay around and do absolutely nothing!






I'm sorry to sound like such a "Debby Downer!" After all, it's just a sinus infection! And yet, to hear me whine about it, you would think that I'm dying...I guess I'm just a big wuss, when it comes to being sick!

All of you have been so kind and supportive! I appreciate and love all of my SF friends! Thank you all, for caring!
























​


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> In 1972 I was earning £12 a week..... now £10 will barely buy  an hour of heating...


Are internet search sources correct in stating the UK version of (US) Social Security pays about £200/week, which converts to roughly $226 USD?

If that's correct, without secondary pensions or substantial savings/investments it must be nearly impossible for folks to make ends meet.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Now she’s out of smokes and pepperoni sticks, geez. I’ll go to the reservation for the smokes, no tax. Yay!!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Are internet search sources correct when they say the UK version of (US) Social Security pays about £200/week, which converts to roughly $226 USD?
> 
> If that's correct, without secondary pensions or substantial savings/investments it must be nearly impossible for folks to make ends meet.


SS.. no the £10... is a Christmas Bonus  payment to top up the state pension I believe.. altho I'm not sure if I get that tbh.. in it's place now is a winter payment of £200... plus this year we are suffering due to the 100% increase in the price of Electricity and Gas.. which was already very expensive, so pensioners will receive an Extra £300 this winter to help toward the bill.. In reality the average  Bill _every month _ for many will be around £165... so the already beleaguered British State pensioner.. is in a very precarious position as to whether they can afford to use heating this winter, or not.. Eat or heat... .. no exaggeration !!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Are internet search sources correct in stating the UK version of (US) Social Security pays about £200/week, which converts to roughly $226 USD?
> 
> If that's correct, without secondary pensions or substantial savings/investments it must be nearly impossible for folks to make ends meet.


sorry forgot to answer the rest of your question.. The state pension is just £179 per week for a single person... it's one of the lowest rates in Europe..  and is as you say almost impossible to live on ,, without any other income.. we have millions of pensioners trying to live on that pension.. but worse still.. it all  depends on how much Insurance contributions a person has paid in their working lives.. If as most woman did in our day and our parents day.. the woman didn't work or only worked part-time while she raised children..she is not allowed the ''full state pension of £179''.. because she paid the 'reduced stamp..meaning a reduced Insurance contribution'' .. instead she's paid a reduced pension of  £145..  with a small pension credit on top.. of around £100 per month.. to obtain the full State pension one had to pay the Full Insurance contributions, for 30 plus years..which usually only full employed people could afford ..and was taken from salaries by employers

Millions of women are living now in their old age on a reduced pension in the UK..  have no other income such as a widows pension or a works pension to cushion them.. It's a National disgrace..


----------



## hollydolly

Added a little extra info to the above.. ^^^


----------



## Pepper

Leaving in one hour to spend day with grandson!


----------



## Jackie23

Morning all......I've got a little hip pain this morning, trying to take it easy so it won't turn into major pain....I'm a wuss too @Trila.....still need to get the plants winterized.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> Morning all......I've got a little hip pain this morning, trying to take it easy so it won't turn into major pain....I'm a wuss too @Trila.....still need to get the plants winterized.


Not a Wuss.. you have pain, you're being sensible so as not to make it excruciating.. ..


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Hello my friends!
> 
> Latest update: the sinus infection has moved into my bad eye. I have been up for an hour, and I have already flushed it out 3 times!
> 
> It could be worse, it could be in the other eye. Even so, it takes a long time for me to read and post. I have not been able to read my book, but I have been somewhat keeping up with everyone here, (as much as I can) even though I'm not posting much.
> 
> My goal is to _not_ take any more cold med until after my bloodwork on Fri....we'll see how I do with that!
> 
> My only project for today is to make a big pot of Lentil Soup. Other than that, I expect to lay around and do absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to sound like such a "Debby Downer!" After all, it's just a sinus infection! And yet, to hear me whine about it, you would think that I'm dying...I guess I'm just a big wuss, when it comes to being sick!
> 
> All of you have been so kind and supportive! I appreciate and love all of my SF friends! Thank you all, for caring!


Oh goodness, how miserable for you... ...sinus infections can be extremely painful.. and it sounds as tho' you have one mega infection there.. poor you.. hope you feel better soon...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Alrighty then… here’s the latest update in Ed’s health saga…. Surgeon came by this AM, stated given Ed’s ability to eat without pain or nausea (he’s had three full meals now), he doesn’t feel the issue is actually with Ed’s gallbladder.  You better believe I was armed with several pointed questions and he gave satisfactory answers.   From a surgical perspective, he will see Ed for a follow up visit in about two weeks.  

then Ed’s primary MD came in. He’s going to make adjustments to a couple meds and see Ed in the next few days. I worked with this MD for many years (he was our hospice’s medical director) and we have a good working relationship. I asked more pointed questions, especially r/t the acute pain Ed was having that sent him to the ER, if they had determined the source, and what plans for pain meds (if needed) would be in place after discharge from the hospital. In his most professional manner (not going to throw colleagues under the bus) he said, “well, there is a difference of opinion on the source of the pain”. Understatement of the year! .

So Ed is at least not in pain anymore, we understand better about gallbladder function, and we will be watching for further symptoms (pain/nausea) and keeping ahead of that.  He’ll be discharged home later this AM. He is *so* ready!


----------



## hollydolly

WoW, thanks for the update CS.. I'm sure Ed is super stoked that you're a medic and was able to get the  much needed answers to questions.. thank goodness he's out of pain again now,  because I know just how horrific the GB pain can be... , pity they couldn't be more specific about what caused it in the first place or indeed if it might return.. but now you play the waiting game.. all best wishes to Ed now.. going forward.. , especially now you've taken retirement, and doubtless have plans for the both of you in the near future..


----------



## jet

was dragged out protesting to go shopping grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,im just recovering


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> sorry forgot to answer the rest of your question.. The state pension is just £179 per week for a single person... it's one of the lowest rates in Europe..  and is as you say almost impossible to live on ,, without any other income.. we have millions of pensioners trying to live on that pension.. but worse still.. it all  depends on how much Insurance contributions a person has paid in their working lives.. If as most woman did in our day and our parents day.. the woman didn't work or only worked part-time while she raised children..she is not allowed the ''full state pension of £179''.. instead she's paid a reduced pension of  £145..  with a small pension credit on top.. of around £100 per month..
> 
> Millions of women are living now in their old age on a reduced pension in the UK..  have no other income such as a widows pension or a works pension to cushion them.. It's a National disgrace..


I read the UK version of The Guardian just about every day.  There are so many articles about "heat or eat" so I knew there was a crisis, but the actual numbers are more shocking than I suspected.  That reduced pension roughs out at £727/month ($821.50 USD), which would cover 72 hours of heat and nothing else.  No food, rent, insurance, power, car fuel, etc.  Even the "full state pension" comes to only £775/month ($875 USD).  

No wonder so many in the UK are worried half to death and stocking up on sweaters, blankets, flashlights, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I read the UK version of The Guardian just about every day.  There are so many articles about "heat or eat" so I knew there was a crisis, but the actual numbers are more shocking than I suspected.  That reduced pension roughs out at £727/month ($821.50 USD), which would cover 72 hours of heat and nothing else.  No food, rent, insurance, power, car fuel, etc.  Even the "full state pension" comes to only £775/month ($875 USD).
> 
> No wonder so many in the UK are worried half to death and stocking up on sweaters, blankets, flashlights, etc.


No it's worse than you think SS.. the reduced pension is only £571... and the top up pension credit is just £82...


----------



## Capt Lightning

SS, the pension situation is a lot more complex than there is room to explain here.  The government have moved the goalposts on numerous occasions - mainly to the detriment of the British pensioner.  The actual value of the pension depends on various things, but the figures mentioned are in the right ballpark. There are numerous anomalies - for example, I worked enough years to more than receive a full pension.
Mrs. L  spent many years bring up the children,  and these counted towards her pension.  The result is that she gets a larger state pension than me.  Even so, the combined state pensions (approx £1300) a month are hardly generous.  It is only that we both have occupational pensions (and these are taxed!) that gives us a decent standard of living.  Now with the cost of living increasing, even middle income families are feeling the pinch.

As for the Guardian,  it's a bit 'leftie' so I expect a bit of bias.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> SS, the pension situation is a lot more complex than there is room to explain here.  The government have moved the goalposts on numerous occasions - mainly to the detriment of the British pensioner.  The actual value of the pension depends on various things, but the figures mentioned are in the right ballpark. There are numerous anomalies - for example, I worked enough years to more than receive a full pension.
> Mrs. L  spent many years bring up the children,  and these counted towards her pension.  The result is that she gets a larger state pension than me.  Even so, the combined state pensions (approx £1300) a month are hardly generous.  It is only that we both have occupational pensions (and these are taxed!) that gives us a decent standard of living.  Now with the cost of living increasing, even middle income families are feeling the pinch.
> 
> As for the Guardian,  it's a bit 'leftie' so I expect a bit of bias.


how does your wife get a larger pension than a full state pension ..because as  stay at home mothers we only paid a reduced  stamp... With me.. I worked part-time when my daughter was little .. and then full time when she was old enough .. which meant I had a deficit of 6 years ..

it's 35 years .. and I paid 28 years of full contributions.. ... 

The Irony is that a person who  has never worked, and always claimed dole their whole lives , their benefits would have been credited with a full Insurance contribution which means they get the full State pension.. How unfair is that ?

Anyway do not answer my question about your wife, if it's too personal..I wouldn't expect you to..


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> According to the time stamp on my last post, I downed the blueberry cheesecake ice cream in a mere 16 minutes.
> 
> In a little while I'm going to wash it down with some brown butter bourbon truffle ice cream.
> 
> Right now I'm eating some chocolate...to cleanse the palate, donchano


All that sugar , I’d have double vision for a week


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Not a Wuss.. you have pain, you're being sensible so as not to make it excruciating.. ..


That's sweet of you to be so understanding.  

But, still....I hate being like this. Maybe because it's been such a sh*t year, and I'm just tired of it all.  I appreciate your being there for me!  Luv U!


----------



## Jules

Trila said:


> That's sweet of you to be so understanding.
> 
> But, still....I hate being like this. Maybe because it's been such a sh*t year, and I'm just tired of it all.  I appreciate your being there for me!  Luv U!


You’re not being a wuss.  You’d think the medical system would see you sooner since you can hardly see.  Can you use that OTC pink eye med?


----------



## Aneeda72

Had to charge all my device this morning, the devices conspire against me.

Stella went to the vet yesterday, over 500 dollars to rejoin her medical plan.  . She got 4 shots and some blood work done.  She weights 5 lbs 4 ounces and is a year old now.  Was a little dehydrated-she is very picky about her water  and her food.  She still has two baby teeth, her uppers, sitting next to the adult teeth.


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> You’re not being a wuss.  You’d think the medical system would see you sooner since you can hardly see.  Can you use that OTC pink eye med?


I am vision impaired in one eye, and I have been since was a teenager.  So this is not pinkeye.  You know all that gunk that blows out of your nose? Well, my bad eye has similar gunk coming out of it.  This is something that happens to...not often, but when the sinuses are hosting a really bad infection.  I actually have a flushing procedure that I'm to do, as needed. If I don't flush it, the gunk gets tacky, and glues my eyelid shut...if I force it open (instead of flushing), it usually bleeds a little bit. Happily, I do not need often.I

Thank you for your concern!  Hugs!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly...  Pensions - it comes down to the way qualifying  years for the new state pension was calculated.   The State pension age for women had been raised and so Mrs. L (and thousands of other women) had to wait longer, but became eligible for the new (and higher) state pension.   I must admit, the inclusion of years bringing up the children was a pleasant surprise.  I, being older, still came under the old scheme..


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm naturally a night owl, but have virtuously changed my schedule in recent years. Last night I stayed up until 3, because I felt like it!

So this morning was a goner. In order to accomplish all my exercises today, I'm going to skip lunch so I won't be exercising on a full stomach.

Maybe I'll do that paperwork I've been putting off.

Tonight I host the trivia game.


----------



## carouselsilver

Being restful. Did a load of laundry and plan to veg the rest of the day.


----------



## Murrmurr

Went to see my liver doctor today and someone stole my wallet. I forgot to get it from the exam room, and already left the building when I realized I didn't have it, so I went back and it was gone. The nurses looked in Lost & Found, the lab, and the bathrooms but, it was gonzo.

Good news is, the doctor said my blood liver panel and fibrosis screening are normal, there's very little staetosis present, and no visible damage. 

Yay. But, crap! I cancelled my debit and credit cards already, and I guess I should call my med, dental, and auto insurance companies - all those cards are in there. And I'm gonna have to replace my driver's license, dangit. I hate the DMV. Not as much as the wallet pilferer, tho.

All my rewards cards are gone . Ah well, I only used 1 of them. I hope it's replaceable...and the 4,872 points are transferable.


----------



## hollydolly

OH No..... !!! So it was in the exam room, where no-one else was aside from the medical staff?>. or what ?...


----------



## Don M.

I spent the morning setting up our Medicare Advantage plans for 2023.  My company sponsored plans changed quite a bit from 2022, so I had to go through a pile of paperwork we've received recently, and then spend a half hour on the phone....they eliminated the web site I've used the past 3 or 4 years.  We should get the new cards/plans in a couple of weeks, so I will have to check to see that I, and the "rep", got it right.  I sure prefer a web-site.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> OH No..... !!! So it was in the exam room, where no-one else was aside from the medical staff?>. or what ?...


Hate to say, but yeah. Or maybe the next patient. I'm sure I left it and my sunglasses by the sink. It's when the sun hit my eyes after pulling out of the med center that I said "Oh, sh1t!" and went back, and you have to drive the whole way round to the other side of the complex.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Hate to say, but yeah. Or maybe the next patient. I'm sure I left it and my sunglasses by the sink. It's when the sun hit my eyes after pulling out of the med center that I said "Oh, sh1t!" and went back, and you have to drive the whole way round to the other side of the complex.


so it had to be a Medic then surely ?.. ..simply because there's no way they could have been missed as they cleaned down ready for the next patient.. ..wow, just wow!!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> so it had to be a Medic then surely ?.. ..simply because there's no way they could have been missed as they cleaned down ready for the next patient.. ..wow, just wow!!


You are right.  I worked in health care for 20 years....the rooms are disinfected and wiped down after _every_ patient!!!

@Murrmurr  I think that office has some explaining to do!


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> so it had to be a Medic then surely ?.. ..simply because there's no way they could have been missed as they cleaned down ready for the next patient.. ..wow, just wow!!


That's true; they clean those rooms after each patient! wtf?

Wow is right. Glad the liver doc said I don't need to go back. I don't wanna look at them. Too pissed off.


----------



## Murrmurr

Trila said:


> You are right.  I worked in health care for 20 years....the rooms are disinfected and wiped down after _every_ patient!!!
> 
> @Murrmurr  I think that office has some explaining to do!


And I did go back, you know? And I looked on their long desk and in the rooms I was in, and most of them helped me search.

Fortunately I got all my cards cancelled, and I'm not in dire straights or anything. But, man, that's crappy.


----------



## Michael Z

Changing plugs and wires on a 1999 Chev Suburban. It is misfiring badly and nobody can work on it for a while. Did 5 out of 8 so far. They are difficult to get to and I have to lay on top of the engine area. Hope this solves it as other issues might really cost a bit to fix! This is our "farm" truck but it really comes in handy when the snow is too deep for any other vehicle or I need to haul lumber or building materials.


----------



## Murrmurr

Michael Z said:


> Changing plugs and wires on a 1999 Chev Suburban. It is misfiring badly and nobody can work on it for a while. Did 5 out of 8 so far. They are difficult to get to and I have to lay on top of the engine area. Hope this solves it as other issues might really cost a bit to fix! This is our "farm" truck but it really comes in handy when the snow is too deep for any other vehicle or I need to haul lumber or building materials.


Yeah, I sure hope that does it. If it's starting ok, it should.


----------



## Jules

@Murrmurr  Was there any cash in your wallet?  If the thief tries to use any of the cards, they may be on video somewhere.  Did they take your sunglasses too?


----------



## Shalimar

Trila said:


> I am vision impaired in one eye, and I have been since was a teenager.  So this is not pinkeye.  You know all that gunk that blows out of your nose? Well, my bad eye has similar gunk coming out of it.  This is something that happens to...not often, but when the sinuses are hosting a really bad infection.  I actually have a flushing procedure that I'm to do, as needed. If I don't flush it, the gunk gets tacky, and glues my eyelid shut...if I force it open (instead of flushing), it usually bleeds a little bit. Happily, I do not need often.I
> 
> Thank you for your concern!  Hugs!!


Wimpy? Nope, I think you are rather tough, considering. I deal with sinus, not a picnic.


----------



## Alligatorob

Good day so far today, I went to PT and managed an 8/10 of a mile walk.  Slow but getting better.

Also got to participate in @Medusa 's coffee Klatch, great fun.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> @Murrmurr  Was there any cash in your wallet?  If the thief tries to use any of the cards, they may be on video somewhere.  Did they take your sunglasses too?


Sunglasses, too, but that was 1 of 3 pairs. I don't carry cash in my wallet, I carry it in a pocket that's inside my front pocket.


----------



## Shalimar

Alligatorob said:


> Good day so far today, I went to PT and managed an 8/10 of a mile walk.  Slow but getting better.
> 
> Also got to participate in @Medusa 's coffee Klatch, great fun.


You must be in phenomenal shape!


----------



## Murrmurr

Alligatorob said:


> Good day so far today, I went to PT and managed an 8/10 of a mile walk.  Slow but getting better.
> 
> Also got to participate in @Medusa 's coffee Klatch, great fun.


Seems like when the years get shorter, the miles get longer.


----------



## Alligatorob

Shalimar said:


> You must be in phenomenal shape!


Don't know about that, but I broke the 60 minute mile pace today!  

Not Roger Banister yet...


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Hello my friends!
> 
> Latest update: the sinus infection has moved into my bad eye. I have been up for an hour, and I have already flushed it out 3 times!
> 
> It could be worse, it could be in the other eye. Even so, it takes a long time for me to read and post. I have not been able to read my book, but I have been somewhat keeping up with everyone here, (as much as I can) even though I'm not posting much.
> 
> My goal is to _not_ take any more cold med until after my bloodwork on Fri....we'll see how I do with that!
> 
> My only project for today is to make a big pot of Lentil Soup. Other than that, I expect to lay around and do absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to sound like such a "Debby Downer!" After all, it's just a sinus infection! And yet, to hear me whine about it, you would think that I'm dying...I guess I'm just a big wuss, when it comes to being sick!
> 
> All of you have been so kind and supportive! I appreciate and love all of my SF friends! Thank you all, for caring!



Oh dear, I am far behind on these posts, even though they are important to me.
I am so sorry for all of this big challenge, Trila!
I hope it will be getting better, soon!


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> In his most professional manner (not going to throw colleagues under the bus) he said, “well, there is a difference of opinion on the source of the pain”. Understatement of the year! .



I am glad you posted an update.  I was searching for one from you!
And gosh yes, his wording was gentle and careful, but at least he was honest!

I too am very glad you can use all of your expertise, and caring, to advocate for him.  And glad he is able to eat and feels better!


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> Sunglasses, too, but that was 1 of 3 pairs. I don't carry cash in my wallet, I carry it in a pocket that's inside my front pocket.


This happened to us as well, husband lost his wallet in the hospital .  When your cards are replaced don’t forget to change the cc number on any accounts you bill auto every month.  We bill everything to our cc except rent.  Only have to pay two bills that way.  Much easier.


----------



## Aneeda72

Finally ordered a tread mill from Amazon, the smallest one I could find.  I just can’t spend another winter walking outside.  It’s supposed to be delivered at the end of October but delivers have been really slow lately so it will probably take longer.

Its supposed to snow Saturday.  A light dusting in the valley but right on time as it always snows at the end of October.


----------



## RadishRose

Trila said:


> Just a quick hello to let you know that I'm still alive. I've been under the weather, but I'm ok.
> 
> Tomorrow, I was supposed to have my annual bloodwork done (at Dr's office), then go for a mammogram (at hospital). I'm sick enough that I rescheduled my bloodwork for Fri. Can you imagine what my test results would look like with all of that cold medicine in my system!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not looking forward to the mammogram, but I have been putting it off and rescheduling it since the spring. Time to get it over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone!


Feel better, @Trila. Gosh, I love that frog.


----------



## Trila

RadishRose said:


> Feel better, @Trila. Gosh, I love that frog.


Thanks @RadishRose  ...I am feeling better right now. I think the mornings are the worst.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Walked to the supermarket this morning, napped a couple of times and watched T.V.  I got a return call this evening from one of my first and favorite online friends (we call each other Sis) and we talked until her daughter called. She just got back from visiting her daughter. who had been in a terrible accident in Florida. She's blessed to be alive, thanks to a good samaritan who pulled her out through the front windshield. He held onto her and prayed hard, my friend said. He stayed with her until the ambulance came. Seeing a picture of the car, I never would have thought anyone survived. I'm so glad she didn't lose this daughter because one of her daughters passed a few years ago. Given the situation, we talked about miracles and earth angels.


----------



## Alligatorob

OneEyedDiva said:


> Walked to the supermarket this morning, napped a couple of times and watched T.V.  I got a return call this evening from one of my first and favorite online friends (we call each other Sis) and we talked until her daughter called. She just got back from visiting her daughter. who had been in a terrible accident in Florida. She's blessed to be alive, thanks to a good samaritan who pulled her out through the front windshield. He held onto her and prayed hard, my friend said. He stayed with her until the ambulance came. Seeing a picture of the car, I never would have thought anyone survived. I'm so glad she didn't lose this daughter because one of her daughters passed a few years ago. Given the situation, we talked about miracles and earth angels.


Sure hope she recovers quickly. Sounds awful


----------



## Capt Lightning

6 monthly check up at dentist and hygienist for Mrs.L and myself.  Very few NHS dentists (or ones who treat patients on the NHS) round here, so we've always has some sort of private dental plan. 
Making a leek pie for dinner.  Not truly vegetarian - just meat free.


----------



## -Oy-

A busy day today as we get ready to drive down to Wales for a week-long holiday tomorrow morning. All three offspring and their partners are coming - and little munchkin Grandson  

So it's a drive into Lancaster for a haircut and some bits & bobs this morning.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trila said:


> Thanks @RadishRose  ...I am feeling better right now. I think the mornings are the worst.


It's morning. Are you better today?

I haven't had a sinus infection in years...knock wood...but I remember the feeling, like if I bent over it felt like my face would fall off.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's light outside now and looks like the flower garden suffered no or very minimal damage. Woohoo. I'll go out later when it warms up a bit and do a walk-around.

Change bed linens, empty litter box, carry out trash, dress, eat something besides cookies. It's gonna be a full day Hope all that can get done before 3 when I need to be at doc's office for Covid booster.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday……got my haircut.
Had my front and back yard leaf clean up and mowed…..hired it done…..tried doing it myself, but I guess I’m not over the phemonia enough yet, the job is done…..$180.00 later, that’s okay, did a good job. I’ve never hired that done in my life.

Started my search for moving companies……better news than I expected, cheaper than I thought it would be.
Will search several companies for comparisons.
Seemed a bad day for melt downs, but today is another day.


----------



## jet

been out to new museum in Carmarthen,had a light lunch,gonna take dog for walk,then out to steak house tonight and a few beers


----------



## Trila

Good morning! I started this post last night, because, well.....I was actually feeling good enough to do it. Hey! I even read my book for about 20 minutes last night.  That's the most I've read all week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, I always feel the worst in the morning. I guess the infection gets to build up overnight. But, on the plus side....I actually slept last night!!! Even my shoulder didn't keep me up. I could really get used to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now, I'm having my coffee, waiting for the Dr's office to open. Since I'm going there tomorrow for my blood draw anyway, I've decided to see if one of the APN's can fit me in. I think it's time for some antibiotics. 

My Lentil Soup was a success yesterday, although I had a few kinks to work out. I actually used my crockpot for the soup!!!! I bought that thing years ago, and I think I only used it 2-3 times. (Don't judge me! You know how I love storing things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Well, I decided that it was time to either use it, or get rid of it! The only problem I had was that it's only a 4 qt crockpot. There was not enough room for the shell pasta. I had to make that separate, and add a little to each bowl. After we each had some, I was able to fit it into the crockpot and it all worked out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it has gone below freezing, two nights in a row....bye bye to all of my flowers and vines that are outside! . I'm glad that I potted a few of my favorites (and brought them in) before I got sick. Tomorrow, our high will be in the 80's! I'll sure like that! Maybe I can get out for a walk!










 my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....I guess I should get moving.


----------



## Mizmo

Today just advised water turned off...emergency..will be about 4pm
Leak in garage, contractors in and can't get car out til about noon.
Noise, Noise, Noise.
Ah the woes of living in an apartment building.
I need another glass of that wine I talked about earlier

*anyway.... y'all*


----------



## Trila

Georgiagranny said:


> It's morning. Are you better today?
> 
> I haven't had a sinus infection in years...knock wood...but I remember the feeling, like if I bent over it felt like my face would fall off.


I live with sinus infections....just the way it is. . This one, however, is one of the worst ones that I've had in a long time. Thank you for caring!


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining all day.. I love it when it's raining everything is so quiet.. .. and I had a late lie in this morning, because I didn't hear the letterbox get mail put through because the Postal Service ( Royal Mail ) are on strike. They're striking on every other day, for the whole of this month..

Unfortunately they've been told that due to their striking, there will be 5,000 of them sacked.. 

..and this morning, our new very inept, young.. ridiculous new Prime Minister of 44 days  ( we didn't vote for her, the party did) , has finally resigned after the country and her party called for her head for weeks.. .. God alone knows who will be voted in now as PM by the party ( there's no General election so the public don't get a say)... but there's not one of them int he Conservative Party currently who is fit and good enough to get the job.. so it's a real concern


----------



## Pappy

Well, drinking clear liquids all day. No solid foods as my colonoscopy is tomorrow. Today at 4 pm, I start with the stuff that cleans me out. Second batch at 9 pm. No sleep tonight I’m sure. The porcelain god awaits me..


----------



## StarSong

Trila said:


> I live with sinus infections....just the way it is. . This one, however, is one of the worst ones that I've had in a long time. Thank you for caring!


The only time I've ever dealt with sinus pain was when I had Covid in December 2020.  While I was sympathetic to people's reports of sinus pain before that, the experience made me doubly so.  I wouldn't wish that burning and pressure pain on my worst enemy.  (Well, maybe for 15 minutes...).  

Fortunately I don't have any enemies that I know of.

But I digress, as usual. Trilia, I'm sorry for your pain and hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## MickaC

Had a great stress reliever this morning after I spoke with a rep at the moving company I contacted yesterday.
She’s coming here Monday morning to go through everything for my future move…….no charge .
I can settle down somewhat.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ..and this morning, our new very inept, young.. ridiculous new Prime Minister of 44 days ( we didn't vote for her, the party did) , has finally resigned after the country and her party called for her head for weeks.


Even from this side of the Atlantic it was obvious that her tenure was a sh!tshow with very little compassion for those in difficult financial straits.  Rarely do UK PMs make US top headlines but Truss managed it on a regular basis, and not in a flattering way.  

I'm glad she's out and sure hope someone better gets voted in to serve the wonderful people of the UK.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Even from this side of the Atlantic it was obvious that her tenure was a sh!tshow with very little compassion for those in difficult financial straits.  Rarely do UK PMs make US top headlines but Truss managed it on a regular basis, and not in a flattering way.
> 
> I'm glad she's out and sure hope someone better gets voted in to serve the wonderful people of the UK.


Absolutely right Star.. I think the whole country breathed a collective sigh of relief this morning. What the party was doing by voting her in, in the first place as prime Minister, is anyone's guess.. ... on another note, I feel desperately sad that her claim to fame will be that she was the last PM.. ( a title she should never have had).. to have met with our Late Queen..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gosh. I was just coming here to post about the PM, @hollydolly. She didn't last long, but unfortunately, her tenture seems to have been too long!

Well. Here I go. I've been sitting on my como se llama ever since I said I was going to get going. Oops. The sun is out. No wind. I really need to get a good look at the garden.

And clean Maggiecat's litter box.

And change the bed linens.

And get dressed.

And eat something besides cookies and chocolate. 

And stuff.


----------



## Pepper

I know what I should do, but will I?  I'm kinda tired.  The AccessARide last night was unbelievable.  A one hour diversion to pick up some bitch who left already without telling the driver.  However, got a great tour of my old stomping ground, the Lower East Side plus more.  Have to look at it that way or I'll go nuts.  The traffic in Manhattan is unreal.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday DH & I took our 10 month old grandson to lunch and the beach. The weather was warm and lovely though the Pacific was plenty chilly.  A true California boy, he laughed when I dangled his feet in the water despite the cold.  

We'll take him there often now that summer crowds are gone. .


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Yesterday DH & I took our 10 month old grandson to lunch and the beach. The weather was warm and lovely though the Pacific was plenty chilly.  A true California boy, he laughed when I dangled his feet in the water despite the cold.
> 
> We'll take him there often now that summer crowds are gone. .
> 
> View attachment 245749
> View attachment 245750


How glorious your  new grandson is.. such an absolute cutie... ..wish I was near the beach in Spain.... *sigh*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> Yesterday……got my haircut.
> Had my front and back yard leaf clean up and mowed…..hired it done…..tried doing it myself, but I guess I’m not over the phemonia enough yet, the job is done…..$180.00 later, that’s okay, did a good job. I’ve never hired that done in my life.
> 
> Started my search for moving companies……better news than I expected, cheaper than I thought it would be.
> Will search several companies for comparisons.
> Seemed a bad day for melt downs, but today is another day.


@MickaC, I think I’ve missed some of your posts… do you already have a plan (location) for your move? Wishing you all the best and a place with *minimal* snow shoveling


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I have been through every piece of paper that has gotten shoved in a drawer over the last 20+ years (old bill receipts, taxes, pay stubs, oldoldold medical records,etc) and tossed what is no longer relevant.  I think I have a large forest of trees worth of paper collected….  The worst part of it is, among the non-emotional stuff are things that definitely bring an emotional reaction…. Kids school stuff, divorce paperwork.  It doesn’t matter that it was more than 20 yrs ago, it takes me right back emotionally and mentally (just the way I’m wired). So exhausting in every way. But it’s done now and I can move into something pleasant.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar It's not snow; it's sNOw! Yeah, I must have missed it, too. Where are you gonna go, @MickaC?

Okay. Cleaned litter box. 

Dressed.

Inspected the flower garden. Only lost a few flowers, one sunpatiens and some begonias. The mums are blooming in all their fall glory.

Changed light bulb in the closet. I swear things just aren't made the way they used to be. I've only been in The Hovel for a bit more than 13 years and already the darned closet bulb burned out  

Next up is the bed. I don't like to be bothered. We can put a man on the moon but can't invent a bed that changes its own linens? What's up with that?

Haven't eaten. 

Gotta hurry. Appointment for Covid booster is just four hours from now...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bed made. Yay me.

While I had the stepladder out to change the closet bulb, used it to check the tall kitchen cupboard where the brandy is kept because I wanted to be sure there was enough for brandied cranberries for Thanksgiving dinner. Yup. There's plenty. Now all I need is the cranberries, then a hiding place so that DSIL doesn't find them and eat them all before The Big Day

For "breakfast" I found cabbage rolls in the freezer from the last time DS was here. He left three, and I could only eat 1 1/2. The other 1 1/2 being eaten now.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Bed made. Yay me.
> 
> While I had the stepladder out to change the closet bulb, used it to check the tall kitchen cupboard where the brandy is kept because I wanted to be sure there was enough for brandied cranberries for Thanksgiving dinner. Yup. There's plenty. Now all I need is the cranberries, then a hiding place so that DSIL doesn't find them and eat them all before The Big Day
> 
> For "breakfast" I found cabbage rolls in the freezer from the last time DS was here. He left three, and I could only eat 1 1/2. The other 1 1/2 being eaten now.


oh shoot.. talking of step ladders just reminded me I need to clean the mirror on my dressing table... it's quite high so I need to get a little step stool.. to stretch over, I meant to do it this morning.. , I'll go do it now before I forget again..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Always glad to be of help


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Started my search for moving companies……better news than I expected, cheaper than I thought it would be.


I see you’ve already called somebody for a quote so this advice may not be needed.  After reading about scams, I’d suggest asking for recommendations on FB or similar.  The reliable companies will show up by many; also many reports of those that were less than honest.



Trila said:


> Don't judge me! You know how I love storing things!


Oh, I’m using that excuse explanation from now on too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

baking Oatmeal cookies, then off to the gym for my one mile walk on the tread
mill, then to the Orthopedic surgeon to discuss a couple things, then to the Nursing
home to check in on and visit a friend, later pizza with friends at Coconut Kennys,
home and relaxing after that~


----------



## MickaC

@Jules ……thanks for the advice……yes, I’m being extra cautious, doing searches, back round checks, etc.
It can be a dog eat dog world out there, and full of dishonest people and companies.


----------



## Alligatorob

Went to the gym this morning, I have been doing just upper body exercises there.  They have limited equipment on the first floor.

Today I tried going up the stairs, worked well enough that I went up and down twice.  And got on the recumbent bike and leg extension machine whist upstairs.  Did not do a lot but just being able to do all that felt good.  Then when I got home I did all my PT exercises.

Now my knees hurt, so I am not sure I will take a walk today or not.  Even without I am doing more and more, feels good.  Well except for my knees right now, LOL.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Alligatorob I hope all that you're doing has the blessing of your PT person! Puhleeez don't overdo. Slow and steady wins the race. Jussayin'


----------



## Kaila

@Trila
I am glad your eye is improving (i hope it continues to!)
and that you were able to read for a bit, and to sleep better. Whew! Sleep is good medicine!

I wanted to suggest, could you possibly send that frog you posted, in your place, to have the mammogram?  

They wouldn't notice a delightful frog substituted for a human, would they?


----------



## David777

One monthly chore I always dislike bothering to do is paying all my monthly bills by mailing in checks from invoiced mail. (Refuse to use online banking.) Only have 4 to 6 payments each month so minor task but it does take about an hour that includes reviewing statements.  But today had one bill from the region's bridge and freeway toll organization that has me ornery.  Apparently will be unfairly charged a $25 late penalty for a $7 toll because they require payment in just 21 days even though their USPS mailings won't arrive for the usual 2 to 4 days. During the pandemic they fired all the toll booth workers and began taking license plate photos of those like this person that are not in their automated system (That costs $25 to join and $8 annually, I'd rarely need to use.) and then sending out invoices. I don't normally bother opening any invoices until about this time of month.  

So went online and found a hornet's nest of anger against transit organizations across the state that are being run by a$$**** lawyers that obviously figured out if they made the payment period short, they'd be making a ton of money from myriad unawares victims.

https://www.siliconvalley.com/2022/...ivers-face-dmv-liens-under-renewed-crackdown/

https://abc7news.com/fastrak-violations-7-on-your-side-michael-finney/9572298/

Ok that put me in a bad mood.  But then went into a Livenation presale queue for the just added third Dead & Company show at Oracle Park (SF Giants baseball stadium) next July 16, 2023 and got a minimal cost ticket for $75 total with fees.  Already had a $97 ticket for the July 14 show that I might now sell for enough to cover all costs.  So mood now is neutral.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After the checkup at the dentist, we dropped into Tesco for a couple of things.  Big mistake - ended up with an armful of goods (didn't think we'd need a basket ), but we couldn't resist the lamb joints at half price.  Well, when prices are so high, it's hard to refuse a bargain.


----------



## Sliverfox

Playing  catch up  with everyone .
To those who are having health issues,,, Good Luck.

We are trying to catch up on things  we  neglected .
Feels like we are  chasing our selves, coming or  going.


----------



## win231

This morning, I found a contractor to remodel one bathroom - I want a tub/shower converted to a safer walk-in shower.  It's a 4-week job.
They'll be removing a cast-iron tub that came with the house in 1953.  It's as old as I am.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> This morning, I found a contractor to remodel one bathroom - I want a tub/shower converted to a safer walk-in shower.  It's a 4-week job.
> They'll be removing a cast-iron tub that came with the house in 1953.  It's as old as I am.


is the bathroom upstairs or down ?.. some years ago we had a cast Iron bath taken out from an upstairs bathroom.. it took 3 men to lift it downstairs it was so heavy...


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> is the bathroom upstairs or down ?.. some years ago we had a cast Iron bath taken out from an upstairs bathroom.. it took 3 men to lift it downstairs it was so heavy...


It's on the middle floor.  I think it has to be cut into 3 pieces to remove it.


----------



## Alligatorob

Georgiagranny said:


> @Alligatorob I hope all that you're doing has the blessing of your PT person! Puhleeez don't overdo. Slow and steady wins the race. Jussayin'


Thanks for asking and I am.  Both the physical therapist and doctor have told me that I cannot damage the implants with exercise.  The risk is that if I get too sore I might not be able to do the PT exercises I need.  So I am watching that, probably will not walk, or walk much this afternoon for that reason.  Finding I can do a little more all the time.


----------



## Right Now

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for asking and I am.  Both the physical therapist and doctor have told me that I cannot damage the implants with exercise.  The risk is that if I get too sore I might not be able to do the PT exercises I need.  So I am watching that, probably will not walk, or walk much this afternoon for that reason.  Finding I can do a little more all the time.


Now this is a burst of good news to hear!  Please take care of yourself.  It sounds like you are using common sense and the will to get back to normal as quickly as possible.  Keep those vibes going!


----------



## NorthernLight

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for asking and I am.  Both the physical therapist and doctor have told me that I cannot damage the implants with exercise.  The risk is that if I get too sore I might not be able to do the PT exercises I need.  So I am watching that, probably will not walk, or walk much this afternoon for that reason.  Finding I can do a little more all the time.


I was crippled because of knee problems. Then I bought an expensive rebounder (mini trampoline) for cardio. After 3 months of stepping exercises (*no* jumping), I was miraculously no longer crippled. I wasn't even expecting this.

I still can't walk more than a block or two without regret. So I can't walk to get in shape. But the rebounder really built up my lower body muscles, taking the stress off the knees, so I can function normally around the house or in a store. Where I used to live, they had electric wheelchairs for customers, but they don't have them here!

You might ask your physical therapist about using a rebounder. Really low impact, but builds strength.

In the meantime, you're doing great. As you know.


----------



## Alligatorob

win231 said:


> They'll be removing a cast-iron tub that came with the house in 1953. It's as old as I am.


Mine was installed in 1955, in the end we remodeled around it rather than removing.  Probably weighs a lot more than you as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> After the checkup at the dentist, we dropped into Tesco for a couple of things.  Big mistake - ended up with an armful of goods (didn't think we'd need a basket ), but we couldn't resist the lamb joints at half price.  Well, when prices are so high, it's hard to refuse a bargain.


I was in Waitrose a couple of days ago.. almost all the meat was reduced in price. Trouble is the meat is so expensive in there, that even when they've reduced it by 20 %  it's still too expensive for most people now, who are having to strap themselves in financially, very tightly.. and getting 20% off meat that is on it's final best before date  which is already 50 % cheaper in Aldi or Lidl et al.. and well in date .. is not going to cut it for most.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I went and visited the stable that I rode at for many years when I was younger (in the 1980s to early 90s), and I hiked the park's equestrian trail that I had ridden around so many times back then.  It was quite a trip down memory lane. 

And the nicest woman is in charge of the stable now, and she invited me in the office and we shared memories of the instructors and the horses back then (turned out she was a beginner at the stable the last year I rode there, so our paths sort of crossed in the past).  Also she told me of the peaceful passing of my horse's mom as well as of one of my favorite mounts.  It was comforting to hear those stories.

She had a painting in her office that a rider (who is also an author) had painted and given her.  I didn't remember the horse's name so she reminded me, and she talked about the painting but mentioned the background like it wasn't a particular place.  I said 'It's Camp Waredaca' but I don't think she understood what I said.  Probably the horses had stopped being sent on summer vacation by the time she was a regular.  The memory really surprised me, the painting was "familiar" and triggered a memory of the name of that place.

Back when I rode there, late in the summer all the horses would go away for two or three weeks out in the country.  And once a friend and I couldn't bear that much time without seeing our favorite horses, so we had (totally uninvited!) gone up to visit them.  I'd taken lots of pictures.  Which many years ago I uploaded to facebook and gave a link to the photos on the stable's facebook page.

Anyway, I looked through the photos after I got home and I swear that painting was based on one of my photos, it was so cool.   The painting was much better than my photo, especially since in my photo the horse had her eyes shut, was wearing a scruffy halter, and there was a weed sticking up on one side.  But it was the same horse, same pose, and the same foreground/background.  So fun, I feel like a muse!


----------



## Blessed

I forced myself to dress and go to the grocery store.  There were a lot of things on very good sale. Mostly a stock up trip for the pantry, cereal, canned tomatos, fritos, (with winter coming I make a lot of chili, and mexican leaning soup.) Those are always good with fritos as a topping. I have another store to go to in the next couple of days.  8oz. cheeses sliced or shredded on sale for .99 a package.  They freeze well and you know you must have cheese for chili and sandwiches.  

@hollydolly, we are lucky here there is always a meat of some sort on special every week.  I got a 1lb pork tenderloin for 3.00 total on sale.  As long as I shop these sales, I have a freezer full of all types of meats and shrimp.  

We get weekly flyers in the mail of what is on sale at each store.  I can plan where I need to go and what to get before I leave the house.  Do you have that available in the UK.  Everything I read I see the UK, NZ and Australia really struggling to eat let alone pay the cost of electricity, gas and fuel for the vehicles.


----------



## win231

Alligatorob said:


> Mine was installed in 1955, in the end we remodeled around it rather than removing.  Probably weighs a lot more than you as well.


Mine is too far gone to remodel.  Most of the enamel is gone, leaving it black.  And the silicone sealer I smeared around it is mostly gone.  What's left is black & moldy.  Besides, I want a safer walk-in shower with 3-4 inches to step up.  And grab bars & a seat.


----------



## Capt Lightning

My last house was built in 1962.  All the similar houses in the area had coloured bathroom suites. When I removed the old pink cast iron bath, a plumber I knew told me where to hit it to break it up.  What a noise, and even the broken pieces were heavy.  I replaced the suite with a modern white one.  The other toilet in the cloakroom was avacado (popular at the time) and it too was replaced with a white suite.

Today Mrs. L is making crab apple & clove jelly.  I'm cooking a cassoulet for dinner (with Toulouse sausage and duck).  Hollydolly, we don't have the pleasure of Waitrose this far north.  The most 'up market' is M&S  which we use for some small items.  It's Lidl & Tesco for most shopping with less frequent trips to Sainsbugs and Morrisons.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I forced myself to dress and go to the grocery store.  There were a lot of things on very good sale. Mostly a stock up trip for the pantry, cereal, canned tomatos, fritos, (with winter coming I make a lot of chili, and mexican leaning soup.) Those are always good with fritos as a topping. I have another store to go to in the next couple of days.  8oz. cheeses sliced or shredded on sale for .99 a package.  They freeze well and you know you must have cheese for chili and sandwiches.
> 
> @hollydolly, we are lucky here there is always a meat of some sort on special every week.  I got a 1lb pork tenderloin for 3.00 total on sale.  As long as I shop these sales, I have a freezer full of all types of meats and shrimp.
> 
> We get weekly flyers in the mail of what is on sale at each store.  I can plan where I need to go and what to get before I leave the house.  Do you have that available in the UK.  Everything I read I see the UK, NZ and Australia really struggling to eat let alone pay the cost of electricity, gas and fuel for the vehicles.


no unfortunately we don't get those types of Supermarket leaflets ,,nor do we get store coupons as you do in the USA..I wish we did...


----------



## jet

off to a funeral today,,then back to the wake,,,,well he was the pubs landlord


----------



## Pappy

Two hours til my procedure this morning. Feeling washed out after a dozen trips to the bathroom and no food for over 24 hours. Did manage to sleep a few hours between bathroom visits. I’ve already put my breakfast order in with Thelma, plus a bucket of coffee.


----------



## Blessed

Pappy said:


> Two hours til my procedure this morning. Feeling washed out after a dozen trips to the bathroom and no food for over 24 hours. Did manage to sleep a few hours between bathroom visits. I’ve already put my breakfast order in with Thelma, plus a bucket of coffee.


You are done with the hard part. The rest is just a good part. I always look forward to a good nap there, go home eat, climb into bed and sleep for hours!!! I kind of look forward to the whole thing now after so many.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Two hours til my procedure this morning. Feeling washed out after a dozen trips to the bathroom and no food for over 24 hours. Did manage to sleep a few hours between bathroom visits. I’ve already put my breakfast order in with Thelma, plus a bucket of coffee.


I had to go through that a few months ago Pappy... it's a horrible situation.. so exhausted after all the trips to the loo.. all you want to do is sleep, but you can't.. and then the horrible bit is still ahead...

hopefully over very soon, and you can come out and have breakfast..and hot coffee..


----------



## Blessed

@holly why the wow, you have had this done I hope?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> @holly why the wow, you have had this done I hope?


??


----------



## Pappy

Blessed said:


> You are done with the hard part. The rest is just a good part. I always look forward to a good nap there, go home eat, climb into bed and sleep for hours!!! I kind of look forward to the whole thing now after so many.


Exactly what I had in mine Blessed.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> I had to go through that a few months ago Pappy... it's a horrible situation.. so exhausted after all the trips to the loo.. all you want to do is sleep, but you can't.. and then the horrible bit is still ahead...
> 
> hopefully over very soon, and you can come out and have breakfast..and hot coffee..


Thank you Holly.


----------



## Muskrat

Today off to town. This is about a 80 mile round trip so have several chores to perform when i get there. Paint, food, plumbing supplies ect. Should be a beautiful day and to top it off my sweetie should be home sometime from his trip to durango. Dinner (perhaps) for two


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Two hours til my procedure this morning. Feeling washed out after a dozen trips to the bathroom and no food for over 24 hours. Did manage to sleep a few hours between bathroom visits. I’ve already put my breakfast order in with Thelma, plus a bucket of coffee.


Good luck with your procedure……you’ll do fine……indulging after will help you get over this awkward day.
Have had this done as well……it is not pleasant.
Take care, Pappy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Reading on here,, waiting to see what  hubby is  doing  this morning.

I would  like to take the car fro short trip into  town.

I think he wants to go after parts with it.
We could  do that  together  save from driving.


----------



## Michael Z

Well, changed my plugs and wires and still a misfire! Getting a new distributor cap in today and installing, hopefully. Meanwhile, made an appointment with the shop for Nov 9! Glad that this is not a vehicle we have to drive. If the cap doesn’t fix it, we are looking at a new fuel injector or complete injector set at a cost of $500 to $1200!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been to the MD, re-established care with the local office, got my updated meds on file

Also talked to the nice lady at the social security office; everything is good to go, don't even have to send any documents!  Yay!

Prince Among Men is coming for a hearty lunch of (mostly) homemade chicken vegetable soup =D


----------



## NorthernLight

Going to the landlord's agent to sign up for mandatory apartment insurance. With $1000 deductible, it's a total ripoff, but at least it's only $10 a month. I was afraid it was going to be quite a bit more.

Since I have to leave the house anyway, I'll do some other errands as well.

I'll drop off my application for a free pool pass. This "plan" has been in the works for so long, it's hard to care any more. I had to wait 6 months for a proof of income document so I could apply.


----------



## StarSong

Need to do some serious house cleaning this morning.  Baby sitting an infant 3 days a week is heartwarming but exhausting.  As a consequence, I've let the dusting slide.  Problem with housework is that there's always more that can be done.


----------



## NorthernLight

Dusting, ugh. We have beautiful fresh air here, but loads of dust. It's like very fine sand; I think it's called silt. I can dust today, and tomorrow it looks like I've let it go for a month.

The problem is compounded by the fact that most of my furniture is black.


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> Going to the landlord's agent to sign up for mandatory apartment insurance. With $1000 deductible, it's a total ripoff, but at least it's only $10 a month. I was afraid it was going to be quite a bit more.


I’ve never heard of this.  Maybe it’s a new trend.


----------



## Jules

A doctor’s appointment by phone and flu shot this afternoon.  Will be carrying my umbrella on my walks now that the rains have started.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> I’ve never heard of this.  Maybe it’s a new trend.


I never had tenant insurance before. My current landlord is a big company with buildings across the country. Oh well.


----------



## Teacher Terry

This has been a busy week but I got my friend’s apartment empty and did the final walk through. Now I am arranging his celebration of life for December when his brothers will be in town.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> A doctor’s appointment by phone and flu shot this afternoon.  Will be carrying my umbrella on my walks now that the rains have started.


it's been absolutely tipping it down here now for 2 days... ...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Feeling meaner than a snake for no particular reason.

That is all.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> @Trila
> I am glad your eye is improving (i hope it continues to!)
> and that you were able to read for a bit, and to sleep better. Whew! Sleep is good medicine!
> 
> I wanted to suggest, could you possibly send that frog you posted, in your place, to have the mammogram?
> 
> They wouldn't notice a delightful frog substituted for a human, would they?


I really needed a good laugh!!!!  Thank you!





Oh......the frog did not think it was very funny!


----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am listening to music. I came across this song and these guys that I knew growing up. They lived in my neighborhood in South Philly. Bobby even married my sister's friend.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Helping a good friend sort out her kitchen dishes, she is moving into
a retirement home soon.  Then we are going out to eat after.

Otherwise paying some bills and trying to get a reduced tv cable bill.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> ??


sorry, I missed it but am pleased  that you have it done!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby went  for parts without me,,, I wasn't ready,, told him go .  
I got  the downstairs bathroom  cleaned up.

Made lunch,,now  going to mop  floors.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Been getting ready for the snow to fly. Put the four wheeler, and one of the zero turn mowers up on the covered second floor deck of the shop for the winter. Re-insulated the the pump room up in the other house next door, and hauled the last of the cut up gym equipment that I got dumpster shopping into the shop to be converted into a mobile stand for one of my welders, and the plasma cutter. This afternoon going to visit friends up north, and relax a bit.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> Good luck with your procedure……you’ll do fine……indulging after will help you get over this awkward day.
> Have had this done as well……it is not pleasant.
> Take care, Pappy.


Thanks MickaC. Home now.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Thanks MickaC. Home now.


Oh, good, that unpleasantness is over.
Enjoy a good meal.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My daughter keeps security latches on the kitchen cupboards r/t younger daughter is autistic and will get into things she shouldn’t.  But then when grandma (me) comes over, I can’t figure out how to get them to unlatch either lol.  Had to YouTube— the secret.  Haha, jokes on me—I was pushing the ‘decoy’ button


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> sorry, I missed it but am pleased  that you have it done!!


there was a report in the papers recently which said that unless you have an Obvious serious problem, then Colonoscopies don't actually show anything more wrong with the bowel  than the regular home checks which are sent out to perform  at home..

I wish I'd read that before my last procedure.. that was a BEAR !!


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> hauled the last of the cut up gym equipment that I got dumpster shopping into the shop to be converted into a mobile stand for one of my welders, and the plasma cutter.


My goodness you are resourceful! I'm not even gonna ask what a plasma cutter is!


----------



## squatting dog

Slow day. Went to home depot and bought new wheelbarrow handles. Got home and replaced the old ones. Then assembled and hung the new porch swing. (old swing rotted away). then, since it was warm, re-painted  some of the front walkway and shot clear over it.


----------



## Don M.

I spent about 3 hours blowing leaves away from the house, with my big backpack blower.  If leaves had some commercial value, we'd be rich.  I will have to do this 3 or 4 more times during the next few weeks....if I waited until all the leaves are down, the yard would be covered a foot deep.  
Then, today, the Asian Ladybugs started to hatch, and I was surrounded by them.  I had to put on a spare Covid mask, and earmuffs to keep them from trying to crawl into my nose and ears.  This is an annual "hatch" that lasts for days.  At least if they sneak into the house, they gather on the windows, and I just suck them up with my small shop vac.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I Vac'd thoroughly throughout the house upstairs and down,  and cleaned down the kitchen from ceiling to floor.. didn't really need much doing, tbh.. but I was looking for something to occupy me while it's raining hard... 

other than  dusting with the fluffy duster, I didn't do anything else... except make Butter Chicken curry for dinner ..and post on here..


----------



## Jules

Had the flu shot.  There just used to be regular and high dose that was only for those in a care home or you paid $80 for it, which we did.  This year they’re offering a free enhanced dose for those over 65, which is great.  We still paid for the high dose one.  

Then I bought my husband a pack of cookies since we were at the pharmacy in a grocery store.


----------



## Pappy

Colonoscopy done and I am home. I was scheduled at 9:30 and never got into room until afternoon. Over scheduling again. Pain in the ass, no pun intended.
There were two polyps removed and everything else looked good. Doctor put in two clips to repair where the polyps were.
What is a *hemostatic clip*? Hemostatic clips are used to prevent bleeding in the GI tract. This is often after a polyp(s) has been removed from your colon or to treat a bleeding ulcer. Polyps are small growths of tissue that can be seen during a GI procedure.


----------



## Pinky

@Pappy

You must have had a fair bit of discomfort, having 3 polyps. I never had a hemostatic clip.

I had a polyp removed in the late 90's. At that time, annual colonoscopy was recommended. 

When I was asked, after my last coloscopy (mid-2000) *why* I was having it, when I had no bleeding or other issues - I decided to stop getting them.

I did have a polyp removed in the late 90's. At that time, annual colonoscopy was recommended.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> Today I Vac'd thoroughly throughout the house upstairs and down,  and cleaned down the kitchen from ceiling to floor.. didn't really need much doing, tbh.. but I was looking for something to occupy me while it's raining hard...
> 
> other than  dusting with the fluffy duster, I didn't do anything else... except make Butter Chicken curry for dinner ..and post on here..


That's lots!


----------



## Llynn

I patronize a regional library system that has brick and mortar libraries throughout SW WA. Closest to me is about 10 miles away. I


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> That's lots!


Oh no, that's very little for me.. but thank you for thinking it...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finished putting away most of the laundry from yesterday and did a couple of light, but necessary chores. I watched T.V. today and will watch a little more tonight. Also, my son and I had an hour and a half studio session this evening to continue fine tuning the mix of my lively Mambo.


I did a little catching up on my social networking but no where near as much as I intended.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Yesterday DH & I took our 10 month old grandson to lunch and the beach. The weather was warm and lovely though the Pacific was plenty chilly.  A true California boy, he laughed when I dangled his feet in the water despite the cold.
> 
> We'll take him there often now that summer crowds are gone. .
> 
> View attachment 245749
> View attachment 245750


SO cute! You're looking good too Lady. I sure wish I could've been there. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## PamfromTx

I ran a few errands and housework today.  Tomorrow (God willing), I will go and buy myself a birthday present or two.  Hubby keeps asking me what I want.  I don't need anything (well, I could use a new printer) but I haven't decided on which one I want.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> I ran a few errands and housework today.  Tomorrow (God willing), I will go and buy myself a birthday present or two.  Hubby keeps asking me what I want.  I don't need anything (well, I could use a new printer) but I haven't decided on which one I want.
> 
> He said I was asking for too much.  lol   Just kidding, folks!
> View attachment 245979


Too much for you, Never!!


----------



## Trila

Hi there! I had a nice long post here earlier today. Just before I hit the "submit" button , the internet went off. The entire post was lost!! 

I saw the APN this morning, and now I have antibiotics that even a horse couldn't get down! 


With no internet, I was able to read my book for a bit. I also went out and cut back some brush. I didn't do much though....I just wasn't feeling up to it.

I'm not going to try to rewrite my post, but it was a






Tomorrow, I'll be off to the roller rink. Good night, and have a great weekend!


----------



## Geezer Garage

That's quite the sparkler, and Happy Birthday Pam.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Had terrible trouble with internet banking.  Don't know how it is in the US, but in the UK to log on....
1.Enter ID and password
2. enter random letters from 'memorable information'.
3. Bank sends you a text with a 6 digit code to your phone
4. You enter this and if everything is OK,  you get logged on.
Trouble is, the text never arrived.  Tried a different route - that didn't work either.  I was in danger of being locked out so I left it till this morning.
When I switched on my phone - there was the text!  This problem receiving text messages has just started recently.

Anyway, everything worked OK this morning.  After a wet night the weather improved this morning so we went out for a short walk. I made cream of mushroom soup for lunch  and I'm making a paella for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Had terrible trouble with internet banking.  Don't know how it is in the US, but in the UK to log on....
> 1.Enter ID and password
> 2. enter random letters from 'memorable information'.
> 3. Bank sends you a text with a 6 digit code to your phone
> 4. You enter this and if everything is OK,  you get logged on.
> Trouble is, the text never arrived.  Tried a different route - that didn't work either.  I was in danger of being locked out so I left it till this morning.
> When I switched on my phone - there was the text!  This problem receiving text messages has just started recently.
> 
> Anyway, everything worked OK this morning.  After a wet night the weather improved this morning so we went out for a short walk. I made cream of mushroom soup for lunch  and I'm making a paella for dinner.


That scared you, I'll bet...

I rarely have to get a code sent to my phone... usually entering ID and password & memorable numbers  is enough for my bank and CC providers..just occasionally they'll do a check, especially if I'm doing an unusual transaction


----------



## Pinky

Capt Lightning said:


> Had terrible trouble with internet banking.  Don't know how it is in the US, but in the UK to log on....
> 1.Enter ID and password
> 2. enter random letters from 'memorable information'.
> 3. Bank sends you a text with a 6 digit code to your phone
> 4. You enter this and if everything is OK,  you get logged on.
> Trouble is, the text never arrived.  Tried a different route - that didn't work either.  I was in danger of being locked out so I left it till this morning.
> When I switched on my phone - there was the text!  This problem receiving text messages has just started recently.
> 
> Anyway, everything worked OK this morning.  After a wet night the weather improved this morning so we went out for a short walk. I made cream of mushroom soup for lunch  and I'm making a paella for dinner.


This is the way my bank lets me log in as well. Sometimes, it's automatic, other times there's the 
option to get a phone call with security #, or getting security # via text.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> SO cute! You're looking good too Lady. I sure wish I could've been there. Beautiful scenery.


I will always miss the boardwalks on the Jersey Shore (Seaside Heights was my favorite circa 1970), but CA beaches have their own kind of magic.


----------



## StarSong

Capt Lightning said:


> Had terrible trouble with internet banking. Don't know how it is in the US, but in the UK to log on....
> 1.Enter ID and password
> 2. enter random letters from 'memorable information'.
> 3. Bank sends you a text with a 6 digit code to your phone
> 4. You enter this and if everything is OK, you get logged on.


This is how my internet banking works, with the exception of #2.  To be honest, I don't mind.  Gives me a sense of security - if I have to jump through these hoops so would a potential hacker.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny day here.
Appears we may be busy with firewood orders/delivery.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've had to dig out the giant sail cloths  which I use to cover the carpets and the sofas when the Grandfurkids (3) are about to visit.. particularly when it's wet outside, and it's been raining here for days.. altho' dry currently everything is wet in the garden and it's due to rain again tonight and tomorrow morning.. when they get here.. ..so I have to protect all my stuff from muddy paws as they dash in all excited...


----------



## Lawrence00

Bob Evans breakfast


----------



## Pepper

It's a beautiful day here, sunny in the sixties.  I will go out & bring my book & soak up the end of the blissful weather.


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Need to do some serious house cleaning this morning.  Baby sitting an infant 3 days a week is heartwarming but exhausting.  As a consequence, I've let the dusting slide.  Problem with housework is that there's always more that can be done.


Updating on yesterday's post: Happy to report that I did indeed put in a few hours of general housework (including cleaning venetian blinds - ugh) and can see a difference in the areas I attacked.  

On a less happy note, this is a large house with plenty more that needs doing so I'll hit it again today for a few hours.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> there was a report in the papers recently which said that unless you have an Obvious serious problem, then Colonoscopies don't actually show anything more wrong with the bowel  than the regular home checks which are sent out to perform  at home..
> 
> I wish I'd read that before my last procedure.. that was a BEAR !!


I avoided colonoscopies until three years ago when one of my sisters was diagnosed (early, thank goodness) with rectal cancer.  Between surgery and chemo (maybe radiation, too, I can't fully recall), she's had clear test results over the past two years.

I got a colonoscopy _tout de suite _and got a clean bill of health other than a couple on non-concerning polyps that the doctor removed.


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> Been getting ready for the snow to fly. Put the four wheeler, and one of the zero turn mowers up on the covered second floor deck of the shop for the winter. Re-insulated the the pump room up in the other house next door, and hauled the last of the cut up gym equipment that I got dumpster shopping into the shop to be converted into a mobile stand for one of my welders, and the plasma cutter. This afternoon going to visit friends up north, and relax a bit.


Are you expecting that *huge* snowstorm in your part of the State, that I heard about,  Geezer?  Or are you just generally preparing for the change of season?


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> there was a report in the papers recently which said that unless you have an Obvious serious problem, then Colonoscopies don't actually show anything more wrong with the bowel  than the regular home checks which are sent out to perform  at home..
> 
> I wish I'd read that before my last procedure.. that was a BEAR !!


There were many flaws noted in the interpretation of that recent study, so I therefore believe that they still do save many from lots of terrible suffering, and from the dreadful and common outcomes, that we would all wish to avoid, even more than most of us want to avoid that procedure!  
 Glad you had it done.  And glad it *is done!*


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I avoided colonoscopies until three years ago when one of my sisters was diagnosed (early, thank goodness) with rectal cancer.  Between surgery and chemo (maybe radiation, too, I can't fully recall), she's had clear test results over the past two years.
> 
> I got a colonoscopy _tout de suite _and got a clean bill of health other than a couple on non-concerning polyps that the doctor removed.


I've had 3 ..in my lifetime... *ugh*... never going to have another one...


----------



## PamfromTx

Geezer Garage said:


> That's quite the sparkler, and Happy Birthday Pam.


Lol, it doesn't belong to me.  Thank you though.


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> Too much for you, Never!!


I was not able to see the linked picture, but I am sure that I agree with @Blessed   on the topic!
@PamfromTx


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> I was not able to see the linked picture, but I am sure that I agree with @Blessed   on the topic!
> @PamfromTx


I was being silly and posted a 5 carat diamond right ... and yes, my husband is a loving husband.


----------



## PamfromTx

Amazing ring.


----------



## charry

I’ve had my car cleaned and  valet 
ready for pickup next week …..


----------



## NorthernLight

A bit of snow on the ground, so I plugged in the car's block heater.

This afternoon I'm meeting one of my language partners for Spanish practice. I had taken a break from the group. But this is my only social life, so I figure I should go.

I didn't have time to do my morning exercises, so I'll have to fit them in this afternoon (and then more exercises in the evening).

The days don't even have time for the basics any more.


----------



## David777

Winterish Fall arrived today, clouds, windy, and chilly.  Complex computer work last few days within Excel spread sheets, Command Prompt windows, notepad windows, long exif strings.  Updating 2 years of pandemic blamed backlog on records of thousands of image files.  Lots of exif and text string manipulations and custom programming.  This afternoon  after downing a PBJ/milk will take a hot shower, then will be taking a break, as my head has been spinning, even at night while sleeping.  Something other programmers will understand.   In any case, probably does a senior's brain good refreshing much old technical stuff before it degenerates too far per neural plasticity.  What's that you say?  

https://exiftool.org/


----------



## Geezer Garage

This morning I moved several tons of structural steel from up on the hill, down to the shop for use later this winter. Heading back out now to take the dog for a walk, and then cut up some used steel for a welding cart build.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> This is how my internet banking works, with the exception of #2. To be honest, I don't mind. Gives me a sense of security - if I have to jump through these hoops so would a potential hacker.


I’ve heard of step too either.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I've done nothing since getting home from work. Zip. Nada. Zed. Zero.

Wait. I lied. I took a nap. Is that "doing" something?

Right now I'm boiling some pasta to mix with sausage and peppers that DD brought home from a restaurant two nights ago.

I was so tired last night that I didn't even eat any ice cream._ Can you imagine????_

Work tomorrow. Work Monday. I'm tired of it and thiscloseto just taking a hike. The "extra" money is nice, but I'm tired of being a work horse while management sends everybody in the store who wants a change to another department or anybody new to another department. The bakery is a consistent money-maker. Maybe what they need to get their attention is for the bakery to start losing money? Think they'd sit up and take notice?

Time to feed my face. And then eat some ice cream. A lot of ice cream. Maybe three kinds tonight. Or four.

@hollydolly Have fun with your granddogs tomorrow. Oh. And your DD, too, of course.


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> I've done nothing since getting home from work. Zip. Nada. Zed. Zero.
> 
> Wait. I lied. I took a nap. Is that "doing" something?
> 
> Right now I'm boiling some pasta to mix with sausage and peppers that DD brought home from a restaurant two nights ago.
> 
> I was so tired last night that I didn't even eat any ice cream._ Can you imagine????_
> 
> Work tomorrow. Work Monday. I'm tired of it and thiscloseto just taking a hike. The "extra" money is nice, but I'm tired of being a work horse while management sends everybody in the store who wants a change to another department or anybody new to another department. The bakery is a consistent money-maker. Maybe what they need to get their attention is for the bakery to start losing money? Think they'd sit up and take notice?
> 
> Time to feed my face. And then eat some ice cream. A lot of ice cream. Maybe three kinds tonight. Or four.
> 
> @hollydolly Have fun with your granddogs tomorrow. Oh. And your DD, too, of course.


Maybe it is time. After a certain age, things change quickly. What was worth it a month ago or a year ago might be too much now. Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lots of miscellaneous things today....  ordered a Majestic Palm (actual plant, not silk or plastic) for corner of living room by south-facing window. 

Shopped for throw pillows for couch -- came up empty =(      

Vacuumed/dusted more in living area, focusing on the fireplace.  It has *never* drawn, so a few years ago I put an arrangement of candles in there (pillars, votives, tea lights) in various holders (lots of wrought iron) and I light those in the cooler evenings for the ambience with no mess.

Watched a YouTube video about making Italian Lentil soup (vegetarian), took notes and will try that for next cold snap


----------



## Kaila

PamfromTx said:


> I was being silly and posted a 5 carat diamond right


Since it's 5-carat, if you receive a ring like that one, you could probably share 1 carat, each, with a few of your good friends?


----------



## Blessed

Kaila said:


> Since it's 5-carat, if you receive a ring like that one, you could probably share 1 carat, each, with a few of your good friends?


No need to share one with me, I think you deserve them all!!!


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
How long will your furry family visitors be staying at your house?  
And will your DD be staying overnight?  Have you planned to prepare the special foods she likes when with you?  I hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> How long will your furry family visitors be staying at your house?
> And will your DD be staying overnight?  Have you planned to prepare the special foods she likes when with you?  I hope you enjoy it all!


no..she's only here for a few hours... with the dogs.. she has a long drive home, so she;ll want to get back before it gets dark  which it does before 6pm.. plus she has work at 7am on Monday morning.. so it's only a short visit, she'll be arriving early in the morning.. and probably leaving early or mid  afternoon..


----------



## Blessed

Blessed said:


> No need to share one with me, I think you deserve them all!!!


If you makes those shrimp enchildas, you could share those!!


----------



## Kaila

It's nice to hear about that, @hollydolly 
Probably the time will go by very quickly, then, but would be thoroughly exhausting if it was overnight.
I am sure you'll enjoy seeing her, and your furgrandkids.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> It's nice to hear about that, @hollydolly
> Probably the time will go by very quickly, then, but would be thoroughly exhausting if it was overnight.
> I am sure you'll enjoy seeing her, and your furgrandkids.


Oh yes I do love to see them, don't get enough time with them , sadly..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I do love to see them, don't get enough time with them , sadly..


Yes, I understand.  I have a DS, and the same could be said....


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Yes, I understand.  I have a DS, and the same could be said....


the dogs are more delighted to see me than DD...they fall over with excitement.. screeching, and jumping through hoops..


----------



## Kaila

That's funny to imagine how excited they do get, @hollydolly  !   

DS comes alone when he comes, but that smile on his face is worth a million to me!


----------



## David777

Now 5:59pm  PDT or 4:59pm STD time I prefer.  Astronomical sunset for San Jose today is 6:23pm PDT so in a few minutes I'll be back outside with my photo daypack/tripod for a half mile walk to an old high school athletic field, now a park, where I've figured out some good potential tree silhouettes for our urban areas.  Today potentially has the best cirrus of the month with a cold front pushing east overruning with high altitude moisture condensing vapors.  Likely to use my APS-C Sigma 56mm and Sony 85mm lenses.  Will report back later maybe tomorrow with some processed images.  6:05 PM, bye.


----------



## Lawrence00

Did one hour on the stairs machine, level 2, up one from level 1 from last Saturday. Within a couple weeks I should be back at level 4. Then 2 hours of weights. Hoping the pain Sunday and Monday is no more than a 6 on tye 1-10 scale. I have been away from gym for a year. It takes a few weeks for the body to get back into sync.


----------



## David777

Cirrus was only modestly saturated.  But late dusk in west had good color.  A6000 56m full image 6000x4000 pixels, downsized here for web by 1/3.   Right out of camera without post processing or even brightness adjustments since I am very familiar with results if the preview looks fine.






https://i.postimg.cc/8cbbNLTw/TU00111y.jpg


100% pixels crop shows how sharp it is.




https://i.postimg.cc/c1c7KMNB/TU00111-cr1.jpg

*Italian cypress*, _cupressus sempervirens_, favorite of landscapers makes an excellent silhouette.


----------



## Bella

I spent most of the day in the kitchen cooking. I made frozen vanilla custard ice cream and chocolate fudge sauce to go with it. Then I made navy bean soup with smoked pork shank, cornbread , and cucumber onion salad. Then I ate it for dinner and put the rest in the freezer for another time.


----------



## Jules

Had one of my rare great sleeps last night so lots of energy to do a major sorting in the basement.  Lots of things came in from the RV that will be prioritized, sold or donated.  There’s still lots more to do.  Got two walks done today, so about 4 miles.  After the second one, I transferred my lightweight coats to the storage closet and brought up the medium warmth ones.


----------



## -Oy-

We’re in holiday now in North West Wales. Abersoch. We booked a lovely dorma bungalow with plenty if room for the eight us. The last three are arriving today


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> We’re in holiday now in North West Wales. Abersoch. We booked a lovely dorma bungalow with plenty if room for the eight us. The last three are arriving today


apparently you're to get Torrential thunderstorms in the next few days...


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> apparently you're to get Torrential thunderstorms in the next few days...


May make for some interesting photos


----------



## Paco Dennis

Misa's son and granddaughter are visiting here this morning. We haven't had a visitor for over a year!! I am looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Started out a beautiful autumn morning, so we went out for a walk.  It became a bit misty later, but still dry.  Do a bit of tidying up this afternoon and then cook salmon for dinner.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Hopefully today will be what I call a "relaxed busy" day. I need to straighten up a bit and put a few things away. Blessedly I don't have to cook today and not much cleaning needs to be done. I'd like to catch up on my T.V. watching and social networking.

Early this morning I had to locate the floppy disk I recorded Celestial Choir on. It was one of the first two songs I composed when I got my first Clavinova (digital piano) in 1998. I didn't know what all it could do so my son demonstrated on this song how I could do different mixes. It was copyrighted in 1999 but never released. I had transferred it into iTunes after putting it into my now defunct Logic (digital studio) program but now my son wants to transfer it from the instrument into his Logic so he can engineer it to his satisfaction. This means I have to "dissect" each track and figure out how we're going recreate this mix, which he did 24 years ago!  There are elements I definitely want to keep. I'll also need to add another track to the original to sub for one I don't want, so I'll be doing a bit of playing today. We have another studio appointment this morning during which we will continue mixing/editing the Mambo and hopefully at least get Celestial Choir transferred from the Clavinova (each track separately) into his Logic program.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fcelestial-choir
@Pecos @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021 @Medusa @MarciKS @Shalimar @CinnamonSugar @Nathan @dobielvr


----------



## Pepper

Son, DIL & grandson coming to visit today.  We will sort out the decorations, I keep theirs, they don't have room.  Then, while I am with my grandson, they will go fulfill my candy order!  I may give myself an early start and begin wolfing some down tonight!


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> I spent most of the day in the kitchen cooking. I made frozen vanilla custard ice cream and chocolate fudge sauce to go with it. Then I made navy bean soup with smoked pork shank, cornbread , and cucumber onion salad. Then I ate it for dinner and put the rest in the freezer for another time.


OMG!  I'm heading over to your house, right now!!!


----------



## Trila

I'm happy to say that the antibiotics seem to be working. My eye doesn't hurt anymore, and I'm feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dio is planning on doing an outdoor project that should take the whole day, so I'm on my own.






 Hmmmm....I think I'm going to go looking for some mischief to get into today. Anyone want to go with me?!!


----------



## Trila

Jules said:


> Had one of my rare great sleeps last night so lots of energy to do a major sorting in the basement.  Lots of things came in from the RV that will be prioritized, sold or donated.  There’s still lots more to do.  Got two walks done today, so about 4 miles.  After the second one, I transferred my lightweight coats to the storage closet and brought up the medium warmth ones.


 Doesn't it feel good to sleep?!!!!  Your day sounds quite productive, and I'm inspired......maybe I should be getting up and do something.  Or not!


----------



## Buckeye

It's almost 10a.m. Sunday morning, I'm still in my pajamas, and may just stay in them all day.   Maybe fix breakfast for dinner later on...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hopefully today will be what I call a "relaxed busy" day. I need to straighten up a bit and put a few things away. Blessedly I don't have to cook today and not much cleaning needs to be done. I'd like to catch up on my T.V. watching and social networking.
> 
> Early this morning I had to locate the floppy disk I recorded Celestial Choir on. It was one of the first two songs I composed when I got my first Clavinova (digital piano) in 1998. I didn't know what all it could do so my son demonstrated on this song how I could do different mixes. It was copyrighted in 1999 but never released. I had transferred it into iTunes after putting it into my now defunct Logic (digital studio) program but now my son wants to transfer it from the instrument into his Logic so he can engineer it to his satisfaction. This means I have to "dissect" each track and figure out how we're going recreate this mix, which he did 24 years ago!  There are elements I definitely want to keep. I'll also need to add another track to the original to sub for one I don't want, so I'll be doing a bit of playing today. We have another studio appointment this morning during which we will continue mixing/editing the Mambo and hopefully at least get Celestial Choir transferred from the Clavinova (each track separately) into his Logic program.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-63576323%2Fcelestial-choir
> @Pecos @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021 @Medusa @MarciKS @Shalimar @CinnamonSugar @Nathan @dobielvr


Thanks for sharing this track, @OneEyedDiva ...  lovely!  Always impressed by talented peoples' musical ability


----------



## Geezer Garage

Slept in until eight this morning. That's a pretty pretty rare thing. Guess I've been pushing it pretty hard the last few days getting ready for the snow. Woke up to a world of white. Just an inch, but sure changes the landscape, and Li'l Bit was thrilled. Enjoyed "Celestial Choir" while typing Diva.


----------



## Pinky

@OneEyedDiva 
Nice arrangement!   
Would love to listen to it once you and your son make changes to it


----------



## LadyEmeraude

relaxing, cooking, tv (I am in the mood for the Hallmark channel)
working on a photo album, and being online visiting.


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> Misa's son and granddaughter are visiting here this morning. We haven't had a visitor for over a year!! I am looking forward to seeing them again.


I suggest you do not wear that costume in your avatar, while they are visiting! 
(_Despite that it is seasonal and all....)_


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> Slept in until eight this morning. That's a pretty pretty rare thing. Guess I've been pushing it pretty hard the last few days getting ready for the snow. Woke up to a world of white. Just an inch, but sure changes the landscape, and Li'l Bit was thrilled. Enjoyed "Celestial Choir" while typing Diva.


Are you expecting the huge snowstorm I heard about, in your part of the State there?I had wondered when I'd first heard about it.

I had asked you in a previous post, that you might have missed,
or if you simply prefer not to say, then that's okay too!


----------



## StarSong

@OneEyedDiva, I think that cut is absolutely lovely just the way it is.  

Yesterday I continued with my cleaning quest. DH pulled out the Halloween decorations. 2/3 got tossed and we displayed the rest. If I get to a dollar store between now and HW I might grab a few more things, otherwise what's already up will have to suffice.

Today I'll spend a couple more hours of cleaning, straightening, decluttering, dusting, etc. Will also do a little baking (pumpkin-applesauce muffins), some cooking (fettuccine with shrimp and asparagus - I do eat fish occasionally), human food prep (hummus) and some dog food prep for the freezer. 

Since we watch our baby grandson from 7:30-4:15 on Tues, Weds and Thurs, it's impossible to do much on those days beyond very quick food prep, keeping ahead of the dishes, straightening up after him, and some fast floor mop ups. When he leaves we half collapse with exhaustion. Errands and chores are largely shunted Fri-Mon.

He'll be in school before we know it, so we're savoring our moments with him.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m having an Al Fresco lunch in the yard, enjoying the birdsong and watching the last of the brown and gold tulip poplar leaves flutter and wave in the mellow sunlight.   (Not hard to guess I’m newly retired, is it?   It’s all still new and wonderful )


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I took apart my big bookcase that I keep CDs on and various other things. It was a big job and I have gotten rid of some stuff and put some items in other places. Now it does not look so cluttered. I have to do that from time to time. I had stuck papers on it and they don't belong there. So added them to my other paper pile and working on that every now and then during the day. 

I just cooked a pan of ground beef with my own version of Cajun or Mexican seasonings. Now I will clean Rabbit's cage and take a quick walk out to the dumpster. Then I am going to make a pan of green beans and put the ground beef mixture on top of that when I fix my supper plate. 

I haven't really done much this morning because I got into the Supernanny series on YouTube. I do not care to be around screaming kids and this show is all about screaming kids but for some reason I can't stop watching it. Maybe it is the way Nanny Jo handles every situation. Honestly, I love hearing her accent so maybe that is it.


----------



## hollydolly

*ugh* @katlupe , I cannot bear to watch Supernanny.. her patronising manner.. the screaming kids..  I;d rather gouge my eyes out.. 

DD left late afternoon...  just about an hour before we had the  biggest Electric storm.. and Torrential rain I've seen in a very long time.. I lost power for about 40 minutes.. so impossible to do anything much altho' fortunately I do have the new LED Lanterns I bought a week or 2 ago.. altho' we did have heavy rain all day prior to the storm

AS predicted the dogs were just over the moon to see me, and of course they wanted to play in the garden and they couldn't because of the heavy rain... 

DD brought her Iphone 12 Pro, for me to have now she's bought  the New Iphone 14.. and fortunately she's the techi one so she transferred all my data from my iphone X ..over to the new phone.. ..I;ve just ordered a new case for it, because the £70.. ( yes you read that right).. that my DD has on it.. is Black which I don't like, but it;s an industrial case and it's seen better days.. but the phone itself is immaculate ..and I always keep my phones in mint condition too

I made Veggie spring rolls for her lunch, with Hoisin sauce.. which is what she asked for.. and cooked a bunch of sausages for the dogs and chopped them up.. they love those..

Daughter helped herself to the bigger tools in the Barn which belong to Estranged O/H.. doubt he'll want them after this length of time.. Hard Cheddar if he does TBH.. because he had over a year to come and get them ... so she was delighted getting electric tools .. as well as good quality spanners sets  and chisels etc.. she even managed to wangle a Rake and a spade out of me..


----------



## Bella

Trila said:


> *OMG!  I'm heading over to your house, right now!!!*


C'mon, shake a leg! 


Trila said:


> * Hmmmm....I think I'm going to go looking for some mischief to get into today. Anyone want to go with me?!!*


You bet! We can get into any mischief you want.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Not seeing any big storms in the weather forecasts for the next few weeks. today they were calling for 3-6" above 8000'. looks like we will be getting smaller accumulations over the the rest of the month and beyond. I'm at 7200' here and have about 2 1/2" as of now. They maybe getting more on the eastern slope, but haven't heard of any big storms. Of course the best method of forecasting the weather is still "look out the window".



Kaila said:


> Are you expecting the huge snowstorm I heard about, in your part of the State there?I had wondered when I'd first heard about it.
> 
> I had asked you in a previous post, that you might have missed,
> or if you simply prefer not to say, then that's okay too!


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to Smiths grocery to get my flu shot.  Filled out the paperwork.  Pharmacy assistant comes over, pointed to my paperwork and said “it says your allergic to eggs.  You can not get a flu shot if you are allergic to eggs.”

It says, I replied, that I am allergic to eggPLANT.  “Oh,” she says, “I didn’t see the plant part.”  Hmm, well, I replied “it’s right next to the egg part since it’s one word”.  

”So, she says, “you’ve had a flu shot before?”  OMG.  Yes, cause I’m allergic to eggplant, not eggs.  I wish they would a cure for stupid, I really do.

Anyway, got my flu shot.  

And speaking of stupid, my oldest son got his Covid shot, his flu shot, and his shingles shot all in the same day at the same time.  He says he doesn’t feel too good today.  Yup, no cure for stupid.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Anyway, got my flu shot.


You didn't say *which* one of you got your shot, you or that pharmacy tech person. 

Sorry about your son. _Maybe _the covid and flu, but the _Shingles one at the same time as both of those?  _


----------



## Sliverfox

We spend   part of the day wandering in an  antique mall.
Its in an old mill,,several  different  floors of   things.
Its off the beaten path,, two lane road  some  distance  from an interstate  highway.

We bought a few things.
Ate out & came home.


----------



## Aneeda72

Forgot to mention the weather, ugh.  32 degrees, snowed ALL day except when there was freezing rain, and a bit of hail.  So glad I ordered the treadmill.  Had to walk in the street as the sidewalks were too slippery.  . Really hate the snow.

Plus it was extremely windy as well and I couldn’t find my gloves so I had to wear thick socks for gloves.  Life is so hard.  . Whine, whine, whine.


----------



## HoneyNut

Both yesterday and today I went downtown to the museums in Washington DC.  So far all three times I've gone it has been to the same museum, I thought I'd be finished in two visits but it is surprisingly vast, and I'll still need one more visit to it to finish.  I was going to only go on the weekends when the trip down is just one dollar, but now I might have to add more trips during the week or I won't have time to go to all of the museums.  I only have 6 more weekends to be here.

I got too confident on the Metro yesterday, I settled in to read a book and didn't listen to the announcements or track the stops we were at.  After a while I wondered why the train was back out in the sun instead of underground - turned out there was maintenance on the line and everyone was supposed to get out to take a shuttle bus to resume the ride.  I was almost back at my starting point by the time I realized the train had changed directions.


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> C'mon, shake a leg!
> 
> You bet! We can get into any mischief you want.


I'm ready!  Let me grab my broom and off we go!!


----------



## dseag2

Hubby was off today, so we went to see Cat Daddies.  It was funny, emotional and entertaining.  Well worth the time.


----------



## Blessed

Let's see, got out of bed about 2, still felt bad, went back to bed until 6.  Fed the dogs dinner, ate something myself.  Just got out of the shower, Washed a few dishes. I hope tomorrow will be a better day. @dseag2 did you get a Flethcers corn dog at the fair?  That is the only reason I want to go anymore. Just can't walk that long anymore.  Used to be so much fun!!


----------



## Teacher Terry

I took a friend to the airport at 3am and then came home and went back to bed. This afternoon I ran errands for a few hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Forgot to mention the weather, ugh.  32 degrees, snowed ALL day except when there was freezing rain, and a bit of hail.  So glad I ordered the treadmill.  Had to walk in the street as the sidewalks were too slippery.  . Really hate the snow.
> 
> Plus it was extremely windy as well and I couldn’t find my gloves so I had to wear thick socks for gloves.  Life is so hard.  . Whine, whine, whine.


I can't remember where you are in the USA.. blimey snow this early.?.. surprised it landed with all that strong  wind .... snow is fine, but Ice is the killer..


----------



## Purwell

Waiting for hospital transport to London for first day of my 13th cycle of chemo.

This was postponed from 13th October.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Waiting for hospital transport to London for first day of my 13th cycle of chemo.
> 
> This was postponed from 13th October.


Hope all goes well today, Purwell...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Very foggy this morning, but clearing now. Boiling down another batch of crab apples  and doing a bit of tidying up.
I'll probably cook spaghetti bolognese  for dinner.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I need to go for groceries while my wife recovers..


----------



## moviequeen1

my early walk this morning at 6:30 wearing my yellow reflector vest{still dark outside} walked around our apt complex then watered the plants/flowers in community garden.The temp was 46,refreshing
My long walk of the day to/from Walgreens this morning,have a 10am appt to get both flu&booster shot.Afterwards, walk a block to my church,doing a volunteer activity.. I was volunteering there 2 mornings/wk  in the business office until Covid stopped that.
The rest of my day hope to take another walk since its going to be another sunny unseasonable warm day here.Yesterday the high was 75,read NYT,my book


----------



## Trila

Good morning....I'm not really awake yet, but that first cup of  is on the way.

We'll be heading into town today for my annual wellness check up. This should be interesting. I can't wait to see how messed up my bloodwork numbers are!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have a great day!


----------



## hollydolly

We had torrential rain all yesterday , with Electric storms,  which meant we lost power for  a while.. there was even a Mini Tornado reported.. so this morning, it meant clearing up all the mess in the garden, even tho' everything i well and truly sodden..

Sun is out now, it's 62 degrees, but I need it to dry up a little before I can rake up the leaves.. 

Irritated by Royal Mail this morning.. because  I missed a delivery on Friday morning of 2 items.. and so I was able to redirect them to be delivered today. When the postie came he only had one Parcel and denied all knowledge of a second, so I presumed he would bring it tomorrow..

I just checked online  and the sender stated that Royal Mail tried delivering it this morning ( Not true).. and have now left it at a Post office miles from here ... ..if I'd wanted to go out to get it, I wouldn't have bought it online..!!


----------



## MickaC

Ken N Tx said:


> I need to go for groceries while my wife recovers..


Has your wife not been well…..hope she feels better soon.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> We had torrential rain all yesterday , with Electric storms,  which meant we lost power for  a while.. there was even a Mini Tornado reported.. so this morning, it meant clearing up all the mess in the garden, even tho' everything i well and truly sodden..
> 
> Sun is out now, it's 62 degrees, but I need it to dry up a little before I can rake up the leaves..
> 
> Irritated by Royal Mail this morning.. because  I missed a delivery on Friday morning of 2 items.. and so I was able to redirect them to be delivered today. When the postie came he only had one Parcel and denied all knowledge of a second, so I presumed he would bring it tomorrow..
> 
> I just checked online  and the sender stated that Royal Mail tried delivering it this morning ( Not true).. and have now left it at a Post office miles from here ... ..if I'd wanted to go out to get it, I wouldn't have bought it online..!!


we had postal strikes last week holly ....ie....friday , and this tuesday we have one 

staying in today...oil delivery


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> we had postal strikes last week holly ....ie....friday , and this tuesday we have one
> 
> staying in today...oil delivery


yes but there was no postal strike today... .. and the postal strikes during November are these dates..

Processing, distribution, international, collections and admin workers will strike on the following days: November: 3, 9, 15 and 24.

Strikes for these workers will also take place on December 1. 
Delivery workers will be striking on November 4, 10, 16, 25 and December 2. 
Network workers will then hold strikes on November 2, 8, 14, 23 and 30.


 Inidentally have you got any postage stamps at home ?.. did you know that they have to be used by January or they're worthless.. ?.. However you can send them off and have them barcoded, and then they become usable again.. ..What a Faff.. I didn't know until yesterday when DD told me


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to decide  what I'm  doing today.  

After reading about the mail strikes   over there Holly,,, guess I better get my cousin's Christmas  card in to the mail now?
Reminds  me that have to get  card  send to my son ,, his wedding ann. is Nov.1.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Trying to decide  what I'm  doing today.
> 
> After reading about the mail strikes   over there Holly,,, guess I better get my cousin's Christmas  card in to the mail now?
> Reminds  me that have to get  card  send to my son ,, his wedding ann. is Nov.1.


yes definitely get any cards or gifts for Christmas sent now, in case they don't get there in time...


----------



## Bella

Aneeda72 said:


> *Forgot to mention the weather, ugh.  32 degrees, snowed ALL day except when there was freezing rain, and a bit of hail.  So glad I ordered the treadmill.* * Had to walk in the street as the sidewalks were too slippery.  . Really hate the snow.
> 
> Plus it was extremely windy as well and I couldn’t find my gloves so I had to wear thick socks for gloves.  Life is so hard.  . Whine, whine, whine.*


Oh, God, snow. I'm not looking forward to it. It's great if you're five years old, all you have to do is play in it and when you come in your mom makes you hot chocolate. It's not much fun when you have to clear it from your property, especially if it's a wet heavy snow. Ugh. And you have to make your own hot chocolate,_ if_ you have the energy. 

Go ahead and whine, Aneeda. I'm sure I'll be joining you soon. Instead of hot chocolate we can wine together ...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I can't remember where you are in the USA.. blimey snow this early.?.. surprised it landed with all that strong  wind .... snow is fine, but Ice is the killer..


Utah.

We usually get a dusting around the 31st so this actual snowing is unusual.  Plus it got down to 22 degrees last night with the wind chill.  Had to turn the heat on and I am still freezing. Supposed to be 30 all day, but it will be colder because of the wind.

Found my gloves and going to try and get to Costco today and buy hand warmers if they have them.  I need to do my walking and its so cold .  I’ll have to walk in the street again since the sidewalks are frozen and slippery.  The asphalt has a better grip even though it’s icy as well.

Had to put Bella’s coat on her so she could run out on the,patio, potty, and run back in.  This level of cold and snow this early, ugh.  Really hope Amazon is not late with the treadmill.


----------



## MickaC

Today…..inside time……raining today…..but need to venture out to the shed and bring out those things I hate with a passion……SNOW SHOVELS.
There’s still some nice temps forecasted, but just in case Mother Nature gets in a mood…..and if the miserable Colorado low comes uninvited.

A rep from a moving company that I contacted is coming this morning, to go over things, and give me a estimate, it’s hard to do over the phone, or email. At no charge.

Will try and get back to going through my fabric inventory.
Picked up my sewing machine and serger from their 500,000 mile check and service.
Would you believe, this is the first time I had the light bulb in that sewing machine changed in around 28 years.
So…..good to go for another 500,000 miles.
My 2nd sewing machine doesn’t need serviced yet.


----------



## Pepper

Rainy day in NYC.  Got stuff to do today including:  re-vacuuming where son tipped over cat's litter box by tripping on it yesterday on the rug.  Must put away all medications that have piled up unopened.  Must vote by mail, pay bills, put new sheets, etc. on bed.

OR.  I'll hang out here, watch TV, read and do nothing else.  Maybe I can combine these activities.


----------



## hollydolly

We had a whole months' worth of rain yesterday in one day....


----------



## Pinky

Going out today to feed squirrels .. mistakenly purchased 2 kg. bag, soooo, squirrels will be well fed
this winter.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Going out today to feed squirrels .. mistakenly purchased 2 kg. bag, soooo, squirrels will be well fed
> this winter.


2kg bag of what Pinks ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Going to spend some time with Ed (my Prince Among Men) this AM; he's doing well, no further pain/nausea.  

Cleaning team is coming in this afternoon-- several deep cleaning projects in the offing

Still looking for throw pillows for the couch and complimentary covering for (exceedingly ugly) square side table.  I may end up having something custom made 

Maybe another walk this afternoon in the beautiful fall weather...  there definitely will be More Coffee savored =D

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Jackie23

Just got back from mailing my ballot, finished cleaning up patio and taking in some cushions as we have rain on the way.......oh, happy day!
This weekend I finally finished the winter protection of plants and putting the insulated covers on outside faucets.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Job interview. I’m dressed fancy. Lol.


----------



## Sliverfox

Posted a wanted ad on Craigslist this morning.

Would like to find a ceramic, lighted  Christmas tree about 13-16 inches tall.

Wonder  how many scams I will get?

I missed one on ebay,, was a bit over my price limit.


----------



## Sliverfox

CinnamonSugar,, check the Goodwill Store or Antique shops.

Makes me sad when I see someone's handiwork   in  those places.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> 2kg bag of what Pinks ?


Hols .. roasted peanuts in the shell. You should have seen the large box they came in from Amazon


----------



## Alizerine

Aunt Mavis said:


> Job interview. I’m dressed fancy. Lol.


Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols .. roasted peanuts in the shell. You should have seen the large box they came in from Amazon


Early Christmas present for the Squirrels...


----------



## StarSong

Finished most of what I wanted to accomplish yesterday.  Running some errands this morning and will wash the floors later in anticipation of our crawling grandson tomorrow.  He spots the tiniest crumbs and immediately attempts to get them into his mouth...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Finished most of what I wanted to accomplish yesterday.  Running some errands this morning and will wash the floors later in anticipation of our crawling grandson tomorrow.  *He spots the tiniest crumbs and immediately attempt to get them into his mouth...*


just like a puppy..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sliverfox said:


> CinnamonSugar,, check the Goodwill Store or Antique shops.
> 
> Makes me sad when I see someone's handiwork   in  those places.


Success on the throw pillows this morning!  I'll take pics once my palm for the corner comes in =)


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Alizerine said:


> Good luck!


Success. I channeled Uncle Bill.


----------



## NorthernLight

@hollydolly  "Delivery attempted" is code for "It's at the post office." It does not mean they attempted to deliver it to your door. I think the days of convenient deliveries are over. 

It turned cold a couple of days ago, and it's even snowed twice. 

For reasons I won't go into, I got it into my head that the entire building was on one heating system -- even though I have a thermostat in my apartment. So when I got tired of feeling cold and the heaters weren't coming on, I thought I'd have to complain to management. Before doing so, I tried turning the thermostat up a bit, and the heat came on!

I told my Guatemalan language partner about it. He said when it gets cold they just put a blanket on the bed. People in tropical countries really don't understand what cold weather is, or how it affects our everyday lives. When it's minus 40 degrees outside, an unheated building will be minus 40 inside.

Even though I'm retired, I feel overloaded much of the time. So I've started taking Mondays off. Today is Monday, so I'll be doing as little as possible. No exercise, errands, or housework.


----------



## jet

done a bit of painting


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> yes but there was no postal strike today... .. and the postal strikes during November are these dates..
> 
> Processing, distribution, international, collections and admin workers will strike on the following days: November: 3, 9, 15 and 24.
> 
> Strikes for these workers will also take place on December 1.
> Delivery workers will be striking on November 4, 10, 16, 25 and December 2.
> Network workers will then hold strikes on November 2, 8, 14, 23 and 30.
> 
> 
> Inidentally have you got any postage stamps at home ?.. did you know that they have to be used by January or they're worthless.. ?.. However you can send them off and have them barcoded, and then they become usable again.. ..What a Faff.. I didn't know until yesterday when DD told me


Yes I have those dates thankyou Holly

ive got the new stamps, with the bar codes….


----------



## Trila

I'm home now. The Dr was thrilled with how good my bloodwork numbers were....sure surprised me!

We also went to "early vote", then library. were we got season 1 of Yellowstone.

Next was the park, where I had some fun on the swings!  We went to the pond, and saw Chelveston, snoozing with her buddies, then went for a walkie. There was a beautiful young cat (6-10 months old) who walked with us for a while. She was super friendly, so we scratched her tummy and rubbed her ears! She had a collar and looked well fed, so I'm sure she had a home.

We continued with our walk, admiring the beautiful fall colors. Then, just as we reached the point where we were as far away as possible from where we parked......it started to rain! 

Since our walk was obviously over, we went to get a pizza and came home. 

It didn't rain here....yet. But it's on the way!


----------



## Marie5656

*Well,,,just got off phone from the place that holds my investment money. Having a check sent to me to pay off balance of my "spa month" after hip replacement,  Almost $4000.  I had set up a monthly plan to pay, but I want it off the books.*


----------



## NorthernLight

@Trila  Some cats just love to go for walks with people. How sweet!


----------



## Lewkat

Not much.  Rain, rain and more rain.  Forecast is for 3 days of this.  Rather warm outside though.


----------



## Right Now

Same here for the entire morning hours, @Lewkat .  But now it's stopped, sky is brighter, and am doing some ironing and will vacuum soon. I hate to waste the day!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> just like a puppy..


 EXACTLY! 

Went to the store. Need to double check an invoice for shirts & sweatshirts before submitting it to our customer, then I'll start mopping. Getting a solar roof and backup battery consultation and quote this afternoon.


----------



## Alligatorob

Today is 3 weeks since my double knee replacement surgery.  I am making progress, but it seems to consume much of my day and thinking.

Pain is going down, but not away.  Mobility is getting better, but not great.  I have started walking up and down full sets of stairs, it ain't pretty but I am doing it.  More than I need to for exercise.

Physical therapy is  helping, and they tell me I am making great progress, of course I have noticed they tell everyone that, LOL.  I do know my extension and flexion measurements are ahead of the goals that were set in the beginning, so that's good.  My extension, leg straightening, is now at 0 degrees in both legs, perfectly straight.  That hasn't happened in 30 years!

Sure will be happy when this is all behind me.  And I am really glad I got both done at the same time, it may be a little more pain and trouble, but I would not want to do this twice!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Babies find the tiniest crumbs (and other stuff) on the floor because...they're closer to the floor than we are

Now pay attention y'all: that word is not snow. It's sNOw. Got it? It's sNOw.

A day off tomorrow. I'm gonna finish cutting back the cannas, plant the pansies and snapdragons and dianthus that I bought today and plant the allium bulbs. _Sure_ I am! I'll do one of those things first, then probably decide to rest a while. If it's a good day, maybe one other thing will get done...


----------



## MickaC

jet said:


> done a bit of painting


LOVE your artist hand……beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

My interview went well, the pee test did too. I’m on a first name basis with that gentleman that administers the test. I told him “good job” as I said three Hail Mary’s over the samples. God willing I start Friday, on a Friday for Pete’s sake! Lol.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Now I’m baking a pie!


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Aunt Mavis said:


> My interview went well, the pee test did too. I’m on a first name basis with that gentleman that administers the test. I told him “good job” as I said three Hail Mary’s over the samples. God willing I start Friday, on a Friday for Pete’s sake! Lol.


wonderful!


----------



## Right Now

Aunt Mavis said:


> My interview went well, the pee test did too. I’m on a first name basis with that gentleman that administers the test. I told him “good job” as I said three Hail Mary’s over the samples. God willing I start Friday, on a Friday for Pete’s sake! Lol.


What have I missed? What kind of job are you accepting?  Congrats, I hope it's law enforcement of some type.


----------



## Right Now

Alligatorob said:


> Today is 3 weeks since my double knee replacement surgery.  I am making progress, but it seems to consume much of my day and thinking.
> 
> Pain is going down, but not away.  Mobility is getting better, but not great.  I have started walking up and down full sets of stairs, it ain't pretty but I am doing it.  More than I need to for exercise.
> 
> Physical therapy is  helping, and they tell me I am making great progress, of course I have noticed they tell everyone that, LOL.  I do know my extension and flexion measurements are ahead of the goals that were set in the beginning, so that's good.  My extension, leg straightening, is now at 0 degrees in both legs, perfectly straight.  That hasn't happened in 30 years!
> 
> Sure will be happy when this is all behind me.  And I am really glad I got both done at the same time, it may be a little more pain and trouble, but I would not want to do this twice!


This is the best news ever!  Thanks for the update, we will expect more of the same goodness in the coming weeks.


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> Now pay attention y'all: that word is not snow. It's sNOw. Got it? It's sNOw.


You're telling me. Overnight we went from, "Such a beautiful day! Life is good!" to "Oh well. Grumble."

I'm trying to cut back on dairy, but I felt the need for hot drinks with cream. So I walked to the store (in the snow -- both ways!) and bought cream.


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> You're telling me. Overnight we went from, "Such a beautiful day! Life is good!" to "Oh well. Grumble."
> 
> I'm trying to cut back on dairy, but I felt the need for hot drinks with cream. So I walked to the store (in the *snow* -- both ways!) and bought cream.


See? Nobody pays attention to anything I say. Listen, I'm old and know stuff!


----------



## David777

5:14pm PDT now with The Who concert at our NHL Sharks arena in downtown San Jose at 7:30pm.  So about to drive to where I can street park for free then walk in from 3/4 mile.


----------



## hollydolly

David777 said:


> 5:14pm PDT now with The Who concert at our NHL Sharks arena in downtown San Jose at 7:30pm.  So about to drive to where I can street park for free then walk in from 3/4 mile.


the actual real Who ?... Roger Daltrey Et AL ?


----------



## IKE

Mama and I have got to be at the bank again this morning at 10:00 to switch some things around.....not sure what she's got planned for me the rest of the day.


----------



## MickaC

Full garbage bin to the curb this morning….full bin due to sorting.
Finished going through my fabric inventory yesterday……have several yards of different pieces, ready to give away to fellow sewer friends.
Now, will put the fabric into heavy storage bags……not keeping them in the bins, because I want to sell the bins.

The rep from the moving company didn’t make it yesterday, got tied up at the office……rescheduled for tomorrow morning.

Had hired my leaves and grass pickup, was done last Wednesday………
What a waste of $180.00……watched the wind switch over the weekend, which was a bad direction for my back yard……have no trees in my back yard…..but now my grass there is buried under all the neighbours leaves.
Is a reminder as to why, I’ve never hired this done……waste of money……just like snow removal……all it does is snow some more.
Hopefully we’ll get some good winds and maybe blow them away……my front now contains a lot of the neighbours leaves too, sigh..
So…..in a bit of a mood.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> So…..in a bit of a mood.



So…..in a bit of a mood.

So...... not a good time to ask you to scrub my back.


----------



## Trila

https://s4.gifyu.com/images/received_943173969864925.gif


----------



## Trila

Good morning, and happy Coosday!

It poured all night!!!! We got 3" of rain! The last time it rained here was over 8 weeks ago. Good sleeping weather, I stayed in bed an extra hour.


----------



## C50

I'm not doing but.....today I am having new patio doors installed, something I should have done ten years ago. lol

I never like to have contractors do work at my house because I have a tendency to be a bit fussy, usually I prefer to do everything myself.  Hopefully they will do a good job.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay then. Warm and sunny here.

Showered. Dressed. Litter box cleaned. Breakfast eaten.

Snapdragons planted. Pansies planted. Most of one flower bed cleaned up. Still need to plant dianthus. That's coming up next. Then _maybe_ the rest of the cannas will get cut back.


----------



## StarSong

Babysitting today so there will be little progress on any other fronts.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Quite a nice day here but plenty to do inside.  Repairing some of the lounge wallpaper that has come loose.   The room really wants totally redecorated, but we're having trouble deciding on how to do it.  It's a tad bland at present and needs a bit of colour.

Made a batch of beef and vegetable pie filling.  We'll fill individual pies tomorrow and get them into the freezer.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday:  laundry. Finished washing the windows.  More sorting to get rid of stuff.  Combined one of the walks with searching for flashing arm bands to wear when walking at night.

Today, no plans yet.  More laundry.  More cleaning.  Try ordering flashing armband from Amazon.


----------



## Pauline1954

mellowyellow said:


> Had cataract eye surgery on Thursday and now have a new lens inserted which allows me to watch tv without glasses.  Everything went very smoothly and even though you are awake during the process, it was smooth sailing all the way.



What type of lense did youdid get?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Done and done! Before I started cutting the cannas back I remembered that there were allium bulbs that wanted to be planted. Instructions said plant in clusters of three. There were eight bulbs. Now I'll be the first to admit that I'm not good at numbers, but I do know that eight bulbs aren't divisible by three. Duh. Anyway, they're in the ground, and the cannas have been cut back.

Proud of myself for finishing.

It's a gorgeous day. A bit windy. That flower bed that got cleaned up? Leaves. More leaves. Sigh.

Maybe a short nap. Then? Vacuum up all the dirt that got tracked inside over the past few days and especially this morning.

Yo, @Mizmo I thought about you this morning while drinking coffee on the patio and wondered if your new tea mug has proved to be satisfactory.


----------



## NorthernLight

MickaC said:


> Full garbage bin to the curb this morning….full bin due to sorting.
> Finished going through my fabric inventory yesterday……have several yards of different pieces, ready to give away to fellow sewer friends.
> Now, will put the fabric into heavy storage bags……not keeping them in the bins, because I want to sell the bins.
> 
> The rep from the moving company didn’t make it yesterday, got tied up at the office……rescheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Had hired my leaves and grass pickup, was done last Wednesday………
> What a waste of $180.00……watched the wind switch over the weekend, which was a bad direction for my back yard……have no trees in my back yard…..but now my grass there is buried under all the neighbours leaves.
> Is a reminder as to why, I’ve never hired this done……waste of money……just like snow removal……all it does is snow some more.
> Hopefully we’ll get some good winds and maybe blow them away……my front now contains a lot of the neighbours leaves too, sigh..
> So…..in a bit of a mood.View attachment 246512


Yeah, those leaves that aren't yours ... The octagenarian homeowner next door sometimes does yard work around my apartment building, because she doesn't think the maintenance guy does enough. She wants to be an overachiever, fine with me.

The other day I was sweeping my balcony. She asked me if I wanted to borrow her rake to rake up the leaves in the parking lot. Heck no! I live in in apartment. I'm not going to do yard work.


----------



## Pinky

Just made a pasta salad .. it's delicious, if I say so myself!


----------



## Sliverfox

Pinky,,pasta salad  ,,yum,, send  some over would you,,,please?
Hubby doesn't care for   it.

Made a Walmart run today.
Stocking up  for holidays early.

Rolled up the netting we had around the  tomato & squash plants.

Appears a black bear was on out  porch last night.
Tipped  over barrel of  ear corn.

I wish  hubby would put them somewhere else.
Doors are off the  barn,, so that won't work.


----------



## hollydolly

I thought I'd take advantage of the roads being quiet and go East to a large town in the next county for a whole load of early Christmas  decoration Shopping.. Boy, was I wrong about it being Quiet.. the roads and town were jammed solid with people, to the point that with all the stores being chocka Block with Christmas Decs, for a while I began to believe it was Christmas Eve because of the crowds..

I went to the Mall first and bought a few things..   got myself a new watch , with a leather strap rather than a link strap as I usually have..

Got some beautiful smelling Christmas soaps from TKMaxx  ( TJMaxx to you 'Mericans') .. then drove to the retail park which was even more crowded, people queuing for parking spaces everywhere.. and got all the Christmas decorations in 2 separate stores..

had a problem in Homesense.. which I've written about separately on here.. but I  got everything I wanted in the end basically apart from a Picture..
I picked up a new Hardback Book I bought online which had been delivered to a Post Office miles from here..

Had a coffee at Starbucks.. I don't like Starbucks very much but it was the only coffee house that wasn't packed full of people..

..ended up being out for 5 hours.. and by the time I;d visited about 7 shops in total including the Mall.I really felt like I'd been through the Christmas Shopping Mill. *Phew*


----------



## Trila

jet said:


> done a bit of painting


Wow!  That's really nice!


----------



## Trila

Aunt Mavis said:


> Now I’m baking a pie!


i like pie!  What kind?  Not that it matters....it's pie!


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought a new coat at Costco yesterday, have decided to exchange it.  I got the grey one and decided I’d rather have the red one.  

Got my treadmill today, really excited for him to get up and put it together.  It snowed while I was walking this morning, ugh, just ugh.

Lastly, I had an email from my sister in law.  I had decided, finally, to not interact with her and my brother anymore as they are very toxic people.  It has always been very hard for me to give up on anyone; and I always have had to contact them, they never contact me.  But surprise, there is an email.

Since it’s my birthday week, I thought they might be wishing me happy birthday which they never do and didn’t do.  The email was mostly about my mother.  My mother, her entire senior life, has repeatedly stated that she did not wish to be put in a nursing home or any institutional setting.  She is 98 and has resisted any placements attempts.  A nursing home is her worst nightmare.

The e-mail said that she had a serious heart problem in July, was taken to the ER where my brother (who should fall in a toilet and drown along with his wife ) and his wife had her resuscitated.  Then she was hospitalized for 6 weeks and, yup, moved to a nursing home where she is bedridden.

The email continued to say that they were cleaning out her apartment, throwing all her stuff out,  and the photos I wanted, I wouldn’t get cause they were busy and couldn’t look for them.  Plus they couldn’t tell me this information before, cause they were busy.

My son pointed the timing of this email out to me-my birthday present from them.

As many people on here know, I am no fan of my mother.  But I would have let her die, not dumped her in a home.  She is 98, blind, deaf, and now stuck in a bed in a nursing home.  My brother has her POA.  I can do nothing.

So, what am I doing today?  Wishing I had a couple of stuffed dolls, a bunch of sharp pins, and a couple of locks of my brother’s, and his wife’s hair.  After all, it might be worth a try.  I am so very sad for my mother who deserved a simple, fast death.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> i like pie!  What kind?  Not that it matters....it's pie!


Bought a pumpkin pie at Costco yesterday, a good thing, cause now I am stress eating.


----------



## Trila

Sliverfox said:


> Pinky,,pasta salad  ,,yum,, send  some over would you,,,please?
> Hubby doesn't care for   it.
> 
> Made a Walmart run today.
> Stocking up  for holidays early.
> 
> Rolled up the netting we had around the  tomato & squash plants.
> 
> Appears a black bear was on out  porch last night.
> Tipped  over barrel of  ear corn.
> 
> I wish  hubby would put them somewhere else.
> Doors are off the  barn,, so that won't work.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought a pumpkin pie at Costco yesterday, a good thing, cause now I am stress eating.


My son bought me my Halloween Candy and believe it or not being Very constrained!


----------



## NorthernLight

Less and less. 

I had a daily routine. Not very stringent -- just enough to make sure a few things got done. Then I decided a needed a "day off," so I started taking Mondays off.

Today is Tuesday.

Mornings are supposed to include a shower and half an hour of exercise. Lunch at noon. It's already a few minutes after 12. No shower, no exercise, and I haven't even started making lunch.

It's just getting worse, and I don't know what to do. Part of me wants to run away to the tropics somewhere. I think it would be better, for various reasons. But I'd lose half my pension, and things would be very tight. They're tight here too (more money, but higher expenses). Hmm.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought a new coat at Costco yesterday, have decided to exchange it.  I got the grey one and decided I’d rather have the red one.
> 
> Got my treadmill today, really excited for him to get up and put it together.  It snowed while I was walking this morning, ugh, just ugh.
> 
> Lastly, I had an email from my sister in law.  I had decided, finally, to not interact with her and my brother anymore as they are very toxic people.  It has always been very hard for me to give up on anyone; and I always have had to contact them, they never contact me.  But surprise, there is an email.
> 
> Since it’s my birthday week, I thought they might be wishing me happy birthday which they never do and didn’t do.  The email was mostly about my mother.  My mother, her entire senior life, has repeatedly stated that she did not wish to be put in a nursing home or any institutional setting.  She is 98 and has resisted any placements attempts.  A nursing home is her worst nightmare.
> 
> The e-mail said that she had a serious heart problem in July, was taken to the ER where my brother (who should fall in a toilet and drown along with his wife ) and his wife had her resuscitated.  Then she was hospitalized for 6 weeks and, yup, moved to a nursing home where she is bedridden.
> 
> The email continued to say that they were cleaning out her apartment, throwing all her stuff out,  and the photos I wanted, I wouldn’t get cause they were busy and couldn’t look for them.  Plus they couldn’t tell me this information before, cause they were busy.
> 
> My son pointed the timing of this email out to me-my birthday present from them.
> 
> As many people on here know, I am no fan of my mother.  But I would have let her die, not dumped her in a home.  She is 98, blind, deaf, and now stuck in a bed in a nursing home.  My brother has her POA.  I can do nothing.
> 
> So, what am I doing today?  Wishing I had a couple of stuffed dolls, a bunch of sharp pins, and a couple of locks of my brother’s, and his wife’s hair.  After all, it might be worth a try.  I am so very sad for my mother who deserved a simple, fast death.



I'm sorry that you have such a toxic brother and sister in law.  I can relate....I do too.  I did smile at your toilet idea, though! 

Putting their bs to the side, I hope you celebrate your birthday in style!!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought a pumpkin pie at Costco yesterday, a good thing, cause now I am stress eating.


Can I join you?!!!


----------



## Trila

NorthernLight said:


> Less and less.
> 
> I had a daily routine. Not very stringent -- just enough to make sure a few things got done. Then I decided a needed a "day off," so I started taking Mondays off.
> 
> Today is Tuesday.
> 
> Mornings are supposed to include a shower and half an hour of exercise. Lunch at noon. It's already a few minutes after 12. No shower, no exercise, and I haven't even started making lunch.
> 
> It's just getting worse, and I don't know what to do. Part of me wants to run away to the tropics somewhere. I think it would be better, for various reasons. But I'd lose half my pension, and things would be very tight. They're tight here too (more money, but higher expenses). Hmm.


Run away....it's your only hope!


----------



## David777

hollydolly said:


> the actual real Who ?... Roger Daltrey Et AL ?


https://www.thewho.com/current-touring-band/


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Done and done! Before I started cutting the cannas back I remembered that there were allium bulbs that wanted to be planted. Instructions said plant in clusters of three. There were eight bulbs. Now I'll be the first to admit that I'm not good at numbers, but I do know that eight bulbs aren't divisible by three. Duh. Anyway, they're in the ground, and the cannas have been cut back.
> 
> Proud of myself for finishing.
> 
> It's a gorgeous day. A bit windy. That flower bed that got cleaned up? Leaves. More leaves. Sigh.
> 
> Maybe a short nap. Then? Vacuum up all the dirt that got tracked inside over the past few days and especially this morning.
> 
> Yo, @Mizmo I thought about you this morning while drinking coffee on the patio and wondered if your new tea mug has proved to be satisfactory.




So nice of you to think about me....
You are so busy and good for you but little naps do help so take them.

Yes my cup is  working well and I have since picked two more with the same type of handle. It does allow for a good grip for the thumbless hand but still needs a little bit of balance when lifting. The thumb that is not there does still try to get in on the act ....such a strange thing to feel something that is not here and it stll hurts like h*ll too..

 I am trying to get my left hand  to be a bit more useful and not doing too badly at all with those wider handles. My friend who is in her 80's found the handle good too so she has bought a few for herself and her hubby.
Ah ... the days of china teacups and saucers long gone eh!.

Now it is time for a coffee and something decadent like a  double macaroon with creamy chocolate filling ( my daughter buys them for me now and again) . I have two left and well maybe , you know, I could be tempted.......
 Cheers


----------



## hollydolly

David777 said:


> https://www.thewho.com/current-touring-band/


you had me going the... I thought you were getting to see Roger and Pete .. for$45... I was about to protest at the unfairness of the hundreds of pounds they would charge here if they played a venue .. but then I see it's not really ''The Who''.. .. but I didn't know that Zac Starkey played drums for the touring version of the Who.. that's interesting..


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Run away....it's your only hope!


the truth is no-one runs away from everything ..  something new  to dislike is always waiting


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> the truth is no-one runs away from everything ..  something new  to dislike is always waiting


This is true...but hiding from reality sometimes sounds good.


----------



## Aneeda72

Trila said:


> This is true...but hiding from reality sometimes sounds good.


Yes it does which is why God invented television


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it does which is why God invented television


Yes...I live in a fantasy world whenever I can!!


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> the truth is no-one runs away from everything ..  something new  to dislike is always waiting


Yes, but Canada is boring and lonely. I have lived in other countries, where socializing was much easier and more joyous -- for seniors too. 

I don't want to play cribbage or learn to knit at the senior center. I want to chat with expats in an outdoor cafe, or have a conversation at the gym (or anywhere) with a friendly local. And, look out the window and see something beautiful.

I did have a version of this in my previous location (an island in Canada), but I can't afford to live there now.


----------



## Marie5656

Pinky said:


> Just made a pasta salad .. it's delicious, if I say so myself!


Love them. I plan to make one tomorrow.


----------



## Marie5656

*Spent time chatting with someone from somewhere here in NY trying to figure out why I could not get into the NYS Benefits website, to check my SNAP and other things.  Got in. YAY for me.
Now doing my usual binging of You Tube.
I was going to go to the casino today, but spent too much time doing other stuff I HAD to get done..so maybe tomorrow or Monday. Do not like going on Weekend..too busy.  We have a casino here locally*


----------



## PamfromTx

We went to vote.  

Yes, Texas does offer early voting. You can choose whether to vote on Election Day or during the early voting period, whichever is easier for you. This can be especially helpful if it would be difficult or not possible for you to vote on Election Day. Early voting locations may be less crowded, as well.

I must say it was WILD!!!  People were voting.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was driving and Bill asked me to go to a place next to the Exxon.  I haven't filled up my car and didn't know they had opened that cute little bakery there.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Right Now said:


> What have I missed? What kind of job are you accepting?  Congrats, I hope it's law enforcement of some type.


Nah, the electrical industry. This is the company I worked for during “The Million Dollar Da$h, the title of my book. HR looked at me funny, she remembers me well, lol. All good though, I’m a changed person these days. For now, lol.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, but Canada is boring and lonely. I have lived in other countries, where socializing was much easier and more joyous -- for seniors too.
> 
> I don't want to play cribbage or learn to knit at the senior center. I want to chat with expats in an outdoor cafe, or have a conversation at the gym (or anywhere) with a friendly local. And, look out the window and see something beautiful.
> 
> I did have a version of this in my previous location (an island in Canada), but I can't afford to live there now.


I will tell you something.. My husband hated Canada.. he worked in Banff.. and around Lake Louise for 6 months filming a TV show.. he hated it, and said it was Boring,  and nothing to do..  ( and this from a guy who never parties at all) and he couldn't wait to get out..

I on the other hand..LOVE the sight of Lake Louise and Banff.. and would give my eye teeth to go there

My daughter used to have to fly to Toronto, several times a year when she was International Executive for a Well known Mobile phone company..  outside of the tourist traps.. Niagara Falls. etc.. she didn't like Canada at all.. ( sorry to my Canadian friends )

I'm the only one whose never been.. and the only one who really wants to go..  I just feel it's such an enormous country where variety must really be the spice of life


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> We went to vote.
> 
> Yes, Texas does offer early voting. You can choose whether to vote on Election Day or during the early voting period, whichever is easier for you. This can be especially helpful if it would be difficult or not possible for you to vote on Election Day. Early voting locations may be less crowded, as well.
> 
> I must say it was WILD!!!  People were voting.


what are you voting for over there at the moment ?


----------



## Pappy

Got in a short walk early this morning. Got my package from Amazon which contains a floor mat for my golf cart. Haven’t put it on yet as my back is really hurting today. We did manage to get some groceries this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> I will tell you something.. My husband hated Canada.. he worked in Banff.. and around Lake Louise for 6 months filming a TV show.. he hated it, and said it was Boring,  and nothing to do..  ( and this from a guy who never parties at all) and he couldn't wait to get out..
> 
> I on the other hand..LOVE the sight of Lake Louise and Banff.. and would give my eye teeth to go there
> 
> My daughter used to have to fly to Toronto, several times a year when she was International Executive for a Well known Mobile phone company..  outside of the tourist traps.. Niagara Falls. etc.. she didn't like Canada at all.. ( sorry to my Canadian friends )
> 
> I'm the only one whose never been.. and the only one who really wants to go..  I just feel it's such an enormous country where variety must really be the spice of life


Yes, there are many beautiful places. For travelers. The tourist traps are great. But who can afford to live there?

I was talking to a man who worked as a cook in Whistler (ski resort). He said a small apartment was $2500 a month.

People see photos or videos of Canada and get the wrong idea of what it's like to live here. Sure, I'd love to drive around and look at the lakes and mountains for the rest of my life, but that lifestyle is expensive too.

Enough complaining. I think I need to find a country to go to. I did belong to a forum for low-budget travelers, but most of the members were in fact rich boomers, with resources to fall back on and homes to return to. And I didn't like some people's attitude.

Thanks for the chat, everyone. It's helped me realize that I need to do some research and perhaps make some changes.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> My son bought me my Halloween Candy and believe it or not being Very constrained!


Hmm, does constrained mean I ate the whole thing?  Cause I would eat it all.  Going to go buy myself an ice cream cake, supposed I’ll have to share with husband


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> what are you voting for over there at the moment ?


Midterms-senate and House of Representatives


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, does constrained mean I ate the whole thing?  Cause I would eat it all.  Going to go buy myself an ice cream cake, supposed I’ll have to share with husband


Buy 2 ice cream cakes: one to share, and one for you! 

I once bought a big bag of licorice allsorts. My boyfriend reminded me that he didn't like licorice allsorts. I said, "I know."


----------



## Aneeda72

My treadmill is prefect!  I used my husbands CBB and an Amazon coupon so it came to 222 dollars.  It’s the size of a 4’ lifetime fold up table, only slightly more narrow.  It’s for people who weight less than 220 and it only weighs 40 pounds.

No more walking outside in Utah’s cold winters.  No more dogs sniffing my, hmm, well ok, butt.  So nice.


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> Buy 2 ice cream cakes: one to share, and one for you!
> 
> I once bought a big bag of licorice allsorts. My boyfriend reminded me that he didn't like licorice allsorts. I said, "I know."


 I love licorice.  Actually we used to buy two ice cream cakes so I had at least a chance of having some but I had to give up the freezer.  750 sq feet apartment-needed the room.


----------



## Aneeda72

Forgot the picture


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Midterms-senate and House of Representatives


what does that mean in as little explanation as it takes..lol


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> what does that mean in as little explanation as it takes..lol


The senate and house members serve shorter terms than the president and Vice President so there are midterm elections for them.  Plus a few state races for some governors


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> My treadmill is prefect!  I used my husbands CBB and an Amazon coupon so it came to 222 dollars.  It’s the size of a 4’ lifetime fold up table, only slightly more narrow.  It’s for people who weight less than 220 and it only weighs 40 pounds.
> 
> No more walking outside in Utah’s cold winters.  No more dogs sniffing my, hmm, well ok, butt.  So nice.


I got a red one  last year ..small like yours ..but ideal for me because I live on the top of a hill, and walking up and down steep hills are really agony on my knees, so I chose the treadmill so I could still exercise.. mine  is this one.. and it folds down should I want to store it away...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> The senate and house members serve shorter terms than the president and Vice President so there are midterm elections for them.  Plus a few state races like some governors


oh that's interesting.. here we don't get to vote for any of the Party except for the leader...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After a busy morning of returning a pillow that didn't "fit" in the area I'd hoped, picking up stuff needed at Lowe's, cleaning and having lunch with a long-time friend, I came home and couldn't keep my eyes open.  So I just woke up from one of those 'Gary O'h-I'm-retired-isn't-it-wonderful?' naps  =D


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> oh that's interesting.. here we don't get to vote for any of the Party except for the leader...


The senators serve 6 years, the house members serve 2 years, the president, vice president  serves 4 years.  I think the governors serve four years.  Course all the cities have mayors and city officials.

If someone dies, there are special elections depending on when they die cause sometimes the governor can appointment someone to finish the term.  If the president dies, in office, the Vice President become president.  Then that person can run for office twice.  So it’s possible to have the same president for 10 years.  But it’s never happened.

Seems we are always voting for someone as we vote for everyone.

It’s terribly expensive-elections.  Since Utah is a red state (Republican)  This year the Democratic Party did not even put a candidate up for election-saving money.  So another Republican registered as an independent and basically two republicans are running against each other.

I don’t believe this has happened before and it is very amusing.  But then all politics are extremely funny.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought a new coat at Costco yesterday, have decided to exchange it.  I got the grey one and decided I’d rather have the red one.
> 
> Got my treadmill today, really excited for him to get up and put it together.  It snowed while I was walking this morning, ugh, just ugh.
> 
> Lastly, I had an email from my sister in law.  I had decided, finally, to not interact with her and my brother anymore as they are very toxic people.  It has always been very hard for me to give up on anyone; and I always have had to contact them, they never contact me.  But surprise, there is an email.
> 
> Since it’s my birthday week, I thought they might be wishing me happy birthday which they never do and didn’t do.  The email was mostly about my mother.  My mother, her entire senior life, has repeatedly stated that she did not wish to be put in a nursing home or any institutional setting.  She is 98 and has resisted any placements attempts.  A nursing home is her worst nightmare.
> 
> The e-mail said that she had a serious heart problem in July, was taken to the ER where my brother (who should fall in a toilet and drown along with his wife ) and his wife had her resuscitated.  Then she was hospitalized for 6 weeks and, yup, moved to a nursing home where she is bedridden.
> 
> The email continued to say that they were cleaning out her apartment, throwing all her stuff out,  and the photos I wanted, I wouldn’t get cause they were busy and couldn’t look for them.  Plus they couldn’t tell me this information before, cause they were busy.
> 
> My son pointed the timing of this email out to me-my birthday present from them.
> 
> As many people on here know, I am no fan of my mother.  But I would have let her die, not dumped her in a home.  She is 98, blind, deaf, and now stuck in a bed in a nursing home.  My brother has her POA.  I can do nothing.
> 
> So, what am I doing today?  Wishing I had a couple of stuffed dolls, a bunch of sharp pins, and a couple of locks of my brother’s, and his wife’s hair.  After all, it might be worth a try.  I am so very sad for my mother who deserved a simple, fast death.


So sorry Aneeda, Take care.


----------



## Georgiagranny

My eyes keep slamming shut. Bet it's from all that fresh air and gardening this morning. 

It's only 6:20, much too soon to go to bed.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Forgot the picture


It looks great……I like the compact size.


----------



## David777

hollydolly said:


> you had me going the... I thought you were getting to see Roger and Pete .. for$45... I was about to protest at the unfairness of the hundreds of pounds they would charge here if they played a venue .. but then I see it's not really ''The Who''.. .. but I didn't know that Zac Starkey played drums for the touring version of the Who.. that's interesting..


Not the full classic band since Moon and Entwistle passed away years ago, just half the members.  I did see them twice during their prime.  Like many old Classic Rock bands today missing members, there was just Pete and Roger up front and behind them the band members in the link plus a whole lot of orchestral musicians.  Lots of violinists.  So songs like Quadraphenia and Rain On Me were well duplicated.  Roger did well banging his tambourines.  A couple decades ago Townsend could play amazingly close to all their released records while now the sound is more of a jam band sound.


----------



## MountainRa

We spent the day cutting down a dead dogwood tree. Cutting tree down was easy, cleaning up all the limbs and twigs was a chore. I’m now hobbling around for the evening.


----------



## Right Now

Aunt Mavis said:


> Nah, the electrical industry. This is the company I worked for during “The Million Dollar Da$h, the title of my book. HR looked at me funny, she remembers me well, lol. All good though, I’m a changed person these days. For now, lol.


Now I'm very curious, and confused.  I gotta keep up around here. Also gotta Google your book.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Right Now said:


> Now I'm very curious, and confused.  I gotta keep up around here. Also gotta Google your book.


It’s only in rough draft form, stay tuned.


----------



## HoneyNut

My eye did something weird at breakfast today, all of a sudden there was a bit of a line as if I'd looked at a bright lit line and it was an afterimage.  Both eyes seeing it, so I don't know if they share a nerve or if it was in my brain or what.  Then it became more of a half circle, jagged and sparkly bright.  Not in a significant way, but weird and scared me to the point I went and brushed my teeth before continuing to make my breakfast, just in case it would turn into an emergency.

The image slowly expanded out of my vision field and faded away after 10 or 15 minutes.  The good result was that it reminded me that life is precarious and so I decided to pay the extra $9.20 for weekday parking and weekday subway fare, and I went downtown back to that vast museum.  I thought for sure today I'd finish seeing it, but no, it is like a big wheel with a tiny hub, I walk into the hub and I see that there are archways 20 and 40 feet away and I think therefore I can accomplish those sections, but as soon as I go thru an archway it branches out to multiple spokes and rim of the wheel. 

But I had a good time today looking at skeletons, so many skeletons, all types of creatures (except hummingbird, that one was 'temporarily removed for restoration'), and then mummies (both adult and child and cats and snakes etc), and then a lot of interesting ALIVE bugs, furry spiders, scorpions, insects that looked like leaves and twigs, etc.

I love it here, I don't want to leave, I will anyway in December I'll head south, but it is kind of awful to think about eventually returning to and being stuck in Nebraska the rest of my life.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> My eye did something weird at breakfast today, all of a sudden there was a bit of a line as if I'd looked at a bright lit line and it was an afterimage.  Both eyes seeing it, so I don't know if they share a nerve or if it was in my brain or what.  Then it became more of a half circle, jagged and sparkly bright.  Not in a significant way, but weird and scared me to the point I went and brushed my teeth before continuing to make my breakfast, just in case it would turn into an emergency.
> 
> The image slowly expanded out of my vision field and faded away after 10 or 15 minutes.  The good result was that it reminded me that life is precarious and so I decided to pay the extra $9.20 for weekday parking and weekday subway fare, and I went downtown back to that vast museum.  I thought for sure today I'd finish seeing it, but no, it is like a big wheel with a tiny hub, I walk into the hub and I see that there are archways 20 and 40 feet away and I think therefore I can accomplish those sections, but as soon as I go thru an archway it branches out to multiple spokes and rim of the wheel.
> 
> But I had a good time today looking at skeletons, so many skeletons, all types of creatures (except hummingbird, that one was 'temporarily removed for restoration'), and then mummies (both adult and child and cats and snakes etc), and then a lot of interesting ALIVE bugs, furry spiders, scorpions, insects that looked like leaves and twigs, etc.
> 
> I love it here, I don't want to leave, I will anyway in December I'll head south, but it is kind of awful to think about eventually returning to and being stuck in Nebraska the rest of my life.


just google the eye symptom, I have had that same type of thing, kind of like a jagged line of lightening.  For me it is one of the things I get with migraine.  Just like y0u, it gone in 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## NorthernLight

@HoneyNut  Where are you. Mummies? Guanajuato, Egypt, the British museum?

I know, I don't want to be stuck in Same O' for the rest of my life either.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had a podiatrist appointment this morning. He and I always have the nicest conversations and he takes such good care of my feet. I was going to walk there and back but it was raining this morning so I took Ubers. Deja had a 4:45 appointment at the vet for a general exam and her last distemper shot. Both appointments were fairly on time and didn't take much time at all. I was feeling tired today but I did play with Deja for awhile. Besides watching T.V., talking with my BFF and playing WWF, I didn't do much else.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I did my big monthly grocery shopping. I was going to walk the dogs but my back went out. I am sure it’s from all the lifting I did last week emptying my friend’s apartment.  Luckily I have muscle relaxers.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut   Just to be on the safe side, imo, you should see an eye specialist right away.  I lost the vision in one eye partly because I wasn’t aware of the warning signs.  It might just be an ocular migraine, which may or may not be painful.


----------



## Capt Lightning

HoneyNut, it was probably just a migraine, but it could be a PVD (Posterior vitreous detachment).  This is very common in seniors and is generally totally harmless (and symptom free) ...  However, when it happened to me, it caused a small tear in the retina which had to be repaired by laser stitching.  (not painful at all).  It often leaves 'floaters' which clear up with time.


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Soooo @WheatenLover, what do you do in your _spare_ time?
> 
> The flowers have been spared so far. It's 36 here, but still a couple of hours until daylight. Fingers crossed


I sit on the porch with my Kindle and 3 dogs in attendance. Once in awhile, the dogs get into a scuffle and knock over my coffee. Otherwise, they follow me everywhere.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> ..so I know it's still early days... but do you think you'll stay ?


Yes, for now. Maybe not forever.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Terrible weather here - wet and windy.  Plenty to do inside - repairing some wallpaper in the lounge and this has turned out to be a bigger job than I has imagined. The old plaster on the wall had not been prepared properly and the paper was not adhering to it very well.  I'm washing the wall with sugar soap and making good any flaky bits of plaster (1896 vintage) before re-papering.


----------



## Trish

It's a nice bright day so, I am planning to go for a walk, browse around the shops and, I might even buy something regardless of whether I need it or not  Later on, I will be having a late lunch with my favourite chap 

Last week I noticed that M&S have their Christmas stuff out so, I am wondering whether it is too early to buy Christmas cards and I quite like the little Christmas (artificial) trees they have in stock.  I usually buy a real Christmas tree albeit a small one but these are cute and pre-lit.  What do you think?


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> It's a nice bright day so, I am planning to go for a walk, browse around the shops and, I might even buy something regardless of whether I need it or not  Later on, I will be having a late lunch with my favourite chap
> 
> Last week I noticed that M&S have their Christmas stuff out so, I am wondering whether it is too early to buy my Christmas cards and I quite like the little Christmas (artificial) trees they have in stock.  I usually buy a real Christmas treet albeit a small one but these are cute and pre-lit.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 246707


I definitely would get them now Trish.. if I were you. Everything is out early, and much of the best stuff will be gone if you leave it until later..
My DD and I both buy Cards in the January sales.. for the following year so it's not as expensive....and I agree about the tree. I got rid of my lovely big tree last year and now would only have a small tree if I had one..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@HoneyNut _*See an ophthalmologist* right now!*_ It happened to me and was my retina trying to detach! _*Do. Not. Wait. *_If that's what it is, it's an easy fix. If that's what it is and not taken care of immediately, you could be in for surgery that can take a helluva long time to recover and the recovery is a b*tch!

*ophthalmologist...MD who specializes in eyes, _*not*_ an optometrist.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I definitely would get them now Trish.. if I were you. Everything is out early, and much of the best stuff will be gone if you leave it until later..
> My DD and I both buy Cards in the January sales.. for the following year so it's no as expensive....and I agree about the tree. I got rid of my lovely big tree last year and now would only have a small tree if I had one..


Yes, I think I will get some today and will have another look at the trees.  Having got into the habit of going away for Christmas, I quite fancy getting a little tree as staying home this year.

Talking about Christmas, I must delve into the cupboard for the box of decorations which I bought years ago in Bloomingdales NY.  I loved their Christmas department.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Yes, I think I will get some today and will have another look at the trees.  Having got into the habit of going away for Christmas, I quite fancy getting a little tree as staying home this year.
> 
> Talking about Christmas, I must delve into the cupboard for the box of decorations which I bought years ago in Bloomingdales NY.  I loved their Christmas department.


Funny I used to love living abroad, but I never enjoyed Christmas anywhere other than the UK.. but of course that was in the days when we still had all our village pubs with roaring fires.. and not gastro pubs... *sigh*


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Funny I used to love living abroad, but I never enjoyed Christmas anywhere other than the UK.. but of course that was in the days when we still had all our village pubs with roaring fires.. and not gastro pubs... *sigh*


Yes, we never went abroad at Christmas, always in this country, often somewhere like Norfolk and usually with other family members.  We did it one year and it just become a family tradition but, that was all pre-Covid!  I'm looking forward to a Christmas at home.  I better get a move on, I have a sudden urge to go get one of those little trees before they are all gone!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've never spent Christmas abroad, but I loved the German Christmas markets and pre-covid we would go to Germany in December for the shopping and festivities.   A slight change this year and all being well, we're off to Vienna end Nov / beginning Dec.  

I miss the traditional English pub too.  In Horndean where I lived for many years, we had a family owned brewery and an adjacent pub (The Ship & Bell).  Although not on the coast, apparently it was a stopping off point for sailors, chandlers etc.. on their way to/from Portsmouth.


----------



## jet

staining outside steps to decking,,,its like doing the okey cokey,in when it rains,out when its sunny,in when it rains out when its sunny,,might give up soon


----------



## Aneeda72

HoneyNut said:


> My eye did something weird at breakfast today, all of a sudden there was a bit of a line as if I'd looked at a bright lit line and it was an afterimage.  Both eyes seeing it, so I don't know if they share a nerve or if it was in my brain or what.  Then it became more of a half circle, jagged and sparkly bright.  Not in a significant way, but weird and scared me to the point I went and brushed my teeth before continuing to make my breakfast, just in case it would turn into an emergency.
> 
> The image slowly expanded out of my vision field and faded away after 10 or 15 minutes.  The good result was that it reminded me that life is precarious and so I decided to pay the extra $9.20 for weekday parking and weekday subway fare, and I went downtown back to that vast museum.  I thought for sure today I'd finish seeing it, but no, it is like a big wheel with a tiny hub, I walk into the hub and I see that there are archways 20 and 40 feet away and I think therefore I can accomplish those sections, but as soon as I go thru an archway it branches out to multiple spokes and rim of the wheel.
> 
> But I had a good time today looking at skeletons, so many skeletons, all types of creatures (except hummingbird, that one was 'temporarily removed for restoration'), and then mummies (both adult and child and cats and snakes etc), and then a lot of interesting ALIVE bugs, furry spiders, scorpions, insects that looked like leaves and twigs, etc.
> 
> I love it here, I don't want to leave, I will anyway in December I'll head south, but it is kind of awful to think about eventually returning to and being stuck in Nebraska the rest of my life.


Your vitreous or retina could have torn, you should get your eye/eyes checked, just a suggestion


----------



## Aneeda72

The treadmill has a slight incline so a bit more strenuous to walk on, for my heart, than a flat area.  Its a disappointment for sure that my walking time has to be much shorter on the incline than a flat surface.  Then again, since the pacemaker removal, walking in general became harder.  Ugh 

Still better than walking in the winter weather.


----------



## IKE

Nothing planned.......just piddle around I guess.


----------



## Jamala

Eating and dozing and enjoying every minute of it


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:20am ,went around our apt complex 1 time after I watered a couple plants/ flowers in our community garden. The temp was 60
This morning, my friend Mary&I are going on our weekly 'road' trip,going to Kohl's. I'm looking for some new towels, the ones I have are looking a bit frayed.We haven't done this in a couple of weeks, couldn't do it last Thurs, I was leaving for the trip to NYC for my niece's wedding in NYC for weekend
The rest of my day weather permitting, hope to get a longer walk in before the rain comes


----------



## Sliverfox

Have things to do,, can't decide which to start first.

Enjoying  bit of quiet time  & reading  about what is  going with  you all.


----------



## Pinky

Blessed said:


> just google the eye symptom, I have had that same type of thing, kind of like a jagged line of lightening.  For me it is one of the things I get with migraine.  Just like y0u, it gone in 10 to 15 minutes.


It sounds like an aura migraine to me. I get jagged moving lines in an arc. However, best to get it checked.


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MickaC, I think I’ve missed some of your posts… do you already have a plan (location) for your move? Wishing you all the best and a place with *minimal* snow shoveling


Sorry CinnaminSugar……a little late reply.
I have made plans to move to a 55+ community complex, an hour from here. My original plans were to make the move fall of 2023……but it may be as soon as spring 2023.
I have more in-depth info on a thread……  “This will be my last move, where will your last move take you”
Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## Aunt Mavis

Today I visit my girl and get a delicious coffee, my last visit.  She’s going to dental assistant school starting Saturday. Her last day was my official last day. Eerie how life’s coincidences make one think they’re not coincidences.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Colder than a banker's heart here. Yesterday it was 81. Today? 62 with a brisk north wind.


----------



## hollydolly

Well today it lashed of rain in the morning, and as soon as it stopped I drove over to the next county in the hunt for a picture that  I found yesterday and returned.. but no luck.. so I drove into London.. to get the retail park where there's so many stores I felt that one was bound to have a similar picture but no luck at all.. tried everywhere, but nothing. The traffic was awful. I haven't driven in London for a while, and it seems to get so much worse every time I go... speed cameras _everywhere.. _

Then I visited the Garden centre back here near where I live.. and they have all their Christmas decorations out.. wow what a Display.. You can see the photos Here, where I posted them https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/garden-centre-christmas-display-today-photos.76150/  but honestly half term is the very worst time to go, and I;d forgotten it was half term, an the place was absolutely heaving with people, and the cafeteria which seats over 400 people there was only 2 tables empty when I went to get a cuppa tea.. .. the ice rink was open for the children, and the petting Zoo.. and all sorts of other delights for them

Still, I did my best trying to not get people in my photos.. very patiently waiting for them to move on so I could quickly snap a few.. which included a Model town.. which I;ve taken a Video of, and if I can get it uploaded I'll add it to the picture thread tomorrow..


----------



## NorthernLight

Library day.

There is "real" snow on the ground now. (A couple of inches, and it's not going to melt.) I'm feeling very negative because of it.

At least it's not so much snow that I'll have to shovel.


----------



## Sliverfox

Odds & ends  that needed caught up which equals,,,"What am I doing,,,,,,next?"


----------



## Georgiagranny

@NorthernLight Got shoe chains? My favorite kind were Yaktrax...lasted forfreakingever. Donated them to St. Vincent's thrift store when we left the UP.

@hollydolly Love the pix! I almost feel holiday-ish.


----------



## David777

Went to the big hospital today for my monthly blood test for my polycythemia vera, a rare but treatable blood cancer.  Results showed the one medicine I'm taking each day, hydroxy urea, continues to keep all my blood levels nicely in normal ranges.  

Also got my annual flu shot.  Just happened to be there at an outdoor drive through flu shot station when our local NBC TV station, KNTV channel 11, began filming and interviewing.  Long time reporter and occasional anchor Marianne Favro asked me several questions and then the video camera person filmed my getting stuck.  

I drink little alcohol and am ignorant about wine stuff.  But since my 74th birthday is in a few days, bought a discounted $8  bottle of unknown to me sweet red wine blend, Ménage à Trois, The Sweet Collection Dolce. It tastes great.

https://www.menageatroiswines.com/s...with-our-menage-a-trois-dolce-sweet-red-wine/


----------



## Aneeda72

My daughter sent me a gift card for Olive Garden for my birthday so had lunch there today.  Got free dessert from them-the donuts.  

It has rained all afternoon.

Called the doc to get an appointment, honestly, it got so complicated.  I will probably end up going to the instant care Friday or Saturday if I still feel unwell.


----------



## HoneyNut

Thanks for the suggestions about my weird eye thing yesterday.  I googled a lot this morning and I think what I experienced was the ocular/aura migraine thing, because it was both eyes at the same time (but no headache) and cleared up fairly quickly.  Though now after you guys' responses I have more stuff to add to the worries of getting older.  I'd never heard of that PVD (Posterior vitreous detachment) before, so now I can worry about that too.

Today I had several frustrations with medical stuff.  I had a doctor appointment to try to get a Prolia shot scheduled, but my primary care doctor back in Nebraska had not faxed anything to the doctor I saw here (I'd simply left a phone message last week asking for it, I guess that was not good enough to get it done) so the doctor here could not order the injection.  They suggested my primary doctor could order it and have me pick it up from a pharmacy here and bring it in to be injected, but I checked with Medicare and they will not cover the expense if I get it from a pharmacy, they only cover it if the doctor's office gets it.  So back to step one for that.

Then my daughter had finally forwarded my mail and I'm getting hundreds of dollars of bills that should have been covered by Medicare but the provider billed it incorrectly (and I'd talked to the billing office twice in the past trying to get them to do it correctly, as well as having talked to Medicare, but to no avail).  And now it is past the appeal deadline, tho Medicare says I could appeal anyway and explain that I'm on a trip and received the billing information late.  They said I need to go ahead and pay the bills and if I win the appeal then Medicare would reimburse me.

The appeal requires a paper form, so now I need to find out where/how to print out the form because I don't have a printer.

Some evil person (the hotel office suspects children, probably rightly) has caused the hotel treadmill safety key to disappear, so I cannot use the treadmill until a new one arrives (the hotel office said they had to order the replacement safety-key from the manufacturer due to it not being a normal brand that otherwise they could have just gotten from Amazon).

Anyway, I know these are all 'first world problems', but I'm feeling very grumbly and sorry for myself.


----------



## RadishRose

dseag2 said:


> Hubby was off today, so we went to see Cat Daddies.  It was funny, emotional and entertaining.  Well worth the time.


My ex, my son and grandsons all love cats. I do too. We would like this movie.


----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> Love them. I plan to make one tomorrow.


Love pasta salads and pasta loves my hips.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> Just made a pasta salad .. it's delicious, if I say so myself!


Love pasta salads and the pasta salads love my hips.


----------



## PamfromTx

Celebrating my birthday.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> Celebrating my birthday.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> My treadmill is prefect!  I used my husbands CBB and an Amazon coupon so it came to 222 dollars.  It’s the size of a 4’ lifetime fold up table, only slightly more narrow.  It’s for people who weight less than 220 and it only weighs 40 pounds.
> 
> No more walking outside in Utah’s cold winters.  No more dogs sniffing my, hmm, well ok, butt.  So nice.


@Aneeda72 
I have been thinking about getting another treadmill, since I gave mine to my Mom many years ago.  I tried to look at Amazon, but there were too many, and I got confused.  Yours sounds like just what I wanted.  Which one did you get?


----------



## Trila

Trish said:


> It's a nice bright day so, I am planning to go for a walk, browse around the shops and, I might even buy something regardless of whether I need it or not  Later on, I will be having a late lunch with my favourite chap
> 
> Last week I noticed that M&S have their Christmas stuff out so, I am wondering whether it is too early to buy Christmas cards and I quite like the little Christmas (artificial) trees they have in stock.  I usually buy a real Christmas tree albeit a small one but these are cute and pre-lit.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 246707


If the price is good, I think it looks great!


----------



## Bella

I went for a blood test this morning. Then I went to the egg farm, then the fruit farm for apples and cider, and then grocery $hopping. I stopped for ga$, which is going up again.  The last stop was the liquor store because, well, a girl needs vodka. When I got home, I unloaded and put everything away, then made a blueberry coffee cake. Then I took a little nap. Before dinner, I whipped up and enjoyed a dirty martini. Another exciting day at Casa Bella.


----------



## Jules

Had a banking appointment and then headed to the mall.  That’s the most shopping I’ve done in years.  Two hours, including a lunch break.  Got a lot of steps in and then had another walk after dinner.  Even though I don’t really like it, I’m now addicted to walking.  Also did a bit of laundry and more sorting of stuff in the basement.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Going shopping, this morning - mainly to the fishmonger  and butcher.  The price of fish has increased greatly this year, mainly due to fuel costs. I like fish and with the exception of whole salmon, never buy it in supermarkets.  
Mrs. L is making batches of individual pies to put in the freezer.  She's made a batch of meat & veg pies and today she's starting on chicken & ham pies.   I'm making Zieguner snitzles with spatzles for dinner.


----------



## Trish

Trila said:


> If the price is good, I think it looks great!


They are not expensive at all @Trila - I like the white ones and have also decided to get mum a small green one, I noticed her Christmas tree was looking a bit wonky last year!  

https://www.marksandspencer.com/MSF...24&storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&categoryId=0


----------



## Trish

A communication problem yesterday, I heard "let's go shopping and get some lunch" - he heard "let's get lunch and go shopping"  

As it turned out, the weather got nicer in the afternoon and the shops were quiet so, he had the better plan but ssssh don't tell him that 

I have some errands to do this morning and then plan a chilled out afternoon sorting out the Christmas decorations and, maybe, editing and printing off some photos to go in the new photo frames I bought.  

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Furryanimal

I'll be sitting up my new iPad which will be here in an hour or so.
And not going for my flu jab...Fortunately I've realised it is booked for next Thursday.
Had convinced myself it was today!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to bake stuff. Today is the day the suits "walk" the store. All hands on deck and looking spiffy. My Don't Give A D*MN meter is broken, with the needle stuck on "pffft".

If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, a new person is starting in the bakery today. Why today of all days? And guess who will end up training said person? Geez. I couldn't even teach my kids to tie their shoe laces.

Actually, why bother? Just another one who won't stay or will be taken from us to cross train everywhere else in the store...


----------



## Pappy

Got my blood work yesterday, for my upcoming VA appointment November 2. Stopped and got Thelma a coffee and picked up a couple scratch off lottery tickets 
. No winners again.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> My daughter sent me a gift card for Olive Garden for my birthday so had lunch there today.  Got free dessert from them-the donuts.
> 
> It has rained all afternoon.
> 
> Called the doc to get an appointment, honestly, it got so complicated.  I will probably end up going to the instant care Friday or Saturday if I still feel unwell.


Aneeda……when’s your birthday…..did I miss it……hope not.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, had a rep from a moving company over to assess for a price quote.
That’s the third company I’ve contacted……all are a lot less than I expected.
I have made my decision…….one more thing checked off the list.

Need to go to the vet for dog food and treats.
Other than that, just the usual daily routine.


----------



## Liberty

Don't you love our grocery check out gal?!  She dresses up most every day of the year  - she puts a lot of smiles on shopper's faces:


----------



## hollydolly

It rained all morning until mid-day... then the sun came out but it's quite windy ..

This morning I got one large drawer cleared out of Jeggings, leggings and jeans.. to make room for the new ones.. I've bagged them up and they'll be donated..

Got a cover put on the Bird Bath ready for winter.. ..it takes too much cleaning in icy weather so instead I put out trays of water in the bird feeders during winter..

Uploaded the Video I took  of yesterdays Christmas Model Village .. I hope you can all see it..


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/garden-centre-christmas-display-today-photos.76150/page-2

Just having potato fritters for lunch now...


----------



## Sliverfox

A  damp 43*,, ground is soaked  from yesterday's  rain.
Would like to wash off the front porch, since  hubby  removed  his barrels from it.

Think I'll stick with cleaning inside , till it warms up  some.


----------



## StarSong

Last day of babysitting this week (unless there's an emergency).  I was able to arrange a carpet cleaning service for next Friday and he'll take a look at cleaning our sofa while he's here.  We tried to replace some of the furniture a while back but buying new furniture during the pandemic was pretty much an impossibility.  Maybe we'll go shopping this weekend and give it a whirl.  

I'd much rather replace it than clean it. This sectional was always meant to be temporary - we bought it used as a stop gap until we found something we liked better. That was probably six years ago...


----------



## charry

waiting for my car to be picked up ....


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sorting, sorting… 

Indian spices assembled in one east-to-access place in the pantry …. Finding things—like my stick blender— that got ‘lost’ in the move— and putting them in their proper place.

through all this, the cat—who *has* been fed this AM— sits staring at me with a baleful expression, like he  thinks he can use The Force or something to put more food in the bowl… silly cat


----------



## jujube

Sitting in the Denver Airport.  It's cold outside and it's snowing and it's raining and it's foggy.   And, the flight is delayed.  Business as usual.....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Um...our new person was doing video training all morning. She actually starts working in the bakery tomorrow, Supervisor's day off.

I asked what's her name? He didn't know. I asked him what her hours will be. He didn't know. I leave at 12. Hope she's not scheduled to work later than that because she'll be there all alone.

I asked what he wants her to do. "Whatever you think since you'll be training her." I'll be doing whaaaaaaat? I'm a one-trick pony. I bake. Remember what I said about being a failure at teaching my kids to tie their shoes?

What he's trying to tell me, I think, is that the beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## oldaunt

Making a big pan of old fashioned gingerbread and setting sleeves in a blouse.


----------



## Pepper

I wanted to go out and enjoy this wonderful weather, but I'd be bringing stuff with me so I don't want to deal with that elevator again, so I'll stay home, read, and annoy you people!


----------



## jujube

Snowing harder. Only interesting thing is I'm watching planes being de-iced and I've never seen that done before. Tough job.

Got a message from airline that flight is on time.  Uh, no, it isn't.  Buncha idiots......


----------



## hawkdon

About to leave for doc's app't...followup visit for the
surgery I had on bladder last week..........


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Um...our new person was doing video training all morning. She actually starts working in the bakery tomorrow, Supervisor's day off.
> 
> I asked what's her name? He didn't know. I asked him what her hours will be. He didn't know. I leave at 12. Hope she's not scheduled to work later than that because she'll be there all alone.
> 
> I asked what he wants her to do. "Whatever you think since you'll be training her." I'll be doing whaaaaaaat? I'm a one-trick pony. I bake. Remember what I said about being a failure at teaching my kids to tie their shoes?
> 
> *What he's trying to tell me, I think, is that the beatings will continue until morale improves.*


Well, beggar me.. what part of ''keep stepping on the slaves'' does he not understand won't improve Morale ?...


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sorting, sorting…
> 
> Indian spices assembled in one east-to-access place in the pantry …. Finding things—like my stick blender— that got ‘lost’ in the move— and putting them in their proper place.
> 
> through all this, the cat—who *has* been fed this AM— sits staring at me with a baleful expression, like he  thinks he can use The Force or something to put more food in the bowl… silly cat
> 
> View attachment 246893


He looks extremely hungry to me. Just at a glance.  Thought you'd want me to let you know.

And also appears to be deprived of attention and of all the good things in life.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar That poor pitiful kitty! He looks unloved and hungry, and he's breaking my heart

@hollydolly Right. But maybe, just maybe, management hasn't bothered to tell Supervisor her name or what hours she'll be working. That's not out of the realm of possibility for sure.

If it turns out that she doesn't even start until 8 or 9 am, she'll be precious little help to me because the work I do is most labor intensive and most hurried from 6-9. Everything, that is _everdamthang_, has to be done by 9. Shelves and tables stocked, markdowns completed, croissants baked, packaged, labeled (that would be at the very least 312 croissants...right...at the least).

All the breads, pies, cookies? Those take forfreaking ever, especially the breads because they start from frozen and have to rise for an hour before baking, then have to cool before packaging. 

I'm trying not to holler before I'm hurt, but so far the earliest anybody has started in the bakery is 9. 

Whine.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @CinnamonSugar That poor pitiful kitty! He looks unloved and hungry, and he's breaking my heart
> 
> @hollydolly Right. But maybe, just maybe, management hasn't bothered to tell Supervisor her name or what hours she'll be working. That's not out of the realm of possibility for sure.
> 
> If it turns out that she doesn't even start until 8 or 9 am, she'll be precious little help to me because the work I do is most labor intensive and most hurried from 6-9. Everything, that is _everdamthang_, has to be done by 9. Shelves and tables stocked, markdowns completed, croissants baked, packaged, labeled (that would be at the very least 312 croissants...right...at the least).
> 
> All the breads, pies, cookies? Those take forfreaking ever, especially the breads because they start from frozen and have to rise for an hour before baking, then have to cool before packaging.
> 
> I'm trying not to holler before I'm hurt, but so far the earliest anybody has started in the bakery is 9.
> 
> Whine.


perhaps you need to just ''state the bleedin' obvious'' as we say around these parts.. and demand to know how people starting at 9am are of any value to the workload...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @CinnamonSugar That poor pitiful kitty! He looks unloved and hungry, and he's breaking my heart
> 
> @hollydolly Right. But maybe, just maybe, management hasn't bothered to tell Supervisor her name or what hours she'll be working. That's not out of the realm of possibility for sure.
> 
> If it turns out that she doesn't even start until 8 or 9 am, she'll be precious little help to me because the work I do is most labor intensive and most hurried from 6-9. Everything, that is _everdamthang_, has to be done by 9. Shelves and tables stocked, markdowns completed, croissants baked, packaged, labeled (that would be at the very least 312 croissants...right...at the least).
> 
> All the breads, pies, cookies? Those take forfreaking ever, especially the breads because they start from frozen and have to rise for an hour before baking, then have to cool before packaging.
> 
> I'm trying not to holler before I'm hurt, but so far the earliest anybody has started in the bakery is 9.
> 
> Whine.


@Georgiagranny, well that makes two that have succumbed to the cats wiles =P

As to the job in the bakery, is there anything really tying you down to this job?  Seems like it's more trouble than it's worth.  But you know what's best for you  ((hugs))


----------



## AprilSun

I'm watching a groundhog fill his belly with acorns, etc. in my yard. This is at least the second time today that he has done this that I've seen. He was here this morning and just kept eating, eating, and eating. I thought "you must have a hollow leg! Four of them!" He has been here doing this for several days this week that I know of. It could be more but I just didn't see him. I just love watching him "stuff himself".


----------



## hollydolly

AprilSun said:


> I'm watching a groundhog fill his belly with acorns, etc. in my yard. This is at least the second time today that he has done this that I've seen. He was here this morning and just kept eating, eating, and eating. I thought "you must have a hollow leg! Four of them!" He has been here doing this for several days this week that I know of. It could be more but I just didn't see him. I just love watching him "stuff himself".


Do Groundhogs Hibernate ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@AprilSun Mr. Groundhog is getting ready to hibernate. Is the weather turning colder where you are?


----------



## Knight

Something that needed done that is NOT FUN. Updating our sons via email about an unpleasant topic.  This is it.

Hi

This never a happy topic but planning ahead has always been something I like to do. Planning ahead I emailed you both that our accounts are completely updated So with that said rather than explain what needs to be done I'll ask you both to email me with what you think you need to do. 

Since there are no guarantees for who will be the last parent, what do you need to do once were both taking the dirt nap? List them by number with what you need to do 1st. 

Love Dad


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yes. Groundhogs hibernate.

I've asked that very question and stated the bleeding obvious many times, and the answer is always the same. "We should be grateful that we have anybody at all."

@CinnamonSugar I can tell by looking at that poor little kitty that he's neglected. It has nothing to do with feline wiles 

The job...it's what passes for my *social* life. I have nowhere else to go and nothing else to do. I like the job, actually, but really need more help to get it done. One day I overheard the deli manager and supervisor talking...they like me because I'm a dependable work horse. I have stopped letting myself be voluntold that they need me an extra hour. That hour is killer!

And payday is nice. It's paying for my new teeth with plenty left over. I like having money "left over"!


----------



## AprilSun

Georgiagranny said:


> @AprilSun Mr. Groundhog is getting ready to hibernate. Is the weather turning colder where you are?


Yes it is!


----------



## AprilSun

hollydolly said:


> Do Groundhogs Hibernate ?


I don't know if they do or not.


----------



## Georgiagranny

AprilSun said:


> Yes it is!


See? There ya go. Mr. G. Hog is making sure he doesn't wake up in the middle of winter wanting an unavailable snack!


----------



## hollydolly

GeeGee.. perhaps it's time to tell them that unless you get help..'the bleedin' obvious'' will be that they won't have you either...


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> "We should be grateful that we have anybody at all."


They’re extremely lucky to have you!  



hollydolly said:


> GeeGee.. perhaps it's time to tell them that unless you get help..'the bleedin' obvious'' will be that they won't have you either...


Holly just posted what I was going to say.

You said that the bakery is the most profitable part of the store.  That’s because of you and they need to be reminded of this.


----------



## AprilSun

Georgiagranny said:


> See? There ya go. Mr. G. Hog is making sure he doesn't wake up in the middle of winter wanting an unavailable snack!


I just did an online search and learned they do hibernate. I didn't know this but now that I do, I don't blame him a bit! I would do the same if I were him.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> GeeGee.. perhaps it's time to tell them that unless you get help..'the bleedin' obvious'' will be that they won't have you either...


Gonna wait and see how newbie turns out and what hours she works. 

I have a week's vacation December 11 through December 17. Gonna stay at least long enough to get that because as a part-timer, not sure that they will pay out that week if I quit.

@Jules Thank you for the kind words. Guess they'll figger it out that week when I'm on vacay.


----------



## Georgiagranny

AprilSun said:


> I just did an online search and learned they do hibernate. I didn't know this but now that I do, I don't blame him a bit! I would do the same if I were him.


Haha. It doesn't usually get very cold here so I don't hibernate. When we lived in the UP, people out and about in the Febuary thaw would greet one another with "How are you wintering?" meaning "Are you getting along okay so far?" and when out in the spring would greet one another with "How'd you winter?" meaning, "Did you manage okay?"


----------



## hawkdon

welp, good news at doc's....yes it was cancerous but
it is of the lowest level, so no meds, nothing but followup
screen first of year...so that is great!!!


----------



## AprilSun

Georgiagranny said:


> Haha. It doesn't usually get very cold here so I don't hibernate. When we lived in the UP, people out and about in the Febuary thaw would greet one another with "How are you wintering?" meaning "Are you getting along okay so far?" and when out in the spring would greet one another with "How'd you winter?" meaning, "Did you manage okay?"


I don't hibernate either but if Mr. Groundhog saw me eat sometimes, he would think I do.


----------



## jujube

Yay! Finally on the ground in orlando.  Late, but here.  Unfortunately, there was a "severe lightening strike" and the ground crew can't work for a certain amount of time after the lightening leaves the area.  Which means that all the aircraft that came in before us has to be unloaded first.  They say it'll be at least an hour before we see our luggage.

Which means that the next flights on those planes will be delayed seriously.  We saw the red "DELAYED" starting to pop up on the info screens.

Oh, air travel is sooooo fun.....


----------



## Knight

Right now responding to a variety of threads.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Knight said:


> Right now responding to a variety of threads.


Goodness. I read it too fast, and it wouldn't go in my eyes! Thought it said responding to a variety of _*threats*_.


----------



## Jamala

Getting the guest room ready for two overseas visitors and planning meals!


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Aneeda……when’s your birthday…..did I miss it……hope not.


It was this week.  I celebrated all week-ate like I was not diabetic  Stuffed the last piece of ice cream cake and then texted my son to ask where my box of candy was.


----------



## Aneeda72

AprilSun said:


> I'm watching a groundhog fill his belly with acorns, etc. in my yard. This is at least the second time today that he has done this that I've seen. He was here this morning and just kept eating, eating, and eating. I thought "you must have a hollow leg! Four of them!" He has been here doing this for several days this week that I know of. It could be more but I just didn't see him. I just love watching him "stuff himself".


Do they carry them somewhere, like squirrels, to have a winter supply?-or just gain weight and sleep all winter?


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> Goodness. I read it too fast, and it wouldn't go in my eyes! Thought it said responding to a variety of _*threats*_.


I read it that way too


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Yesterday, had a rep from a moving company over to assess for a price quote.
> That’s the third company I’ve contacted……all are a lot less than I expected.
> I have made my decision…….one more thing checked off the list.
> 
> Need to go to the vet for dog food and treats.
> Other than that, just the usual daily routine.


Where are you moving to, and when?


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> It was this week.  I celebrated all week-ate like I was not diabetic  Stuffed the last piece of ice cream cake and then texted my son to ask where my box of candy was.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> It rained all morning until mid-day... then the sun came out but it's quite windy ..
> 
> This morning I got one large drawer cleared out of Jeggings, leggings and jeans.. to make room for the new ones.. I've bagged them up and they'll be donated..
> 
> Got a cover put on the Bird Bath ready for winter.. ..it takes too much cleaning in icy weather so instead I put out trays of water in the bird feeders during winter..
> 
> Uploaded the Video I took  of yesterdays Christmas Model Village .. I hope you can all see it..
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/garden-centre-christmas-display-today-photos.76150/page-2
> 
> Just having potato fritters for lunch now...


That is adorable!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sorting, sorting…
> 
> Indian spices assembled in one east-to-access place in the pantry …. Finding things—like my stick blender— that got ‘lost’ in the move— and putting them in their proper place.
> 
> through all this, the cat—who *has* been fed this AM— sits staring at me with a baleful expression, like he  thinks he can use The Force or something to put more food in the bowl… silly cat
> 
> View attachment 246893


I know that look!!!  Andy tries to use it on me all of the time!! 

Your baby is so handsome!!  Here's a little something special for him....!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> I wanted to go out and enjoy this wonderful weather, but I'd be bringing stuff with me so I don't want to deal with that elevator again, so I'll stay home, read, and annoy you people!


You can try!    I enjoy your company....so, bring it on!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I worked on estate matters and went to the post office this morning. I closed out my post office box and got a $2 refund for returning the keys!  I feel so rich.  Again today there was no line and that was great. As I was getting ready to go a neighbor rang my bell and said there was a package by the outer door. Turns out the new litter box I ordered came a day early. After I got back I assembled the box, which was very easy and proceeded to show Deja how to get in and out it. I took her little paws and scratched in the litter so she would realize it's her litter box. I could tell she was apprehensive when it was completely enclosed But she kept jumping in-and-out of it from the top.Tonight after each of us took a long nap, I tried encouraging her again to use it. Her actions and vocalizations told me she was still a bit anxious. I wound up taking the top off...then she did her business.


----------



## Jules

Laundry, local Market store, made black bean soup using a new recipe and black turtle beans, more laundry, walked, dinner, more walking with my new flasher and finished with a couple of recorded TV shows.


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> well that makes two that have succumbed to the cats wiles =P


----------



## Capt Lightning

Forecast is for showers this morning, but becoming sunny this afternoon.  I will be finishing off the wallpaper repair in the lounge  and Mrs. L will be assembling a batch of chicken & ham pies.  

I'm making 'Stampot' for dinner this evening, so I must go and pick some kale from the garden.   You can buy kale in supermarkets, but it's been hacked to pieces and is totally unusable.  There should be a law against cruelty to vegetables.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a good day to have a good day...but that darned Cat decided to pee on my bed this morning. It's not a good start to the day. Let us all pray that it gets better! Where on earth did I leave my moral support? Has anybody seen it?

We get a warehouse truck on Thursday nights so I get to deal with a huge pallet of boxes that weigh anywhere from a mere five pounds to 30 pounds. Usually about 30-40 boxes of products. And, of course, "train" the newbie when she shows up. I'm praying it's not banker's hours...

Let us not forget that "everything" has to be done by 9 am, including all those blankety-blank croissants and baking another 20 dozen chocolate chip cookies, throw in a crapton of rye bread, Italian bread, garlic bread, bolillos, coffee cakes, turnovers, blah blah blah.

I need to adjust my attitude before leaving the house!


----------



## Aneeda72

I have a doctors appointment this afternoon as I have been having issues all week and finally called.  Took “them” two days to get it for me .  I tried to get in to see the cardiologist-my pump doctor, not the rhythm doctor who I fired.  My appointment with the cardiologist is 12-15-2022.  

Oh, I found out why I collapsed, twice, last month.  Or at least the name of what it’s called.  Sudden cardiac arrest.  My heart stopped for too long and when that happens you collapse course if it doesn’t restart you die.  I swear it’s always something with me.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> It's a good day to have a good day...but that darned Cat decided to pee on my bed this morning. It's not a good start to the day. Let us all pray that it gets better! Where on earth did I leave my moral support? Has anybody seen it?
> 
> We get a warehouse truck on Thursday nights so I get to deal with a huge pallet of boxes that weigh anywhere from a mere five pounds to 30 pounds. Usually about 30-40 boxes of products. And, of course, "train" the newbie when she shows up. I'm praying it's not banker's hours...
> 
> Let us not forget that "everything" has to be done by 9 am, including all those blankety-blank croissants and baking another 20 dozen chocolate chip cookies, throw in a crapton of rye bread, Italian bread, garlic bread, bolillos, coffee cakes, turnovers, blah blah blah.
> 
> I need to adjust my attitude before leaving the house!


It’s a good thing you love this job.  I love your sense of humor, it’s very similar to mine.  Maybe we are related.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s a good thing you love this job.  I love your sense of humor, it’s very similar to mine.  Maybe we are related.


are you my sister?


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> are you my sister?


Well, hmm, no insult to your mom but my dad got around quite a bit-so I suppose she could be one of his ex-wives and we could be half sisters.  Dad always married his women-even if the certificate was made in China


----------



## CinnamonSugar

This morning was “Shop My Closet” day…. Tried in everything, worked with different combinations.  It either makes me feel fabulous or it’s outta here! Lol. And I do have quite a few combinations/outfits to choose from.  There’s a couple dresses that will need tailoring… one is a dark brown beauty that taken in int the right places will give it the distinction of my version of “the little black dress”


----------



## Trila

....that sums things up for me, this morning.

The antibiotics seem to have taken care of my sinus infection, so that is good. However, I think they are keeping me in a perpetually sleepy condition....I'm groggy all day long.

At least I'm finally sleeping at night! LOL




Luckily, there is not much going on today.  Fridays are always a "not doing too much" day .  We save our energy for the upcoming weekend!


----------



## katlupe

I have a hair appointment today and going to pick up some groceries for my son and some for myself as well. Not doing much else as far as I know right now.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had unexpected company for the last couple of hours, so altho' I hate people coming when I'm not expecting them, it was nice to have the company..

 Sunny day today.. I've just made Duck spring rolls for lunch.. no plans today  ..it's quite breezy so leaves are being blown all over the  lawns, so if it calms down I may go and rake up later..


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> It was this week.  I celebrated all week-ate like I was not diabetic  Stuffed the last piece of ice cream cake and then texted my son to ask where my box of candy was.


Wishing you VERY SPECIAL BIRTHDAY WISHES…….you are indeed a VERY SPECIAL PERSON.
Keep ENJOYING your BIRTHDAY WEEK.
Here’s more ice cream cake to get you through the rest of this week.


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Where are you moving to, and when?


My plans are to be moving to a 55+ community about an hour from here.
May be as early as spring of 2023.
Have been downsizing since spring of this year.


----------



## MickaC

May venture out with my blower and see what I can do with the neighbours leaves in my back yard.
I don’t have any trees in my back yard……so they do belong to the neighbours……but……they don’t seem to want them back.
Last week I paid someone $180.00 to clear my front and back……what a waste of money.


----------



## AprilSun

Aneeda72 said:


> Do they carry them somewhere, like squirrels, to have a winter supply?-or just gain weight and sleep all winter?


He was eating them. He would pick one up and stand there and just gobble it down.


----------



## Jackie23

We are expecting rain here today....the big leaf fall out has started, I'll be munching with the mower for a while.
I'm going to try to get a pedicure today and pick up a few things at the grocery.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, the wind did calm down so I went out and scarified the Moss with the spring rake... there wasn't too much of it just a little patch in both front and back lawns,  caused by all the recent rains.. then I mowed both lawns, and that saved me having to rake up the leaves...

 I'm hoping that this will be the last mowing of the year, but I'm not holding my breath because either last year or the year before we were still mowing in November.. it's sunny and warm 64 F, and sunny so I was very hot after the mowing..... altho' it'll be dark in about an hour or so..(5.40pm)...  it's 4.20pm now..

I managed to repair the hose on my Electric Dehumidifier which my DD accidentally pulled out last weekend.. All this week I've been having to empty it manually every day, but hopefully now it'll be fine to just empty through the hose which goes through the wall in the Barn, and out into the garden


----------



## Pepper

My elevator is still broken .


----------



## oldaunt

Just finishing up this one so I can do another...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

oldaunt said:


> Just finishing up this one so I can do another...
> 
> View attachment 247074


Total respect, @oldaunt !   Beautiful


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful work @oldaunt!


----------



## Jules

That’s a beauty, @oldaunt


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> My elevator is still broken .


How many stories?  How annoying.


----------



## NorthernLight

Monthly online banking and all that jazz. It takes a long time. I wonder how I can simplify it.

I favored one bank over the other, because one bank always sent a text for security purposes. I hated the extra step, and for a while I couldn't even get back online after checking the text. Now both banks do it. Ugh.

Oh well, better get on with it!


----------



## Pepper

@Jules   I'd only have to walk up only one flight, or walk down, which is harder for me.  All the floors are working except my floor, the 4th.  Angry at the incompetence of the Co-op Board.  This elevator is only two years old and they have started breaking already.


----------



## Medusa

Pepper said:


> @Jules   I'd only have to walk up only one flight, or walk down, which is harder for me.  All the floors are working except my floor, the 4th.  Angry at the incompetence of the Co-op Board.  This elevator is only two years old and they have started breaking already.


One floor can be a pain (literally), depending on the state of a person's hips and knees.  What is it with Co-op Boards? -They seem to be universally frustrating; it's like a requirement.


----------



## Knight

Recovering from the weight gain from pigging out Wednesday night eating the lobster buffet at the Palms. This video explains better than I can


----------



## Shalimar

oldaunt said:


> Just finishing up this one so I can do another...
> 
> View attachment 247074


Gorgeous, as are all your quilts.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, hmm, no insult to your mom but my dad got around quite a bit-so I suppose she could be one of his ex-wives and we could be half sisters.  Dad always married his women-even if the certificate was made in China


My dad "got around" a lot, too. He liked being married so every time one of his wives divorced him, he'd find another wife. And...there are a lot of people in my hometown who look suspiciously like everybody in my family. I should get a DNA test and see how many of us there are...


----------



## Medusa

I've had a lovely morning chat with LD boyfriend and a nice walk in the autumn weather with my son, which sums up my accomplishments for the day so far.  Oh, and I made hummus.

I'd like to:
Spray (all natural) repellant in the downstairs rooms.
Do some writing for the possible blog.


----------



## jet

steak and beer night,just getting ready,,,cheers


----------



## Georgiagranny

No newbie today. She "had plans" for the weekend. Maybe Monday around 10 if she finishes the video training. Fat lotta good that did me this morning.

The good news is that manager told me she's "open" to early hours. Fine! Let her start at 5 or 6, and I can work 7-12. Probably only in my dreams, but we'll see.

I had two Karens today. After one of them was gone, I started crying. I hope she gets warts and ugly toenail fungus. What a beeyotch! While I was _trying_ to help the first one, another one showed up and just started blathering on about the loaf of bread she was holding being too big and demanded that I count out half the slices and discount it. What? What's more, while I was talking to the first one, the second one just marched up and started talking over her like she wasn't even there.

Then there was the phone call from somebody insisting that I was customer service because that's the number she asked for. Being the Luddite that I am, I had no idea how to transfer a call. Suggested she call back, and when she objected, told her it was too noisy to hear her, thanked her for calling and terminated the call.

I was in a snit. A turbocharged, 12-cylinder Snit. Not a 4-cylinder, not a 6- or an 8- or a 10-cylinder. A 12-cylinder Snit. It's a good thing the clock finally struck 12. Hickory Dickory. That mouse couldn't run up there fast enough.

I'm getting too old and too crotchety to deal with the unreasonable and demanding public.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> No newbie today. She "had plans" for the weekend. Maybe Monday around 10 if she finishes the video training. Fat lotta good that did me this morning.
> 
> The good news is that manager told me she's "open" to early hours. Fine! Let her start at 5 or 6, and I can work 7-12. Probably only in my dreams, but we'll see.
> 
> I had two Karens today. After one of them was gone, I started crying. I hope she gets warts and ugly toenail fungus. What a beeyotch! While I was _trying_ to help the first one, another one showed up and just started blathering on about the loaf of bread she was holding being too big and demanded that I count out half the slices and discount it. What? What's more, while I was talking to the first one, the second one just marched up and started talking over her like she wasn't even there.
> 
> Then there was the phone call from somebody insisting that I was customer service because that's the number she asked for. Being the Luddite that I am, I had no idea how to transfer a call. Suggested she call back, and when she objected, told her it was too noisy to hear her, thanked her for calling and terminated the call.
> 
> I was in a snit. A turbocharged, 12-cylinder Snit. Not a 4-cylinder, not a 6- or an 8- or a 10-cylinder. A 12-cylinder Snit. It's a good thing the clock finally struck 12. Hickory Dickory. That mouse couldn't run up there fast enough.
> 
> I'm getting too old and too crotchety to deal with the unreasonable and demanding public.


Alrighty then, pretty sure we are related .


----------



## Pappy

Just a short walk this morning. Have spent most of the day sitting under my carport reading. I’m waiting to have my golf delivered also. My repair guy picked it up for some repair work and it should be back today, along with a big fat bill. Yep, that’s where I am right now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I slept until almost 11 o'clock which is not normal for me but I have been tired and was up during the middle of the night (which *is* normal for me). I straightened up a bit, clipped Deja's nails which wasn't easy but I offered her favorite cat treat in between clips (Beefeater Lickables chicken flavor) and that made her a little more cooperative. I loaded and ran the dishwasher. I have to update my beneficiary designations to include my youngest grandson who will be considered an adult (18) in a couple of months. I'm glad brokerages have made it so easy, by allowing it to be done online.

Intermittently it will be T.V., Words With Friends and playing with Deja. I also need to research information about group offerings at the Sheraton in Atlantic City where we're considering holding our next family reunion. I'll report what I find to one of our matriarchs and historians, who spearheaded the first reunion. I have a couple of other calls to make as well. Not looking to tire myself out today.


----------



## Sliverfox

We went in search of a yard sale at   heavy truck repair place.
GPS Gave us wrong directions.

Finally  found it.
I bought couple of  novels.
Hubby bought a lined sweat shirt  type  jacket ,, brand new  for $ 1!

Although the leaves are mostly gone  the oaks still have rustic  colored leaves.
The  2 lane  roads we  traveled were enjoyable,,noticed lot of fields were harvested of soybeans already.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My elevator is still broken .


in the UK this is something that happens with monotonous regularity in High Rise flats of 20 storeys or more..

Can you imagine being a senior and living on the 20th floor of a block of flats and not being able to get out?


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> My plans are to be moving to a 55+ community about an hour from here.
> May be as early as spring of 2023.
> Have been downsizing since spring of this year.


I know all about down sizing!!!  I've been procrastinating on that subject for a long, long time!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Long ago as a student, I used to work as a temporary postman at Christmas.  I think I was probably given the worst round with medium rise blocks of flats. Most times the lifts were out of action and often there were only one or two deliveries for the top floor.  I was a teenager then and pretty fit, but my knees wouldn't take it now.  

Aberdeen city has its share of high rise blocks, but generally it's normal housing once you're out of the inner city.   I don't know if there are any temporary posties any more.  The mail service is pretty poor at present.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Long ago as a student, I used to work as a temporary postman at Christmas.  I think I was probably given the worst round with medium rise blocks of flats. Most times the lifts were out of action and often there were only one or two deliveries for the top floor.  I was a teenager then and pretty fit, but my knees wouldn't take it now.
> 
> Aberdeen city has its share of high rise blocks, but generally it's normal housing once you're out of the inner city.   I don't know if there are any temporary posties any more.  The mail service is pretty poor at present.


NO high rises here.. but hundreds if not more in London of course.. but when I was a kid  ( 12) I had a milk round to do  which meant being dropped off by the Milkman with 3 or 4  crates of milk at the ground floor of each block of flats .. I'd press the button to go to the 20th floor, and block the lift door from closing by jamming the crates on it.. (fortunately there was another lift . and it was 5am, so very quiet )..  and dash around delivering to up to 6 flats on each floor, working my way down, and then onto the next block of flats  , and whenever the lifts were out of order.. my heart would sink, because it meant running up 20 floors with Hand held milk crates.. rather than the full size crates I took in the lift, and it would take forever to do it.. and I had to be back home for 7am and get ready for school..


----------



## HoneyNut

The hotel internet was out last night so I got very reminded of how OCD I am about my bedtime (need internet to read, play game, then listen to boring lecture to fall asleep to), and without my pre-bedtime routine my sleep was lousy (kept waking up all night long).  Consequently I decided to go nowhere today.  

I called the medical office that had incorrectly billed my mammogram etc and the previous times I called they blamed it on Medicare but this time as soon as a representative brought up my account she immediately asked me what my primary insurance is (is Medicare) and then said they would resubmit all the billings to Medicare.   So I don't know if third times the charm when calling them, or if maybe they've messed up a lot of other people and are now being more aware/responsive.  But, big relief to me, I just hope Medicare doesn't decline them all for being way beyond the time limit.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Wishing you VERY SPECIAL BIRTHDAY WISHES…….you are indeed a VERY SPECIAL PERSON.
> Keep ENJOYING your BIRTHDAY WEEK.
> Here’s more ice cream cake to get you through the rest of this week.View attachment 247036View attachment 247037View attachment 247038


Is it wrong if I lick my iPad screen?


----------



## Aneeda72

Pappy said:


> Just a short walk this morning. Have spent most of the day sitting under my carport reading. I’m waiting to have my golf delivered also. My repair guy picked it up for some repair work and it should be back today, along with a big fat bill. Yep, that’s where I am right now.View attachment 247085


I thought you said you were sitting under your carpet, reading.  I really need to pay more attention


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Just finishing up this one so I can do another...
> 
> View attachment 247074


So BEAUTIFUL…..AMAZING hands of a quilter.
I have not quilted for a very long time……your beautiful piece reminds me how much I enjoy quilting.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> in the UK this is something that happens with monotonous regularity in High Rise flats of 20 storeys or more..
> 
> Can you imagine being a senior and living on the 20th floor of a block of flats and not being able to get out?


Yes, I can imagine it-


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Is it wrong if I lick my iPad screen?


Not at all……go for it, I would do the same thing..


----------



## Aneeda72

The doctors appointment did not go well.  I am thinking about it.


----------



## MickaC

Knight said:


> Recovering from the weight gain from pigging out Wednesday night eating the lobster buffet at the Palms. This video explains better than I can


You had the nerve to post this……how cruel !!!!!!!!!……any leftovers you could send..


----------



## StarSong

Put off furniture shopping until tomorrow because my haircut appointment got moved up a couple of hours.  Did get grocery shopping done this morning though.  Crossing that one off the list.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I had my first "retirement" gaff...  All day I've been thinking it's Saturday and caught myself for pretty much everything except I started driving over to church for the Vigil Mass... got about 1/2 way there and did the head-smack.  Doofus, it's Friday!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Put off furniture shopping until tomorrow because my haircut appointment got moved up a couple of hours.  Did get grocery shopping done this morning though.  Crossing that one off the list.


What kind of furniture are you looking to get Star?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had my first "retirement" gaff...  All day I've been thinking it's Saturday and caught myself for pretty much everything except I started driving over to church for the Vigil Mass... got about 1/2 way there and did the head-smack.  Doofus, it's Friday!


When did you retire CS? Oh yeah...every day now becomes a weekend day. LOL    I don't remember if there was a post congratulating you soooo.......


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> What kind of furniture are you looking to get Star?


New sofa and a couple of rocker or glider type recliners that go nearly all the way flat.  Leather preferred, but we'll see what's available.  We looked during the pandemic but choices were slim and estimated delivery times were 6-8 months so we decided to live with what we had.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> The doctors appointment did not go well.  I am thinking about it.


Sorry to hear.….EXTRA BIG HUGS from me……do you have anymore ice cream cakes to help you through..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> When did you retire CS? Oh yeah...every day now becomes a weekend day. LOL    I don't remember if there was a post congratulating you soooo.......
> View attachment 247115


Thank you, Diva!   My last day of work was 10/9/22… I’ve been living the life of Riley ever since


----------



## NorthernLight

Survived the online banking and other online cr@p that went wrong. Anyway I'm still smiling .

Speaking of which, thank you all for posting funny pictures and saying funny things in various threads!


----------



## PamfromTx

@CinnamonSugar I did not know that you had retired!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Aneeda72  I'm sorry to read that your appointment didn't go well. I hope things will get better for you.
@NorthernLight Hoping the weekend will be better for you. How nice of you to thank us for our humorous posts. 
@CinnamonSugar You're welcome, of course. I'm so happy for you.
Best of blessings to each of you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> @CinnamonSugar I did not know that you had retired!!!


Well, I did =D  Lovin' every minute


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## jujube

After sleeping for ten hours straight last night after getting home from the airport, today I felt like I had consumed 10 cups of Espresso.  I'm not sure I even blinked my eyes all day.


----------



## -Oy-

We're back from our faily holiday in Abersoch, Wales. 8 of us had a fab time!

Off to the Cattery this morning to pick up our furball from her holiday accomodation. She'll meow all tyhje way home but soon settle back in.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A much-needed day off. We're going to Aldi at 9, then doing the week's Walmarting. After that DD and DGD are going to a "punk flea market" whatever that is. I might do some garden cleanup. Or take a nap.


----------



## charry

A Spa day today for my husband instead of tomorrow  so a busy day for me


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> New sofa and a couple of rocker or glider type recliners that go nearly all the way flat.  Leather preferred, but we'll see what's available.  We looked during the pandemic but choices were slim and estimated delivery times were 6-8 months so we decided to live with what we had.


While I like leather I find it problematic for furniture, wow, problematic I so seldom use “big” words. Surprised I can remember it, and how to spell it.  .  I am definitely on a roll.

I find leather either too hot so I sweat like a pig and my legs get stuck to it; or it’s too cold and I have to put a blanket on it to stay warm; or it too slippery, for a recliner, and I slip down in the seat.

Although last time I saw my mother she had a leather couch which was great to nap on, so comfortable.  I liked it so much that I asked her could I have it when she died.  (She was in one of her “I am dying tomorrow moods”. So ok, can I have your couch?   

My brother spoke up immediately “I bought her that couch”.  Hmm, guess that’s a no.


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aneeda72  I'm sorry to read that your appointment didn't go well. I hope things will get better for you.
> @NorthernLight Hoping the weekend will be better for you. How nice of you to thank us for our humorous posts.
> @CinnamonSugar You're welcome, of course. I'm so happy for you.
> Best of blessings to each of you.


Thanks.  @Happyflowerlady must have been mind reading with her remarks on my pacemaker thread.  I saw my doctors’ partner for some very disturbing restricting heart symptoms I have been having during the last week.  Hoping it was something other than my stupid bradycardia.

She refused to do an EKG.  She simply said get a new pacemaker or die.  (My heart had stopped 4 times, , in addition to other problems.  It’s called a pause, when you heart beats so slow, it quits beating.  ).  I am not happy.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am going into Columbia, 20 miles from here, to get the last Covid booster shot. It is a drive thru thing at Mu Health Center. Then back here to make hard boiled eggs, and change the cat littler. That's about it. Live life.


----------



## MickaC

Nothing earth crashing today…..doing the grocery thing, that will be crashing on the pocket book, but I don’t need much.
I gathered up 5 big bags of leaves yesterday in my back yard……remember……I paid someone last week to clean up .
I’ll put them out at the back lane so they can get picked up…..still maybe a bag or two to fill back there still…….remember…..I have no trees back there.
Supposed to be double digit temps again today, so that will be nice to be out in.


----------



## Pepper

I'll check a bit later to see if my elevator is working.  Real cool here now, only 43F.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and warm here.. 68 Deg F...


Got the house cleaned.. then Factory Reset my old Iphone X, clearing everything off it.. so I can give it a new home.. I;m chuffed I did it because I'm not techi minded  at all... 

DD rang..she has serious painful arthritis in her right hand caused by her fingers having to be reattached after a fall over a cliff a few years ago ... and she had gone into the drawer in the kitchen and her most bouncy dog.. jumped up and slammed the door shut on her fingers.. she was on the point of throwing up with the pain...


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby has gone  wild turkey hunting  this morning.

I should   get to dusting , cleaning as our  youngest son will come  for a day or so to turkey hunting with his  father.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Sunny and warm here.. 68 Deg F...
> 
> 
> Got the house cleaned.. then Factory Reset my old Iphone X, clearing everything off it.. so I can give it a new home.. I;m chuffed I did it because I'm not techi minded  at all...
> 
> DD rang..she has serious painful arthritis in her right hand caused by her fingers having to be reattached after a fall over a cliff a few years ago ... and she had gone into the drawer in the kitchen and her most bouncy dog.. jumped up and slammed the door shut on her fingers.. she was on the point of throwing up with the pain...


Gosh, how that much pain didn’t last long


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> While I like leather I find it problematic for furniture, wow, problematic I so seldom use “big” words. Surprised I can remember it, and how to spell it.  .  I am definitely on a roll.
> 
> I find leather either too hot so I sweat like a pig and my legs get stuck to it; or it’s too cold and I have to put a blanket on it to stay warm; or it too slippery, for a recliner, and I slip down in the seat.
> 
> Although last time I saw my mother she had a leather couch which was great to nap on, so comfortable.  I liked it so much that I asked her could I have it when she died.  (She was in one of her “I am dying tomorrow moods”. So ok, can I have your couch?
> 
> My brother spoke up immediately “I bought her that couch”.  Hmm, guess that’s a no.


We like leather furniture - have had it in years past and currently have a leather sofa in our living room.  (Right now we're shopping for family room furniture.)  

There's an enormous comfort and durability difference between expensive, buttery leather furniture and inexpensive, stiff leather furniture. No surprise there. The difference between a good leather jacket and a far cheaper one is also dramatic. 

DH & I are also considering fabric furniture and will keep an open mind.


----------



## J-Kat

Rained all day yesterday and this Saturday morning is overcast and dark but expected to clear out later.  Thinking about doing some baking later and a few household chores or, more likely, just a lazy afternoon of streaming TV.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> We like leather furniture - have had it in years past and currently have a leather sofa in our living room.  (Right now we're shopping for family room furniture.)
> 
> There's an enormous comfort and durability difference between expensive, buttery leather furniture and inexpensive, stiff leather furniture. No surprise there. The difference between a good leather jacket and a far cheaper one is also dramatic.
> 
> DH & I are also considering fabric furniture and will keep an open mind.


completely agree.. I have buttery leather sofas... and in Spain we made the mistake of buying not such good quality leather , our bare legs would stick to them in summer, and they'd be freezing in winter..  and within 3 years they'd cracked and started to split,...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> completely agree.. I have buttery leather sofas... and in Spain we made the mistake of buying not such good quality leather , our bare legs would stick to them in summer, and they'd be freezing in winter..  and within 3 years they'd cracked and started to split,...


Exactly.


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> We like leather furniture - have had it in years past and currently have a leather sofa in our living room.  (Right now we're shopping for family room furniture.)
> 
> There's an enormous comfort and durability difference between expensive, buttery leather furniture and inexpensive, stiff leather furniture. No surprise there. The difference between a good leather jacket and a far cheaper one is also dramatic.
> 
> DH & I are also considering fabric furniture and will keep an open mind.


I had a leather loveseat that I got for free. Loved it. One doesn't stick to leather if one wears clothes....


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I had a leather loveseat that I got for free. Loved it. One doesn't stick to leather if one wears clothes....


if one has shorts or a dress on, and  therefore bare legs.. one can stick to cheap leather very easily...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> if one has shorts or a dress on, and  therefore bare legs.. one can stick to cheap leather very easily...


Ditto bare arms.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Ditto bare arms.


..and it's very painful trying to lift bare legs when they're stuck to the sofa...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ..and it's very painful trying to lift bare legs when they're stuck to the sofa...


I'd lol but what you're saying is true.  It's uncomfortable and your legs feel sticky afterwards.


----------



## Georgiagranny

As soon as it was light outside I finished the housekeeping chores in the garden. DD and I were out the door before 8:30. Aldi doesn't open until 9  so we went Walmarting first. Home before 11.

I looked for a turkey breast for our Thanksgiving dinner. Um. Only whole turkeys 20-25 lbs. Guess I'Il look after work tomorrow and pay more at Kroger to be sure we'll have one. Avian flu plus drought = fewer turkeys available this year. Fiddlesticks. While I'm at it, it might be a good idea to buy the rest of the stuff, too. We did find cranberries at Aldi so I might get motivated to make the brandied cranberries this afternoon.

It's 63 here, overcast and with a north wind. Feels darned cold to me.


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> I'd lol but what you're saying is true.  It's uncomfortable and your legs feel sticky afterwards.


Take a tip from the nudists and bring a towel to sit on.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Take a tip from the nudists and bring a towel to sit on.


..so you have to carry a towel everyhwre with you when you're wearing a dress or shorts.. just in case you have to sit on cheap leather.. surely the minority who buy cheap leather would be better off buying decent leather in the first place ...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ..and it's very painful trying to lift bare legs when they're stuck to the sofa...


Fun wording there, Holly.  
All true enough, but did you mean that you have to pick the sofa up at the same time, in that situation?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Fun wording there, Holly.
> All true enough, but did you mean that you have to pick the sofa up at the same time, in that situation?


well honestly sometimes your skin is glued to the sofa, and it would be a lot less painful to pick the sofa up, than prise the tender skin off the plastic/leather


----------



## win231

Waiting for the construction crew to arrive.
I'm having a bathroom remodeled & after removing the tub, the contractor found wood under it that needed to be replaced - after 66 years.
And whoever built the house put the electrical panel in the wall, behind the shower, so electricians have to move it.


----------



## win231

RadishRose said:


> My goodness you are resourceful! I'm not even gonna ask what a plasma cutter is!


It's an important part of our bloodstream.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I finally got warm.

The brandied cranberries are in the oven as we speak.

I'm making a list of the groceries needed for Thanksgiving dinner and to make honest-to-goodness fruitcake. Not the dry, brick-like fruitcake of jokes, but a moist and tasty fruitcake almost like my gramma used to make except that my recipe calls for mincemeat. And the little candied fruit that I use is gonna get soaked in rum...ditto the fruitcake when it's done and before it's stored.

Now I'm gonna venture into DD's laundry room to fetch my clothes from the dryer and fold them. And then...and then...I'm gonna actually put them away! All in the same day they got washed and dried!


----------



## win231

The bathroom remodel is a bigger job than I thought it would be.
There are 3 types of specialists here - plumbers to re-route pipes, electrical - to relocate panels & breakers & rewire & carpentry to replace wood framing.  And it's really noisy; I'm grateful that I'm half deaf.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:45am it was a tad nippy,35 but no wind as I went to local convient store to buy local paper&Sat Wall St. Journal. When I came back watered a couple plants/ flowers in our community garden
 After breakfast, posting here I walked over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks away} with a couple articles for them
As I knocked on their front door, walked in, my 'buddy boy' Tage{pharoh hound} barked recognized my voice,  was so happy to see me, wagging his tail.When I sat on the bench in the living room,he dropped one of his toys on my lap,wanted to play I had a nice visit with M&D,left 45 min later walked home
 Its been a beautiful day,walked around apt complex, then sat in the garden with couple other residents, for about an hr,too nice to be inside
Tonight,I'll channel surf for a college football game to watch


----------



## jujube

Air Force Thunderbirds roaring low over the house all day (air show three miles away).  I LOVE the sound and love standing out in the yard watching them, but it sounds like they're going to take off the roof.  All of the dogs in the neighborhood are traumatized.


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> well honestly sometimes your skin is glued to the sofa, and it would be a lot less painful to pick the sofa up, than prise the tender skin off the plastic/leather


Remember plastic seats in the cars in the 50's and 60's.....cars with no air conditioning in the summer?  You'd get in, immediately get glued to the hot plastic and then sit there for the rest of the ride stewing in your sweat.  And heaven help you if you sat on a broiling-hot metal seat belt buckle that had been sitting in the sun.  I had a scar on the back of my leg for years from THAT experience.


----------



## win231

jujube said:


> Remember plastic seats in the cars in the 50's and 60's.....cars with no air conditioning in the summer?  You'd get in, immediately get glued to the hot plastic and then sit there for the rest of the ride stewing in your sweat.  And heaven help you if you sat on a broiling-hot metal seat belt buckle that had been sitting in the sun.  I had a scar on the back of my leg for years from THAT experience.


Yes, quite a contrast to today's cars.
My Honda not only has seat heaters, but also seat coolers - front and back seats.
Nothing worse than a seat that's too hot or too cold.  My seat or the car seat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Spent time with daughter and grandgirls today....  Went shopping with them, which is always a trip, haha  Daughter headed to one end of the store while I helped my older granddaughter in the girls' clothing department.  A cell phone comes in handy when you lose each other in the huge store.  =P

Now home with a new three-wick "Mulled Cider" candle on the coffee table while I watch another episode of "Motive" on Amazon.  It only went four seasons, I'm really going to miss this show when I complete it.  

Gloomy all day today; if the weather keeps being chilly like this I'll get out the watch cap knit pattern/yarn I bought in June in Colorado and get that started.  I like knitting but short projects are all I can manage.  I have knitted sweaters/ larger items but find my enthusiasm flagging about 2/3 of the way through   So short and sweet is best =)


----------



## Pinky

Waiting for dinner, salivating due to the lovely smell of lasagna baking in the oven. Daughter is here to celebrate her Dad's birthday. The "Best Lasagna In The World" was his request this year. Every year, she
cooks him whatever he wants. Other years, it has been ribs, roast beef, beef stew .. he's making sure he
gets payback from sending her to the Cordon Bleu course


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Gosh, how that much pain didn’t last long


I mean to say hope the pain didn’t last


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Ditto bare arms.


Cheap leather?  You don’t stick to expensive leather?


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> I finally got warm.
> 
> The brandied cranberries are in the oven as we speak.
> 
> I'm making a list of the groceries needed for Thanksgiving dinner and to make honest-to-goodness fruitcake. Not the dry, brick-like fruitcake of jokes, but a moist and tasty fruitcake almost like my gramma used to make except that my recipe calls for mincemeat. And the little candied fruit that I use is gonna get soaked in rum...ditto the fruitcake when it's done and before it's stored.
> 
> Now I'm gonna venture into DD's laundry room to fetch my clothes from the dryer and fold them. And then...and then...I'm gonna actually put them away! All in the same day they got washed and dried!


I LOVE fruitcake, love it.  Are you mailing mine to me?


----------



## RadishRose

Took Doggy for a longer walk than usual through the woods. Foliage is just past peak....soon the leaves will all be gone. Washed a few dishes and cleaned the counters, then vac'd.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I mean to say hope the pain didn’t last


yes I realised what you meant... thanks muchly..


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Cheap leather?  You don’t stick to expensive leather?


I've never stuck to my sofa here at the house which unlike the ones we had in Spain are top grade leather..


----------



## CarolfromTX

Went to the nail salon with my daughter. We also did lunch, and went shopping. I’m pooped!


----------



## NorthernLight

Photographed a few Halloween decorated houses to show my Guatemalan language partner. Even if he doesn't care about the decos, he'll find the houses, lots, and trees interesting. And the snow....

Met my local language partner at A&W. Such a nice, intelligent person. Ever since I've been "not looking," my life seems to be full of very cool men! 

Got 6 large cooked burger patties to bring home. No cooking for 2 days.

Drinking my 6th coffee of the day, so will be up most of the night.


----------



## squatting dog

Today was garden day. Winter tomato plants are starting to grow. Planted some strawberry plants. harvested most of my lettuce, but, still have a couple left. Rosella bushes started to flower so now we'll be able to harvest some bulbs, looking forward to making some jam and tea out of them.Been told they're good for you.  
https://cronigsmarket.com/healing-powers-of-hibiscus/


----------



## Sliverfox

Made my youngest son's favorite cookies, brown sugar cookie,  filled with buttercream icing.
Made some deviled eggs ,, think  those will be gone before he gets here!


----------



## Jules

Selling bits and pieces stored downstairs.  Corresponding with buyers takes time.  Not making much money, I’m not doing it to get rich.  I’m approaching this clean up as precursor to whenever we have to downsize.  It probably won’t be for a few more years.  Might as work on it now.  If someone changes her mind, it sure would be nice to have a reply.  I was going to list some items for free and saw a request for things like that.  Never heard back from her.  Tomorrow I’ll list it, though it would have been nice to know if she wasn’t interested because someone else might have been.  Most action is on a Saturday.  

Did a major grocery shop and two walks.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off to work this cold and damp morning. When it's a rainy day I don't mind being inside and working.


----------



## -Oy-

This morning we are taking Likkle Grandson to a farm to choose and pick his Halloween Pumpkin


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Newport v Aberavon


----------



## Capt Lightning

After some overnight rain,  it's a lovely Autumn day with a southerly wind.  Great for drying the washing.   In the past, and probably still in some places,  it wasn't the done thing to hang out washing on Sunday.  I've never worried about such trivial matters.

Maybe go for a walk later.  I'm cooking a leg of lamb for dinner.  Not sure what veges we have to go with it, but  I'll see what the garden has to offer.


----------



## Pinky

Daughter's special lasagna for her Dad's birthday yesterday, turned out delicious! That, and chocolate
birthday cake is the reason why I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. with acid reflux. Ugh, growing old isn't
for sissies. I find that if I indulge even just a little, I pay for it.

Nothing on the agenda for today .. just laundry. Have a good day everyone


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Daughter's special lasagna for her Dad's birthday yesterday, turned out delicious! That, and chocolate
> birthday cake is the reason why I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. with acid reflux. Ugh, growing old isn't
> for sissies. I find that if I indulge even just a little, I pay for it.
> 
> Nothing on the agenda for today .. just laundry. Have a good day everyone


I feel for you Pinks, because that combination of lasagne and chocolate would have had the exact same effect on me.. horrible...  today you'll have to eat really bland food to help ease your gut...


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> After some overnight rain,  it's a lovely Autumn day with a southerly wind.  Great for drying the washing.   In the past, and probably still in some places,  it wasn't the done thing to hang out washing on Sunday.  I've never worried about such trivial matters.
> 
> Maybe go for a walk later.  I'm cooking a leg of lamb for dinner.  Not sure what veges we have to go with it, but  I'll see what the garden has to offer.


I;d forgotten totally about not hanging washing out on a Sunday, until you said... I remember it being that way when I was a kid..


----------



## hollydolly

This morning, all the clocks have gone back an hour.. and mine change automatically apart from One in the kitchen.. so I'll have to get a ladder and get up and change that..

It's absolutely piddlin' down.. very wet indeed.. and I'm happy about that because I like to get cosy indoors when it's a rainy Sunday.. , thank goodness I mowed the lawns the other day...


----------



## AprilSun

Today, I'm watching the squirrels eat in my yard. I think they are taking turns with the groundhog because Friday, it was the squirrels, yesterday the groundhog and today the squirrels. So apparently they are sharing.


----------



## katlupe

Today, I am going to do some laundry, clean the NuWave oven and exterior of the stove (since I don't cook with it, only on it and use the oven as a cupboard for pots and pans) and the hood too. Then making a corned beef in the Instant Pot. Other than that, probably writing some on my story or the blog. Not sure at this point.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Selling bits and pieces stored downstairs.  Corresponding with buyers takes time.  Not making much money, I’m not doing it to get rich.  I’m approaching this clean up as precursor to whenever we have to downsize.  It probably won’t be for a few more years.  Might as work on it now.  If someone changes her mind, it sure would be nice to have a reply.  I was going to list some items for free and saw a request for things like that.  Never heard back from her.  Tomorrow I’ll list it, though it would have been nice to know if she wasn’t interested because someone else might have been.  Most action is on a Saturday.
> 
> Did a major grocery shop and two walks.


Good for you, Jules.
You’re right, corresponding with buyers does take a lot of time.
I’ve only had a couple people change their minds about items, wasn’t big issues, always kept other buyers requests to contact, if a buyer failed…..and there were some that wanted to wheel and deal, discount the price.


----------



## charry

had a video message from both stepsons , with baby addy in the background dancing 
im now sitting with the sunshine on me...its lovely....while hubby naps


----------



## Pepper

Going to son's apartment.  They are having a Grandparents Day so we can see our grandson in his Godzilla costume (plus his dad as Spiderman and his mom as a Butterfly BUT grandson insists his mommy NOT a butterfly but Mothra, an enemy of Godzilla.)  I am a witch, but not wearing a costume. A witch au naturel.  Allergic to brooms, reminds me of housecleaning!

Great day expected EXCEPT I'm using AccessARide, twice, not once, this week.  Help me Rhonda.


----------



## Right Now

I'm going to do nothing today.  Translated to mean.....get a jump on tomorrow, do a load of wash, cook a meal to freeze leftovers for another day, run a vacumn....
You understand, then.   Do nothing today.   
PS-  I'll be back to let you all know how that worked out for me.


----------



## Jules

Capt Lightning said:


> it wasn't the done thing to hang out washing on Sunday





hollydolly said:


> I;d forgotten totally about not hanging washing out on a Sunday, until you said... I remember it being that way when I was a kid..


Part of religion - no working on Sundays.  If you hung your laundry out, the neighbours would know you’d been working.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Raking and bagging leaves.....!  Then practice my new hobby, learning to play a Classical Guitar!


----------



## StarSong

Didn't find a sofa and recliner set to suit us yesterday so we'll press on.  This may take a while...


----------



## Aneeda72

Took Joey to lunch as usual and oldest son met us there.  After lunch oldest says he is going to the movie.  Have not been to a movie in three years .  So we decided to go.  It was Black Adam.  Like most everyone, we love the rock.

But the movie was not great.  Critics gave the move low scores, but audiences have given it high scores cause, I suppose, it the rock.  It was 10 dollars a person to get in, it wasn’t worth 40 bucks, imo.  But, you know, an afternoon with your sons, priceless .

As a funny side note, my oldest sons SO is Chinese.  She calls ”the rock” the stone, cause she can’t remember name-the rock.  

Then Joey hits us me up for bath wash, Halloween candy for the party at work, and his Sunday donuts.  That Plus the lunch, plus the movie, plus his treats at the movie.  Was a very expensive afternoon.  But, you know, priceless, absolutely priceless.


----------



## Chet

Mowed the lawn. It hadn't been done in 2 weeks. Grass grows slower this time of year. Maybe one more cut and that's it for 2022 and then it's time to check out the snow thrower.


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda72 ..what's Bath wash ?


----------



## timoc

I mentioned sarsaparilla to a lovely lady from over the road, and she surprised me by bringing me two big bottles.... I'm swigging a glass of it now.... luvlee it is too.


----------



## Marie5656

*Worked through Excedrin Headache #56 and did two loads of laundry. Not up to putting it away tonight...tomorow's task*


----------



## David777

As a single senior with everyday I wake up Saturday, today my 74th birthday famously on the day before Halloween has been especially pleasant thank you. Late Saturday I finished a month plus extensive project on my website and then uploaded a bunch of new html and jpg files. So went to sleep knowing a long complex project was now complete.  Given my computer background, a huge amount of manually maintained image information file data in fancy Excel format files without using a database or app.  Lots of Command prompt unix ported commands in batch files.







Today after the pm 49ers game, much enjoyed in breezless 70F degree sun, a late afternoon neighborhood walk with fun conversations and interactions with others including kids in Halloween customs, stopping at Trader Joe's and buying a 99 cent dark chocolate peanut butter cup 8 cups, total.   Ate that in agony walking the next half mile.

http://www.candyblog.net/blog/item/trader_joes_dark_peanut_butter_cups

_...these little 3.5 ounce bags of the peanut butter cups have been priced at 99 cents and featured in barrels by the registers in all the Trader Joe’s I’ve been in. It’s hard to resist the sub-buck price for something that’s such a good value. About _*half the price *_of a Reese’s Peanut Butter Cup per ounce...
Inside the simple packet are eight miniature sized dark chocolate peanut butter cups in foil. Each weighs about 12 grams (.42 ounces) and has 60 calories._

Now long since back at home 9:30pm after stuffing myself with a sequence of more enjoyable eats, as one that rarely allows myself for health limitations is tonight going to cut off some aged Gouda cheese and grab the bottle of high sweetness menage a trois Dolce wine I bought for $8earlier this weak at Walmart.


----------



## Jules

Happy Birthday @David777    Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Blessed

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## dobielvr

Happy Birthday!
Sounds like you had a super day..  

I've had those same peanut butter cups from TJs.  yum


----------



## Georgiagranny

Happy Birthday, @David777 

Newbie may start today. Or not. Cynical and jaded me doesn't believe it.

It's raining but supposed to stop early this afternoon. I hope so because there are lots of small people who are all excited about costumes and trick or treating tonight.

Since I have blue hair and have to wear Kroger blue shirt and apron to work, I'm going to be a Smurf today. Can't ride my broom to work because there's no enclosed cab...


----------



## Paco Dennis

It is rainy today but only 4% this evening. A good night to do the spooky!


----------



## squatting dog

Heading out today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & son have left to go turkey hunting.

Things  didn't start well  with hubby.
He dropped his coffee creamer on the kitchen floor.

Then before he left  could not find  his wallet in all it normal places.We  were looking al over.
About  ready to give it up as  lost,,, when son moved   something on hubby's desk..

The lost  was found,,  off the guys went.

Looks like a day of baking while they are gone.
A Dutch Crumb apple  was requested by son.
From way the cookies I made for are disappearing,,looks like another batch needs made.

Son will take some  with him  for   my granddaughter.

Planning on beef stew for when ever  they come in.


----------



## MickaC

@David777  HAPPY belated day to you. Sounds like you had a great day……hope many more for you to come.


----------



## MickaC

Need to pick up refills on some meds.
Going to move the iron fencing I sold yesterday closer to the back gate.
Going to be another nice day out……will find something to do outside.


----------



## katlupe

I already had my breakfast and now cleaning Rabbit's cage. I didn't do it yesterday because I wore myself out doing laundry. Then planning on regular household chores. Not going to overdo it though. Many breaks. Sun is out so maybe I will take a walk too.


----------



## Pepper

Laundry Ugh.  But Tonight, tonight I will eat CANDY!  No holding back.  No restraints.  An orgy of chocolate.  One Night Only!


----------



## hollydolly

It's 1.20pm 62 deg f... relatively sunny  .. still warm enough for me to have all my windows open every day... The leaves on the big tree outside of my office room window is starting to thin out, I reckon another day or 2 of big winds will see it off for the rest of the year..

Will be a very busy area this evening with all the trick or treaters... now the clocks have gone back it sunset is at 4.30pm so they'll start soon after that

Just vacc'd throughout the house.. stairs and everywhere..  for a thorough clean.. I only do it every other week because it causes me back pain, the Miele is very heavy.. so in between times I use the smaller cordless hand held..

Since hubs has been gone.. and now our Energy prices have gone sky high, I only do laundry when the washing machine is full.. the drawback to that is that it means 2 loads in the dryer instead of One..


Happy belated Birthday.. @David777 ...pleased to hear you had a good day...


----------



## Pepper

*HAPPY *belated* BIRTHDAY*
*@David777 *
*MANY MORE!*​


----------



## Right Now

@David777 , it's never too late to wish you a happy birthday!  So.....


----------



## Geezer Garage

Happy Birthday David. Sounds like you had a great day. I think I will be going up North to visit my friend who is recovering from heart surgery later today. Everything went well, and he's making a speedy recovery. Picking up fresh eggs, latter this morning, and dropping off my, and my wife's ballots in town.


----------



## Pinky

Many Happy Returns of the day, @David777


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> @Aneeda72 ..what's Bath wash ?


@hollydolly 

Hols, I think Aneeda is referring to liquid bath & body wash.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, I think Aneeda is referring to liquid bath & body wash.


thanks Pinks..I was scratching my head wondering...


----------



## Bella

@David777, Happy Belated Birthday! I'm glad you had a fun day and spoiled yourself. Here's a giant peanut butter cup for you!


----------



## Georgiagranny

*Effective immediately Kroger has a hiring freeze.* At first I thought it was a joke...like April Fool's Day or something. Nope. Hiring freeze. For pity's sake! The newbie was officially on the payroll since last week. Now she isn't, even though she has completed all the on-line training and completed all the paperwork.

I want to cry. The biggest reason why I haven't quit is because I just can't do that to my "Sir" (supervisor). He has kidney disease, fatty liver disease, HBP, chronic pancreatitis, and heaven knows what all else. Yesterday was his Sunday off. He spent it in the ER.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> *Effective immediately Kroger has a hiring freeze.* At first I thought it was a joke...like April Fool's Day or something. Nope. Hiring freeze. For pity's sake! The newbie was officially on the payroll since last week. Now she isn't, even though she has completed all the on-line training and completed all the paperwork.
> 
> I want to cry. The biggest reason why I haven't quit is because I just can't do that to my "Sir" (supervisor). He has kidney disease, fatty liver disease, HBP, chronic pancreatitis, and heaven knows what all else. *Yesterday was his Sunday off. He spent it in the ER.*


...and so will you be if you carry on like this... ...I feel for your supervisor but this is NOT your responsibility..


----------



## Alligatorob

David777 said:


> today my 74th birthday


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## NorthernLight

As little as possible. Monday is my "day off." I get tired of cleaning and doing other things for no one.

Maybe I'll look for more trivia questions for the game I host. 

Maybe I'll look for an expats/travel forum, or other info on how to travel to (or live in) sunny climes. **Cheaply.** I'm grateful for my current living situation, but I'm so bored and lonely I might as well be dead already.


----------



## Alligatorob

Today is my 4 week anniversary since knee surgery.  Went to physical therapy this morning and they did a 4 week eval.  My knee range of motion is good, both knees 0 degrees in extension, at goal.  Both knees 130 degrees in flexion (bending), the goal is 120 in 6 weeks, so I am ahead.  This is not done without pain, of course, but the pain is slowly getting better.  Therapist said its time to move from stretches to strengthening, not all at once, but my exercises will be changing.  A good thing I think.

I am getting more normalcy back.  I can now walk without a cane, even up and downstairs.  Not the most graceful walk, but its walking.  I am increasing what I do at the gym, started back to upper body things, seated, after 1 week.  And restarted Tabata (https://www.active.com/fitness/articles/what-is-tabata-training) classes after 3 weeks.  The Tabata I do is much modified to accommodate my knees, but I keep moving.  On Friday I got the go ahead from the physical therapist to restart leg lifting and exercises, so I have but am beginning at really light weight.

Still have a lot of limitations, can't stand up from a chair without using my arms, but I think I will soon.  And I only walk on relatively smooth surfaces but have done some up and down hill.  Started chopping wood last week, but not a lot.  I had a good supply chopped and ready before surgery.  Mowed the lawn Sunday, on the riding lawnmower.  Still not brave enough to try the push mower.  This will be the last mowing of the year.

Pain is still there, but not so bad as it was, I am told it will be until at least 8 weeks.  Lots of stiffness still, and I am not as sure footed as I'd like.

A long slow process, but its happening.  Can't say my knees work better than before, yet.  But I know that day is coming.


----------



## Alligatorob

NorthernLight said:


> Maybe I'll look for an expats/travel forum, or other info on how to travel to (or live in) sunny climes. **Cheaply.** I'm grateful for my current living situation, but I'm so bored and lonely I might as well be dead already.


Nah, you're far from dead yet!  Look to Latin America, warm and cheap.  Just takes a bit of research to find safe places, but things are not as bad as the press would lead you to believe.  It would be a good adventure!


----------



## Sliverfox

Beef stew  simmering, apple pie is cooling.

Debaiting on should I bake more cookies  for son or    send him off tomorrow with whatever he doesn't eat today?


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> I'm grateful for my current living situation, but I'm so bored and lonely I might as well be dead already.


I hear you. Really. I hear you.


----------



## NorthernLight

Alligatorob said:


> Nah, you're far from dead yet!  Look to Latin America, warm and cheap.  Just takes a bit of research to find safe places, but things are not as bad as the press would lead you to believe.  It would be a good adventure!


Thank you, Rob. Yes, I am thinking Latin America. "Cheap" is a relative term. If I live outside the country, I'll lose part of my pension.

I'm kind of waiting for some kind of tipping point. Like if my rent goes way up, or my car wears out, or something....

I love @David777  's idea (expressed in another thread) of going away to die in a beautiful place, when the time comes.


----------



## Murrmurr

@Alligatorob - That's awesome!

Well, tonight is for trick-or-treaters, but we're not allowed to hand out goodies here. Management assigns someone to sit in front of each building and hand out "safe" stuff like giant pencil erasers and crap. They don't even do fruit. It's stupid. And you don't get to see the kids because they're not allowed to even enter the foyer. Usually no more than 5 of them make the rounds here anyway. It's just so stupid.

So, we're gonna go over to my son's house and hand out treats while he and his wife take their two younguns around. I like seeing the costumes and the smiling faces and the vigilant parents. It's fun. Last year I let one trick-or-treater come in and check out my son's toy collection; the Star Wars section, bc he was dressed like a Jedi. I think the kid about peed himself, he was so awed.

Anyhow, that's the plan for tonight. Happy Halloween, y'all!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> @Aneeda72 ..what's Bath wash ?


It’s liquid soap in a dispenser, it has several names but that’s what he calls it.  Joey baths a lot, I suppose that’s better than a lot people in this population who don’t


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & son have left to go turkey hunting.
> 
> Things  didn't start well  with hubby.
> He dropped his coffee creamer on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Then before he left  could not find  his wallet in all it normal places.We  were looking al over.
> About  ready to give it up as  lost,,, when son moved   something on hubby's desk..
> 
> The lost  was found,,  off the guys went.
> 
> Looks like a day of baking while they are gone.
> A Dutch Crumb apple  was requested by son.
> From way the cookies I made for are disappearing,,looks like another batch needs made.
> 
> Son will take some  with him  for   my granddaughter.
> 
> Planning on beef stew for when ever  they come in.


So do you skin the turkey or pluck it?  Or, , throw it away and buy one at the store?


----------



## Bella

NorthernLight said:


> As little as possible. Monday is my "day off." I get tired of cleaning and doing other things for no one.
> 
> Maybe I'll look for more trivia questions for the game I host.
> 
> *Maybe I'll look for an expats/travel forum, or other info on how to travel to (or live in) sunny climes. **Cheaply.** *I'm grateful for my current living situation, but I'm so bored and lonely I might as well be dead already.


@NorthernLight, have you checked out Ecuador? I've read it's low cost living, relatively safe, seniors get a lot of discounts, and it's a haven for expats. You speak Spanish, so that's a huge plus. Just a thought. 

https://money.usnews.com/money/retirement/baby-boomers/articles/how-to-retire-in-ecuador

https://internationalliving.com/countries/ecuador/retire/


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Alligatorob Way to go! Can't believe it's already been four weeks. Boston Marathon next spring?


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> @Alligatorob - That's awesome!
> 
> Well, tonight is for trick-or-treaters, but we're not allowed to hand out goodies here. Management assigns someone to sit in front of each building and hand out "safe" stuff like giant pencil erasers and crap. They don't even do fruit. It's stupid. And you don't get to see the kids because they're not allowed to even enter the foyer. Usually no more than 5 of them make the rounds here anyway. It's just so stupid.
> 
> So, we're gonna go over to my son's house and hand out treats while he and his wife take their two younguns around. I like seeing the costumes and the smiling faces and the vigilant parents. It's fun. Last year I let one trick-or-treater come in and check out my son's toy collection; the Star Wars section, bc he was dressed like a Jedi. I think the kid about peed himself, he was so awed.
> 
> Anyhow, that's the plan for tonight. Happy Halloween, y'all!


Not stupid.  Candy is often “messed with“ by crazy people.  I remember going through my children’s candy very carefully and pulling out anything that looked strange-funny-all my favorite candies had to be removed.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> ...and so will you be if you carry on like this... ...I feel for your supervisor but this is NOT your responsibility..


Exactly @Georgiagranny !   Let management figure it out !  Just sayin’


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, I think Aneeda is referring to liquid bath & body wash.


Yup


----------



## Aneeda72

Fracture my toe, the one next to my big toe.  . It’s black and blue all the way around, I ran into the air intake in the hall way.  Almost fell and broke my neck as well.  . Going to Costco to return the long coat I bought, it’s too heavy.  Hopefully getting a shorter lighter weight coat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Waited

for my doctor’s appt 

for social security to answer the phone (hung up after 30 minutes)

Now in the drive-thru line at the pharmacy.   Is one of Murphy’s laws that if there is only one car ahead of you when you pull into the drive thru, it will take just as long as if there were 5 cars?!

I think I’ll go take a nap


----------



## NorthernLight

Bella said:


> @NorthernLight, have you checked out Ecuador? I've read it's low cost living, relatively safe, seniors get a lot of discounts, and it's a haven for expats. You speak Spanish, so that's a huge plus. Just a thought.
> 
> https://money.usnews.com/money/retirement/baby-boomers/articles/how-to-retire-in-ecuador
> 
> https://internationalliving.com/countries/ecuador/retire/


Thank you, Bella. Ecuador is one of the countries I considered 2.5 years ago. I finally decided on Paraguay, but my flight was canceled by Covid. Of course, the situation in every country has changed, so I have to do new research.

Apparently the income requirement for Ecuador has tripled since the US News article was published. I'd be living on about $600 US per month, which would be tight anywhere. 

Thanks so much for getting me started on a new round of investigation!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Let management figure out what? I don't give a rat's rear what management figures out. What upsets me and my Sir is that we are desperate for help. Yesterday at 6 am I _*asked *_for help. When none was forthcoming by 7 I _*told*_ them I _*had*_ to have help. At 11:45 the response was "Oh, sorry. I couldn't find anybody to help." I only work until 12.

This morning I was "spoken to" about not having the shelves and tables well stocked. You know, well stocked. By the person they didn't see fit to assign to the bakery for the morning.

Tomorrow's a day off and a day to cool off. 

@Aneeda72 I've broken toes more times than I can remember. A tight shoe...or several pairs of socks to make a regular shoe tight and keep your toes from moving around. I have a mental picture of a plaster cast on toes   And...ouch!


----------



## Bella

NorthernLight said:


> *Thank you, Bella. Ecuador is one of the countries I considered 2.5 years ago. I finally decided on Paraguay, but my flight was canceled by Covid. Of course, the situation in every country has changed, so I have to do new research.
> 
> Apparently the income requirement for Ecuador has tripled since the US News article was published. I'd be living on about $600 US per month, which would be tight anywhere.
> 
> Thanks so much for getting me started on a new round of investigation!*


You're welcome.  It was just a thought. I've looked around myself but would have hard time because hablo muy poco español. I didn't realize the income requirement had shot up in Ecuador.  Good luck with the search. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Pepper

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is one of Murphy’s laws that if there is only one car ahead of you when you pull into the drive thru, it will take just as long as if there were 5 cars?!


Yes, that is one of Murphy's laws. The same law applies during check-out at the supermarket.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's pitch dark, and it's lashing of rain, but the trick  or treaters are out all over the road with their parents.. I've had 6 doorbell rings since 6pm... it's 6.41pm now ... their little costumes can't be seen because they've got their coats on keeping them dry from the rain..


----------



## Pepper

About half way done for 2 loads laundry.  The laundry room was empty, just like I like it!


----------



## Alligatorob

Georgiagranny said:


> Boston Marathon next spring?


Not likely.  The doctor told me I could hike or walk all I wanted, but did not suggest running on the new knees.  Good news for me, I had no intention, LOL!


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> *Let management figure out what? I don't give a rat's rear what management figures out. *What upsets me and my Sir is that we are desperate for help. *Yesterday at 6 am I asked for help. When none was forthcoming by 7 I told them I had to have help. At 11:45 the response was "Oh, sorry. I couldn't find anybody to help." I only work until 12.
> 
> This morning I was "spoken to" about not having the shelves and tables well stocked. You know, well stocked. By the person they didn't see fit to assign to the bakery for the morning.     *



My husband would say, "If you want something done, give it to the guy who's already overburdened. He'll get it done. " My husband was the guy they heaped it on. 

Gee, ya know, I think it's about time that you called in sick! I mean it. Yes, let management figure out how to handle it all in your absence. I understand how you feel about your "Sir" and want to help him. But that isn't going to get you the help you need. If you keep coming to the rescue all the time, management will never sort it out to hire _anyone_. Why should they? They already know they don't need to. They have_ YOU! _

Some drastic action is called for, and that means you need to take a powder for about a week in order for management to wake up and not smell the croissants that aren't baking. Maybe _management needs to pitch in_ when the going gets rough instead of making excuses that they couldn't find anybody. Why even bother to find anybody when they know that _you will always pick up the slack_ no matter how much you cry for help? They sound like a swell bunch. I'd like to throw them head first into the mixer and turn it on high! 

I'm hiding now.*




*


----------



## Alligatorob

Bella said:


> @NorthernLight, have you checked out Ecuador? I've read it's low cost living, relatively safe, seniors get a lot of discounts, and it's a haven for expats


I spent a little time in Ecuador, Quito and the Oriente (far east on the edge of the Amazon Rainforest).  I was really impressed, incredible scenery, everything thing from hot humid tropics to glaciers, all within a short distance.  

Quito has the closest thing to a perfect climate I know, it sits right on the equator at an elevation of about 9200 ft.  Result is a temperature in the 70s, every day year round.  A bit cooler at night.  Never hot, never cold.  And it rains enough to keep everything lush and green.

We have a member who used to be active who retired to Ecuador.  Will try to remember his name.


----------



## NorthernLight

Bella said:


> Gee, ya know, I think it's about time that you called in sick! I mean it. Yes, let management figure out how to handle it all in your absence. I understand how you feel about your "Sir" and want to help him. But that isn't going to get you the help you need. If you keep coming to the rescue all the time, management will never sort it out to hire _anyone_. Why should they? They already know they don't need to. They have_ YOU! _


So true. Once, when I was sick, my boss (not a cook) took over my cooking duties. Afterwards, he said he really took his hat off to me because he didn't know how anyone could do that job. (That didn't stop him from making some dumb decisions regarding kitchen and meals though.)

In another job, I was promised a cashier position as soon as one became available. Eight months later, one did become available, and I waited to be given the position. But they hired a new person to do it. When I talked to the boss, she said she didn't know I wanted the cashier job. ??? Plus, "The new girl wouldn't be able to handle the grill anyway."

Physical work (especially for women) is usually underpaid and unappreciated. @Georgiagranny , I hope you can figure out how to look after yourself in this bad situation.


----------



## Right Now

@Alligatorob , you've accomplished so much in four weeks!  What stamina, focus, and determination!  
I applaud you, but.....I believe at the next coffee klatch meeting we may need to see those super knees one more time just to confirm what the drs. are saying.


----------



## HoneyNut

Georgiagranny said:


> *Effective immediately Kroger has a hiring freeze.* At first I thought it was a joke...like April Fool's Day or something. Nope. Hiring freeze. For pity's sake! The newbie was officially on the payroll since last week. Now she isn't, even though she has completed all the on-line training and completed all the paperwork.
> 
> I want to cry.


That makes no sense at all, Kroger reported a good Q2 earnings and told their investors they would expect to be able to have 8 to 11% returns.  I guess they plan to do that by having one person do the job of two or three people.

Do you have a union?  

If not, here is a link to think about starting one:
https://www.ufcw.org/actions/campaign/kroger-union/#sau-form


----------



## Georgiagranny

Apropos the hiring freeze. It has nothing to do with any store. It has to do with corporate IT rolling out a new company-wide program to "benefit" employees. The program being used now was rolled out a few months ago. Works fine. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Kroger employees have a union. The union will do nothing. The union doesn't do anything except collect dues. I've been there almost a year, and AFAIK, there has not been a union meeting during this time. Because there's a union, no employee who's management is allowed to pitch in and "take" work away from the hired help.

Anyway, never mind. The problem is that we still have no help and now won't get any. By the time the freeze is lifted, the person who was hired will probably have found another job. I doubt that she'd have quit the one she had if she'd known she'd be without a paycheck for however long the freeze lasts.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today is gray and rainy.  I did both a Walmart and a Wegman's shopping trip.  And then during a break in the rain I went for a short walk.  Feeling quite tired, but still need to do laundry.

The past few days were much better than today, Saturday I drove an hour and a half to get to the opposite side of the city to watch the Washington International Horse Show.  It is a week long show and I used to practically live at it the whole week, in olden times I'd volunteer at the info desk and get free tickets and t-shirt.  It has changed since my day, a new venue (a good thing) but no fudge vendor booth which was a disappointment.  They used to have lots of flavors, pumpkin, maple nut, choco pb, etc., and I'd go home from the show with several tiny boxes.  Sadly the fudge people no longer do the show.  I only stayed for a daytime show of the young riders (since I am old enough now to want to get home before dark), which turned out to have free admittance for seniors (and free parking too!).  So other than the quarter tank of gas for the round-trip, it was an economical entertainment.

Yesterday I started a new museum - previously I was visiting the Natural History Museum, now I've started seeing the National Gallery of Art museum.  Already I can tell it is going to take many trips to see it all.  So far I saw a lot of fancy looking furniture of various periods (I liked the little animal paw feet on some of the styles), and then looked at some Degas and Rodin sculpture pieces.  Turns out what I thought was a disgusting lack of taste on my father's part when he once brought home a sculpture of a naked man and woman kissing, is actually Rodin's 'The Kiss'.  So, score one for Dad, and I need to learn about art.  Ha ha.


----------



## NorthernLight

Today was my weekly "day off." I find it interesting to see what I do when I don't have to do anything.

I checked some expat info online. Found some science questions for the trivia game. Puttered a bit (organized a cupboard, things like that).

Now that I finally have my free pool pass, I guess I'll go to the pool tomorrow. I hope I have a swimsuit that fits. I haven't been in a body of water for ... 10 years?

PS. I lied. The thread on nudity reminded me that I did go in the ocean, nude, a few times in recent years. Good times. I hate bathing suits actually.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fortnightly shopping day today.  It's also Mrs.L's birthday.  I have son's, younger daughter's and wife's birthdays within the space of 4 days!


----------



## jet

well,as its raining out,im gonna hang a couple of pics in hallway,,,,been putting it off for months


----------



## MickaC

Capt Lightning said:


> Fortnightly shopping day today.  It's also Mrs.L's birthday.  I have son's, younger daughter's and wife's birthdays within the space of 4 days!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mrs. Capt Lightning. Have a great  “ SPECIAL YOU DAY “


----------



## Trila

I took my last antibiotic yesterday, and I'm feeling good! Today, I'm going to start getting back to being me! (Look out, world! ).

My plans for today include getting a pot of barley mushroom soup started, then going outside to move logs that were cut last winter! 

It's going to be a good day!


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> The doctors appointment did not go well.  I am thinking about it.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it rained heavily all night,   so everything is wet today.. albeit that the sun is out now.. but it;s very windy.. In parts here in the south last night there was quite a bit of storm damage , mainly nearest the coast..

It's forecast to rain again from around 2pm ..( it's 12.30pm now)... 

I too all the Halloween decor cleared away  this morning, I've just got to get it into the attic now.. which is a trial in itself tbh.. means a lot of heavy lifting with big ladders and attic door.. anyway I'll get it done asap, I hate stuff lying around waiting to be put away.. 

Waiting in today for an Amazon delivery...


----------



## Pepper

Chores, at home and outside.  Making reservations with (UGH) AccessARide for tomorrow, grandson day.


----------



## MickaC

Trick and treaters were out in full force last nite.
The weather made a wonderful evening.
I’ve been in town since 2016, and last nite was the most littles ones I’ve ever had.
Prior years was either, cold, raining, snowing.
Counted 68 treaters…..other than the bags I did up for the grandkids, I had this strange feeling that I should stock up on treats this year.
So got all the things I like…..but none left for me…..that’s a good thing.
Now the parents and teachers get to deal with the sugar high for a long while. .


----------



## DebraMae

Trip to Post Office to pick up package and making some cranberry/orange bread.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DebraMae said:


> Trip to Post Office to pick up package and making some cranberry/orange bread.


I'll take a loaf of the cranberry/orange bread, please


----------



## hollydolly

OH WoW !! the rain didn't wait until 2pm.. it's absolutely Monsooning here now, just started 10 minutes ago just before 1pm...HUGE lightening strikes sooo loud, we must be in the eye of the storm.. .. and the road is flooded already... it's as dark as night here because of this storm...


----------



## Georgiagranny

My guilty-pleasure murder shows (pleasure?!! )...how come the women who get killed are always beautiful and have smiles that light up a room? Don't homely women who have snaggle-tooth smiles ever get killed?

@hollydolly My mother always said "dark as the inside of a cow's belly". No idea how she knew how dark that would be.


----------



## Jamala

Have to stop speaking for a while..Three days of non stop chatter with our two best friends who paid us a visit en route to another destination, has left me without a voice. Happy though and thrilled they broke their journey to spend this time with us.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Battening down the hatches
Snow's comin'
temps dropping to 17°F
Putting the Wrangler in 4WD
Tarping the openings in the deck, under the new deck roof

Kinda lethargic about it
The late summer weather in fall has thrown me off a bit


----------



## charry

just got back from taking my new car for an hours drive to run her in ...

yep  she drove well...very pleased with her,

hubby loved it also  viewing the farms and animals on our journey ..

a nice smooth ride , much better than the mercedes


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gary O' said:


> What are you doing today?​
> 
> Snow's comin'
> temps dropping to 17°F


Get out your electric socks and check the batteries! Unless, of course, you have the kind with cords


----------



## Capt Lightning

It rained all morning, but started clearing up by noon.  Spent a small fortune in the shops, which is an improvement on the large fortune we usually spend.  Things went OK till Tesco where there were long queues at the checkout.  We went through a self service checkout, but it wouldn't accept our empty shopping bags - apparently too heavy.  Got that sorted, but the scanner was so slow and by the time we finished, the queues had largely gone.

Anyway, the sun is shining now.   Mrs. L got a present of one of these 'laundry eggs ' which as well as cleaning your clothes, apparently saves the planet. We had considered buying one, but the reviews were so bad, we didn't bother.  We'll give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Gary O'

Georgiagranny said:


> Get out your electric socks and check the batteries! Unless, of course, you have the kind with cords


Heh, I've got three pair of the slipper socks my lady knitted
Now, jus' gotta find 'em


----------



## Georgiagranny

BTW, @Capt Lightning  Please wish Mrs. Capt a happy birthday from Granny


----------



## Georgiagranny

Gary O' said:


> Heh, I've got three pair of the slipper socks my lady knitted
> Now, ju' gotta find 'em


If they're the kind with cords, be mindful that you don't trip...jussayin'


----------



## Capt Lightning

charry said:


> just got back from taking my new car for an hours drive to run her in ...
> 
> yep  she drove well...very pleased with her,
> 
> hubby loved it also  viewing the farms and animals on our journey ..
> 
> a nice smooth ride , much better than the mercedes


"Running in" - now there's a blast from the past.  I do remember the time that new cars had to be 'Run in' for the first 1000 ? miles or so.
You got rear screen stickers "Running in, please pass".    You could also get  "Running OUT, please pass"


----------



## Capt Lightning

Mrs. L says thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## MickaC

Sad day for me today……
According to the calendar……it’s time to put my sandals away……and bring out more appropriate footwear.
But……there’s no snow yet. .


----------



## Georgiagranny

MickaC said:


> there’s no snow yet. .


What's it gonna take for me to educate you folks? That word isn't snow. It's sNOw.

Get it?
Got it?
Good!


----------



## charry

Capt Lightning said:


> Fortnightly shopping day today.  It's also Mrs.L's birthday.  I have son's, younger daughter's and wife's birthdays within the space of 4 days!


Wow…….you better go to the bank capt LOLlol


----------



## charry

MickaC said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mrs. Capt Lightning. Have a great  “ SPECIAL YOU DAY “


Happy birthday Mrs capt     have a lovely day


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, my sNOw shovel came in from amazon, now to get someone with brains to put it together...had my own biscuits and sausage gravy this morn, sad you missed out...then printed out forms  to get handicap placard for car, and sent them to
my doctor to get filled out....will only carry when one of my friends/caretaker is giving me a ride to somehwere.....nice day out.....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Finally! Somebody paid attention to my pronouncement about_ that_ word! @hawkdon You get a gold starand a smiley face for your chart today. So glad that you now know that the word is sNOw! Yippee. The SF world is getting educated about winter weather, one poster at a time


----------



## bingo

cutting up pumpkin...puree for pumpkin  bars...some in freezer


----------



## win231

Waiting for the city inspector to OK the wood framing for the bathroom remodel.  And the contractor to have me approve the new tile


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> It rained all morning, but started clearing up by noon.  Spent a small fortune in the shops, which is an improvement on the large fortune we usually spend.  Things went OK till Tesco where there were long queues at the checkout.  We went through a self service checkout, but it wouldn't accept our empty shopping bags - apparently too heavy.  Got that sorted, but the scanner was so slow and by the time we finished, the queues had largely gone.
> 
> Anyway, the sun is shining now.   Mrs. L got a present of one of these 'laundry eggs ' which as well as cleaning your clothes, apparently saves the planet. We had considered buying one, but the reviews were so bad, we didn't bother.  We'll give it a try and see if it works.


my daughter likes those laundry eggs.. she's all for saving the planet.. but I found them to be useless...

Can you believe after that HUGE  lightening storm, and flooding  that started at 1pm..  .. now at 3.45, it's all dried up and the sun is out... Jeez.. what was that all about ? ...it'll be dark again in 3/4 of an hour... thank goodness I got up in the loft, and sorted out some stuff. What a hard job that is to get up there... but I found a whole box of Shopping Catalogues up there stored in a Box....

I forgot I started to collect them about 20 years ago..even one from 1978, 44 years ago..... some haven't even been opened out of their outer wrappers.. I bought one that's been read..down to flick through later..it's dated 2004... We don't get shopping catalogues any more, so I think these will be valuable to someone before long.. well the unopened ones anyway...

It's fascinating to see the prices from even 18 years ago... so much lower than today... there's over 1,000 pages of goods in this one..from 2004


----------



## NorthernLight

I had planned to go to the pool today. But first I have to shovel several inches of new sNOw. Although the plow will probably come to clear the parking lot, I still have to brush off the car and shovel the area immediately around the car. 

I know better than to do too much in one day, so the pool trip will be postponed.

Other than the shoveling ... same old. Shower, brush teeth, exercise, eat, talk to language partner.

Showering and brushing teeth never used to be noteworthy, but now they just about wear me out.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I had planned to go to the pool today. But first I have to shovel several inches of new sNOw. Although the plow will probably come to clear the parking lot, I still have to brush off the car and shovel the area immediately around the car.
> 
> I know better than to do too much in one day, so the pool trip will be postponed.
> 
> Other than the shoveling ... same old. Shower, brush teeth, exercise, eat, talk to language partner.
> 
> *Showering and brushing teeth never used to be noteworthy, but now they just about wear me out.*


I'm wondering how you'll manage to make a new life in a new country..with all the  good will in the world.. if brushing teeth and showering wears you out...


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> I'm wondering how you'll manage to make a new life in a new country..with all the  good will in the world.. if brushing teeth and showering wears you out...


There has to be some payoff. Like, "I'll get cleaned up and then enjoy the sunshine and some good conversation." Here there's nothing but housework and shoveling.

As I've written before, I happily drove across Canada and back last year. I sometimes drove all night, and felt great. I need new input. But I can't afford to drive around Canada forever. That trip was expensive!


----------



## Sliverfox

Cleaning up behind  turkey hunters.

Son   has gone  home,,almost  forgot "his cookies" .
Hope he shares them with family members who like cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> There has to be some payoff. Like, "I'll get cleaned up and then enjoy the sunshine and some good conversation." Here there's nothing but housework and shoveling.
> 
> As I've written before, I happily drove across Canada and back last year. I sometimes drove all night, and felt great. I need new input. But I can't afford to drive around Canada forever. That trip was expensive!


..but what if you don't find ''good conversation'' .. and sunshine gets Old very quickly when you are desperate for rain.. and the Mosquitoes and Cockroaches are biting .. or in your house, in your dried food.. ... Not trying to put you off.. just pointing out that you may need to think a little more deeply .. about the cons as well as the pros..

Canada is HUGE.. isn't there somewhere that has sunshine and Good conversation there.. I have friends in kelowna BC, and they have beautiful weather there.. just a thought..


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> ..but what if you don't find ''good conversation'' .. and sunshine gets Old very quickly when you are desperate for rain.. and the Mosquitoes and Cockroaches are biting .. or in your house, in your dried food.. ... Not trying to put you off.. just pointing out that you may need to think a little more deeply .. about the cons as well as the pros..
> 
> Canada is HUGE.. isn't there somewhere that has sunshine and Good conversation there.. I have friends in kelowna BC, and they have beautiful weather there.. just a thought..


Yes, I lived on an island in BC for 11 years, and had good times there. But the rental situation was hopeless. In most places in Canada, rental on a 1-bedroom apartment would cost 100% of my income. Or a bit more, or a bit less. IF there are vacancies. Not doable. 

Kelowna is expensive. Southern BC is the only place with decent weather, and it's not even that decent.

I did a lot of research, and moved to the only liveable, affordable place in the country (as far as I know). It's an isolated boom town that went bust.

I'm grateful for my nice apartment and the decent town and people. But it's a funny place. The main activities are hunting, snowmobiling, macrame, etc. For 6 months, I put money and effort into starting a Spanish conversation group, and finally succeeded. Three people in the group; the other two are men, who have their own lives, and it's just one hour a week. I taught a Spanish class, which fizzled out. Anyway, it was too much like work. In short, I don't have much of a life.

I am familiar with huge cockroaches, weevils eating everything (not just food), rats, drought, typhoons, and all the rest. I'm not expecting perfection. Just -- something.


----------



## Timewise 60+

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, I lived on an island in BC for 11 years, and had good times there. But the rental situation was hopeless. In most places in Canada, rental on a 1-bedroom apartment would cost 100% of my income. Or a bit more, or a bit less. IF there are vacancies. Not doable.
> 
> Kelowna is expensive. Southern BC is the only place with decent weather, and it's not even that decent.
> 
> I did a lot of research, and moved to the only liveable, affordable place in the country (as far as I know). It's an isolated boom town that went bust.
> 
> I'm grateful for my nice apartment and the decent town and people. But it's a funny place. The main activities are hunting, snowmobiling, macrame, etc. For 6 months, I put money and effort into starting a Spanish conversation group, and finally succeeded. Three people in the group; the other two are men, who have their own lives, and it's just one hour a week. I taught a Spanish class, which fizzled out. Anyway, it was too much like work. In short, I don't have much of a life.
> 
> I am familiar with huge cockroaches, weevils eating everything (not just food), rats, drought, typhoons, and all the rest. I'm not expecting perfection. Just -- something.


I can tell by your posts that you have more to offer than you may realize.  

When I retired, I had a bit of a time winding down.  I had worked since I was 16, going to night school for what seemed like ever to eventually get a good education.  Had a long career working for many companies and in many jobs, love most of it.   Retired now and finally am finding things to do that are not like working, _that I enjoy_.  What I found out after trying all kinds of things, is that what I needed was to return to things I did as a kid that I really enjoyed.  

Of course, football and wrestling are out!  But as a kid I loved playing in band/ orchestra which I did from 3rd grade on.  I learned to love playing the French Horn.  At my age now I realized I love playing music.  I can read and follow music, but I cannot play anything but a horn and that is not a solo instrument.  So, I decided to learn to play a guitar.  With a lot of research, I found many internet sources who offer lessons or provide lessons on CD. I considered renting a guitar but ended up buying a Classical guitar that has nylon strings.   I have been learning to play that for a few months now, I love practicing and I am surprised how relaxing it is to learn to play.  It is going well, and I can 'pluck' out a song pretty well already.   It is exactly what I needed.

*What I really learned is to find things I enjoyed earlier in my life and use that experience to lead me to something I can enjoy now.  Next up, as I can only practice about an hour a day on my guitar, is to go back to oil painting landscapes.   My late Father learned to paint when he retired many years ago.  I spent a two-week vacation visiting him when I was much younger and he taught me the basics on landscape oil painting, which I fell in love with.   I cannot wait to get started on that. 

What have you really enjoyed doing in your past life...? *


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD, DGD and I voted this afternoon. For all the good it will do

I'm so freaking tired. Exhausted. Drained! That's it. Drained, and I haven't even done anything today except some laundry early this morning.

What I need is ice cream, right? At last count, I have nine half gallons of ice cream in the freezer! Maybe a generous scoop of each would do the trick?


----------



## NorthernLight

Thank you, @Timewise 60+  for the thoughtful post. Yes, I am trying to think back to things I've enjoyed (not my childhood) that I could still do.

Good conversation, beautiful places, and different sights and sounds. And, having my assumptions challenged by unexpected mundane happenings, such as how people greet each other or build their houses.

That's about it! I'm an anthropologist at heart. And probably ADHD too.

I don't want to hijack this thread, so perhaps further comments (if there are any) should be directed to my "Planning my escape" thread.


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> DD, DGD and I voted this afternoon. For all the good it will do
> 
> I'm so freaking tired. Exhausted. Drained! That's it. Drained, and I haven't even done anything today except some laundry early this morning.
> 
> What I need is ice cream, right? At last count, I have nine half gallons of ice cream in the freezer! Maybe a generous scoop of each would do the trick?


Have an extra scoop for me!


----------



## -Oy-

It's more of what did I do today as it's gone 9pm here now.

We had a new posh and secure front door fitted. The existing one was aboutr as nice and secure as the garden shed. Took the door guys most of the day as it needed adjustments to the step into the bungalow and a few fiddly bits to get the door to fit. Top job though! 
I had a hearing test for new hearing aids and new ear molds made. Fitti g is in about three weeks when the new moulds are ready. Hopefully I'll be able to communicate better and maybe even watch the TV without the folkds next door banging on the wall 
We've just been out to watch a bonfire and firework display on the sea front. So, predictably, I now have a ton of photos to go process


----------



## Jules

Alligatorob said:


> We have a member who used to be active who retired to Ecuador. Will try to remember his name.


I’ve been trying to remember his name too.  His avatar was a pig.

@MrPants travelled around part of S.A. last year.  His posts are in a Diary.


----------



## Leann

I haven't much natural artistic talent but have developed an interest in painting. Not with oils but with acrylics and watercolors. So I've purchased some mid-range (in cost) supplies and periodically just sit and get lost in blending colors and practicing brush strokes. 

I have also been finishing my Christmas shopping. I'm one of those people that shops year round so there is less to do as the holiday time approaches.


----------



## Jules

Finally finished up a few sales and giving away the free things.  DH had an appointment and then we dined out.  The standard question the servers ask now is whether you have any exciting plans for the rest of the day.  He replied that lunch out was it.  I stayed downtown and took a bus home; I’m more exciting than he is.  It’s cold today.


----------



## Leann

hawkdon said:


> welp, good news at doc's....yes it was cancerous but
> it is of the lowest level, so no meds, nothing but followup
> screen first of year...so that is great!!!


So, so HAPPY for you!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Jules said:


> I’ve been trying to remember his name too. His avatar was a pig.


@Chris P Bacon 

You jogged my memory.  Have not seen him in a while.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> @Chris P Bacon
> 
> You jogged my memory.  Have not seen him in a while.


My memory kicked in as well…..Chris P Bacon…..where are you?


----------



## MickaC

Was an AMAZING November 1st !!!!!!!!!
Spent a good part of the day outside in the 16 degrees and sun.
Tomorrow is to be 18 !!!!!!!!!

Made my Mammogram appointment today, for December 6.


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> 16 degrees and sun.
> Tomorrow is to be 18 !!!!!!!!!


 F or C?  Big difference...


----------



## bingo

i  cut up another  pumpkin....pureed....baked  pumpkin  bars...froze pumpkin  puree for future use


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went into town this morning for a visit with the Rolfing lady. Spent the rest of the day cleaning house and exercising the the dog,and myself. Made a large batch of Southwest soup last night, and tried it this morning. Spicey.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, Bella. Ecuador is one of the countries I considered 2.5 years ago. I finally decided on Paraguay, but my flight was canceled by Covid. Of course, the situation in every country has changed, so I have to do new research.
> 
> Apparently the income requirement for Ecuador has tripled since the US News article was published. I'd be living on about $600 US per month, which would be tight anywhere.
> 
> Thanks so much for getting me started on a new round of investigation!


You may have seen this YouTube channel already but they offer a lot of information for anyone thinking of retiring in a different country.


----------



## NorthernLight

katlupe said:


> You may have seen this YouTube channel already but they offer a lot of information for anyone thinking of retiring in a different country.


Which YouTube channel?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Geezer Garage said:


> Went into town this morning for a visit with the Rolfing lady. Spent the rest of the day cleaning house and exercising the the dog,and myself. Made a large batch of Southwest soup last night, and tried it this morning. Spicey.


@Geezer Garage, I’m hoping you meant *golfing*, not Rolfing . Or am I just mixed up?


----------



## hollydolly

I've done a fair bit  today.. I'm amazed tbh, cuz I didn't set out to do much..

Took all the Halloween decor down, including the door wreath, and then went up into the loft ( a huge undertaking which involves 2 sets of ladders ).. to find some boxes to store the Halloween stuff in.. found some boxes but then the difficult thing is getting them down because I need to hands to hold onto the ladders.. and the loft hatch is only tiny, so I threw them down , and one of the lids broke..

Sorted out some stuff in the loft, and took some photos of my 50+ year old 45's and record cases to post on a thread on this forum..

Took delivery of some items I ordered yesterday.. one of which was an adjustable extendible curtain rod, and after I put the ladders away.. and boxed up not only Halloween but with a larger box boxed up all the new Christmas decor into one lidded box in the barn and then stacked all the big boxes .. ....I hung new curtains in the livingroom.....

Set the Dehumidifier in the barn and the heater because after all the rain it felt decidedly damp in there..

Then I cooked chicken and Broccoli tots in the air fryer for dinner, and while that was doing I got the laundry washed and dried..

In between all this we had a Massive Thunder & lightening storm, with torrential rain...

Now I've got all the washing out of the dryer, and hung up, and put away.. .. and the dinner dishes washed and dried..

My right shoulder hurts, probably pulled something while messing about in the loft.. so I've taken a painkiller..

Tomorrow I intend to paint the windowsills, and then I think I'll have a rest.. *phew*


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> Which YouTube channel?


Sorry, I forgot to add it.


----------



## HoneyNut

It's hard to dislike climate change when it is sunny and 70 degrees out on November 1st.   When I lived here in the DC area decades ago I remember that by Halloween it would be getting into freezing temperatures and sometimes even have sNOw flurries.

Had a beautiful second day going to the Art museum.  Finished off the ground floor of the main building and hope to go start the upper floor tomorrow.  Realized that my life has been very poverty stricken as far as art and sculpture are concerned (I own one original painting of a desert scene and one small bronze sculpture of a horse).  Hope when I settle down that I improve that, tho since my decorating style is "clutter" probably no one but myself would know there was any art displayed.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dang @hollydolly! I got all worn out just reading about your day.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Dang @hollydolly! I got all worn out just reading about your day.


I've got enough energy left  to come and help with a few croissants..


----------



## NorthernLight

Felt lazy this morning.

In the afternoon I cleared 6 inches (15 cm) of snow off my car, and shoveled snow from around my car. Directed it toward the shared part of the parking lot, where the snow plow can deal with it. This cut into my exercise time, but I guess it's a kind of exercise.

Started the laundry. Soon I'll talk to my language partner and study a bit. Then some exercise.

Yep, that's it. Other than washing dishes and all the usual nonsense.


----------



## katlupe

I went vacuuming crazy yesterday and overdid it. Last night I had a painful lower back. Probably from leaning over while vacuuming the recliner, chair and bed. This morning it still hurts but not as bad. There goes my list for today. I will do mostly computer stuff and perhaps reading since I have three books I am currently reading. Keep walking back and forth around my apartment (Bob & Brad, Physical Therapist say to keep moving with back pain). 

Going to fix some breakfast night.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Go to town to see a Orthopedic Dr. this morning then to shop for groceries. Oh Boy!


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> F or C?  Big difference...


C


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30am,walked 1 time around apt complex after I watered some plants/ in community garden
This morning, walkto/from  Canopy of Neighbors office for the 1st time since May. Our office is located in the back of local Jewish temple .The temple has been under renovations, we' ve lost some of the space which we used for our programs. The events  for members are now out in the community.They need to call the office 1 week in advance to RSVP which ever event they want to attend 
I've missed being in the office seeing Sasha{exec dir} ,Wendy {vol  co ordinator} I usually do filing anything else they need done. This will be my long walk of the day,rest of my day read NYT, book


----------



## Pepper

GRANDSON DAY!  Will be leaving in a few hours.


----------



## Pappy

Going to my VA doctor at 1:00 pm. We are going over my meds and make adjustments as needed. May get groceries too.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's sunny-ish..breezy-ish... and 58 deg so a little bit chilly...and almost 12.30pm...

I've got all my windowsills painted this morning.. so I have all the windows open to get them dry asap.. 

Cooked sausages in the air fryer so I don't have to cook too much later.. 

Had French toast and bacon for lunch 

Waiting now for the delivery of the motion sensor lights which I ordered last night..


----------



## Liberty

We're getting blood drawn this morning...then stopping to pick up something "gooey" like donuts and back home to have the belated morning "Coffee".  After that, not much.  LOL.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Going to my VA doctor at 1:00 pm. We are going over my meds and make adjustments as needed. May get groceries too.


How's the back today Pappy ?


----------



## Wren

I set off for a quick trip to the nearby shops but the weather is so lovely I ended up sitting in the park with coffee and my newspaper


----------



## MickaC

Because of the forecast of 18c for today……it will be an outside day…..HAPPY…HAPPY.


----------



## squatting dog

Mulch day again. Need to fill in this hollow for more garden space. Priced having it delivered, $275 for 1700 lbs. Ridiculous, I carry 1900-2200 lbs on my small trailer and get the mulch for free, and they load it, so, since I need at least 15 more loads, makes more sense to fetch it myself.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> How's the back today Pappy ?


Very painful most days. I have a support belt that helps some. All the doctors I’ve been to just don’t know how to help, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Very painful most days. I have a support belt that helps some. All the doctors I’ve been to just don’t know how to help, but thank you for your concern.


...I'm sorry to hear that Peppy, as you might remember I have lower lumbar probs myself.. never totally free of pain but at least it's not as bad as yours... and the same here with my docs.. aside from the cortisone injections periodically.. they just dismiss it as ''Back pain''.. .. 

..anyway hopefully you'l,l get some relief from it today...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

SCRUBBED the mess outta the kitchen sink this AM and replaced drain strainers   Also cleaned two small decorative Limoge bowls and will rehang them.

Later, will see retirement acct. agent to work out amount to come out monthly from retirement fund and open a couple CD's.  Gotta do something to offset the chunk lost due to inflation and wonky stock market (though I lost less than others I know).

Lunch with my Prince Among Men =)

Tomorrow my youngest son is going with me to get a new phone and service plan.  I cannot keep paying over 100.00 a month to Verizon, much as I have appreciated the consistent service.  He also suggested we go together to vote early and I thought, "Well now, that's a switch... He's taking ME to vote instead of the other way round!" lol


----------



## Timewise 60+

Leann said:


> I haven't much natural artistic talent but have developed an interest in painting. Not with oils but with acrylics and watercolors. So I've purchased some mid-range (in cost) supplies and periodically just sit and get lost in blending colors and practicing brush strokes.
> 
> I have also been finishing my Christmas shopping. I'm one of those people that shops year round so there is less to do as the holiday time approaches.


I too have tried watercolors.  I liked them but they are not very forgiving.  I like oils and I have never tried acrylics.  Acrylics would be less messy but since I already have oils, I will put up with the added mess and odors.  I too do not have very much artistic talent, but I paint primarily by using pictures of places I have been. By doing that, I can simply copy what I see, this allows one to learn many techniques.  Hopefully, in time I will feel comfortable in painting a landscape live, when I am in the mountains, out in the country or by the seaside.   But I am still slow and cannot consider this option.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> DD, DGD and I voted this afternoon. For all the good it will do
> 
> I'm so freaking tired. Exhausted. Drained! That's it. Drained, and I haven't even done anything today except some laundry early this morning.
> 
> What I need is ice cream, right? At last count, I have nine half gallons of ice cream in the freezer! Maybe a generous scoop of each would do the trick?


Well, it would put me into a diabetic coma, but, hey, I am willing to join in.  I love ice cream


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> My memory kicked in as well…..Chris P Bacon…..where are you?


He’s out living high on the hog


----------



## NorthernLight

Cutting a couple of hams into freezer portions. 

I guess I'll sweep and mop the hard floors. And dust. It's so dusty here! Like very fine sand.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

just finished at the investment /retirement place.  Lawd, I can titration meds all day but this financial stuff always leaves me feeling like I’ve been run over.  I need a drink (or chocolate)


----------



## katlupe

Making ice tea and also 4 batches of Keto Chow. I will be able to have ice cream four days in a row after today. It's really good so I don't feel deprived. That is about it for the time being. Not doing much work today. Editing pictures on the computer and then writing on my story.


----------



## NorthernLight

@katlupe   I used to make (and enjoy) keto ice cream. Too lazy now, and also trying to cut back on dairy, which is addictive for me.


----------



## charry

Went for a drive to a park, but weather bad to  get out , so just sat there 
I phoned my mum …she seemed better 
did washing and ironing ….


----------



## Jules

Make a list of things I need to do.


----------



## Sliverfox

Slow  day  for me,, still catching up  from  Monday.
Putting  hunting gear away,,meat grinder,,,pans.

Plenty of  leftovers  so,can  putter about at my own speed,,s...l..o...w.........


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back in the shop working on another project. Beautiful day here, should be close to 60, and sunny.


----------



## squatting dog

Sweat off about 5 pounds so far today. Tough way to lose weight. Had to take a break, then back to it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I worked. I left half hour early because I had "an appointment" and without saying so, implied that it was a job interview  Told Sir as soon as I got in that I had to leave at 11:30 for appointment at 11:45. Since he assumed it was an interview, there were two (count 'em..._*two*_) people who were suddenly available to help within 15 minutes! Amazing.

DD chastised me for issuing an ultimatum. I did no such thing. I'm merely old and crazy, not stupid.

Day off tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I worked. I left half hour early because I had "an appointment" and without saying so, implied that it was a job interview  Told Sir as soon as I got in that I had to leave at 11:30 for appointment at 11:45. Since he assumed it was an interview, there were two (count 'em..._*two*_) people who were suddenly available to help within 15 minutes! Amazing.
> 
> DD chastised me for issuing an ultimatum. I did no such thing. I'm merely old and crazy, not stupid.
> 
> Day off tomorrow. Yay.


..see, I KNEW that they were just not giving you help because you're too capable... that's just proof now.. This is so unfair...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yanno what else I did? _I took a 15-minute break! _We get paid for breaks, but I never have enough time to take one. Two extra pairs of hands today so I took a break. When I left at 11:30, there were two racks* of various yeast breads/rolls in the proofer on timers. When time is up, they have to be baked. 

There were also about 40 dozen cookies waiting to be baked and packaged.

I guess *somebody* will have baked them. LOL!!

It's not just me they don't listen to. It's Sir, too. Apparently they listened today.

*each rack has slots for 14 trays; after proofing (minimum one hour), then baking (minimum depending on type of bread 12 minutes), then cooling (minimum one hour for rolls, two hours for breads), then packaging...


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> Cutting a couple of hams into freezer portions.
> 
> I guess I'll sweep and mop the hard floors. And dust. It's so dusty here! Like very fine sand.


It’s dusty everywhere, Utah is a super dusty state and the wind blows almost all the time


----------



## Aneeda72

It’s been sNOwing for FOUR hours.  . Walked outside early but didn’t get in all my steps; so Riding my indoor bike, playing my computer game, watching 48 hours, which is interesting, scary, and addicting.  So many people kill other people-the police seem to catch a lot of them.

Will use my treadmill later.

Blowing and sNOwing.  First it blows from one direction, then it blows from another direction.  I am considering a nap.  Ugh.  I have to wear a sweater and use a blanket.  The wind makes the apartment cold.


----------



## J-Kat

Returned a voice messages to patient scheduling regarding my doctor ordering a procedure.  Turns out it is something we discussed at the last visit and will not needed for a year.  Scheduling folks said they would call closer to the time it is needed.  Got an offer to subscribe to WalMart Plus for a year for half price - $50.  Free delivery of groceries to my front door.  Might be nice with colder weather coming on.  Still thinking about it.  And, trying to get my television streaming subscriptions worked out.  I want to cancel one and upgrade another but they don't make it easy.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72 I didn't like your post because it's sNOwing; I liked it because you knew to call that stuff sNOw. 

It's 71 and sunny here.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> How's the back today Pappy ?


About the same Holly. Dr. Wants me to back on Gabapentin and Tylenol. He says they work well together. Also set me up for a MRI in a couple weeks.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pappy...could your bad back have anything at all to do with unintentionally doing your own stunts?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s dusty everywhere, Utah is a super dusty state and the wind blows almost all the time


I hate the Wind more than any other weather..I can cope with rain, snow, heat.. but Wind... hate it.. I won't be moving to Utah..  despite it's great beauty


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> About the same Holly. Dr. Wants me to back on Gabapentin and Tylenol. He says they work well together. Also set me up for a MRI in a couple weeks.


Excellent news about the MRI.. and do try the gabapentin and tylanol.. it might work for you which would be fantastic!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Aneeda72 I didn't like your post because it's sNOwing; I liked it because you knew to call that stuff sNOw.
> 
> It's 71 and sunny here.


I called it that JUST FOR YOU .  But it is still sNOwing-for 8 dang hours.  God must have misplaced the off switch!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I hate the Wind more than any other weather..I can cope with rain, snow, heat.. but Wind... hate it.. I won't be moving to Utah..  despite it's great beauty


No one should move to Utah.  We are full up as California, New York, and New Jersey already moved here.


----------



## MickaC

It’s been an extraordinary November 2, as well as yesterday…made 18c for a short time…..temp started to fall now.
Enjoyed the outside time, for most of the day…..doing just odds and ends.
When I came in, sat down for a bit, and started thinking of all the stuff that has left here since Sunday. .


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/542683823861748621/


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> No one should move to Utah.  We are full up as California, New York, and New Jersey already moved here.


don't kid me.. I've seen those glorious mountains ... and if there's room for all those huge Mormon  families, there's room for more..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I straightened up a bit, played with Deja for quite awhile this morning then again this afternoon when her new toy came. Also in the order was my cordless vacuum cleaner. I figured out how to assemble, disassemble it and fit the attachments which at first didn't seem to fit (the manual is crap).  I thoroughly cleaned in the bathroom and did a bit of "digital cleaning" as well...trashed some photos and unnecessary items on my desktop and in Google photos.


----------



## charry

Sunny start here….
not going out today…lots of jobs to do and phonecalls to make…
hubby happy playing music on his IPad…….


----------



## Capt Lightning

After yesterday's winds, It's much calmer today  along with blue sky and sunshine.  Planning to go for a walk - just have to decide where.
Went out yesterday to buy some smokeless fuel.  It get's dearer every time - now £16 a bag.  The coal merchant said that he used to sell Scottish coal for £15 a bag.  Now he has to pay £32 a bag wholesale, so with delivery costs, that's £40 a bag.  

Booked the campervan in for it's MOT  (annual road-worthiness check) .  Hope they don't find too many problems.


----------



## katlupe

This afternoon I will be taking care of my son's money which is deposited in his account today. Getting money orders for his rent and my own too at the post office. Mailing his to his new landlord who does not live here. Then have to shop at Walmart for some groceries. After I get home, I will work on paying bills.


----------



## Alligatorob

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s dusty everywhere, Utah is a super dusty state and the wind blows almost all the time


Hey we are no dustier than say Nevada, or Saudi Arabia.  Maybe that could be a motto, "_Come to Utah, no dustier than Riyadh_"...


hollydolly said:


> don't kid me.. I've seen those glorious mountains ... and if there's room for all those huge Mormon families, there's room for more..


Always room for you Holly, and the dust is unlimited and free!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm awake.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm awake.


..so am I.. what's your point ?


----------



## Pappy

Today we are having a visit with our annual visiting nurse. She will be here between 11-12 this morning. I usually understand her sometimes better my doctors. She takes the time to explain things.

Later  today, going to work on my golf cart and squeeze in a nap sometime.


----------



## hollydolly

won't be going anywhere today..this is what it's like here after the last day or 2 of torrential rain..






even the underpasses are flooded in the city...


----------



## Mizmo

Today I am still thinking of  the lovely surprise I got yesterday. 
Our weather was unexpectedly wam and friends called to pick me up  for a trip to one of our farms which is open to public all summer. 
 It is not so much the farm and its offerings as the beauty of the ride up into the country just about ten minute from where I live. 

 Narrow country roads  just engulfed on either side by beautiful trees , some of them still in gorgeous colours then on up to Mount Nemo for that spectacular view of the city of Toronto which is about an hour ride on the highway .
 I feel so fortunate to be so close to nature. 

So today I take it easy but have to nip out to dollar store to get me some potato chips for my favourite do nothing pastime.
   Y'All have the best day you can.


----------



## hawkdon

I am preparing to start the selection process for the
Medicare "D" signup this year....dread it...would not change 
except Aetna boosted the monthly by 20bucks again for the 3rd year in a row, and that's it for me...bye bye aetna....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo  Would you mind picking up some chips for me, too? I have a craving.

Thinking about getting dressed. I'm still in jammies and robe but do have my socks on so far.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Back from our walk  round the coastal path from Banff (The original Scottish one).  Loads of different birds to see  and some seals too.   Sat and watched the world go by.  From the beach on a clear day you can see across the Moray firth to the far north east - about 50 miles away.  Unfortunately, if you want to drive, it's a long way round.


----------



## hawkdon

Well, I sit here humbly wrong...turns out the current aetna
plan I have is the best one for me financially....durn it.....ah well....


----------



## Furryanimal

Going for my flu jab.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo  Would you mind picking up some chips for me, too? I have a craving.


Sorry...I would if I could but I can't
....but I will eat some extra and will think about you while munching..ok


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Today I am still thinking of  the lovely surprise I got yesterday.
> Our weather was unexpectedly wam and friends called to pick me up  for a trip to one of our farms which is open to public all summer.
> It is not so much the farm and its offerings as the beauty of the ride up into the country just about ten minute from where I live.
> 
> Narrow country roads  just engulfed on either side by beautiful trees , some of them still in gorgeous colours then on up to Mount Nemo for that spectacular view of the city of Toronto which is about an hour ride on the highway .
> I feel so fortunate to be so close to nature.
> 
> So today I take it easy but have to nip out to dollar store to get me some potato chips for my favourite do nothing pastime.
> View attachment 248203   Y'All have the best day you can.


we want pics, we want pics.. we want pics....


----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


> ..so am I.. what's your point ?


Everyday above ground is a good  
Fetching more mulch today then have to spread it out.


----------



## Aneeda72

Dug my boots out of the closet, got my thick socks out of the, well, thick sock basket, put my warm sweatpants on, shirt, sweater with hood, coat, mittens, phone, got my walker, put trash sack on walker, and grabbed my keys.

I am now exhausted.

And I still have to walk to the dumpster with the trash.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> we want pics, we want pics.. we want pics....


Oh dear Oh dear I did not take any pics....but here a few shots of Mount Nemo which is a very large conservation are with lots of trails and other wonderful stuf if ou are able to go on foot.


----------



## charry

Just adding to my day as hubby not well and sleeping.
I've just filled 4 bags of leaves ready for garden refuse tomorrow
Checked and unblocked all drains
Put out 4 boxes of recycling
Remade bed
So a productive day in all


----------



## Pepper

It's a beautiful day here!  I already went out to shop and should go out again just to soak it up!  The weekend will be sunny and in the seventies!  Yay!


----------



## charry

Pepper said:


> It's a beautiful day here!  I already went out to shop and should go out again just to soak it up!  The weekend will be sunny and in the seventies!  Yay!


Are you New York pepper


----------



## NorthernLight

Not sure. I didn't do the floors yesterday, so I can do them today.

I'm putting off going to the pool. My newfound fear of UTIs means I might never go.

Other than that, the usual....


----------



## Pepper

charry said:


> Are you New York pepper


Not just New York.  New York City.


----------



## charry

Pepper said:


> Not just New York.  New York City.
> View attachment 248236


My hubby , worked there a lot in the early 80s ….meeting up with his clients on the final drawings he worked on …..
i loved New York…….


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Not sure. I didn't do the floors yesterday, so I can do them today.
> 
> I'm putting off going to the pool. My newfound fear of UTIs means I might never go.
> 
> Other than that, the usual....


You're probably at least as likely to get UTIs from eating poultry as you are from swimming in a decently chlorinated pool that's open to the public.


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> My hubby , worked there a lot in the early 80s ….meeting up with his clients on the final drawings he worked on …..
> i loved New York…….





Pepper said:


> Not just New York.  New York City.
> View attachment 248236


I love NY, too!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ..so am I.. what's your point ?



Would it be more informative to say _how awake, _we are? 

Such as, on a scale from 1 to 10 ?

1 being not really awake, just lying or exxagerating.....
to 10, being TOO wide awake and rambunctious for my own good!


----------



## Kaila

Yikes!  @hollydolly 
I just saw your pics of the flooding.  That's awful!


----------



## Kaila

hawkdon said:


> I am preparing to start the selection process for the
> Medicare "D" signup this year....dread it...would not change
> except Aetna boosted the monthly by 20bucks again for the 3rd year in a row, and that's it for me...bye bye aetna....


I am having the same issue with UnitedHealthcare/AARP.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Thinking about getting dressed. I'm still in jammies and robe but do have my socks on so far.



Not sure this qualifies for the _What are you *doing *_*thread.    
We are very flexible with what we include but that might be pushing it. *


----------



## StarSong

Have a few hours before our grandson comes over, and am dedicating that time to some business work.  As soon as I click off from SF, that is...


----------



## Wren

Lovely day out with my daughter, we donated stuff to a charity warehouse, then visited a gift shop specialising in Crystals and Gemstones buying a bracelet each, coffee and cake then shopping before heading home


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> You're probably at least as likely to get UTIs from eating poultry as you are from swimming in a decently chlorinated pool that's open to the public.


Thank you. A few months ago I developed an aversion to poultry. No idea why.

I do appreciate the input, as I'm still undecided.


----------



## Kaila

@Mizmo  Very happy that you had that great outing with friends!
And love the pictures you scrounged up for us, of the area!


----------



## jujube

I went to get the results from my testing to participate in another clinical trial, this time regarding alzheimer prevention (and boy am I interested in that!).

Apparently I lack the enzyme they are looking for......and that's good news. 

Today, I was tested for another enzyme that might indicate an increased likelihood of developing alzheimers.  I'd be perfectly happy to lack that enzyme, too.

I should get the result in 6-8 weeks.

The clinic that I did the NASH trial with is bugging me to go through another NASH trial with another drug manufacturer.  

So, the big question is:  do I die of liver failure or live the living death of alzheimers?  I think I'll go take a nap.


----------



## Leann

charry said:


> Just adding to my day as hubby not well and sleeping.
> I've just filled 4 bags of leaves ready for garden refuse tomorrow
> Checked and unblocked all drains
> Put out 4 boxes of recycling
> Remade bed
> So a productive day in all


You're pretty amazing @charry !


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've done very little...took a rest from  my very productive day yesterday...which I posted about further back ...

Had to clear up all the mess in the gardens  caused by the storms .. but fortunately living on the top of a hill means no flooding...just a whole ton of water in all the pots and ornaments.. and the Barn and sheds have had to have the dehumidifiers going all day to dry out the damp.. the indicators state that the humidity was at 80% in there..

Got a load of pictures downloaded today..that's always a relaxing thing to do...

Got my trainers washed... and dried..I didn't dry them in the dryer, instead I put them to dry in the airing cupboard where it;s hot..

Cooked a  Rosemary and Red Wine Lamb shank for dinner.. along with Broccoli tots...


----------



## win231

Re:  Bathroom Remodel.
Some workers came by with buckets of hot tar & covered the new shower.  Ahhhh, the aroma of tar in every room, mixed with everything I'm eating.
Simply heaven with every breath.........     
"Hey, this sandwich tastes like tar."

Drywall & plaster all day.  No more tar aroma.  Now plaster aroma.


----------



## charry

Leann said:


> You're pretty amazing @charry !


Thankyou Leann xx


----------



## Trila

Yesterday was spent moving tree trunks, that had been cut down last winter.  Per usual, I _did_ over do it when moving them. Almost every one of those tree trunks needed 2 people to move them! And, of course, they all needed to be hauled about 200 yards! First we had to pull and tug to get them clear of any over growing brush. Then we loaded them into Dio's truck. Don't forget the unloading, too! There were 4 truck loads, all together....yes, I over did it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the time we were done, I was exhausted and my wrist hurt. But it is done! Now we are ready for our annual Yule Bonfire!  

Since moving all of that wood, I _have_ taken it easy on my wrist. I even skipped some of my PT, just to give it a break....figuratively speaking, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's fine now, well......as good as it was before moving all of those logs!

That bonfire is going to be so big, that you may be able to see it in the UK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that it's done, I'm looking forward to our annual Yule celebration. "When" we celebrate is not always actually on Yule, but we try to get to as close as possible...it will depend on the weather.

Our celebration will start early in the morning, when Dio lights up the pile of wood. We will spend the whole day tending to the fire, pushing the end pieces of wood to the middle, etc. While we sit around and watch the fire, we will drink adult beverages. It is the one day a year that I will probably over indulge.  Once the fire goes down enough that we can get closer to it, we will roast hot dogs and marshmallows. We do this every year, but usually our fires are not this big!!! LOL. Hopefully it will be out by the time we go in for the night!


----------



## Don M.

Today was another "leaf blowing" day....parts of the yard are buried under 6 inches of leaves.  It's a bit frustrating. as the wind keeps shifting, but I go the bulk of them moved well away from the house and workshop.  Perhaps, in another couple of weeks, 99% of them will have fallen from the trees, and one more "session" should be it for the year.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

today a casual this and that day, shopping, walking exercise at my local gym
where it is warm, visited a friend, and now home and doing laundry lol


----------



## Sliverfox

Another  what we did  day.

Hubby had doctor appointment at 8:30 a.m.
After that we stopped at CVS to see if we could get our  booster shots.
Got that done ,, back home to  walk the dog & get something  to eat.

Such  a  bright,mild  day,, I suggested we take a drive to Kinzua Dam.
After reading about  how the drought  is affecting the Mississippi River,. 
Wanted to see how   low the water at the local dam was.

it's low  but water is  still being released from it.
We  drove over where we  used to launch our  boat .
Only one  boat ramp was usable.

Took a long  slow drive through  part of the Allegheny Forest.
Very few people were  traveling  those roads.


----------



## squatting dog

got a lot closer to finishing the next garden plot. It took an awful lot of shoveling to unload all those loads of mulch, but, it'll pay off when we plant there.  Dogs are having a field day rolling in this.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Going to bed because work is at 5 tomorrow, and tomorrow comes early!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Going to bed because work is at 5 tomorrow, and tomorrow comes early!


what time is it there now ?... g;night you feverish workist you...


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30 walked half way down my street, temp was 55 no wind was refreshiing,came back to water a couple plants in our community garden
 This morning, I'm going with other Canopy of Neighbor members{am member/ volunteer} to Kleinhans Music Hall home of the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. Once month they have a Fri 10:30 am concert featuring a different theme,today's is 1920's jazz from Paris, London,Chicago, with music of Irving Berlin, Edith Piaf, Josephine Baker.Its free for Canopy members, last time I went was in April had a wonderful time
The rest of my day take advantage of the unseasonable warm temps {today 70} take an afternoon walk,read NYT,my book


----------



## Trila

We have been having the most beautiful weather! The other day we went into town. Our excuse was to go to the library to get season 2 of Yellowstone (it was already out), but really we just wanted to walk at the park. We saw Chelveston and her buddies while we were there!





Today I'm not planning on doing a lot.  We have to get up extra early tomorrow, for an early party at the roller rink.  I expect to have another busy weekend, so today is "rest" day.   Probably end up watching a movie or reading my book.


----------



## Pepper

Doctor.  My world is filled with doctors......


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday I did something that I haven’t done in a very long time….got rid of expired food items.
I don’t use a lot of canned goods…..went through those, most of which, gone.
My baking supplies…..haven’t baked for a very long time…..surprised how much I had, expired…..gone…..with replace with small sizes of those goods.
Came across a bottle of olive oil which I haven’t opened as yet……WOW…..had a SHOCK…..did you know 1 table spoon is 126 calories, and 22% fat.
I think I bought it because, I see so many recipes and cooking shows, that use the oil, here and there and everywhere…..it’s gone.

Gave my floors an extra good going over.
Did 3 loads of laundry, caught up with now.

Today, sadly, going to give my sandals a scrub, and put them away, get out warmer footwear, and get out a warmer coat out to wear when I go out.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> Came across a bottle of olive oil which I haven’t opened as yet……WOW…..had a SHOCK…..did you know 1 table spoon is 126 calories, and 22% fat.


All pure fats including oils, butter, shortening, etc., are roughly 100 calories per tablespoon.


----------



## StarSong

The carpet cleaner is coming later this morning.  Yay! Haven't had them done since shortly before the pandemic started and they show it.  
Not babysitting today so it's a great opportunity to catch up on some business chores. With any luck I'll have the energy to slog through some of the huge piles of paperwork on my desk.


----------



## Sliverfox

Put some  things in the washer.
Trying to decide what to fix for lunch


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> Dug my boots out of the closet, got my thick socks out of the, well, thick sock basket, put my warm sweatpants on, shirt, sweater with hood, coat, mittens, phone, got my walker, put trash sack on walker, and grabbed my keys.
> 
> I am now exhausted.
> 
> And I still have to walk to the dumpster with the trash.


You're exercise routine puts me to shame! . I guess I just don't have your energy! (wink!)

I'm seriously thinking of ways that we can soup-up your walker with a moter.  You could terrorize the neighborhood.  I can just hear you laughing, now!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m salivating all over this gorgeous mustang I saw in town….   Oh if only I had the $$$


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny day, but chilly at 50 deg F.. 10 deg C.... forecast is for heavy rain again over the weekend, as tho' the flooding hasn't done enough damage this week....my poor DD has had a week of it.. she got a puncture this week.. and now the roof in her new house is leaking... 

I decided I ought to go and get the monthly groceries today while the sun shone  given the forecast for rain... so I went to Costco  and Tesco.. both of those stores are in different towns.. and then on the return home I went to yet another town, to yet another store.. all supermarkets.. and none sell the same things that I wanted.

Filled the tank up at Costco.. still 10p a litre cheaper than any of the garages.. 

Got home an hour before dark, and it took me exactly an hour to portion and freeze all the meat .. and the  Dinner Rolls... all of it should last at least a month .. My back is killing me.. !!


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Yesterday I did something that I haven’t done in a very long time….got rid of expired food items.
> I don’t use a lot of canned goods…..went through those, most of which, gone.
> My baking supplies…..haven’t baked for a very long time…..surprised how much I had, expired…..gone…..with replace with small sizes of those goods.
> Came across a bottle of olive oil which I haven’t opened as yet……WOW…..had a SHOCK…..did you know 1 table spoon is 126 calories, and 22% fat.
> I think I bought it because, I see so many recipes and cooking shows, that use the oil, here and there and everywhere…..it’s gone.
> 
> Gave my floors an extra good going over.
> Did 3 loads of laundry, caught up with now.
> 
> Today, sadly, going to give my sandals a scrub, and put them away, get out warmer footwear, and get out a warmer coat out to wear when I go out.


Good for you!!!!   I recently cleaned out my canned goods, when found a leaker.  Now my cabinets are mostly empty, and I love it!!!  I'm using up what I have, and storing less...it's a good feeling!

Happy cleaning!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m salivating all over this gorgeous mustang I saw in town….   Oh if only I had the $$$
> 
> View attachment 248462


Nice!!!!  Can I pitch in with you?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Trila said:


> Nice!!!!  Can I pitch in with you?


Sure!


----------



## Trila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sure!


----------



## NorthernLight

I was "thinking about" going to the pool today, but I think I'll put it off until next week. It takes me a while to change direction or develop new habits these days. Letting something simmer at the back of my mind seems to be a necessary step.

So, aside from the usual (exercise, housework, etc.), I'll research trivia questions and travel info.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back in the shop finishing up the welding on another project, and getting it ready for paint. Got a little more snow last night. 



http://imgur.com/uDFsnhg




http://imgur.com/N5UP676


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly It was 7:23 when I posted that last night. I didn't respond because...I'd gone to bed! Rinse and repeat for tomorrow's schedule. Then off on Sunday.

It's a perfectly beautiful day again. Actually, it was so warm sitting on the patio with a cup of coffee that I had to come inside. This nice fall weather is supposed to last at least until next Wednesday. I can handle it


----------



## BC Flash

MickaC said:


> Came across a bottle of olive oil which I haven’t opened as yet……WOW…..had a SHOCK…..did you know 1 table spoon is 126 calories, and 22% fat.
> I think I bought it because, I see so many recipes and cooking shows, that use the oil, here and there and everywhere…..it’s gone.


----------



## Shalimar

*Cooking a beef roast in my new slow cooker. The scent of it is driving Sassafras and I crazy. Will be purchasing a new air fryer, so looking through online recipes galore. *


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC  In the case of olive oil vs another cooking oil, the health benefits of olive oil far outweigh the calories. The more processing involved in any cooking oil, the more nutrients are removed, and other cooking oils are processed over and over again. 

IOW, olive oil is a heart-healthy oil as opposed to other kinds of oils. 

Jussayin'


----------



## oldaunt

Putting the last border row on a quilt top so I can quilt it. What shows on the side there needed done on both ends yet.


----------



## hollydolly

It's Guy Fawkes/ Bonfire night tomorrow night here .. but as usual the fireworks are being let off  before the day.. so all I can hear is the loud explosions of fireworks.. which will last until midnight or past midnight.. these are individuals not organised parties. Tomorrow will be the same with the added Organised parties.. and then on for several days ..even tho' it's only supposed to be one night.

I'm very pleased I don't have a pet, they get terrified of the noise..


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Putting the last border row on a quilt top so I can quilt it. What shows on the side there needed done on both ends yet.View attachment 248474


BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Back in the shop finishing up the welding on another project, and getting it ready for paint. Got a little more snow last night.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uDFsnhg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N5UP676


beautiful.... looks like a Winter Calendar shot


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly It was 7:23 when I posted that last night. I didn't respond because...I'd gone to bed! Rinse and repeat for tomorrow's schedule. Then off on Sunday.
> 
> It's a perfectly beautiful day again. Actually, it was so warm sitting on the patio with a cup of coffee that I had to come inside. This nice fall weather is supposed to last at least until next Wednesday. I can handle it


it's 7 degrees here.. after a sunny but chilly day... I saw road signs on the way home this afternoon that said the gritters will be out tonight...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> it's 7 degrees here.. after a sunny but chilly day... I saw road signs on the way home this afternoon that said the gritters will be out tonight...


It was 22 here, but once it’s below 30 it’s just too dang cold.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> It was 22 here, but once it’s below 30 it’s just too dang cold.


It's not that cold in the house currently.. but I did have to put a fleece jacket  on top of my sweater after I just went out into the garden to lock up all the outbuildings, and that put the chill right through me. Trying not to turn the heating on..or I'll be donating part of my body as payment at the end of the month..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> It's not that cold in the house currently.. but I did have to put a fleece jacket  on top of my sweater after I just went out into the garden to lock up all the outbuildings, and that put the chill right through me. Trying not to turn the heating on..or I'll be donating part of my body as payment at the end of the month..


Our utilities were much higher in the house than in the apartment.  The house payment was the same as our rent, but the house was just too expensive due to the upkeep and utilities so glad we moved to the apartment.  Sometimes I miss having a house but not too often


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Our utilities were much higher in the house than in the apartment.  The house payment was the same as our rent, but the house was just too expensive due to the upkeep and utilities so glad we moved to the apartment.  Sometimes I miss having a house but not too often


our Utilities have risen over 100 % in the last year due in large part to the war in Europe, and the high cost of oil, et al.. I now have to find close to £400 every 30 days for Power...


----------



## Aneeda72

I got my walking done today but it was hard.  I am really tired, too tired for the treadmill or stationery bike so I walked outside.  It was really cold and the cold air helped keep me going.  .  Took me all day to get it done.

Got hamburger for lunch.  Then grocery shopping, paid some bills, and put a small roast in the oven.  I actually cook simple things now and then.  Nothing easier than a roast.  Got it in late so it will be ready about my bedtime.  Although I wish I could go to bed now.  

I notice my husbands cognitive abilities are becoming less and less.  . I wonder if his brain has shrunk more.  An mri, a decade or so ago, showed it was shrinking.  One more thing to cope with


----------



## HoneyNut

Today was chore day, my day to get room cleaning service at the hotel (so naturally I cleaned up the room so it wouldn't be a mess when they arrived, ha ha), then laundry and lastly a trip to the grocery store.  

This week I enjoyed three straight days of seeing the Art Museum and I plan to go again both tomorrow and Sunday.

My mind is so undecided, a complete confused mess, I don't know what I want.  I haven't made my hotel reservation for next month yet because I am so happy here and wish I could stay.  I called today and set up an appointment with a realtor for next Tuesday to look at a 55+ independent living community that is about 20 minutes away.  Then I stress about what if I find a place here and then can't afford to travel down the coast or back up to see New York City?   But if I continue my trip what if I don't have enough money left to have any choice but to return to boring Omaha?  But if I live here, when will I get to see my daughter in Omaha?  What about when she has (hopefully) children?   I'm afraid to make a decision, and afraid indecision will cause me to lose the financial ability to make a decision.

On the more minor side of life, Amazon Prime Reading let me download a good book but the others in the series would require me to subscribe for Kindle Unlimited.  It did let me download the first 4 chapters of the other books in the series as a 'sample'.  So frustrated, they are scary good at knowing how to lure me in for the Kindle Unlimited.  Haven't succumbed yet tho.


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I went up to clubhouse for a 10 am meeting. Both of us thought is was the 4th, today. Nope…the 14th. Duh..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> our Utilities have risen over £100 % in the last year due in large part to the war in Europe, and the high cost of oil, et al.. I now have to find close to £400 every 30 days for Power...


CNN said there will be a world wide recession and frequently refers to the problems in England. Eggs here a 4 to 5 dollars a 12 pack.  WOW.  It must be the cost of grain cause the chickens are still alive and well, the roosters are still doing their job, and there are plenty of eggs and cardboard.

Or, could it be, big business is racking in our dollars?  Yup, just like gasoline-price gouging I think.  Cause the US grows grain.

Anyway, crossed eggs off the grocery list.  I don’t like them anyway, and husband can eat something else.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> CNN said there will be a world wide recession and frequently refers to the problems in England. Eggs here a 4 to 5 dollars a 12 pack.  WOW.  It must be the cost of grain cause the chickens are still alive and well, the roosters are still doing their job, and there are plenty of eggs and cardboard.
> 
> Or, could it be, big business in racking in our dollars?  Yup, just like gasoline-price gouging I think.  Cause the US grows grain.
> 
> Anyway, crossed eggs off the grocery list.  I don’t like them anyway, and husband can eat something else.


oddly...eggs really haven't risen in price here at all.. In fact I got a  Dozen Free range eggs today £2.05  and there were cheaper ones if I was to buy from caged/barn hens


----------



## HoneyNut

Aneeda72 said:


> Or, could it be, big business in racking in our dollars? Yup, just like gasoline-price gouging I think.


Yes it is shocking about the high profits businesses are raking in while pretending it is due to inflation.  Example that most affects me is the hotel that last year charged $150 pet fee for first month and $50 for subsequent months this fall started charging $435 pet fee for first month and $300 for subsequent months.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> Today was chore day, my day to get room cleaning service at the hotel (so naturally I cleaned up the room so it wouldn't be a mess when they arrived, ha ha), then laundry and lastly a trip to the grocery store.
> 
> This week I enjoyed three straight days of seeing the Art Museum and I plan to go again both tomorrow and Sunday.
> 
> My mind is so undecided, a complete confused mess, I don't know what I want.  I haven't made my hotel reservation for next month yet because I am so happy here and wish I could stay.  I called today and set up an appointment with a realtor for next Tuesday to look at a 55+ independent living community that is about 20 minutes away.  Then I stress about what if I find a place here and then can't afford to travel down the coast or back up to see New York City?   But if I continue my trip what if I don't have enough money left to have any choice but to return to boring Omaha?  But if I live here, when will I get to see my daughter in Omaha?  What about when she has (hopefully) children?   I'm afraid to make a decision, and afraid indecision will cause me to lose the financial ability to make a decision.
> 
> On the more minor side of life, Amazon Prime Reading let me download a good book but the others in the series would require me to subscribe for Kindle Unlimited.  It did let me download the first 4 chapters of the other books in the series as a 'sample'.  So frustrated, they are scary good at knowing how to lure me in for the Kindle Unlimited.  Haven't succumbed yet tho.


If you love it there I would go ahead and look, get pricing on things there.  Look at food, gas, insurance, medical facilities.  Things you would have access to in the immediate area you might live, if there a library, senior center or social activites you enjoy.  Restaurants, grocery stores, transit etc.  Maybe it is time to take a travel break, go home, reevalute everything.  Talk to your daughter.  Does she see where she lives now as her life choice.  Will she be making a change in the future and move.  If so, would it be somewhere you would like and afford?


----------



## bowmore

I am taking my wife out to dinner at our favorite restaurant by the beach to celebrate our 15th anniversary.


----------



## Sassycakes

My BIL called today and I got to say hello to an old friend of mine who is his sister. We both were pregnant at the same time years ago. She had a boy and I had a girl. Her son stars on the TV show "It's always sunny in Philly" His name is  Rob McElhenney


----------



## DebraMae

I have been sitting in the hall with a tornado passing about 7 miles from me.  That front line has passed now but areas east of me are getting hit.  Rain is really coming down.


----------



## Pinky

HoneyNut said:


> On the more minor side of life, Amazon Prime Reading let me download a good book but the others in the series would require me to subscribe for Kindle Unlimited.  It did let me download the first 4 chapters of the other books in the series as a 'sample'.  So frustrated, they are scary good at knowing how to lure me in for the Kindle Unlimited.  Haven't succumbed yet tho.


@HoneyNut 
Do you have a library card? If so, they let you download books for free.


----------



## hollydolly

@HoneyNut , I've never used any of these but I did a quick search for free downloadable books for you...

https://www.studyinternational.com/news/download-books-for-free/


----------



## Leann

Today, tomorrow and Sunday the weather will be (presumably) the last few days of relatively warm temperatures before the cold winds roll in. I hope to do yard work this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Today, tomorrow and Sunday the weather will be (presumably) the last few days of relatively warm temperatures before the cold winds roll in. I hope to do yard work this weekend.


 I got my lawns cut last week, thank goodness I did because we've had some serious storm this last few days.. so I'm hoping that the mowing and the bedding down of things is the last until spring..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72The increase in the price of eggs is due to the avian flu. Corporate greed probably figures in there, too, though. There's a reason...avian flu...so the thinking may be why not take advantage of that?


----------



## katlupe

Today I am vacuuming and cleaning the 4 rugs I had on top of the carpeting. Protecting them in plastic bags and will store them in the storage locker till spring. Then my plan (my plan........doesn't mean I will actually do them today) is to do laundry, clean the bathroom, get my printer connected to my computer (once again!) and clean out ONE drawer of a dresser. I take breaks constantly so that is why I do not always get the job finished on the same day I started it.


----------



## katlupe

bowmore said:


> I am taking my wife out to dinner at our favorite restaurant by the beach to celebrate our 15th anniversary.


Happy Anniversary!!!! @bowmore


----------



## Mizmo

Today my friend is picking me up for a shopping visit to Giant Target.
Second time this week for good friends coming to the fore.
Everything there from groceries to clothing is at average price but still good quality especially in food stuffs.
Casual every day clothing for everyone is priced for the meagre pocketboook.
I got great leggings there for nine bucks a pair last time i visited.
Oh..... I will pick up more potato chips coz I have to eat  extra for @Georgiagranny til she gets out to shop .
No problem !
Right now I am off back to bed. Been up since 4am

Meantime Y'All


----------



## MickaC

bowmore said:


> I am taking my wife out to dinner at our favorite restaurant by the beach to celebrate our 15th anniversary.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you both, for yesterday.
Did you enjoy dinner.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> CNN said there will be a world wide recession and frequently refers to the problems in England. Eggs here a 4 to 5 dollars a 12 pack.  WOW.  It must be the cost of grain cause the chickens are still alive and well, the roosters are still doing their job, and there are plenty of eggs and cardboard.
> 
> Or, could it be, big business is racking in our dollars?  Yup, just like gasoline-price gouging I think.  Cause the US grows grain.
> 
> Anyway, crossed eggs off the grocery list.  I don’t like them anyway, and husband can eat something else.


Eggs here have been just under $7.00 for 18. Have been for a while.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, I did the responsible thing…..got out appropriate footwear for the season…..I wear mule type slip ons, no backs, but the are lined with warm fuzzies. . My version of winter wear……I have yet to get out my socks…..I HATE socks.
I did the grocery thing…..what a sticker shock…..some things are getting very pricey.
Will be so happy when I don’t’ have to buy groceries…..other than maybe a few snack things…..( at my future residence…..meals are included.  .

Today…..going to transfer some patio blocks to the back of the yard.
Get a refill on some meds.
And whatever I come up with.


----------



## Sliverfox

Catching up on what I didn't  get done  yesterday,,, was a bit sick from COVID shot.

Have clothes to take out of dryer, sink full of  dirty dishes,, so on , & so forth.

Lovely day here,, hope everyone gets to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MickaC

Oh….I left out a very important task I’m going to do today……
Going to watch the clock till it’s time to set back an hour……..have been MISSING that hour since spring…..now I can get rested up again..


----------



## Jamala

Spent an entire day with the airline, trying to get the seats of my choice. to the UK to spend Christmas with the family.
Success, so I am over the moon!


----------



## StarSong

Mizmo said:


> *Oh..... I will pick up more potato chips coz I have to eat  extra for @Georgiagranny til she gets out to shop .*
> No problem !


If you're shopping for @Georgiagranny, you'd better stock up on ice cream, too!


----------



## Georgiagranny

StarSong said:


> If you're shopping for @Georgiagranny, you'd better stock up on ice cream, too!


Actually, I have nine half gallons in the freezer as we speak.


----------



## StarSong

Our carpet cleaner came yesterday and he did a spectacular job!  He advised against doing our sectional sofa because it would be $300 to clean.  I'd mentioned we were going to replace it as soon as we found something we liked - he said we should just put the money toward new furniture.  He owns the business and is so honest...  

He arrived exactly on time at 9 AM, did a thorough job, was finished in about 1-1/2 hours and was delighted with his $50 tip. Carpets were dry by mid-afternoon. 

I happened to be barefoot when he was here and DH had on shoes. He commented that* bare feet were the worst for keeping floors and carpets clean and in good repair.* Socks were best, followed by shoes, and bare feet came in last. Totally surprised me. 

He explained that natural body oils cause the carpets to attract and hold the dirt even after vacuuming. As we walk on that dirt it further grinds into the carpet, fraying the fibers. 
Good to know.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> Actually, I have nine half gallons in the freezer as we speak.


Sounds like your stock is a little low...


----------



## StarSong

Jamala said:


> Spent an entire day with the airline, trying to get the seats of my choice. to the UK to spend Christmas with the family.
> Success, so I am over the moon!


Where are you now?  I was under the impression that you were in the UK.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sorted out the freezers and dumped some things that were buried in the bottom of them for years.   I really should be more organised - I don't like wasting food.
Making Rogan Josh for dinner.  I've had mutton marinating all day and it's just about time to start cooking.


----------



## MarkinPhx

i just saw a coyote jump over both fences in the backyard. Something I don't see everyday and I was impressed. I guess it has been hanging out in the neighborhood for awhile now.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> Our carpet cleaner came yesterday and he did a spectacular job!  He advised against doing our sectional sofa because it would be $300 to clean.  I'd mentioned we were going to replace it as soon as we found something we liked - he said we should just put the money toward new furniture.  He owns the business and is so honest...
> 
> He arrived exactly on time at 9 AM, did a thorough job, was finished in about 1-1/2 hours and was delighted with his $50 tip. Carpets were dry by mid-afternoon.
> 
> I happened to be barefoot when he was here and DH had on shoes. He commented that* bare feet were the worst for keeping floors and carpets clean and in good repair.* Socks were best, followed by shoes, and bare feet came in last. Totally surprised me.
> 
> He explained that natural body oils cause the carpets to attract and hold the dirt even after vacuuming. As we walk on that dirt it further grinds into the carpet, fraying the fibers.
> Good to know.


I’m glad you’re happy with your carpet cleaning.
Many, many years ago I thought it would make sense to own a steam cleaner for the carpets……I’m so glad I invested in one……with always having pets…..cats and dogs…..now, only dogs…..it’s a big plus…..able to do the carpet whenever I needed to or wanted to.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> I’m glad you’re happy with your carpet cleaning.
> Many, many years ago I thought it would make sense to own a steam cleaner for the carpets……I’m so glad I invested in one……with always having pets…..cats and dogs…..now, only dogs…..it’s a big plus…..able to do the carpet whenever I needed to or wanted to.


We had a steam cleaner for many years but it eventually died.  By that time, cleaning the carpets became too much work for DH and me anyway.  That's a job for younger, stronger backs.  

Now that the worst of Covid is behind us (fingers crossed), we'll get the carpets cleaned every year or two. 

In younger years we usually had more time and energy than money so we did almost everything ourselves.  Now that we're older we can afford to hire people to manage  the most physically demanding chores.    

Having extra money is the main reason we're _semi_-retired rather than completely retired.     

p.s.  We mentioned our dearly departed dog and his frequent accidents toward the end to the carpet cleaner.  (Our new dog is much better on that score.)  The guy smiled and said dogs and kids keep him in business.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD and her ex owned a carpet store. They had a hard time convincing customers that they shouldn't go barefoot on their carpet. They didn't have to tell me because I thought that was something everybody knew. Guess not.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> DD and her ex owned a carpet store. They had a hard time convincing customers that they shouldn't go barefoot on their carpet. They didn't have to tell me because I thought that was something everybody knew. Guess not.


It was news to me...


----------



## Aneeda72

Rained, and then rained some more; but got my walking done in between the, well, rain.  Although got some walking done in the rain.  Large moving van blocked our garage for hours so no going anywhere else today.  One of the downfalls of apartment living.  I don’t like to ask them to move unless it’s absolutely necessary.

Earlier in the day we went and got haircuts.

Joey is in a special Olympics dance group with his girlfriend.  They had a performance (contest) today and his group won first place so they all got “gold” medals.  Everyone gets a medal.  Gold, silver, whatever.  I love special Olympics.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Aneeda72The increase in the price of eggs is due to the avian flu. Corporate greed probably figures in there, too, though. There's a reason...avian flu...so the thinking may be why not take advantage of that?


I don’t think it’s avian flu.  If it was that bad it would be on the news and we would have heard about it.  But I could be wrong and  I am wrong.  I googled it.  It said avian flu is responsible for a 10% decrease in egg production.  Hmm, 10% less eggs caused a 2 dollar raise a carton?  Corporate greed, me thinks.


----------



## StarSong

Eggs here are roughly $3.00/dozen for large or X-large.  That's the Costco and Aldi price.  Regular grocery stores are higher.  

Eggs have gone up not only because of greed and avian flu.  Animal feed, chicken feed included, labor, transportation costs and packaging prices have all gone up.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We had to make two trips to town today...SATURDAY! Lot's of traffic. It seems like there are more people than there were 2 months ago. It is nice to be home.


----------



## Georgiagranny

BTW, did y'all know that Aldi is selling Thanksgiving Dinner makings at 2019 prices? Walmart says 2021 prices. Um. Big difference between Walmart and Aldi to begin with, but bigger difference between Aldi 2019 prices and Walmart 2021 prices!

It feels like Sunday to me. Maybe tomorrow will still feel like Sunday and with an "extra" hour to boot...

ETA: Turkeys at $1.09/lb at Aldi.


----------



## hawkdon

Just finished matteress shopping, on line....got a new one
coming on monday...mattress firm...time for it, old one is
sagging too much.....


----------



## NorthernLight

I had a nice talk with my local Spanish conversation partner. Bought a few things on the way home. Other than that, same old.... 

Not complaining. I'm grateful not to have too much going on in one day.

I got cooked burger patties from the A&W, enough for 2 meals. Other food has gone up, but not the fast food patties!


----------



## Leann

Saturday chores, per usual, then a trip to Trader Joe's (110 miles round-trip) for some things I like but just can't get locally. I only do this once or twice a year and given the cost of gasoline, it may be another year before I go there again. When I got home, I portioned out the frozen food into single-serving packages and vacuum sealed to prevent freezer burn.


----------



## DebraMae

I had to have more trees cut down, 65 foot pines.  The guys came and took down 4 more today.  They were dead and near power lines.  We are having a lot of them die in our area.  I think either beetles or the super cold winters combined with the drought summers are killing them.  It's hard to tell.  They will look fine one day and be dying the next.  That along with my lovely neighbors who like to chop on them is making things rough here.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Saturday chores, per usual, then a trip to Trader Joe's (110 miles round-trip) for some things I like but just can't get locally. I only do this once or twice a year and given the cost of gasoline, it may be another year before I go there again. When I got home, I portioned out the frozen food into single-serving packages and vacuum sealed to prevent freezer burn.


I never vacuum seal my food when I bag and freeze it.. I just flatten out the air and seal.. never had freezer burn on any of it...


----------



## Blessed

Out there hitting the sales at the groceries.  Filling the big pantry with things I use when I see really good prices.  Pasta, .69lb, canned tomatoes of all kinds, .69 a can.  Nestle chocolate chips 1.99bag. Del Monte canned veg for a dollar a can. Swanson broth .69 can. With winter and the holidays I like to stock up so I don't have to go out in the cold, rain plus I hate the crowds!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Out there hitting the sales at the groceries.  Filling the big pantry with things I use when I see really good prices.  Pasta, .69lb, canned tomatoes of all kinds, .69 a can.  Nestle chocolate chips 1.99bag. Del Monte canned veg for a dollar a can. Swanson broth .69 can. With winter and the holidays I like to stock up so I don't have to go out in the cold, rain plus I hate the crowds!!


Good for you.. I do the self same thing and stock up as much as I can. I have 2 full size freezers and a half freezer filled.. as well as a bunch of canned and dried goods. I don't really eat canned meat .. but I buy beans and corn, and some veggies in cans


----------



## Georgiagranny

You'd think that working in a supermarket, I'd be all stocked up on all the good deals every week. Nope. When my shift is over all I want to do is get the heck outta there and have to be careful not to break both legs in my race to the door.

Instead, DD and I go Walmarting, usually on one of my days off.

And...since Aldi is rolling back their prices on all holiday foods to 2019 prices, I can't afford to shop where I work. As a matter of fact, we won't be doing much Walmarting for holiday food, either. Besides, Aldi is only two miles from home; Walmart is five...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> You'd think that working in a supermarket, I'd be all stocked up on all the good deals every week. Nope. When my shift is over all I want to do is get the heck outta there and have to be careful not to break both legs in my race to the door.
> 
> Instead, DD and I go Walmarting, usually on one of my days off.
> 
> And...since Aldi is rolling back their prices on all holiday foods to 2019 prices, I can't afford to shop where I work. As a matter of fact, we won't be doing much Walmarting for holiday food, either. Besides, Aldi is only two miles from home; Walmart is five...


hmmmm...I haven't heard that Aldi here are rolling back their prices... they need to....or one of the supermarkets need to.. prices are sky high..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I don't know that Aldi is doing that everywhere but for sure in the US. As big as Aldi is worldwide and as high as prices are worldwide, I'd think they'd do it everywhere. I think it's intended to be pre-pandemic pricing.

Just for sh!ts and giggles, I'm gonna Google it.

ETA: UK website says nothing about lower prices. Maybe it's just here because of upcoming Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## hollydolly

Given that the UK is now officially in a recession you'd think they might start here...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Given that the UK is now officially in a recession you'd think they might start here...


Gee, over here the politicians keep telling us that not only are we _not_ in a recession, but that we won't be. Economists, OTOH, are singing an entirely different tune!


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Good for you.. I do the self same thing and stock up as much as I can. I have 2 full size freezers and a half freezer filled.. as well as a bunch of canned and dried goods. I don't really eat canned meat .. but I buy beans and corn, and some veggies in cans


Freezers are full of meats at present, last thing I added was bacon and some beautiful jumbo shrimp.  The canned goods I use all the time, canned broth for soup making is a must for me.  Canned tomatos for the year, pasta for the year. I bought $120.00 but after discounts total was 80. 

I keep some canned meat, tuna for sandwiches, chicken breast for times when I want to rush a soup. Canned clams I use in stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## NorthernLight

DebraMae said:


> I had to have more trees cut down, 65 foot pines.  The guys came and took down 4 more today.  They were dead and near power lines.  We are having a lot of them die in our area.  I think either beetles or the super cold winters combined with the drought summers are killing them.  It's hard to tell.  They will look fine one day and be dying the next.  That along with my lovely neighbors who like to chop on them is making things rough here.


That's sad!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Freezers are full of meats at present, last thing I added was bacon and some beautiful jumbo shrimp.  The canned goods I use all the time, canned broth for soup making is a must for me.  Canned tomatos for the year, pasta for the year. I bought $120.00 but after discounts total was 80.
> 
> I keep some canned meat, tuna for sandwiches, chicken breast for times when I want to rush a soup. Canned clams I use in stuffed mushrooms.


oh yes I forgot about Tuna and crab .... I buy those canned, altho' I don't eat them very often... and when in Spain I bring home Canned Mussels, much cheaper than they cost here..however I do eat quite a lot of fresh smoked Salmon and trout..

yes my freezers are full of meat & fish.. as well as some dairy and bread products.. I only ever make soup in winter, and then I freeze it in portions.. But I don't buy canned meat at all..


----------



## bowmore

Since was have moved to our new apartment, we have been blessed to see a green flash at sunset a few times. weather has to be just perfect, and the sun goes down over the ocean. We saw one tonight for the first time in a long time.
From Wikipedia:
The *green flash* and *green ray* are meteorological optical phenomena that sometimes occur transiently around the moment of sunset or sunrise. When the conditions are right, a distinct green spot is briefly visible above the upper rim of the Sun's disk; the green appearance usually lasts for no more than two seconds. 
The green flash may happen every evening, but it’s hard to spot. Atmospheric conditions, like moisture and pollution, can warp and deflect the verdant tone before it reaches our eyes. A clear coastal night is typically your best chance


----------



## Georgiagranny

At 5am it's 65F. When the temperature crash comes, it's gonna be a whopper!

A day off. Maybe I'll blue my hair. Maybe I won't do a damnthang*

*Southern speak for damned thing.


----------



## horseless carriage

Our Christmas dance party tickets have arrived, well actually I collected them. Last year they were posted only never to be seen again. We shall gather with our friends on the 22nd of December, dressed, like others, in vintage finery. Following that on the 31st, there will be a New Year's dance party similarly themed.

Finding my way around Senior Forums has been a learning curve, when I read of those who are housebound it makes me wonder about whether to post about our social life. The feelings of others is something I must remember, still being much of a novice on forum etiquette. 

There was a time when we filled our calendar with social events, all worked around my wife's shift pattern. Alas age has caught up with us, but we can still dance the less energetic dances, having said that, the jive is irresistible, even though it will be aches and pains the next day, despite the soothing hot bath before going to bed.


----------



## katlupe

Leann said:


> Saturday chores, per usual, then a trip to Trader Joe's (110 miles round-trip) for some things I like but just can't get locally. I only do this once or twice a year and given the cost of gasoline, it may be another year before I go there again. When I got home, I portioned out the frozen food into single-serving packages and vacuum sealed to prevent freezer burn.


I do the same.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I beg your pardon. It's 66F here. 70F in the city. Unheard of at this hour of the day in November.

@horseless carriage  Of course you should post about your social life, your comings and goings, and post pix to go along with it all!


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> Our Christmas dance party tickets have arrived, well actually I collected them. Last year they were posted only never to be seen again. We shall gather with our friends on the 22nd of December, dressed, like others, in vintage finery. Following that on the 31st, there will be a New Year's dance party similarly themed.
> 
> Finding my way around Senior Forums has been a learning curve, when I read of those who are housebound it makes me wonder about whether to post about our social life. The feelings of others is something I must remember, still being much of a novice on forum etiquette.
> 
> There was a time when we filled our calendar with social events, all worked around my wife's shift pattern. Alas age has caught up with us, but we can still dance the less energetic dances, having said that, the jive is irresistible, even though it will be aches and pains the next day, despite the soothing hot bath before going to bed.


I am not exactly housebound but don't go many places. I really enjoy seeing what you and others are doing. Especially since you are in another country. Keep posting!


----------



## katlupe

I got up early and then realized I hadn't changed my clocks before I went to bed. I had my coffee and gave Rabbit his food and morning banana. Now I am moving my CDs from a bookshelf to a dresser drawer. Guess that is what I am working on today, dresser drawers and bookcases.


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> Our Christmas dance party tickets have arrived, well actually I collected them. Last year they were posted only never to be seen again. We shall gather with our friends on the 22nd of December, dressed, like others, in vintage finery. Following that on the 31st, there will be a New Year's dance party similarly themed.
> 
> Finding my way around Senior Forums has been a learning curve, when I read of those who are housebound it makes me wonder about whether to post about our social life. The feelings of others is something I must remember, still being much of a novice on forum etiquette.
> 
> There was a time when we filled our calendar with social events, all worked around my wife's shift pattern. Alas age has caught up with us, but we can still dance the less energetic dances, having said that, the jive is irresistible, even though it will be aches and pains the next day, despite the soothing hot bath before going to bed.


I love to hear about all the adventures you have and see the pictures as well!!


----------



## Blessed

Well most of you are starting your day but I am soon off to the bed.  Sleep schedule is upside down


----------



## Georgiagranny

I gotta change clocks, too. There's one over the kitchen door that requires jumping through hoops, an executive order and a note from my mother to change so that one never changes! It's just too much trouble.

There's just one that's not digital, mainly decorative, but requires a step ladder to reach. Ugh. 

The coffee pot? OMG! An engineering degree needed to get that one changed so that it both shows the time and is auto-set to start coffee in the morning.

The TV and phone are automatic. Yay.

Can we puhleez just stay on standard time forevermore?


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> @horseless carriage  Of course you should post about your social life, your comings and goings, and post pix to go along with it all!


Thank you for that, and just for you, as you are from Georgia, my wife and I have spent many a happy hour in your State. I had a schoolfriend who went into hospital administration after leaving school/college. She saw a job advert for a post in Savannah, went for it and was hired. Later she met a surgeon who had lost his wife to cancer, she married her surgeon although he was about twenty years her senior. 

We couldn't get to their wedding but we have visited them almost every year up until I had a hip replacement about five years ago. They both passed away, within a year of each other, just before the Covid outbreak. We haven't been to the US since, we haven't been to mainland Europe either, too much going on here at home.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> I gotta change clocks, too. There's one over the kitchen door that requires jumping through hoops, an executive order and a note from my mother to change so that one never changes! It's just too much trouble.
> 
> There's just one that's not digital, mainly decorative, but requires a step ladder to reach. Ugh.
> 
> The coffee pot? OMG! An engineering degree needed to get that one changed so that it both shows the time and is auto-set to start coffee in the morning.
> 
> The TV and phone are automatic. Yay.
> 
> Can we puhleez just stay on standard time forevermore?


I don't worry about the time unless I have a appointment somewhere.  Not often so I set the alarm for those days.  Other that that I don't look at the clock.  I know your are still out there in the grind of things, and thank you for baking my bread and rolls!!


----------



## horseless carriage

Blessed said:


> I love to hear about all the adventures you have and see the pictures as well!!





katlupe said:


> I am not exactly housebound but don't go many places. I really enjoy seeing what you and others are doing. Especially since you are in another country. Keep posting!


Thank you both, you have made my Sunday, much appreciated. It's felt like a long weekend, I have been doing the house-husbandly chores while my lady has been working in her cabin doing a dress alteration for a dear friend of ours. The dress fabric is organza and it's caused no end of difficulties. A regular supply of hot drinks has done little to help.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After virtually a week of lovely Autumnal weather, it's miserable today.  Not raining now, but everything is damp and cold. I had planned to run the mower over the grass to lift and mulch the leaves, but they're just a soggy layer on the ground.  I'll have to wait till things dry up.
Making a pot of tomato and vege soup for lunch - all homegrown ingredients, and doing a roast chicken with broad beans and potatoes (again from our garden)  for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Super wet agin... hasn't stopped raining since Friday ...  and more forecast for tomorrow and Tuesday..  this is a picture of one of the vintage cars on it's way to the annual  London to Brighton Car Race..







No plans for me today aside from the usual chores..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I decided to do some laundry, shampoo and blue my hair, vacuum and clean up some spots on the carpet. We'll see how much gets done without rushing into anything...

DD and DSIL are supposed to be back tonight. Don't know what time. Sure seems weird for them not to be here. It's not like we're together 24/7 because I live alone in my little hovel and usually only see them in passing except when DD takes me and picks me up from work, but it makes a difference knowing that they're right across the hall. 

DGD is home and doesn't drive. So far she's only gone to the Square with a friend on Friday and had a friend over to visit for supper last night. Feel like I should ask her if she wants to go shopping or something just to get out because while she can't drive, I can. 

Guess I'll get started on the list...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Super wet agin... hasn't stopped raining since Friday ...  and more forecast for tomorrow and Tuesday..  this is a picture of one of the vintage cars on it's way to the annual  London to Brighton Car Race..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No plans for me today aside from the usual chores..


Hundreds of vintage car enthusiasts battled driving rain, not to mention quite a few breakdowns, during the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run today. Of the 449 competitors who set out from London's Hyde Park in torrential rain and bitter cold at 8:00 am, 77 cars never made their final destination. But coping with mishaps, technical difficulties and the elements was all part of the fun for those testing the collection of rare and wonderful pre-1905 built vehicles against the 63 mile route.


----------



## Pepper

My son has to work today a half day and since the Marathon is running today, he's coming here after work as he lives on the route and will be blocked from driving home.  We will have lunch and go supermarket shopping.  It will be fun to have him all to myself!


----------



## Georgiagranny

horseless carriage said:


> Hundreds of vintage car enthusiasts battled driving rain, not to mention quite a few breakdowns, during the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run today. Of the 449 competitors who set out from London's Hyde Park in _*torrential rain and bitter cold at 8:00 am, 77 cars never made their final destination*_. But coping with mishaps, technical difficulties and the elements was *all part of the fun* for those testing the collection of rare and wonderful pre-1905 built vehicles against the 63 mile route.


Torrential rain and bitter cold are fun? What's up with that? It's a very strange notion of "fun" but that's JMO...


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you both, you have made my Sunday, much appreciated. It's felt like a long weekend, I have been doing the house-husbandly chores while my lady has been working in her cabin doing a dress alteration for a dear friend of ours. The dress fabric is organza and it's caused no end of difficulties. A regular supply of hot drinks has done little to help.


I hope all turned out well with the dress.  I haven't made anything in quite a while but I am planning to go through my patterns and make a few things over the winter months.  I like the sound of a sewing cabin


----------



## Shalimar

Georgiagranny said:


> Torrential rain and bitter cold are fun? What's up with that? It's a very strange notion of "fun" but that's JMO...


Perhaps, for some, the vagaries of a southern climate would not be fun inducing either. I know that I would have difficulty with the heat and humidity, and all those poisonous snakes.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trish said:


> I like the sound of a sewing cabin


I'd call that a she-shed, and I want one!


----------



## Michael Z

Hopefully, not a lot today besides church this morning. Really need this day of rest as it has been so busy as of late!


----------



## horseless carriage

Trish said:


> I like the sound of a sewing cabin


It was a gift, I had a carpenter construct and build it. You could say that it's a thank you on behalf of all those she has helped, how she loves it. My good lady spent her working life as a paramedic in the ambulance service. So many times she would go quiet and say: "Just leave me alone for awhile, I will come for a cuddle when I need you." That was her way of saying that she had attended a distressing incident. But it wasn't all bad. You will probably like this.

Coming out of a hospital on one occasion a lady approached my wife and said, "Is your name Christina, but you are known as Tina?" Puzzled my wife said a cautious, "Yes."
"You won't recognise me," the lady said, "my face wasn't the business end when you delivered my baby in the back of the ambulance." "I remember," my wife said, "we had just pulled into the hospital when you went into labour, your baby put in an appearance before we could get you into the hospital." 
"This is my baby," the lady said, pointing towards the pushchair. "She's beautiful," my wife said. "Thank you," the mother replied, "her name is Christina to be known as Tina." There were hugs and tears and baby cuddles all round. It took my wife all day to get her feet back on the ground.


----------



## charry

Raining here again…
so another day indoors 
but it my busy day , with hubbys spa day…
and bed changing , washing, and other household jobs ….
have a nice day everyone


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Shalimar Yeah. The snakes don't do a thing for me, especially the copperhead I thought was a dead branch a couple of years ago! Fortunately, it moved before I tried to pick it up. Wish somebody had a video of this old lady moving really, really fast


----------



## Shalimar

Georgiagranny said:


> @Shalimar Yeah. The snakes don't do a thing for me, especially the copperhead I thought was a dead branch a couple of years ago! Fortunately, it moved before I tried to pick it up. Wish somebody had a video of this old lady moving really, really fast


Wow, you were verrry lucky!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Shalimar said:


> Wow, you were verrry lucky!


yup...have been wearing knee-high gardening boots in the garden ever since and keeping a close eye on what and where I'm moving around!


----------



## Shalimar

Georgiagranny said:


> yup...have been wearing knee-high gardening boots in the garden ever since and keeping a close eye on what and where I'm moving around!


Hmmm, so heaven will wait awhile before the Georgia Energiser Bunny  arrives to set things right?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Torrential rain and bitter cold are fun? What's up with that? It's a very strange notion of "fun" but that's JMO...


oh but it really is for Vintage Vehicle lovers....


----------



## DebraMae

horseless carriage said:


> Our Christmas dance party tickets have arrived, well actually I collected them. Last year they were posted only never to be seen again. We shall gather with our friends on the 22nd of December, dressed, like others, in vintage finery. Following that on the 31st, there will be a New Year's dance party similarly themed.
> 
> Finding my way around Senior Forums has been a learning curve, when I read of those who are housebound it makes me wonder about whether to post about our social life. The feelings of others is something I must remember, still being much of a novice on forum etiquette.
> 
> There was a time when we filled our calendar with social events, all worked around my wife's shift pattern. Alas age has caught up with us, but we can still dance the less energetic dances, having said that, the jive is irresistible, even though it will be aches and pains the next day, despite the soothing hot bath before going to bed.



Please continue to post about the things you are doing.  That is one of the things I love about SF.  Hearing about other's lives and seeing the photos of other places.  Love the pictures from England, Australia, etc. as well.  Everyone here plays a valuable part and I would hate it if we all became bland and careful.


----------



## hollydolly

DebraMae said:


> Please continue to post about the things you are doing.  That is one of the things I love about SF.  Hearing about other's lives and seeing the photos of other places.  Love the pictures from England, Australia, etc. as well.  Everyone here plays a valuable part and I would hate it if we all became bland and careful.


We have to be a little bit careful because there are Rules to the forum... and no one wants to fall foul of those.. however I totally agree with you. ..and @horseless carriage  is one of our very nicest posters, always a complete Gentleman...


----------



## horseless carriage

DebraMae said:


> Please continue to post about the things you are doing.  That is one of the things I love about SF.  Hearing about other's lives and seeing the photos of other places.  Love the pictures from England, Australia, etc. as well.  Everyone here plays a valuable part and I would hate it if we all became bland and careful.



Bland? Who me?


----------



## Georgiagranny

It was daylight at 7 am! Yaaaaaay!

Congratulate me. Clocks changed, even the one on the coffee pot. Bed made. Litter box cleaned. Hair shampooed. Gonna dry my hair and blue it, then start on laundry and haul out the vacuum.

Don't want to plan too far in advance of the above...


horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 248776
> Bland? Who me?


Certainly not you, HC! You are what's referred to as _dapper_!


----------



## Gardenlover

horseless carriage said:


> Our Christmas dance party tickets have arrived, well actually I collected them. Last year they were posted only never to be seen again. We shall gather with our friends on the 22nd of December, dressed, like others, in vintage finery. Following that on the 31st, there will be a New Year's dance party similarly themed.
> 
> Finding my way around Senior Forums has been a learning curve, when I read of those who are housebound it makes me wonder about whether to post about our social life. The feelings of others is something I must remember, still being much of a novice on forum etiquette.
> 
> There was a time when we filled our calendar with social events, all worked around my wife's shift pattern. Alas age has caught up with us, but we can still dance the less energetic dances, having said that, the jive is irresistible, even though it will be aches and pains the next day, despite the soothing hot bath before going to bed.


I would feel free to post away regarding the social aspect of your life. That is one of the many things that make SF so interesting to many of us.


----------



## ronaldj

eating cold pizza and taking my Super-girl out after church for our 41st anniversary


----------



## Trila

We had a busy, but fun day at the rink yesterday. Dio was tired, so we went to bed around 9:30 old time. This morning, he jumps out of bed, wide awake, at 5:00, new time!!!

And me? I'm more like






LOL! Anyway, we will be heading back to the rink today, for a private b-day party in the afternoon.

Sorry, I have not been able to read any posts this morning.

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> eating cold pizza and taking my Super-girl out after church for our 41st anniversary


----------



## Georgiagranny

I would like to get dressed to the nines and go on a road trip with @horseless carriage and Mrs. hc. We would drive up and visit @Capt Lightning and Mrs. Capt...of course, they'd be hospitable and invite us to stay for a dinner prepared by @Capt Lightning with veggies grown in his garden. Long drive. They'd probably also invite us to stay the night .

ETA: Along the way, @horseless carriage and Mrs. hc and I would stop to collect others who are up for a road trip.


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> Certainly not you, HC! You are what's referred to as _dapper_!


It's called a zoot suit, it originated in Harlem, New York in the late 1930s and was adapted from the London “drape” suit, a design popularized by the Duke of Windsor, Edward VIII, earlier in the decade. In the United States, young men in various communities across the country made more eccentric changes to the “drape” suit silhouette. Many men did not have access to tailors and altered their clothing at home from hand-me-downs, or after buying suits in retail stores in larger sizes. Due to the extra fabric of the suits, the zoot suit possessed added padding, broadened jacket shoulders, extended jacket length and cinched trouser waists. And as the zoot suit became popular in the Jazz community, the style continued to gain national recognition.

When most tailors stopped making suits that fell outside the WPB guidelines some men still wanted zoot suits and a network of bootleg tailors based in Los Angeles and New York City continued to make them. By the 1940s, zoot suits were strongly associated with gang members and gangsters.


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> I would like to get dressed to the nines and go on a road trip with @horseless carriage and Mrs. hc.



You would travel in style in our old MG, (the one on the left.)


----------



## MickaC

ronaldj said:


> eating cold pizza and taking my Super-girl out after church for our 41st anniversary


CONGRATULATIONS on your Anniversary. . ENJOY your SPECIAL DAY with your SUPER-GIRL.


----------



## jet

just sitting down to roast pork,carrots,beans,roast tatties,and gravy,,oh and a glass of wine


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Today is a REST day; the last two days I have babysat my younger granddaughter and I am wore out.  Yesterday was the better day of the two:  we did have fun and it was entertaining watching her play with her Kinetic Sand (it's like a combination of very loose bread dough and lava; it will 'pour' if you hold it up but it will also hold its shape if you compress it.  Really weird stuff) but 5 hours was about the max before both of us started to fray at the edges.


----------



## Sassycakes

My brain is tired today. I love playing words with friends. A few days ago someone requested me. She looks like a cousin of mine on my Dad's side of the family. Everyone on my Dad's side of the family hated my Mom and me and my sister and brother. None of them were allowed to even speak to us. She wouldn't know it was me because she wouldn't even know my married name. I can't decide whether to ask her or just stop playing words with her


----------



## jujube

Today I'm going to make some room in the freezer.  That phrase sounds a lot better than "I'm eating the rest of the chocolate ice cream".

But before that, I'm going to have the soup of the day, "Chilled Barley Soup" (translation:  cold beer).


----------



## Georgiagranny

jujube said:


> Today I'm going to make some room in the freezer.  That phrase sounds a lot better than "I'm eating the rest of the chocolate ice cream".


I've been making room in my freezer by finishing up a couple of scoops of one kind, a couple of scoops of another kind...down to seven half gallons. Oh...and some Magnum bars.


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> just sitting down to roast pork,carrots,beans,roast tatties,and gravy,,oh and a glass of wine


I don't like roast pork.. but I'll have the rest.. and no wine for me... 

I've got a Chicken Leek and asparagus pie in the oven


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> We have to be a little bit careful because there are Rules to the forum... and no one wants to fall foul of those.. however I totally agree with you. ..and @horseless carriage  is one of our very nicest posters, always a complete Gentleman...


Gentleman, what a lovely compliment. I was going to put this in the what are you wearing thread, but as it's a Sunday and gentlemen wear a collar and tie on a Sunday, I will post it here.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Gentleman, what a lovely compliment. I was going to put this in the what are you wearing thread, but as it's a Sunday and gentlemen wear a collar and tie on a Sunday, I will post it here.
> View attachment 248792


verrrry smart.... I love this green striped jacket... you should rent yourself out to Saville row as a Live  mannequin...


----------



## Pepper

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 248792


Handsome!


----------



## horseless carriage

My tailor once had a studio in Savile Row, his workshop is in Hornchurch. He also has a studio in just about the most wealthiest part of Dorset. His website tells you it's Bournemouth but it's actually Compton Acres in Sandbanks. Look up Sandbanks property prices. He is never short of orders though.
Thank you Pepper, very kind of you.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Good for you.. I do the self same thing and stock up as much as I can. I have 2 full size freezers and a half freezer filled.. as well as a bunch of canned and dried goods. I don't really eat canned meat .. but I buy beans and corn, and some veggies in cans


Spam, I love spam .  Fried crisp, yummy


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> I gotta change clocks, too. There's one over the kitchen door that requires jumping through hoops, an executive order and a note from my mother to change so that one never changes! It's just too much trouble.
> 
> There's just one that's not digital, mainly decorative, but requires a step ladder to reach. Ugh.
> 
> The coffee pot? OMG! An engineering degree needed to get that one changed so that it both shows the time and is auto-set to start coffee in the morning.
> 
> The TV and phone are automatic. Yay.
> 
> Can we puhleez just stay on standard time forevermore?


I so agree-choose a time schedule and we stay on it-I hate changing the time


----------



## Pepper

Changed clock & it made no difference, I wake up too early either way.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I don't like roast pork.. but I'll have the rest.. and no wine for me...
> 
> I've got a Chicken Leek and asparagus pie in the oven


Same here, no roast pork, no wine, but I’ll finish off the ice cream


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Changed clock & it made no difference, I wake up too early either way.


Me too


----------



## Aneeda72

Joey has chosen Olive Garden for lunch today as he wants “pasta”.  . He is an expensive date.  He likes the Tour of Italy with a salad.  We could never get him to eat soup.  Invited older son but he is busy .

Did my walking.

@hollydolly I am thinking of taking britbox on Amazon as I want to watch Vera.  From what I read this streaming service has a lot of good shows.  Have you ever used it?  It’s 6.99 a month here and it says it’s 7.99 in Britain-strange.  Anyway, do you watch it?


----------



## Furryanimal

After a day of televised rugby I'm watching Fox NFL kickoff before Packers at Lions.
The Packers need a win


----------



## StarSong

Leann said:


> Saturday chores, per usual, *then a trip to Trader Joe's (110 miles round-trip) for some things I like but just can't get locally. *I only do this once or twice a year and given the cost of gasoline, it may be another year before I go there again. When I got home, I portioned out the frozen food into single-serving packages and vacuum sealed to prevent freezer burn.


I live about a mile from the closest Trader Joe's and buy a fair number of their foods.  That said, I can't help but wonder what you love so much that you'd make this long trip for them.  Would you please tell us?  Perhaps I'm missing something extremely yummy...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Spam, I love spam .  Fried crisp, yummy


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Joey has chosen Olive Garden for lunch today as he wants “pasta”.  . He is an expensive date. He likes the Tour of Italy with a salad. We could never get him to eat soup. Invited older son but he is busy .
> 
> Did my walking.
> 
> @hollydolly I am thinking of taking britbox on Amazon as I want to watch Vera.  From what I read this streaming service has a lot of good shows.  Have you ever used it?  It’s 6.99 a month here and it says it’s 7.99 in Britain-strange.  Anyway, do you watch it?


No, I've never watched BritBox Aneeda... however I'm left wondering why I would need to watch it as Brit..I mean not why you're asking but why they would be selling it to Brits, when we already get channels showing Vera etc on regular TV channels....other than that of course I have Amazon Prime so I get lots of TV, and film choices .. which I don't actually use tbh


----------



## Mizmo

Today I am still thinking of yesterday's trip with my friend to our Giant Tiger store. 
We got to the store, shopped ,  really happy with some of the prices and headed back to friend's car. We decided to go for coffee and donut so put all of the shopping in her trunk as some of it was frozen. Then ..disaster...my friend left the keys in the trunk and of course rest of car was locked. Spare key was at home , hubby is a bit of an old crosspatch if you know what I mean , so she decided to call our CAA .

After talking and pressing a million keys for the robot who answered she was finally told we would have to wait *84* minutes ( as calculated by robot of course) . So we go back in to the shopping mall to wait. Fifteen minutes her phone rings again and this time it is a live person who said the truck would be there in ten minutes. Half an our later it arrived. A jolly man and woman who poked open a window with their crazy tool  and voila the door opened and they left. However,  since the car is fairly recent model there is no way to open trunk without starting the car so my friend had to get into the trunk from the inside . So there  she was crawling in from the back seat at age 82 but she did manage to get the keys.
With my old car I just have to flip a lever to open trunk. While the newer cars are  technically wonderful in many ways , they have their faults.

So that is my story for yesterday. When she dropped me off with my groceries we hugged goodbye and then I burst out laughing and then she burst out laughing so was a good release from the tense time we had.

Life is so weird some times and we have to wonder why these things happen.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Spam, I love spam .  Fried crisp, yummy





hollydolly said:


>


I'm with you, Holly.


----------



## Knight

Out for champagne brunch in about 2 hours, then spend some of our son's inheritance on the slot machines


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> Spam, I love spam .  Fried crisp, yummy


We were sentenced to far too much of that cr@p during the war. No. Not even no, thank you. Just no.


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> I am thinking of taking britbox on Amazon as I want to watch Vera.  From what I read this streaming service has a lot of good shows.  Have you ever used it?  It’s 6.99 a month here and it says it’s 7.99 in Britain-strange.  Anyway, do you watch it?


I watched Vera on YouTube. They have most of the episodes.

I know it's tricky deciding on which video service to use (and pay for). I chose YouTube Premium. They have lots of movies and TV shows. Maybe not the best selection of those. But I like that they have so much variety: exercise videos, information on a million things, content in other languages, etc.


----------



## StarSong

@Aneeda72, you might check with your public library.  I just looked it up on my library's catalog.  DVD sets for seasons 1-10 are available to be checked out.


----------



## RobinWren

Aneeda72 said:


> Joey has chosen Olive Garden for lunch today as he wants “pasta”.  . He is an expensive date. He likes the Tour of Italy with a salad. We could never get him to eat soup. Invited older son but he is busy .
> 
> Did my walking.
> 
> @hollydolly I am thinking of taking britbox on Amazon as I want to watch Vera.  From what I read this streaming service has a lot of good shows.  Have you ever used it?  It’s 6.99 a month here and it says it’s 7.99 in Britain-strange.  Anyway, do you watch it?


You might like to take a look at both britbox and acorn tv before making a decision. I was also of the same mind to get britbox but found that I had seen a lot of the content. I purchased acorn tv, about $10 canadian and I love it. Not only shows from the UK but Australian shows that I really enjoy and subtitles. Good luck BTW you can find Vera on acorn tv. Funnily enough when I spent some time in the UK I could not find anything on the tv that I liked so ended up doing a lot of reading.


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> I'd call that a she-shed, and I want one!


Me too


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Me too


I have one...  one of the very last things the o/h did for me about 2 years before he left ... all fully wired up with lighting, electric sockets, lamps and overhead lighting.. and heating.. ..and a wall to wall work bench...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


>


Same here, HD


----------



## Trish

I am watching The Masked Singer


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I have one...  one of the very last things the o/h did for me about 2 years before he left ... all fully wired up with lighting, electric sockets, lamps and overhead lighting.. and heating.. ..and a wall to wall work bench...


I bet you keep shoes in it


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I am watching The Masked Singer


I don't mind the masked singer.. it's the Panel that gets on my nerves. It seems to be more about them than the singers...

OTOH the masked dancer is a waste of production money !!


----------



## Leann

StarSong said:


> I live about a mile from the closest Trader Joe's and buy a fair number of their foods.  That said, I can't help but wonder what you love so much that you'd make this long trip for them.  Would you please tell us?  Perhaps I'm missing something extremely yummy...


I think it's because it's so far away and whenever I go there, I find some interesting foods not available where I live.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I bet you keep shoes in it


No.. there's not one pair of shoes in there.. honestly...


----------



## NorthernLight

Winter is here. Salt, grit, and sand get tracked into the apartment. I've shaken the mats, etc., into the bathtub several times in the past 2 weeks. Then I have to clean the bathtub (or try to).

Why don't I take them outside and shake them? D'oh!

Other than that, I'm going to host the trivia game in about half an hour.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I don't mind the masked singer.. it's the Panel that gets on my nerves. It seems to be more about them than the singers...
> 
> OTOH the masked dancer is a waste of production money !!


I don't usually watch it but I am waiting for I'm A Celebrity - which is another show I do not usually watch but, I am WhatsApping with some friends and they are all watching !     I watched about 5 minutes of the first Masked Dancer and thought it was awful.


----------



## Leann

Raked leaves, raked more leaves and watched more leaves come down. Swept the driveway and walkway and cleaned the front windows. Put the trash and recycling out for collection tomorrow morning. That was just the outside work. Did usual chores inside, too.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> No.. there's not one pair of shoes in there.. honestly...


Hmmm ... okay


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I have one...  one of the very last things the o/h did for me about 2 years before he left ... all fully wired up with lighting, electric sockets, lamps and overhead lighting.. and heating.. ..and a wall to wall work bench...


Jealousy is rearing its ugly green head. I want one. I'd be living in it and growing plants for my garden in the spring. And Maggiecat would be there with me.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Jealousy is rearing its ugly green head. I want one. I'd be living in it and growing plants for my garden in the spring. And Maggiecat would be there with me.


LOL...I have a whole house of my own to do that as well..


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Today I bake, then I sweep leaves, then I listen to music, then I have company
for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Hmmm ... okay


NO..hmmmmm okay... I don't have any shoes in there, none whatsoever..


----------



## Georgiagranny

About BritBox and Acorn. I have them both but prefer Acorn and will probably drop BritBox.

@hollydolly  True, you have a whole house, but I just want a snug and cozy little place to hide with my kitty.


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> About BritBox and Acorn. I have them both but prefer Acorn and will probably drop BritBox.
> 
> @hollydolly  True, you have a whole house, but I just want a snug and cozy little place to hide with my kitty.


I'd put all my hobby stuff in there and no one but me would be allowed in ... unless they brought cheese and coffee with them of course!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Somebody tell me how to explain to Maggiecat that DST is over and it's not really time to eat yet...


----------



## Sliverfox

Emailing with my cousin who thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Bella

Georgiagranny said:


> *Somebody tell me how to explain to Maggiecat that DST is over and it's not really time to eat yet...*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Whiling away a lazy Sunday afternoon, watching an episode of Inspector Morse and sipping a small glass of white Zinfandel.  One of the pleasures of retirement! =D


----------



## Trish

CinnamonSugar said:


> Whiling away a lazy Sunday afternoon, watching an episode of Inspector Morse and sipping a small glass of white Zinfandel.  One of the pleasures of retirement! =D


Inspector Morse!  I have friends in Oxfordshire and always think of Inspector Morse when I am there.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> About BritBox and Acorn. I have them both but prefer Acorn and will probably drop BritBox.
> 
> @hollydolly  True, you have a whole house, but I just want a snug and cozy little place to hide with my kitty.


well I have both... but no kitty... I prefer dogs.. but I don't even have one of those..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> No.. there's not one pair of shoes in there.. honestly...


Of course not, you have beautiful boots and trainers.  I think you would take the best care of them.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Emailing with my cousin who thinks I'm crazy.


Crazy Nice ?... or crazy Batshit?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Of course not, you have beautiful boots and trainers.  I think you would take the best care of them.


I do.. you're perfectly correct Blessed.. and they're all stored in the house in ...in their own cupboards on their own shelves..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I have a pair of shoes. No boots. No trainers. Just a pair of shoes.

I also have a pair of special non-slip shoes for work so that I won't take a flyer on slippery floors. But those don't count.

In the olden days, when we were all much younger and I was still cube farming, I had a closet full of shoes in all styles and colors. And trainers. And sandals and whatever all other footwear.

But now? I have a pair of shoes.


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> I have a pair of shoes. No boots. No trainers. Just a pair of shoes.
> 
> I also have a pair of special non-slip shoes for work so that I won't take a flyer on slippery floors. But those don't count.
> 
> In the olden days, when we were all much younger and I was still cube farming, I had a closet full of shoes in all styles and colors. And trainers. And sandals and whatever all other footwear.
> 
> But now? I have a pair of shoes.


In truth, as we only have one pair of feet, all we really need is one pair of shoes but ... not every style and colour goes with everything and then there are heel heights - you need different heels for different outfits - I couldn't possibly be seen in public wearing the wrong shoes


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> In truth, as we only have one pair of feet, all we really need is one pair of shoes but ... not every style and colour goes with everything and then there are heel heights - you need different heels for different outfits - I couldn't possibly be seen in public wearing the wrong shoes


lol...it makes total sense to me...


----------



## Blessed

I have a lot of shoes but now they are mostly flats and trainers.  I have boots but my feet keep changing, now they are uncomfortable or too small.  I am going to look at the end of season for a pair or two on sale.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have a lot of shoes but now they are mostly flats and trainers.  I have boots but my feet keep changing, now they are uncomfortable or too small.  I am going to look at the end of season for a pair or two on sale.


Did you know that the more you wear flats, the more your feet actually spread so you will need bigger shoes sizes...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Did you know that the more you wear flats, the more your feet actually spread so you will need bigger shoes sizes...


No I did not know. I thought they are changing because as we age nothing stays the same.  I love all the pretty shoes with heels but to be honest I can't walk in them without feeling I am going to fall. Now that I have had a hip replacement the thought of falling terrifies me.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes they don't grow longer.. but they do grow wider.. and if you wear flats more than slimmer heeled shoes your feet will definitely widen even quicker, it's what the feet get used to.. I used to be a size 4.5  ( US size 6.5).. when I was growing up, and into my 20's.. but since my 30's I've been a size 5 (EU size 38) .. and I find if I've been wearing  my trainers most of the time, and then wear  heeled shoes or boots they feel slightly tight..


----------



## Jules

Sassycakes said:


> His name is Rob McElhenney


He’s great.  I’ve never seen IASIP, just heard about it.  I’ve seen him on other things though and with Ryan Reynolds.  Rob filled in on one of Kimmel’s vacation shows.  He was the very best sub-host by far.  



MickaC said:


> ..I HATE socks.


Me too.  Not the wearing of them in the winter; the washing them.  There’s no logic for this.  I do lots of laundry, yet I can frustrated when my pile of clean socks goes down.  



Mizmo said:


> However, since the car is fairly recent model there is no way to open trunk without starting the car so my friend had to get into the trunk from the inside .


I can see that as a security factor.  If the front is unlocked, at least no one can get into the trunk.  There should be an override for 82 year women though.


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> Somebody tell me how to explain to Maggiecat that DST is over and it's not really time to eat yet...


Thought I’d have trouble with my guys with the time change…….NOPE……they totally surprised me.
They’re probably enjoying the extra hour of sleep like I was.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> No, I've never watched BritBox Aneeda... however I'm left wondering why I would need to watch it as Brit..I mean not why you're asking but why they would be selling it to Brits, when we already get channels showing Vera etc on regular TV channels....other than that of course I have Amazon Prime so I get lots of TV, and film choices .. which I don't actually use tbh


Idk why you would need it .  It just said that it has a large collection of British films and shows and is a popular service in Britain.  Maybe because it’s all in one spot.  I can’t get it through Comcast, I have to get it through Amazon.

I do get some British shows on PBS.  I like British actors as they are more “real” people instead of being, hmm, picked for their perfect looks and then heavily made up to look even better.  Looking like “real” everyday people adds to the reality of the tv show, IMO.


----------



## Pappy

Stayed in today but this morning I made this delicious chicken concoction. After smelling it all day, we finally had it for supper. So far, the best I’ve made.


----------



## Aneeda72

RobinWren said:


> You might like to take a look at both britbox and acorn tv before making a decision. I was also of the same mind to get britbox but found that I had seen a lot of the content. I purchased acorn tv, about $10 canadian and I love it. Not only shows from the UK but Australian shows that I really enjoy and subtitles. Good luck BTW you can find Vera on acorn tv. Funnily enough when I spent some time in the UK I could not find anything on the tv that I liked so ended up doing a lot of reading.


I’ll check the price of acorn vs britbox, thanks.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Yes they don't grow longer.. but they do grow wider.. and if you wear flats more than slimmer heeled shoes your feet will definitely widen even quicker, it's what the feet get used to.. I used to be a size 4.5  ( US size 6.5).. when I was growing up, and into my 20's.. but since my 30's I've been a size 5 (EU size 38) .. and I find if I've been wearing  my trainers most of the time, and then wear  heeled shoes or boots they feel slightly tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they don't grow longer.. but they do grow wider.. and if you wear flats more than slimmer heeled shoes your feet will definitely widen even quicker, it's what the feet get used to.. I used to be a size 4.5  ( US size 6.5).. when I was growing up, and into my 20's.. but since my 30's I've been a size 5 (EU size 38) .. and I find if I've been wearing  my trainers most of the time, and then wear  heeled shoes or boots they feel slightly tight..
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess that explains what if happening to my backside LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Sliverfox

@ holly,, I think  Bat-shit crazy.
Takes one to know one,, I think the same about  him.

I've been trying to get him to get his siblings to   send me info about their  lives /family.
Want to update   our family tree.
Really am hoping to get health issues  put in the  family tree.

I realize some may be ashamed to admit   their offspring aren't perfect.

Being perfect is a hold over from way we were raised in the  40s -50s?


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> I have a pair of shoes. No boots. No trainers. Just a pair of shoes.
> 
> I also have a pair of special non-slip shoes for work so that I won't take a flyer on slippery floors. But those don't count.
> 
> In the olden days, when we were all much younger and I was still cube farming, I had a closet full of shoes in all styles and colors. And trainers. And sandals and whatever all other footwear.
> 
> But now? I have a pair of shoes.


I don’t know what trainers are.  I have 2 pairs of shoes, one pair of boots, a pair of very old slippers.  I have never understood why anyone needs a lot of different shoes.  But I do have a lot of socks.  When you are diabetic a lot of socks are necessary.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda...trainers...think Nike, Reebok, Sketchers. IOW, running or walking shoes, tennies...


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know what trainers are.  I have 2 pairs of shoes, one pair of boots, a pair of very old slippers.  I have never understood why anyone needs a lot of different shoes.  But I do have a lot of socks.  When you are diabetic a lot of socks are necessary.


trainers.. I think you might call them sneakers...like adidas, or sketchers, or Nike...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok... well!  That was a little too much excitement!

Was down at bedroom-end of house, heard a thump/pop sound, like something fell over.  Figured it was something outside.  Next minute, son is saying, "Mom, the glass on the oven door exploded" and I go down to the kitchen.  Sure enough entire pane of glass is now in teeny-tiny fragments (mainly at the base of the oven but also small pieces and shards had skittered across the tile floor).  Two of us sweeping, then vacuuming grout, then re-vacuuming the whole thing.  Then second son came in with flashlight and we turned off the kitchen light, scouring for pieces we missed.  Mopping to commence momentarily.   

No, no one had slammed the door or done anything else.  It just shattered.  =/

So I guess "replacing the stove" just moved up in priority!  Yikes.


----------



## Pinky

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok... well!  That was a little too much excitement!
> 
> Was down at bedroom-end of house, heard a thump/pop sound, like something fell over.  Figured it was something outside.  Next minute, son is saying, "Mom, the glass on the oven door exploded" and I go down to the kitchen.  Sure enough entire pane of glass is now in teeny-tiny fragments (mainly at the base of the oven but also small pieces and shards had skittered across the tile floor).  Two of us sweeping, then vacuuming grout, then re-vacuuming the whole thing.  Then second son came in with flashlight and we turned off the kitchen light, scouring for pieces we missed.  Mopping to commence momentarily.
> 
> No, no one had slammed the door or done anything else.  It just shattered.  =/
> 
> So I guess "replacing the stove" just moved up in priority!  Yikes.


That happened to our sliding glass balcony door, years ago. It suddenly shattered into little pieces .. not shards. Good thing it wasn't winter.


----------



## Pappy

Today, I am going to take all our chimes and hanging ornaments down to prepare for tropical storm that’s on its way. Seems a little late in the season for this weather, but hurricane season hasn’t ended yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Not going anywhere.. for the 5th day in a row, it's torrential rain...


----------



## Pepper

I had such a wonderful time with my son yesterday.  I apologized to him for ignoring him since the birth of MY Grandson 4 years ago!  It was good to re-connect!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok... well!  That was a little too much excitement!
> 
> Was down at bedroom-end of house, heard a thump/pop sound, like something fell over.  Figured it was something outside.  Next minute, son is saying, "Mom, the glass on the oven door exploded" and I go down to the kitchen.  Sure enough entire pane of glass is now in teeny-tiny fragments (mainly at the base of the oven but also small pieces and shards had skittered across the tile floor).  Two of us sweeping, then vacuuming grout, then re-vacuuming the whole thing.  Then second son came in with flashlight and we turned off the kitchen light, scouring for pieces we missed.  Mopping to commence momentarily.
> 
> No, no one had slammed the door or done anything else.  It just shattered.  =/
> 
> So I guess "replacing the stove" just moved up in priority!  Yikes.


this is something that has happened here in the Uk with certain models of stoves.. so do some research about your model or any other that has a propensity to explode... just imagine if you'd been in front of the stove at the time it exploded..


----------



## Lee

Not a stove but the gas fireplance. We had the yearly tune up and were advised that the glass has some minor glazing and were advised to replace. 

Almost fainted at the quote for a piece of glass.....$817.00 installed and the glass is on back order.....maybe by spring, I hope not.


----------



## Sliverfox

Enjoying the peace & quiet,,looking  out at the bright sunshine.

Hubby is   doing  his thing,,moving cut trees back to his wood lot.
Mac is enjoying having  the heater on for awhile.

I'm  undecided what I'll do today.


----------



## Jackie23

It is a foggy morning here this morning...I have several things I need to do in the next day or so...one is change my medicare supplement plan, if I can ever get through to an agent, then I need to go to Costco to pick up one of my hearing aids that is being repaired.
I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Right Now

I will be going to our Voting Place in town and helping with the set up to get ready for tomorrow's election.  Then, coffee and out to lunch with friends.  Tomorrow I will be working from 5:30 am until 9:30 pm at the polls.   It will be a very long day, but well worth the time and effort to help secure our democracy.
I'm proud to be an American!


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, we had our first taste of sNOw with high winds…..first sNOw, we had a power outage from 6 to 8 last nite…..really .
High winds from the west, Saturday through the nite, dumped a bid pile of leaves on my cement patio, from up and over the garage roof.
So…..today I will rake up the leaves through the snow and bag them up.
I will spend some time downstairs, going through stuff, stuff just not worth anything to sell and not wanted by anyone……ready for garbage day tomorrow and for recycle day on Wednesday.
I’m to the point, that’s what needs to be done now……thinking that will help my “ welcome to WINTER MOOD. “

Just now saw two Blue Jays with their peanuts in a shell go under the deck to build their stash of peanuts……this time of year, Micki makes several searches under the deck, getting their peanuts, she eats shell and all…..must be kind of scratchy coming out the other end.

That’s my excitement for the day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> this is something that has happened here in the Uk with certain models of stoves.. so do some research about your model or any other that has a propensity to explode... just imagine if you'd been in front of the stove at the time it exploded..


@hollydolly the glass was a replacement pane after a previous debacle when a well-intentioned male attempted to 'fix' something on the oven door--naming no names


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Right Now said:


> I will be going to our Voting Place in town and helping with the set up to get ready for tomorrow's election.  Then, coffee and out to lunch with friends.  Tomorrow I will be working from 5:30 am until 9:30 pm at the polls.   It will be a very long day, but well worth the time and effort to help secure our democracy.
> I'm proud to be an American!


Good grief, @Right Now, they don't have enough poll workers to break it up into shifts?  That is a long time!  But kudos to you for being a positive part of the process


----------



## rwb

Sliverfox said:


> @ holly,, I think  Bat-shit crazy.
> Takes one to know one,, I think the same about  him.
> 
> I've been trying to get him to get his siblings to   send me info about their  lives /family.
> Want to update   our family tree.
> Really am hoping to get health issues  put in the  family tree.
> 
> I realize some may be ashamed to admit   their offspring aren't perfect.
> 
> Being perfect is a hold over from way we were raised in the  40s -50s?





Sliverfox said:


> - You are in Cochranton!  Maybe Meadville, Greenville, Sandy Lake, Conneaut Lake, Jamestown?  Could not resist!!  O


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Idk why you would need it .  It just said that it has a large collection of British films and shows and is a popular service in Britain.  Maybe because it’s all in one spot.  I can’t get it through Comcast, I have to get it through Amazon.
> 
> I do get some British shows on PBS.  I like British actors as they are more “real” people instead of being, hmm, picked for their perfect looks and then heavily made up to look even better.  Looking like “real” everyday people adds to the reality of the tv show, IMO.


I have worked in TV most of my adult life..My husband still does.. and I have only ever heard of Brtitbox on this forum...lol.. hardly popular.. never heard of Comcast and PBS is a very minor channel on our TV 

yes totally agree about our Actors looking more like normal people..rather than mannequins.. and we tend to want people to concentrate on the storyline and the plot instead of the hairstyle and the fixed plastic smile..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Try using a razor blade to remove the build up, followed by a little polishing compound. https://www.amazon.com/Glass-Polishing-Compound-Professional-Polish/dp/B00AF8Q57E



Lee said:


> Not a stove but the gas fireplance. We had the yearly tune up and were advised that the glass has some minor glazing and were advised to replace.
> 
> Almost fainted at the quote for a piece of glass.....$817.00 installed and the glass is on back order.....maybe by spring, I hope not.


----------



## Pepper

@MickaC has sNOw and I have the air conditioner on!  75F in NYC today, 45F tomorrow!


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> @MickaC has sNOw and I have the air conditioner on!  75F in NYC today, 45F tomorrow!


.


----------



## Trila

Somehow, my kitchen is piled high with dirty dishes. Since I have not been home for most of the weekend, I have to assume that Andy has been entertaining his friends here, while I was out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my first job of the day will be to wash dishes. Hopefully, I'll be done before it's time for bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of Andy...he just showed up and is waiting for his morning "all over body massage"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I can't keep him waiting! Have a good day!


----------



## squatting dog

Had a deal on turkeys so, picked up 4 of them yesterday morning. Thawed one and cooked it last night, then, put it in the fridge. This morning, I sliced it up and we put up all the meat and started thawing the 2nd one. Our fur babies will be happy chowing down on the  turkey.   They told mama that they're getting tired of pasta, pork, and angus beef.  Me... peanut butter and jelly, or baloney samiches. (maybe sometime, I'll get some of their food). 
Back to my day. After the turkey deal, I changed the fuel filter on wife's camaro, harvested another bucket of Rosella, (can't wait to make Jam).  and harvested the last of my pumpkins.


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Had a deal on turkeys so, picked up 4 of them yesterday morning. Thawed one and cooked it last night, then, put it in the fridge. This morning, I sliced it up and we put up all the meat and started thawing the 2nd one. Our fur babies will be happy chowing down on the  turkey.   They told mama that they're getting tired of pasta, pork, and angus beef.  Me... peanut butter and jelly, or baloney samiches. (maybe sometime, I'll get some of their food).
> Back to my day. After the turkey deal, I changed the fuel filter on wife's camaro, harvested another bucket of Rosella, (can't wait to make Jam).  and harvested the last of my pumpkins.


Your dogs eat so well! Be careful they don't start to gobble instead of barking pretty soon.


----------



## NorthernLight

Monday (today) is my day off. It's the only day of the week that I feel I'm actually retired! No exercise, housework, or commitments. PJs all day.

Maybe I'll putter, find some trivia questions, get some travel info.


----------



## hawkdon

Setting here with you all.....done some laundry all ready,
waiting for caretaker to arrive at 11am....new mattress coming
1230 - 230.....that is about it for the day....have my back
hurting now due to overuse today already.....grrrrrrrr


----------



## jujube

Just got out of two hours in the dentist's chair.  Trying to put lipstick on numb lips.  Not having much luck.  Who knew it would be hard?  

Nose and cheekbones are are numb, too.  Asked him to give me a face-lift while he was at it.  No sense of humor; the other dentist would have laughed.


----------



## -Oy-

Well - today - after spending yesterday evening trying to shoehorn as much of our stuff as we can from our main room and the small bedroom into the main bedroom and kitchen - we had the flooring guys here ripping up the old laminate floor that was in a sorry state. Then the put a layer of plywood down and nailed it into place every 8in or so. Tomorow they lay our new LVT Flooring. Just another tick on the long list of things we need to do on our new old home that we moved into back in May. We're geting there - slowly!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I have worked in TV most of my adult life..My husband still does.. and I have only ever heard of Brtitbox on this forum...lol.. hardly popular.. never heard of Comcast and PBS is a very minor channel on our TV
> 
> yes totally agree about our Actors looking more like normal people..rather than mannequins.. and we tend to want people to concentrate on the storyline and the plot instead of the hairstyle and the fixed plastic smile..


PBS is a minor channel here as well, but I like it.  I am watching a show called “Annika” on masterpiece threaten which has my favorite female British actor in it.  She is the lead.  But I can never figure out what here name it  so I can’t tell it to you.  I really should Google it .

I like the actor who plays Vera as well.  She is not very well “put together” which is extremely realistic.  Comcast is a major cable provider in my area.  I think I am going to take Britbox.  Still thinking about it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Very windy outside today and cold.  Can’t use my walker so I have to use two canes and take shorter walks.  I will use the treadmill when it snows or gets too cold, but walking outside as long as I can.

Finally settled on which coat I wanted from Costco.  The long one, one size larger than I wear, so I can comfortably wear a sweater under it.  It is knee length on me as I am so short.  It’s a bit heavier than I like but very warm in the wind.  I bought the rose colored one--a bit bright for me but you only live once.

Rearranged the living room, yet again.  .  Did the dishes.  Usual stuff.  Was going to go buy a lottery ticket but way to windy to drive to Idaho .  Oh, well, I would have just wasted my money anyway.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> yes totally agree about our Actors looking more like normal people..rather than mannequins.. and we tend to want people to concentrate on the storyline and the plot instead of the hairstyle and the fixed plastic smile..


How very true.  I especially enjoy the crime shows.   Admit, I do have to turn on subtitles to catch some of the words and unique phrases.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> PBS is a minor channel here as well, but I like it.  I am watching a show called “Annika” on masterpiece threaten which has my favorite female British actor in it.  She is the lead.  But I can never figure out what here name it  so I can’t tell it to you. I really should Google it .
> 
> I like the actor who plays Vera as well.  She is not very well “put together” which is extremely realistic.  Comcast is a major cable provider in my area.  I think I am going to take Britbox.  Still thinking about it.


Do you mean Nicola Walker ?... she's a great actress, I loved her in Last Tango in Halifax  but I sometimes get a little tired of her same Pathos in every role


----------



## debodun

This morning was a "remembrance" service for a woman in my church that passed last week. She was 93. I had a friend drive me to it.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Do you mean Nicola Walker ?... she's a great actress, I loved her in Last Tango in Halifax  but I sometimes get a little tired of her same Pathos in every role


Totally understand what you mean.  I love Diane Keaton but swear she plays the same likeable but slightly flummoxed character in every one of her movies.


----------



## fatboy

was in my crawlspace looking for drain pipe leak and blockage.found it and ran a drain auger thru it.will get a rubber patch tomorrow .wore out now crawling around on elbows and knees.getting to old for this but im cheap !!


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday late afternoon GS and I went to MA to celebrate GF's birthday and I met her parents.

They had Vietnamese delivered; it was very good. Her mother made an excellent chocolate cake. I'm glad I met them; they're so nice and we had some good laughs.

Her parents actually invited me for Thanksgiving! I declined as it's too far. They don't live near their daughter; they're even farther away.

Another 75 degree day here, same as yesterday. It will cool down tomorrow they say.

Today, I made macaroni salad with shrimp.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Totally understand what you mean.  I love Diane Keaton but swear she plays the same likeable but slightly flummoxed character in every one of her movies.


yes I remember ..I loved her in  Annie Hall..it was one of my favourite films for many years.. but as you say.. she does play every character like the last


----------



## dobielvr

Staying indoors today.  We're having much needed rain for the next 3 days.
Did most of my shopping and errands last week.  Paid my bills this morning.

I've got towels to fold, and pictures to hang.
And, Hallmark movies to catch up on.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, the new mattress is on the bed, yeayy.....caretaker
lady was nice to put the washed matt cover on it and
make the bed up nice, now get to try it out.....


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Welp, the new mattress is on the bed, yeayy.....caretaker
> lady was nice to put the washed matt cover on it and
> make the bed up nice, now get to try it out.....


I hope it's comfy for you.


----------



## Right Now

CinnamonSugar said:


> Good grief, @Right Now, they don't have enough poll workers to break it up into shifts?  That is a long time!  But kudos to you for being a positive part of the process


@CinnamonSugar, other counties around us are beginning to to use two shifts, and it's working for them.  We would have more than the necessary workers if the time worked was 8 hrs instead of 16. We've brought it up at training sessions for a few years now. They say we don't have enough workers to cover now.....blockheads, I guess.  Hopefully, next year, sigh.  It is a brutal day.


----------



## Lee

Aneeda72 said:


> Comcast is a major cable provider in my area.  I think I am going to take Britbox.  Still thinking about it.


Aneeda, do take Britbox, it is soooo worth it. We just got it a few months ago and I have already watched these series....Midsomer Murders, Mackenzie and Dodds, The Vicar of Dibley which was hilarious, and now working on Shakespeare and Hathaway which I love.

And I was not a tv person but becoming a couch potato now


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Diane Keaton but swear she plays the same ….. slightly flummoxed character in every one of her movies.


Years ago I quit anything with her.  Same show, just a different title.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Aneeda, do take Britbox, it is soooo worth it. We just got it a few months ago and I have already watched these series....Midsomer Murders, Mackenzie and Dodds, The Vicar of Dibley which was hilarious, and now working on Shakespeare and Hathaway which I love.
> 
> And I was not a tv person but becoming a couch potato now


Thanks, I am going to take it, but might wait till December since we won’t be going anywhere and I’ll probably be healing from another pacemaker surgery and unable to do anything.


----------



## Jules

Did the laundry and was planning on walking.  It’s blowing and snowing.  Still fiddling with cleaning drawers and cupboards and getting rid of things.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Well, right now I'm hangin out with you...WHAT'S UP???


----------



## StarSong

Wasting time at my computer and snacking on leftover Halloween candy.  
Don't judge me.


----------



## Michael Z

Winterizing! Cleaning the chimney and wood stove. Getting firewood in the wood rack. Running motors of outdoor equipment dry of gas. Surface tilling the garden (to run my mini-tiller out of gas). Last night our chill factor was way down there due to high winds and snow and very cold temps are on the way! I am beat!


----------



## Ruthanne

I went grocery shopping at Aldi's today.  I actually went there and it saved me the delivery charge etc.  This is the second time this year I have actually gone to the store.  I figure I saved about 40.00 because the place I was shopping at got way too expensive for me.  The other store wanted over 7.00 for a loaf of the bread I like.  They just lost a customer with all their high prices.

I still may go to the other store for avocados.  I will not buy much there any longer.

Listening to blues music  with my babies.

Haven't done much else today.


----------



## MickaC

Got everything done I set out to do today.
Guess what…….it’s sNOwing……… CRAP !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Z said:


> Running motors of outdoor equipment dry of gas.


I never heard of doing this! Does the gas freeze? Then again, I never had any motors outside besides my car.


----------



## Michael Z

RadishRose said:


> I never heard of doing this! Does the gas freeze? Then again, I never had any motors outside besides my car.



We run the gas out to keep it from sitting in the carburetor all winter and gumming it up. This is why a lot of outdoor equipment like wood splitters or generators have a gas shut-off switch that allows you to do this without running all the gas out of the tank. It may not be needed if your engine is fuel injected instead of using a carburetor.


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Z said:


> We run the gas out to keep it from sitting in the carburetor all winter and gumming it up. This is why a lot of outdoor equipment like wood splitters or generators have a gas shut-off switch that allows you to do this without running all the gas out of the tank. It may not be needed if your engine is fuel injected instead of using a carburetor.


Thank you, I learned something today.


----------



## Lee

Taking Riley for his nail trim this morning, getting him into his carrier is getting easier, it's the catching him that's the hard part.

And a pit stop for a sale on top sirloin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I won't be as busy today as I was the past few days. I'll vote early so I won't miss my Fed Ex delivery. I also have to put away the laundry from the weekend and sort more laundry. Over the weekend, I did laundry 2 mornings in a row, something I've only done twice. I also went food shopping early Saturday morning to avoid a lot of people; I usually go during the week. Yesterday I did some light cleaning, got a visit from my grandson, then took an Uber to my eye appointment. My son had to pick me up from the eye doctor yesterday and had gotten off a little later than expected so he postponed the Costco run until today. Assuming he is able to go today, I'll be rotating stock and putting things away. One thing I did get to do over the weekend was watch episodes of The Rookie (via Hulu) and Manifest (Netflix). I intend to continue today.


----------



## Trish

Not as chilly today as it has been over the last couple of days although it's blowy and a little overcast.  My plans for today are a long walk, pick up some shopping and then come home and finally pack away my summer shoes and get out the winter boots.  Yep, I have had to accept that those hot, sultry days of summer are long gone


----------



## Been There

Voting and then going down to the corner restaurant where all the old guys hangout and listen to their reasonings as to why they voted for the person they did. Mostly, they vote for their party, not the candidate.


----------



## Aneeda72

My usual stuff.  Yesterday I walked with two canes as it’s too windy for the walker.  I also read that walking while moving your arms causes you to burn more calories and seems that is true so I may try to walk with two canes.  It’s a bit worrisome as sometimes my heart issues want me to sit down, but I can’t use the walker in the wind anyway.

Walking outside is better than treadmill walking for health reasons.  I got the treadmill for those days when walking outside is just too dangerous for my age group-risk of falling due to ice, sNOw, etc.

We did not get the promised sNOw () yet but it is still very very windy but down to 20 mph with stronger gusts.  It is warmer than expected 51 degrees and supposed to rain all day.  Finished rearranging my space, so I will catch up on my tv shows.


----------



## -Oy-

New flooring Day 2 - should be finished today!

Other than that I'm taking me owd Mum to a hospitral appointment then we're going out for lunch at one of our favourite places. Glasson Dock.


----------



## hollydolly

Finally the rain has stopped, and altho' not actually sunny, the skies are Blue, but the winds are verrry strong. I think the wind will blow most if not all of the leaves from the trees now..

I have no plans to go out today.. got  couple of things needing doing in the house, but otherwise no plans.. It kinda stymies things a lot when it gets dark at 4pm..


----------



## Jackie23

I'll do a few inside chores today, I plan on taking a nap this afternoon so I can stay up late to watch the election returns.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Overcast, but dry with a southerly breeze.  Hung out two loads of washing to dry, but I'll probably have to finish some off in the tumble drier.
Chopped a few logs for the fire.
Cooking what we call "porky pasta" for dinner.  Finely sliced pork filet with a cream / mushroom / port sauce  and  tagliatelle.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30 it was a tad nippy 39 , no wind as I went to buy some milk
This morning I'll be walking to my church for our monthly 'Passages' program  at 12:30 Today member of our church,Bonnie who is the Board President of local Salvation Army,will be talking about what the organization is about how it helps people in our community. A lunch{costs $10} I come  early to help committee members set up/clean up afterwards
The rest of my day,try to get another walk in read NYT,my book


----------



## Lewkat

Voting and watching the election returns.


----------



## MickaC

Today I will graduate to….sorting through…..screws, nuts, bolts, screwdrivers, plyers, small tool type things……will not be needing thousands of these….see what new homes I can send this stuff off to.
I’ll sit at my dining table, doing this, so I can see the beautiful white crap outside. .


----------



## Paco Dennis

Lewkat said:


> Voting and watching the election returns.


I couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Trila

Yesterday was a busy one! It took me all morning to clean up all of those dirty dishes...and Andy wouldn't even help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't think he even felt guilty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 The afternoon was spent cleaning the interior of the car. I usually do it twice a year, but I missed it in the spring. I was either sick, or the weather was bad. So now it's done, including the trunk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the evening, I actually had a little time to read my book!!

This morning, I checked the website for the library, and it said that season 2 of Yellowstone was available. (That's what it said last time, but someone beat me to it!!! ). So after breakfast we are going into town and try, again, to get it. Fingers crossed!!I

Enjoy your day!


----------



## jet

been in the co-op,doin my bit for the British legion,,,,,selling poppies


----------



## hollydolly

Well I take it all back.. the rain has started again and it's pouring.. so really in 6 days we've only had this morning dry... and the sky is as black as coal...


----------



## Gary O'

Dug out my old desktop
Plan on firing it up to see if there's anything good on it
If there is, I'll offload it onto my hard drive, cruise thru it one more time
then
take a hammer to it

Other than that....gonna rearrange some stuff in the shop
And watch the elections


----------



## StarSong

It's pouring this morning!  (Yay for rain!)  Two older grandchildren spent the night last night because their school is closed for election day, but my daughter & SIL are working today.   Love spoiling them a little bit!


----------



## Sliverfox

Had a rough night,,so a tad sleepy today.  
Some work clothes in the washing machine,, dog  has been walked.


----------



## Aneeda72

Walked on the treadmill, watched tv, the rain lessen so got dressed and went for a walk outside. A block from the apartment it started to hail.  Hail in the face hurts .  Finished my walk just in time for hard rain to start to fall, still better than the light hail.

For those that don’t know, we are electing 435 house members, 35 senators, and, for those that care, 36 state governors.  And this is an non presidential election.  Presidential elections are every 4 years.  So in two years, we do this all again.  

An amazing thing happened this morning to me.  I play a game called World of Warcraft.  For five years I’ve tried to complete a certain dungeon, but one puzzle was just to hard for me to figure it out. This morning the light bulb in my head lit up.  

Well, dang, I don’t know why I could it figure it out before.  Once I got through that I reached another puzzle and couldn’t find the way in so I jumped down a shaft, sure I would die.  Nope, landed in a bay.  Killed that boss which open the door to kill the final boss and finish this stupid dungeon.

Which I did.  YAY me.


----------



## Sassycakes

So far since I woke up this morning I have been getting picked on by my husband and daughter. It seems like neither of them thinks I do anything but sit around all day. I admit I do sit down a lot. I have stage 4 kidney failure. My one leg is swollen and makes it hard to get around but I try. I know my daughter worries about me and the fact that I am getting older every minute. I just wish I would stop getting yelled at every day.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> So far since I woke up this morning I have been getting picked on by my husband and daughter. It seems like neither of them thinks I do anything but sit around all day. I admit I do sit down a lot. I have stage 4 kidney failure. My one leg is swollen and makes it hard to get around but I try. I know my daughter worries about me and the fact that I am getting older every minute. I just wish I would stop getting yelled at every day.


Stage 4 CKD ?..  so you spend a lot of time at the doctors and the hospital then ?.. I have stage 3 CKD.. I am dreading it ever turning into stage 4.. do tell me how you deal with it please  and what to expect ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Warm and sunny again today. Yippee. Now the weatherdudes are saying the cold front will come through tonight. Thursday's my day off. It's gonna rain.

Well. Our newbie finally got to start yesterday morning. She's a godsend. I told her that we were worried that she'd get another job because of the "job freeze" that wasn't and isn't.

Guess what! She did get another job at the supermarket across the street and was supposed to start yesterday. She accepted, then got a call from Kroger to start yesterday. The place across the street pays a bit more but doesn't offer tuition reimbursement and only offered 20/hours/week for the first couple of months. Like the rest of the working world, she needs a full-time job. Whew! We dodged that bullet by a hair. 

Big but...she's only scheduled for 30 hours this week. Our sir said that's gonna change PDQ. She's scheduled off tomorrow but asked if she could come in for a couple of hours. Sir said yes.

She can already, after just two days, do almost everything that I can do and just as fast. Only have to tell her or show her once what's needed and it's like it's been tattooed into her brain. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, she'll stay.

When we clocked out yesterday and again today,_ all_ the work was done. She said Kroger should have been paying me for two people for the past year. Can you believe that it took both of us working six hours the past two days to get the job done each day? _As in done_! Yay!

For a nice change I haven't had to work like a plow horse for two whole days.

@Sassycakes...tell 'em to walk a mile in your shoes...


----------



## Pecos

Repairing a sliding door. I am afraid that these rollers under the door are going to have to be replaced before too long.


----------



## Teacher Terry

_Sassycakes tell them to knock it off. You have a serious illness and they are being plain mean. Ugh!!_


----------



## Aneeda72

Sassycakes said:


> So far since I woke up this morning I have been getting picked on by my husband and daughter. It seems like neither of them thinks I do anything but sit around all day. I admit I do sit down a lot. I have stage 4 kidney failure. My one leg is swollen and makes it hard to get around but I try. I know my daughter worries about me and the fact that I am getting older every minute. I just wish I would stop getting yelled at every day.


What are they yelling at you about?  What do they expect you to do?

My husband, who spends all his time sitting in his room, also thinks I just sit around all day and that I do nothing.  He works from home on the computer, 8 hours, then sleeps 10 to 12 hours a day,  and watches tv the rest of the time, in his room, except for trips to the frig.

When I question his doing nothing he says I just sit around as well.  I quiz him on who vacuums, who does the dishes, who mops the floor, who cleans the bathroom and on and on cause he does nothing.  Literally nothing.

Make a list of what you do.  Include even the smallest thing.  Most of us do “invisible” stuff.  Like picking up his dropped food wrapper off the floor, or liquids he’s spilled etc.  next time they say you do nothing, hand them the list.

And when they yell at you, put your fingers in your ears, stick your tongue out, and wag your head in a no motion.  They will get the point eventually.


----------



## Leann

Sassycakes said:


> So far since I woke up this morning I have been getting picked on by my husband and daughter. It seems like neither of them thinks I do anything but sit around all day. I admit I do sit down a lot. I have stage 4 kidney failure. My one leg is swollen and makes it hard to get around but I try. I know my daughter worries about me and the fact that I am getting older every minute. I just wish I would stop getting yelled at every day.


I can't imagine how you deal with this every day, being yelled at.


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> Stage 4 CKD ?..  so you spend a lot of time at the doctors and the hospital then ?.. I have stage 3 CKD.. I am dreading it ever turning into stage 4.. do tell me how you deal with it please  and what to expect ?


Hollydolly, as I posted before, I too have stage 3 CKD.  Annual testing didn't happen during Covid, but I had a check up recently (blood & urine).
Results were good. Urine OK, kidney function stable and no concern raised.  Only advised to keep a check on BP.  This I've been told is the main influence in CKD, so I'm keeping an eye on it.
It isn't possible to reverse CKD, but you can slow or stop it progressing.


----------



## NorthernLight

@Sassycakes  I need to sit down a lot too, because of my legs. But I think I do a quite a bit in between sits. Sorry you're being criticized for resting!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, as I posted before, I too have stage 3 CKD.  Annual testing didn't happen during Covid, but I had a check up recently (blood & urine).
> Results were good. Urine OK, kidney function stable and no concern raised.  Only advised to keep a check on BP.  This I've been told is the main influence in CKD, so I'm keeping an eye on it.
> It isn't possible to reverse CKD, but you can slow or stop it progressing.


yes I know all that Captain. thanks ...... and I'm not on any special diet,  in fact my doc says they'll keep an eye on it, bt I've been diagnosed now for 3 or 4 years and never had any more specific 'eye on it'' tests.. but I also know stage 4 is much more serious,


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> Stage 4 CKD ?..  so you spend a lot of time at the doctors and the hospital then ?.. I have stage 3 CKD.. I am dreading it ever turning into stage 4.. do tell me how you deal with it please  and what to expect ?


So far I just have visits with my kidney Doctor every few weeks to see if it has gotten more advanced. If it does then I will need dialysis.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> So far I just have visits with my kidney Doctor every few weeks to see if it has gotten more advanced. If it does then I will need dialysis.


 What does the Kidney doctor tell you.. how far advanced is it.. what are your symptoms.. what diet are you following now ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Warm and sunny again today. Yippee. Now the weatherdudes are saying the cold front will come through tonight. Thursday's my day off. It's gonna rain.
> 
> Well. Our newbie finally got to start yesterday morning. She's a godsend. I told her that we were worried that she'd get another job because of the "job freeze" that wasn't and isn't.
> 
> Guess what! She did get another job at the supermarket across the street and was supposed to start yesterday. She accepted, then got a call from Kroger to start yesterday. The place across the street pays a bit more but doesn't offer tuition reimbursement and only offered 20/hours/week for the first couple of months. Like the rest of the working world, she needs a full-time job. Whew! We dodged that bullet by a hair.
> 
> Big but...she's only scheduled for 30 hours this week. Our sir said that's gonna change PDQ. She's scheduled off tomorrow but asked if she could come in for a couple of hours. Sir said yes.
> 
> She can already, after just two days, do almost everything that I can do and just as fast. Only have to tell her or show her once what's needed and it's like it's been tattooed into her brain. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, she'll stay.
> 
> When we clocked out yesterday and again today,_ all_ the work was done. She said Kroger should have been paying me for two people for the past year. Can you believe that it took both of us working six hours the past two days to get the job done each day? _As in done_! Yay!
> 
> For a nice change I haven't had to work like a plow horse for two whole days.
> 
> @Sassycakes...tell 'em to walk a mile in your shoes...


So glad you got some decent help, @Georgiagranny !!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Today was "clean up loose ends" day; tomorrow it's supposed to be windy and cooler so I'm hoping to make some blueberry buttermilk scones and have them with a new tea I bought.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar  I have to work until noon but can probably be down there around four or so. I dunno...how far are you from me? And is it gonna be a warm day? (I need to know what to wear.)


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @CinnamonSugar  I have to work until noon but can probably be down there around four or so. I dunno...how far are you from me? And is it gonna be a warm day? (I need to know what to wear.)


Wind’s supposed to be blustery, @Georgiagranny … better put an extra hat pin in yo’ bonnet


----------



## Jules

After a treacherous walk after the first real snow days of the year, I’m going to take off the boots I had for sale online.  I hadn’t used them but the way things are going it’s expected to be a bad winter.  And it’s cold and my feet and fingers are freezing.


----------



## Aneeda72

It’s still raining, been raining all day except when it hails.  . I need to built an ARK and start loading myself into it.


----------



## Sassycakes

I just was looking at a site telling you what some rich people like Henry Winkler paid for their homes. Millions and Millions of dollars. Maybe I am stupid but if I had that kind of money I would never spend it on a house I would share it with people that needed help. Just the other day One of the drawings was for billions of dollars. I was dividing it in my mind and I couldn't think of what anyone could do with all that money. What is so special about a home that costs millions of dollars when there are people that can't even afford food?


----------



## Blessed

Nothing exciting, I was bored so I just made a batch of jewish bisscotti called mandlebread,  It is more of shortbread type of cookie.  I put rainsins and walnuts in mine.  It has cinnammon sugar baked on top.  I searched forever for the recipe.  My husbands aunt always brought them to family reunions.

I was going to make english muffin bread next but am feeling a little tired,  Maybe tommorrow.  I also want to make chocolate chip cookies for the little boys across the street.  They all have albinism so don't get out that much.  They are precious and I like to take them a treat now and then.


----------



## Alligatorob

Went to the doctor today, 5 weeks and 2 days post-op.  Got mostly good news, but not all.

On the positive side he said I was progressing quite well, my range of motion and walking are about where they expect someone to be at 12 weeks.  Good news I guess, but it makes me realize what a long slow process this is going to be.

I can walk, but my knees hurt and I am a lot less stable than I'd like to be.  One real limitation is strength in my quads, they still really hurt and are weak.  For example I cannot stand from a chair without having arms or something to push off of.  And I can only do squats assisted, that's with my hands holding something overhead and pulling.  The doctor said that was normal, and again I was doing better than expected.

So I asked him realistically how long until I can walk and get around anything like normal, and without pain.  He said that takes about 6 to 12 months on average.  And by having both knees done it impacts me more than most who do one knee at a time.  As the doctor and physical therapist often remind me I don't have a good leg to stand on, LOL.  I do not regret doing both knees, troublesome as this is I sure would not want to do it twice...

Anyway I got myself into this, and I'll get through it.  Still optimistic my knees will be a lot better, someday...


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Went to the doctor today, 5 weeks and 2 days post-op.  Got mostly good news, but not all.
> 
> On the positive side he said I was progressing quite well, my range of motion and walking are about where they expect someone to be at 12 weeks.  Good news I guess, but it makes me realize what a long slow process this is going to be.
> 
> I can walk, but my knees hurt and I am a lot less stable than I'd like to be.  One real limitation is strength in my quads, they still really hurt and are weak.  For example I cannot stand from a chair without having arms or something to push off of.  And I can only do squats assisted, that's with my hands holding something overhead and pulling.  The doctor said that was normal, and again I was doing better than expected.
> 
> So I asked him realistically how long until I can walk and get around anything like normal, and without pain.  He said that takes about 6 to 12 months on average.  And by having both knees done it impacts me more than most who do one knee at a time.  I do not regret doing both knees, troublesome as this is I sure would not want to do it twice...
> 
> Anyway I got myself into this, and I'll get through it.  Still optimistic my knees will be a lot better, someday...


@Alligatorob 
Patience, Rob. You are doing really well, as your doctor says. However, you may be expecting too much,
too soon. Knee implants take longer to recuperate from, and the discomfort is greater than hip implants. I commend you for your resolve. You are one strong fellow.


----------



## Alligatorob

Thanks @Pinky however 


Pinky said:


> You are one strong fellow.


I don't feel that way tonight...


----------



## Blessed

I always thought that hip replacements were the worst.  Now hearing your experience the knees must be worst. It makes since, the knees have so much weight to bear when you are walking and bending.  The hip replacement was not a picnic in the park but what you are doing sounds so much harder in recovery.  The only thing I can say is listen to your therapist and lean in to that.  Do all the exercises they recommend and be as active as possible. Do not overdo it as that could set you back.  I was lucky enough to recover well without set backs. Men are more likey to do more than than they should, you crazy guys, so just be patient with yourself!!


----------



## horseless carriage

Blessed said:


> I always thought that hip replacements were the worst.  Now hearing your experience the knees must be worst. It makes since, the knees have so much weight to bear when you are walking and bending.  The hip replacement was not a picnic in the park but what you are doing sounds so much harder in recovery.


Following my hip replacement my surgeon told me to avoid impact exercise, meaning jogging or running. He recommended swimming and cycling which is what I do. You should see my cycling attire, not exactly a  lycra-lout.


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> Following my hip replacement my surgeon told me to avoid impact exercise, meaning jogging or running. He recommended swimming and cycling which is what I do. You should see my cycling attire, not exactly a  lycra-lout.


I just walk, I would love to swim but is not easy to do on the open pool time I have available. I am sure I would not attempt the the cycling, if anything I would prefer to swim or skate, either roller or ice skate as I did that in my younger years.  Maybe, if I win the lottery I could have a pool in the yard.


----------



## Capt Lightning

My CKD was first noticed around the time I moved up to Scotland.  Back in Hampshire my GP just 'tut tutted' about my blood pressure, but wouldn't change my medication.  Here, my new GP said that my meds were old fashioned and there were now better alternatives.  The CKD was noted then, but was not regarded as worrying and it has only progressed very slowly over 16 years.  My BP is well controlled.

Today, I have to take the Camper for its annual test (MoT), but otherwise I've nothing planned.  I think I'll make Chilli con Carne for dinner.


----------



## Blessed

Capt Lightning said:


> My CKD was first noticed around the time I moved up to Scotland.  Back in Hampshire my GP just 'tut tutted' about my blood pressure, but wouldn't change my medication.  Here, my new GP said that my meds were old fashioned and there were now better alternatives.  The CKD was noted then, but was not regarded as worrying and it has only progressed very slowly over 16 years.  My BP is well controlled.
> 
> Today, I have to take the Camper for its annual test (MoT), but otherwise I've nothing planned.  I think I'll make Chilli con Carne for dinner.


Thanks for sharing, I know nothing about this condition. I will talk to my doctor when I have a check up.  To my knowledge I have not kidney problems


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Blessed said:


> Nothing exciting, I was bored so I just made a batch of jewish bisscotti called mandlebread,  It is more of shortbread type of cookie.  I put rainsins and walnuts in mine.  It has cinnammon sugar baked on top.  I searched forever for the recipe.  My husbands aunt always brought them to family reunions.
> 
> I was going to make english muffin bread next but am feeling a little tired,  Maybe tommorrow.  I also want to make chocolate chip cookies for the little boys across the street.  They all have albinism so don't get out that much.  They are precious and I like to take them a treat now and then.


Mandlebread sounds delish!  Do you serve it with a specific beverage?


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mandlebread sounds delish!  Do you serve it with a specific beverage?


No, I like to with hot cup of english tea, most people would, I think have it with a cup of coffee.  Like I said, it is a biscotti type of cookie.


----------



## Blessed

Blessed said:


> No, I like to with hot cup of english tea, most people would, I think have it with a cup of coffee.  Like I said, it is a biscotti type of cookie.


If you like I can give you the website where I found the recipe.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Blessed said:


> If you like I can give you the website where I found the recipe.


Oh yes please!


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> I will get it for you tomorrow, just off to bed LOL at 4am.  You probably just got up.  I will talk to you tomorrow after noon, Have a great morning!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Thanks, @Blessed   sleep well


----------



## -Oy-

New flooring is in - just need to get a water leak they found on one of the radiators sorted! 

Likkle Grandson is with us today so it's his weekely "Heart beeps" activity session then maybe a visit to a local park. 

Tai Chi class this afternoon. (Me not him lol)


----------



## horseless carriage

My Godson texted me with the news of the passing of Leslie Phillips. He was 98, how I loved his style.

Leslie Samuel Phillips CBE (20 April 1924 – 7 November 2022) was an English actor, voice artist and author.
He achieved prominence in the 1950s, playing smooth, upper-class comic roles utilising his "Ding dong" and "Hello" catchphrases. He appeared in the Carry On and Doctor in the House film series as well as the long-running BBC radio comedy series The Navy Lark. In his later career, Phillips took on dramatic parts including a BAFTA-nominated role alongside Peter O'Toole in Venus (2006). He provided the voice of the Sorting Hat in the Harry Potter films.


----------



## katlupe

Pinky said:


> That happened to our sliding glass balcony door, years ago. It suddenly shattered into little pieces .. not shards. Good thing it wasn't winter.


That happened to my sliding glass door to my deck at my house. So weird when no one was even near it.


----------



## Lee

Raking leaves this morning and time to pull out the sugar snap peas. Had our last feast of them last night.....so good, And  then later a trip to the thrift shop so I will work fast this morning.


----------



## Murrmurr

katlupe said:


> That happened to my sliding glass door to my deck at my house. So weird when no one was even near it.


That can happen when they're incorrectly framed. The door frame "breathes", relaxes (inflates) when it's hot and stiffens and shrinks when it's cold. That puts pressure on the glass. If the frame has too much tension in one or two corners, or along one or two sides, the glass will eventually shatter from fatigue. Could take years, but the glass usually loses the battle at some point.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to convince myself  that I 'really' need to  return library books.  
And  that I should  pick up a few food items while in town.

Its  a sunny day here,,,,, my get up & go must still be in bed.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> So far since I woke up this morning I have been getting picked on by my husband and daughter. It seems like neither of them thinks I do anything but sit around all day. I admit I do sit down a lot. I have stage 4 kidney failure. My one leg is swollen and makes it hard to get around but I try. I know my daughter worries about me and the fact that I am getting older every minute. I just wish I would stop getting yelled at every day.


So sorry, Sassycakes……I wish they would STOP that. So cruel..
SUPER BIG HUGS for YOU..


----------



## Murrmurr

Soon as 8am rolls around I'm going to leave a voicemail with Amador County CPS. Yesterday evening they took custody of my former foster son, Paxton, and his younger siblings....again. Hopefully, they went to an emergency placement home, slept in actual beds last night, and are enjoying a peaceful breakfast this morning.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Went to the doctor today, 5 weeks and 2 days post-op.  Got mostly good news, but not all.
> 
> On the positive side he said I was progressing quite well, my range of motion and walking are about where they expect someone to be at 12 weeks.  Good news I guess, but it makes me realize what a long slow process this is going to be.
> 
> I can walk, but my knees hurt and I am a lot less stable than I'd like to be.  One real limitation is strength in my quads, they still really hurt and are weak.  For example I cannot stand from a chair without having arms or something to push off of.  And I can only do squats assisted, that's with my hands holding something overhead and pulling.  The doctor said that was normal, and again I was doing better than expected.
> 
> So I asked him realistically how long until I can walk and get around anything like normal, and without pain.  He said that takes about 6 to 12 months on average.  And by having both knees done it impacts me more than most who do one knee at a time.  As the doctor and physical therapist often remind me I don't have a good leg to stand on, LOL.  I do not regret doing both knees, troublesome as this is I sure would not want to do it twice...
> 
> Anyway I got myself into this, and I'll get through it.  Still optimistic my knees will be a lot better, someday...


You are doing very well…..but…..you are being somewhat impatient……the doctor is right with time factors.
Remember……you had both knees done at the same time…..recovery will be possibly somewhat longer, because you don’t have the other knee to lean on.
Your recovery will continue for quite a while……there are so many aspects of healing.
Maybe even 2 years from now…..you’ll think…..hey…..I can do that a lot easier now, and that will continue for a long time.
Pushing too hard, may set you back rather than forward.
Please have patience, my friend.


----------



## StarSong

Our daughter's two children (10 & 7) had a great time with us yesterday, and we with them.  Today we have our son's baby for the day.  At eleven months he's on the precipice of walking, which is simultaneously adorable and . 

I'm giving myself ten more minutes on the computer before I mop the kitchen floor in anticipation of the baby's arrival. He mostly crawls and notices every stray crumb, which he immediately stuffs in his mouth. After 24 hours of his big cousins being here, there are plenty of crumbs of the floor, believe me!


----------



## jet

just done another stint with selling poppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hawkdon

I am setting here happy because I own two heating pads!!!
Using one on back, other on shoulders right now....ah the pains of colder weather ....


----------



## Aneeda72

Rain, hail, and sNOw with the crying of the orange feral cat that hangs out around here.  .  It was friendly when first turned loose, but runs from people now.  I feel so bad for this cat. winter in Utah, without a home, is no fun for anyone.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lee said:


> Raking leaves this morning and time to pull out the sugar snap peas. Had our last feast of them last night.....so good, And  then later a trip to the thrift shop so I will work fast this morning.


Love sugar snap peas.  I eat them raw with carrot sticks and cucumber slices.  When we had a vegetable garden the kids would pick them and eat them like candy.


----------



## RadishRose

flu shot


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I am setting here happy because I own two heating pads!!!
> Using one on back, other on shoulders right now....ah the pains of colder weather ....


Are you using the electric pads Hawkdon?  I've always used Microwave heatpads.. but I recently got this electric one and of course it holds the heats so much longer than the former.. https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Heat+Pad...ad,+brihievy+heat+pads,aps,165&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Love sugar snap peas.  I eat them raw with carrot sticks and cucumber slices.  When we had a vegetable garden the kids would pick them and eat them like candy.


there's never a week goes past when I don't have sugar snap peas in my fridge.. however they're very expensive here..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> there's never a week goes past when I don't have sugar snap peas in my fridge.. however they're very expensive here..


Yeah, and part of the problem is that the bag size is really made for a family; I have to eat them pretty much everyday (which I don't mind) to get through the bag before they start to spoil.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yeah, and part of the problem is that the bag size is really made for a family; I have to eat them pretty much everyday (which I don't mind) to get through the bag before they start to spoil.


we have the opposite here.. Most food comes in family size packages , but the Sugar snap peas come in tiny packs.. only enough for really 2 servings for one person.. and just ridiculous price.. about £1.75 for 150 grms.. about £12.50 per Kilo...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lots on tap today...

Meds to pick up (yes, I got that $$$ med filled at WalMart), switched phone services so I have to get the original cancelled (which is always a test in patience =P), soup to make and scones to bake.  There's 1/2 a butternut squash baking in the oven right now.

Today's cleaning project was the walls, baseboards and floor of the bathroom; incredible how dusty and water-splattered the walls get in there.  Magic Sponges are the bomb.  

It's pretty blustery here; it will be interesting to see what path Nicole takes and if we get two days of rain or it misses us completely.


----------



## hawkdon

Yes holly, I do use the elctric pads, my microw is a real
b****h to use.....


----------



## NorthernLight

Going to the swimming pool today. This means a change in daily routine.

I'll skip lunch and most of my other exercises. I have to make sure I have every single item I'll need: bathing cap, soap, lock for locker. Bathing suit and towel.

Check the temperature so I can make driving adjustments. Get library books together for library visit.

Complicated and scary!


----------



## J-Kat

Went to the doctor’s office to get some bloodwork done.  I see doctors who are affiliated with one of the local hospitals.  I like that patients can get lab work done at any facility within the hospital system if ordered by a doctor also within the system so I can go to a nearby clinic rather than going back to the specialist’s office which is further away.  Need to pick up a few groceries later.


----------



## MickaC

hawkdon said:


> Yes holly, I do use the elctric pads, my microw is a real
> b****h to use.....


I find the microwave ones do not hold the heat very well.


----------



## Pappy

Just hunkering down and waiting for Nicole to make land fall. Winds are gusting to 40 mph and it’s raining. They say the worst will be over night, so we have our meds and a change of clothes packed in case we need to get out of here.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Just hunkering down and waiting for Nicole to make land fall. Winds are gusting to 40 mph and it’s raining. They say the worst will be over night, so we have our meds and a change of clothes packed in case we need to get out of here.


oh not again..


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Going to the swimming pool today. This means a change in daily routine.
> 
> I'll skip lunch and most of my other exercises. I have to make sure I have every single item I'll need: bathing cap, soap, lock for locker. Bathing suit and towel.
> 
> Check the temperature so I can make driving adjustments. Get library books together for library visit.
> 
> Complicated and scary!


Enjoy... you'll sleep better tonight after all that exercise..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sunny and blustery here and not very warm. 

Newbie came in this morning (her day off) to help but HR snagged her and dragged her away to do yet more blankety-blank paperwork. That took almost four hours; when she finished, she left Sir has her scheduled for 40 hours next week! Yay. Yippee. Huzzah! Hooray! and other exclamations of delight. Maybe I'll get to work less sooner than I thought. Fingers crossed. Let us all face the East for a moment of silent prayer.

But...the one who we've borrowed from the floral department came over to help, which was nice. She was still there when I left at noon, and I told her to "work slow" so that she can work until at least 3. Left her with plenty to do.

Since I've been home, had lunch and mowed the lawn. That's it for today. 

Tomorrow isn't going to be very pleasant, depending on what Nicole does and where she goes in Florida. We're expecting cold, wind, rain. How much depends on where and if she hits in Flori_duh_.

Usually what I'd do this afternoon is get the laundry done, but with tomorrow's weather up in the air...pun intended...I guess I'll just wait and do it tomorrow morning. In the afternoon, DD and I are going to make an Aldi run and do our Walmarting. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, we'll be able to get everything needed for Thankgiving dinner, even if it is still two weeks away.

Nap time


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> I have to make sure I have every single item I'll need: bathing cap, soap, lock for locker. _*Bathing suit and towel*_.
> 
> Complicated and scary!


Even more complicated and scary if you remember bathing cap, soap, lock for locker but forget the bathing suit and towel!


----------



## Trila

Yesterday was another busy day!!! Even though we are still having beautiful summer/fall weather....that is about to change. Winter will arrive on Fri, then our overnight lows will start going to the mid 20's F (3°-4°C). Burrrrrrr!!! . That makes for extra outside projects.






 We got back from town fairly early yesterday.....with season 2 of Yellowstone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the afternoon, we put away Andy's summer home and I got his winter house all set up. It's packed with hay.....nice and comfy & warm!

 We also cleaned out the hen house and I packed that with straw. Even though The Girls will eventually pack it down a bit, they have each other to snug up with....so they will be warm, too.

We had time to go for a short walk, before it got too dark and we had to head in. I was out of the shower and in my jammies by 5:15!! LOL But the day wasn't over.....I had dishes to wash while Dio did laundry. We finally sat down to watch Yellowstone around 8 p.m. I was in bed by 9:30!!! I guess I'm not used to the time change, yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that was my day....busy, busy, busy!

 Today has been more of the same. This morning I cleaned the interior of Dio's truck. It's easier to do the car, and I'm glad it's done!I

It's's been so long since I've been able to do ANYTHING.....it feels good to be getting stuff done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I have a big pot of celery, carrots, and onions cooking up...I'll freeze them for another day, once they are cool enough.


----------



## Pepper

I'm recovering from the drama of yesterday and the months preceding it.  No kidding, wiped out, totally wiped.  No more commercials for awhile, something to be savoured.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After a not- so- successful trip to town, I came home and made blueberry scones


----------



## Georgiagranny

CinnamonSugar said:


> After a not- so- successful trip to town, I came home and made blueberry scones
> 
> View attachment 249262


Yum! I can't make it down there today


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Yum! I can't make it down there today


@Georgiagranny, per the recipe, they freeze well =D


----------



## MountainRa

I spent the morning doing my least favorite chore - grocery shopping.

Spent the afternoon harvesting my final bell peppers from the plant. We’re expecting some of the weather from hurricane Nicole. And finally, colder temps on Sunday

pic of my peppers - and one lone tomato.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Yum! I can't make it down there today


Me too..double Yum


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not much. I had nice conversations with my BFF and sister today. Never did put the laundry away and still don't feel like doing it. I intend to post a couple more reviews on Amazon, catch up with my social networking and T.V. shows.


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mandlebread sounds delish!  Do you serve it with a specific beverage?


The recipe is on TheGrumpyGourmand.com  Sorry I am not good at cutting and pasting.  It is under recipes from the motherland.  If you can't find it let me know and I will type the recipe here.


----------



## Bella

@Blessed and @CinnamonSugar - Here's the recipe! 

*Cinnamon Raisin Mandel Bread* > https://www.thegrumpygourmand.com/2016/04/13/cinnamon-raisin-mandel-bread/


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Sunny and blustery here and not very warm.
> 
> Newbie came in this morning (her day off) to help but HR snagged her and dragged her away to do yet more blankety-blank paperwork. That took almost four hours; when she finished, she left Sir has her scheduled for 40 hours next week! Yay. Yippee. Huzzah! Hooray! and other exclamations of delight. Maybe I'll get to work less sooner than I thought. Fingers crossed. Let us all face the East for a moment of silent prayer.
> 
> But...the one who we've borrowed from the floral department came over to help, which was nice. She was still there when I left at noon, and I told her to "work slow" so that she can work until at least 3. Left her with plenty to do.
> 
> Since I've been home, had lunch and mowed the lawn. That's it for today.
> 
> Tomorrow isn't going to be very pleasant, depending on what Nicole does and where she goes in Florida. We're expecting cold, wind, rain. How much depends on where and if she hits in Flori_duh_.
> 
> Usually what I'd do this afternoon is get the laundry done, but with tomorrow's weather up in the air...pun intended...I guess I'll just wait and do it tomorrow morning. In the afternoon, DD and I are going to make an Aldi run and do our Walmarting. If the lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, we'll be able to get everything needed for Thankgiving dinner, even if it is still two weeks away.
> 
> Nap time


You crack me up, you are at the store working, you must get a employee discount and know in advance what sales are coming up.  I shop Aldi and Walmart but Kroger has really good sales/loss leaders.  I stock up on a lot of thngs there.  Pasta .69lb, canned tomatos, .69 a can. Chicken and beef broth .69 a can. I got some beautiful asparagus for 99 cents a lb this week. do you ever take advantage of those things?


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> @Blessed and @CinnamonSugar - Here's the recipe!
> 
> *Cinnamon Raisin Mandel Bread* > https://www.thegrumpygourmand.com/2016/04/13/cinnamon-raisin-mandel-bread/


Thank you so much for doing that!!  It is hard for me to a lot of computer things that are easy for others.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed There's a 10% employee discount, but I can't take advantage of it because I share my Kroger card with both DS and DD. DD could use it, but DS can't because a family member has to live in the same household as the employee. When there are specials on things we use, though, I buy them. Otherwise, Aldi and Walmart are cheaper, and it's DD who foots the bill.

Bummer with Nicole. Hurricane is going to swing itself right smack over us. It's going to be a nasty day tomorrow. The rain is going to hold off until late afternoon so DD and I will go out early enough to beat the rain. Supposed to rain all tomorrow night and all day Friday, too.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I got up early so I would have time to exercise and shower before my 11 chiropractor appointment. Then I ran a few errands and am now binge watching the Handmaiden’s Tale. At 4:30 the kids are picking me up to go to my favorite fancy restaurant for dinner.


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> *Thank you so much for doing that!!*  It is hard for me to a lot of computer things that are easy for others.


You're welcome! It was my pleasure.


----------



## NorthernLight

I survived my trip to the pool! (So far, anyway.)

I'm no expert on pools, but that is the nicest one I've ever been to. Some high school students were there, but they were in a different section.

A pool with sections! Imagine that.

I'll do some stretches, as I'm sure I worked a few muscles. Then the trivia game tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Teacher Terry said:


> I got up early so I would have time to exercise and shower before my 11 chiropractor appointment. Then I ran a few errands and am now binge watching the Handmaiden’s Tale. At 4:30 the kids are picking me up to go to my favorite fancy restaurant for dinner.


Sounds like a perfect day...


----------



## Chet

Went to the grocery. Bought gas. Cut the grass. What an exciting life!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Chet said:


> Went to the grocery. Bought gas. Cut the grass. What an exciting life!


Yes. Yes, it is. I went to the grocery, but it was to work. Didn't buy gas because I gave my car away long ago. But...and this is very important...I also Cut. The. Grass.

Going to the grocery (even if only to work there) and cutting the grass. Ahhhh. I share your excitement. _This_ is life in the fast lane. Let us savor it Or maybe take up pickle ball?

And eat ice cream.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm preparing the filling for another batch of steak & kidney pies.  Mrs. L is preparing and painting the dado rails in the hall and stairs.
I'm going to cook a small mutton roast with couscous and roast veges for dinner.


----------



## Lee

In a few minutes I am going to make some muffins, coconut raisin if it matters. Nice for breakfast. A trip for groceries, pick up cat food at the vet, run a few errands and the afternoon is all mine to do whatever I want.


----------



## hollydolly

Today is overcast and cold... .  The postman has just delivered a book which I ordered from Amazon....

I'd made a semi plan to go  out today....but I think if I do go, I won't do as much as what's on my list, and instead  do that tomorrow or Saturday when the weather is better..


----------



## Mizmo

Today I have a shopping trip to Ikea with a friend .
 Just love to browse around that store and always manage to find  something to buy but right now off back to bed 
Been awake since 4am and feel ready to hit the pillow again


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> Been awake since 4am and feel ready to hit the pillow again
> View attachment 249354


Me, too, and it's my day off, dammit. If I'd known you were up, too, I'd have run over and we could have had coffee together.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Me, too, and it's my day off, dammit. If I'd known you were up, too, I'd have run over and we could have had coffee together.



yeh and Lee is making muffins  .... we could have dropped in on her too...dang!
I just had tea and toast...oh well...onward and outward as they say....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> yeh and Lee is making muffins  .... we could have dropped in on her too...dang!
> I just had tea and toast...oh well...onward and outward as they say....


@CinnamonSugar made blueberry scones yesterday! She probably has some left. 

So far I've had two pieces of chocolate while I decide whether I feel like eating real food.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @CinnamonSugar made blueberry scones yesterday! She probably has some left.
> 
> So far I've had two pieces of chocolate while I decide whether I feel like eating real food.



Oh dear no....chocolate not good for you early morning.....but, one is allowed to weaken from time to time.

Those scones sound good too...in fact everything sounds good to me if someone else is making it. 
AlI I can handle in the morning is the toaster and kettle.
I really should hire a cook and chief bottle washer. Trouble is you have to pay them money...dang, dang.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo As long as you're going to Ikea, have lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs. 

Who told you chocolate isn't good for you in the morning? They lied. Actually, I've heard that chocolate cake is good for you for breakfast. Truth!

According to Dr. Google: "Chocolate cake is *useful in improving skin and reducing Depression*. Chocolate Mug Cake with many other mouthwatering flavours *diverts your mind into happiness and joy.* It has flavonoids and other necessary minerals and zinc. Chocolate assists the skin with adequate shielding protecting from sunburn." 

Heaven knows that at this time of year, we need protection from sunburn... What?

Also, according to Dr. Google: "Another study conducted found that _eating _*chocolate cake for breakfast can also improve your memory, focus and cognitive behaviour* throughout the rest of the day!"

>>>Granny rushes to kitchen to bake a chocolate cake<<<

Already have a load of bed linens in the dryer and a load of other stuff in the washer. I'm gathering a gazillion stray bits and bobs of paper that might or might not be worthless snail mail to sort through and either toss into the trash or save. 

I need to find enough to do to keep me busy until it's time to brave the elements to forage for food, but by the time DD gets home from work and rests a bit before we do the Aldi and Walmart trips, it will probably already be raining There are times when I wish I still had a car (until I remember how much it costs to support one!) so I could just go do that stuff by myself.


----------



## jujube

Standing in the doorway watching the trees thrash around and watching the damage at the beach on TV and thanking the Powers-that-Be that we dodged the bullet again.

I will not complain about cleaning up the yard again.


----------



## Georgiagranny

jujube said:


> I will not complain about cleaning up the yard again.


We're gonna get the tail of it later this afternoon. And I _will _complain about cleaning up the yard again!


----------



## Trila

I've finished my coffee and my breakfast.  Time for me to get moving. I'm seeing my Orthopedic Surgeon today. He is going to assess the mobility of my wrist. If all goes well, he will discharge me from his care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is our last nice weather day, so we will probably visit Chelveston while we are in town. After that? Well....I can't give away all of my secrets!!!


----------



## jujube

Georgiagranny said:


> We're gonna get the tail of it later this afternoon. And I _will _complain about cleaning up the yard again!



OK, I will probably complain, but I'm going to feel guilty about it after seeing how bad it is over at the coast.

Today is my daughter's birthday.  No partying today.


----------



## IKE

Mama informed me a couple of minutes ago that she wants me to chauffeur her to OKC this morning to the Asian grocery store to do some food shopping which is fine with me......she always treats me to a big bowl of pho.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I started watching season 5 of The Crown on Netfix. So far it's like watching turtles. Is the series even close to anything that went on during Queen Elizabeth's reign?


----------



## MickaC

My sorting of screws, nuts and bolts, bits, screwdrivers, pliers,L wrenchs, and all related stuff, is done and gone to their new home…..other than what I’m keeping, which isn’t much.
Theses were all give aways…..just couldn’t bother listing to sell…..not worth it.
Today……
Going downstairs and fold up my fabric inventory, put them in storage bags……hope to do a fair amount of sewing this winter, so the amount will go down some.
Maybe attack one of the hallway closets……see what I can do there.
Takes some breaks and check out the snow situation……yes……it’s sNOwing..


----------



## Aneeda72

With the wind chill factor, 13 degrees outside.  Glad I got some hand warmers yesterday.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo As long as you're going to Ikea, have lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs.
> 
> Who told you chocolate isn't good for you in the morning? They lied. Actually, I've heard that chocolate cake is good for you for breakfast. Truth!
> 
> According to Dr. Google: "Chocolate cake is *useful in improving skin and reducing Depression*. Chocolate Mug Cake with many other mouthwatering flavours *diverts your mind into happiness and joy.* It has flavonoids and other necessary minerals and zinc. Chocolate assists the skin with adequate shielding protecting from sunburn."
> 
> Heaven knows that at this time of year, we need protection from sunburn... What?
> 
> Also, according to Dr. Google: "Another study conducted found that _eating _*chocolate cake for breakfast can also improve your memory, focus and cognitive behaviour* throughout the rest of the day!"
> 
> >>>Granny rushes to kitchen to bake a chocolate cake<<<
> 
> Already have a load of bed linens in the dryer and a load of other stuff in the washer. I'm gathering a gazillion stray bits and bobs of paper that might or might not be worthless snail mail to sort through and either toss into the trash or save.
> 
> I need to find enough to do to keep me busy until it's time to brave the elements to forage for food, but by the time DD gets home from work and rests a bit before we do the Aldi and Walmart trips, it will probably already be raining There are times when I wish I still had a car (until I remember how much it costs to support one!) so I could just go do that stuff by myself.


I find that tootsie rolls work just as well as chocolate cake and no baking required


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today is overcast and cold... .  The postman has just delivered a book which I ordered from Amazon....
> 
> I'd made a semi plan to go  out today....but I think if I do go, I won't do as much as what's on my list, and instead  do that tomorrow or Saturday when the weather is better..


Do you have/use a Kindle?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72 There's something about actually holding a book in your hands and reading it. The Kindle is okay, but just not the same. Of course, you can't eat an ice cream cone or answer the door with a book in your hands, but still! I feel the same way about newspapers. They were a lot more fun to read than reading online.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo As long as you're going to Ikea, have lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs.
> 
> Who told you chocolate isn't good for you in the morning? They lied. Actually, I've heard that chocolate cake is good for you for breakfast. Truth!
> 
> According to Dr. Google: "Chocolate cake is *useful in improving skin and reducing Depression*. Chocolate Mug Cake with many other mouthwatering flavours *diverts your mind into happiness and joy.* It has flavonoids and other necessary minerals and zinc. Chocolate assists the skin with adequate shielding protecting from sunburn."
> 
> Heaven knows that at this time of year, we need protection from sunburn... What?
> 
> Also, according to Dr. Google: "Another study conducted found that _eating _*chocolate cake for breakfast can also improve your memory, focus and cognitive behaviour* throughout the rest of the day!"
> 
> >>>Granny rushes to kitchen to bake a chocolate cake<<<
> 
> Already have a load of bed linens in the dryer and a load of other stuff in the washer. I'm gathering a gazillion stray bits and bobs of paper that might or might not be worthless snail mail to sort through and either toss into the trash or save.
> 
> I need to find enough to do to keep me busy until it's time to brave the elements to forage for food, but by the time DD gets home from work and rests a bit before we do the Aldi and Walmart trips, it will probably already be raining There are times when I wish I still had a car (until I remember how much it costs to support one!) so I could just go do that stuff by myself.


Oh I know how good Chocolate is for you..I am just jealous.
However, it is not good for people like me who have nerve damage as it stimulates the nerve system and my thumb that is not there objects strongly.  It is a bitch!  The thumb I mean.  It refuses to leave me. That and alcohol and coffee but I do refuse to give up my coffee and I do eat a chocolate covered ice cream cone once in a while or a small chocolate cookie. Sometimes the thumb that isn't there shouts back but I just slap it in my mind and have another cookie.

Now I have to start getting ready for my Ikea trip but first a coffee and yes maybe a choc cookie though I would prefer the aforementioned scone or muffin.
... oh dear anyone reading this will think I am ready for the looney bin but y'all here know about that caper 
Later........


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo My mother was an amputee and complained long and loud about phantom pain so I don't think you're ready for the looney bin.

Whatcha gonna buy at Ikea? Don't forget to eat lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs!


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Aneeda72 There's something about actually holding a book in your hands and reading it. The Kindle is okay, but just not the same. Of course, you can't eat an ice cream cone or answer the door with a book in your hands, but still! I feel the same way about newspapers. They were a lot more fun to read than reading online.


I use both a kindle and buy actual books . I don’t miss newspaper ink all over my hands but then, now, I only watch news on CNN and not very often.  Course I am watching the election results.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo My mother was an amputee and complained long and loud about phantom pain so I don't think you're ready for the looney bin.
> 
> Whatcha gonna buy at Ikea? Don't forget to eat lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs!


Yup love the Swedish meatballs with extra gravy, please


----------



## Pepper

There's a store I should go to but it's a long walk for me and I don't know if I'm in the mood because I'm a lazy bum.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo My mother was an amputee and complained long and loud about phantom pain so I don't think you're ready for the looney bin.
> 
> Whatcha gonna buy at Ikea? Don't forget to eat lunch there and get the Swedish meatballs!


Oh yes love the meat balls but my friend is vegetarian so we usually just have salad but I will pick up a frozen packet and see what I can do wth them myself. I am actually looking for some tough  heavy rug for my kitchen area. 

The one I have is too light and I am beginning to trip on edges. I have shopped around all the obvious places for it but haven't seen anything yet. Then I remembered Ikea had a big rug department so thought to check it out.

 Of course we will wander through the kitchen department to see what the latest gadgets are. I am looking for knives with short handles as finding the regular dinner knife too long to work with . I am using  my right hand more now but the palm is very tender and long handles just don't fit.  Lately I notice I am picking up some of my food by hand.....terrible innit...oh well no one here but moi.
must get off
cheerio for now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Well, getting ready for the walk , so cold.  Long underwear, warm socks, fake fur lined boots, hmm, @hollydolly real or fake fur for you? 

Sweats over long underwear.  Shirt, sweater, new very warm coat, cheap gloves, and I cut the finger tip off the index finger so I could answer the phone without taking off the glove.  Ideal came from @hollydolly when she showed her fingerless tip gloves.  Thanks, never thought of doing that.

Stick hand warmers in the gloves on my palms.  Mittens over gloves, of course, as I prefer mittens and only have the one pair of gloves.  Hat on head.  Ready to go outside, .  

A few people out scraping snow and ice off their cars to get to work.  A couple have dead batteries .  Most will need to put air in their tires as this kind of cold seeps the air out.  Only there dogs out this morning.  Two, in and out, for potty.  No one to talk too.  

The third for potty and morning walk, a French bulldog.  Mistress dressed very warm, coat, hat, boots, glove.  French bulldog, nope, fur only .  He walks on the crunchy snow.  It sNOwed last night and the snow has frozen.  The sidewalk is too cold for him, as it is cleared.  The few left over rain puddles are frozen, cracked ice, and easy to avoid.

I can only do one round of walking as opposed to 2/3 at a time.  Need to go home and warm up.    Fingers and face get too cold.   Keeping my fingertips and nose, somewhat important to me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> Lately I notice I am picking up some of my food by hand.....terrible innit...oh well no one here but moi.
> must get off


I have this to say about that: fingers were made before forks! Only thing is that it's really, really hard to eat soup with your fingers.

I have two 5x7 braided rugs in my kitchen. Not enough edge to trip on and heavy enough to stay put.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, getting ready for the walk , so cold.  Long underwear, warm socks, fake fur lined boots, hmm, @hollydolly real or fake fur for you?
> 
> Sweats over long underwear.  Shirt, sweater, new very warm coat, cheap gloves, and I cut the finger tip off the index finger so I could answer the phone without taking off the glove.  Ideal came from @hollydolly when she showed her fingerless tip gloves.  Thanks, never thought of doing that.
> 
> Stick hand warmers in the gloves on my palms.  Mittens over gloves, of course, as I prefer mittens and only have the one pair of gloves.  Hat on head.  Ready to go outside, .
> 
> A few people out scraping snow and ice off their cars to get to work.  A couple have dead batteries .  Most will need to put air in their tires as this kind of cold seeps the air out.  Only there dogs out this morning.  Two, in and out, for potty.  No one to talk too.
> 
> The third for potty and morning walk, a French bulldog.  Mistress dressed very warm, coat, hat, boots, glove.  French bulldog, nope, fur only .  He walks on the crunchy snow.  It sNOwed last night and the snow has frozen.  The sidewalk is too cold for him, as it is cleared.  The few left over rain puddles are frozen, cracked ice, and easy to avoid.
> 
> I can only do one round of walking as opposed to 2/3 at a time.  Need to go home and warm up.    Fingers and face get too cold.   Keeping my fingertips and nose, somewhat important to me.


@Aneeda72 

There are special gloves that are made specifically for phone use/texting. It's going to get colder, so, 
these may come in handy:

https://www.amazon.ca/Upgraded-Anti...wicXNhIjoiNC40OCIsInFzcCI6IjMuODQifQ==&sr=8-6


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I started watching season 5 of The Crown on Netfix. So far it's like watching turtles. Is the series even close to anything that went on during Queen Elizabeth's reign?


NO...!!! I'm so sad, that millions of people think it's a documentary of the RF.. most of it..is fiction. In fact I think it was just yesterday that finally the Media are kicking up about the absurd storylines..


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you have/use a Kindle?


yus... why dya ask ?


----------



## Pepper

I just dusted almost my entire living room!  I must be in some sorta shock!


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda.. fake fur for me in the boots.... in fact faux fur for anything mad made  fur related..

Well it's almost dark.. just 4pm now, and it doesn't get properly dark for another half hour but the cloud is so low in the sky, that it's time to put lights on.. 

I did go out.. it involved driving to 2 towns.. got my nails done.. this month's colour is Gold in red.. ( that's the name,) ..then did some Bricks and Mortar banking, jeez it was so hot in there, and  only 2 Tellers  so there was quite a queue and everyone was disrobing... then from there to the Hospice Shop to volunteer my time over the Christmas period... a couple of hours a day generally helping out.. from there.. ( all this took quite a bit of either walking , or driving between venues)  to the pub for a cold drink..( anyone whose seen my Christmas photos of the town centre will know the pub)... ..then  drove from there to get air in my tyres.. everything is so spread out,the place that has the air doesn't have water ..

Then to Aldi, Iceland ( frozen food store)  and to Sainsburys'.. .. and then 10 mile drive home.. traffic is really busy because there's a rail and tube strike...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  It's a good thing I just made up the bed because after reading about all you did today, I'm too exhausted to do anything more until it's time to go shopping with DD around 3 or 4.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> NO...!!! I'm so sad, that millions of people think it's a documentary of the RF.. most of it..is fiction. In fact I think it was just yesterday that finally the Media are kicking up about the absurd storylines..


Glad I've avoided that and Downton Abbey...  just too much emotional commitment for something that's not even close to reality.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Glad I've avoided that and Downton Abbey...  just too much emotional commitment for something that's not even close to reality.


Exactly why I don't watch either of them. I watched one episode of each and I was so disgusted by the remoteness to Historical fact, I just couldn't bear to watch any more..


----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


> Exactly why I don't watch either of them. I watched one episode of each and I was so disgusted by the remoteness to Historical fact, I just couldn't bear to watch any more..



Surprised that anyone dislikes Downtown Abbey.  It doesn't have much to do with history, just a fun, well-written show with good acting and storylines.  Soap operatic to be sure but very enjoyable.

The Crown was watchable to some extent but I really dislike the idea of fictional story lines attributed to real people.


----------



## Aneeda72

Mizmo said:


> Oh yes love the meat balls but my friend is vegetarian so we usually just have salad but I will pick up a frozen packet and see what I can do wth them myself. I am actually looking for some tough  heavy rug for my kitchen area.
> 
> The one I have is too light and I am beginning to trip on edges. I have shopped around all the obvious places for it but haven't seen anything yet. Then I remembered Ikea had a big rug department so thought to check it out.
> 
> Of course we will wander through the kitchen department to see what the latest gadgets are. I am looking for knives with short handles as finding the regular dinner knife too long to work with . I am using  my right hand more now but the palm is very tender and long handles just don't fit.  Lately I notice I am picking up some of my food by hand.....terrible innit...oh well no one here but moi.
> must get off
> cheerio for now.


They have veggie meatballs as well.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yus... why dya ask ?


Just curious.

I buy books on Amazon for my kindle which get loaded immediately and regular books on Amazon as well which take a while to get delivered.  Sometimes a book in a bookstore if it’s cheaper than amazon.  I buy regular books cause I can pass them to a grandson , and I also like to the “feel” of the regular book.

I try not to have too many books in waiting as I can be slow in reading due to other stuff I do.  I like the Kindle as it’s easier to take to a waiting room and put in my purse-than haul a large heavy book and prime reading gives me a free book ever now and then.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Just curious.
> 
> I buy books on Amazon for my kindle which get loaded immediately and regular books on Amazon as well which take a while to get delivered.  Sometimes a book in a bookstore if it’s cheaper than amazon.  I buy regular books cause I can pass them to a grandson , and I also like to the “feel” of the regular book.
> 
> I try not to have too many books in waiting as I can be slow in reading due to other stuff I do.  I like the Kindle as it’s easier to take to a waiting room and put in my purse-than haul a large heavy book and prime reading gives me a free book ever now and then.


I much prefer a Hardback book to a digital one.. by a country mile.. so  altho' I can often get the same book cheaper on amazon for my kindle.. and my ipad.. I prefer where possible to buy the HB version.. and with Prime they arrive the next day..sometimes the same day.. .however when it comes to having to take something to read where I might have a lot of time to kill, Flights , Hospital appointments then I always put my kindle in my bag..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well, I just watched all of The Queen and have to wonder who on earth comes up with who supposedly said what to whom? It's not like some insider is going to provide snippets of dinner-table conversation amongst the family!

Anyway, it was a big disappointment. Now that she's gone, let's hope and pray there's no sixth season with Camilla as queen.

And...I'm having a moment. A long moment. P*ssed at DD and DGD.


----------



## Trish

It was quite cold and overcast today so, after a quick trip to the supermarket to pick up a few bits, I decided to stay home and load up the washing machine.  I put the slow cooker on and made some chicken noodle soup and got out the breadmaker to bake a little loaf and added some mixed herbs to the dough.  Then I sat down with a mug of coffee and watched Portrait Artist of the Year.  Quite a lazy day really because, of course, it was the machines which did most of the work!    

I have booked to have my Covid booster tomorrow.


----------



## hawkdon

I have been dealing with pain, again, all day, left hand, Arthur
and others came to visit today, pain creams, heat pad, nothing is helping....so I'm pissing and moaning all over the place...be
glad u r not hear...>!!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Finally  made it to library & grocery store.

Got our turkey  for Thanksgiving,,not sure  how many will be here.
Maybe just  3  of us ,,if  youngest  son, his wife ,  & daughters  come would  make it  8. 

Left overs for the deer  hunters.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> It was quite cold and overcast today so, after a quick trip to the supermarket to pick up a few bits, I decided to stay home and load up the washing machine.  I put the slow cooker on and made some chicken noodle soup and got out the breadmaker to bake a little loaf and added some mixed herbs to the dough.  Then I sat down with a mug of coffee and watched Portrait Artist of the Year.  Quite a lazy day really because, of course, it was the machines which did most of the work!
> 
> I have booked to have my Covid booster tomorrow.


Achhh.. I meant to make a loaf of bread when I got home today..forgot all about it, now it's too late because I've got bread out of the freezer.. darn it.. 

The covid Booster is the only thing on my list I didn't do today.. I'll do that within the next few days


----------



## Murrmurr

We've started moving specific things to the new house. We went to Meesh's storage. She's got a washer and dryer. Awesome....well over a thousand bucks saved. Which was then spent on a new lawn mower and other yard tools.

We'll rent a U-Haul this weekend, and be all-in.


----------



## Mizmo

Aneeda72 said:


> They have veggie meatballs as well.


We decided not to eat there. All in all very disappointed in trip.
 No rug suitable for my purpose, lovely duvet cover which we both wanted to buy, not in stock, looked on line, not available anywhere, same thing with pillow case protectors.....duh !


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Achhh.. I meant to make a loaf of bread when I got home today..forgot all about it, now it's too late because I've got bread out of the freezer.. darn it..
> 
> The covid Booster is the only thing on my list I didn't do today.. I'll do that within the next few days


I love the breadmaker - just put everything in and leave it to do the rest.  There's plenty left over so tomorrow I plan to make some houmous to go with it.

I have been putting off the booster but decided to get it done.  Previously the Covid jabs were done at designated surgeries but this time round it's being done at a local chemist.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I love the breadmaker - just put everything in and leave it to do the rest.  There's plenty left over so tomorrow I plan to make some houmous to go with it.
> 
> I have been putting off the booster but decided to get it done.  Previously the Covid jabs were done at designated surgeries but this time round it's being done at a local chemist.


yes exactly the same here.. the local chemist is doing them and it's walk in....no need to book

I don't have a bread-maker, no space for one so I make my bread by hand... and oven obviously..


----------



## Jules

Our Covid shots require an appointment at a drug store.  There’s a one month wait.  My fault for not reacting to the notice quickly enough.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> We decided not to eat there. All in all very disappointed in trip.
> No rug suitable for my purpose, lovely duvet cover which we both wanted to buy, not in stock, looked on line, not available anywhere, same thing with pillow case protectors.....duh !


My nearest Ikea store in  North London closed down recently, it was the biggest Ikea store  of all the stores in the UK.... Ikea has closed a few stores this year citing online shopping during the pandemic as the reason. They said 51 % of all shopping was carried out online leaving it not viable to continue with such a large Bricks and mortar store...

Such a shame because the next nearest London store means paying £12.50 London congestion charge to reach by car .. and in the opposite direction the next nearest is 50 miles away...


----------



## NorthernLight

Same old. Exercises, dishes, floor. Plus today's special: cleaning the humidifier.

Frankly, I'm getting sick of it all.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> yes exactly the same here.. the local chemist is doing them and it's walk in....no need to book
> 
> I don't have a bread-maker, no space for one so I make my bread by hand... and oven obviously..


I went online today to see where my nearest venue was and there were lots of appointments available, I could have gone today if I had wanted to.  I wonder if less people are bothering now.

Yes, that's how I made it before but I found it too time consuming although, I was working then so didn't have as much time as I do now.  I try not to make too much bread though as it's it's hard to resist newly baked bread!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The wind is blowing and the rain is beating against the windows. I have the candles in the fireplace lit. It’s the perfect night for a good book. 1/2 tempted to go get my copy of Jane Eyre but I’m right in the middle of “Where the Crawdads Sing” and it’s atmospheric enough


----------



## J-Kat

Since it’s predicted to get quite cold and rainy for the next week (50s day/30s night), I made another trip to the grocery and bought ingredients for Brunswick Chicken Stew.  I have not made it before but it certainly looks good.  I need to make a good crusty bread to go with it.  I love “soup weather”.


----------



## Blessed

Back in the kitchen.  Making spaghetti with meat sauce.  I am going make a pot of Taco soup.  We are supposed to be in the 40's tomorrow and stay cold all weekend.  These will keep me fed for a few days.

Still need to make bread, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Leann

Did all of the typical household chores today then went out an ran a few errands. Gave the dog a bath and later took her for a nice long walk. And I wrapped a few more Christmas presents!


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Same old. Exercises, dishes, floor. Plus today's special: cleaning the humidifier.
> 
> Frankly, I'm getting sick of it all.


we're all sick of it..believe me...


----------



## Marie5656

*It is now 10PM here on the Eastern US coast. About an hour ago got a sudden burst of energy. Put away all the laundry and stuff which has been laying around since forever,
Cleaned some dishes, and wiped down the kitchen counters*


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yes exactly the same here.. the local chemist is doing them and it's walk in....no need to book
> 
> I don't have a bread-maker, no space for one so I make my bread by hand... and oven obviously..


What kind of bread?


----------



## Aneeda72

Up a bit late for me as engaged in an endless, useless conversation on another thread.  I always promise myself I won’t engage in such things, and then I get hooked in .  Ugh, you would think I’d learn.

Off to bed.


----------



## HoneyNut

I've been looking at condos at a 55+ community for the past few days.  Submitted an offer on one today but have not heard back.  It isn't totally perfect but it checked off all the boxes on my 'must have' list.  It is at the very top of my price range and so I've been spending a lot of time trying to figure out what my budget would look like.  It seems like I won't be able to afford any furniture, oh my!


----------



## Jules

Good luck, @HoneyNut    Hope you get it.

Maybe you could be on HGTV House Hunters.  I just watched a lady choose a house in Maryland.  I wonder how people get on that show.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> I've been looking at condos at a 55+ community for the past few days.  Submitted an offer on one today but have not heard back.  It isn't totally perfect but it checked off all the boxes on my 'must have' list.  It is at the very top of my price range and so I've been spending a lot of time trying to figure out what my budget would look like.  It seems like I won't be able to afford any furniture, oh my!


I take it you have decided that is where you want to be.  I know it is a big decision.  As far as furniture,  I would say the most important thing is a good bed.  Chairs, tables, sofas can be had second hand if needed.  Thrift stores are good places for dishes, glasses, silverware, casseroles, pots and pans and various.  you can even pick up a coffee pot and toaster.  So many people buy things they don't really need and then donate them.  You might even be able to fine some linens and blankets.  I had purchased a new comforter, with shams and bedskirt, new sheets and blankets for my Mom right before she went in to care.  It was all king size, she only could have a twin at the home.  I donated it all to good will after to weeks of use.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Made pie filling yesterday and Mrs.L made the pastry.  We'll assemble the pies this morning and get them into the freezer. 
Went for a walk yesterday afternoon.  It was windy, but unseasonably warm.  The rain seems to be staying off to the west so hopefully we will have another dry day.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today I am calling my husband's bank. There is a charge to Google Fi for over $200 that he did not make because he has been in rehab with no computer or cell phone (and certainly his is not from Google Fi). I researched it and it is fraud.

Other than that, helping Cousin, taking care of the dogs, cooking, cleaning, laundry, and trying to remove some more useless stuff that has been saved in overburdened rooms.

Also, trying to get caught up here. I've missed you all, but I've been too tired by the time I have time to get on the computer. My stamina and energy have increased in the last couple of months, which is good. And I fall asleep immediately when I go to bed around 7 or 8 p.m.


----------



## horseless carriage

Good to see you posting again, WL. How I empathise with overburdened rooms. The two of us rattle around in a five bedroomed house, you can accumulate a considerable amount in such a home.

This morning I'm off to the dentist, I remember an old cartoon joke about the fellow sitting in the dentist chair and grabbing the dentist by his nuts. The caption read: "Now we are not going to hurt each other, are we?" Not the sort of joke that I would share with our beautiful young Polish lady dentist. My treatment is for a crown fitting, have to go back again in three weeks time.

Later I am off to Fox Tailoring to collect my newly made trousers. On the way back I shall stop off at The Royal Bath Hotel to collect our tickets for tomorrow's jolly, a boogie woogie night with The Jive Aces, then back home. My good lady worked on that organza dress until the early hours, I shall leave her to her slumbers.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> What kind of bread?


you mean what flavour ?.. or what type ?... the bread I was going to make yesterday is Tomato and Cheddar cheese..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pouring buckets here and expected to last all day.

Off to work with me


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Pouring buckets here and expected to last all day.
> 
> Off to work with me


Have a good Day Gee Gee !


----------



## jet

tidying garage/workshop,,,,,,,,,,,,i just keep putting things inside,till i cant move,then put stuff away lol,,then a trip to the tip


----------



## katlupe

Today I am planning on cooking up a cabbage that I got in one of the two boxes from the food bank. They delivered two boxes of food to each apartment in my building last week. I am making a keto version of unstuffed cabbage rolls but my own recipe, of course. Also vacuum packing a package of chicken into smaller packs for the freezer. Finishing up a pile of papers on the table. Not doing much because I am babying my knees today. Did too much the last couple of days.


----------



## Aneeda72

HoneyNut said:


> I've been looking at condos at a 55+ community for the past few days.  Submitted an offer on one today but have not heard back.  It isn't totally perfect but it checked off all the boxes on my 'must have' list.  It is at the very top of my price range and so I've been spending a lot of time trying to figure out what my budget would look like.  It seems like I won't be able to afford any furniture, oh my!


We thought about a living in a 55+ community back a few years ago.  At the time, in Utah (don’t know about now) the communities were 80/20 percent-meaning 20 percent could be young folks with children.

We also decided, at that time, we wanted more diversity.  Now, at age 76, I would definitely skip the places with children, especially teenagers .  When looking, I suggest find out if children/teenagers are allowed to live in the complex.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> I take it you have decided that is where you want to be.  I know it is a big decision.  As far as furniture,  I would say the most important thing is a good bed.  Chairs, tables, sofas can be had second hand if needed.  Thrift stores are good places for dishes, glasses, silverware, casseroles, pots and pans and various.  you can even pick up a coffee pot and toaster.  So many people buy things they don't really need and then donate them.  You might even be able to fine some linens and blankets.  I had purchased a new comforter, with shams and bedskirt, new sheets and blankets for my Mom right before she went in to care.  It was all king size, she only could have a twin at the home.  I donated it all to good will after to weeks of use.


After watching several hoarders shows I would never buy used dishes or a fabric couch at a thrift shop.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> you mean what flavour ?.. or what type ?... the bread I was going to make yesterday is Tomato and Cheddar cheese..


What type and what flavor.  I could never master yeast bread.  I could make it, but the kneading was difficult.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> What type and what flavor.  I could never master yeast bread.  I could make it, but the kneading was difficult.


Tomato & Cheddar...white crusty bread...


----------



## DebraMae

Today I am headed to the hospital at the nearest town, 30 miles, for bloodwork.  Will have breakfast there afterwards.


----------



## Della

Aneeda72 said:


> After watching several hoarders shows I would never buy used dishes or a fabric couch at a thrift shop.


I know what you mean Aneeda, but in spite of what Matt and Cory say, once I've put those dishes through my dishwasher on sanitize I feel okay about them.  Since there are three of us, I find lots of pretty china sets that I think were probably given up after one of the four broke. (That's what I tell myself anyway.)


----------



## Lewkat

Being a part of Veteran's Day programs.


----------



## Aneeda72

Della said:


> I know what you mean Aneeda, but in spite of what Matt and Cory say, once I've put those dishes through my dishwasher on sanitize I feel okay about them.  Since there are three of us, I find lots of pretty china sets that I think were probably given up after one of the four broke. (That's what I tell myself anyway.)


Well, I always use paper plates anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lewkat said:


> Being a part of Veteran's Day programs.


My Veterans day program consist of me and husband going to Applebees for the free lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Being a part of Veteran's Day programs.


hope you have a really good day Lois... what are you actually doing ?

here altho' it's Remembrance day today.. 11/11 most of the activities and parades , and the laying of the wreaths at the Cenotaph will be on Sunday 






 Never to be forgotten, all those who died for our freedom...


----------



## hollydolly

This from the Guardian today...about the accuracy of the storylines in The Crown Tv show

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/nov/11/beware-the-crowns-blurring-fact-and-fiction

In case it's behind a paywall..this is what it says..


Beware The Crown’s blurring of fact and fiction in this age of dangerous untruths​Simon Jenkins

Thirty years ago, the present king tried to usurp his mother, the Queen. He sought to conspire with the then prime minister, John Major, after an opinion poll hostile to the monarch appeared in the Sunday Times. Like all the scenes in Netflix’s The Crown, this is claimed to have been “inspired by real events”.

In truth there was no such plot, no conspiracy and no poll hostile to the monarchy. A fictional storyline was put into the mouths of living people and then introduced as “the story of the political and personal events that shaped the Queen’s reign”.


I carry no brief for the royal family. The institution has shown it can handle the strain of being the butt of inaccuracy and ridicule. For their part, the Crown’s apologists shrug and excuse it as entertainment, a sceptical portrayal of celebrities to be taken with a pinch of salt.

It enjoys a licence to lie that is granted to all docu-dramatists: that they are “artists”. The show’s creator, Peter Morgan, has adopted a different defence. He admits to “forsaking accuracy but not the truth”. His consultant Robert Lacey seems to be stretching things when he writes under the headline, “Never a truer word was said of the royal family”.

The Crown’s approach to accuracy ill-conceals a different excuse, that depicting famous people on screen lends a plausibility to any plot, however weak. It titillates the audience with familiarity.

So what if Prince Philip was still alive when The Crown implied, on no evidence at all, that he had been unfaithful to the Queen? It made a better story than if he had been a fictional prince.

At one level, making money out of being offensive or cruel to living people is commonplace. They are usually rich, and can always sue if they think they’ve been libelled. We might add that the British royal family brought it on themselves when they decided in the 1960s to project themselves as high-profile celebrities, in pointed contrast to the discretion of Europe’s other hereditary monarchs.

More serious is the abuse of the word “truth”. The series has had its poignant moments but it is blatantly biased against the monarchy. The royal biographer, Hugo Vickers, has noted that many of the falsified scenes are derogatory about the royal family. It claims to be a “fictionalised dramatisation” of reality but it cannot have seriously researched the truth, as did Hilary Mantel in her Thomas Cromwell trilogy. It did not follow Thucydides in declaring his war reports as “the closest possible fidelity on my part to the overall sense of what was actually said”.

People believe accounts of reality portrayed on television. *Roughly a third of Americans believe Donald Trump’s claim that his presidency was “stolen” by Joe Biden. They have seen it on television, with confirmatory “evidence” on social media. That is why lies are so dangerous.* Look also at Owen Matthews’ wise new book on Ukraine, as seen from Moscow’s standpoint, Overreach. It shows Russians strongly supporting Vladimir Putin’s view of the war as the result of Nato aggression. They have been told it relentlessly on television and so it must be true.

I accept that these are real people and not dramatists. But a casual disregard for truth is the same wherever it occurs. Accounts of real, historical people cannot depend for their veracity on the vigour of the liar or the plausibility of the actor. The maxim remains the same, that a lie encircles the globe while truth is still getting on its boots.
I am sure Britain’s royal family will survive this reputational blitzkrieg. Biographers have already had a field day deconstructing The Crown, and if millions of viewers are misled, too bad. The status of truth is a more fragile casualty. Academic historians and (most) journalists do not see it as their task to distort or glamorise contemporary events by spicing them with lies. The policing of stories about living individuals is subject to a mix of libel law, literary reputation and journalistic ethics. Publishers hire lawyers and factcheckers. The mainstream media has long offered an editorial filter between events and their readers and listeners, one that remains appreciated by the latter. In litigation, truth is always a defence.

Social media has shredded that editorial filter. Regulation of information of all sorts is in its infancy. Much of the internet is not so much a global village as a global Hyde Park Corner. Journalism’s “first rough draft of history” is blowing in the wind.
*That is why art cannot be licensed to rewrite history as it sees fit. The Crown should have opened with a screaming health warning: “The following events depicted in this drama did not take place … ”*


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> hope you have a really good day Lois... what are you actually doing ?
> 
> here altho' it's Remembrance day today.. 11/11 most of the activities and parades , and the laying of the wreaths at the Cenotaph will be on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never to be forgotten, all those who died for our freedom...


This morning, I am attending a Mass for all Veterans of all nations who fought in WWI, II and beyond.  Those in attendance will be recognized.

This afternoon, I'll be leading a special social dedicated to all us veterans who are living in my community.  There will be three of us, one from each major service branch, giving a brief speech.  There will be a presentation of certificates of recognition and thanks, plus special pins marking the occasion.

This will be followed by the cutting of a cake and refreshments served.


----------



## Pappy

Was out before the sun came up and took a short walk. So nice today compared to the hurricane we just had.
Started putting back all our decorations, flags, etc that we put away from the storm.
Thelma informs me that before we get groceries again, we are cleaning out the inside of the refrigerator.


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy  day,, listening to  it beat on  the roof.
Had the dog out,, it felt warm out.


----------



## MickaC

Will be in my attitude mode…..
Thanks to a uninvited Colorado Low yesterday and last nite, got a good dump of snow.
But……once it quit sNOwing, the wind did blow some off my driveway, but still a couple of good banks to clear.
Backyard……just finished the deck……going to have to take sessions, and take breaks……still at the tail end of pneumonia.

Do I message my foster daughter for help, who lives 11 blocks away, nope….she’s has a bad habit of not reading messages…..so I can’t be bothered.
Plus…..the dump we had last nite, left a couple banks in front of my garage door…..so I’d have to shovel to get out…..I would have to go pick her up…..because they have been with no vehicle since end of July…..this is a common thing for them.
They buy cheap……that’s all they can afford…..and they don’t last…..they say they’re saving for one.
Sadly their version of saving is different from my version.
So…..they borrow other peoples vehicles, get rides from people, etc. When they borrow vehicles, usually for shopping trips an hour away.
I think this is so irresponsible of them, since they have three kids…..time to live in the adult world…..they never shovel snow at their place…..they walk and run over it.
She’s very good at offering help, mostly she’s a no show.

So…..I will work away at my sNOw.Ohhhhhh…….guess what……I saw on Facebook last nite……they are 2 1/2 hours away on a fun trip……really. .

Sorry, for the venting.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> This morning, I am attending a Mass for all Veterans of all nations who fought in WWI, II and beyond.  Those in attendance will be recognized.
> 
> This afternoon, I'll be leading a special social dedicated to all us veterans who are living in my community.  There will be three of us, one from each major service branch, giving a brief speech.  There will be a presentation of certificates of recognition and thanks, plus special pins marking the occasion.
> 
> This will be followed by the cutting of a cake and refreshments served.


Thank you for _Your_ service Lois ..


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Was out before the sun came up and took a short walk. So nice today compared to the hurricane we just had.
> Started putting back all our decorations, flags, etc that we put away from the storm.
> Thelma informs me that before we get groceries again, we are cleaning out the inside of the refrigerator.



Good to hear hat  the storm has moved on from Florida.   ...saw the news coverage of the terrible beach erosion  around Daytona Beach.


----------



## MickaC

Adding to my previous post……how did they get to their fun weekend……they must have borrowed a vehicle.

I know this sounds mean……my vehicle is off limits, unless it’s an emergency.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> hope you have a really good day Lois... what are you actually doing ?
> 
> here altho' it's Remembrance day today.. 11/11 most of the activities and parades , and the laying of the wreaths at the Cenotaph will be on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never to be forgotten, all those who died for our freedom...


UK's  Remembrance Day is our Memorial Day, in May. Remembering those killed in wars.

Our Veteran's Day, is to honor especially living Veterans. The date, Nov. 11 was originally Armistice Day commemorating the end of the Great War (WW1)

We have Poppies for Veterans Day and Forget-me-nots for Memorial Day.


----------



## RadishRose

Made an appt for Doggy at the Vet. She has a little pink bump on the side of her left nostril. I just seemed to appear one day about a month ago. I kept hoping it would go away, but it hasn't.

I did look it up and learned there are more than several causes, and can also be hereditary. We go next Wed. I'm trying not to be nervous.


----------



## Trila

I'm free! I'm free! Yesterday, my Orthopedic Surgeon assessed my mobility, and he was (happily) surprised at my results!! He said that I was doing well with my at home PT, and that my progress was "above the bar"!! He then changed my patient status to PRN, meaning that if I need something in the future (like a shot in my shoulder, etc) that I can just call for an appointment and he will take care of whatever it is that I need. Of course, I still have to do my PT....I'm a work in progress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today is our first cool day. . Good day to use the oven! I'll be making Pumpkin Cheesecake! Yummmm!

while I've been writing this post Andy has fallen asleep in the bookcase, and Dio....well, I think he would like to have breakfast!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. I guess I should get going. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Jackie23

Yesterday I went to Costco to pick up my hearing aid, it's an hour away, I made it fine, no problems...I'm getting really apprehensive about making these trips into the city, I've not had any problems, sometimes I think I scare myself needlessly.
 The weather here has turned much cooler which is very good as my heat pump is down, the A/C part, they had to order a control part for the outside unit, may take a while, something about a chip , I have heat but no A/C.
Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My nearest Ikea store in  North London closed down recently, it was the biggest Ikea store  of all the stores in the UK.... Ikea has closed a few stores this year citing online shopping during the pandemic as the reason. They said 51 % of all shopping was carried out online leaving it not viable to continue with such a large Bricks and mortar store...
> 
> Such a shame because the next nearest London store means paying £12.50 London congestion charge to reach by car .. and in the opposite direction the next nearest is 50 miles away...


There's a giant IKEA in Burbank, so freeway close at about 15 miles away.  I generally go Nov or Dec to look in their housewares section.  I've found some unexpected nifty gifties for my kids (and myself) in that department.  Also, their (live) potted plants are excellent quality at very reasonable prices and make very good gifts.    

When our carpet cleaner was here last week he pointed to a couple of places where we should place area rugs to catch more of the dirt between doors to the outside and our carpeting.  We have several now, but TBH they're getting a little tired.  

I generally shop Costco for those, but IKEA would also be a good source. Glad this thread brought up IKEA. Maybe DH & I can go on an IKEA field trip Monday. (Never on a weekend - Heaven forbid!)


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> This from the Guardian today...about the accuracy of the storylines in The Crown Tv show


Because of your previous posts about it, I stopped watching _The Crown_ and have a negative opinion of it and its production company. 

Most Americans know so little about the inner workings of your royal family that despite the producers' weak disclaimers, it's clear that our opinions will be deeply colored by the lies, rumors and fictionalized accounts of these very real people. 

Thank you for the reminder that _The Crown_ contains just enough truth to suck people into believing the untruths.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Because of your previous posts about it, I stopped watching _The Crown_ and have a negative opinion of it and its production company.
> 
> Most Americans know so little about the inner workings of your royal family that despite the producers' weak disclaimers, it's clear that our opinions will be deeply colored by the lies, rumors and fictionalized accounts of these very real people.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder that _The Crown_ contains just enough truth to suck people into believing the untruths.


I have never seen The Crown, other than a few clips.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I have never seen The Crown, other than a few clips.


You're probably better off.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Because of your previous posts about it, I stopped watching _The Crown_ and have a negative opinion of it and its production company.
> 
> Most Americans know so little about the inner workings of your royal family that despite the producers' weak disclaimers, it's clear that our opinions will be deeply colored by the lies, rumors and fictionalized accounts of these very real people.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder that _The Crown_ contains just enough truth to suck people into believing the untruths.


the sad thing too Star is that the majority of the   younger generation here in the UK too   who have watched this, are convinced it is a documentary.. and everything is fact.. this will never go away IMO.. I feel we'll still hear people 20 years from now stating something which is wholly fictional learned from The Crown, as fact about the Royal Family and the monarchy in general..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly global Hyde Park corner...LOL! How true. 

I gave up watching it because it was just too outrageous.

Still raining but warmish yet. That's going to change


----------



## NorthernLight

I think I did pick up a UTI at the pool. Blood in my urine yesterday. Coincidence? And I contracted bad cold.

Yesterday I carried on as usual, but today I'm staying in bed, hoping that will help speed up healing. 

So, what I'm doing today is mostly nothing!


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I think I did pick up a UTI at the pool. Blood in my urine yesterday. Coincidence? And I contracted bad cold.
> 
> Yesterday I carried on as usual, but today I'm staying in bed, hoping that will help speed up healing.
> 
> So, what I'm doing today is mostly nothing!


oh wow !! really?.. if so that's very quick, and terrible bad luck...


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> I think I did pick up a UTI at the pool. Blood in my urine yesterday. Coincidence? And I contracted bad cold.
> 
> Yesterday I carried on as usual, but today I'm staying in bed, hoping that will help speed up healing.
> 
> So, what I'm doing today is mostly nothing!


This happened to a friend of mine from the pool at her gym. I stay away from pools. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jet

getting ready for pub night....cheers


----------



## NorthernLight

RadishRose said:


> This happened to a friend of mine from the pool at her gym. I stay away from pools. Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you for your kind wishes. I had heard of this, and agonized over whether I should go. I just hope it passes quickly; I know that UTIs in older women can lead to serious problems.


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes. I had heard of this, and agonized over whether I should go. I just hope it passes quickly; I know that UTIs in older women can lead to serious problems.


North, you really should see a doc, or go to a Walk-In clinic. There is medicine to help with this. Especially if you had blood.


----------



## Jules

@NorthernLight   Do you take an antibiotic for it?  None of the OTC ideas ever worked for me.  They might help knock it back and then it’d return.


----------



## Pecos

I am running the vacuum cleaner and clearing out a few things in the attic. The weather is crappy because of the hurricane that passed by and dumped a lot of rain.


----------



## Jules

Picked up the knives that I dropped off yesterday to be sharpened. Then went to a market and they stopped everything for the moment of silence at 11.  Many stores and businesses are closed. Played bridge last night and reviewed all the mistakes today.  Feeling frustrated by the walking conditions, but will get out again today.


----------



## PamfromTx

Housework
Laundry


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> @NorthernLight   Do you take an antibiotic for it?  None of the OTC ideas ever worked for me.  They might help knock it back and then it’d return.


No, I haven't been to the doctor. I'm hoping it will clear up by itself. If not, I'll go on Monday and maybe they'll prescribe something.



RadishRose said:


> North, you really should see a doc, or go to a Walk-In clinic. There is medicine to help with this. Especially if you had blood.


Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx

I wish I had 'help' to just clear out the walk in closet in the guest bedroom.  This huge closet has been used more for storage.  I just can't get motivated to clear it out.  I know that as soon as hubby brings down the boxes of Christmas decorations... I am decluttering and donating.


----------



## RadishRose

I have 2 frozen chicken breasts and fresh veg, seasonings, etc with broth in the pressure cooker. It smells so good.

Instead of pasta I think I'll cook some Basmati rice for it. It's a gray and drizzly day up here, from hurricane Nicole. Not cold, tho', in fact it's 64 degrees.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I am in NE Georgia, visiting my friend Julia. She’s the hostess-with-the-mostest…. This is what she had set out for me when I arrive mid-afternoon 



she’s originally from Germany and has lots of ‘old-world’ china.   So beautiful.


----------



## StarSong

Yay, Yay, Yay for life's happy, unexpected moments.  In a thread back in 2019 (https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/expensive-and-gone.44696/#post-1182048), I mentioned being pretty sure I'd accidentally donated a pair of diamond earrings to a charity.  

I FOUND THEM today while clearing out a space that hadn't needed much attending in the past several years.  I'd given up on those earrings long ago and figured they'd gone to a good cause. 

Made my day and my week to find them!


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> I am in NE Georgia, visiting my friend Julia. She’s the hostess-with-the-mostest…. This is what she had set out for me when I arrive mid-afternoon
> 
> View attachment 249581
> 
> she’s originally from Germany and has lots of ‘old-world’ china.   So beautiful.


Beautiful service! And I love that lamp. Have fun!


----------



## NorthernLight

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful service! And I love that lamp. Have fun!


Oh, it's a lamp! I looked and looked for a lamp and couldn't see one. I thought it was a toaster, which seemed strange.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> the sad thing too Star is that the majority of the   younger generation here in the UK too   who have watched this, are convinced it is a documentary.. and everything is fact.. this will never go away IMO.. I feel we'll still hear people 20 years from now stating something which is wholly fictional learned from The Crown, as fact about the Royal Family and the monarchy in general..


It is just a source of entertainment.  I do not take it seriously, it is a TV show.  No one should think it is all true. Just a show, nothing more.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to Applebees for free VA day lunch, they do  not require “proof” that you served.  There were 7 choices including a steak, we got the bacon cheeseburgers.  Yummy.  You have to buy your drinks or get water.

Then off to Cracker Barrel who offered a slice of chocolate cake.  No proof of service needed, but you have to buy something anything and show the receipt for the cake.  .  No problem, husband likes lifesavers, bought two, got cake.

Then stopped at Krispy Kreme for the free donut and coffee.  They required ID proof of veteran status.  . No problem, but really lame.

Son got free veteran breakfast at Big Bear diner, no proof of service required.  Tonight the three of us will meet for free dinner at Chili’s.  I think I will gain 5 pounds.


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> After watching several hoarders shows I would never buy used dishes or a fabric couch at a thrift shop.


dishes can be sanitized so there is no danger.  The furniture at out thrift stores is very carefully screened before it ever goes in the store.  Hoarders thing would not qualify.  They have a big dumpster thing at the back.  Anything suspect goes in there. I live in an area where there are people that redecorate often, like every couple of years.  Those are things I am talking about. 

 I would never buy a used mattress, the thought of that makes me uncomfortable. Linens are fine if the first thing you do is put them in the wash with bleach and hot water. Most people that donate would never consider giving anything that is stained, torn or not of any use.

I take towels and blankets when they are worn out for my use to the animal shelter.  They always need these things, bathing dogs and making beds that are comfy.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes. I had heard of this, and agonized over whether I should go. I just hope it passes quickly; I know that UTIs in older women can lead to serious problems.


You should go to the doctor, I have had many UTIs but never with blood in the urine. Something else could be going on.  At any rate if it is a UTI you need antibiotics.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> You should go to the doctor, I have had many UTIs but never with blood in the urine. Something else could be going on.  At any rate if it is a UTI you need antibiotics.


I get the blood in the urine with a UTI.  UTI’s are very serious in oldies, can make you mentally unstable as well


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> I get the blood in the urine with a UTI.  UTI’s are very serious in oldies, can make you mentally unstable as well


There might be microscopic blood in my urine but I have never actually seen any. Yes UTIs are serious when we are older. When my Mom lived with me and she started having a bad spell we were off to the doctor.  It is scary what an infection can do. She never complained, no urgency, no stinging or burning when she went to the bathroom. She already had dementia, she would really get nuts when she had a UTI.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> There might be microscopic blood in my urine but I have never actually seen any. Yes UTIs are serious when we are older. When my Mom lived with me and she started having a bad spell we were off to the doctor.  It is scary what an infection can do. She never complained, no urgency, no stinging or burning when she went to the bathroom. She already had dementia, she would really get nuts when she had a UTI.


Same with my friends mom who has dementia, goes off the deep end when she has a UTI.


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> Same with my friends mom who has dementia, goes off the deep end when she has a UTI.


I read about this quite by accident. In another forum, in a discussion about something else, someone talked about being in the hospital. She had two roommates who were delusional, unreasonable, and abusive toward the nurses. Both were older women with UTIs.

So I did some research and checked around, and felt reassured enough to go to the pool. A mistake, apparently!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Welp. DD and I got the shopping done. It was quite an undertaking!

First to Aldi and more than $100 poorer out the door! How the heck is it possible to spend more than $100 at Aldi? Then to Walmart and more than $100 poorer out the door there, too. It's possible to spend that much at Walmart without evening thinking about it. The only things we got at Walmart were what we couldn't or didn't want to get at Aldi. DD paid at Aldi, and I picked up the tab at Walmart. 

Start to finish, including hauling all that stuff inside and putting it away? Three freaking hours.


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> Oh, it's a lamp! I looked and looked for a lamp and couldn't see one. I thought it was a toaster, which seemed strange.


Now that you mention it, I can see why you thought it might be a toaster.


----------



## Bella

NorthernLight said:


> *I think I did pick up a UTI at the pool. Blood in my urine yesterday. Coincidence? And I contracted bad cold.*


Oh, boy. You can't have a little fun without paying for it! I hope you feel better soon.


RadishRose said:


> *This happened to a friend of mine from the pool at her gym. I stay away from pools. Hope you feel better soon!*


I spent a lot of time in pools growing up. We had one at home, and I was also on the swim team in high school. I was in the pool year-round. I'm with you, Rose. Now, I don't go near them, let alone in them! The last pool I was in was a lovely, non-toxic mineral pool in Jamaica. 

*The Silent Assassin: Is Chlorine Hurting Swimmers More than it is Helping?*  > https://www.swimmingworldmagazine.c...urting-swimmers-more-than-it-is-helping-them/

*The Dangers of Chlorine in Swimming Pools + How to Protect Your Family*  > https://www.greenchildmagazine.com/healthy-safe-swimming/


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> Oh, boy. You can't have a little fun without paying for it! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I spent a lot of time in pools growing up. We had one at home, and I was also on the swim team in high school. I was in the pool year-round. I'm with you, Rose. Now, I don't go near them, let alone in them! The last pool I was in was a lovely, non-toxic mineral pool in Jamaica.
> 
> *The Silent Assassin: Is Chlorine Hurting Swimmers More than it is Helping?*  > https://www.swimmingworldmagazine.c...urting-swimmers-more-than-it-is-helping-them/
> 
> *The Dangers of Chlorine in Swimming Pools + How to Protect Your Family*  > https://www.greenchildmagazine.com/healthy-safe-swimming/


I spent my childhood in the pool when available, the community pool and I was also on the swim team.  Never had any kind of infection from it.  The worst was having a green tint to my hair.  Still would not trade it, one of the best times of my life.


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> *I spent my childhood in the pool when available*, the community pool and I was also on the swim team.  Never had any kind of infection from it.  The worst was having a green tint to my hair.  Still would not trade it, one of the best times of my life.


I loved being in the pool when I was young.  That changed when I became older and wiser.


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> I loved being in the pool when I was young.  That changed when I became older and wiser.


If I were to win the lottery the first thing I would do is put in a pool.  I would not move, I love my home and community but I would get the pool!


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> If I were to win the lottery the first thing I would do is put in a pool.  I would not move, I love my home and community but I would get the pool!


Back in the 80s when DH & I were house shopping our daughter was under two and I was pregnant (with twins, it turned out).  An in-ground pool was on our must have list, and a good thing it was.  It was the source of great entertainment for the kids, their friends and us.  DH & I still put it to good use.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Back in the 80s when DH & I were house shopping our daughter was under two and I was pregnant (with twins, it turned out).  An in-ground pool was on our must have list, and a good thing it was.  It was the source of great entertainment for the kids, their friends and us.  DH & I still put it to good use.


Funny thing is my husband was in the pool business when we were young but could not afford one.  He had one put in at his parents complete with hot tub and rock waterfall. (he contracted it and did much of the work)  That was the family pool!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Had dinner at Chilis with son and husband.  Not asked to prove we were veterans.  Had soup and salad and now I am stuffed.  . Bedtime soon, but too full.


----------



## IKE

This is opening day of duck season......I'll be headed out in a few minutes.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Not so much duck shooting here, but this is open season for pheasant and grouse.  
My uncle,who enjoyed shooting and fishing, used to say of shooting, "Up goes a guinea, bang goes sixpence and down comes half a crown."
This referred to the cost of rearing the birds, a cartridge, and the price you got for a bird from a butcher.


----------



## Aneeda72

IKE said:


> This is opening day of duck season......I'll be headed out in a few minutes.
> 
> View attachment 249653


One day, when I was still working, we were in the building when we started hearing gunshots.  Lots and lots of gunshots-right outside our building which was the modern type building, all glass windows.

Sheriff was called.  We all moved into the stairs of the large building, the most protected place.  Turns out some idiot saw all the ducks on the artificial lake behind the building (which is in an industrial park in West Valley City) and decided he could shoot them.  He was using a shotgun and shooting towards our building.  

There truly is no cure for stupid.  Every time someone mentions duck hunting, it brings up this memory.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning on my early walk around 6:30,temp was 48 went 3 blocks to buy Sat WSJ
I'll be strolling over to close friends, Marcia&Dave's house{2 blocks} for weekly Sat visit have 2 articles for them,will see my 'buddy boy,Tage
The rest of my day do my laundry, read WSJ,hope to get another walk in before it starts raining again


----------



## Pepper

I have to take a walk today, have to get out there, been inside too much, gotta combat this agoraphobia I've been displaying lately.


----------



## Trish

I won't be doing much today, shame as it looks nice outside but, after my Covid booster jab, I now feel as if I have flu    Luckily, I have the luxury of chilling out today and hopefully tomorrow it will be better


----------



## -Oy-

It's a nice sunny day here after a dull grey week. So breakfast on the sea fron and then a walk down the stone jetty. Took some pix - same pix I've taken many times but it's always a bit different 

Tomorrow I drive down to my old hometown early to do the official photography for the Remembrance Day parade and service at the Cenotaph


----------



## MickaC

Will do the grocery thing this morning and pick up a fill of some meds.
I’m disliking grocery shopping somewhat……maybe a lot.
Last week I came across some things that took a big jump…..I try to do sales…..but seems like sale prices are getting out of the ball park.
Surprisingly, produce is still fairly reasonable…..get frozen veggies when they’re on sale…..always have boneless skinless chicken breasts in the freezer…….other than that, I don’t eat much meat.

Dragging my butt from my sNOw shovelling, yesterday, got everything in the back done, including the paths for the guys job….they love the corn maze paths.
I under estimated the sNOw banks on my driveway….a lot more sNOw than I thought…..but…..it’s done…..I HATE SNOW !!!!!


----------



## Michael Z

Working on winterizing the screen porch today. Practices for the upcoming Christmas Carol Musical have consumed all the weekdays. Also worked on props this last week.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning gang....since it is 22deg outside I won't be going anywhere, even if I wanted to....woke at 330am for some damn
reason, no reason for it, unless it was my breathing, seems very
\difficult today.....caregivers supvr came yesterday to check on
me...and two other friends checked on me, maybe they know
something ahead of time?????????have a fun day if you want.....


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Morning gang....since it is 22deg outside I won't be going anywhere, even if I wanted to....woke at 330am for some damn
> reason, no reason for it, unless it was my breathing, seems very
> \difficult today.....caregivers supvr came yesterday to check on
> me...and two other friends checked on me, maybe they know
> something ahead of time?????????have a fun day if you want.....


No, nobody knows anything ahead of time, Silly.   Don't worry. Do stay inside; 22 degrees is too cold. Eat some hot soup.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Funny thing is my husband was in the pool business when we were young but could not afford one.  He had one put in at his parents complete with hot tub and rock waterfall. (he contracted it and did much of the work)  That was the family pool!!


That's why we insisted that the property had to already have a pool.  When we bought in 1985 the rule of thumb that homes were roughly $10K extra if there was a pool, but it cost about $40K to put one in.  Concrete pools the size of ours now cost $60 - $80K to put in.  

When we bought our home, putting in a pool ourselves would have meant a higher interest second mortgage for that $40K, or some other loan to pay for it, or refinancing the whole she-bang (including points and all the other extras loan originators charged).  Much less expensive - even at those high, high interest rates - to pay $10K as part of the original mortgage.    

One  son and our daughter  bought homes with in-ground pools already there. ( Other son and DIL aren't interested in a pool and "no pool" was on their list house shopping.)   

Of course, it's not terribly difficult to find resale suburban homes in So Cal with pools.  New homes, not so much.


----------



## RadishRose

It rained most of yesterday and through the night but finally the sun came out . I guess it will just be the same old house chores....


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> There truly is no cure for stupid.


I've heard this before and find the statement itself to be quite, well, stupid, not to mention condescending.  There is indeed a cure for stupid.  It's education, explanation and teaching.  

Avoidance of drugs and alcohol help the lessons to stick.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> Made an appt for Doggy at the Vet. She has a little pink bump on the side of her left nostril. I just seemed to appear one day about a month ago. I kept hoping it would go away, but it hasn't.
> 
> I did look it up and learned there are more than several causes, and can also be hereditary. We go next Wed. I'm trying not to be nervous.




Thes things seem to come out of the blue   ..sure  hope it is nothing to worry about.

I'm dealing with a tumor on Lil'Bear's neck that started as a small wort.  Vet doesn't seem concerned - said it is non-cancerous and at his age (13) it would be dangerous to try to remove.   I've been given medicated wipes for it,  which do nothing.  
Bear doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all.   

I blame a lot of ailments that our pets get,  on commercial  food and treats.


----------



## StarSong

@JustBonee, I'm glad Bear's tumor's isn't serious.  @RadishRose, when is your vet appointment?


----------



## RadishRose

JustBonee said:


> Thes things seem to come out of the blue   ..sure  hope it is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'm dealing with a tumor on Lil'Bear's neck that started as a small wort.  Vet doesn't seem concerned - said it is non-cancerous and at his age (13) it would be dangerous to try to remove.   I've been given medicated wipes for it,  which do nothing.
> Bear doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all.
> 
> I blame a lot of ailments that our pets get,  on commercial  food and treats.


Thanks, Bonnie. Good to hear Lil'Bear's bump is of no concern. But yet, we still worry. Commercial food? Oh dear, That's what my dog eats; canned and dry. Now and then I'll give her some chicken or a scrambled egg, etc. She loves blueberries, tomatoes and watermelon.


----------



## jet

off out soon to a murder mystery night,,,should be fun


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> @JustBonee, I'm glad Bear's tumor's isn't serious.  @RadishRose, when is your vet appointment?


Wed. Star, at 11:20.


----------



## charry

jet said:


> off out soon to a murder mystery night,,,should be fun


Watch your back jet…LOL….


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I have to take a walk today, have to get out there, been inside too much, gotta combat this agoraphobia I've been displaying lately.


A lot of people with Down syndrome get various degrees of agoraphobia the older they get.  We noticed the last time we took Joey on vacation he got really nervous and wanted to call the group home several times a day.  Then he just started refusing to go.

Now he will go for lunch but when we took him for the movie he had lots of questions about when he would get back home.  And he’s only come to our apartment twice in two years.  Could not even tempt him with Disney plus and finally cancelled it.

Guess my point for you is, *yes get out more, *because it gets worst gradually and sneaks up on you, and then you might find it’s impossible to get out at all.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I've heard this before and find the statement itself to be quite, well, stupid, not to mention condescending.  There is indeed a cure for stupid.  It's education, explanation and teaching.
> 
> Avoidance of drugs and alcohol help the lessons to stick.


I strongly disagree.

Education, explanation, and teaching cures ignorance, it does not cure stupid.  Ignorance and stupid are two different things.


----------



## hollydolly

JustBonee said:


> Thes things seem to come out of the blue   ..sure  hope it is nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'm dealing with a tumor on Lil'Bear's neck that started as a small wort.  Vet doesn't seem concerned - said it is non-cancerous and at his age (13) it would be dangerous to try to remove.   I've been given medicated wipes for it,  which do nothing.
> Bear doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all.
> 
> I blame a lot of ailments that our pets get,  on commercial  food and treats.


My daughter would agree with you.. when she had her boarding kennels , she collaborated with a Pet food manufacturer and had them make pet food to her recipe , which contained no nasties.. it was and still is a roaring success.. she believes totally in what they eat is often the problem behind their health issues..

Her eldest miniature Labradoodle.. is the last surviving one out of the pack he was born into.. and he was the runt of the litter...

All of his brothers and sisters have died, the last one just a week ago ( she keeps in touch with some of the owners).... .. and altho' Stan has dementia he has no other ailments, unlike his siblings,  and she believes wholeheartedly that good exercise , regular dental appointments, and good food is at the root of his longevity


----------



## Paco Dennis

I went to town this morning and there were light flurries. It brought a feeling of happiness my way....much needed.


----------



## jujube

At the Veterans Day parade. Very moving.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Slept in, leisurely breakfast and chatting with my friend Julia…. Coffee x2….  

there will be a game of Canasta later; it’s been several years since I’ve played and Julia will probably have to reteach me (along with stomping me) but it’s a game I enjoy.

later there will be pizza, wings and maybe a movie


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Guess my point for you is, *yes get out more, *because it gets worst gradually and sneaks up on you, and then you might find it’s impossible to get out at all.


Came back from over an hour outside, took a walk, went to two stores, had a lively conversation with a neighbor.

Aneeda, I'm considering giving you my phone number so you can call me every morning and yell at me to get my ass out of the front door!

Thanks!


----------



## Aneeda72

Went shopping at costco and decided to get lunch at Sizzler.  Salad and baked potato.  We get to cashier to order, and he says,” we are giving free lunch to vets today.  Do you want the steak or the chicken?”  Hmm.

Steak, baked potato.  Free.  Had to pay for our drinks.  Getting ready to leave the waitress walks up.  “Don’t forget your brownie and ice cream.”  OMGosh.  No, Would not want to forget that .  

Ok, not stepping on the scale for a couple of weeks.  Wait.  Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Not stepping on the scale till next March.


----------



## NorthernLight

Spending another day in bed. I have a cold, and am keeping an eye on possible UTI.

I seldom get sick, so this is annoying. I powered through the first day (Thursday), but decided that rest was a better idea.


----------



## jujube

OK,  I truly believe something weird blew into Orlando with Hurricane Nicole.

As I said earlier, I went downtown to watch the Veterans Day Parade.  On the way there, I took a walk around Lake Eola, the city park.  I was admiring the swans (there are at least 50 of them living there, black and white swans), I see something strange approaching.

It's a guy.  A really strange guy.  He's jogging along, wearing nothing but what looked like a white g-string and a large, very large, silver-studded black leather (or maybe vinyl, but my money's on leather....) codpiece with a large silver padlock dangling from it.  I got a good look from the front and the rear.  Unfortunately, my phone was buried at the bottom of my backpack or I'd have a  picture that I probably wouldn't be able to post on here.  Judging from the size of the codpiece, he either had something to be proud of and felt it should be kept under lock and key.....or he's suffering from delusions of grandeur.  Either way, it was a verrry big codpiece.  Most impressive.  The biggest I've ever seen, not that I'm claiming to be an expert on codpieces.

So, after that I head over to the parade route, only to run into one of the street crazies, a woman laden down with backpacks, screaming at everyone she encountered, "YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!  YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID! I DON'T NEED TO TELL YOU WHAT YOU DID BECAUSE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!!!!"  One couple with a small child were backing away from her, but she was aggressively getting in their faces and screaming.  Another guy pushed her away.  She was heading in my general direction so I made a u-ey and crossed the street.  A few minutes later, farther down the street, I saw her struggling with two officers and they weren't making much headway with her.  She was screaming and punching and kicking.  Finally they prevailed and hustled her off.  I hope she got some help.

 I come home and the Spousal Equivalent says when he was leaving this morning, he saw a young woman come out of one of the houses in our neighborhood wearing extremely skimpy shorts and pasties shaped like stars on her bare breasts and get into a car.  This isn't the type of neighborhood in which that is a common occurence.  

Mercy me, something's in the air......


----------



## Right Now

@jujube , you've had a full day of surprising occurrences.  Was it just a Veterans Day parade?   Nothing else?

I do hope you kept yourself well clothed?


----------



## senior chef

Making roast pork broth to be used for Chinese Noodle soup and pork gravy.


----------



## Jules

@jujube, perhaps the codpiece and the pastie stars are advertising for working folks.  🫣


----------



## Paco Dennis

WOW!! That IS some weird stuff. Misa says working at Dollar General is like a carnival show. She is surprised every time by some really strange customer.  The world is full off surprises if we are lucky enough to have "good" ones.


----------



## jujube

Right Now said:


> @jujube , you've had a full day of surprising occurrences.  Was it just a Veterans Day parade?   Nothing else?
> 
> I do hope you kept yourself well clothed?


Oh, believe me, NOBODY wants to see me in any other condition but "well-clothed"......


----------



## Jules

After my husband helped  me get out the department store really quickly yesterday, I returned today to use my discount coupon.  Tried on lots of jeans and was going to buy a scarf.  The clerk said it was already a final clearance, so no discount meant no scarf for me.  The place was a madhouse.  Wandered about and got lots of steps in, even if that money burning a hole in my pocket didn’t get to escape.


----------



## Owlivia

@jujube   Many years ago, while working in an office at a college- streakers, you know the naked type, would run across campus.  The older workers told me not to look.  haha.  Trying to protect my innocence I thought, or just that they were disgusted with the lack of clothes.  Your story was more interesting!


----------



## Owlivia

Yesterday I painted my kitchen door and today I went out to the store to buy a new door sweep and stopper.  All that's left is the touch ups on the trim with a very small brush and a need for a bright sunny morning to see all the places on the arch that needs finishing.


----------



## MickaC

jujube said:


> OK,  I truly believe something weird blew into Orlando with Hurricane Nicole.
> 
> As I said earlier, I went downtown to watch the Veterans Day Parade.  On the way there, I took a walk around Lake Eola, the city park.  I was admiring the swans (there are at least 50 of them living there, black and white swans), I see something strange approaching.
> 
> It's a guy.  A really strange guy.  He's jogging along, wearing nothing but what looked like a white g-string and a large, very large, silver-studded black leather (or maybe vinyl, but my money's on leather....) codpiece with a large silver padlock dangling from it.  I got a good look from the front and the rear.  Unfortunately, my phone was buried at the bottom of my backpack or I'd have a  picture that I probably wouldn't be able to post on here.  Judging from the size of the codpiece, he either had something to be proud of and felt it should be kept under lock and key.....or he's suffering from delusions of grandeur.  Either way, it was a verrry big codpiece.  Most impressive.  The biggest I've ever seen, not that I'm claiming to be an expert on codpieces.
> 
> So, after that I head over to the parade route, only to run into one of the street crazies, a woman laden down with backpacks, screaming at everyone she encountered, "YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!  YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID! I DON'T NEED TO TELL YOU WHAT YOU DID BECAUSE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!!!!"  One couple with a small child were backing away from her, but she was aggressively getting in their faces and screaming.  Another guy pushed her away.  She was heading in my general direction so I made a u-ey and crossed the street.  A few minutes later, farther down the street, I saw her struggling with two officers and they weren't making much headway with her.  She was screaming and punching and kicking.  Finally they prevailed and hustled her off.  I hope she got some help.
> 
> I come home and the Spousal Equivalent says when he was leaving this morning, he saw a young woman come out of one of the houses in our neighborhood wearing extremely skimpy shorts and pasties shaped like stars on her bare breasts and get into a car.  This isn't the type of neighborhood in which that is a common occurence.
> 
> Mercy me, something's in the air......


I learned a new word……codpiece…………have never heard of that word for description.
THANKS Jujube…..


----------



## Murrmurr

MickaC said:


> I learned a new word……codpiece…………have never heard of that word for description.
> THANKS Jujube…..


Modern term is 'jock-strap'.


----------



## Murrmurr

Moving house today. Yeehaw!

My sons are helping, and they brought help. Pretty sure we all agreed on Chinese for dinner when we're done...my treat.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Moving house today. Yeehaw!
> 
> My sons are helping, and they brought help. Pretty sure we all agreed on Chinese for dinner when we're done...my treat.


I'm excited for you, I love moving house....


----------



## palides2021

Sassycakes said:


> I just was looking at a site telling you what some rich people like Henry Winkler paid for their homes. Millions and Millions of dollars. Maybe I am stupid but if I had that kind of money I would never spend it on a house I would share it with people that needed help. Just the other day One of the drawings was for billions of dollars. I was dividing it in my mind and I couldn't think of what anyone could do with all that money. What is so special about a home that costs millions of dollars when there are people that can't even afford food?


I agree with you, @Sassycakes! There are many people suffering in this world that need help.


----------



## palides2021

deleted


----------



## Leann

I returned one pair of shoes and bought a pair of Merrell Trail Glove 6 trainers. They are designed to mimic the shape of the human foot, keeping it in the same position it would be without shoes (I pulled this directly from their website). I LOVE these. The arch support is superb and the shoes are truly comfortable. I did a bunch of other things today but this was my highlight.


----------



## Aneeda72

Have been watching the election count, takes longer every year.  CNN has made a projection for the winning party, although the count will continue.  Once the count finishes, there will be recounts .  But for now seems control of the senate is decided.

The counting for control of the house continues


----------



## jet

getting ready for rememberance service at church,,my regimental tie gets to be warn again lol,,,,
and its a nice day


----------



## Capt Lightning

Thick fog here today.  There is a brief ceremony at the war memorial . Generally a local government representative will lay a wreath, the last post is played and then move on to the next village.  
In the past we used to visit Ypres in Belgium where every night at 8pm without fail, the last post is played at the Menin gate.  Over the years this seemed to become yet another "cog in the wheel of the WW1 tourist experience"  and was losing its solemnity.  My grandfather's regiment, the 6th Scottish Rifles, is commemorated on the arch.


----------



## horseless carriage

Our Sunday lunch, we will be dining out in the very good company of our dear friends who run this delightful country pub.


We took this photo as they were stocking up, preparing to open for business. It was a year before the Covid lockdown.
Thankfully they somehow survived and now business is picking up nicely.

After lunch we shall drive to the popular seaside town of Bournemouth to visit some friends.


----------



## hollydolly

The vets marching past the Cenotaph this morning..


----------



## Georgiagranny

*Rant ahead*!

Trying to calm down

Work schedules are posted in the computer. Computer said work today, off Tues and Thurs. There's also a paper schedule supposed to be posted after 12 noon on Fri that _*takes precedence over what's in computer*_. It wasn't posted on Friday. I checked yesterday morning, still not posted. Sir asked me to work on Tues because he has doc appointment on Tues. Fine. I checked paper schedule before I left at noon yesterday. Said _working today, off Tues and Thurs_

Texted Sir. Asked if I'm supposed to work today or not. Ambiguous reply that didn't say yes or no. Did say _he'd_ be there a couple of hours to deal with pallet from last night's truck. Asked again work or off? Answer was "yes". I asked yes I work or yes I'm off. No answer

Up and coffeed, dressed at regular time. Get to work and can't clock in because _I wasn't scheduled_. WTAF? At noon yesterday, the paper schedule said I was scheduled to work today

I checked paper schedule this morning when I couldn't clock in. It had obviously been changed. At the top of the paper schedule, the highlighted word "NEW" always appears. The highlighted "NEW" had been traced over with a Sharpie, still saying "NEW" but with black Sharpie over the highlight

So..._after I left_, the paper schedule got changed yet again

What all of the above amounts to is that every Saturday, after Sir and his boss have left, I have to go in and check the paper schedule again Every. Saturday. Evening.

My anniversary date is next Saturday, which is when I'm eligible for a week's vacation (which has already been approved for the week of December 11 through 17). If I leave before next Saturday, no vacation pay. Vacay pay for part-timers is based on average week's pay for the previous year. Also, with Christmas coming up. I want the "extra" $$.

Granny is not a happy camper baker.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> Once the count finishes, there will be recounts .


and lawsuits, of course


----------



## hollydolly

*SMH*.... if you know you're going to leave after Christmas... don't let anything upset you .. just ride it through...


----------



## Paco Dennis

Georgiagranny said:


> *Rant ahead*!
> 
> Trying to calm down
> 
> Work schedules are posted in the computer. Computer said work today, off Tues and Thurs. There's also a paper schedule supposed to be posted after 12 noon on Fri that _*takes precedence over what's in computer*_. It wasn't posted on Friday. I checked yesterday morning, still not posted. Sir asked me to work on Tues because he has doc appointment on Tues. Fine. I checked paper schedule before I left at noon yesterday. Said _working today, off Tues and Thurs_
> 
> Texted Sir. Asked if I'm supposed to work today or not. Ambiguous reply that didn't say yes or no. Did say _he'd_ be there a couple of hours to deal with pallet from last night's truck. Asked again work or off? Answer was "yes". I asked yes I work or yes I'm off. No answer
> 
> Up and coffeed, dressed at regular time. Get to work and can't clock in because _I wasn't scheduled_. WTAF? At noon yesterday, the paper schedule said I was scheduled to work today
> 
> I checked paper schedule this morning when I couldn't clock in. It had obviously been changed. At the top of the paper schedule, the highlighted word "NEW" always appears. The highlighted "NEW" had been traced over with a Sharpie, still saying "NEW" but with black Sharpie over the highlight
> 
> So..._after I left_, the paper schedule got changed yet again
> 
> What all of the above amounts to is that every Saturday, after Sir and his boss have left, I have to go in and check the paper schedule again Every. Saturday. Evening.
> 
> My anniversary date is next Saturday, which is when I'm eligible for a week's vacation (which has already been approved for the week of December 11 through 17). If I leave before next Saturday, no vacation pay. Vacay pay for part-timers is based on average week's pay for the previous year. Also, with Christmas coming up. I want the "extra" $$.
> 
> Granny is not a happy camper baker.


  Where do you work? Every day after Misa comes home from work at Dollar General she has a "rant" about the chaos there. Then she tells me her schedule for the next few days and by the time she is scheduled to work IT HAS CHANGED!!!! She is having difficulty scheduling other projects that she wants to do. She does  a lot of rescheduling. I hope your work place is a little better than what is happening at DG. Here is an assistant manager telling the "world" how terrible his store is, and he says most all DG's are in this shape. Watch the first 2 minutes and then if you wish watch the commentary that follows.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Paco Dennis Looks and sounds just like the Kroger bakery! We "hide" all those boxes and stuff in our department freezer so the customers don't see them, meaning we can't do much about what we need from the freezer without moving all that stuff out first! When we finally find what we need, then we have to move everything back into the freezer. Rinse and repeat during entire shift.

Scheduling? Pfffft. One of the things I was promised (should have got _that_ in writing!) was a fixed schedule. Mine changes by the hour.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> *SMH*.... if you know you're going to leave after Christmas... don't let anything upset you .. just ride it through...


Yeah, I know. It's just that in the moment, it's so bloody infuriating that it lingers.


----------



## Georgiagranny

And now...I got a text from Sir asking "Why did you leave? If I'd known you weren't coming in, I'd have got up." Specifically asked yesterday at 3:39pm if I was supposed to show up or not show up._ No reply._

I don't know if Newbie showed up or not. She was a no-show/no call yesterday. At a point where I don't really give a rat's rear.


----------



## katlupe

Still having coffee and have yogurt going in the Instant Pot. Must do some laundry today. For now that is all I have planned though my daily list had 8 more things on it. They can wait.


----------



## Pepper

I need this after dealing with nonsense so early in the morning!


----------



## Aneeda72

Lunch with Joey, as usual, a movie if he agrees, and possibly the oldest son will join as his SO is out of town.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching it  snow.
Wondering what to make  for lunch.
We took a road trip yesterday,, hubby got  an'upset stomach' 2 hours into the  trip.

He didn't say much at  the time.

We   did   find  a ceramic  Christmas  tree at the antique store  and  couple other  things that we bought.

Couldn't find a restaurant   that wasn't crowded.
He bought a chicken sandwich at Wendy's. 
That made him feel worst by time we got  home.

We are supposed to got a birthday party later today.
Its a at small house,, so perhaps a  quick     stop , & back out  the door?


----------



## MickaC

Today, whatever stands in front of me, i‘ll do.

Tomorrow…..I will be contacting the medical centre.
When I picked up my meds yesterday, I learned my doctor has retired.
I haven’t seen him in a while, since I was having the pharmacy fax for refills.
So…..one of my meds are on my last month.

What am I going to have to go through to get another doctor. .

I take a fairly high dose of antidepressants, T3 for pain, and a sleeping aid.

So….. no way…..no how….. that they can bump me for any length of time.
What kind of life history am I going to have with a new doctor ……none I hope.

I mentioned to my doctor a while ago, when he mentioned his retirement……put a BIG note on my files…..
DO NOT MESS WITH MY DRUGS !!!!!!

We’ll see tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Today, whatever stands in front of me, i‘ll do.
> 
> Tomorrow…..I will be contacting the medical centre.
> When I picked up my meds yesterday, I learned my doctor has retired.
> I haven’t seen him in a while, since I was having the pharmacy fax for refills.
> So…..one of my meds are on my last month.
> 
> What am I going to have to go through to get another doctor. .
> 
> I take a fairly high dose of antidepressants, T3 for pain, and a sleeping aid.
> 
> So….. no way…..no how….. that they can bump me for any length of time.
> What kind of life history am I going to have with a new doctor ……none I hope.
> 
> I mentioned to my doctor a while ago, when he mentioned his retirement……put a BIG note on my files…..
> DO NOT MESS WITH MY DRUGS !!!!!!
> 
> We’ll see tomorrow.


Oh gosh what a pain!  I went through this when my doctor left.  Tried 2 other doctors and clinics before I ended up with my retired doctors partner who had moved many miles away.  I tied to avoid the hour drive and I don’t particularly care for her.  But she was much better than the others. 

But for a refill for meds, I went to a walk in clinic, showed them my bottle, and got the needed refill that way.  Took months to straighten out my which doctor should I use situation.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh gosh what a pain!  I went through this when my doctor left.  Tried 2 other doctors and clinics before I ended up with my retired doctors partner who had moved many miles away.  I tied to avoid the hour drive and I don’t particularly care for her.  But she was much better than the others.
> 
> But for a refill for meds, I went to a walk in clinic, showed them my bottle, and got the needed refill that way.  Took months to straighten out my which doctor should I use situation.


So sorry you went through that…..I can’t get refills the way you did, do.
It’s not like I’m going to be on the doctors’ doorstep, because I won’t be…..only go for required tests…..and if I’m really sick, which is next to never, except with this episode of pneumonia recently.
Basically for my meds……which is my lifeline……and because of my future move, I would need one here for very long.

I’m just worried how much he may want me to go through concerning my antidepressants……DON’T MESS WITH MY DRUGS…..they have been working for me…..no playing around with them.

Sadly, there was a person a few years ago, who’s doctor, did some changing on this persons antidepressants, which the patient did not want.
Some time, not long after, 
this person took his own life. .
I remember this like it was yesterday.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Driving home today.

I have an interview tomorrow for part time work in a medical office, so we’ll see how that goes


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> Driving home today.
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow for part time work in a medical office, so we’ll see how that goes


Don’t mean to be nosy…..what happened to retirement. .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> Don’t mean to be nosy…..what happened to retirement. .


@MickaC, the economy/stock market being what it is, part time work will be a necessary evil for a while.  But it will just be a couple days a week.  I still plan on enjoying my retirement


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC
I am very sorry that you (and me and many others of us)
even have to worry about the issues you explained in your last 2 posts.  Some of us have lives that are challenging enough, without adding the anxiety and fear, of whether a different or new doctor might react to us in ways that do not help us, or actually could endanger us.  Extremely sad and angering and difficult.
I sure hope that your new one will surprise you with very good responses.


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been one of those chore filled days... from preparing and making home made soup... to laundry...... laying a new rug, had to search in the tools in the barn to find a good quality Rug tape , thank goodness we had some as I suspected we would, estranged husband only ever bought the best quality tools and hardware.... because it's over £12 online to buy...

Just had an early shower, while waiting for the soup to be ready... Taken the gammon out and shredded  a lot back into the Lentil and veg soup, and I'll freeze the rest of the gammon .


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> And now...I got a text from Sir asking "Why did you leave? If I'd known you weren't coming in, I'd have got up." Specifically asked yesterday at 3:39pm if I was supposed to show up or not show up._ No reply._
> 
> I don't know if Newbie showed up or not. She was a no-show/no call yesterday. At a point where I don't really give a rat's rear.


Sounds like my sister's job at Tim Hortons some years ago. When hired, people would tell management they were not available for certain shifts (because of child care or bus schedules). And then they'd be put on that shift, even though someone else was available. It was as if it was being done on purpose.

And the employees were so overworked, but new tasks were always being added. I've had plenty of crappy jobs, but none were that bad.

My sister had health problems, and I feared for her life. I begged her to quit, and she did.

I've done scheduling, and I know it's difficult. But scheduling is someone's responsibility, and they need to take care of it.


----------



## J-Kat

Since it has gotten cold I need to put a blanket on the bed.  When I pulled the blanket out that I want to use I discovered I must have put it away without washing so it’s in the washer now.  I’ll put it on the bed when I change the sheets later today.  Nothing much more for today.  Plan on catching up with some recorded tv, pick up the clutter that seems to accumulate during the week and not much more.


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> @MickaC
> I am very sorry that you (and me and many others of us)
> even have to worry about the issues you explained in your last 2 posts.  Some of us have lives that are challenging enough, without adding the anxiety and fear, of whether a different or new doctor might react to us in ways that do not help us, or actually could endanger us.  Extremely sad and angering and difficult.
> I sure hope that your new one will surprise you with very good responses.


Yes, Kaila……I know I’m not alone in some of these circumstances……who ever has to travel this kind of road, can certainly be a bumpy one at times…..is not a pleasant one.
I feel for all that have to do so.
THANKS Kaila for your support.


----------



## NorthernLight

My cold is somewhat better. Still feeling a bit weak, but I think I can get through the trivia game with no sneezing.

Other than that, eschewing my usual duties and just relaxing.


----------



## Leann

Packing and repacking my suitcase. Leaving tomorrow for a holiday.


----------



## jujube

I'm dragging today.  Last night at about 10 p.m., I had some sort of allergic reaction to something unknown.

I was sitting at the table working a crossword puzzle and my mouth and tongue started tingling.  Then my hands started itching terribly and hives popped out on my arms.  The itching was unbearable.  I tried everything, cold compresses, steroid anti-itch cream, etc.  Then it died down.  The hives went down.

A half-hour again, it all started again....tingling mouth, itching, hives.  This time, I had a big hive on the top of my foot as well as my arms.

Rinse and repeat.  Hives went down, itching eased off.  About an hour's respite and it started all over again.  Then died down.  At that point, I got dressed and determined to wake the Spousal Equivalent and head for the hospital if it flared up again.  I was a bit worried about the mouth tingling as I was afraid my tongue or throat might swell at some point.  My hands and fingers were very swollen at that point.

Luckily, that was it for the night.  I finally hit the bed about 3 a.m. and while the fingers are still a bit swollen, there hasn't been any more itching or tingling and the hives are gone.

What the heck could that have been?  I haven't eaten anything different, haven't used any different soaps or detergents, I can't find anywhere that anything could have bitten me.  I've never had anything happen like that before.


----------



## Jules

That’s downright scary, @jujube.  Strange that it kept coming and going.  My friend had a reaction to something she had eaten for years; it was immediate.  Where you drinking tea or something while playing the game?  

I think they suggest to take an antihistamine; it wouldn’t hurt to have some in the house.


----------



## MickaC

@jujube  That must of scared the hell out of you……glad it went away and you’re all right.
Will you see a doctor, and see what he thinks.


----------



## Aneeda72

So saw the new movie Wankanda Forever, it was 2:45 minutes long.  . Yes, it felt like forever.  Joey finished his popcorn right away and woke up every now and then for a sip of his coke.  .  Said he looked the movie.  Really glad when it ended.  Would be a decent movie, IMO, if cut down to an hour and half.

Yellowstone starts tonight on paramount-2 hours YAY.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@NorthernLight  It's not as if scheduling would be a big problem with only three people, one of whom only works at night from 11pm-6am three nights a week. Our scheduling is done by a computer, and changes can only be made manually by an "authorized" human.  My "fixed" schedule is supposed to be locked into the system. Mmhmm. It worked better before IT's new and improved method.

I'm really bummed and don't want to be bothered going to work tomorrow. Or any other day. However, I gotta pay my dental bill, and Christmas is coming.


----------



## Jaiden

I just spent 2 hours trying to find the problem with my aquarium filter, and when I finally reassembled it, it worked!  It gave me a real sense of satisfaction to do it myself rather than ask my son for help.  I enjoy these small victories.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Packing and repacking my suitcase. Leaving tomorrow for a holiday.


have a fab time Leann... hope it doesn't rain too much...


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up and coffeed. It's a balmy 28F outside, and there's definitely frost on the pumpkin.


----------



## hollydolly

Very foggy  here.. 48 F.... felt really cold when I got out of bed this morning, and altho' I'm trying not to put the heating on, I had to this morning, but 30 minutes was enough to take the chill off..


----------



## Georgiagranny

About to leave for work. I really, really need an attitude adjustment before I get there


----------



## jet

_changed broadband over night,,grrrr,,been on phone all morning trying to get it working,,,horay,its now working_


----------



## katlupe

Had to turn my heat up a notch since it was 30 degrees when I got up. Too cold for Rabbit who is down on the floor. He is not young any longer so need to keep him warm this winter. Just having coffee and editing photos right now. Today I really need to get that laundry done, phone calls to make, finish the yogurt and deal with that cabbage in the refrigerator. So that's my plan anyway.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday…….you’ll never guess what I came across and sorted through .
Instruction manuals for everything…..many past ones.
I should be doing that with vacuum attachments, next on the list.
Will call the medical clinic, for a request for a doctor since mine has retired.
Keeping my sNOw shovel from getting bored…..have had everyday light fluffy flurries since the Colorado low last Thursday.
Yes, sNOw EVERYDAY since then…….it’s going to be a l…..o…..n……g winter.


----------



## Capt Lightning

One small positive from the "financial crisis" is that savings rates have gone up.  Spent time moving savings into accounts with better interest rates.  Still nowhere the near rate of inflation, but better than what we've been getting for years.

Taking the lazy option for tonight's dinner, and cooking one of the pies that we made last week.


----------



## Sliverfox

Dealing with a demanding  dog,who isn't sure if he wants out  or  play with one of his toys.

Its in the 30s out  ,, there is  wet  ground outside  from left over snow.

I hope to get  a piece of chicken  &  veggies  into the crock pot   for  lunch.


----------



## MickaC

Great news !!!!!
Called the medical clinic……got an appointment with a new doctor, tomorrow at 11:00.


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> _changed broadband over night,,grrrr,,been on phone all morning trying to get it working,,,horay,its now working_


who changed it ?


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> One small positive from the "financial crisis" is that savings rates have gone up.  Spent time moving savings into accounts with better interest rates.  Still nowhere the near rate of inflation, but better than what we've been getting for years.
> 
> Taking the lazy option for tonight's dinner, and cooking one of the pies that we made last week.


do tell.. I need to move my money somewhere else to get a better rate.. I'm getting a horrible interest rate from *H*


----------



## Lee

Waiting for someone/anyone to show up to deal with my fireplace glass. Glass was ordered Oct 9 and they somehow thought they could get away with a Dec 15 date to install. Been going back and forth over the phone grrrr and double grrrrrrrr

So now they tell me the owner of the shop will show up either today or tomorrow. She is not a tech but does know how to replace the glass. But they are still going to charge me tech price....sigh 

After this is done you can bet I will be reporting them to head office.


----------



## StarSong

Doctor appointment this morning - annual checkup.  Will have to see how the rest of the day plays out.


----------



## jet

who changed it ?
new provider


----------



## Geezer Garage

Going to pry myself out of the shop, and take a shower, and go to town to get to get groceries and run errands, Probably give Li'l Bit a bath too.


----------



## J-Kat

Today is laundry day.  Will also do vacuuming and some dusting (where does all this dust come from anyway?).  My computer room has filled up with boxes I need to break down for recycling.  I also have some boxes filled with donations for the thrift store but it’s cold and rainy so that delivery will be put off for another day.


----------



## NorthernLight

J-Kat said:


> Today is laundry day.  Will also do vacuuming and some dusting (where does all this dust come from anyway?).  My computer room has filled up with boxes I need to break down for recycling.  I also have some boxes filled with donations for the thrift store but it’s cold and rainy so that delivery will be put off for another day.


Yes, get rid of the boxes so you can clean your computer room and keep it dust free.

I made a doctor appoinrment for Wednesday re possible UTI.

I'm going to take it easy until then. I'll do a bit of housework, but no exercise. Weird priorities huh.


----------



## Jules

Drop off items at recycling centre and donations at another.  Maybe a quick trip to a dollar store. Some housework.  Walk.  Bridge tonight.


----------



## Pinky

Venturing out into the chilly weather to do a bit of grocery shopping. May pick up food from an Iranian
place 

I guess winter coat weather is here to stay now. No more going out wearing a sweater or sweatshirt.


----------



## Georgiagranny

re attitude adjustment: it only adjusted down

I really, really like the work I do. I really, really don't like doing it there. For some silly reason I thought that part-timers wouldn't be subjected to corporate BS. I was wrong.

ETA: No point in finding another job. It's "the devil you know is better than the devil you don't" scenario. Part-timers everywhere are invisible and unimportant.

Speaking of part-timers...Newbie? I don't know if she was there yesterday or not because I didn't dare ask. I did ask if she was coming in today. The answer was "Yes. At 8." Um. No. She was scheduled off today! So even Sir hasn't a clue who works when. Anyway, according to the paper schedule, she's only scheduled for 20 hours this week. I'm scheduled for 30. _Why_, for crying out loud? She wants to work full time. I want to work less. It's not a secret. Company obviously doesn't want to be bothered with the "expense" of benefits for a full-time employee.

One thing I'm sure of is that I have no intention of ever asking about my own schedule again. Whatever the computer says might or might not be so. All I can do is check the paper schedule that's supposed to be posted by noon on Friday, then check again after about 3 or so Saturday afternoon. What a sh!t show


----------



## DebraMae

Felt ill yesterday and slept nearly all day.  Took my first COVID test.  It was negative.  Today I feel better.  Made some soup.


----------



## Chet

Because my usual grocery is not carrying certain brands anymore, I went to one farther away. I found most of what I wanted except frozen meatballs, so I got another brand. That will be my biggest adventure for awhile of getting out of my comfort zone.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Venturing out into the chilly weather to do a bit of grocery shopping. May pick up food from an Iranian
> place
> 
> I guess winter coat weather is here to stay now. No more going out wearing a sweater or sweatshirt.


we're still ok to go out without a coat as long as we've got a warm jumper on altho' I see a lot of people with coats on, but not me .... temps are in the high 50's....


----------



## hollydolly

DebraMae said:


> Felt ill yesterday and slept nearly all day.  Took my first COVID test.  It was negative.  Today I feel better.  Made some soup.


good to know you're feeling better today...


----------



## Georgiagranny

We're all the way up to 48F.

Wait! I lied. It's only 47F.


----------



## Trila

My crockpot is making beef stroganoff. I had marshmallows in my coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mr Crabby Pants (Andy, not Dio) got kicked out early today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next I will do my PT. By then it should be time to go for a walk....it's been a good day so far! 

I will leave you all with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now! Bye!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> We're all the way up to 48F.
> 
> Wait! I lied. It's only 47F.


it was 42 this morning when I got up, so I turned the heating on for 1/2 hour.. daren't put it on for longer because of the huge increase in price..


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> We're all the way up to 48F.
> 
> Wait! I lied. It's only 47F.


In Georgia?....wow, that's cold.  And it was early afternoon, when you wrote that.

It's about the same here this afternoon, but we expect it, being hundreds of miles North of you. Perhaps 1,000 miles.

I _had to _go out this morning, which was approximately 40*F,
and wore my winter coat and hat.
No heavy winter scarf yet;  light-weight gloves were needed, but not my heavy wool mittens yet!


----------



## Sliverfox

Made the chicken soup,,it needs a  flavor boost.

Bought in outside plants.
Washed bedding,, discovered  hole in  bottom of  fitted sheet!
Will have  find another flannel  fitted  sheet in one of my boxes of sheets.

I don't think I can  find  just a  king size flannel fitted sheet,, with out ordering online.

Perhaps the weather will be miserable enough to  make  hubby stay inside this week.
Talk him into making small shopping trip to Erie.


----------



## hollydolly

Chet said:


> Because my usual grocery is not carrying certain brands anymore, I went to one farther away. I found most of what I wanted except frozen meatballs, so I got another brand. That will be my biggest adventure for awhile of getting out of my comfort zone.


I bought some minced venison last week and froze them into meatballs... I'm not keen on beef .. so this way I get to have meatballs without beef..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> Made the chicken soup,,it needs a  flavor boost.


While you're out, buy Better Than Bouillon roasted chicken base. It's miles better than chicken bouillon. Add it to your soup..._et voilà!_


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The job interview went well, I think. Don’t know how many ppl are vying for the same spot but it would be ideal for me:  Wednesday afternoon/early evening then Thursday.  

made some soup with a base of what was billed as ‘chicken tortilla’ soup but was really just “fire” + leftover chicken and a can of Progresso Corn chowder.  Just about perfect 

let the cat in, let the cat out.  Repeat ad nauseam


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> The job interview went well, I think. Don’t know how many ppl are vying for the same spot but it would be ideal for me:  Wednesday afternoon/early evening then Thursday.
> 
> made some soup with a base of what was billed as ‘chicken tortilla’ soup but was really just “fire” + leftover chicken and a can of Progresso Corn chowder.  Just about perfect
> 
> let the cat in, let the cat out.  Repeat ad nauseam


is the job close to your home CS ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> is the job close to your home CS ?


Yes a five minute drive from my house


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to cardiologist, surgery will be this Thursday for the new pacemaker.  Apparently your heart stopping a couple times is a big deal.  

Shopping at Costco (it’s next to the hospital) for a package of cheese, nut/fruit snacks, and some sweet bread.  People were crazed.  I did not think I’d get out alive.  . 

The counting for the House of Representatives seems to have halted, gone underground, or slowed considerably.  It is now ”blue team” 204 and “red team” 212.  There is a lot of blah, blah, blah, on CNN but no announced progress.  19 seats still to be counted.

I watch a show called “Last Week Tonight with John Oliver”.  He showed the egging of the King of England incident, but what interested me more was a guy who asked the King about why, when people could not afford to heat their houses, the monarchy was getting 100 million dollars a year in tax money .  After that question the egging came.

Then the show showed a fraction of the private income the royals received from things they owed, investments etc.  They are very rich so I don’t understand why they get tax money.  Anyway, the host mentioned that parts of this show, which is seen in England/Britain were censored by something called “SKY”.

I never knew tv in England/Britain was censored.  Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to cardiologist, surgery will be this Thursday for the new pacemaker.  Apparently your heart stopping a couple times is a big deal.
> 
> Shopping at Costco (it’s next to the hospital) for a package of cheese, nut/fruit snacks, and some sweet bread.  People were crazed.  I did not think I’d get out alive.  .
> 
> The counting for the House of Representatives seems to have halted, gone underground, or slowed considerably.  It is now ”blue team” 204 and “red team” 212.  There is a lot of blah, blah, blah, on CNN but no announced progress.  19 seats still to be counted.
> 
> I watch a show called “Last Week Tonight with John Oliver”.  He showed the egging of the King of England incident, but what interested me more was a guy who asked the King about why, when people could not afford to heat their houses, the monarchy was getting 100 million dollars a year in tax money .  After that question the egging came.
> 
> Then the show showed a fraction of the private income the royals received from things they owed, investments etc.  They are very rich so I don’t understand why they get tax money.  Anyway, the host mentioned that parts of this show, which is seen in England/Britain were censored by something called “SKY”.
> 
> I never knew tv in England/Britain was censored.  Does anyone know if this is true?


SKY is a satellite provider... nothing more..


----------



## rasmusjc

hollydolly said:


> SKY is a satellite provider... nothing more..


Hey!  I watch Sky News over here in the states, sometimes it is more interesting than our domestic news channels (except when they keep asking Russian University professors what Americans think of certain issues).


----------



## Ruthanne

We went to the Vet today.  Dog got her rabies vaccine and allergy shot and her ears cleaned.  Then we went to BK and had a fish sandwich and fries  and diet coke.  I'm glad that's done.   

Watching a little news now.  Going to watch the Voice tonight.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to cardiologist, surgery will be this Thursday for the new pacemaker.  Apparently your heart stopping a couple times is a big deal.


Yes, indeed, @Aneeda72, your heart stopping a couple times is definitely a big deal. It's an even bigger deal when it stops and stays stopped Thursday is a good day for replacing your pacemaker. Is it going to be outpatient or will they make you stay overnight?

In either case, good luck and God bless. Nice to know you'll be around to eat fruitcake!


----------



## Jules

Did our running around chores.  After donations were made, I went in the store.  I was shocked at how low the prices were.  There were collector plates, many still in the boxes, many Norman Rockwell; all were $5. Nice china was .75 a plate, etc.  Some of the things that I’ve been keeping for a garage sale next spring will now be donated.  No point trying to sell things that are lower costs in a store.  

The place that wasn’t cheap was the grocery store and it just a bag of groceries and a jug of milk.  Over $50.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I esigned a document of mortgage financing disclosures which was depressing (its a 30yr mortgage but the disclosure said after 5 years I will have paid $25k in loan costs and only paid off less than 3k of principal - I hate the way mortgages work!).

Then I went 'window shopping' in stores that sell furniture and mattresses and was very disappointed.  I knew things would cost more than I want to pay, but I thought it would be fun to look at some cute options.  Instead, everything was too big (I'm short), too overstuffed, no back support, etc., plus not even cute.  I'm not sure what I want but whatever it is I guess it is not in style.

The hotel I'm staying at has disappointed me today also, I've been waiting for the manager to come back this week because the weather has changed and I want to use the treadmill and she was the only one who would know the status of them getting a new safety key (treadmill won't run without it and someone carried it off).  I expected the key should be arriving any day, but she said the hotel corporate office hasn't approved her purchase request yet.  OMG, I am so frustrated.


----------



## Blessed

It was raining when I woke up today about 12:30pm.  I have that new sleeping med but it is not helping me fall asleep.  I went to be at11:30pm but did not fall asleep until 4. I will say once I fall asleep I sleep well,

Extra bonus, when I wake up I have no pain. My muscles relax and that tight feeling in my head, shoulders and neck are gone. That alone is a miracle when you suffer chronic migraines. 

I went out to pick up a prescription.  Since I had $24 dollars of extra bucks rewards I needed to use up so I went in.  Got a $17 dollar bottle of purple shampoo and a little pen type thing for trimming your eyebrows, upper lip.  I have had one before and really liked it.  They had them on clearance for $9.99.  I paid out of pocket just 3.50.

Liquor store for vodka for the house. Grocery store for milk, half and half, pork rinds.  I love them and the dogs will come right in the house when I show them the bag.  Now, the littles I can go out and pick up.  When Bear the big chow gets to barking that is not easy, can't pick him up, can't drag him but I have discovered his weakness. 

I also found the elusive romaine hearts, so I grabbed a cucumber and green bell pepper. I must say the Walmart was packed.  You would think that Thanksgiving was this week.  I guess it was the weather. I think I should check that but I don't have to worry about going out anytime soon! It was good to get out for a little while.


----------



## StarSong

Congratulations on your new home, @HoneyNut!  May it bring you many wonderful days.


----------



## Sliverfox

GG,, I  added some  to  the soup  when I started.
Afraid to put too much .
Did that in  some other  chicken dish,, was Too salty


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> Today I esigned a document of mortgage financing disclosures which was depressing (its a 30yr mortgage but the disclosure said after 5 years I will have paid $25k in loan costs and only paid off less than 3k of principal - I hate the way mortgages work!).
> 
> Then I went 'window shopping' in stores that sell furniture and mattresses and was very disappointed.  I knew things would cost more than I want to pay, but I thought it would be fun to look at some cute options.  Instead, everything was too big (I'm short), too overstuffed, no back support, etc., plus not even cute.  I'm not sure what I want but whatever it is I guess it is not in style.
> 
> The hotel I'm staying at has disappointed me today also, I've been waiting for the manager to come back this week because the weather has changed and I want to use the treadmill and she was the only one who would know the status of them getting a new safety key (treadmill won't run without it and someone carried it off).  I expected the key should be arriving any day, but she said the hotel corporate office hasn't approved her purchase request yet.  OMG, I am so frustrated.


Yeah, that mortgage thing is crazy, paying all the interest first and then the principle.  That is one thing I am grateful for, the house is paid off.  I only have to worry about the upkeep. I am not familiar with the kind of property you have purchased.  Is any of the maintenance or repairs included in your new home?

I will stay here until the end unless I get to the point I need assisted living. A big part of that is my pets. They need a yard to run and play.  My Mom's assisted living allowed small dogs and cats, that is what I would look for when and if the time comes.

I would ask for a discount for your stay at that hotel.  That was listed as an amentity of the facility.  I would contact corporate and let them know of your displeasure that the service was not available and that it should have been fixed in 24 hours.  

That is the cost of providing promised services, if something is wrong they should fix it. You are paying money for a service that has not been provided. Ask them if they have heard the customer is our pirority, always right, and there is such a thing as UPS and FedX overnight.  They may think you are just some senior that can't do any damage.  
Wrong!!  There are plenty of people that would listen to you say don't use this hotel.  I am one of them.


----------



## Blessed

Sliverfox said:


> GG,, I  added some  to  the soup  when I started.
> Afraid to put too much .
> Did that in  some other  chicken dish,, was Too salty


I have used these products and I like them but they must be used in moderation, they are indeed to salty and I love salt. Just use a very small amount until you figure out what meets your taste.


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> The job interview went well, I think. Don’t know how many ppl are vying for the same spot but it would be ideal for me:  Wednesday afternoon/early evening then Thursday.
> 
> made some soup with a base of what was billed as ‘chicken tortilla’ soup but was really just “fire” + leftover chicken and a can of Progresso Corn chowder.  Just about perfect
> 
> let the cat in, let the cat out.  Repeat ad nauseam



What was the recipe you used?  I have one that is very good, not to hot. And most of it is just opening cans.  The little bit of heat comes from a can of rotel.  It also freezes very well.

As far as the cat, I have three dogs.  I count that as exercise, it is constant!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to cardiologist, surgery will be this Thursday for the new pacemaker.  Apparently your heart stopping a couple times is a big deal.
> 
> Shopping at Costco (it’s next to the hospital) for a package of cheese, nut/fruit snacks, and some sweet bread.  People were crazed.  I did not think I’d get out alive.  .
> 
> The counting for the House of Representatives seems to have halted, gone underground, or slowed considerably.  It is now ”blue team” 204 and “red team” 212.  There is a lot of blah, blah, blah, on CNN but no announced progress.  19 seats still to be counted.
> 
> I watch a show called “Last Week Tonight with John Oliver”.  He showed the egging of the King of England incident, but what interested me more was a guy who asked the King about why, when people could not afford to heat their houses, the monarchy was getting 100 million dollars a year in tax money .  After that question the egging came.
> 
> Then the show showed a fraction of the private income the royals received from things they owed, investments etc.  They are very rich so I don’t understand why they get tax money.  Anyway, the host mentioned that parts of this show, which is seen in England/Britain were censored by something called “SKY”.
> 
> I never knew tv in England/Britain was censored.  Does anyone know if this is true?


My thoughts and prayers will be with you….hope it goes well for you this time.
You’re no way ready to check out…..get through your procedure…..and come back to us and post when you’re able to.
TAKE EXTRA CARE.


----------



## Blessed

@HoneyNut,   I don't know your situation.  How much furniture you need. I will say that I have used wayfair in the past. The only thing I have purchased it two club chairs in faux leather.  This was a time when my son and his family where here. They wanted to have a superbowl party and I was concerned about seating, so I bought these two chairs.

They are sturdy and firm, all I had to do was put on the legs.  Later, the grandson decided to color on them, it cleaned right up with windex.  I am just saying it could be an option.  If you find things in your price range that might work, it can't hurt.

I am normally one of those that spend  months looking for furniture.  I know what I want and what I am willing to pay.  I have been looking for a new couch for about two years. There is only one on wayfair that I have on my list.  If and when it goes down in price that might be the one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cooked some carrots for my dog tonight.  Watching the evening news.  How is everyone doing today


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Cooked some carrots for my dog tonight.  Watching the evening news.  How is everyone doing today


I think your baby is a she, does she like raw carrots.  My littles love raw carrots and green beans for treats.  The big boy no so much, but all 3 like red grapes.

I keep canned peas and carrots in the pantry as they like those mixed in with their dry food. What other people food do you give her?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I went out to pick up a prescription.  Since I had $24 dollars of extra bucks rewards I needed to use up so I went in.  *Got a $17 dollar bottle of purple shampoo
> *


whaaaaaaattttt... £17 dollars for purple shampoo ?.. this is my face when I read it...


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I think your baby is a she, does she like raw carrots.  My littles love raw carrots and green beans for treats.  The big boy no so much, but all 3 like red grapes.
> 
> I keep canned peas and carrots in the pantry as they like those mixed in with their dry food. What other people food do you give her?


Yes she's a she.  Named Suzy.  She likes most raw vegetables as well as cooked.  She also likes strawberries and blueberries  and all kinds of poultry and meat.  I give her little bits of everything.  As for sweets I may give her a tiny bit.  Too much upsets their stomach.  She also loves her doggie treats.  I get her Fruitables , chewy sticks and a peanut butter treat.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> Yes, indeed, @Aneeda72, your heart stopping a couple times is definitely a big deal. It's an even bigger deal when it stops and stays stopped Thursday is a good day for replacing your pacemaker. Is it going to be outpatient or will they make you stay overnight?
> 
> In either case, good luck and God bless. Nice to know you'll be around to eat fruitcake!


“Bigger deal when it stays stopped”. . Unless there are issues outpatient.  Same two lead pacemaker I got before only it will be put in a sleeve filled with antibiotics and I will get IV antibiotics before and during surgery which I should have had before.

Thanks.  Looking forward to the fruitcake for sure.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> My thoughts and prayers will be with you….hope it goes well for you this time.
> You’re no way ready to check out…..get through your procedure…..and come back to us and post when you’re able to.
> TAKE EXTRA CARE.


Supposedly they are taking extra care not to give me another infection, fingers crossed.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> whaaaaaaattttt... £17 dollars for purple shampoo ?.. this is my face when I read it...


Well this is the first purple shampoo I have ever bought, I don't know alot about it yet.  Couple of weeks ago I bought a gloss for gray hair and it really made a difference in the look and softness of my hair.  I can't afford to go to the salon so I have been looking for things that might help.  I have, as you know, been having hair loss problems. I am just trying to find things that might help or make things look better.  

After much research and talking with my doctor.  This is a problem that many women suffer pre and post menopausal as the estrogen in our bodies decline. That also leads to hair growth on our faces.  Estrogen therapy, at least here is not used because of cancer.

I have posted that I am jealous of your beautiful hair.  You are truly blessed!!
You are a beautiful lady, I am just average, my hair was my crowning glory and it is leaving. I have nothing to fall back on. I don't have your sense of style, your figure, the lacking of aging in your face.  Don't get me wrong, I am not unhappy with my size, my wrinkles or my style.  I just hate losing my hair!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Blessed said:


> What was the recipe you used?  I have one that is very good, not to hot. And most of it is just opening cans.  The little bit of heat comes from a can of rotel.  It also freezes very well.
> 
> As far as the cat, I have three dogs.  I count that as exercise, it is constant!


No recipe, @Blessed   the cup of chicken tortilla soup I got yesterday at Applebees was just not edible by itself.  But sauté 1/4 onion, some chopped up leftover chicken, and the soup from the restaurant, then add the progresso corn chowder, it was just the right combination of creamy with a tiny kick.  

I tend to be a fly-by-the-seat-if-my-pants cook


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> “Bigger deal when it stays stopped”. . Unless there are issues outpatient.  Same two lead pacemaker I got before only it will be put in a sleeve filled with antibiotics and I will get IV antibiotics before and during surgery which I should have had before.
> 
> Thanks.  Looking forward to the fruitcake for sure.


All the best @Aneeda72 !


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Yes she's a she.  Named Suzy.  She likes most raw vegetables as well as cooked.  She also likes strawberries and blueberries  and all kinds of poultry and meat.  I give her little bits of everything.  As for sweets I may give her a tiny bit.  Too much upsets their stomach.  She also loves her doggie treats.  I get her Fruitables , chewy sticks and a peanut butter treat.


I am careful about the grapes!! I cant give mine chewy sticks because all 3 will fight over them.  My little boy will just take them outside and bury them. I still buy them but they are used as something to distract them when I am doing there nails or trimming hair from their foot pads. (also trimming their bottoms, so no dingleberries)  LOL

The peanut butter is saved for the holidays, I make a little tray of treats, with carrots, green beans,  chunks of sweet potatoes, little chunks of cheese, chicken I have poached. We do spoil them rotten, don't we?


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> Well this is the first purple shampoo I have ever bought, I don't know alot about it yet.  Couple of weeks ago I bought a gloss for gray hair and it really made a difference in the look and softness of my hair.  I can't afford to go to the salon so I have been looking for things that might help.  I have, as you know, been having hair loss problems. I am just trying to find things that might help or make things look better.
> 
> After much research and talking with my doctor.  This is a problem that many women suffer pre and post menopausal as the estrogen in our bodies decline. That also leads to hair growth on our faces.  Estrogen therapy, at least here is not used because of cancer.
> 
> I have posted that I am jealous of your beautiful hair.  You are truly blessed!!
> You are a beautiful lady, I am just average, my hair was my crowning glory and it is leaving. I have nothing to fall back on. I don't have your sense of style, your figure, the lacking of aging in your face.  Don't get me wrong, I am not unhappy with my size, my wrinkles or my style.  I just hate losing my hair!!


Your post struck a cord.  I am sorry your hair is thinning, and I wish I could give you my hair.  I have my hair cut extremely short, only leave an inch on the top, and the sides are shaved down with a number one blade.  I actually hate having hair. But my Joey would have a fit if I shaved my head bald.

 But I really hate my knees so swollen from arthritis; I keep them covered.


----------



## StarSong

Was happy with my visit with my primary doctor.  I switched to him a couple of years ago and  am so glad I did.  He's miles better than any GP/Internist I've in a very long time.  Attentively LISTENS to what I have to say and sees me in person!  

He recommended some slow release magnesium for my PVC aka pre-ventricular contractions aka irregular heartbeat. It's not dangerous but can be very unsettling. He also referred me to their spine center in response to my complaint of back pain brought on by picking up and carrying around my twenty pound grandson. Doc said they'll do some PT and figure out how else to help me.

He ordered the standard complement of blood work.  I went directly from his office to a lab in the same building.  Within four hours all of the results hit my email inbox!  Gotta give them their props on speed and communication.  

It was reassuring to see that all of my test results are good. HGBA1C at 5.4. Yay! Given the rampant diabetes in my extended family, I look closely at this number. 

While it's true that our time can expire at any moment, with advanced age the possibility increases of a sudden death or severe disability from a heart attack or stroke. Getting a yearly physical helps allay my fears that my number is coming up.


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Supposedly they are taking extra care not to give me another infection, fingers crossed.


I am just happy you have realized and accepted that it has to be done.  When there are so many problems after a procedure we are all just ready to give up.  That is not the answer.  Most all of us will come around it they will just give us time to adjust and accept we have to do it. I will be praying for you.  I know you will be fine but I know you are afraid.  We all feel the same way when we have to have something done.  It is normal!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Well this is the first purple shampoo I have ever bought, I don't know alot about it yet.  Couple of weeks ago I bought a gloss for gray hair and it really made a difference in the look and softness of my hair.  I can't afford to go to the salon so I have been looking for things that might help.  I have, as you know, been having hair loss problems. I am just trying to find things that might help or make things look better.
> 
> After much research and talking with my doctor.  This is a problem that many women suffer pre and post menopausal as the estrogen in our bodies decline. That also leads to hair growth on our faces.  Estrogen therapy, at least here is not used because of cancer.
> 
> I have posted that I am jealous of your beautiful hair.  You are truly blessed!!
> You are a beautiful lady, I am just average, my hair was my crowning glory and it is leaving. I have nothing to fall back on. I don't have your sense of style, your figure, the lacking of aging in your face.  Don't get me wrong, I am not unhappy with my size, my wrinkles or my style.  I just hate losing my hair!!


OH I understand that you would be frantic about losing your hair ( thank you very much for the complements)>.. ..but I am shocked at the price of purple shampoo there.. here it's easy to pick up a bottle for around £2... I think if I sent you a bottle it might not even cost as much as £17 in postage..


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Your post struck a cord.  I am sorry your hair is thinning, and I wish I could give you my hair.  I have my hair cut extremely short, only leave an inch on the top, and the sides are shaved down with a number one blade.  I actually hate having hair. But my Joey would have a fit if I shaved my head bald.
> 
> But I really hate my knees so swollen from arthritis; I keep them covered.


Aren't you sweet, I would take your hair and give you my knees. They are find but chubby!! LOL


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Was happy with my visit with my primary doctor.  I switched to him a couple of years ago and  am so glad I did.  He's miles better than any GP/Internist I've in a very long time.  Attentively LISTENS to what I have to say and sees me in person!
> 
> He recommended some slow release magnesium for my PVC aka pre-ventricular contractions aka irregular heartbeat. It's not dangerous but can be very unsettling. He also referred me to their spine center in response to my complaint of back pain brought on by picking up and carrying around my twenty pound grandson. Doc said they'll do some PT and figure out how else to help me.
> 
> He ordered the standard complement of blood work.  I went directly from his office to a lab in the same building.  Within four hours all of the results hit my email inbox!  Gotta give them their props on speed and communication.
> 
> It was reassuring to see that all of my test results are good. HGBA1C at 5.4. Yay! Given the rampant diabetes in my extended family, I look closely at this number.
> 
> While it's true that our time can expire at any moment, with advanced age the possibility increases of a sudden death or severe disability from a heart attack or stroke. Getting a yearly physical helps allay my fears that my number is coming up.


Star that's fabulous news, bound to put your mind at rest, and all the answers so quickly too..... can you, before I come out there add me to your Medical Insurance.. I'd like to make a visit to that Doctor..


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Aren't you sweet, I would take your hair and give you my knees. They are find but chubby!! LOL


I will take chubby knees over this pain any day... bless your heart


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> I am just happy you have realized and accepted that it has to be done.  When there are so many problems after a procedure we are all just ready to give up.  That is not the answer.  Most all of us will come around it they will just give us time to adjust and accept we have to do it. I will be praying for you.  I know you will be fine but I know you are afraid.  We all feel the same way when we have to have something done.  It is normal!!


I really really don’t want the procedure, but because my heart stopped a couple times and has paused a few short times I can not drive and I can not really go anywhere alone.  .  It’s so annoying when parts of your body won’t let you die, but won’t let you fully live either.

So, yes, I have been forced to accept that it has to be done.  Yes, I am afraid I’ll get another infection.  It’s so frustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I am careful about the grapes!! I cant give mine chewy sticks because all 3 will fight over them.  My little boy will just take them outside and bury them. I still buy them but they are used as something to distract them when I am doing there nails or trimming hair from their foot pads. (also trimming their bottoms, so no dingleberries)  LOL
> 
> The peanut butter is saved for the holidays, I make a little tray of treats, with carrots, green beans,  chunks of sweet potatoes, little chunks of cheese, chicken I have poached. We do spoil them rotten, don't we?


Yes my dog is very spoiled.  She likes sweet potato too.  I got some last week and will cook it soon.

Do your dogs like ice cream ?  Mine loves vanilla frostys from Wendy's.  I haven't gotten her any of that I a really long time.

Suzy is older and I think about losing her a lot and my bird.  They are my companions and after they go I'm not getting any more pets.  Just can't stand the losses.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> OH I understand that you would be frantic about losing your hair ( thank you very much for the complements)>.. ..but I am shocked at the price of purple shampoo there.. here it's easy to pick up a bottle for around £2... I think if I sent you a bottle it might not even cost as much as £17 in postage..


Wow, all the upper end hair products here are crazy!! The gloss treatment I bought for gray hair was $15.00 a tube, enough for 3 treatments three weeks apart.  Today when I was looking there were so many various products that were 30 to 40 a bottle.  There were things that were even kept in a locked cabinet.  I am not looking to be a movie star, I just want my hair to stop falling out and help me with the transition to gray. I have even given up blow drying to once or twice a week just to keep the stress off my hair.

What do you pay there for a cut/trim and color/highlight in a salon.?  Just the basic would be 200 to 250 without tip.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Wow, all the upper end hair products here are crazy!! The gloss treatment I bought for gray hair was $15.00 a tube, enough for 3 treatments three weeks apart.  Today when I was looking there were so many various products that were 30 to 40 a bottle.  There were things that were even kept in a locked cabinet.  I am not looking to be a movie star, I just want my hair to stop falling out and help me with the transition to gray. I have even given up blow drying to once or twice a week just to keep the stress off my hair.
> 
> What do you pay there for a cut/trim and color/highlight in a salon.?  Just the basic would be 200 to 250 without tip.


well if I chose to have my hair done at a high end salon it would cost me the same in pounds .. but I don't...

I go to the Hairdressing College where they have a fully working salon, and the 3rd year students are closely supervised by Hairdresser tutors.

It takes longer to have my hair hi-lighted and cut there, because every step has to be supervised and discussed, so I can easily be in the chair for between 4 or 5 hours.. but the entire cost of a 1/2 head  of hi-lights and a cut  & blow dry is £40...


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Yes my dog is very spoiled.  She likes sweet potato too.  I got some last week and will cook it soon.
> 
> Do your dogs like ice cream ?  Mine loves vanilla frostys from Wendy's.  I haven't gotten her any of that I a really long time.
> 
> Suzy is older and I think about losing her a lot and my bird.  They are my companions and after they go I'm not getting any more pets.  Just can't stand the losses.



Yes, my babies love ice cream!  Many people will freak out but they are allowed to lick the bowl clean, it is going straight to the dishwasher.

What I have realized is that we can't control when God calls our loved one home.  We have to accept it the best way we can.  My husband passed 12 years ago.  Our sweetest dog ever 5 years ago.  But, here I am with 3 dogs. Only one did I pick and bring home after my husband died. That was on the recommendation of my doctor.  The second a family friend found for me after the sweetest dog passed.  The third is the dog of that friend who died of a sudden cardiac arrest.

My point is many things are out of our control.  When we lose a loved one, human or pet, it is up to him if we shall have another.  I know I will never have a man in my life but I will never close my heart to an animal that needs my home, my love.  I wish the same for you!


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> well if I chose to have my hair done at a high end salon it would cost me the same in pounds .. but I don't...
> 
> I go to the Hairdressing College where they have a fully working salon, and the 3rd year students are closely supervised by Hairdresser tutors.
> 
> It takes longer to have my hair hi-lighted and cut there, because every step has to be supervised and discussed, so I can easily be in the chair for between 4 or 5 hours.. but the entire cost of a 1/2 head  of hi-lights and a cut  & blow dry is £40...


I have one nearby as well, I could go to them.  That is a great deal!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Yes, my babies love ice cream!  Many people will freak out but they are allowed to lick the bowl clean, it is going straight to the dishwasher.
> 
> What I have realized is that we can't control when God calls our loved one home.  We have to accept it the best way we can.  My husband passed 12 years ago.  Our sweetest dog ever 5 years ago.  But, here I am with 3 dogs. Only one did I pick and bring home after my husband died. That was on the recommendation of my doctor.  The second a family friend found for me after the sweetest dog passed.  The third is the dog of that friend who died of a sudden cardiac arrest.
> 
> My point is many things are out of our control.  When we lose a loved one, human or pet, it is up to him if we shall have another.  I know I will never have a man in my life but I will never close my heart to an animal that needs my home, my love.  I wish the same for you!


I'm just thinking of how long a dog lives and after Suzy is gone I probably won't be around much longer to take care of pets.  Another pet would need someone younger than me.  At least that's what my best sense tells me and I believe my best sense is God inspired.  

I love my pets so much.  I've had so many over the years.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have one nearby as well, I could go to them.  That is a great deal!!


I only go to them when I'm having my highlights in, because otherwise it's too expensive in the high street Salon... and I could go to them for a trim on it's own..it only costs £5.. for a trim with long layers.. but you have to book in advance and be there at a specific early morning time, and then because they're supervised a simple wash, trim and blow dry can take 2 hours..  .. so I prefer to just drop into a salon in town which does  a wash ,  trim with long layers and a Blow dry for £20... ..it's a basic salon, I;ve posted pics of it before.. but as you've seen , they do my hair just as well as a Salon which charges £75 for the same thing..

This is the Cheap High street Salon ( not the college) .. this pic was a few weeks ago... wash, cut & blow dry... £20


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Star that's fabulous news, bound to put your mind at rest, and all the answers so quickly too..... can you, before I come out there add me to your Medical Insurance.. I'd like to make a visit to that Doctor..


I think you'd like him, HD, and he, you.  His last name is Yamaguchi, but hubby and I refer to him as The Gooch.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I only go to them when I'm having my highlights in, because otherwise it's too expensive in the high street Salon... and I could go to them for a trim on it's own..it only costs £5.. for a trim with long layers.. but you have to book in advance and be there at a specific early morning time, and then because they're supervised a simple wash, trim and blow dry can take 2 hours..  .. so I prefer to just drop into a salon in town which does  a wash ,  trim with long layers and a Blow dry for £20... ..it's a basic salon, I;ve posted pics of it before.. but as you've seen , they do my hair just as well as a Salon which charges £75 for the same thing..
> 
> This is the Cheap High street Salon ( not the college) .. this pic was a few weeks ago... wash, cut & blow dry... £20


Looks gorgeous


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well if I chose to have my hair done at a high end salon it would cost me the same in pounds .. but I don't...
> 
> I go to the Hairdressing College where they have a fully working salon, and the 3rd year students are closely supervised by Hairdresser tutors.
> 
> It takes longer to have my hair hi-lighted and cut there, because every step has to be supervised and discussed, so I can easily be in the chair for between 4 or 5 hours.. but the entire cost of a 1/2 head  of hi-lights and a cut  & blow dry is £40...


While you're visiting my doctor, I'll be going to your hairdressing college.  That's an amazing price - and they do such a great job on your hair.  It always looks fabulous in the photos.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> While you're visiting my doctor, I'll be going to your hairdressing college.  That's an amazing price - and they do such a great job on your hair.  It always looks fabulous in the photos.


Thanks Star.. yes they do a fantastic job... even the trainees are always impressed at what the last trainee did..  last time when I was getting my hi-lights done.. 2 other trainees ( there's anything up to a dozen working at the same time ).. came up to me and said they'd driven into the car park just as I'd got out of my car and was admiring my hair colour as I walked away from them , even before it was done again.. ..my DD still pays huge prices to have hair done at High End salons.. I think she's crazy.. but hey, ..


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Looks gorgeous


Thanks mi chica... you wouldn't believe my hair is really fine would you ?.. but it is ...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Thanks mi chica... you wouldn't believe my hair is really fine would you ?.. but it is ...


Mine used to be thick but now it's become fine.  I lose a lot, do you?


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> I'm just thinking of how long a dog lives and after Suzy is gone I probably won't be around much longer to take care of pets.  Another pet would need someone younger than me.  At least that's what my best sense tells me and I believe my best sense is God inspired.
> 
> I love my pets so much.  I've had so many over the years.


I get that, but we are all getting older, so are many pets.  What could be more special from giving an animal a home after they have lost their family.  I am at the point I realize I should should not get a puppy but there are so many pets that owners have passed or been placed into care. Do they not deserve a home and love in their golden years.  Yes they do, they may only have a few years left but deserve to be happy and loved.  Those will be the ones I seek out.


----------



## Sassycakes

I Had a wonderful day today. My daughter and granddaughter and son-in-law came over to spend time with me and my hubby. They brought us our favorite dinner and desserts. My daughter even brought pictures she had from the past. These are my 2 grandsons young and now. In the first one, the tallest was the oldest boy in the other one the tallest boy is the youngest.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Star.. yes they do a fantastic job... even the trainees are always impressed at what the last trainee did..  last time when I was getting my hi-lights done.. 2 other trainees ( there's anything up to a dozen working at the same time ).. came up to me and said they'd driven into the car park just as I'd got out of my car and was admiring my hair colour as I walked away from them , even before it was done again.. ..my DD still pays huge prices to have hair done at High End salons.. I think she's crazy.. but hey, ..


Okay I will admit the most embarrassing thing.  My DIL completed cosmetogy school 6 months ago. She is now working in her field.  I thnk she is afraid to take on my hair.  I am her MIL I think she feels if I don't like it I will be mad.  Truth is I have never been mad with  hair sylist. They have always done the best they could with what I have asked for.  After all, it is just hair it will grow back or I can change the color.  I think she is more afraid because my hair is falling out and thinning.  What do you think? I am  thinking I should go to someone else so she does not have the pressure with her MIL?


----------



## Ruthanne

I hear you @Blessed .  I would do the same if I thought I could.   But I have a terminal illness and it is very difficult taking care of myself with no help let alone taking care of pets.  I'm doing the best I can right now but not knowing how long I have and most likely not very long is why I can't do it any more.  I would have no one to give the pet to.  In my eyes this is only fair to a pet.  I worry so much about my present pets and will be looking for someone to care for them.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> Wow, all the upper end hair products here are crazy!! The gloss treatment I bought for gray hair was $15.00 a tube, enough for 3 treatments three weeks apart.  Today when I was looking there were so many various products that were 30 to 40 a bottle.  There were things that were even kept in a locked cabinet.  I am not looking to be a movie star, I just want my hair to stop falling out and help me with the transition to gray. I have even given up blow drying to once or twice a week just to keep the stress off my hair.
> 
> What do you pay there for a cut/trim and color/highlight in a salon.?  Just the basic would be 200 to 250 without tip.


200 to 250 dollars?


----------



## HoneyNut

Blessed said:


> I am not familiar with the kind of property you have purchased. Is any of the maintenance or repairs included in your new home?


I think there is an option to get a maintenance package, but the realtor thinks just hiring handyman services one-off would be good enough.  The inspection is tomorrow so I will get to look at the apartment again along with the inspector person and realtor, I will try to stay alert to any maintenance concerns that come up.

It is a condo in a gated "active 55+" community, so the only maintenance I'd need to take care of would be if it was something inside the apartment.  But there is a hefty HOA fee every month, so in a way I'll be paying for building maintenance all the time.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> I hear you @Blessed .  I would do the same if I thought I could.   But I have a terminal illness and it is very difficult taking care of myself with no help let alone taking care of pets.  I'm doing the best I can right now but not knowing how long I have and most likely not very long is why I can't do it any more.  I would have no one to give the pet to.  In my eyes this is only fair to a pet.  I worry so much about my present pets and will be looking for someone to care for them.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that.  I will pray that is a slow moving illness and you will be with us for many years.  You might look into being a foster pet parent.  You would not have to worry about the pet if anything happens and the foster orginization would cover the cost for food and medical care.  The only thing you would have to provide it the love, I think you have plenty of that!!


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> 200 to 250 dollars?


Yes, I could never do that on a regular basis, I did have it done when my son got married 4 years ago.  That will be the last time.  Other than that I have always colored my hair at home, $7 to 10 box.  When covid came I just cut it myself.  HAHA!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Okay I will admit the most embarrassing thing.  My DIL completed cosmetogy school 6 months ago. She is now working in her field.  I thnk she is afraid to take on my hair.  I am her MIL I think she feels if I don't like it I will be mad.  Truth is I have never been mad with  hair sylist. They have always done the best they could with what I have asked for.  After all, it is just hair it will grow back or I can change the color.  I think she is more afraid because my hair is falling out and thinning.  What do you think? I am  thinking I should go to someone else so she does not have the pressure with her MIL?


yes if I were in your shoes, I;d be disappointed that my  qualified family member won't do my hair.. ( my  step sister incidentally is a hairdresser , and has never done my hair, my stepbrother is a motor mechanic and never fixed my car)  but yes take the pressure off her and have it seen by someone outside the family , is a good idea..


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> I think there is an option to get a maintenance package, but the realtor thinks just hiring handyman services one-off would be good enough.  The inspection is tomorrow so I will get to look at the apartment again along with the inspector person and realtor, I will try to stay alert to any maintenance concerns that come up.
> 
> It is a condo in a gated "active 55+" community, so the only maintenance I'd need to take care of would be if it was something inside the apartment.  But there is a hefty HOA fee every month, so in a way I'll be paying for building maintenance all the time.


Well that makes sense but I had hoped they might take care or the heating and air,  also the plumbing if it is a high rise where other aparments behaviors might affect the whole building. Since you do have HOA a lot of those issues should be covered more since it is hefty.  Do they give you written list of what will be covered? I am not trying to be nosy, I just want to learn what I should ask about if I ever need to move into that type of community.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> Yes, I could never do that on a regular basis, I did have it done when my son got married 4 years ago.  That will be the last time.  Other than that I have always colored my hair at home, $7 to 10 box.  When covid came I just cut it myself.  HAHA!


I have never paid more than 20 for my hair to be done, and that price was decades ago when I was younger.  Now days it’s 17 dollars so 20 with tip.  I go to least expensive place possible.  I am shocked.  . Plus I’ve never had a manicure or pedicure.  

Shocked, just shocked.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> yes if I were in your shoes, I;d be disappointed that my  qualified family member won't do my hair.. ( my  step sister incidentally is a hairdresser , and has never done my hair, my stepbrother is a motor mechanic and never fixed my car)  but yes take the pressure off her and have it seen by someone outside the family , is a good idea..


Thanks, I am not worried about it at all.  I think she is scared, I get that.  I am more than willing to pay her normal fees, it is not about free service. I would rather pay to help the family than a stranger. Does that make sense?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Thanks, I am not worried about it at all.  I think she is scared, I get that.  I am more than willing to pay her normal fees, it is not about free service. I would rather pay to help the family than a stranger. Does that make sense?


oh yes it makes sense. I wasn't inferring you were looking for a free haircut... as I wouldn't be...


----------



## Aneeda72

I’m off to bed, it’s early but I am tired.  Waited for election results, results for Arizona governor came in, but nothing on the house.  Ugh.  When I was younger it was all done in one night.  You woke up the next morning and knew it all.  This is crazy.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I’m off to bed, it’s early but I am tired.  Waited for election results, results for Arizona governor came in, but nothing on the house.  Ugh.  *When I was younger it was all done in one night.  You woke up the next morning and knew it all.  This is crazy.*



Ours are still done that way.. g'night..


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never paid more than 20 for my hair to be done, and that price was decades ago when I was younger.  Now days it’s 17 dollars so 20 with tip.  I go to least expensive place possible.  I am shocked.  . Plus I’ve never had a manicure or pedicure.
> 
> Shocked, just shocked.


I know it can be shocking.  My DIL just completed school and it is quite expensive. Also, if they are talented they have the right to charge a higher price.  This is what they do for a living.

I also go to the least expensive place, which is my bathroom with a box of color and a good pair of scissors LOL.  The cuts started with covid, the colors I have always done at home.  Mind you the color was just when I started to go gray so I covered with a light brown, my natural color.  Now I am ready to be gray/silver and not worry about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that.  I will pray that is a slow moving illness and you will be with us for many years.  You might look into being a foster pet parent.  You would not have to worry about the pet if anything happens and the foster orginization would cover the cost for food and medical care.  The only thing you would have to provide it the love, I think you have plenty of that!!


Thank you for your ideas.  I no longer have the mental or physical energy for that anymore.  Peace and love to you .


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for your ideas.  I no longer have the mental or physical energy for that anymore.  Peace and love to you .


I am sorry to hear that but know you are loved and appreciated by all who know you in the real world and here in our digital world.  I am heartbroken that you are suffering so.

 If I was nearby I would come and spend time with you.  We would have fun looking at your pictures, cooking together, taking a little walk, shopping trip, out for ice cream and your favorite foods. Watching your favorite movies, dancing around the living room, just a couple of girls being crazy.  I would take you somewhere that had little puppies, and make you lie down and be covered with puppy breath and kisses.  At least, that is what I hope for if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I am sorry to hear that but know you are loved and appreciated by all who know you in the real world and here in our digital world.  I am heartbroken that you are suffering so.
> 
> If I was nearby I would come and spend time with you.  We would have fun looking at your pictures, cooking together, taking a little walk, shopping trip, out for ice cream and your favorite foods. Watching your favorite movies, dancing around the living room, just a couple of girls being crazy.  I would take you somewhere that had little puppies, and make you lie down and be covered with puppy breath and kisses.  At least, that is what I hope for if I was in your shoes.



Awewww... thanks so much.  You are very sweet and make a good friend


----------



## Blessed

I am here if you need me and hope your are there when I need you!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I am here if you need me and hope your are there when I need you!!!!


I'm here for you sweet lady,


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> let the cat in, let the cat out. Repeat ad nauseam


But this is the peak experience of ultimate retirement joy, Cinnamon!  
Don't you just love it?


----------



## HoneyNut

Blessed said:


> Well that makes sense but I had hoped they might take care of the heating and air, also the plumbing if it is a high rise where other apartments behaviors might affect the whole building. Since you do have HOA a lot of those issues should be covered more since it is hefty. Do they give you written list of what will be covered?



I'm glad you are asking all these questions because I didn't even think of them.  In the paperwork I did today there was a request for the condo HOA info.  They have (I think) 10 days to get that to me, then I have (I think) two weeks to read it all and decide if I want to back out of the purchase if I don't like something.  

But I never even thought about the plumbing pipes (tho I did run each faucet and flush the toilet).  I'm pretty sure I'm responsible for the furnace.  And I'm sure I'm responsible for the electric bill because I remember the realtor saying the only utility bills I would have were electric and phone (HOA provides water, sewer, trash, cable tv, and high speed internet).  

I don't know where the air conditioning comes from, I think it is on the roof of the building, I don't know whether the equipment is separate for each apartment, it was warm the day I looked at the apartment and I turned the thermostat down to check how noisy it might be and the furnace fan was very quiet but the air coming out of the vent was super cold (nice).  I'm guessing the building provides the hot water, there is so much I don't know!  Oh deary me.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Shopping at Costco (it’s next to the hospital) for a package of cheese, nut/fruit snacks, and some sweet bread. People were crazed. I did not think I’d get out alive. .



Very sorry you have to go through getting another pacemaker.
We'll be thinking of you, on Thursday.

But gosh, more importantly  ....
What a great accomplishment that was, to rise to the challenges of a busy grocery store, and to win possession of sweet snacks, and to make a clean get-away!


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> I'm glad you are asking all these questions because I didn't even think of them.  In the paperwork I did today there was a request for the condo HOA info.  They have (I think) 10 days to get that to me, then I have (I think) two weeks to read it all and decide if I want to back out of the purchase if I don't like something.
> 
> But I never even thought about the plumbing pipes (tho I did run each faucet and flush the toilet).  I'm pretty sure I'm responsible for the furnace.  And I'm sure I'm responsible for the electric bill because I remember the realtor saying the only utility bills I would have were electric and phone (HOA provides water, sewer, trash, cable tv, and high speed internet).
> 
> I don't know where the air conditioning comes from, I think it is on the roof of the building, I don't know whether the equipment is separate for each apartment, it was warm the day I looked at the apartment and I turned the thermostat down to check how noisy it might be and the furnace fan was very quiet but the air coming out of the vent was super cold (nice).  I'm guessing the building provides the hot water, there is so much I don't know!  Oh deary me.


Gosh, I am sorry, but I have found those things, AC/heating, plumbing, to be such an expense in a single family home,  If the other people in your building in your home are not doing proper maintenance that is going to affect your equipment.  
example, if they are pouring grease down the kitchen sink that will effect everyone,  if they are not  changing the filters on the heating and AC units, that will affect eveyone,  if they are  are putting things in the garbage disposal that do not belong there, that will affect everyone.


----------



## Blessed

@HoneyNut If they can't answer those questions and put in legal writing that they can be reviewed by an real estate attorney you are in the wrong place.  If they show any reluctance, you are out of their, if they say they okay. then take it to an reliable real estate attorney. Do not trust anyone.  It is hard to accept at our age that anyone would lie to us.  Well, that is a lie, they look for us, the vulnerable, the widow or widower, they think they have us locked up.

They are going to take us for everything they can.  Kind of funny they would be furious if some one did it to their parents or grand parent.  So, I am over it.  I don't trust any of them, if I could get their parents or grandparents phone number or address I would let them know what their children or grandchildren were up to.  Were they be proud, I don't think so!!


----------



## Teacher Terry

Honey nut, I have owned 3 condos. Only in one did I have my own furnace and AC unit. The others there’s a central boiler and my fees cover my usage. What’s in your unit you are responsible for and the association everything else.

You can buy condo loss insurance so if they need to have a special assessment for repairs your insurance will pay. The insurance is cheap. If you have a central boiler you have your own blower so it won’t affect you if someone else doesn’t change their filter. If for instance someone puts grease down the drain and the plumber identified it then the person that did it would pay the bill.

If a problem is caused for instance by a leak in the common area and affects your unit the HOA would cover your damage. Basically you are sharing the maintenance with everyone in the building.

I bought a condo both times I was single and really loved it. My current condo I pay 372/month but it covers heat, AC, water, garbage, groundskeeping and maintenance. I feel safe and have made friends in my building. I would definitely read everything prior to closing which is what I did.

Make sure they have adequate money in reserves so if they have a major expense they have the money to cover it. Many states require reserve studies to identify potential issues and a minimum amount of money in reserves.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut  Read the minutes from the condo meetings carefully.  If there’re any issues happening between tenants or faults within the building, they should be disclosed.  I’m not trying to panic you; there’re always some discussions going on in every building.  

Do you know how long the former owner was in your unit.  There’re are so many decisions.  I wish you well.


----------



## Jules

I forgot to mention the most important thing today - my second great grandchild arrived.  She doesn’t have a name yet.  Her mom went to the hospital about 10 pm, had the baby at 2 am and went home in the morning.  I prefer the old-fashioned way of a couple of days of rest.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing today - my second great grandchild arrived.  She doesn’t have a name yet.  Her mom went to the hospital about 10 pm, had the baby at 2 am and went home in the morning.  I prefer the old-fashioned way of a couple of days of rest.


Congratulations


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing today - my second great grandchild arrived.  She doesn’t have a name yet.  Her mom went to the hospital about 10 pm, had the baby at 2 am and went home in the morning.  I prefer the old-fashioned way of a couple of days of rest.


I know it is a shock how quickly they send them home. I had a c-section and they sent me home after one day, That was in the late 80s.  Now it seems it you hve a normal birth you are out of there in 3 hours.  RIDICULOUS!! This must have been the decision of men, they have never been through it! They would need to be in the hospital for a month!!


----------



## jet

been for blood test,blood pressure,,copd tests,now haveing a coffee


----------



## hollydolly

Pouring of rain... great excuse to stay at home...

Cooked myself a breakfast this morning.. I rarely ever eat breakfast, but I made some caramelized onion sausage, and some scrambled egg.. 

Taken delivery of a parcel from the Postman which contains a new hand splint for my left hand which is causing me pain .. so hopefully a week of wearing that will ease the pain..

Waiting for another parcel sometime today from Amazon...otherwise I have no plans for today..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Pouring of rain... great excuse to stay at home...
> 
> Cooked myself a breakfast this morning.. I rarely ever eat breakfast, but I made some caramelized onion sausage, and some scrambled egg..
> 
> Taken delivery of a parcel from the Postman which contains a new hand splint for my left hand which is causing me pain .. so hopefully a week of wearing that will ease the pain..
> 
> Waiting for another parcel sometime today from Amazon...otherwise I have no plans for today..


So you have carpal tunnel in that hand?


----------



## Paco Dennis

I have an EMG test for my pinched nerve...

_Electromyography (EMG) is *a diagnostic procedure to assess the health of muscles and the nerve cells that control them* (motor neurons). EMG results can reveal nerve dysfunction, muscle dysfunction or problems with nerve-to-muscle signal transmission. _ It is at 9:30 this morning. It snowed a little last night but it is 33F out so we should be fine.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> So you have carpal tunnel in that hand?


yes...  altho' it's easier to deal with than the OA in my right hand


----------



## Blessed

Paco Dennis said:


> I have an EMG test for my pinched nerve...
> 
> _Electromyography (EMG) is *a diagnostic procedure to assess the health of muscles and the nerve cells that control them* (motor neurons). EMG results can reveal nerve dysfunction, muscle dysfunction or problems with nerve-to-muscle signal transmission. _ It is at 9:30 this morning. It snowed a little last night but it is 33F out so we should be fine.


I have had one, not bad but for some it can be uncomfortable.  I took a xanax before and slept thru the whole thing, I don;t like needles.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> I know it can be shocking.  My DIL just completed school and it is quite expensive. Also, if they are talented they have the right to charge a higher price.  This is what they do for a living.
> 
> I also go to the least expensive place, which is my bathroom with a box of color and a good pair of scissors LOL.  The cuts started with covid, the colors I have always done at home.  Mind you the color was just when I started to go gray so I covered with a light brown, my natural color.  Now I am ready to be gray/silver and not worry about it.


My mother was a hairdresser for at least 40 years.  She trained for it when I was 7, I was her Guinea pig .  My hair just kept getting shorter and shorter as she learned every new style.  She did my hair from the time I was 7, the only exceptions were when I wasn’t living where she was.

After her divorce, when I was 15, she supported my brother and myself.  She worked for a salon in a department store, had regular repeat customers.  While those last couple of years, without dads income were a struggle, she managed.

Since I now go to a very inexpensive salon, which only does hair cuts, I was simply shocked at the price places charge, having no experience except with the price of a simple haircut.  I was not making a comment on what anyone earns or is entitled to charge.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Yesterday…….you’ll never guess what I came across and sorted through .
> Instruction manuals for everything…..many past ones.
> I should be doing that with vacuum attachments, next on the list.
> Will call the medical clinic, for a request for a doctor since mine has retired.
> Keeping my sNOw shovel from getting bored…..have had everyday light fluffy flurries since the Colorado low last Thursday.
> Yes, sNOw EVERYDAY since then…….it’s going to be a l…..o…..n……g winter.


You can sell those on eBay! I sold every manual I ever had. Then when my father died he had a box full. Sold those too. It seems people are looking for certain manuals because they buy something used and the manual is not online or they want one that is paper.


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> My crockpot is making beef stroganoff. I had marshmallows in my coffee.


Marshmallows in your coffee? I never heard of doing that. Must be it is good or you wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping today.  Prices going up all the time, and very few good deals today.  Bought a goose which I've put into the freezer.
Cooking goulash for dinner.


----------



## Liberty

We went grocery shopping yesterday...got our free turkey - picked out a 15 pounder.  Only have a couple extended family coming for Thanksgiving...lot of other folks doing the same thing to avoid the weekend shopping rush.

Today?  Watering indoor plants and relaxing.  Too early to make that lemon cheesecake and peanut butter pie for turkey day...lol.  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> I forgot to mention the most important thing today - my second great grandchild arrived.  She doesn’t have a name yet.  Her mom went to the hospital about 10 pm, had the baby at 2 am and went home in the morning.  I prefer the old-fashioned way of a couple of days of rest.


A new bundle of JOY. Congratulations.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> You can sell those on eBay! I sold every manual I ever had. Then when my father died he had a box full. Sold those too. It seems people are looking for certain manuals because they buy something used and the manual is not online or they want one that is paper.


I never thought of that. Great idea……the manuals for things staying with the house, will stay.


----------



## Sliverfox

After I get  bed  made,must  tackle mending  jeans.
Than  do some   dusting ,, try  to get house  ready  for Thanksgiving.
Leftovers  for lunch.

Its in the 30s here & cloudy,  windy.


----------



## MickaC

Those of you posting about thin, thining, and loss of hair…..may not appreciate this…..not trying to make anyone feel bad.
My hair is very, very thick…..I keep my style short, cut every 8 or 9 weeks, THINNED in certain areas, every cut.
Have had long hair, many times through my life.
When very young…..had very thin head of hair…….the doctor suggested to keep cutting my hair short, a pixie cut……in time, my hair really thickened…..to what it still is now.
Hair loss…..just normal.


----------



## Pepper

SSDD
Not that it's a bad thing. So good I guess I'll do it again!


----------



## Trila

We were expecting another 1-2 inches of snow last night, but it missed us. The good thing about snow here is that it's usually gone within one day. So even if we get it, we don't keep it.

We were supposed to meet another couple for breakfast, but we cancelled because of the snow. ❄. So, coffee and breakfast will be at home.

I'm planning on finally making the hotdog soup for dinner. I also want to make a box mix cake. It's been on the shelf long enough. (years!) LOL

Other than that, who knows what the day will bring!


----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> Marshmallows in your coffee? I never heard of doing that. Must be it is good or you wouldn't be doing it.


Absolutely!!!  Around Easter, we use peeps!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

jet said:


> been for blood test,blood pressure,,copd tests,now haveing a coffee


Great profile pic, @jet !


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been to the optometrist; eyes are in good shape, just a slight adjustment in prescription.  

now that I’m done, not sure if I should be singing “I Can See Clearly Now” or “Blinded By the Light”.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Those of you posting about thin, thining, and loss of hair…..may not appreciate this…..not trying to make anyone feel bad.
> My hair is very, very thick…..I keep my style short, cut every 8 or 9 weeks, THINNED in certain areas, every cut.
> Have had long hair, many times through my life.
> When very young…..had very thin head of hair…….the doctor suggested to keep cutting my hair short, a pixie cut……in time, my hair really thickened…..to what it still is now.
> Hair loss…..just normal.


Maybe that’s why my hair is so thick and grows back so fast.  I’ve always kept it short and never used any products on it, and not even blow dried it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went for morning walk, 9 degrees with wind chill factored in.  New coat from Costco, with sweater, keeps me toasty.

The election results were all about the Arizona governorship , while I wanted information on the House of Representatives election results.  The blue team is still 204 and the red team is 215.  I watched and watched but CNN never said where the additional results came from.  The counting continues.  . Recounts will start soon.  

Gone are the days when news outlets are impartial about election results, which is a shame.  Seems everyone has an axe to grind these days.

Got an interesting call from my oldest half sister, which delayed my walk.  She was extremely upset about the fact that a younger half sister had posted a picture of our dad on her Facebook account, honoring him for being a vet.  Cause our dad deserved no honor and where did she get that picture?

She wanted to put my phone number on the younger half sisters facebook page.  . NOOOOOOOO.  Do not do that.  Please do not do that.  She wants me to tell the younger sister that I am on her side.  Yes, I am.  But noooooo, don’t do that.

Older sister is 83.  The younger sister is in her 50’s.  Dad has been dead for decades.  Why does all this crap matter?


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've spent all afternoon trying to return an item to Amazon. My printer is not printing barcodes properly so I was unable to print a return label. I contacted Amazon.. after jumping through several hoops. ..they told me to send it to someone else with a printer. I told them I couldn't do that.. so they suggested instead that I use a courier company the name of which they sent me..and they would reimburse the postage

having never used a courier  I believed that it would  be simple to return..

Filled in the necessary details.. my address, weight and dimensions of the object.. then they asked for the Amazon return address.. well that's a devil to be found.. absolutely ridiculously hard.. but I found it eventually, but then there was no phone number for them which the courier company insisted they have.. again.. I searched and searched and finally entered a generic Amazon phone number.. ..then had to pay £8.95.. for collection tomorrow..
Phew thinks me.. that's all done..  see what thought did ?... they sent me an email telling me how to wrap the return item.. and to PRINT off the Barcode and label... ...which I can't do.. which was the reason for me contacting Amazon in the first place.. so now I've paid £25 for the item.. and £8.95 for the collection tomorrow... and I cannot print out the Address and Barcode..


----------



## katlupe

Trila said:


> Absolutely!!!  Around Easter, we use peeps!
> View attachment 250263


Wow! I would have never thought of that. Now I see there are flavored marshmallows too but I always liked the regular ones roasting over a camp fire.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Well I've spent all afternoon trying to return an item to Amazon. My printer is not printing barcodes properly so I was unable to print a return label. I contacted Amazon.. after jumping through several hoops. ..they told me to send it to someone else with a printer. I told them I couldn't do that.. so they suggested instead that I use a courier company the name of which they sent me..and they would reimburse the postage
> 
> having never used a courier  I believed that it would  be simple to return..
> 
> Filled in the necessary details.. my address, weight and dimensions of the object.. then they asked for the Amazon return address.. well that's a devil to be found.. absolutely ridiculously hard.. but I found it eventually, but then there was no phone number for them which the courier company insisted they have.. again.. I searched and searched and finally entered a generic Amazon phone number.. ..then had to pay £8.95.. for collection tomorrow..
> Phew thinks me.. that's all done..  see what thought did ?... they sent me an email telling me how to wrap the return item.. and to PRINT off the Barcode and label... ...which I can't do.. which was the reason for me contacting Amazon in the first place.. so now I've paid £25 for the item.. and £8.95 for the collection tomorrow... and I cannot print out the Address and Barcode..


When my printer wasn't working Amazon sent me the return label in the mail and charged me $1.00 for it.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> When my printer wasn't working Amazon sent me the return label in the mail and charged me $1.00 for it.


they clearly don't do it here Kat, otherwise they would surely have suggested it.. and I spoke to 2 different customer advisors


----------



## NorthernLight

I still feel a bit weak, even though my cold was "bad" for just a day or two last week. So I'm having another lazy day. Maybe a bit of housework.

I got an offer from the bank for a line of credit. Not sure why I'd want it or how I'd use it. For buying a car or something? Guess I'll have to read up.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Those of you posting about thin, thining, and loss of hair…..may not appreciate this…..not trying to make anyone feel bad.
> My hair is very, very thick…..I keep my style short, cut every 8 or 9 weeks, THINNED in certain areas, every cut.
> Have had long hair, many times through my life.
> When very young…..had very thin head of hair…….the doctor suggested to keep cutting my hair short, a pixie cut……in time, my hair really thickened…..to what it still is now.
> Hair loss…..just normal.


My hair is very thick also. Always been that way and I only had it short once (the worst year of my life!). I have colored it since I was 13 and still do. My hairdresser recently told me that my hair is thicker than most of her younger clients. She thins it out a bit every now and then. I have been pretty lucky as far as that goes because hair loss is normally a hormonal issue. I lost my beautiful skin when I turned fifty so thankful for my hair. My grandmother and my mother both had very thick hair. My grandmother had barely any gray, coal black till she died.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> My hair is very thick also. Always been that way and I only had it short once (the worst year of my life!). I have colored it since I was 13 and still do. My hairdresser recently told me that my hair is thicker than most of her younger clients. She thins it out a bit every now and then. I have been pretty lucky as far as that goes because hair loss is normally a hormonal issue. I lost my beautiful skin when I turned fifty so thankful for my hair. My grandmother and my mother both had very thick hair. My grandmother had barely any gray, coal black till she died.


My hair is grey.  Every Sunday, when I pick Joey up, he says “remember when your hair was black?”  Nope, I say.  My hair was never black, it was brown.  ‍  Let’s talk about something else he says.  Cause you are wrong.  

Every dang Sunday.


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> My hair is grey.  Every Sunday, when I pick Joey up, he says “remember when your hair was black?”  Nope, I say.  My hair was never black, it was brown.  ‍ Let’s talk about something else he says. Cause you are wrong.
> 
> Every dang Sunday.


It is funny how people remember things differently. My brother doesn't remember anything like I do. Joey sounds like a good kid. I am fortunate to have one of those too.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> I still feel a bit weak, even though my cold was "bad" for just a day or two last week. So I'm having another lazy day. Maybe a bit of housework.
> 
> I got an offer from the bank for a line of credit. Not sure why I'd want it or how I'd use it. For buying a car or something? Guess I'll have to read up.


Do you feel better about the UTI, that is the thing that has me worried.  You might want to go and pee in a cup and just have them check it to be safe.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> My hair is grey.  Every Sunday, when I pick Joey up, he says “remember when your hair was black?”  Nope, I say.  My hair was never black, it was brown.  ‍ Let’s talk about something else he says. Cause you are wrong.
> 
> Every dang Sunday.


haven't you got photos from back in the day ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> haven't you got photos from back in the day ?


Color is a matter of perception.  As you know not everyone “sees” color as the same, and Joey is mentally retarded, very stubborn, and has decided I had black hair.  A photo would make no difference.  Besides, its not important.

It is funny though


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Well I've spent all afternoon trying to return an item to Amazon. My printer is not printing barcodes properly so I was unable to print a return label. I contacted Amazon.. after jumping through several hoops. ..they told me to send it to someone else with a printer. I told them I couldn't do that.. so they suggested instead that I use a courier company the name of which they sent me..and they would reimburse the postage
> 
> having never used a courier  I believed that it would  be simple to return..
> 
> Filled in the necessary details.. my address, weight and dimensions of the object.. then they asked for the Amazon return address.. well that's a devil to be found.. absolutely ridiculously hard.. but I found it eventually, but then there was no phone number for them which the courier company insisted they have.. again.. I searched and searched and finally entered a generic Amazon phone number.. ..then had to pay £8.95.. for collection tomorrow..
> Phew thinks me.. that's all done..  see what thought did ?... they sent me an email telling me how to wrap the return item.. and to PRINT off the Barcode and label... ...which I can't do.. which was the reason for me contacting Amazon in the first place.. so now I've paid £25 for the item.. and £8.95 for the collection tomorrow... and I cannot print out the Address and Barcode..


I guess I have been lucky, I have never had to return anything.  The times I have received the wrong product they told me to donate to charity and credited my account. 

They was a box of cat food.  No cat, gave it to the next door neighbor who has a cat. the wrong toy for the grandson, took it to goodwill.  I know I am lucky, I have never had a problem with amazon!!


----------



## NorthernLight

Blessed said:


> Do you feel better about the UTI, that is the thing that has me worried.  You might want to go and pee in a cup and just have them check it to be safe.


Thank you, @Blessed . I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. The receptionist was kind of bitchy and didn't give me a chance to ask about a urine sample. I'll take one in anyway.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, @Blessed . I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. The receptionist was kind of bitchy and didn't give me a chance to ask about a urine sample. I'll take one in anyway.


I am so happy that you are going to get it checked, if you can see blood in your urine that needs to checked to make sure it is just an infection and nothing more!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home and have been for more than an hour...resting and gathering my wits.

Newbie called early and was too sick to work. Please not Covid! Sir off today. So nothing new, I worked alone again.

Newbie wants to work 40 hours. I want to work 20-26. So the reason for giving her only a few hours and me 30 is...?


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home and have been for more than an hour...resting and gathering my wits.
> 
> Newbie called early and was too sick to work. Please not Covid! Sir off today. So nothing new, I worked alone again.
> 
> Newbie wants to work 40 hours. I want to work 20-26. So the reason for giving her only a few hours and me 30 is...?


To make sure you are there to give me the bread, doughnuts, bagels fresh from the oven,  to make us smile and some days just fall out right there in front of the case in laughter. I don't know if it happens in your store but I make sure it happens in mine!!


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, @Blessed . I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. The receptionist was kind of bitchy and didn't give me a chance to ask about a urine sample. I'll take one in anyway.


Hmm, they usually want a “clean” sample done at the doctors so, I think, no need to take one in.  Just drink a lot, of water , so you make a new one.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, @Blessed . I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. The receptionist was kind of bitchy and didn't give me a chance to ask about a urine sample. I'll take one in anyway.


Just a heads up, they are going to want a fresh clean sample for testing.  they do not want you to bring one, make sure you drink plenty of water before you get to the doctor.  If you have to go before the doctor can see you tell them you need to be checked for an UTI.  They should give you a clean cup to catch a sample.  They should also give you a clean wipe for your lower region so they are getting a clean sample of urine for testing  You may know all of this or you maybe one of the lucky few that have never had an UTI.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Maybe that’s why my hair is so thick and grows back so fast.  I’ve always kept it short and never used any products on it, and not even blow dried it.


Same here…..mine grows at a rapid pace, as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I guess I have been lucky, I have never had to return anything.  The times I have received the wrong product they told me to donate to charity and credited my account.
> 
> They was a box of cat food.  No cat, gave it to the next door neighbor who has a cat. the wrong toy for the grandson, took it to goodwill.  I know I am lucky, I have never had a problem with amazon!!


this is the first time I've had to return anything... anything that costs less or isn't broken..like this Security bar brace.. just gets donated if I simply don't like it..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home and have been for more than an hour...resting and gathering my wits.
> 
> Newbie called early and was too sick to work. Please not Covid! Sir off today. So nothing new, I worked alone again.
> 
> Newbie wants to work 40 hours. I want to work 20-26. So the reason for giving her only a few hours and me 30 is...?


sick already ?..


----------



## ArnoldC

Sitting in my truck in the driveway having a cold beer.  Do that a lot.  It's my sanctuary.

Anyway, the thought occurred to me my truck and I are both reaching the end of our years.  Me at 79, pushing 80, and my truck a 2010 gas burner getting the bums rush from upstart EV's.

Good we should go out together.  Gives me comfort in a strange sort of way.  Never good to go out alone.  Cheers.  _Arnold_


----------



## NorthernLight

Thank you @Blessed  and @Aneeda72 . That's what the receptionist should have told me. 

She was one of those dismissive people who doesn't listen. She asked me for my phone number, and I asked which phone number she wanted (I have two), but she didn't want to hear about it.

Then when I started asking about the urine sample, she said, pointedly, "Thank you, good bye."

I know she was rushed. But it was because she asked for all my personal and insurance info over the phone, which took time. Couldn't I have filled all that in on a form myself, when I got to the office?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, I only had one occasion to return anything to Amazon.  I had ordered a set of Denby plates and bowls.  They were not packed properly - just loose in a box, and arrived smashed to pieces.  Amazon sent me a return label (to print) and I took it to the nearest collection point.   Having dropped the parcel off, I looked into the department store next door, and they had the same Denby set on half price offer!  I bought it there and Amazon refunded the cost.


----------



## Pappy

Left the house about 11:45 am and went to the bank. Fueled up the car, stopped at Mc Ds for lunch and then on to Publix to buy a few BOGO items. Taking it easy the rest of the day.


----------



## StarSong

I've returned several items to Amazon over the years.  No muss, no fuss.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you @Blessed  and @Aneeda72 . That's what the receptionist should have told me.
> 
> She was one of those dismissive people who doesn't listen. She asked me for my phone number, and I asked which phone number she wanted (I have two), but she didn't want to hear about it.
> 
> Then when I started asking about the urine sample, she said, pointedly, "Thank you, good bye."
> 
> That is not a good doctor,the ladies at my office always want to know why I need to see the doctor.  If I am sick with a cold or stomach problems they get me in the same day. They always ask if I just need a checkup, blood check and refills on my meds. They allow extra time in those visits. If I am sick and it is my doctors day off, they fit me in to see another doctor in the practice.  They also so have urgent care in the evening and weekends.  The doctors in the practice take turns covering that service.  They have an in house lab and Xrays,  if I were to fall and break a bone. They can check and then just send me to the hospital around the corner. I love them, they are a great primary family practice. I have been with them for 30 years.
> 
> I know she was rushed. But it was because she asked for all my personal and insurance info over the phone, which took time. Couldn't I have filled all that in on a form myself, when I got to the office?


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, I only had one occasion to return anything to Amazon.  I had ordered a set of Denby plates and bowls.  They were not packed properly - just loose in a box, and arrived smashed to pieces.  Amazon sent me a return label (to print) and I took it to the nearest collection point.   Having dropped the parcel off, I looked into the department store next door, and they had the same Denby set on half price offer!  I bought it there and Amazon refunded the cost.


this is very weird, because I actually made a point of telling them I couldn't print a label off, and he then said, ''you need to mail it to a friend and let them print it off''.. when I told him I couldn't do that , is when he said they'd send me by email the links to the couriers and  they would reimburse my postage ..

How long ago was it you returned the plates ?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've returned several items to Amazon over the years.  No muss, no fuss.


how did you return them..print the return label  ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> sick already ?..


Yeah. I don't doubt it, though. She really wants/needs to work and only lives right across the road from the store. She was working 50-60 hours/week at the job she left. She's trying to save $$ to go to school and has bills to pay so wouldn't lay out just for sh!ts and giggles. A paycheck for 50-60 hours is a heckuva lot more than one for 20 hours.

She left her last job after three years because she was burned out. They couldn't/wouldn't hire more staff. I can relate. I'm so burned out that I'mthisclosetothrowinginthetowel myself. If not for needing the $$ to pay the balance on my oral surgery, I'd be gone with the wind It's sometimes very, very difficult to keep my wits about me and not stomp off into the sunset. But yanno? There's no distinction in being one of the ones who does that.

One more day before a day off.

According to the computer, I'm off Sunday and Monday although management is very well aware that I do not take kindly to two days off in a row. Then working Tuesday through Saturday although management is also very well aware that I just don't have the stamina to work more than four days in a row. After that? Scheduled the following Sunday and Monday, which makes a total of _seven days in a row_. Seven. Count 'em 7 count 'em. WTAF? It's entirely possible that I'll develop a debilitating migraine or a hangnail or something.

Thanksgiving is a week from Thursday. I'm scheduled to work that day.

I'm part-time, I'm unimportant, I'm old and I'm invisible. And tired.


----------



## RadishRose

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah. I don't doubt it, though. She really wants/needs to work and only lives right across the road from the store. She was working 50-60 hours/week at the job she left. She's trying to save $$ to go to school and has bills to pay so wouldn't lay out just for sh!ts and giggles. A paycheck for 50-60 hours is a heckuva lot more than one for 20 hours.
> 
> She left her last job after three years because she was burned out. They couldn't/wouldn't hire more staff. I can relate. I'm so burned out that I'mthisclosetothrowinginthetowel myself. If not for needing the $$ to pay the balance on my oral surgery, I'd be gone with the wind It's sometimes very, very difficult to keep my wits about me and not stomp off into the sunset. But yanno? There's no distinction in being one of the ones who does that.
> 
> One more day before a day off.
> 
> According to the computer, I'm off Sunday and Monday although management is very well aware that I do not take kindly to two days off in a row. Then working Tuesday through Saturday although management is also very well aware that I just don't have the stamina to work more than four days in a row. After that? Scheduled the following Sunday and Monday, which makes a total of _seven days in a row_. Seven. Count 'em 7 count 'em. WTAF? It's entirely possible that I'll develop a debilitating migraine or a hangnail or something.
> 
> Thanksgiving is a week from Thursday. I'm scheduled to work that day.
> 
> I'm part-time, I'm unimportant, I'm old and I'm invisible. And tired.


@Georgiagranny I'm sorry you have to work on TG.

Listen, you say you're unimportant but don't show for work and you all will see how important you really are!

You say you're old. We all are. But you're smart, witty and very funny. Young mind!

You say you're tired. That is another thing that happens to us all. When your dental is paid, lose the job and relax!


----------



## PamfromTx

Errands, doctor's appointment and came home to clean.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm having these thoughts about issuing an ultimatum, but ultimatums can backfire. Hm. Thinking seriously about just telling them that I will work Thanksgiving and decline with polite thanks to work the following Sunday and Monday, inventory weekend...or be off on Thanksgiving and work the following Sunday and Monday. My not being there on that Sunday and Monday would throw a huge wrench in the works.

Just to be clear, inventory is done starting at midnight on the last Monday of the month, which means that Sir is off on the Sunday before because he has to go in at midnight.

Sir's regular day off is Friday, so he'd be off on Thanksgiving, Thursday, and the next day, Friday, as well. Thursday is a regular day off for me, except, of course...

_Maybe_ Sir would work that Saturday, but I doubt it, so for him a four-day weekend. When inventory is done (between 8-10am on Monday), Sir will be on vacation and not be back until the following Wednesday, Dec 7.

Where does that leave me? Busting my butt!

ETA: If you're thinking I'm depressed, you're thinking right


----------



## NorthernLight

@Georgiagranny  Not an ultimatum, but a nice polite statement that you really can't work more than 4 days a week, starting next week (or next scheduled work period). Ask what they think.

They might say something about the computer, or policy, or waiting until something-or-other happens. Politely restate your decision. Say you want to continue working there, and ask whether they can figure something out. Meanwhile, stick to your guns. 

It's up to you of course, but I hate to see workers abused in this way. In my experience, there is no appreciation, and no reward for putting up with it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@NorthernLight  More than once I've stated that I cannot work more than four days in a row and do not want to have two consecutive days off. It's not a "starting next week" thing. It has been mentioned, discussed, reiterated many times. Not new. Not a secret. Not a surprise. Not "why didn't you say something?"


----------



## NorthernLight

Believe me, you aren't the only person who's dealt with similar.

Could you say, "I see that I'm scheduled for X and Y next week, but as we've discussed, I can't work X. So I'm sorry, I won't be in on Thursday."

Just trying to help, @Georgiagranny . Tell me to shut up any time. Warmest wishes for you.


----------



## DaveA

A fun-filed day for my wife and I.  Our next to the oldest daughter (64) dropped by, picked us up, and off we went to look at headstones.  Went to the same place that has serviced our family for years.  My great-grandparents on down are in the large plot and we will be taking the last two spots.
It was a pleasant visit and we hit a Chinese food joint on the way home.  In our late 80's, it so comforting to have younger family members to ease you through stuff like this.


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> "I see that I'm scheduled for X and Y next week, but as we've discussed, I can't work X. So I'm sorry, I won't be in on Thursday."


Why didn't I think of that? It's what I'm gonna do!

"Being off Sunday _*or*_ Monday is fine. I can't work Thursday and won't be in. I will, of course, work Friday and Saturday along with the following Sunday/Monday during inventory."


----------



## Aneeda72

Did usual today, otherwise watched tv.  Now I am stuck watching CNN cause I want to see whats up with the missile that hit Poland and you know who is supposed to make an announcement about 2024.

I like to see these announcements in person in case something unexpected happens like someone throwing a shoe at the announcer  or if an old excited overweight guy drops dead on camera .  I have seen many historic moments live on tv.

But it’s 12 minutes after 6pm.  Time is passing.  My tv show starts at 7.  I go to bed at 8.  These people need to get it in gear!  CNN announced there was a round table meeting with world leaders on the problem in Poland, then CNN lost the feed.  

The old fat guy still has not appeared on stage in Florida yet.  .

The counters are still counting the election results so I don’t know who won, yet.  

For the love of all that’s holy. *I have a schedule.* . They need to get it together.


----------



## mrstime

Every Tuesday our son and I do our grocery shopping he drives, I do not. We do about 3 stores, once in a while a 4th, although I tend to just let him do that 4th store with my debit card. By the time I get home, I'm pooped.


----------



## Blessed

The only thing I can say at this point is put in writing and reference your application where you listed the hours you could work.  Have it reviewed and notarized. Make a copy for yourself, one for the store where you work and then mail the original to corporate.  Send it confirmation mail so you will recieve back a copy of the card that someone at corporate has to sign to accept the envelope.  That way you have proof that it was sent and signed for. Have your supervisor or store manager sign and date their copy and let them know you have sent it to corporate, signature requested.  If that does not get someone's I do not know what will.  You might give a the copy to the store and hold 24 hours until you send it to corporate.  

If your store does not address the problem, in writing within 24 hours, send the original to corporate.  Of course, their response may be to let you go but once they look at your work, how good it is, that you are better than anyone in that department they might look at options. 

 Let you work for the hours you put on your application, if they want to work you more hours you will be paid a premium, to what you think is fair, I would ask for 3 or 4 dollars an hour unless that would affect your SS or other pension.  If it would, then ask for store credit for that amount to be used at your discretion, no end date!! If you leave the company you should have that amount in gift or credit cards.

Please note I am not a lawyer, or a union rep.  Just from past experience I have learned you have to play hardball when you love what you do, but are being taken advantage of!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Lately, first thing I do is check election results.  207-217.  Sigh.  Counting is so slow.  I Google and find out there are 11 races left to count.  6 of the races are in California.  It takes California forever to count their mail in ballots, so the website says.  Months.

The blue team will need to win all 11 races.  Some of them are really close.  The red team only needs one more vote to reach a majority and then it’s a done deal.  But does it really matter who wins the House of Representatives?

In the 2022 race, probably not, except for bragging rights.  And while the winners should have the supreme bragging rights, it seems they don’t.  Seems both sides are bragging.  .  I want to keep this non political so won’t give an opinion on that.  But like most races, it becomes about the spread.  How narrow the margin is between the two teams.

Because on most issues before the House, neither team votes 100%.  The spread becomes important.  Btw, I could not care less who wins.  I just find it interesting.  I haven’t voted in decades.  I write this stuff for our non American members who may be interested in how our election works, and how things are determined.

I stayed up to watch the speech from the fat guy.  Boring.  Made me sleepy and I went to sleep early.  . Recorded my tv show.


----------



## hollydolly

The rain has stopped and the sun is shining.. albeit a little chilly .. but I won't put the heating on due to the increased  cost. Instead I  have  a pair of leggings on under my jeans.. and a Cashmere sweater ...it would probably feel warmer outside in the sun, but in here it's not so warm.. 

Just waiting for the courier to come and collect my return package. I checked with the website and it said that the driver  will carry a return label with them for my parcel in case of problems.. so I hope that's the case, because I've still not been able to print a label off using my own printer .. altho' now I've ordered more black ink, ..it'll come too late for this parcel..unless he doesn't take it,  and I have to start all over again.


----------



## katlupe

It snowed a bit during the night, but looks more wet and slushy now than snow. Probably icy though. 30 degrees. After my coffee, I will mostly be doing some household chores. Need to make arrangements for transportation on the day I have therapy. Even though it is pretty close to where I live, I cannot get to it on my own. I do not want to ask my bf to take me since it would be a 50 mile trip (round trip to here and back to his house). Doing some cooking and need to spend time with my feet up in the afternoon.


----------



## Aneeda72

It is 13 degrees when the wind chill is factored in.  . It is always windy here as we are on the bench of the mountain range.  It has been sunny and clear, but oh so cold and it seems unusually cold to me this year.

Walking outside is not bad though cause I layer up; but I wait till it’s light outside.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 33  here  may reach 36,, tonight's  high 28.
There is some snow  sticking to the grass,, bare ground is  wet.

Hubby delivered load of firewood this morning.
Guess we  will be going into town later to get few things.

The dog isn't happy that we  turned on the furnace.
He likes the space heater as he can lay in front of it.


----------



## horseless carriage

Sliverfox said:


> The dog isn't happy that we  turned on the furnace.
> He likes the space heater as he can lay in front of it.



What your dog needs is a radiator basket.
Our cat, Ruby, loves her's.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, my appointment with my new doctor went well……trying a increase on one of my antidepressants in the morning, check back with her in a couple of weeks, to see how it’s working.
Watched it snow again, yesterday, only half a day, the sun actually came out for an hour…..last week we enjoyed sun for only half a day….that was it for the week.
OMG……got a message from my foster daughter yesterday……after 2 weeks since the last message.
If I sound sarcastic, I mean it to be.
A couple short messages…..she has yet to read my last reply from yesterday……the content was the usual, about her..
No offers on help with the snow. .

Guess what……it’s sNOwing…..just as forecasted……fairly heavy.
I got lazy yesterday…..didn’t shovel…..will make up for it today.

I’m sure I mentioned my foster daughter only lives 10 blocks away.
We don’t text or do phone calls….she buys minutes when she has the money.
So we use messenger for our communication, calls, because it’s free…..but she can’t seem to bother much.

Okay, I’m a slow learner……my place…..holiday and birthday gift giver…..sigh.

I hope to spend more time downstairs going through stuff, in between shoveling.🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning everyone....the weather is cold here again today,
I have my son's dog..long story...I'm trying to keep him warm in the garage because he is not potty trained..It's been a real adjustment for me and him lol, just let him out and noticed he'd left 3 piles of poop for me to clean up.  He is a cute little French Bulldog named Louie, chunky and tough as nails..anyway that's the news at my house.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Yesterday, my appointment with my new doctor went well……trying a increase on one of my antidepressants in the morning, check back with her in a couple of weeks, to see how it’s working.
> Watched it snow again, yesterday, only half a day, the sun actually came out for an hour…..last week we enjoyed sun for only half a day….that was it for the week.
> OMG……got a message from my foster daughter yesterday……after 2 weeks since the last message.
> If I sound sarcastic, I mean it to be.
> A couple short messages…..she has yet to read my last reply from yesterday……the content was the usual, about her..
> No offers on help with the snow. .
> 
> Guess what……it’s sNOwing…..just as forecasted……fairly heavy.
> I got lazy yesterday…..didn’t shovel…..will make up for it today.
> 
> I’m sure I mentioned my foster daughter only lives 10 blocks away.
> We don’t text or do phone calls….she buys minutes when she has the money.
> So we use messenger for our communication, calls, because it’s free…..but she can’t seem to bother much.
> 
> Okay, I’m a slow learner……my place…..holiday and birthday gift giver…..sigh.
> 
> I hope to spend more time downstairs going through stuff, in between shoveling.🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨.


My half sister, who lives in another state, has called me 3 days in a row-early in the morning.  Delaying my walk.  . This is the most she called me in 10 years.  Why am I always the one who has to keep touch?

She is still upset with the younger half sister and wants to talk about it.  Ok.  She is not telling her daughter about how upset she is with this sister.  OK.  She tells me she is done talking to any of the others half siblings.  Ok.  And that she’s told her daughter that when she dies she is only to let me know so I can put it on ancestry.  Ok.

But then, in the course of the conversation, she mentions she is leaving everything, including her house to her daughter.  . What?  I say; “I thought I was getting your house.  I was looking forward to moving.”  

You can’t get your foster daughter to shovel sNOw.  I can’t get my half sister to leave me her house.  Relatives.  What good are they?


----------



## Aneeda72

Jackie23 said:


> Morning everyone....the weather is cold here again today,
> I have my son's dog..long story...I'm trying to keep him warm in the garage because he is not potty trained..It's been a real adjustment for me and him lol, just let him out and noticed he'd left 3 piles of poop for me to clean up.  He is a cute little French Bulldog named Louie, chunky and tough as nails..anyway that's the news at my house.


French bulldogs are so cute and very expensive.  You could buy a crate and keep him in the house, and potty train him that way.  I think a bulldogs is single coated so probably needs to be inside depending on how cold it is outside.

I googled it.  Most of them have single coats, some brindles are double coated.  Not telling you want to do, according to Google they don’t do well on the cold.


----------



## Blessed

Jackie23 said:


> Morning everyone....the weather is cold here again today,
> I have my son's dog..long story...I'm trying to keep him warm in the garage because he is not potty trained..It's been a real adjustment for me and him lol, just let him out and noticed he'd left 3 piles of poop for me to clean up.  He is a cute little French Bulldog named Louie, chunky and tough as nails..anyway that's the news at my house.


You should take on the task, potty train that little guy!!!   He will learn fast, then he can be in the house in your lap.  who knows, you may not give him back.  My Mom did that to me, left the dog with her to go on vacation. She would not give her back when we got home.  She fell in puppy love!! LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> You should take on the task, potty train that little guy!!!   He will learn fast, then he can be in the house in your lap.  who knows, you may not give him back.  My Mom did that to me, left the dog with her to go on vacation. She would not give her back when we got home.  She fell in puppy love!! LOL


Well, if the dog gets on her lap, she needs a towel.  They shed a lot.  Depends on how old the dog is and how hard the breed is to train.  Potty training can be hard.  Stella is now about 15 months old and just starting to understand that the toilet is outside.

She gets a little freedom in the apartment but is watched closely.  If we moved, we’d have to start training all over again as I am sure she won’t generalize the training.  But dogs belong inside at night unless they are working dogs that are working.  Just my opinion.

During the day, inside, outside, whatever like kids.  . Get out of the frig, get out of the house, go do something.


----------



## Jackie23

Louie is about 3 years old and 25 to 30 pounds.
I'll see what I can do with training him...thanks for the advice.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The work news so far is all good! Maybe they finally figured out that I'm burning out at a pretty good clip. Next week's schedule suddenly changed, and I'm off on Monday and Thursday. Thursday! Thanksgiving Day. Woohoo. (Good thing, too, because DD doesn't cook.)

Sir is on vacation for a week as soon as inventory is done on Monday after Thanksgiving, and I will very likely start working four days a week after that.

Newbie is very sick. Sick enough to see a doc this morning. She volunteered to bring in a doctor's note, although it's not required. I believe her because she's experienced homelessness and wouldn't just lay out without pay for shi!ts and giggles. I hope she's better soon, though, because having her there last week was a tremendous relief and a big help.

So my frame of mind is much improved today. Yay.

ETA: another thing...I tried to watch orangutan's Big Announcement last night but fell asleep. No loss.


----------



## RadishRose

I re-scheduled my dog's vet appt. due to ice. It's gone now, but I was nervous about it earlier. So, we go on the 30th. 

Bought 2 & 1/2 lbs of Kentucky Legend ham yesterday. Sliced. Not deli-fine slices, but thicker. It's delicious. Have potatoes and onions. I may dig out my V-Slicer (cheapo mandolin) and play with that for awhile to make a ham and scalloped potato casserole.


----------



## Georgiagranny

RadishRose said:


> Bought 2 & 1/2 lbs of Kentucky Legend ham yesterday. Sliced. Not deli-fine slices, but thicker. It's delicious. Have potatoes and onions. I may dig out my V-Slicer (cheapo mandolin) and play with that for awhile to make a ham and scalloped potato casserole.


What time should we be there?


----------



## NorthernLight

Doctor appointment in 2 hours. It's walking distance (even for me), but I'll drive so they won't see my canes. The less they know about me, the better.

Trivia game tonight.

I've been taking it easy for a week, as I recover from my cold. I love doing nothing except Internet and a bit of puttering. Too bad I can't do this all the time.

Oh well, I'm fortunate to have a nice apartment and a healthy body, so I need to take care of them. I just wish there was ... more to life? If the pandemic(s) were over I'd be out breathing on people and letting them breathe on me. Maybe.


----------



## Remy

Thought I'd report in. Sick in bed. Possible covid. I did a rapid outside at work yesterday and it was negative. Also one to be sent to the lab. Going back tomorrow for another rapid if the lab sample doesn't come back positive first. I can't imagine I got a regular cold anyplace since I wear and n95 everywhere and I was exposed Saturday at work. Symptoms started Monday.

Feel. lousy, possible mild temp last evening but no shortness of breath. Horrible cough. Hurt all over. I can't imagine going to work this friday and saturday. Hope they won't be mad. One of my covid positive co-workers was out for well over 2 weeks. She's back as I saw her car yesterday at work.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## NorthernLight

Remy said:


> Thought I'd report in. Sick in bed. Possible covid. I did a rapid outside at work yesterday and it was negative. Also one to be sent to the lab. Going back tomorrow for another rapid if the lab sample doesn't come back positive first. I can't imagine I got a regular cold anyplace since I wear and n95 everywhere and I was exposed Saturday at work. Symptoms started Monday.
> 
> Feel. lousy, possible mild temp last evening but no shortness of breath. Horrible cough. Hurt all over. I can't imagine going to work this friday and saturday. Hope they won't be mad. One of my covid positive co-workers was out for well over 2 weeks. She's back as I saw her car yesterday at work.


Sorry you feel so bad. Sometimes the way we got sick can be a mystery. Maybe somebody touched something, and you touched it a few minutes later.

I hope you feel better soon. Take care, and don't worry about anyone being mad. You're sick, and you need to rest!


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, if the dog gets on her lap, she needs a towel.  They shed a lot.  Depends on how old the dog is and how hard the breed is to train.  Potty training can be hard.  Stella is now about 15 months old and just starting to understand that the toilet is outside.
> 
> She gets a little freedom in the apartment but is watched closely.  If we moved, we’d have to start training all over again as I am sure she won’t generalize the training.  But dogs belong inside at night unless they are working dogs that are working.  Just my opinion.
> 
> During the day, inside, outside, whatever like kids.  . Get out of the frig, get out of the house, go do something.


I get it, I have 3 dogs, all potty trained. The one that was the hardest was my little girl. I adopted her from the shelter when she was 12 weeks old.  She was born at the shelter. I met her MOM and siblings.





Remy said:


> Thought I'd report in. Sick in bed. Possible covid. I did a rapid outside at work yesterday and it was negative. Also one to be sent to the lab. Going back tomorrow for another rapid if the lab sample doesn't come back positive first. I can't imagine I got a regular cold anyplace since I wear and n95 everywhere and I was exposed Saturday at work. Symptoms started Monday.
> 
> Feel. lousy, possible mild temp last evening but no shortness of breath. Horrible cough. Hurt all over. I can't imagine going to work this friday and saturday. Hope they won't be mad. One of my covid positive co-workers was out for well over 2 weeks. She's back as I saw her car yesterday at work.



I am so sorry you are sick!! I feel bad somedays but I have been lucky for a long time.  Of course, I am not out in the world working and being exposed to germs  like so many that have no choice.  

What worries me more, if you are alone, like me.  When we get sick there is no one to bring us hot soup, a cup of tea, go pick up medicine at the pharmacy. If we get sick, we have to figure out how to take care of ourselves.

When you can get in the kitchen, place a bunch of canned soups on the counter and a pan on the stove.  Put a bunch of tea bags there. I get out many cups and spoons for the soup and hot liquids.  I put a sleeve or two of saltines by my bedside table with any medication.  I put a few bottles of water beside the bed. I don't have to have water or drinks cold, room temp is fine. I put soda and juice on the floor beside the bed so I don't have to get up.  Any snacks you might like can be put in a little basket there.

I hope it is not covid and will feel better soon!!


----------



## Jules

Wishing you well, @Remy


----------



## RadishRose

Hope you recover soon, @Remy.

@Blessed, you have great ideas to make illness easier on we who are alone.


----------



## Marie5656

I did some grocery shopping, in prep for the alleged winter storm we are getting this weekend. Just wanted to be stocked up on some fresh things,
In a couple hours I will be meeting down stairs for our weekly decaf and snack Wednesday...at 7PM. I am bring a cheese and cracker tray from my shopping. It is a nice opportunity to get out of the apartment


----------



## squatting dog

Finally got a 57 for the wife. It's apart, but, there's enough there to work with. Already prepping it for paint. Found some 05 Cadillac seats that look like they'll fit. Oh yeah, assembling a 502 big block with a super T-10 4 speed for it.   
Digging around my parts and I think I have enough stuff to re-do the front end and add disc brakes.


----------



## Aneeda72

squatting dog said:


> Finally got a 57 for the wife. It's apart, but, there's enough there to work with. Already prepping it for paint. Found some 05 Cadillac seats that look like they'll fit. Oh yeah, assembling a 502 big block with a super T-10 4 speed for it.
> Digging around my parts and I think I have enough stuff to re-do the front end and add disc brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250512 View attachment 250513 View attachment 250514 View attachment 250515


I actually like the way it’s “colored” now.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to Applebees for lunch and got a cheeseburger, in case I die tomorrow I would have had a good lunch .  Nothing to eat or drink after 11 pm.  Surgery will be at 7 am.  I am not really worried about the surgery, it’s the possibly of another infection that’s making me crazed.


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Finally got a 57 for the wife. It's apart, but, there's enough there to work with. Already prepping it for paint. Found some 05 Cadillac seats that look like they'll fit. Oh yeah, assembling a 502 big block with a super T-10 4 speed for it.
> Digging around my parts and I think I have enough stuff to re-do the front end and add disc brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250512 View attachment 250513 View attachment 250514 View attachment 250515


You're a genius!


----------



## squatting dog

Aneeda72 said:


> I actually like the way it’s “colored” now.


Bright red in the works.  
After that... flame's baby... shackles, N-50 tires... old school.


----------



## Jules

When will you be able to check in with us after Thursday morning, @Aneeda72


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well that should get her down the road in style. I'm a ford guy, but hard not to like the tri-fives. 56' is my favorite of the three.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> When will you be able to check in with us after Thursday morning, @Aneeda72


I will do so when I get home, but you know just cause I’m there at 7 doesn’t mean I’ll get operated on, on time.  . Cases get bumped around especially when it‘s the heart cause sometimes things become urgent for other people.


----------



## Aneeda72

squatting dog said:


> Bright red in the works.
> After that... flame's baby... shackles, N-50 tires... old school.


Well it reminds me of Neapolitan taffy, or Neapolitan ice cream all swirled together.  So, as it is, it’s yummy looking.  . And I am not even hungry.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules I love love love your avatar!


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to Applebees for lunch and got a cheeseburger, in case I die tomorrow I would have had a good lunch .  Nothing to eat or drink after 11 pm.  Surgery will be at 7 am.  I am not really worried about the surgery, it’s the possibly of another infection that’s making me crazed.





Aneeda72 said:


> Went to Applebees for lunch and got a cheeseburger, in case I die tomorrow I would have had a good lunch .  Nothing to eat or drink after 11 pm.  Surgery will be at 7 am.  I am not really worried about the surgery, it’s the possibly of another infection that’s making me crazed.





Aneeda72 said:


> Went to Applebees for lunch and got a cheeseburger, in case I die tomorrow I would have had a good lunch .  Nothing to eat or drink after 11 pm.  Surgery will be at 7 am.  I am not really worried about the surgery, it’s the possibly of another infection that’s making me crazed.


Now, you are going to do great,  it might be tough, it might be painful but you are one strong lady!! The only problem you have is not asking me to lunch.  I love a good cheeseburger but I would have made you split an order of onion rings with me!! Just let me know when you feel better we can do lunch and I will pay the tab, but we are getting onion rings,  I also hope you do not live far away, those plane tickets are crazy high and I am not a happy flyer! Shoot we can do it in the digital world, I have to learn how to do a zoom meeting but there is an Applebees about 5 miles away.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Blessed said:


> Now, you are going to do great,  it might be tough, it might be painful but you are one strong lady!! The only problem you have is not asking me to lunch.  I love a good cheeseburger but I would have made you split an order of onion rings with me!! Just let me know when you feel better we can do lunch and I will pay the tab, but we are getting onion rings,  I also hope you do not live far away, those plane tickets are crazy high and I am not a happy flyer! Shoot we can do it in the digital world, I have to learn how to do a zoom meeting but there is an Applebees about 5 miles away.


So you're going to get an Applebee's cheeseburger and some onion rings and get on Zoom with @Aneeda72 so she can watch you eat it?


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> My half sister, who lives in another state, has called me 3 days in a row-early in the morning.  Delaying my walk.  . This is the most she called me in 10 years.  Why am I always the one who has to keep touch?
> 
> She is still upset with the younger half sister and wants to talk about it.  Ok.  She is not telling her daughter about how upset she is with this sister.  OK.  She tells me she is done talking to any of the others half siblings.  Ok.  And that she’s told her daughter that when she dies she is only to let me know so I can put it on ancestry.  Ok.
> 
> But then, in the course of the conversation, she mentions she is leaving everything, including her house to her daughter.  . What?  I say; “I thought I was getting your house.  I was looking forward to moving.”
> 
> You can’t get your foster daughter to shovel sNOw.  I can’t get my half sister to leave me her house.  Relatives.  What good are they?


Apparently…..not good.


----------



## MickaC

Remy said:


> Thought I'd report in. Sick in bed. Possible covid. I did a rapid outside at work yesterday and it was negative. Also one to be sent to the lab. Going back tomorrow for another rapid if the lab sample doesn't come back positive first. I can't imagine I got a regular cold anyplace since I wear and n95 everywhere and I was exposed Saturday at work. Symptoms started Monday.
> 
> Feel. lousy, possible mild temp last evening but no shortness of breath. Horrible cough. Hurt all over. I can't imagine going to work this friday and saturday. Hope they won't be mad. One of my covid positive co-workers was out for well over 2 weeks. She's back as I saw her car yesterday at work.


Sorry, you’re I’ll…..let them be mad…..you’re health is more important.
Hope it’s not Covid.
Feel better soon. .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Remy said:


> Thought I'd report in. Sick in bed. Possible covid. I did a rapid outside at work yesterday and it was negative. Also one to be sent to the lab. Going back tomorrow for another rapid if the lab sample doesn't come back positive first. I can't imagine I got a regular cold anyplace since I wear and n95 everywhere and I was exposed Saturday at work. Symptoms started Monday.
> 
> Feel. lousy, possible mild temp last evening but no shortness of breath. Horrible cough. Hurt all over. I can't imagine going to work this friday and saturday. Hope they won't be mad. One of my covid positive co-workers was out for well over 2 weeks. She's back as I saw her car yesterday at work.


That’s miserable, @Remy ….  Take it easy and get well soon!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I will do so when I get home, but you know just cause I’m there at 7 doesn’t mean I’ll get operated on, on time.  . Cases get bumped around especially when it‘s the heart cause sometimes things become urgent for other people.


I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow.
Hope everything goes well.


----------



## MickaC

Forgot to mention…..yesterday when at the clinic, learned that my doctor who retired is in Florida……if you see him, give him a big wave for me. .
Got all the sNOw shovelling done in the back…..but didn’t get the driveway done…..tomorrow…..we’re supposed to get dumped on again tonite. .


----------



## Aneeda72

Election results.  Blue team 208. Red team 218.  CNN projects that the red team wins control of the House of Representatives. 9 seats remain to be called.  Could the blue team tie with the red team?  Hmm, nope not in my opinion.  But I suppose it could happen, in theory .

Our elections are always a crap shoot.  . Meanwhile we have what’s called a Lame Duck Congress.  For a few weeks the blue team still has control of both the congress and the senate. Oh the drama of it all; as the blue team tries to shove several laws or bills or legislation through the congress (house of representatives) and the senate before those new representatives are seated.  . And everything changes.  Course they are off for thanksgiving and Christmas-not much time.

It reminds me of a stop light.  Red means stop.  Green means go.  Yellow is supposed to mean be prepared to stop.  But in Utah, and I suppose Congress, it can mean put the pedal to the metal, go as fast as you can, and try to run the light.  

Its all over but the rest of the count, the recount, and maybe the lawsuits as someone else pointed out.  CNN continues with the blah, blah, blah.

Stayed tuned for 2024 when we do this all again as two very old men who can barely can walk and talk fight it out in the arena of assisted living.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Looming disaster. I'm down to a mere five half gallons of ice cream and a couple of Magnum bars. As my DH would have said, shitodear!!!!

@Aneeda72 I have a mental picture of those two engaging in fisticuffs in their assisted living facility, Orangutan's "do" flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed You're laughing when I could run out of ice cream? Laughing??? Shame on you. Go stand in the corner


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> So you're going to get an Applebee's cheeseburger and some onion rings and get on Zoom with @Aneeda72 so she can watch you eat it?


No, I am going to watch her to make sure she feels better, You can come too I will even spring for or ice cream or dessert of your choice.  Aneeda and I may let you have a couple of onion rings with your entree of choice.


I am not concerned about your ice cream shortage, hell will freeze over (LOL) before you would run out of ice cream!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Weather is terrible - rain and strong winds forecast for today and tomorrow.
Off to the theatre today for another "a Play, a pie and a pint"  at the Lemon tree in Aberdeen   (Free bus travel for 60+).  For your money, you get a pie, a beer, wine or soft drink and then watch a short play.  The ones I've seen have been very good.   Also gives us a chance to do a bit of shopping in the city.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Weather is terrible - rain and strong winds forecast for today and tomorrow.
> Off to the theatre today for another "a Play, a pie and a pint"  at the Lemon tree in Aberdeen   (Free bus travel for 60+).  For your money, you get a pie, a beer, wine or soft drink and then watch a short play.  The ones I've seen have been very good.   Also gives us a chance to do a bit of shopping in the city.


pouring here as well..3rd day in a row..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wish we had a Play, Pie & Pint here... sounds like fun


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's 28F here with a high temp expected at only 48F. The sun's going to be shining all day, though, so it's okay.

What kind of pie? Meat like in a pasty? Fruit like in a dessert pie? Pint? Make mine lager and lime, okay?

I don't want to commit to it, but today just might be the day I make fruitcake. Might. All the ingredients were gathered when DD and I did the Big Thanksgiving Forage For Food last week. Laundry got done yesterday after work so that particular chore won't keep me from messing around in the kitchen. And the lawn could get mowed this afternoon. Not gonna commit to that, either, but even so, fruitcake would be this morning, lawn after lunch.

How soon is too soon to hear from @Aneeda72?


----------



## katlupe

@Aneeda72 Good luck today and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> It's 28F here with a high temp expected at only 48F. The sun's going to be shining all day, though, so it's okay.
> 
> What kind of pie? Meat like in a pasty? Fruit like in a dessert pie? Pint? Make mine lager and lime, okay?
> 
> I don't want to commit to it, but today just might be the day I make fruitcake. Might. All the ingredients were gathered when DD and I did the Big Thanksgiving Forage For Food last week. Laundry got done yesterday after work so that particular chore won't keep me from messing around in the kitchen. And the lawn could get mowed this afternoon. Not gonna commit to that, either, but even so, fruitcake would be this morning, lawn after lunch.
> 
> How soon is too soon to hear from @Aneeda72?


I think it could be a couple of days until we will hear anyhing.  She is going to need  couple or 3 days to get her strength back. we have to be patient.

I think she might be worried about your mental health.  She wants you to get out there and refill the ice cream freezer before you have breakdown! LOL


----------



## Lee

Might spend a few hours window shopping on Amazon. I suppose you can still call it window shopping cause you open a window to get to Amazon eh 

To all those feeling poorly come join me, online shopping therapy makes you feel better even if you don't buy.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Blessed said:


> I think she might be worried about your mental health.  She wants you to get out there and refill the ice cream freezer before you have breakdown! LOL


Can't! DD works at her away-from-home job today, and she's my transpo. Not to worry, though. There's enough ice cream to get me through the next day or two.


----------



## Sliverfox

28 degrees outside with about 2 inches of S now  might get up to 35* today.
More that white cold stuff is in the forecast,, may get 12 inches?

I am disappointed in that I think Mac will fail dog sled school.

His 2 trips outside  today  have been ,,,,,,"O,my God  what is this stuff?  My feet are freezing."


----------



## Jackie23

....well I've put away my summer cotton muumuu dresses and brought out my winter $15 velour sleep gowns, you know the soft cozy ones you can wear all day....sending off an order for 2 new ones today.


----------



## Della

Thinking of you Aneeda!

I've extended Aneeda's "eat cheeseburgers in case you die tomorrow,"  into bake goodies from now until 2023 in case this is your last holiday season.

I don't usually keep baking needs in the house, so I went to the store for; flour, baking powder, baking soda, white sugar, brown sugar, confectioners sugar, Crisco, walnuts, crushed pineapple, cocoa, oatmeal, peanut butter, cream cheese and extra butter to get started.  (Shocked at the low cost, about $30, so much cheaper than my heathy produce and fish runs.)

So far I've made the pineapple/walnut cake and oatmeal cookies.  I _love_ to bake!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got out the ingredients for fruitcake. Thinking. A job well thought over is half done


----------



## MickaC

No blank thoughts of what I’m doing today. .
A good dump of sNOw with wind last nite……all the dog paths are filled  and blown in, about 6 inches on the deck and cement patio.
The driveway isn’t too bad except for the big bank in front of the big garage door……caused by the neighbours house…..I’ve asked him to move his house to the east, several times, but hasn’t done it yet.
In between shovelling, will continue going through the hallway closets.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC  How well I remember those days...up before the butt crack of dawn to clear out our long, long double driveway so that we could go to work. By the time we were done, along came the plow and filled in the street end of it. At the end of the day? Park in the street while we cleared it out again so we could park in the garage. Oy!

Right now up there in my hometown, they're experiencing a blizzard and expecting at least 18" of sNOw by the time it's over.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Congratulate me! Fruitcake in the oven as we speak. Two hours.

The only candied fruit I could find was in a 2 lb container, but the recipe calls for only 1 lb. So...what to do with the other pound? Eureka, she exclaimed! DD's all-time favorite Christmas cookie is called stained glass; the "stained glass" is candied fruit. It's a refrigerator cookie so the dough can be mixed up any only time and stored in the fridge or the freezer until I'm ready to bake them. Maybe I'll do that next week.

When the fruitcake and stained glass cookies are done, next up will be spritz. Can't have Christmas without spritz.

At the rate I get around to doing things...


----------



## hollydolly

It's been raining hard and blowing a  gale.. and has been all week, but as it's forecast to be sunny tomorrow and Saturday, I decided I'd go and get some shopping today , thinking the crowds will hit the shops tomorrow... *yikes*.. I was wrong, it was like Christmas week in the supermarket.. Packed solid.  Half the shelves were empty.. there was more Home shopping Assistants than there was customers I think.. and there was a LOT of customers... I think they've all been taken on for the Christmas period..  and really need some training. I walked past 2 of them loudly discussing their toilet habits ( female)... and 2 were having such a long conversation about cars  that I passed them 3 times on my way around, and they hadn't moved an inch ( Guys)..

Anyway.. I got everything I went for ( except the item at the  pharmacy whose shelves were all but empty)...

Managed to stock up on lots of larder staples  like Lentils and Porridge oats, Dried fruit, flour  and yeast etc..

Good thing because today..as if we're not suffering enough, it's been announced taxes are to rise for middle earners.. and all energy prices which are sky high currently are to rise yet again by £500 per year.. .. I just don't know how we're all going to cope except for those with a good comfortable income..


----------



## RadishRose

Nothing special, as usual. I plan to clean out the fridge and thinking about baking some English Muffin bread.


----------



## Della

Georgiagranny said:


> A job well thought over is half done


I love that so much I'm going to embroider it on a pillow!


----------



## Pepper

Feel so mellow today!  Had wonderful afternoon with grandson yesterday and accessaride wasn't too horrible.

Even though I'm out of ice cream  I may just stay home all day and enjoy the afterglow.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I've got Georgiagranny's temps here in SE GA but it's overcast and raw outside...  It's just too easy on a day like this to burrow down in an afghan with a good book and hibernate all day.  Not saying that's not a good thing occasionally but doesn't need to become my main way of spending my days.  So I got myself in the shower, cleaned, made spiced chai, put in an application to audition for next production by the community theater in town, checked on a book I thought I'd like to read (will give it a miss), and am getting ready to head out for some errands.  

Later today I will start my knitted watch cap and tonight is choir practice for the first time in like 5 years.  I'll probably sound like rusty nails being pulled from a 2x4 but oh well, gotta get back in the swing of it.  I have noticed my voice has deepened over the years....  Mid C on the treble clef is the new D or E, haha.  If I live to be 90 I'll be singing in the bass section


----------



## Georgiagranny

CinnamonSugar said:


> Mid C on the treble clef is the new D or E, haha.  If I live to be 90 I'll be singing in the bass section


Middle C on the piano is directly across from the belly button (providing that you sit where you're supposed to).


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Finally got a 57 for the wife.


Just pointing out that all one has to do is say " a 57" in relation to a car and people our ages  automatically know it means Chevy


----------



## StarSong

@Georgiagranny: Glad your schedule has been sorted out, at least for the next couple of weeks.  There's an old saying:  People don't quit companies or the work, they quit bosses.  With very few exceptions, that was true in my working life.  

I hope your store's management gets its act together. Blaming a computer for scheduling errors is nonsense. Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## MickaC

While going through stuff in the hallway closet……
came across this……my Dads’ hand clippers……MEMORIES. .


----------



## David777

10am PST now this Thursday 11/17/2022 morning.  Just outside on my street as I do computer work on a long MS Word document, a horrendously noisy 4-plex shaking wood chipper is being fed piles of tree limbs, tree trimming crews are pruning off from large 70 year old liquid amber trees along our street.  The resident eastern red squirrels in the trees are likely thinking Armageddon has arrived.  Will be glad when they move down the street, YIKES!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Fruitcake done. This place smells wonderful.


----------



## NorthernLight

@David777  Yes, that is a horrible noise. Eventually they do move on.

Today I'm doing as little as possible. My cold is gone, but I still feel I need a rest. Maybe because winter is here. 

I can't let myself blob out for too long though. Maybe till Saturday.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just making a playlist of TV shows to catch up on this weekend..in case we do get as snowbound as weather people predicting*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Was going to start on my knitted hat for which I bought the pattern and yarn on CO in June. Turns out I don’t have the right size circular needles.   Blah.  Oh well, another day


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just came in from taking Li'l Bit for a long walk down the old irrigation ditch. She covers about 3-4 times the distance I do with all her little side trips, but that's ok, she's a lot younger than me, even in dog years. Made ham, egg, and sharp cedar sandwich's with hot red peppers for the wife and I this morning. She's napping with the cat now. She just got back from six weeks of field work on a beaches study in three different states, and visiting friends, and family. She's come down with something on her way home. Took a covid quick test this morning and it's negative. Was getting ready to go out to the shop, and decided I was going finish my Tom Robins book (Tibetan Peach Pie) instead. Imagine that.


----------



## David777

In the future @NorthernLight, a key to not coming down with head colds is keeping one's head and neck warm at night by wearing something in close contact warm on one's head like a balaclava or a nightcap plus neck wrap. That is because head cold viruses replicate at highest rates at those lower temperatures.  A key fact not well known the pharmaceutical industry would prefer to remain so. From an old medical link:

_The optimal temperature for RV (rhinovirus) replication is 33-35C. ( 91F > 95F degrees peaking at 92F) RV does not efficiently replicate at body temperature. This may explain why RV replicates well in the nasal passages and upper tracheobronchial tree but less well in the lower respiratory tract. The incubation period is approximately 2-3 days..."_


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Was going to start on my knitted hat for which I bought the pattern and yarn on CO in June. Turns out I don’t have the right size circular needles.   Blah.  Oh well, another day
> 
> View attachment 250688


ooh that brings back memories when I used to crochet hats when DD was little...


----------



## J-Kat

It’s early afternoon and here I sit in my flannel robe wasting time looking at You Tube videos.  It’s amazing what one can find on You Tube.  Anyway, I am really considering topics that need to be well thought over such as Thanksgiving dinner menu (it will just be me and I’m thinking a nice t-bone steak would be good), best time to get my car  inspected (not at the end of the month when all the procrastinators will be out in force), should I lease a new car when the current lease ends in a couple of months or just buy the one I have, and, most importantly,  Christmas shopping (geeze, where did this year go)?


----------



## NorthernLight

David777 said:


> In the future @NorthernLight, a key to not coming down with head colds is keeping one's head and neck warm at night by wearing something in close contact warm on one's head like a balaclava or a nightcap plus neck wrap. That is because head cold viruses replicate at highest rates at those lower temperatures.  A key fact not well known the pharmaceutical industry would prefer to remain so. From an old medical link:
> 
> _The optimal temperature for RV (rhinovirus) replication is 33-35C. ( 91F > 95F degrees peaking at 92F) RV does not efficiently replicate at body temperature. This may explain why RV replicates well in the nasal passages and upper tracheobronchial tree but less well in the lower respiratory tract. The incubation period is approximately 2-3 days..."_


Thank you, David. Don't worry, I'm always cozy at night. I seldom get colds.

I got the cold symptoms (and UTI symptoms) the day after I went to the pool. For the cold, it could have been the unfamiliar and uneven temperatures (e.g., underwater body parts warmer than above-water parts).

I was going to continue going to the pool, just up to my knees. But I won't if it means I'll catch a cold every time.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Watching "Deadly Women" and the description of the man in the story is that he's a _scoundrel_. Oh, no! Not a scoundrel! Yanno what's gonna happen, right? The girl is gonna murderize him. Yup. I can see it coming. The scoundrel is a married man with kids. In Silver City, New Mexico, in the late 1800s. I've been to Silver City. It's where my mom went to college at WNMU. It wasn't the 1800s, though, and I didn't meet any scoundrels there.

This just FYI. I know you'll be interested...jussayin'

The lawn got mowed. It's colder than a banker's heart out there, even in the sun.


----------



## Georgiagranny

She did! She murderized the scoundrel because he dumped her and hit on her roommate (a hooker, no less). So she shot him dead. Claimed insanity, charmed the all-male jury (of course, in those days), got sentenced to however long in prison and was let out after only two years, went back to Silver City and carried on as though nothing ever happened. 

I told you so. I'm old and know stuff.


----------



## Bella

I spent the entire day running errands on this gloomy, chilly, and windy day. First I went to the egg farm, and afterward I drove to the turkey farm, where I got turkey, beef, chicken, and a few other items. Then to the butcher for pork. Next, I went to the grocery store and the hardware store and stopped at the pharmacy. I came home, unpacked everything, and took out the trash.

I made a couple of phone calls. One was to a very old friend I haven't spoken to in a while. I called to wish him a happy birthday. His girlfriend answered, which is unusual. I thought something must be up, and sadly, I was right. The news was grim. She informed me that my friend had spent some time in the hospital due to a serious infection. She didn't go into detail except to say that it affected his intellect and that he was now suffering from dementia. They'd been told that when the infection cleared up, he'd be more like himself again, but that didn't happen, and now he's only growing worse. She said, “He might remember you.”

We've had a long history of great moments together, vacations, and a really close friendship. He wasn't there when I spoke to him. He had forgotten about my husband and me, his job, and the fact that it was his birthday. His children and girlfriend are both doing everything they can to support him, and I'm glad he has them to rely on. I'm incredibly sad and utterly heartbroken. I love that man.


----------



## jujube

Today I made 96 Rudolf the RedNosed Reindeer thingies out of candy canes for my greatgranddaughter's Christmas event. 

After hot-gluing the googly eyes, red pom-pom noses, jingle bells, and pipe-cleaner antlers onto the 96 candy canes, I'm ready for the Witness Protection Program.  I've just about burned off my fingerprints with the hot glue and the hot glue gun.

Ah, Christmas.......


----------



## Della

David777 said:


> In the future @NorthernLight, a key to not coming down with head colds is keeping one's head and neck warm at night by wearing something in close contact warm on one's head like a balaclava or a nightcap plus neck wrap. That is because head cold viruses replicate at highest rates at those lower temperatures.  A key fact not well known the pharmaceutical industry would prefer to remain so. From an old medical link:
> 
> _The optimal temperature for RV (rhinovirus) replication is 33-35C. ( 91F > 95F degrees peaking at 92F) RV does not efficiently replicate at body temperature. This may explain why RV replicates well in the nasal passages and upper tracheobronchial tree but less well in the lower respiratory tract. The incubation period is approximately 2-3 days..."_


"I in my kerchief and ma in her cap
had just settled down for a long winters nap."

They were smarter back then!


----------



## Remy

Thank you everyone for your replies. I woke up this morning (let me rephrase that, my tabby woke me at 5am waning food. she didn't get fed until 630. I'm not playing that) feeling significantly better. Went to work (stayed in the parking lot of coarse with a mask on) to do another covid rapid and found out the lab test was positive. So it is covid. With all my exposures at work, I finally got it. Makes me mad. That job is trying to kill me in more ways than one. 

@Blessed Thank you! Good advice and I am alone. I don't know if it's unusual but when I'm sick I'm OK with being left alone. I do worry about the big picture though. Luckily I have food in the house and have been taking mucinex and tylenol. Probably always a good idea to have medications in the house. I'll go back to retest on Monday.


----------



## MickaC

Remy said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. I woke up this morning (let me rephrase that, my tabby woke me at 5am waning food. she didn't get fed until 630. I'm not playing that) feeling significantly better. Went to work (stayed in the parking lot of coarse with a mask on) to do another covid rapid and found out the lab test was positive. So it is covid. With all my exposures at work, I finally got it. Makes me mad. That job is trying to kill me in more ways than one.
> 
> @Blessed Thank you! Good advice and I am alone. I don't know if it's unusual but when I'm sick I'm OK with being left alone. I do worry about the big picture though. Luckily I have food in the house and have been taking mucinex and tylenol. Probably always a good idea to have medications in the house. I'll go back to retest on Monday.


Sorry you have Covid….TAKE CARE.
Get better soon.


----------



## Tempsontime65

StarSong said:


> Wasting time at my computer and snacking on leftover Halloween candy.
> Don't judge me.


Judge you??? Heck I want some of that candy, hehehehehhehe!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Holy Toledo! Just got off the phone with my niece. She's recovering from brain surgeryHer first clue was that one eye was drooping and she would intermittently lose sight in it. When they did an MRI, discovered that there's more that was missed and affecting the other eye! Next surgery probably after Christmas. Fortunately, there's no cancer involved. During the summer, she got Covid along with everybody else in the household.

Niece can't drive until recovered from the next surgery so she had to let her DD get her driver's license...she's had a learner's permit for two years. Tonight she insisted on visiting a cousin in another town four miles away. Niece didn't want her driving, but the blizzard* is only going to dump 14" of sNOw instead of the 18" predicted so her DD said "It's not gonna be as bad as predicted" in her argument to be allowed to drive there. Niece relented because "I'm too tired to argue."

Through some screw-up, discovered that she doesn't have long-term disability through the job she's had for the past 10 years. Somebody dropped the ball. Niece has all the paperwork, company says nope! She belongs to the union, so they have stepped in and are working on it.

She had to go to the University of Minnesota for surgery...250 miles away. While the rest of the family was there, my brother was home dog-sitting. Dog had a routine. Routine disrupted. Brother went grocery shopping and was gone for two hours. Dog ate the sofa while bro was out

Then the landlord decided to sell the house they'd been living in for at least 20 years and gave them 30 days' notice. I guess everybody wanted to get in on the real estate big bucks while they could...sorry Mr. Landlord! House is still unsold, and now interest rates are high and prices falling. He missed the money train.

While niece was desperately looking for a place to live, discovered that the admin asst in the public housing department in their town was somebody she'd gone to school with...et voilà!...a 3-bed/2-bath house with attached garage appeared. It helps to know people and have friends

Niece's DD can't get seasonal flu shot because it was discovered when she was just three that she's allergic to something in it. That time she was hospitalized and on steroids. She had seasonal flu already this year, just like she gets every year.

Lemmesee...other niece had a kidney removed recently because she had kidney cancer. One of those things that came with no warning and was discovered when she saw a doctor for something else. Eeeeek!

That niece's son was in an awful car wreck, and it was touch and go for weeks. When he finally came out of a coma, he was up and at 'em and out of the hospital in two weeks and is already back at work.

Another niece's husband was in a bad car wreck a few weeks ago. Fortunately not badly injured but car totaled.

The list goes on and on and on. I need to keep in better touch with my family!

_The dog ate the sofa? _

Niece still has her sense of humor. She said the sofa was a hand-me-down that she never liked, but it was free. Now she has a new sofa that she picked out herself and hopes the dog doesn't eat it.

Other than that, Mr. Lincoln, did you enjoy the play?

*blizzard...roaring wind, drifting and blowing heavy sNOw, as opposed to just a heavy sNOwfall


----------



## Georgiagranny

I forgot to mention that the kidney cancer niece's DD, at the ripe old age of 19, had to have her gall bladder removed just a couple of weeks ago.

Maybe the whole family should be part of a case study of sudden disastrous family illnesses? Maybe include the sofa-eating dog?


----------



## Jules

@Georgiagranny   If I didn’t know better, I’d say you wrote for soap operas, except you don‘t.  OMG!  This too much for one family.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I was looking at pictures of my 2 grandsons and their girlfriends. The taller boy is younger than his brother.


----------



## Aneeda72

In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> I forgot to mention that the kidney cancer niece's DD, at the ripe old age of 19, had to have her gall bladder removed just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Maybe the whole family should be part of a case study of sudden disastrous family illnesses? Maybe include the sofa-eating dog?


There’s nothing to say to all that, @Georgiagranny, except.. “BLESS it!”


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Nothing special, as usual. I plan to clean out the fridge and thinking about baking some English Muffin bread.


Made some the other day, so goooooood!


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


Was thinking of you and your procedure today.  Sorry it is not going better.  Take care and hope you improve.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> I spent the entire day running errands on this gloomy, chilly, and windy day. First I went to the egg farm, and afterward I drove to the turkey farm, where I got turkey, beef, chicken, and a few other items. Then to the butcher for pork. Next, I went to the grocery store and the hardware store and stopped at the pharmacy. I came home, unpacked everything, and took out the trash.
> 
> I made a couple of phone calls. One was to a very old friend I haven't spoken to in a while. I called to wish him a happy birthday. His girlfriend answered, which is unusual. I thought something must be up, and sadly, I was right. The news was grim. She informed me that my friend had spent some time in the hospital due to a serious infection. She didn't go into detail except to say that it affected his intellect and that he was now suffering from dementia. They'd been told that when the infection cleared up, he'd be more like himself again, but that didn't happen, and now he's only growing worse. She said, “He might remember you.”
> 
> We've had a long history of great moments together, vacations, and a really close friendship. He wasn't there when I spoke to him. He had forgotten about my husband and me, his job, and the fact that it was his birthday. His children and girlfriend are both doing everything they can to support him, and I'm glad he has them to rely on. I'm incredibly sad and utterly heartbroken. I love that man.


I'm so sorry for you @Bella.


----------



## Llynn

I repaired the door lock on an out building and installed insulated foundation blocks all around the main house.   I notice the floors are warmer tonight.


----------



## -Oy-

Another grey day forecast here. 
Tai-chi class this morning - lunch out on the sea front I think - then we'll wing it


----------



## Capt Lightning

Disgustingly awful wet and windy weather.  Looks like a day indoors.

Went to the theatre yesterday and came away disappointed for once.  The play was about a man who believed that he could see the future, including having foreseen the Covid  pandemic.  He was now convinced that he had foreseen catastrophe in the UK and tried to convince his girlfriend to contact a politician  she had known at school, to help avoid the disaster. 

Although a well acted play, with plenty of humour, it was (in our opinion) spoiled by a closing monologue about the dire situation the country is in.
Yes, we all know how bad things are, we get it rammed down our throats every day on the TV, in the press etc..  We went to the theatre to enjoy some entertainment and escape from reality for a while, NOT to be reminded of it.

Anyway, that's theatre visits over for this year, but I've already got 3 plays lined up for the new year.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It is darned cold here this morning! 25F in mid-November. OMG...that's a January morning, not November.

Another thing about phone conversation with niece yesterday. She kept saying, "but wait, it gets worse." One of the things she "just happened" to mention was that my brother had yet another stroke. What? It's turned into a kind of ho-hum thing up there! "But wait, it gets worse" is what she kept saying.

What was worse? She saved that part for very last...it was that the dog ate her sofa. Yup. She was laughing when she said it. According to her, she uttered the words "there's nothing else that can go wrong" and that's when she found out that the dog ate her sofa. See what I meant about still having a sense of humor?

I guess the moral of the story is not to say the magic words "there's nothing else that can go wrong"!

And my right hand hurts so much that I'm probably going to take some Tylenol. Don't much like taking pills except for script for HBP and cholesterol. It's my right hand; I'm left-handed. But it hurts. Can't grasp anything. If it doesn't stop, I'll probably go to urgent care at Kaiser after work. Don't do "doctoring" unless it's a UTI or my annual wellness check. Wellness check isn't until December 2, and the pain is bad enough that it won't wait that long.

Maybe Newbie is better and back at work. That would be a bonus.

I hope Maggiecat doesn't eat the sofa while I'm gone.


----------



## Lee

Going to the glass house this morning. Love to browse that shop but seldom buy as they are expensive. But worth the trip just to see their Christmas displays, get some ideas and hope that if I see something I like that it will still be there for their after the holiday sale.

This is what I got last year, marked down from $65 each to $40 each


----------



## -Oy-

-Oy- said:


> Another grey day forecast here.
> Tai-chi class this morning - lunch out on the sea front I think - then we'll wing it


Well - i’ve just come out of my Tai-chi class feeling chilled and uplifted, and the grey has gone and it’s quite a nice day! Sat in a cafe waiting for my smoked salmon and scrambled egg on toast then it’s a stroll down the jetty with my camera


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


Thank you Aneeda…..for posting…rest, take care……post when you can.


----------



## Pepper

Laundry?


----------



## MickaC

Not going to take a rocket scientist to figure out what I’m doing every day, since our first dump of sNOw…..shovelling…..everyday 🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨.
I was thinking it’s too early in the season to hire clearing my driveway…..$30 every time…..might change my mind.
I started the driveway this morning……will have to finish it…..not paying for half a driveway…..still would be $30.

This is why I wanted to downsize and sell as much as I could before winter……sNOw shovelling takes up far too much of my time.
And…….that’s my story.


----------



## Sliverfox

Chilly morning 28,,not much new Snow over night.

Will get back to dusting ,, getting house ready  for  next week's guests.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny here today... but chilly.. low of 41 , high of 50 F...  Can't put the heating on so I have a sweater on under a Fleece jumper..  and leggings on under my jeans... this weather makes me feel very tired..

No plans for today.. usual chores have been done this morning.. just got to mop the kitchen floor .. then I think I might sit down and watch some TV for a change


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Now I have a delivery story to share…

arranged earlier in the week for new stove to be delivered today.  Gentleman at (local/family-owned) store told me “ it would be after lunch since the crew had delivers in Blackshear “ in the morning

fast forward to today — you guessed it…. Alarm hadn’t long gone off and I was still waking up when phone rings. They are on the way with the stove. .

well, gents, this is a ‘come as you are’ event and I ‘are’ in my pj’s, so just don’t expect Ava Gabor to meet you at the door


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Now I have a delivery story to share…
> 
> arranged earlier in the week for new stove to be delivered today.  Gentleman at (local/family-owned) store told me “ it would be after lunch since the crew had delivers in Blackshear “ in the morning
> 
> fast forward to today — you guessed it…. Alarm hadn’t long gone off and I was still waking up when phone rings. They are on the way with the stove. .
> 
> well, gents, this is a ‘come as you are’ event and I ‘are’ in my pj’s, so just don’t expect Ava Gabor to meet you at the door


Good luck with your new stove!


----------



## StarSong

Going to hit the grocery stores and Costco this morning.  It'll be busy out there because it's the weekend before TG.  After that, I'm going to start on cookie dough for holiday baking.   That'll elevate my already happy mood!


----------



## Michael Z

Shoveling snow! 8” or so, however it is light and fluffy so not too hard to shovel. Still!


----------



## debodun

An unproductive morning. I received a bill from the doctor that did my pre-op medical clearance exam on August 11. I had paid that and the check cleared on Nov 5th. I went to the office to ask about it and found it closed. As long as I was in town, I went to the garage that usually does my yearly car safety inspections. It's like a walk-in place so I don't need an appointmnet. They were so busy I turned around and left. No potting soil or medicated powder in Dollar General. When I came home I was so steamed, I could have heated the house!


----------



## Trila

We had our first fire of the year today. It's warm and toasty in here...almost too warm! 

I spent the whole morning fighting with my Amazon Photos account. After much frustration, I realized that the sight was down. I wasted my whole morning!!!





Now it is time for me to start getting something productive done....whatever that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









@hollydolly  You are welcome to spend the day here, with me.  Right now, the living room is 85.5°F (29.7°C).


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> CinnamonSugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a delivery story to share…
> 
> arranged earlier in the week for new stove to be delivered today.  Gentleman at (local/family-owned) store told me “ it would be after lunch since the crew had delivers in Blackshear “ in the morning
> 
> fast forward to today — you guessed it…. Alarm hadn’t long gone off and I was still waking up when phone rings. They are on the way with the stove. .
> 
> well, gents, this is a ‘come as you are’ event and I ‘are’ in my pj’s, so just don’t expect Ava Gabor to meet you at the door
> 
> 
> 
> I would have done the same!!
Click to expand...



Note to Dolly...your name was put on this post by accident...and I don't know how to take it off!  LOL. Sorry!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Note to Dolly...your name was put on this post by accident...and I don't know how to take it off!  LOL. Sorry!


take 100 lines.. I must not quote Holly unless it's to offer her Choklit


----------



## Trila

Michael Z said:


> Shoveling snow! 8” or so, however it is light and fluffy so not too hard to shovel. Still!


I really, really don't like sNOw.  I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago, so I have had enough in my lifetime!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope you get done quickly so you can get in and warm up with some hot cocoa!


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> An unproductive morning. I received a another bill from the doctor that did my pre-op medical clearance exam. I had paid that and the check cleared on Nov 5th. I went to the office to ask about it and found it closed. As long as I was in town, I went to the garage that usually does my yearly car safety inspections. It's like a walk-in place so I don't need an appointmnet. They were so busy I turned around and left. No potting soil or medicated powder in Dollar General. When I came home I was so steamed, I could have heated the house!


I'm sorry....I hate days like that!


----------



## debodun

Or a hot tamale.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> take 100 lines.. I must not quote Holly unless it's to offer her Choklit



I don't understand.   I can be so slow to catch up at times...most times!


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


Wish I could be there to help you out, @Aneeda72 
Meanwhile, take good care of yourself.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


Oh!  Please be well!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> View attachment 250895
> I don't understand.   I can be so slow to catch up at times...most times!


it was a joke about chocolate don't worry...


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> I spent the entire day running errands on this gloomy, chilly, and windy day. First I went to the egg farm, and afterward I drove to the turkey farm, where I got turkey, beef, chicken, and a few other items. Then to the butcher for pork. Next, I went to the grocery store and the hardware store and stopped at the pharmacy. I came home, unpacked everything, and took out the trash.
> 
> I made a couple of phone calls. One was to a very old friend I haven't spoken to in a while. I called to wish him a happy birthday. His girlfriend answered, which is unusual. I thought something must be up, and sadly, I was right. The news was grim. She informed me that my friend had spent some time in the hospital due to a serious infection. She didn't go into detail except to say that it affected his intellect and that he was now suffering from dementia. They'd been told that when the infection cleared up, he'd be more like himself again, but that didn't happen, and now he's only growing worse. She said, “He might remember you.”
> 
> We've had a long history of great moments together, vacations, and a really close friendship. He wasn't there when I spoke to him. He had forgotten about my husband and me, his job, and the fact that it was his birthday. His children and girlfriend are both doing everything they can to support him, and I'm glad he has them to rely on. I'm incredibly sad and utterly heartbroken. I love that man.


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> it was a joke about chocolate don't worry...


I like chocolate!!!


----------



## MickaC

Michael Z said:


> Shoveling snow! 8” or so, however it is light and fluffy so not too hard to shovel. Still!


Welcome to the group…..


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm lazy again today. A couple of essential food items are on sale, one at each of the two grocery stores. So I'll venture out and see if they're in stock.

The flyer sale starts on Thursday. Because of our isolated location, and sometimes because of highway conditions, our stores seem to be on a different schedule. 

Sometimes they're sold out (temporarily) on Saturday, and tell me the truck will be in on Sunday. But that doesn't mean the stuff will be on the shelves on Sunday.

So I'm hoping Friday is a good day to go. If not, I'll try again on Monday.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> take 100 lines.. I must not quote Holly unless it's to offer her Choklit


Or good looking leather boots.


----------



## Pepper

Pepper said:


> Laundry?


Laundry room crowded.  Did something else instead


----------



## dobielvr

Arborist is here today.  Cutting down a  big ole type of Spruce tree that's too close to my house.  It gives the animals and tree rats too much of an easy access to my roof.

About 4 other trees to prune.  And, I'm getting a bunch of firewood out of the deal.  He's cutting it in to smaller pieces so they're easier for me to lift and carry.  It's a good day.


----------



## Right Now

A day of household chores for me after a week of unusual events.  So now, I can focus on a few different things.
Just had a nice phone call from a guy I've known since high school in my village.  I asked him for ideas of volunteering for community organizations when I worked the recent election polls.  He's in DC now for family Thanksgiving, but had a few minutes to talk and throw out ideas.
Rotary Club, The Alumni Assn for our school, Historical Assn (already have done that), and looking forward to coffee and a good overview of some things he thinks I would like and also contribute to.  Being a Board member to a group was also on his list. 
Anyway, gives me something to look forward to in December.


----------



## Blessed

Fighting a bad migraine, spent most of yesterday in bed.  This one came with the upset tummy.  Been up for a few hours forcing down chicken broth, saltines and pedialyte.  Hopefully it will pass by tomorrow!


----------



## squatting dog

Got the Chevy body almost ready for paint.   Been going at it like a mad man, burning the midnight oil and therefore had to get the brother to help with the body prep as I've been putting in the disc brakes and a power rack and pinion steering setup.  
Motor and transmission are waiting to go in too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Spent four hours in immediate care at Kaiser. Y'all realize that I'll never get those four hours back, right?

Anyway, not carpal tunnel, arthritis or anything life threatening. "Inflammation of unknown cause." Gave me a brace with instructions to wear it at work, when working around the house or in the yard. This to keep muscles/tendons from rubbing against bone so that it'll go away. When the inflammation has cleared up, only need to wear it if/when it comes back. Yay.

Also gave me a scrip for a pain killer. The line at the pharmacy was so long that I didn't get it filled. That would have been another hour. I'll stick with Tylenol.

Doc thanked me for not waiting until the weekend or until next Wednesday night to come in  

It's cold here, kids. Didn't get to 50F again.

We haven't heard from @Aneeda72 yet? Hope she's okay.


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> We had our first fire of the year today. It's warm and toasty in here...almost too warm!
> 
> I spent the whole morning fighting with my Amazon Photos account. After much frustration, I realized that the sight was down. I wasted my whole morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time for me to start getting something productive done....whatever that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hollydolly  You are welcome to spend the day here, with me.  Right now, the living room is 85.5°F (29.7°C).


well thankyou kind lady.... you know what the Irony is?.. We had record temps all summer, and we have no AC in this house.. so I was sleeping nights where the temps were 90 something deg.. or more to the point not sleeping because of the heat . I wished the summer away desperate for winter to come.. and whaddya know, the Ukrainian/Russian war has caused our fuel prices to rise so high barely anyone can afford to put the heating on... so now I wish it was summer again...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I think that comes under the heading of "be careful what you wish for"!


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> Spent four hours in immediate care at Kaiser. Y'all realize that I'll never get those four hours back, right?
> 
> Anyway, not carpal tunnel, arthritis or anything life threatening. "Inflammation of unknown cause." Gave me a brace with instructions to wear it at work, when working around the house or in the yard. This to keep muscles/tendons from rubbing against bone so that it'll go away. When the inflammation has cleared up, only need to wear it if/when it comes back. Yay.
> 
> Also gave me a scrip for a pain killer. The line at the pharmacy was so long that I didn't get it filled. That would have been another hour. I'll stick with Tylenol.
> 
> Doc thanked me for not waiting until the weekend or until next Wednesday night to come in
> 
> It's cold here, kids. Didn't get to 50F again.
> 
> We haven't heard from @Aneeda72 yet? Hope she's okay.


Get that pain med filled, you might need them.  They will not fill it after 7 days. Just drop it off and then you can pick it up the next day.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I think that comes under the heading of "be careful what you wish for"!


I can't bliddy tell you how many times I tell myself to be careful what I wish for...


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Doc thanked me for not waiting until the weekend or until next Wednesday night to come in


Thanks for that add-on.  
Hope the wrist improves quickly.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I sold a bunch of Treasury bonds on the secondary market.  Never did it before so I was very anxious about making a mistake, but it appears to have worked as described by people on the internet (i.e., "press 'Sell' button").  Now I'm just waiting for some others to mature early next week and for today's to settle, then I should have enough money for closing on the condo I am buying - but just barely, I've added the numbers up dozens of times I'm so nervous I'm going to mess up.  I think I'd enjoy financial planning with someone else's money, but it is nerve-racking with my own.

The condo's retirement community has a free newspaper and there is an ad in it that one of the restaurants is doing a Thanksgiving dinner, so I called and reserved a spot for that.  I hope they seat all the single old people together and that I don't find myself all alone at a table.  It would be nice to have a traditional meal with other people (in the past I would never have said that, but now being retired and alone all the time I am starting to appreciate the existence of others a little bit).

I'm having so much fun play-shopping, looking at estate sale items on Facebook Marketplace, browsing Amazon and putting things into my cart then moving the items to 'save for later', even hiked a couple blocks to a Salvation Army store and browsed through dishes, there was such a beautiful fancy delicate Japanese tea and soup china set - totally impractical but fun to daydream over.  Realistically my home design is going to have to start out as an air mattress and cardboard box 'tables'.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> Today I sold a bunch of Treasury bonds on the secondary market.  Never did it before so I was very anxious about making a mistake, but it appears to have worked as described by people on the internet (i.e., "press 'Sell' button").  Now I'm just waiting for some others to mature early next week and for today's to settle, then I should have enough money for closing on the condo I am buying - but just barely, I've added the numbers up dozens of times I'm so nervous I'm going to mess up.  I think I'd enjoy financial planning with someone else's money, but it is nerve-racking with my own.
> 
> The condo's retirement community has a free newspaper and there is an ad in it that one of the restaurants is doing a Thanksgiving dinner, so I called and reserved a spot for that.  I hope they seat all the single old people together and that I don't find myself all alone at a table.  It would be nice to have a traditional meal with other people (in the past I would never have said that, but now being retired and alone all the time I am starting to appreciate the existence of others a little bit).
> 
> I'm having so much fun play-shopping, looking at estate sale items on Facebook Marketplace, browsing Amazon and putting things into my cart then moving the items to 'save for later', even hiked a couple blocks to a Salvation Army store and browsed through dishes, there was such a beautiful fancy delicate Japanese tea and soup china set - totally impractical but fun to daydream over.  Realistically my home design is going to have to start out as an air mattress and cardboard box 'tables'.


Now you just go to that dinner, look around and see what looks like a fun table. March yourself over, introduce yourself and sit down.  You will have new friends before you even move in!!


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> well thankyou kind lady.... you know what the Irony is?.. We had record temps all summer, and we have no AC in this house.. so I was sleeping nights where the temps were 90 something deg.. or more to the point not sleeping because of the heat . I wished the summer away desperate for winter to come.. and whaddya know, the Ukrainian/Russian war has caused our fuel prices to rise so high barely anyone can afford to put the heating on... so now I wish it was summer again...


It's always like that!  I think it's in a song, something like "you don't know what you're got, 'til it's gone"!  

Do you have an electric heating pad?  If you do, you can put it between your clothes and a blanket when you are sitting around watching tv.

Hang in there...it'll be too hot again before you know it!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> It's always like that!  I think it's in a song, something like "you don't know what you're got, 'til it's gone"!
> 
> Do you have an electric heating pad?  If you do, you can put it between your clothes and a blanket when you are sitting around watching tv.
> 
> Hang in there...it'll be too hot again before you know it!


Can't do that because it's electric and that would cost money to heat, and our Energy prices are sky high... I've got fleece blankets, and gloves I can wear indoors.. and layers..


----------



## Ruthanne

I am being on the crabby side with the holidays coming soon and living alone.  Yes I have doggie and birdie but some human company would be appreciated.

I heard that many of my family members will be meeting in Texas for Thanksgiving.  Once in a blue moon I will get a call on a holiday but I won't hold my breath.

Sometimes I just wish we could skip all the holiday hoopla.  What I mean is the big media build up to the holidays.  Some are lonesome on the holidays too.  Maybe they should get people to go out and spend some time with those alone.  That would be charitable.

I've been without human contact on the holidays for about 6 years now.  Sometimes I'm alright with it and sometimes wish I had some people to be with.

Just my little lonesome rant.   Ugh.


----------



## win231

The tile guy came to start tiling the remodeled bathroom.  Some plumbing things also arrived.
I trimmed some tall brush with that pole trimmer (that's getting heavier each year).


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> In a lot of pain, will explain later, gone for a while


Sending caring thoughts.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Another wet and miserable day forecast here.  We haven't been affected by flooding in this area, but some roads are in a bad way.
Mrs. L made a Christmas cake yesterday and will bake it today.  Not sure what I'm doing.  There's plenty to be done, but this persistent bad weather gets me down.

A helicopter has just flown over - doubtless on its way to an oilfield.  They're noisy beasts and we seem to be on the flight path.
Time for the first coffee of the day.


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning was a lay in bed for a change. It was two am before we got to bed.
Last night's jazz age, speak easy made for a welcome gathering of good friends.
My poor lady had to twitch in her chair, her leg was too painful to dance.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning. I'm awake. It's cold.


----------



## -Oy-

A sunny day at last! A quick nip into town to see if my new hearing aid moulds are ready - then a nice walk down t'cut to Hest Bank (Translation - The Canal)


----------



## Lee

Today is what is known as "The Gift" day in my town. It is heartwarming to see. At 12 noon trucks go down every street picking up food donations. Volunteers run to every porch and people are generous. You give what you want. Twice a year this happens, 

I love watching the merry faces and it shows that it really is better to give rather than receive. But to those receiving I hope that next time they will have different circumstances and be able to give.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I am being on the crabby side with the holidays coming soon and living alone.  Yes I have doggie and birdie but some human company would be appreciated.
> 
> I heard that many of my family members will be meeting in Texas for Thanksgiving.  Once in a blue moon I will get a call on a holiday but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Sometimes I just wish we could skip all the holiday hoopla.  What I mean is the big media build up to the holidays.  Some are lonesome on the holidays too.  Maybe they should get people to go out and spend some time with those alone.  That would be charitable.
> 
> I've been without human contact on the holidays for about 6 years now.  Sometimes I'm alright with it and sometimes wish I had some people to be with.
> 
> Just my little lonesome rant.   Ugh.


same here Ruthanne.. I'll be alone at Christmas... this will be my first Christmas alone in 25 years


----------



## IKE

I'm heading out in about 1/2 hour to go duck hunting.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> The tile guy came to start tiling the remodeled bathroom.  Some plumbing things also arrived.
> I trimmed some tall brush with that pole trimmer (that's getting heavier each year).


I have to use the Tall Pole Trimmer on the hedges because they're so high now.. something I always asked my husband to ensure didn't happen... but anyway, now I'm stuck with using the heavy Tall trimmer... and I can only use it for a few minutes at a time because of the weight..


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I will be doing today. It probably involves keeping my legs up. So might end up watching videos or movies and a bit of reading. I have such a hard time staying down but must keep my legs up. I will try........


----------



## hollydolly

I like winter because in Spring and summer, I feel I must go out... in winter, by the time I've had a think about going out, it's dark, so then I have an excuse to stay home...


----------



## MickaC

My routine duty again, today……shovel snow.
High winds and snow all day yesterday again. Kept the deck cleared and the paths open for the guys. Did their paths at 9 last nite, blew in over nite…..shovelled the driveway, getting rid of the big banks in front of my big garage door.
The wind blew the bank back in…..have to shovel to get out, and clear the dog paths.
Will do the grocery thing this morning……sadly the few things I need aren’t on sale…..will be a bit pricey….will fill up my vehicle, down to 1/4 tank. 
Will do some sorting, I try to do some everyday, no matter how small……have my piles for……garbage, recycle, giveaway, sell, right now, not much for selling.
Not predicted to sNOw today……so far.
Thought I would be organized, by now, to have some sewing ready to do…..but I don’t yet……want to make up some patterns first.
That’s it for my exciting life for today. .


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up this morning around 6am looked out my bedroom window, noticed we got a bit more snow overnight I turned on TV to watch local station,there is now a travel ban here in city of Buffalo until further notice,except for emergency personnel. I needed to get some fresh air, temp was 29 so I bundled up walked out the apt front door walked back /forth on our sidewalk  a couple of times, it had been shoveled. I looked across the street at the cars parked there,it will take the owners quite awhile to dig their cars out maybe by Tues when the temps will  be in the 40's
I have no plans for rest of the day,I may venture out for another walk mid morning or afternoon
Its another day in paradise!


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, it's been snowing for quite some time now... Think we are supposed to get what went through Buffalo, and I believe in some areas they got five feet or more... Good thing the truck is 4x4 cuz there is a couple of Christmas Craft shows Lorie wants to go to in town... Then I will come home, and watch my Sens play New Jersey this afternoon... Have a GREAT day all


----------



## mike4lorie

moviequeen1 said:


> I woke up this morning around 6am looked out my bedroom window, noticed we got a bit more snow overnight I turned on TV to watch local station,there is now a travel ban here in city of Buffalo until further notice,except for emergency personnel. I needed to get some fresh air, temp was 29 so I bundled up walked out the apt front door walked back /forth on our sidewalk  a couple of times, it had been shoveled. I looked across the street at the cars parked there,it will take the owners quite awhile to dig their cars out maybe by Tues when the temps will  be in the 40's
> I have no plans for rest of the day,I may venture out for another walk mid morning or afternoon
> Its another day in paradise!


Please keep safe... and God Bless YOU and the citizens of Buffalo...


----------



## LadyEmeraude

It's morning here at this moment. Time for brkfast, then take my cat
in for her check up at the vet, then meeting friends for coffee, then off
to the hospital for a Corti steroid injection into my left hip. (first one)
then after that saying goodbye dinner to visitors who have been here
from out of town. Then I plan to get to bed and get a goodnights sleep~


----------



## horseless carriage

-Oy- said:


> A sunny day at last! A quick nip into town to see if my new hearing aid moulds are ready - then a nice walk down t'cut to Hest Bank (Translation - The Canal)


Cut, also known as the cutting. Boaters' term for canals because they were literally cut out of the land. Most people assume that canals are of an eighteenth century construction but did you know that the Fossdyke Navigation was built by the Romans to join Lindum Colonia to the River Trent, the Fossdyke Navigation is an important waterway leading west out of Lincoln. The canal has been used to transport cargo for almost 2000 years, including the stone used to build Lincoln Cathedral in the 11th century. Nor are canals history, just as The Fossdyke is all but 2000 years old, the newest canal in the UK is the Ribble Link, which opened in 2002.


----------



## Pepper

Son/Grandson coming over.  Yay!


----------



## hawkdon

Doing pretty much the same as friday, NOTHING....just
don't have any pressing issues to deal with...so resting and
trying to stay warm....only 28f here now, may not get above freezing today...have a good day if you want......


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just barely below 0 this morning. Neither the dog nor I spent more time than necessary out side this morning. Doing another round of teaching the dog and cat to get along, which is always filled with excitement. Hung and wired in a large air filter cabinet from the ceiling of the welding shop. Will give it a test today when I sand, and prep the welding cart for paint.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> I like winter because in Spring and summer, I feel I must go out... in winter, by the time I've had a think about going out, it's dark, so then I have an excuse to stay home...


see what I mean ?... it's 4.05pm.. and it's just about dark now.. and cold.. If it was summer, I would likely just be going out now...


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Doing pretty much the same as friday, NOTHING....just
> don't have any pressing issues to deal with...so resting and
> trying to stay warm....only 28f here now, may not get above freezing today...have a good day if you want......


Hawky..how are you feeling now ?...


----------



## hawkdon

Hi holly, feeling okay, just the usual aches and pains for now...thanks for asking......


----------



## Feelslikefar

Heading to the Watch Site to meet up with friends and watch our College Football team play.
We are underdogs once again, but there is always hope.

Another season without a chance to go to a Bowl game, this makes 6 seasons in a row without a 
bowl game!

Those who follow College football can understand how that feels.


----------



## ronaldj

had to finish our janitor job solo this morning. so what did I do when I got to the ladies restroom? what any guy would do I left the seats all up.


----------



## debodun

My aunt and I went to a church Christmas bazaar this morning. There was a lot of nice items, but I only bought a few things since I don't do much decorating anymore - a Christmas tree wall ornament made from bells, some other bells and a tree-shaped brooch, spent $2.75.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Listen up, y'all! That word is _*sNOw*_.


----------



## StarSong

Had baby grandson (who's now over 20 lbs) Tu-Wed-Thu.  He's nearly walking but often wants to be carried, nearly always by me rather than my husband.  DH has back and shoulder issues so it could be that the baby is used to me being the one who picks him up.  

I'm beginning to have lower back problems that are no doubt exacerbated by toting around my sweet little pumpkin. Then yesterday I hit the stores early, came home, put everything away, then started making cookie dough to stash in the freezer in anticipation of Christmas baking that'll start next weekend. 

It seems I did too much for too many days in a row and my back protested loudly yesterday afternoon. Couldn't relieve the pain with naproxen or ibuprofen so I turned to 1/3 of a Vicodin from an old prescription. That did the trick. 

Although my back feels fine this morning (nearly 10 AM), it'll be a very light-duty day for me. Tomorrow is time enough for making up more cookie dough.


----------



## NorthernLight

katlupe said:


> Not sure what I will be doing today. It probably involves keeping my legs up. So might end up watching videos or movies and a bit of reading. I have such a hard time staying down but must keep my legs up. I will try........



My daily routine revolves around, well, a few things, but one of them is having my legs horizontal throughout the day. An hour here, 20 minutes there.

This afternoon I'm meeting my local language partner. He's a nice, intelligent person, and this constitutes my entire social life.

As I've mentioned repeatedly, I've been pretty lazy lately. I'm using recent illness as an excuse. But truth be told, if I could get away with just moping around and reading every day, I would.

Of course, I'd rather do adventurous things, but they're not in the cards these days. Various constraints such as health and finances.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Maybe try some small things, short walks, some slow easy yoga movements, an at the table hobby. We all need to keep moving when possible. The alternative is not good.



NorthernLight said:


> Of course, I'd rather do adventurous things, but they're not in the cards these days. Various constraints such as health and finances.


----------



## Right Now

I've done more household chores, changed cabinet door handles in the kitchen, back online again (it's addictive) when taking a break.
Now, I'll put my feet up and finish my book, then later pick up two friends for a dinner out and a glass of wine.  Yes, I said it...wine.   'Cuz I deserve it!


----------



## NorthernLight

Geezer Garage said:


> Maybe try some small things, short walks, some slow easy yoga movements, an at the table hobby. We all need to keep moving when possible. The alternative is not good.


Thank you. I do exercise every day (except for the past few days), and I have constructive pastimes.

It is about staving off the "alternative." Hard to find something truly rewarding though.


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked ham for lunch.
Have walked the dog 3 times.
He doesn't  like  the cold  & snow.........BUT

Yesterday I took him out to toss him the new  Frisbee.
He had  fun.
New Frisbee   has a  ribbed edge & center is  concave.
Holds  the snow,, he got  face & mouth full of snow.
Wanted to take  it inside  to play with.
Sorry  that's an out side toy, had to put it away.


----------



## Shalimar

Right Now said:


> I've done more household chores, changed cabinet door handles in the kitchen, back online again (it's addictive) when taking a break.
> Now, I'll put my feet up and finish my book, then later pick up two friends for a dinner out and a glass of wine.  Yes, I said it...wine.   'Cuz I deserve it!


Love your avatar. You are so pretty, with gorgeous skin.


----------



## MickaC

As I mentioned in my post this morning……there was no sNOw predicted.
Had 3 hours of sun…..started sNOwing !!!!!!!!! 
The forecast was WRONG…...


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm happy to report I'm having a better day then yesterday when I made my rant.  I guess I needed to get that out.   I've decided I'm going to call my brother on Thanksgiving when he is in Texas with our family.  I hope I remember .....lol....never know what I will remember and won't.  I guess I should write it down.  

I went shopping today and got a sweet potato pie and some whipped cream for Thanksgiving.  I just may make cheese turkey burgers for Thanksgiving.  I also got some fresh green beans.  I'm going to make some soon for doggie and save the rest for next Thursday.  I think they will be okay.  Or maybe I should make some and freeze them.  I think you cook for a few minutes then freeze.

Right now I'm washing a load of laundry.  I was running out of wash cloths so I'm washing them.  I must have 75 of them.  I never wanted to run out of them!  Also listening to one of my playlists on YouTube Premium.  I really like the playlists they make me.  

I also bought some tortellini salad.  I don't know what it's about tortellini but I love it.  I don't eat it everyday but Thursday I had Fettuccini Alfredo with chicken and tortellini.  They make it so tasty where I get my delivery from.  It was so good I ate a ton of it.  

When I came home from grocery shopping this afternoon Suzy was barking at me and Jasmine was making a racket too.  I guess they were glad I was back home.  Really made me feel good!  Nice to feel wanted and appreciated!

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Cut, also known as the cutting. Boaters' term for canals because they were literally cut out of the land. Most people assume that canals are of an eighteenth century construction but did you know that the Fossdyke Navigation was built by the Romans to join Lindum Colonia to the River Trent, the Fossdyke Navigation is an important waterway leading west out of Lincoln. The canal has been used to transport cargo for almost 2000 years, including the stone used to build Lincoln Cathedral in the 11th century. Nor are canals history, just as The Fossdyke is all but 2000 years old, the newest canal in the UK is the Ribble Link, which opened in 2002.


Personally being a narrowboat owner ( well o/h owns the boat), I know the history of the British waterways Canal network


----------



## HoneyNut

Since I won't be leaving town and will have forever to see the museums, plus I need to conserve my pennies to furnish my future home, I waited for the weekend (free parking, $1 train fare) to resume my exploration of the "modern art" portion of the Art Museum.
Modern art is practically not art at all!  There was a quilt a woman had made from her deceased husbands work clothes (and not a cute inspired design type of quilt, it was what they apparently call a 'lazy quilt' with large irregular sections) in his memory and so she could sleep comforted by his clothes.  It was a terrific idea, and very touching, but, NOT art!  LOL - I'm no doubt displaying a terrible lack of culture.

Here is a picture of one of the art pieces that was especially unique in what I felt was a 'HOW IS THIS ART?' category, the artist had literally chiseled off a strip of wall plaster and left the pieces on the floor:


----------



## hollydolly

Think Modern art as we know it today started with Tracey Emin, and her unmade bed... Jeez.. genius I suppose for thinking it would look like art.. and it made her world famous.. but purleease.. how is this art ?.. I can look at an unmade bed all day long in my own home if I wished.. but I don't.. and thank goodness I don't have that garbage on my floor...

Money For Old Rope Art.. is what it should be called..


----------



## Right Now

Shalimar said:


> Love your avatar. You are so pretty, with gorgeous skin.


Aw, what a kind thing to say, thank you.  It is much appreciated, out of the blue.  Hugs to you, Shalimar.


----------



## Jules

Holly, Tracey Emin is a slob!  That’s not art.  I won’t use the adjectives I have in my mind to describe that mess.


----------



## HoneyNut

Jules said:


> Holly, Tracey Emin is a slob! That’s not art. I won’t use the adjectives I have in my mind to describe that mess.


I googled it, someone bought it for more than 4 million dollars!  Hopefully the buyer doesn't have a cleaning person who accidentally makes the bed.


----------



## -Oy-

It's another bright sunny day! 

Maybe I can shoehorn Mrs Oy out of the house and away frm her Christmas knitting duties again! 

There's a Christmas Market at the local football stadium so that may do it!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning boys and girls. It's positively balmy this morning so I drank my coffee on the patio. 35F!


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> Good morning boys and girls. It's positively balmy this morning so I drank my coffee on the patio. 35F!


Oh yes it's terribly balmy here too-23f. Enjoy your patio


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wow! -23 is a bit chilly

I've given a lot of thought about what to do on my day off tomorrow. The fridge is probably going to get cleaned. Yup. It's looking, well, ugh! That should make room for make-ahead stuff for Thursday.

And maybe I'll even dust and vacuum. That's still up for consideration...


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> Wow! -23 is a bit chilly
> 
> I've given a lot of thought about what to do on my day off tomorrow. The fridge is probably going to get cleaned. Yup. It's looking, well, ugh! That should make room for make-ahead stuff for Thursday.
> 
> And maybe I'll even dust and vacuum. That's still up for consideration...


No it's just 23 not minus.  I put that minus sign just to separate my sentence.  Thank God it's not below zero!


----------



## Lee

It's going to be a cold day today so maybe I'll make some peanut butter cookies. Hot chocolate, a good book, cookies and a fireplace, while hubby keeps busy with a jigsaw puzzle. A simple life but it works.


----------



## Ruthanne

I've been up all night surfing the web, playing games on my phone, drinking coffee.  I got on Amazon and bought a Christmas  tree.  The picture of it looks nice and it already has tons of lights on it.  It's 6 feet tall.  I will get it Wednesday.  I want to see it and then decide if I'll get a tree topper.  Thinking of an angel.

Just washed the kitchen floor and soon I will cook some green beans and carrots for my dog.  I mix it with her food.  The Vet said those veggies are good for her.

.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lee said:


> It's going to be a cold day today so maybe I'll make some peanut butter cookies. Hot chocolate, a good book, cookies and a fireplace, while hubby keeps busy with a jigsaw puzzle. A simple life but it works.


That sounds wonderful  I haven't baked cookies in a while.  A fireplace is great.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Holly, Tracey Emin is a slob!  That’s not art.  I won’t use the adjectives I have in my mind to describe that mess.


yes well I thought so at the time, still do... but Tracey has gone through terrible medical problems now.. she's had almost all of her insides taken away..including her private parts due to cancer .. I won't go into detail... but she's even taken pictures of herself post OP .. and called it art.. I won't post the pics here, but if you want to see.. then it's on this link..

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...can-curl-up-and-die-or-you-can-get-on-with-it


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> It's another bright sunny day!
> 
> Maybe I can shoehorn Mrs Oy out of the house and away frm her Christmas knitting duties again!
> 
> There's a Christmas Market at the local football stadium so that may do it!


there's a Christmas Market and Christmas fair in a nearby town.. but it's a very difficult town to drive in and out of, and to park, and litererally hundreds of thousands go to the christmas market. I would like to have gone but it's just to stressful to drive in..and try and find a parking space.... and it's forecast to rain  this afternoon


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> yes well I thought so at the time, still do... but Tracey has gone through terrible medical problems now.. she's had almost all of her insides taken away..including her private parts due to cancer .. I won't go into detail... but she's even taken pictures of herself post OP .. and called it art.. I won't post the pics here, but if you want to see.. then it's on this link..
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...can-curl-up-and-die-or-you-can-get-on-with-it


@hollydolly 

She is one hell of a gutsy woman! Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## Blessed

I am going back to bed with my migraine for a while.  Will try to throw a  veggie soup later.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I am going back to bed with my migraine for a while.  Will try to throw a  veggie soup later.


so sorry to hear you're suffering Blessed...  be well soon...


----------



## moviequeen1

Another lovely day in paradise,when I woke up at 5:30am looked out my bedrm window noticed we had more snow. I think it was more wind blown because last night it was a bit gusty
I got dressed, bundled up around 6:30,temp was a 'balmy' 21 went outside from our back door entrance. The sidewalks in our community garden had been salted/ shoveled ,so I walked  back/forth a couple of times just to get some fresh air/exercise.
 There is a travel ban in parts of the city, travel is not encouraged,there are idiots who feel the need to go anyways. The local paper{Bflo News} won't be delivered today,I have the digital copy,can read it on my laptop As I type this its beautiful,sunny, but cold. I'll probably go out again mid morning,go out the front door,sidewalks are shoveled. The rest of my day read my book,magazines


----------



## MickaC

Not trying to be a complainer…..
Was all ready for a good nites’ sleep, settled in, then the restless leg syndrome started….and lasted…..and lasted.
Gave up, walked around, did some jigsaw puzzle, walked around more…..then tried to go to sleep, just after 4am.
Haven’t had it that bad for quite some time.
Will be dragging my butt today.
But….
There is more shovelling to do……sigh . It’s only November 20……shovel….shovel.
I’m going to cave, and get the driveway cleared tomorrow…..yes, the wind blew everything back.
There is an advantage to having it cleared…..is that….they pull it all back to the street and pushes it in a pile on my yard far enough from the driveway, where it doesn’t cause sNOW banks.
When I shovel, obviously, when the wind blows the build upon each side of the driveway, causes the sNOw to build up and cause sNOw banks.

Mother Nature is going to make my last winter of shovelling a memorable one. .

My usual cleaning of course will get done…..couple loads of laundry…..and hopefully a POWER NAP.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Not trying to be a complainer…..
> Was all ready for a good nites’ sleep, settled in, then the restless leg syndrome started….and lasted…..and lasted.
> Gave up, walked around, did some jigsaw puzzle, walked around more…..then tried to go to sleep, just after 4am.
> Haven’t had it that bad for quite some time.
> Will be dragging my butt today.
> But….
> There is more shovelling to do……sigh . It’s only November 20……shovel….shovel.
> I’m going to cave, and get the driveway cleared tomorrow…..yes, the wind blew everything back.
> There is an advantage to having it cleared…..is that….they pull it all back to the street and pushes it in a pile on my yard far enough from the driveway, where it doesn’t cause sNOW banks.
> When I shovel, obviously, when the wind blows the build upon each side of the driveway, causes the sNOw to build up and cause sNOw banks.
> 
> Mother Nature is going to make my last winter of shovelling a memorable one. .
> 
> My usual cleaning of course will get done…..couple loads of laundry…..and hopefully a POWER NAP.


Just keep in your mind that next year you will not be doing this. You will be in your new place and can watch someone else take care of all those outside chores.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> there's a Christmas Market and Christmas fair in a nearby town.. but it's a very difficult town to drive in and out of, and to park, and litererally hundreds of thousands go to the christmas market. I would like to have gone but it's just to stressful to drive in..and try and find a parking space.... and it's forecast to rain  this afternoon


We went - it was rubbish. In and out in 15min lol.


----------



## katlupe

It is 23 degrees here presently and snowing pretty hard. I was thinking I would have to walk out to the dumpster today but will probably not. Just tie up my garbage bag tightly until tomorrow. So working on filing my last pile of papers till the next one accumulates. After that I will see what I feel like doing. Coffee right now.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> We went - it was rubbish. In and out in 15min lol.


so often they are... when it's just a Chritmas market.. the one in St Albans that I was going to go to, takes up the whole town centre because it has side-shows etc  but the parking is awful.. so really not worth the stress. if they took it an put it in a much more open area then it would make a big difference


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I googled it, someone bought it for more than 4 million dollars!  Hopefully the buyer doesn't have a cleaning person who accidentally makes the bed.


it was quite a long time ago...


----------



## hollydolly

Well instead of going out, I stayed home and did some cleaning...oh Joy... lol... I mean the monthly type of cleaning.. washing down window frames.. and so on.. 

I laid a new doormat last week at the back door, but the residue from the previous  non slip rug tape was still showing on the floor tiles.. so I got some Adhesive remover, and poured that on, and scrubbed it all off.. came up very nicely thank goodness.. 

That's enough for today.. it's still dry but overcast outside, but it's very cold... fortunately I have several layers on so when I was back and forth to the Barn it didn't feel too bad, except for breathing in the crisp air..

2.20pm now, another 90 mins and it'll be dark...  and tomorrow is forecast to rain all day again..


----------



## Sliverfox

Noticing  how  bright sun light is on new fallen snow .
Its 18 out.

Oldest son  informed  hubby  that he will be here tomorrow to stay  for  the week.
I will probably be   busy   keeping up with the guys &  dog.
So don't  worry   about me,, will check in  if I can.

Wishing everyone a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## squatting dog

Cold and drizzly out, so, good day to work on the front suspension on the chevy. Just knew those tubular A-arms would come in handy one day. Also trying different parts on the big block. Trying to find the right look.


----------



## StarSong

Our daughter and her family are coming over late this afternoon for a visit and dinner.  Will be making potato tacos, fajita veggies (sauteed onions, zucchini and and bell pepper), and maybe some Mexican rice.


----------



## NorthernLight

Enjoying my lazy morning. I have a trivia game, a conversation with my language partner, and a bit of housework lined up for later.

I promised myself that tomorrow I'd get back on schedule. Exercise, proper house cleaning, etc. Really dreading it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

moviequeen1 said:


> Another lovely day in paradise,when I woke up at 5:30am looked out my bedrm window noticed we had more snow. I think it was more wind blown because last night it was a bit gusty
> I got dressed, bundled up around 6:30,temp was a 'balmy' 21 went outside from our back door entrance. The sidewalks in our community garden had been salted/ shoveled ,so I walked  back/forth a couple of times just to get some fresh air/exercise.
> There is a travel ban in parts of the city, travel is not encouraged,there are idiots who feel the need to go anyways. The local paper{Bflo News} won't be delivered today,I have the digital copy,can read it on my laptop As I type this its beautiful,sunny, but cold. I'll probably go out again mid morning,go out the front door,sidewalks are shoveled. The rest of my day read my book,magazines


Having lived in upstate NY, @moviequeen1, I know there isn't much that slows down Buffalo, but apparently 5-6 feet of snow all at once will do it  Oy vey... take care


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Having lived in upstate NY, @moviequeen1, I know there isn't much that slows down Buffalo, but apparently 5-6 feet of snow all at once will do it  Oy vey... take care


OMG..CS I hope you don't have to go out in that... WoW!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Enjoyed singing with the choir this AM... we have a new choir director who really knows his stuff and it's a pleasure to sing under his direction.

Home to chicken/corn chowder, apple slices and a big pot of piping hot masala chai...  I know the thermometer outside says about 45 degrees F but it's just so raw that it feels a lot colder.

Looking forward to knitting, reading and maybe watching another episode of Inspector Morse.  

Thinking about Christmas decorating...  I haven't been home for Christmas in several years and definitely haven't had time to decorate (not that I ever went to the nth degree) but I would really love to get the trimmings out and really 'do' the house up this year.  We will see...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> OMG..CS I hope you don't have to go out in that... WoW!!


No no, @hollydolly-- there's none of that where I am.  But I remember the winters in NY from my 20's... some winters they just ran out of places to put the shovelled snow!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> No no, @hollydolly-- there's none of that where I am.  But I remember the winters in NY from my 20's... some winters they just ran out of places to put the shovelled snow!


*phew*.... thank goodness not you..

I remember when I was a kid our Relatives in Toronto.. would send photos of their one story house.. totally up to the eaves in Snow, and they'd be digging their cars out ...


----------



## dobielvr

Will be watching all the Hallmark movies I saved from yesterday when I get done at the computer.
It's pretty chilly in here, so I've got my fingerless gloves on while typing.

Supposed to get up to 65* today later.


----------



## Chet

It's around freezing and windy so no desire to go out.


----------



## moviequeen1

In the city where I live, we got about 14 inches The areas south of Buffalo  e.g Orchard Park, Hamburg they got 4-5 ft of the white stuff .I'm sure the ski operators are in 7th heaven with all the snow
I went out 3 times this morning was able to go half way down the street most of the sidewalks were shoveled,just for exercise& fresh air.I went again this afternoon,walked 2 times around the apt complex. I'm use to walking in this weather,did so when I was walking to work.
No surprise, Buffalo schools will be closed tomorrow,at least it won't be cold temps in the 40's


----------



## Sliverfox

Just learned that my son is bringing his  pet cockatoo with him !
They will be here all this  coming week.

Everyone  cross  your  fingers  that   Mac doesn't  get her.
Mac  can jump about  3- 4  feet into the  air.
Bird has  made  swooping passes at Mac when he was smaller.


----------



## Furryanimal

annual Opticians appointment in which I attempt to decide which is better..1 or 2?


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> annual Opticians appointment in which I attempt to decide which is better..1 or 2?


lol... and they do it so fast...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Here we are again...morning! A cold morning at that. 24F. But I took my coffee to the patio anyway. It just doesn't taste right if not on the patio.

Today's a day off, and I forgot what all I was going to do. Obviously, that means the list was too long

One thing I thought of this morning is that I'll make the pumpkin pie and freeze it until Thursday. I'm gonna need cooked pork sausage, too, so that can get done and put in the fridge.

Speaking of fridge, I just remembered that cleaning the fridge was one of the things I planned to do. Ok. Bake pumpkin pie and freeze, cook sausage, clean fridge. 

Along with kitchen stuff...wait for it...I'm gonna...wait for it..._*dust*_ and vacuum. You heard it here first. _*Dust! *_

Maybe we'll hear from @Aneeda72 today.


----------



## Pepper

Started out not wanting to leave my comfortable bed and feeling low but seeing the Beatles as kids has already eased my outlook on how this day will go.  Because of John Paul George & Ringo *I might just make it after all!*


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> lol... and they do it so fast...


Yeah!Eveything was okay...even aced the field test!


----------



## -Oy-

Chilly and overcast here today. We had a lovely morning in the local park with Likkle Grandson. We took nuts and seed to feed the squirrels and ducks  

Off to the gym this afternoon then bringing Mum here to see Likkle Grandson for an hour


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Finished making appetizer plate with raw veggies, now onto peeling apples for an apple/blueberry cobbler.  Looking forward to seeing my grand girls today and 4 out of six kids in the house, giving thanks for our blessings


----------



## Georgiagranny

So far there's a load of laundry going, fruitcakes wrapped and soaked in bourbon (because I used up all the brandy for the brandied cranberries), removed clutter from countertops and put it all away. 

Even managed to get in a shower. Didn't have a chainsaw to cut toenails but got the job done anyway. 

Breakfast is heating up...biscuits and gravy, maybe some broccoli. I don't care what time it is. Where is it carved in stone that we can't have broccoli for breakfast?


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when i woke up at 5am,looked out my bedrm window, no more accumulating snow on ground for a change
 I went back to bed for an hr,got up around 6:15 went out for early walk,was 25 a bit of wind, walked to the end of my street.My NYT won't be delivered today,will get it tomorrow
I have no plans for today,hope to get another walk in after the high winds subside probably this afternoon. Tonight I'll watched on Food network' Holiday Baking Championship,always enjoy watching this show


----------



## MickaC

Feeling somewhat lost this morning…..there is no sNOw to shovel…..yet. .
Will have the driveway cleared today….I have shovelled the same stubborn snow banks on the driveway often enough….time for the BIG BOY, speaking of the huff….to push the sNOw away south of my driveway, where it doesn’t ‘t cause more sNOw banks.
Will enjoy getting some things caught up with in the house.
Getting some garbage items out for garbage tomorrow…..same with recycling for Wednesday, from my sorting….some things are just garbage and or good for recycling.
Do some more extra laundry, things like couch covers, etc.


----------



## Sliverfox

Going with hubby to learn what  ortho doctor has to say.

Getting ready  for oldest son's arrival.


----------



## Lee

Think I will have a look at Pinterest today, I have so much stuff saved on there and I forget what I saved.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Lee said:


> Think I will have a look at Pinterest today, I have so much stuff saved on there and I forget what I saved.


Like saving recipes and never making the stuff? LOL


----------



## hollydolly

I've been doing very little today... re-arranged some things in the livingroom.. watched a show on Discovery +.. but because it's raining so heavily, I just love to hunker down.... it's almost 3pm it'll be dark in an hour ..


----------



## Mizmo

You ladies make me feel so guilty with all the stuff you are doing.
We have some snow. Not a lot but enough to make it uneasy underfoot so no outdoor activity for me today

I thought I might have my TV and chips day but now I am thinking I should change my bed or maybe I will clean out that cupboard under the sink,  or maybe I should dust down my venetian blinds  or defrost my small freezer...oh I am tired thinking of all these maybes.
  Maybe I will just have a coffee and cookie for now and decide which maybe later.
Is that a good idea?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Very little today.  Chopped some logs and did a bit of tidying up.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> You ladies make me feel so guilty with all the stuff you are doing.
> We have some snow. Not a lot but enough to make it uneasy underfoot so no outdoor activity for me today
> 
> I thought I might have my TV and chips day but now I am thinking I should change my bed or maybe I will clean out that cupboard under the sink,  or maybe I should dust down my venetian blinds  or defrost my small freezer...oh I am tired thinking of all these maybes.
> Maybe I will just have a coffee and cookie for now and decide which maybe later.
> Is that a good idea?
> View attachment 251482


I vote for coffee and cookies. Make the cookies gingerbread. According to GAlady, it's National Gingerbread Day. Never mind you're in Canada. Canada is part of North America; therefore, National Gingerbread Day is in Canada, too.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> I vote for coffee and cookies. Make the cookies gingerbread. According to GAlady, it's National Gingerbread Day. Never mind you're in Canada. Canada is part of North America; therefore, National Gingerbread Day is in Canada, too.


Actually I do have some gingerbread cookies...forgot I had them...so that is what I will have. They are small but I will eat two and then maybe one for you ...okay...


----------



## LadyEmeraude

today I cook and bake, but that is after some errands and all sorts of things, like
shopping to get a new bathroom mirror and have my rugs cleaned. That will take
up my entire day this lovely Monday and until bedtime lol.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dammit! I fell asleep and scorched the rutabaga. So much for make ahead...


----------



## JimBob1952

Georgiagranny said:


> Dammit! I fell asleep and scorched the rutabaga. So much for make ahead...



Er, what is a rutabaga?


----------



## Aneeda72

A quick pop in.  Still have horrible pain, called cardiologist, got appointment for tomorrow as something is wrong they say.  You think?  

So have not been sleeping, and a midnight call with Joey on the phone, that they called the paramedics for him.  Chest pain, trouble breathing, throwing up, stomach in agony.  Just like October last year when he had Covid paramedics take him to hospital and dump him there.  Staff never shows up.  This folks, is why I do not own a gun.  

His white blood cell count is very high.  He has a bad infection somewhere.  His heart rate was fast.  His oxygen low.  They did a cat scan of his tummy.  They attempted a rectal exam, but he was uncooperative.  They did find his rectum was filled with blood, a lot of red blood.  But they were unable to determine a cause due to his not being cooperative.  

When they do the endoscopy they will do a more complete rectal exam.  And yes, I am wondering if something very bad has happened to him.  He will also have a colonoscopy and other tests.

Amyway, won’t be on much till I am better.  But if I have news about Joey I will pop back on.  He looks really sick.  They gave him pain meds.


----------



## Georgiagranny

JimBob1952 said:


> Er, what is a rutabaga?



https://www.google.com/search?q=rut...4AIABpwGIAagHkgEDNC40mAEAoAEB&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Pecos

I just got my updated COVID booster and am home. So far, I feel just fine and will spend most of the day moving files from my desktop to my new laptop. None of the other COVID shots that I have taken gave me any particular trouble.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yanno that one favorite saucepan we all have? The one that's just the right size? Mine is too big to be called a saucepan and too small to be called a pot. That's the one that got scorched  I hope it can be saved.

Pumpkin pie is in the oven. 

What's left to do? Um. Shift laundry. Fold the dry stuff. Then...dust and vacuum. I'm gonna dust and vacuum. Really I am!


----------



## Jules

@Georgiagranny, for that saucepan, add some bleach to the water while soaking.  I’ve saved a few pans that way.  I’m going to make a rutabaga puff this week.  Just need to get out the chainsaw to cut it up.

@Aneeda72, so much happening with you and your family.  You’re in my thoughts.


----------



## Jules

Laundry is on.  Spent 1/2 hour searching the Bay site for a black blanket.  Yesterday I bought one in red.  They have a really good sale on right now and everything I want is sold out.  It snowed last night so that means the sidewalks and roads will be a challenge again.  At least I got long walks in yesterday.


----------



## hearlady

Getting ready for the holiday. Mostly cleaning. Tomorrow shopping. Wednesday cooking.
Thursday evening passing out from exhaustion. 
Friday start on Christmas. 
I thought retirement was relaxing?
I've found I'm busier but in a very good way.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> Laundry is on.  Spent 1/2 hour searching the Bay site for a black blanket.  Yesterday I bought one in red.  They have a really good sale on right now and everything I want is sold out.  It snowed last night so that means the sidewalks and roads will be a challenge again.  At least I got long walks in yesterday.


I don't think I've ever seen a black blanket......


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules I've scorched pans before but not so bad that I couldn't just scour them. I asked Ms. Google, that housekeeper extraordinaire. She said sprinkle the pan with baking soda so I did. I'll let it be for a while and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll try your method.

Dry clothes hung up and others in the basket while the rest of the stuff dries. In the meantime...wait for it...are you ready?...dusting! Yup. _*Dusting!*_Then vacuuming.


----------



## NorthernLight

Ugh. I promised myself I'd resume my regular schedule today. Cr@p. Where is my reward?


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a black blanket......


They had black in twin and king in the store.  Of course, I need a queen.  

@Georgiagranny, right, the bleach is the last resort.  I’ll pretend that it’s just theory that I’ve had to do this,


----------



## JimBob1952

Georgiagranny said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=rut...4AIABpwGIAagHkgEDNC40mAEAoAEB&sclient=gws-wiz



Same thing as a turnip?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jules said:


> @Georgiagranny, right, the bleach is the last resort.  I’ll pretend that it’s just theory that I’ve had to do this,


Meaning that you're like Ms. Google? A housekeeper extraordinaire?


----------



## Liberty

We've been planted in front of the warm woodburning fire all 
morning!  Its raining...yucky weather, just glad its not freezing!


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> Ugh. I promised myself I'd resume my regular schedule today. Cr@p. Where is my reward?


I dunno.  Did you resume your regular schedule? If so, virtue is its own reward. If not, no reward, which is the same as virtue being its own reward


----------



## Remy

Lee said:


> Think I will have a look at Pinterest today, I have so much stuff saved on there and I forget what I saved.


Lee, it's a bottomless pit. But it's so much fun. One thing I love about the internet, so many free ideas, tutorials and even patterns.


----------



## Remy

Went over to work. Parking lot only. Still testing positive for covid. Ack. I'm mad, tired of being cooped up. The infection control person (who was of coarse out in the parking lot smoking when she couldn't have been at work that long)  stated I can go back to work Friday since it's day 10 without testing. Wish she had said Saturday. Actually I should have said I'd come back Saturday but I never think to advocate for myself.

I want to quit working so bad. I'm tired of being around and seeing these people.


----------



## hawkdon

Well, just for the heck of it I fell down in the
front yard again, just now....but the yard is harder than
last time, frozen, and of course the firemen came and got
me up, again, they know me well by now....but it is cold
out there......


----------



## hearlady

Oh no!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Remy Is retirement far, far away?

@hawkdon Geez, could you at least fall into a big pile of leaves or a sNOwbank?

Listen up, y'all. I dusted. Yup. Sure did. Dusted. I'm probably good to go until Valentine's Day?

And vacuumed.

Pie is out of the oven.

Dishes have been washed, dried, put away.

Laundry is done and hung up or folded and put away.

I feel positively virtuous. And @NorthernLight My reward is banana pudding that DD made and just brought over.


----------



## BC Flash

Georgiagranny said:


> Yanno that one favorite saucepan we all have? The one that's just the right size? Mine is too big to be called a saucepan and too small to be called a pot. That's the one that got scorched  I hope it can be saved.
> 
> Pumpkin pie is in the oven.
> 
> What's left to do? Um. Shift laundry. Fold the dry stuff. Then...dust and vacuum. I'm gonna dust and vacuum. Really I am!


Here is a foolproof way to clean a scorched/burnt on pots/pans      I did over 100 tests to make sure it works LOLOL!!

How to Clean Pans Using Baking Soda and Vinegar - Foodll


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Well, just for the heck of it I fell down in the
> front yard again, just now....but the yard is harder than
> last time, frozen, and of course the firemen came and got
> me up, again, they know me well by now....but it is cold
> out there......


Hawky...why ?.. and how ?.. have you worked out yet what's causing the falls ? are you hurt ?..did you wait long to be picked up ?


----------



## dobielvr

Georgiagranny said:


> @Jules I've scorched pans before but not so bad that I couldn't just scour them. I asked Ms. Google, that housekeeper extraordinaire. She said sprinkle the pan with baking soda so I did. I'll let it be for a while and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll try your method.
> 
> Dry clothes hung up and others in the basket while the rest of the stuff dries. In the meantime...wait for it...are you ready?...dusting! Yup. _*Dusting!*_Then vacuuming.


Baking soda...didn't work.  Even added some lemon?  (must have read that somewhere)  Ended up having to throw away  my perfectly now damaged sauce pan.  

Hope you have better luck!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@dobielvr I found some white vinegar in the cupboard so added some to the baking soda.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> A quick pop in.  Still have horrible pain, called cardiologist, got appointment for tomorrow as something is wrong they say.  You think?
> 
> So have not been sleeping, and a midnight call with Joey on the phone, that they called the paramedics for him.  Chest pain, trouble breathing, throwing up, stomach in agony.  Just like October last year when he had Covid paramedics take him to hospital and dump him there.  Staff never shows up.  This folks, is why I do not own a gun.
> 
> His white blood cell count is very high.  He has a bad infection somewhere.  His heart rate was fast.  His oxygen low.  They did a cat scan of his tummy.  They attempted a rectal exam, but he was uncooperative.  They did find his rectum was filled with blood, a lot of red blood.  But they were unable to determine a cause due to his not being cooperative.
> 
> When they do the endoscopy they will do a more complete rectal exam.  And yes, I am wondering if something very bad has happened to him.  He will also have a colonoscopy and other tests.
> 
> Amyway, won’t be on much till I am better.  But if I have news about Joey I will pop back on.  He looks really sick.  They gave him pain meds.


I wish so……for you to get through all these challenges……sooner rather than later.
Sorry to hear Joey is not well….you nor he needed this.
PLEASE, get well……and Joey….hang in there.
Post when you can….you mean the world to us, here.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I wish so……for you to get through all these challenges……sooner rather than later.
> Sorry to hear Joey is not well….you nor he needed this.
> PLEASE, get well……and Joey….hang in there.
> Post when you can….you mean the world to us, here.


On the chance that this was an injury caused by a member of staff, the hospital has placed a camera in his room for his safety.  They are working on controlling the bleeding and he will have a colonoscopy tomorrow morning


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 
Ditto what Micka said. You are a bright spark of energy here. Feel better, soon  

I hope all turns out for Joey. A camera is a good idea.


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Well, just for the heck of it I fell down in the
> front yard again, just now....but the yard is harder than
> last time, frozen, and of course the firemen came and got
> me up, again, they know me well by now....but it is cold
> out there......


Oh no (((Don))). I hope you're ok. Do you have a cane? Get one, if not. Did you feel dizzy or what happened?

It's so easy to trip over something. Be well, my friend.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Oh no (((Don))). I hope you're ok. Do you have a cane? Get one, if not. Did you feel dizzy or what happened?
> 
> It's so easy to trip over something. Be well, my friend.


Either a cane, or a walker might be better.


----------



## hawkdon

I'm okay, will be sore tomorrow...my front yard is
a hillside, bent down to pick up something and lost my
balance, couldn't regain it due to steep slope and down
I went......thanks all.....


----------



## Remy

Oh no @hawkdon. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Remy

@Georgiagranny I don't know. I can't figure out what is going to happen to me. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Jules I've scorched pans before but not so bad that I couldn't just scour them. I asked Ms. Google, that housekeeper extraordinaire. She said sprinkle the pan with baking soda so I did. I'll let it be for a while and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll try your method.
> 
> Dry clothes hung up and others in the basket while the rest of the stuff dries. In the meantime...wait for it...are you ready?...dusting! Yup. _*Dusting!*_Then vacuuming.


Bar Keepers Friend after that good soak, works for me!!


----------



## fancicoffee13

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


I went to see if I could refinance my vehicle, but the rates are increasing through the year 2023.  So, not going to save any money that way.


----------



## dobielvr

Georgiagranny said:


> @dobielvr I found some white vinegar in the cupboard so added some to the baking soda.


Tried that too.
I made a paste out of all those things 

It's ok, they're only pans...could be worse, right?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@dobielvr  Yabbut I've had this one for more than 40 years, and I'm very attached to it. We've been through a lot together and have lived all over the world! It's my friend...


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## Mizmo

So that extra ginger cookie I ate for @Georgiagranny earlier gave me some energy and I did choose the maybe  laundry option.
Four trips to laundry room,  up and down .  Stripped the bed , washed  and dried the duvet cover and every thing else , remade the bed and promptly fell on the floor.  Near my bed so no harm done.
I should know better by now. Getting the duvet cover on alone is a big chore for me these days.  Almost buttoned myself in with the duvet. Tomorrow  then,  is my TV and potato chip day. I have recorded the Magpie Murders so will binge watch. There will be some napping done of course but  the good thing about recordings is that you can always rewind.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Duvet covers are tools of the devil, I'm tellin' ya! I've managed to get myself tangled up in mine...it like trying to stuff 10 pounds of potatoes in a five pound sack   I've invented new cuss words for that particular project...


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Duvet covers are tools of the devil, I'm tellin' ya! I've managed to get myself tangled up in mine...it like trying to stuff 10 pounds of potatoes in a five pound sack   I've invented new cuss words for that particular project...


Glad to hear I am not the only one with that problem. It is a b*tch of a job at this age. I was so exhausted I just folded up and fell down.
Next time I launder I will ask you for the cuss words ...it might help...


----------



## Leann

Georgiagranny said:


> @Remy Is retirement far, far away?
> 
> @hawkdon Geez, could you at least fall into a big pile of leaves or a sNOwbank?
> 
> Listen up, y'all. I dusted. Yup. Sure did. Dusted. I'm probably good to go until Valentine's Day?
> 
> And vacuumed.
> 
> Pie is out of the oven.
> 
> Dishes have been washed, dried, put away.
> 
> Laundry is done and hung up or folded and put away.
> 
> I feel positively virtuous. And @NorthernLight My reward is banana pudding that DD made and just brought over.


You are a bundle of energy and inspiration. If this is an indelicate question then please tell me it's none of my business. May I ask how old you are?


----------



## Leann

I have been unpacking. I just returned from a week in Ireland. It was wonderful BUT honestly, it was exhausting. Travel is tiring and jet lag for me is torture. However, the weather was great, the people were so friendly, the scenery was unbeatable and the food was delicious. I walked many miles each day (but somehow can't seem to do the same when I'm back home). Good to be back.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Leann Just turned 82 this past Saturday. Bundle of energy? Nah...when I'm done, I'm done, and sit around on my como se llama for hours on end! It's what I do as soon as I get home from work. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I have been unpacking. I just returned from a week in Ireland. It was wonderful BUT honestly, it was exhausting. Travel is tiring and jet lag for me is torture. However, the weather was great, the people were so friendly, the scenery was unbeatable and the food was delicious. I walked many miles each day (but somehow can't seem to do the same when I'm back home). Good to be back.


well..I'm beggared... you didn't pop over  for a cuppa tea ...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Leann Just turned 82 this past Saturday. Bundle of energy? Nah...when I'm done, I'm done, and sit around on my como se llama for hours on end! It's what I do as soon as I get home from work. LOL


happy belated birthday Old woman...


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked  some  cookies today.


----------



## Jules

I’m sitting wondering if I did or didn’t say something on your birthday.  Doesn’t matter, wishing you a belated one now, @Georgiagranny.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Listen up, y'all. I dusted. Yup. Sure did. Dusted. I'm probably good to go until Valentine's Day?
> 
> And vacuumed.
> 
> Pie is out of the oven.
> 
> Dishes have been washed, dried, put away.
> 
> Laundry is done and hung up or folded and put away.
> 
> I feel positively virtuous. And @NorthernLight My reward is banana pudding that DD made and just brought over.


 ......And Belated Birthday Wishes from  this older woman


----------



## Leann

Georgiagranny said:


> @Leann Just turned 82 this past Saturday. Bundle of energy? Nah...when I'm done, I'm done, and sit around on my como se llama for hours on end! It's what I do as soon as I get home from work. LOL


@Georgiagranny you really are amazing...I can only hope to have some of the stamina you have!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> well..I'm beggared... you didn't pop over  for a cuppa tea ...


Oh my dear sister by another mister, I wish I had! So sorry.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wow. It's 38F here. Positively tropical

Off to work with me. It's gonna be a bizzy bizzy day what with all the folks who don't want to wait until "the last minute" and shop tomorrow


----------



## Lee

Going to the doctor today, then a stop for a few groceries and weekly lottery tickets. Not much else.


----------



## katlupe

Going to order my groceries with Instacart again today. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment and don't want to shop the day before Thanksgiving. Doing some household chores, vacuuming, mopping and maybe a load of laundry. 

@Aneeda72 I am sorry to hear about all the troubles you are going through. Keeping you and Joey in prayer.


----------



## jet

as i been crocked for a few days,,im gonna potter around the garden


----------



## hearlady

Grocery shopping. If you don't hear from me, I had a stroke from the prices.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I think I'd better finally put away the rest of the laundry that was left before COVID hit me.  I did cover the basket with something. I also need to change the spring/summer clothes in my emergency bag to fall/winter. I make it easy by putting each season's items in two Space Bags.
This evening we're taking Deja to her vet appointment for her check up and rabies shot. Afterward, we'll stop by the UPS store so I can return an Amazon order. UPS takes care of the labels and it literally takes only a minute to complete the return. I will also continue playing catch up with my favorite T.V. shows and most likely take a nap before we have to leave out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hawkdon said:


> I have been dealing with pain, again, all day, left hand, Arthur
> and others came to visit today, pain creams, heat pad, nothing is helping....so I'm pissing and moaning all over the place...be
> glad u r not hear...>!!!!


So sorry to read this Don. I know it doesn't help with the pain but I do keep you and others I know suffering with chronic pain in prayer. I hope you can find relief, some way, somehow...soon!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Shopping again today.  Apart from the prices, actually finding some common items is virtually impossible. Tried 3 different stores before we found one that had Mayo!  That's us pretty well stocked up now.  Just have to wait till turkeys start appearing - that is unless avian flu wipes them out.


----------



## MickaC

Have a dusting of snow to remove……I think I was happy yesterday, because it was a day without sNOwing…..but…..we had light falling from 7 to 10 last nite, then cleared off.
What’s sad about our winters is that we get very little sunlight, like yesterday, cloudy all day, clears at nite.
Need to have a power meeting with Mother Nature about that.
My usual cleaning chores, washing up the last of the under the bed storage containers to fill from my sorting mission….filling with going with me stuff.
My small dining table came yesterday, will put that together.
And see what else I can get into.


----------



## charry

husband sitting as i always do everyday...
normally i can persuade him to come for a drive with me , but hes not interested lately


----------



## moviequeen1

I woke up around 5:50am looked out my bedroom window facing  our community garden, saw a bit of green grass-YES! the more  snow melts I'll be happy
I went for a short walk around 6:20 1 time around apt complex, temp was 33 was refreshing no wind
 My friend, Mary&I have just returned from our weekly 'road trip', we went to local grocery store,Price Right because they open at 8am,wanted to go before everybody else comes today or tomorrow.I needed some items she did as well. We were in/out of there in 20 min
We finally got mail late yesterday for the 1st time since Fri,on my mid morning walk will take my bill to mailbx at the end of my street,rest of my day read NYT,my book


----------



## IKE

Gotta be at the bank with mama at 10:00 this morning and then go get me a haircut afterwards.....I'm hoping that I can sweet talk her into getting us a couple cheeseburgers and fries for lunch after the haircut.


----------



## Jackie23

I'm glad to see members getting some relief from the snow...It is in the mid 40s here expecting it to warm to 60, I'm hoping I can finish mulching the leaves today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yesterday's "Thanksgiving" get-together went well...  enjoyed having everyone that could make it home.  One eye opener-- the dining room that used to hold 8 ppl (two parents and six kids) with room to spare seemed much smaller with one parent and 4 now-adult siblings!



One funny thing....   my 10-yr-old granddaughter was in the yard with her mother and I... youngest son came out and volunteered to take a pic of the three of us.  Granddaughter took it upon herself to step over and give 30=something Uncle a tutorial in how to take a pic with an Iphone.  Seth smiled tolerantly through the whole thing and my daughter and I were having to hold each other up, laughing.  My granddaughter is nothing if not articulate, outspoken and confident!  (She also has waist-length red hair... She's a shoe-in to play Ann Shirley of Green Gables!)


----------



## Sliverfox

Busy  keeping  the dog away from son's cockatoo.

He  flew  his drone  this morning.
Dog  go so excited  that I ended up on the ground.
That's what I get for letting his leash out  full length (16 ft).


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday's "Thanksgiving" get-together went well...  enjoyed having everyone that could make it home.  One eye opener-- the dining room that used to hold 8 ppl (two parents and six kids) with room to spare seemed much smaller with one parent and 4 now-adult siblings!
> 
> View attachment 251679
> 
> One funny thing....   my 10-yr-old granddaughter was in the yard with her mother and I... youngest son came out and volunteered to take a pic of the three of us.  Granddaughter took it upon herself to step over and give 30=something Uncle a tutorial in how to take a pic with an Iphone.  Seth smiled tolerantly through the whole thing and my daughter and I were having to hold each other up, laughing.  My granddaughter is nothing if not articulate, outspoken and confident!  (She also has waist-length red hair... She's a shoe-in to play Ann Shirley of Green Gables!)


beautiful family photo CS.... they are all so handsome.. , made me laugh about little GD.. that's the way it is today with the youngsters they're all like mini adults..


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday's "Thanksgiving" get-together went well...  enjoyed having everyone that could make it home.  One eye opener-- the dining room that used to hold 8 ppl (two parents and six kids) with room to spare seemed much smaller with one parent and 4 now-adult siblings!
> 
> View attachment 251679
> 
> One funny thing....   my 10-yr-old granddaughter was in the yard with her mother and I... youngest son came out and volunteered to take a pic of the three of us.  Granddaughter took it upon herself to step over and give 30=something Uncle a tutorial in how to take a pic with an Iphone.  Seth smiled tolerantly through the whole thing and my daughter and I were having to hold each other up, laughing.  My granddaughter is nothing if not articulate, outspoken and confident!  (She also has waist-length red hair... She's a shoe-in to play Ann Shirley of Green Gables!)


You have an AWESOME FAMILY…..such JOY for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm going to type this all now.. because I might not be able to do it later.. I've got a big update to do on my computer shortly, and  it's always a concern that it'll work afterwards because the o/h was the one who did the critical updates, and knew what he was doing.. I don't so much.. so we'll see..

Anyway not long back ( it's dark and 4.15pm ).. from first off all picking up a prescription.. then onto the pharmacy to get my Covid Booster.. that was around 11am.. and now my arm is just starting to hurt.. 

Then I drove to the next County to return a couple of items I bought last month .. and while there bough a bunch of warm clothing.. jeans, fleeces.. thick socks.. etc.. so I don't have to put the heating on too much at home..

Then to the Hair salon.. and had a wash, trim and Blow-Dry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I was lucky because it's a walk in salon it's rare to get the same stylist but I was in luck today.. She was saying that they're very worried , because due to the huge increase in energy prices , hardly anyone is coming into the salon, and at this time of year it's normally packed..

From there I drove across town to get the Discount supermarket and to the frozen food store ... then from there to the  Big Box Hardware store to buy some batteries.. and plastic lidded containers among other stuff.. as well   a new Chrome framed picture for my hallway

All of that including getting my Booster.. meant driving 40 mile round trip.. and 8 different stores..spread out all over town 

The road in that large town in the next county.. are absolutely full of huge  potholes.. it's like driving on a chicane trying to avoid them..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Out of interest Hollydolly, how much does a wash, trim and blow dry cost in your end of the world.  Mrs L has just had hers done and said that it had gone up to £30. She said that was OK.  I haven't had my hair cut for many years - there's not enough on top to worry about and the bits at the back and sides never grow much more than shoulder length.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Out of interest Hollydolly, how much does a wash, trim and blow dry cost in your end of the world.  Mrs L has just had hers done and said that it had gone up to £30. She said that was OK.  I haven't had my hair cut for many years - there's not enough on top to worry about and the bits at the back and sides never grow much more than shoulder length.


In the usual Hair salon in town, it would cost around £80... which is why I drive over to Essex to get it done in the discount salon there.. Wash Cut and Blow dry is £32.. during the year I regularly get it cut at the College Campus Salon.. and it costs around £10 .. but because they're trainees being supervised it takes hours.. and quite often I can't be bothered sitting for so long..


----------



## NorthernLight

Same-o. Internet, exercise, housework, talk to my (non-local) language partner via Telegram. 

I've thought of adding 10 minutes a day of Spanish study (grammar, etc.). But frankly, I'm getting tired of self-improvement. Where is my retirement fun?

I fantasize about some kind of meaningful companionship or easy social life, but it isn't easy. I could try harder, but then it would be just another project.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> You have an AWESOME FAMILY…..such JOY for you.


Thank you, @MickaC    I’m very proud of everyone of them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon Sorry! Go ahead and complain and even whine if you want to. Even Biofreeze doesn't help? Ack!

Was the store bizzy this morning? Scheisst der Baer im Wald? Holy cow! Every few minutes the PA system was telling "all available front end employees" to march themselves to the checkouts. The Instacart and Door Dash workers and all Kroger's own pickers were practically tripping over each other.

You know...nobody wants to wait until the *last* minute. Apparently they think that _tomorrow_ is the last minute.

And then there were the two disagreeable and huffy women who come in, usually just on weekends, and buy up cookies. We're pretty sure they have a catering service, buy our cookies, mark them up. Today? They came in and bought up ALL the cookies. Yup. They CLEARED the cookie tables! Hey, how about leaving at least a few for our other customers?

So aside from all the bread baking and gazillion croissants we bake every morning, we scrambled to replenish the cookie tables. That would be dozens upon dozens of cookies.

Our laugh for the morning was the lady who came to the bakery to order a fully "baked" turkey Because...it's the _bakery,_ right? We're right next to the deli, where such things are sold. We told her that she needed to order her turkey from the deli (pointing out the deli next to us), but she couldn't seem to understand why the bakery couldn't "bake" her turkey for her. And she didn't know where to find the deli even though we pointed it out to her. Newbie walked her the few steps to the deli. Oy! From the sound of it, it's lucky for her guests that she's providing a turkey cooked by someone else  Maybe they'll get lucky and she'll order the entire turkey dinner.

My job is entertaining.


----------



## squatting dog

No relatives for the holiday, so finished the engine for mama's chevy, and installed it. Should have paint on it tonight.  Already painted the dashboard and inner doors. Will need to carpet and install seats after the paint.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> And then there were the two disagreeable and huffy women who come in, usually just on weekends, and buy up cookies. We're pretty sure they have a catering service, buy our cookies, mark them up. Today? They came in and bought up ALL the cookies. Yup. They CLEARED the cookie tables! Hey, how about leaving at least a few for our other customers?


The store could put a limit on the number sold to each customer.  If nothing else, it would slow them down when they have to make several trips.


----------



## hollydolly

So....after all I did today posted above... I then started to cook dinner.. and my arm was starting to ache, but I managed to cook Venison meatballs, and sausages in a beef  and mushroom gravy.. with Broccoli and Mashed potato.. .

While it was cooking I  did a critical upgrade on my Mac.. from Monteray to Ventura..

I was very concerned as I posted above , that I wouldn't be able to do it.. and the upgrade took 2 hours.. and then when it asked me for my password for installation, it wouldn't accept it.. even tho' it kept giving me a clue as to what it was , and the p/word was correct, so I had quite a while of thinking I wouldn't be able to get back in.. but eventually I got in, and it seems to be working all fine.. so fingers crossed it doesn't go through all that palaver again when I turn it off for the night..

Gotta say, I think I'm going to be pretty tuckered out by tomorrow..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> While it was cooking I  did a critical upgrade on my Mac.. from Monteray to Ventura..


I would, ordinarily, respond with a profane acronym, oh go on then: WTF? The only upgrade on my Mac is to re-waterproof it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules Corporate has to approve our putting a limit on how many of anything can be purchased at a time, and there's not a chance in h*ll they'd approve. The bottom line? Those are sales, and they don't care who buys what.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> same here Ruthanne.. I'll be alone at Christmas... this will be my first Christmas alone in 25 years


I hope you come to the Thanksgiving Potluck get together for those alone and everyone too.we will have some fun.  It's in the Seniors alone part of this forum.  Hope to see you there


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> I would, ordinarily, respond with a profane acronym, oh go on then: WTF? The only upgrade on my Mac is to re-waterproof it.


My Apple Mac computer...


----------



## Pecos

I am having a very lazy day. I got my COVID booster yesterday and while I don't feel "bad", I don't feel great either. My arm is somewhat sore, but not as bad as after other shots I have had in the past.


----------



## NorthernLight

My kitchen and living room are "open concept," which to me is an abomination.  

Over several months, I've been figuring out and moving stuff around so I don't have to see kitchen stuff when I'm in the LR. 

Today I finished the job. Yay! Kettle, paper towel, and other odds and ends are out of my sight.


----------



## MickaC

NorthernLight said:


> My kitchen and living room are "open concept," which to me is an abomination.
> 
> Over several months, I've been figuring out and moving stuff around so I don't have to see kitchen stuff when I'm in the LR.
> 
> Today I finished the job. Yay! Kettle, paper towel, and other odds and ends are out of my sight.


I’m with you on this one…….I would absolutely hate seeing kitchen stuff from the living room…..open concept, not for me, maybe semi open concept…..is there such a thing


----------



## Georgiagranny

@NorthernLight My place is tiny, but the rooms are separate. The sitting room is not quite 10x10. Ditto the bedroom, kitchen is longer and narrow. I wouldn't much like having it "open" because I like having "rooms" so that I can move to and fro, feeling like I'm_ in_ the kitchen,_ in_ the bedroom, _in_ the sitting room.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

So the new stove is in.   I still have to clean it well before we can use it officially but all the features work and I actually set the clock on the display correctly in the first try! Yay me!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> While it was cooking I did a critical upgrade on my Mac..* from Monteray to Ventura..*


Hmmm.... I don't understand the reference.  Is it British expression, or something to do with Macs?  
It's not all that far from Monterey, CA to Ventura, CA - only a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Hmmm.... I don't understand the reference.  Is it British expression, or something to do with Macs?
> It's not all that far from Monterey, CA to Ventura, CA - only a couple of hundred miles.


It's a Mac Operating system. We've been using the Monterey for a couple of years now, and we've just had to update to Ventura


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> It's a Mac Operating system. We've been using the Monterey for a couple of years now, and we've just had to update to Ventura


LOL  Guess that's because it's a California based company - they're naming their OS's after lovely CA beach cities.


----------



## Jaiden

Hiding in my bedroom.  Today has been the most annoying day, starting with being awakened just before 3am by a phone call from a person who apparently doesn't understand time zones.  All day, everything that could go wrong did.  Nothing major, no tragedies, just frustration.  I'm so cranky right now that I'm not fit to speak to, so I'm making myself scarce and sparing the family from my ill humor


----------



## timoc

*Yesterday*, I was at a garden centre looking for a particular shrub as a gift for a friend.
The shrub I was after was a deciduous azalea, I found one, no leaves left on it but lots of buds that will flower in the spring, so, I took it to the counter where I was to pay for it.
When I got to the till, there was a quite attractive young 60 year old girl waiting to be paid, she had the most gorgeous aroma, it waffted over me, and I said to her, "What is that wonderful scent coming from you, it's so captivating?"
She gave me the biggest smile I've seen for weeks and said, "It's called....... How to hook a fella."
"I don't believe a word of it", I replied, "But it definitely works."
I walked out of there with a big grin on my mug, and thinking,"If was 20 years younger I'd have spent the entire afternoon here."


----------



## Aneeda72

Joey was released from the hospital today.  He girlfriend visited him in the hospital last night so he was very excited to see her.  She was very worried about him.

He has bleeding hemorrhoids, a possible bacterial infection of his stomach (waiting for test results); and may need some medication changes.  So glad he is back home!

As for me, saw the cardiologist, 11am, and pacemaker is doing fine-YAY.  Me not so much.  Still lots of pain, the wound is seeping but not infected   My right shoulder has dropped  and is painful.  He believes it’s not related to the pacemaker but something is worst in my neck and I wii need an MRI after I heal.  The joy of old age. 

Then, 3 hours later my right forearm swelled up.  

I called and this is related to the pacemaker, but it’s holiday time.  . So I am to watch it, I have another appointment Monday with the cardiologist.  However, if it swells so much it’s uncomfortable I am to call.  But, , they can not see me because they are now closed for the holiday.

Aren’t you all glad you are not me?  🥹


----------



## squatting dog

Yeee haaa. Chevy is now Matador Red. Will un-tape tomorrow and see If I can get the seats in. Still haven't decided what wheels to put on it. Have a couple to try. 
Now, I need some sleep.


----------



## NorthernLight

squatting dog said:


> Yeee haaa. Chevy is now Matador Red. Will un-tape tomorrow and see If I can get the seats in. Still haven't decided what wheels to put on it. Have a couple to try.
> Now, I need some sleep.


That's fast! I know guys who would take a few years just to paint the thing.


----------



## squatting dog

NorthernLight said:


> That's fast! I know guys who would take a few years just to paint the thing.


Having a bodyman brother helps. that meant the 2 of us could seriously burn the midnight oil on this baby. While brother worked on taping and such, that allowed me to assemble the engine. Even taped up, it shines so bright (Can't wait to see how the chrome sets it off) and that's put a huge smile on the wife's face as it's been a long time between 57's.


----------



## Ruthanne

I got the Christmas  tree I ordered today.  I'm still working on making it beautiful.  I've been fluffing the braches out to make it look full. I put it together and it was easy.  They said you need 2 people in the instructions but I did just fine on my own. 

 It looks nice and I just ordered tinsel and ornaments.  It will look way better after I dress it up.  I haven't put up a big Christmas  tree in 20 years and my dad was still alive and visited me.

I really love pretty Christmas trees so I thought I'm putting one up and just for me to see the beauty.  Going to do more things that make me  happy.


----------



## Aneeda72

So.  Unable to sleep.  

I am very excited about Comcast “free week”.  Few programs on Starz I have been wanting to watch.  Finally, sat down to watch one.  Got up to go potty, and walking made my leg really hurt so dropped the sweatpants looked down.

Holy Crap.

Leg swollen.  Arm swollen.  Hmm,  Off to ER, meet up with half the valley.  A few babies with RSV I am sure.  The usual jerks who refuse to wear masks while coughing their lungs out.  And the minute you stand up someone sits in your chair.  Hour and half wait.

Finally in a room.  Wow, yup your leg is swollen, and your arm.  IV inserted, blood tests taken, ultrasounds performed.  Course, I already guessed the outcome.  It could only be one thing.  It’s now midnight.  Doctor comes in, almost breaking his arm from patting himself on the back.

I‘ve never seen two of them at one time he says.  I think maybe I should get a copy of the films and sign them for him.  I’m a star.  DVT in right arm.  DVT in left leg which is 2 1/2 it’s normal size and hurts like a mother.

We can assume, doctor says, that you have several small blood clots in your lungs but we are not going to go searching for them.  Hmm.  Oh, good.  Wouldn’t want to search for any more blood clots, he might be overcome with joy.

If I had a gun I’d shoot myself in the head. 

*So very glad I got the new pacemaker, which didn’t give me an infection, yet.  It did however come with multiple blood clots.  . *

Started on blood thinners.  prognosis is not good.


----------



## hollydolly

It's raining hard again.. whaddya know... ? . completely forgot to put the recycle bins out last night, and got woken up this morning by the bin truck.. accch..too late!!

I had the worst nightmares ever last night..I have some whoppers but my goodness this was evil... I can only put it down to the Booster Jab. My arm wouldn't let me sleep on my side, and so trying to get comfortable through the aching, and the nightmares was hard so ended up with only 3 hours very disturbed sleep..

Arm is hurting much worse today..didn't have this with the last jabs..oh well it'll wear off at some point,.,.. feel a fraud moaning about a jab and a nightmare, after Aneedas' awful  health experiences..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hollydolly, Sorry to hear that you and Aneeda have been having a bad time with one thing and another.  Forecast is for another showery day here, but we have to go to town for a couple of things.  I'll drop by the coal merchant on the way back for some smokeless fuel and a bag of potatoes.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda I'm thinking positive thoughts for you, and I'll be thinking them until you post that you're better!

@hollydolly Maybe it's not the booster. Maybe it's something you ate 

@Jaiden Doncha hate days like that? Everybody else can go away from you, but you're still stuck with yourself! 

It's very warm again this morning and is going to get to 67F today (maybe). We're supposed to have a rainy weekend. Fine. I'm off tomorrow.

Time to make the croissants and stuff.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@squatting dog  When you're done, drive that 57 down here. I'll be glad to be its foster mother forevermore. And red! Yay. How soon will it be on the road?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Aneeda I'm thinking positive thoughts for you, and I'll be thinking them until you post that you're better!
> 
> @hollydolly Maybe it's not the booster. Maybe it's something you ate


doubt that broccoli, mashed spuds,  meatballs and sausages could give me such horrific nightmares..


----------



## hearlady

My daughter's family is coming today until Saturday. 
They have 2 girls 5 and 7, and a 5 month old boy.


----------



## katlupe

@Aneeda72 Glad to hear that Joey is back home. Hope he heals and improves. So sorry about your issues with the pacemaker. It is one thing after the other for you. Praying you will overcome this soon.

I have a doctor's appointment in Binghamton (43 miles away) today. And afterwards stopping to pick up a few things at Walmart. Should take my whole day. 

I hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Sassycakes

*Since I opened my eyes this morning my husband has been picking on me and complaining to my daughter about me.  I had an ear Dr appointment today that I am going to cancel. He has been yelling at me since 6 am.   I am canceling the appointment because he has to get an injection in his eye today and shouldn't drive after the injection. Now my daughter called and said she would leave work early to take me. She works at the school that her daughter goes to and drives her to school and back so she would have to take my granddaughter out of school early. Why can't my husband just shut up?*


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Joey was released from the hospital today.  He girlfriend visited him in the hospital last night so he was very excited to see her.  She was very worried about him.
> 
> He has bleeding hemorrhoids, a possible bacterial infection of his stomach (waiting for test results); and may need some medication changes.  So glad he is back home!
> 
> As for me, saw the cardiologist, 11am, and pacemaker is doing fine-YAY.  Me not so much.  Still lots of pain, the wound is seeping but not infected   My right shoulder has dropped  and is painful.  He believes it’s not related to the pacemaker but something is worst in my neck and I wii need an MRI after I heal.  The joy of old age.
> 
> Then, 3 hours later my right forearm swelled up.
> 
> I called and this is related to the pacemaker, but it’s holiday time.  . So I am to watch it, I have another appointment Monday with the cardiologist. However, if it swells so much it’s uncomfortable I am to call. But, , they can not see me because they are now closed for the holiday.
> 
> Aren’t you all glad you are not me?  🥹


Happy Joey is doing better.
Holidays over a patient, not good.
Hope everything gets under control soon.
TAKE EXTRA CARE.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> So.  Unable to sleep.
> 
> I am very excited about Comcast “free week”.  Few programs on Starz I have been wanting to watch.  Finally, sat down to watch one.  Got up to go potty, and walking made my leg really hurt so dropped the sweatpants looked down.
> 
> Holy Crap.
> 
> Leg swollen.  Arm swollen.  Hmm,  Off to ER, meet up with half the valley.  A few babies with RSV I am sure.  The usual jerks who refuse to wear masks while coughing their lungs out.  And the minute you stand up someone sits in your chair.  Hour and half wait.
> 
> Finally in a room.  Wow, yup your leg is swollen, and your arm.  IV inserted, blood tests taken, ultrasounds performed.  Course, I already guessed the outcome.  It could only be one thing.  It’s now midnight.  Doctor comes in, almost breaking his arm from patting himself on the back.
> 
> I‘ve never seen two of them at one time he says.  I think maybe I should get a copy of the films and sign them for him.  I’m a star.  DVT in right arm.  DVT in left leg which is 2 1/2 it’s normal size and hurts like a mother.
> 
> We can assume, doctor says, that you have several small blood clots in your lungs but we are not going to go searching for them.  Hmm.  Oh, good.  Wouldn’t want to search for any more blood clots, he might be overcome with joy.
> 
> If I had a gun I’d shoot myself in the head.
> 
> *So very glad I got the new pacemaker, which didn’t give me an infection, yet.  It did however come with multiple blood clots.  . *
> 
> Started on blood thinners.  prognosis is not good.


You are having to go through far too much…..my heartfelt feelings are so with you.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> *Since I opened my eyes this morning my husband has been picking on me and complaining to my daughter about me.  I had an ear Dr appointment today that I am going to cancel. He has been yelling at me since 6 am.   I am canceling the appointment because he has to get an injection in his eye today and shouldn't drive after the injection. Now my daughter called and said she would leave work early to take me. She works at the school that her daughter goes to and drives her to school and back so she would have to take my granddaughter out of school early. Why can't my husband just shut up?*


I’m so sad that you are subjected to such hurtful verbal and emotional attacks.
My heart is with you……wish they would STOP hurting you..


----------



## MickaC

It’s going to be another beautiful day , just like yesterday, sunny and got to +2.
Spent some extra time outside.
Today is going to be a repeat, +4. 
I’ll finish a couple of things I didn’t get done yesterday, due to being so nice out, going to take in some of Mother Natures good mood while it lasts.
Full recycle bin to the curb this morning.
Some laundry to put away, from last nite.


----------



## caroln

Today I'll be making a cheesecake and a jello mold to take to my daughter's house tomorrow.  And then on turkey day, I'll be making the gravy.  Funny...no matter how many times I show them how, it seems no one else can figure out how to make these things!


----------



## Jackie23

I got a lot done outside yesterday, it is raining today. I've been having pain in the bottom of my heel for weeks, I think I'm going to give up and make an appointment today with doctor.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> So.  Unable to sleep.
> 
> I am very excited about Comcast “free week”.  Few programs on Starz I have been wanting to watch.  Finally, sat down to watch one.  Got up to go potty, and walking made my leg really hurt so dropped the sweatpants looked down.
> 
> Holy Crap.
> 
> Leg swollen.  Arm swollen.  Hmm,  Off to ER, meet up with half the valley.  A few babies with RSV I am sure.  The usual jerks who refuse to wear masks while coughing their lungs out.  And the minute you stand up someone sits in your chair.  Hour and half wait.
> 
> Finally in a room.  Wow, yup your leg is swollen, and your arm.  IV inserted, blood tests taken, ultrasounds performed.  Course, I already guessed the outcome.  It could only be one thing.  It’s now midnight.  Doctor comes in, almost breaking his arm from patting himself on the back.
> 
> I‘ve never seen two of them at one time he says.  I think maybe I should get a copy of the films and sign them for him.  I’m a star.  DVT in right arm.  DVT in left leg which is 2 1/2 it’s normal size and hurts like a mother.
> 
> We can assume, doctor says, that you have several small blood clots in your lungs but we are not going to go searching for them.  Hmm.  Oh, good.  Wouldn’t want to search for any more blood clots, he might be overcome with joy.
> 
> If I had a gun I’d shoot myself in the head.
> 
> *So very glad I got the new pacemaker, which didn’t give me an infection, yet.  It did however come with multiple blood clots.  . *
> 
> Started on blood thinners.  prognosis is not good.


Oh @Aneeda72 …. ((Gentle hugs)).      So sorry dear lady


----------



## RadishRose

Going to make a cranberry-jalapeno-cream cheese dip to take to DS house tomorrow.  Never made it before,  but will give it a try. I saw it on YouTube.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> Going to make a cranberry-jalapeno-cream cheese dip to take to DS house tomorrow.  Never made it before,  but will give it a try. I saw it on YouTube.


I’ve made this…..it’s YUMMY…..I’m not a big fan of jalapeños, but, I really like this dip.


----------



## caroln

Jackie23 said:


> I got a lot done outside yesterday, it is raining today. I've been having pain in the bottom of my heel for weeks, I think I'm going to give up and make an appointment today with doctor.


Sounds like plantar fasciitis.  I had the same thing and got to the point it was very painful to walk.  A guy I know had the same thing and he went to an physical therapist and got some foot exercises to do which cleared it up.  He showed me what to do and now my pain is also gone, but it took a few weeks.  No surgery required.  They do like to push that surgery though!


----------



## fancicoffee13

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


That is great!  I am going to be doing some food preparation so we will be traveling to some kinfolk to enjoy Thanksgiving.


----------



## NorthernLight

I guess I'll make another doctor appointment. The UTI was never painful, just a vague feeling. I've taken all the antibiotics and the feeling is still there.

I was planning to go to the pool today (just up to my knees), but I can't handle phoning the clinic AND going to the pool both in one day. 

I'm such a wimp when it comes to stress, unless some reward accompanies the stress (e.g., when traveling).

Other than that, just the usual: exercise and housework.


----------



## hollydolly

I forgot to mention in my busy day  yesterday that when I was just getting into my car at the last retail park in the next county..before heading home.. I saw and heard a big argument going on between a middle aged male  driver and a Parking enforcement officer and her co-worker..

the enforcer was the one who drew my attention to the fracas.. because she was screaming don't tell me to 'f..off''...

.. so I got into my car and watched  through my rear screen mirror as this went on about 15 feet behind me..

She started to call for the police as the driver got into his car.. ( I have no idea what had happened prior).. and the driver started to pull away.. the male enforcer reached down to say something in the passenger side open window.. and while still on the phone to the police.. the female stood in front of the now moving car to stop him driving away.. mistake.. he drove into her and knocked her over.. and then drove off at speed...  I wonder if they caught him.. but whatever caused it in the first place, from my perspective the Female was escalating the situation out of all proportion..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I am very happy to report that the scorched saucepan lives! Paste of baking soda and white vinegar for two days and two nights, and elbow grease with a scouring pad just now. She lives! Woohoo and stuff.

The dressing is made and refrigerated. Next up is mashed potatoes. Turkey will go in the oven in the morning.

It's about 70F here and sunny.

ETA: The store was nutso this morning. Every few minutes the PA system was asking for "all available clerks" to report to the checkout to bag groceries.

Sir told me that at 3:30 tomorrow afternoon there'll be an announcement that the store is closing in 30 minutes and reminding people to finish their shopping. At 3:45 another announcement that the store is closing in 15 minutes and to please "take your purchases to the checkout" all while people are still marching into the store. Oy! Glad I'm going to miss it!

ETA again: Believe it or not, we didn't get even one grumpy customer in the bakery this morning. Nope. Not one.


----------



## Pepper

Getting ready for tomorrow and I feel like wearing something nice.  Too bad my only purse is currently being held together by a clamp.  Might spoil the outfit.  Oh, no, guess it won't matter as I'll be with family and friends.


----------



## Lewkat

Leaving for the shore in a few minutes to spend Thanksgiving with my son.   Be back home on Friday.

Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Leaving for the shore in a few minutes to spend Thanksgiving with my son.   Be back home on Friday.
> 
> Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving everyone.


Have a great time Lois...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I am very happy to report that the scorched saucepan lives! Paste of baking soda and white vinegar for two days and two nights, and elbow grease with a scouring pad just now. She lives! Woohoo and stuff.
> 
> The dressing is made and refrigerated. Next up is mashed potatoes. Turkey will go in the oven in the morning.
> 
> It's about 70F here and sunny.
> 
> ETA: The store was nutso this morning. Every few minutes the PA system was asking for "all available clerks" to report to the checkout to bag groceries.
> 
> *Sir told me that at 3:30 tomorrow afternoon there'll be an announcement that the store is closing in 30 minutes and reminding people to finish their shopping. At 3:45 another announcement that the store is closing in 15 minutes and to please "take your purchases to the checkout" all while people are still marching into the store. Oy! Glad I'm going to miss it!
> *


Don't you usually have those announcements instore ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Don't you usually have those announcements instore ?


Yabbut...the store is open other days until 11pm. There are signs posted on the doors about early closing tomorrow and it's stated in the weekly ad, but there are those who don't bother to read...


----------



## NorthernLight

Nope, can't deal. Going back to bed.


----------



## oldaunt

Finishing up this quilt top. Ready for quilting.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> There are signs posted on the doors about early closing tomorrow and it's stated in the weekly ad, but *there are those who don't bother to read..*.


Nonsense.  It doesn’t apply to them.  They’re more important than the employees.


----------



## Jules

Walked, shopped for nothing and just finished half watching Canada in the FIFA game.  Will walk again later.  

A couple of parcels arrived and I’d already decided that the items aren’t quite right.


----------



## Jules

@Aneeda72  I’m so sorry that you’re going through all this.  It’s a relief that Joey is doing much better.


----------



## squatting dog

Georgiagranny said:


> @squatting dog  When you're done, drive that 57 down here. I'll be glad to be its foster mother forevermore. And red! Yay. How soon will it be on the road?


I expect it to be roadworthy in a couple of weeks. Not to say that there will be lot's of little things that will need attention. (kind of a never ending project).   Of course, I told the wife that once this one is street-able, the search will start for a worthy hot rod for me. 
This project has made me realize that my old school talent for car building has never left me.


----------



## squatting dog

I had to resist the urge to un-tape the car today, so instead, I put up a tarp type carport for the wife's Camaro to set under while I hog the garage with the 57. Went up with no problems and now the Camaro is safe from stray bird poop and those darn pine needles.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

squatting dog said:


> I had to resist the urge to un-tape the car today, so instead, I put up a tarp type carport for the wife's Camaro to set under while I hog the garage with the 57. Went up with no problems and now the Camaro is safe from stray bird poop and those darn pine needles.
> 
> View attachment 251931


That’s a fancy carport, @squatting dog   you sure they’re not doing the British bake-off in there?


----------



## PamfromTx

I have prepped all the veggies that will be used tomorrow for our Thanksgiving dinner.  I smell like a raw onion!!! I also made homemade cornbread and cut it up in cubes ... for the dressing/stuffing.  Chopped cranberries and pecans as well.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> I have prepped all the veggies that will be used tomorrow for our Thanksgiving dinner.  I smell like a raw onion!!! I also made homemade cornbread and cut it up in cubes ... for the dressing/stuffing.  Chopped cranberries and pecans as well.
> 
> View attachment 251941


@PamfromTx I hope you get to spend at least sometime with those sweet nieces of yours during the holidays!


----------



## Blessed

Prepping for my Thanksgiving.  Decided to do it all today so I can just relax tomorrow.  Home alone, so having shrimp cocktail, wild rice, squash casserole and rolls. Just put a pumpkin pie in the oven because I LOVE IT!

In between had a little spa day at home.  Going to go put clean sheets on the bed and hope for a good night's sleep.  

I will be on tomorrow on @Ruthanne celebration thread.  Talk to some of you there and those with family and friends, have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Prepping for my Thanksgiving.  Decided to do it all today so I can just relax tomorrow.  Home alone, so having shrimp cocktail, wild rice, squash casserole and rolls. Just put a pumpkin pie in the oven because I LOVE IT!
> 
> In between had a little spa day at home.  Going to go put clean sheets on the bed and hope for a good night's sleep.
> 
> I will be on tomorrow on @Ruthanne celebration thread.  Talk to some of you there and those with family and friends, have a wonderful holiday!!


Sounds like you are pampering yourself today, good for you!  I love to do that, too.  Save me a slice of the pumpkin pie ok?

See you at the celebration!


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you are pampering yourself today, good for you!  I love to do that, too.  Save me a slice of the pumpkin pie ok?
> 
> See you at the celebration!


If you were close I would make one just for you!! Talk to you tomorrow or maybe even later tonight.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yesterday's "Thanksgiving" get-together went well...  enjoyed having everyone that could make it home.  One eye opener-- the dining room that used to hold 8 ppl (two parents and six kids) with room to spare seemed much smaller with one parent and 4 now-adult siblings!
> 
> View attachment 251679
> 
> One funny thing....   my 10-yr-old granddaughter was in the yard with her mother and I... youngest son came out and volunteered to take a pic of the three of us.  Granddaughter took it upon herself to step over and give 30=something Uncle a tutorial in how to take a pic with an Iphone.  Seth smiled tolerantly through the whole thing and my daughter and I were having to hold each other up, laughing.  My granddaughter is nothing if not articulate, outspoken and confident!  (She also has waist-length red hair... She's a shoe-in to play Ann Shirley of Green Gables!)


How nice! So glad you had an enjoyable day. My sister used to outshine Martha Stewart when it came to hosting dinner parties. Before she moved, she had a long dining table that comfortably sat 8 to 10 people. But she'd set up a long folding table in the living room (usually for the younger folks) for the overflow and if necessary, a couple of people could eat in the kitchen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Once again I've proven it's best to post about what I did during the day instead of what I'm going to do. So often, I don't accomplish what I planned. Today I finally finished putting the laundry away for real. But before that, I walked to McDonalds to get an egg and cheese biscuit  and coffee. I could only eat half so brought it home for later. I walked over to the Amazon hub to pick up my package, browsing some of the stores along the way. After picking up my package, I ran into the supermarket to pick up a couple of items. The store had more customers than I'd ever seen (due to the holiday and time I went) so I was glad there was no one at the self check outs. It was my first outing in about 3 weeks and I was feeling energized so when I got home I sorted the laundry, cleared some clutter and dusted in the bedroom.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> Once again I've proven it's best to post about what I did during the day instead of what I'm going to do. So often, I don't accomplish what I planned. Today I finallyed finish putting the laundry away for real. But before that, I walked to McDonalds to get an egg and cheese biscuit  and coffee but could only eat half the biscuit, so brought it home for later. I walked over to the Amazon hub to pick up my package, browsing some of the stores along the way. After picking up my package, I ran into the supermarket to pick up a couple of items. The store had more customers than I'd ever seen (due to the holiday and time I went) so I was glad there was no one at the self check outs. It was my first outing in about 3 weeks and I was feeling energized so when I got home I sorted the laundry, cleared some clutter and dusted in the bedroom.


Happy to hear that you are doing better.  Your appetite will probably pick up before you know it.  Take good care


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ruthanne said:


> Happy to hear that you are doing better.  Your appetite will probably pick up before you know it.  Take good care


Thank you Ruthanne  I'm actually hoping my appetite doesn't pick up too much.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you Ruthanne  I'm actually hoping my appetite doesn't pick up too much.


I do know what you mean!  Sometimes I'm glad when I have little appetite too.  There are times, though, my appetite really picks up and I eat till almost stuffed!


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm making some butterhorn rolls for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. My back's holding up pretty good so far, but the dough's still rising. The real test will be when I have to roll it out and roll it up....into crescents, that is.

And a few days ago I made my mom's soft gingerbread cookie dough. It's been mellowing (per instructions). Man, it smells SO good. I'll cut them out, bake them, and then ice them in the morning, and that will be a lot more challenging for my back than the bread, but Michelle will be home to help if it gets really bad.

Hope everyone to whom it applies has a pleasant Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ruthanne

Murrmurr said:


> I'm making some butterhorn rolls for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. My back's holding up pretty good so far, but the dough's still rising. The real test will be when I have to roll it out and roll it up....into crescents, that is.
> 
> And a few days ago I made my mom's soft gingerbread cookie dough. It's been mellowing (per instructions). Man, it smells SO good. I'll cut them out, bake them, and then ice them in the morning, and that will be a lot more challenging for my back than the bread, but Michelle will be home to help if it gets really bad.
> 
> Hope everyone to whom it applies has a pleasant Thanksgiving.


Happy Thanksgiving to you


----------



## Georgiagranny

There's always that ONE THING! Grrrr. I gotta run to the store


----------



## jet

getting rid of loads of junk from under the stairs


----------



## hollydolly

So far I've got a new picture hung in the top hallway..  I miscalculated the space by about 2 mm's only  and hammered in the picture hooks  into the concrete wall ( one both sides of the frame).. once they're in trying to get them out is impossible with leaving damage to the wall.. so  I had to remeasure .. and hammer another one in.. I forgot the old adage. ''measure twice cut once''.. anyway, it's hung now, and looking good.. 

Got the washing machine on.. that's nearly done, then it'll go into the dryer.. and

pretty windy and overcast here today... the gardens are damp because of the eternal rain we've been having this last few weeks... .. 

Just had a delivery of a large new chrome picture frame which I'm  going to mount a big picture in .. The postmen are on strike _again._. that's 3 times already this year.. and again tomorrow and the beginning of December_.. .._but fortunately we now have internet shopping deliveries from so many courier companies , so their strikes make much less of an impact to what they once did..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Crisis averted. New pie in the oven. Turkey roasting as we speak, too. Everything else is done.

Holy smokes! It was early when I went to Kroger, and the store was positively packed with no room in the parking lot. Reckon all those folks were still planning to cook dinner today?

Talked to niece last night, and her follow-up appointments with ophthalmologist and neurosurgeon were all good. No cancer. Surgery for the other eye is probably in early February. If she has no further problem, she can go back to work in three weeks and work until second surgery.

We were talking about making T'Day dinner and agreed that our least favorite thing is peeling mountains of potatoes. I told her about frozen steam-and-mash potatoes and she started making a list! Told her that I always make mine with sour cream, cream cheese, butter and an envelope of ranch dressing mix but no milk. She made new list and told Bro to run out and warm up the truck because they were going to Walmart before it closed!

She said she'd always wondered what it was about my mashed potatoes that made them so good and so...different. After dinner today, she'll never make them any other way

It was very warm here this morning, 50F again, but won't get much warmer all day.

So now I get to rest until the bird is done. Yay.

Y'all have a great holiday! For those of you who don't live in the US, pretend


----------



## RadishRose

Georgiagranny said:


> Crisis averted. New pie in the oven. Turkey roasting as we speak, too. Everything else is done.
> 
> Holy smokes! It was early when I went to Kroger, and the store was positively packed with no room in the parking lot. Reckon all those folks were still planning to cook dinner today?
> 
> Talked to niece last night, and her follow-up appointments with ophthalmologist and neurosurgeon were all good. No cancer. Surgery for the other eye is probably in early February. If she has no further problem, she can go back to work in three weeks and work until second surgery.
> 
> We were talking about making T'Day dinner and agreed that our least favorite thing is peeling mountains of potatoes. I told her about frozen steam-and-mash potatoes and she started making a list! Told her that I always make mine with sour cream, cream cheese, butter and an envelope of ranch dressing mix but no milk. She made new list and told Bro to run out and warm up the truck because they were going to Walmart before it closed!
> 
> She said she'd always wondered what it was about my mashed potatoes that made them so good and so...different. After dinner today, she'll never make them any other way
> 
> It was very warm her this morning, 50F again, but won't get much warmer all day.
> 
> So now I get to rest until the bird is done. Yay.
> 
> Y'all have a great holiday! For those of you who don't live in the US, pretend


Enjoy your meal!


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> Hope everyone to whom it applies has a pleasant Thanksgiving.


You also, Frank.


----------



## bowmore

Today my dear wife and I will got to our oldest son's home for Thanksgiving dinner. We are really looking forward to it. Fortunately they are lass than 20 miles away. I feel for folks traveling long distances.


----------



## Marie5656

*Going out and sharing a big bird with family*


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am home alone with our two cats. Misa works from 9 to 5....what a way to make a livin'.  I will be hangin around the SF's and doin' some exercising, and cleaning....and having a delicious Thanksgiving dinner ready for tonight when Misa gets home. Maybe talking to my brother and/or kids in other States in the U.S. of A.>


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I am cooking, then attending a Potluck with friends for Thanksgiving,
today feels good and comfortable, and I am looking forward to a lovely
day.


----------



## Jules

Wishing a lovely day to all the Americans here who’re celebrating.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Wishing a lovely day to all the Americans here who’re celebrating.
> 
> View attachment 252034


Same to you, Jules!


----------



## Blessed

Glad I did all the cooking yesterday. Car would not start, had to go get my blood pressure meds.  Nothing like a good walk in the rain to start the day.  But, I got those pills.

Back home and in the pj's, watching the Godfather.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I don't need to eat again until at least a week from next Wednesday.

So as not to hurt any feelings, I ate a piece of the peanut butter pie that DD made and a piece of the apple pie that DGD made. Of course, I also ate a piece of the pumpkin pie that I made.

@Blessed Jammies! That's it! I need to put on my jammies (because the waist is elastic).


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> I don't need to eat again until at least a week from next Wednesday.
> 
> So as not to hurt any feelings, I ate a piece of the peanut butter pie that DD made and a piece of the apple pie that DGD made. Of course, I also ate a piece of the pumpkin pie that I made.
> 
> @Blessed Jammies! That's it! I need to put on my jammies (because the waist is elastic).


I don't have on the pants, just the top, socks, robe and house shoes.  It is not that cold here today.  YES, elastic is one of my favorite inventions!!


----------



## Mizmo

For  our  American  members


----------



## hawkdon

Wowee, do I deserve this....3 diff ladies are bringing me
a plate of Thanksgiving Dinner !!!!! all from nextdoor neighbors....no cooking for me!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar

hawkdon said:


> Wowee, do I deserve this....3 diff ladies are bringing me
> a plate of Thanksgiving Dinner !!!!! all from nextdoor neighbors....no cooking for me!!!!!


Of course you deserve it. You are a lovely man.


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> Glad I did all the cooking yesterday. Car would not start, had to go get my blood pressure meds.  Nothing like a good walk in the rain to start the day.  But, I got those pills.
> 
> Back home and in the pj's, watching the Godfather.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you also, Blessed.


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Wowee, do I deserve this....3 diff ladies are bringing me
> a plate of Thanksgiving Dinner !!!!! all from nextdoor neighbors....no cooking for me!!!!!


Wow, Hawky. Looks like you da Man! Happy TG.


----------



## J-Kat

My Thanksgiving dinner is certainly non-traditional.  I made a chocolate cake yesterday.  A big potato is baking in the oven and a t-bone steak has been seasoned and is marinating in preparation for a hot grill.  I will put together a green salad also.  Until time to cook I’m just watching some tv and looking over some black Friday ads.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## RadishRose

J-Kat said:


> My Thanksgiving dinner is certainly non-traditional.  I made a chocolate cake yesterday.  A big potato is baking in the oven and a t-bone steak has been seasoned and is marinating in preparation for a hot grill.  I will put together a green salad also.  Until time to cook I’m just watching some tv and looking over some black Friday ads.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Same to you J-Kat!


----------



## Tish

Traveling to Crookwell for yet another computer network crash.
I swear to God, I am going to start charging ID-10-T Tax.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> I am very happy to report that the scorched saucepan lives! Paste of baking soda and white vinegar for two days and two nights, and elbow grease with a scouring pad just now.


I'm glad it worked! 
I cannot find the related previous post, and am very interested in which type of saucepan it works on! Please share that (possibly and probably again )


----------



## RadishRose

Dinner at my son & DIL house. Turkey was perfect! I love the roasted carrots she makes. I couldn't stuff in any dessert.

Son walked me to my car and noticed my front 2 tires were quite low, so he pumped them up with his compressor. Gosh, I have to remember to check on these things more often!


----------



## Aneeda72

It just keeps getting better.  Tooth broke off at the gum line while is was asleep and i swallowed it .  Dentist closed.  But since I am on 20 mg blood thinner no surgery for me.  I don’t know what happens next with this problem.

But this leaves me with only one upper molar left.  . Not having meat any time soon.  And no thanksgiving dinner for me either.

Leg continues to swell and now foot is swelling as usual.  Arm swelling remains stable.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> It just keeps getting better.  Tooth broke off at the gum line while is was asleep and i swallowed it .  Dentist closed.  But since I am on 20 mg blood thinner no surgery for me.  I don’t know what happens next with this problem.
> 
> But this leaves me with only one upper molar left.  . Not having meat any time soon.  And no thanksgiving dinner for me either.
> 
> Leg continues to swell and now foot is swelling as usual.  Arm swelling remains stable.


@Aneeda72 

I'm so sorry to hear about your tooth, and that the swelling is now affecting your foot. I think it's time you
got a break from all these problems


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> It's raining hard again.. whaddya know... ? . completely forgot to put the recycle bins out last night, and got woken up this morning by the bin truck.. accch..too late!!
> 
> I had the worst nightmares ever last night..I have some whoppers but my goodness this was evil... I can only put it down to the Booster Jab. My arm wouldn't let me sleep on my side, and so trying to get comfortable through the aching, and the nightmares was hard so ended up with only 3 hours very disturbed sleep..
> 
> Arm is hurting much worse today..didn't have this with the last jabs..oh well it'll wear off at some point,.,.. feel a fraud moaning about a jab and a nightmare, after Aneedas' awful  health experiences..


You are not a fraud, after my Covid shots I wished they had cut my arm off, It hurt so much.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> doubt that broccoli, mashed spuds,  meatballs and sausages could give me such horrific nightmares..


Yes, it’s the broccoli!  Stay away from the broccoli


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> My kitchen and living room are "open concept," which to me is an abomination.
> 
> Over several months, I've been figuring out and moving stuff around so I don't have to see kitchen stuff when I'm in the LR.
> 
> Today I finished the job. Yay! Kettle, paper towel, and other odds and ends are out of my sight.


My is open concept as well and I hate it


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I am having a very lazy day. I got my COVID booster yesterday and while I don't feel "bad", I don't feel great either. My arm is somewhat sore, but not as bad as after other shots I have had in the past.


it's funny you say that Pecos because I found this Booster the sorest of all in my arm.. in fact for the last 2 nights I've had little sleep because I keep rolling onto my arm, and it wakes me up with the pain.. it's actually like a ghost pain.. like a nerve ending pain.. I never had this with the others,  just a few hours of arm soreness and it was all over but  this is into the 3rd day now ...I;m being honest when I say if I'd known it was going to be this sore, I wouldn't have had the booster ..and I won't now in future..


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> it's funny you say that Pecos because I found this Booster the sorest of all in my arm.. in fact for the last 2 nights I've had little sleep because I keep rolling onto my arm, and it wakes me up with the pain.. it's actually like a ghost pain.. like a nerve ending pain.. I never had this with the others,  just a few hours of arm soreness and it was all over but  this is into the 3rd day now ...I;m being honest when I say if I'd known it was going to be this sore, I wouldn't have had the booster ..and I won't now in future..


That sounds a lot like what I experienced, but I was finally able to sleep on the third night and my arm eased up a lot by the fourth day.
But overall this was the toughest of any of the COVID shots that I have had.


----------



## Aneeda72

Mizmo said:


> So that extra ginger cookie I ate for @Georgiagranny earlier gave me some energy and I did choose the maybe  laundry option.
> Four trips to laundry room,  up and down .  Stripped the bed , washed  and dried the duvet cover and every thing else , remade the bed and promptly fell on the floor.  Near my bed so no harm done.
> I should know better by now. Getting the duvet cover on alone is a big chore for me these days.  Almost buttoned myself in with the duvet. Tomorrow  then,  is my TV and potato chip day. I have recorded the Magpie Murders so will binge watch. There will be some napping done of course but  the good thing about recordings is that you can always rewind.
> 
> Have a good evening everyone


I just finished watching magpie murders .  It was very good


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> I just finished watching magpie murders .  It was very good


I watched it and it was quite a story. I will give it four stars.


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> So far there's a load of laundry going, fruitcakes wrapped and soaked in bourbon (because I used up all the brandy for the brandied cranberries), removed clutter from countertops and put it all away.
> 
> Even managed to get in a shower. Didn't have a chainsaw to cut toenails but got the job done anyway.
> 
> Breakfast is heating up...biscuits and gravy, maybe some broccoli. I don't care what time it is. Where is it carved in stone that we can't have broccoli for breakfast?


OMG forgot I bought a fruitcake-got to get a slice or three.  Hmm, stupid broken off tooth, well I can only try.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am somewhat caught up with this thread.  

Hope everyone’s thanksgiving was at least better than mine and hopefully great.

Joey went to his girlfriends for thanksgiving and had a great time.  Called me when he got home and told me that her mother, his girlfriend’s 3 sisters; and his friend were all sick.  .  Why?  Why would they get him if they were all sick?  Ugh.


----------



## Aneeda72

You can see how swollen the leg and ankle are.  My foot is starting to swell as well.  As for the pain, it’s a continuous Charlie horse that worsens when you stand up and walk and continues to worsen as you walk.  I have not cried since I was 10, and I am now crying a lot from pain.  I don’t know which is worst the pain or the stupid crying.


----------



## NorthernLight

@Aneeda72   I hate crying! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Furryanimal

Big day of snow and ice sport on the TV!
And you tube for the Bobsleigh


----------



## DebraMae

I will do a little house cleaning.  I have Thanksgiving leftovers so won't have to cook.  This afternoon I will put out some Christmas decorations.


----------



## Gardenlover

@Aneeda72, I hope you get some relief soon! Leg cramps are terrible.

I'll be doing some light woodworking (Christmas gifts) as I'm still restricted to lifting only 20 pounds for another month, but the time will fly by (I keep telling myself.) 

I'll probably watch some college football.


----------



## NorthernLight

I woke up waaaay too early, so I know it will be a weird day.

Anyway, I'll stay home. I went out yesterday and am going out again tomorrow. I find I can't go out 2 days in a row. (Well, I can, but then home things don't get done.)


----------



## Aneeda72

I do my walking throughout the day, then just watch tv.  Not up to doing anything else. Hope the dentist is open today but doubt it.


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> @Aneeda72   I hate crying! I hope you feel better soon.


I hate it as well, serves no purpose except to get your face wet.  But I have no control over it.  The pain is so great and I don’t take pain pills.  I considered medical marijuana, and have an appointment with doctor on Monday for the card.

But I’ve changed my mind.  My son was pressuring me to get it.  I read up on it and it can take a good deal of time to find the right product, it’s expensive, and you still experience some type of “high”.  It’s that “high” feeling that makes me unable to take regular pain drugs.  The disorientation feeling makes me


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My heart is wrung with reading y’all’s struggles.   Wish I could wiggle my nose and fix everything


----------



## Liberty

Made a cake for my friend's birthday today (next door neighbor for many many years).  Just need to frost it and take it to her.


----------



## hawkdon

I'm trying to decide wether to pamper my self due to
arthitis pain, or just go ahead and do the work...(laundry, 
housework).....don


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to  keep Mac from catching  son's  cockatoo.
He didn't  bring a cage  for  her,, so she's on his shoulder  all the time.


She tears the door  molding to  bits  when he shuts her in   the bedroom.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I'm trying to decide wether to pamper my self due to
> arthitis pain, or just go ahead and do the work...(laundry,
> housework).....don


Hawky from one OA sufferer to another I say just carry one and do the work.. the pain is always gonna be there and if you leave the work it's just gonna pile up, and play on your mind, you'll feel better once it's done and you can sit and take a Painkiller after all and nurse the pain..


----------



## hollydolly

I've just come back from the same town in the next door County I went to earlier in the week...OMG!! I forgot it was Black Friday... I think the whole world descended on the place. Took me  to drive to 3 different  town car parks before I found a space, and then I had to pay in advance at the machine.. £1.25 per hour!

However I'm pleased I went early because coming back at around 1pm as I left the town, the traffic heading in was twice as much as had been earlier.. 

Anyway I;d only gone to pick up some more warm clothing for winter indoors .. and I got quite a lot for just over £50.. so I'm happy with that..

In one large Department store where there was 11 checkout staff manning the tills..  when I got to the head of the queue I counted the people behind me .. and there was 37... that's just one store.. 

Popped into Aldi on the way back, and picked up some Milk, and staples.. .. not surprised to find it relatively empty because clearly everyone was in town trying to find bargains..not that there was many that I could see.. 

Sun was shining all day.. it's 3.35pm now, so it'll be dark in just over 30 minutes..


----------



## Paco Dennis

Aneeda72 said:


> I hate it as well, serves no purpose except to get your face wet.  But I have no control over it.  The pain is so great and I don’t take pain pills.  I considered medical marijuana, and have an appointment with doctor on Monday for the card.
> 
> But I’ve changed my mind.  My son was pressuring me to get it.  I read up on it and it can take a good deal of time to find the right product, it’s expensive, and you still experience some type of “high”.  It’s that “high” feeling that makes me unable to take regular pain drugs.  The disorientation feeling makes me



 I know the feelings. I too am experiencing chronic pain from some kind of peripheral neuropathy. It is pretty much 24/7and reaches a pain level of 8-9 during the day. I do use THC and I also do not like getting high on any pain meds. But, it decreases the pain by about 4-5 notches. So, I get through the side effects and am doing better than I am without them. I have gone days with out meds and the pain gets to be too much. Maybe it goes in some kind of cycle. We can only tolerate a certain amount of either pain, or side effects.  
  I have cleaned our house this morning for my 1/2 hr exercise routine after each meal. Pain level about 4 now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Babysitting my grands while daughter takes a boat-load of dirty clothes to the laundry mat.   Big sister was still sleeping upstairs. Trying to keep autistic younger sister down stairs.  TANTRUM. Grandmother first barricades door with dancing to calypso music.  More tantrums.  Finally a divine inspiration— grandma notices plastic Easter eggs on a shelf….  In desperation, set eggs spinning on top of dryer.  Instant fascination from granddaughter…. This was good for probably 30 min if fun.  Grandma relieved .


----------



## RadishRose

It's rainy. I'm considering going out for a few things I need; produce, milk, etc.

GS and his GF coming Sunday and will cook supper for us. They plan to make chicken shwarma.


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Grandmother first barricades door with dancing to calypso music.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope to  run the vacuum today,,eat left overs.

Some  time this evening  our  youngest son will arrive.
He is here for  hunting season.

Will be first  time in 2yrs that  our sons are here at he same time.


----------



## hollydolly

So..we have the train drivers on strike.. we have the Royal Mail workers and postmen on strike, and now we've got the NHS nurses going on strike 2 days in December.. demanding another 19 % increase in their wages..

In an ideal world we'd be able to give everyone everything they need to live on.. but where do they think this extra money is coming from ?.. The country is going through a recession, pensioners are on the lowest pension in the western world.. our Electricity , Gas , and fuel prices are through the roof.. millions have to choose between eating and heating..  The London Mayor has just extended the area covering the Congestion charge to cover all of Greater London and not just the city, meaning workers who have older cars  have to pay £12.50 a day to go to work from outside the area... It's just all beyond belief that people are holding the country and the ordinary people to ransom like this


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Necessity may be the mother of invention, @RadishRose but desperation is a first cousin!


----------



## Sassycakes

I am very aggravated today. My husband and I have been having stomach issues for the last few days plus having colds. We had to cancel Thanksgiving plans. I honestly wanted to go because we were invited to my SIL's sister's house. My SIL's Dad passed away 2 months ago so I really wanted to go, we didn't want to spread the germs. My daughter has been picking on me but not her Dad.Why Me !!!!


----------



## katlupe

I had a steak marinating that I thawed out on Wednesday when I forgot about Thanksgiving being the next day. So I fixed it for my breakfast. Still have half of it left for this afternoon (lunch/supper I don't know what to call it). Took my laundry downstairs and that is washing now. As soon as it is finished I will hang it in my shower. Tomorrow I will do my 2nd load. Today I feel like I can only handle one a day.


----------



## Disgustedman

Well, I went and took my shower. Getting ready to stitch up some clothing, so can wash it and be ready for next week. I've tried those iron on patches, they just don't seem to bond well.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I am . Newbie was a no show/no call today. I really, really hope there's a compelling reason for it so that she won't be fired. When there's a nc/ns within the first 90 days of employment, it's goodbye.

In a million years it wouldn't have occurred to me that she'd just blow off her job. 

Deli manager said she was supposed to be at work at 5am yesterday, turned up at 6am, only stayed a few hours, then left saying she had to go "out of town" to meet family. No telling what that meant. She doesn't drive and doesn't have a car.  She'd told me on Monday that she'd be alone on Thanksgiving because her parents went to Ohio for a family funeral. 

Sir busted his butt convincing management to allow him to schedule her for full 40 hours, which he did for this whole week.

Sir is on vacation starting around 8am on Monday or as soon as inventory is done. 

Woe is me. Woe is Sir.


----------



## Pepper

I've been tired and sleepy all day since yesterday.  I think I might be waking up a bit.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> I am . Newbie was a no show/no call today. I really, really hope there's a compelling reason for it so that she won't be fired. When there's a nc/ns within the first 90 days of employment, it's goodbye.
> 
> In a million years it wouldn't have occurred to me that she'd just blow off her job.
> 
> Deli manager said she was supposed to be at work at 5am yesterday, turned up at 6am, only stayed a few hours, then left saying she had to go "out of town" to meet family. No telling what that meant. She doesn't drive and doesn't have a car.  She'd told me on Monday that she'd be alone on Thanksgiving because her parents went to Ohio for a family funeral.
> 
> Sir busted his butt convincing management to allow him to schedule her for full 40 hours, which he did for this whole week.
> 
> Sir is on vacation starting around 8am on Monday or as soon as inventory is done.
> 
> Woe is me. Woe is Sir.


@Georgiagranny, the cavalier attitude ppl have toward work now-a-days just blows my mind!


----------



## Georgiagranny

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Georgiagranny, the cavalier attitude ppl have toward work now-a-days just blows my mind!


The strange thing is that she _begged_ for 40 hours. Sir had a heckuva time getting 40 hours for her because it just isn't done for the newest of the new employees, so he really went to the wall on her behalf.

Added to the fact that her family was homeless for a good while very recently... And she's so believable.

I really hope we haven't been conned.


----------



## Pappy

Needed some biscuits for my beef stew so went up to our local Publix. We stopped and refilled up on coffee too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pappy I could survive without biscuits for my stew; I could not survive without coffee.


----------



## Jules

Waiting for delivery of a parcel from the US. From the day purchased until it goes through all the border custom‘s hoops and delivery here, it takes forever.  I hope it fits.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I am . Newbie was a no show/no call today. I really, really hope there's a compelling reason for it so that she won't be fired. When there's a nc/ns within the first 90 days of employment, it's goodbye.
> 
> In a million years it wouldn't have occurred to me that she'd just blow off her job.
> 
> Deli manager said she was supposed to be at work at 5am yesterday, turned up at 6am, only stayed a few hours, then left saying she had to go "out of town" to meet family. No telling what that meant. She doesn't drive and doesn't have a car.  She'd told me on Monday that she'd be alone on Thanksgiving because her parents went to Ohio for a family funeral.
> 
> Sir busted his butt convincing management to allow him to schedule her for full 40 hours, which he did for this whole week.
> 
> Sir is on vacation starting around 8am on Monday or as soon as inventory is done.
> 
> Woe is me. Woe is Sir.


I suspected this soon after she started  when she went sick within days , and if you remember GeeGee.. you blew it off.. and said she wouldn't risk her job...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Waiting for delivery of a parcel from the US. From the day purchased until it goes through all the border custom‘s hoops and delivery here, it takes forever.  I hope it fits.


it's chaos here for some people waiting for parcels through royal mail because of their strikes. Daughter rang tonight and said she's been waiting  over a week for something that should have arrived 6 days ago...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I suspected this soon after she started  when she went sick within days , and if you remember GeeGee.. you blew it off.. and said she wouldn't risk her job...


I know! I talked to her when she called the first day and she was obviously very ill, either that or very good at acting like she was. For all I know, she was out looking for another job that pays more.

I won't know anything until tomorrow when Sir is at work.

I dunno what's going to happen next week when Sir is on vacation. I'm scheduled off on Tuesday and Thursday AFAIK, he wasn't planning on leaving town, just a staycation, but I hope he doesn't decide to give it up because our vacation doesn't carry over. We have to use it by December 31 or lose it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm hoping Newbie will have a _valid_ reason and be forgiven and will be there tomorrow. Eternal optimist.


----------



## Owlivia

This morning I finished painting some trim on the door frames in the kitchen.  I painted some of it yesterday morning before I peeled potatoes and had a shower.

Later today I was eating some leftover turkey and poured myself a little bit of wine,  felt woozy right away, so left the wine and got cracking on doing outside work.

It was about 48F, so not warm and there was more tidying to be done than I thought, or I am just moving a bit slower due to the pains (another story.)  I was outside for about two hours in the coldish wind.

Anyway, I had three large plant pots and two long plant troughs to empty.  Took out all the scarecrows and autumn faux flowers.  The geraniums and other flowers were killed off by last weeks snow.  Then I moved some garden ornaments into the garage and all the up and down to the basement.

Then I brought up from the basement all the faux flowers to fill in the plant pots.  Each one a different Christmas color theme, a few tall metal ornaments in two of the pots.

Put the wreaths on the front door and moved a solar light outside to catch more sun.

Swept up and then set the Christmas lights on the timer to start lighting up my front porch tonight.  I know it's early, but the weather is going to be colder and rainy for days, and it suited me to do these outside chores/fun things today.

I have decided that there will be no more glitter allowed into the house.  It is a pain to clean up and continues to be found for months and months.  It was only on a few pinecones and red bows, but even a little bit of glitter is too much glitter!

I came in, washed dishes, sliced a portion of corn bread which I buttered and put to brown and warm on the griddle.  Along with a cup of tea I am pacing myself for chores and decorating to do this week.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I did some critical listening to some of the songs for my next album. I want my son to do a compilation of clips for me to post on Soundcloud so I can share them here. He keeps me to a strict minute per clip so I had to decide the start and end points for each song. I straightened up a bit today. I had a brief visit with my granddaughter. My son brought her over before they headed to Atlantic City to take her back to college, but first she was due at work by 2 p.m.

I napped a couple of times today, talked with my BFF who caught a cold from her grand niece and is feeling pretty crappy. So now we won't be able to meet for brunch before she returns to Florida.  I also "face timed" with my son via Facebook Messenger, watched a bit of T.V., played ball with our kitten and cleaned up the kitchen. It's almost tomorrow so I'm going to play a couple of games of Words With Friends before taking it down a notch.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Owlivia said:


> even a little bit of glitter is too much glitter!


Heretic! There's no such thing as too much glitter! I'm all about bling. Bring on the bling


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Heretic! There's no such thing as too much glitter! I'm all about bling. Bring on the bling


it's all about the Bling...


----------



## -Oy-

Mrs Oy has driven down to Cambridge for the weekend to go Xmas shoppi g with our eldest Daughter so I'm home alone!

Today I think I'll have a drive down Wensledale and photographg a few of my favourite waterfalls. Forecast is rain rain and rain os there should be plenty of flow over them. Yes I'll get wet. No I don't care


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Mrs Oy has driven down to Cambridge for the weekend to go Xmas shoppi g with our eldest Daughter so I'm home alone!
> 
> Today I think I'll have a drive down Wensledale and photographg a few of my favourite waterfalls. Forecast is rain rain and rain os there should be plenty of flow over them. Yes I'll get wet. No I don't care


your missus and daughter coulda called in here for a cuppa tea... how long a drive is it from where you live down here..?


----------



## Ruthanne

Finally cooking my stuffing and baked sweet potatoes. And turkey gravy.  Took a bath and feel so nice and clean!

Watching some Netflix or Prime today.


----------



## Aneeda72

Disgustedman said:


> Well, I went and took my shower. Getting ready to stitch up some clothing, so can wash it and be ready for next week. I've tried those iron on patches, they just don't seem to bond well.


This is how it was done decades ago.

So, you know the plastic sheet that covers the dry cleaning?  You cut a piece of that slightly larger than the patch.  Place the plastic on the sheet, then the patch, then a piece of brown paper from a grocery bag-cause the plastic is slightly larger than the patch so the plastic sticks to the paper when the paper is removed.

Then you iron it, forget exactly how long, but not long.  Obviously until the plastic melts.  The excess plastic sticks to the paper.  Now I make no guarantees as I learned this process in college, decades ago, in sewing class.  I would try it on something you are planning to throw away.  Be careful don’t burn the paper.  Then you have a different problem.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> your missus and daughter coulda called in here for a cuppa tea... how long a drive is it from where you live down here..?


It’s 3.5 hours!


----------



## Pepper

I don't know what I'm doing but I do know it will involve THC at some point.


----------



## Aneeda72

Finally read the actual reports on my DVTs.  In my left lower leg my femoral, popliteal, posterior, and peroneal veins are all involved in the blockage with little movement in them.  In my arm, which they couldn’t fulling exam because of my pacemaker surgery, the distal brachial vein is blocked.

I am going to look for a vascular surgeon on Monday.

Finally looked up what to do about my broken tooth.  I need an oral surgeon, not my dentist.  This leaves me with only one upper molar.  Might as well have it pulled and get a plate.

Husband continues to not talk to me.  Why he continues to think this is a “punishment“ is beyond me.  I really don’t feel like talking -especially to him.  He actually thought I’d continue to due all the housework despite all my current medical issues and pain.  Poor thing has to take the trash out and do the few dishes.  He won’t do anything else and the rest can wait.

I am mostly walking on my treadmill as my leg won’t tolerate much walking now due to the cramping.  I need to figure out a way to play my computer game since the new section has been released.  Otherwise just watching tv.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I don't know what I'm doing but I do know it will involve THC at some point.


I was going to try marijuana for my pain-at my sons prompting, had the appointment but cancelled it.  By the time I get the license, and find the right medical marijuana that controls the pain, I probably would have already died.

My chances are 50-50 at this point.  . I decided I just don’t feel like messing with it


----------



## charry

Aneeda72 said:


> I was going to try marijuana for my pain-at my sons prompting, had the appointment but cancelled it.  By the time I get the license, and find the right medical marijuana that controls the pain, I probably would have already died.
> 
> My chances are 50-50 at this point.  . I decided I just don’t feel like messing with it


there are so many out there at the moment aneeda ....your right , it could take months to find the right method and mgs. 
we were going to get some for hubby...my son said smoke it lol.......
i do think it will help the pain , better than the other made up prescription pain killers tho, but just finding the right one 
dont give up tho, if you are determined


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I was going to try marijuana for my pain-at my sons prompting, had the appointment but cancelled it.  By the time I get the license, and find the right medical marijuana that controls the pain, I probably would have already died.
> 
> My chances are 50-50 at this point.  . I decided I just don’t feel like messing with it


Aneeda I can imagine that you might not have the mental energy to go through the motions of trying something new to help with the pain, but it's probably as well to do it, you may hit on the right one first time, and you'll not be in the pain you're in now..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Aneeda I can imagine that you might not have the mental energy to go through the motions of trying something new to help with the pain, but it's probably as well to do it, you may hit on the right one first time, and you'll not be in the pain you're in now..


I am also just so dang mad.  It was my doctor and her partner who put so much pressure on me to get the second pacemaker.  I realized I just can not go in and see her.  I might not be able to control my mouth.

I wanted to switch doctors, but again, my son was against it.  Says not a good time to do so in a medical crisis.  Plus I am stuck with the same stupid cardiologist office as well due to my insurance plan.  When I saw the PA that morning and told him my neck and shoulder were hurting he said I needed an MRI of my neck.

I finally googled everything today.  Neck and shoulder pain after pacemaker placement are a common sign of a DVT.  These doctors are so stupid.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing outside today.....


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30a went to  store,bought Bflo News& Sat WSJ
 It was great not to have to wear boots, since a majority of the snow we got last weekend has melted,temp was 40,slight breeze
I'll by walking over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's house{they live 2 blocks away} in about 30 min for our weekly 'catch up' haven't seen them  in 10days. I have a couple articles for them,a anniv card{ its Thurs 12/1}
I had no other plans probably get in a couple more walks


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, rainy day here.....I think I'll spend some time cleaning up my desk, getting ready for the new year, maybe watch a movie or two.


----------



## Sliverfox

Enjoying  a few  peaceful moments  this moring before  the deer  hunters  return.

The dog &  bird aren't teaseing each  other,,, yet.

Guess I will throw  load of  clothes in  the washer.


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> I am very aggravated today. My husband and I have been having stomach issues for the last few days plus having colds. We had to cancel Thanksgiving plans. I honestly wanted to go because we were invited to my SIL's sister's house. My SIL's Dad passed away 2 months ago so I really wanted to go, we didn't want to spread the germs. My daughter has been picking on me but not her Dad.Why Me !!!!


Flowers for you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A little cleaning/straightening this lazy AM...  changed the table cloth, set up the Advent wreath.

Gotta hit the grocery store today for essentials and spend some time with my Prince Among Men when he gets back from his daughter's later today =)


----------



## Kaila

I wish I could be helping @Owlivia  this week, 
to paint door frames, and clear out geraniums and eat cornbread.  

I thought I was the only one who would finally, today on Saturday, manage to help bake one holiday treat, that I had wanted to do, for the past few days, but I see that @Ruthanne  also finally made the stuffing, today.
Yum, I love stuffing (and turkey, etc) but none of those, this year.

Still, this morning, my helper helped me to make the 1 pumpkin pie, which we are planning to taste, soon.  Very simplified recipe, but I was sad to discover we didn't have some of the ingredients, but we made it anyway, and it looks home-made and at least eatable.


----------



## hearlady

Cleaning up the tornado aftermath called "Grandkids Visiting"
I love it though.


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry for all that you are going through, @Aneeda72
I wish you had better medical care. 
Many of us could use that too, for sure.  Sending my caring to all of you who would like some.

******

@Owlivia  Just want to tell you, that I refuse to help you to clean glitter! 

And @Ruthanne  Baked sweet potatoes?  That sounds great!
I will put those on my list for next groceries!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Re-usable grocery bags are great but I gotta watch how the cashier is filling them... She put the three liter-and-a-half bottles of water + a 1/2 gallon of milk in one...  too much for my back.  On a positive note, got ingredients for cheese and spinach-stuffed portabello mushrooms and will try that for supper tonight.

It's fun to watch how the different trees turn colors around here and over what time period.  The bradford pear trees are just getting beautiful in multiple autumn shades and all the japanese maples decided this year to go cinnamon-redhot candy RED.  Cheery and beautiful!


----------



## jet

just got dressed up (jeans and sweat shirt lol) going out for a meal,,its still heaving it down here grrrrr
oh and a couple of beers,,,cheers


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72  Many many hugs for you. I'm with @hollydolly...you should start looking at med marijuana sooner rather than later.

@CinnamonSugar  The burning bush shrubs outside my back door finally decided to "burn"...they were green on Thursday, starting to turn red yesterday, and are flame red today. After tonight's rain, there probably won't be any leaves left of any color.

Welp. Newbie finally texted Sir yesterday, _his day off_. Her story this time was that she was in Alabama with her aunt and aunt's car broke down. He told her it was his day off and she had to call the store manager.

When she got around to texting Sir this morning, the car couldn't be fixed yesterday so she's stranded. Riiiiight. She's skating on thin ice.

Sir said he's going to cancel his vacation next week. I said NO! An 18-year-old snot-nosed con artist can't be allowed to dictate his plans. I told him GO. Between the deli manager and me, we'll figure it out.


----------



## NorthernLight

Kaila said:


> I wish I could be helping @Owlivia  this week,
> to paint door frames, and clear out geraniums and eat cornbread.
> 
> I thought I was the only one who would finally, today, manage to help bake one holiday treat, that I had wanted to do, for the past few days, but I see that @Ruthanne  also finally made the stuffing, today.
> Yum, I love stuffing (and turkey, etc) but none of those, this year.
> 
> Still, this morning, my helper helped me to make the 1 pumpkin pie, which we are planning to taste, soon.  Very simplified recipe, but I was sad to discover we didn't have some of the ingredients, but we made it anyway, and it looks home-made and at least eatable.


Years ago, I made a pumpkin pie while living in a foreign country. No canned milk or vanilla, so I used vanilla ice cream. No cinnamon, so I broke open a Bengal Spice teabag. 

No oven at home, so I took it to the baker. He had never seen an egg-based pie filling before, and he believed it wouldn't set. He refused to bake it for me. Fortunately I knew one person with an oven, who baked it for me.

Anyway, today I'll meet my local language partner for an hour of Spanish. Then pick up my treadmill from the thrift store. And some ground beef that I have a rain check for. And then 20 minutes on Telegram with my foreign language partner.

I'll try to do my full hour of exercise. I might have to skip lunch to fit it in. As I've mentioned before, I have lots of time (in theory), but getting everything done is a challenge. I think I just don't like to be rushed.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Relaxed morning spending some time on my favorite technical sites. Then vacuumed the main floor, cleaning up from having my son, his girlfriend, and my granddaughter for three days over Thanksgiving. Took Li'l Bit for one of are daily hikes, and now I'm back in the shop setting up the valve train on my donated new engine for the boys 67 Galaxie, and listening to Deep Tracks on XM radio.




https%3A//i.imgur.com/IFLRagq.jpg[/img]']


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm glad I decided to pick up the treadmill before -- not after -- meeting my language partner.

The thrift store employee (who is about my age) and I got the treadmill into my car. 

Then my language partner (half my age) got it out of the car and carried it up the stairs, and helped me set it up.

I *might* have been able to do it myself, but I was grateful for the help!


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I relaxed today after a busy enjoyable past couple days, some cleaning up around
here, phone calls, and a little Christmas shopping and got several handwritten
Christmas cards done, all good things.


----------



## Owlivia

Georgiagranny said:


> Heretic! There's no such thing as too much glitter! I'm all about bling. Bring on the bling



@Georgiagranny 

Haha, I can handle the bling - it stays where it belongs. Glitter is a freak show of clinginess, like a bad boyfriend.


----------



## Owlivia

hollydolly said:


> it's all about the Bling...


I could enjoy everything about this room (for a time) but glass dining tables irk me.  They are cold and noisy, not to mention, but I will , they show every smudge and require constant buffing- which would be a problem considering my Housekeepers need a day off now and again.


----------



## Owlivia

Kaila said:


> ******
> 
> @Owlivia Just want to tell you, that I refuse to help you to clean glitter!



I have bad news.  There was more glitter abounding today.  I brought up from the Christmas decoration totes the two wreaths I made.  While looking for the wreaths I found two ornaments I made when I didn't fear the glitterstorm.  

The two ornaments are wood ovals, about five inches long, which I painted red, and mounted one gold glitter covered deer (bucks) with big antlers on each oval.  A few more doodads and voila. 

I think that a glitter conquerer can be made.  Coat the glitter with a clear, non yellowing matte or shiny medium (glue or something which works the same.)  All the glitter and none of the mess.


----------



## Kaila

Owlivia said:


> I have bad news. There was more glitter abounding today. I brought up from the Christmas decoration totes the two wreaths I made. While looking for the wreaths I found two ornaments I made when I didn't fear the glitterstorm.



It's the _Battle of the Glitter.
Perhaps the longest single battle of our history.  

Just when you think the embers of discord have at long last, been dampened, you move your boots and find some glitter on the closet floor.

And years after you're convinced that you've seen the last trace of the _Great Glitter Battle, _as it has sometimes been called, 
You take an old box of momentos out of the attic, and even before you've gotten it to the door downstairs, you notice a small trail of glitter following you._


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~ I went down to the community laundry room and washed clothes about 2:30 a.m.
~   While they were washing I started packing for my trip. Besides my purse I'm only taking a small duffle bag. This is the least I've ever packed so I actually practice packed first to make sure I can fit everything I'll need in those bags. Wound up having to choose a slightly larger purse.  Normally I would use a large tote but decided not to this trip.
~ I fell asleep around 6 a.m after breakfast and didn't wake up until almost 12 o'clock at which time I started drying my clothes.
~ Talked with my son and my BFF.
~ I put most of the clothes away (those that go on hangers) and added the ones I'm taking to the duffle.  Packing completed.
~ After dinner I fell asleep at the table.


----------



## Owlivia

Kaila said:


> It's the _Battle of the Glitter.
> Perhaps the longest single battle of our history.
> 
> Just when you think the embers of discord have at long last, been dampened, you move your boots and find some glitter on the closet floor.
> 
> And years after you're convinced that you've seen the last trace of the _Great Glitter Battle, _as it has sometimes been called,
> You take an old box of momentos out of the attic, and even before you've gotten it to the door downstairs, you notice a small trail of glitter following you._


This is so funny and true!    Are you my Glister Sister?  

"What is Glister in modern English? 
noun. *Sparkling, brilliant light*: flash, glint, glisten, glitter, scintillation, shimmer, sparkle."

Thanks for the giggles.  Tomorrow I tackle whatever glitter befalls me.  I surrender for only a few weeks!

Should glitter be used in warfare?  It sure would irritate some of the people in power.  It's their losing battle.


----------



## -Oy-

Well - yesterday's plans didn't work out! I stopped off at the beach on my way out to locate a Geocache - and as it was high tide had to walk up on the rocks at the top of a slope. I slipped and fell, landing heavily on my left knee. Yeeeouch! After about 5min just sat there wincing I was able to get up and hobble back to my car. My knee is badly scraped - there was blood running down my leg into my sock and shoe. So a quick stop at the nearest place to get some Ibuprofen, water and some wipes then back home to sulk. I did manage to photograph a lovely Male Eider bobbing about in the sea so not totally unproductive. 

The weather is at least dry this morning and my knee is tender but works! So, it's off to the local nature reserve to try to track down a Bittern that I've been tipped off about


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm awake. 

Wonder if Newbie will still be "stranded" in Alabama today?

It's pouring rain. Pouring.

Time to get my arse in gear.


----------



## jet

just gonna eat my sunday roast,,then gonna do a bit of art,,,oh and a glass of cider


----------



## Pepper

I start off Sundays with Joel Osteen, then carry on to the News shows till 11am, then I don't know yet.....


----------



## hollydolly

Owlivia said:


> I could enjoy everything about this room (for a time) but glass dining tables irk me.  They are cold and noisy, not to mention, but I will , they show every smudge and require constant buffing- which would be a problem considering my Housekeepers need a day off now and again.


it's very popular with the Travelling community... they fill their homes with it..


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Well - yesterday's plans didn't work out! I stopped off at the beach on my way out to locate a Geocache - and as it was high tide had to walk up on the rocks at the top of a slope. I slipped and fell, landing heavily on my left knee. Yeeeouch! After about 5min just sat there wincing I was able to get up and hobble back to my car. My knee is badly scraped - there was blood running down my leg into my sock and shoe. So a quick stop at the nearest place to get some Ibuprofen, water and some wipes then back home to sulk. I did manage to photograph a lovely Male Eider bobbing about in the sea so not totally unproductive.
> 
> The weather is at least dry this morning and my knee is tender but works! So, it's off to the local nature reserve to try to track down a Bittern that I've been tipped off about


yikes.. having such a painful knee myself.. I turned green when I read you'd fallen on yours.. ... hope it's better now...


I've just had much welcome company for the last 3 hours.. some friends came round.. and we had an almighty catch-up.. I knew they were coming, and it was lovely to have them here makes a nice change for a Sunday..

Now it's almost 2pm they've gone, and I have a chicken & leek pie in the oven for dinner.. and I'll probably have a Broccoli and cheese Potato Gratin with it... 

It's been pouring of rain all day , and pretty grim , but it's not cold at 55 deg.. ..


----------



## MickaC

What I haven’t been doing…….haven’t touched the snow shovel since last Monday……have had warm temps, Friday was +9, a lot of snow has melted…….SO……last Monday had my driveway cleared of snow, pushed up in the usual place, which has mostly melted……SO……since it’s melted, do I have to still pay them $30.00. .

Yesterday I made up a pattern for A line shift tunic top, they seem to be in style now, V neck, just above the knees, short sleeves, nice and swingy……to wear with leggings or jeggings……think I will add side pockets, l love pockets.
Will use the same pattern for spring and summer, sleeveless, and longer for shift dresses.
Will cut out a sample one, today, with my crappy fabric, and make, before going into my good fabric.

I was starting to go into a panic yesterday, when looking for my fabric pencils for marking……I guess I’ve been doing such a good job organizing, I took me an hour going through my sewing stuff……found them…...
Then, had to clean up my hurricane in the process..


----------



## Jackie23

The sun is shining this morning and there is serious leaf coverage in the yard.  I sent off an Amazon order yesterday that included a box of Christmas cards, I'll put out a few Christmas decorations later....that'll be it for my 
holiday prep.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:40,went to local store to buy some milk,temp was 45 /cloudy
A couple days ago, my friend Mary{we go on our weekly 'road trips together} called&informed me she wanted to do something special for my birthday,I was floored,touched
This afternoon at 4,going to another resident's apt{who has offered to host this,he has a bigger apt} with 6 other residents I consider my friends. Over the years, we have sat out in our community garden, enjoy each other's company have lots of laughs 
The rest of my day talk with my brother, open my cards, read local paper


----------



## StarSong

*Happy Birthday, @moviequeen1!  I hope you have a wonderful day! *


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Birthday @moviequeen1


----------



## Kaila

My Birthday wishes for you, too, @moviequeen


----------



## Pappy

Leaving very soon to pick up a large BJs order. Been awhile since we ordered anything from them. We will stop for coffee and a couple scratch off tickets.


----------



## StarSong

In anticipation of our return to hosting big parties (four of them between Dec 3rd and Dec 30th) after a two year Covid interruption, I've been deep cleaning, including washing all the glassware, serving dishes, vases, crystal bowls, etc., on display in those areas.  It's a massive job, believe me.  We're blessed to own many beautiful things, but they do get dusty and grimy after sitting for a while, even when behind closed doors and regularly hit lightly with a duster.    

I usually do this every November, but with watching the baby every Tues, Weds & Thurs, time slipped away this year. First party is Saturday so now I'm in high gear. Last week I prepared a lot of cookie dough and stashed it in the freezer and fridges, so I'll start baking today or tomorrow. 

Our son came over yesterday to help get the Christmas decorations out of the garage rafters. Hubby will decorate the house today and tomorrow. Hoping we'll also get our brand new Roomba set up, too. 

Lots on our agenda and we'll start at 9 AM. To enjoy the process and not burn out, every two hours Alexa reminds us to take a twenty minute break.


----------



## Trila

Today is one of those rare Sundays when I will not be at the rink. What ever shall I do with myself?!!! 

Maybe I'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a little bit, then write out some Christmas cards. I might even start to decorate..._maybe!_


----------



## Georgiagranny

Happy Birthday, @moviequeen1  Kick up your heels and enjoy every minute of it!

It was raining when I got up this morning but it's sunny and breezy now and a pleasant 65F. And the rain left the red leaves on the burning bush. Yippee. They'll be there to enjoy for a couple more days.

Newbie showed up this morning. Late, but showed up. 

The Christmas tree wants to come out and grace The Hovel, but it's going to wait. Maybe Tuesday.


----------



## RobinWren

jet said:


> just gonna eat my sunday roast,,then gonna do a bit of art,,,oh and a glass of cider


Those were the days, Sunday roast, delicious even the memory.


----------



## Leann

OneEyedDiva said:


> ~ I went down to the community laundry room and washed clothes about 2:30 a.m.
> ~   While they were washing I started packing for my trip. Besides my purse I'm only taking a small duffle bag. This is the least I've ever packed so I actually practice packed first to make sure I can fit everything I'll need in those bags. Wound up having to choose a slightly larger purse.  Normally I would use a large tote but decided not to this trip.
> ~ I fell asleep around 6 a.m after breakfast and didn't wake up until almost 12 o'clock at which time I started drying my clothes.
> ~ Talked with my son and my BFF.
> ~ I put most of the clothes away (those that go on hangers) and added the ones I'm taking to the duffle.  Packing completed.
> ~ After dinner I fell asleep at the table.


@OneEyedDiva where will you be traveling to?


----------



## Georgiagranny

RobinWren said:


> Those were the days, Sunday roast, delicious even the memory.


Memories...the roast was seared and cooked with potatoes and carrots in a deep well cooker on the stove while we went to Mass, but that was only in winter. It was heavenly coming in from the sNOw and cold to the fragrance of that roast. 

In summer, it was chicken, unless we were going to the cottage, in which case we'd either spent Saturday night there or left really early Sunday morning, and Gramma cooked the roast in the oven of a wood-burning stove. 

Takes me back...


----------



## Sliverfox

One son on his way home.
Thank goodness he took his  bird with him!

Other son  helped  hubby  cut  up the deer he  shot.
Will be packaging  ground meat this afternoon.

I'm ready  for  nap & the day isn't  over .


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm old. Really thought I'd heard it all. Nope. Just heard a commercial to the tune of We Wish You a Merry Christmas only the words were "We wish you a merry_ giftmas_." What the what???? No idea what was being sold.


----------



## Sliverfox

GG,,, 
Sounds  like the want   people to shop more ?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> In anticipation of our return to hosting big parties (four of them between Dec 3rd and Dec 30th) after a two year Covid interruption, I've been deep cleaning, including washing all the glassware, serving dishes, vases, crystal bowls, etc., on display in those areas.  It's a massive job, believe me.  We're blessed to own many beautiful things, but they do get dusty and grimy after sitting for a while, even when behind closed doors and regularly hit lightly with a duster.
> 
> I usually do this every November, but with watching the baby every Tues, Weds & Thurs, time slipped away this year. First party is Saturday so now I'm in high gear. Last week I prepared a lot of cookie dough and stashed it in the freezer and fridges, so I'll start baking today or tomorrow.
> 
> Our son came over yesterday to help get the Christmas decorations out of the garage rafters. Hubby will decorate the house today and tomorrow. Hoping we'll also get our brand new Roomba set up, too.
> 
> Lots on our agenda and we'll start at 9 AM. To enjoy the process and not burn out, every two hours Alexa reminds us to take a twenty minute break.


You're amazing @StarSong! I wish I lived next door to you.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> I wish I could be helping @Owlivia  this week,
> to paint door frames, and clear out geraniums and eat cornbread.
> 
> I thought I was the only one who would finally, today on Saturday, manage to help bake one holiday treat, that I had wanted to do, for the past few days, but I see that @Ruthanne  also finally made the stuffing, today.
> Yum, I love stuffing (and turkey, etc) but none of those, this year.
> 
> Still, this morning, my helper helped me to make the 1 pumpkin pie, which we are planning to taste, soon.  Very simplified recipe, but I was sad to discover we didn't have some of the ingredients, but we made it anyway, and it looks home-made and at least eatable.


I am always available to eat cornbread


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> You're amazing @StarSong! I wish I lived next door to you.


Me too, i so like eat


----------



## Aneeda72

Joey day.  He called, said he wanted to have chicken fingers for lunch.  Then he said he was worried about me.  Why?  Can I eat?  You have a broken tooth, how can you eat?  He’s so sweet, my Joey.  Ice cream, I’ll have ice cream.  Ok mom.

We get to the fast food chicken place  No they don’t serve ice cream.  . Their food comes.  Joey reaches over, takes his dads slice of thick soft warm bread, and hands it to me.  Eat this mom.  . Yup, I did.  And Joey, no fool, ate his as well.


----------



## horseless carriage

My wife is preparing the ingredients for the Christmas puddings and Christmas cakes that she makes at this time of the year. As usual, we haven't got this or that so I'm given a list and sent out shopping. In the store, which was absolutely packed, one of the managers made me smile and about half a dozen people looked my way, with silly grins all round, when that manager said: "We do get a better class of shopper in here on Sundays!" I think I might have been complimented. Or maybe it's the hat!


----------



## Jules

Grrrr.  I swear I’m almost as annoyed with her as you are.  


Georgiagranny said:


> Newbie showed up this morning. Late, but showed up.


Did she even comment about being late and/or MIA?


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> Today is one of those rare Sundays when I will not be at the rink. What ever shall I do with myself?!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little bit, then write out some Christmas cards. I might even start to decorate..._maybe!_



It would help to make your sweeping go more smoothly, if you would skate-while-you-sweep!  

(That broom sweeping by itself in your post, reminded me of the wonderful scene in an old Disney movie, where hundreds of brooms, sweep the stairway and lobby, while onlookers gasp at attempts to stop the magic!  All set to fantastic classical music.)


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I am always available to eat cornbread


Everyone loves we enthusiastic volunteers!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jules said:


> Grrrr.  I swear I’m almost as annoyed with her as you are.
> 
> Did she even comment about being late and/or MIA?


Spent a good bit of time telling Sir all about her Thanksgiving dinner with her relatives and how the car broke down, unable to get it fixed on Friday, etc...I didn't call BS, but I sure wanted to. You'd have been proud of me for keeping my mouth shut! Dang...almost bit a hole through my tongue.

That's all just swell. Sir doesn't believe any of it, either. He did remind her that since she didn't work the 40 hours she was scheduled that she wouldn't get holiday pay for the few hours she worked on Thursday and that if scheduled the day before or the day after a holiday and not working also disqualifies employee from holiday pay. Awww...cry me a river! She goes on and on about how badly she needs to work full time for the health insurance and other benefits but doesn't seem concerned about the money lost when she doesn't work.

It's a shame because she's really smart and has only to watch me do something once before being able to do it herself. She's also very dexterous and can work fast.

Oh, well.


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Georgiagranny,, when I was still red haired  brat,,my father told me," There will come a time when you Have to do  some things that you don't want to  do."

Now I'm  80 ,, I believe he was right.
I will say that caring  for my Father was one of  the hardest things I had to  do.

Little miss Newbie better get over herself.


----------



## Leann

Sliverfox said:


> @ Georgiagranny,, when I was still red haired  brat,,my father told me," There will come a time when you Have to do  some things that you don't want to  do."
> 
> Now I'm  80 ,, I believe he was right.
> I will say that caring  for my Father was one of  the hardest things I had to  do.
> 
> *Little miss Newbie better get over herself.*


I agree, @Sliverfox. I got my first job when I was 14 years old. My parents always told my siblings and I "while you have a job do a job" meaning show up for work and don't stand around idle. That advice never escaped me in all of the years I worked. 

@Georgiagranny I hope your new co-worker proves to be a valuable employee. It's entirely in her hands.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Only time will tell what kind of employee she'll turn out to be. Right now I don't think she'll be around long. Learned yesterday that she has two brothers who work at the same Kroger we do and that they aren't very good role models for her.

Meh. Go there. Do my job. Hope for the best so that I can work fewer hours if she doesn't quit or get fired.


----------



## RadishRose

My GS and his GF made a wonderful dinner here... chicken shawarma. They brought pita, tomatoes and cucumbers. Also cookies and oranges.

It was a fun time and they cleaned up everything. I hated to see them go.


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> My GS and his GF made a wonderful dinner here... chicken shawarma. They brought pita, tomatoes and cucumbers. Also cookies and oranges.
> 
> It was a fun time and they cleaned up everything. I hated to see them go.


Del taco made my dinner


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Leann said:


> @OneEyedDiva where will you be traveling to?


Our ocean front timeshare in Atlantic City, N.J., my happy, peaceful place.


----------



## Trila

Kaila said:


> It would help to make your sweeping go more smoothly, if you would skate-while-you-sweep!
> 
> (That broom sweeping by itself in your post, reminded me of the wonderful scene in an old Disney movie, where hundreds of brooms, sweep the stairway and lobby, while onlookers gasp at attempts to stop the magic!  All set to fantastic classical music.)


I remember it well!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I did a little more cleaning and straightening (kitchen & bedroom today). Nothing like getting ready to go on vacation to inspire me to get things done. As I was putting dishes away, somehow a custard cup flew out of the pantry, landed on the counter and broke. I had to quickly clean that up because our fur baby is up under me all the time. Luckily most of the glass stayed on the counter. To make sure I got it all, I turned off the light and used the flashlight feature on the phone, which helped find another piece. I Swiffered and vacuumed to make sure I got everything.

I had a short visit with my upstairs neighbor so I could give her my new key and make sure she is able use it. You have to use some muscle to get the key out sometimes. She answered her phone saying "Wow!" because at the exact second I called her she was telling her husband she wondered how I was recovering from COVID. Now I have to answer a set of questions and give commentary to the videographer who's filming my talented friend's video biography. The request was sent to his close friends and family so I feel honored to be included. We go back a lot of years so I'll have to try to make my comments as succinct, yet as meaningful as possible. @Pecos


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning again. Inventory day. Ugh. Working alone is hard.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> Very sorry for all that you are going through, @Aneeda72
> I wish you had better medical care.
> Many of us could use that too, for sure.  Sending my caring to all of you who would like some.
> 
> ******
> 
> @Owlivia  Just want to tell you, that I refuse to help you to clean glitter!
> 
> And @Ruthanne  Baked sweet potatoes?  That sounds great!
> I will put those on my list for next groceries!


Yes I Baked one sweet potato so far.  @Kaila and it was delicious.  I finally got the cooking temperature and amount of time down.  For one sweet potato:. Wash, puncture it with several holes, I used a small sharp knife .
Rub the sweet potato with olive oil  and wrap it up in foil and bake at 450 degrees for one hour.  It came out perfect IMO.  Have a wonderful day Kaila!


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I Baked one sweet potato so far.  @Kaila and it was delicious.  I finally got the cooking temperature and amount of time down.  For one sweet potato:. Wash, puncture it with several holes, I used a small sharp knife .
> Rub the sweet potato with olive oil  and wrap it up in foil and bake at 450 degrees for one hour.  It came out perfect IMO.  Have a wonderful day Kaila!


Is there any reason why you don’t use a microwave?  I rarely bake or cook anything, but when I do I usually microwave it.  Regular baked potatoes take about 5 minutes.  Never tried a sweet potato.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Is there any reason why you don’t use a microwave?  I rarely bake or cook anything, but when I do I usually microwave it.  Regular baked potatoes take about 5 minutes.  Never tried a sweet potato.


I've tried microwaving a sweet potato once but it tastes much better from the regular oven.  In my opinion anyway


----------



## horseless carriage

What am I doing today? Good question. I have an appointment at ten twenty for the fitting of a tooth crown. Always an early bird, I have been up, scrubbed up, teeth cleaned, dressed and ready, I am even wearing one of my hats because I get asked to. The receptionist greets me with a charming smile then says: "I must get a picture," as she gets her phone out of her bag.

But not today. A phone call half an hour ago, from that same receptionist, informed me that my dentist has called in sick. She has a cold and doesn't wish to pass her germs onto her patients. So, what to do? Should I change out of my glad rags or just impress the staff at the store again? My wife needs a few more items.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@horseless carriage I vote for impressing the staff at the store again! Treat them. C'mon, how often do they get to see a gentleman dressed like a gentleman?


----------



## -Oy-

Well - yesterday didn't go to plan (again). No sign of the Bittern I went looking for but I did get the Little Egret that I posted in the Photography section. Likkle Grandson spent most of the day and evening in hospital. Poor little chap has bronchitis and is now back home dosed up on various medications. Mrs Oy is there looking after him so that his parents can get some sleep (none for the last 2 nights!) so I think I might go for another go at the Geocache that I fell looking for the other day, and some others too maybe. Monday is Gym day but I think I'll give that a miss while this knee heals a bit.


----------



## Ruthanne

-Oy- said:


> Well - yesterday didn't go to plan (again). No sign of the Bittern I went looking for but I did get the Little Egret that I posted in the Photography section. Likkle Grandson spent most of the day and evening in hospital. Poor little chap has bronchitis and is now back home dosed up on various medications. Mrs Oy is there looking after him so that his parents can get some sleep (none for the last 2 nights!) so I think I might go for another go at the Geocache that I fell looking for the other day, and some others too maybe. Monday is Gym day but I think I'll give that a miss while this knee heals a bit.


I hope your knee heals up soon.  I know that having knee problems can be a real pain!


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> Today is one of those rare Sundays when I will not be at the rink. What ever shall I do with myself?!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little bit, then write out some Christmas cards. I might even start to decorate..._maybe!_


You're inspiring me to get to my Christmas  cards.  I have to plan what I say to each person.  I have a lot of cards and stamps too.  Good luck with whatever you do


----------



## horseless carriage

-Oy- said:


> Well - yesterday didn't go to plan (again). No sign of the Bittern I went looking for but I did get the Little Egret that I posted in the Photography section. Likkle Grandson spent most of the day and evening in hospital. Poor little chap has bronchitis and is now back home dosed up on various medications. Mrs Oy is there looking after him so that his parents can get some sleep (none for the last 2 nights!) so I think I might go for another go at the Geocache that I fell looking for the other day, and some others too maybe. Monday is Gym day but I think I'll give that a miss while this knee heals a bit.


You had me up in the loft yesterday, covered in dust and lost in memories. When I was in my early teens I was train mad, my father, although not well off, had seen a 35mm camera in, what we used to call, a junk shop. He could just about afford it, I was delighted. 

So why would that egret get me up in the loft? I knew that there was a bird of my own up there, not as pictorial and beautiful a picture as your fabulous shot was, but I knew that you would know that my bird was actually a steam engine, name of Mallard.


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> Memories...the roast was seared and cooked with potatoes and carrots in a deep well cooker on the stove while we went to Mass, but that was only in winter. It was heavenly coming in from the sNOw and cold to the fragrance of that roast.
> 
> In summer, it was chicken, unless we were going to the cottage, in which case we'd either spent Saturday night there or left really early Sunday morning, and Gramma cooked the roast in the oven of a wood-burning stove.
> 
> Takes me back...


What is a deep well cooker?  I've never heard of that before. @Georgiagranny


----------



## hollydolly

We were talking about Bling yesterday on here, which currently means crushed crystal which is fashion... but what about this for Bling.. ?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny day..it's 48 deg.. but I have all the windows open..despite having no heating on, because there's no wind,  and I'm double layered, it doesn't feel cold..

Postman just dropped a package off.. gotta make the most of him because he's been on strike 2 days this month and he's going to be on strike again another 2 days in December.. 

Waiting at home today for a small delivery from Amazon... no plans to go out because tomorrow I have a hospital appointment in the next County, so anything I need , I'll get tomorrow...


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> @horseless carriage I vote for impressing the staff at the store again! Treat them. C'mon, how often do they get to see a gentleman dressed like a gentleman?


Georgiagranny, how I love your State of Georgia. Mona, my schoolfriend, nothing romantic just friends. After university she went into hospital administration, a couple of years later she saw a post being advertised on an American airbase here in the UK. Successful in that post, she met, and married a doctor and settled down to live in Savannah. My wife and I visited them and they us, almost every year until the now retired doctor passed away about eight years ago. His widow, my dear friend, died a year later, probably from a broken heart, but now they are reunited.

We always received the warmest of welcomes from Mona's American friends and got told time and again that, they just loved our "cute" accents. How we miss our visits, How we miss Mona and her husband. Such is life. So for them, for you and for Savannah, Georgia, I shall keep my glad rags on and wear one of the hats that always made Mona smile:


----------



## Trila

...so that's how I feel right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did get my Christmas cards written yesterday...yep, all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me!! Unfortunately, that was my only accomplishment. The rest of the day was spent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today will be different! Dio and I will work together. We have a whole day of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 planned for today!






 Once that's done, I can start decorating for the Holidays. Most likely I'll do that tomorrow. The first thing that goes up will be the tree, and it will be the last thing to be put away. We leave our tree up until at least mid Jan, so I get to enjoy it for as long as possible.






 Gotta' run....time to start cleaning! I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sliverfox

Going to bake some cookies for son to take  back to granddaughters.

Clean up  guest room  son & bird were in.

Probably  cut  up another deer as  youngest son got one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had breakfast and took the dog out for a walk.  I may buy something on Amazon for Cyber Monday.  I do need a few things.

Trying to get back on a more regular schedule.  I've been up all night and trying to make it to evening to go to sleep 

I have some groceries shopping to do and not sure yet when I'll do that.  

Going to watch the Voice tonight.  It's getting closer to the finale.  There are some singers I like a lot.

I have more household chores to do.  I did some over the weekend but there's always more to do.  Never ending laundry for one thing 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Had breakfast and took the dog out for a walk.  I may buy something on Amazon for Cyber Monday.  I do need a few things.
> 
> Trying to get back on a more regular schedule.  I've been up all night and trying to make it to evening to go to sleep
> 
> I have some groceries shopping to do and not sure yet when I'll do that.
> 
> Going to watch the Voice tonight.  It's getting closer to the finale.  There are some singers I like a lot.
> 
> I have more household chores to do.  I did some over the weekend but there's always more to do.  Never ending laundry for one thing
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


I am having the same problem.  Up all night. I know I want be able to make it to the evening. I am waiting for the tow truck to pick up the car and take it to the shop.  Then, I think I can lay down.  

Let me know how you do.  I have tried everything I can to fix this.  Tried a new sleeping pill but that did not help to go to bed at a normal time.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Today I did a little more cleaning and straightening (kitchen & bedroom today). Nothing like getting ready to go on vacation to inspire me to get things done. As I was putting dishes away, somehow a custard cup flew out of the pantry, landed on the counter and broke. I had to quickly clean that up because our fur baby is up under me all the time. Luckily most of the glass stayed on the counter. To make sure I got it all, I turned out the light and used the flashlight feature on the phone, which helped find another piece. I Swiffered and vacuumed to make sure I got everything.
> 
> I had a short visit with my upstairs neighbor so I could give her my new key and make sure she is able use it. You have to use some muscle to get the key out sometimes. She answered her phone saying "Wow!" because at the exact second I called her she was telling her husband she wondered how I was recovering from COVID. Now I have to answer a set of questions and give commentary to the videographer who's filming my talented friend's video biography. The request was sent to his close friends and family so I feel honored to be included. We go back a lot of years so I'll have to try to make my comments as succinct, yet as meaningful as possible. @Pecos


MDS, wow, you are off to some busy days ahead. I hope that video biography goes well. 

I am happy to know that you have recovered from your bout with COVID, and hope you enjoy your "getaway." 

Sometimes pieces of broken glass are very hard to find our two Bichons seem to think that they should help in the search and that only adds to the difficulty in tracking every one of those shards of glass down.

Pecos


----------



## Jackie23

I've been up since 4 this morning.....spent the last hour cleaning the fridge......jelly ran down the back and puddled at the bottom....threw away a big trash bag of old food and out of date stuff....what a job...the fridge is now ready for ham and turkey...taking a break now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

-Oy- said:


> Well - yesterday didn't go to plan (again). No sign of the Bittern I went looking for but I did get the Little Egret that I posted in the Photography section. Likkle Grandson spent most of the day and evening in hospital. Poor little chap has bronchitis and is now back home dosed up on various medications. Mrs Oy is there looking after him so that his parents can get some sleep (none for the last 2 nights!) so I think I might go for another go at the Geocache that I fell looking for the other day, and some others too maybe. Monday is Gym day but I think I'll give that a miss while this knee heals a bit.


A quick recovery for your grandson and rest/peace for all those caring for him.  And I hope your knee feels better, @-Oy-


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> We were talking about Bling yesterday on here, which currently means crushed crystal which is fashion... but what about this for Bling.. ?


That looks like Louis XIV meets Julius Cesar!  Too much


----------



## fancicoffee13

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


I so hear you on that one!  We live in an apartment with a fireplace.  We choose not to buy and store the wood, outside due to regulations.  I got it cleaned up and love decorating it on the outside with things like a basket with pillow and afghan and stack of books along side.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm in recovery mode from having a 'witch-with-a-B' moment this AM....  I feel lousy after I've snarled at someone but it's just as unhealthy to wallow in guilt after apologizing.  So!  Onward with the day!

Trying to decide on the next soup to make for freezing....  I saw a YouTube video about Italian Lentil soup that looked good, but on the other hand the Corn Chowder with a Kick I made the other day was really good too...

Still putting in applications for part time work


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I'm in recovery mode from having a 'witch-with-a-B' moment this AM....  I feel lousy after I've snarled at someone but it's just as unhealthy to wallow in guilt after apologizing.  So!  Onward with the day!
> 
> Trying to decide on the next soup to make for freezing....  I saw a YouTube video about Italian Lentil soup that looked good, but on the other hand the Corn Chowder with a Kick I made the other day was really good too...
> 
> Still putting in applications for part time work


Have you heard back from the job you applied for last week CS ?


----------



## Disgustedman

Well, I'm going to see that guy who lost his leg. I don't know how long they'll keep him. I may hit up a charity/homeless outreach and them know he needs some cookware, bedding for him. 

He'll have to find 1/2  off shoe sales of course.... (Oh, that's bad!) So anyway gf to grab some coke, almonds and chips for him.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Have you heard back from the job you applied for last week CS ?


Nada... the job is still listed on the internet sites but no call x2+ weeks, so I'm figuring they wanted someone with more office experience.


----------



## Blessed

Disgustedman said:


> Well, I'm going to see that guy who lost his leg. I don't know how long they'll keep him. I may hit up a charity/homeless outreach and them know he needs some cookware, bedding for him.
> 
> He'll have to find 1/2  off shoe sales of course.... (Oh, that's bad!) So anyway gf to grab some coke, almonds and chips for him.


They should keep him for a few weeks, in the hospital or in a rehab facility.  He has to heal, learn how to transfer in and out of the wheelchair.  Also will have to have a handicapped bath at home. They will show him what he needs in that area. You are a good friend for helping him through this crisis!!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Nada... the job is still listed on the internet sites but no call x2+ weeks, so I'm figuring they wanted someone with more office experience.


well hopefully there's many more available... they say if you don't take a little partime job within  a year of retiring, you probably never will.. altho' of course there are exceptions to the rule. I did just that.. retired once, and went back to work 6 years later.. and retired again 6 years after that!!


----------



## hollydolly

Disgustedman said:


> Well, I'm going to see that guy who lost his leg. I don't know how long they'll keep him. I may hit up a charity/homeless outreach and them know he needs some cookware, bedding for him.
> 
> He'll have to find 1/2  off shoe sales of course.... (Oh, that's bad!) So anyway gf to grab some coke, almonds and chips for him.


cheer him up and tell him people the other side of the Pond are rooting for his recovery..


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Nada... the job is still listed on the internet sites but no call x2+ weeks, so I'm figuring they wanted someone with more office experience.



Don't give up.  It is the holiday season and some places will wait to hire until after the first of the year.  Keep looking but don't count that one out.


----------



## Pinky

Blessed said:


> I am having the same problem.  Up all night. I know I want be able to make it to the evening. I am waiting for the tow truck to pick up the car and take it to the shop.  Then, I think I can lay down.
> 
> Let me know how you do.  I have tried everything I can to fix this.  Tried a new sleeping pill but that did not help to go to bed at a normal time.


I used to be a night owl too, but, for some reason, I am no longer up all night.

Try going to bed a half-hour to an hour earlier than usual, for a week. Then, go to bed a bit earlier the next
week .. keep doing that until your circadian rhythm gets used to going to bed at the same time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I am having the same problem.  Up all night. I know I want be able to make it to the evening. I am waiting for the tow truck to pick up the car and take it to the shop.  Then, I think I can lay down.
> 
> Let me know how you do.  I have tried everything I can to fix this.  Tried a new sleeping pill but that did not help to go to bed at a normal time.


@Blessed I started taking 25 mg. of Benadryl for itching and allergies and have found it also puts me to sleep pretty fast.  I got it real cheap on Amazon.  

Good luck with the car!


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> @Blessed I started taking 25 mg. of Benadryl for itching and allergies and have found it also puts me to sleep pretty fast.  I got it real cheap on Amazon.
> 
> Good luck with the car!



I have tried the benadryl, melatonin, then off to the doctor.  I have tried ambien and now trying lunesta.  I take it at 10 or 11 at night.  I still can't get to sleep.  I take the pill and I am still up until 3 or 4 in the morning.  I will say once I do go to sleep I sleep well, except for getting up to the bathroom.


----------



## Blessed

Pinky said:


> Try going to bed a half-hour to an hour earlier than usual, for a week. Then, go to bed a bit earlier the next
> week .. keep doing that until your circadian rhythm gets used to going to bed at the same time.



I keep trying that but it takes 2 or 3 hours to get to sleep, it's even worse if I try to go to bed earlier, even with the pill.  I go back to the doctor after the first of the year for the regular physical and she said we would check it then. That is what is making me so upset, I have tried everything.

In the good old days, when people asked what is your hobby.  My answer, cooking, reading and sleeping.  I could sleep like a bear hibernating for winter.  That is gone.  The reading is gone, eyesight is worse and it makes my migraines worse.  Like all of us, I just carry on the best I can.


----------



## NorthernLight

End-of-month paperwork and bill paying. Snow shoveling. 

Star gazing? Now that the nights are long and dark, I had tentatively scheduled Monday evenings for driving a few km out of town to see the stars. It looks like it will be too cloudy tonight. Maybe next week.

There were hardly any birds during the summer. Now the winter birds are back. I'll have to get back into the habit of watching them through the window with my binoculars. I never thought I'd take up bird watching.


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> You're inspiring me to get to my Christmas  cards. I have to plan what I say to each person. I have a lot of cards and stamps too. Good luck with whatever you do


I admit.....I cheat when I write out my cards.  First, I have a simple, basic letter or note, that sums up how my year was.  Then, when I write my cards, I mostly just copy the basic note, and just change or add what is appropriate for each person.  







In my defence, most of my cards go out to people who I have not seen in over 20 years, and only have contact with at Christmas time.


----------



## oldaunt

Trying to decide how to finish this quilt top


----------



## Blessed

oldaunt said:


> Trying to decide how to finish this quilt top
> 
> View attachment 252751



I think you finish it by sending it to me.  It is beautiful and matchs my bedroom!! LOL


----------



## Trila

All floors have been vacuumed or swiffered, which included move the furniture. Now, I'm taking a quick coffee break....and thought I'd check in with a drive by post!






 When my coffee is done, it will be time to start at one end of the house and go room to room with a dust rag. I'm not really sure how far I'll get.....


----------



## Blessed

Trila said:


> I'm not really sure how far I'll get.....



Can you get to Texas, I need some dusting. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> All floors have been vacuumed or swiffered, which included move the furniture. Now, I'm taking a quick coffee break....and thought I'd check in with a drive by post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my coffee is done, it will be time to start at one end of the house and go room to room with a dust rag. I'm not really sure how far I'll get.....


you're too good for this world...


----------



## oldaunt

Trila said:


> All floors have been vacuumed or swiffered, which included move the furniture. Now, I'm taking a quick coffee break....and thought I'd check in with a drive by post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my coffee is done, it will be time to start at one end of the house and go room to room with a dust rag. I'm not really sure how far I'll get.....


I'm NC Ar as well. Want to come do mine while I play with quilts?


----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> I admit.....I cheat when I write out my cards.  First, I have a simple, basic letter or note, that sums up how my year was.  Then, when I write my cards, I mostly just copy the basic note, and just change or add what is appropriate for each person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defence, most of my cards go out to people who I have not seen in over 20 years, and only have contact with at Christmas time.


I see nothing wrong with that and I was planning to do the same thing.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ruthanne said:


> What is a deep well cooker?  I've never heard of that before. @Georgiagranny


Electric stoves used to have one burner that could be raised to use for regular cooking or could be lowered and had a pot that fit into the space. That was long, long ago! A precursor to the crock pot. It was handy for making soups and stews...and pot roast!

Heads up, boys and girls! Benadryl is NOT recommended for people over 65! Occasional use, yes, but definitely not recommended for daily (or nightly) use.


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> Electric stoves used to have one burner that could be raised to use for regular cooking or could be lowered and had a pot that fit into the space. That was long, long ago! A precursor to the crock pot. It was handy for making soups and stews...and pot roast!
> 
> Heads up, boys and girls! Benadryl is NOT recommended for people over 65! Occasional use, yes, but definitely not recommended for daily (or nightly) use.


@Georgiagranny  Thanks.  Is there a reason Benadryl is not recommended for those over 65?  They often mean for those with dementia.


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> End-of-month paperwork and bill paying. Snow shoveling.
> 
> Star gazing? Now that the nights are long and dark, I had tentatively scheduled Monday evenings for driving a few km out of town to see the stars. It looks like it will be too cloudy tonight. Maybe next week.
> 
> There were hardly any birds during the summer. Now the winter birds are back. I'll have to get back into the habit of watching them through the window with my binoculars. I never thought I'd take up bird watching.


I watch birds when I am out walking.  I watch them cause the crappy little things like to dive bomb towards you and you have to dodge them or it’s an Alfred Hitchcock situation.


----------



## Kaila

Trila said:


> thought I'd check in with a drive by post!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ruthanne said:


> @Georgiagranny  Thanks.  Is there a reason Benadryl is not recommended for those over 65?  They often mean for those with dementia.


Just a quick explanation from Google: They *can cause confusion, constipation, dry mouth, blurry vision, and problems urinating* (in men). It can increase the risk of seizures and can cause confusion. AVOID products that contain the antihistamines diphenhydramine (Benadryl) and chlorpheniramine (AllerChlor, Chlor-Trimeton).

My doc told me about benadryl years ago. I only take it if I've had multiple sleepless nights, which rarely happens and usually only during the three or four days around full-moon time!


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> Just a quick explanation from Google: They *can cause confusion, constipation, dry mouth, blurry vision, and problems urinating* (in men). It can increase the risk of seizures and can cause confusion. AVOID products that contain the antihistamines diphenhydramine (Benadryl) and chlorpheniramine (AllerChlor, Chlor-Trimeton).


Those are rare side effects and they are being hypercritical.  I don't have any of those side effects and also take the lowest dose there is.  I don't go by a lot that Google says.  It would make me paranoid about everything if I did.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Ruthanne, I first was told about this from my doc, _not _Google. She said diphenhydramine is thought to be a contributor to dementia (see where Google references "confusion"?) And those side effects aren't rare; they're very common. If you don't have any of the side effects, great. I prefer to err on the side of caution.

I usually gift DD/DSIL $$ at Christmastime and Amazon gift cards for DS and DSIL. After thinking about it for a while, it occurred to me that people need $$ before the holidays, too, so today I sent the Amazon cards in case DS/DSIL want to take advantage of cyber Monday.

So that's outta the way Now I just have to get cash from the credit union when I go out later and cards for DD/DSIL to give them tonight or tomorrow.

And...our work schedule is posted in the computer,_ a paper copy for just the bakery taped on the wall in our work area_ and a paper copy on the BB in the office. All employees can access the computer schedule via smartphone or laptop, but in any case, the paper copy takes precedence over the schedule in the computer. 

Well, Newbie showed up this morning because she "didn't know where to find the schedule". (If she'd been scheduled, she'd have been late as usual, but she was scheduled off today.) Sir was still there finishing up inventory and sent her home. Told her she could come in for an hour this afternoon if she wanted to. She said she'd be back at noon but wasn't there when I left. 

Yanno that saying that the tail doesn't wag the dog? Right. Kroger is the dog. Employees are the tail. The dog tells us what to do and when to do it; the tail doesn't get to tell the dog what to do! Stupid choices, disagreeable consequences.


----------



## hollydolly

Can I just say..if anyone has any of these conditions..  it's best to err on the side of caution and not take anything containing Diphenhydramine.

It would be better if needed for itching or allergies to take Cetirizine  which is kinder to the body..only needs to be taken once per day and has been the subject of many more clinical tests than Diphenhydramine

Who may not be able to take cetirizine​Cetirizine is not suitable for some people. To make sure it's safe for you, tell your doctor or pharmacist if you:


have ever had an allergic reaction to cetirizine or any other medicine
have an allergy to food additives
have an allergy to peanuts or soya – some brands of cetirizine capsules (but not tablets) contain soya
have kidney failure
have epilepsy or another health problem that puts you at risk of having seizures or fits
have a condition that means you have difficulty peeing
are due to have an allergy test – taking cetirizine may affect the results, so you might need to stop taking it a few days before the test


Who may not be able to take diphenhydramine​Diphenhydramine is not suitable for some people. To make sure it's safe for you, tell your doctor or pharmacist if you:

have ever had an allergic reaction to diphenhydramine or any other medicine
have lung problems, such as asthma or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), or an illness that creates a lot of phlegm
have an eye problem called primary angle closure glaucoma
have a blockage in your stomach or gut
have kidney or liver problems
have problems peeing or emptying your bladder
have epilepsy or any other health problem that causes fits (seizures)
are due to have an allergy test – diphenhydramine can affect your results, so you may need to stop taking it a few days before your test – ask a pharmacist or your doctor for advice
are unable to have any alcohol – some liquid diphenhydramine products contain a small amount of alcohol, so check the ingredients and the packaging carefully


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Trying to decide how to finish this quilt top
> 
> View attachment 252751


It is BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I have tried the benadryl, melatonin, then off to the doctor.  I have tried ambien and now trying lunesta.  I take it at 10 or 11 at night.  I still can't get to sleep.  I take the pill and I am still up until 3 or 4 in the morning.  I will say once I do go to sleep I sleep well, except for getting up to the bathroom.


Do you ever drink strong coffee?  I don't know if this applies to you but it does to me.  Strong coffee will keep me awake at times.  I try to make mine not too strong.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Apropos the comment about diphenhydramine, my doctor is a geriatrician.


----------



## Ruthanne

Georgiagranny said:


> @Ruthanne, I first was told about this from my doc, _not _Google. She said diphenhydramine is thought to be a contributor to dementia (see where Google references "confusion"?) And those side effects aren't rare; they're very common. If you don't have any of the side effects, great. I prefer to err on the side of caution.
> 
> I usually gift DD/DSIL $$ at Christmastime and Amazon gift cards for DS and DSIL. After thinking about it for a while, it occurred to me that people need $$ before the holidays, too, so today I sent the Amazon cards in case DS/DSIL want to take advantage of cyber Monday.
> 
> So that's outta the way Now I just have to get cash from the credit union when I go out later and cards for DD/DSIL to give them tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> And...our work schedule is posted in the computer,_ a paper copy for just the bakery taped on the wall in our work area_ and a paper copy on the BB in the office. All employees can access the computer schedule via smartphone or laptop, but in any case, the paper copy takes precedence over the schedule in the computer.
> 
> Well, Newbie showed up this morning because she "didn't know where to find the schedule". (If she'd been scheduled, she'd have been late as usual, but she was scheduled off today.) Sir was still there finishing up inventory and sent her home. Told her she could come in for an hour this afternoon if she wanted to. She said she'd be back at noon but wasn't there when I left.
> 
> Yanno that saying that the tail doesn't wag the dog? Right. Kroger is the dog. Employees are the tail. The dog tells us what to do and when to do it; the tail doesn't get to tell the dog what to do! Stupid choices, disagreeable consequences.


Well, like I said I take the lowest dose there is and not everyday and certainly not more than once a day when I do.  I haven't had any of those

 side effects and they are just a caution for those who would have them.  There are much higher dosages of Benadryl.  I've seen very high      

 dosages for sale on Amazon.  I purposely got the very lowest dose there is.  All doctors warn of possible side effects and that doesn't necessarily mean a person will have them.  That said I believe it may also apply to the very high dosages.

PS.  Thanks for your concern but for me it's not necessary.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Those are rare side effects and they are being hypercritical.  I don't have any of those side effects and also take the lowest dose there is.  I don't go by a lot that Google says.  It would make me paranoid about everything if I did.


I always check google against my stupid cardiologist, cause Dr. Google is usually right  while my very expensive cardiologist is too busy cashing insurance checks to pay attention.  I would give this mornings example but waiting for a phone call back cause the stupid man ordered the wrong test.  A test I just had.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I always check google against my stupid cardiologist, cause Dr. Google is usually right  while my very expensive cardiologist is too busy cashing insurance checks to pay attention. I would give this mornings example but waiting for a phone call back cause the stupid man ordered the wrong test. A test I just had.


Like I said the higher or very high dosages available are more likely to cause side effects.  I don't have any of them!  I think I have explained myself enough already.  Google also is not right about everything so I will caution you about  that.  But have it your way.


----------



## hawkdon

I;ve spent the day alternating from heat pad to ice pak, thanks
to MR. Arthritis in the right knee....very swollen and pains to
the touch....didn't need this at all....enjoy your day.....don


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Flu shots (wife & I).


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Like I said the higher or very high dosages available are more likely to cause side effects.  I don't have any of them!  I think I have explained myself enough already.  Google also is not right about everything so I will caution you about  that.  But have it your way.


I was not commenting about any medication you take, not my business.  I was just saying Dr Google is smarter than my cardiologist


----------



## Marie5656

*Laundry. It seems to always be laundry.  But, on the bright side, it is done for another week*


----------



## Georgiagranny

Marie5656 said:


> *Laundry. It seems to always be laundry.  But, on the bright side, it is done for another week*


Yup. Just like the blankety blank dusting. Dust and get more dust. Wash clothes and more dirty clothes accumulate.


----------



## StarSong

Baking Christmas cookies again today so I'm in my happy place.  

Re sleeplessness, I use non-prescription, drug store brand sleep aids (diphenhydramine 25 mg) but take only about 1/6 of a caplet. Between that and a dull (but positive) TV show set with volume so low I can barely hear it, my brain stops talking to me so I can fall asleep. 

If I wake up anytime before 4:00 and can't easily fall back asleep, I take another tiny bit of sleeping pill, reset the TV and knock back out. 

My doctors know I take this and haven't discouraged me from it. They probably figure it beats fewer than 5 hours of sleep each night, which is what was happening before I started this routine. 

Insomnia is one of the many curses and ironies of getting old.


----------



## hollydolly

I take Promethazine..which is an OTC antihistamine med... after my Doctor stopped my 5mg of Diazepam due to possible addiction..( 5mg  ) .. and it was impossible for me to sleep after being on it for several years ..so I found Promethazine which here in the UK is sold under the name of Sominex  among other names and is also an ingredient in Night Nurse .. It works like a charm to aid sleep. One 20 minutes before bed and you're asleep  shortly after..

It's meant like many others for short term use, but as it's available OTC and the doctors are now not prescribing Diazepam, or any of the usual sleep aids we've been used to.. then this is _my_ go to sleep aid .

Where I was used to having only 4 hours sleep.. I now get sometimes 6 or 7  and it leaves no thick head in the morning..


https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/promethazine/


----------



## PamfromTx

Errands.  I was woozy due to a dizzy spell and should not have gone out.  I messed up a check my sister had sent me October 1st!   But, somehow I convinced the bank to cash it for me.  Then I took out money from my money market.... I got the interest or whatever you call it.  I don't do the banking, my husband does.  Obviously, huh?  lol


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Do you ever drink strong coffee?  I don't know if this applies to you but it does to me.  Strong coffee will keep me awake at times.  I try to make mine not too strong.



I don't drink coffee at all. I do drink a hot cup of tea when I get up.  I do drink coke.  I do try to watch the caffiene intake.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

What with Thanksgiving, candy, tortillas,,,etc the last 30 days I thought my A1C would be off the charts.  Good news it was (5.1) normal.  I've been off the reservation eating things I shouldn't.  Dodged the bullit & gained only 5 lbs since April (the doc wanted me to put a little weight back on anyway).


----------



## Georgiagranny

Welp. I had to run by the store to fetch a particular box that I'd saved before the recycling guy got it. He normally comes in during the night. Grrrr. Today he was there sometime between noon and a few minutes ago. I'd set the box aside rather than breaking it down and putting it in the recycling bin. So the guy found it and took it away. Waaaaa  

Lemme tell ya, he's supposed to collect the recycling and our trash every night. Sometimes he does. Sometimes he doesn't. Sometimes he shows up two or three nights in a row. Sometimes he'll be there every night for weeks, as regular as church on Sunday, but sometimes he doesn't show up for a week. He's just about as dependable as the weather Today of all days, he showed up. During the day! Why me? Why _that_ box?

I know it was just a box, but it was just the right size, and it was sturdy. Yeah. A first-world problem

Oh! I'd put the box on the countertop inside the bakery. When I went back there, it was obvious that Newbie hadn't been there. Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## NorthernLight

I am a box aficionado and connoisseur, and I do understand!


----------



## Pappy

Thelma took me to Rooneys for my BD supper. I had my favorite plate of beef liver smothered in onions. Broccoli and baked potato came with it.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I don't drink coffee at all. I do drink a hot cup of tea when I get up.  I do drink coke.  I do try to watch the caffiene intake.


drink the caffeine free...


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Thelma took me to Rooneys for my BD supper. I had my favorite plate of beef liver smothered in onions. Broccoli and baked potato came with it.


I've never heard of it described as Beef liver. Here in the Uk that would probably be OX Liver , which is quite tough... I prefer Lambs or calves liver.. with bacon. Not very often..maybe twice a year..with bacon and onions.. and sometimes I cook a little lambs liver, then chop it up small and add it to Mac & Cheese with chopped bacon...


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> I am a box aficionado and connoisseur, and I do understand!


I'm glad you understand. If ever I would turn into a hoarder, it would be from hoarding boxes!

DD is laughing at me, but I'm tellin' ya, the loss of that particular box is traumatizing. Traumatizing, I tell you! I wanted _that_ box. I have two pottery pumpkins that have been painted gold and lacquered. So that the paint wouldn't get chipped or the pottery cracked, it was the plan to wrap them first in tissue, then in bubble wrap, then stash them in the box until next fall. 

Discovering that box was pure serendipity. Now I have to scout for another box It's hard to deal with such a challenge...at my advanced age and stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm glad you understand. If ever I would turn into a hoarder, it would be from hoarding boxes!
> 
> DD is laughing at me, but I'm tellin' ya, the loss of that particular box is traumatizing. Traumatizing, I tell you! I wanted _that_ box. I have two pottery pumpkins that have been painted gold and lacquered. So that the paint wouldn't get chipped or the pottery cracked, it was the plan to wrap them first in tissue, then in bubble wrap, then stash them in the box until next fall.
> 
> Discovering that box was pure serendipity. Now I have to scout for another box It's hard to deal with such a challenge...at my advanced age and stuff.


serendipity and Halcyon.. my 2 favourite words...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> serendipity and Halcyon.. my 2 favourite words...


Truly? Mine, too!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Truly? Mine, too!


yes absolutely for as long as I can remember !


----------



## Wayne

Started the day at my oncology doctor with my fall blood testing get results in a few days later in the week, not really worried here on them as of now, then had a late meal with my best friend I have. Tomorrow night, we have a supper at a very good steakhouse as a gift to us from friends. 4 going.


----------



## 1955

For the last 5 days I’ve taking care of Mom. Been cooking, changing diapers and playing cards. She goes back to her house when my niece returns tomorrow. At 97 years old she needs full time help and my niece takes care of at her house. I take over when my niece needs a break. She really wants to stay in her house to the end and were both pretty dedicated to make that happen. This is her back when she enlisted into the army and became a RN during WWII. The army gave them an honorary 2nd Lieutenant title to keep the enlisted men away!


----------



## hollydolly

1955 said:


> For the last 5 days I’ve taking care of Mom. Been cooking, changing diapers and playing cards. She goes back to her house when my niece returns tomorrow. At 97 years old she needs full time help and my niece takes care of at her house. I take over when my niece needs a break. She really wants to stay in her house to the end and were both pretty dedicated to make that happen. This is her back when she enlisted into the army and became a RN during WWII. The army gave them an honorary 2nd Lieutenant title to keep the enlisted men away!
> 
> View attachment 252835


How caring you all are, to be able to make your mums' wish come to pass that she may live out her life in her own home, if at all possible... 

She was a very beautiful woman in her younger days...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was quite a day.  I was up all night cleaning, straightening and doing more kitten proofing now that Deja is able to jump on higher surfaces.  We even watched some cat TV together.  I tried to take a nap around 5:45 a.m.  and set my alarm for 7 but by 6:10 I was up and busy again.  

 I left by 8:40 to take the bus to Port Authority in New York then transfered to the Atlantic City bus. I ate a sandwich on the bus and I thought I'd nap on the bus like I usually do but wound up doing things on my tablet. After arriving at Atlantic City  I took the jitney to the hotel.  I was pretty tired by the time I got here so ate some of the food that was left here for me (my son checked in Friday),  edited the commentary for my friend's bio and texted it to the videographer in between taking two naps. Now he'd like to interview me via Zoom.  I'm not crazy about how I look on Zoom calls but I'll see.


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> I am a box aficionado and connoisseur, and I do understand!


I’m part of your group.  The other day my husband told me that I hoard containers - bags, boxes, suitcases - anything to store stuff in, even if I have nothing to store at the time.  Always be prepared.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay then. A day off and it's gonna be sunny and warm(ish) at 67. 

What'll I do today? Should I get my bony butt outta idle and into cruising speed and get the allium bulbs planted? Cut back the rest of the flowers that froze last week? 

Dig out the Christmas decorations and put them up?

Or should I sit around on my dead center and play solitaire on the laptop?


----------



## hollydolly

It's foggy so everything looks wet like it's been raining... I've got a hospital appointment later in the next county.. which means driving in rush hour and in the dark to get there.. now I don't yet mind driving in the dark, but the dark and fog and rush hour traffic is no fun...

I;ve got 2 layers on.. top and bottom.. even 2 pairs of socks on.. so I don't have to turn the heating on .. later when I go out, I won't have so much clothing on..  because the hospital is always overheated.. , altho' it'll be interesting to see if that's the case since Energy bills have risen  115 % this year..


----------



## Pepper

I'm nervous.  My brand new downstairs neighbor has been starting up with me over perceived noise between 8:45 AM and 10 AM.  She's been banging on my door, started leaving notes stuck to my door.  She's making me nervous.  I do not answer the door, don't want a war, but it seems inevitable.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pepper said:


> I'm nervous.  My brand new downstairs neighbor has been starting up with me over perceived noise between 8:45 AM and 10 AM.  She's been banging on my door, started leaving notes stuck to my door.  She's making me nervous.  I do not answer the door, don't want a war, but it seems inevitable.


How strange. I'd be "starting up" with the leasing office/landlord/whomever is in charge.


----------



## hearlady

Hmm you may need to nip that in the bud early.


----------



## Pepper

Georgiagranny said:


> How strange. I'd be "starting up" with the leasing office/landlord/whomever is in charge.


It's a co-op.  She will complain first.  She WOKE, I can tell.  In her thirties it appears.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgiagranny said:


> Okay then. A day off and it's gonna be sunny and warm(ish) at 67.
> 
> What'll I do today? Should I get my bony butt outta idle and into cruising speed and get the allium bulbs planted? Cut back the rest of the flowers that froze last week?
> 
> Dig out the Christmas decorations and put them up?
> 
> Or should I sit around on my dead center and play solitaire on the laptop?


What about having a decadent ice cream and chocolate day?


----------



## katlupe

So far my plan for today is laundry, making a batch of Keto Chow for ice cream and Bingo this afternoon. Oh yeah, an order using Instacart too.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Shalimar said:


> What about having a decadent ice cream and chocolate day?


I have those every day evening!

Gonna start with making the bed, showering, getting dressed, eating something (besides ice cream and chocolate).


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> It's a co-op.  She will complain first.  She WOKE, I can tell.  In her thirties it appears.


complain about what ?... even if you were making a noise between those times, they're not anti social hours.. so let her complain!!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> complain about what ?... even if you were making a noise between those times, they're not anti social hours.. so let her complain!!


Still makes me nervous.  If she really starts up, my son, who is a shareholder, will talk to her.  If I talk to her I might eat her.  I can be very dangerous, and I don't have the strength for a war anymore.  I try to ignore most things.  Protecting my own mental & physical health.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Still makes me nervous.  If she really starts up, my son, who is a shareholder, will talk to her.  If I talk to her I might eat her.  I can be very dangerous, and I don't have the strength for a war anymore.  I try to ignore most things.  Protecting my own mental & physical health.


she sounds like a nutcase!!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> she sounds like a nutcase!!


Time will tell!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Bed made, litter box cleaned, showered, dressed, breakfasted and still all at sea about what to do next.

When I look out at the garden, it all seems so daunting. Thought I was doing myself a favor by planting perennials. The difference between perennials and annuals is that annuals only need to be taken care of in summer. Perennials have to be taken care of all year round. Sigh.

Somebody puhleez light a fire under me!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pepper said:


> It's a co-op.  She will complain first.  She WOKE, I can tell.  In her thirties it appears.


Of what kind of “noise” is she complaining?   I mean, unless you are a closet timpani player or dropping bowling balls for the fun of it, I can’t imagine you making much noise, @Pepper


----------



## Right Now

Today will be a quiet one for me.  I have a cold, and haven't had one for 6 years!  Got it two days ago, negative covid test, just typical cold symptoms.  I have just canceled my lunch date with three gals, don't want to be coughing at the restaurant and spreading germs.  So, will stay in, lay low, and know my antibodies are working again to protect me for another few years....I'd almost forgotten the symptoms, but it's coming back to me now.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning gang!!! WELP, been up since 330am...toooo early....but thats how it is....still nursing my right knee pain...Dr. Mayo sez
it is a bursa problem....just ice/heat and rest is about the norm
for it right now..if it don't get better soon may go to doc's.....


----------



## MickaC

Running around today…
Micki goes for her dental at 8:30, have been getting stared at, no breakfast, water, as well as no bedtime snack last nite …..Shaalee goes for her grooming at 10:30……pick Shaalee up at 12:00.
Pick up Micki at 5:00…..get her to do her jobs, when we get home…..give her a tiny bite to eat.
Granddaughters birthday supper after that.
Get home about 8:00, do our evening stuff, play, etc. if Micki has lost her attitude by then…..Shaalee will be happy, she always is after her grooming.


----------



## StarSong

Made about 800 cookies yesterday (5 different types) and will need to make several hundred more before Saturday's party.  We have our 11 month old grandson for the next three days so I'm going to run a couple of errands with him in tow later this morning.  
Even though DH & I tag team with him, baking while he's here is out of the question. Straightening and cleaning are also hit and miss. Five minute chores only. Still haven't set up the Roomba. Maybe today. 

This time of year I typically bake every day to stay ahead of it, but that was before he was born and we signed on for watching him. Most days we have him, I collapse on the couch when he leaves and stay there through the evening. 

I'm setting my brain to bake a few of batches of biscotti this evening. I definitely DON'T want to be baking cookies on Saturday, pre-party, because I'll be making pizza for several hours throughout the party.


----------



## Sliverfox

Said 'Good-Bye" to our  son as he heads back to his  home in eastern  PA.
Back to be  being  empty nesters.


----------



## Aneeda72

1955 said:


> For the last 5 days I’ve taking care of Mom. Been cooking, changing diapers and playing cards. She goes back to her house when my niece returns tomorrow. At 97 years old she needs full time help and my niece takes care of at her house. I take over when my niece needs a break. She really wants to stay in her house to the end and were both pretty dedicated to make that happen. This is her back when she enlisted into the army and became a RN during WWII. The army gave them an honorary 2nd Lieutenant title to keep the enlisted men away!
> 
> View attachment 252835


My grandmother was also a WWII army nurse


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Made about 800 cookies yesterday (5 different types) and will need to make several hundred more before Saturday's party.  We have our 11 month old grandson for the next three days so I'm going to run a couple of errands with him in tow later this morning.
> Even though DH & I tag team with him, baking while he's here is out of the question. Straightening and cleaning are also hit and miss. Five minute chores only. Still haven't set up the Roomba. Maybe today.
> 
> This time of year I typically bake every day to stay ahead of it, but that was before he was born and we signed on for watching him. Most days we have him, I collapse on the couch when he leaves and stay there through the evening.
> 
> I'm setting my brain to bake a few of batches of biscotti this evening. I definitely DON'T want to be baking cookies on Saturday, pre-party, because I'll be making pizza for several hours throughout the party.


Hope you like the Roomba.


----------



## 1955

Aneeda72 said:


> My grandmother was also a WWII army nurse


It took courage and some perished. Although they got a free education there were no VA benefits.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Hope you like the Roomba.


Me, too.  I'll report back.


----------



## Pepper

Well, she was a no-show today.  I won't mention it again unless there is a new development.


----------



## NorthernLight

Pepper said:


> I'm nervous.  My brand new downstairs neighbor has been starting up with me over perceived noise between 8:45 AM and 10 AM.  She's been banging on my door, started leaving notes stuck to my door.  She's making me nervous.  I do not answer the door, don't want a war, but it seems inevitable.


I went through that once. The couple downstairs said I was "jumping over furniture" (which was ridiculous) and slamming doors. I was there by myself and didn't even close the bathroom door, so what doors would I be slamming?

Also, I had a dirty evening job and needed a nightly bath (around 10 pm). That wasn't allowed!

The condo belonged to my sister, who was away for a few weeks. When she came back, they stopped complaining. Maybe they felt reassured hearing the noises they were used to. (In my opinion, she was much noisier than me.)

As she's new, I can only hope she will eventually get used to things and back off. Having your son talk to her might help, since he's a man.


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> It's a co-op.  She will complain first.  She WOKE, I can tell.  In her thirties it appears.


Is she the owner of the condo or does she just sublet?  Maybe your son can talk to owner.


----------



## Pepper

Jules said:


> Is she the owner of the condo or does she just sublet?  Maybe your son can talk to owner.


She lives with her boyfriend or husband.  It is a co-op, not a condo.  He is the new owner, don't know if she is on the shares.  She'd be a dope if she weren't.


----------



## NorthernLight

- Exercise and housework.
- Finish shoveling so I can drive my car tomorrow.
- Walk to store to get meat that I have rain check for (I hope they have it this time).
- Walk to post office for mail. I get only one thing a month (redundant, because I get the info online).

This looks very lame, but it's quite an ambitious plan for me. I might not do all of it.


----------



## Aneeda72

I was too angry yesterday to write.  Went to the cardiologist PA after waiting in a room for about 1/2 hour got up, went to the nurses station, said I was leaving and handing the surgeons name to her; and asked for a referral so I could go.

She asked who I was seeing.  . Very hard to keep myself calm, so angry about the whole situation.  (Btw, I have been warned, once again by a moderator, that I may be permanently banned from senior forms for my views/posts.  What can I say?  I’ve stated several times that I try not to get drawn into certain conversations.  .  So if I am gone one day, I’ve either died or been banned .  I can’t decide which I’d prefer )

The nurse asked to wait a second, went and got the PA who was in the break room, and we went back into the room.  (This practice will not see you if you are 15 minutes late.  Therefore, I don’t think I need to wait more than 15 minutes in a room.  Plus I am .). He said he‘d give me the referral, and asked what was it for.

OMGosh.

He hadn’t looked at my chart, hadn’t pulled up the hospital record, hadn’t a clue.   So hard to keep my mouth shut. I explained I had been to the hospital. Just a second he says, let me look at the record. Oh, you‘re here about the blood clots. Actually since this appointment was made weeks ago for after pacemaker placement check, I was not. 

Just give me the referral.  Blah, blah, blah.  You need a lung CT, yes, yes I do.  I’ll send the referral right over.  And he does.  And I go to the surgeon office and make sure he did.  They have it.  Once the doctors look at it, they will call.

Surgeon offices calls.  I see you need an ultrasound of your leg.  .  Nope.  I explain how incompetent the cardiologists are.  I explain I already have the ultrasounds.  (I don’t say I need a lung CT.  Doctors, generally, don’t like to be told what you need/want.). Oh, she says.  I’ll send this back to the doctor and call you back.  That was yesterday, so far no call back.

I did reach the oral surgeon.  A great guy with great staff.  I have an appointment with them on Wednesday to discuss what to do.  His receptionist says he may just put me on antibiotics for a while, at least until I get off the high dose of blood thinner and start on the lower dose.

That was my yesterday.  Today I am waiting for a callback from the surgeon.  I want surgery on my leg to remove at least the clot behind my knee.  It is extremely painful, and there is a continuous charlie horse in that muscle. (It seems I don’t have a DVT partially blocking 4 veins; it’s 4 DVTs each partially blocking a vein.)

It is sNOwing, blowing, 14 degrees


----------



## jet

well i been waiting most of the day for a tradesman to sort out one of the windows,,was on phone this morning to him,,yep be there,if i cant make it,iwill phone,,ok i says,,the arsehole didnt come,didnt phone,and im in a angry mood,,just to make it worse,its the second time hes done this grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72  I've been thinking positive thoughts. Apparently they're stuck in cyberspace somewhere!

The garden is looking tidier after cutting stuff back and cleaning up. It's a bit more than half done, but the rest can wait for another day.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> - Exercise and housework.
> - Finish shoveling so I can drive my car tomorrow.
> - Walk to store to get meat that I have rain check for (I hope they have it this time).
> - Walk to post office for mail. I get only one thing a month (redundant, because I get the info online).
> 
> This looks very lame, but it's quite an ambitious plan for me. I might not do all of it.


Even by MY standards.. and you all know how much I can cram into a day... that looks like you've done a fair days work...  

First your  exercise.. then housework... then shovelling snow... then out to the store .. that's enough for one day 

Have you tried your treadmill ?.. what do you think about it ?


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> I was too angry yesterday to write.  Went to the cardiologist PA after waiting in a room for about 1/2 hour got up, went to the nurses station, said I was leaving and handing the surgeons name to her; and asked for a referral so I could go.
> 
> She asked who I was seeing.  . Very hard to keep myself calm, so angry about the whole situation. (Btw, I have been warned, once again by a moderator, that I may be permanently banned from senior forms for my views/posts. What can I say? I’ve stated several times that I try not to get drawn into certain conversations. . So if I am gone one day, I’ve either died or been banned . I can’t decide which I’d prefer )
> 
> The nurse asked to wait a second, went and got the PA who was in the break room, and we went back into the room.  (This practice will not see you if you are 15 minutes late.  Therefore, I don’t think I need to wait more than 15 minutes in a room.  Plus I am .). He said he‘d give me the referral, and asked what was it for.
> 
> OMGosh.
> 
> He hadn’t looked at my chart, hadn’t pulled up the hospital record, hadn’t a clue.   So hard to keep my mouth shut. I explained I had been to the hospital. Just a second he says, let me look at the record. Oh, you‘re here about the blood clots. Actually since this appointment was made weeks ago for after pacemaker placement check, I was not.
> 
> Just give me the referral.  Blah, blah, blah.  You need a lung CT, yes, yes I do.  I’ll send the referral right over.  And he does.  And I go to the surgeon office and make sure he did.  They have it.  Once the doctors look at it, they will call.
> 
> Surgeon offices calls.  I see you need an ultrasound of your leg.  .  Nope.  I explain how incompetent the cardiologists are.  I explain I already have the ultrasounds.  (I don’t say I need a lung CT.  Doctors, generally, don’t like to be told what you need/want.). Oh, she says.  I’ll send this back to the doctor and call you back.  That was yesterday, so far no call back.
> 
> I did reach the oral surgeon.  A great guy with great staff.  I have an appointment with them on Wednesday to discuss what to do.  His receptionist says he may just put me on antibiotics for a while, at least until I get off the high dose of blood thinner and start on the lower dose.
> 
> That was my yesterday.  Today I am waiting for a callback from the surgeon.  I want surgery on my leg to remove at least the clot behind my knee.  It is extremely painful, and there is a continuous charlie horse in that muscle. (It seems I don’t have a DVT partially blocking 4 veins; it’s 4 DVTs each partially blocking a vein.)
> 
> It is sNOwing, blowing, 14 degrees


Bizarre. A couple of weeks ago, I went to the local clinic for the *first time ever.* The doctor pulled something up on the computer and said, "Oh, you've had this before." I said, "No, never."

What was he looking at? 

And people wonder why I seldom go to the doctor.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> Have you tried your treadmill ?.. what do you think about it ?


I've tried it twice. It doesn't do anything fancy, but it works fine.

The housework will amount to 5-10 minutes of swiffering. The snow shoveling is almost finished, so maybe 5-10 minutes there. (Whew! Worn out just thinking about it.)


----------



## hollydolly

Hospital appointment in the next county.. got there very early.. so I did some shopping at the nearby retail park.. and got a lot of Christmas treats.. and food..

Very thick fog, and dark when I came out of the supermarket , and rush hour and so driving was no pleasure, and everywhere I went the roads were being dug up so we had long waits at temporary traffic lights ..

In and out with the Consultant.. told me I need more MRI's.. and he will chivvy them on.. because I've been waiting for an appointment for over a year now..

Cost me £3 to park for 25 minutes at the hospital .. scandalous , One woman who was holding up the queue at the ticket machine  was tearing her hair out , she couldn't get it to recognise her registration to pay, then she made a call to try and pay by phone, and couldn't do it that way either.... she'd been there for ages, before she realised you have to pay when you Exit.. and not when you arrive as she had done  ...so all of us who were waiting missed our chance to get parking for free.. ( 15 minute grace)

Got home, put everything away... made some sausages and Maple cured bacon and egg Quiche... with Potato salad for dinner..

..and now I;m here with a cuppa tea..


----------



## David777

Continuing to slowly digitize hundreds of 4x5 film landscape and nature images taken decade + ago by photographing 48 shots per slide with A6000/85mm+ 16mm extension tube on light pad, then focus stack blending quadrants, then stitch blending each 4 quadrants, finally Photoshop. Not close to drum scan quality  but better than my old expensive Epson transparency scanner.  Will be working on this for months ending with older 6x7 film.  Also breaking up those hours reading just arrived used book "Your Inner Fish".


----------



## hollydolly

@Aneeda72 ..good lord I can understand your anger and frustration..  not only at the incompetence but the fact that you're in such pain... I'd be  extremely upset too..who wouldn't ?

Thankfully if they mess up like that here.. and believe me they do sometimes.. at least we're not having salt rubbed in the wound by receiving a bill in the post ...  

Just a word to the wise.. we don't have moderators Per se.. on this forum... we have one Owner/ Admin.. and he works hard to make this forum work and keep everyone happy, and sort out all sorts of problems here..all by himself while holding down a job away from us old biddies.. ..his name is @Matrix ... he's good guy but it gets very monotonous for admin when people have to be reminded to stick to the rules.. so don't piss him off..


----------



## Leann

It is a damp and chilly day here, the kind that makes me want to stay in bed all day. My joints ache, my energy is low. Might be getting sick but more likely it's just an age thing. I can't lay claim to many accomplishments today but it could change later. Who knows?


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> It is a damp and chilly day here, the kind that makes me want to stay in bed all day. My joints ache, my energy is low. Might be getting sick but more likely it's just an age thing. I can't lay claim to many accomplishments today but it could change later. Who knows?


awww.. well you know what Sista... there's never a better time to feel poorly when you don't have anywhere you need to be..so wrap up, get comfortable and ride it out...


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 I have often found the receptionists at the dentist or oral surgery, to be more knowledgeable and competent, than some of the PA's or doctors.
I would call that other one back, the one you are waiting to call you back with a correct response. Who knows which was wrong, the office that sent the referral or the office that received it. Yikes.

And @hollydolly  is correct; it's even more angering when we get the bills.  Or in the middle of the night, in pain and distress.



NorthernLight said:


> went to the local clinic for the *first time ever.* The doctor pulled something up on the computer and said, "Oh, you've had this before." I said, "No, never."
> 
> What was he looking at?


Another good question!


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> She lives with her boyfriend or husband.  It is a co-op, not a condo.  He is the new owner, don't know if she is on the shares.  She'd be a dope if she weren't.


Considering she’s such a wacko, her BF/DH would be a dope if he had her name on the title.  

I didn’t know there was a difference between a condo and a co-op.  Condos here are owned, or may be sublet to someone else, and every owner has a say in the running of the building/exterior.  Most us usually have a manager and a strata board and everyone votes on any big decisions.


----------



## Pepper

Jules said:


> Considering she’s such a wacko, her BF/DH would be a dope if he had her name on the title.
> 
> I didn’t know there was a difference between a condo and a co-op.  Condos here are owned, or may be sublet to someone else, and every owner has a say in the running of the building/exterior.  Most us usually have a manager and a strata board and everyone votes on any big decisions.


With a co-op, you're buying shares of a corporation and the apartment is your dividend.  New York State has laws particularly for co-ops.  They're practically their own nations.  The co-op boards can get away with murder.


----------



## PamfromTx

A little bit of this... a little bit of that.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> @Aneeda72 ..good lord I can understand your anger and frustration..  not only at the incompetence but the fact that you're in such pain... I'd be  extremely upset too..who wouldn't ?
> 
> Thankfully if they mess up like that here.. and believe me they do sometimes.. at least we're no having salt rubbed in the wound by receiving a bill in the post ...
> 
> Just a word to the wise.. we don't have moderators Per se.. on this forum... we have one Owner/ Admin.. and he works hard to make this forum work and keep everyone happy, and sort out all sorts of problems here..all by himself while holding down a job away from us old biddies.. ..his name is @Matrix ... he's good guy but it gets very monotonous for admin when people have to be reminded to stick to the rules.. so don't piss him off..


Well, apparently I already did


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I've tried it twice. It doesn't do anything fancy, but it works fine.
> 
> The housework will amount to 5-10 minutes of swiffering. The snow shoveling is almost finished, so maybe 5-10 minutes there. (Whew! Worn out just thinking about it.)


I dunno if I already told you, but I have this treadmill.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a basic electric treadmill... has 10 speed settings, a calorie counter , timer and a milometer .. and folds flat for storage, altho' I keep it up all the time or I;d never use it. It was cheap to buy.. about £400 new, from Amazon 18 months ago.. it does good enough for me..


----------



## Aneeda72

Anyway, finally called back the surgeon who was supposed to call me back.  Went through the same crap about getting Ultrasounds, gave in, said sure.  Then I get transferred to a nurse who finally listens, sees I have had the ultrasounds, and says call us in three months if it still hurts and we will evaluate you for surgery then.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I dunno if I already told you, but I have this treadmill..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a basic electric treadmill... has 10 speed settings, a calorie counter , timer and a milometer .. and folds flat for storage, altho' I keep it up all the time or I;d never use it. It was cheap to buy.. about £400 new, from Amazon 18 months ago.. it does good enough for me..


Very similar to mine.  I find using the treadmill is harder to walk on than walking outside, but I use it due to the snow, ice, etc.  I put it where I can watch tv.  But I can only walk on it for 15 minutes at a time whereas I can walk outside for 45 minutes at a time.  I think it’s because even the slightest incline causes me issues.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Anyway, finally called back the surgeon who was supposed to call me back.  Went through the same crap about getting Ultrasounds, gave in, said sure.  Then I get transferred to a nurse who finally listens, sees I have had the ultrasounds, and says call us in three months if it still hurts and we will evaluate you for surgery then.


No! No! No! That's not good enough! 
Why on earth isn't _someone_ listening to you?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Very similar to mine.  I find using the treadmill is harder to walk on than walking outside, but I use it due to the snow, ice, etc.  I put it where I can watch tv.  But I can only walk on it for 15 minutes at a time whereas I can walk outside for 45 minutes at a time.  I think it’s because even the slightest incline causes me issues.


it's the opposite for me.. I use it at home rather than take a walk around my area because I live at the top of a hill so walking means going down a  mile long  steep hill, and worse.. walking back up.. and my knee can;t take it. In fact I feel sure my knee was damaged initially  because of the very steep hills all over Spain plus our mountain walking.. so I use the treadmill at home , unless I'm driving to somewhere flat , where I'll walk for longer..


----------



## J-Kat

Finished putting up and decorating my Christmas tree.  The wreath is on the door.  Want to put out a few more holiday decor items and I’m done.  Took a carton of Panera Bread potato soup out of the freezer to thaw.  That plus a ham sandwich will be supper.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Exhausted! DD took me to vote, then she ran some errands, and we went to the garden centers. Neither of them had anything but Christmas trees and wreaths. What?

We were only gone for two hours so why do I feel like I've just run a 4-minute mile?


----------



## hollydolly

I saw the first Christmas tree in someone's front window tonight on the way home.. I was sitting in traffic, but  the tree was in a Bay window, all twinkling blue and silver..looking lovely...


----------



## hearlady

Nothing. I spent weeks getting ready for company then days cleaning up after company so I've done nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I missed the postmen, who left a card to say he had a parcel for me.. Ordinarily this would be a simple matter of either going  to the sorting office and collecting the parcel, or going online and getting it redelivered another day.. However.. because the postman ( royal Mail).. are on strike.. tomorrow and Thursday  and several more intermittent days through December, the earliest the can redeliver is a whole week away.. ..so annoying !!


----------



## NorthernLight

- I didn't make it to the post office. 
- No sense shoveling today; I can't get out of the parking lot anyway, until the snow plow comes. 
- The swiffering has yet to be done; I guess I'll do it, not a big deal.

I did manage to buy the meat. (They were almost out again!) I might make meatballs for the freezer. They're a handy and tasty snack.


----------



## fatboy

Being very lazy today.just playing with my new tablet.Just watched a series on Smithsonian channel called Britain in color I learned things about British royalty I never knew.


----------



## RadishRose

Same old cleaning, dog walking. Made a small potato salad. Ran to Aldi for a loaf of bread but also bought canned pumpkin and green beans for Doggy on sale; also Half and Half for my coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> - I didn't make it to the post office.
> - No sense shoveling today; I can't get out of the parking lot anyway, until the snow plow comes.
> - The swiffering has yet to be done; I guess I'll do it, not a big deal.
> 
> I did manage to buy the meat. (They were almost out again!) I might make meatballs for the freezer. They're a handy and tasty snack.


so you didn't shovel snow.. you didn't go to the store... and you didn't do the cleaning.... ?

I take it all back... you don't get a Gold star today...


----------



## Disgustedman

Well, went to see my friend Monday. He's doped a bit, took some goodies for him. On the good side, he's got caregivers coming out of the woodwork, furniture, apartment ready, health care aid and everything is covered.

He'll need rehab, someone was going to check with him on that. So he's going to have a few checking on his recovery.  I'll just drop by every so often.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wound up not being able to fall asleep until about 5 o'clock and woke up at 9.  After breakfast I checked some posts on the forum, had phone conversations with my son, BFF and my sister.  I was very glad to hear that our fur baby has not been acting up since I've been gone and allowed my son to get a good night's sleep.  He contends she only misbehaves when I'm around.  After lunch I changed, took a walk on the boardwalk and went to the neighborhood market to pick up a couple of food items since I'm staying an extra day.

I went down to the resort's Shoppe after dinner but they closed early. The rest of the evening will be T.V., Words With Friends and continuing to try and catch up on SF posts.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> so you didn't shovel snow.. you didn't go to the store... and you didn't do the cleaning.... ?
> 
> I take it all back... you don't get a Gold star today...


I went to the store, and I did the cleaning, and I made meatballs.

I skipped the post office. I skipped the shoveling too, because there was no point.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I went to the store, and I did the cleaning, and I made meatballs.
> 
> I skipped the post office. I skipped the shoveling too, because there was no point.


Oh you don't have to justify yourself.. I was only pulling your leg...


----------



## NorthernLight

I guess after I walk in deep snow in -25C weather with my cane and my rolly cart to get groceries, I'm not in the mood to be told I didn't go.


----------



## Sassycakes

*If it wasn't for the computer I don't know what I would do. For the last few weeks, I have seen a woman in a commercial. I knew she was on a show I used to watch and her husband on the show was from an old show when he was a young man. I searched the computer for quite a while and finally found her name. She is Laura Linney she was on Ozark with Jason Bateman. Thank you to the person that invented the computer. And Thanks to my grandsons when they were 5 and 7yrs old who taught me how to use a computer.*


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> No! No! No! That's not good enough!
> Why on earth isn't _someone_ listening to you?


They said I have to give it time for the blood thinners to work.  . Doesn’t matter how much it hurts.  She gave me the same advice of taking care of my leg as I got from Dr. google.  So, the cardiologist does not treat DVTs, and the vascular surgeon doesn’t treat DVTs.

I didn’t ask about my arm and hand which are swollen.

This nurse said have your primary doctor renew the prescription for blood thinners when it’s time.  And ask her to do a CT scan of your lungs to make sure no large blood clots are there.  Apparently no one really treats the dang things.   And go to the ER if you can’t breathe.  

I think if I can’t breathe, it might be a tad late for the ER.  Might need a hearse.


----------



## Alizerine

I looked in the bathroom mirror this morning and was surprised to see I had a black eye. I had fall on Sunday and got three stitches in my forehead but could almost cover it with my hair. The black eye was new. I applied some make-up, put on a pair of sunglasses and went to breakfast because I didn't want to miss out on seeing some friends. I think tomorrow I will stay home and get some needed rest.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Awful storm here. Donner und Blitz und Regen, Regen, Regen! It's pouring and expected to last another two hours. Eeek. We needed rain, but enough is enough.

Time to get my bony self together and get to work. The  won't wait, and the customers will get snippy!


----------



## Ruthanne

Taking my dog to the groomer.  Afterwards she'll have a nice treat, maybe at BK.  We had a whopper Jr there the other day.  I just gave her a couple pinches off the burger.

While she's at the groomer I'll probably go to Aldi's.  I've run out of some stuff.  

Ordered an Angel tree topper for my tree.  I should have all the tree decorations by this coming Monday.  I'll be glad to get it put together totally.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee so far and just trying to feel normal again.


----------



## Georgiagranny

katlupe said:


> Coffee so far and just trying to feel normal again.


Define normal


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> They said I have to give it time for the blood thinners to work.  . Doesn’t matter how much it hurts.  She gave me the same advice of taking care of my leg as I got from Dr. google.  So, the cardiologist does not treat DVTs, and the vascular surgeon doesn’t treat DVTs.
> 
> I didn’t ask about my arm and hand which are swollen.
> 
> This nurse said have your primary doctor renew the prescription for blood thinners when it’s time.  And ask her to do a CT scan of your lungs to make sure no large blood clots are there.  Apparently no one really treats the dang things.   And go to the ER if you can’t breathe.
> 
> I think if I can’t breathe, it might be a tad late for the ER.  Might need a hearse.


Aneeda I'm so sorry to read about all the health issues you are experiencing! Then to not get the medical help you need when you need it is the worst! I pray you will find a specialist that will treat and resolve your issues soon.,


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> Define normal


That I can walk without my knees hurting. Takes a bit after I get up to make them mobile again. I limp around at first.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> You had me up in the loft yesterday, covered in dust and lost in memories. When I was in my early teens I was train mad, my father, although not well off, had seen a 35mm camera in, what we used to call, a junk shop. He could just about afford it, I was delighted.
> 
> So why would that egret get me up in the loft? I knew that there was a bird of my own up there, not as pictorial and beautiful a picture as your fabulous shot was, but I knew that you would know that my bird was actually a steam engine, name of Mallard.
> View attachment 252725


That's quite a design! Never saw a train like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> MDS, wow, you are off to some busy days ahead. I hope that video biography goes well.
> 
> I am happy to know that you have recovered from your bout with COVID, and hope you enjoy your "getaway."
> 
> Sometimes pieces of broken glass are very hard to find our two Bichons seem to think that they should help in the search and that only adds to the difficulty in tracking every one of those shards of glass down.
> 
> Pecos


"I hope that video biography goes well." Thank you. You know who it's about, right?  Thank you again for your prayers and well wishes❣ I said to my son "What is it with us going away and breaking glass?!" The morning he was getting ready to go to the airport he broke an apothacary jar with decorative marbles in it. It was on the top shelf in the bathroom. Glass and marbles got all over tne floor and in Deja's  litterbox, so of course I had to change the litter. He attempted to clean it up but I told him I'd do it because he was short on time. 

Yes, our fur babies want to see what we're doing and even help us.  Deja feels she must supervise me when I'm cleaning the litterbox. I had to put her in the carrier while I went over that floor several times. A couple of hours after I was sure I had gotten it all, I found a small shard in the corner. 

I am enjoying my time here. I SO needed this!


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's quite a design! Never saw a train like that.


The engine is called Mallard and to this day it holds the land speed record for a steam powered train engine. Click on the link, you will find it fascinating.


----------



## hollydolly

Alizerine said:


> I looked in the bathroom mirror this morning and was surprised to see I had a black eye. I had fall on Sunday and got three stitches in my forehead but could almost cover it with my hair. The black eye was new. I applied some make-up, put on a pair of sunglasses and went to breakfast because I didn't want to miss out on seeing some friends. I think tomorrow I will stay home and get some needed rest.


Alizerine..sorry to hear you had a fall, especially hitting your head. It's as much the shock as the pain when you fall isn't it ?..  Good idea to rest tomorrow.. hope you recover soon..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Awful storm here. Donner und Blitz und Regen, Regen, Regen! It's pouring and expected to last another two hours. Eeek. We needed rain, but enough is enough.
> 
> Time to get my bony self together and get to work. The  won't wait, and the customers will get snippy!


perhaps you're getting the tail end of our 10 day solid rain.. It doesn't do anything at all for the gardens after the first 24 hours, it just makes everything sodden.. damages stuff.. and makes fungi grow in the grass.. Just a pity you have to go to work in it GeeGee..


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's quite a design! Never saw a train like that.


This YouTube link will take you to the first of a three part series titled:
Locomotion A History of the Railways. There are three one hour videos in all.


----------



## Pepper

Unexpected "day off" from my grandson.  AccessARide was down yesterday and couldn't get my rides!  I'm also missing dinner at son's and I was planning on steak enchiladas with rice/beans and now will miss that, as well as missing my grandson!

They are coming over Saturday, though.  They will be picking up their Christmas decorations that they keep in my storage bin.  Looks like decorating time for me too.  Very, very modest and small.  I think I took a pic once, I'll try to find it.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:45,it was lightly raining as I strolled half way down the street,temp was 48
 My plan this morning, clean furniture with Murphy's oil soap tired of looking at some dust on certain pieces
The rest of my day read my book, NYT find something on TV to watch tonight
,


----------



## Trila

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just about ready to head into town for the day. Dio and I both have dental checkups. After that, I have a very long list of errands that need to be done.





  Bye, for now!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I was too angry yesterday to write.  Went to the cardiologist PA after waiting in a room for about 1/2 hour got up, went to the nurses station, said I was leaving and handing the surgeons name to her; and asked for a referral so I could go.
> 
> She asked who I was seeing.  . Very hard to keep myself calm, so angry about the whole situation. (Btw, I have been warned, once again by a moderator, that I may be permanently banned from senior forms for my views/posts. What can I say? I’ve stated several times that I try not to get drawn into certain conversations. . So if I am gone one day, I’ve either died or been banned . I can’t decide which I’d prefer )
> 
> The nurse asked to wait a second, went and got the PA who was in the break room, and we went back into the room.  (This practice will not see you if you are 15 minutes late.  Therefore, I don’t think I need to wait more than 15 minutes in a room.  Plus I am .). He said he‘d give me the referral, and asked what was it for.
> 
> OMGosh.
> 
> He hadn’t looked at my chart, hadn’t pulled up the hospital record, hadn’t a clue.   So hard to keep my mouth shut. I explained I had been to the hospital. Just a second he says, let me look at the record. Oh, you‘re here about the blood clots. Actually since this appointment was made weeks ago for after pacemaker placement check, I was not.
> 
> Just give me the referral.  Blah, blah, blah.  You need a lung CT, yes, yes I do.  I’ll send the referral right over.  And he does.  And I go to the surgeon office and make sure he did.  They have it.  Once the doctors look at it, they will call.
> 
> Surgeon offices calls.  I see you need an ultrasound of your leg.  .  Nope.  I explain how incompetent the cardiologists are.  I explain I already have the ultrasounds.  (I don’t say I need a lung CT.  Doctors, generally, don’t like to be told what you need/want.). Oh, she says.  I’ll send this back to the doctor and call you back.  That was yesterday, so far no call back.
> 
> I did reach the oral surgeon.  A great guy with great staff.  I have an appointment with them on Wednesday to discuss what to do.  His receptionist says he may just put me on antibiotics for a while, at least until I get off the high dose of blood thinner and start on the lower dose.
> 
> That was my yesterday.  Today I am waiting for a callback from the surgeon.  I want surgery on my leg to remove at least the clot behind my knee.  It is extremely painful, and there is a continuous charlie horse in that muscle. (It seems I don’t have a DVT partially blocking 4 veins; it’s 4 DVTs each partially blocking a vein.)
> 
> It is sNOwing, blowing, 14 degrees


I’m so deeply sorry for what you’re having to go through. 
Try to stay strong. .


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> Murphy's oil soap


I love the smell of Murphys! I did some furniture with it last week and my house smelled so nice.


----------



## RadishRose

Visit with the vet today for my dog. She has a tiny pinkish bump on her nose, just to the side of her left nostril. It's probably nothing to worry about, but I want to have it looked at.

Unfortunately it will be pouring rain about then.

Later, I'll brown a small roast and throw it in the oven with potatoes, carrots, onions and bay leaves, with some beef broth. I haven't done a roast like than in a year or more.


----------



## StarSong

@moviequeen1 and @RadishRose: Hitting the furniture with Murphy's Oil is on my Friday or Saturday list.  Might even take a swipe at the kitchen cabinets if I have the time and inclination.  

Set up the Roomba yesterday. So far, mostly so good. There's a definite learning curve for it and me. I paid for a 4 year warranty through Allstate to protect my investment because I know how fiddly these things can get once their factory warranty expires.

Baked about 150 biscotti last night, including a version with no nuts for baby grandson. Will see today how he likes them.  
For lunch yesterday he and I shared a cheese tamale.  He started to sputter when it was all gone, but I grabbed a molasses ginger cookie and gave him a few bites of that - he forgot all about the tamale at the first taste of the cookie.  

Since taking our little fella to the store yesterday went so well, DH & I will repeat the process today at a local shop that's a combination restaurant supply store / club store (no membership needed) / grocery store. 

I need some pizza and calzone supplies like pepperoni, pastrami and ricotta in bigger sizes (and higher quality) than the grocery stores sell. 

After baby leaves late this afternoon I'll bake pecan sandies during my Weds zoom. Love my friends but those cookies won't bake themselves!


----------



## katlupe

Finally got started this morning. Put down my last rug in the bedroom area. After that I started on cooking cabbage, bacon and onions for supper later today. I like to get it all finished so I can just warm it up. I have a pot of leftover pork ribs in the refrigerator to go with it. Might cook them together first.  

Now I am making more chaffles but this time instead of cornbread flavor, it will be ranch flavor. Using ranch flavored pork rinds. I like to make a double batch and then keep them in the freezer. It is like toast or a waffle for keto followers. Tastes better though. 

It is rainy, cold and very windy. I kind of doubt I will make it to the dumpster today unless it changes sometime later.


----------



## StarSong

@Aneeda72, since you're so unhappy with your doctors and it's Medicare open enrollment right now, have you looked into switching to another provider and medical group?  You can easily transfer your records over.   

I get why you were peeved at the cardiologists.  Waiting for an appointment can be aggravating.  TBH, many times I've waited longer than 1/2 hour for a doctor's appointments and had to bide my time.  It's the way of the world - sometimes medical offices run behind.  I bear in mind the times when a member of my family was the emergency or unexpectedly involved case that caused doctors to be late for their patients.  

My mother taught me to always bring reading material along when going to appointments that might have delays. I continue that practice to this day, whether an actual book or a tablet with an ebook. Whiles away the time and keeps the BP in check.   

As for getting called out by @Matrix, crossing the line in politics (which I've seen you do here) is verboten for good reason. Many here, myself included, agree with maintaining Senior Forum as a space where we mostly remain disengaged from the highly divisive tribalism of politics.


----------



## NorthernLight

I salute all of you energetic and productive people! I'm much too lazy to make chaffles, babysit, decorate, go to work, etc., etc. Most of my energy goes toward figuring out how to shirk all that.

So the snow plow came, and I guess I'll go to the library. I'm out of mysteries, and my "emergency stash" of 20 or so books doesn't offer much. I tried to read _The_ _Accidental_ _Further_ _Adventures_ _of_ _the_ _Hundred-Year-Old_ _Man_, but got bored with it.

Other than that, just the usual. These days while doing my exercises, instead of playing my music playlists, I'm listening to an audiobook of _The Skeptics' Guide to the Future.  _


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I dunno if I already told you, but I have this treadmill..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a basic electric treadmill... has 10 speed settings, a calorie counter , timer and a milometer .. and folds flat for storage, altho' I keep it up all the time or I;d never use it. It was cheap to buy.. about £400 new, from Amazon 18 months ago.. it does good enough for me..


I am recovering from surgery atm and have just started using my spin bike for short periods.  Hopefully I will soon be able to go out for my walks and maybe back to the gym.  Years ago I was very good at sports/exercise but when I joined a gym a few years ago I discovered that, although I could walk at a pretty fast speed on the treadmill, I just seemed to have a mental block when it came to running.  I don't know if it is just me or if it's a common thing but, I was very envious of those people who just got on the treadmill and started running.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> @Aneeda72, since you're so unhappy with your doctors and it's Medicare open enrollment right now, have you looked into switching to another provider and medical group?  You can easily transfer your records over.
> 
> I get why you were peeved at the cardiologists.  Waiting for an appointment can be aggravating.  TBH, many times I've waited longer than 1/2 hour for a doctor's appointments and had to bide my time.  It's the way of the world - sometimes medical offices run behind.  I bear in mind the times when a member of my family was the emergency or unexpectedly involved case that caused doctors to be late for their patients.
> 
> My mother taught me to always bring reading material along when going to appointments that might have delays. I continue that practice to this day, whether an actual book or a tablet with an ebook. Whiles away the time and keeps the BP in check.
> 
> As for getting called out by @Matrix, crossing the line in politics (which I've seen you do here) is verboten for good reason. Many here, myself included, agree with maintaining Senior Forum as a space where we mostly remain disengaged from the highly divisive tribalism of politics.


Well, first off, medicare is a second insurance for me.  I have private insurance and Medicare is used only to pay the deductible on my private insurance.  My private insurance only has these doctors in this area.  I’d have to go to a different county to see a different group.

Secondly, these cardiologists will refuse to see a patient that is 15 minutes late for any reason.  I witnessed one of their receptionist practically beg for them to see an elderly woman who was late through no fault of her own; and the PA refused.  The actual doctor rarely see patients.

Thirdly, I was NOT in the waiting room.  I was in a patient room.  The PA; as I said, was in the break room, not with another patient.  The rule is, once you are in the patient room, you get seen right away.  These are not my rules, these are the rules of the practice. 

I met the doctor who placed my placed my new pacemaker 10 minutes before surgery, not after, and not at either appointment since then.  The high and mighty doctors rarely interact with the patients except on the first visit due to Covid.  Heaven forbid they get exposed.

Lastly, I was not “called out” by whoever messaged me.  It was not a gun fight.  You have not seen me make political comments.  Also, it was not for or about a political discussion, -your assumption is wrong.  I have NEVER been “called out” for any political discussion. I don’t discuss politics.  I don’t vote.  I don’t care about politics.  I have explained how our political system works.  That is not a political discussion.

I only brought up the subject, about banning, to explain why I refuse to get dragged into certain discussions by certain people, but occasionally it happens.  I also tend to defend people I like and their position on things . 

My problem is I completely lack passion, I simply do not care.  Therefore, I tend to poke fun at people who attack me; call me various names or give me various attributes; or, as you have, made incorrect assumptions.  instead of getting upset I poke.

The attackers attack more, and I poke fun more.  .  I even said on a post I was just messing around.  Thus, it becomes an endless conversation which can be misinterpreted by someone who complains which is what I supposed happened.  And I end up with my actions being misinterpreted.  I guarantee my actions were meant in fun.  The subject was ridiculous to me.

You could have chosen to ask me in private what the thread was and I’d have told you.  Instead you posted the above.  Perhaps trying to cause me more issues?  Idk.  Anyway, whatever.


----------



## Aneeda72

Started playing my computer game yesterday as the new section started.  . Can’t play for as long as I’d like due to the medical issues, but it looks like it’s goi g to be great.


----------



## jet

done 2 trips to local tip,,ya i can walk around the garage again,,,,also got tree from out the attic


----------



## Jules

Totally frustrated that I can’t do my outdoor walking and the layer of ice on the roads and sidewalks isn’t going to disappear for a couple of weeks, at least.  I can walk indoors, but it’s not the same.  

Have a parcel to mail and some groceries to buy.  Lots of things at home I should do. Things like organize closets, pantry, etc.  Perhaps I’ll start with making a list; that’s a motivator.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> The engine is called Mallard and to this day it holds the land speed record for a steam powered train engine. Click on the link, you will find it fascinating.
> View attachment 253072


  Impressive! Thank you for sharing this information and posting the video.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> Totally frustrated that I can’t do my outdoor walking and the layer of ice on the roads and sidewalks isn’t going to disappear for a couple of weeks, at least.  I can walk indoors, but it’s not the same.
> 
> Have a parcel to mail and some groceries to buy.  Lots of things at home I should do. Things like organize closets, pantry, etc.  Perhaps I’ll start with making a list; that’s a motivator.


Please don't go out and walk on ice if you can help it. (Voice of experience.)

Me, I've decided to stay in. It's -25°F (-32°C). Dammit Jim, I'm retired! I don't have to go out there if I don't want to.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Totally frustrated that I can’t do my outdoor walking and the layer of ice on the roads and sidewalks isn’t going to disappear for a couple of weeks, at least.  I can walk indoors, but it’s not the same.
> 
> Have a parcel to mail and some groceries to buy.  Lots of things at home I should do. Things like organize closets, pantry, etc.  Perhaps I’ll start with making a list; that’s a motivator.


I agree.  I prefer outdoor walking and I am walking on the pavement as too much ice on the sidewalk


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I am recovering from surgery atm and have just started using my spin bike for short periods.  Hopefully I will soon be able to go out for my walks and maybe back to the gym.  Years ago I was very good at sports/exercise but when I joined a gym a few years ago I discovered that, although I could walk at a pretty fast speed on the treadmill, I just seemed to have a mental block when it came to running.  I don't know if it is just me or if it's a common thing but, I was very envious of those people who just got on the treadmill and started running.


I don't run on the treadmill, I only walk fast.. around 4.5 MPH... my treadmill is short and doesn't incline so it would be very difficult to run on it...  despite having the dodgy knee I am capable of running and it's the one thing on the treadmill I miss... like you I was an athlete in my youth, and still am very capable of running now... 'till my knee pulls me up..


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Started playing my computer game yesterday as the new section started.  . Can’t play for as long as I’d like due to the medical issues, but it looks like it’s goi g to be great.


what game is that ?.. when I had Microsoft there seemed to be a plethora of games available .. but with this all in one IMac.. I don't know how to attach external games to it..


----------



## Jackie23

I've started my annual thing of cooking everything I can ahead of Christmas dinner and freezing.....today it was onions and celery.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The same weather system that rolled through @Georgiagranny's neck of the woods arrived at my house around 0830; I woke to lightening flashing and thunder rolling.  Steady rain until about an hour ago...  lovely day to be inside, candles lit, soft Christmas music playing and spending some time with Ed.  

We did a couple errands, had BBQ for lunch and now it's time for me to buckle down and figure out the last 1/4 of my cap I'm knitting (the decreasing part with lots of abbreviations in the instructions with which I'm not familiar); I have a feeling I will be checking YouTube more than once this afternoon.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Imagine my surprise and delight when I left the building to see the sun shining! DD said it came out around 9. Right now it's 64F. That won't last through the afternoon, but I don't care. The sun is out; that's what I care about.

According to assistant store manager, the bakery is getting another part-timer! She retired a few years ago after _20 years in the bakery_ at a different store. I'm over the moon. Wish I'd thought to ask when she's starting. Duh.

What he said is we're getting a part-timer and then amended it to a _dependable_ part-timer so I'm not the only one disappointed in Newbie's apparent lack of commitment. She's supposed to go to a training session at another store today from 3-5. Hope she doesn't blow it off because she's already pushing the envelope. Her desire to work 40 hours is down the tubes now that we'll have another part-timer.

Sir _cancelled_ his vacation. He was there yesterday training Newbie. I'm off tomorrow so he'll probably be there tomorrow, too. I'm thinking that he wasn't so much interested in more training for Newbie as he was worried that she wouldn't show up.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, first off, medicare is a second insurance for me.  I have private insurance and Medicare is used only to pay the deductible on my private insurance.  My private insurance only has these doctors in this area.  I’d have to go to a different county to see a different group.
> 
> Secondly, these cardiologists will refuse to see a patient that is 15 minutes late for any reason.  I witnessed one of their receptionist practically beg for them to see an elderly woman who was late through no fault of her own; and the PA refused.  The actual doctor rarely see patients.
> 
> Thirdly, I was NOT in the waiting room.  I was in a patient room.  The PA; as I said, was in the break room, not with another patient.  The rule is, once you are in the patient room, you get seen right away.  These are not my rules, these are the rules of the practice.
> 
> I met the doctor who placed my placed my new pacemaker 10 minutes before surgery, not after, and not at either appointment since then.  The high and mighty doctors rarely interact with the patients except on the first visit due to Covid.  Heaven forbid they get exposed.
> 
> Lastly, I was not “called out” by whoever messaged me.  It was not a gun fight.  You have not seen me make political comments.  Also, it was not for or about a political discussion, -your assumption is wrong.  I have NEVER been “called out” for any political discussion. I don’t discuss politics.  I don’t vote.  I don’t care about politics.  I have explained how our political system works.  That is not a political discussion.
> 
> I only brought up the subject, about banning, to explain why I refuse to get dragged into certain discussions by certain people, but occasionally it happens.  I also tend to defend people I like and their position on things .
> 
> My problem is I completely lack passion, I simply do not care.  Therefore, I tend to poke fun at people who attack me; call me various names or give me various attributes; or, as you have, made incorrect assumptions.  instead of getting upset I poke.
> 
> The attackers attack more, and I poke fun more.  .  I even said on a post I was just messing around.  Thus, it becomes an endless conversation which can be misinterpreted by someone who complains which is what I supposed happened.  And I end up with my actions being misinterpreted.  I guarantee my actions were meant in fun.  The subject was ridiculous to me.
> 
> You could have chosen to ask me in private what the thread was and I’d have told you.  Instead you posted the above.  Perhaps trying to cause me more issues?  Idk.  Anyway, whatever.


@Aneeda72.  If you are unhappy with your medical care, my recommendation stands that you move to a different practice, even if it means commuting there.  You've been complaining about your doctors and medical care for quite some time now. On an aside, I assumed you were in a patient room, not the waiting room.    

You said, "Btw, I have been warned, once again by a moderator, that I may be permanently banned from senior forms for my views/posts."  Since the only moderator on this forum is Matrix, I naturally presumed that's who you were talking about.

I have indeed read thinly veiled political posts written by you in which you add the disclaimer, "this is not a political statement" as if that changes the post's intent.   

Whatever, indeed.


----------



## Pepper

I DON'T BELIEVE THIS!  Sorry to shout.  I was just on my exercise bike for 20 minutes.  No, I'm not bragging.  It's an old bike, from the nineties and makes a bit of noise.  So, afterwards, guess who was timidly knocking and ringing my bell for almost 10 minutes while I ignored it?  No note this time, I checked.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I don't run on the treadmill, I only walk fast.. around 4.5 MPH... my treadmill is short and doesn't incline so it would be very difficult to run on it...  despite having the dodgy knee I am capable of running and it's the one thing on the treadmill I miss... like you I was an athlete in my youth, and still am very capable of running now... 'till my knee pulls me up..


Me too.  I can almost run on it but more like fast walking.  I had an issue with my knee a few years ago but the bike seems to have strengthened it so I can run for the bus etc!      I like the cross-trainer at the gym but with home equipment you have to think of the space you can dedicate to exercise and equipment.


----------



## jujube

I'm redecorating the Christmas tree today.  The young'uns were over on Saturday for lunch and Christmas crafts and wanted to decorate the tree for me.  I wish I would have thought to take a picture because it was nicely decorated with all my cardinals and snowflakes, but only up to the 4' level.  Nothing higher than that.   The top 2 1/2 feet were au naturale....

I've shifted things around a bit and all is well with the tree.

We put "made with love" tags on our craft projects, because "made with lots of cursing, burnt fingers from the hot glue gun, three trips to Michaels, a few glasses of wine and much snarling" wouldn't fit on the tags.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> @Aneeda72.  If you are unhappy with your medical care, my recommendation stands that you move to a different practice, even if it means commuting there.  You've been complaining about your doctors and medical care for quite some time now. On an aside, I assumed you were in a patient room, not the waiting room.
> 
> You said, "Btw, I have been warned, once again by a moderator, that I may be permanently banned from senior forms for my views/posts."  Since the only moderator on this forum is Matrix, I naturally presumed that's who you were talking about.
> 
> I have indeed read thinly veiled political posts written by you in which you add the disclaimer, "this is not a political statement" as if that changes the post's intent.
> 
> Whatever, indeed.


We agree to disagree, in any event I have no knowledge of who moderators are or are not on the forum.  Except apparently you are not one.  You are entitled to whatever opinion you want.  As I said, my post was about something entirely different and anyone, except you, who wants the answer can PM me.  . I’ll try and look up the name of the thread.

I will complain as much as I want.  If it bothers you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Anyway, this is one of those useless conversations that goes no where except you are in attack mode against me for some reason and I refuse to respond.  

But thanks for the practice.  As I said holding my , when people attack me is a work in progress.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> what game is that ?.. when I had Microsoft there seemed to be a plethora of games available .. but with this all in one IMac.. I don't know how to attach external games to it..


World of Warcraft-I’ve been playing it for 10 years or so


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE THIS!  Sorry to shout.  I was just on my exercise bike for 20 minutes.  No, I'm not bragging.  It's an old bike, from the nineties and makes a bit of noise.  So, afterwards, guess who was timidly knocking and ringing my bell for almost 10 minutes while I ignored it?  No note this time, I checked.


you should  stick a note on her door telling her she's upsetting the neighbours with her 'bell ringing''


----------



## Alizerine

I'm in GA too. Can't believe I slept through the storm. Everybody is talking about it. Now comes the cold.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> you should  stick a note on her door telling her she's upsetting the neighbours with her 'bell ringing''


AHAH!  Guess what I just did?  Couldn't relax, was mad SO I rode the bike for ten more minutes and I rode it hard!  I need the exercise anyway.

You know what?  I'm never going to respond to her.  It will drive her crazy, you bet!  When someone is dying to be paid attention to, and you don't, it makes them nuts!

In her young life, she never met anyone like me, I can guarantee you that


----------



## Trila

All of our errands went smoothly today! Even the dentist took us right away, so we had no reading time in the waiting room!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We walked at the park and checked on Chelveston....she was spending quality time with her friends. While we were there, we stopped in at the Senior Center. We haven't been there since they reopened after the COVID shutdown. I wanted to get a flyer and look at there fitness room. It was small, but it had the equipment that we wanted, and....it was empty! So, it's an option for us on bad weather days.

All of our other stops were "in & out" ....and we got home earlier than expected!






 Now, I need to find some mischief to get into!


----------



## Georgiagranny

There's a turkey  pot pie in the oven as we speak. Smells like Thanksgiving again.


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> Please don't go out and walk on ice if you can help it.


You must have been reading my mind.  Five minutes after I posted that I can’t walk today, I was planning a route I might take.  Guess I won’t.

Got a huge pot of soup made and will freeze up some portions.  

@Pepper, is that neighbour above or below you.  I forget what you said.


----------



## Pepper

Jules said:


> @Pepper, is that neighbour above or below you.  I forget what you said.


She's below, on third floor.  If she were above, I'd be at her mercy!!!


----------



## hawkdon

I'm still nursing the bursitis in my right knee...painful as hell...got some relief last eve, and back in full force now....


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon I can't find the first post you made (a few pages back) about the bursitis. Did the doc prescribe anything for the inflammation? For pain? Recommend physical therapy?


----------



## Blessed

I walked about a half mile to the shop to pick up my car after service. 
Car has had a good maintenance update.  Still have to get an inspection but the car has to be driven 100 miles to reset the the system.  That is so aggravating. I have a 15 year old car that only has 40K miles.  Like I drive a lot.  So I will have to get out there on the freeway and go back and forth, take it back for the inspection.  

I decided I needed to treat myself.  I stopped at a Jersey Mikes and got a regular italian.  They asked what I wanted on it.  I say extra pickles (they have great pickles) that young man put a ton of pickles on there.  That is what I call customer service, so I did put some cash in the tip jar.  

Went to the pharmacy and picked up a prescription, then on to the liquor store for a bottle of vodka.  I have the anniversary of my husbands passing coming up.  I prefer to try to sleep away that day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed In January it'll be 14 years since DH died. We were supposed to grow old together. He'll never age beyond 70, and I'm growing old alone. It wasn't supposed to be like this

I understand.

Today it's 19 years since DS2 died. It was hard to keep putting one foot in front of the other, but after a while, it got easier to bear. I've said before that to me he'll always be young and strong and handsome. He'll never age beyond 41, and that's the way I'll always remember him.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Blessed In January it'll be 14 years since DH died. We were supposed to grow old together. He'll never age beyond 70, and I'm growing old alone. It wasn't supposed to be like this
> 
> I understand.
> 
> Today it's 19 years since DS2 died. It was hard to keep putting one foot in front of the other, but after a while, it got easier to bear. I've said before that to me he'll always be young and strong and handsome. He'll never age beyond 41, and that's the way I'll always remember him.



He passed at 51.  and yes we never thought we would have to do this alone but here we are. You are carrying a depth of greif that I could not bear.  To lose your dear son and then your husband.  I still have not recovered from my husband's death after 12 years.  If something happened to our son I would die.  I know this because my MIL died 8 days after my husband.  

You are a very brave, strong woman.  You are out there working, being involved with the family.  I have become a recluse, I don't want to be a bother to family.  I can't pretend I am happy, that I am fine because that is not the case.  If they say I have gone crazy, then yes I have.  I do the best I can!


----------



## HoneyNut

Pepper said:


> I was just on my exercise bike for 20 minutes. No, I'm not bragging. It's an old bike, from the nineties and makes a bit of noise. So, afterwards, guess who was timidly knocking and ringing my bell for almost 10 minutes while I ignored it?


That must be frustrating.  It isn't fun to be in hostilities with others just over normal life activities.  I'm still waiting to get the condo rules for the apartment I'm buying, I hope they don't have any crazy rules about when people can exercise.  The realtor said there is a lot of concrete between floors so she thinks the sound proofing will be excellent.
When I was young I was renting an apartment on a second floor and I got a rower exercise machine.  I was all enthused about getting up early and doing rowing in the morning.  My parade was rapidly rained on by the people below me thumping on their ceiling when I exercised.  I moved the rower out of my bedroom to the living room and they didn't thump about it then.
Maybe you could suggest to your downstairs neighbor to buy some sound absorbing floor foam squares for you to use under your bike.


----------



## Blessed

Blessed said:


> He passed at 51.  and yes we never thought we would have to do this alone but here we are. You are carrying a depth of greif that I could not bear.  To lose your dear son and then your husband.  I still have not recovered from my husband's death after 12 years.  If something happened to our son I would die.  I know this because my MIL died 8 days after my husband.
> 
> You are a very brave, strong woman.  You are out there working, being involved with the family.  I have become a recluse, I don't want to be a bother to family.  I can't pretend I am happy, that I am fine because that is not the case.  If they say I have gone crazy, then yes I have.  I do the best I can!



See edit, my son did not pass, only my husband


----------



## hawkdon

Georgiagranny said:


> @hawkdon I can't find the first post you made (a few pages back) about the bursitis. Did the doc prescribe anything for the inflammation? For pain? Recommend physical therapy?


I have not gone to doc yet....still using heat/cold and pain meds....


----------



## Georgiagranny

hawkdon said:


> I have not gone to doc yet....still using heat/cold and pain meds....


Something for inflammation _and_ pain that won't interact with any meds you take.


----------



## squatting dog

After many swear words and on again, off again, test and re-test the fit, I finally got the hood back on the Chevy. Got my dining room table back.


----------



## Georgiagranny

squatting dog said:


> After many swear words and on again, off again, test and re-test the fit, I finally got the hood back on the Chevy. Got my dining room table back.
> 
> 
> Wait! What? 'Splain me. You were working on the hood on your dining room table? Is that what you're saying? What have I missed?


----------



## Aneeda72

Yes he was cause he doesn’t bake  @Georgiagranny


----------



## Aneeda72

So had a couple bad dizzy spells, went to instant care which is what you do if you are on blood thinners.  Really nice Doctor, did blood tests to make sure I didn’t have any bleeding, I didn’t.  Said I would have to go to ER if I had any more because I didn’t look well.  . 

I asked him about a CT lung scan.  He said he was sure I had a PE, and agreed with the ER doctor that I didn’t need a scan because they could not do anything else other than the blood thinners.   So, that’s settled at least.

Tomorrow the oral surgeon.


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> So had a couple bad dizzy spells, went to instant care which is what you do if you are on blood thinners.  Really nice Doctor, did blood tests to make sure I didn’t have any bleeding, I didn’t.  Said I would have to go to ER if I had any more because I didn’t look well.  .
> 
> I asked him about a CT lung scan.  He said he was sure I had a PE, and agreed with the ER doctor that I didn’t need a scan because they could not do anything else other than the blood thinners.   So, that’s settled at least.
> 
> Tomorrow the oral surgeon.



Okay, he said he was sure you had a PE, or that you did not.  If they thought you DID have a PE they should have called an ambulance for the hospital.  You don't guess at that point.  That is life threating, you do not take a chance.  The reason I know this is because my husband had one and collapsed.  I had to do CPR, he started to breathe, but it was a very dire situation.  I know you do not have someone there to do that so if you have chest pains or can't breathe please call 911. DO NOT TAKE A CHANCE. GET HELP!!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Georgiagranny

@squatting dog Seeing is believing! Mrs. S. Dog has the patience of a saint. Well, seeing as how it's "her" car...

Then there was the time DS1 rebuilt a VW engine on a stand in his bedroom. That's all I'm gonna say about that.

And then there was the time I rebuilt a carburetor for my 1976 Plymouth Fury...on the living room floor. House smelled like gasoline for weeks. Meanwhile, I had to take the car to my friendly neighborhood mechanic so that he could rebuild it right. Rebuild kit I used was about $10. Getting it rebuilt right by mechanic was around $75, a lot of money in those days.

Those words you said you used? Those are the same ones I used.


----------



## squatting dog

Got the back seat re-done and it looks great. Starting to look like a car.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@squatting dog Not gonna ask where the upholstering is being done


----------



## Pepper

HoneyNut said:


> Maybe you could suggest to your downstairs neighbor to buy some sound absorbing floor foam squares for you to use under your bike.


As of the present, there will be no contact, I will not engage.  She just moved in.  2 Weeks I believe.  Has been at my door 3 times, each time knocking louder & louder & longer & longer.  I have lived here since my 4th birthday.  I do not respect this person and if I engage with such a personality, it will show.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72  Geez! And I feel sorry for myself because it feels like I live my life according to the calendar and the clock Calendar for doc appointments and clock for meds!


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> Okay, he said he was sure you had a PE, or that you did not.  If they thought you DID have a PE they should have called an ambulance for the hospital.  You don't guess at that point.  That is life threating, you do not take a chance.  The reason I know this is because my husband had one and collapsed.  I had to do CPR, he started to breathe, but it was a very dire situation.  I know you do not have someone there to do that so if you have chest pains or can't breathe please call 911. DO NOT TAKE A CHANCE. GET HELP!!


Thanks, but as you know the treatment for a PE is blood thinners and I am on them.  The blood thinners break up the PEs and the DVTs.  I refused hospitalization the first night I was diagnosed.  (Because of the occasional chest pain and breathing issues it seems it’s a PE.  Plus because of the DVTs.  Both doctors assume there is a PE.)

 My husband had several PEs, a decade ago.  He was hospitalized for 7 days because he was on warfarin.  That blood thinner requires close supervision but I am on Eliquis.  (I refused warfarin).  He had to stay on warfarin for a year.  If he gets another PE, he will be on warfarin for life.  Warfarin is the go to drug for DVTs, but I was on it for AFIB and it made my eyes bleed-so nope.

My blood clots were provoked because of the surgery so they fit a different regiment.  Because of my dizziness and since the blood tests showed I wasn’t bleeding in my “gut”; he was worried about a brain bleed, a stroke, or TIA , due to my history.  (It wasn’t a brain bleed, I’ve had one before.  The headache is insane.  I also have a history of stroke and TIA.). If I pass out, I need to go to the ER.  Gee, you think?   Or if I get more severe dizziness.  

But I need to get my tooth fixed.  


Georgiagranny said:


> @Aneeda72  Geez! And I feel sorry for myself because it feels like I live my life according to the calendar and the clock Calendar for doc appointments and clock for meds!


I think most of us oldies feel this way.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> As of the present, there will be no contact, I will not engage.  She just moved in.  2 Weeks I believe.  Has been at my door 3 times, each time knocking louder & louder & longer & longer.  I have lived here since my 4th birthday.  I do not respect this person and if I engage with such a personality, it will show.


Yup, apparently when I engage i have a similar issue


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks, but as you know the treatment for a PE is blood thinners and I am on them.  The blood thinners break up the PEs and the DVTs.  I refused hospitalization the first night I was diagnosed.  (Because of the occasional chest pain and breathing issues it seems it’s a PE.  Plus because of the DVTs.  Both doctors assume there is a PE.)
> 
> My husband had several PEs, a decade ago.  He was hospitalized for 7 days because he was on warfarin.  That blood thinner requires close supervision but I am on Eliquis.  (I refused warfarin).  He had to stay on warfarin for a year.  If he gets another PE, he will be on warfarin for life.  Warfarin is the go to drug for DVTs, but I was on it for AFIB and it made my eyes bleed-so nope.
> 
> My blood clots were provoked because of the surgery so they fit a different regiment.  Because of my dizziness and since the blood tests showed I wasn’t bleeding in my “gut”; he was worried about a brain bleed, a stroke, or TIA , due to my history.  (It wasn’t a brain bleed, I’ve had one before.  The headache is insane.  I also have a history of stroke and TIA.). If I pass out, I need to go to the ER.  Gee, you think?   Or if I get more severe dizziness.
> I understand where you are at. When my husband had his it was bad.  He went to the hospital and was kept days on wa
> But I need to get my tooth fixed.
> 
> I think most of us oldies feel this way.



I understand where you are at, when my husband had the PE, he passed out and fell to our kitchen floor.  I called 911, he was not breathing so I did CPR, I had not had training in many years but he did start breathing.  He got to the hospital and they found the problem, the PE.  Mind you, his underlying condition was a rare cancer, we had been thru all types of chemo and clinical trials.  It was discovered the day he was to come home that he had a brain bleed.  He was acting nuts to me, but he could answer all their questions.  They finally agreed to check and there it was. Must have been very small when he hit the tile floor but got worse as time passed.  Next stop, a bigger hospital that could do the brain surgery for the bleed.  

There was not warning, he was not feeling sick or dizzy at the time.  It just happened, no warning at all something was wrong. I guess that is why I am worried about you.  So many things you have gone through, so many things you have suffered, you might miss something you feel and just see it as another thing to endure.  That is why I say if you feel really bad and you are not sure, you need to be checked out.


----------



## Blessed

hawkdon said:


> I have not gone to doc yet....still using heat/cold and pain meds....


Meloxicam, I hope I spelled that right, it helped with inflammation and pain until they discovered my hip had collapsed due to bone death.  Please go to the doctor!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> I understand where you are at, when my husband had the PE, he passed out and fell to our kitchen floor.  I called 911, he was not breathing so I did CPR, I had not had training in many years but he did start breathing.  He got to the hospital and they found the problem, the PE.  Mind you, his underlying condition was a rare cancer, we had been thru all types of chemo and clinical trials.  It was discovered the day he was to come home that he had a brain bleed.  He was acting nuts to me, but he could answer all their questions.  They finally agreed to check and there it was. Must have been very small when he hit the tile floor but got worse as time passed.  Next stop, a bigger hospital that could do the brain surgery for the bleed.
> 
> There was not warning, he was not feeling sick or dizzy at the time.  It just happened, no warning at all something was wrong. I guess that is why I am worried about you.  So many things you have gone through, so many things you have suffered, you might miss something you feel and just see it as another thing to endure.  That is why I say if you feel really bad and you are not sure, you need to be checked out.


Thanks so much for your concern.

My husbands PEs started at work.  He had chest pain and went and sat in his car.  His friend noticed him gone, found him in his car, and called our son who took him to the hospital.  Doctors said he had too many PEs for them to count.  

Did your husband hit his head when he fell and get the bleed from that?  Then the blood thinners for the PE would have made it worst, I am sure.  Glad the brain surgery stopped it but what an experience for you.  He was so fortunate you we’re there when it happened.  CPR is no easy thing to do.

My aneurysm leaked.  I had the headache from hell, it hurt to “see” and ”hear”.  It was a small bleed and stopped on its own, but I had a bad headache for weeks.  I refused a spinal tap and hospitalization.  In retrospect, it was a mistake to do so.  Again son took me to the hospital, he’s our go to guy.  . But I learned.  Dizzy spells?-see a doctor.

But if I can walk and talk, no hospitalization.  I hate being in the hospital


----------



## Blessed

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks so much for your concern.
> 
> My husbands PEs started at work.  He had chest pain and went and sat in his car.  His friend noticed him gone, found him in his car, and called our son who took him to the hospital.  Doctors said he had too many PEs for them to count.
> 
> Did your husband hit his head when he fell and get the bleed from that?  Then the blood thinners for the PE would have made it worst, I am sure.  Glad the brain surgery stopped it but what an experience for you.  He was so fortunate you we’re there when it happened.  CPR is no easy thing to do.
> 
> My aneurysm leaked.  I had the headache from hell, it hurt to “see” and ”hear”.  It was a small bleed and stopped on its own, but I had a bad headache for weeks.  I refused a spinal tap and hospitalization.  In retrospect, it was a mistake to do so.  Again son took me to the hospital, he’s our go to guy.  . But I learned.  Dizzy spells?-see a doctor.
> 
> But if I can walk and talk, no hospitalization.  I hate being in the hospital


Y


----------



## Blessed

Yes the brain bleed started from the fall.  He got to the hospital there were no signs of it,they did a scan everyday, I reviewed the records. it was the day he was supposed to come home.   He called me about 5 in the morning and asked when I was coming to get him. I got there and he was wierd, asking crazy questions, is this our home?  He went out of the room, our house is really big, I where are you going, to BIL room, I honey he is not here.  Still he was able to answer every question the doctor asked.  

I told the doctor something is wrong, I don''t care that he can answer your questions,  they took him down, ran the scans and there it was, the bleed.  They sent him up to ICU.  They said, because he had a incurable cancer I should not do anything.

After talking to the family they convinced me to have him transferred to a hospital where a neurosurgeon could operate on the bleed. I did get him home for a few weeks after surgery.  Now I see that was the wrong decision.I made him suffer for about 12 weeks until he passed.  I just could not let him go, I had to do, try anything to keep him but the truth, I see now I just made the suffering worse,  I prolonged everything  because of me,, he is the one who had to go through the nightmare, it still haunts me. 
What I did was about me and our son,  I had no idea how much he would suffer by my decision.  I pray I will never be in that position again.  

I think that is why I am so destroyed, messed up 12 years later, I just can't let go of what I did for selfish reasons.

That is why I say dont wait, if you feel ill, see a doctor, call an ambulance, don't take a chance. Take care of yourself.  We had help right away, it can still go wrong.


----------



## Furryanimal

Priority booked my sixth experience of Australian Pink Floyd.
Printed off the ticket.
it is on October 28th.
i like to be ready
Think they'll be playing the whole of Dark Side.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I slept "late" and didn't roll outta bed until 5:15. 

Today is laundry. There are a few rose bushes that need to be cut back. The lawn wants to be mowed. The Christmas tree wants to be put up. 

I'd rather sit around on my keister.


----------



## Pepper

Woke up after 4.  My back went out and pain came in.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Today I am resting and staying home, did too much walking yesterday, my hip is barking,
will bake some cookies and do some catch up reading~


----------



## Georgiagranny

LadyEmeraude said:


> will bake some cookies


Would you mind baking my cookies, too? I'm just not feeling it, but Christmas can't come without Christmas cookies.


----------



## katlupe

Writing out my budget sheet for this month. I usually do it before the end of the month but guess I forgot. Then vacuuming and going through my pile of papers that I can't seem to get rid of. After that who knows.........


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny today.. getting nagged by my daughter to go out and see some street Christmas decorations... not with her but on my own..she doesn't have the time and she lives far away..

She's trying to get me to leave the house.. but it's no fun on your own.. really!! 

I may go and see some Xmas decorations at some point .. or I may not.. but not tonight..

Sun is shining.. ..I might start getting the Christmas Decs out of the Barn..  otherwise no specific plans for today..


----------



## Paco Dennis

I have decided to "reinvent my room". First it is "out with old, in with the new". I began the project yesterday. Now it is imagining what the new setup will be.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching  tiny snowballs  falling  from the sky.

@ PacoDennis,,hmmm,,, out with the old in with  new.

Gets me thinking about,,  getting rid of an old couch.
Already have a new  couch in mind.

Now to convince  hubby that we Need  a new one.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Assembling the aforementioned Christmas tree. Prelit, my arse! All they did was wind the lights around branches making it impossible to "fluff" it out so I had to take the lights off. The way they strung them also made it impossible to even put the top and bottom parts together. The jury is still out, but I haven't put the lights back on yet. So far "We are not amused," said the Queen.

I gotta go move the clean clothes to the dryer, load up the washer, etc.

Already tired, and it's only 8:30. Maybe another cup of coffee?


----------



## Pepper

Happy December Everybody!


----------



## hollydolly

I got all the Christmas Decs out of the Barn.. I was right, there's too much. Both large lidded boxes.. and they're all pretty.. so I'll have to cherry pick which ones I want to put out this year because I'm not looking to decorate the whole downstairs...


----------



## Aneeda72

Blessed said:


> Yes the brain bleed started from the fall.  He got to the hospital there were no signs of it,they did a scan everyday, I reviewed the records. it was the day he was supposed to come home.   He called me about 5 in the morning and asked when I was coming to get him. I got there and he was wierd, asking crazy questions, is this our home?  He went out of the room, our house is really big, I where are you going, to BIL room, I honey he is not here.  Still he was able to answer every question the doctor asked.
> 
> I told the doctor something is wrong, I don''t care that he can answer your questions,  they took him down, ran the scans and there it was, the bleed.  They sent him up to ICU.  They said, because he had a incurable cancer I should not do anything.
> 
> After talking to the family they convinced me to have him transferred to a hospital where a neurosurgeon could operate on the bleed. I did get him home for a few weeks after surgery.  Now I see that was the wrong decision.I made him suffer for about 12 weeks until he passed.  I just could not let him go, I had to do, try anything to keep him but the truth, I see now I just made the suffering worse,  I prolonged everything  because of me,, he is the one who had to go through the nightmare, it still haunts me.
> What I did was about me and our son,  I had no idea how much he would suffer by my decision.  I pray I will never be in that position again.
> 
> I think that is why I am so destroyed, messed up 12 years later, I just can't let go of what I did for selfish reasons.
> 
> That is why I say dont wait, if you feel ill, see a doctor, call an ambulance, don't take a chance. Take care of yourself.  We had help right away, it can still go wrong.


I am so sorry you blame yourself for his suffering.  It saddens me so much.  But please understand others have been in the same position and done the same thing.  It’s not selfish it’s love.  Not just your love but the families love.  The families need.  But you know all this.

I was/am in a similar situation; always making life and death situations for my Joey.  Open heart surgery at 9 months.  Hospitalizations after hospitalizations, surgeries, procedures, and on and on and still on and on.  Keeping him here.  Not letting him go.

When Joey had Covid and was in the hospital, I consulted with my son and daughter.  They wanted me to sign a DNR/DNI order.  It is hard to explain, to understand.  They felt this was his time to die.  His time to avoid long Covid (which he has):  His time to escape the emotional pain of my dying.  Because we are so close, Joey and I.  Also My older children didn’t want him to become less than he was.  Didn’t want him to change.  Didn’t want Covid to rob him of what he could do.  I suppose there was also a component of who will care for him when you are gone present.  I ordered the form.

Didn’t sign it.  Couldn’t do it.  Told doctor to what they could and luckily he never needed to be intubated.  Just had him in the hospital recently as I posted.  Because we hold those we love as close as we can and there is no fault in that, no blame, no guilt in my opinion.

And I have done this with three other disabled sons, who died as infants.  And my other three living children.  Two who have disabilities and are “normal”, and one who is totally disabled.  I hope I didn’t/haven’t  make their suffering worst.  

But @Blessed I understand.  And since I’ve made a similar decision, several times, I think you made the correct decision.  I wish you peace and love.


----------



## charry

everything.......when one job finishes , another starts Grrrrrrrr


----------



## charry

happy birthday moviequeen


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> Would you mind baking my cookies, too? I'm just not feeling it, but Christmas can't come without Christmas cookies.


And this is why God invented BAKERIES.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Just in case anybody is wishing they could do something different with Christmas decorating...one year I took the artwork off the downstairs walls and wrapped all the pictures in Christmas gift wrap. No idea what motivated me to do that, but in subsequent years, a whole bunch of my relatives started doing the same thing.

You just gotta be careful at the corners of the frames where the paper is prone to tear.

There is no charge for this seasonal decorating tip.

Tree assembled (minus lights) and standing on shelf behind sofa. Mmmm...don't think I like it. It's rose gold tinsel and was so jaw-dropping pretty in the store. Sigh. It was an impulse buy. Think I'm gonna take it back and just use the little tree I've had for years.

Trouble with taking it back is that it came from Walmart, and returning it means a trip to Walmart. Ugh.


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking about going out to buy a new Christmas wreath for the outside. The old one isn't looking too well anymore. 

Lots of cleaning to do and I want to wash bedding.

Vet said my dog's little bump on the side of her nose is probably an infection, so we started an antibiotic regime to last 2 weeks. 

Everyone, have a great day.


----------



## fancicoffee13

hiraeth2018 said:


> It's 10 am on a Friday... just like yesterday or the day before or the day before that... but wait!
> TODAY some excitement! I am having a gas insert placed into my wood burning fireplace. I'm sure "we" have many opinions here about what is better to burn but I am soooooo looking forward to not having to storing wood, chopping my own kindling, tracking wood chips, dirt and critters into my living room! With the cost of $150-250 per cord of wood here I am bowing down to the convenience of clicking a button and presto... clean fire and warmth for the damp winter here on the NW Pacific coast!


Later, I am going to a friend's home to play Mexican Train dominoes for a few hours.


----------



## hawkdon

Just a rinse, and repeat of yesterday.......


----------



## MickaC

Granddaughters’ birthday supper was on Tuesday……her little cousin was there, they’re only a few months apart….they were having fun doing all the little girl things.
I’m not there very much, but sadly I have to prepare myself for the state the house is always in…..not just from the birthday, but all the time, seems like…..sorry for this…..just like a pig pen.
She used to be a better housekeeper, but that’s’ gone down the tubes a long time ago.
Try to find a fairly clean place to sit…..none there….food, drinks spilled and stuck to things, I always bring something to wear on my feet, the floor is filthy.
She has a double sink in the kitchen…..I’ve never seen it……there’s always stuff in it, not necessarily clean…..she uses a dishwasher, but nothing seems clean.
This is the third house they’ve lived in since they moved here 5 years ago…..the first one, she kept up…..the second one they trashed…..this one is going the same route…..front panel of the stove is off, broken, fronts of the drawers broken off, all sorts of damage, carpet in bedrooms, i don’t think they ever get vacuumed or cleaned…..marker, crayon all over the cupboards and walls….sorry, but there is no excuse for this……she doesn’t work……2 kids are in school, one 4 year old at home.
Because they never shovel snow, just tramp over it, driveway is uphill a bit, I did my best to walk against a vehicle for support, but I still slipped……did I tell her I slipped……nope, can’t be bothered, because it never changes.
She hasn’t had my X there for anything for a 2 or 3 years…..but he was there this time….. broke into tears, I didn’t need that, so along with the ice, filth, I only stayed about an hour and a half.

Was nice to see the kids, haven seen them for a while…..even though they only live 10 or 11 blocks away.

I think he may be there on Christmas Day…..how am I going to deal with that…..don’t know…..so much hurt.

Sorry for this complaining post.

So, why was he there this time……I’m guessing…..maybe he’s driving the boys to school…...so she probably had him for supper for that reason…..have been without a vehicle for 4 months.
They drive their vehicle till it’s trashed…..then have to save to get another one…..this has happened 4 times since they’ve been in town.
They borrow vehicles from others and or get rides…..even for long distance….they borrow a vehicle to drive to Walmart, an hour away,
To do weekly shopping…..I think this is so irresponsible, 3 kids and no vehicle.
It doesn’t sound they’ll have one any time soon.
Really is very sad. .


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC  Go ahead and complain. Rant away. We all do it so you can, too. It feels better to just get it off your chest, and we don't mind.


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> Granddaughters’ birthday supper was on Tuesday……her little cousin was there, they’re only a few months apart….they were having fun doing all the little girl things.
> I’m not there very much, but sadly I have to prepare myself for the state the house is always in…..not just from the birthday, but all the time, seems like…..sorry for this…..just like a pig pen.
> She used to be a better housekeeper, but that’s’ gone down the tubes a long time ago.
> Try to find a fairly clean place to sit…..none there….food, drinks spilled and stuck to things, I always bring something to wear on my feet, the floor is filthy.
> She has a double sink in the kitchen…..I’ve never seen it……there’s always stuff in it, not necessarily clean…..she uses a dishwasher, but nothing seems clean.
> This is the third house they’ve lived in since they moved here 5 years ago…..the first one, she kept up…..the second one they trashed…..this one is going the same route…..front panel of the stove is off, broken, fronts of the drawers broken off, all sorts of damage, carpet in bedrooms, i don’t think they ever get vacuumed or cleaned…..marker, crayon all over the cupboards and walls….sorry, but there is no excuse for this……she doesn’t work……2 kids are in school, one 4 year old at home.
> Because they never shovel snow, just tramp over it, driveway is uphill a bit, I did my best to walk against a vehicle for support, but I still slipped……did I tell her I slipped……nope, can’t be bothered, because it never changes.
> She hasn’t had my X there for anything for a 2 or 3 years…..but he was there this time….. broke into tears, I didn’t need that, so along with the ice, filth, I only stayed about an hour and a half.
> 
> Was nice to see the kids, haven seen them for a while…..even though they only live 10 or 11 blocks away.
> 
> I think he may be there on Christmas Day…..how am I going to deal with that…..don’t know…..so much hurt.
> 
> Sorry for this complaining post.


I don't blame you for pouring this out @MickaC ! It's pretty rough what this visit was like. Make yourself a nice cup of coffee and Go "window shopping" on the Internet.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Granddaughters’ birthday supper was on Tuesday……her little cousin was there, they’re only a few months apart….they were having fun doing all the little girl things.
> I’m not there very much, but sadly I have to prepare myself for the state the house is always in…..not just from the birthday, but all the time, seems like…..sorry for this…..just like a pig pen.
> She used to be a better housekeeper, but that’s’ gone down the tubes a long time ago.
> Try to find a fairly clean place to sit…..none there….food, drinks spilled and stuck to things, I always bring something to wear on my feet, the floor is filthy.
> She has a double sink in the kitchen…..I’ve never seen it……there’s always stuff in it, not necessarily clean…..she uses a dishwasher, but nothing seems clean.
> This is the third house they’ve lived in since they moved here 5 years ago…..the first one, she kept up…..the second one they trashed…..this one is going the same route…..front panel of the stove is off, broken, fronts of the drawers broken off, all sorts of damage, carpet in bedrooms, i don’t think they ever get vacuumed or cleaned…..marker, crayon all over the cupboards and walls….sorry, but there is no excuse for this……she doesn’t work……2 kids are in school, one 4 year old at home.
> Because they never shovel snow, just tramp over it, driveway is uphill a bit, I did my best to walk against a vehicle for support, but I still slipped……did I tell her I slipped……nope, can’t be bothered, because it never changes.
> She hasn’t had my X there for anything for a 2 or 3 years…..but he was there this time….. broke into tears, I didn’t need that, so along with the ice, filth, I only stayed about an hour and a half.
> 
> Was nice to see the kids, haven seen them for a while…..even though they only live 10 or 11 blocks away.
> 
> I think he may be there on Christmas Day…..how am I going to deal with that…..don’t know…..so much hurt.
> 
> Sorry for this complaining post.


I have never understood why people don’t keep their houses clean.  Makes me shutter.  But lots of folks are like this.  This is why, when people brought home made treats to work, I couldn’t eat them.  I didn’t know what their kitchens looked like.

Sorry it was such a bitter sweet time for you.  Hopefully he won’t be there at Christmas.  But complain all you want, I certainly do.  .


----------



## fancicoffee13

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never understood why people don’t keep their houses clean.  Makes me shutter.  But lots of folks are like this.  This is why, when people brought home made treats to work, I couldn’t eat them.  I didn’t know what their kitchens looked like.
> 
> Sorry it was such a bitter sweet time for you.  Hopefully he won’t be there at Christmas.  But complain all you want, I certainly do.  .


Sometimes, it has to do with depression.  I don't know much about depression but learning because my husband has it.  It takes a lot of understanding, being understanding and sometimes stepping in to help.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@fancicoffee13 What helps my depression is cleaning The Hovel. I attack. Take out all my aggression and frustration, and clear away all real and perceived slights/insults...


----------



## fancicoffee13

RadishRose said:


> I don't blame you for pouring this out @MickaC ! It's pretty rough what this visit was like. Make yourself a nice cup of coffee and Go "window shopping" on the Internet.


A long time ago, I ran into a same problem.  I actually smelled an awful odor before I entered the home.  Very similar thing as what you went through.  We actually offered to pick up and clean, do the dishes, etc.  Got the house clean, and laundry put away.  But to no avail!  It all wound up back the way it was.  I don't know what happens to people who choose to live like that, and the influence it has on the kids.  But, some are just like that.  Sad, very sad.  These people lived on welfare and other aid, but I just don't know what to think.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Watching tiny snowballs falling from the sky.


Yeah, ours aren't so tiny

What are you doing today?​
I envision a snow shovel filling my hands today


----------



## fancicoffee13

Georgiagranny said:


> @fancicoffee13 What helps my depression is cleaning The Hovel. I attack. Take out all my aggression and frustration, and clear away all real and perceived slights/insults...


Me too!  I grew up in a clean environment and therefore choose to keep a clean house.


----------



## Aneeda72

Speaking of complaining 

My arm seems to be less swollen so hopefully that means that clout is dissolving.  Leg still extremely swollen and still hurts a bunch.  I did not do all my walking yesterday and I don’t think I’ll walk much, if at all, today.  I just don’t feel well.

Told husband once again that I am not taking the trash out and I am not doing the dishes.

Oh, and on the way home from the doctor we were making a right turn.  Had to stop cause a car came on fast, and we let it past.  Our car is blocking the walking lane in the street because we had almost completed the turn.  So no one coming, he takes his foot of the break, and a stupid teenager jumps/runs in front of the car.

Yup, contact.

I don’t know if the kid bumped Into us or we bumped into him.  . Anyway, the kid stopped, called us a few choice names, and runs off.  Despite my gesturing he should go back on the sidewalk.  We pull into the parking lot.  And the argument begins.  He wants to just leave.
I tell him we have to call the cops.  I win.

We call.  Explain the situation.  Get put on hold cause the person who answers doesn’t know what to do.  .  Comes back on, takes a report, and says wait where we are and they will send a car out.  Cop arrives, takes our information, written statement, and pictures of the front of the car and license plate.  Says he will drive through the neighborhood and try and find the kid.  Apparently he didn’t cause we didn’t get a phone call.

Then he says it’s a hit and run.  . But we called and you are supposed to pull out of traffic.  No, he says.  The kid is not our “victim”.  Because he left the accident he could be arrested.  He’s the hit and run guy.  .

Anyway, the cop also remarked that the front of our car didn’t even have handprints on it.  Yup, because it was barely a bump/push.  He also said obviously the kid wasn’t hurt because he ran off.  Well, he couldn’t have been hurt because my husband foot was barely off the brake.

Anyway, had we not called the cops.  We could have been arrested for hit and run when/if the kid told his parents.  So just a reminder, if there is ever any contact between your car and anything make a report.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Aneeda72 said:


> Speaking of complaining
> 
> My arm seems to be less swollen so hopefully that means that clout is dissolving.  Leg still extremely swollen and still hurts a bunch.  I did not do all my walking yesterday and I don’t think I’ll walk much, if at all, today.  I just don’t feel well.
> 
> Told husband once again that I am not taking the trash out and I am not doing the dishes.
> 
> Oh, and on the way home from the doctor we were making a right turn.  Had to stop cause a car came on fast, and we let it past.  Our car is blocking the walking lane in the street because we had almost completed the turn.  So no one coming, he takes his foot of the break, and a stupid teenager jumps/runs in front of the car.
> 
> Yup, contact.
> 
> I don’t know if the kid bumped Into us or we bumped into him.  . Anyway, the kid stopped, called us a few choice names, and runs off.  Despite my gesturing he should go back on the sidewalk.  We pull into the parking lot.  And the argument begins.  He wants to just leave.
> I tell him we have to call the cops.  I win.
> 
> We call.  Explain the situation.  Get put on hold cause the person who answers doesn’t know what to do.  .  Comes back on, takes a report, and says wait where we are and they will send a car out.  Cop arrives, takes our information, written statement, and pictures of the front of the car and license plate.  Says he will drive through the neighborhood and try and find the kid.  Apparently he didn’t cause we didn’t get a phone call.
> 
> Then he says it’s a hit and run.  . But we called and you are supposed to pull out of traffic.  No, he says.  The kid is not our “victim”.  Because he left the accident he could be arrested.  He’s the hit and run guy.  .
> 
> Anyway, the cop also remarked that the front of our car didn’t even have handprints on it.  Yup, because it was barely a bump/push.  He also said obviously the kid wasn’t hurt because he ran off.  Well, he couldn’t have been hurt because my husband foot was barely off the brake.
> 
> Anyway, had we not called the cops.  We could have been arrested for hit and run when/if the kid told his parents.  So just a reminder, if there is ever any contact between your car and anything make a report.


Wow!  Didn't know that, thanks for sharing.  My goodness, what a incident!!!


----------



## NorthernLight

I accomplished so much yesterday! Nothing grand, but a lot of little things. Like reinflating my BOSU, which was getting flabby.

I also redid the winter twinkle lights, as the bright light from the parking lot drowned them out. Now one of the light strings came loose, and I think the other one still can't be seen from the street. So I'm going to take them down, maybe give them away. Whenever I do _anything_ remotely seasonal or holiday-ish, I always regret it.

So today ... take down the lights. Do a bit of online paperwork. I'll see how I feel after that.

Definitely not going out. Still very cold out today. It's supposed to warm up (relatively speaking ) over the next few days. So I can go out on Saturday.


----------



## fancicoffee13

fancicoffee13 said:


> A long time ago, I ran into a same problem.  I actually smelled an awful odor before I entered the home.  Very similar thing as what you went through.  We actually offered to pick up and clean, do the dishes, etc.  Got the house clean, and laundry put away.  But to no avail!  It all wound up back the way it was.  I don't know what happens to people who choose to live like that, and the influence it has on the kids.  But, some are just like that.  Sad, very sad.  These people lived on welfare and other aid, but I just don't know what to think.


The adults are gone to heaven now, and surprisingly, the kids live better than the parents.  They work for a living and I am proud of them.


----------



## fancicoffee13

NorthernLight said:


> I accomplished so much yesterday! Nothing grand, but a lot of little things. Like reinflating my BOSU, which was getting flabby.
> 
> I also redid the winter twinkle lights, as the bright light from the parking lot drowned them out. Now one of the light strings came loose, and I think the other one still can't be seen from the street. So I'm going to take them down, maybe give them away. Whenever I do _anything_ remotely seasonal or holiday-ish, I always regret it.
> 
> So today ... take down the lights. Do a bit of online paperwork. I'll see how I feel after that.
> 
> Definitely not going out. Still very cold out today. It's supposed to warm up (relatively speaking ) over the next few days. So I can go out on Saturday.


When I get flustered, I go do something else, kinda like you, then come back and see what I chose to do.  Yes, we don't like the cold either, but we get out and get together to play cards or dominoes, it just does something when you see each other and share.


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> I accomplished so much yesterday! Nothing grand, but a lot of little things. Like reinflating my BOSU, which was getting flabby.
> 
> I also redid the winter twinkle lights, as the bright light from the parking lot drowned them out. Now one of the light strings came loose, and I think the other one still can't be seen from the street. So I'm going to take them down, maybe give them away. Whenever I do _anything_ remotely seasonal or holiday-ish, I always regret it.
> 
> So today ... take down the lights. Do a bit of online paperwork. I'll see how I feel after that.
> 
> Definitely not going out. Still very cold out today. It's supposed to warm up (relatively speaking ) over the next few days. So I can go out on Saturday.


Sorry your lights didn't work out. Maybe you can string them inside somewhere.


----------



## NorthernLight

RadishRose said:


> Sorry your lights didn't work out. Maybe you can string them inside somewhere.


Thank you. They're in a window. I thought about putting them in a hallway or something, but nah. I'll give them to someone who'll appreciate them.


----------



## hollydolly

fancicoffee13 said:


> Me too!  I grew up in a clean environment and therefore choose to keep a clean house.


When I was a child we were very poor we didn't have carpets on the floors, and some of the rooms had only bare boards and not even lino.. or oil cloth as it was called then .. we had little in the way of any kind of bedding, and little food what there was of it .. but the place was clean..  
 Mother would make sure there was a clean floor, and then tie rags to we kids feet after she'd polished the lino'd floors with lavender polish on her hands and knees  and we got to skate on the floors to make the shine..

We didn't even have a Vacuum cleaner.. or a sweeper.. the sweeper was the broom.. and one of us..

From the age of 7 years old it was my job to wash up dishes every night for 6 people.. and one or other of my siblings would dry...

As a child I went into homes of friends whose houses smelled to high heaven.. because  people smoked, and didn't open windows, and didn't clean... Our house smelled of smoke, because both parents smoked cigarettes but it didn't smell of dirt and sweat like some others..


----------



## MickaC

fancicoffee13 said:


> Sometimes, it has to do with depression.  I don't know much about depression but learning because my husband has it.  It takes a lot of understanding, being understanding and sometimes stepping in to help.


Depression has so many faces. I commend you for your love and dedication for your husband.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> @fancicoffee13  cleaning The Hovel. I attack. Take out all my aggression and frustration, and clear away all real and perceived slights/insults...


I bet you‘re where the expression “whipped it into shape” came from.


----------



## MickaC

What I’m doing today……going to be in the complaining mode.

Getting back to foster daughter…..a couch I had in my room on the farm…..when i left, I left it there, had it about 12 years, took care of it, still was like new.
My X took it with him when he moved to town, sat in his basement getting dusty, he wouldn’t think of covering it.
This past spring he gave it to foster daughter……I had a 1/2 board under the seat cushions to firm it ……the board got broken within 2 or 3 weeks…..the couch springs broke a month later…..another thing trashed.
I gave her 3 storage ottomans on casters the summer…….they had some small mouse chew holes in them, so I felt I couldn’t sell them.
I saw on Tuesday…….the casters are broke off on all of them……covered in food and drink mess and markers.
2 swivel bar stools they got not long ago, are coated with marker on the seats, the one I gave them after those ones, is trashed..


----------



## Jules

@MickaC  The sooner you move to the new town, the better.  I hope they‘ve never wanted to ‘temporarily’ move in with you or borrow your car.


----------



## Jules

The most exciting plan for today is my Covid booster.  Since the pharmacy we’re going to is close to DT, we’ll walk around town and then go out for dinner.  The DT sidewalks should be cleared.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> The most exciting plan for today is my Covid booster.  Since the pharmacy we’re going to is close to DT, we’ll walk around town and then go out for dinner.  The DT sidewalks should be cleared.


I had my booster last week... it was the worst one of them all.. the previous ones didn't cuause as much discomfort for several days afterwards as this one did, so hopefully you won't feel that, but if you do then at least you're warned..


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC  The sooner you move to the new town, the better.  I hope they‘ve never wanted to ‘temporarily’ move in with you or borrow your car.


They’ve hinted on both. .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been an interesting day here...  (in a very relaxed kind of way, haha)

Ed had a dermatologist appointment and didn't get out til 1130 (something about a blue light treatment-- guess that makes him the Blue Light Special for today =P)  So I said, "Come on over and I'll fix us some corn chowder for lunch."  Well, he got here and I assembled the ingredients... turns out the can of corn chowder I *thought* I bought was a can of New England Clam Chowder.  Sigh.  Off to Barbaritos.  

When we finished, I said, "I need to stop at Walmart for a couple things."  It might as well have been Christmas Eve-- lots of predatory parking.  After about 10 revolutions around the parking lot and having someone slip ahead of us into the space for which we were waiting, I said, "Forget it, I'm already aggravated; going in the store will just make it worse."

Now I'm having afternoon coffee then will finish off my knitted cap and also listen to some Christmas carols/hymns on YouTube which our choir director plans for us to do for Christmas.  One is in Spanish, so that's a double stretch.

Y'all stay warm and be safe


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> Speaking of complaining
> 
> My arm seems to be less swollen so hopefully that means that clout is dissolving.  Leg still extremely swollen and still hurts a bunch.  I did not do all my walking yesterday and I don’t think I’ll walk much, if at all, today.  I just don’t feel well.
> 
> Told husband once again that I am not taking the trash out and I am not doing the dishes.
> 
> Oh, and on the way home from the doctor we were making a right turn.  Had to stop cause a car came on fast, and we let it past.  Our car is blocking the walking lane in the street because we had almost completed the turn.  So no one coming, he takes his foot of the break, and a stupid teenager jumps/runs in front of the car.
> 
> Yup, contact.
> 
> I don’t know if the kid bumped Into us or we bumped into him.  . Anyway, the kid stopped, called us a few choice names, and runs off.  Despite my gesturing he should go back on the sidewalk.  We pull into the parking lot.  And the argument begins.  He wants to just leave.
> I tell him we have to call the cops.  I win.
> 
> We call.  Explain the situation.  Get put on hold cause the person who answers doesn’t know what to do.  .  Comes back on, takes a report, and says wait where we are and they will send a car out.  Cop arrives, takes our information, written statement, and pictures of the front of the car and license plate.  Says he will drive through the neighborhood and try and find the kid.  Apparently he didn’t cause we didn’t get a phone call.
> 
> Then he says it’s a hit and run.  . But we called and you are supposed to pull out of traffic. No, he says. The kid is not our “victim”. Because he left the accident he could be arrested. He’s the hit and run guy. .
> 
> Anyway, the cop also remarked that the front of our car didn’t even have handprints on it.  Yup, because it was barely a bump/push.  He also said obviously the kid wasn’t hurt because he ran off.  Well, he couldn’t have been hurt because my husband foot was barely off the brake.
> 
> Anyway, had we not called the cops.  We could have been arrested for hit and run when/if the kid told his parents.  So just a reminder, if there is ever any contact between your car and anything make a report.


That all sounds so thoroughly exhausting!  Not what we need in our days!


----------



## Disgustedman

Well, finally broke down and ordered a watch, a mandolin slicer and a poncho. The watch as my others have croaked and I wanted a new one.

The poncho for walking in rain, or when cooking out the back of van. The slicer for chopping veggies. Yes, I'm actually trying to eat healthy. 

Today, just doing my normal thing which is nothing. Read my Bible, and pondered my life. Giant truck (food donations) should be here in 2 hours. That's all for now.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Finished my knitted cap 


It has a double layer inside the brim which should keep my ears warmer


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Finished my knitted cap
> 
> View attachment 253318
> It has a double layer inside the brim which should keep my ears warmer


Love it and the color!


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Finished my knitted cap
> 
> View attachment 253318
> It has a double layer inside the brim which should keep my ears warmer


I love the color! Nice work, too.


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> What I’m doing today……going to be in the complaining mode.
> 
> Getting back to foster daughter…..a couch I had in my room on the farm…..when i left, I left it there, had it about 12 years, took care of it, still was like new.
> My X took it with him when he moved to town, sat in his basement getting dusty, he wouldn’t think of covering it.
> This past spring he gave it to foster daughter……I had a 1/2 board under the seat cushions to firm it ……the board got broken within 2 or 3 weeks…..the couch springs broke a month later…..another thing trashed.
> I gave her 3 storage ottomans on casters the summer…….they had some small mouse chew holes in them, so I felt I couldn’t sell them.
> I saw on Tuesday…….the casters are broke off on all of them……covered in food and drink mess and markers.
> 2 swivel bar stools they got not long ago, are coated with marker on the seats, the one I gave them after those ones, is trashed..


I'm in the mood to kick some a$$ today.
May I start with your foster daughter?


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Been an interesting day here...  (in a very relaxed kind of way, haha)
> 
> Ed had a dermatologist appointment and didn't get out til 1130 (something about a blue light treatment-- guess that makes him the Blue Light Special for today =P)  So I said, "Come on over and I'll fix us some corn chowder for lunch."  Well, he got here and I assembled the ingredients... turns out the can of corn chowder I *thought* I bought was a can of New England Clam Chowder.  Sigh.  Off to Barbaritos.
> 
> When we finished, I said, "I need to stop at Walmart for a couple things."  It might as well have been Christmas Eve-- lots of predatory parking.  After about 10 revolutions around the parking lot and having someone slip ahead of us into the space for which we were waiting, I said, "Forget it, I'm already aggravated; going in the store will just make it worse."
> 
> Now I'm having afternoon coffee then will finish off my knitted cap and also listen to some Christmas carols/hymns on YouTube which our choir director plans for us to do for Christmas.  One is in Spanish, so that's a double stretch.
> 
> Y'all stay warm and be safe


They say there's just no substituting clam for corn!


----------



## jet

been out this evening,had my first christmas dinner,,delish


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> been out this evening,had my first christmas dinner,,delish


Pub ?


----------



## jet

yep


----------



## Georgiagranny

I have to move. After 13 1/2 yeas in The Hovel, I have to move.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> I have to move. After 13 1/2 yeas in The Hovel, I have to move.


?? You want to move or you’re actually having to move?  I hope it‘s not the latter.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The Hovel has reached critical mass, and I just used up the last few inches of storage space. Only thing to do is move my stuff outside or into DD's garage so there will be room for Maggiecat. LOL

Wait. DD's garage has room for me to store stuff. I'll just put things out there. Whew. When her garage reaches critical mass, we're in trouble.

Mowed the lawn. I feel better now that I've moved around a bit.

Looked at next week's work schedule. Six 6-hour days in a 7-day week? Nope. Nopity nope nope nope.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just been swapping the Christmas Decs over from the Mantlepiece.. I'm not sure what is going to make  the final cut ..I've taken the Log off, and replaced it with my little lighted wooden house.. and added a string of rustic pine-cones .. I;ve still got to add string lights along the mantle..  and hung some Silver bells from the mirrors...

I get overwhelmed by it because I'm not a craft person, so I have to walk away from it after a few minutes and go back to it later.. and look it again with renewed eyes.. eta forgot to put the pictures in...










 all of this will be different again once I put the garland and lights on...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've just been swapping the Christmas Decs over from the Mantlepiece.. I'm not sure what is going to make  the final cut ..I've taken the Log off, and replaced it with my little lighted wooden house.. and added a string of rustic pine-cones .. I;ve still got to add string lights along the mantle..  and hung some Silver bells from the mirrors...
> 
> I get overwhelmed by it because I'm not a craft person, so I have to walk away from it after a few minutes and go back to it later.. and look it again with renewed eyes..


Hang the lights first .. then, everything else will fall into place. I can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I've just been swapping the Christmas Decs over from the Mantlepiece.. I'm not sure what is going to make  the final cut ..I've taken the Log off, and replaced it with my little lighted wooden house.. and added a string of rustic pine-cones .. I;ve still got to add string lights along the mantle..  and hung some Silver bells from the mirrors...
> 
> I get overwhelmed by it because I'm not a craft person, so I have to walk away from it after a few minutes and go back to it later.. and look it again with renewed eyes..


You may not be a craft person but you are one heck of a decoractor!!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hang the lights first .. then, everything else will fall into place. I can't wait to see the finished result!


I will do that Pinks... not sure if it'll be worth waiting for tho'.. so don't hold your breath...


----------



## Blessed

I am hear sitting in the pj's , having good cries.  Today is the sadaverissary  of the passing of my husband, twelve years.  You would think it would not bother me, still rips the heart out of my body.  

Seems no one else remembers, no one thinks about it.  No calls, no cards, just empty.  How does anyone get over it, I sure don't know or I would buy the cure.  I don't think it has been invented yet.  Maybe Elon Musk can suck it out of my head, no, money can't cure this one.


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> I am hear sitting in the pj's , having good cries.  Today is the sadaverissary  of the passing of my husband, twelve years.  You would think it would not bother me, still rips the heart out of my body.
> 
> Seems no one else remembers, no one thinks about it.  No calls, no cards, just empty.  How does anyone get over it, I sure don't know or I would buy the cure.  I don't think it has been invented yet.  Maybe Elon Musk can suck it out of my head, no, money can't cure this one.


Oh my dear Blessed, I am so sorry for your sadness.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed How do you get over it? You don't. You get used to it. You learn to live with it. It gets easier to bear. But you don't "get over" it.


----------



## Blessed

Okay, just realized I lied.  All 3 dogs have tried to make me feel better, the 2 littles get in my face and lick the tears away.  The big boy just licks my feet.  They know something is wrong with me, they did not know my husband but they know I hurt.


----------



## Michael Z

Christmas Carol Musical in 2 hours - Opening night!


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> I'm in the mood to


......
I think we'd best all get out of her way!!!


----------



## Kaila

Sending extra caring to you, @Blessed 
I am sure that many of us, are, and have been thinking of you, very much!


----------



## hollydolly

I did a silly thing...if you remember I bought a ton of fancy Christmas  chocolate biscuits , cakes and sweets so I could share with my Daughter.

She rang tonight and I told her  about these things and I would send her a pic of them and she could decide which of them she wanted... It was only after I went to the cupboard and pulled everything out that I remembered she hates Dark chocolate and 90 % of those sweets are Dark chocolate.. awww.. I feel rotten now. I'll have to go and hunt down some special milk chocolate treats..


----------



## hollydolly

Second Christmas for me without my husband, in fact altho' second Christmas it's only just over a year since he's been gone, so it's very fresh and raw still...


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> I'm in the mood to kick some a$$ today.
> May I start with your foster daughter?


Yes you may, RadishRose……but……you can’t call or text on her phone, if she out of paid minutes, if you message her on messanger, you’ll have to wait a day or two for her to reply, if she does…..if you go to her door, she doesn’t hear the knock…..GOOD LUCK..


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> she doesn’t hear the knock…


Knock? There would be no knock LOL


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Second Christmas for me without my husband, in fact altho' second Christmas it's only just over a years since he's been gone, so it's very fresh and raw still...


Although we don't have any kids we have a wonderful Godson. He's 35 now, married with a son of his own. His father, a former very good friend of ours, decided that he didn't want kids after his son, his second child was born. Later the family found out that he had been having his evil way with a woman who had three children of her own.

The break up was messy and very painful. We took our Godson, his sister and their mother, away on holiday with us, always kept in touch, when the mother finally found love, my wife made her wedding dress.

The reason for regaling you with that is because I thought that my childhood was tough. My mother died, aged just 33, I was the oldest of four. My father did his best and I like to think that he produced four well rounded, sensible adults who have found their way in the world.

Many times I exchange feelings about my childhood with my Godson. When I think it through, although bereavement is an awful mental pain, and the fallout isn't easy, what I have that my Godson can never have, is closure. Cruel though it might sound, my mother is dead, she's not coming back. Whereas my Godson gets reminders all the time, when he does he either calls me or texts me. We have another question and answer session and he gets on with life.

I have never suffered the pain of divorce, nor marital deceit. We had lots of strong words but our love is robust. Hopefully it gives my Godson the example that relationships can survive. My thoughts are with you Holly, I do hope that you are able to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Although we don't have any kids we have a wonderful Godson. He's 35 now, married with a son of his own. His father, a former very good friend of ours, decided that he didn't want kids after his son, his second child was born. Later the family found out that he had been having his evil way with a woman who had three children of her own.
> 
> The break up was messy and very painful. We took our Godson, his sister and their mother, away on holiday with us, always kept in touch, when the mother finally found love, my wife made her wedding dress.
> 
> The reason for regaling you with that is because I thought that my childhood was tough. My mother died, aged just 33, I was the oldest of four. My father did his best and I like to think that he produced four well rounded, sensible adults who have found their way in the world.
> 
> Many times I exchange feelings about my childhood with my Godson. When I think it through, although bereavement is an awful mental pain, and the fallout isn't easy, what I have that my Godson can never have, is closure. Cruel though it might sound, my mother is dead, she's not coming back. Whereas my Godson gets reminders all the time, when he does he either calls me or texts me. We have another question and answer session and he gets on with life.
> 
> I have never suffered the pain of divorce, nor marital deceit. We had lots of strong words but our love is robust. Hopefully it gives my Godson the example that relationships can survive. My thoughts are with you Holly, I do hope that you are able to enjoy Christmas.


thank you my dear friend.. your thoughts are very appreciated


----------



## Georgiagranny

I so look forward to my days off, but about halfway through the day I get so bored and lonely that I want to cry. _What_ is the matter with me?

The day started off badly with the blankety-blank Christmas tree. Piddled around for a while, checked the work schedule for next week which didn't help a bit! Then figured I'd feel better if I moved around so mowed the lawn. Nope.

DD insists that I should trim the tree before I decide I don't like it. I don't wanna trim it _because_ I don't like it.* It's still up. Naked. Or, as we say in the South, nekkid.

Appointment tomorrow afternoon for the annual wellness check that I only go to because Kaiser demands it. Tried to skip it one year until they threatened to cancel me. It's a nuisance.

@horseless carriage What sweet and kind words for @hollydolly. You're a treasure! and one of the many reasons I appreciate this forum.

ETA:*This is a perfect example of an emotional, spur-of-the-moment purchase...loved it in the store, after seeing it in RL and thinking about it, it was a real bad buy. You'd think I've been around long enough to know better...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I so look forward to my days off, but about halfway through the day I get so bored and lonely that I want to cry. _What_ is the matter with me?
> 
> The day started off badly with the blankety-blank Christmas tree. Piddled around for a while, checked the work schedule for next week which didn't help a bit! Then figured I'd feel better if I moved around so mowed the lawn. Nope.
> 
> DD insists that I should trim the tree before I decide I don't like it. I don't wanna trim it _because_ I don't like it. It's still up. Naked. Or, as we say in the South, nekkid.
> 
> Appointment tomorrow afternoon for the annual wellness check that I only go to because Kaiser demands it. Tried to skip it one year until they threatened to cancel me. It's a nuisance.
> 
> @horseless carriage What sweet and kind words for @hollydolly. You're a treasure! and one of the many reasons I appreciate this forum.


awww sorry you feel bored and lonely on your days off Geegee... even tho' I know you live on your Daughters' property, it's probablly difficult for her to find time to spend with you other than shopping.. and that can be hard ..so it's a blessing you have your job even tho' it tests your patience, it gives you something to fill the time, pays money and gives you someone to talk to as well..

I'd love to have a job again.. I have no-one here.. so I'm lonely every day of the week.. and very often bored witless.. I've still got to figure out how to manage this.. I wish I'd had more notice it was going to be this way


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> @horseless carriage What sweet and kind words for @hollydolly. You're a treasure! and one of the many reasons I appreciate this forum.


So are you, and your home is Georgia. I told you before, Savannah Georgia was practically our second home in a past life.


----------



## hearlady

Preparing clothes for tailoring. I've wanted to do this for a while. I have things that I like but they don't fit correctly one way or another so I don't wear them.


----------



## Right Now

I've enjoyed a very relaxing day, and am chuckling over some posts and threads on here.  People are so predictable, you can easily see the true person.

Now, a bit more smiling before I have dinner.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I should count my blessings. Truly. I am grateful to have somewhere to go and something to do and know that I can't work more than I do, but there's something missing.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly I should count my blessings. Truly. I am grateful to have somewhere to go and something to do and know that I can't work more than I do, but there's something missing.


someone to come home to I would imagine..or to be somewhere on the end of a phone..someone just for you..


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Georgiagranny said:


> Would you mind baking my cookies, too? I'm just not feeling it, but Christmas can't come without Christmas cookies.





Georgiagranny said:


> Would you mind baking my cookies, too? I'm just not feeling it, but Christmas can't come without Christmas cookies.



Absolutely Georgiagranny, I baked three dozen, wonderful Oatmeal cookies (soft and chewy) and added
walnuts and diced dates, I am asking Santa to drop some off to you soon; he can make special trips before
Christmas, I've just contacted him, and he said "yes of course, she will have the cookies at midnight tomorrow
delivered to her front porch, nicely packaged in a lovely holiday tin, and with a sweet note saying "from
Emeraude to Georgiagranny


----------



## Georgiagranny

@LadyEmeraude Thank you! There's just one teeny tiny little problem: I don't have a front porch


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Georgiagranny said:


> @LadyEmeraude Thank you! There's just one teeny tiny little problem: I don't have a front porch


Well, Santa can try the chimney, and if no chimney then UPS will have to make a special delivery


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> a
> 
> I'd love to have a job again.. I have no-one here.. so I'm lonely every day of the week.. and very often bored witless.. I've still got to figure out how to manage this.. I wish I'd had more notice it was going to be this way


Me too....would love to be out in the work force or even Volunteer force again.
Perhaps you could do the volunteer thing too. I met so many great people in that time. 
Some of them still friends but all old codgers like me now

My family are scattered  in other parts and looks like a Christmas alone again.
My daughter and I usually have a lunch few days before but that is it now.
I do have friends of course but not the same feeling as family.
Sister in the U.S feels same way.
Might as well be living in Timbuktu as they say....
Ah well...guess we had our happy times in days gone by.


----------



## Pappy

Got a few groceries this morning. A FEW was $150.00.My god the prices are going crazy. Later, Eileen, our next door neighbor came over and we visited for awhile and then we .watch a few episodes of LaBrea.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I did a silly thing...if you remember I bought a ton of fancy Christmas  chocolate biscuits , cakes and sweets so I could share with my Daughter.
> 
> She rang tonight and I told her  about these things and I would send her a pic of them and she could decide which of them she wanted... It was only after I went to the cupboard and pulled everything out that I remembered she hates Dark chocolate and 90 % of those sweets are Dark chocolate.. awww.. I feel rotten now. I'll have to go and hunt down some special milk chocolate treats..


Don't feel rotten. Your heart was in the right place.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> thank you my dear friend.. your thoughts are very appreciated



we always are thankfull to people who understand our pain, divorce or death, we are parted from a normal life.  I think divorce might be harder.  Death is not chosen, just delivered.   Divorce, so much harder, you have built a life, made the dream come true, then someone walks away.

Then what to do, I don't know but I think you are doing a hell of job.  There you are, daughter far away.  No one else in the home to cling to, to give a grounding effect.  I had a grounding, son still at home. Then he brought the girlfriend and and her litlle boy(baby) into the home.  That filled up my life along with my Mother that I moved in a month before.  She was 85 and having health issues.


 away.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo! I'm so glad to "see" you. Where have you been? I've missed you. Every time I try to pick up my coffee mug with my gimpy wrist, I'm reminded of you finally finding the perfect mug for your tea  

And now, boys and girls, it's bedtime because 4 am gets here really early.


----------



## squatting dog

Car finally looks good, coming or going.


----------



## NorthernLight

Inside and out!


----------



## Aneeda72

Georgiagranny said:


> I so look forward to my days off, but about halfway through the day I get so bored and lonely that I want to cry. _What_ is the matter with me?
> 
> The day started off badly with the blankety-blank Christmas tree. Piddled around for a while, checked the work schedule for next week which didn't help a bit! Then figured I'd feel better if I moved around so mowed the lawn. Nope.
> 
> DD insists that I should trim the tree before I decide I don't like it. I don't wanna trim it _because_ I don't like it.* It's still up. Naked. Or, as we say in the South, nekkid.
> 
> Appointment tomorrow afternoon for the annual wellness check that I only go to because Kaiser demands it. Tried to skip it one year until they threatened to cancel me. It's a nuisance.
> 
> @horseless carriage What sweet and kind words for @hollydolly. You're a treasure! and one of the many reasons I appreciate this forum.
> 
> ETA:*This is a perfect example of an emotional, spur-of-the-moment purchase...loved it in the store, after seeing it in RL and thinking about it, it was a real bad buy. You'd think I've been around long enough to know better...


“What’s the matter with me?”. Well, pregnancy hormones can really mess you up.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo! I'm so glad to "see" you. Where have you been? I've missed you. Every time I try to pick up my coffee mug with my gimpy wrist, I'm reminded of you finally finding the perfect mug for your tea
> 
> And now, boys and girls, it's bedtime because 4 am gets here really early.


Oh thanks for thinking of me.
Yes I had to stay away for few  days. I just tend to overdo things, the computer being one of them . 
The thumb that is not there was screaming the loudest. It is such a bitch . All nerve damage of course and I do tend to forget my grand age  but ya know I think that is what keeps me going.  Overdoing, recovering, start again. 
You're only old once
nite , nite
sleep well.


----------



## Jules

@squatting dog   She’s a beauty.  I hope you do a pictorial later from the day you first saw her until she’s finished.


----------



## Disgustedman

Maybe learn some knitting myself. Looks nice.


----------



## HoneyNut

I finally got the condo papers to review.  It looks like they have a big enough reserve fund, and it says they had  (in 2014) an outside company make a plan for future repairs/replacements, so that sounds professional.  The list was a little overwhelming, and a great deal of it would need to be done within the next 20 years (in my hoped-for lifetime), but one big item was already done and they still have lots of reserve funds (and constantly add to it from the HOA fees).  They also listed the types of securities the money is invested in, and it was all very conservative and safe (thank goodness none in crypto!).

I haven't found minutes of meetings yet but I've been reading through all the rules.  

There are a few surprises, such as that TVs and other things that make noise have to be turned off between 11 PM and 8 AM if they are bothering any other people.  I don't think I have to worry since the living room has the bedroom between it and the adjacent apartment, and the other adjacent apartment is only the back wall of my kitchen.  I guess no watching loud movies while working in the kitchen late at night.  Though, it would be their kitchen on the other side of the wall so probably would not bother anyone.

Another wrinkle is that they have a rule against moving vans arriving on the weekend.  Since my closing is supposed to be on next Friday, I was hoping to have a bed delivered on Saturday, I hope I don't have to sleep on a air mattress until Monday.  I guess I don't even know if the mattress store delivers on the weekend anyway.

They have some rules I found funny.  All residents can use the restroom in the party room even if there is a private party going on.  I guess old people gotta have their bathroom rights!   Also, female dogs in heat are not allowed to cause a "nuisance".  Ha ha.  It's been almost 60 years since I've seen that nuisance happen.  Memorable.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut   It all seems reasonable.  I’d still insist on seeing those minutes of the meetings.  They can really disclose any disharmony or hidden issues.


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Well, today I worked on a live edge bookcase

...but screwed up;
Strolled into the house
asked my woman a couple questions
like.....'what's for lunch?'
Thought she didn't hear me
asked a couple more times
talked about the date and year
Gazed her way
she was knitting socks
really really gorgeous, comfy socks
Christmas gifts for her sister and others
aaaaaand.......counting

I'll be in the shop tomorrow


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> What are you doing today?​
> Well, today I worked on a live edge bookcase
> 
> ...but screwed up;
> Strolled into the house
> asked my woman a couple questions
> like.....'what's for lunch?'
> Thought she didn't hear me
> asked a couple more times
> talked about the date and year
> Gazed her way
> she was knitting socks
> really really gorgeous, comfy socks
> Christmas gifts for her sister and others
> aaaaaand.......counting
> 
> I'll be in the shop tomorrow


Bless Mrs Gary O’… the struggle is real.  Maybe yarn shops should sell little signs that can be posted when knitters are in the middle if something intricate ..


----------



## Lavinia

I bought some evergreens yesterday so today I plan to get them planted. There is frost forecast for the week-end, so need to get them settled in quickly before the ground freezes.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Morning has broken. Work schedule has gone crazy. I logged in and it called me "Marlana"? Who the heck is Marlana?


----------



## fatboy

woke up at one thirty this morning with a sore shoulder .took a tylenol drank coffee watched an old sitcom,read the online paper and now on SF. will probably eat some breakfast then take a nap. whoop!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Plowing snow!!  

Not that I like it, I hate the shoveling and plowing but we need the snow.

Last winter there was little or no snow plowing, we paid for it in drought.


----------



## katlupe

Today is the day I have to run errands for my son. Get money orders for his and my rent at the post office. Since he has a new landlord, I now have to mail the money order to him. Not very far away but still he doesn't get it today. I am trying to get him to do direct deposit or at least let me pay it online. I worry about it getting lost in the mail. The other landlord used to pick it up. Then picking up some stuff at Walmart and that should be it.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Morning has broken. Work schedule has gone crazy. I logged in and it called me "Marlana"? Who the heck is Marlana?


Marlana = Meaning...


_A caring woman who's always a source of encouragement to other people_._ She's experienced everything you have thought about and more._


----------



## squatting dog

Jules said:


> @squatting dog   She’s a beauty.  I hope you do a pictorial later from the day you first saw her until she’s finished.



I only took a couple of pictures to send to the wife to show her what I'd bought.  After looking at what seemed like a thousand chevy's, burning a lot of gas, and racking up the miles on my Trailblazer and car trailer, I almost gave up. (so many liars out there). I chose this one because, while it didn't look like much, the body was solid and rust free in all the usual places. (plus it had a straight body, Quarters, fenders, and most of the stainless trim in good shape). Another plus was the un-molested dashboard. (rare to fine one not cut up)
Once I got it home, I went to work on it in a frenzy. Wife thought I'd finally lost my mind, but, it was good therapy as I don't sleep much anymore. Never occurred to me to document my progress, my only goal was to just to get it done. 
Having owned many of these 57's, I still had quite a stash of parts. (little things add up quick, suspension, stainless trim etc.) Once I made the commitment to buy, it was weird how other pieces of  the puzzle came together. Was able to get a big block engine, a T-10 4 speed transmission, a power rack and pinion setup and even some cool bucket seats for a reasonable price. 
Since the wife wanted it to be a 70's time machine,   I had my work cut out to find all the correct "old school parts". You'd be amazed at how hard it is to find wide polished 15" slotted mag wheel, N-50 series tires, long shackles, correct wheel studs, spiked lug nuts and a bunch more I'm forgetting at the moment. 
My  concession to the modern era was the front power disc brakes, new wiring harness, and a tilt wheel column. I wanted a modern radio, but needed the original look. I found one that has a slider on the front, that when slid over, revealed the old AM style front, but when slid the other way, showed the am/fm, blue tooth, usb system. 
Anyway, all I have is a couple of before and after pictures.


----------



## Pepper

Woke up feeling weird.  Took glucose level it was 53, very low.  Had some apple juice, coffee, took shower, will eat soon.  Apple juice godsend for low sugar, works fast.  Doctor appt, then change the sheets, etc.  Not much, nothing exciting.  So far.  So good.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I had intentions to go somewhere, but then decided against it . It;s cold and dreary.. just not inviting enough to go out..

I continued on with the Christmas Decs this morning.. found the garland which I've been searching for..

Took all my usual Knick Knack and put them away in the shed to make room for the Xmas decs...

Back is killing me this morning... Could hardly change the bin liner in the Kitchen bin without my back going into spasm.. so that's another reason not to drive..

I think I'm caught between a rock and a hard place with my back.. too much sitting exacerbates the lumber probs.. but then I have nothing much else to do every day ..


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bless Mrs Gary O’… the struggle is real. Maybe yarn shops should sell little signs that can be posted when knitters are in the middle if something intricate ..


Yeah, I get it
I jus' didn't see her lips moving (counting)
I'm well aware now
The living room is now Mrs Santa's workshop

She's unraveled the heel of that 2nd sock three times now

I'm not even gonna tell her what the temps are outside

She's using only two needles of which the ladies of the knitter's guild couldn't believe there was no seam

Okay, I've spilled my guts as to what I know about knitting socks
or knitting...or crocheting


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well I had intentions to go somewhere, but then decided against it . It;s cold and dreary.. just not inviting enough to go out..
> 
> I continued on with the Christmas Decs this morning.. found the garland which I've been searching for..
> 
> Took all my usual Knick Knack and out them away in the shed to make room for the Xmas decs...
> 
> Back is killing me this morning... Could hardly change the bin liner in the Kitchen bin without my back going into spasm.. so that's another reason not to drive..
> 
> I think I'm caught between a rock and a hard place with my back.. too much sitting exacerbates the lumber probs.. but then I have nothing much else to do every day ..


Have you tried the lidocaine patches?  They help me a lot.  Also lidocaine cream and Voltaren gel if you can’t get the patches.  If you get the patches I recommend not using a heating pad while on is on-the burn was no fun.  I got the burn while using the car seat header.


----------



## MickaC

Today……usual morning cleaning chores.
Get a few groceries, a refill on a med.
Watch the cold from inside. …..we’re in for some cold winter days.
Do Mickis’ toenails, give her a good brushing……she’s in a better mood now since her dental on Tuesday, thankfully she only had to have the two extractions.

Back on November I mentioned I had a doctors appointment with a new doctor, because mine retired.
She seems very nice…..but…..she has a very heavy accent  have to really listen, it is somewhat frustrating.
She agreed to increase the does on one of my antidepressants, Citalopram by 20mg…..due to some issues I have in the mornings.
Made an appointment for a physical for January 11……so I thought things went well…..so I thought.
She changed her mind about a week later, about the increase of that one…….okay……this is what I feared would happen with a new doctor.
They were trying to get a hold of me on my home phone, but I guess the machine wasn’t working…..so they mailed me a notice to get in contact with her……I only pick up my mail once a week…..so it was a bit before I contacted her.
I called the clinic, they put me through her……sadly I had a very hard time understanding her on the phone with her accent…….
So……
She took me down to half of the Citalopram…..I now only take 40mg of it at nite.
See…..this is what happens when you have to get a new doctor…..messing around with my meds..

So….
She started me on 30mg of Duloxetine, slow release, in the morning, as of last Saturday.
She gave me 2 months supply, which will take me to my physical on January 11.
So many doctors don’t like previous doctors prescribed meds…...

There’s more to this……will post later.

It’s sNOwing !!!!!!!.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sent my doctor a message and caught her up.  The oral surgeon will try for surgery at the end of January, unless the broken tooth root starts to hurt a lot.  He wants the clots to be gone.  Although since I will still be on blood thinners it will be bleed a lot, he says.  I may try and wait longer.  It actually didn’t hurt until he touched it.   Now it aches.

Went onto Amazon and signed up for Brit Box and AMC + for 1.99 for two months.

It snowed last night, ugh.  Hopefully it melts off need to go to the grocery store.

Given up on walking until the clots in my leg heal up.  Just too much pain.    I am pretty much doing nothing at all.  The blood clots make you really really tired.  I wonder why that is--Dr Google says they make you really tired but does not say why.


----------



## perChance

Baking sourdough bread


----------



## Aneeda72

perChance said:


> Baking sourdough bread
> 
> View attachment 253455


I LOVE sourdough bread


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Have you tried the lidocaine patches?  They help me a lot.  Also lidocaine cream and Voltaren gel if you can’t get the patches.  If you get the patches I recommend not using a heating pad while on is on-the burn was no fun.  I got the burn while using the car seat header.


no they don't help unfortunately..

This is my situation with my back.. after an MRI found

Osteoarthritis between...

V. 1-2
V. 2-3
V. 4-5
V. S1-S6

A tear in the lower Disc 5-S6 is pressing on the sciatic nerve 

The only thing that brings temp pain  relief are heat pads... and not sitting around for long ... but I'm kinda stuck with the sitting currently..


----------



## 1955

I gonna get off this computer & do something, anything outside!


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> Anyway, all I have is a couple of before and after pictures.


Love the '57s speedo and gauges

Well done, Dawg...well done


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I LOVE sourdough bread


What a beautiful loaf!  I've never mastered the art of slashing the loaf despite reading detailed instructions and watching videos. 
That loaf is both science and art!


----------



## StarSong

Wonderfully cold, dreary and rainy today.  We soooo need any droplets that are gifted from the sky that no Californian would dare gripe about rain - or even want to.  

I'm nearly done with baking for the season's first pizza/cookie party tomorrow night. Just have to start rolling out sugar cookies, which I'll start in a couple of hours. They're a time consuming beast that I rarely put off until the last minute, but with watching the baby every Tu-Weds-Thu this year I' haven't had a big block of time to do them (and to contain the mess). 

After he left yesterday I made up 20 pizza doughs that are now slow-rising in the garage refrigerator. 

p.s. Although watching the baby sometime puts DH & me in a time crunch, we love having so much time with him. He'll be grown before we know it...


----------



## hawkdon

Am very grateful that HE took most of my pain away 
overnite!!!! Knee swelling has dropped dramatically and pain
level down to a 2......been a long week.....
Used to make regular loaf sourdough bread and sour dough
pancakes out of an old "starter" from my father...yummy..
Have a good day all......


----------



## perChance

StarSong said:


> What a beautiful loaf!  I've never mastered the art of slashing the loaf despite reading detailed instructions and watching videos.
> That loaf is both science and art!


Thank you.  I have been baking sourdough for about 3 years - there have been many loaves that were duds.


----------



## NorthernLight

Call the doctor, I guess. I hate to do it, as the discomfort is so vague. But it's there.

Make more meatballs. Maybe cook up the pork I marinated. Then I'll be well supplied with make-ahead foods, and can turn my attention to other things.

And the usual: exercise and housework. It's really cold again today, so I'm glad I can stay home. So much for my adventurous spirit.


----------



## jujube

Heading for the great-granddaughters.  We have two Christmas parades to attend tomorrow, one with SNOW afterward! And then Sunday, it's more activities.  Tonight it will be more crafts while their mom goes to a banquet and their dad works.  Oh, dear, here comes the hot glue gun again! Ouch!  

This is going to be a big month for activities.  More Christmas parades. Christmas pageants for both bunches.  Caroling.  Christmas dance recital.  Good thing I had my oil changed this week as I'm going to be driving a lot between my house and theirs (68 miles each way).


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> no they don't help unfortunately..
> 
> This is my situation with my back.. after an MRI found
> 
> Osteoarthritis between...
> 
> V. 1-2
> V. 2-3
> V. 4-5
> V. S1-S6
> 
> A tear in the lower Disc 5-S6 is pressing on the sciatic nerve
> 
> The only thing that brings temp pain  relief are heat pads... and not sitting around for long ... but I'm kinda stuck with the sitting currently..




I have had back problems most of my life and I can sympathize with you as I know just how it feels.
DDD..Degenerative  Disc Disease they call it for me.
A double fusion in the lumbar area when I was 30  helped  but as time went on other discs were affected.

I wore a brace off and on for years but finally dumped that as it was not helping much and very uncomfortable.
The thing is, a lot of the pain comes from muscle tension and some exercises helped that but one simple thing gave me more relief than any of them.
An elderly gentleman told me about it years ago and it does help with the muscle pain.
So you might want to try for some temporary relief especially after sitting for a while.
That is what bothers me most and starts the pain in my hip and leg...ouch

In your kitchen or bathroom find a counter top  where you can rest your hands easily on the edge.
Stand close and start walking backward, very slowly until your arms are stretched out and you can feel the stretch in your back muscles.
Hold it and stretch more if you can. Then walk slowly back to counter
I do this about 5 or 6 times or until I feel the relief from the stretch when I stand up.
It is not a cure . Just pain relief for a while with the relaxed muscles.


----------



## StarSong

Mizmo said:


> I have had back problems most of my life and I can sympathize with you as I know just how it feels.
> DDD..Degenerative  Disc Disease they call it for me.
> A double fusion in the lumbar area when I was 30  helped  but as time went on other discs were affected.
> 
> I wore a brace off and on for years but finally dumped that as it was not helping much and very uncomfortable.
> The thing is, a lot of the pain comes from muscle tension and some exercises helped that but one simple thing gave me more relief than any of them.
> An elderly gentleman told me about it years ago and it does help with the muscle pain.
> So you might want to try for some temporary relief especially after sitting for a while.
> That is what bothers me most and starts the pain in my hip and leg...ouch
> 
> In your kitchen or bathroom find a counter top  where you can rest your hands easily on the edge.
> Stand close and start walking backward, very slowly until your arms are stretched out and you can feel the stretch in your back muscles.
> Hold it and stretch more if you can. Then walk slowly back to counter
> I do this about 5 or 6 times or until I feel the relief from the stretch when I stand up.
> It is not a cure . Just pain relief for a while with the relaxed muscles.


Thank you for the tip.  Sometimes the smallest activity can bring enormous pain - or relief.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> I have had back problems most of my life and I can sympathize with you as I know just how it feels.
> DDD..Degenerative  Disc Disease they call it for me.
> A double fusion in the lumbar area when I was 30  helped  but as time went on other discs were affected.
> 
> I wore a brace off and on for years but finally dumped that as it was not helping much and very uncomfortable.
> The thing is, a lot of the pain comes from muscle tension and some exercises helped that but one simple thing gave me more relief than any of them.
> An elderly gentleman told me about it years ago and it does help with the muscle pain.
> So you might want to try for some temporary relief especially after sitting for a while.
> That is what bothers me most and starts the pain in my hip and leg...ouch
> 
> In your kitchen or bathroom find a counter top  where you can rest your hands easily on the edge.
> Stand close and start walking backward, very slowly until your arms are stretched out and you can feel the stretch in your back muscles.
> Hold it and stretch more if you can. Then walk slowly back to counter
> I do this about 5 or 6 times or until I feel the relief from the stretch when I stand up.
> It is not a cure . Just pain relief for a while with the relaxed muscles.


thanks muchly..I'll give that a try.... . I was diagnosed with this in 2014, so it's been almost 9 years and of course it's got worse rather than better, and over the years I've had cortisone injections, physio.. exercise the lot!!


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> In your kitchen or bathroom find a counter top where you can rest your hands easily on the edge.
> Stand close and start walking backward, very slowly until your arms are stretched out and you can feel the stretch in your back muscles.
> Hold it and stretch more if you can. Then walk slowly back to counter
> I do this about 5 or 6 times or until I feel the relief from the stretch when I stand up.
> It is not a cure . Just pain relief for a while with the relaxed muscles.


I’m going to start that one.  Thanks.


----------



## Jules

Wrist was bothering me and I started doing a few simple stretches.  It’s helped.


----------



## RadishRose

Nothing much as usual. I should get my car's oil changed as Jujube reminded me. Meh.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> thanks muchly..I'll give that a try.... . I was diagnosed with this in 2014, so it's been almost 9 years and of course it's got worse rather than better, and over the years I've had cortisone injections, physio.. exercise the lot!!



As I said not a cure, just some muscle relief and make sure the counter is high enough to let you stretch on a good level.
 My kitchen counter is good for that


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Marlana = Meaning...
> 
> 
> _A caring woman who's always a source of encouragement to other people_._ She's experienced everything you have thought about and more._


Well! The computer gets me. It really gets me


----------



## NorthernLight

I hate phoning. I had to psych myself up to make the doctor appointment. The receptionist is abrupt and impatient. 

When I requested an appointment, she kept saying, "Phone call or appointment?" This did not compute in my mind. Finally she explained that instead of coming to the office, I could have the doctor phone me.

I opted for an in-person appointment. My ringer is turned off. I can phone you, but you can't phone me.


----------



## Pappy

Took a nice ride today. First, we went to Del’s Freeze for hot dogs and thick milkshakes. After we finished that we took a scenic ride down US 1. We went as far as Barefoot Bay where there is a DD coffee shop. Seemed good just to get out and enjoy the view. Nice 78 degrees.


----------



## squatting dog

Gary O' said:


> Love the '57s speedo and gauges
> 
> Well done, Dawg...well done


Yeah, didn't want to go with the new digital dash. Not old school.


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> I hate phoning. I had to psych myself up to make the doctor appointment. The receptionist is abrupt and impatient.
> 
> When I requested an appointment, she kept saying, "Phone call or appointment?" This did not compute in my mind. Finally she explained that instead of coming to the office, I could have the doctor phone me.
> 
> I opted for an in-person appointment. My ringer is turned off. I can phone you, but you can't phone me.


How do you get test results from the doctor?  Or if the appointment gets changed?  Didn’t you say you were bored?  How do you know if someone wants to come over or go out with you?  I am amazed that you don’t take phone calls.

Why don’t you?


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> What a beautiful loaf!  I've never mastered the art of slashing the loaf despite reading detailed instructions and watching videos.
> That loaf is both science and art!


I was thinking the same thing….StarSong.

@perChance …..it’s a 150% of beautiful art…..would be a shame to cut into it, oh…..never mind…..slice away, I’ll be right over, are you coming too, @StarSong, and I’ll bring some whipped butter.


----------



## perChance

MickaC said:


> I was thinking the same thing….StarSong.
> 
> @perChance …..it’s a 150% of beautiful art…..would be a shame to cut into it, oh…..never mind…..slice away, I’ll be right over, are you coming too, @StarSong, and I’ll bring some whipped butter.


I baked this one for my granddaughters - it will be devoured when they get home from school.  We are staying with them tonight while my daughter and her hubby have a night off.  I'll share the next one


----------



## NorthernLight

Aneeda72 said:


> How do you get test results from the doctor?  Or if the appointment gets changed?  Didn’t you say you were bored?  How do you know if someone wants to come over or go out with you?  I am amazed that you don’t take phone calls.
> 
> Why don’t you?


I have a separate number for voice mail only. The clinic has that number.

Friends have my text number or email.

I haven't answered my phone in 10 years. I've never regretted it.

Why? When I had a business, it was more convenient to use voice mail. As for personal calls, I got tired of people wanting to chat about nothing. That's nice in person, but not on the phone.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby and I are going on an adventure to do some shopping.


----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby and I are going on an adventure to do some shopping.


@PamfromTx 
Finally! I wondered when you were going shopping for *my* Xmas present


----------



## oldaunt

One of the twice monthly trips to town for groceries and feed. The unloading and putting away calls for an early afternoon nap when finished.


----------



## Mizmo

Today......

I was all set to do a small shopping trip when the phone rang and it was my Sis in California.
So we talked  for a while, hung up  and I carried on getting ready to go out.
Then the phone rang again and it was a friend long distance so had to answer that and I got going again with preps to go out and guess what... the phone rang again and it was another friend who needed a shoulder to cry on so I listened and comforted but  by then I needed lunch, did that , and started to get ready again and yes the phone rang again but when I did not recognize the number I did not answer.

Honestly I have gone for days and my phone doesn't ring but today was one weird experience.

So by this time I am really not up to shopping any more and guess what,  yes, the phone rang and it was my entry phone for entrance to building and guess what it was a friend who dropped me off a beautiful  huge piece of quiche lorraine she had made and two gorgeous fruity muffins for dessert. Sooo....if I had not had all those calls I would have missed her and now I have a nice dinner to looked forward to.

Life sometimes,  is weird and wonderful at the same time. eh!


----------



## Ruthanne

I got my car washed today and also went to Family Dollar.  I got some items very very cheap.  One thing I found there was a cool set of loungey pajamas.  I had to get them seeing they looked so nice and the price was only 12.50!  I looked at them when I got home and they are large enough and the bottoms are plush and spotted.  I like lounge clothes!  

I put more decorations on my Christmas tree.  I've been turning the lights on on it and I am really enjoying this tree.  Brings back good memories of Christmas when I was a kid.  I am reclaiming Christmas.  

Listening to Blues/Rock Sounds really good-this one is lots of guitar.  

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## StarSong

Made the sugar cookies and the tomato sauce is just starting to simmer.  Taking a break from tomorrow's party prep and have cut bait on dealing with a sizeable business problem that I can neither get updated information on, nor iron out until Monday morning at the earliest, so there's no sense stressing about it any further today.    

Take it from me, global supply chain interruptions and shortages continue to be an enormous headache to businesses and are likely to continue being so until deep in 2023, if not longer. The trickle down effect is that consumers see delayed deliveries, product shortages, diminished quality and higher prices.


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to the Rugby..
Newport v Llanelli


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Off to the Rugby..
> Newport v Llanelli


it's gonna be a cold one...


----------



## hollydolly

Can't do anything today, not even continue with the decorating because my back is still extremely painful. I can barely get up and down the stairs... .. got the heat pad on.. but other than that, it's impossible for me to do anything but sit.. even agony to wash up..


----------



## jet

hanging a door,and its a right asshole,nothing is square or level,grrrrrrrr,,


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> hanging a door,and its a right asshole,nothing is square or level,grrrrrrrr,,


never is with doors... my o/h absolutely hates hanging doors for that very reason


----------



## Pepper

Son & grandson due to come over unless the rain is hard and the wind is bad.  Son here to pick up Xmas decorations and to shop for me.  I feel guilty.  He confessed he's not food shopping for himself today as he needs space in the trunk for the Xmas decorations.  I feel like an old woman, him shopping just for me I mean.  Why aren't I shopping for me?  If I had known that in advance I would have told him not to.

He is turning his former bedroom into a playroom for his son.  So far, it has the Original Castle Greyskull and Snake Mountain from HeMan.  These toys are like 38 years old.  Grandson loves them.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Son & grandson due to come over unless the rain is hard and the wind is bad.  Son here to pick up Xmas decorations and to shop for me.  I feel guilty.  He confessed he's not food shopping for himself today as he needs space in the trunk for the Xmas decorations.  I feel like an old woman, him shopping just for me I mean.  Why aren't I shopping for me?  If I had known that in advance I would have told him not to.
> 
> He is turning his former bedroom into a playroom for his son.  So far, it has the Original Castle Greyskull and Snake Mountain from HeMan.  These toys are like 38 years old.  Grandson loves them.


How old is your son, Pepper ?


----------



## Pepper

My baby is 42!


----------



## Blessed

Funny how that sneaks up on us!! I had 3 year old just yesterday, now a grown man with a family!!



















11


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> I hate phoning. I had to psych myself up to make the doctor appointment. The receptionist is abrupt and impatient.
> 
> When I requested an appointment, she kept saying, "Phone call or appointment?" This did not compute in my mind. Finally she explained that instead of coming to the office, I could have the doctor phone me.
> 
> I opted for an in-person appointment. My ringer is turned off. I can phone you, but you can't phone me.


I am the same way about making phone calls. I would rather do emails, texts.........anything so I don't have to call anyone!


----------



## katlupe

Mizmo said:


> As I said not a cure, just some muscle relief and make sure the counter is high enough to let you stretch on a good level.
> My kitchen counter is good for that


Thank you for this tip. I am going to try it too.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pepper said:


> My baby is 42!


It made me smile when I turned 60, my Father, who was eighty-eight at the time, said: "I can't believe that I have a son who is sixty!" Not having any kids you would think that I could smugly say: "Not going to happen to me." In the first of the Christmas cards this year, was one from a, young man, who, back in 1987, I took on as my deputy manager at my place of work. We have kept in touch, on and off, through the years, but this was his first card in quite a long time. I put it down to Covid.

At the time of his appointment, as my deputy, I also took on a young lady as our clerical manager, the two of them hit it off, but as life goes, they went their separate ways and married other partners. The message in that Christmas card informed me that my former deputy had divorced and, amazingly, came across his co-worker who was also divorced. I am told that they are now an item.

When they first met he was 22 and she was 20 they are now 57 and 55 respectively. So, even without kids life can still remind you that we all grow old.

What am I doing today? Putting on my best bib & tucker and taking my lady to the first of a number of Christmas jollies, here:

On the way there we shall stop off at The Globe to select our Christmas Day lunch from the menu.
Our previous choice of restaurant had double booked us and then informed me that my booking
was cancelled. Thanks!

Not to worry, we shall be dining with a number of friends who would have otherwise been alone. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MickaC

Today……
Nothing, that requires being outside for very long, only supposed to be up to -20.
Going to break down the cardboard box my small dining table in…..get some newspaper…..and put these down in the garage for my wee girl’s jobs……the garage is insulated, so it’s about 12 degrees warmer than outside……poor wee girl finds the cold very hard, being she’s 16+ years……I ordered some large 3ft x 3ft potty pads…..try those when they come instead of newspaper.

Going to some extra cleaning……and some sorting and organizing……have not gotten back to my sewing this week…..will try soon.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Son & grandson due to come over unless the rain is hard and the wind is bad.  Son here to pick up Xmas decorations and to shop for me.  I feel guilty.  He confessed he's not food shopping for himself today as he needs space in the trunk for the Xmas decorations.  I feel like an old woman, him shopping just for me I mean.  Why aren't I shopping for me?  If I had known that in advance I would have told him not to.
> 
> He is turning his former bedroom into a playroom for his son.  So far, it has the Original Castle Greyskull and Snake Mountain from HeMan.  These toys are like 38 years old.  Grandson loves them.


Turnabout is fair play, Pepper.  You shopped for food for him for at least his first 18 years, probably longer.  I'm sure he doesn't mind lending you a hand now and again.  At 42 he may be busy, but he's likely got plenty of stamina and remains able-bodied.  Does he also live in Manhattan?  

One of my sons helped get our Christmas decorations out of the rafters.  For DS it was no big deal, but for my husband (who has balance issues due to longtime back problems plus shoulder that are in rough shape) it would have been a big challenge.  I can't safely reach even with a ladder, nor do I have the upper body strength to wrangle heavy boxes over my head.

My grands love playing with our kids' old toys especially the Ghostbuster collection - firehouse, proton packs, figurines, etc.   The legos are 35 years old and as good as the day they arrived. The older grands just discovered our electronic Battleship game. Some toys and games are timeless.


----------



## MickaC

Continuation of my post yesterday, # 19,811
My new doctor suggested I talk to a mental health councillor to update my mental health.
Ok……said yes, since she is the controller of my meds…..sigh.
My home phone rang on Thursday afternoon……was close enough that I heard it, didn’t recognize the #, but I picked it up anyway.
Was a mental health councillor……the phone call turned into my first appointment…..have a second phone appointment on December 8.
All my history from a few years ago, is non-excistant due to over years ago.
I mentioned to her, I did not want to visit all the hurt, that’s what I’m trying to get rid of.
I saw a councillor for a year and half every week, then every other week, over time, then just once in a while, when needed…..about 9 years ago.

I consented to my new doctor, that I would do these appointments……for updating……because of my med change.

For the record……have been on this new med for a week now……I feel a good result……I take it as soon as I get up.

I don’t think my new doctor wants to lock me up…..yet.……trying to keep a little humour to lighten things up.


----------



## Buckeye

Our fair little city is having a parade and other Christmas related festivities this evening and my SO would like to attend.  She in not very mobile, so I'm not sure if its possible, but we an give it a go.  Wheelchair is already in the car.


----------



## hearlady

Well, it appears I'm going to be fighting a kidney stone today. I'm hoping its small enough to pass with lots of water.


----------



## Disgustedman

Having breakfast with sister this morning, she's demanding to pay. I'm like Ok, then slide over to dollar tree.  High of 42° low 31°

Not much else to do.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday it rained lightly all day.  Today is supposed to bring clear, mostly sunny weather with a high of 69°, then more showers starting around dawn Sunday through early afternoon.  Happy for the break in the weather because it gives yesterday's rain a chance to soak in.  Also, selfish reasons.  We're hosting a party here tonight.    

I'm finishing my second cup of coffee and will start with light chores as soon as DH gets up. I just need to dust, mop, get the Roomba going (yay - no vacuuming!), and set up the food. Might bake another run of biscotti. It has a habit of disappearing from the platters. 

It's not quite 8 AM here.


----------



## Alligatorob

"_Celebrating_" the 2 month anniversary of my knee replacement surgery.  Had both knees replaced October 3.

Its been a long slow process but I am beginning to see light at the end of the tunnel, sometimes.  People often ask how long things take, I know I did and still do, so here is an approximate timeline, based mostly on memory:

Day 1 - They had me up walking, with a walker, and did my first physical therapy.  It hurt a lot, but I was on oxycodone for pain.
Day 2 - I was released from the hospital to rehab.  If I had only done 1 knee I probably could have gone home within hours of the surgery.  Physical therapy continued in rehab, and I started doing exercises on my own.  Pain was less, only taking oxycodone at night to sleep.
Day 4 - Released from rehab.
Week 1 - Started going back to the gym, but only for upper body exercise.  Physical therapy continued.  I got off the walker and onto a cane.  I was able to climb a full flight of stairs, but only with pain and relying heavily on the railing and cane.  Took the last oxycodone transitioning to Tylenol.  
Week 2 - Started doing some limited leg exercises in the gym and walking short distances, up to half a mile.  Everything getting better, but slowly.  Still had pain and trouble sleeping.  Bandages came off and I was allowed to shower, not too hard holding onto grab bars.
Week 3 - My knee flexion and extension met the first milestones, 120 degrees flexion, 0 extension, but only with some painful pushing.  Reduced cane use, except on rough ground.  Started climbing stairs without the cane.  Pain continued, but sleeping was improving.  Started doing Tabata exercise class at the gym, the instructor helped with modifications for things I could not do.
Week 4 - Slow improvement, continued increasing gym exercises and kept with PT.
Week 5 - Slow improvement continued.
Week 6 - Still slowly improving, began doing all gym leg exercises, but with less weight than before surgery.  Knee flexion improved to 140 degrees and the therapist said no need for more measurements, but I should keep up stretches.  Knee extension not improved and began to notice "extension lag".  Meaning I could force my knee to be straight, but could not get it there using only leg muscles.  Also began working on my walking posture and gait.  Due to my bad knees I have not been able to extend my knees to 0 degrees in years.
Week 7 - Slow improvement continued.
Week 8 - I am in now, pain is not gone, but I am taking less Tylenol and sleeping fairly well.  My big problems that remain are some instability in the knees, I cannot do a deep squat and walking downstairs really hurts.  My knees still hurt when I exercise them, and I can't stand or walk all day.  Doctor and PT tell me this could take months to resolve.  And my posture and gait are only slowly improving.  Doctor and PT tell me I may never be able to fully recover my posture and gait of my youth, but it will be better.
I have been doing the physical therapy exercises at home every day, some several times a day, have not missed a day yet.  I get to the gym 5 or 6 days a week.  I know it helps.

The Doctor and PT tell me it could be 9 to 12 months to full recovery, but that I should be better than before much sooner.

I remain happy that I did both knees, whist some things would be easier if I had a good leg to stand on I would not want to do this process twice.

Enough for one post, probably too much.


----------



## Mizmo

Hmmm. 
I was going to do that same shopping trip I did not get done yesterday but now it is raining hard with the forecast turning to snow later so I might flick a duster around and thought I might get my knitting needles out again and see how they get along with the invisible thumb now.

I do miss my crochet  pin and  doing all those little baby beanies and blankets .
Ah well there is always my favourite passtime too


Have the best day you can......


----------



## J-Kat

It’s overcast and a chance of light drizzle here today so glad I don’t absolutely have to go out today.  I pulled out more Christmas decor items from storage than I can use so I will put those away.  Still have gift shopping to do so will spend some time online for ideas.  StarSong, I love biscotti but have never tried to make it.  Is it a difficult process?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Yesterday it rained lightly all day.  Today is supposed to bring clear, mostly sunny weather with a high of 69°, then more showers starting around dawn Sunday through early afternoon.  Happy for the break in the weather because it gives yesterday's rain a chance to soak in.  Also, selfish reasons.  We're hosting a party here tonight.
> 
> I'm finishing my second cup of coffee and will start with light chores as soon as DH gets up. I just need to dust, mop, get the Roomba going (yay - no vacuuming!), and set up the food. Might bake another run of biscotti. It has a habit of disappearing from the platters.
> 
> It's not quite 8 AM here.


4.05pm here.. feeling cold indoors now, despite me wearing 2 layers of everything ... so I've bitten the bullet and turned the heating on. I'll only keep it on until the house warms up, but apart from anything else I need to put it on for at least a short time to ensure pipes don't freeze..

Back has freed up a little, at least enough for me to get the washing up done,  and a few small chores... Just made myself some cheese on toast...

Have a lovely party tonight Starr... DD went to her  works Christmas Shindig yesterday, she had a  good time..


----------



## Aneeda72

hearlady said:


> Well, it appears I'm going to be fighting a kidney stone today. I'm hoping its small enough to pass with lots of water.


Kidney stones are so painful, hope lots of water takes care of it fast


----------



## Aneeda72

Decided to take a short walk outside, it’s 14 degrees. Put my long underwear on, my warm socks, my boots, shirt, sweater, stood up to get coat and gloves, hmm.    Sat down, took off my boots, put my sweat pants on.


----------



## Tempsontime65

I'm just chillin!!


----------



## NorthernLight

I woke up late this morning, so no time for morning exercises. I might skip lunch too.

The weather has warmed up (a bit). I hope my car starts. It hasn't let me down yet, but you never know.

I have a busy afternoon planned:

- Drop donations off at thrift store, and look around for clothes, etc.
- Library.
- Spanish conversation practice at A&W.
- A few groceries.

This evening, I'll talk to my long-distance language partner, and do some exercises.


----------



## Mizmo

P. S. to previous post... 19,865
 The sun is out, the sky is clear, no snow coming and I am outa here!

( had no potato chips anyway..shopping item)


----------



## Jackie23

....more mulching leaves here this morning.  Yesterday I got out and ran errands and had lunch with an old friend that I had not seen in ages, it was a nice visit and a nice day out.


----------



## StarSong

Taking a ten minute break... house is dusted and extraneous items that made temporary homes in the kitchen, dining room, family room and living room have been dispatched to where they belong.  

Next up: give the bathrooms a quick swipe (they're always company clean) and mop the floors.


----------



## dobielvr

It's been raining here since early in the AM hours.

I was planning on going to Macy's to look for a red scarf for the holiday season, but I think I'll wait till things clear up a bit.


----------



## hawkdon

Had a good breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits, laid down for a bit, now got dishes to do....and trying to work up nerve to
go into that damn cold shower.....22 deg f here today.....


----------



## Sliverfox

So far   haven't  done  much.
Got lunch  over with.
Trying to clear  file cabient,  , marble top  stand, so I put  out  some Christmas decorations.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon Sausage gravy and biscuits: food for the gods! I love it. Throw in some huevos rancheros and hash browns, and I'm there!

It's overcast and cold here, rained most of the morning, but I didn't care because I was working. 

Took down the unfinished rose gold tree and put it all back in the box. I'm going to return it because I just plain don't like it. I thought I'd get out the other decorations and put them out/up. Meh. Not feeling it.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> Had a good breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits, laid down for a bit, now got dishes to do....and trying to work up nerve to
> go into that damn cold shower.....22 deg f here today.....


how come the shower is cold, Hawky ?


----------



## hollydolly

Well with the help of 3 heatpads over the space of an hour.. and some heavy duty Painkillers.. I managed to strip the bed..( very slowly and carefully).. and get the bedding into the machine.. and remake the bed. See, this is where the Coverless Duvets come into their own, if I;d had to faff around trying to put a Duvet cover on, I wouldn't have been able to do it due to the pain in my back  .. fortunately I have 2 coverless Duvets to choose from and a 3rd ordered and  on it's way...

Thought my washing machine had broken down..my heart sank when it stopped mid wash and refused to go.. but after fiddling around with switches and knobs I finally got it to start again.. *phew*... washing is in the dryer now.

Cooked some chicken thighs in a Ready made Korma Curry sauce.. and some Rebachon & Bacon tartlettes ( I  know it sounds like a weird combination)... however the tartlettes and the broccoli cooked in the Air fryer easily so  it saved me having to cook anything that might cause pain .. ..anyway it was very tasty ..

Watched SCD ( strictly come dancing )...  I record the Main show, and then the results show , and then watch them back to back

Now at almost 8.15pm, I'm back with a heatpad behind me again...


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Yesterday it rained lightly all day.  Today is supposed to bring clear, mostly sunny weather with a high of 69°, then more showers starting around dawn Sunday through early afternoon.  Happy for the break in the weather because it gives yesterday's rain a chance to soak in.  Also, selfish reasons.  We're hosting a party here tonight.
> 
> I'm finishing my second cup of coffee and will start with light chores as soon as DH gets up. I just need to dust, mop, get the Roomba going (yay - no vacuuming!), and set up the food. Might bake another run of biscotti. It has a habit of disappearing from the platters.
> 
> It's not quite 8 AM here.


I know your party will be a success. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Had a good breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits, laid down for a bit, now got dishes to do....and trying to work up nerve to
> go into that damn cold shower.....22 deg f here today.....


What, Hawky... no hot water? Have I forgotten something?


----------



## RadishRose

Raining all day but not too cold. Cleaned, picked the house and not much else.


----------



## Jules

Made 3 dozen bran muffins.  Forgot to add the blueberries until the final dozen.  Cleaned up the fridge and served leftovers for lunch.  

This afternoon I may go to one of the craft fairs.  It’s full steam ahead for these prior to Christmas.  

Again the conditions are too cold and treacherous for walking.


----------



## Tom52

Today is my 70th birthday. Weather in the mid 70's and sunny. We enjoyed a round of golf with our couples Saturday golf group, then lunch with our group of 14 friends.  Even had our lunch bill paid by good friends. I got a call from my sister in Wisconsin and daughter in Chicago wishing me a Happy Birthday.  Day would have been even better if either one could have been here with us. I have so much to be thankful for.

As a side benefit I will now start getting my max Social Security check next month. So that will be something to look forward to.


----------



## Aneeda72

Tom52 said:


> Today is my 70th birthday. Weather in the mid 70's and sunny. We enjoyed a round of golf with our couples Saturday golf group, then lunch with our group of 14 friends.  Even had our lunch bill paid by good friends. I got a call from my sister in Wisconsin and daughter in Chicago wishing me a Happy Birthday.  Day would have been even better if either one could have been here with us. I have so much to be thankful for.
> 
> As a side benefit I will now start getting my max Social Security check next month. So that will be something to look forward to.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Pinky

@Tom52 

Glad to hear you've been celebrating your birthday .. best wishes to you


----------



## RadishRose

Tom52 said:


> Today is my 70th birthday. Weather in the mid 70's and sunny. We enjoyed a round of golf with our couples Saturday golf group, then lunch with our group of 14 friends.  Even had our lunch bill paid by good friends. I got a call from my sister in Wisconsin and daughter in Chicago wishing me a Happy Birthday.  Day would have been even better if either one could have been here with us. I have so much to be thankful for.
> 
> As a side benefit I will now start getting my max Social Security check next month. So that will be something to look forward to.


----------



## hawkdon

hollydolly said:


> how come the shower is cold, Hawky ?


it's just that the tub will be ice cold...still have hot water LOL...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The Corn Chowder finally came together and I am enjoying a warm bowl while I read y'all's entries.  Also baked a butternut squash that will be used partly for roasted squash and potato soup (with curry) and part just for eating with butter.  I love it.

Spent most of the day with daughter and younger granddaughter-- lunch out then Christmas shopping.  

I have a Martha Grimes mystery I'll curl up with later; I love her witty writing.


----------



## Mizmo

@Tom52


----------



## MickaC

@Tom52  Were you keeping your birthday a secret……that doesn’t work around here.
Sounds like your “ SPECIAL 70TH YOU DAY “ is making you happy.
ENJOY the rest of your birthday, with all the HAPPINESS, LOVE and FUN you are receiving.


----------



## Ruthanne

Layed down for a nap this morning and then slept the whole day.  At least I feel rested

Fed the pets and need to cook dinner for myself but I don't feel like it.  Trying to get myself in the kitchen and cook.  Making un stuffed cabbage with ground turkey.

Right now I'm putting ornaments on my tree.  They and the Angel tree topper came today.  Taking my time doing it.

Have a good night everyone ,


----------



## squatting dog

Took a break from the Chevy today, (waiting for some small parts), and decided to tackle the replacement of the front end struts on my Suzuki. I wish all struts were that easy to change. Exactly 1 hour 33 minutes from the time I rolled the tool tray and jack out until I washed my dirty paws.   Left me time to head to the local swap meet and score a small metal socket box and to replace my missing 14mm deep socket. Pretty much a nothing day.


----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> Took a break from the Chevy today, (waiting for some small parts), and decided to tackle the replacement of the front end struts on my Suzuki. I wish all struts were that easy to change. Exactly 1 hour 33 minutes from the time I rolled the tool tray and jack out until I washed my dirty paws.   Left me time to head to the local swap meet and score a small metal socket box and to replace my missing 14mm deep socket. Pretty much a nothing day.


Sounds like you know a lot about car repairs.  I have a 2005 Chevy classic.  When I put it in reverse and go back on an angle the wheel suddenly won't turn.  If then I drive it straight forward and then go straight back in reverse no problem.  I'm taking it to the repair shop on Tuesday.  Have any idea what is wrong with it?


----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you know a lot about car repairs.  I have a 2005 Chevy classic.  When I put it in reverse and go back on an angle the wheel suddenly won't turn.  If then I drive it straight forward and then go straight back in reverse no problem.  I'm taking it to the repair shop on Tuesday.  Have any idea what is wrong with it?


Need a little more info. When backing up with the wheels turned, are there any strange noise's? (grinding, growling, chattering, etc).


----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> Need a little more info. When backing up with the wheels turned, are there any strange noise's? (grinding, growling, chattering, etc).


No sounds but it used to shake and now it doesn't.


----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> No sounds but it used to shake and now it doesn't.


First guess would be a bad cv joint. (the jointed axle that drives the wheels) There are however other things that can mimic a bad cv or also potentially lock the axle when reversing, especially when turning the wheels left or right,  (a stone jammed in the joint that has a torn cv boot for instance.) 
Most places charge between $300 to $700 to get the job done.


----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> First guess would be a bad cv joint. (the jointed axle that drives the wheels) There are however other things that can mimic a bad cv or also potentially lock the axle when reversing, especially when turning the wheels left or right,  (a stone jammed in the joint that has a torn cv boot for instance.)
> Most places charge between $300 to $700 to get the job done.
> 
> View attachment 253738


Thank you.  I hope they charge me the lesser because I also have headlights problem


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> it's gonna be a cold one...


Certainly was


----------



## Buckeye

It is now 5 am on Sunday morning,  We did go to the Christmas Parade yesterday evening.  It was about 2 hours long, then we had a nice little dinner at a local restaurant while we were waiting for the traffic to clear.  

Not sure what is on the agenda today, other than putting a few finishing touches on the Christmas tree and other interior seasonal decorations.


----------



## -Oy-

We've been ill with this cough and cold thing that's going round. Mrs Oy has felt very poorly but I've just had the bad cough and cold. I've been going out but not near many people. Mainly because of the look you get if you cough these days! 

Anyway - she's well enough to venture out now so it's down the M6 to a big garden centre near Garstang on the hunt for a Christmas Tree. We've always had a real one every year but with Likkle Grandson into everything we feel like a good quality fake one is a better option. The idea of him grabbing a fistfull of sharp pine needles and shoving them in his mouth doesn't bear thinking about! So that's me today - shuffling round a packed garden centre like cattle. I'll hate it. But Mrs Oy will be in her element so that's ok


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> We've been ill with this cough and cold thing that's going round. Mrs Oy has felt very poorly but I've just had the bad cough and cold. I've been going out but not near many people. Mainly because of the look you get if you cough these days!
> 
> Anyway - she's well enough to venture out now so it's down the M6 to a big garden centre near Garstang on the hunt for a Christmas Tree. We've always had a real one every year but with Likkle Grandson into everything we feel like a good quality fake one is a better option. The idea of him grabbing a fistfull of sharp pine needles and shoving them in his mouth doesn't bear thinking about! So that's me today - shuffling round a packed garden centre like cattle. I'll hate it. But Mrs Oy will be in her element so that's ok


Garden centres.. at least here are always absolutely chokka on a Sunday...


----------



## katlupe

Tom52 said:


> Today is my 70th birthday. Weather in the mid 70's and sunny. We enjoyed a round of golf with our couples Saturday golf group, then lunch with our group of 14 friends.  Even had our lunch bill paid by good friends. I got a call from my sister in Wisconsin and daughter in Chicago wishing me a Happy Birthday.  Day would have been even better if either one could have been here with us. I have so much to be thankful for.
> 
> As a side benefit I will now start getting my max Social Security check next month. So that will be something to look forward to.


Happy Birthday! Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## katlupe

My plan for today is to do some laundry. I am backed up on it. Sunday is usually a good day because the laundry room is empty. People go out for the day and especially now they are out shopping for Christmas. 

I don't have to do any cooking today because I made a pot of soup that should last about three days. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Cooked some chicken thighs in a Ready made Korma Curry sauce.. and some Rebachon & Bacon tartlettes ( I  know it sounds like a weird combination)... however the tartlettes and the broccoli cooked in the Air fryer easily so  it saved me having to cook anything that might cause pain .. ..anyway it was very tasty ..


I had to look up what Korma Curry sauce and Rebachon & Bacon tartlettes were.


----------



## MickaC

Not a whole lot planned for today, other than usual cleaning chores……going to give my dining table that I sold yesterday a good scrub…..ready for pick up.
The rest of the day ??????


----------



## NorthernLight

katlupe said:


> My plan for today is to do some laundry. I am backed up on it. Sunday is usually a good day because the laundry room is empty. People go out for the day and especially now they are out shopping for Christmas.
> 
> I don't have to do any cooking today because I made a pot of soup that should last about three days.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Something I noticed long ago: In adults-only buildings, people do their laundry during the week so they can have weekends free. In buildings with children, people do laundry on weekends, because they're busy with other things during the week.

Anyway, I'll do laundry today too, because laundry never ends. Trivia game in the afternoon. And the usual exercises, housework, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Something I noticed long ago: In adults-only buildings, people do their laundry during the week so they can have weekends free. In buildings with children, people do laundry on weekends, because they're busy with other things during the week.
> 
> Anyway, I'll do laundry today too, because laundry never ends. Trivia game in the afternoon. And the usual exercises, housework, etc.


I thought you were spraying your clothes with alcohol so as not to wash them very often ?


----------



## Pepper

I'm amazed to say this, but nothing is bothering me today!  So far...........


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> I thought you were spraying your clothes with alcohol so as not to wash them very often ?


I still have lots of laundry! Getting an extra day out of a shirt or whatever doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## hawkdon

Well I am trying to make decision to go seek help about this
damn right knee of mine....it was okay yesterday, now back in
swelling and pain again...tho I must say it is not as bad as
before....would like to go the pain clinic at local hospital for
a shot or two in it....but I hate to jump thru the hoops that
are liable to be in the way.....prob have to go to my primary
first for a "referral"....which is a diff way than saying make them
more money....will see what happens!!!! have great day....


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I still have lots of laundry! Getting an extra day out of a shirt or whatever doesn't make much of a difference.


..so why bother with the alcohol then ?


----------



## katlupe

Taking a computer break until I feel like doing Rabbit's cage. Laundry all done and hanging in the shower to dry. Did the dumpster run. It was beautiful out in the sun even though cold. I don't like my apartment to get cold, but I like to breathe in the cold air when I go outside.


----------



## Knight

Later making a blue berry pie. While shopping yesterday for navel oranges @ 3lb. for $1.00 & fresh veggies we found blue berries that were not advertised. Impossible to pass up 18oz. package @ 69 cents a pack.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> Garden centres.. at least here are always absolutely chokka on a Sunday...


Yep - sure was - and I'm now almost £300 skinter


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I know your party will be a success. Enjoy yourself!


Thank you!  It was a great time!  This party was quite small - only 14 people.  

Next weekend we'll host about 40 for lunch and festivities for our grandson's first birthday. My DIL is first generation American; her family is Korean. Apparently 1st birthdays are a VERY big deal in Korean culture. 

DIL ordered traditional food through a Korean caterer, but per DIL's request I'll make some pizza the night and have it ready to heat up for any kids or non-Korean guests who lack adventurous palates. 

The following weekend's pizza cookie party will be the big one this season - I'm guessing 35 or so. The final PC party (on the 30th) will include a lot of children - probably 30-35 people. 

It's been three years since our last big pizza/cookie party so a smaller one to start with helped us get back in the groove.


----------



## Jules

@StarSong, I know you prep all the pizzas ahead of time.  How many ovens do you have for baking them or do you pre-bake and then warm them up just prior to serving.  However you do it, I’m sure you’ve got the system down pat.


----------



## StarSong

My plan today is to do a whole lotta nothing.  

Other than cleaning the pizza stones (that cool down overnight) and sweeping/mopping the kitchen floor, the house is sparkling clean. DH & I never go to bed after a party without cleaning up completely. Did that when we were first married and believe me, once was enough. No need to repeat the lesson.


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> Well I am trying to make decision to go seek help about this
> damn right knee of mine....it was okay yesterday, now back in
> swelling and pain again...tho I must say it is not as bad as
> before....would like to go the pain clinic at local hospital for
> a shot or two in it....but I hate to jump thru the hoops that
> are liable to be in the way.....prob have to go to my primary
> first for a "referral"....which is a diff way than saying make them
> more money....will see what happens!!!! have great day....


Do it Hawky. Do you have a knee-wrap?


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> ..so why bother with the alcohol then ?


I also use it to freshen items that I still wash just as often: leggings, sweaters, etc.

It's still in the experimental stage; I might decide not to continue. Vodka is expensive.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Thank you!  It was a great time!  This party was quite small - only 14 people.
> 
> Next weekend we'll host about 40 for lunch and festivities for our grandson's first birthday. My DIL is first generation American; her family is Korean. Apparently 1st birthdays are a VERY big deal in Korean culture.
> 
> DIL ordered traditional food through a Korean caterer, but per DIL's request I'll make some pizza the night and have it ready to heat up for any kids or non-Korean guests who lack adventurous palates.
> 
> The following weekend's pizza cookie party will be the big one this season - I'm guessing 35 or so. The final PC party (on the 30th) will include a lot of children - probably 30-35 people.
> 
> It's been three years since our last big pizza/cookie party so a smaller one to start with helped us get back in the groove.


Yikes, you do it up big! I couldn't fit even 14 people in my house. You give so many a good time.


----------



## RadishRose

Vacuumed/dusted.
Getting ready to feed Doggy and go for a walk. Nice day today.
Later, clean the kitchen.


----------



## hawkdon

RadishRose said:


> Do it Hawky. Do you have a knee-wrap?


I have one of those stretchy wraps on it right now,,,thanks..it seems to help a bit....don


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> @StarSong, I know you prep all the pizzas ahead of time.  How many ovens do you have for baking them or do you pre-bake and then warm them up just prior to serving.  However you do it, I’m sure you’ve got the system down pat.


Maybe more than you want to know but here's the process in detail: 

I don't prep them ahead. I make the doughs two days in advance, weigh them out so each will create approx 16" pizzas, and put the doughs in 1 quart containers. (I bought 32 of them at a dollar store a number of years ago - 4 for $1.00.)

The dough does a slow, cold rise in a refrigerator in the garage. I gauge the weather on baking day and start taking the doughs out of the fridge so they'll be nearly room temperature when I'm ready for them. (About 3 hours yesterday. In the summer it's about an hour.) Then the day before the party I make the sauce. 

Our kitchen has a quite large peninsula, and I set up a station there with all the topping and other ingredients I'll need. I face our guests so I'm fully engaged in the party while making pizza. 

We have two large, thick pizza stones and place one in the middle of the oven, the other on the top rack. Preheat the oven for a full hour so the stones are hot, hot, hot enough that between the oven's heat (it goes to 550°) and the stones' radiant heat, a pizza cooks in 8 minutes (turn every two minutes). DH mans the oven while I make pizzas. 

I need about six minutes to stretch a dough to size, dress it, and get it ready for the oven. If I get a little ahead of DH, we shift the pizza that's already in the oven to the top stone, putting the newer one on the lower stone. 

Like anything, being organized and having proper tools are keys to success. I use a wooden pizza peel for raw pizza and shake it onto the pizza stone. DH times and removes the pizzas with a metal peel. We have a 20" by 40" cutting board for regular pizzas and an 18" X 24" cutting board where we put special diet pizzas (gluten-free, vegan, etc.). 

We've got a great rhythm.  

One year I badly burned my hand on a pizza stone fairly early in the party and one of my sons took over the pizza making in my stead. Bless his heart - he's the only one of my kids who wanted to be taught how to make the pizzas. Had he not done that I would have had to power through the pain. 

My 10 year old grandson will likely want to learn. He's very interested in the whole pizza process and loves helping me in the kitchen. That said, at PC parties he spends the majority of his time decorating cookies!


----------



## LadyEmeraude

going for a drive in the country to see some Holiday festivities that
are starting early. Then for a short walk in a scenic town called LA Conner
in Washington. After that early dinner and a good visit with two friends.
Back home, need to make more cookies for tomorrows coffee get together.


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> I have one of those stretchy wraps on it right now,,,thanks..it seems to help a bit....don


I have the same problem as you Don... the same knee too, and I find the tight stretchy knee support works well when walking or driving. However I'm now getting woken with the pain at night, so I think I'm going to see the Doctor about it after Christmas and find out what the next step is..(unintended pun)


----------



## BC Flash

Lady Emerald:   I love La Conner.    When the borders were opened, La Conner was a favourite US destination.   (I live in Vancouver BC)

Apologies for "hijacking" your thread:   here is a link to LaConner:

La Conner - The Washington State Vacation Destination in Skagit Valley - Love La Conner


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Yikes, you do it up big! I couldn't fit even 14 people in my house. You give so many a good time.


My mother often said that if you want to go to a party you need to host it.  As many here know from my posts, I really love a good party...


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Yep - sure was - and I'm now almost £300 skinter


Have you got an Ice rink at yours like we have  during December ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Houston Control, _we_ have a problem. Rant ahead.

So the schedule shows Newbie working today from 6am-12noon. She wasn't there at 6, of course, because she rarely is. The clock kept ticking, but no Newbie. If a no call/no show by 9am and employee hasn't finished 90-day probation period, that's it. Buh byeeee.

She showed up at 10:30 but only because the store manager texted Sir, Sir texted Newbie. _Store manager texted Sir...who's on vacation._

According to Newbie she "couldn't find" the schedule and didn't know if she was supposed to work. She lives across the street. If she "couldn't find" the schedule, as a last resort she could run across the street and ask. She says the schedule doesn't show up on her phone and said she started calling the store at 5am, but nobody answered. What? "Nobody" is automated and always answers. Then she said she kept asking for one person after another, including the manager on duty, and tried asking for every department. HR person works from 5am until 1pm and didn't get any phone calls from anybody all morning. How did she "ask for" all those people and departments when "nobody" answered? There were no pages alerting any department to pick up and no pages alerting any employee to pick up except a page for a customer service rep in the floral department.

I asked Newbie why she didn't simply call the bakery. "I didn't know if you'd be there." WTAF? Where else would I be at 6am, especially since I asked her yesterday if she was scheduled today and told her that I was scheduled today, off Tuesday, working all the rest of the week.

According to her she can't help it if there's no schedule posted (it's online and can be accessed from our phones), and the store needs to make sure there's a paper copy of the schedule available (it's taped to the wall in every department).

She doesn't seem to understand that it's _her responsibility_ to check her schedule.

What consequences will there be? Pffffft. None. She got away with her story Thanksgiving weekend, got away with her story this past Thursday. She'll get away with this morning's story as well.

She treats her scheduled work hours as though they are simply a suggestion for her to show up or not.*

And...yesterday she mentioned that her boyfriend would be home from school this weekend...jussayin'



ETA: *...simply a suggestion_ in case it's not inconvenient and she wants to show up! _


----------



## hearlady

Ugh, I don't miss that! Can't you lock newbie in the freezer for a few hours?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hearlady said:


> Ugh, I don't miss that! Can't you lock newbie in the freezer for a few hours?


LOL She refuses to so much as _enter_ the freezer because it's "too cold". Yup. Freezers are cold. We have special gloves to wear in there. Yanno and put on a jacket? Well...I have Reynaud's so it just ain't advisable for me to be more than in and out of the freezer in a flash, but I do dash in and out because it's necessary!

A couple of days ago she mentioned that she'll probably be gone in January because "that's when classes start" and the university she's going to is in Savannah. Oh? I haven't said anything to Sir or anybody else because it isn't my place to mention it. And heck, she may change her mind.  Who knows? She did tell me that she has grants and scholarships and that her BF is in school in Savannah, too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

BC Flash said:


> Lady Emerald:   I love La Conner.    When the borders were opened, La Conner was a favourite US destination.   (I live in Vancouver BC)
> 
> Apologies for "hijacking" your thread:   here is a link to LaConner:
> 
> La Conner - The Washington State Vacation Destination in Skagit Valley - Love La Conner


You may hijack my thread anytime, it's all good with me, plus you didn't even hijack it though 
That is a good link BCFlash,  You're in Vancouver, and enjoy the town also when the borders
were open   I love it there; it is also a favorite place of mine all through the seasons, I live just
20 miles East of LA Conner, so over there often at times..


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> Have you got an Ice rink at yours like we have  during December ?


There's one in Lancaster yes


----------



## Llynn

Have to make a quick trip to the County Seat today to buy a new coffee maker. When I was cleaning up last night I bumped the carafe against the edge of the sink and the whole bottom broke off. 
 Been wanting a new one anyway.


----------



## Marie5656

*Not much, plans for day got canceled.  And just found out the boiler in building is out..so someone coming out to fix it.

And oh,by the way...my feet are cold. Time to put on slippers*


----------



## horseless carriage

It's been a manic day. A visit tp the fabric store, the lady bought the material she wants for her Christmas dress. We went to a store called: The Range, where she bought Christmas lights and a blue Santa. Blue?

Then we went to some other store and bought a new land-line phone. After that it was coffee time, met friends in the coffee place, reminisced how good the previous evening was. At the end of our day I dropped her off at home to start preparing our meal whilst I went off on a couple of errands that needed to be done. Still much to do.


----------



## hearlady

I have not passed my kidney stone but no pain today so far.
I cut out patterns for the grands A hooded fleece pullover for one in a camping theme.  A fancy shiny blue skirt for the younger one. Very flouncy!
Made chili and guacamole for lunch.
Sourdough bread is proofing in the oven.
Trying to get motivation to go for a walk.
I told my husband that all the leaves are brown an the sky is gray. We should go for a walk on a winter's day!


----------



## Jules

@LadyEmeraude, I too have visited La Conner several times during our summer road trips.  It’s a lovely town.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hearlady said:


> I told my husband that all the leaves are brown an the sky is gray. We should go for a walk on a winter's day!


Mama!


----------



## Aneeda72

Chest pain for hours, blood pressure 174/106, so 6 dang hours in the ER, ugh.  Had a CT scan, PE is in the left lower lung and causing me havoc.  Doctor said if blood pressure goes to 200 come back in.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> It's been a manic day. A visit tp the fabric store, the lady bought the material she wants for her Christmas dress. We went to a store called: The Range, where she bought Christmas lights and a blue Santa. Blue?
> View attachment 253851
> Then we went to some other store and bought a new land-line phone. After that it was coffee time, met friends in the coffee place, reminisced how good the previous evening was. At the end of our day I dropped her off at home to start preparing our meal whilst I went off on a couple of errands that needed to be done. Still much to do.


The Range Has an enormous selection of Christmas Decorations this year..did you see ?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Mama!


Just killed a man.. put a gun up to his head..pulled the trigger now he's dead... 

..oops I've wandered..


----------



## hollydolly

@hawkdon  ..it's the words of a  Queen song.. don't look so shocked...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> The Range Has an enormous selection of Christmas Decorations this year..did you see ?





hollydolly said:


> Just killed a man.. put a gun up to his head..pulled the trigger now he's dead...
> 
> ..oops I've wandered..


We are on the same wavelength. I'm not the fleet of foot on the ballroom floor that I once was, so it's no longer a search around the shops, more like a drag.

Freddie Mercury crossed my mind when I saw a flyer for an orchestral recital of Johann Strauss Junior's: Thunderbolt & Lightning Polka. "Very very frightening, thunderbolt & lightning "Galileo, Figaro - magnifico."


----------



## Georgiagranny

Marie5656 said:


> *Not much, plans for day got canceled.  And just found out the boiler in building is out..so someone coming out to fix it.
> 
> And oh,by the way...my feet are cold. Time to put on slippers*


Have you got heat yet? And are you wearing wooly socks and slippers?


----------



## Marie5656

Georgiagranny said:


> Have you got heat yet? And are you wearing wooly socks and slippers?


Yes, all is right with the world.  Always had heat...we had no hot water yesterday as water heater broke down


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Have you got heat yet? And are you wearing wooly socks and slippers?


Did you know it's International sock day today... ? have you seen my socks..? 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/national-sock-day-december-4th.77286/#post-2321128


----------



## Leann

This weekend we put up the Christmas tree and house decorations, baked some cookies (with more to come in the next few weeks), bathed the dog (she got into some mud), stored the gas grille for the winter, visited with some friends (and brought them cookies, too), cooked a few good meals, did general housework, ordered a few things online and probably did a dozen more things that I have since forgotten. It's been a good weekend.


----------



## NorthernLight

Gah. What's worse than a window that's frozen shut? A window that's frozen open.

(I did manage to close it though.)


----------



## Jules

@StarSong Thanks for explaining your process.  As you say, you’ve got rhythm. Having the proper tools and lots of practice make it sound easy, almost.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee and bill paying first. Then as I look at my daily list..........looks like it is all house cleaning chores. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Off today. Errands. Returning that stupid rose gold Christmas tree is among them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

And it's supposed to  all day


----------



## hollydolly

Not sure what I'm doing today.. probably staying home. It's overcast...really, really dreary... and I'm waiting for a delivery from the Postman, who I can see is just a few doors away. I should have had this parcel over a week ago, but the Postal workers went on strike, so this is way overdue..

Then I have some things coming from Amazon later, which has no ETA yet.. only ''before 10pm''... so I may as well just stay home today, because tomorrow is forecast for sun, so it'll be more pleasant to go out then..

This morning already ( it's 10.25am).. I've made a cooked breakfast,  I never normally eat breakfast, but I had Bacon and egg on toast... washed up , tidied up.. and even arranged some more decorations on the Mantle


----------



## Ken N Tx

Food/supplies shopping today..


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> Coffee and bill paying first. Then as I look at my daily list..........looks like it is all house cleaning chores. Nothing exciting.


It makes me smile when I read how everyone here can sit at their computer and pay their bills. Not a clue do I have on how to do that. Today I left the house and filled the car with fuel, paying in cash. Went to the post office to pay two bills, in cash. A third bill won't allow post office payment so I drove to the nearest town and paid their bill at the bank, in cash. 

Later I stopped off at the ATM and withdrew more cash, some of which I will need later when we shop for our provisions. I'm aware that all of that, with the exception of fuelling the car, can be done at the click of a button, even the provision shopping can be done on line. But there are benefits doing things my way, like getting out of the house, engaging with others and not getting onto big business profiles, so I will go on being a dinosaur for as long as cash is still accepted.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> It makes me smile when I read how everyone here can sit at their computer and pay their bills. Not a clue do I have on how to do that. Today I left the house and filled the car with fuel, paying in cash. Went to the post office to pay two bills, in cash. A third bill won't allow post office payment so I drove to the nearest town and paid their bill at the bank, in cash.
> 
> Later I stopped off at the ATM and withdrew more cash, some of which I will need later when we shop for our provisions. I'm aware that all of that, with the exception of fuelling the car, can be done at the click of a button, even the provision shopping can be done on line. But there are benefits doing things my way, like getting out of the house, engaging with others and not getting onto big business profiles, so I will go on being a dinosaur for as long as cash is still accepted.


For you that works. You seem to enjoy it. For me, I don't have a car and that was my choice. I have been doing my banking and shopping online years now before I even moved here. I am definitely a computer person and do enjoy the process of doing as much online as I can. Even making friends.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> Gah. What's worse than a window that's frozen shut? A window that's frozen open.
> 
> (I did manage to close it though.)


A door that is frozen open?


----------



## IKE

The leaves have finally all fallen so beginning shortly this morning there are gutters and flower beds that need to be cleaned and leaves to be raked.......going to be a long morning and I can see a couple of Tylenol in my future.

Never can tell I might take a short break to be a kid again.


----------



## Pepper

This is really weird.  Not exaggerating.  Yesterday, from the time I woke up till around 5pm, I was happy.  I was actually happy.  I wasn't doing anything special, hanging out here, doing stuff around the apt., no special reason to be happy, but I was.

I haven't felt this in so long, I can't remember when.  Wasn't the overt joy I feel with my grandson.  Just happy.

I wonder if it will ever happen again.


----------



## Trila

It's that busy time of year. Between all of the baking, shopping, decorating, and wrapping at home...along with all of the going back and forth to Branson, for the extra Holiday parties...I need at least 3 extra days in each week!

 I did get the tree is up last week...Andy helped by checking all of the boxes and bins. He even surprised me by curling up inside of the (disassembled) tree while it was still in it's storage bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time that I have not put the tree in the living room window. It's against a wall instead....I love it! Should have done that years ago!

 Today I'm planning on making the first of my Yule Cakes, I'll make the rest of them after the holidays. I also hope to finish my decorating...if I have time.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday…..scrubbed the dining table I sold……usual cleaning chores.
Then…..went clothes shopping in my spare bedroom closet.
Went online window shopping for denim jeggings, seeing if there’s anything new……don’t like the fabric content in them.
I like mine better.
I kind of stock piled quite a few pairs, some time ago, long time ago, actually, with the sales and discounts, they were almost free.
Some are dark denim and some are lighter……have to shorten some, not many.
Went through fabric stock again…..see what fabrics for tunic tops would look good with them.

Today, usual chores, back to my closet, see what other surprises I have.
Tomorrow’s garbage day…..see if there’s stuff that needs to go with the garbage.

Exciting day…...


----------



## StarSong

Trila said:


> Today I'm planning on making the first of my Yule Cakes, I'll make the rest of them after the holidays. I also hope to finish my decorating...if I have time.


Why would you make yule cakes AFTER the holidays?  Wouldn't they be Christmas cakes?  Are yours something like this?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home and slightly under the weather =(  Cough, occasional sneeze, mild aches; blah.  

So I went out early to WalMart and stocked up on cough syrup, got a couple navel oranges (why do those taste especially good when you have a cold?) and the makings for veg soup, which is now on the stove.  I will probably withdraw to my room once my sons get up.  I have books and knitting and YouTube and maybe a nap to keep me occupied while I recoup.  Drinking extra water.

By the way, the veg soup I'm making is one of Julia Child's recipes, which I got off a YouTube video yesterday.  If you enjoy cooking and a laugh, check out the "Anti-chef" channel...  30-something guy who cooks (lots of J. Child's recipes); he is hilarious.  His reaction to most of what he cooks makes you want to run right out and buy the ingredients.  Plus the way he handles his faux pas in the kitchen is fun.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny,, cool day here.
Makes me  feel  like  accomplishing some thing.,, like getting greeting  cards  done.

Have walked the  dog,, counted the baby spruce trees  we planted couple years ago.

Found  4  out of the  10  still growing.


----------



## NorthernLight

Pepper said:


> This is really weird.  Not exaggerating.  Yesterday, from the time I woke up till around 5pm, I was happy.  I was actually happy.  I wasn't doing anything special, hanging out here, doing stuff around the apt., no special reason to be happy, but I was.
> 
> I haven't felt this in so long, I can't remember when.  Wasn't the overt joy I feel with my grandson.  Just happy.
> 
> I wonder if it will ever happen again.



I was quite unhappy for a while, and consciously worked at getting over it. Now the inexplicably happy days do happen now and then. I think you'll feel this way again!


----------



## Trila

StarSong said:


> Why would you make yule cakes AFTER the holidays?  Wouldn't they be Christmas cakes?  Are yours something like this?


No....

I ferment fruit for 6-8 weeks, before baking my cake.  When it's cooled, I cover it with a Kailua glaze.  It's delicious!!! 

It's also the end of this tradition. I'm not sure how many cakes I can make with the amount of fruit that is available, but after the holidays I'm going to use it all up.  I won't be making any more.

In a way, it's kind of like downsizing.  It makes too many cakes (usually around 8-10), and it's too much work.  Plus, we just don't eat like that anymore.

This is a pix from last year....


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I still work part time at my job, so am off to do that shortly. Work just
5 hours today, then after that get together with a friend, then after that
some light Christmas shopping~


----------



## Pepper

NorthernLight said:


> I was quite unhappy for a while, and consciously worked at getting over it. Now the inexplicably happy days do happen now and then. *I think you'll feel this way again!*


I don't know.  There are forces at work.  Today, my superintendent of the co-op told me the brand new neighbors have been complaining non-stop about me and my "noise."  They are bringing it to mgmt.  I'm pissed, and have the desire to REALLY MAKE NOISE but I won't.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I don't know.  There are forces at work.  Today, my superintendent of the co-op told me the brand new neighbors have been complaining non-stop about me and my "noise."  They are bringing it to mgmt.  I'm pissed, and have the desire to REALLY MAKE NOISE but I won't.


No don't make any noise at all.. because Management may have asked them to record  the noise to include in their complaint.. they're going to look very silly when they have no proof.... After that case is dismissed will be the time to make as much noise as you wish because by then no-one will believe them..


----------



## Pepper

I was thinking the same, holly.  I will, however, live my life normally.  If that's not good enough I have some legalese I can use, like harassing a deaf senior citizen who is only operating in day time hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Today at the store.. I got chatting to a woman over the Christmas cake aisle.. who told me she has 23 grandchildren from just 2 daughters..  and they all want, want ..want, to the point where she turns her mobile phone off, because if they're not asking for Christmas gifts, or money they're asking for a ride somewhere..

I  was a little bit taken aback when she said '' Most of them are _so thick_ they don't  think to call my landline when they discover my mobile phone is off, because their lives revolve around their phones, and they think everyone else's does too.. which means I can happily have my friends call me at home, and not the grandchildren'' 

I think she needed to get that off her chest..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I was thinking the same, holly.  I will, however, live my life normally.  If that's not good enough I have some legalese I can use, like harassing a deaf senior citizen who is only operating in day time hours.


well be a little careful using the Deaf card, because they could say it's because you're deaf you don't realise you're making the noise..


----------



## Pepper

Smart thinking, smart cookie!


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> No don't make any noise at all.. because *Management may have asked them to record*  the noise to include in their complaint.. they're going to look very silly when they have no proof.... After that case is dismissed will be the time to make as much noise as you wish because by then no-one will believe them..


That's illegal. The people can record if they want, but management can't ask them to.

Is there actually a noise case going on, or are you guys just funnin'?

@Pepper - Do your apartments have a rule about excess noise after a certain time? Most do. At my apartments it was 9pm.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, monday I guess, so I just fell outside again...I think
,mother nature does not want me outside the damn door.....
Just stepped off the porch to put some bird food out, and
my leg went into a cramp, then my bad knee let loose and
down I went on my ass......gonna be a little more sore this time, 
hit hard on my back, and legs hit the porch steps at same time....was able to make it up on my own, so that is improvement at least.....just put a call in to docs this morning
also.....ah heellll the joys of aging.......


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> That's illegal. The people can record if they want, but management can't ask them to.
> 
> Is there actually a noise case going on, or are you guys just funnin'?
> 
> @Pepper - Do your apartments have a rule about excess noise after a certain time? Most do. At my apartments it was 9pm.


Pepper has lived in her apartment since she was 4 years old...she's a share holder..or her son is, as I understand it... she's never been a problem neighbour. A couple of weeks ago a nut woman and husband moved in below Pepper,  and the woman has been coming up and  banging on Peppers' door ..sometimes for as long as 15 minutes at a time, complaining Pepper is making a Noise..but Pepper doesn't open the door or interect with this woman.... now the woman is complaining to Management.. despite the fact that pepper, doesn't make any noise, and it's all in this new tenants head..


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> Pepper has lived in her apartment since she was 4 years old...she's a share holder..or her son is, as I understand it... she's never been a problem neighbour. A couple of weeks ago a nut woman and husband moved in below Pepper,  and the woman has been coming up and  banging on Peppers' door ..sometimes for as long as 15 minutes at a time, complaining Pepper is making a Noise..but Pepper doesn't open the door or interect with this woman.... now the woman is complaining to Management.. despite the fact that pepper, doesn't make any noise, and it's all in this new tenants head..


Thanks!

That really sux.


----------



## Pepper

Murrmurr said:


> That's illegal. The people can record if they want, but management can't ask them to.
> 
> Is there actually a noise case going on, or are you guys just funnin'?
> 
> *@Pepper - Do your apartments have a rule about excess noise after a certain time? Most do. At my apartments it was 9pm.*


The noise they are complaining about occurs sporadically in daytime hours only.  9am to 3pm is what they are bitching about.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pepper said:


> The noise they are complaining about occurs sporadically in daytime hours only.  9am to 3pm is what they are bitching about.


Well they lost the case already, then. Has management told them there's no rule against daytime noises, and to leave you alone? Can't they be threatened with eviction for making relentless frivolous complaints?

How come you don't get tough with them? Are they scary?


----------



## Pepper

Murrmurr said:


> Well they lost the case already, then. Has management told them there's no rule against daytime noises, and to leave you alone? Can't they be threatened with eviction for making relentless frivolous complaints?
> 
> *How come you don't get tough with them? Are they scary?*


Oh, I'm scared all right.  Of me.  I can destroy people with a few words and make them go crying to their mommy.  It's my well-being I'm concerned with.


----------



## jujube

After a weekend with the little 'uns, going to Christmas parades, festivals, tree lightings and "snow", today I dragged myself out of bed and did laundry and laid around all day groaning about all the parts of me that hurt.  I may do that again tomorrow, except for the doing laundry part.  I'm not finished with the groaning yet.


----------



## Gaer

Found "Golden Oldies" on u-tube!  All my favorites!  Dreamin, dream lover, all the Elvis romantic songs, Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney,
I'm in heaven!
Went into town this morning and twelve strangers came up to me to wish me a Merry Christmas!
Stopped at my favorite taco places to pick up a couple at  $2.00 each.  haha!  They are now $4.50 each!

Sorry Pepper, Wasn't following the thread, so I don't know what's going on with you.
yet.


----------



## Pepper

Gaer said:


> Sorry Pepper, Wasn't following the thread, so I don't know what's going on with you.
> yet.


Fear not.  Just a story about brand new downstairs neighbors complaining about my noise.  All those wild all night parties I forgot to invite you to


----------



## Gaer

Pepper said:


> Fear not.  Just a story about brand new downstairs neighbors complaining about my noise.  All those wild all night parties I forgot to invite you to


Oh!  Your wild orgies!  Invite them up!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pepper didn't invite me to any of those wild orgies, either. And to think she's been hosting them since age 4! I always miss the fun stuff.

Getting all glum about going to work tomorrow. I'll be fine once I get there. Newbie is supposed to be off tomorrow, but if history repeats, she'll be there "making up time" as usual. That's also known as "milking the clock". Tired of her con and still steaming about her showing up very, very late Sunday, blaming the store for not letting her know when she was supposed to work, complaining that she called and called but nobody answered the phones in any department. This particular nobody didn't answer the phone in the bakery because there was no call 

As has been the case right along, she's gotten away with whatever story she happens to tell.


----------



## Aneeda72

I will not be posting for a while; I really do not feel well


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> I will not be posting for a while; I really do not feel well


Take care of yourself, @Aneeda72 !   We will miss you


----------



## dobielvr

Pepper said:


> Oh, I'm scared all right.  Of me.  I can destroy people with a few words and make them go crying to their mommy.  It's my well-being I'm concerned with.


Just tell management that she's Harassing you, and won't let up.
Constantly banging on your door for great lengths of time.  

You could even throw in that you're fearing for your life.

I know a good attorney


----------



## Jules

@Pepper  Since you’ve lived there since age four and no one has complained about your noise making before, it doesn’t seem the problem is with you.  You might mention this to the manager.  

What on earth are you doing that she thinks is too loud in the daytime.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I didn't make it online yesterday so I want to first mention how our day went.  I accompanied my son to his eye appointment because I had some questions about his case. He's seeing the same glaucoma specialist as I am (he was recently diagnosed). He doesn't ask questions and didn't fill the prescribed RX (unfortunately his insurance didn't cover it and it's expensive). He's one who hates to take meds so preferred to see if he could lower the pressures through "natural means". I thought it was a ridiculous decision, one which worried me and sure enough his already high eye pressures went even higher. She prescribed something different, which she said is much less expensive, but Rite Aid is waiting for insurance approval.   I have two friends who are siblings, both of whom lost their vision to glaucoma. One was a nurse and she let her nurse friend discourage her from using the drops.

After his visit which took up about 2 hours, I wanted to go to Dollar Tree but was hungry so we chose to go to one near a pizza shop. We had Sicilian pizzas for lunch while we discussed rock/pop songs from back in the day (spearheaded by a Christopher Cross song that was playing) then headed to DT.  I picked up all but two items I wanted, Gold Bond trial size hand cream and clear shower curtain liners (they were out of both). Among the items I bought were two 2 serving boxes of Edwards key lime pie (*so* good) and lobster egg rolls. I also bought dental and kitchen supplies. DT is selling Lavoris, which used to be my favorite mouthwash and I hadn't seen it in decades until I picked up a bottle at another DT a few months ago. 

We didn't lock Deja in the bathroom and when we got back the house wasn't destroyed, so that was a good thing.  It's 1:52 a.m. and I'm not sure what (besides sorting laundry) I'll be doing today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pouring rain. Maybe it'll keep enough customers home that we can get stuff done. And now I'm off to populate the store with


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Pouring rain. Maybe it'll keep enough customers home that we can get stuff done. And now I'm off to populate the store with


I always find , the heavier it rains the more people are out... go figure


----------



## Been There

I just returned from Jacksonville, Florida after going down there to look at real estate. I found two really nice properties, both over-priced, of course, but I think that's where I will be headed in the spring. I liked being close to the Naval Air Station to watch the jets fly over. It reminds me of my days in the military, which I still long for. 


hollydolly said:


> I always find , the heavier it rains the more people are out... go figure


Around here, it's the heavier the snow falls, the more people are out....go figure. We don't get a lot, so maybe that's the reason.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning it's Sunny..but cold.. Just having brunch of cinnamon and rain buns  and tea.. and then I'm going out. Have to drop off some donations to the Charity shop while I'm out, get my car washed, and return some items back to the store. 

Trouble with it being winter is that everything has to be done in such a rush if one is to avoid getting caught in the dark at 4pm and the rush hour traffic.. ..my nearest car wash.. is 15 miles away...


----------



## hawkdon

It is 4am and too early to be up but oh well...morning earlywormer's !!! I think my sore muscles woke me up...could
not get back to sleep....will spend the day on heat pad and ice pak for sure....39 deg and not warming much today....don


----------



## Pepper

And When I Awoke I Was Dead
Been rolling around since 4 am.  Finally got up at five.  Started doing stuff.  Felt strange, weak, trouble breathing.  Took my blood glucose.  As I was doing it, I lost my vision.  Everything turned white.  Managed to see the number.  38!  On death's door.  Drank a coke as fast as I could.  Am recovering now, but am weak.

I could have died in my sleep.  Thankful I got out of bed.  Once everything turned white, I knew I was heading for coma.

I'm okay.  I'll be okay.  I must be okay.  Don't want to die and make the downstairs neighbors happy.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mulching leaves, pruning rose bushes.


----------



## Pepper

Sweating profusely, breathing getting normal.  I know I'll be okay but hate starting day like this.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> And When I Awoke I Was Dead
> Been rolling around since 4 am.  Finally got up at five.  Started doing stuff.  Felt strange, weak, trouble breathing.  Took my blood glucose.  As I was doing it, I lost my vision.  Everything turned white.  Managed to see the number.  38!  On death's door.  Drank a coke as fast as I could.  Am recovering now, but am weak.
> 
> I could have died in my sleep.  Thankful I got out of bed.  Once everything turned white, I knew I was heading for coma.
> 
> I'm okay.  I'll be okay.  I must be okay.  Don't want to die and make the downstairs neighbors happy.


Are you okay now for sure? Do you have to go to an emergency room or somewhere to see a doctor? That would scare me. Is it because you didn't eat?


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> Are you okay now for sure? Do you have to go to an emergency room or somewhere to see a doctor? That would scare me. Is it because you didn't eat?


I have 'Brittle' diabetes.  That means blood glucose results are all over the place, despite the amount of insulin or diet.  Just happens.

Katlupe, I posted this just to get your caring response.  Thank you, thank you very much.  I'll gradually be better throughout the morning.

I feel safe here, knowing people would help here if this were an actual emergency.


----------



## Pinky

@Aneeda72 

Take care, Aneeda .. make yourself numero uno.


----------



## katlupe

Putting dishes away right now, then the laundry that dried in the shower. Washing the NuWave oven. Later when my neighbors are up I will do the vacuuming. I am still working on my pile of papers and bill paying. I hope to get those jobs completed today. In between the other chores. 

I am making the effort to do all the home therapies I need to do for my Lymphedma. I had to research it on my own because even my Lymphedema therapist said, the doctors don't know what to tell you about it. Compression, massage, deep breathing, magnesium foot soaks and putting your feet up several times a day at least an hour at a time.


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I have 'Brittle' diabetes.  That means blood glucose results are all over the place, despite the amount of insulin or diet.  Just happens.
> 
> Katlupe, I posted this just to get your caring response.  Thank you, thank you very much.  I'll gradually be better throughout the morning.
> 
> I feel safe here, knowing people would help here if this were an actual emergency.


@Pepper 

That sounds scary .. please call 911 next time this happens!


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I have 'Brittle' diabetes.  That means blood glucose results are all over the place, despite the amount of insulin or diet.  Just happens.
> 
> Katlupe, I posted this just to get your caring response.  Thank you, thank you very much.  I'll gradually be better throughout the morning.
> 
> I feel safe here, knowing people would help here if this were an actual emergency.


I wish you lived in my building here. I would keep an eye on you.


----------



## Pepper

Pinky said:


> @Pepper
> 
> That sounds scary .. please call 911 next time this happens!


There's no time.  The treatment is sugar, and FAST.  I always keep Coke & apple juice on hand.  Liquids work the best, not food.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> I wish you lived in my building here. I would keep an eye on you.


I wish I did too!  We'd have a ball!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I will not be posting for a while; I really do not feel well


Aneeda…..so sorry to hear.
Do whatever you need to, to get feeling better.
Missing you already. .
Please take extra care. .


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> Sweating profusely, breathing getting normal.  I know I'll be okay but hate starting day like this.


WOW Pepper……so scary…..your blood sugar must be dangerously low.
Have you tried to keep pure orange juice by your bed.
Hope you feel better as the day goes on. .


----------



## Paco Dennis

@Pepper Please be careful. You are so very careful about so many things...you ARE included! 
@Aneeda72 I am really hoping that you get some help for your situation ASAP! 

I will be going to Columbia Orthopedic Center for physical therapy. It will be my first time ever. They will be doing what they do on my neck area.


----------



## Pepper

Paco Dennis said:


> @Pepper Please be careful. *You are so very careful about so many things*...you ARE included!


I wish that were true.  I'm actually careless & negligent toward most things.  And it shows.


----------



## MickaC

Having a mammogram at 8:50 this morning……get the mail……it’s sNOWING, so will be moving snow, it’s just a light coat so far.
My cleaning chores when I get back…..get my spare bedroom back in order…..hopefully ready to get to some sewing soon.


----------



## oldaunt

Doc visit this morning, getting the info on the latest CT scan of my lungs. I can think of many things I would rather be doing, like having my hair pulled out one strand at a time.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I will be going to look for another place.  Rent where we live just sent to $1126!  I will not stay for sure.  Whether he likes my idea or not, I am not sticking around waiting for the rent to rise to another unaffordable price!  I hope my hometown will have a place.


----------



## Jackie23

Many hugs to you Pepper and Aneeda this morning, please take care of yourself!
Nothing new in my world....suppose to be near 80 today, yard covered in leaves... again... I have a vet appointment for dog tomorrow.


----------



## MickaC

fancicoffee13 said:


> I will be going to look for another place.  Rent where we live just sent to $1126!  I will not stay for sure.  Whether he likes my idea or not, I am not sticking around waiting for the rent to rise to another unaffordable price!  I hope my hometown will have a place.


I so hope you find a nice place that will work for you.
So much is getting out of reach.
Good luck in your search..


----------



## Sliverfox

@ Pepper,,, I use toast & honey  to bring  my levels up.
Sometimes  a spoonful of  honey with a water chaser .

@Aneedia, Hope  your  have a speedy recover.
Know that  all of us are thinking of  you.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it was sunny and cold. I took the car to the nearest large town 15 miles away which has an affordable Car wash.. £5.50 there compared to £15 here... no contest, especially as I had to drop some donations off at the Charity store, and also go to Costco, and a town department store there too.. ..

Filled up the Tank with fuel.. it was already a third full but given that the Rail workers have announced today they're going on strike all over Christmas week, (  ).. it will mean the roads will be choc-a-bloc with traffic, and will very likely create at the very least long queues for fuel if not even a fuel shortage.. I thought it best to get my tank filled while I can..

Bought myself some fleece /fur lined Leggings.. from Costco..

... and after many months of not having Hot dogs at the cafe, Finally they had them today.. and even tho' the queue was long I couldn't resist having one.. and a coke..


Got some Christmas food goodies from M&S food Hall.. and put them all away with the others I got last week..

Now it's dark ( 5.35 pm ).. it's feeling really cold,  so I've put the heating on, and I'll turn it off after an hour because that will cost me about £10... just for an hour...  and I'm going to go and make some Beer Battered Cod for dinner..


----------



## Sliverfox

We had to go to Walmart for  milk & few  other things.
Gulp,,, spend  way more than I planned.

Wedding anniversary, 59 years tomorrow ,, hubby's  81 birthday Friday.
Flowers   to celebrate &  rib roast to dine on.


----------



## JimBob1952

I'm goofing off on Senior Forums when I should be working, reading, taking an online bridge lesson, writing, practicing piano, volunteering, baking an apple pie, or doing about 50 other things.  Oh well.  At least I went to the gym this morning.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Aneeda72 and @Pepper The two of you need to get better and stay better. Please?

Guess what? I not only have next week off, I get to start my vacation with a day off on Saturday. And I have Christmas Eve off, too! Woohoo and stuff.

Volunteered to work New Year's Day because I don't mind getting up and going to work that day since I don't "do" New Year's Eve. It's just another evening to me. Made Sir happy and will likely make Newbie happy, too.

As we speak there's a tuna casserole in the oven. Comfort food because it's a really yucky, rainy, foggy, dreary day. I even put crushed potato chips on top just like Mom used to do. She also put sliced hard-boiled eggs in it......but I didn't. Ew. DGD doesn't like peas. Tough. It's got peas. She isn't likely to eat anything that doesn't come from a drive-thru anyway. More for me


----------



## oldaunt

And as theybhave done the last 3 visits, docs office sent the prescriptions to the wrong pharmacy, and I now have THAT headache to fight again. Insurance is NOT pleased.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@oldaunt Pffft. Just have your chauffeur go fetch your prescriptions for you

That tuna casserole is just what the doc would have ordered if she'd been ordering something for me. I had a lebkuchen cookie for dessert. It was good, too. Maybe I'll have another one


----------



## Capt Lightning

In spite of feeling like death warmed up. we had to go shopping this morning.  Not only have Mrs. and I literally caught a cold, but our ancient dishwasher packed up.  Off to the electrical appliance shop where we discovered that reasonably priced machines were in fact, "cheap and cheerful", while decent looking machines were eye-wateringly  expensive.
A new machine is being delivered on Thursday so till then it's wash the dishes by hand.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Capt Lightning said:


> A new machine is being delivered on Thursday so till then it's wash the dishes by hand.


I don't have a dishwasher in my Hovel so always wash dishes by hand. But then, it's just me. I don't generate a lot of dirty dishes...


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> I wish that were true.  I'm actually careless & negligent toward most things.  And it shows.


I don't believe that for a minute, but I do hope you stay well.  Is there anything you can do in advance of having one of these episodes?  Anything that heads off the problem?


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> I don't believe that for a minute, but I do hope you stay well.  Is there anything you can do in advance of having one of these episodes?  Anything that heads off the problem?


I woke up with it and didn't realize at first.


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> I woke up with it and didn't realize at first.


Hmm...Dr. JimBob is concerned.  Can you get a real doctor to check on this?


----------



## squatting dog

Slow day. Adjusted and bled the brakes, put in the new headlights, and 2 trips to DMV and I got her tagged. 
Wife snagged a picture of me after I put the car away.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> In spite of feeling like death warmed up. we had to go shopping this morning.  Not only have Mrs. and I literally caught a cold, but our ancient dishwasher packed up.  Off to the electrical appliance shop where we discovered that reasonably priced machines were in fact, "cheap and cheerful", while decent looking machines were eye-wateringly  expensive.
> A new machine is being delivered on Thursday so till then it's wash the dishes by hand.


No dishwasher here either.. however my DD who also lives alone like her Mama.. and creates very little washing up, would never be without a dishwasher.. she would go without food first...


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> Slow day. Adjusted and bled the brakes, put in the new headlights, and 2 trips to DMV and I got her tagged.
> Wife snagged a picture of me after I put the car away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254291


Did someone say  there's a car in this picture ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> No dishwasher here either.. however my DD who also lives alone like her Mama.. and creates very little washing up, would never be without a dishwasher.. she would go without food first...


That would certainly eliminate the need, right?


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> There's no time.  The treatment is sugar, and FAST.  I always keep Coke & apple juice on hand.  Liquids work the best, not food.


Do you keep a can/bottle of coke right beside your bed.  In an emergency like that, I could swallow warm coke.  

Remember, you must never make that shrew downstairs happy.  Stay well, please.  



Georgiagranny said:


> As we speak there's a tuna casserole in the oven. Comfort food because it's a really yucky, rainy, foggy, dreary day. I even put crushed potato chips on top just like Mom used to do. She also put sliced hard-boiled eggs in it......but I didn't. Ew. DGD doesn't like peas.


Now I want tuna casserole.  I’d forgotten about the hard-boiled eggs addition; my mother did that too.  She also did the potato chip topping.  Very exotic.  No peas in my casserole either, if I ever get it made.


----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


> Did someone say  there's a car in this picture ?


----------



## Blessed

Well, it has been a rough few days of not feeling well.  Just the normal migraine thing. I had groceries delivered last night but I am still not able to focus on cooking a proper meal. Think I will go down to the local chicken place and get a veggie plate.

I did finally manage a shower, I still have a shower chair from when my Mom was here.  I put it in the shower just in case, did just sit awhile letting the hot water rain down on my head.  It really helped with the muscle tension.  Why did I not think of this before beats me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Well, it has been a rough few days of not feeling well.  Just the normal migraine thing. I had groceries delivered last night but I am still not able to focus on cooking a proper meal. Think I will go down to the local chicken place and get a veggie plate.
> 
> I did finally manage a shower, I still have a shower chair from when my Mom was here.  I put it in the shower just in case, did just sit awhile letting the hot water rain down on my head.  It really helped with the muscle tension.  Why did I not think of this before beats me.


I hope your migraine problems get better.  Muscle  tension is something I have a lot of too, in my neck and upper back.  I sure would love to get a good massage.  There is a place near me that used to do healing massages but I lost their phone number.  It costs more than I can afford on a regular basis.  I would like to find a place that does massage and takes my insurance.  Sometimes Chiropractors have that service too.  I'll look into that next year.


----------



## Ruthanne

Took my car in for repairs.  Ends up it needs several things.  They told me the repairs would make the car safe and last maybe a few more years. 

 I only agreed to the repairs because I can't afford to buy a better car at this point .  The repairs are higher than I imagined but if the car will do what they say I figure it's okay and worth it.

Shopped early this morning and got lots of good produce.  I'm going to get back to eating healthier with veggies and a little fruit  and some soups.

Took doggie outside in her red sweater and we walked a bit.  My hip started bothering me so we came back in.  I have to start again doing some stretching.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> I hope your migraine problems get better.  Muscle  tension is something I have a lot of too, in my neck and upper back.  I sure would love to get a good massage.  There is a place near me that used to do healing massages but I lost their phone number.  It costs more than I can afford on a regular basis.  I would like to find a place that does massage and takes my insurance.  Sometimes Chiropractors have that service too.  I'll look into that next year.



I have had professional massage and accupuncture.  They do offer some relief but it doesn't last long.  Like you say, it is expensive!! I do have a hand held massage thing my friend got me years ago. It helps and I can use it anytime I want.  Just another tip, sometimes I wet a hand towel in the microwave, heat it up, then place it across my shoulders.  If you try it just be careful, don't get it to hot, you don't want to get a burn.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finished up all the maintenance on the backhoe, and installed five new LED work lights. Three up front, and two in the rear. Got to use them tonight clearing the neighbors driveway, so I could get the big trailer out. It hadn't been plowed this year at all, and the county did a great job totally burying the big metal gate. Moved what I could with the machine and had to dig out all the paced in snow I couldn't reach by hand. It got dark before I got to plow the main part of the drive, so switched on the new lights, and it looked like the mother ship had landed. We got 10"'s yesterday, and more coming the next two days, but no complaints here, as more water is always a good thing.


----------



## squatting dog

Ruthanne said:


> Took my car in for repairs.  Ends up it needs several things.  They told me the repairs would make the car safe and last maybe a few more years.
> 
> I only agreed to the repairs because I can't afford to buy a better car at this point .  The repairs are higher than I imagined but if the car will do what they say I figure it's okay and worth it.


Did they find what made the car lock up while turning in reverse?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Wound up doing light cleaning Tuesday, we took Deja to the vet for her last distemper shot, finally got all caught up with The Rookie episodes. I used Chase's online meeting scheduler to set up an appointment for my son and me on the 17th and spoke with someone in the timeshare maintenance fee department about my 2024 payment schedule (I pre-pay and just finished paying for 2023). I was intending to call because they owe me a credit but she called me, which probably saved me some wait time. I had conversations with my BFF and another good friend. Literally fell asleep at the computer while I was intending to post Tuesday's activities late Tuesday evening.  It's a little after midnight now.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Still suffering from a cold, but a bit better than yesterday.  Mrs L. caught it too, a day after me,  and looks like spending most of the day in bed.
Weather is pretty awful.  Frequent showers and very cold.


----------



## -Oy-

Wednesday is a Likkle Grandson day! Mrs Oy has just scraped ice off her car for the first time of late and whisked him off to his Heartbeeps activity class for an hour. While he naps this afternoon it's gym time for me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

My eyes are open. The lady on TV says it's foggy outside. She also says we'll have a high temp today of 70+. Fine with me.

My man won the Georgia runoff. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Wednesday is a Likkle Grandson day! Mrs Oy has just scraped ice off her car for the first time of late and whisked him off to his Heartbeeps activity class for an hour. While he naps this afternoon it's gym time for me.


Heartbeeps ?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> My eyes are open. The lady on TV says it's foggy outside. She also says we'll have a high temp today of 70+. Fine with me.
> 
> *My man won the Georgia runoff. I'm a happy camper.*



what's that ^^^^..is it political ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yabbut...we can't talk politics! There was a tie in the mid-term election so a runoff yesterday. The best candidate won. Yay.


----------



## hollydolly

American political terms are a minefield...


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> Heartbeeps ?


Actually it's Hartbeeps  Here's their sample video. He loves it


----------



## katlupe

Not sure what I will actually get done today. Trying to keep my feet elevated as much as possible. My plan is to do vacuuming, a couple small loads of laundry and clean the bathroom. Then finish up my bill paying. 

Since I find it so difficult to have to lay down in my bed to elevate my feet I have started making that the time I read. So getting in a good two hours of reading. One hour late morning and one hour in the afternoon. It passes the time.


----------



## Pappy

Off to the mountains to find a beautiful tree for our living room.

No, actually going out to the shed, take the two foot tree out of the box and set it on the coffee table. I’ll probably need a long nap after all that…


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a Black and white  Print from China.. I really didn't hold my breath for the quality of it,  because it was relatively cheap.. . It has taken weeks to arrive and I'd almost given up hope, but the postie brought it this morning, and I'm over the moon with it. Not only was it beautifully and carefully wrapped.. it's actually linen rather than cheap canvas or paper.. so late this afternoon, I'll probably get that framed in my new Silver Chrome Frames 

Today is quite cold.. 40 deg with blue skies ..  but I'm not cold indoors with 2 layers of everything.. even got the windows open.

I may go into town later when it gets dark  and take some  Christmas lights photos..


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk around 6:30 it was lightly raining temp in mid 40's
 This morning I'll be walking to Canopy of Neighbors office {6 blocks from my apt bldg},was there last month,looking forward to seeing Sasha{ex director}, Wendy volunteer co ordinator I probably will be doing some filing
The rest of my day read NYT,my book. My afternoon walks lately have been walking around our community garden circle a couple times


----------



## hearlady

Raking some leaves. Will try to finish my sewing.


----------



## Pepper

Thinking of not going to see my grandson today.  Sounds crazy I know.  Not feeling so good.  The people downstairs upset me; am upset with my son for something he said; hate the thought of AccessARide; in general in very bad mood.  I'll decide soon.  Something tells me I might be better off alone.  Maybe I'm very wrong and am punishing myself because I feel lousy....and sad....and angry.


----------



## hearlady

Don't let those people ruin your day or keep you from your grandson!
However if you just don't feel good anyway, then have a "me" day and take care of yourself.


----------



## MickaC

One thing I did yesterday……turned the thermostat up to 24c from 23c…….first time I’ve done that since living here. Could be an age thing, or just been COLD !!!!!!!  
-32c now still.
What am I doing today…….nothing outside !!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye

Will be visiting my cardiologist later today.  I think I'll ride the Harley.  Spent 8 hours at the ER with my lovely SO yesterday, and I am in need of a little bit of me time.

And here's your picture..


----------



## Gardenlover

hollydolly said:


> I bought a Black and white  Print from China..


----------



## Gardenlover

I'm still restricted on what I can do (I see the cardiologist tomorrow - so hope that changes) so I'll probably putz around in the shop, read, and watch TV. Meh.


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> Thinking of not going to see my grandson today.  Sounds crazy I know.  Not feeling so good.  The people downstairs upset me; am upset with my son for something he said; hate the thought of AccessARide; in general in very bad mood.  I'll decide soon.  Something tells me I might be better off alone.  Maybe I'm very wrong and am punishing myself because I feel lousy....and sad....and angry.



This does not sound very Pepper-ish.  My advice:  Take a hot shower (or bath, if that's your thing);  put on some clean clothes;  have a cup of tea and a piece of toast; take a walk around the block; then go see the grandson.  He will appreciate it and you have to think about him, not you. And think of how good you'll feel when you see him!

I haven't lived in NYC for a long time.  What is Access a Ride?  Can't you take a bus or a subway?


----------



## Gardenlover

Buckeye said:


> Will be visiting my cardiologist later today.  I think I'll ride the Harley.  Spent 8 hours at the ER with my lovely SO yesterday, and I am in need of a little bit of me time.
> 
> And here's your picture..
> 
> View attachment 254424


Wow - looks like paradise! Bikes, boats and planes.  Plus the temp must be above 60 Fahrenheit.


----------



## JimBob1952

Plan for today:  Work from about 9 to 1.  Eat lunch and read WSJ.  In the afternoon, haircut, walk dog, exchange a birthday gift, read, and finish online bridge lesson.  Online bridge tournament tonight if my partner is up for it.


----------



## Pepper

hearlady said:


> have a "me" day and take care of yourself.


My problem is I have too many "me" days; the more I have the more isolated I feel.  I'm getting ready to go.  Even though, to my amazement, I don't really want to.


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> I haven't lived in NYC for a long time.  What is Access a Ride?  Can't you take a bus or a subway?


NYC won't adhere to going along with Americans With Disabilities Act in providing enough escalators, elevators, etc. at their subway stations.  To prevent themselves from being sued over it they have semi door to door vehicle transportation.  It is very nerve-wracking.  I can take a train, but tbh that's even harder to deal with these days.  Most things are harder to deal with these days....


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> exchange a birthday gift


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*​


----------



## hollydolly

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 254421


it would be too boring for you I'm sure ... but if you really want to see it I'll take a photo when I've framed it


----------



## IKE

Don't happen often but I ain't got diddly squat planned for today.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> it would be too boring for you I'm sure ... but if you eally want to see it I'll take a photo when I've framed it


I would also enjoy seeing it!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buckeye

Gardenlover said:


> Wow - looks like paradise! Bikes, boats and planes.  Plus the temp must be above 60 Fahrenheit.


This photo was taken in Tavares FL, which claims to be "Sea Plane City".  Yes it is great this time of year - no bugs, no hurricanes.  Overnight lows 60ish, day time highs 80ish.  I just bought the bike in August and try to ride once or twice a week while I still can.


----------



## Remy

Washing all the bedding. I think I gave Juniper a little too much hair ball medicine and she got some loose poop on her paw. Gues where a smear landed? Pet people get this, sorry if I'm grossing out non pet people.

A couple of thrift stores. Then a mandatory meeting at work at 1:30pm and l'll feed the cats then. Sorry they have to wait. Poop girl also woke me up at 4am.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I would also enjoy seeing it!  Thanks in advance!


OK..just framed it.. it's not ready to hang yet, I've got 2 more to do.. and another one yet to arrive... so until then they'll stay off the wall.. but here's the one I've framed moments ago...it's approx 25/30 inches


----------



## Gardenlover

hollydolly said:


> OK..just framed it.. it's not ready to hang yet, I've got 2 more to do.. and another one yet to arrive... so until then they'll stay off the wall.. but here's the one I've framed moments ago...it's approx 25/30 inches


Very nice - thanks for sharing the picture. You did an excellent job framing it.


----------



## hollydolly

Gardenlover said:


> Very nice - thanks for sharing the picture. You did an excellent job framing it.


thank you that's very kind ...


----------



## Pepper

I really like it!


----------



## StarSong

Going to Costco Business Center this morning - need more pizza making supplies.  Also doing a business drop-off and sorting out some workarounds for yet another supply chain problem.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to get my 'act' together,, neither  of  us slept well  last night.

So far have  walked  the dog,, talked with  hubby,, had breakfast.
Trying to  think of a  great meal  for  lunch,,, coming  up blank.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I really like it!


So do I...lol...


----------



## hollydolly

Just going out now..it's 3.45pm ..it will be dark in 15 minutes.. wanna go and get the town Christmas lights photos if I can before the rush hour gets too bad..


----------



## Gary O'

What are you doing today?​
Well, it was a few days ago

My poor woman has been sweeping and mopping behind me ever time I come into the house from the shop
'For two and a half years!'

My hesitation to remedy the situation is my favorite lace up boots



Unlacing and taking them off to enter, then putting them back on, lacing, tying.... to go back to the shop.... was too much of an ordeal

Well, I made myself find a way
No longer totally lace up the boots (duh)
Now I can slip in and out of 'em in a couple seconds

and just wear the slippers my lady made me, in the house
(quite comfy, I must say)

So, what am I doing today?
Strutting around the house....rather proudly
In my slippers




Issue resolved

and after *only* two and a half years

Now all I gotta do is try hard not to scare the crap outa her of a morning





too late for that today

......maybe tomorrow


----------



## NorthernLight

katlupe said:


> Not sure what I will actually get done today. Trying to keep my feet elevated as much as possible. My plan is to do vacuuming, a couple small loads of laundry and clean the bathroom. Then finish up my bill paying.
> 
> Since I find it so difficult to have to lay down in my bed to elevate my feet I have started making that the time I read. So getting in a good two hours of reading. One hour late morning and one hour in the afternoon. It passes the time.


I have bad veins, and I incorporate legs-up time into my day. It affects my lifestyle for sure. I can't bring myself to elevate them; I just have them horizontal. I used to do this in bed during the day. Now I sit in a chair with an ottoman. 

Today I have a doctor appointment. Having any appointment kind of ruins the day for me, so I'm not going to push myself to do anything else.

Tonight is trivia game. Last game was nice -- lots of intelligent and personable people. Sometimes I get people who need easy questions only, or who speak little English and don't understand the questions. 

Sometimes there are so few people I think it's time to cancel the game. Other times there are so many that my cohost has to turn people away. 

Every "crowd" is different, and I have to adjust. Learning social skills in my old age.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> I have bad veins, and I incorporate legs-up time into my day. It affects my lifestyle for sure. I can't bring myself to elevate them; I just have them horizontal. I used to do this in bed during the day. Now I sit in a chair with an ottoman.


I have been sleeping in the recliner or chair for over a year now. Trying to wean myself back into the bed for the night. I think that is part of my problem. They do go down when I lay in the bed with my legs above my heart on the wedge and cushion. I am trying to do an hour twice a day. Can't always do that though. The compression stockings really help too. 

Today I sent a message to Senator Akshar (my senator) to push this federal bill through. It passed congress so is now just waiting for the senate. The "Lymphedema Treatment Act” is a federal bill that will amend Medicare statute to provide for coverage of the compression supplies used in the treatment of lymphedema. Although this legislation relates specifically to a change in Medicare law, it would set a precedent for Medicaid and private insurers to follow. So far insurance companies and Medicare and Medicaid say it is not a medical condition???? How can they say that when people go to their doctors for treatment for it? Doctors prescribe compression supplies for it. It disables people, yet we have to pay for these expensive supplies ourselves.


----------



## Kaila

That's a very good job, sending that message/letter, @katlupe  !


----------



## Georgiagranny

Sliverfox said:


> Trying to get my 'act' together,, neither  of  us slept well  last night.


That's it! By Jove, that's it! I don't have an act to get together. I need to have an act so that when I get up at 4am, I can get it together.


----------



## hollydolly

Went out just as it got dark, to meet up with my friend, to take some Christmas street lights in a nearby town...

My phone sadly couldn't take the pictures because of the flare the lights were giving off, I'm sure there must be a way to stop that but I have no idea how.. but anyway here's a couple that survived a little better than the others...










While we  were in town, I got my nails done...  which saved me a trip next week to the usual Salon.. and then afterwards we went for some coffee.. here.. it was pretty empty, but then it was only about 5.30pm






Pity about the lack of really good street lights, but the horrendous price of Electricity has probably got a lot to do with the council cutting back on their usual Christmas light show..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing,on the lap top...


----------



## RadishRose

Made a very small pot of chili.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I reviewed and esigned my way through a 91 page document for purchasing the condo/getting a mortgage.   Not sure what could possibly be left to sign at the closing on Friday.  Grossed out by the mortgage company referring to real signing this Friday as "wet signing".  I mean, ewww, couldn't they call it 'ink' signing instead.

Since there had been snafus of the condo-seller's that weren't resolved until yesterday and the hotel manager was out sick yesterday, I hadn't paid to extend my hotel stay (because until yesterday I had not known whether I would need to stay a couple days or a couple weeks more), so two hotel clerks showed up at my room at 10 AM this morning to remind me today was my checkout day.  Luckily I'd asked the office last night to leave a message for the manager that I needed to extend my stay for three more days, so even tho she was still out sick they were amenable to contacting her to find out what special rate she was willing to give me.  She allowed the lowest daily normal rate and was willing to not charge the pet fees for the additional days.  Whew, still $20 a day more than the awesome special price I'd been paying, but a lot better than having to pay the full regular rate.  

Then I had Fidelity wire my downpayment to the settlement company and I looked sadly at the remaining balance (made sadder by the stock market nose diving the past couple days).

After that I had to go talk to the store that should deliver me a bed on Friday at my new condo.  Somehow they'd increased the price of the adjustable frame and added the cost of an extended 10 yr warranty on the frame motor, so I had to take in my receipt from the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale when I'd put the bed on layaway, and get the extra warranty removed and the item price adjusted back to where it should be (tho still $14 more than I was quoted, but the guy today showed me that the computer system would not let him reduce the price any further, and since the computer system was down the day I'd put the bed on layaway, I decided I could accept paying the extra $14.  Also he had to get past a red 'low profit' warning message, so maybe that is why someone had tried to add the warranty.  Hope today's guy doesn't get in trouble, he only started working there this week, and at one point turned the keyboard over to me when he couldn't figure out how to fill in part of the order).  

I'm excited to be getting an adjustable bed frame, because the past few months if I drink a lot at bedtime it feels like fluid will slosh up my esophagus when I lay flat, so now I'll be able to just push a button to raise the head of the mattress a little when needed.  Also the feet part can be raised, tho I hope I won't need that, but at the speed at which my body has been deteriorating no doubt I'll soon find that feature useful.

Then I completed my afternoon by going for a walk as soon as the rain let up (& rescued two stranded earthworms).


----------



## Pappy

And there it is folks. My days labor. Put up some decorations outside too.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> And there it is folks. My days labor. Put up some decorations outside too.
> View attachment 254559


Oh it's very nice Pappy.. what a lovely idea to put it in the Urn


----------



## Alligatorob

Physical therapy... trying to figure out how long to keep going....

I have now met all of my PT goals, however pain is still not gone and mobility isn't what I'd like.  I'm just not sure what PT can do for me I can't do for myself at home or the gym.  Don't need to decide right away, I have appointments for next week.

This is what's call the torture chair, the most painful thing in PT.  A kind of self operated torture rack.  You push on the levers to force your feet back and legs to bend.  Only limited by your own pain.  Good workout for the arms and shoulders, on the left I push as hard as I can, on the right I have to use both hands...

I think its been very helpful to me, but I now have more motion than the PT goals...  Won't miss this thing...


----------



## katlupe

HoneyNut said:


> Today I reviewed and esigned my way through a 91 page document for purchasing the condo/getting a mortgage.   Not sure what could possibly be left to sign at the closing on Friday.  Grossed out by the mortgage company referring to real signing this Friday as "wet signing".  I mean, ewww, couldn't they call it 'ink' signing instead.
> 
> Since there had been snafus of the condo-seller's that weren't resolved until yesterday and the hotel manager was out sick yesterday, I hadn't paid to extend my hotel stay (because until yesterday I had not known whether I would need to stay a couple days or a couple weeks more), so two hotel clerks showed up at my room at 10 AM this morning to remind me today was my checkout day.  Luckily I'd asked the office last night to leave a message for the manager that I needed to extend my stay for three more days, so even tho she was still out sick they were amenable to contacting her to find out what special rate she was willing to give me.  She allowed the lowest daily normal rate and was willing to not charge the pet fees for the additional days.  Whew, still $20 a day more than the awesome special price I'd been paying, but a lot better than having to pay the full regular rate.
> 
> Then I had Fidelity wire my downpayment to the settlement company and I looked sadly at the remaining balance (made sadder by the stock market nose diving the past couple days).
> 
> After that I had to go talk to the store that should deliver me a bed on Friday at my new condo.  Somehow they'd increased the price of the adjustable frame and added the cost of an extended 10 yr warranty on the frame motor, so I had to take in my receipt from the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale when I'd put the bed on layaway, and get the extra warranty removed and the item price adjusted back to where it should be (tho still $14 more than I was quoted, but the guy today showed me that the computer system would not let him reduce the price any further, and since the computer system was down the day I'd put the bed on layaway, I decided I could accept paying the extra $14.  Also he had to get past a red 'low profit' warning message, so maybe that is why someone had tried to add the warranty.  Hope today's guy doesn't get in trouble, he only started working there this week, and at one point turned the keyboard over to me when he couldn't figure out how to fill in part of the order).
> 
> I'm excited to be getting an adjustable bed frame, because the past few months if I drink a lot at bedtime it feels like fluid will slosh up my esophagus when I lay flat, so now I'll be able to just push a button to raise the head of the mattress a little when needed.  Also the feet part can be raised, tho I hope I won't need that, but at the speed at which my body has been deteriorating no doubt I'll soon find that feature useful.
> 
> Then I completed my afternoon by going for a walk as soon as the rain let up (& rescued two stranded earthworms).


I am planning on replacing my bed with a bed like that. I need to raise and lower both the head and the foot. I cannot lay flat at all. I hope you like your new bed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

After my shower and Fajr salat (before sunrise prayer), I readied myself to go to the supermarket then had breakfast. I walked to the supermarket about 8:20 and was all checked out by 8:54. It would have been even faster if I wasn't reading cat food labels and mulling over which ones to get for Deja. I'd never checked their pet food section before; their prices are decent. I did some financial stuff, put away the items I bought yesterday and today, loaded and ran the dishwasher; I fell asleep before I could do it last night. Going to return my sister's call, relax, watch T.V. and play WWF.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly   I see a John Lewis store in the background of one of your photos.  Every year our sportscaster shows interesting Christmas commercials.  The JL ones make me want to shop there.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut   the real profit is in those warranty plans.  Glad you had all your paperwork to prove what you bought.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly   I see a John Lewis store in the background of one of your photos.  Every year our sportscaster shows interesting Christmas commercials.  The JL ones make me want to shop there.


yes that's our local John Lewis flagship store... they win awards most years for their Christmas commercials.. 

this year...


----------



## NorthernLight

@OneEyedDiva  I get such a nice warm feeling when I read about little Deja, or about you caring for her.

I survived the doctor appointment. Headed to the thrift store. While there I heard the manager saying she somehow had to drop off clothing vouchers to various charities and social service providers. I told her I'd be happy to do it. (I don't like to commit to long-term volunteer work, but a day here or a weekend there is fine.)

One delivery was for the RCMP's Victim Services. The police station employee said they don't have a Victim Services at the moment because they don't have anyone to fill the job. Such a funny town. The local industry collapsed, so you'd think there would be lots of workers, but many places are understaffed. Anyway, the employee finally said she'd take the vouchers.

I reported back to the thrift store manager, and suggested she call the police station to clarify. She said they do need used clothing and other items sometimes, for people who can't be sent out in the clothes they were brought in with. For example, if they were arrested in indoor clothes but will be released out into the cold.

I love it when I learn a tiny tidbit about life, that I never would have thought of!


----------



## Blessed

When I went out last night to get dinner, I thought, I am right here by the store.  I will just run in and double check the sale items.  Needless to say, I came home with beef, chicken,bacon and butter.  Also so picked up chex cereals for 1.88 a box for the christmas snack tins. Still have to get mixed nuts and pretzels.

All will be shared with son and his family. Have done my normal check on the sales that started today.  Great prices again. Plan to be there at 6AM when they open, eggs, eggs at 2.04 a dozen YEAH!!


----------



## Disgustedman

First thing I did this morning which was really about noon was I picked up my crippled friends prescription. I then went over to where he was staying and dropped them off. 

He then asked me (almost begged me) "Hey please go get some food for me" and seeing that well it wasn't going to really kill me to do that I went over to Safeway and bought a bunch of canned soups.

He had given me his EBT card and PIN number so I could purchase everything, plus he wanted some cash back so I got everything except I had forgotten cigarettes.

I then had to head up to my post office box in Woodland Washington and I got the mail came back to my safe Park. Then I looked at my phone and realized I had forgotten the cigarettes and forgotten to give him back the card. 

So I had to run back out go and purchase the cigarettes and drop them back off so he was taking care of. I then was back at my safe Park when I got notified that one gentleman who was selling propane tanks was waiting.

Now these were said to be $25 a piece or two for $40 and I of course being a man of good value wanted four that way it was $80 so I get there and he's got them.

You only had to look at them once to realize number one that they were brand new and number two the price was a third of retail. Yes there's probably a good possibility they were stolen.

I took a good long look said "Here's your money"




And then loaded them in my van and took off yeah I probably was helping out a criminal enterprise but considering my last dealings with the company emblazoned on those propane tanks was rather unpleasant and personally repulsive. So I'm not too sorry.


----------



## squatting dog

Buckeye said:


> Will be visiting my cardiologist later today.  I think I'll ride the Harley.  Spent 8 hours at the ER with my lovely SO yesterday, and I am in need of a little bit of me time.
> 
> And here's your picture..
> 
> View attachment 254424


 Painted a lady friends Sporty yellow. Just something right about that color.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> yes that's our local John Lewis flagship store... they win awards most years for their Christmas commercials..
> 
> this year...


Thanks, Holly.  Another great commercial.  I had no idea where it was going.


----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> Did they find what made the car lock up while turning in reverse?


It was a power steering issue.  The car didn't lock up, the wheel was really hard to turn.  I also have bad tie rods.  I can't wait till the day I'll be able to get a better car, that's for sure.   They told me after repairs the car should last a few more years.


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't been well.  Terrible body aches especially in the legs.  Stuffed up head and chest.  Might be the flu.  I texted my neighbor friend and she offered to get me groceries or dog food.  I am touched by that.  She is so sweet.  

My doctor prescribed antibiotics for sinus and lungs.  It wasn't until after I spoke with my doctor that I got the body aches and pains.  I may message my doctor if these awful body aches don't go away.  I've taken Ibuprofen for them and it helps some.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Haven't been well.  Terrible body aches especially in the legs.  Stuffed up head and chest.  Might be the flu.  I texted my neighbor friend and she offered to get me groceries or dog food.  I am touched by that.  She is so sweet.
> 
> My doctor prescribed antibiotics for sinus and lungs.  It wasn't until after I spoke with my doctor that I got the body aches and pains.  I may message my doctor if these awful body aches don't go away.  I've taken Ibuprofen for them and it helps some.



Have you tested for Covid?


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Have you tested for Covid?


No.  I'm not leaving my apartment.  There's a flu outbreak in my area.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Terrible weather today, cold with snow/sleet showers.  Mrs. L and I have been feeling rough since Monday with what seems like a bad cold. I'm feeling a bit better today, but I'm not going to venture far from the house.  Hopefully our new dishwasher will be delivered this afternoon.

Since we returned from our little break, I've been bombarded with mail about where to go / where to stay on my next holiday.   Please give me a chance to get over the last one!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wishing I'd had an act to get together at 3am when I was awake already. Instead I just lay in bed waiting for 4 am.

I don't know anymore what day it is. Wish I could go back to the fixed schedule I was promised when I accepted the job so I'd at least know if it's Tuesday or Saturday or whenever.

Very, very warm here this morning at 61. Supposed to break another record here today.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Terrible weather today, cold with snow/sleet showers.  Mrs. L and I have been feeling rough since Monday with what seems like a bad cold. I'm feeling a bit better today, but I'm not going to venture far from the house.  Hopefully our new dishwasher will be delivered this afternoon.
> 
> Since we returned from our little break, I've been bombarded with mail about where to go / where to stay on my next holiday.   Please give me a chance to get over the last one!


hope you feel better soon, it does sound like it's more than a Cold...


----------



## hollydolly

It's a White-out this morning here... Ice everywhere... temps are around 37 deg,  2 deg C... 

No plans as yet for today.. think I'll probably stay home. I'm waiting for a book to be delivered today.. and I think I'll put anti-freeze in the car.. and turn the mattress today as well...

My decorations are all up.. just contacted a company whose been fobbing me off with excuses about a purchase which hasn't arrived.. waiting for another excuse from them as to why this item can't be delivered, and if I get one I'm going to do a Credit card chargeback


----------



## -Oy-

It's a lovely crisp (brrrr) sunny day here today. 

We're taking me owd Mum down into town (Lancaster) in her mobility scooter. There may be a photo for the coffee thread


----------



## katlupe

This morning I have to call and cancel the interview I had with the woman who wanted the job of being my aide. On the phone I asked her if she smoked because I could tell she did (or had) by her voice. She said she did but only two during her work day at her other job. I should have said never mind right then. Now that I have a had a chance to think about it, I think it would end up being a nightmare for me. I cannot tolerate the odor of smoke on a person. It makes my eyes water and I get horribly stuffed up and sometimes get a headache. So why bother? 

My water delivery is coming today. I went two months without it because my dispenser had leaked. I had an unopened large bottle sitting here that I could not use. So I bought one of those pumps that is USB charged. Works great so I have set up my delivery again. It is worth the money to me to get it delivered. Too hard getting it from the store and then bringing it up here. 

Other than that I will vacuum and clean the bathroom today. Going through another pile of papers.


----------



## Jackie23

Yesterday I took my dog to the vet and finalized the changeover of company for my medicare supplemental insurance.  Received an Amazon order for the Rose Care fertilizer that I use on my Drift roses...it was on sale so I ordered enough for a year, applied some on the roses as the leaves were turning yellow.  Going to be another warm day here, nothing special planned.


----------



## MickaC

HoneyNut said:


> Today I reviewed and esigned my way through a 91 page document for purchasing the condo/getting a mortgage.   Not sure what could possibly be left to sign at the closing on Friday.  Grossed out by the mortgage company referring to real signing this Friday as "wet signing".  I mean, ewww, couldn't they call it 'ink' signing instead.
> 
> Since there had been snafus of the condo-seller's that weren't resolved until yesterday and the hotel manager was out sick yesterday, I hadn't paid to extend my hotel stay (because until yesterday I had not known whether I would need to stay a couple days or a couple weeks more), so two hotel clerks showed up at my room at 10 AM this morning to remind me today was my checkout day.  Luckily I'd asked the office last night to leave a message for the manager that I needed to extend my stay for three more days, so even tho she was still out sick they were amenable to contacting her to find out what special rate she was willing to give me.  She allowed the lowest daily normal rate and was willing to not charge the pet fees for the additional days.  Whew, still $20 a day more than the awesome special price I'd been paying, but a lot better than having to pay the full regular rate.
> 
> Then I had Fidelity wire my downpayment to the settlement company and I looked sadly at the remaining balance (made sadder by the stock market nose diving the past couple days).
> 
> After that I had to go talk to the store that should deliver me a bed on Friday at my new condo.  Somehow they'd increased the price of the adjustable frame and added the cost of an extended 10 yr warranty on the frame motor, so I had to take in my receipt from the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale when I'd put the bed on layaway, and get the extra warranty removed and the item price adjusted back to where it should be (tho still $14 more than I was quoted, but the guy today showed me that the computer system would not let him reduce the price any further, and since the computer system was down the day I'd put the bed on layaway, I decided I could accept paying the extra $14.  Also he had to get past a red 'low profit' warning message, so maybe that is why someone had tried to add the warranty.  Hope today's guy doesn't get in trouble, he only started working there this week, and at one point turned the keyboard over to me when he couldn't figure out how to fill in part of the order).
> 
> I'm excited to be getting an adjustable bed frame, because the past few months if I drink a lot at bedtime it feels like fluid will slosh up my esophagus when I lay flat, so now I'll be able to just push a button to raise the head of the mattress a little when needed.  Also the feet part can be raised, tho I hope I won't need that, but at the speed at which my body has been deteriorating no doubt I'll soon find that feature useful.
> 
> Then I completed my afternoon by going for a walk as soon as the rain let up (& rescued two stranded earthworms).


I think you’ll love the adjustable bed you’re getting……have had one for years, and love it……you put it into any position that you want or need.
Congratulations on your new home……sounds like you’ll be very happy there.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cleaned up a leak from dishwasher,, walked the dog.

Good thing I don't use  the dishwasher much as  hubby  doesn't have time to work on it.

I think I'm ready to get  rid of it,, but it would leave  a large blank  space in the kitchen.

Hmmm,,,, wonder if  waste   can would  fit in there??,,,


----------



## Right Now

Feeling better after more than a week of fighting with a cold.  I may bake some scones, and later going to a "thank you" party with a friend, hosted by Wells Fargo.  I'll have a drink and finger foods, and socialize a bit.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## StarSong

Went to Costco Business Center yesterday and got everything except eggs.  Believe it or don't, they were completely sold out of 2 dozen and 5 dozen sets of eggs.  Only had 15 dozen and larger quantities available.  Sigh... Will be going out today to get eggs, I guess.  

Baby grandson is sick with a cold so his mom is staying home, meaning no babysitting for me today. Believe me, I'll put the day off to good use. Between business supply chain headaches that require tremendous amounts of research and attention, and being unable to bake while he's here, I'm way behind on my holiday schedule this year.


----------



## Jules

katlupe said:


> My water delivery is coming today. I went two months without it because my dispenser had leaked. I had an unopened large bottle sitting here that I could not use. So I bought *one of those pumps that is USB charged*. Works great


Do you have a link to one of these.


----------



## jet

spent a while in docs today,,,things aint good,,,copd getting worse,,i now have an irreguler heartbeat,,im on the limit for being a diabetic,,my psa showes my prostrate is still in a bad way etc etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,was asked to change my eating and drinking habits,lolol,im 78,bit late changeing what i eat and drink


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> spent a while in docs today,,,things aint good,,,copd getting worse,,i now have an irreguler heartbeat,,im on the limit for being a diabetic,,my psa showes my prostrate is still in a bad way etc etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,was asked to change my eating and drinking habits,lolol,im 78,bit late changeing what i eat and drink


crikey when did you get to be 78 ?.. those years went by fast !!   My ex husband has all those things.. he's only 65... he got Prostate cancer  and had it all removed, but is struggling with the recovery... not helped because his breathing due to COPD is bad.. he's not on Oxygen in the daytime but he needs it to sleep all night.. he doesn't drink now.. not for many years and even then he was a social drinker.. at east he was when we were married, can't speak for the later years , but because of the difficulty breathing he finds it hard to  be able to eat a full meal .. so his weight is severely compromised now.. .. and just climbing one set of stairs has him so out of breath he has to stop for a few minutes before attempting the climb down..

This is a guy who was the heartbeat of the neighbourhood when we were teens....

What I'm saying M.. is really you have to try and do what is going to help you in the next few years.. don't make things worse by not following Medical advice..


----------



## NorthernLight

I have to go out again to deliver vouchers to the food bank. They're only open certain days, so I couldn't drop them off yesterday. I don't know if I'll have to wait in line or not. Maybe I can find a way around it (e.g., deliver them to the sponsoring organization).

Yesterday, the doctor said the feeling in my back was probably in the muscles, and I should do some stretches. I stretch for 15 minutes every day, so it's not that.

After 2 doctor visits and one prescription for (possible) UTI, now I'm supposed to go to the lab tomorrow, and then get an ultrasound -- probably next week.

I was referred for an ultrasound earlier, but the doctor's receptionist failed to record my phone number correctly. Just one of many things that can go wrong. 

Looking further down the line, more things could go wrong. Such as (as has been discussed in this forum), not having someone to drive you or "stay with you."

I don't want to be going for appointments and tests for the rest of my life. If my problem can't be resolved easily (e.g., with antibiotics), I give up. I have nothing/no one to live for, and my days are numbered anyway.


----------



## hearlady

Be careful NL. I just passed a kidney stone that started as a "pulled muscle".
Drink lots of water if you aren't already for a UTI. That's painful too!


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> Do you have a link to one of these.


I do! 

Cozy Blue Water Dispenser


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I have to go out again to deliver vouchers to the food bank. They're only open certain days, so I couldn't drop them off yesterday. I don't know if I'll have to wait in line or not. Maybe I can find a way around it (e.g., deliver them to the sponsoring organization).
> 
> Yesterday, the doctor said the feeling in my back was probably in the muscles, and I should do some stretches. I stretch for 15 minutes every day, so it's not that.
> 
> After 2 doctor visits and one prescription for (possible) UTI, now I'm supposed to go to the lab tomorrow, and then get an ultrasound -- probably next week.
> 
> I was referred for an ultrasound earlier, but the doctor's receptionist failed to record my phone number correctly. Just one of many things that can go wrong.
> 
> Looking further down the line, more things could go wrong. Such as (as has been discussed in this forum), not having someone to drive you or "stay with you."
> 
> I don't want to be going for appointments and tests for the rest of my life. If my problem can't be resolved easily (e.g., with antibiotics), I give up. I have nothing/no one to live for, and my days are numbered anyway.


I kinda feel the same way... all of our days are numbered.. never know when any of us are gonna leave this mortal coil tbh..


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Today I work a shift at my job, so that and then to the gym to do some treadmill walking,
then home and stuff, dinner etc.


----------



## debodun

I changed a burnt out light bulb on the outside of the garage. Had to get the ladder out, then figure how to get inside the light (in red circle in photo). Then spent some time looking for my eyeglasses. I know I had to have them inside somewhere because I drove quite a bit yesterday and had to have them to get home. They weren't in the car or where I usually leave them inside. I have to have them now to drive because my former "good" eye is now my "bad" eye. Finally I saw them on a stand next to the phone in my office and I don't even remember leaving them there. Took my car to have the battery tested, then a little grocery shopping.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dishwasher was delivered as planned and by coincidence, the driver said he had a bad cold last week - and describe the exact same symptoms an Mrs. L and I are suffering.  I  seem to be getting a lot better, but I'm very tired and although I'm hungry, nothing appeals for dinner.  Maybe a small omelette?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Capt Lightning My gramma was a nurse and insisted that canned chicken noodle soup to eat and ginger ale to drink were perfect for colds/flu. Try that. Always made me feel better, and that's what my kids got when they were ailing. DD did the same with her kids.

Maybe it's just comfort food, but it worked for us. And toast and tea for snacks in between.


----------



## Jules

katlupe said:


> I do!
> 
> Cozy Blue Water Dispenser


Thanks, Kat.  I’m going to keep that in mind if we need to change our system.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a pack of pills.. they're called Night Aid.. they're too help you sleep... what does it say on the back of the packet ?... yup, you guessed it..

''warning, these pills may make you drowsy, if so do not drive or operate machinery ''...

what are they saying?.. that _Maybe _they're fake, and they're not going to help aiding sleep ?


----------



## Annika

I worked most of the day today.  Now I am home and going to be eating dinner and feeding my two cats as well. I will then probably just relax and watch a holiday movie before turning in.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> I bought a pack of pills.. they're called Night Aid.. they're too help you sleep... what does it say on the back of the packet ?... yup, you guessed it..
> 
> ''warning, these pills may make you drowsy, if so do not drive or operate machinery ''...
> 
> what are they saying?.. that _Maybe _they're fake, and they're not going to help aiding sleep ?


Called CYA, @hollydolly   Then when someone tries something and gets hurt, they can say, "But the warning was on the label"


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I've been looking for the thread where y'all post birthday wishes for me, do you think I can find it?  (It's probably off with the two working brain cells I have left )  Anyway, thank you for all the lovely wishes, thoughts and kind comments.  Y'all are my fave bunch of on-line people =)


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I've been looking for the thread where y'all post birthday wishes for me, do you think I can find it?  (It's probably off with the two working brain cells I have left )  Anyway, thank you for all the lovely wishes, thoughts and kind comments.  Y'all are my fave bunch of on-line people =)


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/happy-birthday-cinnamonsugar.77384/


----------



## Annika

CinnamonSugar said:


> I've been looking for the thread where y'all post birthday wishes for me, do you think I can find it?  (It's probably off with the two working brain cells I have left )  Anyway, thank you for all the lovely wishes, thoughts and kind comments.  Y'all are my fave bunch of on-line people =)


I am new here so I have yet to wish you a happy birthday. So here goes, happy birthday. What is also a coincidence is since you just celebrated a birthday recently your birthday must fall right around mine. My birthday is on December 2nd.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Annika said:


> I am new here so I have yet to wish you a happy birthday. So here goes, happy birthday. What is also a coincidence is since you just celebrated a birthday recently your birthday must fall right around mine. My birthday is on December 2nd.


Happy belated birthday, @Annika and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jujube

We attended one of the little 'uns Christmas chorus performance tonight.  It was quite enjoyable and at only 45 minutes long....quite enjoyable...lol.  Then we walked around a very well-done light display synced to music in a local park.  Saturday is a night Christmas parade with the kiddies.  Also Saturday afternoon, some cousins are coming to town and I'm dropping by for as long as I can stay smiling....


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Called CYA, @hollydolly   Then when someone tries something and gets hurt, they can say, "But the warning was on the label"


I just hope they help, not being to sleep is so stressful.


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> I just hope they help, not being to sleep is so stressful.


Ditto on that.
And if they do work, @hollydolly 
then please list the ingredients for us, so that the rest of us who are likewise desperate for sleep (preferably at night!) can try to replicate it;
unless of course, it has all the same things we have each already tried, hundreds of dreadful nights in the past. 

I hope it helps you, Holly!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Another day of 'Arctic' conditions, so it's wrap up well and stay warm.  My cold is definitely getting better, but Mrs. L's is still pretty bad.
Installing the new dishwasher wasn't as easy as I had hoped as the hoses were  shorter than ideal, still it's in place now and just waiting till we've some dishes to wash.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's that time again. Up and not quite at 'em but getting there.

At 12 noon today I'm on vacation for a whole blessed week. Yeehaw!


----------



## jet

been for x rays,wasent to bad,10 minute wait,,


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> been for x rays,wasent to bad,10 minute wait,,


good thing you had them done now before they all strike next week ..which would have put them back for months


----------



## Pepper

Had to suspend yesterday.  Didn't even get dressed yesterday, that's a first.  Generally I manage at least that.  Didn't clean Buffy's litter box yesterday!  OMG, that's big news around here.

I'll try to do much of Thursday today.  I'll try.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm absolutely stunned.. I wrote a product review on a Sellers  website ( not Amazon)  for a new rug I received about a month ago, it was a constructive review.. very disappointed in the rug because it's an expensive rug and bought for a specific reason from this particular company..

 I'd just pressed the send button 15 minutes ago..and 5 minutes later ..5 minutes ago in fact .. I got a phone call from the company expressing apologies for the product.. explaining how the product is made, and how the fact that it's moulting shouldn't be happening, and have offered to send me another rug out immediately today.. wow !! I can't tell you how long it is since receiving this excellent kind of customer service


----------



## katlupe

Not wasting any time today. I have a friend who is expected around 11 so want to be ready when she gets here. She is taking me to my hairdresser's and then out to lunch. After that who knows? We haven't seen each other in four years so looking forward to today. Sonny is still sick so he couldn't take me to our hair appointments. Maybe my hairdresser can trim my friend's hair in Sonny's appointment time period. His appointment is usually the time while my hair color is setting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

NorthernLight said:


> @OneEyedDiva  I get such a nice warm feeling when I read about little Deja, or about you caring for her.
> 
> I survived the doctor appointment. Headed to the thrift store. While there I heard the manager saying she somehow had to drop off clothing vouchers to various charities and social service providers. I told her I'd be happy to do it. (I don't like to commit to long-term volunteer work, but a day here or a weekend there is fine.)
> 
> One delivery was for the RCMP's Victim Services. The police station employee said they don't have a Victim Services at the moment because they don't have anyone to fill the job. Such a funny town. The local industry collapsed, so you'd think there would be lots of workers, but many places are understaffed. Anyway, the employee finally said she'd take the vouchers.
> 
> I reported back to the thrift store manager, and suggested she call the police station to clarify. She said they do need used clothing and other items sometimes, for people who can't be sent out in the clothes they were brought in with. For example, if they were arrested in indoor clothes but will be released out into the cold.
> 
> I love it when I learn a tiny tidbit about life, that I never would have thought of!


How nice of you to say that I'll remember to tag you in posts about Deja. She's a little "devil" but has enriched my life so much.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Alligatorob said:


> Physical therapy... trying to figure out how long to keep going....
> 
> I have now met all of my PT goals, however pain is still not gone and mobility isn't what I'd like.  I'm just not sure what PT can do for me I can't do for myself at home or the gym.  Don't need to decide right away, I have appointments for next week.
> 
> This is what's call the torture chair, the most painful thing in PT.  A kind of self operated torture rack.  You push on the levers to force your feet back and legs to bend.  Only limited by your own pain.  Good workout for the arms and shoulders, on the left I push as hard as I can, on the right I have to use both hands...
> 
> I think its been very helpful to me, but I now have more motion than the PT goals...  Won't miss this thing...
> View attachment 254562


You GO Rob! It's good to see your smile though you're being tortured.   I thought the insurance determined how many PT sessions one can have (?)  Know that I pray for you and all those I know who are suffering with chronic pain. May you heal well and quickly. Kudos for your determination.


----------



## Annika

Leaving for work in a few minutes. At least it is a short day for me. I will be finished by 2 p.m. today. I have nothing really planned for this weekend that is exciting. I will probably just stay inside and relax and have a few glasses of Wine and maybe if I get inspired bake some cookies.


----------



## moviequeen1

I took a short walk around 6:40am, was a tad nippy 35,no wind was refreshing
This morning, my friend, Mary&I are going our weekly 'road trip' this time Target. I need to buy a couple items including Swiffer Mop wet cloths. I use them to wash my kitchen/ bathroom floors. Its so much easier for me
 The rest of my day, do couple games on my phone I'm addicted to e.g solitaire,tennis game, word game,read  NYT, go for afternoon walk
Tonight on TV see what story is on 'Dateline' on NBC at 9pm


----------



## Alligatorob

Just tested positive for Covid, so I am doing very little today, at least it will distract me from worrying about my knees so much...  I do have the symptoms and feel sick, but it could be worse, so far anyway.


----------



## Alligatorob

OneEyedDiva said:


> I thought the insurance determined how many PT sessions one can have (?)


They do, but it seems to be a bit of a negotiation between my doctor and physical therapist and Medicare.  They tell me they should not have trouble justifying as many sessions as I need, fortunately.


OneEyedDiva said:


> Know that I pray for you and all those I know who are suffering with chronic pain.


Thank you!


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> Ditto on that.
> And if they do work, @hollydolly
> then please list the ingredients for us, so that the rest of us who are likewise desperate for sleep (preferably at night!) can try to replicate it;
> unless of course, it has all the same things we have each already tried, hundreds of dreadful nights in the past.
> 
> I hope it helps you, Holly!


Sleeping aids can be a big mystery…..what works for some doesn’t work for others.
Years ago, think I tried every off the shelf sleeping aid….none worked for me.
Went to my doctor, he started me on Zopiclone…..4mg…..finally…..proper sleep…..take one every nite.
Down side is, they are addictive.
Without it, quality sleep doesn’t happen…..sadly, it’s a depression thing.
No side affects in the morning…..wake up refreshed.


----------



## Liberty

So far this morning I've fed a backyard Armadilla  a banana in the hopes he won't root around my garden...lol.  Other than that, taking it as it comes, probably put out a few more 
Christmas decorations.


----------



## Jackie23

Good Morning everyone......its a damp but warm morning here today.  I need to give the dog a bath today, I've put it off as long as I can...so that'll be the biggie for me today.
I don't really have sleep problems except waking up too early and not going back to sleep, I usually just give it up and get up.


----------



## NorthernLight

I have a lab appointment, which will mess up my entire day. I don't know why, but any disruption to my normal routine throws me right off!

Partly because it can change my meal time, which in turn can affect my exercise time (because I don't want to exercise on a full stomach). Also because I avoid doing anything in the hours leading up to the appointment, for fear of being late. 

So that's 3 days in a row of no exercise. Then on Monday I'm supposed to have an ultrasound, but I haven't received a phone call about it. 

I find that medical people (not doctors, but nurses, etc.) expect you to already know how the system works, and don't explain things. Then they get mad/impatient when you don't know, or if you ask. 

If I survive Monday, I'm done with medicine for a while.


----------



## NorthernLight

Alligatorob said:


> Just tested positive for Covid, so I am doing very little today, at least it will distract me from worrying about my knees so much...  I do have the symptoms and feel sick, but it could be worse, so far anyway.
> View attachment 254882


Please take care!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> So far this morning I've fed a backyard Armadilla  a banana in the hopes he won't root around my garden...lol.  Other than that, taking it as it comes, probably put out a few more
> Christmas decorations.
> 
> View attachment 254884


OH Wow, having only ever seen those in the Zoo.. or obviously on nature programmes.. it never occurred to me that Armadillos would approach people's homes.. ..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cooked up some homemade tomato & bean soup for lunch.  Not bad - it's the most I've eaten since Sunday.  Decided to listen to a couple of Programmes on the radio iPlayer.   "Sliced bread" is a programme that conducts fairly informal reviews on products and their claims.
The episode I listened to was about Wagyu beef.  Very interesting.
"More or less"  checks out the facts and figures behind the News headlines.  eg. women are 32% more likely to die after an operation if the surgeon is male.  What the  figures actually represented an increase of 5 to 6.6 per thousand ops.(32%)   This in turn does not take into account that some branches of surgery have more male or female surgeons and operate on cases with different levels of complexity.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Just finished eating breakfast, and now I am leaving for my job, I think though it will
be a good day overall


----------



## NorthernLight

Gah. I called the hospital because I hadn't heard about the ultrasound. Turns out that they won't even call me until sometime next week. Geez.


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Without it, quality sleep doesn’t happen…..sadly, it’s a depression thing.
> No side affects in the morning…..wake up refreshed.


Did you mean that you need the sleep to ward off depression, so that the med that provides quality sleep, is needed because it helps to *decrease* depression; 
*Or, *did you mean that the med _causes_ depression as a side effect for needing to take it ongoing?
Either way, I am sorry for the struggles.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> OH Wow, having only ever seen those in the Zoo.. or obviously on nature programmes.. it never occurred to me that Armadillos would approach people's homes.. ..


I too thought that as well, about Anteaters (rather large lumbering ones)
until I saw them first-hand, years ago, in flower beds right up against homes, in the Southern USA.


----------



## JaniceM

I went to grocery store, which I'd been putting off for a couple of days..  now working, hanging out here on forum, and have some emails to do at some point.


----------



## debodun

NorthernLight said:


> Gah. I called the hospital because I hadn't heard about the ultrasound. Turns out that they won't even call me until sometime next week. Geez.


Doesn't that just grab you where the hairs are short. You're sitting on a knife edge and they won't give you the results which they probably already know.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Ditto on that.
> And if they do work, @hollydolly
> then please list the ingredients for us, so that the rest of us who are likewise desperate for sleep (preferably at night!) can try to replicate it;
> unless of course, it has all the same things we have each already tried, hundreds of dreadful nights in the past.
> 
> I hope it helps you, Holly!


it's only Diphehydramine Hydrochloride 50mg... apparently..


----------



## JaniceM

NorthernLight said:


> Gah. I called the hospital because I hadn't heard about the ultrasound. Turns out that they won't even call me until sometime next week. Geez.


Tell them you're anxious for the results, and will sit in their waiting room til you get them.


----------



## NorthernLight

Thank you, @debodun . I haven't even had the appointment yet! That's what I'm waiting to hear about.

I'm about ready to throw in the towel and take my chances. 

I need to develop a personal policy whereby I have a limit on medical stuff, e.g., number of appointments.


----------



## Kaila

Thank you for that post, @hollydolly 
Let us know your experience with it.


----------



## NorthernLight

JaniceM said:


> Tell them you're anxious for the results, and will sit in their waiting room til you get them.


No results. I haven't had the ultrasound yet. 

First the doctor's receptionist copied my phone number wrong and gave the hospital the wrong number. The ultrasound lab is a traveling service and is not here again until next week.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Alligatorob Oh, no! Sorry you're not feeling well As far as the PT is concerned, since you had both done at the same time, shouldn't you get twice the number of appointments? LOL

As of noon today, I'm on vacation. Woohoo and stuff. I feel like a little kid on the last day of school.

We broke temperature records here Wednesday and Thursday. Today? It's cold and rainy again. Thus, the saying "about as dependable as the weather"!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I'm in my 5th day of being in my pj's and staying in my room b/c of this cold.  

I'm not saying I look rough but I used the face recognition feature to get into my banking app and the phone screamed. =P


----------



## MickaC

CinnamonSugar said:


> I'm in my 5th day of being in my pj's and staying in my room b/c of this cold.
> 
> I'm not saying I look rough but I used the face recognition feature to get into my banking app and the phone screamed. =P


Hope you feel better soon. .


----------



## DebraMae

I have been cooking.  I had a biscuit mix I hadn't used that was about to expire so I made a whole box worth of biscuits.  It ended up being about 3 dozen.  They are now in the freezer. Then I baked meatloaf which I will have for dinner for several nights as well as freezing some.


----------



## debodun

I go through biscuit/baking/Bisquick mix fairly quickly. I make cheese and herb drop biscuits that I'm addicted to.


----------



## dobielvr

I had an appt w/my new rheumy yesterday.  I had been there before but met w/the NP.
Anyway, the doctor was much younger than I expected, which is ok w/me.  I appreciate a new doctor with new knowledge and new views.  She told me things I had never heard or known before.  And, I thought I knew it all since I've been dealing w/this disease for over 40yrs.

Come to find out, she's the one who started making the Tumeric ice cream, I think it's called Golden Tumeric Ice Cream.
She's also developed tumeric gummies.  She gave me a sample.

Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I had an appt w/my new rheumy yesterday.  I had been there before but met w/the NP.
> Anyway, the doctor was much younger than I expected, which is ok w/me.  I appreciate a new doctor with new knowledge and new views.  She told me things I had never heard or known before.  And, I thought I knew it all since I've been dealing w/this disease for over 40yrs.
> 
> Come to find out, she's the one who started making the Tumeric ice cream, I think it's called Golden Tumeric Ice Cream.
> She's also developed tumeric gummies.  She gave me a sample.
> 
> Pretty cool, huh?


it may be called Golden Turmeric ice cream because it has the Golden Paste as an ingredient.. which is basically coconut and spices along with the Turmeric...My daughter takes it 4 times a day to stave off the pain from Arthritis in her hand  when her fingers had to be  sewn back on..caused by her fall a few years ago..

https://savorthebest.com/golden-turmeric-milk/


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> it may be called Golden Turmeric ice cream because it has the Golden Paste as an ingredient.. which is basically coconut and spices along with the Turmeric...My daughter takes it 4 times a day to stave off the pain from Arthritis in her hand  when her fingers had to be  sewn back on..caused by her fall a few years ago..
> 
> https://savorthebest.com/golden-turmeric-milk/


 https://mokshaholisticcenter.com/product/golden-ice-spice-turmeric-ice-cream/

I agree w/what you're saying.


----------



## Annika

It is time for some mindless entertainment. Time to turn on the Hallmark Channel and get ready to watch some holiday movies.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Annika said:


> It is time for some mindless entertainment. Time to turn on the Hallmark Channel and get ready to watch some holiday movies.


Yeah. I could do that now that HULU has Halmark in the lineup, but then I'll miss the murder shows.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I got my mattress turned... really heavy mattress, so it was quite a struggle to do it on my own, I have to do it top to bottom, not turn it over, because it's a Tempur mattress, and that can't be turned over .. but pleased it's done now..

Got all the bedding washed... and dried..

Sent off the the few Christmas cards I send by Snail mail...


----------



## Ruthanne

I felt horrible when I woke up today.  My head felt like it was going to explode and sinus congestion.  At least the body aches and pain have gone.  Been taking Cold and flu Max by CVS.  I had a very slight fever.  

Well at least I'm not dead.  

Me and my pet family are listening to music


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Besides a couple of lite chores, yesterday was laundry day and for once I put away all the clothes immediately. So I decided to take it easy today with the exception of putting the remainder of the groceries away (my son went to Shoprite today). I didn't have to cook, cleaned the kitchen up earlier than usual so I can relax tonight, watch my shows, play WWF2 and play with Deja.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah. I could do that now that HULU has Halmark in the lineup, but then I'll miss the murder shows.


Could they be watched on 2 screens at the same time?


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> I felt horrible when I woke up today


Do you have any idea where you might have picked up some virus?
I hope you feel much better very soon!


----------



## HoneyNut

Today was hectic but productive.  I attended the settlement/closing this morning and a few minutes after starting to sign the million pieces of paper, I got a call from the bed people that they had arrived already and were waiting at the loading dock of my building.  I was so lucky - my realtor volunteered to go open the apartment and supervise the bed assembly while I stayed with the seller's realtor and continued signing the papers.
So by the time I legally owned my condo, I already had a bed.    

Setting up internet did not go well tho, the xfinity phone tech support could not get connected to the modem/router that I bought (I think I gave them the wrong MAC address, and I tried to get them to try the correct one and they did, but they didn't have me unplug/restart the modem and I suspect that might be why it didn't work because I didn't see it do any of the lights-blinking activity which maybe restarting it would have initiated).  

But, the tech guy said the condo association bulk account _includes_ having the internet provider's gateway equipment, so I didn't need to buy one myself.   I sure hope Amazon lets me return it.   Meanwhile I have to go find one of the xfinity stores and pick up their gateway starter package, and I will not have any internet until the service guy comes out on Sunday afternoon (i.e., I will be offline for 24+ hours, boo hoo).  I'm so glad I had decided to stay one extra night at the hotel, I don't think I could have survived two days offline.

I took two car loads of stuff to the condo today (including a couple hundred dollars worth of Walmart purchases such as trash cans, dishwasher detergent, fuzzy pink toilet seat cover, towels, etc), and I'll have another load of belongings (+cat) to take when I check out of the hotel in the morning.  Moving is exhausting!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kaila said:


> Could they be watched on 2 screens at the same time?


Sure. No problem except that it would be hard to have one eye and ear on one screen and one eye and ear on the other...


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> Sure. No problem except that it would be hard to have one eye and ear on one screen and one eye and ear on the other...


But if the plots got mixed up with each other, it might be truly scary!


----------



## dobielvr

..........


----------



## Furryanimal

Off to Merthyr Tydfil for the rugby.
They have a 4G pitch so no danger of being frozen off.


----------



## rasmusjc

.....


----------



## Jules

Congratulations on your new home @HoneyNut.  Enjoy.

Can you use your cell phone to tether to your computer or ipad.


----------



## Jules

Sorry to learn that you have covid, @Alligatorob   Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## Jules

Ran out of milk so I walked to the grocery store.  Bought lots of things and had my husband pick me up.  That killed two birds with one stone/walk.  I really need exercise and walking does it for me.  I also did a short walk around the neighbourhood tonight to see the Christmas lights.  

Made meatballs again today.  I haven’t perfected the recipe yet, though it’s getting better.


----------



## Georgiagranny

First day of vacation and I woke up at the usual 4am.

Today is DSIL's birthday. We're going to a BBQ place for an early dinner this afternoon.

So. Laundry? Put up some Christmas decorations? Make some cookies? Do nothing?

Maybe I'll start with scrambling an egg or two for breakfast before making any big decisions.

Oh! I forgot to tell y'all...that new person who was supposed to start "soon"? The one who's a retiree from a different Kroger bakery? Well. Management dragged their feet for so long that she got tired of waiting and told 'em to fuggedabouddit and went to work in another store instead.

Newbie said she understood because she applied in June. Yup. June. When we were desperate for help they sat around dithering, and she didn't start until November. 

Doesn't look like I'll be working a four-day week anytime soon, especially if Newbie really does quit in January to go away to college. Sounds more and more like that's just what she's going to do. Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly

@HoneyNut


----------



## hollydolly

Everywhere is frozen up today..complete white-out... and minus -2 degrees

Less than 24 hours ago the company where I bought a new rug  called me  to say they would replace it for me, after I left a poor product review.. delighted that a new rug arrived 1/2 hour ago...how's that for excellent Customer service.. ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Um. A pix please of the rug _out_ of the box!


----------



## katlupe

After the busy week I have had, I am taking today off. Nothing too complicated or physical outside of the household chores that must be done daily. I have started watching a couple of new (to me) YouTube channels on women who had moved to different countries so will continue watching them today. Having my morning coffee right now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fog and rain...


----------



## 1955

With all the rain were having I’m gonna be putting on my waders to go fetch the boat dock.


----------



## hearlady

The very few Christmas cards I still send out. Organizing pictures for ecards.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> OH Wow, having only ever seen those in the Zoo.. or obviously on nature programmes.. it never occurred to me that Armadillos would approach people's homes.. ..


The babies are so cute Hollydolly...you should see them.  Armadillas are "grubbers" and don't bother humans.  They don't have teeth as such, so they basically gum their meals.  They love 
bananas.  They are very slow moving, too.


----------



## MickaC

Today…..usual cleaning chores….get a fill on some meds, do the grocery thing, I only have 4 things on my list for groceries….we’ll see how many things I leave the store with.
Maybe, a good fetch game outside with Micki, is -3…..and supposed to get to 0.
And maybe waste the rest of the day away with unimportant things. .


----------



## hollydolly

It's absolutely freezing here.. the ice is thick, and it's causing my shed to leak all on one side of the roof..  I don't know if it's condensation or what.. but the whole half of one side of the ceiling is soaked, and that's the side over the bench with all the tools... . I've tried to wipe dry the ceiling with a dry mop, and dried up  all the tools.. including the electric tools and the  bench, with rags.. and moved some of the tools away to the other side.. , and then covered the bench with the bigger tools on it with a Tarpaulin.. I've  also turned on a heater in there..  but I have no idea what else I can do..  this is the second day of it.. I dried it all yesterday as well. but today there was  even bigger puddles on the bench


----------



## Sliverfox

Both of us undecided  what to do today.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, is there any chance this is covered by your homeowner’s insurance.  Take some photos.  It might not hurt to call them.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got my hair cut. What's left is white so time to blue it again.

Not only has the weather not improved, it's forecast to be like this for the next 10 days. Ugh.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Um. A pix please of the rug _out_ of the box!


aww Geegee have you never seen a rug before ?


----------



## StarSong

Getting ready for the 1st birthday luncheon party we're hosting tomorrow for our sweet grandson.  40-ish people expected, so it's going to be a bit of a squeeze.  Thanks to Higgins (the new roomba), almost no areas will need to be hit with the vacuum.  Today will mostly figuring out logistics (where to stage things), some straightening and light dusting.  The house is pretty clean already...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, is there any chance this is covered by your homeowner’s insurance.  Take some photos.  It might not hurt to call them.


yes I've taken the photos.. I'm trying to get hold of my estranged  O/H because I don't know who we're insured with...

Looking at the shed from the bedroom window I can see the roof, covered in snow except all on the one side over the bench


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> aww Geegee have you never seen a rug before ?


Not that one!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Not that one!


how do you know ?..it's just a plain rug


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> because I don't know who we're insured with...


Oh no.  I hope he’s been paying it, if that’s part of your deal.


----------



## JimBob1952

Swam 25 laps.  Exchanged a present from Orvis. (Was supposed to do that Thursday). Helped clean up the house a bit.  Reading a book.  This afternoon, my wife is making eggnog and I'm planning to bake an apple pie.  We're going to a formal event tonight and I need to save some time to practice tying the stupid black tie.  

Some people look like James Bond in a tuxedo.  I look like the guy who serves the main course at dinner.


----------



## jet

Holls,buy a cheep tarp and cover the shed,tie bricks on the corners to hold it down,,,keep it dry over winter


----------



## Jules

jet said:


> Holls,buy a cheep tarp and cover the shed,tie bricks on the corners to hold it down,,,keep it dry over winter


Holly, be very careful on a ladder if you decide to go this route.  

Running a heater to dry out the shed must be costing you a fortune. 

What a heck of a time of year to have a leak in that roof.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Holly, be very careful on a ladder if you decide to go this route.
> 
> Running a heater to dry out the shed must be costing you a fortune.
> 
> What a heck of a time of year to have a leak in that roof.


yes it is costing a fortune so I've only got it on for 2 hours per day which will be very costly even then..

I am concerned about going up on a ladder, simply because if I do there's probably nothing that I'll be able to see, and anyway it may slip against the ice ..
 I think it maybe leaking through the edges.. Estranged O/H is not replying to me... nothing new there..


----------



## Disgustedman

I'm hoping for a break in the clouds. Going to fill my tanks. Oh boy $14.50 per tank and 7 of them. I'll be warm for 21 days though. 

Not to brag, but my reflexes are still good. A church group dropped off 3 boxes of food (7-11 castoffs) and there was still a LOT left, rather than see them in a dumpster, I took them to another homeless village.

I was about to enter the intersection, when a coupe slid out from the right, making a VERY wide right turn, car in right lane comes into mine. I go into middle turn lane.

Neither of us impact the coupe, but we're talking inches of clearance. I then stopped at the place to drop off food. Driving back, wasn't cursing the driver, just glad I saw, then reacted within milliseconds....yep, still good on driving.


----------



## Pepper

Just decorating, getting my tip list in order, writing out Xmas cards, figuring out how much $ I need for the rest of the year (more than the past 11 months put together!) and writing to my Canadian sister-in-law (had 8, about half dead already); rode my exercise bike 20 minutes.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I am fire keeper today. I am keeping our stove at a low burning warmness. Can't be to hot, can't be to low ( it will go out ). Feeding cats, exercising...bringing in more wood, hanging out here, and doing some research on stuff I am interested in. Oh yea, doing a bit of cleaning also.


----------



## NorthernLight

To dry out a damp building, you can buy large bags (or containers) of calcium chloride at a farm supply store. It really works. The bags are about 20 kg, so you might need help. If you buy the bag, put it in an open bin.


My entire week has been off schedule because of appointments and errands. 

Now my local language partner has changed our meeting time so he can watch a World Cup game. So I'll meet with him this afternoon, and not do much else! 

I'll talk to my long-distance language partner in the evening too. That's almost daily.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Showered, have a load of wash in the machine, made an ‘essentials’ run to the grocery store.  I had hoped to put on a pot of bean soup but maybe later.  Back to bed


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> Holls,buy a cheep tarp and cover the shed,tie bricks on the corners to hold it down,,,keep it dry over winter


It's a Gable  roof *M*... don't know how I would tie bricks to the end of the Tarp... looks like this.. double doors, neither window opens, and there's also one on the side


----------



## Pepper

I've lived in apartments smaller than your shed.  If you put in a bathroom I could move right in!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I've lived in apartments smaller than your shed.  If you put in a bathroom I could move right in!


well there's a freezer in there so you'd have food.. and I've got a camping toilet...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> well there's a freezer in there so you'd have food.. and I've got a camping toilet...


All I need is my camping stove & I'm in!


----------



## Furryanimal

Back from the rugby.
listening to Army v Navy on Westwood 1


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> All I need is my camping stove & I'm in!


you'll need to fix the leaky roof tho'...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> you'll need to fix the leaky roof tho'...


Okay, but the price is coming off my rent.  Until then, pots & pans will have to do!


----------



## hollydolly

I was just thinking... today has been a mix of emotions and luck or not as the case may be...

MY shed roof is leaking and in danger of causing quite  substantial water damage to the contents... 

 My DD was in a p**y mood when she rang this morning.. annoyed me..

Regardless of me bleeding them, my radiators upstairs are not getting hot, which means I'm paying for heat yet the upstairs remains cold...and with the price of heating currently I cannot afford to lose heat...

OTOH>.. 
Today I  was sent a New Expensive rug to replace one I bought which wasn't up to expected standard..for free..without having to return the first one

 I had a totally unexpected  Bonus payment  into my  bank account.. 

A book I ordered and have been looking forward to reading.. which has been held up due to the Postal strike arrived today...

..and the noisy  foreign tenants who rent the house next door  have returned to Bulgaria for the rest of the month...woohoo!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Okay, but the price is coming off my rent.  Until then, pots & pans will have to do!


Fine ..I agree to that, you can have £20 off the rent... so that will leave just £2,300 to pay weekly...


----------



## Pepper

£650. per month.  That's my final offer


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> £650. per month.  That's my final offer


Done.. and you can have the leak ...don't say I never give you anything for free...


----------



## Pepper

Love free stuff!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm running away. My cursor quit working so I'm reduced to using a mouse. It's a PITA.

Besides that, I've been cranky all day. And it's dark outside, gloomy, cold, and everdamnthang that could be screwed up, is. My hair needs to be colored. I don't like being cold. I don't like dark and gloomy. My lower denture doesn't fit quite right, which adds to my crankiness.

_And I feel like whining so just pay me no mind.      _


----------



## Georgiagranny

Furthermore, the tablet that I got for Christmas last year? The tablet that I couldn't use because I couldn't get into it and the person on the other end of the phone who was supposed to help? That person whose English was so bad that I couldn't understand him nor he me? That person who couldn't understand that I needed to talk to a person who spoke American English? Yeah. Him.

That tablet has been sitting here for a year now, unused. So DSIL is going to try to get into it. First it has to charge. That'll take a while because it hasn't been charged for a year.

I _hate_ technology. Abacus. Two tin cans and a string. Or remember "Number, please?" Carrier pigeons. Human messengers. And remember letter carriers? The ones who came twice a day? I'm ready to go back to that stuff. Heck, today I'd even go back to laundry on a washboard with FelsNaptha and rinsing in galvanized tubs, hanging the clothes on a line.

Add all that to the fact that the retiree who was going to work in our bakery who got tired of the shuffling and hem-hawing and went to work somewhere else.

I've had it, I tell you! I want a drink and a cigarette. Never mind. Bring me a bottle and a straw and a whole carton of cigs.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I want my mommy


----------



## Georgiagranny

Never mind. I don't want my mommy. She didn't like me.

DSIL is gonna do a factory reset on the tablet after it charges. It was so dead that it will take about an hour. Truly. An hour. It was pretty dead

Looks like this laptop is about ready for the last rites. It's kinda old...maybe four or five years? Old eough that it runs on Windows 10 because it's not up to date enough for Windows 11.

Carrier pigeons.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm posting with the tablet! DSIL made it all better


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I want my mommy


just grab a grandchild...they'll see all your technology all right


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> I was just thinking... today has been a mix of emotions and luck or not as the case may be...
> 
> MY shed roof is leaking and in danger of causing quite  substantial water damage to the contents...
> 
> My DD was in a p**y mood when she rang this morning.. annoyed me..
> 
> Regardless of me bleeding them, my radiators upstairs are not getting hot, which means I'm paying for heat yet the upstairs remains cold...and with the price of heating currently I cannot afford to lose heat...
> 
> OTOH>..
> Today I  was sent a New Expensive rug to replace one I bought which wasn't up to expected standard..for free..without having to return the first one
> 
> I had a totally unexpected  Bonus payment  into my  bank account..
> 
> A book I ordered and have been looking forward to reading.. which has been held up due to the Postal strike arrived today...
> 
> ..and the noisy  foreign tenants who rent the house next door  have returned to Bulgaria for the rest of the month...woohoo!


quoting my own post just to add, that I managed to get 2 of the 3 upstairs Radiators working after bleeding them for a second time.. so the heat in the house is reaching optimum temp quicker, thank goodness


----------



## HoneyNut

I checked out of the hotel this morning so my post-retirement extended traveling trip is officially over.  Kind of sad about that.

It turns out that even tho my internet isn't being set up until tomorrow, now that the xfinity provider has me in their system, I was able to create a user account and now I can log into the local hotspot for internet (I don't really understand what the hotspot is or how far it extends, but it is available here in my condo so that is good enough for me!).  Technology sometimes is so convenient!

My new bed feels like a rock, I hope it will loosen up, at the store the mattress felt like a bouncy firm not like a solid board.  They don't accept returns/exchanges until a person has given the bed 30 days to break in.  But will I break before that???  I've ordered a mattress topper from Amazon.  Hope it arrives soon, it looks like delivery times are strangely long, maybe due to the holiday rush.

Also my bed doesn't have a headboard and the guys that set it up left it several inches from the wall, and I was all stressing about it because I like to sit up in bed to read, so I ordered a bolster pillow from Amazon, but then just now while I was typing about it I realized I can probably sit up because the whole bed adjusts so I ran in and tried that.  Looks like it will lift the head enough, and it occurs to me all the bending will probably soften the mattress (maybe eventually too much but that worry can wait for the future).  

I'm doing a very poor job of unpacking, after I finish tossing everything just anywhere and recover from all the change, I will have a LOT of work to do to adjust kitchen shelves so short-me can reach more than one, and I need drawer/shelf paper, I feel like the place needs a good cleaning but I don't even have a scrub sponge or sink cleaner or vacuum (I'm suddenly missing hotel life and maid service), and then I guess I can think about organizing better.

My poor cat couldn't find a good place to hide and was trying to look small in a corner, so I made it a priority to get the bed skirt on so he could hide in his favorite type of hidey-spot under the bed.  He spent hours under there, but now he's come out to explore (cautiously).


----------



## Disgustedman

Disgustedman said:


> I'm hoping for a break in the clouds. Going to fill my tanks. Oh boy $14.50 per tank and 7 of them. I'll be warm for 21 days though.
> 
> Oh Lord, that was a major mistake......... My right shoulder is on fire. Aspirin helps, but throb, throb, throb.......$100.88 for all of them, but again, warm for 21 days


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning from me and my tablet! Once again I was wide awake at 4am. Might as well keep it as my wake up time, vacation or not.

More rain today so the hair will probably get colored. Other than that, it's too early to make any big decisions.


----------



## jet

just salted driveway and paths,,i went arse over tit yesterday,and i got a grazed thigh grrrrr,,,


----------



## hollydolly

It's like a winter wonderland outside.. I've even got Icicles hanging from the Eves outside my office room window... 

Was thinking of going  out today...but I don't think I will. Gonna stay in the warm..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> It's like a winter wonderland outside..


Picture please ma'am.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Picture please ma'am.


----------



## Pepper

Love those window icicles!


----------



## hollydolly

well they don't show up too well on my phone.. they're very fine.. almost like string...


----------



## Pepper

For my grandson, I hope it snows this year.  I don't think we had more than one little snow last year.  My grandson is growing up during climate change, I really see the difference in our weather.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Wow! That's a lotta ice. I should quit whining about overcast sky and rain...

Hair is the right shade of blue now.

Bed is made.

Litter box is clean.

Showered. Get dressed now just in case there's somewhere to go?

Dig Christmas decorations outta the closet and put some out? Maybe it'll make me feel Christmas-y.

Thinking about making Spritz and refrigerator cookies. So far it's only in the thinking stage. I hate to rush into anything.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had a cuppa tea and a piece of toast, now back in bed listening to some of the seasonal sections of Handel’s Messiah (He shall Feed His Flock / For Unto Us a Child is Born)…. Gentle on the ears and the soul

if this cold hasn’t eased off in a day or two I’m off to the clinic.  Tired of feeling like death warmed over


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's a good thing I got dressed because DD needed to pick something up from the garden center. I went along to get some of that stuff that kills the weeds, not the lawn. Now it needs to quit raining so I can kill the dollar weed before it takes over.

Then we went to Publix so DGD could get stuff for breakfast. So far it's scrambled eggs, biscuits and gravy, bacon, sausage, hash browns and a fruit bowl. I won't need to eat again until a week from Wednesday.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I finally tested negative yesterday for COVID yesterday after being positive and sick for nearly ten days so today I am going to wash my bedding and do a thorough cleaning of my place.


----------



## StarSong

Shared my first cup of coffee with you all this morning.  Now it's time to get myself in gear for the party.  People start arriving in a little under four hours.  

Broke out some of my mom's beautiful cup and saucer collection for those who will be drinking tea or coffee. Washed and dried them yesterday to freshen them up. So lovely - and it brings Mom into today's celebration.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Love those window icicles!


got some Ice Webs in the garden on the hedges, the shed and the fence...


----------



## Been There

I am going to a basketball game in D.C. I don’t know who is playing. I received a call yesterday morning from a friend asking if I would go along with him to this game today. I don’t know anything about it. He wants to try to talk to the cheerleader’s trainer and needs someone to give him emotional support. Now that’s sad.


----------



## Pappy

Got up 5:30 this morning, had breakfast and put together my world famous, , chicken stew. This time I loaded it lots of veggies and chicken. Only problem is…I have to smell it cooking all day.


----------



## jujube

Going to a dance recital this evening.  I'm sure it will be....uh....enthralling.  And long.  But that's what Meemaws do.


----------



## Jules

Going to dust and then put out a few Christmas Ornaments.  We’re having company for dinner on Tuesday.  These are the ones on Joel Fuhrman’s diet.  It makes it a challenge. I spent an hour yesterday searching for an interesting dessert.  I really want to make a Bacardi Rum cake.  Sigh.


----------



## Disgustedman

Still suffering. Shower, breakfast, coffee. Aspirin, yeahhhhhhh


----------



## Mizmo

Snow overnight and roads are messy.  I was planning my once a week grocery shop but now forget it.!!
Wishing now I had done it yesterday when I nipped out for gas.

The roads are in good shape but parking lots for shops are a disaster especially now that  I have to use my little shopping cart.
The walker is a dead loss for grocery  shopping trips.
I find the big ones in the stores way too heavy for me now.
Anyone else have that trouble?
Some of the stores have  the smaller  two level ones but they are always snapped up by old biddies like me  and seldom available.
So ..... I will do some general housework for about five minutes , then settle down to my favourite pastime with a visit to SF now and again to see what you lot are up to.


Have the best day you can y'all......


----------



## hollydolly

@Mizmo   we have 2 main shopping trolleys in our supermarkets.. the deep ones.. thus.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and the shallow ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always use the Shallow ones because my back hurts leaning into the bottom of the Depper ones to lay everything out at the checkout..

..however I get irritated at Costco..because their regular trolleys are waaaayyy tooo deep and way to heavy to easily manoeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish they would introduce shallower trolleys /Cart.. for those of us who don't need to push a great big cart around for 4 or 5 things


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> @Mizmo   we have 2 main shopping trolleys in our supermarkets.. the deep ones.. thus..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the shallow ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the Shallow ones because my back hurts leaning into the bottom of the Depper ones to lay everything out at the checkout..
> 
> I wish they would introduce shallower trolleys /Cart.. for those of us who don't need to push a great big cart around for 4 or 5 things


Oh I like that shallow one...wish we had those.
This is our smaller one, still needs bending but easier  to push than the monsters


----------



## Sliverfox

Lunch is  over,,  clothes  need taken out of   dryer.

An extension cord   has to be hunted up if I want to finish cleaning  the basement.
One step from the bottom & shop vac came  tumbling  down.
No damage to it or me.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> that new person who was supposed to start "soon"? The one who's a retiree from a different Kroger bakery? Well. Management dragged their feet for so long that she got tired of waiting and told 'em to fuggedabouddit and went to work in another store instead.


oh m'gosh!  That place should _win _an award.  Just not sure what type of award, we could possibly give to your employer!


----------



## hollydolly

It's snowing hard... and laying thick...


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's pretty in the pictures. I wouldn't want to live in it ever again

DSIL just tested positive for Covid. 10 more minutes before I can read mine. Fingers crossed that I'm negative, but we spent a lot of time together working on my laptop and the tablet after supper yesterday.

The whole family laughs at me because I mask up everywhere I go. Like that helps? Others are protected from me, but if they aren't masked, I'm not protected from them


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> oh m'gosh!  That place should _win _an award. Just not sure what type of award, we could possibly give to your employer!


Isn’t there a tongue-in-cheek award called The Razzie (?)


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> however I get irritated at Costco..because their regular trolleys are waaaayyy tooo deep and way to heavy to easily manoeuvre


Me too.  The carts are huge.  Some specialist must have done a study that decided huge, empty carts inspire us to shop more.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Test is negative, but...I have appt for mammogram and ultrasound on Wed. They might not want me to come in since I've been exposed, even though I've been vaxxed and boosted.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jules said:


> Me too.  The carts are huge.  Some specialist must have done a study that decided huge, empty carts inspire us to shop more.


It never fails that if I take a big cart, it stays empty! If I take one of those little baskets you can carry, there's always too much and it's too heavy. If I take neither? I'm in a world of hurt with purchases and have to go back and get a cart!


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> It never fails that if I take a big cart, it stays empty! If I take one of those little baskets you can carry, there's always too much and it's too heavy. If I take neither? I'm in a world of hurt with purchases and have to go back and get a cart!


That should be called Murphy’s Law of Shopping.  Happens to me all the time so now I take a full size cart in grocery stores.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Me too.  The carts are huge.  Some specialist must have done a study that decided huge, empty carts inspire us to shop more.


trouble with those Huge Costco carts, I find that I am careful not to put too much in because I can't control it's movements because it's so heavy. It's not just me either because I've seen men struggling with them too...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Alligatorob said:


> Just tested positive for Covid, so I am doing very little today, at least it will distract me from worrying about my knees so much...  I do have the symptoms and feel sick, but it could be worse, so far anyway.
> View attachment 254882


Oh Noooooo Rob!! I hope your symptoms don't get too bad and that you'll...


----------



## hollydolly

Taken in the Pitch dark just now at  10.15pm a little corner of my garden, taken from the back door...

Not a bad picture for literally being in the Pitch Dark...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Taken in the Pitch dark just now at  10.15pm a little corner of my garden, taken from the back door...
> 
> Not a bad picture for literally being in the Pitch Dark...


Now I have a sense of our time difference HD. SF's time stamps can get confusing at times. Definitely not a bad picture. I wouldn't have guessed that you took it in the dark.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> trouble with those Huge Costco carts, I find that I am careful not to put too much in because I can't control it's movements because it's so heavy. It's not just me either because I've seen men struggling with them too...


Same here!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Now I have a sense of our time difference HD. SF's time stamps can get confusing at times. Definitely not a bad picture. I wouldn't have guessed that you took it in the dark.


yes just took it on my Iphone 12 Pro.. just 10 mins ago at 10.15pm   I'm so surprised that it came out so well because my Iphone X was terrible in the dark.. and this one I've only tried where there's been some lighted areas at night...


----------



## Right Now

Whew !   What a day that should have been relaxing.

First, calling hours at the funeral home for a very longtime friend of mine.
Then, needed fresh veggies so off to the supermarket for a bag full of groceries.
Home again, did load of washing and changed the sheets on my bed (love 'em crisp and fresh)
Also decided to make a batch of cranberry white chocolate scones, but called my neighbor and told her I would bring some by tomorrow.   It's been snowing all day with no let up.

Guess I'll get comfy and enjoy a glass of wine later.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went to McD's again this morning for an egg and cheese biscuit. I've had that twice this month...more than I've had in the last year.  Then it was on to the Amazon hub to pick up my packages. My honorary daughter bought lunch for me from Wendy's and she and my (youngest) grandson came by and we broke bread together. Of course we had fun conversation. I took a couple of naps today. That seems to be the only way I get sleep anymore. I'm going to attempt to trim Deja's nails this evening during which time I'll have to calm her with a lickable cat treat. Then it's my usual...a little T.V. watching and playing WWF2.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> yes just took it on my Iphone 12 Pro.. just 10 mins ago at 10.15pm   I'm so surprised that it came out so well because my Iphone X was terrible in the dark.. and this one I've only tried where there's been some lighted areas at night...


I've taken photos out the front too.. they're actually superb. I've sent them to my DD but sorry folks I'm not going to post them here.. obvious Privacy issues

Look on the ''weather'' thread ...guys... I;ve posted some pictures from the media of snow in London from tonight

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2022-hows-the-weather-where-you-are.67493/page-91


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Right Now said:


> Whew !   What a day that should have been relaxing.
> 
> First, calling hours at the funeral home for a very longtime friend of mine.
> Then, needed fresh veggies so off to the supermarket for a bag full of groceries.
> Home again, did load of washing and changed the sheets on my bed (love 'em crisp and fresh)
> Also decided to make a batch of cranberry white chocolate scones, but called my neighbor and told her I would bring some by tomorrow.   It's been snowing all day with no let up.
> 
> Guess I'll get comfy and enjoy a glass of wine later.


Hmmmm....maybe you need a refresher course in relaxing! You had quite a busy, productive day! I'm very sorry you lost your friend; I know how very hard that is.


----------



## Blessed

Grandson here today.  Folks gone to a work Christmas event.  We have watched Home Alone 1 and now just started Home Alone 2.  As usual, he has asked for pizza for dinner.  Guess I will have to eat ham, macaroni and cheese, green beans tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm gonna make scones tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm gonna make scones tomorrow morning.


I'm coming for breakfast and or lunch....


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Got up 5:30 this morning, had breakfast and put together my world famous, , chicken stew. This time I loaded it lots of veggies and chicken. Only problem is…I have to smell it cooking all day.


Tada. And here it is. So good.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Coffee/tea and cranberry-orange scones around 8am. Anybody else?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Coffee/tea and cranberry-orange scones around 8am. Anybody else?


Tea for me, Ta...


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Coffee/tea and cranberry-orange scones around 8am. Anybody else?


OMG...I have never tasted cranberry* orange* scones...see you at 8am. 
Tea for me too.


----------



## NorthernLight

Today did not go as planned. My abdominal discomfort has been steadily getting worse, in spite of a round of antibiotics 3 weeks ago.

Today I felt badly enough that I canceled my scheduled activities. I slept all afternoon, then woke up and vomited. Probably not something I ate, as no food came up. (Sorry, TMI.)

I had blood taken on Friday, and am supposed to get an ultrasound this week. So perhaps the mystery will be solved soon.

My local language partner has kindly offered to pick up groceries or whatever I might need. He works during the day, so I hope I'll be in good enough shape to go for the ultrasound on my own.


----------



## Bella

NorthernLight said:


> Today did not go as planned. My abdominal discomfort has been steadily getting worse, in spite of a round of antibiotics 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Today I felt badly enough that I canceled my scheduled activities. I slept all afternoon, then woke up and vomited. Probably not something I ate, as no food came up. (Sorry, TMI.)
> 
> I had blood taken on Friday, and am supposed to get an ultrasound this week. So perhaps the mystery will be solved soon.
> 
> My local language partner has kindly offered to pick up groceries or whatever I might need. He works during the day, so I hope I'll be in good enough shape to go for the ultrasound on my own.


@NorthernLight,  I'm sorry you're feeling so badly. Hopefully, the test results will provide you with an explanation for what has been going on. Fingers crossed. It's good of your language partner to help you out. He sounds like a nice guy.


----------



## Jules

Sending positive thoughts for you @NorthernLight   I hope they figure this out soon.  TG for your language partner.


----------



## Jules

The few Christas decorations are out.  A quick trip to the store.  Out for dinner.  I’m tried and was ready to go to bed at 9.  Dragging it out until at least 10.  Usually it’s 11.


----------



## Pappy

Got my outside lights from Amazon yesterday and will put them up today. Also, a couple small gifts for my wife.


----------



## Pepper

I have so much to do I'm getting very overwhelmed and when that happens nothing gets done at all.  I need to calm down & wake up all at the same time!


----------



## Georgiagranny

making scones


----------



## Pinky

Up since 4:30 a.m. 
Checking email, eating cereal, and checking out the forum.
Going back to bed to read for awhile.
I like the quiet morning hours, just to myself


----------



## hollydolly

It's up to our knees in snow here.. very funny to open the gate and see the snow all stacked up like a wall behind it.. not so funny to see that my shed has all ice hanging from the ceiling over the  workbench  and all the tools. I have nowhere to move everything to and even if I had it's all too heavy for me to lift. I'm concerned because there's lots of electrics in there, none less than a full freezer..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Scones in the oven.

@hollydolly Does all that sNOw mean you're not gonna make it here for tea and scones?

@Mizmo, and what's your excuse? Where are you?

Maybe @CinnamonSugar can truck on up here?

And now the scones are done. Five minutes until they're cool enough to eat...guess I'll have to eat 'em all myself.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Scones in the oven.
> 
> @hollydolly Does all that sNOw mean you're not gonna make it here for tea and scones?
> 
> @Mizmo, and what's your excuse? Where are you?
> 
> Maybe @CinnamonSugar can truck on up here?


I wish, @Georgiagranny


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Scones in the oven.
> 
> @hollydolly Does all that sNOw mean you're not gonna make it here for tea and scones?
> 
> 
> 
> And now the scones are done. Five minutes until they're cool enough to eat...guess I'll have to eat 'em all myself.


Snowed in here... Pics here...   https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-area-in-the-snow-pics.77529/

 you'll have to eat all the scones yerself...


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Scones in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> @Mizmo, and what's your excuse? Where are you?
> 
> 
> 
> And now the scones are done. Five minutes until they're cool enough to eat...guess I'll have to eat 'em all myself.




Yep...Dang, Dang,  no travel today snowy here too...
I will eat  two virtually with my morning cuppa tea...


----------



## timoc

A courier has just delivered my big, big, thick fur lined (not real fur) fleece jacket that fits well below my bum. Oooooh it's very heavy and warm too, and there is lots of room in it, so I may just nip over the road and invite a certain lovely lady to join me inside..... do you think she might?


----------



## MickaC

Right Now said:


> Whew !   What a day that should have been relaxing.
> 
> First, calling hours at the funeral home for a very longtime friend of mine.
> Then, needed fresh veggies so off to the supermarket for a bag full of groceries.
> Home again, did load of washing and changed the sheets on my bed (love 'em crisp and fresh)
> Also decided to make a batch of cranberry white chocolate scones, but called my neighbor and told her I would bring some by tomorrow.   It's been snowing all day with no let up.
> 
> Guess I'll get comfy and enjoy a glass of wine later.


Sorry for your loss or your friend..


----------



## katlupe

I just got a pot of chicken noodle-less soup in the Instant Pot going. Put my laundry away and I have a small load left to do today. Not going anywhere except when the snow melts a bit to the dumpster. That is all I know so far for my day.


----------



## katlupe

timoc said:


> A courier has just delivered my big, big, thick fur lined (not real fur) fleece jacket that fits well below my bum. Oooooh it's very heavy and warm too, and there is lots of room in it, so I may just nip over the road and invite a certain lovely lady to join me inside..... do you think she might?


Maybe. Show us a picture so we can make sure.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Welp. So far I've eaten two of the scones. OMG! They are sooooo good! Not to worry @hollydolly and @Mizmo I can easily eat them all.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> chicken noodle-*less *soup


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> Up since 4:30 a.m.
> Checking email, eating cereal, and checking out the forum.
> Going back to bed to read for awhile.
> I like the quiet morning hours, just to myself


Hey I was up around 4a.m. too. We coulda had a cup o tea together.  Went back to bed just after 5...dozed for an hour or so.
Dreamin about  @Georgiagranny's delicious scones I wouldn't get to eat...more tea and toast.


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Hey I was up around 4a.m. too. We coulda had a cup o tea together.  Went back to bed just after 5...dozed for an hour or so.
> Dreamin about  @Georgiagranny's delicious scones I wouldn't get to eat...more tea and toast.


We could have shared a virtual cup of tea! Next time, for sure!

My Aussie former MIL used to make scones for me .. no measuring. We had them fresh baked, with 
clotted cream and jam. Soooo delicious


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Welp. So far I've eaten two of the scones. OMG! They are sooooo good! Not to worry @hollydolly and @Mizmo I can easily eat them all.


Oh do shut up GG...I am droolin...
I was just telling Pinky about it
...but..well...I hope you enjoyed them. 
 Will look for an invitation again in the spring


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday's party went off quite well. I'll pack away most of Mom's teacups in a little while, but have decided to leave a few out for us to enjoy.  DGS and DGD (10 & 7) flipped for them and actually drank tea at the party so they could use them.  

Some business stuff to attend to later this morning and then I'll move back into cookie baking gear.


----------



## Right Now

Georgiagranny said:


> Welp. So far I've eaten two of the scones. OMG! They are sooooo good!


I had two of mine last night, and they were the best I've ever made!  Cranberry and whit chocolate chips!  Fantastic!
I'll have to make more in January.


----------



## hollydolly

It's absolutely ferkin' freezin' here today.   This isn't a recent photo. but the snow here today is up to my calves.. and I wouldn't be able to go out without a hat like in this picture.. and I didn't.. I put my thickest winter duvet coat on and my hat and gloves to go out... and my neighbour who I thought had gone away for Xmas was out playing snowballs and building snowmen with his kids...

Literally treacherous to walk outside.... and of course people are having to drive at about 5mph.. no-one has snow tyre  chains, and the roads don't get cleared of ice and snow.. I've had to bite the bullet where the heating is concerned and just have it on, but it's taking ages to even reach temperature... and my feet are feezing despite having 2 pairs of woolly socks on.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly look on Amazon for toe warmers. They are made by Hot Hands. Little packet-like things that you put in the toes of your shoes. Put on your sox, then shoes, et voila! warm for about 8 hours. I use them on the days I work because our floors are tile over concrete and bloody cold.

Another thing: Yaktrax. They're shoe chains. When you need them, you'll be glad you have them.

Recipe for scones made 8. So far there are 4 left. Oink


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly look on Amazon for toe warmers. They are made by Hot Hands. Little packet-like things that you put in the toes of your shoes. Put on your sox, then shoes, et voila! warm for about 8 hours. I use them on the days I work because our floors are tile over concrete and bloody cold.
> 
> Another thing: Yaktrax. They're shoe chains. When you need them, you'll be glad you have them.
> 
> Recipe for scones made 8. So far there are 4 left. Oink


I have Yatrax.. you've just reminded me..I'd forgotten all about them.. now I just have to try and remember where I put them, what's the betting they're in the loft !!?


----------



## Jules

Holly, is this record setting snow and cold temperatures.  You had a record setting hot summer.  That’s what happened to us two years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Coffee/tea and cranberry-orange scones around 8am. Anybody else?


Cranberry-Orange are my favorite, and the first ones to be sold out at Whole Foods.


----------



## RadishRose

NorthernLight said:


> Today did not go as planned. My abdominal discomfort has been steadily getting worse, in spite of a round of antibiotics 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Today I felt badly enough that I canceled my scheduled activities. I slept all afternoon, then woke up and vomited. Probably not something I ate, as no food came up. (Sorry, TMI.)
> 
> I had blood taken on Friday, and am supposed to get an ultrasound this week. So perhaps the mystery will be solved soon.
> 
> My local language partner has kindly offered to pick up groceries or whatever I might need. He works during the day, so I hope I'll be in good enough shape to go for the ultrasound on my own.


So sorry you're ill North. It's probably something minor. Let us know.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Today I work a shift at my job, then home and cooking for a Holiday potluck tomorrow...


----------



## RadishRose

Might as well go outside and push the snow off my car. Everything is ploughed away or melted. Have to walk the dog anyway.

Enjoyed 2 Walkers Shortbread Cookies after breakfast. My favorite cookie.
Took homemade veg and cabbage soup out of the freezer to thaw.


----------



## katlupe

I walked out to the dumpster and then around the front of the building. It is 28 degrees right now. So it was refreshing after being cooped up all day. Took some pictures and I posted a few on my diary page. Made my soup earlier and already had a bowl. Good on a cold day, though I am not cold inside. Now going to make the Keto Chow pecan stick buns replacement shake for ice cream for tomorrow. Cannot wait to try it! I am getting started on vacuuming at the same time. Multi tasking.


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm feeling somewhat better today. Thank you for your kind thoughts.

I'm going to flip the mattress and change all the bedding (including mattress cover, etc.). And vacuum the bedroom.

Keep checking my messages to see if ultrasound calls about an appointment.

That's enough for one day!

No exercise, as I still feel a bit queasy.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> I'm feeling somewhat better today. Thank you for your kind thoughts.
> 
> I'm going to flip the mattress and change all the bedding (including mattress cover, etc.). And vacuum the bedroom.
> 
> Keep checking my messages to see if ultrasound calls about an appointment.
> 
> That's enough for one day!
> 
> No exercise, as I still feel a bit queasy.


Take care of yourself and get better.


----------



## Leann

It's quite cold here today. A winter storm will be coming through in two days so I'm double-checking things to make sure I have what I need prior to its arrival.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Might as well go outside and push the snow off my car. Everything is ploughed away or melted. Have to walk the dog anyway.
> 
> Enjoyed 2 Walkers Shortbread Cookies after breakfast. My favorite cookie.
> Took homemade veg and cabbage soup out of the freezer to thaw.


I love Walkers Shortbread Cookies too .. I'm afraid I can't limit myself to 2!


----------



## dobielvr

Coloring my hair....Nice n Easy.  5G


----------



## Trila

Hello everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a wonderful 3 days at the roller rink. It was super busy...and I loved every minute of it! 

Today, it's a very yucky day. Cloudy, damp, and 42° F (5.5° C)...all day. 






 I decided to make another Yule Cake today, to bring to the rink on either Dec 23rd or 24th. It just came out of the oven, so the kitchen is warm and smells wonderful!

Later I'm hoping to watch the last episode of "1883".


----------



## NorthernLight

Pinky said:


> I love Walkers Shortbread Cookies too .. I'm afraid I can't limit myself to 2!


Two boxes? That might be enough.


----------



## Mizmo

Oh I love those shortbread cookies too.
 I have two boxes stashed away but I an going to have two, maybe three of them   this afternoon with my coffee  as I am still suffering from the loss of eating and enjoying  @Georgiagranny's scones


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> I am still suffering from the loss of eating and enjoying  @Georgiagranny's sconesView attachment 255626


Not to worry...the recipe makes eight scones. I ate four of them!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Not to worry...the recipe makes eight scones. I ate four of them!



I assume one of them was for me but did not help the loss.
 I decided to do laundry first  today which means four trips up and down  and now in the dry cycle which gives me about 40 minutes to rest and have a coffee so please do eat another one for me thank you and I will think about it while eating my shortbread biscuits.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I love Walkers Shortbread Cookies too .. I'm afraid I can't limit myself to 2!


walkers have a these out for Christmas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to track them down in the Garden centre food shops where it's being sold, and I can't find them. My friend in Liverpool can get them, but they're not anywhere down here in the South. I want to find them for my Daughter, it's the type of thing she would love at Christmas ... No point in buying them online because Royal mail are on strike most days leading up to Christmas


----------



## horseless carriage

dobielvr said:


> Coloring my hair....Nice n Easy.  5G


My lady has had her finger nails all blinged up today. Bright sparkly red, ready for the party season. We are off to the showrooms of my tailor on Thursday, just a gathering of his clients, he always puts on an amazing buffet, the table groans with the weight. Good wine too but I shall pass on that. The tailor's showroom is above this restaurant, but it's here where we will party.


Friday will see us at the Ballroom for a great Latin & Ballroom end of year dance party,

It's held at The Collinwood Hotel's Ballroom.
Then on Saturday our friends who run The Drovers country inn are having their Christmas party by invitation for their regulars, a three piece band will entertain us. 

Have you ever heard of The Sugar Push? It's swing style dance from the mid 20th century. Sugar Push is the name that the organisers use to describe their Sunday afternoon Swing style Jive. In the evening, after the dance, a crowd of us will enjoy a meal at The Forage restaurant in Lyndhurst, the central town of The New Forest.

Joining us are a great crowd of like minded friends.


----------



## Sliverfox

We spend the  day messing around with dishwasher.
Went to purchase a new one ,,  store didn't  have the model we want in black.

Came  home,  shoved the  stove & dishwasher back into their spaces.

Suggested that we  remove the dishwasher's door  fix it so  it opens.   
Use the space behind it  for the  thrash can.

I really  don't use  the dishwasher   much,,, maybe  3 -4  times  a year.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> My lady has had her finger nails all blinged up today. Bright sparkly red, ready for the party season. We are off to the showrooms of my tailor on Thursday, just a gathering of his clients, he always puts on an amazing buffet, the table groans with the weight. Good wine too but I shall pass on that. The tailor's showroom is above this restaurant, but it's here where we will party.
> View attachment 255651
> 
> Friday will see us at the Ballroom for a great Latin & Ballroom end of year dance party,
> View attachment 255652
> It's held at The Collinwood Hotel's Ballroom.
> Then on Saturday our friends who run The Drovers country inn are having their Christmas party by invitation for their regulars, a three piece band will entertain us.
> View attachment 255650
> Have you ever heard of The Sugar Push? It's swing style dance from the mid 20th century. Sugar Push is the name that the organisers use to describe their Sunday afternoon Swing style Jive. In the evening, after the dance, a crowd of us will enjoy a meal at The Forage restaurant in Lyndhurst, the central town of The New Forest.
> View attachment 255655
> Joining us are a great crowd of like minded friends.


don't you have deep snow down there  in Hants as we have here on the North side of the city ? Everything has been cancelled here.. No Mail.. No schools.. No deliveries..


----------



## horseless carriage

Sliverfox said:


> I really  don't use  the dishwasher   much,,, maybe  3 -4  times  a year.


I am the dishwasher. There's only the two of us, a dishwasher would just be an extravagance and it would take up space, so I won't be hanging up the rubber gloves for a while, yet.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> don't you have deep snow down there  in Hants as we have here on the North side of the city ? Everything has been cancelled here.. No Mail.. No schools.. No deliveries..


We have only just had a frost, it's been cold but wet all day. Not exactly enjoyable, I'm surprised there's any snow at all. Had a quick check,  risk of snow tomorrow but clear for the rest of the week. It's that sea drift that laps our shores Holly, not that I could ever take a dip like some hardy souls do on New Year's Day.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We have only just had a frost, it's been cold but wet all day. Not exactly enjoyable, I'm surprised there's any snow at all. Had a quick check,  risk of snow tomorrow but clear for the rest of the week. It's that sea drift that laps our shores Holly, not that I could ever take a dip like some hardy souls do on New Year's Day.


yes of course you have the sea there... you're lucky to have escaped this, it's actually worse than I've ever known it since I was a child... and absolutely freezing too... currently minus 5...


----------



## Blessed

I am currently wrestling a 12lb cheeweenie, with the teeth and the bark of a 50lb dog.  She does not feel the need to have a mani/pedi when she needs to have it done.  I have placed a thick towel on the washing machine (the area of the torture procedure)

I have baked a chicken breast, cooled it and cut it into small pieces.  These are handed to her throughout the procedure as anesthesia.  They are distracting but still we tangle.  At this point I am half way done.  I have released her from the procedure area (for a liittle while), all the fussing and fighting has exhausted me.  I have returned to the kitchen to cut more chicken.  As God as my witness, I will prevail!  When the sun rises tomorrow this cranky girl will have beautiful paws if it kills me.

Yes I know I can take her in into the vet or groomer and have it done but since I currently sleep all day, I can't get there in time.  Also a $2 chicken breast is a lot cheaper than a $25 visit to the dog pros when you have 3 dogs.


----------



## Trila

Blessed said:


> I am currently wrestling a 12lb cheeweenie, with the teeth and the bark of a 50lb dog.  She does not feel the need to have a mani/pedi when she needs to have it done.  I have placed a thick towel on the washing machine (the area of the torture procedure)
> 
> I have baked a chicken breast, cooled it and cut it into small pieces.  These are handed to her throughout the procedure as anesthesia.  They are distracting but still we tangle.  At this point I am half way done.  I have released her from the procedure area (for a liittle while), all the fussing and fighting has exhausted me.  I have returned to the kitchen to cut more chicken.  As God as my witness, I will prevail!  When the sun rises tomorrow this cranky girl will have beautiful paws if it kills me.
> 
> Yes I know I can take her in into the vet or groomer and have it done but since I currently sleep all day, I can't get there in time.  Also a $2 chicken breast is a lot cheaper than a $25 visit to the dog pros when you have 3 dogs.


----------



## Trila

horseless carriage said:


> My lady has had her finger nails all blinged up today. Bright sparkly red, ready for the party season. We are off to the showrooms of my tailor on Thursday, just a gathering of his clients, he always puts on an amazing buffet, the table groans with the weight. Good wine too but I shall pass on that. The tailor's showroom is above this restaurant, but it's here where we will party.
> View attachment 255651
> 
> Friday will see us at the Ballroom for a great Latin & Ballroom end of year dance party,
> View attachment 255652
> It's held at The Collinwood Hotel's Ballroom.
> Then on Saturday our friends who run The Drovers country inn are having their Christmas party by invitation for their regulars, a three piece band will entertain us.
> View attachment 255650
> Have you ever heard of The Sugar Push? It's swing style dance from the mid 20th century. Sugar Push is the name that the organisers use to describe their Sunday afternoon Swing style Jive. In the evening, after the dance, a crowd of us will enjoy a meal at The Forage restaurant in Lyndhurst, the central town of The New Forest.
> View attachment 255655
> Joining us are a great crowd of like minded friends.


Sounds like a great time! Have fun!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~Cut flaps off long box my shoe cabinet came in to make a “tunnel” for Deja to play in and covered it with wood look contact paper.

~Briefly spoke w/BFF who was getting ready to go to the doctor. Unfortunately she got sick when she came up here  so we couldn't see each other. She's still sick. 

~Online shopping om Walmart.com to stock up on items…spent $70 but will get 5% cashback

~Nap
~Started clearing watch history on YouTube


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> yes of course you have the sea there... you're lucky to have escaped this, it's actually worse than I've ever known it since I was a child... and absolutely freezing too... currently minus 5...


You're right about sea temperatures. Look at this map and see the differences in sea and land temperatures around our Island.
This morning I shall be at work earlier, we have some guests whom I have been (t)asked with, giving the guided tour. The hat has been requested, last time I was told that I looked like a movie extra from one of those "Film Noir," flicks. Was that a compliment?


----------



## Capt Lightning

Long time since I've been down to Lyndhurst and the New Forest, though when we lived in Horndean I went down that way quite often.  Hope you have a great time at your party.
Ah, dishwashers...  Just before we headed off to Vienna, our 14+ year old Rangemaster dishwasher packed up.   I remember one year DD gave me a birthday card with the message,  "If dad can't fix it, we're screwed".  Well, I wasn't going to waste too much time on a 14 yo machine that came free as part of a package when we changed the kitchen, so it was off to the dealer in town.  In spite of keeping my wallet tightly locked,   Mrs.L chose a top of the range Bosch which was delivered a couple of days later.  Must admit, it does a fantastic job and is used 4 or 5 days a week.

It's snowing heavily this morning,  This has been the worst winter so far since 2010.  I should have built a bigger airing cupboard since it is the warmest spot in the house, but we can't all get in.


----------



## hollydolly

NO fresh snow here this morning.. but the snow from yesterday hasn't melted it's just too cold. That said the children have returned to school.. but now today the Rail worker have gone on strike.. so no trains or tubes.. . The Postal workers  are on strike again tomorrow, and Thursday... The nurses and medical staff will strike as from Thursday... Also striking this month are G4S staff, London bus drivers, Eurostar security personnel, Border Force agents, Heathrow baggage handlers, Scottish teachers, driving examiners in northern England and Scotland and National Highway Workers around the country, all of which adds up to huge disruption for the public and service complications for businesses across the country.

The roads are solid ice today..with snow on top making them treacherous to drive on.. I've been watching the mothers and children walking to school, soooo very carefully... , so  altho' I should go and get some bread and milk.. I won't be going anywhere today..it would be madness...

I'm waiting for a delivery today.. it's coming down by Van from the North of England,  so I don't know when it'll get here.. they can only tell me it will be here sometime today..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Today in Braemar, Scottish Highlands.
Overnight temp -17.3 C
Max daytine temp  -7.9C



Sheepdogs  at Glenmore, Scottish Highlands


----------



## Furryanimal

Did some Christmas shopping....


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> NO fresh snow here this morning.. but the snow from yesterday hasn't melted it's just too cold. That said the children have returned to school.. but now today the Rail worker have gone on strike.. so no trains or tubes.. . The Postal workers  are on strike again tomorrow, and Thursday... The nurses and medical staff will strike as from Thursday... Also striking this month are G4S staff, London bus drivers, Eurostar security personnel, Border Force agents, Heathrow baggage handlers, Scottish teachers, driving examiners in northern England and Scotland and National Highway Workers around the country, all of which adds up to huge disruption for the public and service complications for businesses across the country.
> 
> The roads are solid ice today..with snow on top making them treacherous to drive on.. I've been watching the mothers and children walking to school, soooo very carefully... , so  altho' I should go and get some bread and milk.. I won't be going anywhere today..it would be madness...
> 
> I'm waiting for a delivery today.. it's coming down by Van from the North of England,  so I don't know when it'll get here.. they can only tell me it will be here sometime today..


It's the 1970s all over again


----------



## Pepper

I've been waking up to early, 4:30 is too early......


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> NO fresh snow here this morning.. but the snow from yesterday hasn't melted it's just too cold. That said the children have returned to school.. but now today the Rail worker have gone on strike.. so no trains or tubes.. . The Postal workers  are on strike again tomorrow, and Thursday... The nurses and medical staff will strike as from Thursday... Also striking this month are G4S staff, London bus drivers, Eurostar security personnel, Border Force agents, Heathrow baggage handlers, Scottish teachers, driving examiners in northern England and Scotland and National Highway Workers around the country, all of which adds up to huge disruption for the public and service complications for businesses across the country.
> 
> The roads are solid ice today..with snow on top making them treacherous to drive on.. I've been watching the mothers and children walking to school, soooo very carefully... , so  altho' I should go and get some bread and milk.. I won't be going anywhere today..it would be madness...
> 
> I'm waiting for a delivery today.. it's coming down by Van from the North of England,  so I don't know when it'll get here.. they can only tell me it will be here sometime today..


Wow, can't believe how many different strikes going on at the same time! I can't remember the last time we had a strike here that actually affected me. 

Good idea to stay home and off those roads today.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> It's the 1970s all over again


you can say that again... and with the added snowflake attitude ...


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> you can say that again... and with the added snowflake attitude ...


Hate those damn woke people!  All right, just an old broad (me) complaining about our replacements!


----------



## Pepper

I'm grouchy.  It's early!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Today in Braemar, Scottish Highlands.
> Overnight temp -17.3 C
> Max daytine temp  -7.9C
> 
> View attachment 255756
> 
> Sheepdogs  at Glenmore, Scottish Highlands
> 
> View attachment 255757


The sad thing is that much as these scenes and same here where I live..look beautiful.. with the huge cost of energy.. we are struggling to heat our homes to prevent  burst pipes et al.. not to mention keeping ourselves warm.. .

It's a real concern for those on very low incomes

Today I;m wearing 3 layers on top, and 2 layers below...  the snow is thick everywhere outside.. it's 11am , it's Minus -3 here in the rural shires..

I've just put the heating on.. it will just remain on for no more than an hour... just to keep the pipes from freezing.. but I can;t afford to have it on  any longer..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Hate those damn woke people!  All right, just an old broad (me) complaining about our replacements!


I have absolutely no time for Wokes and snowflakes...


----------



## katlupe

9 degrees here this morning so pretty cold. Probably staying in all day. Not taking a chance walking on the icy ramp or driveway. Our Bingo game was cancelled for today due to not enough people will be here. So I will be working on my Christmas cards. I am already filling up my door with cards left for me at my door. I attach them to the inside of the door (with magnets) as I get them. I probably will need to buy more. Not sure yet. 

Yesterday I made my way through my pile of papers. Today, I plan on finishing it.  I have a small load of laundry to do. The new clothing I bought was delivered and need to wash before I wear them. Now I have to rearrange my dresser drawers so they will fit. Not that I have that much clothing. 

Haven't decided what I will be cooking yet, but still have the chicken noodle-less soup I made.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday,..here...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Snow has stopped so I took this pic from my lounge at 11 am.  No sign of movement in the village - not even the tractors that usually go up and down the road.  Not sure why the pic has a blue tinge, but there certainly isn't much colour in the landscape.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Snow has stopped so I took this pic from my lounge at 11 am.  No sign of movement in the village - not even the tractors that usually go up and down the road.
> 
> View attachment 255775


yes it's been like that here for a couple of days as well... see my pics on the Photo thread...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Had coffee a while ago and made another scone disappear.

Thinking about getting dressed. A job well thought over is half done. Right?

No Spritz were made yesterday, but they're still on the agenda. Another job being well thought over.

And DD's favorite Christmas cookies are still on the agenda as well.

I've had the ingredients for chili rellenos for a week or two. Really would like to have chili rellenos but would also really like it if somebody else would make them.

The sun isn't out yet, but it's supposed to shine brightly later. Later means before the clouds and rain come back.


----------



## Pappy

I had planned on hanging my outside lights, but it’s pouring down rain. I have to be at VA clinic at 1:00 pm to get my toenails trimmed.


----------



## hollydolly

My blue jacket was delivered a day late... it matters not much  to me except the inconvenience, but I hate that it could potentially have been needed for something yesterday.. I paid a premium to have it delivered in one day and in the event it took 3 days...  when in fact I could have ordered it online, and driven to the store and collected it for free.. 

Still waiting for a delivery of a Painting which is being delivered by Van  from the bespoke company themselves from the North of England.. they're driving down here to the south to make several Deliveries in the London area.. No updates from them on how long they will be and it's very thick snow outside, and it will be dark in 2 approx 2 hours.. . I'd rather they stayed safe than deliver the picture on time. .. however I do want to get on with a few things which would mean I can't answer the door, so a rough ETA would be handy


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:45, went to mailbx down the street from my apt building, It was a tad nippy 28 but no wind, was refreshing,sun was beginning to rise
 This morning will be walking to my church{ 6 blocks} for our monthly 'Passages' program lunch included,which is for older adults. This month our very talented, young{35} choir director, Garrett will be giving us Xmas program Its from 12:30- 2. I'm not on the committee ,but I come to help  set the tables/ help clean up afterwards
The rest of my day if I'm not too tired may go for another walk,tackle NYT crossword puzzle after dinner


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pappy said:


> clinic at 1:00 pm to get my toenails trimmed.


You, too? I swear I'm gonna get a chainsaw to trim mine!


----------



## Pappy

Georgiagranny said:


> You, too? I swear I'm gonna get a chainsaw to trim mine!


Mine were terrible a year ago but he’s got them looking much betting. I go every 3 months.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dressed! 

The ingredients for Spritz are sitting on the kitchen counter coming to room temp. Only going to make a half recipe, which I've never done before, but who needs six dozen cookies? Recipe calls for 1 egg plus 2 yolks. Well. One egg = 1/4 cup. A fourth cup = 4 tablespoons. So I broke an egg into a cup, whisked it, took out two tablespoons, added one yolk. 

Sometimes I surprise myself.

Still waiting for sunshine. Hope it holds off until I've got the cookie dough made because my attention sort of, yanno, wanders.

@hollydolly I really like that jacket. Where you gonna go to show it off?


----------



## fancicoffee13

Georgiagranny said:


> I don't have a dishwasher in my Hovel so always wash dishes by hand. But then, it's just me. I don't generate a lot of dirty dishes...


I am playing cards with my senior girlfriends today.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Dressed!
> 
> The ingredients for Spritz are sitting on the kitchen counter coming to room temp. Only going to make a half recipe, which I've never done before, but who needs six dozen cookies? Recipe calls for 1 egg plus 2 yolks. Well. One egg = 1/4 cup. A fourth cup = 4 tablespoons. So I broke an egg into a cup, whisked it, took out two tablespoons, added one yolk.
> 
> Sometimes I surprise myself.
> 
> Still waiting for sunshine. Hope it holds off until I've got the cookie dough made because my attention sort of, yanno, wanders.
> 
> @hollydolly I really like that jacket.* Where you gonna go to show it off?*


lol..I wish I knew... and I just thought today.. by the time I get the chance to wear it I might have lost weight and it'll no longer fit.. 

My framed picture  arrived.. The owner of the company delivered it herself...she was stunned that we had so much snow.. she said there was none up North where she's come from . In the Uk the South is like the US south.. we get all the best sunny weather while the North  tends to get the worst.. hence her shock!!


----------



## JimBob1952

Today is a swim day so I swam 30 laps.  Home for oatmeal and WSJ.  Now I'm working a bit.  At lunch, wife is taking me out for a flu shot and to make a Covid booster appointment.  

No real afternoon plans.  I have some other paid work to do and a couple of people I want to call.  Might go to the library.  And I think dinner tonight is my responsibility.


----------



## jet

went done my booze shopping this morning,now im sampleing it to see if its all ok,lol,,cheers


----------



## CinnamonSugar

horseless carriage said:


> You're right about sea temperatures. Look at this map and see the differences in sea and land temperatures around our Island.
> This morning I shall be at work earlier, we have some guests whom I have been (t)asked with, giving the guided tour. The hat has been requested, last time I was told that I looked like a movie extra from one of those "Film Noir," flicks. Was that a compliment?
> View attachment 255753


Definitely a compliment, @horseless carriage ... they wish they were as stylish


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> by the time I get the chance to wear it I might have lost weight and it'll no longer fit..


that's where tailors come in...


----------



## hearlady

Finishing a scarf.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> that's where tailors come in...


yes I know.. all joking aside.. I have a very good lady who does my tailoring for me.. but it was just a thought that it might be  a while before I get to wear it..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Have been doing maintenance on my 30 year old truck. Fixed the brake light wiring, new wipers, repaired the windshield washers, new fuel filter, etc.. Getting it, and the big trailer ready for a trip down to Fort Collins to pick up a 3400lb milling machine. Have to wait for the weather to clear, and Saturday looks like the next decent day. Should be about eight hrs of driving round trip, going over Cameron, and Rabbit Ears passes. Looking like I will have another foot of snow to clear by Thursday morning.


----------



## Trila

Yes, it's yet another rainy day, here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Andy is in the house and he has groomed himself dry....he's all fluffy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday's Yule Cake did not come out of the pan well, so I get to do it all over again today. (sigh) So, I get to make another Yule Cake today. I like making the mess, I just hate cleaning it!

 I did finish watching _1883_. It was a prequel to _Yellowstone_. I sure enjoyed it! They are talking about making a second season....I'm not sure if I would like that. This first season was more of a "mini series".....it had a definite ending to the story. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

leaving for a Holiday Potluck soon, so will be eating to my hearts content


----------



## Georgiagranny

I forget from year to year how many spritz a whole recipe makes. Um. 12 dozen. Glad I only made a half recipe. They're done. Yay.

The ingredients for DD's favorite cookies are out and at room temp. Guess I'll go ahead and make them.  Then I can clean up the kitchen and be done with it.

BTW, the spritz are quite tasty


----------



## hollydolly

The picture on the right  is one I made myself.. from start to finish,  including the framing... it's approx 28'' x 20 inches

The picture on the left is slightly  larger.. cost me an arm and half a leg to buy ready made... and was delivered late this afternoon. 

If I may blow my own trumpet for a second, I think my picture on the right look every bit as good as the ready made one on the left.. . The only discernible difference between the 2 is that my Frame is lightweight..faux fake Chrome..  with a plywood back... the Balenciaga.. also has a Faux chrome frame but  has a solid wood rear.. which make it very heavy to lift, and will be a challenge to hang..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Probably the only difference is how your back feels after lifting them! They're both very nice, though I worry about your missing arm and half a leg...

DD's cookies are in the fridge as we speak...you know: refrigerator cookies. LOL. The dough needs to be stiff and cold when they go into the oven.

Can't believe I actually talked myself into getting the cookies done! Way to go, Gramma


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Probably the only difference is how your back feels after lifting them! They're both very nice, though I worry about your missing arm and half a leg...
> 
> DD's cookies are in the fridge as we speak...you know: refrigerator cookies. LOL. The dough needs to be stiff and cold when they go into the oven.
> 
> Can't believe I actually talked myself into getting the cookies done! Way to go, Gramma


well I have to do without the leg and arm if I want pwetty pictures  seriously, the weight won't be a problem once they're hung.. it's just getting them hung.. might have to ask a friendly neighbour to help..


----------



## Sliverfox

Round  2 of the dishwasher saga.

After    some thought i told hubby let's buy   locally.
made a call , went  to home center looked at what they had.
Found one with  black stainless  front.
Checked with  son  before  buying, as I  guessed  that he was going to buy the brand  he wanted us to get.
Caught him before he bought any!

Hubby  went back to store  paid  for  dishwasher & its on our truck.
He called  the plumber, who should be here Thursday.


----------



## Jackie23

Good day to all.....My news is that I've been very sick for a week...cough, chest congestion and fever....finally today, I think I;m going to live..lol...no COVID, test negative...anyway I'm back from a bad spell.


----------



## Pecos

I went to the dentist this morning and got a filling replaced, now I am waiting to get my hair cut . A very exciting day!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pecos Exciting doesn't even cover our lives in the fast lane I can hardly keep up with the excitement in mine.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jackie23 said:


> Good day to all.....My news is that I've been very sick for a week...cough, chest congestion and fever....finally today, I think I;m going to live..lol...no COVID, test negative...anyway I'm back from a bad spell.


I'm glad you're feeling better!

In addition to my language partner, who has offered help if I need it, my neighbor has also asked me to let her know if I need anything. (She came to invite me to Christmas dinner. I won't go, as there seems to be more illness now than ever.)

Nice to know that I'm not totally alone with my mysterious health problem. Something in my abdomen.

If and when I get the ultrasound appointment, I think I'll walk. It's a bit far for me (just under 1 km), and slippery.

But I don't want to drive it again. The hospital entrance is on a steep blind hill, and no one is driving carefully because it's normal for them. I'm a flatlander and still not used to these BC hills.


----------



## Jackie23

Thank you, NorthernLight and I agree about more sickness than ever, I don't intend on getting out again without a mask on.


----------



## horseless carriage

CinnamonSugar said:


> Definitely a compliment, @horseless carriage ... they wish they were as stylish


You make the nicest of compliments. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky

Spending the day doing laundry/dusting, etc. 
Ho-hum!


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> Spending the day doing laundry/dusting, etc.
> Ho-hum!


Isn’t that pure excitement with all the clothes folding, ironing, bed making, and putting things away that follows.
LOL, I am glad that I wasn’t invited.


----------



## NorthernLight

Not well enough to really do anything, but not sick enough to go to bed.

Waiting for call from ultrasound. This evening I'll talk to my language partner in another country.

In the meantime, doing a Guardian cryptic crossword and having a small snack of liverwurst, kolbassa, and Cambozola.


----------



## DebraMae

I have been busy "cutting the cord".  I have moved furniture and unhooked my satellite cables and equipment and installed one Roku over the course of the past couple of days.  It will be something I will take a while to get used to, I am sure, but I can stream PBS live with no problem and the rest will come gradually as I learn about it.  It made me feel a little insecure doing this.  I am not great with technology.  My hotspot is my only source of WIFI.  I am sure not going to miss that satellite bill.  I realized I wasn't watching it much at all at it wasn't worth it.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Spending the day doing laundry/dusting, etc.
> Ho-hum!


My sympathy’s are with you, Pinky.…..LOL.


----------



## MickaC

DebraMae said:


> I have been busy "cutting the cord".  I have moved furniture and unhooked my satellite cables and equipment and installed one Roku over the course of the past couple of days.  It will be something I will take a while to get used to, I am sure, but I can stream PBS live with no problem and the rest will come gradually as I learn about it.  It made me feel a little insecure doing this.  I am not great with technology.  My hotspot is my only source of WIFI.  I am sure not going to miss that satellite bill.  I realized I wasn't watching it much at all at it wasn't worth it.


You’re doing great with all this tech stuff, DebraMae.


----------



## Mizmo

Today after much arguing with myself,  and time monitoring a thread  which I started  on SF I did a shopping trip to Walmart for a few items.
The Items I specifically wanted were mostly not available but I did  get a real bargain with the  purchase of Tetley Tea ..*216* bags for
$8.87  regular price around $14.00. So nice to get something cheaper than before these days.  Now I can have a BIG tea party
So tea drinkers check your local Walmart for a bargain.

Tomorrow afternoon I get my  bi monthly macular eye jab so may be out of commission for a day or two. It depends on how many needles . Sometimes just two ,other times three but it does the job so I am grateful to have it.
Been having a lot of tired eye sessions lately . Blurry , focus etc.  Between computer and TV too much glare I guess, I hope, as I can cut back on that.

Have a nice evening, afternoon, morning ... wherever you are


----------



## Sassycakes

*After what kind of day I had yesterday today was perfect especially after yesterday when I had an MRI which wasn't fun at all. Today My 2 grandsons came for a visit and lunch. They both didn't have to go to work today so they spoiled me and my Husband*
.


----------



## JaniceM

I've been sick as a dawg since Saturday.. didn't even realize I had a fever til it broke when I fell asleep for awhile a couple of hours ago...  don't know if it's just a cold, flu, covid, or anything else..


----------



## Furryanimal

Got a free lunch at the Ashbridge Inn.


----------



## DaveA

Celebrating my 98th birthday with my young wife (86) and family.  

Oooh --  that young wife.  It's getting tough to keep up with that young wife.


----------



## HoneyNut

Still settling into my new apartment.  

I received a desk chair from Amazon and had to wrestle with it for a while to get it put together.  It is SO nice to have a real chair again (until now I'd been sitting on the folding chair I got from Walmart).

Also received the vacuum cleaner I ordered.  It was super easy to put together, and I enthusiastically vacuumed two rooms, but by then it just felt like housecleaning so I stopped for the night.  The delivery person had sent a message asking me to tell Alexa to thank my driver, so I had to figure that out, apparently a holiday gift from Amazon to delivery people if they can get their customers to do it.  I didn't even know I had Alexa, but on my phone the Amazon app had an Alexa button and it worked.

I'm glad someone on SF had mentioned the versa cart, I ordered a similar looking thing and can hardly wait for it to arrive, it will be very useful for bringing groceries in.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> The sad thing is that much as these scenes and same here where I live..look beautiful.. with the huge cost of energy.. we are struggling to heat our homes to prevent burst pipes et al.. not to mention keeping ourselves warm.. .
> 
> It's a real concern for those on very low incomes


This weather couldn’t have come on a worse year for folks in Britain.



DaveA said:


> Celebrating my 98th birthday with my young wife (86) and family.


98, Wow.  Many happy returns.


----------



## Jules

Spent too much time putting together dinner for guests.  It’s my own fault.  I could make less and stop fussing.  

I walked to the corner store to pick up a couple of items.  The sidewalks are treacherous again.  Just a few more months of winter left.


----------



## Georgiagranny

DaveA said:


> Celebrating my 98th birthday


Wow! Congratulations and Happy Birthday I feel like a teenager in comparison


----------



## jet

ah,more tests at hospital,,get me heart wired up,see if im still about lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,its bloody cold here


----------



## -Oy-

Very cold (for us) here today at -2C. 

Wednesday is a Likkle Grandson day and he's been here since 8am wreaking havoc - and I love it 

I'll be off to the Gym when he goes for his nap after lunch. Maybe some photos on the sea fron later if it looks like a nice sunset is due. Wall to wall blue aky at the moment so not looking great - we'll see.


----------



## katlupe

DaveA said:


> Celebrating my 98th birthday with my young wife (86) and family.
> 
> Oooh --  that young wife.  It's getting tough to keep up with that young wife.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! Cold here this morning, 16 degrees but it was colder yesterday morning. So this is better.

I am thinking of cleaning out my refrigerator today. I am hoping to make the freezer better organized. I wish I had room for a small chest freezer (like my friend downstairs) but I don't. Unless I got rid of a dresser or the bookcase which I can't because I need those too. 

Then doing the laundry I didn't get to yesterday. Helping a friend through a bad situation which took up a good bit of my day yesterday. So hoping that is better today. Definitely doing the Christmas cards today.


----------



## Lavinia

The streets are like an ice-rink so, although I need to go out, I won't risk a fall. The week-end is supposed to bring a brief respite, when I hope to get out and catch up with my chores before the next wintry blast arrives.
Reading about the Vietnam War at the moment, and learning the background to it.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Snowing again.  In previous years the council gritted this road, but not this time, so it will be difficult to move the car.  We had hoped to get out pre-Christmas shopping done, but no chance.  It's supposed to warm up by Sunday, but not all the shops will be open so it will be Monday before we get to the shops.  Mrs.L is baking an apple pie, using apples from the garden.


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> Celebrating my 98th birthday with my young wife (86) and family.
> 
> Oooh --  that young wife.  It's getting tough to keep up with that young wife.


*98 ?...WOW !!   Happy Birthday... *


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Snowing again.  In previous years the council gritted this road, but not this time, so it will be difficult to move the car.  We had hoped to get out pre-Christmas shopping done, but no chance.  It's supposed to warm up by Sunday, but not all the shops will be open so it will be Monday before we get to the shops.  Mrs.L is baking an apple pie, using apples from the garden.


Same here.. the snow is thick the roads are sheet Ice with packed snow on top... The sky is as Blue as the ocean.. really a day I'd like to go and take some photos.. and do some Shopping.. but I'm not taking unnecessary risks driving on the snow..


----------



## Pinky

DaveA said:


> Celebrating my 98th birthday with my young wife (86) and family.
> 
> Oooh --  that young wife.  It's getting tough to keep up with that young wife.


Wow! I hope you had a wonderful celebration! 
Happy belated birthday @DaveA


----------



## Pappy

I didn’t get my outside lights put up as it hasn’t stopped raining. Rained all day, all night and still rainy and windy. Haven’t decided if we do much today or not.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Fooey. Baked all the cookies yesterday so there's nothing left to do today. Should I bite the bullet and drag out the Christmas decorations? Or should I just make another cup of coffee and eat another scone?


----------



## Sliverfox

I was on a roll this morning.
Fed the birds, burnt  the thrash ,,,, than I picked  up our mail.

Couple of greeting cards and a bill  from plumber.
Totally unexpected bill on our rental  house for furnace repairs.

Can't  tell them to leave in the Winter.
Can tell them the house has to be sold  next year after their contract expires.


----------



## Pecos

Today is my weekly date with Sally Meile the vacuum cleaner. She is so demanding these days.I.would prefer to sit here and have several more cups of coffee.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After a few days of calm bright weather, it's turned windy and grey - making it feel colder than the -1 that it is.  I'm going to make a chicken jalfrezi for dinner.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I dragged out the big tote with Christmas decorations and went through it. A lot of things that I'll never use again and that DD doesn't want. Maybe a trip to Goodwill? Ten days until Christmas and maybe there's still somebody who's looking for decorations.

Sigh. It isn't even 11am, and I've run out of things to do!


----------



## hollydolly

It's 3.50pm.. very grey and dreary compared to the Blue, blue skies this morning... however the knee deep snow hasn't melted.. and it's now minus -3.. and set to be minus -6 tonight.

 decided to go out after all because I'd run out of bread completely and getting ready to run out of milk.. and tbh I was a little bit concerned that my car wouldn't start after sitting under the snow for all this week..so I was anxious to start it

I just popped out to the nearest Aldi...  and I was completely taken aback when I saw the Disabled area which is nearest the doors.. had not had the snow shovelled.. so the disabled folks had to park further away where the sheer volume of cars had melted the snow,  or risk breaking bones, or being unable to push a wheelchair through the snow..


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD took me to Goodwill. Some pretty stuff in that box. Some pretty expensive stuff, too, that was gifted to me years ago. However... Anyway, maybe something that will make someone feel like they got a deal and make them smile.

I found a Santa hat in the tote and put it on. Then I forgot about it. DD asked me why I'm wearing the Santa hat. Well, um, because 'tis the season?

Maybe Sir will let me wear it instead of a hair net next week.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trying to, as my daddy used to say, hatch a plot for something to do tomorrow. 

Cleaning the fridge should be the first order of business. As it stands so far, it's the _only_ order of business. That'll use up 30 minutes. Maybe I'll throw caution to the winds and move the fridge and clean under and behind it, too. Another 10 minutes.

After sort of decorating this morning and purging the tote containing stuff that'll never be used again, I vacuumed so no need for that tomorrow. 

The laundry got done this morning.

What the heck do people do who are _really_ retired? My job is what saves what's left of my sanity.


----------



## jet

just been out for another christmas dinner,worst one so far


----------



## JaniceM

Every bone, muscle, blood vessel, and so forth are screaming for sleep.. but I have to force myself to stay awake to get Amazon delivery.  

Still very ill.


----------



## katlupe

I managed to get my laundry done. This time I dried most of it since it was new pants and I did not want them wrinkled. In the process of cleaning the refrigerator. Almost all done. I do a part and then come here and sit down. Then go back. Not doing the freezer. That is pretty clean anyway because I am always in it. 

Still haven't started the cards yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> Trying to, as my daddy used to say, hatch a plot for something to do tomorrow.
> 
> Cleaning the fridge should be the first order of business. As it stands so far, it's the _only_ order of business. That'll use up 30 minutes. Maybe I'll throw caution to the winds and move the fridge and clean under and behind it, too. Another 10 minutes.
> 
> After sort of decorating this morning and purging the tote containing stuff that'll never be used again, I vacuumed so no need for that tomorrow.
> 
> The laundry got done this morning.
> 
> What the heck do people do who are _really_ retired? My job is what saves what's left of my sanity.


You are amazing! I guess I fill my time with Internet and exercise. Plus a bit of housework and errands.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Every bone, muscle, blood vessel, and so forth are screaming for sleep.. but I have to force myself to stay awake to get Amazon delivery.
> 
> Still very ill.


Janice, sorry your unwell mi chica..  what's wrong.. what's the illness ?


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Janice, sorry your unwell mi chica..  what's wrong.. what's the illness ?


I don't know.  It's been going on at least since Saturday, I don't remember before then.  
Fatigue that's way beyond horrible.. cough (pesky but not extreme).. and slight runny nose.  
I'm one of those people who never gets sick, so it's really confusing.


----------



## hollydolly

I tell you what amused me today. I put my big light grey puffer coat on this morning, my pale blue bobble hat..  Thick woolly jumper and my dark brown leopard print indoor trousers on..  and went out to bring the wheelie bins in... I caught sight of myself in the mirror.. and thought how  hugely fat I looked..and I need to lose some weight after Christmas..

1/2 hour later, getting ready to go out  I was completely changed, into Blue jeans.. ..the jumper was off and replaced with a long sleeve T-shirt.. then a Black puffer jacket with white fur collar ... and my white bobble hat ...and I thought I was looking at a different person , it was as if I;d lost 2 stones ( 14 pounds)


----------



## NorthernLight

Finally got an appointment for ultrasound (tomorrow). I had put everything else on hold while trying to straighten that out.

I do feel somewhat better than before. 

This evening, hosting online trivia game.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I don't know.  It's been going on at least since Saturday, I don't remember before then.
> Fatigue that's way beyond horrible.. cough (pesky but not extreme).. and slight runny nose.
> I'm one of those people who never gets sick, so it's really confusing.


My DD has had exactly the same thing since exactly the same day. .. I just spoke to her this evening after she left work, and she's calling it Man flu... but she's really suffering..  she doesn't get paid for being off sick so she goes into her office and works all day and has been collapsing almost as soon as she gets home. I told her to take a couple of days off and I would pay her wages.. but she's too much of a hard worker.. but she does feel pretty awful. I've heard there's quite a virulent flu bug going around.. I wonder if because we've all got vaccinated that the Covid bug has now manifested itself into a really Bad flu... 

I hope you feel better soon Janice.. at least you can stay home and rest..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> My DD has had exactly the same thing since exactly the same day. .. I just spoke to her this evening after she left work, and she's calling it Man flu... but she's really suffering..  she doesn't get paid for being off sick so she goes into her office and works all day and has been collapsing almost as soon as she gets home. I told her to take a couple of days off and I would pay her wages.. but she's too much of a hard worker.. but she does feel pretty awful. I've heard there's quite a virulent flu bug going around.. I wonder if because we've all got vaccinated that the Covid bug has now manifested itself into a really Bad flu...
> 
> I hope you feel better soon Janice.. at least you can stay home and rest..


I do have work to do, but don't want to risk making mistakes.

I hope your daughter will be feeling better soon, too!!!


----------



## 1955

It’s cold outside so hung-out here while installing Windows over Linux on my laptop. When I bought my laptop it came with Windows 10 but because I had limited Internet data I installed Linux on it. Now that I finally have good Internet service I reinstalled Windows. Nothing wrong with Linux and I use it in many other applications but I prefer Windows for general purpose use.


----------



## Pinky

Been grocery shopping and hunting down jelly doughnuts that are only sold at the Jewish bakeries around
Hannukah. Purchased 2, as they cost an arm and a leg.

Bought tinned fruit, vegs, etc. at Costco, for the Food Bank.

Today was a good day to do all that, as tomorrow's weather forecast isn't good .. ice pellets, and a fair bit
of snow over top of that. Oh well, it _is_ winter!


----------



## Blessed

showered and dressed.  Grandson was supposed to come tonight.  His folks called to cancel.  He has gotten in some kind of trouble, maybe at school, I did not ask.  They have decided they will not go to a Christmas party but do some extra parenting duty instead!

Think I will run out and pick up some sale items for the freezer, then go to Aldi's to see about christmas treats.


----------



## Jules

Laundry.  A couple of lengthy phone calls.  More laundry.  Undecided about walking; the sidewalks are still bad. Will go out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I actually slept late and didn't get up until 5:15. Well, late for me. 

Clean-the-fridge day here. After that? I dunno. The rain has moved out, and it's supposed to be sort of sunny but cold. Maybe I'll haul my bony butt out to the garden to do a little tidying up. It's been a while since I even did a walk-around.


----------



## katlupe

Going grocery shopping today. Mainly stuff for Rabbit. Might get my son some stuff too. Supposed to have a major snowstorm starting this afternoon so I told Sonny to be on his way here as soon as his aide leaves at noon. I have a short list so shouldn't take long. Going to get some cold food just in case my power goes off. 

This morning I am working on those Christmas cards and finish filing the pile of papers (more than half done now).


----------



## hearlady

Taking my husband for a prostate biopsy. His PSA level went up so he had an MRI. That prompted the biopsy. Its an hour drive and it will be pouring rain so no fun all around!


----------



## Pappy

Just waiting to see what the weather does today. Calling for some nasty storms and tornados. This storm has raised hell and killed a couple folks all the way across the country. Time will tell.


----------



## Trish

Not been a great week but, feeling better today and will be taking a walk and popping into the supermarket later when it's quiet.  There is still some snow on the grass outside but the pavements are clear and the sky is blue, it's cold but almost sunny.  Feels like quite an adventure


----------



## jet

got youngest grandson here,,17 months ,yep everythings been put away lol,,,
roll on 5 pm for peace and quiet,,and tidying up


----------



## MickaC

JaniceM said:


> Every bone, muscle, blood vessel, and so forth are screaming for sleep.. but I have to force myself to stay awake to get Amazon delivery.
> 
> Still very ill.


So sorry you’re feeling so badly…..hope you feel better soon…..take care. .


----------



## MickaC

What am I doing today ????
The same thing I’ve been doing since Tuesday.
SHOVELLING sNOw !!!!!!!!!
Colorado low, invited itself Monday nite, still here, staying till late Friday……we’re getting dumped on !!!!!
Pushed the snow back from my garage doors, ready to have the drive cleared……I used a measure tape……17 inches of wet heavy snow.
High NW winds and more snow today and tomorrow…..will have to have the drive cleared again after that.
Keeping the deck and paths cleared for the guys to do their jobs, been doing that every couple of hours. .
HO HO HO…….MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## MickaC

Probably doing some of this in between shovelling……a person gets thirsty.


----------



## Pappy

This is what I was talking about before. Are any of you in this mess?


----------



## MickaC

Driveway is cleared.
Will go downtown to pick up a few things, so I don’t have to go on Saturday……because……might be buried again.


----------



## MickaC

OOPS……just saw Pappys’ post……Florida might not be the place to go.


----------



## Trila

Aneeda72 said:


> I will not be posting for a while; I really do not feel well


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Driveway is cleared.
> Will go downtown to pick up a few things, so I don’t have to go on Saturday……because……might be buried again.View attachment 256249


Ohhh....I just love this!!!!


----------



## Trila

Pepper said:


> And When I Awoke I Was Dead
> Been rolling around since 4 am.  Finally got up at five.  Started doing stuff.  Felt strange, weak, trouble breathing.  Took my blood glucose.  As I was doing it, I lost my vision.  Everything turned white.  Managed to see the number.  38!  On death's door.  Drank a coke as fast as I could.  Am recovering now, but am weak.
> 
> I could have died in my sleep.  Thankful I got out of bed.  Once everything turned white, I knew I was heading for coma.
> 
> I'm okay.  I'll be okay.  I must be okay.  Don't want to die and make the downstairs neighbors happy.



You have some scary stuff going on!!!  I hope you are ok! ❤


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> What am I doing today ????
> The same thing I’ve been doing since Tuesday.
> SHOVELLING sNOw !!!!!!!!!
> Colorado low, invited itself Monday nite, still here, staying till late Friday……we’re getting dumped on !!!!!
> Pushed the snow back from my garage doors, ready to have the drive cleared……I used a measure tape……17 inches of wet heavy snow.
> High NW winds and more snow today and tomorrow…..will have to have the drive cleared again after that.
> Keeping the deck and paths cleared for the guys to do their jobs, been doing that every couple of hours. .
> HO HO HO…….MERRY CHRISTMAS. View attachment 256242


Has it stopped, yet?  I remember getting snow like that when I lived in Illinois...it would come off of Lake Michigan, and just DUMP!!!


----------



## NorthernLight

Ultrasound this afternoon. They said to drink a liter of water 1 hour before, and hold it in my bladder. I think I can ... 1 liter is just 2 bottles of water, or 3 or 4 cups of herbal tea, not that much really.

I'll also go to the library. I thought I had plenty to read, but 2 of the "mysteries" turned out to have supernatural elements. I avoid romantic mysteries, supernatural mysteries, and certain others, but sometimes a baddie slips through.


----------



## Pepper

Pepper's Internal Dialogue:
Me:  I don't want to do anything today!  I did something yesterday!
You:  You have so much to do, so many things, and you're even out of ice cream!
Me:  Lemme Alone!


----------



## MickaC

Trila said:


> Has it stopped, yet?  I remember getting snow like that when I lived in Illinois...it would come off of Lake Michigan, and just DUMP!!!


Not supposed to stop till late Friday or early Saturday.
We always get major dump when the Colorado low lands here….and….it’s very, very, slow moving this time.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm grateful that I feel much better today.. able to function.. really hope I don't backslide..
Knowing it'd be a bad idea to try to walk to the store, still not well and it's cold/snowing.. 

Had planned to get some work done, but the jobs all disappeared from the job board!  No idea what happened..


----------



## Sliverfox

So far  just some gabbing  with  hubby's cousin.
Watching it rain & freeze outside.

Had to drag Mac out to go potty,,, he hates water getting in his ears.
Plumber supposed to come today,,, waiting to see if  this nasty weather  cancels him.

Thinking  about  cookies or candy I that I was thinking of  making .


----------



## hawkdon

Would you believe those little fairy peckerwoods did not show 
up for dish time last nite!!!!!!!!!!!!....so I had to settle for a 
warmed apple fritter pastry with melted butter for morning snack/brkffast....I'm gonna fire those little brats..!!!!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pepper said:


> you're even out of ice cream!


OMG! Noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Capt Lightning

Found the landline phone dead this morning.  I thought that the cable had maybe come down, but it turned out to be the phone itself.   I had bought a second hand set as a backup so I swapped it over.  Put in the batteries  from the old handsets, but I think they're a bit weak.  They are 14 years old.   Now we have to enter the stored phone numbers....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Fridge is clean. I didn't feel like moving it to clean under and behind. Maybe another day.

It's sunny but too cold to play in the garden.

I'm bored.


----------



## hollydolly

Wanna read about my knight in shining armour ? 

I went  out in the snow this morning to get the rest of the grocery shopping for the month.. and on the way I drove through the woods behind my house..you've all seen the photos.. but about 5 miles along there's a real beauty spot , so I pulled in to the little car park area thick with snow.. there was already 2 cars parked there... and as I turned the car and put it into reverse to park it up a slight slope.. the Wheels just spun.. and spun... it wasn't having any of it.. and I couldn't drive forward because there was a heavy wooden fence in front about the same level as my front grille... 

I didn't want to burn out my Clutch.. so I spotted a recycle bin with clean sheets of cardboard.. so I dragged them over and put them under my wheels hoping they would gain traction.. (I'd already kicked away as much snow as I could and I was down to Ice) .. turned the car over , put it into reverse.. nothing.. Just the Clutch screaming for all it was worth.. Back and forth I got in and out of the car moving the cardboard inch by inch  as much under the tyres as I could, but still the damn tyres were not gripping..

Just as I was pondering what to do next.. A guy returned to one of the cars  and offered to come and help... so he told me to put it in reverse, and he would push it from the front   up the slope ... well it took several tries, with him pushing the cardboard under the wheels as well and then pushing the car from the front .. but finally.. FINALLY>... I was able to inch it back and onto the flat ... 

What a hero.. .. I had real visions of burning my clutch out... 

Funnily enough.. I said to him that I'd only pulled in to that spot  for a minute or 2 to take some beautiful pictures, and he said he was there for the same reason... What absolute luck for me!!


----------



## JimBob1952

35 degrees and cold, driving rain all day.  

Went to the gym.  Straightened house with wife in preparation for people coming over tonight.  Going out now to buy some grocery items.  

This afternoon I have about 2 hours of paid work plus a little volunteer-related activity.  Guests come at 6.  Hope to get some reading in as it's a perfect day for it.


----------



## Leann

A winter storm is coming through, it started with sleet and has now turned to snow. Not going out today.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> A winter storm is coming through, it started with sleet and has now turned to snow. Not going out today.


you can have some of ours we've got plenty... ...we're at minus -6 deg here


----------



## fatboy

not feeling to well today.might have done to much yesterday,they say its good to keep busy and to do some exercising.but if you feel bad the next day and cant hardly do anything it kind of takes away the benefits the day before.i am drinking some electrolytes because i might be dehydrated.


----------



## Mizmo

I have been accused by Matrix of stirring the pot.. Goobye nice knowing. y'all


----------



## JaniceM

Mizmo said:


> I have been accused by Matrix of stirring the pot.. Goobye nice knowing. y'all


Please stay...


----------



## JaniceM

You guys can have this lousy winter weather..  it looks like a snowglobe out there...


----------



## Mizmo

JaniceM said:


> Please stay...


with this. message...what did I do????



Your post in the thread What are you doing today?was deleted. Reason: Do not stir the pot.
Today at 11:19 AM


----------



## JaniceM

Mizmo said:


> with this. message...whay did I do????
> 
> 
> 
> Your post in the thread What are you doing today?was deleted. Reason: Do not stir the pot.
> Today at 11:19 AM


Well,  if you weren't officially kicked out, please stay, you're a super member and well-liked!


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> with this. message...whay did I do????
> 
> 
> 
> Your post in the thread What are you doing today?was deleted. Reason: Do not stir the pot.
> Today at 11:19 AM


accch.. just take it on the chin... I've been ticked off a couple of times over the years .. didn't realise I'd done anything wrong.. and it smarted for a minute.. but just remember whatever it was it was something that Admin thought was wrong and removed it.. it couldn't have been that bad tho' cuz you're not suspended..


----------



## Michael Z

2 ft of heavy wet snow. My son has our big 4WD and he is stuck at his job. Power out since 4am all over the area - I have internet and phone (only) via my portable generator for now. At least we have a wood burner to keep us warm and I was able to heat water for coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Z said:


> 2 ft of heavy wet snow. My son has our big 4WD and he is stuck at his job. Power out since 4am all over the area - I have internet and phone (only) via my portable generator for now. At least we have a wood burner to keep us warm and I was able to heat water for coffee.


Pretty much the same here..except, thankfully we still have power. I'm keeping my Ipad and phone fully charged so if we do lose power at least I'll have those...


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Not been a great week but, feeling better today and will be taking a walk and popping into the supermarket later when it's quiet.  There is still some snow on the grass outside but the pavements are clear and the sky is blue, it's cold but almost sunny.  Feels like quite an adventure


your pavements are clear ?.. wow.. ours are calf deep in snow, and thick ice.. we did have beautiful Blue skies today tho'..... have you seen my photos on the photo thread?

Pleased to hear you're feeling better , sorry to hear you were poorly..


----------



## Pepper

Mizmo said:


> Goobye nice knowing. y'all


Yoose listen up, sis.  Yoose ain't goin nowhere.


----------



## Disgustedman

Got up 5 am. Went back to sleep. Awoke 7:12 am then read bible, neighbor made coffee, cooked breakfast, rolled over to AutoZone for lock and door antifreezing stuff.

Came back, applied and now rewarming self. It's clear, so going to cross fingers and hope the church (Living Hope) will stop by with truck for food distribution.

Missed past two weeks. T day and the head guy was down with flu. So wait till they arrive before shopping.

Now about to leave a scathing rebuke for Auto Zone....


----------



## MickaC

When I went downtown this morning……I saw that gas was down, once again…..now is $1.54 per litre….from $1.64 per litre.
Got a few groceries, did time at the bank, got Christmas shopping done…..only have the 3 grandkids…..done.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Yoose listen up, sis.  Yoose ain't goin nowhere.


I thought yoose was plural...


----------



## hollydolly

Talking of locks and doors.. today When I went out to de-ice the car it took me ages to get the car door open... then when I was at Costco getting Fuel.. there was  a huge queue behind me.. and I couldn't get the flap over the petrol cap to unlock.. it was frozen shut..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I thought yoose was plural...


Singular as well as plural!


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> Singular as well as plural!


I once had a secretary from Staten Island say to me

Yizzle hafta ax im

Translation:  You will have to ask him.


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> I once had a secretary from Staten Island say to me
> 
> Yizzle hafta ax im
> 
> Translation:  You will have to ask him.


Of course you know you didn't have to translate for _me_


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> Of course you know you didn't have to translate for _me_


Naturlich.


----------



## Sliverfox

Plumber canceled,,  will be here Monday.
I'm not happy about that.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> I once had a secretary from Staten Island say to me
> 
> Yizzle hafta ax im
> 
> Translation:  You will have to ask him.


we have people who speak exactly like  that here.. I'm going to tell you without a hint of any racism, that they are almost always Black . Ax drives me up the wall..what is so hard about saying ASK


----------



## Blessed

Baked cookies last nikght.  Once I got of bed, 3:30pm, I took a new pill for sleep, did not put me down at night but I sure slept well today.  Any way, I have bagged up cookies and delivered to my neighbor, another widow, that is recovering from chemo.  She needs to put some weight back on.

I have another bag ready for neighbors catty corner from me.  They have 3 sweet little boys.  They have albinism so are not out much during the day.  They must be off on an adventure as the sun is down. Winter is a blessing with early dark and overcast skies, they get to get out to run and play all the little boy games.


----------



## Ruthanne

The repair garage called to tell me my car is done.  I walked to the repair shop to pay the bill and get my car.  They gave me $200.00 off if I paid cash.  I was kind of nervous walking up there with what I think of as a lot of money in my purse.  I wore my purse that you slip over your shoulder so it was not dangling for someone to grab.  No one has ever grabbed my purse over the past 40 years.  When I was young someone grabbed mine though.  Lost a lot of things I needed plus I loved the suede purse.  Anyhow I got up there safely.  Got the car and it's running much better.  And they made it safe too.  

Went shopping at the expensive grocery store and I was careful not to buy too much there.  I'm going to go to Aldi's next time.   

We're listening to music and watching tv with it muted.  I often do that with the close captioning on.

Have a good night y'all!


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> The repair garage called to tell me my car is done.  I walked to the repair shop to pay the bill and get my car.  They gave me $200.00 off if I paid cash.  I was kind of nervous walking up there with what I think of as a lot of money in my purse.  I wore my purse that you slip over your shoulder so it was not dangling for someone to grab.  No one has ever grabbed my purse over the past 40 years.  When I was young someone grabbed mine though.  Lost a lot of things I needed plus I loved the suede purse.  Anyhow I got up there safely.  Got the car and it's running much better.  And they made it safe too.
> 
> Went shopping at the expensive grocery store and I was careful not to buy too much there.  I'm going to go to Aldi's next time.
> 
> We're listening to music and watching tv with it muted.  I often do that with the close captioning on.
> 
> Have a good night y'all!


what did you have done on the car Ruthanne ?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> what did you have done on the car Ruthanne ?


A sub-frame for the front, fixed power steering problem and also the tie rod problem and an oil change.  There was something with the rack n pinion, too.    Thanks for asking!  I would have much rather got another car but didn't have enough saved--probably never will as my savings usually goes for Vet. bills and at times car repairs.   I'm thankful it was repairable and they made it safe again.  I'm also glad to have a car at all.  I need one with the weather element here and also for appointments.  She told me that the car should last for awhile now==I certainly hope so!
When I took it in they told me it was not safe to drive it. I believe them because the car was acting wacky. It's a wacky car!!


----------



## NorthernLight

Survived the ultrasound thing. I drove all the way there! On a hill!

So now I can get back to my regular life. It's been so strange not exercising. I realize that exercise fills my days, even though it doesn't take that long. Without it, I'm at loose ends, so I eat more than usual.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> A sub-frame for the front, fixed power steering problem and also the tie rod problem and an oil change.  There was something with the rack n pinion, too.    Thanks for asking!  I would have much rather got another car but didn't have enough saved--probably never will as my savings usually goes for Vet. bills and at times car repairs.   I'm thankful it was repairable and they made it safe again.  I'm also glad to have a car at all.  I need one with the weather element here and also for appointments.  She told me that the car should last for awhile now==I certainly hope so!
> When I took it in they told me it was not safe to drive it. I believe them because the car was acting wacky. It's a wacky car!!


well that's fantastic that you;ve got those jobs done..the steering rack job alone in the UK could cost anywhere between £500 and £1500... but most of all having that done, you've got peace of mind  for hopefully another few years


----------



## Sassycakes

*Hubby and I decorated our tree today. The doll under the tree means the world to me. When I was only 5yrs old my Mom's Mom passed away in November. My Mother said no Christmas Tree that year and no visit from Santa. My Dad got very upset because me and my sister were only 5 and 7 yrs old. Christmas morning when we woke up my Dad had left both of us dolls. From that day we both put our dolls under our trees. A few years ago we were both offered $1000. for each doll. Not all the money in the world would we sell the dolls for.*


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> well that's fantastic that you;ve got those jobs done..the steering rack job alone in the UK could cost anywhere between £500 and £1500... but most of all having that done, you've got peace of mind  for hopefully another few years


Yes, I'm very glad it's done.  Repairs on cars cost more now too with inflation.  The total for all they did was $1520.00. It's the most I've ever paid for car repairs.  I'm glad to still have a car.  It drives much better now and I'm also safe now when I drive.  That's very important.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sassycakes said:


> *Hubby and I decorated our tree today. The doll under the tree means the world to me. When I was only 5yrs old my Mom's Mom passed away in November. My Mother said no Christmas Tree that year and no visit from Santa. My Dad got very upset because me and my sister were only 5 and 7 yrs old. Christmas morning when we woke up my Dad had left both of us dolls. From that day we both put our dolls under our trees. A few years ago we were both offered $1000. for each doll. Not all the money in the world would we sell the dolls for.*
> View attachment 256357


Awww... that's such a sweet story and memory you have of Christmas and your Dad being so thoughtful


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> It's a wacky car!!


At least it's nice to have one with a personality!
Glad you were able to get it fixed up!


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> At least it's nice to have one with a personality!
> Glad you were able to get it fixed up!


Yes I know!


----------



## Kaila

As high as that car repair cost was, @Ruthanne 
nowadays it often makes the most sense to do that, because of the way higher cost of any replacement car now!
Comparing the repair cost to that, makes it seem a lot more reasonable and a good decision.
And a new used one, would come needing repairs soon, too...unknown ones.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> As high as that car repair cost was, @Ruthanne
> nowadays it often makes the most sense to do that, because of the way higher cost of any replacement car now!
> Comparing the repair cost to that, makes it seem a lot more reasonable and a good decision.
> And a new used one, would come needing repairs soon, too...unknown ones.


Yep, that was my thinking too.  A half way decent used car costs maybe 6000 or 7000.  And correct they almost always need repairs.

I only had one used car I bought need no repairs right off.  It was a Southern car and in great shape.   That was way back when you could a buy a good used car for a lot less than what they cost now a days.  I only paid 3100. for it.  It lasted 12 years.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sassycakes said:


> *Hubby and I decorated our tree today. The doll under the tree means the world to me. When I was only 5yrs old my Mom's Mom passed away in November. My Mother said no Christmas Tree that year and no visit from Santa. My Dad got very upset because me and my sister were only 5 and 7 yrs old. Christmas morning when we woke up my Dad had left both of us dolls. From that day we both put our dolls under our trees. A few years ago we were both offered $1000. for each doll. Not all the money in the world would we sell the dolls for.*
> View attachment 256357


*My Dad was the best Dad in the world and I miss him every day. *


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> Not supposed to stop till late Friday or early Saturday.
> We always get major dump when the Colorado low lands here….and….it’s very, very, slow moving this time.


I hope you can stay home, and not venture out.  Be careful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~This has been a week of shopping and stocking up, so I rearranged and put away more items
~Amazon: Started my return, searched for and order a couple of different cat foods for Deja
~Made a couple of calls
~I went to the neighborhood pharmacy to pick up a prescription. They didn’t have it. They weren’t the ones who called me yesterday, but it was the pharmacy I told my doctor’s office assistant to send it to. Turns out she sent it to another pharmacy with a similar name that I’d never heard of before. Luckily it was within walking distance, but what would have been a little over a ½ mile walk (round trip) turned out to be a 2 mile walk since I had to walk through downtown. Part of that walk was inside my favorite thrift/consignment shop which was on the way where I bought a black, slip on A line skirt, suitable for dressy occasions with what looks like easy care fabric and a black T shirt. I debated about going in thinking it would be too busy (I hate Christmas crowds) but there weren’t many people at all.

The pharmacist was very nice and “on the money” as we say. He asked about my allergies and when I said penicillin, he told me the medicine prescribed can cause problems for people allergic to penicillin and to call my doctor to double check if I should take it. This was not prescribed by my PCP.  Anyway, he didn’t charge me for the RX and said I could return it if it’s determined I shouldn’t take it. He was clearly trying to “recruit” me as a steady customer, telling me the benefits of getting my RXs there, saying they deliver too. But my mail in pharmacy, Optum RX, is likely much cheaper. I might consider them for stat RX’s though. By the time I got home and took the garbage to the dumpster area, I was too tired to go to UPS as I had planned.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sassycakes said:


> I Had a wonderful day today. My daughter and granddaughter and son-in-law came over to spend time with me and my hubby. They brought us our favorite dinner and desserts. My daughter even brought pictures she had from the past. These are my 2 grandsons young and now. In the first one, the tallest was the oldest boy in the other one the tallest boy is the youngest.
> View attachment 250187
> View attachment 250188


Cute then, handsome now.


----------



## horseless carriage

"Leave your tie off, lighten up!" That was the text message that I read on my phone as I unplugged it from the charger this morning. Today at work, there will be something of a party, strictly no alcohol mind, being a logistics company with drivers calling in and drivers leaving, all day long, an alcohol ban is a must. So what shall I wear? Leave my tie off? Seriously? 

"Go in your maroon blazer and buy one of those white Santa beards," suggested my other half. "That's a good idea," I replied, "but I don't have a red fedora," I said. But the lady's suggestion inspired me. My usual attire is that of pin stripe suit, effective and business like. The two tone shoes and hat, well they have got used to them over time. Today someone might just utter a whispered swear word, I will be disappointed if they don't.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> "Leave your tie off, lighten up!" That was the text message that I read on my phone as I unplugged it from the charger this morning. Today at work, there will be something of a party, strictly no alcohol mind, being a logistics company with drivers calling in and drivers leaving, all day long, an alcohol ban is a must. So what shall I wear? Leave my tie off? Seriously?
> 
> "Go in your maroon blazer and buy one of those white Santa beards," suggested my other half. "That's a good idea," I replied, "but I don't have a red fedora," I said. But the lady's suggestion inspired me. My usual attire is that of pin stripe suit, effective and business like. The two tone shoes and hat, well they have got used to them over time. Today someone might just utter a whispered swear word, I will be disappointed if they don't.
> 
> View attachment 256391


Very dapper... enjoy the party...


----------



## -Oy-

This morning I drove down to my old hometown to go out this evening with my old team and drink unwise amounts of alcohol. It’s the Christmas Do


----------



## Georgiagranny

Slept late again, not awake until after 5.

I may have run out of things to do.


----------



## Pepper

I will sit less today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pepper said:


> I will sit less today.


Does this mean you'll eat your ice cream standing up?


----------



## Pepper

Georgiagranny said:


> Does this mean you'll eat your ice cream standing up?


I didn't go out yesterday, I have no ice cream!  I must go out today though.  No, I will sit for ice cream GG.


----------



## hollydolly

Well we still have thick snow.. the temps were very low when I got up this morning. Even when I got dressed in 3 layers I was still shivering so I put the heating on.. and now  with the help of the sun, the outside temps are up to a Balmy  -1 deg

Not going anywhere today...


----------



## katlupe

Reading everyone's posts from yesterday and this morning makes me thankful that I don't have to shovel snow nor turn off my heat. My poor bunny would freeze on the floor with no heat. 

Today I will be doing some cooking, prepping food for the next few days. Cooking a pork loin roast in the IP. Making more chaffles, this time the cornbread flavored ones. Making more Keto Chow for ice cream. And a loaded broccoli casserole. Regular household chores too. Not going to the dumpster today though. 

Oh yeah, I finally got my Christmas cards finished so will take a walk through the building to deliver them to everyone.


----------



## Paladin1950

What am I doing today? It's December here in central New York State. That depends upon the weather. Shoveling snow? Snow blowing? Spraying deicer on my car's windows so the ice will come off easier after the sleet?


----------



## hollydolly

Paladin1950 said:


> What am I doing today? It's December here in central New York State. That depends upon the weather. Shoveling snow? Snow blowing? Spraying deicer on my car's windows so the ice will come off easier after the sleet?


I did all that yesterday.. took me 20 minutes to de-ice just the windscreen and back screen... and I have heated windows... the ice  and snow was so thick.

Then I got stuck a few miles down the road in a snow filled car park where my wheels just kept spining. if it wasn't for a knight in shining armour I would have been there for ages waiting for the AA to come and get me out, and potentially have burned my clutch out. I'm staying home today... It's the weekend before Christmas everywhere is going to be jam packed anyway..


----------



## MickaC

What am I doing today……
Colorado low *is still here !!!!!!*
Supposed to stay today and probably tomorrow.
Did the tape measure again, snow dumped, another 14 inches. .
Had the driveway cleared yesterday, so glad I went and did stuff I needed to do……because my driveway is totally blocked again.
Not having it cleared till Monday.
Had to sit and think about where the guys can do their jobs before they had to go after their breakfast.
I didn’t want to do this…..but I moved enough snow on the deck…..they will have to go there…..closed the gate on the deck…..they did their jobs. ……I’ll clear the rest of the snow off the deck, leave enough snow on, so they think it’s okay to go there.
The deck has composite boards, with sealed coating, so stains shouldn’t be a problem……this is my only choice for now……I will work away trying to get their paths open…..when the snow ever stops.
Mother Nature is making my last winter of shovelling sNOw, one I will remember.
Do I have any help…..apparently not..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> your pavements are clear ?.. wow.. ours are calf deep in snow, and thick ice.. we did have beautiful Blue skies today tho'..... have you seen my photos on the photo thread?
> 
> Pleased to hear you're feeling better , sorry to hear you were poorly..


I am not sure if the pavements were gritted or whether it melted but the pavements were clear and safe to walk on.  Today the roads look icy and there are some slippery looking patches on the pavements but, I don't need to go out today.  I will take a look at your photos 

Thank you.  I knew I would be home recovering now and am glad to have had my surgery before the strikes and the snow but, I am not a good patient and get restless.  Hopefully will soon be out and about causing mischief again


----------



## JimBob1952

Woke up achy with a sore throat.  RSV?  Flu? Covid?  Common Cold?  

So, no exercise except walking the dog(s).  I say dogs because I'm babysitting my neighbor's dog, who is asleep in my office right now.  Also backing out of a Christmas party we were supposed to go to tonight. 

A couple of hours of paid work, then I hope an afternoon in bed with a good book.  Reading Abyss, about the Cuban missile crisis, by the historian Max Hastings, who is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Trila

Yesterday, we got to the library around 10:30, to get season 4 of Yellowstone. Normally they open at 9, but yesterday they were having a staff Christmas party, so they didn't open until noon. (The library is at the farthest east end of town)

Since we couldn't get our tv show, we went back to Harps for coffee, and walked across the street to Orscheln (middle of town). From there we went to the Senior Center (at the park) to be sure that we were signed up to use the facilities (we were), and to get our membership cards. It turns out that they were having their "Christmas Dinner"... so we stayed to eat. Ham, sweet potatoes, green beans, roll, cranberry sauce, and coconut pie! We were both stuffed, and I had to bring some home! By the time we were done eating, it was noon...so back we went, to the library. This time we were successful, and got our show. From there we went to Wal-Mart, on the farthest west end of town. I hate going there at this time of year, but it would only be even more crowded if we waited until next week. The annoying thing is, they were out of half of the things on my list!!!! Luckily, the stuff that I couldn't get was just some stock items..we did get all of the important things. So, that was my day.

Today, I'm planning on making a cake to take to the VFW on Christmas... if we go. Right now, the weather forecast is not sounding very good.

The cake will just be a box mix, with pistachio pudding, so it will be green. And I'll put white frosting with cherries on top. After that, I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just called a local vision center to make an appointment. I had been using Walmart and was not happy there. I am finding my close vision is starting to suck. I am going in January*


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Finishing breakfast just now and then I am out the door to my work shift for today...


----------



## DaveA

I am much embarrassed by my own age error. I mean't 89, not 98.   I thank you all for the salutations but wanted to correct my error.


----------



## NorthernLight

DaveA said:


> I am much embarrassed by my own age error. I mean't 89, not 98.   I thank you all for the salutations but wanted to correct my error.



A common mistake. I'm 70, but most people don't believe me when I say I'm 7. Happy birthday!

Meeting my local language partner for Spanish practice. A bit of grocery shopping.

Since any outing throws a wrench into the works, I'll use this as an excuse to go one more day without exercise. Back on track tomorrow, I hope.

This evening, conversation with my long-distance language partner.


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> I am much embarrassed by my own age error. I mean't 89, not 98.   I thank you all for the salutations but wanted to correct my error.


Well thank goodness for that.. it means we'll have you around for a lot longer...


----------



## oldpop

Organizing. Only thing is by the time I get finished it will be time to start over. Keeps me busy though.


----------



## oldpop

horseless carriage said:


> "Leave your tie off, lighten up!" That was the text message that I read on my phone as I unplugged it from the charger this morning. Today at work, there will be something of a party, strictly no alcohol mind, being a logistics company with drivers calling in and drivers leaving, all day long, an alcohol ban is a must. So what shall I wear? Leave my tie off? Seriously?
> 
> "Go in your maroon blazer and buy one of those white Santa beards," suggested my other half. "That's a good idea," I replied, "but I don't have a red fedora," I said. But the lady's suggestion inspired me. My usual attire is that of pin stripe suit, effective and business like. The two tone shoes and hat, well they have got used to them over time. Today someone might just utter a whispered swear word, I will be disappointed if they don't.
> 
> View attachment 256391


Quite dapper you are.


----------



## JimBob1952

DaveA said:


> I am much embarrassed by my own age error. I mean't 89, not 98.   I thank you all for the salutations but wanted to correct my error.


Still pretty darn impressive!


----------



## Jules

@horseless carriage  Bet they’re wondering what your at-home casual attire is.  Now that I think about it, so am I.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> @horseless carriage  Bet they’re wondering what your at-home casual attire is.  Now that I think about it, so am I.


A bathrobe with a kitten in the pocket.


----------



## hollydolly

It's soo cold here today.. I have never ever worn my Robe during the day at home... but today I have 3 layers of clothing on.. AND I've had to put my big fluffy robe on over my clothes... What a sight.. I look about 20 stones  ( 280 pounds)... but it's super warm.. 

It's dark now at 5.15 pm  been dark for over an hour .. getting colder by the minute -1  currently.. the snow has completely iced over and I could see people slipping and sliding everywhere ..I'm glad I'm not going anywhere.. 

Delivery  man has just dropped off some fingerless grip gloves for me to use indoors..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Finished  working on the backhoe, and truck. Going over the trailer now, and loading up everything for the trip down to the eastern slope to pick up my new to me milling machine tomorrow. About an eight hour round trip, and should be a nice drive for me and the dog. A lot of beautiful scenery on this route over two 11,000 foot passes supposed to be cold, and no snow.


----------



## horseless carriage

oldpop said:


> Quite dapper you are.


Well thank you kind Sir. In my wardrobe is another, made to measure blazer. After today's reaction I am more than tempted to wear it to work tomorrow. Forget the more than, I am going to wear it. My guess is that the reaction is due mostly to the style. Who do you know who wears double breasted striped blazers?

Ready or not.........


----------



## NorthernLight

A festive red tie. How could they object to that?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

oldpop said:


> Organizing. Only thing is by the time I get finished it will be time to start over. Keeps me busy though.


Your reply reminds me of when I used to call my husband at his store, he was always organizing. Organizing was a thing with him too....he was never really finished.


----------



## NorthernLight

Forgot ... Before I go out, I have to clear sNOw off the car. I don't think this year will be as bad as last year. Now that was something else!

When I get home, I'll lint roll all the bedding I washed. A cotton blanket deposited fluff all over everything.


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> Well thank you kind Sir. In my wardrobe is another, made to measure blazer. After today's reaction I am more than tempted to wear it to work tomorrow. Forget the more than, I am going to wear it. My guess is that the reaction is due mostly to the style. Who do you know who wears double breasted striped blazers?
> 
> Ready or not.........
> View attachment 256471View attachment 256472


You and your lovely wife have such great style @horseless carriage.  One of my favourite music videos is the very stylish Kevin Rowlands and the Dexys, you and Mrs HC always remind me of this.






[Filmed around the Brick Lane area in London]

The shoe shop shown is Blackmans, the first shop in London to sell Dr Martin boots.

https://www.blackmansshoes.com/our-story/


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> thank you all for the salutations but wanted to correct my error.


Please happily keep every one of the salutations, Dave, 

and toss out the embarrassment part, into the trash.  We are all doing those sorts of errors, and speaking for myself, increasingly moreso than ever before.


----------



## Kaila

By the way, @DaveA 
Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I have never ever worn my Robe during the day at home... but today I have 3 layers of clothing on.. AND I've had to put my big fluffy robe on over my clothes... What a sight


If it's red, _Holly_, then you look like someone......i don't want to mention the name, but he's known for being _Jolly!  _


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> If it's red, _Holly_, then you look like someone......i don't want to mention the name, but he's known for being _Jolly!  _


cheeky... no it;s not red..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> cheeky... no it;s not red..


Oooh!  Are you the Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Oooh!  Are you the Jolly Green Giant?


No My robe is pale blue and white... I probably look like a Giant cloud..


----------



## Sliverfox

An early trip to Walmart  for few items.. stop at local library & pharmacy.

Hubby & his cousin  managed to get new shut off valve installed.
They didn't even try to  hook up new  dishwasher,,unsure about electric to it .


----------



## oldpop

horseless carriage said:


> Well thank you kind Sir. In my wardrobe is another, made to measure blazer. After today's reaction I am more than tempted to wear it to work tomorrow. Forget the more than, I am going to wear it. My guess is that the reaction is due mostly to the style. Who do you know who wears double breasted striped blazers?
> 
> Ready or not.........
> View attachment 256471View attachment 256472


Have at it. I like the style and the colors.


----------



## Blessed

Marie5656 said:


> *Just called a local vision center to make an appointment. I had been using Walmart and was not happy there. I am finding my close vision is starting to suck. I am going in January*



I need to do the same, close and distance vision is way worse.  It has been almost 2 years since I last got new glasses. I go to Americas Best.  I have vision insurance but I can get glasses there cheaper even without insurance.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> cheeky... no it;s not red..



Red is a good color for @hollydolly by her avatar.  I wish I could get away with red!!


----------



## J-Kat

I got out as soon as the stores were open this morning hoping to avoid the crowds.  Seems everyone had the same idea.  Anyway I was successful in getting a gift card from Home Goods for my neighbor.  I also went to the SAS shoe store to see if they had any shoes that looked more stylish than practical.  When I walked in a clerk said their computer system had been down for two days and I could certainly browse but they couldn’t sell me anything.  Terrible time for computer problems.  You would think there would be a better backup plan than waiting for corporate to send a tech to fix the problem.


----------



## Disgustedman

hollydolly said:


> we have people who speak exactly like  that here.. I'm going to tell you without a hint of any racism, that they are almost always Black . Ax drives me up the wall..what is so hard about saying ASK


I so remember Police Chief Charles Moose when he went to apply for DC head cop, ended up at another city and it had that serial sniper.

The embarrassment of this man saying "I axed the prosecutor to file the most charges dey could"


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pepper Did you get out today to replenish your ice cream stash?


----------



## Disgustedman

Anyway, spoke with handicapped friend, he's got others now to shop for him, so I'm out for now. But he's still kicking, see what else is to come.


----------



## Blessed

Disgustedman said:


> Anyway, spoke with handicapped friend, he's got others now to shop for him, so I'm out for now. But he's still kicking, see what else is to come.



Even if others have jumped in to help with everyday needs, I am sure he would enjoy a visit when you are in the area!!


----------



## Pepper

Georgiagranny said:


> @Pepper Did you get out today to replenish your ice cream stash?


Yes, this variety.  It was raining very hard, too!  I risked it all


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pepper *Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night can keep you from your appointed rounds!*


----------



## Llynn

I made my annual Christmas visit to my relatives today. Great Grandparents and Grandparents are buried in the same graveyard and Mom is buried in the town where I attended Highschool. Had trouble getting the decorations anchored because the ground is frozen so hard.


----------



## HoneyNut

hollydolly said:


> Ax drives me up the wall..what is so hard about saying ASK


I remember listening to a lecture that said it was a valid alternate pronunciation (I guess like tomato/tomAHto).

I googled just now and found this:

_“Aks” has origins in Old English and Germanic over a millennium ago, when it was a formal written form. In the first English Bible – the Coverdale Bible, from 1535 – Matthew 7:7 was written as “Axe and it shall be given you”, with royal approval._​​_Beyond written English, “aks” was also the typical pronunciation in England’s south and in the Midlands. “Ask”, meanwhile, was more prevalent in the north and it is the latter that became the standard pronunciation._​_..._​_In North America, “aks” (or “ax”) was widely used in New England and the southern and middle states. In the late 19th century, however, it became stereotyped as exclusive to African American English, in which it remains prevalent. American linguist John McWhorter considers it an “integral part of being a black American”._​​_Today, “aks” is also found in UK varieties of English, including Multicultural London English. This dialect, spoken mainly by people from ethnic minority backgrounds, came about through contact between different dialects of English and immigrant languages, including Caribbean Creoles, such as Jamaican Creole._​_..._​_Other languages have, of course, influenced Multicultural London English. But the English language has been in a constant state of flux for millennia, precisely as a result of contact with other languages. When we talk about “salad”, “beef” or the “government” we are not imitating French, despite the French origin of these words. They have simply become English words. In the same way, Multicultural London English is a fully formed dialect in its own right and “aks”, as with any other pronunciation in this and other English dialects, is in no way wrong._​


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I remember listening to a lecture that said it was a valid alternate pronunciation (I guess like tomato/tomAHto).
> 
> I googled just now and found this:
> 
> _“Aks” has origins in Old English and Germanic over a millennium ago, when it was a formal written form. In the first English Bible – the Coverdale Bible, from 1535 – Matthew 7:7 was written as “Axe and it shall be given you”, with royal approval._​​_Beyond written English, “aks” was also the typical pronunciation in England’s south and in the Midlands. “Ask”, meanwhile, was more prevalent in the north and it is the latter that became the standard pronunciation._​_..._​_In North America, “aks” (or “ax”) was widely used in New England and the southern and middle states. In the late 19th century, however, it became stereotyped as exclusive to African American English, in which it remains prevalent. American linguist John McWhorter considers it an “integral part of being a black American”._​​_Today, “aks” is also found in UK varieties of English, including Multicultural London English. This dialect, spoken mainly by people from ethnic minority backgrounds, came about through contact between different dialects of English and immigrant languages, including Caribbean Creoles, such as Jamaican Creole._​_..._​_Other languages have, of course, influenced Multicultural London English. But the English language has been in a constant state of flux for millennia, precisely as a result of contact with other languages. When we talk about “salad”, “beef” or the “government” we are not imitating French, despite the French origin of these words. They have simply become English words. In the same way, Multicultural London English is a fully formed dialect in its own right and “aks”, as with any other pronunciation in this and other English dialects, is in no way wrong._​


Actually the truth is I never heard the word AKS  until relatively recently..within the last 20 years.. and definitely not here in the South of England.. and the only people who use it are Non-whites...


----------



## HoneyNut

hollydolly said:


> Actually the truth is I never heard the word AKS until relatively recently..within the last 20 years.


LOL you can tell we are getting old when the past 20 years count as 'recently', ha ha.  My experience is the same as yours, but I've never heard anyone call a tomato a tomahto either.  I do hear a lot of people who say Ahnt instead of ant for aunt.  It always bugs me.  I've given up any hope of knowing how to pronounce coupon.  Nobody seems to pronounce it the way I remember it.


----------



## katlupe

Today my plan is to make meal replacement shakes for ice cream the next four days. Making a double recipe of Keto cornbread chaffles. Going to talk to my friend across the hall about our community room events. We haven't had but one potluck supper there since the quarantine. Time to get back to it. These seniors in our building _*badly need socialization*_ (in person). Housework, of course. Always have chores to do. Coffee right now.


----------



## Pepper

Son and grandson coming over.  Son texted me last night that a pre Chanukah gift (by one night) is expected excitedly by Grandson.  Out of wrap.  Designed my own using printer.  Hope the wrap passes inspection.  My grandson told me aluminum foil is Not Proper Wrap.  Paper only.  Everyone's a critic.

Buffy my cat loves when they come over.  She's the center of attention and loves playing with toys.

If my grandson runs back & forth in my hallway and annoys downstairs "neighbors" well that's fine too.


----------



## hollydolly

Well the snow is still very evident.. and packed solid with Ice now since we had Minus - 13 degrees last night..  ... reports on the neighbourhood App this morning so far 5 cars have crashed at the bottom of the lane.. due to the Ice.. fortunately no injuries to the drivers.

This morning, My Dehumidifier in the shed which I keep running constantly, has stopped working because the mechanism has completely frozen up... I've brought it indoors to see if  it will thaw out in a warmer temperature, and turned the heating on..fingers crossed that it thaws...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Babysitting my younger granddaughter this AM.   Trying to do the “quiet as a mouse” thing to let her sleep in

I need to start catching up on housekeeping and paperwork, in which I’ve gotten behind while sick.

hope y’all have a lovely day


----------



## Georgiagranny

Plan? Get dressed. That's a start.


----------



## Jackie23

Yesterday my daughter came over and helped me with different chores around here, the biggy was giving the dog a bath...lol....so the dog slept with me last night, I don't know how that chunky mutt jumped up on my bed but he did.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay, then. Decided that getting dressed is probably a good idea. Clean litter box, etc...all the usual housekeeping stuff.

Later this morning going to Kroger to check my schedule for next week. Give me a good reason why computer schedule is superceded by a paper schedule that's only posted in the store (and supposed to be posted by noon on Friday but isn't). People who don't live nearby and aren't scheduled to work today have to actually go to the store in person to check their schedules. What? Anyway, according to the computer, I'm not scheduled to work until Tuesday, which sounds unlikely since I've been on vacation since noon on Friday last week.

Even if I didn't have to check the paper schedule, I'm almost out of ice cream. Must. Have. Ice. Cream. Right @Pepper?


----------



## Mizmo

Now that eye is cleared after injection I can drive to local store. Haven't shopped in over a week and horror of horrors I am flat out of potato chips and choc biscuits and @Georgiagranny you must bake some more of those delicious scones so that I have excuse to eat them in lieu of the scones which I cannot have. However you may still eat a couple for me.

Also that Must. Have. feeling about that ice cream so will pick up a tub of something scrumptious. 
I like to pamper myself after the eye jab.

have good day


----------



## MickaC

Other than my usual cleaning chores…..
I keep looking out at the back yard…….I DO NOT KNOW WHERE TO START……SO MUCH SNOW…...
I really need to get the paths cleared for the guys jobs……it’s going to be SLOW going..


----------



## hollydolly

Just been up to the barn.. the snow is starting to melt so it's falling off the trees like heavy rain..  All my stored food in the Barn. The cans of beans and peas.., the 2 many  litre bottles of  fizzy Pop.. the many  2 litre cartons of  Milk.. all frozen solid.... 

I've filled a basin up with warm water and placed it on top of the snow-filled Bird bath.. to let the birds have a drink or even a little bath in warm water 

Just put a mutton pie in the oven   for lunch, and to warm me up...


----------



## Sliverfox

Plans  for  today??
Answered 2  phones calls wanting  firewood delivered.

Thought I would make  hubby  tapioca pudding,, dog wants out,, have business meeting after hubby gets back.
So much  for planning my day,,,sigh.


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> Yes, this variety.  It was raining very hard, too!  I risked it all


Oh, Vanchocstraw!


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday I dealt with the Xmas gifts. Now today, I need to clean this house.

It finally stopped raining and the sun is out!


----------



## Jules

Time to have my shower and then walk to the grocery store.  Will have my husband pick me up.  That worked out well last week.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Time to have my shower and then walk to the grocery store.  Will have my husband pick me up.  That worked out well last week.


It's 4.45pm  now, completely dark... roads are trecherous with packed snow and Ice.. today there will be millions out Christmas shopping so I hope everyone drives safely...


----------



## katlupe

I made a huge mess in my kitchen this morning. Made the Keto Chow and chaffles and just put everything in and around the sink. Had some bacon and guacamole with a couple of newly made chaffles for breakfast. I was so exhausted from standing for so long in the kitchen that I didn't clean it up. I usually do. Instead I laid down on bed and was reading till Sonny called. He is on his way to a celebration of life and wanted to let me know. I went out to the dumpster. Figured I better get out there before it snowed or got colder. Get to the dumpster and had a heck of a time trying to open the lid which had frozen snow on top of it.  Am I the ONLY one throwing out my garbage today???? I put everything in another container out there that is not very tall. Now I am starting on the kitchen, then will do the bunny's cage. Whew!


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> Son texted me last night that a pre Chanukah gift (by one night) is expected excitedly by Grandson. Out of wrap. Designed my own using printer. Hope the wrap passes inspection. My grandson told me aluminum foil is Not Proper Wrap. Paper only. Everyone's a critic.


So cute and funny!  Enjoy yourself!  Happy Chanukah!


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> will pick up a tub of something scrumptious.
> I like to pamper myself after the eye jab.


Good idea!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got ice cream. With employee discount and an extra 10% discount because it's Christmas, three cartons of ice cream came to less than $5. Two of the cartons are Kroger premium brands. Yay me.

No schedule posted because...some confusion over how many hours the bakery is allowed. Seems corporate has to cut somewhere so why not the week before Christmas in the deli and the bakery? Allowed hours in the deli next week less than 200, down from around 250. Bakery is less than 100 hours, down from around 120. Anyway, Sir was still there and told me to work tomorrow. Okay. I can do that. Don't know about the rest of the week except that I'm using my last day of vacation on Saturday, Christmas Eve.

Sir has to have some kind of serious back surgery with a recovery time of four months. Don't have the deets yet, but geez! I told him not to worry, we'll just have the work table lowered so that he can work from a wheelchair   because Kroger is all about "reasonable accommodation" and all that.

If Newbie leaves to go to school, where does that leave me? Ack! I know zip, nada, zero about running the bakery. I bake. It's what I do. Bake.


----------



## Trish

Snow all seems to have melted.  Heating has been on all day.  This afternoon I baked some scones - plain and cheese - which we had with a mug of coffee.  Everything that needs to be done has been done so, planning another lazy day tomorrow    The days of rushing around and buying presents and more food than we need are long gone, not sure if I miss it or not!  We were chatting about this earlier and, I do kind of miss the social side of working at Christmas.

This year, mainly because of the post strikes, family and friends are not sendig cards.  I sent  early to close family but, other than two cards, it's all WhatsApps messages.  I wonder if people will decide to stick to the no cards thing going forward.


----------



## hollydolly

Well with a big sigh of relief.. I managed to get the Dehumidifier thawed, and back into the shed.. but to do it I had to turn the heating on in the house for several hours, so that's cost a fortune.

 I have a bigger one in the Barn.. and the barn is leaking.. so I have no option but to have that on for several hours a day, I have no idea what that costs to run.. every time I go to the barn, the marine wood flooring , is soaked.. and I have to mop it up...and that;s _before _everything thaws 

@Trish you're very lucky to have the snow melted, it's still at least 6 or 8 inches here...


----------



## NorthernLight

I had hoped to get back on schedule today, but no such luck. I slept until noon. 

Yesterday was "interesting." Nothing bad, just little incidents and interludes. Actually it was pretty ideal, compared to the boredom I've grown used to. But I guess it threw me off and I needed to recover.

I think I'll do the housework I had planned to do, and maybe half the exercises.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Well with a big sigh of relief.. I managed to get the Dehumidifier thawed, and back into the shed.. but to do it I had to turn the heating on in the house for several hours, so that's cost a fortune.
> 
> I have a bigger one in the Barn.. and the barn is leaking.. so I have no option but to have that on for several hours a day, I have no idea what that costs to run.. every time I go to the barn, the marine wood flooring , is soaked.. and I have to mop it up...and that;s _before _everything thaws
> 
> @Trish you're very lucky to have the snow melted, it's still at least 6 or 8 inches here...


It looked very icy outside early this morning but by the afternoon it had cleared.  The snow seems to be causing you a lot of problems, hope it thaws out soon.  Would your barn leak be covered by house and buildings insurance?  Reading your post, it reminded me of one of my ex work colleagues who had a similar problem and it her outbuildings were covered.  The insurance also covered the cost of running a dehumidifier.

I edited my post to add about Christmas cards.  Did you send any this year?


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> It looked very icy outside early this morning but by the afternoon it had cleared.  The snow seems to be causing you a lot of problems, hope it thaws out soon.  Would your barn leak be covered by house and buildings insurance?  Reading your post, it reminded me of one of my ex work colleagues who had a similar problem and it her outbuildings were covered.  The insurance also covered the cost of running a dehumidifier.
> 
> I edited my post to add about Christmas cards.  Did you send any this year?


I have a major problem with the House Insurance.. I don't know who we're insured by, and altho' I've sent queries to the estranged O/H he's not replying..  

Yes this whole area is deep in snow.. 

Yes I sent Christmas cards on the 7th of December and no-one's got them yet.. this Postal strike is causing mayhem .


----------



## RadishRose

Well, I got the main of the housework done.

Grandson and his girlfriend coming over about 5 to make supper for us. Tonight it's Fettuccine Alfredo and I have stuff for salad. I also have broccoli. He made a chocolate cream pie for me from scratch!

Happy today.


----------



## -Oy-

Yesterday I drove down to my old hometown to attend the 'Christmas Do' with my old work team. Bowling, food and beer. Lots of beer. An overnight stay in a local hotel then a brisk walk around town and up to the local Victorian park this morning to clear my head for the drive home. 

Had a good time.

I'll stick some photos up of the park. Photos of last night are best left unpublished hehehe.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I have a major problem with the House Insurance.. I don't know who we're insured by, and altho' I've sent queries to the estranged O/H he's not replying..


This is a major problem.  If he hasn’t been paying it and it’s now over 12 months, you have no insurance.  He may be too ashamed to tell you.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> This is a major problem.  If he hasn’t been paying it and it’s now over 12 months, you have no insurance.  He may be too ashamed to tell you.


Yes..I have a feeling this may be the case...


----------



## Christopher

Georgiagranny said:


> Got ice cream. With employee discount and an extra 10% discount because it's Christmas, three cartons of ice cream came to less than $5. Two of the cartons are Kroger premium brands. Yay me.
> 
> No schedule posted because...some confusion over how many hours the bakery is allowed. Seems corporate has to cut somewhere so why not the week before Christmas in the deli and the bakery? Allowed hours in the deli next week less than 200, down from around 250. Bakery is less than 100 hours, down from around 120. Anyway, Sir was still there and told me to work tomorrow. Okay. I can do that. Don't know about the rest of the week except that I'm using my last day of vacation on Saturday, Christmas Eve.
> 
> Sir has to have some kind of serious back surgery with a recovery time of four months. Don't have the deets yet, but geez! I told him not to worry, we'll just have the work table lowered so that he can work from a wheelchair   because Kroger is all about "reasonable accommodation" and all that.
> 
> If Newbie leaves to go to school, where does that leave me? Ack! I know zip, nada, zero about running the bakery. I bake. It's what I do. Bake.


Speaking of ice cream...I visited a local Walmart yesterday and the store is selling pints for $0.25.  Yes, twenty-five cents a pint! Now, I haven't purchased a pint of ice cream for that amount since the summer of 1968. That was one of the summers that I, armed with my quarter and penny (for tax), would venture to the neighborhood Walgreens Drug store to purchase those square cardboard boxes of ice cream for $0.25. You might remember the little wooden spoons that they gave away with the ice cream so kids could just enjoy it on the walk home.

Oh, what memories these pints bring up. I bought chocolate, and mint chocolate. Yum!

Christopher


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I have a major problem with the House Insurance.. I don't know who we're insured by, and altho' I've sent queries to the estranged O/H he's not replying..
> 
> Yes this whole area is deep in snow..
> 
> Yes I sent Christmas cards on the 7th of December and no-one's got them yet.. this Postal strike is causing mayhem .


That's annoying.

Mine seem to have arrived and I received one last week but, generally, everyone's decided not to bother.  I only sent them because I already had the cards and stamps.


----------



## Trish

RadishRose said:


> Well, I got the main of the housework done.
> 
> Grandson and his girlfriend coming over about 5 to make supper for us. Tonight it's Fettuccine Alfredo and I have stuff for salad. I also have broccoli. He made a *chocolate cream* pie for me from scratch!
> 
> Happy today.


Now you have made me get some ice cream


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> That's annoying.
> 
> Mine seem to have arrived and I received one last week but, generally, everyone's decided not to bother.  I only sent them because I already had the cards and stamps.


I've got 16 stamps which I'm sending off to have them Barcoded... otherwise they'll be no good


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> That's annoying.
> 
> Mine seem to have arrived and I received one last week but, generally, everyone's decided not to bother.  I only sent them because I already had the cards and stamps.


..annoyingly I paid for moonpig for my Christmas cards this year..  and they've still not got to their destination


----------



## Trish

Christopher said:


> Speaking of ice cream...I visited a local Walmart yesterday and the store is selling pints for $0.25.  Yes, twenty-five cents a pint! Now, I haven't purchased a pint of ice cream for that amount since the summer of 1968. That was one of the summers that I, armed with my quarter and penny (for tax) would venture to the neighborhood Walgreens Drug store to purchase those square cardboard boxes of ice cream for $0.25. You might remember the little wooden spoons that they gave away with the ice cream so kids could just enjoy it on the walk home.
> 
> Oh, what memories these pints bring up. I bought chocolate, and mint chocolate. Yum!
> 
> Christopher


I might have to have more ice cream now


----------



## Christopher

Trish said:


> Now you have made me get some ice cream


I don't think it's physically possible to have too much ice cream. But that's just me I' sure.

Christopher


----------



## Blessed

@hollydolly , it is none of my business but it is time to see an attorney.  He will not respond to you and there are things you are entitiled to know.  He could be out there spending funds that are meant for your retirement, selling property that belongs to both of you.  It is time to make sure your future is protected.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I've got 16 stamps which I'm sending off to have them Barcoded... otherwise they'll be no good


I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Trish

Christopher said:


> I don't think it's physically possible to have too much ice cream. But that's just me I' sure.
> 
> Christopher


I think you are right Christopher, I might as well finish the tub


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I didn't know you could do that.


yep you have to download a form..or get one from the Post office..and send all your unused stamps off to have them swapped for Barcoded ones..

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...-to-use-stamps-without-barcodes-by-31-january


----------



## Christopher

Trish said:


> I think you are right Christopher, I might as well finish the tub


I'll usually have a pint in the evenings while watching "The West Wing" on Netflix. It's just a pint, so I have convinced myself that I'm not doing too much damage! 

Christopher


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> yep you have to download a form..or get one from the Post office..and send all your unused stamps off to have them swapped for Barcoded ones..
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...-to-use-stamps-without-barcodes-by-31-january


Thank you.  I think I used all mine to send my cards off but I wouldn't be surprised if mum has some old stamps she hasn't used.


----------



## Jules

In September my British friend sent a large envelope with all the cards to her SIL, who then mails them out.  They haven’t arrived yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> In September my British friend sent a large envelope with all the cards to her SIL, who then mails them out.  They haven’t arrived yet.


Royal Mail have been a real PITA this autumn.. regular strikes... and they're striking again 2 days before Christmas day


----------



## Trish

Christopher said:


> I'll usually have a pint in the evenings while watching "The West Wing" on Netflix. It's just a pint, so I have convinced myself that I'm not doing too much damage!
> 
> Christopher



I can't imagine anyone being able to watch Netflix without a giant tub of ice cream and a bowl of pop corn - it's just not possible


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Royal Mail have been a real PITA this autumn.. regular strikes... and they're striking again 2 days before Christmas day


It wouldn't surprise me if people decided not to send cards in the mail in future.


----------



## Christopher

Trish said:


> I can't imagine anyone being able to watch Netflix without a giant tub of ice cream and a bowl of pop corn - it's just not possible


Ya, my snacks vary. Sometimes it'll be ramen (chili flavor), sometimes I'll have seedless grapes and cheese squares. Just whatever's there. I keep the weight down by fasting on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. I'll eat on Tuesday and Thursday. I take the weekend off and eat regularly. So, a pint a couple of times a week shouldn't be too much because my calorie intake still isn't that much.

Christopher


----------



## Disgustedman

As a child I remember mom putting the fancier ones on the fireplace mantle. The next on the organ. Then window them draped on walls.

Her last Christmas, she got 3 cards.

Otherwise, went to library, printed out return shipping label. And then came back to park.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Listen up, y'all. I have seven (yes, seven...count 'em 7) cartons of ice cream in the freezer. Feel free to drop by.


----------



## Christopher

Georgiagranny said:


> Listen up, y'all. I have seven (yes, seven...count 'em 7) cartons of ice cream in the freezer. Feel free to drop by.


Well, it sounds like you've got all of the food groups covered! Ice cream feast. Good for the soul!

Christopher


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had a successful day with granddaughter... she's really opening up to me.  

Then I braved WalMart and found older granddaughter's Christmas gift, so yay!

Now I am Wiped Out.  Propped up in bed with a heating pad on my feet and a fleece top keeping me warm.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@CinnamonSugar Nippy where you are, too? It's a balmy 42 up here but with the sun setting soon temp will drop a whole bunch. Gonna be 29 when I go to work in the morning. According to the weathernerds, it's gonna be a dreadfully cold Christmas weekend...like 15 cold!


----------



## Trish

Christopher said:


> Ya, my snacks vary. Sometimes it'll be ramen (chili flavor), sometimes I'll have seedless grapes and cheese squares. Just whatever's there. I keep the weight down by fasting on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. I'll eat on Tuesday and Thursday. I take the weekend off and eat regularly. So, a pint a couple of times a week shouldn't be too much because my calorie intake still isn't that much.
> 
> Christopher


My dad did a similar thing, he watched his diet from Monday to Friday and then relaxed at weekends.  To be effective, I think you have to find a healthy balance which works for you.   

Don't know where you are in the World Christopher but, I am in the UK and have recently discovered a dairy free ice cream called Swedish Glace which is said to contain less calories than dairy ice cream.  Frozen yogurts are good for a change too but, my favourite is lemon sorbet which has less calories than ice cream but more sugar.


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> Listen up, y'all. I have seven (yes, seven...count 'em 7) cartons of ice cream in the freezer. Feel free to drop by.


Seven!  Surely that's illegal!!!


----------



## Trish

Disgustedman said:


> As a child I remember mom putting the fancier ones on the fireplace mantle. The next on the organ. Then window them draped on walls.
> 
> Her last Christmas, she got 3 cards.
> 
> Otherwise, went to library, printed out return shipping label. And then came back to park.


My mum kept all her cards and every Christmas she put them up on card strings on the walls.  People were always amazed at how popular we were


----------



## Georgiagranny

Trish said:


> Seven!  Surely that's illegal!!!


Only if they're stolen. I paid. Really. I did. I paid for them, and they were cheap by the time all the discounts were applied


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> @CinnamonSugar Nippy where you are, too? It's a balmy 42 up here but with the sun setting soon temp will drop a whole bunch. Gonna be 29 when I go to work in the morning. According to the weathernerds, it's gonna be a dreadfully cold Christmas weekend...like 15 cold!


Yikes, @Georgiagranny, it wasn't too bad here today (like 60-63--good thing, it allowed granddaughter to spend time playing outside), bright and sunny.  But, yeah, supposed to be cooler over the next few days.


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> Only if they're stolen. I paid. Really. I did. I paid for them, and they were cheap by the time all the discounts were applied


No worries.  I was just joking and a little jealous


----------



## OneEyedDiva

~Took care of financial business: Updated brokerage beneficiaries online then added the new designations to my iDrive (online document storage) and updated some information there.
~My son and I kept our appointment at my primary bank to add him as co-owner on my checking and saving accounts. What started as a business meeting turned into a laugh fest. But in the midst Bryan, our banker, did give me some sad news when I asked when the banker, who was always such and big help to my husband and me, was returning from sick leave. Found out she was on leave when I requested her while inquiring about making the appointment. He told me that she won’t be back..she’s really sick and it’s bad. She’s such a nice young woman and thinking of her probably suffering made me sad. 

On the lighter side, my son and I are quite the comedy team and we had Bryan cracking up. He joined in on the jokes and fun but still managed to be professional, courteous and efficient. He is a handsome young man too…blond hair, blue eyes, an easy smile and such a nice personality. I *love* it when I meet nice young people.

After we finished business, the subject turned to music when I told him to check out my website. Even though he’s a staunch 70’s Hip Hop fan (he and my son fist bumped on that one), he was very fascinated by my creative process when answering his questions about the genres and how I produced the music. Of course I gave my son his props since he engineered and mastered my album and latest singles. Bryan was also surprised to find out that my son had been deejaying since 1981. He said he wasn’t even born yet!  
I think the meeting brightened up the day for all three of us.

~I’ve been catching up on my favorite shows. Last week I finished the last episodes that aired of The Rookie and The Rookie Feds. Today I’m continuing with Criminal Minds season 14.

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## win231

Today, I was looking forward to 3:00 pm to try out my new shower.
As some of you know, I had a bathroom remodel & it's almost complete.  Yesterday, the glass door guy came & installed the shower doors (Tub to Shower conversion & new tile, walls & ceiling).
He said to wait 24 hours before using the shower - sealant has to dry.  That was at 3:00 pm yesterday.
At 3:00 pm today, I took a 30-minute shower - tried out the seat, did my feet, tested for leaks by throwing water everywhere.  No leaks.

But it didn't start out very well.  I forgot to make sure the lever on the shower valve was set on "Shower Faucet" instead of "Hand Held Shower."
The hand held shower was pointed at the open door - and me.  So when I turned the water on, I got a blast of ice-cold water & the bathroom got wet.  Of course, I was about to take a shower, so I wasn't wearing much.    After swearing up a storm, I dried the bathroom, put the hand held shower back in the wall bracket, pointed at the front wall & took a HOT, heavenly shower.


----------



## Jules

Walked around the neighbourhood this evening viewing the Christmas lights.  It was just like the perfect snow scenes in the movies.  I may not be saying the same tomorrow, but we don’t have anywhere we have to drive.


----------



## Blessed

That makes all the difference.  It is fine and dandy to say we love it but I don't have the every winter experience of driving in it, shoveling snow or hiring someone to do the job.  That being said, I do enjoy any snow we get, it is to far and in between not to enjoy it.  If I do see the weather that we may have possible snow, sleet or ice, I am the first one out there to get what I might need at the store.

If you live in the areas that might have snowstorms or bitter temperatures I think you are prepared at all times for what mother nature  might bring. I know I would be! Or like my husband always said, "the beer is ice cold right outside" LOL


----------



## katlupe

Today on the agenda is to vacuum and also make 4 herb tea. After that, I don't really have any plans except my normal household chores. It is 28 degrees presently so hot coffee is warming me up. Rabbit is patiently waiting for me to get his morning banana.


----------



## -Oy-

First thing today was a Covid Test. Negative 

I have a heavy cough and a cold - there's a lot of it about. At least it's not the dereaded Lurgi. Been there done that nearly didn't make it! 

Eldest daughter arrived last night from Cambridge and is staying until 23rd - the day after my 60th Birthday


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Today on the agenda is to vacuum and also make 4 herb tea. After that, I don't really have any plans except my normal household chores. It is 28 degrees presently so hot coffee is warming me up. Rabbit is patiently waiting for me to get his morning banana.
> [/QUO
> 
> Have not been to bed yet but headed that way.
> Did vacuum yesterday and have been running the carpet cleaner in my bedroom, looks better but need another go round.    When you have 3 dogs in the house it is non stop.  All 3 are house trained but there are sometimes when mom does not wake up soon enough.  Not their fault but mine!!


----------



## katlupe

I have to run mine almost daily too. Not so much for rabbit fur but for the hay he scatters around. Of course, I must take part of the blame due to hay falling out of my hands when distributing it. Or when my walker wheels go through it and scatter it. It is on going.....


----------



## Blessed

Sorry that you have to go through the same thing everyday but I don't think either of us could do without our pets, so the work if well worth the extra work, right!!


----------



## Trish

Currently the pavements here look clear but the little slip road that runs along the side looks very icy and there is still some snow on the roofs and grass.  Cold too.  Heating is on.  I'd like to go out for a walk but, as I don't need to go out, I will likely stay home in the warm and maybe use my spin bike later.  Hope you all keep warm and safe today


----------



## Georgiagranny

Back to work this morning. It'll take all week to re-train me!


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> Back to work this morning. It'll take all week to re-train me!


Have a nice day.  I think I am now untrainable


----------



## horseless carriage

We are off to Sugar Push this afternoon. It's a tea dance, but instead of old time waltzes it's music from The Swing Era. What does sugar push mean? The sugar push is one of the basic moves of Lindy Hop and all swing dances. The lead and follow stay where they are for 6 counts. The sugar push is very stylized, bringing both partners close together and then returning them to where they started, just like in the swingout. The dance runs from 2:00 until 6:00.

Our lovely friends and ourselves will then head on towards Lyndhurst in the heart of The New Forest where we shall enjoy our Christmas get together at The Forage. When we were much younger I remember how there were always so many lonely old people, now having officially reached that old age status, we feel it a privilege to have such an amazing number of good friends, all of whom enjoy the music and dance of the period that is a favourite of ourselves.


----------



## MickaC

Today…….I’ll shovel the snow away from my garage doors, ready to have the drive cleared tomorrow…..makes sense to do this, because they can only get so close to the doors with the huff bucket.
That may be the only shovelling I do today, being it’s to be the high of -20c.

Had to get out my Bissell Little Green steam cleaner this morning……my wee girl, Shaalee, had a pee accident, took her out, but by the time I carried her out and put her down, she was too cold to pee…..first time ever, that she did this since she was trained as a puppy.
Can’t scold her…..and will not scold her……she’s over 16.
Have a 3ft x 3ft training pad down…..and got a little chunk of pee from outside, and put on it to maybe get her to go there…..she’s unsure of it, never have used these before…..she’s been on it, sniffing…..we’ll see how she does.


----------



## oldpop

Spending too much money.


----------



## MickaC

Have been doing some extra thinking since Thursday…..I know……scary..…can get myself in trouble by doing that.

My foster daughter messaged me on Tuesday, with her usual 4 words……how are you doing ?
First I heard from her since Chelsea’s birthday on the 29th of November.
She only lives 10 or 11 blocks away.
I guess I said the wrong thing again…..why is it been 2 weeks since I’ve heard from you…..I asked this same question in the middle of November, for the same reason…..and many, many times in the past.
Expressed I was feeling somewhat hurt from very little contact / communication…..why is it like this.

Well she turned the table around, and her feelings were hurt because of my question.
Her excuses……
She doesn’t use messenger much…..
Says her phone doesn’t send notices…..you have to set them to do that, right.
She doesn’t have good communication skills…..
Her history with phones……she’s on her 5th or 6th phone in 5 years.
Has a habit of dropping them……cracks the screen……breaks them……kids uses it, very rough on phones.
She hasn’t any minutes for calls or texting……has to buy them……has to go a hour away to buy them.

Probably having no vehicle must be getting to her……..but……when you spend more than you make……life can be tough.

I have been used, hurt and dumped on from many, through my years, but I didn’t expect this from her.

I give them money for their Christmas tree every year…..and again I had to ask if they got it yet…..she said yes…..sent me a pic…..her phone worked great for that.

I have been so generous with them for so many years…....I’m a slow learner…..I’ll get it someday..

She as of yet, not mentioned anything about the happenings for Christmas Day.

So……I will quit doing so much thinking about this and wait to hear from her……certainly don’t want to hurt her feelings anymore than apparently I already have.

Ok……done thinking for today…..I’ll go find something else to do.


----------



## MickaC

An addition to my previous post of whining……
*Her partner has a cell phone. *.


----------



## J-Kat

Got the slow cooker out and will make some chicken tortilla soup.  It’s quite cold here but lots of sun.  Trying to decide if I should put off doing my laundry until tomorrow and go to grocery store today as it is to be raining all day tomorrow.  I’m sure whenever I go the place will be packed.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> An addition to my previous post of whining……
> *Her partner has a cell phone. *.


I'm sorry that your foster daughter is so thoughtless @MickaC 
I applaud you for hanging in, as I would have given up long ago.
How old is she?


----------



## hollydolly

The rain has started here , it been raining now for over an hour but unbelievably the snow is so hard and thick, it's not making any impression on it... 

I took delivery of my Christmas presents to myself, new Slipper boots.. and a thick  hardback book.. 

I made Steak Chianti Ragu for lunch, and had that in front of the tv watching my favourite  show.. 

It's 4.20pm.. it's dark.. so I've just put the lighted Christmas Candelabra in the Window...


----------



## Pepper

MickaC said:


> *My foster daughter messaged me on Tuesday, with her usual 4 words……how are you doing ?*
> First I heard from her since Chelsea’s birthday on the 29th of November.
> She only lives 10 or 11 blocks away.
> *I guess I said the wrong thing again…..why is it been 2 weeks since I’ve heard from you…..I asked this same question in the middle of November, for the same reason…..and many, many times in the past.
> Expressed I was feeling somewhat hurt from very little contact / communication…..why is it like this.*
> 
> Well she turned the table around, and her feelings were hurt because of my question.


Never ask why, don't ask the question.  Just be glad, and let her know it, that you enjoy when you do speak, when you do see each other.  Some people you just can't express your honest feelings with, they feel attacked.  She can't deal with your honesty.  Be honest here, with us.


----------



## Pepper

I actually am about to pick up a load of laundry!  Out of the five loads I didn't do, I did one!  Yay for me!


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> I'm sorry that your foster daughter is so thoughtless @MickaC
> I applaud you for hanging in, as I would have given up long ago.
> How old is she?


Thanks Pinky……..she’s 30 and he’s 38.
This really hurts……..


----------



## wcwbf

eagles play at 1:00... hoping for 13-1!

only about 8 minutes left and 4 point difference in scores!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> I made Steak Chianti Ragu for lunch, and had that in front of the tv *watching my favourite  show..*


What's your favorite show?


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What's your favorite show?


re-runs of Upstairs Downstairs


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> re-runs of Upstairs Downstairs


The original and the best of its kind.


----------



## MickaC

The type of relationship with the foster daughter started in this type of pattern many years ago.
When still on the farm…..she lived in a small town about 11 miles from us.
She moved back to this small town, finished her grade 12, by this time she had her first little guy.
She was on welfare…..didn’t hold a job for any length of time…..so it was welfare.
She came to the farm on several occasions in need of money, groceries, etc.
Once she came, because her little guy had to have glasses badly…..we paid for the first pair and the second pair down the road….all she needed to do was to register him with Cree Nation……to obtain benefits for him……she failed to do so for a very long time.
We bought her grad dress.
She managed to have a vehicle sometimes…..was very hard on them.

Spouse and I divorced and sold the farm…..I moved to town…..and her needs continued.

Sadly this type of relationship continued as such……no job…..no interest in a job…..had two more kids…..still continued with the needs.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Thanks Pinky……..she’s 30 and he’s 38.
> This really hurts……..


@MickaC 
Hmmm, certainly old enough to know better. Unfortunately, it takes some people a long time to mature.
Then again, being thoughtful isn't always maturity related.
I'm sorry you are hurting


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> The type of relationship with the foster daughter started in this type of pattern many years ago.
> When still on the farm…..she lived in a small town about 11 miles from us.
> She moved back to this small town, finished her grade 12, by this time she had her first little guy.
> She was on welfare…..didn’t hold a job for any length of time…..so it was welfare.
> She came to the farm on several occasions in need of money, groceries, etc.
> Once she came, because her little guy had to have glasses badly…..we paid for the first pair and the second pair down the road….all she needed to do was to register him with Cree Nation……to obtain benefits for him……she failed to do so for a very long time.
> We bought her grad dress.
> She managed to have a vehicle sometimes…..was very hard on them.
> 
> Spouse and I divorced and sold the farm…..I moved to town…..and her needs continued.


@MickaC 
It sounds as though she is still immature. You are to be commended for continuing to keep in touch.
I hope her son is being taken care of properly.


----------



## dobielvr

horseless carriage said:


> We are off to Sugar Push this afternoon. It's a tea dance, but instead of old time waltzes it's music from The Swing Era. What does sugar push mean? The sugar push is one of the basic moves of Lindy Hop and all swing dances. The lead and follow stay where they are for 6 counts. The sugar push is very stylized, bringing both partners close together and then returning them to where they started, just like in the swingout. The dance runs from 2:00 until 6:00.
> 
> Our lovely friends and ourselves will then head on towards Lyndhurst in the heart of The New Forest where we shall enjoy our Christmas get together at The Forage. When we were much younger I remember how there were always so many lonely old people, now having officially reached that old age status, we feel it a privilege to have such an amazing number of good friends, all of whom enjoy the music and dance of the period that is a favourite of ourselves.
> View attachment 256846


I bet there's lots of dancing in your dreams.....


----------



## NorthernLight

Things have been messed up for 10 days or so. I'll try to get back on track today.

Trivia game this afternoon.

Exercise and vacuum (maybe).


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I made a quick run to Walmart for  'a few things'.
My wallet is still whimpering  about that quick  trip.


Snowy & windy today.
Mac stuck  his nose  out the door.
I think he isn't eager for his  daily longer walks.


----------



## hollydolly

Amazon UK are going on Strike... why not.. everybody else is on strike, postal people. railways workers, airport workers, University lecturers,  Nurses, medical ancillary workers , and many more.. .. why not Amazon, who want a third  more in their wages.. ...


----------



## Mizmo

I  spent the morning trying to convince myself  that I really should go out for bits and pieces of food .

You know how you think about it and say I will go later,  maybe about three times,  then you think about it again and yes I will go in an hour or so after my coffee,  then ... eh voila.... all decided for me.

Snow is coming down fast and furious, darn it, so guess I will  just have to spend my afternoon in my favourite way.

cheers


----------



## Pinky

Got to pick up two prescriptions, and a few groceries. Will fit in a drive out in the country.
Daughter is dropping in tomorrow


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kids, it's damned cold here and only gonna get colder all week. The dreaded S word has been mentioned for Friday. I don't think that's going to happen, it's just the local weathernerds wanting to have some drama in their "forecasts".

Yay! The retired bakery lady who got tired of waiting on management was sweet-talked into coming back to our store after all. She was there today, and I'm thrilled. Don't know how many hours a week she'll be working, but her hours will be 8-4 when she is. She said she'll be there for about three months so if Sir has surgery, we'll be covered for some of the time he's off. More yay!

Sir was there very early, like before I got there at 6, but went home sick, also before I got there. Newbie? Texted Sir and said she wouldn't be in. I dunno what he said to her, but she came in...not until well after 7, but she came in. She told me "I had something I wanted to do today" and wasn't going to come in, but when Sir told her he went home sick she thought better of it. Oy.

For some reason our schedule won't print, but the HR lady/general factotum looked up my schedule and Newbie's and wrote it down for us. I'm off tomorrow, Thursday, Saturday. Newbie? What difference does a schedule make? She'll show up or not when it's convenient for her. LOL


----------



## Geezer Garage

-3 F this morning, buuuurrrr. Made the trip to Fort Collins yesterday. Twelve hrs. round trip, including loading up the machine. Saw some amazing Christmas lighting in the middle of nowhere. Today I have to move things around in the shop to make room for mill, get it unloaded with the backhoe, and clean out all the equipment from the truck, and trailer. Sun is shinning now and up to 20F. After I'm done, think I'm gonna take a day or two off.




https%3A//i.imgur.com/AN7Evtg.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/KmwDTpg.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/KDMcCkR.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/9PQ7iWC.jpg[/img]']


----------



## hollydolly

Just beautiful Vistas @Geezer Garage ... I think you deserve a day or 2 off.. In fact take the week off..tell 'em I said so...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Geezer Garage  I agree with @hollydolly that it's beautiful there and will back her up about the whole week off. 

What I like best about not living in cold country anymore is not living in cold country anymore


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Today…….I’ll shovel the snow away from my garage doors, ready to have the drive cleared tomorrow…..makes sense to do this, because they can only get so close to the doors with the huff bucket.
> That may be the only shovelling I do today, being it’s to be the high of -20c.
> 
> Had to get out my Bissell Little Green steam cleaner this morning……my wee girl, Shaalee, had a pee accident, took her out, but by the time I carried her out and put her down, she was too cold to pee…..first time ever, that she did this since she was trained as a puppy.
> Can’t scold her…..and will not scold her……she’s over 16.
> Have a 3ft x 3ft training pad down…..and got a little chunk of pee from outside, and put on it to maybe get her to go there…..she’s unsure of it, never have used these before…..she’s been on it, sniffing…..we’ll see how she does.


I have the same cleaner.  Dogs are house trained but sometimes I do not wake up to let them out and there are accidents.  Not their fault, they do not get scolded for my failure!!


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Have been doing some extra thinking since Thursday…..I know……scary..…can get myself in trouble by doing that.
> 
> My foster daughter messaged me on Tuesday, with her usual 4 words……how are you doing ?
> First I heard from her since Chelsea’s birthday on the 29th of November.
> She only lives 10 or 11 blocks away.
> I guess I said the wrong thing again…..why is it been 2 weeks since I’ve heard from you…..I asked this same question in the middle of November, for the same reason…..and many, many times in the past.
> Expressed I was feeling somewhat hurt from very little contact / communication…..why is it like this.
> 
> Well she turned the table around, and her feelings were hurt because of my question.
> Her excuses……
> She doesn’t use messenger much…..
> Says her phone doesn’t send notices…..you have to set them to do that, right.
> She doesn’t have good communication skills…..
> Her history with phones……she’s on her 5th or 6th phone in 5 years.
> Has a habit of dropping them……cracks the screen……breaks them……kids uses it, very rough on phones.
> She hasn’t any minutes for calls or texting……has to buy them……has to go a hour away to buy them.
> 
> Probably having no vehicle must be getting to her……..but……when you spend more than you make……life can be tough.
> 
> I have been used, hurt and dumped on from many, through my years, but I didn’t expect this from her.
> 
> I give them money for their Christmas tree every year…..and again I had to ask if they got it yet…..she said yes…..sent me a pic…..her phone worked great for that.
> 
> I have been so generous with them for so many years…....I’m a slow learner…..I’ll get it someday..
> 
> She as of yet, not mentioned anything about the happenings for Christmas Day.
> 
> So……I will quit doing so much thinking about this and wait to hear from her……certainly don’t want to hurt her feelings anymore than apparently I already have.
> 
> Ok……done thinking for today…..I’ll go find something else to do.



Well that is just heartbreaking, she lives 10 blocks away.  If she is out of time on the phone, can she just not walk over for a visit and check on you.  Sounds like you are the one holding up the relationship.  A relationship takes two, not just one.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Amazon UK are going on Strike... why not.. everybody else is on strike, postal people. railways workers, airport workers, University lecturers,  Nurses, medical ancillary workers , and many more.. .. why not Amazon, who want a third  more in their wages.. ...



I kind of get it.  Costs there keep going up, food and electricity/gas. No one can afford to take care of the basics of everyday life.  All the people working need  more money.  The retired need more money just to survive.  It must be scary and hard for everyone. I hope they figure it out soon, something
has to done.  We have similar problems but for now, they have not affected me.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Amazon UK are going on Strike... why not.. *everybody else is on strike*, postal people. railways workers, airport workers, University lecturers, Nurses, medical ancillary workers , and many more.. .. why not Amazon, who want a third more in their wages.. ...


Except us!  We could demand OAP discounts at John Lewis and M&S, free ice cream and support stockings for my mum!.  If it's not too cold tomorrow, I might stage a sit in on the free bus until they give in to my demands or, at least until teatime.  Let me know if you want me to add anything to the list


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> @MickaC
> It sounds as though she is still immature. You are to be commended for continuing to keep in touch.
> I hope her son is being taken care of properly.


Thanks Pinky…….there are three kids……Bentley, Jayden, Chelsea……Bentley has a different dad…..Jayden and Chelsea is her current partners kids.
Yes, the kids are taken care of.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Except us!  We could demand OAP discounts at John Lewis and M&S, free ice cream and support stockings for my mum!.  If it's not too cold tomorrow, I might stage a sit in on the free bus until they give in to my demands or, at least until teatime.  Let me know if you want me to add anything to the list


OAP discounts at JL and M&S?>. is that a thing ?


----------



## Jules

If you’re 65, we have -15% at the Bay on the first Tuesday of the month.  Shoppers Drug Mart has -20% every Thursday.  Guess who the stores are full of those days.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> If you’re 65, we have -15% at the Bay on the first Tuesday of the month.  Shoppers Drug Mart has -20% every Thursday.  Guess who the stores are full of those days.


whatchoo talkin' about Willis ?


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> whatchoo talkin' about Willis ?


Guess the quote I did of you talking about senior discounts disappeared.  



hollydolly said:


> OAP discounts at JL and M&S?>. is that a thing ?


The Bay and Shoppers are more pricey stores here.  We need those discounts to get bribed into their stores.


----------



## Bella

Today I cleaned my kitchen floor. Then I made eggnog and bourbon balls. Now I'm contemplating the ever-burning question... What's for dinner?


----------



## Jules

Made a large pot of soup for DH.  Some will be frozen for later.  Was going to walk but it’s cold and the part I hate most, windy.  Probably take the recycling in so we’ll be flush will $5 or $6.


----------



## oldaunt

Just finished putting this together, now I'm working on a new outfit.


----------



## horseless carriage

dobielvr said:


> I bet there's lots of dancing in your dreams.....


It wasn't that long ago, before the onset of arthritis, that this old couple could still make an impression.  This link will explain all.


----------



## StarSong

Shipped out ten boxes of cookies yesterday and did a little more baking today so more can go out tomorrow.  Parties are done until Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and we only have the baby on Weds this week.  It'll be like a vacation after the whirlwind of the past few weeks.


----------



## Blessed

Trish said:


> Except us!  We could demand OAP discounts at John Lewis and M&S, free ice cream and support stockings for my mum!.  If it's not too cold tomorrow, I might stage a sit in on the free bus until they give in to my demands or, at least until teatime.  Let me know if you want me to add anything to the list


I will assume M&S is Marks and Spencer and you will send me a Scotch Egg overnight delivery!! LOL


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Shipped out ten boxes of cookies yesterday and did a little more baking today so more can go out tomorrow.  Parties are done until Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and we only have the baby on Weds this week.  It'll be like a vacation after the whirlwind of the past few weeks.


Lord, you have got some energy, maybe you should box some of that and send it out to us.

I have baked one recipe of cookies for the neighbors and delivred it.  They were the best batch ever.  I made another dough yesterday, it is in the fridge.  I find they bake better when good and cold.  If these turn out good I will be calling the son to stop by and pick them up!


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Just finished putting this together, now I'm working on a new outfit.
> 
> View attachment 256961


So BEAUTIFUL. You have talented eyes and hands.


----------



## horseless carriage

Trish said:


> You and your lovely wife have such great style @horseless carriage.  One of my favourite music videos is the very stylish Kevin Rowlands and the Dexys, you and Mrs HC always remind me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Filmed around the Brick Lane area in London]
> 
> The shoe shop shown is Blackmans, the first shop in London to sell Dr Martin boots.
> 
> https://www.blackmansshoes.com/our-story/


What a lovely compliment, thank you. Coming from London's East End, I know Brick Lane very well, or I did. It's been a long time since I lived in London. It is an area that abounds with street markets, the most famous being Petticoat Lane. About 1830, Peticote Lane's name changed to Middlesex Street, to record the boundary between Portsoken Ward, in the City of London, and Whitechapel, which coincided with the Lane. But the old name continues to be associated with the area and has since adopted the spelling: "Petticoat."

Just for you Trish.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Lord, you have got some energy, maybe you should box some of that and send it out to us.
> 
> I have baked one recipe of cookies for the neighbors and delivred it.  They were the best batch ever.  I made another dough yesterday, it is in the fridge.  I find they bake better when good and cold.  If these turn out good I will be calling the son to stop by and pick them up!


I chill a lot of of my Christmas cookie doughs batches overnight for easier handling.  Chocolate-chocolate chip-walnut balls, buttery pecan sandies, soft ginger-cinnamon-clove cookies, traditional Italian pignoli cookies, rugelach, and cream cheese based sugar cookie doughs, among them.      
I rarely bother refrigerating snickerdoodle dough, but will if I'm pressed for time. I never refrigerate biscotti dough - bake it immediately after mixing it. 

These are my traditional Christmas cookies that I bake in mass quantities every year.  Sometimes I'll add one or two more, depending on how compressed my schedule is.  This year I kept it to the basic 8.  

Still works out to several thousand cookies between TG and Christmas, plus hosting several cookie/pizza parties, so I'm a busy little elf during that 30 day period.  This year I've been especially so because of watching the baby 3 days a week so DDIL can work.  Even so, I bake nearly every day.  Some days I hit the kitchen at 4:30 to get cookies in the oven or pizza doughs in the fridge before he arrives at 7:30.        

Yes, it's a lot of work, but I really do love doing it. ♥


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> I chill a lot of of my Christmas cookie doughs batches overnight for easier handling.  Chocolate-chocolate chip-walnut balls, buttery pecan sandies, soft ginger-cinnamon-clove cookies, traditional Italian pignoli cookies, rugelach, and cream cheese based sugar cookie doughs, among them.
> I rarely bother refrigerating snickerdoodle dough, but will if I'm pressed for time. I never refrigerate biscotti dough - bake it immediately after mixing it.
> 
> These are my traditional Christmas cookies that I bake in mass quantities every year.  Sometimes I'll add one or two more, depending on how compressed my schedule is.  This year I kept it to the basic 8.
> 
> Still works out to several thousand cookies between TG and Christmas, plus hosting several cookie/pizza parties, so I'm a busy little elf during that 30 day period.  This year I've been especially so because of watching the baby 3 days a week so DDIL can work.  Even so, I bake nearly every day.  Some days I hit the kitchen at 4:30 to get cookies in the oven or pizza doughs in the fridge before he arrives at 7:30.
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of work, but I really do love doing it. ♥


Yes there are a few things that when rested overnight in the frig, I always like to let cookie batter rest, then I get a more uniform cook.  I don't do biscotti but a simalar jewish cookie, mandel bread, I bake that as soon as I get it ready.  Pizza dough I make the day of,  extra dough is frozen the in small personal pizza size before it rises.  Let is rise when I thaw it out and I am good to go.  Baking is so much fun!!


----------



## dobielvr

horseless carriage said:


> It wasn't that long ago, before the onset of arthritis, that this old couple could still make an impression.  This link will explain all.


That's very cool hc..
Loved reading that review.  Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Christopher said:


> Ya, my snacks vary. Sometimes it'll be ramen (chili flavor), sometimes I'll have seedless grapes and cheese squares. Just whatever's there. I keep the weight down by fasting on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. I'll eat on Tuesday and Thursday. I take the weekend off and eat regularly. So, a pint a couple of times a week shouldn't be too much because my calorie intake still isn't that much.
> 
> Christopher


You're like my son. He has eat days and days he doesn't eat. He often goes on 3 day fasts and a couple of months ago went on a 10 days fast. He's a trucker too but he doesn't get weak or dizzy because he's been doing this for years and his body is used to it. I haven't had ramen in years and didn't even know there was a chili flavor.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

OMG...technically this is for yesterday. When I got on the forum it was still Sunday..can't believe how fast the time went by as I responded to other posts on here and now it's technically Monday. I made a place mat for Deja out of precut cardboard covered with contact paper.  I thought we'll use it when my son has to washes this cute place mat he bought because it takes awhile to dry. I don't know what the designers were thinking but it's made of material similar to bathmats, not practical at all. After it dried, I decided to use cellophane from a roll that I've had for over a decade to cover the mat so it can just be wiped off. I also changed Deja's litter box, making sure to wash it out first. I napped for a couple of hours in the morning. In the afternoon, my son and I put in a little studio time to fine tune the music clips of some of the songs we're working on so I can post them here.


Today I have a wake and funeral in the morning and a doctor's appointment in the late afternoon. Will take an Uber to and from the funeral home. Hoping my son will be home in time to take me to the doctor. Right now I'm going to disinfect my masks, figure out what I'm going to wear and get the clothes & accessories ready. I don't think I'll be trying to do much in between the funeral and doctor besides playing games and watching T.V.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A rapid thaw set in yesterday and the snow started melt away.  We plan to get a lot of pre-christmas shopping done this morning and the rest done tomorrow.  Our daughter is coming here for the holidays and we don't want to be rushing to the shops when she's here.


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you. Coming from London's East End, I know Brick Lane very well, or I did. It's been a long time since I lived in London. It is an area that abounds with street markets, the most famous being Petticoat Lane. About 1830, Peticote Lane's name changed to Middlesex Street, to record the boundary between Portsoken Ward, in the City of London, and Whitechapel, which coincided with the Lane. But the old name continues to be associated with the area and has since adopted the spelling: "Petticoat."
> View attachment 256980
> Just for you Trish.


Love the photo and the outifts - thank you. 

Although there have been changes in the area, it's still an interesting place and you obviously have a lot of local knowledge.  I haven't been there for some time but hopefully will take my camera for a visit there sometime next year.

Best wishes to you both and please keep posting your photos


----------



## Sliverfox

Hoping the plumber will show up to connect the dishwasher.

We have asked hubby's sister & her 3 sons to  join us  for Christmas  dinner.
She hasn't replied.

Its a cold morning  here.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Sorry that you have to go through the same thing everyday but I don't think either of us could do without our pets, so the work if well worth the extra work, right!!


Worth every second! Besides taking care of our pets keeps us doing something. No matter how bad I feel that day I KNOW I will be cleaning his cage. Need the physical exercise even if it is only housework and pet work.


----------



## katlupe

It is 28 degrees here this morning, which isn't too bad for here. Today I have some calls to make and working on planning a potluck supper for the tenants after Christmas. We have not been having them and I think it is time to get them going again. I will be finish the process of making the 4 herb tea pretty soon. I let it set longer than usual but that will be okay. More potent.


----------



## Buckeye

Just got back from my early morning appointment to have the lab work done for my upcoming Dr appointment.  What could be better than being poked at 6:25 in the morning? No plans for the rest of the day.


----------



## hearlady

I got each of my granddaughters a cookbook for their age. I'm going to put together ingredients for a recipe in each book so when I visit we can make something together.


----------



## hollydolly

The heavy rain has finally washed all the ice and snow away... but now it's set to rain for at least 24 hours... . and the wind is very strong..

I've got to go out later this afternoon to meet up with a friend for a Christmas  drink locally ... 

 I wanted to go and have a Christmas lunch today at the pub in North London , but the weather is so miserable I've put it off until  midweek..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> OAP discounts at JL and M&S?>. is that a thing ?


For me it is


----------



## Trish

Jules said:


> If you’re 65, we have -15% at the Bay on the first Tuesday of the month.  Shoppers Drug Mart has -20% every Thursday.  Guess who the stores are full of those days.


Apparently, over sixties get a 10% if they go to Iceland on Tuesdays.   (the shop not the country )


----------



## StarSong

Trish said:


> Apparently, over sixties get a 10% if they go to Iceland on Tuesdays.  (the shop not the country )


I didn't know there was a store named Iceland, so was wondering how a 10% discount would make the trip worthwhile.  

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Apparently, over sixties get a 10% if they go to Iceland on Tuesdays.  (the shop not the country )


yes I know that..however Iceland isn't in my nearest town.. and 10 % off would be swallowed up in the fuel to get there...


----------



## jujube

We were supposed to go to Disney Springs today and do the Christmas tree path, but the little 'uns both woke up with fevers.  

It's a little nippy outside but sun is shining and it's supposed to get up into the low 70's.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> For me it is


What do John Lewis give ..?.. actually they're so expensive I'd save more money going elsewhere.. ...who else does OAP discounts.. I've got a free bus pass.. but I've never used it, but it's handy to have if I need to.. and I have 1/3 off train travel which I do use.. anything else I don't know about ? 

Just been to the barn before I leave to go out, and dried all the cans..they're so wet the labels are coming off.. .. dried all the freezer off.... broughtht all the toilet and kitchen rolls into the house so they don't get damp up there..fortunately they seem to be one of the few things that didn't get wet and covered up the Food shelving and the freezer with sail cloth. Got the dehumidifier running and in the time I was in the barn..dried everything up, mopped the floor, the HUmidity level had droped by 11% down to 79 %... ... . I'ts really dark here due to the rain.. and it''ll be dark in an hour or so anyway, so there's not a lot more I can do by myself in this heavy rain and wind..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm just not feeling it today. That's kinda crappy because I'm off today

Wait. The trash collectors just came through on their regular weekly run. At Christmas we always tape a card with cash to the lid of the bin. DD saw them take it off, smile at each other and hand it to the driver. Yay. That makes me feel better. Wish the neighbors would do the same for them because it's really a thankless and smelly job.

We do the same thing in July when it's hot and when being on that truck can get kinda overwhelming...maybe they stop for a beer after work.

So far today I've done nothing except the usual tidying up stuff. I need to get a life.

Yawn.

The weather forecast now is for a low of 11F early Friday morning after a night of rain on Thursday. Ew.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Been out running errands on this brisk but sunny day.  

Went to the court house to pay my property taxes and found out why I haven't been getting any notification for last 2+ years...  they had my address as Kentucky!  Was only in Lexington for about six months but apparently when I moved to next assignment, something hung up somewhere in the postal computer.  

Also picked up requested books from the library, so now I'm stocked up for the holiday =D  We've been having to use the library in the next town as our local library was undergoing a major renovation (as in completely gutted and now being put back together).  Hopefully they'll be up and running sometime this winter.... I want to look into volunteering there.

Now home from grocery store with makings for chicken vegetable soup and I'm going to bake some sweet potatoes (I like them with butter and cinnamon for dessert during the cold months).  Also picked up last ingredients so I can make a couple "mug" spice cakes for my daughter for Christmas; she doesn't tolerated gluten well and this recipe has almond and coconut flour.  

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## Sassycakes

Since I didn't get a good nights sleep last night my plans for today is to take a nap !


----------



## Sliverfox

Dishwasher is in!
Now to put shelf paper  down on the under sink shelf.
Then get all the canned  goods back in there.

Good thing I was up early,, have  run the vacuum upstairs .


----------



## jet

been to doctors,they ballsed my repeat prescription up,got someone elses pills,,receptionist insisted they were mine grrrrrrr,,,had to wait an hour for doctor to be freed up,,,got it sorted,,but after christmas,,,i wanted them now,,,,ok,got that sorted,,,its enough to send you to drink,cheers hic


----------



## Chet

Bought groceries. Going to the library next to take back a book and will probably get a couple DVDs.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> What do John Lewis give ..?.. actually they're so expensive I'd save more money going elsewhere.. ...who else does OAP discounts.. I've got a free bus pass.. but I've never used it, but it's handy to have if I need to.. and I have 1/3 off train travel which I do use.. anything else I don't know about ?
> 
> Just been to the barn before I leave to go out, and dried all the cans..they're so wet the labels are coming off.. .. dried all the freezer off.... broughtht all the toilet and kitchen rolls into the house so they don't get damp up there..fortunately they seem to be one of the few things that didn't get wet and covered up the Food shelving and the freezer with sail cloth. Got the dehumidifier running and in the time I was in the barn..dried everything up, mopped the floor, the HUmidity level had droped by 11% down to 79 %... ... . I'ts really dark here due to the rain.. and it''ll be dark in an hour or so anyway, so there's not a lot more I can do by myself in this heavy rain and wind..



I was joking   although, I'd love to get a discount from JL.  My family credit me with keeping JL in business!  They are expensive but I have had some good sales bargains in the past.  

I only know of the Iceland discount.  I have a friend who stocks up with kitchen paper, toilet rolls, cleaning stuff from Iceland but, she has quite a big household so buys a lot but, for me, 10% isn't worth the journey.

I hope you managed to rescue everything from the barn.  I guess it's best to assume there is no insurance but, maybe, your o/h will surprise you and let you have the details


----------



## Capt Lightning

In spite of the major stores virtually giving away fresh vegetables and giving good discounts on a range of food, I managed to spend a small fortune this morning.  That's hopefully the major expenses over for this year.   
Still got to get a few small items tomorrow - like vinegar to make pickled onions.


----------



## Trish

Capt Lightning said:


> In spite of the major stores virtually giving away fresh vegetables and giving good discounts on a range of food, I managed to spend a small fortune this morning.  That's hopefully the major expenses over for this year.
> Still got to get a few small items tomorrow - like vinegar to make pickled onions.


Do you buy picked red cabbage every Christmas?  I only ask because my parents always did and I carried on the tradition until I realised that, actually, we never ate it!


----------



## NorthernLight

Yesterday I got back on track with the exercise, but I didn't vacuum. Today, exercise and maybe vacuum.

I used to move everything out of the room before vacuuming, but now with the heavy treadmill I'm not sure what to do. It's not that I can't move it, but rearranging things a bit would expedite the process.

I was vaguely thinking of going to one of the stores, but maybe I'll wait until the cold snap and Christmas are over. Or maybe I should "get out there" anyway. Blarg. Tomorrow. Or....

I woke up to a strange morning light. Frozen fog. Nice.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Slept in until 7:30 this morning. It was -8F when I got up. Was all the way up to +11 awhile ago, and the sun was shinning, so took Li'l Bit, and I out for a little exercise. Going to give her a bath now, and then head up north to visit friends. My friend Jeff just got back from a month in Thailand, and looking forward to hearing all about it. I haven't been there in fifty years.


----------



## StarSong

-8 to +11, @Geezer Garage.  Not sure I'd have gotten out of bed!


----------



## debodun

I actually got out the canister vac and did did some cleaning. I even got under the baseboards. A few plastic beads got caught in the crack tool. I know the former owner did crafts and they were probably dropped and eventually made it to under the baseboards. I hate cleaning now more than ever. I can't see well in my left eye and I keep tripping over the vacuum and misjudge where things are.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Trish said:


> Do you buy picked red cabbage every Christmas?  I only ask because my parents always did and I carried on the tradition until I realised that, actually, we never ate it!


That reminds me of a true tale...           
I can't remember the chap's name, but he was a student working with us for a year....   Just before Christmas, he asked me if I knew where he could get pickled walnuts.  He said that his father liked them and his Christmas was not complete without them.  Well,I had to go to the hypermarket at lunchtime, so I suggested he should come too and look for them.  He found them and bought two jars..

After the holidays, I asked him if his father had enjoyed the walnuts.  He groaned  ..  He had bought pickled walnuts, so had his sister, and his brother and their mother....  they had 17 jars of pickled walnuts!

I like pickled red cabbage, but not just at Christmas.


----------



## debodun

I like pickled red cabbage. Here the prominent brand is Aunt Nellie's.


----------



## Trish

@Capt Lightning and @debodun  If only I had known years ago, I could have sent you a lorryful of red cabbage each


----------



## J-Kat

The rain has arrived which has made me have to adjust my task schedule as I don’t want to venture out in the mess.  I got all the washing done today.  Finished wrapping gifts and have put away paper, ribbon, etc.  Rain is to move out late today so I can take care of a few shopping tasks tomorrow.  Still have a cake to bake and packing to do before I leave town on Thursday.  I’ve been doing a few things everyday so I won’t feel so rushed which has been a problem in past years due to my chronic procrastinating.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I was joking   although, I'd love to get a discount from JL.  My family credit me with keeping JL in business!  They are expensive but I have had some good sales bargains in the past.
> 
> I only know of the Iceland discount.  I have a friend who stocks up with kitchen paper, toilet rolls, cleaning stuff from Iceland but, she has quite a big household so buys a lot but, for me, 10% isn't worth the journey.
> 
> I hope you managed to rescue everything from the barn.  I guess it's best to assume there is no insurance but, maybe, your o/h will surprise you and let you have the details


I buy all my paper goods from Costco..much cheaper to buy in bulk and so much better quality tbh...

I've  covered everything in Sail cloth and Tarpaulin.. Most things are in plastic storage boxes, but I need at least 2 or 3 more.. Went looking for them today after I;d been out for a drink and some Tapas  with a friend ..nearly fell over Poundstretcher wanted £10 for the tiniest box.. .. looked on Amazon and anything over 80 litres is a Ridiculous price.. up the £ 40 area. each!! ..
I've seen  online that Wilkos have some cheaper one.. but there's not a branch near me.. so I'll have to take a trip to  a  nearish town to buy them..

So.. what I've done on the advice of my daughter.. is to order some Heavy duty tent pegs.. and hopefully I'll be able to throw a Tarp over the roof of the barn..and rope it down with the Tent pegs, and hopefully that will keep everything dry until I can figure out what to do next..


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> That reminds me of a true tale...
> I can't remember the chap's name, but he was a student working with us for a year....   Just before Christmas, he asked me if I knew where he could get pickled walnuts.  He said that his father liked them and his Christmas was not complete without them.  Well,I had to go to the hypermarket at lunchtime, so I suggested he should come too and look for them.  He found them and bought two jars..
> 
> After the holidays, I asked him if his father had enjoyed the walnuts.  He groaned  ..  He had bought pickled walnuts, so had his sister, and his brother and their mother....  they had 17 jars of pickled walnuts!
> 
> I like pickled red cabbage, but not just at Christmas.


talking about Christmas food.. I saw Chocolate dates in Sainsbury the other day


----------



## hollydolly

This is where my friend and I went for a drink and some tapas this afternoon.. it was already dark at 4pm.. we came out about 5.30pm


----------



## RadishRose

Made chicken soup, walked doggie, did some laundry and frittered time away on the Internet while half-watching YouTube history documentaries.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Such a pretty place. I could hang out there for an hour or two.

I'm so bored that I just want to go to bed and get up in time to go to work tomorrow. It's been too cold to play outside today, and everything that needed to be done inside has been done. Nothing interesting on TV, not even an old movie worth watching.

The weather gets colder and wetter for the rest of the week so it's not likely that DS and his husband will be here as they usually are every few weeks. 

As my mama used to say, maybe I'll just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Such a pretty place. I could hang out there for an hour or two.
> 
> I'm so bored that I just want to go to bed and get up in time to go to work tomorrow. It's been too cold to play outside today, and everything that needed to be done inside has been done. Nothing interesting on TV, not even an old movie worth watching.
> 
> The weather gets colder and wetter for the rest of the week so it's not likely that DS and his husband will be here as they usually are every few weeks.
> 
> As my mama used to say, maybe I'll just crawl in a hole and pull the hole in after me!


Geegee..   what about youtube.. surely there's something on there for you to get interested in.... what about a quiz..?...or a tutorial for something..?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Well with a big sigh of relief.. I managed to get the Dehumidifier thawed, and back into the shed.. but to do it I had to turn the heating on in the house for several hours, so that's cost a fortune.
> 
> I have a bigger one in the Barn.. and the barn is leaking.. so I have no option but to have that on for several hours a day, I have no idea what that costs to run.. every time I go to the barn, the marine wood flooring , is soaked.. and I have to mop it up...and that;s _before _everything thaws
> 
> @Trish you're very lucky to have the snow melted, it's still at least 6 or 8 inches here...


I feel for you having to worry about the barn.  I hope you get a nice warm day(s) to melt that snow and dry up everything.


----------



## Ruthanne

This is a day of mostly relaxing for me.  I did go to the bank and took care of business.  Glad to get that done.

Watching TV as usual.  I have more things to do but don't feel like doing much today.  I have lots of laundry to do.  It can wait awhile longer.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I feel for you having to worry about the barn.  I hope you get a nice warm day(s) to melt that snow and dry up everything.


thanks Ruthanne.. but this is the problem I have.. the snow has melted, caused by heavy rain overnight..and it's flooded the Barn...


----------



## Right Now

A surprising day for me!  I had plans to face chat with a long time friend, but he had to cancel at the last minute.  I was disappointed and then....I went to my mailbox and retrieved a post card from another hubby of one of my best friends.  He often would cheer me up when I worked for his wife (library director) if I was blue.  He knew I liked Bill Clinton, and he would phone me up and sound just like Bill to talk nonsense to me to get me to smile! So today, I get a card from "Bill" noting it was Christmas time but his wife, _Hillary_ sure could use one of my hair cuts. He said "She looks like a bedraggled cat.  A cat with very short spiked hair!"
He also wanted to thank me for keeping the State Troopers in line before I retired.!  So funny, he's a nut case that makes me laugh out loud!

Then.....my former supervisor from the State Police for 8 years (like one of my family) texted me to thank me for the Christmas Card. He caught me up on his family (wife and two kids) and said he is thinking of retiring himself. (He's only 53 but has 20 years in) but he has other options less dangerous than a trooper.  He suggested meeting me tomorrow morning for coffee as we don't see each other since I've retired 6 years ago.  I did see him at a Memorial Service this past spring but we couldn't talk much as it was a ceremony for troopers. I can't wait!

This was such a surprising day for me!  Friends reaching out, and reminding me how blessed I have been these years.
I know I will still be grinning this evening.....life is good, isn't it?


----------



## RadishRose

Right Now said:


> A surprising day for me!  I had plans to face chat with a long time friend, but he had to cancel at the last minute.  I was disappointed and then....I went to my mailbox and retrieved a post card from another hubby of one of my best friends.  He often would cheer me up when I worked for his wife (library director) if I was blue.  He knew I liked Bill Clinton, and he would phone me up and sound just like Bill to talk nonsense to me to get me to smile! So today, I get a card from "Bill" noting it was Christmas time but his wife, _Hillary_ sure could use one of my hair cuts. He said "She looks like a bedraggled cat.  A cat with very short spiked hair!"
> He also wanted to thank me for keeping the State Troopers in line before I retired.!  So funny, he's a nut case that makes me laugh out loud!
> 
> Then.....my former supervisor from the State Police for 8 years (like one of my family) texted me to thank me for the Christmas Card. He caught me up on his family (wife and two kids) and said he is thinking of retiring himself. (He's only 53 but has 20 years in) but he has other options less dangerous than a trooper.  He suggested meeting me tomorrow morning for coffee as we don't see each other since I've retired 6 years ago.  I did see him at a Memorial Service this past spring but we couldn't talk much as it was a ceremony for troopers. I can't wait!
> 
> This was such a surprising day for me!  Friends reaching out, and reminding me how blessed I have been these years.
> I know I will still be grinning this evening.....life is good, isn't it?


Happy for you.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> thanks Ruthanne.. but this is the problem I have.. the snow has melted, caused by heavy rain overnight..and it's flooded the Barn...


I guess you are doing all you can to get it dried.  I hope the problem will be resolved


----------



## Jules

Laundry. Optometrists for overpriced products.  Grocery store for a few items.  Picked up Japanese food for lunch.  May do more laundry this afternoon.  It’s too cold to walk.  -22C plus a windchill.


----------



## katlupe

Today I set up our plan for the next potluck supper. Dec. 30th at 5:30. Looking forward to it now.

One of the reasons I am happy to not own a car.....everyone had to move their cars off the parking lot so it could be plowed. Now it is plowed but the snow took up a couple parking spots. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but if you cannot walk without a walker and have to trudge through ice, snow and slush to get to your car. Then find a place to park it and come back home. Then go back out and move it again. I physically cannot walk through that stuff even with a walker. 

I cooked a pork loin roast on Saturday in the IP. I have had it for supper Saturday, Sunday and now today. Have one more night of it for tomorrow. Came out really good and I made a keto gravy to go with it. Very good. I have to admit after three days of something, I am really tired of it, but I won't waste any food. So I will have it again tomorrow.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Is it time to get up and go to work yet?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Is it time to get up and go to work yet?


Time to dig out some of those ice cream flavors, @Georgiagranny !


----------



## hollydolly

So my daughter springs it on me tonight.. ''where do you want to go for Post Christmas lunch''... ?

When I ask her if she'll come  down here.. she says that  she would prefer if I chose somewhere half way between us. 

The trouble is I did that last year.. many of you will remember that beautiful riverside pub.. which was well over an hour from me.. through very tiny narrow country roads as well as motorway.. and she moaned about the food.. the whole way through..

_I _liked it....

I wish she would come down here, or choose herself places near her..  but  she claims not to have time.. so I'm now in the position where I have a choice of 3 dates.. ( one of which  I've just discovered is when most of the restaurants and gastropubs will be closed for a  well earned rest after the Christmas rush).. so that leaves 2 dates.. and I've got to figure out a venue in places I've never been.. *sigh*...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good grief, @hollydolly. Sounds like you're between the devil and the deep blue sea. Pick a place halfway with decent roads to get there. Then Google restaurants in the area and read the reviews. However...expect that your choice is gonna be wrong!

@CinnamonSugar You're right about ice cream. It's almost time. I have six kinds to choose from. Ice cream in the evening is something I really look forward to. I do need to get a life...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Good grief, @hollydolly. Sounds like you're between the devil and the deep blue sea. Pick a place halfway with decent roads to get there. Then Google restaurants in the area and read the reviews. However...expect that your choice is gonna be wrong!


I've already searched in those places.. and all the restaurants ( she lives way out in ruraldomshire... even more rural than me ).. but all the places I've found  nearest to small towns or villages ..have menus which I know she wouldn't like... 

I'm going to have to spend much of tomorrow searching otherwise we'll not be in time to get it booked..


----------



## Blessed

@hollydolly that is why I don't worry about getting together during the holidays.  All of the places we like to go are jammed full, at least where I am not many take reservations this time of year.

I don't like crowds or loud places.  I prefer to wait, go out after things settle down after the holidays.  You might both have time after, in January to get together.  Then you will have the pick of any place. 

I will say with my son's family, (I just say let's all go out for dinner!)  they are ready to go, no picky eaters but I do give them a few places to pick from.  I do not do the sushi thing!! Wish I could get just the son sometimes but we all do have a good time together. The grandson is only nine but he can put away a lot of food LOL


----------



## NorthernLight

I made it through the afternoon (partly thanks to Senior Forums). Now I just want to relax. Times like this, I wish I had a TV.

I get tired of trying to accomplish things, better myself, and generally hold it all together.


----------



## Blessed

Today, another migraine, been in and out of bed all day.  I have placed a grocery delivery.  Just the basics, produce and dog food (can never have enough dog food stashed).  Sitting here watching the news with my ice cap on the head.  We are supposed to get a cold front end of the week, down into the twenties.  Will have to get out and cover the outside faucets.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly   Try to find three places and send the menus.  Let her make the decision.  Could you find a place near her and stay in a hotel for a night.  

With Christmas on a Sunday, do people get the Monday & maybe Tuesday off.


----------



## Jules

@Blessed.  Brrrr.


----------



## Georgiagranny

NorthernLight said:


> I made it through the afternoon (partly thanks to Senior Forums). Now I just want to relax. Times like this, I wish I had a TV.
> 
> I get tired of trying to accomplish things, better myself, and generally hold it all together.


Remember Newton Minow? He was the chairman of the FCC back in the 60s who described TV as a vast wasteland. He was mostly right!

As far as bettering myself is concerned: pffffft. After years of striving for mediocrity, I'm living proof of the Peter Principle and not going to bother.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly   Try to find three places and send the menus.  Let her make the decision.  Could you find a place near her and stay in a hotel for a night.
> 
> With Christmas on a Sunday, do people get the Monday & maybe Tuesday off.


in the UK Monday is Boxing day so everything is open and people still celebrating.. ..she's told me I have 27th 28th and 29th because she has to work the other days.  Tuesday 27th  most restaurants and pubs I've looked at are closed..

My daughter lives in the wilderness.. if I was to book a hotel, I'd be booking one much nearer here so that would defeat the object....


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> Remember Newton Minow? He was the chairman of the FCC back in the 60s who described TV as a vast wasteland. He was mostly right!
> 
> As far as bettering myself is concerned: pffffft. After years of striving for mediocrity, I'm living proof of the Peter Principle and not going to bother.


Ha ha, when I arrived in this town I stayed in a motel with TV for a few days. It was bad! Seemed to be just people arguing. At least in the 60s they tried to come up with entertaining stories and such.


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> @Blessed.  Brrrr.


You are too funny, I know so many places get way colder. We (Texans) kind of go crazy, we had a really be spell last year.  Cold temps, ice and snow for about 5 days. There were some people that died, the elederly and the homeless.  That was a heartbreak. 

Older people that would not turn on the heat because they were worried about the bill.  Homeless that refused to go to shelters when there were plenty of beds and food. I guess many of them did not know where to go or what to do. There were many churchs out there trying to get them to shelters. Some just would not go, they wanted to stay where they were comfortable. Sad to say some of them died from being stubborn. The electric company could not keep up with the demand, we had not seen that before. 

 My son lost his power and they came here to stay warm for a couple of days. I always have plenty of extra blankets and if the power goes out I have a fireplace and a gas grill for cooking. I have two little dogs that sleep with me, built in hot water bags.  I also have a very large dog but have not had him called into service to keep me warm LOL


----------



## ArnoldC

Hunkering down in preparation for a hard freeze.  Draining outdoor hoses and removing all outside water fixtures save the spigots on two of the outside walls.

Typing this single finger wearing woolen inserts from my Army gloves.  Am on the NE corner of the house and it gets cold in here in the winter.


----------



## StarSong

Made three different cookies this morning - but only four trays of each.  Then DH & I packed up more boxes of cookies to ship to friends and relatives.  

This afternoon I made 28 mini calzones and a half sized artichoke/lemon pizza using pizza dough left over from Friday night's party. It was at the use-it-or-toss-it-in-a-day-or-two stage. DH & just ate the pizza (yum). The calzones will be part of our Christmas Eve dinner. 

It's nearly 5:30 pm, the oven is off, the kitchen cleaned, my belly is full, and I'm about to cuddle into a soft fluffy blanket with an amusing book. Later I'll watch a couple of episodes of "Yellowstone" with DH. It's been a good day!


----------



## Blessed

ArnoldC said:


> Hunkering down in preparation for a hard freeze.  Draining outdoor hoses and removing all outside water fixtures save the spigots on two of the outside walls.
> 
> Typing this single finger wearing woolen inserts from my Army gloves.  Am on the NE corner of the house and it gets cold in here in the winter.


I will be out there tomorrow doing the same thing.  At least they are saying we will not be having the snow and ice of last year for now.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Made three different cookies this morning - but only four trays of each.  Then DH & I packed up more boxes of cookies to ship to friends and relatives.
> 
> This afternoon I made 28 mini calzones and a half sized artichoke/lemon pizza using pizza dough left over from Friday night's party. It was at the use-it-or-toss-it-in-a-day-or-two stage. DH & just ate the pizza (yum). The calzones will be part of our Christmas Eve dinner.
> 
> It's nearly 5:30 pm, the oven is off, the kitchen cleaned, my belly is full, and I'm about to cuddle into a soft fluffy blanket with an amusing book. Later I'll watch a couple of episodes of "Yellowstone" with DH. It's been a good day!



Geez, I thought you were shipping those calzones to me,  picture me lying on the floor kicking and screaming!!


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Geez, I thought you were shipping those calzones to me,  picture me lying on the floor kicking and screaming!!


Here ya' go!  Each one is about 4" - 5" long.   Had a few small blowouts of the ricotta/mozzarella/parm filling, but not too bad, all things considered.


----------



## Pinky

Had a nice visit from daughter tonight. Sent her home loaded up with Xmas presents. We ordered in
Japanese food  and discussed the latest news. I'm going to snuggle down to read in bed now.

It was a very good day


----------



## 1955

Helped my niece with her car. Topped off my generator fuel supply & tested it out getting ready for the cold spell. Stacked wood for the house, temps going down to -4F. I start burning wood around 24F. Cleaned out my garage so I can get my truck in there. I’ve been parking in the car port but the critters have been chewing things up. Had to pull in the docks again. I hate doing this when it’s freezing. It’s even worse when I have take the boat out to fetch a dock.

It always seem likes when I’m not prepared the power goes out.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> Here ya' go!  Each one is about 4" - 5" long.   Had a few small blowouts of the ricotta/mozzarella/parm filling, but not too bad, all things considered.
> 
> View attachment 257251



oh the horror, the heartbreak, I was so looking forward to burning my mouth on that hot molten cheese.... You are a very cruel woman to show me the picture of heaven and deny my entry!!!!


----------



## Blessed

Don't worry @Kaila, I have this covered.  Ordered some mozzarella so I can make a lovely lasangna which I will share with the neighbor (widow) like me across the street.  @StarSong does not understand the horror, the heartbreak she causes all over America.  There are many of us drooling and wondering why oh why, can we not have those calzones. LOL


----------



## Kaila

Blessed said:


> Don't worry @Kaila, I have this covered.  Ordered some mozzarella so I can make a lovely lasangna which I will share with the neighbor (widow) like me across the street.  @StarSong does not understand the horror, the heartbreak she causes all over America.  There are many of us drooling and wondering why oh why, can we not have those calzones. LOL


You gave me a much needed smile and laughter, this evening, thank you for those!
But now I am drooling for some of *your lasagna!*


----------



## Disgustedman

Kicking myself a bit. Totally zoned the fact a church group was serving dinner tomorrow. Have a roast cooking (3 lbs) so will share some with a neighbor and we'll have some more chicken Alfredo like last night.

She wants to do kielbasa with kraut so I bought the sausage. But I reminded her of the dinner. So we're going to have it Wednesday.

I was hoping to get my mini food processors, but the truck didn't arrive till 4 pm. So I'll just wait till the 28th to go get them.... Then start the diet.....


----------



## Blessed

Kaila said:


> You gave me a much needed smile and laughter, this evening, thank you for those!
> But now I am drooling for some of *your lasagna!*


And well you should, dripping in glorious cheese, so rich that you have to stop and take a bite of garlic bread and salad between bites.  I am glad you had a good giggle at my expense but I must get to the kitchen to find something for dinner tonight.  I forgot to take anything out of the freezer!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up, I get to go to work today! Woohoo and stuff.


----------



## Trish

Spending too much time this morning posting on here!  it's 10'C today, no heating on and despite some rain earlier, it's now sunny.  Off out today, nowhere exciting just a walk, quick visit to the surgery and picking up a couple of bits from the supermarket.  I have started using my spin bike again so, probably going to find a bike tour on YouTube this afternoon and go for a cycle, with Christmas fast approaching, I need to get fit for the New Year sales!    

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## katlupe

Today is Bingo so have to get all my housework done by 1:30 PM. Regardless of the snow and ice, I have to make it out to the dumpster today. If I can't open it, I will stick my bag in the corner of the enclosure. Not going to clean it off because I can barely reach the top of it anyway.


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm up, I get to go to work today! Woohoo and stuff.


Well that makes two of us: This raincoat, it's called a trenchcoat, along with the hat, always gets, "here comes Rick Blaine," from an older lady in the office. Most of the youngsters look bemused and type Rick Blaine into their screen. Even then you hear: Humphrey Bogart? Casablanca? None the wiser!


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> oh the horror, the heartbreak, I was so looking forward to burning my mouth on that hot molten cheese.... You are a very cruel woman to show me the picture of heaven and deny my entry!!!!


Didn't realize there were calzone fans out there.  My love affair began with them when I was quite young.  My family would go to Manhattan's Little Italy for the Feast of San Gennaro every September.  The food... oh, the food.  Heaven for all, but particularly sublime for those of us with Italian roots.  We ate our way from one end of the feast to the other.  

Calzones were my hands-down favorite.  Food vendors deep fried the calzones at the feasts. I'm a little kinder to my family and friends' arteries (and waistlines) by baking them, but can't resist stuffing them with yummy cheese.

Tis the season...


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> Well that makes two of us: This raincoat, it's called a trenchcoat, along with the hat, always gets, "here comes Rick Blaine," from an older lady in the office. Most of the youngsters look bemused and type Rick Blaine into their screen. Even then you hear: Humphrey Bogart? Casablanca? None the wiser!
> View attachment 257302


"Here's looking at you, kid"


----------



## Trila

Dio was working outside for over an hour yesterday, when he came into the house and put my old tablet on the table....WORKING!!!. Boy, was I ever surprised!!! I had thrown it out, and thought it was already gone! Luckily for me, I'm lazy and had not gotten around to de-registering it, yet. So, I'm back on my old tablet today, going through some of my pictures that needed to be backed up, etc. Of all of the tablets that I have had over the years, this one is is my favorite. Of course, I certainly liked all of the upgrades on the one that I've been using for the last week or so! LOL. Anyway, this one is still glitchy so it's good that I have a back-up now. 

The weather looks good for our bonfire today, so we will be celebrating Solstice all day today and well into tomorrow.  I remember one winter when the weather was so bad, that we didn't have our Solstice celebrate until Feb!

So today will be spent sitting by the bonfire, with hotdogs, marshmallows, and adult beverages!


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I had to get up early to be ready for plumbing work, so right now the water is off and the plumber is fiddling around changing valves in multiple spots (kitchen, laundry, bathroom).  This is to conform with an upgrade the condo association decided on years ago, but residents had the option to put it off until they sold their units.   It got forgotten until the last second, so the previous owner escrowed the funds so the condo association would allow the unit to be sold.

I've started feeling a little more at home here.  Yesterday I sent off $5 dues to join the Baby Boomers Club, they go on hikes in local parks and have a movie night at the clubhouse once a month.  And I got the application to join the Gardeners Club, which requires me to list my top three choices for garden plot; the lady at the office in the clubhouse gave me a list of the available plots and recommended I go look at them because she said some are nicely fenced and some aren't.  So today I plan to find my way there and 'shop' garden plots.  So ironic that when I had 10 acres I decided I was too old to plant the garden anymore, and now I'm going to pay $10 a month to rent a little garden plot! ha ha

Last night I attended a Hanukkah celebration in the clubhouse auditorium.  I didn't think I'd enjoy it but I did, I hadn't sung any Hanukkah songs for many years but it was fun and brought back memories.  Also I left with a plastic cup full of donut holes! Score!


----------



## Pepper

At 1:30 pm today I will shop for toys and trinkets at my local toy store.  Just fill ins for my grandson.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Raw, overcast day; may even get some sleet today (yuk)

Bean soup with ham is simmering on the stove.  I plan to make butter chicken for supper with fresh greenbeans and jasmine rice.

The Christmas tree may get set up today.  I'm keeping it minimal this year (long, boring story)

There's knitting to work on, a good cozy mystery to savor and (if the roads are ok for driving) I plan to go this afternoon and spend some time with older granddaughter.  Her younger sister requires pretty much constant supervision, so since a sitter will be there for her, I can give older sister some undivided attention =)


----------



## StarSong

I have a long, varied to-do list for today.  Everything from sorting out Christmas Eve & Christmas Day menus and shopping lists, to wrapping some gifts I've already bought, to driving to Walmart to pick up an order that's ready.  The list is at 10 items right now.  Problem is, as I cross off completed tasks I add two more to the bottom of the list.  

This is why I rarely make lists...


----------



## katlupe

I made my daily walk out to the dumpster a few minutes ago. I skipped it yesterday so knew I better do it now while I can. Someone left some sugar free Christmas cookies in the lobby so I sampled a few. They were okay. Stopped in to the manager's office and had her explain the paper she left for me. I could not make any sense of it. The bottom line is my rent went down $18. So that is good news indeed! Every little bit helps. Now I can buy more eggs.


----------



## NorthernLight

Recently my neighbor told me about some "government money" I might be eligible for. Yesterday I looked it up, and I am.

So today I have to get started on actually applying. I have to register for an online account, fill things out, and (probably) produce rent receipts, which I don't have. The latter might involve going to the landlord's website, and then I don't know what.

This will not all happen in one day.

In this forum we discussed how people can end up homeless. It's things like this. I'm serious. I've been denied my pension and other things I was "entitled" to, because everything is an obstacle course and you need to know the system.

Also, I never would have heard of this if my neighbor hadn't mentioned it. My finding out about it was a fluke.

This kind of thing breaks my spirit. I'll try to at least do some exercises today.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Recently my neighbor told me about some "government money" I might be eligible for. Yesterday I looked it up, and I am.
> 
> So today I have to get started on actually applying. I have to register for an online account, fill things out, and (probably) produce rent receipts, which I don't have. The latter might involve going to the landlord's website, and then I don't know what.
> 
> This will not all happen in one day.
> 
> In this forum we discussed how people can end up homeless. It's things like this. I'm serious. I've been denied my pension and other things I was "entitled" to, because everything is an obstacle course and you need to know the system.
> 
> Also, I never would have heard of this if my neighbor hadn't mentioned it. My finding out about it was a fluke.
> 
> This kind of thing breaks my spirit. I'll try to at least do some exercises today.


Don't let it get you down, NL.  Most government programs are a little swampy to traverse and people who are eligible generally hear about it by happenstance - often through casual word-of-mouth, an internet article, or similar unexpected source.  The govt isn't usually deliberately being obtuse, departments just don't repeatedly publicize all information to everyone who might qualify. 

Similar situation: when wrapping up my FIL's estate a few years ago, DH contacted the pension company to advise them of his dad's passing. The woman who took the call expressed her condolences and said something about FIL's wife being eligible for partial pension. DH explained his mother had passed 4 years earlier. The woman said she showed no record of that, which didn't seem odd to my husband. His father would have had no reason to tell his pension company of his wife's passing.

Turns out my FIL was entitled to a $15,000 death benefit when she died. FIL was obviously unaware of that fine print benefit, as were we.  DH sent a copy of both his parents' death certificates and the estate received a check for $15K.

You never know what might turn up when you keep your ear to the ground, and employ due diligence and dogged determination.

How nice to know you're going to receive some unexpected financial benefits!


----------



## Trish

NorthernLight said:


> Recently my neighbor told me about some "government money" I might be eligible for. Yesterday I looked it up, and I am.
> 
> So today I have to get started on actually applying. I have to register for an online account, fill things out, and (probably) produce rent receipts, which I don't have. The latter might involve going to the landlord's website, and then I don't know what.
> 
> This will not all happen in one day.
> 
> In this forum we discussed how people can end up homeless. It's things like this. I'm serious. I've been denied my pension and other things I was "entitled" to, because everything is an obstacle course and you need to know the system.
> 
> Also, I never would have heard of this if my neighbor hadn't mentioned it. My finding out about it was a fluke.
> 
> This kind of thing breaks my spirit. I'll try to at least do some exercises today.


Maybe worth checking if it's backdated although, you probably have already thought of that


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I went to bank to learn more about  closing one account  to open a new one.
I think  hubby  forgot about  doing it as he 's out splitting  wood. 

Mac had his longer walk that we missed due to the cold.
I think he wants to  play ball,, but so far is waiting  for me  to  quit  typing.


----------



## Pinky

NorthernLight said:


> Recently my neighbor told me about some "government money" I might be eligible for. Yesterday I looked it up, and I am.
> 
> So today I have to get started on actually applying. I have to register for an online account, fill things out, and (probably) produce rent receipts, which I don't have. The latter might involve going to the landlord's website, and then I don't know what.
> 
> This will not all happen in one day.
> 
> In this forum we discussed how people can end up homeless. It's things like this. I'm serious. I've been denied my pension and other things I was "entitled" to, because everything is an obstacle course and you need to know the system.
> 
> Also, I never would have heard of this if my neighbor hadn't mentioned it. My finding out about it was a fluke.
> 
> This kind of thing breaks my spirit. I'll try to at least do some exercises today.


I think you should try again to apply for your pension. It may be helpful to speak with a free counsel
service to help you with it.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It was so nice to get off my como se llama and go to work today. I didn't get everything done, but Retired Lady was there today and said she'd finish up for me. Yay.

She made big gingerbread men using cupcakes this morning...shaped to resemble gingerbread men, then iced them over to make it obvious what they were supposed to be and decorated like gingerbread men. So cute! She only made two to see if they sell. I'm betting both will be gone when I go in tomorrow.

Dang! It is_ cold_ and rainy here today and going to get colder and rainy-er through Thursday. Then? Thursday night we'll probably see some sNOw flurries. The good news is that the sNOw won't last long. The bad news is that we'll probably have black ice. Eeek!


----------



## NorthernLight

Pinky said:


> I think you should try again to apply for your pension. It may be helpful to speak with a free counsel
> service to help you with it.


Thank you, Pinky. I did eventually get both of the pensions they weren't going to give me. But it was an extremely stressful year and a half!

I did seek help from the MP's office and the advocate, but ... long story, but never mind.

Turns out the government has an "escalation" process. They make a note of your call, but don't do anything until you've called a certain number of times. How is a person acting in good faith supposed to know these things?


----------



## J-Kat

Rushed around this morning to get to a dental appointment at 10:30 only to be told when I arrived that I had no appointment.  I produced the appointment card with the right date and time on it but if you are not in the computer you don’t get seen.  Receptionist was extremely apologetic but they were booked solid and she couldn’t offer another time.  I have an appointment in February (and it is in the computer) so that is soon enough.  Dentist wants to repair some thinning enamel on a tooth so no really big rush.  The receptionist made me take a gift card for my trouble (Amazon $10) which was nice.  So, with the extra time, I went to pick up a smoked turkey I had on order and a Panera Bread gift card for a friend.  Planning to bake my cake later today.


----------



## hawkdon

Well, I've been semi-busy....got the laundry sorted and partially
finished...laying around a lot, cause I did not sleep well at all last nite, danged rash bothering me again, dunno why doc's cannot figure it out....ah well...going to have a big mess of a storm here sometime tomorrow and thursday, so will be interesting to see that play out......


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> Turns out the government has an "escalation" process. They make a note of your call, but don't do anything until you've called a certain number of times. How is a person acting in good faith supposed to know these things?


That’s interesting to learn - just in case.  One never knows with these things.  If I complain to the local government about something like icy sidewalks, nothing is done until two more complaints have been lodged.  



J-Kat said:


> Dentist wants to repair some thinning enamel on a tooth


I didn’t know they could do this.  Hmmm, another thing for me to keep in mind.


----------



## JimBob1952

NorthernLight said:


> Recently my neighbor told me about some "government money" I might be eligible for. Yesterday I looked it up, and I am.
> 
> So today I have to get started on actually applying. I have to register for an online account, fill things out, and (probably) produce rent receipts, which I don't have. The latter might involve going to the landlord's website, and then I don't know what.
> 
> This will not all happen in one day.
> 
> In this forum we discussed how people can end up homeless. It's things like this. I'm serious. I've been denied my pension and other things I was "entitled" to, because everything is an obstacle course and you need to know the system.
> 
> Also, I never would have heard of this if my neighbor hadn't mentioned it. My finding out about it was a fluke.
> 
> This kind of thing breaks my spirit. I'll try to at least do some exercises today.


Be patient and careful filling out forms.  Is there an office you can go to for help?  Remember the goal:  Get that to which you are entitled.


----------



## JimBob1952

Went to the gym.  Did paid work for a while.  I'm in a mentoring program and I spent some time on my mentee's resume.  Grocery store, cleaned house, walked dog.  I have no idea where the rest of the day went but I "wasted" some of it on SF.


----------



## Right Now

Went for coffee date this morning with a former supervisor of NYSP.  We spent 1 1/2 hours catching up.  You all should have seen the looks we got coming into the restaurant!  My friends there will be sure to ask me if there was TROUBLE  as he was in uniform and a sgt.
Then this afternoon I video chatted with another very close friend before he leaves for his holiday.  What great friends I have!

I also made a batch of pumpkin muffins as it's cold today. Smelled so good baking, so now I have a treat for visitors (and me).
Tonight it's relaxation time for this lady.


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bean soup with ham is simmering on the stove


You've inspired me Cinnamon!. I grabbed some baked ham out of the freezer, chopped fresh soup veg and drained a can of beans. Yumm and thank you!


----------



## Sliverfox

While we were out today, we  visited the local Goodwill Store.

I thought I might fine another  ceramic snowman.
Didn't  fine  one ,,,, But I found a pair name brand jeans  for $6 which fit!
I need to shorten them so I   can wear them over the coming  holidays.


----------



## Sassycakes

Today we went to my granddaughter's school. She received 2 awards. One for Student of the month and one for receiving all A's in her subjects.My daughter my Hubby and my Granddaughter.


----------



## NorthernLight

JimBob1952 said:


> Be patient and careful filling out forms.  Is there an office you can go to for help?  Remember the goal:  Get that to which you are entitled.


Thank you. Remembering the goal is wise advice. This evening I'll open a CRA online account. (Or try to anyway.) Then tomorrow the next step. Little by little....

I don't know about any office that offers help. Anyway, it's Christmas, so bad timing.


----------



## Jean-Paul

Prepare for robotic surgery tomorrow, up 03.00, out to hospital 06.00
 Liquid only fast today 
Jon


----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> Today we went to my granddaughter's school. She received 2 awards. One for Student of the month and one for receiving all A's in her subjects.My daughter my Hubby and my Granddaughter.
> View attachment 257465


So AWESOME……CONGRATULATIONS to her.


----------



## MickaC

Today……
Full recycle bin to the curb…..amazing how much is recyclable, easier on the land fill sites…..broke down a lot of saved cardboard…..took apart some things that didn’t work…..split up between garbage and recycle.
Going for a haircut this morning.

WOW……this past Saturday and Sunday, got a break from snow, very cold but didn’t sNOw, sun was out in full force……my sNOw shovel and I are tired of each other…..have had lite snow yesterday and will today for a while.

Today, being December 21st…….have NOT received an invite for Christmas from my foster daughter, who lives 10 blocks away. .


----------



## JimBob1952

Plumbers here, fixing shower in bathroom.  $$$

A little paid work.  Helping mentee find part time job.  Want to spend time this afternoon on a personal writing project.  27 degrees and windy, so not much outdoor activity today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> This is where my friend and I went for a drink and some tapas this afternoon.. it was already dark at 4pm.. we came out about 5.30pm


Hope you enjoyed it. The ambience certainly is very nice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I have to go pick up another prescription from the "new" pharmacy and return the one I couldn't use; I didn't even open the bag which was stapled shut with the receipt on it.  When I leave there I'll have to walk over to the Amazon Hub to pick up Deja's orders otherwise they'll be sent back. I wanted to do it yesterday morning but I didn't feel up to it. I was tired and had little energy so I ate and took a nap. But in the afternoon I did wind up going to the post office to pick up my meds which inadvertently wound up being shipped to the P.O. box I closed in October. I was surprised because the last RX order was mailed to my house as it should have been. I found out what the problem was and corrected it. Blessedly the medication wasn't returned to Optum and the young lady found the package. I also stopped at the UPS store to return the screen protectors for my tablet that I ordered from Amazon (they were cracked). I am going to finally put away the bath linen and light clothes that I did days ago. I'm tired of digging through the basket looking for stuff.   I also need to sort clothes for my next double load, which hopefully I'll get done tomorrow (in the middle of the night).


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hope you enjoyed it. The ambience certainly is very nice.


Oh yes it's a lovely place, and very local to us..


----------



## Jackie23

Today I need to wash bed linens, I've just had a shower and washed my hair....I feel like I've lost a complete month being sick, still not up to par....finally got antibiotics after a trip to er with complications from this crud, so slowing it goes.


----------



## hollydolly

Dried down the  inside of the Barn again this morning.. the freezer is getting the worst of the damp because I have most other things covered up with Sail cloth and Tarp..

Not feeling the greatest today , don't know why...

...but anyway.. I ordered a big bag of Calcium Chloride the other day Suggested by @NorthernLight , and the delivery date was for the 30th of the month, however  it arrived today, which is good news ..so now  I can get some of that into the barn as soon as I find out how best to use it ..

Sorted through the larder freezer this morning and rearranged foods to maximize space.. trying to work on using the food that's in the freezers before I go shopping for more , which probably won't be until after Christmas now..

Got the laundry done today.. it's in the dryer now.. People tell dire warnings about using the dryer now that our Electricity prices have risen sky high.. there's all sorts of advice about drying clothes indoors on racks etc, rather than use the dryer.. but I feel that using my dryer means that not only does it dry the clothes it also means that I don't have to iron them either.. which I would have to do using any alternate drying system.


----------



## Sliverfox

Even  though  the sun is shining,, I haven't  got my thoughts  or  body into moving.

A few cookies should be made,,but think I'm the only one  that wants them????

Could be  the fact  our family won't be here.
With the   bad weather that is forecast  for our area not  sure oldest son  will get here.


----------



## StarSong

We have baby grandson today.  It's the only day we'll have him this week because DDIL is off work for a few weeks.  Might go to the grocery store today - he's really good in the store.


----------



## David777

At Carson City Nevada pleasant clean motel I got a super discount at $67/night, after skiing yesterday at Heavenly Resort and in another 90 minutes will drive the 33 miles back for more, then repeat Thursday before driving the 5 hours home.  Today's first day of winter weather here will be balmy  in the upper 30Fs at 9000 feet at slopes with mixed clouds sun.  So don't need to bundle up in warmer clothing like last week that does adversely affect flexibility.  Best Tahoe region December snow conditions in over a decade.


----------



## hollydolly

David777 said:


> At Carson City Nevada pleasant clean motel I got a super discount at $67/night, after skiing yesterday at Heavenly Resort and in another 90 minutes will drive the 33 miles back for more, then repeat Thursday before driving the 5 hours home.  Today's first day of winter weather here will be balmy  in the upper 30Fs at 9000 feet at slopes with mixed clouds sun.  So don't need to bundle up in warmer clothing like last week that does adversely affect flexibility.  Best Tahoe region December snow conditions in over a decade.


how fab!!  Here am I, currently and for the last year and a half been basically looking out at my neighbours' house across the road, and thinking this is such a dull life.. and there's people like you out there reminding me that life is for getting out and enjoying !! ..now we have to convince the rail workers, the airport workers, the ambulance drivers, bus drivers.. nurses, the Postal workers.. and everyone else who is currently on strike in the Uk, to get back to work so the rest of us can get on with leading our lives..


----------



## Jules

David777 said:


> be balmy in the upper 30Fs at 9000 feet


Isn’t the snow melting and getting crusty.  

Enjoy your ski vacation.


----------



## David777

Yeah, surface snow has significantly metamorphosized versus last week when I skied 3 days right after it snowed multi feet of cold dry snow.  Especially in areas with sun or wind exposures.  But as skiers ski and snowboard each day, their edges dig up that good loose snow below.


----------



## Liberty

Made salmon spread (to send home with my "soul" daughter tomorrow when she and daughter come to open their presents and have lunch).  Also made baked beans and making deviled eggs in a few minutes.

Got the presents wrapped, all that needs to be done is a bit of sweeping.  Hub getting BBQ, sausage and turkey from the local good BBQ place for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Dried down the  inside of the Barn again this morning.. the freezer is getting the worst of the damp because I have most other things covered up with Sail cloth and Tarp..
> 
> Not feeling the greatest today , don't know why...
> 
> ...but anyway.. I ordered a big bag of Calcium Chloride the other day Suggested by @NorthernLight , and the delivery date was for the 30th of the month, however  it arrived today, which is good news ..so now  I can get some of that into the barn as soon as I find out how best to use it ..
> 
> Sorted through the larder freezer this morning and rearranged foods to maximize space.. trying to work on using the food that's in the freezers before I go shopping for more , which probably won't be until after Christmas now..
> 
> Got the laundry done today.. it's in the dryer now.. People tell dire warnings about using the dryer now that our Electricity prices have risen sky high.. there's all sorts of advice about drying clothes indoors on racks etc, rather than use the dryer.. but I feel that using my dryer means that not only does it dry the clothes it also means that I don't have to iron them either.. which I would have to do using any alternate drying system.


I hope you'll be feeling better soon HD.  I'm like you. I do not like line dried clothes. They are hard and require way more ironing than just taking them out of the dryer right away and I don't like ironing. I've had an electric dryer for decades. First I had a Whirlpool and a few years ago replaced it with a Kenmore that is made just like the Whirlpool. Truthfully, I never noticed an appreciable rise in my electric bill from using my dryer.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I hope you'll be feeling better soon HD.  I'm like you. I do not like line dried clothes. They are hard and require way more ironing than just taking them out of the dryer right away and I don't like ironing. I've had an electric dryer for decades. First I had a Whirlpool and a few years ago replaced it with a Kenmore that is made just like the Whirlpool. Truthfully, I never noticed an appreciable rise in my electric bill from using my dryer.


No I agree.. I've never noticed a huge increase when using my dryer and I've been using mine summer and winter for 30 years ... it's just that with the energy prices having risen well over 100 % this year, the media are saying that anything that heats up..like washers, dryers and fires.. are all to be avoided as much as possible.. and the numero Uno guilty party is the Tumble dryer.. ..but I agree , like you I think it's an even match between drying them indoors on a heating rack in winter, and then having to iron them.. and more work into the bargain..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> 100 % this year, the media are saying that anything that heats up..like washers, dryers and fires.. are all to be avoided as much as possible.. and the numero Uno guilty party is the Tumble dryer.. ..but I agree , like you I think it's an even match between drying them indoors on a heating rack in winter, and then having to iron them.. and more work into the bargain


If you have to iron something, that iron uses a lot of energy.  I sometimes just put the clothes in for 5 - 10 minutes and then put the items on hangers or let them finish over a drying rack.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Babysat early this AM.  Then home for lunch and to town for some needed errands.  One of which was to find out from the local physical therapy office if I could donate a portable Saunders brand lumbar traction unit.  It looks like they will take it; now I just have to get my son to load it in the car


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> *If you have to iron something, that iron uses a lot of energy.*  I sometimes just put the clothes in for 5 - 10 minutes and then put the items on hangers or let them finish over a drying rack.


precisely.. my iron is 2000 watts.. so if I have to iron a bunch of clothes it's going to be on for the same hour that my tumble dryer is on..


----------



## Jules

Loaded up the car with donations for two places.  One is for the Sally Ann and their food bank. The other is a place that gives goods directly to those in need.  I have a couple of blankets, foamies, socks, etc that I set aside for our winter weather when the conditions are severe.  It’s -25C/-13F and -35C/-31F at night.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I went out and did some food shopping - we've both been ill and I'm just about on the mend. There's a lot of it about! We'v ehad no mains wayter for the lst two days too! The whole town. Back on now thankfully. Also had the car washed as it was looking dire and covered in road salt! 

Soon be Chistmas hahaha!


----------



## NorthernLight

It's 1 pm already. Tempted to just give up on today!

Monthly paperwork will take at least an hour. 

Catch up on dishes. Maybe get some exercise in.

Trivia game tonight.


----------



## Sliverfox

Lunch is  over,, so is my energy,,, where did it go?

Today is sunny & mild  31,, so Mac & I took a nice walk.

Mac is  taking a   nap.


----------



## Geezer Garage

My wife and I went out for breakfast this morning, and then did a pretty comprehensive shopping, as the fridge was depleted while she had been gone for two weeks. Had sneezing and runny nose yesterday, and feeling a little slow today, but the nose seems to have dried up. Going to watch a movie after we take a nap. Probably take it slow for a few more days before getting busy in the shop again.


----------



## Trish

Had a pretty chilled out day today but washing machine was busy and now the laundry basket is completely empty.  I hate having washing airing off indoors so I stuck it in the dryer for a while.  I know it's suppose to be expensive to use but, I am in a "So what?" kind of mood


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> No I agree.. I've never noticed a huge increase when using my dryer and I've been using mine summer and winter for 30 years ... it's just that with the energy prices having risen well over 100 % this year, the media are saying that anything that heats up..like washers, dryers and fires.. are all to be avoided as much as possible.. and the numero Uno guilty party is the Tumble dryer.. ..but I agree , like you I think it's an even match between drying them indoors on a heating rack in winter, and then having to iron them.. and more work into the bargain..


Wow..100% increase! That's insane! Try unplugging and/or turning off the power strips for whatever appliances, devices and chargers that are not in use IF it's not impractical or too inconvenient.   They pull what is sometimes known as phantom electricity. The 1st year I did that I saved $200. Another culprit: HDTVs.


----------



## Ruthanne

Took doggie to the vet today.  She got her Lepto Vaccine and ears cleaned and medicine put in one ear that is always a problem.  I'll be taking her back for another ear cleaning in 5 weeks.

Got a second Fire stick and installed it on the bedroom TV that I setup the other day.

Listening to Spotify music -Christmas music


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow..100% increase! That's insane! Try unplugging and/or turning off the power strips for whatever appliances, devices and chargers that are not in use IF it's not impractical or too inconvenient.   They pull what is sometimes known as phantom electricity. The 1st year I did that I saved $200. Another culprit: HDTVs.


yes we're all doing that..  and really we're living lives which are not the most comfortable now .. turning everything off.. making tea in a thermos instead of boiling kettles..cooking everything in an air fryer and not the stove... it's pretty miserable.. I;ve even installed battery motion sensor lights all the way up my stairs, on my landing and in the foyer.. even in the bathrooms.. and kitchen so if I'm just popping into the 2 rooms for a minute I didn't need to turn the main lights on.. and I can't remember the last time I turned the halls and stairs main lights on.. trying to save on the bill..


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Took doggie to the vet today.  She got her Lepto Vaccine and ears cleaned and medicine put in one ear that is always a problem.  I'll be taking her back for another ear cleaning in 5 weeks.
> 
> Got a second Fire stick and installed it on the bedroom TV that I setup the other day.
> 
> Listening to Spotify music -Christmas music


what does a firestick do, Ruthanne ?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> what does a firestick do, Ruthanne ?


It connects with apps like Netflix and Prime and lots more.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> It connects with apps like Netflix and Prime and lots more.


Is that because your tv remote doesn’t have the connections.  I still haven’t figured out the use of a Firestick or Roku.  I just use my regular controller.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm here and rested up from a busy morning in the bakery. Off tomorrow, working Friday, then off again until Monday morning.

Yanno...I've noticed that whenever I had to work alone before we got Newbie and Retired Lady, I could almost always get everything done that needed to be done. When my work wasn't done by the time my shift was over, I'd stay a little longer. Now we have at least one extra pair of hands every day and sometimes two...and I just can't seem to get off the dime and get all my work done. When the clock strikes noon, I'm outta there whether the work is done or not. What's up with that?

I joke that we get paid the same whether we work fast or slow so we should work slow. I find myself working more and more slowly. Heck, today I even took a 15-minute break! Am I getting lazy and taking advantage of the extra help or just slowing down because of my (somewhat advanced) age? 

Kids, it's gonna be really, really cold here starting tomorrow and through the weekend with wind chill temps well below zero. Down here we really aren't equipped to deal with extreme cold.

My youngest brother turned 65 today. I remember the day he was born, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> It connects with apps like Netflix and Prime and lots more.


do you mean from your computer ?.. I don't know because I have Netflix et al as part of the package of my TV..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Kids, it's gonna be really, really cold here starting tomorrow and through the weekend with wind chill temps well below zero. Down here we really aren't equipped to deal with extreme cold.


yeah, I had hoped to wear my Chanel-type skirt and jacket for Christmas Midnight Mass but with temps as cold as they’re supposed to be, this Southern girl’s legs will *not* be exposed fo’ sure!  Perhaps I can pair the jacket with some complementary dress pants.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> yeah, I had hoped to wear my Chanel-type skirt and jacket for Christmas Midnight Mass but with temps as cold as they’re supposed to be, this Southern girl’s legs will *not* be exposed fo’ sure!  Perhaps I can pair the jacket with some complementary dress pants.


or thick black tights...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> do you mean from your computer ?.. I don't know because I have Netflix et al as part of the package of my TV..



I don't have a firestick but do have roku set up on one TV.  If was very easy to set up with my cable box on the den TV.  The other TV also has amazon prime to the TV in the living room.  The TV in the living room is where the grandson has all his things set up.  The video games, his keyboard and now he has a lot to chose from for TV.

I thought I could not do it alone but after encouragement from members here I got it done. Was easier than I thought.


----------



## Trish

A fire stick usually plugs into a USB on your tv and it enables your tv to connect via your internet to various apps - rather like the old NOWTV boxes did (or similar).  If you have a Smart tv you don't need a fire stick as your Smart tv will already connect to the internet which enables you to access streaming services/apps.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> A fire stick usually plugs into a USB on your tv and it enables your tv to connect via your internet to various apps - rather like the old NOWTV boxes did (or similar).  If you have a Smart tv you don't need a fire stick as your Smart tv will already connect to the internet which enables you to access streaming services/apps.


thanks Trish... I do have a smart TV... I've always wondered what Firesticks were used for..that clear that up...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> do you mean from your computer ?.. I don't know because I have Netflix et al as part of the package of my TV..


No my TV.  It uses my modem too. Amazon provides lots of additional apps besides Netflix, Prime and You Tube.


----------



## Right Now

At 2 pm today I decided I was tired and would stop for the day.

Then I thought, "I need milk from the grocery store.  While I'm out, Ill go to the bank and get gift money for my grandson and wife.  I also need quarters for the washing."  Did all of that and also thought to fill my SUV up with gasoline before the weekend.
Came home and hung my coat up, looked at the vacumn cleaner and thought, "Well, it's 4pm.  I may as well run it thrugh the house, then it will be done."  Did it, and cleaned the two filters inside, rinsed out, hung to dry, cleaned the canister, took a shower  and NOW I think I'm done for the day.

Does anyone else do this?   Just say to yourself, "One more thing.   Just do one more thing."  Geesh, I dislike my inside voice.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> No my TV.  It uses my modem too. Amazon provides lots of additional apps besides Netflix, Prime and You Tube.


I don't have netflix ect through Amazon...
....I;ve got that through my satellite provider.. on my TV.. I have 1000 tv channels..and Netflix, Prime , Youtube and much more ..everything on my TV..without having to use any thing like a Firestick... aside from that through my Amazon package I have everything included that one gets with Amazon  Prime..films, Apple TV ..loads of stuff.. 

I suppose I could technically do without a separate TV if I had to..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I don't have netflix ect through Amazon...
> ....I;ve got that through my satellite provider.. on my TV.. I have 1000 tv channels..and Netflix, Prime , Youtube and much more ..everything on my TV..without having to use any thing like a Firestick... aside from that through my Amazon package I have everything included that one gets with Amazon  Prime..films, Apple TV ..loads of stuff..
> 
> I suppose I could technically do without a separate TV if I had to..


The TV I got the fire stick for is not a smart TV.  I have another that's a smart TV.  I have all the channels I need.  I also have broadcast tv which is free tv.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> The TV I got the fire stick for is not a smart TV.  I have another that's a smart TV.  I have all the channels I need.  I also have broadcast tv which is free tv.


yes I understood from Trish that a firestick is used if we don't have Smart TV's...


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> Is that because your tv remote doesn’t have the connections.  I still haven’t figured out the use of a Firestick or Roku.  I just use my regular controller.


It's streaming tv with a different type of remote.  Lots of people get it after they are tired of expensive cable.  I have 2 tvs and use the fire stick for additional apps with lots of free programming and some you pay for.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes I understood from Trish that a firestick is used if we don't have Smart TV's...


It can also be used on a smart TV to get lots of additional programming and subscriptions.  I first used it on my smart TV to get Direct TV a streaming app with lots of programming.  I quit Direct TV because they started charging more than I wanted to pay.  There are lots of apps.  I hardly use them all though.I got hooked on. Netflix and Prime I quit cable too.


----------



## NorthernLight

Right Now said:


> At 2 pm today I decided I was tired and would stop for the day.
> 
> Then I thought, "I need milk from the grocery store.  While I'm out, Ill go to the bank and get gift money for my grandson and wife.  I also need quarters for the washing."  Did all of that and also thought to fill my SUV up with gasoline before the weekend.
> Came home and hung my coat up, looked at the vacumn cleaner and thought, "Well, it's 4pm.  I may as well run it thrugh the house, then it will be done."  Did it, and cleaned the two filters inside, rinsed out, hung to dry, cleaned the canister, took a shower  and NOW I think I'm done for the day.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?   Just say to yourself, "One more thing.   Just do one more thing."  Geesh, I dislike my inside voice.


Sometimes I'm on a roll and can get a lot done. Other days, not so much. I have to be willing to stop when I need to. If I push myself too hard, I start making stupid (and possibly dangerous) mistakes.

It isn't age. I've known this about myself since I was 30.


----------



## Llynn

Going to be cold tonight. I put an electric heater in the pump house, just to ensure nothing in there freezes.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Actually, for the last hour, I have been wasting my time on Youtube. My friend told me he read about Robert Wagner's connection to Natalie Woods death. What a waste of time. I learned NOTHING.*


----------



## Trila

Yule tide greetings and Happy Solstice!

We had an awesome Yule celebration yesterday, and the fire was still blazing this morning! 






 I've been putting off making my Kailua fudge....other things just keep coming up.  So I'm happy to say that I got that done today!






 The weather forecast is %#@&$@#¶¥€#!!!!! Fri morning, we are expecting a temp of -8°F (not wind chill), and the high is only going to be 7°F. That is unheard of for this area!!!! There is a good chance that the Christmas skating session on Friday (at the rink) will be cancelled. 

Now, I'm going to kick back and relax before going to bed.  Good night!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wound up taking a very long nap today. I was tired after the walking I did and lugging 24 cans plus 12 containers of food, all boxed, from the Amazon hub. I took a box cutter with me to open and ditch the original box they came in (making sure to remove my name) and split the two items between two handle bags. I'll put the cat food away now. It's late (10:44) but I have to eat something before I go downstairs to do the laundry, so I think I'll open a can of ravioli of which I'll eat half. The advice is don't eat before bedtime but really, my day is just beginning.


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wound up taking a very long nap today. I was tired after the walking I did and lugging 24 cans plus 12 containers of food, all boxed, from the Amazon hub. I took a box cutter with me to open and ditch the original box they came in (making sure to remove my name) and split the two items between two handle bags. I'll put the cat food away now. It's late (10:44) but I have to eat something before I go downstairs to do the laundry, so I think I'll open a can of ravioli of which I'll eat half. The advice is don't eat before bedtime but really, my day is just beginning.
> 
> View attachment 257755
> anwhere between



Keep your eyes open for a little wheel cart, they very good to have transport things.  I had to walk to the grocery one day when the car was in the shop.  I just took the grandson's little read wagon with me.  Pulled it into Walmart, loaded it up and pulled it along beind me home. 

It is hard when you are up a lot at night, now meals are what I want and when I want.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> Keep your eyes open for a little wheel cart, they very good to have transport things.  I had to walk to the grocery one day when the car was in the shop.  I just took the grandson's little read wagon with me.  Pulled it into Walmart, loaded it up and pulled it along beind me home.
> 
> It is hard when you are up a lot at night, now meals are what I want and when I want.


Thank you for the suggestion but I had a cute little cart that folded up to the size of a tote sized purse. I finally threw away because it had started to rip in places. I also had a big metal one, which I gave away. Being I have to maneuver curbs and stairs (I do not live in an elevator building) they were more trouble than they were worth. Even pulling the cart along tired me out. The little one, when filled with groceries was difficult to handle. I can't imagine what I'd do if I'd used the bigger cart and filled it up. So I started using good sized reusable shopping bags that I can throw over my shoulder and walk home. *SO* much easier! I know exactly how much I can buy and since the store is so close, I can go as often as I need to (usually every 7 - 10 days). 

Cute story: A good friend of my son's who grew up in our complex (and is one of my honorary children) was a security guard at the supermarket where I shop. He saw me with the two bags and he took a break so he could carry my bags and walk me home. He said "Ma... these are too heavy for you to carry! Why don't you get one of those rolling carts?"  I told him that they weren't too heavy at all, that I needed to keep up my strength "training" by carrying the extra weight and get my exercise by walking  I also explained about the carts.


----------



## Trish

Ruthanne said:


> It can also be used on a smart TV to get lots of additional programming and subscriptions.  I first used it on my smart TV to get Direct TV a streaming app with lots of programming.  I quit Direct TV because they started charging more than I wanted to pay.  There are lots of apps.  I hardly use them all though.I got hooked on. Netflix and Prime I quit cable too.


Not sure why you would need it on a Smart Tv though as all the apps should be available on the App store but, if it works for you, I guess it doesn't matter where you upload the apps from


----------



## katlupe

My day today will be mostly routine household chores. Maybe I will read the instruction book for the new steamer I bought. Then experiment with it. Looks like I can use it for various different things. For now.......coffee!


----------



## Trish

Today I have a hospital appt to check how things are going, I think it's all fine but will be good to be sure.  Looks grey and drizzling with rain but, not too bad.  I'm thinking of popping to the shops on my way back.  Looks very quiet outside, I wonder if everyone has left early for their Christmas breaks.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Today I have a hospital appt to check how things are going, I think it's all fine but will be good to be sure.  Looks grey and drizzling with rain but, not too bad.  I'm thinking of popping to the shops on my way back.  Looks very quiet outside, I wonder if everyone has left early for their Christmas breaks.


Good luck with your appointment Trish. It's quiet around here but then it coukd be because it's raining. The rail workers are not on strike today.. but will be again on Chritmas Eve, and  Boxing day, so perhaps people have taken advantage of that.. or maybe people are just not going out for fear of accidents.. because the Ambulance staff are all on strike.. who knows..  but  with all the strikes  it's not making for a very Jolly Christmas..

Today I'm staying home because of the rain...

Last night I had a very strange dream.. I dreamt that I discovered my estranged husband hadn't fed the dogs for 2 days.. and there was no food in the house for them, and he wasn't concerned.. but they were getting angry as well as ravenously hungry ..
. I was scrambling frantically  to find anything at all in the store cupboard I could give them to eat .. and oddly the Dogs in my dream were all the dogs who've been dead for a few years.. the Doberman, the staffie.. and the rescue Pitbull... I woke up after only finding one can of food.. and not knowing how I was going to distribute it

It was a very odd dream, because not only had he never starved the dogs.. he never had anything to do with feeding them..


----------



## Sliverfox

Up early with hopes of  baking  some cookies.
Then I look at the tin of 'store bought' cookies & wonder  ,"Why  do I want to make more cookies?"  

Must be I'm the only one who took a taste of one of the  cookies in the tin  &  thought  ,,"yuck" ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly That _was_ a strange dream. Google the meaning of dreams!

Good news for me first crack outta the box this morning. DD didn't fetch the mail until last night and brought mine over this morning. It was the yearly notification from Social Security telling me how much I'll get starting in January, and it's a whopping $10/month more than I thought. Now I have to think of something to buy with $10 "extra" every month.  

DGD poked her head in my door last night and begged me to make a kahlua cheesecake for Christmas dessert. I groaned. She said it's okay, and that she should have asked sooner. However...DD and I are going to do our grocery shopping this afternoon so I added ingredients to my list (always have kahlua in the cupboard just not cream cheese and chocolate wafers for the crust). I'll probably make it when we get home from grocery shopping so it'll have time to "ripen" before Sunday. Not gonna tell DGD, though.

@Sliverfox Yup. I agree about tinned cookies. Those are for other people, the ones who can't/don't/won't bake. The only good tinned cookies are the ones I bake and put in a tin myself

Laundry today. I started last night but just wasn't feeling it so left the clean clothes in the washer. Gonna finish this morning.

Our weather is just waiting to descend on the Sunny South. Later today it'll be the Icy Cold South. It's not sunny right now and not going to be today. Or tomorrow. Maybe Saturday. 

My hometown in the UP is expecting around 18" of sNOw and blizzard conditions right through Christmas Day, which isn't a big deal to them because it's normal and they conduct business as usual no matter what the weather.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> Good luck with your appointment Trish. It's quiet around here but then it coukd be because it's raining. The rail workers are not on strike today.. but will be again on Chritmas Eve, and  Boxing day, so perhaps people have taken advantage of that.. or maybe people are just not going out for fear of accidents.. because the Ambulance staff are all on strike.. who knows..  but  with all the strikes  it's not making for a very Jolly Christmas..
> 
> Today I'm staying home because of the rain...
> 
> Last night I had a very strange dream.. I dreamt that I discovered my estranged husband hadn't feed the dogs for 2 days.. and there was no food in the house for them, and he wasn't concerned.. but they were *getting angry as well as ravenously hungry ..*
> . I was scrambling to find anything at all in the store cupboard I could give them to eat .. and oddly the Dogs in my dream were all the dogs who've been dead for a few years.. the Doberman, the staffie.. and the rescue Pitbull... I woke up after only finding one can of food.. and not knowing how I was going to distribute it
> 
> It was a very odd dream, because not only had *he never starved the dogs*.. he never had anything to do with feeding them..


He never starved the dogs.  He "starved" YOU.  You are the one angry & ravenous regarding his betrayal. Just my opinion.  Love dissecting dreams.  You are justifiably reacting to his treatment of you.  The dogs are a substitute.  The fact that they are dead dogs highlights the marriage-Dead.
(((@hollydolly)))


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly That _was_ a strange dream. Google the meaning of dreams!
> 
> Good news for me first crack outta the box this morning. DD didn't fetch the mail until last night and brought mine over this morning. It was the yearly notification from Social Security telling me how much I'll get starting in January, and it's a whopping $10/month more than I thought. Now I have to think of something to buy with $10 "extra" every month.
> 
> DGD poked her head in my door last night and begged me to make a kahlua cheesecake for Christmas dessert. I groaned. She said it's okay, and that she should have asked sooner. However...DD and I are going to do our grocery shopping this afternoon so I added ingredients to my list (always have kahlua in the cupboard just not cream cheese and chocolate wafers for the crust). I'll probably make it when we get home from grocery shopping so it'll have time to "ripen" before Sunday. Not gonna tell DGD, though.
> 
> @Sliverfox Yup. I agree about tinned cookies. Those are for other people, the ones who can't/don't/won't bake. The only good tinned cookies are the ones I bake and put in a tin myself
> 
> Laundry today. I started last night but just wasn't feeling it so left the clean clothes in the washer. Gonna finish this morning.
> 
> Our weather is just waiting to descend on the Sunny South. Later today it'll be the Icy Cold South. It's not sunny right now and not going to be today. Or tomorrow. Maybe Saturday.
> 
> My hometown in the UP is expecting around 18" of sNOw and blizzard conditions right through Christmas Day, which isn't a big deal to them because it's normal and they conduct business as usual no matter what the weather.


I bet that Kahlua cheesecake is good! My favorite alcoholic beverage is Kahlua but haven't had it in years now.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for the suggestion but I had a cute little cart that folded up to the size of a tote sized purse. I finally threw away because it had started to rip in places. I also had a big metal one, which I gave away. Being I have to maneuver curbs and stairs (I do not live in an elevator building) they were more trouble than they were worth. Even pulling the cart along tired me out. The little one, when filled with groceries was difficult to handle. I can't imagine what I'd do if I'd used the bigger cart and filled it up. So I started using good sized reusable shopping bags that I can throw over my shoulder and walk home. *SO* much easier! I know exactly how much I can buy and since the store is so close, I can go as often as I need to (usually every 7 - 10 days).
> 
> Cute story: A good friend of my son's who grew up in our complex (and is one of my honorary children) was a security guard at the supermarket where I shop. He saw me with the two bags and he took a break so he could carry my bags and walk me home. He said "Ma... these are too heavy for you to carry! Why don't you get one of those rolling carts?"  I told him that they weren't too heavy at all, that I needed to keep up my strength "training" by carrying the extra weight and get my exercise by walking  I also explained about the carts.


Good for you using the bags as strength training, Diva.. I'd do the same and sometimes I do carry bags through the shopping precinct back to the car because we can rarely park near the stores... but all in all I try not to because much as am blessed with upper body strength ( from my swimming days).. carrying anything heavy causes my  already weakened lower back, massive problems.. and I find if I have a day of carrying heavy bags , I can  barely move for lower back pain for the next few days..


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> He never starved the dogs.  He "starved" YOU.  You are the one angry & ravenous regarding his betrayal. Just my opinion.  Love dissecting dreams.  You are justifiably reacting to his treatment of you.  The dogs are a substitute.  The fact that they are dead dogs highlights the marriage-Dead.
> (((@hollydolly)))


Oh wow, yes you may be right Pepper...


----------



## katlupe

Today might do my laundry and vacuuming. Otherwise, a quiet day for me. I plan on writing another chapter on my story which is now over 300 pages. Need to get my printer connected to the computer again or I won't be able to print it out. So need to do that too, but probably not today.


----------



## Buckeye

Will soon head out to my morning Doctor appointment.  I haven't seen him since the heart cath and stent trip to the hospital.  Then my lovely SO will have an afternoon appointment with a home health physical therapist.  

But for now I'm just trying to decide if I should ride my Harley to see the Doctor, or wimp out and take the car.  It will be about 60F when it's time to go.  Haven't ridden for over a week and I'm getting twitchy..


----------



## Shalimar

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly That _was_ a strange dream. Google the meaning of dreams!
> 
> Good news for me first crack outta the box this morning. DD didn't fetch the mail until last night and brought mine over this morning. It was the yearly notification from Social Security telling me how much I'll get starting in January, and it's a whopping $10/month more than I thought. Now I have to think of something to buy with $10 "extra" every month.
> 
> DGD poked her head in my door last night and begged me to make a kahlua cheesecake for Christmas dessert. I groaned. She said it's okay, and that she should have asked sooner. However...DD and I are going to do our grocery shopping this afternoon so I added ingredients to my list (always have kahlua in the cupboard just not cream cheese and chocolate wafers for the crust). I'll probably make it when we get home from grocery shopping so it'll have time to "ripen" before Sunday. Not gonna tell DGD, though.
> 
> @Sliverfox Yup. I agree about tinned cookies. Those are for other people, the ones who can't/don't/won't bake. The only good tinned cookies are the ones I bake and put in a tin myself
> 
> Laundry today. I started last night but just wasn't feeling it so left the clean clothes in the washer. Gonna finish this morning.
> 
> Our weather is just waiting to descend on the Sunny South. Later today it'll be the Icy Cold South. It's not sunny right now and not going to be today. Or tomorrow. Maybe Saturday.
> 
> My hometown in the UP is expecting around 18" of sNOw and blizzard conditions right through Christmas Day, which isn't a big deal to them because it's normal and they conduct business as usual no matter what the weather.


Ummm, if I trade some golden brown sugar fudge made with butter and whipping cream, may I please have a piece of cheesecake? I also have chocolate, cherry, cream cheese brownies.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

katlupe said:


> I bet that Kahlua cheesecake is good! My favorite alcoholic beverage is Kahlua but haven't had it in years now.


I’ve had Kahula cheesecake— all time BEST dessert EVER!!


----------



## IKE

What am I doing today ?.......hibernating !

With the strong 36 mph north wind, blowing snow and 7° temps I don't plan on setting foot outside today and may just go ahead and crawl back under the covers.


----------



## -Oy-

Today I'm trying my best to make somehting of my 60th Birthday after all our plans were scuppered due to half the family being ill lol.

Got to spend half an hour with Likkle Grandson this morning so all is not lost.

Got an Apple Watch and a couple of nice 18 year olds so that's also good


----------



## Georgiagranny

@-Oy- 60. When you were born I was already 22 years old and a mother of two! 

Happy Birthday


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Today I'm trying my best to make somehting of my 60th Birthday after all our plans were scuppered due to half the family being ill lol.
> 
> Got to spend half an hour with Likkle Grandson this morning so all is not lost.
> 
> Got an Apple Watch a*nd a couple of nice 18 year olds so that's also good *


what ???


----------



## Liberty

Today, having my "soul daughter and grand daughter" over for present unveiling and lunch - also my Brit neighbor (horse lady) is coming over for lunch, too.  Hub will probably try to make himself as invisible as he can, what with the "hen party" in progress...lol. 

Bet a lot of Christmas get together parties are changing schedules due to the "once in a generation" snow bomb blizzards across the country.  It is set to hit here tonight -thru Saturday night.


----------



## Right Now

-Oy- said:


> Today I'm trying my best to make somehting of my 60th Birthday after all our plans were scuppered due to half the family being ill lol.
> 
> Got to spend half an hour with Likkle Grandson this morning so all is not lost.
> 
> Got an Apple Watch and a couple of nice 18 year olds so that's also good


Happy birthday, @-Oy- !   Hopefully today's celebration will be more fun for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Today, having my "soul daughter and grand daughter" over for present unveiling and lunch - also my Brit neighbor (horse lady) is coming over for lunch, too.  Hub will probably try to make himself as invisible as he can, what with the "hen party" in progress...lol.
> 
> Bet a lot of Christmas get together parties are changing schedules due to the "once in a generation" snow bomb blizzards across the country.  It is set to hit here tonight -thru Saturday night.


we had all that snow last week Liberty.. it's gone for now, but this morning they're forecast it back again right after Christmas .

Hope your hen party goes well..


----------



## Right Now

Today is a stay at home day for me (I hope).  Chores and last minute little spiffy things to do.  I've already done one....while dressing, I opened a dresser drawer and noticed the handle was slightly loose.  So, got my little screw driver and have tightened down all screws in all handles on drawers, cabinets, cupboard, etc.   It's the little things that count on a day like this one.


----------



## Pepper

Zoom meeting with a doc at 11am.  Then   3+ loads of laundry


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> what ???


I had the exact same question, @hollydolly. Care to clarify, @-Oy- ?    Maybe he meant a couple bottles of 18 year old Scotch


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m trying to make a dent in the cleaning I missed while sick and paperwork piling up.  
It’s never as bad as it seems once I get started.  It’s looking at what seems like Mt Everest and then finding out it was only a hill


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had the exact same question, @hollydolly. Care to clarify, @-Oy- ?    Maybe he meant a couple bottles of 18 year old Scotch


I hope so...


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Zoom meeting with a doc at 11am.  Then   3+ loads of laundry


good luck with the doc..whatever is ailing you, I hope he has the answers..

Tell me how you know you have 3 loads of Laundry.. do you separate them into certain piles..? I just put everything in together with a colour run sheet... . the only time I have separate loads is when I'm doing the bedding ..


----------



## fancicoffee13

I am staying in, it is -2 degrees outside, and making sprinkles and cookies fudge for Christmas for my great granddaughters.


----------



## Pappy

Got up early and had breakfast. Left at 8 to go get bloodwork done for upcoming Urology appointment. Really not looking forward to this one. Very intrusive procedure. One of my instructions is to drink a quart of water one hour, and hold it in,  before my appointment. Oh hell yes…that’ll work real well..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> Got up early and had breakfast. Left at 8 to go get bloodwork done for upcoming Urology appointment. Really not looking forward to this one. Very intrusive procedure. One of my instructions is to drink a quart of water one hour, and hold it in,  before my appointment. Oh hell yes…that’ll work real well..


Bless you, @Pappy  ((hugs))


----------



## Georgiagranny

I have a little problem. There's way too much  in my checking account. I've done the math a zillion times and don't find an error and checked my online statement against my own calculations and still don't find an error. Checked my budget to make sure that I deducted everything that's not due yet to make sure that I've allowed for upcoming online payments. Nope. It comes out right to the penny...the  that I don't dare spend or transfer to my EF.

Have I mentioned that I don't do numbers? Good thing I don't work for a bank


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> good luck with the doc..whatever is ailing you, I hope he has the answers..
> 
> Tell me how you know you have 3 loads of Laundry.. do you separate them into certain piles..? I just put everything in together with a colour run sheet... . the only time I have separate loads is when I'm doing the bedding ..


I go by sheer volume for the amount of loads, how many regular machines it would take to do a good job, don't like to overstuff machine.  Today is just more clothes.  Of course, I do bedding, towels, etc as different loads from clothes.  You see, I've accumulated so many clothes, etc., haven't done laundry for about a month, but I always have extra to wear, extra towels to dry, extra sheets and pillowcases, so having all these extras I let the laundry pile up.

The doc is female and she will be shrinking my neuroses back into my head.  Rotsa Ruck on that doc!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Pepper said:


> I go by sheer volume for the amount of loads, how many regular machines it would take to do a good job, don't like to overstuff machine.  Today is just more clothes.  Of course, I do bedding, towels, etc as different loads from clothes.  You see, I've accumulated so many clothes, etc., haven't done laundry for about a month, but I always have extra to wear, extra towels to dry, extra sheets and pillowcases, so having all these extras I let the laundry pile up.
> 
> The doc is female and she will be shrinking my neuroses back into my head.  Rotsa Ruck on that doc!


I can see how that could be an ordeal.  I do our laundry once a week and just recently donated a lot of good stuff to Goodwill, seeing as we don't even look at it.  We do keep one or two extra though.  Also, we are downsizing, so we have to downsize.


----------



## -Oy-

CinnamonSugar said:


> I had the exact same question, @hollydolly. Care to clarify, @-Oy- ?    Maybe he meant a couple bottles of 18 year old Scotch


 Yes - they're Scottish 18yr olds from Deanston and AnCnoc


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Good luck with your appointment Trish. It's quiet around here but then it coukd be because it's raining. The rail workers are not on strike today.. but will be again on Chritmas Eve, and  Boxing day, so perhaps people have taken advantage of that.. or maybe people are just not going out for fear of accidents.. because the Ambulance staff are all on strike.. who knows..  but  with all the strikes  it's not making for a very Jolly Christmas..
> 
> Today I'm staying home because of the rain...
> 
> Last night I had a very strange dream.. I dreamt that I discovered my estranged husband hadn't fed the dogs for 2 days.. and there was no food in the house for them, and he wasn't concerned.. but they were getting angry as well as ravenously hungry ..
> . I was scrambling frantically  to find anything at all in the store cupboard I could give them to eat .. and oddly the Dogs in my dream were all the dogs who've been dead for a few years.. the Doberman, the staffie.. and the rescue Pitbull... I woke up after only finding one can of food.. and not knowing how I was going to distribute it
> 
> It was a very odd dream, because not only had he never starved the dogs.. he never had anything to do with feeding them..


Thank you.  All went well  

Interesting dream.  I was once told that it's not the content of the dream but how you felt when you were having the dream.  Bearing that in mind, perhaps your dream was about the barn (rushing around, frantically trying to save stuff that is important to you) because your husband seems not to have taken care of the things you trusted him to?  You feel helpless and overwhelmed with the situation and feelings he left behind?


----------



## hearlady

Just made some soup to have with cheese and crackers. Waiting for rain to let up so I can do last my grocery shopping before holiday.


----------



## NorthernLight

Pappy said:


> Got up early and had breakfast. Left at 8 to go get bloodwork done for upcoming Urology appointment. Really not looking forward to this one. Very intrusive procedure. One of my instructions is to drink a quart of water one hour, and hold it in,  before my appointment. Oh hell yes…that’ll work real well..


When they told me to do that, I was worried that I'd pee my pants. But I was okay. When I got there, I didn't have enough liquid in my bladder. So I had to drink another quart (actually a liter) of water, and wait another half hour. I was still okay.

So it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## JimBob1952

Cold, driving rain all day.  Went to the gym, did some work, had a call regarding the mentor program I'm involved with.  Time for lunch and afternoon activities, which may include reading and a year-end office cleanup.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Thank you.  All went well
> 
> Interesting dream.  I was once told that it's not the content of the dream but how you felt when you were having the dream.  Bearing that in mind, perhaps your dream was about the barn (rushing around, frantically trying to save stuff that is important to you) because your husband seems not to have taken care of the things you trusted him to?  You feel helpless and overwhelmed with the situation and feelings he left behind?


Yes perhaps.. you may well be right... but why the dogs I wonder.. why not feed the dogs, and why the dogs that have all passed in the last few years, and not the current one who are elderly.. ?.. all rhetoric  questions of course..


----------



## NorthernLight

Yesterday went according to plan, which was encouraging. 

Today, uh ... I'll see if I can continue with the "get money from the government" project. I might not be able to today, as they're going to send me a code by snail mail. In the meantime I'm supposed to have "partial access" or something, so who knows? So frustrating.

Exercise. 

No particular household task is planned, but there's always something to do.


----------



## Geezer Garage

It was -11F this morning. Got all the way up to -2 so far and calling for a high of 0. Have taken a few days off, but bored out of my gourd, so back in the shop just putzing around and organizing things. Hope things go well at the urologist appointment Pappy.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Yes perhaps.. you may well be right... but why the dogs I wonder.. why not feed the dogs, and why the dogs that have all passed in the last few years, and not the current one who are elderly.. ?.. all rhetoric  questions of course..


Dreams are interesting and can be interpreted in so many different ways.  I find them fascinating.  The dogs you lost represent something else, maybe it's their connection to the past when life was happier?  Hopefully 2023 will be a great year for you


----------



## moviequeen1

When I first woke up this morning it was 3am,went back to sleep next thing I knew it was 7:15am
I took my usual 1st walk of the day before breakfast,went to  convient store 2 blocks away to get some OJ
My mid morning walk went around the block, temp was 38. My afternoon stroll,walked to the mailbx down the street& back temp was 42. I hope to get in an early walk in tomorrow before this 'mega storm' moves into WNY area time to 'hunker down'.


----------



## debodun

Yesterday I went grocery shopping and tried to get enough to last through the holidays and the pending winter storm. Today one of my aunts paid a call and handed me a gift bag. Since I never open any gifts prematurely, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> I have a little problem. There's way too much  in my checking account. I've done the math a zillion times and don't find an error and checked my online statement against my own calculations and still don't find an error. Checked my budget to make sure that I deducted everything that's not due yet to make sure that I've allowed for upcoming online payments. Nope. It comes out right to the penny...the  that I don't dare spend or transfer to my EF.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I don't do numbers? Good thing I don't work for a bank



Maybe you got a credit on something and forgot to add it back in? Maybe it did not show up on the printed account statement?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Yesterday I went grocery shopping and tried to get enough to last through the holidays and the pending winter storm. Today one of my aunts paid a call and handed me a gift bag. Since I never open any gifts prematurely, I don't know what it is.


that's nice.. it's one more gift than I'll get this year...hope it's something that you like


----------



## hollydolly

Been home all day , dozed for  3/4 of an hour sitting on the sofa due to the lack of sleep last night. 

I really didn't want to fall asleep because it could cause a knock on effect for me tonight, and I definitely want to get out to the stores tomorrow.. but of course because it's going to be a dry sunny day, everywhere will be packed out, and therefore I need to go as early as I can..if I do go...


----------



## RadishRose

Out to pharmacy, Aldi market, gassed up the car, walked doggie, cooked.


----------



## Supernatural

Everything was going great until we needed to move the 3-drawers unit out of room, in order to put Christmas decorations up.

I picked up my end of item, daughter was going down the stairs first. Whoops, I missed the before last step and down I went flip-flopping under the unit. Daughter got scared and I burst into laughter. Hurt foot, back and the impact ran up and gave me a headache.

Decorations are in room now and we're building them up on Friday. Last minute deliveries by daughter to Avon customers then wishing for a few snowflakes for Christmas weekend.

I'll definitely be black and blue, sore all over by tomorrow, no doubt. Watching "Christmas Vacations" with Chevy Chase, then wrapping presents and watching a few YouTube videos before it'll be 2 more sleep till Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose

Supernatural said:


> Everything was going great until we needed to move the 3-drawers unit out of room, in order to put Christmas decorations up.
> 
> I picked up my end of item, daughter was going down the stairs first. Whoops, I missed the before last step and down I went flip-flopping under the unit. Daughter got scared and I burst into laughter. Hurt foot, back and the impact ran up and gave me a headache.
> 
> Decorations are in room now and we're building them up on Friday. Last minute deliveries by daughter to Avon customers then wishing for a few snowflakes for Christmas weekend.
> 
> I'll definitely be black and blue, sore all over by tomorrow, no doubt. Watching "Christmas Vacations" with Chevy Chase, then wrapping presents and watching a few YouTube videos before it'll be 2 more sleep till Christmas.


Hope you didn't get hurt too badly!


----------



## NorthernLight

Oh noes!


----------



## Supernatural

RadishRose said:


> Hope you didn't get hurt too badly!


Thankfully, nope! Having learned how to fall in my figure skating years. Just go limp don't fight it, let it happen, nothing much else to do, so soft landing lol. Cheers!


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing, picked up refills on some meds, was very cold, -26c, so I left my vehicle running while shopping.

Haven’t heard from my foster daughter since last Thursday…..so therefore still no invite for Christmas..


----------



## Jules

@MickaC  If they have plans with others, it would have been considerate if she’d told you about that since you‘re usually with her.  Maybe she thinks you should be doing the dinner.  It would just be nice to know whatever is happening that day.


----------



## Jules

Since the snow will start and the weather will be warmer on Friday, I figured I get the bread today before it got busy.  I sure wasn’t wearing my thinking cap when I made that plan.  The bread store was packed.  Had to drive around the parking lot to find a spot.  

I still need to do a final shop tomorrow.  Want to do it early.  Bet my logic that it’ll be quiet is wrong too.


----------



## Blessed

Have made the sauce for a lasagna.  Getting to par boil the noodles. Then it is the hated shredding of the cheese. I like to use a nice fresh block of mozzarella.  The preshredded stuff is just not as doing it your own.  I think I need to think about a new food processor. Just feels silly to have one for just a few things. 

Still have sausage balls and stuffed mushrooms but those will wait until tomorrow. Just making a bunch of things I can do and then freeze in portions to enjoy until after new years at least. 

The cold front has arrived, currently 16 degrees here.  The two littles run to get their potty done.  The big dog is out there running around like a maruading wild buffalo all the while barking in joy!!  I am staying quite toasty in sweats and winter robe and only have the heat at 62 degrees.  They say they have the grid under control but I prefer to be cautious.  I sure don't want rolling blackouts that we had last year. Stay warm, stay well!!


----------



## Bella

I ran around in the rain today. Boy, was it cold and windy, but a girl's got to do what she's got to do! I went out to the farm to pick up the lamb I ordered for Christmas Day dinner and had a long chat with the farmer. I wish that it wasn't so difficult for these small farmers to make a living. The government doesn't help them. They'd like to see them go out of business, so we'd all have to eat nothing but engineered "food." Yuk.  Then I thought, why not go by the candy store and treat myself to some exotic handmade truffles and chocolate-dipped glacé fruits? So I did! Then to the egg farm for a couple of dozen eggs because I still have some cookies to make and need them for a baked French toast casserole I'll have Christmas morning. Then to the grocery store for clams, calamari, organic half-and-half, and unsalted butter. Well, there was no half-and-half of any kind and no organic unsalted butter, but I did manage to snag a couple of pounds of salted. That'll have to do. I finally got everything I needed for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still have a lot to do, so I'm glad I won't have to leave the house except to bring in the mail and retrieve my trash bins.

I came home and put everything away. Dinner was mushroom bisque, a couple of slices of toasted baguette, and a cucumber and onion salad. Later, I'll have a couple of the lovely chocolates I bought!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules Define "early"! The quietest time at Kroger is when the doors are unlocked at 6 am. By 7 it's already an Olympic sport finding a parking spot, snagging a cart and dodging other shoppers. So if early means _that _early, you'll be fine and maybe even find everything you're looking for, in which case you'll get the gold medal.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Jules Define "early"! The quietest time at Kroger is when the doors are unlocked at 6 am. By 7 it's already an Olympic sport finding a parking spot, snagging a cart and dodging other shoppers. So if early means _that _early, you'll be fine and maybe even find everything you're looking for, in which case you'll get the gold medal.



That is when I normally go since I don't really sleep at night.  I have also found they put out fresh stock and I am able to get all the sale items before they run out.  Used to be me waiting to go in Target at 6AM before work.  Had to get there early to get the son's Power Ranger figures, gosh I am glad that is behind me. LOL


----------



## Jules

@Georgiagranny  6 a.m.?  I don’t even have that time on my clock.  Does it exist?


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> @Georgiagranny  6 a.m.?  I don’t even have that time on my clock.  Does it exist?


It's 5:00 am in the UK. insomnia rules.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's still a warm 36F here with a howling wind. The temp has dropped 15 degrees in the past two hours and supposed to drop another 20 degrees in the next two hours.

Off to work with me! Croissants will be in demand today, along with every other thing in the store. Maybe the cold will keep folks at home. Or not.


----------



## katlupe

It is warmer here than I expected, 43 degrees. Rain is expected but I don't know if it is or has rained already. My windows are blocked and I can't hear any rain. High winds are expected too but maybe it will miss us if we are lucky.

I will try to do everything I said I was going to do for the last three days and did not do. Must do laundry for sure as I have at least a couple loads to do. As soon as my neighbors are up, I will get the vacuuming out of the way. I don't usually put it off as it takes a whole five minutes. Not sure why I did.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I didn't go out after all.. the forecast was wrong and far from being a dry sunny day, it's raining. Looks like everyone else has gone out around here.. but with the Ambulances and paramedics on strike, I don't think it's a good idea for me to go out in the rain among heaving traffic... so I'm staying home.. Might try again tomorrow because the stores are all closed Christmas day and Boxing day.. so not open again until Tuesday


----------



## Jackie23

Good morning all, it's 9 degrees here this morning, no cold water at the kitchen sink even tho I left all cabinet doors open, thankfully I've got hot water.
My daughter and I went shopping at Walmart yesterday. picked up my prescriptions and groceries...bought pee pads for the dog that he chews to bits.
This will be another stay warm movie day for me and Louie.
Everyone stay warm and enjoy your day.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up at 5:30 this morning, it wasn't doing anything outside.
I got dressed went for my early morning walk,temp was 40,lightly raining with no breeze. I figure I better do this now because I doubt I'll be going outside for the next 2 days
Its 8:05, the winds have started to pick up- here we go!


----------



## Wren

A mild, calm day with winter sunshine, I’ve just got back from visiting a farm shop for last minute odds and ends (mainly Christmas treats) and having a few friends and neighbours round for tea,  mince pies and cakes this afternoon

I hope everybody's day is going well


----------



## horseless carriage

Back in 2017 my vintage MG graced the front cover of Germany's MG car club's publication: "MG Kurier." We, and the car, have had many an adventure, to that end I have written a journal, by adding pictorial events like MG Kurier, made it very popular when I have taken it along to MG meetings. Today I am adding all that happened in 2022. It's been quite as busy year for our little car, but the previous two years, the pages were barren. Now I must get on with it.


----------



## Mizmo

Mother nature is being very naughty.
We have a major storm warning coming in from Niagara and will sweep most of southern Ontario  over the whole weekend so looks like
a lot of plans  with travel involved will be cancelled. We, in my neck of the woods,  are being advised to stay home.

I am stocked for food etc., and had no great plans other than lunch with my daughter on Saturday so no great set back for me but oh for those who travel to relatives for Christmas... such a disappointment for them.
Ah well, another day for TV and chips but I do have some lovely home made  banana walnut cake and macaroon biscuits/cookies which a good friend dropped off to me yesterday and I intend to stuff myself with them as desired though I wish I could share.

 Anyway, who knows what will happen tomorrow with this crazy weather system we all seem to have now. It just might not be as bad as forecast.


----------



## Furryanimal

Watching Thursday Night football with the adverts removed!


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Mother nature is being very naughty.
> We have a major storm warning coming in from Niagara and will sweep most of southern Ontario  over the whole weekend so looks like
> a lot of plans  with travel involved will be cancelled. We, in my neck of the woods,  are being advised to stay home.
> 
> I am stocked for food etc., and had no great plans other than lunch with my daughter on Saturday so no great set back for me but oh for those who travel to relatives for Christmas... such a disappointment for them.
> Ah well, another day for TV and chips but I do have some lovely home made  banana walnut cake and macaroon biscuits/cookies which a good friend dropped off to me yesterday and I intend to stuff myself with them as desired though I wish I could share.
> 
> Anyway, who knows what will happen tomorrow with this crazy weather system we all seem to have now. It just might not be as bad as forecast.
> View attachment 258044


here it's not the weather so much that's put a spanner in the works of people travelling over Christmas..it's the strike of rail workers, and Airport staff..  Ambulance drivers.. and nursing staff..

The concern is that the road will /are jammed solid due to the rail  and airport strikes, causes great concern for more traffic accidents..


----------



## -Oy-

This morning I braved the Big Christmas Food Shop! With Mrs Oy still constrained to the sofa I ventured forth clutching her list in my sweaty mit. I survived the supermarket. I chilled out. I counted to ten several times. I didn't swear out loud even once!


----------



## Purwell

Sitting here waiting for transport home from MacMillan Centre in London after chemo infusion.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Sitting here waiting for transport home from MacMillan Centre in London after chemo infusion.


...hope all goes well Purwell.. how many is this now ?..


----------



## MickaC

@Jules   Thank you for your reply.
Does she think I should be having Christmas and meal here.

I have had them here on occasion…..have always been a disaster.
None of them will eat at a table……not even her or her partner.
Tv tables…..another bust.
The kids don’t eat what is made…..that’s how it is at their home…..she makes a meal…..they don’t want that…..she gives them something else.
The kids are WILD !!!!!!!!
They have my house torn apart in minutes……jumping on furniture…..throwing stuff…..even started food throwing…..they do that at home.
Give them my tablets to keep them busy…..all 3 of them had something to play on…..fight starts…..they want the one the other has.
One did get broken one time here.
They have to wander around with their drinks and whatever they eat……food, drink spilled everywhere.
They scare the hell out of the dogs……I be had to put the dogs in another room…..the kids wouldn’t leave them in peace.
Sent them downstairs to play……doesn’t last long……none off them want to sit and play games.
Send them outside to play if it’s nice……they’re in and out…..in and out.
She never helps with clearing after a meal…..or dishes…..or cleans up after the kids.
They’re never here on time, always really late…..one time I asked them over…..supper was at 6, they left to go shopping an hour away at 4,  they got here at 7:30…..no one ate anything…..they ate stuff while shopping.
This is the normal at their house….
She knows that I think it’s better to have occasions at their house, better for the kids…..I have always brought something…..also have always bought the turkey for Christmas, along with the Christmas tree.

Jules….aren’t you sorry you asked.

Do they have other plans…..can’t go anywhere, because they have no vehicle.

Sorry to say……this is another time of me getting used…..hurt…..dumped…….Sorry for saying this.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> ...hope all goes well Purwell.. how many is this now ?..


This is the fourteenth cycle and they tell me everything is going to plan!


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> This is the fourteenth cycle and they tell me everything is going to plan!


Fantastic news...


----------



## StarSong

Weather is nice with no rain in the forecast until Tuesday.  We're on a warming trend with a high of 74°F (24°C) today, a little warmer tomorrow and 81°F Christmas Day (27°C).  Temps will drop into the mid-60s next week.  Fingers crossed that the few days of showers being predicted will come to fruition.  

Finished Christmas food shopping yesterday. DD scored the couple of things I couldn't get, plus DH ran to Trader Joe. Between the three of us everything appears to be covered for our house's Christmas Eve & Christmas Day food. 

My list today - wrap the 8-10 gifts I've stashed in the closet, bake the three kinds of cookies whose stocks are running low, bring cookies to the neighbors, and triple check that I have everything for CE & CD dinners. Will do some dusting if there's time.


----------



## Supernatural

What are we doing today? Well, making Devilled Eggs, 10 halves as usual which turned out ticky-boo. Made lunch, soup and sandwiches.

Then it's decorations... However, one deco wanted for a long time turned out to be disappointment!!!

The three lighted parcels are requiring 3 AA Batteries each so 9 for the whole set. I expected to plug in, nothing was mentioned on box. Secondly, each box has a tiny screw which the heads are already stripped and therefore can't remove said screws to put batteries in. Ruined and going into recycling bin.

The new snowflakes lights are amazing. So a plus, and the new village is tiny but cute with lights and music. Bonus!

Then Avon customers deliveries, two and then the normalcy can resume for our evening. Aka finishing the tree and showers lol!

Waiting for Santa, serious countdown


----------



## Paco Dennis

Our pipes didn't freeze, BUT our kitchen faucet is leaking so bad we have to replace or fix it today! -25 wind chill! Oh well, stuff happens.


----------



## Sliverfox

Watching the snow blow around,,listening to  the wind  howl.

Oldest son   got here ahead of the warm front which was followed by rain & falling temperatures.
He'll have to travel  next week,,meetings in Los Vegas,, work in TX  for  couple of weeks.

We have been drafted to be bird sitters.  

Any one have experience with Goffin Cockatoos?
Son says they are escape artists.

Hubby doesn't  want the bird   chewing up  the woodwork or  the  dog catching the bird.

Hope  everyone  in this  storm system  stays safe & warm.


----------



## StarSong

@MickaC, do you not have other friends you can spend time with on Christmas Eve/Day?  Sounds like your foster daughter's family is a whirlwind of chaos, and not in a happy, charming way.


----------



## Jules

Supernatural said:


> Waiting for Santa, serious countdown


You start early.  It’s only the 23rd.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

this is my plan for today haha. I have kids in varies parts of northern US and they are all hunkered down (Oldest son, in South Dakota noted a wind chill of -52 yesterday). I hope he keeps his power. Youngest son sent me a text this AM from Tennessee (he’s a trucker) saying temp 0 with wind chill of -20.

It’s windy here but sunny… for now.

y’all stay safe and warm


----------



## hearlady

Baking so I hope the power stays on!


----------



## Jules

@MickaC  That would be a nightmare.  I’m sure glad that you have your dogs to spend the day with.  I can hardly wait for you to move to your new location.


----------



## Kaila

Stopping by here for a few moments, to say hello to all of you!

Expecting wide power outages hereabouts, that will last for, I know not how long.

Heavy rains and strong wind gusts, at the moment, but we will have a temp drop of 30 degrees, later today,
so then, 
the rains will suddenly freeze on all surfaces, including tree branches.
They'll look pretty but crack very easily then in the strong winds, knocking out more power lines.

Many here have already lost theirs, but mine is on, so far.
It will be a very cold night and weekend, if the heat and stove and everything is off.

But I will do my best to take care, and will stop in here, whenever I can.  
Had no holiday plans anyway, but at least would like warm food. But will be okay.
Thanks for listening and enjoy your weekend plans, everyone!


----------



## StarSong

Oh @Kaila, I do hope you don't lose power and that you are able to stay warm.  What's the forecast for your area?


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> Oh @Kaila, I do hope you don't lose power and that you are able to stay warm.  What's the forecast for your area?


Wide power outages in the area, already with more expected.  Very cold temps by tonight. 
Trying not to worry. 
How am I doing with that?


----------



## Pepper

Feel so tired today like I'm walking through a dream


----------



## oldaunt

Putting all these blocks together. 42 15 inch blocks.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC  That would be a nightmare.  I’m sure glad that you have your dogs to spend the day with.  I can hardly wait for you to move to your new location.


Thank you Jules…….yes, I have my guys……I’m counting the time till I land at my new place.
You want to hear something very, very nice.
My future place of residence has invited me to spend Christmas Day and dinner with them…..also they have dropped me messages of Christmas choirs etc……to come and join them, this month.
I’m so joyed with the invites, but I’m not a winter driver…..and I can’t drive long distance at nite to do with nite blindness.
Really made me feel so good and wanted.


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> Wide power outages in the area, already with more expected.  Very cold temps by tonight.
> Trying not to worry.
> How am I doing with that?


Oh, Kaila...don't forget to let your water drip and if you have pipes on outside walls, open up the cabinets to let warm air access to the pipes.  We've been through the first night's cold - woke up to 15° this morning, one more very cold night to go through, supposed to be a bit warmer at 21° forecast.

Hope you have a "plan B" just in case. Also  hoping if power lines in your area have gone out due to wind damage, they will be able to get the lights back on for everyone so their pipes don't freeze.


----------



## NorthernLight

Reading the posts about the storm, I'm so grateful to live in a place with very little wind!

I slept in again today. Maybe this is my new normal. Not going out, no reason to. Too cold outside, and the store(s) will be busy.

I received a message from a woman in South America. I wasn't looking for another language partner, but maybe ... I asked her what she had in mind (schedule, means of communication, etc.)

Today I'll try to at least get my exercises done. Long-distance language partner this evening.

Perhaps I'll vacuum the bedroom and change the bedding. I thought of putting it off until Sunday, but neighbors might not want to hear me vacuum on Christmas Day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

-Oy- said:


> I didn't swear out loud even once!


Mmhmm. Key words being "out loud"! Congratulations.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A heads up for those of you whose pipes might freeze: leaving the faucets to drip is probably useless; instead let a small stream of water run...use the cold water tap, of course!

If they should freeze, use a hair dryer to thaw, starting closest to the faucet with the faucet ON so that the water will have an outlet.

The cheesecake didn't get made yesterday, but I did do the chocolate crumbs for the crust. It'll get done this afternoon.

The store was crazy busy this morning. I can't believe how many people actually decided to brave the cold. They probably figured going out in today's cold is better than going out in tomorrow's cold.

Newbie's days off were Tuesday and Wednesday. Yesterday she didn't come in because she was "sick." Today she didn't come in because she's "still sick." She's supposed to work tomorrow from 5am-1pm. Um. Anybody want to bet  that she'll be "sick" tomorrow, too?

Yanno, it doesn't really matter how smart she is, how quickly she catches on, how hard she works, or even how pleasant she is because she's undependable 

When I hear the sweeping generalization that "nobody" wants to work, I bristle, but she's one of those who truly doesn't want to work.


----------



## Shalimar

oldaunt said:


> Putting all these blocks together. 42 15 inch blocks.View attachment 258115


As usual, a work of art.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@MickaC You do know that the animals talk to each other on Christmas Eve, right? Stay up until midnight tomorrow and have a chat with them and wish them a Merry Christmas. They aren't alone; they have you and each other. You aren't alone; you have them! And us. You have us.



Your foster daughter needs the gift of leather goods, as my daddy used to say: a belt in the mouth and a boot in the rear


----------



## hollydolly

I've just spent a while uploading some of the estranged O/H's stuff onto FB marketplace.

I thought I;d given all of his clothes ( aside from a shirt or 2)..to the Charity shops.. but I just found 6 pairs of Brand new Chinos.. still with their tags on.. so I've just put them  up for sale... . This is the first time I;ve ever used Marketplace, so we'll see how it goes. Usually I'll sell on Ebay, but I'm fed up with their fees, plus the postal workers are always on strike and will be again over the next few days, so I felt it was easier to let people come and collect...


----------



## Pinky

Staying indoors, watching the sleet and snow. Got to go out tomorrow, but the roads will have been
taken care of, thank goodness.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Just came in from seeing a long-time friend and having a catch-up conversation.  I took her the "Treasury" editions of Winnie the Pooh Stories and Beatrix Potter stories I used to read to my kids.  Beautiful colored illustrations and I know all her grandkids will enjoy them.  Hard to part with them (lots of lovely memories of reading them to my children) but as neither of my grandgirls is into that kind of stuff, needed to find them a home where they'd be appreciated.

Picked up a few last min. things from grocery store, now home, sipping on dark chocolate mocha and relaxing.


----------



## Sunny

It's 20 right now, supposed to go down to 9 tonight. I'm staying home!


----------



## hollydolly

Goodness me I only put those things for sale a very short time ago.. and I'm being inundated with enquiries ..I can't keep up..


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> @MickaC, do you not have other friends you can spend time with on Christmas Eve/Day?  Sounds like your foster daughter's family is a whirlwind of chaos, and not in a happy, charming way.


Thanks for caring, StarSong.
Friends are not from here…..from other towns, and little ways away, including where I’m moving to….can’t take the chance of having to drive at nite…..due to nite blindness.
I have my fur kids.
Will talk to some friends on line through the holidays.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Goodness me I only put those things for sale a very short time ago.. and I'm being inundated with enquiries ..I can't keep up..


Just be careful about people coming to the house.  This time of year the criminals are looking for people to rob.  Maybe there is a close coffee shop or something where you could meet them so they do not know where you live.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly I'm with @Blessed. Meet them somewhere, not at your home. You can't be too careful.

The cheesecake is in the oven.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, while the blizzard of 22 blows around outside, I am just sitting here watching it through my window.  Travel ban through out  Western NY.  PLow trucks have been pulled of the road. NYS Thru-way closed, both directions here too*


----------



## bowmore

Today was a busy day. I spent an hour in the dentist;s chair having a deep cleaning done. Then went to Big Lots to pick up an order I had placed. From there I went to the market to grocery shop. My finale was to gas the car. 7 gallon fill up. Then home for lunch Whew!


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> Your foster daughter needs the gift of leather goods, as my daddy used to say: a belt in the mouth and a boot in the rear


I know I’m not supposed to laugh at this nowadays, but I did.  You have the best old-timey expressions.



Georgiagranny said:


> The cheesecake is in the oven.


Every good hostess with the mostest made Kahula Cheesecake in the 80s.  You and I would have been stars.




Marie5656 said:


> *Well, while the blizzard of 22 blows around outside, I am just sitting here watching it through my window.  Travel ban through out  Western NY.  PLow trucks have been pulled off the road. NYS Thru-way closed, both directions here too*


Pulling the plows - that‘s really bad.  Stay cozy.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to get Mac into a  dogie coat.

Boston Terriers have   breathing problems when its this cold.
They  sort of freeze up from   breathing in cold  air.

Last trip out  he ran away  from the porch  trying  find a 'good place' to go potty.
Trying to  come back in,,,  trying to walk on  one hind foot,, than the other,  didn't go well.
I had to carry him inside.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Just chillin, a little music and reading these good post.. what's up?


----------



## RadishRose

Cleaning on and off. 
Finished laundry.
Walked doggie.
Chased wind-blown outdoor chair cushions.
May leave vacuuming living/dining until tomorrow.
But maybe not.
If my back stops hurting I still may do it tonight.
Temps dropped from 56F to 36F.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Wow, I'm getting tired from all that work you're doing, hehe...good for you!!


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> I've just spent a while uploading some of the estranged O/H's stuff onto FB marketplace.
> 
> I thought I;d given all of his clothes ( aside from a shirt or 2)..to the Charity shops.. but I just found 6 pairs of Brand new Chinos.. still with their tags on.. so I've just put them  up for sale... . This is the first time I;ve ever used Marketplace, so we'll see how it goes. Usually I'll sell on Ebay, but I'm fed up with their fees, plus the postal workers are always on strike and will be again over the next few days, so I felt it was easier to let people come and collect...


Worked for me.

BTW, Chinos was my favorite until they started making them "skinny"


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Worked for me.
> 
> BTW, Chinos was my favorite until they started making them "skinny"


oh these are not skinny..they're 'regular , stretch''


----------



## Murrmurr

I might be gone for a while, unless I can get my Rx filled or something else prescribed. Can't get Norco because it contains Tylenol and there's a shortage, and I'm starting to hurt really bad.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> I might be gone for a while, unless I can get my Rx filled or something else prescribed. Can't get Norco because it contains Tylenol and there's a shortage, and I'm starting to hurt really bad.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Oh no Frank. I hope you can get something good for than damn pain!


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Putting all these blocks together. 42 15 inch blocks.View attachment 258115


Another BEAUTIFUL quilt.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> Just be careful about people coming to the house.  This time of year the criminals are looking for people to rob.  Maybe there is a close coffee shop or something where you could meet them so they do not know where you live.


That’s a really good idea.


----------



## MickaC

Sliverfox said:


> Trying to get Mac into a  dogie coat.
> 
> Boston Terriers have   breathing problems when its this cold.
> They  sort of freeze up from   breathing in cold  air.
> 
> Last trip out  he ran away  from the porch  trying  find a 'good place' to go potty.
> Trying to  come back in,,,  trying to walk on  one hind foot,, than the other,  didn't go well.
> I had to carry him inside.


They get so cold so fast…….I carry my wee girl, Shaalee, out and in. Their tiny feet can’t take much……and don’t mention booties…..been there, done that……NO way with them.


----------



## Pappy

Took Thelma out to supper. When to Wagon Wheel and had Italian food. She had baked Ziti and I had stuffed shells. More than enough portions so we I’ll have it tomorrow again.


----------



## HoneyNut

Had a decent day.  I had low expectations because I stayed up until 4:30 AM but didn't get to sleep late because when I woke up to go to the bathroom I had a notification on my phone that my Amazon order was 'out for delivery'.  I was anxious not to miss the delivery because I knew it would be a big heavy box and I was worried it would be left awkwardly in front of the doorway.  But the FedEx guy was great and rang when he arrived and brought it inside with his little hand truck.  

And in spite of not enough sleep I got my recliner lift chair put together, did a load of laundry, and have the dishwasher running now.  Plus, since it is so cold and I wasn't sure if there would be ice patches outside, I managed to get over 6600 steps just doing chores as inefficiently as possible (such as going to the mailbox in the lobby twice, taking one little piece of cardboard down to the recycle container in the loading bay of the building, folding each towel and carrying one at a time from the dryer to the linen closet, etc).


----------



## Supernatural

Jules said:


> You start early.  It’s only the 23rd.


LOL! I've always begin on 1 December actually. Hence the reason that in the 23rd it gets serious...


----------



## Supernatural

oldaunt said:


> Putting all these blocks together. 42 15 inch blocks.View attachment 258115


Beautiful art craft!


----------



## dobielvr

After recuperating from my lunch with my cousin yesterday, I got up today and made some grape leaves w/rice and some beerocks.
I was a little rusty on making the grape leaves, it's been a long while.  But, they came out ok.

I just gave my neighbor and his wife a little of both.  
They're both around 80yrs old, and deserve it.  They're always so helpful to me.


----------



## Blessed

Murrmurr said:


> I might be gone for a while, unless I can get my Rx filled or something else prescribed. Can't get Norco because it contains Tylenol and there's a shortage, and I'm starting to hurt really bad.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


If push comes to shove, go to the ER, you have the documentation on your records for the need for pain meds. They would most definitely have something they can give you until your doctor gets your needs filled thru the holiday.





dobielvr said:


> After recuperating from my lunch with my cousin yesterday, I got up today and made some grape leaves w/rice and some beerocks.
> I was a little rusty on making the grape leaves, it's been a long while.  But, they came out ok.
> 
> I just gave my neighbor and his wife a little of both.
> They're both around 80yrs old, and deserve it.  They're always so helpful to me.


I had no idea what a beirtrock was so I did the google.  Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Thank you Jules…….yes, I have my guys……I’m counting the time till I land at my new place.
> You want to hear something very, very nice.
> My future place of residence has invited me to spend Christmas Day and dinner with them…..also they have dropped me messages of Christmas choirs etc……to come and join them, this month.
> I’m so joyed with the invites, but I’m not a winter driver…..and I can’t drive long distance at nite to do with nite blindness.
> Really made me feel so good and wanted.



So I must have missed this, please tell me (or us) where you are moving and why.  I also don't drive at night unless it is a mile or so around my home.  Shoot, let's be honest.  I don't drive much at all anymore, just getting on a freeway scares me to death.  I also have no sense of direction and get lost.  I have not even been to my son's new home because I am afraid to get lost.  I don't have a cell or car with GPS.  Guess it is time I get a cell just for GPS!


----------



## Murrmurr

dobielvr said:


> After recuperating from my lunch with my cousin yesterday, I got up today and made some grape leaves w/rice and some beerocks.
> I was a little rusty on making the grape leaves, it's been a long while.  But, they came out ok.
> 
> I just gave my neighbor and his wife a little of both.
> They're both around 80yrs old, and deserve it.  They're always so helpful to me.


OMG! I *love* grape leaves w/rice, and my mom sometimes made bierocks for our school lunches. My favorite of all. I could have eaten them everyday. I've made grape leaves w/rice (and beef) and I remember they were a lot of work and took a long time to make. So worth it, though.

I'm jealous of your neighbors. I'm sure they totally enjoyed your gift.


----------



## Murrmurr

Blessed said:


> If push comes to shove, go to the ER, you have the documentation on your records for the need for pain meds. They would most definitely have something they can give you until your doctor gets your needs filled thru the holiday.


The pharmacist sent me 7 tablets....all he had. He told me to make them last but I took 2 right away. I feel so much better.


Blessed said:


> I had no idea what a beirtrock was so I did the google.  Sounds wonderful!!


They are! If you ever wanna try making them, you can find jarred grape leaves at some stores....international and Mediterranean ones, for sure. That would save you a ton of prep and cooking time.


----------



## dobielvr

Murrmurr said:


> OMG! I *love* grape leaves w/rice, and my mom sometimes made bierocks for our school lunches. My favorite of all. I could have eaten them everyday. I've made grape leaves w/rice (and beef) and I remember they were a lot of work and took a long time to make. So worth it, though.
> 
> I'm jealous of your neighbors. I'm sure they totally enjoyed your gift.


I have so many left over, I wish you lived close by!
I only used 1 jar of leaves, but that was plenty.

I made the filling Wednesday and rolled 'em today.  It made it easier on me that way.


----------



## Blessed

Murrmurr said:


> The pharmacist sent me 7 tablets....all he had. He told me to make them last but I took 2 right away. I feel so much better.
> 
> They are! If you ever wanna try making them, you can find jarred grape leaves at some stores....international and Mediterranean ones, for sure. That would save you a ton of prep and cooking time.


I am so happy you were able to get some to get you through the weekend.  I know it is enough but if you are like me, we try not take things until there is no choice. I could not get my doctor today, so I got on the internet for nausea and getting motion sickness medicine might help so I went and picked up some of that just to have on hand.  I should hear from the doctor on Monday.  

I am booked to see an orthopedic surgeon right after the new year.  I am sure he will want another MRI of my neck, last one was 2016.  I am hoping for some kind of surgery to fix things.  I am tired of migraines almost daily and being in pain everyday. The only things I have for relief are Xanax and promethazine. They wanted to give me Zofran but the insurance threw a wrench in that.


----------



## Murrmurr

MickaC said:


> They get so cold so fast…….I carry my wee girl, Shaalee, out and in. Their tiny feet can’t take much……and don’t mention booties…..been there, done that……NO way with them.


When I lived where it snows a lot, I had a neighbor who'd put a piece of ply-board down on the snow when his little doggie needed to go outside. The board was about 3'x3' and the guy would pour some potting soil on it, then set the li'l pooper down on it and she knew what it was for.

Maybe you could try something like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I didn't do most of what I'd planned to do mainly because I was napping on and off throughout the day. And that's why I usually recap what I did at the end of the day. In the wee hours of the morning I did some financial stuff including paying my Zakat (obligatory charity) online. I finally cut Deja's nails. I tried using the new, fancy pet clipper I bought on Amazon that cost almost double what other clippers cost and is supposed to prevent trimming too much. But the design made it hard to see what I was doing and I found it to be cumbersome so I disinfected the blades and will be sending it back. I had to bribe our fur baby with her favorite...Beefeater's Lickables treat to control her squirming. 

I watched another couple of episodes of Criminal Minds. I tried watching True Blood, an HBO vampire show from 2008 now on Hulu, thinking there wouldn't be much vulgarity as with current HBO shows since it came out almost 15 years ago. Well, I was wrong...so stopped watching after only about 10 or 15 minutes of Ep 1 and removed it from my watch history. It's almost midnight and I expect to be up for several hours.


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> I didn't do most of what I'd planned to do mostly because I was napping on and off throughout the day. And that's why I usually recap what I did at the end of the day. In the wee hours of the morning I did some financial stuff including paying my Zakat (obligatory charity) online. I finally cut Deja's nails. I tried using the new, fancy pet clipper I bought on Amazon that cost almost double what other clippers cost and is supposed to prevent trimming too much. But it was hard to see what I was doing and I found it to be cumbersome so I disinfected the blades and will be sending it back. I had to bribe our fur baby with her favorite...Beefeater's Lickables treat to control her squirming.
> 
> I watched another couple of episodes of Criminal Minds. I tried watching True Blood, an HBO vampire show from 2008 now on Hulu, thinking there wouldn't be much vulgarity as with current HBO shows since it came out almost 15 years ago. Well, I was wrong...so stopped watching after only about 10 or 15 minutes of Ep 1 and removed it from my watch history. It's almost midnight and I expect to be up for several hours.



Two things I hate, fighting and trimming the dogs nails.  It is always a battle!!

Second thing is TV shows, that have a good plot and good actors but the producer/director think they have to throw in vulgarity, explict sex and violence.  What is that do directors/producers not have enough confidence in their work that they can't be successful without the smut.  That is why I watch a bunch of TCM, good stories, actors and when needed innuendo when needed.  We don't need to see or even hear everything to know what is happening.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> Two things I hate, fighting and trimming the dogs nails.  It is always a battle!!
> 
> Second thing is TV shows, that have a good plot and good actors but the producer/director think they have to throw in vulgarity, explict sex and violence.  What is that do directors/producers not have enough confidence in their work that they can't be successful without the smut.  That is why I watch a bunch of TCM, good stories, actors and when needed innuendo when needed.  We don't need to see or even hear everything to know what is happening.


I feel for you as far as having to struggle with your dog. I don't know what it is with these writers and producers but somebody needs to hip them to the fact that the F bomb in every other sentence does not a good script make! So many people talk like that in real life that I wonder if the writers are influenced by that or are the potty mouths being influenced by T.V. and movies. I have stopped watching or refused to start watching highly rated shows and movies because of this trend. And like you...I don't need to see people in the act. It's sad to think that these shows are giving so many what they obviously like to see and hear. Are we digressing as humans?!


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> I feel for you as far as having to struggle with your dog. I don't know what it is with these writers and producers but somebody needs to hip them to the fact that the F bomb in every other sentence does not a good script make! So many people talk like that in real life that I wonder were the writers influenced by that or are the potty mouths being influenced by T.V. and movies. I have stopped watching or refused to start watching highly rated shows and movies because of this trend. And like you...I don't need to see people in the act. It's sad to think that these shows are giving so many what they obviously like to see and hear. Are we digressing as humans?!


I don't get it either.  I hope to think we are not digressing but moving forward is still a work in progress. Hopefully will get there!!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up. My body clock is so used to getting up in time to wake the rooster that I get up whether I need to go to work or not. Not today. Up anyway.

Maybe I'll make some more scones. Maybe I'll even share them with DD and her posse since @Mizmo can't get out to eat them with me.

Then I need to boil some eggs for deviled eggs tomorrow. Later today I'll put together an overnight breakfast casserole and some monkey bread for breakfast tomorrow.

Keep in mind, kids, that it's still not too late to be real, real good. If you aren't and live somewhere real real cold, then be real, real bad and get enough lumps of coal to use for heat.


----------



## hollydolly

I've woken up with the painful back from Hades... .. I set the alarm for 7am this morning so I could go shopping before the crowds descend ,, but my back had other ideas.. so I'm hobbling around, very gingerly.. and sitting here with a Hot pad on my back.

That's put paid to Christmas Eve.. 

Funny tho'. there was  Christmas card on the mat from my friend, so I could just barely bend to pick it up and  open it.. and I 'd just hobbled back upstairs to sit down with my heat pad and  a text arrived saying they'd left a Plant on my doorstep... so any other time I would be delighted.. but I groaned because it meant going back downstairs, and painfully bending to bring it in...


----------



## Murrmurr

Michelle wants us to go to her sisters for a Christmas Eve dinner.

I don't want to. I'd have to take the last of my meds and that'll leave me with none on Christmas Day. This really sucks.

But ok. I'm over it. It's gonna be Merry.


----------



## Mizmo

Lunch with my daughter planned today but may have to cancel.
Storm hit yesterday and still more to  come so roads are too messy for travelling unless the snow ploughs get up and going.
Haven't seen one yet in my neck of the woods so now a case of wait and see.
Meanwhile back to bed for a catch up hour or so and dream of munching  one of @Georgiagranny's lovely scones..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo They are in the oven as we speak. I hope the plows get there and your DD is able to have lunch with you.

I must be losing my touch. These days recipes that I've made so often that they have been memorized? Now I have to have the recipe right in front of me.

My Christmas wish list has a note that asks for anybody who's in pain gets relief, blessed relief!


----------



## Pepper

I'm afraid I've been terribly hit by Bah Humbug.  It's really just me having a panic attack about tomorrow.  Still, at the last minute, getting gifts together.  Missing a real important get together tonight.  I just don't have the moxie to go.  A shame.  I'm missing hob nobbing with a VIP of showbiz.  I'm so tired all the time lately.  Nervous too.  Not sure why.


----------



## Pepper

Next week, Tues & Fri I will be all day babysitting from 8ish am till 7pm.  It's more important I have the energy for that, and tomorrow, than to go gallivanting tonight, but I am sorry to miss the event.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I'm afraid I've been terribly hit by Bah Humbug.  It's really just me having a panic attack about tomorrow.  Still, at the last minute, getting gifts together.  Missing a real important get together tonight.  I just don't have the moxie to go.  A shame.  I'm missing hob nobbing with a VIP of showbiz.  I'm so tired all the time lately.  Nervous too.  Not sure why.


oh don't be concerned.. . Having worked and socialized with the V.I.P's of Showbiz for many years, I can assure you , unless they're close friends , you're not missing anything.. 

I'm on my own today, can't go out as planned because my back has gone out by itself..  obviously to celebrate Christmas eve on it's own.. .. so my plans on this one dry day to go out have gone awry.. .. and nothing is open again until Tuesday. so I'm going to be stuck here alone all over Christmas and Boxing day...

@Mizmo.. sorry you won't be able to get out either.. seems so many people are stuck at home this year..

I'm meeting up with my Daughter on Tuesday, god willing..  for Christmas lunch..so that will be my Christmas day


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> So I must have missed this, please tell me (or us) where you are moving and why.  I also don't drive at night unless it is a mile or so around my home.  Shoot, let's be honest.  I don't drive much at all anymore, just getting on a freeway scares me to death.  I also have no sense of direction and get lost.  I have not even been to my son's new home because I am afraid to get lost.  I don't have a cell or car with GPS.  Guess it is time I get a cell just for GPS!


Blessed……I am moving to a 55+ community complex, an hour away from here.
I have no kids or family……I’ve been here in this town for 45 years…..there is nothing keeping me here.
I am very much looking forward to this move.

If you’re interested in the whole story……
Check out the thread…..
“ This will be my last move, where will your last move take you. “
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> I am so happy you were able to get some to get you through the weekend.  I know it is enough but if you are like me, we try not take things until there is no choice. I could not get my doctor today, so I got on the internet for nausea and getting motion sickness medicine might help so I went and picked up some of that just to have on hand.  I should hear from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> I am booked to see an orthopedic surgeon right after the new year.  I am sure he will want another MRI of my neck, last one was 2016.  I am hoping for some kind of surgery to fix things.  I am tired of migraines almost daily and being in pain everyday. The only things I have for relief are Xanax and promethazine. They wanted to give me Zofran but the insurance threw a wrench in that.


So hope you can get some relief soon…..can’t imagine what you’re going through with all this migraine issues, must be terrible.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> oh don't be concerned.. . Having worked and socialized with the V.I.P's of Showbiz for many years, I can assure you , unless they're close friends , you're not missing anything..


Family, DIL's first cousin.  Haven't seen them since before pandemic I think.........maybe next year, right?  I'd have a heart attack pulling myself together for tonight, tomorrow and 2 full days next week with grandson.  It's all too much!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimBob1952

We cancelled our Christmas trip to NYC because of the weather forecast.  Son came down with Covid after that so we couldn't have gone anyway.  

So we're home on Christmas Eve, not that much to do.  Wife is putting together a mini-Christmas dinner for tonight and we have someplace to go tomorrow.  No real gifts because we all pooled our resources this year to help out a family member in trouble.

9 degrees and windy.  Still, it's not so bad.  Thank goodness we enjoy each others' company!


----------



## Been There

Spoke to my niece for over an hour this morning. She was going to try to come visit, but her family in Ohio insists that she goes there since she missed Thanksgiving and spent it with me. I really miss her when she doesn’t come around for months at a time. She just got back from Japan and said she was exhausted, but is going home for Christmas. She goes to Hong Kong the day after New Years.
She has promised to come here a few days before Easter and stay for 4-5 days.

I am getting ready to help at the soup kitchen tomorrow. I was told that I would be cleaning tables and serving, which is fine by me. We think we will be serving over 300 meals this year because the homeless population has picked up and baby, it’s cold outside. Right now it’s 5 degrees outside. After we are done serving, we get to eat. People ask me how good is the food? I tell them it’s better than the military serves. The best military meal I ever had was one Thanksgiving dinner on the boat the USS Enterprise. Those Navy guys know how to cook.


----------



## MickaC

Murrmurr said:


> When I lived where it snows a lot, I had a neighbor who'd put a piece of ply-board down on the snow when his little doggie needed to go outside. The board was about 3'x3' and the guy would pour some potting soil on it, then set the li'l pooper down on it and she knew what it was for.
> 
> Maybe you could try something like that.


Thanks for the suggestions, Murrmurr.
Being she’s over 16 years old……she’s set in her ways.
Have tried many things, like yours, the cold is so terribly hard on her, all of her 10 lbs…..warm things to put on her…..no way…..she plants herself and won’t do anything.
I’ve even set up something in the garage….nope.
I have a potty mat in the house, got a chunk of frozen pee to put on it, no luck…..still keep it on the floor.
She’s had poo accidents in the house, but always on the bare floor……disinfect……clean again.
She’s had a couple of pee accidents in the house…..can’t scold her, she really tries outside but the cold gets to her……so we try many trips.
She’s fine in the milder temps….-20 and warmer…..she better……colder like lately……down to -30 like the last few days, very hard for her.


----------



## JimBob1952

Dog walking -- boots, ski pants, ski gloves, turtleneck, fleece, coat, hat.  My dog and our elderly neighbor's big black standard poodle.


----------



## Sliverfox

Snow isn't  deep here,, the wind  blows it around.

Wind is   hitting out front  door,, couldn't  keep storm door  shut.
Had to a bar to hold it shut.

We can  go out the garage door.
Mac  hasn't got used to idea of using a different  door to  go out.


----------



## katlupe

It is a bit cold here this morning. 0 degrees presently, my phone says it feels like -18. That is with the sun shining. Keeping my windows blocked though. I unblocked them as soon as I saw the sun but it seemed like it got colder inside so I blocked them back up. Very windy and looks icy outside. 

I thought I was catching something the last couple of days. So I focused on my immune system and after a day of that I am better today. Don't feel bad at all and no more symptoms so far. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  Did you sell the chinos?

To pass the time and in keeping with the season, I'm watching murder shows on TV.

And a haha! DD who wasn't going to go _anywhere_ today no matter what? She and DGD have gone to pick up a dash cam for DSIL's Christmas gift. She begged him for ideas about something he'd like but never got an answer. Bought the usual clothes and stuff but had no idea what else to give him. I don't know how/why she thought of a dash cam, but I'll bet he'll be tickled.

It's _so_ bleedin' cold here and drafty as all get out in The Hovel so I taped all around where the windows meet the frame and all around where the thru-the-wall a/c unit meets the frame, and for good measure taped across the vents on the a/c although they're closed. Surprised how much draft was coming in in those places. Who knew?


----------



## Wren

Planning to prepare as much as possible for tomorrow, I got the turkey out to defrost and noticed the best before date was Sept.2022 ....the manager of the shop I bought it two weeks ago said they had no more left but, kindly went to another branch and got me a fresh one, then opened a new bag of Marris Pipers and found they were half rotten, lucky I have plenty but I’m frightened to look at my parsnips...


----------



## StarSong

Got most of my list completed yesterday.  Guests arrive today at 4 PM for a grab bag (theme for this one is consumables, but no candy), visiting and dinner.  Ingredients that needs defrosting are nearly ready.  Everything else for dinner is either chilling in the fridge or staged on a counter.  Also started defrosting ingredients for tomorrow's dinner.

I was up before the dawn today, as nearly always happens.  When DH gets up I'll start dusting, straightening, mopping floors and freshening the bathrooms. Mr. Higgins (my Roomba) took care of the vacuuming yesterday. Can't tell you how happy I am to have bought that! 

Might sneak in a nap or at least a rest if all goes smoothly today. If not, no biggie.


----------



## Pepper

I really love your attitude @StarSong .... you're so calm in the face of company and you're so hospitable!


----------



## JaniceM

JimBob1952 said:


> Dog walking -- boots, ski pants, ski gloves, turtleneck, fleece, coat, hat.  My dog and our elderly neighbor's big black standard poodle.


Have you thought of trading them in for cats?


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> After recuperating from my lunch with my cousin yesterday, I got up today and made some grape leaves w/rice and some beerocks.
> I was a little rusty on making the grape leaves, it's been a long while.  But, they came out ok.
> 
> I just gave my neighbor and his wife a little of both.
> They're both around 80yrs old, and deserve it.  They're always so helpful to me.





Murrmurr said:


> OMG! I *love* grape leaves w/rice, and my mom sometimes made bierocks for our school lunches. My favorite of all. I could have eaten them everyday. I've made grape leaves w/rice (and beef) and I remember they were a lot of work and took a long time to make. So worth it, though.
> 
> I'm jealous of your neighbors. I'm sure they totally enjoyed your gift.


This is so inspiring!  I'm going to get some jarred grape leaves and will try making (meatless) dolmas next week.  I quite like dolmas others have made but never tried making them myself.  Online recipes seem pretty simple.  

Anything advice before I embark on the project? Some insider tips, perhaps?


----------



## Mizmo

Yayyy..the ploughs are out , highways clear for daughter's car journey and we are off to lunch.


----------



## JimBob1952

JaniceM said:


> Have you thought of trading them in for cats?



No, and I'm allergic to cats anyway (no knock on cats.)  I have thought of bribing my son's dog to take a trip to California, though.


----------



## NorthernLight

Somehow I caught a cold, even though I haven't been out for 7 days. Canceled my language meeting. 

My language partner wanted to bring me some meat (as a kind of non-Christmas gift I guess). I said let's wait until next week. The intercom in my building doesn't work. Also, I might need a nap, and I don't really want to see anyone.

So I guess I'll just mope around all day. If I feel ambitious, I might compile some more trivia questions.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> I really love your attitude @StarSong .... you're so calm in the face of company and you're so hospitable!


Here's my secret: Keep things simple, avoid foods that need to be timed perfectly either on their own or to serve with everything else.  Perish the thought of garlic bread.  Been there, done that, burned more than my share.   Besides, guess what?  Everyone, children especially, love bread sticks and are almost never served them anymore.  No muss, no fuss, no stale leftovers.  Talk about an easy way out.    

I also unashamedly ask for help when I need it.  ("Could you please stir this for a bit?")  Guests are forever milling around in my kitchen; might as well put them to work.  Truth is, they enjoy being part of the process.  

Tonight's menu:  
Appetizers:
Cold shrimp served with lemon wedges picked from our tree this morning, and homemade cocktail sauce
Veggies with ranch dip (thank you Costco), plus homemade hummus.  

Dinner:
Caesar salad (homemade dressing, made in advance).  Everyone dresses their own salad.  
Sausage, peppers and onions (veggies chopped in advance, will cook in an electric skillet to avoid crowding the stovetop)  
Tortellini Alfredo (need a stirrer for this one) 
Freshly grated parmesan on the table for all of the above

Sauteed (pre-sliced) mushrooms   
Mini Calzones
Bread sticks and butter    

Dessert:
Christmas cookies (of course)

I've learned that people don't eat a ton of veggies at holiday meals so I keep them to a minimum.

It helps to keep in mind that I'm hosting friends and family, not paying customers. If something goes awry we laugh and keep on going.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> This is so inspiring!  I'm going to get some jarred grape leaves and will try making (meatless) dolmas next week.  I quite like dolmas others have made but never tried making them myself.  Online recipes seem pretty simple.
> 
> Anything advice before I embark on the project? Some insider tips, perhaps?


I will say, and not to discourage you, but the hardest part about making the grape leaves..was getting them out of the jar!
I had the darndest time, cussing a bit helped lol.

Do be sure to rinse off the brine after removing them from the jar.  I set them in a colander and let them drain.  Pat them dry, as much as you can.  And, snip off the stem.

If using a roasting pan or casserole dish, be sure to lay some leaves down on the bottom......just 1 layer for them to rest on.

I hope I haven't scared you off from making them..lol


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Alternating between indoor activities (all do-able in pj’s )…. Knitting, watching various series on Amazon or YouTube, reading, sipping mocha or tea, and beginning courses needed to renew my nursing license in a month.  I’m still not sure where the part-time job road is going to take me, just trying to be prepared.


----------



## Trish

Felt like I had a cold this morning and considered staying home but so glad I didn't.  The supermarket is closed until Tuesday so they were selling off their perishables including some expensive cuts of meat.  We got some great bargains and only just managed to fit it all into the freezer!  

It's definitely colder today than it has been.  

We are going out for dinner tomorrow so I may very well pop on here in the morning but, if not, Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Conce

I am just waiting for the madness to be over.
Turns out, it is inappropriate for a mother of 3 grown sons, grandmother of 7 grandchildren to simply say, "I'm staying home this year". I think I have the right. After the vaccine and avoiding stores, etc. since 6/2020, I got the virus right before U.S. Thanksgiving. It was horrible. I don't want to be that sick again.
So I announced my December plans.
Missing the middle school holiday concert was the first unforgiveable sin, turning down a gift exchange with 2 of the 20 somethings at a local restaurant/bar was the second, and admitting that I really don't want to go anywhere tomorrow is the third. Three strikes, I'm out, or at least, I hope so.
I don't want to confront this madness in 12/2023.


----------



## Michael Z

Shoveling and snow blowing. Normally we get plowed out but the town was too busy with the roads drifting. Had to get this done or the kids would be getting stuck all over the place. Took over 3 hours!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Conce said:


> I am just waiting for the madness to be over.
> Turns out, it is inappropriate for a mother of 3 grown sons, grandmother of 7 grandchildren to simply say, "I'm staying home this year". I think I have the right. After the vaccine and avoiding stores, etc. since 6/2020, I got the virus right before U.S. Thanksgiving. It was horrible. I don't want to be that sick again.
> So I announced my December plans.
> Missing the middle school holiday concert was the first unforgiveable sin, turning down a gift exchange with 2 of the 20 somethings at a local restaurant/bar was the second, and admitting that I really don't want to go anywhere tomorrow is the third. Three strikes, I'm out, or at least, I hope so.
> I don't want to confront this madness in 12/2023.


Hi Conce, welcome to the forum !

Good for you for sticking to your guns…. While we love our families and want to participate when possible, boundaries are Your business and for your health.


----------



## Liberty

CinnamonSugar said:


> Just came in from seeing a long-time friend and having a catch-up conversation.  I took her the "Treasury" editions of Winnie the Pooh Stories and Beatrix Potter stories I used to read to my kids.  Beautiful colored illustrations and I know all her grandkids will enjoy them.  Hard to part with them (lots of lovely memories of reading them to my children) but as neither of my grandgirls is into that kind of stuff, needed to find them a home where they'd be appreciated.
> 
> Picked up a few last min. things from grocery store, now home, sipping on dark chocolate mocha and relaxing.


Yum, Cinn...that sounds good.  You are so right to give your books to someone who will want and appreciate them.  That is what makes the season special...the giving.


----------



## NorthernLight

Conce said:


> I am just waiting for the madness to be over.
> Turns out, it is inappropriate for a mother of 3 grown sons, grandmother of 7 grandchildren to simply say, "I'm staying home this year". I think I have the right. After the vaccine and avoiding stores, etc. since 6/2020, I got the virus right before U.S. Thanksgiving. It was horrible. I don't want to be that sick again.
> So I announced my December plans.
> Missing the middle school holiday concert was the first unforgiveable sin, turning down a gift exchange with 2 of the 20 somethings at a local restaurant/bar was the second, and admitting that I really don't want to go anywhere tomorrow is the third. Three strikes, I'm out, or at least, I hope so.
> I don't want to confront this madness in 12/2023.


I support this message.


----------



## jet

well i was just getting ready to go down pub,then the strong winds and heavy rain hit,so im staying home,i have a double brandy and cola,so cheers,merry christmas


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Murrmurr.
> Being she’s over 16 years old……she’s set in her ways.
> Have tried many things, like yours, the cold is so terribly hard on her, all of her 10 lbs…..warm things to put on her…..no way…..she plants herself and won’t do anything.
> I’ve even set up something in the garage….nope.
> I have a potty mat in the house, got a chunk of frozen pee to put on it, no luck…..still keep it on the floor.
> She’s had poo accidents in the house, but always on the bare floor……disinfect……clean again.
> She’s had a couple of pee accidents in the house…..can’t scold her, she really tries outside but the cold gets to her……so we try many trips.
> She’s fine in the milder temps….-20 and warmer…..she better……colder like lately……down to -30 like the last few days, very hard for her.



Sometimes there is just know reason to worry about it.  There will be accidents during bad weather or when they don't feel good.  I never scold, I know they don't mean to have an accident.  I have the the little green carpet cleaner, a mop and bleach.  I will say for my oldest, I put a towel down in the bathroom.  If she has to go during the night or is sick she goes to the towel. You might try that!


----------



## dobielvr

After shopping, cleaning, partying and cooking all week, I will be warm and cozy in my bed catching up on some Hallmark movies and crime shows I've missed.

Oh, and finish season 2 of Firefly Lane.


----------



## Sliverfox

Mac has made a few   poop  boo-boos  today,, which upset hubby.

Son's  bird    makes that  ^ mistake several times a  day, on the floor...could if  be that  the dog thought   he could get away  doing the same?

I had to go into our basement  to put a chicken in the freezer & Mac came along.
He likes  to check it out  for pests.

I opened the back door & out  he went.
Much more fun to smell around  the stacks of  firewood stored outside.

So  he did  lots of 'marking ',, saw the birds ,, got about  half to them.
Realized he could  go potty  there.  
yaaa.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> I will say, and not to discourage you, but the hardest part about making the grape leaves..was getting them out of the jar!
> I had the darndest time, cussing a bit helped lol.
> 
> Do be sure to rinse off the brine after removing them from the jar.  I set them in a colander and let them drain.  Pat them dry, as much as you can.  And, snip off the stem.
> 
> If using a roasting pan or casserole dish, be sure to lay some leaves down on the bottom......just 1 layer for them to rest on.
> 
> I hope I haven't scared you off from making them..lol


Thanks for the hints.  I don't frighten easily when it comes to cooking.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> Sometimes there is just know reason to worry about it.  There will be accidents during bad weather or when they don't feel good.  I never scold, I know they don't mean to have an accident.  I have the the little green carpet cleaner, a mop and bleach.  I will say for my oldest, I put a towel down in the bathroom.  If she has to go during the night or is sick she goes to the towel. You might try that!


Thanks Blessed……I’m not concerned about her accidents…..with such cold weather, if I were her,  I would probably do the same thing.
I have my little green carpet cleaner, as well, disinfectant, etc.
I just don’t know how some of Gods little creatures survive in severe cold…..must be Gods love keeping them warm.


----------



## Kaila

Liberty said:


> Oh, Kaila...don't forget to let your water drip and if you have pipes on outside walls, open up the cabinets to let warm air access to the pipes.  We've been through the first night's cold - woke up to 15° this morning, one more very cold night to go through, supposed to be a bit warmer at 21° forecast.
> 
> Hope you have a "plan B" just in case. Also  hoping if power lines in your area have gone out due to wind damage, they will be able to get the lights back on for everyone so their pipes don't freeze.


Thank you so very much for this message, and to every other SF member here, who added messages, and who showed me the support, etc, and liked my 2 related posts; I can't remember now, which day I left them, when the storm was approaching.
I was quite nervous, while I was trying not to be. 

I actually kept the power and the heat, and electricity..._wheeewwwwww!
But lost the INternet, _and remained nervous about likely losing heat and electricity and every single thing,
because the power outages *ALL* around me, have been massive.

Gosh, I am thankful for the heat, and the stove and frig remaining, in my exact spot.  Not so, all surrounding me.  They fixed hospitals and the airport, first, before starting on anything else, and they had to wait till the wind speeds subsided, before the work crews could be safe enough, to begin the restoration work.
Thanks again, to all of you!!!!!  This support means the world to me.  Truly does.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I don't know if the sub zero temps or too much Magnesium or...caused my neuropathy to flare up last night. I only got a couple hours sleep, then decided to sleep in today. No sleep but I stayed in bed except to keep the fire going and eat a little bit. I hope tonight I get some sleep. I hope you all do too.


----------



## J-Kat

Sitting at my relative’s home drinking eggnog and rejoicing that the temps got into the 20’s today - very balmy.  It’s just me and my sister in law as my niece and her husband let us know Wednesday they could not come as planned because her husband has the flu.  Yes, he had his flu shot and Covid booster but still got sick. He was prescribed the Tamaflu medication and is already feeling much better so thankful for that. We will just do a repeat Christmas in January or February.


----------



## Blessed

Just quiet and cozy here, still cold but not as bad as the last couple of days.  Sitting here watching old christmas movies, covered in pups and blankets.  

I have a ham slow cooking in the oven and have made many things to enjoy through the next week.  I am enjoying the peaceful silence that comes with the cold weather and holiday.  The world slows down, there is not the traffic or other noises of living in town.  The pets are all content and happy inside, hoping you drop something on the floor as you cook (LOL)

I miss the pitter patter of little feet but I had my glory days.  Now I want my son and DIL to enjoy their glory days, to make things so special for their little boy!! I will see them next week.


----------



## Buckeye

We are both just chillin' today.  I did make a mince pie, but I told my SO that we were having left over left overs today.  Having Honey Baked ham and the usual sides tomorrow,  

I was able to talk to one of my brothers this morning and one of my uncles.  My SO has had long phone conversations with one life long friend and with her favorite great niece.  (They talk for several hours...)  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Breakfast casserole in the fridge to go in the oven in the morning and stuff ready to bake monkey bread so we'll have a choice of "real" breakfast food or something sweet. Or heck, both. Why not?

Cards for DD, DSIL, DGD, DGS ready with plenty of   for them to fritter away on foolish pleasures.

I have to go to bed early and sleep fast so  can come.


----------



## Murrmurr

StarSong said:


> This is so inspiring!  I'm going to get some jarred grape leaves and will try making (meatless) dolmas next week.  I quite like dolmas others have made but never tried making them myself.  Online recipes seem pretty simple.
> 
> Anything advice before I embark on the project? Some insider tips, perhaps?


The leaves I used were really delicate. I had to handle them very gingerly or they'd tear, and you don't want to tear them.

But maybe that's just me...man-hands.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 1.30am.. Christmas day.. and I'm not tired. I'm staying up until  I get tired, and then I'll sleep late  into the day.. I had planned to go for a Christmas walk in the woods or the park , but the forecast is now for rain.. oh well, whatever time I rise I might go for a drive anyway...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> It's 1.30am.. Christmas day.. and I'm not tired. I'm staying up until  I get tired, and then I'll sleep late  into the day.. I had planned to go for a Christmas walk in the woods or the park , but the forecast is now for rain.. oh well, whatever time I rise I might go for a drive anyway...


Hope your back is feeling better, @hollydolly !


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> This is so inspiring!  I'm going to get some jarred grape leaves and will try making (meatless) dolmas next week.  I quite like dolmas others have made but never tried making them myself.  Online recipes seem pretty simple.
> 
> Anything advice before I embark on the project? Some insider tips, perhaps?


I've only had the grape leaves with rice and bits of ground lamb. They were also kind of lemon-y.
They were always served with yogurt. These were from my Lebanese friends.

You're a great host!


----------



## Sliverfox

Apple pie is in the oven,, son requested apple pie.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jet

up at 6am,,put all glass vases away,all door keys away,prep veggies,,cook a fry up,now haveing coffee,and awaiting family,complete with grandkids grrr lol,,,pkt of valium ready,ho ho ho
merry christmas


----------



## Capt Lightning

Up and running and just had the first "Bah Humbug" of the day.  We had  a quick discussion and decided not to dress up so it won't matter if we spill some mulled wine or dribble gravy down our fronts.  I'm sending off an unmanned probe to see if there's any sign of life from the rest of the family, and if there is, we'll jump in the car and head for the beach (having put on some Arctic clothing).  

I'm all for celebrating the end of the old year and the beginning of the new, but I detest all this commercialisation and hype.
Apart from a rather more elaborate dinner and more alcohol, it's just another day here with no religious significance.   I've got logs and kindling to chop and salvage some frozen vegetables from the garden .   We're only going to exchange token gifts give some money to our (adult) children.

However you spend your day, I hope you have a happy one..


----------



## -Oy-

A quiet Christmas Day here as Mrs Oy is still poorly. I'm taking me owd Mum a Christmas dinner later - and we're hoping to all get together bug-free on 30th!


----------



## Pepper

Leaving at noon for my son's home.  His in laws will be there too.  I want to see my grandson open his gifts!  Merry Christmas you guys!


----------



## Pappy

This morning we will have our coffee and open our presents. Later today, we are invited next door for a Christmas dinner. Just a thankful, quiet day here in the Pappy residence.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Good morning and happy Christmas, boys and girls. Maggiecat let me sleep until 5 this morning. Good kitty.

Still cold here but not as cold as the past two days. We're actually going to have a high temp in the mid-30s today.

It's gonna be a quiet day here. DGS was feeling unwell yesterday and probably wonn't be here  so it'll be just DD, DSIL, DGD and me.

There's monkey bread in the oven and a breakfast casserole ready to go in when the monkey bread is done.

I hope by the time the bread and casserole are done, my peeps are awake because I wanna see if I was good enough this year to get chocolate and garden center gift cards


----------



## hollydolly

Well..  the rain has stopped, the sun is making an attempt at coming out but everywhere is still very wet.. I've just been in the garden cutting back the IVY.. and generally doing a quick tidy... 

No presents for me.. no Christmas dinner.. and no visitors.... so  nothing changes for me today...


----------



## katlupe

Merry Christmas Everyone!

My day will be pretty much the same as all my days. No real plans. I didn't even plan on making anything special to eat. Since it is so cold, 10 degrees when I got up a little bit ago, I will be staying in my apartment. I have some computer work to do so will try to do some of those jobs........working on getting my printer connected to my computer is the most important one. Not sure how I lost it. Listening to my Christmas music and maybe some reading or writing. I shall see what the day brings.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Well..  the rain has stopped, the sun is making an attempt at coming out but everywhere is still very wet.. I've just been in the garden cutting back the IVY.. and generally doing a quick tidy...
> 
> No presents for me.. no Christmas dinner.. and no visitors.... so  nothing changes for me today...


Same for me, but I have become used to. That is why I buy whatever I want and then say it is my Christmas present.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Same for me, but I have become used to. That is why I buy whatever I want and then say it is my Christmas present.


yes, , it's difficult for me, it's my first Christmas alone where no-one will be visiting  at all..  but I'm just kinda treating it like another day.  I turned the Music  and the  christmas decoration lights on yesterday .. but I haven't so far today.. it's gone 12.30pm...  I may turn them on later... Daugher rang this morning, she was on her way to the Doggie park to take the furkids for a walk...


----------



## Jackie23

Good morning and Merry Christmas to everyone this morning.
The weather will be warmer here today...low 40's.
I'll go to my Granddaughter's for Christmas dinner, half of our family are in Virginia with the Navy grandson and family, so not so many of us this year.
Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> No presents for me.. no Christmas dinner.. and no visitors.... so  nothing changes for me today...


Me too...will join you in spirit and anyone else who is alone

lunched with daughter yesterday...weather was a bit of a nuisance but otherwise enjoyable.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's 9am and nobody's up except for me and Maggiecat


----------



## MickaC

Going to do something I hadn’t planned on doing today……shovel sNOw….
Temp at bedtime was -30c, woke up to -18c…….where’s my flip flops.
At 6:30 this morning…..clear sky…..at 7:15, sNOwing…..wasn’t in the forecast…..supposed to sNOw all day..

I saw this morning there was a late message from my foster daughter…..she said…..supper at 4:30 today…..that’s all she said, after over a week.
So I will take this as my invite.

I hadn’t taken the gifts over ahead of time like I usually do……so I get to watch the kids open my gifts to them.

Hope all will have a good day.


----------



## Jean-Paul

Bonjour à tous
with Weather calm, mild,  (60 F 16 c afternoon), will  walk 4..6 km.
Otherwise chores, paperwork, cleaning up for 2023, working in lab.

Je vous souhaite un Bon Noël et bonne vacances d'hiver
I wish to you a MERRY Christmas and happy Winter Holidays!

Jon


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jean-Paul vielen Dank für Ihren Weihnachtsgruß und dasselbe für Sie!


----------



## hollydolly

Bonjour Jean-Paul... Je vous souhaite un Bon Noël et bonne vacances d'hiver


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> It's 9am and nobody's up except for me and Maggiecat


been up since 6am...ready for coffee...any scones in the oven ??


----------



## NorthernLight

I'll take an antihistamine, which really helps with the cold symptoms. I don't like taking drugs, but I don't see much point in blowing my nose and sneezing all day either.

This afternoon I'll host the online trivia game. I'll try to be gracious if/when anyone says you-know-what.

Other than that, just putter and relax.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Mizmo said:


> been up since 6am...ready for coffee...any scones in the oven ??


Nope, but there are two left from yesterday, and there's monkey bread and a sausage/egg/cheese casserole as well. C'mon down!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Nope, but there are two left from yesterday, and there's monkey bread and a sausage/egg/cheese casserole as well. C'mon down!


Oops have to cancel, but thanks. 
Just got email from friend ..she is dropping by, weather permitting
Now i have to get dressed...was lookin forward to a jammie day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Got some good sleep last night. Misa has the day off, so we will spending our day together...it is 6 degrees out there. We will stay warm inside. You all stay warm and have a good day.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had lunch, Lamb Shank, rosemary and red wine gravy, and Broccoli Tots 

.. and watched the Kings' First Christmas message. It was very good and he was far more relaxed than the Queen when she did it... 

It's not been published to youtube yet but whe it it, I'll post it here.. ...


----------



## moviequeen1

I looked outside my window this morning around 6,we didn't have much snow but the  gusts of wind  we endured these past two days, was frightening at time,there are drifts by the entrance to the garage  on both sides of the apt complex. The drift is halfway up the garage door, can't out of the driveway onto the street
I hadn't been outside since early Fri morning,so around 7 this morning,needed some fresh air all bundled up walked out our front door, drifts of snow across our street, a tree lost many of its limbs . We didn't have phone/ internet/TV since Fri afternoon. Everything came back on this morning around 10:30 except TV   So there is a Xmas Santa.-YIPPEE Its p. sunny here temp is 'balmy' 20.
I just came back from another walk, not bad winds have subsided alot,may go outside one more time this afternoon


----------



## Blessed

Well, I am up, I guess somewhere still inside me is that little kid that wakes early on Christmas morning.  Just me, no presents, no tree, no visitors.  I kind of like it, no pressure!!  

The frig is full of all kind of tasty delights, the heat works, the dogs are happy.  Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, he gave me just what I wanted, peace and quiet, a time for reflection.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Well, I am up, I guess somewhere still inside me is that little kid that wakes early on Christmas morning.  Just me, no presents, no tree, no visitors.  I kind of like it, no pressure!!
> 
> The frig is full of all kind of tasty delights, the heat works, the dogs are happy.  Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, he gave me just what I wanted, peace and quiet, a time for reflection.


Sounds like my kind of Christmas! Enjoy it!


----------



## katlupe

This morning the fire alarm went off but not loud like it usually does. Never saw where it was coming from and one of my neighbors checked and said it was on the first floor. Then he left. So I figured we were not on fire. Didn't think about it again till my friend who lives on the 3rd floor came down to visit me. She said the man across the hall who's wife just died about two weeks ago was trying to cook something and he smoked up his whole apartment. The thing is........he is blind. Uses a white cane when he leaves the building moving it back and forth in front of him. I talk to him a lot but he can't really see. Maybe shadows. He is supposed to be moving into a downstairs apartment and now I can't wait. He needs to be on a busier floor. 

Oh yeah, our elevator is not working today either. Good thing I wasn't going anywhere. I would have had to cancel anyway.


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> Well..  the rain has stopped, the sun is making an attempt at coming out but everywhere is still very wet.. I've just been in the garden cutting back the IVY.. and generally doing a quick tidy...
> 
> No presents for me.. no Christmas dinner.. and no visitors.... so  nothing changes for me today...


You have the power to change it.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Well..  the rain has stopped, the sun is making an attempt at coming out but everywhere is still very wet.. I've just been in the garden cutting back the IVY.. and generally doing a quick tidy...
> 
> No presents for me.. no Christmas dinner.. and no visitors.... so  nothing changes for me today...


Oh, @hollydolly, if only I lived closer I would have loved to have had you join us for Christmas dinner and, because you're my sister by another mister, I would have gotten you a perfect present, too!


----------



## hearlady

My daughter came and we had a quiet dinner. She got me the book 'Nourishing Traditions'
The three of us had a fine Christmas day.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo...those two scones that were left? DGS admired them when he was here. He kept on admiring them so I gave them to him to take home. 

Now you and I don't have any scones left. Maybe I'll make some more when I'm off on Tuesday. Maybe I'll get some blueberries and make blueberry-lemon scones. Should we invite @hollydolly to join us?


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo...those two scones that were left? DGS admired them when he was here. He kept on admiring them so I gave them to him to take home.
> 
> Now you and I don't have any scones left. Maybe I'll make some more when I'm off on Tuesday. Maybe I'll get some blueberries and make blueberry-lemon scones. Should we invite @hollydolly to join us?


Dang!..the scones are gone!
Oh yes blueberry-lemon..ahm droolin already...yes @hollydolly probly would like too


----------



## Mizmo

One of my neighbours has his daughter here from Scotland on a visit and she dropped by with a bottle of nice fruity light wine which we scoffed between us with some Scottish shortbread biscuits which she also brought and so my afternoon passed in a lovely relaxed state.
 Not tipsy tiddly, just relaxed  and no pain for a little while...t'was just lovely .
So now, I am gonna have some _*absolutely* _delicious mac and cheese right out of the microwave with some toast..
....yeh! good old Kraft Dinner eh!


----------



## Kaila

I'm having lots of problems with my computer, 

so I am hoping to get a replacement for it, sometime very soon, 

_*before* this one stops working completely!_


----------



## Georgiagranny

Drat. Seems like morning got here earlier than most mornings. Off to work with me. It will be interesting to see whether Newbie shows up or not.


----------



## Furryanimal

Not going to support my rugby team......due to there being no public transport and no one answering my appeal for a lift on the clubs social media.
They didn't get enough takers to run a supporters bus.Shame.


----------



## -Oy-

Today - I am going down to the sea front to photograph lots of crazy people in fancy dress jumping into the sea.


----------



## Pepper

Woke up with bad cold.  Must get better have all day session with my grandson tomorrow and boy! did he make out like a bandit on Christmas!  So many toys I need to play with!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I slept off and on most of Christmas day, so today I have to get busy. If I don't do anything else, I've got to Swiffer and mop my kitchen and bathroom floors. I plan to do some dusting; also need to sort clothes...again. I'll be refilling some containers and dispensers from the bulk sizes. I'm thinking about making chili today in my crockpot.


----------



## Pepper

Today is Boxing Day in GB!  I love Boxing Day!


----------



## katlupe

If my elevator is working today, I will be doing laundry for sure. Then I have to walk out to the dumpster, icy, windy or cold. The garbage must go out! I have two bags of it now. The fire alarm already went off this morning. Now this concerns me if someone is cooking in the their apartment and are blind and have never had to cook alone before. It is a dangerous situation. Coffee right now........


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Today is Boxing Day in GB!  I love Boxing Day!


I had to look what it is up. What do you do to celebrate it? What I saw said it is a shopping day and giving to the poor.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> I had to look what it is up. *What do you do to celebrate it?* What I saw said it is a shopping day and giving to the poor.


I do nothing but enjoy it exists!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I like Boxing day.  Thank goodness Christmas is over and we can have a few days of normality before the next bit of madness starts.  
I'd love to go out today.  The weather is bright and sunny, but it's freezing and the wind is making it feel even colder.

I stark contrast to yesterday's dinner, I'm just making burgers with coleslaw and potato wedges for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a glorious sunny day.. but it's only 6 deg.  It's boxing day so it's still a holiday so nothing is open... . 

I'll stay home today, and get a few things done around the house.. and get myself ready  for my drive up country tomorrow to meet up with my Daughter for lunch... . Where we're going to meet is close to a Big retail park, so my plan is to go early, and do some shopping first...

I've just put the heating on, because indoors it feels colder than usual..


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday……..Christmas Day.
Started snowing at 7:15 am, and didn’t stop until about 6:30. 
10 inches later…..and cold all day, -21c
Trying to keep the deck and the guys paths open.
Went out just after lunch to do their paths again……pulled a muscle in my back shovelling……PAIN !!!!!!!
So…..Christmas supper didn’t pan out for me.
Got out my heating pad out, and pain killers.
Heated up a TV dinner about 8:30…..then went out to clear snow again……pain…..pain….pain.

This sNOw is going to KILL me before I get to move.

To add to this……
My wee girl Shaalee had a poo about 7:30 last nite, was normal…….at 11:30 she woke me up, with whining……she had to go out…..she had the runs…..out with her…..again at 1:00, at 3:00, at 4:30 and at 6:00…..poor girl…..don’t know where that came from since her poo was normal at 7:30.
Therefore, not much sleep.
Had some Pro Gut here, so I gave her some after the last time she was out, should firm things up for her.


What am I going to do today…..heating pad…..pain meds…..and next to nothing.

On a better note……at 4:30 this morning the temp was -27c, it is now -16c


----------



## moviequeen1

I haven't been able to go outside yet because  around 7:30 started to snow again,still a travel ban here in Buffalo,who knows when the company who plows out driveway& sidewalks will be able to come clear things up.I hope whenever  the travel ban is lifted,they will be able to do so. I have walked downstairs to our basement then back up to my apt on the 3rd floor for exercise. I hope to go out sometime today,it feels weird because I'm the only person on my floor,2 other residents left before the snow hit.


----------



## Liberty

Making chili for Hub.  Its kind of overcast.  Supposed to be a high of 59° and in the 70's most of the rest of the week so maybe a nice wood fire or not...lol.  Walking our normal walkabouts, hopefully.  Made a strange but old recipe yesterday - sour cream cookies!


----------



## hearlady

I bet sour cream cookies are delicious!


----------



## Supernatural

*GOING DOWN MEMORY LANE!*

On Boxing Day, once upon a time  we would have made our way to this Swimming Pool store.

Yes, they operated as their shop namesake for 6 months. Then in their lagging months, as they coined the phrase, they would cover every square inch of their business with Christmas ornaments, trees, lights and more.

However, on Boxing Day, it turned into a Pandemonium but magical sales. Everything in the store except trees would be down to $1 -- trees, artificial, were down to $5, fresh ones down to $10.

The two years we attended were followed with an absolutely empty stores of all on sales. What they'd be left with were the few pool products and all the buckets, crates and boxes which held their Christmas wares.

Thankfully, we managed to save one box of these decorations after all these years. Today, they're in our 2016 Scotch pine covered in snow. They are:

A set of baubles, solid glass balls in green, yellow and red (which our munchkins called the "Traffic Lights")

A set of shaped baubles in gold, representing wrapped presents and Santa boots in green and red.

Finally, the cutest real looking pinecones and a mix bag of toy soldiers, Santa's and polar bears plus our munchkins Birth Years baubles.

Those Boxing Days were fun, but if we didn't shop, then we'd hit the cross-country trails. Remarkably, due to the nature of hubby's work, we never got a swimming pool to call our own from that amazing Christmas Shop 

Hoping you've had a wonderful Christmas Day & wishing you a great Boxing Day too!


----------



## Supernatural

moviequeen1 said:


> I haven't been able to go outside yet because  around 7:30 started to snow again,still a travel ban here in Buffalo,who knows when the company who plows out driveway& sidewalks will be able to come clear things up.I hope whenever  the travel ban is lifted,they will be able to do so. I have walked downstairs to our basement then back up to my apt on the 3rd floor for exercise. I hope to go out sometime today,it feels weird because I'm the only person on my floor,2 other residents left before the snow hit.


Lucky yous to have snow!

As you're in Buffalo, NY, reminds us that we're hoping that Omar and Tiffany cancelled their planned trip to their new house in the area. Travelling from Sunny/Warm Florida to arrive in that disastrous winter storm currently on would be bad.

Thankfully, you're able to keep you and yours warm and toasty, cheers!


----------



## hollydolly

Boxing day was traditionally until very recently the day the sales started, but now in the last few years, nothing is open, and with the onset of Black friday sales before Christmas.. and online shopping, I don'tthink retailers feel the need to offer Bargains the day after Christmas  . Long gone are the days of huge queues, forming outside a store 12 hours before they open in the hope of grabbing a bargain, which usually was something of low quality anyway..

When I was a kid Sales were genuinely good value, and people would queue up all night to bag a bargain of Mink Coat or an Expensive Television  which would have been reduced to a fraction of it's price...

The many years ago Harrods, the most expensive department store in the UK, was discovered  buying in cheap quality goods, mainly cookware and dinnerware and selling it off for inflated prices.. but inferring it was reduced from the Top Quality priced Harrods range.

That started the slippery slope of Stores around the country  selling already poor quality items at so called reduced prices, and putting them up for Sale on the Mega Boxing day sales .. and so it's been ever since..until recently people are not so bothered .. if it isn't a Sale of Expensive Trainers.. aka Nike , etc.. no-one queues..


----------



## StarSong

After a whirlwind of Christmas Eve and Christmas Day activity and cooking, I'm looking forward to a relaxing day with just DH, me and a fridge full of leftovers.  

Can't be too much of a sloth this week because Friday afternoon is our final holiday party. It looks like it'll be well attended which is why the cookies need to be replenished. Rain expected tomorrow so that'll be a good baking day. Guess I'll be making cookie doughs today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I don’t know whether to go into all the details or just summarize yesterday by saying It Was Long and Exhausting

the crazy part was my prescription glasses have gone missing; I had them on when grandkids arrived but once we came inside after about 20 min, they were not on my face .   Looked all over.  They are here *somewhere* but I’ll be darned if I can find them.  So on top of everything else, I spent the day looking through a blur

today is R&R day— maybe I’ll make up a new meaning for Boxing Day by climbing into a Box and not coming out for a week!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had a great prime rib dinner last night, and prime rib, and eggs this morning back to work in the shop by 11:00.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hi, honey(s). I'm hooooommmme!

Sun's out. It's 37. Expecting...wait for it...sNOw tonight!

Business at the store was slow today, as expected. Gave Retired Lady and me time to whip stuff into shape. 

Newbie didn't show up, of course. No idea what the story is this time and don't really care, although I wish management would decide whether she actually works there or not. It helps to plan the morning to know if I'm alone till 7, alone till 8, or just plain alone alone.

I'm off tomorrow, Sir is on vacation, and if Newbie is a no-show again tomorrow, Retired Lady will have to work alone  

I remembered to buy blueberries for blueberry/lemon scones tomorrow, but I think I forgot to clock out!


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ever wonder why your mouse won't work to change TV channels? Senior moment. Or maybe a brain fart. LOL!!!


----------



## Sliverfox

In hopes of  finding son some  sturdy pants,,we headed to a farm store.
They didn't have  what son was looking  for.

While the  guys went to Harbor Freight , I went to Ollies,,picked up a book & new set  of flannel sheets.

Home to  dine on leftovers,, didn't make much of a 'dent ' in them.

Its not  too cold  for Mac to enjoy a quick potty run.


----------



## palides2021

MickaC said:


> Yesterday……..Christmas Day.
> Started snowing at 7:15 am, and didn’t stop until about 6:30.
> 10 inches later…..and cold all day, -21c
> Trying to keep the deck and the guys paths open.
> Went out just after lunch to do their paths again……pulled a muscle in my back shovelling……PAIN !!!!!!!
> So…..Christmas supper didn’t pan out for me.
> Got out my heating pad out, and pain killers.
> Heated up a TV dinner about 8:30…..then went out to clear snow again……pain…..pain….pain.
> 
> This sNOw is going to KILL me before I get to move.
> 
> To add to this……
> My wee girl Shaalee had a poo about 7:30 last nite, was normal…….at 11:30 she woke me up, with whining……she had to go out…..she had the runs…..out with her…..again at 1:00, at 3:00, at 4:30 and at 6:00…..poor girl…..don’t know where that came from since her poo was normal at 7:30.
> Therefore, not much sleep.
> Had some Pro Gut here, so I gave her some after the last time she was out, should firm things up for her.
> 
> 
> What am I going to do today…..heating pad…..pain meds…..and next to nothing.
> 
> On a better note……at 4:30 this morning the temp was -27c, it is now -16c


Sorry you had a miserable time with your pain, etc! Take it easy! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Ever wonder why your mouse won't work to change TV channels? Senior moment. Or maybe a brain fart. LOL!!!


I've done that a couple of times with the cordless landline instead of the TV remote...


----------



## katlupe

I just finished 4 batches of Keto Chow replacement shakes for keto ice creams this week. I cleaned Rabbit's cage early today since I missed on doing it yesterday. Been doing some cleaning. Little bits of things. The sun was out for awhile so the weather forecast was wrong. I have leftovers for supper so the rest of my day is easy and relaxing.


----------



## katlupe

I found out that the alarm that went off twice this morning was because of another cat playing with the string on the alarm. He did it twice in one day.


----------



## Jules

Finally got to strike ‘defrost freezer’ off my work list.  Twice a year.  I hate it.  

Will do a load of laundry later.

Watching the noon news, they reported that Boxing Day lineups are minimal.  A few people got some fancy electronics.  It used to be a major event.  People lined up in the middle of the day on the 25th.  Now that Canadian stores have usurped Black Friday, a day which lasts at least a month here, people are shopped out.  

For years, this was the day to buy all your Christmas wrapping paper or more ornaments for next year.  Also, boxes of chocolates.  Now those boxes are promoted as necessary for your NYE events.


----------



## Bella

After all the running around, cleaning, cooking for Christmas, and cleaning up afterwards, I'm doing nothing today. I didn't even get dressed!  No cooking at all today, heating only. I had left-over french toast casserole with blueberries for breakfast. I've been on the couch most of the day, all snug under my blankets, watching movies.  Somehow, I'll manage to get to the fridge for a little eggnog before dinner. Then back to the couch to enjoy it. Dinner is lamb and scalloped potatoes from Christmas dinner, and cookies for dessert.  I think I'll eat dinner on the couch while watching TV.  A completely lazy day is great and just what I need. I earned it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Woke up from a 3 hour nap.  Gee I feel better, imagine that!


----------



## Blessed

Back on the migraine train, I am so tired of taking this trip!!


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> Back on the migraine train, I am so tired of taking this trip!!


So sorry Blessed, having to deal with those dreadful migraines.
Is there anything out there that can give you some sort of relief. .


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> So sorry Blessed, having to deal with those dreadful migraines.
> Is there anything out there that can give you some sort of relief. .



I have two pills left until I go to the doctor after the first of the year. I will try to hold onto those until I just can't take it anymore.  She is sending me to a spine/doctor orthopedist Jan 4.  I am hoping they can qualify me for surgery on cervical spine problems.  I really think my is neck causing all the pain. Thanks for the hug, just that helps!


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Ever wonder why your mouse won't work to change TV channels? Senior moment. Or maybe a brain fart. LOL!!!



Well.... I have never tried that but I did wonder once why I couldn't answer my home phone with my TV remote.
That was definitely an extreme brain fart


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> my prescription glasses have gone missing; I had them on when grandkids arrived but once we came inside after about 20 min, they were not on my face . Looked all over. They are here *somewhere* but I’ll be darned if I can find them. So on top of everything else, I spent the day looking through a blur


That is very draining!  I hope you have found them before now!


----------



## Mizmo

Blessed said:


> Back on the migraine train, I am so tired of taking this trip!!


I do sympathize.  So debilitating.
 I did suffer with them for many years but oddly enough they gradually lessened as I aged and I cannot remember when I last had an attack.
I do have a degenerated disc in my neck area but the Docs then said it was not the cause of the migraine attacks and I guess they were right as I still have the neck problem but don't get the migraine.
Nothing helped me then.  Sleeping pills helped me get through some of it but it was there  til it wore out. 
Do hope they can help you soon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> That is very draining!  I hope you have found them before now!


Well @Kaila I went and got some cheapo reading glasses to tide me over.  Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Kaila

I am thinking of you, @Blessed 
That seems like a very difficult type of pain.


----------



## J-Kat

Drove home (4 hours) from my relative’s home after a four night stay.  Enjoyed our time together but it is surely nice to be at home and looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight.  Packing the car was quite an ordeal. Many trips back and forth resulting in my knees being sore, stiff and achey.  I must get an appointment with the orthopedist soon for some kind of relief.


----------



## 1955

Eating my sauerkraut while contemplating the likelihood of my survival if buy a mx motorcycle. Still got the fever!


----------



## Georgiagranny

1955 said:


> Eating my sauerkraut while contemplating the likelihood of my survival if buy a mx motorcycle. Still got the fever!


They aren't called donorcycles for no reason Please just let it be a fond memory if you've had one in the past or a daydream if you haven't.


----------



## katlupe

Up extra early this morning because I went to bed earlier than usual. 18 degrees when I got up. Today I don't have any real plans since I cannot go downstairs because of the elevator. Probably a quiet day since I got most of my cleaning done except for laundry (which now I can't do because of the elevator). No plans to cook as I have two different types of leftovers in the refrigerator that I need to use. So just warming those up. Filing more papers and some computer work might get done today.


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Up extra early this morning because I went to bed earlier than usual. 18 degrees when I got up. Today I don't have any real plans since I cannot go downstairs because of the elevator. Probably a quiet day since I got most of my cleaning done except for laundry (which now I can't do because of the elevator). No plans to cook as I have two different types of leftovers in the refrigerator that I need to use. So just warming those up. Filing more papers and some computer work might get done today.



I just do not understand how they can go days without elevator access, when there are many there of limited mobility.  I would think the city would put a stop to that.  If there is an emergency how is everyone supposed to be evacuated? Has anyone filed a complaint with the city or county, all the residents need to have access to a working elevator.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> I just do not understand how they can go days without elevator access, when there are many there of limited mobility.  I would think the city would put a stop to that.  If there is an emergency how is everyone supposed to be evacuated? Has anyone filed a complaint with the city or county, all the residents need to have access to a working elevator.


It is not owned by the city. In an emergency you are not allowed to use the elevator anyway. Have to go to the stairwell and the firemen will assist us. That is what they tell us when we move in. But like I said before, if they replace the elevator it would take weeks of work and construction. So we would have to go that long with no elevator. It is a HUD building and there may be a regulation in their paperwork somewhere about the elevator.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm awake.

"Warm" this morning. It's 31 and with the help of the sunshine the temp is gonna soar up to 45.

Laundry today. While it's swishing, I'm gonna make scones so that they'll be ready when @Mizmo and @hollydolly get here

Yesterday afternoon's plans were to go to Barnes & Noble so DGD could buy books with her gift card and so that I could buy a particular calendar that I want, but she decided she'd rather get another tattoo. She goes back to the office today, so B&N has been put off until _maybe_ the weekend  when it's more to her liking. Dammit. It's not more to my liking, but it's not like I can walk over there, and the calendar that I want isn't available on Amazon.

Sometimes I resent the fact that she can't (won't) drive so that when there's something I want/need to do is limited by what she wants to do. I'm just gonna pout.

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Pepper

Had to make a difficult choice.  Had to tell my grandson's parents I couldn't guarantee whether I could watch my grandson today due to how sick I felt yesterday..  I'm feeling real sad, indecisive and guilty. I've always felt responsible for being sick, like it's my fault somehow and I'm letting myself and others down, and maybe I'm only _imagining_ I'm sick........playing that card once almost cost me my life.

So......I'm depressed.  Also jealous, a terrible thing.  I'm jealous the other grandparents now have him an extra day, all due to my fault of being an irresponsible grandparent.  I hang my head in shame, I really do.  Why can't I learn from all my mistakes.  It's too late?  I'll never learn, I fear.

I'll have Emmenthaler with my whine, thank you.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm awake.
> 
> "Warm" this morning. It's 31 and with the help of the sunshine the temp is gonna soar up to 45.
> 
> Laundry today. While it's swishing, I'm gonna make scones so that they'll be ready when @Mizmo and @hollydolly get here
> 
> Yesterday afternoon's plans were to go to Barnes & Noble so DGD could buy books with her gift card and so that I could buy a particular calendar that I want, but she decided she'd rather get another tattoo. She goes back to the office today, so B&N has been put off until _maybe_ the weekend  when it's more to her liking. Dammit. It's not more to my liking, but it's not like I can walk over there, and the calendar that I want isn't available on Amazon.
> 
> Sometimes I resent the fact that she can't (won't) drive so that when there's something I want/need to do is limited by what she wants to do. I'm just gonna pout.
> 
> Is it spring yet?


Don't fret over it, think back to when we were young and our minds would change in a blink of an eye. She is not doing it on purpose to hurt, she does know how much it means to you.  Maybe after she gets done with the tatoo (which by the way I hate) try to find some way to tell her how disappointed you were about the outing that was planned.  If we do not tell them the truth they will not learn to think about other's feelings.


----------



## JimBob1952

Temperature up to high 30s today.  So, 3 mile walk with wife.  Continue yesterday's project of major year-end office cleanup.  Finish one nagging little assignment for client.  Maybe watch a movie together in the afternoon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I didn't mop the floors like I swore I would yesterday...ergo why I prefer to post what I *did *at the end of the day. Usually I only wind up doing half of what I intend to do. Anyway, I cleaned the litter box, made my prayers, Swiffered and mopped the kitchen and bathroom floors before sunrise. I found better places to store merchandise we bought in bulk. I'm going to attempt to clean Deja's ears today. It's amazing..when she's at the vet she doesn't squirm or make a sound no matter what they're doing to her, even when she got her shots. At home, it's a different story.  Don't know if I'll do anything else taxing but I do have a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'll take an Uber (or Lyft) there and back.  I may walk to the UPS store to send an Amazon order back if I change into my street clothes in time.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Mizmo Scones are done. Next time I'll use frozen blueberries instead of fresh, but they're fine... Where are you?


----------



## charry

the same as every other day today.....


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> @Mizmo Scones are done. Next time I'll use frozen blueberries instead of fresh, but they're fine... Where are you?


Ohh I can smell them all the way over  here  even through Niagara Falls and on to Burlington.
Geez I could eat one right now slathered in butter.

  You really are making me frantic for scones. We cannot buy scones!   I have a British shop nearby who sell potato scones to fry up with bacon and egg but never blueberry or even plain.

If I didn't have the missing thumb that is still there annoying me  I would have a go at making myself with your recipe of course.
Sooo..please do send  warm drooly delicious thoughts my way when you have one with your coffee


----------



## Sliverfox

Walked the dog twice.

Son's  bird decided to walk around on the floor.
I held onto Mac's harness  while they tried to make friends.
That consisted of her trying to  peak him & him  trying to  give her a pat.

She would bounce away  go to son ,, then come back.
Of course  she was going  for Mac's nose,, who would  back away.


----------



## Jackie23

I'm having to hold off on some of my everyday chores this morning.....anything that involves water, as I did not wrap a  water outside hydrant well enough, but help is on the way.


----------



## Pepper

Update:  My dil is still so sick she's staying home to watch her own kid!  I wouldn't have been able to go but who knew?  I hope I didn't waste too much misery upon myself---oh well, I'm good at that.  Just practicing for when I'll need it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pepper said:


> Had to make a difficult choice.  Had to tell my grandson's parents I couldn't guarantee whether I could watch my grandson today due to how sick I felt yesterday..  I'm feeling real sad, indecisive and guilty. I've always felt responsible for being sick, like it's my fault somehow and I'm letting myself and others down, and maybe I'm only _imagining_ I'm sick........playing that card once almost cost me my life.
> 
> So......I'm depressed.  Also jealous, a terrible thing.  I'm jealous the other grandparents now have him an extra day, all due to my fault of being an irresponsible grandparent.  I hang my head in shame, I really do.  Why can't I learn from all my mistakes.  It's too late?  I'll never learn, I fear.
> 
> I'll have Emmenthaler with my whine, thank you.


As, @Pepper, plz don’t beat yourself up!  Take care of yourself and look forward to other fun times with your grandson.  Blessings on you and…


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> Home to dine on leftovers,, didn't make much of a 'dent ' in them.


We've got a fridge full of leftovers, too.  Should have sent some home with the kids on Christmas night...

@Pepper, I'm glad it worked out that you didn't lose an opportunity to watch your DGS. Please try to not feel guilty about getting sick. It's not your fault that others go out while ill, spreading their germs hither and yon.


----------



## Jackie23

StarSong said:


> @Pepper, I'm glad it worked out that you didn't lose an opportunity to watch your DGS. Please try to not feel guilty about getting sick. It's not your fault that others go out while ill, spreading their germs hither and yon.


I agree with StarSong, Pepper, our children and grandchildren need to realize our limited abilities even if we have to tell them ourselves from time to time.


----------



## Jean-Paul

Raining, windy, here, busy planning 2023.  Sending out Holidays Greetings to friends.  

Amicalement 

Jon


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> Update:  My dil is still so sick she's staying home to watch her own kid!  I wouldn't have been able to go but who knew?  I hope I didn't waste too much misery upon myself---oh well, I'm good at that.  Just practicing for when I'll need it!


It’s seems like you got your bug from your DIL.  There were no reasons for you to have felt guilty.


----------



## Pepper

Jules said:


> It’s seems like you got your bug from your DIL.  There were no reasons for you to have felt guilty.


Oh, I don't know where I picked it up.  I have begun mask wearing again with the same intensity I did during the pandemic.  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## palides2021

Pepper said:


> Had to make a difficult choice.  Had to tell my grandson's parents I couldn't guarantee whether I could watch my grandson today due to how sick I felt yesterday..  I'm feeling real sad, indecisive and guilty. I've always felt responsible for being sick, like it's my fault somehow and I'm letting myself and others down, and maybe I'm only _imagining_ I'm sick........playing that card once almost cost me my life.
> 
> So......I'm depressed.  Also jealous, a terrible thing.  I'm jealous the other grandparents now have him an extra day, all due to my fault of being an irresponsible grandparent.  I hang my head in shame, I really do.  Why can't I learn from all my mistakes.  It's too late?  I'll never learn, I fear.
> 
> I'll have Emmenthaler with my whine, thank you.


You did the right thing @Pepper ! You were feeling sick, and it wouldn't have been fair to you and your grandson if you had him over while you were under the weather. Be happy that your grandson was able to go to his other grandparents house. Maybe once you get well, you could invite him over and enjoy his company.


----------



## palides2021

Jackie23 said:


> I'm having to hold off on some of my everyday chores this morning.....anything that involves water, as I did not wrap a  water outside hydrant well enough, but help is on the way.


Hope it gets fixed soon! Stay warm!


----------



## palides2021

Sliverfox said:


> Walked the dog twice.
> 
> Son's  bird decided to walk around on the floor.
> I held onto Mac's harness  while they tried to make friends.
> That consisted of her trying to  peak him & him  trying to  give her a pat.
> 
> She would bounce away  go to son ,, then come back.
> Of course  she was going  for Mac's nose,, who would  back away.


That's an enchanting moment to have witnessed, @Silverfox! Next time, share photos. I/we would love to see them!


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm spending too much money, boo hoo.  That part of the brain that is supposed to help us control ourselves is not doing its job at all!  Yesterday I ordered a TV, and then last night my kindle-fire wouldn't un-sleep or respond in any way to anything, so this morning after chatting with Amazon Kindle support (who also couldn't get the device to respond), I ordered not one but TWO kindles (so I have a backup!).  The littler one was on a good sale so if I'd stuck to that one I'd be unhappy with the size but happy with the cost, but since the support person was giving me a 15% discount my control completely disappeared and I got the 10 inch size that I wanted even though the price was stupidly high.

Worse, the discount will be applied as a future credit, and I know from experience my brain sees a credit and thinks it is free money and then I buy things I could have lived without (at least for a while longer).


----------



## NorthernLight

OneEyedDiva said:


> I didn't mop the floors like I swore I would yesterday...ergo why I prefer to post what I *did *at the end of the day. Usually I only wind up doing half of what I intend to do. Anyway, I cleaned the litter box, made my prayers, Swiffered and mopped the kitchen and bathroom floors before sunrise. I found better places to store merchandise we bought in bulk. I'm going to attempt to clean Deja's ears today. It's amazing..when she's at the vet she doesn't squirm or make a sound no matter what they're doing to her, even when she got her shots. At home, it's a different story.  Don't know if I'll do anything else taxing but I do have a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'll take an Uber (or Lyft) there and back.  I may walk to the UPS store to send an Amazon order back if I change into my street clothes in time.


Maybe the vet has a secret technique. Have you learned to "squish that cat"?
















There are videos about cleaning cats' ears too. Good luck!


----------



## Llynn

We have a severe storm alert going for high winds starting this afternoon through 1AM tomorrow morning. The generator is ready and I filled two bathtubs with water since I am on a private well. There goes the relaxing day I had planned.


----------



## NorthernLight

I caught a cold on Friday. I have no idea how, since I hadn't had any human contact for a week! 

I thought it would be a one-day thing, and I tried to power through. But it's hanging on. Yesterday (Monday) I admitted defeat, and just read and napped.

I'm doing as little as possible today. I should at least get cleaned up. That means no possibility of a nap until my hair dries (that takes several hours).

Conversation with language partner tonight.


----------



## jet

got pissed,a friend callled bye


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Ohh I can smell them all the way over  here  even through Niagara Falls and on to Burlington.
> Geez I could eat one right now slathered in butter.
> 
> You really are making me frantic for scones. We cannot buy scones!   I have a British shop nearby who sell potato scones to fry up with bacon and egg but never blueberry or even plain.
> 
> If I didn't have the missing thumb that is still there annoying me  I would have a go at making myself with your recipe of course.
> Sooo..please do send  warm drooly delicious thoughts my way when you have one with your coffee
> View attachment 258826


well I've beaten you to the scones as well, Mizmo.....on the way home from lunch with DD.. I stopped off at a town north of here where they have a M&S food hall.. and even tho' it was dark and raining, and almost everywhere else was closed at 4pm... I managed to get some freshly baked Cheese scone and Sultana scones... oooh they're delicious, I love M&S scones they're the only ready made  ones which don't give me heartburn

For lunch at the pub which much to our surprise had every table reserved.. there was lots of big families still celebrating Christmas and swapping gifts.. 

We got a nice table by the window , but we'd only been there about 15 minute when torrential rain started.. so our view of the garden was interrupted

We had our main course.. DD had a Fish in batter with side portions of various other fish.. she said it was nondescript..sadly... but I had a Mixed grill...which was nice enough... but the crowning glory of the meal was a Dark Choc Fondant Honeycomb melting middle cake.. served with fresh raspberries, and Ice cream made from Clotted cream... 

Left the pub, we both drove to the motorway going opposite directions.. and  there was some kind of incident way ahead and I got stuck on the motorway for over half an hour in the dark and rain before I could finally leave at a slip road, and drive through all the country roads to avoid the Jam...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> well I've beaten you to the scones as well, Mizmo.....on the way home from lunch with DD.. I stopped off at a town north of here where they have a M&S food hall.. and even tho' it was dark and raining, and almost everywhere else was closed at 4pm... I managed to get some freshly baked Cheese scone and Sultana scones... oooh they're delicious, I love M&S scones they're the only ready made  ones which don't give me heartburn
> 
> For lunch at the pub which much to our surprise had every table reserved.. there was lots of big families still celebrating Christmas and swapping gifts..
> 
> We got a nice table by the window , but we'd only been there about 15 minute when torrential rain started.. so our view of the garden was interrupted
> 
> We had our main course.. DD had a Fish in batter with side portions of various other fish.. she said it was nondescript..sadly... but I had a Mixed grill...which was nice enough... but the crowning glory of the meal was a Dark Choc Fondant Honeycomb melting middle cake.. served with fresh raspberries, and Ice cream made from Clotted cream...
> 
> Left the pub, we both drove to the motorway going opposite directions.. and  there was some kind of incident way ahead and I got stuck on the motorway for over half an hour in the dark and rain before I could finally leave at a slip road, and drive through all the country roads to avoid the Jam...


So happy you got to spend some special time with your daughter and enjoy that mouth-watering dessert. Traffic and weather can be unpredictable. Glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Mizmo

Oh I tell you.... I am ready to emigrate!!
Wait, I *am* Scottish so can just go!
This scone thing and that Choc wot ever cake and M&S who abandoned the whole of Canada.  
It is all too much.
I was doing bits and pieces of cleanup but now I am just going to do my favourite thing and I have recorded an old Movie..Love Actually..... which I  have seen before and am going to binge watch  while doing so.


P.S. Glad you had such a nice lunch and made it home safely.


----------



## Georgiagranny

My lunch today was sausage and peppers that DD brought home the other evening. I cooked some spaghetti and chowed down. Too full for dessert. How is that possible? I'm_ never_ too full for dessert.

Laundry is done. Dishes washed. Kitchen tidied up. Time for nap. Then dessert?

I sat outside in the sun a while ago without a jacket or sweater! It felt sooo good after our bitter cold. Temp right now is a glorious, sunny 50F.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> My lunch today was sausage and peppers that DD brought home the other evening. I cooked some spaghetti and chowed down. Too full for dessert. How is that possible? I'm_ never_ too full for dessert.
> 
> Laundry is done. Dishes washed. Kitchen tidied up. Time for nap. Then dessert?
> 
> I sat outside in the sun a while ago without a jacket or sweater! It felt sooo good after our bitter cold. Temp right now is a glorious, sunny 50F.


...you mean you didn't even have a scone ?!!!!!
Lucky you with that temp. Sun was shining and ice on my bedroom window did  melt a little.
Guess I really should turn up my heating temp. I Iive in apt building but do have to pay for hydro so trying to be cautious about  that with the
thermostat but gotta turn it up now..just too chilly.


----------



## Supernatural

Christopher said:


> Speaking of ice cream...I visited a local Walmart yesterday and the store is selling pints for $0.25.  Yes, twenty-five cents a pint! Now, I haven't purchased a pint of ice cream for that amount since the summer of 1968. That was one of the summers that I, armed with my quarter and penny (for tax), would venture to the neighborhood Walgreens Drug store to purchase those square cardboard boxes of ice cream for $0.25. You might remember the little wooden spoons that they gave away with the ice cream so kids could just enjoy it on the walk home.
> 
> Oh, what memories these pints bring up. I bought chocolate, and mint chocolate. Yum!
> 
> Christopher


I would have hoped to get Pistachio Ice Cream, if I'd lived there... Baskin Robbins is the closest to ice cream parlour these days but the closest is in Glasgow or Braehead, bummer!

I'll try Morrisons for Ben&Jerry's next week, maybe... Missing Dairy Queen!


----------



## Supernatural

Wrong message to reply to my bad


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It’s been a busy day…. Out running errands, stopped by Ed’s and picked up his metal detector, hoping to locate my glasses in the yard.  No dice.  I think the Bermuda Triangle made a visit to my house on Christmas .  

also made a Walmart run and (among other things) got a new electric kettle.  Then this afternoon it was the library, the furniture repair person, and the local consignment “mall” where I picked up a couple things.   I’m developing the skill of seeing things in the store, checking the price tag and then thinking through what I already have at home that could be used instead.

now home planning on a simple supper and a good book with the hot pad on my feet…. If my feet are warm, the rest of me is good to go—anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Supernatural

hollydolly said:


> Amazon UK are going on Strike... why not.. everybody else is on strike, postal people. railways workers, airport workers, University lecturers,  Nurses, medical ancillary workers , and many more.. .. why not Amazon, who want a third  more in their wages.. ...


Oh great... I'm waiting on Amazon UK sales in January to brighten dull Christmas


----------



## TeeJay

*Nowt. Absolutely, nowt. Well, okay ... mebbe not "absoLUTEly nowt. I did manage to watch a movie on Netflix. It was called, "Escape From Pretoria". El recommendo, if yinz like prison escape films. Other n' that ... I did nowt. *


----------



## JaniceM

TeeJay said:


> *Nowt. Absolutely, nowt. Well, okay ... mebbe not "absoLUTEly nowt. I did manage to watch a movie on Netflix. It was called, "Escape From Pretoria". El recommendo, if yinz like prison escape films. Other n' that ... I did nowt. *


I'm sorry but can you translate that into American English????


----------



## MickaC

Today……
Nothing like adding fuel to the fire…….meaning tortured the pulled muscle in my back.
Shovelled sNOw away from my garage doors before the driveway was cleared.
Since it was so mild this morning -3c…….I chipped away an inch of packed sNOw on my deck and steps……deck is 16ft x 12ft, but only 4 steps.
But the -3c didn’t last long, only a couple of hours, dropped off to now -13c…….but I got a good job done.
Didn’t put out my garbage bin this morning……would have had to shovel a path down the drive……10 inches of sNOw…..nope.
Driveway got cleared late morning…..garbage pick up is always between 7 and 7:30am.
So, I’m paying the price…..maybe not a lot of sleep, again tonite.
Ok……I’m done whining for now.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I don't have any real plans since I cannot go downstairs because of the elevator. Probably a quiet day since I got most of my cleaning done except for laundry (which now I can't do because of the elevator).


aaarrghghghg!

That seems very frustrating. Having it not working.


----------



## NorthernLight

JaniceM said:


> I'm sorry but can you translate that into American English????


Google Translate is your friend.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> It is a HUD building and there may be a regulation in their paperwork somewhere about the elevator.


Yes, I would think so.
But I know there are many details to their regulations, their rules and guidelines. 

 I live in same sort of building, and while I am thankful for it, 
the actualities often do not seem to resemble the logical suggestions in @Blessed  's caring post above.
It sure has a difficult effect on tenants.


----------



## HoneyNut

CinnamonSugar said:


> topped by Ed’s and picked up his metal detector, hoping to locate my glasses in the yard. No dice. I think the Bermuda Triangle made a visit to my house on Christmas


wow, where could they be, mysterious!  Have you looked in the laundry hamper in case they got hooked into a sweater when you pulled it off over your head?  Or even a knit hat might have snatched the glasses?


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'm sorry but can you translate that into American English????


Or even just English will do...


----------



## TeeJay

JaniceM said:


> I'm sorry but can you translate that into American English????


----------



## hollydolly

Supernatural said:


> Oh great... I'm waiting on Amazon UK sales in January to brighten dull Christmas


I'm not sure of the dates of the strike..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

HoneyNut said:


> wow, where could they be, mysterious!  Have you looked in the laundry hamper in case they got hooked into a sweater when you pulled it off over your head?  Or even a knit hat might have snatched the glasses?


Part of the problem, @HoneyNut, is it’s such pandemonium when my younger granddaughter comes over and we were in survival mode….  I honestly don’t remember what all I did between them arriving and when we went outside.  

But I persevere!   They r here SOMEWHERE.


----------



## TeeJay

*"Nowt. Absolutely, nowt. Well, okay ... mebbe not "absoLUTEly nowt. I did manage to watch a movie on Netflix. It was called, "Escape From Pretoria". El recommendo, if yinz like prison escape films. Other n' that ... I did nowt." 

Okay, soytenly! Nowt means the absence of owt! El recommendo means, I recommendo le filme de la, "Escapadissimo de Pretoria" . N' "yinz" is Pittsburghese for "Youse lot!" KayKay?  *


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> Yes, I would think so.
> But I know there are many details to their regulations, their rules and guidelines.
> 
> I live in same sort of building, and while I am thankful for it,
> the actualities often do not seem to resemble the logical suggestions in @Blessed  's caring post above.
> It sure has a difficult effect on tenants.


The repairman was here today working on it. Waiting on parts or trying to find parts (it is a very old vintage elevator). My son came by and took my garbage out and brought my Amazon packages upstairs for me. So I am good for now.


----------



## Leann

CinnamonSugar said:


> Part of the problem, @HoneyNut, is it’s such pandemonium when my younger granddaughter comes over and we were in survival mode….  I honestly don’t remember what all I did between them arriving and when we went outside.
> 
> But I persevere!   They r here SOMEWHERE.
> 
> View attachment 259048


@CinnamonSugar something similar happened to me a few months back. I couldn't find my glasses anywhere for almost a week. I have a back-up pair but I prefer the ones that I had misplaced. I finally found them in the guest bedroom. 

I use the closet in that room for storage and I was using a step-stool to reach for something on the upper shelf of the closet. Even though I had my glasses on, I got a speck of dust or something in my eye. I took my glasses off and mindlessly laid them on one of the pillows on the bed. The glasses slid between the pillows and by the time I realized they were missing, I had no idea where I had last seen them. Did I leave them on the shelf in the closet? Or did I have them on when I went into the bathroom to put drops in my eyes? Or did I accidentally thrown them out? So many scenarios ran through my mind for days. I retraced my steps as best I could but it was like some imp or fairy that took them away. I even looked on the bed and moved some of the pillows (but not all of them).

I finally gave up and just accepted that they were gone and I'd have to get a replacement pair. And it was soon thereafter that something compelled me to go back into the guest room and move all of the pillows (because I turned everything else upside down and inside out) and there they were, safely nestled underneath six pillows waiting to be found. 

Fingers crossed for you that your glasses are somewhere close waiting to be found!


----------



## JaniceM

TeeJay said:


> *"Nowt. Absolutely, nowt. Well, okay ... mebbe not "absoLUTEly nowt. I did manage to watch a movie on Netflix. It was called, "Escape From Pretoria". El recommendo, if yinz like prison escape films. Other n' that ... I did nowt."
> 
> Okay, soytenly! Nowt means the absence of owt! El recommendo means, I recommendo le filme de la, "Escapadissimo de Pretoria" . N' "yinz" is Pittsburghese for "Youse lot!" KayKay?  *


Got it!!!


----------



## Mizmo

CinnamonSugar said:


> It’s been a busy day…. Out running errands, stopped by Ed’s and picked up his metal detector, hoping to locate my glasses in the yard.  No dice.  I think the Bermuda Triangle made a visit to my house on Christmas .



I once lost some readers I had and like you could not locate . Then one day I decided to wear a sweater which was folded up in my dresser drawer and when I took it out and gave it a shake  ehh..there they were. I must have had them on when I pulled sweater over my head and got caught inside so go check all the clothes you had on that day  if you haven't already...... yours could be hiding like that too


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Relaxing the past three hours, enjoyed a lovely holiday and Christmastime,
having a piece of cheesecake right now and catching up on posts and topics,
so just reading~


----------



## Blessed

Mizmo said:


> I once lost some readers I had and like you could not locate . Then one day I decided to wear a sweater which was folded up in my dresser drawer and when I took it out and gave it a shake  ehh..there they were. I must have had them on when I pulled sweater over my head and got caught inside so go check all the clothes you had on that day ...... yours could be hiding like that too



Or you could be me, lost my distance glasses I have to use to watch TV, drive etc.. I thought I had just dropped them in the car when I was loading groceries. Could not find them anywhere, so pulled out my spare pair...went to Walmart a few days later and parked in my normal spot.  Got out of the car, what do I see, my glasses.  The sides were broken off but the lenses and the frame that held them was not cracked or broken. I still picked them up and brought them home.  Thought in an emergency I could tape or glue them to a stick like opera glasses.  I am due for a check up next month and will get another pair then. LOL


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's morning. Working today. Hope I can pry my eyes open before I get there.


----------



## katlupe

This morning I am interviewing a woman for the position of being my aide. Hopefully, it works out because I seem to really need one right now. Trouble is they say all the right things to get the job, then when they actually are doing the job, they just want to sit and talk. I don't need someone to talk to me, I need someone who knows how to clean. I told her that on the phone so I shall see.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@katlupe Two words: check references!


----------



## Trish

It's raining - not a lot - just drizzling - so I am wondering whether to go out or not.  I don't need to go out, I don't need to buy anything but, on the other hand, I quite like walking in the rain and looking around the sales.  At the moment, things are still very quiet around here and yesterday the shops were empty and I got some of my favourite toiletries at a bargain price.  I am not sure the chap understands my logic but, I think it makes good sense as, of course, in the long run I am actually saving a few bob.  Okay!  I talked myself into it.  I'm going out


----------



## IKE

The biopsy came back positive on the spot behind my left ear so I've got to be at the dermatologist at 8:30 this morning.......great way to begin the day ain't it ?


----------



## MickaC

IKE said:


> The biopsy came back positive on the spot behind my left ear so I've got to be at the dermatologist at 8:30 this morning.......great way to begin the day ain't it ?


So sorry to hear, IKE…….hopefully this was caught in time, and can be taken care of without anything too evasive.
Take care.


----------



## MickaC

Today……not sure……tortured my pulled muscle in my back yesterday……so nothing to hard, unless it snows……which I just checked, to be scattered snow flurries today into tomorrow morning……we’ve had snow pellets this morning.

Foster daughter messaged me yesterday…..asking if I was going to see a doctor about my back…..I replied.
She has NOT !!!!!!!!!! yet, even read my reply.

I AM SO DONE WITH THIS CRAP !!!!!!!!
So will spend some time being FRUSTRATED till it wears off.

Thats my story.


----------



## Sliverfox

So far walked the dog  twice.

We are undecided as to what to do today or what to fix  for meals.
Out of ideas to  make out of left over ham.

I think  son got a picture of the bird 'attacking' the dog.


----------



## Supernatural

hollydolly said:


> I'm not sure of the dates of the strike..


Found this link on ITV regarding Coventry Warehouse
https://www.itv.com/news/2022-12-16...e-over-50p-an-hour-pay-rise-offer-in-uk-first

Another one in MSN speaking of same UK depot and dated the 16 December as well!
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...-at-a-uk-depot-for-the-first-time/ar-AA15mYBe

If they go ahead with it, more than likely other depots will follow... Everybody's got strikes on their minds just the now. Yuck!


----------



## Furryanimal

Glued to snow sports on the tv....


----------



## Supernatural

Thankfully, joiners came for leaky windows. Fixed, yipee cold winds gone. Hopefully, savings on gas. Doing the dance lol!

Done lunches, did dishes, chilling with a Mexican Connection cocktail (a Piña Colada but replacing White Rum with Golden Tequila). Got to steam floor in kitchen. Check Groceries List for tomorrow and going for showers...

Speaking of "showers" it's pouring rain buckets out there. Missing the snow, yes for winter's sports. However, not missing at all the shovelling. 1995, the *nice* neighbour who loved burying my car with his driveway snow pile. Our munchkins were very young at the time and as hubby was away on contracts at the time, I needed access to the car for emergencies.

I miss the beauty of a snowy landscape but not the shovelling. I feel bad for the Americans and Canadians and the Brits in England who's got to deal with that Winter seasons over and again. Take care y'all...  Later!


----------



## Pepper

My dil has a bad case of the flu.  Her parents are in to help her while my son works.  It is her busiest time of year at work and she is feeling so guilty about not being able to be there.

I'm starting to feel way better.  Have podiatrist appt and must miss Young & Restless!!!!!!!!!!!  He is retiring so I really want to see him.  He's been a great help for many years helping me figure out various health questions I have and he's a real smart funny guy.  He thinks its hilarious about Y&R.  I must really care.

Finally well enough to put away laundry I did last week!


----------



## Sliverfox

Send son with hubby to deliver  load of wood,,, so that give me  a 'break' from both  humans & one bird.
Son   said  chicken & noddles would be  good  for lunch.
Chicken was smoked , wondering  how that's  going to taste?


----------



## 1955

Taking care Mom. My niece who lives with her went home for the holidays so we moved her here to my house last week. She was supposed to be back yesterday but called and said she’s sick with the Flu or COVID. So it looks like I’ll be taking care of her for the next week or two. She’s 98 & requires full time care now. A while back we thought she was ready to leave us but her body is not done yet!

Mom on her 93 birthday:


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> Part of the problem, @HoneyNut, is it’s such pandemonium when my younger granddaughter comes over and we were in survival mode….  I honestly don’t remember what all I did between them arriving and when we went outside.
> 
> But I persevere!   They r here SOMEWHERE.
> 
> View attachment 259048


Thanks for posting this gorgeous, cheering picture today!
And we're still hoping those glasses of yours, will reappear, as mysteriously as they _disappeared, if that's the only way to find them!_


----------



## Kaila

Leann said:


> @CinnamonSugar something similar happened to me a few months back. I couldn't find my glasses anywhere for almost a week. I have a back-up pair but I prefer the ones that I had misplaced. I finally found them in the guest bedroom.
> 
> I use the closet in that room for storage and I was using a step-stool to reach for something on the upper shelf of the closet. Even though I had my glasses on, I got a speck of dust or something in my eye. I took my glasses off and mindlessly laid them on one of the pillows on the bed. The glasses slid between the pillows and by the time I realized they were missing, I had no idea where I had last seen them. Did I leave them on the shelf in the closet? Or did I have them on when I went into the bathroom to put drops in my eyes? Or did I accidentally thrown them out? So many scenarios ran through my mind for days. I retraced my steps as best I could but it was like some imp or fairy that took them away. I even looked on the bed and moved some of the pillows (but not all of them).
> 
> I finally gave up and just accepted that they were gone and I'd have to get a replacement pair. And it was soon thereafter that something compelled me to go back into the guest room and move all of the pillows (because I turned everything else upside down and inside out) and there they were, safely nestled underneath six pillows waiting to be found.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that your glasses are somewhere close waiting to be found!


Great story, and well-written!
Plus, I am glad yours _did come back to you!_


----------



## Lawrence00

Jeep needs a bath ... road salt.


----------



## TeeJay

JaniceM said:


> Got it!!!


*Dunno why me reply wound up down lower, but I'm glad ya found it anyways!  *


----------



## hollydolly

1955 said:


> Taking care Mom. My niece who lives with her went home for the holidays so we moved here here to my house last week. She was supposed to be back yesterday but called and said she’s sick with the Flu or COVID. So it looks like I’ll be taking care of her for the next week or two. She’s 98 & requires full time care now. A while back we thought she was ready to leave us but her body is not done yet!
> 
> Mom on her 93 birthday:
> View attachment 259178


Gotta be the youngest prettiest 93 year old I've ever seen..


----------



## J-Kat

Woke up at 5:30 this AM and couldn’t get back to sleep.  Decided to just get up.  Dog didn’t understand schedule change but followed me to the living room.  Had a cup of coffee and took a short nap in the recliner with the dog.  Now trying to decide if I want to get out and go to Tractor Supply to get some birdseed for my new bird feeder.  It is predicted to be raining tomorrow so if I don’t go today it will have to wait until Friday.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pappy

We got up, had breakfast and then went to get groceries. Glad that’s over with and now we have the rest of the day to ourselves.


----------



## hollydolly

Slept  soundly last night, couldn't believe my eyes when I looked at the clock and it was _11am.. ... 11am?.... _

Anyway  after all the running around yesterday and the drive up country and back.. I must have been far more tired than I realised _, _and further to that it was raining hard , so it's always particularly quiet around here when it's raining, so nothing disturbed my sleep either..

I've done nothing today of any great note , I decided I would do no chores at all, which is kinda weird for me, but anyway I didn't do any... aside from a little bit of vaccing... and just hunkered down out of the heavy rain

Then I saw an article in the media about applying to the Water utility company to enable lower bills if we're pensioners, so I applied online for that.....just having a chill out day thinking, I don't need to be anywhere  or see anyone until after new year...so what a shock I got when I got an email reminding me that my cars' MOT is due tomorrow morning  . For non Brits , that's a legal Annual inspection of our cars, and  it's very comprehensive, and must pass on all points  or we cannot legally drive the car on the road.. and if we don't have the MOT done yearly, the car becomes illegal to be on the road... so it's imperative I don't miss having it done. However it all starts off anxiety about what they might find wrong, and how much it will cost to fix  if they do..  ( we get one week to fix it and have it retested)..

It's dark and still raining now at 6.20pm


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig.

It's sunny and 56. Ahhhh. Going to be sunny again tomorrow with a high expected of 60, which is our "normal" high temp at the end of December.

See if you can guess who quit yesterday. Via _text_ to Sir, who's on vacation. Via text? Is that a thing now?No notice, just a text?

Grrrr. Lucky for us that Retired Lady will be there for a few months, and lucky for us that the co-worker who really "belongs" to the floral department helped us out before Newbie was there and knows how to do some of what we do.

@hollydolly It'll be fine, and if it isn't, you'll get it taken care of. Don't holler before you're hurt, like my gramma used to say.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig.
> 
> It's sunny and 56. Ahhhh. Going to be sunny again tomorrow with a high expected of 60, which is our "normal" high temp at the end of December.
> 
> See if you can guess who quit yesterday. Via _text_ to Sir, who's on vacation. Via text? Is that a thing now?No notice, just a text?
> 
> Grrrr. Lucky for us that Retired Lady will be there for a few months, and lucky for us that the co-worker who really "belongs" to the floral department helped us out before Newbie was there and knows how to do some of what we do.
> 
> @hollydolly *It'll be fine, and if it isn't, you'll get it taken care of. Don't holler before you're hurt, like my gramma used to say.*


No-one takes care of me except me ...


----------



## NorthernLight

Nuttin. Just laundry. Trivia game tonight.

Still not feeling 100%. Funny how -- when recovering from a cold or similar -- I can't tell whether I'm still sick or just worn out from being sick.

I had a message from the doctor's office, saying the doctor wanted to arrange a phone appointment with me. I was surprised. My ultrasound and blood test were 2 weeks ago, and when I hadn't heard anything last week, I thought there was nothing to discuss.

I don't want a phone appointment. I have to wait another week for an office appointment, because they're closed for New Year's.

So I'll be pondering my mortality today as well.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> No-one takes care of me except me ...


Well, yeah, but I meant _you'll_ get a _mechanic_ to fix it


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Well, yeah, but I meant _you'll_ get a _mechanic_ to fix it


that's my concern.. mechanics are extremely expensive. Prior to this.. I'd have the MOT done, and whatever might be wrong my husband would fix it and then we'd get it retested.. now I don't have that to fall back on..


----------



## OopsieDaisy

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig





Georgiagranny said:


> I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig


We must come from the same stock.  For us it was jiggety jig. Went to the market to buy a fat pig. 
Home again, home again, jittery Jig.  An up North thing I guess.


----------



## hollydolly

OopsieDaisy said:


> We must come from the same stock.  For us it was jiggety jig. Went to the market to buy a fat pig.
> Home again, home again, jittery Jig.  An up North thing I guess.


Not at all we said the same rhyme in the UK


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> @katlupe Two words: check references!


I can't do that since she comes through an agency that I have from my insurance company. Supposedly, they do that. At least if she does not work out they will replace her or try to. It is hard to find an aide anymore. 

I accepted her and she swears she knows how to clean. So time will tell. Only 4 hours a week. I don't need someone to do much more than clean what I cannot physically do.


----------



## jujube

I'm  still putting Christmas decorations away. Darn, it was a lot more fun getting them out.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6:30 I walked down my street{actually in the street by the curb} since majority of the sidewalks have not been shoveled yet.,There are a few houses are owned 'absentee' landlords  who never bother to have their sidewalks shoveled, though its a city law, never  I noticed snow piles halfway up light fixtures
 My mid morning walk around 10:45 I went the other way ,still walking by the curb the snow was too deep/hadn't been shoveled yet,it was nice to be outside with the sun shining
After lunch I had a zoom meeting with my brother& his family,at their place in NH,my sister who lives outside of London.It really boosted my spirits to see& talk with them,the last time we were all together was at niece Katie's wedding in Oct in NYC They were asking me about what's happening here,I  said its a 'winter wonderland' and more


----------



## bowmore

I just had lunch with my son & 2 grandsons. It was a great experience. The older grandson is a graduate engineer, and the younger one is in his senior year in college.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Misa is home from work sick with a cold. I tried resting without pain meds today. Not sure which is better.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I can't do that since she comes through an agency that I have from my insurance company. Supposedly, they do that. At least if she does not work out they will replace her or try to. It is hard to find an aide anymore.
> 
> I accepted her and she swears she knows how to clean. So time will tell. Only 4 hours a week. I don't need someone to do much more than clean what I cannot physically do.


Don’t mean to be nosy, Katlupe……did you not have an aide earlier on.


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning around 6:30 I walked down my street{actually in the street by the curb} since majority of the sidewalks have not been shoveled yet.,There are a few houses are owned 'absentee' landlords  who never bother to have their sidewalks shoveled, though its a city law, never  I noticed snow piles halfway up light fixtures
> My mid morning walk around 10:45 I went the other way ,still walking by the curb the snow was too deep/hadn't been shoveled yet,it was nice to be outside with the sun shining
> After lunch I had a zoom meeting with my brother& his family,at their place in NH,my sister who lives outside of London.It really boosted my spirits to see& talk with them,the last time we were all together was at niece Katie's wedding in Oct in NYC They were asking me about what's happening here,I  said its a 'winter wonderland' and more


I wish we had that law about pavements (sidewalks) being shovelled free of snow, here.. but we don't... so the pavements are lethal...


----------



## Kaila

J-Kat said:


> Woke up at 5:30 this AM and couldn’t get back to sleep.  Decided to just get up.  Dog didn’t understand schedule change but followed me to the living room.  Had a cup of coffee and took a short nap in the recliner with the dog.  Now trying to decide if I want to get out and go to Tractor Supply to get some birdseed for my new bird feeder.  It is predicted to be raining tomorrow so if I don’t go today it will have to wait until Friday.  Decisions, decisions.


What type of feeder did you get, and which types of birds, are you hoping to attract?


----------



## Kaila

I am thinking of the both of you, @Paco Dennis 

@hollydolly 
I hope that car appointment goes well, and nothing much is needed, this time, after all. 
Here, it varies depending on which U.S. State one lives.
Some do not require any at all, while some require them at different intervals from others. 

Your one week turnaround, also adds additional stress to it. But again, we'll hope that little or nothing is needed for yours, for _this year!_


----------



## Blessed

I, like @hollydolly am dealing with the car inspection.  It has been about a month since I went to have it done.  Yes the car had a problem with the brake lights.  Put it in the shop, had all the needed maintenance done to the tune of $500.  They replaced a battery, no charge, had the oil changed, the wiper blades, all the filters in addition to fixing the brake lights.

The thing that gets me, once the car is worked on you have to drive it about 100 miles to reset everything to do the inspection.  I still have not done that, I don't go anywhere.  I have to wait for a day that I feel well, the weather is good to get out there on the freeway and log in the miles.  Needless to say, my car is out of inspection. Technically, I could get a ticket but I carry the shop's bill that I have everything done but the mileage.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Kaila

I do remember you having this difficult car problem, @Blessed 
I cannot remember where you live.  I never had that requirement, after getting all the repairs done, no matter which U.S. State I was living in, at the time.
Good idea to carry that receipt with you!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I am thinking of the both of you, @Paco Dennis
> 
> @hollydolly
> I hope that car appointment goes well, and nothing much is needed, this time, after all.
> Here, it varies depending on which U.S. State one lives.
> Some do not require any at all, while some require them at different intervals from others.
> 
> Your one week turnaround, also adds additional stress to it. But again, we'll hope that little or nothing is needed for yours, for _this year!_


thanks Kaila.. Here it's a legal stipulation for the whole of the UK and Ireland.. 

This is what needs to get tested on every car every 12 months on all cars over 3 years old..


This is a list of everything that's checked..to ensure they're in good repair.. the car can be failed even on the wear of something like a windscreen wiper.. or a brake light out.. altho' some garages will just issue an advisory..others will fail it, which means usually expensive garage repair costs. Of course not all garages play on a level field.. some will find faults that don't exists if they think they can pull the wool over the owners eyes, which they do often.. and then it means an expensive repair from that same garage, because it's not allowed back out on the streets when it's failed it's MOT from something  'dangerous''.... other garages..  will be very fair, and just give advisories, and time to get the repair done... if necessary..

Is it legal to drive without an MOT?​
It's illegal to drive a vehicle over 3 years old without a valid MOT certificate. You need to get it tested each year. Taxis and private hire vehicles need an MOT after their first year.


Vans and motorbikes over 40 years old don't need an MOT test as long as they haven't been substantially changed in the last 30 years.

Back to top


What checks are included in an MOT test?​
The test takes about an hour and it checks:



Axles, wheels, tyres and suspension
Body, structure and attachments (including exhaust system, seats and doors)
Steering
Brakes
Brake fluid contamination
Brake pads warning light
Fuel system
Exhaust emissions
Diesel particulate filter (DPF) for tampering
Fluid leaks other than coolant and Adblue
Lights, battery and electrical wiring
Daytime running lights
Reversing lights
Horn
Number plates
Seatbelts
Speedometer
Visibility (wipers, windscreen, mirrors)

https://www.theaa.com/mot/advice/what-is-checked-during-an-mot


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Don’t mean to be nosy, Katlupe……did you not have an aide earlier on.


I have had 3 so far. The first two called in more days than they worked. The last one was in worst shape than me. She ended up calling me to quit because she could not do the work. I just need someone to do some of the cleaning, things I could not do.


----------



## katlupe

jujube said:


> I'm  still putting Christmas decorations away. Darn, it was a lot more fun getting them out.


That is exactly why I decided not to decorate this year.


----------



## Right Now

I did decorate with a few small things, and one 4 ft nutcracker. So glad now that I did.  No tree to take down...


----------



## Blessed

Kaila said:


> I do remember you having this difficult car problem, @Blessed
> I cannot remember where you live.  I never had that requirement, after getting all the repairs done, no matter which U.S. State I was living in, at the time.
> Good idea to carry that receipt with you!



I am in Texas.  I hope not to get a ticket, I would think most officers would understand when we are older.  That is why I carry the proof, I have tried to get everything done, just have not been able to do the mileage.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> thanks Kaila.. Here it's a legal stipulation for the whole of the UK and Ireland..
> 
> This is what needs to get tested on every car every 12 months on all cars over 3 years old..
> 
> 
> This is a list of everything that's checked..to ensure they're in good repair.. the car can be failed even on the wear of something like a windscreen wiper.. or a brake light out.. altho' some garages will just issue an advisory..others will fail it, which means usually expensive garage repair costs. Of course not all garages play on a level field.. some will find faults that don't exists if they think they can pull the wool over the owners eyes, which they do often.. and then it means an expensive repair from that same garage, because it's not allowed back out on the streets when it's failed it's MOT from something  'dangerous''.... other garages..  will be very fair, and just give advisories, and time to get the repair done... if necessary..
> 
> Is it legal to drive without an MOT?​
> It's illegal to drive a vehicle over 3 years old without a valid MOT certificate. You need to get it tested each year. Taxis and private hire vehicles need an MOT after their first year.
> 
> 
> Vans and motorbikes over 40 years old don't need an MOT test as long as they haven't been substantially changed in the last 30 years.
> 
> Back to top
> 
> 
> What checks are included in an MOT test?​
> The test takes about an hour and it checks:
> 
> 
> 
> Axles, wheels, tyres and suspension
> Body, structure and attachments (including exhaust system, seats and doors)
> Steering
> Brakes
> Brake fluid contamination
> Brake pads warning light
> Fuel system
> Exhaust emissions
> Diesel particulate filter (DPF) for tampering
> Fluid leaks other than coolant and Adblue
> Lights, battery and electrical wiring
> Daytime running lights
> Reversing lights
> Horn
> Number plates
> Seatbelts
> Speedometer
> Visibility (wipers, windscreen, mirrors)
> 
> https://www.theaa.com/mot/advice/what-is-checked-during-an-mot


I take my car to one place for inspection, if a minor probem like new wipers I will let them do that.  Anything else, it goes to someone I trust, not overcharge for repairs.


----------



## Leann

Kaila said:


> Great story, and well-written!
> Plus, I am glad yours _did come back to you!_


Thank you!


----------



## WheatenLover

Today we got back our internet access and electricity, after a week. During the big Christmas storm, all we got were warnings of high wind gusts. No snow or anything. But a tree fell literally 2" away from my car, so no damage. And all the electrical stuff from pole to house was blown off by a wind gust.  This required finding someone to fix it, pulling permits, inspections, etc. Luckily we didn't have to actually do anything except wait.

Insurance will probably cover everything. Plus, we did have a whole-house generator running the entire time. The only suffering was from no phone service or internet. I had one bar on my phone using data, if I was lucky. All I really cared about was not having internet access.

Next up:  Washing machine doesn't work and I'm going to try to fix it before the repairman comes on Tuesday. I already know how.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

WheatenLover said:


> Today we got back our internet access and electricity, after a week. During the big Christmas storm, all we got were warnings of high wind gusts. No snow or anything. But a tree fell literally 2" away from my car, so no damage. And all the electrical stuff from pole to house was blown off by a wind gust.  This required finding someone to fix it, pulling permits, inspections, etc. Luckily we didn't have to actually do anything except wait.
> 
> Insurance will probably cover everything. Plus, we did have a whole-house generator running the entire time. The only suffering was from no phone service or internet. I had one bar on my phone using data, if I was lucky. All I really cared about was not having internet access.
> 
> Next up:  Washing machine doesn't work and I'm going to try to fix it before the repairman comes on Tuesday. I already know how.


Nice to see you back, @WheatenLover and glad you are safe!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@WheatenLover What a nightmare! Take away my chocolate, but don't take away my internet!

Off to work with me


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's sunny but cold. I had the worst sleep imaginable, I think because I ate a slice of chocolate Swiss roll before I went to bed.. it's like poison to me eating anything sweet before sleep, I get horrendous nightmares..

This morning my MOT  Test for my car has been cancelled due  to the tester being ill.. and they're closed until the 4th of January so I've had it rebooked for the 4th.. even tho' my MOT runs out on the 3rd, it's legal to drive it to the Test centre on the 4th if it's already pre-booked, but not legal to drive it anywhere else for leisure, like the shops..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Well it's sunny but cold. I had the worst sleep imaginable, I think because I ate a slice of chocolate Swiss roll before I went to bed.. it's like poison to me eating anything sweet before sleep, I get horrendous nightmares..
> 
> This morning my MOT  Test for my car has been cancelled due  to the tester being ill.. and they're closed until the 4th of January so I've had it rebooked for the 4th.. even tho' my MOT runs out on the 3rd, it's legal to drive it to the Test centre on the 4th if it's already pre-booked, but not legal to drive it anywhere else for leisure, like the shops..


My vintage MG is exempt of the MOT, but I still have it done. On Sunday we shall be at Poole Quay for what's looking likely to be a fun day. There will be a gathering of vintage cars but the real action are the nutcases who will be racing across the bay, in tin baths. Only the Brits!
Tomorrow the garage proprietor who looks after my old classic, will collect the MG and take it back to his workshop for an overall inspection. When it's been standing for a while he turns the engine using the starting handle, then he uses his starter pack battery booster to fire the engine up.


----------



## katlupe

Today I am going to try to figure out a way that I can walk down the stairs. Without my walker. Maybe carry my cane with me somehow so once I get down there I will have some kind of support. I need to do this. I am helpless otherwise and I do not like that feeling.


----------



## Pepper

Someone should go to the local TV station and report no elevator at disabled housing.  It can make a difference.  It's outrageous, @katlupe that the tenants are tortured this way.  Local paper, too.  This story should be public.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Someone should go to the local TV station and report no elevator at disabled housing.  It can make a difference.  It's outrageous, @katlupe that the tenants are tortured this way.  Local paper, too.  This story should be public.


It has been reported. But in researching this online, I see it happens all the time all over the country. Some people were trapped in their apartments for months when their elevator was being repaired.


----------



## Pepper

Rent strike.  Open escrow accounts to keep rent in until settled.  That will get attention.  Everywhere people are being tormented---organize as tenants, Strike!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> It has been reported. But in researching this online, I see it happens all the time all over the country. Some people were trapped in their apartments for months when their elevator was being repaired.


this is the same here from what I read in the news ( not here in my town, we have no High Rises here ) ... People stuck in 20 storey high rise buildings, who are elderly or disabled, sometimes for days on end due to lifts breaking down...


----------



## -Oy-

Preparations underway for Family Christmas Day here tomorrow. Those that had the coughing bug seem ok now so we're going for it!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> My vintage MG is exempt of the MOT, but I still have it done. On Sunday we shall be at Poole Quay for what's looking likely to be a fun day. There will be a gathering of vintage cars but the real action are the nutcases who will be racing across the bay, in tin baths. Only the Brits!
> Tomorrow the garage proprietor who looks after my old classic, will collect the MG and take it back to his workshop for an overall inspection. When it's been standing for a while he turns the engine using the starting handle, then he uses his starter pack battery booster to fire the engine up.


Our Vintage '72..  VW Camper Van.. is also Exempt from MOT...  altho' I think that's a terrible idea if a vintage vehicle is still on the road.. so the Van is MOT'd at a specialist VW garage every year..


----------



## Pepper

If anyone is injured due to no elevators there must be a lawsuit @katlupe.  Nothing for the average person will ever get done without action.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> Today we got back our internet access and electricity, after a week. During the big Christmas storm, all we got were warnings of high wind gusts. No snow or anything. But a tree fell literally 2" away from my car, so no damage. And all the electrical stuff from pole to house was blown off by a wind gust.  This required finding someone to fix it, pulling permits, inspections, etc. Luckily we didn't have to actually do anything except wait.
> 
> Insurance will probably cover everything. Plus, we did have a whole-house generator running the entire time. The only suffering was from no phone service or internet. I had one bar on my phone using data, if I was lucky. All I really cared about was not having internet access.
> 
> Next up:  Washing machine doesn't work and I'm going to try to fix it before the repairman comes on Tuesday. I already know how.


Happy to hear that you’re well and safe……Mother Nature isn’t happy anywhere.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday……with the weird weather, ice pellets, freezing rain, trying to keep the deck and steps from being a death trap.
After supper, took the Christmas gifts for the kids over.
Because they never shovel snow at their place, except what the maintainer leaves at the end of the driveway……thought it would be a good idea to take my canes with the ice picks on them……I’m glad I did…..all ice up their drive…..kids were using the drive for sliding which made it worse…..steps and entrance to the door…..not shovelled.
No light at the door……guess the bulb needed changed.
Didn’t stay long……nowhere comfy to sit, with my sore back…..once the kids opened their gifts…..they went to other things.
Apparently my foster daughters cell phone is officially totally broken…..not usable…..she has had 11 cell phones, all of which have a short life……time to grow up or what.
She used her partners cell to message me yesterday……I’m not expecting much communication as usual.
When I left…..was told to be careful on the ice….she couldn’t be bothered to watch to make sure I didn’t fall when I left.

I know this sounds sarcastic…..but I could actually see her floor and counter tops…..1st time ever, in that house.

Sadly…..no offers on helping me with any snow shovelling.

Still don’t have a vehicle…..and she doesn’t have a cell phone…..what next.

I won’t be called upon again, till February 16th…..oldest grandsons birthday.

That’s all the whining for today…..I think. .


----------



## Pepper

Would you ask for help with the snow shoveling?  @MickaC


----------



## horseless carriage

You can always tell when someone is bored, that mundane task that has been put off and put off becomes quite a project.
Finally I have got my Hawaiian shirts sorted. (The lady made everyone.)
Do you think that I should give Aloha Shirts Anonymous a call? Is there a Fedora Hats Anonymous?


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's verrry windy.. sunny and dry , altho' rain is forecast in about 1/2 hour at 3pm...

I need to get the Tarpaulin over the shed.. but of course it's going to be a difficult job for me , so it's impossible to do in the wind.. so instead I spent some time preparing the Tarp for when I'm able to do it. I tied all the corners with 10 metre lengths of Rubber rope... .. so hopefully that will make it easier when I can try and get it on the roof.. and then tied to Tent posts... . It's all I can do until  I can think of another way to have the leak fixed...

In the meantime, I've made a Big pan of Minced beef  with Broccoli, Carrots, & Sausages, in a red wine and beef gravy.

It's cooking now.. and I'll have some for dinner this evening, and portion the rest for the freezer.. topped with mashed potatoes.

At the same time I'm trying to keep an eye on my ex husband.. ( DD 's dad).. he's very poorly.. checked on him this morning by text.. he's desperately trying to breathe, and waiting for an ambulance to arrive.. . he's just recovering from Prostate Cancer, and he has COPD.. but even tho' they caught the Cancer very early, he's not recovering well..


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I can't do that since she comes through an agency that I have from my insurance company. Supposedly, they do that. At least if she does not work out they will replace her or try to. It is hard to find an aide anymore.
> 
> I accepted her and she swears she knows how to clean. So time will tell. Only 4 hours a week. I don't need someone to do much more than clean what I cannot physically do.


Four hours a week of solid housework would be a huge help to anyone. I sure hope this woman works out for you.


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> Would you ask for help with the snow shoveling?  @MickaC


Would I ask her…..have…..another instance of her not replying to messages…..I’m giving up on her.
Do I go to their place and ask…..there is an outside door, which is locked, then into a boot area, then another door……she never answers…..says she doesn’t hear the knocks.

Hiring someone……anyone I’ve asked, they look, and give me an outrageous fee…..can’t get a walking snow blower in……my gates are always blocked with snow…..because of the way my step is in the garage in the house…..can’t get a blower through the back garage door to the back yard.

Aren’t you sorry you asked……thanks for caring, Pepper.


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, I hope your DD's father's health improves.  I've known people with COPD (all but one case was due to smoking).  So terrible to be unable to satisfy breathing, our most basic need.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

horseless carriage said:


> My vintage MG is exempt of the MOT, but I still have it done. On Sunday we shall be at Poole Quay for what's looking likely to be a fun day. There will be a gathering of vintage cars but the real action are the nutcases who will be racing across the bay, in tin baths. Only the Brits!
> Tomorrow the garage proprietor who looks after my old classic, will collect the MG and take it back to his workshop for an overall inspection. When it's been standing for a while he turns the engine using the starting handle, then he uses his starter pack battery booster to fire the engine up.


@horseless carriage, you are fortunate to have someone close by who is knowledgeable about vintage cars!  Hope you and your sweet wife have fun on your outing


----------



## Pepper

MickaC said:


> Aren’t you sorry you asked……thanks for caring, Pepper.


No, not sorry I asked; you talk, I listen.  I do care Micka


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, I hope your DD's father's health improves.  I've known people with COPD (all but one case was due to smoking).  So terrible to be able to satisfy breathing, our most basic need.


Precisely that Star.. the breathing is terrible.... he has some kind of oxygen to sleep at night.. but not during the day. he's making a horrible recovery from the Prostate removal.. and this COPD is just awful on top of it all. He was a smoker..  but in actuality, he disapeared from DD's life when she was 16 and only reappeared about 18 months ago.. so I don't know what he was doing in those 30 years.. when asked how he came to be so poorly.. he just replies with one word ''Lifestyle''.. and doesn't go into any more detail..

3 hours ago he called his Doctors' surgery reception to call an ambulance, and they haven't.. when he called them back they said they'd ''forgot'' and somehow it had been ''missed''.. he's furious,...I told him I'd call for someone for him, but he's so angry he needs to calm down first he said..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ok I gotta get off this thread for a while or I’m gonna pop a seam— so many irresponsible, unfeeling people!


----------



## hollydolly

The even sadder thing about my ex husband's predicament today.. is that today the 29th is his Birthday...


----------



## Been There

Nothing until 5 today. I am going to the Executive Men’s Club for dinner. We allow women to join, but never got around to changing the name and our female members never seemed to care. I think they are waiting until all of the printed materials we have made up are used. We’re having our seafood dinner tonight. This includes: shrimp (different varieties), calamari, lobster tails, blue crabs, scallops, clams, oysters (from somewhere out of the country), fish include: cod, black tip shark, flounder, haddock, salmon, halibut and from Alaska “reindeer sausage.” I never had that, so I’m looking forward to it. There’s more, but I forget some of it and am too lazy right now to get up and get the menu.

I hope you are sitting down to read the price. The cost is $300 per person, plus your alcohol. (And that isn’t cheap either.)

If you or your guest can’t eat seafood, they are also serving some kind of chicken and beef tenderloins. You had to buy your tickets 2 weeks ago or at the door, the price goes to $400. The first $200 goes to pay for the food and the remainder is donated to a local charity. I think the charity this year is split 50/50 between youth athletic clubs in our area and the SPCA for maintenance only. None of the money may be used to euthanize any animals, but we all knows how that works out.

They begin serving at 4 and stop serving at 9 tonight. Anything left over gets sold at cost to members tomorrow. Overall, I think they do really well financially.You don’t have to be a member to join in on this event since it’s counted as a charity event. You can either be served or there is waitress service available. Same for the bar. You can go get your own drink or have a waitress bring it to you. It’s a fun time.


----------



## Trila

Good morning! I slept like a log last night, and I feel great!

We are expecting a beautiful day today...68°F/20°C and sunny. I have a gazillion things that I want to get done today. The question is: will I actually accomplish anything, or just procrastinate the day away?!!! 






Stay tuned for the exciting details!


----------



## StarSong

We're watching baby grandson today.  Other than that it's going to be a fairly mundane day.  Laundry, cleaning and the last bit of baking in anticipation of the final pizza/cookie party tomorrow.


----------



## Pepper

I'm trying to get used to my SAD Lamp.  It's quite distracting.


----------



## horseless carriage

CinnamonSugar said:


> @horseless carriage, you are fortunate to have someone close by who is knowledgeable about vintage cars!  Hope you and your sweet wife have fun on your outing


What a lovely compliment, thank you.


CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok I gotta get off this thread for a while or I’m gonna pop a seam— so many irresponsible, unfeeling people!


Don't get too stressed about forum postings. It was Albert Mehrabian, a researcher of body language, who first broke down the components of a face-to-face conversation. He found that communication is 55% nonverbal, 38% vocal, and 7% words only. In other words what we miss when typing rather than talking is nuance. The dictionary gives nuance the following definition:
"_a subtle difference in or shade of meaning, expression, or sound._" Subtle is the key word there. When conversing face to face, we automatically pick up and understand when a poor use of words has been inadvertently used. You can't do that with the written word.

What I am trying to get across is that people don't set out to be unfeeling or irresponsible, it's simply that without the face to face contact, body language and nuance are lost. Taking a break from any post that leaves you feeling uncomfortable is good common sense. Spats occur when those, who tend to forget that there is real flesh and blood on the other end, go at it gung ho, giving it both barrels. It gets them nowhere and just as anyone who has ever worked in sales will tell you: "A smile begets a smile," that works the other way too, written or spoken.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you.
> 
> Don't get too stressed about forum postings. It was Albert Mehrabian, a researcher of body language, who first broke down the components of a face-to-face conversation. He found that communication is 55% nonverbal, 38% vocal, and 7% words only. In other words what we miss when typing rather than talking is nuance. The dictionary gives nuance the following definition:
> "_a subtle difference in or shade of meaning, expression, or sound._" Subtle is the key word there. When conversing face to face, we automatically pick up and understand when a poor use of words has been inadvertently used. You can't do that with the written word.
> 
> What I am trying to get across is that people don't set out to be unfeeling or irresponsible, it's simply that without the face to face contact, body language and nuance are lost. Taking a break from any post that leaves you feeling uncomfortable is good common sense. Spats occur when those, who tend to forget that there is real flesh and blood on the other end, go at it gung ho, giving it both barrels. It gets them nowhere and just as anyone who has ever worked in sales will tell you: "A smile begets a smile," that works the other way too, written or spoken.


Not to speak for CS.. but HC I feel CS was talking about the people behind the stories some of have posted today, and not the posters...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you.
> 
> Don't get too stressed about forum postings. It was Albert Mehrabian, a researcher of body language, who first broke down the components of a face-to-face conversation. He found that communication is 55% nonverbal, 38% vocal, and 7% words only. In other words what we miss when typing rather than talking is nuance. The dictionary gives nuance the following definition:
> "_a subtle difference in or shade of meaning, expression, or sound._" Subtle is the key word there. When conversing face to face, we automatically pick up and understand when a poor use of words has been inadvertently used. You can't do that with the written word.
> 
> What I am trying to get across is that people don't set out to be unfeeling or irresponsible, it's simply that without the face to face contact, body language and nuance are lost. Taking a break from any post that leaves you feeling uncomfortable is good common sense. Spats occur when those, who tend to forget that there is real flesh and blood on the other end, go at it gung ho, giving it both barrels. It gets them nowhere and just as anyone who has ever worked in sales will tell you: "A smile begets a smile," that works the other way too, written or spoken.


Ah, bless you, @horseless carriage … I was referring to the thoughtless people to whom the posts Referred, such as the medical staff that “forgot” to call an ambulance for HD’s ex, Micks’s foster daughter/family, etc.  your advice is well-stated, I will keep it in mind for other situations


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Not to speak for CS.. but HC I feel CS was talking about the people behind the stories some of have posted today, and not the posters...


You're right, this getting old malarkey is not exactly a bundle of laughs, especially comprehension. What a silly old fool I am. I still can't get my head around being the same age as old people.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> You're right, this getting old malarkey is not exactly a bundle of laughs, especially comprehension. What a silly old fool I am. *I still can't get my head around being the same age as old people.*


lol..well I still have that to come...


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> Rent strike.  Open escrow accounts to keep rent in until settled.  That will get attention.  Everywhere people are being tormented---organize as tenants, Strike!


Agree, Pepper. It's probably against the law. Pay rent to the escrow accouint until elevator is fixed. Also report to local Dept. of Aging,  https://aging.ny.gov/


----------



## Pepper

horseless carriage said:


> You're right, this getting old malarkey is not exactly a bundle of laughs, especially comprehension. What a silly old fool I am. *I still can't get my head around being the same age as old people.*


Me too.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> If anyone is injured due to no elevators there must be a lawsuit @katlupe.  Nothing for the average person will ever get done without action.


It is a real problem and I have been researching it the last few days. This article published in 2019 states how bad the problem is in NYC.


> "The embattled authority, which houses some 400,000 New Yorkers, oversees 325 developments with more than 1,200 elevators that take 3.2 million trips each day. A team of 400 people—including 193 mechanics responsible for repairs—are tasked with the equipment’s upkeep with a $74 million annual budget, according to NYCHA data. But that funding is a drop in the bucket compared to what the agency projects is a $1.5 billion need to ensure the city’s public housing elevators are fully functional.
> 
> In the meantime, New Yorkers pay the price with increasingly frequent outages in NYCHA buildings. A NY1 investigation found that between 2012 and 2018, the number of elevator outages jumped by more than 16 percent from nearly 38,000 in 2012 to more than 44,000 last year. That translates to 121 breakdowns per day with the average outage lasting some 12 hours, according to a year’s worth of elevator records obtained by the network.
> 
> In some extreme cases, elderly and disabled tenants are trapped in their homes for extended periods, with one elderly woman and her wheelchair-bound daughter stuck in their Throggs Neck Houses building in the Bronx without a working elevator since May 30. The local councilmember, Mark Gjonaj, blasted the agency for the long-busted lift, which is not expected to be repaired until October."  NY Curbed



It is just too bad this had to happen on Christmas day and some people can't leave for any holiday get together. For me, it is just appointments and groceries that will affect me. Today I am watching videos on how to go down the stairs using the standard walker (no wheels).


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> I'm trying to get used to my SAD Lamp.  It's quite distracting.


@Pepper, vitamin D ay help, since you're not getting enough from being inside and out of the sun.


----------



## Pepper

You mean supplement Vit D @RadishRose?  I already do, thanks.


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking more about elevators and disabled people in high-rises.... if there is a fire, they can't use elevators, so how do they get out in that situation?


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> It is just too bad this had to happen on Christmas day and some people can't leave for any holiday get together. For me, it is just appointments and groceries that will affect me. Today* I am watching videos on how to go down the stairs using the standard walker (no wheels).*


Please be very careful!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Agree, Pepper. It's probably against the law. Pay rent to the escrow accouint until elevator is fixed. Also report to local Dept. of Aging,  https://aging.ny.gov/


The reason I don't want to cause a big thing over this is that if they evict us all over that I do not have any place to go.


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Thinking more about elevators and disabled people in high-rises.... if there is a fire, they can't use elevators, so how do they get out in that situation?


The stairs.  Firefighters, if they can get to the roof, rescue that way.  If not extended ladders.  If not, one is literally toast.


----------



## NorthernLight

Still slacking off. But in truth I'm probably over the cold now.

I guess I'll at least clear the accumulation of snow from on and around the car. I haven't been out for 2 weeks!

My windows are frozen shut, and probably will be until about April. I was in the habit of opening the windows a bit each day when I showered and/or hung up laundry. It upsets me that I can't open them.

Balancing the humidity inside the apartment is tricky, because the winters are so cold here. Not enough, and my airways get irritated. Too much, and I get ice on the windows, plus other problems.

I'll figure something out.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> The reason I don't want to cause a big thing over this is that if they evict us all over that I do not have any place to go.


Fear keeps people in line and using these tactics against vulnerable people is to be despised and in some cases might be illegal.  If people are not organized together that's what happens.  Divide & conquer.

I don't blame you for not wanting to stick your neck out, kat.  Just very worried about you on the stairs.


----------



## Remy

It's raining in California which is great. Right now it's still drizzling. I'm watching the weather to see if I can go feed the ferals today.


----------



## NorthernLight

@katlupe    I'm sorry you're having these problems. I've been a tenant most of my life, and in my experience the landlord-tenant laws are pretty useless. People can organize all they want, but the owners have lawyers and other leverage. Just my opinion. Be safe.

@Pepper   I've been using two small (about 6 inches square) SAD lights for years. One white and one blue. Each cost more than $100. I don't think they help me any. I hope yours works for you!


----------



## Jules

@katlupe   Contact the department of Aging by phone and email so there’s a paper trail of when this started.  Ask for some assistance.  With fellow tenants put together a logical list of things that may help.  Things like them supplying temporary walkers on the first floor so there’d be something to use once you make your way down.  Workers who come twice a day or more to do things like trash removal.  If you can’t access the laundry, they could pay for laundry pickup and cleaning.  Good luck.


----------



## Myrtle

I’ve been trying to find someone to shovel my driveway and sidewalk. I had the same boy for several years but he aged out. I think I have a girl coming now.

If I would go ahead and move to the old folks home I wouldn’t have to worry about this.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

katlupe said:


> The reason I don't want to cause a big thing over this is that if they evict us all over that I do not have any place to go.


Plz help me understand. @katlupe…How can y’all be evicted for standing up for safety; wouldn’t your building (given the population it serves) be *required* to provide a working elevator ??

Was there a clause in your renter agreement saying “ if I make a fuss I’ll be evicted”?  (I’m really not trying to be snide or sarcastic)


----------



## NorthernLight

CinnamonSugar said:


> Was there a clause in your renter agreement saying “ if I make a fuss I’ll be evicted”?


That's pretty much standard.

Or they could kick everyone out while they do major renovations. Or some other (legal) excuse.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The reason I don't want to cause a big thing over this is that if they evict us all over that I do not have any place to go.


They can't evict you for seeking help. Can you do it anonymously/through a 3rd party?


----------



## RadishRose

What am I doing today? Pretending I'm going to go out shopping.


----------



## Pepper

NorthernLight said:


> @Pepper   I've been using two small (about 6 inches square) SAD lights for years. One white and one blue. Each cost more than $100. I don't think they help me any. I hope yours works for you!


Me too!  It was a gift, but I looked up the price on Amazon and they spent $32.  I looked at others and most were well under $100.


----------



## Pepper

NorthernLight said:


> @katlupe    I'm sorry you're having these problems. I've been a tenant most of my life, and in my experience the landlord-tenant laws are pretty useless. *People can organize all they want*, but the owners have lawyers and other leverage. Just my opinion. Be safe.


So your attitude is for people to eat sh!t?  Not in my world.  My father & grandma were union organizers during the time when it was dangerous to do so and my grandma was an immigrant.  No.  Power to the People!

eta
My father risked his job when my mom was pregnant with me.  She was not afraid, and I am proud. No one can stop the people if they are organized.  The problem is they are not.


----------



## hollydolly

..about 3.30pm I text the ex, and asked how he was.. and did he want me to call for help for him.. he said he would as soon as he'd calmed down. I told him I would check on him again.. and I did about an  hour ago.. he's not replied..  I'm hoping that means he's been taken into hopsital.. and not as he suspected might happen  ..  that he's died..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> ..about 3.30pm I text the ex, and asked how he was.. and did he want me to call for help for him.. he said he would as soon as he'd calmed down. I told him I would check on him again.. and I did about an  hour ago.. he's not replied..  I'm hoping that means he's been taken into hopsital.. and not as he suspected might happen  ..  that he's died..


Is there a neighbor that can check on him, @hollydolly ?


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> ..about 3.30pm I text the ex, and asked how he was.. and did he want me to call for help for him.. he said he would as soon as he'd calmed down. I told him I would check on him again.. and I did about an  hour ago.. he's not replied..  I'm hoping that means he's been taken into hopsital.. and not as he suspected might happen  ..  that he's died..


I hope he is at the hospital getting treatment or at least on his way


----------



## StarSong

Oh, @hollydolly, I sure hope he's ok.  Please let us know.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> ..about 3.30pm I text the ex, and asked how he was.. and did he want me to call for help for him.. he said he would as soon as he'd calmed down. I told him I would check on him again.. and I did about an  hour ago.. he's not replied..  I'm hoping that means he's been taken into hopsital.. and not as he suspected might happen  ..  that he's died..


Don't go there.


----------



## MickaC

Been There said:


> Nothing until 5 today. I am going to the Executive Men’s Club for dinner. We allow women to join, but never got around to changing the name and our female members never seemed to care. I think they are waiting until all of the printed materials we have made up are used. We’re having our seafood dinner tonight. This includes: shrimp (different varieties), calamari, lobster tails, blue crabs, scallops, clams, oysters (from somewhere out of the country), fish include: cod, black tip shark, flounder, haddock, salmon, halibut and from Alaska “reindeer sausage.” I never had that, so I’m looking forward to it. There’s more, but I forget some of it and am too lazy right now to get up and get the menu.
> 
> I hope you are sitting down to read the price. The cost is $300 per person, plus your alcohol. (And that isn’t cheap either.)
> 
> If you or your guest can’t eat seafood, they are also serving some kind of chicken and beef tenderloins. You had to buy your tickets 2 weeks ago or at the door, the price goes to $400. The first $200 goes to pay for the food and the remainder is donated to a local charity. I think the charity this year is split 50/50 between youth athletic clubs in our area and the SPCA for maintenance only. None of the money may be used to euthanize any animals, but we all knows how that works out.
> 
> They begin serving at 4 and stop serving at 9 tonight. Anything left over gets sold at cost to members tomorrow. Overall, I think they do really well financially.You don’t have to be a member to join in on this event since it’s counted as a charity event. You can either be served or there is waitress service available. Same for the bar. You can go get your own drink or have a waitress bring it to you. It’s a fun time.


I’m not shocked at the ticket price at all……sounds like you’re getting an awesome event……and…..and proceeds go to charity benefits.
Hope the money is spent wisely in the charity receivers.


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> I'm trying to get used to my SAD Lamp.  It's quite distracting.


Have you ever had one, Pepper.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Don't go there.


 you mean to his house ?.. I won't be ..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Oh, @hollydolly, I sure hope he's ok.  Please let us know.


I will if I hear anything Star.. so far nothing...


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is there a neighbor that can check on him, @hollydolly ?


I don't know his neighbours CS.. he lives on the top (3rd) floor of  an apartment block.. if I haven't heard anything by tomorrow, I'll call the hospital and see if he's been admitted


----------



## Pepper

MickaC said:


> Have you ever had one, Pepper.


No.  It's kind of blinding, isn't it, even though I don't look directly at it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I went  shopping with our  son.
Helped him  find  slacks &  dress shirts  for his job.
He spend  a bundle on clothing.

We  ate out & came home.


----------



## dobielvr

Been There said:


> Nothing until 5 today. I am going to the Executive Men’s Club for dinner. We allow women to join, but never got around to changing the name and our female members never seemed to care. I think they are waiting until all of the printed materials we have made up are used. We’re having our seafood dinner tonight. This includes: shrimp (different varieties), calamari, lobster tails, blue crabs, scallops, clams, oysters (from somewhere out of the country), fish include: cod, black tip shark, flounder, haddock, salmon, halibut and from Alaska “reindeer sausage.” I never had that, so I’m looking forward to it. There’s more, but I forget some of it and am too lazy right now to get up and get the menu.
> 
> I hope you are sitting down to read the price. The cost is $300 per person, plus your alcohol. (And that isn’t cheap either.)
> 
> If you or your guest can’t eat seafood, they are also serving some kind of chicken and beef tenderloins. You had to buy your tickets 2 weeks ago or at the door, the price goes to $400. The first $200 goes to pay for the food and the remainder is donated to a local charity. I think the charity this year is split 50/50 between youth athletic clubs in our area and the SPCA for maintenance only. None of the money may be used to euthanize any animals, but we all knows how that works out.
> 
> They begin serving at 4 and stop serving at 9 tonight. Anything left over gets sold at cost to members tomorrow. Overall, I think they do really well financially.You don’t have to be a member to join in on this event since it’s counted as a charity event. You can either be served or there is waitress service available. Same for the bar. You can go get your own drink or have a waitress bring it to you. It’s a fun time.


Will this be served as a buffet?  And, you can keep going back for 2nds or 3rds.
That's a lot of food!


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> The reason I don't want to cause a big thing over this is that if they evict us all over that I do not have any place to go.


I doubt they would displace you....they'd be in a heap load of trouble if they did.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Where's @Mizmo today? Has anybody seen her?


----------



## NorthernLight

Unbelievable! I got all 3 of my windows open. Temperature was a "warm" -2°F (-19°C). Next time the windows freeze shut, I'll remain hopeful.

I cleared off my car. My lovely neighbor cleared the area around my car.

Next I'll see if it starts. If it does, then a few errands.


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> Next I'll see if it starts. If it does, then a few errands.


Does everyone up there use a block heater?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Where's @Mizmo today? Has anybody seen her?


yes she posted earlier this afternoon my time..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Okay. @Mizmo's fine. Now I'm fine, too


----------



## Remy

CinnamonSugar said:


> Plz help me understand. @katlupe…How can y’all be evicted for standing up for safety; wouldn’t your building (given the population it serves) be *required* to provide a working elevator ??
> 
> Was there a clause in your renter agreement saying “ if I make a fuss I’ll be evicted”?  (I’m really not trying to be snide or sarcastic)


I think it's just a fear. I have it too. It's one of the reasons I want out of this apartment. I have some things that could use repair here but I don't want to ask for them.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Where's @Mizmo today? Has anybody seen her?


I am here. Had a bit of an over active  day yesterday so a little on the droopy side today but just had a nap and I am ready for any scones that you have made.

Oh but I have discovered a new bakery .
 It is tucked way in back  of our local Dutch Shop and oh my they have the most wonderful raisin buns.
I had one at lunch and it was so light in texture but choc a bloc with raisins.
However, I am still a scone fan and next time I am in there I will ask if they ever do the scone thing.


----------



## MickaC

Pepper said:


> No.  It's kind of blinding, isn't it, even though I don't look directly at it.


Is there not 2 settings on it for brightness.
You’re not supposed to look at the light, look down, read or do whatever for the minutes suggested to use.
I had one for many years…..but only in the last 5 or 6 years……I did not find it helpful anymore.
Everyone reacts different to the SAD light.
Hope you get good results.


----------



## NorthernLight

Jules said:


> Does everyone up there use a block heater?


Yes, we do. Sometimes people still have trouble starting their cars though. Mine did start, fortunately!


----------



## hollydolly

I've just spent the last hour taking down the Fireplace decorations.. they filled 2 Big storage boxes, so now I"ve got to find space for the boxes.. I think rather than put them in the loft where I'll find it very difficult to do on my own.. I'll make some space in the triple wardrobe in the spare room.. 

Despite it only being the fireplace which was decorated  everything looks quite bare... but still it all looks lovely and clear again... 

It's 11.30pm.. ex husband hasn't read the text I sent around 7pm.. so that's a concern. If he's in hospital he'll be asleep now, so hopefully I'll hear something in the morning .. .


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Does everyone up there use a block heater?


Block heaters are a must in many parts of Canada.
Jules…..does it get cold enough where you are, to need to plug your vehicle in.

In the 6 years that I have owned my current vehicle…..I’ve only plugged in once…..on most vehicles now, the temps have be at a certain minus degree before the block heater cuts in.
I have an insulated garage….. not heated…..which helps a lot.


----------



## Blessed

I have set up everything for dog baths, I try to do it when they aren't looking.  If they see what is coming they run, couple of them fit under the bed.

I must be a regular 007 spy, not one of them has noticed.  I have to pick the one that needs it the most, as the other two will not be so inclined once they see him go in the bath. 

I just do not get it, once it is over, they feel so much better but still they get upset every time.  I have a house full of tempermental teenagers!! Wish me luck, at the least I hope to get the two littles done tonight.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Thinking more about elevators and disabled people in high-rises.... if there is a fire, they can't use elevators, so how do they get out in that situation?


If there is a fire you are not supposed to use the elevator. There is a sign right on it that says in case of fire do not use elevator to use the stairs.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> @katlupe   Contact the department of Aging by phone and email so there’s a paper trail of when this started.  Ask for some assistance.  With fellow tenants put together a logical list of things that may help.  Things like them supplying temporary walkers on the first floor so there’d be something to use once you make your way down.  Workers who come twice a day or more to do things like trash removal.  If you can’t access the laundry, they could pay for laundry pickup and cleaning.  Good luck.


Others in the building have called various agencies already.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Fear keeps people in line and using these tactics against vulnerable people is to be despised and in some cases might be illegal.  If people are not organized together that's what happens.  Divide & conquer.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to stick your neck out, kat.  Just very worried about you on the stairs.


Well, I did not test going down the stairs yet. My friend and her husband used the elevator several times today. Some people are still using. My friend picked up some food for Rabbit for me while they were out. I notice that most of the men are still using it. I will use it on the day of my dental appointment because Sonny is coming up to my apartment and will go back down with me on the elevator.


----------



## squatting dog

Thought I'd change the spark plugs in my Suzuki today. (148,000 miles, so probably due). How long could 6 plugs take? (I figured 1/2 hour as I've slowed a bit). Well. 4 hours, much cussing, and one broken bolt later and finally, they're all in. Gues this is why I love old, simple cars. 
Think I'll make a run at this small block chevy motor I saw advertised today... Should be a piece of cake to rebuild.


----------



## squatting dog

Oh yeah, I also got around to fixing the ignition switch in the 57. Now, starts and shuts off as it should.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@squatting dog 6-cylinder? Is it a bike?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yawn Got Hulu, Roku, Netflix...and there's "nothing" to watch. Acorn and Britbox don't even have anything that looks interesting. Whatever happened to good, old-fashioned humor? The Brits have an incredible sense of humor, and I can't even find anything on either of those.

Deliver me from anything rated PG, "action" stories, "thrillers", sci-fi.

Is it me?


----------



## Disgustedman

Goooooodddd grief. Lots and lots. 

1. Rented a new storage place. $22 a month

2. Refilled 3 of 5 tanks propane. Just In Case!

3. Put about 1/4 of van in unit, finish most by Saturday. Going to be hitting free site for shelves or hangers and such.

4. Transferred gym membership. Near storage. 

5. Told another resident to "Forget about owning me $30 for propane. But buy a good tarp for the trailer". It's an old beater, but still very livable and it was free.


----------



## Disgustedman

katlupe said:


> Others in the building have called various agencies already.


Post on Facebook, call the news stations, don't be a squeaky wheel. Be a "Screaming Meemee!"
Post on city fb! Have others FLOOD the agencies, bitch, bitch and bitch some more.


----------



## Disgustedman

katlupe said:


> If there is a fire you are not supposed to use the elevator. There is a sign right on it that says in case of fire do not use elevator to use the stairs.


Most elevators will go to first floor and will not move until fire alarm is turned off (reset) and only fire dept can operate.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Plowed the driveway today. That's the the first 20% in the pic.


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> Britbox don't even have anything that looks interesting. Whatever happened to good, old-fashioned humor?


I thought you were going to say a ‘good, old-fashioned’ murder.  The Brits do crime better than we do, IMO.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Block heaters are a must in many parts of Canada.
> Jules…..does it get cold enough where you are, to need to plug your vehicle in.
> 
> In the 6 years that I have owned my current vehicle…..I’ve only plugged in once…..on most vehicles now, the temps have be at a certain minus degree before the block heater cuts in.
> I have an insulated garage….. not heated…..which helps a lot.


In previous towns all vehicles came equipped with a block heater.  Not here.  We had a time set to turn it on in the middle of the night.

Like you, we park in garage.  It’s rare to see a block heater.  I don’t miss it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Laundry day, T.V. and a lot of napping.


----------



## Jules

Quick trip to the drug store to get the sales.  Too icy to walk again, so hung around the house doing small jobs.  Polished leather furniture.  Cleaned the liquor cabinet.  It’s seldom opened, only for company or for cooking. Will be frustrated if someone comes over and wants some Sambuca, because that went down the drain after 19 years.  Bridge game today.  Started a new TV series.  Checked outside and it’s snowing again.


----------



## Kaila

a lot of computer troubles, this week.....

Just saying hello to all of you....


----------



## win231

Today, I shopped & brought take out to a friend who has Covid & doesn't drive due to Cerebral Palsy.  (Yes, she's vaccinated; she had to get vaccinated before flying to Colorado a few months ago).  We chatted while she ate.
Since I just got over Covid, maybe I'm immune.....I don't know.


----------



## Pepper

Today, Friday, I was supposed to spend the day with my grandson.  My dil has been sick for over a week.  This Tuesday she was diagnosed with the flu and put on Tamiflu.  Yesterday, she went back to work.  She was feeling very weak.  Then her stomach began to give her great pain.  She had to go home at 2pm.  In great pain she went to one of those Urgent Medical Places.  They told her it might be appendicitis.  She and her mom went to the nearest emergency room at around 4pm.  Her dad watched my grandson.

Twelve hours later she is STILL waiting to be seen!  I awoke at 3am to this text message.  Naturally, my day is canceled.  I'm really worried about her!

So, I'll probably spend the day here making a pest of myself, and waiting for news.  Thanks for being here, people.  You are my support group.  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Today, Friday, I was supposed to spend the day with my grandson.  My dil has been sick for over a week.  This Tuesday she was diagnosed with the flu and put on Tamiflu.  Yesterday, she went back to work.  She was feeling very weak.  Then her stomach began to give her great pain.  She had to go home at 2pm.  In great pain she went to one of those Urgent Medical Places.  They told her it might be appendicitis.  She and her mom went to the nearest emergency room at around 4pm.  Her dad watched my grandson.
> 
> *Twelve hours later she is STILL waiting to be seen!*  I awoke at 3am to this text message.  Naturally, my day is canceled.  I'm really worried about her!
> 
> So, I'll probably spend the day here making a pest of myself, and waiting for news.  Thanks for being here, people.  You are my support group.  Thanks.


Sounds like the normal wait time for the NHS... I remember when my daughter was rolling in agony with the pain in her stomach.... She was about 20 at the time.. so  that's over 20 years ago.. . I took her to A&E... where there was a queue but nowhere near the crowds there are today.. and she was crying with the pain and vomiting right there in the waiting room.. but no-one even looked at her for 5 hours.. ( today that would be double that time ) ..and she had  to have an emergency appendectomy !!

Hope you get news soon about your DIL/... good that she has her mother with her.


----------



## Pepper

My son took over the wait with her and is himself at the hospital while her parents are with my grandson.  I'm hoping her pain is something stupid, like a bad reaction to Tamiflu.  Hope it's not her appendix.

That's why when people tell me to go to ER I don't.  If possible would rather drop dead at home, if I have the choice.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> My son took over the wait with her and is himself at the hospital while her parents are with my grandson.  I'm hoping her pain is something stupid, like a bad reaction to Tamiflu.  Hope it's not her appendix.
> 
> That's why when people tell me to go to ER I don't.  If possible would rather drop dead at home, if I have the choice.


well..much  that it's a horrible frustrating wait at A&E.. i'd rather get seen by a Medic than drop dead at home of something easily curable..


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> well..much  that it's a horrible frustrating wait at A&E.. i'd rather get seen by a Medic than drop dead at home of something easily curable..


You know how dramatic I can be!


----------



## hollydolly

Well  I rang the hospital just now, and they say that my ex was taken into hospital by ambulance yesterday, and he's still in A&E waiting for a bed... !! How  absolutely appalling is that ?. he's desperately  fighting for breath, so they'll have him on oxygen in a wheelchair or trolley in a corridor.., 
 The receptionist joked that the last place he needed to be on his birthday was A&E yesterday..apparently packed, but that's nothing new.. however , she put me through to A&E and they assured me he was there and they would connect me to the Ambulance station who would give me an update on his medical situation.. but no-one answered at the ambulance station, and then I was disconnected. As it took me half an hour to get through in the first place, I didn't ring back... but at least I know now that he's still alive!!


----------



## Pepper

Just texted dil's father, no answer yet.  I'm worried sick.


----------



## Sliverfox

Up way too early  for me,, came down ,,fixed food  for myself.
Sat down to read a book the local library got for me through inter library loan system.

Son requested a  certain dish  for  lunch,, will get busy in kitchen .
Also  make him some oatmeal cookies.

Hope everyone is ready  for the new year?


----------



## Pepper

dil's father texted me.  She has an infection and will be on antibiotics for 2 weeks.  They were at hospital till 4am!  I'll find out more later, but am so relieved she is home.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> dil's father texted me.  She has an infection and will be on antibiotics for 2 weeks.  They were at hospital till 4am!  I'll find out more later, but am so relieved she is home.


That's good news. At least she didn't suffer 24 hours in A&E barely able to breathe like my Ex is right now..


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pepper and @hollydolly Relieved and hopeful. But @hollydolly A crummy way to spend a birthday.

So far this morning I've showered, dressed, had coffee and a cranberry orange scone (there were two left that I froze), cleaned Maggiecat's litterbox, started a load of laundry, and started packing away the few Christmas decorations that I put out.

I think I'm too tired to bother with much else, but there's vacuuming to be done, bathroom to be cleaned, and on and on.

A nap sounds like a better idea.


----------



## Pepper

She has pelvic infection and is on the strongest antibiotics available for 2 weeks.  I'm so relieved, so relieved.  My mind always rushes to the worst.


----------



## Supernatural

I'm between two minds set today. Needed two controllers to replace broken one BUT was sold two 360s when I needed one's... Should go today but weather is perfectly miserable. Gosh Mother Nature just a wee bit of snow would make such a difference in these trying times, but no stubborn as ever LOL.

So, I've lots to do but absolutely no drive as answers required aren't coming in through the letterbox not even emails. Jobs practices have gone down the hill since Pandemic. Everybody's feeling down low ... We need revival and good cheers, yes?

Oh well, I guess I'll try to distract myself today and try tomorrow  two more nights to go...


----------



## Supernatural

Pepper said:


> She has pelvic infection and is on the strongest antibiotics available for 2 weeks.  I'm so relieved, so relieved.  My mind always rushes to the worst.


Oh the gone days of PIDs... These were painful but thankfully it goes away. Strangely, they blame it on lack of hygiene. Sometimes it's outside situations that causes the simplest of problems. Anyway, using warm water and baking soda in a clean sterile squirt bottle brings pain relief by reducing acids in urine. Makes huge difference... She'll be fine with antibiotics but I know how painful and worrisome it can be.


----------



## Pappy

Helping my wife get the laundry done, changing the bed sheets and doing some light housework.  Think we will go out for supper later.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Helping my wife get the laundry done, changing the bed sheets and doing some light housework.  Think we will go out for supper later.


I miss a helping hand when it comes to changing the beds.. it's all a lot more exhausting doing it on my own...

I've just finished making Cheese and tomato Bread.. It's Proving as I type this.. and will be ready to go in the oven in about 40 minutes.. 

Absolutely pouring down of rain here..


----------



## Liberty

hearlady said:


> I bet sour cream cookies are delicious!


They are and they keep so very well...don't dry out.

Would you like the recipe?


----------



## Liberty

Well, today, making the famous "Salmon pate' spread"...for New Year's Eve.

Its a French recipe I got from a famous Houston restaurant that is no longer in business...owner retired.

If you love salmon, you would be guaranteed to adore this recipe.  I get requests over and over and it has become a holiday fixture at both our house and son's in Ohio - its the "go to appetizer".


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday……did the grocery thing, didn’t need much, and off course, none of the items I needed weren’t on sale.
Went down to the business that does sNOw clearing, to pay for December, $90.00, but the office is closed December 24 to January 2nd.
But, if a clearing is needed, just leave a message, someone is on call….I left a message on Tuesday, my drive was cleared.

Today, will pick up some meds……and pick up a Cornish hen for my treat on New Year’s Day supper, if they have any left.

I might do some online window shopping…..that should be a good waste of time…..but that’s what I’m in the mood for.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Feel like I’ve accomplished a lot already this AM and still in pj’s, lol

I had called yesterday about the area rug getting cleaned; gentleman said they’d be here between 0930 and 1000.  Phone went off a little after 0800– one of their workers in sick, can they come now?  Sure, if you don’t mind me looking like something that washed up on the shore after a storm, haha.

They came and did a bang-up job in less than 30 min.  Not only the area rug got cleaned but the traffic area between dining room and the hallway got done too, something I’ve wanted but figured I’d have to wait.  I will use them again. =)

Then I tackled the stove, oven and will scrub the kitchen sink (waiting on son to do his dishes in the sink).  Devotions, tea and I’ve fixin’ to make breakfast.

Plan to make bean soup later, bake some sweet potatoes, and run some errands.  

The search for my glasses continues; of course, one way to guarantee I find them is to order a replacement (prescription) pair, haha. 

@Pepper and @hollydolly, I’m so glad your family members finally got seen and are being attended to.  All the best for a speedy recovery for both of them!


----------



## Jackie23

Had a pedicure yesterday....there are house chores I can do today if the mood and energy strikes....@MickaC I can spend half a day shopping online, I've got a Macy's gift certificate for Christmas so that could happen here too.
Take care everyone!


----------



## Pepper

My son and grandson just Facetimed me, initiated by the little one.  It was wonderful!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Feel like I’ve accomplished a lot already this AM and still in pj’s, lol
> 
> I had called yesterday about the area rug getting cleaned; gentleman said they’d be here between 0930 and 1000.  Phone went off a little after 0800– one of their workers in sick, can they come now?  Sure, if you don’t mind me looking like something that washed up on the shore after a storm, haha.
> 
> They came and did a bang-up job in less than 30 min.  Not only the area rug got cleaned but the traffic area between dining room and the hallway got done too, something I’ve wanted but figured I’d have to wait.  I will use them again. =)
> 
> Then I tackled the stove, oven and will scrub the kitchen sink (waiting on son to do his dishes in the sink).  Devotions, tea and I’ve fixin’ to make breakfast.
> 
> Plan to make bean soup later, bake some sweet potatoes, and run some errands.
> 
> The search for my glasses continues; of course, one way to guarantee I find them is to order a replacement (prescription) pair, haha.
> 
> @Pepper and @hollydolly, I’m so glad your family members finally got seen and are being attended to.  All the best for a speedy recovery for both of them!


Sounds like you've got a busy day ahead CS... .. isn't it odd the specs haven't turned up ?.. 

Thanks for the best wishes for DD's dad.. unfortunately he's not had any doctor see to him yet.. he's still in a chair or trolley in the corridor .. being given oxygen by the paramedics.. no bed available..that's almost 24 hours now..


----------



## hollydolly

This from todays' news...

_Dozens of patients being cared for in corridors, and some patients forced to wait 40 hours in A&E, with more NHS hospitals declaring critical incidents.

The health service in England is currently besieged by a tide of post-Christmas demand with medics and paramedics swamped by people becoming severely ill with winter bugs.

Several hospitals and ambulances have issued appeals to the public to stay away and not call 999 unless their life is in peril, while some have warned that elective procedures are 'under review'. 

Others have banned visitors or begged family members to come pick up patients who are well enough to leave hospital to care for them at home. 












Patients getting treated by Paramedics at the entrance to a Liverpool hospital




_
In the North East, a patient at York and Scarborough Teaching Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust was forced to wait 40 hours in A&E.

The Trust revealed the grim figure in a message circulated to staff yesterday.

This communication also said that 'many many' ambulances were stuck in queues outside the hospital in York due to a lack of beds to unload patients, an issue that has plagued the NHS this year.

The Trust said nurse staffing was 'challenging' because so many were calling in sick. NHS England data today showed that an average of 63,000 staff were off work every day in the week to Christmas.

It added it was asking staff well enough to work to pick up additional shifts to get more patients discharged out of the hospital, which would enable them to take on new arrivals.

Other shocking A&E waits are being recorded in other parts of the UK this month. 

In Wales a man with severe epilepsy suffered a 48-hour wait in A&E after seeking help for chest pain, and wasn't fed for 36-hours.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-11585095/Why-NHS-struggling-hospital-affected.html


----------



## Georgiagranny

OMG @hollydolly That's bad, really bad.

@CinnamonSugar I thought I'd pass some of my motivation on to you because I woke up with an excess of it this morning. Day off, donchno! There are people everywhere wondering where their motivation went. I'm not gonna admit to having theirs...

The Christmas stuff has been packed away. Shower drain decided today was the day it wanted to be sluggish, and it's been taken care of. Laundry done and folded/hung up. Vacuuming has been done. And no, I didn't dust and dammit! I'm not gonna, either. 

Bath mat and rug are in the washer so I need to take the time to clean the bathroom. 

Will I be done then? Probably not. When I get manic like this, nothing is safe from me and my cleaning stuff. Nothing except dust, that is.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Going to town this morning for breakfast, and run errands. Library, Walmart, recycle, and such. Then back in the shop for some more organizing, and modifying a piece of jewelry for the wife.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Today I am trying not to scream. Since I woke up my cable and house phone weren't working. It's been back on for a few minutes now and I hope it stays on.*


----------



## debodun

Taking advantage of the unseasonably mild temps, I went out and trimmed the rose bush (ouch! ouch! ouch!) on the southeast corner of the house. It had many dead branches. I also cleared away the old tomato vines that are now dead and shriveled.


----------



## StarSong

Last holiday party is child-centric and starts early this afternoon.  Cookies are baked, 24 pizza crusts are slow rising in the extra fridge, and I'm about to unleash my Roomba for a last-minute vacuuming.  Will spruce up bathrooms, mop floors and hit everything with the duster.  Other than that, I'm ready.  

Tomorrow we'll start putting Christmas decorations away and restore the house to normalcy.  A sizeable task that will take a couple of days. 

No rain in today's forecast - yay! - but tomorrow the heavens are supposed to open up. Lots of rain coming this week.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Done. It's all done including cleaning the bathroom. What do I do for the rest of the day? I can't just sit around and eat.


----------



## Mizmo

Georgiagranny said:


> Done. It's all done including cleaning the bathroom. What do I do for the rest of the day? I can't just sit around and eat.


Well you can make some more scones...I am gasping !
The raisin buns are good but I need a scone !!

I have not done anything around the house. Had a shower, tried to get some rollers in  my hair but with the thumbless wonder hand, not easy.
Just about to take them out to see what a gorgeous hairdo I can make.  Then I might flick my feather duster around, then, then, then,.....oops getting dozy here so will head to the coffee pot first and dream of a  blueberry wonder scone  while I am eating a Scottish shortbread biscuit.....


----------



## NorthernLight

I was sick for a few days. Better now. But I have a commitment tomorrow, and another one on Tuesday, which will mess my routine up a bit. So I feel I might as well coast until Wednesday. That's probably not logical....

Mostly what it means is no exercise. I'll still do laundry, talk to my language partner, maybe compile some trivia questions.

I have some pork marinating. I guess I'll cook it today.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Done. It's all done including cleaning the bathroom. What do I do for the rest of the day? I can't just sit around and eat.


lucky for you you're slim enough to be able to not worry too much about binge eating..


----------



## Trila

What a week this has been!!!

On Tue we met with some old , for the last time. They are both in there 90's, with various health issues. Right now they live in town, in an assisted living facility. They have decided that it's still too hard for them, on a daily basis. So on Jan 1st they are moving to an assisted living facility in Illinois....close to their family. We have known them for close to 20 years, so we spent the morning having our last natter. 

Afterwards, we ran a ton of errands, and didn't get home until late afternoon.

Then on Wed I went to my Mom's house to try to contact her cable company, because she has been losing service. I swear, those automated phone services bring out the worst in me!!! I was arguing with a interactive computer program for 2 hours!!!! Grrrr! I finally confused it enough that it put a real person on the line, so, hopefully, I won't need to go through that ever again!!

The rest of the day, Mom and I went through one of her photo albums. There were things - important things - that she either couldn't remember, or half remembered and confused with something else. It was very sad. 

Thurs was very productive....I was able to take care of all kinds of misc things around the house, both inside & out. You know.....the kind of stuff that piles up when your not looking!

Besides all the the things that I just mentioned, I still made sure to do my regular exercises and my PT. In the evening, we have started to watch a show called _Farscape_, so far I'm less than impressed, but it does seem to be getting better. After watching _Yellowstone_, nothing else seems to hold my attention.

Even though I enjoy reading about Remo's adventures, I have put my book to the side, for now. I hope to get back to it soon.

Today I'm trying to catch up with my e-mails and forums.
Tomorrow, I get to visit with my skating friends. After that, this year is history.....and I'll be glad to see it GONE!!!!





I'll see you all next year!

​


----------



## NorthernLight

Gah, just remembered. Yesterday I bought a lot of ground beef. When I got home, I realized it expires today. 

So I'll make a double batch of meatballs today. I usually make them 20 grams each. I'll try doubling the weight to 40 grams, see how that works out.


----------



## Jules

Mizmo said:


> The raisin buns are good but I need a scone !!


Do they have Cobbs Bakery near you.  They’re mostly a western chain that is moving into the east.  People loves their scones.  Don’t tell GG that I don’t.


----------



## 911

Just got back from the range. Shot off about 200 rounds using the .44 mag and 100 rounds on the SIG P227. When I retired, I bought my SIG. Also, my son and I shot about 50 rounds from the AR-15.

For those of you that have been on this forum for awhile, you may remember me telling you that I have been looking for a missing woman for years. I don’t have my journal with me, so I apologize. My daughter came up with this “cool” idea to write a book and asked to borrow it for reference material, but anyway, we did get a new lead from a man at one of our prisons here in PA. I am going to see him next Tuesday. Although I am no longer on the active rolls, I can still do certain things just like any other citizen is able to do and interviewing prisoners is one of those things. He made a statement that only someone that knew her would know, so this lead may be a good one to get us back into the game, but we’ll see.

Other than that, nothing new here. Everyone, but my sister is healthy. She has MG and Leukemia. She’s been in the hospital this time since the middle of November. Now they found out she is internally bleeding, but can’t find where from.

Wife and I are going to a party tomorrow night and staying overnight because it’s so far away. We will both be drinking, so I made a reservation with an Uber in the area to take us back to the hotel. Some cities are providing free cab rides, but not where we will be.

I hope all of you had a happy and healthy Christmas and it will continue into the New Year. Reminder: If you are partying tomorrow night, please call a cab, Uber or have a designated driver. Don’t start out 2023 being in jail. I can’t believe how many people I had park their cars and I drove them home, but only if they were fairly close by.


----------



## MickaC

Got my Cornish hen this morning as planned…..was lucky…..yesterday there were 11 of them, I needed to think a bit before decided on one, went to get it today, there was only 1 left !!!!!!……had my name all over it……lucky me, almost lucked out.
Also treated myself to prawns and large scallops.
So…..New Years Eve and New Year’s Day suppers are planned. .


----------



## Pepper

DIL well enough to go to library & park w/her son & mine!  Whatta week.

Making plans what to clean first for New Years.  Yep.


----------



## Mizmo

Jules said:


> Do they have Cobbs Bakery near you.  They’re mostly a western chain that is moving into the east.  People loves their scones.  Don’t tell GG that I don’t.


Well I found a Cobs Bread in a strip mall quite near me.  Could be same. Small Bakeshop tucked away at the end  so never ever noticed it.
Their website showed lots of baked goods but I will drop in soon and see what their selection is. Maybe scones....


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I was waiting for the Spectrum tech to deliver/set up my new cable bx coming between 8-9am which died during our blizzard over Xmas weekend
 Sometime during the middle of the last night we lost TV/phone/ internet in my building other houses nearby.There were 4 Spectrum trucks outside trying to figure out the problem at 7am,4 hrs later it was fixed so annoyed. I called Spectrum again to reschedule, my new date is Weds Jan 4th 8-9am 
 I don't watch much TV but my nightly routine has been upended,at least I have my laptop/tracphone to keep me in the loop of what's happening in the news


----------



## jet

been out for a steak and beer,and got invited to a new year party,bang goes my quiet night in on new years eve lol


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> been out for a steak and beer,and got invited to a new year party,bang goes my quiet night in on new years eve lol


you don't _have_ to go....


----------



## jet

i do,might be my last one,see all my friends


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> i do,might be my last one,see all my friends


you've been saying that for the last 15 years... ...go and enjoy and lets' hope it's not your last one..


----------



## Matrix

Don't you all want to start a new thread like "What are you doing today in 2023?" Just a thought.


----------



## Ruthanne

Matrix said:


> Don't you all want to start a new thread like "What are you doing today in 2023?" Just a thought.


yes!  I know they tend to get very long some threads


----------



## hollydolly

Matrix said:


> Don't you all want to start a new thread like "What are you doing today in 2023?" Just a thought.


Absolutely !


----------



## Knight

Reviewing important paperwork. Helping to make zucchini bread & posting here.


----------



## MickaC

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I was waiting for the Spectrum tech to deliver/set up my new cable bx coming between 8-9am which died during our blizzard over Xmas weekend
> Sometime during the middle of the last night we lost TV/phone/ internet in my building other houses nearby.There were 4 Spectrum trucks outside trying to figure out the problem at 7am,4 hrs later it was fixed so annoyed. I called Spectrum again to reschedule, my new date is Weds Jan 4th 8-9am
> I don't watch much TV but my nightly routine has been upended,at least I have my laptop/tracphone to keep me in the loop of what's happening in the news


I’ve been following the weather, all over, Buffalo got hit HARD.
Glad you’re safe and well and have gotten over the worst of the snow storm.


----------



## hollydolly

Matrix said:


> Don't you all want to start a new thread like "What are you doing today in 2023?" Just a thought.


No sooner said than done... 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today-2023.78081/#post-2353737


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> Done. It's all done including cleaning the bathroom. What do I do for the rest of the day? I can't just sit around and eat.


Ice cream I hope!


----------



## Trish

MickaC said:


> Got my Cornish hen this morning as planned…..was lucky…..yesterday there were 11 of them, I needed to think a bit before decided on one, went to get it today, there was only 1 left !!!!!!……had my name all over it……lucky me, almost lucked out.
> Also treated myself to prawns and large scallops.
> So…..New Years Eve and New Year’s Day suppers are planned. .


@MickaC  When I read you had gone to pick out a Cornish hen today, I thought you were buying an egg laying pet until I read the _"... suppers are planned"_ bit


----------



## Pappy

We did go out for supper and I’ll bet you know where this is:


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> We did go out for supper and I’ll bet you know where this is:
> 
> View attachment 259629


No I have no idea...  I'm sure all your 'Mericans will know..


----------



## Bella

Pappy said:


> *We did go out for supper and I’ll bet you know where this is:*
> 
> View attachment 259629


I haven't been to Cracker Barrel in twenty-five years!  There aren't any around here.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> In the meantime, I've made a Big pan of Minced beef  with Broccoli, Carrots, & Sausages, in a red wine and beef gravy.
> It's cooking now.. and I'll have some for dinner this evening, and portion the rest for the freezer.. topped with mashed potatoes.


Holly, I'm so sorry about the ex's health, you still obviously have concerns even though you are no longer an "item." But it must be painful for you. 
Love the minced beef recipe, it sounds very much like cottage pie, although had you used lamb or mutton, instead of minced beef, then it would have been called shepherd's pie. When you top it with the mashed potatoes do you brush the surface with melted butter? It browns the potatoes to a superb finish!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Holly, I'm so sorry about the ex's health, you still obviously have concerns even though you are no longer an "item." But it must be painful for you.
> Love the minced beef recipe, it sounds very much like cottage pie, although had you used lamb or mutton, instead of minced beef, then it would have been called shepherd's pie. When you top it with the mashed potatoes do you brush the surface with melted butter? It browns the potatoes to a superb finish!


It was cottage pie... I make it a few times a year not too often, because beef doesn't really agree with my stomach.

My ex husband is my ex from 40 years ago.. he's my  daughters' father. We married young.. he was in the Navy.. Much as there's no romantic feeling for him on my part.. I cannot see him ill, with no-one around to care what happens to him. He has a girlfriend of many years from what he tells me , but they don't live together, and as far as I'm aware there's not much of a relationship, altho' they're technically still a couple..

I just feel as my daughters' father, I  will help him where possible.. no-one else seems to want to...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Pappy, Cracker Barrel is my favorite place to go out for breakfast. Yum! Unfortunately for me, I'm the only early bird in the house so I haven't been there in dog's years.

This afternoon DD and DGD _made_ me go with them to get something to eat and to shop at Target and Kohl's. I'm tired. Three and a half hours shopping is about three hours too long.

Somebody tell me why I volunteered to work New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. The schedule has me from 6-10 tomorrow morning, but the schedule was made before Newbie quit. However...if our manager says I can leave at 10, I'll leave at 10! (Like that's going to happen.)

@hollydolly Have I missed a post about your ex? Have you heard more about how he's doing? Does your DD live close enough to where he is to see him?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @Pappy, Cracker Barrel is my favorite place to go out for breakfast. Yum! Unfortunately for me, I'm the only early bird in the house so I haven't been there in dog's years.
> 
> This afternoon DD and DGD _made_ me go with them to get something to eat and to shop at Target and Kohl's. I'm tired. Three and a half hours shopping is about three hours too long.
> 
> Somebody tell me why I volunteered to work New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. The schedule has me from 6-10 tomorrow morning, but the schedule was made before Newbie quit. However...if our manager says I can leave at 10, I'll leave at 10! (Like that's going to happen.)
> 
> @hollydolly Have I missed a post about your ex? Have you heard more about how he's doing? Does your DD live close enough to where he is to see him?


The post about him is on the previous page Gee-gee.. he's in hospital , still in a corridor in A&E as far as I know... . No DD doesn't live close to where he is..  I might go and visit him tomorrow at the hospital. I'll  ring and find out in the morning  if he's still there .. terrible to spend his birthday in there and now probably New Years Eve


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Went to "Linner" (after normal lunch hours but before dinner) with my honorary daughter (HD) and youngest grandson.  When we were planning this she asked me where I wanted to go and I told her she's driving, she could choose the restaurant. After all these decades, my decision making processes are worn out.  Today she said the choices were Applebees, Friendly's and IHOP.  I'm always down for IHOP but we decided to let my grandson choose. At first he said IHOP, then changed it to Applebees. On route we somehow got onto the subject of diners when my HD said she loves diners (my husband and I did too...I dubbed us the Diner King & Queen). So I brought up a nice one I'd been to this year. So we headed there; good thing it was along the same route we would have used to get to Applebees.

We each enjoyed our meal. Perhaps, not coincidentally, my grandson, who hadn't eaten all day, ordered these really decadent pancakes which he loved. We expected he'd order his normal burger. I ordered the crab cake special with trepidation. Not everyone does crab cakes right. I was not disappointed, they were really good. The special came with soup (or salad)...I ordered lobster bisque, two good sized crab cakes, macaroni and cheese and dessert, which was ice cream for me. I didn't even finish half the meal.  HD ordered a Reuben. Our waitress could have been the twin of this actress (Katie McGrath from Supergirl), especially when she smiled.



After eating, it was on to Stop & Shop to pick up ice cream for my grandson and yogurt for me. Of course I wound up getting ice cream too.  Our Deja "allowed" me to take a long nap after I put the leftover Linner and groceries away. It was a nice day...I love spending time with family.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'm up and coffee-d. Gotta whip myself into shape and get to work


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> No I have no idea...  I'm sure all your 'Mericans will know..


No Cracker Barrel over there Holly? Guess it’s just an American franchise.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> No Cracker Barrel over there Holly? Guess it’s just an American franchise.


No.. there are a few 'Cracker barrels'' dotted around the country .. but I'm told they're nothing like the ones in the USA


----------



## Matrix

Please use the new thread: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today-2023.78081/


----------

